# Indonesia Economy Forum



## Pirupiru

*Indonesian middle-class households grow richer: Survey*
_Publication Date : 23-07-2012
Esther Samboh_


> Indonesia's booming economy has turned middle-class households richer, with increases in net worth, assets, income and ability to repay loans, central bank latest survey shows. The 2011 survey also found that the middle class comprises 60.9 per cent of Indonesians, while the low income segment with a net income of below 20.4 million rupiah (US$2,162) per year was 22.1 per cent of the population and the remaining 17 per cent were those who have high income of more than 65.6 million rupiah ($6,953).
> 
> "Households' growth is driven by improving overall economic growth and manageable inflation. High GDP [gross domestic product] creates economic potential for the people," said Yunita Resmi Sari, deputy director of banking research and regulation department at the Bank Indonesia (BI).
> 
> "Improving household conditions also triggered consumption and therefore spurred economic activities," she added.
> 
> Southeast Asia's largest economy is more than 50 per cent driven by domestic consumption, and therefore stable prices are keys to maintaining the over 6 per cent economic growth seen since two years ago. Last year, inflation turned lower at 3.8 per cent, versus almost 7 per cent in 2010. Household disposable income also rose 12.9 per cent to an average of 37.7 million rupiah ($ 3,996) throughout 2011.
> 
> "The increase in household income in 2011 was primarily driven by a 46 per cent increase in production activities. Meanwhile, investment activities gained in 2011 compared with losses in 2010," Sari said. Other than production activities, which account for 15 per cent of overall household income, the increase in income was primarily supported by the service sector, contributing 58.5 per cent. Income from trading activities account for 20.8 per cent of overall Indonesian households income.
> 
> The improving conditions of Indonesian household finances has brought up overall assets and net worth by 14 per cent to an average of about 200 million rupiah each in 2011. Cash positions also soared 80.2 per cent to 16 million rupiah, boosting households' savings.
> 
> "Higher savings has also strengthened the financing source for development," Sari said.
> 
> But still, more than half of Indonesian households still do not have access to savings and loans at financial institutions, according to the central bank, which surveyed 4,095 households in big cities in Java, Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Bali.
> 
> "There's a large untapped market for banks in Indonesia in terms of savings and loans," Bank Mandiri chief economist Destry Damayanti said.
> 
> The ratio of household total debt to total assets was only at 3.3 per cent last year, down from 3.6 per cent in 2010, indicating that almost all of household assets were funded not by debt, but by people's own incomes, according to BI survey.
> 
> Meanwhile, the ability of Indonesian households to repay their loan was high given strong cash conditions, with an assets-to-short-term-debt ratio of almost 22 times.
> 
> "That's why Bank Mandiri and many banks are now strategising on tapping into the retail segment," Damayanti added.
> 
> "Now, we need to ensure that the strong economic growth is also felt by the low income segment," World Bank senior economist for Indonesia Vivi Alatas said.


Indonesian middle-class households grow richer: Survey

*The low income comprises 22.1% with a net income of below US$2,162 per year

The middle class comprises 60.9% of Indonesians with an annual net income of US$2,162 to US$6,953

The high income comprises 17% were those who have high income of more than US$6,953

Household disposable income also rose 12.9 per cent to an average of $ 3,996 throughout 2011.

More than half of Indonesian households still do not have access to savings and loans at financial institutions, according to the central bank

The ratio of household total debt to total assets was only at 3.3 per cent last year, down from 3.6 per cent in 2010, indicating that almost all of household assets were funded not by debt, but by people's own incomes, according to BI survey.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icewolf

Good to know that Indonesia's low income is India's high income. India should be replaced with Indonesia in BRIC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pirupiru

*Investors favour Indonesia over Asian rivals*
_Publication Date : 26-07-2012_







> Foreign direct investment, which is measured every three months, reached an all time high in the second quarter of this year as Indonesia becomes increasingly more attractive when compared to other emerging economies, the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) reports. *The figure reached 56.1 trillion rupiah (US$5.89 billion), up by 30.2 per cent from 39.5 trillion rupiah in the same period last year.*
> 
> Foreign direct investment made up 70 per cent of total realised investment in the country for the given period, which stood at 79.6 trillion rupiah. *Singaporean investors led the pack with investment totalling 7.2 trillion rupiah, followed by American and Australian investors with 6.7 trillion rupiah and 5.7 trillion rupiah respectively.*
> 
> "Currently, foreign investors see Indonesia as the most profitable country in which to invest their money," BKPM's newly appointed chairman M. Chatib Basri told reporters at a press briefing yesterday.
> 
> "Economic uncertainties in the West have made foreign investors turn to emerging economies. However, China is currently seeing slower economic growth, India has to cope with higher inflation, and Vietnam has had uncertainty in its exchange rate; making Indonesia the economy with the most stable outlook and the highest return of investment," he added.
> 
> Analysts said that foreign investors flocked to Indonesia mainly because of its robust annual economic growth, which stood at 6.3 per cent in the first quarter of this year, the second-highest among G20 members after China.
> 
> "Indonesia's macroeconomic indicators remain positive because its export sector only accounts for 28 per cent of its gross domestic product. China and India, meanwhile, depend heavily on exports, which have been hit the hardest by the current global economic slowdown," said Ahmad Erani Yustika, an economist at the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef).
> 
> *Despite saying that the BKPM "would have no problem" in reaching its investment goal of 283.5 trillion rupiah (US$31 billion) by the end of this year, Yustika warned that the board had relied too heavily on foreign investors, which he argued made the economy vulnerable to external shocks.*
> 
> "It is considered risky to have 70 per cent of our investment coming from abroad. The safer proportion is at least 60-to-40 [60 per cent foreign investors and 40 per cent domestic investors]," he said, suggesting the BKPM exert additional effort in attracting domestic investors.
> 
> *Indonesia's soaring investment numbers could also be attributed to several policies introduced by the government to improve the country's investment climate, such as tax holidays and tax allowances, which went into effect earlier this year, said Bank Central Asia (BCA) economist David Sumual.*


Investors favour Indonesia over Asian rivals

*Indonesia wont replace India in BRICS: Stanchart economist*
_Mumbai, Sun Jul 22 2012_
_George Mathew_


> Will Indonesia replace India in BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa)  the league of powerful emerging nations  in the near future?
> 
> *Although growth has slowed down in India, and Indonesia has emerged as the favourite for foreign investors, theres no chance of Indonesia replacing India, says Standard Chartered Bank managing director and senior economist Fauzi Ichsan.*
> 
> *India will remain in BRICS. What can happen is that Indonesia may join BRICS by 2014 and the league may become BRIICS. India is a much bigger economy which is expected to do well in the coming years, Fauzi said.*
> 
> The growth rate of the Indian and Indonesian economies was 2nd and 3rd highest among the G-20 nations. Both economies have large domestic markets that helped shield them from global economic slowdown and global trade contracts. Indonesia also attracted global investors attention during this period when GDP growth has been over 6.5 per cent over the previous years, Fauzi told The Indian Express.
> 
> *According to him, with Indonesia likely to join the BRICS club by 2014, India-Indonesia economic relations will strengthen further.*
> 
> Moreover, political-economic similarities between India and Indonesia would foster Indian FDI into Indonesia, as Indian investors are used to challenges in a young democracy, Fauzi said.
> 
> Despite global economic slowdown, trade between India and Indonesia has strengthened over the last decade.
> 
> Indonesia which is a major coal producer in the world attracted several Indian corporates which are keen to invest in coal mines in the country. Nearly 70 per cent of Indias coal requirements are imported from Indonesia, said Prakash Subramanian, MD and head, global markets, Stanchart, Indonesia.


Indonesia wont replace India in BRICS: Stanchart economist - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pirupiru

*Indonesian Contractors to invest in Myanmar&#8217;s infrastructures*
_July 26, 2012_






> Indonesia, another ASEAN country is interested to invest in Myanmar and as a preparation the government will be sending representatives to assess and evaluate highly prospective business market in the country.
> 
> Sudarto who is the chairman of the Indonesian Association of Contractors said that representatives will pay a visit this coming month of November and to conduct meetings with the government, according to news reported from Investor Daily.
> 
> If given the opportunity to invest in Myanmar the Indonesian contractors are working on infrastructure ventures such as the construction of roads and bridges and the establishments of official buildings.
> 
> Since the Burmese government are undertaking reforms on infrastructure and on their economy, it&#8217;s so timely for the Indonesian companies to invest in such trade. PT Wijaya Karya, a state contractor will head the Burmese construction market.
> 
> Both countries have been conducting meetings and there already exists a cooperation contract on the construction services and other important details for implementation.
> 
> *Moreover, the head of the Public Works Ministry&#8217;s construction guidance body Bambang Guritno disclosed that their main objective is to increase the manpower of contractors from Indonesia who are working abroad in the next years particularly in Southeast Asia. Only last year, six companies were able to work on foreign land, and this year around 10 companies. Next year they are expecting to increase it to 20 companies.*
> 
> The Indonesian government is also eyeing the support and cooperation of South Korea, China and Japan to create and expand business markets through joint business trade partnership in the Middle East.
> 
> He further added that these three countries are more advanced because of global technology, the expertise and skills of contractors, and more equipped in terms of technical know-how. But with regards to the contractors of Indonesian government they are more accepted culturally, Investor Daily news reported.


Indonesian Contractors to invest in Myanmar


----------



## Pirupiru

*Indonesia Welcomes the $10 Billion Foxconn Factory*
_July 26, 2012_


> Terry Gou, chairman of Hon Hai Precision Industry, a Taiwanese manufacturing company which widely known as Foxconn, has met Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono some time ago to discuss the plan of Foxconn&#8217;s investment in Indonesia. In its statement, Foxconn confirms the company&#8217;s plan to build a factory in Indonesia, but at the same time also stated that for the time being, there is no final decision has been made, yet. Currently, Foxconn undergoes feasibility test for a year. The company is also working on a detailed and specific investment plan. For Foxconn, its presence in Indonesia is in order to produce affordable quality product.
> 
> Sofjan Wanandi, Chairman of Asosiasi Pengusaha Indonesia (Apindo) &#8211; Indonesia Entrepreneurs Association, who also had the chance to meet with Terry Gou, reveals his hope that Foxconn&#8217;s plan will be realized. Because, the investment value that planned is huge, reaching USD10 billion. According to Sofjan, Foxconn is planning to build an industrial town.
> 
> For that purpose, Foxconn will require 1,000 acres of land and at least 1000 engineers to join in the factory. Minister of Industry, M.S. Hidayat says that this will profit Indonesia because there will be more Indonesian workers to work in high-tech related industry. Moreover, Foxconn has stated its preparedness to transfer said high-tech related knowledge.


Indonesia Welcomes the $10 Billion Foxconn Factory

*US Tourists Dominate Visits To Indonesia*
_July 27, 2012_


> Minister of Tourism and Creative Economi Mari Elka Pangestu claimed the tourism industry is still growing amid prolonged global crisis. Mari said the ministry notes regarding the growth on this industry has proven that tourism industry is resistant to crisis. The growth on this tertiary industrial sector is still supported by foreign tourist visit. Foreign tourists is still growing equivalent to Indonesia&#8217;s GDP of at least 6%.
> 
> &#8220;We&#8217;re still growing by 6.3% in quarter I/2012,&#8221; she said during a inter-ministerial meeting at Ministry of Industry office, Friday (07/27/2012).
> 
> *The number of foreign tourists&#8217; visits is still in stable condition in average. &#8220;It was a surprise that US and German tourists are still high, US is still dominated by 12% of total foreign visit.&#8221;*
> 
> Mari explained the possibilities underlying the increasing visit from countries which most affected by global crisis.


US Tourists Dominate Visits to Indonesia - Bisnis.com

*Indonesia's FDI numbers continue to impress*


> Foreign direct investment rose by 30.3% for the first half of 2012.
> 
> DBS Group Research noted:
> 
> _*Foreign direct investment (FDI) numbers continue to impress. For the first half of this year, FDI (figures from BKPM) rose by 30.3% compared to the same period last year.
> 
> FDI is important not just as a source of industry development, it is critical in the financing of the current account deficit (DBSf: 0.9% of GDP in 2012). This is even more pertinent considering that risk aversion has hit capital flows and may persist in the coming months amid further global economic uncertainty.*
> 
> Primary sector FDI (mining and plantation) picked up in a big way in 1Q10 and the high level of investment was maintained in part due to elevated commodity prices. This has not been the case over the last two quarters.
> 
> Moreover, rules placing restrictions on the export of metal ores as well as a compulsory divestment scheme (foreign shareholders of Indonesian mining companies have to divest 51% of their shares 10 years after production commences) may deter foreign investors.
> 
> Notably, primary sector FDI made up a sizable 26% of total FDI in 1H, up from an almost negligible amount in 2009. It is not surprising that concerns have surfaced about the sustainability of overall FDI going forward.
> 
> However, other components of FDI have also showed strong improvement. In particular, FDI in the secondary sector (45.6% of total FDI) surged by 68% in 1H compared to the same period last year. The improvement was broad-based across the different industries including food, chemical & pharmaceuticals and motor vehicles.
> 
> Foreign interest in the secondary sector is encouraging and suggests that a drop off in primary sector FDI could be mitigated to an extent. It also reduces the risks that there is an over investment in commodity-related industries leading to the Dutch disease._


Indonesia's FDI numbers continue to impress | Hongkong Business


----------



## ViXuyen

Indonesia should overtake South Korea as the 3rd largest economy in the Far Eastern Asia pretty soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pirupiru




----------



## Splurgenxs

Pipiru has singlehandedly , projected a lot of Indonesian Influence on this forum, good going man,keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Great input pirupiru. Indonesia is indeed the shining star in East Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pirupiru

Splurgenxs said:


> Pipiru has singlehandedly , projected a lot of Indonesian Influence on this forum, good going man,keep up the good work.



you don't know how hard it is for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

The forum name should be changed into China and East Asia. We are not Far East, but East Asia. This is now time to abandon the Eurocentric name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

*Major Indonesian Banks Report Solid 1st Half Results*




> Three major Indonesian lenders reported solid first-half results Monday, largely driven by growth in loans stemming from the country's relatively stable economy, though some banks said concerns about the uncertain global situation had made them cautious about the second half of the year.
> 
> Indonesia's economy relies heavily on domestic consumption, keeping it somewhat insulated from the worst of the global slowdown. The central bank expects a 6.1%-6.5% rise in the local economy this year, though with a recent bias toward the low end, adding to a 6.5% increase last year.
> 
> PT Bank Mandiri (BMRI.JK), Indonesia's largest bank by assets, said first-half net profit rose 12.7% to 7.1 trillion rupiah ($750.5 million) from IDR6.3 trillion a year earlier on the back of strong loan growth.
> 
> Chief Executive Zulkifli Zaini said "Bank Mandiri continues to show growth in credit above market growth, particularly in the [small and medium-sized enterprises] segment," where loans increased by 33.6% in the first half to IDR47.6 trillion.
> 
> Overall loans grew 26.6% to IDR350.4 trillion, with the bank's total assets rising 20.4% to IDR571.8 trillion from IDR474.9 trillion year earlier.
> 
> However, Mr. Zaini told reporters the bank had scaled back its loan growth slightly due to the continued global uncertainty. Loan growth in the first quarter was 29%.
> 
> "We don't want to be too aggressive because many of the loans could become nonperforming," Mr. Zaini said.
> 
> Chief Financial Officer Pahala Mansury said the bank was aiming for 22%-24% growth in loans for all of 2012.
> 
> PT Bank Central Asia (BBCA.JK), Indonesia's third-largest lender by assets, reported its first-half net profit rose 11% to IDR5.3 trillion from IDR4.79 trillion a year earlier, mainly because of robust loan growth.
> 
> "A favorable business environment with low interest rates has spurred strong loan demand, for both individuals and businesses," Jahja Setiaatmadja, president director, said in a news release.
> 
> Total outstanding loans were at IDR225.97 trillion as of June 30, up 41.5% from IDR159.71 trillion a year earlier. Year-to-date loan growth was 11%.
> 
> BCA said consumer lending increased more than 50% to IDR60 trillion in the first half, driven by high growth in mortgage lending, while corporate lending grew 42.6% to IDR77.3 trillion, led by loans to the financial services, agriculture and tobacco sectors.
> 
> SME loan growth increased 35% from a year earlier to IDR88.7 trillion.
> 
> Net interest income for the January-June period rose 14% to IDR9.19 trillion from IDR8.03 trillion a year earlier, the bank said.
> 
> "We believe that Indonesia's economy remains robust and that growth prospects remain strong," Mr. Setiaatmadja said. "Nevertheless, we remain cautious as global economic uncertainty continues."
> 
> PT Bank Negara Indonesia's (BBNI.JK) first-half net profit rose 21% to IDR3.29 trillion from IDR2.73 trillion a year earlier, owing mostly to higher net interest income.
> 
> Net interest income rose 19% to IDR7.23 trillion from IDR6.09 trillion thanks to higher lending growth.
> 
> Total outstanding loans at the nation's fourth-largest lender by assets were at IDR179.44 trillion as of June 30, compared with IDR152.90 trillion a year earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pirupiru

*Indonesia's economy up 6.4 pct in Q2*
_2012-8-6_


> Indonesia's economy grew slightly by 6.4 percent in the second quarter on yearly basis, as consumption and investment offset decline of exports amid the gloomy global economy, the National Statistic Bureau said here on Monday.
> 
> *"The economic growth in the second quarter reached 6.4 percent, " Suryamin, head of the bureau told a press conference at the bureau office.*
> 
> Indonesia economy expanded by 6.3 in the first quarter, the bureau has said. Compared to the previous quarter, the economy grew by 2.8 percent at the second quarter, said Suryamin.
> 
> For the whole of the year, the government expects the economy to expand by 6.5 percent.


Indonesia's economy up 6.4 pct in Q2 - Globaltimes.cn

*Indonesia sets &#8216;realistic&#8217; 6.8% growth goal for 2013*
_Mon, August 06 2012_


> Indonesia will opt for a &#8220;more realistic&#8221; economic growth target for the next fiscal year as the country prepares for a prolonged economic crisis in the eurozone and its consequent impact on trade and investment, says Deputy Finance Minister Mahendra Siregar.
> 
> Mahendra, who also serves as Indonesia&#8217;s G20 sherpa, said that regardless of the progress made by European policy makers, Indonesia would have to assume that the crisis in the bloc of 27 economies would persist.
> 
> &#8220;We need to make an assumption that the crisis in that region is long term so that we can avoid being trapped in the uncertainties of European economic development,&#8221; Mahendra told reporters.
> 
> He said that based on ongoing discussions with the House of Representatives, the government was likely to set a 6.8 percent economic growth level in the 2013 state budget.
> 
> *&#8220;The initial target was set between 6.8 percent and 7.2 percent. But by looking at the current developments [in Europe] we believe it will be more realistic to target the lower limit of 6.8 percent of growth,&#8221; Mahendra said.
> 
> This year the government has targeted 6.5 percent economic growth, well over the forecast of the International Monetary Fund, which was 6.1 percent.*
> 
> Assuming that the Europe-led global economic crisis will persist, the World Bank has revised down its annual economic growth forecast for Indonesia from 6.2 percent to 6 percent. The development agency also calculates a 6.4 percent economic growth rate for Indonesia next year.


Indonesia sets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pirupiru

*Indonesia aims to be one of world's top 10 largest economies*


> *Indonesia aims to be one of the world's top 10 largest economies by 2025. And that would take its gross domestic product to some US$4.5 trillion. Per capita income would also jump five times from US$3,000 currently to US$15,000.*
> 
> Speaking at a business forum in Singapore, Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Hatta Rajasa said Jakarta plans to achieve this through the government's economic acceleration programme.
> 
> The programme focuses mainly on infrastructure development in six regional economic growth corridors spread across Indonesia. However, such a programme will require the investment of billions of dollars to trigger growth. To do so, Jakarta plans to attract foreign investment in mainly in the infrastructural and economic production sectors.
> 
> Hatta Rajasa, Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, said: "The policies that we have taken are all in line with the international commitments and we remain open for business. I do not believe in trade protectionism. I am fully committed to an open, fair and competitive trade regime for Indonesia."


Indonesia aims to be one of world's top 10 largest economies - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nusantara

*Indonesia's Economy to Surpass Germany, UK by 2030: McKinsey*
Published: Tuesday, 18 Sep 2012 | 3:32 AM ET
By: Shivali Nayak
News Assistant, CNBC Asia-Pacific




> Southeast Asia's most populous nation is on track to become the world's 7th largest economy by 2030, putting it ahead of the developed nations of Germany and the U.K., a new report by McKinsey Global Institute showed Tuesday.
> 
> The report cites the country's young population, new consumer class and the rapid urbanization of cities as reasons that will elevate Indonesia's $850 billion economy up nine spots from its current place of 16th largest economy globally.
> 
> The findings do not reveal the projected rankings of other economies, and are based on a "proprietary modeling" method which McKinsey declined to elaborate on.
> 
> According to the report, Indonesia's economy will be powered by an estimated 90 million additional consumers with considerable spending power by 2030, making its "consuming class stronger than in any economy of the world apart from China and India."
> 
> Its relatively younger population will also keep the economy's productivity edge. McKinsey estimates that 70 percent of the country's population will remain of working age of between 15 and 64 in the next 18 years.
> 
> "Indonesia has a much younger, productive, and growing population. That is a different demographic outlook to the situation in many Western European economies, where the labor force will be either static or decline in size in the future," said Raoul Oberman, Chairman of McKinsey & Company, Indonesia.
> 
> The country's rapid pace of urbanization-especially in its smaller cities-as it moves up the value chain will contribute significantly to the country's growth. McKinsey estimates that 86 percent of GDP in the country will come from urban areas by 2030.
> 
> "The greater areas around Jakarta and Surabaya are the economic powerhouses of Indonesia today, but we expect strong growth in cities like Pekanbaru, Pontianak, Karawang, Makassar, and Balikpapan which are all outside of Java," Oberman said.
> 
> The report highlights the key challenges facing the economy, which involves low productivity, rising inequality and soaring consumer demand, and says the country is at a "critical juncture."
> 
> "It (Indonesia) needs to build on its recent impressive performance to boost labor productivity to 4.6 percent - that's 60 percent higher than in the past decade," said Oberman. "It also needs to tackle concerns about rising inequality and manage soaring demand from its expanding consumer class to meet the government's longer term GDP growth targets."
> © 2012 CNBC.com


Indonesia's Economy to Surpass Germany, UK by 2030: McKinsey - Asia Business News - CNBC - CNBC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Respect for Indonesian brothers. One thing in common between Indonesia and Bangladeshi economies has been the constant GDP growth rate for more than a decade. We have continued to grow at 5% to 6%+ rates for more than a decade consistently, without any major fluctuations or any recession no matter what happened to the outside world. 

Best wishes for Indonesia. And that picture of Jakarta looks great. I think Bangladesh should strengthen our political, economic, cultural and people to people relations with Indonesia, Malaysia, China, Japan, Korea and the Far Eastern states, and totally forget about some other backward inefficient loud-mouth neighbouring countries that I would not name here.


----------



## Viet

Let hope that Indonesia remains politically stable, too.


----------



## eddieInUK

Indonesia has many potentials, it is rich of Natural Resource, good location which can connect America and Asia, Africa, Australia. I have no idea about politics in Indonesia, but I suggest all the people should focus on development. Single-minded, clear political decision, fight for economical development, forget all the political bullshit and negotiation. Get it done and own the future. 
Best wishes to you guys. China and Indonesia could corporate a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdi-Karim Elmi

eddieInUK said:


> Indonesia has many potentials, it is rich of Natural Resource, good location which can connect America and Asia, Africa, Australia. I have no idea about politics in Indonesia, but I suggest all the people should focus on development. Single-minded, clear political decision, fight for economical development, forget all the political bullshit and negotiation. Get it done and own the future.
> Best wishes to you guys. China and Indonesia could corporate a lot.



Imagine Indonesia and China vs Phipoys in SCS


----------



## Nusantara

*Malaysia' Nadi, Indonesia's Lion Air in low-cost carrier JV (Update)*
By BK Sidhu | The StarBiz | Updated: Tuesday September 11, 2012 MYT 1:26:15 PM


> KUALA LUMPUR: *Malaysia's Nadi Sdn Bhd and Indonesia's PT Lion Air are teaming up to set up a low-cost carrier, Malindo Airway to ply the Asean routes, using the KLIA2 as the base.*
> 
> The joint venture agreement was signed on Tuesday and the new carrier would focus on short-haul flights in the region. The first flight would be in May 2013 from KL to Indonesia.
> 
> Nadi is a unit of the National Aerospace & Defense Industries, formerly known as Aerospace Industries Malaysia Sdn Bhd, which is a significant player mainly in the aerospace and defence industries, located in Subang.
> 
> Companies under the Nadi Group are Airod, Airod Techno Power, Aerospace Technology Systems Corp & SME Aerospace that primarily serves maintenance, repair & overhaul, engines modifications and upgrades, aerospace parts manufacturing and avionics.
> 
> *Lion Air is Indonesia's largest private carrier. It flies to more than 36 cities in Indonesia and many other destinations such as, Singapore, Malaysia and Vietnam on a fleet of brand new Boeing 737-900ER*.


Malaysia' Nadi, Indonesia's Lion Air in low-cost carrier JV (Update)


----------



## Nusantara

*Samsung Mulls to Build HP Factory in Indonesia*
Written by Hans GN


> JAKARTA (Indonesia Today) - Korea-based Samsung Electronic plans to invest in Indonesia through building hand phone factory, Detikfinance.com reported.
> 
> *Industry Minister MS Hidayat said Samsung is interested to build factory in Indonesia after being said that Indonesia imports 50 million units of cellular phone per year*.
> 
> The minister was on Friday (Sept 14) visited by Korean Business Community and discussed some investment opportunity.
> 
> Hidayat said Indonesia and South Korea plans to build comprehensive economic partnership expected to be realized within 1-2 years.
> 
> *He said for this year, Indonesia is optimistic to attract investment of US$12 billion from Korea.
> 
> Honam Petrochemical Corporation is ready to enter Indonesia with investment of US$6 billion.
> 
> Like Samsung, Foxconn Technology Group, producer of cellular phone such as iPhone issued by Apple and Nokia, also plans to invest US$10 billion in Indonesia*. ( hans@theindonesiatoday.com)


Latest News | Samsung Mulls to Build HP Factory in Indonesia | Indonesia Today

*Versus*

*Foxconn to invest $5-10 billion in Indonesian plant: Trade Minister*


> (Reuters) - *Foxconn Technology Group is to set up an operation in Indonesia with plans to invest $5-10 billion over five to 10 years and starting with the assembly and production of 3 million handsets per year, Indonesia's Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan told reporters on Tuesday.
> *
> The first investment will start in October and in phase two of the project, starting in July 2013, Foxconn will build a plant and increase output to 10 million units per year.
> 
> Foxconn, which is based in Taiwan, is the main supplier for Apple Inc and has been in talks with the Indonesian government for some time.
> 
> (Reporting by Yayat Supriatna; Writing by Matthew Bigg; Editing by Greg Mahlich)


Foxconn to invest $5-10 billion in Indonesian plant: Trade Minister | Reuters


----------



## Viet

Abdi-Karim Elmi said:


> Imagine Indonesia and China vs Phipoys in SCS



What do you mean with your comment?
Who vs. who and why? Care your words!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pirupiru

*Investment In QIII Reaches US$ 8.5 billion*

Investment realization in the third quarter rose 25% to IDR81.8 trillion than the same period last year at IDR65.4 trillion. In details, IDR56.5 trillion came from foreign direct investment and IDR26.2 trillion from local, said Head of Indonesia Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Chatib Basri.[/B]

The figure is always above IDR70 trillion, so I am optimistic we can meet this year target, he said on Monday (10/22).

Cumulatively, January-September investment realization rose 27% year on year to IDR229.9 trillion or 81.1% of this year target at IDR283.5 trillion.
Indonesian business news & current issues from Bisnis Indonesia - bisnis.com

*14 Indonesian Companies Invest in Nigeria*
Tuesday, 23 October, 2012 | 19:06 WIB





Indonesian Ambassador to Nigeria Sudirman Haseng, says that 14 Indonesian companies have made significant investments in the country. *The companies include food producers Indofood, Wingsfood, and pharmaceutical companies Dexa Medica and Kalbe Farma. *The potential for bilateral cooperative expansion is also strong. Unfortunately, Indonesian businesspeople lack the willingness to take risks to build a market in Africa, said the ambassador on Tuesday, October 23.

*A total 225 businesspeople from West Africa attended the 2012 Jakarta Trade Expo. Haseng, representing Nigeria and eight West Africa countries said that he did not expect such enthusiasm from other businesses that attended the trade expo.*

Therefore, the embassy has selected the businesses that applied as participants based on their passport and capital. We reject [companies] with new passports and start-up companies, said Haseng who also cooperates with anti-narcotics watchdogs to ensure that the businesspeople are not involved in drug-related issues.
Tempointeraktif.com - 14 Indonesian Companies Invest in Nigeria

*Indonesia Car Export Soars by 46% *

Car exports during the first 9 months of this year soared 46% from 141,439 units in the same period last year to 206,492 units as driven by increased demand from almost all importer countries.

Several principals such as Daihatsu, Toyota and Suzuki exported their products to several countries in Asia, Africa, South America and eyed to increase export which is still constrained by production capacity limit.

"The demand from importer countries for almost all Suzuki pickup vehicle products increased almost two-fold," 4-Wheeler Sales Director of PT Suzuki Indomobil Sales , Davy Tuilan, Monday (10/29).

According to him, the Suzuki Mega Carry pickups demand this year were around 2,500 units per month which exported to 120 countries, including Thailand.

Davy added that the total sales of the pickup vehicle during the first 9 months of this year increased 3.8% from 30,485 units in the same period last year to 31,641 units in line with the growth in micro and small medium enterprises and stable national economic condition.

"We are targeting Mega Carry exports to reach 30,000 units by the end of this year," he said.

Indonesia Car Export Soars by 46% - Bisnis.com


*Bank BJB mulls South Africa entrance*

The nations biggest regional bank, Bank Pembangunan Daerah Jawa Barat dan Banten (BJBR), may open a branch in South Africa after it received an offer from the countrys consulate in Indonesia to expand its lending business there.

....

The South African government so far has suggested three banks that could be taken over or acquired by Bank BJB, said Bien, who plans to go to South Africa in December to explore opportunities there.

If realized, we would focus on trade finance, because as far as I know there are many Indonesian communities in South Africa, he added.

Bank BJB released its third quarter financial report last week, showing Rp 945.6 billion (US$98.19 million) net income,18 percent higher than last years figure.
source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pirupiru

*Posco Proposes 6 New Projects Worth US$14 Billion*






*Pohang Iron and Steel Company (Posco) proposed six new projects worth US$14 billion in steel industry, mineral base, infrastructure, energy, and human resource development in Indonesia.*

Special Staff to the President for Economic Affairs Firmanzah stated that President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono welcomed the proposal and assigned the Coordinating Minister for Economy Hatta Rajasa along with all related ministers to discuss the projects offered by Posco.

&#8220;The total value for those projects is US$14 billion. President has assigned related ministers to discuss the offer,&#8221; he said when asked about the meeting with Posco CEO Joon-Yang Chung in Yogyakarta, Tuesday (10/23).

Firmanzah said the six projects are related to steel industry, mineral base, infrastructure, energy, and human resource development. However, he did not give further details about the projects and their locations.
Posco proposes 6 new projects worth US$14 billion - Bisnis.com

*Pertamina Dominates Mahakam Block*






JAKARTA: Pertamina developed 120MW capacity Waste Power Plant (PLTSa) in Bantargebang integrated landfills (TPST Bantargebang), Bekasi.

Pertamina Gas Pertamina Hari Karyuliarto said the company has signed project&#8217;s initial agreement with TPST Bantargebang manager, PT Godang Tuajaya.

"in early stage, PLTSa will utilize 2,000 tons of waste per day with approximately 120MW installed capacity,&#8221; Hari said as quoted in a press release, Tuesday (10/23/2012).

Today expected a more binding agreement between two parties can be conducted in early December 2012. Pertamina targeted PLTSa can start to operate in 2014.

"This project will use a modern, efficient, and environmentally friendly biomass municipal solid waste to power processing technology," Hari said.

Pertamina will select several well-proven technology providers which met waste characteristic in Bantargebang with the maximum utilization level to achieve zero waste.

"This proves that Pertamina does not only focus on oil and gas management business, but also manage new and renewable energy resources," he added. (T07/msw)

Pertamina dominates Mahakam Block - Bisnis.com

*Sinfonia Technology to Build a Factory in Indonesia*






Sinfonia Technology Co. Ltd., a Japan-based manufacturer of electronics and machineries is reviewing a plan to build a factory in Indonesia as part of its business development efforts in the country.

Katsumi Sumida, Chief Representative of Sinfonia Technology Co Ltd for Indonesia, said electronics market in Indonesia is very prospective as the country&#8217;s population is one of the largest in the world, about 240 million people.

According to him, Sinfonia plans to continue strengthening Asian market, particularly Southeast Asia, as the largest potential market in the region.
The first step to realize the development plan of the market in the country is to establish the company's representative office in Jakarta on October 29. Previously, he said, the company has been established since 95 years it has built up a branch office in Singapore and Thailand to strengthen the Southeast Asian market.

Sumida describes a branch office in Singapore to serve sales, provide after-sales service, and machining techniques for electrical products.

"The branch office in Thailand is also serving the sales and after sales service. In fact, in Thailand we have built a feeder and making bowl without complicated process, vibration tools, and remote control, "he told Bisnis Indonesia Tuesday (10/30).

The company also has plants and branch offices in China and Taiwan.
The company expects the establishment of a representative office in Jakarta will ease Indonesian consumers to get Sinfonia&#8217;s products, thus in the future they do not have to order from Singapore and Thailand branches.

Sinfonia Technology to build a factory in Indonesia - Bisnis.com

*Merpati to operate 60 new planes*






Merpati Nusantara Airline plans to operate 60 new planes in the next five years under a joint operation scheme with China Aircraft Leasing Company (CALC), Merpati vice president for corporate communication Herry Saptanto said.

"We have signed an agreement with CLAC to operate 60 planes, consisting of 20 Airbus A320s, 20 Embraer ERJs, and 20 MA600s," he said here on Tuesday.

The plan to operate 60 new planes under a joint operation scheme is part of reborn Merpati program aimed at expanding the state airline company`s business, he said.

Merpati which used to have a fleet of 100 planes currently operates 22 planes.
source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

madokafc said:


> Sometimes i wonder why Vietnam Economic progress get a different attention in PDF forum, even Singapore and Indonesia from the same ASEAN region in which both have a more larger and complex economics situations doesn't have the same attention. Anyone can explain that to me



Due to demand by several members decided to make this a sticky. 
@madokafc @Reashot Xigwin @nufix @Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Wilmar&#8217;s oil refinery 
project to kick off in 
East Kalimantan*

Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, July 27 2013, 1:27 PM

Singapore-listed palm oil company Wilmar is expecting to build a new cooking oil refinery worth between US$25 million and $30 million in East Kalimantan by the end of this year.

Wilmar Indonesia corporate legal director Johannes says the new facility would be built nearby its oil palm plantation in the province to produce 2,500 tons of cooking oil per day.

It will be the company&#8217;s first refinery in the province.

&#8220;It needs around $5 million to $6 million to develop an ordinary oil palm plant,&#8221; he explained to reporters on Thursday.

&#8220;The cost of building a cooking oil refinery would rise five to six-fold from the figure.&#8221; 

Johannes said the company currently owned 150 hectares of land bank that could be used to develop the facility. 

He added the new facility would source its raw material, crude palm oil (CPO), from its own oil palm plantation located on a 12,000-hectare plot of land, which included 5,000 hectares of planted area, in the province.

The plantation produced 45 tons of crude palm oil (CPO) every hour, according to Johannes.

He said that the company was currently going through several permit processes needed to establish the facility, and expected to start construction late this year should things go as planned.

By establishing a cooking oil refinery in the area, Johannes said, the company aimed at cutting time and expenses used to transport CPO to its facility in Gresik, East Java, to be processed.

Wilmar Indonesia &#8212; the largest palm oil producer in the country &#8212; is a subsidiary of Wilmar International Ltd, Asia&#8217;s leading agribusiness group, which operates in more than 20 countries across four continents.

Wilmar Indonesia contributes 15 percent of the Group&#8217;s total production.

The company, whose assets now stand at $35 billion, has 300,000 hectares of land across the archipelago, including 140,000 hectares dedicated to oil palm plantations.

Wilmar is planning to acquire more land, and in the next five years expects to produce 10 million tons of CPO. 

It has targeted to produce 50 million tons of CPO by 2030 from currently 22 tons.

Its subsidiary PT Wilmar Nabati produces various palm oil-based consumer goods, including cooking oil and margarine.

The company currently produces 20,000 tons of cooking oil a day &#8212; marketed under the brand Fortune and Sania &#8212; from facilities in Gresik and in Dumai, Riau, according to Johannes.

This subsidiary had disbursed a total of $400 million investment from 2008 to 2012.

It was also reported that the company would disburse another $300 million in 2013 and 2014 to build several new plants.

Besides in East Kalimantan, Wilmar will also build oil refining plants and a flour mill in Padang, West Sumatra, Gresik and Medan, North Sumatra.

Starting this year, the firm expects to produce 345,000 tons of flour a year in Gresik.

Wilmar Indonesia Director MP Tumanggor also said that his firm was also planning to build a sugarcane plantation and refinery in Papua.

&#8220;We have requested for a permit from the Forestry Ministry to acquire 48,000 hectares of land for sugarcane plantation, while [the permit request for the construction of] a sugar refinery will follow suit,&#8221; he said.

He added that Wilmar Indonesia was currently studying the plan.

Wilmar

Thanks for Hu Shong San moderator

*Stable rating trend for 
Asian firms at mid-year: 
Moody&#8217;s
*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 26 2013, 1:13 PM
Moody's Investors Service has said that the rating trend for non-financial corporates in Asia Pacific (ex-Japan) was stable in 2Q 2013, driven mainly by the stabilization of the rating outlooks for Chinese property companies and the better-than-expected performance of Indonesian developers.

"We expect the stable rating trend to continue for the rest of 2013, given our expectation that China's GDP will grow 7 percent to 8 percent the year, the overall improvement in the liquidity profiles of Asian issuers, and our expectation that the availability of liquidity and credit will remain sufficient despite some tightening in China," a Moody's Group credit officer, Clara Lau, said in an official release.

Lau was speaking about a just-released Moody's report entitled Stable Rating Trend for Asian Corporates at Mid-Year; Negative Trends Easing in Japan.

According to the report, the share of Asian corporate ratings with stable outlook edged up slightly as of end-June 2013 to 75 percent, while the share of ratings with negative implications declined slightly to 18 percent.

However, headwinds, such as tightening liquidity and slowing economic growth in China could affect the stable ratings trend. Moreover, uncertainty related to the timing of the end of the quantitative easing measures by the US government could result in volatility in the credit markets.

"We expect metals and mining, commodity-related and consumer electronics companies to remain under pressure in the face of weakening demand from China," Lau says.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/26/stable-rating-trend-asian-firms-mid-year-moody-s.html


----------



## Nike

*Garuda to spin off cargo 
division into separate 
business entity
*
Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 26 2013, 11:40 AM


National flag carrier Garuda Indonesia plans to make its cargo division an independent entity next year so it can expand its cargo business with more flexibility.

President director Emirsyah Satar said the separation of Cargo Garuda Indonesia would help boost its annual cargo revenue by more than 20 percent. 

&#8220;We see a lot of opportunity in cargo because domestic logistics demand continues to increase every year in Indonesia,&#8221; he said, adding that the separation would help the Garuda business group as a whole because the spin-off would help it to concentrate on other businesses. &#8220;We are still preparing everything, we will be ready next year.&#8221; 

The preparations by the airline include the expansion of its cargo terminal at the country&#8217;s main gateway Soekarno-Hatta International Airport to 4,625 square meters last year , which will cost about Rp 5 billion (US$485,000), as well as the opening of more service centers in big cities across the country. There are up to 40 service centers slated to be opened this year, including in Yogyakarta, Semarang, Medan, Surabaya, Kupang, Jayapura and Biak. 

According to recent data from business consultant firm Frost & Sullivan, Indonesia&#8217;s logistics sector is projected to grow by 14.5 percent to Rp 1,634 trillion throughout this year.

Compared to other sectors, air freight volume is expected to see the highest increase &#8212; of 19.6 percent &#8212; and reach 1.16 million tons from 970,000 tons in 2012.

The airline had previously separated its low cost flight services into a separate company &#8212; PT Citilink Indonesia &#8212; in July last year so it could better compete in the growing budget flight market.

After separating from Garuda, Citilink&#8217;s business grew significantly. It doubled the number of planes it operates, from 10 planes in 2012 to 22 planes as of July this year, which fly to 20 domestic destinations. 

Garuda has a number of subsidiaries such as maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) company GMFAeroAsia, hotel operator Aerowisata, travel agency Aerotravel and catering arm Aerofood. 

The firm has also announced it plans to spin off GMFAeroAsia in the next few years. 

Garuda recently signed an agreement with Amsterdam-based trucking company Jan de Rijk to help expand its cargo network in Europe. 

Through the agreement, the airline will be able to send its cargo to 30 destinations across Europe including Paris, Frankfurt, Dusseldorf, Hamburg, London, Barcelona, Roma and Madrid.

The firm is seeking more partnership with global companies in the second half of this year. 

Cargo Garuda Indonesia transported 233,000 tons of cargo in 2012, up by 12 percent from the previous year. The cargo division aimed to book $240 million in revenue this year, up from $209 million in 2012.

The national flag carrier began the operation of its newest Boeing B777-300 Extended Range (ER) aircraft early this month flying the Jakarta-Jeddah route that was traditionally served by the aging B747-400s.

With this sophisticated aircraft, the carrier is upgrading its service by delivering a premium first class service with onboard WiFi connection that enables passengers to browse the Internet, use social networking sites and send instant messages during the flight. Garuda&#8217;s B777-300ER has 314 seats, eight of which are in first class, 38 seats in business class and 268 seats economy class.

Garuda to spin off cargo division into separate business entity | The Jakarta Post

*City proposes a slight 
budget increase*

Corry Elyda, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Sat, July 27 2013, 11:38 AM


The Jakarta administration has submitted the budget revision proposal with the City Council, requesting a slight increase of Rp 89 billion (US$8.6 million), or 0.18 percent of this year&#8217;s budget of Rp 49.9 trillion. 

Councilor Dwi Rio Sambodo, who attended the deliberation session of the budget revision, said on Friday that the additional budget proposed by the city administration was derived from last year&#8217;s idle and non-disbursed funds, the increased amount of city revenues and the trimmed budget of certain programs.

The administration initially proposed an additional Rp 2.8 trillion, however, according to Dwi, the figure was cut down to Rp 89 billion as many changes occurred in the structure of the local budget.

The most significant change was that an amount of Rp 1.1 trillion from the previous figure had been moved to the city vaults as part of the Rp 9.44 trillion unspent budget carried over from last year, according to an audit by the Supreme Audit Agency (BPK).

Another change was that the central government had to cut its budget for Jakarta&#8217;s Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) project by 53 percent, from Rp 3.79 trillion to only Rp 1.760 trillion.

Dwi said the reduction of the MRT project fund was a consequence of procedural issues related to the transfer of funds from the central government to a regional administration.

The city administration also planned to distribute more money to three city-owned firms in the government investment participation (PMP) program.

Jakarta Finance Management Body reported on Friday that the administration would disburse another Rp 1 trillion to Bank DKI in order to meet the Capital Adequacy Ratio (CAR), a formula used by Bank Indonesia to measure the security of an investment firm.

City developer PT Jakarta Propertindo (Jakpro) and property company PD Sarana Pembangunan Jaya will get Rp 500 billion and Rp 130 billion respectively. 

The city is planning to involve Jakpro in a number of projects, including developing the National Monument&#8217;s (Monas) underground station and acquiring Suez Environment&#8217;s shares in water operator PT PAM Lyonnaise Jaya (Palyja), while Sarana Pembangunan Jaya needs fund in order to increase its production capacity.

Dwi said the City Council needed more time to discuss the draft revision, saying that the final budget for city most likely would not be delivered on time. 

&#8220;If the final revision should be approved by the Home Ministry on Sept. 15, the ideal target for the bylaw on city budget, then the deliberation should be completed by Aug. 15,&#8221; he said. 

The activities at the Council would be shut down from Aug. 5 to 11 due to the Idul Fitri holiday.


----------



## Nike

*Weekly 5: Old, unforgotten 
mosques in Jakarta*

The Jakarta Post | Jakarta | Fri, July 26 2013, 8:14 AM





Cut Meutia Mosque in Jakarta
Jakarta, known as Batavia in past centuries, was one of the first areas of the dissemination of Islam in Indonesia. The large number of Muslim-Arab traders sailed their ships into Batavias famous port, Sunda Kelapa, in the 14th century and grew their businesses as well as spreading Islam to the whole city. 

The capital hosts many historical mosques that are still alive with a lot of activities, especially during the holy month of Ramadhan. Here are some of them:

As-Salafiyah Mosque

This mosque is located on Jl. Jatinegara Kaum, East Jakarta. It was built by Prince Jayakarta from Banten Kingdom in 1620 when he camped in East Jakarta. Besides being a place for praying, the mosque was also a place where the prince arranged war strategies to fight the colonial Dutch.

The prince, who was also known as Prince Akhmed Jakerta, passed away in 1640 and he was buried in the compound of the mosque. 

Until now, many people, not only Jakartans but those from other regions, always visit his grave to pay their respects to a hero of Jakarta. During Ramadhan, Muslims visit the 7,000-square-meter mosque and the princes grave as part of their pilgrimage.

Cut Meutia Mosque

Located on Jl. Cut Meutia, Menteng, Central Jakarta, Cut Meutia Mosque was formerly the office of Dutch architect Pieter Adriaan Jacobus Moojen in 1879. The two-floor building, which was named De Bouwploeg, has the Netherlands architecture style with a square-roof and a ventilation tower in the center of the building to regulate the temperature inside.

In 1987, former Jakarta governor Ali Sadikin ordered the city government to convert the building into a mosque. Now, with a width of 4,616 square meters, the mosque can accommodate 3,000 people.

This Ramadhan the mosque is holding its third Ramadhan Jazz Festival, an annual musical event that aims to spread the values of Islam through jazz music. In this event, musicians perform Islamic religious songs with jazz arrangements, in order to attract middle class people who live in the Menteng area and young Muslims.

Istiqlal Grand Mosque

Istiqlal Grand Mosque is the largest mosque in Southeast Asia. The mosque, which was inaugurated in 1978, occupies 2.5 hectares of a total 9.3 hectare-plot of land on Jl. Taman Wijaya Kusuma and can accommodate up to 120,000 people. A Christian architect, Friedrich Silaban, won a competition to design the mosque in 1955 and its construction started in 1961.

The mosque has been in the media spotlight in various Islamic religious events and prayers, such as Idul Fitri prayers, because the Indonesian president usually prays at the mosque at this time. 

During this Ramadhan, the mosque prepares iftar (break of the fast) meals for around 3,000 visitors per day and the number of sahur (pre-dawn meal) boxes is around 1,000 to 1,500, said the mosques committee chairman, Mubarok.

Sunda Kelapa Mosque

This mosque was built in 1960 and is located in Menteng, Central Jakarta. Unlike common mosques, it has no dome or star-crescent symbol. The building looks like a boat, which its architect explains is a symbol of Sunda Kelapa Port in North Jakarta, where the first Arab-Muslim traders came and spread Islam.

The 9,920 square meter building can accommodate 4,427 people.

During Ramadhan, Jakartans can enjoy breaking the fast in the mosque area, as the mosques entrance is jam-packed with food sellers.

The mosque has prepares 1,500 boxes of break-fasting meals and 500 boxes of predawn meals per day, said mosque spokesmen Ahmad Izzudin.

Jami Kebon Jeruk Mosque

Located on Jl. Hayam Wuruk, West Jakarta, Jami Kebun Jeruk Mosque is the first Chinese-Muslim mosque in the capital. The mosque was built in 1718 by Chinese-Muslim Chan Tsin Hwa and his wife Fatima Hwu, who left their country because the majority of Buddhist people there rejected their presence.  JP

Weekly 5: Old, unforgotten mosques in Jakarta | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*RI seeks damages in dispute 
with US*

Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Fri, July 26 2013, 9:18 AM

Indonesia is seeking compensation from the United States as the country has failed to revise its discriminative tobacco rule to comply with the World Trade Organization (WTO) ruling by the deadline on Wednesday.

Under the WTO&#8217;s regulations, compensation normally comes in the form of a tariff cut by the losing country equal to the value lost. 

Trade Ministry&#8217; director general for international trade cooperation Iman Pambagyo said on Thursday that Indonesia would also soon lodge a complaint over the US&#8217; failure to change its rule to the Dispute Settlement Body (DSB).

&#8220;We will seek compensation first, and if the US is still unwilling to fulfill our demand, we will advance by imposing retaliation,&#8221; he said, adding that Indonesia would strongly defend its rights to obtain a fair solution over the case.

Retaliation, a form of trade sanctions imposed by the complaining side on its trade partner, usually comes following a disagreement on compensation between disputing parties.

The DSB is slated to authorize this action within 30 days of the expiry of the &#8220;reasonable period&#8221; unless there is another agreement against the request. The trade organization&#8217;s appellate body ruled in favor of Indonesia in April last year, declaring that the US&#8217; Tobacco Control Act of 2009 is discriminatory as it bans sales of clove cigarettes while still allowing trade of similar products, particularly menthol cigarettes. 

Clove cigarettes has competed tightly with menthol cigarettes, which accounted for 25 percent of overall cigarettes sold in the US and are produced massively by US cigarette makers, including Lorillard Inc, the Philip Morris USA unit of Altria Group, RJ Reynolds Tobacco Co of Reynolds American Inc, and Liggett Vector Brands LLC. 

Following the ruling, the US was required to change its regulation within the reasonable period of time &#8212; which expired on July 24. A revision to the act could reopen access to clove cigarettes of which Indonesia is the world&#8217;s biggest producer.

Indonesia&#8217;s commodity used to control 99 percent of total clove cigarettes sold in the US with annual shipment amounted to around US$200 million, according to an estimate.

Iman further said, Indonesia was deeply disappointed with the US&#8217;s claim that it had taken appropriate measures in line with the recommendations of the DSB through campaigns on public health challenges posed by menthol cigarettes.

One of the campaigns takes the form of a scientific review issued by the US Food and Drug Administration, revealing that menthol cigarettes are likely to be more addictive than regular cigarettes, thereby posing a public health risk above that seen with non-menthol cigarettes.

&#8220;It is quite surprising that the US, which always demands other countries to obey disciplines and agreements of the WTO, does not correct its own policy that clearly violates the WTO rules,&#8221; Iman said.

Troy Pederson, press attaché at the US Embassy in Jakarta, could not be reached for comment.

RI seeks damages in dispute with US | The Jakarta Post

It is a good news for all of us, US must clearly known if they had the faulty here. Don;t they fairly known as the fair trade champions and promoter right?

*Bukit Asam to build Myanmar 
power plants*

Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, July 27 2013, 1:25 PM


State-owned listed coal miner PT Bukit Asam (PTBA) is planning power plant projects in Myanmar with an estimated initial investment of US$320 million.

PTBA president director Milawarma said on Friday that his company had found a local private partner in Myanmar to develop the power plants. 

He declined to name the partner.

&#8220;We have reached discussions at the level of board of directors, including about how to enter the market and the sharing in the partnership,&#8221; Milawarma said, adding that PTBA expected to be a majority shareholder in the projects.

In the first phase, the coal miner is planning to develop a 2x100-
megawatt (MW) coal-fired power plant in Myanmar, expecting to spend up to $320 million. 

The first project will be a test case for the company before it continues to the second project developing a further 2x200-MW power plant.

Milawarma said PTBA would seek funding from international and local banks to support its expansion.

Following its move into Myanmar, the company is also planning to expand to neighboring Vietnam. 

The company is preparing three options for its Vietnam mission; developing power plants, coal mining or supplying coal.

&#8220;We have met [with representatives of] the Vietnamese Ministry of Power,&#8221; Milawarma said. &#8220;We see opportunities in the country as we already export coal there.&#8221;

The company sold 500,000 tons of coal to Vietnam in the first half of the year.

PTBA&#8217;s expansion of power plant projects overseas follows its achievement in developing similar projects at the domestic level. 

The company has completed the development of a 3x10-MW coal-fired power plant in Tanjung Enim, South Sumatra. 

PTBA uses electricity generated from the Tanjung Enim plant to support its mining operations and sells an excess of 6 MW to state electricity firm PT PLN.

The company is currently working on a 2x8-MW coal-fired power plant in Lampung to back up port operations to transport coal. 

The Lampung power plant&#8217;s development is almost 90 percent complete and is expected to commence operations in the fourth quarter of this year.

Another coal-fired power plant development is a 2x110-MW project in Banjarsari, Lahat, South Sumatra, which is currently around 50 percent complete.

The company also signed an agreement last year with PLN and Malaysia&#8217;s Tenaga Nasional Berhad to develop power plants with generation capacity of between 800 and 1,200 MW in Peranap, Riau.

PTBA announced on Friday that it had reaped Rp 5.43 trillion ($527 million) in revenue during the January-June period of this year, declining by around 6 percent from Rp 5.78 trillion in the same period last year. The company sold a greater amount of coal during the period but suffered due to falling coal prices.

The company reported 8.81 million tons of coal sold in the first six months of the year, increasing by around 20 percent from 7.36 million tons in the same period last year. 

However, its average selling price (ASP) for domestic deliveries dropped 18 percent to Rp 611,000 per ton in the first half of the year compared to the same period last year. Meanwhile, ASP for exported coal also fell 18.7 percent to $76 per ton.

PTBA sold about 55 percent of its coal production overseas, according to Milawarma.

Its profits also declined to Rp 870 billion in the first half of the year, from Rp 1.56 trillion year-on-year. The declining revenues, coupled with growing costs, contributed to the 44 percent plunge in net profits.

Following the release of the financial results, shares in PTBA closed 4.82 percent lower to Rp 10,850 on Friday, compared to Rp 11,400 a day earlier.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/27/bukit-asam-build-myanmar-power-plants.html

Business is Business right


----------



## Nike

*Timah sets Rp 1.4t for 
expansion in 2013*

Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post | Business | Fri, April 19 2013, 12:53 PM

The country&#8217;s largest tin miner, PT Timah (TINS), is setting aside Rp 1.4 trillion (US$144 million) of its internal funds for its spending budget this year as the company plans to acquire two coal mines in South Sumatra and East Kalimantan provinces, and expand its operations to Myanmar.

About 30 percent or Rp 420 billion of the budget would be allocated for its routine operations, while the rest would be used to finance its expansion and development projects, according to Timah president director Sukrisno.

&#8220;Funds for the budget will come from our own cash. We also have plans to release some of our assets to generate funds. Just in case we need more, we already have several standby loans that we can use,&#8221; he said in Jakarta on Thursday.

Sales of the assets, such as land and buildings, are scheduled to take place in the second half of this year and are estimated to generate Rp 1 trillion. As of December 2012, Timah had Rp 670.41 billion in cash and cash equivalents.

This year, the state-owned Timah is looking to seal acquisition deals for two brownfield coal mines in East Kalimantan and South Sumatra, with 40 million metric tons and 60 million tons of coal reserves, respectively. At the moment, Timah has one coal mine in Banjar, South Kalimantan, with an annual production volume of 1 million tons.

After the acquisitions, the company&#8217;s annual coal production volume will increase to 4 million tons as each new mine will be able to produce 1.5 million tons per year. Sukrisno declined to reveal the acquisition costs, saying the process was ongoing and that Timah expected it to be completed very soon.

For its expansion to Myanmar, Timah has secured a 10,000-hectare tin concession area in Pubyien-Tamok, Tanihary, Myanmar. It will establish two subsidiaries to operate the tin mine and to market the tin products, and it plans to build a smelter in the country.

Timah was currently selecting future partners to form the subsidiaries as they would not be allowed to operate as 100-percent foreign-owned firms, according to Sukrisno.

&#8220;We have received a list of potential partners from the Indonesian Embassy in Myanmar and have found two suitable candidates. We are going to send a team there soon to conduct studies,&#8221; he said, adding that Timah would hold majority ownership in the subsidiaries.

Timah is allocating $18 million of the spending budget for the development of the concession area and Rp 70 billion to Rp 80 billion for the smelter.

This year will also see Timah, a publicly listed company, begin the development of an industrial zone in Tanjung Ular, Bangka regency, Bangka Belitung Islands province. In the first phase, Timah would work on a 100-hectare area while awaiting an additional 500 hectares of land as promised by the Bangka regent, according to Sukrisno.

In 2013, Timah hopes to maintain a production volume of 30,000 tons of tin, around the same volume as last year.

Meanwhile, during an annual shareholders&#8217; meeting in Jakarta on Thursday, Timah&#8217;s shareholders approved a Rp 215.79 billion dividend payment proposal, in which each shareholder will receive Rp 42.87 for every share they have.

The proposal is 51.9 percent lower than the previous year due to lower profits. In 2012, Timah saw its net profits fall 52 percent to Rp 431.57 billion and revenues decrease 10.6 percent to Rp 7.82 trillion from 2011. It attributed the lower results to the falling tin price.

Timah&#8217;s shares closed at Rp 1,380 apiece on Thursday, unchanged from the day before.

Timah sets Rp 1.4t for expansion in 2013 | The Jakarta Post

*Kalbe Farma to boost production 
with new milk plants in 
W. Java*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, July 27 2013, 1:24 PM

Publicly listed pharmaceutical company PT Kalbe Farma will construct two milk plants in West Java to double its milk production.

One of the plants will produce liquid milk and will be built in the fourth quarter of this year on 8 hectares of land in Sukabumi, West Java. 

The company would spend around Rp 150 billion (US$14.55 million) on the first plant using its internal funds, Kalbe Farma finance director and corporate secretary Vidjongtius said on Thursday.

However, he could not provide data on the plant&#8217;s production capacity.

The second plant will produce powdered milk to double its current production capacity to 25,000 tons of powdered milk per year. 

Kalbe will build the second factory in the beginning of next year in Cikampek, Karawang, West Java, with investment between Rp 200-300 billion, said Vidjongtius.

Construction works for both plants will be completed within a one-year period. 

&#8220;A milk factory [is the kind of factory that] can start operating immediately [because it doesn&#8217;t need certification],&#8221; Vidjongtius said.

Kalbe Farma produces more than 800 products from four different product categories comprising nutrition, counter drugs, milk and prescription drugs. 

Some of its products are Extra Joss energy drink, Hydro Coco coconut drink, Diabetasol diabetic milk, Prenagen milk for pregnant women and Milna baby food. 

Vidjongtius said all four types of products contributed fairly to the company&#8217;s revenues, around 24-25 percent each. Kalbe started to export some of its products to some Southeast Asian countries earlier this year, said Vidjongtius. In June, Kalbe began exporting Diabetasol &#8212; milk for diabetic patients &#8212; and Zee &#8212; milk for teenagers &#8212; to Myanmar, he said.

The company is also exporting Extra Joss, Diabetasol and Hydro Coco to the Philippines.

But its revenues from overseas sales &#8220;would not contribute much&#8221; to the company&#8217;s income just yet.

&#8220;Usually it takes three years to know whether or not our products would survive [in an overseas market],&#8221; he said, adding that Kalbe was studying the possibility of entering the Vietnamese market.

Kalbe is aiming for an 18-percent growth this year from a year before, both in revenues and profits. 

In 2012, Kalbe enjoyed Rp 13.6 trillion in revenue. &#8220;We expect [to get] Rp 16 trillion in revenues this year,&#8221; said Vidjongtius.

Commenting on the weakening rupiah, he said that Kalbe would not need to increase the prices of its products, although 90 to 95 percent of its ingredients were imported, because it had secured stocks of raw ingredients as well as cash in US dollars that would be enough for the next three to four months. 

&#8220;We already increased [our] prices earlier this year by around 2-3 percent, which would be enough for one year,&#8221; he said.

Shares in Kalbe (KLBF) closed at Rp 1,360 apiece on Friday, drop by 2.86 percent from the previous closing. (nai)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/27/kalbe-farma-boost-production-with-new-milk-plants-w-java.html

*Indofarma to build new 
factory to boost production *

Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, March 09 2013, 11:54 AM

State-owned pharmaceutical firm PT Indofarma (INAF) will build a new factory in the first half of this year to boost production capacity.

The new factory will be located in the publicly listed company&#8217;s production complex in Cibitung, West Java. It will consist of several facilities, including beta-lactam and non-beta-lactam facilities, according to Indofarma accounting manager Dewi Fitrianti.

Beta-lactam antibiotics are medications used to treat bacterial infections. The new establishment, which will start operating in the first half of 2014, is expected to increase Indofarma production capacity by threefold.

The company currently operates one factory only, which annually produces around 2.3 billion non-beta-lactam tablets, 258 million non-beta-lactam capsules, 419 million beta-lactam tablets, 75 million beta-lactam capsules and other products.

Dewi said that construction of the new factory would cost a total of Rp 200 billion (US$20.64 million), with some of the construction funds provided through bank loans from state-owned Bank Mandiri and the rest from 
internal cash.

Besides a new factory, Indofarma will renovate its herbal products unit, expand its children&#8217;s medical equipment business and improve its research and development unit. &#8220;Our children&#8217;s medical equipment business is still quite small. Meanwhile, better R&D [research and development] will hopefully enable us to accelerate new product development,&#8221; she added.

To finance its expansion projects, Indofarma will sell debt papers, either medium-term notes or bonds, in the second half of the year. It aims at generating between Rp 100 billion and Rp 200 billion from the sale. The total capital expenditure funds figure for 2013 is set at Rp 145 billion.

According to Indofarma president director Djakfarudin Junus, the company is looking to record at least a 25 percent increase in total sales to Rp 1.44 trillion by year-end. &#8220;We will improve our distribution lines to ensure longer product availability, enhance our products quality and optimize our drugs market in 2013,&#8221; he said during a telephone interview.

The company recently published its 2012 financial report, which showed a slight 4 percent fall in total sales to Rp 1.16 trillion from a year before. Dewi said the decline was a result of Indofarma&#8217;s new policy to focus its sales on high-margin products and reduce those of low-margin ones.

In line with lower sales, costs of goods sold also declined, falling 17.4 percent to Rp 159.82 billion. In the end, Indofarma&#8217;s net profits surged to Rp 42.38 billion, 14.8 percent higher than 2011.

As of December 2012, Indofarma&#8217;s total assets amounted to Rp 1.19 trillion. Its liabilities and equities stood at Rp 538.52 billion and Rp 650.1 billion, respectively. Its shares closed at Rp 335 apiece on Friday, down 1.5 percent from Thursday.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/03/09/indofarma-build-new-factory-boost-production.html


----------



## Nike

*PT Semen Bosowa builds 
new factory in S. Sulawesi *

Andi Hajramurni, The Jakarta Post, Maros | Archipelago | Mon, November 19 2012, 9:24 PM

Cement producer PT Semen Bosowa Maros kicked off construction on a cement clinker factory, Kiln Plant Line 2, in Maros regency, South Sulawesi, on Monday, aiming to start operations in 2014.

Construction of the plant with a production capacity of 5.2 million tons per year is predicted to cost up to US$310 million and is expected to be completed within 20 months.

The company also plans to build three cement grinding factories in Cilegon, Banten, with production capacities of 1.8 million tons per year; in Sorong, West Papua and in Amurang, North Sulawesi, with each having a production capacity of 700,000 tons per year.

PT Semen Bosowa is also completing a cement factory in Banyuwangi, East Java, which is aiming to be completed next year. The company has set aside up to Rp 6.5 trillion ($674.97 million)&#8212;70 percent of which came from bank loans, while the rest came from the company&#8217;s internal cash flow--to build the five factories.

The factories&#8212;targeted to fully operate in 2015&#8212;are expected to boost the company&#8217;s cement production to 12 million tons of cement per year.

&#8220;Our current production capacity stands at only 3.2 million tons per year, only six percent of the national cement consumption,&#8221; company CEO Erwin Aksa said Monday during the groundbreaking of Kiln Plant Line 2 in Maros.

The Indonesia Cement Association recorded that the demand for cement grew by 12.8 percent from 48 million tons in 2010 to 49.2 million tons in 2011. (swd)

PT Semen Bosowa builds new factory in S. Sulawesi | The Jakarta Post

old news, but still no mention here. I hope this will be okay though

*Epson opens new factory 
in Cikarang*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, February 25 2011, 3:13 PM

PT Indonesia Epson Industry, a subsidiary of Japan-based Seiko Epson Group (SEG), launched its new plant at EJIP industrial estate in Cikarang, Bekasi, West Java, on Friday.

SEG director Hagata Tadoaki said that the company wanted to boost its production capacity to more than double by 2012 by opening the new facility.

&#8220;Currently, our Indonesian plant produces 6 million printers per year. With the new plant, we expect to start producing 13 million units annually by 2012,&#8221; he said during the opening ceremony of the new plant in Cikarang.

He said that in line with the expanding production capacity, Indonesian plants would contribute more than 50 percent to Epson&#8217;s total sales.

Currently, Epson&#8217;s only Indonesian plant makes up 40 percent of Epson's global sales, which reaches 15 million units.

Hagata said the new plant would absorb 5,000 new workers, adding to around the 10,000 people already employed. (lnd)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2011/02/25/epson-opens-new-factory-cikarang.html


----------



## Nike

*Sharp to multiply home-appliance 
production with Karawang 
plant
*
The Jakarta Post | Business | Thu, June 07 2012, 5:12 PM

Home-appliance manufacturer, PT Sharp Electronics Indonesia, expects to boost its sales by setting up a new factory in Karawang, West Java, producing refrigerators and washing machines, an executive said.

The new factory is expected to double refrigerator production to 2.64 million per year, while washing machine production will be boosted more than twofold to 1.68 million annually.

"Sales in Indonesia dominated almost 40 percent of our business in the ASEAN market. The establishment of this plant is of great importance to Sharp worldwide. The plant will leverage our production capacity and enhance our business in Indonesia," said Sharp Corporation vice president, Toshio Adachi, during a ground breaking ceremony at the plant&#8217;s site in Karawang International Industrial City (KIIC).

The 31-hectare plant, worth Rp 1.2 trillion (US$126.86 million), is expected to commence production in 2013 and is expected to reach total production capacity by 2014.

Sharp will allocate 80 percent of the plant's production for the domestic market, and the remainder for overseas markets.

Sharp Electronics Indonesia&#8217;s president director, Fumihiro Irie, said the company is Indonesia's leading refrigerator and washing-machine producer, with 36 percent and 32 percent market share, respectively.

"In Indonesia, the market penetration by home appliances is still low, with 35 percent for refrigerators and only 10 percent for washing machines. Looking at the huge penetration potential, we expect to remain as No. 1 in the coming years," he said.

Industry Minister M.S. Hidayat hoped that the company would collaborate more with local companies and build a research and development (R&D) center in Indonesia.

"Looking at such large-scale production capacity, we consider that it is time for Sharp to have an R&D center here," Hidayat said.

Sharp Indonesia uses 40 percent of local materials in its products, and collaborates with 15 local companies in its manufacturing. Besides the Karawang plant, the firm produces televisions, refrigerators and washing machines at its first plant in Pulogadung, East Jakarta.

So far, Sharp has invested Rp 1.1 trillion and employs 3,773 people around the country. (yps/nvn)

Sharp to multiply home-appliance production with Karawang plant | The Jakarta Post

*Six more foreign carriers 
to fly to Indonesia*

Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, July 27 2013, 10:30 AM

A least six more airlines from foreign countries &#8212; mostly from the Middle East &#8212; will begin their direct flights to Jakarta later this year to tap into the growing air traffic from Indonesia and there respective countries.

Transportation Ministry air transportation director Djoko Murjatmodjo said in Jakarta on Friday that the carriers would include Egypt Air (Egypt), Jordan Aviation (Jordan), RAK (United Arab Emirates), Oman Air (Oman), Air Niugini (Papua New Guinea), and British Airways (UK).

&#8220;They are currently processing their air slots to fly to Indonesia, and most of them will begin their flight service to our country in November,&#8221; Djoko told The Jakarta Post.

The route permits that are being processed are Cairo&#8211;Jakarta, Amman&#8211;Jakarta, Abu Dhabi&#8211;Jakarta, Muscat&#8211;Jakarta, Port Moresby&#8211;Jakarta and London&#8211;Jakarta. 

He said that the carriers have been calculating the routes for the past four months. Each carrier is requested to fly between the routes three times a week to once per day.

&#8220;New service from these carriers will better connect Indonesia to international destinations and not only to their hubs. As well as provide more choices for passengers, both domestic and international, when they want to travel. This will bring more advantage for us and them,&#8221; he said.

He also said that competition among the Middle Eastern airlines to serve the Indonesian route was growing due to the sharp increase in the number of minor haj pilgrims (umrah) to Mecca and other people wanting to travel to Jerusalem and Alexandria.

Recently two gulf carriers, Qatar Airways and Kuwait Airways, announced their plans to add more flights to Jakarta in September and October, respectively. 

In addition, he said that several non Middle Eastern airlines that have entered the country are applying for more flight frequency. Thai Airways is one such airline that plans to increase its Jakarta&#8211;Bangkok route. 

The number of air travelers in Indonesia has increased significantly in the last few years thanks to the solid growth in the economy.

The ministry said that the number of air travelers reached 72.6 million throughout 2012, a rise of almost 15 percent from the previous year. This year, the figure is projected to hit 83.4 million passengers.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian National Air Carriers Association (INACA)&#8217;s scheduled airline division chairman Syafril Nasution said that the new flight connections would help boost the tourism sector, trade, and investment in Indonesia.

&#8220;The carriers will provide more international seat capacity to and from Indonesia; this will surely impact our tourism sector and other businesses. From a business perspective, this gives Indonesia more opportunity to invite tourists and investors and vice versa,&#8221; Syafril told the Post. 

However, he said that the government should immediately accelerate aviation infrastructure in the country otherwise the growth would decline in the future. 

&#8220;We are facing the ASEAN single market in 2015 that will open the flow of goods and people across Southeast Asian countries. If we want to be competitive and maintain our healthy growth, we need to fix the infrastructure,&#8221; he continued. 

Infrastructure bottlenecks remain a huge problem to help sustain the country&#8217;s economic development. 

In Soekarno-Hatta, for instance, the number of passenger passing through the airport has reached 54.7 million last year while it was originally only designed to accommodate 22 million passengers annually.

State run airport firm Angkasa Pura II is working on a &#8220;facelift&#8221; project to triple the capacity of the airport to 66 million and build a new apron to handle 33 wide body planes. The 7.8 trillion project is expected to finish by the end of 2014.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/27/six-more-foreign-carriers-fly-indonesia.html


----------



## Nike

*Confusion reigns on Kuala 
Namu&#8217;s first day*

Apriadi Gunawan, The Jakarta Post, Medan | Headlines | Fri, July 26 2013, 9:46 AM





_Say hello to Kuala Namu Airport: Airliners park at the Kuala Namu International Airport in Deli Serdang, North Sumatra, on its first day of operations on Thursday. The 1,365 hectare facility is substitute to the Polonia Airport in the provincial capital of Medan. (Antara/Irsan Mulyadi)_


The Kuala Namu International Airport (KNIA)&#8217;s first operational day was still marred with confusion while it was smooth flying all in all.

Many passengers were confused while others still went to the Polonia Airport which stopped serving commercial flights on Wednesday evening.

The passengers said they went to Polonia because they did not know how to get to KNIA which is located in Deli Serdang regency.

Ero Sitepu and his wife Lily had been looking for the airport bus everywhere but did not find one so they decided to go to Polonia, which is located inside Medan.

&#8220;Luckily there is this gentleman here so we can take the Damri bus to Kuala Namu,&#8221; Ero said while pointing to the bus driver.

State bus operator PT Damri is deploying its buses at Polonia to anticipate passengers who keep coming to Polonia which has been returned to the Indonesian Air Force.

Most passengers also found it difficult to get to the departure terminal after passing the main gate due to lack of traffic signs and lighting. 

Some of them ended up at the arrival terminal, such as Heru Gani, who was bound for Bali via Jakarta using the first flight taking off from KNIA, flag carrier Garuda Indonesia&#8217;s flight GA 181. He said there was no direction at all toward the departure terminal.

Inside the airport, Heru suffered another glitch when he could not get through the boarding gate after scanning his Medan-Jakarta boarding pass. 

An official could not help Heru open the gate with his own boarding pass. Heru could get through after, by chance, scanning his Jakarta-Bali ticket.

&#8220;This is very confusing. The official should have been able to open the gate instead of me scanning the Jakarta-Bali ticket,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post in the early hours of Thursday.

Carrying 120 passengers, flight GA 181 took off at 5:22 a.m., some 20 minutes behind schedule.

Many passengers of flight GA 181 came much earlier but on-duty officials prevented them from entering the waiting lounge because there had been no officials inside.

&#8220;The officials should have been there earlier than us,&#8221; said Ria Novida Telambuana who had been there at KNIA since 4 a.m. 

Garuda president director Emirsyah Satar and president director of state airport operator PT Angkasa Pura II, which manages KNIA, Tri S. Sunoko, saw the first take off from KNIA.

Meanwhile, State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan, Transportation Deputy Minister Bambang Susantono and North Sumatra Vice Governor T Erry Nuradi welcomed the last airplane to land at Polonia, an AirAsia aircraft.

Dahlan and his entourage then went to KNIA on board a Garuda airplane to be the first plane to land at the new airport at 1:05 a.m.

Dahlan admitted that there were many passengers still confused on the first day claiming that he met a passenger from North Tapanuli who had asked for directions 10 times.

&#8220;This is good feedback and we will provide the signage,&#8221; he told the Post, while asking Erry to coordinate with North Sumatra Transportation Agency.

He added the shift from Polonia to KNIA was a great achievement because it meant moving some 20,000 passengers daily from Polonia.

How to get to Kuala Namu International Airport

1. Train

The KNIA train is the fastest mean to get to the airport with a travel time of some 45 minutes. Passengers can get to the Medan Main Train Station besides the Merdeka Square on Jl. Balai Kota. There are 10 trips per day in each direction.

Fare: Rp 85,000 (US$8.50)

Time table: First trip from Medan at 3:55 a.m., last trip from KNIA at 00:15 a.m. 

2.Bus 

PT Damri provides two bus shelters in Medan: on Jl. Gatot Subroto next to Carrefour and at Amplas bus terminal. Meanwhile, private bus operator PO ALS provides a shelter in Binjai city to serve passengers from Binjai mayoralty and Langkat regency.

Fare: Rp 10,000 (US$1) from Amplas, Rp 15,000 from Jl. Gatot Subroto and Rp 30,000 from Binjai

3. Taxi

Taking taxi needs some 60 minutes to 90 minutes to reach KNIA from Medan in a 39-kilometer trip, depending on traffic. The trip could be lengthened to some 120 minutes if there is a traffic jam.

Fare: Average Rp 145,000 (US$14.50).

Confusion reigns on Kuala Namu

*President calls on lawyers 
to provide justice for 
the poor*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, July 26 2013, 5:56 PM

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has called on Indonesian lawyers to provide adequate legal assistance for the poor who, he acknowledges, to have limited access to justice.

Yudhoyono made the remark as he opened a national working meeting on legal aid held by the Law and Human Rights Ministry at the State Palace in Jakarta on Friday.

&#8220;Hopefully this national working meeting will establish policy and strategic measures to provide legal assistance to Indonesian people especially the poor,&#8221; Yudhoyono said as quoted by Kontan.co.id.

He acknowledged that justice in the country was sometimes enjoyed by particular groups of people only, not the poor who had little understanding of legal matters.

The President also reminded the lawyers about Article 28 of the Constitution, which stipulates that, &#8220;Every person shall have the right to recognition, guarantees, protection and certainty before a just court, and of equal treatment before the law&#8221;, as a mandate to provide justice for all.

The government has decided on Law No. 16/2011 on the provision of legal aid as the legal basis for the country to guarantee justice for all, especially for the poor.

To implement the law, the government has issued Regulation No. 42/2013 on procedures for the provision of legal assistance and legal aid fund distribution. (hrl)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/26/president-calls-lawyers-provide-justice-poor.html

That will help so many peoples out here to face unjustice trials in this country


----------



## Nike

*NU Germany praises RI's 
role in tourism fair, criticizes 
SBY on other issues*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Fri, March 01 2013, 7:00 PM

The German branch of Nahdlatul Ulama, Indonesia&#8217;s largest Muslim mass organization, has welcomed President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono&#8217;s plan to visit to the International Tourism exhibition in Berlin, which will be organized from March 6 to 10 and which Indonesia will be co-hosting.

In a press release sent to The Jakarta Post on Friday, It expressed the hope that Indonesia&#8217;s leading role in the exhibition could be followed by fruitful cooperation between the two countries.

However, as well as praising the President&#8217;s visit, NU Germany, which mostly consists of NU intellectuals who are pursuing degrees in Germany, also criticized some of the President latest moves. It criticized, for example, Yudhoyono&#8217;s preference for tackling internal party matters instead of addressing the entire nation&#8217;s problems.

This decision, it added, could be a political blunder for the President whose tenure will end next year.

Yudhoyono was also criticized for the rising tide of religious-based violence mostly perpetrated by religious radicals against minority groups like the Ahmadiyah, the Shiah and non-Muslims. NU
Germany also questioned Yudhoyono&#8217;s economic development success story claiming it was not supported by improvements in people&#8217;s purchasing power or public services.(dic)

NU Germany praises RI's role in tourism fair, criticizes SBY on other issues | The Jakarta Post
Indonesia was the largest partner for 2013 Germany Touristm Fair

*Expatriates to get property 
ownership rights in Indonesia *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 26 2013, 12:11 PM

The government is currently revising a regulation that would enable foreigners to own property in Indonesia, says an official.

The regulation, Government Regulation No. 41/1996 on residential property ownership by foreigners, as of now only enables a non-national to occupy a building or land for 25 years.

&#8220;The decision on the draft bill will have to wait for approval from the House of Representatives and the Coordinating Economic Ministry,&#8221; Deputy for area development at the Public Housing Ministry Agus Sumargiarto said on Thursday, as quoted by Kontan.co.id.

To acquire property ownership rights, however, according to Agus, foreigners will have to comply with tough requirements. For example, they would have to own a

business in Indonesia and should they want to sell their property, they would only be allowed to sell it to the government.

The government expects the bill to boost economic growth when the ASEAN single market is implemented in 2015.

Agus added that the kind of property that could be owned by foreigners, according to the draft bill, would be premium housing with a maximum of 50 to 60 years occupancy.

The draft bill, however, has the potential of breaking Law No. 5/1960 on agrarian issues. Therefore, Agus said that the government would let the National Land Agency

(BPN) and the House handle the matter as the two institutions were currently revising the law.

Association of Housing Development in Indonesia (Apersi) chairman Eddy Ganefo said the decision to allow foreigners to own property clearly violated the Agrarian Law as it states that land in Indonesia can only be owned by Indonesian nationals. (hrl)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/26/expatriates-get-property-ownership-rights-indonesia.html

*China slowdown implications 
on RI spook policymakers 
*
Satria Sambijantoro, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, July 27 2013, 11:03 AM


A recent slowdown in the Chinese economy could persist in the long-run, affect global demand and depress commodity prices down even further, eventually hurting its trade partners, including Indonesia.

The Indonesian government earlier targeted its economy to grow 6.3 percent this year, but the slowdown in China may force Indonesia to face the reality of less than 6 percent growth for the first time in almost three years.

&#8220;Economic slowdown in China is one of the reasons why we cut our economic growth forecast to between 5.8 percent and 6.2 percent this year,&#8221; Bank Indonesia (BI) Deputy Governor Perry Warjiyo said on Friday, citing the fact that China accounted for around 15 percent of Indonesia&#8217;s exports.

China posted economic growth of only 7.5 percent in the second quarter, its slowest pace since the 2009 global recession, with a further slowdown expected. 

A slower growth of China would consequently drag down Indonesia&#8217;s growth, according to Eugene Leow, a regional economist with the Singapore-based DBS Bank.

&#8220;If China&#8217;s growth faces a slowdown, then commodity prices will become more lackluster,&#8221; he told reporters in a press briefing in Jakarta on Friday.

&#8220;This has important implications for Indonesia.&#8221;

In addition, low commodity prices would weigh on Indonesia&#8217;s export earnings. This would consequently put pressure on its current account deficit and ultimately the rupiah, Leow said.

China is Indonesia&#8217;s biggest export destination, absorbing US$21 billion of exported goods &#8212; mostly commodities, such as coal or palm oil &#8212; from the archipelago throughout last year, according to data from the Central Statistics Agency.

A 1 percent deduction of economic growth in China could decelerate Indonesia&#8217;s economy by up to half a percent, attributed to strong linkage between the Asian giant and Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy, noted the International Monetary Fund (IMF).

Responding to the recent slowdown, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang has stated that his government viewed a 7 percent growth as the bottom line for tolerance of an economic slowdown, and that he would not tolerate anything below that.

China, now the world&#8217;s second-largest economy, once grew by 10.4 percent in 2010. 

&#8220;[China] once had double-digit economic growth, demanding a lot of commodities to support it, and Indonesia was more than able to supply,&#8221; Leow said. 

&#8220;The situation for the next three to five years will be very different for China, and very different for Indonesia.&#8221;

Besides hurting Indonesia&#8217;s economic growth from the export side, a deceleration in the Chinese economy would also hurt the archipelago from investment channel, which is Indonesia&#8217;s second-biggest growth driver after household consumption.

A gloomy economic outlook in China would prompt local, commodity-reliant companies in Indonesia to hold back from increasing their investments, Leow said. 

&#8220;I don&#8217;t think there will be huge demand for investments in commodity-related sectors because the prices of commodities are likely to remain low as China is moderating.&#8221;

In its report released earlier this month, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) also warned that slower economic growth in China was &#8220;weighing on the outlook for developing Asia&#8221;.

&#8220;The drop in trade and scaling back of investments are part of a more balanced growth path for the People&#8217;s Republic of China, and the knock-on effect of its slower pace is definitely a concern for the region,&#8221; ADB chief economist Changyong Rhee said in a statement.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/27/china-slowdown-implications-ri-spook-policymakers.html


----------



## Nike

*Infrastructure &#8216;ready&#8217; 
ahead of massive annual 
exodus*

Nurfika Osman and Slamet Susanto, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta/Yogyakarta | Headlines | Sat, July 27 2013, 11:16 AM

Infrastructure and transportation are &#8220;ready&#8221; to accommodate the surge of people willing to travel ahead of and return after Idul Fitri, the government says.

Public Works Minister Djoko Kirmanto says the country&#8217;s busiest national road network, Java&#8217;s northern coastal highway (Pantura), is in good shape and major problems such as holes and uneven roads between Merak, Banten and Surabaya, East Java, have been repaired.

&#8220;We started the repair work on Pantura since early 2013 [...] the work is also aimed at maintaining its shape because average daily traffic in Pantura is high and it keeps increasing every year,&#8221; he said on Friday.

He added that the ministry had spent 40 percent of the Rp 1.28 trillion (US$124.16 million) allocated this year on the repair work, which was carried out every year ahead of the Idul Fitri holiday.

Djoko also said that 229 out of 1,316 kilometers (km) of the road had been constructed with rigid surfacing instead of asphalt and another 106 km with high quality asphalt to better handle traffic.

The ministry has predicted that the average daily traffic would increase by 6 percent to 46,640 vehicles during the exodus.

Around 70 percent of 11.5 million vehicles traveling in this year&#8217;s Idul Fitri holiday would pass through the highway, according to data from the Transportation Ministry.

In addition, Djoko said three overpass projects worth Rp 309 billion along the highway had been finished. The projects are located in Kali Banteng in Semarang, Central Java; Jombor in Yogyakarta; and Peterongan in Jombang, East Java.

The Pantura repair works seemed to be very repetitive so the Supreme Audit Agency (BPK) is carrying out an investigation.

&#8220;We&#8217;re collecting data and making the mapping. It will be completed soon,&#8221; BPK chairman Hadi Poernomo earlier said, adding the focus of the investigation was on why the road needed repairs every year and vehicle tonnage regulations, among other things.

The Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) is also verifying reports by the public about alleged corruption in the Pantura roadwork projects.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve just received reports and we&#8217;re verifying them,&#8221; KPK chairman Abraham Samad earlier said. 

Meanwhile, Transportation Ministry spokesman Bambang S. Ervan said the Rp 9.8 trillion Trans-Java double-track railway project would be ready by the end of this year &#8220;so that the burden of the dense highway will decrease in next year&#8217;s Idul Fitri holiday&#8221;.

Separately, state railway operator PT KAI&#8217;s Operational Region (Daop) VI Yogyakarta would operate six additional trains to anticipate the growing number of passengers that could reach 157,000 &#8212; a 7 percent increase from last year &#8212; during the annual exodus, said Daop VI&#8217;s spokesperson Sumarsono.

Riau Transportation Agency head Surya Maulana said 19 ships and 80 flights had been prepared to handle travelers this year.

The ships will help transport people who want to travel between the Sumatran province and the islands in the Malacca Straits while the flights will connect them to destinations across Sumatra and Java.

Budget allocation for repair work on Java&#8217;s northern highway

Year Total budget

2010 Rp 1.47 trillion
2011 Rp 1.22 trillion
2012 Rp 1.03 trillion
2013 Rp 1.02 trillion

Rizal Harahap contributed to this story.

Infrastructure

*Cikarang Dry Port ghost 
town despite crowded Tanjung 
Priok Port*

The Jakarta Post, Cikarang, West Java | Headlines | Thu, July 11 2013, 9:53 AM


With increasing inefficiency at Tanjung Priok, the country&#8217;s main port, Cikarang Dry Port in West Java remains under utilized by both exporters and importers.

The privately controlled dry port recorded 9,869 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs) of volume realization during the first half this year, well below its total capacity of 400,000 TEUs.

Containers can access the dry port by road, which is located around 65 kilometers from Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta. The port has an integrated port service system, including customs, clearances and quarantine, according to Cikarang Dry Port managing director Benny Woenardi.

&#8220;A [recent] survey from the World Bank stated that total costs for imported goods [using the dry port] were 50 percent lower than [those using the Tanjung Priok Port],&#8221; he told journalists invited to the site, adding that the time needed to process goods at the dry port also was 50 percent faster than at Tanjung Priok.

The 200-hectare dry port &#8212; operated by PT Cikarang Inland Port, a subsidiary of publicly listed PT Jababeka &#8212; is near several industrial areas like Bekasi and Karawang. Jababeka also owns an industrial area of around 2,500 factories in Cikarang.

According to Benny, Cikarang Dry Port is targeting a utilization level of 30,000 TEUs for 2013 and expects to get a total of 100 customers by the end of this year, from 19 customers last year. 

&#8220;We already have 70 customers,&#8221; said Benny, adding some of the new customers were from the automotive, electronics and fast moving consumer goods sectors.

Among those using the dry port&#8217;s services are consumer goods producer Unilever, food producer Kraft, motorcycle maker Yamaha and milk producer Ultrajaya.

Benny said Jababeka also cooperated with state logistics firm PT Kereta Api Logistik to get goods delivered from Cikarang to Surabaya, East Java.

The dry port operator also cooperates with Iron Bird for transportation of goods from the dry port to 
Tanjung Priok and from the dry port to factories. 

Businesspeople have been blaming Pelindo II, state operator of Tanjung Priok Port, and the government for &#8220;lengthy&#8221; dwelling time and &#8220;high&#8221; yard occupancy ratio &#8212; both are port efficiency measurements &#8212; at the port.

The dwelling time at Tanjung Priok Port has continued to increase &#8212; for example from six-and-a-half days last year to eight days this year &#8212; in line with its economy that has annually expanded to more than 6 percent since 2010 despite President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono&#8217;s order to stakeholders to reduce the dwelling time at the port to three days.

The dwelling time begins from the time a carrier moors at a port to the time its cargo is unloaded and the cargo leaves the port, or vice versa.

The Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry said Tanjung Priok Port&#8217;s yard occupancy ratio (YOR) had shot up to over 100 percent. The lower the YOR, the less space containers take up at port, thus, the faster the containers move.

Kadin Jakarta deputy head Sjafrizal BK earlier said businessmen could lose up to Rp 4.8 billion (US$480,000) per day due to the inefficiency at the port. 

Indonesia&#8217;s logistics performance is one of the poorest among Southeast Asian countries, ranked 59th out of 155 developing and high-income economies included in the World Bank&#8217;s 2012 logistics performance index, far behind the Philippines and Vietnam.

According to the Indonesia Logistics and Forwarder Association (ILFA), Indonesia sits at the bottom with an average of 8.7 days dwelling time, compared to Thailand with five days and Singapore with 1.2 days.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/11/cikarang-dry-port-ghost-town-despite-crowded-tanjung-priok-port.html

Just built the rail transport to make a connection between those two ports, and make a better regulation and please catch those ******* rats who made money in this messy situations


----------



## Nike

*Pelindo III to build gas-fired 
power plant*

Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 11:32 AM

State-run port operator PT Pelindo III will team up with state engineering company PT Rekayasa Industri (Rekind) to build a gas-powered electricity plant to support the operation of the Teluk Lamong Multipurpose Terminal near Surabaya, East Java, once it is operational. 

Pelindo III president director Djarwo Surjanto said that the power plant, which would have a capacity of 2 by 25 megawatts (MW), would be built with an investment of about Rp 1 trillion (US$99 million).

He said the power plant would be vital to the operation of the US$336 million terminal, which would need a large amount of electricity.

&#8220;Teluk Lamong is going to be the first semi-automatic port terminal in Indonesia, since much of its supporting equipment will be fueled by electricity. The plant will help smooth the operation of the terminal,&#8221; Djarwo said.

Equipment that will require electric power include automated container transporters and automated stacking cranes. A gas-fired power plant was chosen because the firm wanted to reduce the usage of fossil fuel, creating an eco-friendly terminal, he said. 

At full capacity, the multipurpose terminal alone will need 120 megawatts of energy. &#8220;We will need 120 megawatts of energy by 2020, but in the first phase of [Teluk Lamong] operation, we will need around 16 megawatts. So, this plant is a long-term solution,&#8221; he said, adding that state electricity company PT PLN would be the main source of energy for the terminal. 

Teluk Lamong is being developed to help support the nearby Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya, East Java, which has been running at overcapacity.

According to recent Pelindo III data, the port is overcrowded, forcing ships to wait for up to three days, which increases cargo costs.

The port has a capacity to accommodate only 3.57 million tons of general cargo annually, while traffic reached some 7 million tons throughout 2012.

In the first phase, the terminal will comprise a 500-square-meter international yard, 450-square-
meter domestic yard, a 10-hectare dry bulk yard and a 15.86-hectare container storage yard to help ease congestion at Tanjung Perak.

According to spokesman Edi Priyanto, the construction of almost all yards will be completed by November. &#8220;We just need to prepare the office building and its facilities. We plan to commence operation of the terminal between April and May next year,&#8221; he said. He said that the company had also prepared another 250 hectares for future expansion because container traffic was projected to continue increasing in East Java, the main gate for trade to the eastern parts of Indonesia.

Pelindo III to build gas-fired power plant | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Farmers demand better infrastructure 
after fuel hike*

Nana Rukmana, The Jakarta Post, Cirebon | Archipelago | Thu, July 04 2013, 7:35 AM

Farmers in Cirebon regency, West Java, have demanded that the central government develop and renovate agricultural infrastructure following the fuel-price hike, as it had previously promised.

&#8220;The development and renovation of agricultural infrastructure is part of the government&#8217;s promise to offset the rise in fuel prices,&#8221; chairman of the Cirebon branch of the Andalan Farmers and Fishermen&#8217;s Group (KTNA), Sa&#8217;adi, said.

&#8220;It is imperative the government does this immediately because a large part of the agricultural infrastructure in Cirebon is not functioning due to damage and old age.&#8221; 

He added that the damaged facilities included irrigation networks and water retention sites, such as reservoirs.

&#8220;Farmers also expect other forms of compensation following the subsidized-fuel increase, such as a supply of fertilizers at affordable prices. Farmers need this more than the BLSM [temporary direct cash assistance] payments,&#8221; he said.

The Cirebon regency administration also agreed that the development and improvement of agricultural infrastructure was important.

Cirebon Livestock and Agriculture Agency head, Ali Effendi, said a large number of infrastructural facilities was not functioning optimally due to damage.

&#8220;About 60 percent of the 60-kilometer irrigation network in Cirebon is severely damaged, while the rest is not functioning at its best due to old age, so it is very hard to increase productivity,&#8221; he said.

Ali added that at least 20,000 hectares of rice fields in the north of the regency were prone to drought during the dry season. He was upbeat, however, that water shortages would be remedied when the Jatigede Dam in Sumedang regency began operating in 2014. 

The dam, whose construction was started in 2008, will hold back water from the Cimanuk River. It is estimated the collected water will be able to irrigate 90,000 hectares of rice fields in northern areas of Cirebon and Indramayu regencies.

In Cirebon regency, drought-prone farmland covers 11 districts, namely Kapetakan; Suranenggala; Gunung Jati; Arjawinangun; Susukan; Gegesik; Pabedilan; Panguragan; Ciwaringin; Mundu, and Kecamatan Gebang.

Overcoming drought, added Ali, would further strengthen Cirebon regency as one of West Java&#8217;s prime rice producers. The regency has 50,000 hectares of paddies that produce 570,000 tons of unhusked rice or 350,000 tons of rice.

Tasiman, a farmer in Mundu, said every dry season he had to rent a pump to draw water, costing between Rp 20,000 (US$2) and Rp 30,000 per hour, so his 1-hectare rice field could be irrigated.

&#8220;We have to rent a pump for at least six hours a day to water the rice field to prevent harvest failure. For farmers, renting a pump adds to their financial burden, with cultivation costs of between Rp 4 million and 
Rp 5 million per hectare,&#8221; he said.

Farmers demand better infrastructure after fuel hike | The Jakarta Post

*RI braces for high inflation 
era*

Satria Sambijantoro, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Fri, July 26 2013, 10:30 AM


After years of enjoying a period of high growth and low inflation, Indonesia is entering a high inflation era following the government&#8217;s recent move to raise prices of subsidized fuel.

The central bank has forecast annual inflation in July to breach 8 percent, the highest in four years, a situation that may weigh on economic growth and drive up the government&#8217;s bond yields and debt payments.

&#8220;Bank Indonesia conducts a price level survey in 20 cities every week to monitor inflation; we see that inflation in the third week [this month] may reach 8 percent,&#8221; Governor Agus Martowardojo said Thursday after his meeting with top officials from Trade Ministry, Agriculture Ministry, Finance Ministry and Industry Ministry at BI&#8217;s headquarters in Jakarta.

The last time that Indonesia posted such high level of inflation was in February 2009, when it hit 8.6 percent, according to BI data. The government targeted annual inflation to reach 7.2 percent in the revised 2013 State Budget, while the central bank forecast inflation to stay below 7.8 percent this year. 

Agus estimated that the monthly inflation would rise by 2.77 percent in July, bringing the year on year inflation to more than 8 percent due to the surge in subsidized fuel prices last month.

The consumer price index rose 5.9 percent in June from a year earlier, the fastest pace since May 2011.

Inflation overshot when the government hiked fuel prices in 2005 and 2008, but analysts said that the situation this time might be different, given additional imported inflation pressure from the weak rupiah and high consumption during the Ramadhan fasting month.

The fuel price hike may drive up inflation to as high as 9 percent between July and September this year, the World Bank said in its recent report, titled &#8220;Adjusting to Pressures&#8221;. 

&#8220;The impact is likely to be more significant this time compared to 2008 and 2005,&#8221; Gundy Cahyadi, an economist with OCBC Bank in Singapore, said on Thursday. 

&#8220;The fact that the rupiah has been weak and that last year&#8217;s inflation was excessively low; we are likely to see annual inflation staying around the 8 percent level for a little longer, relative to the past two episodes,&#8221; he explained 

In addition, high inflation would theoretically erode returns in the bond market, driving up yields and triggering capital outflow, which ultimately would exert further pressure on the rupiah. &#8220;We must monitor inflation because it would affect our exchange rate,&#8221; Agus said. 

Having seen steep depreciation over the last few days, the rupiah was relatively stable on Thursday, weakening by only 1 basis point to hit 10,263 per US dollar, according to the Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate (JISDOR). 

The rupiah is now in the process of &#8220;converging until it meets its new equilibrium rate&#8221;, according to the BI governor. 

The rupiah rate of around 10,200 per dollar has lured foreign investors to enter the bond market, Finance Minister Chatib Basri told reporters, citing the recent downward trend in bond yields, which stood at around 7.8 percent at the moment, from 8.3 percent only days ago.

The minister explained that the high inflation in July &#8212; which stemmed from the government&#8217;s moves in hiking fuel prices, coupled with higher consumption during Ramadhan &#8212; would be temporary. 

Price levels would return to &#8220;relatively small&#8221; figures in September, before the country experienced deflation in the following months, Chatib said. &#8220;With lower inflation expectations ahead, the bonds yields will decline,&#8221; he reassured.

The Finance Ministry&#8217;s debt management office raked Rp 5.27 trillion from a sukuk bond auction this week, more than three times its indicative target of Rp 1.5 trillion. The government tolerated high yields, with weighted average yields from the 30 year Islamic debt papers offered during the auction topping 8.55 percent. 

In response to the high inflation, Agus &#8212; who has jacked up both BI rate and overnight deposit facility rate (Fasbi) by 75 basis points since he took office in May &#8212; hinted over implementing more monetary tightening in the future.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/26/ri-braces-high-inflation-era.html

I hope this situations just happen For a while


----------



## Nike

*Analysis: Smarter phones 
and dumber people*

Debnath Guharoy, Roy Morgan | Business | Tue, July 02 2013, 11:25 AM


The quarter ending March was in a way a milestone. The trend-line tracing the growth of mobile phone penetration hit another all time high, 84 percent. That&#8217;s where the percentage number will most likely hover around in the future, even while the total number of users continues to climb in keeping with population growth. This signals a coming of age for the country, the economy, the people. 

A small percentage of the population, 10 percent, has more than one handset. That number isn&#8217;t likely to change much either. The replacement market is getting bigger each year, as prices drop and technologies improve. Now it&#8217;s the &#8220;smartphone&#8221; that&#8217;s all the rage, a &#8220;must-have&#8221; for tens of millions chasing the dream. An amazing 24 percent of adult Indonesians already own a smartphone, another statistic that is expected to cross 33 percent by the end of the year. 

These hand-sized computers are capable of much more than they are being tasked to do, but it is early days. Most of the users are tuning into the Internet, with much of that time spent on Facebook and Twitter. As the weeks and months go by, we can expect more and more people to take to e-commerce and mobile banking, encouraged by the sheer convenience of doing things on-the-go. It is a game-changer. More women are shopping online, more men are getting their news off the web. In so many other ways, we are changing the way we used to behave. The smartphone is making it all so easy.

This smart new instrument will help make people smarter. If we are all doing more, much faster, from anywhere at anytime, that&#8217;s smart. Who can argue with that, do I hear you say? Edward Snowden certainly could. Whichever side of the argument you are on, whether you think he is a villain or a hero, the inescapable truth is simply this: you are being spied on. From the spy&#8217;s perspective, the smarter your phone the dumber you get. I&#8217;m no technology wizard, far from it. But I would urge you to talk with one. Or go online and do some serious reading. Here&#8217;s what I have concluded, as a consequence of the time spent and effort made, thanks to the ongoing Snowden drama.

First, I am going to switch off my computer and my smartphone, before I go to sleep. Not just the browsers, but the instruments as well. Power off. That&#8217;s because I do not want to be &#8220;harvested&#8221;, I do not want my identity to be used or my files spied on. Is that happening? The answer is I don&#8217;t know. Can it happen? The answer to that is a resounding yes. I do not want anyone to go through my drawers. I do not want my privacy to be invaded. Not by anyone. Not the bad guys or the good guys. What is increasingly troubling is that I&#8217;m no longer able to tell who&#8217;s who. 

Just days before the American president was scheduled to accuse his visiting Chinese counterpart of cyber-attacks, Snowden let the world know the truth. By revealing some of the evidence, not all that he has in his posession, a young man has ignited an important debate right around the world. Whether he was right or wrong, only a court should decide. Except for the fact that he is a &#8220;whistle-blower&#8221;, not an enemy combatant. 

Have you wondered why the authorities, supported by the media, are so focused on debating the pros and cons of an individual&#8217;s actions, without aiming the halogen lamps at the National Security Agency of the United States? Why are we so eager to know why he did what he did but show little interest in asking the champions of democracy, human rights and all the other good stuff, to explain their violations of privacy right around the globe? As one European parliamentarian put it, &#8220;you do not spy on your friends&#8221;.

I am not an American. If I were, I&#8217;d be very angry, disappointed and worried, all at the same time. I understand the need for the state to keep its people safe. I respect the law and the people who are elected to make them. If the world we live in requires our security agencies to inspect our rubbish bins every night, then the necessary laws needs to be enacted, protocols and procedures put in place, and only then enforced. If I cannot accept the law of the land, then the two choices before me are plain. Protest, till the law is suitably amended to the satisfaction of all concerned. The abuse of an ancient law that was written well before the internet had even been imagined is an abuse of power, by my reckoning. The second option is to leave the country and make life difficult for the authorities bending the rules at home. 

Fortunately, I don&#8217;t have to do either. Not yet, anyhow. That does not mean I, or you, have nothing to fear. The debate on basic rights, freedoms and responsibilities will intensify in the months and years ahead. It is a discussion we need to engage in, for the sake of humanity. We must remember that the internet has no geography, no borders, and very few rules. 

We should think again about the fact that Google, Facebook, Twitter and Yahoo are all American corporations. If the CIA went to the trouble to ask for a US court order to search your account, these corporations would be obliged to open their vaults. I cannot imagine any US court writing search warrants for Indonesia&#8217;s BIN or Australia&#8217;s ASIO for that matter.

No one, no body, no country is above the law. If the law required does not exist, it is now time for the debate, to write the law that&#8217;s appropriate at least for today if not tomorrow. What will vex most lawmakers is the need for international law to govern what is a borderless world, the Internet. The Americans are not exactly famous for their support of the International Criminal Court, the Kyoto Protocol or other such global initiatives. And so, we will continue to live in a new Wild West, for some time to come. For your own sake, and the health of your business, be careful of the companies you keep. Do you really have to tweet? Though I have nothing to hide, I would rather be faceless now than be on Facebook. 

The writer can be contacted at debnath.guharoy@roymorgan.com

Analysis: Smarter phones and dumber people | The Jakarta Post

*US-ASEAN businessmen lobby 
Indonesia on TPP*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, June 25 2013, 11:35 AM





_Business ties: President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (right) welcomes US-ASEAN Business Council chairman Evan Greenberg to the presidential office in Jakarta on Monday. Greenberg came with delegates from the American Chamber of Commerce. JP/Jerry Adiguna_
US businessmen grouped under the United States-ASEAN Business Council are seeking ways to access the Southeast Asian market, which has a population 620 million, through a Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP).

Feeling a great need to capitalize on the regional market that has a gross domestic product totaling US$2.2 trillion, the council released a policy paper last Wednesday to provide a number of policy recommendations, including calls for the completion of TPP negotiations by late this year, and for US and ASEAN governments and business sectors to develop two-way trade and investment.

During their three-day visit to Jakarta, council members and executives met with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in a likely attempt to lobby the Indonesian government to join the TPP.

The Indonesian government, which previously showed little interest in the US-led TPP, said in April that it would likely join TPP negotiations, if negotiations on the regional comprehensive economic partnership (RCEP) between ASEAN members and Australia, China, India, Japan, South Korea, New Zealand as well as Indonesia&#8217;s talks on a comprehensive partnership agreement with South Korea went well.

&#8220;With the growing middle-class and a more robust public sector in ASEAN, the US needs to focus on actions that can tackle the challenges of market competition in ASEAN,&#8221; said council chairman Evan Greenberg at a press meeting in Jakarta on Monday.

&#8220;We also support the idea of a US-ASEAN free trade agreement. Although it will take time, we think that is an aspiration our government and other governments in ASEAN should work on.&#8221;

Yudhoyono said separately as quoted by Antara news agency that the council&#8217;s visit was expected to help &#8220;further strengthen and expand our cooperation and partnership&#8221;.

Greenberg was accompanied by senior advisor to the US-ASEAN Business Council Ambassador John Negroponte and US-ASEAN Business Council President Alexander C. Feldman. The council will complete its visit on Tuesday and depart for Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

According to Malaysia&#8217;s International Trade and Industry Ministry&#8217;s website, although Malaysia has free trade agreements (FTAs) with most TPP members, it is considered a positive step toward deeper integration within the Asia-Pacific region.

The TPP accounts for a third of Malaysia&#8217;s global trade. 

The paper states that completing TPP negotiations provides a strong basis for a subsequent US-ASEAN FTA, as it would pave the way for &#8220;all ASEAN countries to join the TPP, an eventual APEC-wide free trade region, or alternatively, a US-ASEAN FTA&#8221;.

ASEAN members are the market for $75 billion and $25 billion in American goods and services exports, respectively, as well as nearly $170 billion in US foreign direct investment.

The paper, however, also highlighted challenges that could &#8220;deter investment&#8221;, like enforcement of localization of data, intellectual property and manufacturing.

Greenberg also said challenges related to investment in ASEAN varied from one country to another, with different cultural and historical backgrounds as well as economic development. &#8220;Each country, depending on the economic sector, will either be more open or more closed to foreign investment and foreign business, and it really varies quite a bit. Ownership rules vary, local content rules vary and the legal environment varies,&#8221; Greenberg. (asw)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/06/25/us-asean-businessmen-lobby-indonesia-tpp.html

Those Jews finally found Indonesia and Asean is important for their macroeconomics business future


----------



## Nike

*Foreign investors reflect 
a stable economy: Minister *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 8:43 PM

Finance Minister Chatib Basri said the growing presence of foreign investors in Indonesia indicates that the condition of the economy is relatively stable.

&#8220;Foreign investors have started to come to the country again. I&#8217;ve seen the symptoms. Pak Governor [Bank Indonesia] said exporters had also begun to supply their dollars. The foreign currency markets have also started to sell their dollars. This shows we are more stable now,&#8221; said Chatib after a coordination meeting at Bank Indonesia (BI) in Jakarta on Thursday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

Chatib said the stabilizing of the economy could be seen in the decline of yield from 8.3 percent to 7.8 percent.

The minister also said national economic growth, which was within a range of 6 percent, would remain the highest in Asia after China whose economy grew 7.7 percent.

Chatib said the stock index, which stood at 9.8 percent, remained in the positive area unlike Singapore and Thailand.

He said that he was optimistic that inflation, due to volatile food prices, would decrease in September. &#8220;In September, inflation will be relatively low. After that, we even hope that there will be a deflation,&#8221; said Chatib. (ebf)

Foreign investors reflect a stable economy: Minister | The Jakarta Post

We are doing better in economic sector than several ASEAN countries right now

*Kalla Group signs MOU with 
PLN*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 4:54 PM

A business group belonging to former vice president Jusuf Kalla, PT Kerinci Merangin Hidro, has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with state-owned State Electricity Company (PLN) for the purchase of electricity from the Merangin hydropower plant (PLTA) in Jambi.

The power plant is designed to have a capacity of 350 MegaWatts (MW) and is located in the Kerinci regency in Jambi. The power source will come from the nearby Kerinci Lake and will operated by PT Kerinci Merangin Hidro.

The project was initially planned to commence in 2010.

PLN president director Nur Pamudji said that his company had utilized a new approach to guarantee electricity supplies provided by private parties by inviting banks get involved from the initial phase of negotiations.

&#8220;With this new approach, private electricity projects are expected to achieve the financial close phase sooner,&#8221; Nur Pamudji said as quoted by Kontan.co.id.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/25/kalla-group-signs-mou-with-pln.html

*Fitch revises IMT's outlook 
to positive*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 4:50 PM

Ratings agency Fitch Ratings has revised Indonesia-based PT Ivo Mas Tunggal's (IMT) outlook to positive from stable, while its national long-term rating has been affirmed at &#8220;AA (idn)&#8221;.

&#8220;The outlook revision reflects the improved access of majority shareholder Golden Agri Resources (GAR) to debt and capital markets, following successful issuance in 2012 by GAR and subsidiaries of close to US$1 billion of debt,&#8221; Fitch said in an official release.

&#8220;This suggests that bond investors are no longer averse to the group due to its history of debt restructuring, which had in the past constrained its ability to raise borrowings. Fitch views GAR's improved funding access as a direct benefit to its subsidiaries, including IMT, as they mostly rely on intercompany loans for expansion plans.&#8221;

According to Fitch, the ratings continue to reflect IMT's strong strategic and operational linkages with GAR.

&#8220;IMT contributes about 25 percent of the group's annual crude palm oil (CPO) production and planted area. IMT also channels export sales through the group's trading arm, Golden Agri International while GAR extends intercompany loans and seconds key executives to IMT,&#8221; Fitch said.

IMT has completed the acquisition of three new plantations in Kalimantan, adding 23,460 hectares to its existing plantation portfolio. Given its average plantation age of about 4 to 5 years, management expects these new plantations to start contributing materially in the next 24 months, and to improve the overall plantation age to 15.9 years from 17.4 years previously.

&#8220;This acquisition will also provide IMT with medium-term growth stability, especially in light of increasingly limited acquisition opportunities,&#8221; Fitch said.

IMT will start commercial operation of its refinery in 2015, with about a 900,000 ton/year production capacity. Management estimates that up to 70 percent of internally-produced CPO will be further processed into refined products, which will significantly alter the company's product mix from mostly upstream palm oil products such as CPO and palm kernel oil.

&#8220;Fitch views this change as positive as it will enhance the group's operational integration and result in reduced costs due to lower export taxes on refined products,&#8221; Fitch said.

The ratings are constrained by the inherent cyclicality of CPO as a commodity, according to Fitch.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/25/fitch-revises-imts-outlook-positive.html


----------



## Nike

*Puradelta hopes to raise 
over Rp 2t from IPO*

Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 12:29 PM

Property developer PT Puradelta Lestari, which is known for its industrial township Kota Deltamas, aims to raise Rp 2.7 trillion (US$270 million) through its initial public offering (IPO) to finance its development.

Puradelta announced on Wednesday that it would offload 10.84 billion new shares, which will be equal to 20 percent of its enlarged capital, in the IPO. 

The share price has been set between Rp 205 to Rp 255, with the possibility of returning up to Rp 2.7 trillion.

Puradelta has appointed PT Macquarie Capital Securities Indonesia and PT Sinarmas Sekuritas as underwriters for the offering. 

The company will start offering on Aug. 16 and plans to list its shares on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Aug. 26.

Puradelta will use 60 percent of the funds raised from the offering to finance the development of infrastructure and other supporting facilities for Kota Deltamas. Twenty percent from the IPO will be used as working capital and the remaining 20 percent will finance land acquisition near Kota Deltamas in Bekasi, West Java.

Puradelta currently has 2,989 hectares (ha) land in total, of which 1,406 ha are allocated to industrial estate, 826 ha for residential and 757 ha for commercial development.

Puradelta director Hermawan Wijaya said the company expected to acquire around 200 ha near its existing land bank in the next two years.

&#8220;We will use the funds from IPO and will look for funding from other sources if necessary,&#8221; Hermawan said.

Puradelta is targeting to sell a combined 100 ha of industrial estate, residential and commercial land this year. According to Hermawan, the company sold around 50 ha in the first half of the year.

One of Puradelta&#8217;s clients was Japanese retailer AEON Group, which bought 20 ha to build a shopping mall.

Among Puradelta&#8217;s tenants on Kota Deltamas, are muffler manufacturer Futaba Industrial Co. Ltd., window regulator manufacturer Shiroki Corporation, plastic component manufacturer Daiho, Suzuki and Astra Otoparts.

Prior to the offering, Puradelta was 45.97 percent owned by AFP International Capital Pte. Ltd., 2.74 percent owned by Jermina Ltd., and 1.29 percent owned by PT Sumber Arusmulia. 

The three companies are currently under conglomerate Sinarmas Land.

Puradelta hopes to raise over Rp 2t from IPO | The Jakarta Post

Never heard Puradelta before

*Analysis: Banks: Flight 
to safety*

Teguh Hartanto, Bahana Securities | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 12:15 PM

The expected spike in inflation &#8212; due to the subsidized fuel price hike &#8212; has caused changes in banks&#8217; business strategies, shifting attention away from growth to liquidity and quality. 

Bank Indonesia (BI) rate increases &#8212; by 75 basis points (bps) to reach 6.50 percent since February 2012 &#8212; has meant banks have reviewed their pricing accordingly. 

Consequently, this has triggered a new equilibrium: With banks balancing between loan growth and quality, suggesting lower risk tolerance. Based on our regression model, these changes in macro-economic indicators (i.e. interest rates, GDP growth and foreign exchange volatility), yield to lower loan growth expectation of around 19-20 percent compared to 22-23 percent previously. 

Additionally, new loan underwritings will be apportioned toward selective debtors and specific market segments. In mortgage, for example, the potential bubble in the property market has discouraged banks from aggressive lending. On the regulation front, the central bank, sharing the same perspective on this potential risk in property, plans to alter the regulations regarding Loan-to-Value for mortgages, helping to prevent the ballooning of non-performing loans going forward.

Apart from loan growth outlook, recent interest rate hikes have also resulted in higher bond yields. This drop in bond values translates to potential losses on the value of marketable securities within banks&#8217; earnings assets portfolio, as bonds that fall under trading and available-for-sale categories must be recorded after taking into account value differentials against their profitability and equity. Note that 10-year government bond yields have increased 270 bps since end 2012 to reach 7.8 percent, bringing down bond pricing by around 18 percent. 

Hence, banks&#8217; future profitability will depend on the ability of banks to depend on several issues: 1) liquidity management as banks&#8217; industry average Loan-to-Deposit Ratio reaches 87 percent, 2) ability to pass on incremental funding costs to debtors without affecting loan quality and 3) careful expansion plans ahead to keep operating cost at bay. 

Although the industry&#8217;s gross non performing loans (NPL) indicated a historical low level of around 1.9 percent (excluding channeling), loans that fall under the special mentioned category are on an uptrend. 

On a more positive note, the overall outlook for Indonesia&#8217;s banking sector remains promising, supporting GDP growth at 6-7 percent. At this stage of the cycle, the sector has in fact turned out to be more prudent and responsive, providing positive sentiment compared to historical performance. 

However, slowdown in banks&#8217; earnings appears inevitable, growing at an average of 12-13 percent versus our earlier estimates of 17-18 percent. That said, we believe that the industry will continue to move in line with market performance (year-to-date: 2.1 percent market outperformance). 

Among the listed banks on the Indonesian Stock Exchange, we prefer investors to remain invested in the safety of banks with a strong deposit franchise and sound-quality assets, providing a shield against downturn in macro-economic outlook.












The writer is associate director/deputy head of research at PT Bahana Securities

*Toyota to spend Rp 2.3 
trillion on new engine 
plant*


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 11:38 AM

Toyota Motor Company (TMC), the world&#8217;s top selling automotive manufacturer, announced on Wednesday that it would spend another Rp 2.3 trillion (US$230 million) on constructing a new engine plant in Karawang, West Java.

The new plant will be built by the company&#8217;s subsidiary PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia (TMMIN) on a 150-hectare plot located near the company&#8217;s existing plant in Karawang. The plant will have a production capacity of 216,000 units a year, the company said in a statement.

The new plant will produce engines for cars other than the Innovative International Multi-purpose Vehicle (IMV) series including Hilux, Kijang Innova and Fortuner, which are already produced in Toyota&#8217;s plants in Sunter, Jakarta and Karawang. Operations are slated for the first semester of 2016. About 50 percent of the total production will be exported.

At present, Toyota produces 195,000 car engines a year for IMV series at the company&#8217;s plant in Sunter, North Jakarta. 

Indonesia is the second largest production base for Toyota, after Thailand, which is still Southeast Asia&#8217;s biggest automobile market, with an annual production capacity of over 600,000 vehicles.

In its plans to develop Indonesia as an export base, in March this year Toyota started the operations of its Rp 3.3 trillion auto plant in Karawang, which has a production capacity of 70,000 units per year, boosting overall car capacity production to 180,000 units.

Toyota aims to reach an output of 250,000 units per year by 2014. In its initial phase the plant will make Toyota&#8217;s Etios Valco, and plans to increase production capacity to 120,000 units per year in 2014.

Toyota currently exports vehicles, engines and other components from Indonesia to countries in Asia, the Middle East and South America.

The industry&#8217;s sales expectation this year is lower than last year partly due to new government policies, including the increase in the lending rate and the rise in the minimum down-payment for car purchases.

Auto sales in Indonesia, Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy, reached 1.12 million units last year, up 24.83 percent from 2011, higher growth than other Asian countries, including China, India and Thailand.

Between January-June, car sales expanded by 12.46 percent to 601,952, slightly exceeding previous market expectations, an industry report by the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo) said.

The sales target this year is expected to rise 10 percent to 1.2 million units while the increase in 2012 was 24.8 percent.

Gaikindo deputy chairman Johnny Darmawan said recently that sales might slow down in the second half of the year due to the fuel price hike and higher lending rates following Bank Indonesia&#8217;s move to increase its benchmark rates.

These factors, he said, will affect consumer purchasing power and possibly hurt sales, adding that sales might only reach 500,000 units, bringing whole-year sales to around 1.1 million units.

Honda, Toyota&#8217;s closest competitor, has a new Honda car factory in Mitrakarawang Industrial Estate, Karawang, in the pipeline. The plant is scheduled to operate in the first quarter of 2014, with a capacity of 120,000 units per year.

Honda Prospect Motor, a joint venture between Japan&#8217;s Honda Motor Co and Indonesia&#8217;s Prospect Motor, invested Rp 3.1 trillion in the construction of a new auto plant in Indonesia, tripling its current production capacity. (asw)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/25/toyota-spend-rp-23-trillion-new-engine-plant.html


----------



## Nike

*Toyota plans Rp 13t investment 
in RI*

Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, November 12 2012, 10:09 AM

Japan&#8217;s top automaker Toyota Motor Corporation (TMC) has re-affirmed its commitment to Indonesia, saying it will invest up to Rp 13 trillion (US$1.35 billion) in the next five years for a number of expansion activities in Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest automobile market. 

The largest amount of the investment will be used to more than double its production capacity and build a new engine factory to meet the fast-surging vehicle demand in the country of 240 million inhabitants. The sizeable investment will be spent to enhance the capacity of its first Karawang plant in West Java, to 130,000 units per year beginning September next year, from the present 110,000. 

Toyota will also upgrade the capacity of its second Karawang plant, which is currently under construction, to 120,000 units by early 2014 from 70,000 units upon initial operations by March next year. 

The two plants, to be operated by Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia (TMMIN), its joint venture with Indonesia&#8217;s Astra International, will have a combined production capacity of 250,000 units by early 2014, the firm said in a statement. It means Toyota will double the capacity from the current 110,000 to 250,000 by 2014.

In line with the higher capacity, it will also increase its employment to around 41,000 workers in 2015 from roughly 32,000 workers at present, it said. 

TMC president Akio Toyoda said on Saturday that this additional investment reaffirmed the group&#8217;s commitment to Indonesia&#8217;s prospective automotive industry.

&#8220;We&#8217;re glad to see the response from the Indonesian people and the government toward the achievement of Toyota in the past 40 years,&#8221; he said during a press conference in Jakarta. 

Earlier in the day, Toyoda, who came along with executives of TMC and its related companies, met President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, who requested the firm&#8217;s support for the government&#8217;s move to develop low-cost and eco-friendly vehicles. 

The multi-year investment of Rp 13 trillion planned by Toyota will also cover, among others, the expansion of Toyota Auto Body Corporation Ltd, which aims to create new models of vehicles for the Indonesian market, and Denso Corporation, which will build its third factory in Bekasi, West Java, to make high-technology components such as engine control units for local sales as well as exports, according to the firm&#8217;s statement. 

Johnny Darmawan, TMMIN vice president and president director of Toyota Astra Motor (TAM), which tackles distribution and after-sale service for TMMIN cars, said that Toyota was currently finalizing the purchase of land totaling 150 hectares in Karawang, where a new engine factory was planned. 

Apart from the Rp 13 trillion investment that had been approved, Toyota would likely pour another Rp 13 trillion to anticipate the fast-expanding automarket in Indonesia until 2020, Johnny said, but declined to elaborate details. 

&#8220;The planned investment of Rp 13 trillion, and the Rp 13 trillion that will be soon realized, will be equal to Toyota&#8217;s overall investment for 40 years,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post over the phone.

Toyota plans Rp 13t investment in RI | The Jakarta Post

*Bosch to invest more than 
10 million euro in Indonesia *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, June 27 2013, 5:06 PM

Bosch, a global supplier of technology and services, has announced its plan to invest more than 10 million euro to establish its first manufacturing facility in Indonesia.

Scheduled to commence production by 2014, the facility located in the greater Jakarta area will initially manufacture automotive products mainly for Japanese automotive manufacturers located in
Indonesia.

The firm plans to employ over 120 staff in the next three years.

&#8220;The planned production facility will be a much-anticipated milestone for our operations in Indonesia, and for the expansion of our footprint in Southeast Asia,&#8221; president of Bosch in Southeast Asia Martin Hayes
said in a press release on Thursday.

&#8220;Southeast Asia is the fastest-growing region for Bosch, and expanding our manufacturing capabilities in this region underscores the growth potential that we see in this part of the world.&#8221;

Bosch estimates that by 2016, the total production volume by Japanese carmakers in emerging economies will surpass production volume in developed countries, with the highest growth occurring in Southeast Asia.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/06/27/bosch-invest-more-10-million-euro-indonesia.html

*Astratel eyes power plants, 
new plantations*

Raras Cahyafitri and Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, July 25 2013, 11:36 AM

Conglomerate PT Astra International (ASII) subsidiaries, PT Astratel Nusantara and Jakarta listed PT Astra Agro Lestari (AALI), are preparing to expand their businesses by bidding for new projects and assessing acquisition possibilities.

At the moment, Astratel was expecting to complete agreements on joint ventures with European companies to bid for power plant projects, Astra International chief group treasury and investor relations officer Iwan Hadiantoro said on Wednesday.

&#8220;We are looking at a hydropower plant project in Sulawesi and a coal-fired power plant project in Kalimantan. Each of the power plants will have a capacity of 150 megawatts,&#8221; Iwan said.

&#8220;The hydropower plant project will cost roughly US$250 million while the coal-fired power plant will need around $200 million,&#8221; he added.

As a 100 percent owned subsidiary, Astratel is currently Astra&#8217;s arm on infrastructure and its related business. Earlier in January, Astratel along with fellow subsidiary PT Intertel Nusaperdana acquired a 100 percent stake in PT Pelabuhan Penajam Banua Taka, which runs a port operation business in East Kalimantan. Astratel also operates in toll roads. 

In 2011, Astratel acquired a 95 percent stake in PT Marga Hanurata Intrinsic (MHI), which holds a license to develop a 40.5-kilometer highway connecting Kertosono and Mojokerto in East Java. 

The toll road development requires Rp 3.5 trillion (US$339 million) in total investment.

&#8220;The toll road construction has reached about 70 percent and land clearance about 80 percent. We hope to complete the toll road later this year and have it in operation next year,&#8221; Iwan said.

Meanwhile, Astra&#8217;s subsidiary in the crude palm oil (CPO) business, Astra Agro, has expanded by acquiring a plantation area in the first half of the year, Astra Agro head of investor relations, Rudy Lumardjo, said. 

He, however, declined to reveal the size of the land.

&#8220;When looking for a new land, we prioritize areas close to one of our existing plantations. If it is far [from existing plantations], the size must be big enough for us to see the economic value, which is about 5,000 hectares, so we can build a factory with a processing capacity of 20 tons of fresh palm fruit per hour,&#8221; Rudy said.

Rudy added that the company&#8217;s expansion team was assessing opportunities for acquisitions, including a plantation area owned by PT Bakrie Sumatera Plantations (UNSP).

&#8220;We see all offerings and evaluate them. If the price is a match, we can consider them,&#8221; Rudy said, adding that Astra Agro, which is 79.68 percent owned by Astra International, expects to see a 5 to 10 percent increase in CPO production this year.

Meanwhile, Bakrie Sumatera is in the process of selling the assets of six subsidiaries, which are PT Jambi Agrowijaya, PT Eramitra Agrolestari, PT Trimitra Sumberperkasa, PT Multrada Multi Maju, PT Padang Bolak Jaya and PT Perjapin Prima, according to its financial report. 

The companies signed sales agreements with third parties on Dec. 18, 2012, but have yet to close the deals. Bakrie Sumatra&#8217;s financial report for the first quarter also showed that the subsidiaries had received payment of $29.61 million for the assets.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/25/astratel-eyes-power-plants-new-plantations.html


----------



## Nike

*Govt to seize &#8216;neglected&#8217; 
land from plantations
*
Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, May 10 2013, 1:43 PM

Plantation companies will have to relinquish any land that has not been cultivated within three years of the company obtaining the land-use permits (HGUs) from the government, a senior official at the Agriculture Ministry has said.

The Agriculture Ministry&#8217;s director general for plantations Gamal Nasir said in Jakarta on Wednesday that the government would have the right to seize sites if the plantation companies had not cultivated them within three years of the issuance of the HGU permits.

He said that seizure of the undeveloped land would be part of the revision of the 2007 regulation, which limits the total plantation area a company can own to 100,000 hectares to forestall land monopolies.

The content of the revision had been agreed by the Presidential Work Unit on Monitoring and Controlling of Development (UKP4) and would be signed by the President by the end of this month at the latest, Ministry Suswono said.

Existing companies who already owned more than 100,000 hectares would not be affected by the revision, but Gamal said if they neglected their land they could lose their HGU permits. The HGU permit issued for the commercial use of land is valid for 25 years and is extendable for up to 25 years. 

Gamal said the government would evaluate the use of the land concessions regularly to ensure that the holders did not neglect 
them. &#8220;We will issue a warning to those who are found to be not using their land optimally,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post over the phone on Thursday. &#8220;We will take over the land if they don&#8217;t heed the warning,&#8221; he added.

Gamal said that the government had to take such action given that many companies &#8212; including those that owned more than 100,000 hectares of land &#8212; had yet to optimize planting on their allotted sites.

The regulation will likely affect many plantation companies operating in the palm oil, rubber and cocoa sectors &#8212; of which the country is the world&#8217;s largest, second and third largest supplier respectively.

Data from the Agriculture Ministry and Central Statistics Agency shows that Indonesia has 9.07 million hectares of oil palm plantation, with 59.58 percent or 5.41 million hectares already planted.

The data also shows that the country currently has a total of 3.48 million hectares of rubber plantation and a total of 1.73 million hectares of cocoa plantation. Only 15.06 percent, or 525,600 hectares, of total rubber plantation area and 5 percent, or 92,100 hectares, of total cocoa plantation are planted.

Indonesian Palm Oil Association (GAPKI) executive director Fadhil Hasan explained that the uncultivated areas in the data might be areas that had been planted but yet to yield output, as oil palm trees needed around four years before being ready to harvest.

He, however, said that even if there were unplanted areas, the government had first to confirm why the plots of lands were left vacant before seizing them.

&#8220;There are various reasons why a plantation company might not have fully cultivated its land. It might, for example, still be in the planning stage,&#8221; Fadhil told the Post.

He added that some companies might have left the areas unplanted to conserve forest or they might still be negotiating with residents on the release of the land. The association has recently criticized the regulation warning that it could affect the expansion plans of a number of major oil palm plantation companies. 

Among the palm oil companies with more than 100,000 hectares of plantation are Sinar Mas Group (320,463 hectares), Singapore-based Wilmar International Ltd. (210,000 hectares), PT Astra Agro Lestari (192,372 hectares), PT London Sumatra (245,629 hectares) and Raja Garuda Mas (259,075 hectares).

Govt to seize

Anggi M. Lubis, M for Maria? i think she was my old friend in university if this true

*TOM FORD to open in Singapore, 
Indonesia*

Associated Press, Singapore | Business | Wed, July 24 2013, 11:05 PM

Tom Ford brings his vision of modern luxury to Singapore with the opening of the new TOM FORD store at the Marina Bay Sands in January 2014, followed by a flagship store in Jakarta, Indonesia in 2015. 

Modeled after the brand&#8217;s Madison Avenue flagship store in New York, the Singapore boutique will carry the complete range of men&#8217;s and women&#8217;s ready-to- wear and accessories, eyewear, fragrance, beauty and fine jewellery. 

The Singapore store opening is part of a newly formed partnership with F J Benjamin, Singapore&#8217;s leading lifestyle and fashion company. F J Benjamin will open the Indonesian flagship store in Jakarta&#8217;s luxury mall, Plaza Indonesia, in the second half of 2015. 

&#8220;The Singapore opening is very significant because there is a very sophisticated client who wants the finest accessories and clothing for all aspects of their life, and they want it presented in a modern way that resonates with the new world that is fast emerging in Asia,&#8221; Tom Ford said in an official release. 

The Singapore store will invite clients to experience the complete world of TOM FORD. The elegant and private environment, beautifully outfitted in the signature TOM FORD palette of greys and deep browns with chrome and glass accents, surrounds the visitor in an atmosphere of exclusivity and refined comfort. 

The Marina Bay store will introduce the Private Blend Atelier D&#8217;orient Collection, a new quartet of TOM FORD fragrances inspired by the sublime beauty and exquisite luxury of Asia. This prestigious fragrance offering is Tom Ford&#8217;s newest innovation from his Private Blend Collection of artisanal scents. 

&#8220;This is a major development for the F J Benjamin Group. Tom Ford is one of the most celebrated fashion designers today, and his dedication to aesthetics comes through in all his designs. We look forward to fulfilling the expectations and demands of Tom Ford&#8217;s ardent fans in the region.&#8221; F J Benjamin Group Chief Executive Officer Nash Benjamin said. 

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/24/tom-ford-open-singapore-indonesia.html

I think we need this kind of things rather than Wahhabi style


----------



## Nike

*Consumer confidence in 
Indonesia stable*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 24 2013, 4:20 PM

Indonesian consumers have been, once again, included in a list of countries with a high consumer confidence level.

Obtaining a score of 81 index points, Indonesia is among five countries with the highest consumer confidence level in the Asia Pacific. Other emerging countries included India, China, the Philippines and Myanmar, according to the latest MasterCard IndexTM of Consumer Confidence.

This survey shows that Indonesian consumer confidence is still categorized among the countries with a high consumer confidence level, despite a slight decline from the previous consumer confidence survey.

According to the index, Indonesian consumer confidence has only declined by 6.5 index points, from 87.5.

From a survey conducted in second semester in 2012, Indonesia recorded the biggest jump in consumer confidence in the Asia Pacific region, increasing by 30.1 index points year on year, from 57.4.

According to the survey, economic level, employment prospects, the local stock market, regular income prospects and quality of life are still rated highly optimistic.

Meanwhile, the other three indicators; regular income, local stock market and the quality of life dropped slightly in the first semester.

Regular income declined by 3.5 index points to 92.5 index points, whereas the local stock market declined by 6.7 index points to 74.7 index points and quality of life declined by 9.6 index points to 78.9 index points.

&#8220;Consumer confidence is a good signal for businesses and this also results from stable economic growth, which ranges around six percent every year. After experienced a

significant increase in consumer confidence level in the second half of 2012, Indonesians continue to be optimistic with a high consumer confidence levels for the next six months.&#8221; MasterCard Indonesia Irni Palar said in an official release.

Indonesia&#8217;s latest results from MasterCard Worldwide Index of Consumer Confidence which reached 81 index points is the second highest recorded level for the country since the survey was first conducted.

In the second semester of 2012, consumer confidence in Indonesia has successfully gained the highest score in the last five years with 87.5 index points. Meanwhile, the lowest consumer confidence level was recorded in 2007, when consumer confidence reached 36.7 index points.

Consumer confidence in Indonesia stable | The Jakarta Post

*Indonesian middle class 
most optimistic in the 
world: Nielsen*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 24 2013, 4:05 PM

Nielsen Indonesia on Wednesday said the Indonesian middle class topped the global consumer index in the second quarter of 2013, making them the most optimistic group in the world.

Catherine Eddy, Nielsen Indonesia managing director, said Indonesia topped the Nielsen Global Survey of Consumer Confidence and Spending Intentions index with 124 points &#8212; the country's highest level since 2009 &#8212; followed by the Philippines with 121 points and India with 118 points.

"The average global consumer index is 94 points. In Asia Pacific it is 105 points," she said at her office in Jakarta as quoted by kontan.co.id.

According to Catherine, the index is based on consumer confidence indicators, such as local employment prospects, consumerism and personal finance. In Indonesia the index level was boosted by consumer credence in facing the 2014 presidential election.

"If we take a look at previous data, the index usually went up between six to 12 months before the elections," she said.

Catherine said the research was conducted between May 13 and 31, via an online survey that had 29,000 respondents in 58 countries.

"We select the respondents randomly. There were 500 people surveyed in Indonesia," she said. (fan)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/24/indonesian-middle-class-most-optimistic-world-nielsen.html

*Indonesia becoming core 
Japanese investment destination *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, July 23 2013, 10:18 PM

Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (INDEF) economist Enny Sri Hartati said Tuesday that Indonesia is now becoming an attractive investment destination for Japan.

"It is because they are in stiff competition with China. They have to become more aggressive in finding new investment destination places," she said in Jakarta as quoted by Tempo.co.

According to Enny, to date, Japan is putting more money to Foreign Direct Investment which is benefiting Indonesia, even though, the Japanese economic has weakened.

"That is due to our long-term partnership with Japan," she said.

The government, she added, had to immediately improve its economic policies to unleash investment flow.

"They also need to make sure policies aren't going to change near election times," she said, referring to the 2014 presidential election.

Investment Coordinating Board data indicates that Japan has dominated foreign direct investment so far this year.

They contributed US$2.3 billion (Rp23.23 trillion) or 17.39 percent of the total foreign direct investment of Rp 132.2 trillion in the first six-month of 2013.

Japanese investment is up 16.2 percent from the same period last year. (fan)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/23/indonesia-becoming-core-japanese-investment-destination.html


----------



## Nike

*Govt mulls special banks 
to finance industry*

Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, July 23 2013, 9:41 PM

The government is deliberating establishing a financing institution that channels special credits to local firms in a bid to spur industrial growth in the country.

Industry Ministry secretary-general Ansari Bukhari said on Tuesday in Jakarta that the banks would be necessary to accelerate the growth of domestic industry.

&#8220;This is one of the incentives that the government can provide for the industry. Presently, our industry cannot expand by more than 10 percent due to the absence of such special banks catering to the needs of the industry,&#8221; he said.

The proposal for the banks to finance industry needs has been designated in the industry bill currently under deliberation at the House of Representatives.

Indonesia's industry has begun to recover in past years after a collapse following a financial crisis at the end of the 1990s, going up beyond 6 percent in the first half of this year.

Between 1990 and 1996 before the crisis, the domestic manufacturing industry enjoyed its heyday, expanding by 12 percent each year and contributing one-third of the country's gross domestic product (GDP), partly supported by state-owned Bank Pembangunan Indonesia (Bapindo).

Govt mulls special banks to finance industry | The Jakarta Post

*Imported cattle to have 
onboard inspections*

Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, July 23 2013, 12:00 PM

Part of the additional live cattle the government has pledged to import to meet domestic needs in the second half of 2013 will be shipped today (Tuesday) from Darwin, Australia, an official has said.

The Agriculture Ministry&#8217;s quarantine agency chief Banun Harpini said if things went according to plan, 1,600 heads of live cattle would be transported by sea freight on Tuesday evening.

A team of veterinarians deployed by the agency would inspect the cattle for pre-shipment quarantine. The veterinarians would also accompany the cattle onboard, according to Banun.

&#8220;Other necessary quarantine procedures will be performed onboard the ship. By doing pre-shipment inspections we hope the cattle can go straight to the slaughterhouse and not undergo further quarantine in Indonesia,&#8221; Banun told reporters on Monday.

Such a measure was taken to ensure additional imported cattle could quickly enter the market, she said. &#8220;The next scheduled shipment will be on Aug. 5,&#8221; she said.

The 1,600 heads of live cattle &#8211; with a live weight between 500 to 550 kilograms each &#8212; is part of the additional 25,000 ready-to-slaughter live cattle that the government has pledged to bring in to cope with rising demands and to curb skyrocketing prices.

The government has allocated an 80,000 ton quota for beef import this year, including 267,000 heads of live cattle that must be fattened in feedlots for around three months.

The government, however, has scrapped import quotas for prime cuts and granted the State Logistic Agency (Bulog) a permit to import an additional 3,000 tons of beef to anticipate rising prices, just like in Ramadhan and Idul Fitri last year when rising demands and declining stock saw prices reach around Rp 80,000 a kilogram.

This move is expected to deflate prices at around Rp 75,000 a kilogram.

The price of beef, however, keeps rising during this year&#8217;s Islamic festivities, reaching around Rp 93,000 a kilogram, while several areas in Jakarta see beef marketed at around Rp 120,000 a kilogram.

The government decided last week to remove import quotas for beef and live cattle to stabilize domestic prices and curtail inflation, to bring in 25,000 heads of live cattle to help meet rising needs for the rest of the year, and to grant the Trade Ministry the right to set a beef import quota due to red tape.

Previously, the import was made after a recommendation from the Agriculture Ministry.

Meat Producers and Feedlot Association (Apfindo) executive director Joni Liano said currently only one company had secured a permit to import the additional cattle, with another 10 companies awaiting approval.

Joni said the company granted an import permit was expected to bring in 6,500 heads of live cattle.

He said the biggest obstacle to bringing in the cattle was finding ships to transport the cattle from Australia.

&#8220;According to reports from our members, there are only a few ships to carry the cattle. The ships are scheduled to sail on July 24 and 26,&#8221; he said.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/23/imported-cattle-have-onboard-inspections.html

*Holcim sustains sales on 
APEC construction projects *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, July 23 2013, 11:53 AM

Cement producer PT Holcim Indonesia has been boosted by construction growth in Bali, where the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) conference will be held later this year.

With only one franchise in Bali, the company sold 14,000 tons a month, a 15 percent rise from the previous year, says Holcim vice president Juhans Suryantan.

&#8220;Nationally, this year&#8217;s cement sales growth has tended to slow down but we have been able to take advantage of construction growth in Bali,&#8221; he said on Saturday as quoted by Antara news agency.

He said the company would continue to take the opportunity offered by hotel development growth ahead of the APEC conference.

&#8220;Even sales growth in Bali this year is far above other regions. More infrastructure development projects have been carried out ahead of the APEC summit,&#8221; Juhans said.

He said Holcim&#8217;s sales nationally grew by 7.5 percent, or 4.01 million tons, in the first semester of 2013 compared to the same period last year.

&#8220;Next year we are predicting the growth will not be as good as this year, because the infrastructure projects will all have finished,&#8221; he said.

Figures from the Indonesian Cement Association (ASI) showed that the national cement sales volume reached 27.83 million tons from January to June, a 7.5 percent increase from the 25.89 million tons in the same period last year.

The increase was smaller than the 15 percent surge in January to June 2012 from the same period in 2011.

A trend of slowing domestic cement sales is likely to continue over the next six months due to a decline in infrastructure development.

Reasons for slower national growth include fewer infrastructure projects in the first half of the year, plunging commodity prices that have affected development in resource-rich provinces and more frequent rain, ASI chairman Widodo Santoso said recently. 

Until now, Holcim&#8217;s national market share is around 15 percent, according to figures from ASI.

In Indonesia, Holcim operates two cement plants in Narogong, West Java, and Cilacap, Central Java, with a total production capacity reaching 9.1 million tons a year.

Holcim Indonesia&#8217;s shares are mostly controlled by Netherlands-based Holderfin BV, with 5 percent of shares owned by the public.

Holcim Indonesia&#8217;s shares, traded under the code SMCB at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX), traded at Rp 2,700 apiece on Monday, unchanged from the previous closing. (asw)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/23/holcim-sustains-sales-apec-construction-projects.html


----------



## Nike

*Antam, DNi work on nickel 
processing plants*

Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, July 23 2013, 11:52 AM

Jakarta-listed diversified miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) and Australian Direct Nickel Pty Ltd (DNi) have agreed to continue their cooperation on the construction of nickel laterite processing plants.

Under the deal signed on Monday &#8211; which is a follow-up to an agreement in May 2012 &#8211; Antam and DNi will continue cooperation for a test-plant project in Perth, Australia. 

The two companies will progress on a definitive agreement to develop the first nickel laterite processing plant in Indonesia pending the outcome of the test-plant project.

&#8220;The size of the first plant is something yet to talk about. But my guess is it will be somewhere between 10,000 to 5,000 tons in production per annum. We&#8217;re not looking at billions of dollars of capital expenditure [...] it will still be probably US$400 million to $500 million,&#8221; DNi chief executive officer Russell Debney told reporters here on Monday.

Antam agreed last year to send 200 tons of laterite nickel to DNi to be used for a test plant in Perth. In a statement released last Friday, DNi announced that its test plant had produced the first marketable nickel cobalt concentrate in the form of a mixed hydroxide product (MHP).

The company is working on the second stage of the test plant, which is expected to be completed in November. Following the completion of the test-plant project, a joint venture with Antam would be established and a feasibility study would be performed next year, according to Eko Taufik Wibowo, a director with DNi&#8217;s unit PT Direct Nickel.

&#8220;Construction is expected to start in 2015 and commercial operations in 2017,&#8221; Eko said.

The nickel laterite processing plant will produce nickel cobalt along with its derivatives, which are the main products for the stainless steel industry.

DNi and Antam have not decided where the processing plant will be located. &#8220;Monday&#8217;s agreement is for research cooperation. The material needed is low-grade nickel, which is located in Pulau Gag [West Papua] and in East Halmahera. However, we haven&#8217;t discussed the location,&#8221; Antam corporate secretary Tri Hartono said.

According to Tri, Antam&#8217;s total nickel resources and reserves amount to 825 million wet tons as of the end of 2012. Most of the reserves are low-grade nickel, he said. The planned processing plant development is part of Antam&#8217;s move to process raw material in the country, in anticipation of the ban on raw material exports starting on Jan. 1, 2014.

Antam finance director Djaja Tambunan has said that the company was focusing on three projects. The projects are the expansion of the Pomalaa ferronickel plant in Southeast Sulawesi, the East Halmahera FeNi project in North Maluku and Tayan Chemical Grade Alumina (CGA) in West Kalimantan.

&#8220;We have been told the export credit agency of Finland and Denmark will support the East Halmahera FeNi project. The Finnish agency will likely support the power plant [at the East Halmahera project] while the Danish agency will support the smelter,&#8221; Djaja said.

Antam, which is 65 percent owned by the government, has set aside Rp 5.3 trillion (US$526 million) in capital expenditure this year for all of its development projects. Djaja said the company had spent 34 percent of the total allocation, or around Rp 1.8 trillion, in the first six months of the year.

According to Djaja, Antam will likely cut its expenditure spending this year as the company will have to maintain its cash flow amid declining nickel prices. 

Mining companies have been suffering from plunging commodity prices since last year on the back of a weak global economy.

Antam, DNi work on nickel processing plants | The Jakarta Post

*Hutama Karya to focus on 
highways*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, July 22 2013, 7:48 PM

The State-Owned Enterprises Ministry will change the status of state construction company PT Hutama Karya as a highway management company to enable it to carry out the planned Trans-Sumatra toll road project.

"Hutama Karya&#8217;s focus will be as a highway company. The process of the status change is being handled by the ministry and it will not be too difficult as it will deal only with the change in the notary issue. So in August 2013 it [the process] will be completed," State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan said in Jakarta on Monday as quoted by Antara news agency.

Hutama Karya has been assigned by the government to be in charge of building the Trans-Sumatra toll road project, spanning 2,700 kilometers linking Bandar Lampung in the south to Banda Aceh in the north under a Presidential Decree.

However, the issuance of the decree has been hindered by a regulation that requires the status of Hutama Karya to be changed into a company specializing in managing toll roads.

Dahlan said after becoming a highway company, Hutama Karya could acquire two other state-owned enterprises, including the Istaka Karya company.

Hutama Karya could develop large-scale projects through Istaka Karya or other subsidiaries, he added. (apt)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/22/hutama-karya-focus-highways.html

*Honda gears up for lucrative 
MPV market*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, July 22 2013, 11:58 AM

After achieving success with its Honda Jazz in the hatchback market, the Indonesian unit of Japan&#8217;s Honda Motor is currently preparing a new model to enter the low multi-purpose vehicle (LMPV) market, the largest but also tightest car market segment in the country.

Jonfis Fandy, the marketing and after-sales service director of Honda Prospect Motor, Honda&#8217;s joint venture in Indonesia, said that the LMPV car was specifically designed for the Indonesian market.

&#8220;We have done the research beforehand to figure out what the consumers need,&#8221; said Jonfis on Thursday during the presentation of the car&#8217;s sketch. 

The new car will have a 1,500cc capacity engine with seven seats. The price for the car has not yet been specified, but &#8220;it is under Rp 200 million [US$19,800] for sure&#8221;, he said. 

Honda will showcase the prototype of the new LMPV at the Indonesia International Motor Show 2013 next September. Production will start next year at the new Honda factory in Karawang, West Java, he added. The new plant is scheduled to operate in the first quarter of 2014, with a capacity of 120,000 units per year. 

Jonfis said that the LMPV car would use 80 percent local components, while the other 20 percent would come from Japan and Thailand.

Honda is leading the market in the sedan segment, with Honda City and Honda Civic sales dominating more than 60 percent of market share. Besides the two sedans, Honda&#8217;s growth is also driven by its hatchback Honda Jazz. In the first semester of 2013, Jazz contributed the most sales with 16,056 cars being sold or about 41 percent of the country&#8217;s hatchback car market. In June alone, about 2,510 were sold.

Jonfis said that Honda targeted the sale of 100,000 cars this year, an increase of 30,000 cars from the sales recorded last year. In the first semester, this year, total sales already reached 49,342 cars, a 109 percent increase from the same period, last year.

Jonfis said the company decided to enter the LMPV market because it was the largest and most lucrative market segment. More than 70 percent of passenger cars sold in the country are LMPV cars with prices below Rp 200 million, he added. 

In 2012, the sales in this market segment reached 342,000 cars.

&#8220;This year we predict it will reach between 380,000 and 400,000 cars. Next year it could be more than that,&#8221; said Jonfis. In the new market, Honda will not only compete with market leaders Toyota Avanza and Daihatsu Xenia, but also several new comers, which have promised to be more affordable, as well as being more comfortable and safe. 

In May PT Mazda Motor Indonesia (MMI) introduced Mazda VX-1, which was similar to Suzuki Ertiga in terms of engine, capacity and body. The price for this car ranges between Rp 178 million to Rp 191 million. 

In April, General Motors&#8217; Chevrolet launched its 7-seater MPV named Spin with a starting price of Rp 139.7 million. 

Chevrolet Spin, which was designed for Southeast Asia and South Africa, comes in three types of engines, gasoline-based 1,200cc and 1,500cc, also 1,300cc diesel engine. 

Japan-based automaker PT Nissan Motor Indonesia also launched Nissan Evalia, which is set to cost Rp 145 million and Rp 185 million in June 2012. Similar to most LMPV cars, Evalia also uses 1,500cc engines.

The Indonesian car producers association (Gaikindo) estimates total car sales will reach between 1 million to 1.05 million cars this year, down from1.12 million sales in 2012. (nai)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/22/honda-gears-lucrative-mpv-market.html


----------



## Nike

*Economy in brief: Braun 
to invest $100m in RI factory* 

The Jakarta Post | Business | Mon, July 22 2013, 11:54 AM

JAKARTA: Germany-based pharmaceutical company PT B. Braun Medical Indonesia will spend US$100 million to build a factory that will produce infusion and injection liquids in Cikampek, Karawang regency, West Java, to fulfill the needs of infusion in Indonesia and Asia-Pacific.

The company&#8217;s president director Manogaran said on Friday that for the first phase, B. Braun would spend $70 million to build the factory on 4 hectare site within 19 hectares of land at Indotaisei Industrial Estate. 

The factory, he added, would produce 75 million bottles of infusion and medication for injections per year for the first phase. He said that about 50 million out of 75 million would be for the domestic market and the other 25 would be exported. 

In the second phase, the company will build new production facilities with a capacity of 75 million bottles raising the total production capacity to 150 million bottles. The production from the second phase will be exported to Europe, Japan and Australia.

He added that the factory, which is scheduled to begin operating in 2015, would import the raw material, as it was not available in Indonesia.

PT B. Braun Medical Indonesia is a subsidiary of B. Braun Melsungen AG. It produces hospital care products, surgical instruments and out-patient care products, like blood glucose test kits and ear thermometer.

Economy in brief: Braun to invest $100m in RI factory | The Jakarta Post

*APLN eyes Rp 50 trillion 
flagship project in Java 
Sea*

The Jakarta Post | Business | Mon, July 22 2013, 11:43 AM

Publicly listed developer PT Agung Podomoro Land (APLN) is planning to develop mini cities worth billions of dollars on reclaimed land in northern Jakarta.

President director Trihatma Kusuma Haliman said the company had obtained the principal permit for the project &#8212; Pluit City &#8212; and was currently assessing the environmental impact of the project.

&#8220;We will apply for a reclamation permit once the assessment is completed,&#8221; Trihatma told The Jakarta Post in an interview last Friday.

&#8220;We hope to start the project soon.&#8221;

APLN intends to create three islands in the Java Sea waters and connect each with bridges and a highway to mainland Jakarta. 

Thousands of houses, apartment units and other supporting facilities will be built on the three islands, which will be able to host around 700,000 people, according to Trihatma.

APLN will also develop dikes and brick walls to protect Jakarta&#8217;s mainland from the sea as well as preserve the mangrove forests, according to Trihatma.

The revitalization of a fishing kampong in Muara Angke may also be undertaken.

&#8220;The total investment for the three islands may reach Rp 50 trillion [US$4.95 billion],&#8221; Trihatma said.

&#8220;The project may take 10 years for development.&#8221;

Given the amount of investment and the project&#8217;s length, APLN will need to allocate at least Rp 5 trillion every year. 

Trihatma said that as a listed public company, APLN would face no significant problems in raising the funds for the project. 

APLN recently sold Rp 1.2 trillion in debt papers &#8212; the first part of its Rp 2.5 trillion continuous bonds issuances. 

APLN shares were traded at Rp 345 apiece on Friday, unchanged from the previous closing.

The company reaped Rp 272 billion in net profit in the first quarter of the year, a slight 3 percent increase from the same period last year. 

Its cash and cash equivalent stood at Rp 2.6 trillion as of the end of March. 

&#8220;This will be APLN&#8217;s flagship project. In Jakarta&#8217;s [mainland] we can only develop a complex rather than a complete zone,&#8221; Trihatma said. 

&#8220;On this reclamation area, we can develop what we want perfectly based on our own concept,&#8221; he said, adding the company had covered swamps in Sunter, North Jakarta, for the project and would now cover the sea.

Green Lake, another of the company&#8217;s projects, is a superblock development on 4 hectares of land in Sunter. 

APLN is also now developing a superblock called Green Bay Pluit on a 12-hectare site on the North Jakarta coastline that will be close to the Pluit City project.

APLN&#8217;s Pluit City project is part of the Jakarta administration&#8217;s plan to develop the northern territory as the mainland area is close to residential saturation. 

Jakarta &#8212; the country&#8217;s 740-square-kilometer capital city &#8212; is currently home to more than 10 million people.

The administration is planning to reclaim more land and create 17 new islands. 

The creation of the landfill islands was first proposed by former Jakarta governor Fauzi Bowo as the first step in building a Rp 280 trillion giant sea wall.

A number of developers are reportedly seeking to take part in the reclamation project.

The reclamation project has drawn criticism from environmental activists and experts who argue it will damage sea resources and hamper the flow of water from rivers running through the capital, which in turn will make the annual Jakarta flooding even worse.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/22/apln-eyes-rp-50-trillion-flagship-project-java-sea.html

*Premium electronics enjoy 
steady growth*

The Jakarta Post | Business | Mon, July 22 2013, 11:38 AM

Electronics manufacturers are all excited about the market response to their premium products as more wealthy individuals choose to buy high-priced refrigerators and televisions for their homes.

The premium home electronics segment is estimated to grow 40 percent annually, according to Andi Irawan, LG Electronics Indonesia branch manager for hyper channel.

&#8220;We see big potential in this premium segment given that consumers in Indonesia have increasingly embraced digital lifestyles,&#8221; he said.

Samsung Electronics Indonesia consumer electronics head Bernard Ang, meanwhile, said that in the television segment alone, the pricier smart TV market had grown 52.1 percent, outpacing the 27.8 percent increase registered by regular flat panel televisions.

&#8220;Samsung has been driving the growth for smart TVs and that is why more than half of the market for this segment is ours,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post.

Smart televisions, unlike regular flat panel units, are embedded with richer technology such as motion and voice sensors.

Ang said the entry of smart TVs into the market had formed a new segment &#8212; the &#8220;super premium&#8221; &#8212; in which each unit cost Rp 100 million (US$9,900) and above.

&#8220;We are just seeing the beginning of the super premium segment as sales steadily increase,&#8221; he told the Post.

The trend has not been lost on major electronics brands, which have started churning out products for this elite consumer group &#8212; high net worth individuals (HNWI) &#8212; that asset management firm Julius Baer predicts will number 104,000 Indonesians by 2015.

Samsung, for example, has released its 85-inch ultra-high definition (UHD) smart TV for roughly Rp 400 million while Sony markets its 84-inch Bravia 4K for about Rp 300 million. 

Meanwhile, LG&#8217;s 84-inch UHD television carries a price tag of approximately Rp 200 million.

Ang said a particular buyer had even bought six 65-inch and 75-inch televisions, the prices of which start from Rp 50 million each.

According to Ang, purchases of premium televisions were on the rise because high-income customers see home electronics as statements of their lifestyle.

&#8220;Super high-end buyers want not only good quality products but also those that offer good aesthetics,&#8221; he said, adding that this elite group consisted of entrepreneurs and senior professionals who had &#8220;made it&#8221;.

He added that such customers also bought Samsung multi-door refrigerators worth around Rp 40 million to install in the family kitchen as show-and-tell pieces during house parties.

LG is also offering side-by-side refrigerators for approximately Rp 45 million.

&#8220;They like to have the latest things in their houses to talk about,&#8221; Ang pointed out.

He added that although Jakarta was still the sales locus of premium products, the Korean electronics manufacturer also saw sales in Surabaya, East Java, and Medan, North Sumatra, as wealth distribution spread outward from the 
capital.

&#8220;We have also seen growth in Palembang [South Sumatra], Banjarmasin [South Kalimantan], Samarinda [East Kalimantan] and Makassar [South Sulawesi] for our 46-inch televisions,&#8221; he said.

Andi of LG Electronics Indonesia added that the mushrooming of modern electronics retail centers had helped the distribution of premium products.

&#8220;We are supported by a nationwide distribution system,&#8221; he said, adding that the manufacturer drove sales through appealing store displays and offering special promotions to would-be buyers.

Sony Indonesia spokesperson Peggy Anastasia said that as Indonesia&#8217;s economy marched forward, so would the premium consumer electronics market.

&#8220;We feel confident of this segment as the economy grows,&#8221; she said.

The World Bank expects the Indonesian economy to grow 5.9 percent this year.

&#8212;JP/Mariel Grazella

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/22/premium-electronics-enjoy-steady-growth.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Economy in brief: Ford 
opens largest dealership 
in ASEAN*

The Jakarta Post | Business | Mon, July 22 2013, 11:53 AM

JAKARTA: PT Ford Motor Indonesia (FMI) officially launched a new sales and distribution facility in Bekasi, West Java, last week as part of the company&#8217;s plan to expand further into the car market in the country.

Built on a 4,700-square-meter plot, the new outlet, which consists of showroom facilities and service pits for 14 to 16 vehicles, is the company&#8217;s largest dealership within ASEAN.

Ford ASEAN president Matt Bradley said with the new dealership network, people around Bekasi would have more access to the company&#8217;s new cars such as the Fiesta.

Meanwhile, managing director of PT Ford Motor Indonesia Bekasi Bagus Susanto said Bekasi is one of the most important markets in the Greater Jakarta area. He explained that since opening in April 2013, Nusantara Bekasi Ford dealership had sold 70 cars, and serviced over 200 vehicles.

By the end of the year, FMI will open as many as nine dealerships in Greater Jakarta and outside. &#8220;For the opening of the dealership, our average investment is between Rp 10 billion &#8211; Rp 20 billion,&#8221; said Bagus.

Ford Motor Indonesia (FMI) is focusing on launching their global products such as the Fiesta in Indonesia. The New Fiesta will be introduced at the upcoming Motor Show, which will be held in Jakarta in September.

Economy in brief: Ford opens largest dealership in ASEAN | The Jakarta Post

*Indofood to adjust prices 
if rupiah continues to 
fall*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, July 20 2013, 5:13 PM

Publicly listed instant noodle manufacturer PT Indofood Sukses Makmur has announced that it will adjust its prices if the rupiah continues to weaken against the US dollar.

&#8220;We will continue to pay attention to the weakening of the rupiah to see whether it is a short- or long-term condition. If it is a long-term weakening, there will be price adjustments,&#8221; said Indofood director Franky Welirang in Jakarta on Friday evening as quoted by Antara news agency.

Franky said the weakening of the rupiah had affected the price of wheat, which was the main ingredient of many of its products.

&#8220;Wheat is mostly imported from Australia, Canada, India, the United States and Ukraine. If the rupiah continues to weaken, wheat flour will be more expensive. Wheat flour accounts for 70 percent of the cost of the company&#8217;s products,&#8221; Franky said.

Normally demand increases for raw materials such as wheat flour by up to 20 percent ahead of Idul Fitri, Franky said.

&#8220;Two weeks before Idul Fitri, the price of flour usually rises up to 20 percent because there is increased production of bread, cakes, cookies and other snacks,&#8221; he said. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/20/indofood-adjust-prices-if-rupiah-continues-fall.html

*Telkom&#8216;s H1 profits exceed 
Rp 7 trillion*

Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, July 20 2013, 3:21 PM

Telecommunications giant PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom) reported net profits of Rp 7.13 trillion (US$703 million) in the first six months of the year, an increase of 10.8 percent year-on-year, thanks to growing cellular and data business. 

According to a financial report submitted to the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Friday, the company&#8217;s total revenues rose by 9.4 percent to Rp 40.16 trillion during the January-to-June period of the year from Rp 36.72 trillion in the same period last year.

&#8220;The increase in revenue was primarily backed by increased earnings from data service, internet and information technology [IT] as well as income from cellular,&#8221; Telkom president director Arief Yahya said in a written statement.

The company reaped Rp 15.4 trillion in revenue from the cellular business in the first half, a 4.9 percent rise compared to a year earlier, and contributed about 38 percent to the company&#8217;s total revenues. 

Telkom, the fifth-biggest firm by market capitalization listed on the bourse, runs its cellular telephone business through its 65 percent stake in PT Telekomunikasi Selular (Telkomsel). 

Telkom said Telkomsel recorded 12 percent growth in revenue to Rp 28.5 trillion in the first half of the year, which was partly supported by a 6.7 percent increase in the number of subscribers; 125.1 million compared to 120.61 million in the same period last year.

A significant increase was seen in the company&#8217;s income from data, internet and IT services of Rp 15.04 trillion in the first six months of the year, 18 percent higher than the Rp 12.74 trillion in the previous year. The data, internet and information technology business contributed about 37 percent of Telkom&#8217;s total revenues in the first half.

The growing number of broadband users contributed to the increase in the data business. Telkom&#8217;s fixed broadband clients, who use the Speedy internet service, rose by 42 percent to 2.78 million users as of the end of June this year compared to 1.96 million last year. 

The number of mobile broadband users &#8211; those who use the Flash modem product &#8211; rose to 11.11 million people as of the end of June this year, a massive 91.4 percent surge compared to 5.81 million at the end of the previous June.

BlackBerry users also increased by 56 percent to 6.33 million compared to 4.06 million in the same 
period last year.

Despite the increase in the number of broadband users, Telkom said its average revenue per user (ARPU) for broadband plunged by 23.6 percent in the first half of the year due to increasing users of prepaid services with lower ARPU such as Speedy.

The ARPU for the cellular business remained stable at Rp 36,000.

Telkom finance director Honesti Basyir said that the company expected its business would continue to grow at 8 to 9 percent by year-end despite challenging issues related to surging inflation and interest rates. 

&#8220;We will see a higher financial burden due to increasing interest rates. Meanwhile, if inflation rises, people will cut back spending. However, there are usually additional earnings during Ramadhan, which can compensate,&#8221; Honesti said by telephone.

According to Honesti, Telkom usually enjoys higher earnings of around Rp 200 billion to Rp 300 
billion during Ramadhan and Idul Fitri as people make more use of voice calls, text messages and other services such as mobile messaging to greet friends and family. 

Shares in Telkom, which trade on the IDX under the code TLKM, closed at Rp 11,650 on Friday, up 2.19 percent. Telkom, whose market capitalization is Rp 235 trillion, helped the benchmark index avoid ending in the red zone on Friday. The Jakarta Composite Index closed a slight 0.08 percent higher at 4,724.41.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/20/telkom-s-h1-profits-exceed-rp-7-trillion.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Antam says sales target 
on track, gold leads*

The Jakarta Post | Business | Fri, June 14 2013, 10:38 AM

State-owned diversified miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) will likely meet its sales target by year&#8217;s end, particularly on gold. 

In an announcement submitted to the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Thursday, Antam said gold sales reached 5,152 kilograms during the January to May period of the year, which translates to 68 percent of its full-year target of selling to around 7,000 kilograms.

Also, the company&#8217;s sales of ferronickel reached 7,028 tons of nickel (TNi) in the same period this year, or 39 percent of its full year target of 18,000 TNi. Meanwhile, nickel ore sales volume reached 4 million wet metric tons (wmt), or 35 percent of its full-year target of 11.5 million wmt by year&#8217;s end.

The company also said that it was on track to commence operations at its Chemical Grade Alumina, which will process bauxite, this October.

&#8220;The commissioning is three months ahead of our contractual schedule of January 2014,&#8221; president director Tato Miraza said.

Shares in Antam (ANTM) closed at Rp 1,110 on Thursday, declining by 1.76 percent compared to a day earlier.

Antam says sales target on track, gold leads | The Jakarta Post

*Tanjung Perak, Banjarmasin 
post 5% growth*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, July 20 2013, 7:25 AM

Tanjung Perak Port in East Java and Banjarmasin Port in South Kalimantan posted 5 percent growth in the first half this year compared to the same period last year, an operator says.

Edi Priyanto, spokesman of state-run Pelindo III, which operates the ports, said growth was supported by increasing trade activities there, thanks to the country's healthy economy.

Container traffic passing through Tanjung Perak reaches 1.46 million TEUs (20-foot equivalent units) while in Banjarmasin the figure stands at 218,436 TEUs, according to Edi.

"We predict the growth will exceed 5 percent by the end of this year as we keep developing the ports to accommodate market demand," he told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

He said the firm was set to further grow Tanjung Perak, which is the country's second largest port after Tanjung Priok port in Jakarta, by connecting it to three other ports, namely Ende and Kalabahi ports in East Nusa Tenggara and Badas port in West Nusa Tenggara, later this year.

In addition, he said Pelindo III had allocated Rp 460 billion (US$46 million) to expand the capacity and operate new cranes in Banjarmasin to smooth loading and unloading activities at the port.

"We are extending the berth from an existing 240 meters to 505 meters so that more ships can berth at the port. We expect to finish this project by the end of this year because business cannot wait," he continued, adding that they planned to add four new container cranes in Banjarmasin.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/20/tanjung-perak-banjarmasin-post-5-growth.html

*200 fuel tankers to serve 
Idul Fitri exodus routes *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, July 20 2013, 12:17 PM

State-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina will prepare more than 200 fuel tankers to serve areas prone to gridlock along Idul Fitri exodus routes in Java.

Pertamina corporate communication vice president Ali Mundakir said the company would ensure a stable supply of fuel during the Idul Fitri holiday.

&#8220;Our main focus is to mobilize fuel tankers during severe gridlock along exodus routes. We have anticipated this by increasing the number of fuel tankers or &#8216;pockets of fuel&#8217; to serve gas stations along exodus routes,&#8221; said Mundakir after an event to draw the winners of Pertamax-Fastron Goes to Monza in Jakarta on Friday evening, as quoted by Antara news agency.

The tankers will serve areas primarily along the Cikampek-Cirebon, Cirebon-Pekalongan, Semarang-Yogyakarta, Surabaya-Kediri-Madiun and Nagrek routes.

Ali said Pertamina would also cooperate with the police to prioritize fuel tankers in traffic congestion. It will also open 24-hour posts to secure and monitor fuel distribution at gas stations.

Premium sales are expected to increase 13 percent from the normal level of 80,000 kiloliters per day.

Pertamina estimates that Premium consumption at the peaks of the exodus, or six days before Idul Fitri and five days after the holiday, will reach 107,000 kiloliters. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/20/200-fuel-tankers-serve-idul-fitri-exodus-routes.html

*RI to import more than 
3,000 beef cattle: Minister *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 19 2013, 5:31 PM

Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan said the number of beef cattle to be imported in the near future would be more than 3,000.

The government, through the Agriculture and Trade ministries, has decided to import the beef cattle without a specific quota to stabilize soaring beef prices.

&#8220;I think it would be more than that number [3,000 head]. We will import as many as possible so that the beef price will go down,&#8221; said Gita on Friday as quoted by Antara news agency.

It is expected that the imported cattle will arrive before the end of July. With such a large import, the price of beef could be pushed down to Rp 76,000 (US$7.52) per kilogram as happened in Ramadhan last year.

&#8220;Hopefully, ahead of the Idul Fitri festivities, we&#8217;ll see a significant decline in the price of beef, currently sold at Rp 95,000 per kilogram, and even higher in several areas,&#8221; said Gita.

Sharp increases in beef prices have triggered suspicions of cartel activity.

Commenting on the issue, Gita said it was too early to conclude that the sharp price hikes were the result of the actions of a cartel. According to the minister, the current national supply of beef is insufficient to meet consumer demand, which has drastically increased during Ramadhan.

&#8220;Nationally, it can be ascertained that there is a lack of beef. So, if the supply is not sufficient, there will still be a price increase no matter whether there is a cartel or not,&#8221; said Gita. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/19/ri-import-more-3000-beef-cattle-minister.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kuwait, Qatar add flights 
to Jakarta*

Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 19 2013, 11:27 AM

Gulf carriers Kuwait Airways and Qatar Airways intend on increasing flight frequencies to Jakarta in the fourth quarter this year to benefit from the rising number of travelers from Indonesia to the Middle East.

Kuwait Airways manager at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport Jeanete M. Gerung said the carrier planned to add one more flight connecting Kuwait city and Jakarta in October this year. 

&#8220;Demand is rising from Indonesia, both from travel agencies and individuals who want to visit Kuwait and other destinations across the Middle East, Europe and North America,&#8221; Jeanete told The Jakarta Post.

&#8220;Our passenger load factor is very healthy and sometimes we don&#8217;t have enough slots to accommodate the demand, particularly from travel agencies who want to bring travelers to Mecca, Jerusalem and Alexandria.&#8221; 

She said that the firm was preparing a new direct service as they wanted to better serve customers in Indonesia as well as its global customers who wanted to go to Indonesia. 

The full-service carrier entered Indonesia on Dec. 1, 1993 and it is currently connecting the capital city to Kuwait three times a week: Mondays, Thursdays, and Fridays with an Airbus A340-300 plane outfitted with 18 and 254 seats for business and economy class, respectively. 

Meanwhile, Qatar Airways announced that the airline would add three more flights for its Doha&#8211;Jakarta route from its current 11 weekly flights. &#8220;After almost 12 successful years of operations in Jakarta, we are absolutely delighted to be able to continuously increase our capacity to and from Indonesia,&#8221; country manager Chan Cheong Eu said. 

All flights on this route will feature a modern mix fleet of Boeing B777-300 and A330 aircraft featuring two-class configuration. 

He said the airline had recently increased its capacity to Soekarno-Hatta International Airport by 29 percent earlier this year and decided to increase capacity again only months later due to strong demand from the local market as well as from their global network.

Qatar Airways was one of the few airlines in the world awarded 5-star status by UK-based Skytrax, a consultancy firm that routinely ranks the world&#8217;s best airlines and airports.

It has seen rapid growth in just 16 years of operation, currently flying a modern fleet of 127 aircraft to 128 key business and leisure destinations in Europe, Middle East, Africa, Asia Pacific and the Americas. 

Before Kuwait and Qatar, another premium gulf carrier, Emirates, increased its non stop Jakarta&#8211;Dubai service from twice to three times daily in March this year. 

Data from the Tourism and Creative Economy Ministry&#8217;s Information Center said more connections between Indonesia and the Middle East had resulted in strong tourist arrival growth, particularly from the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Bahrain. This year, the UAE had the highest growth both in monthly and tri-annual bases with 159.59 percent and 86 percent, respectively.

Kuwait, Qatar add flights to Jakarta | The Jakarta Post

*CPO sales surge despite 
global decline in prices* 

Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 19 2013, 11:24 AM

Two major crude palm oil (CPO) producers have reported significant increases in their sales volumes in the first half of this year despite a decline in the commodity&#8217;s price.

According to a file submitted to the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Thursday, PT Astra Agro Lestari (AALI), a subsidiary of diversified conglomerate PT Astra International, said it sold 752,202 tons of CPO during the January to June period of this year, a 16.7 percent increase on the 644,439 tons in the same period last year.

Most of the CPO products were sold on the domestic market, which accounted for 97.9 percent of total sales volume.

Despite the increase in sales volume, AALI may report a drop in net profits as it suffered declines in the average selling price (ASP) in the first half of the year. 

Its CPO sold for Rp 6,638 (65 US cents) per kilogram during the period, a 15.8 percent drop compared to Rp 7,886 per kilogram in the same period last year.

Another CPO producer PT BW Plantations (BWPT) also reported rising sales despite falling prices. The company sold 76,994 tons of CPO in the first six months of the year, increasing by around 22 percent from 63,084 tons in the same period last year.

However, its selling price dropped 16.8 percent to Rp 6,351 per kilogram in the first half of the year from Rp 7,636 per kilogram in the same period last year.

&#8220;The company is aiming for a 25 percent increase in CPO sales by year-end,&#8221; BWPT corporate 
secretary Kelik Irwantoro said in an email.

CPO prices have declined due to lower demand as a result of the weakening global economy. According to figures from the Bursa Malaysia Derivatives as quoted by Bloomberg on Monday, CPO contracts for September delivery stood at 2,278 ringgit ($714) per ton, which is the lowest level since May 7.

Despite the declining prices, AALI said it was optimistic about the business in the long term due to increasing vegetable oil consumption particularly in Europe. 

The company, citing figures from trade publication Oil World, said the global consumption level of major vegetable oil including soya oil, palm oil, sunflower oil and rapeseed oil had been increasing over the past 10 years.

&#8220;Moreover, CPO is the second most consumed vegetable oil in the EU [European Union] after rapeseed oil. The consumption level of CPO in EU countries has been increasing each year, which indicates greater dependency of EU countries on the CPO commodity,&#8221; AALI said in a report.

Sampoerna Agro&#8217;s head of investor relations Michael Kesuma said that CPO consumption in Indonesia had also increased.

&#8220;The increase was particularly evident in the last two months, ahead of Ramadhan,&#8221; he said. 

Sampoerna Agro sells 90 percent of its CPO on the domestic market, according to Michael. The company has not released its production or sales volume for the first half of the year. However, Michael said the company would likely see flat production for the period.

&#8220;Our plants remain affected by unfavorable weather over the last 24 months, affecting our production,&#8221; Michael said.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/19/cpo-sales-surge-despite-global-decline-prices.html

*Ferrostaal, Chandra Asri 
join forces on $1.89b factory *

Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 19 2013, 11:07 AM

German petrochemical company Ferrostaal Industrial Projects GmbH and Jakarta-listed PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical have agreed to work on studies for the development of a petrochemical plant.

Under an agreement signed on Thursday, Ferrostaal and Chandra Asri will develop a methanol-based olefin production complex in Teluk Bintuni in West Papua, with a total investment amounting to US$1.89 billion.

The complex is expected to produce up to 400,000 tons of polypropylene and 175,000 tons of ethylene annually.

However, the project is dependant on feasibility studies as well as gas allocation and prices from the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry. 

Ferrostaal and Chandra Asri will cooperate with the Industry Ministry on the feasibility studies. 

&#8220;We are still on the agreement on feasibility studies. [What comes next] will depend on whether we will get the gas allocation,&#8221; Chandra Asri president director Erwin Ciputra said after the agreement signing at the Industry Ministry.

Gas supply for the complex is expected to be provided by the Tangguh liquefied natural gas (LNG) plant also in West Papua.

Both Ferrostaal and Chandra Asri have not determined the allocation of their relative share-holdings in the putative joint venture that would work on the planned project.

Ferrostaal senior executive manager for petrochemical development Asia Pacific Soenke Gloede said there would be preparation procedures following the feasibility studies &#8212; if successful &#8212; before the project kicked off.

&#8220;The detailed schedule will now be worked out together with our partner,&#8221; Gloede said. &#8220;A factory complex like this may require three years of construction.&#8221;

The production complex is expected to be ready for operation by 2019.

Petrochemicals is one of the country&#8217;s focuses in terms of industrial development. The development of this particular industry is expected to reduce imports of materials, such as propylene, ethylene, methanol, polypropylene and polyethylene from a number of countries, including neighboring Thailand and Singapore. 

Figures from the Industry Ministry show that imports of petrochemical products reached $8.5 billion last year.

Industry Ministry director for manufacturing-based industry Panggah Susanto said the planned complex was in line with the government&#8217;s plan to develop eastern Indonesia.

Ferrostaal has previously built a methanol factory complex in Trinidad & Tobago with a production capacity of 4.1 million tons per year and another one in Oman with an annual capacity of 1 million tons.

Chandra Asri, Indonesia&#8217;s largest petrochemical company, expects to start operations at its butadiene plant in Cilegon, Banten, the first of its kind in the country, later this year.

In its latest move, Chandra Asri agreed with French tire maker Compagnie Financière Groupe Michelin to develop a $435 million synthetic rubber plant that is also expected to be built in Cilegon.

Chandra Asri recently terminated an agreement with state-owned energy firm PT Pertamina on their plan announced late last year to establish and operate a $200 million polypropylene factory in Balongan, Indramayu, West Java.

Shares in Chandra Asri, which trade on the Indonesia Stock Exchange under the code TPIA, were unchanged at Rp 2,700 (26 US cents) on Thursday.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/19/ferrostaal-chandra-asri-join-forces-189b-factory.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Wijaya Karya team up with 
UMG to explore Myanmar *

Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 19 2013, 11:02 AM

Indonesian publicly listed construction company PT Wijaya Karya will set up a joint venture company with Myanmar&#8217;s United Mercury Group (UMG) to help expand its business overseas.

Wijaya Karya foreign affairs department manager Destiawan Soewarjono said on Thursday they would construct a precast factory and work on big infrastructure projects in Myanmar through the joint venture firm.

&#8220;We plan to start the construction of our factory on a 5-hectare area in Myanmar this year. In the first phase of its operation, it is expected to produce 27,000 tons annually,&#8221; Destiawan said after the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU), with State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan, Public Works Minister Djoko Kirmanto and Myanmar Construction Minister Kyaw Lwin among the witnesses.

&#8220;We are hoping to work in potential infrastructure projects in Myanmar as soon as this firm is established.&#8221;

He said Rp 200 billion (US$20 million) had been spent for the factory project, with another Rp 80 billion in the near future.

Destiawan said Wijaya Karya, which now controlled 10 percent shares, would increase its ownership to 40 percent over the next three years as agreed.

Djoko said the collaboration between the two companies showed Indonesia&#8217;s strong commitment to helping develop Myanmar and support the 2015 ASEAN Economic Community.

He said he hoped to see more infrastructure companies follow in Wijaya Karya&#8217;s footstep by entering Myanmar or any other Southeast Asian countries.

In addition, Dahlan said this was the perfect time for Indonesia to enter Myanmar as the country was in an early development stage, giving huge room for more local firms to work on projects.

He also urged Indonesian private companies to explore business opportunities there to strengthen Indonesia&#8217;s presence in foreign countries.

Besides Wijaya Karya, oil and gas firm PT Pertamina and publicly listed lender PT Bank Negara Indonesia had been running operations in Yangon since the end of 2012.

Indonesia&#8217;s total investment in Myanmar currently stands at $241.5 million, with the figure expected to increase significantly when the ASEAN single market officially kicked off in 2015.

During the Forum for East Asia-Latin America Cooperation (FEALAC) foreign ministers meeting in Nusa Dua, Bali, last month, both nations have reiterated their bilateral commitment to boost efforts in achieving the target of $1 billion in trade volume by 2016.

Indonesia, Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy, has less business exposure and presence in Myanmar compared to its regional neighbors, like Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia. Singapore&#8217;s sovereign wealth fund, Temasek Holdings, is believed to have invested $3 billion in Myanmar.

Wijaya Karya team up with UMG to explore Myanmar | The Jakarta Post

*Marubeni to build $2b power 
plant*

Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 19 2013, 10:42 AM

Driven by surging electricity demand in Indonesia, Japan&#8217;s diversified group Marubeni Corporation plans to construct a coal-fired power plant (PLTU) with an estimated investment of up to US$2 billion. 

&#8220;Marubeni will construct a 1,000-megawatt [MW] power plant in Cirebon [West Java] near to the location of its existing power plant,&#8221; Industry Minister MS Hidayat told reporters after a meeting with the firm&#8217;s executives on Thursday at his office, adding the construction work was expected to start by the end of this year.

Marubeni would at first be required to secure a permit from the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, he said. 

The development of the critical coal-fired power plant would be carried out through its subsidiary, Cirebon Electric Power (CEP), and another Japanese investor, he further said.

At present, CEP operates a 660-MW coal-fired power plant in Cirebon that it built with an investment of $850 million. 

Marubeni owns a 32.5 percent stake in CEP, while the remainder belongs to Korea Midland Power Corporation (27.5 percent), Korea&#8217;s Samtan Corporation Ltd (20 percent) and local firm PT Indika Energy (20 percent). 

Under an independent power producer mechanism, Marubeni would sell electricity it produces through the future power plant to state power firm PT PLN at 4.43 cents per kilowatt-hour (kWh).

Wishnu Wardhana, vice president of Indonesia&#8217;s third largest coal producer Indika Energy, confirmed the plan, saying the construction of the power plant would begin &#8220;as soon as possible&#8221;, with the final stage still ongoing between the investors, PLN and the government.

Marubeni senior advisor Wataru Yoshida said that as Indonesia&#8217;s economy grew at a rapid pace, it would generate huge demand for infrastructure development in the country, particularly power generators, thereby providing Marubeni myriad business opportunities, Yoshida added. 

&#8220;I understand you need more capacity in this country. If your country wants, we are ready to construct,&#8221; he told reporters after the meeting with the industry minister. 

In addition, Hidayat also said Marubeni, which had a wide interest in power generation, would also send a team to assess an offer from the government to develop another power plant with alternative energy sources in Bintuni Bay, West Papua.

Apart from the planned coal-fired power plant in Cirebon, Marubeni also currently expects to build a 220MW geothermal power plant in Rantau Dedap, South Sumatra. 

The power plant will be constructed by the Supreme Energy Rantau Dedap (SERD), a company it jointly set up with local player Supreme Energy and France&#8217;s GDF Suez SA. It would supply electricity to PLN starting from 2016 under a purchase agreement sealed November last year.

Earlier this year, the firm also said it was eyeing development of water treatment plants in Jakarta with 
local and foreign partners.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/19/marubeni-build-2b-power-plant.html

*Raging bulls wreak havoc 
on W. Java street*

The Jakarta Post | Headlines | Sat, July 27 2013, 11:14 AM

Six bulls stressed out by a long, uncomfortable journey managed to jump out of their overcrowded truck early on Friday and caused a commotion before police shot them dead. 

The marauding beasts were among 22 being taken from Cilacap in Central Java to a breeding ranch in Malangbong, West Java. 

The bovines at the back managed to escape after they kicked and broke the truck&#8217;s door at about 1:30 a.m., said driver Iing, 45.

Outnumbered and overwhelmed, Iing and his assistant asked the police and bystanders for help. Still, the reinforcements were not enough and none of the animals could be captured. Fearing for the safety of residents, two riot police officers shot all six bulls dead at 6 a.m.

&#8220;The bulls couldn&#8217;t be captured and they tried to attack us,&#8221; local police chief Adj. Comr. Cucu Juhana said. 

A butcher was called in to slaughter the dying animals, detik.com reported.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/27/raging-bulls-wreak-havoc-w-java-street.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government resorts to imports 
after harvest failures *

Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 17 2013, 12:51 PM


The government is speeding up the import of several agricultural products in a bid to back up supplies and keep prices intact amid the high demands of the Islamic fasting month and upcoming Idul Fitri holidays.

Agriculture Minister Suswono said the government had started bringing in more shallots and chilies as heavy rain in this dry season &#8212; when commodities are usually harvested &#8212; had severely disturbed production and further disturbed supplies.

According to Suswono, central producing areas such as Brebes in Central Java, will only start harvesting in August. 

&#8220;We are lacking stocks of shallots and cayenne. We have teamed up with the Trade Ministry to speed up imports for registered importers to help out with the shortage,&#8221; he said. 

Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan told the media earlier that the government had sped up the import of shallots and cayenne, 4,000 tons each, from Vietnam, Thailand, and India. The commodities are expected to enter the market by year&#8217;s end. 

According to Agriculture Ministry data, import quotas for shallots and cayenne for the second half of this year are 9,700 tons and 16,800 tons, respectively.

The soggy dry season has sapped production and driven up prices of the horticultural commodities. 

Meanwhile, Chili Producers Association (AACI) chairman Dadi Sudiana said chili production was estimated to decrease by 40 percent due to harvest failure but hoped the government would not issue import recommendations, fearing that imports would further inflict losses on farmers.

Indonesia produced 960,000 tons of shallots and 697,000 tons of cayenne last year.

Data from the Trade Ministry said that by the end of last week, the price of shallots in Jakarta reached Rp 63,000 (US$6.3) a kilogram while the price of cayenne hit Rp 117,000 a kilogram.

Food prices in July have seen a 5 percent increase compared to in June, with chilies seeing a 63 percent price increase, shallots a 49 percent increase, chicken meat a 19.5 percent increase, eggs a 9.32 percent increase, while the price of beef has gone up 41 percent, according to a recent release from the Business Competition Supervisory Commission (KPPU).

The commission itself has deployed a team to investigate the possibility of cartels behind the soaring prices.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono recently blasted Suswono for failing to bring down food prices, mainly beef, before the start of Ramadhan.

In April, the government appointed State Logistic Agency (Bulog) to import an additional 3,000 tons of beef to push down and maintain prices during the holy month. 

Bulog is expected to bring in 800 tons of beef on airplanes this week, while the remaining 2,200 tons will be transported by cargo ship and is projected to enter the market by the end of July. Data from the Trade Ministry said that beef prices reached Rp 93,770 per kilogram last week.

Government resorts to imports after harvest failures | The Jakarta Post

*Karawang industrial park 
to have energy-saving project* 

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 17 2013, 11:47 AM

A Japanese agency has initiated a ¥3.5 billion (US$34.97 million) energy conservation project at Karawang industrial park, West Java, a plan that could reduce energy consumption by 15 percent.

The New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization (NEDO) of Japan will carry out the project at the 1400-hectare Suryacipta City of Industry, which is home to about 75 companies, many of which are multinational corporations.

&#8220;If this project succeeds, we will commercialize and offer it to other industrial parks. The project will be starting in the coming months. We&#8217;re targeting all hardware to be installed by next April,&#8221; NEDO 
executive director Hiroshi Kuniyoshi told The Jakarta Post.

The project will run in approximately 30 months with state-owned electric company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) as the executor of the project and Sumitomo Corporation as the coordinator for a number of Japanese companies that will introduce the energy-conserving technology. 

The project aims to apply energy conservation technology and regulate demand and supply using an energy management system, with NTT Communications providing the technological platform as a common base for the overall system.

Fuji Electric will provide technology for stabilizing electricity quality, namely a distribution automation system (DAS), uninterruptible power supply (UPS) system and equipment for stabilizing voltage. 

This will be introduced to construct a stabilized power system with high quality power.

Mitsubishi Electric will implement the demand side management system (DSM) and introduce a Factory Energy Management System (FEMS/EMS) to promote energy conservation.

The launching of the project was marked with the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between NEDO and the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry&#8217;s directorate-general for new renewable energy and energy conservation on Monday.

The MoU took place following a feasibility study on &#8220;Smart Communities in Industrial Parks&#8221; that was carried out in 2012.

The study concludes that energy demand in Indonesia is relatively high and that the energy is still used inefficiently by energy consumers in the industry sector.

Indonesia&#8217;s industry sector accounts for 49.4 percent of total energy consumption, or 329.7 million barrels of oil equivalent (BOE).

In addition, 19.84 billion kilowatt hours are taken up by the industry sector. (asw)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/17/karawang-industrial-park-have-energy-saving-project.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

from Iasi Germany, analyst for asia pasific economic situations based in Germany






The forecast of GDP growth in Asia Pasific regions






by frontierstrategygroup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Jakarta Fair 2013*

Jakarta Fair (Indonesian: Pekan Raya Jakarta or PRJ) is a fair held annually in Jakarta International Expo (JIE) Kemayoran, Jakarta, Indonesia, in June and July. It features exhibitions, trade promotions, shopping, music performances, various shows, amusement rides and a food festival. The fair is meant to celebrate the anniversary of Jakarta. The Jakarta Fair sees exhibitors from across the country display a whole range of goods and products ranging from specialty food items to traditional handmade arts and crafts. In addition to the many exhibitors, there is also live entertainment including music, dance and cultural performances.

The fair incorporates trade exhibitions and entertainment that existed in Batavia (now Jakarta) during Dutch East Indies era. Originally the annual fair took place in Koningsplein (now Merdeka square) in Weltevreden Batavia and it was called "Pasar Gambir". After Indonesian independence the modern Jakarta Fair was held again for the first time in 1968 and inaugurated by president Suharto. The fair took place from 5 June to 20 July 1968 on southern part of Merdeka square near National Monument. The idea to hold a grand fair in Jakarta was initiated by Jakarta's governor Ali Sadikin in 1967, inspired by the colonial era Pasar Gambir. He sought a centralized grand fair to combine several night markets ("Pasar Malam") held throughout the city. Since then it has become an annual event as part of the city's anniversary celebrations. The longest Jakarta Fair, of 71 days, was held in 1969. Usually Jakarta Fair is held for 30 to 35 days. USA president Richard Nixon is one of the VIP guest that visit Jakarta Fair 1969.

Because the number of participants grown steadily the fairground in the southern park of Medan Merdeka square was considered not large enough to contain the grand fair. In 1992 the Jakarta fairground was moved to its present location in Jakarta International Expo at Kemayoran. The exhibition complex is located on former Kemayoran Airport.

In 2010 trade worth Rp 3.5 trillion ($410 million) occurred in Jakarta Fair. The 2011 ticket price is Rp 15,000 ($1.8) on weekdays and Rp 20,000 ($2.4) on Saturday, Sunday and holidays.[2] 2,600 companies joined the 2011 Jakarta Fair in more than 1,300 stalls. The event attracted more than 4 million visitors with transaction worth Rp 3.7 trillion ($432.9 million) and surpassed the target.

A similar fair called Pasar Malam Besar held in The Hague, Netherlands, also inspired by the "Pasar Malam" tradition of colonial era Pasar Gambir.

And hence the pictures of Jakarta fair 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

This is bonus for you all who visit this page of thread


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

all of this girls is SPG in Jakarta Fair Kemayoran 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakarta International Jewellery Fair 2013

Tuesday, 07 Mei 2013 - 12:00 wib

The models show off their jewelry assecories during sixth Jakarta International Jewellery Fair 2013 in Balai Kartini, Jakarta Selatan, Tuesday (7/5/2013). Beside Indonesia, the show will include jewelries company from the others countries too, like Malaysia, Hongkong, India and Italia.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian peoples lifestyle right now is based on consumerism and shopping culture, i hope this is just a side effect of the growing of our middle class community.


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Indonesia Moslem community is actually based on local cultur and traditionaly had a moderate attitude if we are trying to compare them with moslem community around the worlds. Elegant, bold, cultured, beauty, smart, hardworking and assertiveness is always becames the trait of Indonesian Moslem woman such as me. So to compile all of those traits, we held the Indonesia Islamic Fashion Week 2013 in Jakarta.

to @Iraniangirl2 sister can look at post below

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Indonesia where the West meet East and the South meet the North, actually and literally


----------



## EastSea

madokafc said:


> Indonesia Moslem community is actually based on local cultur and traditionaly had a moderate attitude if we are trying to compare them with moslem community around the worlds. Elegant, bold, cultured, beauty, smart, hardworking and assertiveness is always becames the trait of Indonesian Moslem woman such as me. So to compile all of those traits, we held the Indonesia Islamic Fashion Week 2013 in Jakarta.
> 
> to @Iraniangirl2 sister can look at post below



Thks a lot, at least I could know that I could here communicate with Indonesia lady.


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta*

Jakarta /d&#658;&#601;&#712;k&#593;rt&#601;/, officially known as the Special Capital Region of Jakarta (Indonesian: Daerah Khusus Ibu Kota Jakarta), is the capital and largest city of Indonesia.

Located on the northwest coast of Java, Jakarta is the country's economic, cultural and political centre, and with a population of 10,187,595 as of November 2011, it is the most populous city in Indonesia and in Southeast Asia, and is the thirteenth most populated city in the world. The official metropolitan area, known as Jabodetabek (a name formed by combining the initial syllables of Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang and Bekasi), is the second largest in the world, yet the metropolis's suburbs still continue beyond it. Jakarta is listed as a global city in the 2008 Globalization and World Cities Study Group and Network (GaWC) research.[5] and has an area of 661 square kilometres (255 sq mi). This area has a population of well over 28 million,[6] making it one of the world's largest conurbations in terms of number of inhabitants.

In 2011, Jakarta ranked 17th among the world's 200 largest cities, a jump from its 2007 ranking of 171. Jakarta has grown more rapidly than Kuala Lumpur, Beijing and Bangkok.

Established in the fourth century, the city became an important trading port for the Kingdom of Sunda. It was the de facto capital of the Dutch East Indies (known as Batavia at that time) and has continued as the capital of Indonesia since the country's independence was declared in 1945.

The city is the seat of the ASEAN Secretariat. Jakarta is served by the Soekarno&#8211;Hatta International Airport, Halim Perdanakusuma International Airport, and Tanjung Priok Harbour; it is connected by several intercity and commuter railways, and served by several bus lines running on reserved busways.






*History of Jakarta*

*Pre-colonial era*

The area in and around modern Jakarta was part of the fourth century Sundanese kingdom of Tarumanagara, one of the oldest Hindu kingdoms in Indonesia. Following the decline of Tarumanagara, its territories, including the Jakarta area, became part of the Kingdom of Sunda. From 7th to early 13th century port of Sunda is within the sphere of influence of Srivijaya maritime empire. According to the Chinese source, Chu-fan-chi, written circa 1200, Chou Ju-kua reported in the early 13th century Srivijaya still ruled Sumatra, the Malay peninsula, and western Java (Sunda). The source reports the port of Sunda as strategic and thriving, pepper from Sunda being among the best in quality. The people worked in agriculture and their houses were built on wooden piles. The harbour area became known as Sunda Kelapa and by the fourteenth century, it was a major trading port for Sunda kingdom.
The first European fleet, four Portuguese ships from Malacca, arrived in 1513 when the Portuguese were looking for a route for spices.[11] The Kingdom of Sunda made an alliance treaty with Portugal by allowing the Portuguese to build a port in 1522 in order to defend against the rising power of the Sultanate of Demak from central Java.[12] In 1527, Fatahillah, a Javanese general from Demak attacked and conquered Sunda Kelapa, driving out the Portuguese. Sunda Kelapa was renamed Jayakarta,[12] and became a fiefdom of the Sultanate of Banten which became a major Southeast Asia trading centre.
Through the relationship with Prince Jayawikarta from the Sultanate of Banten, Dutch ships arrived in Jayakarta in 1596. In 1602, the English East India Company's first voyage, commanded by Sir James Lancaster, arrived in Aceh and sailed on to Banten where they were allowed to build a trading post. This site became the centre of English trade in Indonesia until 1682.[13]
Jayawikarta is thought to have made trading connections with the English merchants, rivals of the Dutch, by allowing them to build houses directly across from the Dutch buildings in 1615.

When relations between Prince Jayawikarta and the Dutch deteriorated, Jayawikarta's soldiers attacked the Dutch fortress. Prince Jayakarta's army and the English were defeated by the Dutch, in part owing to the timely arrival of Jan Pieterszoon Coen (J.P. Coen). The Dutch burned the English fort, and forced the English to retreat on their ships. The victory consolidated Dutch power and in 1619 they renamed the city Batavia.

Commercial opportunities in the capital of the Dutch colony attracted Indonesian and especially Chinese immigrants. This sudden population increase created burdens on the city. Tensions grew as the colonial government tried to restrict Chinese migration through deportations. Following a revolt, 5,000 Chinese were massacred by the Dutch and natives on 9 October 1740 and the following year, Chinese inhabitants were moved to Glodok outside the city walls. The city began to move further south as epidemics in 1835 and 1870 encouraged more people to move far south of the port. The Koningsplein, now Merdeka Square was completed in 1818, the housing park of Menteng was started in 1913, and Kebayoran Baru was the last Dutch-built residential area. By 1930 Batavia had more than 500,000 inhabitants, including 37,067 Europeans.
During World War II, the city was renamed from Batavia to "Jakarta" (short form of Jayakarta) by the Indonesian nationalists after conquering the city from the Dutch in 1942 with the help of the Japanese forces.

Following World War II, Indonesian Republicans withdrew from Allied-occupied Jakarta during their fight for Indonesian independence and established their capital in Yogyakarta. In 1950, once independence was secured, Jakarta was once again made the national capital. Indonesia's founding president, Sukarno, envisaged Jakarta as a great international city, and instigated large government-funded projects with openly nationalistic and modernist architecture. Projects included a clover-leaf highway, a major boulevard (Jalan MH Thamrin-Sudirman), monuments such as The National Monument, Hotel Indonesia, a shopping centre, and a new parliament building. In October 1965, Jakarta was the site of an abortive coup attempt in which 6 top generals were killed, precipitating a violent anti-communist purge in which half-a million people were killed, including many ethnic Chinese, and the beginning of Suharto's New Order. A monument stands where the generals' bodies were dumped.
In 1966, Jakarta was declared a "special capital city district" (daerah khusus ibukota), thus gaining a status approximately equivalent to that of a state or province. Lieutenant General Ali Sadikin served as Governor from the mid-60's commencement of the "New Order" through to 1977; he rehabilitated roads and bridges, encouraged the arts, built several hospitals, and a large number of new schools. He also cleared out slum dwellers for new development projects&#8212;some for the benefit of the Suharto family &#8212;and tried to eliminate rickshaws and ban street vendors. He began control of migration to the city in order to stem the overcrowding and poverty. Foreign investment contributed to a real estate boom which changed the face of the city. 


Jalan Jenderal Sudirman, Jakarta's main avenue and business district.
The boom ended with the 1997/98 East Asian Economic crisis putting Jakarta at the centre of violence, protest, and political maneuvering. After 32 years in power, support from President Suharto began to wane. Tensions reached a peak in when four students were shot dead at Trisakti University by security forces; four days of riots and violence ensued that killed an estimated 1,200, and destroyed or damaged 6,000 buildings. Much of the rioting targeted Chinese Indonesians. Suharto resigned as president, and Jakarta has remained the focal point of democratic change in Indonesia. Jemaah Islamiah-connected bombings occurred almost annually in the city between 2000 and 2005, with another bombing in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kota or kotamadya (cities) and regency of Jakarta*


Map of the cities (kotamadya) in Jakarta province. Each city is divided into subdistricts (kecamatan).
Officially, Jakarta is not a city, but a province with special status as the capital of Indonesia. It has a governor (instead of a mayor), and is divided into several sub-regions with their own administrative systems. As a province, the official name of Jakarta is Daerah Khusus Ibukota Jakarta ("Special Capital City District of Jakarta"), which in Indonesian is abbreviated to DKI Jakarta.
Jakarta is divided into five kota or kotamadya ("cities" &#8211; formerly municipalities), each headed by a mayor &#8211; and one regency (kabupaten) headed by a regent. In August 2007, Jakarta held its first ever election to choose a governor, whereas previously the city's governors were appointed by the local house of representatives. The poll is part of a country-wide decentralization drive, allowing for direct local elections in several areas.

The cities/municipalities of Jakarta are:
Central Jakarta (Jakarta Pusat) is Jakarta's smallest city and home to most of Jakarta's administrative and political centre. It is characterized by large parks and Dutch colonial buildings. Landmarks include the National Monument (Monas), the Istiqlal Mosque, the Jakarta Cathedral, and museums.

West Jakarta (Jakarta Barat) has the highest concentration of small-scale industries in Jakarta. The area includes Jakarta's Chinatown and Dutch colonial landmarks such as the Chinese Langgam building and Toko Merah. West Jakarta contains part of Jakarta Old Town.
South Jakarta (Jakarta Selatan), originally planned as a satellite city, is now the location of large upscale shopping centres and affluent residential areas. Jakarta Selatan functions as Jakarta's ground water buffer,but recently the green belt areas are threatened by new developments. Much of the CBD area of Jakarta is concentrated in Setia Budi, South Jakarta, bordering the Tanah Abang/Sudirman area of Central Jakarta.
East Jakarta (Jakarta Timur) territory is characterized by several industrial sectors erected in this city.[36] Also located in East Jakarta are Taman Mini Indonesia Indah and Halim Perdanakusuma International Airport.
North Jakarta (Jakarta Utara) is the only city in Jakarta that is bounded by the sea (Java Sea). It is the location of the Tanjung Priok Port. Large-scale and medium-scale industries are concentrated in North Jakarta. North Jakarta contains part of Jakarta Old Town, formerly known as Batavia since the 17th century, and was a centre of VOC trade activity in Dutch East Indies. Also located in North Jakarta is Ancol Dreamland (Taman Impian Jaya Ancol), currently the largest integrated tourism area in South East Asia.

The only regency (kabupaten) of Jakarta is:
Thousand Islands (Kepulauan Seribu), formerly a subdistrict of North Jakarta, is a collection of 105 small islands located on Java Sea. It has a high conservation value because of its unique and special ecosystems. Marine tourism, such as diving, water bicycle, and wind surfing, is the most important touristic activity in this territory. The main transportation between these islands are speed boat or small ferries.


----------



## Nike

*Geography*


Jakarta is located on the northwest coast of Java, at the mouth of the Ciliwung River on Jakarta Bay, which is an inlet of the Java Sea. Officially, the area of the Jakarta Special District is 662 km2 (256 sq mi) of land area and 6,977 km2 (2,694 sq mi) of sea area.The Thousand Islands, which are administratively a part of Jakarta, are located in Jakarta Bay, north of the city.
Jakarta lies in a low, flat basin, averaging 7 metres (23 ft) above sea level;[citation needed] 40% of Jakarta, particularly the northern areas, is below sea level, while the southern parts are comparatively hilly. Rivers flow from the Puncak highlands to the south of the city, across the city northwards towards the Java Sea; the most important[clarification needed] is the Ciliwung River, which divides the city into the western and eastern principalities. Other rivers include the Pesanggrahan, and Sunter.
All these rivers, combined with the wet season rains and insufficient drainage due to clogging, make Jakarta prone to flooding. Moreover, Jakarta is sinking about 5 to 10 centimeters each year, even up to 20 centimeters in the northern coastal areas. To help cope with the threat from the sea, the Netherlands will give $4 million for a feasibility study to build a dike around Jakarta Bay. The ring dike will be equipped with a pumping system and retention areas to defend against seawater. Additionally, the dike will function as a toll road. The project will be built by 2025.






*Climate*

Jakarta has a hot and humid climate on the boundary between tropical monsoon (Am) and savanna (Aw) according to the Köppen climate classification system. Despite being located relatively close to the equator, the city has distinct wet and dry seasons. The wet season in Jakarta covers the majority of the year, running from November through June. The remaining four months forms the city&#8217;s dry season. Located in the western part of Java, Jakarta&#8217;s wet season rainfall peak is January with average monthly rainfall of 389 millimetres (15.3 in), and its dry season low point is September with a monthly average of 30 millimetres (1.2 in).


----------



## Nike

*Culture*

As the economic and political capital of Indonesia, Jakarta attracts many domestic immigrants who bring their various languages, dialects, foods and customs.





The Golden Snail (Keong Emas), established in the 1970s during the New Order era, is an IMAX theatre located in Taman Mini Indonesia Indah, East Jakarta.


Festival Beach in Ancol Dreamland, North Jakarta.
The "Betawi" (Orang Betawi, or "people of Batavia") are the descendants of the people living in and around Batavia and recognized as an ethnic group from around the 18th&#8211;19th century. The Betawi people are mostly descended from various Southeast-Asian ethnic groups brought or attracted to Batavia to meet labor needs, and include people from different parts of Indonesia.[48] The language and Betawi culture are distinct from those of the Sundanese or Javanese, forming itself as a language island in the surrounding area. The language is mostly based on the East Malay dialect and enriched by loan words from Dutch, Portuguese, Sundanese, Javanese, Chinese, and Arabic. Nowadays, the Jakarta dialect (Bahasa Jakarta), used as a street language by people in Jakarta, is loosely based on the Betawi language. Betawi arts have a low profile in Jakarta, and most Betawi have moved to the suburbs of Jakarta, displaced by new migrants. It is easier to find Java- or Minang-based wedding ceremonies rather than Betawi weddings in Jakarta. It is easier to find Javanese Gamelan instead of Gambang Kromong (a mixture between Betawi and Chinese music) or Tanjidor (a mixture between Betawi and Portuguese music) or Marawis (a mixture between Betawi and Yaman music). However, some festivals such as the Jalan Jaksa Festival or Kemang Festival include efforts to preserve Betawi arts by inviting artists to give performances.






There has been a significant Chinese community in Jakarta for many centuries. The Chinese in Jakarta traditionally reside around old urban areas, such as Pinangsia, Pluit and Glodok (Jakarta Chinatown) areas. They also can be found in old chinatowns of Senen and Jatinegara. Officially, they make up 6% of the Jakartan population, although this number may be under-reported.[50] Chinese culture also had influenced Betawi culture, such as the popularity of Chinese cakes and sweets, firecrackers, to Betawi wedding attire that demonstrates Chinese and Arab influences.





















Jakarta has several performing art centres, such as the Taman Ismail Marzuki (TIM) art centre in Cikini, Gedung Kesenian Jakarta near Pasar Baru, Balai Sarbini in Plaza Semanggi area, Bentara Budaya Jakarta in Palmerah area, Pasar Seni (Art Market) in Ancol, and traditional Indonesian art performances at the pavilions of some provinces in Taman Mini Indonesia Indah. Traditional music is often found at high-class hotels, including Wayang and Gamelan performances. Javanese Wayang Orang performances can be found at Wayang Orang Bharata theater near Senen bus terminal. As the nation's largest city and capital, Jakarta has lured much national and regional talent who hope to find a greater audience and more opportunities for success.


















Jakarta hosts several prestigious art and culture festivals, and exhibitions, such as the annual Jakarta International Film Festival (JiFFest), Jakarta International Java Jazz Festival, Jakarta Fashion Week, Jakarta Fashion & Food Festival (JFFF), Jakarta Fair, Indonesia Creative Products and Jakarta Arts and Crafts exhibition. Flona Jakarta is a flora-and-fauna exhibition, held annually in August at Lapangan Banteng Park, featuring flowers, plant nurseries, and pets. The Jakarta Fair is held annually from mid-June to mid-July to celebrate the anniversary of the city and is largely centred around a trade fair. However this month-long fair also features entertainment, including arts and music performances by local bands and musicians.

Several foreign art and culture centres are also established in Jakarta, and mainly serve to promote culture and language through learning centres, libraries, and art galleries. Among these foreign art and cultural centres are China Confucius Institute, Netherlands Erasmus Huis, UK British Council, France Centre Culturel Français, Germany Goethe-Institut, Japan Foundation, and the Jawaharlal Nehru Indian Cultural Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Museums In Jakarta*



*National Museum of Indonesia in Central Jakarta*
The museums in Jakarta cluster around the Central Jakarta Merdeka Square area, Jakarta Old Town, and Taman Mini Indonesia Indah.
The Jakarta Old Town contains museums that are former institutional buildings of Colonial Batavia. Some of these museums are: Jakarta History Museum (former City Hall of Batavia), Wayang Museum (Puppet Museum) (former Church of Batavia), the Fine Art and Ceramic Museum (former Court House of Justice of Batavia), the Maritime Museum (former Sunda Kelapa warehouse), Bank Indonesia Museum (former Javasche Bank), and Bank Mandiri Museum (former Nederlandsche Handels Maatschappij). Several museums clustered in central Jakarta around the Merdeka Square area include: National Museum of Indonesia (also known as Gedung Gajah ("the Elephant Building"), Monas (National Monument), Istiqlal Islamic Museum in Istiqlal mosque, and Jakarta Cathedral Museum on the second floor of Jakarta Cathedral. Also in the central Jakarta area is the Taman Prasasti Museum (former cemetery of Batavia), and Textile Museum in Tanah Abang area. The recreational area of Taman Mini Indonesia Indah in East Jakarta contains fourteen museums, such as Indonesia Museum, Purna Bhakti Pertiwi Museum, Asmat Museum, Bayt al-Qur'an Islamic Museum, Pusaka (heirloom) Museum, and other science-based museum such as Research & Technology Information Centre, Komodo Indonesian Fauna Museum, Insect Museum, Petrol and Gas Museum, plus the Transportation Museum.

Other museums are Satria Mandala Military Museum, Museum Sumpah Pemuda, and Lubang Buaya.


----------



## Nike

*Municipal finances*


Hotel Indonesia Roundabout
The ability of the regional government to respond to the many problems of Jakarta is constrained by extremely limited finances. In 2013 the total budget available to the Jakarta regional government was approved at around Rp 50 trillion (about $US 5.2 billion), equivalent to around $US 380 per citizen. Priority areas of spending are expected to be education, transport, flood control measures, environment programs, and various types of social spending (such as health and housing).

The Jakarta provincial government, like all other provincial governments in Indonesia, relies on transfers from the central government for the bulk of budget income. Local (non-central government) sources of revenue are incomes from various taxes such as vehicle ownership and vehicle transfer fees and so on.

In recent years, the Jakarta provincial government has consistently run a surplus of between 15-20% of total planned spending, largely because of delays in procurement procedures and other inefficiencies in the spending process. The regular underspending is a matter of frequent public comment but the legal and administrative blockages that cause the underspending problem seem very difficult to overcome.

Landmarks






Istiqlal Mosque with Cathedral in the background.

Most of Jakarta's landmarks, monuments and statues were built during Sukarno era around the 1960s and completed in Suharto era, while some are the colonial Dutch East Indies heritage. Near the national monument stands a Mahabharata themed Arjuna Wijaya chariot statue and fountain. Further south through Jalan Thamrin, the main avenue of Jakarta, the Selamat Datang monument stands on the fountain in the centre of Hotel Indonesia roundabout. Other landmarks include the Istiqlal Mosque, the Jakarta Cathedral and Immanuel Church. The former Batavia Stadhuis in Jakarta Old Town is also the city's landmark. The Wisma 46 building in Central Jakarta is currently the highest building in Jakarta and Indonesia.






Some of statues and monuments in Jakarta are nationalist, such as the West Irian Liberation monument. Several Indonesian national heroes are commemorated in statues, such as Diponegoro and Kartini statues in Merdeka Square, Sudirman and Thamrin statues located in each respectable avenues, also Sukarno and Hatta statues in Proclamation Monument also on the entrance of Soekarno&#8211;Hatta International Airport.

*Tourism*

Most of the visitors attracted to Jakarta are domestic tourists from all over Indonesia. As the gateway of Indonesia, Jakarta often serves as the stop-over for foreign visitors on their way to Indonesian popular tourist destinations such as Bali and Yogyakarta. Other than attracted to monuments, landmarks, and museums around Merdeka square and Jakarta Old Town, tourist attractions include Taman Mini Indonesia Indah, Ragunan Zoo, Sunda Kelapa old port and the Ancol Dreamland complex on Jakarta Bay, including Dunia Fantasi theme park, Sea World, Atlantis Water Adventure, and Gelanggang Samudra.
Tourism is contributing a growing amount of income to the city. In 2012, the tourism sector contributed 2.6 trillion rupiah (US$268.5 million) to the city&#8217;s total direct income of 17.83 trillion rupiah, a 17.9 per cent increase over 2011. Tourism stakeholders are expecting greater marketing of the Jakarta as a tourism destination.



*Shopping*

Jakarta is a shopping hub in the nation also one of the best places to shop in South East Asia. The city has numerous shopping malls and traditional markets. The annual "Jakarta Great Sale" is held every year on June and July to celebrate Jakarta's anniversary with about 73 participating shopping centres in 2012.

Malls such as Plaza Indonesia, Plaza Senayan and Senayan City provides numerous selections of luxury brands. Mall Taman Anggrek, Pondok Indah Mall and Central Park Jakarta cater high-street brands such as UK's Topshop and Europe's Zara [66]
United Kingdom's number one department store, Debenhams has 3 outlets in the city, the first one on Senayan City, Supermall Karawaci and Lippo Mall Kemang Village. Japan's international Sogo department store has about 6 department stores which spread around shopping malls in the city. Seibu flagship store is located on Grand Indonesia Shopping Town. And French luxury department store, Galeries Lafayette will open its doors for the first time on South East Asia in Pacific Place Jakarta.
Internationally known luxury brands such as Louis Vuitton, Bulgari, Chanel, Gucci, Christian Louboutin, Balenciaga, and Giorgio Armani can be easily found on Jakarta's luxury shopping malls.

Satrio-Casablanca corridor, 3.5 kilometre-long street that is a new shopping belt in Jakarta.[67] Many multistorey shopping centres are located here, such as Kuningan City, Mal Ambassador, and Kota Kasablanka. And Satrio-Casablanca's largest shopping centre, Ciputra World Jakarta, will opened in 2013.

Traditional markets include Blok M, Tanah Abang, Senen, Pasar Baru, Glodok, Mangga Dua, Cempaka Mas, and Jatinegara. In Jakarta there are also markets that sells specified collectable items, such as antique goods in Surabaya Street and gemstones in Rawabening Market.


----------



## Nike

Just a very old news though, but worth mentioning 

*RI firms invest heavily 
abroad*

Hans David Tampubolon, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Mon, February 13 2012, 11:39 PM

Direct investments made by Indonesian companies abroad almost tripled in value last year, central bank data reveals. Although the latest development is considered positive, many business players argue that it reflects deteriorating investment conditions domestically.

As of the end of December 2011, Indonesian companies had invested a whopping US$7.7 billion in a variety of business sectors in Asia, the Americas and Africa. The investment value grew by 185 percent compared to $2.7 billion in 2010.

&#8220;Indonesian companies have begun to see that the domestic market has become saturated and therefore they are looking for new markets by expanding their businesses abroad,&#8221; said Sofjan Wanandi, chairman of the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo).

The investments, he said, were made largely in other Asian countries and in South America. &#8220;This is all part of globalization. You cannot stop domestic companies from going global if they want to do so,&#8221; Sofjan told The Jakarta Post.

Apindo deputy chairman Hariyadi Sukamdani said that Indonesian businesses had been expanding aggressively in Africa, particularly oil and mining companies. Hariyadi said such companies often found that operating abroad was more cost-efficient.

In comparison to the investments made abroad, domestic businesses spent a total of $8.4 billion on direct investments in the country, or a 25 percent increase from $6.7 billion invested in 2010.

Both Sofjan and Hariyadi said legal uncertainties in Indonesia and the usual impediments in the domestic investment climate also factored into the decision to invest abroad. Indonesian companies are struggling with high production costs, particularly logistics, with a lack of infrastructure development the biggest obstacle. 

According to data from the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), transportation costs in Indonesia amount to around 30 percent of total production costs due to poor infrastructure, while companies operating in China only need to allocate around 12 percent of their production costs for transporting goods and services.

On top of the infrastructure bottle neck, companies suffer from deals made by politicians in regional governments with workers unions. Recently Apindo was forced to agree to a 23 percent increase in the minimum wage in Tangerang and Bekasi. The deal was made after tens of thousands of workers in Bekasi, West Java, blockaded the Jakarta &#8211;Cikarang toll road, protesting against a legal appeal lodged by Apindo for a 16 percent wage increase in the regency. Apindo won the legal battle, but agreed to accept the pay rises due to the labor unrest.

Apindo argues that regional governments abuse their power by disregarding policy recommendations from the National Wage Council (DPN), claiming that many companies will have to relocate due to the new salary standards.

Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) member and lawmaker, Bambang Soesatyo, said that the main reasons for Indonesian businesses aggressively expanding abroad was legal certainty and security issues.

&#8220;They want to protect their businesses from domestic threats, such as the lack of security and legal uncertainties. They feel that doing business abroad, such as in China, Cambodia or Vietnam, is more conducive than at home,&#8221; he said.

RI firms invest heavily abroad | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Surabaya: A melting pot 
of harmony*







Indra Harsaputra, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya | Headlines | Sun, July 28 2013, 10:12 AM

_&#8220;I love you when you bow in your mosque, kneel in your temple, pray in your church. For you and I are sons of one religion, and it is the spirit.&#8221;_

&#8212; Khalil Gibran

Chinatown in the heart of the East Java capital of Surabaya is as lively as ever. Traders sell dates for breaking the fast in many corners while others solemnly pray at the Sunan Ampel Grand Mosque.

&#8220;This is where the cemetery of the Tjoa family, a Chinese-Indonesian family, is located,&#8221; said Paulina Mayasari, founder of the Jejak Petjinan Community, inside the Sunan Ampel cemetery complex.

The woman, who was presented the Intercultural Innovation Award by the United Nations&#8217; Alliance of Civilizations in 2010, won recognition for her efforts in nurturing a culture of nondiscrimination within the community through her Melantjong Petjinan Soerabaia tour concept.

Paulina said the presence of the Chinese-Indonesian family cemetery inside the complex where Sunan Ampel &#8212; one of the nine spiritual leaders who introduced Islam in Java in the 15th century &#8212; is evidence of Surabaya&#8217;s role as a melting pot of religions and ethnicities. 

Author Boen Liang wrote in Matahari magazine&#8217;s first edition on Aug. 1, 1934, about the arrival of a group of young men from China in Surabaya. The group was known as the Tjoa family, and among them was the renowned Tjoa Kwie Soe.

Born in 1739, Tjoa Kwie Soe was the son of wealthy Tjoa Tjhong, who was from the family of Tjioe Boe Ong, a Chinese emperor. He arrived in Surabaya in 1753 and opened a store in Djalanan Kampoeng Tionghoa, also known as Petjinan Koelon. 

At that time, the Dutch wanted to take over Surabaya, but the locals &#8212; led by leaders like Suropati, Adipati Passaroean and Tumenggung Onggodjoyo &#8212; fought them. Tjoa was said to be skilled in martial art, which he later used to back up Onggodjoyo.

&#8220;Tjoa Kwie Soe helped Onggodjoyo in fighting the Dutch and Onggodjoyo won. Following his victory, Tjoa Kwie Soe married Onggodjoyo&#8217;s daughter, Nyai Roro Kindjeng, in an Islamic ceremony,&#8221; Paulina says.

Tjoa Kwie Soe died at the age of 54 and is believed to be interred in Kebangsren, Surabaya, while his wife and father in-law along with several other family members were buried at the Sunan Ampel complex.

In different part of Surabaya, the afternoon call to prayer rang out from the Cheng Ho Mosque. Established in May 2001, it is believed to be the first mosque in the country to bear a Muslim Chinese name.

&#8220;I have to pray first, but I&#8217;ll be back in 30 minutes to cook your order,&#8221; said Mulyono, a fried rice seller, before leaving his stall in front of the mosque.

During Ramadhan, Mulyono and eight other food traders in the mosque complex continue to serve customers. 

_The 35-year-old native of Jombang, East Java, explained that the mosque&#8217;s caretakers allowed them to open their food stalls during the fasting month. Most food businesses have to close down during daylight hours out of respect for those fasting.

&#8220;The mosque&#8217;s caretakers allow us to sell food to those not fasting, especially non-Muslims. They allow us to continue running our business since they know that we need the money to support our families,&#8221; Mulyono said._

Surabaya: A melting pot of harmony | The Jakarta Post

This is what i call harmony and tolerance, fasting is not a reason to made the others suffer


----------



## Nike

*A boisterous royal ritual *

Wendra Ajistyatama, The Jakarta Post, Kutai Kartanegara | Culture | Sat, July 06 2013, 5:01 PM

Erau comes from the Kutai word eroh, meaning noisy, boisterous and cheerful. The pervading atmosphere of joy and excitement is in the sense of various groups engaged in activities to celebrate an event recognizing the significance of sacred rituals and entertainment. 

The Erau International Folklore and Art Festival, also known as the Kutai cultural festival, is one of the grandest events on the Kutai calendar and is eagerly awaited by tourists &#8212; as well as photographers. 

The festival comprises a host of art and cultural activities from June 30 to July 8 in the royal city of Tenggarong in Kutai Kartanegara, East Kalimantan. This year&#8217;s celebration has also been enlivened by the participation of art troupes from 12 countries.

The event was first held long ago as a ritual ground-touching and bathing ceremony for Aji Batara Agung Dewa Sakti, when he became five. When he reached adulthood and enthroned as the first king of Kutai Kartanegara in 1300, an Erau ritual was also conducted. 

From then on, the rituals have been organized when there has been a succession or coronation of a new monarch.

While serving as an enthronement ceremony, the Erau ritual has also been held to confer titles from the king to distinguished figures or community leaders rendering services to the kingdom. 

At the end of the era of Kutai Kartanegara kingdom in 1960, the region was turned into a regency with autonomous status. 

However, the Erau tradition has been preserved as a popular cultural festival &#8212; and a as part of events to commemorate the founding of Tenggarong, the former seat of the Kutai Kartanegara kingdom.





_Extgravaganza: Dancers perfom the Kancet Lasan at the festival&#8217;s opening._





_Too cool: A woman in traditional Dayak clothing sports a pair of sunglasses at the opening of the Erau International Folklore and Art Festival._





Procession: A dance troupe from France parades during the fesitval&#8217;s opening ceremony.





_Focused: The &#8220;Mendirikan Ayu&#8221; (Raise Love) procession at the Erau International Folklore and Art Festival._





_Welcome: A troupe of dancers from Japan was on hand for the festival, one of 12 groups from outside Indonesia to attend._





Dance fever: Several dancers perform the hudoq dance from the Bahau Dayak and Modang people. More than 30 ethnic groups were represented at the festival.





Pensive: A performer prepares for the hudoq dance.

*Kutai Kartanegara gets 
shopping behemoth*

Nurni Sulaiman, The Jakarta Post, Tenggarong | Archipelago | Sat, December 15 2012, 9:10 AM

Residents in the wealthy regency of Kutai Kartanegara, East Kalimantan, will soon have the biggest commercial and office center in East Kalimantan, the Royal World Plaza, right on their doorstep. 

The business and office center will be built right next to the Kutai Kartanegara regency administrative office in Tenggarong by PT Citra Gading Asritama, on a 3-hectare plot of land. 

The center will consist of two towers, seven and 11 stories tall housing 400 offices and some 200 shops. 

The ground-breaking ceremony for the construction of the project was officiated by Kutai Kartanegara Regent Rita Widyasari last month.

&#8220;We must be optimistic that the Royal World Plaza will have a positive impact on economic growth in Tenggarong and surrounding areas. Besides that, companies operating in Kutai Kartanegara will be located here,&#8221; Rita said.

The shopping and office center will cater to various mining, plantation and forestry companies in Kutai Kartanegara. 

Local residents will no longer need to travel as far as Samarinda to shop.

Kutai Kartanegara is Indonesia&#8217;s richest regency, with a total budget of Rp 4.1 trillion in 2011, followed by Surabaya and Bandung.

Kutai Kartanegara Tourism Office head Sri Wahyuni said the business and office center in Tenggarong would boost tourism in Tenggarong.

Tenggarong resident Yayuk could not hide her pleasure at the presence of the Royal World Plaza. &#8220;Wow, I&#8217;m very happy. I don&#8217;t have to go to Samarinda for shopping,&#8221; said the lecturer at Kartanegara University.

Another Tenggarong resident, Agri Winata, concurred, saying: &#8220;We positively welcome the center in Tenggarong, certainly for the sake of economic growth so as to improve the well-being of people in Tenggarong and surrounding areas,&#8221; he said.

Not a single shopping mall has been built in Kutai Kartanegara as of now. Its luxury assets after the collapse of the Kutai Kartanegara Bridge, are just the regency administrative office complex and the Aji Imbut Stadium in Tenggarong.

The project is expected to be completed by 2014. Its construction applies the build, operate, transfer (BOT) system, in which the building will be owned by the Kutai Kartanegara regency administration after 30 years of operation.

The regency administration owns the land while its construction does not use funds from the regency budget, but is wholly financed by PT Citra Gading Asritama as investor.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2012/12/15/kutai-kartanegara-gets-shopping-behemoth.html


----------



## Nike

*&#8216;Stop thinking we are 
rich&#8217;: Kutai Kartanegara 
regent*

The Jakarta Post | Reportage | Thu, January 17 2013, 2:01 PM





Rita Widyasari: (JP/Prodita Sabarini)

The media likes to dub East Kalimantan regency Kutai Kartanegara as the richest in the country. 

At a glance it appears as if it is; the region lies on the former Kutai Kartanegara sultanate and is assigned the biggest regional budget. In 2013, Kutai Kartanegara will have Rp 7.5 trillion (US$776.79 million) to spend, around 33 percent higher than 2012&#8217;s budget of Rp 5 trillion. 

Moreover, the area is rich in coal, with more than 1.2 million hectares of its land allocated to more than 680 mining concessions. 

Yet, its regent, the feisty 39-year-old Rita Widyasari, the former local council speaker, refused to call her regency &#8220;rich&#8221;. It was actually her father, former graft convict and regent Syaukani Hasan Rais, who made Indonesians aware of Kutai Kartanegara&#8217;s wealth when he announced free health and education services. Syaukani&#8217;s legacy was tarnished when he was implicated in a corruption case that involved Rp 103.5 billion in funds and sentenced to six years by the Supreme Court. He received a controversial presidential pardon and served only three years.

In her residence in Tenggarong, Kutai Kartanegara&#8217;s center of governance, Rita, once a fellow at Harvard University&#8217;s Executive Education Training program, was seated on a brown leather sofa. Her young daughter runs around the room. 

Rita, who took office in 2010, said that she was well aware of the wealth of natural resources that her regency holds. The regency produces around 70 million tons of coal per year, nearly half of East Kalimantan&#8217;s coal production. 

Kutai Kartanegara&#8217;s budget, she said, was &#8220;incomparable with the sheer size of the region&#8221;. 

&#8220;Before I became regent Samarinda had a budget of Rp 1.8 trillion for 700 square kilometers. We have Rp 5 trillion [in 2012&#8217;s regional budget] and we&#8217;re 27,000 square meters, 39 times bigger than Samarinda!&#8221; she said. 

&#8220;We should have their budget of 1.8 [trillion rupiahs] times 39 and then we can build infrastructure that&#8217;s connected like Samarinda,&#8221; said Rita. She was educated in Bandung&#8217;s Padjadjaran University in West Java, graduating in social sciences and continued a masters program at the Jend. Sudirman University in Purwokerto, Central Java. 

Rita also compared Kutai Kartanegara to Surakarta, a mere 44 square kilometers. 

&#8220;We are 600 times bigger than Surakarta whose infrastructure has been built already!&#8221; she said. Rita&#8217;s aide Abriyanto also pointed out that Kutai Kartanegara is 40 times the size of Jakarta. 

Rita said that the argument that Kutai Kartanegara has a small population &#8212; little more than 600,000 people based on the 2010 census &#8212; was not strong enough. 

&#8220;Our population is dispersed, so we have to build infrastructure to reach 1,000 people here, 1,000 people there. We have to connect districts and make resources closer to the people,&#8221; she said. 






With its huge size, Kutai Kartanegara still needs roads to link the different areas. Rita said that only 
40 percent of their roads were in good condition. 

The other 30 percent are in bad condition and the rest are in dire condition, she said. 

&#8220;I&#8217;ve calculated the cost to build roads and connect the entire regency. It&#8217;s Rp 65 trillion,&#8221; she said. 

Rita said that the regency was still overly dependent on non-renewable resources.

Abriyanto, said that in the long term, Kutai Kartanegara was to be the center of agricultural products &#8212; an alternative to non-renewable resources. 

The regency is allocating 10,000 hectares of land to develop cassava farms with farmers. Cassava can be made into ethanol and tapioca flour. Abriyanto said that Kutai wanted to fill the gap in Indonesia&#8217;s cassava shortage. He said that the farmers involved in this program would have a say in the industry as well as 10 percent of the shares in the industry.

Meanwhile, regarding investing in human capital, Rita created the program &#8220;One teacher, One laptop&#8221; to assist teachers. Some 13,000 teachers were given laptop notebooks. The total cost for the program was Rp 83 billion. 

&#8220;If they are able to work faster and prepare classes better with the laptop, then the quality of teaching will be better and children will learn more,&#8221; she said. 

She said that because many of Kutai Kartanegara&#8217;s residents are isolated and still lack access to roads it was not yet appropriate to call the regency rich. 

&#8220;There&#8217;s still a lot of work to be done,&#8221; she said. 

&#8212; JP/Prodita Sabarini and Nurni Sulaiman, Tenggarong

âStop thinking we are richâ: Kutai Kartanegara regent | The Jakarta Post

*Kutai Kartanegara hands 
out 13,098 laptops to teachers *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Archipelago | Thu, January 05 2012, 1:25 PM

The Kutai Kartanegara administration is campaigning for a &#8220;One Teacher One Laptop&#8221; program, in which 13,098 Hewlett Packard (HP) ProBook 4430s laptops are to be given to teachers in the East Kalimantan regency.

Regent Rita Widyasari said on Thursday that the laptops would hopefully help raise the quality of education among teachers and students in the regency.

&#8220;We hope that teachers can improve their quality and capabilities with the help of this technological equipment,&#8221; she said as quoted by tempo.co.

She said the administration had opted for the HP ProBook 4430 after learning that the laptop was tough and durable.

HP Indonesia Personal Systems Group education director, Christian Kangean, said the ProBook 4430 used an Intel Core i3-2330M processor and a 14-inch LED, backlit monitor. (awd)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2012/01/05/kutai-kartanegara-hands-out-13098-laptops-teachers.html


----------



## Nike

*Blimbingsari embraces community 
tourism*

Desy Nurhayati, The Jakarta Post, Denpasar | Archipelago | Sat, July 27 2013, 10:06 AM

Bali Community-Based Tourism Association (Bali CoBTA) is working with local residents to develop Blimbingsari into an attractive tourist destination in an attempt to offer a first-hand experience of a Balinese village.

Under the concept of community-based tourism, in which tourism is managed by local residents, the association is assisting local residents to create interesting programs for tourists, said Bali CoBTA assistant chairperson Christine Sutanti.

&#8220;We create packages of interesting activities to attract tourists to visit Blimbingsari, in the hope that tourist arrivals increase and benefit local residents,&#8221; she said.

Located in Jembrana, the island&#8217;s western regency, Blimbingsari is prepared to welcome guests, with the availability of 85 homestays.

&#8220;We provide suite rooms and deluxe rooms to the standard of a hotel, equipped with facilities like hot water and toilet seats,&#8221; said Wayan Murtiasa, one of the local residents.

This year, the village is expecting more guests after welcoming a total of 2,593 tourists, comprising 174 foreigners and 2,419 domestic tourists, last year. 

Foreign tourists visiting the village were mostly from Australia, Germany, the US, the Netherlands, Canada, Africa, Korea, China, Japan, Singapore and Malaysia.

Blimbingsari has unique characteristics and a comfortable atmosphere with fresh, pollution-free air. Tourists can also enjoy the wildlife of west Bali at the West Bali National Park by trekking in the forest and observing the starling or jalak putih, the mascot of west Bali.

In addition to trekking, tourists can visit agro-tourism sites with paddy fields and plantations of cocoa, coconut, banana, teak and mahogany, as well as the home industries of brown sugar, dried coconut and fishery products. They can also visit local schools and orphanages to interact with local children.

Those who like outdoor activities can go camping in the village or in the woods, or go jogging, cycling, fishing in the river or the sea and snorkeling in Menjangan Island.

Spiritual retreats and visits to the unique architecture of Pniel Church are also included in the package of activities offered to tourists during their stay.

Blimbingsari is well-known as a village with a Christian majority that is native to Bali.

&#8220;Blimbingsari looks like any other Balinese traditional village, as seen from its buildings, language and the traditional clothing worn by the villagers. Although they aren&#8217;t Hindus, they preserve their Balinese traditions and identity,&#8221; Wayan said.

According to the Bali CoBTA website, Blimbingsari was opened for settlement on Nov. 30, 1939, by inhabitants from various villages in central Bali, east Bali, and north Bali. The village grew rapidly in terms of education, culture and economy.

During the Dutch colonial period, a concerted effort was made to preserve, then promote certain Balinese cultural traditions in order to create an attractive image for the purposes of tourism.

Initially, all Catholic and Protestant missionaries were banned from pushing their ideas on the island but by the early 1930s, some inroads were made and a very small Christian community began to emerge.

This &#8220;new&#8221; community created tensions with both the local Hindu population and the Dutch and in 1939 the colonialists decided to shift the missionaries to two very remote locations in the mountains of far west Bali. 

At the time there was nothing at either location and both were built from scratch.

Blimbingsari embraces community tourism | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Myanmar Calling Out for Indonesia&#8217;s Telkom*
By Muhammad Al Azhari on 8:39 pm July 29, 2013.






Telekomunikasi Indonesia has been aggressively expanding its presence throughout Southeast Asia.&#8194;(EPA Photo/Bagus Indahono)

*Telekomunikasi Indonesia, the nation&#8217;s biggest telecommunication company, has won a tender to manage Myanmar&#8217;s international networks.*

*&#8220;The trust given by the Myanmar government is the result of our team&#8217;s hard work on the ground in Myanmar. This will be an opportunity to show Telkom can be aligned with other big international operators,&#8221; Arief Yahya, president director of state-controlled Telkom, said in a statement on Friday.*

*Telkom has been tasked with modernizing Myanmar&#8217;s information and communications technology facilities following years of neglect during a period of military government that attracted international sanctions.*

Arief said Myanmar, which is in the process of economic liberalization, would provide business opportunities, which Telkom was seeking to tap into by opening a representative office in the country.

&#8220;This proves Telkom&#8217;s seriousness in getting a foothold in Myanmar&#8217;s emerging market,&#8221; Arief said.

*In April, Telkom missed out on two telecom licenses after Myanmar&#8217;s Ministry of Communication and Information Technology shortlisted 12 bidders. Telkom was not on the list.*

Telkom&#8217;s expansion into Myanmar follows a call by State Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan last year for companies under his watch to aggressively pursue opportunities in the fellow Association of Southeast Asian Nations member.

*Cement-maker Semen Indonesia is another company that has heeded the call, setting aside $200 million to buy a plant.*

*Telkom, via Telekom Internasional, a subsidiary that handles the company&#8217;s business overseas, has expanded into Hong Kong, East Timor, Australia, Malaysia and Singapore.*

It has also set its sights on markets elsewhere in Asia, and in the Middle East.

In Hong Kong, Telkom offers &#8220;Kartu As 2 in 1,&#8221; a customized SIM product launched via Telkom Internasional Hong Kong last October. The SIM card contains both Indonesian and Hong Kong numbers.

*According to Hong Kong&#8217;s 2011 census, there were 137,403 Indonesians, 1.9 percent of the population, living in the territory.*

*In East Timor, Telkom is investing $50 million to establish GSM and 3G telecommunications operations.*

Last year the company secured a license to run telephony services for three years in the country.

*Telkom is seeking a 60 percent market share in East Timor.*

In Australia, Telkom is looking to enter the call center outsourcing business, while in Malaysia, it has established subsidiary Telekomunikasi Indonesia International.

The company was officially incorporated on July 2, according to Telkom&#8217;s recent unaudited financial statement.

*Telkom has long had a working relationship with Singapore&#8217;s SingTel. The cooperation is an extension of the joint venture in Indonesia via Telkomsel, Indonesia&#8217;s biggest mobile phone operator, which is 65 percent owned by Telkom and 35 percent by SingTel.*

Telkom reported a profit increase of 13 percent, to Rp 10.1 trillion ($9.86 billion), in the first half as its business expanded and revenue climbed.

The Bandung-based company posted a 9.4 percent increase in revenue to Rp 40.2 trillion in the first semester.

Shares in Telkom fell 2.2 percent to Rp 11,400 in Monday trading in Jakarta.

Myanmar Calling Out for Indonesia's Telkom - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Government plans grand
design for Kuala Tanjung beyond Inalum*

Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Mon, July 29 2013, 9:45 AM 

After three decades of business contracts, Indonesia has finally taken a bold stance to fully take over the operation of Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum), which operates the only aluminum smelter in Southeast Asia from Japanese consortium Nippon Asahan Aluminium (NAA) later this year.

The move follows the heels of its much-hyped campaign to spur growth in the downstream industry as Indonesia, the world&#8217;s top exporter of raw mineral like thermal coal and nickel ore, aims to climb up the value chain and boost shipment of finished products.

According to the plan, the government would take over the Japanese consortium&#8217;s 58.88 percent ownership in Inalum when the contract ends in October this year.

Following the acquisition, the government, which currently holds 41.12 percent shares of the firm, aims to double the smelter&#8217;s capacity to 500,000 tons of aluminum ingots each year. The government will also sell the larger part of the aluminum ingots to the domestic market. At present, 60 percent of Inalum&#8217;s total output of 250,000 tons goes to Japan.

Industry Minister MS Hidayat has said Kuala Tanjung, where Inalum is situated, will be turned into an industrial cluster for aluminum-based products. A shift in Inalum&#8217;s output allocation means many more ingots will be available locally, and that will help the idea make its way into the planned cluster.

Downstream products possible for development there include aluminum alloys, sheets, foil and finished products, such as household tools, automotive components and cables. In the upstream side, it will also be possible to develop alumina refineries and calsined petroleum coke (CPC) factories.

Despite Indonesia&#8217;s abundant output of bauxite, Inalum now sources alumina totaling roughly 500,000 tons per year from Australia to support its operation as no refinery to process the ore exists locally. The ongoing construction of an alumina refinery in Ketapang, West Kalimantan, with 2 million tons of annual capacity, will allow the firm to buy the raw material from a local source in the future.

The US$1 billion refinery, built by PT Well Harvest Winning &#8211; a joint venture between China&#8217;s top aluminum maker China Hongqiao Group and local firms, including PT Cita Mineral Investindo Tbk., is expected to commence operation in 2015.

Effendi Sirait, the chief of Asahan Authority assigned to oversee Inalum operation, said a new investment in the upstream sector would be realized in the near time with the commitment of PT Alakasa Industrindo Tbk, the country&#8217;s leading manufacturer and fabricator of aluminum extrusion profiles, to build a CPC factory.

The factory, to be located in 10-hectare area belonged to Inalum, is designed to annually produce 100,000 tons of CPC, a key ingredient in aluminum production, 90 percent of which will be sold to Inalum. The firm presently still imports one third of its overall needs. 

&#8220;The firm proposed to Asahan Authority a permit to use Inalum&#8217;s land to build the facility and the memorandum of understanding has been signed recently,&#8221; Effendi said in an interview, adding that the firm had also secured an investment principle approval from the Investment Coordinating Board.

Apart from that, the government also mulled to revive an idle aluminum alloy facility once run by local aluminum fabricator, PT Asahan Aluminum Alloy, he further said. The plant quit operations in the
early 1990s since it could not obtain raw material from Inalum due to technical difficulties in transporting liquid aluminum.

In the past, state-owned diversified miner PT Aneka Tambang has also planned a refinery in the area, but it is unclear whether the firm will go ahead with the plan. But, Indonesia&#8217;s dream may go farther beyond an aluminum-based industrial cluster as shown by a master plan proposed by the Industry
Ministry.

According to the master plan, Kuala Tanjung, which is situated in the Batubara Regency in North Sumatra, will host a range of industrial areas that include aluminum-based industry, agro-based industry, maritime industry and export-oriented bonded zones. Potential development can span in as wide as 6,000-hectare areas available in the regency.

Dedi Mulyadi, the Industry Ministry&#8217;s director general for industrial regions development, said that the development of the new industrial point would run in three phases until 2025, with the initial stagesconverting 1,500-hectare area into aluminum-based industrial center.

The government might spend around Rp 2.7 trillion (US$277.86 million) until 2018 for land acquisition and build basic infrastructure, including roads, power networks and other necessary utilities. &#8220;We hope we can offer the proposal to investors as soon as next year,&#8221; he said, pointing out the 100-hectare plot available in the Inalum&#8217;s industrial areas for early offer.

As for the maritime industry, flows of ships carrying goods through Malacca Strait that per year may total over than 100,000 units, will provide myriad prospects to the establishment of an integratedshipbuilding industry, including repair services, and also attract investors to set up supporting industry, such as paint and steel.

Currently, the nation&#8217;s shipbuilding industry centers in Lamongan, East Java and Batam, Riau Islands.

In a separate development that might assist the grand design set for Kuala Tanjung, state-run port operator Pelindo I, is bracing for expansion plans that will span until 2030, aimed to boost the capacity of Kuala Tanjung Port to 25 million TEUS for containers.

Kuala Tanjung, which has been named the international hub port in the western part of the archipelago along Bitung Port in the eastern region, presently handles a limited figure of cargoes as well as provides maritime services. The expansion plan will mainly support Pelindo I to tap into the potential provided by container traffic sailing through the strait that settled 51 million 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs) last year.

In spite of the sizeable potential of transshipment, Indonesia only grabbed 1 million TEUs in the past year through Belawan port, the major port in North Sumatra, much lower than neighboring countries like Singapore ports (31 million TEUs) and Port Klang, Malaysia (10 million tons).

As the initial part of the grand design that may begin next year, the firm will build a Rp 6.5 trillion container terminal with a capacity of 1 million ton TEUs and is expected to kick off operation in 2015, according to Eriansyah, the firm&#8217;s spokesman.

&#8220;Once the principle permit from the authority is cleared, we can soon start construction,&#8221; he said, adding approval for the master plan had been secured, while environmental impact analysis was still being processed by the Environment Ministry. Pelindo I also planned to build a bulk port that would serve exports of palm oil and its downstream products from Sei Mangke Special Economic Zone, also in the same province, Eriansyah added.

Government plans grand design for Kuala Tanjung beyond Inalum | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Budget deficit in 2014
to reach around Rp 154t*


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, July 30 2013, 12:38 PM 

Finance Minister Chatib Basri said the budget deficit in the 2014 state budget (APBN) was predicted to reach around Rp 154 trillion (US$14.9 billion).

&#8220;The deficit accounts for 1.49 percent of gross domestic product,&#8221; he said in Jakarta on Monday as quoted by Antara news agency.

The minister said the deficit was calculated according to state revenue, which was set at Rp 1,700 trillion, and state spending of around Rp 1,800 trillion.

According to Chatib, the government will set its macro-economic assumptions for the 2014 state budget based on the range decided upon at a meeting between the government and the House of Representatives&#8217; budget committee last month.

&#8220;It&#8217;s still a &#8216;range&#8217;; but, in arranging a budget posture, there should be assumptions that are in accordance with those in this range,&#8221; said Chatib.

Macro-economic assumptions for the 2014 state budget include economic growth of 6.4 to 6.9 percent, inflation of between 3.5 to 5.5 percent, rupiah exchange rate of Rp 9,600 to Rp 9,800 per US dollar and the three-month treasury bill rate of 4.5 to 5.5 percent.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian Crude Price (ICP) is set at US$100 to $115 per barrel; oil lifting at between 860,000 and 900,000 barrels per day; natural gas lifting at 1.24 million to 1.25 million barrels per day equal to oil, and oil and natural gas lifting at 2.1 million to 2.15 million barrels per day. (ebf)

Budget deficit in 2014 to reach around Rp 154t | The Jakarta Post

Govt prepares Rp 18.4t
fiscal space for infrastructure,
social security

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, July 29 2013, 9:34 PM 

Finance Minister Chatib Basri has said the government is preparing Rp 18.4 trillion (US$1.8 billion) fiscal space in the 2014 state budget (APBN) that can be used, among other things, for infrastructure spending and the National Social Security System (SJSN).

&#8220;On the character of the 2014 APBN, the government has a much better posture thanks to the recent increase of subsidized-fuel prices. There is fiscal space worth Rp 18.4 trillion,&#8221; he said in Jakarta on Monday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

Chatib said Rp 13 trillion would be allocated to infrastructure spending while Rp 3.8 trillion would be used to cover the premium insurance of SJSN beneficiaries from low income families.

&#8220;This shows the government&#8217;s commitments. Most of the money obtained from its recent policy to increase subsidized fuel prices will be used for infrastructure development and the national health coverage program under the SJSN, in which the insurance premium can be increased to Rp 19,000 per person per month,&#8221; said Chatib.

He added the remnants of the funding would be used to improve public transportation and energy conservation, including the development of renewable energy in anticipation of the scarcity of fossil-based fuels.

Chatib also confirmed the 2014 budget deficit would be set at 1.49 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP), while the debt ratio would decline to 22.8 percent of GDP from 23 percent.

&#8220;Moreover, the primary balance deficit will be reduced to around Rp 30 trillion from Rp 111 trillion, so that at the end of the current government&#8217;s tenure, it will be close to zero,&#8221; said Chatib. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/29/govt-prepares-rp-184t-fiscal-space-infrastructure-social-security.html


----------



## Nike

Islam in Chinatown


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Mon, July 29 2013, 11:22 AM 





_The best of two worlds: A congregation member of Lautze Mosque in Pasar Baru, Central Jakarta, prays on Friday in the mosque, which is decorated with a fusion of Chinese and Arabic calligraphy. JP/Medy Sofyan_

Along with its unique name, Lautze Mosque does not look like most mosque&#8217;s in Jakarta. The four-story building, in the Chinatown area of Pecinan in Pasar Baru, Central Jakarta, was formerly a shop-house.

The mosque&#8217;s architecture is in the Chinese style and its doors and windows are painted red. Excerpts from the Koran are written in Arabic script and Chinese kanji are hung on the walls.

With a width of 100 square meters, the mosque can accommodate 400 people on its first and second floors, while its third and fourth floors are for Haji Karim Oei Foundation &#8212; which manages the mosque.

Besides being a place to pray, the mosque is also a place for Chinese-Muslims in Pecinan to assemble and teach mualaf (converts) about the religion.

&#8220;Lautze, in Chinese, means teacher or wise man,&#8221; said mosque spokesman Yusman Iriansyah. &#8220;Our main activity is to deliver information about Islam to people, especially Chinese descendants who live in this area.&#8221;

Lautze Mosque was founded in 1991 by a group of friends, including Ali Karim Oei, the son of the prominent Chinese-Muslim businessman Oei Tjeng Hien or Abdul Karim Oei.

Abdul Karim was a member of the early generation of nationalists who fought for Indonesia&#8217;s independence with the country&#8217;s founding father, Sukarno, and prominent Muslim leader Buya Hamka.

Yusman said that the mosque established to introduce Islam to the Chinese in Jakarta because they often kept their distance from the majority indigenous Muslims.

&#8220;Even though the majority of Chinese people are not Muslims, they need to understand Islam so that they can eliminate their bad perception of Muslims,&#8221; he said.

Yusman said that around 90 percent of residents in Pasar Baru area were Chinese; some of them had become mualaf and the mosque assisted their conversions.

According to him, from 1997 until now, the mosque had assisted more than 1,000 people to convert to Islam.

&#8220;We try to be flexible because they need to understand about the religion first,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;For example, if a married person wants to be a mualaf, we will not force his or her spouse to follow. Or if someone asks whether Islam allows Muslims to say Christmas greetings to family members, we will say yes.&#8221;

Amin Ali Nurdin, a convert and regular visitor to Lautze Mosque, said he was grateful that the mosque was close to his house and he only hoped it would stand forever.

&#8220;Islam does not teach Muslims to force other people to follow their path,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The most important thing is to do good things to each other.&#8221;

He said the mosque also held religious services, Koran readings and Mandarin lessons.

&#8220;During Ramadhan, every Saturday evening we provide iftar [food to break the fast] and then hold tarawih [extra prayer services],&#8221; he said.

To encourage mualafs to improve their understanding of Islam, the mosque management encourage them to lead tarawih prayers, he said.

&#8220;Unlike in other mosques, we change imam [prayer reader] for every set of prayers,&#8221; he said. (ian)

Islam in Chinatown | The Jakarta Post

Toll roads construction
may start next year


Sita W. Dewi, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Tue, July 30 2013, 11:23 AM

Despite strong opposition from urban activists, Jakarta may see more toll roads next year, as the city administration is likely to approve the construction of at least two of six planned elevated inner-city toll roads.

Governor Joko &#8220;Jokowi&#8221; Widodo said on Monday that construction might start after the physical construction of the mass rapid transit (MRT) and monorail began.

&#8220;I need to see the impact of the construction of the MRT and monorail on the traffic. Later on, I will think about the two toll roads. But I will likely approve the construction of the two toll roads, as they will be important for [logistics] distribution,&#8221; Jokowi told reporters at City Hall.

&#8220;I hope [the construction] can start in 2014,&#8221; he added. The two toll roads &#8212; part of the first phase of the inner-city toll road construction project &#8212; will include the 17.8-kilometer route from Semanan, West Jakarta to Sunter, North Jakarta, and the 11-kilometer route from Sunter to Bekasi.

The two toll roads were deemed necessary to support logistics to and from Tanjung Priok Port, the country&#8217;s busiest harbor.

PT Jakarta Tollroad Development (JTD) president director Frans Sunito said that the construction of the two toll roads connecting Jakarta&#8217;s east and west would be the beginning of the project.

&#8220;We will start with the two toll roads first, then we can continue with the remaining four toll roads. We have communicated with the Public Works Ministry,&#8221; Frans said, adding that he hoped to begin construction by the second half of next year.

Frans guaranteed that the toll roads would accommodate special lanes for Transjakarta buses.

&#8220;We will build Transjakarta bus shelters so that it&#8217;s not only private vehicles that can use the toll roads,&#8221; Frans said.

Frans also said that the company was working on the design and engineering details of the project.

&#8220;Later we will prepare required documents for the tender process and so on,&#8221; he said.

The 67 kilometers of inner-city toll roads, which were first conceived of during the tenure of governor Sutiyoso, were designed to connect all five of Jakarta&#8217;s municipalities.

The second phase of the project will connect Duri Pulo, Central Jakarta, and Kampung Melayu, East Jakarta, as well as Kampung Melayu and Kemayoran, Central Jakarta.

The third part of the project will connect Ulujami, South Jakarta, to Tanah Abang, Central Jakarta, and the fourth will connect Pasar Minggu, South Jakarta, to the Casablanca area in South Jakarta.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/30/toll-roads-construction-may-start-next-year.html

*Bactrian camels added to
Safari collection*


Theresia Sufa, The Jakarta Post, Bogor | Jakarta | Mon, July 29 2013, 11:26 AM 





_High and mighty: A staff member at the Indonesia Safari Park (TSI) in Bogor calms a twin-humped Bactrian camel during the weekend. The park has added 17 of the endangered species to its collection. JP/Theresia Sufa_

The Indonesia Safari Park (TSI) in Bogor has added 17 twin-humped bactrian camels to its collection.

Park director Jansen Manansang said that the camels arrived on July 27, sent from a zoo in Moldova,
Eastern Europe.

&#8220;It took 18 months to deliver the camels to Indonesia. The species has been included in the list of near-extinct animals in the world,&#8221; he told reporters over the weekend.

He said that the camels left Moldova on July 17, accompanied by veterinarian Valeri Krastev.

With the new additions to its collection, according to Jansen, the Safari Park is the only animal park in Southeast Asia with the twin-humped camels.

The bactrian camels, native to Bactria in the Middle East, is a herbivore that can weigh up to 725 kilograms and grow to 2 meters in height. The animal can drink up 120 liters of water in 10 minutes. The camels have strong jaws and mouths that enable them to eat thorny dry plants in the deserts.

Jansen said that bactrian camels could survive extreme weather such as the deserts of northern Iran and freezing winter in Tibet.

It is feared the bactrian camel population will decline by at least 80 percent within the next 50 years, with only 1,000 of the species remaining in the wild.

Their abilities to survive with less water in the desert and their strength &#8212; it can carry heavy loads over long distances &#8212; are the reasons people domesticated the camels.

The wild population has become the target of poaching, as they compete with domestic camels and
livestock for water and grazing. The loss of their natural habitat to development has also led to the decline.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/29/bactrian-camels-added-safari-collection.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian hunger for 'cheap and tasty' noodles buoys wheat prices*


Wed Jul 17, 2013 4:59pm EDT

* Indonesians increasingly turning to cheaper wheat-based foods

* Shun more expensive rice dishes as inflation rises, fuel costs soar

* Rivalling Brazil as world's No.2 wheat importer

* Australian wheat suppliers set to benefit from Indonesia demand


By Michael Taylor and Nadhila Renaldi

JAKARTA, July 18 (Reuters) - After a hard morning poring over his books, Indonesian student Mohammed Rezky Utama refuels with a steaming bowl of noodles, shunning the more expensive rice dishes that were once his staple diet.

Like many of his compatriots, his appetite for cheaper wheat-based foods has rocketed as he looks to save money to cope with rising inflation, pushing Indonesia close to displacing Brazil as the world's No.2 importer of the grain.

"They are cheap, tasty, and we don't need side dishes," 20-year-old Utama said of noodles, often served in chili-infused broths by the tens of thousands of vendors who cram the pavements of Indonesia, home to more than 240 million people.

This uptick in demand from poorer consumers, in a country where around half the population lives on less than $2 per day, comes on top of a creeping westernisation of diets as people develop a taste for snacks that also rely on wheat flour, such as burgers and doughnuts.

The latest rise will support benchmark prices that have fallen about 14 percent this year, with Australia set to benefit most as its premium and standard white wheat account for the bulk of Indonesia's imports.

Inflation in Southeast Asia's largest economy is expected to hit 7.2-7.8 pct by year-end compared with 4.3 percent in December 2012, stoked by fuel prices that jumped an average 33 percent in June when subsidies were cut.

"Increased fuel prices and higher non-cereal prices are denting discretionary spending," said Paul Deane, agricultural commodity strategist at ANZ. Indonesian rice prices have shot up as the government curbs imports and as housing is built on farmland to accommodate a growing population.

"Consumers will look to save costs - classic behaviour will be to trade down to lower-value products such as wheat noodles."

Deane says that will drive up Indonesian wheat imports to 7.5 million tonnes this year, more than the 7 million touted by industry officials before the fuel hike kicked in.

That would be a rise of between 1 million and 1.5 million tonnes from 2012, and would match shipments into current global No.2 wheat importer Brazil.

Some forecasters even see the nation surpassing Egypt as the world's top importer of the grain within five years, although short-term competition will come from China after its current wheat crop was ravaged by frost and rain.

SHIFT IN DIET

Grain shipments to Indonesia are also likely to receive a boost from the government's decision to extend a 200-day emergency tariff on wheat flour imports, as it moves to protect its expanding wheat mill industry against subsidised imports.

The country imports all its wheat as its climate is too humid to grow the crop, which it uses to make noodles, bread and cakes, as well as regional favourites such as curry puffs and dumplings. Australia supplies around 65 percent of shipments, with Canada and the United States providing most of the rest.

Underpinning growing appetite for wheat in the country in recent years has been middle-class demand for western fast foods, with McDonalds, Dunkin' Donuts and Pizza Hut outlets mushrooming. Analysts said levels of disposable income for these more affluent consumers would remain fairly resilient to rising inflation.

The Indonesian Wheat Flour Mills Association may revise its wheat import forecast next month when new data is available, said Chairman Franciscus Welirang.

Domestic rice prices have exceeded wheat flour prices since November 2011, according to Indonesian trade ministry data, with the latter now at an almost 400 rupiah ($0.04) discount per kg.

Indonesian hunger for 'cheap and tasty' noodles buoys wheat prices | Reuters


----------



## Nike

*Feeding 250 million Indonesian
people*


Iswadi, Jakarta | Opinion | Fri, July 19 2013, 10:14 AM 

Every July 11, the international community celebrates World Population Day. The United Nations (UN) has reported that the current world population of 7.2 billion will increase by 1 billion over the next 12 years and will reach 9.6 billion by 2050. Indonesia&#8217;s population is estimated to exceed 250 million in 2015, the fourth-largest after China, India and the US.

Indonesia has been experiencing a demographic dividend or demographic bonus, a term used to describe a declining dependency ratio in the population. World Bank data shows Indonesia&#8217;s dependency ratio has fallen in the last four decades from 0.8 in 1970 to 0.5 in 2009.

The demographic bonus will remain in place for the next decade or so before entering a critical era in which the dependency rate will start increasing. The World Bank predicts the period will occur from 2020 to 2030.

The demographic bonus will translate into benefits if it is managed wisely and well planned. However, it could be disastrous if it lacks adequate control and anticipation.

The huge population could accelerate economic growth with an adequate labor force and a growing market. Or else, disaster could strike.

One problem arising from a large population is the fact that its growth leads to increasing food demand. In addition, the composition of the population can also be easily understood as a variable that can further accelerate the pace of increase in food demand.

The food consumption of young people, represented by children and adolescents, is lower than the consumption of food by the older productive population.

A demographic bonus which is characterized by the dominance in the population of those aged 15-64 years old and a decline in the proportion of younger people will further increase the need for food.

In Indonesia, food security is strongly related to the supply of rice as a staple food. Volatile changes in rice stocks lead to a significant impact not only on economic performance but also can lead to political instability that can be a trigger for chaos. Rice stocks must be strictly maintained.

A secure rice stock can be maintained through domestic production or imports. It has been widely known that for developing countries with a large agricultural area like Indonesia, the former is the best option. However, typically crop production in Indonesia faces many problems. The problems arise in
every part of the supply chain such as in farm production, distribution and marketing.

On farms, farmers have to deal with some classical problems such as a shortage of quality seeds, climate change and limited access to information. Geographical conditions are a source of problems in the agricultural-commodity supply chain. It is not easy for farmers or traders to move agricultural products across provinces, which leads to high prices.

Unfortunately, high prices do not mean higher profits for farmers. Premium margins are always beneficial for traders and a disaster for farmers and consumers. When this happens, the answer always goes back to imports, and the old-standing problems will recur. Local farmers cannot compete with imported products. The worst impact would be farmers opting out of producing rice.

A huge disaster could be experienced by the country if the exporting countries stopped their supply to Indonesia due to political reasons or domestic food shortages in their own countries.

Is Indonesia left behind in food-production technology, especially in rice production? Let us make some comparisons between rice productivity in the main exporter countries and in Indonesia. According to Central Statistics Agency (BPS) data, in 2011 Indonesia&#8217;s rice productivity was 4.98 tons per hectare.

The figure rises to 5.15 tons per hectare in 2013 (BPS, Forecast Figure 2013), which is much higher than the 2011 rice productivity in India (3.54 tons per hectare), Cambodia (3.00 tons per hectare) and Thailand (2.97 tons per hectare) (FAOSTAT, 2013). Indonesia&#8217;s rice productivity is only lower than Vietnam (5.53 tons per hectare).

This data shows Indonesia has adopted good practices in rice-production technology compared with exporting countries. Indonesia, however, still needs rice imports because its production cannot match the demand thanks to its large population.

Therefore, the best possible solution is to shift downward the demand curve by reducing consumption. Food diversification and dietary change are among the efforts to lower rice consumption. However, this campaign has not worked well, particularly because many people are not aware of the danger of rice shortages.

Changing a staple food is difficult to do as it not only alters the source of carbohydrate intake but also relates to taste and preference as an old saying goes: &#8220;There is no lunch without rice&#8221;. Historically, people&#8217;s sources of carbohydrates varied during the colonial era, such as maize, corn, cassava and sweet potato, but they were considered food for poor people. This mindset exists up till now.

However, it seems not the case for the younger generation. Children and teenagers prefer western or Chinese food that does not include rice as a main ingredient. This could be a signal for a solution in campaigning for food diversification. Such a campaign should target this phenomenon as a beneficial opportunity to create new generations with different staple foods.

In addition, the way and where one eats has become a lifestyle issue among the younger generation. Fancy restaurants could be a sign of higher social status. The government or institutions responsible for food security must target the younger generation in any food-diversification campaign.

Changing the preference for staple foods does not mean bringing up the younger generation on unhealthy diets or junk food. The campaign must be cleverly designed so that the target is not absurd and produces bad campaigns such as &#8220;junk food is cool&#8221;.

The campaign must encourage the younger generation to eat a healthy and balanced diet, which means more protein than carbohydrates and sugar; more fruit, vegetables and meat than grain.

In order to encourage young children to eat non-rice foods, the government must educate parents about the importance of food diversification. Parent must be convinced that without eating rice life will still go on and children can still grow up healthy.

The writer is head of evaluation and report of food crops statistics section at the Central Statistics Agency (BPS). The opinions expressed are his own.

Feeding 250 million Indonesian people | The Jakarta Post

* Indonesia Inflation Rate Is Poised to Peak in July, Basri Says*


By Neil Chatterjee on 9:59 am July 22, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Finance Minister M. Chatib Basri, Indonesia inflation, Indonesian economy





_An Indonesian man waits for customers at Ancol beach in Jakarta on July 1, 2013. Indonesia&#8217;s inflation accelerated in June after the government hiked the price of fuel for the first time since 2008, official data showed on July 1. The increase had been expected after the price of fuel rose by up to 44 percent in June, pushing up the cost of transporting everyday goods and public transport. (AFP Photo/Adek Berry)	_

Indonesia&#8217;s inflation rate is poised to peak after rising &#8220;quite substantially&#8221; in June and July, Finance Minister Chatib Basri said.

&#8220;Inflation will peak in July,&#8221; Basri said in an interview in Moscow on July 20, where he attended a meeting of the Group of 20 finance ministers and central bank governors. Price gains quickened after fuel costs rose and the rate may be back to normal in a &#8220;couple of months,&#8221; he said.

Basri, who last month oversaw Indonesia&#8217;s first price increase for subsidized fuel in five years as Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy grapples to cut energy spending, said fuel consumption fell in June. Government efforts to open the local market to imports will help curb price gains, the minister said.

Consumer prices rose 5.9 percent last month from the year earlier, the fastest pace since May 2011, based on the latest data from the Central Bureau of Statistics.

Price gains may accelerate to an annual rate of 6 percent this month, Basri said July 1.

Economic growth is more important because job creation is a priority for the government, Basri said July 20.

&#8220;It doesn&#8217;t mean we would like to let inflation go up,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;We try to overcome those issues and strike a balance.&#8221;

Indonesia raised subsidized fuel prices in June to try to curb current account and budget deficits that have led investors to push the rupiah down to a near four-year low.

The central bank has lifted its benchmark interest rate by a higher-than-forecast 75 basis points, or 0.75 percentage points, in the past two months to cool inflation.

&#8216;Relatively small&#8217;

The rupiah has fallen 4.2 percent against the dollar in the past three months, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

The Malay, Philippine, Thai and Indian currencies all had steeper losses.

&#8220;If you look in some countries in Southeast Asia, actually the depreciation of the rupiah is considered relatively small compared to other currencies,&#8221; Basri said.

The rate increases, combined with lower prices for the country&#8217;s commodity exports such as coal and slowing investment, will probably limit economic growth to 6.05 percent this year, according to a Bloomberg survey of economists. The economy expanded 6.23 percent in 2012.

Bloomberg

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesia-inflation-rate-is-poised-to-peak-in-july-basri-says/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* Slower Growth Is a &#8216;Healthy Trade-Off&#8217;*

By Pallavi Gummalam on 3:07 pm July 29, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Indonesia economic growth, Indonesia rupiah currency	

Indonesia&#8217;s decision to allow the rupiah to depreciate against the dollar represents a good development for the nation, according to a Deutsche Bank economist.

The rupiah lost 2 percent against the dollar last week alone, which represents about half of this year&#8217;s total depreciation. On Friday, it closed at 10,265, bringing its decline this year to more than 4 percent.

The government&#8217;s decision to raise the subsidized fuel price by an average 33 percent per liter in June and to raise its key interest rate to fend off ensuing inflation were also positive moves, according to Singapore-based economist Taimur Baig in a Friday report to clients.

Such actions, though, come at the expense of slowing growth in Southeast Asia&#8217;s biggest economy, which has been expanding at a 6 percent rate annually.

&#8220;Some growth may have to be given up along the process, but this is a healthy trade-off,&#8221; Baig said. He added that the rupiah could depreciate by a further 3 percent to 4 percent and that Bank Indonesia&#8217;s key rate could rise by an additional 75 to 100 basis points.
Slower Growth Is a

* Mandiri Investasi to Buy Consumer Stocks When Rupiah Gap Narrows*

By Yudith Ho & Harry Suhartono on 1:51 pm July 29, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News, Economy
Tags: Indofood, Kalbe Farma, Mandiri Manajemen Investasi, Unilever Indonesia	





_Indomie instant noodle packages and Pepsi Blue are seen at a minimart in Jakarta. (JG Photo/Jurnasyanto Sukarno)_

Mandiri Manajemen Investasi has tripled cash holdings over the past two months and will start buying consumer stocks once the rupiah stabilizes and inflation peaks, Chief Investment Officer Priyo Santoso said.

The asset-management unit of Indonesia&#8217;s largest bank currently has 10 percent to 15 percent of its 22 trillion rupiah ($2.1 billion) of holdings in cash, Santoso said in a July 26 interview in Jakarta. The fund will add shares including Unilever Indonesia, Kalbe Farma and Indofood CBP Sukses Makmur when the gap between the rupiah spot rate and one-month non-deliverable forwards narrows to 0.5 percent to 0.6 percent, from 2 percent now, he said.

Global funds have pulled $4.6 billion from Indonesian stocks and local-currency bonds since the Federal Reserve said May 22 that it could reduce stimulus that has fueled fund flows to emerging markets. The rupiah fell by the most since September 2011 last week as the central bank allowed a more rapid slide toward levels quoted in the offshore market. Santoso said he expects inflation to peak in July or August after the government raised subsidized fuel prices in June.

&#8220;A narrowing gap between the NDF and the onshore spot is an indication that pressure on the rupiah has eased, which will be a signal for foreign investors to start returning,&#8221; Santoso said. &#8220;Once inflation peaks, we see that as our entry point.&#8221;

Accelerating inflation

Consumer-price gains should average 7.8 percent to 8.2 percent in 2013, Santoso said. Inflation will be 8.08 percent this month, compared with 5.9 percent in June, according to the median estimate of analysts surveyed by Bloomberg before data due Aug. 1. Consumer prices rose 4.3 percent in 2012.

The Jakarta Composite index has lost 11 percent since May 22, while the yield on the government&#8217;s 10-year bonds increased 2.26 percentage points to 7.96 percent.

The rupiah was steady at 10,268 per dollar as of 9:57 a.m. in Jakarta after falling 1.8 percent last week, according to prices from local banks. The currency weakened beyond 10,000 per dollar for the first time since 2009 in July and has lost 8 percent in 12 months. One-month non-deliverable forwards declined 0.1 percent 10,475, data compiled by Bloomberg show. The spot rate was as much as 5.1 percent weaker than the forwards on June 20.

The country&#8217;s current-account deficit, estimated by the central bank to be 3.5 percent of gross domestic product last quarter, suggests the rupiah should trade at about 10,300 to 10,500 per dollar, Santoso said.

The Jakarta Consumer Goods index traded at 25.5 times projected earnings, compared with 13.6 times for the Jakarta Composite index gauge. Mandiri is positive on consumer stocks, as well as retail and construction companies, Santoso said.

&#8216;High survivability&#8217;

&#8220;These are the sectors with a high survivability rate during times of uncertainty like what we are facing now,&#8221; he said. Many of these shares are expensive, Santoso said, adding that Mandiri would look to day-to-day moves in prices to create buying opportunities.

The lender is underweight or has zero positions on coal and some mining stocks, while the outlook for plantation shares remains challenging, Santoso said. The fund prefers holding short-tenor sovereign debt because of the quickening inflation, he said.

&#8220;Foreign investors have started to do bottom-fishing, while the market is under pressure, which is a good sign,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Foreign sentiment is a significant factor in Indonesia, as local investors tend to wait for them to make the first move.&#8221;

Bloomberg

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/mandiri-investasi-to-buy-consumer-stocks-when-rupiah-gap-narrows/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Suzuki to Invest $611m to Build a New Indonesia Car Plant*

By Kentaro Sugiyama on 12:45 pm July 28, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia automotive industry, Indonesia manufacturing, Suzuki	

Suzuki Motor is investing 60 billion yen ($611.4 million) to build a new passenger car plant in Indonesia, a spokesman said on Sunday, as Japanese automakers target the worlds fourth most populous state.

Japans fourth biggest carmaker by sales volume is set to manufacture small cars in Indonesia based on its fuel-efficient 660 cc mini car Wagon R which is sold in Japan, spokesman Ei Mochizuki told Reuters.

In Indonesia, Suzuki will be exchanging the 660 cc engine for ones with a bigger displacement, Mochizuki added. He declined to disclose the plants capacity or when it will start operating. Suzuki already has a car plant in the country.

Indonesia, where over a million cars were sold last year, recently signed into law a Low Cost Green Car (LCGC) program to promote small cars, though it is on hold pending review.

Suzuki is among Japanese carmakers including Toyota Motor and Honda Motor that are considering utilising their Japan-only mini car technology to build a presence in emerging markets with a fast growing middle class, like Indonesia.

Suzuki is known for its presence in India where it has been building cars since the early 1980s. Its subsidiary Maruti Suzuki India is the countrys biggest carmaker by sales.

Reuters

Suzuki to Invest $611m to Build a New Indonesia Car Plant - The Jakarta Globe

* Astra to Spend $450m on Hydro, Coal Plants to Boost Power Output*

By Efi Nurfiyasari on 12:41 pm July 26, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Astra International	

Diversified conglomerate Astra International plans to build two power plants with a total output capacity of 300 megawatts as part of a $450 million investment that forms part of its strategy to diversify away from automotive sales.

Through subsidiary Astratel Nusantara, the company will by 2017 build a hydroelectric plant and a coal-fueled plant, each with a 150 megawatt capacity.

Astra investor relations chief Iwan Hadiantoro said the group estimates the hydro plant, to be built in Sulawesi, will cost $250 million, while the coal plant, slated for Kalimantan, will cost $200 million.

We will invite a strategic partner. We plan to have a joint contract agreement with a partner from Europe, Iwan said in Jakarta on Tuesday.

Iwan added that stakes in the company would be split evenly between itself and the European partner.

State utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara will distribute the electricity produced by the two plants.

The government is stepping up efforts to increase electricity generation capacity to 55,000 MW nationwide by 2019.

PLNs capacity currently stands at about 30,000 MW and the company says $90 billion will need to be spent over 10 years to meet the target.

While Indonesia has an abundance of coal, the government has sought to advance projects from other sources, including hydro and geothermal.

Astra International, for which the biggest stream of revenue comes from its role as the nations largest automotive distributor, has sought diversify away from the automotive business amid stiff competition.

Astra president director Prijono Sugiarto says the company plans a five-fold increase in capital expenditure this year to Rp 2.8 trillion ($273 million), with a large share going to businesses other than the automotive distribution unit.

As part of Astras efforts to make inroads into the property development sector, the company plans to build a property consisting of an office tower, apartment and retail building on Central Jakartas Jalan Jenderal Sudirman.

The conglomerate is partnering with Hongkong Land on the project, which will be on 2.4 hectares of land and have an initial investment of Rp 4 trillion.

Astra, which sells car brands Toyota and Daihatsu, reported weaker car sales in June while other distributors, led by Honda and Suzuki, increased their market share.

Data released by Astra on Monday showed that the company sold 53,112 units in June, 3.7 percent down on a month earlier and the lowest result since March. Year-on-year sales fell 2.6 percent.

Despite the downward trend, Astra still accounts for more than half of the new car sales reported in Indonesia last month.

Across the market, domestic car sales rose 12 percent to 601,200 units in the first half this year, according to preliminary data from the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo).

Shares in Astra International closed unchanged at Rp 6,600 in Thursday trading in Jakarta.

Astra to Spend $450m on Hydro, Coal Plants to Boost Power Output - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* No. 1 Cement Maker Lining Up Rp 20t for Expansion*

By Elizabeth Gloria Brahamana on 9:23 am July 23, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: indonesia cement industry, Semen Indonesia	

The country largest cement maker, Semen Indonesia, is set to invest up to Rp 20 trillion ($2 billion) through 2016 to boost its business.

To meet demand for construction materials in Southeast Asia, the state enterprise, which accounts for almost half of cement sales in Indonesia, wants to push production capacity to 40 million tons by 2017, from 30 million today.

Ahyanizzaman, Semen Indonesia&#8217;s finance director, said the funding will be prepared and invested in stages. This year, the state-owned enterprise set aside Rp 2 trillion in funds. For each of 2014 and 2015, investment could exceed Rp 6 trillion, while the 2016 budget is estimated to be more than Rp 4 trillion, he said.

&#8220;We&#8217;re thinking ahead, so we can continue to increase our cement production and performance. Our investment into 2016 could reach Rp 20 trillion in total.&#8221; Ahyanizzaman said last week.

Additional estimated capacity expects from two new plants the company plans to build is 3 million tons. The tender process for a new factory in Rembang, Central Java, is underway, with construction to begin in September or October and wrap up by 2016. The company plans to start work on a plant in Indarung, West Sumatra, in 2015 and for it to come online in 2017.

In addition, to come up with the extra 10 million-ton capacity, Semen Indonesia plans to increase output at existing plants in Gresik and Tuban in East Java and Tonasa in South Sulawesi, by a total of 4 million tons by 2016.

Panggah Susanto, who heads the Industry Ministry&#8217;s manufacturer capacity directorate, said earlier that the country needs to bump up its annual cement supply by 10 percent to meet construction industry demand. In the first quarter, Semen Indonesia&#8217;s sales were up 7.5 percent from last year, with 27.8 million tons.

As for the capital required for expansion through 2014, Ahyanizzaman said it was 70 percent arranged via export credit agencies and bank loans, with 30 percent to come from internal cash.

&#8220;We have no plans to issue global bonds, because the interest charged by [the agencies] is still cheaper than global bonds,&#8221; Ahyanizzaman said.

Currently, export credit agency loans bear interest that is 200 basis points above Libor, while the figure for global bonds is up to 500 points above Libor, he said, referring to a basic interest rate measure.

Reza Priyambada, head of research at Trust Securities, said despite heavy investment through 2016, Semen Indonesia&#8217;s balance sheet would likely remain healthy.

He estimated that even without an increase in equity the company&#8217;s debt-to-equity ratio would remain below the 1.0 level through 2016, with the ratio as of year end at 0.53, based on estimated liabilities of Rp 10 trillion and equity at Rp 19 trillion.

Still, the company must ensure that its expansion in capacity translates into higher sales, Reza said.

&#8220;It would be more advantageous for the company to expand cement expansion by building a cement plant in the targeted market. In addition to lower distribution costs, that will help lock in additional market share there,&#8221; he said.

Shares in Semen Indonesia fell 0.7 percent to Rp 14,500 in Monday trading in Jakarta.

No. 1 Cement Maker Lining Up Rp 20t for Expansion - The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesian Car Sales Up, but Astra Lost Market Share*


By Francezka Nangoy on 10:29 pm July 16, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Astra Indonesia, Indonesia auto sales, Indonesia automotive industry	





Models pose beside an Astra Daihatsu Ayla compact car during an event introducing it to the media, in Jakarta September 19, 2012. (Reuters Photo/Beawiharta).

Astra International, which sells brands including Toyota and Daihatsu, reported weaker car sales in June while other distributors, led by Honda and Suzuki, managed to increase their market share.

Data released by Astra on Monday showed that it sold 53,112 units in June, 3.7 percent less than the 55,143 units in May recording the lowest monthly sales since March. Year-on-year sales fell 2.6 percent.

Astra&#8217;s sales in June lifted the first six-months&#8217; total to 321,184 units, up 7 percent from the same period last year.

Despite the downward trend, Astra still accounts for more than half of the new car sales reported in Indonesia last month.

Honda, which has seen year-on-year sales double this year, only managed to grow by 1.9 percent from June last year to 7,550 units in June this year but in the first six-months they managed to shift 49,342 units, a cool 90 percent higher than the same period last year.

Meanwhile, with the continued popularity of its Ertiga hatchback, Suzuki&#8217;s sales in June reached 15,578 units, up 37 percent from the same month last year and up 56 percent from May.

Honda and Suzuki&#8217;s upward trend poses a very real threat to Astra&#8217;s entrenched position.

Leonardo Henry Gavaza, an analyst with Bahana Securities, said although the low-cost green car (LCGC) policy has been approved by government, automotive sales will still experience &#8220;a hard time&#8221; on the back of the recent average 33 percent fuel price hike.

The government will impose lower taxes on environmentally friendly cars with Astra Daihatsu Motor and Toyota Astra ready to start model production immediately.

&#8220;We expect higher sales from the LCGC segment to offset the effect of lower sales due to higher subsidized fuel prices,&#8221; Leonardo said on Tuesday.

He expects the monthly sales to be weakest in the fourth quarter, the period when inflation usually peaks.

The Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo) hopes to surpass last year&#8217;s sales figure of 1.1 million units.

Bank Indonesia recently increased the key interest rate by 50 basis points to 6.50 percent in anticipation of rising inflation. The action may prompt banks and automotive financing companies to pass the increase on to customers, putting the brakes on purchases in the second half of the year.

Car sales in June reached 104,265 units, up from 101,746 in the same month last year, while 601,952 units have been sold in the first six months of this year, up from last year&#8217;s 535,261 units.

The sales figure for July will be eagerly anticipated as it will be the first full month of sales following June&#8217;s petrol price hike.
http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesian-car-sales-up-but-astra-lost-market-share/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's Telkom gets Myanmar call*
By Mary Lennighan, Total Telecom
Monday 29 July 2013






Telco wins international networks tender in Myanmar; plans to expand international ops to other markets in Asia and Middle East.
Just weeks after it failed to acquire one of two mobile operating licences up for grabs in Myanmar, Indonesia's PT Telkom has announced that it will provide its services in the country after all.

In an announcement on its Website on Friday Telkom revealed that it has won a tender to manage Myanmar's international network connectivity, which falls under the country's ICT network modernisation programme.

The deal will enable Telkom to show that it can stand alongside other international operators, said Arief Yahya, the telco's chief executive, in a statement. "Myanmar has great potential for future business," he said.

PT Telkom was one of 91 companies to apply to take part in Myanmar's mobile licence competition in February. However, it failed to make the shortlist when Myanmar named its final 12 applicants in April.

PT Telkom has already opened a representative office to handle its business in Myanmar.

In its statement the Indonesian operator noted that in addition to its domestic operations it also operates in Hong Kong, East Timor, Australia, Malaysia and Singapore. And in future it aims to expand to other markets in Asia and the Middle East.

Indonesia's Telkom gets Myanmar call






*Bukit Asam to build Myanmar power plants*






*State-owned listed coal miner PT Bukit Asam (PTBA) is planning power plant projects in Myanmar with an estimated initial investment of US$320 million.*

PTBA president director Milawarma said on Friday that his company had found a local private partner in Myanmar to develop the power plants. 

He declined to name the partner.

&#8220;We have reached discussions at the level of board of directors, including about how to enter the market and the sharing in the partnership,&#8221; Milawarma said, adding that PTBA expected to be a majority shareholder in the projects.

In the first phase, the coal miner is planning to develop a 2x100-
megawatt (MW) coal-fired power plant in Myanmar, expecting to spend up to $320 million. 

The first project will be a test case for the company before it continues to the second project developing a further 2x200-MW power plant.

Milawarma said PTBA would seek funding from international and local banks to support its expansion.

Following its move into Myanmar, the company is also planning to expand to neighboring Vietnam. 

The company is preparing three options for its Vietnam mission; developing power plants, coal mining or supplying coal.

&#8220;We have met [with representatives of] the Vietnamese Ministry of Power,&#8221; Milawarma said. &#8220;We see opportunities in the country as we already export coal there.&#8221;

The company sold 500,000 tons of coal to Vietnam in the first half of the year.

PTBA&#8217;s expansion of power plant projects overseas follows its achievement in developing similar projects at the domestic level. 

The company has completed the development of a 3x10-MW coal-fired power plant in Tanjung Enim, South Sumatra. 

PTBA uses electricity generated from the Tanjung Enim plant to support its mining operations and sells an excess of 6 MW to state electricity firm PT PLN.

The company is currently working on a 2x8-MW coal-fired power plant in Lampung to back up port operations to transport coal. 

The Lampung power plant&#8217;s development is almost 90 percent complete and is expected to commence operations in the fourth quarter of this year.

Another coal-fired power plant development is a 2x110-MW project in Banjarsari, Lahat, South Sumatra, which is currently around 50 percent complete.

The company also signed an agreement last year with PLN and Malaysia&#8217;s Tenaga Nasional Berhad to develop power plants with generation capacity of between 800 and 1,200 MW in Peranap, Riau.

PTBA announced on Friday that it had reaped Rp 5.43 trillion ($527 million) in revenue during the January-June period of this year, declining by around 6 percent from Rp 5.78 trillion in the same period last year. The company sold a greater amount of coal during the period but suffered due to falling coal prices.

The company reported 8.81 million tons of coal sold in the first six months of the year, increasing by around 20 percent from 7.36 million tons in the same period last year. 

However, its average selling price (ASP) for domestic deliveries dropped 18 percent to Rp 611,000 per ton in the first half of the year compared to the same period last year. Meanwhile, ASP for exported coal also fell 18.7 percent to $76 per ton.

PTBA sold about 55 percent of its coal production overseas, according to Milawarma.

Its profits also declined to Rp 870 billion in the first half of the year, from Rp 1.56 trillion year-on-year. The declining revenues, coupled with growing costs, contributed to the 44 percent plunge in net profits.

Following the release of the financial results, shares in PTBA closed 4.82 percent lower to Rp 10,850 on Friday, compared to Rp 11,400 a day earlier.

Bukit Asam to build Myanmar power plants | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Semen Indonesia Cements Top Position With 23% Profit Rise*


By Dion Bisara on 9:16 pm July 30, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: cement, Indonesia cement industry, Semen Indonesia
Strong sales in Java and a near trebling of overseas sales helped state-controlled cement maker Semen Indonesia post a 23 percent increase in first-half profit and maintain its dominant local market position.

Profit at the country&#8217;s largest building materials producer rose to Rp 2.58 trillion ($250 million) in the first half this year as revenue increased 33 percent to Rp 11.4 trillion.

Dwi Soetjipto, president director of Semen Indonesia Group, said the results vindicated the company&#8217;s investment in recent years. The company said new plants, including Tuban IV in East Java and Tonasa V in South Sulawesi, provided synergies in marketing and distribution.

&#8220;We saw our domestic market share rise to 43.6 percent, up from 40.9 percent in the same period last year,&#8221; Dwi said, adding that there is scope for further growth within Indonesia. &#8220;Per capita cement consumption remains below similar economies to ours,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Indonesia averages 223 kilograms per capita, which is less than half that of neighboring countries like Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam.&#8217;&#8217;

The company&#8217;s sales increase of 18.3 percent outperformed the sector.

National cement sales rose 7.5 percent to 27.8 million tons for the first half of the year.

For Semen Indonesia, Java accounted for Rp 5.72 trillion of revenue, or 52 percent of the company&#8217;s domestic sales, in the first half, while consumers outside of Java bought Rp 5.19 trillion.

Sales in Java rose by 36 percent, outpacing sales growth outside of the island, which stood at 18 percent.

In addition to leading the domestic market, Semen Indonesia continues to boost overseas sales, especially within Southeast Asia. Revenue abroad rose 170 percent to Rp 512 billion, Dwi said.

The company plans to invest up to Rp 20 trillion over the next three years, pushing its production capacity to 40 million tons by 2017 from 30 million today, to meet demand for construction materials in Southeast Asia.

The company sees the region as a major engine for growth. In January, it bought a controlling interest in a Vietnamese firm while has set aside $200 million for an acquisition in Myanmar, it said last month.

Shares in Gresik, East Java-based Semen Indonesia closed unchanged at Rp 15,100 in Tuesday trading in Jakarta.

Semen Indonesia Cements Top Position With 23% Profit Rise - The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia&#8217;s Antam Reports Increase in Ferronickel, Nickel Output*


By Fergus Jensen on 3:01 pm July 30, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities, Corporate News
Tags: Aneka Tambang, Indonesia nickel, nickel
Indonesian miner Perusahaan Perseroan Aneka Tambang (Antam) reported its ferronickel production has increased 27 percent in the first half of this year compared to 2012, in a half-yearly report received by Reuters on Tuesday.

Ferronickel production increased to 10,166 tons in the first half of 2013, compared to 8,009 tons in the same period of 2012. This figure represents 56 percent of the company&#8217;s full-year 2013 ferronickel output target of 18,000 tons.

The company also reported that nickel ore production increased by 50 percent to 6,074,000 tons in the first half of the year, from 4,041,000 tons in the same period last year.

Gold production, meanwhile, increased by 0.6 percent to 1,268 kg in the first half of 2013, up from 1,261 kg in the first six months of last year.

The first-half production was 45 percent of Antam&#8217;s full-year gold output target of 2,801 kg.

Reuters

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesias-antam-reports-increase-in-ferronickel-nickel-output/

*Adi Sarana Reports Huge Profit*


By Efi Nurfiyasari on 2:09 pm July 29, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Adi Sarana Armada, logistics, transportation
Adi Sarana Armada, a transportation and logistics company based in Indonesia, booked a 307 percent year-on-year rise in net income in the first half of 2013 backed by strong revenue from its car rental arm.

The company booked Rp 43.16 billion ($4.2 million) in net income in the first half of this year, it said in a filing to the Indonesia Stock Exchange, up from Rp 10.58 billion in the corresponding period last year. Revenue rose 39.8 percent to Rp 494.67 billion.

Adi Sarana is among the country&#8217;s automotive companies that are still enjoying significant profits despite the rising interest rates, the fuel price hike, and increasing inflation.

The company&#8217;s car rental business contributed around 70 percent of total revenue, according to Adi Sarana president director Prodjo Sunarjanto Sekar Pantjawati.

Meanwhile, its car rental and logistics businesses contributed to around 19 percent and 11 percent respectively.

This year, Adi Sarana has set a target to achieve a revenue of Rp 1.1 trillion.

In a bid to support its goal, the company has set aside Rp 700 billion in capital expenditure to buy fleets, increase outlets and invest in tools, facilities and maintenance services.

Adi Sarana expects to add 3,000 new cars, which will see the company&#8217;s entire rental fleet expand to 13,000 by the end of this year.

Hadi Soegiarto, an analyst at CIMB Securities, said Adi Sarana is expected to book a strong performance, thanks to its plan to increase its fleet in line with rising rental car demand.

&#8220;The impact of rising interest rates will only be temporary,&#8221; he said.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/adi-sarana-reports-huge-profit/


----------



## Nike

*Garam Puts Rp 2t Into NTT Salt Facilities*


By Investor Daily on 11:18 pm July 18, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Garam Indonesia, salt
Salt producer Garam Indonesia plans to build salt evaporation ponds in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, with an estimated investment of Rp 2 trillion ($197 million).

The saltern is expected to produce 900,000 to 1 million tons of salt per year. Slamet Untung Irredenta, president director of Garam Indonesia, said the construction covering 9,000 hectares, is expected to be completed in 2015.

&#8220;We hope the land clearing can be completed this year,&#8221; Slamet said.

On Wednesday, Garam Indonesia executives met officials from the Maritime and Fisheries Ministry and Kupang regent Ayub Titu Eki to discuss making East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) a hub for salt production in the country. NTT is one of Indonesia&#8217;s poorest regions.

&#8220;We will help accelerate the acquisition of the 9,000 hectares of land for Garam,&#8221; Ayub said.

Locations currently producing salt include Madura in East Java, Bima in West Nusa Tenggara, Jeneponto in South Sulawesi and the north Java coast towns of Cirebon, Indramayu, Rembang, Tuban and Gresik.

Despite having the second-longest coastline in the world, Indonesia is a net importer of salt but Slamet said that when the production facility is up and running the country would no longer need to import the product.

Adhi S. Lukman, the chairman of the Indonesian Food and Beverage Association (Gapmmi), said Indonesia needs 1.2 million tons of salt for household consumption each year, of which 900,000 is produced locally. The 1.8 million tons required by industry is all imported.

Salt imports have previously been a source of political tension.

Former Marine and Fishery Minister Fadel Muhammad believed Indonesia should be able to produce enough to meet domestic demand, while former Trade Ministry Mari Elka Pangestu argued that the immediate needs of salt must be fulfilled through imports.

Currently, to meet the supply gap, Indonesia imports salt, including from Australia. Last year the government announced salt imports would end in 2013 as the country took on more production capacity.

In the current economic masterplan (MP3EI), Bali and the Nusa Tenggara provinces are identified as hubs for tourism and national food support.

Investor Daily

Garam Puts Rp 2t Into NTT Salt Facilities - The Jakarta Globe

*Komodo Airport to Extend Runway, Get New Terminal*


By SP/Siprianus Hardum on 11:35 am July 10, 2013.
Category News
Tags: East Nusa Tenggara NTT, Flores, Indonesia Airport, Sail Komodo 2013





_The entrance sign for Komodo Airport in West Manggarai, East Nusa Tenggara. The airport is currently being expanded to accommodate larger aircraft. (JG Photo/Ethan Harfenist)_

Labuan Bajo, East Nusa Tenggara. Amid ongoing structural expansion plans, Komodo Airport will soon be able to accommodate Boeing 737s and other large jet planes.

&#8220;Komodo Airport is currently 1,850 meters long, and we will make it 2,150 meters long,&#8221; Fuadani, the head of the airport, told Suara Pembaruan on Tuesday.

He said that the airport is still leveling nearby hills to extend its runway, adding that he expects the work to be completed by September.

Komodo Airport, located in West Manggarai, East Nusa Tenggara, can currently only serve smaller planes such as ATR 72s, Fokker 50s and MA60s.

The airport&#8217;s runway is being expanded to accommodate bigger aircraft for the upcoming Sail Komodo 2013, an international yacht rally event.

Last October, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono ordered that the runway be extended after he complained about having to stop over at Tambolaka Airport on neighboring Sumba Island before flying into Komodo Airport at Flores Island onboard a smaller aircraft.

The president also announced at the time that he would be attending Sail Komodo, which starts on Sept. 14.

Fuadani said the airport is also building a new 3,300 square meter terminal. Based on observations from the field, the three-story terminal is 50 percent complete, though no workers were seen working on it at the time of this report.

Construction was reportedly halted around one month ago because the project&#8217;s initial Rp 46 billion ($4.6 million) budget ran out. It is expected to resume over the next few weeks.

The construction project&#8217;s second phase, supported by a budget of Rp 93 billion, will include tender for additional equipment such as chairs, chests and services such as grounds maintenance.

Once the expansion project is completed, Komodo Airport will be able to accommodate up to 700 passengers per day, up from its current capacity of 400 passengers per day.

Fuadani added that ticket prices to Labuan Bajo may decrease following the airport&#8217;s enlargement. At present, airline tickets from Denpasar, Bali, to Labuan Bajo cost approximately Rp 1.4 million, and Fuadani said that they could potentially drop to around Rp 500,000.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/komodo-airport-to-extend-runway-get-new-terminal/


----------



## Nike

*GM Takes On the Toyota Republic*


By Norihiko Shirouzu on 9:32 am June 28, 2013.
Category Automotive, Business, Editor's Choice, Featured
Tags: General Motors, Indonesia automotive industry, Indonesia cars, Toyota Motor





_A worker inspects a car at the new General Motors Manufacturing Facility in Pondok Ungu, Bekasi, Indonesia on Wednesday, May 8, 2013. GM plans on revamping its business in Indonesia to be more competitive against the country&#8217;s automobile tyrant, Toyota. (Bloomberg/Dimas Ardian)_

Indonesia is Toyota country. After more than 40 years here, Toyota Motor and affiliates including Daihatsu have 450 dealerships and a 54 percent share of the market.

General Motors has been here even longer &#8212; but has just 34 dealers and less than one percent of the market.

&#8220;We started in Indonesia in 1938. We have been so successful, we have seven-tenths of a point of market share in 75 years. Are you [kidding] me?&#8221; Tim Lee, head of GM&#8217;s international operations, said in an interview. &#8220;That is not constancy of purpose.&#8221;

Despite that daunting gap, Indonesia is too tempting a market for GM and other automakers to ignore. Emerging markets account for half the vehicles sold worldwide, and industry estimates put that figure at two-thirds by 2020, when global demand is expected to reach 100 million cars annually.

And Indonesia &#8212; along with Brazil, Russia, India, South Africa and China &#8212; has become one of the hottest emerging markets of all. The country of 240 million people bought one million cars last year, and sales by some estimates are expected to double over the next three years. The McKinsey Global Institute says an additional 90 million people will join Indonesia&#8217;s consumer class by 2030, when the country could overtake Britain to become the seventh-largest economy.

That&#8217;s what minds at GM, the world&#8217;s second-largest carmaker after Toyota, are focusing on.

GM for decades failed to come up with the right vehicles for Indonesia, which prefers simple &#8220;people mover&#8221; vans. Now, it is finally coming out with a competitive multi-purpose vehicle, the Chevrolet Spin. It has restarted an assembly plant it shuttered in 2005, and is trying to grow its sales and dealership network.

GM Chief Executive Dan Akerson said he thinks GM could grab a 7- to 10-percent share of Indonesia&#8217;s automobile market within a decade.

&#8220;I think it&#8217;s a good goal,&#8221; Akerson told Reuters in an interview in Detroit. &#8220;Why give Japanese automakers a free safe haven?&#8221;

Toyota and its sister brand Daihatsu are not taking the GM threat lightly.

Fearing GM may try to poach its dealers, Toyota-Astra Motor &#8212; a sales joint venture between the Japanese auto giant and Indonesian conglomerate Astra International &#8212; last year asked many of its more than 260 dealers to sign loyalty pledges. Daihatsu-Astra Motor, a joint venture between Daihatsu and Astra, resorted to a similar initiative.

Toyota and its group companies in turn pledged to spend an additional $1.2 billion in manufacturing capacity and other capital investments in Indonesia. That&#8217;s the carrot. As a stick, the Toyota team threatened to revoke the franchises of any dealer who does business with GM or other competitors.

*Game on in Indonesia.*

To lead its campaign in Indonesia, GM has tapped Marcos Purty, a 41-year-old back-slapping executive from the Detroit suburb of Pontiac.

&#8220;Now we&#8217;ve got a car, built here and aimed at 40 percent of the market,&#8221; Purty says of the no-frills Spin multi-purpose vehicle. &#8220;We&#8217;re finally up to bat, and we really want to make a big dent.&#8221;

*King Kijang*

GM has a history of false starts and setbacks in Indonesia. Especially damaging was its failure in the early 2000s to forge an alliance with Astra, the most powerful local player.

Chevrolets began appearing on Indonesian roads in the 1920s when the country was a Dutch colony. GM began assembling cars here in 1938 at a plant in North Jakarta before giving up the factory in the mid-1950s, even as demand for cheap, durable vehicles began perking up in post-war Southeast Asia.

GM and other Western automakers did little to meet that demand, leaving the market to Toyota. Together with its partners, Toyota Group now sells half a million cars annually in Indonesia. Toshiyuki Shiga, chief operating officer of rival Nissan Motor Co., calls Indonesia a &#8220;Toyota Republic.&#8221;

In 1971, Toyota started assembling Corollas and Land Cruisers at the Astra-owned Gaya Motor plant in North Jakarta &#8212; the very same place GM abandoned. Business really took off in 1977 when it launched the Kijang. Designed specifically for Indonesia, the multi-purpose vehicle has come to define motoring in Indonesia.

Originally it was offered as a pickup and minivan. It could be customized as a rugged people- and cargo-mover, with bench seats in the back that can hold up to a dozen passengers. The vehicle is used in many towns and cities as public transportation.

After 40 years, the Kijang remains a cash cow for Toyota. Its current incarnation, the Kijang Innova, generated sales of 71,364 cars last year; its distant SUV cousin, Fortuner, which shares vehicle underpinnings with the Innova, posted sales of 20,135 in 2012. Collectively they accounted for 8 percent of Indonesia&#8217;s auto market last year.

By the time GM finally returned in 1993 &#8212; when Indonesia and other &#8220;tiger economies&#8221; were creating the Asian growth miracle &#8212; Toyota had a formidable grip on the market.

That year, GM formed a joint venture with a local partner, Garmak Motor. It assembled Opel cars, with kits brought in from Europe, at a plant in East Jakarta &#8212; the site where Spin vans are rolling off the line today. In 1995, it added another Opel car, as well as a &#8220;strategic&#8221; vehicle developed specifically for Indonesia: a right-hand-drive version of the Chevrolet Blazer sport-utility vehicle.

The Opels sold dismally &#8212; Indonesia has never had much demand for sedans. The Blazer also was a dud. Not only was it expensive at 200 million to 230 million rupiahs ($20,500 &#8211; $23,500), but it also lacked a crucial attribute for any Asian utility vehicle: a third-row seat. It was no match for the Kijang, whose most expensive model in 1998 sold for half the Blazer&#8217;s price of 128 million rupiah. Toyota sold an average of 36,000 Kijangs a year during the latter half of the 1990s.

By contrast, GM sold 3,500 Blazers in 1997, the model&#8217;s peak year. By 2001 volume had sagged to just 640 units. The Blazer had become a symbol of GM&#8217;s flameout in Indonesia.





_Vehicles are caught in a traffic jam in Jakarta February 6, 2013. (Reuters Photo/Beawiharta)_

*Years of instability*

Actually, nobody was doing well in Indonesia then. The 1997-98 Asian financial crisis triggered food riots in Indonesia that toppled strongman President Suharto. Indonesia endured years of political instability, Islamic militancy and economic stagnation before righting itself in the middle of last decade.

The 1998 riots forced GM&#8217;s expat employees to flee to nearby Singapore, and at that point, the company could have packed up.

&#8220;We decided we did not want to go out of business and sell the property because we always thought there was tremendous potential in Indonesia,&#8221; recalled Bill Botwick, then GM&#8217;s head of operations in the country.

Botwick returned to Jakarta within a week of the turmoil with a plan to look for a partner. He courted Isuzu Motors Ltd, one of GM&#8217;s alliance partners back then, and Toyota&#8217;s partner Astra, which had a sales and manufacturing partnership with Isuzu.

In the process, GM co-developed a three-row Asian utility vehicle with Prijono Sugiarto, who was then in charge of Astra&#8217;s non-Toyota businesses, and is now its CEO. They used the Blazer&#8217;s underpinnings for the new car and made it cheaper, with locally available Isuzu components.

GM launched the vehicle, the Chevrolet Blazer Montera, in 1999. Priced at 160 million rupiah ($16,370) in 2000, it was still no match for the Kijang, which chalked up 70,000 sales in 2000 versus just 3,660 Monteras that year.

Botwick then approached Sugiarto with a plan to beef up GM&#8217;s sales network, proposing Astra join a three-way venture with GM and Isuzu. The talks went nowhere.

&#8220;It&#8217;s very hard to negotiate when there are two parties. It&#8217;s even harder when there are there are three,&#8221; Botwick says.

So GM decided to forgo partners and build its own network.

In fact, GM had no choice but to go it alone. Astra has no desire to team up with anybody other than Toyota and its affiliates, which now include Isuzu. &#8220;We&#8217;re happily married to Toyota,&#8221; Sugiarto told Reuters.

Rebuilding the brand

Purty, GM&#8217;s current Indonesia manager, is the man in charge of building the network and rebuilding the brand.

Purty, whose mother worked as a test-driver at GM&#8217;s proving ground in Michigan, joined GM in 1994 as a production supervisor at a plant in Pontiac after getting an engineering degree. He has since supervised several factories in Fort Wayne, Indiana, the Canadian town of Oshawa, Adelaide, Australia and now Jakarta.

One of his first moves was to beef up the limited product lineup for Chevrolet, the only brand GM sells in Indonesia. He added four new vehicles last year: the Colorado pickup truck, the midsize Trailblazer SUV, the Captiva compact SUV, and the Aveo mini-hatchback.

But the standard bearer, the car meant to make Chevrolet more than just a niche brand in Indonesia, is the Spin &#8212; with its three rows of seats, the kind of car that rules the Indonesian road. GM began production in April with plans for 40,000 cars a year initially. GM aims to make the car affordable by procuring parts locally. The Spin starts at 139.7 million rupiahs ($14,360).

To sell that many cars, GM needs a bigger sales network. It is planning as many as 50 stores by the end of this year from the current 34.

Purty&#8217;s strategy is to try to convince dealerships affiliated with the Toyota Group to sell Chevrolets as a separate business. Purty&#8217;s sales chief, Cheesing Cheong, says GM Indonesia had five Toyota dealers in its Chevy network before their arrival two years ago and has since added two more and is in discussions with several more.

But that door may already be slamming shut.





_Models stand next to a new Toyota Vios during a launching ceremony in Jakarta May 7, 2013. (Reuters Photo/Beawiharta)_

*Toyota&#8217;s counter-punch*

Astra executives in charge of the Indonesian Toyota and Daihatsu units say last year they asked their dealers to swear loyalty to Astra and Toyota Group &#8212; in some cases with signed agreements.

Those agreements gave &#8220;amnesty&#8221; for any past roles as dealers of non-Toyota Group brands, but &#8220;we asked them to be loyal,&#8221; says Johnny Darmawan, head of Toyota-Astra Motor.

&#8220;Competition was not so bad before, but now we have very tough competition from newcomers like GM.&#8221;

Violators could lose their stores, Darmawan warned. &#8220;Going forward, I don&#8217;t want to see any more defections. If we find out anybody is being disloyal, we reserve the right to revoke his contract,&#8221; he says.

Akiko Machimoto, a Singapore-based Toyota spokeswoman, declined to comment.

Such loyalty pacts are almost unheard of in countries such as the United States, where local laws tend to protect dealers and franchise-holders. But under Indonesian law, Astra could enforce dealer loyalty through contracts demanding exclusivity, a knowledgeable industry source said.

Toyota has other strengths in the coming battles for Indonesia&#8217;s car market. Its partner, Astra, is deeply embedded in Indonesia&#8217;s powerful automobile lobby, Gaikindo. Gaikindo&#8217;s board chairman is Sudirman, head of the Astra-Daihatsu joint venture. Astra-Toyota chief Johnny Darmawan is one of Gaikindo&#8217;s six key directors.

&#8220;Gaikindo is synonymous with Astra Group,&#8221; said a Japanese diplomat. &#8220;Indonesia&#8217;s lawmakers and policymakers would not do anything to hurt Astra&#8217;s interest.&#8221;

Another big edge is its after-sale service &#8212; spare parts, maintenance and repair. That is a critical battlefront in winning the trust of customers, especially in an emerging market where buyers worry about breaking down without access to spare parts and service. Here, Toyota and Daihatsu&#8217;s strength lies in part in their willingness to bend internal rules.

In mature markets, automakers encourage dealers and recognized repair shops to use only &#8220;genuine,&#8221; or certified, parts in repairs and maintenance. In an emerging market, where full-fledged motorization is just beginning and people are only just well-off enough to buy their first car, that may be hard to do.

Toyota&#8217;s Jakarta-based executive Mamoru Akiyama says many Toyota parts shops are independently owned and operated, and so it is hard to control day-to-day practices. It is &#8220;conceivable in some cases,&#8221; he said, that some of those stores stock non-genuine Toyota parts.

*&#8216;Just don&#8217;t lie&#8217;*

In fact, Toyota&#8217;s unofficial policy of tolerating non-genuine components was adopted in the late 1980s, when Koji Hasegawa was running Toyota&#8217;s Indonesian operations. The now-retired Toyota executive said it stemmed from his encounter with a driver in Sumatra, whose truck broke down after a suspension spring coil failed. The driver was an oil field contractor and told Hasegawa he didn&#8217;t always have enough cash on hand to afford a genuine spring coil.

The driver said he knew the genuine part would give him a year&#8217;s worth of use but could not afford it. Instead, he bought an uncertified part that gave him three to four months of use at a third of the cost.

&#8220;He was buying repair in a clever installment system he devised,&#8221; Hasegawa says.

In what he describes as strictly unofficial communications, Hasegawa told Toyota dealers they need not strictly comply with company policy.

&#8220;I told dealers: Just don&#8217;t lie to the customer, and explain the risks involved, including the fact that use of a non-certified parts voids warranty of the vehicle.&#8221;

GM insiders see little possibility of adopting that kind of policy because of its limited retail network. No parts producer would try to design and manufacture generic spare parts for Chevrolet cars simply because there just isn&#8217;t enough volume.

GM says it markets only genuine, certified components through the company&#8217;s 34 Chevy stores and the 280 parts and repair shops it officially does business with.

GM&#8217;s strategy is to increase the number of parts available by searching for locally available uncertified parts, then send in its engineers to elevate the quality so they can be sold as GM-approved parts.

It&#8217;s all part of the company&#8217;s strategy to convince Indonesian consumers that GM is in for the long haul.

Nearly two years after helping restart GM&#8217;s Indonesia business, Purty still feels like the kid in a framed poster he bought years ago: behind 14-0 in a baseball game and still smiling.

&#8220;Not discouraged? The kid in the poster says:&#8217;why should I be? It&#8217;s only the first inning, and we haven&#8217;t been up to bat yet!&#8217; That&#8217;s exactly how I feel,&#8221; says Purty of his uneven contest with Japanese automakers.

Reuters

GM Takes On the Toyota Republic in Indonesia

*GM Takes On the Toyota Republic*


By Norihiko Shirouzu on 9:32 am June 28, 2013.
Category Automotive, Business, Editor's Choice, Featured
Tags: General Motors, Indonesia automotive industry, Indonesia cars, Toyota Motor





_A worker inspects a car at the new General Motors Manufacturing Facility in Pondok Ungu, Bekasi, Indonesia on Wednesday, May 8, 2013. GM plans on revamping its business in Indonesia to be more competitive against the countrys automobile tyrant, Toyota. (Bloomberg/Dimas Ardian)_

Indonesia is Toyota country. After more than 40 years here, Toyota Motor and affiliates including Daihatsu have 450 dealerships and a 54 percent share of the market.

General Motors has been here even longer  but has just 34 dealers and less than one percent of the market.

We started in Indonesia in 1938. We have been so successful, we have seven-tenths of a point of market share in 75 years. Are you [kidding] me? Tim Lee, head of GMs international operations, said in an interview. That is not constancy of purpose.

Despite that daunting gap, Indonesia is too tempting a market for GM and other automakers to ignore. Emerging markets account for half the vehicles sold worldwide, and industry estimates put that figure at two-thirds by 2020, when global demand is expected to reach 100 million cars annually.

And Indonesia  along with Brazil, Russia, India, South Africa and China  has become one of the hottest emerging markets of all. The country of 240 million people bought one million cars last year, and sales by some estimates are expected to double over the next three years. The McKinsey Global Institute says an additional 90 million people will join Indonesias consumer class by 2030, when the country could overtake Britain to become the seventh-largest economy.

Thats what minds at GM, the worlds second-largest carmaker after Toyota, are focusing on.

GM for decades failed to come up with the right vehicles for Indonesia, which prefers simple people mover vans. Now, it is finally coming out with a competitive multi-purpose vehicle, the Chevrolet Spin. It has restarted an assembly plant it shuttered in 2005, and is trying to grow its sales and dealership network.

GM Chief Executive Dan Akerson said he thinks GM could grab a 7- to 10-percent share of Indonesias automobile market within a decade.

I think its a good goal, Akerson told Reuters in an interview in Detroit. Why give Japanese automakers a free safe haven?

Toyota and its sister brand Daihatsu are not taking the GM threat lightly.

Fearing GM may try to poach its dealers, Toyota-Astra Motor  a sales joint venture between the Japanese auto giant and Indonesian conglomerate Astra International  last year asked many of its more than 260 dealers to sign loyalty pledges. Daihatsu-Astra Motor, a joint venture between Daihatsu and Astra, resorted to a similar initiative.

Toyota and its group companies in turn pledged to spend an additional $1.2 billion in manufacturing capacity and other capital investments in Indonesia. Thats the carrot. As a stick, the Toyota team threatened to revoke the franchises of any dealer who does business with GM or other competitors.

*Game on in Indonesia.*

To lead its campaign in Indonesia, GM has tapped Marcos Purty, a 41-year-old back-slapping executive from the Detroit suburb of Pontiac.

Now weve got a car, built here and aimed at 40 percent of the market, Purty says of the no-frills Spin multi-purpose vehicle. Were finally up to bat, and we really want to make a big dent.

*King Kijang*

GM has a history of false starts and setbacks in Indonesia. Especially damaging was its failure in the early 2000s to forge an alliance with Astra, the most powerful local player.

Chevrolets began appearing on Indonesian roads in the 1920s when the country was a Dutch colony. GM began assembling cars here in 1938 at a plant in North Jakarta before giving up the factory in the mid-1950s, even as demand for cheap, durable vehicles began perking up in post-war Southeast Asia.

GM and other Western automakers did little to meet that demand, leaving the market to Toyota. Together with its partners, Toyota Group now sells half a million cars annually in Indonesia. Toshiyuki Shiga, chief operating officer of rival Nissan Motor Co., calls Indonesia a Toyota Republic.

In 1971, Toyota started assembling Corollas and Land Cruisers at the Astra-owned Gaya Motor plant in North Jakarta  the very same place GM abandoned. Business really took off in 1977 when it launched the Kijang. Designed specifically for Indonesia, the multi-purpose vehicle has come to define motoring in Indonesia.

Originally it was offered as a pickup and minivan. It could be customized as a rugged people- and cargo-mover, with bench seats in the back that can hold up to a dozen passengers. The vehicle is used in many towns and cities as public transportation.

After 40 years, the Kijang remains a cash cow for Toyota. Its current incarnation, the Kijang Innova, generated sales of 71,364 cars last year; its distant SUV cousin, Fortuner, which shares vehicle underpinnings with the Innova, posted sales of 20,135 in 2012. Collectively they accounted for 8 percent of Indonesias auto market last year.

By the time GM finally returned in 1993  when Indonesia and other tiger economies were creating the Asian growth miracle  Toyota had a formidable grip on the market.

That year, GM formed a joint venture with a local partner, Garmak Motor. It assembled Opel cars, with kits brought in from Europe, at a plant in East Jakarta  the site where Spin vans are rolling off the line today. In 1995, it added another Opel car, as well as a strategic vehicle developed specifically for Indonesia: a right-hand-drive version of the Chevrolet Blazer sport-utility vehicle.

The Opels sold dismally  Indonesia has never had much demand for sedans. The Blazer also was a dud. Not only was it expensive at 200 million to 230 million rupiahs ($20,500  $23,500), but it also lacked a crucial attribute for any Asian utility vehicle: a third-row seat. It was no match for the Kijang, whose most expensive model in 1998 sold for half the Blazers price of 128 million rupiah. Toyota sold an average of 36,000 Kijangs a year during the latter half of the 1990s.

By contrast, GM sold 3,500 Blazers in 1997, the models peak year. By 2001 volume had sagged to just 640 units. The Blazer had become a symbol of GMs flameout in Indonesia.





_Vehicles are caught in a traffic jam in Jakarta February 6, 2013. (Reuters Photo/Beawiharta)_

*Years of instability*

Actually, nobody was doing well in Indonesia then. The 1997-98 Asian financial crisis triggered food riots in Indonesia that toppled strongman President Suharto. Indonesia endured years of political instability, Islamic militancy and economic stagnation before righting itself in the middle of last decade.

The 1998 riots forced GMs expat employees to flee to nearby Singapore, and at that point, the company could have packed up.

We decided we did not want to go out of business and sell the property because we always thought there was tremendous potential in Indonesia, recalled Bill Botwick, then GMs head of operations in the country.

Botwick returned to Jakarta within a week of the turmoil with a plan to look for a partner. He courted Isuzu Motors Ltd, one of GMs alliance partners back then, and Toyotas partner Astra, which had a sales and manufacturing partnership with Isuzu.

In the process, GM co-developed a three-row Asian utility vehicle with Prijono Sugiarto, who was then in charge of Astras non-Toyota businesses, and is now its CEO. They used the Blazers underpinnings for the new car and made it cheaper, with locally available Isuzu components.

GM launched the vehicle, the Chevrolet Blazer Montera, in 1999. Priced at 160 million rupiah ($16,370) in 2000, it was still no match for the Kijang, which chalked up 70,000 sales in 2000 versus just 3,660 Monteras that year.

Botwick then approached Sugiarto with a plan to beef up GMs sales network, proposing Astra join a three-way venture with GM and Isuzu. The talks went nowhere.

Its very hard to negotiate when there are two parties. Its even harder when there are there are three, Botwick says.

So GM decided to forgo partners and build its own network.

In fact, GM had no choice but to go it alone. Astra has no desire to team up with anybody other than Toyota and its affiliates, which now include Isuzu. Were happily married to Toyota, Sugiarto told Reuters.

Rebuilding the brand

Purty, GMs current Indonesia manager, is the man in charge of building the network and rebuilding the brand.

Purty, whose mother worked as a test-driver at GMs proving ground in Michigan, joined GM in 1994 as a production supervisor at a plant in Pontiac after getting an engineering degree. He has since supervised several factories in Fort Wayne, Indiana, the Canadian town of Oshawa, Adelaide, Australia and now Jakarta.

One of his first moves was to beef up the limited product lineup for Chevrolet, the only brand GM sells in Indonesia. He added four new vehicles last year: the Colorado pickup truck, the midsize Trailblazer SUV, the Captiva compact SUV, and the Aveo mini-hatchback.

But the standard bearer, the car meant to make Chevrolet more than just a niche brand in Indonesia, is the Spin  with its three rows of seats, the kind of car that rules the Indonesian road. GM began production in April with plans for 40,000 cars a year initially. GM aims to make the car affordable by procuring parts locally. The Spin starts at 139.7 million rupiahs ($14,360).

To sell that many cars, GM needs a bigger sales network. It is planning as many as 50 stores by the end of this year from the current 34.

Purtys strategy is to try to convince dealerships affiliated with the Toyota Group to sell Chevrolets as a separate business. Purtys sales chief, Cheesing Cheong, says GM Indonesia had five Toyota dealers in its Chevy network before their arrival two years ago and has since added two more and is in discussions with several more.

But that door may already be slamming shut.





_Models stand next to a new Toyota Vios during a launching ceremony in Jakarta May 7, 2013. (Reuters Photo/Beawiharta)_

*Toyotas counter-punch*

Astra executives in charge of the Indonesian Toyota and Daihatsu units say last year they asked their dealers to swear loyalty to Astra and Toyota Group  in some cases with signed agreements.

Those agreements gave amnesty for any past roles as dealers of non-Toyota Group brands, but we asked them to be loyal, says Johnny Darmawan, head of Toyota-Astra Motor.

Competition was not so bad before, but now we have very tough competition from newcomers like GM.

Violators could lose their stores, Darmawan warned. Going forward, I dont want to see any more defections. If we find out anybody is being disloyal, we reserve the right to revoke his contract, he says.

Akiko Machimoto, a Singapore-based Toyota spokeswoman, declined to comment.

Such loyalty pacts are almost unheard of in countries such as the United States, where local laws tend to protect dealers and franchise-holders. But under Indonesian law, Astra could enforce dealer loyalty through contracts demanding exclusivity, a knowledgeable industry source said.

Toyota has other strengths in the coming battles for Indonesias car market. Its partner, Astra, is deeply embedded in Indonesias powerful automobile lobby, Gaikindo. Gaikindos board chairman is Sudirman, head of the Astra-Daihatsu joint venture. Astra-Toyota chief Johnny Darmawan is one of Gaikindos six key directors.

Gaikindo is synonymous with Astra Group, said a Japanese diplomat. Indonesias lawmakers and policymakers would not do anything to hurt Astras interest.

Another big edge is its after-sale service  spare parts, maintenance and repair. That is a critical battlefront in winning the trust of customers, especially in an emerging market where buyers worry about breaking down without access to spare parts and service. Here, Toyota and Daihatsus strength lies in part in their willingness to bend internal rules.

In mature markets, automakers encourage dealers and recognized repair shops to use only genuine, or certified, parts in repairs and maintenance. In an emerging market, where full-fledged motorization is just beginning and people are only just well-off enough to buy their first car, that may be hard to do.

Toyotas Jakarta-based executive Mamoru Akiyama says many Toyota parts shops are independently owned and operated, and so it is hard to control day-to-day practices. It is conceivable in some cases, he said, that some of those stores stock non-genuine Toyota parts.

*Just dont lie*

In fact, Toyotas unofficial policy of tolerating non-genuine components was adopted in the late 1980s, when Koji Hasegawa was running Toyotas Indonesian operations. The now-retired Toyota executive said it stemmed from his encounter with a driver in Sumatra, whose truck broke down after a suspension spring coil failed. The driver was an oil field contractor and told Hasegawa he didnt always have enough cash on hand to afford a genuine spring coil.

The driver said he knew the genuine part would give him a years worth of use but could not afford it. Instead, he bought an uncertified part that gave him three to four months of use at a third of the cost.

He was buying repair in a clever installment system he devised, Hasegawa says.

In what he describes as strictly unofficial communications, Hasegawa told Toyota dealers they need not strictly comply with company policy.

I told dealers: Just dont lie to the customer, and explain the risks involved, including the fact that use of a non-certified parts voids warranty of the vehicle.

GM insiders see little possibility of adopting that kind of policy because of its limited retail network. No parts producer would try to design and manufacture generic spare parts for Chevrolet cars simply because there just isnt enough volume.

GM says it markets only genuine, certified components through the companys 34 Chevy stores and the 280 parts and repair shops it officially does business with.

GMs strategy is to increase the number of parts available by searching for locally available uncertified parts, then send in its engineers to elevate the quality so they can be sold as GM-approved parts.

Its all part of the companys strategy to convince Indonesian consumers that GM is in for the long haul.

Nearly two years after helping restart GMs Indonesia business, Purty still feels like the kid in a framed poster he bought years ago: behind 14-0 in a baseball game and still smiling.

Not discouraged? The kid in the poster says:why should I be? Its only the first inning, and we havent been up to bat yet! Thats exactly how I feel, says Purty of his uneven contest with Japanese automakers.

Reuters

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/gm-takes-on-the-toyota-republic/


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Sees Rise in Sumatran Tiger Numbers*

By James A. Foley
Jul 29, 2013 04:11 PM EDT





_Big cat conservation groups had good news to announce Monday in celebration of the third annual International Tiger Day -- numbers of Sumatran tigers seem to be on the rise. (Photo : REUTERS/Andrew Winning )_

A recent study of the Tambling Wildlife Nature Conservation -- a 450 square kilometer wildlife concession on Indonesia's Sumatra Island -- found an unexpectedly high density of tigers in about a quarter of the concession's area.

Recent camera trap data indicates an estimated six tigers per 100 square kilometers in the southwest portion of the concession. This estimate is nearly double the highest recorded number of tigers ever recorded in the area.

Big cat conservation group Panthera reports the news as a "beacon of hope for the last remaining 400-500 wild Sumatran tigers."

Alan Rabinowitz, Panthera CEO and tiger scientist, called the new-found tiger densities "extraordinary" and pointed to the establishment of nature conservations, particularly and anti-poaching measures as credit to the seeming rebound in tiger numbers on Sumatra. Rabinowitz creditied Tambling conservation founder Tomy Winata with making great strides for tiger conservation.

"Armed with a zero tolerance policy towards poaching, Mr. Tomy Winata and his team have successfully secured a significant area utilizing effective enforcement," Rabinowitz said. "This fact, coupled with good science and monitoring, has had the desired results; tigers are now breeding. Tambling is a model tiger conservation site that is giving the Sumatran subspecies a real chance not just to recover...but to thrive."

In a statement, Winata discussed his philosophy behind his attempt to save the Sumatran tiger:

"I am doing all this because it is my belief that nature has provided us with everything we need to survive and live in this world, and yet so many people have taken from her for their own benefit without giving anything back in return. So I hope that my efforts in wildlife conservation and forest and ecosystem sustainability can be a role model for others, so that together we can help save Mother Nature and never forget where we came from."

Sumatran tigers are listed as "critically endangered" on the ICUN Red List of Threatened Species, which states the tigers' population is in an overall decline. Sumatran tigers are only found on the Indonesian island, where they number in the hundreds.

July 29 marks the third annual International Tiger Day, a public outreach campaign aimed to raise awareness of the tigers' dwindling number in the wild. The campaign reports there are only 3,200 wild tigers left in the world.

The seeming increase in Sumatran tigers correlates with recent news of the big cats trapping a group of men in trees for days. 

http://www.natureworldnews.com/articles/3218/20130729/indonesia-sees-rise-sumatran-tiger-numbers.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> *Feeding 250 million Indonesian
> people*
> 
> 
> Iswadi, Jakarta | Opinion | Fri, July 19 2013, 10:14 AM
> 
> ...
> 
> Is Indonesia left behind in food-production technology, especially in rice production? Let us make some comparisons between rice productivity in the main exporter countries and in Indonesia. According to Central Statistics Agency (BPS) data, in 2011 Indonesia&#8217;s rice productivity was 4.98 tons per hectare.
> 
> The figure rises to 5.15 tons per hectare in 2013 (BPS, Forecast Figure 2013), which is much higher than the 2011 rice productivity in India (3.54 tons per hectare), Cambodia (3.00 tons per hectare) and Thailand (2.97 tons per hectare) (FAOSTAT, 2013). Indonesia&#8217;s rice productivity is only lower than Vietnam (5.53 tons per hectare).
> 
> Feeding 250 million Indonesian people | The Jakarta Post


Vietnam´s crop yield is a little bit higher, 5.66 tons per hectare, but we are years behind of China. They plant hybrid rice, with a yield of 7.5 tons per hectare. Some estimate the figure would reach 15-ton/hectare rice in three years.

Chinese might reach 15-ton/hectare rice in three years - Newsroom - Ag Professional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> Vietnam´s crop yield is a little bit higher, 5.66 tons per hectare, but we are years behind of China. They plant hybrid rice, with a yield of 7.5 tons per hectare. Some estimate the figure would reach 15-ton/hectare rice in three years.
> 
> Chinese might reach 15-ton/hectare rice in three years - Newsroom - Ag Professional



Yes, China has made several advances in agriculture technologies and made new advancement in food productivity. They productivity can only be compare to western productivity. But i think Indonesia and Vietnam must cooperate in rice productions research and hope we can achieve better results in future for our respective peoples welfare.


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> Yes, China has made several advances in agriculture technologies and made new advancement in food productivity. They productivity can only be compare to western productivity. But i think *Indonesia *and Vietnam must cooperate in rice productions research and hope we can achieve better results in future for our respective peoples welfare.


agreed...and we should step up mechanize farming production. more machines mean more output.


----------



## Nike

*RI should prepare for ageing 
population*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, July 31 2013, 8:16 PM






_Let&#8217;s talk population: National Population and Family Planning Agency (BKKBN) chairman Fasli Jalal (right) talks with UNFPA representative in Indonesia, Jose Ferraris (left) and Sri Moertiningsih Adioetomo of the University of Indonesia&#8217;s Demographic Institute (center), the writer of the &#8220;Population Ageing Monograph: Evidence from the 2010 Census&#8221; launched on Wednesday. (Courtesy of the United Nations Population Fund)_

Let&#8217;s talk population: National Population and Family Planning Agency (BKKBN) chairman Fasli Jalal (right) talks with UNFPA representative in Indonesia, Jose Ferraris (left) and Sri Moertiningsih Adioetomo of the University of Indonesia&#8217;s Demographic Institute (center), the writer of the &#8220;Population Ageing Monograph: Evidence from the 2010 Census&#8221; launched on Wednesday. (Courtesy of the United Nations Population Fund)

A senior population and family planning official has said Indonesia needs to design a &#8216;population-responsive&#8217; development policy which can respond to the country&#8217;s current population trend in which individuals aged 60 years and above are the fastest growing segment of the population.

Under the policy, population including the elderly should become the focus and main foundation of development.

&#8220;A population-influencing policy needs to be established in our efforts to anticipate the impact of population ageing in the future,&#8221; National Population and Family Planning Agency (BKKBN) chairman Fasli Jalal on Wednesday.

Such a policy, he said, was aimed at improving the quality of health, social participation and social security of the elderly so that they could still play an active role in development.

&#8220;In this regard, latest and accurate data should be used as the basis of the development of the policy,&#8221; said Fasli.

According to the 2010 population census, the number of elderly in Indonesia reached 18.04 million or 7.6 percent of its total population.

UNFPA Representative in Indonesia, Jose Ferraris, said population ageing could be a positive development if all parties were prepared.

&#8220;Countries that adapt and harness the rich potential of an ageing population may reap a longevity benefit as older people continue to make substantial contributions to society for longer periods,&#8221; said Ferraris.

The seminar also witnessed the launch of the "Population Ageing Monograph: Evidence from the 2010 Census".

&#8220;I hope the availability of details in the monograph can be used by all stakeholders to address population-ageing problems,&#8221; said the writer of the monograph, Sri Moertiningsih Adioetomo of the University of Indonesia&#8217;s Demographic Institute. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/31/ri-should-prepare-ageing-population.html
Better prepares than never huh 

*Govt ready to mitigate 
slower pace of growth in 
RI*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 31 2013, 5:39 PM

The government is preparing several short- and long-term mitigation policies to overcome the country&#8217;s slowing economic growth caused by uncertainties in the global economy, says Finance Minister Chatib Basri.

Chatib said that in the short term, the government would push the realization of foreign-currency-denominated financing sources through the issuance of government bonds and increasing the participation of state-owned banks in maintaining liquidity.

He said the government had also increased the fiscal space in the 2014 state budget for public transportation, infrastructure, and social security and strengthening coordination measures to maintain the stability of financial system.

&#8220;The government is ready to activate &#8216;bond stabilization framework&#8217; by, among other things, increasing coordination with the State-Owned Enterprise Ministry and related state-owned companies,&#8221; said Chatib on Tuesday evening, as quoted by Antara news agency.

As a long term policy, the government is trying to improve the current account deficit by pushing increases in exports, managing imports, and improving investment climates.

&#8220;We are doing this by providing fiscal instruments. These include a &#8216;tax allowance&#8217; revision by simplifying procedures and a &#8216;tax holiday&#8217; revision by adding more sectors and relaxing requirements on the investment period and minimum amount,&#8221; he said.

Chatib said that other mid-longer term policies included the implementation of macro-prudential policies to reduce the volatility and susceptibility of the national economy from external fluctuations. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/31/govt-ready-mitigate-slower-pace-growth-ri.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Govt has no specific plan 
to tackle oil theft*

Amahl S. Azwar, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 31 2013, 12:27 PM

The government is unlikely to take any extraordinary measures to deal with massive organized oil thievery in Sumatra, despite calls from lawmakers to do so. 

Deputy Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Susilo Siswoutomo said on Tuesday that the government would monitor the oil theft cases that recently triggered state-owned energy firm PT Pertamina to cease its pipeline activity in Sumatra. 

&#8220;Of course we will maintain our coordination with Pertamina and law enforcement agencies including the police to deal with the oil theft,&#8221; he said in a text message. 

The top official, however, did not reveal whether the government would form a special team to deal with the unbridled cases of oil theft in Tempino-Plaju, which delivers crude oil from oil wells in Jambi to Pertamina&#8217;s Plaju refinery in South Sumatra. 

Echoing Susilo&#8217;s statement, Rudi Rubiandini, the head of the upstream oil and gas regulatory task force SKKMigas, said that the investigation on oil theft cases were under the domain of the police. 

&#8220;So far, there has not been any plan to form a special team to deal with the cases,&#8221; he said separately. 

As previously reported by The Jakarta Post, Pertamina closed down its Tempino-Plaju pipeline last week amid mounting illegal tapping, just seven days after the revamped facility began operations.

Despite being planted at a depth of 1.5-2 meters below ground level, the pipeline, which can deliver 24,000 barrels of crude oil per day (bpd), remains the target of oil theft.

Just a week after operations began, losses reached 17,500 barrels of crude oil, equalling Rp 17.5 billion (US$1.7 million). 

Overall, since January this year, the state-owned energy company suffered losses worth Rp 280 billion amid mounting oil theft through illegal tapping.

Pertamina suffered losses of Rp 15 billion due to oil theft in 2010. In 2011, losses ballooned to Rp 177 billion and doubled to Rp 300 billion in 2012. 

Lawmakers have called upon the government to show its teeth in a bid to put an end to oil thievery across the archipelago. 

Rofi Munawar, a Prosperous Justice Party (PKS) lawmaker, who is a member of the House of Representatives Commission VII overseeing energy affairs, said separately the government should carry out extraordinary measures to handle the Tempino-Plaju pipeline oil theft.

&#8220;I also call upon the police and the military to investigate whether their members have played a role in the oil theft ,&#8221; he said. 

Indonesia, a former Southeast Asian member in the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC), continues to experience oil production decline amid the maturation of aging oil fields with no new findings of hydrocarbon reserves in the last decade.

By the end of this year, the country is expected to reach an average daily production of 840,000 barrel per day (bpd), which is far lower the 1.6 million bpd it produced in 1995.

What a jerk,


----------



## Nike

Indonesia eyes Myanmar&#8217;s 
fertilizer market

Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 31 2013, 12:21 PM

Indonesia is looking to penetrate the Myanmar fertilizer market, which has millions of hectares of paddy fields with &#8220;low yields and a lack of fertilizing efforts&#8221;, a senior official says.

Deputy Agriculture Minister Rusman Heriawan said the ministry had encouraged local fertilizer manufacturers to expand to the neighboring country&#8217;s market.

&#8220;Indonesia&#8217;s agriculture-related industry has rapidly advanced, and it&#8217;s time for us to look for a better market out there. Our neighboring country Myanmar has a promising market as they have millions of hectares of rice fields and good quality water for irrigation, with low yields due to poor fertilization,&#8221; he said on Monday.

The neighboring country, according to him, produces an average 2 to 2.5 tons of rice per hectare, or less than a half of Indonesia&#8217;s rice production that can reach 7 to 8 tons per hectare.

Rusman said state-owned fertilizer company PT Pupuk Indonesia Holding Company (PIHC), through its subsidiaries PT Pupuk Sriwijaya and PT Pupuk Kujang, had started to plow the country&#8217;s market to survey the potential, and was expected to secure a contract after one planting period for approximately three months.

&#8220;Should things go well, we want our state-owned companies to not only sell fertilizer but also manage their own plots of land in that country,&#8221; he said.

PIHC marketing director Kushartono said his company had sold 40,000 tons of urea fertilizer in the country since March.

&#8220;We have targeted to sell 180,000 tons of fertilizer to Myanmar [by the end of] this year. We expect to also sell NPK [nitrogen, phosphorous and potassium] fertilizer one day,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post.

The company has cooperated with the Myanmar Agriculture Public Cooperation (MAPCO) &#8212; an agriculture cooperative that buys rice and distributes fertilizer in the country.

He added that the company had also launched demo plots in four areas in the country to introduce its product, and expected to see the results in three months.

Kushantoro said Myanmar, with a total of 12.6 million hectares of paddy fields and a 62.3 million population, was a promising market for the company to expand.

PIHC has targeted to export around 20 percent or 1 million tons of its 2013 estimated production of 5.1 million tons, while the rest will be allocated to meet domestic needs.

The target is a 42.86 increase compared to the company&#8217;s exports last year of 700,000 tons of fertilizer to around 20 countries, including the US and Australia.

Despite planning to boost fertilizer exports, Indonesia still has a deficit in its fertilizer trade, attributed to the low gas supply needed to compose the commodity.

Indonesia&#8217;s fertilizer exports reached US$549.4 million, a 36.31 increase compared to the 2011 exports of $433 million, according to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) and the Trade Ministry.

Indonesia, among the world&#8217;s biggest urea fertilizer producer after Middle Eastern countries and China, exported 1.09 million tons of urea fertilizer worth $482.75 million last year, or 87.87 percent of 2012&#8217;s total exports.

Indonesia, however, imported $2.62 billion of fertilizer last year, or a 13 increase compared to $2.59 billion in the previous year, with potassium chloride fertilizer making the sheer cake of 47 percent of the total import.

Indonesia eyes Myanmar
Another good economic report from my dearest friend Anggi Maria


----------



## Nike

*Palace mosque brings equality
during Ramadhan*

Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Wed, July 31 2013, 10:28 AM 

The State Palace has a strict dress code, with clothing items such as sandals and sarongs strictly off-
limits.

But the fasting month of Ramadhan appeared to ease this strict protocol when the Baiturrahim Mosque, situated next to Merdeka Palace, opened to the public.

&#8220;From pedicab drivers to [Indonesian Military] generals, everybody is allowed to perform tarawih [extra prayer service] prayers in this mosque,&#8221; said Sudarjat, the secretary of the mosque&#8217;s committee, told The Jakarta Post earlier this week.

And it has been that way since the era of former president Soeharto.

The mosque is also open to the public on Fridays to allow Muslims to perform their mandatory weekly prayer. Most of the time only palace officials, members of the presidential guards (Paspampres), workers and other staff are allowed to perform their prayers in the mosque.

Earlier this week, a number of local residents living in the vicinity of the palace were allowed to perform tarawih. They mingled with Paspampres and staff working to prepare the venue for Independence Day celebrations on Aug. 17.

Donning Muslim garb, sarongs, and slippers, local residents lined up to enter the palace complex and pass through a metal detector. Bags and belongings, as well as cell phones, were checked using an X-ray scanner.

More local residents arrived in the early days of Ramadhan.

&#8220;It&#8217;s just like any other mosque in the world. They flock to mosques for tarawih only in the early days of Ramadhan. The number usually dwindles after the tenth day, when the mosque feels more spacious,&#8221; Sudarjat said.

There appears to be distance considerations for local residents wanting to pray in the 1,000-capacity mosque.

Selamet, a resident of Petojo, Tanah Abang, some two kilometers southwest of the palace, said he decided to pray at the mosque because it was the nearest to the National Monument (Monas), where he sometimes spent the afternoon waiting to break his fast.

&#8220;I spend time at Monas and I just stopped by here to pray on my way home,&#8221; he said.

A Paspampres spokesman said they would not relax security measures and sartorial standards, even with the smaller number of visitors.

&#8220;The measures are the same as any other occasion. No blue jeans and no ****** shirts. Sandals are okay, particularly leather ones, because you are coming here to pray. However, if you arrive wearing flips flops you will definitely be turned away,&#8221; said Marine First Lt. Bayhaky C. Cipta, the Paspampres commander in charge of the mosque.

He said that for joining tarawih prayers, visitors had to pass through two security checks, the first being at the entrance of the State Secretariat complex next to the presidential compound, where non-VIP visitors were allowed access to the area.

Another security check is performed on anybody entering the mosque area, located on the southwest border of the presidential compound. Several CCTV cameras are also installed around the mosque.

Bayhaky said Paspampres had dispatched non-Muslim personnel to guard the mosque during tarawih. &#8220;Some non-Muslim personnel were eager to be posted here during their time off,&#8221; he said.

Apparently, the tight security measures have not dissuaded Muslims from seeking a special experience in the mosque.

&#8220;Some groups of Muslims came all the way from Bekasi [West Java] and Lampung to experience prayer in the vicinity of the State Palace,&#8221; he said.

Built during former president Sukarno&#8217;s administration in 1961, the mosque underwent a Rp 9.8 billion (US$950,000) reconstruction early in the second term of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

The project aimed to increase the capacity of the mosque as well as recalibrate the kiblat (the direction in which Muslims should face when praying).

Palace mosque brings equality during Ramadhan | The Jakarta Post

*Govt to scrap taxes for
imported books*

Rendi Witular, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, July 31 2013, 9:56 PM 

The Finance Ministry will soon issue a regulation that will eliminate value-added tax (VAT) and income tax for the importation of non-fiction books, a move that is expected to help the public afford international resources deemed beneficial for domestic development. 

Finance Minister Chatib Basri said on Wednesday that a ministerial regulation was prepared for the tax exemption, which would take effect sooner than later. 

"The state gains little from taxing imported books. So why should we maintained the policy if scrapping the taxes could actually create bigger gains in terms of knowledge and perspective," said Chatib. 

"We expect the public could soon afford books that are actually beneficial for development," he said. In combined, the VAT and income tax for imported books account for around 10 to 20 percent of the book price.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/07/31/govt-scrap-taxes-imported-books.html

Cheaps book with full of knowledge and science will boost our horizons and new perspective.


----------



## Nike

* Indonesia Manufacturing Output Stagnates in July, Costs Surge: HSBC*


By Reuters on 11:05 am August 1, 2013.
Category Business, Economy, Featured
Tags: Indonesia economy, Indonesia exports, Indonesia manufacturing	





_In this photograph taken on January 29, 2013, Indonesian workers manufacturing clove cigarettes for a local tobacco company in Malang, East Java province. (AFP Photo/Aman Rochman)_

Manufacturing output in Indonesia stagnated in July as input costs soared and export orders fell, HSBC Markit&#8217;s purchasing managers&#8217; index survey showed on Thursday.

Overall manufacturing business conditions improved, but just a little, the survey concluded. Its July index for Indonesian manufacturing was 50.7, compared with the previous reading of 51.0.

A survey reading above 50.0 signals expansion and a reading below that means contraction in manufacturing activity.

&#8220;Manufacturing conditions in July improved only marginally, reflecting increasing external drag as new export orders contracted for a second straight month,&#8221; said Su Sian Lim, economist at HSBC.

Companies reported they faced falling demand from Europe, a weak global economy and increased competition.

The survey said manufacturing output stagnated after four months of expansion. It said that incoming new work was unchanged from the previous month, and a sub-index for new orders fell to its lowest since May 2012.

Export orders contracted for the 2nd consecutive month, due to falling demand from European clients coupled with weak global economy and increased competition.

The survey said, rate of cost inflation accelerated to the fastest pace in the 28-month series history, as factory gate prices rose sharply driven by higher fuel and raw material costs. On June 22, Indonesia raised fuel prices by an average 33 percent, to help it cut large budget and current account deficits hurting the rupiah.

On Tuesday, Indonesia&#8217;s central bank governor said annual inflation in July was 8.18 percent, the fastest pace since February 2009.

Despite higher input costs putting pressure on firms&#8217; margins, purchasing activity in July increased for a sixth month to build inventories for future production. But some firms reported a reduction in purchases, the survey showed.

&#8220;It remains to be seen if manufacturing activity will pick up to more robust levels in the near-term, with inventories for future production being accumulated at a slight pace,&#8221; said Lim.

Suppliers&#8217; delivery times lengthened in July due to transportation constraints, bad weather and raw materials shortages.

Reuters

Indonesia Manufacturing Output Stagnates in July, Costs Surge: HSBC - The Jakarta Globe

* Bad Policy Has Led to Food Price Hike, Economists Say
*
By Tito Summa Siahaan on 10:33 am August 1, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: food prices, Indonesia food security	




_
Food prices rose by 10.7 percent year-on-year in June, contributing to the 59 percent inflation recorded that month, Central Statistics Data shows. (JG Photo/Rezza Estily)_

The government has no one to blame but itself when it comes to unstable food prices, economists said on Wednesday, ahead of the release of inflation figures today expected to show a sharp spike.

&#8216;&#8216;The problem starts from the beginning, there is a lack of reliable statistics on production and consumption,&#8217;&#8217; said Bustanul Arifin, an agricultural economist at the Institute for Development of Economy and Finance. &#8220;The government has a tendency to exaggerate information on production, while data collection on food consumption is not reliable.&#8221;

He said government claims that corn production reached 19 million tons last year and that meat consumption is only at 2.22 kilograms per capita a year is contradicted by market price rises.

Foodstuffs prices rose by 10.7 percent year-on-year in June, contributing to the 5.9 percent rate of inflation recorded that month, Central Statistics Agency (BPS) data shows.

Bustanul criticized the government&#8217;s food self-sufficiency goal, which is not accompanied by policies that give incentives to farmers of so-called strategic food commodities.

Faisal Basri, an economist at University of Indonesia, accused the government of adopting conflicting positions, on the one hand being relaxed about import tariffs but on the other attempting to restrict imports.

&#8220;In 2011, our average import tariff was 2.6 percent, lower than Malaysia, Thailand, China, Turkey and India,&#8221; Faisal said. &#8220;It is trade liberalization gone too far, while attempts to limit imports just encouraged traders to look for short cuts.&#8221;

The Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) recently arrested a top official from the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS) who allegedly influenced the issuance of beef import permits at the Agriculture Ministry.

Bustanul and Faisal agreed the solution is to strengthen the role of state institutions like the State Procurement Agency (Bulog) and the Business Competition Supervisory Commission (KPPU).

Faisal said Bulog needs a greater capacity to influence the market, if only for its claims of intervention to be credible, while Bustanul said the government should give more authority to the KPPU so suspicions of illegal practices can be investigated.

Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo said late on Tuesday that July inflation would likely reach 8.13 percent, the highest level since March 2009.

Bustanul and Faisal blamed the increase on the government raising the price of subsidized fuel by up to 44 percent in late June.

They said the government should have raised the price in April, which traditionally coincides with harvest season, or alternatively after Ramadan.

&#8220;By increasing prices in April, for example, it would allow people more time to get used to the new levels and they would have more time to budget for the rest of the year,&#8221; Bustanul said.

Faisal said the full impact of the hike would likely be felt in August and push up inflation for the rest of the year.

&#8220;The government projected inflation will be at 7.2 percent this year, but I think it will be close to 8 percent,&#8221; he added.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/bad-policy-has-led-to-food-price-hike-economists-say/

 Investing, Export Slowdown Likely Hit Q2 Growth


By Dion Bisara & Jane Yuwono on 8:38 pm July 30, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Indonesia economic growth, Indonesia exports, Indonesia investment	

Indonesia&#8217;s economic growth likely slowed in the second quarter as investments eased and exports remained battered by weak global commodity prices and demand, economists say.

Gross domestic product expanded 5.93 percent in the April-June period from a year earlier, according to the median estimate of eight economists surveyed by Bloomberg News, slowing from 6.02 percent pace in the first quarter.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) is scheduled to release the second-quarter GDP figures later this week.

&#8220;Looking at investment trends, there is a significant slowdown,&#8221; said Hendri Saparini, an economist at think thank Econit.

Foreign direct investment growth slowed to 18.9 percent in April-June, the slowest increase in rupiah terms since the third quarter of 2011, the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) reported last week.

While prices for transportation, base metal and chemicals were rising in Indonesia, persistent weak commodity prices and slowing demand from key markets had prompted investors to delay their investment in natural resources, the board said.

David Sumual, an economist at Bank Central Asia, Indonesia&#8217;s largest by market capitalization, said the economy probably grew by 5.9 percent in the second quarter, while uncertainty in global markets was affecting both investments and exports.

Indonesia recorded a $3.5 billion trade deficit in the first five months of 2013, with demand from main trading partners China, the United States and Europe slowing.

Gundy Cahyadi, an economist at Bank OCBC Singapore, said the economy probably grew 6.1 percent in the second quarter, with domestic consumption remaining strong amid a contained inflation.

&#8220;The impact of the June fuel price hike may also be more prominent in the second half,&#8221; he said, referring to the government&#8217;s decision to raise the subsidized fuel price by an average 33 percent.

&#8220;There have been signs of moderation in the domestic economy, with investment clearly under pressure from weak rupiah sentiment in the market weighing on imports of capital goods in recent months,&#8221; Gundy said.

The rupiah weakened 2.2 percent during the second quarter due to heavy sell-offs of stocks and bonds amid concerns the US Federal Reserve is preparing to wind down its bond-buying program.

With an expected weak second quarter and an ongoing decline in investment and exports, economists said Indonesia would likely miss its GDP growth target of 6.2 percent this year.

Eric Alexander Sugandi, an economist from Standard Chartered bank, said weaker domestic consumption &#8212; accounting for 55 percent of GDP &#8212; in the second half would hurt purchasing power.

&#8220;The government needs to increase its spending, It is the only instrument that is readily available to stimulate growth,&#8221; said Faisal Basri, an economist from University of Indonesia.

During Ramadan and the Idul Fitri holiday, spending typically increases, boosting overall economic performance.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/investing-export-slowdown-likely-hit-q2-growth/


----------



## Nike

* DBS to Focus on Organic Growth in Indonesia After Danamon Failure*


By Reuters on 10:55 am August 1, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Bank Danamon, Singapore DBS Group Holdings	




_
A man runs past Development Bank of Singapore (DBS) logos at a DBS function in Singapore in this July 5, 2013 file picture. (Reuters Photo/Edgar Su)_


Singapore. DBS Group Holdings Chief Executive Piyush Gupta said the bank will redouble its efforts to grow organically in Indonesia after it abandoned its bid to buy a controlling stake in Bank Danamon Indonesia.

DBS&#8217;s strategy to expand in Southeast Asia, where it trails its domestic rivals, suffered a blow after Indonesia&#8217;s regulators blocked its bid to buy a controlling stake in Danamon from Singaporean state investor Temasek Holdings.

Gupta was speaking at a news conference on Thursday after the bank reported a 10 percent rise in second quarter net profit.

He also said the bank does not see any stress in its China trade finance portfolio, but that there is some pressure in the India mid-cap segment.

Reuters

DBS to Focus on Organic Growth in Indonesia After Danamon Failure - The Jakarta Globe

* Green Cars Must Look Indonesian to Pass*


By Damiana Simanjuntak on 8:40 pm July 15, 2013.
Category Automotive, Business
Tags: green cars, Indonesia automotive industry

Bandung. Carmakers hoping to tap into incentives to produce and distribute a low-cost green car must include a logo on the vehicle that reflects Indonesia, according to a government official.

Industry Ministry director general Budi Darmadi last week said proposals by carmakers to participate in the program were now being accepted.

&#8220;The Industry Ministry regulation on LCGC has been legalized by the Justice and Human Rights Ministry on July 5,&#8221; Budi said in Bandung.

He said that under the scheme, automotive companies could receive a discount in the luxury goods tax applied to cars. The new program will affect automotive makers such as Astra Daihatsu Motor and Toyota Astra.

A copy of the LCGC legislation was obtained by Investor Daily. It sets out some requirements to claim a product is an LCGC.

For a car that uses gasoline, the engine size must range between 980 cc and 1,200 cc. For cars that use diesel, the engine must not be larger than 1,500 cc.

The car must have an ability to run for 20 kilometers for each liter of petrol it consumes (gasoline and diesel).

The car must use RON92 gasoline or CN 51 diesel, which are high-octane fuels. The off-road sale price of the car must be capped at a maximum of Rp 95 million ($9,500).

The government also requires vehicles to come with standard safety features, such as airbags.

Companies seeking to participate in the LCGC program must submit a proposal to the Industry Ministry that meets four key requirements.

Firstly, the certified results of fuel testing and visual evidence that the branding, logo and model reflect Indonesia.

The companies must then attach the proof of their realized investment, including the plan for using local components.

Thirdly, companies must attach a letter that specifies the selling price of the car.

Lastly, the terms and conditions must be verified by an independent surveyor.

Should all prerequisites be met by a car distributor and manufacturer, they can secure approval for the incentive scheme within two months.

Budi said five Japanese car makers &#8212; Daihatsu, Toyota, Honda, Nissan and Suzuki &#8212; have said they intend to apply to produce LCGC in Indonesia. Toyota and Daihatsu have an advantage because their LGCG models, the Toyota Agya and Daihatsu Ayla, are ready to be deployed.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/green-cars-must-look-indonesian-to-pass/

* Transportation Office Expects Exodus to Hit Peak This Weekend*


By SP/Hotman Siregar, Bayu Marhaenjati & SP/Fana F.S. Putra on 11:05 am July 30, 2013.
Category Featured, Jakarta, News
Tags: Idul Fitri, Islamic fasting month Ramadan, Jakarta transportation, Mudik	





_Tangerang residents attempt to beat the traffic and head home early for this year&#8217;s Idul Fitri in Tangerang, Banten. (JG Photo/Fajrin Raharjo)_

[Updated at 8:50 a.m. on Wednesday, July 31, 2013]

The flow of people leaving Jakarta for the end-of-Ramadan holiday of Idul Fitri is expected to peak this weekend, with police advising travelers to notify neighbors and authorities if they plan to leave their homes unattended for long.

Udar Pristono, the head of the Jakarta Transportation Office, said on Tuesday that the city administration had prepared 7,800 buses to take people back to their hometowns all across the country, in the annual tradition known as mudik .

&#8220;I expect that the peak of the exodus will take place during the weekend because it&#8217;s a holiday,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I think that on Monday, Jakarta will already start to get quiet.&#8221;

He added that transportation officials would conduct roadworthiness checks on all the buses and run drug and alcohol tests on the drivers, in a bid to minimize the likelihood of an accident. Road accidents peak during the mudik period every year, and this year an estimated 18 million people nationwide are expected to return to their hometowns &#8212; an increase of nearly 15 percent from last year.

Checkpoints for buses will be set up at key transportation terminals and will be manned by personnel from the Jakarta Center for Vehicle Testing, Udar said.

He also said that in line with a regulation issued by the Transportation Ministry, trucks would be barred from operating on roads in Lampung, Java and Bali from Aug. 4-8, the peak of the mudik period.

With millions expected to vacate Jakarta for a week or even longer, police say they are making watching over empty homes one of their main priorities over the holiday period.

&#8220;The Jakarta Police&#8217;s job will be different from the job that other police forces around the country will be doing over this period,&#8221; Sr. Comr. Rikwanto, a spokesman for the city police, said on Tuesday.

&#8220;While other regions will se an influx of people, we&#8217;ll see an exodus, with residents leaving for their hometowns.

&#8220;So the most pressing security issue we&#8217;ll be facing is to guard the large number of homes left empty. We&#8217;ll also have to boost our security presence at recreational sites and shopping centers.&#8221;

Rikwanto said police would work with communities to set up neighborhood watch details to look after the houses. He said this would involve neighborhood chiefs and security officials, and residents who were not leaving town.

&#8220;They&#8217;ll all work together to look after homes, housing estates, shops and other sites within the communities in which they live,&#8221; he said.

He urged those planning to leave town to leave their phone number with their local neighborhood unit chief so that they could be easily contacted.

&#8220;We also recommend that they let the [neighborhood chief] know how long they plan to be out of town and when they&#8217;ll return,&#8221; Rikwanto said.

Meanwhile, the transportation office says it is working hard to ensure the smooth turnaround of buses into and out of the city&#8217;s terminals for the busy travel period. Ahmad Sarif, an official in charge of overseeing the operation of bus terminals, said the street vendors who typically constricted traffic around Pulogadung Terminal, the city&#8217;s main hub for travelers heading east, were being relocated.

He also said that repairs to the heavily potholed road leading to the terminal were expected to be completed by Thursday.

He added that security at the terminals would be beefed up, while first-aid tents would be set up by the Indonesian Red Cross (PMI).

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/jakarta/transportation-office-expects-exodus-to-hit-peak-this-weekend/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* Commercial Vehicles Banned Ahead of Idul Fitri*


By Ezra Sihite on 4:16 pm July 21, 2013.
Category News
Tags: Idul Fitri, Islamic fasting month Ramadan, Jakarta traffic, Mudik	





_Trucks are parked at Tanjung Emas Port in Semarang during a strike launched by the drivers in protest against diesel scarcity in this April 1, 2013 file photo. (JG Photo/Dhana Kencana)_

Indonesia&#8217;s Ministry of Transportation has banned the use of commercial trucks on the islands of Java, Bali and Lampung between August 4 and August 8 in anticipation of Idul Fitri&#8217;s heavy traffic.

Commercial trucks carrying building materials, containers and bulk goods will be barred from the roads until after Idul Fitri, which is expected to fall on either August 8 or 9.

&#8220;Exempted from this regulation are vehicles carrying fuel, farm animals, basic staples, fertilizers, fresh milk and post deliveries,&#8221; the ministry said in the statement released on Sunday.

More than 29 million Indonesian Muslims return to their hometowns for Idul Fitri in a mass exodus called &#8220;mudik.&#8221; In Jakarta, some 9.7 million residents will pour out of the city before the end of the holy month of Ramadan in a mass movement that taxes the capital&#8217;s already strained public transportation and roadway systems.

Holiday traffic is expected to peak five days before Idul Fitri as traffic nears gridlock on major thoroughfares leading out of the capital.

Commercial trucks will be allowed to return to Java, Lampung and Bali&#8217;s roads after the holiday draws to a close.

Commercial Vehicles Banned Ahead of Idul Fitri - The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia Tops Global Consumer Confidence Survey*


By Agence France-Presse on 12:02 pm July 24, 2013.
Category Business, Economy, Featured
Tags: Indonesia consumers, Indonesia economy	





_A laborer sits on stacked boxes of Indofood CBP Sukses Makmur&#8217;s Supermi instant noodles at a port in Pekanbaru, Riau province, Indonesia, on Tuesday, April 2, 2013. (Bloomberg Photo)_

Singapore. Dynamic growth and an expanding middle class are making Southeast Asian consumers among the most confident in the world when it comes to their economic prospects, a survey showed Tuesday.

Indonesian consumers were the most confident globally, according to the research by polling group Nielsen, while Southeast Asian countries figured prominently in the top-10 rankings during the second quarter.

Southeast Asia&#8217;s biggest country had an index of 124 to top the rankings, Nielsen&#8217;s Global Survey of Consumer Confidence showed, well above the world average of 94.

Indonesia was followed by the Philippines with an index of 121.

Elsewhere India came in third, then Thailand, Brazil, China, United Arab Emirates, Hong Kong, Malaysia and Saudi Arabia as the economies where consumers are the most confident about the economic outlook.

Nielsen&#8217;s consumer confidence survey gauges consumers&#8217; economic outlook as well as how confident they are about the job market, status of their personal finances and readiness to spend.

The US group said the survey polled more than 29,000 consumers with Internet access in 58 countries between May 13-31.

Consumer confidence levels above and below a baseline of 100 indicate degrees of optimism and pessimism, it said.

&#8220;Overall, Southeast Asian consumers are feeling optimistic about the economic outlook compared to the rest of the world,&#8221; said Vishal Bali, managing director of Nielsen&#8217;s Consumer Insights business in Southeast Asia, North Asia and the Pacific.

&#8220;Minimum wages are increasing, as are foreign investments and a growing number of consumers are entering the middle class,&#8221; he added.

&#8220;This is no doubt fueling the positive outlook we are observing,&#8221; Bali said.

&#8220;As the middle class population across Southeast Asia continues to grow at a rapid pace, consumer spending in these markets is reflecting their new-found wealth,&#8221; he added.

The Asian Development Bank this month said Southeast Asia&#8217;s economies are expected to expand 5.2 percent this year.

The Philippine economy grew 7.8 percent in the first quarter of the year, boosting hopes the country has entered a sustained phase of rapid growth.

Indonesia&#8217;s economy expanded by 6.02 percent in the first quarter, according to official data, and is likely to grow 6.2-6.6 percent this year.

The survey said people in Southeast Asia also have strong confidence about their personal finances.

Indonesians were the region&#8217;s most optimistic about their financial position, with 84 percent of them rating it as good or excellent.

The Philippines followed with 79 percent of those surveyed saying they were confident about their financial situation, then Thailand (69 percent) and Malaysia (63 percent).

Agence France-Presse

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesia-tops-global-consumer-confidence-survey/


----------



## Nike

* Indonesia&#8217;s Microfinance Industry Faces Overwhelming Demand*


By Janice Winata on 2:12 pm July 23, 2013.
Category Business, Economy, Editor's Choice, Featured
Tags: Indonesia bank banking industry, Indonesia economy, microfinance





_Many roadside stall operators in Indonesia have to resort to loans from mobile banks (bank keliling) as they are unable to obtain formal banking services. (JG Photo/Fajrin Raharjo)_ 

A tattooed man briefly interrupted Wastiri as he ducked into her roadside stall, taking a seat alongside the slow-moving traffic that crawled down the narrow Tanjung Priok street. She flashed him a smile as he greeted her, beaming wide and toothless from her perch atop a worn wooden bench.

Colorful bags of instant noodles and potato chips lined the walls of Wastiri&#8217;s stall &#8212; a tiny plastic-covered shop sandwiched between a ramshackle noodle stand and a large commercial bank in North Jakarta&#8217;s roughhewn portside neighborhood.

For some 40 years this stall has been the source of Wastiri&#8217;s livelihood, she explained. In that time the woman, now more than 80, has become something of an institution. Customers call her &#8220;Emak&#8221; (Mother) as they stop by to ask what she has in stock, peering into her small store as they walk down the street.

The bank next door hasn&#8217;t been as reliable, she said.

&#8220;I would like to borrow from banks, as it is cheaper to do so, but their requirements are complicated,&#8221; she complained. &#8220;They ask me for an identification card [which I have], but I do not have a family card or the deed to my home for collateral. I don&#8217;t own the place.&#8221;

For Wastiri, and millions of other low-income Indonesians, the nation&#8217;s commercial banking system is a closed door. While lenders like Bank Rakyat Indonesia offer low-cost microloans, lending regulations &#8212; which require customers to have proof of a permanent job, income and collateral &#8212; shut out the majority of Indonesia&#8217;s laborers.

It&#8217;s a large segment of the domestic market. Despite Indonesia&#8217;s rising middle class, nearly half of the country&#8217;s households live at, or close to, the government&#8217;s $22-a-month poverty line, according to World Bank statistics. Some 92 percent of Indonesia&#8217;s workforce is employed in the informal sector. Most hold semi-permanent jobs but lack an employment contract.

Commercial lenders and microfinance cooperatives have tried to meet the demand, but a combination of strict regulations and too-high thresholds have hampered efforts and given rise to a murky black-market of motorcycle-riding lenders and unscrupulous loan sharks.

The lenders offer loans at high interest rates &#8212; nearly 20 percent higher than bank rates &#8212; and often collect daily payments from customers. The requirements are loose and the lenders are eager to approach customers, said Wastiri.

&#8220;Bank keliling [mobile banks] are more suitable for us,&#8221; she said. &#8220;Thought they ask for daily or weekly payments, it is easier for us to borrow money from them &#8212; I personally don&#8217;t even have to give them my identification card.&#8221;

Experts have struggled to estimate the real size of the informal market, but from their best estimates it appears to be growing.

&#8220;We can expect to see an increase in the number of non-bank microfinance institutions because the non-bankable segment is huge and it is very difficult for the poor to access banks,&#8221; said Dewi Meisari, an expert in micro-, small- and medium- sized enterprises at the University of Indonesia (UI).

The Ministry of Micro, Small and Middle Enterprises recorded 55 million MSMEs in 2011 and reported a loan-to-GDP ratio of 33.1 percent in a survey a year later. Some two-thirds of the MSMEs in Indonesia have no access to formal banking services, the ministry found, warning that the lack of access was a threat to Indonesia&#8217;s economic growth.

&#8220;The lower income population has little or no options when they borrow money,&#8221; Dewi said.

*Growth potential*

Indonesia&#8217;s microfinance market can be lucrative if properly tapped, experts believe. MSMEs account for 57 percent of the nation&#8217;s gross domestic product, Bank Indonesia (BI) Deputy Governor Halim Alamsyah said during a seminar last June. While MSMEs have historically borrowed outside the formal market, the number of micro business owners receiving commercial loans has grown in the last year, Firman Moeis, head of commercial linkage at CIMB Niaga, added.

&#8220;The micro finance market in Indonesia has great potential for growth,&#8221; he said. Out of the 56 million MSME owners in Indonesia, only 37 percent of them receive micro banking services. [But] as of February 2013, the MSME industry had an outstanding loan value of Rp. 514.5 trillion &#8212; a 14.6 percent jump from last year&#8217;s numbers.&#8221;

Firman believes the nation&#8217;s economic growth is anchored by micro businesses like Wastiri&#8217;s food stall. During the Asian economic crisis, the owners of small and mirco businesses emerged unscathed, he said.

&#8220;The 1998 crisis negatively impacted big companies, but small-medium businesses thrived,&#8221; Firman explained. Today, the economic downturn isn&#8217;t as drastic; furthermore, the small-medium businesses are fundamentally sound, so I am certain this situation will leave little or no impact on the microfinance industry.&#8221;

While large companies saw their balance sheets reverse into the red, the nation&#8217;s informal sector &#8212; cigarette sellers, stall owners and street food cart operators &#8212; continued to earn a living, said Leonardus Kamilius, founder of Koperasi Kasih Indonesia, a microfinance institution operating in Cilincing, North Jakarta.

&#8220;In the 1998 crisis, the companies that were battered by the crisis were the big companies who owed US dollars. For small enterprises, their economies are not as related to the global economy and hence, they are more resilient,&#8221; he told the Jakarta Globe.
*
Financial literacy still a problem*

For Said Hendro, access to microloans has been both a blessing and a curse. It&#8217;s tempting to borrow too much, he said, adding that many of his friends found themselves neck-deep in debt after taking money from both microfinance cooperatives and mobile banks.

&#8220;Many of my friends around here have gone back to their villages as their businesses have gone bankrupt,&#8221; Said shared. &#8220;They borrow from all these mobile banks and they can&#8217;t repay their debt.

&#8220;I understand their predicament completely because these people come by everyday offering loans and it is hard to say no. Even though I have loans from both official cooperatives and the mobile banks, I am still tempted to borrow more.&#8221;

Experts warn that the lack of financial literacy among low-income residents could undermine out any gains made by offering poor people access to financial services. Borrowers need access to both commercial loans and education for Indonesia&#8217;s microcredit industry to make a positive impact, experts said.

&#8220;Most people in the low-income population cannot comprehend the whole notion of interest rates &#8212; the way the process of borrowing is explained to them is by telling them how much they need to pay in installments per week,&#8221; Dewi explained.

*Leonardus echoed Dewi&#8217;s sentiment.*

&#8220;People who can afford loans of 5 million rupiah and above, they generally already know how to manage their money and do not require further financial education,&#8221; he said. &#8220;However, for smaller loans like 500,000 rupiah loans for a banana fritter [pisang goreng] seller, he does not know how to manage his money and will benefit greatly from financial education.&#8221;

Indonesia's Microfinance Industry Faces Overwhelming Demand - The Jakarta Globe

* Devout Dolls*

By Jakarta Globe on 10:43 am July 16, 2013.
Category Multimedia, Snapshots















A toy shop offers dolls wearing traditional Muslim garb at the Metropolis Mall in Tangerang, Banten, on July 14, 2013. The dolls, known as fulla, are in high demand during Ramadan and sell for Rp 75,000 to Rp 120,000 ($7.50 to $12) each. (JG Photo/Fajrin Raharjo).


----------



## Nike

* PC Shipments Fall on Weak Rupiah, Slowing Economy, IDC Says*


By Francezka Nangoy on 11:08 pm July 4, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: computers laptops PCs, Indonesia economy, Indonesia rupiah currency	





_Visitors look at new mobile phones during a computer and mobile phone exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia, on March 10, 2013. (EPA Photo/Adi Weda)_

Personal computer shipments in Indonesia fell, reflecting a depreciating currency and slowing economy as well as increasing competition from tablet computers and smartphones, according to a report released on Thursday by International Data Corporation.

IDC, a global technology research firm, reported shipments to Indonesia fell 2 percent in the January-March period from a year earlier as companies held back on PC spending. There were 1.37 million units shipped to Indonesia, up 4 percent from the fourth quarter of 2012 but down 2 percent from the same first quarter of 2012.

According to IDC, the decline was mostly caused by businesses holding back on spending. On the public side the government was investing heavily, playing catch-up on delayed purchases from the fourth quarter, and this somewhat cushioned the slowdown from the private sector.

&#8220;The slowdown on the commercial side was largely a result of exchange rate volatility as well as concerns over Indonesia&#8217;s short-term economic outlook,&#8221; Deddie Sionader, a market analyst at IDC Indonesia in Jakarta, said in a statement.

The rupiah remains among the worst currency performers in this year, falling about 0.6 percent after Indonesia became the region&#8217;s first major economy to raise interest rates, according to Bloomberg data.

The $850 billion economy, which expanded 6.2 percent last year, rose by 6 percent in the first quarter, and the slowing economy has affected the spending behavior of many Indonesians.

The Washington-based World Bank in a report released on Tuesday cut Indonesia&#8217;s economic growth outlook to 5.9 percent this year from an earlier estimate of 6.2 percent, citing concern over slowing consumption following the fuel price increase in June. A survey released by Danareksa Research Institute this week showed that Indonesians are less optimistic about the economy due to fears of continued cost pressures following last month&#8217;s subsidized fuel price increase.

In the retail market, PCs continue to be challenged by more portable alternatives like tablets and smart phones with sellers shifting their portfolio to meet this growing demand which they find easier to sell, the report said. To stem the decline, PC vendors are aggressively selling low-cost notebooks to first-time buyers, Deddie said. Meanwhile, vendors are increasingly focusing on second- and third-tier cities, IDC said.

Wilhendra Akmam, research manager for channel research at IDC Indonesia, said that in the first quarter, regions outside Java and Bali showed combined first-quarter year-on-year sales growth of 8 percent, while Java and Bali showed a decline of 6 percent.

&#8220;Cities in Kalimantan and Sumatra will continue to show steady growth as channel penetration gradually improves&#8221;, he said. &#8220;The overall PC market in Indonesia may be struggling but there are many still growth avenues in the smaller cities, and although large projects are unlikely, the upcoming elections in 2014 may birth some public sector PC projects.&#8221;

Acer Group is still the market leader with 23 percent share in the first quarter, followed by Asus, Lenovo and Toshiba.

PC Shipments Fall on Weak Rupiah, Slowing Economy, IDC Says - The Jakarta Globe

* Jakarta Monorail Must Not Use City Budget, Says Official*


By Lenny Tristia Tambun on 6:03 am July 17, 2013.
Category Featured, Jakarta, News
Tags: Jakarta, Jakarta monorail, MRT mass rapid transit system	





_A monorail exhibition organized by Jakarta Monorail and Ortus Holdings was held in the National Monument in Central Jakarta. (JG Photo/Afriadi Hikmal)._

The Jakarta City Council will set up a special committee to monitor the ongoing monorail construction project in a bid to ensure the public transportation program does not use funding from the city&#8217;s annual budget, an official said on Tuesday.

&#8220;The way we see it, in other cities like Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia or Sydney in Australia, the monorail [project] ends up being taken over by the government, and therefore whether they like it or not, the government will have to allocate a budget for the construction of this monorail,&#8221; said Triwisaksana, a council deputy speaker.

He said the special committee would focus on administrative affairs, funding and operational issues related to the project.

The monorail project has yet to be included in the city&#8217;s urban planning outline for 2013-2030.

As of today, only two lines of the monorail project have been included in the regulation, the green line and the blue line, which will be developed by the Jakarta Monorail firm. A third line, to be built by state-owned construction company Adhi Karya, has yet to be included.

&#8220;In terms of funding, we need to know whether the city will subsidize the project should it fail in the hands of the private sector. This project did not undergo a tender and is not carried out with the City Council&#8217;s approval,&#8221; Triwisaksana said.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/jakarta/jakarta-monorail-must-not-use-city-budget-says-official/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Obama Taps New Envoy to Jakarta*


By Jane Yuwono on 8:29 am August 2, 2013.
Category News
Tags: US-Indonesia
US President Barack Obama nominated senior diplomat Robert O. Blake Jr. to serve as ambassador to Indonesia on Monday. The prompt handover following the departure of former ambassador Scot Marciel earlier this month was welcomed by Jakarta&#8217;s diplomatic corps and local analysts as a sign of Indonesia&#8217;s importance to the United States.

Obama also announced nominations for ambassadors to Namibia, Trinidad and Tobago, the Philippines, Cameroon, Argentina and Niger the same day.

&#8220;We are glad to announce that the White House has appointed a new US ambassador to Indonesia. He is Robert Blake, currently an assistant for the South Asian region as well as an honored diplomat,&#8221; US Embassy Charge d&#8217;Affaires Kristen Bauer said during a fast-breaking event at the ambassador&#8217;s residence on Wednesday.

Aleksius Jemadu, dean of the University of Pelita Harapan&#8217;s School of Social and Political Science, saw the prompt handover in a positive light.

&#8220;For the US, Indonesia is considered important for its democracy and stability. Indonesia has moved from being just a country to becoming an important factor in Asia,&#8221; Aleksius said.

Like the outgoing Marciel, Blake is a career diplomat. He joined the US Foreign Service in 1985, a year after graduating from Johns Hopkins University&#8217;s School of Advanced International Studies. He previously served as ambassador to Sri Lanka from 2006-2009, as well as in posts in Tunisia, Algeria, and India. He served as the US assistant secretary of state for South and Central Asian affairs from May 2009.

Blake&#8217;s nomination must be confirmed by the US Senate and his credentials accepted by the Indonesian government before he can assume his post in Jakarta.

Obama Taps New Envoy to Jakarta - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Economic Growth Slows Further*






Growth slipped below 6 percent last quarter as exports and investment fell in Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy. (AFP Photo/Bay Ismoyo)
Indonesia&#8217;s economy in the second quarter expanded at the slowest pace in almost three years, compounding concerns on the Southeast Asian nation as investments ease, inflation accelerates and the currency slumps.

Gross domestic product rose 5.81 percent in the April-June period from a year earlier, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported on Friday.

Last quarter&#8217;s economic expansion was lower than the median estimate of 5.9 percent in a Bloomberg News survey of 19 economists and also the fourth straight quarter in which growth eased.

GDP hasn&#8217;t been that slow since the 5.8 percent expansion rate in the third quarter of 2010.

Growth in the first quarter was revised to 6.03 percent, from 6.02 percent earlier.

The Indonesian economy is moderating, &#8220;clearly signaling the drag created by the weakening of the rupiah, which we think has affected investment growth in the economy,&#8221; Gundy Cahyadi, an OCBC economist, said on Friday.

Domestic and foreign investment rose 4.7 percent in the second quarter from a year earlier, compared with 5.9 percent in the January-March period. Investment accounted for 33 percent of the country&#8217;s economic activity and was the second-largest contributor after private consumption, which made up 55 percent.

Private consumption growth slowed slightly to 5.06 percent, which was lower than the first quarter&#8217;s 5.17 percent.

Helmi Arman, an economist at Citibank Indonesia, said that the consumption pace has begun to moderate due to rising inflation expectations due to June&#8217;s subsidized fuel price increase.

&#8220;Meanwhile, the slowing in non-food consumption may have been led by resource-rich provinces outside Java following the decline in commodity prices,&#8221; Helmi said.

Exports unexpectedly rose 4.78 percent year-on-year from a 3.57 percent gain in the first quarter despite demand from major markets slowing and a price decline in commodities, suggesting that the currency will weaken.

&#8220;Despite the weakening of the rupiah that has been witnessed since the second half of 2012, Indonesia&#8217;s export growth has continued to be sluggish, and while this has been partly driven by the softening in commodity prices, it is also clear evidence that productivity, competitiveness and lack of value-added are problems faced by the economy. This is something that the government needs to tackle going into 2014,&#8221; OCBC&#8217;s Gundy said.

Government consumption rose 2.1 percent in the second quarter.

On the production side, growth occurred in all sectors except for mining and quarrying, which shrank by 1.2 percent from a year earlier.

The transport and communication sector posted the highest growth, at 11.5 percent, followed by financial and real estate at 8.07 percent, and construction at 6.88 percent. The electricity, gas and water sector rose 6.6 percent, the hospitality industry increase 6.5 percent, while manufacturing maintained its 5.9 percent pace. Growth in agriculture slowed to 3.2 percent, from 3.6 percent in the first quarter.

Even so, bankers like Parwati Surjaudaja, president director of Bank OCBC NISP, said that loan demand for commercial lenders will remain strong this year, growing at 27 percent, which is above the industry 23 percent growth.

&#8220;We don&#8217;t change the target,&#8221; she said in a telephone interview with the Jakarta Globe.

Indonesia&#8217;s hope for an immediate economic rebound seems unlikely at a time when inflation is running at the fastest pace in more that four years, the trade and current account deficits are widening and the rupiah is weakening against the dollar &#8212; which has depreciated 6.4 percent so far this year.

&#8220;We expect that growth in the next quarter will slow down further, as surging inflation will affect the purchasing power, hence private consumption may slow significantly,&#8221; said Anton Gunawan, a Bank Danamon Indonesia economist.

Consumer prices rose 8.61 percent in July from a year earlier after a 5.9 percent gain in June. Inflation accelerated as the full impact of the 33 percent average fuel price increase met the new school year. Due to rising demand during Ramadan and unseasonal weather disrupting the food supply July inflation was the highest since February 2009.

Bank Indonesia, the central bank, has raised interest rates in the past two meetings by 75 basis points to 6.50 percent in an effort to temper prices and reduce capital outflows, but tightening monetary policy may hurt domestic spending and compound the slowdown in Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy.

&#8220;BI may pay attention to the weak economy and raise the BI rate further as their last option,&#8221; Anton said.

Economic Growth Slows Further - The Jakarta Globe

*Expect More M&A in Indonesian Insurance: Fitch*


By Dion Bisara on 9:28 am June 7, 2013.
Category Analysis, Business
Tags: acquisition, Fitch Ratings, indonesia insurance business, insurance industry, Mergers
Underdeveloped markets, more permissive foreign shareholding rules, and higher capital requirements are likely to drive mergers and acquisitions between foreign and domestic insurers over coming years, Fitch Ratings said.

The debt rating agency made the comments after Japan&#8217;s Dai-ichi Life Insurance announced a plan to spend Rp 3.3 trillion ($337 million) to acquire a 40 percent stake in Panin Life, a life insurer controlled by millionaire Mumin Ali Gunawan family&#8217;s Panin Financial.

&#8220;[That] highlights the attractiveness of the Indonesian market,&#8221; Fitch said in a statement that was received by the Jakarta Globe on Wednesday.

Fitch noted that rising income levels among Indonesia&#8217;s 240 million population and relatively low penetration in the insurance market &#8212; only 1.7 percent of 2011 GDP came from insurance premiums &#8212; signaled enormous growth potential for insurance in Indonesia.

Fitch also pointed to a vast untapped market for takaful, or Islamic insurance, in the country, whose population is about 85 percent Muslim.

Foreign shareholding in insurance companies is presently allowed to reach 80 percent, a level that is more generous than in other Asian countries, such as India and Thailand, where the respective caps are 26 percent and 49 percent, Fitch said.

It is also much higher than in the banking sector, where for commercial lenders Indonesia&#8217;s cap on foreign shareholding is a mere 40 percent.

Meanwhile, minimum capital requirements are going up, with Rp 70 billion mandated as of 2012 and Rp 100 billion required by the end of 2014.

Levels like that, according to Fitch, might force some players to merge or simply exit. &#8220;We expect consolidation &#8230; and fewer participants due to domestic and cross-border mergers and acquisitions,&#8221; Fitch said.

Foreign insurers from more developed markets &#8212; like Dai-ichi Life &#8212; have expertise that can help step-up competition among local players. The agency noted that compared to more mature markets, Indonesia still had room for improving corporate governance and transparency.

Indonesia is home to 46 life insurance companies including Asuransi Jiwa Bersama Bumiputera 1912, the oldest life insurance company, and foreign-local joint venture AXA Mandiri Financial Service.

Data from the Financial Services Agency (OJK) showed the nation&#8217;s life insurance premiums rose 7.3 percent to Rp 103.5 trillion last year. Life insurers&#8217; total assets last year were Rp 259 trillion, up 13 percent from Rp 229 trillion in 2011.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/expect-more-ma-in-indonesian-insurance-fitch/

*Ultrajaya Milk Teams Up With Japanese Soft Drinks Partner*


By Francezka Nangoy on 9:45 pm August 2, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: milk, Ultrajaya Milk Industry & Trading Company
Ultrajaya Milk Industry & Trading Company, Indonesia&#8217;s largest producer of ready-to-drink milk, has moved to set up two joint venture companies with Japan&#8217;s Ito En to produce and distribute soft drinks in Indonesia.

In a filing at the Indonesia Stock Exchange on Friday, the company announced that on Wednesday, the two companies formed Ultrajaya Ito En Manufacturing and Ito En Ultrajaya Wholesale as vehicles for their cooperation, first announced a month ago.

Ultrajaya Ito En Manufacturing, which will be responsible for production, is 55 percent owned by Ultrajaya, while Ito En Ultrajaya Wholesale, which will oversee distribution, is 55 percent controlled by the Japanese counterpart, the statement said.

Ultrajaya and Ito En provided Rp 30 billion ($2.9 million) in capital for the establishment of each joint venture.

Ito En is a multinational beverage company that is the largest green tea distributor in Japan. The company is also the fourth-largest soft-drink producer in Japan, after Coca Cola, Suntory Beverage and Kirin Beverage.

Meanwhile, Ultrajaya is one of the largest nonalcoholic beverage companies in Indonesia, holding a 50 percent market share of boxed ready-to-drink milk with its Ultra Milk brand, and a 60 percent market share of boxed ready-to-drink tea with its Teh Kotak brand.

&#8220;Nowadays, we see the ready-to-drink beverage industry is growing rapidly and the competition dynamic is getting tight,&#8221; Herman Koeswanto, an analyst with Mandiri Sekuritas, said in his report on Ultrajaya last month.

&#8220;Big local players are entering the &#8216;party&#8217; to grab the pie by partnership with Japanese multinational companies, including Suntory with Garuda Food and Indofood CBP with Asahi Group.&#8221;

Herman said distribution networks are important in the Indonesian beverage business.

Given established networks and strong management in both companies, the collaboration will underpin Ultrajaya&#8217;s future earnings growth, he said.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/ultrajaya-milk-teams-up-with-japanese-soft-drinks-partner/


----------



## Nike

*Medco Secures $260m Loan by Bank Mandiri, StanChart*


By Jauhari Mahardikha on 8:37 pm August 2, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia energy industry, Medco Energi Internasional
Medco Energi Internasional, Indonesia&#8217;s largest listed oil company, secured a new loan from two banks to finance the company&#8217;s project in Central Sulawesi.

Medco, through its unit Medco E&P Tomori Sulawesi, was given a $260 million syndicated loan arranged by Bank Mandiri and Standard Chartered Bank.

The company will use the loan to finance the development and construction of its Senoro gas plant in Central Sulawesi. The facility is expected to start production by the end of 2014 and with supply at a daily average of 250 million standard cubic feet to the Donggo Senoro liquified natural gas refinery.

The plant is expected to produce gas condensate products of 10,000 barrel oil equivalent per day when gas production is at its peak. At the moment, the construction of the facility is at 23 percent completion.

&#8220;The signing of this loan agreement is an important milestone for Senoro Project in order to be completed by the end of 2014,&#8221; said Lukman Mahfoedz, president director of Medco Energi, on Thursday.

&#8220;With the completion of this project, the company will expand its production asset portfolio and strengthen operational cash flow in the long term,&#8221; he added.

Fransisca Nelwan Mok, director of corporate banking at Mandiri, hopes that the lender can support the country&#8217;s oil and gas industry through its financing programs.

&#8220;State revenue from the oil and gas sector is increasing everyday, not from the increase in production, but from rising price of said commodities,&#8221; she said.

Mandiri, the country&#8217;s largest lender by assets, seeks to spur more investment activities in the oil and gas sector, in order to &#8220;support sustainable economic growth,&#8221; Francisca said.

Mandiri&#8217;s lending to the oil and gas sector rose 33 percent to Rp 20 trillion ($1.9 billion) in the January-June period from a year earlier.

Medco sold 51.1 million barrels of oil equivalent per day of oil and gas in the first half, down 10 percent from the same period last year.

Medco&#8217;s first-half net income dropped 58 percent to $7.51 million. Revenue revenue fell to $428.53 million from $459.49 million.Medco&#8217;s production and lifting costs surged to $5.96 million, almost triple from $2.09 million a year earlier. It also posted $888,872 in foreign exchange loss, swinging from a $7.47 million gain last year, as the rupiah depreciated against the US dollar.

Shares of Medco rose 5.6 percent to Rp 1,900 in Jakarta trading on Friday.

Medco Secures $260m Loan by Bank Mandiri, StanChart - The Jakarta Globe

*Norilsk Sees Indonesia Ore Ban Supporting Nickel Price*


By Fergus Jensen & Melanie Burton on 5:44 pm August 1, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities
Tags: Indonesia nickel, nickel
Jakarta/Singapore. Nickel prices could recover next year, when Indonesia brings in a planned ban on unprocessed ore exports, said executives from Russia&#8217;s Norilsk Nickel, the world&#8217;s largest producer of the metal.

Indonesia is the world&#8217;s top exporter of nickel laterite ore, which is mostly shipped to China to be used as a cheap substitute for nickel in stainless steel.

A strictly enforced ban on exports of ore would support demand for refined nickel, said Pavel Fedorov, deputy chief executive of Norilsk Nickel, who met government and industry officials in Jakarta to assess how the policy would be implemented.

&#8220;We received high-level assurances that there is a game plan in place that would ensure restriction on export of ore would be in place by January and would be subject to very strict rules and regulations,&#8221; added Fedorov, who did not name the Indonesian officials he met.

Uncertainty over the policy was hindering investment and disrupting the nickel market, much of which believed the 2014 ban would be delayed &#8220;or somehow fudged&#8221;, he added.

Indonesia&#8217;s nickel ore exports were 24.4 million tons in the five months to May, up 30 percent over the same period in 2012, as miners ramped up shipments ahead of the ban.

&#8220;Assuming that exports of Indonesian ore are restricted&#8230; we will certainly see the potential for market stabilization at least to the levels we&#8217;ve seen in 2012,&#8221; Fedorov said.

Three-month nickel on the London Metal Exchange (LME) sunk to four-year lows this month, trading around $13,900 a ton on Thursday, from above $21,000 a tonne in early 2012, as China&#8217;s growth slows and stainless steel producers turn to cheaper exports from Indonesia and the Philippines.

The nickel industry has been pinning its hopes on a tough stance by Indonesia to curb exports, but some analysts say a blanket ban is unlikely because it would make too big a dent in the country&#8217;s revenue.

Current nickel prices have left around a quarter of the industry, and the majority of the sector&#8217;s greenfield projects, operating in the red, and even with a reduction of ore exports from Indonesia, further closures were expected, said Norilsk board member Maxim Sokov, who was also on the trip.

&#8220;Marginal producers at the moment are facing and will continue to face huge losses. Such a situation is not sustainable long-term,&#8221; said Sokov.

Reuters

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/norilsk-sees-indonesia-ore-ban-supporting-nickel-price/

*Coffee Exports From Sumatra Surge to Four-Year High*


By Yoga Rusmana on 5:26 pm August 1, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities
Tags: coffee, Indonesia exports, Indonesian coffee





A worker holds coffee beans while preparing for export in Medan on April 25, 2013. (Reuters Photo/Y. T. Haryono)


Coffee shipments from Indonesia, the third-largest producer of the robusta variety used by Nestle in instant drinks, jumped in July to a four-year high after prices surged and farmers sold beans before a festival.

Exports from southern Sumatra&#8217;s provinces of Lampung, Bengkulu and South Sumatra climbed 378 percent to 55,709 metric tons from 11,648 tons in June, the Lampung trade and industry office said in a statement on Thursday.

That&#8217;s the highest since 57,282 tons sold in June 2009 and compares with 21,685 tons shipped in July 2012.

The provinces account for about 75 percent of the country&#8217;s supplies that include beans and instant coffee.

Robusta futures rallied in London from a 32-month low in June as farmers in Vietnam, the top grower, held beans to boost prices, while wetter-than-usual weather in Indonesia slowed deliveries and delayed harvesting by a month to May.

Prices advanced 6.5 percent in July, the most since May 2012.

&#8220;Farmers released fresh beans from the harvest after prices gained,&#8221; said Mochtar Luthfie, head of research and development at Lampung chapter of the Association of Indonesian Coffee Exporters and Industry.

Growers also needed money for the Muslim festival of Idul Fitri next week, he said.

Robusta futures climbed 9.9 percent to $1,873 a ton on the NYSE Liffe from $1,704 on June 14, the lowest level since October 2010.

Farmers boosted sales before rains hurt the bean quality and prices start to decline, Moelyono Soesilo, purchasing and marketing manager at Taman Delta Indonesia, said in a mobile-phone text message.

Shipments from Indonesia will probably plunge 19 percent to 6 million bags (360,000 tons) this year because of the higher-than-usual rainfall, according to a Bloomberg survey published on July 29. That&#8217;s the biggest drop since at least 2007, according to data from the Central Statistics Agency.

Output may slide to 9.58 million bags from 11.04 million, the median of eight shipper estimates showed.

Exporters are offering beans for August delivery at $100 a ton above prices on NYSE Liffe, down from $150 to $180 in early July, the median of estimates from four exporters showed.

Bloomberg

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/coffee-exports-from-sumatra-surge-to-four-year-high/


----------



## Nike

*Palm Stockpiles in Indonesia Seen Falling to Lowest in One Year*


By Bloomberg on 2:40 pm July 15, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities
Tags: Indonesia palm oil, palm oil






A worker holds a handful of palm oil seeds in Serba Jadi, East Aceh, on December 11, 2010. (AFP Photo/Sutanta Aditya)


Palm oil inventories in Indonesia, the world&#8217;s largest producer, probably dropped in June to the lowest level in a year as domestic consumption and exports gained to meet increased demand for the Muslim month of Ramadan.

Stockpiles contracted 7.7 percent to 2.4 million tons from May, the median of estimates from five plantation executives and a refiner compiled by Bloomberg showed. That&#8217;s the lowest since 1.85 million tons estimated in June 2012. Shipments rose 2.2 percent to 1.86 million tons compared with May, the median showed. Output gained 19 percent to 2.38 million tons from May, according to the median of five estimates.

Palm oil has lost 27 percent in Kuala Lumpur over the past year as supply of the commodity used in everything from cooking oil to biofuel outpaced demand. Reserves in Malaysia, the second-largest producer, dropped to lowest level in two years in June as output in the country&#8217;s biggest-producing state fell.

&#8220;Domestic consumption is increasing,&#8221; said Derom Bangun, chairman of the Indonesian Palm Oil Board. &#8220;I think exports marginally increased after a surge in May and, as stockpiles in India are also quite high, they&#8217;re adjusting imports with the reserves that they have.&#8221;

Communal meals during the fasting month of Ramadan, which started on July 10 in Indonesia this year, typically boost total palm demand. The Southeast Asian nation is the world&#8217;s most populous Muslim country.

Lower prices 

Palm oil futures dropped as much as 1.8 percent to 2,260 ringgit ($709) a ton on Bursa Malaysia Derivatives today, the lowest level since May 7. The contract for September traded at 2,268 ringgit at 11:27 a.m. in Kuala Lumpur.

The Indonesian association, which doesn&#8217;t publish output and inventory figures, may release export data this week after saying June 19 that shipments climbed 22 percent in May. The forecasts for changes in reserves and production in June were derived by Bloomberg compared with earlier survey findings.

Second-quarter consumption in Indonesia expanded 11 percent compared with the first quarter, said Sahat Sinaga, executive director at the Indonesian Vegetable Oil Industry Association. Local demand was also driven by biodiesel use, he said.

Exports &#8220;may increase in July and August as rising crude oil prices will boost biofuel demand,&#8221; Bangun said. &#8220;It&#8217;s price-supportive. I&#8217;m optimistic palm oil will rise gradually.&#8221;

West Texas Intermediate crude climbed to 15-month high of $107.45 a barrel in New York on July 11. Futures have advanced 15 percent this year.

Inventories in Malaysia fell 9.4 percent to 1.65 million tons in June from May, the lowest level since March 2011, the country&#8217;s palm board said July 10. That was less than the median estimate of 1.75 million tons in a Bloomberg survey. Output rose 2.3 percent to 1.42 million tons, while exports gained 0.3 percent to 1.41 million tons.

India&#8217;s cooking oil stockpiles were 1.98 million tons on June 1 from 1.69 million tons a year earlier and a record 2.12 million tons in March, according to the Solvent Extractors&#8217; Association of India.

Bloomberg

Palm Stockpiles in Indonesia Seen Falling to Lowest in One Year - The Jakarta Globe

*Lower Beef Prices Expected as Second Cattle Shipment Departs from Australia*


By Jakarta Globe on 3:04 pm August 1, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities
Tags: Indonesia cattle beef
Indonesia is expecting the second shipment of live cattle from Australia to arrive this Sunday to help curb rising prices around the Idul Fitri holiday.

Indonesias Ministry of Trade has allowed imports of an additional 25,000 heads of live cattle over the next three months to curb beef prices, which have climbed to around Rp 100,000 ($9.7) per kilogram as demand spikes during Ramadan.

The figure includes 12,500 ready-to-slaughter cattle expected to arrive from Australia between July 31 and Aug. 13.

The first shipment from Darwin saw 1,478 ready-to-slaughter cattle arrive at Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta on Wednesday.

The second shipment, which consists of 4,817 cattle, left Darwin on Jul. 29 and is expected to arrive at Tanjung Priok on Aug. 4, the Indonesian consulate in Darwin said in a press statement on Thursday.

The next shipments of ready-to-slaughter cattle  have been scheduled for July 31 and Aug. 1, the statement said, adding that all the imported cattle would have to pass biosecurity checks by veterinarians in Darwin before their shipment to Indonesia.

In a bid to promote its domestic beef market, Indonesia slashed its import quota for live cattle by more than a third in 2012 and by another 30 percent for 2013. The beef-import quota was cut by nearly two-thirds in 2012 and by 6 percent for 2013.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/lower-beef-prices-expected-as-second-cattle-shipment-departs-from-australia/
The total beef-import quotas for 2013 were set at 32,000 tons, of which approximately 20 percent consisted of prime cuts, while the live-cattle import quota was set at 267,000 heads of cattle.

In the wake of rising beef prices in Ramadan, Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan said last month that additional beef and cattle imports outside the earlier-agreed-upon quota would only be allowed if local prices spiked by more than 15 percent.

The Indonesian Feedlot Association separately said prices were expected to return below Rp 80,000 per kilogram with the import of the 25,000 heads of cattle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Chasing the Indonesian Dream*


By Shoeb K Zainuddin on 10:15 am June 4, 2013.
Category Analysis, Business
Tags: Globe Asia Rich List, Indonesia economy, wealthy Indonesians
Property, banking and consumer tycoons have replaced natural resource magnates on the top of this year&#8217;s GlobeAsia 150 Richest Indonesians list. A booming economy, rising middle class and higher per capita income are helping fuel a spending binge that is creating new wealth and giving rise to the Indonesian dream.

To say that Indonesia&#8217;s property sector is hot would be an understatement. For the likes of Harry Gunawan, a Medan-based spare parts trader turned property developer, it is his passport to fame and fortune. Sharply rising property prices over the past few years have created a new breed of multi-millionaires as those with large land holdings or ability to build large-scale developments have benefited.

Over the past few years, Harry has invested heavily in the property market, starting off with small stakes in Senayan City and the Peak apartments on Jl. Jend. Sudirman in Jakarta, he is now developing a major mixed-use project along Jl. Gatot Subroto. Today, his property projects are estimated to be worth around $100 million.

Jeffrey Hong, an adviser to Property Connection, a property consultancy, says property prices have risen by 100 percent over the past 18 months and look poised for further gains. &#8220;If everything goes well with the next election, the property market will take another bounce up,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The number of projects in the pipeline is tremendous as every major developer wants to get in now.&#8221;

Tycoons with listed property companies have also done well as the property sector has been the best performer on the Indonesian Stock Exchange, outperforming the market by 50 percent. Many of them are using this golden opportunity and strong investor interest to raise more funds for expansion.

What is behind this unprecedented property boom? &#8220;It&#8217;s a combination of an all-time low mortgage rate, growing GDP per capita and a rapidly growing middle class,&#8221; notes Harry Su, director at Bahana Securities. &#8220;Everybody is buying property as an inflation hedge as there is a lot of liquidity on the ground.&#8221;

Harry adds the property boom will continue for the next two to three years with all segments likely to experience strong growth. Record levels of foreign direct investments have, for example, fueled strong demand for industrial property.

This is good news for property tycoons such as Ciputra, Mochtar Riady (the Riady family owns Lippo Group, parent company of The Jakarta Globe), Trihatma Haliman (now a billionaire), and the Widjajas of Sinar Mas Group as all of them saw their net worth rise significantly in this year&#8217;s GlobeAsia 150 Richest Indonesians list.

With one of the largest land banks in the country &#8211; both for property as well as plantations &#8211; Eka Tjipta Widjaja&#8217;s net worth rose by $600 million. Still, the patriarch was displaced by Robert and Michael Hartono of the Djarum Group as the richest men in Indonesia. The two brothers saw their net worth rise by a staggering $3.7 billion, primarily because of the sharp rise in the stock price of Bank Central Asia (BCA).

The Hartonos have benefited from a double bounce of rising property prices as well as a 17 percent year-on-year rise of the Jakarta Composite Index. Their acquisition of BCA, the country&#8217;s largest private bank, back in 2001 for $398 million was clearly a prescient move. Not only has its share price risen, the bank also announced strong profits for the past 12 months.

&#8220;If you are a banker in Indonesia today, you are minting money,&#8221; notes Fauzi Ichsan, Indonesia economist at Standard Chartered bank. &#8220;Share prices of most listed banks have gone up crazily, but so has lending and profits.&#8221;

Anthoni Salim may no longer own a bank, having lost BCA during the 1997 financial crisis, but his move into the property sector has paid handsome dividends. The head of the Salim clan has been acquiring land over the past decade and now has one of the largest property land banks in the Greater Jakarta region. As a result, he saw his net worth rise by $1.6 billion to $10.1 billion.

Spending binge

A robust economy growing at above 6 percent per annum has also created wealth across diverse sectors from banking to manufacturing, investments and consumer products. Indonesians, armed with greater spending power, have gone on a buying binge, snapping up just about anything they can lay their hands on.

And this buying spree is likely to continue for the next 20 years. The country&#8217;s middle class is expected to grow by 90 million consumers by 2030, according to McKinsey & Company. For consumer companies that will mean an additional $1 trillion in annual spending by increasingly sophisticated consumers.

&#8220;Any entrepreneur that sells goods and services to the middle class and has good brand recognition is going to do well,&#8221; says Standard Chartered Bank&#8217;s Fauzi. &#8220;From consumer gadgets to cars to cement, anyone who bets on the rising middle class and domestic spending stands to gain.&#8221;

With a growing consumer base, Indonesia is now viewed as both a manufacturing base as well as one of the fastest growing markets in Asia. Both foreign investors as well as domestic players are busy setting up manufacturing plants and even industries such as textile and shoes are booming.

HM Lukminto, founder of the Sritex Group (No. 52 on the list) is one man who is smiling all the way to the stock market. He plans to sell 5.6 billion shares or 30.12 percent of Sritex&#8217;s total equity through an Initial Public Offering in late May. Born into a poor family in Kertosno, East Java, he has pulled himself up by the bootstraps and created a thriving business.

Lukminto, too, reflects the Indonesian dream of a poor man made good by sheer hard work and entrepreneurial spirit. Textiles were once seen as a sunset industry, but a huge displacement out of China has given the business a second wind. Today, Sritex supplies major global retailers, such as Uniqlo., who are looking at Indonesia as a major supplier.

Sun setting on coal?

As consumer industries rise on the back of a robust economy, others are seeing their fortunes and outlook diminish. One of the hardest-hit sectors over the past two years has been coal mining, as global prices have dropped sharply and demand slowed.

Coal prices have fallen 7 percent year-on-year, continuing the 17 percent fall in 2012. China, which once used to suck up Indonesian coal, is today producing 10 times more than Indonesia and has huge reserves.

Indonesia&#8217;s infrastructure bottlenecks also make transportation more costly and local miners less competitive. Just three years ago, just about every major tycoon was rushing to buy a coal mine but today many coal mine owners are looking to diversify.

&#8220;I think coal is a sunset industry,&#8221; says Bahana&#8217;s Harry Su. &#8220;In the developed countries people are switching to gas and shale. Technology is the greatest single threat to the coal industry and energy companies.&#8221;

As such, he adds, the switch from natural resources to consumer sectors is real within the larger Indonesian economy. Yesterday&#8217;s coal kings, while still among the richest in the country, are falling down the list while consumer and property kings are rising.

That is the essence of capitalism and the free market. Money will flow to where the greatest opportunities lie, and in today&#8217;s Indonesia &#8212; the consumer is king.

Richest Indonesians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Car Industry Keeps on Revving Its Engine*


By Harso Kurniawan on 9:28 pm August 5, 2013.
Category Business, Featured
Tags: Idul Fitri, Indonesia automotive industry, Indonesia car sales, Mudik

As anyone stuck in mudik traffic this week will tell you, the number of cars on Indonesia&#8217;s road appears to be growing.

But by how much? A senior automotive executive has put the number of new cars sold for the first seven months of the year at 700,000, following a 12 percent increase on sales in the first half of the year.

Amelia Tjandra, the marketing director at distributor Astra Daihatsu Motor, said the July figure was boosted by discounts and sales promotions ahead of this week&#8217;s Idul Fitri celebration.

While Amelia declined to reveal the size of the increase on last year, earlier data released by the Association of Indonesian Automotive Industries (Gaikindo) said sales were up 12 percent to 601,952 units in the first half of the year.

The industry body, which counts 42 manufacturers among its members, has forecast car sales this year to hit 1.1 million units, matching last year&#8217;s result and suggesting a slowdown in the second half of the year.

But Johnny Darmawan, a deputy chairman of Gaikindo, said if car manufacturers can boost supplies to dealers, car sales this year could reach 1.2 million units.

Johnny said the automotive industry in Indonesia faced significant challenges this year. He expressed concern that inflation and the weakening rupiah will prompt Bank Indonesia to further increase its key overnight interest rate, the BI rate.

The central bank has increased the BI rate twice by a total of 75 basis points to 6.5 percent in its past two policy rate meetings. This drives up lending interest rates, making it more experience to finance car purchases. Around seven in 10 car sales in Indonesia is facilitated through a loan.

Car distributors have also had to grapple with a policy shift last year in which the government increased the minimum down payment for consumers on car loans, in a bid to prevent irresponsible lending.

Car demand is also being hampered by the global economic slowdown, causing some commodities-producing regions in Indonesia to reduce vehicle purchases.

But Johnny said stable economic growth and rising consumer purchasing power would fuel demand for cars.

&#8220;Our economy is driven by domestic consumption. As long as there are consumption activities, the car market will continue to grow,&#8221; Johnny said.

Indonesia recorded total sales of 1.1 million cars in 2012, when the economy expanded by 6.2 percent.

Amelia said car sales were likely to grow further this year, boosted by the Indonesia International Motor Show in September. IIMS is an annual exhibition in Jakarta at which domestic and foreign carmakers present their products.

Several Japanese carmakers have recently announced their intention to boost their presence in Indonesia, a market long dominated by Japanese cars.

In their home country, Japanese automakers are faced with a shrinking population and stagnant growth, reducing opportunities to expand.

Toyota Motor, which dominates the Indonesian market, aims to make Indonesia an automotive hub and plans to build a new car engine plant in Karawang, West Java, through an investment of 23 billion yen ($234 million).

The new plant, scheduled to begin operations in 2016, will have an annual production capacity of 216,000 engines.

Meanwhile, competitor Suzuki Motor is investing 60 billion yen to develop a new passenger car plant in Indonesia.

Car Industry Keeps on Revving Its Engine - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Daihatsu to Expand Manufacturing Capacity on Passenger Car Engines*


By Jakarta Globe on 9:23 pm August 5, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Auto industry, Daihatsu, Japanese carmaker
Daihatsu Motor, one of Japan&#8217;s biggest car makers, announced its plan on Monday to expand its car engine manufacturing plant in Indonesia.

The company said in a statement that it will extend its production line for passenger car engines at its Astra Daihatsu Motor Indonesian subsidiary where the annual production capacity is estimated at 200,000 engines.

&#8220;The extended line is scheduled to run from the summer of 2015,&#8221; Daihatsu Motor said.

The expansion is an attempt to further boost Daihatsu&#8217;s operations within Indonesia, its key international business location. Its move follows recent expansion plans by rivals including Toyota Motor and Suzuki.

Daihatsu Motor said that such an extension plan is meant to boostits operations in Indonesia where it hopes to gain more of share within the competitive automotive market. The company didn&#8217;t disclose the amount of investment in the extension plan.

ADM, which is 61.75 percent owned by Japan&#8217;s Daihatsu Motor, 31.87 percent by Astra International and 6.38 percent by Toyota Tsusho Corporation, currently employs 11,000 workers at its Karawang manufacturing plant located about 75 kilometers east of Jakarta. Some of ADM&#8217;s brands include Sirion, Terios and Xenia.

Indonesia &#8212; along with Brazil, Russia, India, South Africa and China &#8212; has become one of the hottest emerging markets for car makers.

More than 1 million cars were sold last year in Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy, and despite the increase of subsidized low-octane gasoline by 44 percent to Rp 6,500 (65 cents) and subsidized diesel by 22 percent to Rp 5,500 on June 22, cars sales by some estimates are expected to double in the next three years.

The McKinsey Global Institute said an additional 90 million people will join Indonesia&#8217;s consumer class by 2030. The country by then could overtake Britain as the seventh-largest economy, according to a Reuters report in early July.

In Indonesia, the automotive market is still dominated by Astra International, the biggest automotive distributor.

Astra, which operates six business division including the automotive division, posted a 9 percent slide last week in first-half profit as commodity prices dragged down income and automotive market competition intensified.

In a statement, the company said its net income in the first half of the year fell to Rp 8.8 trillion. Meanwhile, its revenue slipped 2 percent to Rp 94.3 trillion.

Daihatsu to Expand Manufacturing Capacity on Passenger Car Engines - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

> *Light at End of Account Deficit Tunnel, Says Central Bank*
> 
> 
> By Grace Dwitiya Amianti on 9:13 pm August 5, 2013.
> Category Business, Economy
> Tags: Bank Indonesia, Indonesia current account deficit
> The central bank says Indonesia can expect a substantial narrowing of the current account deficit in the third quarter, despite the figure widening to an all-time record of $9 billion this month.
> 
> Bank Indonesia said the current account deficit for the April-to-June period was at 3.6 percent of the country&#8217;s gross domestic product, up from the 2.4 percent of GDP &#8212; $5.3 billion &#8212; deficit registered in the first quarter.
> 
> Central bank Deputy Governor Perry Warjiyo blamed the situation on June&#8217;s subsidized fuel price hike, and said he expected the current account deficit to drop substantially to $7 billion in the third quarter as import demand usually slowed in the period.
> 
> Perry told reporters on Friday that the central bank expected the current account deficit to be 2.5 percent this year and next year, as the country still needs to import capital goods to support its growth.
> 
> &#8220;The deficit, [at] 2.5 percent, is still manageable and natural because we&#8217;re still growing,&#8221; Perry said. &#8220;The impact of rising subsidized fuel oil prices has yet to show up in import figures.&#8221;
> 
> Economists said the country&#8217;s strong oil and gas import demand, which has pressured the rupiah, would be curbed by the fuel price hike.
> 
> &#8220;We expect a better performance in the oil trade in the coming months, as we keep an eye for the effect of the subsidized fuel price hike implemented in June to materialize. Imports of oil products may come down substantially,&#8221; Bank Danamon Indonesia economists Dian Ayu Yustina, Anton Hendranata and Anton Gunawan wrote in a research note.
> 
> Danamon&#8217;s economists said the current account deficit will put pressure on the rupiah in coming months especially as demand for dollars rises approaching the hajj pilgrimage season in October. The rupiah has already weakened by 6.4 percent this year, making it the second-worst-performing currency in Asia after the Indian rupee.
> 
> Still, the Danamon economists expect the current account deficit to improve slightly across the rest of this year and reach 2.5 percent of GDP.
> 
> &#8220;If the negative external sentiments recede and the external balance [is] able to adjust, the rupiah can still strengthen to Rp 9,926 per US dollar by year end,&#8221; they said.
> http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/light-at-end-of-account-deficit-tunnel-says-central-bank/




Maybe i will bought a new note book by end of this years, just can't wait till the value of US Dollar is drop


----------



## Nike

> Bank Indonesia Prepares Rp 103t in Ramadan Cash
> 
> 
> By Grace Dwitiya Amianti on 10:29 am August 5, 2013.
> Category Business, Economy, Featured
> Tags: Bank Indonesia central bank, Idul Fitri, Islamic fasting month Ramadan
> 
> Bank Indonesia has prepared to distribute up to Rp 103.1 trillion ($10 billion) in cash to support Ramadan and Idul Fitri, which marks the end of Ramadan, a central bank official said on Friday.
> 
> Lambok Antonius Siahaan, executive director of the money management department at the central bank, said this year&#8217;s cash preparation is 24.6 percent higher than the cash needed in last year&#8217;s Idul Fitri, as consumer purchasing power increased.
> 
> Approaching Idul Fitri, millions of Indonesians usually travel back home or to visit relatives, typically spending large amounts of money.
> 
> Of the total figure, Rp 64 trillion &#8212; or 62 percent of the total cash that is ready to be disbursed across the nation &#8212; will be circulated in Java, Indonesia&#8217;s most populous island and the center of its economic activity.
> 
> Lambok said this year&#8217;s cash needs had increased following the government&#8217;s increase in the price of subsidized fuel, the disbursement of temporary direct cash assistance as well as additional income provided to civil servants.
> 
> Apart from providing cash, Bank Indonesia has also prepared the nation&#8217;s banking system for non-cash payments.
> 
> &#8220;During Ramadan and Idul Fitri, the volume of transactions of both [cash and non-cash] typically increases by 14 percent above the normal rate,&#8221; said Peter Jacobs, a communications director at Bank Indonesia.
> 
> In a bid to accommodate a higher level of non-cash transactions, the maximum transfer of funds cleared through banks since May 1 has increased to Rp 500 million per transaction.
> 
> Meanwhile, a number of big banks have already announced their cash preparation to support Ramadan and Idul Fitri festivities.
> 
> Bank Mandiri, the biggest lender by assets in the country, for example, is ready to distribute Rp 43.42 trillion in cash.
> 
> Bank Central Asia, the third-largest lender, has set aside Rp 50 trillion.
> 
> Bank Rakyat Indonesia, the second-biggest, Bank Negara Indonesia, the fourth-biggest, and Bank Tabungan Negara, the biggest mortgage lender, have prepared Rp 33.4 trillion, Rp 29.8 trillion and Rp 20.7 trillion, respectively.
> 
> Hery Gunardi, director of micro and retail banking at Bank Mandiri, said the lender has formed a team to ensure the availability of cash at its automated teller machines. Bank Mandiri has 11,454 ATMs across the country.
> 
> Lambok of Bank Indonesia said that, in a bid to smooth out cash distribution, the central bank would be cooperating with the navy in an effort to bring cash to smaller islands.
> 
> He said central bank officials can use navy ships to bring cash.
> 
> &#8220;This will be very helpful. In the momentum of a big festive, usually the public needs of cash increases,&#8221; Lambok said.
> 
> A. Prasetyantoko, chief economist at BTN, said Idul Fitri and the annual travel that is typically generated helped distribute wealth across more regions.
> 
> &#8220;If people go back to their hometowns, automatically the money flows into the regions and therefore distribution of money will be spreading out,&#8221; he explained.
> 
> &#8220;It can stimulate the local economy,&#8221; he added.
> 
> The Jakarta Transportation Agency has predicted that a total of 9.7 million citizens would make the journey from the Greater Jakarta area to their respective hometowns for Idul Fitri, which will fall on Thursday. Thirty million people across the country are expected to make the trip this year.
> 
> The exodus from the cities was expected to reach its peak on Sunday and today.
> 
> Bank Indonesia Prepares Rp 103t in Ramadan Cash - The Jakarta Globe



It will be great festive in Indonesia, mass exodus, empties cities, Jakarta will be the best place to wander around during Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*
Singapore loses much more than Indonesia in DBS decision*


INDONESIA - The sudden changes in the bank ownership rules made by Bank Indonesia only three months after Singapore's DBS Bank announced in April 2012 its plan to acquire Bank Danamon, the sixth largest bank in the country, caused the deal to collapse on Wednesday.

DBS, Southeast Asia's largest bank by assets, announced it had dropped its plan to acquire Singapore government investment company Temasek's 67.40 per cent holding in Danamon because it was allowed to initially hold only 40 per cent of the bank, as required by the new rules.

Singapore lost a lot, especially in the run up to the ASEAN economic community in 2015. Indonesia, on the other hand, only lost a little in what seemed to be a short-sighted decision by DBS.

The corporate decision by DBS may not bode well for its rapport with Bank Indonesia. Neither did that move seem to bear the hallmark of Piyush Gupta, the usually visionary CEO of DBS. That decision also would not augur well for the seemingly "perpetual" testy relations between the two governments, taking into account the official stamp in both DBS and Temasek.

True, a minority stake is certainly less attractive as DBS will not be able to fully steer Bank Danamon in the direction it desires.

But the US$7.2 billion (the value of the original deal) question is why DBS did not feel comfortable with the initial deal, while waiting for an eventual controlling ownership - which is still allowed by Bank Indonesia under certain conditions tied to good corporate governance and financial health.

After all, even after the initial deal, the other major shareholder in Danamon will remain to be Temasek, which also controls DBS through its subsidiaries.

Despite the requirement for DBS to put up more core (Tier 1) capital, as required by the capital adequacy rules of the Basel-based Bank for International Settlement, a 40 per cent holding in Danamon, one of the most profitable and best-managed banks in Indonesia, is still quite strategic for boosting the pace of DBS' operation, growth in the country.

Depending only on organic growth through its wholly-owned subsidiary Bank DBS Indonesia will take a very long time to expand across the vast archipelago.

The short-sighted decision to cancel the deal will cause DBS to lose the momentum to grow robustly in Indonesia, which is still the most lucrative banking market and most profitable lending market in the region.


Where else could DBS get an average lending margin of almost 7.5 per cent, four times larger than in Singapore and where else DBS could find a market in the region with such a huge potential, other than Indonesia, the $1 trillion economy with a population of more than 240 million.

There is indeed uncertainty about the chance of eventually gaining controlling ownership of Bank Danamon because it depends on Bank Indonesia's discretionary power - the assessment of DBS corporate governance rating and financial health.

But why should DBS, well known for its excellent corporate governance and strong financial health, worry at all about those requirements. It will never be able to become a leading bank in Asia without having a strong footing in Indonesia, India and Hong Kong.

For DBS, the acquisition will give it access to Danamon's more than 3,000-branch network that serves over six million customers, larger than the population of Singapore.

The Monetary Authority of Singapore (MAS) also seemed too rigid in responding to Bank Indonesia's demand that DBS' acquisition of Danamon is tied to wider access for Indonesian banks to enter the Singaporean market.

Since Singapore needs Indonesia much more than the other way around, we cannot understand why MAS did not make the terms easier for Indonesian banks to enter Singapore. They would not pose any significant challenge to Singapore's banks nor the other giant international banks in the city-state.

MAS may be worried a compromise for Indonesia with regards to the terms for foreign bank entry could set a precedent for other countries to demand similar treatment.

But the three local banks, DBS, UOB and OCBC have so strongly been entrenched in Singapore that it would be rather impossible for foreign banks to make a significant dent on the corporate and retail banking market.

To put it briefly, both Indonesia and Singapore would benefit greatly from a DBS-Danamon merger.

First of all, a DBS-Danamon merger will bring in a more significant competitor to Indonesia's four largest banks - state-owned Bank Mandiri, BNI, and BRI and Bank Central Asia - thereby, making the banking market even more competitive and consequently more efficient.

Most important is that the DBS-Danamon deal would have benefitted Indonesia's banking industry through the transfer of skills, expertise in risk management and other best practices of good governance, as well as wider access to new sources of long-term foreign exchange financing for infrastructure development.

Singapore loses much more than Indonesia in DBS decision | Asiaone News


----------



## nufix

*Asean Open Skies will flop without Indonesia, says expert*






An Asian aviation expert has warned the impact of the Asean Open Skies initiative will be limited unless Indonesia is included in the scheme.

Dr Alan Khee-Jin Tan, professor of Aviation Law at the National University of Singapore, who is also an Asean expert, said he is "taking a very critical view [of Asean Open Skies]".

He was speaking at CAPA&#8217;s Australian Pacific Aviation Summit in Sydney today.

Governments across the region are aiming to have the new Asean Open Skies scheme a reality by 2015. 

*Khee-Jin Tan said he was viewing the scheme skeptically as one of the largest economies and markets in the region &#8211; Indonesia &#8211; has not accepted the agreements.*

*"Indonesia is staying out as they are concerned that lots of traffic will be bled away through sixth freedom rights. Indonesian carriers are lobbying their government aggressively to stay out."*

He added that he believed the Asean Open Skies project does not go far enough as it stops at fifth freedom rights.

He argued that true Open Skies is required in order for Asean carriers to truly serve the fast-growing markets in the region.

"You&#8217;ve got to have seventh freedom rights &#8211; and that is not even on the negotiating table," he said.

Routes News - Asean Open Skies will flop without Indonesia, says expert


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia Joins China as Cyber-Attack Powerhouse*
By Mark Milian 





*Indonesian students work during a regional hacking competition in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia, in 2007.*






*Indonesia isn't known as an epicenter for hacking, but the Southeast Asian country was the source of 21 percent of the world's cyber-attack traffic in the first quarter of this year, according to a report by Akamai Technologies to be published later today.*
The type of activity observed in Indonesia suggests an aggressive botnet attack, according to the study. A botnet takes control of hordes of personal computers by infecting them with malicious software that forces them to do a hacker's bidding.

The latest data represent a sudden shift for Indonesia, which accounted for less than 1 percent of online assaults in the fourth quarter of last year, according to Akamai. This year, the country has generated several headlines related to cyber-attacks.
In January, hackers protested the treatment of one of their own in Indonesia by defacing government websites. Then in May, China's official Xinhua News Agency reported that* Indonesia plans to set up a "cyber-army" after the recent barrage of hacking attacks.* And in June, Microsoft said it had disrupted a widespread cybercrime operation that originated in Indonesia, among other countries, according to Reuters.

*Indonesia ranked No. 2 in global attack traffic behind China, which accounted for 34 percent.* In third place with 8.3 percent was the U.S., which has steadily become a smaller source of digital assaults over the last few quarters amid the rise of Asia and Eastern Europe. Turkey and Russia rounded out the top five on Akamai's list.

Indonesia, Hong Kong and India were the only places in the top 10 where the volume of attacks increased compared with the previous quarter, according to the report. The study is based on traffic flowing through Akamai's network, which companies use to help speed the delivery of online content.

Indonesia Joins China as Cyber-Attack Powerhouse - Bloomberg


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia reiterates no more exporting of maids after 2017*

By ZORA CHAN





KUCHING: Indonesia has reiterated its stand that it will stop exporting maids after 2017.

Its Consul-General in Sarawak, Djoko Harjanto, said a new policy under the republic&#8217;s Domestic Worker Roadmap 2017 not only involved Malaysia but worldwide.

Djoko said the policy was announced by Manpower and Transmigration Ministry about two years ago. 

&#8220;The ministry had made a statement about this. Not only no more export of domestic helpers to Malaysia &#8211; to everywhere in the world,&#8221; he said when met at Hari Raya open house at his residence here on Thursday. 

Under the roadmap, the Indonesian government wants to ensure maids are treated like other workers when they work abroad, including earning the minimum wages, getting leave and working fixed hours.

It aims to raise the skills of the thousands of Indonesians going overseas to work.

Djoko said as far as Sarawak was concerned, there were not many domestic helpers coming to the state. 

*In fact, he said, generally the number of Indonesians working in the state had reduced in recent years due to the more employment opportunities at home.*

*&#8220;The decrease is not due to any government policy but there are more jobs in Indonesia nowadays, so our people naturally prefer to work in their own country.&#8221;*

Djoko said there were now about 200,000 Indonesians working legally in Sarawak, mainly in the oil palm estates and construction sites.

Indonesia reiterates no more exporting of maids after 2017 - Nation | The Star Online


*Dwindling number of Indonesian workers due to more jobs at home*

KUCHING: *The number of Indonesians working in Sarawak has reduced by about 20% in the past two years.
*
This was mainly because there were more employment opportunities in oil palm estates in Indonesia, particularly in West Kalimantan, said Indonesian Consul-General Djoko Harjanto.

&#8220;The decrease is not due to any government policy but there are more jobs in Indonesia nowadays, so our people naturally prefer to work in their own country.&#8221;

A potential employer could request for 200 Indonesian workers but sometimes, would only get 50, he said.

Besides, the salary gap between working in Sarawak and Kalimantan was small and therefore, Indonesians rather work in their homeland, he said at his Hari Raya open house here on Thursday.

*Djoko said there were now about 200,000 Indonesians working legally in the state, mainly in the oil palm estates.*

*&#8220;The rest work in shops, plywood factories and hospitals. There are not many maids anymore. By 2017, Indonesia will stop supplying maids to the whole world, a new policy announced by our Human Resource Minister two years ago.&#8221;*

Those who entered the state illegally to work might be between 100,000 and 200,000 people, he added. 

Dwindling number of Indonesian workers due to more jobs at home - Community | The Star Online

1 small step for Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Lion Air Eyes Local Planemaker for Eastern Indonesia Push*
By Jakarta Globe 
Category Business, Corporate News





*Lion Air Aeroplanes*


*Budget carrier Lion Air announced plans on Monday to purchase 50 small passenger plans from domestic manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia as part of a push to expand service to eastern Indonesia.*

&#8220;We want to partner with PT DI,&#8221; Lion Air president Rusdi Kurana said on Monday in a meeting with State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan.

*Dirgantara Indonesia is currently developing a 19-passenger prototype of its N-219 plane. The $4 million aircraft is expected to enter production in two years&#8217; time.*





*N 219, developed by PT Dirgantara Indonesia
*
Lion Air hopes to use the planes on proposed routes to smaller under-served airports in eastern Indonesia. The region is currently served by the state-owned Merpati Airlines and smaller carriers like Susi Air.

Dahlan said a deal between Lion Air and Dirgantara Indonesia is still a long way off.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a long negotiation,&#8221; Dahlan told the Indonesian news portal Vivanews.

He hoped other airlines would follow suit and purchase domestically produced aircraft.

Lion Air Eyes Local Planemaker for Eastern Indonesia Push - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## nufix

15 AUG 2012 | ENERGY & RENEWABLE ENERGY
*PLN Shuts Down 18 Generators during Idul Fitri*
BY IGNASIUS LAYA & WILDA ASMARINI






JAKARTA (IFT) &#8211; State-owned power company PT PLN (Persero) will shut down 18 steam power plant generators in the Java-Bali power system with total capacity of 7,200 megawatts (MW) several days prior to and after Idul Fitri. Nur Pamudji, Preisdent Director of PLN, says that the shutting down of several generators in the Java-Bali system is aimed at balancing the availability of supply and power consumption during Idul Fitri.

Power consumption during Idul Fitri period declines from daily average consumption. Some of the generators that will be shut down are the Suralaya steam power plant Units 1,2,5 and the Tanjung Jati steam power plant Units 2 and 3. &#8220;The generators will be shut down to avoid excess power supply since power consumption will drop. But we will operate them again in phases,&#8221; he said.


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's Doubles Top BWF Guangzhou 2013.*







THE RESULTS

Women Double
Wang Xiaoli/Yu Yang [CHN] Vs. Eom
Hye Won/Jang Ye Na [KOR] 21-14 18-21 21-8

Women Single
Ratchanok Intanon (THAILAND) vs (CHINA) Xuerui Li 22-20 18-21 21-14

Mix Double
*Tontowi Ahmad/Liliyana Natsir* [INDONESIA] Vs. Chen Xu /Jin Ma [CHINA]
*21*-13 *16*-21 *22*-20

Men Double
*Mohammad Ahsan/Hendra Setiawan [INDONESIA]* - Mathias Boe/Carsten Mogensen [DENMARK] *21*-13, *23*-21

Men Single
Chong Wei Lee [MALAYSIA] - Lin Dan [CHINA] 21-16 13-21 17-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> *Indonesia's Doubles Top BWF Guangzhou 2013.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RESULTS
> 
> Women Double
> Wang Xiaoli/Yu Yang [CHN] Vs. Eom
> Hye Won/Jang Ye Na [KOR] 21-14 18-21 21-8
> 
> Women Single
> Ratchanok Intanon (THAILAND) vs (CHINA) Xuerui Li 22-20 18-21 21-14
> 
> Mix Double
> *Tontowi Ahmad/Liliyana Natsir* [INDONESIA] Vs. Chen Xu /Jin Ma [CHINA]
> *21*-13 *16*-21 *22*-20
> 
> Men Double
> *Mohammad Ahsan/Hendra Setiawan [INDONESIA]* - Mathias Boe/Carsten Mogensen [DENMARK] *21*-13, *23*-21
> 
> Men Single
> Chong Wei Lee [MALAYSIA] - Lin Dan [CHINA] 21-16 13-21 17-20



Woow we beat the Chinese in their homes, i hope we can continue this string of successes much better than now


----------



## Nike

*Mining Giants Sign Processing Agreements*


By Tito Summa Siahaan on 8:47 am August 14, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities
Tags: Freeport Indonesia, mining





_Freeport Indonesia, which operates Papuas Grasberg Mine, agreed to send supplies to local smelters once facilities are built. (Reuters Photo)_


With the 2014 ban on mineral exports looming, two mining giants announced on Tuesday that they signed landmark agreements to supply their concentrates to local processing firms that plan to build smelters.

Rozik B. Soetjipto, president director of Freeport Indonesia, on Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding with Indovasi Mineral and Indosmelt to supply them with concentrates should the companies plans to build processing facilities be successful.

Martiono Hadianto, the president director of Newmont Nusa Tenggara, disclosed that his company had also signed a similar agreement with the two firms.

Under the plan, Indovasi will build a processing facility with a production capacity of 200,000 tons of copper cathode, while Indosmelts facility will have output of around 120,000 tons of copper cathode and up to 30 tons of gold a year. The projects will cost around $1.5 billion each.

However, the facilities are still on the drawing board and will likely be completed in 2017, meaning that the MoU signed by both Freeport and Newmont will still miss the 2014 deadline set by the government that will ban the exporting of raw minerals for processing.

For that reason, both Rozik and Martiono requested a deadline extension from the government to allow for time to build the facilities so minerals can be processed domestically.

Currently, 30 percent to 40 percent of output from Freeports and Newmonts mining sites is processed in a smelting facility in Gresik, East Java.

Our commitment [to support the governments program] is clear, but it must be done in phases and realistically. We plead for the government to understand the circumstances and be more flexible, Rozik told a news conference on Tuesday.

Martiono echoed Roziks opinion, requesting the government be considerate in implementing its program.

They must have known that it [the deadline] is impossible [to meet]. I heard that the government is in talks to seek the best solutions possible, he added.

But the government appears to have little flexibility on the matter, as the 2009 Mining Law states that the raw mineral export ban will be imposed next year.

Thamrin Sihite, the director general of coal and mineral resources at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, said the agreements signed by Freeport and Newmont will have little impact on the circumstances of the law.

We are always consistent with the law. The only way to alter it is either by revising the law, which is difficult, or issuing a government regulation in lieu of law [Perpu], he said.

Thamrin pointed out that postponing the export deadline would be unfair to companies that have already invested heavily in smelting facilities to comply with the governments program.

Dede Indra Suhendra, the ministrys director of minerals, said that miners like Freeport and Newmont will have had at least five years to meet the deadline, which was finalized in 2009.

Furthermore, during the drafting of the law, the government was informed by miners that building a smelter would only take three years, Dede said.

Thamrin and Dede claimed the government had nothing to lose if the export ban is imposed as scheduled.

There will be no revenue loss should Freeport and Newmont stop shipping their concentrates abroad, because the resources will still be there, contained within the soil, Thamrin said.

Freeport has operations in Papua while Newmont operates the Batu Hijau mine on Sumbawa island in West Nusa Tenggara.

Miners have long warned that the time frame for the export ban is unrealistic.

Mining Giants Sign Processing Agreements - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia&#8217;s Ramadan Remittances Up 25%*

By Suara Pembaruan on 9:27 pm August 12, 2013.
Category Business, Economy, Featured
Tags: Indonesian migrant workers, Islamic fasting month Ramadan, Remitances






_Demonstrators call for protection of migrant workers in 2012. The government has since implemented salary standards for Indonesians working abroad.&#8194;(JG Photo/Safir Makki)_


Indonesian migrant worker remittances grew by 25 percent during Ramadan compared to last year, in line with the growing number of overseas workers and a rise in salaries.

Inbound transfers rose to Rp 15 trillion ($1.46 billion) during the Islamic fasting month, Reyna Usman, director general of worker placement and protection at Labor Ministry, said on Monday.

Ramadan is a popular time for migrant workers to send money home to their families.

&#8220;The increasing number of migrant workers overseas implies more foreign exchanges sent to their hometowns,&#8221; Reyna said.

Data from the Migrant Worker Placement and Protection Agency (BNP2TKI) showed that there were four million Indonesians working abroad at the end of December 2012, up 5 percent from a year earlier.

Reyna said improved efforts by the government to protect informal workers being exploited &#8212; such as fixing salary standards and ensuring workers hold on to their passports &#8212; meant that overseas workers had enjoyed more successful employment during the year.

&#8220;This will result in increasing remittances,&#8221; she said.

Total remittances into Indonesia in the first quarter of this year reached $1.9 billion, a 7 percent increase from the same period last year, according to data from Bank Indonesia, the central bank.

The actual amount may have been higher as transactions outside the banking system are not recorded.

Some workers ask others from the same hometowns to carry cash for their family when they head home.

Reyna said that during Ramadan this year up to 75,000 workers returned home &#8212; a 50 percent increase over the average monthly homecoming.

Two years ago, the government temporarily stopped sending migrant workers from informal sectors, including domestic helpers, to five countries &#8212; Malaysia, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Suriah and Jordan &#8212; after the countries had failed to protect the workers&#8217; rights.

That froze the growth of remittances in 2011 at $6.3 billion, before recovering in 2012 with a climb up to $7 billion.

The BNP2TKI expected workers to send $7.5 billion in remittances this year.

Still, the number will not be able to plug the deficit in the country&#8217;s current account, which has been in the red since the fourth quarter of 2011 as exports slowed in the face of weak demand while imports peaked, driven by domestic oil demand and capital goods purchases.

According to Bank Indonesia&#8217;s preliminary data, the current account deficit for the April-June period was $9 billion, or 3.6 percent of the country&#8217;s gross domestic product, up from 2.4 percent of GDP or a $5.3 billion deficit in the first quarter.

The central bank expects the current account deficit to drop substantially, to $7 billion, in the third quarter as import demand typically slows in the period.

*Suara Pembaruan*

Indonesia's Ramadan Remittances Up 25% - The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia Coffee Delivery Seen by Volcafe Falling on Eid*

By Isis Almeida on 7:39 pm August 12, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities, Featured
Tags: Idul Fitri, indonesia coffee, Volcafe





_Harvested Robusta coffee berries sit out to sun dry at a coffee plantation in Tanggamus, Lampung Province, Indonesia, on Friday, May 31, 2013. (Bloomberg Photo/Dimas Ardian)_


Coffee deliveries from farms in Indonesia, the world&#8217;s third-biggest robusta grower, tumbled this week because of the Muslim holiday of Idul Fitri, according to Volcafe, a unit of commodities trader ED&F Man Holdings Ltd.

Bean arrivals were about 2,500 to 3,000 metric tons this week, the Winterthur, Switzerland-based trader said in a report e-mailed today. That compares with 26,000 tons last week. Indonesia is harvesting its 2013-14 crop that started in April and production will fall 12 percent to 9.2 million bags, the US Department of Agriculture estimates.

&#8220;Business is basically at a standstill as nearly all exporters are closed due to the [Idul Fitri] holiday,&#8221; Volcafe wrote in a report e-mailed today. &#8220;Wet weather persists, causing quality problems.&#8221;

Scattered showers and thunderstorms will form throughout northern Indonesia from today to Aug. 11, AccuWeather said in a report today. Amounts will vary from 0.2 inch to 0.6 inch, with local downpours of 1 inch to 2 inches along the coast of Sumatra and in parts of Borneo, the forecaster said. Indonesia&#8217;s main coffee growing region is southern Sumatra.

Buyers of coffee from Indonesia for shipment in September and October were paying a premium of $110 a ton over the futures on the NYSE Liffe exchange in London, according to Volcafe. That compares with $100 last week, data from the trader showed.

In Vietnam, the world&#8217;s leading robusta grower, demand is increasing and it&#8217;s cheaper to buy coffee on NYSE Liffe than from local farmers, Volcafe said. Vietnamese beans for shipment in September and October were at a premium of $90 a ton to the exchange price, unchanged from last week, the trader said.
Rupee&#8217;s Decline

In India, Asia&#8217;s third-biggest coffee grower, coffee was offered for sale at cheaper prices as the rupee slid. India&#8217;s currency, which has slumped 12 percent against the US dollar in the past six months, fell to a record low of 61.8050 on Aug. 6. The currency is the second worst performer among 24 counterparts in emerging markets.

Robusta coffee for delivery in November was 1.8 percent higher at $1,943 a ton by 4:17 p.m. in London. Prices reached $1,943 a ton, the highest in two weeks.

*Bloomberg*

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesia-coffee-delivery-seen-by-volcafe-falling-on-eid/


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Retail Sales Grow 14.8% in June*


By Jonathan Thatcher & Richard Borsuk on 1:46 pm August 12, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Indonesia retail sales
Indonesia&#8217;s retail sales in June rose 14.8 percent from a year earlier, ahead of the Ramadan holiday period when consumption normally increases, a Bank Indonesia survey showed on Monday.

June&#8217;s growth pace topped a revised 12 percent in the previous month, driven by information and communication equipment, which includes mobile phones and pre-paid phone cards, and by clothing and fuel.

The survey of 600 retailers in 10 major cities across the archipelago also showed that they expected upward price pressure in the next three months due to the sharp increase in fuel prices in late June.

The retailers expected retail sales to ease slightly in the next three months as consumption returns to normal after the Muslim festivities.

Retailers expected that consumption grew 10.8 percent in July.

*Reuters*

*BI Spends Billions to Lift Rupiah*


By Dion Bisara & Grace Dwitiya Amianti on 9:03 pm August 14, 2013.
Category Business, Featured
Tags: Bank Indonesia, Indonesian Rupiah
Indonesia&#8217;s foreign exchange reserves fell by 6 percent last month as the central bank struggled to prop up the rupiah amid concerns about a widening current account deficit due to weak exports.

Indonesia&#8217;s foreign exchange reserves fell to $92.7 billion at the end of July from $98.1 billion a month earlier, Bank Indonesia data showed on Wednesday.

The central bank sold $3.1 billion in three weekly auctions of currency swaps &#8212; or agreements to buy back dollars from companies at a certain price &#8212; last month to meet companies&#8217; need to repatriate income and pay debts.

It also used some of the reserves to defend the rupiah in the currency market. In June alone the central bank spent $7 billion of its foreign exchange reserves to support the rupiah.

The rupiah fell 0.05 percent on Wednesday to 10,297 against the dollar, based on Bank Indonesia&#8217;s median rate. So far this year it has weakened by 6.5 percent against the greenback, losing 4.2 percent in just the past two months.

Bank Indonesia governor Agus Martowardojo said global economic conditions, especially the decline in commodity prices, hurt exports. Economic growth in China, Indonesia&#8217;s main export partner, is slowing.

&#8220;What I see is there is a world economic downturn, as well as [a downturn in] the volume of world trade. The main commodity prices are still declining, so [that is having an] impact on Indonesia&#8217;s export business and revenue,&#8221; Agus said on Tuesday.

Indonesia&#8217;s exports in June declined by 8.6 percent to $14.74 billion compared to a month earlier, data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) showed, with non-oil and gas exports dropping 9.3 percent due to weak demand from China, Japan and the United States.

Bank Indonesia&#8217;s forecast the current account deficit for the April-June period probably reached $9 billion, or 3.6 percent of the country&#8217;s gross domestic product, up from 2.4 percent of GDP, or a $5.3 billion deficit, in the first quarter. Data on current may be released later this week.

The current account is a balance of the goods and services trade, income transfers and remittances. A current account deficit means a country is a net debtor to foreign holders, which puts pressure on the country&#8217;s currency.

Foreign investors are also dumping Indonesian assets amid uncertainty regarding the future of the US Federal Reserve&#8217;s quantitative easing program, which has

fueled rising asset price in emerging countries early this year.

Rising inflation in Indonesia makes it less valuable to hold rupiah-denominated assets. Inflation quickened to 8.61 percent in July from 5.9 percent in the previous month, mainly driven by rising food and transportation prices, coinciding with peaking demand during Ramadan.

Data from the Indonesia Stock Exchange showed that foreign investors&#8217; cumulative net sales reached Rp 1.7 trillion ($165 million) on Wednesday, a stark contrast to more than Rp 8 trillion in net buting when the benchmark stock index rose to record in May.

Foreign holdings in government bonds were Rp 288 trillion on Monday, according the latest available data from Finance Ministry, up 1.7 percent since June, but still short of its Rp 303 trillion peak in May.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/bi-spends-billions-to-lift-rupiah/


----------



## Nike

*&#8216;Champions and Warriors&#8217; Prepare For Jakarta Fight*


By Jakarta Globe on 2:00 pm August 14, 2013.
Category Boxing, Sports
Tags: martial arts, mixed martial arts, muay thai Camp





_Jake Butler will be in action at ONE FC&#8217;s &#8216;Champions and Warriors&#8217; next month. (Photo courtesy of ONE FC)._

With a vision to fill a glaring gap in the market in his adopted home of Singapore, investor and entrepreneur Chatri Sityodtong created a world-class martial arts academy which caters to everyone, from total beginners to seasoned professionals in 2008.

As a result, Evolve MMA was born and four years later it has come to be universally regarded as the premier facility of its type in Asia.

It is home to ONE FC champion Shinya Aoki, RUFF champion Irshaad Sayed, UFC title contender Rafael Dos Anjos and numerous other world-class mixed martial artists.

But despite having a proven track record in building successful companies from his days on Wall Street, Chatri says his motivation was more personal than only financial.

&#8220;I have trained Muay Thai since I was a child in Thailand and when I was living in New York I was awarded a blue belt in Brazilian jiujitsu by Renzo Gracie. When I first moved to Singapore, where there was nowhere to train and no one to train with, martial arts has changed my life and I started Evolve MMA because I wanted other people to have access to those same opportunities. Also because I wanted somewhere I could train myself,&#8221; he said.

There will be no fewer than three fighters from Evolve MMA on the card at &#8220;ONE FC: Champions and Warriors,&#8221; which is taking place at the 15,000-seat Gelora Bung Karno Istora in Jakarta on Sept. 13.

Jake Butler, who is a former NCAA Division One wrestler, will be taking on James Kouame in a catchweight encounter while Brazilian jiujitsu world champion Almiro Barros faces Kian Pham at flyweight and No Gi grappling world champion Bruno Pucci takes on Bashir Ahmad in a featherweight match-up.

Chatri has high expectations for all three and is proud to see so many of his fighters signed to Asia&#8217;s biggest MMA promotion.

&#8220;Jake has already fought twice for ONE FC and has won both fights, he comes from a very strong wrestling background and has a skill set which Asian fans might not be so familiar with. Both Bruno and Almiro have Brazilian jiujitsu black belts so their submission games are world class and it&#8217;s an honor for Evolve MMA to have three fighters on the biggest MMA show to ever take place in Indonesia,&#8221; he said.

Chatri handpicked the fighters and trainers at Evolve MMA from all over the world with the only criteria that they must be outstanding in at least one discipline and also that they should fit into the tight-knit team he has put together.

&#8220;I am a firm believer that fighting is a team sport, you are only as good as your trainers and training partners and at Evolve MMA we have Muay Thai world champions and boxing world champions from Thailand, Brazilian jiujitsu world champions from Brazil and a wrestling Olympian from the United States as well as numerous other experienced fighters from around the world.&#8221;

&#8220;If you want to be the best you have to surround yourself with the best and I believe I created an environment where even the world&#8217;s best fighters can get better.&#8221;

While Evolve MMA is famous for its fight team according to Chatri the majority of members are not full-time professional athletes but people from all walks of life.

&#8220;Most of our members are more interested in self development than actually becoming fighters, although they still get to train under world champions,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;With the MMA scene taking off in Jakarta, a world champion may emerge from Indonesia soon enough.

&#8220;Getting the infrastructure in place takes time. Once that happens, elite fighters will inevitably emerge.&#8221;

The Jakarta Globe is a media partner for ONE FC&#8217;s Sept. 13 event.

âChampions and Warriorsâ Prepare For Jakarta Fight - The Jakarta Globe

*IFC Invests $50 Million in Indonesian Telecom Towers*


By Jakarta Globe on 8:40 pm August 13, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: International Finance Corporation, mobile phone operator, Protelindo, telecommunications


The International Finance Corporation (IFC,) a member of the World Bank Group, on Tuesday said it would seek to improve mobile coverage in Indonesia by investing $50 million in PT Profesional Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Protelindo), the country&#8217;s largest independent owner and operator of telecom towers.

&#8220;Improving infrastructure is critical in driving Indonesia&#8217;s economic growth,&#8221; said Wiebke Schloemer, IFC&#8217;s infrastructure and natural resources manager for East Asia and the Pacific.

Schloemer was quoted in an IFC statement as saying that its investment in Protelindo was part of its commitment to accelerate infrastructure development in Indonesia, specifically telecommunications.

&#8220;Indonesia&#8217;s geographical challenges mean that telecommunications play a key role in the country&#8217;s infrastructure development,&#8221; said Adam Gifari, chief executive officer of Protelindo.

Established in 2003, Protelindo owns and operates around 9,000 telecommunications towers throughout Indonesia, leasing space at its multi-tenant towers to all major Indonesian wireless operators.

IFC&#8217;s investment will help Protelindo build more towers and provide additional coverage and capacity for mobile operators in Java, Sumatra and Kalimantan, as well as other parts of the country, the IFC statement said.

The International Telecommunication Union, a specialized agency of the United Nations, indicated that Indonesia had about 282 million mobile phone subscribers at the end of 2012, a 13 percent increase from 250 million subscribers in 2011.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/ifc-invests-50-million-in-indonesian-telecom-towers/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Govt to award PSC to East Natuna contractors*

Amahl S. Azwar, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, August 13 2013, 3:50 PM

The government will award a production-sharing contract (PSC) for the East Natuna gas field in Riau Islands this year after reviewing a consortium&#8217;s proposal for the gas project, which is the largest in the region.

Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Jero Wacik said in Jakarta on Tuesday that the request by the consortium for a five-year tax holiday was currently the final item to be discussed before issuing the PSC.

''It is very likely that the five-year tax holiday will be awarded to the contractor from 2024 to 2029,'' he said.

The East Natuna gas field is expected to begin production in 2024, with the estimation that it would take 10 years for the consortium members to explore the field.

The peak production for East Natuna is estimated to reach 4,000 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd) of gas for at least 20 years before supplies begin to decline.

The government&#8217;s approval of the principal of agreement (PoA) signed by the consortium members &#8212; state-owned oil and gas firm PT Pertamina, US-based ExxonMobil, France&#8217;s Total SA and Thailand&#8217;s PTT Exploration and Production (PTT EP) &#8212; has been postponed several times.

The PoA was initially signed by the consortium&#8217;s members in August 2011, when Malaysia&#8217;s Petronas was still part of the consortium. Petronas was replaced by PTT EP last year.

The PoA, which relates to the development of the East Natuna field, formerly known as the Natuna D-Alpha block, is an essential step before the PSC for the block can be signed.

Initially, the Natuna PSC was due to be signed in October 2011, before it was postponed until mid-2012. It was then postponed again until November 2012 and, finally, to this year. The PoA must be approved by the finance minister.

The East Natuna block has total proven reserves of 46 trillion cubic feet (tcf), making it the largest gas reserve in Asia.

Govt to award PSC to East Natuna contractors | The Jakarta Post

*Rp 15t wired back home at Ramadhan, says minister *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, August 14 2013, 8:42 PM

Manpower and Transmigration Minister Muhaimin Iskandar says Rp 15 trillion (US$1.45 billion) was remitted to Indonesia from Indonesian migrant workers overseas during Ramadhan until the Idul Fitri holiday, up from last year&#8217;s Rp 12 trillion.

Muhaimin said migrant workers had wired the money through banks and non-bank institutions.

&#8220;Some also sent money through friends returning home for the holiday,&#8221; Muhaimin added as quoted by Kontan.co.id on Wednesday.

According to the National Labor Placement and Protection Agency (BNP2TKI), Indonesia has 6.5 million migrant workers in 142 countries. The majority of them work in Malaysia, Saudi Arabia and Hong Kong.

The World Bank&#8217;s latest report on migration and remittance says Indonesia ranked third in Southeast Asia after the Philippines and Vietnam in terms of remittance inflows from migrant workers. It received $7.2 billion from the workers last year, 4.1 percent higher than 2011&#8217;s figure. (hrl/dic)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/14/rp-15t-wired-back-home-ramadhan-says-minister.html


----------



## Nike

*RI drivers take podium in US and Europe*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Sports | Mon, July 29 2013, 11:59 AM





_Wave the flag: Rifat Sungkar (left) and navigator Steve Lancaster took the third position at the New England Forest Rally on Saturday with 1:44:57. Courtesy Fastron world rally team_

Indonesian drivers Rifat Sungkar and Sean Gelael have taken third position in the New England Forest Rally (NEFR), part of the fifth series of Rally America on Saturday in Newry, Maine and the British F3 International at Spa-Francorchamps Circuit, Belgium, respectively. 

Rifat came in at third place after clocking 1 hour, 44 minutes, 57 seconds. The top position was taken by America&#8217;s Ken Block with 1:34:34 followed by Rally America&#8217;s defending champion David Higgins with 1:34:40.

&#8220;There is great pride not only for me but for all Indonesians because today we have proved that Indonesia can make its mark on Rally America,&#8221; Rifat said in a statement sent to The Jakarta Post on Sunday.

The NEFR competition features seven series but Rifat, who drives with Pertamina Fastron World Rally Team, only took part in five of them. He opted to skip the first two of the series. He finished in second place in the third series.

The two-day race comprises 13 special stages (SS), covering a total distance of some 200 kilometers, four SS in the opening day and nine in the second day.

&#8220;In the SS1 Concord Pond, we played it safe while our competitors who had become really familiar with the track kept speeding,&#8221; said Rifat, who only managed to take 11th position with 4:46.

According to Rifat, the race was tough for him and navigator Steve Lancaster due to the heavy rain a day earlier that caused muddy and uneven conditions at the race track and left fallen trees.

Manager of the Fastron World Rally Team, M. Indra Prasetyo, said Rifat and Steve had been studying videos of the track survey so that they could make accurate pace notes.

Even though Rifat said he found difficulties in several of the SS in the first day of the race, he managed to catch up in the last two &#8212; SS12 Hampshire Hills South and SS13 North Road &#8212; despite the tough competition from David Sterckx.

&#8220;Thank God, our team managed to take the podium in third place. I hope we can do even better in the next races,&#8221; Rifat said.

In Belgium, 16-year-old Sean picked a path through treacherous wet conditions in the first race of the weekend to add to his two podium finishes from the opening round at Silverstone. 

Combined with his other two results from Spa, this result moves him up to fourth place in the overall British F3 championship.

&#8220;I&#8217;m glad that I can earn extra points from recording the fastest lap. This was such an extraordinary week for me. This circuit is very difficult,&#8221; he said as quoted by Antara news agency.

Sean is gearing up for the next race at Brands Hatch on Aug. 10-11.

RI drivers take podium in US and Europe | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Garuda Plans Jakarta-Osaka Route in Q4*


By SP/Lona Olavia on 3:09 pm August 15, 2013.
Category Business
Tags: Denpasar, Garuda Indonesia, Japan, Osaka


National carrier Garuda Indonesia plans to open a direct flight between Jakarta and Osaka in the fourth quarter of this year, an airline executive said on Thursday.

&#8220;Our flights to and from Japan are very positive,&#8221; said Djunadi Putra Satrio, the airline&#8217;s vice president of marketing. &#8220;Periodically, we are looking for more cities. Japan also has a strong market.&#8221;

Garuda currently operates daily flights from Denpasar to Osaka, while the airline also offers two other routes to Japan &#8212; Jakarta-Narita (Tokyo), and Denpasar-Haneda (Tokyo).

The company&#8217;s president director, Emirsyah Satar, said the new route was a reflection of demand. He said that some 500,000 Japanese people visit Indonesia each year, a figure he described as healthy, although still below the 650,000 visitors who arrived in the country before the 2002 Bali bombings.

&#8220;We are seeing that the number of Garuda passengers from Japan heading to Indonesia is high,&#8221; Emirsyah said. &#8220;The aircraft are always full &#8212; both in economy class and business.&#8221;

Emirsyah said that the number of Indonesian visiting Japan each year was only about a fifth of the number of Japanese traveling to Indonesia.

Garuda Plans Jakarta-Osaka Route in Q4 - The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia Holds Rate to Support Growth at Slowest in Three Years*


By Novrida Manurung on 4:05 pm August 15, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Bank Indonesia central bank key benchmark interest rates

Indonesia&#8217;s central bank kept its benchmark interest rate unchanged this month after two consecutive increases, as policy makers seek to support an economy growing at the slowest pace in three years.

Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo and his board held the reference rate at 6.5 percent, the central bank said in a statement in Jakarta on Thursday.

The outcome was predicted by 16 of 25 economists surveyed by Bloomberg News, with seven expecting a 25 basis-point increase and two forecasting a 50 basis-point rise.

Economic growth in the second quarter fell below 6 percent for the first time since 2010, data earlier this month showed.

Bank Indonesia raised borrowing costs by a total 75 basis points in June and July to cool inflation expectations and shore up investor confidence as the rupiah weakened.

&#8220;A momentary pause is fine, but with the bond and currency markets still fragile, BI must be extra careful from here on, with regards to how it calibrates and signals its future policy intentions,&#8221; Lim Su Sian, an economist at HSBC Holdings in Singapore, said in a research note before the decision.

The rupiah fell 0.6 percent to 10,351 per dollar as of 3:07 p.m. in Jakarta, prices compiled by Bloomberg from local banks show. It has fallen about 7 percent so far this year and on Thursday touched its lowest level since June 2009.

The yield on 5.625 percent government bonds due May 2023 has climbed 2.05 percentage points in the past 12 months to 7.96 percent, prices from the Inter Dealer Market Association show.

It reached 8.3 percent on July 16, the highest level since March 2011.

Declining Reserves

Bank Indonesia was the first in the region to raise rates this year. The monetary authority has also intervened to support the currency as the nation&#8217;s foreign-exchange reserves fell for a third month in July to $92.7 billion, the lowest in nearly three years, data showed on Wednesday.

Monetary policy will focus on stabilizing the currency and inflation, and keeping the current-account deficit at manageable levels, Deputy Governor Perry Warjiyo said on Aug. 2. When the central bank is confident its targets are achievable, it will move toward supporting growth, Warjiyo said.

&#8220;The economy has slowed over the last 12 months and by aggressively tightening rates, the bank runs the risk of quelling domestic activity &#8211; the main driver of growth,&#8221; Fred Gibson, a Sydney-based economist at Moody&#8217;s Analytics, said before the decision. &#8220;Tightening rates further would be a larger policy misstep.&#8221;

Consumer prices rose 8.61 percent in July from a year earlier after a 5.9 percent gain in June, data showed earlier this month.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in June raised domestic fuel prices for the first time since 2008 to cut subsidy costs, and said on Aug. 2 the government needs to take proper measures so that growth will not be far off the government&#8217;s target, without giving details.

Gross domestic product grew 5.81 percent in the three months ended on June 30 from a year earlier, compared with a revised 6.03 percent pace for the first quarter.

The central bank sees expansion this year at the lower end of its forecast range of 5.8 percent to 6.2 percent, from a previous estimate of as much as 6.6 percent, Warjiyo said on Aug. 2.

*Bloomberg*

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesia-holds-rate-to-support-growth-at-slowest-in-three-years/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Says 2014 Budget to Focus on Raising Domestic Demand*


By Rieka Rahadiana & Jonathan Thatcher on 9:51 am August 15, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Finance Minister M. Chatib Basri, Indonesia economic growth, Indonesia economy





_Newly appointed Finance Minister Chatib Basri thumbs up prior to an inauguration ceremony at the presidential palace in Jakarta on May 21, 2013. (AFP Photo/Adek Berry)_

Indonesia&#8217;s budget for next year will put heavy emphasis on promoting domestic demand as the driver of growth as the country&#8217;s exports will remain weak, Finance Minister Chatib Basri said on Wednesday.

In an interview with Reuters, Basri conceded that this year&#8217;s 6.3 percent economic growth target would be hard to reach and said the figure was likely to end up &#8220;around&#8221; 6 percent, which is more in line with the view of private economists.

Last month, Indonesia&#8217;s central bank cut its 2013 growth forecast to 5.8-6.2 percent from 6.2-6.6 percent.

&#8220;The current global economic situation is not very promising&#8230; So the role of fiscal policy is quite clear. We have to provide stimulus for the economy,&#8221; said the Australian-educated economist who, at 47 years, is one of Indonesia&#8217;s youngest finance ministers.

Though economists said it is still too early to judge Basri&#8217;s performance since becoming minister in May, he has been widely praised in his role as head of the state investment board, overseeing a period of record foreign investment into Southeast Asia&#8217;s biggest economy.

But Basri, who retains his investment chief role, came to the job of finance minister just as the economic outlook for Indonesia began to cloud, with slowing, exports struggling, inflation surging and the rupiah slumping.

&#8220;It&#8217;s about time for Indonesia to change the composition of growth,&#8221; he said in his large office in the sprawling finance ministry compound, jazz playing in the background.

&#8220;Countries like Indonesia can&#8217;t continue to rely on natural resources or cheap labour. We have to move forward into the next stage of our development with &#8230; innovation and technology,&#8221; the minister said.

Infrastructure spending

In June, the government sharply cut fuel price subsidies&#8212;a move that it says will make available for the 2014 budget Rp 18.4 trillion ($1.79 billion) saved this year.

Basri said some Rp 13 trillion of that will be earmarked for Indonesia&#8217;s notoriously inadequate infrastructure. The rest will go towards developing human resources and improving public transport.

The government&#8217;s budget proposal for 2014 will be unveiled on Friday.

Basri said he hopes Indonesia can have a &#8220;good budget posture&#8221; in 2014 with a deficit of 1.49 percent of gross domestic product.

By doing so, &#8220;we will able to reduce the debt to GDP ratio to become less than 33 percent, the lowest in our history, he said.

Basri forecast that this year&#8217;s budget deficit will be less than 2.4 percent of GDP.

Exports currently aren&#8217;t driving economic growth as they once did. Last year, Indonesia had its first annual trade deficit, and exports have been weakening further this year, falling 4.5 percent in June from a year earlier.

The minister, who is not a member of any political party, said domestic demand should be boosted by parliamentary and presidential elections. Domestic demand accounts for about 55 percent of the economy and government spending about another 6 percent.

&#8220;The only problem with private consumption is the inflation trap because it went up quite significantly in July,&#8221; he said.

Annual inflation last month hit 8.61 percent, the highest rate in four and half years.

Inflation to ease

But pressures from volatile food prices and the impact of higher fuel costs should have tailed off by September and prices may even fall in October, he said.

Indonesia&#8217;s central bank is due to hold its monthly policy meeting on Thursday but is expected to keep the benchmark rate on hold after two successive increases.

However, several economists say it will have to raise rates again fairly soon because of inflation.

Inflation, among other factors, meant that the government had for the moment put on hold any plans for further fuel price subsidy cuts.

Commenting on a decline in capital investment growth, Basri said Indonesia needed to encourage investors to produce more in Indonesia, pointing to industries such as oil refining, communications equipment and basic metals.

&#8220;It doesn&#8217;t mean the solution for this is protectionism. We should invite investors to come to Indonesia to produce those products. We provide fiscal incentives.&#8221;

Additional reporting by Andjarsari Paramaditha

*Reuters*

Indonesia Says 2014 Budget to Focus on Raising Domestic Demand - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Facing Headwinds in Indonesia, Singapore&#8217;s Wilmar Eyes Africa Palm Expansion*


By Reuters on 4:28 pm August 7, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities, Featured
Tags: Indonesia palm oil, palm oil, Singapore

Singapore. Singapore-listed Wilmar International is looking to expand its palm oil plantations in Africa and could start sugar operations in Myanmar, as its plans to find suitable land in Indonesia hit turbulence.

The company is eying opportunities to grow in Africa and hopes to give more details in the next six months or so on starting business in Myanmar, as the Southeast Asian nation sweeps aside decades of isolation, chief executive Kuok Khoon Hong told reporters on the sidelines of a briefing on Wednesday. He did not give further details.

Millions of hectares of forest in top producers Indonesia and Malaysia have been cleared for palm oil plantations, and planters are increasingly turning to the west coast of Africa as the industry&#8217;s next frontier.

The collapse of a planned palm venture between Wilmar and Noble Group in the Indonesian region of Papua after they failed to win regulatory approval marked the latest setback for plantation firms trying to expand in that country. Kuok declined to give details on the venture with Noble.

Other firms such as Golden Agri-Resources are also finding it more difficult to get new licenses in the shadow of proposed changes to Indonesian law.

Indonesia has become a top investment destination in Southeast Asia, but regulatory uncertainty, especially in the banking and resources sectors, has been a source of concern for foreign investors.

At the start of 2013, Wilmar had around 255,648 hectares of planted area, with about 73 percent in Indonesia, 23 percent in East Malaysia and 4 percent in Africa.

Smog blanket

Indonesia&#8217;s plantation sector has been under heavier scrutiny in the wake of recent forest burning in Sumatra that caused one of Southeast Asia&#8217;s worst air-pollution crises, blanketing neighboring Singapore and Malaysia with record levels of smog.

&#8220;Given all the news in the press recently about haze in Indonesia and the burning of forest areas for plantation purposes, it&#8217;s easy to imagine that local authorities may be more reluctant now than they have been in the past to give permits for palm oil plantations,&#8221; said Bill Sullivan, a foreign legal counsel at Indonesian law firm Christian Teo Purwono & Partners.

Officials in the world&#8217;s top palm oil producer are looking to limit the size of new plantations to 100,000 hectares, but details are yet to be finalized.

If the law is implemented, big palm oil companies such as Sime Darby Bhd and Kuala Lumpur Kepong may have to intensify their search for land in other markets or settle for slower earnings growth.

&#8220;Companies would like to expand as fast as they can, but operational challenges are making it more difficult,&#8221; Richard Fung, Golden Agri&#8217;s director of investor relations, said at an earnings briefing last week.

Golden Agri is one of the world&#8217;s largest palm plantation companies with total planted area of 464,600 hectares in Indonesia.

Indonesia extended in May a moratorium on the issuance of new plantation and timber concessions in primary forests and peatland. Norway has agreed to provide the country with up to $1 billion in financing to help reduce deforestation.

&#8220;The movement for transparency is taking root within the Indonesian government, where reformers are working to streamline and strengthen processes for how the government allocates land,&#8221; said Nigel Sizer, director of Global Forest Initiative at the World Resources Institute.

&#8220;It&#8217;s also happening in the markets, where buyers are increasingly demanding sustainable and ethically-sourced products.&#8221;

* Reuters*


----------



## Nike

*In Solo, a royal ritual marks a revelation*

Ganug Nugroho Adi, Contributor, Surakarta, Central Java | Culture | Fri, August 02 2013, 11:34 AM





_Forward march: Soldiers of the Kasunanan Surakarta Palace lead the ting-ting hik parade as part of malem selikuran to mark the 21st night of Ramadhan._

Participants in the royal procession were chanting Javanese poetry as they emerged from the front hall of the Kasunanan Surakarta Palace, circling its outer walls before heading for the palace&#8217;s Grand Mosque on July 28.

The ritual marked malem selikuran, which literally means the 21st night of the Ramadhan fasting month in Javanese. 

Four lines of palace soldiers led the parade carrying royal banners. Behind them were dozens of male palace servants striking ancak cantoko (wooden boxes with offerings), accompanied by others carrying 21 ting (oil) lamps and petromak kerosene lamps.

The women palace servants then followed in kebaya, singing the ting-ting hik, verses calling for good deeds, and macapat, or poetry of praise to God. Palace officials and members of the royal family were the last group of the procession.

Along the way, the servants carrying the lamps also chanted the ting-ting hik, and the palace&#8217;s ulemas responded by reciting Koranic verses. The ting lamps signify illumination of the path of life.





_Offerings: Tumpeng rice cones are borne by palace servants as part of the procession._

For the last several years, the procession, called the kirab ting-ting hik, has proceeded to Jl. Slamet Riyadi, ending at Taman Sriwedari Hall, the former royal park and now a public amusement center. 

&#8220;Since three years ago, the Solo city government has not funded the event, so we have cut short the parade route to suit our budget,&#8221; Kanjeng Pangeran Winarno Kusumo, the deputy manager of the Sasana Sewaka, or the royal mansion, of the Surakarta Palace, said. 

&#8220;At the Grand Mosque, the offerings are distributed those present. We would need a lot more offerings for park visitors if the ritual finished at Sriwedari.&#8221;

The kirab no longer features a horse-drawn royal coach and members of the pubic no longer jostle for the offerings at its end, making the ritual&#8217;s atmosphere more solemn.

&#8220;No matter what, the ritual has to go on. It&#8217;s a royal tradition,&#8221; Winarno said. &#8220;This is the way the palace welcomes the upcoming lailatul Qadar [the revelation of the Koran] on malem selikuran.&#8221;

The ting-ting hik has been observed since the era of Sultan Agung of Mataram in the 17th century, often as a way to spread Islam.

&#8220;We&#8217;re convinced of the blessings that come down during what is known as the night of a thousand moons. But how to receive and who will enjoy the blessings remain a mystery,&#8221; Winarno said.





_Sacred: The ulemas of the palace, members of the royal family and palace servants pray amid the various offerings at the Grand Mosque of the Kasunanan Surakarta Palace._

Over 200 years ago, Pakubuwono IV, then the sultan of Surakarta, glorified malem selikuran in his poem &#8220;Serat Wulangreh&#8221;, saying that the only those who worship and obey God can truly understand. Those in defiance, according to the poem, will never find the &#8220;light of a thousand moons&#8221; and will remain deluded. 

The ting-ting hik custom was inspired by the &#8220;Serat Ambiya&#8221;, another Javanese religious work that said that Muhammad descended from Mount Nur after receiving the revelation of the Koran on malem selikuran. The Prophet was then welcomed by his close friends carrying torches to illuminate the road.

In the tradition of Surakarta Palace, those torches are symbolized by the ting lamps, while diverse offerings are presented as an expression of delight to hear the news of the revelation of the Koran. 

Malem selikuran was also observed by the Wali Songa, the nine proselytizers who spread Islam throughout Java during the reign of Sultan Agung, creating harmony between the Islamic culture promoted by the wali (guardians) and the existing Hindu-Javanese tradition at the time.

During previous iterations of the ritual, hundreds would line the streets of Solo to watch as others joined the procession, lengthening it further.

Taman Sriwedari Hall would also be teeming with residents waiting for the arrival of the kirab &#8212; so many that palace servants would have to jostle with the crowd to enter the hall.





_At rest: Participants sit after circling the palace complex as part of malem selikuran._

The ting-ting hik previously ended in a scrum as people attempted to grab some of the lavish palace offerings, thronging around the tumpeng rice cones as they were laid down, even before prayers were finished.

The more subdued ritual has disappointed some. The ting-ting hik has become less lively, as there&#8217;s no more tumpeng tussling. The cones are just distributed and their number is limited,&#8221; said one passerby on malem selikuran. &#8220;It&#8217;s not exciting,&#8221;

The city administration, hoever, is now apparently trying to compete with the palace. The day after the royal malem selikuran, officials staged their own procession of ting lamps. 

That event, involving subdistrict tourism groups and community musical clubs members, attracted about 300 people who paraded about 3 kilometers from Surakarta City Hall to Taman Sriwedari Hall. 

The second ritual was just a copy of the palace&#8217;s event, said Javanese cultural observer Sugiyatno Ronggojati. &#8220;The city government is derivative. The selikuran is a sacred ceremony that should be preserved, instead of holding a euphoric carnival.&#8221;

However, Widdi Srihanto, the head of the Surakarta Culture and Tourism Office, denied that the official event would sully the palace&#8217;s ritual. In his view, the city&#8217;s version was just a parade of oil lamps to mark the 21st night of Ramadhan. &#8220;It won&#8217;t rival the sacred malem selikuran ritual of the palace.&#8221;

&#8212; Photos By JP/Ganug Nugroho Adi

In Solo, a royal ritual marks a revelation | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Boreh: Esoteric herbs for a healthy community*

Trisha Sertori, Contributor, Klungkung | Body and Soul | Thu, August 15 2013, 12:12 PM





_The process: More than two dozen herbs are mixed to make a boreh herbal treatment at Boreh Pijat in Ubud._

Deep within the bowels of Galiran market in Klungkung one can find boreh seller Made Prawata. Getting to his stall demands bustling through traders of all sorts along the road to the market, passing through the mud when it rains and jumping out of the way of minivans loaded to roof with produce from across the island.

This is a real Balinese market with something unexpected and unknown at every turn.

Prawata&#8217;s stall is in the market proper. It is dimly lit, with kiosks spilling over with red and black rice from Java, fresh soy beans, dried corn kernels, the makings for offerings and red tomatoes. Through it all, there is the pungent aroma of dried fish as you hunt for Prawata&#8217;s stall &#8212; a fixture here for several generations.

He sells assorted varieties of boreh, such as Sindrong Rangkep, a mix of dozens of herbs and spices believed to ease rheumatism; as well as Yag, to cure colds and flus; and others said to be good for skin ailments.





_Under treatment: A boreh bath for health._

Prawata, however, says that he only sells remedies that have been specially prepared by holy men. &#8220;Priests buy the ingredients from me and then combine them into cures. It&#8217;s a special knowledge, but anyone who has that knowledge can make the boreh, not just priests.&#8221;

According to Prawata, the recipes for boreh were brought to Bali in the 13th century by Majapahit families as they fled Java. Their understanding of the benefits of herbs have been handed down through the ages, becoming what Prawata describes as a range of traditional herbal cures specific to Bali.

Made Sumendra of Boreh Pijat on Jl. Gotama in Ubud also believes in the restorative benefits of herbal cures and wants to encourage their use in the community. He is well known locally. With his late wife, Laurie Billington, he established the Pondok Pekak Library and Learning Centre two decades ago. 

The primary goal of Sumendra in establishing Boreh Pijat was the community. &#8220;I am worried about the future. With every one doing things for tourists, there is no place for locals to get healed. I had a problem with my back and neck, and for a year I could not sleep.&#8221;

He tried many things, but to no avail, Sumendra said. &#8220;Then I heard that in Batuan village there was a guy who understood Boreh, pak Ketut Jaya. With his skills, I got better and at the same time I saw a chance to bring these skills to our community.&#8221;

Keeping costs down is key for reaching local residents. While the price of a massage, boreh treatment and herbal sauna is US$13.50, the boreh itself only costs $3.

&#8220;We need to have this type of treatment available &#8212; everybody gets stressed and they are busy so we opened this place especially for locals,&#8221; Sumendra says.





_All in the family: Ketut Jaya was inspired to help people through boreh and massage after an act of kindness helped his mother._

Ketut Jaya, at 46, has been working with herbs since he was a small child. He learned to make herbal remedies known as jamu from his mother, whose life was saved, according to Ketut, by boreh and a simple act of kindness.

Ketut said that his mother, who had been ill for years before his birth, was eventually cured by herbal medicine from Griya Mambal. 

&#8220;The story was that she had been tied up one day, because she was crazy, and she broke free and ran to Purnama Beach. There people say my mom drowned in the sea,&#8221; Ketut says. &#8220;She was washed back to shore by the waves and her clothes were torn off by the surf. She was naked. Some rice farmers saw this and one ibu felt sorry for my mom and wrapped her in a sarong.&#8221;

Things have been better since, he says. &#8220;From that story I have a goal to help people, because someone helped my mom.&#8221;





_Hidden: A traditional boreh shop in Klungkung._





_Traditional: The oldest boreh shop in Klungkung._

Despite learning to make jamu from his family, Ketut had to look outside to learn how to make boreh. While the techniques and herbal mixes are usually passed down through generations, much of what Ketut has learned has been through personal discovery. &#8220;Perhaps it is all upside down and this knowledge is now starting from me.

His esoteric boreh-and-massage system uses tools such a cow horn with a jade stone inset in, a shark&#8217;s tooth (used for reflexology) and stems from the sacred dadap tree that are placed between the toes to harness and remove negative energy.

The main thrust of boreh is to increase blood circulation, says Ketut. In the past, rice farmers would return from their fields cold and muddy. They would apply Boreh to warm themselves and reinvigorate their circulation.






&#8220;Boreh is the energy of life. &#8216;Bo&#8217; in Balinese means &#8216;ready&#8217;. &#8216;Reh&#8217; comes from the Balinese word for blood, &#8216;rah. So Boreh brings your blood to life. Your blood is alive and your body is moving. I did not learn this from books, but from a patient,&#8221; says Ketut.

Ketut and Sumendra bring this health system to the public in a small compound that has at its entrance a garden where people can learn about the dozens of herbs that go into the boreh and the others that are infused into the steam of the sauna, another ancient key to health.

&#8220;Sauna is a tradition in Bali. In the old days people would cover their skin with boreh then be wrapped in a pandanus leaf mat under the sun. That created a sauna,&#8221; says Sumendra, who with Ketut Jaya is doing good for the sake of his community.

&#8212;Images J.B.Djwan

Boreh: Esoteric herbs for a healthy community | The Jakarta Post

*Pelindo to operate more cranes to achieve zero waiting time*

Oyos Saroso H.N., The Jakarta Post, Bandarlampung | Archipelago | Thu, August 15 2013, 10:15 AM

State-run port administrator PT Pelindo II at the Panjang Port in Lampung will operate two Luffing cranes in an attempt to minimize queuing time at the port. 

&#8221;Cargo volume has grown significantly at the Panjang Port. The cargo volume in 2010 stood at 4 million tons, while in the first six months of this year alone, the volume reached 4.5 million tons,&#8221; said Panjang branch PT Pelindo II general manager Doso Agung recently. 

So far, the Panjang Port owns four Gantry Jib cranes from China with a capacity of 40 tons and 16 lift cycles per hour per unit. 

Earlier, on Sept. 2, 2011, PT Pelindo II brought in a New Quay container Crane Twinlift from China with a capacity of 61 tons and 31 cycles/hour.

The loading and unloading of equipment is aimed at strengthening and complementing the available facilities at Panjang Port in terms of quantity and quality. They include equipment and facilities, such as two mobile cranes (65 tons), four Gantry Jib cranes (40 tons), four Hopper cranes, four Bucket cranes (20 tons), four Grab cranes (25 tons) two 5-ton forklifts and two 10-ton forklifts.

Doso said PT Pelindo II was currently renovating Dock B and D, spanning 300 meters.

&#8221;We expect the queue at Panjang Port would further ease. We hope to achieve zero waiting time in the near future at the port,&#8221; said Doso.

&#8221;To become an international port, PT Pelindo II should further modernize the Panjang Port. Besides modernizing facilities and equipment to improve services and productivity, PT Pelindo II would also revitalize the railway line from Pidada to Panjang Port, stretching at 3 kilometers.

The presence of modern equipment could minimize the ship queue time at the dock. In 2010, as many as 30 ships queued at the port daily. By 2012, only between three and six ships waited in line daily. Before the presence of the new equipment, the loading and unloading time was 30 tons per gang hour (TGH), compared to 130 TGH now.

PT Pelindo II is currently expanding the port area by reclaiming up to 40 hectares of the coastline.

With the revival of the railway line, cargo from areas across Sumatra could be transported by train directly to the port. Crude palm oil (CPO) from South Sumatra, Jambi and Bengkulu are no longer needed to be transported by tanker trucks, thus time and cost-efficient.

&#8220;We have begun the land acquisition. The railway line was actually built in the Dutch colonial era, but it has not been operated over the past dozens of years.&#8221; said Doso.

According to Doso, thanks to modernization of equipment and dredging of shipping pool around the port, or Mean Low Water Springs (MLWS) 14 meters deep, now large merchant ships from Europe can directly enter the Panjang Port so exporters no longer need to send export commodities from Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta.

&#8221;Now, CPO consignments from Sumatra to Rotterdam can directly go through Panjang Port, given its current performance which is the best port in Sumatra and the main supporter of the Tanjung Priok Port,&#8221; said Doso. 

The renovation and additional facilities at Panjang Port have also brought positive impacts on the number of ships arriving at the port. In 2011, 2,848 ships docked at the port, compared to 2,402 ships in 2010.

While the movement of containers in 2010 stood at 99,821 compared to 112,200 in 2011, while the cargo movement stood at 13 million tons in 2010 compared to 15 million tons in 2011.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/15/pelindo-operate-more-cranes-achieve-zero-waiting-time.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Komodo dragons, dolphins featured at Taman Safari *

Theresia Sufa, The Jakarta Post, Bogor | Jakarta | Thu, August 15 2013, 11:23 AM






_Photogenic reptile: Visitors take pictures of a Komodo dragon exhibited at the Taman Safari Indonesia zoo in Bogor, West Java, on Wednesday. JP/Theresia Sufa_


Taman Safari Indonesia in Cisarua, Bogor, recently opened a Komodo dragon exhibition and is now giving visitors the chance to swim with dolphins.

The exhibition, which covers a 2,000 square meter area, is the new home of six of the giant lizards, which are native to Flores, East Nusa Tenggara. Also displayed at the facility is the social and cultural conditions of their natural habitat.

&#8220;While protecting the Komodo dragon, through the display we are trying to educate visitors on how mining sites damaged the ecosystem of their habitat,&#8221; the park&#8217;s director Jansen Manansang told reporters last week. 

The facility has a modern design, equipped with a room heater, air humidifiers and a hatchery to reproduce the lizards&#8217; homes in the wild.

The park veterinarian, Retno Sudarwati, said the facility was a copy of the Komodo enclosure in a Prague zoo, the Czech Republic.

&#8220;We exchanged a Komodo with a giant turtle about ten years ago. We currently only have six while, to date, the Prague zoo has 95 Komodo dragons because they successfully breed the animal,&#8221; she said. &#8220;We work together with the zoo to preserve the lizards.&#8221;

Their activities in the wild have contracted due to human activities. The International Union for the Conservation of Nature has listed Komodo dragons as vulnerable due to this condition.

Taman Safari in Bogor now also provides a swimming arena where visitors can experience swimming with dolphins for enjoyment or for therapy.

Another new attraction is the Orangutan Corner, where visitors can interact with the apes.

Komodo dragons, dolphins featured at Taman Safari | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BI turns to other measures to stabilize economy*


Satria Sambijantoro, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Fri, August 16 2013, 10:32 AM 

Bank Indonesia (BI) has kept its key interest rate unchanged but has introduced new macroprudential measures to manage inflation and curb the high lending growth in the banking industry, which it fears could pose &#8220;huge risks&#8221; to the economy.

In its monthly board of governors&#8217; meeting on Thursday, BI decided to keep both its interest rate and overnight deposit facility rate (Fasbi) unchanged at 6.5 percent and 4.75 percent, respectively.

The decision brought to a close the series of interest rate hikes performed by newly appointed Governor Agus Martowardojo, who had jacked up BI&#8217;s rate and Fasbi by a cumulative 75 basis points each since taking office in May.

Despite holding the rates, the central bank expressed confidence that its new macroprudential measures could curb credit growth and steer inflation to BI&#8217;s target of between 3.5-4.5 percent next year. In July, inflation skyrocketed to 8.6 percent, the highest level in four years.

BI says it will increase banks&#8217; secondary reserve requirements (GWM) to 4 percent, from the current 2.5 percent, though keeping the primary GWM at 8 percent.

GWM regulates the minimum faction of funds banks must hold as reserves and increasing it will reduce money supply in circulation that can help contain inflationary pressures.

BI will also narrow the reserve requirements loan to deposit ratio (GWM-LDR) from 78-100 percent to 78-92 percent to encourage banks to channel prudent lending and improve their liquidity position. This means that, after the new rule applies, banks whose LDR level is higher than 92 percent will face penalties from BI.

As of June, Indonesia&#8217;s banking industry posted lending growth of 20.6 percent, the highest in southeast Asia. The LDR level &#8212; a measurement of banks&#8217; liquidity and ability to expand their lending business &#8212; stood at 87.2 percent, a figure that BI described as &#8220;relatively high&#8221;.

&#8220;We want to discourage several banks and some sectors from posting a too-high lending growth [...]which could pose huge risks,&#8221; BI&#8217;s director of media relations, Peter Jacobs, said on Thursday.

&#8220;What we want to highlight here is that BI wants to ensure stability in the financial system by not taking only interest rate-related monetary policies, but also implementing macroprudential measures,&#8221; he said.

Within the next three months, the central bank will also issue the new Bank Indonesia Deposit Certificate (SBDI), a new form of debt papers that will come in shorter tenors and &#8212; unlike its predecessor SBI papers &#8212; are prohibited for foreign investors as they will be sold for domestic banks only.

Facing surging inflation and a weakening rupiah, the central bank was forced to hold its rates to prevent further softening in Indonesia&#8217;s economic growth, which stood at only 5.8 percent in the second quarter &#8212; the lowest level in nearly three years.

On Thursday, the rupiah fell 0.6 percent to trade at 10,350 per dollar, according to Bloomberg.

BI turns to other measures to stabilize economy | The Jakarta Post

*Insight: Remarkable Indonesia? It needs to be more than a slogan*


_Sabam Siagian, Jakarta | Insight | Fri, August 16 2013, 10:15 AM _

The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has launched a worldwide campaign to attract foreign investment to Indonesia. Prominent international TV networks such as CNN and the BBC are carrying a paid commercial with alluring facts about Indonesia: a one trillion US dollar economy, national stability, friendly and smiling people, a large young work force and so on. The ad plays a catchy tune and flashes a sexy slogan: Remarkable Indonesia.

On the eve of the 68th anniversary of Indonesia&#8217;s independence let us be honest with ourselves and ask the introspective question: Given the opportunities available during the past 10 years of buoyant export figures &#8212; primarily caused by strong demand from the Chinese market; a stable domestic situation with no serious centrifugal political forces; and an overall conducive regional environment &#8212; is it not justifiable to expect a more robust economy?

Based on a respectable annual growth of, say, 8 to 8.5 percent &#8211; which according to prominent Indonesia corporate executives I have talked to is not an impossibility &#8212; with bold planning and vigorous project management, Indonesia could by now have a comprehensive infrastructure system that would benefit the rural population.

Instead, what we witness every day right here in the capital city are disturbing cases of incompetence and a half-hearted attitude toward tackling big projects.

I am specifically referring to the unfinished cross-city elevated non-toll road along Jl. Casablanca. You will have a clear overview if you look down from the upper floors of Siloam Hospital near the Semanggi crossing. The road has almost been completed, except at three points where there are still one-meter-wide gaps. It looks as if the construction company is holding the Ministry of Public Works and the Jakarta administration hostage. Apparently, their message is: &#8220;Give us the rest of the agreed money, or the road will remain unfinished.&#8221;

I talked with Governor Jokowi about a month ago and asked him about this unfinished project. He said that construction would resume soon after the State Audit Agency (BPK) had completed its investigation. Apparently, there had been accusations of irregularities in the tender process.

Whether the cross-city elevated non-toll road will simply be a white elephant project remains to be seen.

Remarkable Indonesia indeed!

The elevated non-toll road is just one example of ambitious infrastructure projects that are sluggishly implemented. The Semarang&#8211;Solo toll road that will have a strategic economic function for the densely populated province of Central Java is way behind schedule. The repeated excuse is difficulty in the land acquisition process.

But the media is not inquisitive enough to ferret out what is actually behind the problem. Is it perhaps due to the nephew of the regional head or the son of a public works official who are acting as middlemen and forcing the farmers to sell their pieces of land at a much lower price than that officially set by the government?

Then, there is the list of corruption cases &#8211; particularly those involving a senior police officer, a former Cabinet member and, quite recently, the head of the upstream oil and gas regulatory special task force &#8211; that are affecting the country. It is indeed a remarkable Indonesia, since people keep on smiling rather than organizing noisy anti-corruption rallies.

We better not continue this litany of woes or else we will become totally depressed. Apparently, with the growth of democracy in this country, corruption is also democratized and flourishing.

It would be helpful to place Indonesia&#8217;s string of woes in a wider historical framework. On the morning of Aug. 17, 1945, prominent nationalist leader Sukarno gave a short speech, saying, &#8220;Brothers and sisters, I have asked you to be present here to witness an event of supreme importance in our history.&#8221; Sukarno talked slowly in his baritone voice, stressing each word he uttered. &#8220;For decades the Indonesian people have struggled to achieve the independence of our country [&#8230;] Our waves of nationalism have experienced the rise and fall of the tides. However, our spirit remains determined to achieve our goals.&#8221;

Before reading his famous proclamation, he closed his speech, saying, &#8220;Now comes the moment when we alone are responsible for the destiny of our people and our country. Only nations that have the audacity to determine their own destiny can become strong nations.&#8221;

That wider historical framework outlined by Sukarno strengthens and inspires us to continue our Sisyphean effort to create a just, prosperous and strong Indonesia as espoused by the founding fathers of our republic. We must have the conviction that someday the Indonesian people will manage to place that boulder on top of the hill.

Seven years ago on the eve of Indonesia&#8217;s 60th Independence Day, this newspaper ran a commemorative editorial. We would like to quote the closing lines, since, surprisingly, they are still relevant today.

&#8220;Today, as we mark our 60th [or our 68th] Independence Day, it is worth asking ourselves: What have we really achieved as a nation?&#8221;

The honest answer is a mixture of gratitude, disillusionment and hope &#8211; gratified because we have come this far in laying down the foundations of democracy, but also disillusioned and at times even despondent because we have squandered historical opportunities to push Indonesia forward.

But we are also hopeful that there are many Indonesians who are truly and sincerely committed to the goals of a just and prosperous nation and who are working hard to achieve them. It is to them that we turn as we mark Independence Day.

The writer is senior editor at The Jakarta Post and its founding chief editor (1983-1991). He has served as ambassador to Australia.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/16/insight-remarkable-indonesia-it-needs-be-more-a-slogan.html

*Bali eyes Middle East tourist market*


by Wasti Atmodjo on 2013-08-15 

Bali&#8217;s tourist industry is now working to expand its reach to the Middle East.

Bambang Sudiono, owner of a travel agency in Bali, said that people in the Middle East now had great interest in overseas trips given their economic condition.

&#8220;Visitors from this region are still limited in number if compared with those coming from conventional markets, such as Europe, Asia and Australia. Yet, the trend keeps increasing,&#8221; Sudiono said.

Visitors from the Middle East are mostly executives, businessmen and traders, with some holidaymakers and honeymooners.

Sudiono said his travel agency had been penetrating the Middle Eastern market for the last five years. The company reaches out to potential clients from Qatar, Kuwait, Lebanon and the United Arab Emirates.

The most popular time for Middle Eastern visitors to travel was between February and March, with average stays of around seven days and six nights per trip, generally at star-rated and luxury hotels in Bali.

The majority of Middle Eastern visitors are also big spenders during their overseas vacation.

&#8220;Honeymooners are the most lucrative market at present. We have to seriously develop this market segment,&#8221; he said.

One of the obstacles is limited direct flights from Middle Eastern airports to Bali.

&#8220;A number of Middle Eastern airlines have already opened direct flights to Jakarta, some have onward flights via Kuala Lumpur or Singapore to Denpasar,&#8221; he said.

Another problem is food. Visitors from this region are mostly Muslims and do not consume pork.

&#8220;We have been very careful in selecting eating establishments for these particular guests. We can only recommend restaurants that have obtained the Halal certification from the Indonesian Ulema Council [MUI] stating that all the foods are free from pork meat and fat,&#8221; he said.

Bagus Sudibya, a prominent tourism practitioner, also suggested that travel agencies and the industry diversify to reach out to new regions, such as the Middle East, Latin America and Africa.

&#8220;Middle Eastern countries are unexplored and a potential market. It would be very good for Bali&#8217;s tourism to seriously develop these markets,&#8221; Sudibya stated.

Bali Tourism Agency data shows the island welcomed 8,079 visitors in 2012 from the Middle East, or 0.29 percent of the total 2.89 million foreign arrivals that year.

Meanwhile, in the January-June period this year, there had already been 8,775 visitors from the Middle East, or 0.59 of the total 1.49 million foreign tourist arrivals.

&#8220;There was a very significant increase in Middle Eastern tourists in the first six months of 2013. The number has surpassed the total number of Middle Eastern tourists to Bali in 2012,&#8221; stated Ida Bagus Kade Subhiksu, head of Bali Tourism Agency.

&#8220;It would be a positive move if Bali continued to promote its tourism assets in the Middle East,&#8221; Subhiksu said.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/bali-daily/2013-08-15/bali-eyes-middle-east-tourist-market.html


----------



## Nike

*Film review: &#8216;After 15
Years&#8217;? Or a year before
2014?*


_Windu W. Jusuf, Contributor/The Jakarta Post | Feature | Fri, August 16 2013, 12:36 PM _





_Showdown: Archival footage used in Setelah 15 Tahun shows police lining the streets during a demonstration. Courtesy of Tino Saroengallo_

If I were to name a recent Indonesian film that has been so ambitious in bringing up all of the nation&#8217;s political problems, it would be Setelah 15 Tahun (After 15 Years).

The documentary touches upon a wide array of subjects, ranging from rampant poverty in the post-Soeharto era, corruption, the proliferation of religious mass organizations, sectarian conflict, unresolved human rights abuse cases all the way to the return of New Order generals to national politics. The 93-minute film is a chronicle of Indonesia&#8217;s failure to keep pace with the political agenda of Reform.

Narrated by actor and comedian Tora Sudiro (recently seen in Monty Tiwa&#8217;s Get M4rried), Setelah 15 Tahun begins with the 1997 Asian economic crisis, using footage from television, among other sources, to depict key events in Soeharto&#8217;s downfall and the rise of Reform, such as the riots in several cities, the shooting of the Trisakti students, the May riots and eventually the general&#8217;s resignation. 





_Tora Sudiro: The famous actor is also the narrator of Setelah 15 Tahun. Courtesy of Tino Saroengallo _

The director, Tino Saroengallo, made another documentary on Reform in 2004 titled The Student Movement in Indonesia, using similar techniques to capture the spirit of the time. However, given that the main content of Setelah 15 Tahun focuses on contemporary politics, this documentary is different &#8212; partly a pilgrimage, partly a bold statement that the struggle should continue. Mostly, however, it is a pessimistic look at Indonesia&#8217;s political future in the near term.

Tino interviews a host of individuals, including activists, students, artists, an economist, a libriarian and the parents of several missing people. Some are known for their activism in 1998 and figured in Student Movement. Others, judging from their talk, are younger university students who have no direct experience with the events of 1998.

Although many of the interviewees are publicly known, none are identified by name, as if to imply that the regime&#8217;s collapse was due to the collective work of people from all walks of life. In doing so, the documentary suggests that the problems that started the Reform movement still persist 15 years later, and continue to involve every member of society &#8212; whether or not they were engaged in bringing Soeharto down in 1998.

As most of the interviewes tell us, the heyday of 1998 has turned into a political loss for pro-democracy activists &#8212; and a victory for New Order cronies. Worse still, some of the 1998 activists have been depicted as joining their former archenemies, namely, the Golkar Party and its splinter groups such as Nasdem, Gerindra and Hanura&#8212;two of which are new parties led by generals dogged by a host of alleged human rights violations.

As one former activist said in the film: &#8220;During the Soeharto era, the pro-democracy movement was defeated by the M-16 [US-made rifle], but it now has been defeated by 16M [Rp 16 million]&#8221;. Seen through Tino&#8217;s lens, Reform is a revolution betrayed.

Among the issues highlighted by Tino is the successful comeback of New Order generals. Referencing the recent Cebongan prison massacre (where four detainees were allegedly murdered by Army Special Forces commandos in their cell), the documentary looks at the generals who were never tried for alleged human hights violations. Within only 15 years, these generals have returned to the stage. Reinventing themselves as populist or nationalist leaders to court those disappointed with the failure of successive post-Soeharto administrations to deliver prosperity, the generals have launched campaigns that have won the hearts and minds of the masses. 





_Director: Tino Saroengallo offers his critique of the progress made by the reform movement in the documentary Setelah 15 Tahun, currently screening at selected cinemas. Courtesy of Tino Saroengallo_

A prominent economist interviewed for the film says that if the three political parties form a coalition for next year&#8217;s election, it will be the &#8220;official comeback&#8221; of the New Order. Like it or not, as several interviewees suggest, the generals have shrewdly exploited the democratic process that they once stood in sharp opposition to &#8212; and for which they have never fought.

However, as a political documentary, Setelah 15 Tahun is not really a thorough observation of contemporary Indonesian politics. Whereas the title might suggest a retrospective look at Reform, the film quickly becomes preoccupied with the serial commentary of older activists, who, in pessimistic tones, remind us of the truths that we are all too familiar with.

The interviews are themselves problematic. The film does not bother to cover both sides. For example, no interviews are made with Reform comrades who are now in the Golkar party. Did they jump ship for their own well-being? Or was that all part of their political strategy in the first place? We have no idea, as we are left with no further explanation on why and how such things happened.

While arguing that Reform has been hijacked by elites with ties to the New Order, Setelah 15 Tahun does not provide any counterarguments. Yes, the film warns of the emergence of generals through electoral politics. This is the conventional wisdom. However, the film would have done better to explain why and how this has happened.

Focusing too much on hard facts about today&#8217;s predicament, the film is more concerned with next year &#8212; an election year &#8212; than with &#8220;fifteen years after 1998&#8221;.

The film provokes. It agitates. But, unfortunately, it&#8217;s lack of nuance fails to offers us new insights.

___________________

The author is the editor of Cinema Poetica


Setelah 15 Tahun is screening at selected Cinema 21 theaters in Bekasi, Jakarta, Jogjakarta, Makassar and Tangerang. Visit facebook.com/Setelah15Tahun for more details

Film review:

*RI diaspora to discuss
how it can give back*


Yohanna Ririhena, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Fri, August 16 2013, 12:09 PM 


More than 3,000 Indonesian living overseas are expected to discuss concrete initiatives and tangible efforts to helps create a better Indonesia, in the second Congress of the Indonesian Diaspora (CID).

The congress will be held at the Jakarta Convention Center from Friday to Tuesday, taking the theme of &#8220;Indonesian Diaspora Return to Their Homeland&#8221;

Head of the diaspora desk at the Indonesian Foreign Ministry Wahid Surpiyadi confirmed on Friday that more than 3,000 Indonesians living overseas in 57 countries had registered to attend the congress.

&#8220;The second congress is expected to achieve concrete initiatives aimed at increasing the diaspora&#8217;s contribution to nation building,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post.

The timing of the second congress coincided with the Independence Day celebration, allowing the Indonesian diaspora to experience the Aug. 17 festivities.

&#8220;At least 90 diaspora representatives from 26 countries will attend the Independence Day ceremony at the State Palace on Aug. 17,&#8221; Wahid added.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is scheduled to give opening remarks on Monday, while noted figures such as former president B.J. Habibie, World Bank managing director Sri Mulyani Indrawati, CEO of Bank National Indonesia (BNI) Gatot M. Suwondo, CEO of Marvell Technology Group Sehat Sutardja, and CEO of Crown International Holdings Group Iwan Sunito, will give presentations.

There are 11 task forces established, from education, energy, cities worthy to live in, cuisine, business and investment, air space, public health services, green economy, migrant workers, immigration and citizenship, and science and innovation.

Each task force will cooperate with a related ministry, NGO and regional administration to discuss concepts and programs, and is expected to come up with policy recommendations.

Indonesian Ambassador to the US Dino Patti Djalal, who played a key role in organizing the first congress, defined the Indonesian diaspora as Indonesian citizens who live and work abroad, as well as those who were born Indonesian but had taken other nationalities. Indonesian law does not permit dual nationality.

It is estimated that there are around 8 million Indonesian diaspora living abroad, in over 120 countries.

Mohamad Al Arief, the president of the Indonesian Diaspora Network (IDN) in the US, said there were around 4.6 million Indonesians living overseas who were struggling to find a way to contribute to the nation&#8217;s development, as they received no demands.

According to the World Bank, around 6.5 million Indonesian migrant workers remitted US$7.2 billion, or 1 percent of country&#8217;s gross domestic product (GDP) 2012. Indonesia is the third largest recipient of remittances in
Southeast Asia after the Philippines ($24.45 billion) and Vietnam ($10 billion).

Malaysia has the largest Indonesian diaspora, with around 2.5 million legal and illegal workers. Saudi Arabia has more than 1 million Indonesians, both legal and illegal, while the US has around 150,000.

The CID is aimed at inspiring Indonesian diaspora communities to connect and unite into one big community and to create a tangible force in order to achieve a better Indonesia.

The first CID was held in Los Angeles, California on July 6-8 last year, and agreed on founding the network of the Indonesian Diaspora.

CID will be a landmark event that can create a paradigm shift in what it means to be part of the Indonesian diaspora in the 21st century.

In the past, the focus has primarily been on the role of Indonesian migrant workers, who remain an essential part of the Indonesian diaspora, but who do not reflect the full, diverse spectrum of the Indonesian diaspora across the globe.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/16/ri-diaspora-discuss-how-it-can-give-back.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*4,500 to join Independence
Day Run in Jakarta*


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Thu, August 15 2013, 9:47 PM

As many as 4,500 people will join the Independence Day Run to observe the 68 Independence Day of Indonesia on Aug. 25 in Jakarta, an official says.

The running competitions will be divided into two categories, the 17 and Eight kilometers. The event was organized by the State Palace in collaboration with the Indonesian Military, the National Police, related ministerial offices and companies.

The 17 and eight represents the day and the month of Indonesia independence, which falls on August 17.

&#8220;Previously, Independence Day events were always being held at the Palace complex. But this year we open it for the public [at the National Monument &#8216;Monas&#8217; square compound in Central Jakarta]. Anyone can join it,&#8221; the head of the committee Brig. Gen. Toto Rianto of the Jakarta Military Command said in a press statement as quoted by Tribunnews.com on Thursday.

4,500 to join Independence Day Run in Jakarta | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Independence demands political
and economic unity*


Donny Syofyan, Padang, West Sumatra | Opinion | Fri, August 16 2013, 11:18 AM 

Indonesians will celebrate their 68th Independence Day on Aug. 17. This year&#8217;s Independence Day commemoration is occurring close to the spirit of Idul Fitri festivities, which took place a week before.

We ought to be thankful for a mixture of two noteworthy matters: celebrating the gratitude of Idul Fitri and expressing a mature commemoration of the country&#8217;s freedom.

One of the chief stumbling blocks Indonesians are dealing with now is the discrepancy between political advancement and economic development. An Indonesian citizen knows that the unitary state of the Republic of Indonesia is politically acknowledged across the archipelago from Sabang to Merauke. This is a principal declaration that Indonesia&#8217;s political unity is uncompromised in people&#8217;s minds.

Yet the political accord becomes susceptible while the lion&#8217;s share of economic growth and prosperity is unequally distributed throughout the nation. Imbalances in infrastructure development, limited access to education and small- and medium-sized enterprises&#8217; weak market penetration strategies across different regions in the country, to mention just a few, increasingly substantiate Indonesia&#8217;s obvious economic incongruity.

This challenging economic approach will slowly but surely put political stability at stake due to regional dissatisfaction.

In an attempt to contextualize the very essence of liberty, political and economic unity is then essential for subsequent rationales. First, it is the key to impartial development leading to central government legitimacy and widespread prosperity. It is public knowledge that national development has been and is still concentrating on Java. This island is densely populated on the strength of economic attraction, as the saying goes: &#8220;Where there is sugar, there are ants.&#8221;

While political integration is imposed nationwide by the government, economic development remains focused on certain areas. Prosperity is out of the reach by reason of economic injustice.

Additionally, such economic inequality is detrimental to demographic effects prompting constant rural to urban migration, movement of people from other parts of the country to Java, and a periphery to center exodus. Indonesia needs affirmative action on economic engineering that shifts economic improvement to peripheral areas and outside Java. Endeavors to empower regions for economic interest must crack down on comparative advantages engaging in financial and managerial initiatives. Otherwise, they are nothing more than politicians&#8217; rhetoric.

Agriculture and creative industries could be remedies for regionally economic intensification. They might grow to the full providing local leadership is entrusted to entrepreneurs rather than to career bureaucrats and political appointees. The Success stories of Joko Widodo (former mayor of Surakarta in Central Java) and Amran Nur (former mayor of Sawahlunto in West Sumatra) are clear evidence of entrepreneurship-based local governance. They fathom that independence is not simply a matter of political freedom but is also inseparably associated with the public well-being.

Second, political and economic unity is considerably significant in terms of setting off a wave of nationalistic spirit. A massive crisis of confidence in the ruling authority is due to a strong emphasis on political slants when it comes to addressing public issues. This is definitely in contradiction to an economic approach. While the former defines people as being friend and foe, the latter creates multiple friends and less rivals.

Elites&#8217; political acts have failed to awaken public patriotism on account of their interest in power sharing and political ceremonies, such as solemn official speeches and flag ceremonies. It does not mean, for example, that Indonesian citizens should no longer participate in flag ceremonies. People should not be judged as unpatriotic simply because they decide to enjoy the day doing other things. Each has his or her own ways of honoring Indonesia.

It is through the economic language of prosperity that a sense of patriotism turns into populism. Separatist movements in some areas &#8212; Maluku and Papua &#8212; are attributable to the government&#8217;s political suppression and economic exploitation, not just with the separatists&#8217; being less knowledgeable about Indonesia&#8217;s historical unity. Populist nationalism, which is cushioned by economic prosperity, cannot fully count on political procedures owing to its narrow-mindedness and fragmented nature.

Third, political and economic integration conforms to Indonesia&#8217;s competitiveness. Based on the World Economic Forum&#8217;s (WEF) 2012-2013 report, Indonesia&#8217;s competitiveness ranking fell to 50 out of 144 countries. Bribery and red tape, which have been contributing factors to the decline, cannot be separated from the soaring trend of politicized government offices and service delivery. On the one side, politicization takes good-governance out of the country&#8217;s bureaucracy. On the other, it sees corporate culture exerting stress on economic yardsticks such as efficiency and effectiveness, which are central to enhancing productivity and igniting creativity.

One effort to increase the country&#8217;s competitiveness rests on the authority&#8217;s political will to apply good governance principles in the public sector. It is influential in paving the way for burgeoning competitiveness in social relations. The desire for competition should derive from a bottom-up approach so that productivity and creativity morph into the populist domain.

This is particularly true as future networking is largely swayed by people to people roles as opposed to government to government relations at the international level.

This is the core essence of liberty that Indonesian people aspire for. Long live the great Indonesia!

The writer is a lecturer at the Faculty of Cultural Sciences at Andalas University, Padang

Independence demands political and economic unity | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@madokafc - Happy Independence Day !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

Indonesia has such potential in ship building, but I don't know why the capital investment is lacking in Indonesian ship building industry!!!

Indonesians should develop a massive, high-tech ship building industry...They can get training from Chinese/South Koreans...

Antara News : Indonesia`s shipbuilding industry still dependent on import for components

Article says that 65% of components needed to build ships in Indonesian shipyards are imported. Indonesians must invest heavily in manufacturing sector..so that they can become more competitive.

E.Asians produce like 80%+ of world's ships...while Europeans produce less than 1% ...Amazing!

E.Asia is really kicking ***...Indonesians should avail this opportunity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* Govt Projects GDP Per Capita to Reach $5,000 in 2014*


By Agustiyanti & Ezra Sihite on 3:20 pm August 16, 2013.
Category News, Politics
Tags: Indonesia economy, Indonesia GDP, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono SBY



In his annual national speech, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono said that Indonesia&#8217;s projected GDP per capita will likely reach a new milestone by the end of 2014 &#8212; with a commensurate reduction in the country&#8217;s poverty rate.

&#8220;In 2004, our GDP per capita was $1,177, and in 2009 it increased to $2,299,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The figure kept on rising to $3,592 last year. By the end of 2014, our GDP per capita will reach $5,000.&#8221;

&#8220;Our economy grows at a rate of 5 or 6 percent, business sectors grow and we can also decrease unemployment and poverty,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The state&#8217;s income will increase, and we can keep expenditure and the fiscal deficit below 3 percent.&#8221;

Official data show 11.37 percent of Indonesians lived in poverty as of March 2013. In 2004, the figure was 16.6. The unemployment figure fell from 9.89% in 2004 to 5.92% in February of this year.

Yudhoyono gave examples of successful government programs that had contributed to the nation&#8217;s prosperity. &#8220;The government has carried out many programs to support the people,&#8221; he said. &#8220;We have financial-assistance programs for the poor, senior citizens and people with disabilities. We have also carried out rice-assistance programs, family programs and operational assistance for schools.&#8221;

Arief Budimanta, member of Commission IX in the House of Representatives, said the increase in the price of subsidized fuel would, however, likely push more people into poverty.

&#8220;The current [poverty] rate is 11.3 percent and it may increase to 12 percent,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Inflation has been crazy these past few months.&#8221;

Arief said that the government usually only relied on National Program in Society Empowerment and the Direct Financial Assistance stimulus in fighting poverty, but infrastructure programs and small-middle economic programs had yet to create a significant impact.

Govt Projects GDP Per Capita to Reach $5,000 in 2014 - The Jakarta Globe

*Balinese Hindus celebrate
Pagerwesi*


Ni Komang Erviani, The Jakarta Post, Buleleng | Archipelago | Thu, August 15 2013, 10:17 AM 






_Sacred ritual: A woman splashes holy water on a man&#8217;s hands during the commemoration of Pagerwesi at Jagatnatha temple in Denpasar, Bali, on Wednesday. The celebration, observed every 210 days, honors the lord of the universe. JP/Agung Parameswara_

Balinese Hindu devotees celebrated Pagerwesi on Wednesday by performing prayers in temples throughout the island.

In some parts of the island, Pagerwesi is a minor religious holiday, not on par with Galungan and Kuningan, during which the Balinese Hindus celebrate the victory of virtues over vices.

In Buleleng, the northern coastal region, however, Pagerwesi, is a major event, and the locals celebrate it in a lively way.

For many people in Buleleng, this has always been considered a time to show their love to their family. Hence, Buleleng natives who work in other cities in Bali return home to celebrate Pagerwesi with their families.

From early morning, people flocked to Kahyangan Tiga temples &#8212; the three temples dedicated to Brahma, Wisnu and Siwa &#8212; in their villages. Together with family, they also visited their ancestral temples.

For Buleleng natives, the celebration always ends with a prayer performed in cemeteries to pay homage to deceased relatives who have not yet been cremated. The living present an offering of rice, cakes and fruit to the deceased and at the end of the ritual they feast on the offering.

Pagerwesi &#8212; which means iron fence &#8212; is observed every 210 days to honor Sanghyang Pramesti Guru, or God as the &#8220;teacher&#8221; of the universe. Sanghyang Pramesti Guru is also referred to as Siwa and believed to be the manifestation of God who destroyed all evil in the world.

Hindu scholar Ketut Wiana said that the celebration of Pagerwesi symbolized worship of God as the true teacher. &#8220;Living without a teacher means living without guidance,&#8221; Wiana stated.

With economic development, and tourism in particular, the number of Balinese who have left their home villages and families to seek their fortunes in southern Bali has continuously grown. A local holiday, such as Pagerwesi, provides these Balinese with a precious opportunity to gather with their relatives.

Kadek Suartiningsih, a Buleleng resident who lives with her small family in Busungbiu village in Buleleng, took advantage of Pagerwesi to gather with her family, traveling to Singaraja with her husband and two children to be with her parents.

&#8220;Pagerwesi is a good opportunity to gather with all the family, as many of my sisters and brothers living in Denpasar also come home,&#8221; she said.

Wiana said that the merrier celebration of Pagerwesi in Buleleng was only part of tradition. &#8220;Every part of Bali has different traditions inherited from their ancestors, including Buleleng, which has always celebrated Pagerwesi more merrily than other regencies,&#8221; he said.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/15/balinese-hindus-celebrate-pagerwesi.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

With GDP Per Capita of $5,000, you will be considered as upper middle income country as per World Bank ($4,086 - $12,615). Not bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> With GDP Per Capita of $5,000, you will be considered as upper middle income country as per World Bank ($4,086 - $12,615). Not bad!



our concern is on Manufacturing sector, lack of adequate infrastructure, rampant corruption in bureaucracy system, level of unemployment among total workforce age, and if Indonesia can correct this in next 10 years i think Indonesia will up itself into developed economy country like Singapore and Korean did twenty years ago  and this is the most challenging homeworks for the next president and his/her cabinet after 2014 election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Govt Targets 6.4% Growth for 2014 in Unveiling of State Budget*


By Jakarta Globe on 2:20 pm August 17, 2013.
Category Business, Economy, News
Tags: Indonesia budget, Indonesia economic growth, Indonesia economy, Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono


President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono set out the national budget on Friday and announced that the government has projected 6.4 percent economic growth for 2014.

&#8220;Through cautious monetary policies, we can maintain realistic economic expectations and rupiah exchange-rate stability,&#8221; Yudhoyono said in his annual budget address.

The government set growth at 6.8 percent economic growth in the 2013 State Budget, but revised expectations down to 6.3 percent in June&#8217;s revised budget.

Next year&#8217;s inflation target has been marked at 4.5 percent, while the rupiah is projected to trade at an average Rp 9,750 against the US dollar. The three-month treasury bill (SPN) was expected to stand at 5.5 percent.

Oil production, meanwhile, is expected to be 870,000 barrels per day, while natural gas extraction has been pitched at 1,240,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day.

&#8220;In the last couple of years, the production capacity of the two natural resources showed decline&#8230;&#8221; he said.

While conceding that 2013 had not been the easiest of years, Yudhoyono added that the global economic situation was predicted to be slightly improved in 2014.

Uncertainties around the paring back of US quantitative easing and fluctuating commodity prices would impact the Indonesian economy, the president said, but badly needed infrastructure projects and ongoing efforts to improve the country&#8217;s investment climate would continue to strengthen its ability to compete in the region.

&#8220;In 2014, our trade balance is expected to improve because there are improvements in our export commodities,&#8221; Yudhoyono said. &#8220;The government will also prioritize domestic industries to lessen our dependence on imports.&#8221;

The government plans a total of Rp 1,816.7 trillion in spending next year, up 5.2 percent from this year&#8217;s expenses. State revenue, meanwhile, is targeted at Rp 1,662.5 trillion, increasing by 10.7 percent. The deficit is projected at 1.49 percent of the GDP, down from this year&#8217;s projected figure of 2.38 percent.

The Ministry of Defense is slated to be the top recipient of state funds next year, with Rp 83.4 trillion allotted for the institution.

&#8220;We&#8217;ll allocate the funds to support the modernizing and growth of our main weaponry,&#8221; Yudhoyono said. &#8220;The aim is to accelerate the development of a minimum essential force.&#8221;

Overall, spending for the education sector is slated to increase by 7.5 percent to 20.4 percent of the state budget.

Next top spenders will be the Ministry of Public Works with Rp 74.9 trillion, the Ministry of Religious Affairs with Rp 49.6 trillion, the Ministry of Health with Rp 44.9 trillion, the National Police with Rp 41.5 trillion and the Ministry of Transportation with Rp 39.2 trillion.

&#8220;We also prioritize on spending for the National Police because it is as important as national defense,&#8221; Yudhoyono said. He added the funds would be used to reform the police force, enhance their capacity in outlying regions and increase the number of police officers nationwide.

&#8220;We want to increase the police to people ratio by 1 per 575, which will include recruiting 20,350 new National Police members in 2014,&#8221; Yudhoyono said.

Subsidy spending is planned at Rp 336.2 trillion, down 3.4 percent from this year.

The president added that the government would set aside Rp 17 trillion for legislative and presidential election expenses next year.

Govt Targets 6.4% Growth for 2014 in Unveiling of State Budget - The Jakarta Globe

Our government budget for next year is around 1,816.7 trillion rupiah or approximately 192 billion US dollar with 9600 Rupiah per US dollar exchange value for the next year forecast, not bad for an emerging nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*SCG Eyes Expanding in Indonesia&#8217;s Paper Industry Through Expansion*


By Tito Summa Siahaan on 10:20 am August 17, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia pulp and paper industry, SCG, Thailand


Bangkok. SCG, the largest building material and petrochemical producer in Southeast Asia, is looking to expand its paper business in Indonesia, in a move that would fulfill the Thai firm&#8217;s core businesses in the region&#8217;s largest economy.

Kan Trakulhoon, SCG&#8217;s president and chief executive, said that the company is talking &#8220;diligently&#8221; with partners to acquire assets in the paper business in Indonesia.

&#8220;Why paper? Because we are the largest paper [products] manufacturer in Southeast Asia but have very little business in Indonesia,&#8221; Kan added. He refused to disclose more details but confirmed that the company will enter Indonesia&#8217;s paper market through acquisition.

Indonesia&#8217;s pulp and paper industry attracted Rp 8.86 trillion ($860 million) in foreign and domestic investment last year, according to the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM). The industry had total value-added sales of Rp 46 trillion in 2010, according to Industry Ministry data.

SCG will compete against powerhouses like Asia Pulp & Paper, Indonesia&#8217;s largest paper producer, which is owned by Sinar Mas group.

SCG as a group has five lines of business: cement production, building material, paper and packaging, chemicals and distribution. In Indonesia it has acquired a stake in a building material producer and a distribution company and has made an investment to build a new cement plant.

SCG owns a 30 percent interest in Chandra Asri, the country&#8217;s largest petrochemical producer. It also controls Kokoh Inti Arebama, a distributor of building materials, and Keramika Indonesia Assosiasi, which manufactures building materials.

Last year, SCG invested a total of $532 million to build a lightweight concrete block manufacturing plant with a 6 million-square-meter capacity, for the construction of a cement plant with a 1.8 million-ton production capacity, and the purchase of a ready-mix concrete producer.

The cement plant will begin production in the second half of 2015.

Southeast Asia outside of Thailand made up 15 percent of SCG&#8217;s business portfolio. Of that amount Indonesia alone accounted for more than half. In Indonesia, SCG had revenue of Rp 2.1 trillion in the first six months, up 17 percent from a year earlier.

The Jakarta Globe was in Thailand as a guest for the celebration of SCG&#8217;s 100-year anniversary, which focused on the company&#8217;s attempts to increase the value of its business through innovation.

SCG Eyes Expanding in Indonesia

*Pertamina Featured on Fortune Global 500 List in Indonesian First*


By ID/Retno Ayuningtyas on 2:11 pm July 11, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia oil and gas industry, Karen Agustiawan, Pertamina





_The Pertamina logo is displayed on the side of a fuel truck at the company&#8217;s fuel depot in Jakarta on June 21, 2013. (Bloomberg/Dimas Ardian)_

State-owned oil and gas company Pertamina became the first Indonesian company to be featured in Fortune Magazine&#8217;s annual Fortune Global 500 list.

&#8220;This is our pride, Indonesia&#8217;s pride,&#8221; Karen Agustiawan, president director of the company, said on Wednesday night during a break fast event in Jakarta.

The list, which ranks global corporations by revenue, ranked Pertamina 122 out of 500 companies after it booked $70.9 billion in revenue for 2012.

Additionally, according to its own data, the company made Rp 665.29 trillion ($66.53 billion) in income, Rp 25.9 trillion of which was profit.

Pertamina&#8217;s production in 2012 reached 196,066 barrels of oil per day and 1,539 million standard cubic feet of gas per day (MMSCFD).

Karen said that Pertamina is aiming to increase its output and become one of the top 100 oil and gas companies in the world.

In order to attain that goal, Pertamina needs to book an extra $200 billion worth of income, another $40 billion in earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization (EBITDA) and produce another 2.2 million barrels of oil per year.

&#8220;Pertamina needs to target expansion. The projects we are managing must achieve quicker yields and better return rates,&#8221; Karen said.

From January to May this year, Pertamina booked an income of $28.79 billion, $2.09 billion of which was profit.

The number, however, represents a slight decline from the same period last year, during which the company made $29.73 billion in income and made a profit of $2.4 billion.

The income decrease can be attributed to a weakening rupiah. In 2012, the rupiah traded at Rp 9,572 per US dollar, while this year the currency is selling for Rp 9,714 per dollar.

Also, Indonesia&#8217;s crude price (ICP) was $120 per barrel last year, while from January to May 2013, oil was selling at $106 per barrel.

Karen is optimistic, though, that this year&#8217;s income and net profit goals can be achieved since the company is expanding and acquiring oil and gas blocks overseas.

&#8220;We have acquired many blocks this year, which could boost our production by more than 20,000 barrels per day,&#8221; she said.

Oil giant Royal Dutch Shell, meanwhile, ranked number one on the list, with $481.7 billion in revenue.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/pertamina-featured-on-fortune-global-500-list-in-indonesian-first/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*We Can Produce Our Own Technology: Pertamina CEO*


By Tito Summa Siahaan on 9:49 pm August 23, 2013.
Category Business
Tags: Indonesia energy industry, Pertamina


State energy company Pertamina is committed to enhancing its research capabilities and developing its own commercially viable new energy technologies, president director Karen Agustiawan says.

As keynote speaker at an annual lecture on Friday to mark the founding of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) in 1967, Karen said research and development would be crucial to the company&#8217;s achievement of its long-term objectives.

Karen also urged Indonesia&#8217;s scientific community to focus on the commercial applicability of their academic and applied- research activities.

The president director identified research and development as one of three pillars underpinning Pertamina&#8217;s aim of becoming a major global energy player by 2025.

She also said that Pertamina would eventually evolve from an oil-and-gas company to an energy enterprise harnessing technologies like coal-bed methane, geothermal, solar energy and biomass.

Karen said that in the past Pertamina had invested little in R&D because the connection between the technology studied and its contribution to the economy was too weak.

This made Indonesia a passive user or &#8220;follower&#8221; of technologies developed by foreign oil and gas players.

This trend is seen in Pertamina&#8217;s decision to partner with more technologically sophisticated companies to use enhanced recovery methods that allow additional oil to be extracted from aging fields.

Karen acknowledged that Pertamina lacked the type of research facilities that it needs.

She said individual Pertamina business units were doing research in a piecemeal way. &#8220;Pertamina activities in research and development aren&#8217;t properly integrated,&#8221; the corporate chief said.

Changes involving more aggressive research into both conventional and emerging energy tech are already afoot at Pertamina, which this week announced it had completed a feasibility study for a $6 billion oil refinery, which would be its seventh.

The refinery, which the company aims to open in 2018, is expected to boost Pertamina&#8217;s oil production capacity by 300,000 barrels per day from its current 1 million bpd.

&#8220;We realize that oil and gas is running out and therefore more resources will be channeled to alternative energy in order to sustain our business,&#8221; Karen said.

She also spoke of plans to establish a Pertamina university.

Asked how much Pertamina spent on R&D, Karen declined to answer but said the corporate sector should not artificially constrain R&D budgets.

&#8220;You can&#8217;t say how much research and development [is enough] because it&#8217;s such a big part of the business,&#8221; she said.

Technology Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta told the LIPI anniversary celebration that only a small proportion of the technological innovations that Indonesia has produced on its own have been commercially applied, &#8220;but we intend to change [that].&#8221;

We Can Produce Our Own Technology: Pertamina CEO - The Jakarta Globe

*21 Pilot School Graduates Join Garuda Ranks*


By SP/Joy Hadozi on 8:15 pm August 23, 2013.
Category Business
Tags: Bali International Flight Academy (BIFA), Garuda Indonesia, Indonesia aviation industry





_A Garuda Indonesia Airbus 330-200 plane. (AFP Photo/Adek Berry)_

Twenty-one fresh graduates of Bali&#8217;s International Flight Academy (BIFA) will join the fleet of national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia, though they do not know what kind of aircraft they will be flying, one of the airline&#8217;s executives said on Friday.

All 21 pilots were trained for 16 months by Garuda to obtain their Private Pilot License, Commercial Pilot License and Instrument Rating certification. The graduation ceremony was held at the Garuda City Center Auditorium in Cengkareng, West Jakarta.

&#8220;This cooperation with BIFA is really helpful for Garuda Indonesia&#8217;s future expansion program, especially in meeting demand for pilot human resources. This is in line with Garuda&#8217;s fleet development plan,&#8221; said Novijanto Herupratomo, the airline&#8217;s director of operations.

Novijanto said that the 21 new pilots will undergo further training for six months to receive their &#8220;type rating,&#8221; which determines what kind of aircraft each one of them will fly.

BIFA chairman Robby Johan said that the training cooperation &#8212; which has been conducted for four years *&#8212; has produced more than 280 pilots for Garuda.

The first pilots who graduated under the program joined the airline&#8217;s fleet in March 2010.

Garuda maintains similar training partnerships with the Indonesian Flight Academy in Curug, West Java, as well as several other institutions.

Under Garuda&#8217;s expansion program, the airline will receive 24 new airplanes this year &#8212; four Boeing 777-300ERs, three Airbus A330s, 10 Boeing 737-800NGs and seven Bombardier CRJ1000 NextGens.

Under the program, named &#8220;Quantum Leap,&#8221; the airline is aiming at operating a total of 194 aircraft by 2015. Garuda Indonesia currently has 112 planes with an average of five years of age.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/%EF%BB%BF21-pilot-school-graduates-join-garuda-ranks/


----------



## Nike

*World&#8217;s 2nd-Tallest Statue to Be Built in Bali*


By Made Arya Kencana on 5:54 pm August 23, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News, News
Tags: Alam Sutera Realty, Bali, Garuda Wisnu Kencana





_Nyoman Nuarta&#8217;s Garuda, which will form part of the 126-meter-high statue. (Reuters Photo)_

Denpasar. One of the country&#8217;s major property developers has revived a Bandung-based sculptor&#8217;s extraordinary ambition to construct a 126-meter-high showpiece that has been mothballed ever since the Asian financial crisis 15 years ago.

&#8220;This statue will not only be a major work of art, but also a symbol of pluralism,&#8221; said Jean Couteau, a French-born expert on Balinese culture.

Alam Sutera Realty has announced investment of Rp 450 billion ($41.9 million) to continue the development of Garuda Wisnu Kencana (GWK) arts park in Jimbaran, Bali. Two-thirds of that money will be used to resume construction of what will be the world&#8217;s second-tallest statue, two meters shorter than the 128-meter Vairocana Buddha in Lushan, China.

The statue will be made from more than 4,000 tons of copper and brass. It will feature a likeness of Hindu god Visnu riding on the back of a Garuda, the Indonesian national symbol.

Harjanto Tirtohadiguno, the president director of Garuda Adrimata Indonesia, which operates GWK cultural park, said that the company had made the investment mindful of Bali&#8217;s strength as a tourism destination.

&#8220;Rp 300 billion will be used to continue the establishment of the Garuda Wisnu Kencana statue, while the rest is for the supporting infrastructure around the park,&#8221; he said at the groundbreaking ceremony at GWK on Friday.

Nuarta, meanwhile, said that the new investment could mean a completed statue within three years.

&#8220;Some pieces of the statue will be delivered to Bali from Bandung,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It takes around 400 trucks.&#8221;

The head of the Garuda Wisnu Kencana foundation, Gde Ardika, said that the continuation of the project was an accurate reflection of Balinese heritage commensurate with the resort island&#8217;s cultural and commercial tone. Meanwhile, Jean Couteau, a French-born expert on Balinese culture, said that Nuarta&#8217;s vision would be viewed by many on the same level as the Eiffel Tower or Statue of Liberty, which is a third of the size of Nuarta&#8217;s design.

Alam Sutera acquired an 82 percent stake of Garuda Adhimatra Indonesia for Rp 738 billion in June last year.

Harjanto said the park had plenty of potential as a going concern, given the consistent expansion of Bali&#8217;s tourism industry.

To ensure the project did not run into financial difficulties, the park would not escape Indonesia&#8217;s love of the retail trail &#8212; plans to construct a mall at the park, one of Indonesia&#8217;s preeminent arts spaces, were underway, he said.

&#8220;We will make sure there is balance between cultural heritage and investment,&#8221; he said.

World's 2nd-Tallest Statue to Be Built in Bali - The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia Announces Moves to Reduce Imports, Lift Investment*


By Reuters on 12:55 pm August 23, 2013.
Category Business, Economy, Featured
Tags: Finance Minister Chatib Basri, Hatta Rajasa, Indonesia economy

[Updated at 2:56 p.m. on Friday, August 23, 2013]

Indonesia announced on Friday a package of policy measures to reduce imports and boost investment in labor-intensive industries as it struggles to revive confidence and consumer spending in Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy.

The intervention by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono comes after a punishing week for emerging markets, with currencies from Brazil to India hit hard by fears of higher global borrowing costs and a reduction in cheap cash from the United States.

Indonesia has faced sell-offs in the rupiah, stocks and bonds after an unexpectedly large second-quarter current-account deficit triggered fears that the weak global economy will only further erode exports at a time when a surge in inflation is crimping domestic demand.

Chief Economic Minister Hatta Rajasa said the government will increase the import tax on luxury cars, seek to reduce oil imports and provide tax incentives for investment in agriculture and in metals industries. Details of some measures are expected to be provided by the central bank governor and finance minister later on Friday.

&#8220;The government and Bank Indonesia will take steps particularly in the financial sector and current account, and combined with structural policy, to maintain economic growth at a realistic level,&#8221; Hatta told reporters.

The government revised its GDP growth estimate for this year to 5.9-6.0 percent, down from 6.3 percent earlier, Finance Minister Chatib Basri said.

Growth in the second quarter of 5.8 percent was the slowest since 2010.

&#8220;We are taking every step to deal with the impact of global turbulence,&#8221; Chatib told reporters in the capital Jakarta.

&#8220;I have always said that bad times make good policies.&#8221;

Chua Hak Bin, economist at Bank of America Merrill Lynch in Singapore, said most of the measures looked more medium- and long-term, such as tax incentives and simplifying permits. &#8220;The near-term impact on the current-account deficit from these measures is less clear,&#8221; he said.

A slowdown in growth in China has squeezed demand and prices for Indonesia&#8217;s most lucrative exports &#8212; from coal to tin and palm oil, while foreign portfolio investment and foreign investment has slowed sharply on expectations the US Federal Reserve will taper its bond-buying program later this year.

The slide in exports is coinciding with strong domestic demand for imports, stoking a trade deficit. In the second quarter, Indonesia&#8217;s current-account deficit was a worse-than-expected $9.8 billion, among the highest on record.

That&#8217;s turned the rupiah into one of Asia&#8217;s worst performing currencies this year. In 2013, the rupiah has weakened about 11 percent against the dollar.



Indonesia Unveils Steps Aimed at Lifting Its Economy: The Highlights

Following are some of the measures announced by the government. The central bank made a separate statement on steps it is taking:

1. For containing the current account deficit and defending the rupiah:

boosting exports by giving additional tax deduction to labor intensive sectors that exports a minimum 30 percent of their total production
lowering oil and gas imports by increasing the mandatory position of biodiesel used in diesel
lifting luxury tax for imported completely built-up (CBU) cars from around 75 percent to 125-150 percent.
improving mineral exports by relaxing procedure related to quota
2. For maintaining export growth and purchasing power, and combating inflation:

additional deductions for labor intensive industry
relaxation in facility restrictions to bonded areas for domestic products
scrapping value-added tax for books
scrapping luxury tax for base products which have not been categorized as luxury goods.
Revising the trading system for beef and horticulture, from a quota system to a price mechanism
3. For increasing investment:

expediting and simplifying investment licensing
expediting revision of the &#8220;negative investment list&#8221; to make it more investor-friendly
expediting investment in crude palm oil, cocoa, rattan, metal, bauxite, nickel, and copper by giving tax holidays and tax allowances as incentives
Reuters/AFP

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesia-announces-moves-to-reduce-imports-lift-investment/


----------



## Nike

*Agung Podomoro Plans for Construction of Three Superblocks Outside Java*


By Jakarta Globe on 10:04 am August 23, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Agung Podomoro Land, Indonesia property industry


Indonesian property developer Agung Podomoro Land plans to invest some Rp 7 trillion ($645 million) in the construction of three superblock developments outside of Java.

The company will construct the Borneo Bay superblock on a five-hectare plot of reclaimed land in Balikpapan. The development will include two apartment towers totaling 1,100 apartments, a mall, a hotel and a beach club. The project is expected to cost Rp 1.5 trillion and is targeted for a 2017 completion.

In Medan, the developer will construct the Rp 4.5 trillion Podomoro City superblock on a 5.2-hectare tract of land. In Batam, the sprawling 37-hectare Orchard Park will construct 2,200 housing units and 140 apartments at a cost of Rp 1 trillion.

&#8220;Superblocks are usually developed in big cities such as Jakarta, but we&#8217;ve observed the market conditions in several other regions, which are fairly good,&#8221; Agung Podomoro Land vice president Indra Widjaja Antono told Bisnis.com.

Agung Podomoro Plans for Construction of Three Superblocks Outside Java - The Jakarta Globe

Indonesia Plans Policy Stimulus to Woo Investors And Help Rupiah


By Agus Suhana on 9:49 am August 23, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: fiscal stimulus, Indonesia economy, Indonesia rupiah currency


Indonesia plans policies that may include a fiscal stimulus and tax holidays for companies, as the country relies on investment to shore up a current account deficit and flagging economic growth.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono may announce the stimulus and tax changes on Friday as part of a policy package to address the economic situation, Firmanzah, a senior official at the presidential office, told reporters in Jakarta on Thursday.

The government will also speed up a planned revision of limits on foreign investment in certain industries, Hatta Rajasa, the senior minister for the economy, said Thursday, without elaborating when it will be announced.

The government is seeking to take action as the rupiah fell 4 percent and the Jakarta stock market slid 8.7 percent in the first four days of this week, after worse-than-expected economic data. Indonesia&#8217;s current-account deficit widened to a record in the second quarter and foreign direct investment grew at its slowest pace in three years.

&#8220;Tax holidays might interest some more investors but that is not an overnight fix,&#8221; Keith Loveard, head of risk analysis at Concord Consulting in Jakarta, said in an e-mail on Thursday.

&#8220;Nothing has been done during the good times to fix the structural problems.&#8221;

Economic growth has held above four percent since Yudhoyono came to power in 2004, and he gave a favorable assessment of his record in a speech on Aug. 16.

Expansion has slowed for the last four quarters, dipping below 6 percent in the three months through June for the first time since 2010. It will be difficult to reach the government&#8217;s target of 6.3 percent this year, Yudhoyono told reporters on Aug. 21.

Share buybacks

Dealing with the current-account deficit and stabilizing the rupiah were two of the main priorities, Rajasa said Thursday, after a flurry of ministerial meetings to work on the package.

The government is coordinating its policies with the private sector and the monetary authority, he said.

The central bank raised interest rates by a total of 75 basis points in June and July to calm food and fuel price pressures that drove inflation to a four-year high in July.

The country needs aggressive monetary tightening such as raising the central bank rate and reducing liquidity, otherwise the selling pressure on the rupiah may continue, Irene Cheung, a strategist at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group in Singapore, said on Thursday in an interview.

Bank Indonesia needs to raise the policy rate by 50 basis points, Citigroup wrote in a note to clients on Aug. 21.

The government may introduce policies to reduce the balance of payment pressure, including incentives to boost exports and investment inflows, Euben Paracuelles, an economist at Nomura Holdings, in Singapore, said in an interview on Thursday.

It may also signal increased spending on projects, while regulations to allow state-owned companies to buy shares and help stabilize bonds are likely, he said.

The government has already given state-owned firms the go-ahead to buy back shares, and some firms are seeking shareholder approval to do so, Dahlan Iskan, the state enterprises minister, told Bloomberg TV Indonesia on Thursday, without giving details on firms.

&#8220;We&#8217;re studying whether we will buy back our shares,&#8221; Dwi Soetjipto, president director of state-owned cement maker Semen Indonesia, told reporters on Aug. 21.

&#8220;We still don&#8217;t understand why everyone is panicking on the financial situation.&#8221;

Additional reporting by Novrida Manurung, Eko Listiyorini and Yanping Li

Bloomberg

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/indonesia-plans-policy-stimulus-to-woo-investors-and-help-rupiah/


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina Completes Feasibility Study for 7th Refinery*


By Erwida Maulia & Tito Summa Siahaan on 9:13 pm August 22, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia oil and gas industry, Pertamina

[This story is updated at 9:13 p.m. on Aug. 22, 2013]





_Pertamina&#8217;s six refineries, which have a combined capacity of 1 million barrels of crude oil per day, include this facility in Cilacap, Central Java. (Reuters Photo)_


State-owned energy firm Pertamina said on Thursday that it had completed a feasibility study for what would be its seventh refinery, intended to reduce the country&#8217;s dependence on imported fuel.

The $6 billion oil refinery, which the company aims to open in 2018, is expected to boost Pertamina&#8217;s production capacity by 300,000 barrels per day from its current 1 million bpd. Indonesia currently consumes 1.4 million barrels per day of oil, leaving a shortfall that must be made up by imports.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve completed the feasibility study and are submitting [the result] to the government,&#8221; Pertamina vice president for corporate communications Ali Mundakir said on Thursday.

He said the results were given to the Ministry of Finance and the Coordinating Ministry for the Economy &#8212; the two government bodies that will ultimately decide if the project will be given the green light.

A subsidiary of the Kuwait Petroleum Corporation &#8212; Kuwait Petroleum International &#8212; has been linked with the project.

Ali declined to identify the location of the putative seventh refinery, saying only that Pertamina was considering three state-owned plots of land.

The government has said it must discuss key performance indicators and a request for tax incentives before the refinery can be approved.

Afdal Badahudin, Pertamina&#8217;s director for investment, said Pertamina is now working on &#8220;front end engineering design,&#8221; the next stage after the completion of a feasibility study.

&#8220;We are seeking incentives in the form of exemption from corporate income tax, custom tax and for the government to provide infrastructure,&#8221; Afdal said in a text message.

The refinery would add to the company&#8217;s six existing facilities in Balongan (West Java), Cilacap (Central Java), Balikpapan (East Kalimantan), Plaju (South Sumatra), Dumai (Riau) and Sorong (Papua).

Pertamina also plans to build a refinery with help from Saudi Aramco, which is currently conducting market and pre-feasibility studies. &#8220;For the moment, we have yet to make any requests. We intend to make the economic calculation without incentives,&#8221; Afdal added.

Pertamina and Saudi Aramco signed a memorandum of understanding to build the $8 billion facility in February. It is expected to have the capacity to process 300,000 barrels oil per day.

Additional reporting by Agustiyanti

Pertamina Completes Feasibility Study for 7th Refinery - The Jakarta Globe

*Pertamina Said to Join Exxon Project in Iraq*


By Charlie Zhu & Peg Mackey on 8:48 pm August 22, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia oil and gas industry, Pertamina


China and Indonesia are set to join Exxon Mobil&#8217;s $50 billion project to develop a giant oil field in Iraq, company and industry sources said on Thursday.

Various scenarios for farming out Exxon&#8217;s 60 percent stake in the West Qurna-1 oil field are still under discussion, but at this stage China&#8217;s biggest energy firm PetroChina is expected to take 25 percent and Indonesia&#8217;s state-owned Pertamina 10 percent, they said.

Exxon would remain operator of the southern field, key to Iraq&#8217; oil expansion plans, though its share could be cut to 25 percent. Royal Dutch Shell would retain its existing 15 percent share.

China is already the top foreign player in Iraq&#8217;s oil fields and such a big stake in West Qurna-1, around 50 kilometers northwest of the southern oil hub of Basra, would make PetroChina the single biggest foreign investor in Iraqi oil.

PetroChina confirmed it was in talks for a stake in West Qurna-1 at its interim results briefing on Thursday, though its president, Wang Dongjin, did not disclose the size.

For Pertamina, the deal could be its largest foreign acquisition and mark its first move into Iraqi oil and gas since US-led forces toppled leader Saddam Hussein in 2003. Iraqi oil would help Indonesia meet soaring fuel demand as Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy grows. Former OPEC-member Indonesia was once itself a big oil exporter, but it is struggling to arrest declining oil and gas output from its aging fields. The country already imports a million barrels a month of Iraqi oil.

Economic Minister Hatta Rajasa said in March that Pertamina was interested in buying into the project and was negotiating a 10 percent to 20 percent stake.

An Exxon Mobil spokesman declined to comment. A Pertamina spokesman said he was unaware of the deal.

Last year, Exxon offered to sell its entire 60 percent stake in West Qurna-1 after a dispute with Baghdad over contracts it signed with the autonomous Kurdistan in the north, deals which the central government rejects as illegal.

The US oil company later committed to further investment at the field &#8212; now pumping just under 500,000 barrels a day &#8212; and stepped back from making a full exit, talking to potential buyers about smaller stake sales.

Iraq&#8217;s oil fields are the largest in the Middle East open to foreign investment. The reserves are an alluring prospect for energy firms seeking to secure future oil supply, despite tough contract terms imposed by Baghdad.

Reuters

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/pertamina-said-to-join-exxon-project-in-iraq/


----------



## Nike

*Mining Industry Lukewarm on Changes*


By Tito Summa Siahaan on 11:36 am August 24, 2013.
Category Business, Economy, Featured
Tags: Indonesia economy, Indonesia mining


The mining industry has welcomed government plans to stimulate investment in the sector but flagged as concerns the preservation of a 20 percent tax on mining exports and a lack of policy detail.

As part of a package of policies announced after a cabinet meeting on Friday, companies in natural resources, including nickel, bauxite and copper, will be eligible for tax holidays and allowances.

The government also plans to relax its mineral export quotas, which determines the proportion of resources that are not quarantined for domestic consumption.

Agus Suhartono, the vice chairman of the mineral entrepreneurs association Apemindo, said the government&#8217;s policies demonstrated priorities in conflict with the industry&#8217;s.

&#8220;Mining companies don&#8217;t have a problem with the quota,&#8221; said Agus, adding that the industry had increased output volumes despite the quota system.

Indonesia Mining Association executive chairman Tony Wenas agreed, citing the growth in the nation&#8217;s nickel exports, which stood at 40 million tons for the first half of this year, up from 26 million tons in the same period in 2012.

Tony said the mining industry welcomed any government commitment to provide incentives, but added that the announcement lacked detail.

&#8220;If they want to provide incentives, then they need to detail what&#8217;s involved, the parameters of the tax holiday, the amount of the allowance and so on,&#8221; he said.

He said the mining industry could help the government narrow the trade deficit and bolster state currency reserves, since mining companies do business with foreign currencies.

&#8220;More mining activities mean increased exports, which, in turn, will improve Indonesia&#8217;s foreign exchange reserves,&#8221; Tony said.

But Apemindo&#8217;s Agus said the decision to relax export quotas would not directly result in an increase in output volume.

&#8220;If miners plan to ramp up production, then they have to place more orders for heavy equipment and tools, which usually take two or three months [to arrive at] mining sites,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;What the industry needs is to reduce costs, and the way to do that is by removing export taxes.&#8221;

He added that the ban on the export of unprocessed mineral products from 2014 would not help the industry.

&#8220;There are only a few months left in 2013. I wouldn&#8217;t increase production activities just for the sake of increasing export volumes, especially not with just a few months remaining in the calendar year,&#8221; Agus said.

He noted that a rise in exports would put pressure on prices, including in the domestic economy, where inflation has spiked in recent months.

On the Indonesia Stock Exchange on Friday, mining stocks responded positively to news of the policy changes, with the sector gaining 1.6 percent, clawing back some recent losses.

Vale Indonesia, the nation&#8217;s largest nickel mining company, jumped 9.4 percent to Rp 2,325, its highest closing position since June 19.

State-controlled gold and nickel miner Aneka Tambang rose 1.5 percent to Rp 1,380. State-controlled tin producer Timah rose 2.3 percent to Rp 1,330.

Indonesia is the world&#8217;s top exporter of nickel ore and refined tin and a significant exporter of bauxite and iron ore.

The government&#8217;s quota and tax rules are intended to encourage value-adding business activities in the mining sector.

The rules do not apply to big players such as Freeport McMoRan Copper & Gold and Newmont Mining.

Global prices of many commodities have fallen in recent month amid slowdowns in major import markets China and India.

Indonesian Mining Industry Lukewarm on Changes


----------



## Nike

*Young People Key in Making Australia-Indonesia Ties Prosper*


By Bede Moore, Chris Urbanski & Karina Akib on 12:34 pm August 23, 2013.
Category Commentary, Opinion
Tags: Australia


For the Australia-Indonesia relationship to prosper in the Asian Century, young people from both countries must play a role. Strong people-to-people links at the youth level are vital to the future of our bilateral relations.

Luckily, a small cadre of culturally aware, bilaterally engaged youth already exist, and their efforts are helping to maintain and strengthen this critical relationship. But more must be done.

These emerging leaders will ultimately shape the state of relations in the years ahead. Already, they bring a valuable &#8211; and different &#8211; perspective to the big issues.

Their view of the relationship is less informed by the difficulties of the past than it is by the opportunities of the future. It is forward facing: they look towards the Asian Century and hope to benefit from the collective advantages this era could yield.

These young people know that the Australia-Indonesia relationship has weathered a good share of ups and downs.

How both sides talk excitedly about Australia&#8217;s involvement in the Indonesian independence movement, and with less enthusiasm about what happened in East Timor.

They hold fond memories of community and cooperation forged in the wake of the tsunami, or of our shared successes against terrorism, but bicker about boats and beef. They would rather they were memories too.

Fortunately, due to hard work in Jakarta and Canberra, our bilateral relations have reached a high ebb in the last few years.

We enjoy warm government-to-government relations, growing economic ties (two-way trade was almost $15 billion in 2011-12 up 8.3% on last year) and, according to David Hurley in the Strategic Review, an Indonesian Journal, our militaries are even talking about a strategic partnership.

Nevertheless, surveys in both countries show a mixed bag of perceptions. Some are positive, some less so.

Cross-border investment, whether in terms of commerce or in cross-cultural education, still falls a long way short of our aspirations.

Both our commercial and cultural landscapes still remain deeply foreign to the majority of our populations.

Nobody said it more clearly than Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono before his address to the Australian Parliament in 2010.

&#8220;Even in the age of cable television and internet, there are Australians who still see Indonesia as an authoritarian country, as a military dictatorship, as a hotbed of Islamic extremism or even as an expansionist power.

&#8220;On the other hand, in Indonesia there are people who remain afflicted with Australiaphobia &#8212; those who believe that the notion of White Australia still persists, that Australia harbors ill intention toward Indonesia and is either sympathetic to or supports separatist elements in our country.&#8221;

Our culturally aware young people know it is true.

This year the Australia-Indonesia Youth Association surveyed 250 Indonesia-engaged young Australians. The results were revealing. Young people believe cultural misunderstanding is the single greatest impediment to an improved bilateral relationship.

They believe that cultural-exchange initiatives are the most valuable experiences in deepening the collective understanding of each other. They are on the same wavelength as Yudhoyono.

It is only through shared bilateral experiences that young people can play a role in finding answers to other pressing questions facing the relationship: How can we work together to best navigate the challenges, and capture the benefits, created by the dynamic growth of our region? How can we, as young people, influence and change the relationship for the better? How do we move beyond our cultural misconceptions to build a common, broad-based understanding?

It is vital that young people have a voice in answering these questions. Yes, they are the future.

Statistically speaking, they are also the majority &#8211; 50 percent of Indonesians are under the age of 30. They are the ones who will bring cross-cultural experiences to the boardroom, in ways that ASX leaders have not.

And so we need to provide them with the opportunities to engage with one another, across borders, and led by the elders of the relationship who can point them to the successes and the mistakes.

In October the Australia Indonesia Youth Association will hold its inaugural bilateral conference, the Conference of Australian and Indonesian Youth or Causindy.

Fifteen delegates aged 21 &#8211; 35 from each country will come to Canberra to discuss the key issues affecting our bilateral relationship and offer their suggestions on where we should go from here: it&#8217;s our turn to decide.

Bede Moore, Chris Urbanski and Karina Akib are directors in the Australia-Indonesia Youth Association, and are responsible for the Conference of Australian and Indonesian Youth, which will be held in Canberra in October, 2013.

Young People Key in Making Australia-Indonesia Ties Prosper - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Movie Rew*

*Blind Girl&#8217;s Battle Conveys a Message*


By Lisa Siregar on 3:00 pm August 12, 2013.
Category Features, Movies
Tags: film, Indonesia movie





_Dianeersky plays the leading role in &#8216;Tania,&#8217; a local film about a blind girl chasing her dreams, set for release next year. (JG Photo/Lisa Siregar)_

Disability and poverty are in focus in &#8220;Tania,&#8221; a film set to hit Indonesian screens early next year. Wrapping up production in July after three weeks of filming in Solo and Pacitan in Central Java, the cast and crew of &#8220;Tania&#8221; gathered in Jakarta last Wednesday for a news conference at which they discussed the motivations for their involvement in the project.

The movie follows Tania (portrayed by 19-year-old newcomer Dianeersky), a young woman who has been blind since birth. Her boyfriend, Tara (played by Ferly Putra, also new to the big screen), encourages her to chase her dreams despite her physical disability. But more than anything, Tania dreams of the gift of sight. Her eyesight could return with eye surgery, a procedure that Tania&#8217;s working mother (played by Ike Muti) cannot afford.

She decides to pair Tania with Genta (Afdhal Yusman), a young and wealthy man who has the means to solve Tania&#8217;s problem instantly. Tania, uncomfortable with the choice she must make, reflects on whether she is willing to compromise on love in order to save her sight.

Director Agung NS Nanda , 27, said he knew that telling the story of a disabled person was always going to be difficult, especially for a directorial debut.

An art director in feature-length movies since 2008, Agung worked on the 2010 films &#8220;Jinx&#8221; and &#8220;Melodi&#8221; (&#8220;Melody&#8221 and in 2011 worked on &#8220;Surat Kecil Untuk Tuhan&#8221; (&#8220;Small Letter for God&#8221 But most of his work has been directing music clips.

Agung directed &#8220;Tania&#8221; and also co-authored the script with fellow writer Novi. As an art director, Agung said he was used to being at the right hand of a director, yet he went into filming knowing exactly what kind of shots would serve the story.

&#8220;I wanted to know what they feel, and find out whether or not I could translate it into a movie. I have this certain sense or feeling that I wanted to portray and share with the audience,&#8221; he said.

Agung&#8217;s background as a music clip director partly explains why music plays a key role in &#8220;Tania.&#8221; While Tania is not a musician, she finds comfort in her violin, which symbolically connects her with the father she lost as a child. The soundtrack to the film and music score to &#8220;Tania&#8221; is by Eross Chandra, a guitarist from alternative rock band Sheila on 7.

Dianeersky (Diane) is a fan of 19th century Polish composer Frederic Chopin, but said she cannot play the violin in real life. But she has played classical piano since the age of 5.

&#8220;They loosened up the strings to mute the violin,&#8221; she said. &#8220;But even so, there&#8217;s a specific way to hold the violin and it took me a while to get used to it.&#8221;

Before landing the lead role in &#8220;Tania,&#8221; Diane was a teen model. Currently studying dentistry at university, she is very passionate about acting.

&#8220;The way I portrayed Tania in this film is for people to respect the blind and not just pity them,&#8221; she said. &#8220;Tania is a tough girl who wants to do things on her own.&#8221;

To get a better understanding of Tania&#8217;s world, Diane trained her sensitivity by doing things with her eyes closed. She also went to a special school for disabled people while researching the role. Before and during filming, Diane said she decided to pay attention to people&#8217;s movements and react to them.

&#8220;If you close your eyes when doing normal activities, you&#8217;ll realize that your sense of hearing becomes a lot more acute,&#8221; she said.

She says the role has affected her own senses and perception of the world.

&#8220;I try to feel people&#8217;s gesture and react to their tone, it&#8217;s not about their faces anymore,&#8221; Diane said.

&#8220;Tania&#8221; is scheduled for release in February 2014.

Blind Girl


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia launches pentavalent vaccine*

Nadya Natahadibrata, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, August 24 2013, 10:26 AM

n an attempt to reduce the children-under-five mortality rate and expand the coverage of the national vaccination program, the government has launched the pentavalent vaccine, a vaccine that combines five antigens &#8212; Diphteria (DPT), Pertussis, Tetanus, Hepatitis B (HB) and Haemophilus Influenzae type b (Hib) &#8212; in one single shot for newborn babies.

Health Minister Nafsiah Mboi said on Thursday that with the new vaccine, the ministry aimed to expand the coverage of the vaccination program, because with only one injection for five antigens, it would be more convenient for both the baby and parent, while also lowering the cost of the immunization.

With the current vaccine used, a baby must get injected nine times for DPT, HB and Hib. The pentavalent vaccine reduced the number of injections to only three, with an interval of one month. 

&#8220;The basic vaccination program that previously only focused on preventing seven diseases, would also be improved with this new vaccine, as it also prevents babies from having pneumonia and meningitis,&#8221; she said.

In 2012, 86.8 percent of children under five received basic vaccinations, which had exceeded the initial target of 85 percent, the minister said.

&#8220;We aimed to vaccinate all children, because the 15 percent figure is equal to 3.9 million babies who haven&#8217;t been vaccinated and that is a terrible condition and number,&#8221; she told reporters on Thursday. 

Produced by Biofarma, the vaccine will initially be introduced in four provinces &#8212; West Java, Yogyakarta, Bali and West Nusa Tenggara &#8212; to vaccinate around 800,000 babies this year.

A public-private partnership GAVI Alliance, whose members include Unicef, WHO and the World Bank, disbursed initial funding that reached US$23.9 million to help provide the vaccine in the country.

&#8220;In addition to that, we have given vaccine implementation a $4 million grant to help train health workers for the new vaccine and give information to concerned parents,&#8221; Helen Evans, the deputy chief executive officer of GAVI Alliance said.

&#8220;We have a commitment to fund the vaccine until the end of 2016. We have a policy that the government provide contributions to the vaccine, and because Indonesia&#8217;s economy is growing, the Indonesian government will provide more and more for this pentavalent,&#8221; Evans said.

According to GAVI, the total cost to provide the vaccine between 2013 to 2016 is expected to be US$ 112 million. Of that amount, GAVI will pay a total of US$ 51.1 million which represents 45 percent of the vaccine cost between 2013-2016, while the rest of the cost will be paid by the Indonesian government. In 2017, the government will fully finance the vaccine without any support from the foreign aid.

First launched in Guyana in 2001, GAVI aims to immunize more than 550 million children by 2020.

The vaccine has apparently caused controversy in other countries including India, where 21 infants died after receiving the pentavalent vaccine.

The Economic Times reported that the government of India will soon conduct a study to ascertain the vaccine&#8217;s safety.

Meanwhile, Nafsiah said that the quality of the pentavalent vaccine should no longer be questionable.

&#8220;The vaccine is safe. A vaccination on a healthy baby will not cause any problems,&#8221; she said.

Indonesia launches pentavalent vaccine | The Jakarta Post

*Top Indian CEOs to visit RI to boost ties*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, August 24 2013, 7:42 AM

A high-powered business delegation, mainly CEOs of top Indian corporate houses from India will be visiting Jakarta from Aug 25 until 27 to strengthen trade and investment relations between the two maritime neighbors.

The aim is to enhance B2B contacts at high levels as well as to meet the political leaders of Indonesia," the embassy said in a press release sent to The Jakarta Post on Friday.

The 24-member CEOs mission from the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) is being led by Naina Lal Kidwi, the FICCI president and executive director and country head of HSBC India.

Some of the big conglomerates like Modi Enterprises chairman, K.K. Modi , Indo Rama Synthetics (I) Limited managing director, O.P. Lohia, Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd president, Rajeev Dubey and PT Tata Motors Indonesia president director, Biswadev Sengupta are members of the delegation.

The Indian delegation is scheduled to meet Vice President Boediono, Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan, Industry Minister M.S. Hidayat, executives of ASEAN Secretariat, Indonesian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (KADIN) and Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) during their visit.

With US$20.21 billion bilateral trade last year, Indonesia is India's second biggest trading partner in ASEAN after Singapore. India's trade with ASEAN in 2012 stood at $75.6 billion, a slight increase from $74.6 billion in 2011.

On the investment side, India's FDI in ASEAN reached $2.6 billion in 2012, while India's cumulative FDI (foreign direct investment) from April 2000 to August 2012 reached $608 million.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/24/top-indian-ceos-visit-ri-boost-ties.html

*RI wants RCEP to consider participants&#8217; capacity *

Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, August 23 2013, 12:15 PM

While regional comprehensive economic partnership (RCEP) talks in Brunei Darussalam are focusing on trade liberalization, Indonesia has proposed room for countries to discuss free trade exceptions.

Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan, who attended the ministerial meeting in Brunei, said room for discussion was necessary considering the differences in preparedness among country participants.

Gita said he was concerned over the tendency of certain countries to be &#8220;too aggressive&#8221; by putting several issues on the table, such as e-commerce and intellectual property rights, all at once for negotiation.

&#8220;If this happens, it will be hard to manage negotiations. The dynamism and traits of these negotiations are different from other negotiations,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post in an emailed interview on Thursday.

Gita added that the RCEP was based on agreements between the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and its Free Trade Agreement (FTA) partners: Australia, China, India, Japan, South Korea and New Zealand.

Not all of the six countries have signed free-trade deals with each other.

Gita made the comment after attending the first ministerial meeting on RCEP in Bandar Sri Begawan on Monday.

During the meeting, Indonesia also put strong emphasis on the necessity to negotiate in a frank manner with each country to reveal difficulties with any proposed commitment and to provide special treatment for least-developed countries in Southeast Asia &#8212; Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar.

Devised during the ASEAN Summit in Phnom Penh, Cambodia, last year, the RCEP will form the world&#8217;s biggest economic bloc by 2015 with a 16-country integrated market across the Asia Pacific.

It will encompass roughly 3.4 billion people with a combined gross domestic product of US$21.2 trillion last year.

Each of the non-ASEAN partners have sealed separate free trade agreements (FTAs) with the Southeast Asian grouping.

The RCEP is estimated to give income gains of approximately $644 billion by 2025, or equal to 0.6 percent of the world&#8217;s GDP, due to the faster flow of goods, services, investment and labor across participating economies, according to a study by the Asian Development Bank (ADB).

As for Indonesia, the deal will push up its GDP by more than 1 percent through the designated time line by forging the partnership.

In the first meeting, the ministers from 16 nations welcomed the establishment of three working groups &#8212; trade in goods, trade in services and investment &#8212; and the initial exchange of views among participating countries, according to a joint media statement.

The second round of negotiations is scheduled to take place in Brisbane, Australia, on Sept. 23 to 27.

For the next step, the RCEP trade negotiating committee will task working groups with developing modalities for negotiations, the committee&#8217;s chair Iman Pambagyo said.

Negotiators will follow guidance from the ministers suggesting that the application of the liberalization commitment run on a single schedule, despite some exceptions based on sensitivity within some 
countries.

&#8220;We realize that there should be flexibility and frankness in negotiations because this is a historic initiative that any country has yet to undergo,&#8221; Iman told the Post.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/23/ri-wants-rcep-consider-participants-capacity.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia seeing &#8216;positive&#8217; signs on dual citizenship *

The Jakarta Post | National | Sat, August 24 2013, 9:07 AM

An official at the Foreign Ministry said the country was experiencing more &#8220;positive&#8221; developments toward recognition of dual citizenship.

Wahid Supriyadi, head of the foreign ministry&#8217;s diaspora unit, said Friday that the new government regulation enabling multiple entry for Indonesians of foreign nationalities, which was signed in April, is among the developments. 

He was responding to the results of the second Congress of Indonesian Diaspora, held in Jakarta from Aug. 18-20, which among others reiterated demands for state recognition of dual citizenship for foreign nationals of Indonesian descent, voiced earlier in the first Congress last year in Los Angeles. 

The new regulation had already been implemented in Indonesian legislation, he told The Jakarta Post, &#8220;while we are surveying models from other countries that allow dual citizenship&#8221; to explore suitable options for Indonesia. Wahid said the government was also studying the Indian model, which issues documents in place of passports for individuals of Indian descent, enabling &#8220;75 percent recognition&#8221; short of dual citizenship, making it easier for them to invest and do business in India. &#8220;There is great economic benefit&#8221; to the host country as a result of dual citizenship, Wahid said.

Delegates said on Wednesday during the closing of the congress that a focus group would be formed to study the dual citizenship issue including representatives of the diaspora, academics and policy makers. They would then submit an academic draft to all stakeholders.

Deputy of the Commission I in charge of foreign affairs at the House of Representatives, Ramadhan Pohan, said during the closing of the congress that the House would also facilitate the revision of the immigration law &#8220;to accommodate the wishes of the diaspora&#8221; for dual citizenship.

&#8220;We are convinced that those among you with foreign passports still love Indonesia,&#8221; Ramadhan said, adding his two America-born children would also soon join the diaspora. The government estimates that there are some 8 million Indonesians and foreign nationals of Indonesian descent living and working overseas.

The other results of the congress included collaboration plans regarding business, innovation, environment, livable cities and better protection for migrant workers.

Lily Erin, a lecturer on demography from Sriwijaya University in Palembang, said it was time for Indonesia &#8220;to change its view&#8221; on its single citizenship policy in the current globalized era. Its legal legacy from the colonial era sought to ensure citizens&#8217; loyalty, she said.

Indonesia only recently realized the strength of the diaspora, mainly with the rise of US president Barack Obama, whose step-father was Indonesian, and whose sister is half Indonesian, she said.

Delegates at the discussion on citizenship had raised feelings about not being recognized in Indonesia even if they wanted to resume cultural and family ties.

Anna Yoshitani, an Indonesian woman married to a Japanese man, said her daughter obtained a tourist visa for only two months from the Indonesian embassy to visit Indonesia. With her singing talents Yoshitani said that she hoped her daughter could help strengthen cultural ties between Japan and Indonesia.

A restaraunt owner and Malaysian national from Sabah who was born in Indonesia Abdul Mukti B. Syaubari, also said dual citizenship would allow him to set up business in Indonesia. &#8220;Now I travel for a few weeks to Indonesia to see my family&#8221; every year, he said.

Indonesians with foreign husbands have also said they still faced difficulties regarding the nationality of their children, despite the 2006 law on dual citizenship for children under 18. 

&#8220;The information was not adequately spread,&#8221; Yoshitani said, especially among housewives.

Indonesia seeing

*Big guys*

The Jakarta Post | National | Fri, August 23 2013, 9:58 PM






_Big guys: Two sumo wrestlers from Japan display their Sumo skills, a traditional Japanese sport, at the ASEAN Secretariat complex on Friday. At least 100 sumo wrestlers will participate at the Jakarta Sumo tournament 2013 from August 24-25, which is being held to commemorate the 40th anniversary of Indonesian-Japanese bilateral relations.(Antara/Benny S Butabutar)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Agung Podomoro Plans for Construction of Three Superblocks Outside Java*


By Jakarta Globe on 10:04 am August 23, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Agung Podomoro Land, Indonesia property industry


Indonesian property developer Agung Podomoro Land plans to invest some Rp 7 trillion ($645 million) in the construction of three superblock developments outside of Java.

The company will construct the Borneo Bay superblock on a five-hectare plot of reclaimed land in Balikpapan. The development will include two apartment towers totaling 1,100 apartments, a mall, a hotel and a beach club. The project is expected to cost Rp 1.5 trillion and is targeted for a 2017 completion.

In Medan, the developer will construct the Rp 4.5 trillion Podomoro City superblock on a 5.2-hectare tract of land. In Batam, the sprawling 37-hectare Orchard Park will construct 2,200 housing units and 140 apartments at a cost of Rp 1 trillion.

&#8220;Superblocks are usually developed in big cities such as Jakarta, but we&#8217;ve observed the market conditions in several other regions, which are fairly good,&#8221; Agung Podomoro Land vice president Indra Widjaja Antono told Bisnis.com.

Agung Podomoro Plans for Construction of Three Superblocks Outside Java - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

> *Sugar Consumption Set to Rise as Indonesia&#8217;s Sweet Tooth Grows*
> 
> 
> By Reuters & JG on 10:25 pm August 27, 2013.
> Category Business, Featured
> Tags: Indonesia sugar industry
> 
> 
> Nusa Dua, Bali. Indonesian sugar consumption is forecast to rise around 12 percent this year as the country develops a taste for sweet snacks, helping dent the global surplus that has dragged on prices.
> 
> Consumption of the sweetener is set to climb to 5.7 million metric tons in 2013 from 5.1 million metric tons in 2012, according to Suryo Alam, chairman of the Indonesian Sugar Refineries Association, which groups 11 private millers.
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s tremendous growth in the snack industry,&#8221; he told Reuters at an industry conference in Bali.
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s also a growing population, an increase in income per capita and changes in lifestyle,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The Food and Agricultural Organization of the United Nations said in its 2013 Statistical Yearbook that people&#8217;s diets globally are expected to become richer in fats, sugar and salt, and that urbanization and the reduction of physical activities are likely to lead to fewer calories being burned and an increase in obesity.
> 
> In Indonesia, with more than 240 million people, diets have seen an increasing trend toward westernization, with people gaining an appetite for snacks such as donuts and fizzy drinks.
> 
> At the same time, interest in regional sweet snacks has also been on the increase due to a government scheme to promote domestic tourism, Alam said.
> 
> Any upturn in demand will eat into a global surplus that helped push prices to a three-year low of 15.93 US cents a pound in July. They last stood at 16.61 cents.
> 
> The world&#8217;s largest raw sugar importer has abandoned its goal of being self-sufficient in white sugar production by 2014 after struggling to boost output due to land license red-tape, competition for land and under-investment.
> 
> Indonesia, whose consumption accounts for about 3 percent of global output, imports raw sugar from Brazil, Thailand and Australia. In July, Indonesia issued additional raw sugar import permits for 110,000 tons to make up for shortfalls in domestic sugarcane supplies.
> 
> An official at the Indonesian Sugar Association on Monday said raw sugar imports could more than double to 5.4 million ton in 2013 from 2.5 million tons last year after heavy rains hit domestic output. Imports for this year were earlier estimated at 2.85 million tons.
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s no doubt consumption is growing quite strongly and above the world average,&#8221; said Tom McNeill, director at commodity analysis company Green Pool in Brisbane.
> 
> &#8220;I think China and Indonesia will be the world&#8217;s two largest raw sugar importers for some years to come.&#8221;
> 
> Sugar Consumption Set to Rise as Indonesia
Click to expand...


I think Indonesia is already became the major net importer of Sugar raw, demands is tremendously a lot while Indonesia production capacity is near at it top capacity production.


----------



## Nike

Govt to increase processed seaweed exports


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, August 29 2013, 6:35 AM

The government plans to increase exports of processed seaweed to get added value by promoting the growing seaweed processing industry to importers.

The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry is cooperating with Swiss promotion agency Swiss Import Promotion Program (SIPPO) and has invited 15 seaweed and natural ingredients importers from several countries in Europe, such as Austria, Denmark, Germany, Ireland and Switzerland, to visit seaweed processing plants in Indonesia.

The visit started on Tuesday and will last until Saturday, said the ministry's director for foreign marketing, Artati Widiarti, adding that in November ministry representatives would visit Frankfurt, Germany, to promote seaweed.

Indonesia exported 174,000 tons of seaweed in 2012 worth US$177.9 million (Rp 2 trillion). Around 80 percent of it was dried seaweed and 20 percent processed seaweed, which was in the form of carrageenan and jelly.

The price of dried seaweed is $2 to $3 per kilogram, whereas the price for good quality carrageenan can reach $20 per kilogram, said Artati.

Govt to increase processed seaweed exports | The Jakarta Post

*IHSG maintains positive momentum*


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, August 29 2013, 1:52 PM 

The Indonesian Composite Index (IHSG) maintained positive momentum during the first trading session on Thursday.

The index rose by 0.4 percent to 4,044.3.

Kontan.co.id reported seven out of 10 sectors performed positively.

The best three performing sectors were agriculture, up 2.88 percent, miscellaneous industries (1.98 percent) and consumer goods (1.75 percent).

*Govt eyes foreign firms for agriculture*


Anggi M Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, August 29 2013, 11:10 AM 

The government is aiming to lure foreign investors to develop agricultural fields and farms outside Java, given the &#8220;insignificant&#8221; foreign contributions to total investments in the sector.

According to Agriculture Minister Suswono, who cited Investment Coordinating Board data, domestic investment in the agricultural sector reached Rp 32.06 trillion (US$2.92 billion) between 2008 and 2012, or 12 percent of the total investment figures during that period, while foreign investment in the same sector made up $3.58 billion, or 4.17 percent of the total, during the same period.

&#8220;I, however, think that current foreign investment does not reflect Indonesia as an agricultural country,&#8221; he said on Monday at an event to introduce local potentials to foreign diplomats.

He said that with 14.4 percent, the agricultural sector was the second-largest contributor to the country&#8217;s gross domestic product (GDP) last year after the services and industry sectors.

Land procurement, social security, local regulation uncertainty, lack of data and promotion, had traditionally hindered investors, in addition to poor infrastructure, such as irrigation and transportation.

&#8220;We will focus on improving infrastructure, mainly irrigation, to stream investment into the sector,&#8221; Suswono said.

The minister previously said 48 percent of the country&#8217;s irrigation system was in poor condition and that the government needed at least Rp 21 trillion to fix it. The ministry has allocated Rp 6 trillion &#8212; or 35 percent out of its annual budget of Rp 16 trillion &#8212; this year to rehabilitate the system, with works expected to be completed within four years.

Agriculture Ministry data shows that 13 domestic and foreign companies have proposed to invest in a food estate in East Kalimantan. Among the companies is South Korea-based PT Harim, which has planned to develop a corn plantation and cattle farm on a total of 11,000 hectares of land.

The East Kalimantan food estate project, launched by the government, emerged after the government, which is aiming for national food sufficiency, failed to realize its project on the Merauke Integrated Food and Energy Estate (MIFEE) in Papua, after the area was reduced from 1 million to 200,000 hectares due to land and security issues there.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/29/govt-eyes-foreign-firms-agriculture.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*JTI set sights on Indonesia market* 

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, August 29 2013, 10:54 AM 

Japan Tobacco International (JTI), the world&#8217;s third-largest tobacco company by sales volume, plans to build a strong foundation in Indonesia as it attempts to get a foothold on the market.

Udo Freeman, general manager of JTI Indonesia, saw Indonesia&#8217;s population size as a big opportunity for JTI, along with the growing demand for quality products and services.

According to JTI market research, Indonesia, which is among the top four markets for tobacco products in Asia, will approximately sell 300 billion cigarettes in 2013.

The company believed that Indonesian consumers would continue to demand high quality consumer products, Freeman said on Wednesday.

Although the tobacco market is still dominated by kretek or clove-blended cigarettes by 93 percent, JTI Indonesia is optimistic about expanding its presence in the white cigarette market.

&#8220;Our findings also suggest that tobacco products are culturally accepted among 60 percent adult males,&#8221; said Freeman.

JTI considered Indonesia, with approximately 250 million inhabitants, among the largest markets in Asia. That is why, he went on, JTI would like to increase its brand awareness in Indonesia.

Freeman said that the company was focusing on a-step-by-step approach to gradually increase its market share in Indonesia. &#8220;We will see where things go in 5-10 years,&#8221; he said, adding that less than 1 percent of cigarettes produced in its Malaysian factory were imported to Indonesia.

Analyzing the market, Freeman described Indonesia&#8217;s market as fragmented, where the number of retailers and outlets were enormous.

&#8220;Competing in a fragmented market, plus competition from established markets, is challenging enough,&#8221; said Freeman, referring to Philip Morris International&#8217;s Marlboro brand and British American Tobacco&#8217;s Dunhill.

Rory Morgan, strategy and development manager of JTI Indonesia, said that competition in Indonesia&#8217;s tobacco market was going to get tougher.

Morgan said that while developing local employees, JTI Indonesia would continue to enhance and sharpen operational capabilities.

&#8220;JTI&#8217;s portfolio already includes some of the most prominent brands in the world, including Mild Seven, which is moving forward with a new brand named Mevius&#8221;, said Morgan.

Morgan said that JTI Indonesia would invest in brand building in targeted areas such as Jakarta, Bandung, Surabaya and Bali. (asw)

JTI set sights on Indonesia market | The Jakarta Post

* China Faces Curb on Tin Output as Indonesia Bans Low-Grade Exports*


By Polly Yam on 3:04 pm August 29, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities
Tags: China imports, Indonesia exports, Indonesia mining, tin

Hong Kong. China will be forced to scramble for supplies of low-grade tin from Malaysia and London Metal Exchange warehouses after a rule change in top exporter Indonesia, which supplied material used to produce 10 percent of China&#8217;s high-grade tin last year.

Reduced supply from Indonesia is likely to curb the growth of refined tin output in China, while the push to source feed elsewhere could support London Metal Exchange (LME) tin prices, which have fallen more than 7 percent this year, traders and sources at smelters said.

Indonesia, the world&#8217;s top exporter of tin, banned exports of tin ingots with purity levels less than 99.9 percent from July 1. The ban is part of a government effort to boost industrial activity and export higher-value processed goods rather than raw materials.

China, the world&#8217;s largest producer and consumer of tin, relied on Indonesia for nearly half of its record imports of 31,334 tons of metal last year, using almost all as feed to produce high-grade tin for soldering and packaging.

Cui Lin, chief representative in China for global tin industry body ITRI, said Chinese output would likely fall about 6,000 tons a year if Indonesia strictly enforced its policy.

The fall would have been more, but producers would partly offset the loss by buying elsewhere, she said.

Uncertainty still surrounds Indonesia&#8217;s push to move up the value chain in commodities, with some in government pushing for a relaxation of a ban on metal ore exports to shore up the rupiah and boost the economy.

ITRI has shaved its 2013 forecast of China&#8217;s refined tin production to 158,100 tons, down from 160,000 tons previously, but still up 4 percent from 152,000 tons in 2012.

The downgrade was mostly due to weak prices in China discouraging producers from making metal, Cui said, although ITRI expects higher prices in the second half which could prompt a step-up in output.

It had not yet included the impact of Indonesian export ban in its 2013 forecast as it was still assessing whether the ban would be fully in place in coming months, she added.

Malaysia, LME eyed

Refiners have already boosted imports of feed ahead of the Indonesian ban, according to official figures.

China&#8217;s imports of tin ores and concentrates rose 148 percent on a year ago in the first seven months of the year to 55,343 tons, official data showed.

The impact of any reduced supply of refined metal due to the shortfall from Indonesia may be muted in the short-term, as China&#8217;s economic slowdown has dampened demand in recent months, said the smelter sources and analysts.

Domestic spot tin prices stood at 143,500 yuan ($23,400) a ton on Wednesday, the lowest since August 2012.

As demand rises, however, refined tin producers will need to find raw materials to replace the Indonesia shortfall to boost production, they said.

Chinese refiners would look to Malaysia for supply because, like Indonesia, it has a free-trade agreement with China, said a sales manager at a tin producer in Yunnan, the top tin producing province in China. That means tin imports are free of a 3 percent import tariff, he said.

Higher demand from China for LME metal and Malaysian materials could push up premiums in Asia. The firm had imported low-grade tin from Indonesia in previous years at premiums of about $250 to $300 over the cash LME prices, the manager said.

Supply from Malaysia could be limited as the nation&#8217;s producers also relied on imports from Indonesia, said traders, while taking tin from LME warehouses would involve joining long queues with buyers of other metals such as aluminium and copper.

Chinese producers had tried to buy low-grade metal from LME warehouses last year but cancelled when it became clear that delivery would take a few months, a trader at an international trading house said.

&#8220;Where else can the Chinese get low-grade metal if the supply in Malaysia and the LME warehouses dry out?&#8221; the trader said.

Reuters	

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/china-faces-curb-on-tin-output-as-indonesia-bans-low-grade-exports/

* Summarecon Profit Surges on Land Sales*


By Francezka Nangoy on 10:00 am August 29, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia property developer, Summarecon	

Major property developer Summarecon said on Wednesday that first-half earnings surged, thanks to booming property sales.

The company, which owns Mal Kelapa Gading and township developments in Bekasi and Serpong, reported net income in the January-June period jumped 77 percent to Rp 611.59 billion ($56 million) from a year earlier. Revenue rose 26 percent to Rp 1.92 trillion.

Leonardo Gavaza, an analyst with Bahana Securities, said that earnings growth was supported by &#8220;greater revenue from shophouses and land lots, which provide higher margins.&#8221;

At halfway through the year, net income had already reached 61 percent of Bahana&#8217;s full-year income estimate.

&#8220;We like Summarecon for its sustainable business model with strong operating profit contribution from high recurring income &#8212; 30 percent of the total revenue,&#8221; Leonardo said.

Recurring income at Summarecon comes from operation of its shopping malls, commercial areas, offices and a hotel.

Leonardo said that Summarecon&#8217;s new projects, including a recently opened shopping mall in Bekasi, should further boost the company&#8217;s recurring income.

The Bekasi mall, opened in June, has a retail area of more than 60,000 square meters and is already home to 227 stores. Summarecon expects the new property to contribute Rp 30 billion in revenue this year alone, the company said earlier this year.

Next year, the company is planning to start operations at six other projects including a convention center at Serpong, a dormitory town located in Banten province to the west of Jakarta, and hotels in Kelapa Gading in North Jakarta and Bali.

The company plans to more than double its 550 hectare land bank, allocating Rp 1.31 trillion for 500 hectares of purchases this year, with an additional Rp 932 billion next year for a further 230 hectares.

Summarecon shares gained 4.1 percent to Rp 760 on Wednesday, exceeding the main stock index&#8217;s 1.5 percent gain for the day.

Leonardo has set a Rp 1,600 target price for the stock and reiterated his buy recommendation. Summarecon has underperformed the index by 25 percent in the last three months, he noted. So far this year, the stock has lost 19 percent.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/summarecon-profit-surges-on-land-sales/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* Growth in Shipping to Africa, United States, Heartens Maersk*


By Francezka Nangoy on 9:19 am August 29, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Africa, Maersk	

Maersk Line Indonesia, the local unit of a Copenhagen-based shipping company, sees signs of growing exports to the United States and Africa, providing hope Indonesia&#8217;s trade deficit will soon fall.

Jakob Friis Sorensen, president director of Maersk Line Indonesia, told reporters on Wednesday that the company&#8217;s export shipping was improving in the second half of this year after a period of no growth.

Sorensen said he expected export volumes to pick up in the third quarter, which is traditionally peak season as US and Europe retailers stock up ahead of Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year.

His statement came amid concerns over Indonesia&#8217;s trade deficit, which stood at $3.31 billion at the end of June, the most recent figure available, widening from $2.53 billion a month earlier.

Maersk&#8217;s freight volume stood at about 60,000 forty-foot-equivalent units in the first half of this year, matching the same period in 2012.

&#8220;I am quite hopeful that we will see a little bit of improvement in this last year&#8217;s peak over last year, but it wouldn&#8217;t be much, about 2 percent to 3 percent,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Shipping to the US is going stronger. Export of furniture from Indonesia to US is picking up as people start to buy houses there.&#8221;

In the United States, June&#8217;s house price index increased by 0.7 percent from May, more than expected. In August, the US consumer confidence index also rose more than expected.

In Indonesia, first-half non-oil and gas exports to the US reached $7.54 billion, up from $7.45 billion in the same period in 2012, according to Central Statistics Agency (BPS) data. Some 10 percent of Indonesia&#8217;s exports go to the United States.

The weaker rupiah relative to the dollar has contributed to increased demand for Indonesian goods in the United States.

The rupiah has weakened by 13 percent so far this year as the current account deficit widened to 4.4 percent of gross domestic product in the second quarter, from 2.4 percent in first quarter.

Indonesia&#8217;s exports to east and west Africa, up 41 percent year on year from a low base, included cooking oil and paper.

Sorensen said infrastructure is still the biggest concern for Indonesia&#8217;s shipping industry, with long waits in ports and shallow drafts in some ports hurting the efficiency of companies including Maersk.

Jakarta&#8217;s overburdened container port and Tanjung Priok is in the early stages of a major expansion.

Growth in Shipping to Africa, United States, Heartens Maersk - The Jakarta Globe

* SBY to Argue for &#8216;Green&#8217; Palm Oil*


By Muhamad Al Azhari on 10:08 pm August 28, 2013.
Category Business
Tags: Indonesia palm oil, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono SBY	

Indonesia will use its status as host of this year&#8217;s Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation forum to push for crude palm oil to be included on a list of environmentally friendly goods eligible for a tariff reduction.

Indonesian CPO producers would benefit from an import tariffs cut of up to 5 percent from APEC member nations from 2015 if President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono successfully makes his case at the Bali forum that starts on Oct. 1, a government official said.

Yudhoyono had urged the 21 APEC member nations to include CPO on the group&#8217;s green goods list at last year&#8217;s forum in Russia, but the proposal was opposed by the United States and other developed nations.

&#8220;We will successfully set an agenda with regard to the CPO issue at the APEC forum in October,&#8221; Deputy Trade Minister Bayu Krisnamurthi declared on Monday.

Indonesian CPO producers face tariff barriers from countries including mass importers China, India and Pakistan, as these countries seek to limit penetration of foreign-produced CPO in their vegetable oil market.

In some developed countries, including the United States and Australia, CPO products also face non-tariff barriers, including verifying that the product did not originate from a palm oil plantation established on deforested peatland.

Deforestation of peatland produces vast amounts of carbon dioxide, contributing heavily to Indonesia&#8217;s net emissions of the greenhouse gas. Indonesia&#8217;s peatlands represent just 0.1 percent of the world&#8217;s land mass, but contribute 4 percent of global emissions, according to data cited by Greenpeace.

Indonesia &#8212; the world&#8217;s biggest producer of CPO &#8212; is regularly criticized by developed nations and environmental groups for destroying tropical forests to pave the way for palm oil plantations.

The US Environmental Protection Agency has deemed biodiesel made of palm oil a non-renewable fuel.

But Daud Dharsono, chairman of the sustainability committee at the Indonesian Palm Oil Association (Gapki), said the association intends to prove that &#8220;CPO products produced [by Gapki members] are from sustainable processes.&#8221;

Daud said producers demonstrated at the forum of the International Conference on Oil Palm and Environment last year that the palm oil industry in Indonesia is developing into a model for sustainable agriculture.

Palm oil provides direct employment to 4.9 million workers in Indonesia, according to data compiled by Gapki. There were 8.9 million hectares of palm oil plantation in Indonesia last year.

Palm oil is also the second-biggest contributor to Indonesia&#8217;s foreign exchange earnings, after the oil and gas sector. Last year, foreign exchange reserves from palm oil stood at $21 billion.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/sby-to-argue-for-green-palm-oil/

* Coffee Reserves Seen at 2000 Low on Indonesian Rain*


By Isis Almeida on 6:47 pm August 28, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities, Featured
Tags: Indonesian coffee, Vietnam coffee	



> A worker spreads out harvested Robusta coffee berries to sun dry at a coffee plantation in Tanggamus, Lampung Province, Indonesia. (Bloomberg Photo/Dimas Ardian)



Robusta coffee stockpiles are poised to slump to a 13-year low as torrential rain in Indonesia disrupts supply and consumers wait three more months before Vietnam&#8217;s new crop gets shipped.

Rain in the largest growing regions of Indonesia, the biggest producer behind Vietnam and Brazil, was as much as twice the 30-year average since April, MDA Weather Services says. Inventories certified by NYSE Liffe will tumble 34 percent to 52,000 metric tons by the end of 2013, the lowest since May 2000, the average of 10 trader estimates compiled by Bloomberg shows. Futures will gain 13 percent to $2,000 a ton over the same time, according to the median of seven forecasts.

The deluge delayed harvesting and drying of beans. Nedcoffee BV, an Amsterdam-based trader with Indonesian offices, says deliveries from farms have been about 16 percent lower than last year. Stockpiles already tumbled 38 percent since mid-May as traders in Vietnam curbed cargoes to hold out for higher prices. Euromonitor International Ltd. predicts a 3.6 percent expansion in the market for instant coffee, mostly made from robusta, to a record $29.2 billion.

&#8220;It&#8217;s tight into the fourth quarter,&#8221; said James Hearn, co-head of agriculture at Marex Spectron Group Ltd., a brokerage with more than 600 staff and based in London. &#8220;The market will continue to need the certified stocks. The main question at the moment is how far and how fast the stocks will fall.&#8221;

JM Smucker

Robusta fell 7.9 percent to $1,772 this year on NYSE Liffe in London, while arabica, the most-consumed coffee, dropped 19 percent to $1.169 a pound ($2,577 a ton) on ICE Futures US in New York. The Standard & Poor&#8217;s GSCI gauge of 24 commodities rose 2.5 percent, led by crude oil, cotton and cocoa. The MSCI All-Country World Index of shares gained 8 percent and the Bloomberg US Treasury Bond Index lost 3.4 percent.

Demand for robusta is stronger than arabica, according to Mark T. Smucker, the president of US retail coffee at The J.M. Smucker Co. The Orrville, Ohio-based company makes Folgers instant coffee.

Prices for both types of coffee declined this year as traders anticipated a supply glut. Robusta production will rise 3.8 percent to 65.3 million bags in the 2013-14 season as demand expands 1.6 percent to 63.8 million bags, Macquarie Group Ltd. says. A bag weighs 132 pounds. The bank says the surplus in arabica will be almost three times larger at 4.2 million bags.

Next harvest

The robusta surplus has yet to show up in exchange-monitored warehouses. Farmers in Vietnam are still storing 140,000 tons from the last harvest after local prices dropped 13 percent in the second quarter, according to the median of nine trader and shipper estimates compiled by Bloomberg and data from the Dak Lak Trade & Tourism Center.

A rally in prices may prompt Vietnamese growers to sell some of the beans they have stored from the current crop. The first significant shipments from the new crop typically are made in December, arriving in Europe about a month later, leaving an absence of new supply for the next several months.

&#8220;If you plan all your shipments from the new crop for October, I doubt you will find it,&#8221; said Renaud de Kerchove from Ecom Agroindustrial Corp. in Pully, Switzerland, referring to supplies from Vietnam. &#8220;But you can still find some coffee from this crop that people will be happy to sell if the markets rally enough,&#8221; said the managing director of coffee for Europe and Middle East at the company which traded 11 million bags in 2011.

Accelerate shipments

Vietnam&#8217;s 2013-14 harvest probably will increase 17 percent to a record 1.7 million tons, according to the median of nine estimates from traders and shippers in the country. Farmers expanded plantations and rain boosted growth, said Alexander Gruber, the Ho Chi Minh City-based trading manager at Tong Teik Pte, a coffee company owned by RCMA Commodities Asia Pte. While prices may rally to $2,050 next month, they will retreat to $1,850 by the end of the year, he said.

Rain in Indonesia probably will be &#8220;near normal&#8221; in the next two months, said Donald Keeney, a senior agricultural meteorologist at MDA Weather Services in Gaithersburg, Maryland. That may allow farmers to dry beans and accelerate farm deliveries that had fallen to 129,844 tons in the five months through Aug. 2, from 155,152 tons a year earlier, according to Nedcoffee.

Physical supply

More shipments may still not boost the European stockpiles certified by NYSE Liffe as being suitable for delivery into its contracts if prices stay little changed. Futures are trading at a discount to physical supply from producing nations, said Freddie Schol, a trading manager at Nedcoffee, which mostly transacts robusta. That makes it unprofitable to direct cargoes into bourse inventories.

Beans from Vietnam for shipment in September and October were at a premium of $120 a ton to the exchange price last week, according to Volcafe Ltd., a trading company in Winterthur, Switzerland. Indonesian supply for the same months cost $130 more. Brazilian robusta is selling at a premium of about 2 cents to 5 cents a pound ($44 to $110 a ton), according to Flavour Coffee, a brokerage in Rio de Janeiro.

NYSE Liffe-monitored inventories dropped to 78,750 tons on Aug. 19, the lowest since August 2007. They have declined 81 percent from the record 417,420 tons reached in July 2011, bourse data show. The 52,000 tons anticipated in the Bloomberg survey would be the lowest since May 2000, according to Marex. Inventories of arabica tracked by ICE Futures US expanded 9 percent to 2.8 million bags this year.

Arabica premium

That signals buyers favor cheaper robusta beans, said Judy Ganes-Chase, the president of J. Ganes Consulting in Panama City, Panama. Arabica&#8217;s premium over robusta is now at 37 cents a pound, from 87 cents in September. Arabica is mostly used in specialty coffees sold by Starbucks Corp. (SBUX) and other coffee shops. Money managers switched to being net long, or betting on higher robusta prices, as of Aug. 20. They had been net short, or betting on lower prices, since May 28, NYSE Liffe data show.

Falling arabica prices may limit gains in robusta, Hearn said. The Brazilian real&#8217;s 14 percent retreat against the dollar this year increased revenue from dollar-denominated coffee sales and encouraged exporters to ship more beans.

Sales of instant coffee by volume will expand 3.7 percent this year, faster than the 2.3 percent gain for fresh ground coffee and beans, according to Euromonitor, a consumer research company in London. Nestle SA (NESN), the Vevey, Switzerland-based maker of Nescafe, accounted for 49 percent of global instant coffee sales last year, Euromonitor data show.

&#8220;There&#8217;s plenty of arabica supply out there,&#8221; Smucker of J.M. Smucker said on a conference call with analysts on Aug. 21. &#8220;The demand for robusta is a little stronger, so we might be a little more bullish on robusta.&#8221;

Bloomberg

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/coffee-reserves-seen-at-2000-low-on-indonesian-rain/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia, Pakistan Ink Free Trade Agreement After 10 Years*
By Tito Summa Siahaan on 1:33 am August 31, 2013.


Trade between Indonesia and Pakistan is set to accelerate after the governments of both countries finally signed a long-awaited free trade agreement, according to a senior Indonesian official.

&#8220;Today, a free trade agreement between Indonesia and Pakistan has been signed,&#8221; Deputy Trade Minister Bayu Khrisnamurthi said on Friday, adding the agreement will be fully implemented soon. &#8220;By Sept. 1, trade between Indonesia and Pakistan will be opened up,&#8221; he said.

Bayu said the impact of the free trade agreement will be seen by the fourth quarter this year. &#8220;The immediate potential [trade] from the agreement in 2013 is around $100 million to $200 million,&#8221; he said.

That increase in trade will come from the palm oil, garments, paper products, footwear and coal sectors.

Next year the impact will be greater, Bayu said. &#8220;The agreement could generate an additional $1.5 billion to $2 billion [in trade between the countries] next year.&#8221;

He said Indonesia booked a surplus of $1.1 billion in non-oil and gas trade with Pakistan and another $2 million surplus in oil and gas trade for the first six months of this year.

The agreement will also provide Indonesia with greater access to markets beyond Pakistan&#8217;s borders, said Bayu. &#8220;It&#8217;s not only about Indonesia and Pakistan. The idea is to go up, to Central Asia,&#8221; he said.

Talks to establish a free trade agreement between the countries started in 2002.

Under the agreement, Pakistan will grant preferential treatment to 287 imports from Indonesia, including cocoa, chemicals, tableware, kitchenware, rubber and wood products.

For Pakistan, Indonesia will provide preferential import duties on 216 products, including fresh fruit, garments, and leather goods. Indonesia has also offered to scrap duties on Pakistan-grown mandarins and oranges.

Indonesia, Pakistan Ink Free Trade Agreement After 10 Years - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*PTDI To Double Production Capacity*[/SIZE]






JAKARTAPT Dirgantara Indonesia is getting more aggressive in boosting production of pioneer commercial plane in fulfilling local demand which increases significantly.

Program Manager N219 Directorate of Technology and Development, PT DI, Budi Sampurno, said opportunities are created by interest from several parties such as local government and Ministry of Defense to order N219 as the main consideration to boost production.

If contract is already signed, we will consider increasing production capacity from the current capacity of 12 planes per year. We aim at reaching 24 planes per year, said Budi on Thursday (8/29).

To boost the capacity, Budi said it will change production system through panelizing claimed to accelerate production. The expansion of production capacity will start soon in 2015.

Budi explained the price of pioneer plane is at US$4.2 million  US$5 million depending on the variation of configuration and plane operational feature. In the MoU with the Ministry, N219 is planned to replace Nomad plane commonly used by Navy.

Besides the Ministry, South Sulawesi local administration, said Budi, also has interest in ordering N219 for local airline. This urges the company to consider focusing on local market. (msw)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Arwana&#8217;s New Plant to Raise Tile Output
*

By Tito Summa Siahaan on 8:15 pm September 2, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Arwana Citramulia, tiles	


> Tile producer Arwana Citramulia is looking to expand its production capacity. (GA Photo/M Defrizal)



Arwana Citramulia, a ceramic tile producer, is looking to add 8 million square meters to its existing 41 million square-meter annual production capacity, once its fourth plant &#8212; located in Palembang, South Sumatra &#8212; becomes operational this year, the company&#8217;s founder and chief executive said.

Tandean Rustandi was upbeat on the industry&#8217;s outlook, giving that as the main reason for the business expansion.

&#8220;Our population is 240 million [people] and yet ceramic consumption is only 1 square meter per capita. It is very low, even when compared with Vietnam which has 4 square meters of ceramic consumption per capita,&#8221; said Tandean, who founded Arwana in 1993 and made it one of the top 20 tile manufacturers in the world.

Currently, the firm operates three plants in Tangerang (Banten), Serang (Banten) and Gresik (East Java). Its Palembang plant is scheduled to begin commercial operation in October.

Since its inception, Arwana has consistently targeted the lower- and middle-class segments. In 2011, it introduced a new product for the well-heeled segment of society but remains confident that the lower and middle class, traditionally its bread-and-butter, remains its major market.

The biggest hurdle for the business, however, as Tandean explained, was the lack of a reliable gas supply. The ceramics business is energy-intensive, making securing energy sources a top priority.

Energy is the largest cost component in the ceramic industry, accounting for 35 percent of total costs.

&#8220;Even with a low level of consumption we find trouble securing natural gas supplies,&#8221; said Tandean, who believes there is a need to make the domestic gas market more competitive.

Tandean, who entered the business with little knowledge, now has partnerships with 14,000 distributors selling only Arwana ceramics. He says the company commands a 20 percent domestic market share.

The company reported net income of Rp 133.9 billion ($12 million) in the first half of the year, more than double from the same period a year earlier, even as sales increased by just 30 percent.

Tandean is no longer the majority shareholder in Arwana. Major financial institutions like Credit Suisse, UBS and HSBC own substantial interests in the company which, according to Tandean, is a show of confidence in the company&#8217;s growth plans.

&#8220;They include Arwana in their investment portfolio because we are not being forced to expand, but are consistently expanding,&#8221; noted Tandean. For his business success, his alma mater gave him the University of Chicago Entrepreneurial Alumni Award for 2011.

He also received the Indonesia Young Entrepreneur Award from Ernst & Young in 2002.

Read the full story in Globe Asia&#8217;s September edition.

Arwana

* Pertamina Moves to Expand Gas Business
*
By Tito Summa Siahaan on 7:52 pm September 2, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News, Featured



> A workers cleans the Pertamina sign at a filling station in Semarang, Central Java. (JG Photo/ Dhana Kencana)


State energy firm Pertamina plans to inject more than Rp 1.5 trillion ($155.4 million) in capital to improve its gas infrastructure next year, a company executive said.

Hari Karyuliarto, a director of gas business at Pertamina, said the company planned to build as many as 14 gas refueling stations next year as it projects more vehicles would use gas-powered engines.

&#8220;We expect to spend at least Rp 1.5 trillion to Rp 2 trillion for gas infrastructure in Jakarta, Surabaya and Palembang,&#8221; he added.

&#8220;We will start from locations where there is already adequate infrastructure and gas consumption has already started to gain momentum.&#8221;

There are 14 gas refueling stations in the country, eight of which are owned by Pertamina, Hari said.

He said the company this year planned to build two gas refueling stations in the greater Jakarta area.

&#8220;The state budget has also allocated Rp 470 billion to Pertamina for two gas refuelling stations, two mother stations, four mobile refueling units and a 22-kilometer pipeline network this year,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Construction works have already begun and will be completed by December this year.&#8221;

Edy Hermantoro, the director general for oil and gas at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, said Pertamina&#8217;s plans would be matched by the increasing number of converters distributed by the government.

He said the government would distribute 2,000 converters for the conversion of gasoline vehicles to gas next year on top of the 2,000 distributed so far.

Of that number, around 500 will be allocated to operational vehicles for Indonesia&#8217;s armed forces, said Edy, who was speaking on the sideline of the inaugural ceremony to mark the TNI&#8217;s move to use gas engines for its operational vehicles.

The government planned to increase the use of gas to power car engines with a hope of reducing gasoline consumption. The program, though, has seen little progress mainly due to lack of infrastructure and the availability of cheap subsidized fuel.

The government has obtained a supply guarantee for 7.16 million metric standard cubic meters per day to support the program.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/pertamina-moves-to-expand-gas-business/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia will be strong in ASEAN Economic Community 2015*

by Ni Komang Erviani on 2013-09-07

Indonesia is likely to be a major player in the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) in 2015, a think tank chief said at Julius Baer&#8217;s inaugural Next Generation Summit in Asia in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Friday.

Simon Tay, chairman of the Singapore Institute of International Affairs, predicted that Indonesia &#8212; as it had the biggest population in the region &#8212; would be strong in the face of the AEC.

&#8220;Indonesia is about 40 percent of the ASEAN economy. For AEC, Indonesia is really strong,&#8221; Tay said, adding that the management of its financial institutions would determine the country&#8217;s position among the other ASEAN countries.

&#8220;The leadership of the central bank as well as the Finance Ministry will be crucial. However, I am quite confident that Indonesia will be okay,&#8221; he said.

There are currently 10 ASEAN member countries representing a population of over 600-million people. In 2015, ASEAN is set to launch the AEC, a unified market for its members, to enhance not only the group&#8217;s collective marketing might, but also the individual competitiveness of its members.

The groundwork for AEC was laid at the 13th ASEAN Summit in November 2007, with the AEC Blueprint unveiling its objectives: the formation of a common market and production base is complemented by innovative approaches to economic development. The recent progress report on ASEAN&#8217;s readiness to meet the AEC mandate has been a welcome development. A substantial amount of the measures outlined in the AEC have already been accomplished.

In terms of per capita income, ASEAN has seen this rise to US$3,759 in 2012 from $2,267, since the blueprint was approved in November 2007.

Despite period of massive volatility in the global economy over the past decade, the Indonesian economy has displayed remarkable resilience and it is one of the ASEAN countries with positive economic development, Julius Baer research revealed. During the period of 2001-2012, the average gross domestic product of 5.4 percent came with low growth volatility.

&#8220;The preceding chapter on policy innovation and ASEAN 2015 broadly covers the framework of the union, which should unleash a new age of growth in Southeast Asia. Indonesia stands out in this regard for several reasons. As ASEAN 2015 breaks down barriers, one of the key beneficiaries, in our view, of these new economic freedoms will be Indonesia. This is because Indonesia&#8217;s enormous potential has as yet gone untapped, despite recent growth, which is in itself also impressive,&#8221; the research report states.

Boris FJ Collardi, Julius Baer Group CEO, said the high population was important, but, the presidential election next year would be an important step to &#8220;determine what will happen in the region&#8221;.

Julius Baer&#8217;s inaugural Next Generation Summit in Asia also discussed the outlook for China and Asia in general and an impressive line-up of international speakers was presented exclusively to 200 of the bank&#8217;s guests.

Nobel Prize winning economist Paul Krugman presented the keynote. He presented his view on the future of the global economy and the role that Asia will play within this context. The professor was elaborating on new ways to tackle shared challenges.

Another speaker was Tony Fernandes, AirAsia Group CEO, who spoke about the innovative strategy behind his company&#8217;s success. Gerhard Schmitt, director of Singapore ETH-Centre, spoke about developing sustainable cities in Asia in a video specially created for the summit. Liang Xinjun, Fuson Group vice chairman and CEO, demonstrated how Fuson International Ltd. was making global brands more relevant to the growing market of Chinese consumers. Ronnie Chan, Hang Lung Properties chairman gave an animated speech on the undeniable opportunity of China presents in term of growth opportunities.

In a key ASEAN panel led by Mark Matthews, head of Julius Baer Asia research, it was highlighted that unity is the key ingredient of the ASEAN&#8217;s future success. A &#8220;Global Innovators&#8221; panel discussed what it means to be global innovator together with David Yu, Yunfeng Capital founder and chairman, and Samih Sawiris, Orascom development executive chairman. Meanwhile DMG Entertainment founder Dan Mintz led a sizzling presentation that painted an image of Asian dominance within the Hollywood entertainment industry.

&#8220;The next generation series keeps our guests in touch with the big themes guiding investment decisions. We look forward to establishing this conference as a &#8216;must attend&#8217; regular annual event,&#8221; Collardi said.

Indonesia will be strong in ASEAN Economic Community 2015 | The Jakarta Post

*President again suggests capital move*


The Jakarta Post | National | Mon, September 09 2013, 6:20 AM 

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has once again floated the idea of moving the country's capital from Jakarta to another part of the country.

Yudhoyono said that Jakarta could remain the country's economic center but it would no longer serve as the seat of government.

He said that there were examples of countries which had managed to separate the centers of business and government such as Turkey, Australia and Malaysia.

&#8220;Look at a city like Putra Jaya. In spite of the move Kuala Lumpur still functions as before,&#8221; Yudhoyono said as quoted in his website presidenri.go.id.

Yudhoyono has previously stated that the prospect of moving the Indonesian capital out of Jakarta should be considered seriously.

any have proposed that the capital city should be moved to Kalimantan, an island five times the size of Java with a population of only 11 million in the center of the country. 

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/09/09/president-again-suggests-capital-move.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Bali's airport gets $343m major facelift*
Bali's International Airport Upgrades With New Terminals.


























WHEN delegates of the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (Apec) forum arrive in Bali for their meetings next month, they will be ushered into a new-look airport with cavernous halls filled with Balinese paintings facing glass panels that let in more light than the old terminal.

Before they land, they may spot the wavy blue roof, representing the ocean, of the new international terminal and the tiered green roof, representing the island's famed padi fields, of the multi-storey carpark. This is the result of a 3 trillion rupiah (S$343 million) revamp of the old airport, which had not been renovated for more than a decade.

"The main driver of this airport facelift is the extreme lack of capacity we are facing," Mr Yuristo Hardi Anggoro, spokesman for airport operator Angkasa Pura I (API), told The Straits Times.

*The old airport served 14 million passengers last year, twice its stated capacity, but the rebuilt one can handle up to 25 million passengers annually.* It is equipped with speedier baggage checking facilities and contains a transit hotel with 224 rooms. The new terminal will welcome its first international passengers at the end of this month.

The upgrading of Bali's airport, the country's third-busiest, is part of the Ministry of Transportation's countrywide airport revitalisation programme that will see 45 airports replaced or revamped in the next decade. *The government will spend a total of US$53 billion (S$67 billion) to upgrade air transport infrastructures.*

Most Indonesian airports are running at overcapacity, following years of robust growth that has made the country's 240 million people more affluent and more able to afford flying - the most practical way of travelling across this archipelago of 17,000 islands.

Last year, 72.5 million domestic passengers flew over Indonesian skies, up from 60.2 million in 2011, said a Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation (Capa) report. This figure is double that in 2008.

But infrastructure has not kept pace with this thirst for flying, leading to a host of problems, from pilot shortage to overcrowding and long queues for airliners at airports which make delayed landings and take-offs common.

*Jakarta's Soekarno-Hatta airport, ranked ninth-busiest globally last year, handled 56 million passengers that same year, nearly triple its present capacity of 22 million. An 11.7 trillion rupiah expansion project is under way to build more hangars, a fourth terminal and a third runway and to revamp existing terminals.*

Medan's new sprawling airport was built in the outskirts of the city after the 85-year-old Polonia Airport strained to serve double the capacity it was designed for. Completed in July and linked to the city by rail, it can handle 8 million passengers yearly.

Bali's revamped airport will be connected directly to the tourist districts of Benoa, Nusa Dua and Kuta via a 13km toll road built over the sea to avoid traffic jams on normal roads.

However, observers have flagged potential problems in the revitalisation programme.

API's data shows the number of flights to Bali increased 9.7 per cent from 2011 to 2012 and passenger volume rose by 15.6 per cent at the same time.

Flight numbers are predicted to jump to 131,682 next year from 113,639 last year, and passenger volume from 14 million last year to nearly 17 million by the end of next year. That figure is expected to exceed 70 million by 2030.

Capa's chief analyst Brendan Sobie told The Straits Times: "Indonesia is well behind the growth curve. About three-quarters of the major airports are already operating above capacity.

"The projects that are on the drawing board need to be accelerated and in some cases expanded."

Bali's airport gets $343m major facelift

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

wrong room, moved


----------



## nufix

*Govt plans implementing fuel cards by 2014*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | 

The government plans to implement a fuel card system for the purchase of subsidized fuels at gas stations starting in 2014.

Energy and Mineral Resources deputy minister Susilo Siswoutomo said in Jakarta on Friday that the use of fuel cards was aimed at allowing the government to know for certain about the distribution of subsidized fuels.

&#8220;Therefore, this card can also prevent the misallocation of subsidized fuels,&#8221; he said, as quoted by Antara news agency.

As an example, he said that if a gas station recorded the sale of 5,000 liters of fuel while only the sale of 4,000 liters had been recorded on fuel cards, then that would mean there were 1,000 liters that had been potentially misallocated.

Susilo said if the system were implemented, such misallocation could be prevented.

He said the Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKKMigas), in cooperation with several banks, such as BNI, BCA, BRI and Mandiri, would organize the project.

Susilo said the project would be carried out together with existing fuel control and monitoring programs being overseen by state-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina (Persero).

The government will launch a trial for the project in Bali, Batam and Greater Jakarta. (apt/ebf)

Govt plans implementing fuel cards by 2014 | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Worst could be over for Indonesia&#8217;s economy*
Satria Sambijantoro, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, September 28 2013, 11:16 AM
Headlines News

Indonesia may have weathered its recent economic woes as bold measures implemented by monetary authorities during the last two months will likely put its economy back on track, say analysts.

*Bank of America Merrill Lynch economist Hak Bin Chua estimated that Indonesia, among the hardest hit by the recent financial market turmoil, would soon see a significant improvement in its macroeconomic indicators.*

*The country&#8217;s inflation, which rose sharply in the last two months, was already close to its peak, while the trade deficit would likely make a sharp U-turn and become a surplus in the coming months, he said.*

*&#8220;Indonesia has implemented a range of policies to tackle a mini balance of payments crisis. We think the worst is largely over and macro data will show signs of stabilization in the coming months,&#8221; he wrote in a report released on Friday.*

Indonesia has suffered at the hands of capital outflows in the region in the past weeks, amid fears the US central bank would scale down its stimulus package.

This year, the rupiah and Indonesian bond yields became the worst-performers in Asia, as the nation&#8217;s high inflation and widening current account deficit exacerbated negative sentiment among investors already spooked by the prospect of tighter US monetary policy.

The Indonesian stock market was also among the hardest hit in the recent turmoil.

The latest data shows Indonesia&#8217;s annual inflation surged to a four-year high of 8.8 percent in August, while the trade deficit widened to a historic-high of US$2.3 billion in July. The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) is scheduled to announce new inflation and trade deficit data next week.

In the second quarter, the current account deficit swelled to a record high of $9.8 billion, equivalent to 4.4 percent of gross domestic product (GDP), raising concerns among foreign investors about the sustainability of Indonesia&#8217;s economy.

Chua, however, predicted the current account deficit would narrow to 3.8 percent of GDP in the third quarter this year, thanks to lower imports due to slower economic growth, combined with the expected increase in exports stemming from the weak rupiah.

&#8220;The good news is that, before the end of this year and through the course of 2014, we are likely to see the trade and current account deficits narrow, as well as headline consumer price inflation fall,&#8221; Robert Prior-Wandesforde, an economist with Credit Suisse, wrote in a report released on Friday.

Meanwhile, observers have attributed the possible improvement in Indonesia&#8217;s external position to aggressive monetary tightening performed by Bank Indonesia (BI), which has raised its key interest rate by 1.50 percentage points to 7.25 percent since the middle of June.

The central bank will also gradually raise its secondary reserve requirement to 4 percent beginning in October, from 2.5 percent at present, to further curb inflation.

&#8220;The cumulative 150 basis points tightening since June has helped to restore monetary policy discipline and build credibility with foreign investors,&#8221; said Philip McNicholas, an economist with BNP Paribas.

The bout of interest rate hikes &#8220;should help reduce the impact on the rupiah from a future tapering-related shock&#8221;, he added.

Worst could be over for Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Needs To Focus Development On Fisheries*
By ANDI ABDUSSALAM

JAKARTA, Oct 16 (Bernama) - With two-third of its area as water, Indonesia should focus on developing its fishery sector to become the world's seventh biggest economy by 2030.

The development model in Indonesia, the world's largest island country, is still terrestrially oriented although it is actually the fishery sector that can catapult the country into one of the world's largest economies, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Sharif Cicip Sutardjo said.

"So far, the orientation of development in Indonesia has remained focused on land," Indonesian news agency ANTARA quoted Sutardjo as saying.

The McKinsey Global Institute, in a report entitled "The Archipelago Economy: Unleashing Indonesia's Potential", said that the fishery sector was a main sector which could help boost Indonesia to become an advanced economy by 2030.

"By that year, Indonesia's economy will emerge as the seventh biggest in the world, outpacing even those of Germany and Britain," Minister Sutardjo said.

The Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister added that development in Indonesia should now be focused on the sea because most of the land based biodiversity has been depleted.

Indonesia still has a rich marine potential, which is yet to be tapped into.

Sarwono Kusumaatmadja, a former marine affairs and fisheries minister, said that Indonesia comprises 17,504 islands with a coastal line stretching as long as 104,000 kilometres, and was a maritime nation in the past.

"But now Indonesia has lost its iconic status as a maritime nation that it once enjoyed during the era of the Majapahit and Sriwijaya kingdoms," Kusumaatmadja, who is now an adviser at the marine affairs and fisheries ministry, said.

Kusumaatmadja said people often misunderstood that Indonesia was a maritime country because it had a vast water area. A maritime country should also have an advanced marine industry, products and commerce.

Indonesia has not yet reached that stage, including having an advanced and reliable navy, thus the country should focus its development on the marine sector.

"The marine potential could be exploited to the maximum to boost Indonesia's economic growth and ensure the welfare of the people," Kusumaatmadja said.

Minister Sutardjo pointed out that through the Juanda declaration of 1957, Indonesia was designated as an island country, with an exclusive economic zone of about 200 miles from its coastal line.

The Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries had earlier claimed that it has been applying research to develop technologies appropriate to the requirements of fishermen across the various regions of the country.

"The technology being developed by the marine affairs and fisheries ministry has been tweaked, keeping in mind the needs of fishermen and the coastal people in general," he stated.

Developing world maritime science was essential because Indonesia was yet to utilise its great marine potential, Sutardjo stated, while delivering a general lecture at a private university during an event entitled "Universitas Pembangunan Nasional Veteran" recently.

He also reiterated that with 17,504 islands and a 104,000 kilometre-long coastline, serious efforts should be made to tap into the country's considerable marine potential as much of the Indonesian mainland's biological resources have already been depleted.

It was with this in mind that Indonesia should develop maritime science for its younger generation. The minister further stated that the development of maritime science could encourage youths to find affinity with the area of sea development in Indonesia, which is an island country.

On its part, the Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministry has remained consistent in restructuring the pattern of maritime and fisheries development by adopting the concept of sustainable development with an emphasis on the Blue Economy model.

In the meantime, the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) has expressed hope that marine development would focus on the fishery sector to ensure the welfare of about nine million fishermen in Indonesia.

Kadin noticed that an upward trend in Indonesia's marine and fishery product exports has been noticed over the past three years.

Increase in export of fishery products results in prosperity for fishermen.

"I do not think it will be of any use if our turnover continued to increase but did not add to the welfare of fishermen," Kadin Deputy Chairman for Fisheries Affairs Yugi Prananto said.

Kadin data showed that Indonesia's fishery exports in 2010 stood at US$2.86 billion. These increased to US$3.52 billion in 2011, and US$3.85 billion in 2012.

"With the upward trend in the fishery export, we hope it will also improve the welfare of fishermen," said Yugi Prananto.

At another seminar on the national green base at the Bogor-based Institute of Agriculture (IPB) over the weekend, Minister Sutardjo revealed that the gross domestic product (GDP) of the country's fishery sector in 2012 increased by 6.48 percent or Rp57.69 trillion to Rp255.3 trillion.

"The Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) showed that in 2012, Indonesia's economic activities in the fishery sector were worth Rp255.3 trillion," Minister Sutardjo told the seminar.

He said that in the second quarter of this year, GDP growth in the fishery sector was recorded at seven percent, compared to the data for the corresponding period last year.

The growth is higher than the country's economic growth which was recorded at 5.81 percent.

In terms of economic size, the Rp57.69 trillion increase in the fishery sector, excluding the growth in other marine activities, was a big rise, according to the minister.

He said Indonesia had 2.96 million hectares of fresh water cultured fishery potential, of which only 628,857 hectares or about 23.04 percent had been fully exploited.

It also has 12.55 million hectares of sea cultured fish potential with a utilisation rate of only 0.94 percent or 117,649 hectares.

"The cultured fish potential still does not include the 541,100 hectares of fish ponds, 158,128 hectares of public water cultured fish potential and 1.54 million hectares of mina-padi (fish-rice farm cultivation) programmes," the minister stated.

With regard to catch fisheries, the minister said Indonesia has a potential for 6.5 million tonnes of fish per annum whereas in 2011, only about 5.71 million tonnes or 77.38 percent had been realised.

He said that Indonesia's water areas cover 5.8 million square kilometres, consisting of territorial waters, exclusive economic zones and continental shelves.

These areas are abundant in natural resources, both renewable resources such as fish, coral reefs and mangroves, as well as non-renewable ones like natural oil, gas, minerals and other mining resources. (1 USD = 10,982.75 IDR)

--BERNAMA

BERNAMA - Indonesia Needs To Focus Development On Fisheries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Shinkansen feasibility study in Indonesia in works*






Japanese Shinkansen

*The Japanese government has agreed with Indonesia to conduct next year its first feasibility study on introducing Japan&#8217;s bullet train technology to the Southeast Asian country, according to a source close to the negotiations.*

The envisioned study puts Japan a big step ahead of rivals including China and South Korea, and brings it closer to winning the contract, the source said as reported by Kyodo News on Wednesday.

Japan has been pushing strongly for its technology and expertise to be applied abroad in making infrastructure more efficient, including by building high-speed railway systems.

The Indonesian railway construction project is worth Rp 50 trillion (about ¥450 billion), according to the source.

The Japan International Cooperation Agency will conduct a three-year study in connection with Indonesia&#8217;s plan to build a high-speed railway system on Java Island, and was expected to sign a memorandum with the Indonesian government on Thursday at the earliest, the source said.

The study will look into costs and passenger demand, and ways to secure funding for the roughly 150-km route connecting the Indonesian capital, Jakarta, to Bandung, the source said.

JICA will likely consider the prospect of operating an additional route from Bandung to Surabaya in eastern Java, according to Kyodo News.

With Indonesia keen to build high-speed railway links, the business opportunity for Japan is large as *the combined potential routes will surpass 8,000 km, far larger than Japan&#8217;s bullet train network covering 2,400 km,* industry watchers said.

In 2011, Indonesia announced its vision to create a high-speed rail linking Jakarta and Surabaya, a center of commerce, to stimulate the country&#8217;s economy.

Traveling at a maximum speed of 300 kph, the projected rail link would transport people over an estimated 730-km stretch in about three hours.

Shinkansen feasibility study in Indonesia in works | The Jakarta Post



*Bakrie oil arm acquires field in South Africa*
Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, October 19 2013, 2:15 PM

*Jakarta listed PT Energi Mega Persada, arm of the widely diversified Bakrie group, sealed a deal to acquire an oil and gas block in South Africa.*

Energi Mega announced on Friday that it had acquired a 75 participating interest in Buzi EPCC Block in Mozambique. 

The company will be a new partner to the Mozambique government, which owns the remaining 25 percent stake through its Empressa Nacional de Hidrocarbonetos (ENH). 

Energi Mega said the acquisition of the block, which is expected to start production in 2017, had been valued at US$175 million. 

Energi Mega president director Imam Agustino said the Buzi block was a high value asset with measurable risk.

&#8220;A number of large multinational companies are actively exploring, appraising and developing their gas discoveries into LNG [Liquefied Natural Gas] projects in Mozambique. We are happy that our entry to Mozambique is in the early stages of gas development and our partner is the government,&#8221; Imam said in a written statement. 

Energi Mega said it would finance the acquisition with internal cash and loan financing.

The company&#8217;s head of investor relations Herwin Hidayat said Energi Mega&#8217;s internal cash would finance almost 50 percent of the $175 million needed to acquire interest in the block.

He said that the Buzi block was a good prospect.

The Buzi block, one of many fields in Mozambique known for its gas reserves and resources, is reported to have 283 billion cubic feet of proven and probable gas reserves. 

Moreover, the block also has 3.4 trillion cubic feet of gas prospective resources. 

It is also surrounded by other producing gas fields, such as the Pande, Temana and Inhassoro oil fields.

Moreover, proper infrastructure of gas pipeline from Mozambique to South Africa will secure its distribution. 

Demands are also in place, both export and domestic, including for Mozambique&#8217;s electric generation and petrochemical industry.

According to the ENH website, the previous 75 percent stake owner was Buzi Hydrocarbon. 

A report from Reuters said ENH in 2009 sold its 75 percent stake to PT Kalila Production in a deal worth $30 million. 

It said that Kalila Production would be represented locally by a 100 percent owned subsidiary called Buzi Hydrocarbons. Reuters also reported Kalila Production had operations in Indonesia as well as in the United States.

According to Energi Mega&#8217;s website, in 2004 the company acquired Kalila Energy Ltd. and Pan Asia Enterprise Ltd., the owners of 100 percent stake in Lapindo Brantas, which has a 50 percent working interest in and is the operator of the Brantas PSC (oil block).

However, in 2008, according to the website, Energi Mega converted a loan from Minarak Labuan Co. Ltd. into equity in Kalila Energy Limited and Pan Asia Enterprise Limited. Consequently, Energi Mega&#8217;s stakes in Kalila Energy Limited and Pan Asia Enterprise Limited were diluted to 0.01 percent.

Herwin said that Energi Mega acquired the 75 percent stake in the block from a company named Greenwich International Ltd. &#8220;It&#8217;s an independent company. The acquisition was carried out this October,&#8221; Herwin said. 

Shares in Energi Mega, which are traded on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) under a code ENRG, ended 4.35 percent lower at Rp 88 on Friday compared to a day earlier.

Bakrie oil arm acquires field in South Africa | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Lion Air set to use Bangkok as a hub*

BAMRUNG AMNATCHAROENRIT

THE NATION

Jakarta

*Lion Air, the Jakarta-based low-cost carrier, will use Bangkok as one of its hubs to strengthen its network connectivity.*

It hopes to play a bigger role the Thai and regional aviation market, drawing on Indonesia's strength as a popular tourist destination.

It has seven hubs at home - Jakarta, Batam, Surabaya, Bali, Ambon, Makassar and Manado - and one regionally in Kuala Lumpur, where it formed a joint venture with Malaysia's National Aerospace Defence Industries to establish Malindo Air, a budget carrier.

The group also runs Wings Air, a low-cost carrier flying to remote islands. The three carriers serve 76 destinations in Indonesia, far more than any other airline.

Bangkok is deemed a strategic location to link flights from the group's affiliated airlines and also regionally with cities. In the future, it plans to serve Japan and South Korea via its full service airlines. However, it's too early to reveal details.

CEO Rusdi Kirana said the launch of Lion Air in Thailand would help attract more travellers there. Even though it is newcomer there, that's not a big barrier. The market was large enough for every airline to survive, as long as they offer effective services.

It will compete head-on with AirAsia, which has a strong foothold there. It is eager to expand its network across Thailand and in the region through the years. 

Last week, it said it would fly from Krabi to Chiang Mai and also to Singapore. Early next year, VietJet from Vietnam will launch its flight there and then no doubt competition will heat up.

In Thailand, Lion Group has set up a joint venture, Thai Lion Mentari Co. It has received an air operator licence from the Transport Ministry and is working to get an operator certificate from the Civil Aviation Department.

Its inaugural flight will be from Bangkok's Don Mueang International Airport to Jakarta next month, with two flights a day. It also plans to add the Bangkok-Kuala Lumpur route with a daily service and a Bangkok-Chiang Mai route with three daily services. Other Thai provinces in its sights include Phuket, Krabi and Udon Thani.

It has two new Boeing 737-900ERs in a 215-seat all-economy-class configuration. Over the next five years, it plans to build up its fleet to 50 aircraft.

Lion Group has placed orders with manufacturers for 708 planes, of which 408 are Boeings and the remainder are Airbus and ATR. In November last year alone, it ordered 201 Boeing 737 MAX and 29 737-900ER, costing US$21.7 billion. Later last year, it placed an order for 15 ATR 72s and 15 more, bringing the total to 30.

The big fleet can ensure smooth and timely expansion, especially when a potential market shows demand for travel. In Thailand, it'll offer a true "low" airfare. 

Tassapon Bijleveld, Thai AirAsia's CEO, has shrugged off the entry of another low-cost carrier, saying his airline offers the best airfare deal in the market.

Kirana declined to disclose the airfare for Bangkok-Jakarta, but gave the example of Jakarta-Malando, which also takes about three hours. 

That flight costs about $90. But the Bangkok-Jakarta price would be somewhat higher since it's an international flight with additional operating cost of over 20 per cent.

However, its competitive edge is 15 kilograms of luggage for loading for free. No extra fee such as booking at the counter is charged.

To spur travel demand, it will work with travel agencies to design packages to stimulate passengers to travel more in other parts of Thailand, not only serve point-to-point service.

Lion Air was established in 1999 and launched its first flight in 2000.Now it has 98 aircraft in its fleet, operating 580 flights a day to 31 domestic and five international destinations.

Lion Air set to use Bangkok as a hub - The Nation


----------



## nufix

*Lion Air set to use Bangkok as a hub*

BAMRUNG AMNATCHAROENRIT

THE NATION

Jakarta

*Lion Air, the Jakarta-based low-cost carrier, will use Bangkok as one of its hubs to strengthen its network connectivity.*

It hopes to play a bigger role the Thai and regional aviation market, drawing on Indonesia's strength as a popular tourist destination.

It has seven hubs at home - Jakarta, Batam, Surabaya, Bali, Ambon, Makassar and Manado - and one regionally in Kuala Lumpur, where it formed a joint venture with Malaysia's National Aerospace Defence Industries to establish Malindo Air, a budget carrier.

The group also runs Wings Air, a low-cost carrier flying to remote islands. The three carriers serve 76 destinations in Indonesia, far more than any other airline.

Bangkok is deemed a strategic location to link flights from the group's affiliated airlines and also regionally with cities. In the future, it plans to serve Japan and South Korea via its full service airlines. However, it's too early to reveal details.

CEO Rusdi Kirana said the launch of Lion Air in Thailand would help attract more travellers there. Even though it is newcomer there, that's not a big barrier. The market was large enough for every airline to survive, as long as they offer effective services.

It will compete head-on with AirAsia, which has a strong foothold there. It is eager to expand its network across Thailand and in the region through the years. 

Last week, it said it would fly from Krabi to Chiang Mai and also to Singapore. Early next year, VietJet from Vietnam will launch its flight there and then no doubt competition will heat up.

In Thailand, Lion Group has set up a joint venture, Thai Lion Mentari Co. It has received an air operator licence from the Transport Ministry and is working to get an operator certificate from the Civil Aviation Department.

Its inaugural flight will be from Bangkok's Don Mueang International Airport to Jakarta next month, with two flights a day. It also plans to add the Bangkok-Kuala Lumpur route with a daily service and a Bangkok-Chiang Mai route with three daily services. Other Thai provinces in its sights include Phuket, Krabi and Udon Thani.

It has two new Boeing 737-900ERs in a 215-seat all-economy-class configuration. Over the next five years, it plans to build up its fleet to 50 aircraft.

Lion Group has placed orders with manufacturers for 708 planes, of which 408 are Boeings and the remainder are Airbus and ATR. In November last year alone, it ordered 201 Boeing 737 MAX and 29 737-900ER, costing US$21.7 billion. Later last year, it placed an order for 15 ATR 72s and 15 more, bringing the total to 30.

The big fleet can ensure smooth and timely expansion, especially when a potential market shows demand for travel. In Thailand, it'll offer a true "low" airfare. 

Tassapon Bijleveld, Thai AirAsia's CEO, has shrugged off the entry of another low-cost carrier, saying his airline offers the best airfare deal in the market.

Kirana declined to disclose the airfare for Bangkok-Jakarta, but gave the example of Jakarta-Malando, which also takes about three hours. 

That flight costs about $90. But the Bangkok-Jakarta price would be somewhat higher since it's an international flight with additional operating cost of over 20 per cent.

However, its competitive edge is 15 kilograms of luggage for loading for free. No extra fee such as booking at the counter is charged.

To spur travel demand, it will work with travel agencies to design packages to stimulate passengers to travel more in other parts of Thailand, not only serve point-to-point service.

Lion Air was established in 1999 and launched its first flight in 2000.Now it has 98 aircraft in its fleet, operating 580 flights a day to 31 domestic and five international destinations.

Lion Air set to use Bangkok as a hub - The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Contraception on the Rise in Indonesia *
By SP/Dina Manafe on 10:23 am November 12, 2013.
Category Health
Tags: birth, contraception, couples, family planning, fertile, health, long term, members
The number of people joining family-planning programs and taking contraception has risen by up to 8 million so far this year, an official said on Tuesday.

“Our duty is to assure that contraception is always available at health facilities,” Fasli Jalal, the head of the National Family Planning Agency (BKKBN), said while attending a nursing conference in Jakarta. “These contraceptives are free — the cost is born by the government in the state budget.”

Fasli said that the acute increase was most like attributable to the inclusion of contraception in Indonesia’s national health insurance scheme, known as the JKN. The JKN was first implemented on Jan. 1, 2014.

Longer-term forms of birth control are, however, available only to married couples on the insurance scheme — anyone having sex out of wedlock must continue to use prophylactics such as condoms at their own cost.

Fasli said around 58 percent of the country’s estimated 45 million couples were covered by the scheme.

Doctors and nurses should receive training, Fasli said, in how to administer the various treatments on offer — from injections lasting 8-12 weeks, to implants and surgery — while the agency will also provide incentives to health professionals from the state budget to promote wider use of contraception.

Contraception on the Rise in Indonesia - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## nufix

we should be tough on preventing baby boom, turning "two childs are enough" program into "two childs policy" for newly weds would be a start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.sea

*The Fall*
For many years, Indonesia has enjoyed trade surpluses through its growing exports. However, a sudden decrease in global demands has left the country struggling with $2.3 billion trade deficit, the largest since 2008. This, together with the news of US government shutdown and the expected budget cuts, has put tremendous pressure on the country’s currency.

Reduction in the government’s fuel subsidy spending and increase in central bank interest rate are still unable to remedy the situation. Bank Indonesia has also asked local banks to work on improving the onshore trading volume and stated that it would specify hours in which banks could quote rupiah’s exchange rates in an attempt to cut down on speculative play in the global market and exercise some control over the weakening rupiah.

Nevertheless, rupiah depreciated by 6 percent in August 2013, making it the worst-performing currencies in Asia. By September, it was trading at 11,580 against the US dollar, its weakest level since April 2009.

*The Aftermath*
Rupiah’s volatility continues to scare investors. Indonesia’s stock and bonds have been met with weakened sentiments, thus decreasing the country’s appeal as an investment of choice among traders. Expensive import has also caused inflation to rise with estimates pegging the year-end level at 9 percent. This will be most harmful for small business owners and consumers from low income groups.

While weak commodity exports are expected to continue to widen the current account deficit, the optimists’ camp believes that weaker rupiah will help to bring back the balance in trade as it makes imports more expensive. Local products will be cheaper and more competitive in comparison which will result in increasing domestic consumption.

There is still another bright side to the situation. Indonesia has recently experienced growth in tourism as trips to Indonesia have become cheaper for many international travelers.

*The Outlook*
Rupiah’s devaluation is worrisome but experts see it more as a ‘short-term hiccup’ than anything else. Furthermore, the wave of currency depreciation is a global phenomenon and should not be taken as an indication of Indonesia’s unfavorable fundamentals.

Indonesia’s current trade imbalance can be fixed by strengthening the manufacturing sector. The former model, which relies heavily on raw materials and cheap labor, has supported the country’s growth so far but is largely under pressure now. Emergence of factories with higher value products is expected to start a new export regime that will help the country to bounce back. Indonesia’s publicly listed manufacturers have seen their shares rise, showing investors’ faith on the growth of this sector. Nevertheless, this solution comes with its own set of challenges in order to work. Indonesia has to focus in solving its problems of corruption, weak infrastructure, hardly functioning ports, and a poorly educated workforce.

Rupiah has been putting up a bad performance lately, however, well-planned policies can mitigate its negative impact on the economy and prevent any future similar crisis. Development of the manufacturing sector, reduced imports, and more competitive exports can boost domestic industries, thus cushioning the economy against currency instability and creating a more sustainable economic growth.
Rupiah is Asia’s Worst Performing Currency for 2013 | Global Indonesian Voices

*Indonesian Economic getting worse in here 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.sea

Indonesia’s economic nationalist policies have recently been on the rise. However, foreign investors are skeptical that politicians will be making policies that are strictly restrictive considering the fast approaching election.

While restrictive policies are bound to put local businesses at an advantage, they put foreign investors at a disadvantage and potentially lead to reduced foreign investment in the country. For an economy like Indonesia, which is now driven by both local demand and international trade, these policies can be a double-edged sword.

*What is Economic Nationalism?*
According to Wikipedia, economic nationalism is “a body of policies that emphasize domestic control of the economy, labor, and capital formation”.

It is an inward-looking trade policy that uses tariffs and restrictions to protect domestic consumption, workforce and capital gains. Using concepts such as protectionism, import substitution and mercantilism, it questions globalization and the benefits of unrestricted free-trade.

Some examples of economic nationalism include imposition of currency control by Malaysia government during the 1997 currency crisis, economic policy of tariffs and devaluation by Argentina during the 2001 financial crisis, tariffs for domestic steel production by the USA and controlled exchange of Yuan by China.

*Economic Nationalism in Suharto’s era*
Suharto was the second President of Indonesia and an authoritarian leader who ruled the country for about 30 years. Suharto’s rule, referred to as the ‘New Order’ _(Orde Baru), _has been attributed with traits of collusion, corruption and nepotism.

Suharto started off with restoration of policies focusing on economic development and ties with the West. Resentment grew among the Indonesians when they realized that there was an increased focus by the government towards attracting foreign investors and, hence, resulted in many violent protests. Fearing dissent among the people, Suharto introducedeconomic nationalist policies, such as imposing restrictions on foreign investors and started favoring indigenous Indonesian businessmen. It resulted in a rapid industrialization and impressive economic development as poverty went down and Indonesia was referred to as an ‘Asian Tiger’. Unfortunately, it was also largely coincided with growing corruption. The developmental impact by Suharto’s economic nationalism policies was shattered by the 1997 Asian Financial Crisis.

*Economic Nationalism Now*
Recently, Indonesia implemented many economic nationalist policies that put foreign investors at a disadvantage. Foreigners face heavy restrictions on the share of local businesses, especially on policies encouraging investment and creation of jobs in the mining industries. The Indonesian banking sector has been known as one of the most open regimes around the world. However, new regulations now restrict new investors from buying more than 40% shares of a local bank.

The rise of economic nationalist policies is bound to slow down foreign investments in Indonesia. The take-over of Bank Danamon, the 6th largest bank of the country by DBS Holdings Group, a Singapore-based company came to a halt following these policies.

In 2012, Jakarta came up with a new law requiring foreign companies to diversify their stakes in Indonesian projects gradually, with a maximum ownership at 49% and the majority being owned by Indonesian companies or the government. There have been increased concerns voiced over these policies by foreign diplomats of other countries. Greg Moriarty, the Australian Ambassador to Indonesia stated that Indonesia’s increase of economic nationalism is due to greater self-confidence in the South East Asia’s largest economy.

The nationalist policies are meant to give opportunities to local businesses but if the locals are slow to respond to such opportunities, there will still be a need for imports to meet the demands of goods by the people which can adversely affect the balance of payments for the country.

*Conclusion*
While Indonesia can afford the posturing in good times to give opportunities for local businesses to grow, signs are not encouraging for a sustained positive economic development. With strict policies and tags attached to investment in Indonesia, chances are that investors will start looking for other markets and that will put Indonesia at a disadvantage in the long run. An example is Freeport McMoRan, a US-based mining giant, where new divestment laws could end long-term mineral rights and profit-sharing between the company and the Indonesian government.

Standard & Poor, an international rating agency, is also declining to upgrade Indonesia’s sovereign debt ratings from BB+, stating the country is at risk of ‘policy slippages’. Although nationalist policies are crucial for protecting local businesses and displaying assured confidence among the locals, such policies can be perceived as restrictive which bring more harms for the economy in the longer run.

Indonesia's Economic Nationalism: a Double-edged Sword | Global Indonesian Voices

*Indonesia’s Economic Nationalism: a Double-edged Sword *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*RI seeks to suspend Oz *
*cattle imports *

Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Tue, December 10 2013, 10:03 AM

The government has requested cattle importers to temporarily halt bringing in livestock from Australia pending the completion of diplomatic moves to restore bilateral ties damaged by recent spying allegations.

Following reports of the surveillance, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono suspended cooperation on three fronts, namely military and defense; joint-patrols on people smuggling; and intelligence and information sharing with Australia.

Cooperation in other sectors, such as trade and agriculture, have apparently now also been affected.

Agriculture Minister Suswono said on Monday that the government had a clear stance on Jakarta-Canberra bilateral issues.

He said that the ball was now in Australia’s court, which, he said, should prove its genuine commitment to rebuilding trust and confidence within Indonesia. “However, when it comes to cattle and beef imports, the deals were made within a business-to-business framework. We can only appeal to importers to act in line with the government’s stance, until everything is completely normalized,” Suswono said.

He called on business players in the sector to make the necessary adjustments in accordance with the progress of bilateral relations.

The minister also said that the government was ready to reduce the volume of imported cattle from Australia. “If the President is not satisfied with Australia’s response to the recent diplomatic tension, then we will review the policy,” the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS) politician said.

Days after news reports about Canberra’s tapping of the phones of Yudhoyono and First Lady Ani Yudhoyono broke, last week, Coordinating Economic Minister Hatta Rajasa indicated the cattle trade with Australia could also be affected, saying that Indonesia should begin to reduce its dependence on Australian cattle.

State-owned agribusiness PT Rajawali Nusantara Indonesia, meanwhile, said it had halted talks on a cattle ranch operation in Australia, saying that it had started talks with a New Zealand firm as an alternative.

Previously, the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) said it hoped that the frayed Indonesia-Australia ties would not hurt the domestic economy.

Kadin chairman Suryo Bambang Sulisto said the government should not make any decisions pertaining to business affairs, which might disrupt long-established, mutually beneficial economic relations.

“The government needs to be careful about [making] any decisions that could affect the business sector; it needs to thoroughly assess the benefits and disadvantages. We do not want this issue to negatively affect investment flows or other business aspects,” Suryo said.

He added, however, that the government’s plan to suspend bilateral talks on the comprehensive economic partnership agreement (CEPA), which began last year, was acceptable as it was likely to have only a minor impact on businesses.

The move to halt CEPA negotiations was publicized on Wednesday, along with the official announcement that the government was suspending its cooperation with Australia on preventive measures to curb the number of boat people passing through Indonesia.

Indonesia and Australia recently completed the second round of talks on the CEPA, which aims to significantly boost bilateral trade.

Australia has traditionally been Indonesia’s largest trading partner. The two countries traded a total of US$10.20 billion worth of commodities and products last year, of which Indonesia exported goods worth $4.91 billion and imported goods worth $5.3 billion.

RI seeks to suspend Oz cattle imports | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Yay! Indonesia’s taxis now have internet*

December 11, 2013
at 12:30 pm
by Enricko Lukman





Indonesia’s capital city, Jakarta, is notorious for its traffic jams, and it’s just a waste of time getting stuck on the road as you head to your next meeting. One taxi fleet recognizes this problem and wishes to put a smile on the face of its passengers by offering free wi-fi.

Express Group has free wi-fi installed in 400 of its taxis in Jakarta, Depok, Tangerang, and Bekasi areas. These special cabs will have a Huawei wi-fi hotspot logo on the back of each vehicle. Yes, these cabs are using Huawei E5520 routers, which explains the Huawei logo.

The free wi-fi program is run jointly between Chinese phone-maker and telecoms hardware giant Huawei, IT product distributor Intertec, and local telco Telkomsel. This pilot program will last for six months and might be extended if the company gets good results out of it. Express Group is the second largest taxi fleet in Indonesia, commanding about 11 percent market share in the country.

I’m excited about this program, and I think it can convince a few customers to hail Express cabs if they want to surf the net for free – or get some work done – whilst on the road. If this project is successful in putting more butts in passenger seats, then market leader Blue Bird Group could be prompted to offer similar connectivity in its taxi fleet.

Recently Express Group sealed a partnership with ticket booking site Tiket, which enables customers to make online reservations for the company’s rental cars.

_(Editing by Steven Millward)_

_Yay! Indonesia’s taxis now have internet_


----------



## MarveL

*Japan's MUFG provides its first Islamic loan in Indonesia*

TOKYO: Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group's core banking unit will become the first Japanese bank to provide an Islamic loan in Indonesia, financial sources said, a key step that the bank hopes will help it build up its Islamic financing business.

Rapid economic growth in Muslim-majority countries in Southeast Asia and the Middle East has spurred many non-Muslim institutions to foray into Islamic finance. The top 20 Islamic banks have been growing 16 percent annually in the last three years, far outpacing their conventional rivals, according to Ernst and Young.

Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ (BTMU) joined hands with BNP Paribas, CIMB, Standard Chartered and HSBC to provide a total $50 million in 3.5-year loans to a unit of Indonesia's largest automotive distributor PT Astra International, the sources said.

They declined to identified as they were not authorised to speak publicly about the matter.

A BTMU spokesman declined to comment.

BTMU set up an Islamic finance team in Malaysia in 2008 and the team now has 25 bankers. In addition to Malaysia and Indonesia, the bank has also provided Islamic finance in Singapore and Brunei. - Reuters

Japan's MUFG provides its first Islamic loan in Indonesia - Business News | The Star Online

-  -​


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> *Japan's MUFG provides its first Islamic loan in Indonesia*
> 
> TOKYO: Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group's core banking unit will become the first Japanese bank to provide an Islamic loan in Indonesia, financial sources said, a key step that the bank hopes will help it build up its Islamic financing business.
> 
> Rapid economic growth in Muslim-majority countries in Southeast Asia and the Middle East has spurred many non-Muslim institutions to foray into Islamic finance. The top 20 Islamic banks have been growing 16 percent annually in the last three years, far outpacing their conventional rivals, according to Ernst and Young.
> 
> Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ (BTMU) joined hands with BNP Paribas, CIMB, Standard Chartered and HSBC to provide a total $50 million in 3.5-year loans to a unit of Indonesia's largest automotive distributor PT Astra International, the sources said.
> 
> They declined to identified as they were not authorised to speak publicly about the matter.
> 
> A BTMU spokesman declined to comment.
> 
> BTMU set up an Islamic finance team in Malaysia in 2008 and the team now has 25 bankers. In addition to Malaysia and Indonesia, the bank has also provided Islamic finance in Singapore and Brunei. - Reuters
> 
> Japan's MUFG provides its first Islamic loan in Indonesia - Business News | The Star Online
> 
> -  -​




i don't know ..................


----------



## MarveL

> *Indonesia continues to grow faster than India*
> 
> Indonesian economy clocks 5.6% growth in Q2 as compared to India's growth rate of 4.8%
> Somesh Jha | New Delhi December 14, 2013 Last Updated at 21:02 IST
> 
> 
> Indonesia, which replaced India as the second fastest growing economy in the world a few years ago, continued to grow faster than India in the second quarter of 2013-14, despite its economic growth rate standing at a four-year low.
> 
> India's growth rate in Q2 of 2013-14 stood at 4.8 per cent, sub-five per cent for the fourth quarter in a row. Compared to this, the Indonesian economy clocked 5.6 per cent growth in Q2, which was the weakest in four years. Indonesia's economy rose 5.8 per cent in the first quarter of 2013-14. India's economy, on the other hand, picked up pace from a four-year low of 4.4 per cent in the second quarter of the current financial year.
> 
> Indonesia's economy was hit by weak exports and a low consumption level due to high inflation. Indonesia's inflation stood at 8.32 per cent in October.
> 
> India also witnessed high inflation and consequent high interest rates dictated by RBI policy. As such, the demand of consumers in the economy, indicated by private final consumption expenditure (PFCE), remained low even as it grew higher than Q1. PFCE grew 2.16 per cent in this period against 1.62 per cent in the previous quarter. Last year, this had risen by 2.54 per cent. Retail-price inflation entered double digits in October in India after a gap of six months, clearly indicating that in the third quarter as well, demand might not pick up significantly.
> 
> On the other hand, exports were one of the few saviours for the Indian economy. The outbound shimpments rose double digits for three consecutive months in the second quarter (at current prices).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, China's growth was the highest. Among the rest of the BRIICS nations however, Russia, Brazil and South Africa saw lower growth rates than India in the second quarter.
> 
> Like India's economy, the Chinese economy also saw higher GDP expansion in Q2, compared to Q1. Its economy rose 7.8 per cent in Q2 of 2013-14, against 7.5 per cent in Q1.
> 
> Investment constituted half of the total growth in GDP of China. However, the growth in exports was weak.
> 
> The rise in India's GDP was mainly boosted by good farm produce as it grew 4.6 per cent in this quarter -- a two year high. Services remained at more than a decade low of 5.7 per cent.
> 
> All this while, the investment rate hovered around 30 per cent of GDP, which could have easily given a growth rate of over 7 per cent, had projects not been stalled or fuel-supply linkage problems in power companies resolved.
> 
> Things are not rosy in Russia as well, as it is witnessing the worst slowdown since the 2008 recession. Russia's GDP in July-September this year grew at the same pace as it expanded in the first quarter--1.2 per cent. This is the weakest growth among BRIICS nations. However, the government and various economists are hopeful of a recovery in the second half of the year - just as in India.
> 
> In South Africa, a contraction in mining, manufacturing and the agriculture sector led to a subdued growth of 1.4 per cent in the September quarter against 1.3 per cent growth in the previous quarter.
> 
> Brazil's GDP rose 2.2 per cent compared to last year's same quarter.
> 
> This comes after the Brazilian economy grew at the fastest pace at 3.3 per cent in the last three years in the June quarter.



Indonesia continues to grow faster than India | Business Standard

--​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia needs 30 years to become advanced nation*
Sat, December 14 2013 15:13 | 430 Views

Andi Abdussalam




(ANTARA News/Konecranes)


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Having been classified as a middle-income country since the early 1990s, Indonesia needs about 30 years to come out of what is called the middle-income trap and move into the high-income group of countries.

Indonesia, according to the Organization of Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) forecasts, is expected to shift from a middle-income nation to a high-income, or advanced country, by 2042. 

"That is much slower than Malaysia, which is expected to make that transition by 2020, China (by 2026) and Thailand (by 2031)," the Head of the Asia Desk, OECD Development Centre, Kensuke Tanaka, told participants at a seminar last week.

The middle income trap refers to a situation in which a country that has become a middle-income nation fails to become a high-income country and experiences stagnation.

Based on international standards, a country is said to have fallen into a middle-income trap if it stays at the middle income level for 42 years. 

Indonesia, Tanaka said, is only leading the Philippines, which is forecast to shift to an advanced nation by 2051, Vietnam by 2058 and India by 2059, because of being late in carrying out institutional developments and in anticipating changes.

"A number of middle-income developing countries are facing difficulties in maintaining their long-term growth and in moving away from the middle-income trap," noted Tanaka.

The OECD official said to escape the trap, developing countries must change their basic economic structures and develop their modern service sectors.

According to Indonesian Finance Minister Chatib Basri, of the 113 countries classified as middle-income nations since 1960, only 13 have been successful in developing into high-income states. The others remain caught in the middle-income trap.

He cited Brazil, India and South Africa as examples of countries that could not escape the trap. Japan, South Korea, Singapore and Ireland, on the other hand, succeeded in moving into the high-income group of nations. 

"Indonesia has only been classified as a middle-income state since the early 1990s. It is, therefore, still possible to avoid the middle-income trap," he added, speaking on the sidelines of an international seminar on the "Middle Income Trap" organized by the finance ministry, the National Development Planning Board and Bank Indonesia in Denpsar, Bali, on Thursday.

He added that Indonesia has a possibility of moving into the high-income group of countries based on several factors, such as high economic potential, including abundant natural resources, and a population of up to 250 million people.

Demographically, he said Indonesia's population is dominated by the productive, working-age group, which benefits the national economy.

This demographic pattern of a high proportion of working-age individuals in the population is called the demographic dividend and enhances a countrys economic performance.

"Of course, it is not easy to jump from a middle-income group to a high-income group. Even a World Bank study has shown that the number of countries that have fallen into the middle-income trap is far greater than the number of countries that entered the high-income group," he noted.

The finance minister said that Indonesia, which had been classified as a lower middle-income country since the 1990s and now had an average per capita income of around US$5,170 a year, would never become an advanced nation if it continued to depend on its natural resources and low labor wages.

He added that technological innovation-based human resource development is desperately needed to boost Indonesias productivity and prevent the country from falling into the middle-income trap. Better human resources are required to turn Indonesia into a high-income and advanced nation.

Chatib said one of the solutions to achieving these goals is boosting productivity through the creation of technological innovations, such as was done by South Korea, which became an advanced country in 15 years.

"We have to build good and capable human resources to boost productivity. The transformation should be done so that we will not depend on raw materials and low labor wages," the minister said.

In order to improve the quality of human resources, the Indonesian government will provide a tax allowance for companies that conduct research and development (R&D) for improving human resources.

"We are considering a tax allowance for companies conducting R&D for the improvement of human resources," the minister said.

Finance Deputy Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro added that persistent income and development disparities among regions could also push Indonesia into a middle-income trap.

"Indonesia has to overcome not only the disparities in peoples incomes, but also gaps in the development of its regions," the finance deputy minister said on Friday.

He noted that while Indonesias economy over the past decades has been relatively stable, the disparities between urban and rural areas continue to increase. As a result, the underprivileged cannot enjoy the benefits of national development.

"Jakartas share in the gross domestic production (GDP) distribution has been rising. In 1990 it was only 12.1 percent, but by 2010 it had increased to 16 percent. So, 16 percent of Indonesias economic output is generated in Jakarta. In contrast, the shares of Java and Bali are declining. This is not appropriate because the regional autonomy of these regions has not created growth, causing people in the regions to migrate to Jakarta," he noted.

Bambang suggested that major cities, such as Bandung, Surabaya and other cities in Kalimantan and Sumatra, should be converted into new growth centers to ensure more evenly distributed economic development. It would also reduce the burden on Jakarta, he added.

"We should not let people migrate to Jakarta at will because it places a burden on Jakarta, which is not good for Indonesias economy," Bambang said.

In order to overcome such disparities that can trap the country in the middle-income group level, Indonesia has to undertake structural reforms to evenly distribute growth.

According to Dody Budi Waluyo, executive director of Economic Research and Monetary Policy Department of the Bank Indonesia (the central bank), Indonesia needs to carry out structural reforms to accelerate its high-value productivity program and to become an advanced country.

"The point is that Indonesia should carry out structural reforms to support even growth stability and to coordinate certain sectors, particularly the production sector," Waluyu said.

He added that Indonesia could avoid the middle-income trap because it has the largest economic potential among developing countries. With this potential, Indonesia, as a middle income nation, could overcome the constraints it is facing to shift into the group of countries with high income levels.

"Structural reforms will be a long process. Indonesia has actually done it since it was affected by the 1997 crisis. Though it has not achieved a maximal result, yet it has to continue to do it with a more coordinated policy with Bank Indonesia," Waluyo said.

_(A014/INE)
EDITED BY INE
(A014/KR-BSR/A014) 
Editor: Jafar M Sidik_

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Indonesia needs 30 years to become advanced nation - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RI’s economy to grow 
6% in 2014: VP *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, December 16 2013, 10:30 PM

Vice President Boediono has said he is optimistic that with better control of food-price inflation Indonesia’s economy will grow by between 5 percent and 6 percent in 2014.

“I predict that our economic growth will improve next year although it is not likely to be over 6 percent as occurred in 2011. However, this cannot be avoided if we want a balance between stability and economic growth,” said Boediono.

He was speaking to journalists and foreign diplomats at the Jakarta Foreign Correspondence Club in Jakarta on Monday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

Boediono added that Indonesia’s inflation rate until the end of 2013 was expected to reach 8 percent and this figure was far above the country’s average inflation rate during the last several years, which was between 4 and 5 percent annually.

“There are several factors that have triggered such a high inflation rate, including the fuel price hikes and increases in non-rice food commodity prices,” he said.

Boediono was also confident that investment and consumer spending in 2014 would remain high. Activities centering on the 2014 general elections would likely contribute positively to growth as well, he said.

Boediono added that oil imports would probably reduce due to the government’s plan to shift from petroleum diesel to palm-oil based biofuels.

On economic growth and stability, the Vice President said Indonesia was still noted globally as a high-growth country. After enjoying stable economic growth of 6 percent annually, Indonesia’s economic growth fell to 4 percent when the economic crisis hit in 2008. The country later restored pre-2008 rates of annual GDP growth of 6 percent, exceeding growth in other countries with the exception of China.

Boediono acknowledged that Indonesia had been suffering a current-account deficit since the fourth quarter of 2011.

“This is caused by decreased export values due to declines in commodity prices in the international market. Moreover, imports remain high particularly of subsidized fuel for domestic needs,” said Boediono.

“In 2012, Indonesia’s growth was also still supported by investment and consumer spending that was relatively high despite weaker exports,” he went on.

Declining export values in 2013 were one of major causes of Indonesia’s weaker economic growth. Nevertheless, Boediono said, there were many positive factors that could raise enthusiasm in 2014, so that he was optimistic 6 percent growth was achievable for Indonesia in the midst of the ongoing global economic slow down. (ebf)

RI’s economy to grow 6% in 2014: VP | The Jakarta Post

I hope so, Indonesia need more productivity in service and technological sector to push economic growth next year

*RI at middle-income crossroad *
*
Satria Sambijantoro, The Jakarta Post, Nusa Dua, Bali | Headlines | Fri, December 13 2013, 10:55 AM 

Indonesia is now racing against the clock to boost its manufacturing sector and strengthen its supply-side economy as the nation is on the brink of falling into the middle-income trap, a state that has afflicted other emerging market economies.

Government officials have acknowledged that Indonesia now needed bold policy measures to prevent the country from falling into the middle-income trap.

“Is there a risk that Indonesia will get trapped in the middle-income group? Unfortunately, the answer is yes. Indonesia has grown to become a lower middle-income country since the 1990s, and we are still there now,” Finance Minister Chatib Basri said Thursday in his keynote speech delivered during an international seminar held in Nusa Dua, Bali.

With its gross domestic product (GDP) per capita of US$4,790, Indonesia is now classified as a lower middle-income country and — just like its peers at this level — is aspiring to become a high-income country, classified as the one with GDP per capita of more than $11,750.

However, some countries never get there, and instead see stagnation in GDP growth due to rising labor costs and decreasing productivity, leaving their citizens’ income “trapped” in the middle level.

A study from the World Bank showed that out of 101 middle-income countries in 1960, only 13 graduated to become high-income countries by 2008.

Countries that were seen as case studies for falling into the middle-income trap were South Africa and Brazil. Both countries used to post strong economic growth, yet recently have seen a significant drop in GDP growth. In the third quarter, South Africa expanded by only 0.7 percent while Brazil contracted by 0.5 percent.

“Brazil and South Africa stayed at the middle-income level because they, just like us, continued to depend on natural resources and cheap labor,” Chatib said. “If Indonesia wants to climb up the ladder, then we have to give more support to innovation and technology.”

Signs that Indonesia might be falling into a middle-income trap have been apparent, with the economy already having slowed for five consecutive quarters to touch 5.6 percent in the third quarter, its slowest growth rate in nearly four years.

The slowdown has been attributed to Indonesia’s weak supply-side economy, which is beleaguered with insufficient infrastructure and an underdeveloped manufacturing sector that cannot cope with increased demand from the growing middle class.

To fill the gap between supply and demand in the domestic economy, Indonesia has been forced to depend on imports, causing a large deficit in the current account that has created economic instability and prevented the country from posting higher GDP growth.

To deal with the issue, Chatib said that he had prepared a slate of possible tax breaks for companies that produced intermediate goods, seen as the missing link in Indonesia’s industry, as well as for firms allocating funds to research and development, which could generate more skilled labor in the domestic economy.

Indonesia is also preparing to ban raw mineral exports starting next year, a move that is aimed at developing the local manufacturing sector, which would be expected to produce more value-added goods and fewer raw resources.

Deputy Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro highlighted the need for Indonesia to push down burdensome energy subsidies, which have prevented the government from allocating more spending for productive use.

“To avoid the middle-income trap, we need to have enough fiscal space — if we have enough fiscal space in the budget, we can do everything from expanding infrastructure to improving productivity,” Bambang said in the seminar.

“The dependence on subsidies, which are more a political tool rather than fiscal tool, has become a big burden,” he added.

RI at middle-income crossroad | The Jakarta Post

Just take out those subsidies, we don't need it. Indonesian people must know if those subsidies will hurt them a lot in future than helping them*

*Japan to lend ¥150b for 
Indonesia’s infrastructure 
projects *
Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Tue, December 17 2013, 9:44 AM

Japan will provide Indonesia with a total of ¥150 billion (US$1.46 billion) in loans for the country to boost development of vital infrastructure in the coming years.

Industry Minister MS Hidayat said Monday that the loan, made available through Japan’s Overseas Development Agency (ODA), would help finance dozens of projects under the Metropolitan Priority Area (MPA) program, including their feasibility studies. The cooperation under the MPA program was signed by both governments in 2010.

The flagship projects in the program include the development of a port in Cilamaya, Karawang, West Java, and mass rapid transportation (MRT) system in Jakarta. 

“With all its drawbacks, Indonesia will still attract investment from Japanese firms. That encourages the Japanese government to assist with the development of infrastructure here,” Hidayat said.

Citing Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta as an example, Hidayat said that the backlog and inefficiency at the country’s main port hampered export and import activities.

The industry minister, along with some other Cabinet members including Coordinating Economic Minister Hatta Rajasa and Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan, headed by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, paid a visit to Japan last week where both sides expressed their intentions to forge closer economic links.

Hidayat said that during a roundtable meeting with a number of top Japanese firms, including Mitsubishi, Toshiba, Marubeni IHI and Inpex, some business executives conveyed their interest in expanding their businesses in Indonesia, injecting between $3.5 billion and $4 billion in multi-year investments.

Toshiba, for example, aims to make Indonesia its regional production base for electronics products, while Marubeni wants to set up a power plant with local firms, including Indika Energy. 

This fits the estimate of the Japan Bank for International Cooperation pointing out that Indonesia would become Japan’s main investment destination next year, according to Hidayat.

“We ask Japanese investors to disperse their investments outside Java to develop our industries on other islands ,” Hidayat said.

Investments from Japanese firms totaled $2.46 billion in 405 projects last year, while in January-September this year they reached $3.64 billion in 646 projects.

The Industry Ministry’s director general for international industry cooperation, Agus Tjahajana, said that during the visit, Indonesia also requested a review of its economic partnership agreements amid rising concern the deal did not benefit both parties equally.

A recent study by the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) suggested that Indonesia had not taken full advantage of increased market access due to a lack of product diversification.

Exports of manufactured products expanded by 78.08 percent to $12.58 billion in 2011 from 2009, but imports jumped by 97.07 percent to $19.23 billion in the same period, the study reveals.

“We’ve followed up by sending a formal letter to Japan for the review,” he said.

Overall trade between Indonesia and Japan stood at $52.9 billion last year, with exports from Indonesia amounting to $30.14 billion and imports $22.77 billion. From January to August this year, it settled at $31.24 billion with Indonesia exporting $18.19 billion and importing $13.05 billion.

Paper Edition | Page: 3

Japan to lend ¥150b for Indonesia’s infrastructure projects | The Jakarta Post

Indonesia need more money to build her infrastructure projects

*Pertamina, SK Energy build 
asphalt refinery *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, December 13 2013, 8:45 AM

State-owned oil and gas giant PT Pertamina has agreed to work with South Korean SK Energy Co. Ltd. to develop an asphalt-oriented refinery plant to meet growing demand in Indonesia.

The two companies signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on Thursday in Seoul, regarding a plan for a feasibility study for the plant, which is expected to have a capacity of 1.5 million tons per year.

The location of Pertamina’s refinery unit IV in Cilacap, Central Java, will be chosen for the project’s study due to its ease of access to supply both for the domestic and export market.

Both companies also agreed that a joint venture would be established following a good result of the feasibility study.

Pertamina said the country’s national consumption of asphalt reached 1 million tons in 2012, increasing by about 26 percent compared to the level a year earlier of 802,850 tons.

“When the project [with SK Energy] is realized, we can secure supply for domestic demand of asphalt particularly to boost infrastructure development,” Pertamina director Chrisna Damayanto said.

Pertamina, SK Energy build asphalt refinery | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Ore export ban will force 
Freeport to halt most operations *
*
Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, December 13 2013, 8:38 AM





Troublesome times ahead?: Freeport Indonesia’s Grasberg mine complex in Papua is one of the largest copper and gold mines in the world, but the company will have to cut production by at least 60 percent if the government does not ease a regulation on a raw mineral export ban. (AFP/Olivia Rondonuwu)

PT Freeport Indonesia, a subsidiary of US-based Freeport McMoRan Copper and Gold Inc., says it may have to shut down most operations at its Grasberg mine in Papua if the ban on raw ore exports set to take effect in January goes through as planned.

Freeport Indonesia president director Rozik Soetjipto said on Thursday that the company would have to cut its production by 60 percent, since the existing smelting plant it used would not be able to process the company’s entire ore output.

He also said that the copper and gold mining giant would have to lay off more than half of the company’s employees, or around 16,000 workers. “If forced, we are ready with production adjustment. However, we don’t know how long that can last.

The overhead cost will be huge, and layoffs will happen,” Rozik said over the phone on Thursday.

Currently, Freeport Indonesia delivers 40 percent of its annual production of around 2.5 million tons of copper concentrates to a local smelter belonging to PT Smelting in Gresik, East Java. The company has a 25 percent stake in Smelting, which produces 300,000 tons of copper cathode per year.

Rozik said that the 60 percent cut in production would cause a 65 percent drop in its sales, a loss of about US$5 billion a year. The fall in revenue would result in the government missing out on roughly $1.6 billion from taxes, royalties and dividends.

Rozik said that Freeport was petitioning the government to allow it to continue to export its copper concentrates, which the company said had been half-processed to add value.

He said that allowing Freeport to export its copper would not breach the law. “We are trying to convince the government that the impact of this will be tremendous, for the company, government and society,” he said.

Industry players are waiting to see whether the government will fully implement the 2009 Mining Law, which requires mining companies to process their ores domestically before export. The law, which is to go into force Jan. 12 next year, will consequently prohibit the export of unprocessed ore.

The government failed to persuade lawmakers last week to allow an exemption for miners that had shown a commitment to building smelters. The government is still looking for a way to sidestep the law, possibly by adjusting the minimum purity level for processed ores.

Mining companies have known since 2009 that they would have to build smelters to comply with the law, but so far few have.

Indonesia is a major supplier of several minerals needed for industries around the world. Consequently, any ban in ore export will tighten the world’s supply and drive up prices, which have been falling due to the weakened global economy.

In anticipation of the ban, large Japanese nickel producers are seeking to increase ore purchases from the Philippines and New Caledonia, Bloomberg reported on Thursday. Sumitomo Metal Mining Co. will secure 40 percent of its imports from the Philippines and 60 percent from New Caledonia. Pacific Metals Co. and Nippon Yakin Kogyo Co. will make similar moves.

“No doubt it’s going to be chaos in January if Indonesia stops ore shipments. Because of the concern, we’ve halted imports from Indonesia from this month through next March,” Nippon Yakin spokesman Yusuke Takahashi said.

Indonesia supplied 44 percent of Japan’s nickel ore imports of 4.7 million metric tons last year, trade data quoted by Bloomberg shows. Indonesia also provided more than half of China’s nickel ore imports of 65 million tons in 2012, along with 47 percent of the Philippines’.

Three-month futures on the London Metal Exchange rose 0.9 percent to $14,150 a ton at 2:03 p.m. in Tokyo after touching a one-month high of $14,180 yesterday. Prices may average $14,750 a ton in the first quarter and $15,250 in the final, Barclays Plc estimates.

Ore export ban will force Freeport to halt most operations | The Jakarta Post
*


----------



## Nike

* In Meeting With SBY, Japan Industry Leaders Pledge Continued Investment *
By Primus Dorimulu on 10:00 am December 16, 2013.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Japan-Indonesia
*Tokyo.* Top Japanese companies have expressed their interest in expanding their investment in Indonesia, following their meeting with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in Tokyo last week, according to the head of Indonesia’s Investment Coordinating Board, or BKPM.

Yudhoyono, accompanied by a number of cabinet ministers and officials, attended a dinner on Friday with around 20 senior management figures representing companies such as Toshiba, Panasonic, Mitsubishi, Marubeni, Bank of Tokyo Mitsubishi, Itochu, Taisei, Toray Industries and Sumitomo Mitsui Banking.

“Traditionally, these corporations have been willing to set up operations in Indonesia,” Mahendra Siregar, the BKPM chief, said on Friday.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe affirmed the country’s intention to play a bigger role in helping boost Indonesia’s economy.

According to data from the Japan External Trade Organization (Jetro), in the first nine months of 2012 Indonesia ranked as the top investment destination of choice for Japanese businesses in Southeast Asia.

Japanese investors are especially active in the transportation sector, basic industries like cement, metals, machinery, electronics, petrochemicals, raw materials and pharmaceuticals.

From January to September this year, realized Japanese investment in Indonesia stood at $1.15 billion from 278 projects.

The figure is down sharply from the $2.45 billion worth of investment in 405 projects recorded in 2012. The shortfall is seen as a direct consequence of tighter liquidity on world markets.

Total trade between Japan and Indonesia for the first three quarters of 2013 stood at $32.23 billion, with Indonesia running a surplus of $5.13 billion.

In Meeting With SBY, Japan Industry Leaders Pledge Continued Investment - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> *Ore export ban will force *
> *Freeport to halt most operations *
> *Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, December 13 2013, 8:38 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troublesome times ahead?: Freeport Indonesia’s Grasberg mine complex in Papua is one of the largest copper and gold mines in the world, but the company will have to cut production by at least 60 percent if the government does not ease a regulation on a raw mineral export ban. (AFP/Olivia Rondonuwu)
> 
> PT Freeport Indonesia, a subsidiary of US-based Freeport McMoRan Copper and Gold Inc., says it may have to shut down most operations at its Grasberg mine in Papua if the ban on raw ore exports set to take effect in January goes through as planned.
> 
> Freeport Indonesia president director Rozik Soetjipto said on Thursday that the company would have to cut its production by 60 percent, since the existing smelting plant it used would not be able to process the company’s entire ore output.
> 
> He also said that the copper and gold mining giant would have to lay off more than half of the company’s employees, or around 16,000 workers. “If forced, we are ready with production adjustment. However, we don’t know how long that can last.
> 
> The overhead cost will be huge, and layoffs will happen,” Rozik said over the phone on Thursday.
> 
> Currently, Freeport Indonesia delivers 40 percent of its annual production of around 2.5 million tons of copper concentrates to a local smelter belonging to PT Smelting in Gresik, East Java. The company has a 25 percent stake in Smelting, which produces 300,000 tons of copper cathode per year.
> 
> Rozik said that the 60 percent cut in production would cause a 65 percent drop in its sales, a loss of about US$5 billion a year. The fall in revenue would result in the government missing out on roughly $1.6 billion from taxes, royalties and dividends.
> 
> Rozik said that Freeport was petitioning the government to allow it to continue to export its copper concentrates, which the company said had been half-processed to add value.
> 
> He said that allowing Freeport to export its copper would not breach the law. “We are trying to convince the government that the impact of this will be tremendous, for the company, government and society,” he said.
> 
> Industry players are waiting to see whether the government will fully implement the 2009 Mining Law, which requires mining companies to process their ores domestically before export. The law, which is to go into force Jan. 12 next year, will consequently prohibit the export of unprocessed ore.
> 
> The government failed to persuade lawmakers last week to allow an exemption for miners that had shown a commitment to building smelters. The government is still looking for a way to sidestep the law, possibly by adjusting the minimum purity level for processed ores.
> 
> Mining companies have known since 2009 that they would have to build smelters to comply with the law, but so far few have.
> 
> Indonesia is a major supplier of several minerals needed for industries around the world. Consequently, any ban in ore export will tighten the world’s supply and drive up prices, which have been falling due to the weakened global economy.
> 
> In anticipation of the ban, large Japanese nickel producers are seeking to increase ore purchases from the Philippines and New Caledonia, Bloomberg reported on Thursday. Sumitomo Metal Mining Co. will secure 40 percent of its imports from the Philippines and 60 percent from New Caledonia. Pacific Metals Co. and Nippon Yakin Kogyo Co. will make similar moves.
> 
> “No doubt it’s going to be chaos in January if Indonesia stops ore shipments. Because of the concern, we’ve halted imports from Indonesia from this month through next March,” Nippon Yakin spokesman Yusuke Takahashi said.
> 
> Indonesia supplied 44 percent of Japan’s nickel ore imports of 4.7 million metric tons last year, trade data quoted by Bloomberg shows. Indonesia also provided more than half of China’s nickel ore imports of 65 million tons in 2012, along with 47 percent of the Philippines’.
> 
> Three-month futures on the London Metal Exchange rose 0.9 percent to $14,150 a ton at 2:03 p.m. in Tokyo after touching a one-month high of $14,180 yesterday. Prices may average $14,750 a ton in the first quarter and $15,250 in the final, Barclays Plc estimates.
> 
> Ore export ban will force Freeport to halt most operations | The Jakarta Post*


 
We have given you 4 years preparation time....no more relaxing ...Freeport. The Gold is still inside the surface of Indonesia....we dont lose it.....


----------



## Nike

> *Batan may begin construction of nuclear power plant in 2015*
> Tue, December 17 2013 10:44 | 385 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The head of the National Nuclear Energy Agency (BATAN), Djarot S. Wisnusubroto, has said he expects the construction of a nuclear power plant (PLTN) to begin by 2015.
> 
> "It will be impossible for us to begin construction of a PLTN next year because of the legislative and presidential elections. Most likely, it will begin in 2015," Djarot said at the opening of a nanotechnology symposium in Serpong, Tangerang district, Banten, on Monday.
> 
> He said the results of a feasibility study of two locations for the construction of a PLTN in Bangka Belitung, namely South Bangka Belitung and West Bangka Belitung, indicated that both the sites are suitable for the construction of a nuclear power plant.
> 
> The result of the survey recommends the construction of about 10 plants with a total capacity of 10,000 MW in the two regions.
> 
> "We have not decided where the plants will be constructed. The government will decide that," he added.
> 
> He noted that more than 60 percent of the people surveyed supported the construction of a PLTN in the interest of generating the required power supply. Power outages are common in Indonesia.
> 
> "BATAN has been successful in developing nuclear energy. Over the past 30 years, we have developed nuclear reactors in Serpong and maintained them safely," the BATAN head said.
> 
> Djarot added that BATAN also planned to build a non-commercial PLTN reactor in the vicinity of the Technology and Science Research Center (Puspitek) in Serpong in 2015. That would prove nuclear energy generation is safe if managed appropriately.
> 
> Indonesian Research and Technology Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta said late last month that the government is committed to its plan of building a nuclear power plant, noting that over 76 percent of the people surveyed support the development of a PLTN.
> 
> "We will build a nuclear reactor for generating power," Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta had stated. However, the location of the nuclear power plant, which will have a capacity of approximately 30 MW, has not yet been decided.
> 
> According to a survey conducted by an independent organization for BATAN, 76.5 percent of Indonesians approve of nuclear development for scientific and technological purposes, such as energy development, medical care, animal husbandry and food security.
> 
> It was reported recently that studies are underway on the possibility of building two nuclear power plants in Bangka Belitung province, with a capacity of 10,600 MW. Nuclear power plants are expected to supply and meet 40 percent of the requirement for electricity in Sumatra, Java and Bali.
> 
> "The nuclear power plants are expected to become operational by 2025 or 2030 and, hopefully, they will meet 40 percent of the electricity needs of Sumatra, Java and Bali," said Governor of Bangka Belitung province Ekon Maulana Ali.
> 
> The government plans to build two nuclear power plants with a combined capacity of 10,600 MW. One plant will be built in the West Bangka district with a capacity of 10,000 MW, while the second one will be in Permis, South Bangka, with a capacity of 600 MW.
> 
> "The central government hopes that by 2015, the preparatory and planning stages will be completed. If the feasibility study results show that the locations are feasible for the construction of a nuclear power plant, then the government will proceed with the project," he added.
> 
> (T.A014/A/KR-BSR/B003)
> _Editor: Aditia Maruli_
> 
> COPYRIGHT © 2013
> 
> Batan may begin construction of nuclear power plant in 2015 - ANTARA News



Well i hope this plans can be done


----------



## Nike

*Diversified exports, reform 
keys to economic growth *
*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, December 18 2013, 12:38 PM

The government should carry out structural reforms to boost economic growth, which is expected to drop next year to around 5.3 percent — from this year’s projection of 5.4 percent — due to reduced investment and weaker external demand, an expert has said.

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) senior resident representative for Indonesia, Benedict Bingham, told a press conference on Tuesday that his organization recommended the government control energy subsidies and diversify exports in a bid to increase both local and foreign investment.

“Anything that will help reduce the contribution of the oil deficit to the current-account deficit would be very helpful,” he said, adding that anything that the government could do on energy subsidies would be a good move.

Citing the IMF’s latest quarterly consultation report made available on Monday, Bingham said that the current-account deficit would remain above 3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) this year and next year.

According to a report from Bank Indonesia (BI), the current-account deficit in the third quarter this year narrowed to US$8.4 billion or 3.8 percent of GDP, compared to $9.9 billion, or 4.4 percent of GDP, in the previous quarter.

Bingham said that the combination of slower domestic demand and economic growth, tighter monetary policy and a weaker rupiah was expected to affect the current account.

He added that the current monetary policy should be maintained, led by tax and subsidy reforms, and the exchange rate and bond yields should continue to reflect market conditions in order to facilitate an orderly adjustment to a challenging global environment.

He said that for longer-term growth, the solution lay in diversifying the country’s exports. He said that commodities, such as gas, coal and rubber, still amounted to more than 45 percent of the country’s total non-oil exports.

“A heavy concentration on commodity-based exports is not healthy for the current account and not healthy for growth prospects, either,” Bingham said, adding that commodity prices would continue to soften next year.

He said that Indonesia had huge untapped potential as it had around 45 percent of the labor force within the ASEAN-5 — Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand and the Philippines — but its non-commodity exports accounted for only 8 percent of a total exports in the region.

Bingham explained that diversifying exports would help the country reduce its unemployment rate as non-commodity businesses were more labor intensive.

One of the World Bank’s lead economists, Jim Brumby, said the government could not stimulate the economy simply by increasing productivity, but it had to look to logistics, creativity and infrastructure to boost productivity in both the domestic and international markets. (koi)

Diversified exports, reform keys to economic growth | The Jakarta Post
*


----------



## Nike

*Revision of law on livestock must be accelerated: Minister*
Thu, December 19 2013 11:06 | 318 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Trade Minister Gita Wirjawan hoped that the revision of Law No. 18/2009 on livestock and animal health would be accelerated to facilitate beef procurement through imports.

"I call on parties concerned to finish revising the law soon so that it will enable us to import beef from countries based on a zone system, not on a country basis," the minister said during a coordination meeting here on Wednesday.

He said that the revision of the law had reached the phase of deliberating the checklist problem by the ministry of agriculture. The process was expected to be completed at the end of January 2014 at the latest.

"If the checklist is already discussed the revision will probably be finished soon. It will give us freedom to import cattle," the minister said.

He said that if the revision was already completed, particularly on the clause that arranged the country-base system, Indonesia could import cattle or beef from any country like Brazil, which now adopted a zone-based import system.

"We can import cattle from any country as far as the country concerned has zones which are free from cattle diseases. Now we cannot import cattle from any country if it has a disease in one of its zones," Wirjawan said.

Agriculture Minister Suswono said meanwhile that the revision of the law was now being conducted together with the House of Representatives. It was expected to be finished at early sessions of the DPRs next sitting period.

"It is now being deliberated together with the DPR. We hope in the next sitting in January it will be finished. The government and the DPR have the same spirit," the minister said.

Suswono said that the revision of the law was very important for Indonesia to enable it to import cattle from alternative countries apart from Australia. But the interest of breeders at home is also taken into account in revising the law, he added.

"We should not be tied to one country only. We hope other alternatives, yet local breeders should neither be ignored and for that we should allow a price level which will encourage them to run cattle farming," the minister said.(*)
_Editor: Heru_

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Revision of law on livestock must be accelerated: Minister - ANTARA News


----------



## Daniel808

*Indonesian companies secure Chinese deals worth $33 billion on Xi visit.*
Oct 3 (Reuters) - Indonesian companies secured $32.8 billion of financing and investment from Chinese firms on Thursday during a state visit by President Xi Jinping, an Indonesian government official said.
Xi, in his first visit as president to southeast Asia's biggest country, became the first foreign leader to address Indonesian lawmakers in parliament.
He said China hoped trade with the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) would reach $1 trillion by 2020, from $320 billion in 2012, according to ASEAN's website.
Negotiated by companies including Indonesian state-owned firms and privately held Sinar Mas Group, deals included a $1.8 billion loan to PT OKI Pulp & Paper Mills - an affiliate of Sinar Mas - to build a mill in Sumatra, and funding for five Boeing 777-300 ER planes for PT Garuda Indonesia.
Several Chinese companies also pledged to invest in Indonesia, including Hangzou Jinjian Group Co. Ltd, which plans to spend $600 million on a bauxite-processing complex there, according to the government official.

Indonesian companies secure Chinese deals worth $33 bln on Xi visit| Reuters










*Waning rupiah not triggered 
by Fed tapering: BI*



Bank Indonesia (BI) Governor Agus Martowardojo claimed that the weakening of rupiah, which hit Rp 12,191 per US dollar on Thursday, the lowest level for five years, was not triggered by the US Federal Reserve's statement that it would begin tapering massive US stimulus in January.

“Tapering was anticipated […] it is only US$ 10 billion. The interest rate [in the US] has also been maintained at a relatively low level. So, basically, we consider tapering positive,” Agus told reporters at the State Palace on Thursday.

“The rupiah slightly weakened because purchases of foreign currencies usually increase around the year end. After we pass this period, [the rupiah] will be normal again,” he added.

Agus said that the response from the global market was good. “But still, we have to keep up our monetary and fiscal programs, as well as our real sectors to make our domestic situation even better,” he said.

Previously, BI spokesperson Difi A. Johansyah said the Fed’s tapering confirmation was positive in providing certainty.

“We can see that the global financial market’s reaction to the tapering policy is relatively stable because they are already ‘priced-in’. This means the looming uncertainty that shadowed the global economy has gone,” he said.

Waning rupiah not triggered by Fed tapering: BI | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Worked to Death? A Young Copywriter’s Passing Inspires Reflection Online *

*By Jakarta Globe on 1:39 pm December 19, 2013.
Category Featured, News
Tags: accidental death, Indonesia advertising*

*The death of a young advertising copywriter has touched a nerve in Indonesia where the 24-year-old’s passing has become a cautionary tale about the exhausting realities of holding down a white-collar career.*
*http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/tag/indonesia-advertising/*
* 
Mita Diran, a copywriter at Young & Rubicam Indonesia, was deep into another marathon shift on Dec. 14 when she aired her frustration over the unrealistic demands of her job on Twitter. It was a common theme of Mita’s writing. Her posts on Facebook, Twitter and Tumblr often lamented the impact the #AgencyLife had on her real life. Her work week had ballooned beyond weekdays, she wrote. Her overtime hours routinely bled into the next day.

“30 hours of working and still going strooong,” she tweeted at 5:47 p.m. on Dec. 14.

Hours later, Mita collapsed at a pizzeria near Senopati, South Jakarta, and fell into a coma.

She was dead the next day.

It’s unclear what caused Mita’s death. Her mother, in an interview with VivaLife, said her daughter died of a ruptured blood vessel in her brain. Doctors at South Jakarta’s Rumah Sakit Pusat Pertamina (RSPP) told Mita’s mother she had elevated sugar levels.

Her father, an advertising executive, said that Mita had worked for three straight days before her death, according to a screengrab shared on the Internet. Her coworker placed the blame on too many bottles of Kratingdaeng — the original uncarbonated version of Red Bull sold in small glass bottles throughout Southeast Asia. It is unknown if her death has any connection to being overworked.

Several hospital officials declined to comment on Mita’s death. Her father’s phone was off for two days when the Jakarta Globe attempted to contact him. He did not return text messages sent by this newspaper’s staff.

The Internet, though, was quick to reach a conclusion: Mita was worked to death. The story of her death has been published worldwide, from the Malaysian blog VenusBuzz to wide-reaching sites like Gawker and Buzzfeed. The consensus online was that Mita had died of exhaustion after excessive amounts of overtime.

A spokeswoman for Young & Rubicam Indonesia said the company was looking into claims that Mita had worked for three straight days. The company complies with Indonesian labor law, which prohibits working more than three hours of overtime per day, spokeswoman Sie Zin Lie told the Jakarta Globe.

“Up until now, we’re still trying to find out what really happened internally,” she said. “We are deeply affected by the loss of Mita and we pray for the family to have the strength to be able to get through this difficult time.

“Our priority at the moment is to support and pray for Mita’s family. All the employees of Y&R are in mourning at the time.”

The company employs 6,500 people in 90 countries with offices everywhere from New York to Yangon, according to its website. Y&R Indonesia’s clients include LG, Sony and the World Wildlife Fund. The firm released a statement on Facebook expressing its condolences to Mita’s friends and family. The company closed its doors on Dec. 16 as employees attended the woman’s funeral at Jakarta’s Jeruk Purut cemetery.

“It is with a heavy heart and deep sadness that we have to inform you we have lost our friend, sister, and work colleague, Mita Diran, earlier this evening,” the statement read. “Mita was a talented copywriter with a gentle smile who will always live on in our hearts.”

Online Mita comes across as an eager, but exhausted copywriter; a woman who was simultaneously enamored by the advertising industry and exasperated with its demanding workload. On Oct. 26 Mita tweeted “So it’s 2AM, Friday night and I’m at the office, nibbling on junk food with 9 other creatives. I’m actually okay with this. #AgencyLife“

But four days later she wrote “Lately, all my tweets sound tired” at 11:22 p.m. Another user retweeted the post shortly after Mita’s death, adding “May You Rest in Peace Dear.” It was a day after Mita’s death and the start of a groundswell of support. Her final post was retweeted more than 1,800 times as news of her death spread online.

We live in an age where our lives online remain long after our death. We spend our days relaying our thoughts 140 characters at a time, venting on Facebook and sharing sepia-toned Instagram memories. It continues on and on until one day when it just stops. What is left behind is a crystallized version of who we once were. For most, Mita was a complete stranger in a faraway land. But her life, at least the one discovered by those who followed the breadcrumbs left behind online, has struck a chord worldwide.

Feelings of exhaustion are common in the advertising industry, especially among those in the creative department, explained Christine Putri, the head of the creative division at the Jakarta-based advertising company M-Solving.

“It’s kind of tricky because creative people work depending on their mood,” Christine said. “You can’t force them to work 9-to-5. They might not be able to work during normal working hours, as you can’t force the idea to come between those hours.

“That’s why, when people start heading home, creative people normally start working, usually up to midnight or 2 a.m. in the morning.”

The company, Y&R Indonesia, is not at fault, Christine said
Mita Diran (Photo via Facebook)

“You can’t really blame on the company,” she said. “Working hours are something negotiable, to be adjusted with the way you work. We need to know how to keep awake until late at night in a healthy way. You should not consume energy drinks which might trigger heart problems. The way you do it with vitamins and basically just living healthily.”

Indonesian lawmaker Rieke Diah Pitaloka, who sits on the House of Representatives commission on labor issues, hoped Mita’s death would serve as a reminder to government officials tasked with policing for violations of labor law. Controversial issues like contract laborers and minimum wage hikes routinely pull thousands of workers to the streets of the capital in large labor protests. But the complaints of white collar workers, the men and women employed in the private sectors, often goes unheard.

“This incident should have opened the eyes of state officials,” Rieke said.

“[The officials] are paid with people’s money so that they will take preventive and repressive actions toward the K3 regulation violators,” she said, referring to the nation’s labor regulations.

At least one industry insider has called on Asia’s advertising firms to view cases like Mita’s death as a reason for reform. Steve Elrick, the former Asia Pacific executive creative director at BBH, wrote an editorial on the marketing and advertising blog Mumbrella titled “Come on, adland. How are you going to respond to this tragedy?” criticizing what he called “extreme” work conditions.

“This really isn’t about working long hours and a work life balance – those are conversations being held around the world in just about every business. This is about extremes; extremes that often seem to be becoming norms,” Elrick wrote. “If it was many other industries it would be classified as sweat shop labour and defined as illegal - but of course it’s advertising, a ‘cushy,’ sometimes professional, and often seemingly glamorous office job.

“The positive spin being that it’s a career choice where people willingly clock up crazy hours with a hunger and a passion to prove themselves and get ahead. And often it’s just that.”
Worked to Death? A Young Copywriter's Passing Inspires Reflection Online - The Jakarta Globe*


----------



## Nike

* Telkom Plans to Set Up Operations in Macau, Taiwan in 1st Quarter of 2014 *
By Francezka Nangoy on 2:31 pm December 20, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: indonesia, Internet, mobile phone, telcom, Telekomunikasi Indonesia




Arief Yahya, Telkom president director, plans an overseas expansion next year that includes Macau and Taiwan. (Photo courtesy of Telkom)

*[Updated at 2:45 p.m. on Dec. 20, 2013]*

Telekomunikasi Indonesia plans to provide services in Macau and Taiwan early next year, following the establishment of a subsidiary in the United States, as it aims to be the biggest telecommunication company based in Southeast Asia.

Arief Yahya, president director of the largest telecommunication company in Indonesia known as Telkom, told reporters in Jakarta on Thursday that it aims to enter Macau and Taiwan in the first quarter. Macau and Taiwan would be the eighth and ninth countries for Telkom in which it does business.

He did not offer much detail on the entrance to these countries.

Earlier this year, he said the prospects of Telkom doing business in Macau and Taiwan would be in the wholesale traffic business, which means handing international telecommunications to Indonesia and vice versa.

The company is aiming to enter 10 overseas markets by 2015 and become the largest telecommunication company in Southeast Asia. It is currently the second largest after Singapore Telecommunication.

Telkom recently set up a subsidiary in the US, which is its seventh operation outside Indonesia, Arief said.

He said the company has been operating in the US for a while, but this is the first time Telkom has set up a company in the US.

The subsidiary is called Telkom USA and was established on Dec. 11.

“Traffic to the US is very big, especially Internet traffic. You have to realize that a lot of the websites accessed from Indonesia are there,” Arief said.

For its expansion plan, he said Telkom is not spending a lot of investment since the company is renting a network from an existing operator in the US. However, he also said the company already has four network nodes installed in the US for its existing wholesale business.

He said the pay-as-you-go scheme — or having a pre-paid account — for its expansion in the US is “the safest entry strategy” for Telkom.

Meanwhile, Telkom is also aiming to double its customer base in East Timor. He had said earlier this year that the number of its cellular subscribers there may reach 100,000 subscribers and it aims for another 100,000 in 2014.

Its competitor, Timor Telecom, which is currently that nation’s market leader, claims to have 600,000 cellular subscribers.

In January this year, Telkom entered East Timor with $50 million in investment to operate GSM and 3G services. The company’s network coverage has reached 95 percent of East Timor.

Telkom’s other overseas expansion also covers a business in Myanmar where it secured a license to handle international networks to and from Myanmar.

Telkom Plans to Set Up Operations in Macau, Taiwan in 1st Quarter of 2014 - The Jakarta Globe

* With Santa Costume, Muslim Workers Don Cloak of Doubt and Guilt *
Marcel Thee meets Muslims struggling to reconcile their work commitments with their personal beliefs during Christmas

By Marcel Thee on 10:27 am December 20, 2013.
Category Featured, Features
Tags: Christmas, Indonesian Muslims



Shoppers visit a mall decked-out in Christmas decorations on Dec 16, 2013. (EPA Photo/Bagus Indahono)

With porcelain skin, the height of a model and sculpture-like features, Diana is a very eye-catching mobile phone saleswoman. This December, the red Santa hats that she and her colleagues don at their post in front of an elaborately decorated Christmas tree make Diana and her shop just that much more noticeable among the mid-day mall crowd. Nothing about this is out of the ordinary. It is just another example of a corporation getting the best out of the season. However, Christmas — its pop culture connections notwithstanding — is inherently a Christian holiday and Diana is Muslim.

This happens every year, of course. Malls get decked with majestic plastic trees, fake puffy cotton snow, toddler-sized candy canes and North Pole fashion for shopkeepers. It’s all a cheery habit that happens with many other religious holidays as well. However, for some the Christmas aesthetic they are expected to take part in goes over and above the uncomfortable agreement their workplace demands.

“If my parents knew I was wearing this,” Diana says pointing at her jolly red hat, “they would be extremely upset,” says the 23-year-old, who asked that her real name not be used for the purposes of this story. She also asked that the mall where she works not be divulged.

Though her parents are “understanding” Muslims, Diana says she considers donning a “Christian-related” hat creates an emotional conflict in her that she can only justify because she needs to make some money.

“This is easy money that I make [as sales promotion girl, or SPG]. I don’t mind wearing whatever kind of dresses my employees ask,” she says, no doubt referring to the revealing mini dresses that saleswomen are often asked to wear.

“But wearing something that goes against my belief system is very uncomfortable,” Diana said.

Like many of her peers, Diana’s solution is to pray that no one she knows will be traversing whatever mall she is working at.

Likewise, Lisa (not her real name), a shopkeeper at a clothing store at a mall in Serpong, Tangerang, says jokingly that she is always prepared to take off her Santa hat at the sight of “any old men in a peci [skull cap] because they look like [her] dad.”

Lisa, who is currently holding her first job, says that wearing a Santa hat is “not too bad,” but she fears that her company may ask her to wear something more elaborately Christmas-y.

“Maybe next they’ll ask us to wear a [full] Christmas and Santa costume too; all red,” she says, though she admits that this fear has as much to do with not wanting to look foolish as not wanting to violate her religious beliefs.

“It’s fine,” says Hasan, an attendant at a surf-related clothing store at the Lippo Supermall who only agreed to give out his first name.

Unlike Diana, 20-year-old Hasan has no qualms about being a Muslim wearing a Santa hat and spending eight hours a day listening to a Christmas music playlist throughout the month of December.

“It’s just a funny character and story,” he says of Santa and the folklore that surrounds jolly old St. Nick. Hasan admits that he knows little about how Santa Claus is tied to Christmas.

“I don’t know what Santa is for Christians,” he says. “Is he some kind of prophet?”

Hasan says that everything goes back to how his “soul” is comfortable with his own beliefs. He considers it odd that some non-Christians feel uncomfortable with what he considers the simple task of just wearing a costume. “If [the employers] ask us to perform a religious ritual, that might be a different issue, but this is OK,” Hasan rationalizes.

Diana and Lisa feel differently from Hasan but they seem to have come to terms with donning their seasonal getup without much fanfare. By Diana’s third day on this particular gig, she admits to barely realizing that she was wearing Christmas wear. Quite a feat considering she adheres to the belief that Muslims should not be involved in anything related to Christmas.

“I have many Christian friends, but no, I don’t wish them a merry Christmas. It is against my [religious and familial] teachings,” she says. Diana added that the Christmas ornaments at her work space made her feel slightly uncomfortable, “like I’m celebrating it.”

Lisa has experienced the same kind of regularity and acceptance, saying that her working days go without much fanfare, as usual. Asked whether there have been any uncomfortable moments or experiences that came from “dressing up Christian,” she said no.

“All my colleagues [the majority of whom are Muslim] wear the same thing, which helps make me feel comfortable. Most of them have undergone the same emotional conflict before and they let me know that what I’m doing is OK and not a sin,” she said.

For his part, Hasan says that he has experienced mild teasing from his close friends whenever they pass by his work place, but it has always been in good spirit.

For Randy Apriza Akbar, the manager of a large-scale event and wedding photography team whose job requires frequent photo gigs at churches during Christian ceremonies, there is no dilemma.

The majority of the people on his various photo crews are Muslim, and none have balked at the idea of undertaking a Christian-related job, including the few corporate Christmas parties they’ll be documenting nearing the 25th.

“What matters is that we are making money in a halal way,” the 26-year-old Muslim says.

With Santa Costume, Muslim Workers Don Cloak of Doubt and Guilt - The Jakarta Globe

* Indonesia Ore Export Ban Could Boost Shipping Costs *
By Keith Wallis on 1:17 pm December 20, 2013.
Category Business, Commodities, Featured
Tags: Indonesia mining, Indonesia ore ban



A barge on the river of Mahakam to load coal from the mining area in Samarinda, East Kalimantan, is shown in this photo taken on Nov. 10, 2013. (AFP Photo/Bay Ismoyo)

*Singapore.* Indonesia’s plan to ban exports of unrefined nickel and other minerals could drive up shipping costs as Chinese importers seek new supplies from more distant sources such as Australia and New Caledonia.

China typically buys most of its nickel ore from the Southeast nation, which plans to force mining companies from January to process raw metals before shipping them overseas as part of a drive to boost the value of exports.

“If there is a shift to other sources that have a greater ton-mile impact it will be very positive for the market,” said Khalid Hashim, managing director of Precious Shipping, one of Thailand’s largest dry cargo owners.

Charter rates for ships carrying dry bulk cargoes such as nickel ore and bauxite to China from Indonesia have already soared more than 50 per cent from late August to early December after Beijing boosted imports ahead of the planned ban, shipping data showed.

The French South Pacific territory of New Caledonia, Australia, Russia and the Philippines could boost nickel ore exports to fill the gap left by the Indonesian ban, said Jayendu Krishna, senior manager at Drewry Maritime Services.

Greater Chinese imports from Australia, New Caledonia and Russia would benefit smaller dry bulk vessels such as handysize and supramax ships of between 28,000-60,000 deadweight tonnes (dwt). But the Philippines is closer to China than Indonesia.

*Will it stick?*

Chinese imports of nickel ore, used to make stainless steel, in the first 10 months of 2013 rose 18 percent from the year before to 57 million tonnes, with around 31.3 million from Indonesia and 25.3 million tonnes from the Philippines, China customs figures showed.

“Indonesia is the No.1 exporting nation with about 55 million tonnes of exports expected for 2013,” said Peter Sand, chief shipping analyst at shipping trade body BIMCO. That compares with 48.5 million tonnes last year, according to data from GTIS and consultancy Drewry Maritime Research.

But some market participants question whether the ban by Indonesia, the world’s top exporter of nickel ore, will last.

Major miner Freeport McMoRan Copper & Gold has warned that the ban could cost Southeast Asia’s biggest economy $1.6 billion in lost revenue next year.

“This is not the first time Indonesia has threatened [a ban],” said Ian Claxton, managing director of Thai dry bulk owner Thoresen & Co (Bangkok). “[But] in the event the ban should stick then alternative sources need to be found. This will increase tonne mile demand, not a bad thing for supramaxes.”

Supramax charter rates between Indonesia and China topped $10,400 per day on Dec. 6 compared with a daily average of $6,171 in 2013, according to data from Clarkson Research Services, a unit of the British ship broking house.

A nickel ore export ban would make shipping safer as Indonesian ore is especially prone to liquefaction as it is loaded in remote areas where facilities to check moisture content are not available, said Hashim at Precious Shipping.

Some 81 seamen were killed in five incidents between October 2010 and February 2012 where ships capsized and sank after their nickel ore cargoes liquefied, said shipping insurer the American P&I Club.

_Reuters_

Indonesia Ore Export Ban Could Boost Shipping Costs - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* Indopura to Start Building $500m Alumina Plant *
By Suara Pembaruan on 11:42 pm December 19, 2013.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia ore ban, Indopura, Raw mineral exports
Indopura Resources, a joint venture between companies from Indonesia, Singapore, and China, started the construction of its $500 million chemical grade alumina plant in Kubu, West Kalimantan, in an attempt to tap rich bauxite resources in the region.

Indonesia is seeking to reap more added value from its rich mineral resources, with a planned mineral ore export ban starting Jan. 14.

The government issued a ministerial decree banning exports of some raw minerals — including bauxite — that would require the country’s miners to process their mineral ore before exporting.

“We are committed to investing in bauxite refinery in West Kalimantan, which has bauxite deposits of about 4.3 billion tons,” M. Arief Winata, Indopura’s managing director told reporters in a ground-breaking ceremony on Wednesday.

Arief said the plant would sit on 224 hectares of land and be online by the end of 2017: “We will process the bauxite so that it can have an added value to Indonesia’s economy and provide 1,500 jobs.”

He added that the plant would be able to produce 1.2 million metric tons of CGA per year.

CGA is used in the production of refractories, abrasives, building materials, integrated circuit packaging and materials for liquid crystal displays.

The ore bauxite for Indopura’s plant will be supplied from a 27,000-hectare mining area owned by Laman Mining, in Ketapang, West Kalimantan.

Arief said the company had designed and planned the plant’s construction for about a year, including conducting a feasibility study. For engineering, procurement, and construction of the plant, Indopura is working with Northern Heavy Industries Group, China State Construction Engineering Corporation, Zhongtai Construction Group and the Northeastern University Engineering and Research Institute.

Aneka Tambang, Indopura’s joint state mining company, is completing its first CGA plant in Taya, West Kalimantan, and will start production in April next year.

Antam has been building the plant since June 2011 and it is intended to process the company’s bauxite reserves to produce up to 295,000 tons of CGA per year.

The Indonesian government announced the policy to tighten its grip exports of ore minerals ostensibly to increase the value of its natural resources by processing them locally.

Mining accounted for only 12 percent of the country’s gross domestic product in 2011.

Indopura to Start Building $500m Alumina Plant - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* Jakarta to Add Rp 30b in Roads to Minimize Accidents at Railway Crossings *
By Lenny Tristia Tambun on 11:24 am December 18, 2013.
Category Jakarta, News
Tags: jakarta infrastructure, Jakarta roads
The Jakarta administration has announced plans to build five overpasses and underpasses at railway crossings to minimize train accidents within the capital.

“Overpasses will be built at the railway crossings in Bintaro and Permata Hijau, while underpasses will be built at Ulujami and Madiun,” Wahyu Wijayanto, the head of programs and funding at the Jakarta Development Planning Board (Bappeda), told the Jakarta Globe on Tuesday.

The construction of the overpasses and underpasses will be handled by the city’s public works office, he said. The project is expected to be finished within 10 months and will cost Rp 30 billion ($246,000).

“The overpass construction in Bintaro will be prioritized and will start in the beginning of 2014,” Wahyu said, adding that the Bintaro area was prioritized because heavy traffic congestion along railroad crossings in the area made it an accident-prone area.

Eight people were killed and around 90 were injured on Dec. 9 after a train from Serpong to Tanah Abang struck a Pertamina gasoline tanker at around 11:20 a.m. at the Bintaro railroad crossing.

Jakarta Deputy Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama said that during the construction, a section of Jalan Raya Bintaro would be closed and traffic there would be rerouted.

“We have made a study to determine whether the road will be closed only to private cars, or motorcycles too. We realize the roadblock will upset people because the traffic congestion will get even worse,” Basuki said.

Nevertheless, he said, the city government decided to go ahead with the plan to prevent fatal accidents in the future.

Gatra magazine reported earlier this month that there were 549 railway crossings in Jakarta — 197 were built illegally by local residents; 186 were manned by security officers; and 123 were legal but not manned.

Azas Tigor Nainggolan, chairman of the independent Jakarta Citizens Forum (Fakta), who also serves as chairman of the city-funded Jakarta Transportation Council, said that most train accidents in Jakarta were the fault of careless motorists and poor railway maintenance and weak regulations imposed by state-owned railway operator Kereta Api Indonesia.

The results of the Bintaro crash investigation are still unknown, but Azas speculated that one problem may be the increasingly standard use of railroad crossing sirens to control traffic regardless of whether trains are passing or not.

Previously the Jakarta administration announced that it would consider scrapping two of its three overpasses planned for 2014 and six of its seven underpass projects, because construction plans clashed with the intended course of an elevated railway funded by the central government, also set to kick off next year.

Manggas Rudy Siahaan, head of the Jakarta Public Works Agency, said that the city’s plans to build overpasses in Mangga Dua and Gunung Sahari would have to be reconsidered.

Work on the long-delayed Kampung Melayu-Tanah Abang elevated road would continue, he said.

Six underpasses — at Jalan Kartini, Jalan Industri, Jalan Cendrawasih and Jalan Garuda; and between Jalan Guntur and Jalan Cik Di Tiro; and Jalan Halimun to Jalan Madiun — have come under review.

Manggas said that the underpasses, overpasses and elevated roads were intended to ease traffic bottlenecks at key nodes throughout the city.

The Rp 9 trillion rail project will have two 10-kilometer sections: one in the eastern part of the city and another in the west. Manggas did not say how the conflict had arisen or how it might have been avoided.

These rail projects are not related to the planned monorail project and mass rapid transit rail line that are also under construction.

The monorail will run through downtown Jakarta, while the MRT will run on a south-to-north line through the city’s central business district.

Jakarta to Add Rp 30b in Roads to Minimize Accidents at Railway Crossings - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Mandiri Sekuritas eyes 
Rp 12t *
Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post | Business | Fri, December 20 2013, 12:51 PM

Securities firm PT Mandiri Sekuritas, a publicly listed Bank Mandiri unit, is aiming for Rp 12 trillion (US$984.33 million) in total underwriting business next year.

According to Mandiri Sekuritas managing director Iman Rachman, the company hopes to underwrite 10 initial public offerings (IPOs) and 20 bond issuances.

He said the company had so far received IPO mandates from three firms operating in the logistics,
financial and infrastructure sectors.

“The total value of the three planned IPOs ranges from Rp 3 trillion to Rp 4 trillion. Hopefully they will be realized in the first quarter of 2014,” he told a press conference held on Thursday.

Two of the three firms had actually planned to go public this year, but were forced to hold back due to volatility in the stock market, he added.

Mandiri Sekuritas has also secured mandates from eight firms — in finance, consumer goods, retail and transportation — that wish to sell debt papers in the first half of next year. The total amount of funds targeted from the bond issuances stands at between Rp 8 trillion and Rp 9 trillion.

The company’s 2014 business-value target is only slightly higher than what it achieved this year. Data from Mandiri Sekuritas shows that it managed to underwrite five IPOs, 22 bond issuances and three rights issues in 2013, with a total business value of Rp 11.2 trillion.

Iman said the company was also looking to assist Indonesian firms issuing ringgit-denominated bonds in 2014 as it had established a partnership with Malaysia’s RHB Investment Bank Berhad in the middle of this year.

“We would like to bring two to three Indonesian firms to the Malaysian bond market next year, but we are still discussing it with RHB because the requirements that apply there are different from what we have here,” he said.

In the domestic equity-trading market, Mandiri Sekuritas hopes to increase its share to 4 percent next year, from the current 3.8 percent.

In an effort to reach the target, the firm would expand its retail customer base to 45,000 clients and open new branch offices, said Mandiri Sekuritas president director Abiprayadi Riyanto.

“Some of the new clients will hopefully come from Bank Mandiri’s existing customers,” he said.

Mandiri Sekuritas managing director Laksono W. Widodo said the contribution from the retail segment was expected to exceed 40 percent of its equity-trading business in 2014.

According to the latest data, Mandiri Sekuritas recorded Rp 108.2 trillion from equity trading throughout this year, up from Rp 62.2 trillion in 2012. All of its segments reported increases, but it was the retail segment that booked the highest rise, from 20 percent of equity trading last year to 36 percent this year.

Mandiri Sekuritas estimates that equity trading among its retail clients will be even more robust, with the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) reducing the share lot size from the current 500 shares each to 100 shares on Jan. 6, 2014.

Mandiri Sekuritas eyes Rp 12t | The Jakarta Post

*RI universities cannot 
compete internationally *
*
Fuad Rakhman, Yogyakarta | Opinion | Sat, December 07 2013, 1:08 PM

Universities in Indonesia are having difficulties matching the world’s prominent universities and even Asia’s best. 

None of our universities are on the list of the 100 best Asian universities in 2013, according to Times Higher Education, while Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia have institutions on the list. Despite the abundant resources spent by the government on improving the quality of education, it seems our “best universities” cannot even be the best (or even close to the best) in ASEAN, let alone in Asia or globally. Here are some problems we face in improving our higher education system. 

First, the best people do not become lecturers. All parents, if they had the choice, would pick the best people to teach their children. It is widely accepted that the quality of education systems cannot exceed the quality of teachers. 

However, the best students have no desire to become lecturers. They usually go to large multinational companies, which compete aggressively to recruit our best graduates. Some companies provide scholarships to top students, with the agreement that the students must work for the companies following graduation. 

On the contrary, our universities do not usually have clear recruitment strategies and procedures. University officials are mostly very passive and not very creative when it comes to recruiting new lecturers. Faculty staff do not bother to attract talented candidates or seriously look at selecting the best students who could become excellent teachers. 

Second, there is no financial security for lecturers. The main salary of a lecturer is insignificant compared to those with similar education levels who work in other industries. Low salaries make university lecturer positions unattractive to the country’s best and brightest. 

There are many great Indonesian PhD holders who have opted to teach in universities abroad, earning much more than they would have done working in Indonesian universities. Unfortunately, we cannot expect them to return to Indonesia to strengthen our educational systems for many reasons, one being the amount of salary involved.

Further, faculty members resort to other sources of income to survive. The side jobs include teaching in other universities, becoming consultants, establishing a business and public speaking. These side jobs have significantly distracted our lecturers from their commitment to the quality of higher education. 

As a result, being a lecturer is a full-time job only on paper. Some are even willing to cancel classes for these side jobs, especially if the jobs provide significant monetary incentives. Further, many offices of lecturers are vacant most of the time. This would never happen in good universities with established governing systems. 

Therefore, if the Education and Culture Ministry has difficulties finding ways to absorb the 20 percent budget from the government, it might start thinking about increasing the salaries of university lecturers.

Third, reward and punishment systems are ineffective. University lecturers are perceived as the most valuable assets to the academic institutions. In fact, some argue the lecturers are the university itself, as most decisions concerning the institution are made by lecturers. However, these so called “assets” can be classified into three groups: Operating assets, non-operating assets and troubled assets. 

Many faculty members are great teachers, productive researchers and effective administrators (operating assets), while some of them are ineffective in their main assignments (non-operating assets), and there are usually a few who create chronic problems for the institution and who are persistent in their bad behavior (troubled assets). 

Ideally, the operating assets are rewarded, the non-operating assets are warned or further trained and the troubled assets are “liquidated”. Unfortunately, what sometimes happens is that the institution punishes the high performing (usually young) lecturers by giving them more assignments (with no financial incentives), while the university does not have the authority to warn misbehaving, or fire troubled lecturers. 

Fourth, there is too much teaching and not enough research. To promote research, world-class universities usually limit teaching loads to three or fewer courses per semester for their faculty. Some lecturers hired to conduct research will teach even fewer classes. 

College deans are pure administrators and they do not usually teach, while department heads might teach one class per semester. Their income is not dependent upon how many classes they teach as they receive a fixed salary, and the teaching load is agreed during the hiring process. 

Yet in Indonesia, many lecturers are severely overloaded as they might teach more than 10 classes per semester — with financial incentives for teaching more classes. Even deans, department heads and other officials sometimes teach many classes. Thus, it is difficult for a lecturer to control his teaching quality and to find time for research. 

What usually happens is that our lecturers will co-author studies with their students and shift the research workload to the students. In good universities, most lecturers co-author with other lecturers. This difference in research partnerships definitely affects the quality of research. 

Even lecturers in a so-called “teaching university” abroad do not usually teach more than five classes per semester. 

A university in Indonesia wanting to declare itself a “research university” should limit the teaching load of its faculty members to provide space for research. We need to establish a compensation system to reduce the teaching load without lowering the income, and a system that fosters research.

The writer is a lecturer at the School of Economics and Business, Gadjah Mada University (UGM) in Yogyakarta. He has lectured in the US and the Middle East.

Paper Edition | Page: 7

RI universities cannot compete internationally | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Indonesian economy to grow 
6% in 2014*



Vice President Boediono has said he is optimistic that with better control of food-price inflation Indonesia’s economy will grow by between 5 percent and 6 percent in 2014.

“I predict that our economic growth will improve next year although it is not likely to be over 6 percent as occurred in 2011. However, this cannot be avoided if we want a balance between stability and economic growth,” said Boediono.

He was speaking to journalists and foreign diplomats at the Jakarta Foreign Correspondence Club in Jakarta on Monday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

Boediono added that Indonesia’s inflation rate until the end of 2013 was expected to reach 8 percent and this figure was far above the country’s average inflation rate during the last several years, which was between 4 and 5 percent annually.

“There are several factors that have triggered such a high inflation rate, including the fuel price hikes and increases in non-rice food commodity prices,” he said.

Boediono was also confident that investment and consumer spending in 2014 would remain high. Activities centering on the 2014 general elections would likely contribute positively to growth as well, he said.

Boediono added that oil imports would probably reduce due to the government’s plan to shift from petroleum diesel to palm-oil based biofuels.

On economic growth and stability, the Vice President said Indonesia was still noted globally as a high-growth country. After enjoying stable economic growth of 6 percent annually, Indonesia’s economic growth fell to 4 percent when the economic crisis hit in 2008. The country later restored pre-2008 rates of annual GDP growth of 6 percent, exceeding growth in other countries with the exception of China.

Boediono acknowledged that Indonesia had been suffering a current-account deficit since the fourth quarter of 2011.

“This is caused by decreased export values due to declines in commodity prices in the international market. Moreover, imports remain high particularly of subsidized fuel for domestic needs,” said Boediono.

“In 2012, Indonesia’s growth was also still supported by investment and consumer spending that was relatively high despite weaker exports,” he went on.

Declining export values in 2013 were one of major causes of Indonesia’s weaker economic growth. Nevertheless, Boediono said, there were many positive factors that could raise enthusiasm in 2014, so that he was optimistic 6 percent growth was achievable for Indonesia in the midst of the ongoing global economic slow down. (ebf)

RI’s economy to grow 6% in 2014: VP | The Jakarta Post

Nice Number lol 

*Indonesia pushes pro-investment reform*




Slower growth in Indonesia may provide an impetus to realise a range of reforms that the government is planning, changes that could open several important and attractive sectors to greater foreign investment.

On November 6, the Investment Coordinating Board (Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal, BKPM) announced plans to allow foreign investment in airports and ports, and to ease restrictions in the telecommunications and pharmaceutical sectors. The announcement came just hours after official figures showed GDP growth had slowed for a fifth consecutive quarter, albeit to 5.62% - still impressive by international standards.

The BKPM chairman, Mahendra Siregar, told reporters the government would allow foreign companies to hold stakes of up to 100% in airports, airport services and ports, while permitting 49% ownership of freight terminals. Currently, state-owned companies PT Angkasa Pura and PT Pelindo own and operate airports and seaports, respectively. With Indonesia planning to open 24 new airports by 2015, private capital and expertise in management could help support expansion. Local press reports suggest that restrictions on foreign investment in financial institutions, tourism, healthcare and advertising could also be loosened.

However, Sofjan Wanandi, chairman of the Indonesian Employers’ Association, told the local press restrictions could be imposed on the retail and logistics sectors, in which foreign ownership of 100% is allowed.

Further details of potential liberalisation have yet to be released, but on December 5, Mahendra told the press President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono had promised his advisers the reforms would be finalised as soon as possible.



*Rules last modified in 2010*


News on the reforms is long-awaited. The BKPM was due to revise the so-called negative investments list (Daftar Negatif Investasi, DNI), which sets limits on foreign ownership of assets in various sectors, this year. The list, which is issued by presidential decree, was last modified in 2010, when the BKPM was headed by Gita Wirjawan, who is now trade minister.

The 2010 revisions – which were announced after some delay – eased restrictions on investment in sectors including education, construction, health care, postal services and telecommunications, while tightening other requirements.



*Reform driven by slowing growth*


The renewed sense of urgency about DNI revisions may be partly associated with the upcoming parliamentary and presidential elections, but most media reports suggest that it is mainly driven by concerns over slowing growth. While GDP expansion of more than 5% may be high by international standards, this remains a relatively poor country with a large and growing population, and the government wishes to continue delivering higher incomes and jobs.

One of the reasons for sluggish growth is lower investment. In the third quarter of this year, realised investments grew 22.9% year-on-year, according to Indonesia Investments, a Dutch-run organisation. This may seem a high figure, but it is low compared to recent performances – and realised investments grew just 0.7% quarter-on-quarter in Q3 2013, a significant slowdown.

A number of factors are acting as a drag on previously buoyant growth, including inflation, weak external demand, higher interest rates and a depreciation of the rupiah, Indonesia’s currency. All are affecting investor confidence. This year the country saw an outflow from its financial markets of $1.4bn to early December, compared to a $1.7bn inflow in 2012. A recent survey by the British Chamber of Commerce Indonesia found that 60% of the total respondents remained confident about their business in the country, down from 83% last year, while the chamber’s ease of doing business rating fell to 50% from 65%.

In an increasingly competitive environment, in which many emerging markets are seeking investment to drive growth, even Indonesia, with its large and growing domestic market, ample resources and strategic location cannot rest on its laurels.

As the IMF said in an August report on Indonesia, “More intense structural reform efforts are needed to reduce supply bottlenecks, broaden the export base, and bolster medium-term economic and employment growth…the main priorities continue to be accelerating infrastructure investment, creating a more open and predictable trade and investment regime.”

Encouraging foreign investment in important sectors such as transport and communications would be an important step in the right direction, ease stress on infrastructure and help enhance Indonesia’s ability to meet its economic potential.

Indonesia pushes pro-investment reform | Economy | Indonesia | Oxford Business Group

*Indonesia seeks loophole for mining export ban -economy minister.*

Dec 19 (Reuters) - Indonesia's government is looking to find a loophole in next month's ban on the export of unprocessed metal ore, chief economic minister Hatta Rajasa said on Thursday, aimed at miners that already process domestically.

From January 12, mining companies must process their ore before shipping it overseas, a measure that aims to boost the value of exports from Indonesia, the world's top exporter of nickel ore, thermal coal and refined tin.

Uncertainty over the export ban has drawn protests from small mining companies as well as major players, including U.S. giants Freeport McMoRan Copper & Gold and Newmont Mining Corp. which now turn only about a third of their production into refined copper domestically in Indonesia.

Indonesia seeks loophole for mining export ban -economy minister| Reuters


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Shows Progress in Rebalancing Economy *

By Farida Husna
Jan. 2, 2014 5:29 a.m. ET

JAKARTA—Indonesia ran a surprise trade surplus in November and inflation came in below expectations, marking progress in authorities' struggle to rebalance the economy and keep it from overheating.

The $776.8 million trade surplus was Indonesia's highest in almost two years and confounded analysts' predictions that the ledger would show a small deficit. The surplus was achieved mainly by cutting imports, a key step to righting a current-account imbalance that has left Indonesia vulnerable to capital outflows just as the U.S. Federal Reserve winds down a stimulus program that in recent years has flooded global markets with cash.

The improving picture comes after investors punished Indonesia last year because its economy was overheating and consumers were importing massive amounts of goods, even as global demand for Indonesia's commodity exports waned. The exodus of money sent the rupiah tumbling about 20% against the dollar, making it the worst-performing currency in Asia last year.

That sent authorities scurrying to right the ship. Bank Indonesia has raised its benchmark interest rate by 1.75 percentage points since June to attract funds and fight inflation, while the government has slashed fuel subsidies and opened more sectors to foreign investment.

The tighter policy, together with the weak currency, have combined to slow the economy and choke off imports. That helped narrow the current-account deficit to 3.8% of gross domestic product in the third quarter, from 4.4% in the second.

On Thursday, the Central Statistics Agency said imports fell 10.55% from a year earlier and 3.35% from the previous month. Exports rose 1.45% on a monthly basis but fell 2.4% from a year earlier. That resulted in a trade surplus that was well above the $57 million median deficit forecast in a poll of seven economists and October's revised $24 million surplus.

"We think that this improvement in the trade balance is likely sustainable in 2014," ANZ economists Devika Mehndiratta and Glenn Maguire said in a research note. They predicted Indonesia's current-account deficit would shrink to about 2.8% of GDP this year, from some 3.5% of GDP in 2013.

Thursday's trade figures helped lift the rupiah to 12,160 rupiah to the dollar from an intraday low of 12,250. But the worst may not be over: Barclays BARC.LN +0.98%
analysts said the rupiah should continue to depreciate, "given the country's still-sizable current account deficit, an increased political risk premium ahead of elections" and expected U.S. dollar strength as the Fed slows its asset purchases.

Meanwhile, inflation rose in December on higher food prices but came in below analysts' forecasts. The statistics agency said the consumer-price index rose 0.55% in December from a month earlier, faster than November's 0.12% rise. From a year earlier, inflation was largely steady at 8.38%—but was sharply above the December 2012 level of 4.30%.

Still, that base effect can cut both ways. High inflation readings in the second half of 2013 mean the data later this year likely will seem tame by comparison.

"By December 2014 CPI inflation is likely to be close to 5% year-on-year, within the central bank's comfort zone," DBS economist Gundy Cahyadi said ahead of Thursday's data.

Bank Indonesia is aiming to keep inflation in a range of 3.5% to 5.5% this year.

Core inflation, which excludes volatile prices of food products and goods governed by administrative controls, rose 4.98% on an annual basis in December, up from 4.80% in November.

Indonesia Shows Progress in Rebalancing Economy - WSJ.com


----------



## Daniel808

*Indonesia drums up demand for $4bn US dollar bond*

Indonesia has sold the largest US dollar bond in Asia since 1998, moving to bolster its foreign currency holdings as the Federal Reserve begins to pare back its asset purchases.

The Indonesian government wooed investors with coupons higher than those offered last year, enabling it to increase its planned $3bn issue to $4bn.

The total amount, sold in two $2bn tranches of 10-year and 30-year bonds, matched South Korea’s deal in April 1998, the largest Asian dollar bond sale outside Japan on record, according to Dealogic data.

The 10-year bonds were priced to yield 5.95 per cent, a sharp increase from Indonesia’s debt sale in April last year when it borrowed at a record low of 3.5 per cent. The yield on the 30-year bond was also higher, at 6.85 per cent compared with nine months ago.

The new bonds offer a higher coupon than Indonesia’s outstanding debt of similar duration, helping attract investor interest. In the secondary market, the 30-year bonds sold last year currently trade at 78 cents on the dollar and yield around 6.35 per cent, according to Bloomberg data.

Since last year’s bond, the Indonesian rupiah has fallen by more than 24 per cent against the dollar as investors were spooked by the country’s large and widening current account deficit. The deficit leaves Indonesia reliant on foreign money to pay its bills, making it particularly exposed to any reduction in global liquidity.

The rupiah is Asia’s worst performing currency since the first mention of “tapering” by Fed chairman Ben Bernanke in May last year. Globally, only the Argentine peso has done worse. Indonesia’s bond and equity markets have suffered steep declines exacerbated by uncertainty over this year’s presidential election.


In an effort to stem the outflow of capital, and to help close the deficit, the central bank has raised benchmark interest rates by 175 basis points since June. Bank Indonesia hopes the higher borrowing costs will cut demand for expensive imports as the economy slows.

The World Bank recently cut its growth forecast for this year to 5.3 per cent. In 2012, Indonesia’s economy grew 6.3 per cent.

But while India, a fellow Asian member of the “Fragile Five” emerging markets deemed particularly exposed to the end of US quantitative easing, has enjoyed a bounce in its currency in recent months, the rupiah has extended its slide.

Wednesday’s deal was 4.4 times covered, with 3 per cent of the 30-year bonds going to local investors and two-thirds to US investors. Indonesia’s sovereign debt market remains heavily dependent on foreign demand, with overseas investors holding around a third of the outstanding bonds.

Sri Lanka this week tapped international markets to raise $1bn in five-year debt, backed by strong US demand.



Indonesia drums up demand for $4bn US dollar bond - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s Infrastructure Spending Projected to Reach $39 Billion in 2014*
By Tito Summa Siahaan on 8:16 am January 10, 2014.
Category Business, Economy, Featured
Tags: Indonesia infrastructure

Infrastructure spending in Southeast Asia’s largest economy may total Rp 469.7 trillion ($39 billion) this year, according to an official from the Public Works Ministry.

The country’s poor infrastructure, such as roads, airports and seaports, has been cited as one reason many foreign investors are unwilling to put money into the country.

Hediyanto said the state budget would contribute Rp 208.7 trillion to the total spending, followed by contributions from regional governments, investment from state enterprises and the private sector with Rp 103.9 trillion, Rp 89.9 trillion and Rp 67.2 trillion, respectively.

“There is still a gap of around Rp 52 trillion in our infrastructure spending,” the official added.

Hediyanto said the investment gap was due to limitations in the government budgets and the ministry is seeking to plug the discrepancies by inviting more foreign investment through public and private partnership.

The infrastructure spending will create a construction market worth at least Rp 407 trillion, a 10.2 percent increase from last year, according to Hediyanto.

The construction market is estimated by taking into account spending for building materials and services, while excluding expenditure for land acquisition.

He added that the country’s construction market has been growing at double-digit rates for the past couple of years.

“If this pace can be maintained, it could reach Rp 1,000 trillion in the next five years,” Hediyanto said.

But he warned that the country’s increasing need for infrastructure investment needs to be supported by improvement in domestic capacity.

“We have identified several challenges in order for the benefit of construction growth remains within the country,” he said.

He added that one challenge in particular was the risk that stems from importing raw materials.

“Now, Indonesia needs to import more than half of its asphalt needs,” he added.

The ministry estimates the current consumption of asphalt is 1.2 million metric tons a year, while domestic production capacity is less than 500,000 tons.

In addition, last year’s domestic cement sales of 52.7 million tons outstripped the domestic production of 49.9 million tons.

Indonesia has more than 106,000 units of heavy equipment, but more than 70,000 of them are located in the greater Jakarta area. From the total 117,000 contractors, more than 40 percent are based in Java.

Hediyanto lamented the lack of specialization among contractors.

“All of our contractors are general contractors, big or small. What we need in the future is a lot of small specialized contractors while the larger ones can remain as general contractors.”

Specialized contractors would reduce the number of total contractors thus making the process in project execution a lot simpler, according to Hediyanto.

“In China, there are only 62,000 contractors despite the country’s much larger population. That is because they have a lot of contractors who operate in niche markets,” he said.

The small number of certified professionals in the sector adds to the ministry’s concerns with only 400,000 having any kind of certification out of a total workforce of some 6.9 million.

Indonesia’s Infrastructure Spending Projected to Reach $39 Billion in 2014 - The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia-Philippines Divide Shown in Record Start*
By Bloomberg on 10:27 am January 10, 2014.
Category Business, Economy, Featured
Tags: bond sale, Indonesia current account deficit, Indonesia economy, Philippines

The Philippines has paid 1.75 percentage points less than similarly-rated Indonesia during a record start for Asian sovereign dollar debt sales, as investors become more selective in emerging markets.

Indonesia sold $4 billion of bonds on Jan. 7, including $2 billion of 10-year notes at 5.95 percent, while the Philippines yesterday offered $1.5 billion of paper of the same maturity at 4.2 percent, data compiled by Bloomberg shows.

Asian nations, replenishing coffers before the Federal Reserve tapers stimulus policies, have now raised a record $6.5 billion this year, 44 percent more than the previous monthly high in January 2010.

Sovereign debt issuance will be larger and more diverse in Asia this year, according to JPMorgan Chase, the top arranger of global bonds for the last two years.

Indonesia will issue $7 billion of external debt in total, Malaysia and Vietnam $1.5 billion each and Thailand $1.25 billion, the bank estimated in a December report.

Indonesia, grappling with a record current-account deficit and a currency that plunged 21 percent last year, is losing out to the Philippines, where foreign worker remittances are keeping the nation in surplus.

“Investors do recognize the fundamental stories for the two countries are very different and diverging,” said Avanti Save, a Singapore-based credit strategist at Barclays. “Sovereigns are front-loading bond issuance given expectations of rising US rates. Bond issuance from Korea, Thailand and a second offering from Indonesia are possible.”

Record Matched Indonesia’s $4 billion bond sale matched a record set by South Korea for the region’s largest-ever sovereign offer in 1998, Bloomberg-compiled data show.

Southeast Asia’s biggest economy also sold $2 billion of 30-year securities at a yield of 6.85 percent, the finance ministry’s debt management office said in a Jan. 8 statement.

“This transaction proves foreign investors are still interested and are confident in Indonesia’s economy,” Robert Pakpahan, a director general at the office, said in an e-mail that day.

Yields on dollar sovereign notes in Indonesia rose 214 basis points last year, the most since 2008, as foreign investors withdrew from the country after the Fed threatened to pare its bond-buying program.

Bank Indonesia raised its benchmark rate by 1.75 percentage points since early June to help reduce imports and slow the economy.

*Room to tighten*

“We see room for Indonesian sovereign bonds to tighten, as they’re now trading closer to mid-double B sovereigns,” JPMorgan analysts led by Hong Kong-based Soo Chong Lim wrote in a Dec. 2 report. Indonesia’s “improved policy stance complements low public and external debt levels, strong growth, and relatively attractive spread levels versus other large current-account deficit countries such as India, South Africa, and Turkey.”

The yield gap in dollar debt between the Philippines and Indonesia hit a four-month high of 168.8 basis points on Jan. 7, down from a four-year high of 187.6 basis points in August, JPMorgan indexes show.

“We prefer Indonesia’s dollar bonds because they offer better yield and Indonesia’s macroeconomic fundamentals appear to have bottomed,” Chia Tse Chern, a senior director at UOB Asset Management, which oversees about $35 billion, said in a e- mail interview yesterday.

He added that Philippine debt will receive “strong technical support” because the nation’s outstanding dollar bonds will remain unchanged after the sale. Funding Requirements Indonesia, which shares a Baa3 rating by Moody’s Investors Service and BBB- by Fitch Ratings with the Philippines, is rated one rank lower at BB+ by Standard & Poor’s. Differences between bond prices for Indonesia and Philippines reflect how the former requires a larger amount of dollar bonds per year versus the Philippines, which only has a $1 billion program in 2014, said Joey Cuyegkeng, a Manila-based economist at ING Groep NV.

President Benigno Aquino’s economic reforms have helped spur the fastest growth in Southeast Asia. He raised excise taxes on tobacco and alcohol, ousted the top judge for illegally concealing his wealth and made contraceptives free for the poor during his first three years in office.

The country will use the proceeds from its latest sale to buy back foreign-currency bonds and for budgetary support, the person familiar with the matter said yesterday.

The Philippines bought back six different series of dollar notes for $1.08 billion, after paying $1.2 billion for its foreign-currency bonds in November 2012. Philippine Allure “Philippine debt is relatively attractive because the credit rating trajectory for the Philippines is much better than for Indonesia, growth is solid and the political situation is stable,” Sergey Dergachev, who helps oversee about $9 billion as a senior portfolio manager at Union Investment Privatfonds in Frankfurt, said in an e-mail interview.

Even so, he added, “Indonesia was very cheap and brought the deal in a very bullish market phase.”

Sri Lanka kicked off the dollar sovereign sales in Asia this year, issuing $1 billion of 6 percent securities due January 2019 on Jan. 6, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

The notes, sold to investors at par, were trading at 100.62 cents on the dollar today, prices compiled by Bloomberg show. Indonesia’s 30-year debentures, sold at 98.734, were trading at 100.17 cents, compared with 100.70 cents yesterday, the data show.

“We do expect gross issuance to remain at a healthy level in line with 2013,” said Neeraj Seth, the Singapore-based head of Asian credit at BlackRock, the world’s biggest asset manager with $4 trillion as of Sept. 30.

“The expectation of potentially higher rates does play a role in some front loading of issuance but it’s not the only reason. Some of the sovereigns didn’t issue last year.”

_Bloomberg

Indonesia-Philippines Divide Shown in Record Start - The Jakarta Globe_

*Indonesia to Raise Copper Export Taxes to 60% in H2 2016*
By Rieka Rahadiana on 5:24 pm January 13, 2014.
Category Business, Commodities
Tags: Finance Minister Chatib Basri, Indonesia copper, raw mineral export ban

Indonesia will introduce a progressive export tax for copper concentrate that will rise to a maximum 60 percent of a shipment’s value by the second half of 2016, in bid to lift domestic refining capacity, the finance minister said on Monday.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono signed last-minute regulations on Saturday to ease a mineral export ban for certain minerals, allowing exports of copper concentrate to continue.

“The aim of the export tax is not revenue, but more on securing the domestic market,” said Finance Minister Chatib Basri. “The policy will hit us in the short term, but we will post a trade surplus in 2016-2017.”

_Reuters

Indonesia to Raise Copper Export Taxes to 60% in H2 2016 - The Jakarta Globe_

*India, Indonesia’s Push for Dollars Helps Send Asian FX Reserves to Record High*
By Suvashree Dey Choudhury & Rieka Rahadiana on 12:39 pm January 13, 2014.
Category Business
Tags: Forex, India, US Federal Reserve

As the US Federal Reserve winds down an era of easy money, Asia has built up record-high currency reserves, as countries especially those most dependent on foreign capital inflows amass dollars in case investors cut and run.

Foreign exchange reserves in 13 Asian countries excluding Japan tracked by Thomson Reuters are expected to have risen 3.2 percent to a record high $6 trillion in the October-December quarter, marking a near 12 percent increase for the whole year.

The estimate includes an expected 3.8 percent rise in China’s FX reserves to an all-time high of $3.8 trillion, or a whopping 19.5 percent surge for the year. The country will report numbers in coming days.

The rise in reserves in the last quarter was led by India and Indonesia, according to data this week, providing comfort about two countries dependent on foreign money to help narrow their traditionally hefty current account deficits.

Both took further steps this week to bolster their defenses, with Indonesia raising $4 billion via a bond sale, and India expanding a currency swap agreement with Japan to potentially as much as $50 billion from $15 billion after going on a massive drive late last year to raise money from abroad.

Yet analysts say both may need to do more to avoid the type of painful measures, including interest rate hikes, they undertook last year when foreign investors raced to the exits amid fears the Fed was about to start winding down its money-printing stimulus program.

That is especially true for Indonesia, given its current-account deficit hit a record 4.4 percent of gross domestic product in the second quarter of 2013.

“Recent global bond issuance should help to shore up market confidence, but Indonesia still needs more funds either from sovereign or domestic bonds to cover its current account deficit,” said Rangga Cipta, an economist for Samuel Sekuritas in Jakarta.

“And as risks from global trends and inflation continue to be seen ahead, BI [Bank Indonesia] still needs to increase the benchmark rate in the first half.”

Although Indonesia’s reserves rose by 3.9 percent in the October-December quarter to $99.4 billion, the biggest rise since the first three months of 2011, it still saw reserves fall 12 percent for 2013, after hitting a more than 2-1/2 year low in July.

Indonesia’s reserves cover only around five months of imports and around 1.6 times short-term debt, among the lowest in the region, according to JPMorgan estimates last month.

Jakarta has also sought additional cover through currency swaps with other Southeast Asian countries as well as Japan.

*Staying on guard*

India is also seen as vulnerable, although confidence is improving after FX reserves surged 7 percent in the October-December quarter to $295.71 billion, the biggest quarterly increase since January-March 2008.

India on Friday said FX reserves in the week ended on Jan. 3 fell to $293.11 billion.

The big improvement came after lenders took advantage of central bank subsidies to raise $34 billion from deposits and capital abroad. Worries about its current-account deficit and foreign outflows drove the rupee currency down by as much as 20 percent to record lows last year.

Policymakers in India and Indonesia have pledged renewed vigilance after the Fed said in December it would start to reduce monthly bond purchases by $10 billion a month.

Both countries were forced to take strong measures last year after their currencies tumbled, with Bank Indonesia raising interest rates by a total of 175 basis points since June, although it held policy steady on Thursday.

Despite the hikes, foreign investors still ended selling $1.8 billion worth of shares in Indonesia, according to Credit Suisse estimates, and Rp 53.31 trillion ($4.37 billion) in government bonds, according to the finance ministry.

Meanwhile, the Reserve Bank of India raised short-term rates in June. Although a rebound in the rupee has allowed it to wind down those emergency steps, it had to raise interest rates by 50 bps to deal with surging inflation.

RBI officials say continuing to build their FX reserves will be a priority, especially by buying dollars at advantageous rates.

“There is a change in strategy now. The current strategy is to build reserves whenever there is an opportunity so that whenever required we can protect the currency,” said an Indian policymaker who declined to be identified talking about the country’s FX strategy.

Malaysia remains another source of concerns for analysts.

Foreign investors have big holdings in its markets, while the central bank has traditionally been reluctant to intervene even as currency reserves fell 3.4 percent to $134.9 billion last year, near their lowest in 1-1/2 years.

These worries contrast with the rest of the region, where reserves in South Korea and Taiwan hit record highs, and where the prospect of currency appreciation against the slumping Japanese yen had been a stronger concern.

Although South Korea has been suspected of intervening in recent months to prevent the won from appreciating too much against the yen, analysts say that could change now that the dollar has strengthened after the start of the Fed taper.

“It’s hard to expect the won to keep rising against the dollar given the external uncertainties about the pace of the US tapering and how that affects the US economy,” said Son Eun-jung, a currency analysts at Woori Futures in Seoul.

_Reuters

India, Indonesia's Push for Dollars Helps Send Asian FX Reserves to Record High - The Jakarta Globe_


----------



## Nike

*Exports Seen Rising to $190b in 2014 on Potential Products Focus*
By Jakarta Globe on 9:39 am January 9, 2014.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Indonesia exports, Indonesia Trade Ministry

The Trade Ministry has set a target for the country’s exports to reach $190 billion this year, banking on the aggressive promotion of several manufacturing products such as leather goods, medical equipment and building material.

“We expect for [the export value] to stand at $190 billion this year, a [more than] 5 percent increase from last year. This will be supported by improvements in the capacity and competitiveness of Indonesian exporters,” said Nuzulia Ishak, the Trade Ministry’s director general for national exports development.

The government has yet to release its official export figures for last year, but Nuzulia said that exports could amount to $179 billion in 2013.

His estimation sees Indonesia’s projected export value for 2013 falling by 5.7 percent from 2012’s amount of $190 billion while also missing the government’s target of $200 billion.

Exports stood at $165.5 billion in the first 11 months of 2013, according to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

Nuzulia said the Trade Ministry will conduct around 179 exports facilitation programs in order to boost the country’s exports. “Around 55 percent of our programs will be performed in our traditional export markets and 45 percent in our non-traditional markets.”

The Trade Ministry has identified 10 potential commodities to boost exports which together accounts for around 8 percent of Indonesia’s export value, according to Nuzulia. These commodities include leather and leather products, medical equipment, essential oils, process food and building materials.

Nuzulia said that producers of these 10 commodities will get preferential treatment to participate in the government’s trade expo overseas. “We will exempt them from taxes when sending materials and samples for the exhibition. We will also provide free stands on which to display their products.

Nuzulia said the government expects to see a 3 percent to 5 percent export growth from the 10 commodities.

The government will also conduct a special program in which international buyers will be invited to Indonesia and meet directly with local producers, according to Nuzulia.

“[The buyers will come from] 10 countries from which we expect to see a total transaction of $120 million,” he added.

The government blamed the increase in oil imports — resulting from the country’s rising energy consumption — for the country’s trade deficit, which stood at $5.6 billion in the first 11 months last year.

Exports have been declining since reaching a record high of $203.6 billion in 2011, partly due to the slow recovery in the global economy.

Exports Seen Rising to $190b in 2014 on Potential Products Focus - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian mineral ban may permanently push up prices of minerals*
By Karon Snowdon for Asia Pacific






_Indonesia has pushed through a controversial law to ban nickel and bauxite exports._
Indonesia has banned the export of some minerals in the hope of building up its processing industries.

The controversial law came into effect this week putting the future of hundreds of companies at risk, with the biggest impact to be felt by nickel and bauxite miners.

The law was made in 2009 and but was only signed by Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono last weekend.

It immediately places a ban on the shipment of some raw commodities from Indonesia, one of the world's largest resource producers.
Audio: David Lennox speaks to Asia Pacific (ABC News)


A resource analyst with Fat Prophets, David Lennox, told Radio Australia's Asia Pacific program the immediate impact of the ban will be higher prices.

"What we actually did see was a lift in the nickel price as a result of what Indonesia was proposing to do," he said.

Nickel prices jumped 6 per cent across two days once the ban kicked in.

Indonesia produces about 16 per cent, or 320,000 tonnes, of the world's two million tonnes of nickel.

"For Australian nickel producers, it is difficult for them to actually turn on the tap really quickly," Mr Lennox said.

Bauxite used in aluminium production is the other major target of the ban.

China is a major importer of both commodities, having the largest steel production capacity, but Mr Lennox believes they have large stockpiles of both.

"We would think they would be watching very closely what is happening in Indonesia, and they would probably be trying to work with the Indonesian government to ensure their steel processing and the price of nickel is not affected significantly by what Indonesia is trying to do," he said.

The ban was initially meant to be more wide-ranging, but lobbying from US mining giants Freeport McMoRan and Newmont earned reprieves for coal, copper, gold and other products.

Such companies have the means to build or extend their processing or refining operations.

However, the Indonesian press is reporting the loss of 30,000 mining jobs already as smaller miners cut back production, while an industry association intends to lodge a legal challenge to the ban.

Despite a long-range warning of the ban hanging over the industry's head, there appears to have been little preparation for it.

David Lennox says details remain sketchy and the goal of increased local processing might not be easily realised.

"You would have miners that would now have to go and find significant capital to actually put into place a secondary refining step that before they wouldn't have to," he said.

* Honda Opens Second Factory in Indonesia*





Honda opened its second Indonesian factory on Jan. 15, 2013

Karawang, West Java. Honda Prospect Motor (HPM), Japanese automaker Honda’s local unit, on Wednesday inaugurated its second factory in Indonesia, which is expected double the company’s local production capacity.

“The establishment of the new factory makes up part of our efforts to meet consumers’ increasing demand for Honda products,” Tomoki Uchida, president director of HPM, said at the Wednesday launch ceremony.

The plant — located in the West Java town of Karawang, which also hosts the company’s first factory — is set to produce 120,000 automobiles per year, which should increase HPM’s output from 80,000 to 200,000 annual units.

The new factory will manufacture the Honda Mobilio, a multipurpose vehicle (MPV), the company said.

“We began trials in December, but only today does the mass production for the Honda Mobilio start,” said Marketing and Aftersales Director Jonfis Fandy. “And starting on January 25, we’ll begin delivering [them] to customers.”

He said that the newly launched Mobilio model was designed specifically for the Indonesian market and was assembled locally, with local components making up 86 percent of the vehicle.

Jonfis said the company hoped to sell 80,000 Mobilio units in 2014 — nearly a half of the company‘s total sales target of 170,000 units.

HPM invested Rp 3.1 trillion ($262 million) in the new factory. Construction began in June 2013.

The company’s initial factory employed 3,600 workers and the second would employ 3,900, bringing the total to 7,500, Uchida said.

The initial factory will continue producing the Honda Jazz, Honda CR-V and Honda Freed, as well various auto components. Some of the products have been exported to other countries in Southeast Asia, including Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore.

Indonesia recorded 1.1 million auto sales during the January-November period of 2013, according to the latest data from the Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo). Said sales were set to top 1.2 million by the end of the year — an approximate 10 percent increase from 2012, according to Gaikindo.

Last year, Honda represented 7.5 percent of Indonesia’s auto sales, which were dominated by Japanese competitor Toyota.

“We predict that national [automobile] sales this year will reach 1.2 million units,” Jonfis said, echoing Gaikindo. “With our sales target of 170,000 units, we’re targeting a market share of 14 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Auto Sales Rise 9.20% in 2013*

By Reuters on 3:59 pm January 16, 2014.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: Indonesia auto sales, Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo)

Indonesia’s auto sales grew at a faster annual pace in December than the two previous months, data from industry association Gaikindo showed on Thursday.

For 2013, a total of 1.2 million vehicles were sold in Southeast Asia’s largest economy, 100,000 more than the previous year.

December sales were 9.20 percent higher than a year earlier, even though Indonesian interest rates rose sharply during 2013. December sales were led by Toyota, Daihatsu and Suzuki.

During December, overall month-on-month sales fell 12.65 percent.

Auto sales are a key indicator of domestic consumption, which accounts for around half of the economy’s gross domestic product.
Indonesia Auto Sales Rise 9.20% in 2013 - The Jakarta Globe

*Rupiah to Push Ahead of Region in 2014: Lloyds*
By Lilian Karunungan & Yumi Teso on 12:30 pm January 16, 2014.
Category Business, Featured
Tags: Indonesian Rupiah






Bank employees transport billions of Indonesian rupiah notes at a national bank outlet in Jakarta. (EPA Photo)



The rupiah will go from worst to first among Asian currencies this year as Indonesia’s resilient economy and a shrinking current-account deficit draw funds to the nation’s assets, the most accurate forecaster says.

The currency will rally 6.8 percent in 2014 to 11,400 per dollar, recouping a third of last year’s 21 percent plunge, according to Lloyds Banking Group Plc, which had the closest estimates in the last four quarters as measured by Bloomberg Rankings. Societe Generale SA, the fifth-best, sees the rupiah at 10,250 by year-end, compared with the 12,200 median estimate of 23 analysts surveyed by Bloomberg. Among Asia’s 10 biggest economies, only China is expanding faster than Indonesia.

The Southeast Asian nation’s current-account deficit swelled to a record in the second quarter of 2013, denting investor confidence just as the Federal Reserve signaled plans to curb stimulus that fueled demand for emerging-market assets. Last year’s slide in the rupiah battered imports, driving the trade surplus to a 20-month high in November and paving the way for a rebound in the currency.

“We think the rupiah is undervalued at this level given its growth dynamics,” Jeavon Lolay, director of global research at Lloyds, said in a telephone interview from London yesterday. “The recent trade numbers have been positive. We have a more positive outlook on global growth as well, which should help the export recovery in the second half.”

The Indonesian currency, which touched a five-year low of 12,285 per dollar on Jan. 7, has gained 0.7 percent this month to 12,085, prices from local banks show. That’s the best peformance among the 11 most-traded Asian exchange rates after Japan’s yen. Lolay sees India (GIND10YR)’s rupee and Malaysia’s ringgit as the next best in Asia this year, both rallying 3 percent.

The International Monetary Fund predicts Southeast Asia’s largest economy will grow 5.5 percent in 2014, compared with an average 5.1 percent expansion for emerging nations and 2 percent for advanced economies, estimates released in October show. Indonesia’s gross domestic product increased 5.62 percent in the three months through September from a year earlier, slowing for a fifth quarter.

Overseas investors have bought $239 million more Indonesian shares than they sold this year and pumped a net 2.08 trillion rupiah ($172 million) into local-currency debt, according to official data. The revival in confidence was highlighted by the nation selling $4 billion of dollar bonds last week, with four times as many bids. That came after a domestic dollar sale in November failed to reach its target.

Some of the highest yields in Asia are luring foreign funds to the country after the central bank raised its benchmark interest rate by 1.75 percentage points last year. Indonesia’s 10-year government bonds yield 8.58 percent, more than double similar-maturity rates of 4.16 percent in Malaysia and 4.28 percent in the Philippines. Among the region’s emerging markets, only India’s 8.64 percent is higher.

“I am bullish on high-yielding cheap currencies and the Indonesian rupiah is probably the best example of that category across the whole emerging-market FX universe,” Benoit Anne, London-based head of emerging-market strategy at Societe Generale, wrote in e-mailed comments on Jan. 7.

Indonesia posted a trade surplus of $777 million in November as imports fell 11 percent, the most in four years. That was the third excess in four months, following a 10-month run in which only one surplus was achieved. If the trend continues, it will reduce pressure on the nation’s current account deficit, which ballooned to a record 4.4 percent of GDP in the second quarter of last year before narrowing to a 3.8 percent shortfall in the following three months.

The full-year deficit was probably be 3.5 percent in 2013 and the gap will stay below 3 percent this year, Bank Indonesia estimated Jan. 9. Inflation is also expected to slow after exceeding 8 percent in each of the six months through December. Consumer prices will increase 6.5 percent in 2014, according to the median estimate of 21 economists surveyed by Bloomberg.

“We expect inflation to fall to close to 5 percent and Indonesia’s current-account deficit to improve by about $8 billion by year-end,” Ray Farris, the global head of currency strategy at Credit Suisse Group AG in Singapore, wrote in an e-mailed reply to questions on Jan. 8. “We think emerging-market currencies are likely to be weak and volatile in general over the next few months.”

The lender, the most accurate forecaster for the rupiah in the fourth quarter of last year, expects the currency to be at 12,350 per dollar by year-end.

Indonesia’s partial ban on mineral ore exports, which came into effect Jan. 12, is expected to reduce shipments in the short term and have a negative impact on the country’s current account. The prohibition, which wasn’t as strict as what was initially proposed, will widen the deficit in the broadest measure of trade by 0.3 percent of GDP this year, David Sumual, chief economist at PT Bank Central Asia in Jakarta, said in an interview last week.

“We remain concerned about Indonesia” because of its large current-account deficit against the backdrop of lackluster commodity exports, Taimur Baig, chief economist for Asia at Deutsche Bank AG, the world’s largest currency trader, said at a media briefing in Singapore on Jan. 8.

Fed Chairman Ben S. Bernanke said Dec. 18 the central bank would trim its $85 billion of monthly stimulus to $75 billion from January and would gradually reduce bond purchases this year if inflation and the job market continued improving. The Fed will taper stimulus in $10 billion increments over the next seven meetings before ending them in December, according to a Bloomberg survey on Jan. 10.

Indonesia will open up its seaports and airports to 95 percent and 49 percent foreign ownership, respectively, from 49 percent and zero percent, the Investment Coordinating Board said last month. The country will also ease restrictions for power plants and pharmaceutical businesses.

Voters will go to the polls in April and July for parliamentary and presidential elections and President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is prohibited from running for a third five-year term. Lloyd’s Lolay expects the incoming government will continue with reforms to attract investment as the Fed unwinds its stimulus.

“I wouldn’t expect anybody to come in and not do anything,” Lolay said. The Fed’s announcement last month had also given investors more certainty and will support investment in emerging-market assets, he said.

_Bloomberg

Rupiah to Push Ahead of Region in 2014: Lloyds - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Real Leadership Needed Through Elections, Speakers Say at Summit*
By Bhimanto Suwastoyo on 10:30 am January 16, 2014.
Category Business
Tags: Indonesia Summit 2014, The Economist

As Indonesia enters a hectic electoral year, one of the things most expected from the country’s new leaders is real leadership, business practitioners and academics said on Wednesday.

At the first panel discussion of the Indonesia Summit 2014, organized by The Economist, participants all pointed out that despite shortcomings, Indonesia continues to grow at a respectable pace. What it needs is leadership to unleash the country’s full potential.

Natalia Soebagjo, executive director of the Center for the Study of Governance at the University of Indonesia, told the conference that despite the obvious difficulties in managing a country like Indonesia, the basis for economic growth is there.

Indonesia’s $900 billion economy is forecast to expand by 6 percent this year from an estimated 5.7 percent in 2013, according to state budget documents.

Natalia said that it was implementation of policy that was weak, and that there was also a need for more thoroughness in the creation of policy.

She said that for many, there seemed to be a sense of lost opportunity for the country — of having lost momentum — but she added that it was not yet too late.

Natalia said that the next president did not need to reinvent the wheel and start anew with new policies and regulations.

“We do not want a president that needs to learn from zero again, but we need someone who will implement [what has already been decided],” Natalia said.

Speaking at a later session, James Castle, founder and chief executive of CastleAsia, said what he observed as the country was moving into election mode was “a hunger for new leadership.”

Shoeb K. Zainuddin, group chief editor of BeritaSatu Media Holdings, said the country knew what needed to be done — such as boosting manufacturing, adding value to exports and products, and so on — but noted that “it needs leadership.”

Raoul Oberman, McKinsey &Company chairman for Indonesia, said the leadership issue was not only for the public sector but also for the private one.

“This country has been going through waves of transformation,” he said.

“It is all about building skills, Leadership skills.”

“We have got everything in place,” University of Indonesia’s Natalia said, citing an efficient, transparent bureaucracy.

“Now what we need is leadership … to orchestrate every piece.”

Real Leadership Needed Through Elections, Speakers Say at Summit - The Jakarta Globe

*‘Don’t Rule Out’ Subsidy Reforms This Year, Finance Minister Says*
By Muhamad Al Azhari & Tito Summa Siahaan on 2:30 pm January 15, 2014.
Category Business, Economy
Tags: economy subsidized fuel budget deficit

*[Updated 11:40 p.m.]*

Indonesia should not rule out additional reforms on subsidies this year, the nation’s finance minister said on Wednesday, as the government seeks to plug a ballooning budget deficit.

“Don’t rule out the possibility of subsidy reforms, even this year,” Finance Minister M. Chatib Basri said, addressing Indonesia Summit 2014 in Jakarta, organized by The Economist magazine. He didn’t provide details.

Southeast Asia’s biggest economy has been struggling to cut subsidy costs, of which the bulk is energy subsidies.

In June, the government raised subsidized fuel prices by an average 33 percent in a bid to reduce expenses and narrow the current account deficit in a deeply unpopular move that fueled inflation.

The fuel subsidy, which contributes the bulk of total subsidies, is set at Rp 211 trillion ($17 billion), or approximately 13 percent, of the 2014 state budget, compared with Rp 210 trillion last year.

Chatib said that with the looming presidential elections, there was a possibility that fuel prices could be raised later this year.

“Don’t forget, after the election all the possibilities can come, because the next government will expect this current government to adjust the fuel price. But the current government cannot adjust the fuel price before [the change in presidency],” he said.

Chatib was talking at an event attended by a wide-ranging audience of political leaders, policy makers, academics and senior business executives.

Chatib told Jakarta Globe in an interview last month that as part of the additional policy reform, the subsidy could be capped for one year. If global oil prices increased, then the subsidized fuel price will be raised accordingly, and vice versa.

Bambang P.S. Brodjonegoro, deputy finance minister, said the government will adjust the fuel subsidy “when the timing is right.” He did not elaborate.

He said that the Finance Ministry will link the subsidy reform with budget sustainability, consumers’ purchasing power as well as the political environment.

“As long as the three conditions are met, we will do it,” he said.

Bambang said a fixed subsidy per liter is one of the options the ministry is studying.

On the electricity subsidy, state electricity company Perusahaan Listrik Negara had announced plans to allow the power tariff on rich people and corporations to be adjusted according to the global energy price and the rupiah exchange rate.

That would be applied to customers with installed capacity of up to 6,600 volt-ampere of electricity capacity.

Benny Marbun, head of PLN’s commercial division, said on Monday that the proposed plan is pending government approval. Benny said that should it be approved, it could reduce subsidy costs by up to Rp 2.1 trillion this year.

Satya Yudha, a lawmaker from Golkar Party on House Commission VII, which oversees energy affairs, said that such a move was not recommended. “It is not a wise policy,” he said.

Satya called on the government to provide subsidies directly to targeted recipients such as fisherman, farmers and companies that run public transportation.

“The subsidy must be transformed from price subsidy into direct subsidy.” Satya said.

Cahtib said that 90 percent of subsidized fuel is used by owners of private vehicles, while only 10 percent goes to public transportation.

Despite such challenges, Indonesia would have the potential to become an economic powerhouse in the next few decades if it can address some of the short and medium term obstacles.

McKinsey & Company projected that Indonesia may rise to become the world’s seventh-largest economy by 2030 and create a $1.8 trillion business opportunity in energy and consumer goods sector. In addition, the firm estimated that during that period around 90 million Indonesians would join the country’s middle-class.

Raoul Oberman, chairman of McKinsey Indonesia, said the business community must focus on the country’s long-term potential rather than on short-term gains.

“Indonesia is a place for grown-ups,” said Oberman.

Chatib affirmed the government’s forward-looking stance that Indonesia in the future cannot just rely on natural resources and the country has seen an end of the natural resources boom that has fueled economic growth strongly in 2010-11.

Donald Kanak, chairman of Prudential Corporation Asia, said that “by and large, the foreign business community sees Indonesia in the long-term and realistic outlook with a tremendous potential.

“Between 2010-2020, there will be 15 million more people over the age of 60. There’s this period of time that Indonesia has this extraordinary opportunity of the demographic, but it starts to change relatively quickly,” said Kanak.

Still, concerns remain looking forward in the nation of 250 million people

James Castle, chairman of Castle Asia, highlighted the risk of the increasing role of the state in the economy. “Increasingly we see the state taking the lead. The private sector’s share is getting smaller and smaller.”

The private sector exists only to respond to the policy initiative of the government, he said. “It is not seen by this government as an independent engine of growth.”

Castle went on to predict that in the next five years the condition for the private sector would become more restrictive.

“We have not moved very far from the command and control economy of the Suharto era. We’re just drifting it into a new direction under democracy.”

_Additional reporting by Retno Ayuningtyas

'Don't Rule Out' Subsidy Reforms This Year, Finance Minister Says - The Jakarta Globe_

*PLN to Have Additional 3,520 Megawatt Power This Year*
By Reno Ayuningtyas on 10:40 am January 15, 2014.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: electricity, Perusahaan Listrik Negara PLN

State utility firm Perushaan Listrik Negara aims to increase power capacity in the country this year to bring electricity to more of Indonesia, a director of the company said.

Nasri Sebayang, director for construction and renewable energy at PLN, said on Sunday that the company aims to add some 3,520 megawatts of power capacity in 2014. That would be part of a massive plan to add 10,000 MW within five years, under a fast-track program.

Nasri said some power projects of 1,415 MW were in the final stage and around 2,105 MW were still under construction.

“Hopefully, we will have this additional capacity this year,” Nasri said.

PLN, responsible for providing power to Indonesia’s vast population of 250 million people, currently has a generating capacity of 30,000 MW, meaning only 70 percent of the country’s homes have access to power.

The government had asked the company to supply an additional 55,500 MW nationwide in the decade to 2019 and increase the electrification rate to 90 percent by 2020. PLN said last month that it would need $90 billion over 10 years to meet this target.

Announcement for the additional power supply plans are still dampened by frequent blackouts in the country, which in many cases caused companies and consumers to suffer the direct consequences.

Earlier this month, blackouts were reported in a number of areas in Jakarta. Among the parts of the capital affected by blackouts were Menteng in Central Jakarta, Jatinegara, Pondok Gede and Kramat Jati in East Jakarta, Bulungan and Lenteng Agung in South Jakarta, and Kebon Jeruk and Cengkarang in West Jakarta.

PLN has 11 subsidiaries, including Indonesia Power and Pembangkit Jawa Bali, as well as a unit in Batam, Riau Islands.

PLN to Have Additional 3,520 Megawatt Power This Year - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI`s trade balance to see $785 million surplus in December*
Wed, January 15 2014 23:44 | 458 Views


Related News

Agriculture trade records surplus of US$13 billion
Govt trapped by imports
Indonesia experiences 0.1 percent deflation
Exports down 0.08 percent
Indonesia enjoys trade surplus in March
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia (BI) has forecast the countrys balance of trade to record a surplus of US$785 million in December 2013, up from US$776.8 million the month before. 

"Based on the data, the surplus will be US$785 million in December 2013 as compared to US$776.8 million in November 2013," Bank Indonesia Deputy Governor Perry Warjiyo stated at the group discussion forum with the media here on Wednesday.

Meanwhile, the non-oil/non-gas trade is expected to see a surplus of US$2.2 billion in December 2013 as compared to US$1.96 billion a month earlier, he noted.

"The balance of trade will record a higher surplus in December and a similar trend is expected in the non-oil/non-gas trade," he remarked.

The results of a research conducted by the central bank suggested that the balance of trade was forecast to reach a surplus of US$1.6 billion in the fourth quarter of 2013, he claimed.

Meanwhile, the non-oil/non-gas trade was expected to enjoy a surplus of US$5 billion in the fourth quarter.

"This is very favorable when compared to the surplus of the non-oil/non-gas trade in the third quarter of 2013, which reached US$1 billion," he noted.

The improving trade balance is intrinsically linked to the rising commodity prices in the global market during the past few weeks, he pointed out. (*)
_Editor: Heru_

COPYRIGHT © 2014
RI`s trade balance to see $785 million surplus in December - ANTARA News

*Borobudur temple confident of achieving tourist target in 2014*
Wed, January 15 2014 15:32 | 429 Views





Magelang, C Java (ANTARA News) - The management of Borobudur Temple is optimistic that the worlds largest Buddhist temple will meet the 3,531,900 tourist arrival target for 2014.

Deputy Head of Operation I Borobudur Temple Tourism Park Aryanto Hendro said here on Wednesday that the target accounted for 3,263,500 domestic tourists and 268,400 international tourists.

"The tourist arrival target is 18 percent higher than 2013s target," Aryanto Hendro remarked.

Borobudur Temple in 2013 attracted a total of 3,362,061 tourists: 3,145,846 domestic and 216,215 international tourists.

The figure had exceeded 2013s target of 2.99 million visitors.

However, the management had failed to meet the 2013 international tourist arrival target, which had been set at 263,400 visitors, Hendro noted.

International visitors have become the main target for the managing company of Borobudur Temple, which is being promoted as a UNESCO World Heritage site.

The peak season for tourist visits to the temple located in Magelang District, Central Java---about one hour from Yogyakarta---usually occurs during the Islamic Eid al-Fitr holiday, school holidays, and the Christmas holiday.

"Tourists from the Netherlands, Japan and Malaysia are the most common international visitors to Borobudur Temple," he said.

Borobudur was built around 750 AD during the Syailendra Dynasty.

The temple was rediscovered by Englishman Sir Stamford Raffles in 1814, who commenced a preliminary clean-up operation one year later.

The Indonesian government, fully supported by UNESCO, has commenced work to raise funds for the temple restoration based on research from 1983 to 1986.

Borobudur Temple was declared a UNESCO World Heritage site in 1991.

Reporting by Heru Suyitno
EDITED BY INE
(A059/KR-BSR/O001) 
_Editor: Jafar M Sidik_

COPYRIGHT © 2014

Borobudur temple confident of achieving tourist target in 2014 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business*
> *Indonesia gears up for subsidy reform*
> 
> _Indonesia is gearing up for further economic reforms which could narrow its current account deficit and reduce the need to raise interest rates. The finance minister foreshadowed adjustments to expensive subsidies that have been a big contributor to the country's struggles.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA: Indonesia is gearing up for further economic reforms which could narrow its current account deficit and reduce the need to raise interest rates.
> 
> In a veiled concession to the media this week, the finance minister foreshadowed adjustments to expensive subsidies that have been a big contributor to the country's struggles.
> 
> Finance Minister Chatib Basri said: "Don't rule out the possibility of subsidy reform even this year. Subsidy reforms mean electricity and fuel. Don't rule out this possibility. I always believe that bad times make good policy."
> 
> Plans are underway for a fixed subsidy for fuel sales this year.
> 
> Currently, the higher the market price, the higher the government subsidy.
> 
> Right now, subsidised premium gasoline is set at 55 US cents a litre while market price is around 76 cents.
> 
> The difference is paid for by the government, at great expense and at some vulnerability to exchange rate and oil price fluctuations.
> 
> Under the finance minister’s proposed fixed energy subsidy system, the government would fix fuel subsidies at a certain amount.
> 
> This will allow the price of subsidised fuel to automatically change when fuel market price soars or declines significantly.
> 
> However, with subsidies being so sensitive among the voting public, the fixed price regime is unlikely to be introduced until the next government.
> 
> Electricity subsidies are also on the reform agenda.
> 
> The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources plans to increase power prices for two types of industries by an average of 65 percent.
> 
> The policy will affect 70 large-scale companies.
> 
> Susilo Siswoutomo, deputy minister for energy and mineral resources, said: "It won't affect small-scale businesses that use 450 to 900 watts. Electricity prices will go up for big companies such as malls. Why should we subsidise electricity for malls? It is better that the money is used for national development."
> 
> Parliament's Budgetary Board has agreed to reduce electricity subsidies by 9 to 18 percent and set this year's electricity subsidies at an estimated US$6.8 billion.
> 
> - CNA/xq




Indonesia gears up for subsidy reform - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Auto Part Makers Plan to Invest $1.5 Billion in 2014, Official Says*
By Harso Kurniawan on 5:43 pm January 17, 2014.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Indonesia auto industry

Several large auto parts makers are expected to spend a combined $1.5 billion in total investment to manufacture automotive products in Indonesia, a high level official at the Industry Ministry said on Wednesday.

“The components industry is likely to also receive big investment, following recent investment in [automotive] assembling,” said Budi Darmadi, director general for high-technology industries at the ministry. He said around 20-30 automotive component makers may invest in the country this year, but did not provide the names of any specific companies.

Budi was speaking on the sidelines of an inauguration ceremony for Honda Prospect Motor’s second factory in Karawang, West Java.

HPM, the sole distributor of Japanese Honda cars in Indonesia, is expecting the new plant to boost production of Honda cars to 200,000 units per year from around 80,000 units currently.

The factory — which saw an investment of Rp 3.1 trillion ($257 million) — will manufacture the Honda Mobilio, a multipurpose vehicle, the company said.

Karawang, around 75 kilometers east of Jakarta, is home to many manufacturers, including Astra Otoparts, the spare parts unit of the Indonesia’s largest automotive distributor — Astra International.

Astra Otoparts and MetalArt of Japan have signed a deal to set up a joint venture that will manufacture auto parts. The partners will spend around $45.3 million and build the plant on 3.2 hectares area in Karawang International Industrial City.

Astra Otoparts, which employs over 36,000 people in Indonesia, has been exporting its products to more than 30 countries in regions including Europe, America, Middle East, Asia Oceania and Africa.

Indonesia continued to enjoy strong car sales last year, despite a higher interest rate environment and accelerating inflation. Car sales stood at 1.2 million in 2013, up around 9 percent.

Car sales in the country were dominated by big Japanese carmakers, with the top spot occupied by Toyota Motor, followed by Daihatsu Motor and Suzuki Motor.

Indonesia Auto Part Makers Plan to Invest $1.5 Billion in 2014, Official Says - The Jakarta Globe

*Hankook to Spend $358m on W. Java Plant Expansion*
By Francezka Nangoy on 2:55 pm January 18, 2014.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Hankook Tire






South Korea’s Hankook Tire aims to make 6 million tired per year at its West Java plant. (JG Photo/Yudhi Sukma Wijaya)



South Korea’s Hankook Tire is making an additional investment of 380.18 billion won, or $358 million, into its Indonesian plant as it seeks to continue its expansion in Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

In a filing to the Korea Exchange (KRX) on Friday, the company said it would invest the sum with Hankook Tire Indonesia, its local unit in the country.

The investment will be made throughout the course of the next two years, and will be used for “facility improvement,” the statement said.

Hankook Tire Indonesia inaugurated its factory in Cikarang, West Java, in September last year with an initial investment of $353 million. The plant was built on a 60-hectare area of land where the company plans to reach production capacity of six million tires a year.

According to Hankook’s statement in September, some 30 percent of production from Cikarang will be fed to the domestic market. The remaining 70 percent will be exported to other emerging markets in Southeast Asia, North America and the Middle East. The plant will produce tires for passenger vehicles and light trucks, among others.

Seung Hwa Suh, Hankook’s vice chairman and chief executive, said at the plant’s inauguration that the company planned to invest up to $1.1 billion in Indonesia through 2018.

Hankook is not the only company that is banking on Indonesia’s solid demand for automotive-related products.

Astra Otoparts, a unit of Astra International, formed a joint venture with Italy’s Pirelli Tyres last year called Evoluzione Tyre. The newly formed company has invested Rp 1.3 trillion ($107.9 million) in the development of a new tire plant in Subang, West Java, which is scheduled to start production by the end of this year.

The plant will initially produce two million motorcycle tires per year before eventually reaching seven million units a year upon full operation. Sixty percent of its output will be exported, according a statement by Astra Otoparts.

Car sales in Indonesia rose to 1.23 million units in 2013, up 10 percent from 2012, according to data from the Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo). This year, the association expects roughly the same volume of car sales.

Motorcycle sales were also up in 2013 to 7.77 million units, an increase of 8.8 percent from the previous year, according to the Indonesian Motorcycle Manufacturers Association (AISI), which expects 2014 sales to slow amid high interest rates and production costs.

Hankook to Spend $358m on W. Java Plant Expansion - The Jakarta Globe

*Petrokimia Gresik to Open East Java Phosphoric Acid Plant in Q2*
By ID/Rozi Amrozi on 10:24 am January 2, 2014.
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: fertilizer, Petrokimia Gresik, phosphoric acid

*Gresik, East Java.* Petrokimia Gresik, a sate-run fertilizer company, plans to open a new phosphoric acid plant in East Java in the second quarter of 2014, a company executive said on Tuesday.

“The new phosphoric acid plant, which is a joint venture with [Jordan Phosphate Mines], will be able to contribute to an increase in our revenues in 2014,” said Hidayat Nyakman, the company’s president director.

Jordan Phosphate Mines (JMPC) is a mining company based in phosphate-rich Jordan. Phosphoric acid is an essential component in many commercial fertilizers.

The $200 million plant, which has been under construction since the end of 2010, is expected to produce 200,000 tons of phosphoric acid per year for use in fertilizers on the domestic and foreign markets.

Hidayat said the plant would increase the company’s production capacity and end the need to import raw materials to make fertilizers.

Each company is to take a 50 percent stake in the joint venture, as per a January 2010 agreement.

Petrokimia Gresik also plans to spend $160 million revamping is preexisting plant so that it too can produce 200,000 tons of phosphoric acid per year, and to expand the plant’s industrial compound to include a sulfuric acid plant with a capacity of 600,000 tons per year and a gypsum purification plant with a similar capacity.

“The expansion of this phosphoric acid plant will assure a supply of phosphoric acid and therefore save foreign exchange for the state,” Hidayat said.

The company said it required 600,000 tons of phosphoric acid to produce 2.8 million tons of NPK fertilizer a year, while its current phosphoric acid facility only produced one third that amount.

Nugrohon Purwanto, Petrokimia Gresik’s commercial director, said that the weakening of the Rupiah had significantly impacted the cost of phosphoric acid imports.

“With the operation of the phosphoric acid plant that is a joint venture with JPMC, our efforts to save production costs, which will enhance our competitiveness in the free market in the future, can be improved,” Nugroho said.

The plant will require some 770,000 tons of phosphate and 200,000 tons of sulfur a year to meet its production goals.

The company also plans to complete an upgrade of its water processing installation in Gunung Sari, Surabaya, Hidayat said, increasing its capacity from 720 cubic meters to 3,800 cubic meters per hour.

*Govt Seeks to Raise Rp 10t From Bond Sale*
By Jakarta Globe on 3:03 pm January 18, 2014.
Category Business
Tags: Indonesia bonds, Rupiah currency

The government is hoping to raise Rp 10 trillion ($833 million) from the sale of rupiah-denominated bonds with various tenors on Tuesday as part of its efforts to plug the country’s budget deficit.

The government plans to sell one, five, 10 and 15-year bonds, the Finance Ministry’s debt management office said in a statement posted on its website on Thursday, in what will be its second rupiah-denominated bond sale this year.

Southeast Asia’s largest economy raised Rp 10 trillion from selling similar notes on Jan. 7, the first bond sale for this year. Next week’s sale will contribute to a plan to raise Rp 75 trillion from the sale of rupiah-denominated bonds in the first quarter.

Investors have placed Rp 29.6 trillion for bonds on offer, indicating strong demand and suggesting a recovery of foreign investor confidence in the country.

Indonesia wants to raise a record Rp 357 trillion from international and local debt markets this year, it said in a statement early this month.

The country, which has been selling bonds for the past decade, is grappling with a budget deficit amid a depreciating rupiah. Record trade and current account deficits last year partly prompted the central bank to raise its benchmark interest rate to 7.5 percent.

The country’s budget shortfall is forecast to reach Rp 175 trillion, or 1.7 percent of gross domestic product, this year.

The government raised $4 billion from the sale of dollar-denominated bonds on Jan. 8, with $2 billion of notes due in 10 years to yield 5.95 percent and $2 billion of debt maturing in 30 years at 6.85 percent, DMO said in a statement published in Jakarta last week.

The country raised Rp 54 trillion from the sale of rupiah-denominated bonds in the first quarter last year, according to a document from the DMO.

Yields on government five-year notes fell to 7.9807 percent on Friday from 8.0505 percent the previous day while the yield of 10-year notes declined to 8.5596 percent on Friday from 8.5669 percent on Thursday, according to data from the Indonesia Bond Pricing Agency.

Govt Seeks to Raise Rp 10t From Rupiah-Denominated Bonds Sale

*Antam Aims to Raise $200m from Bonds in 2014 to Expand Pomalaa Mine*
By Efi Nurfiyasari on 9:54 pm December 2, 2013.
Category Business
Tags: Antam

State-controlled mining company Aneka Tambang is considering the sale of $200 million of dollar-denominated bonds in the second half of 2014 to fund the expansion of its nickel mine in Pomalaa, Southeast Sulawesi.

Tato Miraza, president director of Aneka Tambang, also known as Antam, said the notes would be issued in the second half of next year.

He did not disclose the terms including the tenor and yield of the bonds.

Antam seeks to increase ferronickel production from its nickel ore mine.

“The Pomalaa project is one of our focuses to increase production capacity,” Tato said.

Antam’s investment in the mine’s expansion is estimated to reach $573 million. At the moment, the company is still short of $200 million.

Antam last month scrapped its Rp 1 trillion ($85 million) bond issuance — the last part of a Rp 4 trillion bond issuance — as it saw that debt market conditions were conducive for selling the notes.

Once the expansion project has been completed, Antam’s ferronickel production capacity will rise to 27,000 metric tons per year from the current 18,000 tons.

Antam has also allocated Rp 2.9 trillion for its capital expenditure budget in 2014. Most of these funds will be used to expand the Pomalaa project. The capex excludes acquisition costs the company may incur, as it plans to acquire gold-mining companies in order to raise its production of the precious metal.

Antam posted a 44.6-percent decline in net income to Rp 348 billion in the first nine months of this year compared to the same period a year ago.

The company is one of several local firms planning to sell bonds next year.

Mobile communications infrastructure builder Tower Bersama Infrastructure plans to raise between Rp 500 billion and Rp 1 trillion in a bond sale next week. The debt sale is part of a larger plan to raise Rp 4 trillion from bonds issues within two years.

Antam currently operates nickel mines in Pomalaa and Tapunopaka in Southeast Sulawesi, and Tanjung Buli and Pulau Pakal in North Maluku. It has 825.3 wet metric tons of nickel reserves and resources.

Antam’s major projects include development of a $1.6 billion ferronickel project in East Halmahera, North Maluku and a $350 million to $400 million nickel pig-iron project in Mandiodo, Southeast Sulawesi.

The company is also developing a $450 million chemical grade alumina plant with an annual capacity of 300,000 tons in Tayan, West Kalimantan.

Antam Aims to Raise $200m from Bonds in 2014 to Expand Pomalaa Mine - The Jakarta Globe

*Jakarta Flooded Again After Night of Heavy Rain*
By Jakarta Globe on 2:19 pm January 19, 2014.
Category Featured, Jakarta, News
Tags: Indonesia floods, Jakarta floods flooding






Jalan KH Abdullah Syafii in South Jakarta in inundated by flood on Jan. 19, 2013. (Photo via @TMCPoldaMetro)



Heavy rains in Greater Jakarta left areas of the capital flooded on Sunday, displacing more than 10,000 residents as water levels reached critical levels at area flood gates last night.

Floods were reported in Daan Mogot and Grogol, in West Jakarta; Gunung Sahari and Karet Tengsin, in Central Jakarta; Jatinegara and Kampung Melayu, in East Jakarta; and Cawang, Kalibata, and Tebet, in South Jakarta, according to the Jakarta Police traffic corps. The worst floods were reported in North Jakarta neighborhoods, with Kelapa Gading, Pluit and Penjaringan under water.

“Heavy rains, especially in northern part of Jakarta, have increased water levels at rivers,” Sutopo Purwo Nugroho, the spokesman of the National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB), said in a press statement on Sunday. “The condition is causing worse flooding in northern part of Jakarta.”

Jakarta’s flood gates reached critical levels Saturday night as heavy rains fell for hours, raising the water level at the capital’s already high rivers. By Sunday the “_Siaga_ I,” alert remained for the Karet and Angke Hulu floodgates, but was lowered to “Siaga II,” for the Manggarai flood gate.

TransJakarta suspended operations along two corridors, Corridor III (from Kalideres to Harmoni) and Corridor XII (from Pluit to Tanjung Priok), while service along half of the transit line’s other routes were delayed, according to @BLUTransJakarta.

Several subdistricts in Tangerang and Bekasi were also inundated by floodwaters.

Heavy rains began to fall early last week in Bogor, West Java, a satellite city upstream from the capital. Flood waters claimed seven lives by Saturday, the Jakarta office of the Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB) said. The rains are expected to continue through the coming week, with the heaviest rainfall predicted for Sunday and Thursday nights, the Meteorology, Climatology and Geophysics Agency (BMKG) said.

“The peak of the rain [season] is predicted to last until early February 2014,” the BMKG said.

So far rain levels are less than last year, when widespread flooding affected much of the capital, killing 20 and displacing more than 30,000.

“Rains that have been falling since the beginning of this year are not as heavy as in 2013,” Achmad Zukri, the head of extreme weather early warning division at BMKG, said. “The rains have been falling in installments since New Year’s Eve. This is unlike last year, when high-intensity rain fell non-stop for several consecutive days.”

Jakarta Flooded Again After Night of Heavy Rain - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Hopefully, this year we can perform better.
Indonesia Growth Falls Below 6% as Risks to Economy Increase - Bloomberg

Here is the thread about Indonesian economy development bro @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Wahhab2701 said:


> Hopefully, this year we can perform better.
> Indonesia Growth Falls Below 6% as Risks to Economy Increase - Bloomberg
> 
> Here is the thread about Indonesian economy development bro @al-Hasani



It was in 2013 and It was safe to keep the growth rate in between 5.9 and 6.1, the govt. was and is putting out fuel subsidies and tightening exports and investments, putting local industries in a safer position.


----------



## haidian

*WeChat overtakes Facebook in Indonesian market*
Staff Reporter
2014-01-29
11:02 (GMT+8)






> Chinese smartphone messaging app WeChat has become one of the four major instant messaging tools widely used in Indonesia, reports Shanghai's China Business News, citing Andi Ardiansyah, an Indonesian representative based in Guangzhou.
> 
> As of the third quarter of 2013, the number of active users of the Chinese and global version of WeChat touched 271.9 million, surging by 124%. Internet giant Tencent, which developed the popular app, said the growth has been aided by strengthening international marketing campaigns.
> 
> Ardiansyah stated that many Indonesian entrepreneurs like using WeChat for its reliability. The growing proximity between China and Indonesia's political and business circles has also helped boost its popularity.
> 
> "I use WeChat because many of my Chinese friends use it," said Ardiansyah.
> 
> In addition to forging closer ties between the two countries, Tencent has been operating in the Southeast Asian country and has entered a joint venture with MNC, a subsidiary of Indonesia's largest media group PT Global Mediacom, which has sped up the expansion of WeChat in the social media market.
> 
> MNC said it was mainly broadcasting advertisements or hosting events to promote the app.
> 
> Before WeChat entered the Indonesian market, Facebook was the largest social media network in the country. WeChat now has an edge given the flourishing development of mobile internet in Indonesia.
> 
> Market observers said that an outstanding marketing strategy was the key to WeChat's success in the country as the app has captured considerable market share in a short period of time through advertising.
> 
> In addition to MNC, WeChat broadcasts different television advertisements in Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Mexico by cooperating with local tech or media firms. WeChat also collaborated with Google to promote its services in the United States last week, the paper said. WeChat faces a number of obstacles in the mature European and US market, however.
> 
> Ma Huateng or Pony Ma, founder and CEO of Tencent, is now placing great emphasis on the internationalization of WeChat. He said China used to copy the models adopted by the US market in the internet arena but the mobile internet's development has been faster in China compared to Western countries, which presents Chinese firms with a rare opportunity.


----------



## cirr

WeChat is simply great！


----------



## Nike

doesn't know it, i am not using smart phone until now


----------



## BoQ77

You are safe, madokafc


----------



## Daniel808

*Standard Chartered Bank: Indonesian Economy Expands 5.8% in 2014*


The Standard Chartered Bank expects Indonesia's economy to expand 5.8 percent in 2014, followed by a 6 percentage growth in 2015 as an improving global economy has a positive effect on emerging economies, including Indonesia. The world economy is estimated to grow between 3.2 and 3.5 percent this year and expected to accelerate to 3.8 percent in 2015. David Mann, the regional Head of Research at the Standard Chartered Bank in Asia, said that Indonesia's economic performance in 2013 was negatively influenced by external factors.

Indonesia's official GDP growth figure for 2013 still needs to be released but it is expected that the outcome will be between 5.7 and 5.8 percent. Despite the global slowdown in recent years, Indonesia's economy is still able to post growth of over 5 percent. According to Mann, this indicates a strong economic fundament, and with a positive outlook for global economic growth ahead, he expects that Indonesia's economic expansion will accelerate due to improving exports in Southeast Asia's largest economy.

Mann further stated that Indonesia contains good economic potential due to the country's large and young population in combination with a rapidly expanding middle class, thus giving rise to a huge consumer force. Indonesia now has more than 240 million people, of which about 75 million are categorized as belonging to the country's middle class. Amid solid macroeconomic growth about seven million people per year are added to this middle class group. According to research firms the Boston Consulting Group (BCG) and McKinsey, the country's middle class will grow to between 130 and 140 million people by the period 2020 to 2030.

However, infrastructure and the general quality of regulations will need to be improved in order to maximize this growth potential. The lack of quality and quantity of infrastructure causes Indonesia's logistic costs to rise and thus hollows investors' confidence.

Fauzi Ichsan, Managing Director and Senior Economist at Standard Chartered Bank, agrees that Indonesia's economic expansion in 2014 will be approximately 5.8 percent. One important factor that blocks Indonesia from growing at a faster pace, according to him, is America's shale gas policy. This new policy leads to the closing of many coal-fired power stations in the USA and thus will curtail the global coal price. Indonesia, one of the world's largest coal exporters, will feel this impact.

The legislative and presidential elections, on the other hand, can provide an extra 0.25 percentage growth to total GDP growth in 2014. The legislative election is scheduled for 9 April 2014, while the presidential election will be held on 9 July 2014.

Standard Chartered Bank: Indonesian Economy Expands 5.8% in 2014 | Indonesia Investments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

yes, We Chat is Great. I used this app too, besides Line, Kakao Talk and Blackberry messenger


----------



## elis

madokafc said:


> doesn't know it, i am not using smart phone until now


Really?

Can someone explain how wechat is great?


----------



## AViet

What is Indonesia's 2013 GDP in US$. I hope that it is still growing, despite of big devaluation of rupiah.


----------



## Nike

AViet said:


> What is Indonesia's 2013 GDP in US$. I hope that it is still growing, despite of big devaluation of rupiah.




around 950 billion US dollar per Desember, i read it in some local newspaper


----------



## AViet

It would be great if the number is true, but I am afraid that it is inaccurate, given that 2012 GDP was 878 billions and rupiah was depreciated from roughly 9400 to 11900 per US$.


----------



## Nike

madokafc said:


> around 950 billion US dollar





AViet said:


> It would be great if the number is true, but I am afraid that it is inaccurate, given that 2012 GDP was 878 billions and rupiah was depreciated from roughly 9400 to 11900 per US$.



nope, still our economic grows and doesn't contracted at all because of that depreciated value of Rupiah, thanks to massive investment in infrastructure and manufacturing sector from our local investor and aboard last year.


----------



## Daniel808

AViet said:


> What is Indonesia's 2013 GDP in US$. I hope that it is still growing, despite of big devaluation of rupiah.



I am surely
Surpass 1 Billion for PPP.
For Nominal, maybe under 1 billion


----------



## nufix

Daniel808 said:


> I am surely
> Surpass 1 Billion for PPP.
> For Nominal, maybe under 1 billion


 
did you mean trillion?


----------



## Viet

do you have any estimated figures for 2014:
foreign currency reserves, current account balance and short term debt?


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> do you have any estimated figures for 2014:
> foreign currency reserves, current account balance and short term debt?



You can see in this link
Indonesia | Economic Forecasts | 2013-2015 Outlook



Daniel808 said:


> I am surely
> Surpass 1 Billion for PPP.
> For Nominal, maybe under 1 billion



As long as dollar from overseas coming to Indonesia, we can keep the economics growth in absolute terms. So it will be doesn't matter if Rupiah got depreciate for a while against US Dollar.


----------



## Daniel808

nufix said:


> did you mean trillion?



Yes.
Thanks for the correction 



madokafc said:


> As long as dollar from overseas coming to Indonesia, we can keep the economics growth in absolute terms. So it will be doesn't matter if Rupiah got depreciate for a while against US Dollar.



I hope so.
Hope we can Attracting more and more Investment from China and Japan.
so we can Decrease our Imports, especially for Automotive Components from Japan


----------



## Daniel808

*Indonesian economy grows 5.78 pct in 2013, slowest in 4 years*

(Reuters) - Indonesia's economy in 2013 grew at its slowest pace in four years, the statistics bureau said on Wednesday, as the end of a commodities boom undermined exports and higher interest rates dragged on consumption.

Gross domestic product rose 5.78 percent in 2013, after a 6.23 percent increase in 2012 and marking the slowest growth since 2009. The result compared with the median forecast of 5.7 percent growth in a Reuters poll of economists.

Southeast Asia's biggest economy has enjoyed annual growth of more than 6 percent in recent years, underpinned by spending among its growing middle class.

But domestic demand has started to feel the impact of aggressive rate increases by the central bank aimed at easing the current account deficit and reining in inflation.

In the October to December period, the economy grew 5.72 percent from a year earlier, while on a quarterly basis it contracted 1.42 percent. Economists had expected 5.30 percent growth on an annual basis and a quarterly 1.67 percent contraction.

The rupiah traded at 12,185 to the dollar after the announcement.

Indonesia's main stock index .JKSE was up 0.36 percent.

Indonesian economy grows 5.78 pct in 2013, slowest in 4 years| Reuters


----------



## Nike

*N. Sumatra sets higher target for corn production this year*
Sat, February 22 2014 21:31 | 718 Views




Photo document of farmers sort of yellow maize cornyields. (ANTARA/Aguk Sudarmojo)


Medan (ANTARA News) - North Sumatra sets target for corn production at 1,628,149 tons this year, up from last years target of 1,494,050 tons.

"Last year production reached only 1,71,067 tons or far short of the target. But this year we are set to reach the target," head of the regional agriculture office M. Roem.S said here on Saturday.

The target is based on assumption that this year harvest areas would total 304,744 hectares with productivity of 53.43 quintal per ton.

This year, corn plantation is expected to reach 310,963 hectares in North Sumatra, he said.

"All problems last year such as extreme weather, are not expected to happen this year," he said, adding "therefore, we are convinced the production target could be reached."

He said we strongly hope that the target could be reached as corn consumption has increased in the province from year to year.

Demand has continued to increase especially from animal feed producers, he said.

He said production has always fallen short of requirement that animal feed factories have to rely more on imports for corn.

So far imports have come mainly from India, he said.

A corn grower Dirman, in Tanjung Morawa, Deliserdang, said the price of corn grain is quite good lately around Rp3,500 per kilogram.

N. Sumatra sets higher target for corn production this year - ANTARA News

*Indonesia has come out of difficult times: Finance minister*
Sat, February 22 2014 00:16 | 928 Views




Finance Minister Chatib Basri (ANTARA FOTO/Fanny Octavianus)



Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias economy has already emerged out of a difficult time caused by domestic factors and global economic fluctuations after a number of policies were issued to tackle the problems, stated Finance Minister Chatib Basri.

"The current account deficit and inflation rate have reduced, while the rupiah exchange rate has shown a rising trend, and the economic growth remains quite high," he noted in a press statement at the Indonesian Embassy in Australia, received here on Friday.

Chatib Basri issued the statement while delivering a general lecture at the Australian National University in Canberra, which was attended by more than 200 people.

Apart from this achievement, the minister emphasized that in the long term, Indonesia must take serious efforts to improve its human resources, infrastructure, and state institutions in order to transform itself from a middle-income to an advanced country.

With regard to the countrys relations with Australia, he remarked that the two countries have a huge potential to build economic partnership and play an important role in the world economy.

The minister noted that Indonesia still needs to invest in the field of human resource development in order to boost economic transformation.

"Human resources, infrastructure, and institutional improvement are three key areas, which have to be addressed to assure continued growth," he claimed.

Chatib Basri is in Australia to attend the meeting of the finance minister and central bankers of the G-20 countries scheduled to be held in Sydney, on February 22-23.

At the lecture organized by the Indonesian Embassy, the minister shed light on the progress achieved in various areas by the country and also responded to queries raised on various latest economic issues.(*)
_Editor: Heru_

COPYRIGHT © 2014

Indonesia has come out of difficult times: Finance minister - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

*




*

*Indonesian and Korean companies build RFID plant in Bandung*
Friday, 28 Februar






REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG - State-owned telecommunication network and solution company, PT Industri Telekomunikasi Indonesia (INTI) through its subsidiary PT INTI Pindad Mitra Sejati (IPMS) opened a production facility of fiber optic cables and accessories. Company also established a plant-based electronic radio frequency identification (RFID), called PT INTI Global Optical Communication (IGOC) Indonesia in Bandung, West Java, on Friday.

"It is a joint venture between our subsidiary with a Korean company, Global Optical Communication with shareholding of 75 percent," President Director of INTI, Tikno Sutisno said on Friday.

The production facility is one way to build self reliance in domestic industry. The plant will operate in March built on an area of 80 thousand square meters, divided into several production facilities. The first floor is reserved for fiber optic cable production, consisted of three units of three line with engine capacity of seven million meters per year. The second floor is used for RFID and engine production with total capacity of 48 units or 12-15 million products per unit.

Korean company will bring raw materials, accessories, also optic cables and RFID from South Korea to be assembled in Bandung, while 30 percent of it came from local components. Company seeks consumers from telecommunication business sector, broadcasting, and internet.

Indonesian and Korean companies build RFID plant in Bandung | Republika Online


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Toyota builds passenger car engines' plant in Indonesia*





_Some workers make final check on cars at Toyota''s car factory in Karawang, West Java._ (File photo)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia finally put the first groundbreaking of development of second engine plant in Indonesia. The plant will produce passenger car engines with investment of 2.3 trillion IDR. The machine components are made from aluminium.

Toyota will focus on national automotive industry through this plant. Therefore, the new plant will increase local components, from 60 to 80 percent.

Vice President of Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia, Warih Andhang Tjahyono explained that the construction would have an impact on development of new local plant component suppliers. Toyota currently has 25 units of local manufacturing suppliers and will be increased to 40 units.

"The positive impact to Indonesia will happen in 2017," Chairman of Toyota Astra Motor, Hiroyuki Fukui added.

Toyota Indonesia increased its export up to 50 percent to Middle East countries, South America and Africa. Company previously commited to invest 13 trillion IDR in Indonesia. Toyota's passenger car engine plant is built on an area of 150 hectares.

Toyota builds passenger car engines' plant in Indonesia | Republika Online


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia granted $350m for geothermal plant*
Mar 31, 2014, Priyanka Shrestha, Markets & Finance, Sustainability & Environment 







The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a grant worth $350 million (£210m) to support the construction of a geothermal plant in Indonesia.

The 320MW Sarulla Geothermal Power Development Project in North Sumatra – scheduled for completion in 2018 – is expected to cut 1.3 million tonnes of carbon emissions every year in the nation.

Indonesia currently uses coal and oil to produce 65% of its electricity but holds around 40% of the world’s geothermal resources, according to the ADB.

Jackie B. Surtani, Senior Investment Specialist in ADB’s Private Sector Operations Department said: “Geothermal power taps into an abundant indigenous resource in Indonesia that can provide a more sustainable and secure form of clean energy while significantly lowering carbon emissions.”

Indonesia aims to increase its share of renewable energy from 5% to 25% by 2025 and cut greenhouse gas emissions by 26% by the end of the decade.


Energy Live News – Energy Made Easy – Indonesia granted $350m for geothermal plant


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia will have 62 new airports in the next 5 years, mostly in eastern Indonesia.*

news :



> *TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA* - Dengan penambahan 62 pelabuhan udara (Bandara) baru yang akan segera dibangun, dalam lima tahun ke depan Indonesia akan memiliki 299 bandara.
> 
> Wakil Menteri Perhubungan (Wamenhub), Bambang Susantono, mengatakan saat ini terdapat 237 bandara yang ada di Indonesia. Dari jumlah tersebut, sebanyak 26 di antaranya, masing-masing 13 bandara dikelola oleh PT Angkasa Pura I dan PT Angkasa Pura II, sisanya dikelola oleh Unit Pelaksana Teknis (UPT) Ditjen Perhubungan Udara Kementerian Perhubungan.
> 
> “Bandara-bandara ini (yang dikelola UPT) tentunya tidak sebesar bandara di kota-kota besar, tetapi bandara-bandara ini sangat esensial untuk aksesibititas. Lima tahun lagi kita akan selesaikan pembangunan bandara-bandara baru, sehingga total kita memiliki 299 bandara di Indonesia,” kata Wamenhub Bambang Susantono, seperti dikutip Tribunnews.com dari situs resmi Setkab.
> 
> Nantinya, lanjut Wamenhub, sebaran bandara-bandara baru tersebut akan banyak di wilayah Indonesia Timur.
> 
> Ia menyebutkan, pembagian bandara secara rule of time di Indonesia yakni di Jawa dan Sumatera setiap radius 100 km, Kalimantan dan Sulawesi setiap 60 km. Lalu Maluku, Nusa Tenggara dan Papua setiap 30 km.
> 
> “Jadi dalam setiap 30 km di wilayah Timur ada 1 buah bandara, terutama di wilayah Papua. Untuk itu kita punya banyak airstripes yang sederhana, yang dapat didarati oleh pesawat dengan jenis-jenis sederhana pula. Tapi itu sangat esensial mengalirkan barang dan penumpang, terutama di daerah Timur,” kata Bambang.
> 
> Wamenhub mengemukakan, bagi Kementerian Perhubungan, bandara adalah sebuah jaringan yang disebut dengan aerobridges atau jembatan udara. “Untuk di wilayah Timur dengan kondisi alam yang menantang mau tidak mau bandara adalah salah satu cara bagaimana mentransportasikan barang dan penumpang ke daerah itu,” terang Bambang.
> 
> Lima Tahun Lagi, Indonesia Punya 299 Bandara - Tribunnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Private Sector to Gain Control of 3 Airports*
By Jakarta Globe on 10:32 am Apr 07, 2014
Category Business, Corporate News, Featured, News
Tags: Indonesia Airport





An AirAsia Airbus A320 passenger jet lands at Sukarno-Hatta airport in Tangerang on the outskirts of Jakarta in this January 30, 2013 file picture. Indonesia’s aviation industry needs 800 pilots annually, while the country only produces half that number. (Reuters Photo/Enny Nuraheni)

*Jakarta.* The Transportation Ministry will hand the management of three local airports to the private sector in a bid to improve services ahead of the implementation of the Asean Open Skies policy next year, which would see access to all international airports in Southeast Asia opened to any airlines of the 10 member states.

“At the moment, three tender documents are being prepared, from a total of 10 airports,” Bambang Tjahjono, director of airports at the Transport Ministry, said in the statement, adding that the three airports are those currently under the management of the Air Transportation Directorate General’s technical management unit.

The three airports are the Raden Inten airport in Lampung, Mutiara Palu airport in Central Sulawesi and the Labuan Bajo airport in East Nusa Tenggara.

Bambang emphasized that the move will be a pilot project, as the transfer of control from the government to a public-private partnership had never been done before.

“The private party will operate on a consent-basis, so ownership of the airports will not be transferred from the state to outside parties, only the management,” he explained, adding that the government will be focusing on improving the accessibility of existing airports.

Bambang also said that 38 investors had expressed interest in the tender.

“Although we are not sure about just how serious they are,” he said.

The conditions of airports across the archipelago have come under the spotlight ahead of the Asean Open Skies policy, with many of Indonesia’s airports suffering from overcapacity.

The country currently hosts 22 airlines operating commercial aircraft and 35 operating chartered airplanes. In total, all airlines serve approximately 400 domestic and international routes, connecting 121 cities in Indonesia and 21 countries.

With 62.1 million passengers recorded at the end of 2013, Indonesia’s Soekarno-Hatta International Airport was the eight busiest airport in the world.

The past year alone has seen Jakarta’s Halim Perdanakusuma airport opened for commercial use in a bid to ease traffic in Soekarno-Hatta by moving the operations of a number of flights to the previously private airport, used mostly for presidential and military purposes.

“Airports in Indonesia need to have their capacity improved, mainly ahead of the Asean Open Skies agreement which will be implemented in 2015,” Bambang said. “The way to answer this issue is by improving air transportation services.”

With a year left before implementation of the Open Skies policy, Bambang emphasized in his statement that Indonesia should make serious efforts to anticipate and prepare itself to ensure the best possible outcome from the agreement for the nation.

He recommended that officials look into existing regulations and other supporting facilities necessary.

According to him, the ministry’s research and development has concluded that the 2009 Law on Aviation is ready for the Open Sky policy, but added that there remains a need to add new regulations or revise existing ones.

A dditionally, he also pushed for the improvement of other facilities and human resources to be better prepared, such as by ensuring Indonesia had enough pilots.

In an earlier press conference last month, Djoko Murjatmodjo, director of air transport at the Transportation Ministry, said Indonesia needed an additional 800 pilots every year.

Herry Bakti, civil aviation director at the Transportation Ministry, said the country currently had a total of 22 aviation schools, which would hopefully be able to fulfill Indonesia’s needs for pi lots, particularly ahead of the implementation of the Asean Economy Community.

Private Sector to Gain Control of 3 Indonesia Airports - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Is Key Emerging Market in Asia, Manufacturers Say*
ABACE Convention News » 2014

April 10, 2014, 1:45 PM






_Indonesian made R80, scheduled first launched at 2018._

Business aircraft manufacturers are seeing Indonesia as the emerging country for business aviation in Asia. They believe that sales, albeit still relatively slow, are poised to grow, mainly due to favorable economic and geographic conditions.

“We do see Indonesia as a growing market for business aviation,” Roger Sperry, Gulfstream’s senior v-p international sales, Asia Pacific, told AIN. In 2012, the country’s economy grew at its fastest pace in more than a decade, he said, which makes it fertile ground for business aviation. That said, the concept of business aviation is still relatively new in Southeast Asia, Sperry noted.

Seven Gulfstreams, approximately evenly divided between mid-cabin and large-cabin aircraft, are based in Indonesia; customers include corporations, wealthy individuals and charter operators.

“We are looking at Southeast Asia–in particular, countries like Indonesia–as emerging growth countries for business aviation,” John Rosanvallon, president and CEO of Dassault Falcon Jet, said in February. The company anticipates the delivery of the first Falcon in Indonesia this year.

Textron Aviation (the new entity encompassing Cessna and Beechcraft) also sees Indonesia as a growth market. “In Southeast Asia, Indonesia is one of the strongest markets for us,” said Bill Harris, v-p sales for Asia Pacific. Mining sites and palm oil plantations are far from major airports, and companies need to get their engineers and executives there in reasonable time. For example, Harris described one trip that takes two hours by air–or three days otherwise–using a boat and then a Land Rover. Cessna Citations are very well suited to this environment, as they are known for short runway performance, he emphasized. Around 10 Citations fly in Indonesia, and a lot of King Airs are already flying there as well, Harris added.

Pilatus has two PC-12s flying in the country. One of the operators is charity organization Yajasi, sales director Fred Muggli told AIN. The single turboprop is well suited to the country because short airfields, sometimes with runway surfaces of gravel or grass, are commonplace, said Muggli.

Another turboprop aircraft that has found favour in Indonesia is Piaggio Aero’s P180 Avanti II twin pusherprop. Executive charter operator Susi Air has been operating several of the type successfully for a number of years.

Airbus has an undisclosed number of ACJs in Indonesia. “Like the rest of Asia Pacific, it is experiencing good economic growth of more than five percent a year, and this drives business aviation,” an ACJ marketing executive said. He also noted that Indonesia has a large population of more than 250 million people, with a territory that comprises around 10,000 islands encompassing an area some 2,000 miles across.

Boeing agrees that economic growth in the country is steady and that the number of business jets in the country is increasing. “Indonesia is well represented by high-net-worth individuals now, and will continue to grow,” a spokeswoman said, expressing confidence that this will translate into more BBJ orders. In fact, a BBJ2, currently at a completion center, is expected to enter into service with the government of Indonesia this year.

A Bombardier spokesperson made it clear that her company sees Indonesia as the number-one emerging market in Asia Pacific. “Economic growth is key to the increase in demand for business aviation,” she said. There currently are eight Bombardier aircraft registered in the country–five Learjets and three Globals.

Meanwhile, Embraer singles out Indonesia as a country where its executive jets are particularly popular, with a claimed 40-percent market share. The Brazil-based airframer has a combined 20 executive jets flying in Singapore, Indonesia and Malaysia.

Indonesia Is Key Emerging Market in Asia, Manufacturers Say | Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

April 10, 2014 6:36 pm
*Nickel jumps above $17,000 in wake of Indonesia export ban*

By Neil Hume





_nickel price jump high in one year_

The price of nickel has risen above $17,000 a tonne for the first time since March 2012 as speculative investors opened bullish positions on the back of an export ban.

Nickel, an ingredient in stainless steel, has been in focus since January when Indonesia outlawed the export of unprocessed ores.

The ban has the potential to be a game-changer for nickel, which has been plagued by oversupply and high inventories, according to several analysts. China relies heavily on laterite nickel ores from Indonesia to produce nickel pig iron,
a cheap alternative to refined nickel.

If this supply is permanently cut off, China will be forced to reduce its use of NPI and buy higher-grade metal for use in its smelters. This, in turn, will reduce stockpiles of nickel that have built up since the global financial crisis.

Many investors had doubted the ban would hold – until now. Open interest in nickel – the total amount of outstanding derivative contracts – has climbed more than 25 per cent in the past month, according to Standard Bank.

“In conjunction with a 14.5 per cent increase in prices over the same period, this suggests that new positions have been added,” says Leon Westgate, analyst at the bank.

Nickel for delivery in three months on the London Metal Exchange rose 2.4 per cent to $17,091 a tonne yesterday, taking its gains since the start of the year to 16 per cent.

If the ban remains in place beyond July’s presidential election in Indonesia, Macquarie says the global nickel market will see “massive” deficits of 134,000 tonnes, 106,000 tonnes and 77,000 tonne in 2015, 2016 and 2017 respectively.

“In the absence of a change in Indonesian policy, we think that by 2016, the market will get tighter than in 2006-07, when prices traded in the $30,000-$50,000 a tonne range,” the bank said in a report.

Chinese NPI producers are scrambling to find replacement ores, principally from the Philippines and to a lesser extent New Caledonia. Neither country produces enough high-grade ore to replace lost supply.

“Of the 450,000 tonnes of nickel in ore lost from Indonesia exports, the response from other suppliers is at most 50,000-75,000 tonnes,” Macquarie said.

“The question then is how quickly NPI production can come on stream in Indonesia. The answer is not quick enough . . . Even on what we consider optimistic assumptions, global NPI production will not regain 2014 levels by 2020.”

In addition traders are not selling the large volumes of nickel ore stocks that have accumulated at Chinese ports. Instead, they are waiting for higher prices before they release inventory into the market.

As a result, the spot price for high-grade nickel ore has surged more than
40 per cent since January and is close to $70 a tonne, including the cost of shipping to China. Faced with NPI production cuts, end users China are buying up primary nickel.


Nickel jumps above $17,000 in wake of Indonesia export ban - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia's economy predicted to grow 5.8 percent in first quarter*

Mon, April 7 2014 20:32 | 1252 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Finance minister Chatib Basri had predicted Indonesia's economy grew 5.7 to 5.8 percent in the first quarter of 2014, primarily due to consumer spending.

The minister said here on Monday consumer spending was expected to rise in March, although the impact had not been felt as of now.

He said the country's economy had grown also because of the improving performance of national exports.

He said the economic growth until the end of this year was still predicted to be at the estimated range of between 5.8 percent and 6.0 percent, which was slower because the government was still conducting economic stabilization efforts to improve its current account.

"Sources of growth were reduced because the interest rate was up, causing the economic growth in 2014 to slow down. The government wanted the current account deficit to be stable until the end of 2014," he said.

He added that the economic growth will improve again in 2015 to reach up to 6.1 percent, supported by investment performance and government spending following positive sentiment for the new government.

"My prediction was if the policy was no longer tight and the target of current account deficit was met, the government will have room to maneuver. With contribution from investment and government spending, it was hoped it could reach 6.1 percent," he said.

The World Bank had predicted that Indonesias economy would still face a number of challenges due to uncertainty of investment level and exports decline that would curb the economic growth to 5.3 percent in 2014.

"Global growth showed a positive signal, but Indonesia was facing various challenges, including the exchange value of trade, which had not changed; higher interest rates; and policy uncertainty," the banks economist Jim Brumby said.

The Asian Development Bank, however, predicted Indonesia's economy would grow around 5.7 percent in 2014, which was marginally lower than in 2013.

"The ADP predicted Indonesia's economic growth would decline marginally to 5.7 percent in 2014 and rise up to 6.0 percent in 2015," ADB country director Adrian Ruthenberg said.

He said the ADBs prediction was based on the assumption that the general elections on April 9 would go smoothly and the government would take steps to improve the investment climate.

Indonesia's economy predicted to grow 5.8 percent in first quarter - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Riau to accelerate infrastructure development on border islands*
_Tuesday, 08 April 2014_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, PEKANBARU -- The Border Management Board of the province of Riau said it has prepared a program to accelerate economic infrastructure development on its outer islands sharing borders with neighboring countries.

The projects expected to improve the welfare of the local people would be completed in 2019, the Riau regional BBP chief Zulkarnaen said here on Tuesday.
"The priority is development in a number of frontier regencies like the regencies of Bengkalis, Rokan Hilir and Meranti islands," Zulkarnain, told Antara news agency.

Among the locations of priority include the island of Rupat and the sub-district of Bantan in the regency of Bengkalis, the islands of Rangsang and Merbau in the regency of Kepulauan Meranti and the sub-districts of Pasir Limau Kapas and Sinaboi and the Aruah islands, which groups 10 small islands in the regency of Rokan Hilir, he said.

He said each of the frontier islands has different potentials and problems.

In Rupat island , immediate development of infrastructure is urgent to prevent the local people of thinking to abandon their place and move to neighboring country, he cited.

Rupat is a potential area for tourist destination and the land is known to hold reserves of valuable minerals, he added.

The problem of the island of Rangsang in the regency of Meranti is that it is shrinking because of abrasion of its coast after its mangrove forest has been damaged.

He said the program will include construction of school buildings and other educational facilities such as library and laboratory and dormitory to improve the skill of human resources in those areas.

In addition, houses would be needed for school teachers and health centers as well as hospitals and other health care facilities, as well as houses of doctors and paramedics, he said.

The program in economic sector includes development of market centers, warehouses, trade and industrial centers, training center for workers , fishermen , etc.

In the social infrastructure program the plan includes construction of clean water infrastructure and facilities, power generating plants, and low cost houses.

"The entire program could be carried out if good synergy could be created among the stake holders," Zulkarnain said.

Riau to accelerate infrastructure development on border islands | Republika Online


===========================


*Surabaya named as city of the future in the world*
_Sunday, 13 April 2014_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, SURABAYA - Surabaya in East Java was named as city of the future in the world in Socrates Award 2014 by Europe Business Assembly (EBA). EBA is an independent organization based in the United Kingdom, which pays attention to economic, social and cultural development.

"The award will be handed over on Wednesday next week in London," Mayor of Surabaya, Tri Rismaharini, said on Sunday.

As non-governmental organization, EBA promotes economic transformation, education, culture and science. The tittle is the most prestigious award for a city.

Risma, her popular name, explained that EBA considered Surabaya had addressed various issues comprehensively. EBA notes some indicators including effort in containing flood, better air quality, and social education.

Risma will present her ideas before the EBA forum. Among others, the assessments also include aspect of rural construction. She hopes, her ideas will motivate people to compete at global level.

Surabaya named as city of the future in the world | Republika Online

===

Congrats to Arek Suroboyo .. keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia determined to emerge as new Asian tiger*
Sat, April 19 2014 12:28 |

Andi Abdussalam




_(ANTARA/Andika Wahyu) _

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is now putting in place industrial development programs across the country in an effort to create a new economic growth momentum and emerge as a new Asian economic tiger.

"I am very much convinced that the current 21st century will be the best century for Indonesia, as the country is destined to emerge as an Asian giant," former Indonesian ambassador to the United States Dino Patt Djalal, who is now taking part in the ruling Democratic Party presidential candidate convection, said in Mataram, West Nusa Tenggara, on Wednesday last week.

As part of the development, the Ministry of Industry is encouraging the acceleration and equitable distribution of locating industries throughout the country.

"We hope we can continue to develop industries throughout the country to increase their added values, particularly industries outside Java," Industry Deputy Minister Alex SW Retraubun said in press statement made available to Antara here on Wednesday.

The Ministry of Industry has set itself the target of increasing the added values of the industrial sector from 28 percent in 2013 to 45 percent in 2035, since the national industrial development has gained significant growth following the global economic crisis, which also struck Indonesia in 2008-2009.

"In 2013, the non-oil processing industrial sector grew by 6.10 percent, which was higher than the economic growth at 5.78 percent," the industry deputy minister said.

Non-oil commodity processing industries have become the largest sector contributing to the nations economy, at 20.76 percent. In the meantime, the non-oil processing industries have also begun shifting from the Java Island to islands outside Java, with 24.63 percent outside Java in 2008 to 28.05 percent in 2013.

Further, the non-oil industrial sector outside Java has contributed 6.31 percent to the nations growth, which is higher than in Java, whose growth was only 6.20 percent.

Alex SW Retraubun said that the roles of provincial and district/municipality governments were crucial in the development of industry in the region. This is contained in Articles 10 and 11 of Law No. 3/2014 on Industrial Development.

Currently, the Ministry of Industry is drafting a government regulation (RPP) on the Master Plan for National Industry Development (PIPIN) and on regulations on industrial zones.

The regulation will choose zones of industries that will evolve into industrial growth centers, designated zones for industries, and zones for small and middle scale industrial centers.

With the industrial zones, industries, particularly manufacturing industries, could be developed maximally.

According to Standard Chartered Bank economist Eric Sugandi, Indonesia should carry out industrial structural reforms in the manufacturing sector.

"Structural reforms could be carried out through development of the manufacturing industry. Indonesias exports have weakened because prices of commodities have not improved," Eric said.

He added that the current account transaction deficit would become Indonesias main problem in the coming three to five years unless industrial structural reforms proceeded faster than predicted.

However, he said, Indonesia will achieve a new equilibrium and growth at a range of 5.5 percent to 6.0 percent per annum, after it focused last year on overcoming its current account deficit transactions.

"Indonesia can boost its economic growth to six percent, but it will face current account deficit risks, which is why the government deliberately slowed its economic growth," Eric Sugandi said.

The Standard Chartered Bank economist said fiscal and monetary policies were good for overcoming the short-term current account deficit, but the government needs to carry out effective structural reforms in maintaining the performance of the economic fundamentals.

Finance Minister Chatib Basri concurred with Eric, saying that such monetary and fiscal policies were taken as a short-term solution. For a long-term solution to improving national economic performance, Indonesia should carry out structural reforms.

"This is only a short-term policy. It is impossible to continuously tighten the monetary and the fiscal sectors. It should be balanced with structural reforms carried out within the context of the political system," he said.

Also, he noted, the G20 Forum has appreciated Indonesias monetary and fiscal policies that the government had adopted to overcome its current account transaction deficit.

"The forum viewed that Indonesia had taken correct fiscal policies in reducing fuel subsidies. Bank Indonesia (BI) is also praised for raising its key interest rate, which has strengthened the local rupiah currency," the finance minister said.

Chatib Basri and BI Governor Agus Martowardojo had attended a central bank and finance ministerial meeting of the G20 Forum in Washington, the United States, on April 10-13, 2014.

The finance minister said that the monetary and fiscal policies had been taken to maintain the countrys economic fundamentals and have raised the trust of investors on Indonesias economic prospects.

The government, since in the middle of 2013, has issued a package of economic policies on fiscal and monetary tightening to offset the current account deficit and strengthen the value of the rupiah value against the Greenback.

The economic policy package is mainly aimed at encouraging exports and reducing imports but, as a result, Indonesias economic growth would exceed the 5.8 percent to 6.0 percent level.

This is why, Eric explained, the Indonesian economy will reach a new equilibrium point with a growth at a range of 5.5 percent to 6.0 percent.

Therefore, the structural industrial reforms are expected to move Indonesia towards a better future and become a player in the global economy. With the richness of its human and natural resources, Indonesia could cultivate global capital to emerge as an Asian giant.

Former Indonesian ambassador to the United States, Dino Patti Djalal, said Indonesia had three main assets that could help it become an Asian giant.

Indonesia still has abundant natural wealth, which is promising for development. This is one of the three assets.

The second asset is that Indonesia has a large population of workers at a productive age, which constitutes a demographic benefit. The quality of its human resources continues to be developed through the improvement of education in the country.

He said that the third resource is global capital, which is ready to be invested in countries which have promising and comparative advantages.

*In the face of the 21st century era, Indonesia should not be anti-foreign investment, as it must be able to take advantage of foreign capital. *

*"We have to look at the global era as an opportunity. There are some 16 trillion US dollars invested in the world. We have to take it. The money is very important for Indonesia in the 21st century. We should not be xenophobic. Anti-foreign investment would only be a disadvantage for us," Dino said.*

_(A014/ INE )
(A014/KR-BSR) 
Editor: Jafar M Sidik_

COPYRIGHT © 2014

Indonesia determined to emerge as new Asian tiger - ANTARA News


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*‘Jalanan’ Serves Up Uncomfortable Truths of Life on Street*
By Marcel Thee on 03:09 pm Apr 19, 2014
Category Featured, Life & Style, Movies & Music, Movies & Music, Music
Tags: Indonesia Documentaries, Indonesia music, Indonesian cinema, Indonesian film, Jalanan



Bambang ‘Ho’ Mulyono, Titi Juwariyah and Boni Putera, the street buskers starring in Daniel Ziv’s film ‘Jalanan,’ currently showing in cinemas at Plaza Senayan, Grand Indonesia and Blok M Square. (Photo courtesy of DesaKota productions)

There is an irony in the fact that “Jalanan,” director Daniel Ziv’s thoughtful documentary on street buskers, is showing exclusively in Plaza Senayan, Grand Indonesia and Blok M Square.

While Blok M Square is a modest shopping plaza, the former two stand as symbols of bloated sumptuosity, gorged with luxuries that even after a double-whammy midnight sale for balding wallets, trophy wives, and their nanny-raised jackanapes, it would still be an impossible purchase for the film’s three stars. Not even the juicy fat from a Marche rotisserie can wash the discrepancies off (though you can try, the diner is right next to Senayan’s cinema entry, after all).

This is to say that “Jalanan” literally “the street,” is a film of which the serving of truths are uncomfortable to watch and take in — in all the best ways socially conscious art can be. Oh sure, we’ve seen dramatized depictions of how the poor lead their lives on perfectly formulated reality shows, but the documentary paws at the conscience by showing just how the poor have normalized their squalid living conditions. The content sense of self-pity is a tragedy unto itself.

The three protagonists of “Jalanan” are stand-ins for the millions in Jakarta who wash themselves at same the place they defecate, are regularly jailed for reasons of simply being, rarely able to feed themselves and any child they’ve not yet lost to the streets, and generally live a life no human should lead. There is a sensitivity that often gets lost in documentaries with similar themes. The gap between their existence and their surroundings (one of them, Boni, has lived under the bridge leading from Thamrin to Sudirman for 10 years) gives the film its harrowing nature.

Indeed, while the focus is on three street buskers, their occupation matters little in the not-very-grand scheme of things; they could be anyone. Bambang “Ho” Mulyono, Titi Juwariyah and Boni Putera are street musicians (“artists” according to Ho) whose daily agenda revolves around getting in and out of public buses, trying to wow tired faces on their way to or from another dulling routine — a more apathetic audience would be a challenge to find — and hoping the small change they collect will add up to a worthy meal. In other words, they are like most Jakartans; living for the sake of living, and resigned to using logically unattainable dreams as the sole reason not to throw in the towel.

Of the three, Ho is easiest to visually latch on to. His artistic disposition takes the form of dreadlocked hairs, grungy sense of “style” (or lack thereof), and a penchant for handing out wisdoms. When a raid for buskers on the street gets him thrown in jail, he takes it with a casualness that shows just how routine the brush between the law and people of his social status can be.

The country’s questionable lawfulness begs even more question when inside his jail “cell” (basically a large empty room with bars similar to ones you’d find at residential homes) his jail mates include a very young girl and her father — a bajaj driver who was nabbed ultimately because he was standing by the road.

“My daughter has not gone to the bathroom for a day because there’s is no water in the jail’s washroom here,” he exclaims. The old yelping man complaining about the injustice of it all is the only one still trying to see through all the fog.

Titi, on the other hand is a mother of three. (“I’ve children in three different parts of the country”) who left her village to try and make it on her own. Along the way, the film follows her as she enters a high school designed for those who dropped out when they were younger. The parental and educational struggles she tries to balance with her music career presents many intriguing obstacles and insights, including how buskers are often paid by firms to sing their jingles (in the film’s case, a local newspaper that pays $15 for a day).

The director’s presence and his influence towards the behavior of those in camera reveals many tragicomedic moments of hypocrisy (a local government employee tasked with demolishing Boni’s under-the-bridge “home” asks to sit down and speak to him with a laughably stilted attempt at humanity alien to anyone who’s dealt with these folks). Another scene showing Ho taking his date out for a Padang meal is funny but harrowing in hindsight, with the busker devouring three plates of rice with just the sauce from one of the dishes (so he doesn’t have to pay for the whole thing) and leftovers from his date’s plate.

The film’s setting and multi-protagonist means the narrative has a lot to pack into 107 minutes but Ziv makes it work. The film works stronger as a display of social injustice than buskers’ lives specifically. But it is a strongly empathetic work in any manner. Would it be wishful thinking to hope audiences will come out with a new perspective on those knocking on the window of their black sedans carrying an untuned ukelele? Maybe most could at least ponder it over a chicken wing serving.

‘Jalanan’ Directed by Daniel Ziv Starring Bambang ‘Ho’ Mulyono, Titi Juwariyah, Boni Putera 107 minutes Indonesian with English subtitles

Jalanan Serves Up Uncomfortable Truths of Life on Street - The Jakarta Globe


*Jakarta Renews Agreement With Bandung Institute of Technology to Collaborate on Urban Issues*
By Deti Mega PS on 04:01 pm Apr 19, 2014
Category Jakarta, News
Tags: Bandung Institute of Technology, jakarta infrastructure



Jakarta Governor Joko Widodo and Bandung Institute of Technology president Akhmaloka on April 19, 2014. (JG Photo/Deti Mega P)

*Bandung.* The Jakarta Administration on Thursday signed a memorandum of understanding with the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), commencing a renewed collaboration between the city and the university to improve the capital’s infrastructure.

“Partnership between Jakarta and ITB has gone on for a long time, but the agreement hadn’t been prolonged since June 2013,” Jakarta Governor and Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) presidential candidate Joko Widodo said after signing the memorandum, in the office of ITB president Akhmaloka. “That’s why we’re renewing the deal now.”

The agreement formalized ITB’s involvement in the improvement of Jakarta’s infrastructure, education system, research potential and social services.

Joko said the agreement would allow the university to aid in development and urban planning programs.

Akhmaloka said he was the glad the agreement had been formalized. 

“I think that Jakarta still has a lot of problems,” he said. “We want to make Indonesia a better and prettier place, physically and in people’s perceptions.”

A group of ITB students protested Joko’s visit on the grounds that it was politically motivated, according to Indonesian news portal Kompas.com. Police were deployed to disperse the protest and remove a barricade.

Jakarta Renews Agreement With Bandung Institute of Technology to Collaborate on Urban Issues - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## AUz

Indonesia is making its own commercial airplane? R-80? 

Any more details about this project?


----------



## Indos

AUz said:


> Indonesia is making its own commercial airplane? R-80?
> 
> Any more details about this project?



This is actually our second attempt after N-250 project in the same class (ATR-72 class). There is another new passenger airplane, which is N-2130. N-2130 will be launched by PT IPTN (state owned company), and R-80 will be launched by PT Ragio, a private owned company. R-80 is joint production with PT IPTN. Both plane are planned to fly in 2017.


*




Regio Aviasi Industri to Manufacture Planes by 2018





Jakarta. Indonesian aviation company Regio Aviasi Industri plans to start local production of passenger aircraft from 2018, to tap local demand.

Agung Nugroho, president director of RAI, told reporters on Tuesday that the company was planning to build 400 units of the R80 turboprop passenger aircraft over 20 years.

He said RAI was now in the final stage of its preliminary design for the aircraft, which will have a carrying capacity of between 80 and 90 passengers.

The company will soon enter the second phase of the project, which involves detail design and prototype manufacturing.

Serial production of the aircraft will start in 2018.

RAI will collaborate with state aviation manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia to produce the aircraft, Agung said.

RAI is affiliated with former Indonesian president B.J. Habibie and his son Ilham Habibie.

Agung said the aircraft will meet demand from local airlines. Indonesia’s aviation industry has grown by 19 percent per annum in the past few years.

“We have signed letters of intent with two national airlines — KalStar Aviation and NAM Air,” Agung said.

He said NAM Air — a unit of Sriwijaya Air — plans to buy 100 of the R80 planes, while KalStar, a Pontianak-based airline, plans to buy 25.

Agung said RAI’s biggest competitor in Indonesia was Italian-French aircraft builder ATR (Avions de Transport Regional, or Aerei da Transporto Regionale) and Bombardier of Brazil.

He said RAI’s aircraft will have bigger capacity and better fuel efficiency than the ATR and Bombardier aircraft.

Agung did not reveal the investment amount required to build the planes.

RAI president commissioner Ilham Habibie said the company planned to further develop the R80 to a capacity of 100 passengers.

“Indonesia, as an archipelagic country, will always need air transport. Smaller planes are also needed for island-hopping,” Ilham said.

He added that beside KalStar Aviation and NAM Air, other national airlines that were interested in the R80 were Wings Air, Sky Aviation, Citilink and Merpati Nusantara.

RAI on Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding with France’s Dassault Systemes to help with the production of R80. Dassault Systemes will provide the platforms and solutions in detail design and manufacturing of the plane.

Citilink is the low-cost unit of Garuda Indonesia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> This is actually our second attempt after N-250 project in the same class (ATR-72 class). There is another new passenger airplane, which is *N-2130. N-2130 *will be launched by PT IPTN (state owned company), and R-80 will be launched by PT Ragio, a private owned company. R-80 is joint production with PT IPTN. Both plane are planned to fly in 2017.



Sorry, I mean N-219 (instead of N-2130). So both of N-219 and R-80 will start to fly within 2017 based on recent plan, insyaALLAH.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Number of foreign visitors to Bali up in Q1*
_Wednesday, 23 April 2014_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, DENPASAR -- The number of foreign tourists visiting Bali rose 14.87 percent to 835,099 in the first quarter of this year from 727,013 in the same period last year.

"The fairly significant growth was attributable to success in a number of international conferences in Bali in 2013," tourism observer Dewa Nyoman Putra said here on Wednesday.

Dewa Nyoman said 95 percent of people spending holidays in Bali repeated visits to the country's main tourist destination.

He said despite the global crisis, the number of visitors to Bali from Europe and the United States, which are the worst hit by the crisis, rose in the first quarter of this year.

An increase was also recorded in the number of visitors from other ASEAN countries, he said.

Based on the official record of the Bali tourism office, the number of visitors from other ASEAN countries rose from 32,521 in January, to 34,840 in February and to 36,417 in March, 2014.

The number of Europeans visiting Bali reached 155,674 in the January-March period of 2014 or 18.64 percent of the total number of visitors to the island and those form the United States totaled 41.690 visitors.

Bali is still one of the favorite destinations for international holiday makers, Dewa Nyoman Putra said.

Number of foreign visitors to Bali up in Q1 | Republika Online


----------



## Chronos

@Indos and other Indonesian members.

I have heard of the Jakarta governor called Joko Widodo. 

Is he popular in Indonesia? If so, why? Thank you =)


----------



## Indos

Ravi Nair said:


> @Indos and other Indonesian members.
> 
> I have heard of the Jakarta governor called Joko Widodo.
> 
> Is he popular in Indonesia? If so, why? Thank you =)



Yup, he is so popular here, because he is seen as a clean person during his leadership in Solo/one of Indonesia city in Java (Solo mayor). In here, so many corruption cases are done by politicians, so if we can find one who is very clean, that person will become rock star in politics. All most all Media is also supporting him. We can conclude that he is so famous because of media image. Beside clean image, he is also seen as a humble person who is ready to talk to ordinary people in the street and quite good in handling Jakarta problem. 

If any thing can go exactly like recent statistic survey, he will become our president in November this year. You can see him more thoroughly by reading wiki of him.


----------



## Chronos

Indos said:


> Yup, he is so popular here, because he is seen as a clean person during his leadership in Solo/one of Indonesia city in Java (Solo mayor). In here, so many corruption cases are done by politicians, so if we can find one who is very clean, that person will become rock star in politics. All most all Media is also supporting him. We can conclude that he is so famous because of media image. Beside clean image, he is also seen as a humble person who is ready to talk to ordinary people in the street and quite good in handling Jakarta problem.
> 
> If any thing can go exactly like recent statistic survey, he will become our president in November this year. You can see him more thoroughly by reading wiki of him.



thanks 

I have read the wiki article on him. 

@Indos 

apart from times of trouble, Indonesia has not only the potential to become a regional power, but possibly an exmaple to follow in the Islamic world (no offense intended to Muslims).

Wish Indonesians best of luck. A great country filled with great people ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ravi Nair said:


> thanks
> 
> I have read the wiki article on him.
> 
> @Indos
> 
> apart from times of trouble, Indonesia has not only the potential to become a regional power, but possibly an exmaple to follow in the Islamic world (no offense intended to Muslims).
> 
> Wish Indonesians best of luck. A great country filled with great people ^_^



Thank You very much Friend,

Personally I have had a good relationship as well with American Indian before when he became my business client, so I have seen a good character of Indian people trough him, you guys also have so many great people as well ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Poverty in Indonesia*
*Muted music*
*The poor are benefiting relatively little from Indonesia’s growth*
May 3rd 2014 | JAKARTA | From the print edition

 social buttons > BM|event80">







_Manufacturing would pay more _

“JALANAN”, a documentary by a Canadian director, Daniel Ziv, tells the stories of three buskers who play music for small change on clapped-out buses in Jakarta, Indonesia’s sprawling capital. One of them, Boni, lives in a sewer that runs beneath one of the city’s swankiest shopping malls. The film, which recently opened in Jakarta, is a poignant reminder of the glaring gap between rich and poor in South-East Asia’s largest economy.

Indonesia has grown rapidly in recent years and living standards have improved. On the basis of purchasing-power parity (PPP), albeit not the updated figures discussed here, gross national income per head doubled during the decade to 2012, to $4,730. The proportion of the population living in poverty fell by half, from 24% in 1999 to 12% in 2012. McKinsey, a consulting firm, has predicted that the country’s “consuming class” of people earning more than $3,600 annually will triple to 135m by 2030 (again, on a PPP basis and adjusted for inflation). The growing ranks of consumers, in turn, have prompted a spurt of foreign investment.

Yet Indonesia’s growth has been uneven. According to a forthcoming report by the World Bank, real consumption grew by about 4% a year on average in 2003-10. But for the poorest 40% of households it grew by only 1.3%. In contrast, consumption by the richest 20% grew by 5.9%. In other words, the rich are getting richer much more rapidly than the poor are. At 0.38 in 2011, Indonesia’s Gini coefficient, a measure of income inequality, is in line with that of other developing countries. But it has jumped from 0.29 in 2000.

Over 3m migrants from the countryside arrive each year in Jakarta and other cities. Many of them end up with jobs in low-end services, hawking food by the roadside or selling things from handcarts. They are part of a vast informal economy, which accounts for some 70% of GDP. They rarely earn the official minimum wage and receive few government benefits.

The World Bank estimates that labour productivity in Indonesia’s low-end service sector is about double that in agriculture. But it is still only one-fifth of that in manufacturing. In other words, poverty falls as people leave rice fields to work in low-end services, but it would fall much faster if they were to find jobs in factories instead.

Manufacturing in Indonesia is hamstrung by decrepit infrastructure, rigid labour laws and protectionist policies that make it difficult for its factories to be competitive. Even though the share of Indonesia’s labour force employed in agriculture has been in decline for decades, manufacturing’s share has not changed much at all, hovering at about 13%. And local manufacturing remains dominated by the processing of palm oil and other primary commodities. In contrast, services now employ about 44% of the labour force, up from 37% a decade ago.

Widening access to things like well-built houses, clean water and sanitation, along with education and health care, might slowly start to share the rewards of Indonesia’s rapid economic growth more evenly. Indonesia has increased its social spending. It has bold plans to introduce universal health care by 2019, for example.

But government spending is still skewed towards the rich. About 20% of the central government’s budget, or 282 trillion rupiah ($24.5 billion) this year, goes on energy subsidies. Cheap petrol benefits the rich, who are the biggest consumers, more than the poor. It squeezes spending on public services, too. According to the World Bank, getting rid of fuel subsidies, while reforming taxes and cutting spending on civil servants, would allow the government to double spending on infrastructure, health and social welfare. That would be better for the environment, the economy and especially the poor.

Poverty in Indonesia: Muted music | The Economist


----------



## MarveL

*World Bank: Indonesia World’s 10th Largest Economy
*





_An employee of Bank Negara Indonesia moves a pack of 100,000 Rupiah notes at the bank’s head office in Jakarta. (Reuters Photo/Supri)_

Jakarta. Indonesia has the 10th largest economy in the world, according to a recent report by the World Bank, with the country contributing 2.3 percent of global economic output.

The report released the findings of the 2011 International Comparison Program (ICP), which assesses economies based on purchasing power parity (PPP) and noted that Indonesia moved up six places and leapfrogged more developed countries such as Spain, South Korea and Canada.

The ICP round gathered over 7 million prices from 199 economies in eight regions, with assistance from 15 regional and international partners.

In the top nine are the United States, China, India, Japan, Germany, Russia, Brazil, France and Britain.

The middle-income economies of Indonesia, China, India, Russia, Brazil and Mexico now account for 32.3 percent of world gross domestic product. That compares with the 32.9 percent contributed by the six largest high-income economies, United States, Japan, Germany, France, United Kingdom, and Italy. The report also showed that the United States was about to lose its status as the world’s biggest economy, as China is likely to surpass it by the end of this year, faster than widely anticipated.

The United States has been the biggest economy in the world since overtaking the United Kingdom in 1872.

The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) has predicted that China will overtake the United States by 2016 while China itself is hoping to become number one by 2019. According to the report China’s GDP was nearly 87 percent of the US GDP in 2011, while India had moved up from being in 10th position in 2005 to the third-largest economy, overtaking Japan.

However, some say the PPP is just one measure to judge the performance of the world’s economies and that developing nations like India and China still have a lot of catching up to do.

“When, for example, we measure international purchasing power expressed in dollars, which matters in international trade, the United States, Europe and Japan continue to be the dominant economies in the world,” Frederic Neumann, co-head of Asia economic research at HSBC in Hong Kong said as reported by International Business Time, which quoted CNBC.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono was quick to respond. “This morning I received a report that Indonesia has become the world’s 10th largest economy. Thank God, it is all of our efforts and hard work,” he said through his twitter account.

He said the nation continues working to reach higher levels of prosperity.

“This is of course a good start. But we still have a long way to go as we are facing many challenges. However, God willing, we can overcome those challenges,” he told a gathering in Jakarta later in the day.

Finance Minister Chatib Basri said the achievement was an endorsement of the government’s economic policy. “That means Indonesia’s economy is on the right track and we have made significant progress because a couple years ago we were in 16th position,” Chatib said, as quoted by Detik on Sunday.

But many other reports pointed out that while the rise of Indonesia should be praised, it has an uneven growth rate, with a widening gap between rich and poor.

Citing a forthcoming report by the World Bank, the Economist warned that real consumption grew by about 4 percent a year on average from 2003 to 2010. But for the poorest 40 percent of households it grew by only 1.3 percent. In contrast, consumption by the richest 20 percent grew by 5.9 percent.

Based on this data, the magazine concluded that the rich are getting richer much more rapidly than the poor.

The growing inequality between low-income groups and high-income groups has also been indicated by the country’s worsening Gini coefficient — which represents income disbursement — from 0.29 in 2000 to 0.38 in 2011, a drop of almost a third in equality.

The Economist also points to the fact that the informal sector accounts for 70 percent of the country’s GDP, meaning that the vast majority of Indonesia’s working population has no guarantee of minimum wage and protection from the government.

People are forced to go informal because manufacturing in Indonesia is hamstrung by decrepit infrastructure, rigid labor laws and protectionist policies that make it difficult for its factories to be competitive, according to the magazine.

Indonesia has increased its social spending, the magazine reported, adding that the government has bold plans to introduce universal health care by 2019.

However, government spending is still skewed towards the rich, with about 20 percent of the central government’s budget, or 282 trillion rupiah ($24.5 billion) this year, going on energy subsidies. Cheap gasoline benefits the rich, who are its biggest consumers.

World Bank: Indonesia World’s 10th Largest Economy | The Jakarta Globe

2014

1. United States (AS) 17,1 %
2. China 14,9 %
3. India 6,4 %
4. Japan 4,8 %
5. Germany 3,7 %
6. Russian Federation 3,5 %
7. Brazil 3,1 %
8. France 2,6 %
9. United Kingdom 2,4 %
10. Indonesia 2,3 %
11. Italy 2,3 %
12. Mexico 2,1 %
13. Spain 1,6 %
14. Korea, Rep. 1,6 %
15. Canada 1,6 %
16. Saudi Arabia 1,5 %
17. Turkey 1,5 %
18. Iran, Islamic Rep. 1,4 %
19. Australia 1,1 %
20. Taiwan, China 1 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

I don't want to speculate, but i think Indonesia has performing good in this decade, and Insha Allah , there will be a continuity for eternity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nametag

The article above can be misleading, in term of GDP based on PPP Indonesia maybe the 10th. but in term of GDP on nominal basis, Indonesia is still in 15/16th if i'm not mistaken. And percapita income are still in the middle income area. One of the problem is the gini ratio, which is getting worst. Which mean the disparity between the rich and the poor are getting larger.

But I do believe that the current government have performed really well in economy, especially if you compare it with previous government. And the achievement are well deserved. But there are still many homework to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Guyon post  *

*Side Views *
*Indonesia dangerously dull – Michael Hegarty*
*May 09, 2014*

Did you see all the international coverage of the election in Indonesia recently? The reports on CNN and Al Jazeera about the shock result, the inexorable rise of the fundamentalists, the mass demonstrations on the streets, the mutterings of discontent among the military, the chaos at the polling stations, the whiff of tear gas hanging in the night air? No? Oddly enough me neither.

In fact did you see any coverage of the election in the global media? Admittedly we in the world’s third-largest democracy were upstaged by our friends in the world’s biggest democracy, India.

I did see one brief report on the Indonesian election on the BBC, but let’s face it when it comes to the BBC and India no other developing nation gets a look-in.

But this wasn’t how it was supposed to be. We were warned by international pundits that instability in the “Fragile Five”; Brazil, India, Indonesia, South Africa and Turkey would be a major factor in world news in 2014, particularly with elections in three of them, Brazil, India and Indonesia.

Well I don’t know how things will work out in Brazil or India, but for the “Breaking News” brigade of the 24-hour rolling coverage channels, Indonesia has been a bit of a damp squib, hasn’t it?

* It has been this way with Indonesia for a while now, the biggest news stories are to do with economic matters and most of them are of the decidedly yawneroo variety; the monthly percentage change in the current-account deficit, export policy and motor-cycle sales. Once the great menacing “Archipelago of Fear”, brooding with latent violence and danger, Indonesia’s problems seem to have become rather mundane. Dare we say it, Indonesia is getting a bit boring nowadays.*

Despite this, foreign correspondents still seem to have a lingering subconscious feeling that something must, de facto, be fundamentally wrong in Indonesia. As with the fatuous Fragile Five cited above, journalists love to lump nations, particularly emerging economies, into snappily named groups. The BBC website has a report on the “MINT” economies; Mexico, Indonesia, Nigeria and Turkey. The writer waxes lyrical about the prospects for three of these, the exception being Indonesia, which lacks a “wow factor” and faces infrastructural hurdles.

Mexico is currently in the middle of an undeclared civil war between, and among, the government and the drugs cartels, which has left 70,000 dead, their disemboweled bodies left hanging from overpasses or dismembered and dumped at shopping malls. In the last two weeks Nigeria has made the headlines twice, take your pick between a bomb at a bus station in the capital that killed over 70 people or the abduction by Boko Haram of more than 230 schoolgirls. In Turkey, after weeks of violent street protests last year, the government has tried to ban YouTube and Twitter to prevent discussion of alleged corruption in the prime minister’s family.

Yes, you can really see how when faced with wow factors like these in other nations international investors might be put off Indonesia because of outdated facilities at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport.

And how about that other famous group of emerging economic powers that Indonesians once looked so enviously at? How are things in the BRICS economies? Still looking to invest in China’s “economic miracle”? And Russia? No, let’s just pass swiftly over Russia.

* Even one of the most reported problems in Indonesia, the flooding that regularly blights several parts of Jakarta for hours, or sometimes days, during the peak of the rainy season doesn’t compare to the truly apocalyptic deluge that slowly engulfed Thailand in 2011. Come to that how does Indonesia’s political situation compare to that in Thailand, the one-time media darling of Southeast Asia? I await with bated breath the gushing report titled “Indonesia, the most stable and most liberal democracy in Southeast Asia” in the New York Times or Wall Street Journal, I’m sure it won’t be long now.*

Indonesia still has many problems, but most of these problems relate to its steady economic growth and development. The number of reforms the nation still needs to make could fill several volumes and every two steps forward seem to meet one step back. Nonetheless, despite the perennial naysayers, progress in Indonesia is obvious and tangible.

* The growth is not spectacular but frankly Indonesia doesn’t need another “tiger” boom, that didn’t work out so well the last time. The development is mostly below the radar and not especially exciting, the building of new roads, factories and port facilities are reported daily in The Jakarta Post, but rarely get much mention outside the business pages.*

Compared to riots, tsunamis, bombs and transportation disasters there is currently little to attract the attention of the world’s media to Indonesia.

Back in the day Indonesians, with their customary self-deprecatory sense of humor, rebutted the absurd archipelago-of-fear image with the car sticker: “Travel warning, Indonesia dangerously beautiful”. For the world’s adrenaline-junkie foreign correspondents looking to do their reports to camera in that particular dodging-the-bullets crouch so beloved of a certain type of reporter today, the message is, “Warning, Indonesia dangerously dull”. – The Jakarta Post, May 9, 2014.

_*Michael Hegarty is a contributor to The Jakarta Post._

_*This is the personal opinion of the writer or publication and does not necessarily represent the views of The Malaysian Insider._

_Indonesia dangerously dull – Michael Hegarty - The Malaysian Insider_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dayax

*Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) Will Launch its BRIsat Satellite in 2016

Bank Rakyat Indonesia* (BRI), the country's second-largest lender by market capitalization, will become the world's first bank that has its own communications satellite. On 28 April 2014, a contract was signed between Arianespace and BRI for the launch of the Indonesian satellite, which will be named BRIsat. The contract signing ceremony took place in Jakarta, and was witnessed by Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono as well as various other high positioned officials.

BRIsat will be launched by an Ariane 5 launcher from the Guiana Space Center, Europe's Spaceport in Kourou (French Guiana) in 2016. Through this new satellite, BRI aims to enhance its corporate performance, save telecommunication spending by 50 percent (currently BRI uses 20 to 22 transponders from 7 or 8 providers such as Telekomunikasi Indonesia, Indosat and Citra Sari Makmur), and expand its activities and services to all corners of the vast Indonesian archipelago. The construction and launch of BRIsat will cost approximately USD $230 million.

BRIsat will be the fifth satellite to be launched by Arianespace for Indonesian operators. According to the website of Arianespace "BRIsat will be built by Space Systems/Loral, and will weigh about 3,500 kg at launch. Fitted with C and Ku-band transponders, it will offer a design life exceeding 15 years. From its orbital position at 150.5° East, it will deliver highly reliable communications services to BRI's 11,000 bank branches across the Indonesian archipelago."

Arianespace Senior Vice-President and Sales & Customers Jacques Breton added, "We are very proud of our selection by BRI, which has indeed honored Arianespace by entrusting us with their first satellite. Their selection shows the competitiveness of our launch services for satellites of the 3 metric ton class. This is our fifth contract with Indonesia, coming 15 years after the launch of Palapa C2 in 1996, and also further cements an exceptional space partnership between Indonesia and Europe."

Currently, BRI needs to handle about 15 to 16 million electronic transactions per day. It frequently occurs that there are disturbances in these transactions due to the weak quality of the current satellites. Therefore, to increase the quality of its services, BRI decided to launch its own satellite. As Indonesia is an archipelago, banks need to use satellites for communication (instead of fiber-optic communication).

maaf kalau salah kamar belum bisa ks link di post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dayax said:


> maaf kalau salah kamar belum bisa ks link di post!



Its a right place, keep your good working

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dayax

Friday, 23 May 2014 JAKARTA - President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono becomes the first president in Asia receiving the Global Statesman Award from World Economic Forum on East Asia (WEFEA) in Manila, the Philippines. The founder and CEO of WEF, Klaus Schwab handed the award to president witnessed by all WEFEA participants. 
President of the Philippines, Benigno Aquino III, congratulated Yudhoyono during the bilateral meeting on Friday. President was accompanied by the First Lady, Ani Yudhoyono, as well as several ministries.
"President Yudhoyono is the first Asian leader who receives this award," Aquino said.
In his speech, Yudhoyono said that amid political turmoil, economic uncertainty, also strategic tension, Indonesia has shown its extraordinary achievements, such as involved in the trillion of dollars of economic groups, also became one of G20 members. He said that Indonesia had proven where democracy, Islam, and modernity could coexist in harmony.
"Indonesia has also proven that we can achieve democracy and economic growth simultaneously," Yudhoyono said. 
He reminded that world needed a role model. "The world requires a role model and his spirit to meet the challenges in this era. We need to challenge the old assumptions and break the boundaries to enter the new world," Yudhoyono said.

source: republika online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Official: Non-oil and gas industry grows 5.56 percent*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG - Indonesia's non-oil and gas industry grew 5.56 percent in the first quarter of 2014 or higher than economic growth of 5.21 percent. Secretary General of Ministry of Industry, Ansari Bukhari, said that government targetted the growth of 6.5 percent of national industry in 2014.

"We can grow six percent despite some correction on industrial growth," Bukhari said on Sunday.
A number of industrial sectors will record high growth, such as food and beverage, transportation, machinery and tools, agricultural and forestry based industries. While Indonesia's controversial ban on mineral ore export will impact on metal sector growth.

Foreign and domestic investment still flow into Indonesia, while domestic consumption is still big.
Based on the ministry's data, the leading industrial sectors in the first quarter of 2014 are food, beverage and tobacco industry (9.47 percent), transportation and industry (6.03 percent), industrial timber industry and forest products (5.17 percent).

Investment in industrial sectors rose 1.73 percent to 11.11 trillion IDR in the first quarter of 2014, compared to same period last year, while foreign investment fell 23.47 percent to 3.49 billion USD. Non-oil export contributed to the trade surplus. It is in line with better global economic conditions.

Official: Non-oil and gas industry grows 5.56 percent | Republika Online


===========


*Muslim tourists' spending reaches 137 million USD per year*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - Deputy Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy, Sapta Nirwandar said that Muslim tourists' spending in the world reached 137 billion USD per year. The value was 12.5 percent of global expenditure, based on Thomson Reuters in State of the Global Islamic Economy 2012.

Nirwandar said in 2018 the figure would rise to 181 billion IDR without cost of hajj and umra pilgrimage.
"Since the spending is potentially high, then Indonesia must identify Islamic tourism business and its products," Nirwandar said on Sunday.

At least 239 million domestic tourist trips spent 138 trillion IDR in 2011. The figure then increased to 245 million domestic tourist trips in 2012.

"If 88.1 percent of them are Muslim tourists, there are 215 million domestic tourists trips with cost of expenditure of 142.3 billion IDR," Nirwandar said.

Government began to strengthen cooperation with Islamic Cooperation Organization members especially to enhance Islamic tourism development. Indonesia also needs to promote Islamic tourism destinations also its products, such as hotels, tour packages, restaurants and spas.

Muslim tourists' spending reaches 137 million USD per year | Republika Online


===========


*MUI to build a museum on Islamic civilization*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - The Indonesian Ulama Council (MUI) plans to build a museum of Islamic civilization. Deputy Secretary General of MUI, Natsir Zubaidi said the museum aimed to teach Indonesia, a country with the largest Muslim population in the world, on Islam and its culture.

"We see Islam develop well in Indonesia," Zubaidi said recently, explaining the reason behind the plan.

The museum can explain about how Islam flourishing and struggling during colonialism era in Indonesia. The museum will be designed like a park with miniatures of historical mosques in Indonesia, including history and relics about Islam in Indonesia. MUI will also build an Islamic boarding school within the park's area. MUI will choose one location among Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, or Bekasi.

MUI to build a museum on Islamic civilization | Republika Online

==

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia’s African Outreach*
A newly defined African presence could give Indonesia greater political and economic clout on the global stage.
By Istvan Tarrosy
May 27, 2014





_Image Credit: REUTERS/ Thierry Gouegnon_

Since the fall of the Suharto dictatorship in 1998, Indonesia has had an impressive rise in world politics. As the largest economy in Southeast Asia and the fourth largest population in the world, with more than 248 million people in 2012, the country had often made its voice heard, particularly on issues connected with the former Third World, today known as the Global South.

Of course, Indonesia has been a leading actor in the developing world since the 1955 conference of twenty-nine nations of Asia and Africa, the First Asia-Africa Conference held in the city of Bandung. But since 2001, Indonesia has consistently achieved GDP growth in excess of 5 percent, which “is forecast to dip slightly in 2014 before recovering next year,” according to the Asian Development Bank. In a regional context, as Abdul-Latif Halimi states, Indonesia’s rise will be “very significant, even if gradual.” Certainly, Indonesia’s growing presence will have implications for many countries nearby, including China, whose regional hegemony will surely be challenged. The Natuna Islands in the South China Sea are one possible flashpoint. Surrounded by a gas-rich seabed, the islands lie between China’s nine-dash line and Indonesia’s Exclusive Economic Zone, and could be a source of future tensions.

In an interregional context, the Indonesian government is seeking to bolster relations with Africa. It is worth looking at business interest in entering (or reentering, in some cases) African markets. An interview with the Indonesian Ambassador to Senegal, HE Andradjati, revealed that a number of Indonesian companies have approached the embassy in Dakar in the past two years. Many ventures took part in the annual International Trade Fair/Foire Internationale de Dakar (FIDAK). Another group of companies participated in the Trade Mission to Senegal and The Gambia organized by the Ministry of Trade of Indonesia in cooperation with the embassy. Yet another group visited Senegal, Sierra Leone and Guinea (Conakry) seeking to open up markets in these countries. “Although it is still below full potential there has been an increase in Indonesian private sector interest in doing business with Africa,” says Andradjati.

Indonesia’s turn towards Africa is part of Jakarta’s assertive and pragmatic foreign policy, which since the early 2000s has been focusing on building a political and security community within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and also tightening links with the U.S., India, Australia, Russia, as well as other emerging countries. Indonesia is also a member of the G20.

In fact, Indonesia’s rising global profile is also evident in the new numeronyms and acronyms created in the last couple of years: PricewaterhouseCoopers, for instance, coined “E7,” representing the world’s seven major emerging countries: China, India, Brazil, Mexico, Russia, Indonesia and Turkey. Goldman Sachs speaks of the “N-11” (Next Eleven), referring to Bangladesh, Egypt, Indonesia, Iran, Mexico, Nigeria, Pakistan, the Philippines, Turkey, South Korea and Vietnam, as the emerging countries with the potential to join the club of the largest economies over the course of the 21st century. This N-11 can be compared to CIVETS, coined by the Economist Intelligence Unit, which lists Colombia, Indonesia, Vietnam, Egypt, Turkey and South Africa on the same grounds. All include Indonesia, a nod to its size and potential.

As Karen Brooks points out in her excellent 2011 article in _Foreign Affairs_: “the real driver of the country’s recent economic growth has been the Indonesian consumer, with consumption accounting for roughly 60 percent of GDP.” It is not surprising, then, that the private sector concentrates on the country’s internal market and on expanding in Asia. Africa still seems rather distant these Indonesia’s entrepreneurs.

The government, however, wants market diversification, and is targeting several African countries with “non-oil-and-gas products,” according to the _Jakarta Post_. According to Andradjati, Indonesian businesses are competitive in Africa, able to compete with other Asian actors. “One of the strengths of Indonesian players is the quality of their products,” which include palm oil and associated products, textiles, footwear, cars and automotive components, and electronics. According to Statistics Indonesia (BPS), major African trading partners for Indonesia in 2011 were South Africa, Nigeria, Egypt, Algeria and Tanzania, while trade with Madagascar, Kenya, Benin, Angola and Ghana was growing.

Beyond bilateral agreements, a regional approach can be detected in Indonesia’s actions. Apart from the Southern African Development Community (SADC) and the East African Community (EAC), the Economic Community of West African States (ECOWAS) offers abundant opportunities to boost trade with Africa. There have been some recent developments, as Andradjati mentions, which can support these efforts. “The establishment of the Joint Commission of Bilateral Cooperation (JCBC) between the government of the Republic of Indonesia and the Republic of The Gambia is a good example in this respect. Follow up actions from the JCBC meeting took place in Jakarta in March 2014 in the areas of agriculture, education, health, trade and technical cooperation. The government of Indonesia has donated hand tractors to the governments of Senegal and The Gambia to support the mechanization of agricultural sectors in these countries. The same developments are now being processed as well with other West African countries.”

In bilateral trade, the win-win strategy for Indonesia and ECOWAS countries is to create direct trade relationships. It will also be essential to oversee the financial export guarantee schemes and incentives, as well, according to Professor Georges Suha, former Gambian ambassador to UNIDO and currently dean of the Hong Kong-based Alfred Nobel Open Business School. Suha emphasized in an interview that, “Indonesia recognizes Senegal’s potential as its entrance to West African markets. The biggest trophy of this penetration is the Senegalese intention of buying two CN-235-220 planes from state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia.” Also worth noting, in 2012 West Africa attracted the largest FDI volumes of any African region, estimated at USD15.1 billion, driven mostly by demand for resources, as reported by the African Economic Outlook 2013.

Indonesia’s legislative elections in April resulted in a win for the main opposition party (Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle – PDI-P), as expected. Notes Oliver Oehms, senior economic advisor on trade and investment at the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce: “The elections [and later on the presidential election in July 2014] will not harm businesses but can help to change the perspective of Indonesia. The country does not fully use its export potential and the trade pattern that has been characterizing Indonesia for five years has not really changed.” Greater political commitment could contribute to more trade beyond Asia, too.

Stronger cooperation with Africa would give Indonesia a greater role, not only on the African continent but in the rapidly changing context of Afro-Asian relations. Seeking ways to boost trade, assisting African countries in different forms along the lines of the “Bandung solidarity,” and pursuing a pragmatic foreign policy under a new president could all result in an even more powerful and assertive Indonesia, one that may even warrant inclusion in the BRICS, perhaps as a replacement for Russia in a new BIICS group. As economist Nouriel Roubini argued, “from an American perspective, Indonesia is an attractive alternative to Russia.” In any case, the addition of Indonesia would obviously redefine the BRICS, but it would also bolster its claim to be the most important interregional grouping in the Global South.

_Istvan Tarrosy is co-editor of _The African State in a Changing Global Context. Breakdowns and Transformations_ (Berlin, 2010), and is Assistant Professor of Political Science at the University of Pecs, Hungary. He was Fulbright Visiting Research Fellow at the Center for African Studies, University of Florida in 2013, early 2014. _

Indonesia’s African Outreach | The Diplomat


*Indonesia to start work on world's biggest geothermal plant in June*





_Indonesia will begin construction next month of its long-delayed US$1.6-billion Sarulla project, the world's biggest geothermal power plant, the country's chief economic minister said on Wednesday, May 28, 2014 - PHOTO: REUTERS_

[JAKARTA] Indonesia will begin construction next month of its long-delayed US$1.6-billion Sarulla project, the world's biggest geothermal power plant, the country's chief economic minister said on Wednesday.

Southeast Asia's largest economy, home to the world's largest geothermal resources, is racing to meet power demand growth of more than 7 per cent a year, with plans to add 60 gigawatts of capacity to its existing grid by 2022.

But the sector has struggled to attract investment because of complex regulations and difficulties securing project finance. A government plan to derive 12 per cent of the country's energy mix from geothermal power by 2025 seems unrealistic.

"The Sarulla groundbreaking will be very soon," Coordinating Economic Minister Chairul Tanjung told reporters, adding that the project had reached financial closing and the government expected construction to begin next month.

Indonesia to start work on world's biggest geothermal plant in June, Asia Breaking News & Headlines - THE BUSINESS TIMES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Why Indonesia is the One to Watch?*
_by Sarah Boumphrey_

*The I in MINT: Why Indonesia is the One to Watch*

Until last year Indonesia was something of an investor favourite. It is the 4th largest country globally in terms of population and averaged real GDP growth of 6.3% between 2010 and 2012. 2013 saw it fall from grace as one of the “fragile 5” economies most exposed to the taper, and growth fell below 6.0%. In the first quarter of 2014 real GDP growth slowed to its slowest pace since 2009, yet in the long term, if not on the same scale as China in the BRIC, Indonesia will remain the key market to watch in the MINT.





_Source: Euromonitor International from national statistics/OECD/UN/IMF

Note: Data from 2014 onwards are forecast. MNT average refers to Mexico, Nigeria and Turkey_

*Past Glories*

Indonesia’s large domestic market left it relatively unscathed by the aftermath of the financial crisis. Private consumption has increased by above 5% annually since 2007. With its abundant natural resources, the economy also benefited from the boom in commodity prices – mineral fuels accounted for 33.3% of all exports in 2012. Employment grew by an average of 2.7% annually between 2007 and 2012, supporting consumption.

Indonesia attracted large inflows of Foreign Direct Investment with an increase in inflows of 121% between 2007 and 2012 – growth that places it behind only Brunei in ASEAN. In US$ terms Indonesia is also now the second-highest recipient of FDI in ASEAN – behind Singapore.

*What Went Wrong?*

In 2013 exports slowed, partly due to supply issues with natural resources – including important sectors such as palm oil, oil and rubber. This contributed to a widening of the current account deficit at a time when international attention was turning to macro-economic fundamentals. In addition government finances were also under pressure and a reduction in fuel subsidies contributed to rising inflation. This left Indonesia in a weakened position – suffering from twin deficits and inflationary pressures. The exchange rate depreciated sharply in 2013 during the period which became known as the “taper turmoil”. At the same time the downturn in commodity prices impacted on export performance.

*Come-Back Kid?*

Yet the government has acted positively by increasing interest rates, removing quotas on some food imports, providing tax breaks to exporters, offering tax holidays to investors in certain industries and letting the currency depreciate in order to quell imports. These policies have enabled Indonesia to regain investor confidence to some extent in the final quarter of last year and into 2014. The balance of trade has returned to surplus, inflation is on a downward path.

Nevertheless, GDP growth increased by 5.2% (at an annualised rate) in Q1 over the final quarter of 2013 – the slowest rate of growth since 2009. The slowdown has been caused by a combination of domestic and external factors – including the government’s mineral export ban and the China slowdown. This shows that the country’s short-term challenges remain and the government must continue to act in order to shore up growth.

*Long-Term Prognosis is Good*

More important than these recent challenges and the government’s measures to combat them are the long-term trends in the country. Indonesia has a growing middle class – the number of households with an income over US$10,000 (in constant 2013 prices) is expected to increase by an average 1.9 million per annum to 2030. Consumer expenditure is expected to see real growth of 41.7% between 2014 and 2020 and 152% between 2014 and 2030; in dollar terms at US$777 billion, this latter figure is the equivalent of another consumer market the size of South Korea.

Indonesia benefits from its strategic location in Asia – a dynamic region celebrating its 10th consecutive year as the world’s fastest-growing region. Its trade is increasingly intra-regional – 66.8% of exports stayed in the region in 2013, compared to 57.5% in 2000.

Productivity remains low, but many of the drivers of productivity look promising: Indonesia has relatively high enrolment in secondary education, and this enrolment is growing quickly. Mobile telephone subscriptions are high, and a large proportion of these subscriptions are internet subscriptions (more than one quarter in 2013).

Finally its sheer scale makes it the only real competitor to the BRICs. At 247 million in 2013 its population is larger than that of Brazil and Russia. In 2030 its population of working age will be more than twice the size of Russia’s. This scale, if combined with increasing productivity, will make Indonesia the MINT to watch.

The I in MINT: Why Indonesia is the One to Watch - Analyst Insight from Euromonitor International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Will Indonesia be Asia's new manufacturing hub?*
Nyshka Chandran | @NyshkaCNBC
6 Hours AgoCNBC.com
























A strong economic backdrop and political uncertainty in neighboring nations means Indonesia is poised to become Asia's new manufacturing hub, experts say.

"Indonesia does has the potential to take the number one spot in Asian manufacturing due to a combination of its economic factors and geopolitics," said Wellian Wiranto, economist at OCBC Bank.





_Robertus Pudyanto | Getty Images_
A worker leaves traditional, long noodles to dry in the sun in Singkawang, Kalimantan, Indonesia.
Several companies have announced plans to expand into Indonesia. In May, General Electric said it's exploring the possibility of making Indonesia its business Southeast Asian business hub, while South Korean electronics giant LG plans to open an air conditioner plant in West Java this month.

Japanese carmaker Toyota said last week that it's considering Indonesia for an export

production
base. That follows the firm's plan to invest $337 million into a new Indonesia-based factory.
Indonesia's automobile production ranks second regionally after Thailand. The Trade Ministry expects car exports to hit $5 billion this year, marking 10 percent annual growth.

*Healthy fundamentals*

A Euromonitor report released over the weekend outlined several factors that make Indonesia attractive to manufacturers including low labor costs and a large population.

"Compared with other countries in Asia Pacific, Indonesia also has the most attractive hourly wage. This means that production costs are lower and thus manufacturer profits are higher," Thidathip Tawaichi, consumer appliances analyst at Euromonitor wrote.

In this aspect Indonesia stands out against powerhouse China, where wages have risen 10 to 15 percent annually in recent years, threatening its status as the world's factory.

Boasting the world's fourth-largest population at 250 million people, Indonesia's consumer purchasing power is also appealing. Indonesian households with an annual disposable income exceeding $10,000 increased from six million in 2008 to 16 million in 2013, according to Euromonitor.

*Regional tensions*

Political uncertainty in manufacturing hotspots like Thailand and Vietnam is also pushing foreign business towards Indonesia, said OCBC's Wiranto.

Thailand continues to struggle under a military coup launched in May, which threatens its status as a low-cost production hub. Manufacturing output fell to a two-and-a-half-year low in April, marking the 13th straight month of declines.

Despite the army's efforts to reconcile opposing political groups, analysts remain bearish.

In a research note published Monday, Hozefa Topiwalla, managing director of research at Morgan Stanley, said the country's political equity risk premiums will remain high. He expects slower growth for a while longer.

Vietnam, another regional base for global supply chain operations, saw the worst outbreak of civil unrest in several decades in May. Protestors set fire to foreign factories and engaged in widespread riots in retaliation against Beijing's decision to station an oil rig in the disputed South China Sea waters.

Taiwanese, South Korean, Japanese and Chinese plants were affected, which saw large suppliers like Foxconn suspend operations for several days.

*Domestic politics*

The July election between presidential candidates Prabowo Subianto and Joko Widodo is in focus. Taiwan's Foxconn Technology Group, for instance, is awaiting the results before it decides whether to proceed with a $1 billion manufacturing project.

Wiranto notes that while neither candidate has made manufacturing a main priority, both emphasized the need for increased infrastructure spending, which should encourage foreign investors.

Will Indonesia be Asia's new manufacturing hub?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

A strong economic backdrop and political uncertainty in neighboring nations means Indonesia is poised to become Asia's new manufacturing hub, experts say.

"Indonesia does has the potential to take the number one spot in Asian manufacturing due to a combination of its economic factors and geopolitics," said Wellian Wiranto, economist at OCBC Bank.

Several companies have announced plans to expand into Indonesia. In May, General Electric said it's exploring the possibility of making Indonesia its business Southeast Asian business hub, while South Korean electronics giant LG plans to open an air conditioner plant in West Java this month.

Japanese carmaker Toyota said last week that it's considering Indonesia for an export production base. That follows the firm's plan to invest $337 million into a new Indonesia-based factory.

Indonesia's automobile production ranks second regionally after Thailand. The Trade Ministry expects car exports to hit $5 billion this year, marking 10 percent annual growth.

A Euromonitor report released over the weekend outlined several factors that make Indonesia attractive to manufacturers including low labor costs and a large population.

"Compared with other countries in Asia Pacific, Indonesia also has the most attractive hourly wage. This means that production costs are lower and thus manufacturer profits are higher," Thidathip Tawaichi, consumer appliances analyst at Euromonitor wrote.

In this aspect Indonesia stands out against powerhouse China, where wages have risen 10 to 15 percent annually in recent years, threatening its status as the world's factory.

Boasting the world's fourth-largest population at 250 million people, Indonesia's consumer purchasing power is also appealing. Indonesian households with an annual disposable income exceeding $10,000 increased from six million in 2008 to 16 million in 2013, according to Euromonitor.




*Reference: CNBC*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

Probably not , obama's term will finish in less than 2 years and his sister is indonesian , needth to remind you?


----------



## Aepsilons

jammersat said:


> Probably not , obama's term will finish in less than 2 years and his sister is indonesian , needth to remind you?



LOL. And that has anything to do with this ? Thanks for, as you would say, "two coins in the box" tho.


----------



## Raphael

Indonesia has attractive wage-levels for manufacturers, but their infrastructure leaves a lot to be desired. I still foresee Thailand as the manufacturing hub of SEA - their momentary political commotion won't stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Yeah....lets see... BTW, Did this guy above my post get banned after saying it ? 

Manufacturing, value added (current US$) | Data | Table

@Nihonjin1051


----------



## Nike

Indonesia doesn't aspire to become Asia manufacturing hub, we want to become the driver of Manufacturing growth in Asia. Along with China, South Korea, Japan, India and other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dayax

*Fiji, June 19, 2014*. The 2nd Pacific Islands Development Forum held in Fiji on this year was a highly valued moment for the Government of Indonesia as the President of Republic of Indonesia, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, was one among the keynote guests to give the speech in the Forum. This occasion was such a huge opportunity for Indonesia to enhance and strengthen the country's partnership in the marine and fishery sectors with 23 countries in Asia-Pacific region., particularly with Fiji.

Since the inception of the diplomatic relationship between Indonesia and Fiji on 1974 and the opening of Indonesian embassy in Suva, both countries have always been striving to enhance the bilateral partnership in the marine and fishery sectors given both countries have some things in common as the archipelagic countries.

The Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries of Republic of Indonesia, Sharif C. Sutardjo, conveyed that both countries have signed the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on the partnership in marine and fishery sectors. The signing held in Westin Hotel on June 18 was witnessed by the President Yudhoyono and the Prime Minister of Fiji, Josaia Voreqe Bainimarama.

"Both countries will work closely on the development and the promotion of the marine and fishery sectors, including on development of the sustainable capture fisheries, aquaculture and the processing and the marketing of the fishery products. In addition, we also agree to prevent and eradicate the IUU Fishing practice.," said the Minister.

The Government of Indonesia has previously conducted the partnership with Fiji on the technical collaboration of the marine and fishery sectors; the training of the seaweed farming and processing on 2012; the establishment of the seaweed processing facility in Suva, Fiji; and the training of the fish chips processing technically initiated and supplied by the Government of Indonesia.

source: ANTARA


----------



## Dayax

*



*​*SEMARANG -* After going through a long process, signatories cooperation utilization and development of ground breaking Ahmad Yani International Airport finally done Tuesday (17/6). By doing so, the construction for the expansion of the international airport in Semarang district has already begun.

Signing of the cooperation by President Director of PT Angkasa Pura I (Persero) Tommy Soetomo and military commander IV / Diponegoro Maj. Gen. Sunindyo, witnessed by the Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Minister of Transportation Evert Erenst Mangindaan, Central Java Governor H Ganjar Pranowo SH, and Chief of staff of the Army Gen. Budiman.

In his speech, Governor Ganjar Pranowo said with the commencement of ground breaking is the result of hard work together. Construction of the airport will bring great influence in various sectors, ranging from economic, transportation and tourism. Direct flights to other areas both locally and internationally can also be opened.

"Thank God relieved, relieved to have been able to be implemented. All require a long process. I've got a mandate from the Governor before me and already the fourth time. I also apologize to Mr. Defense Minister, who has encourage, push to speed up progress where. Also the highest award at the Regional Commander, Chief of Staff of the army, because the assets can be used for people, "said Ganjar.
President Director of PT Angkasa Pura I (Persero) Tommy Soetomo states since long PT Angkasa Pura determined to build the airport. Moreover, the current capacity of the airport to the passenger terminal covering an area of 6,700 m2 only is not sufficient to increasing existing passengers. In 2013 accumulates in passenger traffic at Ahmad Yani Airport reached 3.2 million people.

"Development of the passenger terminal will be a vast 58.652 m2 which can accommodate 6-7 million passengers per year. It is expected that the process is not too long. The development is a unique concept that will use a floating airport or airports are located on the water in Indonesia, and the concept of eco-friendly airport environment, "said Tommy.

Minister of Transportation Evert Erenst Mangindaan confirms airport development is very important and historic. Ground breaking airports that have been done in response and anticipation soaring existing passengers. As is known Ahmad Yani Airport has 33 thousand flight schedules, can accommodate only 3.2 million passengers to 10 million tons (cargo), nine domestic airlines, and one air asia plane for international. With the runway apron reaches 29 thousand square meters can accommodate six Boeing 737 aircraft.

"This will have a positive impact to the rate of transport to other areas in Central Java and internationally. Its presence will reduce the solid lines in Soekarno Hatta and Juanda. In addition to increasing capacity, the facilities will also be held. In addition, the airport will be equipped with an area of 43 634 m2 parking area and system Baggage Handling System (BHS). In addition, the future will also be pursued construction of double track railway lines and construction of ports south of the IPC, "said Mangindaan.

Meanwhile Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro remind the commencement of construction Ahmad Yani Airport will be the center of defense and economy layout. The development is urgent given the tremendous needs of passengers.

"I am proud and excited for the completion of the signing of the KSP and ground breaking of Ahmad Yani Airport in Semarang. Utilization should also contribute to the state and still provide benefits to the state, "urge Purnomo.

source: humas pemprov jateng


----------



## Dayax

JAKARTA - *Garuda Indonesia*, starting on June 15, 2014, officially reinstated its Jakarta - Haneda service to meet market demand and broaden its flight network. Garuda Indonesia President & CEO, *Emirsyah Satar* and HE Ambassador of Japan to Indonesia, Mr. *Yoshinori Katori* officiated at the symbolic launching of the service at Gate E2 Soekarno - Hatta International Airport.
For Garuda Indonesia, the occasion signifies an important moment in history as its echoes the airline's first flight from Indonesia to Japan on 13 March 1962 which departed from the old Kemayoran Airport Jakarta for Haneda via Hong Kong, using a Lockheed L-118 Electra.
The Jakarta - Haneda daily flight schedule departs from Jakarta at 13.05 (Local Time) and arrives in Haneda at 22.35 (Local Time). On the return flight, GA 875 departs from Haneda at 00.30 (Local Time) and arrives in Jakarta at 06.00 WIB. To serve the Jakarta-Haneda direct service, Garuda Indonesia operates the newest Airbus A330-300 series that features a two class layout; business class with a seat capacity of 36 passengers and economy class for 215 passengers.
Garuda Indonesia President & CEO, Emirsyah Satar said that the reinstatement of the Jakarta - Haneda service is part of Garuda Indonesia's strategic effort to broaden its services to Japan and beyond. "_The service allows Garuda Indonesia passengers to continue their journey to other cities in Japan with connecting ANA flights, or eventually to the United States with codeshare Delta Air Lines flights_," said Emir
"_Japan is very important to Garuda Indonesia and the people of Japan has always been a potential market. For more than 50 years, Garuda Indonesia has shown its support towards the diplomatic relations between Indonesia and Japan - especially in increasing economic, tourism and social activities between the two countries,_" added Emirsyah Satar.
With the opening of the Jakarta - Haneda direct service, Garuda Indonesia currently serves 39 weekly flights to Japan, including the Jakarta - Osaka (Kansai), Denpasar - Osaka (Kansai), Jakarta - Tokyo (Narita), Denpasar - Tokyo (Narita), Denpasar - Tokyo (Haneda), and Jakarta - Tokyo (Haneda).
Through the codeshare agreement with *All Nippon Airways*, Garuda Indonesia passengers will be able to fly with ANA to various large cities in Japan, such as Fukuoka, Saporro and Okinawa.
In addition, the opening of the Jakarta - Haneda service will offer Garuda Indonesia passengers the choice to continue their journey to Los Angeles and Seattle with Garuda Indonesia and *Delta Airlines* codesharing flights.
The launching of the Jakarta - Haneda direct service is part of the airline's "_network_" expansion program, especially in the international sector, following Garuda Indonesia's official entry into the "*SkyTeam*" global alliance. 
As a SkyTeam member, Garuda Indonesia can now expand its service network to 1,064 destination cities in 178 countries that are served by SkyTeam member airlines, which constitutes more than 90% of the world's air traffic, with up to 15 thousand flights per day.
In line with Garuda Indonesia's continuous expansion through the airline's "_Quantum Leap 2011-2015_" long-term program, in 2014, Garuda Indonesia plans to purchase as many as 27 new airplanes, consisting of two (2) B777-300, four (4) A330, twelve (12) B738, three (3) CRJ, and six (6) ATR 72-600.

source: Garuda Indonesia

Nihon  Indonesia

A Special Message from Minister Akihiro Ota






First Lady Japan, and Yusron Ambassador deliver a very special message
for Indonesia and Japan in Kokoro no Tomo Press Conference.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I think everyone already knows about Lion Air - the Indonesin private-owned domestic airlines company that set the record (twice) by buying 230 Boeing 737 - 900 in 2012 in a deal worth of US 22,4 billions and in 2013 the same company sign a deal with Airbus to buy 234 units of Boeing A320 aircraft.at cost of US 24 billions.



> *Boeing Signs Record $22.4 Billion Lion Air Order for 737s*
> Boeing Co. (BA) signed a 230-aircraft order worth $22.4 billion at list prices from Indonesian budget carrier PT Lion Mentari Airlines, setting a record for the planemaker.
> 
> The accord today at the Singapore Airshow, which solidifies a provisional agreement last year, includes 201 orders for the in-development 737 MAX and 29 for the extended range 737-900. Airbus SAS separately announced a contract for 35 of its planned A320neo aircraft from Kuwait-based Aviation Lease & Finance Co.
> 
> The two planemakers are working on more fuel-efficient versions of their single-aisle aircraft as they compete for customers in a segment accounting for about 60 percent of the global fleet. The companies’ stranglehold on the market is also under threat as Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China and Bombardier Inc. (BBD/B) develop their first planes of that size.
> 
> Chinese planemaker Comac today announced orders for 20 of its C919 plane from BOC Aviation Pte, the leasing unit of Bank of China Ltd. The aircraft is the nation’s first large passenger jet.
> 
> The Lion Air order, which also includes 150 options, is Boeing’s largest in terms of dollar value and aircraft numbers. It surpasses a Southwest Airlines Co. deal for 208 737s signed in December and comes about a month after a European record order for 122 737s from Norwegian Air Shuttle AS. Airlines usually receive discounts for large orders.


Source : Boeing Signs Record $22.4 Billion Lion Air Order for 737s - Bloomberg



> *Airbus wins record order for 234 planes from Indonesia's Lion*
> The European-owned planemaker Airbus has won a record order for 234 planes worth 18.4bn euros (£15.7bn, $24bn) from Indonesia's Lion Air.
> 
> The order trumps last year's record order for 230 Boeing planes - also from Lion Air.
> 
> The planes will be made in France and will secure 5,000 jobs there, where the unemployment rate is high at about 10%.
> 
> Lion, now a major airline in Indonesia, started up just 13 years ago.
> 
> The two orders, once fulfilled, would put the airline in the world's top 10 by number of aircraft, although Lion Air is banned from flying within both the 27-nation European Union and the US. because of fears that its safety standards are not up to scratch.
> 
> Lion currently has just 92 Boeing planes, which fly mainly within Indonesia but also to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> It operates the low-cost aircraft carrier model and holds about a 45% market share in Indonesia, a country spread across around 6,000 inhabited islands with a population of 240 million people.
> 
> Indonesia air traffic is forecast to grow at 20% a year, and the country's economy is growing at about 6% a year.


Source : BBC News - Airbus wins record order for 234 planes from Indonesia's Lion

My question is who owns that company?
Okay of course we all know who is the owner.
But what i mean is who is the real owner of Lion Air? i mean the money??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

A friendly reminder from the incumbent to the future leader.

================================
*Indonesia’s Next Leader to Inherit Fragile Economy: Finance Minister*
By Novrida Manurung & Neil Chatterjee on 08:44 am Jun 20, 2014

Indonesia’s next president will need to discard election rhetoric and focus on raising fuel prices and luring foreign investment to address the budget and current- account deficits, the outgoing finance minister said.

The economy is still fragile and the incoming administration must prepare for investors pulling funds from emerging markets such as Indonesia when the US Federal Reserve starts to increase borrowing costs, M. Chatib Basri said in an interview in Jakarta on Wednesday. Presidential candidates for the July election, Joko Widodo and Prabowo Subianto, have struck a protectionist tone in campaigning, saying they will look to renegotiate some contracts with foreign investors.

Southeast Asia’s biggest economy is struggling to contain a persistent current-account deficit that helped make the rupiah Asia’s worst performer last year, while ballooning fuel subsidy costs have increased the 2014 budget shortfall and forced a reduction in state spending. The former OPEC member isn’t likely to become a net oil exporter again as production declines, leaving a long-term revenue shortfall for policy makers to deal with, Chatib said.

“There’s no way that this country can achieve 7 percent growth without being open to foreign investment, or you end up with a persistent current-account deficit,” Chatib said. “Policy would be constrained by this economic rationality.”

The rupiah has fallen 4.7 percent this quarter as the election race tightened and the trade deficit widened. The currency strengthened 0.5 percent to 11,934 per dollar in Jakarta on Thursday, according to prices from local banks, after Fed chair Janet Yellen said on June 18 that US rates will stay low “for a considerable time” after the monetary authority ends its bond-buying program.

*Current account*

“We need to anticipate the possibility of capital outflows from emerging markets including Indonesia,” Chatib said.

Investor concern over the currency will remain until a definitive result of the July 9 election is known, Chatib said. The current administration’s efforts to damp domestic demand and the central bank’s interest rate increases mean the current- account deficit is expected to be between 2.5 percent and 3 percent of gross domestic product this year, Chatib said. The shortfall was 3.26 percent of GDP last year.

The tightening bias will continue this year and that means the next government may see 2015 growth of under 6 percent, Chatib said. GDP rose 5.21 percent in the first quarter from a year earlier, the least since 2009, official data show.

*Presidential race*

Presidential frontrunner Joko has said he is confident the economy can grow more than 7 percent with improved regulations, while Prabowo, an ex-special forces general, wants to boost growth to as much as 10 percent by raising more money from capital markets and with tax. Joko’s lead over Prabowo has narrowed to about six percentage points, according to a June survey by polling company Lingkaran Survei Indonesia, down from 13 percentage points a month earlier.

“I don’t think there would be major changes to policy whoever becomes president,” Chatib said. “Both of them need to ensure they could provide jobs to reduce poverty, otherwise they won’t get the political support.”

_Bloomberg
Indonesia’s Next Leader to Inherit Fragile Economy: Finance Minister | The Jakarta Globe_


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I think everyone already knows about Lion Air - the Indonesin private-owned domestic airlines company that set the record (twice) by buying 230 Boeing 737 - 900 in 2012 in a deal worth of US 22,4 billions and in 2013 the same company sign a deal with Airbus to buy 234 units of Boeing A320 aircraft.at cost of US 24 billions.
> 
> 
> Source : Boeing Signs Record $22.4 Billion Lion Air Order for 737s - Bloomberg
> 
> 
> Source : BBC News - Airbus wins record order for 234 planes from Indonesia's Lion
> 
> My question is who owns that company?
> Okay of course we all know who is the owner.
> But what i mean is who is the real owner of Lion Air? i mean the money??



if you take a look carefully the word of Lion? the only *thing* near Indonesia who associated themselves with Lion is *Singa*-pore, yes Temasek holding who actually runs behind Rusdi Kirana. That's why, even if Lion Air had such crappy services compared to other budget airlines in Indonesia they will always get more credit from International consortium Banks to expand their business here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> if you take a look carefully the word of Lion? the only thing near Indonesia who associated themselves with Lion is Singa-pore, yes Temasek holding who actually runs behind Rusdi Kirana. That's why, even if Lion Air had such crappy services compared to other budget airlines in Indonesia they will always get more credit from International consortium Banks to expand their business here.


Ah Temasek!
They also hold 35% share of Telkomsel through SingTel.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Ah Temasek!
> They also hold 35% share of Telkomsel through SingTel.



yes, Rusdi doesn't have that money to expand Lion Air business and always borrowing money from international consortium Banks, and the trusts he gained is came from Temasek holding surely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> yes, Rusdi doesn't have that money to expand Lion Air business and always borrowing money from international consortium Banks, and the trusts he gained is came from Temasek holding surely.


In Singapore, the state not only the regulator but the player 

*The Jakarta Great Sale 2014*
*A Six-Week Shopping Spree to Sate Your Retail Urges*





_Indonesian shoppers look at shirts on sale at a shopping mall in Jakarta. (EPA Photo/Mast Irham)_


June is an exciting month for Jakartans, with the city that many both love and loathe is celebrating its anniversary. This year, Jakarta is turning 487 years old, and as every year, a series of fun competitions and festivities are held to celebrate this happy occasion.

One of the most-awaited events for the city’s shopaholics is the Festival Jakarta Great Sale (FJGS).

FJGS, which has been held annually since 2008, is the initiative of the city administration, working with more than a dozen retail associations, including the Association of Shopping Mall Managements in Indonesia (APPBI) and the Association of Indonesian Retailers (APRINDO).

“We aim to establish Jakarta as an international shopping destination through the FJGS event,” says Arie Budiman, head of the Jakarta Tourism Office.

The festival was officially opened by Acting Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama and Tourism and Creative Economy Minister Mari Elka Pangestu at the Emporium Pluit mall in North Jakarta last Saturday.

The opening ceremony was followed by a performance of Betawi, or traditional Jakarta, songs and dances in the main atrium of the mall that evening. Thousands of guests got a chance to visit the _Kampung Betawi Tempo Doeloe_ (Old-Time Betawi Old Village), a food bazaar at the mall that featured many of the unique dishes from the capital.

While the festival usually lasts for one month, this year FJGS will run for six weeks, through July 19.

“It’s such a perfect time for the FJGS this year,” says Ellen Hidayat, chairwoman of the Jakarta chapter of the APPBI. “It coincides perfectly with Jakarta’s anniversary, the school holidays, and [the start of] the fasting month.”

The latter, Ramadan, is expected to start on June 28 this year.

“By mid-July, most people will have received their THR [holiday bonus],” Ellen adds. “So they can definitely spend more money at the malls.”

*Seventy-five shopping centers and 9,100 stand-alone stores throughout Jakarta are taking part in the FJGS this year, offering discounts of up to 70 percent.*

“We guarantee that all the discounts are genuine,” says Satria Hamid Ahmadi, deputy secretary general of APRINDO. “No participants will cheat by hiking the prices first [before the FJGS] and then discounting them [during the event]. Nor will they sell any damaged goods on discount.”

*Last year, retailers raked in Rp 11.8 trillion ($1 billion) in during the FJGS. This year, the organizers target a 15 percent increase.*

To achieve this goal, the organizers are collaborating with travel agencies and airlines to promote the event outside Jakarta through flyers and in-flight magazines.

“We’re very optimistic that we can achieve the target within six weeks,” Ellen says.

All the malls participating in the FJGS have decked out their interiors with typical Betawi decorations.

“There will be a competition for the most attractive mall decorations and programs during FJGS 2014,” Ellen says. “This competition will urge the malls to be smart and creative in their efforts to draw more visitors to their malls.”

Luxury labels are also getting into the spirit, with a 30 percent increase in the number of high-end brands taking part this year, also offering price cuts of up to 70 percent.

“So now you don’t have to go abroad for luxury branded items,” Ellen says.

The FJGS will also highlight handmade products by small and medium local businesses, or SMEs at the festival.

The Jakarta chapter of the National Handicraft Council, or Dekranasda, has carefully handpicked a number of SMEs to showcase their merchandise at the participating malls during the event.

“We want to introduce products [made by SMEs] to the customers and make the customers realize that their products are as excellent as the imported ones,” Ellen says.

The products to be highlighted during the FJGS include, among others, fashion accessories, batik clothing, handicrafts, and Islamic fashion.

Another highlight of the six-week shopping extravaganza is the Grand Midnight Sale that will be held concurrently at 15 shopping malls in Jakarta, including Central Park, Kota Kasablanka and Plaza Semanggi on June 21 and 22.

The Grand Midnight Sale will open with fireworks and a musical performance at Senayan City, South Jakarta, on June 21.

“There will be more interesting discounts and offers at the malls during the Grand Midnight Sale,” Ellen says.

Arie from the tourism office says he believes the presidential election, which will be held on July 9, will not have a negative impact on the shopping festival.

“On the contrary, [the election day] will be such a positive promotion for the city,” he says. “It will show that in spite of the presidential election, the city is safe and peaceful and the people can continue to shop and enjoy themselves.”

Ellen agrees.

“I believe that the election day will be an even greater benefit for FJGS 2014,” she says.

“[The election day] will be a one-day holiday. And where can people go on a one-day vacation in Jakarta, except to the malls?”

The FJGS 2014 closing ceremony will be held at Lotte Shopping Avenue in Ciputra World, South Jakarta, on July 19. During the closing ceremony, the city administration will announce the winners of the most exciting mall decorations and programs.

“Even though the FJGS closes on July 19, I believe most of the malls will continue their discount programs through to the Idul Fitri holiday,” Ellen says.

The holiday, which marks the end of Ramadan, is expected to fall on July 28 and 29 this year.

For future Jakarta anniversary events, the APPBI and APRINDO plan to organize a much bigger shopping festival, which will extend to other cities in Java, such as Semarang and Surabaya.

“We’re thinking to combine them all and start with the Java Great Sale in a year or two,” says Satria of APRINDO.

Until then, Jakarta offers plenty of retail therapy.
A Six-Week Shopping Spree to Sate Your Retail Urges | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Aepsilons

Mitsubishi, partners putting up nickel mining, smelting business in Indonesia

Khoirul Amin

The Jakarta Post

Publication Date : 20-06-2014



Japanese integrated business enterprise Mitsubishi Corporation, popular in the country for its automotive products, expects to start its nickel mining and smelting projects in Weda Bay, Halmahera in Indonesia by the end of the year through joint venture PT Weda Bay Nickel (WBN).

Mitsubishi regional coordinator and advisor for the Indonesian market Masataka Komiya said on Wednesday that WBN would invest over US$5 billion in the nickel mining and smelting project. 

“We have been partnering with PT Aneka Tambang [Antam] and a French company [through WBN] to conduct the feasibility study over the last four years. We are now waiting for the project’s prototype and economic review,” he told reporters after a closed meeting with Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi and Coordinating Economic Minister Chairul Tanjung.

WBN is a joint venture company, which is 90 per cent owned by Singapore-based Strand Minerals Pte. Ltd. and 10 per cent owned by state-owned diversified miner Antam, according to information posted on its website.

The website also mentions that 66.6 per cent of Strand Minerals’ stake is owned by France-based Eramet Group, while the remaining 30 per cent and 3.4 perc ent is owned by Japanese firms Mitsubishi and Pacific Metal Co. Ltd. (Pamco), respectively.

Lutfi said WBN had planned to start the mining operation and building the smelter by the end of this year once everything had been prepared.

“Komiya met with the coordinating economic minister to report that final preparations were being made and it asked for support from the minister so that it could start operations without delay,” he said.

Lutfi said that WBN would build a nickel smelter that would process nickel to meet a purity level of 97 per cent, a product similar to aluminum ingot.

The country’s current demand for aluminum ingots is estimated to reach 600,000 tonnes each year, but state-owned aluminum maker PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum), 

which is currently the only aluminum smelter in the country, can supply only less than half of the figure, leaving the majority for 
imports.

Komiya said WBN would market its processed nickel products for both the Indonesian market and international market, mainly Asian countries.

Aside from aiming to accelerate the operation of the Weda Bay project, Komiya said, Mitsubishi had also planned to build an automotive factory in Indonesia this year.

“Thailand has become the fastest-growing car industry in Southeast Asia, but its current [political] situation is not good. In terms of population, the Indonesian market is bigger in many ways. So, we have to follow that logic,” he said, adding that a detailed study on the plan was still underway.

Komiya hinted, however, that the factory would probably be mainly dedicated to producing multipurpose vehicles (MPVs), the favored car type in the country.

The Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo) recorded that total sales of the 4x2 car type (comprising MPVs and a few sport utility vehicles [SUVs]) accounted for 787,712 units or 64 per cent of the total auto sales last year.

Mitsubishi, partners putting up nickel mining, smelting business in Indonesia - ANN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Good to see further collaboration between Japanese firms with Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good to see further collaboration between Japanese firms with Indonesia.



Yes, Chinese has started to invest largely in smelter this year....Japan should also do it, they need the finished product and we need to add value of our minerals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*RI, US firms sign deal to produce medical isotopes *
Khoirul Amin, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, June 21 2014, 3:07 PM


State-owned companies PT Industri Nuklir Indonesia (INUKI) and IPTN North America, Inc. — a subsidiary of Indonesian aircraft firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia — have recently signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with American SHINE Medical Technologies to produce medical isotopes.

State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan, who attended the signing ceremony at the Indonesian embassy in Washington on Monday, said that the agreement sought to anticipate the shortage of medical isotopes due to the shut down of nuclear facilities in Canada and Europe.

“The US has become increasingly concerned about how it can supply medical isotopes to its hospitals in the future because Canada will cease operations of its nuclear reactors by 2016,” he told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday evening, adding that the majority of the isotopes used in the US were imported from Canada.

He said that while details of the partnership would be discussed at a later date, he estimated the total investment in Indonesia would surpass Rp 1 trillion (US$83.57 million).

According to the MoU, INUKI, IPTN North America and SHINE would raise funds* to build medical isotope factories in Janesville, Wisconsin and in Indonesia.*

The medical isotopes produced by the factories are set *to be sold in the US and Asia-Pacific markets.*

Dahlan said that Indonesia had so far exported medical isotopes to Malaysia, Singapore and Bangladesh.

Canada recently shut down its nuclear power plant in Québec, leaving the country with five nuclear power plants and 22 nuclear power reactors, according to information posted on the Canadian Nuclear Safety Commission (CNSC) website.

There has been growing concern among Canadians living nuclear power reactors about safety, especially after a study by the Maurice and Central Quebec public health authority found an increase in tumors in people under 20 year olds living 13 kilometers away from a nuclear reactor, Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (CBC) reported.

Nuclear reactors are commonly utilized to generate electricity and produce neutrons. The neutrons can be later converted into isotopes for medical use.

Dahlan said that SHINE, however, had found a way to produce isotopes without using nuclear reactors, an innovation previously predicted to occur in 2050.

“Indonesia had previously planned to build a new nuclear reactor to replace the aging one in Serpong, Banten, to produce more medical isotopes. However, knowing that SHINE can do it without a nuclear reactor, we canceled the plan and signed this deal instead,” Dahlan said.

SHINE CEO Gregory Piefer said that US-based factories would be able to supply two-thirds of the US’ isotope demand, while Indonesian factories would serve the Asia-Pacific market.

“We are very excited to collaborate with Indonesia for two reasons. The first is because of the country’s strong technical background in the production of medical isotopes, and the second is its deep knowledge of the nuclear field,” he said, as quoted by Voice of America.

RI, US firms sign deal to produce medical isotopes | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia is World's 4th Biggest Mobile Phone Consumer*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Indonesia is the world's fourth biggest consumer of mobile phone products. Indonesia produces six million units of local cell phones per year. Meanwhile, the year-to-date volume of mobile phone imports has reached more than 27 million units.

As of 2013, the Indonesia Ministry of Industry noted that the country has 15 factories that manufacture cellular phone components, including shells, keypads, batteries, chargers, and LCDs. These components are expected to be installed on local brand devices by 2016.

"The electronics and components industry is expected to grow by 10 percent in 2014, absorbing 378,000 people of new work force," Budi Darmadi, director general of the of High Technology-Based Industry, told reporters in Jakarta, July 7, 2014.

Indonesia is World's 4th Biggest Mobile Phone Consumer Â  | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia will have the largest convention building in SEA*







Meeting, incentive, conventions and exhibition or MICE business is growing rapidly in Indonesia. Ministry of Tourism stated that this sector has generated USD 1,99 billion and provide 262.000 new jobs. In response, Kompas Gramedia group through PT. Medialand International and Sinar Mas Land will build a new convention center, largest in the region. The new building named Indonesian Convention and Exhibition (ICE) will be located in the Bumi Serpong Damai (BSD) City, Tangerang.

The building - designed with a green concept costing at around USD 380 million in estimation - will be erected on 22 hectare land. It'll be consisting of 10 exhibition halls with area of 50.000 sq meters and an outdoor exhibition also with area of 50.000 sq meters.
There also convention hall facility and meeting room with 33 rooms which can accommodate 10.000 people, in-house food production, F&B outlet, parking area for 3000 vehicles, and 300 three stars hotel rooms.

ICE will be supported by infrastructure in the surrounding area. There are already established hospitals, shopping centers, golf & country clubs, restaurants, and hotels surrounding it. With that, ICE is expected to be a _one-stop destination_ for business and excursion. With this building also, Indonesia is hoping to be a new destination for International MICE.

Wonderful Indonesia - Indonesia akan Miliki Gedung Konvensi Terbesar di Asia Tenggara

===

*Economy in brief: Garuda awarded for ‘world’s best cabin staff’*
_London | Business | Thu, July 17 2014





_
LONDON: In line with efforts to improve service and transform its business under the Quantum Leap 2011-2015 program, flag carrier Garuda Indonesia was named the airline with the “World’s Best Cabin Staff” by Skytrax in London on Tuesday.

The award was presented by Skytrax CEO Edward Plaisted to Garuda Indonesia president director Emirsyah Satar, during the biggest airshow in the world, the Farnborough International Airshow 2014.

“I would certainly thank Skytrax and all of our loyal customers for recognizing the efforts we have made in our services […] and bestowing Garuda Indonesia with the World’s Best Cabin Staff 2014 award in this prominent ceremony,” Emirsyah said on Tuesday night.

The award was given to Garuda Indonesia based on a global customer satisfaction survey conducted by Skytrax of more than 18 million passengers between August 2013 and May 2014.

Skytrax is acknowledged as running one of the most comprehensive customer satisfaction surveys in the airline industry.

More than 105 different nationalities participated in the customer satisfaction survey, which covered more than 245 airlines, from large international airlines to small domestic carriers. The surveys measure standards across 41 key performance indicators of airline front-line product and service.

Aside from the best cabin award, Garuda also improved its position in 2014 10 World's Best Airlines list by jumped up a level into 7th from 8th position last year. Garuda previously won the title of the World’s Best Regional Airline and the World’s Best Economy Class in 2012 and 2013, respectively.

The carrier has been making a concerted effort to improve its service since 2009.

Economy in brief: Garuda awarded for ‘world’s best cabin staff’ | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Sudan offers indonesian companies chance to invest in energy*
Mon, July 14 2014 03:19 | 1777 Views

Mohammad Anthoni

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Sudan has offered Indonesian businessmen the opportunity to invest in energy, considered one of the most attractive for investment, not least because of the possibilities in petroleum production and refining.

In announcing these opportunities, Ambassador of Sudan to Indonesia Abd Alrahim Alsiddig Mohamed Omer said here on Saturday, "But there are other areas to consider, such as thermal power generation, hydro-power generation and renewable resources, such as solar energy and wind power."

He made the remarks at a forum held by the Indonesian Muslim Journalists Association (PJMI).

PJMI, in collaboration with the Center for Southeast Asian Studies (CSEAS) Indonesia - State Islamic University Syarif Hidayatullah, held a Ramadan Dialogue Series entitled, "Current Economic and Social Development in Africa" with ambassadors from Africa, including Sudan. 

Some officials from the Center of Policy Analysis and Development for Asia-Africa and African Regions, including Dr. Arisman, Executive Director of CSEAS Indonesia and Mohammad Anthoni, Chairman of PJMI, along with university students, attended the forum.

He said, further, that the governments National Energy Plan calls for expansion of the countrys power generation capacity.

In other words, Sudan needs more power plants. As such, the government has invited investors to set up independent power producers.

Indonesia state-owned oil and gas company Pertamina and private company Medco Energi International are conducting oil exploration in Sudan.

According to the Ambassador from Sudan, Sudan, the second largest country, occupying eight percent of the African continent, is the hub for investment.

Its immediate neighbours are Egypt, Libya, Chad, Central African Republic, the Republic of South Sudan, Ethiopia and Eritrea. It has a 875 kilometer coastline on the Red Sea, across from another neighbour, Saudi Arabia. With the huge oil reserves, investors in this sector are assured of significant profit margins.

"We also offer investors a wide range of opportunities in agriculture, agro-manufacturing, mining, livestock, tourism and other services, along with very attractive incentives, such as exemptions from business taxes ranging from 3-10 years, according to the size of the investment," he said, adding that the amended act of investment of 2013 is even more flexible and accepted by investors.

Ambassador Abd Alrahim said Indonesian private sectors need to be encouraged to do do business in Sudan.

"They can choose where to go, as Sudan is the hub for investment," he said.

The ambassador said that China, firstly, chose Sudan for investment and began to invest in the information technology sector in the 1990s.

"Now its companies have invested in many parts of Africa and Malaysia, also beginning in Sudan," he added.

Leading companies from China, Malaysia, Japan, Canada, Sweden, Australia, France, the United Kingdom, Russia, Turkey and many other countries are now actively engaged in diverse and profitable business ventures in Sudan, he added.

In todays contemporary world, Africa is seen as the continent that possesses enormous potentials, and Indonesia needs to position itself to take advantage of the opportunities afforded by African economies. For Indonesia, Africa is a non-traditional market.

Indonesian foreign policy towards Africa is consistent, and Indonesia is determined to continue building a new, constructive and deeper partnership with Africa.

The relation between Indonesia and Africa has been growing over the past years. In terms of trade, the Indonesia-Africas trade volume reached US$11.3 billion in 2012, more than twice as much as in 2009 (US$4.77 billion), while Indonesias export to Africa in 2012 increased by 46 percent, compares to the year 2011.

As opposed to Africas main trading partners, such as China (US$139.5 billion), USA (US$125.57 billion) and India (US$55.29 billion) in 2011, Indonesia lags far behind. This is the challenge for Indonesia to exert more efforts to tap the huge potential for mutually beneficial relations.

Sudan is now brimming with investment opportunities. They are everywhere and on every scale, rich in natural resources, and strategically located. The countrys natural resources also include large deposits of petroleum and minerals.

Trade relations between Indonesia and Sudan are part of Indonesias efforts for expanding its non-traditional export markets to Africa.

The main non-oil/gas export commodities of Indonesia to Sudan include writing paper, car batteries, cement, electronic accumulators and garments. Meanwhile, Indonesias main import commodities from Sudan include petroleum oil and cotton.

*Bilateral relationsIndonesia and Sudan have enjoyed the steady growth of cordial and friendly relations since the two countries established diplomatic relations in 1960, when it marked the opening of the Indonesian embassy in Khartoum. 

However, in 1967 the Indonesian embassy was closed because of financial restraints and re-opened several years later. The embassy of Sudan in Jakarta was officially opened in January 24, 1993.

As developing nations, Indonesia and Sudan collaborate in multilateral forums, such as the United Nations, the Non-Aligned Movement, G-77, the Organization of Islamic Conference and the South-South Cooperation.

Economic cooperation between Indonesia and Sudan was carried out on the agreements that were signed at the Joint Commission Meeting between Indonesia and Sudan in February 1988 in Khartoum. 

The agreements covered Trade Agreement, Avoidance of Double Taxation, Promotion and Protection of Investments and other MOUs related to cooperation in the sectors of tourism, telecommunication, agriculture and fisheries.

The excellent relations are reflected in the increasing exchange of visits between dignitaries, including high-ranking government officials and parliamentarians, as well as the private sectors of the two countries. 

"In the private sectors, the flow of traders from Sudan to Indonesia keeps increasing. And it is expected that the number of Indonesian business people to visit Sudan will also increase," predicted Ambassador Abd Alrahim. 

(T.M016/INE/B003)
(T.M016/A/KR-BSR/B003) 
Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © 2014

Sudan offers indonesian companies chance to invest in energy - ANTARA News*

*Nigeria Recognizes, Appreciates Indonesia`s Giant Strides: Ambassador*
Wed, July 9 2014 10:33 | 847 Views

Mohammad Anthoni

Jakarta (Antara News) - Nigeria recognizes and appreciates the giant strides made by Indonesia and is pleased that it is a fellow member of the MINT Group which will be among the economic giants of the future, Nigerian Ambassador to Indonesia Muhammad L. Sulaiman said.

"But having achieved strong political relations, Nigeria and Indonesia are now concentrating on the economic and trade sectors," he said here Tuesday.

Ambassador Sulaiman made the remarks when he met members of the Indonesian Muslim Journalists Association (PJMI) and university students in relation with the Ramadhan Dialogue Series with some African ambassadors to Indonesia.

The series are held by PJMI in collaboration with the Center for Southeast Asian Studies (CSEAS) Indonesia, State Islamic University of Syarif Hidayatulloh.

Ms Dewi Kejora from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, DR. Arisman, Director Executive of CSEAS, and Mohammad Anthoni, the chairman of PJMI also attended the dialogue titled "Current Economic and Social Development in Africa". 

Nigeria and Indonesia have been enjoying cordial relations since 1965 when Indonesia established its diplomatic mission in Lagos and Nigeria reciprocated by opening its embassy in Jakarta in 1976.

The two countries have also been cooperating both at bilateral and multilateral levels and supporting each others nominations at positions at various international organizations. In addition to their membership of United Nations, Nigeria and Indonesia are members of the D-8, Organization of Islamic Cooperation and MINT (Mexico, Indonesia, Nigeria and Turkey).

"The prospect for economic and trade relations between Nigeria and Indonesia is very good especially since the two countries have the commitment, zeal and determination to make it so," he said.

The volume of trade between the two countries increased from US$2.09 billion in 2011 to US$3.18 billion in 2012.

Indonesia is the largest economy in Southeast Asia and one of the emerging market economies of the world. The country is also a member of G-20 major economies and classified as a newly industrialized country. As a result of the boost in its economy, Indonesia has been exploring other regions in the world to invest. Africa and Nigeria in particular is one of those places.

Nigerias economy has been growing more than 6 percent and is the 26th largest in the world. After the recent re-basing of its GDP, Nigeria currently has the largest GDP of about $510 billion in Africa.

Ambassador Sulaiman said Nigeria is the gateway to West Africa and its capital, Abuja, is host of the sub-regions organization, the Economic Community of West Africa (ECOWAS).

Being the gateway to West Africa, companies operating in Nigeria have the benefit of expanding their businesses and reaching their customers to the whole West Africa and beyond, he said.



Investment from Indonesia

"It is therefore not surprising that Nigeria has become a destination for investment from Indonesia, with around 11 local firms like Indorama, Indofood, Wings, Mensa Group, Tolarama and Kalbe," he added.

They have invested in the food and beverage, petrochemicals, pharmaceuticals, detergent and soap.

"It is interesting to note that the largest Indomie factory in the world is located in Nigeria, not in Indonesia where it originated from," Ambassador Sulaiman said.

"In fact, Indomie is so popular in Nigeria that is gradually replacing our local food."

According to him, the largest Indomie factory is located in Nigeria is a testimony to the positive prospect for Indonesia-Nigeria economic and trade relations.

Although there is no Nigerian company currently operating in Indonesia, some of its airlines namely Max Air, Kabo Air, Hak Air and Silverback Africa have been servicing their aircrafts in Indonesia under maintenance agreement with Garuda. 

"The fact that Garuda services some of our aircrafts is a testimony to the confidence Nigeria has in its professional capacity, for it is not everyone you will allow to service your aircraft because of the risks involved," he said.

He further said that as leading economies in their continents, Nigeria and Indonesia are expected to play a leading role in seeking solutions to the economic challenges of their sub-regions and continents.

"Our two countries therefore need to work together and complement each other, to push an agenda which puts bilateral as well as regional integration and infrastructural development at the forefront," he said.

"The embassy will continue to encourage the Nigerian private sector to invest in the Indonesian market and vice versa in order to promote bilateral and inter-continental trade. We have put in place measures in support of trade by Indonesian companies wishing to export their products to Nigeria." (*)
(T.M016/S012)
_Editor: Fardah_

COPYRIGHT © 2014

Nigeria Recognizes, Appreciates Indonesia`s Giant Strides: Ambassador - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*CT Calls on Investors Not to Panic Ahead of July 22*
_SATURDAY, 19 JULY, 2014 | 12:58 WIB_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Chairul 'CT' Tanjung has called on investors not to panic ahead of the announcement of the presidential election results on July 22.

"No need to panic. If there is a problem, uprising or riot, our people will bear the consequences," CT said yesterday.

The democracy process in Indonesia has been improving as the presidential election on July 9 went smoothly and peacefully, he added, hoping that during the vote tally, each candidate’s side would refrain from causing riot and maintain peaceful condition.

CT believed that the announcement of the presidential election result would run safely and peacefully because one of the candidate pairs had pledged not to mobilize their supporter during the tally.

"We hope the other candidate would do the same so that KPU would be free from pressure," said the minister.

CT Calls on Investors Not to Panic Ahead of July 22 | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

--

*Steam-Fueled Power Plant Starts Operating in North Sumatra*
_SUNDAY, 20 JULY, 2014 | 01:14 WIB_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Minister of State-owned Enterprises Dahlan Iskan said that starting Sunday, 20 July 2014, the Pangkalan Susu steam-fueled power plant (PLTU) in North Sumatra can start generating electricity as the power plant has been able to produce steam in a sufficient amount.

"The turbine (in the power plant) can go through tryout and be used,” Dahlan said in a text message after his visit to Medan, Friday, July 18, 2014.

Dahlan added that if the turbine can operate by 3000rpm and if there are no problems, staring Saturday, July 19, 2014, the generator can be tried out.

"Once the turbine is considered to be in a good condition and there are no problems, it can then generate electricity,” he said.

Dahlan hoped that with the help from some experts from China, the target to have additional electricity supply from the power plant could be achieved.

"My target is that this power plant can produce additional supply of electricity by 200 MW. I’ve already called several experts from China to have a special meeting so we can achieve the target. And they say they are up to it,” Dahlan said.

With the capacity 200 megawatt (MW), the power plant is expected to address electricity supply deficit in Medan, North Sumatra.

Steam-Fueled Power Plant Starts Operating in North Sumatra | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


----------



## Aepsilons

* What Indonesia’s new president will mean for shipping and infrastructure*


There is much to do to develop infrastructure and boost investment in Indonesia and most analysts believe former Jakarta governor Joko Widodo, who is tipped to win Indonesia’s recent presidential elections, is the right man to do it.



From clearing out slums and reviving the long-stalled monorail and subway public transport projects, he has shown he is committed to improving infrastructure. Analysts are confident that he will deliver on his promises to build 2,000 km of new roads and 10 seaports.

He is expected to do this by cutting the oil subsidy and channelling the savings to infrastructure spending as well as by increased private investment. Indonesia is expected to spend around IDR285trn ($25bn) on oil subsidies in 2014, comprising more than 15% of its budget. Last year, subsidies cost around IDR240trn, outpacing planned infrastructure spending of IDR200trn.

There is much to do after years of neglect and Widodo has shown that he is willing to go down the private investment route with the monorail project being financed by the private sector, while the subway project is a public-private partnership backed by Japan.

The other key issue that investors particularly in the shipping and commodities industries will be anxiously looking for guidance on is Indonesia’s ban on ore exports.

According to Australia & New Zealand Banking Group this will probably remain in place and speculation that the curb may be relaxed if Widodo becomes the country’s next president is misplaced.

Although he is perceived as being more market-friendly, and there has been speculation that Widodo will lift or loosen the ban, this seems unlikely ANZ's analysts said.

They cited reasons such as the substantial upside to revenue, and the fact that the policy seems to be achieving its intended aim of encouraging investment in processing facilities in the six months that it's been in effect.

Furthermore, Widodo's running mate Jusuf Kalla has specifically said during the campaign that he would keep the ore export ban. His government would seek to boost exports of processed minerals rather than raw ores, according to a party policy document.

However, getting things done in Indonesia is never that simple. Coalition governments are common and the desired end result not as straightforward to achieve. Parliamentary elections in April saw Widodo’s Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) winning 19% of the vote, short of the 25% threshold and meaning that a coalition needed to be formed.

Some analysts have warned against placing too much hope in Widodo as the ideal of a charismatic, pro-Western, free-market liberalizer with the nationwide support base necessary to implement reforms decisively. As the lacklustre second term of his predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono showed, with his party not in a dominant position in parliament, legislative deadlock could block progress.

When it comes to the formulation of policy and practical outcomes, the necessity of coalition building to get bills through the Indonesian parliament means Indonesia’s political process is all about compromise, consensus, and especially behind the scenes horse trading.

This however provides little comfort to investors planning on future investments for business in Indonesia. Recent statements show the trend in port development has been to support the container trade of modern commerce. This is in line with Indonesia's aim of moving up the value chain and will be compatible with higher processing of ores and other raw materials.

Whether this will lead to the quick demise of some of the minor bulk trades that have thrived off Indonesia's commodities exports for so long is unclear. That there is a trend towards modernisation and all that means for the logistics business is clear. How fast it happens and how many bumps there will be along the way remains to be seen in the theatre that is Indonesian politics.


What Indonesia’s new president will mean for shipping and infrastructure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*Indonesia may regain title as ‘hottest’ investment destination in SE Asia.*


Indonesia, the world’s most populous Muslim country, could regain its title as Southeast Asia’s investment hotspot after people chose the liberal, business-oriented and reform-minded Jakarta governor, Joko Widodo, as their next president.

In one of his first statements after elections, Widodo said his goal was to make Indonesia’s economy grow at a rate that the country has not experienced in over three decades since Asia’s financial crisis in the 1990s, which means he targets an annual GDP growth rate of more than 7%.

He also said he will not work with the usual cronies in the cabinet but select “appropriate” ministers for key resorts of finance, trade and foreign relations to put the country forward. Indonesia will open up far more to investments in infrastructure, manufacturing and human capital development, he added, to address the most urgent shortcomings the nation — and will also change the prevailing system of a corrupt bureaucracy and the “economic nationalism” that emerged under the rule of current president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono over the past years. This has led to foreign investors, especially in the mining sector, becoming disgruntled and commodity exports shrinking. Widodo, inheriting a $900bn economy, will have to create clear legal frameworks in these crucial economic sectors to help the nation regain its title as a regional economic powerhouse in its quest to become one of the world’s top 15 economies in the coming decade.

Widodo is expected to be inaugurated on October 20, 2014, when Yudhoyono’s second term ends.

For the GCC, a region increasingly looking eastward to secure alternative trade and investment relations, Indonesia’s new presidency with its investment-friendly climate can mean big opportunities. Bilateral trade between the GCC and Indonesia was well above $10bn annually in the past years, whereby some three quarters of Indonesia’s imports from the GCC are oil and gas, and Indonesia delivers palm oil, wood and paper, electronic equipment, rubber, textiles and vehicles in turn.

The nation has a lot of backlog demand in the fields of infrastructure, energy generation and distribution, building of industrial zones with roads, airports and ports, manufacturing facilities, food security, education, as well as and banking and finance, particularly Islamic finance.

The initial conditions — economy-wise — seem to be favourable. Since Widodo’s election win, Indonesian stocks have advanced and the country’s ailing currency, the rupiah, has strengthened. Most analysts said they were confident in what they heard from Widodo, but also mentioned that the huge country with is 247mn population, its uneven distribution of wealth, its core economy — apart from mining — being centred basically on one island, Java, its social and religious diversity, its large number of poor and low-income families, its inadequately educated workforce and its large number of land disputes with farmers and the indigenous population on more remote islands — has enough issues to be worked on. Adding to that, Widodo will face the difficult task to reduce public subsidies on fuel and electricity, a highly sensitive socio-political matter in Indonesia.

However, Widodo said he is confident to reach a GDP growth above 7% for Indonesia in no more than two years, a statement symbolic for his preference of action over talk, probably an attitude that gained him a fair share of his votes.
Indonesia may regain title as ‘hottest’ investment destinati..

yes, Indonesia is Hot. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Rising Foreign Reserves Mean Money Well Kept at Bank Indonesia*
Indonomics

By Jakarta Globe on 05:25 pm Feb 17, 2014
Category Business, Economy, Indonomics
Tags: Bank Indonesia, international reserves
_*[Updated at 5:25 p.m. on Monday, Feb. 17, 2014]*_

Indonesia’s central bank recently reported that its foreign exchange reserves had risen to the $100 billion mark, about a quarter from a record amount.

A pick-up in reserves suggests that Bank Indonesia hasn’t been making significant interventions in the foreign-exchange market to prop up the rupiah against the US dollar. And that may be good news as it’s money well kept in the central bank’s coffers.

January’s international reserves of $100.65 billion, which represents about six months’ worth of imports, comes as Indonesia posted its third straight monthly surplus in December. The rupiah’s 26 percent depreciation against the dollar last year, has made the nation’s exports more competitive as a stronger dollar fetches more rupiah.

Still, all countries can’t be running surpluses. As developed nations’ economies recover further, they will be posting trade surpluses, and developing nations are likely to be on the losing end with deficits. That’s starting to show in other nations such as Malaysia, as its trade surplus declines because of weakening exports.

Indonesia had learned an important and costly lesson from constant intervention of the rupiah, in the late 1990s under a managed floating foreign exchange rate system, in which the central bank would try to control the currency by buying rupiah and selling dollars.

In the 1997 financial crisis, the central bank had used almost all of its foreign reserves to prop up the rupiah. The move proved futile as the rupiah traded as high as 15,000 to the dollar. The government eventually allowed the rupiah to become a free-floating currency and asked for a bailout from the International Monetary Fund.

While Indonesia no longer faces the high burden of dollar-denominated loans that caused the deficit in the current account — which is the broadest measure of trade — to widen during the 1990s, a big part of today’s current account deficit is due to rising imports of oil products, namely gasoline and diesel. The government was forced to raised subsidized fuel prices by an average 33 percent in June to ease the burden on the state budget, but it remains to be seen whether the higher fuel prices will curb demand.

Indonesia is stuck in a quandary, as exports remain weak because of nascent recoveries in Europe and the United States, and a weak rupee in India is causing companies there to curve their purchases of goods such as crude palm oil and thermal coal. The Jan. 12 ban on mineral ore exports are likely to weigh on trade, and that could push the nation back to deficit.

Indonesia’s reserves had also been falling last year, slipping as low as $92.7 billion in July, as international investors — spooked by the US Federal Reserve paring back its monthly stimulus program as the US economy picks up — sold off their holdings of stocks and bonds in favor of dollar assets.

Sales of dollar-denominated bonds, though, have been helping to boost the country’s reserves.

The country, which was raised to investment grade status by Moody’s Investors Service and Fitch Ratings two years ago, raised $4 billion from a sale of dollar-denominated bonds in January. The country issued $2 billion of debt due in 10 years to yield 5.95 percent and $2 billion of securities maturing in 30 years at 6.85 percent, the finance ministry’s debt management office said last month.

As long as Indonesia’s central bank keeps its reserves high, it puts the nation on stronger financial footing that could help it weather against future shocks to the system.
Rising Foreign Reserves Mean Money Well Kept at Bank Indonesia | The Jakarta Globe

*Kalbe Farma’s First-Half Profit Rises 8%*
By Basten Gokkon on 08:31 pm Jul 25, 2014
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Corporate Earnings, Kalbe Farma




Workers of PT Kalbe Farma factory sort out medicine tablets in Cikarang, Indonesia West Java province August 5, 2013. (Reuters Photo)

*Jakarta.* Kalbe Farma, Indonesia’s largest listed pharmaceutical firm, reported higher profit in the first semester this year on rising sales.

Kalbe Farma said net income rose 7.7 percent to Rp 993 billion ($86 million) in the January-June period from the same period in 2013, according to the company’s financial statement published on Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Friday.

“In the face of a volatile macro environment and changing market conditions, we strive to sustain growth and a stable margin,” said Kalbe finance director and corporate secretary Vidjongtius in a separate statement on Friday.

Net sales at the pharmaceutical firm climbed 12.9 percent to Rp 8.38 trillion in the first half this year from Rp 7.42 trillion a year earlier. Domestic sales made up 95 percent of the company’s total sales, while the remainder was contributed by overseas purchases.

Going forward, Kalbe said in May that it had plans to develop its presence in three countries in Southeast Asia, including Myanmar, Vietnam and the Philippines, over the next two years to take advantage of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) Economic Community, which officially kicks off next year.

Kalbe said it would have to set aside at least Rp 200 billion to take over a company in one of its target countries and spend up to Rp 20 billion for operational and marketing activities. The firm expects expansion to boost its exports to 10 percent by 2020 from the current 5 percent.

Kalbe cut its revenue growth target to between 11 percent and 13 percent this year, from its original aim of 14 percent and 16 percent, on lower-than-expected demand in the country.

Profit growth is also forecast to be on par with its revenue target.

Kalbe’s rival, state-owned pharmaceutical firm Kimia Farma, reported a 65 percent year-on-year increase in profit to Rp 70.6 billion in the first six half this year.

Kimia Farma’s six-month net sales grew 8.6 percent to Rp 1.89 trillion this year from Rp 1.74 trillion in 2013, according to its financial statement.

This year, Kimia Farma has earmarked some Rp 600 billion in capital expenditure, but expects net income to remain flat — despite the firm’s aim for a 15th percent rise in revenue.

Shares of Kalbe fell 1.1 percent to Rp 1,730 while Kimia Farma’s shares grew 3 percent to Rp 1,230 on Friday.

Kalbe Farma’s First-Half Profit Rises 8% | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Indonesia, Freeport Agree on New Mining Terms*


JAKARTA, Indonesia—Indonesia has cut a deal with Freeport McMoRan Inc. on export taxes and royalties, allowing the U.S. mining giant to resume copper-concentrate exports after a six-month stalemate.

The Phoenix-based company, one of the world's biggest copper producers, mines almost a fifth of its copper in Indonesia and controls Grasberg, the country's largest mine. Indonesia is a major producer of copper, tin and bauxite, and ranks as the world's fourth largest exporter of copper, an essential modern metal used to make pipes and wires.

Under the deal announced Friday, Freeport's Indonesia unit will pay higher royalties, help build a smelter and begin paying taxes on copper-concentrate exports, the government said. Copper concentrate, which looks like heavy sand, is what is generated after the rock is mined, crushed and milled. It is easy to ship and is the main raw material for copper smelters.

Freeport also agreed to "provisions" to increase the stake in the local unit held by the Indonesian government and nationals to 30% from the current 9.36%. Freeport currently controls a 90.64% stake.

The deal represents a victory for Indonesia, which has tried to gain greater control of its vast natural resources and milk more in taxes and royalty payments from foreign miners and investors. Freeport Chairman James "Jim Bob" Moffett said the agreement would "enable continuing benefits of the Grasberg operations for the government, the local communities in Papua, our large Indonesian workforce and our shareholders."

In January, the government imposed an export ban aimed at keeping lucrative refining work within the country.

That was bad news for Freeport and Denver-based Newmont Mining Corp. NEM +1.16% , the other big Western miner in the country. Large Western mining companies say that so-called resource nationalism, such as export bans and tax increases, are one of their biggest challenges. Without their expertise, they say, countries like Indonesia and the Democratic Republic of Congo wouldn't have profitable job-creating mines.

Newmont hasn't yet agreed to an export deal and this month sought arbitration with the U.S.-based International Center for the Settlement of Investment to resolve its standoff with Indonesia.

"We are encouraged by the news about Freeport," spokesman Omar Jabara said Friday. Newmont, he added, "has been holding ongoing meetings with the government to define the outlines of a separate memorandum of understanding" that would allow the company's Batu Hijau copper and gold mine to resume operations after the company shut it down in early June because of the export ban.

On Friday, Director General of Coal and Mineral Resources Sukhyar said once the deal with Freeport is signed the company may start exporting copper concentrate within two weeks. By the end of the year, Indonesia's total copper exports are expected to reach 756,300 tons with an estimated value of $1.56 billion, said Mr. Sukhyar, who uses a single name. That is about half of last year's exports of 1.45 million tons.

Freeport doesn't disclose exports, but it says in 2013 it produced roughly 400,000 tons of copper in Indonesia, up 24% from 2012. The company said its most recent annual report that "sales from Indonesia mining are expected to increase in 2014 through 2016" as it "gains access to higher grade ore."

Freeport had initially refused to renegotiate its current contract, which doesn't require it to pay an export tax and wasn't due to expire until 2021. However, it stood to lose a huge investment in the country if it refused to sit down with the government.

Freeport has invested billions of dollars since the early 1960s in the eastern province of Papua to develop Grasberg, among the three biggest gold and copper mines on the planet.

Mr. Sukhyar said Freeport will provide a $115 million assurance bond to build a smelter, with duties on its exports declining to zero from 7.5% as the facility progresses. Meanwhile, its royalty payments will rise to 4% from 3.5% for copper and to 3.75% from 1% for gold.

In addition to the ban on ore exports, the government in January instituted export duties on mineral concentrates of copper, iron, zinc, and manganese. The duties, which begin at 20% and 25%, would rise to 60% before a complete ban on concentrate exports is imposed in 2017.

The goal is to force mining companies to build smelters and refine their minerals within the country to add value to the economy.

Companies mining in Indonesia typically smelt a relatively small part of their mineral production in the country. They say it is uneconomical and that they can't compete with smelters in China and elsewhere in the region.

In the face of their opposition to the new export taxes, the government said it would consider lowering the rates for companies that commit funds for new smelters.

The administration of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has left it to a newly elected government to decide whether to extend Freeport's contract beyond 2021. President-elect Joko Widodo, who is scheduled to start his five-year term in October, said on Friday that his government and Freeport will discuss the possibility of extending the newly revised contract in 2019.

Any new mining contract extension could be granted "only two years before they are due," Mr. Widodo said, before the signing of the new mining contract terms. He declined to elaborate.

Freeport Indonesia Chief Executive Rozik Soetjipto said recently the company plans to invest $7.1 billion in the Grasberg Mine if the government extends its contract by 20 years. This is on top of $9.8 billion it plans to spend between 2012 and 2021.


http://online.wsj.com/articles/freeport-indonesia-unveils-new-mining-contract-terms-1406289397

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*July inflation below one percent: Economist*
Rabu, 30 Juli 2014 20:46 WIB | 783 Views




Illustration of food as commodity inflation determinants. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A.)

Cirebon, West Java (ANTARA News) - The Head of Bank Mandiri Economists, Destry Damayanti, has predicted that inflation rate in July will remain below one percent, with 0.75 percent (month-to-month) and the yearly inflation 4.6 percent (year-on-year).

Destry said inflation was annually impacted by price hike during fasting month Ramadhan and Eid Holidays, but it was well-controlled this year.

Market demands had also increased as a result of school year and presidential momentum in 2014.

"I believe the government has been successful enough in controlling price hike, especially food," Destry noted.

Destry pointed out that the collapse of Comal Bridge in Pemalang District, Central Java, had caused the logistic cost increase, which has had an impact on price hike.

"That is not significant however, as the government has provided a quick response to stabilize market price," she said.

The low inflation in July, Destry added, was also triggered by gold price drop.

The gold bar price of PT Aneka Tambang, a state-owned mining company, in few days ahead of Eid dropped from Rp529 thousand to Rp528 thousand per gram, as well as its buyback, which was Rp468 thousand per gram, Rp1,000 lower than the same period last year.

Destry added that the strengthened rate of rupiah to US dollar had also curbed inflation in July.

"We have been helped by rupiah appreciation throughout July," she said.

However, the second time increase of electricity fare for industries in early July, Destry noted, might cause an increase in inflation.

"As food price is under control, inflation probably will remain below one percent," she said.

The inflation rate in June 2014 was 0.43 percent compared with the Eid Holidays in previous years, which had always been up to one percent, but this years inflation is low.

The inflation on the Eid Holidays in August 2013, for example, had reached 1.12 percent.

_(Reported by Indra Arief Pribadi/translated and edited by Azi Fitriyanti/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

July inflation below one percent: Economist - ANTARA News_

*Ancol Dreamland Jakarta attracts 78 thousand holidaymakers*
Selasa, 29 Juli 2014 17:54 WIB | 950 Views




Holiday at Ancol Beach, Jakarta. (ANTARA/Pradita Utama)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ancol Dreamland Recreational Center in North Jakarta was visited by about 78 thousand holidaymakers on the second day of the post-fasting Idul Fitri or Lebaran holidays on Tuesday.

The Ancol Dreamland Communication Manager Metty Yan Harahap has forecast on Tuesday that the number will increase by evening.

"We predict that the number will continue to increase in the evening because the data we have revealed was recorded till 12 noon," Matty informed ANTARA News.

She pointed out that the number of visitors will peak on Wednesday and Thursday, but the Ancol Dreamland Recreational Center has made the necessary preparations to handle the flow of visitors until a week after the Monday-Tuesday Idul Fitri D-Day. 

In the meantime, some 40 thousand visitors are expected to throng the Beautiful Indonesia in Miniature Park (TMII), also popularly known as Taman Mini, on Tuesday, stated TMII Information Center Manager Suryandoro.

"By 12 noon today, some 25 thousand people had visited the park, and by 2 p.m., the number had increased to 30 thousand visitors. We predict that the visitor count will reach between 35 and 40 thousand," Suryandoro claimed here on Tuesday.

He added that the figure showed a 25 percent increase as compared to those visiting TMII on the first day of the post-fasting month of Idul Fitri or Lebaran on Monday.

A total of 20,159 people visited the East Jakartas park on Monday (July 28).

Surandoro expressed hope that the number of visitors this year will increase by 10 percent from that in 2013, which was 350 thousand visitors.

The TMII spokesman earlier noted that the management has set a target to attract 400 thousand visitors during the 2014 Lebaran holidays.

"The number of visitors to Taman Mini during this years Lebaran holiday season is forecast to increase by 10 percent as compared to last year," Suryandoro remarked.

He noted that a total of 350 thousand people visited Taman Mini during the Lebaran holidays last year, and the number during the same period this year is expected to reach at least 400 thousand.

Suryandoro expressed optimism that the target of 400 thousand visitors can be achieved as the Lebaran festivity coincides with the school holiday. 

"The school holiday, which is in conjunction with the Lebaran festivity, will contribute to an increase in the number of visitors to Taman Mini," he pointed out.

According to Suryandoro, during the Lebaran holiday season this year, Taman Mini will be open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m. to attract as many visitors as possible.

He noted that particularly from July 28 to August 10, 2014, the entry ticket fare to Taman Mini will be raised from Rp10 thousand to Rp12 thousand per person.

(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)
Ancol Dreamland Jakarta attracts 78 thousand holidaymakers - ANTARA News

*Investors awaiting final decision on presidential election*
Selasa, 29 Juli 2014 11:51 WIB | 916 Views




The landscape of Jakarta from the height. (ANTARA FOTO/Andika Wahyu)

Semarang, Central Java (ANTARA News) - Share investors are awaiting the final decision of the Constitutional Court on the result of the July 9 presidential election , an analyst said. 

Investors are spending the long Idul Fitri holidays waiting for the decision to be announced to create political certainty, a branch manager of securities company PT Danareksa Sekuritas in Semarang Melcy RS Makarawung said on Tuesday. 

Prabowo, the losing candidate contesting the election had filed a lawsuit with the Constitutional Court against the decision of the Election Commission.

Prabowo accused the Commission of being unfair saying there were massive rigging of the election in favor of rival candidate Joko Widodo. 

Melcy said the share prices tend to decline in August because of the start of academic year especially with the Islamic holy day celebrations .

However, he described the market trend as positive and foreign investors who make up 60-65 percent of the investors in the domestic market believed the final result of the election would be as expected by the market. 

"The investors believe the condition of political uncertainty would soon be over," he said

He said the composition of the cabinet would also has its impact on the market trend as the composition would determine the government policy. 

"Among a number of crucial issues that need serious addressing by the new government include the plan to raise the electric tariff and price of subsidized oil fuels. 

"Investment would be safe if the impact of the price hike could be controlled." he said. 

Investors awaiting final decision on presidential election - ANTARA News

*Fish consumption rises by 60 pct during fasting month*
Selasa, 29 Juli 2014 20:26 WIB | 704 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam




Photo document of traditional fish market at Banda Aceh, Aceh. (ANTARA/Ampelsa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - As fish is one of the staple food items, the demand for processed fish in the country has increased drastically to about 60 percent during the fasting month.

"During the fasting month and in the face of the Lebaran festivities this year, the demand for processed fish products rose by about 50 to 60 percent," Director General for Processing and Marketing of Fishery Products of the Maritime and Fisheries Affairs Ministry (KKP) Saut Hutagalung remarked on Tuesday.

However, despite the increase in the demand for processed fishery products, there was no undue escalation in prices as they were under control and the increase only ranged between 20 and 30 percent.

Indonesia, which had a per capita fish consumption of 30.4 kilograms per annum in 2010 and has begun viewing its maritime sector as a key source of economic gain, has set a fish production target of about 21 million tons this year.

KKP spokesman Yulistyo Mudho noted that the countrys per capita fish consumption in 2010 was recorded at 30.47 kilograms per annum, an increase from 29.08 kilograms noted in 2009. 

"The increase in fish consumption helped to improve the peoples intelligence levels and utilize the national fish production, which is set to reach 22.39 million tons in 2014," Mudho stated several years ago. 

Even though the per capita fish consumption of its people is still relatively low, yet during the recently concluded fasting month, Indonesia saw increasing demand for processed fish.

According to the director general, processed fishery products that were increasingly in demand by consumers were otak-otak or fish paste, smoked and deboned bandeng (milk fish), and fish meat balls.

The director general stated that on the basis of observation across modern retail markets, processed fish products became a prima donna commodity purchased by consumers in the face of the Lebaran holidays.

"Basically, it is the same as two to three years ago, when milk fish was part of the menu served in family kitchens," he added.

Fortunately, there was no price turmoil during the fasting month and in the run up to the Idul Fitri or Lebaran festivities.

"During the fasting month and in the lead-up to the Idul Fitri holidays, fish stocks remained adequate with prices relatively under control," asserted Hutagalung on Tuesday.

The fish stocks remained adequate in several big cities such as the capital city of Jakarta, South Sulawesi provincial capital of Makassar, East Java provincial capital of Surabaya, Medan of North Sumatra, Bandung of West Java, Semarang of Central Java, Yogyakarta, and Padang of West Sumatra.

The director general admitted to a decline in saltwater fish stocks in line with reduced activities of fishermen and traders at the retail markets such as in Muara Baru in Jakarta and the Caringin Market in Bandung.

He added that most of the fish stocks or about 65 percent at the Caringin Market were saltwater fish while the remaining 35 percent were freshwater fish.

The fish supplies to the Ciroyom Market meanwhile accounted for about 70 to 80 tons per day, most of which were shrimps and milk fish.

Milk fish is one of the varieties of saltwater fish, which has been in high demand. Makassar, the provincial capital of South Sulawesi, is the main supplier of milk fish. More than 140 tons of milk fish were dispatched from Makassar to East Java, from where they were then supplied to various markets in Java, including Jakarta.

The main supply of ready-to-serve processed milk fish comes from Sidoarjo in East Java and Semarang in Central Java. It is then supplied to Jakarta, Bandung (West Java), Bogor (West Java), Malang and Surabaya in East Java.

Boiled fish supplied to the markets in the run up to Lebaran came from the cities of Rembang, Pati, Juwana, Prigi, Pelabuhanratu, Sukabumi, Bekasi, Tangerang, Serang, and Bogor.

"The markets are also filled with supplies of various other types of processed products such as fish dumplings, tekwan fish, milk fish sausages, smoked catfish, shredded fish, and milk fish satay (which is locally produced by small scale businesses). Of course, fish pempek is also abundant in the market," he added.

In the meantime, Jakartas fish requirement reached about 600 tons per day, which is met with supplies from the Muara Angke Market. The Muara Baru Market contributes 350 tons while the remaining 250 tons are supplied by the Seribu Islands. Jakartas freshwater fish requirement is met with supplies from West Java.

Hutagalung pointed out that the production of processed fish has drastically increased over the past 3 to 4 years.

He emphasized that the increase in the demand for fish indicated the growing awareness among the people on the importance of fish consumption. Fish is a main source of animal protein. Fish contributes some 58 percent of the total animal protein needs of the people. In villages, fish even contributed about 70 percent of the required animal protein.

Hutagalung earlier stated that the fishery sector was important to maintain food sovereignty in Indonesia, which has a large population reaching 250 million.

"Fishery is a main pillar for the Indonesian peoples nutritional resilience," he added.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

Fish consumption rises by 60 pct during fasting month - ANTARA News

30 kilos in 2010, i expect it has reached 40 kilos this year

*Hotel occupancy rate in Bali rising sharply*
Sabtu, 26 Juli 2014 17:09 WIB | 1.345 Views




Photo document of holiday in Bali. (ANTARA/Muhammad Iqbal)

Denpasar, Bali (ANTARA News) - The hotel occupancy rate in Bali is predicted to rise at an average 70 percent during the current long post-fasting holiday.

"We are predicting it will increase up to 70 percent," deputy chairman of the Bali chapter of the Indonesia Hotel and Restaurant Association (PHRI), I Gusti Ngurah Rai Surya Wijaya, said here on Saturday.

The long holiday will contribute positively to the tourism industry in the island especially in tourist destination regions such as Denpasar, Kuta, Nusa Dua and Gianyar, he said.

"The long holiday builds up a good momentum especially for hotels in the tourist destination regions," he said.

Despite the holiday season the hotel room rates would not be raised because there are a lot of hotels on the island and that has made competition very tight, he said.

Domestic tourists would dominate visitors to the island this time, although a lot of tourists from Australia and several other foreign countries would also be here, he said.

Millions of Indonesians have been traveling to their home villages and towns to celebrate the Islamic post-fasting holiday of Lebaran with their friends and families.

Bali, meanwhile, is one of the favorite destinations for a holiday.
_
(Reporting by Dewa Wiguna/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014) 

Hotel occupancy rate in Bali rising sharply - ANTARA News_

*Transaction in Priok seaport should be in rupiah*
Senin, 21 Juli 2014 23:12 WIB | 1.471 Views




Tanjung Priok seaport (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Chairul Tanjung has reminded all parties that every transaction in Jakartas Tanjung Priok seaport should be conducted using rupiah currency in accordance with the Law No. 7 of 2011.

The senior minister said here on Monday that his side in coordination with the national police will impose strict legal sanctions on violators.

"If someone wishes to conduct a transaction, it should be done using rupiah. I will ask the criminal and detective agency of the national police to enact the legal action," he said.

Earlier, the government had discovered that various financial transactions in Tanjung Priok, and some other ports, were being done using US dollar.

The US dollar is used in the seaports because financial or commercial transactions are conducted with international business partners from foreign countries.

"However (the use of rupiah) is a mandate of the law and must be obeyed," the minister added.

Reported by Indra Arief Pribadi

Transaction in Priok seaport should be in rupiah - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*30 percent illegal fishing occurs in Indonesia*
Jumat, 18 Juli 2014 20:16 WIB | 1.194 Views




Illegal fishing (ANTARA/Fanny Octavianus)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Chairman of the Board of Trustees of the Unitary Indonesian Traditional Fishermen (KNTI) M. Rizal Damanik is of the viewpoint that 30 percent losses from illegal fishing in the world have occurred in Indonesia.

"So, according to the report of the FAO Fisheries and Aquaculture Department, illegal fishing has caused losses worth US$23 billion. About 30 percent of illegal fishing in the world occurred in Indonesia," Damanik noted here on Friday.

Rizal reported that illegal fishing in Indonesia has caused Rp100 trillion worth of losses to the state each year.

"The exploitation of Indonesian marine resources is a tremendous loss to the state," he noted.

Because of these losses, he pointed out that the image of Indonesias fisheries and maritime sector has become tainted because Indonesia has been tolerant enough to allow illegal fishing practices to flourish.

"We then show the world that our government does not encourage fisheries resources due to illegal fishing practices that disturb the sustainable management of marine resources," Rizal emphasized. 

He remarked that the illegal fishing trend will have negative implications on Indonesia considering the fact that fisheries are one of the key food resources of the country.

Moreover, he stated that the next government will face three challenges in the maritime sector. The first challenge is coordinating the state budget for the maritime sector by encouraging the welfare of fishermen and marine economic sovereignty.

"The second is sectoral management of natural resources that causes losses in marine and fisheries. The role and functions of the maritime sector is only calculated on the basis of economic contribution and land area as an indicator of mobilization of the state resources," he added.

The third challenge faced is the lack of participation by fishing organizations, farmers, and coastal people in drafting a public policy.
(A063)

*W. Sumatra establishes cooperation with Morocco`s Fes-Boulemane*
Minggu, 1 Juni 2014 12:37 WIB | 4.570 Views




Ambassador Tosari Widjaja. (ANTARA/Widodo S Jusuf)

London (ANTARA News) - West Sumatra province of Indonesia and Moroccos Fes-Boulemane have signed a Letter of Intent (LOI) to further strengthen the existing Indonesia-Morocco cooperation.

The West Sumatra province was represented by the Regional Government Bureau Chief Syafrizal while the Fes-Boulemane was represented by Regional Council President of Fes-Boulemane Mohamed Douiri.

"The letter of intent was signed at the office of Fest-Boulemane governor," the Third Secretary on Information, Social and Cultural Affairs of the Indonesian Embassy in Rabat, Suparman Hasibuan, said here on Sunday.

The signing ceremony was attended by delegates from West Sumatra, Fes-Boulemane regional government officials, mass media representatives, Fes-Boulemane Governor Mohamed Dardouri and Indonesian Ambassador to Morocco Tosari Widjaja.

In the LOI, both sides agreed to take follow up steps to create a Sister Province cooperation by concluding an Memorandum of Understanding which covers various fields of cooperation such as economy, trade, tourism and education.

Ambassador Tosari Widjaja said that West Sumatra and Fes-Boulemane have similarities in the backgrounds of their history, social and culture so that the Indonesian Embassy in Rabat was encouraged to facilitate the two regions to establish a sister province cooperation. 

Fes-Boulemane is the third largest region in Morocco with a population of about one million. It has a number of historic building sites which have been recognized by the UNESCO as one of the world heritage sites.
(Uu.A014)

W. Sumatra establishes cooperation with Morocco`s Fes-Boulemane - ANTARA News

*Indonesia still needs 191,400 researchers*
Rabu, 23 April 2014 16:15 WIB | 7.427 Views




Lukman Hakim. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Cibinong, West Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesia, with a population of more than 240 million, still needs around 191,400 researchers until 2030, Chief of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) Lukman Hakim stated.

"The number of researchers is still small, and so is the amount of research funds. Right now, Indonesia has around 8.6 thousand researchers, which is far from the ideal number of 200 thousand," he noted, after addressing a meeting on the dissemination of LIPIs research on efficient technology at the institutes biological research center here on Wednesday.

Based on the World Bank standard, the ideal number of researchers is four thousand to five thousand for every one million, he stated, adding that the number of national researchers is far from the international standard.

"What is clear is that Indonesia needs a breakthrough from the future president to promote the research and scientific world," he emphasized.

He underscored the need for the country to promote the development ofscience and technology including researches now that the present economic growth is based on consumption.

"This must be changed so that our scientific and technological capability will support the economic growth. Indonesia is rich in natural resources but most of them are exported in unprocessed form. This must be changed to give added value to our commodities," he explained.

LIPI is also making an effort to encourage young researchers and innovators through different contests, he stated.

(_Reporting by Virna P Setyorini/INE/KR-BSR/O001_)

Indonesia still needs 191,400 researchers - ANTARA News

****, how we can boost the number? it seemed like daydreaming targets to me, 191.400, we seriously lacks all of the infrastructure and political will to achieve those kind of target

@Indos @nufix @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef @MacanJawa

*LIPI to deploy special ships for deep-sea research*
Rabu, 14 Mei 2014 14:16 WIB | 6.007 Views

Ambon, Maluku (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Institute of Science (LIPI) will use research vessels equipped with multibeam echosounders capable of reaching a depth of six thousand meters for exploring the eastern Indonesian waters.

The research vessels also had oceanographic technologies to measure temperature, salinity, and chemical parameters at a minimal depth of five thousand meters, Augy Syagalaitua, the head of LIPIs Ambon Marine Biota Conservation Office, noted here on Wednesday.

The price of one well-equipped research vessel is about Rp250 billion, he remarked.

Long-range research cruises were needed because many Exclusive Economic Zone (ZEE) locations were not yet studied or explored, he added.

"We will also prepare the necessary human resources for the ZEE research for the next 10 to 20 years," he affirmed.

LIPI Chairman Lukman Hakim earlier stated that his institute needed more research vessels for sophisticated deep-sea research, following the status upgrade of the Ambon Marine Biota Conservation Office to LIPIs Deep-sea Research Center.

Indonesia needed to build research vessels of international standards, he reiterated.

According to Chairman of the LIPIs Oceanographic Research Center Zainal Arifin, such sophisticated research vessels should be available within the next five years.

Currently, LIPI has two modern research vessels: Baruna Jaya VII built by the Indonesian ship building manufacturer, PT PAL and Baruna Jaya VIII made in Norway. 
_
V002 (F001/INE)
EDITED BY INE
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/F001) 

LIPI to deploy special ships for deep-sea research - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*NOAA18 satellite detects 98 hotspots in Sumatra*
Rabu, 30 Juli 2014 20:05 WIB | 412 Views




Photo document of NOAA 18 satellite. (weather.gov.sg)

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA News) - The United States NOAA18 satellite operated by Singapore has detected 98 hotspots in Sumatra on Tuesday, of which 37 were in Riau province, according to an official from the Regional Disaster Mitigation Agency (BPBD).

"The number of hotspots on Tuesday had declined from 133 recorded on the previous day in Sumatra, of which 85 were found in Riau Province," BPBD Head Said Saqlul Amri informed the press on Wednesday.

The 37 hotspots detected on Wednesday were scattered across several districts and municipalities such as Indragiri Hulu and Pelalawan where 9 hotspots were respectively found.

The BPBD also revealed that the districts of Bengkalis had 7 hotspots, Dumai City 3 hotspots, Rokan Hulu Siak and Kampar respectively 2, Rokan Hilir 1, Indragiri Hilir and Kuantan Sengigi respectively 1 hotspot.

However, the Modis Terra and Aqua satellites at 5 p.m. local time recorded only 18 hotspots in Riau Province. Of the 18, eight were found in Pelalawan, 3 in Kuatan Singingi and Roak Hilir, and 2 in Indragiri Hulu.

The other two hotspots were respectively found in the districts of Kampar and Indragiri Hilir.

In 2014, forest fires have destroyed 25 thousand hectares of forest and land, which resulted in the contamination of air over the Riau province.

Riau Governor Annas Maamun had previously called on all district heads and mayors of regions that suffered from forest fires to take anticipatory steps.

In connection with forest fire cases, the Riau police has arrested and named 183 people who had allegedly committed crimes of burning bushes or forests.

A total of 116 suspects were nabbed while conducting forest crime activities during the January-March period while 67 others were named suspects during the period between April 5 and July 10.

"The number of suspects could still increase because the on-field team is still on the lookout for criminals responsible for new forest fires," stated spokesman of Riau Police Adjunct Senior Commissioner Guntur Aryo Tejo.

In the meantime, the Terra and Aqua Satellites detected 417 hotspots in Riau Province on Monday last week, indicating an increase in widespread forest fires in the province.

According to Head of Data and Information Division of the National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB) Agus Wibowo, 417 hotspots were detected on Monday (July 21) at 5 a.m. local time, while a total of 570 hotspots were detected in Sumatra.

Data from the Meteorology, Climatology and Geophysics Agency (BMKG) revealed that the number of hotspots had been increasing over the past two days. A total of 75 hotspots had been detected on Saturday (July 19) and 154 on Sunday.

The hotspots are spread across 11 districts in Riau, mostly in Rokan Hilir District with 327 hotspots, followed by Bengkalis with 27, and Rokan Hulu with 21.

The confidence level of the data is 70 percent, indicating that the hotspots had reached 273. The region with the highest number of hotspots is Rokan Hilir, with 223 hotspots.

"The Rokan Hilir Administration has been urged to step up measures to prevent forest fires," Wibowo emphasized.

The potential of forest fires may increase as Riau is forecast to receive below-average rainfall.

"The wind direction has a potential to carry the haze to Malaysia," Wibowo added.

The haze has reduced the visibility range in Pelalawan and Indragiri Hulu to four to five kilometers.

A haze disaster alert status has been issued by the Riau Administration as the forest fire potential is still high due to the dry season and the El Nino effect.

The Haze Disaster Alert Task Force of Riau is fighting the fires with the support of the land personnel, three waterborne helicopters, and weather modificationtechnology applications to create artificial rain.

Data from the task force has revealed that at least 499 hectares of land had caught fire, and 429 hectares have been extinguished.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR)

NOAA18 satellite detects 98 hotspots in Sumatra - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*uly inflation predicted at 0.8 pct*
Sabtu, 2 Agustus 2014 15:19 WIB | 235 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - In July 2014, the month-to-month Indonesian inflation will be 0.8 percent, economic observer Enny Sri Hartati, of the Institute for Development and Economics and Finance has predicted.

"The July inflation must be higher than that of June but it will be lower than theinflation rates during the post-fasting Idul Fitri or Lebaran months in previous years," Enny Sri Hartati said here on Saturday.

The predicted figure of inflation was influenced by transportation fares, demand for housing in facing the new academic year and the higher demand for food, she said.

The prices of staple food were relatively stable which were lower than during Lebaran in the previous years, Enny opined.

"This years Lebaran festivities coincided with the harvest season so the prices of chilli and shallots were not too high," she said.

However, a good trade regulation is needed so that farmers can enjoy proper yields while consumers can also buy staple foods with relatively affordable prices, she argued.

The decline in purchasing power of the public since 2013 had also contributed to the inflation rates until this year, she said.

"Regional Minimum Wage admittedly increased, but the rise of basic electricity tariffs put pressure on the purchasing power of the public," she explained.

In June 2014, the inflation rate was recorded at 0.43 percent. When the Lebaran festivity fell in August last year, the inflation rate was recorded at 1.12 percent.

The Inflation rate in July will remain below one percent, with 0.75 percent (month-to-month) and the yearly inflation 4.6 percent (year-on-year, Bank Mandiri chief economist Destry Damayanti predicted. 

Inflation was annually impacted by a price hike during the fasting month of Ramadhan and Idul Fitri Holidays, but it was well-controlled this year, Destry said.

Market demands had also increased as a result of the school year and presidential momentum in 2014.

"I believe the government has been successful enough in controlling the price hike, especially in food," Destry noted.

The collapse of Comal Bridge in Pemalang District, Central Java, had caused the logistic costs to increase, which had an impact on the prices, Destry pointed out.

"That is not significant however, as the government has provided a quick response to stabilize the market price," she said.

The low inflation in July was also triggered by a drop in gold prices, Destry added.

The gold bar price of PT Aneka Tambang, a state-owned mining company, a few days ahead of Eid, dropped from Rp529 thousand to Rp528 thousand per gram, as well as its buyback, which was Rp468 thousand per gram, Rp1thousand lower than the same period last year.

Destry added that the strengthened rate of the rupiah to US dollar had also curbed inflation in July.

"We have been helped by the appreciation of the rupiah throughout July," she said.

However, the second increase of electricity fares for industries in early July might cause an increase in inflation, Destry noted.

"As food prices are under control, inflation probably will remain below one percent," she said.

The inflation rate in June 2014 was 0.43 percent compared with the Idul Fitri Holidays in the previous years, which had always been up to one percent. However, this years inflation was low.

The inflation during the Idul Fitri Holidays in August 2013, for example, had reached 1.12 percent.

(A014/o001)

(INE)

EDITED BY INE.
July inflation predicted at 0.8 pct - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Getting Realistic With Indonesia’s GDP*
Lagging Initial Forecasts: Economic growth slowed in the second quarter, at the smallest pace in five years



*Jakarta.* The government cut its forecast on the country’s economy growth this year after slowing growth in second quarter showed that the country has lost some of its investment momentum.

Chairul Tanjung, the Coordinating Minister for the Economy, said that Indonesia may miss the target set in the state budget this year for gross domestic product to rise 5.5 percent, saying that the assumption was not the “absolute objective.”

“Judging by the global trend, GDP growth may hover at between 5.2 percent and 5.5 percent. Our most conservative number is 5.2 percent,” Chairul, who is also chairman of CT Corp, told reporters on Tuesday. CT Corp’s businesses range from media to retail.

Indonesia’s economic expansion continued to slow in the second quarter, dragged by falling growth in investment as businesses delay projects amid concerns of political uncertainties during elections.

GDP rose 5.12 percent in the April-June period from the same period last year, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported on Tuesday.

The rate of growth hasn’t been that slow since the third quarter of 2009, when the economy expanded 4.27 percent, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The BPS revised first-quarter growth to 5.22 percent.

“The slowing growth was largely due to lagging investments and export in the country for the past six months,” said Eric Sugandi, an economist at Standard Chartered in Jakarta.

Investment growth slowed to 4.5 percent in the second quarter, year on year, compared to 5.1 percent in the first quarter.

“The government should have been more realistic [on GDP growth] when they first set the target — 5.5 percent is not a realistic target,” said Ahmad Erani Yustika, an economics professor at Brawijaya University and an economist at the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance. “I think 5.2 percent growth is already the most optimum target for this country, judging by the economic situation.”

Some businesses had expected the weakness in growth, saying that April’s legislative election — coupled with campaign activities ahead of the presidential election in July — had fueled political uncertainties.

Minarto Basuki, finance director at a property developer Pakuwon Jati, said political uncertainties that stemmed from the elections have forced companies to delay their projects. “The elections absorbed a lot of attention from companies,” Minarto told the Jakarta Globe on Tuesday.

Vidjongtius, the finance director and corporate secretary at Kalbe Farma — Indonesia’s largest listed pharmaceutical firm — said that “businessmen were focusing more on the political situation instead of expanding their business.”

Government expenditure declined 0.7 percent, as political uncertainty surrounding the general election caused some delays in spending for state projects.

Consumer spending, which accounts for 56 percent of economic activity, maintained its growth pace at 5.6 percent.

In terms of trade, exports declined 1 percent, while imports fell 5 percent in the April-June period, the data showed.

The government had imposed a ban on exports of ore such as copper and iron in January, but some companies like Freeport Indonesia may resume shipments this month following commitments to set up smelting facilities in the country.

Standard Chartered had started the year with a forecast on the nation’s economic growth at 5.8 percent but revised it in the first quarter to 5.5 percent, before slashing it again in the past two weeks to 5.3 percent.

“We already expected the slowdown this year, in line with Bank Indonesia’s efforts to fix the current account deficit through tighter monetary policy. So, the economy will slow. The question is how far,” Eric said.

*Going forward*

Prospects, though, remain bright throughout the year.

Some businesses are betting on stability brought by the election result, which should encourage businesses to resume their investment activities for the remainder of the year. Ramadan came one calendar month earlier than last year.

“I believe that the third quarter will be better because there was Lebaran in July. Many people did a lot of economic activities during that time. Now, there’s also certainty for the next president so that’s why I think [the economy] will get better,” Pakuwon’s Minarto said.

“Our middle class income group is still growing and that makes us believe that there will be demands for property products,” he added.

Vidjongtius of Kalbe Farma said that the recent economic slowdown would not affect demand for the company’s drugs and health supplements. “Health and pharmaceutical are among the basic needs so there will always be a market and demand for such industry,” he said.

Adam Gifari, president director at Sarana Menara Nusantara — the telecommunications tower unit of Djarum Group — said that the telecommunications industry will keep on developing and supporting the company’s business this year.

Still, some economists warned that the central bank’s tight monetary policy would clamp down investment this year.

“It doesn’t seem like investment figures will change much because of the central bank’s policy tightening,” Standard Chartered’s Eric said.

It remains unclear whether Bank Indonesia would change its monetary policy when its committee members meet on Aug. 14.

Bank Indonesia raised its key policy rate last year to counter a spike in consumer prices after the price of subsidized fuel rose by an average 33 percent in June 2013. The central bank had also tightened monetary policy in 2013 at the expense of economic growth amid a widening current account deficit and a depreciating rupiah.

The government has little room to maneuver as tax revenue continue to lag its target and spending — especially for fuel subsidies — might widen the country’s trade deficit.

Getting Realistic With GDP | The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesian Economic Growth Slows in Q2 Amid Weakening Investment*
By Dion Bisara, Vanesha Manuturi & Basten Gokkon on 11:44 am Aug 05, 2014

*Jakarta*. Indonesia’s economic expansion continued to slow in the second quarter, dragged by falling growth in investment.

Gross domestic product rose 5.12 percent in the April-June period from the same period last year, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported on Tuesday. Growth hasn’t been that slow since the third quarter of 2009, when the economy expanded 4.27 percent, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The BPS revised first-quarter growth to 5.22 percent.

Investment growth slowed to 4.5 percent in the first quarter, year on year, compared to 5.1 percent in the first quarter.

“It looks like household consumption remains to be the biggest mover of Indonesia’s economy,” said Eric Sugandi, economist at Standard Chartered in Jakarta. “The slowing growth was largely due to lagging investments and export in the country for the past six months.”

Exports declined 1 percent, while imports fell 5 percent in the April-June period, the data showed. The government had imposed a ban on exports of ore such as copper and iron in January, but some companies like Freeport Indonesia may resume shipments following commitments to set up smelting facilities in the country.

Government expenditure also declined 0.7 percent, as political uncertainty surrounding the general election may have caused some delays in project spending.

Consumption, which accounts for 56 percent of economic activity, maintained its growth pace at 5.6 percent.

Standard Chartered had started the year with a forecast on the nation’s economic growth at 5.8 percent but had revised it in the first quarter to 5.5 percent, before slashing it again in the past two weeks to 5.3 percent.

“We already expected the slowdown this year, in line with Bank Indonesia’s efforts to fix the current account deficit through tighter monetary policy. So, the economy will slow. The question is how far,” Eric said.

“It doesn’t seem like investment figures will change much because of the central bank’s policy tightening. But there is some hope in our exports, especially since Freeport [Indonesia] will reportedly resume its exporting activities,” Eric said.

“Governmental expenditure — especially in the infrastructure sector — could also play a part in the country’s economic growth for the rest of the year, but I don’t think it will have too significant” of an impact, he added.




The central bank holds its next monetary policy on Aug. 14, and it remains to be seen whether monetary policy will ease after inflation slowed to a 20-month low in July. Bank Indonesia had raised its key policy rate last year to counter a spike in consumer prices after the price of subsidized fuel rose by an average 33 percent in June 2013. The central bank had also tightened monetary policy in 2013 at the expense of economic growth amid a widening current account deficit and a depreciating rupiah.

“The growth is in line with predictions by several economists and experts, and it is definitely not a good achievement by the government,” said Ahmad Erani Yustika, an economics professor at Brawijaya University and an economist at the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance.

“The government should have been more realistic when they first set the target — 5.5 percent is not a realistic target,” he added. “I don’t know why exactly they set such a target, but there might be some political reasons behind that. They probably wanted to win the people’s hearts by setting such high a target. I think 5.2 percent growth is already the most optimum target for this country, judging by the economic situation.”

_Additional reporting by Tito Summa Siahaan

Indonesian Economic Growth Slows in Q2 Amid Lower Investment | The Jakarta Globe_


----------



## Nike

*Waskita Bond Sale Will Help Build Central Java Highway*
By Rausyan Fikry on 07:07 pm Aug 04, 2014





The Kelok 9 bridge in West Sumatra was built by Waskita Karya. (JG Photo/Afriadi Hikmal)

*Brebes.* State-owned construction firm Waskita Karya seeks to raise Rp 1 trillion ($85 million) from a bond sale in August and September this year to finance its projects. The sale is a part of Waskita’s larger plan to raise Rp 2 trillion from selling bonds over the next few years.

Bahana Securities has been appointed as one of the companies to manage the sale, according to Andi Sidharta, a director at he brokerage firm. Waskita has not disclosed more terms of the bond sale, including the names of the other underwriters or the coupon rate.

But Haris Gunawan, corporate secretary at Waskita, said the company needs a long-term financing source with a fixed coupon rate. He said the coupon rate will likely match the interest rates of the company’s current bank loans, which range between 9.75 percent and 10 percent.

The government 10-year bonds, by comparison, now yield 8.16 percent. Corporate debts usually bear higher yields to reflect the higher risks associated with holding them, rather than government bonds.

With the election over, Haris expects the country’s economic climate to pick up again, and he predicts positive sentiment toward Waskita’s bond sale.

Proceeds from the bond sale will be used to boost the company’s recurring income, in addition to supporting its goal of securing Rp 18.7 trillion worth of contracts this year, Haris said.

“A portion of [the proceeds] will be used to build the Pejagan-Pemalang highway,” he told reporters in Brebes, referring to the57.5 kilometer highway in Central Java, estimated to cost around Rp 5 trillion.

Waskita took the project over from Global Selaras Dunia and Rekatunggal Abadi — both of which are affiliated with MNC Investama, an investment holding firm controlled by tycoon Hary Tanoesoedibjo — earlier in July for Rp 300 billion.

The state-owned construction firm said it will spend approximately Rp 2.2 trillion to build 20.2 kilometer of the highway in the first phase, which is scheduled to begin by the end of 2015. Construction on the remaining 37.3 kilometers will follow after the first phase is completed.

Waskita posted a narrow profit gain during the first half of the year as the development of many nationwide construction projects were put on hold over concerns of political uncertainties surrounding the June presidential election.

Net income at the state builder rose by 7.4 percent to Rp 61 billion in the first half this year from a year ago period as revenue grew 5.6 percent to Rp 3.18 trillion.

Shares of Waskita Karya fell 1.2 percent to Rp 800 the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Monday.

Waskita Bond Sale Will Help Build Central Java Highway | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*BP’s $12b Tangguh LNG Project in W. Papua Gets Approval for Environmental Analysis*
By Faisal Maliki Baskoro on 02:30 pm Aug 03, 2014





Tangguh LNG's gas fields in Bintuni Bay, West Papua. (JG screen grab courtesy of BP)

*Jakarta*. BP’s $12 billion project at the Tangguh liquefied natural gas block in West Papua was pushed forward as Indonesia’s Environment Ministry approved the company’s environmental analysis assessment, paving the way for a boost in production.

The assessment, known as Amdal, is one of the requirements for Tangguh’s stakeholders to move forward with the expansion plan to boost Tangguh’s LNG annual production capacity to 11.4 million metric tons from 7.6 million tons. The company said in a statement issued on Saturday that the government, through the Environment Ministry, approved on July 24 the Tangguh Expansion Project Integrated Amdal environmental and social impact assessment and the project was given an environmental permit.

“This is a significant milestone for the Tangguh Expansion Project, and I would like to give my highest appreciation to the Ministry of Environment, along with the West Papua, Teluk Bintuni and Fakfak Administrations for their efforts and cooperation in reaching this achievement. We look forward to receiving the remaining approvals from the Government to realize the project, which will bring significant benefit to Indonesia,” said Christina Verchere, BP regional president for Asia Pacific.

Tangguh LNG, located in Teluk Bintuni, West Papua province, is the third-largest LNG supply facility in Indonesia and the first fully combined upstream and downstream LNG operation in the country. The current operations is composed of two identical LNG trains (Trains 1 and 2) with annual production capacity at 7.6 million tons. The Tangguh Expansion Project will build on the established operations with a third LNG processing train (Train 3), bringing total project capacity to 11.4 million tons.

Christina said that the $12 billion Tangguh Expansion Project will help meet the growing energy demand in Indonesia. As part of the expansion project, BP and its partners will supply 40 percent of the LNG output from Train 3, which would have annual production capacity at 1.5 million tons, to Indonesia’s state electricity company Perusahhan Listrik Negara for the local market.

The planning, design and procurement of the expansion project must wait further approval from state agencies and ministries, including upstream oil and gas regulator SKKMigas.

“We are engaging closely with SKKMigas, the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources and other related government agencies to receive these critical approvals. We remain hopeful that they will be received soon,” Christina said.

Tangguh is operated by BP Berau as contractor to SKKMigas. BP holds a 37.16 percent interest in the project. Other Tangguh contract partners are MI Berau (16.30 percent), CNOOC Muturi (13.90 percent), Nippon Oil Exploration (Berau) (12.23 percent), KG Berau/KG Wiriagar (10.00 percent), Indonesia Natural Gas Resources Muturi (7.35 percent), and Talisman Wiriagar Overseas (3.06 percent)

BP has more than 45 years experience in Indonesia and is one of the largest foreign investors in the country. Activities are dominated by its exploration and production business, particularly Tangguh LNG which began operations in 2009.

BP's $12b Tangguh LNG Project in W. Papua Gets Approval for Environmental Analysis | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi to Get Pay Raise as President, but Salary Lags World Leaders*
By Josua Gantan on 09:40 am Jul 25, 2014





Joko Widodo’s pay as president of Indonesia would be a fraction of the pay as other world leaders. (Antara Photo/Widodo S. Jusuf)

*Jakarta*. As the president-elect of Indonesia, Joko Widodo is bound to receive a pay rise that will amount to an eightfold increase of what he currently earns as the governor of Jakarta.

Official sources revealed that Joko is raking in $8,700 each year as chief of the nation’s capital, while his second in command, Basuki Tjajahaja Purnama — widely known as Ahok — earns $7,260.

Outgoing President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, on the other hand, reportedly makes $64,300 per year.

At face value, one may judge the figure to be on the low side for what the leader of an entire nation should earn. Bank of Indonesia governor Agus Martowardojo, for example, is paid three times more than the president at $207,450 per year.

Similarly, the president directors of several state-owned enterprises, such as Pertamina, Bank Mandiri and Bank Rakyat Indonesia, take home a significant amount more MONEY than the president, earning up to Rp 190 million ($16,500) per month on average.

The leader of one of Indonesia’s closest neighbors, Singapore’s Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, rakes in a staggering amount of $1,740,000 per annum, which means he earns 27 times more than President Yudhoyono.

Meanwhile, US President Barack Obama, makes six times more than Yudhoyono with an annual salary of $400,000.






*‘Other benefits’*

One may wonder why Indonesia’s president — the state leader of some 250 million people — earns what some may label a “dismal” amount of money compared to the nine-digit figures coined in by senior members of the country’s enterprises.

What then, is so special about being a high-ranking government official in Indonesia?

The answer to this question lies in additional “benefits” beyond what can be seen on paper.

“Don’t just look at the salary, look at the allowances too,” Ade Irawan, coordinator of Indonesia Corruption Watch (ICW), told the Jakarta Globe on Thursday.

“Their salaries are usually quite small, but [government officials] are entitled to various allowances, ranging from small to massive, all of which are paid for by the state,” Ade said. “They are also given an allowance for clothes, electricity, water, and many other [services].”

Siti Zuhro, a political RESEARCHER from the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) told the Jakarta Globe that there are various “unwritten” benefits that high-ranking officials regularly receive.

“What is written [on paper] is indeed meager, but [politicians] do get a lot of money; don’t be naive,” she said.

On top of the many “facilities” they enjoy, many high-ranking public officials make huge sums of money by providing their services — and essentially their names — to some of the countries larger private-owned companies.

“Special envoys [to the president] for example, earn a lot [of money] by being commissioners [of a business]. This may get them more than Rp 75 million rupiah per month,” she said.

These government employees, she added, are allowed to have their hand in more than one company.

Major businesses are often incentivized to hire politicians as members of the board as their presence and political clout would boost the company’s legal standing.

Simply put, having a high-ranking public official on the firm’s payroll may be costly, but it makes doing business in Indonesia’s multi-tiered, bureaucratic industries a whole lot easier.

As a result, however, many of these so-called “business boosters” become prone to conflicts of interest and often find themselves being accused of favoritism.

*The right question*

Perhaps asking whether Indonesia’s politicians make enough money would be the wrong question, Siti pointed out. The right question would be whether the current remuneration policy for public officials is one that can minimize corruption and conflicts of interest, she added.

Clearly, the long-standing practice of handing out “unwritten benefits” to politicians and providing them with the freedom to boost their finances through business means have made little impact on the fight to eradicate corruption within the Indonesian government. In fact, these political habits could very well be seen as adding fuel to the fire.

With such financially driven customs buried deep within the country’s political system, Joko and Vice President-elect Jusuf Kalla face a grueling task of implementing a “mental revolution” that discourages monetary gain.

Jokowi to Get Pay Raise as President, but Salary Lags World Leaders | The Jakarta Globe

sabetannya banyak ya pak kalau jadi Presiden

*Presidential Election Success Should Usher In New Era for Open Government in Indonesia*
By Nancy Sloan on 06:18 pm Aug 05, 2014





Election observers seen at the General Election Commission (KPU) as votes are being counted for the 2014 presidential election. (Antara Photo/Widodo S. Jusuf)

As part of a global curve towards locally defined democratic principles, in a mere 15 years Indonesia has transitioned from dictatorship to the world’s third-largest democracy. The latest example of this transition process has been the 2014 presidential election, which demonstrated how, if anything, the democratic process in Indonesia has now moved ahead of the global curve. The use of open data combined with innovation has contributed to a maturing Indonesian electorate and the consequences for democracy should not be underestimated.

The country’s latest ‘open government’ initiative saw the General Election Commission (KPU) upload raw polling station data openly available for public scrutiny and verification in an attempt to counter widespread fears about electoral fraud. The response was impressive as thousands of citizens utilized social media to create a “real” count analysis. One of the most successful examples was “Kawal Pemilu,” a platform developed by a team of Indonesians living overseas. While the combined goodwill of 700 volunteers proved crucial to gaining traction, there was no start-up finance with cloud-based data storage at $10 for a domain name and $0.10 for the data storage to prevent hacking attempts.

This initiative, alongside the introduction of a national open data portal formed part of the government’s on-going principal to disclose important data and information for public viewing. While president-elect Joko Widodo looks set to expand the open data agenda and strengthen public access to government information through e-bureaucracy, the incoming government should take this opportunity to expand its open government agenda even further. Using openness to underpin the basis for modern government could unlock Indonesia’s economic, public service, and innovation potential while establishing Indonesia as an open-government pioneer.

To do this, there are four key areas where Indonesia’s new government could build on this progress.

Firstly, for a country rich in innovation, this momentum must not be lost. The incoming government should use open data to reach out to the public to inform them in more innovative ways. The country’s changing demographics have a critical role to play in Indonesia’s political climate and as one of the world’s most social media savvy countries, better utilization of social media and creative outlets will achieve the delivery of messages and information to a larger audience in a more user-friendly channel.

Secondly, the government should cement accountability within the democratic process by directing attention toward open political finance data. While regulations require political parties and candidates must record and submit reports on funding sources and expenses in relation to a campaign, bureaucracy means this information is often published too late and is reported after the campaign period ends. Understanding the source of a party’s financial backing is essential to scrutinizing their political pledges.

Thirdly, open data initiatives should continue to be introduced to encourage the public to develop other innovative and useful tools and applications. Indonesian citizens are already making use of open data with support from international initiatives to promote open governance. Innovative solutions such as “Game my Village” are in development, in which the use of open data engages citizens in public affairs through users creating and maintaining their own village with realistic budgets based on real data. Innovations such as these could prove key in driving public service efficiency at the local level.

Of course not everyone in Indonesia has access to e-based information services. As more information becomes legally and technically open, it is crucial to introduce practical initiatives that are inclusive for offline communities.

The government-elect needs to pay close attention to understanding the types of information relevant and reach those parts of the population who still have access to more traditional sources of information such as radio and television and develop programs that are appropriate. To achieve the greatest impact, engagement with community groups is key to uncovering local preferences, priority projects and relevant elements of data, and encouraging community-generated data.

Finally, the government should work to build on its achievements and establish itself internationally as an example of world-class open government. As one of 8 founding members of the Open Government Partnership (OGP) and having hosted the first Asia-Pacific Regional Open Government Partnership Conference earlier in the year, Indonesia is in a prime position to use its legacy for further development. Furthermore as the only country other than the Philippines within the Southeast Asian region as a member of the OGP, Indonesia should make better use of its strategic position and achievements to influence its neighbors to adopt similar strategies.

Recent achievements will undoubtedly prompt a growing public demand for transparency, accountability and awareness in civil society and for a stronger culture of public engagement in Indonesia. They also provide a mandate for the incoming government to act on the current momentum to enshrine transparency in the democratic system while strengthening its international standing. It is a prime opportunity to secure a bright future for democracy in Indonesia that should be grasped with both hands.

_Nancy Sloan is a senior associate at Strategic Asia Creative Labs. Contact her at nancy.sloan@sacreativelabs.com._

Presidential Election Success Should Usher In New Era for Open Government in Indonesia | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Foreign tourist arrivals 
in H1 surpass annual target *
*Nadya Narahadibrata, The JAKARTA Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, August 05 2014, 12:03 PM

*

*Foreign tourist arrivals during the first half of this year (H1) have increased sharply, surpassing the government’s yearly growth target of 8 percent due to the increasing number of direct FLIGHTS and improved airport capacity.

According to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) released on Monday, 4.55 million foreign tourists visited the ARCHIPELAGO during January and June this year, an increase of 9.56 percent from 4.15 million in the same period in 2013.

“This means that tourist arrival growth during the first six months of the year has surpassed this year’s target of 8 percent,” Tourism and Creative Economy Minister Mari Elka Pangestu said in a press statement made available to The Jakarta Post on Monday.

The data also finds that the number of foreign travelers in June this year reached 851,500, up 13.17 percent from the figure recorded in May.

“The increase in the number of foreign visitors in June marked the shift from low season to high season, which was predicted to reach its peak during July and August,” Mari said.

Separately, the ministry’s chief of international cooperation, Noviendi Makalam, said the country’s improved accessibility, including the increasing number of direct flights and improved airport capacity, contributed to the significant growth.

The BPS said the highest growth in tourist arrivals was recorded in Lombok International Airport in West Nusa Tenggara, with a 171.54 percent increase, followed by Adi Sucipto Airport in Yogyakarta (28.2 percent) and Sultan Syarif Kasim II in Riau (17.61 percent).

“We saw a significant increase in tourist arrivals in Lombok after the province officially opened an international airport that allowed MORE and bigger aircraft to land there,” Noviendi told the Post.

State airport operator PT Angkasa Pura I officially opened the airport, which replaced the old Selaparang Airport in late 2011, in a move to boost tourism on the island.

Out of the country’s 19 main gates, the data showed that Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali still recorded the highest number of tourist arrivals, with 1.7 million travelers during H1, an increase of 16.07 percent from 1.47 million in June 2013. 

The figure is followed by Soekarno-Hatta International Airport, which recorded a total of 1.13 million foreign tourist arrivals between January-June, an increase of 5 percent on the number in the same period last year.

The data also shows that Middle Eastern countries topped the list of country origins of tourists visiting Indonesia in January-June. 

Bahrain has the highest growth of 62.3 percent, followed by Egypt (44.24 percent), the United Arab EMIRATES (35.92 percent) and Saudi Arabia (30.56 percent).

However, Noviendi said that among the government’s focus markets, namely Singapore, Malaysia, Australia, China and Japan, travelers from China recorded the highest growth with 24 percent.

“We also see increasing demand from India as shown in the number of foreign tourists from the country that increased by 18.94 percent,” he said. 

“The demand unfortunately has not been supported by the availability of direct flights to the country’s main cities including Mumbai, Chennai and New Delhi,” he continued.

Foreign tourist arrivals in H1 surpass annual target | The Jakarta Post*


----------



## Nike

*PLN gains on power sales 
and foreign exchange*
Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, August 05 2014, 12:17 PM

State-owned electricity firm PT PLN reported a significant net profit increase in the first six months of the year, thanks to growing power sales and FOREIGN EXCHANGE gains.

According to its financial report, PLN booked Rp 12.34 trillion (US$1.05 billion) in net profit during the January to June period, increasing by almost twofold compared to Rp 4.77 trillion in the same period last year.

“This is because [electricity] consumption increases as the number of our customers increases. There is no other electricity company that has 54 million customers,” PLN president director Nur Pamudji told reporters on the sidelines of an event on Monday.

The state company reaped Rp 85.7 trillion from electricity sales during the first half of the year, an increase of nearly 20 percent from the same period last year.

PLN sold 95.6 terrawatt hours (TWh) of electricity NATIONWIDE during the January to June period, a 6.71 percent increase compared to the same period in 2013. 

PLN’s financial report also shows that the company enjoyed Rp 4.44 trillion in foreign EXCHANGE gains during the first half, which helped its net profit surpass its revenue.

The financial report also shows that PLN received Rp 57.73 trillion in subsidy from the government in the first half of the year, increasing from Rp 43.8 trillion in the same period last year.

The electricity subsidy has been seen as a major burden to the state budget, prompting the government to cut subsidies in several sectors this year.

In May, the government imposed a bimonthly increase on two big industry groups. The I3 group — companies using MORE than 200 Kilovolt ampere (kVA) that are listed on the stock exchange — will see electricity prices rise by a total 38.9 percent by year-end. Meanwhile, the I4 group — which use 30,000 kVA — will bear a 64.7 percent increase by year-end. 

The government in July increased electricity rates for six customer groups, including individual users and industry players. The increases range from 5 to 11 percent every two months until the end of the year. This increase was estimated to save Rp 8.51 trillion of the state budget.

The rate increases would likely affect the growth of power sales this year, PLN commercial division head Benny Marbun said earlier. 

The January to June sales growth of 6.71 percent is lower compared to the 7.17 percent increase during the January to June period in 2013 versus the same period in the previous year.

The company is targeting to sell 198.5 TWh in electricity by year-end, or around a 7 percent increase compared to last year.

PLN is also trying to reduce its oil fuel consumption and use more other sources, such as gas and coal, as part of attempts to push down spending on the expensive fossil fuel.

The company is targeting to use 431 trillion British thermal unit (TBtu) of gas this year, higher than last year’s usage of 390 TBtu, according to the company’s oil and gas division head, Suryadi Mardjoeki. It will likely surpass the target as first semester gas usage has reached 221 TBtu.

“We are optimistic about gas usage yet worried about coal usage. We hope that the operation of Pangkalan Susu power plant helps us absorb more coal and reduce the usage of oil fuel, particularly in Sumatra.” Suryadi said.

PLN gains on power sales and foreign exchange | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Taiwan's Ministry of Economic Affairs visited Indonesia in November *

Wednesday, August 6, 2014 6:55 PM | 1,800 Views 

Announcers: Zaenal Abidin 
Taipei, Taiwan (Reuters) - Taiwan's government wants to continue to improve trade and economic cooperation with the Indonesian government's multi-functional, because it was in November of this year the Ministry of Economy of Taiwan plans to visit the country to continue the discussion of the trade mission pilot early in 2015. 

Director of Bilateral Trade Division I in the Bureau of Foreign Trade, Ministry of Economic Taiwan, Amelia WJ Day, said, in a meeting of trade and the economy will be led by the deputy minister level, higher than at the beginning of the still high level officials. 

"We are planning a visit to Indonesia in November, and coincidentally coincided any new government in Indonesia," said Amelia when he met a number of Southeast Asian journalists, who were on a visit to Taiwan on Wednesday. 

He said the Taiwan government wants to continue to increase bilateral trade and economic ties with Indonesia in various sectors. 

Not only Indonesia, said Amelia, Taiwan government strove to improve bilateral trade and economic cooperation with other Southeast Asian countries, including the Philippines, Thailand, and Myanmar. 

In addition, the Bureau of Foreign Trade, Ministry of Economic Taiwan also conduct prevention of double taxation with trading partners so they can protect Taiwanese investors and reduce business costs. 

Currently Taiwan has signed investment protection agreements with 29 countries, including the United States, Singapore, Indonesia, India, and Malaysia. 

While the agreement for the prevention of double taxation has been made with 20 countries including New Zealand, Britain, the Netherlands, Germany, Singapore and Vietnam. 

(Z004) 
Editor: Ella Syafputri 
COPYRIGHT © 2014

Kementerian Ekonomi Taiwan kunjungi Indonesia November - ANTARA News

*Domestic consumption Support Indonesian economy in second quarter 2014 *

Tuesday, August 5, 2014 15:01 AM | 4,797 Views 
Announcers: Satyagraha 






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Central Statistics Agency (BPS) recorded household consumption is still giving the highest contribution to Indonesia's economic growth in the second quarter 2014 amounted to 5.12 percent (yoy). 

"Household consumption was helped by the election. Elections have an impact on all sectors of the economy, such as manufacturing, printing, paper, textiles, food and beverages," BPS chief Suryamin on Tuesday. 

Suryamin explain the components of household consumption grew 5.59 percent in the second quarter of 2014, better than the same period last year, which only grew 5.15 percent. 

"In addition, household consumption helped due to the high sales of communications equipment and transportation. Groups of foodstuffs, beverages, cigarettes and tobacco also contribute," he said. 

He added that gross fixed capital formation (GFCF) also recorded a growth of 4.53 percent in the second quarter of 2014, or slightly better than the same period last year, which grew 4.47 percent. 

"Investment growth, as imports of capital goods such as machinery, still good. Imports of goods transport as well. Moreover, the growth of capital goods for domestic production also improved, as well as the growth of the construction sector," he said. 

However, further Suryamin, government consumption contracted in the second quarter of 2014, down 0.71 percent. This expenditure item in the same period last year grew 2.17 percent. 

"This happens because the realization of personnel expenditure is lower than the second quarter of 2013, due to differences in the payment of salaries to the 13th as well as the suspension of social assistance spending ahead of elections," he said. 

Suryamin adding components that go to contract in the second quarter of 2014 exports of goods and services, which was down 1.04 percent compared to the second quarter of 2013, which recorded a growth of 4.82 percent. 

"Exports of goods to contract, because the oil and non-oil exports decline, including the export of services. Other factors, due to the depreciation of the exchange rate, lower part of national export performance," he said. 

Meanwhile, imports of goods and services components ercatat minus 5.02 percent in the second quarter of 2014, down from the same period last year grew by 0.69 percent. This occurs because the cumulative value of national imports contracted. 

According to the structure of GDP, household consumption components contributed 55.79 per cent in the second quarter economic growth in 2014, followed by gross fixed capital formation (31.5 percent), exports (23.19 percent), imports (25.78 percent) and government consumption (8.02 percent). 

From the field of business sectors, the GDP growth rate is highest in the transport sector and transport, which grew by 9.53 percent compared to the second quarter of 2013, 6.59 percent followed by the construction sector, financial sector, real estate, and business services grew 6 18 percent. 

Furthermore, electricity, gas and water supply grew 5.77 percent, the services sector at 5.68 per cent, 5.04 per cent of the processing industry, trade, hotels and restaurants 4.53 percent, and agriculture, livestock, forestry and fisheries 3.39 percent. 

"Overall, all sectors of the economy increased except mining and quarrying were down minus 0.15 percent over the same period last year," said Suryamin. 

Spatial structure of the Indonesian economy in the second quarter of 2014 was dominated by the island of Java, which contributes to GDP amounted to 58.7 per cent followed by 23.74 per cent of Sumatra, Kalimantan, 8.31 percent, 4.84 percent Sulawesi, Papua and Maluku 1.91 percent. 

Editor: Maryati 
COPYRIGHT © 2014

Konsumsi domestik dukung ekonomi triwulan II 2014 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Treasury auction gets Rp11,60 trillion funds 
Tuesday, August 5, 2014 21:51 AM | 1,830 Views *

Announcers: Agus Salim 

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government absorb the funds of Rp11,60 trillion in five series of bond auctions on Tuesday of this country, of the total bids amounting Rp17,94 trillion. 

Specification Directorate General of Debt Management, Ministry of Finance here on Tuesday, said Rp11,60 trillion number comes from, among others, the series SPN12141107 Rp1 trillion. 

Yields a weighted average of 5.80 percent this series with the highest yield was won 6.15 percent. Offer entry for this series for Rp1,63 trillion over the highest yields 7.0 percent and the lowest entry 5.65 percent. 

In addition, the amount won for a series SPN12150806 Rp1 trillion to yield a weighted average of 6.96 percent, the highest yield was won 6.98 percent. Offer entry for this series for Rp3,70 trillion over the highest yielding entry of 7.05 percent and 6.94 percent the lowest. 

The amount won for FR0069 series of Rp1,40 trillion to yield a weighted average of 7.95 percent, the highest yield was won 8.00 percent. Offer entry to this series was 1.59 trillion over the highest yielding entry of 8.05 percent and 7.84 percent the lowest. 

The amount won for FR0070 series of Rp2.05 trillion, with an average yield of 8.19 percent and a weighted highest yield of 8.20 percent won. Offer entry for this series for Rp4,10 trillion with the highest yield of 8.37 percent and the lowest entry 8.14 percent. 

As for the FR0068 series, number of Rp6,15 trillion won with an average yield of 8.79 percent weighted, won the highest yield of 8.83 percent. Offer entry for this series for Rp6,92 trillion with the highest yield of 8.9 percent and the lowest entry 8.68 percent. 

Number of Rp11,60 trillion won is greater than a predetermined number indicative of Rp10 trillion. Sales of government bonds through the auction to meet part of financing target in the 2014 revised state budget. 

Meanwhile, the government will go back to auction three series of Sukuk or Islamic securities (SBSN) with an indicative target of 1.5 trillion on August 12, 2014. 

Three series SBSN be auctioned is SPN-S13022015 (new issue), series PBS005 (resale) and series PBS006 (resale). 

S13022015 NES Series-discounted rewards, state property underlying assets such as land and buildings. SBSN will mature on February 13, 2015. (*) 

Editors: Ruslan Burhani 
COPYRIGHT © 2014

Lelang obligasi negara serap dana Rp11,60 triliun - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

For Indonesian people here: let's forget about fuel subsidizes and starting a new life, the austere one


----------



## MarveL

ada yang bisa nebak ini lagu aslinya apa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> For Indonesian people here: let's forget about fuel subsidizes and starting a new life, the austere one



In ASEAN, only RI and Malaysia who still give fuel subsidizes.

Di ASEAN, Hanya RI dan Malaysia yang Masih Beri Subsidi BBM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> In ASEAN, only RI and Malaysia who still give fuel subsidizes.
> 
> Di ASEAN, Hanya RI dan Malaysia yang Masih Beri Subsidi BBM



CABUT SUBSIDI BBM!!! we shouldn't follow Argentine path

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Analysis: The financial 
market outlook post-election *
*Rully Arya Wisnubroto, Bank Mandiri | Business | Wed, August 06 2014, 11:31 AM





*
The General Elections Commission (KPU) has officially declared Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and Jusuf Kalla president- and vice president-elect. As expected, the financial market has reacted to the announcement.

One week prior to the announcement, the Jakarta Composite Index (IHSG) slightly increased by 0.3 percent, from 5,070 to 5,087. The rupiah was traded at around Rp 11,570-11,605 per US dollar, the 10-year government bond yield was around 8.05 percent, and foreign investors’ short-term inflow to the stock market had reached Rp 2.5 trillion. 

One week after, the stock market index jumped to the range of 5,083 to 5,127, while the rupiah slightly appreciated by 0.2 percent to 11,580, and foreign investors in the stock market posted accumulated net buying of Rp1.07 trillion. 

Compared to previous elections, there was relatively little impact on the financial market. For example, during the 2004 election, the stock market index jumped 5.5 percent from the level it stood a week before the result announcement, while the rupiah appreciated 1.6 percent and foreign investors in the stock market posted net buying of Rp 576.4 billion. One week after, the stock market index slightly fell by 0.1 percent (compared to the level at the date of announcement), while the rupiah was stable at 9,080 and foreign investors in the stock market posted net buying of Rp 370 billion. 

During the 2009 election, the stock market index was up 0.8 percent compared to its level a week before the result announcement, while the rupiah appreciated 0.4 percent and foreign investors in the stock market posted net selling of Rp 2.6 trillion. One week after, the stock market index fell 1.3 percent, the rupiah slightly appreciated by 0.3 percent and foreign investors posted net buying of Rp 42.5 billion. 

Currently, the global stock market is showing positive trends on the expectation of improving conditions in the US economy. Capital flows into the emerging market have become very supportive, as has foreign direct investment. The latest data from the Institute of International Finance (IIF) showed that portfolio flows into emerging markets were estimated at $89 billion, while direct investment was estimated at $321 billion. 

Capital inflows into Emerging Asia are expected to remain strong. According to IIF, the region is set to continue to account for more than half of total capital flows to emerging markets, underpinned by solid growth prospects. Most emerging stock markets indices posted strong performances this year. The stock indexes of India, the Philippines and Thailand year-to-date have increased 22.3 percent, 16.6 percent, and 15.7 percent, respectively. Emerging market currencies have also been improving. The Brazilian peso, Malaysian ringgit, Philippine peso and Thai baht appreciated by 4.9 percent, 2.5 percent, 1.7 percent, and 2 percent, respectively.

The Indonesian stock market and government bonds have performed strongly throughout the year. As of the end of July, the JCI had risen 19.8 percent compared to last year’s closing. 

At the same time, the government bond yield has fallen 43.5 percent to 8.12 percent, while the rupiah has appreciated by 4.9 percent to 11,575 per dollar. Total foreign fund inflow to domestic stock markets and government bond markets reached Rp 144.9 trillion ($12.5 billion) year-to-date until July 2014, each by Rp 56.7 trillion ($4.9 trillion) in the stock market and Rp 88.2 trillion ($7.6 billion) in the government bond market. 

On the other hand, in the banking sector, Indonesian banks experienced slower loan growth after Bank Indonesia (BI) tightened its monetary policy in June 2013. Until May 2014, loan growth continued to slow to 17.9 percent from 19 percent in the previous month. Meanwhile, in the same period, third party funds (TPF) grew 12.4 percent, slightly higher compared to 12 percent in the previous month. But we expect the Indonesian banking sector to remain stable over the next six to nine months. Mandiri Banking Pressure Index (MBPI), a leading indicator of banking sector performance in Indonesia, posted an upward trend to 102 in May 2014 from 94.5 in the previous month (a number between 61 and 103 is normal and below 61 would signal an alert). 

Going forward, we still believe that the Indonesian financial market still has opportunities to perform better. However, there are still many risks, externally and internally. 

The end of the US Fed’s tapering policy around October 2014 could create speculation that the Federal funds rate will be raised faster than market expectation. The increasing US benchmark rate could create sudden capital reversal and cause volatility in emerging markets, including Indonesian financial markets. The second global risk will be coming from volatility in the emerging markets. 

Current debt default in Argentina escalated the concern that emerging markets are still at risk. This would likely cause global stock markets to fluctuate and also affect the domestic market. Another global risk is the crisis in Ukraine, which could result in sanctions against Russia. This could hurt the global economy because Russia is a large market for many international corporations. 

Internally, there are also a few things that the market will be watching closely. First is the creation of the new Cabinet. Second is how the new government handles the fuel subsidy issue. Third is the development of an economic indicator that still brings concerns for investors, like slowing gross domestic product (GDP) growth and the current-account deficit. On the monetary side, the economic team of Bank Mandiri Group expects BI to maintain its tightening stance and believes there is a probability that the central bank will raise the benchmark rate as much as 25 basis points (bps) if the risk from external imbalance escalates. If policymakers can handle those risks well, then there will be a chance that the financial market reacts positively, resulting in more foreign capital inflow to the Indonesian market. 

____________

_*The writer is a financial market analyst at Bank Mandiri*_

Analysis: The financial market outlook post-election | The Jakarta Post

*Adaro starts commercial operation at Balangan site *
*The Jakarta Post | Business | Wed, August 06 2014, 12:07 PM
*
Adaro Energy, one of the country’s biggest coal producers, announced on Tuesday that its newly acquired South Kalimantan mine had started commercial production and had made an initial shipment to Thailand in June.

Adaro said in its quarterly report, made available on the Indonesian Stock Exchange (IDX) website, that the Balangan site located near the company’s concession in the province, had started production in the second quarter of the year with total output for the period standing at 77,335 tons of coal.

The statement said that about 53,724 tons of the coal produced from the mine were exported to Thailand, with its initial shipment made on June 6.

“We are happy that Balangan Coal has started operations. Its geographical proximity to our existing infrastructure, its good quality coal and relatively low capital expenditure have made its possible to develop within only a year,” Adaro president director Garibaldi Thohir said.

“This is a great leap for us to reach our medium-term goal and maintain supply for consumers.”

Balangan owns coal licenses covering an area of 7,500 ha. By the end of 2012, it estimated Joint Ore Reserves Committee (JORC) compliant coal resources of 172.3 million.

Adaro hopes to conclude its latest JORC study for the mine before year-end.

Adaro acquired 75 percent shares of the Balangan coal project worth Rp 3.9 billion (US$333,381) last year, through its subsidiary PT Alam Tri Abadi (ATA). The remaining 25 percent is owned by local businessmen.

The Balangan coal project consisted of three companies, namely PT Paramitha Cipta Sarana (PCS), PT Semesta Centramas (SCM) and PT Laskar Semesta Alam (LSA).

Adaro said that the coal characteristics at Balangan were similar to its product, Envirocoal.

Adaro targets Balangan’s production to reach 8 million tons per year. As for this year, the company targets to produce one million tons of coal from the site.

Adaro’s sales to Thailand contributed less than 5 percent to the company’s total sales in first half of the year.

According to the quarterly report, Adaro sold 28.25 tons of coal in the first half of the year, rising about 14 percent compared with 25 million tons in the same period last year.

Adaro markets the biggest portion of its production to the domestic market, amounting to around 22 percent of its total sales. India followed Indonesia with around 22 percent, while China contributed around 13 percent to the total figure, Japan with 10 percent, South Korea with 9 percent and Spain and Hong Kong with 7 percent each.

Neighboring Malaysia made up 6 percent of total sales, while Taiwan, the Philippines and the United States contributed less than five percent.

Its production went up by about 12 percent, from around 24.94 million tons in the first half of last year to around 27.83 million this year.

Garibaldi said that given the production performance of his company up to the first half, Adaro was upbeat it would be able to secure its production target this year.

Adaro aims to produce 56 million tons of coal this year, an increase of about 6 percent compared to last year’s production of 52.7 million tons.

Adaro has yet to publish its first half financial report.

The company reported that its first quarter net income grew from $30 million last year to $131 million, despite pressure from declining prices in the global market.

_— JP/Anggi M. Lubis_
_
Adaro starts commercial operation at Balangan site | The Jakarta Post_

*Astra first half profits up 11% despite weaker auto business*

Esther Samboh, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, July 25 2014, 10:43 AM






Publicly listed diversified conglomerate PT Astra International, the nation’s largest company by market value, booked Rp 9.8 trillion (US$847.10 million) in net profits in the January-June period of this year, up 11 percent from the same period a year ago despite a drop in its main business — automotive.

“The Astra Group business recorded mixed results in the first half of 2014, although operational volume remained high,” Astra president director Prijono Sugiarto said in a press statement released on Thursday, in reference to positive results from its financial services, heavy equipment and mining, agribusiness and IT sectors. 

The automotive and infrastructure segments slowed, as Astra’s carsales grew slower than sales nationwide.

“Although demand for automotive remained strong in the first half of 2014, the ‘discount war’ that has continued in the car market has had a negative impact on net profits,” the company said in the 
statement, citing 4 percent growth in Astra’s car sales, with 334,000 units sold, versus nationwide car sales growth of 7 percent to 642,000 units.



Growth in the company’s motorcycle sales remained strong at 11 percent to 2.6 million units in the first half of this year compared to the same period last year. 

Nationally motorcycle sales rose by 7 percent to 4.2 million units. Automotive sales are one of the main indicators of consumer demand in Southeast Asia’s largest economy, which is 50 percent driven by consumer spending.

“[Astra’s overall] financial performance until year-end is expected to remain good, although competition in the car market remains high and coal prices are expected to stay low,” Prijono said. 

Global coal oversupply has driven prices lower and hurt businesses in the coal-mining sector, especially in Indonesia which is the world’s top thermal-coal exporter. 

Astra’s heavy equipment arm, PT United Tractors, said its Komatsu brand saw a 10 percent decline in sales to 2,207 units in the first half of this year due to lower demand from the mining and plantation sectors which account for more than half of the company’s sales.

“[However,] the depreciation of the rupiah against the US dollar is one of the main factors that made a positive contribution [to United Tractor’s financial performance], boosting the company’s gross profits by 34 percent, while net profits rose 42 percent to Rp 3.28 trillion,” the company said in a separate statement.

Astra’s recently formed joint venture with British life insurer Aviva plc, called Astra Aviva Life, has helped the company’s financial services arm to become the second biggest profit contributor with profit growth reaching 15 percent, to Rp 2.5 trillion, in the January-June period.

“Without taking into account the profits from the 50 percent acquisition of Astra Aviva Life, the net profits of the financial services division dropped 5 percent to Rp 2 trillion. The strong growth, especially from Federal International Finance, saw pressures from a decline in contribution from Asuransi Astra Buana,” Astra wrote.

Bank Permata, which Astra owns together with Standard Chartered, also saw a 2 percent decline in net profits to Rp 800 billion.

Shares in Astra traded 0.32 percent lower on Thursday at Rp 7,675, having gained almost 13 percent so far this year but under-performing the broader Jakarta Composite Index’s (JCI) 19.3 percent advance.

Astra first half profits up 11% despite weaker auto business | The Jakarta Post

*Stocks drop as GDP data disappoints, market prospects still good*

Tama Salim, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, August 06 2014, 12:04 PM

Indonesian investors responded negatively on Tuesday to the nation’s second quarter gross domestic product (GDP) report that revealed the slowest growth rate since 2009, but analysts downplayed worries about future stock performance.

The Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) dropped 0.2 percent to 5,109.09 on Tuesday, as foreign investors sold Rp 130.6 billion (US$11 million) morein stocks than was purchased throughout the day of trading.

Southeast Asia’s largest economy grew 5.12 percent in the April-June period this year as compared to the same period a year ago amid weak exports, investment and government spending, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced on Tuesday.

Analysts have blamed the release of the GDP data as the primary culprit behind Tuesday’s disappointing stock performance, but said that thepoor showing was not likely to trigger a downward trend as they considered it a merely the result of profit-taking actions on previous gains.

“It’s not a significant decline. Yesterday the stocks recorded a 0.61 percent bump, so it’s likely [that today’s movement is] just a take on profit,” Standard Chartered senior economist Fauzi Ichsan told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday.

Some 5.4 billion shares worth Rp 5.7 trillion were traded on Tuesday, with miscellaneous industry (-1.15 percent), consumer goods (-0.91 percent) and manufacturing sectors (-0.79 percent) leading the losses. The finance (+0.04 percent), property (+1.14 percent), agriculture (+0.42 percent) and mining (+0.22 percent) sectors, on the other hand, ended the day in the green.

Blue chip stocks such as those of Unilever Indonesia (UNVR), Astra International (ASII), Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BBRI) and Perusahaan Gas Nasional (PGAS) were the laggards of Tuesday’s stock performance, declining between 1.3 to 1.8 percent during the day. Bank Mandiri (BMRI) was the Indonesia Stock Exchange’s (IDX) leading mover, with stocks gaining 1.2 percent after news circulated in local media on Tuesday that it was seeking to acquire a local bank in the second half of this year.

In the future, three factors would likely to appease the market, according to Fauzi. First, the issuing of the verdict from the Constitutional Court (MK) in the lawsuit filed by losing presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto, which is scheduled for August 22 or 23.

Second, the possibility of several political parties to jump ship from Prabowo’s red-white coalition, which controls more than half of the seats in the legislature to president-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s camp. Third, the announcement of the next government’s ministerial Cabinet.

“If the MK ruling [among other factors] favors Jokowi, then I believe the stock market can finish at 5,400 to 5,500 points by the end of the year,” Fauzi concluded, referring to a possible 26 to 29 percent advance in the JCI by year’s end.

Indonesia’s stock index has risen 19.5 percent so far this year, one of the best performers in the region. That figure compares with a 22.4 percent gain for India’s S&P Sensex, 18.4 percent at the Philippines’ PSE Index, 5.06 percent at the Singapore’s FTSE ST and a -5.96 percent decline in Japan’s Nikkei 225.

“After the resolution of the political uncertainty, the market will then come to terms with the ‘real’ conditions,” capital market analyst Edwin Sinaga told the Post, citing the government’s plans on infrastructure, inflation and the fuel subsidy, as well as local companies’ financial performances.

Edwin, who shared Fauzi’s belief that the JCI could end the year at between 5,400 and 5,500, also said that the naming of professionals or technocrats for the new Cabinet would also positively impact the market.

Previously, Jokowi revealed plans to boost the country’s growth rate to 7 percent in two years by improving infrastructure and manufacturing. Indonesia has not seen such growth rates since the autumn years of Soeharto’s reign ahead of the 1997-1998 Asian financial crisis.

Jokowi’s optimism is further complicated by a ban on mineral-ore shipments that has taken a toll on exports. Energy imports have also triggered additional trade deficits.

Stocks drop as GDP data disappoints, market prospects still good | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*RI eyes $10b surplus from non-oil and gas trade*

Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, August 06 2014, 11:16 AM






Despite a persisting deficit in the country’s trade balance, the government is still upbeat it will record a sizeable surplus from non-oil and gas commerce.

The balance may post an annual surplus exceeding US$10 billion at the end of this year, driven by faster overseas shipments of manufactured goods into some major markets, according to Deputy Trade Minister Bayu Krisnamurthi. 

The trade balance secured a $6.12 billion gain from non-oil and gas trade in the first half of this year, derived from exports of $73.14 billion and imports of $68.18 billion, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) has reported.

“The key will be the exportation of industrial goods. With the continuing growth of exports of such products in the second half, we will have an additional surplus of $4 billion or $5 billion,” Bayu announced at a media briefing on Tuesday.

The overseas sales of industrial goods, which made up 66.52 percent of total non-oil and gas exports, increased by 4.47 percent to $59.09 billion in the first six months of this year on the back of several products, such as palm oil derivatives, automotive parts, jewelry, wood products and chemicals.

Southeast Asia’s biggest economy aims to see exports breach $190 billion this year, up by 4.1 percent 
from last year. Exports only amounted to $88.83 billion in the January-June period, down 2.46 percent from 2013.

The government will temporarily maintain its target for this year, remaining optimistic that exports will rebound throughout the rest of the year as demand from trading partners usually peaks in the second half, Bayu said further.

Stronger demand might come from key destinations, such as the United States, and some non-traditional markets in the Middle East and Africa, he added.

Outbound shipments to the US expanded by 4.74 percent to $7.9 billion in the first half, while exports to non-traditional markets, categorized roughly as countries outside the 13 major trading partners, surged by 7.48 percent to $22.78 billion, BPS data shows.

Based on mapping by the Trade Ministry, a few prospectivecommodities and goods will help drive exports, including vehicles and automotive parts, cacao, coffee, shrimp and furniture.

Exports will also get a notable boost from the resumption of shipments of mineral concentrates from some miners, including PT Sebuku Iron Lateritic Ore, PT Lumbung Mineral Sentosa and PT Freeport Indonesia, after a ban on unprocessed mineral exports in January. 

Freeport’s alone may contribute $1.7 billion to the country’s exports, according to an estimate by the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry.

Bank Danamon economists Anton Hendranata and Dian Ayu Yustina said in their research note that rising exports to advanced countries such as the US and some European countries indicated demand for manufactured products.

“We expect some pick up on exports [in the second half] as demand from advanced countries is improving and there may be some revival of mineral fuel exports as disputes between the government and some of the mining companies may have reached a solution,” they said in their note.

RI eyes $10b surplus from non-oil and gas trade | The Jakarta Post

*President Nazarbayev congratulates Jokowi*

Veeramalla Anjaiah, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, August 06 2014, 8:01 PM

Kazakhstan President Nursultan Nazarbayev recently congratulated Jakarta Governor Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on being elected Indonesia’s next president in the July 9 election, says Kazakhstan’s top envoy in Jakarta.

“Our president, Nursultan Nazarbayev, sent a special letter of congratulations to president-elect Joko Widodo recently. We have very good relations with Indonesia,” Kazakhstan Ambassador to Indonesia Askhat T. Orazbay told _The Jakarta Post _on Wednesday.

While congratulating Jokowi, President Nazarbayev not only underlined the importance of maintaining strong relations between Kazakhstan and Indonesia but also wished him good health, happiness and success in his new job.

“I would like to emphasize that Kazakhstan, considering that the Republic of Indonesia is one of its significant partners in Asia and the Islamic world, is interested in further developing and deepening bilateral cooperation, as well as the interaction in the framework of multilateral organizations,” Nazarbayev said in his letter.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono visited Kazakhstan in September 2013 and Nazarbayev himself visited Jakarta in 2012 to foster strong friendship between the two Muslim-majority countries.

Ambassador Orazbay said two-way trade between the two countries stood at US$170 million in 2013.

President Nazarbayev congratulates Jokowi | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*ASEAN secretariat to be enlarged*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Sat, July 19 2014, 8:47 AM

The central government has asked the city administration to hand over the former South Jakarta mayor’s office, located on Jl. Trunojoyo, to enlarge the ASEAN secretariat office.

The deputy minister for international economic cooperation at the Office of the Coordinating Economic Minister, Rizal Affandi Lukman, said after a meeting with acting Jakarta governor Basuki “Ahok” Tjahaja Purnama at City Hall on Friday that the land was needed to expand the ASEAN secretariat, which he said was no longer big enough to accommodate all ASEAN activities.

“Since Jakarta was declared the diplomatic capital of ASEAN in 2008, many activities have been centralized in the city,” he said.

He added that at least 1,200 meetings a year were conducted in Jakarta.

Rizal said Ahok had promised to deal with the handover as soon as possible. “Once the handover is completed, the Public Works Ministry will immediately assess the building to see whether we can use it following minor modifications, or whether we have to demolish it and construct a new building,” he said.

Separately, Ahok said the administration would immediately grant the transference to the ministry.

“We will even try to connect the ASEAN secretariat the mass rapid transit [MRT] network by building an MRT station in front of the ASEAN headquarters,” he said.

ASEAN secretariat to be enlarged | The Jakarta Post

*SBY looks beyond his presidency and sets modest target *

*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, August 06 2014, 10:05 AM
*
With only three months left in his tenure, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is looking to the future, saying that he could take up a careeras a journalist. 

While awaiting the arrival of Solomon Islands Prime Minister Gordon Darcy Lilo on Tuesday at the State Palace, Yudhoyono jokingly told reporters that he had what it takes to be a newsman.

Yudhoyono said that he was an international news junkie who went to bed after midnight only after scanning news broadcast by media outlets such as CNN, BBC, Skynews, CNBC, Al-Jazeera and Channel News Asia.

“From watching the news, I can tell which international channels have fair and balanced coverage of Indonesia,” Yudhoyono said.

Yudhoyono also said that he learned from the coverage, although most of the time media outlets cast negative light on the country.

“The media could report bad news on us so we can learn from it,” he said.

In March 2013, in his speech before the Indonesian community in Budapest, Hungary, Yudhoyono said he was contemplating several options beyond the presidency, including opening a nasi goreng eatery.

Yudhoyono also said he was considering becoming a chili farmer to a public speaker or lecturer. 

Earlier this year, the Indonesian Defense University (Unhan) awarded the President the first ever professorship on national defense for his contributions to the field of defense.

The university acknowledged Yudhoyono’s efforts in sharing his knowledge by holding public lectures at several universities in Indonesia and overseas.

In 2012, Yudhoyono issued a public statement denying that he would run for chairman of a UN body and maintained that he would remain in Indonesia after his second term wrapped this year.

Many have speculated that Yudhoyono could run for UN secretary-general, but others have said the President would be more suitable for other UN bodies, such as the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP), given the fact that UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon has represented Asia and that the position rotates between representatives of the world’s different continents.

“I think Indonesia has so many figures who are fit to represent Indonesia in UN bodies. I am personally ready to support whoever these new figures are. 

]Just let me stay in Indonesia and focus on other matters that are beneficial for the people,” Yudhoyono told Indonesian journalistsin a press conference in New York, U.S. 

In 2013, Yudhoyono was appointed by Secretary-General Ban to co-chair the final meeting of the United Nations’ high level panel on the post-2015 development agenda with British Prime Minister David Cameron and Liberian President Ellen Johnson Sirleaf.

SBY looks beyond his presidency and sets modest target | The Jakarta Post

Dari Presiden jadi petani cabe


----------



## Nike

*Semen Indonesia Sets 2015 Spending at $500m on Construction Pick-Up*

By Antonia Timmerman on 02:17 pm Aug 06, 2014

*Jakarta*. Semen Indonesia, the country’s biggest cement manufacturer, is setting aside $500 million in capital expenditure next year, anticipating the revival of the government’s infrastructure projects.

The 2015 capital spending plan — which is 25 percent higher than this year’s amount — will be used to build or upgrade cement plants and to improve Semen Indonesia’s distribution network, president director Dwi Soetjipto said.

Dwi added that state-controlled Semen Indonesia aims to produce up to 40 million metric tons of cement by 2017, foreseeing a jump in cement demand between 2014 and 2019 from infrastructure projects with the country’s new administration.

Indonesia’s cement industry faced weakened demand in the first half of the year as concerns over the political outcome led to delays in construction projects across the nation.

However, the market is expected to pick up in the remainder of the year once political stability sets in.

According to Dwi, funds for next year’s capital expenditure will come from both internal and external sources, including a loan from Bank Mandiri.

In June, Bank Mandiri, Standard Chartered and Japan’s Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation approved a $100 million syndicated loan to Thang Long Cement, Semen Indonesia’s unit in Vietnam.

Semen Indonesia Sets 2015 Spending at $500m on Construction Pick-Up | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*KAI’s Jonan Put Forward as New Minister in Jokowi’s Cabinet*
On the Right Track: Dahlan Iskan proposes state railway boss Ignasius Jonan as his replacement in Joko’s government

By Jakarta Globe on 12:25 am Aug 06, 2014







Kereta Api Indonesia president Ignasius Jonan during a press conference in Semarang, Central Java. (JG Photo/Dhana Kencan)

*Jakarta*. Ignasius Jonan, president director of state railway company Kereta Api Indonesia, or KAI, is among scores of people who have been favored to fill President-Elect Joko Widodo’s cabinet.

Jonan has been recommended as either the new state-owned enterprises minister to replace his current boss Dahlan Iskan, or as transportation minister to replace E.E. Mangindaan.

Dahlan praised Jonan for his bravery, reliability and integrity.

“Jonan is a reliable person. I will pray that he becomes a minister, for whatever [position],” Dahlan was quoted as saying by Antara during an Idul Fitri gathering with around 300 directors and commissioners of state-owned enterprises in Jakarta on Monday.

He said the country’s next state-owned enterprises minister must protect state firms from political intervention and also from entrepreneurs and other people who want to turn these firms into their personal cash cows.

“Jonan is a brave person who cannot be bribed or influenced by anyone,” he said.

Dahlan said Jonan was able to turn KAI into a public transportation triumph during this year’s Idul Fitri exodus, as evident with the fact that all train tickets were sold out long before the holiday period.

Dahlan also texted Jonan to express his satisfaction with KAI’s performance this year. “I’m proud to see KAI became the travelers’ main choice this year,” Dahlan said in the message.

Dahlan said he received a snapshot of an exhausted Jonan falling asleep on an economy class train after days working in the field to ensure that everything went smoothly during the Idul Fitri exodus.

Dahlan said KAI has achieved progress in various sectors. The railway company operated three new trains, which it bought from train car manufacturer Industri Kereta Api (INKA) during the Idul Fitri holiday to carry the surging number of holiday travelers.

Dahlan also urged INKA president director Agus Purnomo to often take train rides to discover any flaws in the company’s products.

“Physically, I’m quite proud of [the train cars’] appearance and fine finishing. But he [Agus] needs to often ride the train and feel for himself how it feels to be a passenger for long-distance trips to find invisible [flaws]. I will keep asking him how many times has he taken the train and to what destinations,” Dahlan said.

Dahlan said Jonan has helped INKA get out of its financial problem by purchasing three trains after the Transportation Ministry abruptly canceled its order because of a failed budget approval.

Dahlan said INKA should repay KAI’s generosity to rescue it by providing good products and services so that KAI would continue to buy trains from the manufacturer.

The minister also expressed his joy to see KAI becoming a reliable transportation option for cargo, especially during Idul Fitri when trucks were banned from traveling long distances.

He said KAI’s role in the transportation of cargo will become more vital in future once the Surabaya to Jakarta double track railway line is completed, adding that KAI has also ordered hundreds of lorries from INKA for cargo transport.

Jonan, when asked to comment on the recommendation that he should become a minister in the next government, refused to express his feelings.

“Who asked [me to become a minister]? It’s the president that needs to ask. So, it’s just a recommendation? Well, send the recommendation to the president,” Jonan said in Semarang, Central Java, when asked about his readiness to become a minister.

Jonan said it was the next president’s prerogative to appoint ministers.

“I’ll answer it later because it wasn’t the president who asked. So, why should I answer,” he said.

Transportation Minister Mangindaan meanwhile said he wanted his successor to continue the government’s programs.

“Continue infrastructure development on land, sea, air and also trains. If I may ask, continue [the programs] because we have made a grand design that runs from 2009 to 2014,” he said.

Mangindaan will end his term as the at the end of September because he will be inaugurated as a lawmaker in October.

The minister said Jonan had shown good performance.

“[Jonan] has been successful in handling [the issue of] the trains,” Mangindaan said.

Meanwhile, Dahlan said he would not ask Joko and Vice President- elect Jusuf Kalla to pick him as a minister in their administration.

“I choose not to offer my self, I will not compete [with others], or show my face so that I will get appointed for a position in the cabinet,” Dahlan was quoted as saying by news portal JPPN.

Dahlan said many people are vying for a cabinet seat in the next government.

“I fully realize that many people were rewarded a ministerial post after throwing in their support. Many people had made contributions to support Jokowi,” he said.

Dahlan said he didn’t support Joko from the beginning and that he only threw his support behind the president-elect in the last minute and he would not compete with others to win Joko’s support for the position for that reason.

Several lists of potential cabinet lineups for Joko’s administration already went viral on the Internet, including figures from the political parties that supported Joko, such as Surya Paloh, Muhaimin Iskandar, as well as members of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P).

Non-political figures such as Dahlan, Coordinating Minister for Economics Chairul Tanjung and economist Faisal Basri have been recommended as coordinating minister for economics.

Dahlan, along with Jonan, has also been recommended to become state-owned enterprises minister.

*Papua candidates*

Meanwhile, the Papua chapter of Barisan Merah Putih (BMP), a nationalist group, has recommended six Papuan natives whom it said were qualified to join Joko’s cabinet.

BMP Papua chairman Ramses Ohee put forward the name of Barnabas Suebu, the former Indonesian ambassador to Mexico and also a former Papua governor, as the new home affairs minister.

“We think Barnabas Suebu deserves to be the home affairs minister because he once served as ambassador in Mexico and as a governor,” he said.

Ramses emphasized that based on his experience, Barnabas should be considered as a minister due to his understanding of governance.

“Suebu has had the experience as Papua governor. He understands bureaucracy and governing,” he said.

Aside from Barnabas, the BMP has also recommended National Commission for Human Rights (Komnas HAM) commissioner Natalius Pigai as the transportation minister, former Sarmi district head Eduard Fonataba as minister for disadvantaged regions, Yansen Monim as youth and sports minister, John Karobana as energy and mineral resources minister and Jems Modow as a director general at the National Ministry of Education.

“These six names are Papua’s best sons who are qualified to serve as ministers just like figures from other regions. We hope President-elect Jokowi would listen to our aspirations,” he said.

Separately, Vicky Aibadat of the United Papua Forum, said aside from Barnabas, the Papuan politician Yorrys Raweyai was also qualified as a minister.

“I think that these two figures [Barnabas and Yorrys] are very qualified as ministers,” Vicky said.

KAI’s Jonan Put Forward as New Minister in Jokowi's Cabinet | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Ignatius Jonan, a former Citibanker who were brought in as CEO since 2009 by Sofyan Djalil, then the State Enterprises Minister. Of course, what more interesting to know is what Jonan and his management team have done differently. Indonesian railway maybe not the best in the south-east Asia region, but as an Indonesian and as a customer I have been impressed by KAI (Kereta Api Indonesia- the state owned railway company) transformation in the last five years.

In the past decade, KAI has managed to become one of the public transportation companies that has revolutionized its approach and shown its maturity in providing services to society. Not only have train stations become more comfortable, they also have more sufficient seating, environmentally-friendly toilets,e-tickets, efficient call centers, while also removing third-party ticket sellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> Ignatius Jonan, a former Citibanker who were brought in as CEO since 2009 by Sofyan Djalil, then the State Enterprises Minister. Of course, what more interesting to know is what Jonan and his management team have done differently. Indonesian railway maybe not the best in the south-east Asia region, but as an Indonesian and as a customer I have been impressed by KAI (Kereta Api Indonesia- the state owned railway company) transformation in the last five years.
> 
> In the past decade, KAI has managed to become one of the public transportation companies that has revolutionized its approach and shown its maturity in providing services to society. Not only have train stations become more comfortable, they also have more sufficient seating, environmentally-friendly toilets,e-tickets, efficient call centers, while also removing third-party ticket sellers.



and less or nil hawker vendor in Train too

*Rise of Fashion E-Commerce in Indonesia*
Indonesian retail pioneers in exploring the new world of the online market

By Anka Idris on 12:05 am Aug 07, 2014






Soon, luxurious boutiques may have to deal with the challenge of keeping in-store revenue. More and more high-end online stores are popping up and Indonesians can now shop online to get designer items. (Globe Asia Photo/Moh. Defrizal)

*Jakarta*. Taking note of sartorial leaders in the United States and Europe, the Indonesian fashion industry is starting to realize the opportunities of e-commerce in high-end design and ready-to-wear retail.

Though the new shopping territory is still largely uncharted in Indonesia, a few product pioneers are already testing out the Internet market.

Their customer base, however, is still several steps behind. Shopping online, from the comfort of home, is not yet seen as an upgrade — or even as an alternative — to shopping in a store.

“In Indonesia, it’s a bit different. People love going to the mall. They like to be seen carrying shopping bags,” said Jo Elaine, editor-in-chief of bobobobo.com. “They like talking to [sales representatives], they like asking questions.”

While fashion e-commerce in the United States uses services such as live chat to communicate with customers, applications such as Blackberry Messenger, Line, and WhatsApp are more commonly used to provide customer service to the Indonesian market.

Five months ago, thedresscodes.com was ready to open its designer dress rental services — online only. But as founder Cindy Mulyasasmita soon realized, her customers preferred to try on and rent the dresses in person, even though the whole process can be done with the click of a mouse.

“I think the biggest challenge is to educate and let people know that shopping online is very convenient,” Cindy said.

As it turned out, a detailed description accompanying product photos from several angles was still not enough for consumers who are used to discovering items for themselves.

Indonesian consumers tend to feel more comfortable talking one-on-one with sales representatives instead of reading ready-written information.

To overcome this obstacle, the pioneers are approaching the new market with a more familiar online vehicle: social media.

Instagram and Facebook are the two most common social media outlets used to reach Indonesian consumers.

Frequently posting on social media is a strategy used by Ethnicity.co.id to gain consumer attention and increase brand recognition. Launched less than a month ago, Ethnicity takes traditional Indonesian patterns and reprints them on modern silhouettes, such as sleeveless tops and light outerwear.

“Our goal is to create simple and practical everyday wear with a touch of Indonesian culture,” Ethnicity’s art director Syarifah Dwi Rahma said.

Ethnicity also uses Indonesian female celebrities as brand representatives to showcase their products to a large following on Instagram.

Cotton Ink, an independent Indonesian womenswear brand — launched in 2008 and considered the first fashion e-commerce producer in Indonesia — takes advantage of all the social networking tools used by their target market.

“Cotton Ink’s customers are avid users of social media and networking sites, and are therefore very tech savvy,” assistant director Elisa Kuswari said .

“We use all means of social media, including Instagram, Blog, Twitter, Facebook and Pinterest,” she added.

Each social media outlet is strategized to deliver a different message to followers and customers.

Cotton Ink shares pictures of their products and of people wearing their clothing and accessories on Instagram — but uses Facebook and Twitter to share new product releases and to announce upcoming events.

Andra Alodita, an Indonesian blogger and fashion enthusiast, discovered bobobobo.com, which features Indonesian designers and artisans who produce limited, unique products, through Instagram.

“I saw a friend post about Bobobobo and I followed them, and then I started browsing,” Andra said.

Jo noticed a difference in Bobobobo’s customers on Facebook and their customers on Instagram. The former tend to buy more affordable items, while the latter seek out more expensive specialty items. Jo is therefore not hesitant to present items with a higher price tag.

“You kind of assume that the market is relatively sophisticated,” Jo said.

Using a credit card for online purchases is a practice that still makes many Indonesians feel uncomfortable.

Most customers would rather go to the store to and use their credit card in person instead of typing in the info online.

As Andra explained on her blog, she chose to make her purchase at Bobobobo by bank transfer because it made her feel safer than using a card.

As for shipping, JNE has proven to be a reliable courier for delivery in Indonesia as Bobobobo, Dresscodes, Ethnicity, and Cotton Ink all use their services.

Andra received her purchases less than 24 hours after placing her order on Bobobobo because the warehouse is in the same city as her home.

This convenience, along with high quality products and sustainable packaging, made her want to continue shopping online at Bobobobo.

She finds the user-friendly website of Bobobobo to be attractive and exclusive.

“I feel like I’m shopping in a boutique — only, it’s online,” Andra said.

“There should be more high-end fashion e-commerce like Bobobobo,” Andra continued, adding, “I’m honestly too lazy to shop in stores. E-commerce puts me more at ease because there aren’t any distractions.”

Although Bobobobo doesn’t target an international market, orders are nevertheless coming in from abroad.

The nature of e-commerce renders distance a non-issue, so people overseas can find and purchase Indonesian products just as easily as domestic customers.

That is one of the reasons that Ethnicity decided to go into e-commerce prior to developing a brick-and-mortar storefront.

In addition to the aim of a smaller investment, the newly launched brand also has the overarching goal of reaching a global market.

“I want people around the world to wear ethnic Indonesian clothes on a daily basis,” Syarifah said, “going to the mall or traveling, without consciously realizing that they’re wearing a part of Indonesia’s culture.”

Although the online Indonesian retail is still new enough that Ethnicity, Bobobobo, Cotton Ink, and Dresscodes have a corner on the market, the competition is starting to pick up.

“We are constantly challenged by the birth and growth of more online fashion brands in Indonesia,” Elisa said.

“The more players there are, the more the customers and audience realize that this is something they should pay attention to,” Jo said.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/features/rise-fashion-e-commerce-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

August 6, 2014 6:15 am
*Indonesia pushes Central Java as Asian low-cost manufacturing hub*





By Ben Bland in Boyolali, Central Java

The sleepy province of Central Java, which has long been the heartland of a Javanese culture that frowned on aggressive profit-seeking, is trying to position itself as Asia’s latest low-cost manufacturing hub.

As wages continue to rise sharply in manufacturing centres in China, Vietnam and the Indonesian capital of Jakarta, a growing number of investors see an opportunity to tap the large, cheap workforce in this *province of 33m people* –* a population higher than that of Malaysia*.

The plans to develop an export manufacturing base in Central Java are crucial to the government’s ambitions to wean southeast Asia’s biggest economy off its reliance on natural resource exploitation and domestic consumption.

Success will be determined by the government's ability to revamp the province’s infrastructure and simplify investment procedures – key commitments by president-elect Joko Widodo, who started his career as a furniture exporter and then mayor in Solo, Central Java.

But these are big challenges, as demonstrated by power outages, delays to infrastructure projects caused by wrangling over land acquisition and rain-submerged ports.

Labour is an easier sell. “There are a lot of people in Central Java, *the wages are much lower than China or Jakarta* and the government is supporting us,” says Kurniasaputra, a factory manager in Boyolali district for Pan Brothers, an Indonesian garment manufacturer whose customers include *Uniqlo, Adidas and Nike*.






In a joint venture with Mitsubishi, the Japanese trading house, Pan Brothers is investing $60m to build seven factories in Central Java over the next two years, increasing its capacity by more than 70 per cent.

Much of the expanded output is destined for Uniqlo, which is growing rapidly as owner Fast Retailing aims to become one of the world’s biggest apparel sellers.

Other garment manufacturers, such as Japan’s Aoyama Trading and Taiwan’s Makalot Industrial, have been shifting production to Central Java as they try to reduce their reliance on an increasingly expensive China.

Sembcorp, a Singaporean industrial group, is hoping to capitalise on the trend by building an integrated port and industrial estate – spanning 860 hectares, equivalent to about 1,200 football pitches – just east of Semarang, the provincial capital, which is two hours’ flight from Singapore.






With profit margins in labour-intensive industries such as garments notoriously thin, the main attractions in Central Java are low wages and a ready workforce.

While the average monthly wage for unskilled workers is about $328 in China, $240 in Jakarta and $140 in Vietnam, it is just $120 in this province, according to Pan Brothers.

Manufacturing executives say they are also encouraged by the relatively harmonious state of labour relations in Central Java, which stands in sharp contrast to the increasingly militant trade union movement in the country’s main industrial estates around Jakarta.

“The most important factor here is the character of the central Javanese people, who are very polite,” says Irwan Hidayat, president director of Sido Muncul, Indonesia’s biggest herbal medicine producer, which employs 4,000 people at its factory outside Semarang.

Ganjar Pranowo, the smooth-talking governor of Central Java and a rising star on the national political stage, says he wants to support investors by cutting red tape and simplifying byzantine permit procedures.






He is also trying to accelerate big infrastructure projects, including a toll road from Solo, near Boyolali, to Semarang, the expansion of Semarang’s international port and a revamp of Semarang’s rundown international airport.

But he says the main hurdle facing the government – and private projects such as Sembcorp’s industrial estate – is land acquisition.

He cites the example of the Japanese-backed Central Java Power Plant, a $4bn project to build one of Asia’s biggest coal-fired power stations, which has been put on hold indefinitely because of protracted land negotiations with residents.

“There’s always a land mafia,” says Mr Pranowo. “Many people find out about the big projects and while the government is slow, the speculators are quick to move in.”

At Semarang’s small but busy Tanjung Emas port, the importance of this power plant and other infrastructure projects becomes clear.

Edy Sulaksono, the operations manager, says electricity outages hold up the ship-loading process once a week and tidal seawater encroachment cuts off the main road to the port once a day.

During heavy rains in January, the whole port was inaccessible for a week, disrupting manufacturers that need to ship to international customers on tight schedules.

But with container traffic increasing by about 9 per cent annually over the past three years, it is apparent that investors are still betting on the future of Central Java.

“In Jakarta it’s hard to find workers at the right price,” says Mr Pranowo, who adds that he has been talking to potential investors from Australia, Japan and South Korea. “I’m sure that if we can build the infrastructure quickly, even more manufacturers will come here.”

Indonesia pushes Central Java as Asian low-cost manufacturing hub - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Perinus to use new fish-catching technology*

Khoirul Amin, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, August 08 2014, 11:32 AM

State-owned fishery firm PT Perikanan Nusantara (Perinus) will use new technologies and expand operations in eastern regions in an effort to boost the company’s yearly revenues to about Rp 1 trillion (US$84.9 million) next year, a fivefold increase from this year’s target of Rp 210.7 billion.

Perinus president director Abdussalam Konstituanto said after a meeting with State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan on Thursday that his firm would utilize remote-sensor technology to detect and catch fish in the sea, as well as nanotechnology for fish storage.

“We expect that our revenue will leapfrog to around Rp 1 trillion once the technologies are implemented,” he said.

Abdussalam added that his firm would invest some Rp 7.5 billion on the remote-sensor technology and between Rp 5 billion and Rp 7 billion on the nanotechnology.

He added that Perinus would collaborate with the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) and other domestic institutions to develop both types of new technologies — research that Perinus was prepared to fund — in return for obtaining intellectual property rights for the technologies. 

Abdussalam added that by utilizing the remote-sensing technology, his firm would be able to pinpoint the precise location of fish.

“The technology will combine the use of satellites and hydro-acoustics so that it can report the locations of the fish in real-time,” he said.

The nanotechnology, which would be used at fish storage facilities, would keep fish fresh for longer, and extend the time in which they could be sold at high rates, he added.

Abdussalam said that he expected Perinus to begin installing 12 units of the nanotechnology at fish storage facilities at several of its 16 ships over the next three months.

Dahlan said that besides preparing implementation schemes for the new technologies, Perinus would also expand operations into Bacan Island, Maluku.

“Perinus currently operates in four areas: Bitung, North Sulawesi; Sorong, West Papua; Ambon, Maluku and Tanjung Benoa, Bali,” he said.

Dahlan added that Perinus planned to make Bacan its fishery center for the eastern region.

Perinus, which was established in 2005 through a merger of four state-owned firms, suffered financial difficulties during its early years of operation.

Perinus financial director Nurhadi Cahyono said that Perinus began recording good financial performances beginning in 2011.

The firm booked Rp 12.78 billion in the first half this year, a 10.6 percent increase from last year’s profit of Rp 11.56 billion.

Nurhadi said that by utilizing the new technologies, Perinus also aimed to increase the volume of its catch to more than 10,000 tons by 2015, with 30 percent designated for export.

As of the first half this year, Perinus’ total catch stood at 4,000 tons. 1,000 tons have been exported abroad to countries like Japan, South Korea, Hong Kong, the US and the European Union (EU).

Perinus operational director Max F. Najoan said that his firm would also aim to export a percentage of its catch to the Middle East next year.

Perinus to use new fish-catching technology | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Analysis: Boosting the 
development of Indonesia’s 
eastern regions*
Romauli Panggabean | Business | Wed, July 16 2014, 2:06 PM







In the past four years, Indonesia has shown steady economic growth, despite our domestic structural problems and global economic turmoil. Last year Indonesia suffered from a US$4.1 billion trade deficit, a 3.3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) current-account deficit and the rupiah depreciated to approximately 12,300 per US dollar at the end of 2013 due mainly to the US Federal Reserve’s tapering off policy. 

This brought a strong combination of difficulties, which tended to put downward pressure on the Indonesian economy. Responsive policy adjustments from the Indonesian government, however, have successfully provided a good cushion for the economy and despite the unfavorable global economic conditions, it may still have grown 5.8 percent in 2013. 

In contrast with the relatively stable economic growth at the national level, growth at the regional level has more diverse figures. Indonesian economic growth was not distributed equally among its seven economic corridors, namely Sumatra, Java, Bali and Nusa Tenggara, Sulawesi, Maluku and Papua. 

Based on the Herfindahl Hirschman Index, ranging from 0 to 1, we discovered that the index increased from 0.4 (2011) to 0.404 (2013), which indicates greater inequality in economic distribution. The index results show the imbalanced GDP contribution of Indonesia’s west (i.e. Java and Sumatra) versus east (i.e. Kalimantan, Bali, Nusa Tenggara, Sulawesi and Papua). 

The graph shows that since 2011, economic contributions from the western regions gradually increased, while they steadily fell in the east. It also shows that more than 80 percent of the Indonesian economy is concentrated in the western regions. 

Furthermore, this condition has remained more or less the same for a decade, recalling that in 2003 the west already contributed 82.3 percent of Indonesia’s GDP. To wrap up, the Indonesian macroeconomic condition represents largely the western regions.

Nonetheless, if we narrow it to the regional level, provinces in the east are the winners in terms of economic growth. Although it is clear that the low economic level of the eastern regions means they have more room to grown, enable them to reach high economic growth, but their growth is still a noteworthy accomplishment. 

In 2013, the top 10 provinces, with the exception of Jambi, with the highest economic growth were located in the east. Those provinces are Papua (14.8 percent), Central Sulawesi (9.4 percent), West Papua (9.3 percent), Jambi (7.9 percent), Gorontalo (7.8 percent), South Sulawesi (7.7 percent), North Sulawesi (7.5 percent), Central Kalimantan (7.4 percent), Southeast Sulawesi (7.3 percent) and West Sulawesi (7.16 percent). 

The economic growth gap with that of the national level is also significant. For example, Papua posted approximately 1.5 times greater growth than the national average. Noticeably, mining was the dominant sector in Papua as the engine of growth for the province. North Sulawesi, with trading partners in the US and Europe, enjoys a higher export rate for their agricultural products as the outcome of the global economic recovery. Hence, this implicitly brings the notion that maximize the region’s primary sectors will lead to higher national economic growth.

The discrepancy of high economic growth in the east and relatively low growth at the national level arises due to structural economic differences. At the national level, industries like manufacturing, hotels, trade and restaurants are key sectors, which contribute to almost 45 percent of Indonesian GDP. 

Manufacturing, which is concentrated in Java, alone contributes nearly 23.7 percent. 

The other corridors, mostly in the east, are still highly dependent on extractive industries, such as agriculture and mining, which add little value. The commodity boom in the early 2000s supported the eastern regions and did not motivate development of manufacturing.

For sure, in order to augment the contribution of the eastern regions, they need to develop manufacturing. A survey of medium and large manufacturing industries shows sluggish growth of manufacturing outside Java. 

Over the last 13 years, only 17-19 percent of manufacturers build plants outside Java. In 2001, the proportion of medium and large manufacturers outside Java was roughly 19 percent, but in 2013 the number shrunk to a mere 17 percent. 

This is not surprising since manufacturers outside Java only grow by 0.3 percent annually, as opposed to 1 percent in Java. Therefore, more incentives should be given to promote manufacturing in the east.

Infrastructure is a main driver for the private sector to expand operations to the east. Infrastructure development will give the largest positive externalities to the whole economy. Thus, incentives may not only come from, for example, a direct reduction in a form of tax holiday, but also from cheaper logistics costs due to infrastructure readiness. 

In the short to medium term, the east needs immediate infrastructure to provide access to ports for distributing mining and agriculture products. Furthermore, in the long term the development of energy infrastructure is needed to help the east transform from an exporter of raw materials to an exporter of manufactured goods. 

Nevertheless, from 2011 to the first quarter of 2014, 68.7 percent of the infrastructure groundbreaking realization in the government’s Master Plan for the Acceleration and Expansion of the Indonesian Economy (MP3EI) was actually in the western regions. Moreover, in 2013 the government spending for infrastructure, goods and services was higher in the west than in the east, with 48 percent and 43 percent, respectively.

Although it is right to say that infrastructure in the western regions is important, if the focus of development does not change the east will be left even further behind. 

Another indirect incentive is abundant natural resources in the east. These natural resources, however, lack the support of manufacturing industries. With a lack of processing facilities, most of these resources are exported as raw materials. 

Some examples of those main export products are rubber, palm oil, coconut oil, coal, nickel and iron ore. Related to this, products with revealed comparative advantage (RCA) index higher than 1, or those considered competitive, are dominated by raw materials. Thus, the government policy to stop nickel exports in order to enforce the building of smelters is one way to try to develop eastern manufacturing. 

Given rich iron supplies, the east should develop integrated steel manufacturing. The steel industry is the mother of industry and a good parameter to evaluate manufacturing development in the region. 

The need for infrastructure in the east will support the development of the steel industry and vice versa. Moreover, the majority of iron ore reserves are in eastern regions. Nevertheless, the development of integrated steel industries will need a large amount of investment and have a high demand for electricity. 

However, there is one more essential manufacturing industry that offers high value added from its development: the food industry. 

With the rising middle class in Indonesia, the food industry will be the star among manufacturing industries for many years ahead. Furthermore, compared to all other medium and large industries in Indonesia, the food and beverage industry has the highest value added, with approximately Rp 222 trillion ($18.9 billion) last year. 

The development of the food industry in the easy might give immediate impact to the region and allow it to contribute more to the Indonesian economy. In addition, the food industry will absorb a large amount of workers, thus creating a big multiplier effect. 

In the short to medium term, connectivity infrastructure is a priority followed by energy infrastructure in the long term. Additionally, low development of manufacturing industries also leads to lower eastern contribution to the Indonesian economy.

_____________________________

_*The writer is a regional analyst at Bank Mandiri

Analysis: Boosting the development of Indonesia’s eastern regions | The Jakarta Post*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Garuda CEO ready to step 
down soon*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, August 08 2014, 9:22 PM

At the end of his tenure, flag carrier Garuda Indonesia president director Emirsyah Satar says that he is ready to be replaced by anyone. 

Emirsyah said that he had asked the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry to prepare a new person to be installed as Garuda CEO by the end of this year.

"I have met with the company's major shareholders [the government] saying that my tenure is going to end soon. I want my successor to be someone who understands the problems in Garuda," he told reporters at the airline headquarters at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Cengkareng, Banten, on Friday as quoted by kontan.co.id.

Previously, State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan said that he would replace Emirsyah in September.

Emirsyah declined to comment when reporters asked him about the person who best fit the position.

"It would be better if my successor was someone who works in Garuda so that he or she will understand the problems in the airline and knows how to resolve them. But, the decision is in the hands of the shareholders," he continued. (nfo)

Garuda CEO ready to step down soon | The Jakarta Post

Emirsyah Satar is one of the best talented business person in Indonesia, his golden touch surely will be needed to reform another BUMN company in Indonesia. Emirsyah Satar, Ignatius Jonan, Sofyan Basir, and others has give a huge contribution success for Indonesian economy this day, i hope this trend will be continued for a long time in future.

*LG readies $1.3 billion for petrochemical plant in Papua*

Tama Salim, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, August 09 2014, 11:50 AM

LG International will allocate up to US$13 billion to build and operate a petrochemical complex in the Bintuni industrial area in West Papua, the South Korean conglomerate’s representative said.

Speaking to reporters following a meeting with Industry Minister MS Hidayat in Jakarta on Friday, LG senior executive Jee Hoon-Kang said the petrochemical plant would have the capacity to produce one billion tons of methanol a year.

However, he said LG would need a guarantee from the government to get enough supply of gas before starting the project.

“This is going to be a very good opportunity for us if we get gas allocation. With it, we can start to develop the [Bintuni] project with the Industry Ministry,” Kang told reporters.

Before the three-year construction of the facility commences, Kang said that the company would require at least one year for “deeper study”, to decide on the appropriate licensing and to locate natural gas supply.

The conversion of 2,300 hectares (ha) of conservation land for the Bintuni complex is currently awaiting approval from the Forestry Ministry.

During Friday’s meeting with the minister, Kang was informed about the plan to designate a 200 ha site as a shared facility for companies operating within Bintuni. “This is the first time we discussed the matter and I wish to discuss this with our partners [...] There are strong and weak points. [But] it is a good plan,” he said.

The ministry’s manufacturing industry director, Harjanto, who was present in the meeting, said the common facility would be shared by LG, German petrochemical company Ferrostaal Industrial Projects and state-owned fertilizer company PT Pupuk Indonesia in order to cut infrastructure costs.

“Building infrastructure is costly, so we see this as an opportunity for integration and optimization of investments among the companies,” Harjanto said.

“If everyone builds their own power plants, it would take up all the land. If one power plant is shared among companies, it will be more efficient. The idea is to integrate the petrochemical and fertilizer industries so their byproducts can also be shared among them.”

Responding to questions regarding Bintuni’s projected time frame, Harjanto said that it depended on the availability of gas.

“Genting Oil’s Kasowari well [in Papua] could be one of the sources for this industry. So once the natural gas is available, then the project will start,” he added.

To support its operations, Harjanto said that LG would need 91 million standard cubic feet per day (MMSCFD) of natural gas, which would bring the total gas consumption of Bintuni up to approximately 202 MMSCFD. There are about 48 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves that have already been identified in the area.

He also said that the ministry would soon be signing a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with LG that would clarify the terms of their partnership, including those related to gas allocation.

“This is a milestone in the partnership forged [with LG] for the development of the petrochemical industry in Bintuni,” he said.

The integrated petrochemical complex in Bintuni would produce urea and ammonia-based fertilizers and a wide array of petrochemical products, including methanol, polypropylene and polyethylene.

Bintuni is located near the Tangguh liquefied natural gas (LNG) field in West Papua, which is one of the biggest contributors in Indonesia’s overseas gas contracts.

LG readies $1.3 billion for petrochemical plant in Papua | The Jakarta Post

*Kalbe Farma to start producing 
cancer drugs*

Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post | Business | Sat, August 09 2014, 3:34 PM

The country’s largest pharmaceutical company Kalbe Farma (KLBF) is looking to start the production and sale of cancer drugs in the third quarter of this year in a move that should help reduce imports.

Kalbe finance director and corporate secretary Vidjongtius said that the cancer drugs would be in injectable form and would initially be marketed in Indonesia.

“We are going to phase out our imports of cancer drugs once production begins in the third quarter,” he told reporters on Friday.

The cancer drugs will be produced at its Rp 250-billion (US$21.15 million) factory in Pulogadung, East Jakarta. The factory has a production capacity of 3 to 5 million units per year, but only 20 to 30 percent of the capacity will be used in the first year.

Vidjongtius said Kalbe would produce three types of injectable drug in the third quarter and another two types in the fourth quarter.

“They are part of chemotherapy treatment and will be able to be used to treat most cancers,” he added.

As of now, the imported cancer drugs, part of Kalbe’s prescribed drugs division, make up only a small portion of its business. It expects cancer drugs to contribute significantly to its business within the next five years with an annual average growth of 20 to 25 percent.

The company hopes later to export them to Southeast Asian countries as well, especially when the ASEAN Economic Community framework is implemented in 2015.

According to Vidjongtius, publicly listed Kalbe is also preparing to sell its Diabetasol milk and Fitbar energy bar in the Philippines in the coming months to grab a wider market and complement its existing sales of Extra Joss in the country.

Kalbe currently exports a few of its products to ASEAN countries, namely Woods’ cough syrup to Malaysia and Singapore, Zee milk to Myanmar and Hydro Coco coconut water to Vietnam.

Kalbe is upbeat that it will reap better results next year, after reducing its business growth target for this year, supported by higher production capacity — provided by new factories — and the expected wider coverage of the nationalhealth insurance (JKN) program.

Among the new factories that Kalbe is looking to operate is a powdered-milk factory in Cikampek, Karawang, West Java.

As for the JKN, Kalbe is optimistic that the government-run program will cover a higher number of Indonesians and thus boost the usage of Kalbe’s drugs. “About 12 percent of our prescribed drug sales were made in the JKN program. We hope to see the figure grow continuously over the years,” he said.

According to Kalbe’s latest financial results, the company booked Rp 2.13 trillion in total prescribed-drug sales in the first half, meaning the JKN program contributed around Rp 255 billion.

As previously reported, Kalbe has decided to reduce its 2014 business growth target to 11 to 13 percent, down from the initial target of 14 to 16 percent.

The revision was mainly triggered by a slower growth of sales booked in the first half, especially from sales generated by non-Kalbe products.

Kalbe’s share price remained unchanged at Rp 1,630 on Friday. 

The company, which has a Rp 76-trillion market capitalization, has seen its stocks surge 30.4 percent so far this year, outperforming the broader Jakarta Composite Index’s (JCI) 18.2 percent gain.

Kalbe Farma to start producing cancer drugs | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indocement allocates up 
to $150m to build two plants *
Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, August 09 2014, 3:18 PM

Major cement producer Indocement Tunggal Prakarsa is readying up US$150 million to finance the construction of two greenfield plants, which are expected to boost the company’s production by 2018 as it is faced with dwindling market share.

Indocement president director Christian Kartawijaya said Friday that his company was currently carrying out a feasibility study to establish two new plants that will be located in North Sumatra and in Pati, Central Java. Each is designed to have an annual production capacity of 2.5 million tons.

“Constructing a greenfield plant usually costs us around $200 to $300 per ton of capacity,” Christian explained, which means total investment for the two plants will stand between $100 million and $150 million.

Indocement aimed to boost its production capacity by about 45 percent to 30 million tons per year in 2018 when the two greenfield plants were expected to have begun operations, he said. Currently, the company produces 20.6 million tons of cement a year.

The two greenfield plants, as well as a brownfield facility currently under construction, are hoped to enable Indocement to maintain its share in the country’s cement market at around 31 percent after seeing reduced market share recently due to the expansion of its competitors, such as Semen Indonesia.

Christian said that Indocement would source the funds needed to establish the two greenfield plants from the company’s own cash.

“We hope the study can be concluded this year so we can start building the two factories next year. It usually takes around three years to establish a greenfield plant,” he explained.

Indocement is currently in the middle of an ambitious business expansion, having allocated Rp 4.5 trillion ($382.67 million) in capital expenditure (capex) this year mostly to finance the company in boosting its production output.

In October last year, the company launched construction of its 14th brownfield plant, with investment amounting to Rp 6.5 trillion. The plant will have a production capacity of 4.4 million tons of cement per year when it starts operations in the fourth quarter of next year.

Indocement, the country’s second-largest cement producer, recorded a drop in its market share from 32 percent in 2012 to 30.4 percent last year, mainly because it had no additional output last year to supply the market while its main competitor, Semen Indonesia, was ahead in building new plants.

In comparison, state-run Semen Indonesia, the country’s largest cement producer, saw its market share rise to 44 percent in 2013, compared to 41 percent in the previous year.

Indocement marketed 8.97 million tons of cement in the first half of the year, a 2.7 percent increase from 8.73 million tons in the first half of 2013. 

The company’s exports rose by 5.88 percent year-on-year to 36,000 tons during the period, as the company strived to mitigate oversupply and slumping demand in the country’s cement market due to the slowdown in construction and property sectors.

Indocement registered stagnant financial performance growth during the first half of the year, with its revenue rising 6.5 percent year-on-year to Rp 9.5 trillion and net profit growing by 3.76 percent to Rp 2.51 trillion, hauled by rising electricity costs and flat sales.

Indocement allocates up to $150m to build two plants | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Garuda mulls seeking capital 
injection*
Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post | Business | Sat, August 09 2014, 11:57 AM

National flag carrier Garuda Indonesia is considering asking for additional capital from the airline’s shareholders to improve the company’s financial structure which has weakened due to its aggressive expansion. 

Garuda finance director Handrito Hardjono said several major expansions carried out by the company in the past few years had inevitably squeezed its capital.

“We still have sufficient funds until the end of the year, but if we continue to go on in a similarly expansive pace, we will have to ask shareholders to inject additional capital next year,” he said during a media briefing on Friday.

The tight state of Garuda’s finances is reflected by its high debt-to-equity ratio (DER). With US$2.05 billion in total liabilities and $1.28 billion in shareholder equity at the end of June, Garuda’s DER is 1.6, which is relatively high.

Currently the government controls a majority stake in Garuda with 60.5 percent, followed by Credit Suisse AG Singapore TC AR CL PT Trans Airways — a group of companies — with 24.6 percent and other minority shareholders holding the remaining 14.9 percent.

Tycoon Chairul Tanjung, who is the coordinating economic minister, is one of the shareholders through Trans Airways.

The additional capital may be generated from the issuance of new shares or the sale of non-productive assets among other things, according to Handrito. “But we have not officially informed the shareholders about this and we have not come up with a specific amount [of requested capital]”, he added.

Garuda president director Emirsyah Satar, whose term ends later this year, said that continuous expansion was needed, even though the company had been in the red for the past two quarters.

“The market is growing and we need to expand to serve more customers,” he said, dismissing concerns that he would leave a poor financial legacy for the airline.

Emirsyah insisted that time lags and the economic situation prevented the airline from immediately generating returns from its investments. “We usually need 18 to 24 months to generate returns, but it also depends on the market,” he said.

Its financial reports reveal that Garuda recorded $163.85 million in net losses in the first three months of this year and the figure climbed $47.88 million in the second quarter, amounting to net losses of $211.73 million for the first half of 2014.

It also suffered a huge setback last year, when its net profits dropped 90 percent to $11.04 million.

Garuda has often attributed the decline to soaring fuel costs and the weaker rupiah. According to Handrito, every Rp 100 depreciation in the currency squeezes its operating profits by $10 million to $12 million every year. 

However, it has maintained its plan to purchase a total of 83 aircraft between 2013 and 2015 to bring its total fleet to 189 in 2015. 

By then, it expects to be able to achieve 63.5 billion in available seat kilometers, which is the measurement of an airline’s passenger-carrying capacity. 

Garuda’s shares, traded under the “GIAA” code on the Indonesian Stock Exchange, closed at Rp 419 on Friday, down 0.2 percent from a day before.
*
—JP/Tassia Sipahutar*
*
Garuda mulls seeking capital injection | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Oil Output to Fall Short of Target*

By Tito Summa Siahaan on 08:17 pm Aug 07, 2014

*Jakarta.* Aging oil fields and an unexpected snag in the development of East Java’s Ketapang block mean Indonesia will miss its oil output target as set in the 2014 state budget, according to oil and gas upstream regulator SKKMigas.

That may, in turn, hurt state revenue, which has been under pressure due to a slump in commodity prices. “Average oil output by the end of the year may reach just 98 percent of the targeted 818,000 barrels of oil per day,” said Muliawam, a director for operations at SKKMigas on Thursday.

Output for the first six months this year averaged 797,000 barrels per day, Muliawan said. Every 10,000 barrel shortfall causes the state budget deficit to widen by around Rp 1.9 trillion ($161 million), according to Finance Ministry calculations.

The state budget contains an assumption that the deficit will be reduced to Rp 242 trillion this year, or 2.4 percent of gross domestic product. The budget also contains a target of $29.7 billion in oil and gas revenue this year, a revision from earlier estimates of $30 billion.

Muliawan said the development of the Ketapang block’s Bukit Tua field was delayed after the operator was forced to move its platform due to geographical circumstances.

“The field will go on steam in March next year,” said Muliawan, adding that the initial schedule was for November.

Muliawan said that the field was expected to boost Indonesia’s oil output by 20,000 barrels per day.

Output in the second half of the year depends heavily on the Cepu block in East Java, which is operated by ExxonMobil Indonesia. Muliawan said output from Cepu will reach 80,000 bpd by the end of the year before it reaches its peak of 165,000 bpd in the second half of 2015.

The country is also trying to arrest a natural decline at aging oil fields.

“We will get another 10,000 barrels per day from Pertamina’s enhanced oil recovery [EOR] projects next year,” Muliawan said.

EOR is a method of extending dwindling resources by injecting water and chemicals into oil-bearing rock formations.

Adriansyah, president director of Pertamina EP, one of Pertamina’s usptream subsidiaries, said that the company may also miss its 128,000-bpd output target for this year. Adriansyah said that the company he helms, one of the largest oil producers in the country, may only reach 124,000 bpd this year.

Adriansyah explained that Pertamina EP had seen delays in its flagship Sangasanga project in East Kalimantan, which he blamed on disruption from coal mining. “Mining activities hurt the land. Because of that, we need to flatten the land first which costs us time,” he said.

Adriansyah revealed plans to scale back EOR projects next year. “Currently, we have around eight to 10 EOR projects. This has led us to lose focus. In 2015, we will focus on only two EOR projects, in Rantau and Jirak fields in South Sumatra,” he added.

Pertamina’s lack of expertise in managing EOR projects has previously been cited as an argument against handing the state-owned company the Mahakam block, which is currently managed by French company Total under a contract due to expire in 2017.

Oil Output to Fall Short of Target | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s Baha’i Community Grateful for Long-Awaited State Recognition*
By Jakarta Globe on 11:30 pm Aug 07, 2014


@lukmansaifuddin, Lukman tweeted last month that “Baha’i is a religion, not a sect,” in response to a letter sent by the Home Affairs Ministry requesting clarification about the 200-year-old faith.

The ministry is currently reviewing the suggestion of officially allowing the religious option of Baha’i on Indonesian KTP, or identity card.

Citizens are required to state their religion on their KTP, which they acquire at the age of 17. At present, only six government recognized religions can legally appear on an ID card, namely Islam, Protestant, Catholic, Buddhist, Hindu and Confucianist.

“I told [the ministry] that Baha’i is a religion protected by articles 28E and 29 in the Constitution,” Lukman tweeted on July 24.

Not long after, however, the Indonesian media began accusing the minister of promoting a new religion.

“That’s a distortion [of my previous statements],” he said in response, adding that he was not authorized to make any such endorsements.

“A number of online media sites have made misleading comments regarding my tweets, saying that I’ve inaugurated a new religion,” Lukman said.

Lukman further emphasized that Baha’is — whether or not they can put their religious identity on their ID cards — deserve equal public services from the government, including those concerning population and legal issues.

Nevertheless, the Baha’i assembly in its Thursday’s press statement, said it wanted the people of Indonesia to learn about the religion from a credible source.

“Baha’i is an independent religion, neither a traditional belief nor a sect deviating from another faith,” the statement says.

“The core of Baha’i teachings is the oneness of God; the oneness of mankind and the spiritual basis of every religion,” the assembly explained.

Indonesia’s Baha’i Community Grateful for Long-Awaited State Recognition | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s Foreign Exchange Reserves Are on the Rise*

By Muhamad Al Azhari on 08:33 pm Aug 08, 2014

*Jakarta.* Indonesia’s foreign exchange reserves increased by $2.8 billion in July to an almost two-year high, thanks to a surge in capital inflows, successful Euro Bonds sale by the government and higher income from oil and gas, data from the central bank showed on Friday.

Bank Indonesia data showed reserves rose to $110.5 billion at the end of July from $107.7 billion at the end of June. It was the highest level since December 2012.

Bank Indonesia attributed the rise, partly due to capital inflows from the success of Indonesia’s debut sale of Euro bonds, in which the government raised €1 billion in proceeds. Indonesia turned to Europe to take advantage of lower borrowing costs to raise funds to help plug budget deficit.

Indonesia also managed to post higher revenue from the oil and gas sector, in which the amount was higher than the amount of the government’s foreign denominated debt that had to be paid within that month.

General capital inflows from investors seeking to invest in portfolio investment also contributed to the rise in reserves.

“That current forex position can pay imports and foreign debts of the government for 6.2 months,” Bank Indonesia said.

It added that the increase in reserves helped strengthen the country’s monetary position, cushioning it from any external instability, especially from fluctuation in the financial markets.

Still, the rupiah lost 0.5 percent to trade at 11,822 against the dollar on Friday from 11,766 the previous day.

The currency lost 2 percent during the week, based on data from Bank Indonesia. Analysts have said the central bank is letting the rupiah weaken and does not interfere much in the currency markets, in a bid to support exports and reduce imports, which ultimately will help narrow the country’s current account deficit.

The current account reflects the widest measurement of trade, including the flow of goods, services and money in and out of the country.

The central bank has targeted a current account deficit at below 3 percent this of gross domestic product year.

Indonesia’s current account deficit stood at 2.12 percent of GDP, or equivalent to $4.3 billion in the first quarter of this year.

The central bank is expected to release data on the current account in mid-August. Finance Minister M. Chatib Basri said in June that the deficit in the second quarter is likely to be higher than 4.4 percent of GDP as seen in the same period last year.

Indonesia's Foreign Exchange Reserves Are on the Rise | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Indonesia’s economy grows at slowest rate since 2009.*

*Mining exports fell significantly because of rules banning shipments of mineral ore*
Jakarta: Indonesia’s economy unexpectedly failed to gain traction in the second quarter, growing at the slowest annual pace since the last three months of 2009.

The statistics bureau said the growth rate was 5.12 per cent, compared with the median forecast of 5.30 per cent in a Reuters poll and the previous quarter’s pace of 5.21 per cent.

Indonesian growth has been trending down in the past two years. One factor has been weak exports. This year, mining exports have fallen significantly because of Indonesian rules banning shipments of mineral ore.

In the latest quarter, there was a trade deficit of $2.20 billion (Dh8.08 billion) in April-June, following a surplus of $1.07 billion in the first three months of the year

Leo Putra Rinaldy, economist with Mandiri Sekuritas in Jakarta, said the slowdown in the second quarter appeared to be “mainly caused by slowing investment. Political conditions in the second quarter may have caused some businesses to hold their investments and tightening in monetary policy by the central bank is also starting to materialise, especially in the property sector.”

The second quarter included the campaign to elect Indonesia’s new president. Some economists thought campaign spending would add enough to domestic consumption to lift the quarter’s growth pace about that of January-March.

Getting the economic growth rate higher is one of many challenges that will face President-elect Joko Widodo, who is due to take office on October 20.

Domestic consumption, which accounts for more than half of GDP, has remained solid even though inflation soared last year after fuel prices were hiked.

The central bank has maintained its tight monetary policy since last year to aid the rupiah, cool inflation and contain the country’s large current account deficit.

Between June and November 2013, Bank Indonesia raised the benchmark interest rate by 175 basis points to 7.5 per cent. The rate has been on hold since then, and most economists expect it to remain on hold the rest of this year.

The central bank’s next policy meeting is August 14.

Indonesia’s economy grows at slowest rate since 2009 | GulfNews.com


*'Mining exports fell significantly because of rules banning shipments of mineral ore'
*
Maybe banning shipments of mineral ore will hurt for know, But I Really Support that for Long-Term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Kishida, Indonesia’s Jokowi seek enhanced security, economic ties*
_Meeting is first since Indonesian president-elect won campaign_





_RI-Japan diplomacy: Indonesian President-elect Joko Widodo (right) gestures to Japan's Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida (left) prior to their meeting in Jakarta on Tuesday. Kishida, who's on a two-day visit, held the meeting with Indonesia's president-elect to boost their relationship on economic and security issues. (AFP/Adek Berry)_

JAKARTA – Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida held talks Tuesday with Indonesian President-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and discussed boosting security and economic ties.

Speaking to reporters after the talks, Jokowi, who was elected July 9, said they mainly covered maritime security, Japanese investment in infrastructure and Indonesia’s controversial law on coal and mineral resources.

Jokowi said Japan wants to strengthen its cooperation with Indonesia in terms of maritime security and promoting observance of related international rules and laws.

He said he told Kishida that he expects more investment from Japan but wants more of it focused on infrastructure development, such as construction of deep seaports.

“There must be deep seaports on all islands,” he said.

Jokowi said Kishida also raised the issue of Indonesia’s ban on the export of raw ores such as nickel and bauxite, which went into effect Jan. 12 under a law that stipulates that raw ores must be processed at smelters in Indonesia before being exported.

“He wants some more discussions regarding this issue, but I told him that I (will) stick to our law and our constitution mandates that our natural resources shall be used for the people’s welfare,” Jokowi said.

Mandated by the 2009 Mining Law, the export ban is aimed at adding value to mineral exports and developing the downstream industry by forcing local processing.

Japan, which is home to some of the world’s biggest stainless steel producers, relies extensively on Indonesian nickel, which accounts for 44 percent of its total needs. Although Japanese smelters can survive off their stockpiles, their reserves may not last long.

For that reason, Japan wants Indonesia to exclude it from the ban. It is also considering bringing the case to the World Trade Organization if consultations with Indonesia over the ban fail to reach a settlement.

In an interview Monday, Jokowi promised to hold talks with all stakeholders regarding the issue, but cautioned against high expectations, saying the issue is not one that can be easily resolved to every party’s satisfaction.

Jokowi also told reporters Kishida handed him a letter from Prime Minister Shinzo Abe inviting him to visit Japan soon after he takes office, which is expected to happen in October.

Kishida, who arrived in Jakarta late Monday for a two-day visit, was also scheduled to hold talks Tuesday with his Indonesian counterpart, Marty Natalegawa.

Kishida, Indonesia's Jokowi seek enhanced security, economic ties | The Japan Times

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Taiwan to boost investment 
in RI*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, August 12 2014, 6:01 PM

A delegation of Taiwanese investors expressed interest in investingfurther in the electronics and chemical industries in Indonesia during a meeting with Industry Ministry officials in Jakarta on Tuesday.

"They are interested in investing in a number of sectors in Indonesia, particularly the solar cell, electronics and petrochemical industries," Industry Deputy Minister Alex Retraubun told reporters in Jakarta after the meeting as quoted by _kompas.com_ on Tuesday.

In the solar cell sector, Alex said the ministry would facilitate a discussion between Taiwan and officials of state-owned electronics component maker PT Lembaga Elektronika Nasional (LEN) Industri.

Meanwhile in the electronics industry, he said the government was waiting for the realization of Foxconn investment in Indonesia.

Foxconn, which is also known as Hon Hai Precision Industry Ltd., produces electronics components for various brands, including Apple, Acer, Cisco, Dell, Hewlett-Packard and Intel.

In February, Foxconn signed a letter of intent with the Jakarta administration, agreeing to invest around US$1 billion in the country over three to five years.

Retraubun refused to give details of the potential amount of new investment from Taiwan. "It is being discussed. We will intensify discussions in the future," he said. (nfo)

Taiwan to boost investment in RI | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Angkasa Pura II Scores Rp1.5t BII Loan for Airport Revamp*
By Basten Gokkon on 09:19 pm Aug 12, 2014


*Jakarta.* State-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura II has secured Rp 1.5 trillion ($128.3 million) in loans from Bank Internasional Indonesia, one of the country’s largest lenders, to finance a Soekarno-Hatta International Airport revamp that will triple its passenger capacity.

Angkasa Pura II, signed a Rp 1.5 trillion loan facility agreement with BII on Monday, according to a statement obtained by the Jakarta Globe on Tuesday.

The loan facility, which matures in 10 years, is the airport operator’s first bank loan for the expansion project.

Angkasa Pura II plans to renovate Soekarno-Hatta’s three terminals in order to boost the international airport’s passengers capacity to some 60 million travellers from the current 22 million fliers by the end of the next decade.

“An estimated Rp 26 trillion is required for the [expansion] project ,” Tri S. Sunoko, Angkasa Pura II’s president director, said in the statement.

The ambitious, long-awaited endeavour includes the construction of Terminal 3 Ultimate, which is scheduled for completion next year and will serve as a port for the most technologically advanced commercial planes operating in the archipelago.

The airport operator, which controls 13 airports in the western part of Indonesia, also plans to build an integrated building connecting Terminal 1 and Terminal 2.

The all-in-one structure will house a shopping center, hotel, parking area, train station as well as an automated people mover, a mass transit system currently utilized by only seven airports across Asia.

“The time loan facility for Angkasa Pura II is in line with our humanizing financial services mission, which is BII’s real commitment to support the government’s efforts in improving infrastructure in Indonesia, including airport development to support air transportation and tourism,” said Taswin Zakaria, chief executive and president director at BII, in the statement.

Angkasa Pura II’s Tri said the company is in the process of seeking out more loans from other banks and non-banking financial institutions to finance its expansion project.

Angkasa Pura II Scores Rp1.5t BII Loan for Airport Revamp | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Trans-Sumatra Toll Road Set to Break Ground*

By Tito Summa Siahaan on 07:55 pm Aug 11, 2014





Participants of the Tour de Singkarak pedal across Kelok 9 of Payakumbuh in West Sumatra last month. The government sets to build toll road across the island next month. (JG Photo/Afriadi Hikmal)

*Jakarta.* State Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan said the construction of a 2,700 kilometer toll road connecting provinces in Sumatra island was scheduled to break ground next month.

“The ground-breaking ceremony will be held on Sept. 9,” Dahlan said on the sideline of a meeting with Coordinating Minister for the Economy Chairul Tanjung on Monday.

The cost of construction is estimated at Rp 300 trillion ($23.6 billion).

Chairul said the project still awaits the presidential regulation, which will detail on the direct appointment for the toll road construction.

“We will schedule a cabinet meeting led by the president after Aug. 17,” he added.

As the construction of the toll road will be funded by the state budget, the president will have to stipulate the legal framework for the project to be developed.

According to the plan, the government will assign Hutama Karya to undertake the project as it is the only large state infrastructure firm not listed on the stock exchange.

Dedy Priatna, deputy for infrastructure at the National Development Planning Agency, said the government would focus its effort in the Trans-Sumatra toll road construction in two sections namely Medan-Binjai and Palembang-Indralaya.

The toll road will comprise 23 different sections.

Also in the meeting, Chairul said he had instructed the transportation ministry to undertake a feasibility study to look for a location to build a harbor as an alternative for Merak port, which connects Java with Sumatra.

“We want to improve the connectivity between Sumatra and Java,” he said. “I also instructed the public works ministry to deepen the port and ASDP [state-owned ferry operator] to buy bigger ships so that traffic between Merak and [Lampung’s] Bakaheuni can be more efficient.”

Bambang Susantono, the deputy to the transport minister, said Merak could no longer be expanded as there was no more land available near the port.

“The only alternative is to build a port in another location,” he added.

In related news, Achmad Gani Ghazali, the head of Toll Road Regulatory Agency (BPJT), was quoted by Investor Daily on Sunday as saying that another toll road in Sumatra, which will be 61.7 km long, is also set to break ground in September.

The toll road, which connects the North Sumatra capital Medan to the Kuala Namu International Airport in Deli Serdang, is estimated to cost Rp 6.37 trillion.

Land acquisition for the project already progressed to 78.75 percent.

The winning tender for the project is likely by a consortium of state companies, the only party that submitted an offer to the government.

Trans-Sumatra Toll Road Set to Break Ground | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

*LIVABLE CITY*
*Seven Indonesian cities most livable: Survey*
Selasa, 12 Agustus 2014 | 10:56 WIB






JAKARTA. Balikpapan, Surakarta, Malang, Yogyakarta, Palembang, Makassar and Bandung have been named the country’s most livable cities in the 2014 Most Livable City Index, a survey by the Indonesian Association of Planners (IAP).

The survey, which was conducted in 17 cities across the archipelago, shows that 63.6 percent of overall respondents were satisfied with the cities’ quality of living, with Balikpapan, the business capital of East Kalimantan, rated the highest as 71.12 percent of its residents said the city was comfortable.

Audrie Napitupulu, 27, a communications staff member at a multinational company in Balikpapan, was surprised to find in her first few days in the city that foods, hangout spots and sports facilities there were comparable to those available in Jakarta, and were beyond her expectations.

“The quality of life is definitely higher [than in Jakarta]. Here you can do a lot more things in a day and the facilities are good,” said Audrie, who recently moved from Jakarta to Balikpapan, where foreign and domestic companies, mostly in the coal and oil sectors, have been carrying out business for dozens of years.

“As you take your first steps in the city at the airport, it becomes clear that Balikpapan [is livable].” Sepinggan Airport in Balikpapan was expanded last year due to overcapacity and renovations made more the airport modern-looking.

Separately, Indra Prasadi, 24, a Bandung-based architect, said a lot of aesthetic improvements had been made to the capital city of West Java, since Mayor Ridwan Kamil was elected to office in 2013.

“His background as a renowned architect has helped him transform Bandung into a much more interesting city,” Indra said. “For example, the establishment of themed city parks, such as Taman Jomblo [Single People’s Park] and Taman Musik [Music Park], which offer their own uniqueness.”

The city’s poor transportation system, however, remained a problem for most of its residents, he said. “I also regret the fact that Bandung, once famous for its groups of art deco buildings, is best-known as a shopping destination.”

Elok Kurniasari, 30, a private sector employee who has lived in Malang since she was a child, said the affordable cost of living in Malang was one of the most important aspects that made the city a comfortable place to live.

“Malang also has adequate public transportation that operates until very late at night,” Elok said. “Since Malang is now growing into a busier city, I really hope the administration improves the city’s transportation system soon.”

The survey, which involved a total of 1,000 respondents with a 2 percent margin of error, placed Malang in second place alongside Surakarta, following Balikpapan, with 69.3 percent of its respondents saying that the city was livable, higher than the national index of 63.6 percent.

IAP chairman Bernardus Djonoputro said that despite their “livable” status, the top seven cities still dealt with classic problems surrounding their transportation systems, infrastructure quality and high cost of living. “This survey is conducted to measure the residents’ quality of living, not to compare one city to another,” he said.

He said that in IAP’s studies in 2009 and 2011, almost half of Indonesian citizens felt their cities were not livable. “This year’s result is higher than our past results. But we could not use it as a comparison because we surveyed more respondents and cities this year.”

During the opening ceremony of the 24th Eastern Regional Organization of Planning and Housing (EAROPH) World Congress, Public Works Minister Djoko Kirmanto said the number of urban inhabitants had tripled in the last four decades. Metropolitan cities such as Jakarta, Surabaya, Bandung, Medan, Palembang and Makassar remain attractive for people from rural areas wishing to migrate.

Quoting Central Statistics Agency data, he said the number of people living in urban areas accounted for 49.8 percent of Indonesia’s total population of 237.6 million in 2010, and was estimated to grow to 68 percent by 2025. (Nadya Natahadibrata)


Seven Indonesian Cities Most Livable: Survey - Kontan Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Bali provides 24-hour medics in anticipation of ebola*
Senin, 11 Agustus 2014 19:47 WIB | 835 Views







_Photo document of passenger medical check at Ngurah Rai International Airport, Denpasar, Bali. (ANTARA/Nyoman Budhiana)_

Denpasar, Bali (ANTARA News) - The health office of Bali Province has provided a round-the-clock medical team in Ngurah Rai International Airport to anticipate the possibility of Ebola virus transmission coming from the passengers, an official said here on Monday.

The medical team consists of doctors, nurses, and ambulances, head of the Balis health office Dr. Ketut Suarjaya noted.

"Every passenger arriving from areas exposed to Ebola cases will be examined. If symptoms of the disease are noted, the passengers will be immediately checked by the medics. The suspects will be isolated in rooms that have been prepared at the Sanglah general hospital, he explained.

According to him, the preparedness system is not only for Ebola virus, which is currently endemic in Africa. It has been running since when bird flu, SARS, and Mers-CoV outbreaks had been reported.

So far, no Ebola suspect has been reported in Indonesia.

"The Ministry of Health has urged to raise awareness, as currently Ebola is not only endemic in Africa, but is also found in Arabian countries. Therefore, it is necessary to increase awareness to the hajj and umroh pilgrims," Dr. Suarjaya added.

The health office has also informed people about the disease, in addition to keeping the surveillance officers on the field at all entrances of Bali, including ports.

"Not everyone who enters Bali via airport will be examined. The scanning will be done on only those arrive who from the areas prone to Ebola," he noted.

Suarjaya added that the scanner that has been installed at Ngurah Rai Airport can detect body temperature of a particular virus suffered by a person. The infection is usually indicated by an increase in body temperature. (T.KR-LWA/INE/H-YH/KR-BSR/F001)

Bali provides 24-hour medics in anticipation of ebola - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*TRANSPORTATION*
*MRT underground work starts*
Rabu, 13 Agustus 2014 | 11:26 WIB






JAKARTA. Jakarta motorists may expect worse traffic conditions around Jl. Surdirman as MRT underground work started in earnest on Tuesday night.

After starting underground construction in Senayan and Setiabudi in South Jakarta, in July, and at Hotel Indonesia traffic circle and Dukuh Atas in Central Jakarta in April, the project contractor started further underground work in Istora Senayan and Bendungan Hilir on Tuesday night, resulting in the median strip being widened and closed for at least two years.

Traffic along the thoroughfare is expected to worsen further.

City-owned MRT project operator PT MRT Jakarta president director Dono Boestami has asked for residents’ understanding as they would be the ones most affected by the project.

“We are happy with the progress of the construction. On the other hand, we need residents’ understanding and support so that the project can progress in the way we want,” he said in a press release on Tuesday.

Dono, however, said that the number of lanes would remain the same as the project contractor had converted the green lane to an additional lane.

Dono explained that the first-phase construction of the Istora underground station would be carried out from Tuesday night until Aug. 25.

The phase will include paving the median strip, repainting the busway separator, turning the sidewalks into the slow lanes and relocating the fast lanes to the present slow lanes. The busway lanes will be relocated to two of the present fast lanes, while maintaining the busway’s exclusivity.

MRT Jakarta construction director M. Nasyir said that the process would be continued by building a guide wall and diaphragm wall. “The construction of the main structure of the station is scheduled to be completed by April 2016,” he said.

Meanwhile, commencement of the Bendungan Hilir underground station’s construction will be marked with the paving of the median strip and a traffic detour in the area.

Preparations will be carried out from Tuesday night until Aug. 20. “We will need a 30-meter-wide work area in the midpoint of the street,” Nasyir said.

As a consequence, the project contractor will dismantle a pedestrian bridge under the Karet overpass in the Setiabudi area, which will be carried out from Friday until Wednesday. “Pedestrians can temporarily use the pedestrian bridge in front of the Le Meridien hotel,” he said, adding that during the dismantlement, the Jakarta Traffic Police would apply one lane of contra-flow traffic in the area.

“We are working together with the Jakarta Traffic Police and the Jakarta Transportation Agency to organize traffic in order to minimize the impact,” he said.

Jakarta Transportation Agency head Muhammad Akbar said the authorities would relocate the fast lanes to the slow lanes to provide ample space for construction work. “We will close the actual fast lanes on both sides of the road,” he said.

Even though the authorities will maintain exclusive lanes for Transjakarta buses on each side of the rood, in some parts of thoroughfare, Transjakarta buses will have to share a lane with other vehicles.

As a result, travel time for Transjakarta buses serving Corridor 1 plying Blok M–Kota will inevitably be extended by about seven minutes to more than 20 minutes.

There will be six underground MRT stations along the thoroughfare; Senayan, Istora, Bendungan Hilir, Setiabudi, Dukuh Atas and the Hotel Indonesia traffic circle. The tunnel boring machine will arrive next year. (Sita W. Dewi)

MRT Underground Work Starts - Kontan Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President Yudhoyono hopes to reinforce US, RI relations*
Selasa, 12 Agustus 2014 14:50 WIB | 627 Views




President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (right) and US Senator John McCain (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono was optimistic of further strengthening multi-level cooperation between Indonesia and the United States, including economic and political areas.

"I hope we can further promote better cooperation," the president stated while receiving US Senator McCain at the Presidential Office here on Tuesday.

At the start of their meeting, President Yudhoyono welcomed him for the second time after the two figures had previously met during the Shangri-La Dialogue in Jakarta several years ago.

President Yudhoyono noted that in the past meeting with the US senator several years ago, he discussed efforts to reinforce bilateral relations with the United States and regional as well as international issues.

Now, according to the President, security in the world is being disturbed by several conflicts such as those in Syria, Libya, Palestine, and Ukraine.

Yudhoyono also expressed gratitude for the strong cooperation between the two nations in fields such as the trade, maritime, and marine sectors.

Earlier, Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Sharif Cicip Sutardjo remarked that the US government supported the development of the marine and fisheries sectors in Indonesia. 

"The United States supported the development of the marine and fisheries sector in Indonesia, among others, through the Indonesian Marine and Climate Support (IMACS) and the Marine Protected Areas Governance (MPAG) projects," the minister asserted.

Minister Sutardjo made the statement while receiving US Senator Sheldon Whitehouse from Rhode Island in Jakarta on Sunday.

According to Sharif, the significant results of the IMACS project included reinforcement of sustainable fishery management and capacity-building in reducing illegal, unreported, unregulated (IUU) fishing practices.

The minister explained that the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries had an opportunity in 2013 to participate in the fishery management training held at the Rhode Island University of the United States financed by the IMACS.

"The training has strengthened the Ministry of Marine and Fisheries Affairs in assessing and formulating fishery management plans. The programs important achievement is the launch of Regional Fishery Management Plan of Fishery Management 718 in February 2014," he added.
_
(A014/INE/o001) 
EDITED BY INE
(T.SYS/A/KR-BSR/O001) 

President Yudhoyono hopes to reinforce US, RI relations - ANTARA News_

*Telkom to invest US$200 million in Silicon Valley*
Rabu, 13 Agustus 2014 18:33 WIB | 461 Views




PT Telkom president, Arief Yahya. (ANTARA)

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - State telecommunications company PT Telkom said it will invest US$200 million in venture capital business in the Silicon Valley in the United States. 

Telkom would team up with a number of venture capital companies to tap the highly profitable digital creative industry in Silicon Valley, its president Arief Yahya said here on Wednesday. 

Telkom will expand business entering the business area of a number of world class companies operating in digital creative industry, Arief added. 

He said digital creative companies in Silicon Valley have large business value exceeding the business value of Telkom. 

He said digital creative industry in the Silicon Valley accounts for 21 percent of the US GDP.

Google, and Facebook are among digital creative companies based in the Silicon Valley, he said.

With the investment of US$200 million in venture capital, Telkom hope to gain from the highly potential business, he said.

Telkom would enter the Silicon Valley through Telkom Metra , a subsidiary operating in the portfolio of information-media-edutainment.

Telkom Matra will team up with technology companies such as Fenox Venture, which has many start-up like SiceCar, Lark, META, ShareThis, 99co, and TechInAsia.

The investment is expected to help meet the target of Telkom that international business operation would contribute 10 percent to its income in 2015, Arief said. 

(AS/F001) 

Telkom to invest US$200 million in Silicon Valley - ANTARA News

*Tax receipt reaches rp548.1 trillion - (d)*
Selasa, 12 Agustus 2014 12:32 WIB | 593 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The countrys tax receipt until August 8, 2014 has reached Rp548.1 trillion or 51.11 percent of the target set at Rp1,072.4 trillion set in the revised 2014 state budget, the Directorate General of Tax Affairs said.

In a release, the directorate general said the tax receipt in the first half of this year was bigger than the tax revenue in the same period a year earlier which stood at Rp499.8 trillion or 50.22 percent of the target set in the state budget.

It said that of the Rp548.1 trillion, Rp275.5 is non oil and non gas income tax, which is 56.7 percent of the target at Rp485.97 trillion and Rp223.9 trillion are sale and luxury good taxes or 47.1 percent of the target in the state budget at Rp475.58 trillion.

It also included Rp1.05 trillion of building and land tax or about 4.8 percent of the target at Rp21.7 trillion. 

Some Rp2.9 trillion tax receipt in the first half of the year was other taxes or 57.3 percent of the target at Rp5.17 trillion while Rp44.5 trillion is oil and gas income tax or 53.04 of the Rp83.8 trillion target.

Earlier, Finance Minister Chatib Basri stressed the importance of expanding the tax base so that efforts to collect taxes would not be focused on traditional sectors only such as mining, and other commodities like crude palm oil (CPO).

He said expansion of tax sources should be carried out on sectors which so far had not yet been exploited optimally such as the property, financial and service sectors, thus the year-end tax target would be achieved.

"There are several sectors which experienced high growth such as property, finance, transportation service and communications. We have to realize that though these sectors have been tapped yet it is not yet optimal," the minister said.(*)

Tax receipt reaches rp548.1 trillion - (d) - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

*Govt Pledges Incentives For Private Oil Refineries*
Lukas Hendra TM - Wednesday, August 13 2014, 5:13 pm






JAKARTA – Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) opens opportunity to the investors who want to build their own refineries and pledges to provide the same incentives as contained in the public private partnership (KPS) scheme.

Director General of Oil and Gas at Ministry of ESDM Edy Hermantoro said the same incentives would be offered to the investors who would build the refineries in order to have economic value.

The only thing that differentiates it to the PPP is that the government will not provide land to the investors who want to build the refineries.

“If the investors have their own land, we will offer the same incentives with the KPS refineries in order to have an economic value,” he said, Monday (8/11/2014).

The offer will be applied once the private companies build the refineries which produce oil and fuel and petrochemicals. According to him, Indonesia’s failure on new refineries was caused by the non economic value.

Meanwhile, Indonesia needs to have two new refineries to overcome oil fuel (BBM) deficit of 608,000 barrels per day.

Based on Indonesia Business Daily data, Indonesia’s refineries capacity currently reaches 1,1157 million barrels per day while the oil production which could be processed in the country reaches only 649,000 barrels per day.

In practice, the need of domestic oil fuel reaches 1,257 million barrels per day.

Ministry of ESDM predicted that Indonesia’s refineries capacity may reach 1,167 million barrels per day in 2015 with the oil production of 719,000 barrels per day.

In that year, the need of BBM may reach 1,359 million barrels per day with the deficit of 640,000 barrels per day.

Govt Pledges Incentives for Private Oil Refineries | Current Issues - Bisnis.com


----------



## Nike

*Japan’s Sumitomo Secures Ulubelu Geothermal Contract From Pertamina*





A file photo shows a power plant supported by geothermal energy belonging to Pertamina Geothermal Energy in Kamojang on April 22, 2010. (AFP Photo/Adek Berry)

*Jakarta.* Japanese trading house Sumitomo announced on Wednesday that it has won an engineering, procurement and construction, or EPC, contract for Pertamina’s geothermal power plant project in Lampung.

The 110-megawatt Ulubelu Geothermal Power plant will be constructed by Sumitomo together with the company’s local partner, state-owned engineering firm Rekayasa Industri.

The plant will comprise of two separate units, namely unit three and unit four, as part of the largest geothermal plant complex in the area.

“Construction of [unit 3 and unit 4] should be completed by July 2016 and July 2017 [respectively],” the company said in a statement on its website.

The complex already comprises of two geothermal plants with a combined capacity of 110 MW.

Pertamina had secured $300 million in loans from the World Bank in 2012 to finance several geothermal projects, which include the Ulubelu plant.

Pertamina Geothermal Energy, a subsidiary of Pertamina, aims to increase its geothermal capacity to 847 MW by 2018, from a current capacity of 402 MW.

A further objective for Pertamina Geothermal is to boost the generation capacity to 2,300 MW by 2025 as part of a larger mission to turn Pertamina into a regional energy champion. Indonesia currently exploits only 5 percent of its 29,000-MW geothermal potential.

The government recently raised the selling price for electricity produced from geothermal power plants to between 11.5 cents and 29 cents per kilowatt hour, from the previous 10 cents-18.5 cents.

Indonesia hopes to have renewable energy make up 23 percent of Indonesia’s energy mix, with geothermal alone expected to contribute 12 percent. State-utility firm Perusahaan Listrik Negara said at least $77.3 billion in investment would be needed to add 13,000 MW of renewable energy to the country’s supply by 2021.
Japan’s Sumitomo Secures Ulubelu Geothermal Contract From Pertamina | The Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia Holds Firm on Ore Ban Amid $18 Billion Investment*

on 12:32 pm Aug 13, 2014




Trucks are parked at Newmont’s Batu Hijau mine. Work has been idled since June 2014, when Newmont declared force majeure after it filled its warehouses with concentrates. (Antara Photo/Ahmad Subaidi)

Indonesia’s ban on ore exports will remain in place under the next government as the curbs spur as much as $18 billion in investment in processing plants by 2017, said the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry. Nickel climbed.

Mostly Chinese investors are planning at least 64 facilities to process nickel, bauxite and other metals, R. Sukhyar, director general of mineral and coal, said in an interview. Investments reached $4.9 billion so far this year, said Sukhyar, who’ll keep his post in the new administration.

Nickel is the second-biggest gainer among commodities this year after the largest mined producer barred ore exports to compel investments in local processing. The maintenance of the ban after presidential elections last month is pivotal to predictions for further price increases from banks including BNP Paribas. Joko Widodo, the Jakarta governor elected to succeed Susilo Bambang

Yudhoyono, and Prabowo Subianto, who challenged the result, say they’ll keep the ban, said Sukhyar.

“It’s important to maintain the policy,” Sukhyar said on Aug. 11 in Jakarta. “Investors have made it clear to the government that they don’t want any change in policy because it could damage all their investments and they would lose trust.”

President Yudhoyono prohibited ore exports from Southeast Asia’s largest economy in January in a wager that investment and higher prices would more than offset job cuts and lost revenue from unprocessed shipments over time. The curb will shift the global nickel market into a deficit next year for the first time since 2010, according to Morgan Stanley.

*Price outlook*

Nickel, used to make stainless steel, rallied as much as 56 percent this year to $21,625 a metric ton in May. Futurestraded 0.2 percent higher at $18,788 a ton on the London Metal Exchange at 6:03 a.m. in London, climbing for a third day. The price will stay above $18,000 this year, said Sukhyar.

“When the ban was first brought in, people were a bit skeptical that it possibly wouldn’t last that long,” James Glenn, an economist at National Australia Bank, said from Melbourne on Wednesday. “It’s definitely become clear that this is something that’s going to be in place for a while to come.”

A jump to $25,000 is plausible, according to Stephen Briggs, a metal strategist at BNP Paribas in London, whose outlook was conditional on the maintenance of the ban. Nickel was listed by Societe Generale SA among its top picks for this half as the curb was seen moving the market to shortages.

*‘Same view’*

Joko and Prabowo “shared the same view and acknowledged the importance of value-added processing and for us not to export raw materials anymore,” said Sukhyar, who was appointed to his post in December and has been working at the ministry since 1979. Yudhoyono’s term ends in October.

Jusuf Kalla, Joko’s running mate, said in June during the contest for votes that they would keep the ban, a stance that was further supported by campaign documents. Prabowo would retain the ban should he become president, his brother and financial adviser, Hashim Djojohadikusumo, said on June 6.

Investors will build 30 nickel smelters that will process about 20 million tons of ore when all of them start production in 2017, Sukhyar said. Before the ban, most unprocessed nickel ore was shipped direct to China to make nickel pig iron, a cheaper substitute for the refined metal.
Nickel demand will outstrip supply by 97,100 tons in 2015, according to Morgan Stanley, while Goldman Sachs Group sees a 200,000 ton deficit next year. The ban will cut mined output in Indonesia to 8.9 percent of supply from mines in 2015 from 29 percent last year, Morgan Stanley said in a July 8 report.
“You can expect to see the market move more into a reasonably significant deficit toward the end of this year and into next year,” said Glenn. “That’s going to see renewed support for the nickel price.”

Commodity and Number of Planned Processing Plants
Nickel 30
Bauxite 5
Iron 7
Manganese 3
Zircon 13
Lead and Zinc 2
Kaolin and Zeolite 4
Total 64
Source: Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry

_Bloomberg_
Indonesia Holds Firm on Ore Ban Amid $18 Billion Investment | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

*Motorcycles Sales Volume May Reach 10 Million Units*
Dini Hariyanti - Wednesday, August 13 2014, 6:08 pm





JAKARTA – The sales of motorcycle may reach more than 10 million units per year.

According to Chairman of Motorcycle Industry Association (AISI) Gunadi Sindhiwinata, the total number of motorcycle in Indonesia currently* reaches 80 million units*. The market may continue to increase up to 10 million -12 million units per year.

“The motorcycle market may continue to develop and grow in the next 10-15 years. People would still need motorcycles until the position is replaced by cars,” he said in Jakarta, Wednesday (8/13/2014).

During the first half of 2014, the motorcycles sales grew by 7.02% year-on-year to 4.2 million units from 3.9 million units in the same period of last year.

The motorcycles market is considered more stable in the second half in view of the improving business condition. However, the Eid ul Fitr holiday in July 2014 still affected the sales volume.

Motorcycles Sales Volume May Reach 10 Million Units | Current Issues - Bisnis.com


----------



## MarveL

*POWER PLANT*
*Java, Bali to face power crisis soon*
Kamis, 14 Agustus 2014 | 10:03 WIB






JAKARTA. Java and Bali, the country’s economic hubs, are heading for an electricity crisis earlier than many had predicted as delays in the operation of several key power plants are expected to curb supply amid soaring demand by industry.

State power company PT PLN warned on Wednesday that the decline in the electricity reserve margin in the Java-Bali area would reach an alarming level in 2016, earlier than a previous forecast of beyond 2018.

PLN director for construction Nasri Sebayang said the reserve margin was currently hovering at 27 percent, already lower than the ideal level of 30 percent.

“The margin will continue to drop significantly as there is no significant supply from new power plants while demand keeps on rising at a rapid pace,” Nasri said.

According to the company’s projections, the margin in Java-Bali will plunge to 18 percent in 2015 and to 16 percent in 2016 and 2017.

Given such low margins, PLN might have to implement rolling blackouts.

“It’s going to be a crisis. We have to be careful as it will occur in 2016. We have 6,000 megawatts [MW] of power-plant projects that are supposed to be operational, but most of them have been delayed,” Nasri said.

The delayed projects, according to Nasri, include three coal-fired power plants with a combined capacity of 3,000 MW in South Sumatra — supposed to be on stream to supply Java in 2017.

Sluggish progress in the completion of the so-called high voltage direct current (HVDC) transmission network that connects Sumatra and Java is blamed for the delays in the plants’ operation. “The transmission has already been delayed for one year,” said Nasri.

Other delayed projects include a 2x1,000-MW coal-fired power plant in Batang in Central Java and a 1,000-MW coal-fired plant in Indramayu, West Java.

The delay in the Batang power plant, financed and operated by a consortium led by Japanese companies, has severely impacted future power supply in Java as its first phase of operation has been pushed back from its initial target of 2016.

Set to be Southeast Asia’s biggest power plant, the Batang project has long been stymied by land-acquisition problems.

Many of the country’s major infrastructure projects have run into the sand due to protracted land-acquisition procedures. Landowners have regularly held out, refusing to sell unless investors pay considerably inflated prices.

The Java-Bali electricity system had 31,456 MW in installed capacity as of the end of July.

Demand in the area is estimated to increase at more than 7 percent annually on growing expansion of manufacturing facilities, particularly in the cement, textile, consumer goods and automotive sectors.

Additional power supply for Java and Bali by 2016 will be limited to several projects, including the 2x350-MW Tanjung Awar-Awar power plant in Tuban, East Java, the 660-MW Adipala power plant in Cilacap, Central Java, and the 2x600-MW expansion of an independent power producer plant, also in Cilacap.

However, given the planned capacity, the supply cannot replace the delayed 6,000-MW projects.

The director general for electricity at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, Jarman, said that the government had been prepared to anticipate a shortage of 2,000 MW supply due to the delays in the Batang project.

“We will expand the capacity of several power plants. This includes the expansion of the gas-fired plants in Muara Karang and in Tanjung Priok in Jakarta, which will have 800 MW in capacity each. Another one is the Muara Tawar plant [in Jakarta] with 400 MW,” he said.

He added that the expansion of the Cirebon power plant with a capacity of 1,000 MW would also contribute to additional supply. (Raras Cahyafitri)

Java, Bali To Face Power Crisis Soon - Kontan Online


----------



## MarveL

Thursday, August 14 2014, 3:17 PM
*JOKOWI To Expand Green Open Space in Jakarta*







JAKARTA – Jakarta Provincial *Government plans to tear down buildings that only consist of 3 or 4 levels to expand green open space* (RTH) in the Capital region.

Jakarta Governor Joko Widodo said it’s the provincial government’s first step to build Jatibaru Technical Office Building to be used as an office by the three agencies, the Transportation Agency, Building Control Agency, and the Public Works Agency.

"*Later all buildings, not only Provincial Government, that have only 3 to 4 floors are joined to become high rise everything*," said Jokowi while attending the Topping Off of the Jatibaru Technical Office Building Project, Thursday (08/14/2014).

After Jatibaru Technical Office Building is completed, the old buildings which are still used by all three agencies will be torn down and built a garden in the former building lands.

Jokowi also wanted to the *16-storey tall building as a pilot building in the Capital*. Roads in the building complex will not be coated with asphalt, but rather used paving block for water catchment.

"There is also a water treatment in this building, so rain water can be reused instead of wasted away. There is also a seepage well,” he continued.

JOKOWI To Expand Green Open Space in Jakarta | Business - Bisnis.com


----------



## MarveL

*Govt tightens visa screening to prevent Ebola*
Kamis, 14 Agustus 2014 | 14:15 WIB






JAKARTA. On the heels of the Ebola outbreak in Africa and suspected cases in Saudi Arabia, the government has tightened the screening of visitors from the regions at embassies and international gateways.

The precaution was taken following a warning issued by the World Health Organization (WHO) on the potential of the spread of the lethal virus worldwide.

The Ebola outbreak, the biggest in history, has killed more than 1,000 people in Nigeria, Guinea, Sierra Leone and Liberia. While the Saudi Arabian Health Ministry said a dead Saudi man had tested negative for Ebola, hundreds of others are suspected of having caught the illness, which causes horrific suffering, including bursting blood vessels and bleeding from ears and other orifices.

The WHO has declared the outbreak “a public health emergency of international concern” and recommends countries take preventive measures, such as strengthening surveillance at airports and issuing travel advisories.

Health Minister Nafsiah Mboi said on Wednesday that the government had alerted its embassies in Saudi Arabia and Africa to be cautious when issuing visas.

“We have boosted surveillance and awareness. Those coming from and going to those countries, particularly Saudi and Nigeria, need to be watched,” Nafsiah said at the State Palace.

“The Law and Human Rights Ministry [which oversees immigration offices] has said that visa issuance will be tightened and [potential visitors] will be required to go through health checks.”

The ministry has also alerted medical offices at seaports and airports, while its biological laboratory, which has tight security, is ready to check anyone suspected of carrying the Ebola virus into the country.

In spite of calling on residents to remain alert, Nafsiah said people should not worry since Indonesia, as a WHO member, was familiar with measures to prevent and handle Ebola.

Having first appeared in a village near the Ebola River in the Democratic Republic of Congo and a remote area in Sudan in 1976, the Ebola virus is spread to people by contact with the skin or bodily fluids, such as sweat, saliva and blood.

Patients infected with the virus usually experience flu-like symptoms.

There is no vaccine, no treatment and the disease is almost always fatal.

Although the country has yet to issue a travel advisory, Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa said the ministry and Indonesian Embassy in Nigeria had prioritized efforts to prevent Ebola entering the country.

“I believe that the WHO advisory has been circulated and [we] have asked our embassy in Nigeria to raise people’s awareness and to report to us,” Marty said.

Indonesia, Marty added, had even called for international cooperation between East Asian countries, centering on air transportation and health workers, during last week’s East Asia Summit ministerial meeting in Naypyidaw, Myanmar.

During an event aimed at raising awareness of Ebola among medical officers and representatives of hospitals across the city, Jakarta Health Agency head Dien Emmawati said that although the chance of the virus entering the country was small, preventive actions had to taken.

“The thermal screening test equipment at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport and Tanjung Priok Port have been activated,” she added.

According to Dien, her agency had also issued a circular to hospitals, clinics, community health centers (Puskesmas) and other health facilities on information about the virus and how to properly treat infected patients.

A number of those who have contracted the virus in Africa are, in fact, doctors and nurses of the patients. (Ina Parlina and Corry Elyda)

Govt Tightens Visa Screening To Prevent Ebola - Kontan Online


----------



## Nike

*Telkom Sets $200m Investment for Indonesian Tech Startups*
Telecommunications giant will also partner with Silicon Valley-basedventure capital firm Fenox Venture Capital






A man fixes a damaged gadget in his cell phone kiosk in Jatinegara, East Jakarta, in this August 2010 file photo. (JG Photo/Yudhi Sukma Wijaya)

*Jakarta*. Telekomunikasi Indonesia, the country’s largest telecommunications company, is setting aside $200 million in seed money to help finance local startup technology businesses.

The state-controlled company, also known as Telkom, has created Metra Digital Investama to help it in supporting innovation and new projects internally.

Metra Digital will operate under Telkom’s information and digital media subset Multimedia Nusantra (TelkomMetra).

“We hope that the CVC [corporate venture capital] development will help support the development of a nationwide creative industry, which eventually will contribute to the country’s economy growth,” said Arif Prabowo, vice president for public relations, in a statement on Thursday.

Telkom plans to use Metra Digital in spearheading innovative technology in the country while at the same time become an additional source of income for the group.

“We are currently scouting for which startup companies we want to invest in. We are also still discussing the targeted amount of startup companies,” Arif was quoted as saying by Investor Daily on Wednesday.

One of Indonesia’s well-known startups include online community forum site Kaskus.

Such liquid investment is often needed as a major helping hand for startup companies that are seeking financing to get their businesses up and running. Obtaining bank loans may be difficult for startups because they are viewed as high risk.

Private funding from companies like Telkom has also been the driver for research and development activities in the country due to the lack of funding for such activities from the government.

Government spending on research and development this year amounts to Rp 8 trillion ($684 million), or about half a percent of the state budget’s Rp 1,600 trillion. Experts argue that such a small portion is nowhere close as sufficient in supporting a strong and productive scientific community in the country.

Telkom already has two business incubator centers for startup entrepreneurs: Bandung Digital Valley, which is a partnership with local university Bandung Institute of Technology; and Jogja Digital Valley, which is a partnership with the Jogjakarta branch of the Indonesian Information Technology, Communication and Creative Industry (Mikti).

Telkom also said that it is planning to build another incubator center in Jakarta.

Every tech startup that enrolls in the program organized by Telkom’s incubators get to become a part of the company in developing digital businesses in the country.

Bandung-based Telkom said that it partnered with Silicon Valley-based venture capital firm, Fenox Venture Capital, to help Metra Digital in its operations.

“This initiative has made Telkom Indonesia become the first Indonesian company to expand to Silicon Valley,” Telkom said in the statement.

Founded in 2011, Fenox has invested in more than 37 startup companies globally, including free ridesharing services company Sidecar, technology news site TechInAsia and Singapore-based end-to-end property search website 99.co.

In Indonesia, Fenox has already allocated funds into such startup companies as online marketplace Bukalapak.com and online real estate market forum Urbanindo.com.

According to the statement, Fenox is keen to maintain investing in the country by also bringing in people from Silicon Valley who would mentor Indonesian entrepreneurs in developing their startups.

Telkom said in the statement that it will continue partnering with more venture capitalists from Silicon Valley — an area near the San Francisco Bay area that is home to many of the world’s largest technology corporations such as Google, Apple and Facebook.

“Learning how startups develop in Silicon Valley, there are several things to be learned by technology-based companies like Telkom. For instance, it needs innovation and must act like a startup to be able to continue growing. Telkom must explore to find new development sources in order to stay relevant and be the leader,” said Arif.

Telkom Sets $200m Investment for Indonesian Startups | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian stock market 
not ready to join ASEAN 
Economic Community*
Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, August 15 2014, 10:53 AM

Months ahead of the implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC), the Financial Services Authority (OJK) says the county’s stock market still faces a number of challenges that need to be addressed before entering the integrated regional economy, which include difficulty in allowing cross-border listing as it contravenes a prevailing law.

OJK commissioner for capital market supervision Nurhaida told reporters on the sidelines of the Indonesia Stock Exchange’s (IDX) 37th anniversary celebration on Thursday that the financial authority and the stock market had worked hard in preparing infrastructure for the upcoming regional economic integration.

Nurhaida said that some issues, however, took more time and effort to fix to prepare the stock market to join the regional financial market as it was not in line with the law.

The biggest challenge, Nurhaida said, was to open Indonesia’s stock market to foreign companies for listing.

“Once the AEC commences next year, foreign companies should be able to offer their shares on the IDX and to be listed on the bourse. Unfortunately, we don’t have a supporting regulation for the plan,” she said.

Nurhaida explained that the prevailing 1995 Stock Market Law did not have a stipulation enabling foreign firms to be listed on the country’s bourse, and in fact barred cross-border offerings.

“A stipulation in the law says that in order for a company to offer shares on the bourse, its prospectus must be audited by an auditing commission recognized by Indonesia’s financial authority. This is the main hurdle blocking foreign firms from entering our bourse,” she explained.

“The problem is, it is stipulated in our law. A change in the clause has to involve the House of Representatives, which means it is a political matter that might take more effort and time to address,” she went on.

While the stipulation hinders Indonesia from joining the integrated capital market, Nurhaida emphasized that many other ASEAN countries had yet to have such a supporting clause and to join the ASEAN Trading Link, which allows investors and companies to freely trade securities in any market at competitive prices.

So far, only three countries — Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia — have joined the trading community.

Indonesia still doubts the market-integration plan, arguing that it is not on par with the rest of the region.

IDX director Ito Warsito said that for the time being, the stock market would focus on enhancing domestic competitiveness in preparation to enter the integrated market.

Among the plans, he said, is to roll out Extensible Business Reporting Language (XBRL)-based financial reporting at the beginning of 2015, which is an electronic communication language universally used for business information exchanges and transmissions.

He said that the IDX and the OJK were mulling an electronic registration system, which would enable firms to apply online for an initial public offering (IPO), a procedure that is expected to cut costs and simplify the application process so that more firms could join the capital market.

The IDX previously modified its lot and tick sizes for traded shares in an attempt to boost market liquidity.

The Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) — the main barometer for the country’s bourse — and the bourse’s market capitalization have risen 19.43 percent and 24.8 percent year-to-date, respectively, the third-highest growth in the region after Thailand’s SET and India’s Sensex,

The bourse has set a target to have 30 firms listed this year, with 18 firms having registered their shares on the IDX to date.

Indonesian stock market not ready to join ASEAN Economic Community | The Jakarta Post

*Govt to prioritize chemical, 
metal industries*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, August 15 2014, 8:49 AM


Business News
The Industry Ministry is set to prioritize chemical and metal industries to better develop domestic industry competitiveness ahead of the implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) in 2015.

The ministry’s manufacturing industry director general Harjanto said Thursday that the chemical industry was crucial as it was closely associated with a number of important sectors in the creative industry, such as food, clothing, construction and infrastructure.

“This industry also plays a big role as a basic material for many downstream industries like painting and coating, electronics and automotive,” Harjanto said on the sidelines of the Indonesia International Chemical (Inachem) Expo 2014 in Jakarta.

Meanwhile, in the metal industry, he said the ministry was committed to strengthening the country’s mining-based products program.

Such a program was aimed at driving the nation’s economy as it would give added value to products as well as provide job opportunities.

He said he hoped the exhibition, to be held on JI. Expo Kemayoran in Central Jakarta on Aug. 14-16, would not only develop the domestic industry but also invite new investors to Indonesia.

“We need expertise and capital goods, as well as investment from other countries,” Harjanto said, expecting the country to become an industrial powerhouse by 2025. In order to do so, industrial sectors must grow at a rate higher than the current economic growth rate of 7-8 percent, he implied.

The exhibitions were the Indonesia Chemical (INACHEM) Expo, the Indonesia Building, Mechanical and Electrical Expo, the Indonesia Steel Building and Metal Structure Expo and the Indonesia Steel Aluminum Expo.

The three-day expo features 243 domestic and overseas exhibitors and aims to attract 15,000 visitors, businesses, investors and consumers.

Govt to prioritize chemical, metal industries | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

Friday, August 15 2014, 10:30 AM
*SBY SPEECH: The Gov’t Claims a Successful Effort to Keep Stable Economy*






JAKARTA-The government claims to be able to maintain macroeconomic stability and high economic growth in the country.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono or SBY in his annual presidential speech for the House said the development growth of Indonesia can be seen in the last decade, by looking at macro-economic conditions and economic growth.

"Macroeconomic stability is relatively good, although there are trials. Economic growth is quite high, " SBY said today, Friday (08/15/2014).

Indonesia's economic growth, he said to be at a high level *among the G-20 countries, even the highest after China.*

SBY SPEECH: The Gov’t Claims a Successful Effort to Keep Stable Economy | General News - Bisnis.com


----------



## Nike

*SBY Sets Expansive 2015 Budget, Shifts Subsidy Issue to Jokowi*
By Vanesha Manuturi & Basten Gokkon on 08:52 pm Aug 15, 2014

*Jakarta.* President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, set to step down in October after serving almost a decade in office, is laying out wide budget plans for next year to boost the country’s economy.

Still, the outgoing president, speaking in his last state of the nation address, was reluctant to make an effort to end the nation’s fixation on subsidized fuel. That would leave President-Elect Joko Widodo with the uphill battle of dealing with the subsidy issue in an opposition-dominated legislature to secure funding for his own program.

The government plans to spend a total of Rp 2,020 trillion ($173 billion) in 2015, Yudhoyono said in a speech on Friday. That target is up 7.8 percent from this year’s goal. He delivered the 2015 state budget proposal to the House of Representatives, in an annual ritual before Independence Day, which is on Sunday.

Gross domestic product is forecast to expand 5.6 percent in 2015, from this year’s target of 5.5 percent, Yudhoyono said. The economy grew 5.1 percent in the second quarter, which was the slowest pace in about five years. Revenue is targeted at Rp 1,762 trillion, compared to Rp 1,635 trillion this year.

As a result, this year’s budget deficit would be at Rp 258 trillion, or 2.3 percent of the country’s GDP, narrowing from 2.4 percent of GDP in the 2014 revised budget.

Indonesia is set to allocate up to Rp 433.5 trillion toward all kinds of subsidies in 2015, up 7.6 percent from this year’s revised budget of Rp 403 trillion.

Yudhoyono maintained the energy subsidies — which many economists suggest should be reduced to make room for funding on more critical infrastructure development — saying that cutting the subsidy “is not a popular policy.”

“We realize that the distribution of the fuel subsidy, which is supposed to be enjoyed by lower income-class citizens, has been taken advantaged by people who are economically able. Tackling this, we call for an improvement in efficiency through actions, such as controlling the consumption of subsidized fuel and utilizing population statistics to deliver more effectively,” Yudhoyono said.

Government is set to allocate up to Rp 363.5 trillion in fuel and electricity subsidies, a 4 percent increase from this year.

The figure triples the amount it allocates for infrastructure development in the Public Works and Transportation Ministries.

“The baseline scenario in the budget is giving the incoming government small room for flexibility,” said Purbaya Yudhi Sadewa, head of economic research at Danareksa Research Institute.

“If the deficit is at 2.3 percent [of GDP], there’s barely any room for the incoming government without completely restructuring the budget,” he said, referring to the legal limit that the deficit cannot exceed 3 percent of GDP.

Purbaya also said that the Joko administration’s only option would be to raise the price of subsidized fuel if he wanted to make room for developing infrastructure.

“The current government is washing their hands on the issue and is giving the decision entirely to the next government,” he said.

The Coordinating Minister for the Economy, Chairul Tanjung, said that the draft state budget does not come with specific programs.

“We did that so that the incoming administration will have more room to change and make corrections, in line with their vision and mission,” Chairul said.

Finance Minister M. Chatib Basri said that the incoming administration can be involved in the stipulation of the state budget by pushing for initiatives through their respective factions in the House.

Joko thinks that the allocation for the subsidy budget in the 2015 state budget draft is still too high and needs to be gradually reduced.

“Later [in the next government] of course it will be discussed with all factions. But that’s after the lawsuit process at MK [Constitutional Court] h as been completed. Then, we will deal with it,” Joko said on Friday. The court is set on Aug. 22 to make a decision on rival candidate Prabowo Subianto’s challenge to the presidential election result.

Still, businesses are left unsatisfied with the 2015 budget plan.

“How do you reach 5.6 percent growth when currently you’re at 5.1 percent, and you’re not putting the sufficient investment? For businesses, it’s just still a bit unrealistic,” said Sofjan Wanandi, chairman of the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo).

“If the subsidy is not trimmed, the budget for development is already lost. How can the budget for subsidy even be bigger than infrastructure? We’re just burying a hole by digging another hole here,” Sofjan said.

Markets reacted negatively to the announcement. The Jakarta Composite Index fell 0.1 percent to 5,148.96 on Friday, with foreign investors selling Rp 1.9 trillion more in shares than they bought. The rupiah weakened to 11,693 per US dollar on Friday from 11,667 on Thursday, Bank Indonesia data show.

Still, the yield on the government’s 10-year bonds slipped to 8.3102 percent on Friday from 8.3185 percent the day before, according to data from the Indonesia Bond Pricing Agency.

_Additional reporting by Markus Junianto Sihaloho & Tito Summa Siahaan

SBY Sets Expansive 2015 Budget, Shifts Subsidy Issue to Joko | The Jakarta Globe_


----------



## MarveL

*





*
*Indonesia's Independence Day*

John Kerry
Secretary of State
Washington, DC
August 15, 2014







On behalf of President Obama and the people of the United States, I am delighted to send best wishes to the Indonesian people on the 69th anniversary of your independence this August 17.

Indonesia’s thriving democracy and dynamic regional and global leadership are critical to the Asia Pacific and the world. Our Comprehensive Partnership, inaugurated four years ago when President Obama traveled to Indonesia, has produced opportunities for closer cooperation on a wide-range of issues, such as education, security, climate change, energy, and trade. During my last two trips to Indonesia I saw this cooperation first hand, with our two governments and people working together to solve some of the world’s most intractable challenges.

I look forward to building even closer ties between our governments, civil society and people, and continuing our important work together promoting peace, prosperity, and democracy around the world.

I wish all Indonesians a safe and joyous celebration.

Indonesia's Independence Day


----------



## MarveL

*Govt confirms Samsung to open factory in Indonesia *
Tama Salim, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, August 16 2014, 12:27 PM

Industry Minister MS Hidayat has confirmed that South Korean electronics giant Samsung will open a cellphone factory in Indonesia contradicting the company’s previous statement that it would open the factory in another country.

“Samsung is planning to come in this year. I’ve been asked not to reveal too many details, but they are definitely coming,” Hidayat said in Jakarta on Friday.

Speaking to reporters on the sidelines of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s annual State of the Nation address at the House of Representatives, Hidayat said the South Korean company could build its factory before Foxconn did.

Foxconn, the Taiwanese technology company which supplies Apple Inc’s iPhones and iPads, announced last year it planned to build production facilities in Indonesia with an investment of up to US$1 billion. But, no progress has been made until now.

The Industry Ministry is also currently in talks with Foxconn’s representatives to discuss resolving problems which could impede the Taiwanese company’s investment plan.

Despite the good news, Hidayat was unable to divulge the value of Samsung’s investment, as the South Koreans were still mulling over incentives with the directorate general for taxation.

It is thought that the investment will be on a par with Samsung’s projects in Vietnam.

Samsung currently has two major mobile-phone factories in Vietnam: one in Bac Ninh province worth $ 2.5 billion, and another in Thai Nguyen worth $ 1.2 billion.

On Wednesday morning, president-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo met with South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tai-young at City Hall, with the aim of boosting bilateral relations between the countries during his administration.

Jokowi said that he and Cho talked about business, including a discussion about Samsung’s investment plans in Indonesia.

“During the meeting, Mr. Ambassador talked about Samsung’s expansion plan in Indonesia. In December [Samsung] will start the construction of its cellular phone plant,” Jokowi said, declining to elaborate further.

Samsung Electronics Indonesia’s senior executive Lee Kang Hyun said the company could not unveil much information about the plan.

“[The expansion plan] is currently being processed by the government. We can’t say the exact month,” Lee told The Jakarta Post’s in a telephone interview, without confirming nor rejecting Hidayat’s and Jokowi’s claims when asked.

Samsung’s plans to build a phone-manufacturing facility in Indonesia have previously been in doubt.

Samsung had said that it would build a mobile-phone factory in Indonesia, but later it said it had withdrawn the plan because the government refused to provide the fiscal incentives required by the company.

Coordinating Economic Minister Chairul Tanjung later said the government would provide incentives to the phone manufacturer.

However, Samsung went ahead with its investments in Vietnam, making that country its production hub in Southeast Asia.

One of the reasons Samsung chose Vietnam over Indonesia was because the Vietnamese government offered a 30-year tax holiday, longer than the 10 years provided by Indonesia.

Govt confirms Samsung to open factory in Indonesia | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Thailands Company Joins Pertamina to Develop Petrochemical Area*






JAKARTA – PT Pertamina established a joint venture with a Thailand-based company PTT Global Chemical Public Company Limited (PTTGC) to develop petrochemical area in Balongan, West Java.

The joint venture, with the name PT Indo Thai Trading (ITT), was born under the cooperation between both companies signed at end of 2013. According to the plan, ITT will supply the demand from Indonesian polymer market.

Director of Marketing and Commercial of PT Pertamina Hanung Budya Yuktyanta said the petrochemical market in Indonesia was very promising. In 2025, Indonesia’s petrochemical market value may reach US$24 billion-US$30 billion.

According to him, the petrochemical area will be operated in 2019 to produce polyethylene and polypropylene with the production capacity of 1.2 million tons per year. “Other petrochemical derivative products are MEG, Butadiene, while the production capacity of Pygas reaches almost 1 million tons per year,” he said, Thursday (8/14/2014).

Thailands Company Joins Pertamina to Develop Petrochemical Area | Business - Bisnis.com


----------



## Nike

*TransJakarta to Spend Rp 400 Billion on 100 Double-Decker Buses*
By Lenny Tristia Tambun on 05:55 pm Aug 16, 2014






*Jakarta. *City-wide bus operator TransJakarta will soon spend Rp 400 billion ($34 million) on 100 double-decker buses to serve on the capital’s free tour route, a company executive said on Saturday.

The current Central Jakarta route is currently served by only five buses, but TransJakarta has been handed an additional Rp 700 billion rupiah of government funding through a transport bylaw enacted this year.

“We have capital of Rp 700 billion. We will allocate Rp 400 billion of that amount to purchase 100 double-decker buses to be used by Jakarta residents for free,” said Antonius Kosasih, a TransJakarta executive director. “The rest, Rp 300 billion, will be used to develop TransJakarta.”

Kosasih said the new buses will only serve short routes across the capital and will not utilize the city’s busway lanes.

He said the buses will operate on the following routes: Semanggi – Gatot Subroto – Senayan – Asia Afrika – Senayan City – Sudirman – Semanggi, as well as Casablanca – Sampoerna Strategic – Semanggi – Gatot Subroto – Rasuna Said – Casablanca.

“But these routes may change. The most important thing is that these routes must accommodate users of private vehicles affected by the new ERP system. They can use the free double-decker buses,” Kosasih said.

The Jakarta government is still in the trial phase of introducing electronic road pricing in the city center. The scheme, when fully rolled out, will be similar to the system used in Singapore to cut congestion and increase revenue for spending on public transport.

TransJakarta to Spend Rp 400 Billion on 100 Double-Decker Buses | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

*LPG PRICE*
*Pertamina awaits govt approval for LPG price*
Minggu, 17 Agustus 2014 | 09:45 WIB






JAKARTA. State-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina spokesman Hanung Budya Yukyanta said that his company had yet to increase the price of non-subsidized 12-kilogram canisters of liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) because it was waiting for the government’s approval.

Pertamina previously announced it planned to increase the price of the 12-kilogram LPG canisters from Rp 1,000 (8.56 US cents) to Rp 6,944 per kilogram by Aug. 15 in a bid to prevent potential losses. However, the government has yet to approve the plan.

“We are still awaiting the government’s decision,” he said on Saturday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

He said that Pertamina would follow the government’s instructions because it had received an official letter from the Coordinating Economic Ministry instructing the state-owned company to wait for a president-led ministerial meeting to take place, during which the price of non-subsidized LPG would be discussed.

Moreover, Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Jero Wacik previously said that Pertamina should consult with the House of Representatives before increasing the price of non-subsidized LPG because such an increase would have a huge impact on consumers. (alz)

Pertamina Awaits Govt Approval For LPG Price - Kontan Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*SINARMAS LAND Acquires A Property in London for US$96.*91 Million







SINGAPORE-Sinarmas Land Limited’s wholly-owned subsidiary, SML Great Pte Ltd. has entered into a sale and purchase agreement with GE Real Estate GPS Limited to acquire a freehold property known as Warwick House in London for a total of S$120 million or US$96.91 million.

The Warwick House which occupies a prime location in Soho, London's most vibrant office sub-market, with significant frontages to two of Soho's best known streets, Great Pulteney Street and Lexington Street to the rear, provides 44,116 sq. feet of Grade A office and a self-contained five-unit residential block of 2,928 sq. feet.

The property, according to information disclosure published on SGX’s site on Friday (08/15/2014), is currently fully tenanted.

SML Great is newly incorporated in Jersey with two ordinary shares of no par value. Its principal activity is that of property investment and development.

The Board of Directors of SML is of the view that this proposed acquisition will strengthen the Group's portfolio of investment properties in London and further diversify its income streams which are derived principally from Indonesia.

“The purchase price, submitted through a bidding exercise, was determined taking into account various factors, including prices of comparable assets in West End London. A 10% cash deposit was paid upon signing of the Agreement, with the balance payable on completion which is expected to take place in early September 2014,” said SML’s Director Robin Ng Cheng Jiet on the disclosure.

The Sinarmas Land also intends to use internal sources of funds to finance the proposed acquisition of the property.

SINARMAS LAND Acquires A Property in London for US$96.91 Million | Market And Corporate - Bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Monday, August 18 2014, 3:21 PM
*Investment in 2015 Predicted to Grow by 15%-18%*






JAKARTA – Investment Coordinating Board predicts investment next year may grow by 15%-18%.

Yet, it needs higher growth figure if the new government wants economic growth to reach above 5.6% as it is predicted in Draft of State Budget and Expenditure 2015.

Chair of the Board, Mahendra Siregar, stated this after attending Celebration of 69th Independence Day in State Palace, Sunday (08/17/2014).

he said investment growth by 15%-18% is quite good and can be maintained. But it needs higher investment growth to boost economic growth.

“As for higher economic growth, it certainly needs higher investment growth. Surely if there are more strategic policies, the acceleration will be faster but for now it remains this way,” he said.

Investment in 2015 Predicted to Grow by 15%-18% | Economy - Bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

After Sri Mulyani Indrawati, our female finance minister left for World Bank as Managing Director.







Now, Karen Agustiawan, 1st female CEO of Pertamina, resigns to pursue teaching career at Harvard

*Pertamina Chief to Step Down for Teaching Post at Harvard*
By Jakarta Globe on 05:19 pm Aug 18, 2014







Jakarta. Karen Agustiawan will step down as president director of state-controlled energy company Pertamina to pursue a new career in education.

State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan said on Monday that Karen will leave her post on Oct. 1 for a teaching position at Harvard University. Karen had submitted her resignation many times before but he had refused to accept it until now, said Dahlan, whose ministry oversees Pertamina.

Karen did not return requests for comment.

Her resignation has left some government officials and executives surprised. She had been leading Pertamina for the past five years.

Lukman Mahfoedz, president director at Medco Energi Internasional, which explores for crude oil and natural gas, said that Medco and Pertamina have had a good partnership and that Karen’s departure caught him off guard.

“I was surprised when I heard it because Pertamina has worked together with Medco a lot, and she is one of the important executives in accelerating projects,” Lukman said.

Dahlan denied that Karen resignation was related to Pertamina’s proposal to increase the price of non-subsidized 12-kilogram tanks of liquefied petroleum gas, Tempo.co reported.

Karen was appointed Pertamina’s president director in February 2009, replacing Ari Soemarno.

Faisal Basri, an economist at the University of Indonesia, said he thought that Karen had resigned because she couldn’t handle the pressure at the company.

“I know she’s very professional, maybe [she] just can’t handle the pressure [because] the company keeps on demanding to increase profit, while the government itself is not firm enough in implementing its policies,” Faisal said on Monday in Jakarta.

Others said now is the time for Karen to take a bow.

“Ibu Karen worked [at Pertamina] for over five years as a director. She has made a lot of achievements and is a hard worker,” Maizar Rahman, a former commissioner at Pertamina, said on Monday.

Under Karen, Pertamina has expanded abroad with several oil field acquisitions, including in Algeria and Iraq. Karen also oversaw the joint development of the floating liquefied petroleum gas station with state utility Perusahaan Listrik Negara.

Pertamina Chief to Step Down for Teaching Post at Harvard | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Faisal Basri is such an asshole he is not an economist, he is a politician and a dirty one


----------



## MarveL

*KAI*
*KAI to expand restaurant business*
Selasa, 19 Agustus 2014 | 12:43 WIB





Telah dibaca sebanyak 57 kali
Komentar


JAKARTA. PT Reska Multi Usaha, a subsidiary of state-owned train operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI), hopes to expand its restaurant business through new restaurant outlets that are expected to boost the sector’s contribution to the company’s overall revenue.

Currently, the company manages four restaurants, having recently opened new outlets at Gubeng Station in Surabaya, East Java, and Tugu Station in Yogyakarta in the first half of the year.

Its fifth restaurant is expected to open in the second half of this year. “We want to open a new restaurant on Jl. Bengawan near Bandung Station in West Java,” Reska spokesman Suyono Syam said as quoted by kontan.co.id on Monday.

The firm expected that the expansion would increase revenue from its restaurant and catering businesses to Rp 55.45 billion (US$4.71 million) this year, from Rp 48.55 billion last year. “We were able to boost our daily revenue from Rp 204 million to Rp 230 million last month, especially during the Idul Fitri holiday,” Suyono said, adding that reviewing menus and adding more traditional dishes at cheaper prices had helped in boosting the daily revenue.

Reska expected that its restaurants would be able to contribute Rp 60.78 billion, or 21.63 percent, to its consolidated revenue target of Rp 281 billion this year, which increased 32 percent compared to Rp 212 billion last year. In 2013, the company’s restaurants contributed Rp 56.39 billion to its total revenue.

The company secured Rp 28 billion in capital from its holding company, PT KAI, in the second half of 2014 to upgrade its kitchens, restaurants and parking lots.

KAI To Expand Restaurant Business - Kontan Online


----------



## MarveL

*LAND PROCUREMENT*
*No more land acquisition problems next year*
Rabu, 20 Agustus 2014 | 11:42 WIB






JAKARTA. The government is hoping that the implementation of a law on land procurement for public infrastructure next year will be able to ease land acquisition problems* that have delayed major infrastructure projects, including the US$4-billion Batang power plant in Central Java*.

Deputy Public Works Minister Hermanto Dardak said in Jakarta on Tuesday that he hoped there would be no resistance from the public because the implementation of Law No. 2/2012 on land procurement for public infrastructure would give certainty not only to land owners but also to investors of infrastructure projects.

“The law gives certainty to private firms willing to invest in the country’s infrastructure projects,” he said, adding that the law would be fully enforced in January 2015.

Under the new law, people will be forced to sell their property if it is necessary for public infrastructure projects. However, the law guarantees that people whose property is affected by such projects will receive fair compensation.

The law, for example, would create a more democratic process by providing a 60-day public consultation period before acquisition takes place. If members of the public did not wish to sell their land, they would be able to appeal at the State Administrative Court (PTUN), which would issue a ruling in 30 days.

Should the public remain dissatisfied with the ruling, they will be given a 14-day period to appeal to the Supreme Court, which should issue a ruling within 30 days.

The government has thus far continued to use the obsolete land law (Law No. 5/1960) for most infrastructure projects because it has not issued the implementation ruling for the land acquisition law.

Law No. 5/1960 does not take a firm stance on land acquisition for the public interest, unlike the new law.

Hermanto said that the government had failed to meet its five-year target for infrastructure investment of Rp 1,920 trillion (US$ 164,40 billion) due to lingering land acquisition issues. According to him, during the five-year period, investment for infrastructure development only reached about Rp 1,800 trillion.

“We have found that the government’s spending on infrastructure is actually on the rise and the investment from state-owned enterprises is relatively stable. However, the uncertainty in acquiring land has stopped a number of private firms from taking part in the country’s infrastructure projects,” he said.

Hermanto added that the central government had spent Rp 825 trillion on infrastructure projects in 2014, a increase from the initial projection of Rp 560 trillion. Infrastructure spending from the regional budget (APBD) also jumped to Rp 455 trillion from the Rp 355 trillion initially planned.

The investment from state-owned enterprises was in line with the prediction of Rp 340 trillion, while investment from private firms only reached Rp 250 trillion, below its target of Rp 300 trillion, he added.

Many infrastructure projects, including the $4-billion coal-fired power plant to be built in Batang, have been delayed due to land acquisition problems.

Local residents in Batang refused to give up their land for the power plant, which is estimated to cost around Rp 40 trillion. The project requires a total of 226 hectares of land occupying three subdistricts in Ponowareng, Ujungnegoro and Karanggeneng, with some 15 percent hanging in the balance due to objections from locals. (Khoirul Amin)

No More Land Acquisition Problems Next Year - Kontan Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sure we need an iron hand to solve those issue, land mafia is everywhere


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Sure we need an iron hand to solve those issue, land mafia is everywhere



we really neeed Batang power plant in Central Java to be operational in 2016, is that possible?


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> we really neeed Batang power plant in Central Java to be operational in 2016, is that possible?



impossible, construction phase alone will take at least two year (if you compare another projects at the same scale) and the land issue for Batang power plant is not entirely has been solved today. And you can't generate power production at full capacity in the first year of since operational.


----------



## MarveL

*CORPORATE ACTION*
*Telkom looking to build presence in Middle East*
Jumat, 22 Agustus 2014 | 12:36 WIB







JAKARTA. Publicly listed state-owned telecommunications operator PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom) is aiming to expand its business to Saudi Arabia as well as other Middle East countries this year, expecting to cash in on the large number of Indonesians living in and traveling to the region.

Telkom president director Arief Yahya said the company would partner with local mobile-network operators in the Middle East and operate as a mobile virtual network operator (MVNO) through its international subsidiary PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia International (Telin).

A MVNO provides wireless communication services without owning the network infrastructure. It partners with network operators to access network services at wholesale rates then sets retail prices independently.

“Our principle is that we will always follow the money, the people, the traffic and the network. So, we aim to get to any potential places that we’re not in yet,” Arief told The Jakarta Post after a state-owned enterprises awards event held by BUMN Track on Thursday.

There were around 1 million Indonesians working in Saudi Arabia alone and another million that traveled to the country, he said.

The number of umrah pilgrims to Mecca, Saudi Arabia, doubled to around 1 million last year from 500,000 in 2012, according to data from the Religious Affairs Ministry.

Arief said he expected Telin to earn revenue from workers’ remittances, worth trillions of rupiah.

The total funds sent home by all Indonesian overseas workers amounted to US$7.41 billion last year. About 65 percent of them worked in the Asia-Pacific region, with Malaysia the main destination and the rest in the Middle East, Africa, America and Europe.

Telin president director Syarif Syarial Ahmad announced last year that Telkom had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Saudi-based conglomerate the Al-Lama Group.

Al-Lama operates in both the Middle East and African markets in a number of business lines, including property, hotel, construction and telecommunications.

“By using this operational method, Telkom does not need to spend much on starting our business in our targeted countries in the Middle East,” Arief said, declining to disclose any further details about the planned Middle East expansion.

Besides planning to expand into the Middle East market, Telkom is currently expanding its presence in California’s Silicon Valley in the United States, where many global startups such as Facebook, WhatsApp were born.

“We are aiming to collaborate with local venture capitalists, such as Fenox Venture Capital, to build an incubator for Indonesian talent in the digital industry,” Arief said.

The budget for the expansions would account for part of its average annual capital expenditure of $2 billion, of which 70 percent was for the firm’s cellular business, 20 percent for broadband and the remaining 10 percent for other infrastructure development, such as telecommunications towers, he explained.

Telkom’s shares, which are traded under the code TLKM, closed at Rp 2,715 (23 US cents) on Thursday, down 0.37 percent from the previous day. (Khoirul Amin)

Telkom Looking To Build Presence In Middle East - Kontan Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*FURNITURE*
*RI set to be SE Asia’s largest furniture exporter*
Jumat, 22 Agustus 2014 | 09:03 WIB





JAKARTA. The Indonesian Rattan Furniture and Craft Association (AMKRI) says it is optimistic that Indonesia will become the biggest furniture and handicraft exporter in Southeast Asia in the next decade.

“This is because we are rich in raw materials for furniture and we have a lot of human resources,” AMKRI secretary-general Abdul Sobur said in Jakarta on Thursday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

Indonesia’s furniture export value reached US$1.8 billion last year, positioning the country as the world’s 18th largest furniture exporter.

The country ranked third in Southeast Asia after Vietnam and Malaysia.

Abdul stated his hope that the new Cabinet would introduce a regulation to help furniture businesspeople develop their products and export them to foreign markets. He added that the industry was important for the nation’s economy, as it could absorb the workforce.

RI Set To Be SE Asia’s Largest Furniture Exporter - Kontan Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Friday, August 22 2014, 2:59 PM
*Jokowi - JK Government Targets 7% Economic Growth*






JAKARTA - The president and vice president-elect Joko Widodo and Jusuf Kalla (Jokowi-JK) targeted national economic growth of 7% from 2014 to 2019.

"To reach that number, it needs an infrastructure investment of at least IDR6,500 trillion," said Deputy for Infrastructure, Housing and Transportation Office of Jokowi-JK Transition Team Akbar Faizal on Friday.

Akbar said that infrastructure investment demands could be provided by 25% of the State Budget or at IDR1,638 trillion.

While the remaining 75% has to be assisted from the other financing such as from State Owned Enterprises (SOEs) or private.

Akbar said Indonesia's economic growth over the past five years reached 5% with the budget allocation for infrastructure development ranging from 4% - 5% of Gross Domestic Product (GDP).

Indonesia infrastructure investment growth is still low compared to India which has reached 7% of GDP since 2009, while investment in China has reached 9-11% in 2005.

Additional budget of 1% of GDP only encouraged national growth of 0.17%, while India exceeded 0.28% and China 0.33%.

Akbar said the infrastructure development is vital to improve the country's economic growth as it has a ripple effect on the dynamics of economic activity.

Therefore, Jokowi-JK would take a new approach model in managing the national infrastructure.

Akbar said that the first approach includes holistic infrastructure development by promoting sustainable social environment equity.

Four infrastructure developments require a "big picture" and five management involve private potentials.

Akbar said Jokowi-JK administration also proclaimed the "Nawa Cita" or nine agenda of changes to improve people's productivity and competitiveness at national and international level.

Jokowi - JK Government Targets 7% Economic Growth | Economy - Bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indonesia manufacturing cost, the lowest among top 25 exports economies, even lower than China and India


----------



## MarveL

moga2 di era jokowi ditolak *
*


*Indonesia, Freeport Agree on New Mining Terms*

*



*

Quote:JAKARTA, Indonesia—Indonesia has cut a deal with Freeport McMoRan Inc. on export taxes and royalties, allowing the U.S. mining giant to resume copper-concentrate exports after a six-month stalemate.

The Phoenix-based company, one of the world's biggest copper producers, mines almost a fifth of its copper in Indonesia and controls Grasberg, the country's largest mine. Indonesia is a major producer of copper, tin and bauxite, and ranks as the world's fourth largest exporter of copper, an essential modern metal used to make pipes and wires.


Freeport McMoRan's Grasberg complex in Indonesia is one of the world's biggest copper mines. The U.S. company has cut a deal with the government that will allow Freeport to resume copper exports. Agence France-Presse/Getty Images
Under the deal announced Friday, Freeport's Indonesia unit will pay higher royalties, help build a smelter and begin paying taxes on copper-concentrate exports, the government said. Copper concentrate, which looks like heavy sand, is what is generated after the rock is mined, crushed and milled. It is easy to ship and is the main raw material for copper smelters.

Freeport also agreed to "provisions" to increase the stake in the local unit held by the Indonesian government and nationals to 30% from the current 9.36%. Freeport currently controls a 90.64% stake.

The deal represents a victory for Indonesia, which has tried to gain greater control of its vast natural resources and milk more in taxes and royalty payments from foreign miners and investors. Freeport Chairman James "Jim Bob" Moffett said the agreement would "enable continuing benefits of the Grasberg operations for the government, the local communities in Papua, our large Indonesian workforce and our shareholders."

In January, the government imposed an export ban aimed at keeping lucrative refining work within the country.

That was bad news for Freeport and Denver-based Newmont Mining Corp. NEM -0.83% Newmont Mining Corp. U.S.: NYSE $26.39 -0.22 -0.83% Aug. 22, 2014 4:00 pm Volume (Delayed 15m) : 3.73m AFTER HOURS $26.39 0.00 % Aug. 22, 2014 4:27 pm Volume (Delayed 15m) : 39,643 P/E Ratio N/A Market Cap $13.41 Billion Dividend Yield 0.38% Rev. per Employee $238,413 08/21/14 Indonesian Court Upholds Widod... 08/17/14 Newcrest Reports Loss After Wr... 08/05/14 Indonesia's New President Coul... More quote details and news » , the other big Western miner in the country. Large Western mining companies say that so-called resource nationalism, such as export bans and tax increases, are one of their biggest challenges. Without their expertise, they say, countries like Indonesia and the Democratic Republic of Congo wouldn't have profitable job-creating mines.

Newmont hasn't yet agreed to an export deal and this month sought arbitration with the U.S.-based International Center for the Settlement of Investment to resolve its standoff with Indonesia.

"We are encouraged by the news about Freeport," spokesman Omar Jabara said Friday. Newmont, he added, "has been holding ongoing meetings with the government to define the outlines of a separate memorandum of understanding" that would allow the company's Batu Hijau copper and gold mine to resume operations after the company shut it down in early June because of the export ban.

On Friday, Director General of Coal and Mineral Resources Sukhyar said once the deal with Freeport is signed the company may start exporting copper concentrate within two weeks. By the end of the year, Freeport's total copper-concentrate exports from Indonesia are expected to reach 756,300 tons with an estimated value of $1.56 billion, said Mr. Sukhyar, who uses a single name. Last year, Indonesia's copper concentrate exports totaled 1.45 million tons.

Freeport doesn't disclose exports, but it says in 2013 it produced roughly 400,000 tons of copper in Indonesia, up 24% from 2012. The company said its most recent annual report that "sales from Indonesia mining are expected to increase in 2014 through 2016" as it "gains access to higher grade ore."

Freeport had initially refused to renegotiate its current contract, which doesn't require it to pay an export tax and wasn't due to expire until 2021. However, it stood to lose a huge investment in the country if it refused to sit down with the government.

Freeport has invested billions of dollars since the early 1960s in the eastern province of Papua to develop Grasberg, among the three biggest gold and copper mines on the planet.

Mr. Sukhyar said Freeport will provide a $115 million assurance bond to build a smelter, with duties on its exports declining to zero from 7.5% as the facility progresses. Meanwhile, its royalty payments will rise to 4% from 3.5% for copper and to 3.75% from 1% for gold.

In addition to the ban on ore exports, the government in January instituted export duties on mineral concentrates of copper, iron, zinc, and manganese. The duties, which begin at 20% and 25%, would rise to 60% before a complete ban on concentrate exports is imposed in 2017.

The goal is to force mining companies to build smelters and refine their minerals within the country to add value to the economy.

Companies mining in Indonesia typically smelt a relatively small part of their mineral production in the country. They say it is uneconomical and that they can't compete with smelters in China and elsewhere in the region.

In the face of their opposition to the new export taxes, the government said it would consider lowering the rates for companies that commit funds for new smelters.

The administration of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has left it to a newly elected government to decide whether to extend Freeport's contract beyond 2021. President-elect Joko Widodo, who is scheduled to start his five-year term in October, said on Friday that his government and Freeport will discuss the possibility of extending the newly revised contract in 2019.

Any new mining contract extension could be granted "only two years before they are due," Mr. Widodo said, before the signing of the new mining contract terms. He declined to elaborate.

Freeport Indonesia Chief Executive Rozik Soetjipto said recently the company plans to invest $7.1 billion in the Grasberg Mine if the government extends its contract by 20 years. This is on top of $9.8 billion it plans to spend between 2012 and 2021.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/freeport-indonesia-unveils-new-mining-contract-terms-1406289397

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> Indonesia manufacturing cost, the lowest among top 25 exports economies, even lower than China and India



BTW, Indonesia doesn't follow the export driven economic growth rules up till today, largely we are only depend on consumer base economic growth. I think, trying to rebalancing our economic growth with export driven policy will bring more growth into our manufacture area and infrastructure supports and it will brought more economics growth to us. Seven per-cent economy growth will became a reality, although it will be easier to said than to be done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*IAEA Supports Indonesian Experimental Nuclear Power Plant*
_SATURDAY, 23 AUGUST, 2014_

*TEMPO.CO, Jakarta* - Alexander Bychkov, the Deputy Director General of Nuclear Energy for International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), stated his support for the Indonesian experimental nuclear power plant to be built in Serpong, Tangerang.

"We see a very good program that will implement nuclear technology for the Indonesian economy," Bychkov said on Thursday, after visiting the Indonesian Technology and Research Ministry, as quoted by Antara News.

He said the IAEA is ready to meet with colleagues and discuss possible support from the agency for the building of an experimental reactor at the National Nuclear Energy Agency, Batan.

Bychkov said the the reactor to be built in Batan includes advanced technology.

"The program in Batan will demonstrate that nuclear technology can produce not only energy, but also heat, hydrogen, and other useful products for the nations economy," he said.

Bychkov added that the agency will support and assist Batan in creating the program with high safety levels, as well as sharing their experience.

The Chief of Batan, Djarot Sulistio Wisnubroto, said the total budget for the experimental energy reactor in Serpong is Rp1.6 trillion.

He noted that the reactor can produce a maximum 30 Mw of electric power. "The aim is to show the people that we can maintain a safe nuclear reactor. Second is to utilize the nuclear energy, not only for power, but also for sea water desalination, as a smelter and for coal disbursement," Djarot said.

Bychkov will conduct meetings with several stakeholders in Indonesia, including the Mineral Resources and Energy Ministry, Research and Technology Ministry, Foreign Affairs Ministry, National Electricity Company, Pertamina and Nuclear Monitoring Agency.

IAEA Supports Indonesian Experimental Nuclear Power Plant | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Faisal Basri is such an asshole he is not an economist, he is a politician and a dirty one



he,he......he is in a liberal camp. I like Drajat Wibowo though.....


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> BTW, Indonesia doesn't follow the export driven economic growth rules up till today, largely we are only depend on consumer base economic growth. I think, trying to rebalancing our economic growth with export driven policy will bring more growth into our manufacture area and infrastructure supports and it will brought more economics growth to us. Seven per-cent economy growth will became a reality, although it will be easier to said than to be done



SBY really leaves fiscal mess for Jokowi, seem 7% will be day dreaming for a while.


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> SBY really leaves fiscal mess for Jokowi, seem 7% will be day dreaming for a while.



nah is nothing compared what Mega left for SBY a while back when he is took the office for the first time, 

come on, with a one trillion economy, positive outlook from three major credit rating companies, 5 to six per-cent yearly economic growths, growing tax to GDP ration income, healthy major BUMN companies such Pertamina, PLN, PTPN, Semen Indonesia, Wijaya Karya and so on, ever growing middle class, you can't call it a fiscal and financial mess. Yes i do agree if SBY can't handle subsidies issue properly but you should take a notice who in parliament aggressively confront SBY decision when he decided to reduce fuel subsidies a while back? PDI-P the same party who bring Jokowi into office today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Medco aims to become leading 
oil producer in Tunisia *
*Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, August 23 2014, 12:03 PM
*
MedcoEnergi International president director Lukman Mahfoedz says that his company’s comeback in Tunisia through the acquisition of eight new oil and gas blocks is a great leap for the company’s global expansion, taking advantage of untapped oil and gas resources in the North African country.

After months of talks, publicly listed MedcoEnergi finally secured contracts recently to develop and explore eight new oil and gas blocks in Tunisia.

Medco, through its subsidiary Medco Tunisia Petroleum Ltd., has obtained approval from the Tunisian government and the company’s local partners to start activities in eight local oil and gas blocks on Aug. 18, the company said.

Lukman told The Jakarta Post on Friday that the company would sell the output from the blocks on the local Tunisian market, saying that Medco would take advantage of the country’s growing energy needs and competitive prices.

“These assets, with lots of potential to grow, will contribute significantly to Tunisia’s oil and gas production and MedcoEnergi will be one of the leading E and P [exploration and production] players in Tunisia in the future,” he said.

“Tunisia is far more competitive compared with other countries in North Africa, and even Indonesia as MedcoEnergi’s home country. For instance, contractors’ share from oil production is only maximum 15 percent, while it can hit around 20 percent in Tunisia.”

In some of the company’s newly acquired blocks, Lukman explained, contractors’ share from production could even hit 30 percent.

He said that Tunisia’s oil and gas industry was relatively new, datingback only to 1964 when the first giant oil block was found.

MedcoEnergi’s data showed that, to date, Tunisia produced 62,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day (boepd) and 340 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd). Its oil and gas reserves stand at 170 million barrels and 1.52 trillion cubic feet (TCF).

Earlier this year, Medco Tunisia Petroleum signed an acquisition deal for a 100 percent stake in Storm Ventures International (Barbados) Ltd. (SVI) from Storm Ventures International (BVI) Ltd., a subsidiary of Toronto-listed Chinook Energy Inc.

The US$114.03 million acquisition now makes Medco the shareholder of a company owning eight participation interests in oil and gas blocks in Tunisia.

SVI owns four exploration blocks, two development blocks and two producing blocks with working contracts of either 30 or 50 years.

Of the eight blocks, five — Adam, Sud Remada, Bir Ben Tartar, Jenein and Borj El Khadra — are onshore and are located in the Ghadames Basin.

Meanwhile, three other blocks, namely Cosmos, Hammamet and Yasmin, are located offshore on the northeast coast of Tunisia.

From the new blocks, Medco is expecting to see additional reserves of 12.3 million barrels of oil equivalent (mmboe) and the production of 2,800 boepd.

The company says the Tunisian blocks are promising and it is expecting that development work will allow total production to reach 16,000 boepd, particularly driven by further drilling at Bir Ben Tartar. Also, development work at Cosmos and Yasmin is expected to lift reserves to 12.6 mmboe when it is completed by 2018.

Medco first entered Tunisia in 2007, before deciding to divest its stake in the Anaguid area in 2011.

“With our comeback, Medco is now operating oil and gas in six countries, namely the United States, Libya, Oman, Yemen, Papua New Guinea and Tunisia,” Lukman said.

Medco aims to become leading oil producer in Tunisia | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi told to begin construction 
of Sunda Strait Bridge 
in 2015*
The Jakarta Post, Lebak | Business | Sun, August 24 2014, 7:36 PM

Builders in Lebak regency, Banten, are urging Jakarta governor and president-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to realize the long-delayed Sunda Strait Bridge construction project to spur economic growth in Java and Sumatra.

“We believe that Banten and Lampung’s economies will grow and many investors will come if the development plan for the Sunda Strait Bridge can be realized,” Lebak-chapter Indonesian Builders Association (Gapensi) secretary, Enjat Sudrajat, said as quoted by _kompas.com_, on Saturday.

He said the Sunda Strait Bridge would serve as a very strategic connection, joining Java and Sumatra islands, and could have a positive impact on economic growth for the people of Banten. Citing an example, he said Banten entrepreneurs could be involved in the goods and service procurement process for the construction project.

Enjat said there was hope that the Jokowi administration would start building the Sunda Strait Bridge in 2015; the current government had promised to start construction in 2014 but progress remained unclear to date.

The Sunda Strait Bridge is part of the government’s Master Plan for the Acceleration and Expansion of the Indonesian Economy (MP3EI).

Once the bridge was complete, Enjat said, investors in the tourism, housing, mining and agriculture sectors would start coming to Lebak, creating more job opportunities in the regency.

He further said the bridge was also needed to address serious traffic congestion on roads leading to Merak port in Serang, Banten, which he said was no longer suitable for use.

In February, the government decided that the construction of the Sunda Strait Bridge would be left to the next administration. It was also decided that no state money would be spent on the mega-project. The government agreed that state-owned construction companies would take part in the project, along with PT Graha Banten Lampung Sejahtera, a consortium led by tycoon Tomy Winata, the initiator of the project. (dyl/ebf)

Jokowi told to begin construction of Sunda Strait Bridge in 2015 | The Jakarta Post

*RI to revise regulation 
on foreign construction 
companies*
Nadya Natahadibrata, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, August 23 2014, 11:28 AM

The Public Works Ministry will issue a revision to a ministerial regulation on foreign corporations amid a possible influx of foreign construction companies ahead of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) next year.

The ministry’s construction division head, Hediyanto W. Husaini, said on Friday that the ministry would be able to control the percentage of local workers employed as well as local materials used by foreign construction companies operating across the country under the new regulation.

“The revision will be signed within a month, during the term of the current administration,” he told reporters at his office. 

“We have to revise the regulation immediately [...] ahead of the AEC.”

Hediyanto said the current ministerial regulation No. 5/2011 did not detail the composition of local workers or locally produced materials to be used in foreign construction companies’ projects.

“A number of foreign construction companies in Indonesia form joint ventures with local companies only as a formality, without actually involving local workers in their projects,” he said.

According to him, all of the foreign construction companies have complied with a regulation on ownership limits, but their local partners only served as “sleeping partners” and made no contribution to decision-making.

“For instance, under the revised regulation, we will regulate that all design drafting should be conducted in Indonesia, and not be conducted overseas without any involvement by local staff,” he said. 

“We want the joint venture to have a degree of quality, and these foreign companies to be able to transfer their technology and to employ local workers.”

The current limit on foreign ownership in the construction sector was set at 67 percent for construction companies and 55 percent for construction-consulting companies, as stated in the recently revised negative investments list (DNI).

According to data from the National Construction Development Agency (LPJK), the number of companies involved in the construction sector amounts to 1,300 in total.

Hediyanto said that up to this month, the number of foreign construction companies in the country had reached 298, and most of them came from South Korea, Japan and China.

He said that Indonesia should get ready for the possible influx of construction companies from neighboring countries, like Malaysia, which according to him, had more specialized construction companies that were able to carry out reclamation projects as well as constructing tunnels.

“Our local construction companies lack specialisms. The more construction projects we conduct within the next few years, the more foreign companies will eye the opportunities and try to enter the business,” Hediyanto said.

According to the ministry, spending on the construction of commercial buildings and infrastructure facilities is set to increase by about 10 percent this year to hit Rp 407 trillion (US$34 billion), from Rp 369 trillion in 2013.

RI to revise regulation on foreign construction companies | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s Car Exports to Jump 93 Percent Next Year on Rising Production*
By Damiana N. Simanjuntak on 07:52 pm Aug 24, 2014

*Bandung.* Carmakers in Indonesia expect to see a 93 percent rise in exports next year, thanks to a higher volume of production, an official at the Indonesia Automotive Industry Association said on Friday.

Noegardjito, general secretary for the association known as Gaikindo, said Indonesia could export up to 386,000 cars by 2015, up from this year’s estimate of some 200,000 units.

“Car production next year is targeted at 1.61 million units. Around 386,000 is likely to be exported,” Noegardjito said during an automotive workshop in Bandung.

This year, car production is estimated at 1.3 million units. Southeast Asia’s largest economy has seen its domestic car sales pass the one million milestone, a feat that has drawn automobile producers to invest in the country.

Though most carmakers limit their stake to assembly plants, some Japanese car brands, including Indonesian favorite Toyota, have begun investing in full manufacturing plants.

Budi Darmadi, a director general at the Industry Ministry, said Indonesia currently exported some 15.4 percent of the cars it produces.

The ministry hopes to see that proportion increase to 24 percent next year.

Some of the cars put together at plants in Indonesia are exported around the world, including Toyota’s Avanza and Fortuner, the Nissan Grand Livina, the Honda Freed, Chevorelet Spin and Suzuki APV.

Friday’s automotive workshop also touched on the issue of fuel conversion from oil to gas, as the government seeks to reduce the burden of fuel subsidies.

According to Noegardjito, the domestic automotive industry will be more than capable of producing cars that can run on both types of fuel, should the government require it.

“However, all the supporting facilities, like gas-fuel stations must be developed,” he said, adding that clear regulations and incentives for producers were needed.

Indonesia’s Car Exports to Jump 93 Percent Next Year on Rising Production | The Jakarta Globe

We can produce more than two millions car a year by 2017 when the Toyota and Daihatsu new plants in Karawang fully operational

*Pulp and Paper Market to Grow 5% in 2015*
By Vanesha Manuturi on 07:11 pm Aug 22, 2014

*Pekanbaru.* Indonesia’s pulp and paper market is forecast to grow by 5 percent next year, amid intensifying global competition, on rising paper consumption in China, an executive at Riau Andalan Pulp and Paper said.

RAPP president director Kusnan Rahmin said the Asian market — China in particular — has been showing an upward trend in pulp and paper demand.

Global pulp demand is expected to grow 2.6 percent annually, to 38.9 million tons by 2025 from 24.5 million tons in 2010.

China’s market in particular is forecast to grow 6.4 percent annually, reaching 14.3 million tons in 2025.

RAPP exports around 70 percent of its total production, while the remainder is sold to Indonesian customers.

Despite steady growth in Asia, demand for paper in North America and European countries is slowing as the use of computers and mobile device in the digital age rapidly grows, according to Rusli Tan, deputy chief of the Indonesia Pulp and Paper Association (APKI).

“Just think about it, in Western countries nowadays, most people access everything on the Internet,” Rusli said on Thursday.

Many of Indonesia’s pulp and paper companies have faced slower demand this year due to an oversupply of paper and declining paper consumption globally.

Facing an oversupplied market, Kusnan said the competitiveness of Indonesia’s pulp and paper manufacturers must be maintained in order to keep their hold on the Asia-Pacific market.

Rusli echoed Kusnan’s sentiments, adding that the government must take part in facilitating the industry’s growth to assist local companies.

“For now, Indonesia’s pulp and paper companies must remain competitive and uphold their market share by increasing production capacities,” Rusli said.

The total paper production in Indonesia reached 6 million tons last year, with around 2.8 million tons coming from RAPP.

In 2014, production is expected to reach 8 million tons, 33 percent higher from last year, with the growth of Sinar Mas’s pulp and paper plant in Palembang, South Sumatra, which commenced operations earlier this year.

Rusli remains upbeat that if the next government, led by President-elect Joko Widodo, succeeded to improve Indonesia’s infrastructure, the pulp and paper industry could grow by 20 percent in 2016.

“Improved infrastructure will lead to higher purchasing power, which will spill over to the pulp and paper industry,” he said.

Environmental groups often single out pulp and paper manufactures such as RAPP, but Kusnan emphasized that ensuring the sustainability of RAPP’s forest area simply makes business sense.

“Why would we burn our own forest if we need to timber from it?” he said. “RAPP only has a limited area of land. We can’t add on more land, so optimization is key.”

Pulp and Paper Market to Grow 5% in 2015 | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*IAEA Supports Indonesia’s Plan for Reactor*
By Jakarta Globe on 10:02 pm Aug 22, 2014

*Jakarta*. The International Atomic Energy Agency, or IAEA, supports Indonesia’s plan to develop an experimental power reactor, or RED, as part of implementing nuclear technology in the country.

“The IAEA will be a watchdog that will monitor the utilization of nuclear energy in the context of improving life quality and welfare [in Indonesia],” IAEA’s deputy director general Alexander Bychkov said in a meeting with Research and Technology Minister Muhammad Hatta in Jakarta on Thursday. They were accompanied by Djarot Sulistio Wisnubroto, head of the National Nuclear Energy Agency (Batan).

Bychkov said the IAEA would exchange information, experience, knowledge and offer advice on nuclear technology when RED was built. Djarot said the RED aims to show people that nuclear power plants (PLTN) can be used to produce electricity that even small islands can benefit.

“The idea to construct RED came up last year. Right now, we are going to try to get the new government to approve this program. A political decision from Indonesia’s president-elect is needed,” Djarot said.

Both Bapeten and IAEA will cooperate in supervising safety and nuclear security to ensure that the nuclear site will not be misused, Nuclear Energy Regulatory Agency (Bapeten) deputy chairman Khoirul Huda said.

“Bapeten and the IAEA will make sure that the nuclear site will not cause harm to the people and the environment. Besides, we want to create an image that nuclear [power] is safe,” he said.

The program itself has been included in the National Mid-Term Development Plan (RPJMN) by the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas). RED can produce up to 10 megawatts of electricity.

According to the plan, RED will be built in Serpong, South Tangerang, and its construction can be completed in three to four years at a budget of up to Rp 1.6 trillion ($137 million). If approved, Djarot predicted that the nuclear site will be completed in 2019.

Still, anti-nuclear activists have said that Indonesia would risk enduring environmental risks of radioactive contamination.

IAEA Supports Indonesia’s Plan for Reactor | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Honeywell Promotes Science and Technology Education in Partnership with Government Schools*

Jumat, 22 Agustus 2014 18:51 WIB | 499 Views

_More than 1,200 students and 12 teachers will benefit from experiential learning science kits program; Honeywell Engineers volunteer to promote technology careers to students_

JAKARTA, Indonesia, Aug. 22, 2014 (ANTARA/PRNewswire) -- Honeywell (NYSE: HON) announced today that it is helping more than 1,200 local students learn about science and technology through a partnership with local schools in Batam and Bintan in Riau Islands province.

Under the Honeywell Science Kits program, four schools will receive science kits supporting the national curriculum. These comprehensive tools will allow students to experience science and technology concepts in an innovative way. As part of the program, 12 teachers from these four schools will be trained with hands-on teaching techniques, enabling them to better engage their students in the classroom. In addition to that, 12 engineers from local Honeywell facility are volunteering to promote technology careers at these local schools.

The program is part of Honeywell's ongoing commitment to promote science and technology education in Indonesia which includes sponsoring middle school math and science teachers to attend its international programs such as Honeywell Educators and Green Boot Camp to learn advanced teaching techniques. This new science kits program is sponsored by Honeywell Hometown Solutions, the company's global citizenship initiative.

"Honeywell provides students and teachers opportunities in science and technology education in Indonesia, through a series of unique programs designed to inspire the next generation of innovators," said Alex Pollack, President of Honeywell Indonesia. "This exciting program affords students an opportunity to learn concepts in a more engaging manner and gain valuable access to information about potential careers in science and engineering from Honeywell's top engineers."

According to National Science Foundation, 80 percent of the jobs in the next 10 years will require Science, Technology, Engineering and Math (STEM) skills and capabilities. "We aim to provide the best education to our students and these advanced teaching techniques will be highly beneficial both for our students as well as our teachers. We welcome such initiatives and are delighted to have Honeywell engineers volunteer to encourage our students," said Zurnalis, Principal of SMPN 9, Batam.

Honeywell Science Kits program is being run in partnership with SMP II Lukman Hakim and SMP Negeri 9 in Batam as well as in SMP Negeri 11 and SMPN 13 in Bintan.

About Honeywell

Honeywell is a Fortune 100 diversified technology and manufacturing leader, serving customers worldwide with aerospace products and services; control technologies for buildings, homes and industry; turbochargers; and performance materials. Based in Morris Township, N.J., Honeywell's shares are traded on the New York, London, and Chicago Stock Exchanges. For more news and information on Honeywell, please visit www.honeywellnow.com.

About Honeywell, Indonesia
Honeywell's products and systems have been distributed and installed in Indonesia since 1974. In 1992, Honeywell established our Indonesian representative office, which maintains a network of local distribution companies. Today, three of Honeywell's businesses, Automation and Control Solutions, Aerospace, and Performance Materials and Technologies, employ over 1,500 employees in cities across the country, including Jakarta, Surabaya, Purwakarta, Batam and Bintan.

About Honeywell Hometown Solutions

Honeywell Hometown Solution, the company's corporate citizenship initiative, which focuses on five areas of vital importance: Science & Math Education, Family Safety & Security, Housing & Shelter, Habitat & Conservation, and Humanitarian Relief. Together with leading public and non-profit institutions, Honeywell has developed powerful programs to address these needs in the communities it serves. For more information, please visit Honeywell Corporate Citizenship.


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> nah is nothing compared what Mega left for SBY a while back when he is took the office for the first time,
> 
> come on, with a one trillion economy, positive outlook from three major credit rating companies, 5 to six per-cent yearly economic growths, growing tax to GDP ration income, healthy major BUMN companies such Pertamina, PLN, PTPN, Semen Indonesia, Wijaya Karya and so on, ever growing middle class, you can't call it a fiscal and financial mess. Yes i do agree if SBY can't handle subsidies issue properly but you should take a notice who in parliament aggressively confront SBY decision when he decided to reduce fuel subsidies a while back? PDI-P the same party who bring Jokowi into office today.



BBM ini sekarang sudah agak kacau, di jakarta mungkin tidak masalah di daerah antrian sudah dimana2, banyak pom bensin yang sudah kehabisan premium. Di pantura, jawa tengah, jawa timur, bahkan jogja....

Masku kebetulan punya pom SPBU, kemaren jumat berangkat ke Haneda untuk meeting untuk proyek real estate di dago atas, nitipin ke istrinya order premium karena tanki premium stoknya cuma cukup sampe sabtu... hehe... ditolak ordernya. Sekarang ternyata premium sudah pakai quota. makanya banyak pom bensin yang kosong. Begitu tahu banyak pom bensin yang kosong yang beli tambah banyak... makanya tambah kacau....


----------



## Nike

*Indofood to Sell Minority Stake In Noodle Maker Nissinmas*
By Vanesha Manuturi on 08:00 pm Aug 20, 2014

*Jakarta.* Indofood Sukses Makmur, the world’s biggest noodle maker, plans to sell its minority stake in Nissinmas to Japan’s Nissin Foods this year.

In a statement filed at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Wednesday, Indofood detailed its intention to sell some 11.7 million shares, or 49 percent of its stake in Nissinmas, for $5.4 million.

“The company has signed a conditional sale and purchase agreement with Nissin Food,” the statement read, without clarifying why Indofood decided on the move.

Nissinmas’ instant noodle brands include Nissin Cup Noodles, Top Ramen and Nissin Mi.

The instant noodle maker posted Rp 5.8 billion ($496,000) in sales during the first half of the year.

The figure represents a 24 percent year-on-year drop from Rp 7.6 billion.

Meanwhile, profit at Indofood grew 35 percent to Rp 2.3 trillion in the January-June period, due largely to a 27 percent jump in revenue to Rp 34 trillion.

The leading Jakarta-based food giant controls five business units, which dabble in various consumer products, wheat flour, agribusiness, distribution and vegetable processing.

Its subsidiary, Indofood CBP Sukses Makmur, recently announced it had booked Rp 10.1 trillion from its sales of instant noodles, making up about 65.2 percent of Indofood CBP’s total sales.

The company’s dairy products made up 18 percent of total sales, while the remaining consisted of a mix of its snacks, beverages and food flavoring products.

Indofood CBP contributed approximately 44 percent of Indofood’s total net sales in the first half of this year, followed by Indofood’s wheat unit Bogasari and its agriculture unit at 24 percent and 17 percent respectively.

Shares of Indofood Sukses Makmur increased 1.07 percent to reach Rp 7,075 on the IDX on Wednesday, outpacing the 0.5 percent gain in the local bourse’s main stock gauge.

Indofood is controlled by the country’s diversified Salim Group, which also controls Indomobil Sukses International, the country’s second-biggest automotive manufacturer.

Indofood to Sell Minority Stake In Noodle Maker Nissinmas | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> nah is nothing compared what Mega left for SBY a while back when he is took the office for the first time,
> 
> come on, with a one trillion economy, positive outlook from three major credit rating companies, 5 to six per-cent yearly economic growths, growing tax to GDP ration income, healthy major BUMN companies such Pertamina, PLN, PTPN, Semen Indonesia, Wijaya Karya and so on, ever growing middle class, you can't call it a fiscal and financial mess. Yes i do agree if SBY can't handle subsidies issue properly but you should take a notice who in parliament aggressively confront SBY decision when he decided to reduce fuel subsidies a while back? PDI-P the same party who bring Jokowi into office today.



Cutting the controversial fuel subsidy is also necessary. With the cut, Indonesia could save 300 trillions of rupiah to spend on developing sectors that will benefit the country in the long term, such as infrastructure and education. This move surely is politically unfavorable, yet essential for the economy. One needs to forgo the short-term benefits, for the greater good of the future.


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> Cutting the controversial fuel subsidy is also necessary. With the cut, Indonesia could save 300 trillions of rupiah to spend on developing sectors that will benefit the country in the long term, such as infrastructure and education. This move surely is politically unfavorable, yet essential for the economy. One needs to forgo the short-term benefits, for the greater good of the future.



i am agree with this statement, but i am very disagree with your statement which said Yudhoyono leave a fiscal mess for his successor. All of macro and micro economy indicator and government balance sheet doesn't prove that, and one thing must be taken into notes, it is PDI-P insanity who actually drive the current government not to opt for reducing fuel subsidies as a means to create a large fiscal space for the last four year. Yet today they crying out loud begging SBY to reduce fuel subsidies just only when their cadre become a President, quite hypocrite indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> i am agree with this statement, but i am very disagree with your statement which said Yudhoyono leave a fiscal mess for his successor. All of macro and micro economy indicator and government balance sheet doesn't prove that, and one thing must be taken into notes, it is PDI-P insanity who actually drive the current government not to opt for reducing fuel subsidies as a means to create a large fiscal space for the last four year. Yet today they crying out loud begging SBY to reduce fuel subsidies just only when their cadre become a President, quite hypocrite indeed.




I second that, it will be like a joke when PDIP now endorse to cut the subsidy, eventhough they rejected it while ago. Not only PDIP: PKS either.

Btw that was headline for the graph , i cut it off:

*SBY leaves fiscal mess for Jokowi *
Satria Sambijantoro and Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, August 16 2014, 9:26 AM

*




*

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has effectively handed a poisoned chalice to his successor president-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo as the former backed off from implementing much-needed fiscal and energy reforms in his final budget.

Spending on fuel subsidies will rise by an eye-watering Rp 44.6 trillion (US$3.82 billion) to Rp 291.1 trillion, a carryover from this year’s spending, according to the 2015 state budget note presented by Yudhoyono to lawmakers on Thursday.

While acknowledging that the fuel subsidies were poorly targeted, as they are disproportionately enjoyed by the rich, Yudhoyono argued that he encountered “not a little political resistance” when he previously cut the subsidy and raised fuel prices.

“The budgeting policy faces the predicament of political acceptance of sensitive and unpopular moves, such as the reallocation of fuel and electricity subsidies to poorer citizens,” Yudhoyono said.

The 2015 state budget “assumes no adjustment in fuel prices, which will be the full responsibility of the new government”, Finance Minister Chatib Basri explained.

Coordinating Economic Minister Chairul Tanjung referred to the state budget as “business as usual” as the current administration would not be pushing for strategic programs.

From the total central government spending of Rp 1,379 trillion in next year’s proposed budget, at least 31.5 percent will be spent on subsidies alone, which includes fuel, electricity and non-energy subsidies, while 11 percent will be allocated to debt payments.

Funds for transfers to regions, which have been frequently criticized for a lack of supervision and being prone to corruption by regional leaders, topped a record high of Rp 631 trillion, or 31 percent of the total state budget of Rp 2,019 trillion.

The budget means that Jokowi will not have sufficient fiscal space for productive, growth-generating spending, hindering his ambition to post 7 percent economic growth.

The fiscal deficit — the gap between revenue and spending — will be 2.3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP). By law the deficit must not breach 3 percent of GDP.

The proposed 2015 budget assumes annual economic growth of 5.6 percent, inflation at 4.4 percent, a rupiah exchange rate of 11,900 per US dollar and oil costing $105 per barrel with 845,000 barrels lifted per day.

Given the limited room for reform, Jokowi acknowledged that his campaign pledges on development programs might not be wholly accommodated in the budget currently being deliberated by lawmakers.

Jokowi said he planned to talk to Yudhoyono later this month to discuss the budget in order for him to be able to slip in reforms before the House of Representatives passed the budget at the end of September.

Yudhoyono’s administration is set to leave office on Oct. 20 while the term for the current legislators will end on Oct. 1. “The priority is to get my programs on the basic sectors, such as education, health care, fisheries and agriculture, into the 2015 state budget,” Jokowi said on Thursday.

“We will try our best to include the programs in the budget. If we fail to do so, we will revise it immediately,” he said, adding that he would reject any back-room deals with Yudhoyono in exchange for including his reforms in the budget deliberation.

Andi Widjajanto, a member of Jokowi’s transition team, said that revision of the budget could begin on Jan. 2, 2015, the first day the budget comes into effect.

“Jokowi’s pro-people and reform programs could not be accommodated in the 2015 state budget as it was drafted by Yudhoyono’s government and is being deliberated by the current legislators,” he said.

Andi said the transition team’s planned meetings with the current administration would focus on creating “sufficient and realistic” fiscal space in the budget to provide leeway for Jokowi’s agenda.

“We don’t have sufficient time to scrutinize all of the thousands of items in the draft state budget. Thus, we will only focus on dealing with the macro factors to ensure that the budget is fiscally realistic and that we will not be trapped by overly optimistic assumptions,” Andi said.

He added that Jokowi’s team had also been simulating several economic scenarios involving factors such as deficits, economic growth, tax ratios and the rupiah exchange rate.

“The simulations are aimed at preventing Jokowi getting shocks if the real economic situation turns out not to be as projected,” Andi said, adding that the team had also prepared alternative sources to finance Jokowi’s programs should the budget fail to provide for them.

SBY leaves fiscal mess for Jokowi | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> I second that, it will be like a joke when PDIP now endorse to cut the subsidy, eventhough they rejected it while ago. Not only PDIP: PKS either.
> 
> Btw that was headline for the graph , i cut it off:
> 
> *SBY leaves fiscal mess for Jokowi *
> Satria Sambijantoro and Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, August 16 2014, 9:26 AM
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has effectively handed a poisoned chalice to his successor president-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo as the former backed off from implementing much-needed fiscal and energy reforms in his final budget.
> 
> Spending on fuel subsidies will rise by an eye-watering Rp 44.6 trillion (US$3.82 billion) to Rp 291.1 trillion, a carryover from this year’s spending, according to the 2015 state budget note presented by Yudhoyono to lawmakers on Thursday.
> 
> While acknowledging that the fuel subsidies were poorly targeted, as they are disproportionately enjoyed by the rich, Yudhoyono argued that he encountered “not a little political resistance” when he previously cut the subsidy and raised fuel prices.
> 
> “The budgeting policy faces the predicament of political acceptance of sensitive and unpopular moves, such as the reallocation of fuel and electricity subsidies to poorer citizens,” Yudhoyono said.
> 
> The 2015 state budget “assumes no adjustment in fuel prices, which will be the full responsibility of the new government”, Finance Minister Chatib Basri explained.
> 
> Coordinating Economic Minister Chairul Tanjung referred to the state budget as “business as usual” as the current administration would not be pushing for strategic programs.
> 
> From the total central government spending of Rp 1,379 trillion in next year’s proposed budget, at least 31.5 percent will be spent on subsidies alone, which includes fuel, electricity and non-energy subsidies, while 11 percent will be allocated to debt payments.
> 
> Funds for transfers to regions, which have been frequently criticized for a lack of supervision and being prone to corruption by regional leaders, topped a record high of Rp 631 trillion, or 31 percent of the total state budget of Rp 2,019 trillion.
> 
> The budget means that Jokowi will not have sufficient fiscal space for productive, growth-generating spending, hindering his ambition to post 7 percent economic growth.
> 
> The fiscal deficit — the gap between revenue and spending — will be 2.3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP). By law the deficit must not breach 3 percent of GDP.
> 
> The proposed 2015 budget assumes annual economic growth of 5.6 percent, inflation at 4.4 percent, a rupiah exchange rate of 11,900 per US dollar and oil costing $105 per barrel with 845,000 barrels lifted per day.
> 
> Given the limited room for reform, Jokowi acknowledged that his campaign pledges on development programs might not be wholly accommodated in the budget currently being deliberated by lawmakers.
> 
> Jokowi said he planned to talk to Yudhoyono later this month to discuss the budget in order for him to be able to slip in reforms before the House of Representatives passed the budget at the end of September.
> 
> Yudhoyono’s administration is set to leave office on Oct. 20 while the term for the current legislators will end on Oct. 1. “The priority is to get my programs on the basic sectors, such as education, health care, fisheries and agriculture, into the 2015 state budget,” Jokowi said on Thursday.
> 
> “We will try our best to include the programs in the budget. If we fail to do so, we will revise it immediately,” he said, adding that he would reject any back-room deals with Yudhoyono in exchange for including his reforms in the budget deliberation.
> 
> Andi Widjajanto, a member of Jokowi’s transition team, said that revision of the budget could begin on Jan. 2, 2015, the first day the budget comes into effect.
> 
> “Jokowi’s pro-people and reform programs could not be accommodated in the 2015 state budget as it was drafted by Yudhoyono’s government and is being deliberated by the current legislators,” he said.
> 
> Andi said the transition team’s planned meetings with the current administration would focus on creating “sufficient and realistic” fiscal space in the budget to provide leeway for Jokowi’s agenda.
> 
> “We don’t have sufficient time to scrutinize all of the thousands of items in the draft state budget. Thus, we will only focus on dealing with the macro factors to ensure that the budget is fiscally realistic and that we will not be trapped by overly optimistic assumptions,” Andi said.
> 
> He added that Jokowi’s team had also been simulating several economic scenarios involving factors such as deficits, economic growth, tax ratios and the rupiah exchange rate.
> 
> “The simulations are aimed at preventing Jokowi getting shocks if the real economic situation turns out not to be as projected,” Andi said, adding that the team had also prepared alternative sources to finance Jokowi’s programs should the budget fail to provide for them.
> 
> SBY leaves fiscal mess for Jokowi | The Jakarta Post



The Jakarta Post is notorious for being an anti-SBY government media and has fully supportive for PDI-P, if you want my credence to saying this you can contact Anggi Maria Lubis at her mail she is one of the Jakarta Post reporter, and she told me herself (she is one of my colleagues). 

The Jakarta Globe is quite more moderat than the Jakarta Post


----------



## guitar01

Although it's necessary, It's not that simple to pull the plug on fuel subsidy. Inflation would soar, and the central bank will have to raise their rate, then the economy would slow down even further.
I personally think SBY (and CT) did a very good job with the economy, especially recent mining and gas contract renegotiations. A recent article suggests that Jokowi might "inherit" an economic boom.


----------



## DarkElf

guitar01 said:


> Although it's necessary, It's not that simple to pull the plug on fuel subsidy. Inflation would soar, and the central bank will have to raise their rate, then the economy would slow down even further.
> I personally think SBY (and CT) did a very good job with the economy, especially recent mining and gas contract renegotiations. A recent article suggests that Jokowi might "inherit" an economic boom.



As other say, temporary pain for long term gain especially if our government can divert the subsidy money for building infrastructure. Because if we do nothing and keep the subsidy the alternative is long term bleeding. Easy gain example, plenty of our smaller harbor don't have crane for loading/unloading process, that's mean *every single cargo ship *that using the harbor must install their own crane on their ship, taking the precious cargo space/weight + adding cost for buying and installing the crane, making the cost for transport more expensive for everyone involved. As always it's cheaper to buy 1 huge crane that can be used for everyone than buying and installing several dozen small crane or manual labor.

I admit SBY did decent job for our economy, but the boom for our economy is over since last year because the US fed going to stop printing and China economy slowdown.


----------



## Nike

DarkElf said:


> As other say, temporary pain for long term gain especially if our government can divert the subsidy money for building infrastructure. Because if we do nothing and keep the subsidy the alternative is long term bleeding. Easy gain example, plenty of our smaller harbor don't have crane for loading/unloading process, that's mean *every single cargo ship *that using the harbor must install their own crane on their ship, taking the precious cargo space/weight + adding cost for buying and installing the crane, making the cost for transport more expensive for everyone involved. As always it's cheaper to buy 1 huge crane that can be used for everyone than buying and installing several dozen small crane or manual labor.
> 
> I admit SBY did decent job for our economy, but the boom for our economy is over since last year because the US fed going to stop printing and China economy slowdown.



Nah, we had another strong point in which we are not utilize it at best, that's local consumption. We can use those cards more efficiently by building more infrastructure, building more appropriate logistics line and supply to fulfill the needs of our peoples in our vast islands chain. And we still can expanding our export growth into our non-traditional export destination countries, Africa, South America, and Middle East countries is an untapped potential market for us. Involving and attracting private companies, local or foreign companies to build more infrastructure project is can be done with giving more incentive to them, in law, tax, and game rules that's all must be reviewed by the new government and to be fixated. Then our government can trying to cut the fuel subsidies to give them more incentive and security points if government had more fiscal room and space to finance such projects.


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> The Jakarta Post is notorious for being an anti-SBY government media and has fully supportive for PDI-P, if you want my credence to saying this you can contact Anggi Maria Lubis at her mail she is one of the Jakarta Post reporter, and she told me herself (she is one of my colleagues).
> 
> The Jakarta Globe is quite more moderat than the Jakarta Post



damn, the forum been pending 2 of my reply post already... :3 what the...


----------



## Dante

Well if that's happen then Indonesian economy can be quite resillient from international turmoil

Domestic market would easily absorb local production



madokafc said:


> BTW, Indonesia doesn't follow the export driven economic growth rules up till today, largely we are only depend on consumer base economic growth. I think, trying to rebalancing our economic growth with export driven policy will bring more growth into our manufacture area and infrastructure supports and it will brought more economics growth to us. Seven per-cent economy growth will became a reality, although it will be easier to said than to be done


----------



## Nike

Dante said:


> Well if that's happen then Indonesian economy can be quite resillient from international turmoil
> 
> Domestic market would easily absorb local production



yeah but you can't expect high performance economic growth like the Chinese did in last decades from consumer base economic growth. Six per-cent a year economic growth mostly the best you can get


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> yeah but you can't expect high performance economic growth like the Chinese did in last decades from consumer base economic growth. Six per-cent a year economic growth mostly the best you can get


Ofcourse because production had to adjust to domestic market everytime

But thats good enough to generate stable growth, and for big economic powerhouse likeindonesia, stability is important

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia participates in global navigation satellite system training*
Selasa, 26 Agustus 2014 17:28 WIB | 467 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia currently has the capability to control satellite navigation applications and is working towards developing the system, stated an official. 

"We have just mastered aspects related to satellite navigation applications,"National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) Chief Thomas Djamaluddin remarked here on Tuesday.

He made the statement during the opening of an international training on Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS).

Djamaluddin noted that satellite development in Indonesia was focused on the system of remote sensing and communication, which is in line with LAPANs strategy until 2019.

"Perhaps, after 2019, we will develop the satellite navigation system," he claimed. 

According to him, Indonesia is not currently a full member of the Asia Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO) but is only a signatory state.

"Therefore, Indonesia has been asked to be the full member of APSCO in order to improve the capacity of its human resources in the field of space technology," Djamaluddin pointed out.

He noted that in order to become the full member of APSCO, Indonesia was selected to host an international training on GNSS. 

He explained that Indonesia is hosting an international training on GNSS as APSCO needs to cooperate with the country.

He further added that the foremost training in Indonesia was attended by representatives from APSCO member states such as Bangladesh, China, Iran, Mongolia, Pakistan, Peru, Italy, and Turkey.

Indonesia participates in global navigation satellite system training - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta Office Space to Increase, But Not Upscale Homes: Report*
By Jakarta Globe on 06:39 pm Aug 26, 2014
Category Business, Property
Tags: Colliers International, Jakarta office space




Office buildings in Kuningan business district in South Jakarta are shown in this file photo. itu dengan total luas 11 juta meter persegi. (Antara photo/Pradita Utama)

*Jakarta.* Foreign investors seeking to expand their presence in Indonesia over the next four years will find ample office options to chose from in Jakarta, but housing for their executives will be harder to come by, according to a report from global real estate services firm Colliers International.

While total office space in Jakarta increased by just 1 percent in the first half this year, the capital will see a cumulative 10.7 million square meters of new office space built by 2018, up 51 percent from 7.1 million square meters today, Colliers said in its report on Wednesday.

That projection assumes 74 buildings that are now under construction or being planned will be completed on time, Colliers said. The increase will result in drop in office occupancy to under 90 percent from 96 percent at the end of the first half.

“A substantial supply projection in the CBD will inevitably have a big impact on the weakening figure of asking base rental and occupancy rates,” the report said.

Average asking base rental rates rose to Rp 252,114 ($21.54) per square meter a month in the first half, up 2 percent year-on-year. The asking base is dollars rose 4.5 percent to $36.30 a square meter a month.

Demand for new office space is usually boosted by a surge in foreign direct investment. Foreign investors pumped Rp 78 trillion, or $7.4 billion, into the country between April and June. FDI in the second quarter climbed 16.9 percent from last year and 8.3 percent from the previous quarter, the Investment Coordinating Board says.

Multinational corporations’ expansion in Indonesia has also driven up demand for homes for their upper-management expatriate staff. But supply of such houses, “particularly in preferred areas such as Kebayoran Baru, Pondok Indah, Kemang, Cipete, Kuningan and Menteng, is limited due to the continuing demand and slow supply,” Colliers said.

“Meager land availability in preferred expatriate locations has also restricted the number of new houses,” it added.

Colliers also noted that retail space supply in Jakarta and the capital’s satellite cities remained steady at 6.56 million square meters in the first half of this year, driving up asking base rental rates by 11 percent in those areas.

Jakarta Office Space to Increase, But Not Upscale Homes: Report | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Dante

At least all indicators and assumptions of your current government are conservatives, which is good, because it give you enough space to fiddling around

Current oil price are below your govt assumption
Current exchange rate last time I check is also under the assumption




MarveL said:


> I second that, it will be like a joke when PDIP now endorse to cut the subsidy, eventhough they rejected it while ago. Not only PDIP: PKS either.
> 
> Btw that was headline for the graph , i cut it off:
> 
> *SBY leaves fiscal mess for Jokowi *
> Satria Sambijantoro and Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, August 16 2014, 9:26 AM
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has effectively handed a poisoned chalice to his successor president-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo as the former backed off from implementing much-needed fiscal and energy reforms in his final budget.
> 
> Spending on fuel subsidies will rise by an eye-watering Rp 44.6 trillion (US$3.82 billion) to Rp 291.1 trillion, a carryover from this year’s spending, according to the 2015 state budget note presented by Yudhoyono to lawmakers on Thursday.
> 
> While acknowledging that the fuel subsidies were poorly targeted, as they are disproportionately enjoyed by the rich, Yudhoyono argued that he encountered “not a little political resistance” when he previously cut the subsidy and raised fuel prices.
> 
> “The budgeting policy faces the predicament of political acceptance of sensitive and unpopular moves, such as the reallocation of fuel and electricity subsidies to poorer citizens,” Yudhoyono said.
> 
> The 2015 state budget “assumes no adjustment in fuel prices, which will be the full responsibility of the new government”, Finance Minister Chatib Basri explained.
> 
> Coordinating Economic Minister Chairul Tanjung referred to the state budget as “business as usual” as the current administration would not be pushing for strategic programs.
> 
> From the total central government spending of Rp 1,379 trillion in next year’s proposed budget, at least 31.5 percent will be spent on subsidies alone, which includes fuel, electricity and non-energy subsidies, while 11 percent will be allocated to debt payments.
> 
> Funds for transfers to regions, which have been frequently criticized for a lack of supervision and being prone to corruption by regional leaders, topped a record high of Rp 631 trillion, or 31 percent of the total state budget of Rp 2,019 trillion.
> 
> The budget means that Jokowi will not have sufficient fiscal space for productive, growth-generating spending, hindering his ambition to post 7 percent economic growth.
> 
> The fiscal deficit — the gap between revenue and spending — will be 2.3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP). By law the deficit must not breach 3 percent of GDP.
> 
> The proposed 2015 budget assumes annual economic growth of 5.6 percent, inflation at 4.4 percent, a rupiah exchange rate of 11,900 per US dollar and oil costing $105 per barrel with 845,000 barrels lifted per day.
> 
> Given the limited room for reform, Jokowi acknowledged that his campaign pledges on development programs might not be wholly accommodated in the budget currently being deliberated by lawmakers.
> 
> Jokowi said he planned to talk to Yudhoyono later this month to discuss the budget in order for him to be able to slip in reforms before the House of Representatives passed the budget at the end of September.
> 
> Yudhoyono’s administration is set to leave office on Oct. 20 while the term for the current legislators will end on Oct. 1. “The priority is to get my programs on the basic sectors, such as education, health care, fisheries and agriculture, into the 2015 state budget,” Jokowi said on Thursday.
> 
> “We will try our best to include the programs in the budget. If we fail to do so, we will revise it immediately,” he said, adding that he would reject any back-room deals with Yudhoyono in exchange for including his reforms in the budget deliberation.
> 
> Andi Widjajanto, a member of Jokowi’s transition team, said that revision of the budget could begin on Jan. 2, 2015, the first day the budget comes into effect.
> 
> “Jokowi’s pro-people and reform programs could not be accommodated in the 2015 state budget as it was drafted by Yudhoyono’s government and is being deliberated by the current legislators,” he said.
> 
> Andi said the transition team’s planned meetings with the current administration would focus on creating “sufficient and realistic” fiscal space in the budget to provide leeway for Jokowi’s agenda.
> 
> “We don’t have sufficient time to scrutinize all of the thousands of items in the draft state budget. Thus, we will only focus on dealing with the macro factors to ensure that the budget is fiscally realistic and that we will not be trapped by overly optimistic assumptions,” Andi said.
> 
> He added that Jokowi’s team had also been simulating several economic scenarios involving factors such as deficits, economic growth, tax ratios and the rupiah exchange rate.
> 
> “The simulations are aimed at preventing Jokowi getting shocks if the real economic situation turns out not to be as projected,” Andi said, adding that the team had also prepared alternative sources to finance Jokowi’s programs should the budget fail to provide for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Remote, gas-rich islands on Indonesia's South China Sea frontline*
By Andrew R.C. Marshall

RANAI Indonesia Mon Aug 25, 2014 7:05pm EDT





A fishing boat sits on a beach during a rain storm on the east coast of Natuna Besar July 7, 2014.

(Reuters) - The word "sleepy" could have been invented for Ranai, the largest town in Indonesia's remote and sparsely populated Natuna archipelago.

It has few cars and only two sets of traffic lights. The cloud-wreathed mountain looming over it resembles a slumbering volcano. Nearby beaches lie pristine and empty, waiting for tourists. 

From Ranai, it takes an imaginative leap to see Natuna - a scattering of 157 mostly uninhabited islands off the northwest coast of Borneo - as a future flashpoint in the escalating dispute over ownership of the South China Sea, one of the world's busiest waterways.

But that's precisely what many people here fear.

They know Natuna is quite a prize. Its fish-rich waters are routinely plundered by foreign trawlers. Lying just inside its 200-nautical-mile exclusive economic zone is the East Natuna gas field, one of the world's largest untapped reserves.

And any quarrel over Natuna would also upset a delicate strategic balance, undermining Indonesia's role as a self-appointed honest broker in the myriad territorial disputes between its Southeast Asian neighbors and regional giant China.

Jakarta's foreign ministry insists there is no problem with China over the status of Natuna, but the Indonesian military has in recent months struck a more assertive tone.

In April, Indonesian armed forces chief Moeldoko accused China of including parts of Natuna within its so-called "Nine-Dash Line," the vague boundary used on Chinese maps to lay claim to about 90 percent of the South China Sea.

*EARLY WARNING SYSTEM *

With maritime tensions rising between China and the Philippines and Vietnam, Moeldoko later vowed to send more troops to Natuna "to anticipate any instability in the South China Sea and serve as an early warning system for Indonesia".

The airforce plans to upgrade Ranai's airbase to accommodate fighter jets and attack helicopters.

Officially, China and Indonesia don't contest the sovereignty of the islands: both agree they are part of Indonesia's Riau Province. Nor is Indonesia among the five countries - Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam, Taiwan and Brunei - challenging Beijing's expansive claims in the South China Sea.

This has allowed Jakarta to play a neutral role and seek to mediate in an increasingly bitter and volatile dispute. 

But Natuna's bit-part in this regional drama reflects "growing concern within Indonesia about China's actions within the Nine-Dash Line," said Ian Storey, a security expert at the Institute of Southeast Asia Studies (ISEAS) in Singapore. 

Rising maritime tensions with China have induced many Southeast Asian countries to seek closer strategic ties with the United States.

Since 2010 Indonesia has unsuccessfully sought clarification through the United Nations of the legal basis for the Nine-Dash Line. Indonesia's foreign minister, Marty Natalegawa, told Reuters in April that Indonesia had "inferred" from China that the line did not cross Indonesian territory.

Locals remain unconvinced. "We're worried they'll take over this territory," Ilyas Sabli, Natuna's regent, or district chief, told Reuters, referring to the Chinese. "That's why it has become our first priority to protect this homeland."

*DEFENDING OIL AND GAS*

About 80,000 people live on 27 of Natuna's islands, mostly in Ranai and other places on the main island of Natuna Besar.

Ranai airbase was developed after Indonesia's independence in 1949, and the town grew up around it. Today, a new civilian passenger terminal is being constructed in the hope of attracting more investors and tourists. 

There was no evidence of an Indonesian military build-up. Two small naval ships lay idle at the end of a nearby pier.

Plans to upgrade the airbase were "not a new thing", but part of a longer-term strategy to improve the airforce's far-flung facilities, base commander Lieutenant Colonel Andri Gandhy told Reuters.

The plans include lengthening Ranai's runway to handle larger aircraft. Work will start in 2015 or 2016, depending on the funding, said Gandhy.

Any military build-up would be hampered by budget restraints and fear of antagonizing China, said Yohanes Sulaiman, a security analyst at the Indonesian National Defense University.

"The Indonesian military really wants to defend the islands, but with what? How can they fight China?" he said.

Neighboring Malaysia has a more convincing blueprint to beef up its military presence in the South China Sea. 

In October, Malaysia announced plans to build a navy base in Bintulu on Sarawak, the closest major town to the James Shoal, a submerged reef about 80 km (50 miles) off the coast of Malaysia's Sarawak claimed by Malaysia, China and Taiwan. Chinese warships conducted exercises nearby in 2013 and 2014.

The base will host a new Marine Corps, modeled on, and possibly trained by, its U.S. counterpart. Without mentioning China, Malaysia's defense minister said the aim was to protect Malaysia's oil and gas reserves.

China has never protested against Indonesia's search for oil and gas in Natuna waters, said Storey. The state-owned Pertamina is co-developing the East Natuna gas field with Exxon Mobil Corp, Total SA and PTT Exploration and Production.

*FISHING WARS*

As in Vietnam and the Philippines, it is Indonesia's fishing fleet that feels China's growing maritime presence most acutely.

Natuna fish stocks plummeted with the arrival of big-net trawlers from China, Vietnam, Thailand and Taiwan, said Rusli Suhardi, 40, a leader of the local fishermen's cooperative. 

"Before 2010, we could catch 100 kg (220 lbs) of fish a day. Now it takes three days to catch that amount," he said. 

A nearby bay is littered with the disintegrating wrecks of a dozen or more boats, mostly Vietnamese trawlers confiscated by the Indonesian authorities for fishing illegally. That no Chinese trawlers rot in this marine graveyard is testament to China's growing maritime muscle. 

In March 2013, armed Chinese vessels confronted a patrol boat from Indonesia's maritime and fisheries ministry and demanded the release of Chinese fishermen who had just been apprehended in Natuna waters. Fearing for his safety, the captain of the Indonesian boat complied.

Similarly, in 2010, a Chinese maritime enforcement vessel compelled an Indonesian patrol boat to release another illegal Chinese trawler.

Storey, of ISEAS, said Indonesia has downplayed such incidents, not wanting them to overshadow relations with China.

Those relations are historic. Predating Ranai's airbase is the ethnic Chinese community of Penagi, a ramshackle village built on stilts along a nearby pier. One of its oldest residents is Lim Po Eng, 78, a retired laborer, who said Penagi was founded by his grandfather and others fleeing chaos and poverty in China.

"We settled here and began to develop the place," he said. The island was already inhabited by indigenous people, added Lim, "but they lived in the bush."

Every morning, an Indonesian flag is raised over Penagi's pier. Many locals say the Indonesian government cares little about the fate of Natuna, which lies closer to Malaysia's capital Kuala Lumpur than it does to Jakarta.

But this apparent indifference is bred partly by a desire to keep the status quo, said security analyst Sulaiman.

(Editing by Alex Richardson)

Remote, gas-rich islands on Indonesia's South China Sea frontline| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

A boy fishes on the rocky east coast of Natuna Besar July 7, 2014.





The boat of local fisherman Rusli Suhardi heads towards fishing grounds off the east coast of Natuna Besar July 9, 2014.





Freshly caught fish waiting to be sold are placed on a table on a wharf in Ranai on Natuna Besar July 7, 2014





A boy adjusts his catch while fishing on the east coast of Natuna Besar July 7, 2014.





A mountain dominates the skyline above Ranai, the largest town in Indonesia's remote Natuna archipelago July 10, 2014.





A boy fishes near the shore on the east coast of Natuna Besar July 7, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*A good time to work in Indonesia*





_The relatively few foreign professionals working in Indonesia have usually been transferred there by multinational employers. Photo: NYT_ 

A combination of Indonesian government policies designed to limit the number of working visas issued to foreigners and a queue of foreign companies wanting to set up shop in the country has created a significant shortfall of senior management talent in Indonesia, say recruiters.

They’re eager to persuade Indonesians studying and working in places like Australia, Singapore and Malaysia to come home.

“We’re very focused on bringing Indonesians back to Indonesia,” acknowledged Michael Page Indonesia director Olly Riches. “It’s a good time to come back. There’s just been a free election, and it’s a growing economy.”

Robert Walters Indonesia director Rob Bryson agrees, adding that the English-speaking skills and overseas work experience of those candidates should give them a salary premium of 10 to 15 per cent.

Among Michael Page clients, fast-moving consumer goods companies in particular are looking for finance and human resources staff, Riches says.

Still, although there’s plenty of staff turnover in big business, and, according to the 2014 Robert Walters Global Salary Survey, up to 20 per cent salary inflation on moving jobs at the professional level, pay in Indonesia simply does not compare to Australian salaries.

Bryson’s tip to both Indonesians and Australians working in Australia for companies with operations in Indonesia: ask for a transfer. “Multinational companies are desperate for talent, and Bahasa Indonesian is not essential for senior management. You stand a good chance of getting a salary similar to Australia, and you might even score an expat package with school and housing allowance and a car and driver.”
Catapult your career


Failing that, the bait the recruiters are holding out to Indonesian candidates is the chance to catapult their career to a new level in very short order.

Riches has a multinational client in Indonesia whose local head is Australian. The company is about to hire a finance director, and is considering an Indonesian who has been living in Australia for 15 years, eight of them working for large Australian companies. The candidate has a professional accounting qualification earned in Australia, but does not have experience with Indonesian corporate reporting. Riches thinks a good salary for such a candidate will be the equivalent of about $80,000.

Meanwhile, Robert Walters’ Bryson says that an Indonesian graduate of an Australian university undergraduate business degree course might receive, on returning home, about $8000 a year plus bonus.

But he or she would have their pick of jobs, and certainly some of the salary differential melts away when you compare costs of living.

Bryson uses a cup of coffee to illustrate this point. “In Jakarta, if you go to Starbucks it’ll cost nearly as much as in Australia. If you go to an Indonesian chain next door, it’ll cost about 20 per cent less. If you go to a street stand it’s about 30¢.”

Indonesia’s determination to keep a firm lid on foreign employee numbers stands in stark contrast to China’s welcoming attitude to foreign expertise.

In a country with a population of about 250 million, Bryson estimates that there are only 50,000 foreigners working there, including tourism workers in Bali.

As an example of the tight control exercised by the government, Riches points to a recent lowering of the permissible age of foreign employees in the oil and gas sector from 60 to 55.
Not many foreign professionals


The relatively few foreign professionals working in Indonesia have usually been transferred there by multinational employers, and that category is unlikely to grow fast. There are limits on foreign employees of from 10 to 20 per cent of head count, depending on the sector.

“We don’t know when it will loosen up,” says Riches. “We don’t think it’s going to get any tighter.”

Bryson adds that the government prohibits foreigners from working in regulatory and compliance roles, and as the head of human resources at any company.

Decisions made by the heads of HR now are critical to the future of Indonesia’s professional workforce. In order to bring candidates back to Indonesia, “companies have to make a decision about training programs,” Riches pointed out. Another inducement might be the opportunity to work in overseas offices.

Further, Indonesia faces a slight drop in economic growth this year, says an International Monetary Fund forecast issued in April. After expanding by 5.8 per cent last year, the economy is likely to see growth of 5.4 per cent in 2014 before returning to 5.8 per cent growth in 2015, it says.

It’s the kind of blip that makes companies focus on productivity gains instead of headlong revenue growth.

“We’re finding companies are becoming more flexible/creative on benefits packages to help attract talent,” says Michael Page’s Olly Riches. “The incentivised element based on performance is becoming a bigger component of a package.”

The Robert Walters 2014 salary survey suggests HR specialists with at least six years’ experience can expect pay rises of about 10 per cent from 2013 to 2014, and considerably more if they are working in banking and finance.

A good time to work in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*FOREIGN DEBT*
*BI to issue new regulation on foreign debt*
Kamis, 28 Agustus 2014 | 20:26 WIB





JAKARTA. Indonesia's private foreign debts continue to increase, forcing Bank Indonesia (BI) to issue a new regulation to better manage the debts.

"We will have a new regulation to promote care in managing foreign debts," BI Governor Agus Martowardojo said in Jakarta on Thursday as quoted by kontan.co.id.

He refused to elaborate on the detail of the regulation, but said the regulation would not be in the form of a debt equity ratio (DER).

The Finance Ministry is developing the DER regulation and it plans to create a different debt ratio from one sector to another. The finance sector is expected to see the highest debt ratio because of the sophisticated characteristics of the sector.

According to recent central bank data, rental businesses and services have become the major contributors to foreign debt.

In June 2014 alone, foreign debt in this sector reached US$126.59 billion, increasing slightly by 0.03 percent compared to $126.56 billion in the previous month.

Meanwhile, the foreign debt ratio in the country throughout the second quarter of the year was 33.86 percent of gross domestic product (GDP). The figure was bigger than the GDP of 32.33 percent recorded in the first quarter.

In total, the foreign debt ratio in private companies in June this year reached $153.22 billion, a 0.76 percent rise from $152.07 million the previous month. On the other hand, the government's foreign debt decreased by 0.78 percent to $122.19 billion in June 2014.

BI To Issue New Regulation On Foreign Debt - Kontan Online


----------



## Nike

wkwkwkwk, a funny pics

*SEA-US: Global Consortium to Build Cable System Connecting Indonesia, the Philippines, and the United States*
Jumat, 29 Agustus 2014 08:55 WIB | 191 Views

MANILA, Philippines, Aug. 29, 2014 (ANTARA/PRNewswire) -- A consortium of seven global telecommunications companies agreed today to cooperate in the construction and operation of a new submarine cable system that directly connects Southeast Asia and the United States with NEC Corporation as the system supplier. The Southeast Asia - United States "SEA-US" consortium consists of PT. Telekomunikasi Indonesia International (Telin), Globe Telecom, RAM Telecom International (RTI), Hawaiian Telcom, Teleguam Holdings (GTA), GTI Corporation (a member of the Globe Telecom group of companies) and Telkom USA.

"The SEA-US project is connected seamlessly with Telkom's Domestic Backbone, and the cable will provide unmatched latency from Indonesia to the United States," said Syarif Syarial Ahmad, President Director of Telin. "The project will also support Indonesia's strong economic growth and its government's Master Plan for Acceleration and Expansion of Indonesia's Economic Development (MP3EI). We began pursuing SEA-US in 2013 and are very proud to be a part of this historic project that marks the first gateway from the east part of Indonesia to the world."

In addition, Gil Genio, Chief Operating Officer for International and Business Markets of Globe Telecom, stated, "Our country has become the preferred destination for the outsourcing and offshoring industry, including major call centers, business process outsourcing providers, global financial institutions and a host of other multinationals that require very large bandwidth. We have also seen the explosion of the mobile Internet, enabling a new lifestyle for our mobile customers and businesses. The SEA-US project will enable Globe to meet tomorrow's bandwidth needs, and is part of our effort to provide a great customer experience on their mobile and other devices, as well as add even more diverse options for companies to connect to the U.S."

Russ Matulich, Chief Executive Officer of RTI, continued, "The SEA-US Cable will provide much needed Asia-US connectivity and will be the fastest cable connecting Southeast Asia with the United States. It provides essential route diversity from the North Pacific and taps into to the strong economic growth of more than 1.5 billion businesses and consumers who are internet savvy and data hungry."

"Guam is a strategic location in the Pacific which allows GTA to successfully connect the Asia Pacific region to the United States. GTA's expansive and redundant network enables secure interconnectivity to other cables, increasing Guam's importance to future cable builds," said Robert Haulbrook, CEO and President of GTA.

Eric Yeaman, President and Chief Executive Officer of Hawaiian Telcom, said that "Hawaiian Telcom's participation in the SEA-US project strengthens Hawaii's role as a key strategic hub for traffic diversity and redundancy between the US and Asia. Additionally, investing in the SEA-US system will allow Hawaiian Telcom to efficiently meet its internal long-term Trans-Pacific capacity needs, as our customers increasing demand for bandwidth continues to grow."

The SEA-US submarine cable system links the five areas and territories of Manado (Indonesia), Davao (Philippines), Piti (Guam), Oahu (Hawaii, United States) and Los Angeles (California, United States). The system will be approximately 15,000 kilometers in length, avoiding earthquake prone areas in East Asia, and thereby helping to ensure stable connectivity.

When completed in the fourth quarter of 2016 at an approximate cost of US $250 million, the cable system will provide an additional 20Tb/s capacity, connecting Indonesia and the Philippines to the United States with state-of-the-art 100G technology. This capacity will cater to the exponential growth of bandwidth demand between both continents.

"Backed by more than 40 years of experience in constructing over 200,000 kilometers of submarine cable infrastructure, NEC is one of the world's top vendors of submarine cable systems," said Mr. Naoki Yoshida, General Manager at NEC's Submarine Network Division. "The construction of this advanced system enables NEC to capitalize on its experience and contribute to worldwide communications by expanding connectivity and capacity to this increasingly important Trans-Pacific route."

About Telin
PT. Telekomunikasi Indonesia International (Telin) is a subsidiary of PT. Telekomunikasi Indonesia, tbk, a state-owned telecommunication and network provider. Telin focuses as an international carrier services and strategic investment in international telecommunication business as well as serves as Telkom's business arms in managing and developing its business lines abroad. With mission The World's Hub for Telecommunication, Information, Media, Edutainment and Services (TIMES), currently Telin owns 8 subsidiaries namely Telin Singapore, Telin Hong-Kong, Telin Timor-Leste with its product called Telkomcel, Telkom Australia, Telin Malaysia, Telkom Macau, Telkom Taiwan, Telkom USA, and a branch in Myanmar. With the synergy of TelkomGroup compiled with reliable networks and infrastructures, enable Telin to provide high quality services that reaches all parts of the world. 
For more information, please go to www.telin.co.id.

About Globe Telecom:
Globe Telecom, Inc. is a leading full service telecommunications company in the Philippines, serving the needs of consumers and businesses across an entire suite of products and services including mobile, fixed, broadband, data connections, internet and managed services. Its principals are Ayala Corporation and SingTel who are acknowledged industry leaders in the country and in the region. 
For more information, visit www.globe.com.ph. Follow us on Twitter:http://twitter.com/talk2Globe and Facebook: Globe Telecom - Taguig - Telecommunication | Facebook.

About RTI:
RAM Telecom International, Inc. (RTI) develops global telecom infrastructure and large-scale data connectivity in selected markets. RTI offers neutral services to telecommunications carrier, large multi-national enterprises, content providers, and government entities. RTI is headquartered in San Francisco, California.
For more information, please visit us at www.rticable.com. 

About Hawaiian Telecom:
Hawaiian Telcom, headquartered in Honolulu, is Hawai'i's leading provider of integrated communications, data center and entertainment solutions for business and residential customers. With roots in Hawai'i beginning in 1883, the Company offers a full range of services including voice, video, Internet, data solutions, managed services, data center services including colocation and virtual private cloud, and other cloud-based services, and wireless supported by the reach and reliability of its network and Hawai'i's only 24/7 state-of-the-art network operations center. With employees statewide sharing a commitment to innovation and a passion for delivering superior service, Hawaiian Telcom provides an Always OnSM customer experience. 
For more information, visit www.hawaiiantel.com.

About GTA:
GTA provides complete communications services in Guam. These include local and long-distance telephone service, wireless, DSL internet access, advanced digital television, or IPTV, and carrier-class data circuits. The company also operates a data center in Guam for offering business data storage and managed wide-area networking. Based in Tamuning, Guam, GTA is privately owned and locally managed.

About GTI Corporation:
GTI Corporation is doing business as GTI Telecom in the State of California. GTI is a wholly owned subsidiary of GTI Business Holdings, Inc., who in turn is a wholly owned subsidiary of Globe Telecom, Inc. GTI was granted a 214 license by the US Federal Communications Commission on February 2010 that authorizes GTI to engage in both wireless resale and facilities-based carrier services in the USA. 
For more information, visit www.globemobile.us.

About Telkom USA:
Telekomunikasi Indonesia International (USA), Inc. (Telkom USA) was established on 11th December 2013. Located in California and becomes subsidiary with 100% of its shares owned by PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia International (Telin). Telkom USA performs telecommunications products, telecommunications services, Information Technology (IT), Information technology products and information technology services business. 

About NEC Corporation:
NEC Corporation is a leader in the integration of IT and network technologies that benefit businesses and people around the world. By providing a combination of products and solutions that cross utilize the company's experience and global resources, NEC's advanced technologies meet the complex and ever-changing needs of its customers. NEC brings more than 100 years of expertise in technological innovation to empower people, businesses and society. 
For more information, visit NEC at http://www.nec.com.

SEA-US: Global Consortium to Build Cable System Connecting Indonesia, the Philippines, and the United States - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Agricultural trade surplus US$20 billion*
Rabu, 27 Agustus 2014 19:46 WIB | 628 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Minister of Agriculture Suswono reported that agricultural sector has contributed surplus for the national trade balance amounting to US$17-20 billion derived from subsectors, such as oil palm plantations, cocoa, coffee, and rubber.

The minister explained that the real contribution of the agricultural sector in the provision of food can be seen from the performance of the production of strategic food commodities in the last four years.

Rice production has increased an average of 2.6 percent per year from 64.4 million tons of milled rice (paddy) in 2009 to 71.29 million tons in 2013, he noted.

Corn production has also increased by an average of 1.39 percent per year from 17.63 million tons of dry shells in 2009 to 18.51 million tons in 2013. 

Meanwhile, soybean production has increased by 1.39 percent per year per hectare, although the production of soybean has decreased due to competition with corn plantation areas. 

According to the minister, the situation has caused the soybean-harvested areas to fall to an average of 6.54 percent per year. 

The production of sugarcane, however, has increased by an average of 1.48 percent from 17.22 million tons in 2009 to 19.67 million tons in 2013. 

"Beef production has also increased by an average of 7.49 percent per year," Suswono said.

Nevertheless, the minister recognized the persistence of various issues in agriculture, such as land areas and quality degradation, narrowing area of land ownership by farmers, as well as climate change. 

He expressed hope that the new government will have the political will to solve the issues facing agricultural sector. 

(KR-LWA/INE)

EDITED BY INE.

Agricultural trade surplus US$20 billion - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

it is just like replacing singapore node with phillipines, same old same old. we should build direct route connection to San Fransisco & Hongkong and be the master hub for ASEAN. 

damn that useless bekatul sembiring.



madokafc said:


> View attachment 45493
> 
> 
> wkwkwkwk, a funny pics
> 
> *SEA-US: Global Consortium to Build Cable System Connecting Indonesia, the Philippines, and the United States*
> Jumat, 29 Agustus 2014 08:55 WIB | 191 Views
> 
> 
> SEA-US: Global Consortium to Build Cable System Connecting Indonesia, the Philippines, and the United States - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> it is just like replacing singapore node with phillipines, same old same old. we should build direct route connection to San Fransisco & Hongkong and be the master hub for ASEAN.
> 
> damn that useless bekatul sembiring.



from what i know, that's very much different from what you suggest. 

Indonesian article

*Telkom bangun kabel laut akses langsung Indonesia-AS*
Kamis, 28 Agustus 2014 21:32 WIB | 2.681 Views
Pewarta: Royke Sinaga




Dirut PT Telkom, Arief Yahya (ANTARA FOTO/Regina Safri)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Perseroan Terbatas Telekomunikasi Indonesia Tbk melalui anak usaha PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia Internasional (Telin) bergabung bersama konsorsium kabel laut South East Asia-United States (SEA-US) guna mewujudkan akses internet langsung dari Indonesia ke Amerika Serikat.

"Selama ini Hub (titik temu trafik internet) di Asia itu ada di Singapura, Hong Kong, atau Jepang. Telkom ingin Indonesia menjadi Hub internet juga untuk kawasan Asia karena punya potensi dari sisi trafik dan pertumbuhan pengguna," kata Direktur Utama Telkom Arief Yahya di sela penandatangan konsorsium kabel laut SEA-US di Jakarta, Kamis.

Konsorsium SEA-US ini terdiri atas tujuh perusahaan telekomunikasi global, yaitu PT Telin, Telekomunikasi Indonesia International Inc. (Telkom USA) yang merupakan anak perusahaan Telin, Globe Telecom, GTI Telecom, RAM Telecom International (RTI), Teleguam Holdings (GTA), dan Hawaiian Telcom.

Proyek dengan nilai investasi sebesar 250 juta dolar AS ini akan menyediakan tambahan kapasitas sebesar 20Tb/detik, menghubungkan Indonesia dan Filipina ke AS menggunakan teknologi 100G yang mampu menampung permintaan bandwidth antara kedua benua tersebut.

"Sistem komunikasi kabel laut ini dipastikan mempunyai konektivitas yang stabil dan menjadi satu-satunya sistem kabel laut yang menghubungkan Asia Tenggara dan AS dengan rute yang menghindari wilayah rawan gempa di Asia Timur," ujarnya.

Infrastruktur ini mempunyai panjang sekitar 15.000 km yang membentang dari Indonesia ke AS.

Kabel laut SEA-US menghubungkan lima area dan teritori, yaitu Manado (Indonesia), Davao (Philippines), Piti (Guam), Oahu (Hawaii, United States), dan Los Angeles (California, United States). 

"Proyek SEA-US merupakan kabel laut pertama yang menghubungkan Indonesia bagian timur ke AS, yang tersambung dengan infrastruktur milik Telkom sehingga mampu menyediakan latency yang paling rendah dari Indonesia ke AS dibandingkan dengan sistem kabel laut international lain yang ada saat ini," ujar Arif.

Ia berharap saat beroperasi pada tahun 2016 sistem kabel laut SEA-US ini melalui koneksi kabel laut Indonesia Global Gateway (Manado-Dumai) akan terintegrasi dengan sistem kabel laut yang telah dimiliki anak usaha Telkom, Telin, yaitu SEA-ME-WE 5, Asia America Gateway (AAG), South East Asia Japan Cable System (SJC). Selanjutnya, Batam Singapore Cable System (BSCS), Dumai Malaka Cable System (DMSC), Thailand-Indonesia-Singapore (TIS), dan sistem kabel domestik lainnya sehingga akan menciptakan konfigurasi network yang komprehensif dalam menghubungkan Asia, Eropa, USA dan Indonesia.

Menurut catatan, pada semester pertama 2014 Telkom mencatat pendapatan Rp43,54 triliun dengan keuntungan Rp7,411 triliun.

Sedangkan performa saham Telkom pada semester pertama 2014 menyentuh angka Rp2.785 per lembar saham. Saat ini harga saham Telkom sudah mengalami kenaikan sebesar 48 persen dibandingkan harga saham pada akhir tahun 2012.
(R017/D007)
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © 2014
Telkom bangun kabel laut akses langsung Indonesia-AS - ANTARA News


----------



## guitar01

madokafc said:


> View attachment 45493
> 
> 
> wkwkwkwk, a funny pics
> 
> *SEA-US: Global Consortium to Build Cable System Connecting Indonesia, the Philippines, and the United States*
> Jumat, 29 Agustus 2014 08:55 WIB | 191 Views
> 
> MANILA, Philippines, Aug. 29, 2014 (ANTARA/PRNewswire) -- A consortium of seven global telecommunications companies agreed today to cooperate in the construction and operation of a new submarine cable system that directly connects Southeast Asia and the United States with NEC Corporation as the system supplier. The Southeast Asia - United States "SEA-US" consortium consists of PT. Telekomunikasi Indonesia International (Telin), Globe Telecom, RAM Telecom International (RTI), Hawaiian Telcom, Teleguam Holdings (GTA), GTI Corporation (a member of the Globe Telecom group of companies) and Telkom USA.
> 
> "The SEA-US project is connected seamlessly with Telkom's Domestic Backbone, and the cable will provide unmatched latency from Indonesia to the United States," said Syarif Syarial Ahmad, President Director of Telin. "The project will also support Indonesia's strong economic growth and its government's Master Plan for Acceleration and Expansion of Indonesia's Economic Development (MP3EI). We began pursuing SEA-US in 2013 and are very proud to be a part of this historic project that marks the first gateway from the east part of Indonesia to the world."
> 
> In addition, Gil Genio, Chief Operating Officer for International and Business Markets of Globe Telecom, stated, "Our country has become the preferred destination for the outsourcing and offshoring industry, including major call centers, business process outsourcing providers, global financial institutions and a host of other multinationals that require very large bandwidth. We have also seen the explosion of the mobile Internet, enabling a new lifestyle for our mobile customers and businesses. The SEA-US project will enable Globe to meet tomorrow's bandwidth needs, and is part of our effort to provide a great customer experience on their mobile and other devices, as well as add even more diverse options for companies to connect to the U.S."
> 
> Russ Matulich, Chief Executive Officer of RTI, continued, "The SEA-US Cable will provide much needed Asia-US connectivity and will be the fastest cable connecting Southeast Asia with the United States. It provides essential route diversity from the North Pacific and taps into to the strong economic growth of more than 1.5 billion businesses and consumers who are internet savvy and data hungry."
> 
> "Guam is a strategic location in the Pacific which allows GTA to successfully connect the Asia Pacific region to the United States. GTA's expansive and redundant network enables secure interconnectivity to other cables, increasing Guam's importance to future cable builds," said Robert Haulbrook, CEO and President of GTA.
> 
> Eric Yeaman, President and Chief Executive Officer of Hawaiian Telcom, said that "Hawaiian Telcom's participation in the SEA-US project strengthens Hawaii's role as a key strategic hub for traffic diversity and redundancy between the US and Asia. Additionally, investing in the SEA-US system will allow Hawaiian Telcom to efficiently meet its internal long-term Trans-Pacific capacity needs, as our customers increasing demand for bandwidth continues to grow."
> 
> The SEA-US submarine cable system links the five areas and territories of Manado (Indonesia), Davao (Philippines), Piti (Guam), Oahu (Hawaii, United States) and Los Angeles (California, United States). The system will be approximately 15,000 kilometers in length, avoiding earthquake prone areas in East Asia, and thereby helping to ensure stable connectivity.
> 
> When completed in the fourth quarter of 2016 at an approximate cost of US $250 million, the cable system will provide an additional 20Tb/s capacity, connecting Indonesia and the Philippines to the United States with state-of-the-art 100G technology. This capacity will cater to the exponential growth of bandwidth demand between both continents.
> 
> "Backed by more than 40 years of experience in constructing over 200,000 kilometers of submarine cable infrastructure, NEC is one of the world's top vendors of submarine cable systems," said Mr. Naoki Yoshida, General Manager at NEC's Submarine Network Division. "The construction of this advanced system enables NEC to capitalize on its experience and contribute to worldwide communications by expanding connectivity and capacity to this increasingly important Trans-Pacific route."



Hey is that the guy from Aerosmith? Lol


----------



## Chronos

what's the economic growth rate of Indonesia at present?


----------



## Nike

Ravi Nair said:


> what's the economic growth rate of Indonesia at present?



5.2 to 5.4 percent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> 5.2 to 5.4 percent


Hi, I read on ADB & WB web, current Indonesia growth is actually between 5.7-5.8% and are predicted will be growing to 6% region next year


----------



## Multani

Dante said:


> At least all indicators and assumptions of your current government are conservatives, which is good, because it give you enough space to fiddling around
> 
> Current oil price are below your govt assumption
> Current exchange rate last time I check is also under the assumption



any reason for the choice of ID "Dante" ? sorry for the digression


----------



## Dante

Multani said:


> any reason for the choice of ID "Dante" ? sorry for the digression


Love reading dante alighieri book


----------



## Multani

Dante said:


> Love reading dante alighieri book



he was a great enemy of islam


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia eyes volcano-powered energy*
Indonesia has passed laws easing restrictions around harvesting power from the nation’s volcanoes. Experts are hoping this will kickstart the country's potentially lucrative renewable energy market.




New laws have been passed in Indonesia in an effort to fast-track renewable sources of energy. The changes are a revision to the existing legislation around geothermal energy which is sourced from the country's numerous volcanoes. The new law reclassifies exploratory activities for energy hotspots, thus circumventing problematic environment protections. It also gives the central government the responsibility of awarding licenses to investors wanting to explore sites, taking it away from local authorities.

With around 150 volcanoes, most of them active, Indonesia is ideally placed to become a leader in renewable energy. But although the country could supply up to 40 percent of the world's geothermal power, many sites earmarked for development in the archipelago have been mired in red tape, rendering the Southeast Asian nation dependent upon fossil fuels such as coal and oil.

By far the biggest issue for the industry has been the huge expense involved in both exploring and eventually drilling deep into the earth's crust to tap into this energy source. Jakarta has gone to great lengths to encourage the use of geothermal power, including setting itself ambitious goals for the building of new plants.

Meanwhile, Indonesia continues to suffer from a chronic lack of electricity as the demands of its 247 million citizens outpaces supply. Alexander Richter, founder and principal of the online magazine and consultancy firm ThinkGeoEnergy, says in a DW interview that while the new law is a promising step, whether it heralds a new era of green energy in Indonesia depends on financing and continued government support.

_DW: What does this new law mean for Indonesia's energy industry?_

Alexander Richter:The new geothermal legislation in Indonesia has indeed been a long time in the making. This is a complex law as it not only opens forest areas for geothermal development, but also affects the decision power of local authorities, shifting some of it to the central government and thus causing a lot of opposition.




Richter: 'This is a complex law as it not only opens forest areas for geothermal development, but also affects the decision power of local authorities'

Last but not least, other industrial sectors looked at securing their position towards geothermal energy as well, asking for similar development rights. The recently concluded presidential election surely also delayed the process. Now one can expect licensing and permitting to be done much quicker, also making the process much simpler.

_How is geothermal energy extracted?_

Geothermal energy, or essentially the heat of the earth, can be found in the magma in the inner core of the planet. Volcanic activities are an expression of that energy coming to the surface in the form of magma or through erupting volcanoes. The energy is tapped by drilling wells into reservoirs of hot water that have formed above the magma. Through those drilled wells, steam is brought to the surface, which is used to turn turbines that generate power. If re-injected through additional wells, geothermal systems can be sustainable for decades.

_Which countries have access to this energy source?_

Geothermal energy can essentially be found and tapped around the world; it is just a matter of how deep one needs to drill, which in turn is an issue of economic feasibility. Geothermal energy is closest to the surface in volcanic areas alongside tectonic plates. This is why most of today's geothermal energy plants and projects can be found in the western United States, Mexico, in the Philippines, Indonesia, Italy, New Zealand, Iceland, and Japan, and not to forget in Kenya and other countries in the East African Rift Valley.

But through different technologies, geothermal energy can also be tapped into in other non-volcanic areas of the world, such as Germany. However, this would require deeper wells, thus making the process more costly.

_If Indonesia has the potential to supply up to 40 percent of the world's geothermal energy, what is stopping it from doing so?_

It is always difficult to find the right balance between what is technically possible and what is economically and environmentally feasible. So, even if the potential is great, geothermal development requires lots of money up-front and involves some risks related to successfully tapping reservoirs through drilling.

Furthermore, geothermal resources are not always where you need the power, which requires transmission infrastructure. In addition to this, attracting foreign investment and the availability of bank financing are important issues for each geothermal region today. Political issues and competition from other energy sources might also play into the equation.

However, Indonesia has taken a lot of steps to help its geothermal industry grow. Providing guarantees for power purchase agreements by the state power company, setting feed-in-tariffs and now opening up forest areas for geothermal exploration, are all steps welcomed by the industry. So the path for further development should be laid. Time will tell how things will move from here.

_Why does a country with such vast untapped power sources still face regular power cuts?_

Indonesia is an emerging economy, growing at an incredible pace. The energy demand is increasing at a magnitude that would be difficult to manage for any country. As an archipelago country with more than 17,000 islands and a population of roughly 250 million, energy demand has not only grown significantly, but also created transmission issues.

Transmission infrastructure often does not grow at the same pace as power development or demand. This, in turn, leads to weaknesses in the energy market and power cuts. A similar situation can be found in the Philippines.

_What is the environmental impact of geothermal energy production facilities?_

There always is some environmental impact of plants, as development requires road work and infrastructure, including well fields to be built. There are also some emissions from plants, but this is something that should be accounted for by the company in charge. Compared to other energy sources, however, the environmental footprint of geothermal power plants is rather small.

_Are there any risks involved given the fact that geothermal plants are often located in the vicinity of volcanoes?_

The placement of those plants always takes into consideration potential eruptions. While there have been instances were lava flows have threatened geothermal plants, I have not heard of plants having been destroyed as a result.




Geothermal energy can essentially be found and tapped around the world; it is just a matter of how deep one needs to drill, says Richter

Earthquakes are another element and are actually often positive for reservoirs as they naturally fracture the ground and help increase and "refresh" reservoirs. Plants themselves might shut down for a few days, but are not seriously affected.

_How long will it take for Indonesia to switch to geothermal energy as its main power source?_

With the tremendous energy demand in Indonesia, the country will depend on a variety of energy sources. Geothermal energy will be an important element, but it is unlikely to be the main power source, at least in the foreseeable future.

_Alexander Richter is the founder and principal of online magazine and consultancy firm ThinkGeoEnergy, which focuses on news and issues concerning the geothermal energy industry._

_Indonesia eyes volcano-powered energy | Asia | DW.DE | 05.09.2014_


----------



## Indos

*Mitsubishi leads $600 million investment in Indonesia plant, new car*

By Yayat Supriyatna and Yoko Kubota
JAKARTA/TOKYO Tue Sep 16, 2014 11:09am EDT








(Reuters) - Mitsubishi Motors Corp (7211.T) is leading a $600 million investment in Indonesia to build a factory and develop a new car, as the Japanese auto maker seeks to expand in a growing and increasingly competitive auto market.

The pace of auto sales growth in Indonesia has been easing this year as the economy has slowed, but Chief Executive Osamu Masuko said boosting volume in one of the world's most populous countries was crucial for its long-term growth.

"(Indonesia's) population still increases every year, so in the future the Indonesian market will become bigger and bigger," he told reporters in Jakarta.

"This is the most important project for our sustainable growth," he added later, speaking by telephone.

Japan's second-tier car makers, including Mitsubishi Motors - which sells a little over 1 million vehicles globally a year - are betting on growth in Southeast Asia to compensate for shrinking sales in their ageing domestic market.

The region now accounts for a quarter of Mitsubishi Motors' global vehicle sales and Indonesia, with a population of around 240 million people, is the automaker's biggest foreign market.

Mitsubishi's move comes as foreign investment in Indonesia appears to be picking up, fueled by hopes of reform after Joko Widodo was elected president.

Indonesia may also exempt Mitsubishi from some import duties for a period, for example on raw materials, Budi Darmadi, an official at the industry ministry, told Reuters.

The new Indonesian plant will have an annual capacity of 160,000 vehicles and Mitsubishi may expand that to 240,000 vehicles in the future, Masuko said, adding production would start in the first half of 2017.

With the help of the new plant, Mitsubishi Motors aims to boost its Indonesian market share to 13 percent from the current 8 percent and make Indonesia its second-biggest production base in Southeast Asia after Thailand, he said.

BIGGER SHARE
At the new plant, to be built in an industrial park 37 km (23 miles) east of Jakarta, Mitsubishi will make a new multi-purpose vehicle (MPV) that can seat up to about eight passengers as well as two types of commercial vehicles, Masuko said.
Toyota Motor Corp (7203.T) used to dominate in the MPV segment with the Avanza, but competition is heating up as rivals introduce new models such as Honda Motor Co's (7267.T) Mobilio.

Mitsubishi plans to manufacture 80,000 MPVs at the plant a year and export 20,000 of them mainly to Thailand, Philippines and Vietnam, Masuko said.

Out of the $600 million investment, Mitsubishi Motors will pay around $250 million to develop the new MPV.

Mitsubishi Motors, trading house Mitsubishi Corp (8058.T) and a local partner will split the remaining of $350 million to build the plant, Masuko said.

Mitsubishi Motors, owned 10.1 percent by Mitsubishi Corp, currently manufactures commercial vehicles at a plant in Jakarta owned by Mitsubishi Corp and local partners.

The car maker has yet to decide what it will do with its capacity at this plant, a spokesman said. In the last financial year, Mitsubishi Motors made around 68,000 vehicles in Indonesia.

(Additional reporting by Eveline Danubrata and Dennys Kapa in Jakarta; Editing by Stephen Coates, Edwina Gibbs and Clara Ferreira Marques)

Mitsubishi leads $600 million investment in Indonesia plant, new car| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Two international bodies award Indonesia for its success*
_Thursday, 25 September 2014_

*REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, LONDON* - Indonesia garnered the Outstanding Achievement Award from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) and Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) for its success in research and utilization of nuclear science and technology to breed food crops.

According to a spokesman of the Indonesian Embassy in Vienna, Austria, Dody Kusumonegoro, on Thursday that the Radiation and Isotope Application Center at the Indonesian National Atomic Energy Agency (Batan) has successfully utilized nuclear science and technology to breed food crops, and therefore, it was entitled to the award.

Dody remarked that the award was conferred on Indonesian Ambassador to Austria Rachmat Budiman in the presence of Batan Chief Djarot Wisnubroto on the sidelines of the 58th annual regular session of the IAEA General Conference on September 22-26, 2014, in Vienna.

Budiman stated that through the technical cooperation with the IAEA, since 2012 Indonesia had assisted numerous countries for capacity building in the application of nuclear technology in the fields of food, agriculture, health, and industry. He noted that it was part of Indonesia's support for the program of International Peaceful Uses Initiative and the Technical Cooperation among Developing Countries (TCDC).

Wow... Two international bodies award Indonesia for its success | Republika Online

===

*RI’s economy to grow 5.4% in second half: ADB *
_The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, September 25 2014_

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) says that it is confident that Indonesia’s economic growth will reach 5.4 percent in the second semester of the year, after slowing to 5.2 percent in the first semester.

ADB economist Edimon Ginting stated that the bank’s projection was in line with the government’s projected target of 5.4 percent economic growth by the end of 2014, adding that expectations of the new cabinet would drive better growth.

“A low inflation rate can also help increase people’s consumption this year,” he said Thursday, as quoted by kontan.co.id.

He added that several of the new government’s plans, including investment climate improvement, bureaucratic reform and infrastructure development, would be crucial to achieving the target.

He said that good indications, such as rising business confidence and an improving manufacturing trend, would strengthen the investment climate next year.

Furthermore, potential foreign investors have also assessed Indonesia as a profitable investment target.

“Around 63 percent of foreign investors are optimistic about the investment environment in the ASEAN region, with 41 percent of them saying if they were to expand in the region, Indonesia would be their choice,” he continued.

According to ADB data, the private sector consumption rate managed to reach 60 percent in the first semester of 2014.

With the assumption of better investment in the private sector, he was confident that the inflation rate would continue to decrease to the end of 2014.

Recent data from Bank Indonesia revealed that the year-on-year inflation rate stood at 4.53 percent in July. (dyl/nfo)(++++)

RI’s economy to grow 5.4% in second half: ADB | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guitar01

It's ironic how the DPR scrap direct regional election to "save budget" among other reasons. The next day rupiah plunged, adding extra 5-7 Trillion to our deficit.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's J Trust set to buy Indonesia's Bank Mutiara *


(Reuters) - Japanese finance company J Trust Co Ltd (8508.T) is set to buy Indonesia's PT Bank Mutiara Tbk to tap rising demand for retail finance in Southeast Asia's largest economy.

Bank Mutiara, previously known as Bank Century, was bailed out by the Indonesian government during the global financial crisis in 2008 and has been run by the Indonesian Deposit Insurance Corporation, or Lembaga Penjamin Simpanan (LPS).

Bank Mutiara has been restructuring its business under LPS' supervision and the state agency started a public bidding process to sell its 99.996 percent interest in the lender in April 2014.

The sale is exempt from the 40 percent cap on foreign ownership of commercial banks in Indonesia. It also comes at a time when Indonesian lawmakers are drafting bills to restrict foreign ownership in the banking, insurance and plantation sectors amid rising nationalist sentiment.

"The company submitted a letter of interest to acquire LPS' interest in Bank Mutiara and today, LPS disclosed that the company was selected as the successful bidder," J Trust said in a statement dated Friday.

J Trust said it wanted to help meet rising demand for retail finance in the country of about 250 million people, as personal incomes increase in line with Indonesia's strong economic growth that has outpaced most of the region in recent years.

J Trust Group's Singapore subsidiary already has a "strategic operational alliance" with Indonesia's Bank Mayapada Internasional Tbk (MAYA.JK).

J Trust said it needed the approval of the Indonesian financial services authority to become a major shareholder in Bank Mutiara. The company did not disclose its offer price.

A person familiar with the process previously said Bank Mutiara could fetch about $300 million, lower than the estimated 6.7 trillion rupiah ($564.45 million) that the Indonesian government spent to bail out what was then Bank Century.

Jakarta-based Bank Mutiara has 62 branch offices across Indonesia and a total asset value of around 13 trillion rupiah ($1.10 billion).

LPS executive head Kartika Wirjoatmodjo told Reuters in July that foreign investors were attracted by the opportunity to own 100 percent of the bank for 20 years. Bank Mutiara offered "significant franchise value" and potential to scale up quickly, he added.

The Hong Kong unit of Bank of China BOCHK.UL, Malaysia's Hong Leong Bank Bhd (HLBB.KL) and an Indonesian conglomerate were among the short-listed bidders to buy Bank Mutiara, people with knowledge of the bidding process told Reuters.

Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BBRI.JK) had also qualified to bid, its finance director previously said.



Japan's J Trust set to buy Indonesia's Bank Mutiara | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@Indos this is off topic, but I saw Raid 2. Iko Uwais, Yayan Ruhian, Cecep Arif Rehman is awesome.

Pencak Silat is awesome too. ( I know here is many variations of Silat).

Didn't know Indonesian Martial arts could be so badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Ravi Nair said:


> @Indos this is off topic, but I saw Raid 2. Iko Uwais, Yayan Ruhian, Cecep Arif Rehman is awesome.
> 
> Pencak Silat is awesome too. ( I know here is many variations of Silat).
> 
> Didn't know Indonesian Martial arts could be so badass!



Yah, I saw as well The Raid 2, The Raid 1 is also good though. That person, Iko Uwais, is just a driver before with a very good pencak silat skills. So, we also can see other story behind the movie, which is how a person's life can be much different financially if our skills meet industry demand, and we can capitalize it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Indos said:


> Yah, I saw as well The Raid 2, The Raid 1 is also good though. That person, Iko Uwais, is just a driver before with a very good pencak silat skills. So, we also can see other story behind the movie, which is how a person's life can be much different financially if our skills meet industry demand, and we can capitalize it.



I actually saw Raid 1 7 or so months ago. Yep, I know about Iko Uwais and his story. 

I have heard that Cecep Arif Rehman is an elementary teacher xD. His students will not disobey him now xD.

I want to visit Indonesia. Not Bali, where every foreigner goes. Once I have money though. Hope you won't mind me dropping in one day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Ravi Nair said:


> I actually saw Raid 1 7 or so months ago. Yep, I know about Iko Uwais and his story.
> 
> I have heard that Cecep Arif Rehman is an elementary teacher xD. His students will not disobey him now xD.
> 
> I want to visit Indonesia. Not Bali, where every foreigner goes. Once I have money though. Hope you won't mind me dropping in one day



Well, Indonesia is very beautiful. We will welcome you, of course. I believe many people from New Zealand have already visited my country. And for Indian, we have many of them as professional workers. I have both New Zealand and Indian friends before.

Talking about The Raid 2, I believe the Director has learned so well that he has to put more time for female player there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*The New Face of Indonesian Democracy *

   






Photograph by Adam Ferguson for TIME

Indonesia is the world’s fourth most populous nation, a democracy with rich natural resources and more Muslims than any other country on the planet. And it just elected a new President. Meet Joko Widodo

The passenger sitting in 42K, deep in economy class, orders a cup of milk from the flight attendant, then leans against the window for a nap. Far below, as Garuda Indonesia Flight GA 226 heads east toward the Indonesian heartland city of Solo, an angry mountain sends a vermilion blaze into the night sky, just another eruption in a country with the most active volcanoes on earth. A little girl named Shakira slowly makes her way to the bathrooms at the back of the plane, checking out each traveler with the forthright stare of a 5-year-old. She glances at the sleeping figure, then points, like an overexcited tourist on safari. “It’s Mr. Jokowi,” she says, delighted at her discovery. “He’s on the plane with me.”

On Oct. 20, Joko Widodo, universally known by the nickname Jokowi, will be sworn in as the seventh...

This appears in the October 27, 2014 issue of TIME.

Joko Widodo: The New Face of Indonesian Democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

Ravi Nair said:


> @Indos this is off topic, but I saw Raid 2. Iko Uwais, Yayan Ruhian, Cecep Arif Rehman is awesome.
> 
> Pencak Silat is awesome too. ( I know here is many variations of Silat).
> 
> Didn't know Indonesian Martial arts could be so badass!



Ahh a fellow Raid fan.. Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian alumina plant to get US$500m investment from Russia’s VI Holding*
_OCTOBER 21, 2014_

JAKARTA, Oct 21 — Russia’s industrial group Vi Holding will invest US$500 million (RM1.6 billion) in an alumina refinery in Indonesia that could be built in the next three to four years, Russian Trade Minister Denis Manturov told Reuters today.

Southeast Asia’s biggest economy introduced a controversial mineral ore export ban in January, aimed at forcing miners to move up the value chain by processing minerals in Indonesia.

The halting of US$3 billion of annual nickel ore and bauxite exports lifted the price of nickel and helped support aluminium, boosting the fortunes of Russia’s United Company Rusal and Norilsk Nickel.

The new alumina plant is expected to have a capacity of 1 million tonnes per year with shipments bound for China, said Manturov, after meeting with new Indonesian President Joko Widodo in Jakarta.

“In Indonesia, they (Vi Holding) will have a project for producing alumina, which will be exported to their industry in China,” said Manturov. “Total investment in China is US$3 billion and specific for Indonesia, their investment will be approximately US$500 million.”

The Indonesian alumina project will use Russian technology and is estimated to be completed within three or four years with annual production of about 1 million tonnes, added Manturov.

Vi Holding’s investment follows on from aluminium giant United Company Rusal, who in February said it wanted to make Indonesia a regional hub for its alumina production.

Russia ranks number 14 among Indonesia’s top import markets, according to Indonesian trade ministry data, with total trade between the two countries worth US$1.3 billion from January to July this year.

*Economic partners*

Other trade and economic items discussed with Indonesia’s newly inaugurated president included Russian oil exports, Indonesian oil refinery construction, port infrastructure and military equipment sales, Manturov added.

“Our Indonesian partners are interested in participation of their local military industries in joint co-operation and production with Russian partners,” he said. “We are ready to promote and further develop this kind of joint co-operation with Indonesia.”

Indonesia has sharply increased its defence budget since 2010 as the military looks to bolster its capacity to protect shipping lanes, ports and maritime boundaries.

In March last year, defence officials in the Southeast Asian nation said it planned to buy more than a dozen Russian Sukhoi fighter jets as part of a US$15 billion five-year campaign to modernise its military.

Russia’s economy has slowed due to the tumbling oil price and after it faced several rounds of US and EU economic sanctions over its involvement in the Ukraine crisis.

The country is actively looking to build greater economic ties outside of Europe and the United States, and Manturov said he hoped his trip would help strengthen bilateral trade with Indonesia.

Sanctions on Moscow, a weakening rouble and a Russian ban on food imports from a number of Western countries have pushed annual consumer price inflation higher

The weak rouble would lower the cost of production for many industries and benefit local buyers, said Manturov, adding that the sanctions would also help develop Russian technologies.

Restrictions within financial markets had caused difficulties for conducting some financial and monetary activities, he said, but that Russia was looking to develop schemes using local currencies with its partners in Southeast Asia and the Middle East.

The rouble has shed about 20 per cent against the dollar this year, and the immediate catalyst for the breakneck descent is the tumbling price of oil, Russia’s major export. — Reuters

Indonesian alumina plant to get US$500m investment from Russia’s VI Holding | Money | The Malay Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Geothermal energy: Indonesia passes law to tap volcano power*

Posted on August 27, 2014 in Renewable Energy
The Indonesian parliament on Tuesday passed a long-awaited law to bolster the geothermal energy industry and tap the power of the vast archipelago’s scores of volcanoes.




Made up of thousands of islands stretching from the Indian to the Pacific Oceans, Indonesia is home to some 130 volcanoes and is estimated to hold around 40 percent of the world’s geothermal potential.

However it produces only a tiny fraction of its energy by converting underground heat into electricity, and lags far behind others such as the United States and the neighbouring Philippines.

Red tape and legal uncertainty have long held back the industry and obstructed much-needed investment, but the government hopes the new law will speed up the development of the sector.

Most importantly, it stipulates that exploration for geothermal energy and development of plants is no longer considered mining.

It was regarded as such previously, which meant the industry faced problems working in Indonesia’s vast tracts of protected forest, where there is much geothermal potential but mining is illegal.

The law also stipulates higher prices for electricity produced by geothermal, following complaints from companies developing plants that tariffs were not enough to cover the high cost of production.

“Indonesia’s need for energy keeps increasing,” lawmaker Nazarudin Kiemas, who headed a parliamentary committee on the new law, was quoted as saying on the legislature’s website.

“There is abundant potential for geothermal energy.”

Outgoing President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono must sign off on the new law, but that is expected to be a formality.

Indonesia is estimated to have more than 28,000 megawatts of geothermal potential but is currently producing just over 1,300 MW of its electricity from the clean source.

Most of its electricity comes from coal and oil.

High cost has long been one of the major obstacles. A geothermal plant costs about twice as much as a coal-fired power station, and can take many more years in research and development to get online.

But once established, geothermal plants like the one built in Kamojang on the main island of Java in the 1980s can convert the endless supply of volcanic heat into electricity with much lower overheads — and less pollution — than coal.

Yudhoyono has also focused on geothermal as part of his plan to slash greenhouse gas emissions by 26 percent from 2005 levels by 2020.

Indonesia is the world’s third-biggest greenhouse gas emitter due its use of dirty fuels to produce electricity and to rampant deforestation.

Geothermal Energy: Indonesia passes law to tap volcano power


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Jokowi's Cabinet announced, 
here is the lineup *
Ina Parlina and Hasyim Widhiarto, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sun, October 26 2014, 5:44 PM

National News
After taking the oath of office on Oct. 20, Joko "Jokowi" Widodo announced on Sunday his Cabinet lineup after delaying the announcement on Wednesday night, which prompted speculation that he was wrangling with leaders of political parties in his coalition who were insisting on nominating problematic candidates.

*Jokowi’s Working Cabinet 2014-2019*

1. Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno (former Navy chief of staff 2008-2009/NasDem Party top executive)

2. Coordinating Economic Minister Sofyan Djalil (former state-owned enterprises minister)

3. Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Indroyono Susilo (an executive with the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO)

4. Coordinating Human Development and Culture Minister Puan Maharani (legislator/PDI-P top executive)

5. Home Minister Tjahjo Kumolo (legislator/PDI-P top executive)

6. Foreign Minister Retno Lestari Priansari Marsudi (Indonesian ambassador to the Netherlands)

7. Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (former Army chief of staff 2002-2004)

8. Law and Human Rights Minister Yasona H. Laoly (legislator/PDI-P politician)

9. Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro (deputy finance minister)

10. Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said (PT Pindad president/former PT Pertamina executive)

11. Industry Minister Saleh Husin (Hanura Party politician)

12. Trade Minister Rahmat Gobel (businessman)

13. Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya (NasDem politician/former civil servant)

14. Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman (Hasanuddin University lecturer)

15. Agrarian and Spatial Planning Minister Ferry Musyidan Baldan (NasDem Party politician)

16. Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan (PT Kereta Api Indonesia president)

17. Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti (owner of airline operator Susi Air)

18. Manpower Minister Hanif Dhakiri (PKB politician)

19. Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono (Public Works Ministry top official)

20. Health Minister Nila Moeloek (Indonesian representatives for MDGs)

21. Culture and Elementary and Secondary Education Minister Anies Baswedan (Paramadina University rector).

22. Social Affairs Minister Khofifah Indra Parawansa (former women’s empowerment minister).

23. Religious Affairs Minister Lukman Hakim Saifuddin (current religious affairs minister)

24. Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara (PT Indosat commissioner, former top executives for PT Semen Indonesia, PT PLN, PT XL Axiata)

25. State Secretary Pratikno (Gadjah Mada University rector)

26. Research and Technology and Higher Education Minister M. Nasir (Diponegoro University rector)

27. Women’s Empowerment and Child Protection Minister Yohana Susana Yembise (Cendrawasih University lecturer)

28. Administrative and Bureaucratic Reform Minister Yuddy Chrisnandi (Hanura Party politician)

29. Villages, Disadvantaged Regions and Transmigration Minister Marwan Jafar (PKB politician)

30. National Development Planning Minister/National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) chief Andrinof Chaniago (University of Indonesia lecturer)

31. State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno (former trade minister 2001-2004/former PT Astra International president)

32. Cooperatives and Small and Medium Enterprises Minister AAGN Puspayoga (PDI-P politician)

33. Tourism Minister Arief Yahya (PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia president director)

34. Youth and Sports Minister Imam Nahrawi (PKB politician)

Jokowi's Cabinet announced, here is the lineup | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia`s logistics business continues to grow: Kadin*
Rabu, 29 Oktober 2014 20:54 WIB | 

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias logistics sector continues to grow from year to year, according to the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin).

"It is very often mentioned that the logistics system in Indonesia has many problems. Yet, it seems that the logistics business growth is higher than the national economic growth," Kadin Chairman Suryo Bambang Sulisto said here on Wednesday.

He noted that the two conflicting conditions, that the national logistics business was said to be ailing and at the same time was showing a high growth rate, had raised many questions.

"Logically, if the Indonesian logistics business is developed more efficiently, it will be able to grow larger," Suryo said.

Over the past several years, the world has been noticing Indonesias logistics and transportation business for its efficiency and effectiveness.

This has resulted in high logistics cost and affected the worlds perception of investing in Indonesia.

Kadin recorded that the logistics cost reached 24.6 percent of the gross national product (GNP), two-thirds of which came from transportation cost.

"Such a high logistics cost has raised concerns amid global economic integration and competition that demands efficiency in business," the Kadin chairman added.

Therefore, the road map for the countrys logistics development should be aimed at ensuring growth, following the road map and encouraging efficiency.

According to him, Indonesia already had a solution to improve the national logistics business as it was included in the blue print of the national logistic development system contained in Presidential Decision No. 26/2012 on the Blue Print of the National Logistics Development System.

Last week, Jakarta hosted an exhibition, "Indonesia Transport, Supply Chain and Logistics (ITSCL)," in preparation for the implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) next year, and also as an effort to promote its logistics business.

Logistics Deputy of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) Carmelia Hartono stated at a press conference that the exhibition was expected to boost the Indonesian logistics sectors preparations for the AEC implementation.

It is also expected to help explore challenges and opportunities in free trade era investments.

The exhibition, organized in cooperation with the government, various associations, and industries, was also expected to measure the capacity of the national logistics system.

Carmelia viewed that though its contribution to the gross domestic product was high at 25 percent, the national logistics business was still inefficient.

"This is a challenge we should face together because we are still concerned about our logistics readiness to face the AEC," she remarked.

On the occasion, Chairman of the Indonesian Logistics and Forwarders Association (Alfi) Yukki Nugrahawan Hanafi noted the countrys infrastructure conditions could hamper Indonesian companies in the coming AEC era.

"Therefore, it is important to introduce the ITSCL for reforming Indonesian logistics," Yukki added.

According to him, a number of national logistics companies were making preparations to penetrate the ASEAN region in the free trade era.

"We are now able to identify several companies that have high resources and can compete," he added.(*)


----------



## Zarvan

Hey Indonesian members I was watching a documentary on Japanese news channel about some Indonesian Businesses man who have bought some french shopping mall chain that How he is doing his business growing also helping people he bought that chain with price of 1 billion dollars Who is he any idea ?
@madokafc @Indos @Reashot Xigwin @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef @guitar01

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Hey Indonesian members I was watching a documentary on Japanese news channel about some Indonesian Businesses man who have bought some french shopping mall chain that How he is doing his business growing also helping people he bought that chain with price of 1 billion dollars Who is he any idea ?
> @madokafc @Indos @Reashot Xigwin @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef @guitar01



Show me the video...


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Show me the video...








This is the Guy who is he ?


----------



## Maxtini

Oh~ he isn't buying French shopping mall chain.
He is buying Indonesian Carrefour with a nominal sum of US$750million. Carrefour has considered quitting Indonesian market.
I think this is a bad move, since there were a lot of potential growth in Indonesia retail sector. But it is good news for Indonesian company though.

Carrefour’s Exit From Indonesia ‘No Surprise’ - The Source - WSJ

*Carrefour’s Exit From Indonesia ‘No Surprise’*

Carrefour SA's exit from Indonesia was no surprise, analysts said Tuesday, after the company announced the sale of operations in the country to its local partner CT Corp.

The market was “aware that discussions were underway with Carrefour’s local partner in Indonesia,” explained Laurence Hofmann, from Oddo Securities.

“The group needs cash and you do what you can when you need cash,” she added.

Over the past six months, the company has sold its operations in Colombia and Malaysia, handed over its loss-making unit in Greece for one euro, and closed its stores in Singapore.

“Carrefour’s retrenchment brings in further cash to reduce indebtedness and increases its focus on Western Europe, China and core Latin America,” said Clive Black, an analyst for Shore Capital, in a research note.

Carrefour is planning to reinvest in its stores in Europe, with cash expected to be directed into the company’s French home market– which mades up around 40% of total revenue in 2011—and other euro-zone countries such as Spain, Italy and Belgium, which represented around 20% of global sales last year.

This year, Carrefour targets total investments of €1.6 billion ($2.05 billion) to €1.7 billion, a figure described as “unworthy of a retailer of their size,” by Ms. Hofmann.

The analyst adds that Carrefour should be looking to invest around €3 billion a year, revamping its network of stores in mature markets and reinforcing its position in Brazil and China.

In the coming months, market observers don’t exclude the idea that the company may continue to shed international assets.

Businesses in Turkey, Poland and Romania are the most likely candidates for further disposals, according to several analysts.

But even if these operations were to be sold, the company’s remaining businesses would represent around 89% of Carrefour’s sales in 2011.

So far, investors have reacted positively to Carrefour reducing its global footprint. Since the first disposal in June, Carrefour’s shares have risen over 25%, recovering ground after sliding by a similar amount in spring.

Asked whether Carerfour’s exit from Indonesia was a good choice, Ms. Hofmann said “only time will tell.”

“Is it a good idea to leave what is set to be amongst the world’s biggest economies by 2020? I’m not certain about that,” she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> This is the Guy who is he ?



Chairul Tanjung, our former Coordinating Minister for Economics under former president SBY.

Chairul Tanjung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## guitar01

Zarvan said:


> This is the Guy who is he ?



That is Mr. Chairul Tanjung, so far the 5th wealthiest man in Indonesia.
His core business is banking (PT. Bank Mega Tbk.), 2 TV stations, numerous shopping malls, palm oil plantation, and as you mentioned he purchased the Indonesian operation of Carrefour. He also own the franchise license for Coffee Bean&Tea Leaf in Indonesia (and thailand, I think), and ownership (~10 percent) in our national carrier Garuda Indonesia.
He was also the Coordinating Minister for Economics under president SBY. In his short 5 month tenure he is widely seen as very successful.

Anyway, I found an interesting article:

"More fundamentally, Indonesia needs a new growth strategy if it is to create opportunity for the tens of millions who work in low-productivity agriculture and grey-market jobs, including the 40 per cent of the population that manages on less than $2 a day. The answer could lie in manufacturing. Indonesia should capitalise on the fact that wages are rising in China and that labour-intensive manufacturers are seeking new production sites in southeast Asia. Gustav Papanek, emeritus professor at Boston University, calculates that *the country could create 21m jobs and nearly double economic growth to 10 percent if it could grab 7 percent of China's market share in manufacturing."*

wish I could post the full article but my post count isn't enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Hey Indonesian members I was watching a documentary on Japanese news channel about some Indonesian Businesses man who have bought some french shopping mall chain that How he is doing his business growing also helping people he bought that chain with price of 1 billion dollars Who is he any idea ?
> @madokafc @Indos @Reashot Xigwin @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef @guitar01



There is Indonesian also who is quite young and bought a majority shares of Inter Milan. 44 years old. Erick Tohir.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

guitar01 said:


> That is Mr. Chairul Tanjung, so far the 5th wealthiest man in Indonesia.
> His core business is banking (PT. Bank Mega Tbk.), 2 TV stations, numerous shopping malls, palm oil plantation, and as you mentioned he purchased the Indonesian operation of Carrefour. He also own the franchise license for Coffee Bean&Tea Leaf in Indonesia (and thailand, I think), and ownership (~10 percent) in our national carrier Garuda Indonesia.
> He was also the Coordinating Minister for Economics under president SBY. In his short 5 month tenure he is widely seen as very successful.
> 
> Anyway, I found an interesting article:
> 
> "More fundamentally, Indonesia needs a new growth strategy if it is to create opportunity for the tens of millions who work in low-productivity agriculture and grey-market jobs, including the 40 per cent of the population that manages on less than $2 a day. The answer could lie in manufacturing. Indonesia should capitalise on the fact that wages are rising in China and that labour-intensive manufacturers are seeking new production sites in southeast Asia. Gustav Papanek, emeritus professor at Boston University, calculates that *the country could create 21m jobs and nearly double economic growth to 10 percent if it could grab 7 percent of China's market share in manufacturing."*
> 
> wish I could post the full article but my post count isn't enough


The man is linked with Soeharto dynasty as he was high-school friend of Tommy Soeharto. 
Some says he is just a 'care taker' of Tommy's asset.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia’s New President Gets Down To Business *

By
I Made Sentana
and
Joko Hariyanto



Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo walks after Friday prayers at the Presidential palace in Jakarta on Oct. 24.
Reuters
JAKARTA, Indonesia–Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo made an impromptu visit Tuesday to the office of the country’s investment agency, in a sign the new president is serious about keeping an election-campaign promise to shorten the time needed to obtain a business license.

“I went there to ensure the services (provided by the investment agency to investors) are good, because we want to establish a one-stop investment system, meaning investors won’t have to go to several ministries in order to get a business license,” Mr. Widodo, who was inaugurated Oct. 20 as the seventh president of Southeast Asia’s largest economy, told reporters.

A former furniture exporter, Mr. Widodo said during the campaign for July’s election that making it easier to start a business would be among his priorities if he were elected. Doing so would help attract investors amid increasing competition from neighbors, such as Vietnam, Cambodia and Myanmar.

If Indonesia is to create enough jobs to meet an economic growth target of close to 7%, it will need to boost investment in its manufacturing sector, say analysts. It will also need to incentivize investment in infrastructure, a lack of which is often cited as a major impediment to doing business in the emerging market economy.

Indonesia has made improvements in its business licensing procedures, but Mr. Widodo said he’s still unhappy with the services at the investment agency, which is tasked with promoting investment and issuing investment licenses.

“Basically we want it to only takes three days to get a business license, but some investors said it took them 12 days,” Mr. Widodo said. “We have to quicken the process.”

In 2013, the World Bank ranked Indonesia 120 out of 189 economies in terms of overall ease of doing business, with one being the most friendly. The country ranked 175 for starting a business and 147 for enforcing contracts.

Indonesia, with its large consumer base of 250 million people, represents a huge opportunities for investors, but the business environment in the country is viewed as challenging by many due to a lack of legal clarity and the time it takes to wade through all the different regulations.

The president’s visit “shows his commitment” to creating change, Alexander Rusli, chief executive of Indonesia’s third-largest cellular operator by subscribers, told The Wall Street Journal. “In Indonesia, getting a business license is one of the most challenging parts (of doing business) because it’s so complicated.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Angola ink energy cooperation agreement*
Jumat, 31 Oktober 2014 19:34 WIB | 980 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Angola on Friday signed an agreement to intensify cooperation in the development of refineries and the trade of oil and gas.

The agreement was signed by Acting President Director of PT Pertamina Muhamad Husen, representing the Indonesian Government, and Executive Administrator of Sonangol EP Mateus Neto.

The signing of the agreement was witnessed by Vice President of Indonesia M. Jusuf Kalla and Vice President of Angola Manuel Domingos Vicente at the Vice Presidential Office in Jakarta.

Also present during the event were Coordinating Minister of Economy Sofyan Djalil, Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Lestari Priansari Marsudi, and Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Sudirman Said.

Jusuf Kalla noted that the cooperation was important as Angola was one of the biggest oil producers in Africa. 

"The country was engulfed in war, but now, it (Angola) has become a rich country due to oil and gas production," he stated.

Kalla said Indonesia will continue to enhance cooperation in the field of oil and gas with some countries to meet its domestic demand of oil and gas as the national production failed to match the demand.

"We may not only import gas and oil from a single country, but from several countries, and we will continue to cooperate with them," he emphasized.

In the meantime, Marketing and Trading Director of PT Pertamina Hanung Budya remarked that the state-owned oil and natural gas company will evaluate the cooperation agreement as it was still in its nascent phase with regard to oil and gas cooperation between the two countries.

The cooperation may cover trade, construction of oil refineries, development of the upstream sector, and the assignment of on-field personnel, Budya added.

_(Reporting by Ahmad Wijaya/Uu.A059/INE/KR-BSR/S012)

Indonesia, Angola ink energy cooperation agreement - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi receives Angolan VP*
Jumat, 31 Oktober 2014 19:23 WIB | 560 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with Angolan Vice President Manuel Domingos Vicente (right). (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo received Angolan Vice President Manuel Domingos Vicente here on Friday afternoon.

The Angolan vice president is in the city as a courtesy call, following the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on energy earlier in the day.

"Today, an MoU was signed between state-owned companies Pertamina and Sonongol EP. This is the first cooperation agreement signed under my government," President Jokowi said before the meeting.

He added that he hoped the agreement was realized immediately so that people can benefit from it at the earliest.

The Angolan vice president witnessed the signing of the MoU in the company of his Indonesian counterpart M. Jusuf Kalla at the latters office. The agreement was signed by Pertaminas acting president director, Muhamad Husen, and theexecutive administrator of Sonangol EP, Mateus Neto.

Following the signing of the agreement, Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla noted that the MoU would act as the legal umbrella for cooperation in the energy sector.

"We still have to research in detail and identify areas in the energy sector where we can cooperate," he remarked.

Kalla further stated that the cooperation agreement was important because Angola is categorized among the most noted oil producers in Africa.

Indonesia, he added, will continue to increase its oil and gas cooperation with a number of countries as part of efforts to meet the oil and gas demand in the nation, which cannot be fulfilled by domestic supply.

_(Reporting by GNC Aryani/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/S012)

President Jokowi receives Angolan VP - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia: a nation at the crossroads*
PUBLISHED: 29 OCT 2014 23:47:00 | UPDATED: 30 OCT 2014 07:22:38
SHARE LINKS:email




-font+font
Reprints & permissions




Indonesian President Joko Widodo ... has no legislative majority.* Photo: AFP*

GREG EARL Asia Pacific editor


Indonesia’s new ministerial team takes over as the country faces a striking transition - democracy appears to the alive and well but the economy is facing serious headwinds.

Indeed, when the economist Hal Hill took over after an ebullient presentation by a political scientist colleague at a conference last month he couldn’t help but comment on the baton change.

“This is an unusual feeling, compared with the Suharto years. The economists are more qualified on Indonesia but the political scientists are more certain,” he said.

There are many pitfalls awaiting new President Joko Widodo as he faces up to a legislature where he has no majority, but it is hard to ignore the democratic tally this year.

A complete outsider has become the first president to be handed power by another directly-elected leader, he survived legal challenges to his victory and has now assembled a diverse ministry without the formality that often marks Indonesian public life.

Meanwhile, the economy is experiencing a growth slump amid more inward-looking policies and a widening external deficit when changes in global financial markets are making external financing conditions more uncertain.

As Hill puts it: “The economy is at a crossroads of being able to eventually become an upper-income country or being stuck in the middle- income group.”

*DEMOCRATIC TRIUMPH*


Despite the triumph of the democratic process this year, which was once a question mark hanging over the country and this election at times, the economic concerns are now set to take a higher profile, even to the point of imposing unrealistic expectations on a new administration. That was underlined by the sharp slide in the rupiah earlier this week, the moment news filtered out that fuel subsidy reductions reportedly weren’t discussed at the first ministry meeting on Monday.

As one of the so-called fragile five emerging market countries with a high dependence on foreign-capital-fuelled growth, Indonesia has already felt the impact of negative sentiment this year when it appeared that the election results might be undone by legal challenges.

In its most recent report on the economy the World Bank forecasts growth will pick up next year from 5.2 per cent to 5.6 per cent on the back of stronger investment and export demand.

But it warns that any such increase in investment “depends on domestic and foreign investor confidence being supported by more policy certainty and pro-investment regulatory reforms.”

This is the key concern behind much of the traditional way of viewing this week’s new ministry, which is to add up the number of “technocrats” or professionals – who are typically seen as reformers – and compare that with the number of political party representatives – who are typically seen as rent-seeking opportunists.

*REAL CHALLENGES*


But, arguably, Indonesia has more technical advice on what economic policies to pursue to lift its productivity than most countries given the many qualified people in its bureaucracy and the regular advice from foreign experts focused on a country which the McKinsey Global Institute has suggested will be a top 10 economy by 2030.

The real challenge for this ministry is likely to be whether President Widodo has chosen politicians who can actually help him get reforms through the country’s divided legislature and this will really be a task for politicians, rather than technical experts.

At the same time he has also gambled on former business people having the skills to achieve this legislative task by choosing a ministerial team where business people – particularly from state-owned companies – play a large role.

A key business adviser to Australian companies in Indonesia, Noke Kiroyan, cautions economic observers against expecting rapid reforms from the new president.

“No administration can produce miracles. It will take a while for policies to emerge,” he said in an interview before the ministry was announced.

*IMPROVING LOGISTIC PERFORMANCE*


Fuel subsidies would be cut but probably not as dramatically as some market economists were anticipating and the new president would be very focused on improving Indonesia’s logistic performance, particularly through increased infrastructure investment, he said.

Noke predicts economic nationalism is largely now confined to the resources because Indonesia’s bureaucrats and politicians have learnt the hard way that constraints on food imports just increases prices.

With this lesson in mind, he said too many Australian investors saw Indonesia just as a resources investment location when they should be looking at the broader opportunities emerging.

“I don’t think we can close off to beef because we just don’t produce enough. That’s now a well accepted view,” he says.

“And 100 per cent of our wheat for flour now comes from Australia. And that’s now a staple food.”

The Australian Financial Review

Indonesia: a nation at the crossroads


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia needs Rp278 trillion infrastructure investment to boost Internet connectivity*
Rabu, 15 Oktober 2014 19:13 WIB | 1.583 Views




Lukita Dinarsyah Tuwo. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia needs an investment of at least Rp278 trillion to build infrastructure for supporting faster Internet connectivity in the country, Deputy Minister of the Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Lukita Dinarsyah Tuwo stated here on Wednesday.

"The amount of money will be used to finance six priority programs within the period of 2014-2019," noted Lukita.

He was optimistic that private parties will be willing to financially support the governments projects as the state itself has a limited budget for developing its information and technology sector.

Lukita emphasized the important role played by private parties in financing the projects that will boost Internet connectivity in Indonesia. 

The deputy minister pointed out that faster internet connectivity will improve the peoples quality of living and eventually have a positive impact on the nations economy.

"According to a study, every 10 percent growth in internet users will increase the economic growth by 1.23 to 1.38 percent. If we can have faster internet connectivity, it can be used as one of the tools to increase productivity," added Lukita.

_(Reporting by Satyagraha/translating and editing by Amie Fenia Arimbi/INE/KR-BSR/O001)

Indonesia needs Rp278 trillion infrastructure investment to boost Internet connectivity - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Bandung Mayor Aims to Build Indonesia’s Own Silicon Valley *
By Sara Schonhardt

Ridwan Kamil is used to building ideas, and he has plenty for Bandung, the large city in West Java where he is now mayor.



_Bandung Mayor Ridwan Kamil is shaking up the establishment by looking at his city by designing his city to be digital and livable.Sara Schonhardt/The Wall Street Journal_
The 43-year-old U.S.-trained architect says he represents the young generation that makes up more than half his city and he want to create the jobs, cool public spaces and ease of living that will keep them there.

“I want to make Bandung the happiest society in Indonesia,” he says. And, by 2017, the most livable.

He’ll face plenty of challenges in a city of 2.5 million that has gradually taken on some of nearby Jakarta’s most unsavory characteristics – gridlock, pollution and litter. But Mr. Kamil has already managed to improve Bandung’s ranking on a national livability index to seventh since he was elected mayor by a landslide last year.

He has done so by pushing for better public transportation, including a cable car and monorail (still under development) and a bike-sharing program, the first of its kind in Indonesia.

To draw youths back to the city’s mosques, his administration has instilled free WiFi. Inspired by the Highline in New York, Mr. Kamil is currently developing a skywalk, and has worked to build creative centers in several slums.

Founder of an urban farming community called Indonesia Berkebun (Indonesia Farming), he has also put an emphasis on green development, creating soccer parks, a photography park and a singles park below a highway overpass.

“Before it was empty, dark, criminal space, now it’s very busy with singles who don’t have lovers,” he says with a smile.




A tree-lined street in Bandung just off the main shopping strip pictured on a quiet Sunday morning.
Sara Schonhardt/The Wall Street Journal
Mr. Kamil is not a traditional mayor, but he is one of a handful of upstart politicians trying to shake up the oligarchy by cutting red tape and coming up with innovative ways to modernize Indonesia’s cities.

Speaking to a group of journalists recently in a navy suit and plaid button-up, he says he wants his city to be digital and collaborative. His role model is Apple co-founder Steve Jobs, and he’s working to create Indonesia’s own Silicon Valley, a technology-focused city he’s dubbed a “technopolis.

That means implementing smart cards for services and transportation and creating city-specific apps, an idea he’s borrowed from neighboring Singapore. Mr. Kamil has required every city agency to start a Twitter account and to document the work it is doing.





One of the many parks in Bandung, a city near Jakarta that Mayor Ridwan Kamil is trying to make green and digital.
Sara Schonhardt/The Wall Street Journal
“Social media is really changing the way we communicate with people,” he says.

For one thing it helps with transparency, something that is key to achieving Mr. Kamil’s vision – to make Bandung a global player in information technology. To do so he’s hoping to draw investment from tech companies and creative industries. He’s also building a command center “designed like a Star Trek cockpit,” that will monitor the city’s operations, he says.

But while he puts a lot of faith in the promise of technology and the power of social media, he also sounds a note of caution. “You have to be ready,” says Mr. Kamil. “In social media people admire you sometimes, people curse you also.”

Bandung Mayor Aims to Build Indonesia’s Own Silicon Valley - Indonesia Real Time - WSJ


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi discusses efforts to boost state earnings*
Senin, 3 November 2014 14:32 WIB | 1.143 Views





Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) chaired a cabinet plenary meeting here on Monday to discuss efforts to increase state earnings.

"The closed-door meeting was held to discuss the efforts to increase state earnings," the president stated, adding that he had appointed the new cabinet secretary.

The efforts to increase state earnings from various sectors had become the key priority of numerous ministries in the working cabinet, including the Ministry of Maritime and Fisheries.

Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has forecast that the state losses inflicted by illegal fishing across Indonesian waters could reach trillions of rupiah.

"The state losses have reached more than Rp11 trillion," Susi claimed during a press meeting at her office last Friday.

She pointed out that some 5,329 vessels with deadweight of over 30 Gross Tonnage (GT) had procured licenses to operate from the Ministry of Maritime and Fisheries.

She revealed that with regard to the 5,329 vessels, it was known that thegovernment subsidy for the fishing industry was projected to reach around Rp11.5 trillion per year.

However, the Maritime and Fisheries Ministry was only able to generate around Rp300 billion in non-tax state income from those ships.

Hence, Susi noted that the state revenue was disproportionate to the amount that the government had to spend on the fishing industry.

Therefore, the maritime and fisheries minister has emphasized that the regulation with regard to fishing should be revised in order to derive greater income from the fisheries sector and to improve the welfare of traditional fishermen.

Regarding the efforts to overcome the obstacles faced in attracting investment, President Jokowi said he would discuss the matter with relevant ministers in his cabinet to find out how to ease licensing.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

President Jokowi discusses efforts to boost state earnings - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Economy*
*Indonesian economy 'unlikely to rebound anytime soon'*
Indonesia's economy grew at its slowest pace for five years in the third quarter. The poor performance highlights the scale of the challenge facing the nation's new president Joko Widodo, analyst Gareth Leather tells DW.







Official data published on Wednesday, November 5, showed that Indonesia witnessed yet another quarter of weak growth in the three months to the end of September, with the pace of expansion slowing to 5.0 percent year on year, from 5.1 percent in the second quarter. It was the slowest growth rate for the G20 economy in five years and was well below the 6.5 percent average growth rate achieved from 2011-12.

The data comes as President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo took office last month. For the next five years, the 53-year-old politician will have to deal not only with a hostile parliament - given that most of its members are aligned with the losing candidate - but also with reviving Southeast Asia's largest economy whose growth has started to slow over the past months and whose current account deficit remains high.

In a DW interview, Gareth Leather, Asia economist at the UK-based economic research consultancy Capital Economics, says that while Jokowi offers Indonesia the prospect of a fresh start after years of policy drift, he will have his work cut out. As a result, the analyst doesn't expect growth to rebound anytime in the near future.




Leather: 'The most immediate challenge will be reducing Indonesia's vulnerability to Fed tightening'

_DW: Jokowi promised market-friendly policies. He also set a more nationalist tone in the campaign trail, favoring an agenda focused on protecting local resources and firms, and thus adding to concerns among foreign investors. What are the causes of the recent slowdown in investment growth? _

Gareth Leather: Investment grew by just 4.0 percent in the third quarter, down from 5.0 percent in the second quarter, and an average of around 8.5 percent over the last decade. An uncertain and deteriorating business environment has discouraged both foreign and domestic investment. High interest rates are another factor holding back investment. More recently, the negative turn in the global commodity cycle is also weighing on investment.

_President Jokowi recently named professional technocrats to lead the top economic ministries and implement much-needed reforms. How do you view the appointments and how is this likely to help the economy? _

At this stage, it is clearly too early to tell whether Jokowi can get Indonesia's economy back on track. However, by appointing a number of technocrats, rather than political placement to key positions, Indonesia could see a general improvement in the quality of policy-making.

_Why is it so important to cut fuel subsidies? _

By holding down the price of fuel, subsidies reduce the incentive for consumers to use it efficiently. Increased demand for imported fuel in turn hurts Indonesia's external position, which given the large current account deficit is a big worry.

Fuel subsidies also put pressure on public finances. Although the finances of Indonesia's government are relatively healthy, with the fiscal deficit in 2013 coming in at just over two percent of GDP and public debt standing at just 20 percent of the economy, the large subsidy bill crowds out other public spending, such as badly needed improvement to the infrastructure.

Cuts to fuel subsidies also add to inflation. The last time they were cuts, inflation jumped from around five percent year on year to eight percent in just one month. The central bank hiked interest rates not too soon after, causing growth to slow.

_How are fuel costs likely to increase as a result? _

The government has an option of either cutting them in one go, or by a gradual increase in the administered price of fuel, with the aim of eliminating fuel subsidies within Jokowi's promised timeline. The recent falls in the oil price arguably reduce the urgency for reform. That said, any backsliding would disappoint investors, who have high hopes that Jokowi may be able to turn the economy around.

_What are the main challenges facing the economy? _




Leather: 'It is too early to tell whether Jokowi can get Indonesia's economy back on track'

The most immediate challenge will be reducing Indonesia's vulnerability to Fed tightening. Because of its large current account deficit, Indonesia was one of the hardest hit countries during last year's "Taper Tantrum." This leaves BI under pressure to keep monetary policy tight. The other challenge is reviving growth, which in the third quarter grew at its weakest pace in five years.

_Given the recent performance and challenges ahead, what is your outlook for the Indonesian economy in the coming months? _

We doubt that growth will slow much further from here, but we don't expect it to rebound either. Commodity prices are likely to remain depressed, which will drag on exports and investment, while monetary policy looks set to remain tight in order to prevent the current account deficit from widening.

Joko Widodo offers Indonesia the prospect of a fresh start after years of policy drift, but he will have his work cut out. However, the constraints of coalition politics, as well as a lack of experience on the national stage, could thwart his efforts. Although a sudden burst of reform in his first few months as president could lead us to upgrade our GDP growth forecasts, for now we are keeping them at 5.0 percent for next year.

_Gareth Leather is Asia Economist at Capital Economics, a UK-based economic research consultancy._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia, Netherlands agree to build maritime ties*
Rabu, 5 November 2014 23:56 WIB | 1.025 Views




Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and the Netherlands have agreed to cooperate in the sectors of coastal and maritime development to boost economic growth, the Deputy Chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), Didi Suwondo, said.

"We will put in various efforts to develop maritime infrastructure and to promote all levels of the economy, among others," Suwondo stated here on Wednesday.

During the meeting, the construction of water absorption, infrastructure for anti-abrasion and ports were discussed, Suwondo noted.

He pointed out that the project was the first in the field of maritime cooperation, a necessity as Indonesia has a vast coastline.

"We selected the Dutch because they have experience in coastal infrastructure development. This cooperation will strengthen relations between the two countries," he affirmed.

Moreover, the Secretary of Economic Affairs of the Dutch Embassy in Indonesia, Peter de Vries, remarked that the cooperation would be beneficial for both nations.

"We will help develop the maritime infrastructure in Jakarta, Semarang, Surabaya, and cities outside Java," de Vries stated.

This five-year project will be evaluated during its course to bring in further improvements.

"This month, some of our contractors will identify maritime-related issues and problems in the coastal areas of Jakarta, after which we will decide on further steps," de Vries added.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/A014) 

Indonesia, Netherlands agree to build maritime ties - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to adopt new land acquisition law*


By Sujadi Siswo , Channel NewsAsia's Senior SEA Correspondent
*POSTED:* 06 Nov 2014 16:15
*UPDATED:* 07 Nov 2014 00:18

* The two-week-old Indonesia administration will introduce a new law to expedite infrastructural developments.*

PHOTOS
VIDEOS





File photo: The skyline of Indonesia's capital Jakarta. (AFP/Romeo Gacad)

JAKARTA: The Indonesian government will introduce a new land acquisition law from January next year. It is meant to expedite infrastructure developments in the country, which are usually hampered by land issues.

Numerous conferences on infrastructure have been organised in Jakarta in the last few years, but the outcomes have rarely been encouraging. Among the perennial complaints by investors is the long and complicated process of land acquisition.

The new Indonesian government wants to put things right. "Beginning Jan 1, a new land acquisition law for public needs will be in place,” said Indonesia’s Vice President Jusuf Kalla.

The chairman of Indonesia's Chamber of Commerce and Industry urged the government to look to institutional funding such as the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), initiated by China.

"Nine out 10 ASEAN member states are participants of the AIIB. However, Indonesia has yet to join,” said Suryo Bambang Sulisto, chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry.

The government said some of the funding for infrastructure will come from the re-allocation of the fuel subsidy, a policy which will be implemented by end of this month.

Infrastructure development is among the key priorities for Indonesia as it tries to boost economic growth that has slowed in the last five years. Currently the country's infrastructure is ranked 61 out of 148 by the World Economic Forum global competitiveness index. 

- CNA/xq

Indonesia to adopt new land acquisition law - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deltaforce81

Love Indonesia's new President! Potential to overtake Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

deltaforce81 said:


> Love Indonesia's new President! Potential to overtake Malaysia



You want to get a cheap upvote from an Indonesian just mention how stinky Malaysian is & you will get one.


----------



## deltaforce81

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You want to get a cheap upvote from an Indonesian just mention how stinky Malaysian is & you will get one.



I like both countries but Indonesia is more democratic and "Normal" if that makes any sense. Malaysia comes across as a failed Singapore sometimes :/


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia shows maritime ambition with $6 billion port plan*

Published:  7 Nov 2014 at 11.22 | Viewed: 2,598 | 

Writer: Bloomberg News
JAKARTA — Indonesian President Joko Widodo is targeting almost $6 billion in projects to expand ports across the world’s biggest archipelago, where investors are deterred by logistics costs that amount to a quarter of the economy. 





A port employee of the state-firm Indonesia Port Corporation supervises loading of containers on ship for export at the Tanjung Priok port district in Jakarta. Indonesian President Joko Widodo is targeting almost $6 billion in projects to expand ports across the world’s biggest archipelago, where investors are deterred by logistics costs that amount to a quarter of the economy. (AFP photo)

Mr Widodo, known as Jokowi, plans to expand five ports on the nation's main islands, seeking to reduce shipping delays and boost trade in a country that would stretch from New York to London, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Soesilo said in an interview this week. The government will also cut red tape that keeps yachts and cruise liners away, he said.

Improving maritime infrastructure is one of Jokowi's main strategies to reinvigorate Southeast Asia's No 1 economy, which is growing at the slowest pace since the global financial crisis. At his inauguration on Oct 20, Jokowi likened himself to a "captain trusted by the people" and said it was time for Indonesia to return to "Jalesveva Jayamahe," the naval motto meaning "in the seas we will triumph."

"We would like to provide good logistics access from Sabang to Merauke," Mr Soesilo said in a Nov 4 interview with Bloomberg TV Indonesia, referring to the country's westernmost and easternmost cities.

The government needs 70 trillion rupiah ($5.8 billion) to expand five major ports in north Sumatra, Jakarta, east Java, south Sulawesi and Papua to serve large vessels and build feeder lines for smaller ports, said Mr Soesilo, without giving a timeframe to complete the projects.

*Silk Road*

The maritime coordinating minister is a new role created by Jokowi, and Mr Soesilo still lacks his own office building. He oversees the ministers of transport, tourism, energy and fisheries.





Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Soesilo speaks to journalists after the official inauguration by new Indonesian President Joko Widodo at the Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Oct 27. Improving maritime infrastructure is one of Jokowi’s main strategies to reinvigorate Southeast Asia’s No. 1 economy. (AFP photo)

Jokowi has met investors from China, Africa and the US who want him to build ports, the minister said. China plans a $16.3 billion fund to finance infrastructure linking its markets to three continents as President Xi Jinping pushes forward with his plans to revive the centuries-old Silk Road trading route, according to officials who participated in drafting the plan.

To fund his infrastructure ambitions, the Indonesian president has identified ways to boost government revenue, including improving tax collection and reducing the country's budget-constraining fuel subsidies.

Jokowi could fund his port projects in just one year by shaving about a quarter off the government's planned $23 billion spending for fuel subsidies in 2015. Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro has said the subsidies will be cut in the coming weeks, though the size of the reduction has yet to be decided.

*Sea territory*

The sea makes up two-thirds of the territory of Indonesia, and Jokowi wants to use it to achieve economic growth of more than 7% in three years, the president told Bloomberg Television in an earlier interview.

"Ports and sea transportation will become key for economic growth," Jokowi said in the September interview at Jakarta's Tanjung Priok port, which handles two-thirds of the country's trade and is one of the five targeted for expansion. "First of all, we'll be able to push our goods for export. And then of course that will be supported by industrial areas."

*Growth strategy*

Foreign investors have poured almost $4 billion into Indonesian stocks this year as they expect Jokowi to replicate his success as the capital's governor in cutting red tape and kick starting transport infrastructure projects. Container shipper PT Samudera Indonesia's shares have nearly tripled since the July election, while cargo transporter PT Soechi Lines plans to list on the Jakarta exchange.

The high cost of transporting shrimp from eastern Indonesia to processing centres on Java island makes them too expensive to export, while it's cheaper to import oranges from China than ship them from Borneo to Java, according to the World Bank. Its Logistics Performance Index ranked Indonesia 53rd out of 160 countries this year, down from 43rd in 2007 and behind Thailand, Malaysia and Vietnam.





A passenger wearing a mask stands in thick haze as he waits for his ferry heading to Malaysia, in Dumai port, in Indonesia Riau province. (Reuters photo)

Logistics costs equate to about 24% of Indonesia's gross domestic product, an enormous tax on the economy, according to the World Bank.

Improving ports and setting up regular container ship visits would cut dwelling times, bring industry to eastern Indonesia, and may encourage farmers to produce more, said Henry Sandee, a trade specialist at the World Bank in Jakarta.

*Follow ships*

"Trade follows the ships," Mr Sandee said. "The basic idea is a direct link - say once a week - between the main ports."

Questions remains over whether the ships can carry enough cargo to make these routes profitable, avoiding the need for further subsidies, Mr Sandee said.

Indonesia, looking for fund inflows as it struggles to narrow a persistent gap in its current account, plans to waive visas for more countries and expedite the entry process for boats visiting islands, such as Bali, Komodo and Borneo.

The country lags its neighbours in attracting foreign tourists due to its lack of infrastructure and the difficulty in obtaining permits. The government intends to shorten the permit process for foreign cruise ships to one day from about three weeks, Mr Soesilo said.

"We want to invite cruise ships, tourist ships, yachts to easily cruise in Indonesia," he said.

Indonesia's Widodo sets maritime ambition with $6 billion port plan | Bangkok Post: business

*Indonesia's youth unemployment alarmingly high*

* Twenty-two percent of Indonesians between 15 and 24 years old cannot find a job, and there is pressure on the newly installed Widodo government to provide more jobs for youths in labour-intensive sectors.*



Vocational school students in Indonesia.

Enlarge
Caption


JAKARTA: Youth unemployment in Indonesia is alarmingly high - 22% of Indonesians between 15 and 24 years old cannot find a job. There is pressure on the newly installed Widodo government to provide more jobs for youths in labour-intensive sectors.

Vocational school students in Indonesia play an important role in providing growth in the country's manufacturing sector. Each year, 1.3 million students graduate from vocational schools and many have job offers even before they graduate.

However a fifth of young men and almost a third of young women in Indonesia cannot seem to land a job. There are worries rampant unemployment could lead to an erosion of social values, and often, violence. But, employers said Indonesia's rigid laws make it hard to hire people.

Indonesian Chamber of Commerce's Vice-Chairman of Trade and International Economic Cooperation, Chris Kanter, said: "You must be able to provide a situation where it is easy hiring and easy firing. What we have, our law here, is not the case. Severance payment is one of the highest. Minimum wage now is double and it is not based on productivity."

Business owners said rising minimum wage has led to greater overheads. That has hampered business growth and led to low job creation. Experts said the onus should not just be on business but on the government to create labour-intensive sectors that can accommodate more workers.

Asian Development Bank's Education Officer, Sutarum Wiryono, said: "I think the government needs to provide some kind of incentive for the industry, so that they are willing to work with the schools or polytechnics, for example, because at the end of the day they are the customers, they are the users of the graduates."

Vocational schools teach the basic technical skills that students need to apply for jobs in local industries. But school officials said they need more updated equipment. So far, they have had to rely on internships to expose students to state-of-the-art technology.

Ateng Sutisna, Vice-Principal of SMK 5 Vocational School, said: "Some automotive companies donate their machines to us, which can help teach basic skills to students. But what we really need are assembled products, either machines or cars, that students can use for practice."

Solving Indonesia's high youth unemployment requires a multi-dimensional approach across government, industry and education. Until then, the country will not be able to tap its own assets - an abundant youth population and a growing manufacturing sector.

- CNA/ir

Indonesia's youth unemployment alarmingly high - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*EU discusses investment plan with Indonesia*
Jumat, 14 November 2014 21:29 WIB | 




Olof Skoog. (ANTARA/OJT/Aprionis)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The European Union (EU) and the government of Indonesia will discuss investment plans in a business dialog, the fifth European Union-Indonesia Business Dialogue (EIBD) here on 19 November 2014. 

"EIBD is an annual forum held by Indoensian and European business leaders. EIBD is to identify and create new opportunities to promote investment and trade between EU and Indonesia," EU ambassador to Indonesia, Brunei Darussalam and ASEAN Olof Skoog here on Friday.

Olof said the EU wanted to know more about the opinions of the new government of Indonesia of business role of the EU in Indonesias economic development. 

He said the economic growth target of 7 percent set by President Joko Widodo would certainly need investment. 

"The investment would have domino effect on job opportunity, and gross domestic products (GDP) and could reduce the need for imports," he said. 

EU economic and trade adviser Harvey Rouse said currently the EU is the largest investor in Indonesia, with total investment of US$3.2 billion in 2014, followed by Japan with investment totaling US$2 billion . 

"We are higher than Japan and China," Harvey said.

Olof said the EU welcomes President Jokowis plan to reduce red tape and give investment guarantee in Indonesia.

"That is one of the attractions for us, certainty in long term investment and investment facility," he said. 

In the future, EU member countries would invest more in five strategic sectors -- automotive industry; agriculture, food and beverage ; infrastructure, marine and logistics; pharmaceuticals and cosmetics and energy and renewable energy. 

He said the EU supports the visions of President Joko Widodo to make Indonesia a strong maritime country .

"We want to support the visions of President Jokowi about the worlds maritime axis. For that purpose a big investment is needed in the infrastructure sector," he said. 

The EIBD Conference 2014 is held by the European Union-Indonesia Business Network (EIBN) and Indonesian business community such as the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) and the Association of Indonesian Businessmen (Apindo).

The conference is also supported by five European chambers of commerce in Indonesia -- BritCham, EKONID, EuroCham, IFCCI, and INA.
(Uu.H-ASG/H-YH)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Ministries Step Up for US Firms’ $61b Investments*
Let’s Make a Deal: American businesses say they are interested in expanding beyond energy sector if right conditions are in place

By Vanesha Manuturi & Adelia Anjani Putri on 11:35 pm Nov 12, 2014

*Jakarta*. US companies in Indonesia are prepared to invest as much as $61 billion in the country over the next five years amid President Joko Widodo’s pledges to improve the local business environment, a survey shows.

The study, which questioned 35 firms from the United States on their investment plans in Indonesia, was conducted through a partnership among Jakarta-based Paramadina Public Policy Institute, American Chamber of Commerce in Indonesia (AmCham Indonesia), Yogyakarta’s Gadjah Mada University and Ernst & Young.

“There’s tremendous optimism right now with the new cabinet, which we think is terrific,” Andrew White, managing director of Amcham Indonesia, told the Jakarta Globe on the sidelines of the US-Indonesia Investment Summit in Jakarta on Wednesday.

He said the new administration’s cabinet has spoken a great deal about openness and said the ministers have been proactive in meeting prospective investors.

“The ministers are sending a strong message that they’re looking to engage the private sector early on,” White added.

Joko’s ministers have also been showing consistency as well as candidness in their approach, which have sparked positive responses among American businesses, according to Tami Overby, senior vice president at the US Chamber of Commerce’s International Affairs division.

“The message from the ministers have been compelling. All the ministers are saying the same thing. The message is there is one vision: It’s the president’s vision and our ministries are here to execute that. Frankly, that’s a bit different than what we’ve seen historically and in other places,” she said.

Businesses in Indonesia, both foreign and local, have often cried out against the tangled bureaucratic system and chronic corruption that have plagued the country.

At the same time, the new government — which has been in office for less than a month — is looking to attract more foreign direct investments to the country in order to support development and achieve a 7 percent growth within the next five years.

Indonesia’s economy, like others in the region, has been slowing over the past year, in part due to the country’s ballooning current-account deficit.

It saw a 5.01 percent growth in gross domestic product during the third quarter this year compared to the same period the year before — its weakest growth in five years.

Earlier this week, President Joko Widodo delivered a speech at the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation CEO Summit in Beijing to encourage business leaders and governments to invest in Indonesia.

Some of the sectors Joko highlighted during the speech, namely agriculture, oil and gas, were among industries considered promising by American companies, in addition to consumer goods and finance, White said.

Myron Brilliant, AmCham’s executive vice president and head of international affairs added that while investment in oil and gas has been a driver, American companies are open to exploring other industries, assuming that the Indonesian government provides a solid regulatory framework for their business.

“Given Indonesia’s history, natural resources is the main sector, but I think as we go forward, depending on government policies, you’ll see more,” he said.

US companies such as General Electric and mining giant Freeport-McMoran, which have long-established businesses in Indonesia, shared similar sentiments, saying that the prospect of reform has produced high expectations as well as interest in Indonesia.

“The new government is giving a big hope [for companies], especially with all the planning the ministers unveiled today,” General Electric Indonesia chief executive Handru Satriago said during a panel.

Freeport-McMoran senior vice president Russel King also praised the new administration’s promise to facilitate foreign business investment in Indonesia.

“I was at APEC and I heard Jokowi give his speech. It was a speech of inviting investment, of wanting investment, wanting to get GDP [growth] back to 7 percent,” King said on the sidelines of the Jakarta summit.

Joko has touted a goal of 7 percent GDP growth by 2018, from an estimated 5 percent this year, which he hopes to achieve through greater investment and empowerment of small and medium businesses.

Despite optimism from businesses and business associations, AmCham’s Overby stressed that prospective investors will continue to scrutinize the Indonesian government’s actions and wait for its promises to yield fruit.

“Unfortunately, the reputation of Indonesia has been that it’s a challenging place to do business. Indonesia is known to be economically nationalistic,” she said.

“For new investors, there’s a good chance for them to look at Indonesia again — because you have a new leadership — to see if this is a new Indonesia. Is this an Indonesia that would be more welcoming to investment? Does this Indonesia respect the rule of law?”

*Come on in*

Echoing Joko’s open invitation offered in Beijing, Indonesian officials in Jakarta have extended a call to the US business community to invest in the country.

“Joko Widodo has his vision and his priorities include increasing productivity and competitiveness, [as well as] increasing foreign investment as the key programs,” Himawan Hariyoga, deputy chairman of the Investment Coordinating Board, or BKPM, told delegates.

“Attracting the right kind of investment is now a challenge,” Himawan said.

“We need quality investment, namely that which contributes value-added activities for natural resources, builds human resource quality, deepens infrastructure, develops green industries, small and medium enterprises, and regional economic development in the eastern Indonesian region.”

Deputy Foreign Minister Abdurrahman M. Fathir said the timing of the summit showed Indonesia-US relations were strong.

“It’s only three weeks since the inauguration [of President Joko] and two weeks after the cabinet was established,” he said. “There was no time wasted. The two leaders [Joko and US President Barack Obama] also met two days ago in Beijing. This also shows how strong the US-Indonesia relationship is.”

US businesses invested $65 billion in Indonesia between 2004 and 2012, according to the Paramadina Public Policy Institute. That figure makes the United States Indonesia’s largest investment partner during that period, the think tank added.

During the first three quarters of this year, however, the United States was not even among the top five foreign investors in Indonesia, according to the BKPM.

The investment board’s chief, Mahendra Siregar, said last month that Singapore was currently the top investment partner of Indonesia, investing a total of $4.89 billion for 1,063 Indonesia-based projects between January and September. Following behind Singapore were Japan, with $2.04 billion, the Netherlands ($1.51 billion), Britain ($1.44 billion) and Malaysia ($983 million).

“ More than one-fifth of foreign investments came from Singapore,” Mahendra said.

Citing Paramadina’s recent study however, Mahendra said American companies were planning to channel up to $61 billion in investment in Indonesia over the next five years — assuming the domestic situation remains stable and conducive for investment.

If realized that would make the United States Indonesia’s largest investor on an annual basis.

Abdurrahman added that the US government and business community also have been involved in Indonesia’s economy, health and investment sectors.

“The government will disburse its budget to end poverty and for education and health case, and we expect the US to invest in those sectors as well,” he said.

Obama, in his first meeting with Joko in Beijing on Monday, said his country was keen on increasing its partnerships with Indonesia, stressing his interest in Joko’s flagship programs and reforms.

“I know President Joko Widodo has a strong agenda and ambition toward reform and increasing the welfare of Indonesians. The United States is willing to become a partner in this reform process,” Obama said.

His statement comes at a time when other major powers also have been increasingly seen making approaches toward Indonesia. Chinese President Xi Jinping characterized his country’s vision for relations with Indonesia according to what a proverb purportedly of Indonesian origin: “out of sight, [but] close to the heart.”

Tokyo has hailed Joko’s ambition to strengthen Indonesia’s maritime infrastructure, with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe calling both Indonesia and Japan “maritime countries … [that] must contribute to peace and justice.

Russia’s Vladimir Putin, meanwhile, cited Indonesia and Russia’s “good partnership and histories,” saying Russia is not satisfied with both countries’ “slow growth” in economic partnerships.

Joko has met the four countries’ leaders in separate bilateral meetings on the sidelines of the APEC Summit in Beijing.

*Simplify, simplify*

Abdurrahman added that Joko’s administration planned to make doing business in the country easier for foreign entities.

“Indonesia has expressed its commitment to a simpler licensing process. President Joko Widodo is promoting a one-roof service. He has talked to all governors and heads of districts to help investors deal with licensing. However, he also wants to ensure good governance, transparency and accountability,” Abdurrahman said.

“We are open for the US market, and with your assistance, you and [the small and medium businesses] will benefit from the free market. We dream that Indonesia can contribute to regional growth, and we know that a developed Indonesia will contribute to regional economic growth,” he added.

Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan said his office was taking steps to streamline the licensing process for various permits in Indonesia’s transportation sector.

“We’ve committed to shortening the process. By next week, we’ll finalize hundreds of regulations for the licensing process, from a period weeks to only seven days,” he said.

Jonan, who led state-owned railway operator Kereta Api Indonesia prior to his appointment to the cabinet, said one of his priorities was to expand the rail network in a bid to ensure greater access to markets and opportunities for all Indonesians.

“Indonesia is so diverse. Its Gini coefficient [a measure of income inequality] is getting wider,” he said.

“The challenge now is to narrow the ratio as soon as possible by improving infrastructure, especially in non-commercially viable areas. My first week in office was spent helping the president to achieve an understanding between KAI and Chinese railway investors to build railways in the Greater Jakarta area and across Sumatra,” the minister said.

The newly formed office of the coordinating minister for maritime affairs is also seeking investors for its wide range of programs meant to support President Joko’s restoring Indonesia’s status as a global maritime axis.

“This vast homeland of ours needs to be explored and utilized for the benefit for the people,” Coordinating Minister Indroyono Soesilo said at the summit.

“First of all, we’ll build 24 ports, both new ones and upgrades of existing ones. We’ll also implement a sea toll system from Belawan in Medan, through Jakarta, Surabaya, Makassar, to Sorong in Papua to strengthen the connectivity across the archipelago,” he said.

“We’ll build 55,000 kilometers of railways in Java, Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua. For the energy sector, we will have an additional 35,000 megawatts of electricity generation.

We’re looking toward clean coal and will move on with geothermal and hydroelectric power.

To support 7 percent economic growth, Java alone will need 1,800 megawatts of additional power per year, so if we don’t start now, there will be blackouts in Java,” Indroyono said.

Joko’s so-called sea toll, a system of improving the flow of goods and people between the islands of the world’s biggest archipelagic nation, will also require adding to the country’s fleet of ferries and freight ships, the minister said.

The Jakarta Globe could not immediately determine whether Indroyono invoked the word “toll” to refer to a system of collecting fees from users of a shared route, or the more generally to refer a non-fee road such as native English speakers would called a “freeway.”

“Indonesia has 198 shipyards in total, but 110 are located in Batam alone. Those are productive, competitive and have high quality, but what about the rest? We must move on. We’ll provide incentives — tax and non tax — we’ll make data banks, all to increase the number of shipyards in Indonesia,” Indroyono said.

He also cited the tourism industry as crucial in attracting investment.

“We’re targeting 10 million foreign tourists in 2015 and 20 million in 2019,” he said “We’ll provide free visas for visitors from China, Australia, Japan, South Korea and Russia.”

He added that the government was also mulling visa-free entry for visitors who already possess valid visas to Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand. The government also plans to provide same-day entry permits for cruise ships and yachts visiting the country.

“Indonesia is blessed with beautiful islands, hospitable people and beautiful cultures, and tourism can speed up development in the regions,” Indroyono said.

“We’d like to invite governors and mayors to tell them that now it’s their turn to attract tourists to their regions. They can attract investors by simplifying and speeding up the process for permits, provisions and land acquisition.”

Indroyono also promised assistance for foreign investors should they encounter any red tape.

“If you have problem with land acquisition, let us know. The same goes for permits and licenses. Let us know if you need guarantees from the government,” he said.

“You can come to the respective ministers, or if you need cross-sector [permits], call me. We also have the ministry of land and spatial planning to serve you as well.”

The Jakarta Globe was a media partner of AmCham Indonesia for the US-Indonesia Investment Summit.

Indonesian Ministries Step Up for US Firms’ $61b Investments - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Sinking Jakarta Starts Building Giant Wall as Sea Rises*
By Yudith Ho & Rieka Rahadiana on 07:11 pm Nov 12, 2014

If you worry that rising sea levels may one day flood your city, spare a thought for Michelle Darmawan. Her house in Jakarta is inundated several times a year — and it’s three kilometers from the coast.

Whenever there’s a particularly high tide or heavy rain, the Ciliwung river and its network of canals overflow, swamping thousands of homes in Indonesia’s capital. In January, a muddy deluge washed over Darmawan’s raised porch, contaminating her fresh-water tank and cutting off electricity for three days.

“We were sitting on the second floor, looking down at the floods, calling out to neighbors to make sure they’re OK,” said Darmawan, 27, a marketing executive whose family had to store drinking water in buckets.

Jakarta, a former Dutch trading port, is one of the world’s megacities most at risk from rising sea levels. That’s because parts of the metropolis of almost 30 million people are sinking by as much as 15 inches a year, more than 10 times faster than the sea is rising.

The Indonesian capital ranks eighth among the 30 biggest cities in the 2015 Climate Change Vulnerability Index compiled by Bath, England-based risk-assessment company Maplecroft. The index is led by Dhaka, Lahore in Pakistan, and Delhi.

*$40b project*

The government’s solution: a $40 billion land-reclamation project unveiled last month. It includes a 32-kilometer sea wall, a chain of artificial islands, a lagoon about the size of Manhattan — and a giant offshore barrier island in the shape of the national symbol, the mythical bird Garuda.

The first pile for the initial stage of the program — a barrier to strengthen existing sea defenses along 32 kilometers — was sunk at the Oct. 9 opening ceremony.

“The whole city is sinking like Atlantis,” said Christophe Girot, principal investigator of the Jakarta Study at the Future Cities Laboratory research group in Singapore. “You see the absolute most miserable and poorest population living right by the river, and they know they’re going to get flooded and may be killed three or four more times a year.”

The central and municipal governments will split the 3.2 trillion rupiah ($263 million) cost for the first eight kilometers of the wall. Developers would put up the remaining 24 kilometers by 2030 in exchange for the right to build on reclaimed land.

*Breached defenses*

Drenched by tropical downpours in the October-to-March rainy season, Jakarta is no stranger to flooding from its rivers, which flow into the coastal plain from the mountains of Bogor to the south. A new urgency arose in 2007 when, for the first time, the sea flowed over the embankments and levees in the north.

Records of a settlement at the mouth of the Ciliwung date to the 4th century. The area rose to prominence when the Dutch East India Company (VOC) developed the city of Batavia in the early 17th century. As the port expanded, a Flemish military engineer, Simon Stevin, designed a walled city modeled on a traditional Dutch town, including canals to drain the Ciliwung delta into the sea. Today, the metropolis is home to almost 30 million people, making it the second-most-populous urban area in the world, after Tokyo-Yokohama, according to urban-policy research company Demographia in Belleville, Illinois.

Now the Dutch are back to help, with the new master plan drawn up by engineering and consultancy companies Witteveen+Bos and Grontmij.

*Below sea level*

“When a third of the city is under sea level and there’s nowhere else to put people, the only option is to go the Netherlands route,” said Paul Rowland, a Jakarta-based political consultant. “It’s just going to get worse.”

The works can’t come too soon. In October 2013, the sea rose to just 10 centimeters below the top of the defenses, threatening 4 million people, according to Deventer-based Witteveen+Bos. Global sea levels may increase by as much as 82 centimeters this century, according to the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change.

Meanwhile, North Jakarta is sinking by between 7.5 and 17 centimeters a year because of decades of pumping out groundwater to supply homes and businesses.

Coastal cities have been building barriers against the waves since Herod the Great sank barges full of concrete to protect the harbor of Caesarea Maritima in modern Israel before the birth of Jesus Christ. With the rise of sea levels accelerating, ocean defenses have become more popular — from London’s Thames Barrier, opened in 1982, to Venice’s 5.5 billion-euro ($6.9 billion) MOSE project, scheduled for completion in 2016.

*New business*

For local companies such as Agung Podomoro Land, Indonesia’s seventh-largest property developer, the Garuda project opens up a whole new area that has traditionally been blighted with run-down colonial structures and shanties, sandwiched between an airport and the nation’s largest port.

Podomoro is marketing a planned 160-hectare man-made island called Pluit City with apartments, a shopping mall, offices, an international school and a “floating” opera house.

“The sea level keeps rising while Jakarta is sinking, so without a wall the flooding will get worse,” said Wibisono, Podomoro’s head of investor relations, who, like some Indonesians, uses one name. “Development is happening across Jakarta, from East, West and South, but in the North it’s constrained by lack of land.”

*15 years*

The company is awaiting a license to begin reclaiming the land, he said. The island city would take 10 to 15 years to complete.

The sleek images of the future contrast with the patchwork of slums, docks and walled compounds today. The first piles for the new sea wall are being erected in Muara Baru, near the sprawling Dunia Fantasi amusement park. On the shore, fishermen work on their boats next to a three-meter sluice gate with pumps that keep the land from submerging.

Nearby, antique cars are parked in the driveway of a mansion in a walled compound and an Azimut motor yacht is tethered to its private dock.

*Fishermen’s worries*

In the narrow streets of Muara Angke to the west, the evening air is filled with the smell of salted fish, laid out to dry in front of crowded concrete houses. These streets have sunk more than 4 meters — the height of the houses — since records began in 1975, according to a report for the Jakarta Coastal Defense Strategy study in 2012. They wind down to the sea where Warkin, a fisherman sits in his wooden boat, mending his net before heading out for the night’s catch.

He’s worried the project will disrupt fishing grounds and block the boats. “How will small people like us go out to sea if they build a wall?” said Warkin, who made almost a week’s wages in a single day during a flood last year by ferrying fresh fruit and vegetables to the rich neighborhoods. “How will we be able to keep fishing?”

That’s not the only potential problem. Skeptics are concerned about the amount of garbage and silt the city’s rivers would spew into the proposed lagoon, the corruption such a large project would attract and the danger posed by the fact that Indonesia is one of the most earthquake-prone countries in the world.

The city’s acting governor, Basuki “Ahok” Tjahaja Purnama, said the first stage — strengthening the existing defenses — will go ahead, while further studies need to be done before proceeding with the plan for the land reclamation and Garuda island. Purnama took over running the city in June from Indonesia’s new President Joko Widodo.

*Better drainage*

Darmawan, the marketing executive whose house is near a canal that joins the Ciliwung, is doubtful about the benefit.

“I’m not going to get my hopes up that it will get better, knowing how Jakarta is,” she said. “I’m not that optimistic about the sea wall. I think they should improve the drainage system.”

She said the government brought in dredging equipment after the January floods to remove garbage from the canals, but it hasn’t made much difference.

“The difficulty in widening and improving drainage along the Ciliwung River lies in entrenched practices of pumping ground water and dumping of human and industrial waste,” said Girot, who is also a professor at the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Zurich. “Building the wall of course would guard against the rising seas very well, but we should first take care of the river.”

Residents caught between the rising sea and the flooding Ciliwung aren’t holding their breath.

“The giant sea wall is only a project to earn more money for government officials and give more land for real-estate developers,” said Charli Soegono, 38, who lost his red Honda Civic and whose prized Arowana fish swam away when water flooded his house up to the second floor last year. “It was like in that movie Titanic, where the ship is sinking and you have to rush to get all your valuables out of the water.”

_Bloomberg

Sinking Jakarta Starts Building Giant Wall as Sea Rises - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Desi Anwar: Joko Widodo — CEO of Indonesia Inc.*
By Desi Anwar on 08:46 pm Nov 12, 2014





Joko Widodo at ASEAN forum in Myanmar (reuters)

Effective communication means that a speaker or sender gets a message across to the receiver or audience in such a way that the message is clearly understood in the manner that the speaker intended. It is also the ability to use the most effective and appropriate tool to convey that message. And most importantly, the speaker actually has a particular message to convey.

In this respect, I would say that Jokowi’s speech at the APEC CEO Forum in Beijing meets the criteria for effective communication. Despite his limited facility in the English language, something that his critics see as his weakness and cause for embarrassment — imagine having a president who can hardly speak English — President Joko Widodo not only manages to get his point across, but he succeeds in capturing the attention of the audience.

Let’s be honest, speeches by heads of governments in international fora are often mere formalities read from a sheet of paper, written no doubt by speech writers and consisting of words that are more often than not diplomatic jargon and cliches, delivered with as much enthusiasm as a damp dishcloth, and whose substance and meaning barely make an impression in the listener’s ear.

Some speakers, such as President Barack Obama, consciously create rapport with the audience by introducing humor and anecdotes that keep the listeners interested and involved, though after a while, these too could become predictable rhetorics. Others, like former president SBY, in his choice of hand gestures and verbal articulation, use speechmaking as an opportunity to impress his international peers of the quality of his style and the smoothness of his delivery, if nothing else.

Invisible teleprompters are usually the tool of choice for these speakers as opposed to reading monotonously from a sheet of paper as is commonly done by leaders not so fluent in the English language.

Jokowi may not be fluent in English, but simple and clear use of English is probably quite welcome as language ceases to be too much of a barrier for understanding. Moreover, this simplicity allows for an important quality to emerge that would otherwise be glossed over by verbal sophistication: his authenticity.

Plus, Jokowi knows that a picture speaks a thousand words and is far more articulate. Using a power point presentation and holding the control in his hand, (quite unique for any president) enabled him to not only be in control of his message, but also retain the attention of his listeners and make sure his message gets across loud and clear.

And the message was clear from the beginning of his speech. He understood that the forum consisted of business leaders. He spoke to them as a businessman with a clear business proposal.

For the audience, therefore, there is no doubt as to the message conveyed. This is not merely a leader expounding on the many virtues of the country so please come and visit, but a CEO of Indonesia Inc. outlining the concrete plans that he’s implementing as well as the opportunities available to investors to take advantage of.

From building railways and roads to power plants and ports Jokowi presented his government’s ambitions not to illustrate the country’s weakness in infrastructure and manufacturing ability, but to offer them as lucrative and attractive investment projects for businesses eager to benefit from Indonesia’s growth.

As to investors’ complaints, such as about the difficulties in clearing land for roads, Jokowi unabashedly underlined that he’s quite the expert at removing obstacles. This is me, he says, pointing to a picture of him sharing a meal with some people who opposed the building of a toll road on their land. Four meetings with these people over lunch and dinners, Jokowi says, and problem solved.

Jokowi might have been economical in his use of words, but the impact of his message is huge. Indonesia is open for business, and he’s the guy in charge. Overall, not a bad performance.

_Desi Anwar is a senior anchor at Metro TV. She can be reached at desianwar.com or dailyavocado.net._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Smartphones Will Mediate the Future Business Models in Indonesia*
By Dion Bisara & Vanesha Manuturi on 08:41 pm Nov 16, 2014

*Taiwan/Jakarta*. More Indonesians are expected to connect to the Internet through mobile devices than from fixed lines in coming years, creating more opportunities for business to reach customers, according to Google.

Smartphone penetration currently stands at roughly 23 percent among the nation’s 250 million people, International Telecommunication Union data show.

That figure has doubled in just the last five years.

The International Data Corporation, a market research firm that specializes in information and telecommunication technology, estimates that smartphone sales will reach 24 million this year, up 62 percent from last year.

“For billions of people today, a smartphone isn’t a phone; it’s their first computer,” Google’s vice president of engineering Chris Yerga said.

That is true particularly among emerging Asian markets, where people may use only their smartphones to start and expand their businesses.

“In a mobile-first world, you would only need your smartphone and your product,” Google product manager Andrew McGlinchey said.

“Small businesses don’t require a physical shop front anymore. And you don’t need to know how to build your own website to host the images,” McGlinchey said, citing an Indonesian businesswoman who started selling headscarves through social media.

A faster-growing rate of smartphone penetration than infrastructure growth in other sectors among emerging Asian markets such as Indonesia enable unique innovations in the region, McGlinchey said.

Limited penetration of credit cards in India, Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia, China means many people order online and pay cash when it arrives, he said.

About 40 percent of transactions at Zalora, one of Indonesia’s biggest e-commerce sites, are paid for by cash on delivery, McGlinchey said.

“It’s a concept that’s still completely alien in the West,” McGlinchey said.

While McGlinchey’s assertion that cash on delivery transactions are “alien” to the West is demonstrably false — COD was the dominant modus operandi of mail-order catalogues in the rural American West until quite recently, for example — his point that market gaps in Asia offer opportunities for a confluence of creative “leapfrog” solutions is otherwise well-supported.

According to Yerga, Asia’s large population allows the region opportunities to influence trends in mobile apps, particularly in the gaming industry.

“When you’re talking about such a clear majority of very populous countries, that’s literally hundreds of millions of people,” he said.

The number of Asian developers for Google Play, the mobile app platform for Android phones, has tripled in the past two years, Yerga said.

“The other lesson we’ve seen with [Google] Play ecosystem is that smartphones are inherently better for exporting intellectual property globally than feature phones ever were.”

For local business, mobile penetration among Indonesians means that they have to maintain and curate their online presence carefully, as buyers can now can search and evaluate products easily online.

“Businesses need to understand that people don’t just buy the product right after they’ve gained interest in it; [instead] people are looking for the product online before making decisions,” XL Axiata president director Hasnul Suhaimi said.

“[The jump to mobile phones] is already happening … People used to have computers or laptops to access the Internet; now they can simply own a smartphone,” XL’s Hasnul said.

But Indonesia still needs to expand its infrastructure to ensure the mobile-based economy to develop.

“Countries with strong connectivity will benefit from the mobile-first world,” Google chairman Eric Schmidt said.

The government plans to provide fixed broadband access to all hotels, hospitals, schools, government offices and public spaces across Indonesia by 2019, with Internet connection speeds of at least two megabytes per second.

The so-called Indonesia Broadband Plan is expected to cost around $23 billion with private companies contributing the lion’s share of investment.

State-controlled Telekomunikasi Indonesia, the country’s largest telecommunications company, plans to triple its investment in broadband connectivity next year to almost $4 billion.

“Mobile connectivity is a typical plan for developing country to expand connectivity. The fixed version of the Internet through PCs is not the strategy for emerging markets, because physical network lines are expensive,” said Sudev Bangah, associate director and head of operations at International Data Corporation Indonesia.

“There have been many mobile phone companies looking to expand into the country. As for mobile connectivity, this is a critical aspect for emerging markets. The task then, of course, is to increase the speed of mobile network,” Bangah said.

Indonesia is the fourth-largest mobile market in the world, with 303 million cell phone subscriptions — 115 percent of the country’s population, according to ITU data.

Still, only 45 million of these subscribers have 3G or 4G Internet connections.

“The consumer mindset right now is ‘cheap, but still good enough for my usage’ — willing to sacrifice speed for cost,” Bangah said.

“But, most of them have never truly experienced a fast network. As content grows and more people want to use apps for streaming, that part of consumer behavior will change.”

Smartphones Will Mediate the Future Business Models in Indonesia - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Growing Indonesian Market Important to Air Travel, Europe’s Airbus Says*
By Muhamad Al Azhari on 11:04 pm Nov 16, 2014

*Toulouse.* Indonesia is a key Asian growth market for air travel in Asia as demand for air travel is likely to grow on the back of low per-capita flying ratio and rising middle class income, a senior executive at European aircraft manufacturer Airbus Group said last week.

Alan Pardoe, the head of marketing communications for Airbus, said Indonesia is expected to have over 6 percent annual origin and destination (O&D) passenger traffic growth over the next 10 years.

Airbus is a European aviation giant that services airlines worldwide providing aircraft and innovation, including for many of the growing Indonesian airlines.

“Less than 10 percent of the population [in Indonesia] has flown on commercial aircraft,” Pardoe said in a presentation to journalists invited to Toulouse, France.

Airbus hosted a special ceremony to celebrate the first three Airbus aircraft to be delivered to Lion Air, Indonesia’s biggest budget airline, currently expanding its domestic reach.

Lion placed an order worth $24 billion in March 2013 for 234 planes, comprising the A320neo family, A321neo family and A320ceo jets.

Pardoe said Airbus believed that “many more Indonesians will be able and willing to fly in future.”

Research from the International Air Transport Association, who release data on trips per capita in each country, says that Indonesia remains at 0.2 trips per capita.

That result is relatively low compared to a developed nation such as New Zealand, at two trips per capita and an average one trip for each European, though the number of Indonesians flying is increasing.

Airbus has had a presence in Indonesia since 1979, when the nation’s flag carrier Garuda Indonesia ordered nine wide-body A300B4 aircraft.

The company serves other regional companies — Indonesia AirAsia, the local affiliate of Malaysia’s low cost carrier and Citilink, Garuda’s budget carrier.

Growing Indonesian Market Important to Air Travel, Europe’s Airbus Says - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi Goes All-In on Fuel Subsidies*
It's time to allocate the money spent on the subsidy to more productive uses

By Robertus Wardhi & Yustinus Paat on 11:08 pm Nov 16, 2014

*Brisbane*. Resistance remains high against Indonesian President Joko Widodo’s confirmed plan to cut fuel subsidies, as he said last week he was ready to risk his popularity as a consequence of the move.

“It’s fine, I don’t care if I’m not popular as long as the people’s interests come first,” Joko said during a meet and greet with the Indonesian community at Queensland’s University of Technology in Brisbane on Friday night.

He was in Brisbane for the Group of 20 Leaders’ Summit this weekend.

The president said Indonesians needed to change their perception of the fuel subsidy and the purpose it served.

“How is it possible that budget allocations for health care and infrastructure building are lower than for the fuel subsidy?” he asked.

“Our people need to become familiar with the concept of saving, and stop consuming so much.”

Joko said that in the past five years, Indonesia had spent Rp 714 trillion ($58.5 billion) on fuel subsidies, but just Rp 220 trillion for health care and Rp 570 trillion on infrastructure.

The government has allocated Rp 443 trillion for the fuel subsidy in 2015.

He said it was time for Indonesia to allocate the money spent on the subsidy to more productive uses, including subsidies for fishermen and farmers.

Joko reiterated his administration’s plan to cut fuel subsidies in his speeches during the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation Summit in Beijing on Nov. 10 and during a retreat session of the G-20 leaders’ meeting in Brisbane on Saturday.

He told other APEC and G-20 leaders that the Indonesian government would divert some of the fuel subsidy funds to finance Indonesia’s infrastructure projects in the next five years, aside from the agriculture, fisheries, education and health sectors.

Joko said that upon his return to Jakarta on Sunday, he would calculate new prices for subsidized gasoline and diesel and announce it to the public.

The government has said it will increase fuel prices, but has declined giving a specific date. Global oil prices continues to decline, recently touching $80 a barrel.

Joko has said he aims to strengthen the systems used to transfer entitlement benefits nominally aimed to offset the price hike. In contrast to predecessors, Joko says he will not offer a cash handouts to Indonesia’s poor, which he says encouraged frivolous spending and graft.

“I know exactly what our people are like, because I was one of them and I visit them frequently. After they get the cash aid, they spend it on things like cellphones and phone credit,” he said.

Joko said he would instead use his newly launched series of welfare programs to allow people to withdraw the compensation from banks using their government-issued welfare cards.

The system, he said, would prevent corrupt officials from taking a cut of the compensation fund and would encourage people to start banking their money.

Joko’s own party, the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P), however, has maintained its opposition to fuel subsidy cuts, which it calls an “anti-liberal” economic policy.

PDI-P deputy chairman Effendi Simbolon said the planned hike was a result of Joko’s flawed appointment of ministers in charge of the oil and gas sector.

“I’m concerned. Those ministerial posts have been given to people who adopt liberal economic policies,” Effendi said.

“President Joko Widodo has been calling for a mental revolution, but his cabinet fails to carry out a mental revolution with [the planned] increases of oil prices.”

A similar objection was again voiced by the Great Indonesia Movement (Gerindra), one of the opposition parties in the House of Representatives.

Kardaya Warnika, a Gerindra lawmaker and the head of the House’s energy commission, argued there was currently no basis for a price hike, given the declining prices of crude oil at the global level.

“Prices [of subsidized fuel] can be increased if the global prices are up. Now, though, the global crude oil prices are dropping; there is no need for the government to raise the prices,” Kardaya told an audience in Jakarta on Saturday.

“There have never been increases in [subsidized] fuel prices while the global oil prices are in decline,” he said.

Kardaya’s reasoning would appear to run counter to the operant economic rationales of India and Malaysia, which recently cut their fuel subsidies.

If the administration insists on increasing prices, they must make their reasons clear — including actual production costs, Kardaya added.

Kardaya’s statements contrast sharply with those of other energy observers and economists, who have said cutting fuel subsidies was necessary to reduce the country’s fiscal burden and widening current account deficits.

Jokowi Goes All-In on Fuel Subsidies - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Japan, Korea Banks to Finance Mitsubishi’s Indonesia LNG Project*
By Emi Urabe & Tesun Oh on 03:00 pm Nov 14, 2014

Banks in Japan and South Korea, the world’s biggest importers of liquefied natural gas, are set to lend $1.5 billion to Mitsubishi’s project to produce the fuel in Indonesia, people familiar with the matter said.

Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group is leading the group of lenders, they said, asking not to be identified because the details are private. State-owned Japan Bank for International Cooperation will commit $764 million. Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group, Mizuho Financial Group and Sumitomo Mitsui will provide a total of $382 million, while Export-Import Bank of Korea, Korea Exchange Bank and Nonghyup Bank together are committing the same amount, according to the people.

Mitsubishi owns 45 percent, the largest stake, in the Donggi-Senoro LNG project on the central island of Sulawesi in Indonesia. Japan is the world’s biggest importer of the liquefied fuel as it seeks other energy sources following the earthquake and Fukushima nuclear disaster in 2011. South Korea relies on the imports, which are transported in tankers, as its only land border is with North Korea and it has no international oil or natural gas pipelines.

Mitsubishi will secure the project finance soon, said Yukio Shinano, a spokesman for the company, while declining to provide any further details.

The facilities in Sulawesi are scheduled to begin operations in the middle of next year, and will have annual capacity of 2 million tons, the people said.

_Bloomberg

Japan, Korea Banks to Finance Mitsubishi’s Indonesia LNG Project - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s One-Stop-Shop for Permits to Cut Investment Red Tape*
By Rieka Rahadiana on 02:41 pm Nov 04, 2014

Indonesia will streamline the government’s permit process by combining ministry licenses in a one-stop service, as the country seeks to attract investment to narrow a trade deficit.

Permits from ministries such as mining, forestry and transport will be moved to the investment coordinating board, said Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Sofyan Djalil in an interview with Bloomberg TV Indonesia in Jakarta. Indonesia needs to improve its bureaucracy so regulations don’t get in the way of development, he said on Oct. 31 in his first week on the job after being appointed by President Joko Widodo.

The plans signal the first efforts by Widodo, known as Jokowi, to tackle the red tape that led the World Bank to place the country 155th out of 189 economies for the ease of starting a business. Investors have bought nearly $4 billion of Indonesian stocks this year on hopes Jokowi will replicate his policies as governor of the capital in shaking up the bureaucracy, moving tax collection online and kick starting infrastructure in Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

“The President wants a one-stop service to be one stop in reality,” Djalil said in the interview at his ministry in central Jakarta, adding that he aims to complete coordinating this with ministries in two to three weeks. “Right now, regulations are very expensive. People doing business require so many licenses.”

Currently, foreign investors need dozens of permits from different departments including the investment board for approval to start operating. They have to go to various ministries for permits for land use, import duties and exports. Companies that want to explore for oil in the archipelago need 289 permits, according to the country’s main energy regulator.

The government will raise subsidized fuel prices “as soon as possible” as that’s another reform urgently needed, Djalil said. Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said last week the government will raise the prices before the end of the year to trim subsidies and create more fiscal space in the budget.

_Bloomberg

Indonesia’s One-Stop-Shop for Permits to Cut Investment Red Tape - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Google and Indonesian Phone Manufacturers Team Up for Android One Release*
By Vanesha Manuturi & Dion Bisara on 06:41 pm Nov 16, 2014

*Jakarta.* Internet giant Google is in talks with several domestic smartphone manufacturers to bring Android One, its affordable smartphone to Indonesia, as part of its effort to boost mobile internet penetration among the country’s population.

“We are talking with Google about the Android One phone, but so far, it’s still in the early planning stage,” said Djatmiko Wardoyo, corporate secretary at Erajaya Swasembada told the Jakarta Globe last week.

“There’s no discussion about the launching period yet,” Djatmiko said.

Google launched three Android One devices two months ago in India in partnership with smartphone companies in the country, namely Micromax, Karbonn and Spice, with starting price at around $100.

Andrew McGlinchey, a Google product manager, said that it is Google’s basic strategy to work with more than one smartphone manufacturer in the Android One initiative in Indonesia to reach broader market segments and to provide customers with more options.

While Android One devices would not be the first smartphone in the entry-level price range in Indonesia, the devices would offer software upgrades directly from Google, instead of the phone makers, ensuring a more consistent service and dependable experience.

“The idea of Android One is not a phone. It’s a program.”

“We want to make sure that every phone with Android One written on them is good,” McGlinchey said.

He noted that sometimes hardware manufacturers devote less attention to their software, which often leads to a subpar performance of the device, potentially putting off first-time smartphone users to the experience.

Google and Indonesian Phone Manufacturers Team Up for Android One Release - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi’s Return to Indonesia ‘Will Mark Fuel Hike’*
By Novy Lumanauw, Ezra Sihite & Carla Isati Octama on 08:06 pm Nov 14, 2014






*Jakarta. *President Joko Widodo may announce an expected hike in the price of subsidized fuel as soon as Sunday, when he returns from Brisbane, Australia, where he is attending the Group of 20 Leaders’ Summit.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla said in Jakarta on Friday that Joko would no longer delay the increase in the price of subsidized diesel and low-octane gasoline, which the administration says will be done before the end of the year.

“Yes, it needs to be done sooner. God willing, it will be announced as soon as Jokowi arrives from Australia in order to prevent any uncertainty,” Kalla said.

Joko will return home on Sunday from a visit encompassing China, Myanmar and Australia — his first overseas trip as president.

Kalla said the government would recalculate the size of the fuel subsidy cut to account for the decline in the world oil price to around $80 per barrel, and the rupiah’s depreciation that has made fuel imports more costly.

“We have to recalculate because [of] the [falling] price of oil. We will calculate the combination of the percentage we can maintain due to the oil price decline and that due to the rupiah depreciation,” the vice president said.

Kalla also denied that the government’s inability to give a firm date for the fuel price increase had contributed to inflation, particularly for food items. Instead, he attributed the higher costs to the weakening rupiah and the extended dry season affecting crop harvests.

The government’s plan to cut fuel subsidies has been met with mixed reactions, with some approving the move with reservations and others opposing it.

Ahmad Safrudin, executive director of the Committee to Phase Out Leaded Gasoline (KPBB), said the government should improve the quality of the fuel before raising its price.

“If [the government] wants to adjust the price of subsidized fuel, I think they should improve the quality first. We’re still adopting the international price on the Singapore commodity exchange as the benchmark, but have failed to also adopt the quality standards,” he said.

Safrudin said the benchmark price referred to 92-octane gasoline, but the Indonesian government was applying it to the lower-quality 88-octane fuel.

He said there were 14 other parameters used to determine the price of oil based on its quality, which should make the price of the 88-octane lower than at present.

“You have to be fair: if you want to use the international price, it should also follow the quality. If the benchmark price adopts the 92-octane quality, the quality of the subsidized fuel given to the people should also be of the same class,” he said.

Safrudin said that improved subsidized fuel quality would help reduce consumption and cut emissions.

“Vehicles that use 92-octane fuel can save up to 10 percent [fuel] than vehicles that use 88-octane [fuel],” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Has $6.5b Balance of Payments Surplus in Q3, Central Bank Says*
By Adriana Nina Kusuma on 03:03 pm Nov 14, 2014

*Jakarta. *Indonesia posted a balance of payments surplus of $6.5 billion during July to September, bigger than the $4.3 billion surplus it had in April-June, the central bank said on Friday.

There was a surplus of $13.7 billion in third quarter’s financial and capital account, which offset a $6.8 billion deficit — equivalent to 3.07 percent of gross domestic product — in its current account.

The balance of payments surplus added to Bank Indonesia’s foreign exchange reserves, which increased to $111.2 billion at end of the third quarter from $107.7 billion on June 30.

At the end of October, the reserves were nearly $112 billion.

_Reuters

Indonesia Has $6.5b Balance of Payments Surplus in Q3, Central Bank Says_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Lion Air Plans IPO for New Airport, Nears Airbus Deal*
By Tim Hepher on 02:29 pm Nov 14, 2014

*Paris*. Indonesia’s Lion Group is pushing forward with revived plans for a 2016 initial public offering now designed to fund an airport vital to securing its growth, chief executive Rusdi Kirana said.

The owner of one of the world’s fastest-growing airlines, Lion Air, is also close to placing an order for Airbus A330 wide-body jets, which it plans to use for busy domestic routes as it runs short of airport slots for smaller jets.

“We are talking now with banks about an IPO and will use the money to build this hub. Now we are using our own money but hopefully by first quarter 2016, the company will do an IPO and will use the money partly for airport expansion,” said Kirana.

He declined to say how much the company planned to raise. Privately owned Lion has long toyed with a flotation, only to conclude it could fund some of the industry’s largest plane orders from its own operations. This has changed, however, with the group’s growing focus on airport projects, Kirana said.

The 51-year-old former travel agent captured international attention when he announced record purchases of jets from Boeing and Airbus to serve Indonesia’s rapidly growing consumer class, as well as to compete with Malaysia’s AirAsia.

Rival AirAsia operates in Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines and India and its flagship Malaysian company is valued at $2.1 billion. Both companies have hundreds of aircraft on order.

The latest order for current-generation A330s will be placed “soon,” said Kirana. He said the size of the deal had not been fixed but did not dispute a suggestion by industry sources that it could involve 7-10 jets, worth $2.5 billion at list prices.

Lion had previously cancelled an order for newer but smaller Boeing 787-8 jets because it needed more seats, said Kirana, who was in France to mark the reception of its first Airbus jets, which will be used for its full-service Batik Air subsidiary.

“In Indonesia…there is a lot of demand. We keep increasing frequency. If we had the slots, we would make it every half an hour instead of every hour (on routes like) Jakarta-Medan. The only limit we have today is because of infrastructure.”

Kirana said Lion Air would not buy more planes other than the A330s before the end of 2015, but had no plans to defer any of its existing large order book of Airbus and Boeing jets. It is no longer looking at Canada’s Bombardier CSeries.

*Infrastructure gap*

Weak transport structure is the main obstacle to Lion’s further growth, Kirana said, so it is focusing on two projects to sidestep congestion at Jakarta’s Soekarno-Hatta’s airport.

It has won permission to operate and expand Halim Perdanakusuma airport in east Jakarta, bringing capacity to 11-12 million passengers a year from current tiny levels.

In a rare comment on the company’s finances, Kirana said this could increase Lion’s revenues by 15-20 percent next year.

Kirana said Lion would break ground in 2015 on its plans for an entirely new airport at Lebak south of the capital for the main low-cost brand with a capacity up to 50 million passengers, hoping to gain an edge over capacity-constrained rivals.

Its four runways will include one capable of taking A380 superjumbos to draw in Gulf carriers. Kirana said Lion may seek an alliance to support this but has not approached anyone yet.

“Fuel price and currency are beyond our control. They can be up and down. The most important thing is that we control things we can like infrastructure.”

The rupiah has declined over 25 percent since Lion placed a record Boeing plane order in 2011, whereas aircraft are paid for in dollars. Kirana said its dollar exposure would be cushioned by the company’s new in-house maintenance and repair facility and stock of parts, limiting dollar spending to buying new jets.

In key overseas ventures, Kirana said Lion’s Thai affiliate is faring well and looking to expand. Malindo is performing less well in Malaysia but Lion Group expects to outstrip AirAsia as Asia’s largest budget carrier by fleet size in 1-2 years.

“The growth looks promising for Thai, so we will double our fleet (there) by the end of next year.” From eight planes in the first year, Thai Lion plans to increase this to 20.

Lion Air has not decided when to start a planned local venture in Australia but will serve the country initially from Indonesia under the Batik brand. It has no immediate plans to add further international ventures, Kirana said.

_Reuters

Lion Air Plans IPO for New Airport, Nears Airbus Deal - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Green Growth Is ‘Way to Go,’ Wealthy Nations Declare*
By Erwida Maulia on 08:25 am Nov 14, 2014

*Yogyakarta*. Indonesia is expected to take on a leadership role in a regional campaign for green economic growth, with a new report suggesting it is a high time for Southeast Asia — one of the world’s fastest-growing regions — to abandon business as usual and embrace sustainable developments.

The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, in its latest report launched on Tuesday, says Southeast Asia has ample opportunities to make use of green technologies that have become increasingly available, some of which have also been growing more affordable.

Green growth has traditionally been seen as a costly alternative to the status-quo, typically yielding lesser outcomes. For these reasons green growth has long been dispreferred among low-income nations.

But the OECD report argues that green growth should be “the way to go” for the region, that its economic growth can go hand in hand with sustainable developments, as the latter has increasingly become a necessity instead.

“Infrastructure and the built environment are being determined now [in Southeast Asia], defining energy consumption, pollution levels and resilience for decades to come,” according to the report, titled “Towards Green Growth in Southeast Asia.”

“The experience of many OECD and other emerging countries shows that growth strategies that ignore environmental performance eventually result in expensive clean-up and mitigation measures, as well as large welfare losses.”

“Southeast Asia has a golden opportunity to leapfrog over the low-performing, polluting, resource-inefficient technologies of more developed countries … leapfrog 20th Century technologies and infrastructure by adopting clean, viable and economical alternatives.”

OECD deputy secretary-general Rintaro Tamaki said the organization of high-income nations acknowledged progress that had been made in Southeast Asia toward low-emission developments, but that more could be done by the region to “put on the green growth path.”

Tamaki said the OECD advises countries in the region on strategies and policy recommendations toward sustainable growth, summing up the report in three key messages:

“First, economic growth and environmental sustainability are inseparable. Secondly, Southeast Asia shouldn’t miss the good opportunity of this time. Thirdly, the political leaders should be essential,” Tamaki told a press conference on the sidelines of Asia Low-Emission Development Strategies Forum 2014, which took place in Yogyakarta from Tuesday through Thursday.

The report cites an example of how outdoor air pollution, which resulted in nearly 200,000 deaths in the region in 2010 and cost over $280 billion — according to a World Health Organization report earlier this year, can be curbed in the future by developing more environmentally friendly transportation networks.

“By reducing air pollution, better public transport can reduce these [health impact] costs and benefit the economy by easing congestion and increasing productivity,” the report says.

The report cites coastal flooding in Southeast Asian cities as another example, as such flooding was estimated to cost the region $300 million in average annual losses in 2005.

“Even with significant investment in adaptation the price tag [of coastal flooding] could climb to $6 billion by 2050. Installing climate-resilient structure now and being much more ambitious in adaptation efforts could limit the damage and attract businesses seeking long-lasting, resilient investments.”

The report also highlights the issue of fossil fuel subsidies, saying they amounted to about $51 billion in 2012 in Southeast Asia, equivalent to about 11 percent of all general government spending.

Indonesia has the largest fossil fuel subsidy program in the region, the OECD said .

“We’re in particular suggesting to the Indonesian government to reduce your fossil fuel subsidies accounting for 15 percent of the total [government] expenditure, and 60 percent of education and health expenditures,” Tamaki said, citing 2012 figures.

“Removing or reducing these subsidies — while alleviating any social impacts investing the savings in education, health and social welfare programs — will simultaneously reduce environmental pressures and increase wellbeing.”

Indonesia’s role

Ali Tauqeer Sheikh, regional director for Asia at the Climate and Development Knowledge Network, said Indonesia was expected to lead green economic growth campaign for Southeast Asia, continuing with what it’s already been doing.

He cited Indonesia’s leadership shown in the Bali Action Plan, and later through its 2010 commitment to reduce the country’s carbon emissions by 26 percent by 2020 using its own resources — and by 41 percent with international assistance.

“Low carbon development strategies [must be championed through] Indonesia’s leadership in Southeast Asian regions,” Sheikh told the same press conference in Yogyakarta.

“Indonesia must take leadership in stabilizing the global temperature at 2 degrees [Celsius], because Indonesia is under imminent threat of [global warming],” he added, referring to the temperature rise ceiling agreed upon by countries in Copenhagen in 2009.

Sheikh earlier said, citing a latest report from the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, that Indonesia and other island nations in Asia would be hit hardest by sea level rise. Many of the coastal areas will be submerged, even if the world manages to curb temperature increase below 2 degrees Celsius.

“[Indonesia] needs to protect its territory. Indonesia has to protect its natural resource base, forests and others,” Sheikh said. “They’re not only important to Indonesia and its economy, they’re also important to stabilize global temperature and global climate.”

Endah Murniningtyas, a deputy minister for national resources and environment at Indonesia’s National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas), claimed that the Indonesian government had “mainstreamed” low-emission growth in its development agenda. In Indonesian development parlance, “mainstreaming” means an issue is at least nominally regarded as a core priority, often at the behest of outsiders, that policy makers are obliged to address.

“Indonesia has internalized, has mainstreamed emission reductions in its development programs,” Endah said.

“In many countries, climate change and development issues have not been combined. But I can say in Indonesia we’ve luckily done that, although there remain many challenges ahead.”

She added Indonesia was willing to continue its environmental leadership, this time with green growth campaign in Southeast Asia.

“Since the beginning, Indonesia has been committed to taking the lead, to give examples as to how this [green campaign] can be done,” Endah said.

She added she believed, supporting the OECD report’s suggestion, that low-emission development would not go against Southeast Asia’s goals of economic growth and poverty reductions.

Tamaki, meanwhile, dismissed concerns that green technologies to support low-emission developments were too expensive for developing nations, citing as an example the continually declining costs of solar power, an alternative renewable energy source.

“Looking at the solar panel prices, they decline very quickly. [Solar panel] is now a traded good in international markets. Any countries, developed or developing, can enjoy the price changes, price declines.”

Tamaki said what remained to be seen was willpower from governments in Southeast Asia to embrace low-emission developments, suggesting that they could begin with attracting more foreign direct investments in the renewable energy sector.

He added governments in Southeast Asia, too, could use carbon trading and or carbon taxation schemes to encourage the growth of sustainable development projects in their respective nations.

“Public and private finance providers are increasingly seeking green investment opportunities as part of a growing international and domestic trend towards investment portfolios, whose profits go hand-in-hand with environmental performance,” the OECD report says.

“Southeast Asia has the opportunity to lead this global shift, given its rapid industrialization and natural resource wealth.”

Green Growth Is ‘Way to Go,’ Wealthy Nations Declare - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Needs to Focus on Infrastructure to Secure Growth, Strategist Says*
By Jakarta Globe on 06:19 pm Nov 13, 2014

*Jakarta*. Indonesia needs to develop its infrastructure in order for the economy to grow further, and newly elected President Joko Widodo is on the right path with a focus on building ports across the nation, a global strategist says.

“I’ve noticed a trend towards democracies that get frustrated with their past performance starting to elect leaders on more explicitly technocratic kinds of mandates, and that’s happened here, in the Philippines and India,” Dr. Parag Khanna said in an interview with the Jakarta Globe on Thursday.

“Indonesia’s extremely significant in that regard because the world economy is looking for countries with large populations that have not grown up to their potential to make those infrastructure investments. So the mood in Indonesia now focuses and supports this emphasis on infrastructure as a catalyst of growth.”

Indonesia’s spending on infrastructure relative to gross domestic product is less than 5 percent.

Typically a nation should strive to have 25 percent to 30 percent of GDP as investment in infrastructure, and in China that’s 50 percent, said Dr. Khanna, who is also an adjunct professor at the Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy at the National University of Singapore.

Alibaba this past week had billions of dollars in online sales from the so-called Singles Day, as parcels were shipped out on a network of roads that now exceeds that of the United States.

Alibaba would not have been able to achieve that without high-quality infrastructure, Dr. Khanna said in a meeting titled “Indonesia Smart Country Outlook Summit” at the Shangri-La Hotel in Jakarta.

Infrastructure in Indonesia is in decay, and having ports will help facilitate the transport of goods between islands, he argued.

“Jokowi is exactly correct to be saying, ‘Yes, we need more ports,’ ” Dr. Khanna said, referring to the president by his nickname.

The analyst equated Indonesia with Brazil and India in terms of economic size and development.

“A big country has to be active on domestic issues, on economic issues, on diplomatic issues, on strategic issues all at the same time,” said Dr. Khanna. “This is the next time around when the whole world has its eyes on Indonesia, where Indonesia is strategic in Asia and is an important global, emerging market. Today India is respected for its economy.”

“This [Indonesia] is one of the largest destinations for foreign investment in the entire world. So, it’s going to be about transparency, rule of law, about efficiency, about quality of infrastructure, about diversifying the economy,” he added.

Joko wants to bring back economic growth to a 7 percent annual pace. But that may take some time. Growth in the third quarter was 5 percent, which was the slowest in five years.

Dr. Khanna said at the summit that Indonesia is tipped to become a developed country over the next few decades on the back of its huge and growing middle class population.

He said that Indonesia’s growing middle class would ensure a sustained domestic demands, an economic advantage that few of its peers have. In addition, Indonesia also has a demographic bonus, with young people outnumbering the elderly.

Khanna said Indonesia has the world’s ninth-largest GDP with an economy valued at $ 2.39 trillion, slightly above that of the United Kingdom, which stands at $2.32 trillion as measured by purchasing power parity.

The latest survey on 600 CEOs revealed that Indonesia is the country’s third-largest investment destination in the world, after China and the United States.

Meanwhile, Ancora chairman and former trade minister Gita Wirjawan, also at the summit, said that while Indonesia has advantages, the country bears many weaknesses, namely the current account deficit and mismanagement of fuel subsidies.

Gita says there are three policies that might be implemented by the new president to make Indonesia better.

The first would be to increase tax revenues through a tax amnesty policy, he said. The second would be to encourage the growth of the manufacturing sector with the aim of creating jobs and increasing exports, and the third is managing fuel subsidy policies effectively, such as by raising the price or replace it with alternative energy, Gita said.

_Additional reporting from Investor Daily_

_BeritaSatu Media Holdings, the parent company of the Jakarta Globe, was a sponsor of Indonesia Smart Country Outlook Summit

Indonesia Needs to Focus on Infrastructure to Secure Growth, Strategist Says - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Cosmetics Giant Mustika Ratu to Venture into Property Next Year*
By Rausyan Fikri on 03:55 pm Nov 13, 2014

*Jakarta.*Publicly traded traditional cosmetics company Mustika Ratu is set to branch out into the property industry next year, setting aside as much as Rp 500 billion ($41 million) to build apartments, warehouses and commercial and residential space over a 11-hectare land in Bekasi, West Java.

Dwi Putri Yanthi, associate director of marketing and corporate development at Mustika Ratu, said that the company is still waiting for a license for the project, but construction is scheduled to begin in the third quarter of next year. The company targets to complete construction by 2017.

“We will start marketing the project next year,” said Dwi in Jakarta on Wednesday.

As for its main business, Mustika Ratu is looking to increase its exports to Europe and Africa in efforts to increase its revenue next year, following its recent foray into the two regions — namely Germany and Togo. 

“Currently, exports contribute 7 percent of revenue. We aim to increase it to 11 percent next year,” Dwi said.

The company is currently talking with a distribution company in Germany with a plan to sell Mustika Ratu products in other European Union countries through Germany.

Cosmetics Giant Mustika Ratu to Venture into Property Next Year - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Bank Indonesia Holds Key Interest Rate for 12th Month as Current Account Deficit Narrows*
By Agustiyanti on 04:04 pm Nov 13, 2014

*Jakarta*. Indonesia’s central bank, Bank Indonesia, maintained the benchmark interest rate at 7.5 percent on Thursday for the 12 straight month in an ongoing effort to narrow the current account balance, despite the nation’s economic slowdown.

The central bank decided to hold the lending facility rate at 7.5 percent and the deposit rate at 5.75 percent, Bank Indonesia governor Agus Martowardojo said after the monthly board meeting in Jakarta on Thursday.

The governor said that Indonesia current account — which is the widest account for goods and services exchange, and income and remittance transfer across borders — narrowed to 3.07 percent of gross domestic product compared with 4.27 percent of GDP in the second quarter.

Agus forecasts inflation at between 3.5 percent and 5.5 percent by the end of this year, and between 3 percent and 5 percent in 2015.

The country’s economy grew by 5.01 percent in the third quarter this year — its slowest pace in five years — according to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

Bank Indonesia Holds Key Interest Rate for 12th Month as Current Account Deficit Narrows - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Residential Property Sales Growth Slows in Q3 on High Mortgage Interest*
By Jakarta Globe on 08:50 pm Nov 11, 2014

*Jakarta.* The growth of Indonesia’s residential property prices slowed in the third quarter this year, reflecting slowing demand in line with slowing economic growth, according to Bank Indonesia’s latest survey.

Prices increased 6.5 percent in the July-September period this year compared to the same period last year according the survey. That compared to a 7.4 percent advance in the previous three month period.

The Residential Property Price Survey, which was conducted by the Indonesian central bank, attributed the slowdown to a stable economic adjustment process which it said is still ongoing and “is expected to result in more balanced and sustainable growth.”

More than three quarters of Indonesian property buyers are still dependent on bank loans to purchase their houses, especially those buyers of small houses, the survey showed.

Those potential first time buyers should have been deterred by high interest rates charged on their mortgage.

The central bank is expected to kept its benchmark rate at 7.5 percent for 12 consecutive months on Thursday in an attempt to slow down growth and, in turn, narrow the country’s current account deficit. Bank Indonesia intends the deficit narrows to 3 percent of the gross domestic product by the end of this year, from a record 4.3 percent of the GDP in the second quarter.

The largest economy in Southeast Asia expanded just by 5 percent in the last quarter, its slowest pace in five years.

Bank Indonesia predicted that residential property price growth will slow further in the fourth quarter.

Still, demand for upscale apartments seems unaffected by high interest rates.

Lippo Karawaci, the largest listed property developer in Indonesia, sold most of its Eastern Wing Embarcadero SuitesBintaro apartment units during its launch over the weekend.

The property developer sold over 140 units of a total of 156 in just five hours, even with units starting at Rp 590 million ($48,300), or more than 18 times the average Indonesian’s annual income.

Industry players expected demand will pick up next year, especially in Jakarta’s apartments as limited land availability in the capital prompted more people to choose an apartment lifestyle.

Demand for strata title apartments in the capital is expected to grow by at least 19 percent to 25,000 units next year compared to this year.

Property consultant Colliers International Indonesia predicted that stock for apartments will reach 28,950 units in 2015, which will include projects that missed their completion target this year.

Ferry Salanto, associate director at Colliers International Indonesia, said sales of apartments have recovered since the recent presidential election.

Ferry attributed the demand growth to the people’s wish to live in the heart of the city and to the gradual mindset change from living on land to high rise buildings.

“On the other hand, people also buy apartments for investment,” he said.

Residential Property Sales Growth Slows in Q3 on High Mortgage Interest - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Archi Indonesia Aims to Raise $320m*
By Jakarta Globe on 09:49 pm Nov 12, 2014

*Jakarta*. Indonesian gold miner Archi Indonesia, a subsidiary of Rajawali Corpora, aims to raise up to Rp 3.9 trillion ($320 million) from the initial public offering next month to pay off debt and to fund expansion.

Archi, which has a mining operation in Toka Tindung project in North Sulawesi, offers 1.6 billion shares or around 40.41 percent of its total equity.

“The shares are offered at Rp 1,895 to Rp 2,445 per share,” Hendra Surya, president director of Archi Indonesia said in a press conference on Wednesday.

He said the funds for the IPO will be used to pay debt for $216.2 million due on Dec. 30 to London-listed gold miner Archipelago Resources.

Rajawali Corpora, which is controlled by tycoon Peter Sondakh, acquired Archipelago Resources last year in a $541 million deal. Archipelago operates mining sites in North Sulawesi, the Philippines and Vietnam.

Rajawali also has businesses in hotels, plantations, broadcasting and transportation.

Hendra said that the proceeds from the IPO will also be used to acquire 99.98 percent shares of Smart Mining Resources at a cost of $35.9 million.

The company will use the rest of the funds for working capital, including new office facilities, employees residents and other facilities in the mining sector.

“The IPO is a huge step in supporting our business development,” he said.

More than 6.4 million shares, or 0.4 percent, will be used in an Employee Stock Allocation program, as part of the company’s plan to allocate up to 3 percent of its total equity to management and employee stock option plan.

CIMB Securities Indonesian, Danareksa Sekuritas, Mandiri Sekuritas and Valbury Asia Securities will act as the underwriters in this offering.

Archi plan to list on the Indonesia Stock Exchange on Dec. 15.

The company is also planning to embark on an international road show to attract potential investors.

Archi Indonesia Aims to Raise $320m - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Dominates Southeast Asia Car and Motorcycle Sales*
By Basten Gokkon on 05:48 pm Nov 12, 2014

*Jakarta. *Car and motorcycle sales in Southeast Asia were dominated by Indonesia between January and September this year, the Asean Automotive Federation (AAF) said on Wednesday.

Latest data from the AAF showed sales in Indonesia accounted for 39.2 percent of all sales in the region, overtaking Thailand, which was in the top spot in 2013.

Sales of four-wheelers in Southeast Asia’s largest economy stood at 932,943 units in September 2014, up 2.7 percent from 908,330 at the same time last year.

Transactions in Thailand, meanwhile, nosedived, falling 37.3 percent to 648,410 units from 1,034,279 units over the same period last year. Southeast Asia’s second-largest economy still accounted for 27.3 percent of sales, behind only Indonesia.

Indonesia, the world’s fourth-most populous country, retained top spot in motorcycle sales, making up 73.1 percent of sales within Asean.

Although motorcycle sales across the region dipped slightly to 8,319,132 units in 2014, the market in Indonesia remained strong. A total of 6,079,915 units were sold in the third quarter of this year, rising 4.6 percent from 5,812,807 units at the same period last year.

Thailand, behind only Indonesia, accounted for 16 percent of sales, or 1,324,603 units, a 16.7 percent drop on 2013.

The AAF figures showed car sales in the Asean region dropped 10.8 percent to 2,380,683 units from 2,670,074 over the same nine-month period the year previous.

Singapore showed the fastest regional growth (34.2 percent) year-on-year, while Vietnam was not far behind, climbing 30.5 percent.

Brunei Darussalam was the only other country that posted a drop in car sales, falling almost 3 percent to 13,722 from 14,115 units, according to AAF data.

Indonesia Dominates Southeast Asia Car and Motorcycle Sales - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Aims for Economic growth of 5.8% Next Year, Finance Minister Says*
By Kanupriya Kapoor & Fergus Jensen on 02:33 pm Nov 12, 2014

*Jakarta. * Indonesia’s finance minister said the country’s new government aims to achieve annual economic growth of between 5.5 to 5.8 percent in 2015, faster than the 5.1 percent forecast for this year.

Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, speaking at a US-Indonesia Investment Summit in Jakarta on Wednesday, said he wants investment to be the engine of growth, and is targeting for it to expand 10-16 percent next year.

“The role of foreign direct investment will be even more critical next year,” Brodjonegoro said.

In July-September, Southeast Asia’s largest economy grew 5.01 percent from a year earlier, its slowest pace in five years.

Indonesia Aims for Economic growth of 5.8% Next Year, Finance Minister Says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tax Man Cometh in Indonesia in Jokowi’s Quest for Cash*
By Bloomberg on 10:29 am Oct 30, 2014

The tax man cometh. And next year in Indonesia, there will be more of them.

In his mission to raise revenue available for investing in roads, rail and ports in Southeast Asia’s largest economy, President Joko Widodo’s administration is planning to expand the ranks of tax collectors. Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, who took office Oct. 27, said in an interview on Wednesday that the campaign will target both companies and individuals.

Jokowi, as the president who took office last week is known, also will probably scale back fuel subsidies by year-end as a first step in creating fiscal space for investment and assistance for the poor in 2015, according to Bambang. The goal is to boost Indonesia’s slowing economic growth and address income inequality in the world’s fourth most-populous nation.

“Our concern now is how to make growth with quality,” Bambang, 48, said at the finance ministry in Jakarta, in his first interview since being appointed. The president wants to reduce the income gap and has stressed the importance of an economic program “that has direct impact to the common people,” he said.

Improving the government’s budget is the first step toward achieving Jokowi’s promises to voters, as he inherits an economy expanding at its slowest since 2009 and a near-record current account deficit that is weighing on the rupiah. The leader plans to bolster sea-transport links and ports in the world’s largest archipelago, one of his priorities as he aims for a growth pace Indonesia hasn’t seen since before the Asian financial crisis of the late 1990s.

*Creating growth*

“Bigger fiscal space could come from two sources — one from optimizing the revenue, from tax especially, and secondly of course we need to reallocate our spending from consumptive or non-productive to the productive,” Bambang said. “If we have more productive spending, it will create growth by itself, especially if we focus on infrastructure.”

Among the administration’s challenges will be weaning the country off fuel subsidies that cost more than $20 billion a year, consuming more than a 10th of government spending in the 2015 budget. It also strains the trade balance by boosting demand for energy imports. Dismantling the decades-old program is a political hot potato — protests accompanied past price increases and riots spurred by soaring living costs helped oust dictator Suharto in 1998.

Jokowi has also pledged to improve the bureaucracy and curb corruption, all while he lacks a majority in parliament. The opposition built around losing presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto holds the speaker positions in both houses of the legislature. Indonesia ranked 114th among 177 countries and territories in a 2013 Transparency International corruption perceptions report.

*Tax challenge*

Boosting tax collection will be a challenge, said David Sumual, chief economist at Bank Central Asia in Jakarta.

“It’s quite hard, we have declining economic growth,” David said. “It depends on the political will of the government. It depends on the resources at the ministry of finance. Sometimes the bureaucracy doesn’t want to do it.”

Bambang said this week his priority is to retain the country’s resilience ahead of any possible US Federal Reserve interest-rate increase next year, which could spur outflows from emerging markets.

The rupiah and benchmark Jakarta Composite Index climbed yesterday after he signaled a change in the fuel subsidy would probably happen in the coming weeks.

The minister said a fixed subsidy system will be his main recommendation to the president, reiterating a strategy he laid out in August while he was a vice-finance minister in the previous administration.

*Urban planning*

“He is definitely a man with a vision,” Santitarn Sathirathai, a Singapore-based economist at Credit Suisse Group, said before the interview. “But how those visions play out is something to see as some of the economic objectives require things beyond the ministry of finance.”

Bambang has a doctorate in urban and regional planning from the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign in the US, where he also acquired a Master of Urban Planning. He’s edited books on decentralization and regional development in Indonesia, and written articles on regional inflation, avenues for reform in the Indonesian pension plan.

His Ph.D dissertation focused on a model for calculating the impact of various inputs on the economy of the Jakarta metropolitan area. He has a Bachelor in Economics degree from the University of Indonesia.

*China demand risk*

Indonesia needs to prepare for the possible normalization of monetary policy in the US next year, he said. Slowing growth in China is another challenge for the country, a commodities exporter, he said in an interview with Bloomberg TV.

Before being made vice finance minister in former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s government, Bambang was head of fiscal policy at the ministry, overseeing revenue policy, fiscal risk and the budget.

He is a former dean of the economics faculty at the University of Indonesia — whose graduates have helped shape the country’s economic policy for decades. Still listed as a professor on the university website, he has taught regional and urban economics, economics of regulation, mathematical economics, economics of development and economic modeling.

Bambang comes from a family of academics. His grandfather was also a university professor, and his father, Soemantri Brodjonegoro, was a rector at the University of Indonesia who served in President Suharto’s cabinet as a minister for mining, as well as minister for education.

*Near poor*

Jokowi needs funds to ensure every Indonesian, especially the “poor or near poor,” has access to basic health and education services, Bambang said. The president plans to start a smart-card program for health and education next year, he said.

The government will improve profiling of tax payers and will hire more account representatives and tax officers, the minister said. The comments back up a pledge this week by the tax office chief, Fuad Rahmany, to go directly to chief executives and “request they pay and if necessary, we will threaten them.”

Jokowi has targeted a tax-to-gross domestic product ratio of 16 percent within his first term.

“Now, we only have tax ratio of around 12 percent,” Bambang said. “Basically our target next year is to increase that, but more importantly, to meet the target first. Because usually we have the target, but we never achieve the target.”

_Bloomberg

Tax Man Cometh in Indonesia in Jokowi’s Quest for Cash - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Japan’s J Trust Gets Regulatory Approval to Own Bank Mutiara*
By M. Zakky Ramadhany on 08:16 am Nov 12, 2014

*Jakarta*. Indonesia’s financial regulator has approved Japanese finance company J Trust’s proposed purchase of Bank Mutiara, two officials said on Tuesday.

Bank Mutiara, formerly Bank Century, was bailed out by the Indonesian government during the global financial crisis in 2008.

The Indonesian Deposit Insurance Corporation or Lembaga Penjamin Simpanan (LPS) started a public bidding process for its 99.996 percent interest in Bank Mutiara in April.

“We have received the result of the fit-and-proper test from OJK [Indonesia’s Financial Services Authority], that J Trust has been approved by OJK to be the new owner of Bank Mutiara,” Samsu Adi Nugroho, an LPS official, said in a text message.

LPS will hold a meeting soon for a transfer in the share ownership and complete the transaction, Nugroho said.

Nelson Tampubolon, executive head of banking supervision at the regulator, confirmed that it had sent its approval.

Nugroho and Tampubolon declined to disclose the transaction price, but an Indonesian lawmaker said in September that J Trust had offered to buy Bank Mutiara for Rp 4.5 trillion ($368.85 million).

_Reuters

Japan’s J Trust Gets Regulatory Approval to Own Bank Mutiara - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Rolls Out Red Carpet to Investors, Promises Reforms*
By Eveline Danubrata & Nicholas Owen on 07:59 am Nov 12, 2014

*Jakarta*. Indonesia’s new government is launching a bid to convince skeptical foreign investors to pour billions of dollars into improving the country’s dilapidated infrastructure, promising to reduce corruption and bureaucracy.

Entrenched graft, burdensome red tape and confusing regulations have scared off investors at a time when disarray in the sprawling country’s infrastructure is a major obstacle to economic growth — which has been slowing.

Statements by President Joko Widodo and ministers indicate a priority will be resolving land acquisition problems, long a big obstacle to infrastructure improvement.

“A lot of investors, when they come to me, they always complain about land acquisition,” Joko on Monday told chief executives in Beijing for the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) summit.

“I will push my ministers, my governors, my mayors to help clear this problem,” he said.

Joko, who started a five-year term on Oct. 20, used his first foreign trip to try to repair Indonesia’s poor reputation, inviting global CEOs to invest in Indonesia’s ports, power plants, roads and railways.

“I was a businessman … I’m very happy because we can talk about business, about investment with all of you,” Joko said.

Andrinof Chaniago, head of Indonesia’s national development planning agency, told Reuters that under its five-year infrastructure plan, Joko’s government wants to build many ports, 25 dams, 10 airports, 10 industrial parks and 2,000 kilometers of roads.

Indonesia needs at least Rp 6,000 trillion ($493.4 billion) in infrastructure investment over five years, according to Bastary Pandji Indra, director of the agency’s public-private partnership development.

Joko’s signature project is to build 24 small feeder ports and five deep-sea ones. More than half of the estimated $5.75 billion cost should come from private firms, said Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Soesilo.

Companies, however, want to see major reforms before investing.

Ports “are really big investments so there needs to be openness about designs and also the whole tender process needs to be more transparent and simplified,” said Jakob Sorensen, chief executive of the Indonesia unit of shipping firm AP Moeller Maersk.

Building ports could be hindered by land-title issues that have stymied construction of power plants.

In July, a joint venture between Japan’s Itochu, Electric Power Development and Indonesia’s Adaro Energy declared force majeure on a $4 billion project in Central Java due to a land acquisition problem.

*Fixing the problems*

Last week, Joko pitched infrastructure opportunities to a group of global institutional investors who manage a combined $8 trillion.

His presentation included a photo of him sitting with residents who long refused to sell their land, blocking completion of a Jakarta road project. Joko, then Jakarta governor, got the residents to sell, and the project was completed.

“That’s the sort of concrete deliverable that investors really appreciate. He gets down into the field himself to help resolve the situation,” said Tom Lembong, chief executive of Quvat Management, a Singapore-based private equity firm that invests in Indonesia.

“Jokowi is a huge magnet for investors,” Lembong said. “He speaks the language of business.”

The Joko administration aims to create a “one-stop shop” to slash the time needed to get investment permits to 15 days, instead of a multi-stop process taking up to three years, Chaniago said. It may also offer tax incentives for strategic sectors such as renewable energy.

If Indonesia doesn’t attract enough private investment, it could consider the new China-based $50 billion Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) as a source, Soesilo said.

Indonesia hasn’t decided whether to join AIIB, seen as challenging the Western-dominated World Bank and Asian Development Bank.

_Reuters

Indonesia Rolls Out Red Carpet to Investors, Promises Reforms - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Growth Isn't God in Indonesia*

3 Nov 19, 2014 5:01 PM EST
By  William Pesek 

Joko Widodo's rise from nowhere to Jakarta governor and then the presidential palace showed the wonders of Indonesia's democracy. Now, he wants to democratize the economy as well, focusing as much on the quality of growth as the quantity.

Sixteen years ago, Indonesia was cascading toward failed statehood. In 1998, as riots forced dictator Suharto from office, many wrote off the world's fourth-most populous nation. Today, Indonesia is a stable economy growing modestly at 5 percent, with quite realistic hopes of more.

There's plenty for Widodo, known by his nickname "Jokowi," to worry about, of course. Indonesia still ranks behind Egypt in corruption and near Ethiopia in ease-of-doing-business surveys. More than 40 percent of the nation's 250 million people lives on less than $2 a day. A dearth of decent roads makes it more cost-effective to ship goods to China than across the archipelago. Retrograde attitudes abound: to this day, female police recruits are subjected to humiliating virginity tests.

But this week, Jokowi reminded us why Indonesia is a good-news story -- one from which Asian peers could learn. His move to cut fuel subsidies, saving a cash-strapped nation more than $11 billion in its 2015 budget, showed gumption and cheered investors. Even more encouraging is a bold agenda focusing not just on faster growth, but better growth that's felt among more than Jakarta elites.

This might seem like an obvious focus in a region that's home to a critical mass of the world's extreme poor (those living on $1 or $2 a day). But grand rhetoric about "inclusive growth" hasn't even come close to meeting the reality on the ground. In India, for example, newish Prime Minister Narendra Modi boasts that he will return gross domestic product to the glory days of double-digit growth rates, as if the metric mattered more than what his government plans to do with the windfall.

The "Cult of GDP," the dated idea that booming growth lifts all boats, has long been decried by development economists like William Easterly. The closer growth gets to 10 percent, the more likely governments are to declare victory and grow complacent. In many cases rapid GDP growth masks serious economic cracks. In her recent book, "GDP: A Brief but Affectionate History," Diane Coyle called the figure a "familiar piece of jargon that doesn't actually mean much to most people." 

Jokowi appears to see through the hollow superlatives global consumer companies toss around when it comes to Indonesia -- a middle class that will double to 141 million by 2020; a population where half of Indonesians are under 30. Per capita income -- $4,000 at best -- significantly lags peers like Malaysia and Thailand. For all the hype about Indonesia's supposed middle-class boom, many households still grow rice and other crops for a few hundred dollars per harvest. That's why Jokowi's early policies are populist in thrust: welfare programs, handouts to local governments and improved access to health and education.

But Jokowi also is taking five vital steps that should do more than add a few dollars to daily salaries: attacking official corruption; cutting the red tape that turns off foreign investors; launching an ambitious infrastructure-improvement program; increasing tax-collection efforts among the politically-connected elite; and strengthening industry, particularly manufacturing, to boost incomes broadly.

While each is crucial, the last one could be Jokowi's most important legacy. The idea is to emulate Japan, South Korea and Taiwan in making added-value products through better training and infrastructure. That would diversify an economy that still relies too much on exporting natural resources to China.

Roadblocks abound, not least an opposition eager to maintain its privileges and cozy business dealings. Nor will it be easy to balance pro-investor strategies with protectionist currents in Jakarta. But for neighbors like Vietnam, Myanmar and even Thailand, which also suffers from dramatic levels of inequality, Jokowi's agenda provides a pretty decent roadmap to spreading the benefits of growth. Good news, indeed.

To contact the author on this story:
William Pesek at wpesek@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor on this story:
Nisid Hajari at nhajari@bloomberg.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Finance minister, US ambassador discuss investment*
Kamis, 20 November 2014 12:28 WIB | 377 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - US Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O Blake has visited Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro to discuss development of the countrys manufacturing sector. 

The US envoy recommended acceleration of development of the infrastructure sector to boost investment in the manufacturing sector, Bambang said after the meeting here on Wednesday. 

"They suggested development of the manufacturing sector not only in Jakarta but also in various other areas," he said. 

The US ambassador suggested that more US investors would be encouraged to do business in the country if infrastructure is adequately available, he said. 

"They want infrastructure to be built first to cut logistic cost, which they said too high in the country," he said. 

Earlier, the minister received a call from Australian ambassador discussing similar issues. 

British and Japanese ambassadors are also scheduled to call on the minister 

The investment sector is one of the major economic growth drivers expected by the government in 2015. 

President Joko Widodo has pledged simplification of licensing procedure for foreign investors.

Meanwhile, the government has cut subsidies on consumptive sector to be appropriated for productive sector to give a fiscal space of Rp110 trillion-Rp140 trillion partly to be used for infrastructure development. 

Sea toll road project is one of the infrastructure projects to be accelerated to cut logistic cost. 

Sea toll road project will include revitalization of old ports and development of new ports and procurement of new ships to bring the eastern and western regions of the country closer.(*)

Finance minister, US ambassador discuss investment - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia maritime axis to enhance inter-island connectivity*
Sabtu, 15 November 2014 19:54 WIB | 1.586 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael

Photo document of activities at Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, which became one of the mainstay of economic and military port in Indonesia. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Envisioned by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, converting Indonesia into a global maritime axis would expand inter-island connectivity and upgrade port infrastructures within the Indonesian archipelago. 

The Indonesian archipelago is made up of five major islands, including Sumatra, Java, Kalimatan, Sulawesi, and Papua; and more than 17 thousands smaller islands, though many of them remain unconnected to their neighbors.

Lack of connectivity is more noticeable in the outlying islands of Eastern Indonesia, such as Maluku and North Maluku. 

As part of the maritime axis policy, President Jokowi's government plans to build some 24 sea and deep sea ports in the next five years.

"Yes, we plan to develop 24 seaports in the next five years and that is why we visited Tianjin, because its port is the largest and has already had a blueprint for its development over the next 50 to 100 years," Jokowi said, while riding a train that took him from a visit to Tianjin to Beijing last Sunday.

He realized that Indonesias port infrastructure has suffered from neglect and financial constraints over the years, and many of them are in poor shape and impede the countrys internal and external maritime commerce, in the form of revenue losses, time-lags and procedural delays.

The president expressed hope that restoring Indonesias maritime infrastructure, including the development of better ports and ships, could transform the country into a hub for regional maritime trade and commerce.

For the president, inter-island connectivity is expected to enable effective use of island resources and prevent external poaching of maritime resources.

During his visit to Myanmar to attend the East Asia Summit on November 12-13, 2014, President Jokowi said some Asian countries have extended offers to cooperate with Indonesia in the maritime sector.

He noted that the cooperation with Asian countries holds immense potential, but meticulous evaluation was necessary to ensure that all parties benefit and no losses are borne by Indonesia.

"Besides China, South Korea and India are interested in our maritime axis policy and want to build partnerships with Indonesia in the maritime sector," Jokowi remarked.

He revealed that India and South Korea have shown an interest in cooperating with Indonesia in the area of maritime defense, while China is keen to extend cooperation with Indonesia in the maritime industry.

"Two-thirds of Indonesia is made up of oceans, and it attracts them to cooperate with us," Jokowi noted, adding that cooperation in the maritime sector could be in the fields of fisheries, natural gas, crude oil, and other commodities.

But, the president asserted that any form of cooperation should be profitable for Indonesia.

"Therefore, we have to calculate the percentage of profit and loss in this cooperation. What percent will they get and how much will we get. It is good for the cooperation, but for what, if we get nothing," Jokowi added. 

In the meantime, the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) Head of Research Center for Oceanography, Zainal Arifin, remarked here on Wednesday that the maritime axis should lead to greater economic security.

"The maritime axis should be able to create food and energy security and defense that lead to economic security," Zainal emphasized.

He stated that as President Jokowi was an entrepreneur, so it was natural that the maritime axis concept encompassed a maritime toll road, seaports, shipping and transportation.

According to him, infrastructure development should be prioritized to make Indonesia a global maritime axis and promote the fisheries sector in Indonesia.

"Transmigration of fishermen in the past was successful enough, but the fishery products at the time were not highly salable. In the province of Maluku, for instance, fish catches were extremely abundant, but in a particular season the catch was wasted due to inadequate post-harvest infrastructures," he noted.

Zainal pointed out that Indonesia is a country with abundant marine fishery potential and, therefore, infrastructure development to strengthen Indonesia as a maritime axis should also include fisheries post-harvest technologies.

"Actually, the fishermen have knowledge of several traditional post-harvest technologies, but they should be developed into appropriate technologies," he remarked.

He noted that several post-harvest technologies have been developed. LIPI, for instance, has developed cold fogging technology without the use of fire.

At a discussion about Indonesias self-reliance as a global maritime axis here on Thursday, Director of Archipelago Solidarity Foundation Engelina Pattiasina stated that President Jokowi should elaborate on the direction and implementation of the maritime axis concept.

She said the public had the right to obtain further information about Jokowis maritime axis concept.

"One of the Jokowi-JK presidential tickets missions, as per their election campaigns, was to make Indonesia a self-reliant, advanced and strong maritime state whose priority will be national interest," she added.

Engelina, who is also a former member of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDIP) faction in the House of Representatives (DPR), pointed out that the maritime axis concept contains international, regional and domestic dimensions and covers multi-sector interests.

The absence, however, of any explanation about the concept has led to concerns that the Indonesian maritime policy will complement the grand concept of Chinas Maritime Silk Route, she said.

"This silk road will be very strategic. Looking at Chinas serious campaigns in the region, it seems the route will most likely be created," she remarked.

The plan to help in the realization of the silk road project has led to questions, such as how will Indonesia benefit by its involvement in the project, she explained.

Indonesia must be consistent with its vision to emerge as the main player in the global maritime sector, because it has all the resources required to become a global maritime axis, she noted.

"Therefore, if Indonesia joins the silk road project, it might affect our sovereignty," she said, adding that the government of President Joko Widodo and Vice-President Jusuf Kalla must be aware of this situation.
(T.O001/ INE/A014)

Indonesia maritime axis to enhance inter-island connectivity - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*ndonesia fuel subsidies diverted for public welfare*
Selasa, 18 November 2014 19:30 WIB | 720 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), accompanied by Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla and Minister of the Interior Tjahjo Kumolo when the announced price increases of fuel oil at the State Palace, Jakarta, on Monday night (November 17, 2014). (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government of President Joko Widodo and Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla finally decided to raise the price of subsidized fuels and to divert the subsidies to productive sectors.

These steps were taken for the progress and welfare of the people at large.

President Joko Widodo, better known as Jokowi, said here on Tuesday that if the pattern of subsidies were not altered, the burden of fuel subsidy on the state budget would reach Rp714 trillion in five years.

"Imagine that in five years, the fuel subsidy can amount to Rp714 trillion. However, we need Rp507 trillion for infrastructure development, Rp202 trillion for health, and for railway infrastructure in Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua, we need Rp360 trillion. Also, with that amount, we can build more than a thousand dams for irrigation," the president explained.

Therefore, Jokowi remarked that diverting the subsidies to those productive sectors was necessary for the welfare of all people, the poor and the rich alike.

On Monday night, the government announced fuel price hikes, raising the price of subsidized gasoline to Rp8,500 from Rp6,500 per liter and that of subsidized diesel oil to Rp7,500 from Rp5,500 per liter.

President Jokowi stated that the government needed sizable amount of funds to finance the development of infrastructure and improve education and health services.

He added that raising the subsidized fuel prices was a choice that the government needed to make to divert subsidies from consumptive to productive sectors, including those of infrastructure and education.

Deputy Secretary General of the Golkar Party Nurul Arifin said here on Tuesday that the Jokowi-Kalla government should ensure transparency while implementing their decision to divert the fuel oil subsidy.

"There must be transparency, and an explanation must be given for the fuel price hike," Arifin commented here on Tuesday in response to the governments decision to hike the subsidized fuel oil prices from Rp6.5 thousand to Rp8.5 thousand per liter.

She opined that the decision to raise the fuel oil prices would certainly lower public trust in the government as the political promise made by Jokowi during his election campaign that he would not implement such a hike was still fresh in their minds.

Arifin further noted that the governments promise to divert the fuel oil subsidy to productive sectors, such as for the development of infrastructure, should be fulfilled at the earliest.

"It must be realized as soon as possible so that the public can enjoy the benefits they are being promised by the government," she added. 

Moreover, Karyono Wibowo, an observer at the Indonesian Public Institute, also remarked here on Tuesday that the government policy to raise the subsidized fuel oil prices could reduce public trust in President Jokowi.

"It is feared that public trust in Jokowi will decline because in less than a month after being inaugurated as president, he has burdened the low-income community with the subsidized fuel price hikes," Wibowo pointed out.

He stated that the government should have postponed the fuel price hikes and looked for solutions to overcome the budget deficit by optimizing the income tax sector, which has soared to hundreds of trillions of rupiahs.

He added that the government could have also plugged the budget leak that occurred in the country and optimized expenditure of state revenues through state-owned enterprises.

"Thorough audit of the oil and gas sector from upstream to downstream also needs to be done," the study team leader of the Trisakti Study Circle explained.

Wibowo explained that raising fuel prices has a big impact on the social and economic lives of people as energy is a vital commodity in their everyday lives.

"The world is dependent on energy. Therefore, it would not be an exaggeration to say that one who controls energy controls the world," he remarked.

Furthermore, a senior politician of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDIP), Pramono Anung, said here on Tuesday that the subsidized fuel price hikes would help to fix the state budget and fiscal deficit.

"The fuel price hike is aimed at fixing the state budget in the long run. If the policy had not been implemented by the president, the government would not have been able to realize its other programs," Anung noted here on Tuesday.

According to him, the increase in fuel prices was an unpopular policy decision and that the Jokowi-Kalla government had taken a major risk.

"If the fuel price hike is an unpopular policy, the government is willing to accept the risks involved to nourish the states fiscal domain," he affirmed.

In addition, Indonesian President Jokowi assured that members of his government were not worried about implementing an unpopular plan to reduce fuel oil subsidies.

During a gathering with the Indonesian community in Brisbane on Friday night, Jokowi remarked that the government did not worry about the policy being unpopular as long it was beneficial for the people.

The president noted that the large amount of funds that were allocated for fuel oil subsidy could be diverted to aid farmers by providing them with irrigation facilities, seeds, and fertilizers, or to help fishermen by providing them with fishing boats, machines and cold storage units. These would be more beneficial than helping those who own cars through fuel oil subsidies.

"If we give people a true and reasonable explanation, they will accept it," President Jokowi said, adding that he did not worry about whether his popularity would decline because of the policy.

He emphasized that public interest was top priority and that the budget should be right on target.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Indonesia fuel subsidies diverted for public welfare - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to adopt e-Government policy from ROK*
Kamis, 20 November 2014 21:02 WIB | 961 Views
Pewarta: Roberto Calvinantya Basuki

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia plans to adopt the Republic of Koreas e-Government system and aims to fully implement it by 2019, an Indonesian minister said here on Thursday.

"South Korea has a proven track record in implementing information andcommunication technology in governance," Minister for Administrative and Bureaucratic Reform Yuddy Chrisnandi stated at the RI-ROK e-Government Collaboration Forum. The theme of the forum is Smarter Strategy for Better Government.

e-Government, according to him, is perfect for modern governance through integrated information and communication technology.

He also suggested all government institutions to implement the system.

"Our goal is to create a more transparent, responsive, and sustainable government," Chrisnandi remarked.

According to the Deputy Minister for Institutional and Governance, Ministry of Administrative and Bureaucratic Reform, Rini Widyantini, the government has several targets to accomplish.

"We need to improve the quality of our public services, create effective and efficient government, and carry out bureaucratic reforms," she remarked.

Widyantini stated this collaboration will be fully accomplished by 2019.

"Our objective in 2014 is to prove the capability of information and communication technology in harmonizing government business processes," she noted.

The collaboration will mainly be carried out in six areas, namely, the government cyber security, government internet exchange, government bus service, integrated government data center, business permit system, and citizen services system.

Last year, Indonesia and S Korea signed an MoU for cooperation in e-governance and administrative reforms.

The two countries worked together for developing Indonesias e-Government Master Plan and enhancing its capacity.

Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tai-young welcomed the cooperation and said it was an important project for both countries.

"This is the new governments first forum that can create larger cooperation in the near future," he noted.
(T.SDP-89/Uu.KR-BSR/A014)

Indonesia to adopt e-Government policy from ROK - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian government plans to use railway to cut logistic cost*
Jumat, 21 November 2014 17:08 WIB | 542 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government plans to use railway transport service for the distribution of essential goods to cut logistic cost.

Logistic cost has been the main factor behind the prices of essential goods soaring high in the consumers market, Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel said here on Friday. 

He said logistic cost in Indonesia is among the highest in ASEAN around 20 to 30 percent of the countrys Gross Domestic Product.

Based on Logistics Performance Index 2014 of the World Bank, the Indonesian logistic performance was the 53th in the world as against Singapore the fifth, Malaysia the 25th, Thailand the 35th and Vietnam the 48th, he said.

Gobel said he would discuss the matter with the transport minister how best to utilize the railway transport which would be faster and more cost efficient.

He said the plan would certainly need supporting facilities such as warehouses for storage in railway stations.

"The plan has to be running in 2015," he asked.

He said currently cost of distribution of essential goods is too high around 17-20 percent of price.

Therefore, the trade ministry would seriously study the possibility of utilizing the railway transport for farm products to the consumers market, he said.

"The transport cost is too high around 17 to 20 percent not to mention delay in the transport because of traffic jams that would need extra cost," he said.
(Uu.H-ASG/O001)

Indonesian government plans to use railway to cut logistic cost - ANTARA News


----------



## Bong

Every normal man must be a billionaire in Indonesia. Lol

My relative given me a 500 rupiah coin, as I collect international coins. And found out, that is relevant to 3 taka.
On the other hand a 500 taka is 80,000 rupiah 

How this happened? Why rupiah is so low?


----------



## Nike

Bong said:


> Every normal man must be a billionaire in Indonesia. Lol
> 
> My relative given me a 500 rupiah coin, as I collect international coins. And found out, that is relevant to 3 taka.
> On the other hand a 500 taka is 80,000 rupiah
> 
> How this happened? Why rupiah is so low?



hyperinflation in the past (60 decades economic crises and 98 economic crises) and inadequate responses to adjust the value with GDP growth at the times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia clears path for geothermal energy as power needs rise*
Thu Nov 20, 2014 9:00pm GMT



> * Indonesia plans 25 tenders for new geothermal sites next year
> 
> * Aims to boost geothermal to 10 percent of power mix
> 
> * Industry expansion has been slowed by red tape, other hurdles



By Michael Taylor and Wilda Asmarini

JAKARTA, Nov 21 (Reuters) - Indonesia has unveiled ambitious targets to triple geothermal power output this decade, introducing a series of land and regulatory reforms aimed at becoming the world's largest producer of the fossil fuel alternative.

Sat atop the volcanic Pacific Ring of Fire, the world's fourth-most populous nation is anxious to exploit geothermal energy as a clean and abundant power source as it races to attract investors and meet soaring power demand.

"With Indonesia increasingly having to import oil, coupled with a growing electricity demand, it is critical that it diversifies it base for electricity generation," said Chris de Lavigne of consultancy Frost & Sullivan. "Indonesia has the potential to become the world's largest producer of geothermal."

As the world's third biggest geothermal producer with a capacity of 1.4 gigawatt (GW), Indonesia lags behind the Philippines and the United States with capacities of 1.9 and 3.4 GW each. Indonesia aims to up its capacity by 4.9 GW by 2019.

Yet progress has been slow due to red tape, uncompetitive power tariffs and uncertainty over asset ownership. The 25 years it has taken from the planning stage to breaking ground on its latest project show the formidable barriers the sector faces.

The government says reforms to curb the power of regional authorities to intrude on projects, as well as to make it easier to build in forest areas, should accelerate development of 25 project sites due for tender in early 2015.

"There are no more obstacles in this sector. It's time for us to work. It is a business opportunity," said Tisnaldi, director

 of geothermal, directorate general of renewable energy and energy conservation at the energy and mines ministry.

Geothermal investors hope the new government of President

 Joko Widodo will follow up with plans to reform power price caps in the same way it reduced subsidies for transport fuel, as well as tackle other obstacles.

"If you can lift the hurdle behind land acquisition and permits, that will help," said Fazil Alfitri, president director at PT Medco Power Indonesia, a firm active in geothermal power.

Geothermal projects typically tap heat below the earth's crust by pumping water into deep wells where it is converted into steam to drive turbines.

But they are susceptible to red-tape given they usually need long-term, complex government policy commitments. They also came under Indonesian mining laws, restricting developments in forest areas until recent amendments.

Indonesia's plans could see geothermal meet 10 percent of power demand by 2020, up from 3 percent today. Currently about half of power supplies are met by coal, a fuel it is keen to use less in order to boost exports. Gas makes up about 20 percent and oil 12 percent.

Many geothermally active countries are planning new plants, with global capacity jumping from 2 to 12 GW since 1980.

Frost and Sullivan's Lavigne said Indonesia's geothermal capacity could be as high as 29 GW, almost two-thirds of the country's current overall generation.

"GAME CHANGER"

The $1.6 billion Sarulla project in North Sumatra, the world's biggest, saw construction start this year, 25 years after it was first planned, delayed largely by a lack of finance and red tape.

Describing Sarulla as a "game-changer", Shamim Razavi, an energy lawyer at Norton Rose Fulbright, said it would mean financers would be prepared to look for new projects.

Most of the biggest existing plants, such as Chevron's Salak, are on densely populated Java island.

Sarulla will connect to the national grid, although some plants in remote spots are restricted to serving local areas. The 25 new sites set for tender in early 2015 are mostly in forest areas in Java and Sumatra. Sarulla will have a capacity of 330 MW, enough to power about 330,000 homes.

If successful, Indonesia could follow its Southeast Asian neighbour the Philippines, where geothermal fuel meets a quarter of electricity use, reducing pollution and fuel imports.

(Additional reporting by Fergus Jensen and Nicholas Owen in JAKARTA and Erik dela Cruz in MANILA; Editing by Henning Gloystein and Ed Davies)

Indonesia clears path for geothermal energy as power needs rise| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Building Up Indonesia*
3:38 am EST Nov 12, 2014
By
I Made Sentana and Sara Schonhardt
share
_Investors have had an eye on Indroyono Soesilo since he was named head of Indonesia’s new Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs last month. The newly crafted position came without an office or much definition, but on Wednesday — as his boss continued to sell Indonesia overseas — Mr. Soesilo told a room of American diplomats and business people what is needed for Indonesia to develop._


200

The number of permits currently required to build a harbor. Mr. Soesilo said the government would try to streamline the licensing process as part of President Joko Widodo’s plan to develop a sea transportation system that will connect the northernmost part of the archipelago with its far eastern area. It will need to do so if it hopes to meet a target of building 24 ports and deep seaports over the next five years to cut down on high transportation and logistics costs. As the world’s largest archipelago nation, Mr. Soesilo said Indonesia’s 5.8 million square kilometers of coastline need to be utilized “more optimally” to strengthen the country’s connectivity.




16,500 kilometers

The length of railway Indonesia hopes to achieve by 2019. That’s three times the 5,500 kilometers of railway track currently in the country, and will require significant support from the private sector. But the highly regulated nature of the industry has kept investors at bay. Ignasius Jonan, the country’s transportation minister, referred to the railways as “not a sexy industry” back in September when he was then the head of the state-owned railway company PT Kereta Api.


35,000MW

The amount of additional power Indonesia is targeting to bring online in five years. It will include a mix of coal-generated power as well as alternative energy. “We’re seeking to move on with geothermal” and hydropower, said Mr. Soesilo. The population-dense island of Java currently has around 23,000MW of power, but he predicted it would need to add 1,800MW a year to meet the demands of a growing population and industrial sector. Otherwise “we’ll blackout in Java,” he said.


20 million

The number of new tourist arrivals being target by 2019. The government aims to increase tourist arrivals to 10 million next year from 8.8 million in 2013. To draw more visitors the government recently approved visa-free entry for major tourist markets China, Australia, Japan, South Korea and Russia and any tourists who have visas to enter Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia.


*Indonesia’s new male birth control pill is ‘99 percent effective’*
 


*Tests show it works as well as women’s birth control pills, with far fewer nasty side effects.*





A pill that essentially disables sperm? Think of the possibilities. (Christopher Furlong/Getty Images)
BANGKOK — At first glance, it’s a dinky little shrub. Its leaves, however, are endowed with properties that could transform human sexuality.

Called “gendarussa,” the plant provides the crucial ingredient in a long-awaited drug: birth control pills for men.

Tribesmen in Indonesia’s jungly island of Papua have long known this shrub prevents their wives from getting pregnant. In recent years, Indonesian scientists have tested pills synthesized from gendarussa on hundreds of male subjects.

The results? “It’s 99 percent effective,” says Bambang Prajogo, the research project’s lead scientist. He heads a team comprised of researchers from the government’s National Family Planning Coordination Board and Airlangga University, one of Indonesia’s top colleges.

GlobalPost first reported on Indonesia’s male birth control pill nearly four years ago. Since then, hopes for the pill have been buoyed by several successful clinical trials. We spoke to the research team to find out how men might actually use the pill once it’s released on the Indonesian market in 2016.






The gendarussa plant.
- J.M. Garg/Wikimedia Commons
*How does it work? *

The pill weakens enzymes in sperm that allow them to squirm into a woman’s ovum. Unlike female birth control pills, it doesn’t tinker with hormones, which causes so many unpleasant side effects.

*How often will men have to take it?*

Probably once a day. Tribesmen in Papua, who boil gendarussa in tea, drink a cup just 30 minutes before sex. The pill’s researchers are still perfecting the dosage, Bambang said, and may eventually develop a version that can be swallowed just one hour before sex.

*Any side effects?*

Very few. Some guys have gained weight on the pill. Some guys are endowed with a supercharged libido. At least one participant saw an increase in two types of enzymes (SGOT and SGPT) that can indicate a poorly functioning heart or liver (although it’s unclear whether this was related to the pill or some other health issue). But overall, researchers haven’t seen anything that remotely rivals the zits, nausea, sporadic bleeding and other effects many women endure on hormone-based birth control pills.

*How long do men on the pill have to wait before they’re fertile again? *

Just 30 days after they stop taking the pill, test subjects’ sperm returns to normal.

*Are the results trustworthy? *

Bambang and his university are well regarded in Indonesia. But ultimately this work must be legitimized through a much larger clinical study. The largest trial so far included 350 men. Indonesia’s version of the Federal Drug Administration wants a bigger trial to verify the findings.

*Won’t some giant pharmaceutical firm try to get a piece of the action? *

Of course. Bambang said he received an offer worth billions in funding and lab facilities from a major US firm, which he declined to name. The corporation, he said, also wanted his patent on the pill, which Bambang and his university secured in Indonesia. The offer was declined. So far, the team has operated on an incredibly low budget: only about $600,000.

*Say the pill is proven to work. Will it ever be available in the US? *

Even if larger clinical trials legitimize the pill, the US FDA could force researchers to repeat most of its clinical trials. That could tie up the pill’s potential introduction to the US market for 10 years or more.

Indonesia’s new male birth control pill is ‘99 percent effective’ | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ir. Joko Widodo - Secure our oceans!
instagram.com/p/wIlCM8l9ku/






Yesterday (12/03/2014), I went _blusukan _to Semarang, I visited the Police Academy, then went to see a fishing village in Tambak Lorok Semarang. This fishing village is the largest fishing village in Semarang. Frankly i felt sorrow when i saw this poor village. Emerged in my mind "why our fisherman still don't have access over the capital? don't become the ruler of their own ocean? whereas our oceans is vast, fish in our oceans abundant". Yes indeed, there are very big dangers of illegal fishing and making our fishermen poor is one of them.

Minister of Marine and Fisheries Mrs. Susi had told me some time ago " Sir, our fishermen poor but in front of their eyes they saw foreign trawl rob their fish" Obviously Mrs. Susi angry, her nationalism burned. The love for her people made her angry "why our fishermen poor, while the other rob our oceans all-out".

We must act, and* I as the President who is also the Supreme Commander of the military has been ordered our security ranks " secure... secure... and once again secure our seas the from looters, foreign illegal fishing vessels "*. This is the first step to settle illegal fishing problem in our oceans. According to what I read from the Audit Board's (BPK) report , there is a loss around $30 billion, and there are about 5,400 Illegal fishing ships, this number is not a joke, if we can secure $30 billion, how much capital inflows will enter this country, and definitely will increase the welfare of our fishermen.

How many fishermen cooperatives can be turned on, how many fisheries industries and its derivatives can be awakened? how much clinics, schools, coastal cultural centers can be developed? Houses of worship can be built? I do not want to see the Indonesian fishermen impoverished, stunned to see foreign trawl vessels rob their ocean, we have to change it. *As President and Commander in Chief of the military I ordered our security ranks: Secure our oceans!*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ten years on, how they rebuilt Aceh from the mud of the Tsunami 
click the link for separate defence.pk discussion thread

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian defense equipment and arms exports 
click the link for separate defence.pk discussion thread

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Australian Bali Nine convicts to face firing squad after Indonesian President rules out pardoning any drug convicts on death row
click the link for separate defence.pk discussion thread

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesia Film Festival 2014 - Nominee for best film





*Cahaya Dari Timur - The Winner*





*3 Nafas Likas*





*Sebelum Pagi Terulang Kembali*





*Soekarno*





*Sokola Rimba*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*849.750 barrels/day oil production in 2015 approved*
Jumat, 12 Desember 2014 19:56 WIB | 431 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force has approved oil lifting in work program and set contractor budget for gas lifting in 2015 at 849.750 barrels per day and 6.592 million cubic per day.

Head adviser to Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force Haposan Napitupulu said here Friday that the total budget for 2015 has been set at US$22.2 billion for oil and gas in accordance with a "work program and budget" (WP&B) cooperation agreement that has calculated oil price at US$105 dollar per barrel.

Of the total budget, US$1.3 billion will be utilized for the exploration of oil by drilling 54 two-dimension seismic wells along 947,2 km and three-dimension seismic wells along 2.300 km.

An amount of US$4.7 billion will be used for constructing wells, US$14.8 billion for the production of 952 "work over" wells, US$38.914 for the maintenance of wells, and the remaining US$1.5 billion is meant for general expenses.(*)

849.750 barrels/day oil production in 2015 approved - ANTARA News

*Indonesia`s fuel imports estimated to reach 575 thousand bpd*
Jumat, 12 Desember 2014 20:01 WIB | 1.151 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is expected to import up to 575 thousand barrels of fuel oil per day (bpd) to cover its supply deficit in 2015.

Agus Cahyono Adi, the director of oil and gas program development of the energy and mineral resources ministry, stated here on Friday that the deficit infuel oil supply will continue to exist as long as the production capacity of the refineries is not increased.

"Fuel consumption is increasing while the production of refineries tends to be stagnant, and so, unless the capacity is increased, shortage will continue to occur until the next few years," he pointed out.

Increasing the capacity of the current refineries and building new refineries are the two schemes being implemented by the government so far to increase the supply, he stated.

"A new refinery can be built using the national budget, through public-private cooperation, or fully by private parties," he noted.

With regard to public-private partnership, he stated that the government has already conducted a study regarding its technical and socio-economic feasibility as well as refinery configuration.

The government has also conducted market consultations in Singapore in February to attract investors who will later cooperate with the state-owned oil company, Pertamina.

Investors in the public-private partnership scheme are required to bring high technology, to be able to ensure crude supply, produce petrochemicals, and have professional human resources, he emphasized.

He remarked that the government will provide easy licensing and various incentives, land, and facilities to them, while Pertamina will offtake the production of the refinery, with a capacity of 300 thousand bpd.

He stated that the government has already set aside 500 hectares of land in Bontang, East Kalimantan, for the project.

In the meantime, the government has also given permission to Pertamina to build refineries in other regions, if possible.

Initially, the government was keen to build a refinery by itself but finally decided to cooperate with private parties under the public-private partnership scheme, he revealed.

Pertamina has, so far, made preparations to increase the capacity of its current refineries from 820 thousand bpd to 1.68 million bpd by 2018-2019.

The Refinery Development Master Plan (RDMP) program will be implemented in five refineries with an investment estimated to reach around US$25 billion, he stated.

On December 10, 2014, Pertamina signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the world-class oil company Saudi Aramco to increase the capacity of three refineries located in Dumai, Riau, Cilacap in Central Java, and Balongan in West Java.

It has also signed an MoU with Sinopec for increasing the capacity of its refinery in Plaju, South Sumatra and with JX Nippon Oil & Energy for the refinery in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan.

Under the RDMP program, the capacity of the refinery in Dumai is expected to increase from 140 thousand bpd to 300 thousand bpd and that in Cilacap from 270 thousand bpd to 370 thousand bpd, in Balikpapan from 220 thousand bpd to 360 thousand bpd, and in Balongan from 100 thousand to 350 thousand.

In the meantime, regular gasoline production is expected to increase 3.3 times from 190 thousand bpd to 630 thousand bpd, diesel fuel by 2.4 times from 320 thousand bpd to 70 thousand and avtur from 50 thousand bpd to 120 thousand bpd.

Besides this, fuel oils production of petrochemicals such as propylene and polypropylene will increase 9.5 times from 200 thousand to 1.79 million tons a year, he noted.

Currently, Indonesia has eight refineries with a capacity of 1.166 million bpd.

Six of them belong to PT Pertamina: a refinery located in Dumai, Riau, with a capacity of 177 thousand bpd; Plaju, South Sumatra, 128 thousand bpd; Balongan in West Java 125 thousand bpd; Cilacap in Central Java 348 thousand bpd; Balikpapan in East Kalimantan 260 thousand bpd; and Kasim in Papua 10 thousand bpd.

In the meantime, the refinery operated by PT Trans Pacific Petrochemical Indotama has a capacity of 100 thousand bpd, whereas that operated by Tri Wahana Unversal has a capacity of 18 thousand bpd.

With a total capacity of 1.166 million bpd, the refineries, however, have now been able to produce around 800 thousand bpd. (*)

Indonesia`s fuel imports estimated to reach 575 thousand bpd - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nihonjin in indonesia 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Worst (most dangerous) place to be a pilot - Get in touch with SUSI Air & its pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia gets $18.7 bln in direct investment since Widodo took office









Dec 19 (Reuters) - Indonesia has attracted $18.7 billion worth of prospective investments from domestic and foreign investors since the new President Joko Widodo took office in October, its Investment Coordinating Board said.

Most of the investments were in import substitution industry, maritime and mineral processing plant, the board said in a statement on Thursday.

During the first nine months of the year, Indonesia recorded 342.7 trillion rupiah ($27.44 billion) worth of domestic and foreign direct investment, according to data from the investment board. This was 75.1 percent of its target.

In the third quarter this year, Indonesia drew $6.4 billion foreign direct investment, a 16.9 percent growth from last year.

The data excludes investment in oil, gas and banking sector.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hope springs - *The Economist’s country of the year*

EVEN with the best will in the world—which, in 2014, has not been conspicuously forthcoming—the outgoing year could not be regarded as one of the planet’s finest. Between war, disease and insurrection, the past 12 months have often seemed a gory relay for the apocalypse’s four horsemen. But look closely, and amid the misery there have been reasons for optimism. Whether by dint of boldness or stoicism, there are numerous candidates for the coveted title of The Economist’s country of the year.

*......*

*And the winner is…*







_The runner-up (just) is Indonesia, the world’s largest Muslim nation, where a modern politician bested the old, militaristic regime in a fair if rancorous vote. The new, reforming president, Joko Widodo, has begun to nudge his country beyond its crossroads and towards prosperity._

Our winner is a much smaller nation, but we think symbolism matters more than size. The idealism engendered by the Arab spring has mostly sunk in bloodshed and extremism, with a shining exception: Tunisia, which in 2014 adopted a new, enlightened constitution and held both parliamentary and presidential polls (a run-off is due in the latter on December 21st). Its economy is struggling and its polity is fragile; but Tunisia’s pragmatism and moderation have nurtured hope in a wretched region and a troubled world. Mabrouk Tunisia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*98 new species of beetles discovered in Indonesia*






And indeed, the world has an awful lot of beetles. When you ignore bacteria (which are obviously ridiculously diverse), beetles are probably the most diverse kind of life there is. If you stuck your hand into a bag full of one of every plant, fungi, animal and insect species on the planet (ew), you'd probably pull a beetle out. *So it's no surprise that a recent expedition to find new insects in Indonesia was rather fruitful in the beetle department.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Freeport should build two new Indonesia copper smelters by 2020






Dec 23 (Reuters) - _*Freeport-McMoRan Inc needs to build two Indonesian copper smelters at a cost of around $4 billion by 2020*_, a government official said, as talks resumed between the miner and Jakarta over the firm's future in the Southeast Asian country. The proposal comes five months after Freeport signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with the Indonesian government that ended a six-month tax dispute and paved the way for the company to resume copper concentrate exports.

As part of July's MOU, _*the country's largest copper producer agreed to pay a $115 million "assurance bond" to develop a $2.3 billion smelter by 2017*_. The government is now _*asking Freeport to build a second one by 2020 at a cost of around $1.5 billion.*_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia Bans Travel By Major Tax Debtors






As part of the Indonesian Government's drive to improve tax administration and compliance, the Ministry of Finance recently announced that, following a proposal from the Director General of Taxation (DGT), it *has placed a temporary ban on overseas travel by senior personnel of 147 companies and 21 individuals*.

The action taken is said to be *only the beginning*, as* a total of 402 companies and 85 individuals, with tax debts amounting to IDR3.32 trillion (USD268m), are being considered for such six-month travel bans.*

"A ban on tax debtors to get out of Indonesia is being used as a temporary measure," said Deputy Minister of Finance, and also Acting DGT, Diaswati Mardiasmo, during a press conference. "In accordance with Act No. 19 of 2000, (the ban) is being applied selectively to those with a tax debt amounting to IDR100m or more, and where there is doubt as to their good faith to settle their tax debts."

At the beginning of his presidency, Joko Widodo has made improved tax compliance a priority in order to increase Indonesia's tax ratio and provide additional revenue for development purposes.

In that respect, on December 15, Indonesia also announced an updating of the existing double taxation agreement with its neighbor Singapore, to include the most recent international standard on exchange of tax information.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia's Largest Venue to Begin Operations in January 2015






The Indonesia Convention Exhibition (ICE) topped off last week with *development at the 80 percent mark*. While completion for the* US$318 million project* is slated for March, business begins in January.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia set to leave footprints on Vibrant Gujarat Investors’ Summit 2015






From a single company in the last edition to a 22-member delegation of business chiefs; the upcoming Vibrant Gujarat Global Summit in January 2015 is set to see one of the largest Indonesian delegation’s visit the state capital — indicating the Asian giant’s growing interest in India and the state.

PM Narendra Modi met the Indonesian President Joko Widodo at the ASEAN Summit last month, he had invited the country to take part in India’s growing real estate sector and also spoke about the ‘Make in India’ initiative, inviting Indonesian companies to come to India.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Russia Says Investment Plans in RI Will Proceed






Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Yurievich Galuzin said Russia’s economic turmoil would not affect its investment plans in Indonesia because Russia’s domestic economic problems would only be brief. Regarding Russia’s investment plans in Indonesia, Russian President Vladimir Putin has met with the Indonesian government, which results in *a cooperation deal in smelter construction and earth resources explorations beginning February 2015.*

.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Maritime-axis development to boost RI’s GDP *
Tama Salim, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, December 30 2014, 11:26 AM





Business News
More than two months after taking office, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has provided details of his maritime-axis agenda, hoping to float Indonesia into the upper middle-income bracket through maritime development.

*With the maritime-oriented development, the government aims to boost its GDP per capita from the current US$3,592 to $10,000.*

In order to attain this, the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister has revealed plans to use the annual state budget allocation to focus on maritime development with four main objectives.

*The first objective is to strengthen maritime sovereignty by improving maritime laws and international agreements and by finalizing the country’s maritime-border disputes, according to Coordinating Minister Indroyono Soesilo.*

Indroyono revealed that only 44.12 percent of the country’s territorial waters had been mapped out. Furthermore, 54.66 percent of Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) has been mapped, with 2,258.12 nautical miles to be finalized.

Aside from that, Indonesia also has unresolved maritime borders with Timor Leste, India and Thailand, all of which are still under discussion. Indroyono said he was aiming to conclude all matters pertaining to maritime borders by 2019, including optimizing the Rp 12 trillion ($967.5 million) under the auspices of the National Agency on Border Management (BNPP).

One example of this, Indroyono said, was the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry’s recent instruction to provide electricity to the country’s 47 outermost islands by Aug. 17, to coincide with Indonesia’s 70th Independence Day.

*He also cited Presidential Regulation (Perpres) No. 178/2014 on the Sea Security Agency (Bakamla) as an important step toward strengthening Indonesia’s maritime defense, by integrating its different agencies under one roof.*

*In pursuit of the country’s second objective — guaranteeing the welfare of its people by correctly managing natural resources and protecting the marine environment — Indroyono said the government would continue the current efforts at combating illegal fishing, but would also be looking to start the development of aquaculture in 2015.*

*The government is aiming to reap $150 million of non-tax revenues in 2015, up from this year’s $30 million. Indroyono said the government was looking to generate $2.5 billion in non-tax revenues by 2019. *

*It intends to increase fishery production to around 40-50 million tons per year through aquaculture from the current 7 million tons.*

In terms of tourism, Indroyono said the government is looking to attract 10 million foreign tourists next year and 20 million in 2019, generating revenues of $24 billion by the end of its first five-year term.

The government is also looking to provide free visa entry to several countries, build seven marinas along primary yacht routes, and provide easy entry permits for sailing ships and cruises through Perpres No. 180/2014 on the provisions regarding foreign-yacht entry.

Indroyono said the government would provide more incentives, including slashing levies and restitutions, to the shipbuilding industry, which has only developed significantly on Batam island due to its status as a special economic zone (SEZ).

Another Rp 400 trillion would be used to finance the project to generate 35,000 megawatts of electric power, he said.

The fourth objective, encouraging development in human resources, science, technology and culture to grow a strong maritime mentality, will focus on building marine science-techno parks in three locations by 2019 to spark interest in technology and the sciences.

- See more at: Maritime-axis development to boost RI’s GDP | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AirAsia, Indonesia and Effective Crisis Management
_bloombergview.com/articles/2014-12-30/airasia-indonesia-and-effective-crisis-management_






In his run for president this year, Joko Widodo pledged to bring greater openness and accountability to Indonesia. As his administration faces its first international crisis, the mysterious crash of an AirAsia jet, he's proving to be a man of his word.

You can tell a lot about a nation from its response to great tragedy, whether it's Japan's 2011 Fukushima crisis, Malaysia's lost Boeing 777 in March or South Korea's deadly ferry accident in April. So far, Widodo has performed admirably.

Since news broke on Sunday that an Airbus A320 flying from Surabaya, Indonesia, to Singapore vanished with 162 people on board, Widodo has coordinated search-and-rescue efforts, demanded a review of air safety regulations and called on weather agencies to provide timelier information. His government is giving steady updates, and Widodo has sought help from Singapore, Malaysia, South Korea, Australia and, remarkably, China and the U.S. in finding Flight QZ8501.

In contrast, last spring, Malaysia was widely criticized for the secrecy and paranoia that surrounded its search for a Malaysia Airlines flight that disappeared with 239 people aboard. Welcoming U.S. and Chinese military ships into Indonesia's orbit speaks to Widodo's confidence as a leader.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia Learns Lessons From MH370 in AirAsia Plane Disaster 
_bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-31/indonesia-learns-lessons-from-mh370-in-airasia-plane-disaster.html_

Indonesia’s search for a downed AirAsia Bhd. plane avoided the missteps that plagued the still fruitless hunt for a Malaysian jet that disappeared almost 10 months ago.

“The Indonesian government and AirAsia have responded more rapidly and with more accuracy to their customers, family members, and the media in general in comparison to the Malaysian accidents,” said Curt Lewis, president of Curt Lewis & Associates in Arlington, Texas, an airline safety and accident investigation consultant. “Perhaps a learned lesson of what not to do.”

Indonesian search crews have recovered debris and six bodies floating in the sea from the AirAsia plane that went missing on Sunday with 162 people on board. By contrast, not a single piece of wreckage has been found from Malaysian Airline System Bhd. (MAS) Flight 370, which vanished March 8 on the way from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing with 239 people on board.


.


----------



## Dayax

*





Indonesia’s Search-and-Rescue Capabilities Honed by Experience*

Indonesia has one of the most sophisticated search-and-rescue capabilities among Asian nations, in part because of its experience with past aircraft and ferry accidents and a tricky geographic terrain that comprises about 18,000 islands, according to experts.

Bad weather had been reported along the flight path of the missing Indonesia AirAsia plane that lost contact with air traffic control en route to Singapore from Surabaya, Indonesia, Sunday morning. The jet, an Airbus EADSY +0.32% A320-200, was carrying 162 passengers and crew.

“Indonesia has a lot of experience with disasters. One thing they are very good at investigating accidents,” said Greg Waldron, the Asia managing editor of industry publication FlightGlobal.

Indonesian authorities should be able to quickly put search aircraft in the vicinity of the last known location of the missing plane and launch a search operation within hours, Mr. Waldron said.

However, those flying the search aircraft need to stay mindful of the bad weather, which can reduce visibility and slow the operation, he said.

Indonesian investigators have deep links with agencies that investigate aviation accidents world-wide, including the U.S. National Transportation Safety Board, and any probe would be quite thorough, Mr. Waldron added.

A similar-sized jet–a Boeing BA -0.14% 737-800–operated by Lion Air, Indonesia’s largest carrier, crashed into the sea on final approach into Bali on April 13, 2013. Though nobody died in the crash, the Indonesian National Transportation Safety Committee published a preliminary report in May of that year.

The preliminary report on a Sukhoi Superjet 100 crash in May 2012 that killed 45 people while on a demonstration flight was issued that summer, in August.

“Indonesia actually has unmanned sea vehicles that can navigate though rough seas as well,” said Mark Martin of Martin Consulting, an independent aviation advisory firm. “If the aircraft went down, I’m certain that it would be traced quickly and rescue efforts should be successful.”

Mr. Martin said he expects that the plane’s crew would have been familiar flying on the route and that for them, navigating around weather would be “pretty standard.”

For the latest news and analysis
*blogs.wsj.indonesiarealtime*​


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Widodo Makes Biggest Change to Indonesia Fuel Subsidies: Economy
_bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-31/widodo-makes-biggest-change-to-indonesia-s-fuel-subsidy-system.html_






Indonesia will* cap the diesel subsidy* and *scrap aid for gasoline* beginning tomorrow, the biggest changes to a decades-old system that has tied up budget funds and bloated energy imports.

President Joko Widodo’s government will implement a *fixed diesel subsidy of $0.08 a liter* effective Jan. 1, Energy Minister Sudirman Said told reporters in Jakarta today. The subsidy for gasoline will be scrapped, said Sofyan Djalil, coordinating minister for economic affairs. The government will pay gasoline distribution costs for areas outside of Java, Madura and Bali, Said explained.

.....

.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Doubles Transport Budget on $18 Billion Fuel Gain 
_bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-05/indonesia-doubling-transport-budget-with-10-billion-fuel-saving.html_






*Indonesia will save about $18 billion from the biggest overhaul of its decades-old fuel subsidy system*, allowing the government to double spending on transportation, agriculture and public works.

The government will save 230 trillion rupiah ($18 billion) in total from the fuel subsidy change and *60 percent of that will be spent on infrastructure*, Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro told reporters today. The government plans to double spending on transportation from last year, said Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said in a Bloomberg Television interview with Angie Lau today.

“What happened is shifting the subsidy from consumption into more productive spending,” the energy minister said, adding savings will increase in coming years. “*Because of the policy this year 2015, the public works, the transportation sector and the agriculture will double the capital expenditure budget*.”

President Joko Widodo scrapped the subsidy for gasoline on Jan. 1 and capped the amount of aid for diesel, joining India and Malaysia in taking advantage of plunging oil prices to wean their nations off government subsidized fuel. Indonesia had been subsidizing fuel since the first oil price shock in the 1970s and kept prices at less than $0.20 per liter until 2005, according to a World Bank report published in March.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The Raid Actors Join Star Wars: The Force Awakens
_ign.com/articles/2015/01/05/the-raid-actors-join-star-wars-the-force-awakens_






There has been an awakening in three of The Raid and The Raid 2 stars.

Twitch Film has learned that The Raid lead Iko Uwais, Yayan Ruhian (aka, "Mad Dog/Prakoso" in the film) and Cecep Arif Rahman ("The Assassin" who fought in the kitchen finale of The Raid 2) will all appear in J.J. Abrams' Star Wars: The Force Awakens...........
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Western Australia's only trade office in Indonesia given new life
_abc.net.au/news/2015-01-05/wa-trade-office-in-jakarta-to-remain-open/6001028_






*The Western Australian government has back-flipped on its decision to withdraw its only trade presence in Indonesia.* Late last year the Department of State Development, which falls under WA Premier Colin Barnett, flagged its intentions to close it's office in Jakarta. The office has been running for 22 years.

Indonesia is one of the biggest emerging economies in the Asia Pacific and is WA's closest, and seventh largest, international trading partner. The country has a population of 253 million people with an economy growing at six per cent.

*After consultation with industry and parliamentary colleagues, Premier Colin Barnett announced that he's not only decided to retain WA's office in Jakarta but he'll also employ a regional director and a dedicated agriculture officer there.*

Premier Barnett says he intends to travel to Jakarta this year, to coincide with the opening of an expanded WA office there. “We’re going to have very much a renewed effort into Indonesia to build that relationship further,” he said. Indonesia is WA's biggest customer for live cattle and wheat.........
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia takes lead on Pakistan in Umrah arrivals
_thenewstribe.com/2015/01/04/indonesia-takes-lead-while-pakistan-on-second-in-umrah-arrivals/_






RIYADH:* Indonesia has taken lead on Pakistan this year in the numbers for Umrah as 1.1 million people from the country got visas for Saudi Arabia until Friday.*

Hajj Ministry’s branch in Madinah revealed that 580,000 Umrah pilgrims have already arrived in Saudi Arabia, Arab News reported on Sunday. Indonesian citizens have taken lead on other Muslim countries with highest numbers on the list. It is followed by Pakistan, Turkey, Egypt, Iran, Malaysia and India.

According to Director Hajj Ministry, 97 per cent of Umrah pilgrims have included Madinah in their scheduled journey and that a new group of pilgrims to enter the city only when the previous group leaves. He said that hotels in Madinah were witnessing 100 percent occupancy rates.

Saudi nationals and residents were advised to plan for Umrah in advance to provide ease to foreigners coming throughout the world.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Data Show Indonesia’s Poverty Reduction Is Stagnating*
Borderline: Economists say former president’s programs lifted millions above poverty line, but just barely, as many brace for a relapse

By Kennial Caroline Laia on 07:20 am Jan 07, 2015
Category Business, Economy, Education, Featured, Front Page, News, Politics
Tags: Indonesia poverty, Joko Widodo, poverty reduction, susilo bambang yudhoyono, wealth gap




An Indonesian youth plays with her tablet device as others stand in a line to fill up job application forms at Kompas Karier Fair in Jakarta on Aug. 22, 2014. Even with permissive poverty thresholds, the rate at which poverty indicators are improving is faltering. (Reuters Photo/Beawiharta)

*Jakarta*. The Central Statistics Agency, or BPS, last week released Indonesia’s latest poverty data, which found that 27.73 million people, or about 11 percent of the country’s population, lived below the poverty line as of September last year.

The agency defines being poor as living on less than Rp 312,328 ($25) a month.

The BPS’s definition, which averages out to just 80 cents a day, sets a threshold for poverty that excludes many more people — as many as 9 million according to a 2012 study — than internationally accepted standards, such as that of the World Bank, which sets the “absolute” poverty line at $1.25 per day, or the even higher standard of $2 per person per day, which is the average of the national poverty lines for all developing countries.

According to the latest figures in the National Socioeconomic Survey (Susenas), which BPS conducts three times a year, the number of people living below BPS’s “basic needs” poverty line fell from 28.8 million (11.25 percent) in March 2014 and 28.6 million (11.46 percent) in September 2013.

Experts, however, say the declines have been too slow, especially in light of the expected relapse of many Indonesians into conditions of poverty, when the survey is conducted again in March this year, due to economic shocks as a result of the increase in subsidized fuel prices last November and the elimination of the subsidy scheme entirely on Jan 1.

The fuel price hike has triggered increases in prices of other goods and services, as evident in the 8.36 percent inflation rate BPS found in December year-on-year — higher even than the projected 7.93 percent.

On a monthly basis, consumer prices were up 2.46 percent in December, compared with an estimate of 2.06 percent and the 1.5 percent rate in December.

The BPS survey data is consistent with findings by the World Bank, which, drawing on BPS data, concluded in a September 2014 report that progress on reducing poverty in Indonesia continues to slow, with only a reduction of 0.7 percentage points over the last two years, the smallest decline in the last decade.

The World Bank said wealth inequality, measured by an indicator called the Gini ratio, also increased in recent years. It warned that this inequality had the potential to disrupt social cohesion and jeopardize gains from solid economic growth that helped to reduce the poverty rate by roughly half from 24 percent in 1999.

The greatest risk, the World Bank said, is to the 68 million people in Indonesia who live just above the poverty line and are thus vulnerable of falling back into “official” poverty.

Economists Mayling Oey-Gardiner and Enny Sri Hartati said the new administration of President Joko Widodo needed to focus on creating more jobs and supporting business activities if he wanted to significantly reduce the poverty rate.

*“Compare ourselves to China: They have done a good job at reducing poverty levels in their country because they have made great progress in the manufacturing sector,” Mayling said.*

She added Joko’s administration would similarly fail to eradicate poverty if it continued on the path of former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, whom she said relied solely on poverty alleviation programs to address the issue.

“It is now the task of Joko’s administration to address poverty by spurring the growth of industries, especially locally owned ones,” she said.

Mayling said this entailed revisiting regulations that posed obstacles to permits for opening and running businesses.

“More people in Indonesia will be unemployed if the [business] permit application system remains complicated,” Mayling said.

Enny, an economist with the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef), similarly said the government needed to overhaul its poverty alleviation policy by integrating it with programs to drive business activities, especially small-scale ones.

“Cash transfers only will not be effective for alleviating poverty,” Enny said, referring to the controversial but common practice of direct cash aid to Indonesia’s poor households following increases in subsidized fuel prices.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Never a Dull Moment on Jokowi’s Policy Trail
*Shake-Up: From the fuel subsidy to executions, the new president has stirred debate*
_thejakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/never-dull-moment-jokowis-policy-trail/_







*Jakarta*. In the just over two months that he has been president, Joko Widodo has earned both plaudits and criticism for some of his policies, most of them a complete 180 on his predecessor’s take on the same issue.

One of his most attention-grabbing moves was to order the sinking of foreign fishing vessels caught poaching inside Indonesia’s maritime borders. Since then, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has enrolled the Navy to round up 19 boats and sink five of them.

The policy has drawn praise, with observers saying the administration needs to get touch on fish poaching if it is to turn Indonesia into a global maritime fulcrum as Joko envisions. “It’s necessary to sink those illegal vessels,” says Hikmahanto Juwana, an international law expert at the University of Indonesia. Under the Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono administration, he says, “fish poaching as a problem was hardly looked into by the government.” 

“There are many boats that continue to poach our sea resources, and we’ve done little about the problem,” he says. “So now, by sinking these boats, our government wants to convey its stance that Indonesia will never compromise with any foreign boats that steal our fish.”

Hikmahanto says the sinking of the vessels will not damage relations with the countries where the boats are registered, because Indonesia’s response is targeted toward an illegal act being committed in its own waters. “We are dealing with illegal fishing boats that violate our maritime territory, not the countries where those boats come from,” he says. He adds, though, that over the next few years, the government will need to make its policy clear to other countries to prevent unwanted diplomatic rows.

“What’s being done now must be continued. We cannot be discriminatory in selecting the boats,” Hikmahanto says.

“In addition, it is best for the Foreign Ministry to inform other countries around the world that we have this policy in place so there won’t be any misunderstanding. Ideally, these other countries must start prohibiting their fishermen from poaching in Indonesian waters.”

A less flashy though far more impactful policy move under Joko has been the raising of subsidized fuel prices as part of an effort to trim the burgeoning subsidy and allocate the savings to more productive programs. The hike, Joko calculated, would save the state around Rp 100 trillion ($8.04 billion).

On Nov. 18, less than a month since his inauguration on Oct. 20, Joko duly raised the pump price of the widely used Premium brand of low-octane gasoline, from Rp 5,500 per liter to Rp 8,500 per liter. The price of subsidized diesel sold under the Solar brand also went up, from Rp 5,500 per liter to Rp 7,500 per liter.

But on Wednesday, the government announced that there would be another price adjustment — downward this time, in light of the falling price of crude oil. As of the first day of 2015, Premium has been tamped down to Rp 7,600 per liter, and Solar to Rp 7,250 per liter. The move seems to have vindicated critics of the initial hike, who said at the time that there was no urgent need to raise pump prices just them with the world oil price on a decline since June this year.

Another controversial issue in the past couple of months has been Joko’s insistence on not just maintaining by actively implementing the death penalty, which was rarely employed during Yudhoyono’s second term as president. Joko previously claimed that five death row inmates who had exhausted all avenues of appeal would be put to death in December. The Attorney General’s Office, which is responsible for arranging executions, later said that only two of those inmates would face the firing squad that month.

The AGO typically carries out executions in secret and down not announce whether they have been carried out until well after the fact. As of Thursday, there was no word yet on whether the two executions, set to take place in Batam, Riau Islands, and Cilacap, Central Java, had been carried out. Rights activists have accused Joko of reneging on campaign promises to champion human rights.

“Joko has [...] violated the spirit of human rights in our country,” says Hendardi, from the Setara Institute, a rights and democracy advocacy group. “Joko shouldn’t continue this policy. It is against global opinion.

“The government will be better off reviewing capital punishment for drug convicts,” he adds.

“It is useless and wouldn’t serve any deterrent effect for drug dealers. There are no statistics showing that capital punishment discourages drug dealing,” Hendardi says.

Haris Azhar, the coordinator of the Commission for Missing Persons and Victims of Violence (Kontras), says Joko has “no understanding on human rights.”


.


----------



## William Hung

Ini diterjemahkan dari bagian dari laporan analis Barat.



> Kemitraan Pertahanan Internasional
> 
> Indonesia, selain kerjasama dengan mitra regional di ASEAN, telah mengembangkan jaringan
> mitra militer termasuk Amerika Serikat, Australia, Cina dan sejumlah negara besar Eropa. Ini
> kemitraan memiliki keuntungan ganda mengembangkan kemampuan Indonesia dan meningkatkan Jakarta
> hubungan diplomatik global. Hubungan koperasi tersebut akan didorong oleh peristiwa seperti sukses
> hosting Latihan Komodo Multilateral Naval, yang diselenggarakan di Q214. Ini meningkatkan kolaborasi aktif
> Reputasi pertahanan global dan regional Indonesia dan mendorong proyek-proyek selanjutnya.
> 
> Dengan kebangkitan Cina di kawasan itu, hubungan Indonesia dengan Amerika Serikat adalah peningkatan
> pentingnya semua pihak. Kerjasama meningkat, segera setelah pencabutan embargo diterapkan
> karena pelanggaran hak asasi manusia - dan, khususnya, yang dilakukan oleh Angkatan Darat Pasukan Khusus Kopassus.
> AS mengakui upaya Jakarta untuk menyelesaikan masalah ini dalam angkatan bersenjata dan telah mengumumkan keinginannya
> untuk membangun kegiatan koperasi praktis dengan Indonesia. Sejak embargo umum dicabut pada tahun 2005 AS
> telah memberikan Indonesia dengan F-16 pesawat tempur, helikopter serang Apache Longbow AH94D dan militer lainnya
> platform. Pada bulan Juni 2013, Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia menandatangani perjanjian yang menyatakan bahwa mereka akan bekerja sama untuk
> mengembangkan kontra-kimia, biologi, radiologi, nuklir dan ledakan (CBRNE) kemampuan.
> 
> Jakarta telah melakukan pembicaraan dengan sejumlah pemerintah asing tentang kolaborasi industri pertahanan.
> Setelah perjanjian sudah dijamin dengan China dan Korea Selatan, Indonesia melanjutkan untuk mencapai pertahanan
> penawaran industri dengan Australia dan Inggris di Q3 2012. Presiden Yudhoyono mengunjungi London pada bulan Oktober
> 2012, dan penandatanganan MoU industri pertahanan adalah salah satu item utama dalam agenda. UK Pertahanan
> Menteri Philip Hammond kemudian mengunjungi Jakarta pada awal 2013, dan membahas berbagai penjualan senjata dengan Pertahanan
> hubungan dengan transfer teknologi sebagai komponen inti dari kesepakatan. Ini semua datang setelah Inggris Perdana
> Kunjungan Menteri David Cameron ke Indonesia pada April 2012. Cameron mengatakan penjualan militer yang tinggi pada
> agenda dan menekankan bahwa perusahaan pertahanan Inggris BAE Systems termasuk yang tertarik untuk bekerja dengan
> Mitra Indonesia. Dia tidak secara khusus menyebutkan Eurofighter Typhoon, bagaimanapun, meskipun laporan di
> 2011 bahwa Inggris secara aktif memasarkan pesawat ke Jakarta.
> 
> Pertahanan hubungan Jerman dengan Indonesia juga memperdalam mengikuti perintah baru-baru ini di Jakarta untuk lapis baja
> kendaraan, dan kedua negara sedang melihat memulai dialog pertahanan untuk lebih mempromosikan kerjasama.
> Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe juga di Jakarta pada awal 2013 untuk membahas kerjasama pertahanan.
> Turki, seperti yang disebutkan di atas, juga sebagai mitra penting, dengan program baru untuk bersama
> pengembangan kendaraan lapis baja sekarang di kereta.
> 
> The Indonesian House of Representatives agreed a disbursement programme in February 2014 to fund PT
> PAL to the tune of USD250mn in order to develop the Indonesian submarine fleet. The early models are to
> be built with the assistance of South Korean expertise, with a long-term intention of developing the ability
> to domestically build a submarine fleet of up to 10 vessels.
> 
> 
> 
> @Indos can you send me a PM bro?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*As Indonesia becomes an important smartphone market, brands rush to open factories*



Ketut Krisna Wijaya
5:45 pm on Jan 8, 2015






Indonesia is one of the biggest smartphone markets in the world. Emarketer believes that the nation will have over 100 million active monthly smartphone users by 2018 as it leaps other countries to become the fourth largest market. As this evolution happens, Indonesia is also set to be an important and strategic place for brands to manufacture smartphones.

Indeed, it’s happening already, and other factors are helping to accelerate the growth. Labor costs in Indonesia are relatively low. The country’s annual minimum wage is US$1,163, below China’s US$2,472. Furthermore, the Indonesian government is implementing new policies that heighten the cost to import phones, while at the same time it lowers the barriers to setting up a smartphone factory.

In 2013, Indonesia imported US$2.6 billion worth of smartphones, and that number will keep on increasing. Naturally, the government wants to convert some of that money to revenues made within the country.

A number of homegrown and overseas phone companies have set up facilities in Indonesia, while others are planning on doing so. These run the length of the supply chain, from major component manufacturers to actual smartphone brands. Here’s a list of the main players.

*International brands*
*1. Oppo*





China-based Oppo is attacking the Indonesian market very aggressively. The company has put in US$30 million to buy an old factory on the archipelago and revamp it into an assembly plant. The facility, which will become Oppo’s first outside China, is located in Tangerang, just outside of Jakarta, and will be fully operational by mid-2015.

Oppo aims to assemble 500,000 smartphones every month from its Indonesian factory.

*2. Haier*
Haier – another Chinese brand – is mostly known in mainland China for its home appliances, but its presence in Indonesia is oriented towards smartphones. Haier is one of the producers of phones for local brand Smartfren Andromax.

Haier has put in US$1 million to expand the production line in its plant in Indonesia. The factory will soon assemble 200,000 smartphones each month.

*3. ZTE*





ZTE is another Chinese manufacturer that supplies white-label smartphones to Indonesian brands. Some of its products in the archipelago include the Smartfren Andromax series and the Bolt Power phone.

ZTE claims that Indonesia is its biggest market and it plans to invest heavily by building a smartphone factory near the airport in Jakarta. However, there are no further details at this early stage.

*4. Samsung*
Although the South Korean giant has repeatedly stated its interest in building a factory in Indonesia, the plan has yet to come to fruition. The latest update, from Indonesia’s indusry ministry representative, says that Samsung plans to start assembling smartphones in Indonesia this month. The report states that Samsung has brought some machinery and an R&D team to Indonesia.

Samsung is reportedly keen to produce as many as 900,000 phones per month in the plant in West Java – but it will start off with 100,000 units per month once the factory is completed.

*5. Axioo*





Singapore-based Axioo has been operating two factories in the Cakung and Sunter areas of Jakarta since October 2013. The company claims that it can produce up to 750,000 smartphones and tablets each year. All of Axioo’s phones are assembled in Indonesia, though they use a number of Chinese-made parts. Axioo says that its mobiles are made up of 30 percent Indonesian components at present.

The company wants to put in more local components in the next few years.

*Indonesian phone brands*
*6. Polytron*
This local firm is quite well known in the country for producing electronic goods such as radios, speakers, LED TVs, and refrigerators. In 2011, Polytron joined the mobile battlefield by launching its own white-label feature phones. Although Polytron already had three factories at that time, the company still sourced its phones from Chinese manufacturers.

Then in December 2013, Polytron decided to use one of its own plants to produce its feature phones. Recently, Polytron set a target to produce 100,000 feature phones and smartphones every month from its factory in Kudus in Central Java. Polytron’s first homemade smartphones will be sold this month.

*7. Evercoss*





Located in Semarang in Central Java, Evercoss’ factory started to operate in June 2014. Its 350 employees produce 1,500 smartphones, 1,500 tablets, and 2,500 feature phones each day, but not all of its phones are made in Indonesia yet.

At the moment, Evercoss is setting up another factory in a nearby area. This time, the factory will be able to produce smartphones components and will employ an extra 2,500 workers.

Besides Indonesia, the phone brand plans to launch in other Southeast Asian countries.

*8. Advan*
Advan has a well-established factory in Semarang which produces LCD screens, notebooks, and PCs. On top of the Rp 1 trillion (US$80.7 million) investment the company poured in to create the 3,000-square-meter factory, Advan is injecting another Rp 100 billion (US$8.1 million) to expand its production line for smartphones and tablets too.

The company aims to assemble 25,000 smartphones and 25,000 tablets each month this year. The company expects to start producing more smartphone components in the near future.

Advan hopes that it can produce its own gadgets independently from Chinese manufacturers in 2016.

*9. Mito*





Mito’s plant in Tangerang whirred into life in August 2014. The factory is set to assemble 100,000 smartphones and tablets each month. Mito currently assembles phones both in Indonesia and China.

Just like Advan, Mito hopes to produce its own smartphone components in the years ahead.

*10. Sat Nusapersada*
Sat Nusapersada claims to independently assemble all its phones in Indonesia and also produces some of the components in its 3,000-square-meter Batam (Riau) factory. The rest of the components are sourced from China.

Sat Nusapersada aims to produce 100,000 non-labelled phones every month, and offers its manufacturing service to other phone brands. The most well-known is arguably the Bolt Powerphone IVO V5, which claims to be Indonesia’s first 4G LTE smartphone assembled and produced within the country.

*11. Himax*





Himax is an exciting new player in the gadget industry in Indonesia as it seeks to disrupt other brands – in a manner similar to Xiaomi – with strongly-specced yet affordable phones. The company is reportedly in the midst of building a factory. In 2016, the six-hectare factory, located in Tangerang, will have a production target of 100,000 smartphones each month.

*12. SPC*
Although SPC may be the least well-known local brand in this list, the company claims that it’s already assembling about 200,000 feature phones each month in its factory in Tangerang. Injecting an additional US$1 million to its plant, SPC plans to start assembling smartphones and tablets in 2015. It is unknown how many phones the company aims to assemble every month.

Besides the 12 companies above, there are other smartphone makers that have expressed some level of interest in setting up a factory in Indonesia, such as Huawei, Asus, Lenovo, Xiaomi, and LG, at least according to Indonesia’s industry ministry representative. But those companies have not yet confirmed any plans.

The major player that everyone is waiting for in Indonesia is Foxconn. The Taiwan-based manufacturing giant has spoken publicly of its intentions to open a huge factory in Indonesia, but nothing is yet set in stone. Back in February 2014, Foxconn signed a letter of intent to invest up to US$1 billion in the next three to five years in Indonesia, but the negotiations reportedly broke down over land agreements.

_Editing by Enricko Lukman and Steven Millward; top image by Prachatai_

Smartphone makers rush to set up factories in Indonesia


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Tops Southeast Asia Luring New Factories, Survey Shows 
_bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-13/indonesia-tops-southeast-asia-luring-new-factories-survey-shows.html_






Indonesia will attract more new factories than any other Southeast Asian nation over the next few years, a survey of 75 manufacturers showed, bolstering President Joko Widodo’s drive to revitalize the economy.

*Manufacturers plan to build 54 new plants in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy by 2019*, a 68 percent increase that will allow Indonesia to overtake Malaysia and Thailand with 133 factories in total, according to the Economist Intelligence Unit survey sponsored by Baker & McKenzie and CIMB Group Holdings Bhd. The companies all currently produce goods in the region.

Widodo, known as Jokowi, has overhauled fuel subsidies to free up budget funds for infrastructure, pledging to spur investment and boost an economy growing at the slowest pace since 2009. Many companies are starting to implement their expansion plans in Indonesia after last year’s election that brought the president to power, said Mochamad Fachri, a lawyer with Hadiputranto, Hadinoto & Partners, Baker & McKenzie’s member firm in Indonesia.

“They believe that the transfer of power has been successful” and the government has shown its commitment to reforming public finances by changing fuel subsidies, he said, referring to the law firm’s clients. “Therefore, the timing is good for putting these expansion plans in place.” 

.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Garuda gears up for open skies policy*
_Nadya Natahadibrata, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, February 02 2015_

As the nations of Southeast Asian brace for ASEAN’s Open Sky, national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia is aiming to increase its “regional passenger” numbers to at least 10 million.

The airline plans to expand its domestic network and increase its fleet for the open-skies policy that will be fully implemented next year.

Garuda Indonesia president director Arif Wibowo said the regional market of the airline industry amounted to a total of 66 million passengers, with around 34 million passengers in Indonesia.

“Last year, we flew a total of 21.5 million passengers, with around 40 percent of them, or around 8 million, being regional passengers,” Arif said, referring to passengers from the Southeast Asia region. 

“As we are aiming to grow around 12 percent per year, we hope to book around 10 million regional passengers when the policy is implemented,” he said.

Indonesia has prepared for the open-skies policy and plans to open five major airports in Jakarta, Medan (North Sumatra), Bali, Surabaya (East Java) and Makassar (South Sulawesi). It expects to see an increased number of foreign travelers.

Arif said Garuda, the full-service airline, aimed at recording a total of 25 million passengers this year, while its low-cost arm Citilink had set a target of 11 million passengers.

In order to provide more seats to cater for an increasing number of passengers, the airline is set to add three Boeing 777, two Airbus A330, seven Boeing 737-800, two Bombardier CRK and three ATR 72 aircraft to its fleet this year. With the new aircraft, the carrier will have a total operational fleet of 150 this year.

“Ahead of the Open Sky, we want to spread our wings to the most remote parts of the country, therefore we’re providing services to Raja Ampat, Labuan Bajo and Saumlaki to strengthen our foothold,” Arif said.

“We have received permission to operate in 44 routes for the ATR, but we currently only operate around 17 routes and we are aiming to optimize them,” he added.

The carrier will also reduce its business-class seats from 12 to eight, believing that the move will allow the firm to absorb a larger market, 15 to 20 percent higher, as a result of its economy-class seat increase.

According to Arif, the decision was made in accordance with the company’s analysis results, which concluded that its business-class load factor stood at only between 40 and 50 percent.

Arif added, however, that the increased capacity on the airlines’ side should also be supported by the infrastructure, especially at the country’s main gate Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Banten.

Airnav president director Bambang Tjahjono separately said that the firm, in cooperation with state-owned airport operator PT Angkasa Pura II (AP II), had prepared the systems to increase the capacity of the existing runway in the country’s main gate from 72 flights per hour to 86 flights per hour.

Bambang said the increased capacity would become effective in June this year.

“Currently we only handle 72 flights per hour during peak season. On normal days, the traffic amounts to only 60 flights per hour,” Bambang said. 

“Nonetheless, we have to prepare for a busier airport next year,” he continue.

Garuda gears up for open skies policy | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Indos

*Antam Launches $490m Plant*

By Muhamad Edy Sofyan on 09:55 pm Feb 09, 2015
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Aneka Tambang, chemical grade alummin, global bonds





Rock ore is transported in mine cars at the Aneka Tambang (Antam) gold mine in Pongkor, West Java, Indonesia, on Thursday, Nov. 7, 2013. (Bloomberg Photo/Dadang Tri)

*Jakarta.* State-controlled miner Aneka Tambang has started the commercial operations of its $490 million chemical-grade alumina plant in Tayan, West Kalimantan, the miner said in a statement on Monday.

The plant, which is set to produce around 300,000 tons of chemical-grade alumina (CGA) per year, is part of the company’s diversification and strategic initiative to boost yields amid the government’s ban on mineral exports.

Antam president director Tato Miraza said the commercial operations of the CGA plant would increase the variety of the miner’s processed commodities, which include nickel, gold, silver and coal.

“The operation of the plant also reflects Antam’s commitment to develop downstream commodities that give added value. It will also create a multiplier effect which will be directly and indirectly linked to the operation of the Tayan CGA plant and bring a positive impact, especially for the economic growth in Tayan and areas around it,” Tato said in a statement.

The Tayan CGA plant is operated by Indonesia Chemical Alumina (ICA), a joint venture between Antam and Japanese firm Showa Denko K.K.

Antam controls 80 percent of the shares in ICA while the remaining 20 percent is owned by Showa Denko.

The production from the Tayan CGA plant will be marketed for both local markets and international, including Japan.

Meanwhile, Antam is considering selling global bonds this year, as one of the options to help finance further mineral processing projects.

Antam finance director Djaja Tambunan said the company could only determine the bond value after conducting a road show, and suggested European, Southeast Asian and US markets as promising potential options.

Djaja added the company had to calculate the right time for the bond issue to get the best market reception.

Antam has mineral processing projects in Kalimantan and North Maluku. In Mempawah, West Kalimantan, Antam is working on a smelter to process bauxite into alumina. The project is worth an estimated $1.7 billion to $1.8 billion. The smelter is expected to be completed in 2017.

Antam is also developing a plant to process nickel ore into ferronickel in East Halmahera, North Maluku province. The project has cost $1.6 billion and is designed to produce 40,000 tons of ferronickel per year.

Its commissioning is planned to take place later this year. Djaja said the company needed further capital injections to support its plan to strengthen its equity.

The government previously planned to inject Antam with Rp 7 trillion ($546 million) worth of funds, but a meeting between the government and the House of Representatives revised the figure down to Rp 3.5 trillion.

Antam booked Rp 9.46 trillion in sales in 2014, down 16 percent from the previous year.

_Investor Daily

Antam Launches $490m Plant - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*RI’s trade balance books surplus in January*

Indonesia's trade balance booked a surplus of US$709.4 million in January driven by softer oil imports, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced on Monday.

Imports slid by 15.59 percent to $12.59 billion on a yearly basis with the deficit from refined oil imports shrinking to $1.15 billion, nearly half the amount of the same month last year.

Monthly exports declined by 8.09 percent to $13.3 billion from last year with the surplus rising from $604.9 million to $748 million.

"We hope the surplus we recorded in the first month [of the year] will continue throughout 2015," BPS chief Suryamin said in a press conference.

In recent years, Indonesia has struggled to curb the trade gap, which has caused a significant deficit in its current account and has put pressure on its local currency.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2015/02/16/ri-s-trade-balance-books-surplus-january.html#sthash.d10TtWpD.dpuf

==
*
Govt, freeport agree to build smelter in Papua*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, TIMIKA -- Papua Governor Lukas Enembe has positively welcomed an agreement between the government and PT Freeport Indonesia for the construction of a smelter in Timika, Papua.

"We welcome the agreement on the construction of a smelter that has been reached for reaping the benefits of integrated development in the industrial area of Timika," Enembe remarked here on Monday.

The governor noted that Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said and Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadi Mulyono have inked an agreement with PT Freeport Indonesia and other stakeholders to build a smelter in Timika at the earliest.

Constructing a smelter in Timika is part of the government's efforts to boost the nation's mineral ore processing capacity as mandated by Law No. 4/2009 on Mineral and Coal Mining.

Governor Enembe remarked that since several years, Papua's provincial government has chalked out a plan to develop Timika into an industrial estate.

"Now, the task of the local government is to prepare a team to select companies that have the ability and capacity to engage in the construction of an industrial estate in Timika," the governor explained.

According to him, the location for the construction of a smelter in Timika did not pose a problem as the district government has provided the required land.

Govt, freeport agree to build smelter in Papua | Republika Online

==

*Indonesia, Iraq to Continue Oil and Gas Cooperation*

Jakarta. Indonesia pledges commitment to continue bilateral oil and gas cooperation with Iraq, particularly in securing long-term supplies to the largest economy in the Southeast Asia.

Indonesia and Iraq have been in talks since last year regarding the plan by the Middle Eastern nation to supply Indonesia with 300,000 barrels of oil per day for 20 years, an amount that is needed to justify Indonesia’s ambition to build new refineries.

The Energy and Resources Mineral Ministry is scheduling another round of discussions with Iraq in April in Bandung.

Energy Minister Sudirman Said told Indonesian Ambassador to Iraq Safzen Noerdin last week that the ministry’s policy is to encourage direct cooperation between Indonesia and oil-producing countries.

“This [cooperation] is good for Indonesia. We are no longer dependent to only one source,” Sudirman said in a statement.

Sudirman said that Iraq — which produces 3.5 million barrels of oil a day, or about four times Indonesia’s production — could be a long-term energy supplier to Indonesia.

Indonesia, Iraq to Continue Oil and Gas Cooperation  - The Jakarta Globe


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

I am pretty sure this is related to economic news:

-----

*Widodo on banning maids from going abroad: We should have dignity*
*Reuters

Posted at 02/17/2015 9:47 AM | Updated as of 02/17/2015 11:13 AM*

_BANGKOK (Thomson Reuters Foundation) _- Indonesia wants to stop women going abroad as domestic workers to preserve the country's "dignity" after the high-profile case of an Indonesian maid abused and treated like a slave in Hong Kong, local media reported on Monday.

President Joko Widodo told the Hanura Party national congress that he had ordered the manpower ministry to come up with a "clear roadmap" on when Indonesia could stop providing domestic helpers to other countries. No time frame was given.

Widodo acted after a Hong Kong woman was found guilty last week of abusing her Indonesian worker, in a landmark case that triggered outrage over mistreatment of maids and shed light on the abuse that many women face in overseas jobs.

"The practice of Indonesian women going overseas to work as housemaids must stop immediately," Widodo was quoted in the Straits Times newspaper as telling the congress at the weekend. "We should have pride and dignity."

Former beautician Law Wan-tung, 44, a mother of two, was found guilty of 18 of 20 charges including grievous bodily harm and violence against Erwiana Sulistyaningsih and two other maids, also from Indonesia.

The court heard how Erwiana was beaten, denied food, and had her passport confiscated. Law also failed to pay Erwiana's wages, did not allow her days off, and threatened to kill her relatives if they revealed the abuse, the court was told.

Sentencing was deferred until later this month.

Even before the trial, Erwiana's case became a focus for human rights campaigners after photos of her, battered and with burns from boiling water, appeared online. Indonesia's then president, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, described her treatment as torture.

Campaigners say Hong Kong's policies on migrant workers often make domestic helpers reluctant to report abuse for fear of being deported.

Hong Kong has about 300,000 foreign domestic helpers, most of them from the Philippines and Indonesia and nearly all women, who can earn more in Hong Kong to send back to their families than they can at home.

Migrant Care, a non-governmental organisation focused on migrant worker protection, said banning Indonesian women from going abroad for work would be a major setback and it was protection they needed when working overseas.

"All Indonesian citizens have the right to seek decent work and it is the responsibility of the state to protect them, no matter where they work," Migrant Care executive director Anis Hidayah told the Jakarta Post.

-----
Widodo on banning maids from going abroad: We should have dignity | ABS-CBN News
-----

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*RI, Japan collaborate to process low calorie coal*
_Friday, 27 February 2015_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, KARAWANG -- Indonesia is collaborating with Japan to process low calorie coal into gas, which will be used as a raw material in fertilizer production.

"While coal is abundant, we do not have the required technology to process it. Japan has the expertise in the requisite technology, and thus, we are cooperating with them to process it," the Ministry's Deputy for Energy and Mineral Resources, Montty Girianna, stated here on Thursday, February 26.

Under a government-to-government scheme, the two countries inaugurated a low calorie coal processing plant at the Pupuk Kujang industrial estate in Karawang district, West Java.

The plant, which was developed by Japan's IHI Corporation, served as the first prototype in Indonesia to process low calorie coal into hydrogen gas more efficiently, he noted. "In the next two years, we will focus on research. We will continue to evaluate the performance of the plant. If it works well, we will develop it commercially," he remarked.

Once the research and evaluation process is completed, the plant would be replicated in coal-producing areas on a larger scale, he stated. "For the time being, we are focusing on fulfilling the demand of the fertilizer producers. Once the plant is developed commercially, other industries can utilize its hydrogen gas," he said.

By applying effective technology designed in such a mature way, the plant, built on an 800-square-meter plot of land, will be able to process 50 tons of low calorie coal into gas per day.

RI, Japan collaborate to process low calorie coal | Republika Online

++

*More Japanese tourists visiting Bali*
_The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, February 27 2015_

The number of Japanese holidaymakers visiting the tourist island of Bali has increased sharply so far this year.

"The number of holidaymakers from Japan surged 25 percent in early 2015 after a shrinking trend earlier," a tourist guide for Japanese-speaking visitors, Made Sutarka, said in Denpasar on Friday as quoted by Antara news agency.

Japanese holidaymakers began to come in groups to Bali this year, Sutarka said.

Based on data from the Bali Tourism Office, in January this year there were 17,946 Japanese people flying to Bali directly from Japan, up from only 14,256 in the same month a year earlier.

The number was the third largest after visitors from Australia and China, accounting for 5.95 percent of the total number of foreign visitors to Bali, which totaled 301,618 in January, 2015.

The number of visitors from Japan had declined after the devastating tsunami in 2011.

The plan to offer visa-free visits for tourists from a number of friendly countries, including Japan, is expected to contribute greatly to the rise in the number of visitors from Japan, Sutarka said.

"Hopefully the visa-free facility would attract more visitors to Bali," he said. (hhr)

More Japanese tourists visiting Bali | The Jakarta Post

@Nihonjin1051 


.


----------



## baukiki88

*EM ASIA FX-Solid U.S. jobs hit Asia FX; rupiah near 17-year low*


Reuters – 7 hours ago

Share
Print




Viva - Akhir Pekan, Rupiah Naik Tipis ke Level 12.983/Dolar AS


* Rupiah lowest since 1998 on stocks, bonds, corp dlr bids

* Ringgit hits 6-year low on sliding oil prices

* Indonesia, Malaysia c.banks intervention spotted

* Won at 3-month low on offshore funds, importers

(Adds text, updates prices)

By Jongwoo Cheon

SINGAPORE, March 9 (Reuters) - Emerging Asian currencies

lost ground on Monday after stronger-than-expected U.S. job data

boosted expectations that the Federal Reserve may raise interest

rates in the middle of this year, hurting regional

attractiveness of higher yields.

Adding to depreciation pressure, China's imports in the

first two months of the year fell more than 20 percent from a

year earlier, indicating persistent weakness in the world's

second-largest economy.

The Indonesian rupiah hit a near 17-year trough as

bonds and stocks slid. The Malaysian ringgit touched a

six-year low, while the Singapore dollar stayed around

its weakest since July 2010.

South Korea's won slid to a three-month low as

offshore funds sold the currency.

U.S. nonfarm payrolls rose 295,000 in February, beating a

market forecast for a 240,000 increase, data showed on Friday.

The jobless rate last month fell to 5.5 percent, the lowest

level since May 2008.

Those healthy numbers sent the dollar to a fresh

11-year high against a six major currencies and lifted U.S.

Treasury bond yields.

"The strong jobs data helped the 10-year U.S. Treasury yield

rise above 2.2 percent despite lower oil prices. That indicated

markets were pricing in an earlier interest rate hike," said

Yuna Park, a currency and bond analyst at Dongbu Securities in

Seoul.

"The dollar's strength and volatilities in emerging

currencies will intensify, especially in the second quarter,"

Park added.

The benchmark U.S. note yield stood at 2.2289

percent on Monday in Asia. The yield on Friday in New York

posted their biggest rise since November 2013.

RUPIAH

The rupiah lost 0.7 percent to 13,070 per dollar, its

weakest since August 1998, on dollar demand from local

companies.

The currency also slid in non-deliverable forwards

markets.

Most Indonesian government bond returns rose, with yields of

10-year debt and 15-year bonds at their

highest levels since mid-February. Jakarta shares lost

1.3 percent, underperforming regional peers.

The official Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate,

which the central bank introduced in 2013 to manage exchange

rate fluctuations, was fixed at 13,047 rupiah per dollar, the

weakest since the launch.

The central bank was spotted intervening to support the

worst-performing Asian currency so far this year around the

session's low, traders said.

However, the authority did not seem to be defending specific

levels, they added.

RINGGIT

The ringgit fell 1.0 percent to 3.6900 per dollar, its

weakest since March 2009.

The Malaysian currency came under further pressure as oil

prices slid, underscoring concerns that falling crude will hurt

the country's current account surplus and widen its fiscal

deficit.

The central bank was spotted intervening to support the

currency, traders said.

WON

The won skidded 1.3 percent to 1,112.6 per dollar, its

weakest since Dec. 9.

Offshore funds sold the currency and South Korea's importers

bought the dollar for payments.

The South Korean unit pared some of its losses as exporters

chased it for settlements on dips, traders said.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's trade surplus increased in February to $738 million from $709.4 million in January, the official Central Statistics Agency said Monday.
*nasdaq.com/article/correction-to-indonesia-trade-surplus-article-20150316-00200*


Jokowi OKs moves to prop up rupiah.
*thejakartapost.com/news/2015/03/14/jokowi-oks-moves-prop-rupiah.html*

.


----------



## katarabhumi

Sundul.. sundul...
*
=====
Four Companies to Build Trans Sumatera Toll Road*

Four state-owned companies will work together to build the 383-km Trans Sumatera toll road. Those companies are PT Jasa Marga, PT Hutama Karya, PT Wijaya Karya and PT Waskita Karya.

"Other companies can still join if they want to," said PT Jasa Marga president director Adityawarman on Wednesday, March 18, 2015.

The toll road segment that will be built in the near future is the Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar-Pematang Panjang-Katu Agung segment.

However, the construction process is yet to begin because the government is currently revising the Presidential Decree No. 100/2014 that appoints PT Hutama Karya the only developer of the project. In addition, the cost of the project is yet to be estimated.

The Trans-Sumatera toll road project is a part of Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's administration plan, which hoped to be able to construct a 2,000 kilometers-long road that stretches from Banda Aceh to Bakauheni, Lampung. 

Four Companies to Build Trans Sumatera Toll Road | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal
*
++

Japanese investors to increase export oriented investment in Indonesia*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Saleh Husin asked a group of top Japanese business leaders in Tokyo to boost export oriented investment in Indonesia.

Saleh Husin was in Japan to accompany Vice President Jusuf Kalla on a visit to that country seeking to promote investment cooperation between the two countries.

Husin pointed to plan by Yamaha to increase its production of 250 cc R25 motorcycles in Indonesia for exports to America, Europe and Japan.

He said Mitsui, which has been doing business in Indonesia for almost 100 years, will continue investment in the country by building Jakarta;s Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) project and to expand Tanjung Priok port.

The meeting in Tokyo last weekend resulted in investment commitment by a number of some of the big business leaders including in the automotive, infrastructure, oil and gas and electricity sectors.

Among Indonesian leaders taking part in the meeting were Ambassador Yusron Ihza Mahendra, chief of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Franky Sibarani, and the vice presidents chief economic adviser Sofjan Wanandi.

"I hope Japanese investors would continue expanding their production capacity and contribute to increasing Indonesia's exports," Husin said.

He appreciates the contributions of Japanese investors to the country's exports increasing , export earning and created more jobs.

In the first nine months of 2014, new Japanese investments in the country were valued at US$2.04 billion placing Japan second to Singapore as the biggest foreign investing countries in Indonesia during that period.

Largest Japanese investment sin the country are in the automotive , transport equipment and metal industries worth US$880.6 million and in machinery and electronic industry valued at US$384.5 million.

Husin sought to convince the Japanese business leader that the Indonesian government would continue to improve the business and investment climate in the country such as by simplifying the licensing procedure through One Stop Service at BKPM.

The largest economy in Southeast Asia is set to chalk up a significant economic growth with its per capita GDP expected to quadruple in 2020.

For Japanese business leaders, Indonesia is one of the most potential investment destinations in the world.

Many Japanese investors in the country plan expansion of business to a number of southeast Asian countries mainly Indonesia, Husin said.

According to an ASEAN Business Outlook Survey 2014, Indonesia is the most attractive place for business expansion in the region followed by Vietnam and Thailand.

Husin said Indonesia is expected to continue to chalk up growth to a higher level to place the country in the ranks of developed economies.

Japanese investors to increase export oriented investment in Indonesia - ANTARA News

++

*Japan plans to build 50-MW power plant in Papua*
Rabu, 18 Maret 2015

Japan Gas Corporation (JGC), a global engineering company headquartered in Yokohama, plans to build a 50-megawatt power plant in the Indonesian easternmost province of Papua, according to JGC President Director Tetsuo Fujita.

"We will gradually build a thousand-megawatt power plant. Our first step is to build a 50-megawatt one, which requires an investment of at least US$300 million," Fujita stated after meeting Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla here on Wednesday.

The thousand-megawatt power plant is part of Indonesias mega project to build power plants in the country, with a total generation capacity of 35 thousand megawatts.

"I hope we can build a thousand-megawatt project out of the required 35 thousand-megawatt generation capacity, with all the materials being sourced from Indonesia," according to JGC Director Emeritus Yoshihiro Shigehisa.

He noted that the power plant development plan will fully utilize Indonesias natural and human resources.

"All the technicians will be from Indonesia, but they will be trained in Japan for a one-year period and will then return to Indonesia. More than 700 technicians from Indonesia, who have been trained in Japan by JGC, can work very well," he remarked.

Sofjan Wanandi, a member of the vice presidents expert team for economy, explained that the 50-megawatt power plant will be built in Papua.

He pointed out that Sorong, Biak, Fakfak, Timika, Kaimana, Merauke, Sarmi, and Serui are among the 15 locations in Papua where the power plants will be built.

Japan plans to build 50-MW power plant in Papua - ANTARA News

++

*Pertamina Receives New Oil Tanker from PT PAL*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Indonesia's state oil-and-gas company, Pertamina, has received a new oil tanker with a carrying capacity of 17,500 long tonne deadweight (LTDW) from state-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia.

Pertamina's Director of Marketing, Ahmad Bambang said in Jakarta on Thursday, March 19, 2015, that the tanker - valued at US$24 million - will be Pertamina's 69th tanker.

"The fact that we own this ship will reduce our transportation cost, which consequently will reduce Pertamina's operational cost and increase Pertamina's competitiveness in the global downstream oil-and-gas business," said Bambang, who also added that the procurement is a part of Pertamina's commitment to help develop and realise Indonesia's maritime industry potential.

The tanker - which has been christened as Pangkalan Brandan, Sumatera - is the second tanker that Pertamina has acquired from PT PAL, after having received its' first tanker, Pagerungan, on November 12, 2014.

As aforementioned, Pangkalan Brandan is Pertamina's 69th own tanker out of its' total fleet of around 200 tankers, which are constantly deployed to ensure the security of the supply of the fuel across the country.

Pangkalan Brandan will be deployed to deliver fuel supplies from Balongan, Tuban, and/or Tanjung Wangi to Pertamina's depot in Kalimantan and Sulawesi.

Bambang said that Pertamina is scheduled to receive three more similar tankers in 2015 - Pattimura and Parigi, which will be built by Anggrek Hitam in Batam, and Pasaman, which is manufactured by Multi Ocean Shipyard in Karimun.

Pertamina Receives New Oil Tanker from PT PAL | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

++

*WB Forecasts Indonesia's Growth at 5.2 Percent*

The World Bank (WB) projected that Indonesia's economic growth will reach 5.2 percent this year while the country's current account deficit will account three percent of the Gross National Product (GNP).

World Bank lead economist for Indonesia Ndjame Diop, said that the projection was based on an assumption that commodity prices were relatively too low, in addition to an increase in demands for imports.

"Therefore, exports and imports would not significantly contribute to the growth," Diop said on Wednesday, March 18, 2015.

However, Diop predicted that Indonesia's export volume would gradually improve despite an increase in imports as investments in infrastructure are expected to increase.

Diop added that Indonesia would face several challenges this year, including a drop in exports to China. "Over the last few years, exports to China have dropped by 48 percent," said Diop.

WB Forecasts Indonesia's Growth at 5.2 Percent Â  | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi present Indonesia investment opportunity like Steve Jobs in Japan






TOKYO -- Indonesian President Joko Widodo, on tour of Japan, has been busy touting his country as an export base in classic Jokowi style: up close and personal.

He addressed 1,200 corporate leaders here Tuesday, explaining his plans to build up Indonesian infrastructure. The proposed investments, worth 50 trillion yen ($418 billion), include 35 million kilowatts of power generation capacity, ports, high-speed rail and expressways.

 Widodo quickly abandoned the podium, giving the rest of his roughly 20-minute presentation while pacing the stage like Steve Jobs, stopping often to address the audience in his mild-mannered way.

"There are investment opportunities for Japan," the man nicknamed Jokowi stressed.

Akio Mimura, chairman of the Japan Chamber of Commerce and Industry, praised his performance.

 "The way he explained everything with slides, microphone in hand, was groundbreaking" for a head of state, Mimura said.

Widodo said he has listened to many chief executives of Japanese-owned companies talk about their problems doing business in Indonesia. And his government has rolled out reforms in quick succession since his inauguration in October to try to remove obstacles to investment.

Indonesia's procedural hurdles to capital investments were so daunting they could take years to clear. But a new "one-stop service" program begun in January has greatly simplified the approval process, consolidating work that used to be split across more than 20 ministries and agencies. Widodo said he has stepped in personally to help solve delays in acquiring land for a power plant project involving Japan's Electric Power Development, also known as J-Power.

The president "is advancing reforms speedily with his superb leadership ability," said Sadayuki Sakakibara, chairman of Keidanren, Japan's top business lobby.

Japanese companies are increasing investment in Indonesia. Trading house Mitsui & Co. said in December it will take part in building and operating a container terminal at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta. Widodo met with Mitsui President Masami Iijima during his current trip to Japan and signed a memorandum of understanding on cooperation in other port projects.

Though Widodo welcomes Japanese investment, he has standards of quality.

"We don't want to export raw materials anymore," he said. "We want to export finished and semifinished goods."

He wants Indonesia to become a base for building and shipping automobiles to the rest of Southeast Asia, the Middle East and other markets, he told Hiroyuki Ishige, chairman of the Japan External Trade Organization. Widodo will visit Toyota Motor on Wednesday.

Indonesia has struggled to achieve critical mass in manufacturing. It remains heavily dependent on imported goods and has the chronic current-account deficits to show for it. There is frustration with a lack of technology transfers, Suryo Bambang Sulisto, chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry, told the audience here bluntly.

Japan's Daihatsu Motor sought out more than 30 new local suppliers when it began vehicle production in Indonesia, President Masanori Mitsui said at the event, calling theirs a "win-win relationship." But the Indonesian side clearly thinks that efforts by foreign multinationals to foster local manufacturing have not gone far enough.

Japanese corporate leaders welcomed Widodo with thunderous applause. But will they come through with the kind of investment his government seeks? As an old Chinese proverb says, people in the same bed can have different dreams.

China sidles up amid frustration

On the same day Widodo talked investment in Tokyo, Mitsubishi Motors broke ground on a roughly 60 billion yen factory near Jakarta. The Japanese automaker is laying the foundation for "the next 45 years" of growth, President Osamu Masuko told guests at the ceremony. It has been in business in Indonesia since 1970 but currently exports no cars from there.

Slated to open in 2017, the new plant will build small multipurpose vehicles, aiming to sell an initial 60,000 in Indonesia and export 20,000 to the rest of Southeast Asia. The Middle East and Africa could be next, Masuko said.

Indonesia is seeking just such export-yielding investments. Japanese manufacturers have built factories in Indonesia mainly as inroads into its consumer market. This does little to relieve the country's current-account deficits. Moreover, 90% of Japanese investment is clustered around Jakarta, widening economic disparities between the capital and the rest of the vast archipelago. Yet the Japanese side seems mostly unaware of the frustration this misalignment has produced.

Foreign direct investment from China, the next stop on Widodo's trip to East Asia, totaled $800 million last year, excluding Hong Kong. That may look small compared with the $2.7 billion from Japan. But while Japanese investment fell 43% on the year, Chinese inflows surged 170%. Moreover, the Chinese seem amenable to the materials industry investments that Indonesia wants, and they are expanding infrastructure building in the Indonesian countryside. An inattentive Japan may find itself sidelined in Southeast Asia's biggest market.

*asia.nikkei.com/Japan-Update/Indonesian-leader-pushes-for-right-kind-of-investment*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Three thousand hand tractors given to E. Java`s farmers: Official*
Rabu, 1 April 2015 19:23 WIB | 820 Views




Document photo of Indonesian farmer use tractor rice cultivators. (ANTARA/Ahmad Subaidi)
Pasuruan (ANTARA News) - The Agriculture Ministry has delivered three thousand hand tractors to targeted groups of farmers in East Java Province as part of the governments efforts to increase the countrys rice production.

Of the three thousand hand tractors, 47 units were handed over by Director General for Agricultural Infrastructure of the Agriculture Ministry Sumardjo Gatot Irianto to several groups of local farmers in Siyar Village, Pasuruan District.

"By giving these 47 hand tractors in Pasuruan District, we have completed the handover of three thousand hand tractors to all targeted groups of farmers in East Java," he stated.

Besides distributing 47 hand tractors, the ministry also provided the farmer groups in Pasuruan District with other agricultural equipment, which comprised 10 units of multifunction threshers, 15 units of corn shellers, 10 units of combine harvesters, and 10 units of water pumps, he remarked.

With the governments support, a 10 percent boost in rice production is expected in the district, or an increase from 5.9 tons to seven tons, he remarked.

The Agriculture Ministry has so far distributed thirty thousand hand tractors to groups of farmers across Indonesia while its total target is sixty thousand units, he noted.

Meanwhile, Head of Pasuruan District Governments Agricultural Affairs Ihwan believes that the ministrys support will enable the local farmers to increase their rice production to more than 5.9 tons.

"The rice production in 2014 reached 661 thousand tons, which was harvested from 68 thousand hectares of paddy fields, the biggest rice production center in East Java after Malang District," he said.

Ihwan noted that the target of at least 6.9 tons of rice production has been set for Pasuruan District this year.

_ (Reported by Dyah Dwi Astuti/Uu.M053/INE/KR-BSR/O001)_

_Three thousand hand tractors given to E. Java`s farmers: Official - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta index hits new record high*
Selasa, 31 Maret 2015 18:21 WIB | 766 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) extended gain to hit a new record high on optimism of investors with the countrys economic data.

The index of the Indonesian Stock Exchange closed 80.01 points or 1.47 percent higher at the level of 5,518.67 points with index of the 45 most liquid stocks up 1.63 percent to 961.93 points. 

Investa Saran Mandiris analyst Kiswoyo Adi Joe said investors are active in buying shares on optimism with the countrys macro economic data to be released on Wednesday by the Central Bureau of Statistics. 

"The JCI climbed to a new peak higher than the previous record high of 5,514 points on 6 March 2015," Kiswoyo said. 

The countrys inflation year-on-year is expected to remain low and improvement is also expected in the countrys trade balance, he said. 

Trade on Tuesday ended with 311,434 transaction and 4.77 billion shares valued at Rp6.50 trillion changing hands. 

Gainers outnumbered decliners by 216 to 104 shares with 101 shares remaining flat. 

Regional markets such as Hang Seng recorded an increase in index with Nikkei and Straits Times declining. 

Meanwhile, rupiah in interbank transactions gained against the US dollar trading at the level of 13,063 from earlier level of 13,075 per dollar. 

Positive domestic sentiments with expectation of improvement in trade balance and low inflation, strengthened rupiah, financial market observer from Bank Himpunan Saudara, Rully Nova, said 

Speculation that the Fed would delay plan to raise its fund rate also contributed to rupiah gain.

(H-ASG/A014)

Jakarta index hits new record high - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Australian tourist arrivals in Bali increasing*
Minggu, 5 April 2015 14:55 WIB | 920 Views




Photo document of immigartion gate with hold baggage screening system in I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport, Denpasar, Bali. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana) ()
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian plan to execute two Australian nationals on death-row convicts for a drug case has not reduced Australian tourist visits to Bali.

"This indicates that Australian tourists are ignoring warnings against visiting Indonesia, particularly Bali," tourism observer Tjok Gede Agung told Antara Bali over the weekend.

In January 2015, Bali recorded 85,059 tourist arrivals from Australia. During the past two months, Australian tourists visiting the province were the highest among other foreign tourist arrivals, reaching 156,424, up 16.74 percent from the same period last year, when their number was recorded a 133,966.

Further, Australian tourist arrivals were the highest among foreign tourists arriving from different countries.

They accounted for 24.41 percent of the total number of foreign tourists arriving in the first two months of 2015, which stood at 640,739.

The highest number of Australian tourists arriving in Bali was followed by the number of tourists coming from China, which stood at 145,747 during the same period (January and February, 2015).

The number of Japanese tourists visiting Bali has also begun to increase since the opening of regular direct flight from Japan to Denpasar.

In the January - February 2015 period, the number of Japanese turists was recorded on the third biggest list, recording 40,544 arrivals, followed by that of South Korea which stood at 28,523.

The political issues are expected to not affect the foreign tourist arrivals in Bali. Therefore Agung hoped that the government, tourism operators and the people should continue to increase the quality of their services.

"This needs to be done because Bali still constitutes the main destination of foreign tourists in Indonesia," he said.

In the meantime, the regional government of Bali province has set itself the target of attracting one million Chinese tourists in 2015, following the implementation of a visa-free visit policy for 45 countries.

"Indonesia received 560 thousand Chinese tourists last year. We hope the figure increases to one million this year," Governor of Bali Made Mangku Pastika said here on Saturday.

He added that there was a great chance for Chinese tourist arrivals in Bali to rise as they constituted the second largest number of foreign tourists that visited the resort island.

After all, Pastika remarked, he had made reciprocal visits to the two Chinese provinces of Yunnan and Hainan.

"We are ready to receive a larger number of Chinese tourists, now that we offer a visa-free visit. However, we still need to improve upon our shortcomings," the governor pointed out.

According to the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS), the largest number of tourist arrivals in Indonesia in February 2015 was from China.

BPS Chief Suryaman said that China accounted for 18.2 percent, or 144,000, of the 786,700 arrivals of foreign visitors to the country in February.

After China was Malaysia, accounting for 12.43 percent, or 97,800 arrivals, followed by Singapore with 12.39 percent, Australia with 10.43 percent, and Japan with 5.89 percent.

"Most of the Chinese travelers were probably visiting with the intention of expanding their businesses in Indonesia," Suryamin told reporters in Jakarta on Wednesday.

The number rose before the government announced that its visa-free visit policy for 30 more countries, including China, will come into effect in April, he noted.

The number of tourists from China is expected to increase with this facility for tourists from 30 more countries, he affirmed.

The government added these 30 countries to the list of 15 other countries that already enjoyed the visa-free visit policy.

The policy is expected to double the number of arrivals of foreign tourists to 20 million by the end of the present governments term in 2019. 

Furthermore, a surge in tourist arrivals in February was recorded in a number of entrance gates. The highest increases were recorded at Sam Ratulangi Airport of North Sulawesi, up by 212.70 percent, at Jakartas Tanjung Priok Seaport, up by 43.46 percent, and at Tanjung Pinang Seaport of Riau Islands, up by 30.84 percent.

Declines were recorded in 10 other entrance gates, such as the airports of Sepinggan of East Kalimantan, down by 35.08 percent, and in Minangkabau of West Sumatra, down by 0.45 percent.
(Uu.A014)

Australian tourist arrivals in Bali increasing - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Dakila said:


> View attachment 212365



**** off, if this if that, by 2025 your country still will be a sinkhole of ASEAN


----------



## Nike

*Free Trade Agreements for Indonesia?*
Bilateral and regional agreements are not ideal, but they do offer some compelling benefits.

By Lili Yan Ing
April 06, 2015
0
0
0
0
*0* Shares
*0* Comments
One might argue that regional integration can get in the way of international integration. However, no one can debate that if the member countries are geographically proximate and natural trading partners, then a union would be trade creating.

Indonesia is one country that has been quite active in concluding free trade agreements (FTAs). By July 2012, Indonesia had eight FTAs in effect, six regional and two bilateral (specifically, the ASEAN free trade area, AFTA; ASEAN-Australia and New Zealand, ASEAN-China, ASEAN-India, ASEAN-Japan and ASEAN-Korea FTAs, Indonesia-Japan EPA and Indonesia-Pakistan FTA). These agreements mean that Indonesia has FTAs with trading partners that account for of 67 percent of its total trade. For context, Chile, Peru, and Mexico have FTA coverage ratios of more than 80 percent, while Canada, Singapore and New Zealand are at more than 50 percent.

Asian economies in recent years have been driven by China’s impressive growth, especially since its ascension to the World Trade Organization in December 2001, and by Japan’s focus on Asia. Still, a number of countries with relatively low trade integration question their positions in the Asian factory and the benefits of FTAs for their economies. And it is true that the use of existing ASEAN FTAs has been limited, and predominately by large firms. An economy with relatively low trade integration like Indonesia may only enjoy a modest gain from free trade agreements.

For small economies, though, there at least two positive outcomes to be derived from regional trade agreements. The first is an expansion in investment. While the direct impact on trade might be debatable in the beginning, rising investment usually follows. As an illustration, after the ASEAN-Korea FTA and ASEAN-Japan Comprehensive Economic Partnership took effect in 2010, foreign direct investment (FDI) from Korea into ASEAN roughly doubled between 2011 and 2013, from $1.7 billion to #3.5 billion, while the Japanese figure increased from $9.7 billion to $22.9 billion over the same period. In planning their expansion, American businesses tend to see ASEAN as a single entity rather than as 10 separate countries, and 81 percent of 588 senior U.S. executives operating in Southeast Asia claim that ASEAN integration helped their expansion in the region (AmCham Business Outlook Survey for Southeast Asia, 2015).

Second, regional agreements can drive unilateral domestic reforms. New Zealand is a good example of how a small country has transformed from a highly protected market into one of the most open through parallel unilateral and regional tracks that headed towards a multilateral track (the WTO, 1996). Preferential tariff reductions for Australia did not lead to the collapse of the manufacturing sector in New Zealand, and this encouraged the country to become more open in most tariff lines, not only towards Australia but to the rest of the world. In the case of Indonesia, InaTrade (an online system for obtaining trade-related licenses) and the negative investment list are two products of domestic reforms driven mainly by regional commitments.

The bottom line is that Indonesia and its ASEAN peers should advance regional integration as a vehicle for multilateral integration; and to keep regional integration viable, they should adopt an open regionalism (i.e. regional economic integration that does not discriminate against outside countries).

While I am not a big fan of bilateral and regional agreements, they can be an elegant sweetener to attract investments as well as a sophisticated driving force for unilateral domestic reforms, particularly when multilateral negotiations have stalled.

Still, it should be kept in mind that globalization in any form will inevitably be submissive to national domestic objectives, not the other way around.

_Lili Yan Ing is an economist for Economics Research Institute for ASEAN and East Asia (ERIA) and a lecturer at University of Indonesia. The views expressed are her own. 
_
Free Trade Agreements for Indonesia? | The Diplomat

*Indonesian fishermen to celebrate Fisherman`s Day through various activities*
Senin, 6 April 2015 17:04 WIB | 414 Views




Photo document of fishermen at Samudera Port, Lampulo, Banda Aceh, Aceh. (ANTARA/Ampelsa)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian traditional fishermen across the country will hold various activities to celebrate National Fishermans Day 2015 on Monday.

They will hold the activities in various regions focusing on how to improve the welfare of fishermen who are still suffering in poverty.

"Fishermen will simultaneously observe the National Fishermans Day 2015 across the country such as in Banda Aceh, Buton, Manado, Semarang and Jakarta," Secretary General of the Peoples Coalition For Fishery Justice (Kiara) Abdul Halim said here on Monday.

He said that the celebration of the fishermans day was intended to push the government to protect and improve the welfare of Indonesian fishermen.

Thus, he said, the theme of the event reads: "Protect and Improve the Welfare of Indonesian Fishermen."

He reminded that the government of Jako Widodo - Jusuf Kalla had announced its maritime axis development concept and since then, the marine and and fisheries issues had always attracted the attention of the people.

The people continue to pay attention to measures that the government has taken since early this year such as trawl use ban, foreign boat sinking and cases involving fishing ships crew members.

"But with the current conditions of Indonesias marine and maritime, have the Indonesian fishermans welfare been improved?" he questioned.

He said the fact in the field was that fishermen, fish breeders and coastal preservation workers still lacked protection and still lived in poverty.

Halim is of the view that fishermans condition was even worsened by fuel oil and basic necessities price increases.

Earlier, the Indonesian Traditional Fishermen Union (KNTI) has expressed hope that the government would optimize its efforts to empower fishermen in various regions in Indonesia so that they can become the master at their own homes.

"Fishermen should become the master in their own waters," KNTI Chairman M Riza Damanik said in Jakarta on Sunday.

For this purpose, KNTI called on the organizations of fishermen and cultured fish farmers to continue increasing their participation in development of the Indonesian marine resources.

"Building the capacity of fishermen in the fishing sector is the key to success in fighting illegal fishing in the country," he said.

He said that without the participation of fishermen, efforts to fight illegal fishing would only end in pragmatic works and wasting of funds such as what had happened in the previous governments.
(Uu.A014/F001) 

Indonesian fishermen to celebrate Fisherman`s Day through various activities - ANTARA News


----------



## Dakila

madokafc said:


> **** off, if this if that, by 2025 your country still will be a sinkhole of ASEAN


I posted in a thread and I have removed it already. Now if your still offended. I suggest you to clean your BAD mouth! you whore$hit


----------



## Nike

Dakila said:


> I posted in a thread and I have removed it already. Now if your still offended. I suggest you to clean your BAD mouth! you whore$hit



Why you must offended, Peenoise always noisy

*World’s Most-Loved Property Stocks Tap Indonesian Building Boom*
By Harry Suhartono on 09:56 am Apr 06, 2015

Falling interest rates, an expanding population and a government-sponsored building boom are turning Indonesia into the world’s favorite place to buy property stocks.

Developers on the Jakarta stock exchange, including Lippo Cikarang and Alam Sutera Realty, have the highest average analyst ratings among global peers and the most buy recommendations of any industry group in Indonesia, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The Jakarta Construction, Property & Real Estate Index has advanced 26 percent over the past 12 months, twice as much as the nation’s benchmark index.

Indonesia’s central bank cut borrowing costs in February for the first time in three years, improving the outlook for Southeast Asia’s largest economy as President Joko Widodo seeks to lift growth to 7 percent. Singapore’s sovereign wealth fund and Indonesia’s state pension system are both increasing investments in the nation’s property market as Joko boosts infrastructure spending and the world’s fourth-biggest population keeps expanding.

“We are overweight on the property sector and continue to be positive,” said Arief Wana, a director at Ashmore Asset Management Indonesia in Jakarta, which oversees the equivalent of $690 million, including the nation’s top-performing equity fund in 2014. The firm added Alam Sutera to the top five holdings of its Dana Progresif Nusantara fund in December.

*Rising prices*

The Jakarta property gauge rose 0.6 percent at 9:30 a.m. local time, heading for the highest close since March 4. Alam Sutera gained 3.3 percent while Lippo Cikarang increased 1.1 percent.

The average consensus rating on Indonesian property companies with at least five analyst recommendations is 4.32, on a scale where 5 equates to a unanimous buy rating. That compares with 4.13 in the US and 4.1 in China. Shares in the Jakarta property index will probably climb 14 percent over the next 12 months, according to price targets compiled by Bloomberg.

The gauge is valued at about 14 times estimated earnings. That’s a 10 percent discount versus the broader Jakarta Composite Index, compared with an average premium of 11 percent since Bloomberg began tracking the data in 2006.

Indonesia’s new-home prices probably climbed 5.7 percent in the first quarter from a year earlier, following a 6.3 percent gain in the final quarter of last year, according to a February survey by the nation’s central bank.

*Best time*

Property companies will be beneficiaries of Joko’s infrastructure spending plans, estimated at $433 billion through 2019, CLSA wrote in a March 31 report. They’re also among the biggest winners from the central bank’s interest-rate cut as financing costs fall, according to Ashmore’s Wana.

“This is the best time to be in the property business in Indonesia,” Rainier Gunawan, a principal for realtor Ray White Indonesia in Jakarta, said in an interview.

A rising supply of property may weigh on the market, according to Jones Lang LaSalle, a Chicago-based property brokerage. About 1,500 new condominium units may open up in 2015, subduing rents, while office vacancy rates will probably rise into “double-digit territory” in 2015 as more than 260,000 square meters of Grade-A office space enters the market, the firm estimates.

Indonesia’s property stocks still have room to rally, according to Steven Gunawan, an analyst at Batavia Prosperindo Sekuritas in Jakarta. His buy recommendations include Alam Sutera.

GIC, Singapore’s sovereign wealth fund, and a partner agreed in November to invest $500 million in property projects in Indonesia, focusing on Jakarta’s central business district. BPJS Ketenagakerjaan, Indonesia’s state pension fund, said last month it plans to increase its investment in affordable housing by fivefold to fulfill demand from low-income workers.

The population of Jakarta is forecast by the government to climb to 12.5 million by 2030, from about 9.7 million now. The urban growth rate in Indonesia, which has a total population of around 250 million, is the third-fastest among emerging Asian economies after Thailand and China, according to the World Bank.

“The size of our population, combined with the urbanization rate, will keep demand for property strong,” Batavia’s Steven said.

_Bloomberg_

World’s Most-Loved Property Stocks Tap Indonesian Building Boom - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Dakila

madokafc said:


> Why you must offended, Peenoise always noisy


just mind your own business.


----------



## Nike

*Investment board receives power investment applications worth US$8.9 billion*
Selasa, 7 April 2015 21:14 WIB | 255 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has received investment applications worth US$8.94 billion in the electricity sector from 12 foreign companies in 2015, an official said.

"In the January to March 2015 period, we received applications for principle licenses on foreign investment (PMA) from 12 companies with a total value of US$8.94 billion," Deputy Chief of Capital Investment Planning Affairs of the BKPM, Tamba Hutapea, stated here on Tuesday.

Of the 12 companies that filed investment applications, three with investment worth US$1 billion were from Japan; one with investment worth US$6.26 billion was from China; one with investment worth US$211.6 million was from a Seychelles company; five with investment worth US$444 million were from Singapore; and two worth US$1.02 billion were from companies jointly owned by several countries.

The locations of the electricity projects are scattered in various provinces, such as Aceh, Banten, West Java, East Java, East Kalimantan, Lampung, Maluku, South Sulawesi, North Sulawesi, and North Sumatra.

"There are 15 locations because two of the 12 companies filed for more than one location," Hutapea explained.

He added that the number of investment applications filed in the January to February 2015 period was larger than those in the same period last year.

In the first semester of 2014, investment applications in the sectors of electricity, gas, and water were worth US$780 million, while in the first three months of 2015, the value of investment in the electricity sector alone reached US$8.94 billion.

"This is only in the electricity sector, thanks to the integrated one-roof service (PTSP) implemented by the central government," Hutapea remarked.

Moreover, President Joko Widodo has reminded state-owned electricity firm PLN of its target to build power plants with a total capacity of 35 thousand megawatts to help provide electricity to domestic industries.

"The target given to PLN was not small. Therefore, it should work (towards the end) as fast as possible," Jokowi, as the president is popularly known, said during his visit to the PLN headquarters in South Jakarta on Tuesday.

The president added that Indonesia needs a great amount of electricity, primarily to help industries that need a considerable amount of power supply.

With regard to reaching the target of 11 thousand megawatts in 2015, Jokowi emphasized that he was confident it could be achieved. He also admitted that he was aware of the constraints faced in the field, but said he was sure they could be resolved.

The target of 10 thousand megawatts was set for 2016 as part of efforts to achieve the target of 35 thousand megawatts in the next five years.

"If the targets of 11 thousand megawatts and 10 thousand megawatts for this year and the next, respectively, are achieved, then it can be said that the target of 35 thousand megawatts is already in hand," the president remarked.

Jokowi further noted that the efforts to achieve the target (of 35 thousand megawatts) was set to meet the need for a greater number of industries, such as hotel industries that depend on power supply to support the development of the tourism sector.(*)

Investment board receives power investment applications worth US$8.9 billion - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Govt expedites 35 thousand mw power plant projects*
Rabu, 8 April 2015 15:09 WIB | 199 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam






(ANTARA FOTO/Eric Ireng)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government is expediting the development of its power plant projects worth Rp1.2 thousand trillion to achieve the target of generating an additional 35 thousand megawatts of electricity during the next five years. 

Thus, with the countrys current capacity of 54 thousand megawatts, the completion of the development of power plants, with a targeted capacity of 35 thousand megawatts, will bring the countrys total electricity generation capacity to 89 thousand megawatts by the end of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) governments term in 2019.

President Jokowi has therefore reminded the state-owned electricity firm PLN about the target to build power plants. He called for the accelerated construction of power plants in a bid to meet the electricity needs of the people and domestic industries.

"The target given to PLN was not small. Therefore, it should work (towards the end) as fast as possible," President Jokowi remarked during his visit to the PLN headquarters in South Jakarta on Tuesday.

The president pointed out that Indonesias electricity requirement is huge, primarily to help the industries that need a considerable amount of power.

According to Vice President Jusuf Kalla, the government does not have sufficient funds to develop the countrys power plant projects. Therefore, the private sector is expected to take part in the projects.

The government can only develop some 30 to 40 percent of the projects and the remaining are expected to be built by private companies, which will act as independent power producers (IPP).

This year, the government has set a target to develop 11 thousand megawatts, and in 2016, it expects to have completed the second phase of generating 10 thousand megawatts.

With regard to reaching the target of 11 thousand megawatts in 2015, President Jokowi expressed confidence that it could be achieved. He also admitted that he was aware of the on-field constraints but was certain that they could be overcome.

The target of 10 thousand megawatts was set for 2016 as part of the efforts to achieve the target of 35 thousand megawatts during the next five years.

"If the targets of 11 thousand megawatts and 10 thousand megawatts for this year and the next, respectively, are achieved, then it can be said that the target of 35 thousand megawatts is already in sight," the president remarked.

Jokowi further noted that the efforts to achieve the target of generating 35 thousand megawatts was set to meet the needs of a large number of industries, such as hotel industries that depend on power supply to support the development of the tourism sector.

As several regions in the country still face power shortages, the head of state affirmed that the government will continue to work hard to achieve the target.

Therefore, Vice President Jusuf Kalla has also recommended that state-owned electricity company PLN should expedite the construction of power plants, with a total additional capacity of 35 thousand megawatts, through the Independent Power Producer (IPP) mechanism, which involves private players.

"PLN can provide only some Rp400 to Rp500 trillion (about US$30.4 to US$38 billion) to construct the plants. We need more private players to make electricity widely available," Kalla noted.

With that amount of funding, PLN is expected to construct a power plant with a capacity of 10 thousand megawatts, while the responsibility of constructing a section to generate 25 thousand megawatts will be given to the private sector through the IPP mechanism.

The construction of power plants to generate an additional 35 thousand megawatts of electricity is needed to support the economic growth target of 6.5 percent per year.

Kalla also highlighted the importance of having adequate power reserves. He stated that the national electricity reserve should be 30 percent of the existing capacity, taking into account the countrys growth of population and economy.

"Our ideal electricity reserve should be 30 percent. We now have 54 thousand megawatts. So, we must have at least 15 thousand megawatts as reserve to prevent power outages," he explained.

The current availability of electricity reserve is only 10 percent, which results in power outages in several areas.

For the development of 11 thousand megawatts this year, 12 foreign companies have submitted investment applications worth US$8.94 billion with the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM).

"In the period between January and March 2015, we received applications for principle licenses on foreign investment (PMA) from 12 companies with a total value of US$8.94 billion," Deputy Chief of Capital Investment Planning Affairs of the BKPM, Tamba Hutapea, stated on Tuesday.

Of the 12 companies that filed investment applications, three with investment worth US$1 billion were from Japan; one with investment worth US$6.26 billion was from China; one with investment worth US$211.6 million was from a Seychelles-based company; five with investment worth US$444 million were from Singapore; and two worth US$1.02 billion were from companies jointly owned by several countries.

The locations of the electricity projects are scattered across various provinces, such as Aceh, Banten, West Java, East Java, East Kalimantan, Lampung, Maluku, South Sulawesi, North Sulawesi, and North Sumatra.

"There are 15 locations because two of the 12 companies filed for more than one location," Hutapea explained.

In order to accelerate the development of power projects, state-owned power utility PLN will call for tenders for the procurement of liquefied natural gas (LNG) that would expedite the development of plants with a total generation capacity of 35 thousand megawatts.

PLNs Director for the Procurement of Strategic and Primary Energy Affairs Amin Subekti noted that his company not only called for a tender for the construction of power plants but also for the procurement of gas supply for generators.

"The tenders for the development of power plants and the procurement of gas are held separately. We have to do everything in our capacity to achieve the target of generating additional 35 thousand megawatts of power," Subekti noted.

_(A014/INE/O001)
EDITED BY INE
(A014/KR-BSR/O001)

Govt expedites 35 thousand mw power plant projects - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia becomes Isuzu’s 
third global hub *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, April 08 2015, 9:26 AM





*Truck assembly: *A worker is assembling a car’s body part in a PT Isuzu Astra Motor Indonesia (IAMI) plant located in the Suryacipta Industrial Area, East Karawang, West Java, on Tuesday. The Rp 1.7 trillion assembly plant, officially launched on Tuesday by Industry Minister Saleh Husin, is set to manufacture Isuzu Elf and Isuzu GIGA trucks with a production capacity of 52,000 units per year, which could be expanded to 80,000 per year in the future. _JP/Ricky Yudhistira_

_Japanese automaker Isuzu Astra Motor Indonesia (IAMI) officially opened on Tuesday the company’s new commercial vehicle assembly plant in the Karawang industrial area, West Java, to tap into rising demand both in domestic and export markets.

With the operation of the new plant, Indonesia has become Isuzu’s third global production hub after Japan and Thailand, IAMI’s president director Yohannes Nangoi said after the inauguration of the new plant, which was also attended by Industry Minister Saleh Husin and Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel.

He said the new plant, which has an annual production capacity of 52,000 units of commercial trucks a year, comprising 42,000 units of Isuzu Elf light trucks and 7,000 units of Isuzu Giga mid-sized trucks, replaced the operation of the company’s first truck assembly plant in Pondok Ungu, East Jakarta.

According to Yohannes, the Pondok Ungu plant, which was opened in 1997, was closed because it was no longer able to accommodate expansion. IAMI has invested Rp 1.7 trillion (US$130.6 million) to build the Karawang plant.

IAMI’s production director Ary M. Sumampouw said that in producing its trucks, the company used 40 percent locally produced components sourced from small- and medium-sized enterprises (UMKM).

Isuzu has operated in Indonesia since 1960 to provide commercial vehicles to support the developing economy. The increasing need for commercial vehicles in Indonesia has pushed the Pondok Ungu plant to its maximum capacity.

Yohannes said that with the operation of the new plant, the company was expected to be able to export completely built-up (CBU) trucks beginning next year. At present, the company exports 250,000 block engines mostly to Thailand and Japan. 

He hoped that by next year the company could export at least 20 percent of the total production in the form of CBU trucks.

Yohannes also told reporters that Isuzu’s production bases were situated in three countries, namely Japan, which produces commercial vehicles for developed countries, Thailand, which focuses on small trucks, and Indonesia, for the production of light and midsize trucks. 

Meanwhile, in his speech at the event, Minister Saleh hoped Isuzu would be able to export half of the new plant’s production in order to help increase the country’s foreign exchange earnings. 

He said the increase in export earnings would help reduce Indonesia’s current account deficit, which has been under pressure recently due to the decline in the country’s total exports. (Ind) - See more at: Indonesia becomes Isuzu’s third global hub | The Jakarta Post
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Japan’s AEON to open first mall in Indonesia in May - *

By The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Apr 7, 2015
AEON Mall, a subsidiary of Japan’s largest retailer AEON Co., is set to launch its first mall out of the planned 20 shopping centers to be developed in Indonesia’s suburban areas on May 30, in partnership with local real estate giant Sinar Mas Land.

The 100,000-square-meter shopping center will be located in BSD City, South Tangerang, some 30 kilometers from Jakarta, and cater to the rising middle class in Jakarta and its surrounding areas.

“The number of middle class is rising and the population of Indonesia’s youth is also increasing with big purchasing power,” said Daisuke Isobe, general manager of PT AEON Mall Sinar Mas Land (AMSL) Indonesia, the joint venture developing and operating the shopping center.

In recent years, Indonesia has seen foreign retailers from South Korea’s conglomerate Lotte Group and Swedish home furnishing company Ikea expand in the country thanks to steady economic growth and the expanding middle class that has increased purchasing power in Southeast Asia’s largest economy — a big market with a population of about 250 million to serve.

AEON Mall BSD City took up US$67 million in investment, with 67 percent coming from AEON Mall Indonesia and the remaining 33 percent from Sinar Mas Land, part of publicly listed developers Bumi Serpong Damai and Duta Pertiwi, which has developed 14 retail international trade centers across the city.

AEON Mall operates 141 malls in Japan and is expanding through Southeast Asia, such as in Malaysia, where it is the biggest retailer, as well as the Philippines and Vietnam. It aims to develop 20 shopping centers in Indonesia with a more than ¥80 million investment.

The company is targeting suburban areas where young families and youth with high spending patterns live, according to AMSL Indonesia operations general manager Adrian Pranata.

“This is the first mall with a Japanese ambience in Indonesia, which differentiates it from other malls in Greater Jakarta. Our services will live up to Japanese standards,” Adrian said, mentioning a 1.4-meter railing to keep children safe as one of Japan’s tested safety standards to be applied in the mall. AEON Mall BSD City is expected to see 12 million visitors per year, according to Ryuma Okazaki, president director of both AMSL and AEON Mall Indonesia.

The shopping center — which will have 37 prominent Japanese stores such as Uniqlo, one-price-shop Daiso and Japanese restaurants — will compete with other shopping centers in South Tangerang, such as Summarecon Mall Serpong and Living World Alam Sutera.

Other AEON Malls will be developed in the Jakarta Garden City township in East Jakarta — teaming up with another publicly listed property developer, PT Modernland Realty, on land worth $45 million — and in Sentul, West Java, with Jakarta-listed Sentul City.

- See more at: Japan’s AEON to open first mall in Indonesia in May | The Jakarta Post Travel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Keidanren interested in investing in Indonesia*
Kamis, 9 April 2015 19:16 WIB | 392 Views




Suryo Bambang Sulisto. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A.)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) has said the visit of the members of Japanese business association (Keidanren) to the Industries Ministrys office shows their high interest in investing in Indonesia.

"Japan currently has issues with China, so Japanese businesspeople really want to cooperate with Indonesia as their investment destination," General Chairman of Kadin Suryo Bambang Sulisto said here on Thursday.

According to Suryo, Japan consider Indonesia as its main investment destination in Asia.

The Chairman noted that Indonesia needs to provide support and facilitate Japanese business necessities in the country so that Japanese investment is not diverted to other countries.

"It is fine if the Japanese business corporation dominates the Indonesian market. However, I will ask them to accelerate technology transfer to improve the ability and quality of Indonesias human resources," Suryo remarked.

Suryo added that the most important challenge in developing industries in Indonesia is constructing supporting industries, as many industries here are still dependent on imported raw materials.

The chairman observed it is important to build industries that supply supporting products to domestic firms.

"We have delivered the message to Keidanren so that they are informed that Indonesias priority is to lessen the deficit of its current account," Suryo pointed out.

According to Suryo, Japanese corporations have been dominating the Indonesian market, particularly the automotive sector, in which it covers 95 percent of the market.

Keidanren is the most influential business association in Japan. The Japanese Government often involves Keidanren while formulating economic policies for the country.

The Keidanren delegation in Indonesia was led by its Chairman Sadayuki Sakakibara. Some 19 members of Keidanren accompanied Sadayuki to Indonesia.

The delegation consisted of the leaders of corporations in the field of chemical industry, automotive, food and beverages, iron, electronics, insurance, and airways.

Meanwhile, Indonesian Industrial Minister Saleh Husin was accompanied to the meeting by Suryo and several officials from the ministry.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

Keidanren interested in investing in Indonesia - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Surabaya to build komodo dragon park*
Kamis, 2 April 2015 02:59 WIB | 1.196 Views




Komodo keeper fed two komodo lizards in Ragunan Zoo, Jakarta, last year. Komodo is the only living pre-historic giant lizard still exist now. (ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir)
Surabaya (ANTARA News) - The Surabaya city government in East Java is likely to build a Komodo Dragon Park in the coastal area of Kenjeran, anticipating the giant lizards overpopulation in the city's zoo.

"We will first study whether the land structure (in Kenjeran) is suitable," Mayor of Surabaya Tri Rismaharini said after attending the commemoration of a local online media's anniversary here on Wednesday. 

A female komodo dragon (_Varanus komodoensis_) laid 12 eggs at the zoo between February 21 and March 7. Since July 23 last year, the reptile has laid 29 eggs.

Currently, the zoo has a total of 70 Komodo dragons, of which 13 are one year old. 

Rismaharini noted that the city government will also scout other areas as a possible location for the park, besides Kenjeran. Therefore, that the park will be located in Kenjeran is still uncertain. 

The location for this park will depend on land structure, she explained. 

Furthermore, the mayor offered several solutions to deal with the Komodo dragon overpopulation, including returning them to their habitat in Komodo Island in East Nusa Tenggara province, but it would be expensive to do so.

"So we will likely build a Komodo Dragon Park as their number in the zoo continues to increase," she pointed out. 

Moreover, animal affairs observer Singky Soewadji warmly welcomed the city's plan to build a Komodo Dragon Park.

If the komodo dragon overpopulation is dealt with by building a park, the city will have a new animal park besides the Surabaya Zoo. 

The Komodo Dragon Park will become another special attraction of the city, he noted.

"I agree with the plan to build the Komodo Dragon Park in Kenjeran, which has high temperature and is located close to the coast. This condition is suitable for the komodo dragon," he affirmed.

Surabaya to build komodo dragon park - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's c.bank bans foreign currencies for domestic transactions
*reuters.com/article/2015/04/09/indonesia-currency-idUSL4N0X63PB20150409?rpc=401*

(Reuters) - Indonesia's central bank has banned the use of foreign currencies for domestic transactions under regulations issued last week and effective July 1, aimed at controlling onshore demand for dollars and easing downward pressure on the rupiah...


Indonesia to build car tire and noodles factories in Kazakhstan
*azh.kz/en/news/view/6143*

Indonesia plans to build car tire and instant noodles factories in Kazakhstan to expand the export of its commodities to non-traditional markets in Central Asia, Director of South and Central Asia of the ministry Listyowati said speaking at a seminar on "Indonesian Economic Diplomacy in Central Asia" on Wednesday, the Indonesian media report...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Japan wants to increase investment in Indonesia*
Jumat, 10 April 2015 17:48 WIB | 708 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Many Japanese investors have expressed great interest in investing in Indonesia following a visit to Japan by President Joko Widodo and Vice-President Jusuf Kalla in March 2015.

That Japanese investors are serious about investing in Indonesia became clear when several delegates from the Japanese Business Association (Keidanren) arrived in Jakarta earlier this week to follow up on matters discussed during their meeting with Indonesia's president and vice-president in Tokyo. 

Earlier on Wednesday, a 46-member delegation from Keidanren held separate meetings with Vice-President Kalla and President Joko Widodo. They also met with Industry Minister Saleh Husin the following day to discuss issues related to making investments in Indonesia.

"Japanese investors are serious about investing in Indonesia," Indonesian Ambassador to Japan Yusron Ihza Mahendra stated when asked to comment on the visit by Japanese businessmen led by Keidanren Chairman Sadayuki Sakakibara.

"The Japan Business Federation team's meetings with Vice-President Kalla and President Jokowi shows how important Indonesia is for the Japanese business world," Yusron remarked here on Wednesday.

He noted that the visit has been to follow up on matters discussed during their earlier meeting with Kalla and Jokowi in Japan.

According to him, the Keidnren team and the vice-president discussed in the fields of electricity, housing, food processing, transportation, airport, licensing, and bullet train.

"Although their talks have not finished, the visit shows that Japanese investors are very serious about making Indonesia their investment destination," he remarked.

He added that next month, former Japanese Prime Minister Fukuda along with a Jepang-Indonesia Association team will visit Indonesia. 

Keidanren Chairman Sadayuki Sakakibara stated that Japanese investments in Indonesia will increase in the future.

"Japan is the country with the highest investment in Indonesia. In 2014, its investment fell to the second spot, but a lot of investments again came from Japan. In 2015, Japan hopes to become the country with the highest investment in Indonesia," he emphasized.

Sadayuki noted that Indonesia is not only a consumer market or a seller of its goods but also plays the role of an important country that provides goods needed globally, especially in the manufacturing sector.

He emphasized that Japan is keen to invest in infrastructure development including steam-powered, geothermal power, hydropower, and gas-powered electricity plants.

Sadayuki has reported to President Joko Widodo several obstacles that hinders investment ventures in Indonesia, including inadequate infrastructure such as ports, roads, electricity supply, and traffic congestion.

"Although there are obstacles, we wish to participate in developing Indonesias infrastructure. We have made a commitment," he affirmed.

Sadayuki pointed out that besides meeting with the president, the Keindaren delegation will also meet with Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel during their two-day visit to Indonesia.

"We will discuss extensively the efforts to increase investment in Indonesia and cooperation in the economic field," he added.

On Thursday, the Japanese Business Association's delegates were received by Industry Minister Saleh Husin at his office.

"I really hope that this visit can establish stronger and better long-term business relations and cooperation between Indonesia and Japan," Saleh stated.

The industry minister urged the Japanese business delegation to step up cooperation with their Indonesian counterparts to encourage the development of the nation's industry.

Saleh also expressed hope that the leaders of companies in Indonesia can hold a follow-up meeting with Keidanren members to hold a business networking session.

The minister noted that the Japanese business delegation's visit to Indonesia is an opportunity for them to gain firsthand information about the dynamics of the Indonesian economy and explore the areas of cooperation in the fields of economy, trade, and investment.

He pointed out that the Government of Indonesia has set its development priorities in the fields of infrastructure, electricity, maritime, export-oriented industrialization, and the acceleration of regional development.

Saleh pointed out that Japan is increasing investment in Indonesia's automotive industry, so it continues to reinforce its presence.

"We find it necessary to expand the downstream steel industry in the country. Therefore, we are expecting a Japanese investment commitment to develop our downstream steel industry," the industry minister affirmed.

Besides investing in the automotive industry and other sectors, the industry minister has also encouraged Japanese investors to improve their partnerships with local investors to invest in Indonesia.

"Japanese investors are even expected to make Indonesia their production base for exports," the industry minister remarked.

The Japanese Government often involves Keidanren, the most influential business association in the country, in formulating the country's economic policies. 

Kalla's and Jokowi's Japanese visit in March has had a positive impact on investment climate in Indonesia.

During his visit, Vice-President Kalla had assured Japanese investors that political situation and investment climate in Indonesia had been good for investing in the country.

The vice-president had also met with the leaders of numerous Japanese companies such as Itochi, Marubeni, Mitsubishi, Nomura, and Sumitomo, as well as the leaders of Keidanren.

Japan wants to increase investment in Indonesia - ANTARA News

@Nihonjin1051 

this talk will result in more comprehensive Japan investment in Indonesia and provide more business opportunity to Japanese investor. BTW, Indonesia-Japan is in talk about the construction of Shinkansen line between Jakarta-Surabaya, roughly spanning for more than 700 km. Here the news about the progress of this project. Indonesia is rarely to print out or boosting her economic and infrastructure developing progress in English, most news is in Bahasa Indonesia....

Jepang usulkan Indonesia bentuk BUMN "Shinkansen" - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Manokwari govt to extend Rendani Airport runway*
Minggu, 12 April 2015 14:59 WIB | 485 Views




Dokumen foto Bandara Rendani, Manokwari, Papua Barat. (ANTARA/Dian Kandipi)
Manokwari (ANTARA News) - The local government of Manokwari District, West Papua, is prioritizing the completion of the runway extension project of Manokwaris Rendani Airport this year to accommodate larger airplanes such as Boeing 800-series.

"We are now approaching the local people to procure some 500 meters of land in the western part of the airport in order to extend its runway," Manokwari District Head Bastian Salabai said here on Sunday.

He said that Manokwari was the provincial capital of West Papua and its airport should be able to accommodate larger planes. Therefore the runway of Rendani aiport should be extended by about 500 meters.

"Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan when visiting Manokwari recently agreed to the extension of the airports runway by 500 meters," the district head said. 

The funds for the project will be taken from the state budget allocated by the transportation ministry, he said.

Salabai did not reveal the amount of funds needed to develop the runway extension project but he hoped it would be finished by December 2015.
(Uu.A014/F001)

Manokwari govt to extend Rendani Airport runway - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Malaysia vows to improve investment in Indonesia*
Selasa, 21 April 2015 20:48 WIB | 309 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Malaysia is committed to improve its investment in Indonesia by sending a business delegation along with several ministers, stated Head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Franky Sibarani.

"Malaysia will send 20 to 30 businesspersons who are interested to investment in electricity, toll road, plantation, and food industries sectors," he noted here, Tuesday.

According to Sibarani, the business delegation will directly hear explanations regarding the potential areas of investment as well as permission service reform and incentives.

The BKPM has recorded an increasing trend of Malaysian investment in Indonesia.

In 2014, Malaysias investment realization in Indonesia reached US$1.77 billion and ranked third among the investing countries in Indonesia.

The amount drastically increased as compared to US$711.26 million recorded in 2013.

The investment realization of Malaysia in Indonesia during 2010-2014 reached US$4.1 billion from 1,898 projects.

Malaysian investments are in the construction, food plantation, and food industry sectors, he pointed out.

"The potential areas of investment for Malaysia are huge as the ratio reaches 33 percent. It means that significant amount of investment can be encouraged to be immediately realized, apart from the new investments," Sibarani stated.

Director of Sectorial Promotion of BKPM Ikmal Lukman remarked that the investment market team is exploring the interests of Malaysian investors who are keen to invest in the automotive component industry.

"At the moment, investors are exploring possibilities with the industry regional management regarding the location to invest in this sector," he added.(*) 

Malaysia vows to improve investment in Indonesia - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

World Economic Forum 2015 - Jakarta

*Indonesia 2015 - East Asia in the New Global Context Original *




*Indonesia 2015 - Trust or Bust? *




* Indonesia 2015 - The Geopolitics of Asias Energy Supply *




*Indonesia 2015 - Pumping Asias Infrastructure Pipeline *




*Indonesia 2015 - The New AEC Context *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Peresmian Kapal Tol Laut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Peresmian Kapal Tol Laut
> 
> View attachment 218928
> 
> View attachment 218931
> 
> View attachment 218929
> 
> View attachment 218930
> 
> View attachment 218932



Was it locally made?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Was it locally made?




15.000 DWT ROro Ship, servicing freight transport from Lampung(panjang) to Surabaya(tanjung perak) - only 30hours journey. Japanese build.

_"Sementara itu, spesifikasi kapal KM Mutiara Persada III berbobot 15.380 gross tonnage dan berkapasitas 150 unit kendaraan campuran dengan 700 penumpang. Adapun panjang kapal buatan Jepang ini yaitu 150 meter dan lebar 23 meter dengan kedalaman draft 13,68 meter."_ Proyek Tol Laut Resmi Diluncurkan | Industri - Bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkElf

bekas jepang 25 thn lalu. gimana-gimana lebih ekonomis beli kapal bekas asal kondisi masih layak dan sesuai dgn kegunaan, sampe beberapa tahun lalu China aja juga ikut rebutan bekas jepang. 
Kapal 'Tol Laut' Senilai Rp 100 Miliar Punya Panjang

Direktur Utama PT Atosim Lampung Pelayaran, Ryan Bernandus mengatakan pihaknya membeli kapal ini dengan harga lebih dari Rp 100 miliar. "Kapal ini dibuat di Jepang tahun 1991," kata Ryan di Pelabuhan Panjang, Lampung, Rabu (6/5/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Daihatsu Motor to produce 
5m cars, new model in 2016 *
*
Linda Yulisman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, May 08 2015, 8:42 AM






Four millionth: Industry Minister Saleh Husin (in the driver’s seat) and Astra Daihatsu Motor president director Sudirman Maman Rusdi (in the passenger seat) test drive a Daihatsu Terios as Daihatsu sales operation chief executive Djony Bunarto Tjondro (left), Daihatsu Motor Company chairman Koichi Ina (second left), Japanese Embassy representative Shuichi Akamatsu (third left) and PT Astra International president director Prijono Sugiarto (right) look on during a ceremony to celebrate the company’s of 4 million cars production in Jakarta. Antara/Wahyu Putro
Business News

Commonwealth aims to boost women’s financial literacy
Mega structure
Restoring humanity to leadership
Major automobile manufacturer Astra Daihatsu Motor (ADM) may produce 5 million vehicles next year, a move that would strengthen its position as Daihatsu’s biggest production base outside Japan.

Prijono Sugiarto, the president director of ADM’s parent company, Astra International, said the group had approved a plan to produce a new model that would be manufactured locally starting from next year to help meet its target. The development of the model will cost around Rp 1 trillion (US$76.06 million).

In line with the plan, ADM would try to gradually boost its exports until it reached 30 percent of total production from a current level of 15 percent, Prijono added.

“I think we are on the right track to achieve that,” Prijono said Thursday during a ceremony to mark ADM’s production of 4 million units.

Starting local assembly in Indonesia in 1978, ADM now runs two facilities, including an engine plant, in Sunter, North Jakarta, and Karawang, West Java, with overall annual capacity of 530,000 units It sources autoparts from 216 first-tier suppliers and 1,105 second-tier suppliers.

Apart from making cars for Daihatsu, the plants also assemble vehicles for Toyota. As of May, ADM has made 2.08 million vehicles for Daihatsu (51. 9 percent) and 1.92 million for Toyota (48.1 percent).

The company exports to 48 destinations in Asia, the Middle East, Africa and South America.

ADM president director Sudirman Maman Rusdi said that the 5 million target would likely be achieved, as the firm could produce 430,000 units this year and another 530,000 units next year in line with recovering market demand.

The new model that it intended to produce would be sold under both Toyota and Daihatsu brands, he added.

“We haven’t decided yet whether to produce it in the Karawang or the Sunter plant. But all of our plants can produce any model according to demand,” Sudirman said.

ADM and Toyota have previously collaborated on a number of models, such as multi-purpose vehicles Daihatsu Xenia and Toyota Avanza and low-cost green cars Daihatsu Ayla and Toyota Agya.

ADM, Sudirman went on, would also employ its research and development (R&D) center in Karawang to build the new product.

ADM aims for its R&D center to be capable of carrying out full model change by 2019.

- See more at: Daihatsu Motor to produce 5m cars, new model in 2016 | The Jakarta Post*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi Inspect the Development of Prahaa Sentani Traditional Market for Papuan (9/5/15)










_Jokowi: Prahaa Sentani Jadi Pasar Percontohan Terpadu - News Liputan6.com_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jatibarang Dam in Semarang Completed and Fully Operational









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


New Priok Port Develpment Progress














--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Welcome to Bali Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@pr1v4t33r @Indos kalau mau sih Indonesia bisa bikin pulau buatan juga dengan mudah di LCS biar makin rame

*President to boost Merauke as nation`s granary*
Senin, 11 Mei 2015 21:32 WIB | 355 Views

Manokwari (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government plans to boost Merauke as the nations granary by managing its 4.6 million-hectare area after the district launched a grand rice harvest on 300 hectares of paddy fields, stated President Joko Widodo.

Speaking at the inauguration ceremony of the Sulawesi-Maluku-Papua Optical Fiber Cable System here on Sunday, the president stated that the decision to make Merauke as the nations granary is an enormous program to fulfill the domestic rice needs. 

"I have decided that Merauke is proclaimed to become the nations granary, starting this year," he said.

The head of stated noted that the enormous program can be achieved by implementing modern mechanization.

"If the people in Merauke really work towards seriously implementing the program by using suitable modern agricultural mechanism, the rice production from an area of 4.6 million hectares will equal any other area in Indonesia," Jokowi emphasized. 

However, the president was still uncertain about the time period when the program could be realized. Therefore, the program is targeted to be completed within the next three years.

He explained that 1.2 million hectares of land can yield 7 tons per hectare on an average and 8.4 million tons of rice production can be achieved.

"If one day, the entire harvest can be collected from 4.6 million hectares of land, then the rice production will reach over 24 million tons. This means that Merauke has already fulfilled the domestic rice needs of around 30 percent," he elaborated.

Moreover, if rice production is collected from the entire province, then Indonesia will possibly become the largest rice producer in the world.

Jokowi admitted that the program requires substantial funding to realize it. 

During his three-day working visit to Papua, President Joko Widodo today also attended a grand harvest on rice fields measuring 300 hectares in Wapeko, Kurik Sub-district, Merauke District, Papua Province.

The grand harvest was conducted by using a combine harvester, and paddy planting was later carried out by using a paddy transplanter.

Before some 500 local farmers, the head of state remarked that Merauke should become a food exporter in the future.

The government, in its efforts to boost paddy production, has distributed paddy harvesting and planting machines to the local farmers.(*)

President to boost Merauke as nation`s granary - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> @pr1v4t33r @Indos kalau mau sih Indonesia bisa bikin pulau buatan juga dengan mudah di LCS biar makin rame



Bisa aja, cuma gak ekonomis sama sekali. Di deket LCS kan indonesia punya kepulauan Natuna. Ada pulau laut yang paling luar (utara). Udah ada 2 fasilitas pelabuhan disana. Kalo mau bikin rame paling asik jadiin aja SCS operation center di Natuna. Dilengkapin fasilitas buat AU, AL sama marinir. Terus patroli rutin sekitaran Natuna bareng2 US sama ASEAN navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> @pr1v4t33r @Indos kalau mau sih Indonesia bisa bikin pulau buatan juga dengan mudah di LCS biar makin rame



Bisa menganggu proses alih teknologi C-705...............


----------



## Nike

*Government to review bilateral investment treaties*
Senin, 11 Mei 2015 19:48 WIB | 413 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government has decided to review its bilateral investment treaties (BITs) with several countries in a bid to lend legal certainty and protection to investment, Chief Economic Minister Sofyan Djalil stated here on Monday.

"This must be reviewed because it no longer fits in the framework of development. Many BITs were signed in 1960-1970," the coordinating minister for economic affairs remarked after a coordination meeting.

He emphasized that the treaties need to be reviewed in keeping with the current developments in the world with regard to offering investment protection to avoid possible legal issues on investment that can hurt Indonesia or the countries to which the investors belong.

"The key to attracting investment is to offer protection to foreign investors. We need to offer strong protection to an investment, which has not been handled well, to avoid the need for arbitration," he emphasized.

Sofyan pointed out that there were several legal cases that led to disputes between Indonesia and foreign investors. He expressed hope that the new agreements inked later would be able to avoid inconsistencies and legal violations related to investment.

"We saw that several bilateral agreements were made while the economic condition was quite different (from current global situation), and therefore, we will review them," he stated while referring to the assets of Century Bank, Newmont, and Churchill.

Chairman of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Franky Sibarani remarked that the review will be carried out to adjust with the current economic situation in a bid to ensure order and improve the investment climate.

"Certainly, there will be adjustments due to the FTA (foreign trade agreement) and others, but the point is that in the current five years of investment, we need to give freedom to discuss issues relating to investment," he said.

The idea to review BITs with 67 countries has existed since the government of former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono aimed at offering consistency with regard to local and international laws. 

Meanwhile, other reasons are aimed at preventing multinational companies of advanced countries from applying pressure and shielding developing countries such as Indonesia from investment risks, he added.(*) 

Government to review bilateral investment treaties - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President hopes Indonesian products enter PNG market*
Selasa, 12 Mei 2015 19:48 WIB | 589 Views

Port Moresby, PNG (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo believes that products from the country can enter and dominate the Papua New Guinea (PNG) market.

"If Indonesian products enter PNG, it will be easy for business players to enter the country," the president said here on Tuesday.

According to the head of state, with the upcoming implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC), Indonesia should be ready to keep up with other countries.

"The boundaries of all member states of the ASEAN will open following the implementation of the AEC. Therefore, we all have to be ready," the president remarked.

Furthermore, he expressed his pride in knowing that Indonesian business players could dominate the PNG modern market, where 50 percent of the products are Indonesian.

Jokowi also believes that Indonesian products have high competitiveness and should be further improved to enter the neighboring country.

"We should not be mere spectators in the market," he said.

The Indonesian president was in PNG on May 11 and 12 for a two-day working visit.

During his visit to PNG, the president signed cooperation agreements on the prevention of cross-border crimes, including those related to drugs and terrorism, and on capacity building of human resources to explore the oil and energy sectors.

In the field of economy, Indonesia and Papua New Guinea have agreed to increase cooperation in various areas, encourage trade beyond border market regions, boost the strengthening of infrastructure and investment cooperation, and push for private sector participation in the fields of energy, telecommunications and fisheries.

Jokowi also took time to hold a dialogue with Indonesians who reside in Papua New Guinea.

There are as many as 2,500 Indonesians in Papua New Guinea, working as skilled employees in a number of fields.

Of the 2,500 Indonesians, 1,000 live in the border areas, while 1,500 live in the capital of Papua New Guinea, Port Moresby.(*)

President hopes Indonesian products enter PNG market - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*President Jokowi considers request to build sea toll gate in Timika*
Sabtu, 9 Mei 2015 19:36 WIB | 1.384 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) in the the middle of community to discuss maket market development and integrated terminal Pharaa, Sentani, Jayapura, Papua, on Saturday, the project began to take place. (ANTARA/Hafidz Mubarak A.)
Jayapura (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is considering the request made by the Papua provincial administration to construct a sea toll gate in Timika, Mimika district.

"We will look into the possibility," he affirmed while conducting the first ceremonial groundbreaking of Hamadi-Holtekam Bridge said here on Saturday.

In the upcoming months, several sea toll gates will be inaugurated, including one in Sorong, West Papua province, he added.

"Around August-September, the sea toll gate in Sorong is expected to commence operations. The sea toll gate was built on land covering 7,000 hectares and comprises a seaport, power plant center, and industrial areas," the president noted.

Earlier, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Soesilo had stated that the ministry had accepted all requests.

"Currently, the government is focusing on the new program that has been assigned. The Sorong Seaport is one of the five sea toll gates in Indonesia that we are focusing on," he remarked.

In addition, Head of Papuas Planning and Development Agency Muhammad Musaad said that the administration expected a sea toll gate to be built in Papua as well.

Timika and Depapre, Jayapura district, are two suitable locations where a sea toll gate can be constructed.

These seaports will highly affect the prices of goods distributed in Papua, and therefore, will encourage economic growth in the community.
(T.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Garuda and LOT Polish Airlines Agree on New Jakarta-Warsaw Flight Route*
By Jakarta Globe on 02:47 pm May 12, 2015
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Garuda Indonesia, LOT Polish Airlines, Poland




A Garuda Indonesia airplane undergoes maintenance. (JG Photo/Afriadi Hikmal)

*Jakarta. *Garuda Indonesia and LOT Polish Airlines, flag carriers of Indonesia and Poland respectively, have agreed to open a new route connecting Jakarta and Warsaw.

Garuda Indonesia President Director M. Arif Wibowo said opening a new route to Poland will help Garuda better connect with Eastern and Central Europe. Garuda currently flies to London in the United Kingdom and Amsterdam in the Netherlands.

“Poland, like Indonesia, is a destination with potentials,” Arif said on Tuesday, as quoted by state-owned news agency Antara. “That’s why Garuda is ready to sign a Special Priority Agreement with LOT Polish Airlines.”

Sebastian Mikosz, chief executive officer of LOT Polish Airlines, welcomed the plan, adding the agreement was a first step towards better cooperation.
Garuda and LOT Polish Airlines Agree on New Jakarta-Warsaw Flight Route - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's investment board holds business meeting with Chinese executives*

Kamis, 14 Mei 2015 17:39 WIB | 766 Views





Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) held a business meeting with executives from some 100 Chinese companies to introduce them to the countrys investment potentials and its one-stop service to ease investment.

"This business forum was the first such one organized by the BKPM," Chairman of the BKPM Franky Sibarani told ANTARA News here on Thursday before the forum began.

He added that realization of Chinese investment in Indonesia was still relatively small.

"The investment ratio is still 10 percent, which means that out of 10 Chinese investors, only one really invests in Indonesia," he explained.

According to records, realization of Chinese investment in Indonesia in the fourth quarter of 2014 was ranked fourth for the first time, while in the first quarter of 2015, it reached US$75.1 million in 200 projects.

"These figures have made China one of the top 10 investors in Indonesia," he affirmed.

In the last five years, the realization of Chinese investment in Indonesia reached US$1.5 billion, which is around 7 percent of the total planned investment recorded at US$23.3 billion.

"However, the investment potential of China is large. Therefore, the BKPM continues to conduct internal improvements by being more proactive in introducing the countrys investment potentials, providing better facilities and counseling for Chinese investors in Indonesia, as well as routinely holding a market sounding event and business forum like this one, which is the first to be held in China, among other measures," he stated.

Furthermore, Indonesian Ambassador to China Soegeng Rahardjo said that considering Chinas huge investment potential, the country could become the fifth largest investor in Indonesia.

"However, there must be cooperation and strong commitment between the two countries to ensure realization of investment, increase of trade and flow of tourists," he remarked.

Vice President of Bank of China Gao Ying Xin noted that the relations between China and Indonesia continued to increase, marked by the recent exchange of visits by the heads of states of both nations.

"We have funded several investment projects in Indonesia, such as mining projects in Kalimantan and Sulawesi. Our partners include Garuda Indonesia, Krakatau Steel and Sinar Mas. We have even made programs for small and medium businesses," he pointed out.

According to Gao Ying Xin, Indonesia was Chinas biggest trading partner in Southeast Asia, and with its long coastline, its position was very strategic for Chinas "One Belt, One Road" project.

With all these advantages, he added, "I believe the flow of investment and trade between the two countries will continue to increase in the future."

The business leaders who attended the forum included those from the sectors of mining, telecommunications and infrastructure.

_ (Reporting by Rini Utami/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_

_Indonesia's investment board holds business meeting with Chinese executives - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

*Current account balance expected to improve: BI*
Jumat, 15 Mei 2015 21:42 WIB | 563 Views

Endy Dwi Tjahyono. (ANTARA)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia (BI) predicted that the countrys current account deficit would narrow with the declining trend of oil fuel imports and consumption in the country.

Head of the balance of payment division of the central bank Endy Dwi Tjahyono, the government policy in oil fuel subsidy had positive impact on the countrys current account balance.

Imports of oil totaled 83 million barrels in the first quarter of this year, down from 96 million barrels in the last quarter of 2014, Endy said here on Friday.

Meanwhile the current account deficit narrowed to 3.8 billion or 1.8 percent of the countrys Gross Domestic Product (GDP) from US$6.2 billion or 2.81 percent of the GDP in the last quarter of 2014.

Endy said if the government could implement its infrastructure projects soon, imports of basic material would rise potential to result in current account deficit to widen.

"However, it is no cause for concern as the deficit would be a deficit with higher quality," he said.

It would be the same as the deficit in the first quarter of 2015 which was attributable more to consumption, he added.
(Uu.H-ASG/A014) 

Current account balance expected to improve: BI - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina secures $2.5b 
hedging facility from state 
banks *
Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, May 15 2015, 7:58 AM

State oil and gas firm Pertamina has secured a US$2.5 billion hedging facility from three state lenders, making it the largest hedging facility obtained by a state-owned enterprise (SOE).

An agreement on the facility was signed on Wednesday by Pertamina finance director Arief Budiman, Bank Mandiri corporate banking director Royke Tumilaar, Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI) finance director Rico Rizal Budidarmo and Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) human resources director Gatot Mardiwasisto.

Of the hedging figure, Mandiri provided $1 billion, while BRI and BNI provided $750 million each. The facility to Pertamina is now the largest hedging facility provided to an SOE to date.

State electricity firm PLN previously obtained $950 million in foreign exchange (FX) line from the same three banks in April, while national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia secured Rp 1.5 trillion ($113.74 million) in the form of a cross currency swap from several lenders, including BNI, in the period of June 2014 to January 2015.

Arief said that the facility would enable Pertamina to comply with current hedging requirements set by the financial regulator and at the same time meet its own FX needs, which are mostly used to import fuel, procure machinery and pay off loans.

A Bank Indonesia (BI) rule on corporate offshore loans stipulates that non-banking firms must hedge at least 20 percent of its short-term foreign denominated loans in 2015. The ratio will be raised to 25 percent in 2016.

The regulation says that the firms must also have FX assets that are at least 50 percent equal to the value of their FX liabilities in 2015. Next year, the required ratio is set higher at 70 percent.

“Our hedging needs change over time, depending on the situation. For example, we had a [FX] mismatch of $600 million in the first quarter. It would mean that we would be required to hedge at least 20 percent of that figure,” Arief said.

“However, the figure itself may rise to around $3 billion to $4 billion when oil prices are high,” he added.

Regarding its FX liabilities, Arief said that Pertamina had about $16 billion in foreign denominated loans by the end of last year, $4 billion of which were short-term loans.

“The amount of our short-term loans has shrunk since last year. So, considering present situation, I think that $2.5 billion [facility] will be enough for our hedging needs,” he said.

According to BRI finance director Haru Koesmahargyo, Pertamina currently makes up for the biggest portion of its hedging portfolio. BRI has so far provided $1.8 billion—worth of hedging facilities to state and private companies.

“We are looking to partner with a total of 22 firms, including 12 SOEs. We have prepared some of the partnership contracts, but have yet to sign them,” he said.

Meanwhile, Mandiri’s Royke said that it expected to book at least $3 billion in hedging volume by the end of the year from its partnerships with 10 SOEs. - See more at: Pertamina secures $2.5b hedging facility from state banks | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Merauke to contribute to country`s production of unhulled rice*
Senin, 18 Mei 2015 20:20 WIB | 554 Views





Haryono. (ANTARA/Asep Fathulrahman)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Agriculture Ministry said newly developed food estate in the district of Merauke, Papua, will give the country an additional rice production of 1.5 million tons a year starting in 2016. 

Head of the Research and Development Board of the Agriculture Ministry Haryono said this year the government will open 250,000 hectares of the target of 1 million hectares of food estate in Merauke.

The 250,000 hectares of food estate would be grown with rice, and with a productivity of 6 tons per hectare, it would produce around 1.5 million tons of unhulled rice per year, Haryono said.

The food estate in Merauke is expected to contribute significantly to reaching the self sufficiency target in rice, he added.

"It is one harvest per year and the production would double if harvest could take twice a year," he said.

Haryono said Merauke has 1.2 million hectares of potential flat lands to be grown with food crop such as rice.

He said the government hopes to transform 1 million hectares of the lands into rice field in 2016 including 750,000 hectares by state company and the rest by the private sector.

"This year 250,000 hectares of the land would be developed to be grown with rice," he said.

The Research and Development Center of the Agriculture Ministry will provide high yield seed variety suitable with the soil.
(Uu.H-ASG/F001) 

Merauke to contribute to country`s production of unhulled rice - ANTARA News

*Indian investor wants to build a new port in Timika*
Selasa, 19 Mei 2015 08:04 WIB | 710 Views




Paumako Port, Timika, Papua. (ANTARA)
Timika (ANTARA News) - An Indian investment company Bothra Group has indicated interest in building a new international port in Paumako, Timika, Papua.

Valkyn Clive Dmello, the president director of Jaldhi Marine Services of the Bothra Group said Jaldhi already surveyed the Paumauko harbor.

The company hopes for support from the district administration to build an international seaport in Paumako, Dmello told ANTARA News here. 

"We are interested in cooperating with the Mimika district administration to build an international class port in Paumako. We believe if Timika has a good port, the district economy would grow rapidly," he said.

He said Jaldhi Marine Services has a representative office in Jakarta and has been in operation in the past four years.

Jaldhi Marine Services already has experience in building fertilizer , coal, oil and container ports and warehouses in India and a number of other countries in Africa, America, etc.

One of the ports the company has built is the Kakinada port in India.

The company also has representative offices in China and Singapore, and currently it is building a seaport in Jambi, Sumatra.

"The condition in Kakinanda is almost the same as in Timika. Previously Kakinanda was a small town without port. But after the port has been in operation the city grew fast in economy. Timika is highly potential, therefore, we are interested in building an international port there," Dmello said.

He said the cost of building a port in Paumako could reach Rp500 billion to Rp1 trillion.

Mimika Regent Eltinus Omaleng welcome the interest shown by the Indian investor.

"We already provide the location . They only need to invest in Timika. We hope they are serious and start soon," Eltinus said.

He said the Paumako harbor is one of the busiest ports in Papua.

It needs to be developed into an international port. All goods needed by the people in the interior districts are supplied via the port of Paumako Timika, he said.

"Mimika shares borders with 15 other regencies including Asmat, Yahukimo, Nduga, Intan Jaya, Puncak, Puncak Jaya, Paniai, Deiyai and Dogiyai and all essential goods needed by the districts are supplied via Timika," he said.

He said the port of Paumako is being build to become a special cargo port, adding the one to be built by the Indian investors is a passenger port.

He said if the Indian investor began construction in July or August, Timika would have an international port in two years.
(Uu.H-ASG/H-YH) 

Indian investor wants to build a new port in Timika - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Receives Renewable Energy Investment Commitments*
_WEDNESDAY, 20 MAY, 2015_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has received investment commitments worth US$4.01 billion in the renewable energy sector from British and Scottish companies.

The BKPM received the commitments through an "Indonesia Business Forum: Energy Policy Updates and Opportunity" held in cooperation with Scottish Development International (SDI) in Glasgow, Britain.

"They have shown interest to invest in solar energy projects, with a capacity of over 10 megawatts (MW), and off-shore tidal energy projects. Several companies have also sought our help to find potential partners inIndonesia," Deputy for Capital Investment Promotion Himawan Hariyoga noted in a press statement received on Tuesday.

He said the forum was organized by the government to support its commitment to achieve green investment growth after successfully organizing the Tropical Landscapes Summit late in April.

He stated that the forum, attended by around 25 renewable energy companies based in Britain and Scotland, was held concurrently with "All Energy Sector Conference and Exhibition 2015," in which Indonesia also participated through the Indonesia Investment Promotion Center.

"We have deliberately taken advantage of the momentum to explain our new investment policy and opportunities in the new and renewable energy sector in Indonesia to energy companies in Britain that have shown interest to invest in Indonesia," he affirmed.

He emphasized that the BKPM and IIPC London were committed to ably lead prospective investors.

SDI Senior Manager for Renewable Energy and Low Carbon Technologies Ewen Cameron stated that Scotland is a leader in the development of renewable energy in England, including Europe.

SDI itself is a Scottish government agency that deals with investment in the country as well as abroad.

"We are convinced that several cooperation opportunities can be utilized by Scottish, British, and Indonesian companies," he pointed out.

He admitted that his company, along with several British companies, will visit Jakarta to explore investment in the energy and oil and gas sectors with the concerned ministries and institutions in the country.

Indonesian Ambassador to Britain and Ireland Hamzah Thayeb hailed the business forum and hoped that British and Scottish investment in the renewable energy sector would continue to increase in the years to come.

"Scotland is worthy of being considered as an integrated investmentpromotion destination in the fields of new and renewable energy sources by the concerned ministries and government agencies. Several Scottish companies have shown great interest to invest and develop new and renewable energy sources in Indonesia. The cooperation, which has been established so far, can be used as an initial platform to boost investment in Indonesia," he affirmed.

According to BKPM's data for the past five years between 2010 and 2014, the total realization of green investment reached 30.3 percent of the total investment at around Rp486 trillion as compared to the total investment value recorded at Rp1.6 thousand trillion.

Of the total realization, Rp26.8 billion is foreign investment and Rp139.1 trillion is domestic investment.

The BKPM has set a target to achieve green investment growth at 20 percent a year, so that by 2019, foreign investment can reach US$56 billion and domestic investment, Rp448 trillion.

Indonesia Receives Renewable Energy Investment Commitments | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Development of Teluk Lamong Port Completed and Ready for Operational





















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bird Population Boom in Aceh, after Mangrove forest restoration process

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

World Bank President meet with President Jokowi offering $11B new soft loan.


----------



## Nike

1600 trilyun total investment from 2010 to 2014, that's amazingly huge, almost hit 150 billion US dollar


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soekarno bridge with 1,2 km long completed in Manado, North Sulawesi, and ready for trial before inauguration by President and open for public

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Thai PTT Global Seeks to Secure Feedstock for Planned Indonesian Petrochemical Plant*
By Reuters on 05:21 pm May 25, 2015
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Pertamina, Petrochemical plant, PTT Global Chemical, Saudi Aramco



Pertamina’s distinctive logo is shown in this photograph. (JG Photo/Yudhi Sukma Wijaya)

*Bangkok*. Thailand’s PTT Global Chemical said on Monday it was in talks with Indonesia’s Pertamina and Saudi Aramco to raise naphtha capacity at Pertamina’s Balongan refinery to use as feedstock for a planned petrochemical complex in Indonesia.

PTT Global has joined with Pertamina to build a 1.5 million ton olefins cracker at Balongan City and the project required 2.25 million tons of naphtha as a feedstock, Thitipong Jurapornsiridee, vice-president for corporate finance, told investors during an earnings presentation.

Pertamina has selected Aramco to upgrade the Balongan refinery to produce more refined oil products and the refinery could be integrated with the petrochemical complex, Thitipong said.

The Indonesian national oil firm is expected to make a final investment decision on the petrochemical complex in the second quarter of 2017 and it could start its commercial run in 2022, Thitipong said.

The project has been delayed as Pertamina and Aramco need to study the expansion of refinery capacity before concluding a deal on the petrochemical project with the Thai company.

PTT Global, petrochemical flagship of state oil and gas company PTT PCL, is one of the world’s top 10 ethylene makers.

Parent PTT has joined with Aramco to develop a refinery and petrochemical complex in Vietnam.

_Reuters_
Thai PTT Global Seeks to Secure Feedstock for Planned Indonesian Petrochemical Plant - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Krakatau Steel Secures $260m Loan from Commerzbank to Build Steel Plant*
By Vanesha Manuturi on 09:57 pm May 21, 2015
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: Krakatau Steel

President Director of Krakatau Steel Sukandar (center) was shaking hands with a director of Commerzbank Ralph Lerch (right) and Senior Vice President Commerzbank for Export Finance Stefan Kilp (right) in the signing ceremony of a loan deal in CIlegon, Banten on Thursday. (Antara Photo/Asep Fathulrahman)

*Jakarta.* State steel producer Krakatau Steel on Thursday signed a deal which will pave the way for the company to secure a $260 million loan agreement from German lender Commerzbank to build a new steel processing plant in anticipation of greater domestic demand for steel ahead.

“This investment will keep Krakatau Steel ahead of the national market in hot rolled coils,” the company’s president director Sukandar said in a statement on Thursday.

The loan facility, which will be disbursed through an export credit agency, will be used for the construction of a hot strip mill in the Cilegon Industrial Estate, according to a statement.

Hot strip mills processes steel slabs into hot rolled coils, a material that’s often used in automotive components, general construction as well as oil and gas pipelines.

The plant, which would be Krakatau Steel’s second hot strip mill, which is scheduled to start operations in September 2017, producing up to 1.5 million ton of hot rolled coils annually in the first phase.

This would total the company’s production capacity to 3.9 million ton per year.

The 48-hectare plant will also be supported with steel slabs from a subsidiary of Krakatau Steel, Krakatau Posco, according to the statement.

As global demand for steel remains weak, Sukandar said he’s looking to tap into local steel demands with the new plant, citing greater support from the government.

“The government has given more attention to the steel industry in Indonesia with its plan to increase the entry fee of steel,” he added.

Ralph Lerch, the director of export finance at Commerzbank, echoed the sentiment, emphasizing that the Indonesian market remains a promising market for steel.

“We will continue to support Krakatau Steel in investing and expanding its market to become the top regional player. This agreement also signifies Commerzbank’s role towards infrastructure development in Indonesia,” he said in a statement.

Krakatau Steel will build the plant under a consortium of engineering, procurement and construction firm, which consisted of its subsidiary, Krakatau Engineering, and German plant construction and mechanical engineering firm SMS Siemag.

_GlobeAsia
_
Krakatau Steel Secures $260m Loan from Commerzbank to Build Steel Plant - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Lamong Bay Terminal opens in Indonesia*
*Lily Bertha Kartika*
26 May 2015




Lamong Bay Terminal. Photo: Konecranes 

Lamong Bay Terminal in Indonesia's Surabaya port was officially opened by President Joko Widodo on 22 May, marking a milestone for the country's transportation development.

The terminal, which will raise Surabaya's annual throughput capacity from 1.5 million teu to 3.5 million teu, can accommodate 5,000 teu vessels and is fully automated with Konecranes' systems.

Operated by Indonesian state-run Pelindo III, the terminal is part of president Widodo's plan to develop Indonesia into a maritime nation, a strategy that involves building more than 170 seaports.

Konecranes, a Finnish crane-maker, supplied 20 automated stacking cranes, remote operating stations (ROS), and associated container yard infrastructure. Konecranes also provided 10 ship-to-shore cranes and five straddle carriers.

Pelindo III project manager Prasetyadi said, "Lamong Bay Terminal is the next-generation container terminal. Thanks to the reliability, productivity, predictability, and safety provided by our Konecranes automated container handling system, we will provide our shipping line customers with uninterrupted, reliable container flow. This will be the key to build up business success in Indonesia and Southeast Asia."

Lamong Bay Terminal's automated container handling system incorporates a host of technological improvements, including stronger redundancy throughout the design and an improved ROS and graphical user interface.

Lamong Bay Terminal opens in Indonesia - IHS Maritime 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RI set to join sharia infrastructure bank 

Indonesia will become a founding member of a cross-border sharia-compliant infrastructure bank to help boost infrastructure development in various countries, a top government official says.

The bank, named Islamic Investment Infrastructure Bank, will be cofounded with Turkey and the Saudi-based Islamic Development Bank (IDB), according to Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro. “The bank’s concept is to act like a global infrastructure bank with a sharia approach. So, _* Indonesia, Turkey and the IDB will become its founding members*_,” Bambang told reporters on Tuesday.

_*To qualify as a founding member, Indonesia must contribute more than US$300 million.*_

more: _RI set to join sharia infrastructure bank | The Jakarta Post_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesian Mariculture Products Possess Significant Global Market Potential

JAKARTA, May 26, 2015 - (ACN Newswire) - The Indonesian government, through the Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministry (KKP), is focusing on increasing the production of cultured fishery products as these commodities have huge potential in the global market, a senior official stated.

_*"Mariculture products have high economic value as they have immense global market potential and good export prospects,"*_ Director General of Cultured Fisheries Affairs of the KKP Slamet Soebijakto noted in a press statement received by Antara here on Monday. He emphasized that the _*government needed to develop fishery zoning in the regions to facilitate the development of mariculture.*_

For instance, to promote seaweed development, the cultivation areas will be located up to four miles along the coastlines while in areas located four miles and beyond, seaweed will be developed using the floating net cage (KJA) equipment. Fish commodities to be developed in the zoning system will be adjusted to the local conditions. Fish species will include snapper, grouper, pomfret, starfish, abalone, or tuna.

more: _Indonesian Mariculture Products Possess Significant Global Market Potential - NASDAQ.com_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia's shipping industry estimated at US$20b

JAKARTA: Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) wants to develop the country's shipping industry. The Board said the industry has a multiplier effect which is able to spur growth in other sectors of the economy and create employment.

_*“The potential for the shipping industry is huge - the demand for ships not only for cargo, but also passenger ships, ferries, fishing boats and so on. So, we are inviting investors to fill that demand,”*_ said Franky Sibarani, head of BKPM on Tuesday (May 26).

_*The Indonesian Chamber of Trade and Industry values the shipping industry at US$20 billion. This is before taking into account the potential of the country's maritime economy worth US$171 billion.*_

more: _Indonesia's shipping industry estimated at US$20b - Channel NewsAsia_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



~ Indonesia - Iran Relation ~

Indonesia Keen to Boost Oil Import from Iran

Indonesian Economy Minister Sofyan Djalil voiced his country's willingness to boost import of Iranian crude supplies and Tehran's experience in building refineries.

_*"Indonesia is currently importing between 800,000 to 900,000 barrels of Iranian crude which can be increased,"*_ Djalil said in a meeting with Iranian Communications and Information Technology Minister Mahmoud Vaezi in Tehran on Sunday.

The Indonesian economy minister pointed to the meeting of Iran-Indonesia Economic Cooperation Commission held on Saturday, and said, _*"During the commission meeting, we discussed building an oil refinery in Indonesia by utilizing Iran's energy capacities."*_

more: _Farsnews_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia Keen to Start Jakarta-Tehran Direct Flights

Indonesian Economy Minister Sofyan Djalil in a meeting with Iranian Communications and Information Technology Minister Mahmoud Vaezi in Tehran on Saturday called for the establishment of direct flights between the two countries' capitals.

_*"We need to continue our negotiations with regard to establishing direct flights between Indonesia and Iran to enable the two countries' traders and ordinary people to travel easily,"*_ Djalil said during the 11th Iran-Indonesia Economic Cooperation Commission Meeting.

more: _Farsnews_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tehran, Jakarta ink MoU

_*Iran and Indonesia ended the 11th meeting of joint economic cooperation commission on Sunday by signing an MoU.
*_
The MoU was signed by the Minister of Communications and Information Technology Mahmoud Vaezi and visiting Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Sofyan Djalil, IRNA reported.

Speaking at a press conference, also attended by Djalil and his delegation, Vaezi stressed that the two sides are determined to strengthen relations between their private and public sectors.

more: _Tehran, Jakarta ink MoU_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Iran agrees to develop hydro power projects in Indonesia

_*The Iranian Government has finalized agreement to develop 48 hydroelectric power plants in Indonesia.*_

Iranian Energy Minister Hamid Chitchian and Indonesian Economics Affairs Coordinating Minister Sofyan Djalil have signed the deal.

Chitchian told MEHR News Agency: "Iranian power plant companies, whose technical capabilities are internationally competitive, could help Indonesia in building power plants; currently, 11,700MW of hydroelectricity is distributed in national grid, which indicate the capabilities necessary for cooperation with Indonesian government to that end."

Indonesia intends to build small-sized hydroelectric power plants ranging between 1MW and 10MWin the next five years.

more: _Iran agrees to develop hydro power projects in Indonesia - Energy Business Review_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soekarno Bridge, 1.127m in Manado opened for public and will be inaugurated today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkElf

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia's shipping industry estimated at US$20b
> 
> JAKARTA: Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) wants to develop the country's shipping industry. The Board said the industry has a multiplier effect which is able to spur growth in other sectors of the economy and create employment.
> 
> _*“The potential for the shipping industry is huge - the demand for ships not only for cargo, but also passenger ships, ferries, fishing boats and so on. So, we are inviting investors to fill that demand,”*_ said Franky Sibarani, head of BKPM on Tuesday (May 26).
> 
> _*The Indonesian Chamber of Trade and Industry values the shipping industry at US$20 billion. This is before taking into account the potential of the country's maritime economy worth US$171 billion.*_
> 
> more: _Indonesia's shipping industry estimated at US$20b - Channel NewsAsia_



Ironic, the government talk about how big the multiplier from shipping industry, at the same time killing the small local shipping company using new regulation.



> Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub) memberikan batas waktu hingga Februari 2016 kepada para pengusaha di bidang pelayaran yang sudah memegang izin usaha angkutan laut, agar memenuhi persyaratan modal dasar minimal Rp 50 miliar dan modal disetor minimal Rp 12,5 miliar. Apabila hingga batas waktu pihak operator tak mampu memenuhi persyaratan tersebut, izin usaha yang dipegang akan dicabut oleh regulator.



Polite way to close small shipping company with less than 3-5 ship and reduce competition for the bigger player.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DarkElf said:


> Polite way to close small shipping company with less than 3-5 ship and reduce competition for the bigger player.



Or maybe a way to force them doing joint venture and form bigger, more professional and more profitable business.


----------



## DarkElf

pr1v4t33r said:


> Or maybe a way to force them doing joint venture and form bigger, more professional and more profitable business.



Using the same logic, the government should make the same regulation and close all the small shop/stall, traditional market, farmer, fisherman or any small private business. Forced them to joint venture.

In the end more competition is always good for customer. Usually in smaller port town, there's only 1 big player who bother to service the port and 2-3 small shipping company. Without competition the big player can easily jack up the price and/or reduce the service quality.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DarkElf said:


> Using the same logic, the government should make the same regulation and close all the small shop/stall, traditional market, farmer, fisherman or any small private business. Forced them to joint venture.
> 
> In the end more competition is always good for customer. Usually in smaller port town, there's only 1 big player who bother to service the port and 2-3 small shipping company. Without competition the big player can easily jack up the price and/or reduce the service quality.




I do agree that more competition mean better price & option for customer. I don't know what the real reason behind the regulation. What about safety reason in public transport business? shipping for cargo and public transport by the sea is considered vital and can be dangerous if managed carelessly, just like the air transport. The fatality can be substantial if bad thing happen on the sea.

We all familiar with 'sinking overcapacity boats' story. That's alone is an enough reason to tighten the regulation and force the players in shipping business to operate more professionaly and bring more safety factor into consideration.


----------



## DarkElf

pr1v4t33r said:


> I do agree that more competition mean better price & option for customer. I don't know what the real reason behind the regulation. What about safety reason in public transport business? shipping for cargo and public transport by the sea is considered vital and can be dangerous if managed carelessly, just like the air transport. The fatality can be substantial if bad thing happen on the sea.
> 
> We all familiar with 'sinking overcapacity boats' story. That's alone is an enough reason to tighten the regulation and force the players in shipping business to operate more professionaly and bring more safety factor into consideration.



Maybe the intention is good just like you said, but it's definitely overkill. One thing we need to remember, a ship is expensive, so the owner already have all the incentive needed to not get any accident, especially for small shipping company, one big accident can make the owner bankrupt and/or even go to jail. IMO Better regulation and inspection is the answer not some arbitrary number.

Beside 50m is way too high, a company already can be profitable with 2 ships and attentive owner who care about his customer need/request.

Also Lion Air is a good lesson that there's no real correlation between size and professionally. Plenty other smaller regional airline has a better track record than Lion. Oh yeah, the air industry also have similar regulation now, ironically there won't be a Susi Air (and maybe a Susi Pudjiastuti as Jokowi's minister) today, if the regulation already implements in 2000's


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DarkElf said:


> Maybe the intention is good just like you said, but it's definitely overkill. One thing we need to remember, a ship is expensive, so the owner already have all the incentive needed to not get any accident, especially for small shipping company, one big accident can make the owner bankrupt and/or even go to jail. IMO Better regulation and inspection is the answer not some arbitrary number.
> 
> Beside 50m is way too high, a company already can be profitable with 2 ships and attentive owner who care about his customer need/request.
> 
> Also Lion Air is a good lesson that there's no real correlation between size and professionally. Plenty other smaller regional airline has a better track record than Lion. Oh yeah, the air industry also have similar regulation now, ironically there won't be a Susi Air (and maybe a Susi Pudjiastuti as Jokowi's minister) today, if the regulation already implements in 2000's




That's why i think joint venture is a preferable option for relatively small shipping business operator. This kind of policy is kinda expected from jonan. this is inline with his response toward lion air incident. Whether this bring more good than harm is still need to be seen in the future.


----------



## DarkElf

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's why i think joint venture is a preferable option for relatively small shipping business operator. This kind of policy is some kinda expected from jonan. this is inline with his response toward lion air incident. Whether this bring more good than harm is still need to be seen in the future.


IMO a good rule should encourage entrepreneurship and safety, also not raising the bar to enter the industry to almost impossible level and creating too big to be punish player.


----------



## Indos

DarkElf said:


> IMO a good rule should encourage entrepreneurship and safety, also not raising the bar to enter the industry to almost impossible level and creating too big to be punish player.



yup, I am agree on you, I think that our finance minister is not really a good one, in energy sector he also has a dumb policy by making oil price (premium) get floating, it will result in more inflation, better not to decrease the price even though international oil price is going down. Oil from Shell and others also need to be regulated in order to be in line with the broaden policy.

About the shipping industry, yup, It is better to keep the industry with so many players in side, it will good to keep inflation low as well. The next thing needs to be done by government is to raise tax for imported steel. Krakatau Steel is bleeding right now. Cheap steel from China can hurt our steel industry and I dont care about the trader whose effort is only to import. On the other side, the industrialist needs to be helped, some ones who really make products or services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

116 Km (Cikampek-Palimanan) Toll road section will be inaugurated June 10th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Merak-Bakauheuni 5000 GT Class Ferry Crossing Vessels owned by The Ministry of Transportation of Indonesia






_Official sea trial of *KMP Batumandi*, a ferry 5000 GT class owned by The Ministry of Transportation of Indonesia at Sunda Strait. The ferry achieves 18.0 knot in average trial speed with 80% displacement and 100% MCR main engines (2x3500HP). *Build by Daya Radar Utama Shipyard.*_





_Official sea trial of* KMP Legundi,* a ferry 5000 GT class owned by The Ministry of Transportation of Indonesia at Java Seas. The ferry achieves 18.0 knot in average trial speed with 80% displacement and 100% MCR main engines (2x3500HP). *Build by *_*Dumas Tg.Perak Shipyard.*





_Official sea trial of *KMP Sebuku*, a ferry 5000 GT class owned by The Ministry of Transportation of Indonesia at Bangka Straits. The ferry achieves 18.3 knot in trial speed with 80% displacement and 100% MCR main engines (2x3500HP). *Build by Mariana Bahagia Shipyard.*_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sinking Indonesia Docks, Idle Ships Spur $6 Billion Port Revamp





_ President Joko Widodo wants to cut logistics costs to drive domestic trade and increase exports. _

Widodo, who took office in October and is universally known as Jokowi, is investing $6 billion in the seafaring nation’s ports. It’s a small start. He estimates it will take $450 billion to fix his country’s infrastructure—outmoded dams, airports, and rail lines. The tangled logistics in the world’s fourth-most-populous nation can cause absurd anomalies. It’s cheaper to import oranges from China to Jakarta than to transport the fruit domestically from Borneo, a quarter of the distance. In Semarang, it can take 10 days to move materials through the container port, forcing manufacturers to hold bloated inventories. “There’s no reliability, no regular frequency, so you cannot do ‘just in time,’” says Richard Lino, CEO of state port company Pelabuhan Indonesia II. He sees progress under Jokowi: “It’s completely different because we have 100 percent support from the top.”

more: _Widodo Overhauls Indonesia's Ailing Ports in $6 Billion Makeover - Bloomberg Business_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PT PAL to Produce 500 Commercial Vessels






Presidential chief of staff Gen. (ret.) Luhut Binsar Panjaitan said state-owned shipmaker PT PAL Indonesia would receive Rp25 trillion ($2B) from the government to produce around 500 commercial vessels in the next five years. “The funds are now Rp25 trillion and there could be more as our economy grows,” Luhut told reporters in Surabaya on Thursday. 

The funds are expected to be disbursed in the near future following approval from the Finance Ministry. “The processes left are through the State Secretariat and the president,” said Luhut.

According to Luhut, the funds were granted to PT Pal as the company would build Indonesia’s shipping industry. “I saw the manufacture of warships and they were being constructed by our own nationals,” said Luhut.

Luhut added that President Joko Widodo always prioritized the use of domestic products as much as possible as it could create job fields.

PT PAL Indonesia president director M. Firmansyah said his company would not be the sole producer the said commercial vessels, and that the project would involve all shipyards nationwide. “Of course it has to meet our criteria, which are design, quality control and management process standards,” he said.

_PT PAL to Produce 500 Commercial Vessels | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_


----------



## acelaw

*Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate (JIIPE) *
Java Integrated Industrial and Port Estate - Home

JIPE is being developed as the new industrial development center at north side of Gresik to support economy activities in East Java Province and Indonesia in general. This industrial development will also be supported by the development of residential and sea port estate.

The development of JIIPE’s area in the proposed location has been complied with the local regulation (Perda) Number 8 Year 2011 about Spatial Plan of Gresik Regency of 2010 – 2030.





master plan by Hernawan Widhi, on Flickr


1,761 ha industrial estate integrated with port estate offering competitive logistic and energy:
* Deep sea port with draft of -16 meters at your door step
* Direct piping connection from jetty to your factory
* Toll road connection from Surabaya and Juanda International Airport
* Railroad direct access to the estate, complemented with rail terminal, providing direct link to all access point in Java island
* Availability of competitive skilled man power
* Single point of processing investment approval
* Flood-free estate, environment friendly dikes and water supply systems
* Residential estate
* Fully redundant services and ready plug-in utilities: electricity & gas, water supply, solid waste management & waste water treatment plant
* Standard factory buildings and warehouses for sale and rental
* Lots for industry and logistic park
* Office building and commercial space
* International standard 2 x 18 holes golf course
* Priority industrial lots for energy intensive and heavy industries.


progress>> 










Interchange tol solo kertosono @ boyolali...









Proyek tol Solo - Kertosono dari udara by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

Lamong bay|*Surabaya*
*phase 1*



desain1 by Hernawan Widhi Anggara, on Flickr

Quote:
The new terminal will increase the port’s capacity to 3.5 million TEUs (twenty-foot equivalent units) from currently 1.5 million. - See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2....ZbwIPOeM.dpuf


Aerial View Terminal Teluk Lamong by Hernawan Widhi Anggara, on Flickr


Aerial View Terminal Teluk Lamong by Hernawan Widhi Anggara, on Flickr


TTL by Hernawan Widhi Anggara, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jatigede: 2nd Largest Dam in Indonesia will be completed this year, progress 95%

The Jatigede Dam is an embankment dam currently under construction on the Cimanuk River in Sumedang Regency, West Java, Indonesia. The primary purpose of the dam is irrigation but it will also provide for flood control, water supply and hydroelectric power generation. Water in the reservoir will be used to help irrigate 90,000 ha (222,395 acres) of farmland and the power station is expected to have a 110 MW capacity.









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jatibarang Dam, Recently completed in Semarang, Central Java. Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Bukit Asam's new coal port inaugurated in Tarahan, Lampung, (10/6/2015).

Transportation Minister Ignatius Jonan is scheduled to inaugurate a coal port belonging to state-owned coal miner PT Bukit Asam (PTBA) in Tarahan, Lampung, on Wednesday. Improving the capacity of the company’s coal port was part of a joint commitment and effort to improve synergy among state-owned enterprises, the Transportation Ministry said in a statement.















“The cooperation between PTBA and state-owned railway operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) is aimed at supporting national energy policy,” said the ministry as quoted by Antara news agency in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Under the partnership, which was initiated in 1984, PTBA is responsible for coal mining activities while KAI handles transportation matters.

Meanwhile, sea transportation and electricity generation are entrusted to state shipping firm PT Bahtera Adhi Guna and coal-fired steam power plant (PLTU) Suralaya.

The ministry says that with the recently built quay, PTBA’s coal port in Tarahan will become Indonesia’s biggest port, with the ability to accommodate vessels with dead-weight tonnage (DWT) of 210,000. Currently, Tarahan coal port can accommodate three vessels with a capacity of 210,000 DWT, 80,000 DWT and 10,000 DWT all at once.

“With its port development, PTBA can compete with coal producers from Australia while at the same time support the government’s maritime sovereignty program,” says the ministry.

“This can also help push forward the national shipping industry and serve domestic coal needs.”


_Bukit Asam’s coal port to be inaugurated | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New crane for the Newpriok Port
2 units container crane (CC) & 3 units rubber tyred gantry crane (RTG) from Japan arrived at Tanjung Priok Port to fulfil the need of the Newpriok Container Terminal 1 (NPCT1).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, has set Bima, West Nusa Tenggara, to become Minapolitan aquaculture area, as it is considered to have big potential to develop fisheries and marine products industry such as milkfish, shrimp, seaweed, salt, and pearl.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Iran, China, Indonesia finalize refinery deal

Iran, China and Indonesia have reached a final agreement on building a refinery on the East Java island to process 150,000 barrels per day of heavy crude oil, an Iranian official said on Wednesday. The joint venture plan envisages Iran supplying feedstock and partially financing the project and China providing 85% of the funds, head of the Iranian Oil Exporters Union Hassan Khosrojerdi said.







“Negotiations are underway with Iranian Minister of Petroleum Bijan Zangeneh for supply of heavy crude feedstock under a long-term contract,” Khosrojerdi said.

Joint cooperation protocols for providing heavy crude by Iran were signed during last month’s visit to Tehran by an Indonesian trade delegation. 

Khosrojerdi said there are further plans to build five refineries for processing gas condensates in Indonesia by the three countries' private sector.

The six projects, including the oil refinery, are expected to need $3.5 billion of investment, he added. 

Indonesia is building four refineries, each with capacities ranging between 300,000 bpd and 350,000 bpd, to cut its dependency on oil product imports.

Total refining capacity will rise to 1.68 million barrels per day by 2022 from about 800,000 bpd now when all the four refineries come on stream.

Last month, Indonesian Energy Minister Sudirman Said met Zangeneh and and two sides agreed on crude oil supplies by Iran and cooperation in engineering and technical services.

Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Economics Sofyan Djalil also traveled to Tehran and met several Iranian officials. Iran's Energy Minister Hamid Chitchian said the two countries reached a final agreement on building 48 power plants in the Southeast Asian country.

Oil officials have hinted at a new export strategy, including construction of refineries which would use Iranian crude for a period of 20-25 years.

“With the construction of refineries abroad, Iran can count on permanent and stable customers for a couple of decades and guarantee demand and supply for long terms,” Deputy Minister of Petroleum Abbas Kazemi said last week. 

So far, Iran has signed an MoU with Brazil to construct a refinery for processing 300,000 barrels per day of crude oil.

Kazemi said negotiations have also been held for the construction of a refinery in India to process 400,000 bpd of crude. 

_PressTV-Iran, China, Indonesia finalize refinery deal_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Toll Road Section (Gempol - Pandaan) will be Inaugurated Today. This section is part of (Pasuruan-Gempol-Pandaan-Malang) toll road plan.














_Laik Operasi, Tol Gempol–Pandaan Diresmikan Hari Ini | Selalu Ada Yang Baru_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

116 Km, Cipali (Cikopo - Palimanan) toll road section opened for public. Part of Trans Java Toll Road (1000Km+) that planned to be completed in 2018.



























_WEST JAVA | Cikampek - Palimanan Toll Road - 116 Km - Page 42 - SkyscraperCity_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda Indonesia airline is on a buying spree at the Paris Air Show.






Airbus announced Monday that the Indonesian flagship carrier signed a letter of intent for 30 wide-body A350 jets, which could serve routes from Jakarta or Bali to Europe. If confirmed, the order would be worth up to $9 billion at list prices, though airlines usually negotiate discounts.

Earlier Monday, Boeing announced a tentative order by Garuda Indonesia for up to 60 jets.

Asian carriers are expected to dominate global aircraft demand over the next two decades, with Boeing estimating that roughly two out of every five new planes will head to Asia.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boeing has announced a tentative order from Indonesia's Garuda airline for up to 60 jets at the opening of the Paris Air Show.






The planemaker said Monday that Garuda signed a letter of intent to buy up to 30 its popular single-aisle 737 MAX and 30 of Boeing's 787-9 jets. The 60 jets, if confirmed, would cost 10.8 billion dollars at list prices, though airlines usually negotiate discounts.

Rival Airbus announced Monday that it has made a deal with Saudi Arabian Airlines to be the first airline to fly the Airbus A330-300 regional jet, redesigned for domestic and regional routes.

Thousands of people streamed into the world's oldest air show Monday from throughout the world's $700 billion aerospace and defense industry.


_THE LATEST: Airbus gets order for 60 jets from GECAS | UTSanDiego.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Trade Surplus Rises to $950 Million in May

Indonesia's trade surplus swelled to $950 million in May from $454 million in April as imports tumbled in Southeast Asia's largest economy, the official statistics agency said Monday. A Wall Street Journal survey of eight economists had showed a median forecast for a surplus of $650 million amid declining imports and exports.






Indonesia has posted a trade surplus for six straight months, a welcome development as the country tries to plug a current-account deficit. The nation, however, is also facing weaker consumption as it struggles with its lowest economic growth in more than five years.

Indonesia's exports were $12.56 billion in May, falling 4.11% from a month earlier. Total exports declined 15.24% from a year earlier. Imports fell 8.05% sequentially to $11.61 billion. From a year earlier, total imports dropped 21.40%.

The country, with a nearly $900 billion economy, has recorded a deficit in its current account in the past three years amid faltering growth in China, the largest buyer of Indonesian coal and minerals.

_- Indonesia Trade Surplus Rises to $950 Million in May as Imports Dive - NASDAQ.com_
_- Indonesia&#39;s trade surplus increases in May_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

World's Best Cabin Staff
1. Garuda Indonesia
2. Cathay Pacific
3. Singapore Airlines
4. Asiana Airlines
5. Malaysia Airlines
6. Qatar Airways
7. EVA Air
8. ANA All Nippon Airways
9. Thai Airways
10. Hainan Airlines

The world's top 10 airlines of 2015
1. Qatar airways
2. singapore airlines
3. cathay pacific airways
4. turkish airlines
5. emiretes
6. etihad airways
7. ANA all nippon airways
8. Garuda Indonesia
9. EVA air
10. Qantas

World's Best Airport Services
1. ANA All Nippon Airways
2. EVA Air
3. Garuda Indonesia
4. Asiana Airlines
5. Cathay Pacific
6. Thai Airways
7. Singapore Airlines
8. Korean Air
9. Dragonair
10. KLM

World's Cleanest Aircraft Cabins
1. EVA Air
2. Singapore Airlines
3. ANA All Nippon Airways
4. Cathay Pacific
5. Asiana Airlines
6. Garuda Indonesia 
7. Japan Airlines
8. Hainan Airlines
9. Korean Air
10. Hong Kong Airlines






4Star Airport





3Star Airport





_WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS | the Passengers Choice Awards_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly built Cipali Toll Road from the Sky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Government to Grant Pertamina 70% Stake in Mahakam Gas Block*

*Jakarta*. Indonesian state-owned oil and gas firm Pertamina will take a 70 percent stake in the Mahakam natural gas block when the permit of its current operators runs out at the end of 2017, the government said on Friday.

Sudirman Said, the minister for energy and mineral resources, said in Jakarta that Pertamina would work with the blocks current operators, Total of France and Inpex of Japan, after their permit expired on Dec. 31, 2017.

Total and Inpex are 50-50 stakeholders in the block, but will see their combined share go down to 30 percent once Pertamina takes over.

“Afterward, Pertamina can decrease its stake by selling shares to other parties in a manner that makes maximum business sense,” Sudirman said at a press conference.

He said further discussions would take place next week on safeguarding the interests of local operators in East Kalimantanm where the block is located. The ministry will also continue talks with Total and Inpex regarding the shares.

Sudirman said the decision was based purely on business calculations, with political no pressure on the government to decide one way or another.

“There was no pressure on the president. All parties to the discussion had business in mind when we talked about the share of ownership,” he said. “The government took part in the discussion because Pertamina and the two other operators asked us to join.”

Pertamina’s president director, Dwi Soetjipto, said the company was making preparations ahead of taking over the block on Jan. 1, 2018.

They include preparing for goods and service procurements to support the operation, transitioning the information technology system, preparing financial, contracts and human resources divisions, and other tasks necessary to ensure a smooth transition.

“It will be important for us to have the existing operators involved in managing the Mahakam block,” Dwi said, adding he also expected support from the energy ministry.

Dwi said Pertamina would need around $2.5 billion in annual investments in Mahakam for prospecting for new oil and gas reserves.

Pertamina is also in talks with workers on the Mahakam block, who will officially become Pertamina employees when it takes over. “Because most of the employees are Indonesians, they want to join Pertamina,” Dwi said.

The Mahakam block produced 1.76 billion cubic feet per day (bcfd) of gas last year. Production is expected to slow to 1.7 bcfd this year, Reuters. reports.

Government to Grant Pertamina 70% Stake in Mahakam Gas Block - The Jakarta Globe




===== *wiken nyuws* =====​

*Minions speak Indonesian*






Planning a trip to the cinema to watch the newly released _Minions _movie? Don’t forget your Indonesian dictionary.

The movie’s cute little yellow creatures speak a gibberish language – but it is dotted with Bahasa Indonesia.

Utterances including _terima kasih_ (thank you), _kemari_ (come here) and _Paduka Raja _(Your Highness) can be heard throughout the movie, which was released on Wednesday.

Metrotvnews.com reported recently that the use of Indonesian in the movie was down to one of the directors, Pierre Coffin, having emotional and blood ties to Indonesia.

Coffin, the director of _Despicable Me_ (2010) and _Despicable Me 2_ (2013), is the son of Indonesian novelist Nurhayati Sriharini Siti Nukatin, better known by her pen name NH Dini.

Coffin is a child of NH Dini’s marriage to French diplomat Yves Coffin; the couple separated in 1984.

In another interview, Coffin confessed that he had used Indonesian in minion speech since _Despicable Me_.

“I find the Indonesian language very beautiful. It is like music,” he said.

Apart from Indonesian, the movie’s animated stars’ dialogue contains languages including Spanish, Italian, English and Greek. (ika)

Minions speak Indonesian | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Vision of Humanity_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesian Movies Nab Three Awards in China

Three Indonesian movies nailed awards in two international film festivals in China within the past two weeks.
In Shanghai International Film Festival, _"Siti"_, directed by Eddie Cahyono, *won the best cinematography and the best scenario* for the New Asia Talent Competition. “Siti” defeated movies from six other nations, including from China, Japan, and South Korea.

The Shanghai International Film Festival is the obly film festival accredited by the International Federation of Film Producers Associations. The festival, first held in 1993, now comes in a bigger design, with 900 screenings in 35 cinemas.

Another Indonesian movie,_ “Biji Kopi Indonesia(Aroma of Heaven)”, _*won in Hainan Film Festival*, Maritime Silk Road of the 21st Century, as the Best Documentary Motion Picture. _"Sokola Rimba"_ won an award in the festival as the *The Best Soundtrack Music*.

The festival gave appreciation to movies from China and other nations in Asia, particularly those in the Silk Road. There were eight foreign movies in the nomination, with Sokola Rimba and Aroma of Heaven being two of them.

_Indonesian Movies Nab Three Awards in China | Art & Culture | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian President Joko Widodo To Ban Import Of Ships*
in International Shipping News 23/06/2015






President Joko Widodo has said he would ban import of ships because shipbuilding industry in the country is already capable of producing them, Indonesia’s Antara news agency reported.

“Orders abroad will no longer be allowed. Why should we order abroad while we are already able to build them,” he said during a dialogue with shipbuilding industrialists at PT Anggrek Hitam shipyard in Batam, Riau Islands, during a working visit to the region on Sunday.

He said after visiting shipbuilding industries in Batam, he now knew that domestic industries were really able to build ships.

“Later I will ask for the list of ships needed by state-owned companies, ministries and institutions,” he said.

The President said PT Anggrek Hitam has been able to build all kinds of ships from passenger ship, roll-on roll-off ferry ship, cargo ship, tanker and others.

“We can build them ourselves,” Joko Widodo, better known as Jokowi stated.

He said shipbuilding industry in the country must be given serious attention as the country has set a target of building a maritime axis through sea toll road development to improve connectivity.

“In Batam there are 104 shipbuilding industries. After returning from here I will gather officials from state-owned companies, the ministry of defence, the ministry of transportation, the ministry of fisheries and marine resources, state-owned oil company PT Pertamina, gas company PN Gas and (order them) to no longer order ships from abroad,” he said.

He said local contents in the domestic product perhaps were still around 40 per cent but he believed in stages they would increase.

“When I visited Korea I was stunned. Here I was stunned more after knowing because ships can also be built here. Industries here can also build a 17,500 DWT tanker. So, I have no more doubt,” he added.
Source: BERNAMA

Indonesian President Joko Widodo To Ban Import Of Ships | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

MarveL said:


> *Indonesian President Joko Widodo To Ban Import Of Ships*
> in International Shipping News 23/06/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko Widodo has said he would ban import of ships because shipbuilding industry in the country is already capable of producing them, Indonesia’s Antara news agency reported.
> 
> “Orders abroad will no longer be allowed. Why should we order abroad while we are already able to build them,” he said during a dialogue with shipbuilding industrialists at PT Anggrek Hitam shipyard in Batam, Riau Islands, during a working visit to the region on Sunday.
> 
> He said after visiting shipbuilding industries in Batam, he now knew that domestic industries were really able to build ships.
> 
> “Later I will ask for the list of ships needed by state-owned companies, ministries and institutions,” he said.
> 
> The President said PT Anggrek Hitam has been able to build all kinds of ships from passenger ship, roll-on roll-off ferry ship, cargo ship, tanker and others.
> 
> “We can build them ourselves,” Joko Widodo, better known as Jokowi stated.
> 
> He said shipbuilding industry in the country must be given serious attention as the country has set a target of building a maritime axis through sea toll road development to improve connectivity.
> 
> “In Batam there are 104 shipbuilding industries. After returning from here I will gather officials from state-owned companies, the ministry of defence, the ministry of transportation, the ministry of fisheries and marine resources, state-owned oil company PT Pertamina, gas company PN Gas and (order them) to no longer order ships from abroad,” he said.
> 
> He said local contents in the domestic product perhaps were still around 40 per cent but he believed in stages they would increase.
> 
> “When I visited Korea I was stunned. Here I was stunned more after knowing because ships can also be built here. Industries here can also build a 17,500 DWT tanker. So, I have no more doubt,” he added.
> Source: BERNAMA
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo To Ban Import Of Ships | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide



What the hell? Ban imports? Sorry, it doesn't work that way. Others would ban Indonesian exports. Indonesia should and could help it's own industry in order to make it competitive, but you can't just impose a blanket ban on imports. Tarrifs, sure. WTO ring a bell?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IR-TR said:


> What the hell? Ban imports? Sorry, it doesn't work that way. Others would ban Indonesian exports. Indonesia should and could help it's own industry in order to make it competitive, but you can't just impose a blanket ban on imports. Tarrifs, sure. WTO ring a bell?




That's just a sensational headline. The ban will be applied only on government's spending, not public/private purchase. Meaning, government will not buy new ships from foreign shipyard if local shipyard can fulfil the needs. We have more than 250 active shipyard that ready to satisfy government's needs for ships, in any size and requirement.

If private company want to import their ships, they still can do that. no problemo.


----------



## IR-TR

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's just a sensational headline. The ban will be applied only on government's spending, not public/private purchase. Meaning, government will not buy new ships from foreign shipyard if local shipyard can fulfil the needs. We have more than 250 active shipyard that ready to satisfy government's needs for ships, in any size and requirement.
> 
> If private company want to import their ships, they still can do that. no problemo.



My bad. That's sensible policy. Good for Indonesia.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia still favored by foreign investors 

Foreign direct investment (FDI) inflow to Indonesia has continued to rise, along with direct investment in South-East Asia, despite the slowdown in economic growth, says an UN report.






_The World Investment Report 2015 revealed that FDI inflows to Indonesia rose by 20 percent to US$23 billion in 2014_, while the combined direct investment in the region saw a rise of 5 percent to $133 billion.

"Indonesia is still more attractive compared to the other neighboring countries such as Vietnam and Thailand," Pratito Soeharyo, Director for Business Empowerment for the Indonesia Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), told the press in Central Jakarta on Wednesday.

Vietnam, an important location for low-cost production by foreign companies, saw its direct investment inflows increase 3 percent to $9.2 billion in 2014.

_The BKPM has expressed its plan to achieve its investment target at Rp 519.5 trillion this year, an increase of around 14 percent as compared to the value recorded in the previous year. The realization investments in the first quarter hit Rp 124.6 trillion, a 16.9 percent increase from last year’s Rp 106.6 trillion in the same period._

However, investment in Indonesia is still hampered by business regulation and licensing, according to Shinta Widjaja Kamdani, chairwoman for Indonesia Employers Association

_Indonesia still favored by foreign investors | The Jakarta Post_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Companies called to use rupiah for transactions 

Bank Indonesia (BI) says it is hoped that all companies in Indonesia can use rupiah for all daily transactions starting from July 1.






“In the short term, there might be some obstacles to overcome because the companies will have to convert their US dollars into rupiah before making payments and this demands additional costs,” the central bank’s assistant director of money management department, Agustinus Fajar Setiawan, said as quoted by Antara in Semarang on Wednesday.

However, he said, BI hoped that this would not be used as an excuse by companies to avoid using rupiah for transactions because this regulation must be upheld. There would be tough sanctions for any company which violated the rule, starting from warning letters to prohibiting them from attending finance service traffic.

_“If starting from July 1 there are companies that still carry out non-cash transactions using US dollars, we will impose sanctions on them,”_ said Agustinus.

_“First, we give them a written warning. Second, we will order them to pay fines amounting to 1 percent of the total transactions at a minimum and Rp 1 billion (US$75,000) at a maximum,”_ he said.

_As a final sanction, they would be prohibited attending finance service traffic and prohibited from making transactions using banking services_, he added.

Agustinus said BI hoped that banking transactions in US dollars, which now had reached between $6.5 billion - $7.1 billion per month, could be reduced in stages.

_Companies called to use rupiah for transactions | The Jakarta Post_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia mulls over incentives to boost national shipping dock industry

Indonesia's Investment Coordination Agency (BKPM) mulled to provide tax allowance incentive for foreign firms planning to invest in the country's shipping dock industry, saying that the policy was related to President Joko Widodo's plan to stop acquisition of ships from foreign countries.






According to BKPM Chairman Franky Sibarani,_ Indonesia has received pledges of five foreign shipping firms from China, South Korea, Japan and Australia to invest in national shipping industry with a total value of 9.34 billion U.S. Dollars._

The pledges were received from October last year to May this year, Franky said.

"The moratorium policy has a great consequence as there were more than 5,000 foreign ships operating in Indonesia at present. This would be the right time to fill the domestic ship demands for national producers," Franky said here on Wednesday.

Citing results of a survey on shipping dock industry in the region carried out by a Japanese agency, he said that Indonesia's shipping dock industry was highly competitive compared to those operating in the region.

Indonesia's high competitiveness in the industry lies in its labor cost, land leasing, procurement and electricity cost advantages compared to those in Laos, Myanmar and Vietnam, Franky cited the results of the survey.

He said that the tax allowances would be provided for the production of various ships including ferry ships, tankers, sailed ships and fishing boats using steel, fiber glass and woods.

"We believe that the tax allowance and moratorium policy would make Indonesia an interesting place for shipping investors to invest their business here," he said.

Franky said the production of national shipping dock takes only 40 percent of their actual production capacity due to massive orders on foreign ships to operate in national waters.

The tax allowance policy was also expected to boost up national ship production which now only slightly supplies 0.3 percent to global ship market at the moment, he added.

He furthermore said that the tax allowance was also eventually expected to increase adoption of domestic components in the industry which now only uses 30 percent for their productions with the larger portion of 70 percent were now still imported from foreign countries.

Indonesia has prepared Tanngamus in Lampung province and Lamongan in East Java province to accommodate shipping dock yard industry areas, but investors are eyeing areas in Gresik, East Java, Bitung in North Sulawesi and Makassar in South Sulawesi province as their investment sites.

_President Widodo said on Monday that he would issue a decree that bans state-run firms to import ships from foreign countries as he believes that national shipping docks were capable to supply the needs of ship for domestic market. _

_Indonesia mulls over incentives to boost national shipping dock industry - Xinhua | English.news.cn_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi Agrees to Inaugurate Indonesian Hospital in Gaza

Indonesian Medical Emergency Rescue Committee (MER-C) Indonesia announced that President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo has expressed his willingness to inaugurate an Indonesian-funded hospital in Gaza Strip, Palestine.
"We have invited the President to inaugurate the hospital and he has expressed his willingness to do so,” said member of Indonesian MER-C Presidium dr. Jose Rizal Jurnalis in Jakarta on Thursday (18/6).






He also saud that MER-C Indonesian representatives on Wednesday met with the President to report that that the construction of the hospital has been completed.

_The hospital, which began construction last year on 9,000 square-meters of land donated by the Palestinian Authority, is located only three kilometers from the Israeli border._

Its pentagon-shaped building was designed by an Indonesian architect. It also also serves as a token of friendship between Palestine and Indonesia and is a symbol of pride for Indonesians.

_The cost of building the hospital amounts to approximately Rp30 billion (US$3.26 million)._ MER-C collected money through fund raising to cover the construction costs.

_The two-story building is due to be fitted with 100 beds and will be staffed primarily by Palestinians with a few Indonesian volunteers._

Over the years, Indonesian volunteers have traveled to and from Palestine, including members of the MER-C. Earlier this month, 15 Indonesian volunteers from the Asia-Pacific Community for Palestine left the country for the Gaza Strip.

_Jokowi Agrees to Inaugurate Indonesian Hospital in Gaza | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

*Trains Ordered for North-South Line of Jakarta Mass Rapid Transit System*










Sumitomo Corporation (Head Office: Chuo-ku, Tokyo, President and CEO: Kuniharu Nakamura) and Nippon Sharyo, Ltd. (Head Office: Nagoya, Aichi, President and CEO: Akira Nakagawa) have been awarded a contract by MRT Jakarta (funded by Special Capital Territory of Jakarta; hereinafter, “MRTJ”) to supply 96 subway cars for Indonesia’s first subway line, the North-South Line of the Jakarta Mass Rapid Transit system. The contract is valued at 13 billion yen.

The cars provided under the contract will adopt the Standard Urban Railway System for Asia (STRASYA), an urban railway system developed by Japanese railway companies in partnership with the Japanese government to promote the export of Japanese railway systems to Asian countries. The basic idea of STRASYA is to achieve safer and more energy-efficient trains by utilizing the know-how on how to design and build reliable cars of the kind that are already used in Japan. Introducing these cars can improve punctuality and stability of operation while eliminating the need for frequent maintenance. The project represents the first time in two decades that newly built Japan-made trains will be introduced into the Indonesian railway system, where used Japanese trains are still playing an important role.

Indonesian president Joko Widodo has been a strong supporter of the Jakarta Mass Rapid Transit project since he was governor of Jakarta and has emphasized the importance of expanding infrastructure development to match the rapid population and economic growth currently underway. The project is also regarded as a flagship project of the Metropolitan Priority Area initiative aimed strengthening the strategic partnership between Japan and Indonesia and as such is a very important and high-visibility project for both governments.

Sumitomo Corporation and Nippon Sharyo have a track record in supplying trains globally, such as to the United States, Taiwan and the Philippines. In Indonesia, the two companies have partnered with a state-run company to jointly establish and operate a railway engineering firm, which has contributed to the community through technology transfer and developing the Indonesian railway industry. MRTJ is planning to extend its MRT tracks for about 8 kilometers in a northward direction and to build new tracks running across Jakarta in an east-west direction. With plans to build new railway systems in other Indonesian cities also in the works, Sumitomo Corporation and Nippon Sharyo expect to make further contributions while continuing to expand its share of the country’s railway market.

-Outline of the project
Length : 15.7 kilometers
Location : South Jakarta (from Lebak Bulus to Bundaran Hi)
Number of trains : 16 coaches (one coach is composed of six cars), 96 cars
Delivery time : 185 weeks (about three and a half years after starting construction)

sumitomo.co.jp
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RI to boost bilateral ties with Vietnam*

The Indonesian and Vietnamese ministers of foreign affairs are scheduled to hold a meeting on Thursday afternoon in an attempt to boost the ties between the two countries.

"The meeting will review the cooperation between Indonesia and Vietnam over the last three years to see what we have done and what we can improve," said Indonesian Ambassador to Vietnam Mayerfas in a press conference on Thursday.

The meeting would be the second one after the last meeting in Hanoi in 2013.

Among the matters discussed will be economics and tourism cooperation.

The trade values between both countries reached US$5.8 billion in 2014, based on the Foreign Affairs Ministry data.

The ambassador said that both countries aimed to reach $10 billion in trade by 2018.

Mayerfas also added that there were currently 30 Indonesian companies in Vietnam from various industrial sectors, including property, food, paper and farming.

"We also want both countries to get to know each other better as I think Indonesia has not fully understood Vietnam as a country," he said.

The mutual understanding was also intended to boost the tourist industry, he added.

Indonesia aims to double the number of Vietnamese tourists to Indonesia to 80,000 people this year from 40,000 last year.

Meanwhile, there were 100,000 Indonesians who visited Vietnam last year.

The meeting will also mark the bilateral relation between both countries that has existed for 60 years. (fsu)
*RI to boost bilateral ties with Vietnam | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*The Wall Street Journal*

*Working Toward Sustainable Global Fisheries*
If the world begins fishing smarter—not harder—the dividends could immense.






The ocean is a frontier for sustainable growth. It offers increased food security, economic growth and value-added investment opportunities to nations willing to develop maritime resources without using them up. Yet there is an urgent need to deal directly with declines in the value and harvest of wild-capture fisheries around the world.

Globally, marine fisheries support 260 million jobs, add more than $270 billion to global gross domestic product and provide 3 billion people with nutritious sources of protein. But half of these fisheries produce less seafood, jobs, value and biodiversity than they could otherwise. This is primarily due to perverse incentives, weak laws, poor enforcement, unreported harvests and widespread poaching.

Specific political and economic measures and investments are required to deal with these challenges. Governments need to reduce overfishing, enforce regulations of illegal fishing and enable those with the legal right to manage these resources. There is growing evidence that the benefits of such incremental investments far outweigh the costs. Countries that understand this are taking action.

In Indonesia, overfishing is rampant. Illegal, unregulated and unreported fishing costs the economy more than $20 billion each year. The government has responded with a series of important measures, including a prohibition on the use of all trawl and seine nets, size limits and restrictions on important species that are in decline, a moratorium on new fishing licenses for foreign built vessels, and the destruction of illegal vessels that threaten Indonesia’s sovereignty and prosperity.

Underscoring the demand for seafood, during the first quarter of 2015 Indonesia’s fisheries industry grew at twice the national rate. Catches for certain fish are also up, with Indonesia’s tuna yield increasing 80% from April to May of this year. Now the challenge is to ensure that these fisheries are sustainable, otherwise such benefits will quickly erode.

There are examples to suggest that this goal can be achieved. Over the past 14 years, the U.S. has accomplished a dramatic reversal in the state of fisheries in its federal waters by improving governance, empowering responsible domestic fishermen, discouraging poachers and increasing transparency. It has slashed the number of overexploited stocks to 37 from 92, while increasing the number of rebuilt populations. The number of fishing jobs in recent years has increased 23% while revenues are up 30%.

There’s every reason to believe that other countries can bring about similar transformations in their waters, and there are compelling incentives to do so. New research shows we can increase profits in the global fishing sector by $74 billion a year if fisheries are managed sustainably. Even though fisheries are currently being heavily harvested in most countries, global fish production could rise by 14% if we fished smarter, not harder. This transition to ocean prosperity could also come fast, unfolding on average within a decade. While it isn’t free, the benefits from transitioning from business-as-usual far outweigh the costs, on the order of 10 to one.

The same research, however, suggests that the alternative scenario of continuing with business as usual is a dark one—a dramatic fall in fish production and a steady erosion in profits until the sector becomes a net money loser, unable to survive without substantial subsidies from the government.

There is no reason to passively accept this narrative. What is required are for more leaders to work with fishers and private-sector partners to achieve investment opportunities that implement reforms and unlock the value fisheries hold for those that rely on them.
_
Ms. Pudjiastuti is Indonesia’s minister of marine affairs and fisheries. Ms. Lubchenco is on the faculty at Oregon State University and was from 2009 to 2013 the administrator of NOAA and under secretary of commerce for oceans and atmosphere. 

Working Toward Sustainable Global Fisheries - WSJ_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> _Working Toward Sustainable Global Fisheries - WSJ_



Comrade, if you like, u can post "illegal fishing (IUU) related topic" here:

Indonesia Navy blow up 3 illegal vietnamese fishing boat - bookmark this page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Comrade, if you like, u can post "illegal fishing (IUU) related topic" here:
> 
> Indonesia Navy blow up 3 illegal vietnamese fishing boat - bookmark this page



ok. thanks 


*Another 30 countries to be given visa-free entry to Indonesia next year*
Mimi Hudoyo, Jakarta, June 25, 2015







INDONESIA is planning to grant 30 more countries visa-free facilities next year in a bid to grow arrivals, the country announced in less than two weeks since it waived visa requirements for 30 countries.

Speaking at closed-door meeting on tourism with president Joko Widodo and tourism stakeholders yesterday, Indonesia’s tourism minister Arief Yahya said: “The president has instructed me, and invited the tourism industry to give their input, on giving another 30 countries visa-free entry to Indonesia.”

“The point of the visa-free facility is, first of all, to improve service standards and secondly, to compete with other countries,” he elaborated. “Malaysia has granted the facility to 164 countries and Thailand, 56 countries. With the latest additional 30 countries getting the visa waiver, we are currently giving 45 countries the facility.”

Indonesia’s recent move to lift visa requirements for 30 countries is expected to add another one million arrivals in the next 12 months or 500,000 arrivals for 2015.

“Our arrival target this year is 10 million so we expect to reach 10.5 million with the new visa policy,” Arief said, adding that the extra revenue generated could reach US$1 billion in a year or US$500 million this year.

Indonesia’s immigration law stipulates visa-free entry for another country can only be granted in cases where there is reciprocity.

Commenting on this, Arief said: “The law is still valid. However, reciprocity is like a chicken-and-egg scenario. (Indonesia can offer this first), after which the Ministry of Foregn Affairs can then approach these countries to give Indonesians visa-free entry.”

But he pointed out that the higher the number of countries giving Indonesia free entry, the bigger the chance that the foreign exchange rate of the rupiah would be adversely affected “as more Indonesians will spend money overseas”.

Another 30 countries to be given visa-free entry to Indonesia next year - TTG Asia - Leader in Hotel, Airlines, Tourism and Travel Trade News


----------



## acelaw

*Indonesia set to become fourth-largest economy*
TOKYO -- If you are a business owner trying to decide which Asian country to invest in, it might help to know that Indonesia is on track to become the world's fourth-largest economy in 2050.

According to a forecast released this week by the Economist Intelligence Unit, Asian economies are leading the way with Indonesia, China, India and Japan expected to be in the world's top five economies in terms of nominal gross domestic product.

The projection is intended to help companies make strategic business decisions over the long term, taking into account factors such as the availability of an educated workforce, the openness of the economy, the legal framework and quality of bureaucracy.

Indonesia's and Mexico's economies, which were ranked 16th and 15th respectively in 2014, will move up to fourth and eighth, knocking Italy and Russia out of the top ten.

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Econ...argest-economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesia bids to muffle noisy mosques*
Vice-president sets up team to sample loudspeaker noise, with view to getting country’s 800,000 mosques to emit ‘more harmonious, melodious sound’




There is often a ‘loudspeaker war’ between mosques in the same area vying to outdo each other, the vice-president’s spokesman said. Photograph: Bay Ismoyo/AFP/Getty Images

Indonesia has set up a new team to reduce noise from mosques, an official said on Thursday, as places of worship go into overdrive during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.

There are about 800,000 mosques in the world’s most populous Muslim-majority country, but residents living nearby have long complained that their speakers are too loud.

Places of worship become particularly active during Ramadan, which this year runs from mid-June to mid-July, when mosques blare out religious sermons even earlier than usual.

In an attempt to tackle the issue, Indonesia’s vice-president, Jusuf Kalla, who also heads of an umbrella group for many of its mosques, has formed a team to sample the noise from mosque loudspeakers across the country, his spokesman Husain Abdullah said.

“The idea is for mosques to turn down the volume a little so that the sound can be heard only by residents in the immediate area,” he said, adding that the aim was to have a “more harmonious, melodious sound coming from mosques”.

He also said that mosques should ensure that the sounds they produced did not clash with other local noise. There was often a “loudspeaker war” between places of worship in the same area trying to outdo each other, he said.

The group, set up earlier this month, has already collected many samples and will send a report to the vice-president, who plans to sit down with Indonesia’s top Muslim clerical body and Islamic organisations and discuss how to tackle the issue.

The group will complement a previous initiative, which saw about 100 teams of technicians deployed across the country to help fine-tune mosque loudspeakers and give advice on how best to arrange them to reduce noise.

Abdullah acknowledged that regulating the country’s noisy mosques would be difficult and called on the Indonesian Council of Ulema to issue a fatwa on the issue.

Indonesia bids to muffle noisy mosques | World news | The Guardian


----------



## MarveL

*Sondakh to make Indonesia's Rajawali global player in food supply*
Monday, 29 June 2015

By: IZWAN IDRIS






_Tan Sri Peter Sondakh(inset), the Indonesian billionaire, made his fame and fortune turning around sickly state-owned enterprises into hugely profitable companies. Now, the Rajawali Group chairman and chief executive officer(inset) told StarBis he is interested in making his company a global giant in the palm oil business._

JAKARTA: Tan Sri Peter Sondakh, the Indonesian billionaire, made his fame and fortune turning around sickly state-owned enterprises into hugely profitable companies.

He launched in 1986 Indonesia’s first private television company and rolled out Asia’s first prepaid telecommunication services in 1997 – at the onset of the Asian financial crisis.

He rescued a cigarette maker from the brink of bankruptcy and made Semen Gresik – now Semen Indonesia – the number one player in the country’s cement industry.

Now, the Rajawali Group chairman and chief executive officer has set his sight on making his company a global giant in the palm oil business.

His gameplan may even help Felda Global Ventures Holdings Bhd (FGV) reverse its own waning fortune.

“I am hoping that FGV will make a lot of money from this deal,” he told _StarBiz_ at his office in central Jakarta’s business district recently.

He talks about the potential synergy between the two companies. Rajawali’s Eagle High Plantations Tbk has a lot of land, 425,000 ha, scattered across Indonesia, while FGV had the experience in the downstream side of the business.

“If not in Indonesia where else can it (FGV) grow?” Sondakh asked.

He also dismissed claims that proceeds from the exercise – FGV is paying close to RM2.8bil for a stake in Rajawali’s plantation business – will be used to purchase assets from 1Malaysia Development Bhd (1MDB) projects.

“I am not investing in new property projects in Malaysia. Maybe in other things, but not property,” he said.

His focus is to build in Indonesia.

In Jakarta, near its headquarters, the Rajawali Group is completing work on its latest luxury hotel – the St Regis Jakarta – which is scheduled to open next year.

Sondakh is ranked sixth richest in Indonesia by Forbes with an estimated net worth of US$2.3bil (RM8.6bil). That gave him a lot of clout in a region where business and politics often mix.

“I always work with an institution in my joint ventures,” he said.

FGV on June 12 announced it had entered into heads of agreement with Sondakh’s Rajawali group to acquire a 37% stake in PT Eagle High plantations Tbk for US$680mil. It is also buying Rajawali’s sugar cane plantation for US$67mil.

Eagle High has a total land bank of 425,000ha – in Kalimantan, Papua New Guinea (PNG) and Sulawesi. About 160,000 ha of its land had been planted.

Sondakh sees PNG as the game changer for the industry. It huge land mass and proximity to China – the biggest market for palm oil products – makes the area the hottest plantation spot for global players.

Sime Darby Bhd in October last year bought New Britain Palm Oil Ltd, which has 135,000 ha of plantation land in PNG for US$1.74bil.

It was a missed opportunity for FGV.

The company, which had seen its profits tumbling in recent quarters, said the partnership with Rajawali will transform the company into one of the world’s largest fully integrated oil palm plantation companies.

*Presidential blessing*

Sondakh said he had met President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo over the deal with FGV, and he said the president was keen on the tie-up as an opportunity to improve the living standards of more than 2 million Indonesia farmers.

Sondakh’s close relationship with the top office in Indonesia goes back a long way since the days of President Sukarno.

“I know Megawati Sukarnoputri since we were younger,” he said. Megawati was Indonesia’s fourth president and a daughter of Sukarno.

Sondakh came from a family that had been in the commodity business since the 1960s. They were first in the coconut business, which Sondakh took over in 1984.

Later in 1986, he started Indonesia’s first private television network Rajawali Citra Televisi Indonesia (RCTI) with Bambang Trihatmodjo, one of the sons of then President Suharto.

Sondakh no longer owns RCTI, but he is making a comeback in the broadcasting industry with the launch of Rajawali TV in May this year.

His partnership with the president’s son brought him closer to the administration. In 1991, Sondakh was called in to take over debt-laden cigarette maker Bentoel Group from its private owners.

Reluctant at first, Sondakh decided to give it a go after some persuasion. Bentoel’s debt restructuring process took six painful years, but by March 1997 the company had paid off all its foreign borrowings.

That timely decision spared the company the worst of the wild currency swings during the Asian financial crisis of 1997/98. Bentoel was listed in 2000 and later acquired by British American Tobacco for US$700mil.

While Sondakh was keep busy putting Bentoel’s financials in order, he was again asked by the government in 1996 to take over a fledgling telco.

Seizing the opportunity, he launched Asia’s first prepaid services in 1997 and by 2002 had gained a 15% subscriber market share in Indonesia.

In 2005, Sondakh sold part of the company PT Excelcomindo Pramata (XL) to Telekom Malaysia Bhd.

The next year, he was tasked by then President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono to buy out Mexican Cemex Group’s 25% stake in Semen Gresik – a listed cement producer.

Sondakh put down his own money and ended up with a 25% stake in Semen Gresik, while the Indonesian government holds 51% of the company.

He asked for full management control to turn around the company and by the time he sold out his stake in March 2010 the stock had risen from 1,800 rupiah in July 2006 to 7,000 rupiah.

The company, which had changed its name to Semen Indonesia and controls a 42% market share in the country, is currently trading at around 12,000 rupiah.

“I believe in creating values for our partners,” Sondakh said.

Indonesia, with its abundance of natural resources and healthy demographics, should be a magnet for foreign investment, but a slew of obstacles make it a tough sell for investors to come in.

For plantation companies, buying huge tract of land in Indonesia is never easy nor cheap. The law stipulated that only listed companies can own more than 100,000 ha of plantation land. This puts a huge valuation premium of listed planters.

First Resources Ltd, which has 190,000 ha in Indonesia, is currently traded at about US$17,000 per ha.

A recent selldown on Bumitama Agro Ltd pushed down its valuation at just about US$15,000 per ha. Bumitama is 31% owned by IOI Corp Bhd.

The valuations are “without any deal premium,” said Arief Sidarto, an executive advisor to the chairman at Rajawali group.

“This deal with FGV is transformational. Others are watching,’’ he said.

As it is, both Rajawali and FGV are completing a due diligence process. The biggest task for FGV now is to convince its shareholders that this deal with Rajawali will be beneficial to them.

The company is likely to seek its shareholders’ approval in August.

Sondakh to make Indonesia's Rajawali global player in food supply - Business News | The Star Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Yudhoyono, former Indonesian president, having dialogues with students of Tsinghua University. Not only Chinese students, but Indonesian students also attended the event. Beijing, China, 28 June 2015.





SBY delivered a keynote speech in front of the audience of the 4th World Peace Forum on “Asia Pacific Security Cooperation”. Beijing, China, 27 June 2015.





Having conversations with the Vice President of the People's Republic of China Mr. Li Yuanchao, before the World Peace Forum. Beijing, China, 27 June 2015.

source: Aniyudhoyono Instagram.

intermeso nemenin si mr marty disebelah...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Dropped from Money Laundering Blacklist*





A worker hangs Islamic prayer rugs for display outside a shop at a market in Jakarta.
Reuters
The Financial Action Task Force, an international body that sets standards for anti-money laundering and combating terrorist financing, said Indonesia is no longer on its blacklist.

The FATF, in a statement, congratulated Indonesia over “the significant progress” it made addressing deficiencies it had in fighting money laundering and terrorist financing. The country is longer subject to the FATF’s monitoring process, according to the statement.

Indonesian officials exulted in the news, according to a local media report. Its removal came as a result of a regulation issued in February authorizing the government to block terrorist-linked bank accounts, according to the local report.

The announcement comes at the end of an FATF plenary, held last week in Brisbane, Australia. Countries that fail to implement FATF’s standards on anti-money laundering and counter-terrorist financing policy run the risk of being labeled as high-risk or uncooperative jurisdictions, making it more costly and difficult for those nations to transact with the banking systems of FATF member states.

At the plenary, the FATF cited progress by Uganda, which it chided in February. Since then, the FATF said Uganda “has taken significant steps” toward improving its legal regimes, including the enactment earlier in June of an anti-terrorism law. Because its passage was so recent, the FATF said, it couldn’t assess the law’s reach, but the FATF encouraged Uganda to keep up the good work.

Ecuador “has made significant progress” by addressing its deficiencies on a technical level, the FATF said, noting that it will make an on-site visit to address whether the country is implementing the reforms passed.

The FATF also called out Iraq, saying it’s “not yet satisfied” that Iraq has made enough progress to improve its anti-money laundering and counter-terrorist financing legal regime. The FATF said Iraq needs to implement an array of legal measures to move off the body’s blacklists.

Bosnia and Herzegovina made a commitment to the FATF to work with it and a regional anti-money laundering body to address its issues, the FATF said.

In addition, the FATF said de-risking “is a complex issue that goes far beyond” its typical remit of anti-money laundering and terrorist financing. Less than a year after saying de-risking counter-intuitively introduces risk back into the financial system, the FATF said it “gathered preliminary information on the potential drivers” of the phenomenon, which involves financial institutions backing out of business relationships with customers due to potential legal, reputational or regulatory concerns.

“There is a continued need to improve the evidence base in order to determine the causes, scale and impact of de-risking,” the FATF said.

_Write to Samuel Rubenfeld at Samuel.Rubenfeld@wsj.com. Follow him on Twitter at @srubenfeld_.

Indonesia Dropped from Money Laundering Blacklist - Risk & Compliance - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to be eighth-largest AIIB shareholder with $672 mln stake*
JAKARTA, JUNE 28

Indonesia will sign up as a founding member of the China-backed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) with an investment of $672.1 million paid over five years, the Finance Ministry said in a statement on Sunday.

Indonesia will be the eighth-largest shareholder in the AIIB, the statement said, without detailing what percentage its share would represent. Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro is scheduled to travel to Beijing to sign the agreement on Monday.

The AIIB will begin with authorized capital of $50 billion, eventually to be raised to $100 billion. (Reporting by Gayatri Suroyo and Fransiska Nangoy; Editing by Paul Tait)

Indonesia to be eighth-largest AIIB shareholder with $672 mln stake| Reuters

===

*Indonesia to push for AIIB to finance power projects*

Power plants and transmission systems will at the top of Indonesia's agenda when founding members of the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank submit proposals for the bank's first round of investment.

"Our top candidates are in the power sector - power plants and [power] transmission [projects]," Indonesian Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said on Monday.

"Right after that is [a] sea port. Indonesia is an archipelago and we need good connectivity.

"The most important thing for us now is to get as many projects as possible financed by the AIIB."

Bambang said founding members had agreed to speed up the investment process and cut the kind of red tape holding up projects at the Asian Development Bank and World Bank.

"It takes half a year in the ADB [to approve a project, and] a year in the World Bank," he said. "We hope that in the AIIB, it can be within months."

To achieve that, the AIIB's decision-making process would have to be shorter and simpler than that at the other multilateral banks, the minister said.

"It doesn't have to have things like ADB's no-objection letter," Bambang said, referring the bank's requirement for the host country to send a letter indicating it had no objection to a project before it could be carried out.

Bambang said Indonesia would apply to host the AIIB regional office when talks on opening more branches began.

Non-member countries, including Japan, have voiced concern about transparency as well as potential corruption within the newly formed bank.

But Bambang said he believed the AIIB would adequately address corruption issues, even if its decision-making process was shorter than that at other multilateral institutions.

"A longer [process] does not guarantee there will be no corruption," the minister said.

"And sometimes [in other multilateral banks], although there are no concerns about corruption, delays still happen for no reason."

Indonesia to push for AIIB to finance power projects | South China Morning Post

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Container Ship and LPG Tanker Collide near Surabaya*
By Aiswarya Lakshmi June 30, 2015




Navigator Aries. Photo by Navigator Gas

_* LPG tanker Navigator Aries (23,333 dwt, built 2008), and containership Leo Perdana (33,423 dwt, built 2007) collided yesterday in waters off Gresik, nearby the Port of Tunjung Perak in Surabaya, Indonesia.*_


The collision caused a fire on the 2008-built tanker, which was quickly put out by the crew. The tanker, owned by Navigator Gas, suffered a 5-meter breach on its port side.

The tanker suffered large breach in the port side and caught fire, which was quickly extinguished.

During the collision there were no injured crew, but both ships were seriously damages and small quantity of fuel spilled into the water.

Four tugs were dispatched at the scene of the accident and towed the Navigator Aries to anchorage on 10 nautical miles off Gresik.

The container ship Leo Perdana proceeded to Surabaya by own power and berthed for repair works and inspection.

The ship was built in 2007 by Naikai Shipbuilding Setoda Factory in Japan and operated by Japanese shipping company Tokei Kaiun. During the accident Leo Perdana was en route to Surabaya. The extent of the damage on the 2,553 TEU Leo Perdana is still unknown.

The Panama-flagged Leo Perdana is operated by Taiwan’s Evergreen Marine Corporation, and is employed on a Taiwan-Philippines-Indonesia (TPI) Service, which includes a call at Surabaya.

The Indonesia-flagged Navigator Aries is managed by the UK-based Navigator Gas LLC. The LPG tanker has overall length of 160.00 m, moulded beam of 26.00 m and maximum draft of 8.00 m.

Container Ship and LPG Tanker Collide near Surabaya


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia power plant, maritime infrastructure projects to be financed by AIIB*
Selasa, 30 Juni 2015 14:58 WIB | 1.084 Views




Bambang PS Brodjonegoro. (ANTARA/Jessica Helena Wuysang)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said power plant and maritime infrastructure projects would be the first to be financed with fund from Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) after the new multilateral financial agency comes on stream by the end of 2015 or early 2016.

"The projects we will build with fund from AIIB could be power generating plants and maritime infrastructure such as seaports," Bambang told ANTARA News here on Monday night after the signing of the AIIB establishment and series of bilateral talks. 

He did not rule out other projects "as we need a lot and have been identified to accelerate infrastructure development to support economic development." 

Indonesia together with 56 founding members of AIIB led by China signed chapters on association of the establishment of the new financial agency at the People Supreme Hall here on Monday. 

The initiative for the establishment of AIIB was conveyed by Chinese President Xi Jinping at the meeting of the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) forum in Bali in October, 2013.

AIIB is a Multilateral Development Bank designed to provide financial support for infrastructure development in Asia both for the government and private sectors.

Indonesia took part with an investment of US$672.1 million to be paid in five years making it the 8th largest shareholder of the bank.

AIIB is expected to start operation with a capital of US$100 billion with paid-in-capital of 20 percent. It is expected to start operation in early 2016.

A series of meetings between chief negotiators would take place before the end of this year to prepare the operation of the bank.

AIIB is expected to be able to help cope with financial difficulty faced by Indonesia in carrying out its massive infrastructure projects.

For Indonesia, AIIB will provide an alternative source of fund to finance its infrastructure development program, Bambang said.

"We need to accelerate development of out infrastructure to support economic development in general," he said.

AIIB is a special lender for big commercial infrastructure projects such as highways, toll roads, seaports and airports, he said. 

The World Bank and Asian Development Bank offer financial support for wide range of sectors including education, health as well as infrastructure but allocation for infrastructure is relatively small. 

In addition, there is no allocation of funds from the two multilateral banks for the private sector, and they would not provide funds for the development of coal-fired power plants, Bambang said.

AIIB offers funds for the private sector and for coal fired power generating projects, he said, adding,"certainly the coal is to be processed with environmentally friendly technology."

"We have projects to build power plants with a total capacity of 35,000 MW in five years. Some of them could be financed with funds from the World Bank or the ADB, but there are some that have to be financed with fund from AIIB. Therefore we have to maximize our participation in AIIB," he said. 
(Uu.H-ASG/F001)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANMDT

MarveL said:


> ok. thanks
> 
> 
> *Another 30 countries to be given visa-free entry to Indonesia next year*
> Mimi Hudoyo, Jakarta, June 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA is planning to grant 30 more countries visa-free facilities next year in a bid to grow arrivals, the country announced in less than two weeks since it waived visa requirements for 30 countries.
> 
> Speaking at closed-door meeting on tourism with president Joko Widodo and tourism stakeholders yesterday, Indonesia’s tourism minister Arief Yahya said: “The president has instructed me, and invited the tourism industry to give their input, on giving another 30 countries visa-free entry to Indonesia.”
> 
> “The point of the visa-free facility is, first of all, to improve service standards and secondly, to compete with other countries,” he elaborated. “Malaysia has granted the facility to 164 countries and Thailand, 56 countries. With the latest additional 30 countries getting the visa waiver, we are currently giving 45 countries the facility.”
> 
> Indonesia’s recent move to lift visa requirements for 30 countries is expected to add another one million arrivals in the next 12 months or 500,000 arrivals for 2015.
> 
> “Our arrival target this year is 10 million so we expect to reach 10.5 million with the new visa policy,” Arief said, adding that the extra revenue generated could reach US$1 billion in a year or US$500 million this year.
> 
> Indonesia’s immigration law stipulates visa-free entry for another country can only be granted in cases where there is reciprocity.
> 
> Commenting on this, Arief said: “The law is still valid. However, reciprocity is like a chicken-and-egg scenario. (Indonesia can offer this first), after which the Ministry of Foregn Affairs can then approach these countries to give Indonesians visa-free entry.”
> 
> But he pointed out that the higher the number of countries giving Indonesia free entry, the bigger the chance that the foreign exchange rate of the rupiah would be adversely affected “as more Indonesians will spend money overseas”.
> 
> Another 30 countries to be given visa-free entry to Indonesia next year - TTG Asia - Leader in Hotel, Airlines, Tourism and Travel Trade News


Duh still not giving a visa free to turkey ? eventhough there are attempts from turkish side, why Indonesia is this much worried to give Visa-free to turkey , we are already willing for that.

Noone has right to deny relationship between indo and turkey , it cant be coincidence many indonesian in here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President inaugurates geothermal power plants

Garut, West Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), here, Sunday, symbolically inaugurated geothermal power plants (PLTP) located in several regions to increase the countrys power supply.






The president also officiated the groundbreaking for constructions of the *3rd and 4th units of PLTP Ulubelu in Tanggamus district*, Lampung Province, the *5th unit of PLTP Lahendong in Minahasa District*, North Sulawesi, the *1st unit of PLTP Karaha in West Java*, the *1st and 2nd units of PLTP Lumut Balai* in South Sumatra, the first unit of PLTP Hululais in Bengkulu, and the *1st unit of PLTP Kerinci in Jambi*.

Construction of PLTP Ulubelu, that will have a capacity of 2x55 MW will cost around US$524.26 million.

The cost for the construction of PLTP Lahendong with a capacity of 2x20 MW is around US$262.07 million, and PLTP Karaha with a capacity of 30 MW to cost US$187 million, PLTP Lumut Balai with a capacity of 110 MW to cost US $683.51 million, PLTP Hulu Lais with a capacity of 55MW to cost US$248 million, and PLTP Kerinci with a capacity of 55MW to cost US$116.17 million.

The president also inaugurated the 5th unit of PLTP Kamojang set into operation. The PLTP was built with an investment of US$104.3 million with a capacity of 35 MW.

The head of state was accompanied by State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Soesilo, Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel, and President Director of the state-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina Dwi Soetjipto

_President inaugurates geothermal power plants - ANTARA News_


----------



## MarveL

*Is Sri Mulyani Coming Back to Fix the Economy?*
Posted On 03 Jul 2015

economy, minister,Reshuffle, review, Sri Mulyani

*Review*
*Jakarta, GIVnews.com – *President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo is reportedly seeking a new and strong economic minister, whom the market could trust. Early this week, when asked whether Sri Mulyani Indrawati was suitable for the position, the President reportedly just smiled, with no obvious reason.




Sri Mulyani Indrawati. (Photo source: Facebook)

Sri Mulyani, who served as Finance Minister under President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono from 2005 to 2010, is currently a World Bank managing director based in Washington DC, USA. As Finance Minister she was known as a tough reformist and highly instrumental in strengthening the Indonesian economy. She is also widely believed to have been successful in curbing corruption at the Finance Ministry and reforming Indonesia’s tax and customs office. Forbes included Mulyani in its World’s Most Powerful Women lists four times, in 2008 (23rd), 2009 (72nd), 2012 (72nd), and 2014 (38th). Mulyani assumed her post as a World Bank managing director in 2010.

It was reportedly Tony Prasetiantono who raised the name of Sri Mulyani to the President during a meeting at the State Palace last Monday (29 June 2015). Tony was among the eleven noted economists summoned by the President to his office at the Merdeka Palace to discuss the latest development of the Indonesian economy, the performance of his cabinet and the possible replacement or reassignment of cabinet ministers.

(Read more: Reshuffle Issue Prolonged after Economists’ Visit to Presidential Palace)

According to Tony, who is a senior lecturer and a renowned op-ed writer, President Jokowi desperately wants highly qualified economic ministers who can do better than those currently in the ‘Work Cabinet’. The President is also seeking a strong economic minister. And, describing what Jokowi really wanted, Tony said, “It is like playing football. Many are good players, but there is no play maker.”

Tony further quoted the President as saying that “If we can find suitable people at this moment, I will inaugurate them right away.”

Meanwhile, there is speculation that if Mulyani is willing to join Jokowi’s reshuffled cabinet, she could be offered either her portfolio post of Finance Minister, or positioned as the Economic Coordinating Minister. _Tempo _weekly quoted a State Palace official as saying that Jokowi met twice with Sri Mulyani when she came to Jakarta as a World Bank official about three weeks ago. The President offered her the post of coordinating minister for the economy, according to the State Palace official who asked not be identified. However, Sri Mulyani did not reply _Tempo_’s email enquiry regarding her meetings with Jokowi.

Interestingly, Sri Mulyani is said to have politely declined the President’s offer. “She cited the matter of income and her concern that she would be a political problem if she joined the cabinet,” the official said. If this is true, her remarks could imply that she could basically accept Jokowi’s offer, shall it not cause any political complications. Last year, when Jokowi was selecting cabinet ministers, a group of parliament members reminded the President not to pick Sri Mulyani as minister.

Sri Mulyani, then as Minister of Finance, was alleged to have been involved in a crime that was related to the bailout of a medium scale Bank Century in 2008. However, recently the National Police declared that Sri Mulyani and Vice President Jusuf Kalla had not been involved in questionable buying and selling of state’s condensate in 2009.

There are strong speculations that Jokowi will focus on economic ministerial posts when he reshuffles the cabinet. Based on speculations, such cabinet reshuffle may occur before or after the Idhul Fitri Holiday which falls on 17-18 July.

Is Sri Mulyani Coming Back to Fix the Economy? | GIVnews.com - Indonesian Perspective to Global Audience


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## faries

*Joko Promises Second Semester Growth on Back of Govt Spending*
Source: Jakarta Globe





Growth was hampered in the first half of the year as infrastructure spending was held up by red tape. (JG Photo/Afriadi Hikmal)

*Jakarta.* The government will disburse the remaining infrastructure budget over the second half of the year in a move to boost economic growth above five percent and restore investor confidence, President Joko Widodo said late on Wednesday.

Economists and analysts have blamed slow government spending for the country’s lackluster growth in the first and second quarter of this year, undermining confidence in Joko’s promise of a massive infrastructure overhaul.

Huge public savings from a cut to gasoline subsidies last year have been idle in government coffers, with red tape hampering the bidding process for the Rp 290 trillion ($21 billion) earmarked for infrastructure development in 2015.

Joko said on Wednesday, however, that all problems with project bidding have since been cleared and the government is ready to spend.

“In this second semester, government will go all out in boosting the budget spending,” Joko told editors from major national media outlets at the State Palace.

“I hope that the press would broadcast such a positive achievement from the government, so that confidence towards the government will recover.”

Joko said the government was now eyeing a growth of rate of between 5 and 5.2 percent by the end of this year, lower than the 5.7 percent target in the 2015 revised budget.

The economy expanded at 4.7 percent in the first quarter of 2015, dragged down by low commodity prices and slowing public and private investment.

Bank Indonesia, the country’s central bank, now expects Indonesia to grow between 4.5 and 4.9 percent in the second quarter, as the problems of the first three months persist, said Agus Martowardojo, the central bank governor, late on Wednesday.

Still, the central bank said it remained confident the economy would expand at the lower end of its 5 to 5.4 percent range by the end of this year, Agus said.

“We are counting on the government spending, investment and domestic consumption,” he said.

The World Bank earlier on Wednesday cut its projection on Indonesia’s economic growth due to the government’s slow infrastructure spending and lower consumer spending. The Washington-based lender expects Indonesia to grow at 4.7 percent, less than its initial projection of 5.2 percent.

The Asian Development Bank also revised down its growth projection for Indonesia on Tuesday to 5 percent from the initial 5.5 percent due to delays in infrastructure spending.

The central bank is still convinced the economy will grow by at least 5 percent by the end of the year.


----------



## faries

*Indonesia to push Bali, Jakarta in bid to double tourism*
Source: Bangkok Post
*




*
Balinese women in traditional dress participate in a parade for the 37th Bali Art Festival in Denpasar on Indonesia's resort island of Bali on June 13. The parade showcased traditional performers and cultural displays from Bali and other Indonesian provinces. (AFP photo)

JAKARTA — Indonesia will focus on Bali and islands near Singapore rather than developing more remote spots in the world’s largest archipelago, as it seeks to double tourist numbers by 2020.

The government's marketing budget has been increased fourfold to 1 trillion rupiah (US$75 million) this year, a sign of President Joko Widodo's commitment to the industry, Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said in an interview on Tuesday.

That money will be spent promoting Bali, Jakarta and the islands of Batam and Bintan close to Singapore, which generate about 90% of the country's revenue from international tourists, he said.

"We cannot promote every destination in Indonesia as it's very expensive," Mr Yahya said in Jakarta. "Our strategy is that tourism development follows infrastructure development."

An archipelago of 17,000 islands that would stretch from Alaska to New York, Indonesia attracted less than half the international tourists than its smaller neighbours Malaysia and Thailand did last year. As growth in Southeast Asia's largest economy slows to the weakest in more than five years and the government lags its revenue targets, the president has pledged to double arrivals in his five-year term.

Indonesia this month granted visa-free entrance to citizens of 30 countries including the US, China and Germany.

*New airport*

On Bali, known for its surf, Hindu culture and rice paddy landscapes, the aim is to spread tourism development more widely as it's concentrated in the south near the main city Denpasar, said Mr Yahya. The government is pushing ahead with plans to build a two-runway international airport at Singaraja in northern Bali and a toll road from Denpasar to Gilimanuk in the west of the island, he said.





A tourist drinks a bottle of beer during sunset at Seminyak beach, near Kuta, on the resort island of Bali, in this March file photo. (Reuters photo)

Indonesia attracted 9.4 million international tourists last year, compared with Thailand's 24.8 million and Malaysia's 27.4 million, government data show. These countries made tourism a leading industry years ago, Mr Yahya said. "In Indonesia this has just been decided now," he said.

It's a sensible approach to spend money on places that are already attracting guests, because many parts of Indonesia lack infrastructure, said Matt Gebbie, a Jakarta-based director at Horwath HTL, a hotel-development consultancy.

"You'd have to spend a lot more to create a new destination," he said. "There's no point promoting Raja Ampat when no one can get there," he said, referring to islands in eastern Indonesia renowned for marine life.

Catching up with its neighbours would also attract funds to help the country narrow a shortfall in its current account that has weighed on the rupiah.

*Cheap destination*

"If Indonesia was to match Thailand in terms of receipts from tourism, its current-account deficit would be a problem of the past," Ndiame Diop, the World Bank's lead economist for Indonesia, said in a presentation in Jakarta earlier this year.

The rupiah, which has fallen 28% against the dollar over the last three years, should make Indonesia a more-attractive destination. Indonesia came third out of 141 economies for price competitiveness in the World Economic Forum's Travel & Tourism Competitiveness Index 2015. Other indicators were less positive, at 101 for service infrastructure and 134th for environmental sustainability.

*Tourism zones*

While he's keen on improving the country's image for tourists, President Widodo has also sparked several high-profile diplomatic spats for rejecting pleas for clemency and executing foreigners for drug trafficking. Australia, the Netherlands and Brazil have withdrawn their ambassadors this year and President Francois Hollande has warned of consequences if Indonesia proceeds with the execution of a French citizen.

Mr Yahya, chief executive of PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia before being appointed tourism minister last year, will spend about half the marketing budget on digital media including TripAdvisor, Google and Facebook, to garner interest from Singapore, Malaysia, China, Japan and Australia.

He aims to make it mandatory for developers to follow United Nations' sustainable-tourism criteria when building resorts. Mr Yahya is also encouraging provinces to develop special zones for tourism where developers may lease plots from the government to overcome the challenges of land acquisition.

"Otherwise it's too slow, developing this big country."


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia economy undergoes 'fundamental transformation': Jokowi*

Indonesia President Joko Widodo said Thursday (Jul 9) Indonesia's economy is undergoing a fundamental transformation, shifting from consumption to production and investment.






JAKARTA: Indonesia's economy is witnessing a major transformation, where its dependence on commodities is increasingly replaced by production and investment, said Presdient Joko Widodo on Thursday (Jul 9).

"Our economy is undergoing a fundamental transformation. Our economy is moving away from consumption to production, from consumption to investment," said Mr Widodo.

"Growth engine, the previous cycle of commodities, cannot be relied upon any longer. We have to move into industrialisation."

The President admitted the change would be painful but maintained it is necessary for the nation, adding it would lead to a new growth engine. Among the top priorities is developing industries in Indonesia, he added.






According to the President, the government would increase spending and attract more foreign direct investments to the country, using a short-term strategy to generate growth by 0.1-0.3 per cent this year.

Infrastructure development will be a long-term strategy for the reform, said Mr Widodo, adding next year's growth would be 0.5-1.0 per cent.

The President's address came in the wake of Indonesia's economic slowdown, as the country recorded a growth of 4.7 per cent in the first quarter of 2015, the slowest since 2009.

The sluggish economy is a result of low commodity prices and modest investment both in the public and private sectors.

Indonesia, Southeast Asia's largest economy, is likely to record a five per cent growth this year, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and the World Bank.

However, the Jokowi government remains optimistic that the number could swing to 5.2 per cent by the year end, which is lower than the 5.7 per cent target in the 2015 revised budget.

The president added that government spending, investment and domestic consumption are key drivers for the country's growth amid declining commodity prices and lower export.

- CNA/pp

Indonesia economy undergoes 'fundamental transformation': Jokowi - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jembatan Kelok 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Jokowi answers Indonesia's current economic issue






When will Jakarta Metro ready?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Japan offers to use local content to develop bullet train*
Jumat, 10 Juli 2015 20:32 WIB | 1.402 Views





Sofjan Wanandi. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Japan has offered to use local Indonesian content with regard to the countrys plan to develop a bullet train service.

"They have given the government their word to use local Indonesian content," Sofjan Wanandi, the deputy chairman of Vice President M. Jusuf Kallas team of experts, said at the vice presidents office here on Friday.

He added that Special Envoy to the Japanese Prime Minister Hiroto Izumi had met with Vice President Jusuf Kalla to discuss a number of economic issues on Friday, including the development of the bullet train and a coal-fired power plant in Batang, Central Java.

Japan also offered to transfer the bullet train technology to Indonesia, Wanandi affirmed.

"We must compare an apple with an apple. As the development of the service needs to begin in 2016, the decision must be made this year to make up for the long time needed to make preparations," he stated, adding that the government plans to conduct the groundbreaking ceremony for the first bullet train project in 2016.

The train will serve the Jakarta-Bandung route, with the journey expected to take some 30 minutes, and the project, expected to be completed before 2019, will cost Rp60 trillion.

According to the chairman of the team of experts, the fast train service is expected to reduce travel time and bring down logistics costs.

Moreover, he emphasized that the conventional train service operated by state-owned company PT KAI will continue to be functional.

So far, two countries, Japan and China, have submitted proposals for cooperation in the development of the fast train service, Wanandi pointed out.

"Besides Japan and China, France has also expressed interest but has yet to submit a proposal. We will invite them, as well," he noted.

Indonesia plans to develop the fast train service to boost intercity connectivity.

Japan had given a grant worth US$15 million for the feasibility study of the project during the government of former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.
(Uu.B019/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia April-June FDI rises 18.2 pct, fastest since 2013

Indonesia's foreign direct investment (FDI) grew at the fastest pace since 2013 on yearly basis in the second quarter - a bright spot in an othwerwise weak economic outlook.

Annual growth in Southeast Asia's largest economy was only 4.71 percent in the first quarter, the slowest since 2009, and Bank Indonesia predicted second quarter growth to be just as weak as domestic consumption wanes and exports fall.

Last year was an election year, which tended to reduce investment and consequently its contribution to economic growth.

But in April to June Indonesia recorded 92.2 trillion rupiah of realized FDI, the investment board said on Monday, up 18.2 percent from a year ago, and accelerating from 14 percent growth in the prior three months.

"Investment has kept on going despite economic slowdown," said Franky Sibarani, chief of the investment board.

_UPDATE 1-Indonesia April-June FDI rises 18.2 pct, fastest since 2013| Reuters_



President Erdoğan in China and Indonesia for 3 days

President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan will be traveling to China on Tuesday for a three-day visit including an official visit to Indonesia accompanied by 100 members from the business community. Talks are expected to focus on bilateral trade relations along with the Uighur issue and a possible partnership on Turkey's first anti-missile system.

NATO member Turkey entered discussions in 2013 with the China Precision Machinery Export-Import Corporation (CPMIEC) for its first anti-missile system and chose the company as a preferred bidder with a contract worth $3.4 billion in 2013. The agreement, however, is not signed yet between the two parties and the future of the deal is a matter of debate.

Erdoğan had previously said some news published in the Turkish media about Chinese government oppression of Uighurs is either exaggerated or fabricated. He spoke of the outrage leading to incidents around Turkey caused by the reporting of China's repressive policies on Uighurs in the northwestern Xinjiang Uighur Autonomous Region, also known as East Turkestan, and said that it is exaggerated by false news stories and posts on social media.

Erdoğan said: "I want to point out that many of those pictures are exaggerated and false. I also find it noteworthy that these provocations came just before my official trip to China on June 28. We have many cognates all over the world. Whatever problems they face concern us as well.

More than 100 members of the Turkish Foreign Economic Relations Board (DEİK) from different business fields, such as energy, finance, construction, mining, logistics, defense, textile, chemistry and electronics, will be present during President Erdoğan's China and Indonesia visits. These economy-focused visits, which have been organized with two big economies in the G-20 from the Asia-Pacific region that has become the center of growth and investment in the global economy, will make a huge contribution to Turkey's expansion in the region.

In this context, the Turkey-China Business Forum will be held on July 30 in Beijing with the attendance of President Erdoğan, Chinese President Xi Jinping, Economy Minister Nihat Zeybekci and Chinese Trade Minister Gao Hucheng. Additionally, nearly 400 businessmen from the Turkish and Chinese private sector will participate in the forum.

_President Erdoğan in China and Indonesia for 3 days - Daily Sabah_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Iriana Jokowi honoured as Orchid Names in National Botanical Garden of Singapore during Mr. President Jokowi state visit to Singapore (29/7/2015).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jatigede dam physical construction is already completed, ready to be filled with water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia - Turkey Cooperation
Mr. President Joko Widodo and the President of Turkey, Recep Tayyib Erdogan, conducting delegation meeting at the State Palace, Jakarta, Friday (31/7). During the meeting, the two countries discussed cooperation in economic, exports, tourism, education and defense industry field. Mr. President Jokowi and President of Turkey Recep Tayyib Erdogan also seen taking casual discussion at the backyard of Merdeka Palace in Jakarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

The economy is weakening. People’s purchasing power is low and inflation is still high following Idul Fitri festivities. Any increase had better wait for more favorable circumstances, either a strengthening of the rupiah, which is unlikely any time soon, or a manageable inflation rate


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_'3-fold exports increase'_ Movement declared by My President Jokowi during his speech in PT Pelindo IV, Makassar Container Terminal, Monday (03/08/2015).

_On that occasion Mr. President also release 27 items of South Sulawesi export commodities that will be sent to the 24 countries worth Rp1.2 trillion._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Floating bank inaugurated by Mr. President Jokowi to provide banking services for citizen in the far flung islands of Indonesia.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Japan Sweetens Jakarta-Bandung Shinkansen Railway Offer

_Japan is reiterating its intention to win over the Indonesian government in a bid to secure what will be the first high-speed railway project in the archipelago: by offering prices the Japanese claim to be lower than the Chinese are offering._






“We are very serious about wanting to participate in Indonesia’s infrastructure development, especially when it comes to the construction of high-speed trains,” Yoichi Miyazawa, Japan’s Minister for the Economy, Trade and Industry, told an Indonesian delegation ̶ lead by Indonesian Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel ̶ in Tokyo on Tuesday.

According to Miyazawa, the Japanese government is willing to offer a soft loan to cover 75 percent of the funding needed for the project, which will connect capital Jakarta with the country’s third-largest city, Bandung, West Java.

Japan, which has conducted a feasibility study for the project, estimates that it will cost a total of Rp 45 trillion ($3.3 billion).

The interest rate on the loan Japan is offering will be as low as 0.1 percent, and the Indonesian government will have 40 years to pay off the amount. Ad under the terms of the soft loan, the government will only start paying the installments 11 years after the project has started operation.

By comparison, China, which is competing head-on with Japan for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train project, is offering its product and services at a cost of $4 billion, with a lending period of 25 years and an annual interest rate of 2 percent.

Japan’s Shinkansen bullet trains will be able to travel the 180-kilometer route between Jakarta and Bandung in 36 minutes.

A one-way ticket will cost Rp 200,000 per person. Japan estimates the high-speed trains will service an average of 44,000 passengers per day. As a result, the government can earn up to Rp 3.6 trillion in the first year of the railway’s operations.

Hiroto Izumi, a special economic adviser to Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, added if Indonesia agreed to make Japan its main contractor, it would include Indonesian businesses in the procurement of half of the goods to support the railway construction.

Furthermore, if chosen, Japan promises to build a factory in Indonesia that will produce train components, Izumi added.

Aside from the Jakarta-Bandung project, Japan is also eyeing a high-speed railway project that will connect Jakarta and Indonesia’s second-largest city, Surabaya in East Java.

Izumi envisions the main Shinkansen railway station in Jakarta and Bandung to resemble Tokyo Station, which has an integrated shopping mall and hosts an array of restaurants.

He added that Japan would train professionals from Indonesia to operate the trains as part of the country’s commitment to the transfer of technology.

“In the future, we want all the train components to be produced in Indonesia and all activities in relation to railway operations to be carried out by Indonesians.”

If the Indonesian government approves the Japanese proposal, a groundbreaking ceremony for the Jakarta-Bandung project may take place as early as next year, and Indonesia’s first Shinkansen train will have a test run in 2019 — with full operations projected in 2021.

_Japan Sweetens Jakarta-Bandung Shinkansen Railway Offer - The Jakarta Globe_


~ Sweeeet ~


----------



## MarveL

*




*

*Telkom, Indosat, NTT Indonesia, others to bid for Palapa Ring II fiber optic project*







As many as 27 telecom and IT companies will be taking part in the tender for the Indonesian government-backed Palapa Ring II fiber-optic cable project worth $246.74 million. The tender is being carried out by the Indonesia’s *Ministry of Communication and Information*. The pre-qualification phase has been closed on July 31.

The ministry said 27 companies have registered to take part in the bid, including major telecom operators and information technology companies such as *PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia Tbk* (TLKM),*PT Indosat Tbk* (ISAT), *PT XL Axiata Tbk *(EXCL), *PT NTT Indonesia* (unit of Japan’s NTT) and *PT Cyber Network Indonesia*.

Those companies that meet the requirements will be shortlisted to take part in the tender. The date of the tender is yet to be announced.

The Palapa Ring II is broadband infrastructure project which is targeted to be completed in 2018, said Minister for Communication and Information Rudiantara.

“This project has been designed since 10 years ago. I’m confident this project will go ahead well,” he added.

The Palapa Ring II project will cover construction, operation and maintenance which will be divided into two pats. The first will be developed in 11 regencies/cities in western part of Indonesia. The bid winner will have to install fiber optic cable along 1,823 kilometers at an estimated cost of $56.63 million.

The second part will cover 40 regencies/cities in eastern part of Indonesia. The bid winner will be required to lay down fiber optic cable along 6,572 kilometers at an estimated cost of $181.11 million.

The Palapa Ring II would lay out a total of 8,395 kilometers of undersea fiber optic cables, providing the backbone for Internet connections across the archipelago’s 33 provinces and 460 cities and districts.

The project expands the Palapa Ring I network, which was completed in 2009. The Palapa Ring I project was carried out by Telkom alone after peers Indosat, XL Axiata, Bakrie Telecom and information technology firms Macca System Infocom, Infokom Elektrindo and Powertek Utama Internusa resigned from the consortium.

As with the first project, the government will not provide any subsidies for Palapa Ring II, but will allow the winner of the bid to form a consortium, Rudiantara said.

Telkom, Indosat, NTT Indonesia, others to bid for Palapa Ring II fiber optic project - DealStreetAsia


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Nike

*Commentary: Is Indonesia Trapped in the Middle?*
By Hal Hill & Haryo Aswicahyono on 04:17 pm Aug 13, 2015

Indonesia became a middle-income country in 2004. Indonesia’s growth rates — while superior to those of most developing countries — remain below those of East Asia’s most dynamic economies. So why hasn’t the country grown faster still and why does growth appear slower in the democratic era than that of Suharto?

Few countries have experienced such dramatic changes in economic fortunes and political governance as Indonesia. A ‘chronic economic dropout’ in the mid-1960s, it took a remarkable turnaround and three decades for Indonesia to join East Asia’s miracle economies in the 1990s. But having graduated to middle-income status — when rapid, East Asian style economic development seemed assured — Indonesia experienced another discontinuity: the Asian financial crisis. This collapse was accompanied by, and indeed triggered, a political crisis, with the sudden end of the 32-year rule of president Suharto in 1998. The economy seemed in free fall.

But, as in the mid-1960s, the doomsayers were wrong. The economy quickly bounced back and Indonesia quickly emerged as Southeast Asia’s most vibrant democracy, in which ‘big bang’ decentralization devolved much administrative, financial and political power to sub-national governments. It was one of the most comprehensive and rapid reconstructions of a country’s political institutions and processes in recent times, with only a brief loss of economic momentum.

With this record of economic and political dynamism, the notion of a middle income trap in Indonesia hardly appears relevant. If growth rates from the last 15 years continue, Indonesia will graduate to the high-income group within half a century.

At the same time, there are some key, if unquantifiable, challenges holding back stronger growth in Indonesia.

The Indonesian public has long been reluctant to embrace liberalism and globalization. On this issue, the pendulum swung from global disengagement in the early 1960s to an open regime in the late 1960s to growing state intervention during the 1970s oil boom before major deregulation from the mid-1980s. With persistently pro- and anti-reform currents, Indonesia has remained reasonably open since this time.

But the country’s rising economic nationalism has intensified protectionist pressures. This policy stance, combined with declining commodity prices since 2012, has resulted in indifferent export performance in recent years. Meanwhile, Indonesia continues to underperform in the crucial area of connecting to global value chains. These account for almost half of trade within Asean, but Indonesia remains a relatively minor participant.

The reasons for this under-performance are well known and amenable to policy intervention. Participating in these chains requires open trade and investment regimes, highly efficient logistics infrastructure and competitive labor inputs. In these three key areas, Indonesia lags.

In education, Indonesia has achieved impressive gains since the 1970s. The country is now close to reaching universal literacy for its school-aged population and there is a general commitment to funding, with a 20 percent mandate on the government’s budget. But the country lags in terms of high post-primary dropout rates and according to most comparative ‘quality’ indicators, such as international examinations.

Major challenges in higher education will become more pressing as Indonesia progresses through the ranks of the middle-income group. This sector is growing rapidly, but the government only spends 0.3 percent of GDP on its historically state-operated universities. While most of the growth must thus come with private involvement, the government remains ambivalent about deregulating and internationalizing the system. The quality of tertiary education is highly variable, with no institutions featuring prominently in international comparisons.

Educational challenges are compounded by related labor market problems of weak formal sector employment and skill mismatches. During 1966-96, formal sector employment and modern sector wages grew strongly. The AFC resulted in a sharp fall in formal employment and real wages. Democratization unleashed powerful ‘pro-labor’ sentiments. Increased labor market regulation and slower growth resulted in anemic formal sector employment growth, especially in the manufacturing sector, which had been a key source of dynamic growth. As a result, Indonesia lost competitiveness in international markets for labor-intensive manufactures.

Then there’s infrastructure. Here Indonesia’s problems are intensively studied and of high political priority. The problem is that inter-island transport costs are very high. This pushes up the general cost structure, particularly for remote areas, leading to large inter-regional price differences. On logistics performance, Indonesia lags all Asean neighbors bar the Philippines.

Underinvestment has contributed to the low quality and quantity of infrastructure. As a percentage of GDP, Indonesia’s infrastructure expenditure is about half of that in the Suharto era and in other high-growth East Asian economies. Regulatory constraints on competition and efficient service provision compound these problems, as does a strong post-Asian financial crisis aversion to foreign borrowing, which means successive governments have not availed themselves of much of the long-term concessional finance on offer.

From a longer-term perspective, Indonesia is in the early stages of establishing a democratic consensus around the institutions needed for a prosperous, equitable and internationally-oriented economy. Substantial challenges remain in the country’s legal system, which are closely tied to fighting corruption, increasing bureaucratic efficiency and improving local-level governance.

Indonesia has only recently graduated to middle-income status. And while moderately strong economic growth means that is not in any sense ‘trapped,’ it will have to overcome the problems holding back its growth as it moves up through the middle-income ranks. Fortunately, all of these issues are amenable to relatively straightforward policy reforms.

_Hal Hill is a professor of economics at the Australian National University. Haryo Aswicahyono is a researcher in the Department of Economics at the Center for International and Strategic Studies (CSIS) in Jakarta._

_This article summarizes a paper prepared for the__Pacific Trade and Development Conference__._

_Commentary: Is Indonesia Trapped in the Middle? - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia posts surprisingly big $1.33B trade surplus in July

Indonesia posted a surprisingly large trade surplus in July at $1.33 billion, from a revised $528 million in June, the country's statistics bureau said on Tuesday. A Reuters poll had estimated Indonesia would post an eighth straight month of trade surplus at a smaller $520 million in July. July exports were $11.41 billion, down 19.23 percent from a year earlier, while imports were $10.08 billion, down 28.44 percent.

_Indonesia posts $1.33B July trade balance_


_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indonesia Impaled: Currency Crashes To 1998 Asian Crisis Low As Exports Crater | Zero Hedge

*Indonesia Impaled: Currency Crashes To 1998 Asian Crisis Low As Exports Crater*


*On Monday we laid out the rather dire road ahead for the world’s emerging economies in the face of China’s entry into the global currency wars. The path ahead is riddled with exported deflation and decreased trade competitiveness for a whole host of emerging economies [and] all of this is set against a backdrop of declining global growth and trade, a trend which many had assumed was merely cyclical, but which in fact may prove to be structural and endemic."

Well don’t look now, but trade just collapsed for Indonesia as exports and imports plunged 19.2% and 28.4% (more than double to consensus estimate), respectively in July.

Imports of raw materials dove 24%. Manufacturing and palm oil exports fell 7.1% and 2.4%, respectively, nearly tripling June’s declines. Oil and gas exports fell nearly 8%.*

*



*

time to take down jokeawee and put some other preferred president?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

prima99 said:


> time to take down jokowi and put some other preferred president?



No way. This is the best person that we trust / get from our democratic election system, to lead Indonesia until the next election in 2019. At the end of his term, Indonesian people as a whole will be the judge for his performance. If he pass most of the test, and the people still have enough trust in him, he will most likely continue his 2nd term, just like SBY.


----------



## prima99

pr1v4t33r said:


> No way. This is the best person that we trust / get from our democratic election system, to lead Indonesia until the next election in 2019. At the end of his term, Indonesian people as a whole will be the judge for his performance. If he pass most of the test, and the people still have enough trust in him, he will most likely continue his 2nd term, just like SBY.



except he can't do anything much in this crisis. the country under his rule seemingly going back to a failed state it was before. at the end of his term, this country is finished. the longer the people wait, the more the crisis continues. now what seems to be the only way out of this incoming crisis?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

prima99 said:


> except he can't do anything much in this crisis. the country under his rule seemingly going back to a failed state it was before. at the end of his term, this country is finished. the longer the people wait, the more the crisis continues. now what seems to be the only way out of this incoming crisis?



That's your opinion. All over the world countries facing difficult time and depression, just with different scale. Indonesia in this regards still in much better position than most of them, developed and developing nations. Every president have to face his own challange to overcome, all of them. This is the time for Mr. President Jokowi to show what he's made of and to best serve his people in challanging time today and ahead.

Every observer can pour their critics and spreading their gloomy pessimistic curse, but Indonesia, in my opinion will get through this mess as a winner.

The only way out is by facing this global economic turbulence as one unified nation, one unified force, and not reverting to the seemingly easy way-out, by changing the current President (god forbid), because that's not the problem. Indonesia will not miraculously getting better that way.


----------



## prima99

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's your opinion. All over the world countries facing difficult time and depression, just with different scale. Indonesia in this regards still in much better position than most of them, developed and developing nations. Every president have to face his own challange to overcome, all of them. This is the time for Mr. President Jokowi to show what he's made of and to best serve his people in challanging time today and ahead.
> 
> Every observer can pour their critics and spreading their gloomy pessimistic curse, but Indonesia, in my opinion will get through this mess as a winner.
> 
> The only way out is by facing this global economic turbulence as one unified nation, one unified force, and not reverting to the seemingly easy way-out, by changing the current President (god forbidden), because that's not the problem. Indonesia will not miraculously getting better that way.



definitely not my opinion. the chart i posted above just recently out. Indonesia isn't much better than some other developing countries like Mexico and others. sure every countries has difficult times. except in Indonesia's case, there doesn't seems to be much competent leaders nowadays. the North Sumatra Governor has been jailed for corruption just some days ago. now what would be happened in the future?

indeed, in your opinion Indonesia will be a winner through the mess. except it has been a no winner ever since it's up from being a failed state. now it's going back to the 1998.

the country is known for replacing presidents due to their incompetencies. being one unified nation never solved anything. the country has been one unified nation, yet still being a poor country for decades. if the previous president were able to bring the country from a failure it was, then perhaps it's best to review what is best to do previously even if it means to replace the current president or completely revert the government to what it was before.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

prima99 said:


> definitely not my opinion. the chart i posted above just recently out. Indonesia isn't much better than some other developing countries like Mexico and others. sure every countries has difficult times. except in Indonesia's case, there doesn't seems to be much competent leaders nowadays. the North Sumatra Governor has been jailed for corruption just some days ago. now what would be happened in the future?



Sure, you will base your opinion on someone else opinion with the same mindset. In this regard, those chart become your gloomy indonesia mantra. By saying Indonesia today in better position than most nations, i didn't dismissed that there're other that able to manage their countries better.

There's no exception, bad and corrupt officials are everywhere.. you will never see shortages of this individuals especially in developing nations. Some governor jailed, and so what? If he is corrupt, that is what he deserves. That's how anti corruption force work in the system. This way, we see that anti corruption effort are still working.

What happen in the future? some governor jailed and you ask what happen in the future? As if the world is facing its doomsday. Indonesia don't lack of good, competent, honest individuals that ready to serve their country. Just learn to choose your leader wisely next time.




prima99 said:


> indeed, in your opinion Indonesia will be a winner through the mess. except it has been a no winner ever since it's up from being a failed state. now it's going back to the 1998.



Poeple are free to act ignorant. They are free to look down on their government and their country. They are free to doubt, to critics, even to curse their country as they see fit, that's their chooice. But the world isn't blind. Indonesia has arised as a winner from her 1998 crisis. Indonesia has arised stronger, richer, more transparent and democratic, and stand more confident among other nations.

That time we win, because no matter how severe our wound, no matter how painful the crisis we felt, we don't forget to stand up and continue our jurney as a nation.




prima99 said:


> the country is known for replacing presidents due to their incompetencies. being one unified nation never solved anything. the country has been one unified nation, yet still being a poor country for decades. if the previous president were able to bring the country from a failure it was, then perhaps it's best to review what is best to do previously even if it means to replace the current president or completely revert the government to what it was before.



Fortunately it's not you who will decide whether the Indonesian president competent or not. I myself completely disagree with your assessment. Being one unified nation maybe won't solve everything, but being disunited is definitely a recipe for disaster.

Being relatively poor as a country today is not a reason to feel gloom and doom about Indonesia. It is the direction of the progress that more important. From where we start, to our condition today, to the better, more glorious Indonesia. If we can overcome much more hardship in our roller coaster journey as a nation yesterday, then we will be able to overcome today difficulties and the future challenges.

In my opinion, Mr. President will be able to lead Indonesia to get through this difficult times and most likely continue his 2nd term as president until 2024.


----------



## prima99

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sure, you will base your opinion on someone else opinion with the same mindset. In this regard, those chart become your gloomy indonesia mantra. By saying Indonesia today in better position than most nations, i didn't dismissed that there're other that able to manage their countries better.
> 
> There's no exception, bad and corrupt officials are everywhere.. you will never see shortages of this individuals especially in developing nations. Some governor jailed, and so what? If he is corrupt, that is what he deserves. That's how anti corruption force work in the system. This way, we see that anti corruption effort are still working.
> 
> What happen in the future? some governor jailed and you ask what happen in the future? As if the world is facing its doomsday. Indonesia don't lack of good, competent, honest individuals that ready to serve their country. Just learn to choose your leader wisely next time.



indeed those chart is the gloomy face of Indonesia simply because it's a fact. i'm not the person who made up the chart, nor i want to put this "gloomy face of Indonesia" that you're accusing me of. if Indonesia really is in better position than most nations, then their current country's currency doesn't need need to be so low like today.

yes, bad and corrupt officials are everywhere, except dissease like this has been going on for decades. indeed there are corrupt officials internationally, but question is, how long does this corruptions lasts? the country is known for being corruptor breeder for long. is it impossible to reach state of clean country like Japan? most possibly so.

definitely doomsday didn't happened. stop putting words to my mouth. i never said the country's facing it's doom because of a few corrupt officials. yes Indonesia lacks of good and competent Individuals. so many corrupted officials were jailed. heck, even the anti corruption force leader is jailed for corruption's case. i didn't choose any of the leaders since i'm not confident that they're going to make it better in my point of view. i call it the glory of no voters.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Poeple are free to act ignorant. They are free to look down on their government and their country. They are free to doubt, to critics, even to curse their country as they see fit, that's their chooice. But the world isn't blind. Indonesia has arised as a winner from her 1998 crisis. Indonesia has arised stronger, richer, more transparent and democratic, and stand more confident among other nations.
> 
> That time we win, because no matter how severe our wound, no matter how painful the crisis we felt, we don't forget to stand up and continue our jurney as a nation.



people are free to say whatever they wanna say. if they say the current country's a shit state, and they shall say so. nobody is looking down to the goverment. people are expressing their opinions by the fact that the current government is being less and less competent than the previous ones. yes the country has been arised as if it's the G20 invitation isn't obvious thanks to the previous government. now it's going back to the 1998 era.

and yet we lose, again.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Fortunately it's not you who will decide whether the Indonesian president competent or not. I myself completely disagree with your assessment. Being one unified nation maybe won't solve everything, but being disunited is definitely a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Being relatively poor as a country today is not a reason to feel gloom and doom about Indonesia. It is the direction of the progress that more important. From where we start, to our condition today, to the better, more glorious Indonesia. If we can overcome much more hardship in our roller coaster journey as a nation yesterday, then we will be able to overcome today difficulties and the future challenges.
> 
> In my opinion, Mr. President will be able to lead Indonesia to get through this difficult times and most likely continue his 2nd term as president until 2024.



glad it's not me who decideds for competent presidents, eh? but facts says so. back then when there is no illegal fisherman gets raided, the economy's still up high. during that time the country also invited to the big G20 membership. now it's the opposite. indeed being disunited is a recipe for disaster as if it's not obvious. but the question is, as if it's not obvious, what is the fruit of this so called unification if the country's state isn't any better than most of the developing countries? mind naming some countries that indonesia has been bested at?

i didn't feel doom and gloom about the country. i'm living in a place that is good for myself and other women that lives with me. i'd like to comment about the country and i shall do so because i can. it's been a poor country for decades. there is only few achievement of Indonesia that is worth mentioning world-wide. and that's the only Armies Individual skills. perhaps i'm missing some, but overall, there isn't much about the country. i'd be more than happy to see the country's going in a better shape than before, but not today nor some time in the future. jokeawee also needs to explain about 10 Millions of PRC people settlement in Indonesia

Isu Eksodus Tenaga Kerja China ke Indonesia, Benarkah?

Mulai Juli, Turis Cina Bebas Visa Masuk Indonesia | Tempo Travel

RI-China Sepakati Pertukaran 10 Juta Warga | Kabar24 - Bisnis.com

yes, in your opinion. in my opinion, it's better to work the country as it was before, and keep the economy stabilized so that it won't return to a failed state it was before. most likely a better president will be out soon and replace the current ones.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

prima99 said:


> yes, in your opinion. in my opinion, it's better to work the country as it was before, and keep the economy stabilized so that it won't return to a failed state it was before. most likely a better president will be out soon and replace the current ones.



Then i choose to disagree. I already stated my opinion, so please continue with your rambling.


----------



## prima99

pr1v4t33r said:


> Then i choose to disagree. I already stated my opinion, so please continue with your rambling.



indeed. let's agree to disagree. you can also continue to be jokeawee fanboy. thank you~


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Adding some global economic perspective]  
The Gridlocked Global Economy


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Everything You Need To Know About Investing In Indonesia 

Very interesting and comprehensive report. Read more:
_Everything You Need To Know About Investing In Indonesia - iShares MSCI Indonesia ETF (NYSEARCA:EIDO) | Seeking Alpha_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Greater Jakarta, public mass trasportation network





_SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - KRL Commuter Line - Jabodetabek Commuter Rail System_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia gains highest investment in ASEAN 

Indonesia gained 31 percent or the highest in total foreign investment in ASEAN in the first semester of 2015, Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chief Franky Sibarani said on Monday.

Franky said investment flow to Indonesia in the first semester of 2015 amounted to US$13.66 billion. “[The achievement] describes that even when the global economy is slowing down, Indonesia remains the main investment destination in ASEAN,” he said as quoted by tempo.co.

read more:_ Indonesia gains highest investment in ASEAN | The Jakarta Post_



Taiwan Mulls the Relocation of its' Industrial Base to Indonesia 

Representatives from Taiwan's trade delegations have stated that they are mulling the option of relocating four of its' industries into Indonesia - namely their shipyard, steel, electronics, and oil refineries.

_Taiwan Mulls the Relocation of its' Industrial Base to Indonesia Â | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_


----------



## Nike

I think Jokowi is doing good at economics works, not so good, but good enough.

Why i can said that, even when Rupiah battered at this all time low, people still calm and not going panics like in the past. Inflation rate is going normally and the impact of the rising of Dollar is can be kept at the most minimum level. Sure economic growth is at the most low level, but we can see another countries is happened to be like us elsewhere, even the mighty China is getting hammered too when the Fed implementing their tapering policy. But we can see the real investment at our country is still intact, people still working at normal conditions. 

I am not a fans of Jokowi, but he is my leader, my President and i can't keep other people bashing him only for some issue and gossips, remember he is our country image and we should keep that in our minds.

*Foreign investment in Indonesian highest in ASEAN*
Selasa, 1 September 2015 07:10 WIB | 941 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The foreign investment in Indonesia during the first half of 2015 is the highest in ASEAN region, head of the Investment Coordinating Board Franky Sibarani said here Monday.

Data obtained from the Financial Times showed that the flow of investment in Indonesia amounted to US$ 13.66 billion, or 31 percent of all investment in ASEAN. 

"In the first semester of 2015 Indonesia absorbs 31 percent of foreign investment. This value is the highest among 10 ASEAN member countries," he said.

According to Sibarani, the figure is much higher than other ASEAN countries such as Vietnam which absorbs US$ 7.53 billion (17 percent) and Malaysia US$ 7.01 billion (16 percent).

"This data shows that amid of a slowing global economy, Indonesia is still potential as a major investment destination in ASEAN," he added.

Globally, the investment flow throughout the first half of 2015 reaches US$ 311 billion, down to 15.8 percent compared to that of the first half of 2014 amounting to US$ 369.5 billion.

Nevertheless, the flow of investment into the Asia Pacific region in the first half of 2015 rose 9.2 percent or US$ 137.3 billion, compared to that of the the first semester of 2014 which amounted to US$ 125.8 billion.

"Asia-Pacific is the only region which still records a positive growth of investment flows," he said.

The investment into ASEAN in the first half of 2015 originating from China (17 percent), Japan (15 percent), Thailand (12 percent), South Korea (12 percent), Singapore (10 percent), United States (9 percent), Malaysia (3 percent), Germany (3 percent), Taiwan (2 per cent) and Switzerland (2 percent).

The three ASEAN countries of the top 10 investment in Indonesia are Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand.(*)

Foreign investment in Indonesian highest in ASEAN - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Poised for Take-off—Unleashing Indonesia’s Economic Potential
Christine Lagarde, Managing Director, International Monetary Fund
Universitas Indonesia, Jakarta, September 1, 2015

..........

Conclusion
To conclude, I am sure that Indonesia’s leadership role on the global stage is set to grow. The world needs economies like Indonesia to be engaged and active in forging a new form of global cooperation. One that reflects ongoing shifts in the global landscape, where dynamic economies such as Indonesia have their rightful place.

Let the Garuda spread its wings!
Thank you.

_read more: Poised for Take-off  Unleashing Indonesia's Economic Potential_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

US ready to support 35.000MW power plants projects in Indonesia

Menteri ESDM Sudirman Said (tengah) berbincang dengan Duta Besar Amerika Serikat Robert Blake (kedua kanan), Direktur Utama PLN Sofyan Basir (kiri), Dirjen Ketenagalistrikan Jarman (kanan), dan Commercial Counselor Foreign Commercial Service US Embassy Rosemary usai Penandatanganan Nota Kesepahaman mengenai Power Working Group antara Indonesia-AS di kantor PLN Pusat, Jakarta, Rabu (2/9/2015). Blake menyatakan AS memberikan dukungan pada pembangunan pembangkit listrik 35.000 megawatt melalui pembentukan kelompok kerja energi yang akan berkolaborasi dengan Pemerintah Indonesia mewujudkan proyek tersebut.







Indonesia picked as favourite Asean destination for travel fair 

If you fancy going on a holiday to a place with beautiful beaches, cultural diversity and heritage, then consider Indonesia as your next destination. Malaysian Association of Tour and Travel Agents (MATTA) president Hamzah Rahmat said Indonesia has been picked as the Asean favourite destination for the Sept 4-6 fair at the Putra World Trade Centre.

_Indonesia picked as favourite Asean destination for travel fair - Nation | The Star Online_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian leader vows 'massive deregulation' to win investment

* Widodo tries to lift negative investor sentiment
* Indonesia is 'racing against time' - president
* 110 regulations identified as hurting investment
* Some laws will be amended to improve climate (Adds president quotes)

JAKARTA, Sept 2 (Reuters) - Indonesia's president on Wednesday promised quick and "massive deregulation" to attract much needed investment in Southeast Asia's largest economy.

read more: _UPDATE 1-Indonesian leader vows 'massive deregulation' to win investment| Reuters_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pak Jokowi kebiasaan, gak dimana, gak sama siapa, yang dipamerin pasti kartu sakti...


----------



## MarveL

*FULL TEXT: Christine Lagarde on Indonesia’s Economic Potential*
International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde tells the youth they are the 'change agents' that will propel Indonesia to greater heights

Published 4:20 PM, September 01, 2015







Managing Director IMF Christine Lagarde saat berbicara di sebuah diskusi yang diselenggarakan oleh Brookings Institute, 8 Juli 2015. Foto oleh Jim Lo Scalzo/EPA.



_Below is the full text of International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde's speech on Tuesday, September 1, at the University of Indonesia, entitled 'Poised for Take-off – Unleashing Indonesia's Economic Potential.'_

Good afternoon—_Selamat sore_!

Rector Anis [Professor Kuncoro], dear Mari—thank you for your generous introduction.

Distinguished guests, students, and faculty members—thank you for the opportunity to speak to you today.

It is quite a privilege to be back in Indonesia and to speak at such a prestigious academic institution. These grounds, and certainly the _kampus kuning_ (yellow campus), have nurtured many of this country’s finest economists and policymakers—including a person I very much admire, Sri Mulyani.

This institution also forged many of the leaders that have steered Indonesia’s democratic process. Think of the young nationalists who in 1928 oversaw the Youth Pledge of “one motherland, one nation” to the “_putra dan putri Indonesia_”—sons and daughters of Indonesia.

It later nurtured the leaders of the Reformasi. A reform that has been remarkably successful in transforming the country from a centralized autocracy less than a generation ago to the decentralized democracy that it is today.

Indeed, I see you—the students and youth of today—as upholding this same tradition. I see you as the new generation of “change agents.” You will usher in the next phase of Indonesia’s transformation. Into an economy that is not only vibrant and inclusive, but also outwardlooking and ready to take its rightful place on the global stage.

To do this, Indonesia needs to broaden its growth model—to compete in manufacturing, agriculture, and other services. This means capitalizing on its vast reservoir of talent and entrepreneurship to become a global player across a much wider range of activities. It means strengthening the fundamental underpinnings of the economy – to make it more resilient. It also means tapping into the spirit of its great maritime kingdoms of Sriwijaya and Majapahit—of reaching out to the world and engaging with it.

Quite frankly, the global community needs its fourth largest and most youthful population to play a lead role in the global economy.

Imagine yourselves as the Garuda—the mythical bird that is Indonesia’s emblem. I would like you to spread your wings and embrace the endless possibilities the world has to offer you.

So today I would like to share a few thoughts on how to harness the virtues of the Garuda—power, prosperity, and wisdom—to unleash the potential of your generation and of the generations that will succeed you.

(i) I will first take you on a tour of the global economy and the implications for Indonesia—the need to generate new sources of power.

(ii) Then I will discuss the policies needed to reorient the economy’s sources of growth and unleash its potential—how you can generate prosperity.

(iii) And finally I will talk about the quality of growth—the importance of inclusive growth, and how inclusion can help Indonesia’s youth become better global citizens.

*1. Indonesia in the global economy—sustaining resilience amid challenging times*

Let me start with a quick health check of the global economy.

Overall, we expect global growth to remain moderate and likely weaker than we anticipated last July. This reflects two forces: a weaker than expected recovery in advanced economies, and a further slowdown in emerging economies, especially in Latin America.

Asia as a region is still expected to lead global growth. But even here, the pace is turning out slower than expected—with the risk that it may slow even further given recent developments in China and their ripple effects.

What does this imply for Indonesia? Like several large emerging economies, the country finds itself caught on the wrong side of several important shifts.

The first relates to China, one of Indonesia’s main trading partners. As the Chinese economy is adjusting to a new growth model, growth is slowing—but not sharply, and not unexpectedly. The transition to a more market-based economy and adjustment from the risks built up in recent years is complex and could well be somewhat bumpy. That said, the authorities have the policy tools and financial buffers to manage this transition. Other emerging economies, including Indonesia, need to be vigilant to handle potential spillovers from China’s slowdown and tightening of global financial conditions.

At the same time, commodity prices have come off their peak, and this decline is projected to persist. Both of these factors imply that external demand for Indonesia’s goods is likely to be weaker for some time to come.

There is yet a third shift—unfolding in advanced economies. There are signs that the recovery is firming up in the United States, advancing the prospects of interest rate lift off. This could pose a risk for emerging economies, including Indonesia, in the form of higher financial volatility.

What do these shifts portend for Indonesia? Like many emerging market economies, Indonesia today is being buffeted by another bout of global financial turbulence. Is this worrying? Of course. But Indonesia has ample experience in handling such turbulence. Look at how it weathered the global financial crisis and the “taper tantrum” in 2013!

Even so, the recent bout of turbulence highlights the need for even greater resilience. That requires rejuvenating the country’s growth momentum—for the Garuda to have power.

As you are well aware, growth has been slowing for the past four years, and has recently fallen below 5 percent for the first time since the global financial crisis.

Clearly, this slowdown need not be permanent. Indonesia can shift to a higher growth trajectory. But it needs to get on the right side of ongoing shifts in the global economic and financial landscape.

How? By taking full advantage of its potential. Let me now turn to my second topic—the policy priorities to unleash Indonesia’s economic prospects.

*2. Rejuvenating Indonesia’s growth—the ingredients of greater prosperity*

Indonesia today is the eighth largest economy in the world in purchasing power parity terms, and home to over half of the labor force in the ASEAN community. Creating greater investment and trade opportunities would allow it to benefit from the momentum in the fastest growing region in the world.

More importantly, and unlike other countries in the region that are seeing their workforces age or even shrink, Indonesia has a reservoir of young people that it can draw upon for many years to come. Indeed, by some estimates, more than 70 percent of the population in 2030 will be of working age—180 million young people. YOU are a huge asset!

Back in 1930 Sukarno said: _“Give me 1000 men, I will move the mountain. But give me 1 youth and I will shake the world_.”

So how can your generation shake the world? For one, the scourge of unemployment, especially among youth, must be tackled. Today, youth unemployment exceeds 20 percent—this is more than four times the overall unemployment rate. Surely no economy can thrive while so much talent remains underutilized.

At the same time, even as poverty rates have been halved, income inequality has seen a rapid rise over the past decade. No growth can be sustainable if its benefits are enjoyed only by a few.

This is a unique opportunity for Indonesia to overcome these obstacles. Now is the time to embark on bold reforms that will further modernize its economy, create jobs for its youth, and make it fit for a 21st century global leader. It needs to lay the foundations for future prosperity—_the Garuda’s second virtue._

How? By reviving a tradition that Indonesia has embraced for centuries—that of engaging with the world—through seas and cultures. Make the whole world your playground.

“Your” Indonesia should not be just a story about a few commodities and a large domestic market. There is a whole new consumer class that is waiting to be conquered—not just in your neighborhood, but globally as well.

Globally, there are more than 1.5 billion consumers. And it will be up to you to make that conquest. This is achievable. By developing the economy’s potential in manufacturing, agriculture and services. By generating opportunities for all. and by building a world class infrastructure of physical and human capital.

In other words, think of three areas: infrastructure, investment, and trade. Let me take each in turn.

First, think infrastructure. In a country that is made up of more than 17,000 islands, a modern and efficient infrastructure is vital to connect people and markets both within the country and with the world.

Yet Indonesia’s infrastructure gap remains large compared to its peers, especially in power and transport. For example, logistics costs account for 24 percent of GDP in Indonesia, compared to only 13 percent in Malaysia. Because of disparities in transport costs, the price of some basic commodities can be 20 times higher in eastern provinces than in Java.

At the same time, the electrification rate is about 80 percent, compared to universal coverage in Indonesia’s peers.

Clearly, reducing transport costs and ramping up power production can help create jobs in manufacturing and services. It also sets you up to better connect and serve a global clientele. President Jokowi has rightly made infrastructure improvement a top policy priority. Over the coming four years, infrastructure spending will be boosted by an average of 8 percent per year. This is very encouraging.

Second, think investment climate. The experience of dynamic economies such as China over the past decade, and Japan and Korea before it, demonstrates one thing: these countries developed their potential by engaging with the world. Learning from the world, internalizing new technologies, and then going out into the global market place to compete in an ever broadening range of activities and services.

Indonesia can do the same. But first it needs to remove constraints that shackle its privat sector. On the investment side, this means streamlining complex regulatory requirements. It also means harmonizing overlapping and contradictory national and local regulations.

Here again, President Jokowi’s commitment to jump-start investment is very encouraging. The Land Acquisition Law is being revamped, and a one-stop services has been established for business licensing. These are steps in the right direction.

Still, openness to investment can only take the economy so far. A complementary trade strategy is needed so Indonesia’s entrepreneurs and businessmen can go out into the world and compete.

So third, think trade integration. A successful trade development strategy hinges on resisting the pressure to look inward and removing barriers to competition—especially when the going gets tough and there is turbulence in the seas. Trade has always been a key driver of Indonesia’s economic activity. Now is all the more important to reap the potential dividends from further trade liberalization and integration, especially within the ASEAN Economic Community.

So with stronger policy frameworks we have power; with better infrastructure and an outward oriented mindset we have growth and prosperity. We now need wisdom to nurture this prosperity and make it last.

What do I mean by that? It means that for prosperity to last, it needs to be inclusive. Everyone must share in its fruits.

*3. Inclusive growth for Indonesia’s youth—national leaders, global citizens*

I have always believed that a healthy economy is an inclusive economy. One where economic and financial opportunity is provided equally to all segments of society. Yet, by some measures, youth and women remain excluded. Think of these three sets of numbers:


Youth: one in every five young persons is not in education, employment or training.
Women: at about 50 percent, women’s participation in the labor force is less than twothirds that of their male counterparts. At the same time, close to 40 percent of young women (aged 15-24) are not in education or employment.
Yet: by some estimates, a rise in the rate of labor force participation of women from 50 percent today to 64 percent by 2030 could potentially add 20 million more skilled workers. This is an economic game changer!
The reasons underlying these unemployment numbers may be several. But a key culprit is the labor market, which remains one of the most rigid in the region. Beyond undermining competitiveness, these rigidities deny the opportunity to more than 60 percent of workers of finding their way out of low-skilled jobs or the informal sector.

Clearly, what is needed are policies to ease labor mobility and encourage the employment of youth in higher value added activities. It also means higher investments in the skilling of Indonesia’s youth and nurturing their entrepreneurship skills. In today’s world, harnessing the power of technology and innovation is critical to get ahead.

Think of Go-Jek, Indonesia’s version of Uber. Its founder is a young man who turned a challenge—that of transportation in Jakarta—into an opportunity: a thriving business that uses technology to connect people, goods, and services. This should be the creative spirit that distinguishes your generation.

Still, entrepreneurship hinges on another dimension of inclusion—financial inclusion. Access to credit is a key link between economic opportunity and economic outcome. It is essential for individual empowerment. Yet, currently more than a third of the population in Indonesia does not have access to any banking services, and close to half have no savings accounts.

Microcredit programs such as those implemented by Bank Rakyat Indonesia have been successful in extending coverage to remote areas. Even so, and as will be discussed at the Future of Asia’s Finance Conference tomorrow, efforts on several fronts are still needed to increase financial integration in the region.

_National leaders, global citizens_

So clearly an inclusive society is an empowered society. But why is that so important? It is important because an empowered individual makes for an inspired individual. And inspiration is the virtue of great leaders. You need inspiration for your generation to become the “change agents” you are destined to be.

Yet, another virtue to harness is wisdom. Why? Because in today’s increasingly interconnected world, your fortunes are ever more linked to those of people a thousand miles away. Sukarno said that Indonesia’s youth can shake the world. You need wisdom to shake the world – to the better, hopefully!

As the leaders of tomorrow, you must recognize that the world will continue to change. For you to be part of this change—and lead this change—you need to bring your country to the world. Indonesia is already the fourth largest user of Facebook globally. You should harness the power of that technology to share your ideas and your skills with a much bigger universe.

As global citizens, you will also have a role in how the global community confronts common challenges. Think of the sustainable development agenda that is being worked out this year and the possibility of improved lives for billions of people around the world. Think of climate change and the opportunities that “green growth” offers to your generation and those to come.

Your voice, your actions today matter. Your generation can be the “change agents” not just for a better Indonesia, but for a better world. A wise change agent is a responsible global citizen.

Indonesia is already active on the global stage. For example, at the G20, Indonesia played a key role in the global policy response to the crisis. In fact, my next trip will be to attend the G20 meetings in Turkey where growth will dominate the agenda. Emerging economies, including Indonesia, have been instrumental in shaping the dialogue and policy priorities to spur growth at the global level.

We have also witnessed Indonesia’s growing leadership role at the IMF, especially on issues that are important for emerging economies. It has actively engaged in the quota and representation reform, and in the design of appropriate policies for emerging economies.

The IMF will always be a steadfast partner in Indonesia’s growing integration in the global economy. We will continue to evolve as the world changes and with it, the needs of our membership. For our part, we have become more attuned in our policy advice and technical cooperation to the challenges of emerging economies—particularly in managing a growth transition while keeping vulnerabilities in check. And we are prepared to adapt our approaches where needed. We are at the service of our member countries. We are at your service.

*Conclusion*

Let me conclude. Looking ahead, Indonesia’s leadership role on the global stage is set to grow.

The world needs economies like Indonesia to be more engaged—more active in forging a new form of global cooperation. One that reflects ongoing shifts in the global landscape and where dynamic economies such as Indonesia have their rightful place.

Your country has immense potential, and its destiny lies in your hands. You will be the leaders of the change that will enable Indonesia to soar to new heights.

Thank you. —Rappler.com

FULL TEXT: Christine Lagarde on Indonesia’s Economic Potential


----------



## Nike

*Foreign tourist arrivals up 2.69% until July*
Kamis, 3 September 2015 19:41 WIB | 347 Views




Photo document of foreign tourists in Ngurah Rai International Airport, Bali. (ANTARA/Nyoman Budhiana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Foreign tourist arrivals during the period between January and July of 2015 rose 2.69 percent to 5.47 million from 5.32 million in the same period last year, Tourism Minister Arief Yahya stated here on Thursday.

According to data provided by the National Statistics Agency and the tourism ministry, the highest growth in the number of visitors was recorded from Saudi Arabia at 127.49 percent, followed by Bahrain at 66.32 percent, United Arab Emirates at 56.96 percent, and Egypt at 44.68 percent, while the number of Chinese visitors rose by 20.60 percent.

In July, a total of 814,233 foreign tourists had visited the country, an increase of 4.76 percent compared to 777,210 in July, last year.

Cumulatively, the number of Chinese tourist arrivals grew the most at 19.99 percent, followed by Indian tourists at 10.35 percent, British tourists at 9.99 percent, Egyptian tourists at 9.66 percent, and Saudi Arabian tourists at 4.14 percent.

"The three main entry gates that recorded a positive growth in tourist arrivals in July are Balis Ngurah Rai Airport at 6.40 percent, Jakartas Soekarno-Hatta airport 3.67 percent, and Batams Airport 7.78 percent," the minister noted.

He remarked that tourist arrivals at the three gates contributed to a positive growth of 4.76 percent in July 2015.

He affirmed that a positive growth in tourism was recorded in July 2015 despite the impact of Mount Raungs eruption in East Java in mid-July that resulted in the shutdown of Ngurah Rai airport for several days.

The 3.67 percent growth in tourist arrivals at Soekarno-Hatta Airport contributed significantly to the 814,233 foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia in July 2015.

Most foreign tourist arrivals at Soekarno-Hatta airport were from Saudi Arabia, totaling 30,654, followed by China at 20,610, and Malaysia 12,707.

"The rise in the number of tourist arrivals was due to the Idul Fitri holiday, among others," he pointed out. 

Minister Yahya stated that the number of tourist arrivals in July met the set target of 800 thousand, while the monthly target for August and September was set at 850 thousand respectively.

"Indonesia recorded 4,657,817 foreign tourist arrivals in the first semester comprising 47 percent of the 10 million target set for the year. We are optimistic that the target will be realized this year," he affirmed.

It is expected that 25 percent of the target will be met during the July-September period, while the remaining 30 percent will be achieved in the October-December period. 

Arief pointed out that a 2.68 percent increase in tourist arrivals from January to July was better than the growth recorded in Malaysia and Singapore.

"According to their reports, Malaysias tourism recorded a negative growth of 8.6 percent in the January-May 2015 period compared to the same period last year, while Singapore posted a negative growth of 4.1 percent, and Indonesia registered a positive growth of 3.86 percent," he revealed.

He noted that Indonesia continued to show positive growth in the next two months of June and July, thereby leading to a cumulative growth of 2.69 percent in the January-July period.

He added that the implementation of the visa-free facility for the citizens of 30 countries and intensified promotion in 18 focused countries are expected to further boost tourist arrivals.

_(Reporting by Hanni Sofia Soepardi/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Foreign tourist arrivals up 2.69% until July - ANTARA News_


----------



## Saif al-Arab

It's great to see the recent developments of the Indonesian economy. Indonesia has been one of the fastest growing economies among the G-20 major economies.

G-20 major economies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This should not come as a surprise as Indonesia is the 4th most populated country on the planet.

I really hope that the economic and overall bilateral relations between the GCC and the Arab world as a whole and Indonesia will reach a new dimension soon as there is much potential for cooperation.

I hope that the leaders are not sleeping on this front.

A strong and prosperous Indonesia is important for South East Asia and its stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Saif al-Arab said:


> It's great to see the recent developments of the Indonesian economy. Indonesia has been one of the fastest growing economies among the G-20 major economies.
> 
> G-20 major economies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This should not come as a surprise as Indonesia is the 4th most populated country on the planet.
> 
> I really hope that the economic and overall bilateral relations between the GCC and the Arab world as a whole and Indonesia will reach a new dimension soon as there is much potential for cooperation.
> 
> I hope that the leaders are not sleeping on this front.
> 
> A strong and prosperous Indonesia is important for South East Asia and its stability.



welcome to Indonesian section brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta ranks 9th among 
the world’s least friendly 
cities in 2015*
thejakartapost.com | Jakarta | Wed, September 02 2015, 12:39 PM






*Worst enemy: *Worst enemy: Traffic moves at a snail’s pace along a road in Jakarta. A recent Castrol global survey has placed Jakarta as the most congested city in the world. (JP/P.J. Leo)
- See more at: Jakarta ranks 9th among the world’s least friendly cities in 2015 | The Jakarta Post

Jakarta, the Indonesian capital notorious for gridlocks and bad air pollution, ranks 9th among the world’s least friendly cities this year, a recent survey by an international travel magazine shows.

Readers of the highly regarded luxury travel magazine Conde Nast Traveler included Jakarta for the first time on its “10 unfriendliest cities in the world” list this year.

Also included on the list were Moscow, Russia; Cairo, Egypt; New Delhi, India and, surprisingly, Cannes, France, which is at the bottom of the list.

In the survey, one of the readers said Jakarta was “the scariest place I have ever been to” with its congestion and aggressive locals.

The survey also highlighted the city’s bad pollution as well as excessive and uncontrolled flooding during the rainy season.

On hindsight, the traumatic tourists state in the survey that they find solace in the local food, especially nasi Padang.

Released in August, the survey is based on Conde Nast Traveler’s annual choice awards, which collects over a million votes from nearly 77,000 readers.

The magazine also issues a list of the 10 friendliest cities in the world with Sydney stealing the number one spot, followed by Dublin, Ireland; Queenstown, New Zealand; Kraków, Poland and Bruges, Belgium.

The complete lists are as follows:

Friendliest cities in the world

1. Sydney, Australia

2. Dublin, Ireland

3. Queenstown, New Zealand

4. Kraków, Poland

5. Bruges, Belgium

6. Edinburgh, Scotland

7. Kyoto, Japan

8. Budapest, Hungary

9. Auckland, New Zealand

10. Reykjavik, Iceland

Least friendly cities in the world

1. Caracas, Venezuela

2. Casablanca, Morocco

3. Guangzhou, China

4. Guatemala City, Guatemala

5. Nairobi, Kenya

6. New Delhi, India

7. Cairo, Egypt

8. Moscow, Russia

9. Jakarta, Indonesia

10. Cannes, France

(ika) (++++)

- See more at: Jakarta ranks 9th among the world’s least friendly cities in 2015 | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Quwa

Just a bit of coverage on my end on the recent decision by Indonesia to acquire Su-35s.

Indonesia to add Su-35 to its fleet


----------



## Nike

*Joko Talks Tough as Forest Fires Blaze Out of Control*

*Jakarta.* President Joko Widodo has called for firm action against individuals and companies responsible for the forest fires burning out of control in Sumatra and Kalimantan.

The haze generated by the fires has forced the closures of schools and airports in both regions, and sent air pollution indexes to hazardous levels.

“I already gave the order to the forestry minister: take firm action against the perpetrators,” Joko told reporters at Jakarta’s Halim Perdanakusuma air base on Sunday, just before taking off for South Sumatra to survey the situation firsthand.

“If we let them be, the fires will continue. We must put an end to these wrong practices… I want no more forest fires next year,” Joko said.

He later blamed “disobedient” plantation companies for setting the fires to clear land for planting, saying he had asked the Environment and Forestry Ministry to revoke the operating permits of companies found guilty of setting such fires igniting fires, and the police to impose criminal charges against them.

“I've already ordered the National Police chief to take firm action, to mete out the harshest punishment for companies that fail to obey [a prohibition in slash-and-burn forest clearing],” the president said after his arrival in South Sumatra later in the afternoon, where he inspected a once-forested area that had been razed by fire outside a village in Ogan Komering Ilir district.

Environmental activists also have also pointed to plantation companies’ slash-and-burn methods for most of the fires, although these companies have in turn blamed the smallholders often operating within or on the borders of their concessions.

Joko said forest fires and the haze they generated in Sumatra and Kalimantan over “the past few years” had caused an estimated Rp 50 trillion ($3.5 billion) in economic losses, while triggering protests from Singapore and Malaysia, where the haze routinely blots the sky and poses a serious public health threat.

“So let’s do all we can to immediately put an end to forest fires. All must take action and coordinate,” the president said, extending the call to the public, local governments, the National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB), the Environment and Forestry Ministry, and the police and military.

This is not the first time Joko has made such a call, nor is he the first Indonesian president to do so. His predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, also threatened perpetrators with heavy punishment every time forest fires flared up during the dry season, and in 2013 issued an unprecedented apology for haze that sent air pollution indexes in Singapore and Malaysia to record levels.

The calls have proven fruitless so far, though, with forestry officials seemingly looking the other way as plantation companies and smallholders continue to torch what little forest cover remains, particularly in Sumatra.

Joko Talks Tough as Forest Fires Blaze Out of Control | Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

*Jokowi goes to haze's ground zero*

*



*
Mr Joko Widodo (second from left) is accompanied by police chief Badrodin Haiti (left) and military chief Gatot Nurmantyo (right) on a visit to an area in the South Sumatra district of Ogan Komering Ilir yesterday where there has been land burning.PHOTO: SULAIMAN NURDIN
PUBLISHED
3 HOURS AGO

_Indonesian President visits South Sumatra and stresses urgency of putting out fires_

President Joko Widodo yesterday visited South Sumatra province for a first-hand look at forest fires that have been causing the worst haze in the past few days, as officials continue water-bombing and cloud- seeding efforts.

He was accompanied by the police chief, military chief, head of the National Disaster Management Agency (BNPB) and a senior Environment and Forestry Ministry official on a last-minute trip aimed at stepping up the urgency of putting out the fires.

"I've ordered the police chief to get very tough on companies that do not comply with the law... and instructed the Forestry Minister to revoke (their) licences once they are found guilty on criminal charges," said Mr Joko, who arrived in Palembang where he was met by the province's governor Alex Noerdin.

"Do not let the widespread burning become difficult to overcome, and so I have said I no longer want to talk about the cause of the problem or what is the solution. Everyone knows what needs to be done."

Mr Joko made a stop to check on the progress of the Trans-Sumatra toll road before heading to areas most affected by land burning.

Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya is on her way back after cutting short an official trip to Norway for climate change talks.

The visit by Mr Joko, who went to Riau last November, comes at a time when forest fires have peaked during an El Nino-linked dry spell.

So far, six provinces - Riau, Jambi and South Sumatra in Sumatra and three others in Kalimantan - have been put on emergency alert status as the number of hot spots shot up.

To speed up coordination to fight the fires, a central haze task force will be set up by today, according to the Environment and Forestry Ministry's director-general Bambang Hendroyono. The task force will involve governors of fire-prone provinces and their environmental authorities, he said.

BNPB reported visibility falling to just 200m in Pelalawan district in Riau yesterday morning. It was about 1km in Jambi.

As many as 13 helicopters are being used in water-bombing efforts and three Casa 212 aircraft for cloud-seeding across affected provinces, said BNPB spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho.

The air operation is boosted by the loan of four Air Tractors from Australia which are fire-fighting aircraft capable of scooping large amounts of water and releasing them over fires. One is already being used in Riau, said Dr Sutopo.

On the ground, there are some 1,500 people in each province from local disaster management agencies, police and army, or volunteer firemen from villages.

"We are tightening law enforcement through stepped-up vigilance by police and local government officials. Soldiers are patrolling plantation areas to guard the fire-prone areas," Dr Sutopo said, adding that police have stepped up warnings against illegal land burning.

Police have caught 39 people suspected of illegal land burning this year and have sealed off their land.

Meanwhile, local media in Sumatra said organisations were distributing masks to motorists.

In South Sumatra, which had the most hot spots and land burning in the last few days, the health authorities reported 22,555 residents complaining of respiratory problems. The number in Riau was 1,002.

Flights at several airports, especially those in Riau's capital city Pekanbaru, continued to be delayed and the erratic schedule prompted some residents to resort to travelling by land, even though this took longer.

_A version of this article appeared in the print edition of The Straits Times on September 07, 2015, with the headline 'Jokowi goes to haze's ground zero'. _

Jokowi goes to haze's ground zero, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times


----------



## Nike

*Wika still seeking state 
injection*
Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, September 07 2015, 5:43 PM

State-run construction company Wijaya Karya (Wika) says it will proceed with its Rp 3 trillion (US$212 million) state-capital injection proposal despite the dropping of the high-speed railway project from the list of projects to be funded with the equity injection.

Wika says that for the moment it will focus on other projects on the list, including the Rp 8 trillion Kuala Tanjung industrial estate and Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road, while awaiting certainty on the medium-speed train project, which will replace the planned high-speed rail connection between the two busiest cities in the western part of Java.

On Friday, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo scrapped the plan to build the country’s first high-speed railway and instead considered a new plan to develop a medium-speed train connecting Jakarta with Bandung in West Java. 

Jokowi’s decision followed a recent recommendation by a government-sanctioned assessment team.

A day earlier, Jokowi announced that financing for the project, which could cost between $5.5 billion and $6 billion, would not involve the state budget. 

This decision eliminated the possibility of Wika, which had been appointed to lead the consortium of contractors on the train project, setting aside a potion of funds it will get from next year’s state-capital injection for the mega project.

Wika corporate secretary Suradi told _The Jakarta Post _over the weekend that the publicly listed company would still proceed with its state-capital injection plan, saying that there were still several projects that the company planned to spend the money on. He added that the company would still be involved in the medium-speed train project, awaiting further coordination with the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry.

“We will still lead the project, but there will be no funding from the state budget. We hope the plan will be finalized soon so a feasibility study can be carried out as quickly as possible,” Suradi said.

Wika is among the state-run firms that have proposed to the State-Owned Enterprises and the House of Representatives that they receive capital injections from next year’s state budget.

Wika is seeking an injection of Rp 3 trillion, which will be used for a number of infrastructure projects the company plans to work on. This year, the government has plans to inject capital of Rp 70.73 trillion in 39 state-run companies by means of rights issues.

To prevent the government’s 65.05 percent stake in Wika being diluted, the builder will have to raise at least Rp 4.61 trillion from a rights issue next year.

Suradi said Wika would mostly use the state-capital injection for toll-road projects, a reservoir and an industrial estate.

Without the high-speed rail project, Wika would need around Rp 23 trillion for the projects, with Kuala Tanjung industrial estate in North Sumatra and Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road in Kalimantan absorbing Rp 8 trillion each.

The Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road will span about 100 kilometers, connecting the capital city of East Kalimantan with the biggest oil-producing city in the province. Meanwhile, Kuala Tanjung industrial estate will be established on a 1,000-hectare site and will accommodate aluminum-based industries.

Suradi said Wika was still in the consolidation stage with potential partners, including state-run port company Pelindo I, but he said his company expected to hold a majority of shares in the project.

“For now we will focus on getting approval to fund these projects through the state-capital injection,” he said. - See more at: Wika still seeking state injection | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

World Bank, IMF Appoint Bambang Brodjonegoro as Development Committee Chairman

The World Bank and International Monetary Fund's Development Committee announced last week that it has appointed Indonesian Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro as its new chairman. Bambang will start working at his new post next year, replacing Marek Belka, president of the National Bank of Poland. Belka assumed his position as Development Committee chairman in November 2011.






"This position is very strategic to determine the color of World Bank policies in its member," Rionald Silaban, World Bank executive director, said in a statement.

"Bambang Brodjonegoro's appointment as the chairman of the Development Committee is in line with the President Joko Widodo's aspiration for Indonesia to take an active role in reforming the global financial architecture," he added.

According to IMF's official website, the Development Committee has a role in advising the IMF and World Bank's Board of Governors on economic development issues in developing countries.

The Development Committee has 25 members, most of whom are Finance or Development Ministers from the 187 member states that make up the IMF and World Bank.

_World Bank, IMF Appoint Bambang Brodjonegoro as Development Committee Chairman | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*UAE Supermarket Chain Lulu to Spend $300m on Indonesia Entry*






*Dubai.* United Arab Emirates-based supermarket chain Lulu Group plans to enter the Indonesian market and will spend $300 million by the end of 2017 opening stores and a central distribution network, the firm said on Monday.

The announcement came during a visit by Indonesian President Joko Widodo, who is in the middle of a trip to the Middle East taking in Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Qatar.

Lulu Group, which operates 117 stores across the Middle East, Egypt and India, will open its first Indonesian store in Jakarta by the end of this year and plans further stores in the capital as well as in Bandung, Solo, Semarang, Surabaya and Yogyakarta, according to the statement.

UAE Supermarket Chain Lulu to Spend $300m on Indonesia Entry | Jakarta Globe


----------



## acelaw

*Indonesia Railway Map Project*

Quote:
*Sumatra*





Credit to eVANDOpriyanto

*Kalimantan (Borneo)*





http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/0...angun?f9911013

*Sulawesi*






http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/0...g-mau-dibangun

*Papua*





http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/0...-rp-10-triliun

*Phase Project*

*Black Line* Existing Railway
Red Line Priority 1 (2015 -2019)
Blue Line Priority 2 (2020 - 2024)
Green Line Priority 3 (2025 -2030)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President Joko Widodo to visit US in October*
Kamis, 17 September 2015 20:12 WIB | 1.144 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi will visit the US to attend the Indonesia-US Joint Commissions Meeting (JCM) to discuss, among other issues, preparations for President Joko Widodos visit to that country in October.

"One of the topics to be discussed at the JCM is preparations for the Presidents planned visit to the US next month," , foreign ministry spokesman Arrmanatha said here on Thursday.

He said Minister Retno would attend the 5th Indonesia-US JCM in Washington DC on September 21-22.

The JCM was primarily being convened to evaluate the cooperation till date between Indonesia and the US, especially since the new government took over in Indonesia. 

"The Foreign Minister will discuss the mechanism for bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and the US and formulate a program for such cooperation in the future," he said.

He said in her meeting with US counterpart John Kerry, the minister would discuss several global issues of common concern.

"In the meeting with John Kerry, Minister Retno will discuss developments in various global issues, including the Syrian problem, the ISIS and the South China Sea," he added.

Arrmanatha reaffirmed that the JCM was primarily aimed at strengthening bilateral relations and cooperation.

The US is one of Indonesias biggest trade partners with the total value of trade between the two countries reaching US$27 billion in 2014. 

The US investments in Indonesia had reached US$2.4 billion in 2014.(*)

President Joko Widodo to visit US in October - ANTARA News


----------



## prima99

Indonesia External Debt Slips In July

9/18/2015 7:52 AM ET
Indonesia's external debt decreased in July from the previous month, data from the Bank of Indonesia showed Friday.

The country's external debt outstanding as of end-July totaled $303.7 billion, which was less than June's $304.4 billion.

Total offshore loans grew 3.7 percent year-over-year in July, which was much slower than the 6.3 percent increase in June.

The central bank said the government's external debt totaled $134.5 billion in July, 94 percent of total external borrowings. Private sector external debt reached $169.2 billion.

by RTT Staff Writer

For comments and feedback: editorial@rttnews.com


----------



## acelaw

*JAKARTA LRT*





Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr



Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr



Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr



Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta MRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tunnel Boring Machine _"Antareja"_ For Jakarta MRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL




----------



## prima99

Indonesian Government to Tender 3 Geothermal Energy Projects in October | Indonesia Investments

23 September 2015

The government of Indonesia will tender three geothermal energy projects in October 2015. These three projects are the Way Ratai (South Sumatra), Bukit Kili (West Sumatra), and Marana (Central Sulawesi) fields. Indonesia is estimated to contain about 40 percent of the world’s geothermal reserves and therefore entails great potential for this energy source. However, Southeast Asia’s largest economy only utilizes approximately 4.7 percent (1,403 megawatts) of its total geothermal capacity (29,475 megawatts).

In recent years, the Indonesian government has stepped up efforts to tap its geothermal resources. In 2015 and 2016 the government aims to offer a total of 26 geothermal power projects to investors. If successful, this would more than double domestic geothermal power generation.







Earlier this year, the government of Indonesia had tendered the Gunung Lawu (East Java) and Danau Ranau (South Sumatra) geothermal fields. In December 2015, the government is set to announce the winner of the Gunung Lawu field. Several companies, including Pertamina Geothermal Energi, Star Energi, Ormat, Sari Prima Energi, and Bumi Energi are in competition over control of this field.

The Danau Ranau field, on the other hand, only attracted one bidder and therefore the government will repeat the tender process in an attempt to attract more bidders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Russia Reportedly to Invest $34m in East Kalimantan Railway, Infrastructure | Jakarta Globe





*
Balikpapan, East Kalimantan.* The provincial government of East Kalimantan says Russian investors plan to spend Rp 500 trillion ($33.9 billion) on a railway, bridges and various other infrastructure there.

Bere Ali, an assistant to the provincial administration secretary, said on Friday that the Russians were willing to invest without the need for the local government to put up any money of its own.

Russia’s biggest rail and locomotive company, Russian Railways, earlier completed a feasibility study to build tracks stretching almost 190 kilometers from West Kutai to Balikpapan – Indonesia’s coal and oil hubs, respectively.

Bere said this could start as a freight or a passenger railway, depending on market demand. He added that East Kalimantan Governor Awang Farouk Ishak had checked the kinds of trains that could be used on the line during a visit to Russia recently.

“When the railway is ready, whichever type of train is chosen will be OK. It will depend on the market demand – whether they want coal first, or passenger service first,” Bere said.

He also claimed that Russian investors planned to build 23 bridges across the province. “They will also build a science park and invest in many other projects,” he said.

Bere said the local administration and Russia had also discussed the possibility of developing a nuclear power plant in East Kalimantan, possibly involving Russia’s Rosatom. Any such plan, however, would require approval from the central government.

The Jakarta Globe was unable to confirm any of these stated plans with the Russian Embassy.


----------



## Aepsilons

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 256753





Beautiful !!!!!!



pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 256753





Beautiful !!!!!!


pr1v4t33r said:


> Jakarta MRT




Merdeka ! Merdeka ! Merdeka !


----------



## Nike

*RI to import 1.5 million 
tons rice from Thailand, 
Vietnam*
Rendi A. Witular, The Jakarta Post, New York | Business | Fri, September 25 2015, 5:17 PM






The devastating impact of El Niño has forced the government to import rice from neighboring countries as prolonged drought has caused harvest failures in several rice producing regions, Vice President Jusuf Kalla says. 

Kalla said on Tuesday that the State Logistics Agency (Bulog) was currently in the process of purchasing around 1.5 million tons of rice from Thailand and Vietnam following concern on rising prices of the staple food that could cause social unrest.

“I would like to emphasize that we are forced to import because of the drought. We’re taking rice issues very seriously. We could delay imports of chilies or shallots, but when it comes to rice, we’re not playing around,” he said.

Indonesia is the world’s third-biggest consumer of rice after China and India, with rice production expected to be below the 45 million tons targeted for this year. 

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo initially targeted the country to be self-sufficient in rice within the third year of his tenure, while Kalla was optimistic the target was achievable within two years if drought was not factored in.

Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman has taken the target to the extreme as he believed no imports were needed for this year despite the drought and has sternly opposed any attempts to import.

“Amran has retracted his statement and has agreed to the imports. His main responsibility is to produce as much as rice as possible. When it comes to ensuring supply and price stabilization, Bulog has the sole authority,” said Kalla in response to questions over Amran’s disagreement over imports.

Bulog recently said it had been buying rice and unhusked rice at premium prices from local farmers.

Kalla said he would not repeat the mistake made by former president Soeharto in late 1997 when he failed to promptly respond to shortages in rice supply amid the worst drought recorded in decades due to El Niño.

Skyrocketing prices of rice were partly blamed for triggering social unrest that led to Soeharto’s resignation in May, 1998. 

“The government at that time always assured the public that everything was OK until they were struck by the food shortage. Although they were late to import, some 7 million tons were brought in in 1997 and another 5 million tons in 1999 in response to the problem,” he said.

Low-income people will be the hardest hit by soaring rice prices as food accounts for around 60 percent of their living costs, while mid- and high-income consumers only spend 20 percent of their living costs on food, according to Kalla.

Many areas in West Java and East Java reported last week rising rice prices by as much as 10 percent due to supply shortages. 

“But when we’ve decided to import, the prices have suddenly declined now,” said Kalla.

Local think thank the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) has found that several welfare indicators, including food prices, wages and the unemployment rate, all point to a general suffering resulting from the country’s sluggish economy, which recently shrank to its slowest level in six years.

Volatile food prices in the country’s official consumer price index (CPI) surged 8.97 percent in July, compared with an overall inflation rate of 7.26 percent. While it may reflect rising prices for Idul Fitri festivities, food inflation has so far this year been much higher than overall inflation.

Volatile food prices went up by 2.47 percent this year as of July, while the headline inflation rate was still at 1.9 percent, data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) has revealed.
________________________________

_To receive comprehensive and earlier access to The Jakarta Post print edition, please subscribe to our epaper through iOS' iTunes, Android's Google Play, Blackberry World or Microsoft's Windows Store. Subscription includes free daily editions of The Nation, The Star Malaysia, the Philippine Daily Inquirer and Asia News._


_For print subscription, please contact our call center at (+6221) 5360014 or subscription@thejakartapost.com_

- See more at: RI to import 1.5 million tons rice from Thailand, Vietnam | The Jakarta Post

- See more at: RI to import 1.5 million tons rice from Thailand, Vietnam | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indonesia reopens door to NZ beef imports | Radio New Zealand News

*Indonesian media are reporting that trade officials there have done a u-turn on efforts to cut down imports of beef from New Zealand.*





Photo: RNZ / Diego Opatowski

The Indonesian Trade Ministry has issued permits for the State Logistics Agency to import as much as 10,000 tonnes of beef from New Zealand.

The ministry said it wanted to stabilise meat prices in the country, and New Zealand was chosen because the price of beef from here was lower than the cost of Australian meat.

Beef exports to Indonesia have see-sawed in recent years. They reached a high in 2010 when Indonesia was New Zealand's second-largest beef market, then worth $185 million.

But exports had dropped to a trickle in recent years, and both New Zealand and the United States were challenging Indonesia's import restrictions through complaints to the World Trade Organisation.


----------



## MarveL

*



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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*

*MOTOGP*
*Sentul race track seeks to host MotoGP*








JAKARTA. Sentul International Circuit in Bogor, West Java, is aiming to secure a spot on the 2017 MotoGP series calendar and will thus undergo a renovation to attain the top-grade status required to host the event.

The opportunity to host the MotoGP is still open as the contract signing deadline with Dorna Sports, the commercial rights holder of MotoGP, is on Oct. 21.

"Currently we are still waiting for official support from the government regarding our readiness to host the MotoGP. Hopefully we can complete the letter of intent within the week," said the circuit’s management director Tinton Soeprapto on Monday as quoted by _Antara news agency_.

He added that the plans had received support from the Tourism Ministry, but not yet from the Youth and Sports Ministry.

“The letter of intent is very important. The [new] design of the circuit must also be ready by then,” said Tinton Soeprapto.

According to Tinton, around 50 percent of the circuit would have to be renovated. World-class circuit designers have been called on for support in the renovation efforts.

Regarding the project’s funding, Tinton made examples of Singapore and Malaysia, which relied on the government's support.

"Many countries, such as India and South Korea, are eyeing [hosting rights to] the MotoGP. We should take advantage of this opportunity since I'm optimistic that there are many benefits to be gained," said Tinton.

Separately, Indonesian Motorsports Association (IMI) chairman Nanan Soekarna suggested the project should not to use the state budget (APBN) due to the current economic slowdown.

"I think the best way [to fund the renovation] is through a consortium, though we still need the government's policy support before we gain the support of sole agents [ATPM]," said Nanan on Monday as quoted by tribunnews.com.

He added that the budget needed for the project was around Rp 300 billion (US$20.63 million), excluding the Dorna Sports cooperation fee. (rad/kes)

Sentul race track seeks to host MotoGP



*ECONOMY FORECAST*
*Economy forecast to grow 4.9% in Q3: BI*








JAKARTA. Bank Indonesia predicted the country's economy would grow 4.9% in the third quarter of this year - a better performance than in the previous quarter.

"Our prediction is that the economic growth rate is higher in the third quarter," Executive Director of the Central Bank Juda Agung said here on Friday.

Juda said the stronger growth in the third quarter was indicated by a number of data such as 14% increase in cement sales and significant increase in the imports of capital goods.

"Imports of steel rose 60% indicating that the government spending is on the increase," Juda said.

He said he is confident that the economic performance will continue to improve in the rest of the year, adding the growth could grow higher than 5 percent in the last quarter of the year.

"The economy is rebounding and this would have good impact on rupiah," he added.

In the previous two 1uarters , the country's economy was hit by slump with growth of 4.72% in the first and 4.67% in the second quarter.

Economy forecast to grow 4.9% in Q3: BI


----------



## kuge

indonesia rejected japanese high speed rail proposal & turned to china's..


----------



## Dungeness

kuge said:


> indonesia rejected japanese high speed rail proposal & turned to china's..



*Indonesia chooses Chinese railway system*
Asia
Sep. 29, 2015 - Updated 01:38 UTC-7

Indonesia has conveyed to Japan it will adopt China's high-speed railway system over Japan's. Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga has expressed grave regret over the decision.

Japan and China have been in fierce competition to win the contract for a railway linking Indonesia's capital Jakarta and the city of Bandung, about 140 kilometers away.

On Tuesday, Suga met in Tokyo with the head of Indonesia's National Development Planning Board, Sofyan Djalil, who is visiting Japan as a special envoy for President Joko Widodo.

Sofyan explained that his government earlier this month rejected offers from both Japan and China due to their huge costs.
He said that China later made a new offer to build a railway system without any financial burden on Indonesia. He added the Indonesian government would like to welcome the Chinese proposal.

Suga replied it is regrettable that Japan's proposal was not chosen, because he is confident it was the most feasible one.

Suga noted Indonesia had promised equal opportunity in presenting offers. He said that Japan finds it hard to understand why that policy was suddenly overturned in China's favor.




Indonesia chooses Chinese railway system - News - NHK WORLD - English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Layanan KRL Jabodetabek mulai dibenahi sedikit-demi sedikit. Preview salah satu progress perbaikan stasiun, parung panjang. Progress pengerjaan masih berlangsung.





_SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Indonesia | Trains & National Railways | 7_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Jakart MRT Underground Station reach 45% completion.*
_Friday 2 Oktober 2015 _
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*W. Papua prepares to build thermal power plant*
Jumat, 2 Oktober 2015 17:31 WIB | 936 Views




Photo document of natural gas liquefaction facilities in Tangguh LNG in Bintuni Bay, West Papua. Tangguh LNG has reserves of 16 trillion cubic feet (tcf) while the average production of 1.4 billion cubic feet per day (bcfd) and has sent more than 600 cargoes of LNG to the local market and exports to Asia and America. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)

Manokwari (ANTARA News) - The West Papua provincial administration is preparing a plan to build a thermal power plant, which will utilize the gas produced by an oil and gas company operating in Bintuni Bay district.

Head of the Mining and Energy Office John Tulus stated here on Friday that the gas to power the plant will be provided by British Petroleum, which operates in Tangguh, Bintuni Bay district.

"This power plant will have the capacity to generate 100 megawatts of power," he added.

According to Tulus, the plant will be able to meet the electricity needs of the entire district and city in West Papua.

The office has been drafting a local regulation on the establishment of a province-owned enterprise that will manage the steam power plant.

Tulus explained that the West Papua provincial administration and the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources have signed a memorandum of understanding regarding the power plant project.

Head of Transportation, Communication and Information Office Heriawan Susanto remarked that a railway line is being constructed in West Papua in accordance with the development plan of the power plant.

He pointed out that the rail network will be connected to Bintuni Bay. In fact, the train network connecting to the district is one of the main railway lines in the province.

If the rail network is connected, the trains will be able to transport the mineral and gas commodities to and from Bintuni Bay.

"The transportation of gas using a railway link will be more effective and efficient as compared to using ships," Heriawan added.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

W. Papua prepares to build thermal power plant - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Honda opens first engine 
test facility in Indonesia *
*The Jakarta Post, Karawang, West Java | Business | Thu, October 01 2015, 5:45 PM






New factory: PT Honda Prospect Motor (HPM) marketing and aftersales director Jonfis Fandy president director Tomoki Uchida, vice-president director Hidekazu Tsunemi, senior vice-president director Benawati PT Honda Prospect Motor (HPM), a joint venture between Japan’s Honda Motor Co. and Indonesia’s Prospect Motor, inaugurated its first engine test bench facility in Indonesia on Wednesday as it seeks to cut costs and scale up efficiency.

The company’s marketing and after sales service director, Jonfis Fandy, said the new facility, located in Karawang, West Java, was part of the company’s program to boost efficiency by cutting operational costs and shifting to local components amid the domestic economic slowdown and weaker rupiah.

“The new facility will reduce the cost of production per unit of car,” Jonfis said after the inauguration of the new facility. 

In the past, the company conducted engine tests in Thailand, India and Japan, which cost more for cars sold on the Indonesian market.

“With the existence of the new facility, engine testing can now be carried out domestically in a relatively shorter period of time,” the company said in a statement.

HPM engine senior manager Agus Santo Mulyawan said the facility would be used to measure engine power performance and test engine endurance. The new facility will also be used to test components that the company produces locally. 

Apart from the new engine test facility, HPM is also currently building a crankshaft factory near its Cikarang plant. The factory, capable of producing up to 243,000 crankshafts a year, is expected to be ready in September next year.

HPM is investing a total of Rp 500 billion (US$34.2 million) in the two facilities. The company declined to reveal the breakdown of the total investment.

“The investment will contribute to improving our production quality control as well as supporting our localization program,” HPM president director Tomoki Uchida said.

According to Jonfis, the opening of a crankshaft factory next year will increase the company’s local content to about 85 percent from around 70 percent at present. He said that for the time being the company would mostly import crankshafts from India.

HPM has reiterated its commitment to increasing its locally produced components, as the rupiah plunged to levels unseen since the 1998 financial crisis to around Rp 14,700, the second-worst performing currency in the region after the Malaysian ringgit, which has added to costs for importers.

Besides constructing the two facilities, HPM also has a plan to roll out a connecting-rod component factory in 2018.

Jonfis did not elaborate on the impact of the ongoing domestic economic slowdown on the company’s sales, other than to say that it affected HPM sales only slightly. 

Indonesia’s economic growth slowed to a six-year low level of 4.67 percent in the second quarter of this year. Automotive sales, a key indicator for domestic consumption in Southeast Asia’s largest economy, fell 6.4 percent year-on-year (yoy) in August after suffering a 39.1 percent slump in July yoy.

Jonfis explained further that the company now relied on the sales of low cost green cars (LCGC), multiple people carriers and SUVs.

“We predict that the two types [LCGC and SUV] will still be customers’ favorites until next year because we see their sales are increasing while sales of other types are decreasing,” he said.

When asked whether the economic slowdown and weak rupiah would impact car prices, Jonfis said that raising prices would be the last option the company would take. 

“Increasing prices is normally the last choice for any auto company. For us now, we are more into increasing efficiency,” he said. (saf) - See more at: Honda opens first engine test facility in Indonesia | The Jakarta Post and production director Yosanto converse while observing the installation of a crankshaft at the company’s plant complex in Cikarang, West Java, on Wednesday. The factory, capable of producing up to 243,000 crankshfts a year, is expected to begin operations next year.(Antara/Zarqoni Maksum)
- See more at: Honda opens first engine test facility in Indonesia | The Jakarta Post

*


----------



## MarveL

Gross domestic product in Vietnam and the Philippines will expand by more than 6 percent this year and next, the fastest among major economies in Southeast Asia, the Asian Development Bank forecast last month. Indonesia's economy will probably grow 5.4 percent in 2016, while Malaysia's economy is seen expanding 4.9 percent.

Vietnam's Communists School Indonesia's Capitalists on Economy - Bloomberg Business


----------



## MarveL

*





Indonesian interested in exploring business and investment opportunities in Viet Nam*

HA NOI (VNS) — Indonesian firms are interested in exploring business and investment opportunities in Viet Nam as the two countries strengthen their economic partnership, according to Jean Anes, Indonesian Consul General to HCM City.

Viet Nam and Indonesia had set a target of US$10 billion in trade by 2018. Both countries were active in efforts to remove tariff barriers to boost trade, service and tourism links, Anes noted at a business connection forum in HCM City.

Farah Ratnadewi Indriani, deputy head of the Indonesia Investment Co-ordinating Board, said Indonesia was currently improving its investment environment and calling for foreign investors with attractive preferential policies.

Foreign investors in Indonesia would enjoy tax exemptions for between five and 20 years, she said, adding that the country was implementing administrative reforms with one-stop-shop models and reducing the time needed to grant investment licences to three days.

She also said potential sectors awaiting investors included infrastructure, agriculture, seaports, tourism and mining.

At the same time, Ho Xuan Lam, deputy head of the HCM City Trade and Investment Promotion Centre, said businesses in both countries were expanding their trade and investment partnerships in various fields.

In the first nine months of this year, bilateral trade reached nearly $3.5 billion, up 6 per cent over the same period last year, he said. — VNS

VN, Indonesia forge stronger connections - Economy - VietNam News


----------



## Nike

Battered Indonesian Rupiah, Malaysia Ringgit Stage Strong Rally*i
Singapore/Jakarta.* Asia’s worst performing currencies, the Indonesian rupiah and Malaysian ringgit, rallied strongly to multi-week highs on Wednesday, helped by the previous day’s intervention by Indonesian authorities, robust Malaysian data and a heavy liquidation of positions.

By close of Asian trading, the ringgit had risen nearly 5 percent against the dollar to levels around 4.16 per dollar. The rupiah had risen 7 percent over two days to 13,700 per dollar. On Sept. 29, both currencies had fallen to more than 17 years lows, striking levels unseen since the Asian financial crisis.

“Rupiah and ringgit rebounded the most because they are more oversold than other currencies in the region,” said Heng Koon How, senior currency strategist at Credit Suisse Private Bank and Wealth Management in Singapore. a Singapore-based senior currency strategist at Credit Suisse.

Heng said there were two reasons for the broad recovery in emerging Asian currencies, namely the rebound in oil prices and market expectations for the first U.S. interest rate rise in years being pushed out after last week’s weak jobs data.

Malaysia’s stock market too was among top gainers in the region on Wednesday as a jump in oil prices propped up refiners and mining stocks. U.S. crude oil rose more than $1 to $49.64 per barrel.

Besides the hope this rally in crude oil will push up prices for Malaysia’s exports of liquified natural gas, the ringgit also enjoyed a reprieve from the past weeks of relentless selling pressure after data showed a big jump in the August trade surplus.

Even after Wednesday’s rally, the ringgit is down 16 percent this year.

While Malaysia’s economic outlook looks better on the back of the oil price recovery, improved exports and the Trans-Pacific trade deal, Prime Minister Najib Razak’s political prospects remained mired in the scandal over allegations of graft and mismanagement at indebted state fund 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB).

“More such sizable trade surpluses could help investors conclude that the FX weakness was beginning to have a salutary impact on trade, suggesting perhaps that the currency weakness was overdone,” Siddharth Mathur, head of emerging Asia strategy at Citi, said.

Mathur however said investors would still be looking to sell the ringgit on rallies until the political situation improved and thin trading volumes in the spot market meant there could be volatility and large moves in either direction.

Malaysia’s royal rulers weighed in on the controversy on Tuesday, with a strongly worded statement.

The sultans of nine states and governors of the remaining four said the government’s failure to give convincing answers on 1MDB may have resulted in a “crisis of confidence” and asked for the government to quickly conclude investigations and take appropriate action against those implicated, the Bernama news agency reported.

*Reserves Running Down*

Indonesia’s rupiah has mainly been ground down by worries foreigners who hold more than a third of its high-yielding government bonds will pull their money out as the Federal Reserve starts raising rates.

The central bank, Bank Indonesia, has announced measures to contain the weakness in the currency, which at its weakest levels earlier this month was at lows last seen during the Asian financial crisis.

Traders suspected those measures, particularly its plan to supply dollars in the forward markets, were behind the rupiah’s recovery this week. Bank Indonesia’s deputy governor Mirza Adityaswara said on Tuesday that intervention would have helped improve the supply of dollars but he denied intervening on Wednesday.

Both central banks in Malaysia and Indonesia have been conscious of their precarious currency reserves positions and spot market dollar-selling interventions have been rare.

Data on Wednesday showed Indonesia’s reserves were down to $101.7 billion at the end of September, having shed nearly $14 billion since they peaked in February. Malaysia’s reserves were down to $93.3 billion at the end of September, falling $2 billion in the second half of the month, and $34 billion less than they were a year earlier.
Battered Indonesian Rupiah, Malaysia Ringgit Stage Strong Rally | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*RI`s forex reserves down US$3.6 billion*
Rabu, 7 Oktober 2015 21:30 WIB | 562 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias foreign exchange reserves fell US$3.6 billion to US$101.7 billion at the end of September from US$105.3 billion at the end of August, according to Bank Indonesia (BI).

The decline resulted from the use of foreign exchange reserves to repay the governments foreign debts and to stabilize the rupiahs exchange rate against foreign currencies, Executive Director of BIs Communication Department Tirta Segara stated here on Wednesday.

"The move is in line with BIs commitment to stay in the market to stabilize the rupiahs exchange rate according to its fundamentals to support the stability of macro economy and financial system," he affirmed.

He said the foreign exchange reserves for the year at the end of September 2015 were still adequate to finance imports for seven months or imports and government debt repayments for 6.8 months. The foreign exchange reserves were still above the international adequacy standard to finance imports for three months.

"BI is of the view that the foreign exchange reserves are still able to support the resilience of the external sector and maintain continued growth in the countrys economy in future," he remarked.

The foreign exchange reserves also declined US$2.3 billion to US$105.3 billion at the end of August from US$107.6 billion at the end of July this year. (*)

RI`s forex reserves down US$3.6 billion - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presiden Joko Widodo meninjau peternakan sapi di Balai Pembibitan Peternakan Sapi Padang Mengatas, Kecamatan Luwak, Kabupaten Limapuluh Kota, Sumatera Barat, Kamis (8/10/2015).


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian property sector still attracting foreign investors*
Rabu, 7 Oktober 2015 21:47 WIB | 688 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Foreign investors have shown keen interest in the Indonesian property sector, according to the international property consultant Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL).

"Amid the gloomy property market now, foreign investors are still showing high interest in making investment in the Indonesian property sector," JLL Indonesias Country Head Todd Lauchlan noted on Wednesday.

He affirmed that several foreign investors are seeking opportunities to invest in the Indonesian property sector through cooperation or direct purchase.

The Indonesian Property Watch (IPW) had earlier reminded the government on the importance of focusing on the development of middle and luxury class housing complexes.

"Housing for the middle and lower income segments can serve as the savior to withstand the conditions in the housing market, so that it would not fall further," IPW Executive Director Ali Tranghanda pointed out.

Therefore, the government is accelerating the development of houses for the people in the lower income group.

The housing development program could be accelerated by increasing funding sources.

He added that the Housing Financing Liquidity Facility funds, amounting to Rp5.1 trillion, to finance the construction of 68 thousand houses had been utilized as of July 2015.(*)

Indonesian property sector still attracting foreign investors - ANTARA News


----------



## katarabhumi

THREE WATER BOMBING AIRCRAFTS AVAILABLE NEXT YEAR

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, KAMPAR -- President Joko Widodo said that next year Indonesia plans to buy a special aircraft for fire disaster management (water bombing aircraft). He explained that the budget needed to be discussed with the Parliament. 

"At least three aircraft which has a large capacity and can bring 12 tons of waters," he said after reviewing the former location of fires in Rimbo Panjang village, Tambang district, Kampar, Riau, Friday (9/10).

The President also stated that helps from several countries will be concentrated to extinguish land and forest fires in South Sumatra. He revealed some countries are able to provide assistance, namely Singapore, Malaysia, Korea, Russia, Australia, and China

"It will be concentrated in South Sumatra because mostly fires are still in South Sumatra. Singapura has come to give assistance," Jokowi explained. 

He said foreign aid was in the form of aircraft that can carry water to "waterbombing" above 10 tons of waters.

Three water bombing aircrafts available next year | Republika Online


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> THREE WATER BOMBING AIRCRAFTS AVAILABLE NEXT YEAR
> 
> 
> "At least three aircraft which has a large capacity and can bring 12 tons of waters," he said after reviewing the former location of fires in Rimbo Panjang village, Tambang district, Kampar, Riau, Friday



We got assistance from russia right? how many ton Antonov can bring? Is it the same or bigger?


----------



## Nike

*Siemens sets sights on 
govt’s mega power plant 
project*


PT Siemens Indonesia, the local unit of German engineering conglomerate Siemens AG, wants to strengthen its presence in Indonesia by aiming to participate in a major share of the government’s ambitious 35,000-megawatt (MW) power plant project through 2019. 

The company, which has invested over ¤200 million (US$227 million) in the country in the last two decades, will supply cutting-edge technology for the ambitious project as well as other energy or transportation projects, a top executive has said.

“We have a strategy that we constantly want to increase our local footprints [including in Indonesia]. We’ve invested in the last 20 years and we want to continue all of that,” said Siemens Indonesia CEO Josef Winter. 

With its established technology in power plant and energy distribution, Siemens was willing to participate with a major share in the 35,000-MW project, Winter said in a press briefing during the 40th anniversary of the firm’s plant in Pulomas, Jakarta, on Thursday. 

Manufacturing products ranging from energy transmitters to smart grid solutions and services, Siemens Indonesia has exported worldwide many of its products made at the Pulomas factory, particularly across Asia. 

The company currently operates two factories in the country, namely the Cilegon plant that produces steam and gas turbines and the Pulomas plant that makes switchgears and control panels. 

Roland Busch, a member of the managing board of Siemens AG, said that his firm would be committed to participating not only to provide technology for the government’s power plant projects, but also for high voltage energy transmission. 

In Indonesia alone, Siemens has generated around 11 percent of the country’s power with its technology. 

It has also turned Indonesia into one of its production hubs for the Asian market, serving Southeast Asia and part of its Australian market. 

Busch said Indonesia would remain pivotal for his company as it was not only the largest economy in the Southeast Asian region, but was forecast to still have a young, productive population by 2030, providing a huge local workforce for Siemens’ operations in the country in the years to come.

Industry Minister Saleh Husin said the government lauded Siemens’ active improvement of local content in their products and urged any private companies willing to take part in the mega power plant project to boost their local content. 

He estimated that Siemens would participate in the development of power plants providing around 16,000 to 20,000 MW of the total targeted 35,000 MW. 

Busch added that Siemens would continuously invest in the Asian region as it was projected to contribute around 40 percent of global domestic product growth in the next five years. 

“We’re also currently regarding our market share in the region as still underrepresented. Our target will be to get our market share in Asia [the] same as we have in Europe,” he said, without detailing the firm’s market share in Europe. 

Globally, Siemens earned 71.9 billion euro in revenue last year, with 26 percent coming from America, 9 percent from China, 11 percent from Asia and Australia and 54 percent from Europe, Africa and the Middle East.

- See more at: Siemens sets sights on govt’s mega power plant project | The Jakarta Post
Khoirul Amin, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, October 10 2015, 5:33 PM
- See more at: Siemens sets sights on govt’s mega power plant project | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Rupiah continues to strengthen*
Jumat, 9 Oktober 2015 19:38 WIB | 788 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias currency continued to appreciate on Friday, up 439 points to Rp13,448 against the US dollar from the previous close of Rp13,887.

"The rupiah appreciated below Rp13.5 thousand per US dollar. The shift in the markets projection on the Feds plan to raise its interest rate in 2016 has been used by market players to reinvest in risky currencies, including the rupiah," money market observer from Bank Himpunan Saudara Rully Nova stated.

He noted that during the Federal Open Market Committee meeting held last night, the United States central bank officials hinted that they would continue to hold the rate at a low level as economic growth in the United States is still in a risky phase.

"The signal lends a negative sentiment to the US dollar," he pointed out.

Before the Fed would raise its interest rate, market players have reinvested in assets in developing countries due to their yields, which are more attractive than that in the United States.

In the domestic market, players have pinned high hopes on the governments economic policy packages issued recently, thereby increasing positive sentiment that led to the rupiahs appreciation, he noted.

"The domestic sentiment also contributes to the rupiah appreciation," he pointed out.

Chief researcher of Korindo Securitieis Indonesia Reza Priyambodo stated that the economic policies produced by the government and Bank Indonesia had boosted the US dollar supply in the country.

"The third package of economic policies have been considered to be more concrete to boost the domestic economy in the short term, and this policy has helped make the rupiah move into the positive territory," he remarked.

The middle rate of the rupiah at Bank Indonesia was up to Rp13,521 from the previous value of Rp14,809.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indonesia`s Free-Visa Policy Lures Egyptian Investors | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal






Indonesia`s Free-Visa Policy Lures Egyptian Investors
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The government policy to provide free visas for 75 friendly countries, including Egypt, was the main topic discussed in the Business Gathering & Dinner held in Cairo on Friday night, October 9, 2015.

Former Egyptian Industry Minister Ibrahim Fawzy in his speech said that Indonesia’s free-visa policy for Egyptians was an opportunity that must be seized by business owners.

“The free-visa policy for 75 countries, including Egypt, is a good opportunity to run business, as well as cultural and tourism programs,” Mr. Fawzy said.

Mr. Fawzy hopes that Egypt would issue free-visa policy for Indonesians in a bid to gain more foreign exchange from business travel, tourism and investment in Egypt.

Earlier in September, the Indonesia and Egypt signed an agreement to provide free visa for those who hold diplomatic and official passports. The agreement is set forth in the Memorandum of Understanding signed by Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and Egyptian Foreign Minister Shameh Shukri on the sidelines of Egyptian President Abdel Fatah Al Sisi’s visit to Jakarta on September 4, 2015.

The business meeting themed “Doing Business With Indonesia” held by the Indonesian Embassy in Cairo was aimed at gathering Egyptian business owners and investors to attend two business events in Indonesia: the “Indonesia-Middle East Update” in Aceh to be held in Aceh on October 17-19, 2015, and the “2015 Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI)” to be held in Jakarta on October 21-25, 2015. A total of 80 Egyptian business owners have confirmed their attendance at the 2015 TEI, Indonesian Embassy’s attaché in Cairo Burman Rahman said.

Indonesian Ambassador to Egypt Nurfaizi Suwandi said that Indonesian Investors were very enthusiastic with business opportunities offered by Egypt. Nurfaizi said that Indonesia had three important investments worth US$91 million in Egypt. Nurfaizi emphasized that the Indonesian government would prioritize investment policies that promote ease, swiftness and transparency.






*BKPM: South Korea Invests Big In Indonesia's Minerals, Palm Oil Industry *

*BKPM: South Korea Invests Big In Indonesia's Minerals, Palm Oil Industry | Jakarta Globe*

*Jakarta. *South Korean businesses are set to invest $600 million in to a number of key Indonesian industries, the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board, or BKPM, said in a statement on Friday.

Half of the overall investment will be aimed at the ferro-nickel industry, with the biomass industry gaining a $100 million investment. The remainder will be divided up among crude palm oil refineries, palm derivative products, fruits and livestock feed, the statement said.

“The CPO refinery business has searched for an opportunity to set up an investment in Sei Mangke [North Sumatera]. Livestock feed industry wanted to set up in East Java and the ferro-nickel industry in Central Sulawesi,” Franky Sibarani, BKPM chief, said in the statement.

When the flow of funds will begin and which companies are involved have not yet been revealed.

According to data from BKPM, the value of principal permits — the first step for investors in doing business in Indonesia — from South Korean investors jumped 39 percent in the first half of this year to $1.48 billion, from the same period last year.

Meanwhile, investment realization from South Korea in the first half of this year stood at $787.83 million, up 20.3 percent from the same period last year.

*





ADB to Establish Clean Energy Research Center in Indonesia | Jakarta Globe

ADB to Establish Clean Energy Research Center in Indonesia

Jakarta.* The Asian Development Bank has agreed to help Indonesia with the establishment of a research center on clean energy for both the public and private sectors, it said in a statement Thursday.

Indonesia's Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said signed a memorandum of understanding with the ADB on Thursday, inviting the Manila-based lender to bring its technical assistance to support and develop a "Center of Excellence on Clean Energy," to be built in Bali.

The center aims to increase knowledge, facilitate investment and provide technical solutions.

“ADB is pleased to support the government of Indonesia in reaching our shared vision of a clean and sustainable energy sector in Indonesia, and welcomes this significant collaboration with the government and our partners,” said Steven Tabor, the country director at the ADB’s Indonesia mission.

The ADB said the center is expected to play “a key role in accelerating Indonesia’s goal to source a significant amount of its total energy requirements from renewable energy by 2025.”

“It will also support the government’s goals of strengthening energy efficiency, the gas sector, clean fuel, thereby bolstering the overall sustainability of the energy sector,” the statement said.

Minister Sudirman explained that the center would support Indonesia’s goals to strengthen energy efficiency and increase the use of gas and clean fuel to boost energy sustainability.

The center will temporarily operate through an online virtual portal until its physical office is ready.

Representatives from relevant government agencies and the private sector can use the online platform to share knowledge and research as well as facilitate investment for the project.

The ADB is owned by 67 member countries, including 48 from the Asian region, including Indonesia. Last year, ADB assistance in Indonesia totaled $22.9 billion.







ABB Inaugurates Tangerang Plant, Part of $20m Investment | Jakarta Globe

*ABB Inaugurates Tangerang Plant, Part of $20m Investment*

*Jakarta.* Zurich-based power and automation technology company ABB Group on Wednesday inaugurated a low-voltage insulated switchgear factory in Tangerang, Banten, that is part of its $20 million investment plan in Indonesia.

Groundbreaking for the factory was done in July 2013.

The Tangerang plant will add to ABB Group’s capacity, as a similar factory was inaugurated last year.

ABB Indonesia managing director Richard Ledgard said in a statement on Wednesday that apart from meeting domestic supply, the new factories will also supply other countries in the region.

The company said in the statement that its products have been used in more than 100 countries, in a wide variety of sectors, including in dockyards, transport vessels, mining, oil and gas, electricity and manufacturing.






US Marketing Expert Kotler to Help Boost Indonesia's Brand | Jakarta Globe

*US Marketing Expert Kotler to Help Boost Indonesia's Brand*

*Jakarta.* The Tourism Ministry has recruited US marketing expert Philip Kotler to help boost the nation's brand as Wonderful Indonesia ambassador.

The appointment of Kotler, an 84-year-old professor at Northwestern University's Kellogg School of Management, was announced by Tourism Minister Arief Yahya at the Ritz-Carlton hotel at Jakarta's Pacific Place mall on Friday.

Kotler has previously been involved in campaigns to stimulate tourism to Flores in East Nusa Tenggara, from where people can visit the world-famous Komodo island, and in the initiative to set up the Museum of Marketing 3.0 Ubud, Bali.

Arief said at the Ritz-Carlton that Indonesia would be moving much of its tourism marketing campaign online, citing growing numbers people who can be reached digitally as opposed to via print products.

"I use online media more than offline media, to get the message across," the minister said. "I'm focusing more intensively on M2M [machine to machine], smartphone to smartphone and MacBook to MacBook, to make the H2H [human to human] connection."

Kotler, who holds a PhD in economics from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, was born in Chicago in 1931. He has published dozens of books on marketing strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rupiah, shares record big gains again

The rupiah and stocks both booked big gains again on Friday as price rallies in global financial markets sparked an increase in purchases in the local market.

The rupiah jumped 3.4 percent to 13,412 per US dollar in Jakarta, raising its appreciation this week to 9.1 percent, while the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI), the main price gauge of the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX), rose by another 2 percent to end the day at 4,589.

readmore: _Rupiah, shares record big gains again | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## prima99

Malaysia and Indonesia to set up CPOP to strengthen industry cooperation | New Straits Times | Malaysia General Business Sports and Lifestyle News






*JAKARTA*: Malaysia and Indonesia have formally agreed to spearhead the setting up of the Council of Palm Oil Producing Countries (CPOP), to strengthen industry cooperation between the world's top producers. Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said the council would allow Malaysia and Indonesia to cooperate closely as industry leaders, with both countries responsible for 85 per cent of the world's palm oil production. The council, he said, would also set global standards and allow the two countries to cooperate on determining the volume of palm oil stockpiles. "This cooperation will bring many benefits, especially to smallholders, and the industry as a whole," he told reporters after meeting with Indonesian president Joko Widodo here to formalise CPOP's establishment. Najib said the setting up of the council was historically significant as plans to establish a permanent structure for the industry had been underway since a verbal agreement was first reached in 2006. "This plan has been mentioned many times, but we haven't been able to carry it out until now. So today is a meaningful beginning for the future of the palm oil industry," he said. He said the council would be headquartered in Jakarta, with Indonesia represented by its former coordinating minister for economic affairs Rizal Ramli and Plantation Industries and Commodities Minister Datuk Douglas Uggah Embas. Najib said the two countries had also agreed to establish a green economic zone to develop the downstream palm oil sector, with the zone to be determined by Indonesia. The arrangement, he said, would also allow the countries to work together against the threat to the industry posed by the international anti-palm oil lobby.

Japan interested in auto component factory in Indonesia - ANTARA News

Minggu, 11 Oktober 2015 06:21 WIB | 1.129 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A company in Japans Okayama Prefecture is interested in the automotive component business in Indonesia, Okaya Prefecture Governor Ryuta Ibaragi said.

During his visit to the Indonesian Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) here on Friday, Governor Ibaragi said the automotive component company, which has supplied components for Mitsubishi cars, was interested in developing an auto component factory in Indonesia.

"There are 422 companies from Okoyama Prefecture that have made investments outside Japan. In Indonesia, we have a number of large companies which made investments," he said, in a written statement made available in Jakarta on Saturday.

Meanwhile, Okayama Prefecture's governor said there is considerable interest among Japanese businessmen to conduct business in Indonesia. However, there are a number of concerns about the investment climate in Indonesia from investors from the Prefecture Okoyama, he said, including the problem of the country's unpredictable wage system.

Ibaragi said that during his visit in Indonesia he found Indonesians to be quite open to Japanese companies.

"Regarding the MRT project, we thank the Indonesian government for its trust in a Japanese company. Of course, we will not ignore it and will maintain that trust," he said.

BKPM Chief Franky Sibarani said Japanese companies were given priorities regarding assistance from investment facilities.

Japanese investment is the main component of the economic growth driver in Indonesia, he said.

"We are ready to assist investment from Japan. The Marketing Office for the Japan area and the BKPM representative office in Tokyo could be used by investors and companies in Okoyama to plan business activities in Indonesia," he said.

He noted that his office was planning to conduct an investment promotion in Yokoyama early next year to win over interest by Japanese investors.

"One of the major investors is Sumitomo. We will invite a number of companies which have made investments in Indonesia to share their successful experiences with their colleagues in Japan," Sibarani said.

In the first half of this year, Japan was ranked third in foreign investments, amounting to US$1.6 billion after Malaysia (US$2.6 billion) and Singapore (US$2.3 billion).

Coming next were South Korea (US$0.8 billion) and the United States (US$0.6 billion).(*)

Medco Takes Over Oil and Gas Assets of Swedish Lundin in Indonesia | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta. *Indonesia's Medco Energi Internasional has signed a $22 million sale and purchase agreement with Sweden's Lundin SEA to acquire the Indonesian oil and gas assets of the Swedish company, both companies announced in separate statements last week.

Lundin said in a statement published on its website dated Oct. 9 that the assets being sold include the non-operational interest in the producing Singa gas field in Central Sumatra and the operational interests in the South Sokang, in the Natuna Sea, and Cendrawasih VII Blocks, offshore of Papua.

Lundin SEA Holdings is an affiliate of Lundin Petroleum, a Swedish oil and gas company with assets mainly in Europe and Southeast Asia.

Medco is a conglomerate controlled by the Panigoro brothers and is the largest oil and gas company in Indonesia.

"We are pleased with the sale of our assets in Indonesia, with net reserves of 0.9 million barrels of oil equivalents," said Alex Schneiter, president and chief executive of Lundin Petroleum.

"We remain committed to our growth strategy in Southeast Asia where Malaysia continues to be one of Lundin Petroleum’s core areas."

In a separate statement, Medco's president director and chief executive Lukman Mahfoedz said the acquisition is "in line" with the Company's goal to maximize production of Singa gas field in Lematang block and it is expected to contribute to Medco Energi's total gas production by 42 million standard cubic feet per day (MMSCFD) in 2015.

“We are expecting the government endorsement for this transaction would be given within a short time since MedcoEnergi is the operator of this block. We will continue to supply gas to the state-owned electricity company [PLN] with a decent price,” the statement said.

Both Medco and Lundin said completion of this transaction is conditional upon approval from Indonesia's authorities.

Indonesia`s Construction Market Largest in ASEAN | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal





*
TEMPO.CO*, *Banjarmasin *- Yusid Toyib, the director general of constructions at the Public Works Ministry and Public Housing, called on domestic construction companies to improve their competitiveness and participate in the national construction business market. According to Toyib, the market share of construction business in Indonesia has reached 67 percent of the total market share in South East Asia.

In the period of 2010-2014, Toyib recorded that there were a 50 percent increase percent in the number of foreign construction companies in Indonesia. In 2010, the ministry recorded 195 foreign construction companies and increased to 295 in 2014. Toyib revealed that national construction companies had faced a number of issues, including funding, human resources, equipment and minimum incentive provided by the government.

“I have asked the National Construction Development Agency (LPJK) to set the standards for companies and workers. We encourage construction domestic construction companies to participate in international projects,” Toyib said.

According to Toyib, the construction market in Indonesia ranks fourth after China, Japan, and India. The construction capacity in Indonesia has increased annually from Rp 411.53 trillion (US$29.3 billion) in 2012 to Rp 521.7 trillion (US$37.3 billion) in 2014.

“Our infrastructure competitiveness ranks 72 after Malaysia. But we’re still above Vietnam, Philippine and Thailand. This year, the target is to improve the position,” Toyib said.

In relation to the infrastructure project this year, Toyib expressed optimism that the ministry would be able to absorb 93 percent of the total budget of Rp 118.5 billion (US$8.4 million).

“The projects were commenced in May, so it’s not surprising that the budget absorption has just progressed to 45 percent,” Toyib added.

*Energy Minister Upbeat Freeport will Bring Positive Impacts | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal






TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Sudirman Said said that the agreement of investment plan between mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia (PT-FI) and the government would bring positive impacts, not only to economic growth in Papua but also in all over Indonesia.

“The US$18 billion investment is huge and the benefits will be very big,” he said on Saturday (10/10).

According to Sudirman, the underground mining facilities that have been built and are being developed by Freeport since several years ago would be the biggest underground mining in the world.

As of now, there has been a 500-kilometer road along the tunnel with the depth of 2,000 meters.

“Supporting business operating in Papua will also gain benefits from the long term operation and investment of PT Freeport Indonesia,” Sudirman said.


----------



## CountStrike

*Govt Signs MoU with IMF, World Bank for 2018 Meeting in Bali*
*



*

The Indonesian government has sealed an agreement with the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank to host the 2018 annual meetings in Nusa Dua, Bali, in another move that will place Southeast Asia's largest economy on a global platform.

Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro and Bank Indonesia governor Agus Martowardojo signed a memorandum of understanding with IMF managing director Christine Lagarde and Jim Yong Kim, president of the World Bank, during the 2015 annual meetings in Lima, Peru, on Saturday.

"The 2015 annual meetings in Lima had over 12,000 registered guests, but it could be more than that by 2018. We must be prepared to handle that many guests [as] this could be the biggest event Indonesia will ever host," Bambang told reporters after the signing ceremony.

He added that Bank Indonesia and the Finance Ministry will join forces in preparing for the event through an organizing committee that's slated to be formed by year-end. The Finance Minister did not specify how much the event would cost, but noted that the estimated expenses will likely be included in the 2017 state budget.

"Fortuitously, we don't have to build anything. The existing buildings and convention halls [in Nusa Dua] are sufficient," he said, adding that the estimated expenses would pertain to the event's operations, such as transportation, building costs and security.

Agus added that the government also seeks to "engage [Indonesia's] neighboring countries to shape a path to Bali."

IMF and the World Bank meetings are generally held for two consecutive years in Washington, DC, and every third year in a member country.

The annual meetings — typically held in October — gather central bank governors, finance ministers, business executives, civil society representatives, media and academics to discuss global issues, such as the world economic outlook to global development goals.

Peru hosted the 2015 annual meeting from Friday through Sunday, welcoming more than 12,000 guests from all around the world.

"I would like to congratulate the Indonesian people and Indonesia at large for being selected by the membership of the IMF and the World Bank Group to host the 2018 Annual Meeting," said Lagarde, who visited Indonesia last month. "This will be a great opportunity to showcase Indonesia, to showcase your culture, the beauty of your country and your economic and social achievements."

With the addition of the IMF and World Bank annual meeting, Indonesia — where the government is currently pushing an ambitious infrastructure development agenda amid its weakest growth rates in six years — will also play host to the Asian Games in September 2018.

Govt Signs MoU with IMF, World Bank for 2018 Meeting in Bali | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

So Indonesia total market construction is more than half of ASEAN total number (more than 60 per-cent), that's quite staggering remembering our economics value it just little over of 40 per-cent of total ASEAN economics. Expecting Indonesia will rebound back in near future with more higher economics growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Japan interested in auto component factory in Indonesia*
Minggu, 11 Oktober 2015 06:21 WIB | 1.427 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A company in Japans Okayama Prefecture is interested in the automotive component business in Indonesia, Okaya Prefecture Governor Ryuta Ibaragi said.

During his visit to the Indonesian Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) here on Friday, Governor Ibaragi said the automotive component company, which has supplied components for Mitsubishi cars, was interested in developing an auto component factory in Indonesia.

"There are 422 companies from Okoyama Prefecture that have made investments outside Japan. In Indonesia, we have a number of large companies which made investments," he said, in a written statement made available in Jakarta on Saturday.

Meanwhile, Okayama Prefecture's governor said there is considerable interest among Japanese businessmen to conduct business in Indonesia. However, there are a number of concerns about the investment climate in Indonesia from investors from the Prefecture Okoyama, he said, including the problem of the country's unpredictable wage system.

Ibaragi said that during his visit in Indonesia he found Indonesians to be quite open to Japanese companies.

"Regarding the MRT project, we thank the Indonesian government for its trust in a Japanese company. Of course, we will not ignore it and will maintain that trust," he said.

BKPM Chief Franky Sibarani said Japanese companies were given priorities regarding assistance from investment facilities.

Japanese investment is the main component of the economic growth driver in Indonesia, he said.

"We are ready to assist investment from Japan. The Marketing Office for the Japan area and the BKPM representative office in Tokyo could be used by investors and companies in Okoyama to plan business activities in Indonesia," he said.

He noted that his office was planning to conduct an investment promotion in Yokoyama early next year to win over interest by Japanese investors.

"One of the major investors is Sumitomo. We will invite a number of companies which have made investments in Indonesia to share their successful experiences with their colleagues in Japan," Sibarani said.

In the first half of this year, Japan was ranked third in foreign investments, amounting to US$1.6 billion after Malaysia (US$2.6 billion) and Singapore (US$2.3 billion).

Coming next were South Korea (US$0.8 billion) and the United States (US$0.6 billion).(*)

Japan interested in auto component factory in Indonesia - ANTARA News

*Govt to build four gas-fired power plants in SE Sulawesi*
Minggu, 11 Oktober 2015 06:06 WIB | 824 Views

Kendari, SE Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - The government is planning to build four gas-fired power plants (PLTMG) with a combined capacity of 95 MW in Southeast Sulawesi province as part of the ongoing efforts to address power shortage in Indonesia.

"The PLTMG will be built in four different places or districts/municipalities in Southeast Sulawesi," spokesman for the Southeast Sulawesi provincial energy and mineral resources office Andi Azis said here on Saturday.

The power plants will be built in Kendari municipality, Baubau municipality, Bombana district and Kolaka Utara district, he said.

The PLTGM in Kendari will have a capacity of 50 MW, that in Baubau 30 MW, Bombana 10 MW and Kolaka Utara 5 MW, he said.

The construction of PLTGM in Bombana will be started this year and in the three other places in 2016, he said.

"The PLTGM will also supply electrical power to neighboring districts," he said.(*)

*Indonesia, Malaysia agree to intensify economic cooperation*
Senin, 12 Oktober 2015 17:57 WIB | 342 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Malaysia have agreed to intensify economic cooperation, particularly in a bid to achieve the increased target of bilateral trade set at US$30 billion for 2015.

"Malaysia is the closest neighboring country of Indonesia. We have several similarities in our culture and history as well as interests and future," Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi noted in a press release received here on Monday.

Retno met her Malaysian counterpart Datuk Anifah Aman during a meeting of the Joint Commission for Bilateral Cooperation (JCBC) on last Saturday in Kuala Lumpur that was held to discuss bilateral cooperation.

The meeting is also aimed to make preparations for a consultation meeting between Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Abdul Razak in 2016.

Both foreign ministers agreed to intensify cooperation in the palm oil industry, including efforts to dismiss the negative campaign about Indonesian palm oil in the markets in Europe and the United States.

"Malaysia has positively welcomed the Indonesian proposal to establish a Council of Palm Oil Producer Countries (CPOPCs) to improve cooperation between palm oil producing countries, including on production and promotion efforts," Retno affirmed.

Retno and Anifah also discussed about Indonesian migrant workers in Malaysia. They agreed to prioritize the safety, welfare, and basic rights of migrant workers employed in Malaysia.

Both countries also shared a similar viewpoint that migrant workers should understand the regulation and mechanism being implemented in Malaysia, including the voluntary deportation issue.

During the meeting, Minister Retno also discussed the importance of education rights for the children of migrant workers in Malaysia.

She hoped the agreement signed between President Widodo and the Malaysian prime minister in February 2015 on providing education to the children of migrant workers would be followed up. The minister was also optimistic that Malaysia would grant an establishment permit for setting up a Community Learning Center (CLC) for Indonesian children.

"We will also accomplish several issues at the technical level for the development of a CLC and teaching permits for Indonesian teachers at the center," Retno revealed.

Both ministers also discussed several matters relating to the political and regional security sectors, such as border issues, legal and consular cooperation, and education, as well as in the fields of meteorology and agriculture.

Additionally, the next JCBC meeting will be held in Indonesia in the second semester of 2017.(*)

Indonesia, Malaysia agree to intensify economic cooperation - ANTARA News

doesn't know but i thing Malaysia finally had become Indonesian lackey nowadays


----------



## prima99

madokafc said:


> doesn't know but i thing Malaysia finally had become Indonesian lackey nowadays



it's all mutual. malaysia's Proton gets to develop Mobnas as jokowi says. shocking the esemka supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indonesia, Malaysia agree to intensify economic cooperation - ANTARA News

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Malaysia have agreed to intensify economic cooperation, particularly in a bid to achieve the increased target of bilateral trade set at US$30 billion for 2015.

"Malaysia is the closest neighboring country of Indonesia. We have several similarities in our culture and history as well as interests and future," Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi noted in a press release received here on Monday.

Retno met her Malaysian counterpart Datuk Anifah Aman during a meeting of the Joint Commission for Bilateral Cooperation (JCBC) on last Saturday in Kuala Lumpur that was held to discuss bilateral cooperation.

The meeting is also aimed to make preparations for a consultation meeting between Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Abdul Razak in 2016.

Both foreign ministers agreed to intensify cooperation in the palm oil industry, including efforts to dismiss the negative campaign about Indonesian palm oil in the markets in Europe and the United States.

"Malaysia has positively welcomed the Indonesian proposal to establish a Council of Palm Oil Producer Countries (CPOPCs) to improve cooperation between palm oil producing countries, including on production and promotion efforts," Retno affirmed.

Retno and Anifah also discussed about Indonesian migrant workers in Malaysia. They agreed to prioritize the safety, welfare, and basic rights of migrant workers employed in Malaysia.

Both countries also shared a similar viewpoint that migrant workers should understand the regulation and mechanism being implemented in Malaysia, including the voluntary deportation issue.

During the meeting, Minister Retno also discussed the importance of education rights for the children of migrant workers in Malaysia.

She hoped the agreement signed between President Widodo and the Malaysian prime minister in February 2015 on providing education to the children of migrant workers would be followed up. The minister was also optimistic that Malaysia would grant an establishment permit for setting up a Community Learning Center (CLC) for Indonesian children.

"We will also accomplish several issues at the technical level for the development of a CLC and teaching permits for Indonesian teachers at the center," Retno revealed.

Both ministers also discussed several matters relating to the political and regional security sectors, such as border issues, legal and consular cooperation, and education, as well as in the fields of meteorology and agriculture.

Additionally, the next JCBC meeting will be held in Indonesia in the second semester of 2017.(*)


----------



## CountStrike

prima99 said:


> it's all mutual. malaysia's Proton gets to develop Mobnas as jokowi says. shocking the esemka supporters


we still lack with automotive technology behind Malaysia and Thailand. hope that our electric car will accelerate our capability..






UGM to Focus on Battery Technology Research | Feature | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Dijual Massal, Harga Mobil Listrik Made in Gresik Rp 100-250

Mobil Listrik Made In Gresik Sudah Banyak Mengaspal di Jalan








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Basuki Says He'll Turn Thousand Islands Into World Class Tourism Destination*
*
*
he almost 200 islets that make up the so-called Thousands Islands off the coast of Jakarta will become the world's next hottest tourism destination if Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama has his way.

The islands already are a favorite among Jakartans looking for a mini-break from the city, but the governor wants to attract more foreign tourists.

To do so, according to Basuki, the Jakarta government must focus on preserving the natural beauty of the islands so that they can compete as a tourist destination alongside Maldives or Seychelles.

The Tourism Ministry has already been consulted and promised it would launch campaigns focusing on the islands.

“We have urged the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs to concentrate on the islands as well,” Basuki said at City Hall on Monday.

The governor stressed that the islands are not for sale and will remain under the control of the city government.

Deputy Governor Djarot Saiful Hidayat said he shares Basuki's enthusiasm about the islands.

Djarot visited the islands with Seychelles Ambassador to Indonesia Nico Barito to see first-hand their tourism potential.

“By the time Jakarta hosts the Asian Games in 2018, I hope there will be athletes visiting Thousand Islands as an alternative tourism destination,” Djarot said.

Basuki Says He'll Turn Thousand Islands Into World Class Tourism Destination | Jakarta Globe


----------



## prima99

Freeport Announce $18 Billion Investment for Papua Mine | Jakarta Globe






Foreign Investors Eye Airports as Indonesia Rolls Out Welcome Mat | Jakarta Globe






Indonesia's need for more and better airports is drawing strong interest from foreign transport and construction companies, hungry for a slice of the action in one of world's the fastest growing markets for air travel.

Next month, Indonesia is expected to ease regulations to allow foreign companies, like India's GVK Power & Infrastructure and South Korea's Incheon International Airport Corp, to manage and operate airports in what is already the world's fifth largest domestic air travel market.

“After this [change in the] law in Indonesia, all airport operators will be showing an interest,” said Turkish airports operator TAV Havalimanlari Holding in an e-mailed statement.

Indonesia's airports, many of which are operating at two to three times above their designed capacity, are crying out for investment after years of scant government funding, inefficient bureaucracy, and unending disputes over land rights.

Its nearly 200 public airports are barely coping with a travel boom and could lose market share to Singapore, Malaysia and other regional hubs if it doesn't quickly expand, industry officials warned.

Years of robust economic growth in the world's fourth most populous country has led to a surge in air traffic, as many Indonesians pick planes for traveling between the archipelago's myriad islands instead of ferries.

The country's main airport, Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Jakarta, is expected to handle 64.4 million passengers this year, nearly triple its designed capacity of 22 million, according to its owner, Angkasa Pura II.

The country's newest international airport, located in northern Sumatra's provincial capital of Medan, is already operating at capacity after opening just four months ago.

Budget carrier Lion Air, which has ordered more than 500 planes for delivery in the next decade, warned its new aircraft could be diverted to its affiliates in Thailand or Malaysia if Indonesia can't accommodate its plans to expand into the international market, said Edward Sirait, the firm's director of general affairs.

Indonesia's flag carrier Garuda Airlines, which last week announced plans to double its fleet to 350-400 aircraft by 2025, is also being forced to move many of its new planes to Batam and Medan airports due to the lack of capacity in Jakarta.

“Garuda's fleet is quite flexible so we can park our aircraft in airports around Indonesia,” the company's chief executive, Emirsyah Satar, told Reuters. “It's a pity if we can't fulfill the needs for transportation due to a lack of infrastructure.”

In August, Garuda was forced to announce a delay in the launch of its first Jakarta-London service by six months to May 2014 due to the capital's aging airport.

Satar said the company's expansion plan was based on the government's development program to start building 24 new airports and significantly expand current ones by 2017. Another 21 airports are to be built within a decade.

*Soaring demand*

Overseas interest in Indonsia has been rising for years.

France's Vinci, Germany's Fraport AG, South Korea's Incheon, Japan's Mitsubishi Corp and Sojitz Corp have recently approached Indonesian companies about possible investment opportunities, said two senior officials with state-owned air operator Angkasa Pura I.

But no foreign firm has been able to grab a major stake in any of Indonesia's major airports due to restrictive government regulations and land acquisition issues. The country's airports are currently operated by either the government or state-owned companies.

“Many foreign companies have come to us. They are asking and waiting for their opportunity,” Tommy Soemoto, president director of Angkasa Pura I, told Reuters earlier this month. “It is up to the government now.”

Indonesia's airports are on a “negative investment list,” which limits foreign involvement in areas deemed sensitive. Under the regulations, foreign companies are limited to owning no more than 49 percent of domestic airports.

Indonesian officials have proposed removing airports, ports and airport services from this list to help revive a slowing economy. The measures need the approval of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

Indonesia's investment chief Mahendra Siregar told Reuters minor details of the proposal were still being finalized, and should be approved in early December.

India's GVK Power & Infrastructure said Indonesia's plan to allow 100 percent foreign direct investment in airport development would “facilitate not only capital infusion but also the much needed management, technical and operation expertise.”

India's largest private airport operator is expected to become the first foreign company to hold a major stake in an Indonesian airport when it teams up with Angkasa Pura I next year to build a second airport in the central Java city of Yogyakarta.

The $700 million project is expected to be finalized next year with operations starting as early as 2017.

Angkasa Pura I also hopes next year to spin-off five of its most profitable airports, including the Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali, to enable foreign investment for its expansion plans, Yudhaprana Sugarda, head of corporate planning, told Reuters earlier this month.

“Up to 900 new planes will be delivered into Indonesia in the next decade,” Sugarda said. “We must seek cooperation to improve our infrastructure to be ready.” 

India's Aditya Birla Group Invests $60m in West Java Rayon Plant | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Indian conglomerate Aditya Birla has invested $60 million in Indonesia to expand its rayon plant in Purwakarta, West Java.

Indo Bharat, the conglomerate's local unit, inaugurated its seventh production line in the Purwakarta plant on Monday, Mukul Agrawal, company's president director, said in a statement.

Indo Bharat has a daily production capacity of 578 tons of rayon — a semi-synthetic fiber made from wood pulp as an alternative to silk — and boasts 6,460 employees.

Minister of Industry Saleh Husin attended the inauguration ceremony and said that investment from foreign investors like Aditya Birla has contributed to over half of the Rp 3.95 trillion ($290 million) direct investment in the textile industry in the first six months of the year.

"Investment in textiles reinforces our confidence that the industry continues to grow. Optimism of the industry is in line with the government's efforts to maintain a conducive business climate," Saleh said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indonesia Bourse Due For Profit Taking

*Indonesia Bourse Due For Profit Taking *

10/12/2015 10:00 PM ET
The winning streak has reached six sessions for the Indonesia stock market, which has surged more than 425 points or 10 percent in that span. The Jakarta Composite Index now rests just above the 4,630-point plateau, although investors may lock in gains on Tuesday.

The global forecast for the Asian markets is mixed to higher, thanks to optimism ahead of the upcoming earnings season. The European markets were mixed and the U.S. bourses were slightly higher, and the Asian markets figure to follow that lead.

The JCI finished modestly higher on Monday following gains from the financial shares and the resource stocks.

For the day, the index climbed 41.36 points or 0.90 percent to finish at 4,630.71 after trading between 4,595.94 and 4,639.94. Volume was 6.80 billion shares worth 4.87 trillion rupiah. There were 193 gainers and 126 decliners, with 87 stocks finishing unchanged.

The lead form Wall Street is cautiously optimistic as stocks were lackluster on Columbus Day before closing modestly higher. The gains lifted the Dow and the S&P 500 to their best closing levels in almost two months.

The Dow rose 47.37 points or 0.3 percent to 17,131.86, while the NASDAQ edged up 8.17 points or 0.2 percent to 4,838.64 and the S&P 500 inched up 2.57 points or 0.1 percent to 2,017.46.

The modestly higher close extended the upward trend seen over the past couple weeks, with stocks recovering from the sell-off in August. Trading activity remained subdued, however, with many traders sticking to the sidelines on the holiday.

Jakarta sets aside US$96m to triple tourist arrivals - ANN

*Jakarta sets aside US$96m to triple tourist arrivals*

Publication Date : 13-10-2015

Indonesia wants to triple its international tourist arrivals by 2018 in a bid to boost its flagging economy, weakened by a sliding rupiah and the global slowdown.

The Southeast Asian archipelago state has seen steady growth in the number of visitors in recent years, with arrivals growing by more than 7 per cent last year to 9.44 million.

Early this year, the Ministry of Tourism was given a target by the Joko Widodo administration to raise the contribution from the tourism sector from 9 per cent last year to about 15 per cent by 2019.

But a higher and more ambitious target was set yesterday. "We have high ambitions to bring in 20 million more tourists within the next two to three years," said Tourism Minister Arief Yahya in a press release yesterday on October 12, announcing the appointment of Ogilvy Public Relations to drive the "Wonderful Indonesia" branding campaign.

"This year, 'Wonderful Indonesia' ranked 47th as the best branding in the world out of 144 countries, by the Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Index," added Arief, referring to the World Economic Forum-led index. "We are extremely proud of this and are determined to continue the momentum."

The ministry now has a budget of 1.3 trillion rupiah (US$96 million) to promote tourism this year, more than four times the 300 billion rupiah last year, spokesman Vincent Jemadu was quoted in The Wall Street Journal previously as saying.

The funding will be used to promote Indonesia through international media, including prominent travel and natural science magazines, as well as television advertisements overseas, he said.

Indonesia has its eye on China, which reportedly has 1.3 billion outbound tourists each year. "Indonesia currently draws in only 1 per cent of Chinese tourists globally," Jemadu told the journal. "We want to boost that."

The country, however, is currently grappling with a transboundary haze crisis caused by forest fires set partly to clear land for palm oil and other plantations.

The blanketing smoke from the fires, often burning over dry peatland in Kalimantan and Sumatra, has affected millions across Indonesia, Singapore and Malaysia, as well as in parts of the Philippines and Thailand in recent weeks.

The Indonesian government has, in the past week, started multilateral firefighting operations involving rescue units, armed forces and commercial entities from Singapore, Malaysia, Russia, China and Australia.

Meanwhile, early estimates by its Ministry of Environment and Forestry suggest the crisis could cost the government up to 475 trillion rupiah (US$33 billion).

Observers also told The Straits Times last week that aside from economic pains, Indonesia's global standing will take a hit if it does not resolve the decades-old crisis.

Key industry players, however, do not see the haze crisis having a significant impact on Indonesia's attractiveness as a holiday destination among travellers.

Alicia Seah, a 20-year veteran of the tourism sector, said yesterday that Indonesia still has great potential as a tourism hot spot, despite the outlook of a downtrend in visitor arrivals for most Asean countries - due in part to an uneven global economic recovery.

"Most of the year, Indonesia has clear skies," said Seah, the director of marketing and communications at Dynasty Travel, one of Singapore's largest travel agencies.

"In fact, there are many 'under-explored' locations in the country... which are largely unaffected by the haze or forest fires."


----------



## prima99

*Philippines' Aboitiz Power Plans $500m Investments to Expand in SE Asia | Jakarta Globe






Cebu, Philippines.* Aboitiz Power said it plans to invest as much as $500 million over the next five years, mainly in Indonesia, as the Philippines' second-largest power producer by capacity seeks to boost profits and expand outside its overcrowded home market.

CEO Erramon Aboitiz told Reuters on Tuesday that Aboitiz was also interested in projects in Vietnam and Myanmar, which along with Indonesia the company had identified as key markets.

"We've made a decision to really look at opportunities outside the Philippines," Aboitiz said on the sidelines of an APEC energy ministers' meeting in the island of Cebu.

"Indonesia will likely take the lion's share of the $500 million that Aboitiz Power is allocating for overseas investments," he said, adding that the $500 million would come from the company's own cash reserves or existing businesses.

Aboitiz Power, a unit of one of the Philippines' biggest conglomerates Aboitiz Equity Ventures, recently agreed to take part in feasibility studies with Indonesian firm SN Power AS and Energi Infranusantara for a hydropower generation project along the Lariang River in Central Sulawesi.

Through its Singapore-based unit, AboitizPower International, the company is also involved in a 110 megawatts greenfield geothermal plant project with Medco Power Indonesia.

"We've looked at it and we think it has a lot of promise," he said, referring to the project with Medco, which is still in the exploration phase.

Aboitiz Power has yet to identify any potential projects in Vietnam and Myanmar, but was actively looking, the CEO said.

"We're now in talks with potential partners in Myanmar but frankly there's nothing firm at this point," he added.

Wika, Daelim, Astaldi Win $250m Hydro-Power Construction in West Java | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* A consortium led by state controlled Wijaya Karya has won a Rp 3.4 trillion ($250 million) contract from state utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara to build a hydro power plant in West Java.

Shares of Wijaya Karya, or Wika, rose 0.3 percent to trade at Rp 3,010 a piece at lunch break at the Indonesia Stock Exchange on Tuesday, outperforming the broad market index which was down 3 percent.

A Wika led consortium won a contract from PLN to build hydro-power plant in Cisokan In West Java. The company had formed a joint venture with South Korea's Daelim Imdustrial and Italy's Astaldi for the project.

Wika owns 30 percent in the joint venture, with Daelim and Astaldi owning 30 percent and 40 percent respectively, Wika's corporate secretary Suradi said.

The company is expected to complete the project in four years, Suradi said.

Indonesia Wants More Royalties From Freeport for Longer Contract | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Freeport-McMoRan Inc should significantly increase the amount it pays in royalty payments to the Indonesian government if it wants to extend a contract to operate one of the world's biggest copper mines, a cabinet minister said on Tuesday.

The US firm last week said it received assurances from Indonesian mining minister Sudirman Said that Freeport's contract for its giant Grasberg copper and gold mine would be extended beyond 2021.

But comments this week from Sudirman's boss, chief Natural Resources Minister Rizal Ramli, have raised questions as to whether contract renegotiations between Freeport and the Indonesian government will be that straightforward.

Rizal, who oversees mining and energy, sharply criticized Freeport's history in Indonesia, telling parliament that the government had not shared enough in the company's profits over the past few decades.

"It is time to rewrite our history," Rizal said. "[Freeport] has to pay 6-7 percent royalty."

"If Indonesia's government shows its persistence and it won't easily be lobbied by Freeport, I think that Freeport will give up in the negotiation process and follow what we want."

Freeport agreed in July 2014 to start paying 4 percent in royalties on copper sales, up from 1.5-3.5 percent previously.

Freeport spokesman Riza Pratama said a royalty payment increase was one of the issues being discussed with the government.

"[The mines ministry] and Freeport are working hard to finalize the contract extension," Riza said.

Freeport, the biggest listed US copper producer and one of Indonesia's largest taxpayers, has been trying for years to obtain a contract extension but the government says legally it cannot start talks until 2019.

An Indonesian government official said on Friday it planned to amend rules on mining contracts by the end of this year, allowing Freeport to apply for an extension immediately.

Freeport plans to invest $18 billion to transition the Grasberg complex from an open pit to underground mining in late 2017. The company currently produces about 220,000 metric tons of copper ore per day, which is then converted to copper concentrate.

Indonesia, Malaysia Agree to Form Council of Palm Oil Standard | Jakarta Globe






(PS : Najib looks upset? What happened? )


----------



## MarveL

*FURNITURE*
*Asmindo sets furniture export US$ 5 billion*






JAKARTA. The Indonesian Association of Furniture and Craft Industries(Asmindo) has set annual furniture export target at US$ 5 billion in the next five years.

"It would be difficult but it is a target to be reached," Executive Director of the association Lisman Sumardjani said after attending a seminar on Supervision of Timber Legality Verification Sysatem (SVLK) here on Monday (12/10).

Lisman said the association has no data on furniture exports, but based on data from the Central Bureau of Statistics, furniture exports were valued at US$ 1.8 billion in the first nine months of the year.

One way of reaching the export target is by cutting logistic cost, he said, adding currently the logistic cost is around 25% of the GDP.

"That means, the president was right with his program to build many more seaports, roads to help reduce logistic cost," he said.

"Currently the cost of shipping a container from Jakarta to Palu in Central Sulawesi is higher than the cost of exporting a container to Beijing, China . This is not efficient. One of the solutions is construction of the infrastructure," he said.

He said the lending rates in Indonesia are still high at 15% as against Malaysia's 3%, showing the difficulty to be competitive facing other countries.

Currently the main rival in furniture market in the world is China, he said, adding the closest rival for Indonesia is Poland in furniture exports.

He said furniture companies do not gain from the falling value of rupiah as buyers ask for a price cut as they know the gain from the rising value of dollar.

Asmindo sets furniture export US$ 5 billion






*POWER PLANT*
*Turkey interested in investing in power plant*






JAKARTA. Turkey is interested in investing in 35,000 MW power plant projects, which have been announced by the Indonesian government, according to the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM).

"One of the interested countries which is in discussions with us is Turkey," Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Sudirman Said said here on Thursday.

He explained that Turkey showed its inclination to invest in the energy sector in a bilateral meeting between the Indonesian delegation and the Turkish government.

The minister noted that Turkey would invest in geothermal projects in Aceh and Java.

Earlier, president Joko Widodo reaffirmed that the government was determined to achieve the target to supply 35,000 MW electricity within the next five years.

"The President mentioned that the amount of electricity available in Indonesia was only enough to meet a quarter of the national needs and, therefore, 35,000 MW power plant project is very realistic," Chairman of the Indonesian Entrepreneurs' Association (Apindo), Hariyadi B Sukamdani, said.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla also confirmed that electricity development project with a capacity of 35,000 megawatts would be implemented in Indonesia within five years.

During the 2015-2024 period, demand for electricity is projected to grow by about 8.7 percent on an average every year.

The government is targeting to achieve 99 percent national electrification ratio by the end of 2020.

Turkey interested in investing in power plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia records trade surplus of 1.02 billion US dollars in September 2015

..... Cumulatively, from January to September 2015, Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of 7.13 billion US dollars. This condition was different from the same period last year in which the trade balance recorded a deficit of 1.67 billion US dollars .....

read more: _Indonesia records trade surplus of 1.02 billion US dollars in September 2015 | Republika Online_


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia records trade surplus of 1.02 billion US dollars in September 2015
> 
> ..... Cumulatively, from January to September 2015, Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of 7.13 billion US dollars. This condition was different from the same period last year in which the trade balance recorded a deficit of 1.67 billion US dollars .....
> 
> read more: _Indonesia records trade surplus of 1.02 billion US dollars in September 2015 | Republika Online_




not good enough, our exports performance is dropping since earlier this year meanwhile import is dropping even lower


----------



## prima99

*Iran's Mapna Group Eyes Indonesia's Electric Power Industry | Jakarta Globe






Jakarta.* Iranian energy holding company Mapna Group is devising plans to invest in Indonesia's power sector, riding on the back of the Indonesian government's goal to roll out 35,000 megawatts of electricity across the archipelago in the next five years.

Executives from the company have reportedly met Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said to discuss possible partnerships during the minister's recent visit to Iran, according to a statement from Mapna Group on Thursday.

Abbas Aliabadi, president of the Mapna Group, said that the company seeks to be "actively involved in Indonesia's energy market."

"In the first step, Mapna is prepared to invest in Indonesia's power sector in order to increase the country's power capacity by 1,000 megawatts," he said, without disclosing the value of the project.

Aliabadi added that Mapna — which generates about 47 percent of Iran's electricity — also seeks to run a service center for power generators in Indonesia.

Established in 1993, Mapna Group has a total contract value of nearly 30 billion euros ($34.25 billion), covering three sectors: electricity, oil and gas, as well as rail traction.

ADVERTISING

Sudirman met with his Iranian counterpart Hamid Chitchian on Wednesday in a bid to boost bilateral ties in the energy sector, according to a statement.

"For Indonesia, increasing the capacity to generate power is a key strategy in building the economy... Our government is looking to diversify its energy sources and exploit clean and renewable energy, such as solar power, wind power and geothermal energy," Sudirman said in a statement.



Foreign Drug Makers Eye 10% Sales Boost in Indonesia in 2016 | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Foreign drug manufacturers expect sales to rise 10 percent next year, on the back of improved government health-care spending.

Manufacturers under the International Pharmaceutical Manufacturer Group, or IPMG, estimate a turnover of $1.37 billion in 2016, compared to $1.25 billion estimated for this year.

"We are optimistic that the pharmaceutical market will continue to grow in the future, especially after the government promised to increase the health budget," said Parulian Simanjuntak, the IPMG director.

Indonesia's consumption of medicine is the lowest all of Southeast Asia, reflecting a lack of health-care services in the country, Parulian said.

Foreign drug makers currently hold about 25 percent of Indonesia's pharmaceutical market, which is estimated at $5 billion this year, according to the IPMG.

The lobby group includes the local units of global drug giants Bayer, Merck, Meiji, Novartis and Pfizer among its 24 members



Antam, Inalum Woo Foreign Investors for West Kalimantan Smelter Project | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* State-controlled diversified miner Antam and state aluminum maker Indonesia Asaha Aluminium, or Inalum, are currently wooing foreign businesses for a proposed smelter-grade alumina refinery in West Kalimantan.

According to a filing to the local stock exchange on Thursday, the companies have sent out invitations to "world-renowned aluminum companies experienced in manufacturing bauxite ore into alumina," with potential investors from China, Russia and United Arab Emirates.

"Antam's deal with Inalum to create the joint venture with a strategic partner is a follow-up to our agreement signed last July. The construction of the smelter-grade alumina refinery will greatly boost the value of Antam's bauxite reserves," Antam president director Tedy Badjuraman said in a statement on Thursday.

The plant, scheduled to start construction next year, will produce one million tons of smelter-grade alumina a year in its first phase, starting from 2019, and gradually increase to two million tons. At this higher capacity, it will require up to six million wet metric tons of bauxite ore every year, according to the companies.

"The synergy with Antam is one of our efforts towards sustainable growth through building Indonesia's upstream aluminum industry and integrating it to the downstream products in order to add value and increase our competitiveness," said Winardi Sunoto, the president director of Inalum, which currently produces up to 250,000 tons of aluminum ingot per year.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> not good enough, our exports performance is dropping since earlier this year meanwhile import is dropping even lower



That's to be expected. Economic slowdown has been hitting hard Indonesia's economic outlook in 2015. But still, we need more good news on economic front. So let's pour some good news...


----------



## acelaw



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

acelaw said:


>



@cnleio @TaiShang @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

madokafc said:


> @cnleio @TaiShang @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Commentary: Why an 11,000-km Long Maritime Axis Makes Sense | Jakarta Globe






In the coming week, President Joko Widodo receives *Queen Margrethe II of* *Denmark*. It will be the first-ever state visit between two proud maritime nations. It takes place almost a century after the first regular Danish shipping route to Indonesia was established. Initially, it helped bring coffee from Medan to New York and ever since then Danish ships have been connecting Indonesia’s goods with the international market.

The history of our countries and our peoples are shaped by the oceans as well as by being island nations. In fact, no matter where in Denmark you are, you will never be more than 50 kilometers away from the ocean. This has shaped the the Danish mindset and our view of the surrounding world, in the same way that the proximity of Indonesia to the ocean has influenced Indonesians throughout your history.

Both Indonesia and Denmark have at very early stages developed a broad variety of maritime skills and seafaring techniques. These lessons and experiences live on today and continue to hold importance for our countries. Connectivity always has been and remains essential to our countries -- both for domestic coherence and for relating to the world.

The oceans and seaways surrounding us have been invaluable in linking us to markets, international trade networks and global value chains as well as to knowledge, expertise and partnerships with other countries. Our oceans have also been essential for the fisheries industry, aqua-culture and equipment, which in turn have an impact on nutrition and exports as well as for the promotion of tourism and off-shore oil and gas exploitation.

President Jokowi has launched an ambitious vision of transforming Indonesia into a maritime fulcrum. This vision is not only central to Indonesia’s maritime infrastructure, it is also essential for another political priority – namely to create additional economic growth in order to address Indonesia’s demographic development challenges. The vision requires significant expansion of Indonesian ports, investment in infrastructure and additional shipping capacity in order to increase connectivity between Indonesia’s many islands and regions, spanning from Aceh in the west all the way to Papua, more than 5,000 kilometers to the east.

Denmark wants to become a key partner for Indonesia in realizing its maritime vision. And despite our differences, we believe there is a perfect match between the competencies, the technology and the know-how of Denmark and of the companies in the unprecedented big business delegation accompanying Queen Margrethe II’s upcoming visit, and the priorities, needs and challenges faced by Indonesia.

Every fifteen minutes -- somewhere in the world -- a Danish-operated ship arrives or departs from a port. Danes account for only 0.1 percent of the world’s population, but 10 percent of the world’s trade is carried by Danish-operated ships, placing Denmark among the top five of the world’s leading shipping nations. World class competencies in port development and high productivity operations that increase capacity and efficiency are also proud trademarks. The figures document world class expertise in strengthening connectivity.

Most large cargo ships worldwide are equipped with Danish maritime technology, products or equipment. The Danish maritime industry is famous for its quality products, innovative technological solutions and eco-efficient services essential to promote connectivity and competitivesness.

Danish engineering consultancy companies are globally recognized for their expertise in complex marine infrastructure. Within the security sector, Danish companies provide advanced security systems and survelliance solutions of the highest quality which are important in a number of areas from defense, to search and rescue, combating illegal fishing and monitoring pollution.

For decades, the Danish maritime industry has contributed significantly to growth and employment, both in Denmark and in our partner countries around the world. By utilizing our government-to government instruments as well as our business-to-business cooperation, we can create a partnership that is beneficial to Indonesia and Denmark alike.

At the same time, Denmark strongly recognizes the need to cherish, protect, preserve and ensure the sustainability of our marine resources. Danish companies have developed a whole range of world class competencies, technologies and solutions for surveying coastal areas, including to ensure coastal protection and undertake wastewater treatment.

Just a little more than a decade ago, the water in the port of Copenhagen was not a welcoming place. Today, thanks to a vision combined with stricter regulations, the water is so clean that the harbor has become a place of recreation where children and adults enjoy swimming on warm summer days. Could you imagine the same transition here in Jakarta?

During the upcoming state visit we will sign a maritime cooperation agreement which will pave the way for stronger and concrete collaboration with our public and private sector. This will create results if embraced fully. And it will show that an 11,000-kilometer divide is not an obstacle for creating a maritime axis. It is, after all, primarily water that separates us.

Indonesian President to Court Tech Giants on US Trip | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Indonesia's president will court tech giants Apple and Google during his first trip to the United States this month, seeking investment for sustainable mining and greater internet access, a senior cabinet minister told Reuters.

President Joko Widodo will travel to Washington and San Francisco on a five-day trip starting Oct. 25 in the hope of attracting much-needed foreign investment to revive growth in Southeast Asia's largest economy.

Widodo plans to visit Apple's headquarters and have dinner with CEO Tim Cook to discuss investment in Indonesia's tin industry to ensure the metal used in iPhones and other Apple products is produced in legal mines.

Indonesia is the world's largest tin exporter, with nearly all produced on the Bangka and Belitung islands off the coast of Sumatra.

"Apple wants to invest ... in the tin industry in Bangka-Belitung," Chief Security Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, who will accompany Widodo on the trip, said in an interview in his office."They want to get the tin directly from the source."

Green groups have accused Apple of sourcing tin from suppliers that use child workers and violate environmental laws. Apple says it does not tolerate underage labour and is dedicated to the ethical sourcing of minerals.

The president, who will mark his first year in office next week, will also visit Google's headquarters and discuss improving wireless Internet access to Papua and other remote Indonesian regions by using smart balloons.

Widodo, who is also expected to meet executives from Facebook and Microsoft, wants the tech giants to team up with Indonesian universities to establish education centres that will help make the country a regional tech hub.

"We see a positive change in direction and mood of the government toward a more open investment environment," said Lin Neumann, managing director of the American Chamber of Commerce in Indonesia, after a closed-door meeting with Indonesian ministers before the president's US trip.

In Washington, Widodo will meet executives from US mining giant Freeport-McMoRan, which is lobbying Indonesian officials to revise a law that would allow new contract negotiations to take place much earlier than currently allowed.

"Invest in Indonesia, but you have to also respect the regulations in the country," Pandjaitan said. "We don't want to disturb any existing contract. But when the contract expires, then it belongs to us."

Widodo will also meet US President Barack Obama and congressional leaders to discuss rising tensions in the South China Sea and the fight to contain Islamic State.

"Indonesia can play a significant role on the IS issue and be a mediator in conflicts involving Muslim countries like Palestine," Pandjaitan said.

Pertamina Gandeng Jepang Bangun PLTGU di Sumatera Utara






*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- Perusahaan pengelola minyak pelat merah, PT Pertamina resmi menggandeng perusahaan niaga gas asal Jepang, Sojitz Corporation dan PT Pembangunan Prasarana Sumatera Utara (PPSU) untuk membangun Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Gas Uap (PLTGU) di Medan, Sumatera Utara.

Vice President Gas and Power Commercialization Pertamina, Ginanjar menyebutkan bahwa kerjasama ini dilakukan untuk mengoptimalisasi pemanfaatan fasilitas terminal regasifikasi Arun, Aceh. Untuk pembangunan PLTGU ini, Pertamina bahkan sudah mengamankan pasokan gas mengingat kebutuhan gas bagi pembangkit ini mencapai 35 MMSCFD.

"Untuk proyek ini, kami sudah bicarakan ke Direktorat Jenderal Ketenagalistrikan Kementerian Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM) dan juga sudah presentasikan kepada PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) dan sudah in-line dengan rencana mereka," ujarnya ketika ditemui di Jakarta, Jumat (16/10).

Rencananya, proyek ini akan berdiri di atas lahan seluas 15 hektare dengan nilai investasi di kisaran US$250 juta, di mana sekitar 70 hingga 75 persennya berasal dari pinjaman konsorsium. Pembangunan ini, ujarnya, sudah memasuki tahap Pra Studi Kelayakan dan kini tengah memasuki tahap identifikasi lahan.

Lebih lanjut, Ginanjar mengatakan bahwa pembangunan pembangkit listrik di Sumatera Utara ini sangat penting karena bisa mengatasi kekurangan energi di Sumatera Utara. Dari sumber data PLN, setidaknya provinsi tersebut membutuhkan tambahan pasokan listrik sebanyak 700 hingga 800 megawatt untuk terhindar dari pemadaman bergilir.

"Kami harap proyek ini dapat atasi masalah masalah kelangkaan atau sodet listrik di Medan dan sekitarnya. Ini juga bentuk dukungan kami terhadap program 35 ribu megawatt yang dicanangkan pemerintah," katanya.

Ditemui di kesempatan yang sama, Presiden Direktur PT Sojitz Indonesia, Takashi Inada mengatakan kalau proyek ini merupakan upaya bisnis lain yang dilakukan perusahaan setelah bisnis perdagangan gas ke Jepang makin menurun setelah permintaan gas domestik semakin meningkat. Apalagi, pihaknya juga melihat kesempatan di bisnis pembangkit listrik setelah melihat angka kebutuhan listrik di Indonesia.

"Kami memang sejak lama telah bekerjasama dengan Pertamina, terutama melalui perdagangan gas asal Arun sejak tahun 1977. Namun karena kami melihat kebutuhan listrik di Sumatera Utara masih minim, maka kami memutuskan untuk masuk ke situ," kata Inada.

Lebih lanjut, Inada berharap proyek ini bisa dimulai pada tahun 2016 dan rampung pada tahun 2019. Bahkan, Inada berharap proyek ini bisa ditambah kapasitasnya sebesar 2 hingga 3 kali lipat dari kapasitas awalnya.

"Kami harap bisa menambah kapasitasnya karena kami melihat nantinya tenaga listrik ini diperlukan untuk menunjang kegiatan perindustrian di Sumatera Utara," ucap dia.

Di samping itu, tak menutup kemungkinan perusahaan akan menambah proyek-proyek serupa lainnya di Indonesia kendati PLTGU Medan ini merupakan proyek pembangkit listrik pertama Sojitz di Indonesia. "Meskipun ini proyek pembangkit listrik pertama kami di Indonesia, tapi kami punya proyek serupa di Vietnam dan Timur Tengah. Tak menutup kemungkinan kami bisa membangun pembangkit listrik di lokasi lain seperti Kalimantan atau Jawa," katanya.

Sucofindo Lebarkan Bisnis Inspeksi Dagang ke Korea






*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- PT Sucofindo (Persero) memperluas cakupan bisnis jasa inspeksi perdagangan hingga ke Korea Selatan dengan membuka kantor cabang di ibu kota Negeri Gingseng.

Direktur Komersial I Sucofindo, Heru Riza menjelaskan cabang baru di Korea Selatan ini merupakan bagian dari upaya perseroan memperluas jaringan dan kerjasama di luar negeri.

Sebelumnya Sucofindo terlebih dahulu membuka kantor cabang di Timor Leste.

“Kami berharap dengan pembukaan Sucofindo cabang Korea Selatan dapat membantu peningkatan perdagangan internasional bagi para pelaku usaha dan pemerintah kedua Negara," ujar Heru melalui keterangan tertulis, Jumat (16/10).

Menurutnya, Sucofindo Korea selatan akan menyediakan jasa inspeksi perdagangan, antara lain meliputi verifikasi dan teknis penyelidikan impor untuk semua jenis komoditas yang diperdagangkan antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan.

Selain itu, BUMN inspeksi dagang ini juga bisa bertindak sebagai agen penjualan antar-kedua negara, serta menyediakan jasa lainnya seperti audit, sertifikasi dan konsultasi.

Berdasarkan data Kedutaan Besar Republik Indonesia, total volume perdagangan antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan pada 2013 mencapai US$23 miliar.

Cecep Hermawan, Wakil Kepala Misi KBRI di Korea Selatan berharap kehadiran BUMN inspeksi di Negeri Gingseng ini dapat memperlancar perdagangan internasional antara kedua negara, mengingat intensitasnya semakin meningkat.

Kantor cabang luar negeri Sucofindo berdomisili di 2513 Acro tel 30 Gil 13 , Unju Ro, Gangnam Gu, Seoul, Korea.

Bersamaan dengan peresmian kantor cabang tersebut pada Kamis (15/10), Sucofindo juga menandatangani Nota Kesepahaman dengan beberapa lembaga di Korea Selatan seperti Korea Testing Laboratory (KTL), Shinsung, Posco, Jeong Woo, Korean Institute of Energy Research (KIER), Koreatech Inspection Co Ltd (KOTEC) dan Korea Marine Surveyors & Sworn Measurer’s Corporation (KOMSA).

Heru berharap kerja sama PT. Sucofindo dengan beberapa lembaga ini dapat berjalan lancar sehingga dapat membantu peningkatan perdagangan internasional bagi para pelaku usaha dan pemerintah kedua Negara.

“Kami mendapat sambutan yang hangat di Korea Selatan dan kami mengucapkan terima kasih atas kecepatan dalam proses persiapan pembukaan kantor cabang baru di Korea Selatan ini,” ujar Direktur Utama Sucofindo Bachder Djohan Buddin.


----------



## MarveL

*





Indonesia looks to Iran to drive economy: energy minister *
By Mahnaz Abdi 

TEHRAN - Iran has high potential to help improve economic growth in Indonesia, especially in the fields of oil, gas and electricity, the Indonesian Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Sudirman Said says in an exclusive interview with the Tehran Times. 

Said was visiting Iran along with Foreign Minister Rento Marsudi on Wednesday and Thursday. 

“Our visit this year is actually to make the opportunity materialized. It is my second visit [to Iran], even my third meeting with the minister of oil Mr. Zanganeh. I think that the meeting is more and more giving the concrete opportunity to be materialized,” Said explained. 

“We discussed about the opportunity to supply the crude and the products and also the opportunity to joint cooperation in developing a refinery in Indonesia. And our team has been discussing with the team of National Iranian Oil Company (NIOC),” the minister stated. 

Referring to his country’s agreement with Iran for a long-term oil supply by the Islamic Republic, he said: “That is one of the objectives of our visit to follow up the agreement; I think both Iran and Indonesia will have benefit if we could engage in long-term supply agreement. This is something that we are now working within Pertamina, the national oil company, and also with the National Iranian Oil Company”. 

About the agreement between Iran, China and Indonesia on building a refinery on the East Java Island, Widhyawan Prawiraatmadja, the special advisor to Said, said: “Because Indonesia is in growing need and our capacity has not been added over the past twenty years, this is the time to have a new additional refining capacity. It is imperative that Indonesia will need feedstock; so we will have to rely on supply from other countries’ resources such as Iran, and Iran will always be considered as one of the potential suppliers.” 

“I think we look for all kinds of options and one you said [the issue of refinery] is one of the options,” Prawiraatmadja said. 

On Indonesia’s return to OPEC, the country’s minister of energy said: “The role of Iran in OPEC is of course very important; because it is one of the large producers and our coming back to OPEC is also supported by Iran.” 

“I think it’s time for Iran to support us. But, for Indonesia, I think coming back to OPEC means to engage with the producing countries, which Indonesia is in their support, because we still have large gap in terms of consumption. We consume much more than we produce; so, engaging with the producing countries is good to secure the supply in Indonesia,” he added. 


--------Indonesia looks to Iran as supplier of LPG------- 

Elsewhere in his interview with the Tehran Times, the official said: “We are in need of LPG [liquefied petroleum gas]. We look for Iran to support us in supplying the LPG needs.” 

Indonesia is in serious need of bitumen for its power sector. 

Asked if the country has any plan to import bitumen from Iran, the minister stated: “I guess actually we’ll also have future needs for bitumen much more than what we need now; so I think we will import it from Iran. 

“Because we are now building infrastructures in huge projects, I think it is an opportunity for Iran to supply bitumen to Indonesia.” 

Said went on to say: “As minister of energy, I’m very impressed with Iran’s development of power sector, especially in hydro, and it is something that we need to work together in Indonesia”. 

The minister also said Iran can cooperate with Indonesia in the mining sector if it has the technology. 

“Our mining sector is in development. We are pushing through the policy to develop downstream industry; so if Iran has technology to cooperate, we will engage with the Iranian companies.” 

On the prospect of bilateral economic ties now that the economic sanctions against Iran are set to be lifted, the minister explained: “I learnt from our colleagues in Iran that Iran is a country that will be growing soon after the sanctions are lifted and we will have development of economic relations in the fields like auto parts, textile and food that will be our opportunities. I think it is time for Indonesian businessmen to explore that opportunities, so that besides energy, my sector, other sectors can come here and develop cooperation with Iranian businessmen”. 

--------We plan to organize President Joko Widodoin’s trip to Iran early next year ------- 

He added, “After the meeting of President Rouhani and President Joko Widodoin in April after the Asia-Africa Conference, we are committed to explore and expand the cooperation between the two countries. I think we plan to organize a trip of President Joko Widodoin to Iran early next year, so this [visit] is part of the preparation actually.” 

He said that the next Indonesian delegations will be coming to Iran to explore broader fields of economy. 

“Regardless the sanctions issue, I think we always have intention to strengthen the cooperation. Iran and Indonesia have very long time brotherhood; so with sanctions lifted it is actually the push to further development of the cooperation.” 

The minister noted, “We always intend to keep the cooperation stronger and with the current situation [following the Iran nuclear deal], I think the relationship keeps going better and better.” 

--------Indonesia and Iran are proud of their relationship------- 

For his part, Dr. Alwi Shihab, the Indonesian president’s envoy to the Middle East and the OIC, told the Tehran Times: “I think relation between Iran and Indonesia is something that we both countries are proud of. We have been in close contact, close relation and we don’t have obstacle. Now, it’s the time to optimize especially economic opportunities from both countries. We are amazed by the development of Iran despite the sanctions, and we would like to see Iranian businessmen, Iranian projects feasible in Indonesia.” 

tehran times : Indonesia looks to Iran to drive economy: energy minister


----------



## prima99

*BKPM Links Up With Three South Korean Lenders | Jakarta Globe







Jakarta. Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board, or BKPM, has signed a memorandum of understanding with three South Korean banks in its bid to court more investment from overseas businesses into Southeast Asia's largest economy.*

In a recent statement, BKPM chief Franky Sibarani said that the government agency seeks to partner with KEB Hana Bank, Woori Bank and Shinhan Bank in efforts of increasing trade and investment relations between Indonesia and South Korea.

Both KEB Hana Bank and Woori Bank have established local presence in Indonesia as the former acquired small-sized lender back in 2007 and the latter bought a stake at a local bank last year. Meanwhile, Shinhan Bank is slated to close itsacquisition of two local lenders by the end of the year.

Franky also sealed a partnership with South Korea's business lobby group the Federation of Korean Industries, whose members include South Korean giants like Samsung Electronics, Hyundai Motor and Lotte Corporation, according to a statement.

"These partnerships will expand our network with potential investors. On top of the that, we also hope to support investors from Indonesia when they're planning to invest overseas," he said.

Indra Darmawan, director of international business partnerships, added that BKPM hopes to orchestrate several promotional efforts together with the business lobby group and the three big banks, such as investment forums.

South Korean businesses were the fourth-largest source of investment for Indonesia in the first half of the year, placing approximately $800 million in investments in Indonesia between January and June, or 5.7 percent of the country's total realized investment, data from BKPM reported.

In total, South Korea has booked 4,119 projects in Indonesia worth about $7.6 billion.


Maersk Teases Indonesia Shipping Cap with $3b Expansion Plan | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Indonesia's shipping law stands in the way of *Danish shipping company Maersk Line's plans to invest $3 billion over the next five years in expanding its logistics business in Indonesia*, State-Owned Enterprise Minister Rini Soemarno said over the weekend.

Maersk, the world's largest container shipping company, has operated in Indonesia since 1958 shipping cargo in and out of the country and now sees huge potential in domestic shipping.

"[Maersk] expressed interest to transports goods within our territory, in order to reduce logistics costs," Rini said as quoted by Investor Daily over the weekend. "But they stumbled upon our shipping law that requires majority shareholders to be locals. They wanted to be the majority."

The 2008 law states only domestic-controlled shipping firms can transport goods between islands in the archipelago, using locally-registered ships and Indonesian captains. Indonesia also introduced the cabotage principle in 2005 which rules only national ships can carry national cargoes.

Ocean-based shipping makes up the majority of Indonesia's shipping industry, responsible for transporting 826 million tons of goods in 2013. The sector grows around 5 to 6 percent each year.

President Joko Widodo has placed an emphasis on sea transportation connecting the commodity-rich eastern part of the country with the manufacturing centers in the western region as part of his infrastructure push.

But, local shipping companies still largely depend on expensive ships and spare parts from abroad, as well as high-cost financing from domestic lenders limiting their ability to expand.

The government is now revising a lists that protect certain business from foreign control in order to attract more investment as part efforts to boost the ailing economy. Still, Rini did not elaborate whether the shipping sector would be liberalized.

Maersk is among the 62-company delegate that will accompany Queen Margrethe II's state visit to Indonesia on Thursday, seeking to bolster the two countries ties in logistics, renewable energy, water management, transport and education.


----------



## Daniel808

*Indonesia Considers Allowing More Foreign Investment in Businesses !*


JAKARTA—Indonesia is considering revising its list of sectors in which it limits or prevents foreign investment to open investment in e-commerce, Communication and Information Minister Rudiantara said Friday, ahead of a visit by President Joko Widodo to the U.S.

Discussions on revising the list, which covers a number of sectors, come amid a series of government measures over the past month aimed at boosting investment in an economy where growth has slowed to a six-year low and the weak rupiah has weighed on company revenues.

Mr. Rudiantara said Friday that the negative-investment list was among the regulations challenging investors that the government planned to address.

“We are seriously considering opening up the list,” to e-commerce, he said.

For now, the government is only looking at allowing foreign investment in e-commerce companies valued at more than 5 billion rupiah ($367,000). Mr. Rudiantara said, there was no need to open up small and medium enterprises to foreign capital.

“We would like to nurture them. We would like to grow them internally before we open up for foreign capital at a later stage,” he said.

Startups have long been pushing for foreign investment in e-commerce, saying in addition to money, the technology and expertise of foreign companies could be of great benefit.

While restrictions would remain, such a move would likely be met positively by e-commerce players and investors.

“We see the negative-investment list generally as largely unnecessary and an impediment to investment, in e-commerce especially, which is a vibrant sector of the economy,” said Lin Neumann, managing director of the American Chamber of Commerce, which held a briefing with several ministers ahead of Mr. Widodo’s trip to Washington, D.C., on Oct. 25. Mr. Widodo will also head to Silicon Valley during his three-day stop.

E-commerce is increasingly drawing attention from investors. Many see Indonesia, a country of 250 million people where Internet penetration is low but growing as more come online through smartphones, as the next big tech gem after China and India.

As Southeast Asia’s largest economy, Indonesia provides a gateway to the region, and the nascent startup climate is poised to take off even faster given the right support and attention, industry players say.

The sector is currently valued at around $12 billion, but Mr. Rudiantara said it could grow to as much as $260 billion in the next five years. Earnst and Young, which is advising the government on the roadmap, puts the value at a more modest $130 billion, he said.

A government road map for growing e-commerce will address issues such as simplifying tax requirements, improving logistics and improving access to capital through foreign investment for the country’s biggest e-commerce firms, Mr. Rudiantara said.

For startups and SMEs, the government is discussing ways it could extend credit through programs currently available to the agricultural sector, said Mr. Rudiantara.

The negative-investment list was last revised in May 2014, opening space for some industries but closing it to others, including e-commerce. On Friday, the investment coordinating board sought input from business groups, ministries and the public on what sectors should be open for more investment.

Mr. Rudiantara said the road map would be ready before the end of the year.





*Indonesia President Joko Widodo, second from left, talks with Jakarta Gov. Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, second from right, and others at the site of tunnel project for mass rapid transit in Jakarta on Oct. 8. Indonesia is trying to revitalize its economy, as growth has slowed to a six-year low. PHOTO: REUTERS*
*
Indonesia Considers Allowing More Foreign Investment in Businesses - WSJ*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

nice.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi’s 1 year economic review: Fixing a ship surrounded by mighty waves 






In a storm, it is impossible to have a ship floating comfortably. And of course, it is totally unfair to expect a ship to cruise at normal speed. Nonetheless, we can expect the ship to move accordingly, riding the mighty waves and not sinking.

This analogy should be applied when we are evaluating what President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has done in his first year of taking office, in terms of economics and business.

read more: _Jokowi’s 1 year economic review: Fixing a ship surrounded by mighty waves | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Bandung to Break Ground on First Cable Car Transit System in December | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* After announcing it would begin construction on a 1.5 kilometer monorail track as proof of concept to attract investment, the city of Bandung revealed its aim to make a similar move for a cable car.

Bandung mayor Ridwan Kamil said construction for the cable car would begin by the end of the year, linking Jalan Gelap Nyawang to Jalan Cihampelas, one of Bandung's most popular shopping and tourist areas.

The two areas are only 800 meters away but separated by a deep ravine, forcing motorists to take a 3.8 kilometer detour.

"We will try to break ground in December," Ridwan said as quoted by Detik.com. "This [project] is a prototype. If successful, we will open a tender for other routes stretching up to 42 kilometers long."

The mayor said construction firm Aditya Dharmaputra Persada will finance and carry out the proof of concept project, with the city administration providing land and supporting facilities.

The firm's chief executive Sandjaya Susilo said the project will cost around $9 million, mainly to build a 20-meter high platform on Jalan Gelap Nyawang and a 60-meter supporting pole on the other side of the ravine.

The company will also provide between 50 to 60 cable cars with a capacity of eight to 10 people each.

"The system can support 2,400 people at once. The distance can be covered in three minutes but because [the cable cars] are mainly for tourists, we will reduce the speed," he said.

Municipal authorities have struggled to raise the estimated Rp 5 trillion ($366.8 million) to build a five-line cable car system to link the city center to its hilly suburbs, and another Rp 18 trillion needed to build a planned five-line monorail system

Ridwan on Wednesday announced plans to build a 1.5-kilometer monorail track next year, to run from Bandung’s main train station to the city’s main park, as a proof of concept to attract investment in its public transportation sector.

The mayor said both proof of concept projects would hopefully convince the central government to either simplify Indonesia’s investment procedures or help the city finance the entire project.



Bandung to Build Monorail Proof of Concept to Lure Investors | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* The Bandung city administration plans to build a 1.5-kilometer monorail track next year as a proof of concept to attract investment in its public transportation sector.

Municipal authorities have struggled to raise the estimated Rp 18 trillion ($1.3 billion) needed to build a planned five-line monorail system aimed at easing the progressively worsening traffic in the West Java capital.

Mayor Ridwan Kamil also wants the monorail network – Indonesia’s first, once completed – to serve as an engineering showcase as he tries to rebrand Bandung into a technology hub.

He said the city-funded proof-of-concept line, to run from Bandung’s main train station to the city’s main park, both in the city center, would hopefully convince the central government to either simplify Indonesia’s investment procedures or help the city finance the entire project.

Construction of the proof of concept will begin early next year, with city engineers still working out the cost.

“The prototype will use the ‘metro capsule’ technology,” Ridwan said as quoted by Tempo, referring to a transit system that uses a fleet of small, independently operating “capsules” to move commuters around the city.

The same technology was once proposed for use in Jakarta, but the city administration opted instead for a higher-volume light rail transit system.

The Bandung administration also plans to introduce cable cars to link the downtown area to the hilly suburbs.



Danish Royals to Boost Economic Ties in Indonesian State Visit | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Queen Margrethe II and the Prince Consort Henrik of Denmark will be in Indonesia this week for their first state visit to the country with the intention of increasing bilateral trade and investment ties.

Danish Ambassador Casper Klynge said the royal couple's three-day visit, with a delegation that includes two ministers and representatives of 62 Danish companies, would mark "a historic moment for Denmark's relationship with Indonesia," which have enjoyed strong relations for the past 65 years.

The Danish ministers who will visit Indonesia include Foreign Minister Kristian Jensen and Energy, Utilities and Climate Minister Lars Christian Lillehold. Meanwhile, the companies represented in the delegation come from various sectors such as maritime, agribusiness, urban and clean-tech solutions and design lifestyle.

During the visit, Queen Margrethe II and Prince Henrik are scheduled to meet with President Joko Widodo and Vice President Jusuf Kalla, as well as several ministers, such as Foreign Minister Retno L.P. Marsudi and Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Natural Resources Rizal Ramli.

The royal couple will also attend an array of business and cultural events in Jakarta, Surabaya and Yogyakarta.

"There is a strong case of expanding trade and business opportunities between [Denmark and Indonesia]... We are slowly recognizing that 21st-century Asia is not only about China and India. It's also about Indonesia," Klynge told reporters during a press briefing in Jakarta on Tuesday.

Total trade between Indonesia and Denmark reached $240.3 million between January and July this year, where Indonesia saw a $10 million surplus, according to Trade Ministry data.

Danish businesses ranked 32nd on investment realization in Indonesia in the January-June period with seven projects totaling $1.7 million in value, according to Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM).

"We hope that a massive investment will be announced during the meetings. It will be in the energy sector," Klynge said, adding that the Danish business delegation intended to sign up to eight agreements during the state visit.


Indonesia to Woo American Investment in E-Commerce Sector | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Indonesia's biggest e-commerce companies will meet high-profile Silicon Valley venture capitalists next week, a cabinet minister said, when they accompany President Joko Widodo on a US trip to woo investment in the country's fledgling tech sector.

Widodo, who just marked a year in office, is keen to attract much-needed foreign investment to kick start Southeast Asia's largest economy, which has been growing at its slowest pace in six years.

Start-ups like Gojek, a motorcycle taxi hailing app, and Tokopedia, an online store, will be among over five companies seeking investments of hundreds of millions of dollars from firms like Sequoia, Communications Minister Rudiantara said.

"The president's visit to Silicon Valley is a totally different ballgame to his visit to the east coast of the US," Rudiantara told Reuters in an interview.

He said the visit to the world-renowned tech hub was aimed specifically at attracting private sector investment.

Widodo's visit to California will come after meetings with President Barack Obama, US congressional leaders and executives from energy and mining companies in Washington.

Indonesia recently announced it is considering revising its negative investment list to allow foreign investment in the e-commerce sector. Rudiantara declined to comment on how much foreign ownership would be allowed.

The country currently allows no foreign investment in the local e-commerce industry, which analysts predict will be the region's largest by 2020, on the back of a voracious appetite for Internet use in Indonesia.

Indonesians are among the most active users in the world of social media websites like Facebook and Twitter.

In California, Widodo is also scheduled to meet Apple CEO Tim Cook as well as executives from Google , Facebook and Microsoft.

Apple is looking to invest in sustainable tin mining in Indonesia, the world's biggest tin exporter, and in setting up research and development facilities there, according to cabinet ministers.

US Ambassador Robert Blake told reporters earlier on Wednesday that a wide range of agreements was set to be signed by Widodo and Obama next week to "expand cooperation in maritime, energy and defense sectors".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

*Japan to Make Indonesia as Production Base: Minister*


TEMPO.CO, Jakarta-Industry Minister Saleh Husin said that Japanese investors operating in the Aichi Prefecture planned to make Indonesia as its production base for foreign markets.

“They said that Indonesia would be one of their main investment destinations. They want to make Indonesia as a production base for exports,” Saleh said in Jakarta on Wednesday, October 21, after a meeting with Aichi Governor Hideaki Omura who led the delegation of the Chubu Economic Federation and the Nagoya Chamber of Commerce and Industry.

The Chubu Economic Federation is an association of companies operating in various industries in Nagoya.

Saleh added that Japan also asked to set a direct flight route connecting Jakarta and Nagoya or Denpasar and Nagoya to facilitate cooperation of the two countries.

---_snipped_---
*source* 

*Indonesia becomes Isuzu’s third global hub*


Japanese automaker Isuzu Astra Motor Indonesia (IAMI) officially opened on Thursday the company’s new commercial vehicle assembly plant in the Karawang industrial area, West Java, to tap into rising demand both in domestic and export markets.

With the operation of the new plant, Indonesia has become Isuzu’s third global production hub after Japan and Thailand, IAMI’s president director Yohannes Nangoi said after the inauguration of the new plant, which was also attended by Industry Minister Saleh Husin and Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel.

He said the new plant, which has an annual production capacity of 52,000 units of commercial trucks a year, comprising 42,000 units of Isuzu Elf light trucks and 7,000 units of Isuzu Giga mid-sized trucks, replaced the operation of the company’s first truck assembly plant in Pondok Ungu, East Jakarta.

---_snipped_---
*source*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

crysis in indonesia usually lead to good policy making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI`s economic growth still better than other countries`: World Bank*
Kamis, 22 Oktober 2015 20:22 WIB | 770 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The World Bank has stated that Indonesia still has better economic growth than other commodity exporting countries.

"The Indonesian growth is still better than that of other commodity exporting countries," Chief of the World Bank representative for Indonesia Rodrigo Chavez said while launching the Indonesia Economy Quarterly Report of October 2015 edition here on Thursday. 

Indonesia is facing the same challenge as other countries because of Chinas effort toward economic rebalancing and the US preparations for the normalization of its monetary policy.

The Indonesian governments efforts, including granting stimuli, reforming policies and improving the quality of its state spending have helped the country overcome the global volatility which has hampered economic growth.

"Of course, the efforts can also help Indonesia reduce (its burden) in the following years," he said.

Indonesias national gross domestic product (GDP) remained at 4.7 percent in the second quarter due to the weakening global trade, low commodity prices, and slow investment and domestic consumption growth, he said.

"The implementation of the governments policy is a good step in the reform efforts, thereby strengthening investors confidence," he said.

Meanwhile, World Bank chief economist Ndiame Diop said various policies taken by the Indonesian government amid global economic uncertainty have propped up budget absorption in the third quarter to 21.4 percent in the real condition during the first nine months of 2015 compared to the same period last year. (*)

RI`s economic growth still better than other countries`: World Bank - ANTARA News


----------



## prima99

Danish Bring Large-Scale Wind Power Project to Indonesia | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Indo Wind Power, a subsidiary of Asia Green Capital Partner, signed an engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) agreement with Vestas Wind Systems, a Denmark-based wind turbine manufacturer for a wind power project in Makassar, the capital of South Sulawesi.

While both companies did not disclose the value of project Jeneponto 1, they did mention that the project would be the first large utility-scale wind farm in Indonesia.

“The signing of this agreement with Vestas for our wind project in South Sulawesi is another step in the development of the wind sector in Indonesia. We strongly believe that the wind sector in Indonesia is set for a significant growth," said Edgare Kerkwijk, Asia Green Capital Partner's managing director.

The signing ceremony was witnessed by Queen Margrethe II of Denmark, who is in Indonesia for an official state visit, Danish Minister for Energy, Utilities and Climate Lars Christian Lilleholt, Danish Minister for Foreign Affairs Kristian Jensen and the Danish ambassador to Indonesia, Casper Klynge.

The Jeneponto 1 wind farm will be located around 70 kilometers southeast of Makassar. The wind farm will have a capacity of 62.5 megawatts, consisting of 25 2.5-megawatt wind turbines.

Construction is expected to start in May 2016.

"We are confident that bringing our technical expertise to the market can support wind power growth in Indonesia," said Chris Beaufait, Vestas Asia-Pacific and China president, adding that wind power can offer a solution to the growing electricity demand in the country.

Indo Wind Power, who's current portfolio totaled 182.5 megawatts in South Sulawesi and West Timor, is scheduled to sign another wind farm construction contracts in the coming months.



Australia PM Plans Indonesia Trip by Year's End | Jakarta Globe






*Padang.* Recently appointed Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull intends to make a trip to Indonesia within the next two months, Australia's Foreign Affairs Minister Julie Bishop confirmed on Friday.

"We're hoping that the prime minister could visit President Widodo this year. Both of them have already had very constructive and positive talks," Bishop said on the sidelines of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) ministerial meeting in Padang, West Sumatra.

Bishop arrived on Thursday night at the Sumatran province, which has been severely affected by haze from forest and peatland fires.

She said that the two leaders would like to strengthen ties between their nations as both face global and regional challenges.

Bishop added that Trade and Investment Minister Andrew Robb would also bring an Australian delegation consisting of 250 business executives to Indonesia for three days from Nov. 17.

"They will meet their partners here to discuss opportunities of boosting bilateral trade and the economy," Bishop said.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's foreign affairs minister also said that Indonesia and Australia will organize a meeting between foreign affairs and defense ministries to be held on Dec. 21 .

"We will also talk about Australia's plan to open a consulate general office in Makassar [South Sulawesi], which they target [to begin operations] next year," Minister Retno Marsudi said.

Australian-Indonesian relations have been strained in recent years, over spying and asylum seeker issues as well as the execution of two Australian nationals in Indonesia for drug offenses, in April.

However more recently, Australia has been helping Indonesia fight the haze-causing wildfires.



Indonesia, Denmark SIgn MOU on Maritime Sector Cooperation | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* Indonesian and Danish officials have signed a memorandum of understanding for greater cooperation in the maritime sector.

The agreement was signed on Thursday in Jakarta by Rizal Ramli, Indonesia’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs, and Danish Foreign Minister Kristian Jensen, with Queen Margrethe II of Denmark present at the signing.

"This is good, we’re glad to partner with Denmark,” Rizal told reporters after the signing at the State Palce. “[Denmark] has a high ethical standard and its education, as well as its human development index, are among the best in the world. Hopefully the partnership will greatly improve our own development.”

He did not elaborate on the specifics of the MOU, which included a deal with Danish shipping line Maersk, but a statement issued by his office later said the two countries would cooperate on data and information exchange for maritime policies; developing maritime industry and infrastructure, including the building of more environmentally friendly vessels; as well as helping Indonesia develop a comprehensive maritime economic zone.

Both countries will also partner on policies to monitor and inspect ports, ensure the safety of seagoing passengers and sailors, boost port capacity and marine technology, and train sailors, the statement said.

“While our countries are greatly different in size and scope, there is much more than meets the eye,” Jensen said. “Indonesia and Denmark are both maritime nations surrounded by open seas. Be it maritime, agribusiness, clean tech or design and lifestyle, our nations have much to offer one another.”



Indonesia, India to increase bilateral cooperation - ANTARA News

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi met Indian Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Vijay Kumar Singh here on Friday in which both sides agreed to increase bilateral cooperation through the Indian Ocean Rim Association.

The two met on the sidelines of the IORA meetings in Padang, West Sumatra, according to a written press statement issued by the foreign ministry and received here.

The two exchanged views regarding Indonesia-India Eminent Persons Group which will be holding its first meeting in Indonesia at the end of this year.

The II-EPG will comprise personalities from the two countries who would exchange views to produce recommendations for strengthening bilateral strategic cooperation.

Minister Retno hailed the Indian Vice President Mohammad Hamid Ansaris plan to visit Indonesia from November 1-4, 2015.

During the visit, the Indian Vice President is also scheduled to meet his Indonesian counterpart Jusuf Kalla to discuss efforts to enhance bilateral relations.

Several concrete cooperation programs would be discussed, including a memorandum of understanding on renewable energy and cultural exchange.

The Indian Vice President is also scheduled to attend the Indonesia-India Business Forum and deliver a general lecture.

Besides discussing Ansaris upcoming visit, the two ministers also discussed the planned Fifth Joint Commission Meeting in Indonesia.

"This is a forum for the two countries to review progress in our bilateral relations," Minister Retno said.

The two ministers also discussed plans to give a free visa facility to Indonesian citizens who wish to visit India and Garuda Indonesias plan to open a new route to India in the near future.

India has been one of Indonesias important strategic trade partners, with the total trade between the two countries reaching US$16.20 billion in 2014 while Indian investment in Indonesia reached US$37.1 billion in 137 projects. Around 217,000 Indian tourists visit Indonesia every year.



Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) 2015 Opens with 118 Countries Ready to Make Transactions - ANTARA News






JAKARTA, Oct 24, 2015 - (Antara) - Indonesia is once again holding its largest international scale trade promotions exhibition, the Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) 2015. The 30th TEI event will be attended by more than 14 thousand buyers from 118 countries. TEI this year will be carrying the theme "Sourcing at Remarkable Indonesia" and is being held at the Jakarta International Expo (JIExpo) from the 21-25 October, showcasing export oriented products and services.

The Indonesian Minister of Trade, Thomas Trikasih Lembong, said that TEI was an important instrument for promoting Indonesian exports. "TEI is one of the tools to increase market access and export target market diversification, particularly to nontraditional and emerging markets. The same as last year, TEI this year will focus on Business to Business transactions (B2B)," said Trade Minister Tom at the opening of TEI on Wednesday.

In order to make TEI become an effective promotional event, the Ministry of Trade is focused on ways to bring in buyers from all over the world. This was done by way of cooperation with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs; through Indonesian representative offices abroad such as Indonesian Embassies, Trade Attaches, Indonesian Trade Promotion Centers (ITPCs); and also through cooperation with the Chambers of Commerce and Industry of friendly countries to spread information abroad about the holding of TEI.

"Efforts to diversify markets has continuously been carried out by the Ministry of Trade and it seems that now the buyers delegation list comprises mostly of countries from nontraditional markets, including Nigeria, India, Saudi Arabia, Bangladesh, and Malaysia," said Tom.

TEI this year will occupy a 50.000 m2 of exhibition space, larger than last year, which only occupied 40,000 m2 with occupancy reaching 99% of the target. The products that will be showcased include manufactured products (automotive products, footwear, textile products, household appliances, building materials, housewares, consumer goods, paper products, health equipment, rubber products, etc.), professional services, furniture, home decorations, processed food, fishery products, agriculture products, and other creative products.

The "Pride of Indonesia" Pavilion has also returned with local products that are the pride of Indonesia and has been accepted in the global market. There will also be an ASEAN Pavilion set up with an information stand by ASEAN representative countries as well as an ASEAN Economic Community Center (AEC Center) to welcome the implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC), which will go into effect in December 2015.

*Events at TEI 2015 *

On the first day of TEI 2015, several trade contracts worth more than USD 8 million were already recorded. The signing of trade contracts were conducted between seven Indonesian exporters with five buyers, namely PT. Cipta Panel Buana with Kohnan Shoji Co., Ltd. from Japan, PT. Anggana Catur Prima with JANS Enterprises from the United States, PT. Perkebunan Nusantara VIII with Kong Wooi Fong Tea Merchant Sdn. Bhd from Malaysia, Sinar Sosro with Eastern Cross Trading Pty. Ltd. from Australia, and PT. Inti Bintang Mas Perkasa with Canejava Pty Ltd from Australia.

TEI 2015 also continuously strives to inform about the latest in developments and regulations of the international export market by holding various activities such as the Trade, Tourism, and Investment (TTI) Seminar to inform exporters, buyers, and investors about taking advantage of international trade and investment opportunities. Regional Discussions will also be held to inform about potential products and foreign market access as well as discuss issues related to international trade.

Besides that, there will also be a Business Counseling, which is a consultation event facilitated by the Trade Attache and the Head of the Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) in order to provide information access and information on penetrating foreign markets for exporters. There will also be a Business Matching to introduce buyers to suitable Indonesian exporters that matches the products the buyers are looking for.

Moreover, TEI 2015 have also awarded the Primaniyarta Award to 30 Indonesian exporters for various categories, namely 7 companies in the Domestic Capital Investment High-performance Exporter Category, 7 companies in the Foreign Capital Investment High-performance Exporter Category, 6 companies in the Global Brand developers Category, 7 companies in the Superior Potential Exporters Category, and 3 companies in the Exporters of New Market Pioneers Category.

Afterwards, the presentation of the Primaduta Award to 60 loyal buyers that have been importing Indonesian products. This is a form of appreciation presented by the Government to those who have contributed to increasing Indonesian exports. "We hope that TEI this year will be able to result in even more trade cooperation between Indonesian exporters with buyers so that it could directly contribute to the growth of the national export performance," said Trade Minister Tom.

New Zealand opens mission to ASEAN in Jakarta - Xinhua | English.news.cn

WELLINGTON, Oct. 23 (Xinhua) -- New Zealand has officially opened its first diplomatic mission to the ASEAN (Association of South East Asian Nations) bloc in Jakarta, Trade Minister Tim Groser said Friday.


The opening of the New Zealand Mission was a significant demonstration of commitment to the region, said Groser who opened the mission.

"It comes at an important time. This year marks the 40th anniversary of New Zealand's formal relationship with ASEAN, and also the year that ASEAN will launch the ASEAN Community," Groser said in a statement from his office.

"ASEAN is now home to around 625 million people and has a combined GDP of 2.4 trillion U.S. dollars. Taken as a bloc, ASEAN is now the seventh largest economy in the world and New Zealand's fourth largest trading partner. ASEAN has become a pillar of New Zealand trade."

Groser's visit to Indonesia was part of a series of events held in ASEAN countries this year to celebrate the 40th anniversary of New Zealand-ASEAN relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Exceeding Expectations in Indonesia
_The perception that this administration has given Indonesia little to celebrate is resoundingly wrong._






Indonesian President Joko Widodo will meet U.S. President Barack Obama on Monday in his first official visit to the United States since assuming office last October. Domestic reviews of Mr. Widodo’s performance are mostly negative due to deteriorating economic fundamentals. But the president’s tenure has exceeded expectations in other ways, and he is undertaking economic reforms that could help restart growth. As a potentially transformational leader, he deserves U.S. engagement and support.

readmore: _Exceeding Expectations in Indonesia - WSJ_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Widodo says Indonesia intends to join TPP deal
_Indonesian President Joko Widodo, speaking after a meeting with U.S. President Barack Obama on Monday, said his Southeast Asian country intends to join the Trans-Pacific Partnership trade deal the United States has forged with 11 other nations._






_"We are the largest economy in Southeast Asia,"_ Widodo said through a translator. _"And Indonesia intends to join the TPP."_

readmore: _http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...Widodo-says-Indonesia-intends-to-join-TPP-dea_l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> crysis in indonesia usually lead to good policy making.


It depents on the leader, when megawaty and gusdur on R.I 1 seat, they make lot's of blunder


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indonesia in The Changing World*
A Conversation With President Joko Widodo of Indonesia




_Brookings Institute_


----------



## Nike

*Garuda posts profit of $51 million*
Jumat, 23 Oktober 2015 23:12 WIB | 1.192 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Garuda Indonesia has announced that its net income jumped 123.4 percent to US$51.4 million in the year that ended on September 30, 2015, after it suffered a loss of US$220.1 million during the same period last year.

The national flag carrier also managed to increase its total revenues from US$2.831 billion in the January-September 2014 period to US$2.845 billion in the corresponding period this year, Garuda Indonesia President Director M Arif Wibowo said here on Friday.

Total expenses fell to US$2.72 billion from US$3.08 billion.

"The companys increased performance is a result of the application of business development strategy through the so-called "quick wins" program and tight cost efficiency discipline, implemented in a sustainable manner since early 2015," he said.

The performance was achieved at a time when the aviation industry was facing a wide range of challenges, including economic slowdown, volcanic eruption and haze disaster, he said.

During the January-September 2015 period, Garuda Indonesia Group including Citilink managed to transport 24.55 million passengers, up 17.5 percent from 20.89 million passengers in the same period last year, he said.

Just in the third quarter, Garuda Indonesia transported 17.69 million passengers comprising 14.51 million domestic passengers and 3.18 million international passengers. During the same period last year, the company had handled 15.56 million passengers.

Arif said Citilink, a subsidiary of Garuda Indonesia, carried 6.87 million passengers in the year that ended on September 30, 2015, a 28.8 percent increase compared to 5.33 million during the same period last year.

The frequency of Garuda Indonesias and Citilinks flights in the domestic and international sectors rose to 186,105 in the third quarter of 2015 from 165,642 in the same period last year.

"In addition, the production capacity (availability seat kilometer/ASK) also increased from 36.9 billion (in 2014) to 38.75 billion in 2015," he said. 

As of now, Garuda Indonesia Group operates 181 planes including eight Boeing 777-300ERs, 22 Airbus A330-200/300s, two Boeing 747-400s, 10 ATR72-600s, 15 Bombardier CRJ1000 NextGen, 88 Boeing 737-300/500/800NGs, and 36 Airbus A320s, with the average age of 4.7 years.(*)

Garuda posts profit of $51 million - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

*Google Alphabet's Wi-Fi beaming balloons prepare to lift off in Indonesia*
Google's parent company wants to connect remote regions to the Internet. Next stop: Southeast Asia.






_Google co-founder Sergey Brin said more people around the world need access to the Internet._

MOUNTAIN VIEW, California -- Alphabet's Project Loon is one step closer to taking flight.

The project uses high-flying balloons to beam Wi-Fi access to remote areas of the globe. Alphabet, the new parent company of Google, said Wednesday it will begin testing the balloons in Indonesia.

Alphabet is signing a preliminary agreement, known as a memorandum of understanding, with three Indonesian telecommunications companies -- Indosat, Telkomsel and XL Axiata -- to bring the balloons to the country over the next year.

"While the physical distance between here and Indonesia is great, increasingly the emotional distance around the world is shrinking," Sergey Brin, Google co-founder and Alphabet president, said at a press event here.

That's because our world is connected, but we need to do more, he said. Brin stood next to a large inflated balloon on display in the courtyard of Google X offices, the secretive lab where the project was developed. The prop balloon, though, was only half the size of the actual ones that will take flight.





_"While the physical distance between here and Indonesia is great, increasingly the emotional distance around the world is shrinking," said Google co-founder and Alphabet president, Sergey Brin (right)._

Four billion people still don't have access to the Web, according to Alphabet. Changing that could have staggering implications for emerging countries. The Internet could give rural villages video access to remote doctors and classrooms, for example. It could even help break the cycle of poverty, according to the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, by allowing the rural poor to send and receive money right from their phones.

Facebook has a similar goal, but wants to use drones instead of balloons. Space X CEO Elon Muskplans to launch clusters of cheap, low-flying satellites to beam the Internet around the world. Sir Richard Branson wants to build the world's largest satellite constellation to provide high-speed Internet to the billions who still don't have it.

By using balloons, Alphabet can skirt the need to build a network of cell towers. Instead, "the cell towers we're building are 60,000 feet up in the sky," said Mike Cassidy, vice president of Project Loon.

Of course, spreading the Internet to remote locations is also good for Alphabet's business. The more people connected to the Internet, the more people are likely to use the company's services, including Gmail, search and its YouTube video site.

The solar- and battery-powered balloons will fly in the stratosphere, 8 to 30 miles above the ground. The team handling the project began tests two years ago in New Zealand and has since expanded into Brazil and California's Central Valley. The team has also done preliminary testing in Sri Lanka.

Now Indonesia joins that small group.

Developing flying cell towers hasn't always gone smoothly. Astro Teller, the head of Google X, said in March he's had to send teams by boat and helicopter to the Arctic Circle and South Pacific to collect balloons that drifted where they shouldn't have.

Alphabet said it hasn't set a date for a full commercial launch. The Indonesian pilot will show how much work still needs to be done.

"This testing is going to be very revealing to us about how close we are to commercial launch," said Cassidy.

Alphabet's Wi-Fi beaming balloons prepare to lift off in Indonesia - CNET

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Lippo to move two Reits from S'pore to Indonesia

Indonesian conglomerate Lippo Group plans to shift two real estate investment trusts (Reits) with 35 trillion rupiah (S$3.5 billion) in assets from Singapore to Indonesia next year, in order to benefit from new tax breaks offered by Jakarta.

Last week, the Indonesian government announced incentives aimed at encouraging firms to set up Reits by ending double taxation that may apply to such businesses.

readmore: _Lippo to move two Reits from S'pore to Indonesia, Business News & Top Stories - The Straits Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Jokowi brings in $20b worth 
of investments from US 
visit *
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Tue, October 27 2015, 1:43 PM






President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo. (Antara/Widodo S. Jusuf)

National News
President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo witnessed investment agreements worth a total of US$20 billion between Indonesian and US companies during his trip to the US on Monday.

Foreign Affairs Minister Retno LP Marsudi said that economic issues were the priorities of the trip.

"There are cooperation agreements worth $20 billion from many companies of varied sectors," she said as quoted by news agency Antara on Tuesday.

Franky Sibarani, the chief of Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) said that Jokowi's visit to the US finalized the agreements that had been in the works for a long time.

Jokowi visited the US Chamber of Commerce in Washington, DC, on Monday joined by 250 businesspeople and policy makers from both countries. US Chamber of Commerce president Tom Donohue, US-Asean Business Council president Alexander Feldman and president of US-Indonesia Society (USINDO) David Merril welcomed Jokowi and delegation members.

Antara reported that the business agreements signed on Monday totaling $20.25 billion were:

1. Liquid natural gas (LNG) purchase agreement between state oil and gas firm Pertamina and Corpus Christie Liquefaction worth $13 billion for delivering LNG to Lampung Floating Storage Regasification Unit (RSFU) to meet gas needs in the western part of Indonesia and a LNG terminal for eastern Indonesia.

2. Expansion commitment from tobacco giant Phillip Morris for $1.9 billion for factory expansion during 2016 to 2020.

3. Coca Cola to invest $500 million from 2015 to 2018 for plant expansion and production increase

4. Shale gas field Fasken Eagle Ford development plan between Saka Energi and Swift Energy in Webb Country, Texas worth $175 million.

5. State electricity company PLN partnered with General Electric in a $100 million deal for the development of 100 megawatt turbine gas and cydepower units in Gorontalo.

6. State University Udayana in Bali partnered with Skychase energy in a $30 million deal for water conservation and power consumption reduction projects

7. State lender BNI Syariah and Master Card will launch a debit card aimed at haj and umroh (minor haj) pilgrims.

8. PLN and UPC Renewables to work on $850 million deal for 350 megawatt wind-powered power plants from 2015 to 2018

9. Cikarang Listrindo and General Electric partnered in a $600 million deal for power plant developments

10 PT Indonesia Power and General Electric partnered to create a 700 megawatt power plant worth $400 million

11. PLN Batam and General Electric partnered to create a 500 megawatt mobile power plant in Mataram, Bangka, Tanjung Jabung, Pontianak, Lampung and Sei Rotan worth $525 million

12. State railway PT Kereta Api Indonesia and General Electric partnered to create 50 locomotives in eight years worth $60 million.

13. PLN and Caterpillar partnered to create a 2 gigawatt hybrid power plant and PV+ solar project worth $500 million

14. Cargill expansion plan invested $750 million for 2015 to 2019

15. Caterpillar will develop a Remanufacturing Facility for Cylinder Head in Cileungsi, Bogor, West Java, worth $12 million

16. State banknote printing firm Perum Peruri and Crane Currency invested $10 million for a bill security plant in Karawang

17. Pertamina and Bechtel Corporation invested $800 million for refineries construction and development in five years

18. Kilat Wahana Jenggala and Hubell Power Systems invested to expand the existing plant producing polymer transmission for electricity distribution, worth $5 million to $10 million. (rin)(+)

- See more at: Jokowi brings in $20b worth of investments from US visit | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to strongly partner with United States in energy sector*
Kamis, 29 Oktober 2015 20:04 WIB | 761 Views

Abu Dhabi (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will make the United States its strongest partner for developing the countrys energy sector, according to Energy Minister Sudirman Said.

"The United States will be a strong partner of Indonesia in the field of energy," he stated aboard a flight from Amsterdam to Abu Dhabi on Wednesday after accompanying President Joko Widodo during his visit to the United States.

The minister remarked that the United States has rich experience and knowledge in the field of energy.

In the meeting with President Widodo, the United States President Obama had expressed readiness to become a strong partner of Indonesia in developing clean energy to mitigate the effects of climate change. 

"This is a strong statement for me as an energy minister to develop the next level of cooperation," he affirmed.

He pointed out that energy management in Indonesia has long lacked scientific aspects and has been trapped in the short-term political transaction approach.

"It is still short term. If we start exploring now, we might find oil 10 years later. Renewable energy will take longer, and therefore, we must adopt a scientific approach. Cooperating with the United States and Europe will be very important, and the trend is more open," he noted.

He said Indonesias renewable energy potential, in particular, is still huge, such as hydropower, which can reach 75 thousand megawatts (MW), geothermal 42 thousand MW, wind, sun, and biofuel.(*) 

Indonesia to strongly partner with United States in energy sector - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Govt buying more ships 
for remote places*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, October 30 2015, 5:45 PM


Business News

Meliá, Dago Trisinergi team up on Bandung hotel
Waskita sees substantial growth, Adhi grows modestly
Waskita sees substantial growth, Adhi grows modestly
The government has signed contracts for the construction of 24 ships that will be used to transport people and goods to and from remote areas in a bid to improve connectivity among the country’s islands.

Upon completion, those ships will operate in 15 ports in remote areas in Indonesia, including Sintete in West Kalimantan, Tual in Maluku and Sorong in West Papua.

“As those areas can’t be developed commercially, the government needs to step in [...] With these additional ships, we can increase the frequency of the movement of goods, as well as the travel time to the remote ports, from once every two weeks to once every seven days,” Transportation Ministry’s director general for sea transportation Bobby Mamahit told the press recently.

He added those ships would also serve to boost tourism in the remote areas as they could carry goods and passengers. The 24 ships will weight 2,000 gross tons each and each will have the capacity to carry 50 tons of goods as well as 566 passengers.

The contract is estimated to be worth Rp 1.77 trillion (US$129.9 million) in total, supported by the state budget over several years until 2017.

The shipbuilding companies that won the contracts include PT Daya Radar Utama, which has been assigned to build eight ships, PT Steadfast Marine, assigned to build five ships, and PT Janata Marina Indah, which was assigned to build two.

“I hope it can be finished in around two years,” Bobby said.

The projects are part of the government’s plan to build 188 ships this year, 100 of which will be used to serve the remote areas.

The government has allocated about Rp 11.84 trillion during the three-year term for the construction of various kinds of ships, namely navigation vessels, patrol vessels and livestock ships.

As of Oct. 23, the ministry had only secured 32 contracts for the construction of 100 ships.

“More are to come, we should sign all this year. On Nov. 2, we will sign contracts for around 15 more ships,” he said, while declining to specify the types of the ships.

All 188 shipbuilding contracts will be signed by November, according to Bobby. He said that the construction of the passenger and freight ships would add to the 56 ships currently owned by the government to serve 96 routes across the country.

The ministry previously assigned state-owned shipping firm PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia (Pelni) to operate scheduled sea-freight transportation that serves six routes, including Tobelo in North Maluku and Serui in Papua, to support the government’s maritime program.

Bobby added that the current speed of development was also an improvement over last year’s construction of a mere eight ships.

Indonesian Shipbuilding Association (Iperindo) chairman Eddy K. Logam said that the shipbuilders welcomed the government’s ship construction program, as it would also boost the utilization of the shipbuilding capacity that currently stood at 1.2 million deadweight tonnage. *(fsu)*

- See more at: Govt buying more ships for remote places | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

*More than two million hectares of Indonesian forests lost to fires since June*




_Thick smoke rises as a fire burns in a forest at Ogan Komering Ilir Regency, Indonesia's South Sumatra province Oct 20, 2015. Photo: Antara Foto via Reuters_

JAKARTA — More than two million hectares of forest area have been reduced to ashes in the past five months in Indonesia, according to the data published by the National Space and Aviation Agency (Lapan).

The agency said yesterday that based on satellite data collected from June 21 until Oct 20, an estimated 2,089,911 hectares were gone.


The number is likely to grow, as a large number of forests — as well as peat lands — are still on fire, causing the ongoing haze crisis, especially in Kalimantan and Sumatra.

“We have compared the data gathered from before and after the fires started,” Mr Parwati Sofan, a senior official at Lapan, spoke at a press conference yesterday at the Natural Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB)’s headquarters in Central Jakarta, as quoted by kompas.com.

Lapan estimates that 832,999 hectares of forests were burned in Sumatra, 806,817 hectares in Kalimantan, 353,191 hectares in Papua, 30,912 hectares in Sulawesi, 30,162 hectares in Bali and Nusa Tenggara, 18,768 in Java, and 17,063 in Maluku.

BNPB spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho said that 32 per cent of hotspots in the country are currently found in non-concession forest areas, 20 per cent in industrial forest areas (HTI), 20 per cent in palm oil plantations, and the remainder was found in forest areas used for other purposes.

“Even though the satellite has helped us [collect the data], bear in mind that it cannot scan the forest areas that are covered in thick haze and clouds,” Mr Sofan added. “We expect the number to increase as the data collecting is still underway. We will update the data every ten days.”

The BNPB and its local branches have set up numerous shelters for residents of the affected regions.

The Indonesian Red Cross (PMI) on Thursday sent extra ambulances, water trucks, water purifiers, shelters, air purifiers and eye drops to Sumatra and Kalimantan. The PMI has extended its haze emergency response period to January, as the disaster still shows no signs of abating. JAKARTA GLOBE

More than two million hectares of Indonesian forests lost to fires since June | TODAYonline


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sambutannya sangat antusias, pendukungnya masih banyak...


----------



## Daniel808

*Among Indonesia’s most promising industries, property development stands out as one of the strongest drivers in the country’s growing economy
*
After showing substantial growth across the board in recent years, Indonesia’s property market began a period of consolidation in 2014. The recent deceleration of prices (see Fig. 1) indicates that the sector is maturing, which in turn has soothed concerns of overheating.

Despite the slower pace, residential property in Indonesia continues to show healthy growth, particularly in Greater Jakarta, the most active and international market in the country. While the country’s capital remains the focus for the large majority of real estate outfits, other regions are also undergoing significant property expansion. In fact, residential property has become one of the fastest growing sectors in the economy in recent years due to a surge in demand among Indonesia’s expanding middle class.

One of Indonesia’s fastest growing regions is Tangerang, a secondary city that is adjacent to Jakarta. Serpong, a district in Tangerang with population of more than 6.5 million people, which is developing particularly rapidly, is no longer considered as a rubber plantation at the periphery of Jakarta. “It is now an independent city with majestic buildings adorning its remarkable infrastructure; city centres, commercial parks and entertainment centres can now easily be found there”, said Ervan Adi Nugroho, the President Director of PT Paramount Enterprise International (also known as Paramount Enterprise).

Changes in social perspectives… make property ownership part of one’s lifestyle choice

*Gading Serpong*
Serpong’s recent development can be largely attributed to Paramount Land, the property arm of Paramount Enterprise. Paramount Land’s flagship project is the Gading Serpong township, an area that was chosen because of its proximity to Soekarno-Hatta International Airport and its accessibility via two toll roads, the Jakarta-Merak and the Jakarta Outer-Ring Road. Its location has thus made Gading Serpong a new giant economic hub, which lies at the centre of other property and township developments that are being undertaken by various renowned Indonesian firms. The development of the 1,200 hectare township has been so successful that Gading Serpong has become one of the busiest trade and business centres in Tangerang, as well as one of the most desirable locations to live and invest in. Currently the population in the township exceeds 53,000 people, not including those that commute to Gading Serpong to work and/or to visit; and more than 15,000 houses, commercial units and several condominium towers are built.

Taking advantage of its expertise in urban planning, project management and property management, Paramount Land has built modern infrastructure for the township, which includes a network of roads, complete access via toll roads, a water treatment plant and underground fibre optic cables. “Gading Serpong has grown into a pleasant, modern, self-contained city with well-constructed facilities that are enjoyed by residents and visitors alike”, said Nugroho. Hotels, hospitals, schools, universities, commercial areas, restaurants, supermarkets, hypermarkets, wet markets, shophouse complexes, a small office home office complex, are all everywhere in Gading Serpong. In addition, essential cultural structures have been built, such as places of worship, sports and recreational spaces and community complexes, as well as green public spaces. Travel within the township has been made convenient via pedestrian walkways, bicycle lanes and various public transportation. “These facilities are expected to further accelerate Gading Serpong’s development in the near future”, said Nugroho.

“We have found that property in the township is attractive both to residents and investors alike due to Gading Serpong’s fast return on investment; on average, the value of property has increased by 15 to 20 percent per annum in the past five years or so.” In order to continue growth amid fierce competition in Indonesia’s property industry, Paramount Land prioritises constant innovation. “We always strive to give the best to consumers; we are committed to providing excellence, especially in terms of service, product quality and on-time delivery. Our motto, ‘Building Homes and People with Heart’, is at the basis of everything we do”, said Nugroho.

*Lifestyle shift*
As Indonesia’s population continues to grow, so will the need for housing. In addition, the desire to invest in primary or secondary properties is likely to increase in line with improving and growing economic growth and corresponding changes in social perspectives, which make property ownership part of one’s lifestyle choice. In response to this growing trend, last year Paramount Land unveiled more than 3,000 new residential units in the Gading Serpong township. These properties were developed with innovative concepts, such as detached homes: landed houses, which have maximum cross ventilation and optimum lighting; and compact homes that have critical land utilisation in mind. Other innovative products include big and micro-custom homes, in which customers can choose from more than 1,000 design options according to their needs and tastes, including various styles such as classic, Scandinavian, Japanese, Mediterranean, Victorian, colonial, and art deco. Currently, more than 5,000 residential units are under construction. Each development is in a different stage and will be handed over to buyers within the next year or two.

Paramount Land also owns and manages several strategically located land banks in major cities across Indonesia, which are due to be developed into either townships, real estate sites or integrated mixed-use developments. Due to the increasing demand for residential homes and condominiums in big cities, Paramount Land is currently making preparations for real estate projects in Semarang (phase two; phase one already launched successfully last June), Central Java, Manado, North Sulawesi, and Balikpapan, East Kalimantan. Other projects in the pipeline that include integrated mixed-use projects are those in Pekanbaru and Bali, as well as in Jakarta.

Recognising the lifestyle trend and the growing economy, the Indonesian government is showing great support, which can be seen from the numerous infrastructure projects that they are currently funding, including toll roads that connect the cities to the capital. This is a vital step in the future success of the townships as they enable citizens to commute into major cities from areas that they prefer to live in. Adding further to the potential of property investment in Indonesia is the fact that the average price of property is relatively low in comparison to other countries in Asia, such as Singapore, Hong Kong, Malaysia and China.


*Recurring income*
In addition to property development, Paramount Enterprise also develops hotels, resorts, and hospitals. Identifying the need to diversify its portfolio, Paramount Enterprise has entered various industries, such as retails, logistics, fisheries, alternative energy and multimedia.

Through its hotel management company, Parador Hotels and Resorts, Paramount Enterprise currently owns and manages six hotels that are located within various business hubs: four hotels in Gading Serpong, namely Atria Hotel (four-star), Atria Residences (four-star), Ara Hotel (three-star) and Fame Hotel (two-star); a four-star hotel in Central Java and another four-star hotel in East Java. A further two new hotels are due to be opened in the coming months in Sunset Road Bali and Serpong, while there are also serious expansion plans currently underway to build new hotels in Jakarta, Surabaya, Bali, Lombok, Semarang, Bogor, Bandung, Balikpapan and other major cities in Indonesia. In addition, Parador Hotels and Resorts will also manage the third-parties owned hotels.

In terms of its healthcare segment, Paramount Enterprise owns Bethsaida Hospital, the first general hospital in Gading Serpong, which provides quality and affordable healthcare, not only for residents, but also for the people living in West Jakarta, Tangerang and other surrounding areas. “The centre includes aesthetic, orthopaedic, dental, hyperbaric and cardiac wards”, said Nugroho. While in retail, Paramount Enterprise operates fashion stores, convenience shops, mini markets, and cafes that serve the varying needs of a rapidly growing suburban population. “The existence of business units is one of the strategies we have in place to increase and optimise the company’s recurring income”, concludes Nugroho. “Developing the property and lifestyle business responds to Indonesia’s rising middle-class income and the demographic shift that is currently taking place in the country.”

Property drives Indonesia’s economic growth | World Finance

Yes, Buy Property


----------



## MarveL

Finnish President Talks Business, Trade in Indonesia Visit






*Jakarta.* Finnish President Sauli Niinisto paid an official state visit to Indonesia on Tuesday, bringing with him an envoy of businessmen in an effort to forge stronger ties with its distant archipelagic Southeast Asian partner.

President Joko Widodo met with the Nordic delegation at the State Palace in Central Jakarta to discuss, among others, 61 years of bilateral relations between the two nations and improving cooperation in the energy, infrastructure, information technology and port management sectors.

“We have agreed to target bilateral trade at $1 billion in 2016. We also agreed to increase [Finnish] investment [in Indonesia] to $3.6 million,” Joko said after the meeting.

“We invited Finland to take part in our development of renewable energy and help us create a more efficient economy."

The president added that he had also urged his Finnish counterpart to take advantage of Indonesia's aim to become Southeast Asia's largest digital economy.

The meeting also touched on concerns over religious tolerance and climate change, he added.

Finnish President Talks Business, Trade in Indonesia Visit | Jakarta Globe


----------



## prima99

this month is the month of the Jai Hind

Indonesia News - Vice President Ansari to attend India-Indonesia Business Forum

Indonesia News.Net Monday 2nd November, 2015

*Vice President Hamid Ansari who is on a four day visit to Indonesia, will today meet members of India -Indonesia Business Forum at Jakarta to boost the economic ties between the two emerging economies.*

India has invested about 15 billion US dollars in the southeast country and the bilateral trade between the two reached 20 billion dollars last year. However, the trade surplus is heavily in favour of Indonesia.

The purpose of the business forum meet is to likely to promote Indonesian investment in the country under Government's ambitious Make in India initiative

Earlier, the Vice President had called for synergised efforts in the areas of economy and business to correct the imbalance of trade and said that there was a considerable potential for expanding trade in the areas of automotive components, automobiles, engineering products, IT, pharmaceuticals, bio-technology and healthcare sectors between both countries.

He will depart for Bali today.

Vice President Ansari arrived here for his five-day two-nation official visit to Indonesia and Brunei on Sunday

Indonesia is the first stopover for the Vice President, who is there at the invitation of his Indonesian counterpart Jusuf Kalla. (ANI)



Indonesia News - India, Indonesia conclude pacts on energy, culture exchange

Indonesia News.Net Monday 2nd November, 2015

*Ministry of External Affairs Secretary (East) Anil Wadhwa on Monday said India and Indonesia have signed an MoU in cooperation in new and Renewable Energy sector, which is important because both the nations have committed themselves to reduce carbon emission by 35 and 29 percent by 2030.*

Another MoU was signed in the field of cultural exchange.

"We tried to discussed how to diversify and increase our bilateral trade and encourage investments in each other's countries to the private sectors, for which we are working to provide a contemporary framework," said Wadhwa.

"We also discussed the possibilities of expanding our cooperation in defence and counterterrorism through intensification of existing mechanism and shared similar position on several global and regional issues, including maritime security," he added.

"We previewed our engagement within ASEAN with ASEAN member states as a part of our Act East Policy, and also lent our support for chairmanship of Indonesia for the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA)," said Wadhwa.

Vice President M. Hamid Ansari, who is on a five-day two nation visit, also addressed a joint press conference with his counterpart Jusuf Kala.

The Vice-President said that India and Indonesia are committed to increase bilateral trade and mutual investments as well as expanding cooperation in defence and counterterrorism.

Vice-President Ansari said that the two countries were keen to expand cooperation in the energy sector, including non-conventional energy sector.

Later, the Vice President called on Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

He also met foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and the ruling party Chairperson Megha Sukarnoputri.

The Vice President will leave for Bali on Tuesday.



Indonesia News - Vice-President calls for 'efforts' to correct trade imbalance between India, Indonesia

Indonesia News.Net Monday 2nd November, 2015

*Asserting that the trade and investment between India and Indonesia had remained modest despite the large size and rapid growth of both economies, Vice-President Hamid Ansari on Monday called for synergised efforts in the areas of economy and business to correct the imbalance of trade.*

"Despite the large size and rapid growth of our economies, the trade and investment between India and Indonesia remains modest. There is a need to synergise our efforts in the areas of economy and business to correct the sectoral and directional imbalance of our trade and to further diversify it," Vice-President Ansari said in his address here.

"The vast consumer market, youthful and skilled human resources and expertise in the field of Information Technology of India coupled with Indonesia's natural resources, youthful population and strategic location would provide a platform for enhanced economic engagement," he added.

The Vice-President further said that there is a considerable potential for expanding trade in the areas of automotive components, automobiles, engineering products, IT, pharmaceuticals, bio-technology and healthcare sectors between both countries.

"Given their strategic significance, infrastructure development and energy, both traditional and renewable, are key areas for enhancing our cooperation," he added.

Stressing on the need to encourage private sectors in both countries to make mutual investments in infrastructure and manufacturing sectors, Vice-President Ansari said that both governments are willing to provide a predictable and comprehensive legal and taxation frame-work for the same.

The Vice-President will depart for Bali on Tuesday.

Vice President Ansari arrived here for his five-day two-nation official visit to Indonesia and Brunei on Sunday

Indonesia is the first stopover for the Vice President, who is there at the invitation of his Indonesian counterpart Jusuf Kalla. 



Indonesia News - India looks forward to Indonesia's support as part of Act East policy

Indonesia News.Net Monday 2nd November, 2015

*Vice President M. Hamid Ansari today said that the country looked forward to the support of Indonesia as India moved forward with its Act East Policy.*

"Indonesia is the largest ASEAN member and India looks forward to its continued support as we move to increase our engagement with ASEAN member states as part of our Act East policy," Vice President said while addressing a joint press conference with his Indonesian counterpart Jusuf Kalla here.

"We congratulate the Government of Indonesia for successfully organising the 60th Asian African Conference Commemoration in April 2015 and for assuming chairmanship of Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) last week," he added

Under the new leadership in Delhi, India's Look East policy was morphed into a proactive Act East policy, which envisages accelerated across-the-board engagement between the two growth poles of a vibrant Asia.

In an attempt to intensify India's Act East Policy, Prime Minister Narendra Modi will make his maiden trip to Myanmar from November 11 to 14 to attend his first India-ASEAN summit and the 18-nation East Asia Summit.

The focus of this summit will be on pitching this crucial multi-layered relationship with this economically renascent region, which is home to around 600 million people and accounts for USD 2.5 trillion GDP, onto a higher trajectory.

Commerce, Culture and Connectivity are the three pillars of India's robust engagement with the ASEAN. In the economic arena, the India-ASEAN relations are poised to scale new frontiers. The two sides are expected to sign an India-ASEAN FTA in services and investments soon.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Program Tol Laut Resmi di Luncurkan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*French investor to build hydro power plant in West Aceh*
Thursday, 05 November 2015, 21:12 WIB







REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, MEULABOH -- Investors from France will build a hydro power plant with a capacity of 59 megawatts in Sikundo, Pante Ceureumen, West Aceh district, Aceh province.

A representative of the Management Consortium of the Aceh Hydro Power, Stephan, said on Thursday that the investment value of the project is pegged at US$50 million.

"The project is being carried out through collaboration between the consortium and the state-owned electricity company (PLN) and its subsidiary. It is not just a foreign investor. The development process depends on the results of geological studies," he said.

According to Stephan, the plan for the construction of the hydroelectric power plant has been explored since 2011.

He further said the utilization of renewable energy sources and environmentally friendly energy is aimed at meeting the energy needs of business and potential investors, especially in Aceh Barat.

The Head of Environment and Hygiene (BLHK), Teuku Fuadi added that the hydroelectric plant utilizes the Meureubo river streams, which are connected with the Beutong Ateuh river, Nagan Raya.

After all the environmental impact assessment process has been completed and accepted by the community, and the project will be submitted to the Ministry of Environment and the Ministry of Forestry.

"There are about 54.3 hectares, which are included in protected forest areas that have proposed to the Ministry for License for Borrow and Use of Forest (IPPH). We don't know yet whether the project will be implemented in 2016 or 2017," Teuku said.

French investor to build hydro power plant in West Aceh | Republika Online







ENGLISH / MACROECONOMICS
*Indonesia's GDP at 4.73 percent in Q3*
Kamis, 05 November 2015 / 19:38 WIB







JAKARTA. Indonesia's economy grew by 4.73 percent in the third quarter of 2015, a slower growth rate compared to the same period last year, which was 5.01 percent, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

The growth rate improved however, compared to this year's second quarter, in which the country's economy recorded growth of 3.21 percent.

"Judging economic growth on a quarter per quarter basis, the third quarter's growth rate was faster than the second and first quarters. Hopefully it is a turning point for our economy," BPS deputy head of balance and statistics analysis, Kecuk Suhariyanto, told a press conference in Jakarta on Thursday.

The 4.73 percent growth rate in the third quarter was lower than Bank Indonesia's prediction, which said that the country's growth would stand at 4.9 percent.

Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro also predicted Indonesia's GDP would grow by 4.85 percent in this year's third quarter.

Indonesia’s economy is measured based on the volume of the gross domestic product (GDP), which is based in turn on prices valid in the third quarter of 2015 and constant prices in 2010. The figures reached Rp 2.98 quadrillion (US$219.44 billion) and Rp 2.31 quadrillion, respectively.

On the production side, said Suhariyanto, the growth of Indonesia’s GDP in the third quarter was supported by almost all business sectors. Among the highest contributors included the information and communications sector, which grew by 10.83 percent year-on-year (yoy), the financial and insurance service sectors (10.35 percent) and education services (8.25 percent).

“Excluding mining excavation, all sectors recorded positive growth,” he added.

On the spending side, Indonesia’s economic growth was supported by almost all components. The highest growth rate was achieved by government consumption spending, which rose by 6.56 percent (yoy).

“Government consumption spending in the third quarter was much better than last year's third quarter, which only stood at 1.33 percent,” said Suhariyanto.

BPS also reported that Indonesia’s economic structure in the third quarter of 2015 was dominated by provincial groups in Java and Sumatra. Bali and Nusa Tenggara recorded the highest growth at 11.75 percent compared to the previous quarter. Meanwhile, Kalimantan's growth contracted 0.41 percent.

“East Kalimantan suffered the worst contraction with 3.49 percent,” he said. (Ayomi Amindoni)

Indonesia's GDP at 4.73 percent in Q3

*Finland to explore cooperation in electric bus*
Rabu, 04 November 2015 / 23:39 WIB







JAKARTA. The Jakarta Provincial Government is exploring opportunities to cooperate with Finland's government in the field of electric bus technology and waste water management.

The statement was delivered by Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama after receiving the President of Finland, Sauli Niinisto, here on Wednesday.

"We discussed the electric bus issue. Finland already has the electric bus technology," Basuki Tjahaja Purnama said here on Wednesday.

If the electric bus technology can be implemented in Jakarta, it can be used for Transjakarta buses or other buses operating in the capital city.

"By operating an electric bus, we can save energy," he said.

"Finland has set a target to phase out vehicles using fuel by 2050. Therefore, we want to try this technology," he said.

In addition, he stated, the two sides discussed in their meeting the issue of waste water management technology, which is applied in Finland.

"Finland is one of the countries that has best management of waste water. We can learn from them," he remarked.

As a follow up to the meeting, he instructed PT Jakarta Propertindo (Jakpro) to carry out the project as a business-to-business scheme.

"We will appoint Jakpro to follow up the issue of cooperation with the Finnish in terms of waste water management. The cooperation is expected to be realized in 2016," he said.

Finland to explore cooperation in electric bus

*Govt eyes Rp 130 T investment in border area*
Rabu, 04 November 2015 / 07:07 WIB






JAKARTA. The government plans to attract investments worth Rp 130 trillion (US$9.6 billion) to border areas in the next five years to help propel development there.

“We will work hard to attract investment to border areas as they are the gates of international trade, the main routes for cross-border transportation and central to economic development,” said Villages, Disadvantaged Regions and Transmigration Minister Marwan Jafar on Tuesday.

According to Marwan, special regulation was key, especially for easing the process of attaining permits. Although the regulation could be issued as a ministerial regulation or presidential instruction, Marwan said he would prefer a separate law.

“We can draft a law on disadvantaged-regions development and add a special investment regulation for border areas as part of it,” Marwan told thejakartapost.com.

He also said that regional governments in border areas were all in support of his plan. They enthusiastically welcomed the development plans he said, agreeing that investment would indeed benefit them.

"Three governors and 12 regents from Kalimantan and Riau Islands have signed a memorandum of understanding with the ministry," said Marwan.

The ministry has started developing infrastructure in border areas this year, including comprehensive integrated transmigration to border areas. In the near future, it plans to develop integrated plantations and livestock farms to boost regional economic growth.

“One of our programs is the planting of 1 million hectares of rice paddies near Papua’s border. We've currently completed 30,000 hectares,” said Marwan, adding that the ministry also planned to develop plantations in Kalimantan.

Govt eyes Rp 130 T investment in border area


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Nike

*British tourist arrivals to Bali increase 25.29%*
Jumat, 6 November 2015 19:24 WIB | 162 Views




Photo document of foreign tourists in the International Terminal Ngurah Rai Airport, Denpasar, Bali. (ANTARA/Nyoman Budhiana)

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - British tourist arrivals to Bali Island increased by 25.29 percent, which is high as compared to other countries in the face of the global economic slowdown, according to the Bali Government Tourism Office.

"This is an encouraging trend for tourism in Bali that the economic growth is still conducive, and increasing number of British tourists are travelling to Bali," Bali tourism observer Made Sudana stated here, Friday.

Based on the list of foreign tourist arrivals to Bali, 119,839 British tourists directly arrived in Bali in the January-September 2015 period. The number increased by 25.29 percent compared to 95,652 tourists noted in the same period last year.

He admitted that foreign tourists, predominantly Australian, Chinese, and Japanese, visited Bali.

"However, the number of travelers from Europe has started to increase," he pointed out.

Based on information provided by the Bali Government Tourism Office, Britain was placed fifth in the list of foreign tourist arrivals to Bali and constituted about four percent of the 2.9 million tourists visiting Bali during this period.

From the European region, most tourists arrived in Bali from Britain followed by France, Germany, and the Netherlands. A total of 622,486 tourist arrivals were recorded from the European region in the January-September 2015 period.

As many as 99,851 French tourist arrivals were recorded followed by Germany, with 89,190 tourists, and the Netherlands, with 62,015 travelers during the same period.

The number of Germans visiting Dewata Island grew by 13.27 percent compared to only 78,744 people recorded in 2014. However, tourist arrivals from the Netherlands grew 7.36 percent of only 57,761 visitors earlier recorded.

Based on Sudanas opinion, tourism growth in Bali is the result of hard work of the government and other tourism agencies through active promotion of its tourism by holding art performances and participating in various exhibitions in Europe.

_(Reported by IK Sutika/Translated by Roy Rosa B./INE/KR-BSR/F001)

British tourist arrivals to Bali increase 25.29% - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kapal pengangkut ternak pertama di Indonesia diresmikan. Dibuat di galangan kapal Madura, sekarang kirim-kirim sapi dari NTT ke Jawa jadi gampang.












_Hari Ini Jokowi Resmikan Kapal Khusus Angkut Sapi - Surya_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

*TRANS SULAWESI RAILWAY *

the railway tracks were imported from China
these tracks for the line are wider than that in Java, so the train capacity is bigger and can travel at a higher speed (up to 200 km/h)






Quote:
Originally Posted by *Namewee* 
















Pekerja melintasi bantalan jalur kereta api trans Sulawesi di Pekkae, Barru, Sulawesi Selatan, Senin (9/11). Pengerjaan jalur kereta api ruas Makassar-Parepare sejauh 146 kilometer diperkirakan selesai tahun 2017. ANTARA/Sahrul Manda Tikupadang/ip

Sumber : http://foto.metrotvnews.com/view/201...i-selesai-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

*Double track Trans Sumatera Railway network U/C *

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gazart* 


*Divre III - Sumatera Selatan | Double Track Prabumulih - Kertapati*

Rumah sinyal Stasiun Payakabung arah Prabumulih





















_photo by Ivan Frank‎_
Quote:
Originally Posted by *eVANDOpriyanto* 






black = existing line
red = U/C 
Trans Sumatera double track total length is 1,400 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Sea toll program can trigger migration: LIPI*
Senin, 9 November 2015 20:09 WIB | 562 Views




Officers guide the process of loading and unloading of containers KM Caraka Jaya Niaga III - 32 in marine toll program in South Jamrud Terminal, Tanjung Perak Port, Surabaya, East Java, on Wednesday (Nov. 4, 2015). (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - A researcher of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) has urged the government to anticipate inter-island migration as one of the after-effects of the sea toll development program.

"The sea toll program will facilitate people to move from one region to another," Riwanto stated while discussing a book titled "On the Politics of Migration: Indonesia and Beyond" at the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM) here, recently.

Therefore, Riwanto believes that the sea toll development program should also incorporate programs or efforts to facilitate healthy migration.

Migration can turn unhealthy if the indigenous people feel that the new settlers are dominating the utilization of local natural resources, he explained.

"Moreover, the migrants are usually more educated and have greater financial resources than the indigenous people," he pointed out.

To anticipate such a problem, the government should issue regulations on the mechanism of utilization of natural resources in each region.

The government should also organize training courses for the indigenous people, so that their skills will be at par with the newcomers.

In fact, the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) will boost not only migrations among Indonesias islanders but also the people from neighboring countries keen to utilize Indonesias economic potential, he emphasized.

Muhammad Najib Azca, a sociologist at the UGM, noted that the government should anticipate conflicts triggered by migration due to economic, racial, ideological, or religious factors.

Therefore, the government should ensure that the regional development policies guarantee justice for the local people, he stated.
(Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> *Sea toll program can trigger migration: LIPI*
> Senin, 9 November 2015 20:09 WIB | 562 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officers guide the process of loading and unloading of containers KM Caraka Jaya Niaga III - 32 in marine toll program in South Jamrud Terminal, Tanjung Perak Port, Surabaya, East Java, on Wednesday (Nov. 4, 2015). (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)
> 
> Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - A researcher of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) has urged the government to anticipate inter-island migration as one of the after-effects of the sea toll development program.
> 
> "The sea toll program will facilitate people to move from one region to another," Riwanto stated while discussing a book titled "On the Politics of Migration: Indonesia and Beyond" at the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM) here, recently.
> 
> Therefore, Riwanto believes that the sea toll development program should also incorporate programs or efforts to facilitate healthy migration.
> 
> Migration can turn unhealthy if the indigenous people feel that the new settlers are dominating the utilization of local natural resources, he explained.
> 
> "Moreover, the migrants are usually more educated and have greater financial resources than the indigenous people," he pointed out.
> 
> To anticipate such a problem, the government should issue regulations on the mechanism of utilization of natural resources in each region.
> 
> The government should also organize training courses for the indigenous people, so that their skills will be at par with the newcomers.
> 
> In fact, the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) will boost not only migrations among Indonesias islanders but also the people from neighboring countries keen to utilize Indonesias economic potential, he emphasized.
> 
> Muhammad Najib Azca, a sociologist at the UGM, noted that the government should anticipate conflicts triggered by migration due to economic, racial, ideological, or religious factors.
> 
> Therefore, the government should ensure that the regional development policies guarantee justice for the local people, he stated.
> (Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Eyes $44b Investment in 2016, BKPM Says | Jakarta Globe


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kapal pengangkut ternak pertama di Indonesia diresmikan. Dibuat di galangan kapal Madura, sekarang kirim-kirim sapi dari NTT ke Jawa jadi gampang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hari Ini Jokowi Resmikan Kapal Khusus Angkut Sapi - Surya_


Cow Vessel -_- can carry 500 cows, hope they can build bigger.

compared to Australian vessel which can carry 4000 cows.

looks like sea tol project getting serious and running smoothly, well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Minister Susi sets target 
of Rp 95t investment within 
5 years*
thejakartapost.com | Business | Wed, November 11 2015, 5:30 PM






Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti (kompas.com/Sabrina Asril)
Business News

BRI Agro seeks to increase free-float share
Alam Sutera expects high income from GWK park
Quality over quantity


Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has said that her ministry has set an investment target of Rp 95 trillion (US$6.98 billion) within the next five years in the maritime and fisheries sectors.

According to the minister, economic growth from the sector must increase by 7 percent in order to reach the target.

However, she stressed the importance of considering the environment in trying to exploit the country’s maritime potential. “It is still necessary to preserve natural resources when looking at investment,” Susi said on Wednesday as reported by_kompas.com._

She added that there were still many obstacles in achieving the investment target, such as barriers in spatial planning, the poor investment climate, a lack of business incentives in regional areas, security concerns and a lack of supporting facilities.

Susi expressed her hope that more investors would do business in a number of provinces with potential in the two sectors, such as Jakarta, West Java, Central Java, East Java, Bali, Lampung, South Sulawesi, North Sulawesi, North Sumatra and West Sumatra. (liz/bbn)(+)

- See more at: Minister Susi sets target of Rp 95t investment within 5 years | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Intermezzo] Komjen Buas mencari kandidat predator untuk penjara kolam buaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

*Italian Delegation Signs $1b Worth of Deals in Indonesia | Jakarta Globe






Jakarta.* Indonesian entrepreneurs signed economic cooperation agreements worth more than $1 billion with Italian counterparts on Monday following the first bilateral meeting between President Joko Widodo and Italian President Sergio Mattarella.

Joko said Mattarella's visit was the first official visit from Italy to Indonesia in over six decades.

"I am excited that in such a visit, 30 Italian business delegates sign agreements worth around $1.055 billion," Joko said.

The contracts will cover partnerships in logistics, renewable energy, infrastructure, automotive industry, leather, fashion, furniture and travel.

The president also congratulated Mattarella with the success of the Milan World Expo, in which Indonesia participated this year.

Italian delegates also took their time to meet with Indonesian officials, including Italian Minister of Economic Development Federica Guidi who met with Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Rizal Ramli on Monday afternoon.

Guidi and Rizal discussed the possibility to cooperate in the maritime sector, including to join hands in combating illegal fishing, in fish processing and boat supply from Italy, as reported by Antara.



‘Largest-Ever’ Australian Trade Delegation to Visit Indonesia Next Week | Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta.* More than 300 Australian business leaders and ministers will arrive in Indonesia next week in the wake of Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull’s visit to Jakarta, as Canberra seeks to explore new business opportunities with its northern neighbor.

The delegation, billed by the Australian Embassy as the largest ever of its kind, will be in Indonesia from Nov. 17 to 20 for the Indonesia-Australia Business Week event.

Led by Andrew Robb, the trade and investment minister, the delegates will meet Indonesian leaders to build business links and enhance commercial exchanges in priority sectors such as agriculture, education, infrastructure, tourism and resources, the embassy said in a statement on Monday.

“Our relationship with Indonesia is vitally important and this visit will provide business leaders from both sides to meet and explore new opportunities,” Ambassador Paul Grigson said.

“By taking advantage of these opportunities, the Australia-Indonesia business relationship can thrive, not just in a bilateral sense, but also because of what we can achieve multilaterally in third markets.”

Some 345 Australian business leaders are confirmed to attend meetings and site visits in Jakarta, South Sulawesi and Bali during the IABW, while more than 600 Indonesian delegates have been invited to attend, the embassy said.

The IABW will follow Turnbull’s first trip to Indonesia as prime minister later this week, with both events expected to help “reset” ties strained by Indonesia’s executions in April of two Australians convicted of drug trafficking.

Indonesia is Australia’s 12th-largest trading partner, with two-way trade totaling A$15.7 billion ($11.1 billion) in 2014, according to the Australian Embassy. The two-way investment relationship totaled A$9.6 billion in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Rizal Ramli presents business opportunities before US-ASEAN business council*
Kamis, 12 November 2015 20:08 WIB | 108 Views




Rizal Ramli. (ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Rizal Ramli showcased several business opportunities in the maritime sector for a visiting delegation of the U.S.-ASEAN (Association for Southeast Asian Nations) Business Council members from 27 companies on Thursday.

After meeting with the U.S. business delegation, Rizal said it was a follow up of the visit of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to the United States two weeks ago.

"They wish to learn more on what has been done, (and) whether the business climate in Indonesia has been better. They are very interested in trade, investment and industry in Indonesia," he said.

Rizal, who was the Chief Economic Minister during the government of the late president Abdurrahman Wahid, explained the efforts that have been made by the government to improve the investment climate, including cutting licensing procedures in a number of sectors and the six economic policy packages that have been issued recently.

"As an example, I said it now only takes three days instead of more than six months, for an investor who wishes to enter an industrial zone," he stated.

At the meeting, he also pointed out the number of business opportunities in the sectors under his coordination, including the maritime, tourism and energy sectors.

He said tourism has now become an important sector considering it can create more employment and produce a big foreign exchange.

"Many friends here are interested, especially from the IT and digital businesses," he said.

The Chief of the USABC delegation, Alexander C Feldman, said he appreciated the reform policies that have been adopted by the Indonesian government.

He hoped U.S. businessmen would understand the changes that have been made in the regulations and that more American businessmen are attracted to do business in Indonesia.

"We came to Indonesia to invest and to do business with Indonesian companies," he said.

Business executives from 27 U.S. companies operating in various sectors attended the meeting, including Freeport, Chevron, ConocoPhillips, Qualcomm International and Timer Warner.

At the meeting, they also gave inputs and discussed the obstacles they have faced in investing in Indonesia so far.

_(Reporting by Ade Irma Junida /Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

putin and jokowi absent 
http
://Putin, Jokowi skipping APEC in Manila


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Jokowi Delivers Speech at Gala Hosted by USINDO, AmCham, and USABC


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia to Boost Industrial Park Development to Compete with Vietnam :: Katadata News




Indonesia to Boost Industrial Park Development to Compete with Vietnam

From January to September 2015 Indonesia succeeded in attracting foreign direct investment amounted to US$15.48 billion, or 26 percent of the total foreign direct investment value into the ASEAN.

KATADATA - The government will boost investment by developing industrial areas. To that end, the President Joko Widodo will visit Java Integrated Industrial and Port Estate (JIIPE) in Gresik, East Java, on Wednesday afternoon (11/11).

According to the Head of Investment Coordinating Board Franky Sibarani, President Jokowi will launch a job creation program through investment synergies with Islamic boarding school. This is part of a program dubbed "Investing for People". JIIPE is an example of industrial park developed by state-owned enterprises (SOEs) in cooperation with national companies.

According to Franky, the development of industrial estates by the government is very important. However, the role of state-owned enterprises and the private sector are also needed to realize their development. JIIPE is managed by PT Berkah Kawasan Manyar Sejahtera which is a joint venture between PT Pelindo III (Persero) and PT Aneka Kimia Corporindo which own 60 percent and 40 percent of its shares respectively.

JIIPE has an industrial area of 2,933 hectares, 406 hectares of sea port and residential areas of 77 hectares. The total investment value needed to develop this industrial estate is 50 trillion rupiah. JIIPE is currently under construction which is carried out by two state-owned esterprises, namely PT Hutama Karya and PT Waskita Karya. Until now, there are five companies that will develop their projects in the industrial area, i.e. smelting, petrochemical, and salt processing companies for industry.

Franky said that the Government will continue to support the development of industrial areas as logistics solutions for companies. The competition to attract global investment is currently determined by the availability of industrial area as a center for investment in the region. "Investors who come to BKPM has started to compare the industrial area in Indonesia with those in the neighboring countries," he said in Gresik, Wednesday (11/11).

He considers Vietnam as a stiff competitor who are aggressively develop its industrial areas. Citing data from the Financial Times, Franky reveals that from January to September 2015 Indonesia succeeded in attracting foreign direct investment amounted to US$15.48 billion, or 26 percent of the total foreign direct investment value into the ASEAN region for the period. Meanwhile, investment value into Vietnam for the same period reached US$11.61 billion or 19 percent.

That’s why BKPM conducted a study on the incentives provided by Vietnam. Incentives given to develop industrial areas include tax rate of 10 percent during the first 15 years, tax holiday on corporate income tax for 4 years and tax allowance for the same of 50 percent for 9 years and personal income tax of 50 percent. In addition, import duty exemption for capital goods and raw materials during the first five years of production, and licensing services through One Stop Services (OSS) in the industrial area.

In order to maintain its competitiveness against Vietnam, BKPM has prepared a variety of investment services, including construction permit for direct investment to facilitate investors who want to invest and construct their investment sites in the industrial zones. "Construction permit has been simplified to facilitate investors," said Franky.

Based on data from BKPM, investments in industrial estate development which are included in the area and tourism priority sectors for the period January-September 2015 increased by 127.3 percent from the previous year to 181.2 trillion rupiah. Meanwhile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Australian PM Malcolm Turnbull speaks with Indonesian President Joko Widodo at the presidential palace in Jakarta Indonesia 





Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull and Indonesian President Joko Widodo met Thursday to discuss broader economic cooperation, hoping to thaw a relationship that has cooled in recent years. NYSE Post Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull attempts to fix damaged Indonesia ties with





*Market day: *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (right) and Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull greet people at Tanah Abang Market in Central Jakarta on Thursday. Jokowi took Turnbull to the market to show him the largest textile center in Southeast Asia and demonstrate the close ties between the two countries. (Antara/Muhammad Adimaja)


----------



## Nike

*Kimia Farma to build pharmaceutical 
raw materials plant*
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com | Business | Fri, November 13 2015, 4:57 PM






(tribunnews.com)
Business News

JCI closes week with thin rally
Indonesia to use yuan in trade with China from 2016
Sampoerna concerned about rising tobacco excise


Listed state-controlled pharmaceutical giant PT Kimia Farma plans to build an active pharmaceutical ingredient (API) plant at a cost of Rp 110 billion next year to better meet raw materials demands and lessen the need to import.

Kimia Farma president director Rusdi Rusman said on Friday that the plant would produce 6 raw materials and 8 high functional chemicals needed in the pharmaceutical industry. The firm has welcomed a joint venture with a foreign investor to build the 12-hectare plant for which phase one will cost Rp 110 billion.

Rusdi said the feasibility of the project is still being assessed by the Assessment and Application of Technology Agency (BPPT).

If the feasibility study is completed this year, he estimated that the joint venture contract would be signed early next year.

"We will build the first phase next year and [the project] will be completed with 1.5 years. This will meet 100 percent of Kimia Farma's raw-material needs," he said on the sidelines of the Investor Summit and Capital Market Expo 2015 in Jakarta.

Rusdi declined to disclose the firm's potential partner.

A new plant will help the industry as it will lower imports. Indonesia's pharmaceutical industry currently relies on imports for 95 percent of raw materials.

Kima Farma is also at the commissioning phase for another development – a medicinal salts plant in Jombang, East Java, which will cost Rp 28.8 billion.

The plant, capable of producing 2,000 tons of pharmaceutical salts per year, will be operated as soon as Kimia Farma acquires authorization from the Food and Drug Monitoring Agency (BPOM).

"Hopefully we can start operations in December," he said.

The company will also build phase II of the medicinal salts plant, with a capacity of up to 4,000 tons of salt per year. The two plants will help to meet the national pharmaceutical salts demand of 6,000 tons per year.

Medicinal salts are used for various purposes such as the production of intravenous fluids, sports drinks and beauty products.

Kimia Farma recorded a net profit of Rp 166.8 billion in quarter three, representing growth of 14.88 percent from Rp 145.1 billion net profit in the same period last year. The company's revenue also rose 12.88 percent, to Rp 3.47 trillion, in the third quarter of this year. (rin)(+)

- See more at: Kimia Farma to build pharmaceutical raw materials plant | The Jakarta Post

*Jakarta’s tourist numbers 
stagnate*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, November 13 2015, 5:32 PM


Business News

JCI closes week with thin rally
Indonesia to use yuan in trade with China from 2016
Sampoerna concerned about rising tobacco excise
The number of tourists visiting Jakarta has leveled off in recent times, but the Tourism Ministry expects that its new Tanjung Lesung and Thousand Islands tourism development programs will revive growth in the capital city’s tourism.

Foreign tourist arrivals grew by a mere 0.33 percent in the January-September period of this year, to 1.7 million visits, from the same period last year. On a monthly basis, tourist visits to Jakarta dropped 15.9 percent in September, to 212,706 visits, compared with August’s figures.

Asia-Pacific promotion director at the Tourism Ministry, Vinsensius Jemadu, said Jakarta’s foreign tourist arrivals had held up from the previous year as a result of the city’s heavy reliance on the meetings, incentives, conference and exhibition (MICE) sector.

“Jakarta is very seasonal, when there are big conferences, there is an increase [in visitors],” Vinsensius said. Indonesia’s economic activities have been slowing down along with weak economic growth that reached 4.73 percent recently, from over 6 percent in 2013.

“In the tourism cycle, there is a climax phase, and when it reaches that point, there should be action to rejuvenate it, be it product diversification or added services. Otherwise it’ll remain stagnant,” he added.

The stalling visitor growth has been in evidence for the last few years. Tourist arrivals through Jakarta’s Soekarno-Hatta International Airport grew by only 0.2 percent from 2013 to 2014, when 2.24 million foreign tourist arrivals were recorded.

“That’s why now I want to develop Tanjung Lesung in Banten, near Jakarta, and Thousand Islands in Jakarta, so the lengths of stay will also be longer,” he said, comparing Jakarta with Bali, which has also seen robust development in its MICE industry but which is also backed up by its non-business tourism sector.

Jakarta and Bali are two of the three main gates to Indonesia as they, along with Batam, account for 90 percent of total foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia.

However, in comparison to Jakarta, the number of tourists who arrived in Indonesia through Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali increased by 6.3 percent, to 2.93 million visitors, during January to September, compared to the same period last year, despite volcanic eruptions that forced the airport to close frequently.

Vinsensius said that currently, the government was on progress in developing the toll road to Tanjung Lesung to improve connectivity to the area, as well as working with the Jakarta government to improve the cleanliness of Thousand Islands.

With the improvement of the two destinations, the ministry hopes to attract 3.3 million tourists next year to Jakarta, up more than 20 percent from this year’s expected 2.7 million tourists.

Both Tanjung Lesung and Thousand Islands are among the 10 tourism spots chosen by the government for the focus of its tourism development this year. Other destinations include Lake Toba in North Sumatra and Morotai in Maluku.

The move is expected to help the government achieve its target of welcoming 20 million foreign tourists in 2019, double the 10 million visits expected this year. It is also expected to double its foreign exchange income from tourism to US$20 billion.

Based on the ministry’s data, Tanjung Lesung, which champions marine tourism, is projected to attract US$1 billion of foreign exchange income and 1 million visits in the future, while Thousand Islands is expected to attract $500 million and 500,000 tourists. The critical factor for the success of both, according to the data, is infrastructure.* (fsu)*

- See more at: Jakarta’s tourist numbers stagnate | The Jakarta Post

*Economy in brief: PLN secures 
Rp 2.2t loans for Riau 
power plant*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, November 13 2015, 5:42 PM


Business News

JCI closes week with thin rally
Indonesia to use yuan in trade with China from 2016
Sampoerna concerned about rising tobacco excise
State-owned electricity firm PLN has secured syndicated loans to support the development of a coal-fired power plant in Riau.

The syndicated loans involve seven banks and one state-owned firm, namely Bank DKI, Bank Jateng, Bank Aceh, Bank Kalteng, Bank Riau Kepri, Bank Kalbar, Bank Pembangunan Daerah Bali and PT Sarana Multi Infrastruktur. The loans, amounting to Rp 2.2 trillion, have 10-year tenor. The loans to develop the power plant, which will have 2x110 megawatts in capacity, will be guaranteed by the government, according to PLN.

The 2x110 MW Riau power plant is the last coal power plant under the Fast Track Program (FTP) of 10,000-MW electricity procurement phase I under the previous administration that has yet to receive financing. 

“PLN needs big investment to complete the FTP phase I. Therefore, the government supports the company by issuing a government guarantee, which we expect to help PLN obtain a lower interest rate,” said Vincentius Sonny Loho, the Finance Ministry’s director general of state assets.

- See more at: Economy in brief: PLN secures Rp 2.2t loans for Riau power plant | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi: Dependence on US Dollar Threatens the Economy

Antalya - President Joko Widodo said dependence on the US dollar could potentially threaten global economic progress.







"The heavy reliance on the US dollar has led to global distortions that are now threatening global economic progress," President Joko Widodo said at the Working Session I of the G20 summit in Antalya on Sunday, November 15.

The president stressed that it is time for a total overhaul of the global financial architecture.

It is important to remember the main problem facing the world economy today is the waning liquidity of the US dollar in almost all developing countries or emerging markets of the world.

In addition, since creation of the euro currency in 1999, there are no new world currency or global reserve currency.

Furthermore, the president said that developing countries should immediately implement fundamental economic reforms.

"Real economic reform is needed to rebuild credibility of the market and recapture confidence of investors and economic actors," he affirmed.

The fundamental economic reforms, according to the President Jokowi, needs to be followed by strong financial liquidity in order not to experience turmoil due to disruption of liquidity.

_Jokowi: Dependence on US Dollar Threatens the Economy | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Canada agree to strengthen economic cooperation*
Senin, 16 November 2015 04:45 WIB | 1.018 Views

Antalya, Turkey (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Canada have agreed to intensify cooperation in various fields, particularly in the economic field.

"We want to strengthen the cooperation between Indonesia and Canada," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said after holding a bilateral meeting with Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on the sidelines of the G20 Summit, here, Sunday.

President Jokowi was accompanied by Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi, Minister/State Secretary Pratikno and Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, in hist first meeting with Prime Minister Trudeau.

"We want to strengthen the relations with the country having the worlds largest Muslim population," the Canadian prime minister said.

Later, Jokowi is scheduled to hold a bilateral meeting with Chinese President Xi Jin Ping.

Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan is expected to officially open the G20 Summit on Sunday at noon local time.

The Summit will have three main agenda, namely a working lunch themed "Development and Climate Change", a working session themed "Inclusive Growth : Global Economy, Growth Strategies, Employment and Investment Strategies" and a working dinner themed "Global Challenges : Terrorism, Refugee Crisis".

President Jokowi and First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo will leave Turkey on Sunday at 11:30 p.m. local time, and arrive in Jakarta on Monday (Nov. 16) at 7:30 p.m. Western Indonesian Standard Time (WIB).(*)


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi inaugurates biggest fertilizer plant in SE Asia*
Kamis, 19 November 2015 19:07 WIB | 418 Views





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) review the operation of the plant after the inauguration V Fertilizer East Kalimantan, in Bontang, East Kalimantan, Thursday. (ANTARAO/Wahyu Putro A.)

Bontang (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated the Kaltim V fertilizer plant, the biggest in Southeast Asia, in East Kalimantan on Thursday.

"This factory will strengthen Indonesias position in the international market," PT Kalimantan Timur President Director Aas Asikin Idaf said in Bontang, East Kalimantan, during the inauguration of the new plant, which is the first realization of the governments program to revitalize fertilizer industry in the country.

The event was also attended by State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, Industry Minister Saleh Husin and the Head of the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) Sofyan Djalil.

Idaf said the PT IKPT-Toyo consortium had handed over the plant worth US$576 million in investment on November 9. 

The plant has started production well at a capacity of 825,000 tons of amonia and 1.5 million tons of urea per year to make the production capacity of PT PKT increase to 2.74 million tons of amonia and 3.43 million tons of urea.

Kaltim V is the biggest energy-saving plant in Indonesia and even in Southeast Asia, he said.

He said the plant saves the use of gas by 14 one million British Thermal Units (mmbtu), compared with the use of gas by the existing plant. "With the assumed price of gas at US$7 we could save up to Rp1.5 trillion per year in raw materials," he said.

He added that the new factory had absorbed 250 workers in addition to 6,000 workers during its construction.

Besides inaugurating the Kaltim V plant, President Widodo also opened the Phosphate Acid Plant II worth US$203 million in investment belonging to PT Petrokimia Gresik (Petrogres) in East Java to curb imports of raw materials for NPK fertilizer.

PT PKT and Petrogras are the subsidiaries of PT Pupuk Indonesia Holding Company (PIHC) in addition to seven other state-owned companies joining in PIHC.

PIHC President Director Arifin Tasrif said his company is now studying many other investment projects to make the state-owned fertilizer company a world player to support not only national food sovereignty, but also to compete in the international market.

The projects to be carried out include phosphate acid and sulphur acid plants in Bontang, East Kalimantan, worth US$225 million, which is a cooperation project between PT PKT and the Jordan Phosphate Mines Company that carried out the signing of a memorandum of understanding before the President that day.

Through PT PKT, PIHC will also build a nitrate ammonium plant worth US$124 million for mining, construction and defense industries in cooperation with state-owned PT Dahana.

Arifin reported that projects completed this year include an NPK fertilizer company in Cikampek, West Java (PT Pupuk Kujang), the purchase of an ammonia vessel worth a capacity of 13,800 tons through PT Pupuk Indonesia Logistik, which will help save US$2 million in distribution costs.

Among the projects that are still underway are the Amurea II project with a capacity of producing 660,000 tons of ammonia and 570,000 tons of urea in East Java (Petrogres) and the Pusri II B fertilizer plant, with a capacity of 660,000 tons of ammonia and 907,500 tons of urea per year in Palembang, South Sumatra.

"All the projects are part of our efforts to support the governments program of increasing food resilience," he said.

During his speech, President Joko Widodo underlined the importance of fertilizer factories with regards to supporting the governments target of meeting food needs and exports.

"The states strategy is meeting food needs in the next three to four years is that the country must be able to export (food) and this requires support from fertilizer industry," he said.

_(Reporting by Risbiani Fardaniah/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

President Jokowi inaugurates biggest fertilizer plant in SE Asia - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Btw this kind of factory can easily ßupported our arms industry by providing large quantity of explosive raw materials

@pr1v4t33r @Indos @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Btw this kind of factory can easily ßupported our arms industry by providing large quantity of explosive raw materials
> 
> @pr1v4t33r @Indos @Jakartans@PkDef



Madokaft sholat shubuh ya tadi pagi........enggak disangka he he


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia second best trade and investment hub in region*
Jumat, 20 November 2015 13:22 WIB | 622 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A survey by Price Waterhouse Coopers (PwC) over 800 company leaders in Asia Pacific named Indonesia the second best trade and investment hub in the region after China.

Head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Franky Sibarani said the survey showed that business leaders in the region still have strong confidence in investment climate in Indonesia.

"The governments response is important as the confidence has to be managed properly mainly by providing information about the governments investment policy," Franky said. 

The survey showed Indonesia is ahead of Singapore which is long considered as a trade and investment hub in the region. 

Only 46 percent of the business leaders saying they would invest more in Singapore in the next 12 months, as against 52 percent planning to invest in Indonesia and 53 percent in China. 

Franky described as significant the interest shown by the business leaders as capital inflows to the Asia Pacific region is already high. 

"The survey said decline in foreign capital inflows to the Asia Pacific region is natural this year after peaking last year," he said.

The PWC survey also said that altogether 68 percent of new investment would flow to APEC countries leaving only 32 percent to other countries in the world. 

Franky said the position of Indonesia as shown by the survey could serve to encourage the government to boost efforts to increase investment into the country. 

"Vice President Jusuf Kala in the Chief Executive Officer (CEO) summit on Wednesday spoke about the responses of the Indonesian government to global change by launching deregulation measures to create more conducive investment climate in the country," he said. 

Investment by other member countries of APEC dominate investment inflow to Indonesia, Franky said. 

Based on BKPM data of investment realization , in the past five years APEC countries among 20 biggest investing countries, contributed 77.5 percent to total value of US$76 billion of foreign investment. 

BKPM also recorded that investment from APEC countries has continued to increase. 

Investment by other APEC countries in Indonesia in 2010, totaled US$9.2 billion , rising to US$10.5 billion in 2011 and to US$12.8 billion in 2012, to US$16.1 billion in 2013.

In 2014, the investment fell slightly to US$15.1 billion .

In the first nine months of 2015, the investment reached US$11.9 billion.(*)

Indonesia second best trade and investment hub in region - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PT Inka wins tender worth Rp900 billion*
Jumat, 20 November 2015 21:29 WIB | 344 Views

Madiun, E Java (ANTARA News) - PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) in Madiun, East Java, has won a bid to build 150 units of passenger coaches worth US$72 million in Bangladesh.

"We won the tender because PTINKA could meet technical as well as quality requirements sought by the government of Bangladesh," the commercial and technology director of the state-owned railway industry, Yunendar Aryo Handoko, told newsmen here on Friday.

He said the price offered by PT INKA could also compete with what was quoted by rivals from China and India. Bangladesh also could not meet the prices offered by Japan and a number of European countries.

Yunendar said the tender contract was received in November 2014 and deliveries would be made in stages until the end of 2016.

"In the initial stage, 11 of the 150 coaches ordered would be delivered in February 2016. The rest will be delivered in stages until the end of 2016, according to the contract, " he said.

He said construction of the coaches to be delivered as the first tranche was 70 percent over and he was optimistic that the first delivery would be made in February 2016.

To check the progress of the construction, a Bangladeshi railway delegation visited PT INKA twice, in January 2015 and November 20, 2015.

"The delegation from Bangladesh visited PT INKA to see the development of the construction of the coaches as well as to approve components that would be used in the coaches," he said.

Yunendar said the visit of the Bangladeshi delegation was very important for PT INKA because if the order could be fulfilled smoothly, PT INKA would also get an order to build 250 more units.

"Right now, preparations are still being made for the next tender for the construction of 250 units of coaches. The contract is valued at US$150 million," he said.(*)

PT Inka wins tender worth Rp900 billion - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia considers Japan as strategic partner in tourism*
Jumat, 20 November 2015 10:26 WIB | 655 Views

Osaka, Japan (ANTARA News) - Deputy to the Minister of Tourism for Development of International Marketing, Igde Pitana, here on Thursday said Indonesia considers Japan as its strategic partner in developing the national tourism sector.

Pitana pointed out that in 2014 the number of Japanese tourists to Indonesia reached more than 500,000 people. 

In 2015, the number is predicted to increase and in 2016, it is estimated to go up to 600,000 tourists from Japan. 

"The Japanese tourists like Indonesian culture very much, because it has various kinds," he remarked.

Japan is expected to include in the biggest five of countries whose tourists visit Indonesia after Singapore, Malaysia, China and Australia. 

In 2019, the number of Japanese tourists is expected to reach 1 million people. Moreover, the Indonesian government has issued a policy on free visa for short visit for Japanese tourists. 

They will get free visa for 30 days. Japan is one of 90 countries that receive free visit-visa to Indonesia. 

In the meantime, Indonesian Consul General in Osaka, Wisnu Edi Pratignyo, said he is optimistic that the Japanese tourists will keep on coming to Indonesia. 

"While Japan also has the potential to invest in the tourism sector. So, Japan in Indonesia does not only invest in the automotive and electronic industries. They will enter the tourism sector," Wisnu said. 

The Indonesian Ministry of Tourism held a media conference under the theme "Indonesia Tourism Insight: Policy and Strategy" in Osaka, on November 19, 2015. 

The conference is aimed at disseminating new policies on tourism that will make Japanese tourists easier to Indonesia.

The new policy concerns the provision of free visa for short visit for Japanese tourists who will take vacation in Indonesia.(*)

Indonesia considers Japan as strategic partner in tourism - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rappler Talk: Indonesia Trade Minister on Asian economic outlook


----------



## Nike

well when i am trying to find musics, i found her albums. Quite catchy and her name is very Hindic, with oriental face like me






isyana sarasvati






and i found her background is really from music school and had been dedicated herself for her career since young. A professional ones


----------



## Nike

TUESDAY, 24 NOVEMBER, 2015 | 09:14 WIB
Japan Investment Potential in Indonesia Remains High
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta*-The trust that the Japanese investors repose in Indonesia’s investment potential remains high, Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chief Franky Sibarani has said.

Japan once again displayed the high trust it places in Indonesia’s investment potential through the arrival in Indonesia of a 1,000 strong Japanese business delegation in the evening on Monday, November 23.

"I think the 1,000 member delegation from Japan is the biggest ever from any country. The delegation will be received by the President," Franky said in a written statement, on Monday.

The Japanese business delegations visit followed close on the heels of a meeting between President Joko Widodo and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe during the ASEAN Summit in Kuala Lumpur over the weekend.

President Jokowi is expected to receive the visiting Japanese delegation which is led by the Japan-Indonesia Parliament League. It consists of Japanese entrepreneurs and important Japanese figures.

Franky said it will be a positive visit from the investment aspect because it shows that the Japanese confidence in Indonesian investment potential is still strong, though there were many factors that could have discouraged them, including the failure of Japan to secure a fast train project in Indonesia.

President Jokowi had earlier met with Japans Prime Minister Shinzo Abe at Kuala Lumpur Convention Center on Sunday. The meeting, aimed to boost further cooperation between the two countries, was constructive. The summit meeting took place at a meeting room at the KLCC.

"This shows that strong cooperation between Indonesia and Japan will continue and will become even better," the President said to newsmen on the sidelines of the ASEAN Summit.

He said, "I have conveyed that all investments in infrastructure, manufacturing and industries will proceed well."

Prime minister Abe said the relations between the two countries have been very good and Indonesia is Japans strategic partner.

He hoped the two countries would continue to cooperate closely in various sectors.

President Jokowi said he would in the near future meet with Japanese businessmen as well as former Japanese Prime Minister Fukuda and the chairman of the Indonesia-Japan Parliamentary League, Toshihiro Nikai.

Based on data of the BKPM, Japan was ranked third on the list of investors who realized their projects in the January-September 2015 period with investment reaching 1,318 projects, valued at US$2.5 billion.

Japan was ranked third on the list of investors after Singapore and Malaysia, respectively.

Singapore realized 1, 999 projects worth US$3.55 billion, followed by Malaysia with 600 projects valued at US$2.9 billion. South Korea was ranked fourth with 1,529 projects accounting for US$1 billion and the Netherlands was in the fifth place with 301 projects worth US$908 million.

In the October 22 to November 20, 2015 period, the Japanese investment commitment and interest was recorded at US$19 billion. Of this, secured principle licenses amounted to US$6 billion.

Some US$3.1 billion of the investment interest and commitment has been categorized as serious and principle licenses are expected to be issued.

*ANTARA*
Japan Investment Potential in Indonesia Remains High | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Merah Putih Bridge


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina, Saudi Aramco to increase capacity of Cilacap refinery*
Selasa, 24 November 2015 17:54 WIB | 1.286 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias state-owned energy company PT Pertamina has agreed to partner with Saudi Aramco to maximally develop the capacity of the oil refinery in Cilacap, Central Java.

"We will remain the majority shareholder in the joint venture. Pertamina will hold 55 to 60 percent of the shares," Pertaminas President Director, Dwi Soetjipto, stated here on Tuesday.

At the Pertamina Energy Forum 2015 event, Dwi noted that the agreement will be signed on November 26, 2015.

Dwi further affirmed that once the cooperation agreement is inked, the production capacity of the refinery in Cilacap will be increased from 260 thousand barrels per day (bpd) to 360 thousand bpd.

He remarked that Pertamina will increase its capital to hold 55 percent of the shares.

The investment in the joint venture amounts to US$5.5 billion, which comprises assets and cash money. Pertamina will contribute US$3.02 billion to US$3.3 billion.

Dwi stated that the initial investment will only be around 15 percent to be allocated for engineering, while the rest will be disbursed in stages.

Octane 92 or RON 92 gasoline will be produced by the Cilacap refinery.

"If the market demand for RON 88 is high, we will also produce it," he noted.

Under the agreement, both Saudi Aramco and Pertamina will be able to carry out exports based on their respective share, but only if there is surplus production.

Surplus production is possible only if several people invest in refineries in Indonesia, and the potential opportunity for it always exists, he claimed. (*)


Pertamina, Saudi Aramco to increase capacity of Cilacap refinery - ANTARA News


five billions US dollar investement


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pertamina, Indonesia's national oil company currently building 10, 17.500 Ton tankers using 4 national shipyards. 2 build by PT. PAL, 2 build by PT. Anggrek HItam, 3 build by Multi Ocean Shipyand, and 3 build by Daya Radar Utama.






_Pembangunan Kapal Tanker Pertamina - Foto ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Top 10 Megahubs in Asia Pacific





_Soekarno-Hatta airport named Asia's largest megahub | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> _Soekarno-Hatta airport named Asia's largest megahub | The Jakarta Post_



Actually most of it still consist of domestic numbers, wes should have a huge leap progress in infrastructures to reach the true megahubs.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> Actually most of it still consist of domestic numbers, wes should have a huge leap progress in infrastructures to reach the true megahubs.



Indeed. But it's doesn't matter, since Indonesia is actually a collection of nations, Indonesia is in a sense, a united nations of Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

*Chinese Firm to Kick Off Construction on Bintan Bauxite Smelter in Januaryi
Jakarta.* Shandong Nanshan Aluminium, China's second-largest aluminum producer, will start construction on its $2 billion manufacturing complex in Bintan, Riau Islands, in January.

The company is set to build a smelter, dams and a 2,800-megawatt power plant to produce aluminium ingots, powder, foil and sheet, Riau interim governor Agung Mulyana said on Thursday.

"It has been decided that we will establish a 2,000-hectare industrial complex in Bintan," he said, adding that the company would source bauxite from Kalimantan.

The plant is estimated to create between 7,000 to 9,000 jobs for local residents and 2,000 positions to be filled by foreign workers.

The company provided no information on the facility's maximum capacity, but earlier reports suggested that Nanshan aimed to produce 2.1 million tons of alumina and 570,000 tons of aluminum ingots each year.

Riau would also benefit from 300 megawatts of excess power from the plant, Agung said.

Still, when the project was first announced in 2013, the government said Nanshan Aluminium would invest $5 billion and complete construction by October 2016.

Agung declined to elaborate on the reasons behind Nanshan's drop in investment or on the delay.

Nanshan Aluminum is listed in the Shanghai Stock Exchange and reported more than $16 billion in revenue last year. The company sells its products to Australia, America, Canada, Italy, Singapore and Hong Kong.

Indonesia's ban on mineral ore exports has choked supply of bauxite for China, which until last year sourced most of its ore from Indonesia.

Indonesia Asahan Aluminum (Inalum) now operates the country's only aluminium smelter in Kuala Tanjung, North Sumatra.
Chinese Firm to Kick Off Construction on Bintan Bauxite Smelter in January | Jakarta Globe

*BREAKING: Indonesia Tax Boss Resigns as Revenue Will Miss Target

Jakarta.* Sigit Priadi Pramudito, the director general at the country's tax office, has handed in his resignation, Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said late on Tuesday.

"Yes [Sigit resigned from his post]," Bambang said. "We have inaugurated Ken [as the acting director general of the ministry's taxation office]."

Bambang referred to Ken Dwijugiasteadi, a senior official at the ministry, who previously held the position of assistant to the finance minister for tax regulation and enforcement.

The tax directorate general has estimated a likely shortfall of up to Rp 150 trillion ($10.9 billion) in tax revenue collection for this year out of the Rp 1,294.3 trillion set in the revised 2015 state budget.

In October, Sigit was reportedly already apologizing as it became clear that tax revenue would miss the target.

BREAKING: Indonesia Tax Boss Resigns as Revenue Will Miss Target | Jakarta Globe

a good example for other bureaucrat in Indonesia


----------



## Nike

*RI stable amid global financial 
shocks: Moody’s*


Prima Wirayani, The Jakarta Post | Business | Fri, December 04 2015, 5:39 PM

Indonesia has sufficient capacity to cushion the impact of financial turbulence resulting from the looming rise in the Federal Reserve interest rate and the slowdown in China’s economy, according to Moody’s Investors Service.

Given the positive outlook and strong fiscal metrics, the international ratings agency has kept Indonesia’s sovereign credit Baa3.

“We see basically a stalling [in the rating] instead of an improvement that we saw prior to 2012,” said Moody’s vice president and senior analyst Christian de Guzman on Thursday.

Data from Moody’s shows that Indonesia’s sovereign credit has stalled at Baa3 since 2012. The upward trajectory of the rating between 2009, in which the country was rated Ba3, and 2012, paused due to Indonesia’s slowing growth rate and trade data, the report read.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced in early November that Indonesia’s year-on-year (yoy) GDP growth stood at 4.73 percent for the July-September period, a slight increase from the 4.67 percent posted in the second quarter and the 4.72 percent recorded in the first three months of the year.

The third quarter’s figure was below market consensus and estimates by the government and Bank Indonesia (BI), which mostly placed the growth range at 4.8 to 4.85 percent.

Moody’s predicts that Southeast Asia’s largest economy will expand by 4.7 percent this year, lower than the government’s target of 5 percent. 

The growth rate, though lower than the government’s target, remains comparatively high compared to other emerging markets.

The agency attributed the country’s resilience to its large foreign exchange reserves.

However, Indonesia’s foreign exchange reserves have fallen 10 percent to US$100.7 billion this year through to October, according to Bloomberg data.

To bolster its foreign exchange reserves and to “prefund” next year’s state budget, the government on Wednesday issued US dollar denominated bonds worth $3.5 billion. Indonesia last sold dollar bonds in January worth $4 billion.

Christian said the prefund was merely the government’s effort to secure funding to prevent uncertainties in regards to the Fed’s potential rate raise in mid December.

“We see this as a prudent measure,” he said.

However, Moody’s warned that Indonesia’s reliance on external debts and portfolios could increase its vulnerability to adverse global shocks. It noted that the country’s external vulnerability index (EVI), predicted to stand near 80 percent by this end of this year, was the highest among its ASEAN peers.

Moody’s EVI takes into account short-term external debts, currently maturing long-term debts and non-resident deposits over one year as a share of foreign exchange reserves and expresses these variables as a percentage.

The agency advised that external financing should be largely met by foreign direct investment into the country.

The government currently tries to attract foreign investment into the country by offering tax incentives, reducing bureaucratic red tape and ensuring measured workers’ wages hikes. 

The efforts seem to be working. The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) recorded Rp 400 trillion in investment as of September, a 16.7 percent increase from last year’s Rp 342 trillion and a more than a 75 percent increase from this year’s target of Rp 519.5 trillion.

- See more at: RI stable amid global financial shocks: Moody’s | The Jakarta Post

*Papua expects rapid investment 
growth*
Ayomi Amindoni, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, December 04 2015, 9:36 PM






- See more at: Papua expects rapid investment growth | The Jakarta Post

Investment to the country’s easternmost province is increasing at a rapid pace, as Papua’s provincial government expects both domestic and foreign direct investment (FDI) to grow stronger in 2016.

Increasing investment from within and outside of Indonesia was fostering economic development and helping small and medium enterprises (SMEs) in Papua, said Muhammad Musaad, the head of Papua’s Regional Development Planning Board (Bappeda).

The increase in investment had significantly reduced unemployment, open up business opportunities and increased people's income, Musaad explained, adding that the realization of investment in Papua reached US$ 41.13 billion of FDI and Rp 33.32 trillion of domestic direct investment in 2014.

In the first half of 2015, Papua’s economy grew by 7.26 percent from the same period last year. "This figure exceeds the average national growth," Musaad pointed out. The unemployment rate in Papua stood at 3.7 percent of the total workforce as of February 2015, far below the national average rate of 5.8 percent.

"We expect investment to grow by 20 to 25 percent next year," Musaad said in Jakarta on Friday at an event called “Papua Investment Year 2016”.

He added that the province’s macro-economic conditions were very supportive for turning Papua into a center of industrial growth and investment.

In terms of natural resources, Musaad added, Papua had various potential resources, including mining, forestry and tourism. These were the biggest contributors to income in Papua, he said.

Meanwhile, agriculture, fisheries and the plantation sector had not been fully developed, the official acknowledged, despite the fact that Papua had vast land and sea territories.

To ensure continued progress on investment, Papua’s provincial government introduced several key policies, including designating and offering extra support for five centers of economic development, namely Mamta, Saereri, Mee Pago, La Pago and Anim Ha.

"In line with [this policy], the provincial government has proposed special economic zones (KEK) to the central government, which has responded by preparing a food-industry based KEK in Merauke and a mining-based KEK in Mimika," he said, adding that to improve the business climate, the local administration had established a unified licensing and investment body.

The Papuan government has decided to develop specific commodities in certain areas. Canning, fisheries and tourism will be developed in Saereri, Cendrawasih Bay. The palm oil, coconut, chocolate and tourism industries will be developed in Mamta, North Mainland. Sago, coffee, sweet potatoes and tourism will be developed in Mee Pago in the West Central Mountains, while La Pago in the East Central Mountains will develop coffee, red fruit, sweet potatoes, horticulture, livestock and tourism as its key drivers of economic development. Meanwhile, Anim Ha, South Mainland, will develop rice, sugarcane, oil palm, rubber, fisheries and livestock industries.

The provincial government also encourages community and village-based economic development through SMEs. "We have declared 2016 the Papua investment year. We believe Papua is a prospective place to invest in," Musaad said. (bbn)

- See more at: Papua expects rapid investment growth | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

SUNDAY, 06 DECEMBER, 2015 | 16:38 WIB
*Indonesia Launches Emission Account System at COP21*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Paris *- On the sidelines of the Global Landscape Forum (GLF) held in Paris, France, the Environment and Forestry Ministry launched the Indonesian National Accounting Carbon System (INCAS) aimed at watching carbon emissions resulted from land utilizations and conversions.

The launch of the carbon accounting system was led by Presidential Special Emissary for Climate Change Rachmat Witoelar with Australian Environment Minister Greg Hunt and CIFOR General Director Peter Holmgren.

Witoelar in his speech said that the carbon accounting emission would be based and data provided by the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) to help Indonesia achieving emission reduction target by 29 percent by 2030.

“We’re committed reduce emission to 29 percent [emission reduction] target, and this system will be very helpful,” Witoelar added.

Witoelar also expressed his appreciation to CIFOR and the Australian Aid for supporting the Indonesian Environment and Forestry Ministry to complete the system. INCAS, Witoelar added, was a unit under the Ministry’s Research, Development and Innovation Agency.

Mr. Hunt said that the INCAS researcher team had put their best efforts and hard works to build the publicly accessible system.

“This is a huge progress in the carbon emission accounting system, and Indonesia as a home of the largest tropical forest and mangrove forest needs this technology,” he said.

INCAS lead researcher Haruni Krisnawati explained that INCAS is a carbon emission accounting system that had been tested by experts and met the Transparency, Accountability, Consistency, Completeness and Comparable (TACCC) criteria.

“We started to develop this system in 2011 with the latest data of forest and land covers in 2012. So, the information will not be related to overall carbon emission, but only those of forest and land,” she added.

Haruni revealed that INCAS would be able to be accessed by public at HOME | INCAS - Indonesia National Carbon Accounting System In addition to data of carbon emission, Haruni added, INCAS could be used to measure forest and land carbon stocks in Indonesia, including in peat lands and mangrove forests.

Indonesia Launches Emission Account System at COP21 | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


----------



## Nike

*Industry Minister Calls for More Global Partnerships to Spur Tech Industry Growthi*
*Jakarta.* Indonesia's Industry Minister Saleh Husin encouraged local telecommunication and information technology companies to participate in more global partnerships during his visit to China as a strategic move to encourage innovation and boost the industry's growth.

"Global partnerships would be a tactical move for the local industry because it brings foreign IT companies who have more expertise in technology together with Indonesian companies that have skilled human resources and knowledge of local consumers," the minister said after touring a smartphone and television factory operated by China's home appliance and electronics manufacturer Hisense in Qingdao, China, on Friday.

He also paid a visit to automotive company SAIC-GM-Wuling (SGMW) Automobile, which recently started construction on its$700 million plant in Indonesia, as well as train manufacturer China Railway Rolling Stock.

Saleh noted that Indonesian companies should have research and development in mind when establishing partnerships with foreign parties.

"R&D is the industry's soul as it showcases a long-term vision. Ideally, Indonesian companies should do the same, whether on their own or with a foreign partner," he said. "The main point is that we become oriented to technology and innovation in order to develop quickly and keep up with the industry."

Such partnerships are expected to encourage growth in the country's electronic components industry, which is still lacking as most ongoing international collaborations were established within the marketing and assembly sector, according to I Gusti Putu Suryawirawa, directorate general of metal industry, machinery, transportation and electronics at the Industry Ministry.
Industry Minister Calls for More Global Partnerships to Spur Tech Industry Growth | Jakarta Globe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wondernesia
_Beragam cara ditempuh Kementerian Pariwisata untuk mempromosikan Indonesia ke luar negeri. Yang terbaru, diluncurkan program TV Wondernesia yang akan tayang di Discovery Channel dan TLC._





_Keindahan Indonesia Segera Tayang dalam Program_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## CountStrike

*Singapore to invest US$15 million on pharmacy industry*
Minggu, 6 Desember 2015 18:54 WIB | 969 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Singapore has stated its interest to invest in the pharmacy industry worth US$15 million.

"Singapore will use the three-hour service facility system in arranging the permit of its plan to make investment in the pharmacy sector," Chief of Investment Coordinating Board Franky Sibarani stated on a press release received here on Sunday.

Franky said the candidate investor company has a data centre operated in India with employment reached 12 thousand people in the world.

The company employs 600 researchers and markets their products to 18 European countries and also more than 30 others in the world. The investor is the first company who utilize nano technology for pharmacy industry.

"Its product is a medicine used to protect live cell from cancer and eliminate cancer," Franky said.

According to Franky, the company is interested to invest in Indonesia because the country has big market, added with other ASEAN countries.

Indonesia, says Franky, need investment in pharmacy industry to boost technology transfer.

The Board noted that the company also is a also a challenge to Indonesia, particularly the related ministries, to provide service for permit in a short length of time. 

"Thus, the coordinating board pushes the relevant agency to process permits in three hours as the investment will involved an amount of US$8 million," Franky went on.

The coordinating agency has met several Singaporean companies engaged in telecommunication, pharmacy, real estate and maritime sectors.

During the meeting, the agency also signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with UOB Bank to promote investment potential.

Singapore is one of the biggest foreign direct investment source to Indonesia.

The country has noted Foreign Direct Investment up to the third quarter of 2015 at US$ 30 billion with 6,868 projects in the transportation, telecommunication, warehousing, plantation, mining, mineral and non-metal sectors as well as in the power generator sector.(*)
Singapore to invest US$15 million on pharmacy industry - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presiden Joko Widodo meresmikan pengoperasian kapal pembangkit listrik (Marine Vessel Power Plant/MVPP) bernama 'Kardeniz Powership Zeynep Sultan' di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Selasa (8/12/2015). Kapal berkapasitas 120 Megawatt tersebut disewa oleh PT PLN Persero selama lima tahun dalam rangka memenuhi kebutuhan pembangkit di wilayah kepulauan Indonesia.


----------



## MarveL

*Uber Gains Government Approval To Operate Legally In Jakarta, Indonesia*
Posted 14 hours ago by Jon Russell (@jonrussell)





_Uber is celebrating a win in Jakarta, the capital city of Indonesia, after it was given approval to operate as a fully legal entity._

Indonesia is the world’s fourth most populous country, with a population of over 250 million, while Jakarta is a megacity in its own right — housing upwards of 10 million people. Those figures combined with growing smartphone sales are attractive to Uber, and a glut of other tech companies — but so far the U.S. taxi app company has run into numerous obstacles in Indonesia.

In August 2014, Jakarta Deputy Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama ordered a ban on Uber’s service over the company’s alleged failure to hold necessary permits and pay taxes. This past summer, police detained five UberX drivers in Jakarta over permit issues, while Uber recently accused local police of discriminating against it.

Today, however, Uber’s situation has improved significantly. Basuki, who is now governor of Jakarta, went on record to endorse Uber and other taxi app companies.

From my understanding, the main reason why Uber operates in Jakarta is based on the existence of huge public demand for safe, reliable and affordable means of transportation. Ride sharing, like Uber, has received positive and tremendous response from users because of its ability to provide consumers with those three pivotal factors — safe, reliable and affordable means of transportation — through the technology platform.

Uber said that — in order to operate legitimately — it is now required to have a legal entity in Indonesia, pay tax, offer “adequate” insurance, and ensure that drivers regularly have their vehicles maintained and inspected.

Mike Brown, who leads the U.S firm’s business in Asia Pacific, was understandably bullish about the governor’s endorsement.

“It is very encouraging that the ride-sharing industry in Jakarta has finally received a green light from Governor Ahok to operate an environment with regulatory certainty and conducive to success,” Brown said in a statement.


The Uber exec even issued an apology for past business efforts in Indonesia.

“As a company we have made some mistakes in the past and apologise for that. But we are also quick to learn and we fully understand the requirements laid out by the Governor and will cooperate with his office BKPM and DISHUB to ensure Uber complies with all requirements,” he added.

Uber’s initial entry into Asia saw the company suffer problems in a number of countries, including China, Korea, India, Indonesia, Thailand, and Vietnam to name just a few. Today’s news from Indonesia, coupled with a recent development in the Philippineswhere the government is working on a framework from ride-sharing service regulation and some progress in China, shows that the company and the industry itself is beginning to make headway as it seeks to become a legitimate and mainstream transportation service.

*Update:* GrabTaxi’s GrabCar business provided TechCrunch with its own statement regarding the governor’s new approach to ride-sharing services:

_GrabCar welcomes the statement made by the Governor of Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (Ahok) on allowing ride-sharing apps to operate in Jakarta. GrabCar respects the Jakarta government’s legal framework and is a service provided by a registered local entity. We strive to set the standards on safety, and thank Ahok for recognising GrabCar as the company that other industry players should emulate.

As a technology partner to licensed transportation companies registered with the Indonesian Car Rental Association (PPRI), GrabCar has always been compliant to Dishub’s requirements. We agree with Ahok’s call to raise the safety standards for Indonesian commuters – and are pleased that we have raised the bar for the industry. GrabCar provides an additional Personal Accidental Insurance for our drivers and passengers, to provide for peace of mind to Indonesian commuters. All drivers also undergo stringent background checks and training to ensure the highest safety and service standards are met._

Uber Gains Government Approval To Operate Legally In Jakarta, Indonesia | TechCrunch


----------



## MarveL

*Pengerjaan Terowongan Bawah Tanah Proyek MRT Sudah Mencapai 50 %*





Pintu terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12).





Aktivitas pekerja di dalam terowongan saat pengerjaan konstruksi terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12).





Pekerja memeriksa unit mesin pengeboran Antareja II saat pengerjaan konstruksi terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12).





Aktivitas pekerja di dalam terowongan saat pengerjaan konstruksi terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12).





Lori pengangkut material keluar dari dalam terowongan saat pengerjaan konstruksi terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12).





Operator memantau kerja mesin bor Antareja II saat pengerjaan konstruksi terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12).





Aktivitas pekerja saat pengerjaan konstruksi terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mantap branding nya, semua dikasih nama _"TOL LAUT"_. Kapal angkut sapi juga nggak ketinggalan.


----------



## neolithic

RI women ‘conquered’ Madagascar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

neolithic said:


> RI women ‘conquered’ Madagascar



pastebin? seriously?


----------



## MarveL

*As garbage mountains rise, Jakarta faces waste crisis*

*




*
_Scavengers sorting through a pile of waste at a dump area of Bantar Gebang, Bekasi district, on the outskirts of Jakarta. PHOTO: AFP_
BEKASI, Indonesia (AFP) - Sifting through a mountain of garbage with her bare hands, a thick cloth wrapped around her face to keep out the stench, Patimah recalled her early days scavenging at a dump on the outskirts of the Indonesian capital *the size of 120 football fields*.

"I vomited back then," she told AFP while wading through knee-deep waste, swatting away flies as she hunted for plastic bottles amid food scraps and soiled clothing.

But now Patimah, who like many Indonesians goes by one name, said the smell no longer bothers her: "I am used to it."

The same cannot be said for people living nearby, who are increasingly angry at the odours wafting from the tip, placing it at the centre of a row that highlights the challenge for Jakarta and other developing cities in dealing with their waste.

Virtually all rubbish from Jakarta - a sprawling city of about 10 million with a booming middle class - is dumped an hour's drive away at Bantar Gebang, in the city of Bekasi, where towering mountains of trash have risen skyward as the capital grows bigger and wealthier.

The absence of a citywide recycling scheme, and limited public awareness of "going green", means the tip - already one of the world's largest -* is growing by an estimated 6,500 tonnes per day.*

The job of sorting through the mountains of untreated waste falls to a 6,000-strong army of trash pickers, including many young children, who dodge heavy machinery and exposure to disease to eke out a living from the city's filth.

As he wandered around searching for toys and paper as trucks tipped reeking waste nearby, 11-year-old Agung said his father was a trash picker while his mother sorted plastic at one of the many shanty towns that have grown up around the dumpsite.

"I come here after school," he told AFP, as a friend hauled a bamboo basket carrying cans and plastic bottles on his back.

At the dump's only school - it also has a dedicated mosque, salon and many shops selling food and cool drinks - principal Nasrudin fretted over his students, most of whom suffer skin infections, bronchial problems and intestinal worms from working on the tip.

"I am very, very worried about the safety of the children working around such heavy machinery," he said, speaking from the school's newly-built second floor, where the giant trash heaps are visible from classrooms.

"They are still small children, and they are not psychologically or physically ready for such work."

In the 20 years Nasrudin has worked at the school, enrolment has soared as the first garbage mountain was joined by a second, then a third and fourth.

As the tip expanded, so did the shanty towns around it, with whole families relocating to scour for anything to sell on, including plastic, glass and aluminium.

Crouched among maggot-ridden earth outside his squalid shack, his hands black with filth, Paino said he tilled a rice field until drought forced him and his young family to find work elsewhere.

"Essentially, we had to make a living," he said.

"Who knows, maybe we'll make more than we did working in the rice fields," he told AFP, adding he earned about 75,000 rupiah (S$7.62) every day.

But elsewhere, Bantar Gebang represents a nuisance, with nearby communities - there are nearly 850,000 people living within 10km of the tip - furious at the odour and overfilled garbage trucks passing by 24 hours a day, spilling waste in their neighbourhoods.

In November, the road to Bantar Gebang was blocked for days by angry residents, triggering a crisis as trucks backed up for miles and trash collection points quickly reached capacity.

The standoff dominated local headlines until Jakarta's governor finally ordered police to escort the trucks to the dumpsite. But the issue is far from resolved and highlights a perennial problem facing many developing cities.

The world's 50 biggest dumps identified last year by the non-profit Waste Atlas Partnership - behemoths that include Mbeubeuss in Senagal, Deonar in India and Estrutural in Brazil - are largely concentrated in the developing world, where rapid urbanisation and rising incomes is putting even more strain on these sites.

The head of Jakarta's public sanitation agency, Isnawa Adji, knows the city cannot rely on Bantar Gebang forever, and says authorities plan to build several world-class waste treatment facilities at significant cost to boost recycling and incinerate trash.

But in a city where canals and parks are littered with rubbish, and even the smallest purchase is often double wrapped in plastic, Adji knows he's facing an uphill battle.

"The public aren't educated about this," he said, referring to the "reduce, reuse, recycle" signs outside his office.

"The most effective change begins in the home."

As garbage mountains rise, Jakarta faces waste crisis, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times


----------



## MarveL

*Fires cost Indonesia US$16bn, twice the tsunami bill: World Bank*
POSTED: 15 Dec 2015 17:42





Indonesian men use a hose to put out a fire in Banyuasin. (Photo: AFP/Abdul Qodir)
JAKARTA: Indonesia's economy took a US$16-billion hit this year from forest fires that cloaked Southeast Asia in haze, more than double the sum spent on rebuilding Aceh after the 2004 tsunami, the World Bank said Tuesday (Dec 15).

The fires and resulting haze are an annual occurrence caused by slash-and-burn land clearance. But the blazes in 2015 were the worst for some years, causing air quality to worsen dramatically and many to fall ill across the region.

In a quarterly update on the Indonesian economy, the World Bank said the fires had devastated 2.6 million hectares (6.4 million acres) of forest and farmland across the archipelago from June to October.

The cost to Southeast Asia's biggest economy is estimated at 221 trillion rupiah (US$16.1 billion), equivalent to 1.9 per cent of predicted GDP this year, it said.

In contrast, it cost US$7 billion to rebuild Indonesia's westernmost province of Aceh after it was engulfed 11 years ago by a quake-triggered tsunami, with the loss of tens of thousands of lives, the bank said.

"The economic impact of the fires has been immense," said World Bank Indonesia country director Rodrigo Chaves.

Fire has long been a popular way of quickly and cheaply clearing land on Indonesia's Sumatra island and the Indonesian part of Borneo, to make way for lucrative palm oil plantations. But the fires burn out of control and produce noxious haze during the months-long dry season, particularly when started on carbon-rich peatland.

The World Bank said that if every hectare burned in 2015 were converted to palm oil, the value would be about US$8 billion. Indonesia is the world's biggest producer of the oil, used in numerous everyday goods from biscuits to shampoo.

"So on the one hand 16 billion dollars cost to the public, on the other hand, eight billion dollars - lots of money - to a handful of individuals," said World Bank environmental specialist Ann Jeannette Glauber.

The estimated costs are based on an analysis of the types of land burned and take into account the impact on agriculture, forestry, trade, tourism and transportation, as well as short-term effects of the haze such as school closures and on health.

More than half a million people suffered acute respiratory infections in Indonesia, while many in neighbouring Singapore and Malaysia also fell ill.

Fires cost Indonesia US$16bn, twice the tsunami bill: World Bank - Channel NewsAsia



*Indonesia maritime axis program showing positive results: Minister Ramli*





Rizal Ramli. (ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The maritime axis program being implemented by President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and his government is currently running positively, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Rizal Ramli stated.

Indonesians are aware of the need to develop a maritime culture, Ramli stated here, Tuesday.

"Establishing a maritime culture is very important as the first step to transform the nation into a maritime axis," Ramli affirmed.

Moreover, he pointed out that five main pillars must be realized to help Indonesia become a maritime axis, and progress in these areas is now beginning to show results.

Ramli explained that the first pillar was the need to build a maritime culture by raising awareness and motivating the people to realize the vision. It will serve as a foundation to develop the nation into a maritime axis, both at the regional and global level.

The second initiative aims to utilize marine resources through the shipping industry, with fishermen as the main pillars. In this case, the government would procure five thousand ships during the next five years. The government will make every effort to take action against the perpetrators of maritime thefts.

"Within the past year, we have sunk the boats of people involved in illegal fishing to act as a deterrent," Ramli assertively noted.

The minister explained that the third pillar aimed to develop infrastructure and inter-island connectivity. In the last year, the government led by President Widodo and Vice President Jusuf Kalla has successfully built various infrastructure facilities to boost connectivity.

The fourth initiative was to promote maritime diplomacy. Ramli stated that in the past year, all parties have played their role in enhancing maritime diplomacy.

"For instance, the Indonesian Navy has organized several events across the world in which it has showcased its various arsenal," Ramli noted.

The fifth pillar focusses on strengthening maritime defense. Indonesia should strengthen the Navy, both in terms of its arsenal and personnel, to become the greatest power in Southeast Asia, he affirmed.

Ramli hoped that during the next five years, Indonesia would regain its past glory as a maritime nation.

_(Reported by Syaiful Hakim/Uu.R029/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

ANTARA News : Portal Berita Indonesia_


----------



## Indos

Indonesia has add more TV News stations

With Government (TVRI) and Gramedia Group (Kompas TV)- Not really influential and not popular.

And the influential and popular ones which are Bakrie Group (TV One) and Surya Paloh (Metro TV),

now comes Trans Group (Chairul Tanjung) with CNN Indonesia. Some senior reporters has been recruited as well.


----------



## Nike

*President inspects Soekarno-Hatta Airport Railway Project*
Selasa, 15 Desember 2015 04:06 WIB | 864 Views

Tangerang, Banten (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inspected the construction works of the Soekarno-Hatta Airport Railway Project here on Monday afternoon.

Jokowi was accompanied by Agrarian Minister Ferry Mulsidan Baldan, Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan, and President Director of PT Indonesian Railway company (PT KAI) Edi Sukmoro.

The railway project includes a network of tracks reaching 12 km from Batu Ceper to Soekarno Hatta Airport, Minister Jonan said.

"It comprises six kilometer long of land belonging to the airport authorities and another six kilometer long which was privately owned, and the properties therein have been acquired," the minister said.

The project is expected to be completed in late 2016, and the railway will start operating in 2017. 

PT Kereta Api Indonesia (PT KAI) is building a 12km-long railway from Batuceper train station, which sits on the Manggarai line, to Soekarno Hatta. 

Once at the airport, there will be an Automated People Mover System (APMS) -- which is just a fancy term for a monorail system -- that connects terminals 1, 2 and 3.

The Soekarno-Hatta International Airport is one of the worlds busiest airports, handling over 50 million passengers annually.(*)

President inspects Soekarno-Hatta Airport Railway Project - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pertamina Start to Operate the Largest Lubricant Factory in ASEAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Japan is potential investor for Indonesia in 2016*
Minggu, 20 Desember 2015 09:08 WIB | 1.570 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia which is intensively carrying out development to advance its economy needs a lot of funds to develop its infrastructures that are required to facilitate development in various economic sectors across the country.

In developing its entire planned infrastructure, Indonesia requires a total financing of around Rp5,000 trillion rupiah (about US$360.5 billion). 

The government however has no enough funds to finance its projects. It needs to cooperate with the private sector and invite foreign investors.

"It is impossible to source funding of such magnitude from within the country. It means that we need to attract foreign investors," Minister of State-Owned Enterprises Rini Soemarno emphasized, after attending an energy forum last month. 

Therefore, Indonesia is now actively seeking investors from overseas. One of the foreign countries considered to be potential for investing in Indonesia is Japan.

In 2016 for example, Japan is considered to be a potential source of foreign direct investment. 

The Head of Indonesias Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), Franky Sibarani stated that Japan will become a source of Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in 2016.

To maintain a positive trend in Japanese investment, BKPM officials plan to visit Tokyo, Japan, to promote investment cooperation with the local trade chambers.

"Japan will remain an investment fountain in the FDI program, as it plans to enter Indonesia next year," Franky said.

The BKPM has set a target to attract US$13 billion in investment commitments from Japan in 2016. The commitment target was expected to come from the number of principle licenses issued for Japan in Indonesia, Franky told a seminar on investing in Indonesias industrial sector.

"The Japanese investors have the character that needs the cooperation of all parties, both the central and regional governments. We hope the BKPM and the Indonesian Embassy in Tokyo would continue to increase cooperation to attract as many Japanese investors as possible," Franky said.

Based on the investment record of BKPM, during the period of October 22, 2014 to December 4, 2015, Japanese investment interest was pegged at US$11.4 billion. Japanese companies have already received principle permits of up to US$5.7 billion.

With Japan, Indonesia will cooperate in the development of infrastructure such as seaports, airports, railway tracks and other projects. In a press statement recently, the Ministry of Transportation said the two sides agreed to cooperate when Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan visited Tokyo, and met with Japanese Minister for Defense, Infrastructure, Transportation and Tourism, Keiichi Isii.

"This cooperation is important for the two countries, particularly in the development of infrastructure in the transportation sector," the minister said.

Regarding sea transportation, Jonan made a push for the Indonesian governments program to become an advanced and self-reliant maritime country and emerge as the worlds maritime axis. A number of supporting programs will also be implemented, such as the sea toll project.

"Sea toll is in principle a fixed and regular transportation service using large ships with feeder vessels. The transportation service connects the western tip and the eastern part of Indonesia, thus ensuring economic benefits," the minister said.

Besides the possibility of cooperation in the sea transportation sector, Jonan also explained other programs such as the construction of the Trans Sumatra Railway project, Trans Kalimantan, Trans Sulawesi and Trans Papua.

The Japanese government hailed the programs and said it was ready to support the plan for developing infrastructure in the transportation sector in Indonesia.

According to BKPM chief Franky Sibarani, the investment official will therefore provide Japanese investors with information regarding Indonesias investment policies, such as a three hour-investment license service, investment opportunities in various sectors, especially the priority like labor-intensive industry, infrastructures, and tourism.

"These three priority sectors are major contributors of Japanese investment," Franky noted, adding, that these sectors also include major investment categories developed by BKPMs marketing team.

The Japanese investment in the labor-intensive sector has reached US$2.05 billion, the infrastructure sector is US$700 million and regional tourism is US$650 million.

"Many Japanese companies have received principle licenses. Their commitment for investment in the infrastructure sector has reached US$4.6 billion and in the labor-intensive industry has risen to US$607 million," he noted.

Japan is the second largest investor country in Indonesia after Singapore with a total investment commitment of US$14.6 billion, Franky said. It contributes some 10.5 percent of the total investment entering the country since 2010 until the third quarter of 2015.

Japan is one of the main contributors for the realization of Indonesias investment target. Data indicates that investment realization for the January to September 2015 period, released by BKPM, showed that Japan was placed third, with an investment of US$2.5 billion in 1,318 Indonesian projects.

Japan is ranked below Singapore, which has invested US$3.55 billion in 1,979 projects and Malaysia, which has invested US$2.9 billion in 600 projects. 

Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia Yasuaki Tanizaki said last month (November 27) that Japan has provided Indonesia with a loan of 140.051 billion yen (US$1.14 billion) to finance infrastructure projects, particularly three transportation infrastructure projects in Indonesia.

"The first project is the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) for the East-West line. For this project implemented in Jakarta, we are giving loans worth 1,919 billion yen for the first phase," Tanizaki said.

The second project is the North-South MRT lines including the underground lines. The loan for this amounts to 75.218 billion yen. "These two projects, it is believed, will improve Indonesias investment climate and boost economic growth," he added.

Meanwhile, the third project is the Java-Sumatra transmission to deliver electricity with loans worth 62.914 billion yen. The transmission is a power supply system for Java-Bali and Sumatra.

The project implemented in South Sumatra province will supply electrical energy which is derived from the coal power plant.(*)


Japan is potential investor for Indonesia in 2016 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Jokowi receive hundreds investors for 35.000MW power plants projects at the presidencial palace
_
Jakarta: Presiden Joko Widodo mengumpulkan sekitar 150 investor pembangkit listrik yang merupakan mitra Perusahaan Listrik Negara di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Selasa (22/12/2015). Investor yang melakukan tatap muka dengan Presiden Jokowi ini merupakan mitra PLN yang sudah menandatangani kontrak pembangkit listrik 17.000 MW bagian dari program 35.000 MW sampai dengan 2019. MI/Ramdani_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Indonesia has add more TV News stations
> 
> With Government (TVRI) and Gramedia Group (Kompas TV)- Not really influential and not popular.
> 
> And the influential and popular ones which are Bakrie Group (TV One) and Surya Paloh (Metro TV),
> 
> now comes Trans Group (Chairul Tanjung) with CNN Indonesia. Some senior reporters has been recruited as well.



udah lama ini...... udah setahunan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Toyota Manufacturing Motor Indonesia successfully exporting 169.000 units of car until November alone, the target is set for 175.000 total cars until December


*Ekspor Toyota tahun ini 169.000 unit*
Senin, 21 Desember 2015 19:44 WIB | 3.030 Views




Pekerja melakukan finishing produksi Sedan Limo di pabrik Toyota Karawang 2, Kawasan Industri Karawang International Industrial City, Karawang, Jabar, (18/12/2013). (ANTARA FOTO/M.Ali Khumaini)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) – Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia (TMMIN) mengumumkan total volume penjualan ekspor kendaraan bermerek Toyota dalam bentuk utuh (Completely Built-upUnit/CBU) hingga November 2015 mencapai 169.000 unit atau melebihi total volume ekspor 2014 (Januari-Desember) 160.000 unit.

Secara keseluruhan performa ekspor ini mencapai 97 persen dari target yang ditetapkan Toyota di awal tahun berjumlah 175.000 unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Minister discusses Jakarta-Surabaya fast train project*
Rabu, 23 Desember 2015 17:14 WIB | 310 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Senior Minister Rizal Ramli discussed the Jakarta-Surabaya express train project with a limited circle here on Wednesday.

"It was a mere discussion. There was no meeting. It was still a discussion to explore whether it is possible, logical, or feasible to be implemented," he stated after the meeting.

Ramli, the coordinating minister for maritime affairs who also coordinates the transportation ministry, remarked that the discussion was still in its preliminary stage and had not yet reached a serious level.

*He did clarify whether the project would be the continuation of the Jakarta-Bandung fast train project, which had been bagged by China.*

"It is still a mere discussion. That issue is very technical," he affirmed.

The meeting was attended by Ramlis deputies, academicians from state Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), the Sepuluh November Surabaya Institute of Technology (ITS), officials from the West Java chapter of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), and representatives from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).(*)

Minister discusses Jakarta-Surabaya fast train project - ANTARA News

*President discusses railway development in Kalimantan*
Rabu, 23 Desember 2015 09:05 WIB | 617 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo held a limited cabinet meeting here on Tuesday to discuss railway development in Kalimantan.

"Regarding the railway development in Kalimantan, we have two big programs," Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan said after the meeting.

The first program is development of public railway from Pontianak in West Kalimantan to Balikpapan in East Kalimantan, he said.

"If possible, it will be extended right till the countrys borders with Malaysia in the West and the East," he said.

Jonan said the government had also received proposals from private parties to develop special railway lines.

"Private parties have submitted an application for a permit to develop several special railway lines in Central Kalimantan and also East Kalimantan. We are still processing ways to simplify the licensing procedures for them, in case they are needed," he said.

According to the data of the Ministry of Transportation, the railway development program in Kalimantan for the 2015-2019 period covered two lines, namely one from the western border to Pontianak, Sanggau, Palangkaraya and Banjarmasin stretching up to 1,192 kilometers and the other from the eastern border to Tanjung Redep, Lubuk Tutung, Samarinda, Balikpapan, Tanjung and Banjarmasing, extending up to 1,236 kilometers.(*)

President discusses railway development in Kalimantan - ANTARA News

up to 2400 km of railway line will be built in Kalimantan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

*Indonesia to Cut Fuel Prices in January


Jakarta. *The government plans to cut the price of leaded gasoline by 5 percent and subsidized diesel by 8 percent next year, following a drop in global oil prices.

The government will likely cut the price of gasoline, sold under the trademark Premium, by between Rp 200 and Rp 300 (1 cent-2 cents) a liter from the current price of Rp 7,300 a liter, I.G.N. Wiratmaja, the director general of oil and gas at the Ministry of Energy and Resources Mineral, said on Tuesday

The price of diesel fuel will be cut to Rp 6,400 a liter from the current Rp 6,900.

The government will announce its final decision later today. The new price would be effective on Jan. 1.

Oil prices reached its lowest point in the last 11 years on Monday, thanks to a supply glut resulting from the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries' decision to maintain production as part of its effort to choke the United States' fracking oil drillers amid slowing demand from China, the second largest oil consumer after the US.

Years of under investment in new oil exploration has forced Indonesia to import about half of its fuel needs.
akartaglobe.beritasatu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Pekerja memeriksa mata bor Antareja yang baru tiba di Kawasan Bundaran Hotel Indonesia, Jakarta, Jumat (18/12) (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)







Pekerja melintasi terowongan proyek MRT di Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (10/12). (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## orang biasa

WEDNESDAY, 23 DECEMBER, 2015 | 12:24 WIB
*Indonesia to Build Railroad until Malaysian Border

TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta*- Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan said that Indonesia will build railroad in Kalimantan, starting from Pontianak to Balikpapan. "We will build a railroad connecting Pontianak and Balikpapan," said Jonan, Wednesday, December 23.
Jonan said it was not impossible to build railroad until Malaysian border. 
"Hopefully it can reach state border," he said. 
The railroad project is a cooperation between public and private sector. "We are currently dealing with permit process," said Jonan. 

Government has allotted Rp23 trillion for 2,000 kilometers railroad project in Kalimantan. The railroad will connect all five provinces in Kalimantan; Central, South, West, East and Southeast Kalimantan.

The infrastructure projection will begin in 2017 after analysis and land acquisition are done.






Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs, Luhut Panjaitan (center) with Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya (right) with Armed Forces General Gatot Nurmantyo in Pulang Pisau Regency, Central Kalimantan, October 24, 2015. ANTARA PHOTO
*Indonesia Punishes 23 Companies for Causing Forest Fires*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta*-Indonesian government has punished 23 companies for causing forest fires that spread thick, smoky haze around Southeast Asia, an official said Tuesday.

The Forestry Ministry's investigations director, Brotestes Panjaitan, said that 33 more companies are under scrutiny and waiting for decisions on possible punishment.

Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya announced Monday that a total of 56 companies were involved in the land-clearing activities that led to the fires.

She added 23 of them, mostly pulp wood and palm oil plantations operating on Sumatra and Borneo islands, have received punishments ranging from administrative sanctions to revocation of licenses.

Three companies shut down as their licenses were revoked, Nurbaya said, while the licenses of 16 were suspended and four companies were placed under close observation.

"We do not hesitate to take stern legal actions against companies found violating the law," said Panjaitan. "We are now considering the kinds of sentences for the remaining 33 companies."

Forest fires have been an annual problem in Indonesia since the mid-1990s, but this year's was the worst since 1997 when blazes spread across nearly 10 million hectares.

The fires have created an ecological disaster, health problems and economic losses — 2.1 million hectares (8,063 square miles) of land burned, 21 deaths and more than half a million people suffering respiratory problems.

The World Bank has estimated that Indonesia's economy has lost $16 billion due to the fires, more than double what was spent on rebuilding Aceh province after the 2004 tsunami.

National police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti said police were processing 301 cases of forest fires set by individuals and corporations, with three of them having been handed to the Attorney General's Office for further legal proceedings.


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## orang biasa

Progress Makassar Railway






Progress Merah Putih Bridge - Ambon 




Bekti (@BBBekti) | Twitter[/CENTER]

Progress Kapuas Tayan Bridge - West Kalimantan 





Progress Tol Sumatera

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Investment board: Foreign investment remain dominant*
Rabu, 23 Desember 2015 18:28 WIB | 529 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) said foreign investments (PMA) have remained the largest contributors to the total investment in the country, but the domination has tended to decline. 

In 2015, realization of PMA is predicted to reach Rp386 trillion or 65 percent of the total investment target of Rp594.8 trillion with domestic investments (PMDN) making up the remaining 35 percent or Rp208.4 trillion, BKPM chief Franky Sibarani said in a statement. 

"We will continue to redress the ratio with PMA 60 percent and PMDN 40 percent in the next five years," Franky said.

In comparison with investment realization in the first nine months of 2015, the domination of PMA declined slightly, he said.

In the January-September period, PMA contributed Rp266.8 trillion or 66.7 percent to the total investment. 

Franky said the reality at present both in interest and readiness is favorable to achieve the target in the composition of PMA and PMDN. 

"Foreign investors are quite enthusiastic in doing business in the country notably those from Asia. Around 48 percent of realization of investment projects from 2010 to September, 2015 were from other Asian countries," he said.

PMA is also dominant in investment plans received by BKPM. BKPM estimated that foreign investment plans reach Rp1,087 trillion or 64.7 percent of the total plans in 2015 down from 74.1 percent in 2014.

Domestic investment plans were estimated to reach Rp593.6 trillion or an increase of 35,3 percent from Rp335.7 trillion in 2014 or 26.9 percent of the total plans of investment.

The investment of Rp594.8 trillion predicted in 2016 would include Rp302.6 trillion in Java and the rest or Rp292.2 trillion (49.1 percent ) in other Indonesian islands.(*)

Investment board: Foreign investment remain dominant - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mawlid Nabi commemoration at the presidential palace and Istiqlal grand mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Masterplan for Kertajati International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Transformation of the Indonesian Economy In Challenging Times 
_Keynote addresses by: Sri Mulyani Indrawati, Managing Director and Chief Operating Officer, World Bank; Former Minister of Finance, Indonesia; and Mari Pangestu, Adjunct Professor, School of International and Public Affairs, Columbia University; former Minister of Trade and Minister of Tourism_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

T3 ultimate progress









Merah Putih bridge progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Most of 2016 power projects to use coal*
Rabu, 23 Desember 2015 17:27 WIB | 797 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has decided to use coal as the main source of energy for its 17,340-megawatt (MW) electricity projects planned to be built in 2016 at a total cost of US$20 billion, or Rp280 trillion.

"Most of the power plants to be built next year will use steam with coal as their fuels. Some 13,049 MW of the total 17,340-MW projects will use coal, while the remaining 4,291-MW projects will use gas, hydro, and geothermal sources of energy," Sofyan Basir, the president director of state-owned electricity company PLN, stated on Tuesday.

The PLN president director noted that agreements on the construction of the 17,340-MW power projects had been signed, and the work on them was expected to commence in early 2016.

The 17,340-MW electricity projects are part of the 35 thousand MW capacity that the government is planning to develop and complete by 2019. This move is aimed at increasing the nations current electricity generation capacity from some 50 thousand MW now to 85 thousand MW by the end of 2019. 

Sofyan remarked that of the 17,340-MW power projects whose contracts had been signed, about 4,291 MW will use clean and renewable sources of energy, such as gas, hydro, and geothermal. 

"The remaining 13,049 MW will use coal," he revealed.

He said the contracts for the construction of the 8,040-MW projects were signed on December 21, 2015.

"Thus, the contracts that have been signed (for the development of 35 thousand-MW electricity projects until 2019) have covered 17,340 MW. The projects are located in almost all islands in Indonesia: Sumatra, Java, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Nusa Tenggara, Maluku, and Papua. The contracts also covered the development of diesel power plants for 50 outlying or isolated regions," he stated.

According to the PLN president director, the company has signed power purchase agreements (PPAs) of 8,040 MW on Monday (Dec. 21). 

"This is the first time that PLN has signed PPAs with such a huge electricity capacity," Basir noted after attending a meeting between President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and power investors at the State Palace on Tuesday.

He said of the 17,340-MW power projects in 2016, some 4,291 MW will use clean and renewable sources of energy. They will be fueled with gas, hydro, and geothermal sources of energy, while some 13,049 MW will be generated by using coal.

The choice of the sources of energy to be used has been made in a bid to optimize the use of local resources available in Indonesia.

"The locations of the projects are scattered across the country from Sumatra in the western part to Papua in the eastern region," he pointed out.

Contractors of the projects will bring new technologies with them from Japan, China, the United States, and Europe. 

He said in the coming six months, the contractors would have begun work on the projects, thereby leading to a spurt in economic activities, which would absorb workers.

In May 2015, the government launched a 35 thousand-MW power development program, which comprised 10 thousand MW, or 35 projects, to be implemented by the PLN and the remaining 25 thousand MW, or 74 projects, to be developed by the private sector through an independent power producer (IPP) cooperation scheme. The projects are expected to absorb 650 thousand workers.

"It will have a positive impact as the projects will absorb some 650 thousand new workers," the PLN president director pointed out.

However, Sofyan emphasized that to achieve the power development target, the PLN had sought the governments assistance to solve their land acquisition disputes. The government also needs to publicize the programs among land owners affected by the projects.

"We hope for the presidents support, so that the program will run smoothly by solving various on-field problems, such as land clearance, permits, and transmission network lanes. This will involve several parties, such as the local governments, land owners, and residents living under the transmission networks," he remarked.

At a gathering on Tuesday attended by some 150 investors from the electricity sector, President Jokowi vowed that his government will offer assistance to accelerate the development of the power projects. 

The president acknowledged that the delay in the land acquisition process did hinder the development of projects, citing the Batang power plant as an example. 

He said the land clearance process for a power project in Batang had been delayed for four years. However, it did not mean that it could not be accelerated. 

"We have the capacity to develop projects to generate 35 thousand MW of electricity. If the permit issuance process is too complicated and lengthy, then such bureaucratic procedures should be cut short. That is what we are doing now," he explained.

Regarding the development of new and renewable sources of energy, Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Sudirman Said revealed that he had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on the development of a clean energy research and technology center in Indonesia.

"This is part of the efforts to achieve the use of up to 25 percent renewable energy in 2025," noted Minister Said.

He said the cooperation is in the form of a loan worth US$6 billion and a grant, though he did not mention the exact value of the grant assistance.

He said the development of a clean energy research center required an investment of US$7 billion.

"Investment on the development of clean energy is huge, but we will start it in Bali," Said stated.(*)


Most of 2016 power projects to use coal - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Scraps Import Tax on Airplane Spare Parts*






*Jakarta.* The Indonesian government has scrapped its import tax on 21 categories of airplane spare parts as part of its latest economic stimulus package to counter headwinds faced by the country's airlines.

The move expands on a similar incentive in September that gave the airlines some relief amid a weakening rupiah against the US dollar, which has caused operational costs to spike.

"In the past few years, our airline transport and airplane rental industry has grown strongly, but we notice that most of the airplane maintenance is conducted overseas," Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution said late on Monday.

"Based on our study, that was due to [lack of] spare part [availability]," Darmin said. "Therefore we released this policy to make importing spare parts easier."

Tengku Burhanuddin, a deputy chairman at the Indonesia Air Carrier Association (Inaca), welcomed the policy, saying it would improve the country's airlines' competitiveness, by reducing their operational costs.

While it clearly benefits major airlines like flag-carrier Garuda Indonesia, and Lion Mentari Airlines, the country's largest budget carrier, the policy would also boost the business of aircraft manufacturers like Dirgantara Indonesia, said Tengku.

The government had scrapped its value added tax for imported aircraft and any related components in September, as part of a wider policy package to lessen the burden from a stronger dollar, which has gained 14 percent against the local currency so far this year.

Indonesian airlines typically operate Boeing or Airbus jets to serve domestic routes and operate in-house maintenance units.

Aircraft maintenance at Garuda Indonesia makes up 15 percent of the company's total operational costs, which amounts to about $3.8 billion per year, according to Garuda's president director Arif Wibowo.

Still, Garuda managed to make a net profit of $50.1 million in the first nine months this year, compared with a $222.3 million loss a year ago, thanks to decline in global oil prices.

Indonesia Scraps Import Tax on Airplane Spare Parts | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Government to provide 100.000 units, modern farming machine for the farmers all around Indonesia in 2016 for free.

_Upaya pemerintah mendorong produktivitas pertanian terus dilakukan. Salah satunya dengan menyalurkan alsintan atau alat mesin pertanian kepada kelompok-kelompok tani. Rencananya, Kementerian Pertanian akan menyalurkan 100.000 alsintan tahun depan. Alsintan itu antara lain berupa traktor, pompa air, alat tanam rice transplanter, alat panen combine harvester, dryer padi dan jagung, corn sheller, mesin giling dan lain-lain._





For the record, In 2015, government already provide 62.000 units mix farming machine such as: tractor, combine harvester, water pump, and box dryer for the farmers all around Indonesia.

_Pemerintah Bagi-bagi 100.000 Alsintan Tahun Depan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NP-complete

Good going Indonesia. Policy making appears to be fairly knowledge based.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

From Indonesia for Bangladesh
_PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) in Madiun, East Java, has won a bid to build 150 units of passenger coaches worth US$72 million in Bangladesh. The tender contract was received in November 2014 and deliveries would be made in stages until the end of 2016. In the initial stage, 11 of the 150 coaches ordered would be delivered in February 2016. The rest will be delivered in stages until the end of 2016, according to the contract. Here they are..._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## orang biasa

*KSEI Records Increase in Number of Investors*




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian Central Securities Depository (KSEI) recorded an increase in the number of investors by 20 percent when compared to last year. Based on KSEI’s data per December 22, 2015, there were 432,571 investors in Indonesia.

Total assets recorded in C-BEST up to late November 2015 was Rp 3,152.07 trillion (US$225.2 billion) as a result of a decrease in the Indonesian Composite Index (IHSG).

However, the number of securities listed in the KSEI up to late November 2015 increased from 1,240 last year to 1,310.

The KSEI launched a new website during the celebration of its 18th anniversary in a bid to improve services and disseminate information to general public, particularly KSEI customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*4 Mega Project Gas Investment *

These four projects have sizeable reserves and is expected to delay the threat of gas deficit in the future because it is able to produce up to 20 years. Four mega oil and gas projects spread in Maluku, Makassar Strait, East Kalimantan, and Papua recorded as the highest with a total investment of US $ 43 billion. 
This figure exceeded the foreign direct investment (FDI) in 2014 with a value of $ 28.5 billion, covering 24 sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Director general of land transportation resigns*
Minggu, 27 Desember 2015 01:51 WIB | 568 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Djoko Sasono, Director General of Land Transportation of Indonesian Transportation Ministry has stepped down from his post.

Sasono told the press here on Saturday that his resignation is a kind of his responsibility over the congestion on some roads, especially on the highway which occurred ahead of Christmas this year.

"I have to be responsible for a lot of speculation in the community, as it is a mistake of Director General of Land Transportation," he pointed out.

Sasono further said, he resigned starting Saturday, December 26, 2015 and tender his resignation to President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) on Sunday (Dec 27).

"I will tender the (resignation to Mr (Pak) president because the decree (for the post of director general) is obtained from the president," he explained.

Sasono felt guilty because he failed to make efforts better.

According to him, he got no pressure from anyone related to his resignation.

Sasono previously also received the onslaught relevant opinion about the enforcement of laws banning motorcycle and taxi online.

In the meantime, Deputy Speaker of the House of Representative Parliament Agus Hermanto Setya Novanto stepped down from his position as House Speaker on his own initiative.

Meanwhile, Deputy Speaker of the House of Representative Parliament Agus Hermanto said Setya Novanto stepped down from his position as House Speaker on his own initiative.

"Novanto spokes to no one about his plan to resign. We knew his decision after he made the announcement," Agus said here on Thursday.

Novanto tendered his resignation as house speaker on Wednesday night after all members of the Parliament Honorary Tribunal voted that he was guilty of ethical code violation.


Director general of land transportation resigns - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Building Indonesia from the villages*
Central government to allocate $3.5Billion for village fund in 2016.

_Presiden Joko Widodo menjanjikan kenaikan total dana desa dari yang hanya Rp20,8 triliun triliun pada 2015 menjadi Rp47 triliun pada tahun depan..... Tak berhenti di sana, Jokowi pun menjamin bahwa kenaikan jumlah dana desa akan terus naik di tahun depannya, bahkan bisa sampai ke angka Rp80 triliun. Menurutnya, hal itu memang diperlukan agar peredaran uang di desa semakin banyak._





_Implementation of village funds will be one of the success stories of Indonesia in the implementation of fiscal decentralization. _

_- 2016, Jokowi Janjikan Dana Desa Naik Jadi Rp47 Triliun_
_- berita/Village Fund as Success Story of Fiscal Decentralization, Finance Minister Expected_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi inaugurates Komodo Airport in East Nusa Tenggara*
Minggu, 27 Desember 2015 15:02 WIB | 455 Views

Labuan Bajo, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) officiated Komodo Airport of Labuan Bajo in East Nusa Tenggara on Sunday.

"I hope that the presence of this airports new terminal and the extension of its ranways will help boost the arrivals of tourists to this region," President Jokowi said when inaugurating the aiports terminal and runway extension on Sunday.

According to President Jokowi, the expansion of the airport is very important for accelerating the economic development in East Nusa Tenggara, particularly that of the Flores Island and its surrounding.

He said that the airport was expected to become a gate for tourists to come to enjoy the beauty of Labuan Bajos beaches and undersea panorama, the beauty of Lake Kalimutu, the prehistoric Liang Bua Cave, the Komodo Park in Komodo Island, the Merah Muda Beach and many others.

The President also asked that the promotions of the region should be intensified after the inauguration of the airport terminal.

The regional government needs to cooperate with various airlines to increase the intensity of flights to the airport, the president added.

He expressed his hope that flights coming to the Komodo airport should come not only from Bali but also from other cities in Indonesia and abroad such as Jakarta, Surabaya and Singapore. 

Jokowi also expected that the economy of Labuan Bajo would improve in line with the increasing number of tourists visiting the region.

The economic activities in Labuan Bajo could be generated through increasing the number of hotels, advancing creative economy in the form of souvenirs and boosting tourism-related small-business development.

He asked the airport management to continue maintenance of the newly inaugurated airport.

The airport was initially developed as an air strip in 1975. Now the airport already has a clean and specious terminal with an artistic design. It now had a 2,250-meter runway with a width of 45 meters.

The president arrived in NTT on Sunday for a working visit during which he will also inspect a 5-MW solar power plant in Oelpuah Village, Centgral Kupang District.

On Monday, the president is expected to visit Atambua to launch the inauguration of the groundbreaking development of Rotiklot Dam in the border area with Timor Leste.

He will also attend the Christmas Day celebration in Kupang before leaving for Jakarta.

_(T.SYS/A/A014/A014) 

President Jokowi inaugurates Komodo Airport in East Nusa Tenggara - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pekerja berada di dekat pilar proyek tol Akses Priok Seksi East (E) 2 di daerah Cilincing, Jakarta, Sabtu (17/10). Proyek tol dengan panjang 16.67 km ini bertujuan untuk memudahkan akses masuk dari atau ke Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, namun waktu pengerjaan tidak sesuai target yang telah direncanakan. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A)






Suasana jalan tol Tanjung Priok yang belum dibuka aksesnya di Jakarta Utara, Sabtu (26/12). Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat menargetkan mampu menyerap alokasi anggaran senilai Rp3,96 triliun untuk pengerjaan jalan pada 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/kye/15.






Sejumlah kendaraan melaju di samping jalan Tol Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Sabtu (26/12). Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat menargetkan mampu menyerap alokasi anggaran senilai Rp3,96 triliun untuk pengerjaan jalan pada 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/kye/15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> President Jokowi inaugurates Komodo Airport in East Nusa Tenggara
> Minggu, 27 Desember 2015 15:02 WIB | 455 Views
> 
> _
> President Jokowi inaugurates Komodo Airport in East Nusa Tenggara - ANTARA News_



*
Komodo Airport
*
Komodo Airport (Indonesian: Bandar Udara Komodo) (IATA:LBJ, ICAO: WATO) is an airport near the town of Labuan Bajo on the island of Flores in the East Nusa Tenggara province in Indonesia. The airport's name comes from Labuan Bajo's status as a departure point for tours to the nearby Komodo National Park,* home of the Komodo dragon.*















_the front building was the previous airport's building, soon to be scrapped_

*Bonus ATR 72-600 Garuda Indonesia Explorer



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Government Commits to finishing 7.600 km's Trans-Kalimantan roadways after finishing the first phase of Trans-Kalimantan roadways of 6.300 km's. 

This program will be connected all of regency, towns and districts village in Kalimantan all the way from North to South from West to the East.

Pemerintah kembali bangun Trans Kalimantan 7.600 km - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian President inaugurated 5 MW solar electric installation in Kupang, almost all of the component is made by PT LEN industries.





ilustration

Jokowi resmikan PLTS 5MW di Kupang - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Komodo Airport

















New, 5MW, Kupang solar farm
_Development of solar power plants will be focused in various islands that are difficult to reach by major power plants networks. Total investment for this project is around $11,2 Million._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Ticket Vending Machines for Jabodetabek Commuter Line

















Indonesia Balance of Trade 2015

_During January to November 2015, Indonesia registered a USD7.81 billion trade surplus, as compared to a USD1.65 billion gap a year earlier._





_Indonesia Balance of Trade | 1960-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

Pertamina Secures LPG and Fuel Stocks in Kalimantan
*
TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- PT Pertamina Marketing Unit VI Balikpapan ensures the availability of fuel and Liquefied Petroleum Gas at the end of 2015 in Kalimantan as year end is usually followed by the increase of those energy in some regions of Kalimantan.




Workers communication in background ship VLGC (Very Large Gas Carrier) Pertamina Gas 1 before launching at Depot LPG or Terminal BBM, Tanjung Uban, Riau on Wednesdayu (12/2). ANTARA/M Agung Rajasa


“We guarantee supplies of fuel and LPG for the year end will be adequate,” Public Relations official Pertamina Balikpapan Andar Titi Lestari said Sunday, December 27.

Andar says the endurance of national fuel is usually 20 days; 17 days for Premium, 23 days for diesel and 32 days for aviation fuel.



Andar predicts that fuel comsumption in Kalimantan will not experience a significant change compared to the average daily consumption. The average consumption of fuel in Kalimantan is 5,960 kiloliters of Premium and 2,323 kiloliters of diesel.



“Only aviation fuel is estimated to go up by 10 percent reaching 667 kiloliters, based on its previous 5-year experience,” said Andar. The increase is occurred due to extra flights from and to airports in Kalimantan.



Meanwhile, LPG consumption up until January 8, 2016 is estimated to be 12 percent above its daily supply to 1,205 metric ton per day.



Pertamina has also appointed agents and maximizes gas stations and modern outlets as storefront and price stabilizer of 3kg and 12kg LPG, and also for Bright gas product which has been widely known in Kalimantan.



Towards Christmas and New Year 2016, Pertamina Marketing Operation Region VI Kalimantan has prepared various steps of anticipation to ensure fuel and LPG stocks, including by forming 24-hour team to guarantee reliability distribution of fuel and LPG throughout the Kalimantan.


----------



## Nike

*Government to provide power-plant vessel to NTT*
Senin, 28 Desember 2015 17:10 WIB | 115 Views

Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - The government will provide a 60 megawatt power-plant vessel to East Nusa Tenggara Province.

"The ship will arrive in Kupang within two or three months," President Joko Widodo said here on Monday. 

The floating power plant is expected to provide additional electrical power to the region.

"The province has a problem with electricity. Therefore, the government will strive to help build a number of solar-powered electric generators (PLTS) in some areas," the president stated.

Earlier, the government announced that it would prioritize the development of electricity in Eastern Indonesia, President Widodo stated.

"We will focus on electrical development in the eastern part of Indonesia, because there are many people who do not receive electricity," President Widodo said here on Monday.

It was further noted that eastern Indonesia has a great potential for solar-powered electric generators (PLTS).

"The construction of PLTS in Oelpuah Village, Kupang District, was completed in nine months. The PLTS served 5.500 households," the president said.

The president added that PLTS was the best solution to overcome the ongoing electricity crisis that is occurring in Indonesia.

"The problem of electricity does not only occur in the province, but also throughout Indonesia. Therefore, Indonesia will use solar power plants," he reiterated.(*)


Government to provide power-plant vessel to NTT - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President inaugurates Rotiklot Dam construction in E Nusa Tenggara*
Senin, 28 Desember 2015 17:13 WIB | 216 Views

Atambua, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated the construction works at Rotiklot dam in Fetuketi village, Kakuluk Mesak Sub-district, Belu District, East Nusa Tenggara Province on Monday.

"The dam must be used by the community for drinking water and power supplies," President Jokowi said when laying the cornerstone of the dam.

He also urged that the dam help support the food resilience program in surrounding areas.

"Food resilience could be realized if we have food barns, but the key is (ample supplies of) water. Therefore, we will build the dam," he said.

The construction work of Rotiklot dam is expected to be completed within three years. It will have a capacity of 2.9 million m3 and is expected to irrigate 139 hectares of farming areas.

The dam is also designed to generate electricity.

President Jokowi also said he would send a 60 MW floating power generator to East Nusa Tenggara.

On Sunday, President Joko Widodo dedicated a solar-powered electricity generating plant in the village of Oeipuah, Central Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara.

"This is the first large capacity solar power plant made in Indonesia," he said after dedicating the 5 MW power project, being carried out by state-owned company PT LEN.

The president said a similar power plant, with an equal or even larger capacity, would also be built in other parts of the Indonesian eastern region.

"This is what we are going to carry out, especially on remote islands, where developing coal-fired power plant will be difficult to carry out," he said.

He noted that a solar power plant is environmentally friendly and faster to build, compared to a coal-fired power plant.(*)

President inaugurates Rotiklot Dam construction in E Nusa Tenggara - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hanya satu kata... Well done!

Rekor Baru, Penerimaan Pajak Tembus Rp 1.000 Triliun :: Katadata News


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Hanya satu kata... Well done!
> 
> Rekor Baru, Penerimaan Pajak Tembus Rp 1.000 Triliun :: Katadata News



tapi Dirjen Pajaknya ngundurin diri, karena gak nyampe target.

Pressure di Departemen Keuangan kata temen gua sih sudah mirip kek di Bank BUMN dan Swasta. Banyak pegawai pajak yang mulai siap-siap mundur atau sudah mundur karena memang kejar target banget kerja mereka. IMHO, ini memang pertanda bagus untuk profesionalisme di birokrasi pemerintahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kinerja pemerintah sampai akhir tahun 2015 cukup menggembirakan. Walaupun masih banyak PR yang harus diselesaikan, namun overall.. cukup puas dengan kinerjanya.


----------



## Nike

*Paper industry demands 
revocation of forest-license 
freeze*
Khoirul Amin, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, December 28 2015, 5:19 PM


The government will have to revoke a freeze on operating permits for more than 900,000 hectares of industrial forest or the local pulp and paper industry will lose its competitiveness due to a disruption in the suply of raw materials, business groups and analysts have said. 

Executive director of the Indonesian Forest Concessionaries Association (APHI), Purwadi Suprihanto, recently demanded that the government lift its ban, arguing that it would hamper the supply of raw materials to the local pulp and paper industry. 

“We’re very much concerned about the government’s actions. The pulp and paper industry is one of the country’s most prominent industries and instead of supporting it the government has created an obstacle,” he said. 

According to Purwadi, the Environment and Forestry Ministry has suspended the operating permits of 23 companies alleged to have had a hand in causing recent forest fires. The total area of forest with frozen permits has reached 901,189 hectares despite the fact that not all of the area had been burnt, he said. 

Purwadi said that, of the total area prohibited for operation, some 550,000 hectares had supplied raw materials for local pulp and industry. The suspension of operating licenses in the area would potentially reduce the raw material supply next year by 3 million tons, he went on. 

Voicing a similar view, the Indonesian Pulp and Paper Industry Association (APKI) executive director Liana Bratasida said that the uncertainty surrounding the timeline for the freeze on the operating permits had created an unfavorable business climate for the country’s pulp and paper industry. 

“It will also harm the country’s reputation in the eyes of investors,” she said. 

A new trade minister regulation requiring that foreign exporters of long fibers — raw materials for paper — bobtain environmental certificates and approval documents from both central and local administration every time such products are exported to Indonesia is yet another obstacle that has been created by the government, according to Liana. 

The new regulation was due to be implemented at the beginning of next year, she added. 

Liana argued that while the new import regulation was aimed at protecting both the environment and local industry, due to the suspension of operating permits in some concession areas, it would lengthen the time-period for imports amid a surging need for raw materials. 

Such counterproductive measures will, according to Liana, hinder the growth of the local pulp and paper industry. 

With pulp and paper exports reaching US$4.01 billion in the January-September period of this year, with Malaysia, China and Taiwan having become the largest markets, the country’s pulp and paper industry currently holds the top industry position within the ASEAN region, according to data from the Trade Ministry.

Meanwhile, the pulp and paper industry remains very competitive in comparison to Scandinavian countries due to tropical climate and better access to international markets, Liana said. 

The pulp and paper industry has been included as one of the government’s priority industries for the period between 2015 to 2035, along with the food, pharmaceutical and textile industries. 

The Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) executive director Enny Sri Hartati said that the country’s pulp and paper industry could provide a competitive advantage for the country within the ASEAN single market.

The Industry Ministry agriculture and plantation products director, Pranata, said that his ministry would coordinate with the Forestry and Environment Ministry to discuss the matter and find a solution that is supportive of the industry. 

Forestry and Environment Minsitry, meanwhile, have yet to comment.

------------------

- See more at: Paper industry demands revocation of forest-license freeze | The Jakarta Post



pr1v4t33r said:


> Kinerja pemerintah sampai akhir tahun 2015 cukup menggembirakan. Walaupun masih banyak PR yang harus diselesaikan, namun overall.. cukup puas dengan kinerjanya.



this Administration doesn't made so many change in policies planned by the previous Government. They only speed it up, in which is a better case.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Paper industry demands revocation of forest-license freeze



First, pay the hefty fine, and do the reforestation. Only then government should consider revoking their forest-license freeze.




madokafc said:


> This Administration doesn't made so many change in policies planned by the previous Government. They only speed it up, in which is a better case.



If it's not broke, don't fix it. But how we know whether it's broke or not, if the implementation is slooooow... Thus, speed is the key..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

the previous government laying basic strength for the economic foundation for the next generations. Namely reformation in Banking sector, tight management capital, basic infrastructure development, mineral and extraction laws and so on. BTW, usually the Jakarta Post will posting their usual rants about government policy and spreading hatred along with negative tone against government, for the sake of liberal socialist minded westerner reader @pr1v4t33r


*Wika to boost capex for *
*high-speed rail, power *
*plants*
Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, December 28 2015, 5:19 PM

State-run construction company Wijaya Karya (Wika) is moving to boost its capital expenditure (capex) by nearly 50 percent from this year’s initial target in the belief that infrastructure projects, particularly power plant projects, will speed up next year after progressing slowly throughout 2015.

Wika corporate secretary Suradi Wongso said that his company planned to spend Rp 2.5 trillion (US$183.6 million) to expand the publicly-listed company’s business in 2016, despite falling short of fully absorbing this year’s capex allocation on contracted demand amid an economic slowdown and sluggish government spending.

“We are optimistic that next year will be far better than this year because tenders for infrastructure projects have started to progress,” he said, adding that the construction sector remained an interesting industry on account of the fact that the government was planning a number of railway, dam, power plant and toll road projects across the country.

Suradi said that most of the budget would be allocated for high-speed rail (HSR) projects and independent power plant (IPP) projects.

Indonesia’s first HSR project, which will connect Jakarta with Bandung, is expected to start next year and will absorb around $5.5 billion in investment.

Wika owns the biggest portion, a 38 percent stake, of a local consortium that will work on the project. The consortium, which also comprises state-run train operator KAI, state-run toll road operator Jasa Marga, and a state plantation firm, has a 60 percent stake in the HSR project, while the remainder is owned by China Railway International.

Meanwhile, Wika had also joined in bidding for the the Java 5 and Java 7 power plant projects.

Both power plants will be located in Banten and will have the capacity to produce 2x1000 megawatts of electricity.

As previously reported, Wika will work with China Nuclear Group Engineering Corporation (CNEC) and a local firm, Sumber Segara Primadaya, on the Java plants.

Suradi added that Wika was also eyeing power plant projects in Aceh and in North Sulawesi, with capacities to produce 2x100 and 2x50 megawatts of electricity, respectively.

Wika is looking to see its capex increase next year by about 47.06 percent from this year’s target and to nearly triple its expansion spending from this year’s realization.

Wika initially aimed to spend Rp 1.7 trillion in capex this year. However, the company, according to Suradi, has only managed to spend Rp 898 billion to date, or slightly more than half of its initial plan.

“We have not spent much this year not because we don’t have the money. This year has been very challenging with the economic slowdown, a bureaucratic transition and sluggish infrastructure development,” Suradi explained.

Wika has been struggling to meet its new contract targets for this year and Suradi has stated that his company expects to close the year with a maximum of Rp 25 trillion in new contracts in its order book, or around 79 percent of its initial plan to pocket Rp 31.64 trillion.

However, he said that his company was upbeat that it would book a 20 percent increase in new contracts next year.

------------------

- See more at: Wika to boost capex for high-speed rail, power plants | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*IMF: Indonesia Outlook for 2016 Solid, Thanks to Economic Reform Measures*

*Jakarta.* Indonesia’s economic outlook remains solid, with ongoing reforms by the government expected to help GDP growth rebound to 5 percent next year, the International Monetary Fund says.

An IMF team that visited the country from Dec. 7 to 17 said it found the government had demonstrated “sound monetary management and a prudent fiscal stance” in the past year to navigate through the challenging environment of weak commodity prices, global economic slowdown, and financial market volatility.

“Overall, macroeconomic performance in 2015 has been satisfactory,” Luis E. Breuer, the head of the delegation, said in a statement issued on Tuesday.

“Economic growth has stabilized and is projected to reach 4.7 percent this year. A moderate acceleration to around 5 percent is forecast in 2016. Investment activity [will] lead the recovery, in particular, public sector spending.”

While the IMF’s growth forecast is lower than the government’s projection of 5.3 percent, Breuer said the medium-term outlook also remained favorable, thanks to a series of stimulus measures issued by the government to streamline business and investment activity. Inflation next year should hover between 3 and 5 percent, with a moderate increase in the current-account deficit, he said.

“The authorities expressed a strong commitment to continue with structural reforms to establish new drivers of growth, including reviewing the role of domestic and foreign investment and assessing the benefits of regional trading arrangements,” Breuer said, noting that more flexibility in labor practices could encourage employment as well as new private investment.

Breuer also called Bank Indonesia’s current monetary policy stance “appropriate” in helping the economy adjust to external pressures, even as calls mount for the central bank to cut its key interest rate in help spur growth.

BI has held its rate at 7.5 percent since February, citing efforts to maintain the weakening rupiah, which has lost nearly 10 percent of its value against the US dollar since the start of the year.

Breuer said there were some downside risks to the outlook, cautioning of further declines in commodity prices as well as slowing demand from Indonesia’s main trading partners, such as China, and concerns about the government’s execution of its economic reform plans.

“Domestic risks could arise from slower-than-expected progress on implementation of key structural reforms, tax revenue and infrastructure spending,” he said, adding there were also challenges with revenue mobilization, as much of the government’s revenue is derived from commodities.


IMF: Indonesia Outlook for 2016 Solid, Thanks to Economic Reform Measures | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Google Co-Founder Sergey Brin Visiting Indonesia*

Jakarta. Sergey Brin, one of the founders of tech giant Google, is currently visiting Indonesia to meet with top government officials in Southeast Asia's largest economy, a local media outlet reported on Monday.

Brin arrived in Jakarta on Monday after spending time in Raja Ampat, Papua. During his visit, Brin was scheduled to meet with Tourism Minister Arief Yahya as well as Communications and Information Technology Minister Rudiantara.

The Google co-founder was also slated to discuss Google's Project Loon, an initiative to bring Internet access to remote areas of Indonesia by using a balloon-powered network, and also to show support for the local start-up ecosystem with the communications minister, according to a report by Kompas.com.

Earlier in October, three of the country's largest operators — state-owned Telkomsel, Indosat and XL Axiata — announceda plan to team up with Alphabet, Google's holding company, to test Project Loon in Indonesia.

Google Co-Founder Sergey Brin Visiting Indonesia | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Workers is in process to finishing the renovation efforts of Jakarta Old City districts. The effort to renovate 17 buildings is led by Jakarta Special Administrative government, to preserve the historic building in which had a historical ties towards Jakarta culture and identity. ANTARA PHOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/15.







Pekerja menyelesaikan renovasi gedung di Kawasan Kota Tua Jakarta, Senin (28/12). Pemda DKI Jakarta melakukan peremajaan 17 gedung di Kawasan Kota Tua sebagai salahsatu usaha untuk melestarikan bangunan bersejarah. ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President not keen to take hasty decision on Masela project*
Selasa, 29 Desember 2015 20:17 WIB | 237 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) expressed that he would not hurry in arriving at a decision on the development of the Masela oil and gas block in Maluku province.

While opening a limited meeting to discuss the Masela block at the presidential office here on Tuesday, President Jokowi emphasized that a right decision needs to be taken for the Masela project.

"The development of the Masela block is a huge project, and therefore, the decision to be made must be true and correct," the president noted.

According to Jokowi, the wealth of natural resources of oil and gas will sooner or later run out.

Hence, on the occasion, the president urged the relevant parties to conduct detailed calculations and study, so that a right decision is taken on the fate of the Masela block.

"I know that this great project will offer economic benefits and create an immediate value add, which will have a multiplier effect on our national economy," he added.(*)

President not keen to take hasty decision on Masela project - ANTARA News


----------



## Zero_wing

madokafc said:


> Workers is in process to finishing the renovation efforts of Jakarta Old City districts. The effort to renovate 17 buildings is led by Jakarta Special Administrative government, to preserve the historic building in which had a historical ties towards Jakarta culture and identity. ANTARA PHOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pekerja menyelesaikan renovasi gedung di Kawasan Kota Tua Jakarta, Senin (28/12). Pemda DKI Jakarta melakukan peremajaan 17 gedung di Kawasan Kota Tua sebagai salahsatu usaha untuk melestarikan bangunan bersejarah. ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/15.



Good value the past


----------



## Nike

*BKPM: Power Plant Projects Dominate 2015 Investment Proposals*

*Jakarta.* Power plant projects dominated investment proposals in Indonesia with up to 37.5 percent of the total this year, taking the government one step closer to achieving its goal of rolling out 35 gigawatts in additional power-generating capacity by 2019.

Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) reported that it received Rp 707.37 trillion worth of principle license proposals for projects in the electricity, water and gas sectors between Jan. 1 and Dec. 28 this year, tripling from the same period last year.

The country booked about Rp 1,886 trillion worth of principle licenses in total so far this year, up 45 percent from the same period last year, according to BKPM.

Still, actual execution of the proposed projects — one of the country's biggest stumbling blocks — remains to be proven.

"Whenever we visit construction sites this year, one of the biggest problems is energy. Because of that, realizing this investment in the long run will be crucial in boosting the competitiveness of other sectors," BKPM chief Franky Sibarani said in a statement received by the Jakarta Globe on Tuesday.

He said that the government has been making attempts to streamline and improve the licensing process as well as offering tax allowance facilities in the electricity sector in order to achieve the 35 gigawatt goal.

This included efforts to coordinate with the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources and state electricity operator Perusahaan Listrik Negara to cut the licensing process to 25 permits within 256 days compared to 49 permits in 923 days, according to a statement


BKPM: Power Plant Projects Dominate 2015 Investment Proposals | Jakarta Globe

*OJK Targets Bilateral Cooperations With Thailand, Myanmar in New Year*

*Jakarta. *Indonesia's financial regulator, the Financial Services Authority, known as OJK, has set a target to seal bilateral cooperations with two Association of Southeast Asian Nations in the first quarter of the new year.

Thailand and Myanmar will be the first two nations in the Asean bloc to form such cooperations with Indonesia ahead of the 2020 target of wider banking sector liberalization as set out by the Asean Banking Integration Framework.

OJK Chairman Muliaman D. Hadad said Indonesia is committed to solidifying bilateral cooperations with all countries in the bloc, so Asean members can enjoy reciprocal interactions.

By the first quarter of next year only two nations — Thailand and Myanmar — can settle banking sector bilateral cooperations with Indonesia, while the remaining nations still needing further discussions.

"Currently, we are awaiting for answers from Malaysia. There are things cannot be settled right now about the payment system. Overthere, the payment system also involves the private sector," Muliaman said recently.

The bloc — with a combined population of 600 million and a total gross domestic product of around $3 trillion — will roll-out economic integration on Jan. 1, 2016.

Banking integration has a target of 2020, as financial systems in individual countries need further time for consolidation.

*Indonesia's low financial services penetration*

OJK's cooperation with its regional peers should allow reciprocity for Indonesian banks and further growth, as currently lenders from Indonesia have limited expansion among Asean, Muliaman said.

Still, he warned Indonesia's large market share is at risk of being eaten by regional competition, as financial products are yet to penetrate local markets in far-flung provinces.

The ratio of assets of commercial banks operating in Indonesia to the nation's GDP remains relatively low at 55 percent, compared to regional rivals which reach up to 88 percent.

Agus Martowardojo, the central bank governor and a veteran banker, highlighted the gap between expansion of lenders from Indonesia's neighbouring countries like Singapore and Malaysia in Indonesia and vice versa.

Four banks currently operating in Indonesia and owned by Singaporean investors — DBS Indonesia, Bank Danamon Indonesia, OCBC NISP and UOB Indonesia — already operate thousands of branch offices and ATMs in the country. Similarly, Malaysian-controlled lenders Maybank Indonesia and CIMB Niaga have enjoyed successful expansion.

Agus pointed to locally-owned banks, like Bank Mandiri and Bank Negara Indonesia, as examples of lenders which will face difficulty in expanding in the more financially developed Singapore and Malaysia

OJK Targets Bilateral Cooperations With Thailand, Myanmar in New Year | Jakarta Globe


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


>



Kertas dengan tulisan ala kadar-nya ini bakalan masuk museum habis dibuka kapsul waktunya 70 tahun kemudian


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Kertas dengan tulisan ala kadar-nya ini bakalan masuk museum habis dibuka kapsul waktunya 70 tahun kemudian



Will become the most wanted collector item 70 years from now, at least in Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

*RI enters 2016, confident of solid economic foundation*
Rabu, 30 Desember 2015 09:33 WIB | 293 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias economy grew at a slow pace in 2015 due to internal and external factors but government is confident of solid prospects as it enters 2016 since it has laid a strong economic foundation.

The global pressures and economic downturns, coupled with internal factors such as a drop in exports, low budget absorption, decline in the rupiahs exchange rate and weakening of the peoples purchasing power, contributed to a slowdown in Indonesias economic progress.

However, Indonesias economic prospects remain strong as it enters 2016 since it took significant steps over the past few years.

"In 2015, we were able to build a good and strong foundation," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated while opening a plenary cabinet meeting at his office in Jakarta on December 23, 2015.

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) also confirmed that the countrys economic prospects remain solid, thanks to the significant steps it took over the past several years.

"They (the Indonesian government) have demonstrated wise monetary and fiscal management policies, supported by historic fuel oil subsidy reforms in 2015," Luis E. Breuer, the IMF team leader in Indonesia, said in a statement made available to ANTARA last week.

The indications of the national economic slowdown were visible in the first half of 2015. According to the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS), the economy grew by 4.67 percent year-on-year in the second quarter, down from 5.12 percent in the same period last year. 

The second-quarter growth also declined when compared to 4.71 percent growth rate in the previous quarter.

Indonesias economic growth started showing signs of improvement in the third quarter when it rose to 4.67 percent year-on-year, fueled by government spending and household consumption.

Overall, the economic growth during the January-September 2015 period stood at 4.71 percent. The government has forecast that the economy will grow by 4.9 percent in the fourth quarter. Thus, it implies that the economic growth will fall short of its target of 5.5 percent for the entire year of 2015.

The IMF team is of the view that what has been done by the Indonesian government has contributed to Indonesias macroeconomic stability and supported growth. "As a result, Indonesia could trudge the path safely amid difficult external environment in 2015 due to a fall in commodity prices, the shift in the global financial condition and the slowing down of growth in countries that were Indonesias trade partners," noted Luis E. Breuer.

As per the IMF, Indonesia has advantageous mid-term prospects supported by inclusive growth policy agenda, that have set Indonesia in the path towards stability.

Overall, the IMF viewed Indonesias macroeconomic performance in 2015 as satisfying with a stable economic growth projected at 4.7 percent. It is seen as a moderate acceleration to pursue an economic growth prediction of about 5.0 percent in 2016.

"Investment activities will lead to recovery, especially in the public expenditure sector. Weak commodity prices and demand from Indonesian trade partners will improve and will contribute to growth. Inflation will also sharply fall to a predicted 3.0 percent at the end of 2015. Next year (2016), it is expected to be in the range of 3.0-5.0 percent," he said.

Besides that, external transaction deficit is also expected to narrow significantly in 2015, estimated at 2.0 percent of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) with low imports. Import projection in 2016 will, however, increase due to increasing domestic demand.

"Fiscal deficit in 2015 is predicted to increase though it will remain under 3.0 percent of the GDP," stated Breuer.

Therefore, President Jokowi has expressed belief that the nations foundation is strong enough to meet the challenges in 2016 in terms of budget policy, infrastructure growth, and country-centric development.

"In 2015, we have built a good and strong foundation," he stated while opening a plenary cabinet meeting at his office here on Wednesday (Dec 23).

With regard to the budget policy, he explained that the government had shifted the fuel oil subsidy to programs that directly benefit the people.

The government has also expedited infrastructure development, including of toll roads, railway lines, airports, and seaports, he added.

"We have also altered the orientation of development, which is no longer centered in Java but in Indonesia as a whole, starting from the outermost and the most backward regions," he remarked.

With such a strong foundation in place, he hoped Indonesia would progress faster and strive harder as the challenges in 2016 are more difficult compared to those encountered in 2015.

President Widodo affirmed that 2015 was a year full of challenges for Indonesia ranging from the global economic slowdown, the plummeting commodity prices, forest and peatland fires in various regions in the country, and depreciation of the countrys rupiah against the US dollar.

He stated that the global economy would not fully recover next year, and it would be a challenge in itself.

He, however, hoped that the economic slowdown would not worsen next year.

"We will also face an era of competition, and at the regional level, we are all aware that we will enter the era of the ASEAN Economic Community," he added.(*)

RI enters 2016, confident of solid economic foundation - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Construction said to be 
top dog next year*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, December 30 2015, 5:40 PM

As the government is set to accelerate the development of infrastructure and telecommunications, investors have been advised to closely monitor a number of stocks related to construction and telecommunications next year as their investment options. 

KDB Daewoo Securities research head Taye Shim said that builders had shown positive progress with 22,356 new contracts this year, a 10 percent increase from last year.

“Unlike developers, which are mostly affected by lower investor interest in houses and apartments, construction firms can always build other things, especially with the government’s ambitious infrastructure project until 2019,” Taye said recently. 

According to National Planning Agency data, the government aims to construct an additional 8,200 kilometers worth of roads, 3,258 km new railroads, 172 new seaports, 15 new airports, new power plants, 90,000 new household gas networks and 28 dams by 2019. 

KDB Daewoo data said contractors’ projects this year went to buildings (45.9 percent), followed by ports (21.3 percent), roads and bridges (18.7 percent), energy related infrastructure (12.2 percent ), with the remaining 1.9 percent having gone to irrigation and other construction work. 

Credit Suisse also placed construction as the top market next year on account of the projected high government spending on the sector. 

“The catalyst for the sector can be the continued momentum on disbursements for new projects and tenders,” said Jahanzeb Naseer, the bank’s head of equity research for Indonesia. 

The bank estimated state spending for infrastructure this year to grow 19 percent to Rp 250 trillion (US$18.2 billion), while for next year, the figure is expected to increase 21 percent to Rp 300 trillion.

Meanwhile, Bahana Securities rated the sector “neutral”, saying that the main challenges would stem from cash flow management and securing financing, particularly owing to increased investment and 
project sizes.

However, the company expected faster development prospects on toll roads as it saw improved land acquisition procedures, propelling the government’s plan to build highways. In addition, the government has also offered viability gap funding to attract investment in unfavorable toll road sections.

Securities companies also saw information and communications technology (ICT) as having huge potential sales growth on the back of high consumption in the country’s 250 million strong population. 

Daewoo noted that ICT grew at around 11 percent this year.

According to the Indonesian Internet Service Providers Association (APJII), Indonesia had 88.1 million internet users in 2014, 39.4 percent of the total population. Of the figure, 85 percent of users accessed the internet through a smartphone. Within the next two years, internet penetration and smartphone users nationwide are forecast to hit 55 percent and 41 percent, respectively. 

Meanwhile, Bahana expected continued improvement in the smartphone proportion, from 37 percent currently to 50 percent by 2017. “This should have a positive impact on data usage as well as ARPU [Average Revenue per User],” Bahana’s head of research, Harry Su, said. *(rbk)*


- See more at: Construction said to be top dog next year | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

UNESCO recognizes nine Balinese dances 

_Nine traditional Balinese dances have been recognized as part of the world’s intangible cultural heritage following a UNESCO session in Namibia on Wednesday. Balinese dances included on the list were the Barong Ket, Joged Bumbung, Legong Keraton, Topeng Sidhakarya, Baris Upacara, Sanghyang Dedari and Rejang dances, as well as the Wayang Wong and Gambuh dance dramas._















_UNESCO recognizes nine Balinese dances | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta to build multi-storey housing complexes*
Kamis, 31 Desember 2015 08:56 WIB | 298 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jakarta provincial government has formulated plans to build 22,000 units of multi-storey housing complexes at 31 different locations in the Indonesias capital city.

"We have prepared a plan with Rp3.1 trillion budget to construct these multi-storey housing complexes. Currently, we are awaiting the auction process to start," Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, better known as Ahok, remarked here on Wednesday.

According to him, the city government has set a target of building 50 complexes of such multi-storey houses every year.

"Actually, we think we would be able to build about 30 to 50 flats (multi-storey housing complexes) every year. This year we failed to reach the target, but next year, we will speed up this development process," Ahok explained.

The governor further said the housing towers will be prioritized for residents affected by the rivers and reservoirs normalization program in the city.

Four of the 31 multi-storey housing complexes will be near the traditional markets of Tanah Abang, Serdang, Kebon Melati and Grogol.(*)

Jakarta to build multi-storey housing complexes - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Wamena airport in mountainous Papua region inagurated today (31/12/2015)















This simple yet modern airport might not look much, but if we compare with the previous facilities, this is already a big improvement for Papua.

The old building (before got caught on fire on 2011)





After got caught on fire on 26 September 2011, this airport was reduced to this miserable state for quite a long time. 






So yeah, this is a big improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> New Wamena airport in mountainous Papua region inagurated today (31/12/2015)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This simple yet modern airport might not look much, but if we compare with the previous facilities, this is already a big improvement for Papua.
> 
> The old building (before got caught on fire on 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After got caught on fire on 26 September 2011, this airport was reduced to this miserable state for quite a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, this is a big improvement.



kelihatannya struktur fisiknya lebih bagus daripada Bandara Tjilik riwut


----------



## Nike

*President visits Sorong airport project to evaluate construction progress*
Kamis, 31 Desember 2015 19:27 WIB | 204 Views

Sorong, W Papua (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo inspected the progress of construction work at the Domine Eduard Osok Airport project in Sorong, West Papua Province on Thursday.

"I have checked it, and 99 percent of it is complete," President Jokowi said at the airport.

Jokowi then proceeded to Sorong after visiting the Nduga district. From Sorong, he was scheduled to visit the Raja Ampat District, West Papua. 

The head of state was accompanied by Transportation Minister, Ignasius Jonan and West Papua Governor, Abraham Octavianus Atururi.

The Sorong airport project is expected to cost Rp239 billion, and the budget for 2015 totaled Rp170 billion.

The airport is expected to have a passenger capacity of 2.4 million annually, up from 700 thousand passengers at present.

Jokowi hoped the airport would be completed in February 2016.

He had earlier inspected the Agats road construction project located in Nduga District, Papua Province.

The head of state left for Timika, Mimika District, Papua, on Thursday morning by an Indonesian Air Force Hercules aircraft, after staying overnight in Wamena, Jayawijaya District, Papua.

From Nduga, Jokowi will proceed to Raja Ampat District, West Papua Province, to see a grouper nursery project located in the Waisai tourism port.

On Wednesday, President Jokowi inaugurated the Wamena and Kaimana airports in Jayawijaya District.(*)
President visits Sorong airport project to evaluate construction progress - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Yogyakarta, Bandung, Bali remain top holiday destinations*
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | December 30 2015 | 2:12 PM





*Onboard: *A man uses the Traveloka app on his mobile phone. Yogyakarta, Bandung and Bali remain the most popular destinations for Christmas and New Year's holidays, according to a recent report by Traveloka. (Photo courtesy of Traveloka)

Yogyakarta, Bandung and Bali remain the three most popular local destinations in the country for Christmas and New Year holidays, according to a recent report by online ticket-booking site Traveloka.

The report, based on a study involving 5 million Traveloka mobile app users between November and December, also mentioned Kuala Lumpur, Singapore and Bangkok as popular international destinations, with 50 percent of Indonesian travelers choosing to booked accommodation more than eight days prior to their holiday.

"The data reveals the enthusiasm of Indonesian travelers in welcoming Christmas and New Year's holidays by preparing their accommodation as early as possible," said Traveloka CEO Ferry Unardi in a press release on Tuesday.

In general, the majority of local tourists tended to book hotel stays of only one or two nights. Only 10 percent of Traveloka mobile users booked more than three nights at a hotel. The report concluded that it was possible that they either preferred short holidays or traveled to many destinations and stayed for a night or two in each destination during the holiday season. (kes)(+)

Yogyakarta, Bandung, Bali remain top holiday destinations | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

*Congrats for Garuda Indonesia as the 8th Best Airline of The World 2015.*






The 20 best airlines in the world according to Skytrax - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rare view of Jakarta without traffic jam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Biggest sago factory was opened yesterday in Sorong, Papua.

Papua harus menjadi pusat sagu dunia. Dari 6,5 hektar tanaman sagu dunia, 5,5 hektar ada di Indonesia dan 90 persennya ada di Pulau Papua. Sagu bukan saja bisa dijadikan komoditas pangan olahan tapi juga komoditas selain pangan, seperti menjadi bahan baku kertas, farmasi dan bio energi. Kita jangan hanya mengekspor sagu mentah tapi juga mengolahnya di dalam negeri untuk meningkatkan nilai ekspor. Petani menjadi produktif, tenaga kerja baru juga bisa diserap untuk mendukung Pabrik Sagu Sorong. Kapasitas produksi yang mencapai 33 ribu ton per tahun atau 100 ton per hari, merupakan potensi yang memperkuat posisi Papua sebagai penghasil sagu terbesar dunia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*The future still gloomy for palm oil business*
Sabtu, 2 Januari 2016 06:03 WIB | 378 Views
Pewarta: Evalisa Siregar

Medan, N Sumatra (ANTARA News) - Oil palm farmers and companies in the country are feared to be disappointed that their hope of a better year in 2016 was all false.

The palm oil market has long been hit by deep slump, and until the end of 2015 there has been no sign that the market would recover in 2016. 

Worse still, lengthy drought has reduced productivity. The Indonesian Palm Oil Council (DMSI) estimated that the countrys production of crude palm oil (CPO) reached only 30.8 million tons falling short of the target of 31.5 million tons in 2015.

Earlier it was predicted that the palm oil prices would rise that would boost production. 

The years of low prices are feared to continue through 2016, but production is expected to rise to 33 million tons.

"The challenge is greater in 2016 than in 2015," General Chairman of DMSI Derom Bangun said here earlier this week.

The CPO market is expected to follow the trend in the global oil market, which has been on the decline lately.

Many had predicted the condition would be better in 2016 with a rebound in oil price to be followed with a rise in CPO price. 

However, the oil price has hit a new record low of less than US$35 per barrel. 

"It is predicted that the CPO price would not rise to cross the level of US$650 per ton (CIF Rotterdam) in 2016," Derom said. 

DMSI, therefore, wanted to invite all stakeholders to address a number of issues related to palm oil sector including forest fires that have destroyed large oil palm crop.

DMSI supports joint efforts initiated by the Association of Palm Oil Companies (Gapki) and other institutions to prevent forest fires in 2016, he said.

DMSI also supports the idea of expanding palm oil research and adoption of the standard of Indonesian Sustainable Palm Oil (ISPO) should be fully supported, Derom said.

Government role 

General chairman of the Indonesian Oil Palm Farmers (Apkasindo), Anizar Simanjuntak called for greater role of the government in reviving palm oil business. 

The government could encourage production of CPO-based bio-diesel oil to increase demand for palm oil in the country, Anizar cited. 

He said oil palm business with the help of the government has to survive the difficult period as it involves the interest of large number of the farmers. 

Meanwhile, a team determining prices of fresh fruit bunches (FFB) of oil palm for Riau raised the price of the commodity last week.

CPO and FFB prices rose to follow the falling value of rupiah against the U.S. dollar, said the team secretary Rusdi.

Rusdi said the dollar has appreciated rising over the majority of global currencies including rupiah and Malaysian Ringgit after the U.S. central bank finally raised its fund rate in mid December.

The team raised the price of FFB of palm oil trees of 10-20 years in age Rp23.29 to Rp1,395.98 per kilogram effective as from December 30 to January 5, 2016.

"Meanwhile, the contract price of CPO in Malaysia rose 48 ringgit to 2,421 ringgit per ton for delivery in March 2016," he said on Wednesday.

He predicted the price of CPO would rise higher to follow the dollar appreciation.

He said the price of FFB of 3-year old oil palm trees was Rp999.29 per kilogram , Rp1,115.82 per kg for FFB of 4-year old tree and Rp1,358.15 per kg of FFB from 9-year old trees.

The highest price is Rp1,362.08 per kkg of FFB from 21 year-old tree . The price of CPO is Rp6,153.48/kg and that of palm kernel is set at Rp4,420.28/kg.

Palm oil is a major export earner for Indonesia, the worlds largest producer of CPO.(*)



The future still gloomy for palm oil business - ANTARA News

*President indicates railway construction to start this year in Papua*
Jumat, 1 Januari 2016 21:07 WIB | 633 Views

Sorong, W Papua (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said the government will likely start construction of railway track in Papua from Sorong this year.

"Yesterday I just opened new railway track in Sulawesi. Papua will follow," the president told the local people in a meeting in the Kais district of Sorong Selatan regency, West Papua on Friday.

Earlier the president hoped the process of feasibility study of the project would be wrapped up in a year, but apparently more time is needed. 

"It does not matter. What is important is the track would be built as expected. Most likely work would start from Sorong," the president said. 

He pledged that all regencies in Papua would be connected with railway track in 2018. 

The head of state had visited a number of districts in Papua including Merauke, Wamena, Nduga, Timika, Rajaampat and Sorong during his stay for four days in the region.

In Sorong, the president and First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo visited a sago processing factory of the state-owned forestry company Perum Perhutani in the District of Kais. 

Construction of the factory began in 2013 and was completed toward the end of December, 2015. It is to be fully operational in three months. 

The factory, built at a cost of Rp150 billion, has a production capacity of 100 tons of sago flour per day.

Sago is a staple food for the people of Papua.(*)

President indicates railway construction to start this year in Papua - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*VP Kalla visits planned location of Yogyakarta new airport*
Sabtu, 2 Januari 2016 15:40 WIB | 496 Views




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla. (ANTARA/Anis Efizudin)

Kulon Progo (ANTARA News) - Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla inspected the planned location of an international airport in Temon sub-district, Kulon Progo district, Yogyakarta, Saturday.

The Vice President and his entourage arrived at Congot Temon radar in Kulon Progo at mid-day. 

During the visit, the Vice President was accompanied by National Development Planning Minister/Head of the National Development Agency (Bappenas) Sofyan Djalil, Administrative and Bureaucratic Reform Minister Yuddy Chrisnandi, Communication and Information Minister Rudiantara, Yogyakarta Governor Sri Sultan HB X, and Director of state airport operator PT Angkasa Pura I Paulina. 

Kalla later held a closed-door meeting to hear explanations from the state airport operator on a plan for the construction of the new airport and the construction of railway tracks to support the operation of the airport.

The development of the new airport is now in the phase of socialization and land measurement.

_(Reported by Sutarmi/KR-BSR/S012)_


VP Kalla visits planned location of Yogyakarta new airport - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*2.6 million tourists visit Gunung Kidul in 2015*
Sabtu, 2 Januari 2016 19:26 WIB | 308 Views




Photo document of Baron Beach, Gunung Kidul, Yogyakarta. (ANTARA/Noveradika)

Gunung Kidul (ANTARA News) - Up to the end of December 2015, more than 2.6 million domestic and foreign tourists had visited all tourist attractions in Gunung Kidul District, Yogyakarta, according to local Culture and Tourism Office spokesman Hary Sukmono.

"Until Friday night the number of tourists visiting Gunung Kidul tourist attractions exceeded 2.6 million people, with the total local revenues reaching Rp20.9 billion," Sukmono said here Saturday.

The target of tourist arrivals in Gunung Kidul district in 2016 is set to be more than 2.6 million people, and the local culture and tourism office will continue to innovate to welcome tourists who will visit the district, he noted.

The Gunung Kidul local government in Yogyakarta is making efforts to promote and develop the districts tourist spots under the framework of its tourism investment development mission, according to regional development planning board spokesman Syarief Armunanto.

"The tourism investment development mission will focus on natural tourism, village tourism, cultural tourism, and special-interest tourism," he said here some time ago.

"The local government will step up efforts to provide improved infrastructure facilities at tourist attractions in the district," Syarief stated.

Gunung Kidul had many natural tourist attractions, such as the Ngrancah waterfall in Ngleri village, along with the pristine beaches of Gesing, Ngrenehan, Ngobaran, and Baron, in addition to Krakal, Sunduk, Watu Lawang, Drini, and Sepanjang, he noted.

"In 2016, we are going to build and renovate various supporting infrastructure facilities such as souvenir shops and restaurants," Syarief said, and added that the district had many interesting tourist villages as well.

Some of the popular tourist villages of Gunung Kidul are Putat, Nglanggeran, Bendung, and Ngeposari, apart from Beji, Bleberan, Umbulrejo, and Kemadang.

"In a bid to develop these tourist villages, officials from the Gunung Kidul Culture and Tourism office will provide English and tourism management training lessons to the villagers," Syarief explained.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/S012)


2.6 million tourists visit Gunung Kidul in 2015 - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Infinix to Start Local Assembly of Smartphones This Year

_*Hong Kong smartphone producer Infinix plans to begin assembly in Indonesia this year to comply with a government requirement for 4G-capable devices*. “This year we will include 20 percent local content in our devices, and this will increase to 30 percent by January 1, 2017,” Anis Thoha Mansur, the Infinix Indonesia marketing manager, told the Jakarta Globe on Saturday._






The government requires all producers of 4G-capable mobile devices to ensure 30 percent local content in their devices sold in the country by 2017, as part of effort to rebalance trade.

_Infinix to Start Local Assembly of Smartphones This Year | Jakarta Globe_



Tax Office Launches e-Billing System

_*Indonesia's tax office officially introduced on Friday its online payment system, which is expected to boost transparency and eventually replace the current manual method of record keeping*, according to a Finance Ministry official. The 24-hour system allows taxpayers to pay their bills anytime and anywhere, sending the data straight to the tax office without delay while significantly reducing chances for human error._





_Tax Office Launches e-Billing System | Jakarta Globe_



GlobeAsia Names President Joko Widodo 'Man of the Year'

_*GlobeAsia magazine, a sister publication of the Jakarta Globe, has crowned President Joko Widodo "Man of the Year" in its January 2016 edition*, hailing the former furniture businessman as a "transformational leader." "The son of Solo has not only redefined politics in Indonesia, he is in the process of transforming the very fabric of society," GlobeAsia wrote. _





_GlobeAsia Names President Joko Widodo 'Man of the Year' | Jakarta Globe_



Indofood Sukses Makmur Mulls Joint Venture With Japanese Firm 

_*Indofood Sukses Makmur, the world's largest instant noodle maker, is currently in talks with a Japanese company for a joint venture on a new food product,* according to a top executive. Earlier this year, Indofood joined hands with another Japanese company, forming Indofood CBP Sukses Makmur to acquire a 9 percent stake at JC Comsa Corporation, a Japanese pizza and bread maker, for around 284.4 million yen ($2.36 million)._





_Indofood Sukses Makmur Mulls Joint Venture With Japanese Firm | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Infinix to Start Local Assembly of Smartphones This Year
> 
> _*Hong Kong smartphone producer Infinix plans to begin assembly in Indonesia this year to comply with a government requirement for 4G-capable devices*. “This year we will include 20 percent local content in our devices, and this will increase to 30 percent by January 1, 2017,” Anis Thoha Mansur, the Infinix Indonesia marketing manager, told the Jakarta Globe on Saturday._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government requires all producers of 4G-capable mobile devices to ensure 30 percent local content in their devices sold in the country by 2017, as part of effort to rebalance trade
> 
> 
> 
> _Indofood Sukses Makmur Mulls Joint Venture With Japanese Firm | Jakarta Globe_



Infinix ini vivan bukan sih?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> Infinix ini vivan bukan sih?


kayaknya brand tersendiri. _Infinix - Jual Infinix Online Terlengkap & Harga Murah Indonesia | Www.lazada.co.id_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Rajaampat and Komodo named world best places for snorkeling*
Minggu, 3 Januari 2016 13:02 WIB | 0 Views




Raja Ampat (FOTO ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Rajaampat in Papua Barat and the Komodo National Park in East Nusa Tenggara have been named worlds best snorkeling places, an official quoting a CNN survey, said.

"Indonesia has two top places at once - Rajaampat as the best and Komodo second best snorkeling destinations in the world, Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said here on Sunday.

The two Indonesian destinations put behind the islands of Galapagos ranked third by the survey, the minister said.

Toward the end of 2015, CNN (Cable News Network) of international edition, held a survey involving a number of maritime experts in selecting their respective snorkeling favorites. 

Their responses were summarized in an article titled "11 of the worlds best snorkeling destinations", Arief said.

Topping the list of 11 places is Rajaampat in Papua Barat, Indonesia, a habitat of 75 percent of types of coral known in the world . Ranked second is the National Mark of Komodo in East Nusa Tenggara. 

The Galapagos islands in Ecuador was ranked third followed by Coral Triangles in Asia Pacific, the Philippines, Silver Bank of the Republic of Dominica, Palau in Micronesia, Greet Barrier Reef in Australia, the Solomon island , Isla Holbox in Mexico, and Kealakekua Bay in Big Island, Hawaii.

The minister attributed the finding and promotion of potential touri9st destinations in the country to hard work of all related agencies. 

"Intensive promotional campaigns have begun to bear fruit," he said.

Arief said the branding of "Wonderful Indonesia", has jumped from the 100th in ranking to the 47th in 2015 putting behind the "Amazing Thailand" ranked the 83 and the branding "Trully Asia Malaysia" in the 96th . 

He said all Indonesians should be aware of the countrys tourism potentials and together create and maintain supporting climate to develop the country tourism industry. 


Rajaampat and Komodo named world best places for snorkeling - ANTARA News

you need more money to have holiday in Rajaampat when compared to have a holiday in Singapore if you are a Jakartan, that's problem must be solved through the opening of direct flight of budget airlines toward Raja Ampat and setting the correspondent infrastructure there


----------



## Nike

Even the President spent his holiday in Raja Ampat 






Presiden Joko Widodo melihat ke arah kawasan wisata Raja Ampat dalam rangkaian kunjungannya ke Papua Barat, Jumat (1/1). Presiden Jokowi berada di Raja Ampat dalam rangka menyambut pergantian dari tahun 2015 menuju ke tahun 2016. ANTARA FOTO/HO/Setpres-Agus Suparto/nz/15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

First Car Free Day in 2016







[Intermezzo]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Ranks 14th Among Remittance Recipients: World Bank*

*Jakarta.* Indonesia ranked 14th among the world's recipients of migrant remittances in 2015, with an estimated $10.5 billion sent from its workers living abroad, a report produced by the World Bank Group’s Global Knowledge Partnership on Migration and Development initiative.

Remittance flow to Indonesia increased 22 percent compared to 2014, when it stood at $8.55 billion.

The world's largest remittance recipients was India, receiving $72.2 billion, followed by China ($63.9 billion), Philippines ($29.7 billion), Mexico ($ 25.7 billion) and France ($ 24.6 billion).

Knomad is sponsored by a multidonor trust fund established by the World Bank. Contributors include Germany’s Federal Ministry of Economic Cooperation and Development (BMZ), Sweden’s Ministry of Justice, Migration and Asylum Policy and the Swiss Agency for Development and Cooperation (SDC).

The report, released in mid-December, presents a snapshot of the latest statistics on immigration, emigration as well as remittance flows for 214 countries and territories, according to the World Bank.

It updates similar report released in 2011, with some additional data that was collected from various sources, including national censuses, labor force surveys and population registers.

The United States was the biggest remittance source, with an estimated $56 billion in outward flows in 2014, followed by Saudi Arabia ($37 billion) and Russia ($33 billion).

“At more than three times the size of development aid, international migrants’ remittances provide a lifeline for millions of households in developing countries. In addition, migrants hold more than $500 billion in annual savings," said Dilip Ratha, lead economist and manager for migration and remittances at Knomad.

"Together, remittances and migrant savings offer a substantial source of financing for development projects that can improve lives and livelihoods in developing countries.”

The top 10 migrant destination countries were the United States, Saudi Arabia, Germany, Russia, United Arab Emirates (UAE), United Kingdom, France, Canada, Spain and Australia.

Meanwhile, India, Mexico, Russian Federation, China, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Philippines, Afghanistan, Ukraine and the United Kingdom are the top source of emigrants. Indonesia ranked 12 with 4.1 million emigrants recorded, according to 2013 data collected by Knomad researchers.

*Remittance use in Indonesia*

Indonesia's Agency for the Placement and Protection of Indonesian Migrant Workers, known as BNP2TKI, has said that the most pressing issue for Indonesian migrants is legal protection from abuses.

Considered as low skilled workers, many Indonesian migrant workers, especially those working as domestic helpers, have suffered abuses from their employers, resulting in a number of cases seeing criminal complaints made by victims. Financial literacy another notable problem faced by Indonesian migrant workers.

With regards to remittance sent by migrants, while it provided a much-needed buffer for the country's balance of payment amid decline in export revenue and torrenting capital outflow, the money has yet create lasting impact in local economy.

"Money sent by workers is generally used to meet daily needs and to fund education and the needs of children," said Silvia Mila Arini, a researcher at Singapore-based think-tank Asia Research Institute.

More than a third of the remittances, 35 percent, she said are used to meet the daily needs and 26 percent of the money is spent on children education.

Only few households using the remittances for physical investments like purchase of agricultural land, livestock, agricultural tools and small-business, Silvia said.

This condition put many migrant's household at risk when the remittance stops, she said.

"To that end, migrants and their families should be encouraged to reduce its dependence on remittances. If now they receive a sizable remittances, they should be encouraged to invest in the productive sector of the economy," said Silvia.

Indonesia Ranks 14th Among Remittance Recipients: World Bank | Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Even the President spent his holiday in Raja Ampat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo melihat ke arah kawasan wisata Raja Ampat dalam rangkaian kunjungannya ke Papua Barat, Jumat (1/1). Presiden Jokowi berada di Raja Ampat dalam rangka menyambut pergantian dari tahun 2015 menuju ke tahun 2016. ANTARA FOTO/HO/Setpres-Agus Suparto/nz/15.



Beee.. dicariin kecebong bee...


----------



## Nike

*Economic Indicators Point to Underwhelming 2015

Jakarta*. Indonesia failed to achieve most of its economic targets in 2015, except for inflation and treasury yield, amid a decline in global commodity prices and pressure from capital outflow, according to the Finance Ministry's interim assessment published on Sunday.

The Indonesian economy likely expanded by 4.73 percent last year, marking the nation's slowest growth pace since 2009, the ministry said in the statement.

The government initially targeted a 5.7 percent growth but persistent delays in infrastructure projects meant the government failed to provide a much-needed boost to Southeast largest economy amid declining commodity prices that had decimated the country's exports and slowing investment growth.

The rupiah also lost 7.7 percent of its value against the US dollar last year to end at 13.392 against the greenback, lower than government target of 12,500.

"The rupiah depreciation was due to internal factors, such as demand for dividends and debt payment to foreign lenders, as well as due to the rising interest rate in the United States and yuan depreciation," the ministry said.

The country's oil and gas production also missed their respective targets, in part due to disruptions in Banyu Urip field's Cepu block in East Java, the country largest oil field.

Indonesia only produced 779,000 barrels of oil per day and 1.195 million barrels of oil equivalent in gas per day last year, down from their respective target of 825,000 bpd and 1.221 million boepd.

The country's revenue from oil and gas suffered further with the average price of its oil only reaching $50 per barrel, below the $60 per barrel target, amid global oil supply glut.

Still, the government could take refuge in the sharp decline of its inflation rate, thanks to improved distribution networks and the drop in fuel prices.

Inflation last year ended at 3.1 percent, the Finance Ministry said, far lower than its 5 percent target in the state budget.

The yield of government, three-month treasury notes were also down to 5.97 percent from a target of 6.2 percent, thanks to robust demand from foreign investors, easing the government burden in financing its deficit.

Economic Indicators Point to Underwhelming 2015 | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Airport Operator Bets on Soekarno-Hatta Expansion for 2016 Revenue Rise*

*Jakarta.* State-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura II expects revenue to increase by a third this year once Terminal 3 at Soekarno-Hatta International goes into full operation.

The operator, which manages the airports in the western half of Indonesia, projects revenue in 2016 of Rp 7.5 trillion ($542 million), up from Rp 5.7 trillion in 2015, according to president director Budi Karya Sumadi.

“We are optimistic about achieving the target, because apart from operating Soekarno-Hatta’s third terminal, we will also optimize our cargo-handling unit and expand to property business,” he said in Jakarta on Sunday.

Once ongoing expansion work is completed, the third terminal is expected to boost Soekarno-Hatta’s total annual passenger-handling capacity to 70 million, from the current 55 million.

Budi said revenue from airports, including Kuala Namu in Medan and Sultan Syarif Kasim II in Riau, was expected to account for 60 percent of Angkasa Pura II’s revenue this year. The rest is expected to come from businesses inlcuding cargo handling, parking and property.

The operator expects to serve a total of 89.3 million travelers in 2016, up 5 percent from the number it served in 2015. Last year’s figure of 85 million was itself down 3 percent from 2014, coinciding with a period of slowing economic growth.

Airport Operator Bets on Soekarno-Hatta Expansion for 2016 Revenue Rise | Jakarta Globe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's Annual Inflation Rate Eases to 3.35% in Dec

Indonesia's annual inflation rate cooled less than expected in December, but the rate is now low enough to create some room for the central bank to ease monetary policy. Annual inflation rate was 3.35 percent in December, the lowest reading since 2010 and significantly lower than 4.89 percent in November, the statistics bureau said on Monday.





_Indonesia's Annual Inflation Rate Eases to 3.35% in Dec | Jakarta Globe_



JP Morgan downgrades Korea, Taiwan; upgrades India, Indonesia on technicals

- Downgrades Korea and Taiwan to "underperform" saying markets have entered downtrend
- Upgrades India and Indonesia to "outperform" citing some uptrend signs

_BUZZ-JPM downgrades Korea, Taiwan; upgrades India, Indonesia on technicals| Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian tourism gains global popularity*
Senin, 4 Januari 2016 12:46 WIB | 357 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian tourisms popularity is expected to rise following the recognition given by two world reputed media firms, which earned the countrys tourism destinations --- Raja Ampat, Komodo Park, and Bali --- a top global rating.

The New York-based Travel+Leisure Magazine has named Bali, Indonesias tourist resort island, as the worlds second-best island after the Galapagos Islands of Ecuador.

Meanwhile, the Cable News Network (CNN), in its international edition at the end of 2015, named Raja Ampat in West Papua and the Komodo National Park in East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) as the worlds best snorkeling destinations.

The Association of the Indonesian Tours and Travel Agencies (Asita) for NTT office has lauded the recognition given to Raja Ampat in West Papua and the Komodo National Park of NTT as the worlds best snorkeling destinations.

"We laud the recognition by CNN, which has involved maritime experts in its survey to select the worlds favorite snorkeling sites. The survey is a concrete effort that has given NTT the status of a world-class tourism destination," Abednego Frans, the NTT Asita chairman, stated in the Kupang Provincial capital of NTT on Sunday.

At the end of 2015, CNNs international edition, held a survey involving several maritime experts in selecting their respective favorite snorkeling destinations.

Their responses were summarized in an article titled "11 of the worlds best snorkeling destinations."

According to Tourism Minister Arief Yahya, Raja Ampat in West Papua and the Komodo National Park in NTT have been named the worlds best snorkeling locations.

"Indonesia has simultaneously won two top places: Raja Ampat as the best and Komodo as the second-best snorkeling destinations in the world," Minister Yahya remarked on Sunday.

The two Indonesian destinations have beaten the islands of Galapagos, which were ranked third in the survey, the minister noted.

Besides Raja Ampat and the Komodo National Park, Bali has also been named one of the worlds best islands, according to the minister.

He expressed pride on Bali being selected as one of the worlds best islands by the US Travel+Leisure Magazine at the end of 2015.

The Travel+Leisure is a monthly magazine based in New York, with 4.8 million readers. It is the biggest competitor of Conde Nast Traveler and National Geographic Traveler.

"I am very proud of Bali being selected as one of the worlds best islands," the minister affirmed here on Sunday.

Based on the Travel+Leisure Magazines ratings, the worlds best islands are the Galapagos Islands of Ecuador with a score of 90.82, Bali of Indonesia with 88.98 score, Maldives with 88.53, Tasmania of Australia with 88.32, Santorini of Greece with 87.93, Moorea of French Polynesia with 87.90, Maui of Hawaii with 87.89, Kauai of Hawaii with 87.88, the Great Barrier Reef of Australia with 87.31, and Malta with 86.90.

The minister expressed pride on the trust placed on Bali by the world community, which has lauded its natural beauty, the uniqueness of its culture, and the hospitality of its people. 

Although the Galapagos Islands came first in the best world island category, yet it was placed behind Raja Ampat and the Komodo National Park in the worlds best snorkeling category.

Topping the list of 11 places, Raja Ampat in West Papua is a habitat for 75 percent of all known coral species in the world. The National Park of Komodo in NTT came second in the list.

The Galapagos Islands in Ecuador was ranked third followed by the Coral Triangles in the Asia Pacific, the Philippines, Silver Bank of the Republic of Dominica, Palau in Micronesia, the Great Barrier Reef in Australia, the Solomon Islands , Isla Holbox in Mexico, and the Kealakekua Bay in Big Island, Hawaii.

The minister attributed the finding and promotion of potential tourist destinations in the country to the hard work of all related agencies. 

"Intensive promotional campaigns have begun to bear fruits," he pointed out.

The minister said he would promote other destinations in the country whose beauty were not inferior to that of Bali.

"We have to be confident that our tourism destinations are great for snorkeling, with beautiful diving sites. We can outclass Galapagos, even with our two tourist destinations of Raja Ampat and Komodo," he stated.

Arief said the "Wonderful Indonesia" brand has risen from the 100th ranking to the 47th in 2015, thereby beating the "Amazing Thailand" brand ranked 83rd and the "Truly Asia Malaysia" brand, which is ranked 96th.

He said all Indonesians should be aware of the countrys tourism potentials and together create and maintain a supporting climate to develop the countrys tourism industry.

Frans of Asita remarked that the tourism sector had become one of the countrys competitive economic pillars. It could boost foreign tourist arrivals and help realize its targets.

The government has set a target to attract 10 million foreign tourist arrivals in 2015, 12 million in 2016, and 20 million by 2019.

"Hong Kong, Japan, and Australia will consecutively be the biggest foreign tourist exporters to Indonesia. We hope NTT would receive five percent of the foreign tourists visiting the country. Therefore, we should support it through tourism promotion and regional tourism packages," said Abednego. 

In the meantime, the Bali Tourism Office has set a target to attract 4.2 million tourists in 2016.

"This is a provisional target. We have not made detailed calculations as we still have to coordinate with the Udayana University. Ideally, it should be 4.5 million, but we cannot set a target recklessly," Head of the Bali Tourism Office Anak Agung Gede Yuniartha Putra noted.

He made the remarks on the sidelines of a function marking the inauguration of the executive board members of the Bali chapter of the Indonesian Hotel and Restaurant Association (PHRI) on December 16, 2015.(*)


Indonesian tourism gains global popularity - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*President’s Bullishness Does Little for Bourse as 2016 Trading Opens

Jakarta.* The Jakarta Composite Index dipped slightly on the first trading day of the new year, after President Joko Widodo rang the opening bell expressing confidence in Indonesia’s economic prospects in 2016.

The JCI slid by 0.2 percent at the opening before recovering to 4,603.39 as of 10:10 a.m. Investors are awaiting inflation and consumer confidence data to be announced later today, while shaky government finances have left investors cautious.

Joko claimed Indonesia had passed the worst of the current economic malaise in 2015, when economic growth hits its slowest pace since 2009. “I am optimistic that the economy will be better in 2016,” he added.

Investors are awaiting the results of Bank Indonesia’s consumer confidence survey, which should point to where household consumption – which accounts for half of the country’s economy – is heading over the next three months.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) is also scheduled to announce today the 2015 inflation rate. Inflation may have slowed to 3.1 percent last year, according to Finance Ministry estimation, from 8.4 percent in 2014, strengthening the case for BI to cut its key interest rate from the current 7.5 percent to stimulate lending and growth.

The government’s efforts to cut red tapes and taxes should help boost economic growth to 5.3 percent next year from an estimated 4.7 percent this year, Joko said.

But he made no mention of the state budget, battered by plunging revenues from commodities and poor tax receipts.

On Sunday, the government announced that the budget deficit amounted to 2.8 percent of GDP in 2015, up from 2.25 percent of GDP recorded in 2014 and flirting with the legal limit of 3 percent – which, if breached, could be grounds for the House of Representatives to seek to impeach the president.

The country’s primary deficit – a measure showing the country is taking on new debt at a higher rate that it is paying back existing ones – almost tripled to Rp 162 trillion ($11.7 billion) in 2015 from Rp 94 trillion in 2014.

Rising state demand for debt could crowd out the financial market, which is already experiencing tight liquidity amid capital outflows, and, in turn, limit the prospect for gains on the stock market.

President’s Bullishness Does Little for Bourse as 2016 Trading Opens | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nusantara

*Domine Eduard Osok Airport Renovation, Gateway to Raja Ampat National Marine Park*

*



*
*



*


*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*



NOTE: East Indonesia is the least developed part of indonesia, but it seems Jokowi government currently focusing his development on east indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Railways can solve Papua`s transportation problems*
Senin, 4 Januari 2016 18:50 WIB | 11 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




Map of transportation in Papua. (kemenhub.go.id)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Railways are considered to be the most economical and efficient means to solve the transportation problems in Indonesias easternmost provinces of Papua and West Papua.

The people in the two provinces have, for several years, relied on sea and air transport, and they now need overland transportation, such as train service for them to travel from one district to another.

Railway systems are the backbone of transportation globally as they provide fast, high capacity, safe, and punctual transportation with good environmental performance and energy efficiency.

In light of this, the people of Papua and West Papua have expressed hope that the plan to build a railway system there would be implemented immediately.

Karlos Dorowe, a West Papua youth leader, remarked in Sorong on Monday that the railway project could be realized during the administration of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Vice President Jusuf Kalla.

"We hope the railway line, which has been planned since a long time, would be realized during the present government of President Jokowi and Vice President Kalla," Dorowe stated.

He noted that the local community had long awaited the implementation of the railway project.

Dorowe affirmed that railways offer the right solution to solving the transportation problems in Papua and West Papua, which have so far relied solely on sea and air transport that are much more expensive, and only a few people from the high-income group could afford air transport.

"Land transportation facility is very limited to the urban areas. There are no roads connecting one district to another in the province," he pointed out.

He stated that the local people strongly supported the governments plan to build a rail transport facility to link Sorong in the western end to the West Papua provincial city of Manokwari.

According to Dorowe, the railway transport facility would help to boost the provinces economy.

"We are confident that both President Jokowi and Vice President Kalla would pay special attention to the development in West Papua," he affirmed.

West Papua Transportation and Communication Department spokesman Bambang Heriawan Soesanto said in Manokwari early in December 2015 that the master plan of a railway project in the province was expected to be completed immediately.

"The railway system should be available soon as this program is important for large-scale economic development in West Papua," Soesanto remarked.

He stated that the consulting and technical teams from the West Papua Department of Transportation and Communication had been on the field to survey, assess, and seek inputs on the districts and cities that will be covered by the railway network.

Soesanto stated that the construction of a railway network in West Papua is a great program with a long-term vision.

He believes that the existence of a railway network in West Papua will be able to improve effectiveness and efficiency in the distribution of mining, agricultural, and plantation commodities to support the regional economy.

"With the existence of a railway network, oil, gas, minerals, coal, and agricultural and other natural resources can be distributed more quickly and at relatively low costs," he pointed out.

He expressed hope that the people and all public elements in the area would support the railway network, which has been launched by the central government.

President Joko Widodo has indicated that construction of the project would start in 2016.

"The government would likely start construction of railway track in Papua from Sorong in 2016," the president said during a visit to Sorong on the eve of the new year.

He pledged that all districts in West Papua would be connected with railway tracks in 2018.

"I hope the feasibility study of the project would be wrapped up in the last quarter of 2015 and work would start to build the facility in 2016," Jokowi said some time ago last September.

Development of the railway transport facility in Papua is aimed at underscoring that the government wants to bring prosperity to all regions in the country.

"We do not want to hear people saying that the government is interested only in developing Java," Jokowi said when inaugurating the ground breaking ceremony of the LRT Indonesia at Taman Mini Indonesia Indah last September.

Besides railway project in Papua, the central government also expected that the construction work of Trans Kalimantan railway line would be completed in 2020.

"The construction of the railway line connecting all regions of Kalimantan is part of the central governments program and is funded by the state budget. We in the region are only facilitating and supporting its implementation," Mahmud Syamsul Hadi, a spokesman of the East Kalimantan transportation office, stated in Samarinda, recently.

Currently, the feasibility study is ongoing, and the environmental impact assessment will be carried out in 2016.

A feasibility study is being conducted on the 89-kilometer-long Balikpapan-Samarinda line.

The actual construction work will be carried out from 2018 until 2020, with funding allocated from the state budget through a multi-year pattern.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

Railways can solve Papua`s transportation problems - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Performance of south east Asia's largest economy in 2015 
The stories about Asia in 2015, are about economic slowdown and currency depreciation. Indonesia is no exception, as it cut its GDP growth projections, and found ways to maneuver through the crisis. CCTV's Andy Saputra looks at how the country performed last year, and what's in store in 2016.


----------



## MarveL

pada pindah dimari.... thread sebelah baru paceklik anggaran...


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to import 600,000 live cows in 2016*
Senin, 4 Januari 2016 22:49 WIB | 492 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Agriculture Minister Andi Arman Sulaiman said the government will still import live cows in 2016 to meet domestic requirement. 

Andi gave no detail including number of cows to be imported, but he said "we will import breeder cows that could give birth 10-12 times."

However, secretary general of the ministry Hary Priyono said the country would import around 600,000 cows in 2016 to meet domestic consumption of 675,000 tons of beef.

The ministry and the Board of Logistics have only a stock of 416,000 tons , therefore, the country would need to import 600,000 cows equivalent to 236,000 tons, he said.

He said there are many cow production centers in the country like East Nusa Tenggara, but buyers prefer to imports because of difficult access to the the centers.

Last month, a new cattle ship began its regular service transporting live cows from East Nusa Tenggara to Jakarta.

The KM Camara Nusantara arrived in Jakartas Tanjung Priok port last month with 353 live cows, the minister said .

With the ship, East Nusa Tenggara began its regular shipments of live cows to Jakarta.

The 353 male Bali cows were ordered by the state run Board of Logistics (Bulog), the minister said, welcoming the first shipment at Tanjung Priok.

The live cows each weighing 250-350 kilograms, would produce 125 kilograms of meat on the average, the minister said.

The minister said the plan was that shipments by KM Camara Nusantara would be made twice every month from East Nusa Tenggara bringing around 150,000-200,000 beef cows a year to Jakarta.

He said the vessel would also brought in beef cows from South Sulawesi, West Nusa Tenggara , East Java and Lampung to Jakarta.

He said the target is to change the market structure with 80 percent of beef requirement in Jakarta to be locally supplied.

So far beef market in Jakarta has been dominated by meat of imported cows mainly from Australia.

The minister said he hoped the operation of the cattle ship would reduce cow transport and distribution costs in the country.

The government of President Joko Widodo is set to improve efficiency in the distribution of beef cow by using local cattle ships .

Transport problem has caused the price to soar making it difficult in shipment of live cows from the regions especially East Nusa Tanggara to Jakarta .

The availability of the special cattle ship would better guarantee market for cows from the breeding centers and supply of beef with a lower prices in consuming regions, the minister said. 

The KM Camara Nusantara 1 has spaces enough for 500 cows with international standard . It will be busy transporting live cows from production centers in East and West Nusa Tenggara and East Java to the Greater Jakarta area , the largest consuming region in the.(*)


Indonesia to import 600,000 live cows in 2016 - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Food, beverage industry 
indifferent to AEC*
Khoirul Amin and Prima Wirayani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, January 04 2016, 4:27 PM







While New Year’s Eve fireworks across Southeast Asia marked the birth of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC), part of the ASEAN Community, Indonesia’s food and beverage associations foresee no significant change in the business landscape unless standards and regulations are harmonized. 

Indonesian Food and Beverage Association (Gapmmi) chairman Adhi S. Lukman said over the weekend that the AEC would bring about no major changes for the industry, as most ASEAN members had already progressed with tariff barrier reductions over the last five years. 

“We won’t see anything new with the birth of the AEC, as most ASEAN countries reduced over 90 percent of tariffs [on goods] to zero percent during the period of 2010 to 2015,” he said. 

However, he added that the government should begin to regard Southeast Asia as a greater Indonesia and employ an ASEAN-centered mindset when formulating policies in the future. 

“The harmonization is indeed not an easy process, as each ASEAN member tends to cleave to its own interests. This is something that needs to be resolved,” he said.

One of the ongoing discussions among ASEAN member countries regards the definition of ASEAN products, with some defining them as goods traded and/or produced within the region and some others defining them solely as goods produced there. 

The assistant to the coordinating economic minister for trade and industry, Edy Putra Irawady, said last week that the government was preparing to boost the local industry’s competitiveness by slashing red tape. 

“We’re now working on incentives for special economic zones, bounded logistics centers, an inland free-trade agreement [FTA] and a government regulation on industrial zones,” Edy said. 

He added that all the policies were expected to help Indonesia and Indonesian products compete with other AEC members.

The AEC, one of the three pillars of the newly born ASEAN Community, will deepen integration among the 10 ASEAN member countries by providing freer movement of goods, people and services. 

Brunei Darussalam, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore and Thailand were set to implement full integration by the end of 2015, while Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Vietnam are expected to fully join by 2018. 

The community will form a single market and production base of some 620 million people with combined gross domestic product (GDP) of US$2.7 trillion. 

Gapmmi’s Adhi said that while local food and beverage business players were unexcited by the official launch of the AEC, they were confident about their business prospects, though still cautious about the possible tougher competition. 

The fact that ASEAN countries had been reducing trade barriers long before the launch of the AEC had opened possibilities for Indonesia’s retailers to expand their businesses, he said. 

Local minimarket chain Alfamart, Adhi said, was in the process of building 100 outlets in the Philippines, while rival chain Indomaret was mulling a similar move.

“What we need to look at is improving our human resources for marketing. Traditionally, people sell products overseas by literally exporting the products [without marketing them],” he said. 

Many business groups have voiced concerns that Indonesia will serve solely as a market within the AEC, and not as a production base. This view was shared by a consumer, Dipta Dadia, a 29-year-old private-sector employee, who said he had noticed more imported processed food and beverages at the supermarkets he frequented. 

“However, their prices are still higher than local products and their taste sometimes doesn’t suit my palate,” he said in Central Jakarta, adding that he sometimes bought imported instant noodles and chocolate, among other products. 

Wider access to imported products in the wake of the implementation of the AEC did not significantly affect his consumption behavior, he said, as such products were not staple foods and not consumed on a daily basis. 

The concern was also shared by Association of Indonesian Soft Drink Producers (Asrim) chairman Triyono Prijosoesilo, who said local regulation constraints could mean Indonesia became merely a market for other ASEAN nations. 

“We want to see Indonesia as a production base, but if there are too many cost components, investors may opt for neighboring countries as a production base,” he said, adding that Asrim had voiced concern over the government’s plan to impose excise on carbonated and sweetened drinks. 

The plan was recently discussed by the government and the House of Representatives as a way to help boost the government’s excise revenue. 

But doing so would be a hindrance for the beverage industry amid growing foreign investment in the beverage industry, Triyono said.
____________________________________

_To receive comprehensive and earlier access to The Jakarta Post print edition, please subscribe to our epaper through iOS' iTunes, Android's Google Play, Blackberry World or Microsoft's Windows Store. Subscription includes free daily editions of The Nation, The Star Malaysia, the Philippine Daily Inquirer and Asia News._


_For print subscription, please contact our call center at (+6221) 5360014 or subscription@thejakartapost.com_

- See more at: Food, beverage industry indifferent to AEC | The Jakarta Post See more at: Food, beverage industry indifferent to AEC | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> pada pindah dimari.... thread sebelah baru paceklik anggaran...



Anggaran sih ada, rencana pengadaan juga siap, cuma beritanya belum pada keluar..


----------



## Nike

@pr1v4t33r 

berita yang udah keluar sih

1. Kodam di Papua Barat dan Sulawesi Barat sudah jadi tahun ini, disertai dengan pembentukan yon raider dan segala alutsistanya. (Pemindahan personal dari unit Kodam dan Babinsa di Pulau Jawa untuk mengisi post dan yon tempur yang baru)
2. Kopassus nambah satu yon lagi
3. Pasmar 3 sedang dipersiapkan di Papua

Semoga ada crash program buat pembentukan armada AL yang baru

*Inflation in 2016 to Remain ‘Tame,' Room for Rate Cuts Seen in Q1, Q2: Analysts

Jakarta.* Bank Indonesia will likely be comfortable with inflation staying below 5 percent, providing room for the central bank to cut its key rate in the first and second quarters, analysts said.

Indonesia's annual inflation rate was 3.35 percent in December, the lowest year-on-year reading since December 2009 and significantly eased from November’s 4.89 percent, the Central Statistics Bureau announced today.

“[It was] above our and consensus expectations. The sharp decline in headline inflation was helped by the high base last year as the aggressive fuel subsidy cut pushed up gasoline prices nearly 31 percent,” Barclays economists Wai Ho Leong and Angela Hsieh wrote in a note to clients on Monday.

Barclays estimated Indonesia’s December headline inflation at 2.9 percent, while market consensus saw a 3.0 percent figure.

Leon and Hsieh were referring to President Joko Widodo’s move in November 2014 to raise subsidized fuel prices by an average 33.6 percent as he sought to shift subsidy spending to productive sectors. By December, as effects of the increase diminished, inflation cooled significantly.

Looking forward, according to Ho Leong and Hsieh, with the government lowering the price of low-octane Premium gasoline to Rp 7,150 (51 US cents) per liter from Rp 7,400 and the price of diesel to Rp 5,950 per liter from Rp 6,700 that will be effective from Jan. 5, Barclays lowered its 2016 inflation forecast by 20 basis points to 4.2 percent year-on-year.

“With inflation likely to fall back within Bank Indonesia’s target range of 3 percent-5 percent throughout 2016, we believe it opens up room for further easing,” said the two Barclays analysts.

“This is also consistent with BI’s comment on Dec. 17 when the central bank said room for loosening remained open. We maintain our forecast and look for two-25 basis points rate cuts next year – one in the first quarter and another in the second quarter,” they said.

Other analysts supported the hypothesis of more room for Indonesia’s central bank to cut its key rate.

Wellian Wiranto, an economist at OCBC in Singapore, said Bank Indonesia is likely to cut its key rate to 7.0 percent and keep it that level for the rest of the year, as it also seeks to maintain stability for the rupiah that may be threatened by possible capital outflow after the US Federal Reserves raised its key rate.

Inflation in 2016 to Remain ‘Tame,' Room for Rate Cuts Seen in Q1, Q2: Analysts | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Anggaran sih ada, rencana pengadaan juga siap, cuma beritanya belum pada keluar..


Nanya om, Di 2015 kontrak pembelian alutsista apa ajah sih? Apa buat bayar pesananan yg kmrin? Kok sepi2 ajah atau cuma ane yg ketinggalan berita.


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Nanya om, Di 2015 kontrak pembelian alutsista apa ajah sih? Apa buat bayar pesananan yg kmrin? Kok sepi2 ajah atau cuma ane yg ketinggalan berita.



tactical radio pack, amunisi dan rifle, biaya refurbish beberapa KRI didalam negeri, pengadaan alat komunikasi dan surveillance, infantry combat gear.

kebanyakan sih barang pelengkap

big ticket items kan tahun 2016 seharusnya....

*Indonesia`s economy expected to perform better this year*
Senin, 4 Januari 2016 20:38 WIB | 763 Views
Pewarta: Suharto





Infrastructure development marks the growth of the Indonesian economy entered 2016. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian economy is expected to perform better this year than it did last year after the government issued a series of economic policy packages.

Since September last year, the government has issued at least seven economic policy packages aimed at strengthening the national economy amid a global economic slowdown.

By deregulating an assortment of economic policies, the government intends to attract more investment to support the economic growth by scrapping a number of rules seen as bottlenecks in the way of investment, offering a plenty of tax breaks, and cutting the red tape in the investment sector.

The deregulation of economic policies also simplifies issuance of permits in the forestry sector to allow more investment from miners, geothermal investors and forestry firms and offers incentives in the form of more attractive rates to exporters depositing their foreign exchange earnings in local banks.

In addition, the deregulation of economic policies also offers companies the issuance of a license within three-hours of application if they wish to operate in industrial parks with a total investment of more than Rp100 billion or employ a minimum of 1,000 workers.

Following deregulated economic policies, the minimum wages are now calculated by using each provinces inflation rate and economic growth, thereby enabling businesses to better estimate their labor costs which are part of production costs.

The series of economic policy packages are expected to attract more investment and create more jobs, which will eventually boost the peoples purchasing power and increase domestic consumption, one of the engines of the countrys economic growth.

Many parties including businesspeople and bankers believe the economic policy packages will begin showing results in 2016.

The World Bank has predicted that the Indonesian economy will expand by 5.3 percent this year, higher than the economic growth forecast of 4.7 percent for last year.

World Bank chief economist for Indonesia Ndiame Diop was quoted by Bisnis.com as saying last year that the economic policy packages will begin to have a positive impact on the public this year.

He predicted that government spending will increase to 3.2 percent this year from last years forecast of 2.1 percent, while capital expenditures will go up to 5 percent this year from the 2015 projection of 3.7 percent.

Indonesias exports are expected to grow by 4.7 percent and imports to increase by 3.6 percent this year, along with the expected recovery of global trade.

The expected robust economy of China, one of Indonesias main trade partners, is predicted to boost demand for Indonesian commodities.

Meanwhile, the Association of Indonesian Businessmen (Apindo) has expressed optimism that the economic growth this year will be better than that of last year despite global economic pressure.

"The pressure is still heavy, but we believe there has been an anti climax when we look at the macro development and the optimism of the World Bank which has predicted the global economic growth to increase to 3.6 percent from 3.2 percent," Apindo Chairman Hariyadi Sukamdani said in December last year.

He noted that the Indonesian economy grew at a slow pace last year as infrastructure projects did not run optimally, while the government has committed itself to boosting infrastructure projects starting early this year. The government-set economic growth target of 5.2 percent for this year is quite realistic, he said.

The Asian Development Bank (ADB), in the supplement to its year-end report Outlook Update issued early December last year, has also predicted that the condition of the Indonesian economy will be better this year, with economic growth projected at 5.3 percent although it was revised down slightly due to the suspended recovery of the export sector.

However, Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo noted that four challenges will lie ahead to boost the economy. First of these will be the Chinese economic slowdown; second, downward trend of the global commodity prices; third, uncertainty about the Federal Reserves policy; and fourth challenge will be the increasing capital outflow.

The central bank said the economy will still be difficult to grow and that it has adopted a consistent and prudential monetary policy to keep the inflation and current account deficit in check this year. The measure is also aimed at maintaining the rupiahs stable exchange rate as per the economic fundamentals.

Despite the challenges, Bank Indonesia noted that four domestic strengths will help economic growth, including the economic policy packages which support investment and domestic industry and discipline in managing macro economy.

The Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) has predicted the economy will grow by 5 percent, slower than the governments target of 5.3 percent for this year.

Indef director Enny Sri Hartati told a national seminar on 2016 Indonesian economic projection in November last year that a wide range of problems will still hinder the economic growth this year.

The problems include Chinese economic slowdown, uncertainty about the Fed fund rate, slow household consumption and declining exports.

To spur the economic growth and take it beyond 5 percent, she suggested that the government should improve the peoples purchasing power and encourage investment.
(T.S012/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

Indonesia`s economy expected to perform better this year - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> tactical radio pack, amunisi dan rifle, biaya refurbish beberapa KRI didalam negeri, pengadaan alat komunikasi dan surveillance, infantry combat gear.
> 
> kebanyakan sih barang pelengkap
> 
> big ticket items kan tahun 2016 seharusnya....
> 
> *Indonesia`s economy expected to perform better this year*
> Senin, 4 Januari 2016 20:38 WIB | 763 Views
> Pewarta: Suharto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infrastructure development marks the growth of the Indonesian economy entered 2016. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian economy is expected to perform better this year than it did last year after the government issued a series of economic policy packages.
> 
> Since September last year, the government has issued at least seven economic policy packages aimed at strengthening the national economy amid a global economic slowdown.
> 
> By deregulating an assortment of economic policies, the government intends to attract more investment to support the economic growth by scrapping a number of rules seen as bottlenecks in the way of investment, offering a plenty of tax breaks, and cutting the red tape in the investment sector.
> 
> The deregulation of economic policies also simplifies issuance of permits in the forestry sector to allow more investment from miners, geothermal investors and forestry firms and offers incentives in the form of more attractive rates to exporters depositing their foreign exchange earnings in local banks.
> 
> In addition, the deregulation of economic policies also offers companies the issuance of a license within three-hours of application if they wish to operate in industrial parks with a total investment of more than Rp100 billion or employ a minimum of 1,000 workers.
> 
> Following deregulated economic policies, the minimum wages are now calculated by using each provinces inflation rate and economic growth, thereby enabling businesses to better estimate their labor costs which are part of production costs.
> 
> The series of economic policy packages are expected to attract more investment and create more jobs, which will eventually boost the peoples purchasing power and increase domestic consumption, one of the engines of the countrys economic growth.
> 
> Many parties including businesspeople and bankers believe the economic policy packages will begin showing results in 2016.
> 
> The World Bank has predicted that the Indonesian economy will expand by 5.3 percent this year, higher than the economic growth forecast of 4.7 percent for last year.
> 
> World Bank chief economist for Indonesia Ndiame Diop was quoted by Bisnis.com as saying last year that the economic policy packages will begin to have a positive impact on the public this year.
> 
> He predicted that government spending will increase to 3.2 percent this year from last years forecast of 2.1 percent, while capital expenditures will go up to 5 percent this year from the 2015 projection of 3.7 percent.
> 
> Indonesias exports are expected to grow by 4.7 percent and imports to increase by 3.6 percent this year, along with the expected recovery of global trade.
> 
> The expected robust economy of China, one of Indonesias main trade partners, is predicted to boost demand for Indonesian commodities.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Association of Indonesian Businessmen (Apindo) has expressed optimism that the economic growth this year will be better than that of last year despite global economic pressure.
> 
> "The pressure is still heavy, but we believe there has been an anti climax when we look at the macro development and the optimism of the World Bank which has predicted the global economic growth to increase to 3.6 percent from 3.2 percent," Apindo Chairman Hariyadi Sukamdani said in December last year.
> 
> He noted that the Indonesian economy grew at a slow pace last year as infrastructure projects did not run optimally, while the government has committed itself to boosting infrastructure projects starting early this year. The government-set economic growth target of 5.2 percent for this year is quite realistic, he said.
> 
> The Asian Development Bank (ADB), in the supplement to its year-end report Outlook Update issued early December last year, has also predicted that the condition of the Indonesian economy will be better this year, with economic growth projected at 5.3 percent although it was revised down slightly due to the suspended recovery of the export sector.
> 
> However, Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo noted that four challenges will lie ahead to boost the economy. First of these will be the Chinese economic slowdown; second, downward trend of the global commodity prices; third, uncertainty about the Federal Reserves policy; and fourth challenge will be the increasing capital outflow.
> 
> The central bank said the economy will still be difficult to grow and that it has adopted a consistent and prudential monetary policy to keep the inflation and current account deficit in check this year. The measure is also aimed at maintaining the rupiahs stable exchange rate as per the economic fundamentals.
> 
> Despite the challenges, Bank Indonesia noted that four domestic strengths will help economic growth, including the economic policy packages which support investment and domestic industry and discipline in managing macro economy.
> 
> The Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) has predicted the economy will grow by 5 percent, slower than the governments target of 5.3 percent for this year.
> 
> Indef director Enny Sri Hartati told a national seminar on 2016 Indonesian economic projection in November last year that a wide range of problems will still hinder the economic growth this year.
> 
> The problems include Chinese economic slowdown, uncertainty about the Fed fund rate, slow household consumption and declining exports.
> 
> To spur the economic growth and take it beyond 5 percent, she suggested that the government should improve the peoples purchasing power and encourage investment.
> (T.S012/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)
> 
> Indonesia`s economy expected to perform better this year - ANTARA News


Maksih tan. Pantes sepi, ternyata cuma brg pelengkap. 2016 sih berharap kontrak Su-35 deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*For Shipbuilders, Life’s a State-Funded Beach

Jakarta.* Indonesian shipbuilders expect a bumper year thanks to orders from state-owned energy company Pertamina and the maritime ministry.

Pertamina has placed orders worth a combined Rp 4 trillion ($289 million) for vessels this year, while the maritime ministry has commissioned 3,325 new medium and small boats, according to Indonesia Shipbuilding and Offshore Association (Iperindo) chairman Eddy Kurniawan Logam.

“This will be a very busy year for the country’s shipbuilders,” Eddy told the Jakarta Globe.

However, he noted that orders from the private sector remained scant, blaming a drop in global commodity price for compelling companies to cut back on their spending.

*Iperindo is urging the government to waive import taxes on ship components and spare parts, in light of the high costs brought about by the weak rupiah. Local shipbuilders rely heavily on imported parts because of a lack of local manufacturing capacity.*

The government last month announced an import tax exemption on airplane components, as part of its series of economic stimulus measures aimed at cutting red tape and reinvigorating economic growth.

For Shipbuilders, Life’s a State-Funded Beach | Jakarta Globe


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jokowi Form Finance Committee Sharia, Ready to outperform Malaysia.

Jokowi Bentuk Komite Keuangan Syariah, Siap Ungguli Malaysia


----------



## Nike

*Big coal miners plan higher 
production this year*
Raras Cahyafitri, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, January 04 2016, 4:38 PM




The country’s major coal miners plan to further boost production in 2016 although analysts estimate that an oversupply in the world’s coal market will continue.

The production levels proposed by large coal miners are quite different from those filed by small and medium coal miners, who mostly plan to reduce production on account of low demand in the world’s coal market.

According to data from the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry’s mineral and coal directorate general, by mid-December, as many as 71 companies, consisting of 64 coal contract of work holders and 7 permit holders, proposed a total of 303.33 million tons of production in 2016. The 2016 production plan will be far lower compared to the proposed 419 million tons in 2015.

The ministry’s director for coal, Adhi Wibowo, said that a large number of small coal producers had yet to file their production plans for this year. However, their contribution to the country’s total production is quite small.

Figures from the mineral and coal directorate general showed that most big firms actually planned to increase their output.

Among 11 firms producing more than 5 million tons, only two firms proposed lower output in 2016, namely PT Adaro Indonesia with a slight 0.8 percent cut and PT Kideco Jaya Agung with almost 18 percent.

President director of Adaro Energy, the owner of Adaro Indonesia, Garibaldi Thohir said earlier that his company would set output at a range of 52 to 54 million tons in 2016, around 7 percent lower compared to targeted output in 2015 of 54 to 56 million tons.

“We sell most of our coal under long-term contracts and only a little we offer on the spot market. We will reduce the amount [of coal offered] on the spot market,” he said.

Meanwhile, Kideco is unlikely to raise its production because its sales remain sluggish. Figures from Jakarta-listed Indika Energy, which is Kideco’s parent firm, showed that the subsidiary company had suffered from a 15.6 percent drop in selling price from January to September 2015. The company also became less aggressive as its realization of capital expenditure, particularly for maintenance and heavy equipment spending, stood at only US$4.3 million during the first nine months of 2015, only around 25 percent of the budgeted $17.8 million. 

On the other hand, state-owned PT Bukit Asam will boost its output this year, partly because a new train transport facility and long-term contract have been sealed. 

Adhi said that small miners with less than 3 million tons in production tended to cut output because they were the most affected by plunging prices. Meanwhile, big firms continue to increase their production.

“There are fixed costs companies have to pay. To pay the costs, increasing the production volume is the only way. However, we will evaluate further if higher production is meaningless and firms continue seeing losses, we will reject the proposals,” Adhi said.

He revealed that the company that proposed the highest drop in output for 2016 was PT Kaltim Jaya Mineral, which slashed its plan to only 150,000 tons in 2016 compared to 1.2 million tons in 2015.

Global coal companies have been suffering from declining prices, particularly on slowing growth of demand while stockpiles continue to rise as producers pump up output. The benchmark thermal coal price at Newcastle Port in Australia fell to US$50.63 per ton in the last two weeks of December, according to figures from Bloomberg. The price was the lowest level since December 2006.

Indonesia’s coal reference price (HBA) for December was set at $53.51 per ton, around 16 percent lower compared to a reference price of $63.84 per ton set in January. The December price is around 57 percent lower compared to the all-time high HBA price of $127.05 per ton set in February 2011.

- See more at: Big coal miners plan higher production this year | The Jakarta Post See more at: Big coal miners plan higher production this year | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

i hope you dont mind to put some pictures in the news madame/lads......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CGK, T3 Ultimate's progress







Satellite-Backed FirstNet to Bring Internet to Indonesia's Remote Areas
_Lippo Group, one of the country's largest business conglomerates, is rolling out First Net, a satellite-backed internet service, in a bid to bring Internet access to rural and remote areas of Indonesia. The satellite service promises Internet access at a speed of 2 megabytes per second to 20 megabytes per second, using VSAT units. The monthly service is set at a price range of up to Rp 15 million ($1085), according to the company's official website._





_Satellite-Backed FirstNet to Bring Internet to Indonesia's Remote Areas | Jakarta Globe_



Kimia Farma to Spend $72 Million on Expansion This Year
_State-controlled pharmaceutical company Kimia Farma has allocated Rp 1 trillion ($72 million) for capital expenditure this year. The company plans to build a build a drug ingredient factory in Cikarang and a medicine plant in Banjaran, both in West Java. Kimia Farma, Indonesia’s third-biggest listed pharmaceutical company, also plans to expand its salt factory in East Java as well as its medical equipment factory in Bali. _






_Kimia Farma to Spend Rp 1t on Expansion This Year | Jakarta Globe_



Wika Beton Aims for New Contracts Worth $290 Million in 2016
_Wijaya Karya Beton, the concrete-making arm of state-owned builder Wijaya Karya, better known as Wika, is seeking to secure new contracts this year with a combined value of up to Rp 4 trillion ($290 million), up 14 percent from last year's Rp 3.5 trillion, backed by the government's promise to accelerate infrastructure spending._





_Wika Beton Aims for New Contracts Worth Rp 4t in 2016 | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The discovery of new artifact in Boyolali regency






Warga memperlihatkan arca yang ditemukan di Dusun Ngares, Kadireso, Teras, Boyolali, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (5/1). Warga setempat menemukan sebuah arca setinggi 70 cm dan tujuh alas batu kuno di lahan pertanian yang dijadikan tempat pembuatan batu bata. Hingga saat ini belum ada kajian arkeologi untuk menentukan jenis dan periodesasi temuan arca dan batu tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho/kye/15.






Warga memperlihatkan arca yang ditemukan di Dusun Ngares, Kadireso, Teras, Boyolali, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (5/1). Warga setempat menemukan sebuah arca setinggi 70 cm dan tujuh alas batu kuno di lahan pertanian yang dijadikan tempat pembuatan batu bata. Hingga saat ini belum ada kajian arkeologi untuk menentukan jenis dan periodesasi temuan arca dan batu tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho/kye/15.

i believe beneath the soil still lie more treasure waiting to be discovered

in Malang, November 2015 has been discovered Ganesh statue along with red brick and head snake of Majapahit identity






Sejarawan Dwi Cahyono (kanan) bersama aparat keamanan mengamati arca Ganesha yang baru ditemukan di kawasan galian tanah liat desa Mendalanwangi, Malang, Jawa Timur, Jumat (6/11). Diduga arca tersebut merupakan bagian dari reruntuhan candi pemujaan pada masa kerajaan Majapahit pada abad ke-14 Masehi karena di situs tersebut juga ditemukan lingga, arca kepala ular dan bata merah kuno. (ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto)






Sejarawan Dwi Cahyono (kanan) mengukur tinggi arca Ganesha yang baru ditemukan di kawasan galian tanah liat desa Mendalanwangi, Malang, Jawa Timur, Jumat (6/11). Diduga arca tersebut merupakan bagian dari reruntuhan candi pemujaan pada masa kerajaan Majapahit pada abad ke-14 Masehi karena di situs tersebut juga ditemukan lingga, arca kepala ular dan bata merah kuno. (ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

*
Indonesia accelerates railway development*





akarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia needs to develop its railway network in an effort to advance its transportation sector, promote economic activities and ensure connectivity across the country.

With that aim, the government is accelerating the development of railway infrastructure in various parts of the country to promote connectivity. The ventures include railway projects in Java, Sulawesi, Papua and Sumatra which will ensure better connectivity not just among the people but also regions. more >>http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/10...ay-development

*Railways can solve Papua`s transportation problems*






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Railways are considered to be the most economical and efficient means to solve the transportation problems in Indonesias easternmost provinces of Papua and West Papua.

The people in the two provinces have, for several years, relied on sea and air transport, and they now need overland transportation, such as train service for them to travel from one district to another.

Railway systems are the backbone of transportation globally as they provide fast, high capacity, safe, and punctual transportation with good environmental performance and energy efficiency.

more >>> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/10...ation-problems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

madokafc said:


> The discovery of new artifact in Boyolali regency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warga memperlihatkan arca yang ditemukan di Dusun Ngares, Kadireso, Teras, Boyolali, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (5/1). Warga setempat menemukan sebuah arca setinggi 70 cm dan tujuh alas batu kuno di lahan pertanian yang dijadikan tempat pembuatan batu bata. Hingga saat ini belum ada kajian arkeologi untuk menentukan jenis dan periodesasi temuan arca dan batu tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho/kye/15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warga memperlihatkan arca yang ditemukan di Dusun Ngares, Kadireso, Teras, Boyolali, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (5/1). Warga setempat menemukan sebuah arca setinggi 70 cm dan tujuh alas batu kuno di lahan pertanian yang dijadikan tempat pembuatan batu bata. Hingga saat ini belum ada kajian arkeologi untuk menentukan jenis dan periodesasi temuan arca dan batu tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho/kye/15.
> 
> i believe beneath the soil still lie more treasure waiting to be discovered
> 
> in Malang, November 2015 has been discovered Ganesh statue along with red brick and head snake of Majapahit identity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sejarawan Dwi Cahyono (kanan) bersama aparat keamanan mengamati arca Ganesha yang baru ditemukan di kawasan galian tanah liat desa Mendalanwangi, Malang, Jawa Timur, Jumat (6/11). Diduga arca tersebut merupakan bagian dari reruntuhan candi pemujaan pada masa kerajaan Majapahit pada abad ke-14 Masehi karena di situs tersebut juga ditemukan lingga, arca kepala ular dan bata merah kuno. (ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sejarawan Dwi Cahyono (kanan) mengukur tinggi arca Ganesha yang baru ditemukan di kawasan galian tanah liat desa Mendalanwangi, Malang, Jawa Timur, Jumat (6/11). Diduga arca tersebut merupakan bagian dari reruntuhan candi pemujaan pada masa kerajaan Majapahit pada abad ke-14 Masehi karena di situs tersebut juga ditemukan lingga, arca kepala ular dan bata merah kuno. (ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto)



This looks a lot like Hindu God Ganesha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

7 State Border Crossings Stations will be completed in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Cashback Service Snapcart Lands $1.7M Ahead Of Southeast Asia Expansion
_Snapcart, an Indonesia-based startup that runs a service offering consumers rewards in exchange for scans of their shopping receipts, has closed $1.675 million in funding just four months after launch._





_Indonesia Cashback Service Snapcart Lands $1.7M Ahead Of Southeast Asia Expansion | TechCrunch_



Rajaampat and Komodo named world best places for snorkeling
_Rajaampat in Papua Barat and the Komodo National Park in East Nusa Tenggara have been named worlds best snorkeling places, an official quoting a CNN survey, said. Toward the end of 2015, CNN (Cable News Network) of international edition, held a survey involving a number of maritime experts in selecting their respective snorkeling favorites. _

_



_
_11 of the world's best snorkeling destinations - CNN.com_
_antaranews.com/rajaampat-and-komodo-named-world-best-places-for-snorkeling_



_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Business

*Small business boost*
The Jakarta Post | Business | Wed, January 06 2016, 5:53 PM






A vendor packs rice in front of a kiosk at the BSD market in South Tangerang, Banten, on Tuesday. The government will provide people’s business credit (KUR) ranging between Rp 100 trillion (US$7.21 billion) and Rp 120 trillion at 9 percent interest per year to boost business development. The KUR program consists of loans for micro businesses, retailers and Indonesian employee placements.(JP/Ricky Yudhistira)
- See more at: Small business boost | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*MRT PROJECT 

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*On Progress












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Pembetonan Tol Pejagan - BrebesSejumlah pekerja menyelesaikan proyek pembetonan jalan Tol Pejagan_Brebes di Desa Rancawuluh, Brebes, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (6/1). Menurut pihak pelaksana proyek Waskita, tol Pejagan-Brebes sepanjang 22 kilometer ditargetkan selesai pada Maret mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)


Rabu, 6 Januari 2016 14:16 WIB | 142 Views






Pembetonan Tol Pejagan - BrebesSejumlah pekerja menyelesaikan proyek pembetonan jalan Tol Pejagan - Brebes di Desa Rancawuluh, Brebes, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (6/1). Menurut pihak pelaksana proyek Waskita, tol Pejagan-Brebes sepanjang 22 kilometer ditargetkan selesai pada Maret mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)

*Semarang`s old town being developed into world-class tourist destination*
Rabu, 6 Januari 2016 19:16 WIB | 306 Views

Semarang, C Java (ANTARA News) - The old town of Semarang is being developed into a world-class tourist destination to increase the number of tourist arrivals in the capital of Central Java Province.

The infrastructure and old buildings in Semarangs old town are being repaired with the assistance of the Central Java provincial administration and the central government, acting Semarang Mayor Tavip Supriyanto stated here recently.

The Old Town of Semarang Revitalization Project was officially launched in front of the Johar Post office Headquarters on New Years Eve 2016.

Several businessmen from Semarang and Jakarta will also help in the old towns restoration project as they care for the nations heritage.

The central government has allocated funds for infrastructure repairs, including Rp68 billion for Merak road and Rp30 billion for Mpu Tantular road.

"We hope to make Semarangs old town a worlds heritage and not just Semarang citys pride. Therefore, we have established cooperation with the provincial and central governments to realize this project," he noted.

Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo remarked that the old city is part of the worlds heritage, and therefore, it should be repaired and preserved.

The renovation will be carried out by involving the old buildings owners, including state enterprises that own some of the buildings, according to the governor. 

Semarang city, one of the five major cities in the nation, is located along the north coast of Java Sea. 

The old records of the city date back to the 15th-18th century A.D., and Semarang has captivating ancient and colonial monuments that still stand until now.

The citys old town is located close to its ocean harbor where tourists can still find an interesting collection of unusual buildings dating back to the Dutch colonial era and even further back to the time of the Dutch East Indies Company. 

The city boasts several Chinese temples, including Sam Po Kong (Kedung Batu), built in honor of the Chinese Great Admiral Zheng He who visited the area in 1405, and the Tay Kak Sie Temple. 

The Blenduk Church, a 1753 Protestant church built by the Dutch, is located in the old town called "Oudstad." 

Tugu Muda, or the Youth Monument, is dedicated to the heroes of Indonesias independence struggle and is located in front of Lawang Sewu Building at the end of Pemuda Street, one of the citys major shopping streets.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

*Gov't Establishes Sharia Finance National Committee *

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The government has decided to form a sharia finance national committee that will be headed by the President with the help of his ministers, sharia economic professionals, Bank Indonesia and Financial Services Authority (OJK) as its members.

"The [committee's] task is to harmonize legislation and sharia finance literacy," said Sofyan Djalil, head of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas), on Tuesday, January 5, 2016. The committee will also responsible for educating the people on and promoting sharia products, such as _wakaf_ and _zakat_.

Sofyan said that many people believed that sharia finance will boost economic growth. Sofyan added that President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has instructed the Cabinet Secretary to prepare a presidential decree on the establishment of the committee as soon as possible.

President Jokowi said that although the world's economy is slowing down, the development of sharia financial services sector are promising and can be good for the government. It can be seen from the continuous growth of sharia banking, sharia reksadana (mutual funds) and sharia non-banking financial industry.

"I appreciate OJK's efforts to issue a policy that will be part of the deregulation policy package for sharia banking stimulus," said Jokowi.

*ALI HIDAYAT



------------

Railway Train in Papua to Reduce Cost of Goods: Official




Estimated new railway range : 390 km
Estimated Cost : Rp. 10,33 Trillion

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The development of Indonesia's railway network and the Trans Papua land road will help bring down the price of goods in the country's eastern region by up to 50 percent, an official has stated.

Director of transportation affairs of the Ministry of National Development Planning/Bappenas, Bambang Prihartono made the remarks here on Tuesday, adding that the planned development of land transport network would reduce logistic costs amounting to three percent of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP).

In the meantime, the development of sea transportation will reduce logistic costs amounting to four percent of the GDP.

Prihartono further said that the Ministry of Transportation is trying to complete a feasibility study for the Papua railway train project.

In addition to the ongoing feasibility study, the Ministry of Transportation has decided upon the first route, the Sorong-Manokwari stretch.

"We are awaiting another feasibility study which will be handled by the Public Works Ministry," Prihartono noted.

According to the director of the transportation ministry, Papua has the highest logistic costs.

"Once the railway line and the Trans Papua land road are built, we estimate that the price of cement will decrease from Rp1 million to Rp500,000 per sack," he added
*
_ _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Citilink Indonesia Eyes 30% Increase in Passenger Numbers
_Citilink Indonesia, the budget airline unit of Garuda Indonesia, has projected 30 percent growth in passenger numbers on the back of increased flights in Java and Sumatra and eastern expansion, a company leaders has said. Citilink plans to haul 12.6 million passengers this year, rising 30 percent from an estimated 9.7 million passengers in 2015, country president director Albert Burhan said._





_Citilink Indonesia Eyes 30% Increase in Passenger Numbers | Jakarta Globe_



Antam Aims for Large Scale Smelter Development in 2016
_State owned gold and copper miner Aneka Tambang has set aside Rp 2 trillion ($143 million) for capital expenditure this year, finance director Dimas Wikan Pramudito said. Antam plans to use the funds to develop a smelter grade alumina refinery in Mepawah, a ferronickel smelter in East Halmahera and anode slime smelter in Jakarta. _





_Antam Aims for Large Scale Smelter Development in 2016 | Jakarta Globe_



Early Infrastructure Contract Signings Shape of Spending to Come
_President Joko Widodo oversaw a rare January contract signing on Wednesday for a string of government infrastructure projects, a crucial part of plans to accelerate the economy this year. The president has been pushing his administration to drop the habit of delayed spending, the source of much criticism since taking office in November 2014. _





_Early Infrastructure Contract Signings Shape of Spending to Come | Jakarta Globe_



Pertagas Targets 44% Capex Growth in 2016
_Indonesia’s second-biggest gas company, Pertamina Gas (Pertagas), is looking to increase capital spending by 44 percent this year as it moves to complete 500 kilometers of new pipelines to boost its customer base, its top executive said. Pertagas, a unit of state-owned energy company Pertamina , plans to increase spending to $325 million in 2016 from $225 million in 2015. The bulk of this amount will be allocated to new distribution and transmission pipelines._





_Pertagas Targets 44% Capex Growth in 2016 | Jakarta Globe_



Indonesian Stocks Continue Rally on Wednesday
_Indonesian stocks continued their rally Wednesday, on the back of positive sentiments from the recovery in China's major stock exchanges after a sharp decline on Monday. The Jakarta Composite Index, or JCI, was up 1.22 percent to 4,608.98 at Tuesday's closing. Wednesday's trading, however, was led by basic industry and chemicals stocks. The index that tracks 64 stocks in the industry gained 3.25 percent on Wednesday's closing. Consumer goods industry stocks followed, gaining 3.08 percent._





_Indonesian Stocks Continue Rally on Wednesday | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

*North Kalimantan offers seaweed to Malaysia*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 07:38 WIB | 424 Views

Bulungan, N. Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The provincial government of North Kalimantan has offered to sell seaweed to the royal government of Malaysia for use by certain industries that have been finding it difficult to obtain this basic material.

The plan to export seaweed from North Kalimantan to Malaysia was discussed at Sosek Malindo meeting in Bandung a long time ago, the head of North Kalimantan Provincial Marine and Fisheries Agency, Amir Bakry, said here on Wednesday.

"This will help our seaweed farmers in finding a market. Seaweeds price often fluctuates due to its abundant production but the local government does not offer any permanent solution," Bakry explained.

North Kalimantan produces six thousand tons of seaweed per month, but as far as marketing is concerned, the sector still relies on local businesses. This results in price fluctuations, with the price often plunging as low as Rp4,500 per kilogram.

With that in view, the provincial government has been seeking a better solution and encouraging Malaysia to buy seaweed from North Kalimantan, especially for use in textiles.

A bilateral socio-economic forum like Sosek Malindo meeting is also considered as a platform that could be used to find solutions to any marketing problems between these two countries.(*)
North Kalimantan offers seaweed to Malaysia - ANTARA News


*Bengkulu exports Layur fish to Japan*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 07:35 WIB | 416 Views

Bengkulu (ANTARA News) - The fisheries cooperative of the Bengkulu city has started exporting Layur fish (Trichiurus Lepturus) to many countries, such as Japan, Taiwan, China and South Korea.

Layur fish export was started as the fishing season began in November 2015, the Management of Mutiara Laut Coop, Hermansyah, said here on Wednesday.

"This Layur fish catch depends on the season which lasts for six months, and the species is not available for the rest of the year," he said at Pondok Besi fish auction, Bengkulu city.

This fish is obtained from North Bengkulu, South Bengkulu and Kaur districts.

Hermansyah could export 100 tons of Layur fish per month through the Bandung city, West Java.

"We use a cold store built by the government for this auction," he said.

The coop buys Layur fish from fishermen at prices ranging between Rp15 thousand and Rp36 thousand per kilogram, depending on the size of the fish.

The demand of Layur fish caught from the Indian Ocean is high because it if of better quality.

"There are no certain standards in case of this fish. They always accept every lot of the species we send. The problem is actually of the production being low because many fishermen still use traditional fishing gear," Hermansyah emphasized.

Layur fish could easily be identified, owing to its flat and long shape.

Various kind of Layur fish are found in the Pacific and Atlantic Ocean.

Many people like it because the meat is chewy, not too fishy, not greasy, and it has easily removable bones.(*)
Bengkulu exports Layur fish to Japan - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

18 Gerbong KRL Tiba di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok

Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: Sebanyak 18 gerbong KRL tiba di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Rabu (6/1/2016). Hal ini menyelesaikan program PT KAI Commuter Jabodetabek (KCJ) dalam pengadaan KRL tahun 2015 dengan total 120 gerbong. ANTARA/Hafidz Mubarak A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Target overshot in investment in 2015: Investment agency*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 15:18 WIB | 436 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Franky Sibarani said realization of investment project overshot the target of Rp519.5 trillion in 2015 

"Total investment is certain to reach around Rp540 trillion exceeding the target," Franky said in Cikarang, West Java on Thursday.

He said in the last quarter of 2015, investment soared beyond expectation. 

Despite the healthy performance in 2015, BKPM would not change its investment target of Rp594.8 trillion for 2016, he said.

"We never revise target as investment climate globally including Indonesia is still fragile. We would see in the first quarter of 2016," he said. 

Based on data at BKPM investment in the first nine months of 2015 totaled Rp400 trillion, up 16.7 percent from Rp342 trillion in the same period in 2014, or 77 percent of the target in 2015. 

Domestic investment made up Rp133.2 trillion of the investment realization in the January-September period with foreign investment accounting for Rp266.8 trillion.

Strong growth was recorded for both domestic and foreign investment in the first nine months of 2015.(*)


Target overshot in investment in 2015: Investment agency - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Progres Proyek MRTPekerja melakukan perawatan segment tunnel (ruas terowongan) Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (7/1). Hingga kini pengeboran untuk bor Antarareja I telah mencapai 327 meter atau tepat berada di Stasiun Senayan yang terletak di depan pusat perbelanjaan Ratu Plaza Jakarta Pusat, sementara Antareja II telah mencapai 277 meter menuju Stasiun Senayan dari Bundaran Senayan. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)








Progres Proyek MRTPekerja memeriksa bor Antareja I yang digunakan untuk mengebor terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Stasiun Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (7/1). Hingga kini pengeboran untuk bor Antarareja I telah mencapai 327 meter atau tepat berada di Stasiun Senayan yang terletak di depan pusat perbelanjaan Ratu Plaza Jakarta Pusat, sementara Antareja II telah mencapai 277 meter menuju Stasiun Senayan dari Bundaran Senayan. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)








Progres Proyek MRTPekerja beraktivitas saat berlangsung pengerjaan konstruksi terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di kawasan Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (7/1). Hingga kini pengeboran untuk bor Antarareja I telah mencapai 327 meter atau tepat berada di Stasiun Senayan yang terletak di depan pusat perbelanjaan Ratu Plaza Jakarta Pusat, sementara Antareja II telah mencapai 277 meter menuju Stasiun Senayan dari Bundaran Senayan. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)







Progres Proyek MRTPekerja memeriksa bor Antareja I yang digunakan untuk mengebor terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Stasiun Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (7/1). Hingga kini pengeboran untuk bor Antarareja I telah mencapai 327 meter atau tepat berada di Stasiun Senayan yang terletak di depan pusat perbelanjaan Ratu Plaza Jakarta Pusat, sementara Antareja II telah mencapai 277 meter menuju Stasiun Senayan dari Bundaran Senayan. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)

*Indonesia May See Investment Boost From China's Carmakers: BKPM

Jakarta.* Franky Sibarani, chief of Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board, on Thursday voiced his optimism over Indonesia's ability to draw more foreign direct investments from China's automotive industry, thanks to the archipelago's relatively low car ownership rate and high demand for more affordable vehicles.

“The government is trying to turn Indonesia into a production base for the [Association of Southeast Asian Nation's] automotive industry,” Franky said on the sideline of his visit to Saic General Motor Wuling’s plant in Cikarang, West Java.

Saic General Motor Wuling, a joint venture between General Motors China, Shanghai-based SAIC Motor and Liuzhou-based Liuzhou Wuling Motors, started construction of its Cikarang plant in August last year.

Franky said the company has sunk $43.5 million out of its $397.4 million investment plan into the project.

Indonesia's relatively low car ownership trend provides manufacturers and dealers the opportunity to invest in the country, he added, citing a report conducted by the International Organization of Motor Vehicle Manufacturers that said car ownership in Indonesia reached 77 units per 1,000 people. This compared to 397 units per 1,000 people in Malaysia.

Investment realization in the automotive industry grew 7 percent to $1.4 billion in the January-September period last year, from the same nine months in 2014, with the bulk of investment coming from Japanese automakers, which has dominated the Indonesian market.

Investment commitment in the automotive industry reached $851 million in the period, growing 39 percent compared to $611 million a year earlier.

“[Chinese investors] need a success story to increase its investment realization and we hope Wuling’s investment can be part of China’s success story in Indonesia,” Franky said.

Wuling, through its 300,000-square meter Cikarang plant will produce 120,000 multi-purpose seven-seater vehicles and automotive parts, as well as accessories.

The company has yet to unveil the price of these cars, but local media have reported the maximum price to be at around Rp 149 million ($10,681).

Chinese cars have failed to grab a significant share of the Indonesian market. Wuling’s predecessors Chery Automobile, China’s largest indigenous car maker and Geely International, failed to steal the heart of Indonesian consumers several years ago, despite it offering relatively cheap cars.

*Incentive needed*

Saic General Motor Wuling aims to finish construction on its plant by the end of this year.

The company is set to start commercial operations of its Cikarang plant in February next year and hopes to introduce products by July 2017.

The company has asked the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) for additional incentives, which include a faster import process for machines and raw materials in the company’s master list of capital goods and materials, according to Xu Feiyun, Saic General Motor Wuling president director.

Franky said the government will review Saic’s request after receiving the company’s investment progress report.

*China dominates investment plans in Indonesia*

Last year, investment plans from China alone reached Rp 277 trillion, the highest with regards to the country of origin, followed by Singapore (Rp 203 trillion) and Japan (Rp 100.6 trillion).

The investment realization ratio from China, however, only reached 7 percent of the planned Rp 277 trillion last year, or much lower than Japan’s realized 60 percent.

“Japan and China are our priority countries. We hope our marketing officers can help identify new investment plans and push investors to use BKPM’s three-hours license service,” Franky said.

Indonesia May See Investment Boost From China's Carmakers: BKPM | Jakarta Globe

*
Indonesia's Economy to Pick Up Pace After Bottoming Out in 2015: World Bank

Jakarta. *The World Bank is predicting faster economic growth for Indonesia this year, confident that the nation's slowdown likely bottomed out in 2015.

In its January 2016 "Global Economic Prospects" report, the multilateral lender sees Indonesia's growth accelerating to 5.2 percent on average in the 2016-18 period after dropping to its lowest rate of 4.7 percent last year.

"This assumes implementation of a reform package announced by the government in September-October 2015 to unlock investment and boost productivity growth," the report said.

President Joko Widodo's administration released a series of economic packages last year in a bid to prop up a domestic economy that was being challenged by weaker exports, slower consumer purchasing power and a weakening currency.

The World Bank's optimism echoed similar sentiments from Bank Indonesia, which forecast economic growth to rebound this year at 5.2 percent-5.6 percent from a 4.7 percent-4.8 percent forecast for 2015.

However, the World Bank's report also noted that expected weak commodity prices for this year may require Indonesia to strengthen its fiscal institutions as well as broad its trade products.

"Weaker commodity prices would exacerbate the impact on commodity exporters" like Indonesia, Malaysia and Mongolia, the report said.

"On the revenue side, there is a need to broaden tax bases" for countries like Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, to "reduce reliance on commodity-related revenues."

The report also said commodity producers like Indonesia need to "enhance fiscal institutions to improve the management of fluctuations in natural-resource prices" to anticipate the decline in commodity prices.

*Global growth*

According to the report, weak growth among major emerging markets will likely continue weighing on global economic growth in 2016, but it said "economic activity should still pick up modestly to a 2.9 percent pace, from a 2.4 percent growth in 2015, as advanced economies gain speed."

"A slowdown in major emerging markets would dampen regional growth through strong trade linkages and increasingly through financial market integration. Econometric estimates indicate that spillovers could be sizable, with a one-off [but persistent] unexpected 1 percentage point decline in China’s growth lowering growth in the rest of Asia by 0.5-1.4 percentage points after two years," it said.

The World Bank said growth in China, the world's most populous nation, is forecast to retreat to 6.7 percent in 2016 from an estimated 6.9 percent in 2015.

Indonesia's Economy to Pick Up Pace After Bottoming Out in 2015: World Bank | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Infrastructure contracts 
worth Rp 8.8t signed*
Farida Susanty, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, January 07 2016, 5:24 PM

The government has signed agreements on 644 infrastructure project packages worth Rp 8.81 trillion (US$632.4 million) early, spurring confidence for speedier budget spending and economic growth improvement this year.

The signing, witnessed by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, was done simultaneously in Medan, North Sumatra; Banjarmasin, South Kalimantan; Surabaya, East Java; Manado, North Sulawesi; and Jayapura, Papua, representing the projects in the cities and surrounding areas.

Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said the number added to the existing 382 multiyear projects packages worth a total of Rp 25.8 trillion.

“So with this signing, we hope for budget spending of 5 to 6 percent by the end of January,” Basuki said in a speech on Wednesday, adding that more project contracts worth Rp 9.47 trillion would be signed by the end of this month. 

It will be a significant improvement on last year’s budget spending, which only reached that figure by May or June, becoming a cause of pessimism over local economic activities.

The infrastructure packages include road development as part of the trans-Papua highway and in border areas, as well as the rehabilitation of an irrigation network in Padang Pariaman in West Sumatra.

The contract signing followed the early opening of bids by the ministry since August year as it strived to improve budget disbursement.

The ministry has put on bid a total of 5,344 project packages worth Rp 42.74 trillion by the end of this year, from the total of 10,752 packages worth Rp 73.41 trillion.

The ministry’s most strategic projects for this year, with a Rp 104 trillion budget allocation, consist of the construction of eight dams worth Rp 9.1 trillion, including Rukoh Dam in Aceh and Sukamahi Dam in West Java, to provide irrigation for an estimated 38.4 hectares of land, among other functions.

Other projects are the trans-Java and trans-Sumatra highways and regional drinking water systems in 13 cities.

The ministry also surpassed its budget spending target last year by recording 94.4 percent budget disbursement by the end of the year, more than the 93 percent target.

Jokowi applauded the ministry’s move, saying the new pattern of spending was welcome to break the more than decade-old pattern in which spending commenced only in October.

“I support this kind of pattern and will urge other ministries to follow suit,” he said.

Jokowi stated that the projects were crucial to boost economic growth, which saw a six-year low last year at 4.7 percent in the past few quarters.

“If we begin in June, the trust of investors and people will drop and growth will stagnate or even decrease,” the President said.

Jokowi also urged the ministry to use local content in the projects and involve more than 90 percent local contractors on each project.

“I want the circulation of money to spread in villages and regional areas instead of just Jakarta,” he added.
_____________________________________

_To receive comprehensive and earlier access to The Jakarta Post print edition, please subscribe to our epaper through iOS' iTunes, Android's Google Play, Blackberry World or Microsoft's Windows Store. Subscription includes free daily editions of The Nation, The Star Malaysia, the Philippine Daily Inquirer and Asia News._


_For print subscription, please contact our call center at (+6221) 5360014 or subscription@thejakartapost.com_

- See more at: Infrastructure contracts worth Rp 8.8t signed | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

orang biasa said:


> *Indonesia accelerates railway development*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia needs to develop its railway network in an effort to advance its transportation sector, promote economic activities and ensure connectivity across the country.
> 
> With that aim, the government is accelerating the development of railway infrastructure in various parts of the country to promote connectivity. The ventures include railway projects in Java, Sulawesi, Papua and Sumatra which will ensure better connectivity not just among the people but also regions.


i went to west sumatra during christmas holiday and has indeed witness the development of western part of trans sumatra (the western trans sumatra was started at west sumatra, while the eastern was started at north sumatra).
at the moment they are revitalizing the old railway system. which mean once finished one can take a train ride from padang all the way to payakumbuh. 

imagine how amazing that will be if they manage to open all of the old colonial train stations all over west sumatra without actually changing the structural shape (some are still there)


----------



## Nike

*Blacksmith*
The Jakarta Post | Business | Wed, January 06 2016, 5:42 PM






A blacksmith at Gawok market in Sukoharjo, Central Java, works on a machete blade on Monday. Customers can have knives, machetes, crowbars or hoes made in a few hours at the market, with prices starting from Rp 25,000 (US$1.80) per piece. Gawok market is a traditional market, which opens only on market days according to the Javanese calendar.(JP/Ganug Nugroho Adi)
- See more at: Blacksmith | The Jakarta Post

*Stocks brace for ‘January 
effect’ as optimism emerges *
*Prima Wirayani and Anggi M. Lubis, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, January 06 2016, 5:45 PM
- See more at: Stocks brace for ‘January effect’ as optimism emerges | The Jakarta Post*


----------



## Nike

*Government to establish special body to develop new, renewable energy*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 18:13 WIB | 529 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is planning to set up a special corporate body to develop new and renewable energy in several parts of the country.

The body will be similar to the state electricity company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN), Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said noted after a limited meeting on electricity at the Vice Presidential Office here on Thursday.

He stated that the government is still studying the model of the corporate body. It can be a subsidiary of PT PLN, and that investors will not harbor doubts about it.

With the creation of the special corporate body, the government will provide subsidy to achieve the economic price of new and renewable energy, he remarked.

He affirmed that the accelerated development of new and renewable energy will significantly contribute to energy supply in the long run and will ensure energy security and self-reliance in energy.

"The PLN-like body for new and renewable energy will help conventional PLN deal with a limited amount of budget funds to develop energy in the upstream sector and resources to achieve the governments target," he pointed out.

Law No. 30 of 2007 on Energy and Government Regulation No. 79 of 2014 on the National Energy Policy underscores the need to accelerate the development of new and renewable energy.

Through the national energy policy, the government is seeking to increase the share of new and renewable energy in the national energy mix by 23 percent in 2015. The target is four times as much as the level achieved at present.

Among the breakthroughs achieved by the government in the development of new and renewable energy are forming and managing an energy security fund, developing centers of excellence for clean energy in the country, and launching a new and renewable energy program to supply electricity to remote areas.

To achieve the target of 25 percent of 35 thousand megawatts from new and renewable energy, the government has built wind turbine plants in Samas in Yogyakarta and Sidrap in South Sulawesi; a geothermal power plant in Sarulla in North Sumatra; and a biomass electrical power plant in Surabaya in East Java.(*)
Government to establish special body to develop new, renewable energy - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Maleo lovers help conserve endemic bird`s population*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 23:39 WIB | 6 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




Maleo

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The participation of maleo lovers in conserving the endemic bird in the Indonesian province of Central Sulawesi has proved to be effective in preventing the bird from becoming extinct.

Indonesias island of Sulawesi is home to the maleos chicken-like creatures with highly unusual reproductive behaviors which have been threatened with extinction for decades.

The loss of nesting sites and harvesting of the maleos huge, nutritious eggs has drastically reduced their numbers, but participation by conservationists, local villagers and farmers has begun to reverse the maleos fortune, with more than 10 thousand chicks being hatched and released over the past 15 years.

Sudayatna, the head of Lore Lindu National Park (LLNP), remarked in the Central Sulawesi provincial city of Palu that the park has involved local villagers and farmers in maleo breeding through a semi-natural system.

"Indeed, during this time we have been involving the local community in maleo breeding activities in our effort to preserve the endemic bird," Sudayatna said in Palu on Wednesday.

He explained that the participation of maleo lovers in maleo breeding activities was very helpful for the Lore Lindu National Park in its effort to preserve the maleo birds, which had been threatened with extinction.

Sudayatna stated that since the implementation of the maleo breeding system, public awareness about not hunting for maleo eggs has increased, and poaching activities have declining year after year.

According to him, the presence of the maleo lovers community in Sigi district and at the maleo breeding site has provided a major contribution to the conservation in the LLNP area.

The maleo breeding site in the Lore Lindu National Park will continue to be developed in order to become an interesting tourism attraction in Central Sulawesi.

Maleo, well known as the iconic bird in the Indonesian island of Sulawesi, is found nowhere else in the world.

The birds have been fully protected under Indonesian law since 1972 when it was formally recognized that their population was threatened due to overharvesting of their enormous eggs, coupled with the loss and fragmentation of their native forest habitat.

The LLNP is a protected forest area that is a habitat for numerous rare species, including 77 bird species endemic to Sulawesi.

The national park is designated as part of the UNESCO World Network of Biosphere Reserves, and in addition to its rich wildlife, the park also contains megaliths dating back to more than 1300 A.D.

LLNP Head of the Technical Subdivision, Ahmad Yani said in Palu recently that the maleo breeding site at Saluki village in Sigi District is semi natural.

"Therefore, we will boost maleo breeding through the use of an incubator system to accelerate and increase the population of this bird species that has become the mascot of Central Sulawesi," Ahmad emphasized.

He noted that maleo breeding has been ongoing at Saluki village since the 1980s, and till now, the population of the endemic bird in the region has increased significantly.

Previously, there were only 100 maleo birds, but through the breeding system, the LLNP has managed to release more than one thousand birds into their natural habitat.

Ahmad remarked that after the LLNP built a system of semi-natural breeding, they have now been able to release several little maleo birds into the wild every year to increase their population.

The maleo is a large, black and white bird, with a prominent medium-length tail. It weighs around three kilograms and is 25 centimeters long. As its alternative name, maleo megapode suggests, it has characteristically large feet.

This striking bird has a distinctive bony, dark casque on its crown, a yellowish face, and a bare pale bill. Its thighs are black, and the belly white, with pink hues on the breast.

The egg of the maleo bird is large, about five times larger than the domestic chicken egg. Each bird can lay about eight to 12 eggs a year, and the nesting season is particularly between May and October.

Poaching of its eggs, coupled with the loss of habitat, are pushing the Maleo species toward extinction.

The maleo is a ground-dwelling bird endemic to Sulawesi. The eggs are buried in communal warm sand nesting areas. It is considered endangered partly due to egg harvesting by the local people.

"If the incubator system for breeding can be realized in 2016, then the population of maleo birds will increase further," he said, adding that the maleo breeding site in LLNP attracts several foreign tourists every year.

The Lore Lindu National Park is home to 227 bird species, of which 77 are found nowhere else in the world.

The park provides a habitat for almost all of Sulawesis endangered animal species, such as the mountain anoa, a dwarf buffalo once common but now rarely seen; babirusa, an animal resembling both pig and hippopotamus; tarsier, the worlds smallest primate; tonkean macaque; and marsupial cuscus.

Tourists visiting Central Sulawesi can plan a visit to the Lore Lindu National Park for trekking to see the megalith stone culture in Bada valley, Besoa valley, and Napu valley.

Achmad Yani from Palu said infrastructure and supporting facilities at the park are being improved to draw more domestic and foreign tourists.

"We are performing maintenance work on several facilities at the national park in order to attract as many foreign tourists as possible," Achmad said.

He noted that the park was declared a UNESCO Biosphere Reserve in 1978 and was formed through the unification of three existing reserves: the Lore Kalamanta Nature Reserve, the Lake Lindu Recreation and Protection Forest, and the Lore Lindu Wildlife Reserve.

The park, which is located south of the town of Palu, is spread over 2,180 square kilometers, with altitudes ranging from 200 to 2,300 meters above sea level.
_
(O001/INE)
EDITED BY INE
(O001/KR-BSR/A014) 

Maleo lovers help conserve endemic bird`s population - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

Pekerja dibantu alat berat memindahkan gerbong KRL dari kapal di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Rabu (6/1). (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A)







Arus Petikemas Tanjung PerakSejumlah kapal kargo sedang lego jangkar di Selat Madura, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (7/1). Menurut data PT Pelabuhan Indonesia (Pelindo) III Persero, arus peti kemas di Pelabuhan Tanjung Perak Surabaya selama tahun 2015 sebesar 3,12 juta Teus yang berarti meningkat 0,5 persen dari tahun 2014 yaitu sebanyak 3,10 juta Teus. ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono/pd/16


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia May See Investment Boost From China's Carmakers: BKPM

_Chief of Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board, on Thursday voiced his optimism over Indonesia's ability to draw more foreign direct investments from China's automotive industry. Saic General Motor Wuling, a joint venture between General Motors China, Shanghai-based SAIC Motor and Liuzhou-based Liuzhou Wuling Motors, started construction of its Cikarang plant in August last year. Franky said the company has sunk $43.5 million out of its $397.4 million investment plan into the project. _





_Indonesia May See Investment Boost From China's Carmakers: BKPM | Jakarta Globe_



Joining hands: Pakistan, Indonesia ink $400m rice export deal 

_In a bid to boost the rice industry, Pakistan has concluded an agreement with Indonesia for export of one million tons of rice valuing around $400 million over the next four years. The agreement for rice export will be executed by the Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) and Bulog (state logistics agency) of Indonesia._





_Joining hands: Pakistan, Indonesia ink $400m rice export deal - The Express Tribune_



Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems and partners secure power plant contract in Indonesia

_Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems (MHPS) along with Mitsubishi Wasa Mitra Engineering has secured an 880MW natural-gas-fired gas turbine combined cycle (GTCC) order from Indonesian state-owned electricity company PT. PLN (Persero). The "Jawa-2 Combined Cycle Power Plant Project" will include construction of GTCC power plant on the premises of Tanjung Priok Power Plant in central part of Jakarta. The operation at the new power plant is expected to begin in 2018._





_Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems and partners secure power plant contract in Indonesia - Energy Business Review_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Among the gut issues that directly affect the ordinary people in many countries in the world is the peace and order situation, their freedom from criminality and terrorism, freedom from thieves, abductors and murderers.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pakualaman has new monarch. Prabu Suryodilogo Officially Inaugurated as Paku Alam X.
_
Law No.13/2012 on Yogyakarta’s special status stipulates that with the coronation, KGPAA Paku Alam X automatically becomes deputy Yogyakarta governor._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Govt to boost growth of petrochemical industry*
Jumat, 8 Januari 2016 05:38 WIB | 879 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government plans to boost growth in the petrochemical, chemical, iron and steel industries as they offer enormous potential for developing the national economy, Chief Economic Minister, Darmin Nasution said.

"We will promote the three industries to become the prime industries, in addition to a number of other industries that also need to be boosted, including pharmaceutical industry," he said at a new year meeting with the chief editors on Thursday.

He said the development of the national industries in the past 10 to 15 years was not quite big and most of their production was for meeting domestic demand.

As a result, he said, when global economy weakened as is the case now, the volume and value of exports of industries dropped significantly.

"Exports from most of industries last year declined although some also recorded an increase," he said referring to industries, such as jewelry, footwear and chemical. 

He said if a country wants to advance its industrial sector must develop well.

Prospects of the industrial sector will remain good, compared with the mining sector, he said.

He said unlike the mining industry that needs many highly-skilled workers, as well as workers with low skills, the industrial sector accommodates workers with any level of skill. 

Compared with the agricultural sector, he said, the industrial sector is also still more beneficial, referring to the result of the 2013 Agriculture Census, which showed that five million farmers have moved to other sectors, such as industrial and service sectors in comparison with the result of the 2003 census.

Minister Darmin said government investment is needed especially in the petrochemical, chemical and iron and steel industries to boost the national economy.(*)

Govt to boost growth of petrochemical industry - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Industri Tas Menghadapi MEASejumlah pekerja menyelesaikan pembubutan logam di industri logam Desa Kebasen, Tegal, Jawa Tengah, Jumat (8/1). Menurut para pengusaha logam di daerah tersebut belum siap untuk menghadapi Masyarakat Ekonomi ASEAN (MEA) karena produk, harga, kualitas dan mesin yang masih manual belum mampu bersaing dengan produk dari luar negeri yang harganya lebih murah dan menggunakan mesin serba modern. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)








Industri Logam Belum Siap Hadapi MEASeorang pekerja menyelesaikan pembubutan logam di industri logam Desa Kebasen, Tegal, Jawa Tengah, Jumat (8/1). Menurut para pengusaha logam di daerah tersebut belum siap untuk menghadapi Masyarakat Ekonomi ASEAN (MEA) karena produk, harga, kualitas dan mesin yang masih manual belum mampu bersaing dengan produk dari luar negeri yang harganya lebih murah dan menggunakan mesin serba modern. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)

*Adhi Karya Seeks More Loans as LRT Cost Doubles to $2.4b


Jakarta. *State construction firm Adhi Karya is seeking funding from local and international banks as it doubles investment for government-commissioned light rail transit in Jakarta, president director Kiswodarmawan said on Thursday.

The first phase of the LRT project will cost its consortium of developers Rp 34 trillion ($2.4 billion), up from the initial estimate of Rp 17 trillion, after the government expanded the mass transport project.

Under the expanded plan, Adhi and its partners would work on 84 kilometers of elevated track, connecting Cibubur, Cawang, Dukuh Atas and East Bekasi and doubling the distance of the initial plan.

"We plan to use loans from banks that will disburse it in stages," Kiswo said.

Kiswo declined to elaborate on the size and term of the loan, nor identify the lead banks. It was earlier reported that the company plans to have Bank Mandiri as a lead arranger to secure a Rp 8.8 trillion syndicated loan from China Development Bank.

Last year the company raised Rp 2.7 trillion from a rights issuance, some of which went to finding its own expansion.

Other state-owned companies like Jasa Marga, Perum PPD, Rajawali Nusantara Indonesia, Bulog, Jakarta Propertindo, have joined the LRT consortium to develop and operate commercial properties along the track.

State-lender Bank Negara Indonesia, Bank Mandiri and BTN have committed to financing the project.

Adhi Karya Seeks More Loans as LRT Cost Doubles to $2.4b | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Public Works Ministry to Up Spending, Complete Trans Java Toll Road


Jakarta.* The Public Works and Housing Ministry aims to accelerate spending this year, with the massive $5.5 billion Trans Java toll road completion to take priority, the minister has said.

Minister for Public Works and Housing Basuki Hadimuljono told the Jakarta Globe late on Thursday the ministry will accelerate spending, plans to spend about five to six percent of this year’s budget target in January alone.

The ministry is responsible for a slew of duties including the development and maintenance of dams, water supplies and drainage as well as waste management and the construction of roads to subsidized residential housing.

In the 2016 state-budget the ministry has been allocation of Rp 104.1 trillion ($7.4 billion) — lower than last year’s budget of Rp 118.57 trillion. Still, the allocation is the biggest among ministries, with the ministry of defence (Rp 99.5 trillion) and the National Police (Rp 73.0 trillion) trailing in second and third.

The government has trimmed spending from the public works and housing ministry as it seeks to ramp up transfers to local governments in an effort to improve development and outcomes in the archipelago's most remote regions.

The near-term priority for the ministry, Basuki said, is to accelerate infrastructure development with a particular focus on completing the massive Trans Java project by this year's Idul Fitri festivities, which marks the end of the Ramadan fasting month for Muslims.

“As Idul Fitri and mudik [returning to home villages and towns for celebrations] season approaching, we don’t want to repeat the failure of the New Year’s eve,” Basuki said after being interviewed by BeritaSatu TV.

Idul Fitri is expected to fall around July 4 to 5 this year.

Holiday traffic ahead of the Christmas and New Years holidays in December saw traffic chaos in Jakarta and connecting roads. The traffic mess led to to the resignation of Transport Ministry director general for land transportation Djoko Sasono.

“We should expedite [constructing] the Trans-Java toll road,” he said. The project is expected to cost $5.5 billion and connect western Java to the Eastern part of the island.

The project, initiated under Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, remains incomplete with sections of the 1,000 kilometer toll road still disconnected.

Basuki expected four Java toll road projects to be completed by May — the 58 km Pejagan-Pemalang, 90 km Solo-Ngawi, 36 km Surabaya to Mojokerto and the 17.6 km Bawean-Salatiga toll roads.

Public Works Ministry to Up Spending, Complete Trans Java Toll Road | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Hutama Karya seeks alternative 
funding amid PMN delay *
*Farida Susanty, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, January 08 2016, 5:47 PM
*
State construction firm Hutama Karya aims to secure funding for its two sections of the trans-Sumatra highway despite the postponement of a state capital injection (PMN) for the firm.

Hutama Karya president director I Gusti Ngurah Putra said the company would look for another source of funding to proceed with development of the 2,700-kilometer mega-project this year. “We want to secure funding for the Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar section by March at the latest, and for the Pekanbaru-Dumai section to be secured in the middle of the year,” Putra said.

According to the firm’s data, Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar will need Rp 16.7 trillion (US$1.2 billion), while Pekanbaru-Dumai will require Rp 17.9 trillion.

The firm stated that it would try to secure funding from direct lending, project bonds and national syndication. “I think direct lending might be the most attractive, because [the tenor] could be 40 years with low interest, but the hedging part would be a hassle,” he said.

Putra also lauded the Finance Ministry’s move to issue Finance Ministry Regulation No. 253/2015 to guarantee Hutama Karya’s loan from financial institutions, in the event it failed to meet the payments.

He said the possibility of a default was especially high due to the low daily volume of traffic on the roads of Sumatra. “We need this kind of guarantee. Because this toll road is still not viable financially but urgently needed by the country,” he said.

So far the company has only secured funding for construction of the Medan-Binjai section and Palembang-Indralaya. The funding was partially supplied by a loan from state infrastructure financing firm PT Sarana Multi Infrastruktur (SMI) amounting to Rp 1.24 trillion in November last year.

However, the firm was also assigned an additional four sections through Presidential Regulation No. 117/2015, including Terbanggi Besar-Pematang Panggang and Kisaran-Tebing Tinggi.

The total investment needed for the development of the eight sections, spanning 644 kilometers, is estimated to reach Rp 82.9 trillion, according to Hutama Karya data.

The government is committed to helping fund the highway construction through its PMN, with the company granted a PMN of Rp 3 trillion this year, which was then postponed.

“We need [a PMN of] Rp 12.7 trillion this year. So if they really will discuss it in the 2016 revised state budget, we will need the additional Rp 9.75 trillion for 2016,” he said, referring to the Rp 3 trillion of PMN from the 2016 state budget allocated for the company this year.

The company received Rp 3.6 trillion in PMN from the 2015 state budget for the development of four sections of the toll road.

However, unexpectedly, the House of Representatives and the government decided to “freeze” the Rp 40.42 trillion PMN funds for the 2016 state budget until the two parties meet again to revise it this year.

Putra also mentioned the company’s target to develop at least 129 kilometers of toll roads this year.

So far, the land procurement amounts to around 77 percent for the Palembang-Indralaya section, while Pekanbaru-Dumai only amounts to 16.15 percent according to Hutama Karya director Bambang Pramusinto.

“But there were no moves toward land procurement for the new four sections in 2015,” Bambang said.

The company will also have to finish construction of the road connecting Bakauheni and Palembang by 2018, as the road will be crucial for Palembang to co-host the Asian Games that year.

- See more at: Hutama Karya seeks alternative funding amid PMN delay | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Summarecon Sets Aside $194m Capex for Property Projects

Jakarta.* Property developer Summarecon Agung has sets aside a Rp 2.7 trillion ($194 million) capital expenditure this year to continue its property projects, president director Adrianto Adhi said on Thursday.

The company plans to use internal funds, loans or proceeds from selling real estate investment trusts (REIT) Adrianto said.

Summarecon is now sitting on at least Rp 1.05 trillion in capital after last month securing a Rp 550 billion loan from Bank Central Asia, Indonesia's third largest lender, and issuing Rp 500 billion worth of bonds in November.

Summarecon Agung is also mulling a plan to sell $200 REITs as an alternative to the failed initial public offering of the company's subsidiary Summarecon Investment Property (SIP), Adrianto said.

Adrianto did not elaborate on projects the company wishes to pursue this year.

Summarecon Sets Aside $194m Capex for Property Projects | Jakarta Globe

*Indonesian Stocks Up Slightly on China Developments*

*Jakarta.* Indonesia’s benchmark stock index ended the first trading week of 2016 slightly higher after the central bank announced stronger reserves figure, which analysts say should provide enough of a buffer to contain currency volatility amid increasing risks from the yuan devaluation.

The Jakarta Composite Index closed up 0.35 percent to 4,546.29 on Friday. Some 3.12 billion shares worth a combined Rp 5.18 trillion ($372 million) were traded on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on the day. Foreign investors, who accounted for half of trading activity, sold Rp 696.2 billion worth of shares more than they bought.

“Global and regional stock market conditions will contribute to the market sentiment this weekend,” said David Nathanael Sutyanto, an analyst at First Asia Capital. “The weakening yuan will negatively affect the rupiah.”

On the IDX, the sub-index tracking 38 stocks in the consumer goods industry led the day’s gain with a 1.09 percent increase. Stocks in the miscellaneous industries, including textiles and automotive, followed with a 0.95 percent gain.

Guntur Tri Hariyanto, an analyst at ratings agency Pefindo, attributed much of the positive sentiment to a move by Chinese authorities on Thursday to disable a “circuit breaker” that automatically disabled trading after a significant decline earlier in the day.

“The People’s Bank of China also raised its rate for the yuan after allowing the currency to fall deeper than its fall last August. This hints that the yuan will be traded at a stronger rate,” Guntur said.

Indonesian stocks were also buoyed by improved data on the country’s foreign exchange reserves, he added.

Reserves as of December were at $105.93 billion, up from $100.24 billion in November, according to Bank Indonesia.

The rupiah also strengthened to 13,874 to the US dollar from 13,946 on Thursday.

Indonesian Stocks Up Slightly on China Developments | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia hopes ranking in doing business to be double digit*
Jumat, 8 Januari 2016 23:17 WIB | 377 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia hopes its "Ease of Doing Business" ranking would be in the double digits in 2016.

"The countrys target is to ensure that its Ease of Doing Business ranking in 2016 is in double digits, as it will significantly impact the investment climate in Indonesia," head of Investment Coordinating Agency (BKPM), Franky Sibarani, said at a press conference on "Investment Projection in 2016" here on Friday.

The World Bank, in a report released in October 2015, had increased Indonesias ranking to 109 from 120 out of 189 countries surveyed by the bank.

Indonesias position rose by 11 ranks based on a survey conducted by the World Bank from June 2, 2014 to June 1, 2015 at two locations, namely, Jakarta and Surabaya (the capital of East Java). 

He said creating an alluring investment climate was indeed one of the steps for which the BKPM made efforts to achieve the investment target of Rp594.8 trillion in 2016.

He said the BKPM is currently finalizing an Investment Manual which will be a legal reference to assure investors of business certainty in Indonesia. This manual is to be issued in the month of April this year.

"We hope that by the end of March or early April, it would have been finalized," he said.

Franky said he would give notes to 18 ministries and two regional governments with regard to improving the Ease of Doing Business in the country.

"Next week or, at the latest, by the end of this month, we will coordinate to improve our Ease of Doing Business ranking. We have 19 notes to be given to 18 ministries and two regional governments," he said.(*)


Indonesia hopes ranking in doing business to be double digit - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

you know what, it's not everyday you can see a Director of Indonesian state institution such as Bank Indonesia had a style

Business

*Indonesia surpasses Malaysia 
in 2015 reserves*
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com | Business | Fri, January 08 2016, 2:58 PM






*Bust a move: *Bank Indonesia (BI) governor Agus Martowardojo dons a hip-hop outfit during an event in Jakarta on Aug. 7, before returning to his conservative look. It represents BI's effort to encourage exporters to shift their forex earnings from offshore banks to local banks. In 2015, the rupiah depreciated by 11 percent, while the ringgit suffered an 18 percent drop and led to lower forex reserves. (Courtesy of Agus Martowardojo)

Indonesia’s foreign-exchange (forex) reserves registered a US$5 billion year-on-year decline in December to US$105.9 billion, but recorded an increase of the same amount on a monthly basis compared to November 2015--which stood at $100.2 billion.

It is four-times less than a similar decrease in neighboring Malaysia. Bank Negara announced a US$20 billion year-on-year drop in its forex reserves to $95.3 billion in December.

According to Bank Indonesia (BI) governor Agus Martowardojo, forex reserves shrunk to $105.9 billion after the central bank used some of the funds to intervene in the currency market in an effort to prop up the ailing rupiah. The government also disbursed some of the funds to pay external debts.

"We are grateful that our foreign exchange reserves are now $105 billion, compared to $111 billion last year. It is an ample amount to finance external debt or obligation payments and to pay for imports," he told reporters in Jakarta on Friday.

The rupiah's stability, Agus added, had become a central bank priority and would be maintained in 2016. "We feel that foreign reserves are another instrument that we must manage, in addition to exchange rates and interest rates," he said.

During 2015, the rupiah depreciated 11 percent or Rp 1,360 to Rp 13,800 per US dollar. The drop was lighter than that of the Malaysian ringgit. As reported by The Star online, the ringgit weakened 18 percent against the US dollar in the same period.

Agus added that the reserves were enough to provide resistance against external factors and maintain the sustainability of economic growth in 2016.

"We will support the government’s efforts to achieve 5.2 to 5.6 percent in growth. We also welcome the World Bank's projection that the Indonesian economy will grow 5.3 percent, as in line with the government’s target in the state budget," he said. (ags)(+)

- See more at: Indonesia surpasses Malaysia in 2015 reserves | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> you know what, it's not everyday you can see a Director of Indonesian state institution such as Bank Indonesia had a style



OMG


----------



## Nike

Business

*Semen Indonesia to maintain 
focus on domestic market *
*Indra Harsaputra, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya | Business | Fri, January 08 2016, 5:22 PM*


Publicly listed state-owned cement producer PT Semen Indonesia will maintain its focus on the domestic market this year despite experiencing sluggish local cement sales in 2015.

Semen Indonesia president director Suparni admitted that the domestic cement market had stayed cool throughout last year, leading to a minor drop in the firm’s sales.

“However, we will keep working in the domestic market,” Suparni said, adding that several government infrastructure construction projects begun last year offered hope that cement demand would increase over the course of the coming year.

The Public Works and Public Housing Ministry conducted early bidding — as early as August last year — on project tenders to speed up spending and infrastructure development. Following the bidding, the ministry on Wednesday signed agreements on 644 infrastructure project packages worth Rp 8.81 trillion (US$632.4 million), with projects worth a further Rp 9.47 trillion to be signed by the end of this month.

Suparni expressed hope that his firm could boost sales by 5 percent to 6 percent this year.

“We pushed exports to ASEAN countries and even Bangladesh last year to a figure that reached 500,000 tons as domestic purchasing power began plummeting in February,” he said.

Data from the Indonesian Cement Association (ASI) show that national cement consumption grew 4.7 percent year-on-year (yoy) in November last year to 6.1 million tons, bringing total cement consumption from January to November to 54.9 million tons, a 0.8 percent increase from the corresponding period in 2014.

The data will shore up optimism in an industry that contracted in 2015, as Indonesia’s economy grows at its slowest pace in nearly six years. 

Cement has long been regarded as a key indicator of domestic consumption, which drives more than half of Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

Semen Indonesia corporate secretary Agung Wiharto said earlier that his company was banking on the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry’s move to conduct early bidding on project tenders to speed up spending and infrastructure development. 

“These projects will also boost cement consumption,” Agung said.

The ministry started bidding as early as August last year in order to expedite spending that only started around June last year so that by January 6 to 10 percent of its budget would be disbursed. 

According to Semen Indonesia’s sales data, the nation’s largest cement producer saw its sales fall by 0.3 percent yoy to 23.99 million tons from January to November last year. Meanwhile, sales in November were booked at 2.64 million tons or 3.8 percent down month-on-month from 2.75 million tons in October, which saw a 10.3 percent jump in sales compared with September.

Semen Indonesia marketing director Amat Pria Darma meanwhile said that the company’s national market share counted for between 44 percent and 17 percent in terms of the export market.

“We will not leave the existing export market share, we will just switch production allocation,” he said, citing as an example subsidiary Semen Tonasa, which would keep fulfilling export demands, while domestic demand would be fulfilled with imports from Semen Thanglong, Semen Indonesia’s Vietnam-based subsidiary.

- See more at: Semen Indonesia to maintain focus on domestic market | The Jakarta Post

*Local heritage*
The Jakarta Post | Business | Thu, January 07 2016, 5:35 PM






A craftsman makes a gong at a gamelan production center in Wirun village, Sukoharjo, Central Java, recently. Wirun-produced gamelan sets fulfill demand in local markets as well as export markets in the US, Suriname, Malaysia and Japan. The traditional musical instruments are sold for between Rp 400 million (US$28,704) to Rp 800 million per set, each of which comprises 26 instruments.(JP/Ganug Nugroho Adi)
- See more at: Local heritage | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Ministry to form holding company for state mining firms*
Jumat, 8 Januari 2016 23:22 WIB | 514 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias State-owned Enterprises (BUMN) Ministry will establish a holding company for four state-owned mining firms, namely, PT Aneka Tambang, PT Bukit Asam, PT Timah and PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium, this year. 

"The holding company will be established to consolidate downstream mining business so that state-owned mining companies can be strong and can become global players," Minister of State-owned Enterprises, Rini Soemarno, said at her office here on Friday.

The minister said the holding company should be established before the end of 2016.

She said mining companies should develop synergy in order to become global players. They should no longer serve as just suppliers of raw material but must export finished goods to the world market.

She cited the example of PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum), which needed raw material in the form of grade alumina (GA), while PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) has bauxite as raw material for the production of aluminium.

"This is one of the things that could be done if companies have synergy , and it would lend a competitive edge to Antam and Inalum, making them stronger," she said.(*)

Ministry to form holding company for state mining firms - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bukit Asam to Build $840 Million Power Plant
_State-owned coal miner Tambang Batubara Bukit Asam plans to construct a 600 megawatts power plant to supply state enterprise Aneka Tambang's ferronickel smelter in East Halmahera. Bukit Asam and Antam are currently completing a feasibility study for the plan and expect to begin operations in 2018 with 80 MW capacity, before rising to its final capacity in the following years. The power plant has an expected investment $720 million and $840 million._





Bukit Asam to Build $840 Million Power Plant | Jakarta Globe



Controversial Tax Amnesty to Become Law Next Month, Minister Declares
_Indonesia’s chief economics minister says a controversial bill affording amnesty to tax dodgers could be passed as soon as next month, as part of a government plan to boost revenue collection. The bill is aimed at encouraging taxpayers who fail to declare their wealth or keep it overseas to come clean and pay a lower rate than they would normally have been subjected to. The scheme is expected to benefit the country’s wealthiest individuals and companies, many of whom earn their money in Indonesia but keep it abroad, in particular in Singapore. That has allowed them to avoid tax rates of as high as 30 percent for individuals and 25 percent for companies. Under the tax amnesty bill, they could enjoy rates of as low as 5 percent._





_Controversial Tax Amnesty to Become Law Next Month, Minister Declares | Jakarta Globe_



PLN, PGE Solve Geothermal Quarrel After Govt. Intervention
_State-owned electricity monopoly Perusahaan Listrik Negara and Pertamina Geothermal Energy on Friday reached an agreement in renewing their power purchase deal for electricity from PGE’s Kamojang and Lahendong plants. The deal comes after State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno's intervened — preventing the country losing steam as it pushes towards harnessing geothermal energy. PLN has agreed to purchase steam for its Kamojang 1, 2 and 3 plants in West Java, at 6 cents per kilowatt hour and at 9.4 cents for the Kamojang 4 plant. The utility firm will buy at 6 cents per kWh for Lahendong in North Sulawesi. _





_PLN, PGE Solve Geothermal Quarrel After Govt. Intervention | Jakarta Globe_
.


----------



## Nike

*Palembang LRT project to be completed on time: Minister Jonan*
Sabtu, 9 Januari 2016 16:08 WIB | 397 Views





Workers of Light Rail Transit (LRT) project in the Sultan Mahmud Airport Badaruddin (SMB) II, Palembang, South Sumatra, on December 20, 2015. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)

Palembang (ANTARA News) - Transport minister Ignasius Jonan assured here Saturday that the Palembang Light Railway Transit (LRT) development project now in progress would be completed on time as no obstacles have been found.

So, before the Asian Games 2018, the LRT will be open for use, he said after meeting with South Sumatra Governor Alex Noerdin at the Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II airport here.

Based on the report, construction of the light railway lines has progressed as expected, and this showed that the program would be finished as planned, he said.

He emphasized the importance of coordination because development projects are very much connected with public facilities.

Many public facilities could be affected due to the project such as gas pipes, the electricity network as well as clean water supply lines, and so coordination must be prioritized, he said. 

After the meeting, the minister and entourage inspected the development of LRT project site in front of the airport. On the occasion the minister held a dialog with Waskita the contractor, regarding the progress of the project before heading to Kertapati railway station to continue his journey to Prabumulih.

South Sumatra and Jakarta will co-host the Asian Games in 2018.

_(Reporting by Ujang Idrus/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Palembang LRT project to be completed on time: Minister Jonan - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

*RI raises investment target to rp594 trillion for 2016*
Sabtu, 9 Januari 2016 10:36 WIB | 513 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has set a target of realized investment for 2016 at Rp694.8 trillion, up by 14.48 percent from the target of Rp519.5 trillion for 2015.

"The target of realized investment for 2016 at Rp694.8 trillion comprises foreign investment at Rp386.4 trillion and domestic investment at Rp208.4 trillion," BKPM Chief Franky Sibarani said in a press conference on "Investment projection 2016" here on Friday.

The target of foreign and domestic investment for 2016 rose 12.6 percent and 18.4 percent respectively as compared with the target for the previous year, he said.

Investment in the manufacturing sector is projected to increase by 17.2 percent to Rp313.6 trillion from the 2015 target. By September 2015, the realized investment in the sector reached Rp172.1 trillion.

"This is a great challenge. By September 2015 it was only that much. We predict it might have reached Rp230 trillion by the end of 2015. This means that it must increase by 50 percent in 2016," he said.

The agency predicted investment in extraction or raw material sector will increase to Rp97.6 trillion this year, a 12.3 percent increase compared with the target for 2015.

Investment in the infrastructure, trade and service sectors is expected to increase by 10.4 percent to Rp183.7 trillion from the 2015 target. By September 2015, realized investment in these sectors stood at Rp155.9 trillion.

"Our prediction is that it will have reached Rp180 trillion or more by the end of 2015. This implies that these sectors need the governments support and the BKPMs hard work to facilitate how investment in the manufacturing sector will increase," he said. 
_
(T.S012/B/KR-BSR/O001) 

RI raises investment target to rp594 trillion for 2016 - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

Jakarta Capital Special region planning to made another 19 water reservoir







Rencana Pembangunan 19 Waduk DKI JakartaWarga melintasi kawasan Waduk Kebon Melati, Jakarta, Jumat (8/1). Pemerintah Provinsi DKI Jakarta merencanakan ingin membangun 19 waduk baru pada tahun ini di lima wilayah yang ada di DKI Jakarta. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)







Kawasan Hijau JakartaSuasana kawasan hijau di sekitar Monumen Nasional, Jumat (8/1). Saat ini jumlah kawasan hijau di Jakarta baru sekitar 9,6 persen dari target 30 persen pada 2030 mendatang hingga Pemprov DKI Jakarta bertekad menambah jumlah kawasan hijau di lima wilayah, minimal seluas Monas. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Brebes batik - a tale of inland beauty from java`s northern coast*
Sabtu, 9 Januari 2016 15:58 WIB | 712 Views
Pewarta: Gusti Nur Cahyani




Photo document of Brebes Batik carnival in Brebes, Central Java. (ANTARA/Oky Lukmansyah)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - "It must be somewhere around here. Give me some time (to find it)...," Tuti Wirjadigjaja, a 59-year-old housewife, said as she opened the door of a two-meter tall cabinet in her room.

Inside the cabinet were all her precious batiks -- the Indonesian traditional clothes painted by using wax-resistant dyeing technique, including two pieces of Brebes Batik that she had bought a few years ago.

The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO), in October 2009, inscribed Indonesian batik as a Masterpiece of Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity.

Most people associate Brebes, a district in the northwestern part of Central Java Province, with many things, from salted duck egg, shallot, blengong satay to peuyeum ketan, but not batik. Not many people know that Brebes has its own batik-design.

"I bought these from a boutique in Pekalongan which has a corner specially selling batiks from Brebes and other districts in Central Java," she explained.

Finally, after rummaging extensively for almost half an hour, she found one of them.

"They call it Salem Batik instead of Brebes Batik. This is gringsing design, a very old Javanese pattern on black and white palette that is not common for coastal batik," she said while showing her black and white Brebes Batik.

Black and white palette is a traditional color scheme for Jogja Batik. The coastal batik artisans usually tend to use more vibrant colors in their works.

"I expected yellow, blue and pink for coastal batik but when I had spoken to the artist back then, she had said this was the conservative Salem-design," she explained.

She refuses to be called a batik collector but keeps more than 150 batiks in the form of "kain panjang" (literally means "long fabric") in her closet. Traditionally, batik is sold in 2 1/4 meter lengths used for "kain panjang" which is part of Indonesian traditional dress.

In her own words, she is an accidental-batik collector. "I am not a collector. Although it looks like it, it is not intentional," she explained.

Batik is a part of "kebaya" dress, a traditional gown for Indonesian women. And as a Javanese wife, Tuti should wear kebaya to many formal events as she accompanies her husband, a retired government officer.

"A collector should know the story about each design. The only reason I buy batiks is because they look pretty, not because of their history, price or uniqueness," she said with a smile.

Tuti got her first batik around 40 years ago from her mother in-law. "It was a wedding gift. It was a set of old Javanese-Batik."

If Tuti refused to be called a collector, C. Kusumanintya, 30, an online batik reseller, said she wants to be someone who helps in the preservation of the old batik-designs.

"It would be nice to have every piece of Indonesian batik-design but there are thousands. So I mostly collect all those old-designs that catch my attention," she said.

Having some 50 pieces of batik, she said she had never heard of Brebes Batik before. "However, batik is very popular currently. Almost every region in this country has its own batik now. I even have a batik from Papua and Flores although these are relatively new. So I am not surprised if Brebes also has its own batik. Most regions in Java did follow the old tradition in batik-making."

Kusumanintya is right. Although it is not as well known as the batik from Jogja, Solo, Pekalongan or Cirebon, the batik from Brebes actually has a long history dating back to the 19th century.

Brebes Batik is made in Bentar and Bertarsari villages in Salem District, so these are also known as Salem Batik. Nobody is sure of when exactly the Brebes Batik was created but the batik-making skills have developed particularly well over tens of years in Bentar and Bentarsari villages.

Various sources, including the local governments website, mentioned at least three oral tales about the Bentar and Bentarsari villagers skills in batik-making.

Most local artisans believe that a daughter of a high ranking officer in Pekalongan, who had traveled to Bentar village, brought along the batik-making tradition when she married a local man in the 19th century.

As a result, the traditional Brebes Batik has indigenous patterns that are similar to Pekalongans patterns, such as "kopi pecah", "manggar", "merak", "gringsing" and "ukel kangkung."

According to the Brebes Industrial and Trade Office, those villages have more than 200 batik artisans now.

There is another story as per which the traders had brought batik to Brebes. The traders from Pekalongan had migrated to Salem District during a revolution back in the 19th century, and settled there since.

Many also believe that the journey of Brebes District Head Raden Arya Tjandranegara in November 1882 had led to the development and promotion of the batik-making skills among the local community.

Distinguished pattern

The origin of batik can easily be determined through its design as each region has its own traditional patterns. Some of the designs, mainly the royal batiks, have symbolic meanings.

In general, there are two types of batikpatterns --- inland batik and coastal batik. However, the indigenous Brebes Batik designs belong to inland batiks although Brebes is a coastal area.

This fact alone had prompted the assumption that the fleeing royals from Jogja and Solo might have brought batik-making skills to not only Brebes District but also several other regions in Central Java, such as Banyumas and Tegal, which also have a long tradition of batik-making.

Brebes Batik designs are dominated by the earthy-colors, such as black, white and "sogan" (brown-yellow color), similar to Yogyakarta Batik. However, its designs previously had been influenced by Pekalongan Batik, mainly the "buketan" (flower-bouquets) pattern.

However, at the turn of the 21st century, when batik had become a fashion item and could be seen on shirts, dresses, footwears and bags, Brebes Batik artisans developed several new designs which were inspired by the living culture of the Brebes people, such as salted duck egg and shallot patterns.

The new designs complimented the three classic designs, namely "kopi pecah", "manggar" and "gringsing."

A Batik artisan organization from Bantul, Jogja, the Sekar Arum Giriloyo on its website explained the meaning of those designs.

The "kopi pecah" (broken coffee grains) design, which features the shape of intersecting coffee grains bouquets, emphasizes the balance of physical and spiritual worlds. 

While the "manggar" design, which is inspired by coconut flower (manggar in Javanese), will bless the wearer with the power to share kindness.

The "Gringsing" design, which features a circles pattern with a dot in the center, symbolizes balance, prosperity and fertility.

Although batik is also found in other countries, for centuries Indonesia, mainly Java, has been best known for batik-making art.

For centuries, Batik has been inseparable from the Indonesian culture.

Nowadays, men wear batik to formal events instead of a suit and a tie. President Joko Widodo, who grew up in Solo, once even claimed that he owned more than 200 batik shirts while the First Lady, Iriana Joko Widodo, actively introduced batiks to her counter parts at every opportunity.

In line with the First Ladys appeal to promote batik, the Brebes administration successfully held a Brebes Batik Exhibition in Singapore in September 2015 in an effort to boost the popularity of the local batiks, the Brebes government said on its official website.

Thanks to its uniqueness, it is about time the Brebes Batik flourished and found its place among the distinguished coastal batiks arts in this country.
(T. G003/F001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Brebes batik - a tale of inland beauty from java`s northern coast - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*$783m Micro-Hydro Projects on Hold as PLN Refuses to Buy Power

Jakarta. *State-utility firm Perusahaan Listrik Negara is again bumping heads with the government in the course of Indonesia's renewable energy development, as the monopoly holds back Rp 11 trillion ($783 million) in micro-hydro power projects.

The utility is yet to agree to purchasing deals for 114 micro hydro power project proposals — which each typically produce less than 100 kilowatts of power from water steam — across Indonesia from Sept. 2014 to Dec. 2015, putting all projects on hold, director general of new and renewable energy at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry Rida Mulyana said on Friday.

"This is not good. We have been promoting everywhere to find investors, but now PLN refuses to buy the power," Rida said, adding that investors may decide to move projects to neighboring Myanmar and Vietnam.

The state electricity firm, which holds a monopoly of power distribution across the archipelago, has faced pressure from both government agencies and the private sector demanding cuts to energy prices.

Renewable energy costs have risen steadily in recent years relative to gas and coal, which are now readily available in the global market at record low prices.

Meanwhile, PLN is hesitant to ensure no further losses, as its beefing up capital in order to achieve its target to connect all Indonesians to power grids by 2019.

"If that is their concern, we will come up an additional subsidy," Rida said.

He added that while some of the hydro-projects were more expensive than PLN's base production costs — but aggregated the 114 projects would save the company Rp 169 billion ($12 million) a year.

Earlier on Friday, PLN capitulated to government pressure and agreed to purchase steam from Pertamina Geothermal Energy at a higher price, despite arguing that it may reduce its ability to provide cheap electricity to customers.

$783m Micro-Hydro Projects on Hold as PLN Refuses to Buy Power | Jakarta Globe

emang seharusnya jangan dibikin Monopoli listrik itu, kalau perlu di liberalisasi utilitas Listrik nasional dan undang perusahaan asing yang lebih kompetitif untuk main di sektor ini...

*Google Selects Seven Indonesian Startups for Launchpad Program*

Jakarta. Tech giant Google is taking seven Indonesian startups to Silicon Valley for its newest accelerator program later this month in another reflection of growing interest among global tech players in Southeast Asia's largest economy.

The Mountainview, California-based company announced its latest Launchpad Accelerator program last month, unraveling a six-month course that will offer mentorship, training, support and equity-free funding to mobile startups from India, Brazil and Indonesia.

Participants will first receive training at Google headquarter, all expenses paid, according to Google Developers' official website.


"From health care and transportation to agribusiness and dating, Indonesian developers are creating solutions for an underserved market that holds massive potential given its huge population, young demographic and a geography that stretches more than 4,000 kilometers over 17,000 islands," Google said.

"The potential of Southeast Asia’s largest nation, with a per capita [gross domestic product] of around $3,500, has caught the attention of numerous major investors, and the momentum behind the startup scene is growing at an unprecedented rate."

Some of the homegrown startups that will travel to California between Jan. 17 - 31 for the first step of the program include personal budgeting app Jojonomics, dating app Setipe, online learning site HarukaEdu and fishery app eFishery. Kakatu, a parental control app, news app Kurio and Kerjabilitas, an online job listing for the disabled, are also included in the group.

Setipe founder Razi Thalib said the opportunity will allow him to further develop his skills in design, technology and marketing.

"We [at Setipe] have to admit that Indonesians still lack those three factors when compared to other countries," he said on Saturday. "This is a good opportunity because we will receive mentor-ship from experts at Google."

The move was welcomed by Indonesia's Communications and Information Technology Minister Rudiantara, who recently cited that Indonesia would need 200 technopreneurs annually in order to expand the domestic tech ecosystem.


Google Selects Seven Indonesian Startups for Launchpad Program | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*VP attends symbolic handover of Indonesian hospital for Palestinians*
Minggu, 10 Januari 2016 12:54 WIB | 522 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla attended a function marking the symbolic handover of Indonesian Hospital by the Medical Emergency Rescue Committee (MER-C) to the Palestinians at the Ismail Marzuki Park here on Saturday night.

"It seems that the question of Palestine had been neglected due to myriad problems in the Middle East. Therefore, the government highly praises MER-C for taking the initiative ahead of the government to take special action and give alms by building a hospital in Gaza, Palestine," the vice president said.

Although the construction of the hospital was not entirely funded by the government, it reflects Indonesias solidarity with the Palestinians, particularly those living in conflict-plagued Gaza, he said.

He expressed the hope that the construction of the hospital, which he described as a form of Indonesias support for Palestinian independence, would result in relations between Indonesia and Palestine becoming increasingly closer.

"Good friendship is always remembered if we help (others) in their difficult time. Of course, if our Muslim brothers are facing problems, we must help them," he said.

Also present at the function were Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, Education and Culture Minister Anies Baswedan, Aceh Deputy Governor Muzakir Manaf, Palestinian Health Minister Hani Abdeen, and Palestinian Ambassador to Indonesia Fariz Mehdawi.

The hospital began serving the Palestinians after it was inaugurated on December 27 last year.

The construction of the hospital was fully funded by donations received from the Indonesian community through various charity programs for Palestinians.(*)

VP attends symbolic handover of Indonesian hospital for Palestinians - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

National

*Trade Ministry to prioritize 
Middle East market*
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sun, January 10 2016, 5:08 PM






*Middle east market: *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo visits Middle Eastern countries namely Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Qatar. Jokowi stated that the trip, began on Sept. 11, aimed to strengthen bilateral cooperation with a focus on the economy, energy sustainability, protection for Indonesian citizens and strategic industries. (Antara)
- See more at: Trade Ministry to prioritize Middle East market | The Jakarta Post

Amid slow economic growth in Indonesia’s main export markets, the Trade Ministry has announced plans to specifically approach alternative markets, especially in the Middle East, with increased promotion events and improved export services.

The Trade Ministry’s director general for national export development, Nus Nuzulia Ishak, said in 2016 the focus in the Middle East would be on countries that President Joko “Jokowo” Widodo had visited, such as Kuwait and Saudi Arabia.

"We will expand exports to Middle East countries by making Dubai our trade hub,” she told _TheJakartaPost.com_ on Saturday, admitting, however, that “the economic situation in Saudi Arabia is quite [difficult], as they have lost 70 percent of their oil revenue."

Products that could be shipped to the new destinations, Nus said, included automotive products, crude palm oil and textile goods.

According to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), the cumulative value of Indonesian exports from January to November 2015 reached US$138.42 billion, down 14 percent from the same period a year earlier.

Exports to China fell by 20.5 percent to $12 billion, while those to Japan were down 10.5 percent at $11.9 billion. This allowed the US, to which Indonesian exports fell by just 2.8 percent to $13 billion, overtake China and Japan to become Indonesia’s largest export market in the first eleven months of last year.

“The economic slowdown in China has reduced demand for our products," she said, adding that Europe and the US were likely to be the main export destinations for Indonesia in 2016.

According to her, CPO, footwear, textiles and textile products, chemical products, furniture and processed woods were among the main products exported to these destinations.

The government also aims to boost the exports of value-added products, such as jewelry, and products based on cocoa and spices.

"For example, we now export spices in the form of seasoning oil. Five years ago, we had an excessive amount of [unprocessed] cocoa beans in our exports, and now we export a bigger amount of cocoa powder, bringing the processed-cocoa export to 80 percent [of the total cocoa export]," she explained.

According to BPS data, 2015 jewelry exports reached $5.2 billion in the January-to-November period, rising by 25.5 percent from to the same period in 2014. Footwear exports reached $4.1 billion, up 10.5 percent. (ags)

- See more at: Trade Ministry to prioritize Middle East market | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

Business

*Indonesia needs new markets: 
Economists*
Anton Hermansyah, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | Business | Sun, January 10 2016, 2:25 PM






*Spicy affair: *Indian Ambassador to Indonesia Gurjit Singh (center) poses with a number of writers of a book entitled Masala Bumbu: Enhancing the India-Indonesia Partnership, including (from left to right) former deputy foreign minister Dino Patti Djalal, businesswoman Shinta Kamdani, pastry chief Farah Quinn and former trade minister Gita Wirjawan, at the book’s launch in August last year. (JP/DON)

Amid sluggish economic growth in China, a key trading partner of Indonesia, economists have again warned of the importance of finding new markets to offset the risk of trade decline with China.

Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (INDEF) economist Berly Martawardaya said that there were potential alternative markets that could be developed amid China’s slowdown, namely India, South Africa, South Korea, and Eastern European countries.

"Trade with India must be developed, not only limited to commodities. India is now one of the biggest markets for our coal, but we need to expand to other sectors. We have exported automotive goods to South Africa, but besides that, more non-oil and gas markets could be developed," Berly told the thejakartapost.com on Jan 8.

Bank Central Asia (BCA) chief economist David Sumual said that the new markets should become Indonesia's markets for value-added goods such as electronics.

"Africa and Latin American countries are potential markets for electronics. Indonesia must invite technologically advanced countries like South Korea and Taiwan to invest here and then export the products to Africa," David said.

On the other hand, he continued, the government should consider joining the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP), as doing so would allow Indonesia to develop trade with Latin America.

Indonesian Ambassador to India Rizali Wilmar Indrakesuma said that India was a potential market for pharmaceutical products and food. India imports vaccines from Indonesia, and could potentially help Indonesia secure affordable medicine for the national health coverage scheme. India is the biggest generic medicine producer in the world.

"Aside from rice, we can also import meat from India, where water buffalo is bred well. Some Indonesian consumer good brands have entered India, such as Indomie and Mayora," Rizali said.

However, he acknowledged that problems in market expansion also lied in practice and that the government and businesspeople needed to work in tandem.

Unfortunately, many businesspeople are battling a sluggish economy. Adaro Energy president director Garibaldi Thohir said that the company was focusing on efficiency and domestic needs, rather than on expanding its export market.

"How can we expand when the global coal price is weak? Right now we are focusing on using our cash flow to invest in the local market such as through developing [coal-based] power plants," Garibaldi said. (ags)

- See more at: Indonesia needs new markets: Economists | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

Business

*World Bank slashes its 
Indonesian growth forecast 
to 5.3 percent in 2016 *
*Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | Business | Sat, January 09 2016, 6:06 PM






Going for growth: President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (second right) chairs a limited Cabinet meeting to discuss economic issues at the Presidential Office in Jakarta on Dec. 23, 2015. Vice President Jusuf Kalla (right) and (from left to right) head of the Financial Services Authority (OJK) board of commissioners Muliaman D. Hadad, Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro as well as Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo also attended the meeting. (Antara/Widodo S. Jusuf)
- See more at: World Bank slashes its Indonesian growth forecast to 5.3 percent in 2016 | The Jakarta Post*


The World Bank has warned that a continuing economic slowdown in emerging markets will cause substantial spillovers into developing economies and eventually hold back the recovery in advanced economies.

As a result, the bank cut its forecast for global economic growth in 2016 to 2.9 percent from its initial projection of 3.3 percent, but the growth projection is still better than global growth in 2015, which was at 2.4 percent.

The economic growth projection for Indonesia was also slashed to 5.3 percent from an initial projection of 5.5 percent.

Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo said the central bank would remain cautious over the development of the global economy, in particular the Chinese economy. Recently, China's capital market experienced tremors and even suspended trading twice in the past week.

Besides, China's move to devalue its currency in August created a risk-off period, when all funds tend to flee to safe assets, according to the BI chief. "The global economy and the situation in China needs to be continuously watched. This is not the end; just the beginning," said Agus in Jakarta on Friday.

In addition, the central bank is also watching the downward trend of crude oil prices and the possibility of another increase in the US Federal Reserve funds rate. "These are the things that we need to continuously follow," he told journalists.

Agus explained that despite the pressure, the rupiah depreciation in 2015 was in the range of 11 percent, better than the Brazilian currency, which depreciated 49 percent, Turkey's, which dropped 33 percent, and that of other countries that depreciated more than 20 percent.

"But Indonesia can maintain above 11 percent. What we need to watch is the rupiah's volatility. If we can maintain its stability, we will be able to create a good business climate and boost our economy," he said.

Agus added that the foreign exchange reserves were enough to provide resistance against external factors and maintain the sustainability of economic growth in 2016.

"We will support the government’s efforts to achieve 5.2 to 5.6 percent in growth. We also welcome the World Bank's projection that the Indonesian economy will grow 5.3 percent, as it is in line with the government’s target in the state budget," he said.

Indonesia’s reserves recorded a US$5 billion month-to-month increase in December 2015 to $105.9 billion. The increased reserves came from the government's foreign debt withdrawal, oil and gas exports and the global bonds issued to cover foreign exchange needs.

Acceleration of budget spending, according to Agus, will have a major impact on economic growth in 2016. "We certainly expect the private sector's role could be better. On the other hand, we know the world commodity prices are still depressed and we appreciate if there are initiatives to search for new export markets and to export more value-added product," he said.

According to the World Bank's January 2016 Global Economic Prospects, a modest recovery in advanced economies continues this year and activity is stable among major commodity exporters.

According to the report, falling commodity prices, flagging trade and capital flows and episodes of financial volatility sapped economic activity and made global economic growth was less than expected in 2015, while firmer growth in 2016 will depend on the stabilization of commodity prices and China's gradual transition towards a more consumption-based growth model.

However, growth is projected to slow further in China, while Russia and Brazil are expected to remain in recession in 2016. Meanwhile, developing economies are forecast to expand 4.8 percent in 2016, less than expected earlier, but up from the 4.3 percent growth in 2015. (bbn)

- See more at: World Bank slashes its Indonesian growth forecast to 5.3 percent in 2016 | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

Pemasangan Gantry Crane MRTAlat berat gantry crane terpasang dalam Proyek pembangunan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di jalan Raya Fatmawati, Jakarta, Sabtu (9/1). PT Mass Rapid Transportation Jakarta optimisits proyek MRT akan bisa diselesaikan pada Agustus 2018. ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir/aww/16.








Pemasangan Gantry Crane MRTPekerja berada di atas alat berat gantry crane yang berfungsi sebagai pengangkut box girder untuk jalur layang untuk pemasangan stasiun (MRT) di jalan Raya Fatmawati, Jakarta, Sabtu (9/1). PT Mass Rapid Transportation Jakarta optimisits proyek MRT akan bisa diselesaikan pada Agustus 2018. ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir/aww/16.







Menhub Tinjau Proyek LRT PalembangMenteri Perhubungan Ignasius Jonan meninjau pembangunan jalur ganda (double track) kereta api Prabumulih - Palembang di Palembang, Sumsel, Sabtu (9/1). Pembangunan double track dari Prabumulih ke Stasiun Kertapati Palembang telah selesai sepanjang 50 km dari total 78 km dan ditargetkan akan rampung dalan waktu tiga bulan ke depan. ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi/kye/16.








Menhub Tinjau Proyek LRT PalembangMenteri Perhubungan RI Ignasius Jonan (tengah) bersama rombongan meninjau pembangunan jalur ganda (double track) kereta api Prabumulih - Palembang di Palembang, Sumsel, Sabtu (9/1). Pembangunan double track dari Prabumulih ke Stasiun Kertapati Palembang telah selesai sepanjang 50 km dari total 78 km dan ditargetkan akan rampung dalan waktu tiga bulan ke depan. ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi/kye/16.








Menhub Tinjau Proyek LRT PalembangMenteri Perhubungan Ignasius Jonan (ketiga kanan) bersama rombongan meninjau pembangunan jalur kereta api ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) di kawasan Bandara Sultan Mahmud Baddarudin (SMB) II Palembang, Sumsel, Sabtu (9/1). Menhub mengharapkan proyek pembangunan LRT sepanjang 24 km dari Bandara SMB II sampai ke kawasan Jakabaring tersebut selesai sesuai target yang telah ditetapkan agar dapat mendukung pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi/kye/16.







Jalur Ganda KA Bandara KualanamuKereta melaju di salah satu lokasi proyek pembangunan jalur ganda kereta api di kawasan Bandar Khalipah, Kabupaten Deli Serdang, Sumatera Utara, Sabtu (9/1). Pembangunan jalur ganda (double track) kereta api sepanjang 28,8 km dari Medan Araskabu hingga Bandara Kualanamu itu ditargetkan selesai pada Juli 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana/kye/16

*BKPM Targets 15% Increase in Investment to $42.7b

Jakarta.* The Indonesian government aims to boost foreign and local investment to Rp 595 trillion ($42.7 billion) this year, with a special focus on manufacturing.

The target represents a 15 percent increase from the 2016 mark, according to Franky Sibarani, the head of the Investment Coordinating Board, or BKPM.

“The big task this year will be to increase the realization of [investment in] the industrial and manufacturing sectors,” he said in Jakarta on Friday.

Franky said he expected investment in manufacturing to grow by 17 percent to Rp 313 trillion this year, and in infrastructure, services and trade to rise by 10 percent to Rp 183.7 trillion. The BKPM is targeting a 12 percent rise in investment in the raw resources industry to Rp 97.6 trillion.

Franky said his office would continue its efforts to streamline the investment process and increase its role as a facilitator between the government and the private sector on issues such as human resources, in a bid to turn Indonesia into a more competitive economy.

Indonesia ranked 109th out of 189 countries in the World Bank’s Ease of Doing Business survey last year, moving up 11 notches thanks to reforms in investment licensing, online tax payments and financing incentives. These include a fast-track licensing service that the BKPM claims bundles eight different permits and processes them in three hours. The service was introduced last month and will be officially inaugurated next week

BKPM Targets 15% Increase in Investment to $42.7b | Jakarta Globe

National

*No more Javacentric infrastructure 
projects: Jokowi*
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sun, January 10 2016, 8:14 PM






*Speed it up!: *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said the government will focus its work on agriculture and infrastructure improvements, which have been highlighted in the economic policy package he announced at the State Palace in Jakarta on Sept. 9.(setkab.go.id)

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has reiterated his commitment to building infrastructure on the outskirts of developed areas and in villages outside Java, allocating Rp 314 trillion (US$22.5 billion) in 2016 state funds to promote equitable development, especially in remote and border areas.

At a recent Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) working meeting in Jakarta, Jokowi readdressed two crucial problems that the government must resolve through non-Javacentric development, namely inequality among regions and wide gaps in the prices of goods.

For example, Premium gasoline in Jakarta is tagged at Rp 7,000 per liter, but in Wamena, Papua, the price can soar to around Rp 60,000 per liter.

"Here [in Jakarta], each sack of cement is priced at Rp 60,000, but in the Papua highlands the price is around Rp 1 million to Rp 2.5 million per sack because of the lack of infrastructure. We must resolve this imbalance," Jokowi said.

The President described the lack of infrastructure in Papua based on his visit to Nduga regency, where roads remain unpaved. "It took four days to travel from Nduga to Wamena," he said, ordering the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry and the Army to surface the roads soon.

"If Nduga is connected by road, prices [of goods] will drop by half," he said, adding that the government not only paid attention to road infrastructure in remote and underdeveloped areas, but also in border areas.

Further, Jokowi explained that infrastructure development such as dams, reservoirs and ports would also increase the competitiveness of national products. Irrigation, he said, was key to food security in the future.

Likewise, he underlined that ports were also crucial to improving competitiveness. "Ports are key because two-thirds of our territory is water," he added.

To boost infrastructure, according to Jokowi, the government would take over projects that had faced delays for years, such as the trans-Sumatra toll road. In April 2015, Jokowi attended the groundbreaking of the 2,700-kilometer toll road that will connect Lampung with Aceh, after a 10-year tender.

Meanwhile, to develop villages, the government has increased the village fund allocation in the state budget from Rp 20.7 trillion in 2015 to Rp 46.98 trillion in 2016.

"I have ordered that large amounts of village funds be used to create as many jobs as possible, and to buy items such as sand and stones so the money will circulate in the villages," Jokowi said. (ags) - See more at: No more Javacentric infrastructure projects: Jokowi | The Jakarta Post



---------------------------------------------------

*Greater Jakarta: Transjakarta 
to serve Greater Jakarta *
*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Sat, January 09 2016, 3:37 PM*

JAKARTA: In a bid to ease the capital city’s traffic congestion, the Jakarta administration is considering whether to extend Transjakarta bus routes to Greater Jakarta, including Tangerang in Banten, Bekasi and Depok, both in West Java.

Jakarta Governor Basuki “Ahok” Tjahaja Purnama said at City Hall on Friday that the Jakarta administration and the local governments would cooperate to extend the service of Transjakarta buses.

“We will prioritize Tangerang, Bekasi and Depok, “ he said, adding that the city would also consider Bogor and Cianjur, both in West Java.

Ahok said he hoped that commuters who traveled daily from the satellite cities to the capital would leave their private vehicles and opt for Transjakarta.

“Therefore, the fares should be cheaper and the buses should be safer and more comfortable,” he said.

Ahok said at least 3 million private vehicles, both cars and motorcycles, entered the capital city every morning. “We have to decrease that number,” he said.

Ahok added that he also wanted a flat fare of Rp 3,500 (25 US cents) on all Transjakarta and feeder routes.

- See more at: Greater Jakarta: Transjakarta to serve Greater Jakarta | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Echo_419 said:


> This looks a lot like Hindu God Ganesha



indeed.. many Hindu site was discovered in Indonesia. mostly in Java ad Bali island..







Amoghapasa

























Photo: Deddy Endarto


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Russia to finish building Indonesian railway in 2019


Russian Railways says the construction of a railway on the Indonesian island of Kalimantan will be completed in 2019.

"The project is so beneficial economically that we and the banks involved in its financing feel quite comfortable. All the investment will pay off within six years," said Russian Railways spokesman Denis Muratov. 

“Cargo will go by rail to a seaport from the vast areas of the island of Kalimantan, which is the largest in Indonesia and very rich in natural resources and minerals," he added.

Only the Indonesian islands of Java and Sumatra have previously had train services.

According to Muratov, in addition to the commercial benefits, the project will create more than 300,000 construction jobs, and more than 10,000 jobs in related industries. The Russian company will also give 200 scholarships to Indonesian students in 2016 and will increase that number to 350 in the future.

Russian Railways says the project will be eco-friendly.

“We will use … solar electricity and will try to set up coking plants in Indonesia that will increase the calorific capacity of coal so that when burning it will emit less smoke and harmful substances," according to Muratov.

In the future, Russian Railways could take part in other projects to upgrade Indonesia's railway infrastructure. The authorities want four projects covering up to 4,000 kilometers of track, said the spokesman.

Russia to finish building Indonesian railway in 2019 — RT Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Lion Eyes Domestic, Pilgrimage Routes with 44 New Aircraft
_Lion Group plans to lease 44 additional aircraft this year, anticipating an increase in the country's air travel and an introduction of direct pilgrimage routes to Saudi Arabia, president director Edward Sirait said on Monday. Lion Group will lease in 14 aircraft for its budget namesake Lion Air, 12 wide body Boeing for full service airline Batik Air and 18 ATR for propeller fleet Wings Air, Edward said.
_




_Lion Eyes Domestic, Pilgrimage Routes with 44 New Aircraft | Jakarta Globe_



Wika to Double Contracts This Year As Government Spending Increases
_State builder Wijaya Karya has ambitiously aimed to double new construction contracts this year to Rp 53.3 trillion ($3.7 billion), on the back of a slew of government projects, including high speed rail. The company booked Rp 25.3 trillion in new projects last year, president director Bintang Perbowo said on Monday. Government projects are expected to contribute a fifth of the company's new contracts for the year, while private sector projects will account for 63 percent. The remaining contracts will come from the company's own property project._





_Wika to Double Contracts This Year As Government Spending Increases | Jakarta Globe_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Budget Crisis in Saudi, the Gov't hope Refinery Investment continues

Saudi Aramco has sold their stake, but so far the investment plan in Indonesia is still unaffected. There has not been any cancelation made by the management of Saudi Aramco.

KATADATA - The government is hoping that the sales of Saudi Aramco’s stake will not affect the investment activities in Indonesia, considering that there are several investment commitments that will be conducted by the Saudi Arabian oil and gas company, starting to build refineries until the sales of fuel. 

The Director for Downstream Oil and Gas Business Development of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, Setyorini Tri Hutami, said that until now there has not been a delayed plan of investment or a cancelation made by Saudi Aramco. The Saudi Arabian company had previously stated its interest to invest US$ 24 billion or IDR 336 trillion in Indonesia. 

From that amount, US$ 14 billion or IDR 196 trillion will be used to increase the capacities of Pertamina’s refineries in Dumai, Balongan, and Cilacap. The total capacity from the three refineries reaches 700,000 barrels per day (bpd). 

The remaining US$ 10 billion or IDR 140 trillion will be invested for the new refinery development in Tuban. The capacity of the refinery would be 300,000 bpd. Saudi is also planning to invest in the selling of fuels, which is the one condition that Saudi Aramco asked to sell the products from the refineries that they invest in. 

Even though the firm has stated its interest, in Rini’s opinion, Saudi Aramco can still be shaken and unable to realize the investment. Saudi Aramco must still follow the auction to determine which investors will build the refinery. If Saudi Aramco is considered as unable to conduct the investments due to the shortage of funds, the Saudi Arabian company will not be chosen for the project. 

Budget Crisis in Saudi, the Gov't hope Refinery Investment continues :: Katadata News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta's Skyline


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Biggest Internet User In ASIA. Indonesia 4th...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Why Indonesia’s markets kept calm and carried on*
Leslie Shaffer | @LeslieShaffer1
2 Hours AgoCNBC.com






As Indonesia's capital Jakarta was being rocked by its worst terror attack in six years, the country's central bank was meeting less than two miles away from the epicenter.

Rate-setters chose to proceed with their on-going meeting, deciding to cut the benchmark interest rate by 25 basis points to 7.25 percent, in line with analysts' expectations.

The central bank's move, coupled with a reasonably swift recovery in the country's stock market and the currency, underscored the muted reaction of investors to the tragic event.

"We should never belittle the impact of any one event, but it is part of a situation where we're seeing a broad range of uncertainties in the world right now and sadly, this is just one of them," David Howard-Jones, a partner at consultancy Oliver Wyman, told CNBC's Squawk Box. "We've already seen substantial turmoil in the financial markets for a range of other reasons in the last couple of weeks."

Indonesia's financial markets barely blinked.

The Jakarta Composite Index, which was down around 0.2 percent before the attacks, tumbled as much as 1.78 percent in their wake, but quickly recovered in the afternoon session to close down 0.53 percent, making it one of the region's best performers for the day. The index is down around 14 percent since the beginning of 2015.

The rupiah also retraced its initial losses. The dollar fetched as much as 13,960 rupiah after the attacks, but by late afternoon, it was around 13,850 rupiah, similar to levels before the news.

In early trade Friday, a dollar was worth 13,390 rupiah and the Jakarta Composite was up 0.4 percent.

The market shrug-off wasn't just a local phenomenon. In overnight trade, the U.S.-listed Indonesia exchange-traded fund (ETF) , iShares MSCI Indonesia (EIDO), actually ended up 1.32 percent.

One reason for the calm: The longer term impact may be limited.





Indonesia Tourism Revenue, % of GDP (Source: Bloomberg, OCBC)
Unlike nearby Thailand, tourism just doesn't matter that much to Jakarta itself, or even the country as a whole.

"Tourism – a sector that would understandably be most sensitive – makes up just around 1 percent of the economy. The silver lining here too is that Jakarta is never traditionally a tourist magnet, unlike Bali, for instance," Wellian Wiranto, an economist at OCBC Bank, said in a note late Thursday. "Bank Indonesia did what it did, which is to cut rate by 25bps across all three key rates, partly because it knows that such terrorist attacks would have little long-term repercussions for the Indonesian economy."

The terror groups on Southeast Asia's doorstep
Wiranto noted that in the wake of the last major terrorist attack in Jakarta -- the 2009 bombings of two luxury hotels -- the effects petered out quickly.

OCBC's figures include direct tourism revenue, without extrapolating secondary effects such as restaurants and retail figures.

The World Travel & Tourism Council estimates that travel and tourism contributed 3.2 percent of Indonesia's gross domestic product (GDP) in 2014, while the total contribution was around 9.3 percent of GDP.

But the attacks may complicate efforts to revive the country's flagging economy and Indonesia's President Joko Widodo's initiative to drive tourism growth. ANZ estimated the attack could shave 0.25 percentage point off Indonesia's economic growth forecast for the first quarter.

"Foreign tourist arrivals had grown by 7.19 percent last year and this pace of growth could be expected to slow in 2016 given today's events," ANZ said in a note on Thursday.

But general ignorance may help keep the tourists coming. A 2013 poll from Australian opinion polling company Newspoll found that around 29 percent of all Australians claim to have visited Indonesia at some point, but only 70 percent knew that popular tourist destination Bali was in Indonesia. In 2013, around 11 percent of foreign tourist arrivals were from Australian residents.

There is, however, another potential reason markets kept their cool: The attacks, for which ISIS claimed responsibility, don't appear to have been carried out by the A-team, with some analysts calling them "amateurish." While apparently timed to coincide with a busy lunch period in a major shopping area, most of the casualties were the attackers themselves.

An Indonesian and a Canadian were killed in the attack and 20 people were wounded, Reuters reported. Five suicide bombers blew themselves up.

That may be because Indonesia's counter-terrorism forces had already moved in response to warnings late last year.

"They actually did a good job of cracking down in December against ISIS ringleaders and crews that were reported to be plotting widespread attacks geared toward Christmas and New Year's," noted Jonah Blank, senior political scientist at researcher Rand, on CNBC's The Rundown. "It's quite possible that the Indonesian (counterterrorism force) Detachment 88 and other units headed off a much, much bigger and more important attack and this is merely the residue."

Outside the financial markets, foreign investment into Indonesia will likely be closely watched, but it may not be affected much.

Lin Neumann, managing director of AmCham Indonesia, told CNBC's SquawkBox that terrorist attacks in the country aren't new and foreign companies operating in Indonesia already factorthe country's security situation into their decisions.

He found the effective police response to Thursday's attack encouraging.

"This is an overwhelmingly moderate progressive Muslim majority country and there is no tolerance here for this kind of activity," Neumann said. "The worst thing that could happen would be for people to conclude that it's a dangerous place for investment. I don't think it is and I think there hasn't been enough of this kind of activity to scare away investors."

Indonesian markets carry on despite terror attacks


----------



## orang biasa

*Terror attacks will not affect monetary conditions: Minister*
Jumat, 15 Januari 2016 07:09 WIB | 544 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Darmin Nasution said on Thursday that monetary conditions will not be affected by the terror attacks that took place in Jakarta on Thursday.

"No, they will not (be affected). The stock exchange has returned to its normal condition and so there is no need to worry about the monetary conditions," he said at the presidential palace.

He said he hoped the incident would not be blown up excessively to make the situation fearful and hurt the countrys monetary performance.

Darmin further stated that it was normal for the market to react after the incident had happened, but "it must not be blown up. It is alright for a reaction to happen but it will be normal again by tomorrow."

The minister said he had monitored the market until closing time on Thursday evening and had seen no sign of excessive reaction, with regards to the rupiah exchange rate against the U.S. dollar.

Even the Jakarta share price index remained normal, he pointed out.

Darmin said the incident had been dealt with by the relevant authorities and called on people to remain calm and not to overreact. 

"We can say that the impact is not much as it was handled quickly and so it has waned," he said.(*)
Terror attacks will not affect monetary conditions: Minister - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Trade deficit may continue in 2016: Chief economic minister*
Jumat, 15 Januari 2016 20:40 WIB | 300 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - There is a high likelihood that the trade deficit in December would continue throughout 2016, according to Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution.

"The trend indeed exists," he stated here on Friday.

He noted that the trend could occur as the economy is expected to improve, which would lead to imports, especially of capital goods, necessary to boost the investment value.

On the other hand, exports are forecast to remain weak due to the declining demand from advanced countries and global economic growth, which is projected to still remain slow, he affirmed.

"Deficit is not always bad. If the economy moves, the imports will rise. However, exports will not automatically increase since the global economy has not yet improved," he pointed out.

According to the National Statistics Agency (BPS), Indonesia had recorded a trade surplus of US$7.51 billion in 2015, although it had suffered a deficit of US$235.8 million.

"The balance of trade from January to December 2015 was in surplus of US$7.51 billion, while there was a deficit of US$235.8 million in December," BPS Chief Suryamin remarked at a press conference.

He stated that during the January-December 2015 period, exports reached US$150.25 billion, while imports were recorded at US$142.74 billion.

Suryamin added that the US$235.8 million deficit in December 2015 occurred as the imports had reached US$12.12 billion, while exports were recorded at only US$11.89 billion.(*)


----------



## MarveL

*Foreign tourists still heading to Yogyakarta despite Jakarta attacks*





Photo: Reuters

YOGYAKARTA - There has been no tour cancellations to Yogyakarta followingThursday's terror attack in Central Jakarta, the Indonesian Hotel and Restaurant Association (PHRI) said.

"It's true there were foreign casualties in the terror attack, but we assured them (tourists) that Yogyakarta was safe and foreigners would still be able to find comfort here. (So far) there have been no cancellations," Yogyakarta PHRI secretary Dedy Pranowo Eryono told thejakartapost.com on Friday (Jan 15).

According to Mr Dedy, the impact of the attack was not significant because Jakarta - located some 400km away from Yogyakarta - was not the main entry gate for foreign tourists, who usually visited Bali prior to exploring other destinations throughout the archipelago.

"It's a different situation compared to the 2012 Bali bombing. Following that incident, many cancellations were made and the number of foreign tourists significantly dropped," said Mr Dedy, adding that visitors from Europe, Japan and Australia would continued to arrive in Indonesia throughout January,which is usually a less hectic period for tourism compared with October and November.

Separately, Garuda Java Tour and Travel owner Edi Prabowo said his company expected to serve some 300 Japanese tourists visiting Yogyakarta, Java's cultural heartland, in January.

"Some visitors were worried at first and asked (us) about the situation after the attack, but after being informed, they feel safe to travel to Yogyakarta," said Mr Edi.

Yogyakarta Tourism Agency head Aris Riyatna confirmed that no cancellations had been made by travel agents catering to foreigners as of Friday afternoon.

"We have coordinated with travel agents and others to deliver correct information and intensively communicate with foreign travel agents," said Mr Aris.

He added that tourists from the Netherlands, Japan and Malaysia account for the majority of visitors to the city. Total arrivals reached 281,000 last year, an increase of 17 per cent from the year before.

"For domestic tourists, the number reached 3.4 million, a 21 per cent increase from 2014," Mr Aris said.

Foreign tourists still heading to Yogyakarta despite Jakarta attacks, AsiaOne Asia News


----------



## MarveL

*The tourist industry is not affected by terror




*
_Foreign tourists visiting Prambanan, Sleman, Yogyakarta, on Friday (15/1). Terror in Jakarta the day before did not have an impact on the decline in the number of tourists in the area._





_Highway construction projects Cileunyi-Sumedang-Dawuan (Cisumdawu) across Rancakalong, Sumedang regency, West Java, in the works, as seen on Thursday. Aside from being a supporting infrastructure in the West Java International Airport Kertajati, Majalengka, the toll is expected to also support other sectors that help the growth of the economy of West Java._


----------



## Nike

*World Bank: Indonesia Among the World’s Least-Connected Countries


Jakarta.* Indonesia continues to have one of the poorest rates of Internet connectivity and access of any country in the world, a new report by the World Bank has confirmed.

The lender’s “World Development Report 2016: Digital Dividends” looks at how digital technology and its impact on the economy have spread in many parts of the world. In many countries, however, access to the Internet remains out of reach of many, and governments lack the regulations to keep pace with the growth of technology.

The report ranks Indonesia behind only India and China as the country with the highest number of people without access to the Internet. Worldwide, there were 3.2 billion Internet users out of a total population of 7.4 billion in 2015, according to the report.

“For Indonesia to reap the benefits of steamships took 160 years after their invention ... Mobile phones and the Internet took only a few years,” the report said.

“So, while digital technologies have been spreading, digital dividends have not. Why? For two reasons. First, nearly 60 percent of the world’s people are still offline and can’t participate in the digital economy in any meaningful way. Second, some of the perceived benefits of digital technologies are offset by emerging risks.”

The report suggests that digital technologies, especially the Internet, have dramatically changed the way people get information, which in turn has promoted financial inclusion, created jobs and boosted the economy.

Governments need to encourage market competition, public-private partnerships and make effective regulations for the Internet and mobile operators to encourage universal and affordable access to the digital technologies, the World Bank said.

“Digital development strategies need to be broader than ICT strategies. Connectivity for all remains an important goal and a tremendous challenge,” the report said.

“But countries also need to create favorable conditions for technology to be effective. When the analogue complements are absent, the development impact will be disappointing. But when countries build a strong analog foundation, they will reap ample digital dividends – in faster growth, more jobs, and better services.”

The World Bank noted that the Indonesian government was on the right track to addressing the issues raised in the report. State-owned telecoms firm Telekomunikasi Indonesia, for instance, has a Digital Network road map that aims to improve Internet connectivity nationwide.

Communications Minister Rudiantara told Jakarta Globe that the government was also finalizing an e-commerce road map to keep pace with the explosive growth in online selling and buying.

“We are currently discussing the road map. There are 30 initiatives in it, one of which is about funding. There are many forms of funding, including funding for startups and for established companies,” he said.
World Bank: Indonesia Among the World’s Least-Connected Countries | Jakarta Globe

there is still some untapped potential growth and investment in communication sector, means a large economic resources yet to be developed

*Japan's JFE Steel Starts Production in Indonesia
Jakarta.* JFE Steel Galvanizing Indonesia, the wholly-owned local unit of Japanese JFE Steel Corporation, has started production at its steel plant in Bekasi, West Java, two months ahead of schedule, the company said in a statement on Friday.

The plant, with a capacity of 400,000 galvanized steel sheets a year, is JFE's third plant in Asia outside of Japan, after similar factories in China and Thailand.

JFE Steel expects to cater to rising demand from automotive manufacturers, the company said in the statement.

The company pointed to Indonesia's increasing immersion in the global automotive supply chain and repositioning itself as a hub for exporting cars from global manufacturers — on top of its already huge domestic market.

Sales are expected to rise to between 1.05 million and 1.1 million units this year, from an estimated 1 million units in 2015, the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo) has predicted.

Japanese manufacturers Toyota, Honda, Suzuki and Nissan have all expanded production capacity in Indonesia. Saic General Motor Wuling — a joint venture between General Motors China, Shanghai-based SAIC Motor and Liuzhou-based Liuzhou Wuling Motors — is set to begin construction on its $397 million plant in Cikarang which will start production in 2017.

Japan's JFE Steel Starts Production in Indonesia | Jakarta Globe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Car free day in Jakarta, 3 days after terror attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan Masjid Menara TertinggiMenteri Agama Lukman Hakim Saifuddin (kiri) menyerahkan bantuan kepada Wakil Ketua Umum Pembangunan Masjid Agung Medan, Musa Idhishah (kanan) dalam rangkaian peletakan batu pertama, di Medan, Sumatera Utara, Jumat (15/1). Masjid Agung yang direncanakan selesai tahun 2018, dirancang memiliki menara masjid tertinggi di Asia yakni setinggi 199 meter. ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi/pd/16


expect this Mosque will become a new historical landmark in Medan, North Sumatera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*PLN hemat Rp 1,5 T per tahun pakai kapal listrik terapung
[Power Ship helped PLN saved 1,5 T Rupiahs a year]*
_
Reporter : Novita Intan Sari | Minggu, 17 Januari 2016_






Merdeka.com - PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) telah mengoperasikan kapal pembangkit listrik atau Marine Vessel Power Plant (MVPP) Karadeniz Powership Zeynep Sultan yang disewa dari Turki. Kapal ini digunakan untuk keperluan pasokan listrik sementara di berbagai daerah.

Direktur Bisnis Regional Sumatera PLN, Amir Rosidin mengatakan ada beberapa daerah seperti Amurang, Belawan, Lombok, Kupang dan Ambon mengalami krisis listrik.

"Kita sekarang sewa lima lokasi di Gorontalo (ada kekurangan daya 5mega setiap hari, kondisi banyak daerah yang padam) Belawan, Kupang, Ambon, dan NTB. Memang kapal ini sifatnya temporary," ujar dia dalam diskusi Energi Kita yang digelar merdeka.com, RRI, IJTI, IKN, DML dan Sewatama di di Gedung Dewan Pers, Jakarta, Minggu (17/1).

Selain membantu daerah yang krisis listrik, pemanfaatan kapal pembangkit listrik ini juga membantu penghematan keuangan perseroan.

"Penghematan Rp 1,5 triliun per tahunnya, dari segi ekonomi teknikal," jelas dia.

Dia menambahkan, wilayah Indonesia yang merupakan kepulauan cocok untuk pembangkit listrik apung seperti ini. Kapal listrik ini nantinya memiliki kapasitas 120 megawatt (MW) dan merupakan genset terbesar yang ada di Inonesia.

Kapal ini sebagai solusi jangka pendek terhadap persoalan krisis listrik di berbagai daerah. Pengoperasian kapal listrik ini sebagai jembatan sebelum tuntasnya proyek listrik 35.000 MW.

PLN hemat Rp 1,5 T per tahun pakai kapal listrik terapung | merdeka.com

+++


*Pemerintah mau buat kapal pembangkit batu bara agar listrik murah
[Govt plans a joint venture with Turkey to build Power Ship]*






Merdeka.com - Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Rini Soemarno mengungkapkan pemerintah berencana membuat kapal pembangkit listrik batu bara. Kapal ini nantinya akan dibangun bersama perusahaan asal Turki melalui skema joint venture atau usaha patungan.

Menteri Rini mengungkapkan penggunaan batu bara lebih efisien dari sisi harga. Imbasnya, masyarakat terpencil menjadi tak terbebani soal dana untuk dapat merasakan listrik.

"Kalau sekarang pakai gas atau Heavy Fuel Oil (HFO), maka nanti bersama-sama akan mengembangkan untuk memakai batu bara juga. Kita melihatnya dengan batu bara akan lebih murah," kata Menteri Rini di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Selasa (8/12).

Dia menambahkan, nantinya batu bara tersebut akan memberikan pasokan listrik sekitar 40-60 MW. Namun, rencana ini masih dalam kalkulasi, sehingga belum diketahui harga dari listrik batu bara nantinya.

Dalam kesempatan yang sama, Direktur Utama PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) Sofyan Basir menjelaskan pengoperasian powership berbahan bakar Heavy Fuel Oil (HFO) dan gas ini bisa menghemat pengeluaran PLN sebesar Rp 350 miliar per tahun.

"Kita kan sewanya sebesar Rp 1850 per kilowatt-hour (KwH). Jadi di Amurang yang mengalami defisit 50-60 MW itu bisa menghemat Rp 350 miliar per tahun," jelas Sofyan.

Seperti yang diketahui, powership akan mensuplai listrik bervoltase tinggi dengan harga yang terjangkau. Di awal, pembangkit listriknya akan menggunakan minyak bakar (HFO), namun bisa juga dikonversi untuk mengonsumsi gas.

Sebelumnya, Presiden Joko Widodo berencana untuk memperbanyak kapal pembangkit listrik (Marine Vessel Power Plant) di Indonesia. Untuk itu, Indonesia akan bekerjasama dengan perusahaan listrik asal Turki, Karpowership dalam membangun pabrik powership di Indonesia.

"Dua minggu lalu saya sudah ketemu Presiden Erdogan dan tadi saya sudah bertemu dengan pemilik, saya sampaikan setelah lima ini berikutnya harus dibangun di Indonesia. Karena tujuan kami kapal seperti ini akan banyak sekali," kata Jokowi di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara.

Dia menambahkan, kerjasama atau joint venture ini nantinya akan dilakukan dengan Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) atau perusahaan swasta di Indonesia. Petinggi Karpowership, kata dia, juga sudah komitmen untuk membangun kapal dan pabrik di Indonesia.

Pemerintah mau buat kapal pembangkit batu bara agar listrik murah | merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia to be only country to view total solar eclipse*





_A combination photo shows the various stages of a solar eclipse as viewed by ESA's Sun-watching Proba-2 minisatellite, using it's SWAP imager to capture the Moon passing in front of the Sun to a near-totality, in this handout image provided by the Royal Observatory of Belgium March 20, 2015. Photo: Reuters_


By Hans Nicholas Jong

The Jakarta Post/ANN | Mon, Jan 18 2016

Parts of Indonesia will experience a total solar eclipse on March 9 this year, the first time since 1995. The next total solar eclipse to hit Indonesia will be in 2023.

The rare event will be consecutively visible in 11 provinces: Bengkulu, Jambi, South Sumatra, Bangka Belitung, West Kalimantan, South Kalimantan, Central Kalimantan, East Kalimantan, West Sulawesi, Central Sulawesi and North Maluku.

"This year, Indonesia will be the only area to see [the total solar eclipse]. The rest of the total solar eclipse will traverse the Pacific, heading toward Guam," National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) head Thomas Djamaludin told The Jakarta Post.

A solar eclipse occurs when the moon passes between the Earth and the Sun, totally or partly obscuring the image of the sun for a viewer on earth. A total solar eclipse occurs when the moon's apparent diameter is larger than the sun's, blocking all direct sunlight and turning day into darkness.

Indonesia last experienced a total solar eclipse in 1988, visible from Bangka Belitung and South Sumatra.

"This year's solar eclipse in South Sumatra and Bangka Belitung will be similar to the one in 1988. The difference this time is that it will turn toward the southern part of Kalimantan and pass Central Sulawesi, part of South Kalimantan, East Kalimantan, West Sulawesi and North Maluku," Thomas said.

The last time a total solar eclipse passed over the country was in 1995, lasting only two minutes and visible only from Sangihe, a small island in North Sulawesi.

Since independence, Indonesia has experienced 18 partial solar eclipses, nine total solar eclipses and six annular solar eclipses.

A partial solar eclipse occurs when the moon blocks only part of the sun's disk, while an annular solar eclipse occurs when the moon is too far away to completely cover the sun's disk, forming a ring of light.

Other parts of Indonesia will experience partial solar eclipse along with parts of Southeast Asia, such as Kuala Lumpur, Singapore, Manila and Bangkok, as well as northern and eastern Australia.

While the total solar eclipse will see more than 90 per cent of the sun covered, from Java 50 to 60 per cent will be covered.

The total solar eclipse will last for around three minutes in the eastern part of Indonesia starting from 9 a.m. local time, while the western part will experience eclipse for around two minutes at 7:30 a.m. local time.

The natural phenomenon is expected to attract domestic and foreign tourists. According to Central Sulawesi Tourism Agency head Siti Mardjanu, up to 3,000 tourists from 12 countries will visit the province to witness the total solar eclipse.

The total solar eclipse will also attract foreign researchers, with the US National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) scheduled to join a team of researchers from LAPAN.

Four NASA researchers will observe the eclipse in Maba, Halmahera, North Maluku.

The Meteorology, Climatology and Geophysics Agency (BMKG), meanwhile, will begin studying the total solar eclipse one month before the event.

"We will study the magnitude of the change in magnetic field caused by the total solar eclipse. We will start monitoring one month before the eclipse, during the eclipse and one month after it," Jaya Murjaya from the BMKG told the Post on Thursday.

Indonesia to be only country to view total solar eclipse | Travel


----------



## MarveL

_Free: Residents of apartment dwellers show the card, while going up the Trans-Jakarta bus, towers Cipinang Besar in Jakarta, yesterday. Occupants of rental flats receive free services Trans-Jakarta bus ride_





_New Terminal: Aerial Kalibaru Port development projects or terminals in Kalibaru New Priok, North Jakarta, yesterday. PT Pelindo II declared the trial operation of container terminals 1 New Priok capable in the leaning-sized ships of 20,000 TEUs ready to be launched in late January 2016 and will be followed by full operation in July 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

kabar terakhir 1500 karyawan sudah di phk. the end of oil boom age, Bye chevron... 

Tue Jan 19, 2016 | 3:15 AM EST
*Chevron says will not extend contract to operate Indonesia oil and gas block*





_The logo of Chevron is shown on a monitor above the floor of the New York Stock Exchange in New York, December 30, 2015._

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Chevron will not extend its contract to operate the East Kalimantan oil and gas block in Indonesia, the U.S. energy giant said on Tuesday, as plunging crude prices hit producers around the world.

The decision is the latest in a string of production curbs and asset cuts by oil and gas companies in Indonesia, reeling from crude prices that plummeted to a 13-year low on Monday.

Last month, Chevron, Indonesia's top crude producer, also revealed plans to sell its stake in a key oil and gas block in the country, the South Natuna Sea Block B.

"(Chevron) will not propose to extend the East Kalimantan production-sharing contract," Chevron IndoAsia Business Unit managing director Chuck Taylor said in an emailed statement.

He added that the company would return the assets to the government in October 2018 and that the decision would not affect Chevron's "pursuit of strategic projects" such as a deepwater natural gas development in Indonesia.

The East Kalimantan block currently supplies up to 70 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd) of gas to Indonesia's Bontang liquefied natural gas plant and 20,000 barrels of crude per day to the Balikpapan refinery, a company spokesman told Reuters.

Elan Biantoro, a spokesman for Indonesia's upstream oil and gas regulator (SKKMigas), said the government was aware of Chevron's decision to relinquish the East Kalimantan block. The government is reviewing whether to tender the block again or to hand it to state-owned energy giant, Pertamina [PERTM.UL], Biantoro said.

Chevron has operated the East Kalimantan block for nearly 50 years, and its output had "thinned", Biantoro said.

"They were also worried about what happened in the Mahakam block," he said, referring to Chevron's reason for the decision.

Risks energy investors face in Indonesia have been highlighted by a more than seven-year tussle over the future of the country's Mahakam block, its top gas-producing field currently operated by Total, as nationalistic elements are pushing for energy assets to be handed to Pertamina.

Last year, majors ExxonMobil and BP both handed back exploration blocks to Indonesia, while Swedish independent Lundin Petroleum said it was exiting the country.

According to SKKMigas, Indonesia's oil and gas companies are targeting a 2-percent decline in average daily output to 1.944 million barrels of oil equivalent per day (boepd) in 2016, from around 1.981 boepd in 2015.

Oil futures remained under pressure on Tuesday following a slide that has seen prices fall by more than a quarter since the beginning of the year, as the full return of Iran to oil markets adds to an already huge supply overhang. [O/R]


(Reporting by Fergus Jensen; Additional reporting by Wilda Asmarini; Editing by Joseph Radford)

Chevron says will not extend contract to operate Indonesia oil and gas block| Reuters

*Indonesia's Economy to Pick Up Pace After Bottoming Out in 2015: World Bank*






*Jakarta. *The World Bank is predicting faster economic growth for Indonesia this year, confident that the nation's slowdown likely bottomed out in 2015.

In its January 2016 "Global Economic Prospects" report, the multilateral lender sees Indonesia's growth accelerating to 5.2 percent on average in the 2016-18 period after dropping to its lowest rate of 4.7 percent last year.

"This assumes implementation of a reform package announced by the government in September-October 2015 to unlock investment and boost productivity growth," the report said.

President Joko Widodo's administration released a series of economic packages last year in a bid to prop up a domestic economy that was being challenged by weaker exports, slower consumer purchasing power and a weakening currency.

The World Bank's optimism echoed similar sentiments from Bank Indonesia, which forecast economic growth to rebound this year at 5.2 percent-5.6 percent from a 4.7 percent-4.8 percent forecast for 2015.

However, the World Bank's report also noted that expected weak commodity prices for this year may require Indonesia to strengthen its fiscal institutions as well as broad its trade products.

"Weaker commodity prices would exacerbate the impact on commodity exporters" like Indonesia, Malaysia and Mongolia, the report said.

"On the revenue side, there is a need to broaden tax bases" for countries like Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, to "reduce reliance on commodity-related revenues."

The report also said commodity producers like Indonesia need to "enhance fiscal institutions to improve the management of fluctuations in natural-resource prices" to anticipate the decline in commodity prices.

*Global growth*

According to the report, weak growth among major emerging markets will likely continue weighing on global economic growth in 2016, but it said "economic activity should still pick up modestly to a 2.9 percent pace, from a 2.4 percent growth in 2015, as advanced economies gain speed."

"A slowdown in major emerging markets would dampen regional growth through strong trade linkages and increasingly through financial market integration. Econometric estimates indicate that spillovers could be sizable, with a one-off [but persistent] unexpected 1 percentage point decline in China’s growth lowering growth in the rest of Asia by 0.5-1.4 percentage points after two years," it said.

The World Bank said growth in China, the world's most populous nation, is forecast to retreat to 6.7 percent in 2016 from an estimated 6.9 percent in 2015.

Indonesia's Economy to Pick Up Pace After Bottoming Out in 2015: World Bank | Jakarta Globe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

All Merah Putih bridge's segments were finally connected yesterday.


----------



## MarveL

_Walaupun perekonomian tiongkok melemah, neraca dagang RI tetap keok menghadapi "Negeri Tirai Bambu".





LTE NETWORK EXPANSION: XL's technician are doing maintenance on 4G device base stations in the city of Mataram, yesterday. Oredoo Indosat and XL Axiata cooperating on 4G LTE network through Multioperator Radio Access Network (MORAN). Both operators will use the same LTE network in some cities such as Banyumas, Surakarta, Batam, Banjarmasin, and plans to expand this cooperation to other cities to support the digital economy agenda in Indonesia._


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> Walaupun perekonomian tiongkok melemah, neraca dagang RI tetap keok menghadapi "Negeri Tirai Bambu".



And not only with Indonesia. China recorded more than $200 Billion trade surplus last year.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia eyes US$602 million *
*income revenue from asset *
*revaluation*
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com | Business | Wed, January 20 2016, 5:01 PM







*Unnoticed: *A banner promoting the omission of administrative sanctions for 2015 tax arrears is seen off Jl.
Gunawarman, South Jakarta, on Jan. 1. At least 43 state-owned companies plan to conduct asset revaluation this year, contributing a total of US$602 million in tax income for the government. (thejakartapost.com/Wienda Parwitasari)
Business News

*The State Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Ministry is eyeing an additional tax revenue of Rp 8.4 trillion (US$602 million) sourced from the asset revaluation that several state owned firms have planned to work on this year.*

*To date, 43 state-owned companies, along with 19 of its subsidiaries, have confirmed the plan, jacking up their total asset value by Rp 310 trillion to Rp 1.35 quadrillion, said SOEs Minister Rini Soemarno.*

"Several state owned companies are planning to hold asset revaluation this year. With the tax rate set at 4 to 6 percent, there will be an additional Rp 8.4 trillion to Rp 10.61 trillion in tax revenue," she said in a press conference in Jakarta on Tuesday.

*Through asset revaluation, Rini added, the ministry targets total assets of all state owned companies to reach Rp 6.24 quadrillion. PT PLN will be the top state-owned company in terms of assets, she said.*

*As of 2015, the total assets of 118 state owned companies stand at Rp 5.39 quadrillion, compared to Rp 4.57 quadrillion in 2014.*

The government has offered tax incentives for asset revaluation. Through the fifth economic policy package, a company that files for an asset revaluation in the first half of 2016 will be subject to 4 percent income tax, 6 percent in the second half.

Prior to the release of the policy package, the normal tax income rate for asset revaluation was 10 percent.

Darussalam, taxation expert from the University of Indonesia, projects that asset revaluation could increase a company's equity, helping them to meet with the government’s rule obliging private firms to maintain a good debt-to-equity ratio amid increasing foreign debt.

And in return, there will be additional tax income for the government when companies apply to revalue their assets this year. (ags)(+)

- See more at: Indonesia eyes US$602 million income revenue from asset revaluation | The Jakarta Post


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previous News regarding Indonesian State Owned Companies

January 16, 2015 9:35 am JST
Bank Mandiri

*Indonesian state lender to raise $800 million by rights issue*
LINDA SILAEN, Nikkei staff writer

JAKARTA -- Indonesia's largest bank by assets, Bank Mandiri, plans to raise up to 10 trillion rupiah ($793 million) from a rights issue in July to strengthen its capital and boost lending as the government prepares for major infrastructure projects.






Bank Mandiri’s Group CEO Budi Gunadi Sadikin speaks at an event in Jakarta Jan.14

The government, which owns 60.6% of Mandiri's 23.33 billion outstanding shares, has approved the program and will inject funds into the bank to take their rights, State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said Wednesday.

Through cutting fuel subsidies, the Indonesian government has freed up to 205 trillion rupiah, part of which will be used to leverage lending for infrastructure development. The government will pledge around 48 trillion rupiah as fresh capital for state-owned companies, but this requires approval from the House of Representatives, expected to meet this month. Three other state-owned banks, Bank Rakyat Indonesia, Bank Negara Indonesia and Bank Tabungan Negara are also waiting for fresh capital after the Mandiri deal.

Budi Gunadi Sadikin, Bank Mandiri Group CEO, said on Wednesday, that with the new funds the capital adequacy ratio will surge past 17% and help its loan expansion.

Soemarno said he also plans to cut dividend payouts by state-owned banks to beef up their capital to meet the Basel III rules and provide more money for government projects.

Teguh Haryanto, an analyst at Bahana Securities, said the government is likely to retain a majority stake in Mandiri by participating in the rights issue. Through the rights issue, the bank will be able to provide increased liquidity flows and keep expanding its loan portfolio. This could subsequently improve BMRI's margins on an expected lower blended cost of funding, the analyst added.

Bank Mandiri: Indonesian state lender to raise $800 million by rights issue- Nikkei Asian Review


----------



## MarveL

_* Logung Reservoir construction*: Workers completing construction in the village Tanjungrejo, Kudus, Central Java, yesterday. Ministry of Housing and Public Works (PU-Pera) mentions the project's progress of Logung Reservoir, Kudus, Central Java, per January 2016 reached realization 19.87% or higher than planned 15.71% and scheduled for completion in December 2017.





Officials from the Department of Transportation assisted by members of the military crack down on illegal parking of vehicles along Jalan Pasar Baru, Jakarta, yesterday. Repression in the form of flatting the tires and tow it to give deterrent effect to motorists who use the road shoulder as a parking lot.
_





_*100MW power plant*: Workers inspect the transformer panel of Gorontalo power plant while testing the system and the voltage in the district Paguat, Pohuwato, Gorontalo, last weekend. Gorontalo power plant with a capacity of 100 MW power plant is one of the program's first 35 thousand MW in operation during the reign of President Joko Widodo-Kalla_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakarta tonight
@irwinday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ground breaking for Jakarta-Bandung HSR project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Outlets of foreign currency exchange Artha Mas at ITC Kuningan, Jakarta, look at the condition of yuan banknotes, Thursday (21/1). Given the high balance of trade with China, the Government encourages the use of the yuan in trade between Indonesia and China._
_









*Toll Development*: Some workers using heavy equipment leveling the ground to complete the construction of toll roads in Sidorejo Bawen-Salatiga, Salatiga, Central Java, yesterday. Based on data from PT Trans Marga Central Java, land acquisition for the construction of Toll Road Bawen-Salatiga has reached 92%._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia tops Asia-Pacific in small businesses performance*
Jumat, 22 Januari 2016 10:14 WIB | 397 Views

AsiaNet 63165

MELBOURNE, Australia, Jan. 22, 2016 (Antara/Medianet International-AsiaNet) --

New survey data from CPA Australia shows Indonesia's small businesses are significantly outperforming their competitors in the Asia-Pacific on the key economic drivers of innovation, e-commerce and social media.

The findings, from CPA Australia's annual Asia-Pacific Small Business Survey, follow extensive surveying of nearly 3,000 small business operators in Malaysia, Vietnam, China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Australia, New Zealand and Indonesia. 

CPA Australia chief executive Alex Malley says the annual survey shows that Indonesia is unrivalled in the Asia- Pacific when it comes to innovation.

"Indonesia is leading its competition in other markets in the region in innovation and is the top performer when it comes to other future drivers of growth and job creation ¿ exporting, and e-commerce. 

"Indonesia's small business sector has had the most successful 12 months of all the Asia-Pacific markets surveyed, with 91 per cent of respondents reporting that they grew over this period, well above the survey average of 68 per cent.

"This very strong sentiment is expected to continue in 2016, with 93 per cent of small businesses expecting to grow. And again, this is well above the survey average of 71 per cent across the Asia-Pacific.

"The sector's positive outlook is translating into jobs, with two thirds of Indonesia¿s small businesses increasing the number of their employees in the past 12 months, up from 49 per cent in 2014 and well above the survey average of 33 per cent. 

"This strong performance and positive outlook is despite some challenging external factors such as slowing growth in China, weak recoveries in the economies of the US, Japan and the Euro area and weak commodity prices," Malley said.

Key findings from the survey where Indonesia is outperforming its competition in the Asia-Pacific include:
* 46 per cent of respondents definitely expect to innovate through the introduction of a new product, service or process, compared with the survey average of 22 per cent
* 86 per cent of respondents expect to grow their e-commerce presence to a large extent, compared with the survey average of 32 per cent
* 94 per cent of respondents earned revenue from online sales, compared with the survey average of 69 per cent

The CPA Australia Asia-Pacific Small Business Survey provides annual insights into the views of small businesses across the region and forms part of a longitudinal study that began in 2009.

-ENDS-

Media contact: Stuart Dignam on +61-434-003-911 ormedia@cpaaustralia.com.au

SOURCE: CPA Australia

Indonesia tops Asia-Pacific in small businesses performance - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to focus on downstream industry*
Kamis, 21 Januari 2016 08:57 WIB | 711 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will focus on developing its downstream industry to process raw materials and export finished goods with added value in order to catch up with other Asian countries, such as Japan.

To achieve the goal, the government hopes that development of industry should be planned in short, medium and long term in such a way that it becomes a roadmap for the next 100 years.

For this purpose, the government of Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has established a National Industry and Economic Committee (KEIN), assigned to come up with recommendations and formulate a strategy that will be combined with other concepts for development.

"The combination will enable us to work out details on development planning in the short, middle and long-term. I have asked for a roadmap for the next 50 to 100 years so that we have guidelines that can help us reach our objectives," the president said at the State Palace on Wednesday.

Therefore, KEIN will focus on working out a concept regarding the development of downstream industry where raw materials should be processed in the first place than simply exporting these.

"We will direct our country towards the goal of becoming a progressive industrial country, like Japan, South Korea or Taiwan. We will move in that direction," newly installed KEIN Chairman Soetrisno Bachir said at the State Palace. 

He expressed optimism that Indonesia will become an industrial country with high economic growth. "It is now time to boost economic growth. During the current governments tenure, the industry must grow at a higher level," the KEIN chairman said.

"We discussed today that the time is ripe for Indonesia to carry out its industrialization program," said Soetrisno Bachir.

He said that Indonesia must not remain merely a supplier of raw materials but should become an exporter of finished goods. 

The falling oil prices, as per the KEIN, can add momentum to Indonesias move to carry out its industrialization program.

"The oil production cost will also decline. We do face a small constraint, namely the banking interest rate, which is still relatively high, regardless of inflation that has already come down," the KEIN chairman noted.

He said President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) would have preferred that the banks lending rate also goes down speedily this year so that Indonesian products would become more competitive, especially in the current ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) era.

"Since we have members who are professionals and entrepreneurs, we hope the inputs provided by the KEIN would turn out to be implementable recommendations and not merely remain on paper," Soetrisno said.

Therefore, President Jokowi hoped the KEIN would help present a more detailed picture of industrial development planning.

"Although we already have a roadmap of economic and industrial development, KEIN will provide further data and better ways of planning," President Jokowi said after receiving the organizing committee of the 2016 National Press Day Commemoration here on Wednesday.

He said the members of KEIN included economic players, academicians and business leaders. "The combination will enable us to work out details on development planning for short, middle and long-term developmental process. I have asked for plans that lay a roadmap for the next 50 to 100 years so that we have certain guidelines that help us direct our objectives," the president said.

He said that short-term plan must be put in place because the government was doing its best to create as many jobs as possible.

The president also explained the difference between KEIN and the National Economic Committee (KEN). The head of state explained KEINs prime focus was development of downstream industry and the industrialization program which would provide back-up for economic growth.

"Raw materials should contribute to the efforts to enhance value addition," he said.

In this case, the Indonesian presiden the KEIN to give concrete inputs and recommendations that can be implemented.

"(If you) wish to give recommendations, give us tangible ones that can be executed," presidential spokesman Johan Budi said meanwhile after the inauguration of the new board of KEIN at the Merdeka Palace on Wednesday.

Citing an example, President Joko Widodo referred to credit interest which is not yet down, despite the fact that inflation has already declined, he said. 

"Inflation was recorded at 3.3 percent at the end of 2015, while in 2014 it was 8.0 percent. Inputs from KEIN are expected on this account," he said.

Johan said President Joko Widodo also underlined that it is also KEINs task to study the economy and industry.

"Based on the results of their study, they would give recommendations to the President. They must coordinate with the Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs and other ministers concerned with economic and industrial affairs," he said.

In the meantime, legislator Anang Hermansyah of Commission X on creative economy affairs of the House of Representatives (DPR), said the newly KEIN had also to pay attention to the development of creative economy.

"I hope that the KEIN will also pay attention to the development of creative economy in Indonesia," he said.

He said it is expected of the establishment of the KEIN, and the newly installed members to help the government in boosting the growth of creative economy in Indonesia.

Anang Hermansyah, who is also the chairman of the National Mandate Party (PAN) faction in the DPR, expressed his confidence that the new institution would help develop creative economy in the country. Moreover, Ipang Wahid, who is a member of KEIN and a creative economy businessman, could serve as the prime motivator and trigger efforts to concretize the empowerment of human resources in the creative economic sector.

He said that a number of problems in the creative economy sector should be addressed and resolved soon through cooperation between the KEIN and the Creative Economy Agency (Bekraf).

"The recent problems such as the issue relating to creativity rights, as regulated in Law No. 28/2014 on Copy Rights, should be addressed seriously," he said.(*)
Indonesia to focus on downstream industry - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Merah Putih bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz




----------



## orang biasa

*Indonesia wins three ASEANTA 2016 awards*
Jumat, 22 Januari 2016 22:56 WIB | 906 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has won awards in three out of the six categories of the ASEAN Tourism Awards (ASEANTA) 2016 at an event held in Manila, the Philippines, a minister said.

"Wonderful Indonesia" won awards in three of the six categories of the ASEAN Awards, Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said in a press statement on Friday.

"We have beaten some competing countries, including Malaysia," Arief Yahya said.

The three awards were in the categories of the Best ASEAN Tourism Photo, the Best ASEAN Cultural Preservation Effort, and the Best ASEAN Travel Article.

"Morning in Bromo" by Agung Parameswara grabbed the award in the Best ASEAN Tourism Photo category. 

"Mang Udjo," the Angklung bamboo musical instrument center in Bandung, Indonesia, was the winner of the Best ASEAN Cultural Preservation Effort category.

And for the Best ASEAN Travel Article category, the winner was "The Perfect Wave," published in Garuda Indonesia Color Magazine.

"Meanwhile, Malaysia won two awards and Singapore only one award," the minister said.

Minister Arief Yahya was in Manila to attend the 35th ASEAN Tourism Forum (ATF), held from January 18 to 22, 2016.

The ASEAN Tourism Forum is very strategic to Indonesia because the ASEAN market is the largest contributor to tourist arrivals, he noted.

In the ATF held in Manila, tourism ministers from all ten member countries of ASEAN - Indonesia, Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Cambodia, Singapore, Thailand, the Philippines, Vietnam, Myanmar and Laos participated. 

He believed that the ASEANTA Awards would help promote Indonesian tourist destinations internationally.

The three other ASEAN Award categories were the Best ASEAN Marketing and Promotion Campaign, the Best ASEAN New Tourism Attraction, and the Best ASEAN Airline Program.

Filipino President Benigno S. Aquino III spoke before the ASEAN tourism ministers on Wednesday.

He said that the number of tourist arrivals in ASEAN reached 105.1 million in 2014, a staggering 42.4 percent increase from 73.8 million tourist arrivals in 2010.

Of those 105.1 million visitors, he said, 49.22 million came from within the ASEAN itself.

"We belong to a region that holds vast potential in terms of tourism," President Benigno was quoted as saying by the Philippine Information Agency (PIA).(*)

Indonesia wins three ASEANTA 2016 awards - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*President wants ri`s investment grade to be above 40*
Sabtu, 23 Januari 2016 10:10 WIB | 496 Views

Wonogiri, C Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has expressed the hope that Indonesias global investment ranking will be either 40 or higher in 2017.

The president said his confidence comes from the fact that the country has revised many regulations that were found impeding investments.

"Our investment ranking currently stands at 109, compared to a low of 120 earlier. We hope that it will be either 40 or above next year," he said while inaugurating a labor-intensive investment program in Wonogiri, Central Java, on Friday. 

The target of achieving investment grade of 40 or higher was set after considering several aspects and making many calculations, he said. 

"In the past, our investment ranking had been fluctuating between 110 and 120. I want it to rise beyond 40," he said.

The president expressed the hope that the target could be achieved with some hard work. 

One of the methods of increasing the investment grade is abolishing various regulations that pose difficulties to investors.

In addition, the government has also slashed the period for processing investment licensing permits to only three hours, which earlier used to take weeks, months or even half a year.

"We have too many regulations. According to the head of the BKPM (investment coordinating board), these may be numbering close to 42 thousand," he said.(*)

President wants ri`s investment grade to be above 40 - ANTARA News


----------



## Indos

*Garuda Indonesia unit operates new hangar for narrow body aircraft, eyes SE Asia market*
*



*

By Insider AdminSep 28, 2015

*JAKARTA (TheInsiderStories) – The country’s largest aircraft maintenance company GMF Aero Asia, a subsidiary of flag-carrier Garuda Indonesia, officially begins the operation of its fourth aircraft hangar (4th), which is dubbed as the largest hangar for narrow body aircraft in the world. The hangar has the capacity to accommodate 16 narrow body aircraft, such as Boeing 737, at one time.*

The new hangar will certainly boost GMF Aero Asia’s Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul (MRO) business.

The hangar was officiated by State Enterprise Minister Rini Soemarno on Monday (Sept 28) and attended by President Director of Garuda Indoensia Arif Wibowo and Director General for Air Transportation Suprasetio.

*The hangar’s construction began in 2013 by PT Wijaya Karya (Pesero) Tbk and financed by BNI.*

Currently, GMF is the market leader in MRO business in the country by controlling 70 percent of MRO business. Of the MRO works, about 75 percent comes from Garuda Indonesia, the company’s parent firm and the remaining 25 percent comes from other airlines.

As the aviation industry grows fast partly driven by the increase of number of narrow body aircraft used by low-cost air carriers, the demand for MRO works also increase. The value of maintenance, repair and overhaul from aircrafts had also increased.

President Director of GMF Aero Asia Richard Budihadianto said earlier that the value of MRO business in Indonesia today is estimated to have reached US$ 1 billion per annum. About 70 percent of the MRO demand is served by overseas hangars, while domestic hangars only serve 30 percent of the domestic MRO needs.

The biggest challenge for MRO operators like GMF is the increase capacity and capability. Capacity means the amount of MRO works carried out, while the capability is the level of works provided.

The demand for MRO is expected to further increase with the implementation of the so-called Open Sky Policy. This means that more and more airlines from abroad will fly to various destinations in Indonesia. This would open up business opportunities for GMF Aero Asia as these aircraft would need maintenance, from overnight service, light maintenance, medium check to overhaul.

In 2013, GMF Aero Asia posted net profit of US$19 million, while sales reached US$230 million.

GMF AeroAsia has also secured international certificates of approval from Federal Aviation Authority (FAA) of US and EASA from Europe as well as approval from 20 countries including Australia and Singapore.

With the certificates of approval, GMF has full capabilities to serve B-737 series aircraft, however its capacity is limited. For new wide body aircraft B-777, GMF only has the capability to provide mid-range maintenance works, so it still needs to improve our capacity on that area.

Apart from Garuda Indonesia, Lion Air (PT Lion Mentari Airlines) also has its owned hangar. Lion Air officially opened its hangar, called Batam Aero Technic in January 2014. The Batam Aero Technic is the first of four hangar being built by Lion Air.

Batam Aero Technic has 100 engineers who have the capability and qualification for aircraft maintenance and repair services. The facility will enable Lion Air to maintain and repair its Boeing 737 and Airbus A320 aircraft at its own hangar. (*)

Garuda Indonesia unit operates new hangar for narrow body aircraft, eyes SE Asia market - The Insider Stories


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore-Based Courts Retail Opens Second Megastore in Indonesia
_Courts Retail Indonesia, the local arm of Singapore-listed Courts Asia, opened the doors of its second big-box outlet, Courts Megastore, in Indonesia as part of a continued strategy to tap in to the country's expanding middle-class population._





The second Courts Megastore outlet is located within BSD City, a township operated by listed property developer Bumi Serpong Damai that lies some 42 kilometers west of Jakarta. Claimed to be the largest Courts Megastore outlet in Asia, the store sprawls across 22,694 square meters of land with an approximately 20,400-sqm shopping area.  ~ _Singapore-Based Courts Retail Opens Second Megastore in Indonesia | Jakarta Globe ~_



Indonesia to Propose 4 Projects For AIIB Financing
_The government has listed four infrastructure projects to submit this year for a $1 billion loan from the Asia Infrastructure Investment Bank, a senior official announced on Friday. _





The government will request AIIB loans for highway construction in East and North Kalimantan, budgeted at a total of $250 million, along with another $292 million for expansion of the country's railway networks. Other projects include a potable water project estimated at $50 million, and a television station transmission upgrading project costing $411 million, Wismana added._ ~ Indonesia to Propose 4 Projects For AIIB Financing | Jakarta Globe ~_


----------



## Nike

The Development of Semen Kupang III, . Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) telah menyetujui rencana dari PT. Semen Indonesia dan PT. Semen Kupang untuk membangun Semen Kupang III di Kupang yang dananya mencapai Rp3,52 triliun. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/pd/16.







Presiden Resmikan Pabrik TekstilPresiden Joko Widodo (tengah) didampingi Kepala Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal (BKPM), Frangky Sibarani (kiri) meninjau ruang produksi saat acara peresmian pabrik tekstil PT Nesia Pan Pacific Clothing, di Desa Kerjo Lor, Kecamatan Ngadirojo, Kabupaten Wonogiri, Jawa Tengah, Jumat (22/1). Peresmian pabrik tersebut bersamaan dengan diluncurkannya program investasi menciptakan lapangan kerja tahap III. ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya/pd/16.


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

2016!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Agility Emerging Markets Logistics Index 2016














_http://www.agility.com/EN/About-Us/Documents/Agility Emerging Markets Logistics Index 2016.pdf_


----------



## NKRI

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia won three awards of the United Nations World Tourism Organization (UNWTO) in a ceremony held in Madrid, Spain, recently,

The Banyuwangi administration with its "Re-inventing the Government in Tourism" project is the first winner for the Innovation in Public Policy and Governance category of the 12th UNWTO Awards for Excellence and Innovation in Tourism, the UN WTO said in a press release.

Garuda Indonesias Bali Beach Clean-Up campaign has come out as the First Runner-up for the UNWTO Award for Innovation in Enterprises category. 

Indonesias NGO, Karang Lestari Foundation with its "Coral Reef Reborn" project is also the First Runner-Up for the UNWTO Award for Innovation in Non-Governmental Organizations (NGOs) category. 

The Awards recognizing innovation in four categories - Public Policy and Governance, Enterprises, NGOs and Research and Technology-, were announced on January 20 at the UNWTO Awards Ceremony in the Spanish Tourism Fair (FITUR) in Madrid.

Besides Banyungawi, first winners for the other three categories are the Itaipu Technological Park (Brazil), the Treetop Walking Path (Lithuania), and the Sisterhood of Survivors Program (Nepal) . 

The projects were selected among more than 100 candidatures from 30 countries, .

"The UNWTO Awards aim to honor those that everyday work for the benefit of host communities, supporting the livelihoods of local people and protecting our environment and our culture for future generations. All 16 finalists are an example to all of us of how the principles of the UNWTO Global Code of Ethics for Tourism and the objectives set in the Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs) can inspire sustainable tourism," UNWTO Secretary-General Taleb Rifai said.

*Stimulus put economy on track to recovery: Bank Indonesia*




Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A combination of four monetary stimulus would put the countrys economy on track to recovery, a Bank Indonesia executive said. 

"The process of recovery even already began in the third quarter of 2015," Deputy Governor of the Central Bank Perry Warjiyo said here on Monday.

Perry estimated that in the last quarter of 2015, the countrys economy grew 4.9 percent after a growth of less than 4.75 percent in the previous three quarters.

The countrys economy grew 4.7 percent in the first quarter of 2015, by 4.67 percent in the second quarter and 4.72 percent in the third quarter, 2015. 

He said the economy is expected to expand by at least 5.2 percent in 2016.

"Growth have been recorded in a number of major sectors such as construction, transportation and electricity sector," he noted. 

He said the cut after 11 months in Bank Indonesia benchmark interest rate (BI rate) from 7.5 percent to 7.25 percent made complete three fiscal stimulus announced by the government earlier. 

The first three stimulus were fiscal policy giving priority to in budget allocation to productive sector, structural reform by abolishing oil fuel subsidy and relaxation by the central bank of minimum reserve requirement and loan to deposit ratio (GWM LDR).

"Certainly , a surge is not to be expected in growth. But we are confident there would a steady growth. It think it is 5.2 percent this year," he said.

He did not rule out further relaxation of the monetary policy -- either a cut in interest rate or in liquidity provided that external pressure would recede and the countrys economy remained on track. 

He said a number of indicators that could determine the direction of monetary policy are improving such as inflation, which is predicted to be around 4.3 percent this year.

The oil price fall would also have positive impact on the administered price of goods. 

"The countrys current account deficit is estimated to be around 2.6 percent of the Gross Domestic Product. It is still safe below 3 percent," he said. 

The economic recovery would also contribute to rupiah stability, he said, adding he was confident rupiah value would be stable in the first half in 2016 and would regain lost value in the second half. 

The government and Bank Indonesia set macro indicator targets with inflation at 4.3 percent, economic growth at 5.2-5.6 percent and rupiah value at the level of 13,900 per U.S. dollar.(*)

*Govt prioritizes sanitation development in 10 tourist destinations*
*



*
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government is giving priority to improve sanitation and drinking water facilities in 10 tourist destinations, currently being considered on priority for development.

According to the plan, the sanitation and drinking water facilities will be developed in those tourist destinations there good infrastructure facilities are required. 

These destinations include Labuan Bajo, Lake Toba, Borobudur Temple and Mount Bromo, Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said here on Saturday.

"The president has instructed us to develop sanitation facilities in Laboan Bajo of a standard as good as that of similar facilities at four star hotels, to enhance tourism and improve visitors experience," he said.

Basuki said the project will take off this year.

He refused to divulge the amount of funds needed to finance the project, saying it will not be too large.

"These facilities will be developed this year at 10 locations. The budget will not be huge. The program to develop sanitation and drinking water facilities has been put in place," he said.

The development of the sanitation and drinking water facilities will be taken care of by the Public Works and Housing Ministry and will not involve any private or foreign parties, he said.

"The government will procure whatever is required for the sanitation and drinking water facilities entirely on its own, without involving private and foreign parties. To develop the drinking water facilities, we will involve local government-owned drinking water companies," he said.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Bit of shocking news..., nasib bengkel nya juga masih belum jelas...

*Ford Motor to Close Operations in Indonesia, Japan*
*U.S. auto maker sold just over 11,000 vehicles in the two markets in 2015*





_A salesperson at a car exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia, last year. Ford plans to exit Japan and Indonesia by the end of the year. PHOTO: REUTERS_

Ford Motor Co. is packing its boxes in two Asian markets, announcing plans to close sales operations in Japan and Indonesia by the end of 2016 amid a broader pullback by Detroit car companies from unprofitable ventures.

The decision follows years of frustration for U.S. auto makers looking to make inroads in Japan, among the top car markets in the world. American automotive executives have longed complained about non-tariff barriers, including currency manipulation in Japan and a web of regulations that put importers at a disadvantage.
Like most foreign auto makers, Ford is a small player in a Japanese market dominated by domestic players, including Toyota MotorCorp. The No. 2 U.S. auto maker in terms of volume sold only 5,000 vehicles there in 2015, or 0.1% of the market, and those vehicles were imported.

In Indonesia, Ford held 0.6% market share in 2015, with sales falling by nearly 50% during the year to about 6,100 vehicles. Japanese auto makers also dominate car sales in Indonesia, which is the most populous nation in Southeast Asia with a vehicle market that represents a fraction of what is sold in Japan.

The moves, announced Monday to the nearly 350 Ford employees in those two countries, follow the company’s recent closure of an Australian factory. General Motors Co. has also been retreating from money-losing businesses, recently making moves to exit or reduce exposure to Russia, Indonesia, Australia and Thailand.

After decades of chasing global market share and dominance in as many markets as possible, Detroit’s auto giants are conserving resources as emissions and safety regulations are expected to demand additional capital. Recently, GM and Ford have also begun investing or experimenting with offering alternative mobility services, such as car sharing.

“It has become clear that there is no path to sustained profitability, nor will there be an acceptable return over time from our investments in Japan or Indonesia,” Ford said in a statement. The impact to revenue and profit will likely be minimal due to the company’s limited sales in both markets.


http://www.wsj.com/articles/ford-motor-to-close-operations-in-indonesia-japan-1453723892
Ford has recently cited obstacles to selling cars in Asian countries as a reason for opposing U.S. President Barack Obama’s Trans-Pacific Partnership, an agreement that would phase out U.S. duties on imported cars from 12 Pacific nations, including Japan. Ford has argued the deal doesn’t adequately address currency manipulation.

The top three Japanese auto makers held a combined 32% market share in the U.S. last year. Ford, GM and Fiat Chrysler AutomobilesNV accounted for about 0.3% of Japan auto sales over the same period, while domestic brands account for more than 90% of the new-vehicle market

Karen Hampton, a Ford spokeswoman, said the company has 52 dealerships in Japan, where it has been selling for more than four decades. The official said the company will remain active in Asia however, pointing to growing operations in a China market that continues to be a focal point and potential growth market for international auto makers.

Auto demand in Japan is expected to wane due to an aging and shrinking population, and that dims Ford’s changes for success, Ms. Hampton said. Ford sales topped 1 million in China last year, growing 3%.

Ford started selling vehicles in Indonesia early last decade and employed 35 workers, but faces stiff Japanese competition. The U.S. auto maker never established local production and it didn’t offer vehicles in popular segments such as multipurpose vans, Ms. Hampton said.

The car maker’s retail sales fell to 6,103 vehicles in Indonesia last year, down from 11,614 in 2014. Ford has 44 outlets in Indonesia.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/ford-motor-to-close-operations-in-indonesia-japan-1453723892




*Indonesia Tries to Trim Birth Rate to Aid Economy*






http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesia-tries-to-trim-birth-rate-to-aid-economy-1453698934

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz




----------



## orang biasa

Sumber: @KemenPU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Kalbe Farma and Kimia Farma to Open Raw Materials Plants in Indonesia*

JAKARTA, Indonesia, Jan. 5, 2016 /PRNewswire/ -- Vidjongtius, director of Indonesia's largest pharmaceutical company, Kalbe Farma, stated that raw material import is a big challenge for the local pharmacy industry. As a response, he declared, *Kalbe Farma is currently constructing a biopharmacy raw material manufacturing plant* in Cikarang, West Java, scheduled to commercially commence operations in late 2017 or 2018.

State-controlled pharmaceutical company *Kimia Farma also announced recently that it would start constructing a Rp 100 billion raw materials plant* in Cikarang, West Java, in 2016.

Meanwhile, in a bid to encourage the industry, the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) gauged a plan *to allow foreign investors to hold more shares in pharmacy companies, from currently a maximum of 85 percent, to 100 percent*.

Indonesia is indeed poised to become* a production base for overseas and local manufacturers* of medicines, including *toll manufacturing.*

Tailored to suit this fast changing industry, the 5th edition of CPhI South East Asia taking place *during 6-8 April 2016 in Jakarta*provides the must-attend *trade exhibition* where the regional pharma industry meets to leverage connections, knowledge and insight to spur business.

In December last year, *Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution* declared that the government was "not smart" if it did not support the growth of the pharmacy industry.

However, Maybank analyst Janni Asman commented that the removal of industry protection is likely to tighten the competition and lead to capped pricing power of local producers, "Most listed local pharmaceuticals are relatively less efficient than major generic producers in *India and China*," Janni wrote in her research.

*The CPhI *series of events drives growth and innovation in the *global pharmaceutical industry*, with leading exhibitions and online communities covering every step of the supply chain from drug discovery to finished dosage.

More than 100,000 visitors meet over 6,000 exhibitors at events in *Europe, China, India, Japan, South East Asia, Russia, Brazil,Istanbul and South Korea* every year to exchange ideas, form alliances and conduct business on an international scale. CPhI also provides an online buyer & supplier directory at CPhI-Online.com.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-materials-plants-in-indonesia-300197809.html


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Banks' Loftiest Valuation Since 2001 Emerges Amid Rout
_Indonesian banks are trading at the most expensive levels in at least 14 years relative to their emerging-market peers, underscoring their resilience amid the selloff in developing-markets._






The MSCI Indonesia/Financials Index is valued at 2.4 times the value of net assets, the highest in Southeast Asia and more than five times that of the MSCI Emerging Markets Financials Index. The Indonesian gauge has climbed 1.2 percent in the past month, led by PT Bank Mandiri, compared with a 15 percent slump for the broader finance gauge.

Profit at companies on the MSCI Indonesian finance gauge are projected to grow 12 percent in the next 12 months, data compiled by Bloomberg show. Indonesia’s central bank earlier this month forecast average credit growth of 12 percent for the country’s lenders. Loans grew 9.8 percent in November from a year earlier, it said in a statement on its website.

_http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ftiest-valuation-since-2001-emerges-amid-rout_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Corruption index for Indonesia is improving from 107 to 88 this year.





Corruption in ASEAN region
The following is the 2015 ranking of countries in the Southeast Asian region:

Singapore (8th)
Malaysia (54th)
Thailand (76th)
Indonesia (88th)
Philippines (95th)
Vietnam (112th)
Laos (139th)
Myanmar (147th)
Cambodia (150th)
Brunei (No Data)
_http://www.jakartaglobe.beritasatu....rruption-index-improves-despite-weakened-kpk/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta`s Kalibaru port to become operational in August*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 08:25 WIB | 616 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Kalibaru seaport in North Jakarta or the New Priok port is expected to become operational in August 2016 following an initial operation trial of the Container Terminal 1 in Kalibaru, an official has stated.

Acting President Director of port operator PT Pelindo II, Dede R Martin, revealed the information on Thursday, adding that the Transportation Ministry wants to accelerate the port operation.

"The Transportation Ministry wants the port to become operational immediately, and we are evaluating its preparedness," Dede pointed out. 

According to Dede, his team has prepared thoroughly, including overseeing the functioning of information technology.

"If the port construction has completed, its commercial side will follow soon," he explained.

Dede further said the container terminal, which will undergo an operation trial, constitutes the first of five container terminals that will be constructed in Kalibaru.

The operational trial of the Kalibaru container port will be carried out by using MV Selat Mas with 14,000 gross tons, which will unload 50 containers.

The Container Terminal 1 Kalibaru is expected to be able to serve vessels with a capacity of 13,000 TEUs or weight above 150,000 DWT.

This terminal has a quay with length of 850 meters, a ground surface area of 32 hectares, an accommodating capacity of 1.5 million TEUs/year, including an eight-unit facility crane equipment.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102816/jakartas-kalibaru-port-to-become-operational-in-august

*Jakarta`s Kalibaru port to become operational in August*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 08:25 WIB | 616 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Kalibaru seaport in North Jakarta or the New Priok port is expected to become operational in August 2016 following an initial operation trial of the Container Terminal 1 in Kalibaru, an official has stated.

Acting President Director of port operator PT Pelindo II, Dede R Martin, revealed the information on Thursday, adding that the Transportation Ministry wants to accelerate the port operation.

"The Transportation Ministry wants the port to become operational immediately, and we are evaluating its preparedness," Dede pointed out. 

According to Dede, his team has prepared thoroughly, including overseeing the functioning of information technology.

"If the port construction has completed, its commercial side will follow soon," he explained.

Dede further said the container terminal, which will undergo an operation trial, constitutes the first of five container terminals that will be constructed in Kalibaru.

The operational trial of the Kalibaru container port will be carried out by using MV Selat Mas with 14,000 gross tons, which will unload 50 containers.

The Container Terminal 1 Kalibaru is expected to be able to serve vessels with a capacity of 13,000 TEUs or weight above 150,000 DWT.

This terminal has a quay with length of 850 meters, a ground surface area of 32 hectares, an accommodating capacity of 1.5 million TEUs/year, including an eight-unit facility crane equipment.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102816/jakartas-kalibaru-port-to-become-operational-in-august


----------



## Nike

Bank of Indonesia forecasting, Indonesia economic growth in 2015 is more likely to touch 4,8 %, slightly higher than b assumption by Indonesian Ministry of Finance of 4,74 %

*BI perkirakan ekonomi 2015 tumbuh 4,8 persen*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 16:59 WIB | 1.962 Views
Pewarta: Citro Atmoko




Lanskap salah satu bagian kawasan Pluit, Jakarta, Kamis (5/11). (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia (BI) memperkirakan pertumbuhan ekonomi Indonesia sepanjang 2015 mencapai 4,8 persen, sedikit lebih tinggi dibandingkan proyeksi Kementerian Keuangan sebesar 4,74 persen.

"BI perkirakan 4,8 persen untuk keseluruhan 2015," kata Deputi Gubernur BI Perry Warjiyo saat ditemui di Kompleks Perkantoran BI, Jakarta, Jumat.

Kendati pertumbuhan ekonomi tahun lalu jauh dari asumsi dalam APBNP 2015 sebesar 5,7 persen, lanjut Perry, pertumbuhan ekonomi pada 2016 diyakini akan lebih baik.

"Tahun ini bisa naik 5,2 persen," ujar Perry.

Menurut Perry, pertumbuhan ekonomi domestik didukung sejumlah faktor, seperti pertumbuhan ekonomi dunia yang akan membaik meski tidak terlalu menguat.

Selain itu, stimulus fiskal pada tahun ini sudah dimulai di triwulan pertama oleh pemerintah, di samping relaksasi dari kebijakan makroprudensial oleh Bank Indonesia untuk membantu likuiditas perbankan sehingga membantu bank dalam penyaluran kredit.

"Dan yang terakhir, tentu saja sinyal dari BI untuk pelonggaran moneter dengan kemarin kita sudah turunkan BI rate sebesar 25 basis poin, yang akan memberikan persepsi positif untuk dunia usaha beli SBN (surat berharga negara)," kata Perry. 

BI rate saat ini berada di tingkat 7,25 persen, dengan suku bunga _deposit facility_5,25 persen dan _lending facility _7,75 persen. 
Editor: Unggul Tri Ratomo

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/542699/bi-perkirakan-ekonomi-2015-tumbuh-48-persen


----------



## Nike

*Proper trash management improves local economy*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 19:38 WIB | 166 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




Waste Central Bank officers serve a citizen who buy groceries with garbage in Tangerang, Banten. (ANTARA/Muhammad Iqbal)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Garbage, if sorted and managed properly, can not only makes a city clean and beautiful but can also help to improve the local economy.

From the onset, the Indonesian Environment Ministrys program of trash banks was aimed at overcoming the trash problems and increasing public awareness on waste management, but now, it is also offering economic benefits to the society.

Initiated by the Ministry of Environment, the trash bank program was believed to be an effective concept to overcome the trash problems and to create a cleaner, healthier, and more comfortable environment.

Due to a lucrative additional income from trash management, several people have been encouraged to actively and properly manage the trash problem in order to reduce greenhouse gas emissions.

In the Indonesian island resort of Bali, numerous customers of the Garuda Wastu Lestari Trash Bank have successfully created some handicraft products from recycled waste materials, and the results are now being favored by foreigners.

"We have been able to create a variety of high-quality craft products using recycled waste materials, so that they can draw the interest of several foreigners, such as from Switzerland and Britain," Garuda Wastu Lestari Trash Bank founder Ni Wayan Riawati remarked in Denpasar on Friday.

She pointed out that pencil cases, travel bags, and trendy bags are some of the craft products made from raw materials sourced from garbage that have been ordered by consumers from Switzerland and Britain. 

"The price of the products that we offer varies, ranging from Rp20 thousand to Rp35 thousand for a pencil case and Rp700 thousand for a travel bag," Riawati affirmed.

She said the artisans who worked on products created from waste materials were scattered in several areas in Bali. She hoped their numbers would continue to increase and would help to reduce the amount of trash.

According to Riawati, the number of trash bank customers in Bali has reached more than six thousand people, but only two percent of them were willing to sort organic and inorganic garbage to be used as raw materials for making handicraft products.

Bambang Suwerda, who started the trash bank initiative in Yogyakarta, remarked that the existence of the garbage bank could also change the social status of scavengers who rummaged through garbage heaps to pick out inorganic waste.

Bambang stated that the scavengers who braved the heat to comb through the mountains of trash for anything salable virtually contributed to solving the waste problem.

He also noted that through the trash bank development program, the scavengers would have clear access to work with waste collectors and waste receptacles in several factories. 

The trash bank program, as part of the efforts to overcome the ubiquitous problem in Indonesia, is also able to empower the peoples economy at the grassroots level.

Trash is actually a persistent problem in Indonesia as the people either burn their garbage in front of their houses or simply dump it into the rivers as they lack ways to methodically dispose it.

Consequently, a steady stream of waste materials has, for years, made its way into landscapes, landfills, and waterways, but now, several creative people have transformed garbage into handicraft and art products and have begun marketing them.

Recycling is the process of converting waste materials into new treasures or products of higher quality or for better environmental value.

Along with recycling, re-using and re-purposing are also good ways to ensure that non-biodegradable objects do not end up in landfills.

In light of this, the Cleanliness and Landscaping Service of Musirawas Utara District in South Sumatra has been able to transform household waste into economically valuable handicrafts.

"Utilizing waste to make economically valuable handicrafts can also help environmental cleanliness from household trash," Musirawas Utara Cleanliness and Landscaping Service spokesperson Herawati remarked recently.

Processing household waste into valuable handicrafts was also in line with the recommendation of the local government through the so-called 3R program such as Reuse, Reduce, and Recycle that will be implemented beginning 2016, she pointed out.

The 3R program, besides producing organic fertilizers for hydroponic plants, will also utilize plastic waste and used cloth to make craft bags and mats, apart from tissue and pen boxes, according to Herawati. 

"All household waste material can be turned into economically valuable handicrafts to supplement the income of craftsmen, in addition to making the Musirawas Utara district clean of trash," she emphasized. 

Since the expansion to separate from the Musirawas district in 2013, the new autonomous district of Musirawas Utara remains categorized as a disadvantaged and unclean region, with household garbage scattered around, Herawati noted. 

However, the 3R waste management system can be implemented by one and all in their daily activities with the guidance of the Cleanliness and Landscaping Service officers, she added.

The officers will provide training to the public in the smallest neighborhood community and gradually run it up to the village and sub-district level, she remarked. 

The implementation of the 3R system is one of the waste management solutions, in addition to processing it into compost and electricity, she noted.

The Cleanliness and Landscaping Service, in future, has also outlined a program to process plastic resin as it has good prospects, but for now, it has yet to be executed due to the absence of a plastic resin processing machine.

Waste, which cannot be processed into a household economic activity, will be used to fill areas that are hollow and can also be used to produce biogas and electric power, Herawati revealed.

The utilization of household waste to create new sources of revenue for the society can also offer an opportunity to the Musi Rawas Utara district to receive the Adipura environmental awards for clean and green cities.
(T.O001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102836/proper-trash-management-improves-local-economy

The commisioning of KM Sabuk Nusantara,being owned by Jakarta Metro Municipal Government. This ship will augment the already commisioned fleets which serve Jakarta-Seribu Islands area







Peresmian KM Sabuk Nusantara 46Kapal Perintis KM Sabuk Nusantara 46 bersandar di Pelabuhan Sunda Kelapa, Jakarta, Kamis (28/1). Kapal yang berkapasitas 114 penumpang dan 100 ton barang ini akan melayani rute Pelabuhan Sunda Kelapa di Jakarta Utara ke Kepulauan Seribu dan sebaliknya. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)








Peresmian KM Sabuk Nusantara 46Menteri Perhubungan Ignasius Jonan (kanan) bersama Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (kedua kanan) meninjau Kapal Perintis KM Sabuk Nusantara 46 usai diresmikan di Jakarta, Kamis (28/1). Kapal yang berkapasitas 114 penumpang dan 100 ton barang ini akan melayani rute Pelabuhan Sunda Kelapa di Jakarta Utara ke Kepulauan Seribu dan sebaliknya. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)








Peresmian KM Sabuk Nusantara 46Menteri Perhubungan Ignasius Jonan (kanan) bersama Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (kedua kanan) meninjau Kapal Perintis KM Sabuk Nusantara 46 usai diresmikan di Jakarta, Kamis (28/1). Kapal yang berkapasitas 114 penumpang dan 100 ton barang ini akan melayani rute Pelabuhan Sunda Kelapa di Jakarta Utara ke Kepulauan Seribu dan sebaliknya. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Progres Pembangunan Terminal 3 UltimatePresdir PT. Angkasa Pura II Budi Karya Sumadi (kedua kanan) mendengarkan penjelasan dari pekerja mengenai bagasi otomatis di ruang keberangkatan proyek pembangunan Terminal 3 Ultimate Bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, Rabu (27/1). Terminal seluas 422.804,40 m2 yang pembangunannya sudah mencapai 93 persen itu nantinya akan mampu menampung 25 juta penumpang per tahun dan direncanakan beroperasi pada bulan Mei 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Iqbal/foc/16.







Progres Pembangunan Terminal 3 UltimatePekerja melintas di ruang keberangkatan proyek pembangunan Terminal 3 Ultimate Bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, Rabu (27/1). Terminal seluas 422.804,40 m2 yang pembangunannya sudah mencapai 93 persen nantinya akan mampu menampung 25 juta penumpang per tahun dan direncanakan beroperasi pada bulan Mei 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Iqbal/foc/16.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Pembangunan Terminal Baru Bandara DjalaludinFoto bangunan terminal baru Bandara Djalaludin yang masih dalam tahap pembangunan di Kecamatan Isimu, Gorontalo, Selasa (26/1). Terminal baru bandara Djalaludin Gorontalo dapat menampung 800 penumpang per hari serta memiliki 6 apron (tempat parkir pesawat) dan diprediksi pembangunannya segera rampung pada pertengahan Februari 2016.ANTARA FOTO/Adiwinata Solihin/aww/16.


----------



## Nike

Pelebaran Jalur Ganda Kereta ApiPekerja PT KAI merobohkan bangunan rumah di dekat lahan pelintasan kereta api dengan alat berat di Jalan Salak Medan, Sumatera Utara, Rabu (27/1). PT KAI melakukan pelebaran untuk pembangunan jalur ganda (double track) kereta api Bandara Kualanamu yang ditargetkan siap pada Juli 2016 mendatang sepanjang 28,8 km. ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana/foc/16.

South Korea businessman interested to build electric car factory in Indonesia


*Korsel minat produksi mobil listrik di Indonesia*
Kamis, 28 Januari 2016 21:18 WIB | 3.923 Views
Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Investor asal Korea Selatan yang datang bersama Rokhmin Dahuri MS, Duta Besar Kehormatan Jeju Island, Korsel, menyampaikan minatnya untuk memproduksi mobil listrik di Indonesia.

“Industri mobil listrik dan komponennya di Korea terus marak. Kami ingin tahu lebih jauh peluang di sini termasuk bekerja sama dengan pengusaha Indonesia,” kata salah satu delegasi Daegu University of Foreign Studies Kim Soo-Il di Jakarta, Kamis.

Hal tersebut disampaikan usai bertemu dengan Menteri Perindustrian Saleh Husin di Kantor Menperin, Jakarta.

Hal ini juga disambut positif oleh Menperin yang selanjutnya meminta Korsel untuk turut memperdalam struktur industri yaitu dengan membangun pabrik komponen.

Soal lokasi pabrik, Menperin menyarankan di kawasan industri yang telah ada industri otomotif seperti di Cikarang Bekasi dan Karawang atau daerah lainnya.

Dirjen Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika (ILMATE) I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan mengungkapkan, selain di sekitar Jakarta, kawasan industri di Surabaya Jawa Timur dapat menjadi pilihan bagi industri komponen mobil listrik.

"Secara tren global, produksi mobil jenis ini memang menarik untuk prospek ke depan. Salah satu karakter industri ini ialah fokus pada produksi komponen baterai dan motor listrik,” katanya.

Adapun beberapa pengusaha Korsel itu ialah Chairman Busan Indonesia Center dan President of Daegu University of Foreign Studies Kim Soo-Il, Presiden Korwell Corporation dan Dongil Shipyard dan Sung Tae Kim (industri galangan kapal).

Selain itu, Direktur Helukabel, Pia Jeong (industri kabel listrik), dan Advisor Jinwoo Co Ltd dan Wee Jin Dong (produsen suku cadang otomotif).

Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/54...ler_home&utm_medium=populer&utm_campaign=news

*BKPM urges Japan to invest in capital goods*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 21:00 WIB | 214 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has urged Japan to invest in sectors such as industrial raw materials and capital goods since these sectors have a large investment potential, an official stated.

Major investment in the capital goods sector will have a positive impact as it will not only reduce imports but also increase domestic companies industrial capacity, Chief of BKPM Franky Sibarani said in a statement received here on Friday.

"The BKPMs effort to market investment opportunities among the Japanese will boost investment in industrial raw materials and capital goods (in Indonesia), in addition to Japans key sector of automotive and spare parts industry," he explained.

Sibarani further said Japans investment potential in regards to both the sectors (industrial raw materials and capital goods) is still quite large.

According to him, the realization of Japanese investment in the sectors (industrial raw materials and capital goods) also showed a significant increase (24.8 percent), amounting to Rp57.9 trillion, when compared to the previous year.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102839/bkpm-urges-japan-to-invest-in-capital-goods


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presiden Joko Widodo didampingi Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama meninjau fasilitas Jakarta Smart City 





T3 Ultimate on progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Bank Indonesia predicts credit growth in 2015 to reach 11%*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 19:55 WIB | 309 Views




Perry Warjiyo. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesia's Central BankBank Indonesia has predicted that credit growth in the banking industry will reach between 10 to 11 percent in 2015.

"As per the latest figure, it was at 9.8 percent in November, while there was a slight increase in December," deputy governor of the central bank, Perry Warjiyo, said at his office here on Friday.

He said the slow bank credit growth was inseparable from the slow domestic economic growth.

"This is what we see from the dynamics of banking credit. If the economy slows down, so will credit growth," he said.

Perry said because of the economic slowdown, the relaxation of BI policies such as loan-to-value and minimum reserves requirements, have been unable to boost credit growth because demand has not yet increased.

"The fiscal stimulus only happened in the third and fourth quarter. But the stimulus in the first quarter (of next year) will be faster and demand will rise," he said.

He said this would give a signal that demand will rise and bank capacity would improve in terms of liquidity of interest rate.

"That is why we predict that lending growth this year will reach between 12-14 percent," he said. ***3***

_(Reporting by Citro Atmoko/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102838/bank-indonesia-predicts-credit-growth-in-2015-to-reach-11_


----------



## MarveL

*




Indonesia's Rupiah Is Outperforming Every Major Currency*


The Indonesian rupiah’s world-beating rally in the past four months shows how a steady hand at the tiller can guide a developing nation through global turbulence.

The currency strengthened 5.6 percent from Sept. 30 through Thursday, a percentage point more than the Malaysian ringgit, the next-best performer among 31 major counterparts. That’s a far cry from the previous three years when the rupiah plunged 35 percent amid falling commodity prices, a slowing Chinese economy and anticipation of tighter U.S. monetary policy.





Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo resisted political pressure to reduce interest rates last year and waited for inflation to drop before cutting in January, winning the confidence of overseas investors who pumped almost $4 billion into rupiah sovereign debt in four months. The currency had been more undervalued than most of its peers and should be fairly stable in 2016, according to Ebury Partners Ltd, the most-accurate rupiah forecaster in Bloomberg rankings.


“Its resilience has indeed been a pleasant surprise," said Edwin Gutierrez, a portfolio manager who helps oversee about $11 billion as head of emerging-market sovereign debt at Aberdeen Asset Management Plc in London. “Inflows into the rupiah bond market have certainly helped as Bank Indonesia has resumed its rate-cutting cycle.”

Aberdeen, which holds Indonesian government bonds, has recently unwound some of its hedges on the rupiah as it now sees the currency remaining stable rather than weakening, Gutierrez said, declining to give a forecast. Although, he added that few emerging currencies will be spared if there’s another big drop in commodity prices.

Ebury, the most accurate rupiah forecaster in the third and fourth quarters, predicts the currency will end the year at 13,800 a dollar, 0.3 percent stronger than the spot rate of 13,838 a dollar as of 10:43 a.m. in Jakarta on Friday. That’s more bullish than the 14,592 median estimate in a Bloomberg survey of 30 analysts. Most Asian exchange rates will track the yuan, said Enrique Diaz-Alvarez, chief risk officer at Ebury in New York.

*Macro Adjustment*
Southeast Asia’s largest economy is dependent on portfolio inflows to finance an external deficit, and prematurely cutting interest rates risks curbing those flows and weakening the rupiah. Governor Martowardojo held off lowering the policy rate again last year, despite repeated calls from Vice President Jusuf Kalla to do so, after a surprise reduction in February spurred an exit of funds. 


The central bank waited until inflation eased to 3.35 percent in December, from levels exceeding 7 percent in August, to cut the rate to 7.25 percent. Falling oil prices will help contain prices and there’s still room for more easing either via the policy rate or lenders’ reserve ratios, Martowardojo said on Wednesday.

Indonesia’s tight monetary policy since the 2013 taper tantrum has helped it to bring its current-account deficit down from as high as 4.4 percent of gross domestic product in the second quarter of that year to an estimated full-year shortfall of 2 percent in 2015.

“Since the financial turbulence that initially disrupted a number of emerging markets in 2013, Indonesia’s policy makers have engineered a macroeconomic adjustment that has directly addressed investor concerns over external imbalances,” Moody’s Investors Service said in statement on Thursday.

Indonesia’s economic growth is forecast in a Bloomberg survey of economists to accelerate to 5.2 percent this year, from an estimated six-year low of 4.7 percent in 2015, as President Joko Widodo speeds up state spending on infrastructure. A decision by Golkar, the second-biggest political party in parliament, to support Widodo and give him an effective majority should also help him enact legislative reform.

*Sentiment Shift*
Indonesia’s economy hasn’t turned the corner yet as an expansionary fiscal policy and weak tax collection will pressure the budget and could spur inflation, said Hakan Aksoy, a London-based debt fund manager at Pioneer Investment Management Ltd., which oversees 224 billion euros ($244 billion).

“The performance of the rupiah will not be strong in an environment with higher inflation and a dovish central bank," he said. Pioneer still expects limited outperformance of the rupiah against its peers and is “slightly overweight” Indonesian bonds, Aksoy said.

There’s been a shift in sentiment after the rupiah proved resilient to this month’s market volatility and its relatively muted response to the rate cut was also encouraging, Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. Singapore-based analysts Khoon Goh and Irene Cheung wrote in a research note released Tuesday. ANZ is forecasting another 75 basis points of rate reductions by the end of the third quarter.

“Further monetary policy easing from Bank Indonesia will not only be positive for growth but also encourage more bond inflows, which will support the rupiah,” the analysts wrote.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...g-rally-shows-exit-from-emerging-market-storm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*In Ford's Exit, Local Manufacturing Seen as Key to Success for Foreign Car Makers in Indonesia*

*Jakarta.* A lack of a localized business strategy lies at the heart of American car maker Ford Motor's recent exit from Indonesia, an expert says, emphasizing the key factor of having a native arsenal in order to conquer the largest automotive market in the Southeast Asian region.

Ford Motor, who stands among the top brands from the United States, announced that it's closing operation in all areas of business in Indonesia and Japan this year, due to struggles in maintaining profitability.

The announcement comes roughly a year after General Motors, another leading American car maker, decided to stop manufacturing cars in Indonesia, a market where roughly 99 percent of cars sold are made by Japanese brands.

"We don't believe it's a good move for Ford because Indonesia is a strategic market and exiting the market does not have a good impression in the mind of customers," Viviek Vaidya, vice president of automotive and transportation practices at Frost & Sullivan in Asia Pacific, told the Jakarta Globe in Jakarta on Wednesday.

"[GM] just closed operations plants. What Ford is announcing is exiting the market. If they want to re-enter, it will be hard for them to gain customers."

Vaidya noted that one of Ford's pitfalls was that the company didn't invest enough in offering products tailored for the Indonesian market; neither did they map out a plan for a local production strategy, he said.

In comparison, although GM had decided to close its plant, the brand maintained presence in Indonesia in a joint venture with Chinese partners, SAIC Motor and Liuzhou Wuling Motors to build a manufacturing plant in Indonesia that's expected to operate next year with an annual output of 150,000 Wuling-badged multi-purpose vehicles (MPVs).

Ford Motors, which entered Indonesia in 2002, employs 35 staff members and sells through 44 franchised dealership across the country. It sold 4,986 units last year with 0.5 percent share of the total market, according to data from Indonesia Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo).

Yet in over 14 years of operations, the company has not talked to the government about investing in a production facility here in Indonesia, including those for spare parts, which led to their struggle in winning a market share, Industry Minister Saleh Husin recently said.

"Ford was losing the competition in terms of business [in Indonesia], so they would unsurprisingly be focusing more on countries where they excel. In Indonesia, they didn't establish plants for components, like other automotive makers, so they lost," he told reporters in Jakarta recently.

Saleh noted that he'd heard rumors circulating that the American brand will focus on Thailand and would later ship in cars to Indonesia from there.

"But we haven't met with Ford officially yet," he added.

Sales of four-wheeler in Indonesia, the largest market in Southeast Asia, declined by 16 percent last year to 1.013 million units, Gaikindo data reported, amid weakened consumer spending and a depreciated local currency.

This year, Gaikindo targets to sell 1.05 million units, up 5 five percent from last year

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...een-key-success-foreign-car-makers-indonesia/
*
More Companies Urging Indonesian Diaspora to Return Home: Survey

Jakarta.* Indonesia’s emerging industries are expected to face competition in attracting and retaining top talent as organizations try to drive productivity and efficiency in their operation, according to the latest annual Global Salary Survey from specialist professional recruitment firm Robert Walters.

Skilled Indonesians with specialist skill sets, international experience and multilingual abilities –namely English and Indonesian – will be highly sought after in the coming years, especially in sectors involving technology.

"Emerging market business [sectors] like technology and e-commerce are growing very very fast, so they are looking to hire a talented Indonesian across the board. There is a constant demand for those skilled Indonesians that can offer real value to the company,” said Rob Bryson, director of Robert Walters Indonesia.

As businesses are in competition to assemble the best workforce, which caused the demand for professionals with specific specialist skills in the sector to outstrip the supply in Indonesia, Bryson added.

"This will fuel the interest of Indonesians currently working or studying abroad," he continued.

However, salary packages continued to be the main incentive keeping Indonesians living overseas from returning home.

"Hiring managers must be prepared to constantly assess their total salary packages to ensure they are offering attractive compensation,” he said.

This would be a challenging task as Indonesian professionals currently working or studying abroad usually command between 20 and 50 percent above their compatriots back home.

But according to a Robert Walters study, only 53 percent of companies are willing to pay more for returning Indonesians, offering an average salary that is just 15 percent higher than colleagues with no experience working abroad.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/companies-urging-indonesian-diaspora-return-home-survey/


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia a potential hub 
for outsourcing: GSLI*
Anton Hermansyah, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | Business | Sat, January 30 2016, 1:24 PM












In a global survey conducted by consulting firm A.T. Kearney, Indonesia ranked number five in the attractiveness of its offshore business potential behind India, China, Malaysia and Brazil.

The Global Service Location Index (GSLI) measures financial attractiveness, people skills, availability and business environment. The index brought together potential fundamentals for delivering information technology, business outsourcing processes and voice services not in actual market conditions.

"Despite very strong fundamentals, a large pool of talent and an attractive financial profile, Indonesia is not a well-known destination for offshore services," A.T. Kearney’s partner Arjun Sethi said Friday.

In fact, among South East Asian countries, the Philippines leads in the global outsourcing business. After first providing call center services, Philippines moved on to IT services. Cities like Manila, Cebu and Davao have built up reputations as major outsourcing destinations along with Bangalore, Mumbai and Delhi in India.

In the GSLI 2016, which primarily measures potential power, the Philippines ranked number seven, behind Indonesia and Thailand. But India remained the undisputed champion. The availability of skilled labor and infrastructure for new cities were the keys to India winning the competition.

The GSLI has been existed since 2009. The index surveys 55 countries and uses 38 measurements grouped into three overarching categories. The first is financial attractiveness, constituting 40 percent of the overall score. The second is skills and availability, which constitutes 30 percent of the score. The third category is business environment, amounting to 30 percent of the score. (bbn)

- See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ub-outsourcing-gsli.html#sthash.dhz5FrA4.dpuf


----------



## Nike

Indonesian University view





Peringkat Kampus Hijau DuniaMahasiswa melintas di depan Gedung Rektorat Universitas Indonesia, Depok, Jawa Barat, Selasa (26/1). UI Green Metric merilis Peringkat Kampus Hijau Terbaik di Dunia tahun 2015 yang menempatkan Universitas Indonesia pada peringkat ke 33, Institut Pertanian Bogor di peringkat 36, dan Universitas Diponegoro peringkat 45, sementara peringkat pertama diraih University of Nottingham. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrianto Eko Suwarso)


----------



## Nike

Large sized Monitor lizard found straying in Business area in Banda Aceh City, Aceh Province. The nearby residents chose to catch the lizard and put it back into its habitat near the riverside.






Warga menangkap seekor biawak air (Varanus salvator) liar yang memasuki toko dan rumah penduduk di Peunayong, Banda Aceh, Aceh, Jumat (29/1). Satwa tersebut ditangkap dan dilepaskan kembali ke habitatnya di pinggiran sungai. ANTARA FOTO/Irwansyah Putra/aww/16.

*S Korea to be asked to invest in ship components: Minister*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 08:28 WIB | 709 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Minister of Industry Saleh Husin welcomed the willingness of South Korea to develop the shipyard industry in Indonesia, and asked for another investment in ship components.

"We welcomed their expansion investment. In particular, I have asked the Korean businessmen to invest more in the ship components industry in order to support the President Joko Widodos program of sea toll," Husin said in a written statement received by ANTARA Thursday.

Following a high demand of ships and shipyards, he believed it would bring an increase demand of ship component industry.

Husin just received a visit by the Honorary Ambassador of Jeju Island, South Korea, Rokhmin Dahuri MS, and some Korean businessmen.

Some of the businessmen who also attended the meeting were the Chairman of Busan Indonesia Center and the President of Daegu University of Foreign Students Kim Soo-Il, the President of Korwell Corporation, and Dongil Shipyard, Sung Tae Kim.

In addition to them, the Director of Helukabel, Pia Jeong, and the Advisor of Jinwoo Co Ltd, We Jin Dong also attended.

Indonesian shipyard industry was considered to have the ability to produce and cooperate with foreign industry. South Korea was also asked to be the partner of the domestic shipyard industry.

The Ministry of Industry tried to boost the ship industries by establishing incentives of Government Borne Import Duty (BMDTP) to import ship components and uncollected income tax value (PPN) for shipping companies who bought ships from national shipyard companies.

"We are ready to facilitate the Korean investors to meet and build further cooperation with the national shipyard companies whether it is state-owned companies or private ones," Husin said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102817/s-korea-to-be-asked-to-invest-in-ship-components-minister


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia should reinforce fish seeding development: Expert*
Minggu, 31 Januari 2016 07:21 WIB | 340 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia should strengthen its fish seed development as it has become very weak due to its impatience in fish seed development, a marine expert said.

"We are weak in fish seeds because we are often impatient in the development of fisheries," Prof Widi Agoes Pratikto, the executive director of the Coral Reefs, Fisheries and Food Security (CTI-CFF), told a discussion on marine and fisheries here Saturday.

There are two countries which are great in the development of fish seeds, namely Iran and Turkey, he said.

They are great in the development of fish seeds because they do not want to be dictated to by advanced countries in this regard.

For this purpose, officials in charge of this sector should become more active in developing communications and building networks with various parties, he said.

The key lies in human resources. If the population is big but it only becomes a burden then it is useless, he said.

Meanwhile, Abdul Halim, the secretary general of the Peoples Coalition for Fishery Justice (Kiara) acknowledged that restocking of fish is something important but its implementation should be periodically checked.

"Restocking of fish is good as long as the species of fish released are local species and its stock is checked periodically," he said.

The periodic checking will depend on the species of fish released because some fish species grow in a year while others need more than a year.

The government should activate fish restocking in an effort to support the sustainability of fish, Director General for Cultured Fish Affairs of the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Slamet Soebjakto said.

"Based on the directives given by the Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti, cultured fish activities should not cause damage to the environment and it should support sustainability. Restocking is an effort to materialize the policy," he said.

In 2016 the fish seeding activities would be focused on producing quality fish seeds for the need of restocking in fish natural habitat, Slamet said.

"The target of cultured fish production in 2016 is set at 19.5 million tons, which is expected to need some 101 billion fish seeds," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102844/indonesia-should-reinforce-fish-seeding-development-expert


----------



## Nike

Jokowi visit to Borobudur temple district






Presiden Joko Widodo berjalan di halaman Candi Borobudur saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Taman Wisata Candi Borobudur Magelang, Jateng, Jumat (29/1). Kunjungan presiden Jokowi dalam rangka Rencana Pengembangan Destinasi Wisata Borobudur dan Badan Pengelola Pariwisata Borobudur. ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin/pd/16






Presiden Joko Widodo berbincang dengan gubernur Jawa Tengah Ganjar Pranowo (kiri) saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Taman Wisata Candi Borobudur Magelang, Jateng, Jumat (29/1). Kunjungan presiden Jokowi dalam rangka Rencana Pengembangan Destinasi Wisata Borobudur dan Badan Pengelola Pariwisata Borobudur. ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin/pd/16






Presiden Joko Widodo berbincang dengan menteri Pariwisata Arief Yahya (kanan) saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Taman Wisata Candi Borobudur Magelang, Jateng, Jumat (29/1). Kunjungan presiden Jokowi dalam rangka Rencana Pengembangan Destinasi Wisata Borobudur dan Badan Pengelola Pariwisata Borobudur. ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin/pd/16






PresidenJoko Widodo naik kereta kelinci menuju ruang rapat saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Taman Wisata Candi Borobudur Magelang, Jateng, Jumat (29/1). Kunjungan presiden Jokowi dalam rangka Rencana Pengembangan Destinasi Wisata Borobudur dan Badan Pengelola Pariwisata Borobudur. ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin/pd/16


----------



## Nike

*Sea toll road project expected to ease price disparity*
Minggu, 31 Januari 2016 15:24 WIB | 284 Views
Pewarta: Fardah




KM Caraka Jaya Niaga III - 32 in South Jamrud Terminal, Port of Tanjung Perak, Surabaya, East Java, in the Marine Highway program on November 4, 2015. (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has been developing a sea toll road project aimed at improving the countrys economy and connectivity particularly between eastern and western Indonesian regions.

Sea toll roads are crucial for Indonesia, which is one of the worlds largest maritime countries, with some 5.8 million square kilometers of sea territory, while its land territory covers only 1.9 million square kilometers.

Its coastline is some 92 thousand kilometers long, making it the second-longest after Canada. The largest archipelagic nation in the world has some 17,480 islands.

The administration of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), which has an ambition to develop the country into a global maritime axis, has come up with the sea toll road concept that will improve ports and shipping in order to facilitate the transport of goods across the archipelago.

Several deep sea ports in Indonesia will be improved to support his sea toll road concept. They include Kuala Tanjung in North Sumatra, Tanjung Priok in Jakarta, Tanjung Perak in Surabaya, and East Java, in addition to Makassar in South Sulawesi, and in Papua.

This year, the government plans to develop 24 seaports to support the project, Deputy Minister of National Development Planning Endah Murniningtyas, who is in charge of maritime and natural resources, stated in Wakatobi, Southeast Sulawesi, on January 25.

Most of the seaports will be located in eastern Indonesian regions, including Southeast Sulawesi.

The high price disparity between eastern and western Indonesian regions so far is caused by expensive shipping freight costs as almost every ship returning from remote areas is empty or carrying no freight.

"If ships delivering goods to eastern Indonesian regions could return with commodities for western regions the freight costs could be cut," she said, adding that at the end gradually there would be no price disparity any more.

The full operation of the sea toll roads in March this year are aimed at easing the disparity of the prices of staples between the western and eastern Indonesian regions by up to 30 percent, Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan said recently.

"The drop must be more than (20 percent) so that prices (in eastern regions) would be more reasonable and prices would not go up and down," he said.

State-owned shipping liner PT Pelni has earlier predicted there would be a potential drop in prices of staples by 20 to 25 percent.

The government plans to operate possibly 13 sea toll road routes, Director General of Sea Transportation of the Transportation Ministry Bobby R. Mamahit said.

"In the future the number of routes will be increased up to 13, according to the minister," he said.

With better connectivity price disparity between the western and eastern regions would be smaller, Mamahit also confirmed.

Until January 2016, six sea toll road routes have become operational, Transportation Director Bambang Prihartono of the National Development Planning Ministry remarked January 22.

The government is currently evaluating the six projects to ascertain their impacts on reducing inter-island freight costs.

The ministry is conducting the evaluation in cooperation with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) to formulate success indicators of the six projects, one of the indicators being a decrease in price disparity, he added.

The results of the evaluation, which is expected to be completed in 2017, will be used to decide future sea toll road projects, Prihartono said.

Sea toll projects are strategic infrastructure for increasing maritime connectivity and need a total investment amounting to Rp699 trillion, he said.

In order to be combined with land transportation development, the government has set a target to reduce the nations logistics costs to 20 percent of the gross domestic product from the current 27 percent.

PT Pelni are currently serving six routine and scheduled routes to ensure reliable logistics supplies in some regions, specifically the remote areas.

In accordance with Presidential Regulation No. 106 of 2015, the government provides subsidies worth Rp257 billion under the Public Service Obligation (PSO) scheme for developing sea toll road projects.

The first sea toll road route runs between Tanjung Perak (East Java) to Tual (Maluku), Fak-Fak (West Papua), Kaimana (Papua), and Timika (Papua). The return route from Timika to Tanjung Perak passes through Kaimana, Fak-Fak, and Tual.

The second route runs between Tanjung Perak, Saumlaki (Maluku), Dobo (Maluku), and Merauke (Papua).

The third route also runs between Tanjung Perak, Reo (East Nusa Tenggara/NTT), Maumere (NTT), Lewoleba (NTT), Rote (NTT), Sabu (NTT), and Waingapu (NTT).

The fourth route runs between Tanjung Priok (Jakarta), Biak (Papua), Serui (Papua), Nabire (Papua), Wasior (West Papua), and Manokwari (West Papua).

The fifth route covers Tanjung Priok, Ternate (North Maluku), Tobelo (North Maluku), and Babang (North Maluku).

The sixth route is between Tanjung Priok, Kijang (Riau Islands), and Natuna (Riau Islands).

The Wakatobi district authorities have lauded the operation of the sea toll ship that makes a stopover twice a month in the district located in Southeast Sulawesi Province.

"The sea toll ship transits in Wakatobi while sailing from Tanjung Perak towards the eastern region of Indonesia and again during its return journey," Tawakal, head of the Wakatobi industry, trade and SME office, stated January 28.

The first stopover was made January 25, 2016, on its way to the eastern region of Indonesia. The ship did not carry any goods to or from Wakatobi as the local traders were not aware of the ships schedule, he added.

During the next trip, the ship is expected to carry goods from Surabaya to Wakatobi to help cut logistics costs significantly.
(T.F001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102849/sea-toll-road-project-expected-to-ease-price-disparity


----------



## Nike

*Number of Chinese cancelling plans to visit Jakarta small: Garuda*
Minggu, 31 Januari 2016 17:32 WIB | 471 Views




Garuda Indonesia in Beijing, China. (twitter.com)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - The number of prospective Chinese tourists who have cancelled plans to visit Jakarta after the bomb attack in Thamrin Boulevard in central Jakarta is small, a carrier has said.

General Manager of the Indonesian flag carrier Garuda Indonesia in Beijing, Hans Haliono said his side admitted that the number of prospective Chinese tourists who have cancelled plans to visit Jakarta after the bomb attack was small, namely about 10 to 20 people.

"That load factor for the Beijing-Jakarta route remain high namely 90 percent for January 2016, " he said here on Sunday.

Hans explained that the same thing also occurred on unscheduled flights (chartered flight). During the celebration of the Chinese New Year from January 21 to March 1, Garudas chartered flights with seat capacity occupation reaching 95 percent.

Garuda flies the Beijing-Jakarta route vice versa three times and the Beijing-Denpasar (Bali) route four times a week. It serves unscheduled flights from ten cities in China to Bali during the Chinese Lunar New Year 2016.

"After the Thamrin Boulevard bamb attack in Central Jakarta, many prospective Chinese tourists to Indonesia asked about the security condition in Indonesia, particularly Jakarta and Bali. We explained them the bombing and its handling and the fact that the situation had been taken under control and security has been restored, " Hans said.

He said his side regularly explained to the Chinese tourists through travel bureaus in China the situation in Indonesia. "There is no problem, they (prospective-tourists) could understand it," Hans said.

The Indonesian Tourism Ministry has said that Chinese tourists interest to visit Indonesia remains hight after the terror bombing in Central Jakartas Thamrin Boulevard on January 14, 2016.

"We found that during our tourism promoition in Wuhan, Shanghai and Beijing, Chinese tourists interest to visit Indonesia remains high, " said Jordi Paliama, the deputy director for Asia-Pacific Sale Mission of the Ministry of Tourism, said on the sidelines of the "Indonesia Direct Promotion" activities in Beijing on January 30-31,2016.

He said the number of those who asked about the Thamrin Boulevard bombing was even very small. But, he added, he explained that the bomb terror had been handled by security officers and the Indonesian security condition was now very conducive.

"We told them about the statement of the Indonesian National Police chief that Indonesia is secure, " he said.

"Direct Promotion" 2016 is one of a series of the Indonesian tourism promotional activities conducted in a number of cities in China to attract tourists from that country in the face of the Chinese New Lunar Year in 2016.

There are five travel bureaus which took part in the promotional activities: the Wanwei Travel Agency, Diao Yutai Travel Agency, Beijing Jet Tour International Travel Service, China Comfort Travel and Feijipiao.

The promotion event also presented Indonesian traditional songs and dances. Visitors also have interaction during the Indonesia Direct Promotion at New Zhongguan Shopping Center, Beijing.

The Tourism Ministry hopes to lure 12 million foreign tourists, particularly from Malaysia, Singapore, China, Australia and Japan, this year.

"From China, especially, we plan to attract a total of 1.7 million tourists to spend holidays in Indonesia," he said, addressing some 100 Chinese businessmen engaged in tourism industry.

The number of Chinese tourists who visited Indonesia in 2014 was 959,231. It increased by 18.77 percent to 1,139,281 in 2015.

In addition to Bali, Indonesia has developed 10 major tourist destinations, according to him.
(Uu.A014/KR-BSR/H-YH)


http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ancelling-plans-to-visit-jakarta-small-garuda


----------



## Nike

Jakarta skyline, with current pace of constructions and landmark building. Jakarta will become the most highest density with highrise building and sky scrapper among cities in ASEAN before 2020 and one of the most financially instituted ones.


----------



## Nike

*11 Asian Games events to be held in Palembang: OCA*
Minggu, 31 Januari 2016 20:55 WIB | 331 Views






Tsunekazu Takeda. (ocasia.org)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) has decided to hold 11 sports events of the 2018 Asian Games in Palembang, South Sumatra.

"Three events are moved from Palembang to Jakarta. They weightlifting, table tennis and gymnastics," OCA deputy president Tsunekazu Takeda, said after attending a third coordination meeting of the Asian Games 2018 committee here on Sunday.

Takeda expressed appreciation to the preparations that have been made by the Indonesian central as well as regional governments especially with regard to renovation of venues.

"The Asian Games 2018 has 28 Olympic events, eight non-Olympic and one event proposed by the organizing country," he said.

OCA, Takeda said, is optimistic and believes Indonesia is capable of hosting the 2018 Asian Games.

The general chairman of the Indonesian Olympic Committee, Erick Thohir, said the sports branches that would be competed in Palembang include football qualifying round, canoeing/kayaking, volley ball qualifying round, rowing, shooting, triathlon, basket ball qualifying round, sepak takraw, cliff climbing, tennis qualifying round and soft-tennis qualifying round.

"I think jet skiing, para-gliding, bridge and road skating have been put in the note," he said regarding the sports event to be proposed by Indonesia as the host country.

He said the Indonesia Gold Program committee (Satlak Prima) and the ministry of sports would determine which one to be chosen.

"That is the domain of the Satlak Prima and the ministry of sports. The KOI (Indonesia Olympic Committee) is tasked with opening cooperation with foreign countries," he said.

_(Reporting by Imam Santoso/Uu.H-YH/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102860/11-asian-games-events-to-be-held-in-palembang-oca_


----------



## Nike

Medan, the largest city in Sumatra island is currently facing rapid growth of urbanization and industrialization in which had made a significant change on their contour and landmarks. With more than 2 and half million people resident in core area and more than 4 million people in surrounding urban, Medan is a great City in any ways












Surabaya City, the second largest Metropolitan City in Indonesia. Currently have more than 4 million people living in the city. Same with Medan, currently Surabaya is facing rapid industrialization and urbanization. Hailed as the city of Heroes, Surabaya came left devastated during Indonesian independence war, but now Surabaya has been the most active ports city in Eastern Java and the second busiest port city in Indonesia after Jakarta. Actually Surabaya is an old city, way more old than Jakarta. It was one of the most prominent city port during Majapahit era, and the era before that.











Surabaya at night


----------



## alaungphaya

Not to rain on your parade but I really want to know. Why are Indo migrants dying to get to Malaysia? Why don't they look for opportunities in other parts of Indonesia?

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/boat-capsizes-off-malaysia-13-indonesian-migrants-drowned-073822467.html

KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) — Malaysian police say 13 bodies, believed to be Indonesian illegal immigrants, were found washed ashore after their boat capsized in bad sea conditions.

District police chief Rahmat Othman says the bodies of four men and nine women were discovered on a beach in southern Johor state by members of the public early Tuesday.

He says authorities found an overturned wooden boat not far from the beach, and that a search and rescue operation was underway. Rahmat says the boat was believed to be carrying 30 to 35 people, most likely Indonesians trying to sneak into the country.

Many Indonesians travel on boats believed to be old and unsafe to work in Malaysia illegally, or to return to their hometowns.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

alaungphaya said:


> Not to rain on your parade but I really want to know. Why are Indo migrants dying to get to Malaysia? Why don't they look for opportunities in other parts of Indonesia?
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/boat-capsizes-off-malaysia-13-indonesian-migrants-drowned-073822467.html
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) — Malaysian police say 13 bodies, believed to be Indonesian illegal immigrants, were found washed ashore after their boat capsized in bad sea conditions.
> 
> District police chief Rahmat Othman says the bodies of four men and nine women were discovered on a beach in southern Johor state by members of the public early Tuesday.
> 
> He says authorities found an overturned wooden boat not far from the beach, and that a search and rescue operation was underway. Rahmat says the boat was believed to be carrying 30 to 35 people, most likely Indonesians trying to sneak into the country.
> 
> Many Indonesians travel on boats believed to be old and unsafe to work in Malaysia illegally, or to return to their hometowns.



You must flunked basic economic. Short answer is money. Malaysia pays more for the same job they would prob have back home.

That's like in the top 3 reasons why people migrate.


----------



## Nike

alaungphaya said:


> Not to rain on your parade but I really want to know. Why are Indo migrants dying to get to Malaysia? Why don't they look for opportunities in other parts of Indonesia?
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/boat-capsizes-off-malaysia-13-indonesian-migrants-drowned-073822467.html
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) — Malaysian police say 13 bodies, believed to be Indonesian illegal immigrants, were found washed ashore after their boat capsized in bad sea conditions.
> 
> District police chief Rahmat Othman says the bodies of four men and nine women were discovered on a beach in southern Johor state by members of the public early Tuesday.
> 
> He says authorities found an overturned wooden boat not far from the beach, and that a search and rescue operation was underway. Rahmat says the boat was believed to be carrying 30 to 35 people, most likely Indonesians trying to sneak into the country.
> 
> Many Indonesians travel on boats believed to be old and unsafe to work in Malaysia illegally, or to return to their hometowns.



actually journey to Malaysia way much closer from several region in Sumatra than to other parts in Indonesia. And it was usual for people there to have illegal commuter work between their hometown in Sumatra and Malaysia. For the question why they don't look for opportunities in other parts of Indonesia, say Jakarta, Kalimantan, Surabaya or Medan, the distance itself it's much of problems for them and actually Malaysia had a relaxed policy for illegal worker in their country even compared to us and they are preferring Indonesian citizens to enter Malaysia illegally or legally, itself was problem.


----------



## alaungphaya

madokafc said:


> actually journey to Malaysia way much closer from several region in Sumatra than to other parts in Indonesia. And it was usual for people there to have illegal commuter work between their hometown in Sumatra and Malaysia. For the question why they don't look for opportunities in other parts of Indonesia, say Jakarta, Kalimantan, Surabaya or Medan, the distance itself it's much of problems for them and actually Malaysia had a relaxed policy for illegal worker in their country even compared to us and they are preferring Indonesian citizens to enter Malaysia illegally or legally, itself was problem.



Shouldn't you do something about this? But distances aside, it's a big risk to get into a rickety death trap and sail across a channel.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> You must flunked basic economic. Short answer is money. Malaysia pays more for the same job they would prob have back home.
> 
> That's like in the top 3 reasons why people migrate.



Dear old Reashot. Still haven't worked out that you need to be smart to be a smartass.


----------



## Nike

alaungphaya said:


> Shouldn't you do something about this? But distances aside, it's a big risk to get into a rickety death trap and sail across a channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear old Reashot. Still haven't worked out that you need to be smart to be a smartass.



do something, we had. We are patrolling the Strait routinely, the Singkies, the Malays, our Navy our Coast guard have routinely patrolled the strait. Rickety death trap? such kind of accidents is very rarely happened although and unfortunately several accidents can be happened in one or other way, even your so called modern Jumbo jet can falling and crash. And with this kind of accident, investigation will follow through and preventive measure will be enacted.


----------



## alaungphaya

madokafc said:


> do something, we had. We are patrolling the Strait routinely, the Singkies, the Malays, our Navy our Coast guard have routinely patrolled the strait. Rickety death trap? such kind of accidents is very rarely happened although and unfortunately several accidents can be happened in one or other way, even your so called modern Jumbo jet can falling and crash. And with this kind of accident, investigation will follow through and preventive measure will be enacted.



There's a big difference between getting in a jumbo jet and getting in a wooden boat to sail to Malaysia to work as an illegal.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

alaungphaya said:


> Shouldn't you do something about this? But distances aside, it's a big risk to get into a rickety death trap and sail across a channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear old Reashot. Still haven't worked out that you need to be smart to be a smartass.



What make you so sure we don't? Also shouldn't you guys do something about the slave labors you keep sending to the Thais?

You don't need to be smart to state the obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

alaungphaya said:


> There's a big difference between getting in a jumbo jet and getting in a wooden boat to sail to Malaysia to work as an illegal.



accidents can be happened one way or another. And it had been happened, what can you do right now? Lament it? Bashing the Malaysian for made the opportunities for such activities? Bashing the people who had made the choice in their life? Bashing the illegal smuggler? Bashing the corrupt officials? No way, you can't find the roots of all problem by doing so.

Made the preventive measures and create more jobs opportunities at home, in which what exactly our Government and most Indonesian people doing right now. There is no need to be grieve and made the blame game. Just move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

alaungphaya said:


> Not to rain on your parade but I really want to know. Why are Indo migrants dying to get to Malaysia? Why don't they look for opportunities in other parts of Indonesia?


indonesian migrant worker (legally) are somewhat spread around the world. one can find the information about it easily out there.. and though the number has been significantly reduced, malaysia is at the moment house the largest number of indonesian migrant worker. and fyi the second largest now is in taiwan and few years ago the largest number would be at saudi arabia..
the reason why many choose to go to malaysia (legally or illegaly) was mostly due to how near malaysia is and how similar the culture is there with indonesia.
as to why don't they seek opportunities inland is simply because we, as in this country, allowed our citizen to seek job anywhere they want. if they are lured to go abroad then they will go abroad... the same goes to education... if they are lured to study abroad then the country can't stop them...

now, if one wonder whatsup with these illegal migrant workers from indonesia risking their lives to work in malaysia??.. then i suggest lets open our scope more... that is to say the global illegal migrant worker problem....

in many cases they exist because something/someone lured them in, mostly with empty promises that blinded them from the risk they're taking. it is pretty much goes back to supply and demand isn't it?... if one own a company and crooked enough to seek illegal migrant as cheep and easily exploited labor then somebody out there who are even more crooked will definitely seek and lured them in.. and keep in mind there are many other factors than push someone to do something illegally

as to what have been done to overcome this, well thankfully most countries understand that this is a problem that must be solve together. coordinated border patrol is just one of them.. in many country actions to decreased the demand for illegal migrant worker has also been taken.. actions to lured these worker to work inland has also been taken. for example, statistically the number of indonesian migrant worker (legally) is actually decreasing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Grebeg Sudiro Di SoloPeserta menampilkan kesenian Barongsai saat kirab budaya Grebeg Sudiro di kawasan Pasar Gede, Solo, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (31/1). Acara yang digelar setiap jelang Tahun Baru Imlek tersebut merupakan simbol akulturasi budaya dari warga Tionghoa dan etnis lainnya di kelurahan Sudiroprajan, Solo. (ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)









Grebeg Sudiro Di SoloPeserta mengusung ogoh-ogoh Kera Api saat kirab budaya Grebeg Sudiro di kawasan Pasar Gede, Solo, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (31/1). Acara yang digelar setiap jelang Tahun Baru Imlek tersebut merupakan simbol akulturasi budaya dari warga Tionghoa dan etnis lainnya di kelurahan Sudiroprajan, Solo. (ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian inflation 0.51 percent in January*
Senin, 1 Februari 2016 13:13 WIB | 104 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) said that the Indonesian inflation in January was 0.51 percent attributable mainly to foodstuff price rise.

The prices of food products mainly chicken meat, eggs, red onion, garlic and beef rose in January, BPS Chief Suryamin said here on Monday.

Suryamin said the highest rise was recorded in the price of food products up 2.2 percent in January, followed by the prices of houses, drinking water, electricity, gas and fuel up by 0.53 percent. 

Meanwhile decline was recorded in the costs of transport, communications and financial services on falling prices of air transport and fuel prices. 

Year-on-year the inflation in January was 4.14 percent.

Suryamin said though relatively high, inflation in January was still lower than the average since 2010, but higher than in January, 2015 when the country recorded a deflation of 0.24 percent. 

"Deflation in 2015 was a result of a decline in oil fuel prices," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102871/indonesian-inflation-051-percent-in-january


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*More Oranges from China Ahead of Imlek*
Posted On 31 Jan 2016
By : Leo Jegho
Tag: China, Imlek, Mandarin, news, Oranges


_Mandarin oranges are popular during the Chinese new year period. (Photo source: Pixabay/Hans)_

*Jakarta, GIVnews.com – *The import of citrus into Indonesia has increased over the past weeks, largely from China.

This February 8 celebration of the Chinese New Year had prompted traders to bring in much larger volumes of mandarin oranges and other sorts of citrus fruits from overseas.

The price of oranges, including those originating from ‘kumquat’ and ‘chusa’ citrus trees from China is normally cheaper than similar products from other countries like the United States, Australia, Pakistan and New Zealand. This is according to Efrizal, a senior customs and excise official at Surabaya’s Tanjung Perak Port, as reported on Friday (29/1) by _Detik.com_.

This had caused smuggling of oranges, Efrizal said while adding that Indonesia currently levies a tariff of 20 percent on imported citrus.

Earlier reports said that rising imports of oranges during Chinese New Year in Indonesia had been due to the limited supply of local products.

Mandarin oranges are among the typical gifts during Chinese New Year celebration, which has traditionally caused a drastic rise in the purchase of the fruits during the feast days.

http://www.globalindonesianvoices.com/24778/more-oranges-from-china-ahead-of-imlek/

Siapa yang doyan ngabisin Jeruk ini kalo ada di rumah?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Govt operating marine vessel power plant in N Sulawesi*
Senin, 1 Februari 2016 04:59 WIB | 490 Views




Zeynep Sultan Marine Vessel Power Plant (MVPP) in Amurang, North Sulawesi (30/1/2016). (ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono)

Manado, N Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is operating a marine vessel power plant (MVVP) called Zeynep Sultan to deal with electrical power deficit in North Sulawesi province.

"The presence of this vessel is part of the governments attention to the current electrical power deficit affecting various areas (in the country)," acting North Sulawesi governor Sono Sumarsono said while inaugurating the operation of the electrical power supplying vessel in South Minahasa on Sunday.

The operation of the marine vessel power plant is part of the governments program to develop power plants with a combined capacity of 30 thousand megawatts to overcome electrical power deficit in several regions in the country.

"Hopefully, this national program will be successful so all areas in Indonesia will have electricity in the future," he said.

Sumarsono, who is also director general of regional autonomy at the Home Affairs Ministry asked South Minahasa district head Rene Hosang to help secure the vessel while it is in the district.

The Santiago military district command 131 will also deploy its personnel everyday to safeguard the vessel, he said.

He expressed the hope the operation of the vessel will deal with electrical power crisis in the provinces of North Sulawesi and Gorontalo.

"The power crisis has become cause for major concern in the two neighboring provinces. Mr Habibie (Gorontalo Governor Rusli Habibie) and I have been protested almost everyday in case of power blackout," he said. 
_
Reported by Karel A Polakitan
(S012/b003/B003) 
(T.SYS/B/S012/B003) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102864/govt-operating-marine-vessel-power-plant-in-n-sulawesi_


----------



## CountStrike

madokafc said:


> Grebeg Sudiro Di SoloPeserta menampilkan kesenian Barongsai saat kirab budaya Grebeg Sudiro di kawasan Pasar Gede, Solo, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (31/1). Acara yang digelar setiap jelang Tahun Baru Imlek tersebut merupakan simbol akulturasi budaya dari warga Tionghoa dan etnis lainnya di kelurahan Sudiroprajan, Solo. (ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grebeg Sudiro Di SoloPeserta mengusung ogoh-ogoh Kera Api saat kirab budaya Grebeg Sudiro di kawasan Pasar Gede, Solo, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (31/1). Acara yang digelar setiap jelang Tahun Baru Imlek tersebut merupakan simbol akulturasi budaya dari warga Tionghoa dan etnis lainnya di kelurahan Sudiroprajan, Solo. (ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)


Yeeaahh.. This is my home, Solo..


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia becomes favorite destination for Chinese new year 2016*
Senin, 1 Februari 2016 04:56 WIB | 617 Views





Preparation for Chinese New Year at Klenteng Kwam Im in Palembang, South Sumatra (ANTARA FOTO/Feny Selly)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - Chinas largest online travel agency, Ctrip.com, has revealed that Indonesia is one of the ten favorite destinations for Chinese tourists who want to celebrate Chinese New Year 2016 abroad.

The ten favorite destinations based on the bookings made by the customers since mid January 2016 are Thailand, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Hong Kong, United States of America, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Australia.

Easy access in obtaining visas is one of the strong reasons they chose such countries, one of local media quoted the Publicity Manager of Ctrip, Yan Xin as saying here on Sunday. 

Indonesia ranked eighth of the ten countries that became the favorite destinations of Chinese tourists.

Deputy of Sales affairs Director for the Asia Pacific Mission of the Indonesian Ministry of Tourism, Jordi Paliama said it was a good news to consider Indonesia as one of the Chinese tourists favorite destinations.

"We would continue to improve our a variety and innovative promotions to attract more and more Chinese tourists," he said in the event of "Indonesia Direct Promotion", Beijing.

The Ministry of Tourism has set a target of 200 visits of Chinese tourists for January-February 2016. It increased around 50 percent from the amount of 137,181 Chinese tourists visiting Indonesia at the same period in 2015.

To increase the number of Chinese visits, the Ministry of Tourism also conducted a promotion programs in Wuhan, Shanghai, and Beijing.

Ctrip.com estimated around six million Chinese people would spend their Chinese New Year holiday in foreign countries, starting from 7 February, with some 100 countries to be visited including Antarctic.

East Asian countries such as Japan and South Korea remained the most popular destinations, while Singapore and Thailand became two Southeast Asian countries which attracted a lot of Chinese tourists during the celebration of the Year of Monkey.

Around ten thousand Chinese tourists have been making reservations for holidays in Thailand, while some other preferred to choose Universal Studio, Singapore, to enjoy the warmth of tropical breeze.

For a cruise tourism, around 90 percent of Chinese people chose to go to Okinawa and Kagoshima in Japan, and Jeju Island in South Korea.

The Office of China National Tourism Administration (CNTA) reported that in 2015 there were 5.2 million Chinese people spent their Chinese New Year holiday abroad. The number was increased around 10 percent compared to the same holidays in 2014. 
_
Reported by Rini Utami
(Y013/b003/B003)
(T.Y013/B/KR-BSR/B003) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...avorite-destination-for-chinese-new-year-2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Lampion Imlek Di PatiPengunjung melihat lampion di kawasan klenteng Hok Tik Bio, Pati, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (31/1). Selain untuk menyambut perayaan Tahun Baru Imlek 2016 lampion-lampion tersebut untuk memperindah kawasan klenteng Hok Tik Bio yang merupakan kawasan kampung pecinan di wilayah tersebut. (ANTARA FOTO/Yusuf Nugroho)








Atraksi Barongsai Di Pusat PerbelanjaanKelompok barongsai menunjukan atraksinya kepada pengunjung sebuah pusat perbelanjaan di kawasan Serpong, Tangerang Selatan, Banten, Minggu (31/1). Pertunjukan barongsai di pusat perbelanjaan merupakan salah satu daya tarik untuk pengunjung mal dalam rangka menyambut datangnya Imlek Tahun 2567. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Iqbal)







Pasar Imlek Bumi Mina TaniPengunjung memilih barang saat mengunjungi pasar imlek bumi mina tani di Pati, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (31/1). Pasar yang di gelar di area klenteng Hok Tik Bio sepekan sebelum perayaan hari raya imlek yang diramaikan kurang lebih 350 stan yang menjual pernak-pernik imlek serta makanan khas daerah tersebut sebagai agenda budaya serta upaya meningkatkan perekonomian rakyat. (ANTARA FOTO/Yusuf Nugroho)







Permintaan Parcel ImlekSeorang pekerja menyusun parcel Imlek di Jalan Gatot Subroto Medan, Sumatera Utara, Minggu (31/1). Menjelang Tahun Baru Imlek, permintaan parcel meningkat 80 persen dengan harga jual Rp60 ribu hingga Rp1,5 juta per buah tergantung isi dan bentuknya. (ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)


----------



## Nike

*Bank Mandiri channels Rp 
1t to Kalbe Farma*
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | Business | Sun, January 31 2016, 7:23 PM






*Drug loans: *State pharmaceutical company Kalbe Farma has obtained Rp 1 trillion (US$73.09 million) in loans from state lender Bank Mandiri in order to fulfil its cash-flow needs. _(Illustration by Kontan/Cheppy A.Muchlis)_
- See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-rp-1t-kalbe-farma.html#sthash.ACRDTqpV.dpuf
State-owned lender Bank Mandiri has channeled Rp 1 trillion (US$73.09 million) worth of working loans to state pharmaceutical company Kalbe Farma. The credit is aimed at helping to fulfil the company’s cash flow needs in providing medicines for the country.

Bank Mandiri is also providing a treasury line facility worth $8 million that Kalbe Farma can use to meet its foreign exchange needs in the procurement of raw materials for drug manufacturing.

Bank Mandiri corporate secretary Rohan Hafas said the channeling of the credit facility was part of the company’s commitment to supporting the government in developing the health sector, especially through financing schemes for companies in the health and pharmaceutical industries.

“We hope that this partnership can give as much benefit as possible to both parties and be a contribution to support national economic growth,” Rohan said as quoted by _kompas.com_ in Jakarta on Sunday.

He added that the credit provided for Kalbe Farma was short-term financing and would take effect for one year.

The treasury line facility, which Kalbe Farma could use for hedging needs, would also take effect for one year, he said.

“Indonesia’s pharmaceutical sector needs to be continuously supported due to a high demand for medicines in the country, along with the growing population,” said Rohan.

In 2015, Bank Mandiri channeled Rp 2.45 trillion worth of financing to the pharmaceutical sector, up by 40.80 percent from Rp 1.74 trillion in the previous year. (ebf)




- See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-rp-1t-kalbe-farma.html#sthash.ACRDTqpV.dpuf

*Rupiah strengthens 0.7% 
to regain 13,600 level *
thejakartapost.com | Business | Mon, February 01 2016, 11:29 AM






The rupiah has continued its positive move by regaining the 13,600 level on Monday morning. (Antara/Ismar Patrizki)
- See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-regain-13600-level.html#sthash.7JmBOori.dpuf

The rupiah has continued its positive move by regaining the 13,600 level on Monday morning as the US dollar retreated amid disappointing US gross domestic product (GDP) data.

After scoring a 0.7 percent rise to 13,778 per US dollar on Friday last week, the rupiah on Monday morning strengthened by another 0.7 percent to Rp 13,697 as of 9 a.m.

Monex Investindo Futures researcher and analyst Faisyal said the US dollar was under pressure after US economic growth slowed to 0.7 percent in the last quarter of last year.

"It’s a big punch, as GDP was the main indicator referred to by the US Federal Reserve before increasing its key interest rate," he said in Jakarta on Monday, as quoted by _Kontan.co.id._

He projected the rupiah would hover between Rp 13,670 and Rp 13,850 against the Greenback, with a wider opportunity for a further increase.

Meanwhile, in the stock market, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) reversed direction, from a 0.11 percent increase to 4,620.36 points at the opening to a 0.3 percent drop as of 10.30 a.m, sending the JCI back to 4,600.89.

The volatility occurred while investors were anticipating inflation data, Universal Broker Indonesia head of research Satrio Utomo said in Jakarta on Monday as quoted by the Antara news agency.

"The traders are waiting for inflation data in January, which will be released today [Monday]. The analyst consensus estimates the consumer price index would be 0.64 percent, down from 0.96 percent in the previous month," he said.

Most Asian stock markets were in positive territory, lifting the MSCI Asia Pacific index by 0.7 percent. Australia’s S&P/ASX 200 index increased 0.8 percent, the South Korean Kospi added 0.6 percent, while New Zealand’s NZX 50 grew by 0.2 percent.

Bank of Japan’s unpredicted move to reduce its benchmark interest rate to minus 0.1 percent had a positive effect on markets, as investors expected looser monetary policy to create more liquidity for the capital markets. (ags) (+) - See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-regain-13600-level.html#sthash.7JmBOori.dpuf


----------



## MarveL

MONDAY, 01 FEBRUARY, 2016 | 15:30 WIB
*Jokowi, Hungarian PM Sign Bilateral Agreements*






*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, held a bilateral meeting and signed a number of Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Monday, February 1, 2016. Jokowi said that there were several key sectors included in the cooperation between both countries.

"We have just accomplished a very friendly and productive bilateral meeting. There were a number of matters discussed as well as cooperation in several areas," Jokowi said after the meeting at the National Palace on Monday, February 1, 2016.

Jokowi said that the priority sectors include water management of water supply projects in 34 sub-districts throughout Indonesia, cooperation in the renewable energy project in Central Tapanuli, and cooperation in the information technology, digital economy and agriculture sector. "This is the focus that we will be working on and we expect to improve the cooperation of both countries," said Jokowi.

Jokowi appreciated the visit from the Hungarian delegations and said that he is honored with the fact that the Prime Minister brought nearly half of his administration during his visit to Indonesia. The Prime Minister Orban also brought dozens of Hungarian entrepreneurs to Indonesia as part of an economic collaboration.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/02/01/055741156/Jokowi-Hungarian-PM-Sign-Bilateral-Agreements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kunjungan DPR Ke INKAAnggota komisi VI DPR RI dari Fraksi Gerindra, Bambang Haryo Soekartono (kanan) berbincang dengan Sekretaris Perusahaan PT Industri Kereta Api (Inka), Surjono di dalam kereta eksekutif saat melakukan kunjungan kerja di PT Inka Madiun, Jawa Timur, Senin (1/2). Menurut Bambang, PT Inka sebaiknya tidak mengerjakan mega proyek kereta cepat (High Speed Train) rute Jakarta-Bandung, dan tetap fokus pada produksi kereta-kereta konvensional pengangkut penumpang dan barang seperti selama ini. (ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo)







INKA Siap Kerjakan HSTPekerja menyelesaikan pembuatan gerbong datar di PT Industri Kereta Api (Inka) Madiun, Jawa Timur, Senin (1/2). Dengan peralatan dan teknologi yang dimiliki, PT Inka bersama konsorsium Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) menyatakan siap mendukung dan mengerjakan mega proyek sarana kereta cepat (High Speed Train-HST) rute Jakarta-Bandung senilai Rp76 triliun bersama China. (ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

garuda.indonesia: we are very glad to welcome our new family member, the 10th Boeing 777-300ER at GMF AeroAsia Hangar 4. 






Also they received Airbus A330-300 with diamond seat businees class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Night traffic in Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Invest in remarkable Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President to consider participating interest from Masela Block: Lebu Raya*
Jumat, 5 Februari 2016 19:36 WIB | 267 Views


Kupang (ANTARA News) - East Nusa Tenggara Governor Frans Lebu Raya said President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) will consider the participating interest (PI) from the Abadi gas drilling site in Masela block.

"Ive talked directly with the President related to the rations from the Masela block, and also submitted a written proposal, and the President will consider it," said Governor Lebu Raya here on Friday.

Governor Lebu Raya said that the East Nusa Tenggara should receive a ration from the Masela Block participating interest, as the region receives the direct impact from the Masela oil drilling site.

In the proposal, the Governor requested that East Nusa Tenggara also obtain a share of the participation rights.

"The participation right is usually set at 10 percent, and I asked, if possible, to split at 5 and 5 percent with Maluku province," said Lebu Raya.

The proposal is based on the consideration that the Masela block is outside Maluku province and East Nusa Tenggara. 

Although the site is approximately 300 km closer to Maluku, it remains outside because the provinces authority is only 12 miles, he said.

The distance from Masela block to East Nusa Tenggara, particularly to Alor island, is 800 kilometers, thus the Masela block management authority lies within the central government.

"I was proposing this participation interest because, considering that this area is still in an underdeveloped areas category, the resources are limited. Therefore, I asked the President, if possible, to share at 5 and 5 percent. Hopefully, the request will receive a positive response," said Governor Lebu Raya.
(Uu.A050/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

President to consider participating interest from Masela Block: Lebu Raya - ANTARA News

*Investment climate improving: CIMB Niaga CEO*
Jumat, 5 Februari 2016 05:30 WIB | 555 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Chief Executive Officer of CIMB Niaga, Tigor M Siahaan, said a positive sentiment has emerged marked by the influx of around Rp20 trillion worth of foreign funds into the domestic bonds market earlier this year.

"The positive sentiment has already been felt, marked by the inflow of around Rp20 trillion to the domestic bonds market," he said at a CIMB Economic Forum here on Thursday.

Tigor said the economic policy package launched by the government in 2015 to boost the domestic economy has been one of the factors for investors confidence improving in Indonesia.

"With a variety of economic policy packages issued by the government, we are optimistic that investment climate in Indonesia is now friendlier for industrialists and the situation will make capital inflows into the country sustainable," he said.

Tigor further stated that the governments focus on infrastructure development would also increase investors optimism.

"Positive sentiment has started to form. The cement sector, for example, has started to move in the third and fourth quarter of 2015. We hope it will continue in line with infrastructure development. It is not only the cement sector, but derivatives industry as well," he said.

Minister of Public Works and Housing, Basuki Hadimuljono said after experiencing difficulties in 2015, he would speed up infrastructure development in 2016.

"The acceleration of infrastructure development is expected to be able to address the challenge of disparity between regions," he said.

Basuki said this year his office plans to build eight new dams after it built 14 in 2015 in addition to a number of toll road sections in Java, including the Kertosono-Ngawi and Kertosono-Mojokerto, which are expected to be completed in 2017 and Mojokerto-Surabaya in 2018.

Meanwhile, outside Java there will be a 4,345 kilometer long Trans-Papua road development project.

The minister said given the framework of spreading economic activities, his office has decided to hand contracts worth below Rp50 billion to provincial governments or local businessmen.

"Contracts worth below Rp50 billion will be prioritized for local businessmen and not for big businessmen," he said.

He said his ministry has also asked state-owned companies (BUMN) that carry out large-scale projects to not cooperate among themselves.

"We will direct them to cooperate with private companies. We wish to spread economic activities evenly across regions," he said.

Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Luhut Panjaitan said the government is optimistic that national economic growth will reach 5.3 to 5.6 percent this year.

"I will focus on three issues:narcotics, terrorism and economy," he said.

He also said terrorism had emerged because the economy was still weak and there was economic disparity.

"The economic acceleration program is expected to be able to reduce poverty, which is the source of all of the problems," he said.(*)

Investment climate improving: CIMB Niaga CEO - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Awal tahun 2016 prospek ekonomi indonesia cukup cerah.


----------



## Nike

*Investment board inaugurates first plant in Suge Industrial Zone*
Jumat, 5 Februari 2016 18:24 WIB | 347 Views


Belitung, Bangka Belitung (ANTARA News) - Head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Franky Sibarani inaugurated the first plant operating in the Suge Industrial Zone, Belitung District, Bangka Belitung Province, on Friday.

The PT Billiton Plywood factory is engaged in the U$20 million worth plywood manufacturing industry.

"The company has realized the investment plan amounting to Rp161 billion. The factory is located on a 22-hectare plot of land and is supported by 300 workers," Sibarani noted here on Friday.

Based on BKPMs data, the company has invested in the Suge Industrial Zone.

"President Joko Widodo has urged me to promote investment opportunities in Belitung, particularly the development of the Suge Industrial Zone and the Port of Tanjung Batu in Belitung district," he revealed.

"We will undertake efforts to promote the industrial zone," Sibarani remarked.

The plywood manufacturing company is the first to build a factory in the industrial zone.

It was earlier proposed that the Suge Industrial Zone would be given national priority, but the special area in Tanjung Kelayang for the development of tourism was selected in its place, District head of Belitung Sahani Saleh pointed out.

"This is a new page in the history of the country. Finally, the industrial zone was inaugurated by the central government. We believe that the inauguration will encourage the industry here," he emphasized.

Meanwhile, Director of PT Billiton Plywood Franky Tjin noted that the company processed sengon into export-oriented plywood.

With a production capacity of one thousand to two thousand cubic each month, the company will increase its export capacity by 80 percent.

The raw material for the factory was sourced from farmers and community partners around Belitung.

"For now, our export market is China, with a value of US$300 per cubic," he stated.

Earlier, the BKPM had recorded investment commitments worth Rp206 trillion in January 2016, a year-on-year increase of 119 percent.

The BKPM chief noted that the increase reflected high investor confidence in conducting business in Indonesia.

"The investment climate is still good in general as indicated by the investment commitments and principle licenses that rose by 119 percent to reach Rp206 trillion. This is a good signal at the start of the year," Sibarani affirmed.

Investment commitments in January included Rp38 trillion in domestic investment (PMDN), or an increase of 261 percent, and Rp168 trillion in foreign investment (PMA), or an increase of 101 percent year-on-year. 

Sibarani affirmed that one of the key drivers of investment commitments in January is political stability and favorable security conditions in the country.

He pointed to the quick handling of Januarys terror attack in Jakarta.

Other factors included the countrys success in managing positive economic growth, especially in the second half of 2015, and the focus, which was considered positive in terms of development as well as reform in the investment policy, he explained.

Simplification in the licensing procedures that enables to issue an investment license also contributed to the significant increase in investment commitments in January, he added.

Seven companies planning to invest a total of Rp31.8 trillion, or 15 percent of the total investment plans, used the three-hour licensing facility, he stated.

Singapore accounted for the largest share of the investment commitment, with investment plan of US$7.5 billion, followed by China accounting at US$2.6 billion, South Korea US$280 million, Japan US$132 million, and Malaysia US$105 million.

"Investment commitments by Singapore rose 413 percent year-on-year," Sibarani said.

A strong growth of 164 percent year-on-year, or Rp90 trillion, was recorded in investment commitments in the manufacturing sector in January.

"The manufacturing sector accounted for 43 percent of the total value of investment commitments," he added.

(A063/INE/B003)

Investment board inaugurates first plant in Suge Industrial Zone - ANTARA News

*KAI to be single operator of LRT*
Kamis, 4 Februari 2016 05:31 WIB | 700 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia will be the single operator of Light Rapid Transit (LRT) system in and around Jakarta (Jabodetabek), Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan said.

"PT KAI is assigned to operate LRT in Jabodetabek according to the presidents directives. So, there is no need to put it to auction because that will take a long time," he said after a coordination meeting at the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs to discuss LRT here on Wednesday.

The meeting, led by Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution, was also attended by Coordinating Minister for Maritime Resources Rizal Ramli, National Development Planning Minister/Head of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Sofyan Djalil, and West Java Vice Governor Deddy Mizwar.

Jonan gave the assurance that the state budget-funded project will run on schedule although several technical problems will still have to be resolved.(*)


KAI to be single operator of LRT - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Australia, Indonesia boosting tourism and economic growth*
Kamis, 4 Februari 2016 19:49 WIB | 1.388 Views




Ambassador Paul Grigson. (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Australia is expanding efforts to encourage two-way tourism between Australia and Indonesia as a key driver of shared economic growth and more knowledge of each others country.

Australian Ambassador to Indonesia Paul Grigson said tourism powers economies and supports communities.

"We want to increase tourism in both directions. The Indonesian Government has already recognised the potential economic boost a strong tourism industry can deliver," the ambassador was quoted as saying by the Australian Embassy here on its website.

According to the ambassador, Australian tourism can help Indonesia realise that vision. More than a million Australians visit Indonesia every year. Australian tourists contribute 18 trillion IDR (AUD$1.8 billion) a year to the Indonesian economy, Ambassador Grigson said on Tuesday.

He said as Indonesia seeks to develop its tourism industry beyond Bali, ease of travel is integral to its success. Indonesia has already experienced a 19 per cent increase in tourists from countries which were granted visa free access in 2015.

"A quarter of all tourists to Bali are Australian. We want to see more Australians come to Indonesia and experience sunrise at Mount Bromo, taste the spices of Padang and watch the sunset at Borobudur," Grigson told Indonesian tourism industry representatives in a speech in Jakarta.

Beyond these economic benefits, tourism builds links between people. It challenges stereotypes. It opens up new worlds and greater understanding.

"I want more Indonesians to visit Australia.We have world class cuisine, galleries and unique experiences. With famous wildlife, fabulous wine and fantastic weather, Australia beats any other destination," he said.

Australia was the tenth most popular destination for Indonesian tourists in 2014 with a total of 149,800 visitors, up 7.6 per cent from 2013.

More Indonesians travelling to Australia will make expanded flight routes between Australia and Indonesia more viable in the long-term, bringing benefits to both our economies.

"Indonesian investors may also be missing out on opportunities to capitalise on some of the major tourism infrastructure projects currently underway in Australia. In 2014 alone, investment in the Australian tourism industry was valued at $53.7 billion," he said.

He added that the more Australians and Indonesians experience each others countries, the deeper their connections become.

"The tourism industry is integral to the prosperity of both our countries. Now is the time for us to reach out to each other as neighbours and shape our futures together," Grigson said.
(Tx.A014/F001)

Australia, Indonesia boosting tourism and economic growth - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Investment commitments up 119% in January*
Rabu, 3 Februari 2016 19:26 WIB | 757 Views




Franky Sibarani. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta - The Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) recorded a 119 percent increase in investment commitments year-on-year to Rp206 trillion in January, 2016. 

BKPM chief Franky Sibarani said the increase reflected high confidence of investors in doing business in Indonesia. 

"The investment climate is still good in general as indicated by the investment commitments and principle licenses that rose 119 percent in value to Rp206 trillion. This is a good signal at the start of the year," Franki said.

Investment commitments in January included Rp38 trillion in domestic investment (PMDN) or an increase of 261 percent and Rp168 trillion in foreign investment (PMA) or an increase of 101 percent year-on-year. 

Franky said one of the main drivers of investment commitments in January is political stability and favorable security in the country.

He pointed to quick handling of Januarys terror attack in Jakarta.

Other factors included the countrys success in managing positive economic growth especially in the second half of 2015, and the focus, which was considered positive in development as well as reform in investment policy, he said. 

Simplification in licensing procedure that takes only three minutes to issue investment license also contributed to the significant increase in investment commitments in January, he added. 

Seven companies planning to invest a total of Rp31.8 trillion or 15 percent of the total investment plans used the three-hour licensing facility, he said. 

Singapore accounted for the largest part of the investment commitments with investment plan of US$7.5 billion, followed by China accounting for US$2.6 billion, South Korea US$280 million, Japan US$132 million and Malaysia US$105 million. 

"Investment commitments by Singapore rose 413 percent year-on-year," Franki said. 

A strong growth of 164 percent yoy was recorded in investment commitments in the manufacturing sector to Rp90 trillion in January.

"The manufacturing sector accounted for 43 percent of the total value of investment commitments," he added.
(U.H-ASG/O001) 

Investment commitments up 119% in January - ANTARA News

*Ministry encourages pharmaceutical industry to capitalize on ASEAN market*
Selasa, 2 Februari 2016 22:16 WIB | 929 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Ministry of Industry has urged the domestic pharmaceutical industry to capitalize on opportunities to boost sales to the ASEAN market of 650 million people.

"The ASEAN market of 650 million people offers an opportunity for our existing advanced upstream pharmaceutical industry," Director General of Chemical Industry of the Ministry of Industry Harjanto informed ANTARA here on Tuesday.

Therefore, the government is preparing numerous policies to support investment in the pharmaceutical industry in Indonesia.

Besides preparing the road map for the pharmaceutical industry, the government is also preparing the investment deregulation policy in the field of medicine.

One of the formulated policies is to provide fiscal incentives, such as tax allowance and tax holidays to investors who invest in Indonesia.

Harjanto also remarked that the policy to ease the permit issuance process for pharmaceutical production and distribution was also important. 

"We have faced many obstacles in the path to ease the process of issuing production permits. It is important, and the Ministry of Industry is not in charge of the provisions," noted Harjanto.

Currently, 170 pharmaceutical industries are operating in Indonesia, with most of them producing ready to distribute medicines.

The chemical, pharmaceutical, and traditional medicine industry in Indonesia has become one of the drivers of the nations industrial growth as the economy grew 10.21 percent in the third quarter of 2015.

The figure skyrocketed as compared to the 1.12 percent growth recorded in the same period in 2014.

The highest growth was observed in 2012 when the figure reached 12.78 percent.(*)
Ministry encourages pharmaceutical industry to capitalize on ASEAN market - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

From top left, clockwise: Tugu Monument, Jalan Malioboro, Kraton Yogyakarta, Bank Indonesia Yogyakarta, Gadjah Mada University.

Yogyakarta (/ˌjɒɡjəˈkɑːrtə/ or /ˌjoʊɡjəˈkɑːrtə/; also Jogja or Jogjakarta) is a city and the capital of Yogyakarta Special Region in Java, Indonesia. It is renowned as a center of education (Kota Pelajar), classical Javanese fine art and culture such as batik, ballet, drama, music, poetry, and puppet shows. Yogyakarta was the Indonesian capital during the Indonesian National Revolution from 1945 to 1949, with Gedung Agung as the president's office. One of the districts in Yogyakarta, Kotagede, was the capital of the Mataram Sultanate between 1575 and 1640. The city is named after the Indian city of Ayodhya from the Ramayana epic. Yogya means "suitable, fit, proper", and karta, "prosperous, flourishing" (i.e., "a city that is fit to prosper"). Its population was 388,627 inhabitants at the 2010 census and its built-up (or metro) area was home to, 4,010,436 inhabitants spread on 2 cities (Yogyakarta and Magelang) and 65 districts spread on Sleman, Klaten, Bantul, Kulon Progo and Magelang regencies. While urbanization sprawls, Yogyakarta-Magelang and Surakarta are being agglomerated in a few years. The Dutch name of the city is Djokjakarta.





Prambanan temple in Yogyakarta





Yogyakarta beach had a famous natural scene, and iconic sands





Malioboro streets, a historical place near Yogyakarta central authority area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Solar eclipse to attract tourists to Bangka Island*
Sabtu, 6 Februari 2016 16:29 WIB | 226 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




Lighthouse of Tanjung Kalian in the seaside town of Muntok, Bangka Belitung province, which is also relied upon to witness the total solar eclipse on March 9, 2016. (ANTARA News)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bangka Island in the Indonesian province of Bangka-Belitung (Babel) is gearing up for a total solar eclipse that will attract a large number of domestic and foreign tourists.

Both local and foreign tourists are keen to visit the Babel provincial capital of Pangkalpinang on Bangka Island to witness the total solar eclipse, forecast to occur March 9, 2016.

They are expected to pack Pasir Padi beach in Pangkalpinag to observe the rare but very beautiful natural phenomenon.

Accordingly, numerous hotels in Pangkalpinang are ready to welcome the arrival of tourists who would like to watch when the sun darkens the sky during the day in a matter of minutes.

On March 9 this year, people in Bangka and some other areas in Indonesia such as Palembang, Belitung, Balikpapan, and Luwuk, in addition to Halmahera, will have the rare opportunity to witness the total solar eclipse.

For a few minutes, up to 98 percent of the sun will be hidden from the view in those areas, when the moon entirely covers the sun, leaving the suns radiant corona shining behind it like a crown.

Menumbing Hotel is very supportive and hopes that the tourists from different countries will get what they really want while holidaying in Pangkalpinang, Bangka Island.

"Since January 2016, the number of local and foreign tourists who book hotel rooms continues to grow, and to date almost all hotel rooms have been booked," Menumbing Hotel Manager Supriadi remarked in Pangkalpinang Friday (Feb. 5). 

Almost all Menumbing Hotel rooms and those of other hotels in Pangkalpinang have been booked by local and foreign tourists, and some scientists who will observe the total solar eclipse and simultaneously conduct research on the natural event, according to him.

"Hotel reservation is dominated by local and foreign research teams, rather than tourists who want to spend their holiday in Bangka," he noted.

Supriadi expressed hope that the beautiful phenomenon of the total solar eclipse will encourage the development of tourism on Bangka Island, as well as providing a positive impact on the progress of the hotels.

Bangka Island is known to have many marine, natural, cultural, and historical tourism attractions.

In addition, the island is also endowed with several pristine white sandy beaches, which are ideal for family outings, and Pasir Padi beach in Pangkalpinang is one such location worth visiting.

Hence, the Pangkalpinang city administration has continued to develop the Pasir Padi beach, overlooking the South China Sea, as a family tourism area.

Situated about eight kilometers away from Pangkalpinang city, Pasir Padi is the most visited location by the citys communities to unwind and enjoy its beautiful coastal scenery.

Susanto, the head of the parking and terminal unit of the local transportation office, recently stated that Pasir Padi beach is the favorite destination of the people of Pangkalpinang and other districts due to its proximity to the city, thereby making it easier to reach.

According to Susanto, various supporting facilities such as gazebos, food stalls, prayer rooms, and public toilets have been provided by the local government and will continue to be improved and upgraded for family outings. 

Susanto said the Pasir Padi beach is frequented by more than a hundred people every weekend.

With its breathtaking panoramic views, the Pasir Padi beach has huge potential to be developed into a main tourist attraction in Pangkalpinang, and therefore, it must be supported by adequate facilities.

"We will continue to develop the beach into a leading tourist attraction in Bangka," he emphasized.

Visitors enjoy seeing the white sandy beach of Pasir Padi with its tranquil and crystal clear waters.

"Indeed, Pasir Padi beach is a special attraction for visitors who arrive at Bangka Island for the first time," said Gwendoline and Madeleine, the visitors from Bekasi, West Java.

Strolling on the white sands of the pristine Pasir Padi beach and taking in the views of the South China Sea was a humbling experience for Gwendoline and Madeleine.

"Therefore, it becomes difficult for us to remember why we ever got stressed as life seems to take on entirely different perspectives in Bangka," Gwendoline pointed out.

In the meantime, Nuryo, a ticket seller at Pasir Padi beach, stated that it was one of the most favorite beaches in Bangka that offered picturesque views.

"Pasir Padi beach is a favorite place to visit for the people from Pangkalpinang and other districts on the weekends and during the holiday seasons," Nuryo remarked.

According to Nuryo, the beach has a good hotel and offer water sports facilities. The visitors can also indulge in recreational activities such as swimming and sunbathing, or just relaxing.

"The visitors can also explore this beach with the local fishermen who always spend their days looking for fish in the sea. Besides this, the calm and fresh sea wind will greet the visitors when they arrive there," he noted.

Yuni, a visitor from Sampur village, said she preferred visiting Pasir Padi beach as it was not far from her house, or it took just around 15 minutes on motorcycle.

She opined that Pasir Padi is one of the numerous alluring beaches on Bangka Island.

"Bangka Island has several beautiful and astounding tourist resorts, and one of the famous resorts is the Pasir Padi beach, which is still a frequently visited destination for both domestic and foreign tourists," Yuni affirmed.

Pasir Padi beach stretches around 300 meters. Motorcycles and cars can easily ply on the beach, which has a long stretch of white, dense sand.

Besides enjoying the beautiful coastal scenery, the visitors can swim, fly kites, play beach volleyball, soccer, motor cross, or simply unwind while taking in the sights and sounds of the beach.
(T.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

Solar eclipse to attract tourists to Bangka Island - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kartu Multi Trip Edisi ImlekPramuniaga menunjukan gelang dan kartu 'multi trip' edisi Imlek saat peluncuran di Stasiun Jakarta Kota, Jakarta, Minggu (7/1). PT KAI Commuter Jabodetabek meluncurkan kartu dan gelang 'multi trip' edisi Tahun Baru Imlek yang terbatas dijual hanya pada 7 dan 8 Febuari 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Teresia May/kye/16


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia stock exchange registers highest index hike*
Senin, 8 Februari 2016 18:10 WIB | 403 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesia Stock Exchange (BEI) has recorded a 4.48 percent hike in its composite index this year, making it the highest as compared to indexes of major stock exchanges in the world.

The exchanges president director, Tito Sulistion, noted in a press release received here on Monday that the positive performance of the IHSG index was caused by the accumulation of purchases by investors of shares, with high capitalization, that had a significant effect on the IHSG coefficient.

"At present, some 20 big companies are listed on the BEI that control 60 percent of IHSGs market capitalization," he pointed out.

He explained that the hike in the IHSG had led the Indonesian share markets capitalization to reach Rp5,094.26 trillion, or an increase of 4.54 percent, compared to Rp4,872.70 trillion recorded at the end of 2015.

The total market capitalization is the cost of all shares of companies listed on the BEI.

Of the several stock exchanges in the world, with the exception of Thailand, only 1.31 percent were able to record positive growth this year.

Among the stock exchange indexes that have recorded negative performance are the Bursa Malaysia Index, Kospi Index of South Korea, the Philippines PSE Index, Britains FTSE 100, Indias S&P Sensex Index, US Dow Jones Index, Singapores Straight Times Index, Japans Nikkei 225, Hong Kongs Hang Seng Index, and Shanghai Index.

Sulistio revealed his plan to continue to adopt initiatives to attract more investors to invest in the Indonesian capital market.

He said the initiatives to be adopted by the BEI would be focused on four key areas encompassing BEIs development by increasing the number of issuers, strengthening the brokers, increasing the number of investors, and improving BEIs reputation.

"One of the initiatives that has been realized by the BEI this week is the reactivation of futures trading and the LQ-45 Futures Option on Monday (Feb. 1)," he added.(*)

Indonesia stock exchange registers highest index hike - ANTARA News

*Chinese flock to Bali celebrating new year*
Senin, 8 Februari 2016 18:28 WIB | 438 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Thousands of Chinese have flocked to Bali to cerebrate Chinese new year using chartered flights of a number of airlines including Garuda Indonesia

Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said here on Monday at least 65 chartered flights carrying 23,000 Chinese from 11 cities in China had landed on Bali.

"It seems Bali has become the favorite destination of Chinese tourists . More than 114 million Chinese travel abroad every year," Arief said. 

Other airlines carrying Chinese to Bali on chartered flights include HongKong Airlines, Shenzen airlines, Air Asia, China Southern, China Eastern, Dragon Air, Cathay Paciific, Eva Air, Singapore Airlines, Brunai Air, etc. 

Arief said the airlines could serve to promote Bali in China. 

"They speak good things about Bali, its beauty and generosity of its people, " he said.

He attributed the success in luring Chinese to Bali to intensive advertising, and sales by a marketing team of the tourism ministry.

He said he had instructed the provision of 6,000 souvenirs for the tourists and facilities to entertain the visitors.

The tourism ministry has launched promotion campaigns to attract Chinese to cerebrate Chinese new year in Bali since early January. 

"Winter in northern China including Beijing and the province of Heilongjiang is extreme 15 degree Celsius below zero prompting people from that region to leave for warm place and choose Bali to celebrate the new year," he said.

In 2016, the tourism ministry sets the target for foreign visitors to Bali at 1.7 million . In February alone the target is set at 200,000 visitors. 

"China is a potential market , a big market. Therefore it needs special handling," Arief said.

Arief said currently only 1.14 million Chinese tourists visit Indonesia a year far smaller than 8 million to Thailand.

"We have been lagging too far behind . If they are so interested in visiting Thailand , they should be more so in Indonesia," he said, adding Indonesia needs only to intensify promotion. 

Generally Chinese tourist like beach resorts and shopping, he said.(*)

Chinese flock to Bali celebrating new year - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satria

Trans Sumatera railways [On Progress]
aceh




jambi








double track prabumulih












gerbong




progress yang baik padahal tanpa tanpa Ground Breaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

A farmer is to test rice trans-planter machine, the Mechanization and intensification efforts is on drive in Indonesia in line with the government efforts to raising output and much bigger yield in Farming. 

Petani melakukan uji coba mesin penanam padi (transplanter) di areal persawahan di Blitar, Jawa Timur, Senin (8/2). Penggunaan mesin tanam padi di daerah tersebut tergolong baru dan diklaim lebih efisien dibanding cara bercocok tanam tradisional atau menggunakan tenaga manusia karena waktu pengerjaannya lebih cepat. (ANTARA FOTO/Destyan Sujarwoko)













the opening ceremony of apartment block for industrial labor in Semarang regency, central Java.

Menteri Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PU-Pera) Basuki Hadimuljono (kanan), Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Rini Soemarno (tengah), dan Direktur Utama PT Bank Tabungan Negara (Persero) Tbk Maryono (kiri) meninjau Rumah Susun Sederhana Sewa (Rusunawa) Gedang Anak yang baru diresmikan di Ungaran Timur, Kabupaten Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (7/2). Rusunawa dengan 170 unit kamar berkapasitas 472 warga tersebut termasuk di dalam program pemerintah, Sejuta Rumah Dalam Satu Tahun, ditujukan untuk masyarakat berpenghasilan rendah (MBR), khususnya kalangan buruh di Kabupaten Semarang. ANTARA FOTO/Aditya Pradana Putra/kye/16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Pengeseran Pemukiman Ibu KotaTiga pekerja membongkar rumah di kawasan padat penduduk Kebon Melati, Jakarta, Selasa (9/2). Warga di kawasan itu mulai menjual rumah mereka dan berpindah ke pinggiran Jakarta karena mulai terdesak dengan meningkatnya pembangunan gedung bertingkat di pusat kota. ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/16.







Pengeseran Pemukiman Ibu KotaTiga pekerja membongkar rumah di kawasan padat penduduk Kebon Melati, Jakarta, Selasa (9/2). Warga di kawasan itu mulai menjual rumah mereka dan berpindah ke pinggiran Jakarta karena mulai terdesak dengan meningkatnya pembangunan gedung bertingkat di pusat kota. ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/16.







Pengeseran Pemukiman Ibu KotaTiga pekerja membongkar rumah di kawasan padat penduduk Kebon Melati, Jakarta, Selasa (9/2). Warga di kawasan itu mulai menjual rumah mereka dan berpindah ke pinggiran Jakarta karena mulai terdesak dengan meningkatnya pembangunan gedung bertingkat di pusat kota. ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/16.








Pengeseran Pemukiman Ibu KotaSeorang pekerja membongkar rumah di kawasan padat penduduk Kebon Melati, Jakarta, Selasa (9/2). Warga di kawasan itu mulai menjual rumah mereka dan berpindah ke pinggiran Jakarta karena mulai terdesak dengan meningkatnya pembangunan gedung bertingkat di pusat kota. ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/16.


----------



## Nike

Optimisme Target Pertumbuhan EkonomiPekerja menyelesaikan pengerjaan pembangunan gedung bertingkat di Jakarta, Jumat (5/2). Pemerintah melalui Menteri Keuangan Bambang Brodjonegoro menyatakan optimis terhadap target pertumbuhan ekonomi di Indonesia yang mencapai 5,3 persen dengan adanya penyerapan APBN yang lebih berkualitas. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A.)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

iTalk bersama Mentri Keuangan Bambang Brojonegoro


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia says it's ready to open up its economy*
_Indonesia's president has unveiled plans for *a "big bang" opening of his country's traditionally protectionist *economy. Joko Widodo said restrictions on trade and foreign investment could be eased for nearly 50 sectors._






Widodo's plan would be the most drastic move undertaken by his administration to reinvigorate growth in Southeast Asia's largest economy, which has been expanding at its slowest pace in six years.

Widodo said in an interview with Reuters at his presidential palace on Wednesday that his proposal would foresee loosening rules for 49 sectors, including e-commerce, retail, healthcare and the movie industry.

"In my opinion, this is the big bang," Widodo said, while his trade minister, Tom Lembong, told Reuters that the shift to greater openness would get Indonesia ready to take part in free trade agreements such as the Trans-Pacific Partnership, or TPP.

Opening up Indonesia to more foreign trade and investment would be a big step as the country has a long history of protectionism and entrenchment. But so far, Widodo said he hadn't run into any opposition to his plans.

Those plans could include allowing foreign investors to take majority stakes in Indonesian companies. Currently, they're only allowed to have minority stakes.

The changes may also ring in an era in which foreign medical professionals are allowed to practice in Indonesian hospitals, clinics and laboratories, something they have been prohibited from doing.

"For me, competition is very important," Widodo, a former furniture salesman who went on to be the governor of Jakarta, told Reuters. "If we have already launched our deregulation, the bureaucracy and the system must follow the new rules."

cjc/hg (Reuters)

Indonesia says it′s ready to open up its economy | Business | DW.COM | 10.02.2016


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

DBS toppled as Southeast Asia's largest bank

Bank Central Asia, controlled by Indonesia's second-richest person, Budi Hartono, overtook DBS Group Holdings this month as Southeast Asia's largest lender by value, with a market capitalization of US$24.5 billion (S$34.2 billion).






The Jakarta-based bank's shares have continued to rise this year as its Indonesia focus shields it from slowing growth in Greater China. DBS is Singapore's biggest bank.

_DBS toppled as Southeast Asia's largest bank, Banking News & Top Stories - The Straits Times_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Lunch Dialogue, WEF Davos 2016

_The Indonesia Lunch Dialog was held at the annual World Economic Forum Davos on 21 Jan 2016. This session involved an esteemed discussion panel that included Indonesia Trade Minister Tom Lembong, Indonesia Finance Minsiter Bambang Brodjonegoro, Bank Mandiri CEO Budi Sadikin, Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy Dean Professor Kishore Mahbubani, and Indonesia Chamber of Commerce (KADIN) Vice-Chairman Anindya Bakrie._


----------



## Nike

*Eight contracts signed for geothermal power and steam prices*
Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 02:26 WIB | 585 Views

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - Eight sales and purchase contracts for geothermal power and steam were signed here on Thursday in the presence of Vice President Jusuf Kalla and Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said.

The signatories include President Director of PT Pertamina Geothermal Energy Irfan Zainuddin, President Director of PT PLN (Persero) Sofyan Basir, President Director of PT Indonesia Power Antonius Resep Tyas, President Director of PT Supreme Energy Muara Laboh Supramu Santosa, and President Director of Star Energy Geothermal Wayang Windu Ltd Rudy Suparman.

The agreement on amendment to the contracts included for the sales and purchase prices of geothermal steam of PLTP Kamojang in West Java from its units 1, 2, and 3.

Amendment to the contracts on the price of geothermal power include geothermal power from PLKTP Kamojang Unit 4 which has a capacity of 60 MW and from unit 5 which has a capacity of 35 MW.

Amendments were also made to contracts for sales and purchase price of geothermal steam from PLTP Lahendong 
Units 1, 2, 3, and 4 in North Sulawesi each with a capacity of 20 MW , geothermal power from PLTP Muara Laboh with a capacity of 220 MW in West Java, and from PLTP Wayang Windu Unit 1 with a capacity of 110 MW and unit 2 with a capacity of 117 MW in West Java.

Meanwhile, PT Pertamina and the Center for the study and application of technology BPPT) signed an agreement on study and application of technology on geothermal energy.

The agreement was signed by Pertaminas Upstream Director Syamsu Alam and BPPT chief Unggul Priyanto.
PGE President Director Irfan Zainuddin said the amended prices of 6 U.S. cents per kWh of geothermal steam and 9.4 U.S. cent per kWh of geothermal power are fairly good.

"With those prices , we are optimistic , utilization of geothermal energy would increase rapidly and would significantly reduce emission of carbon dioxide," he said.

PGE predicted that the countrys geothermal power plants would have a total generating capacity of 922 MW in 2019, up to 2,300 MW in 2025, and to 2,700 MW in 2030.
Currently the total capacity is only 437 MW. 

The government has set a target that renewable energy would make up 23 percent of the country energy consumption in 2025 up from only 7 percent at present.(*)

Eight contracts signed for geothermal power and steam prices - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan LRT Masuki Tahap Pengecoran TiangPengendara melintas didekat pembangunan proyek kereta api ringan / Light Rail Transit (LRT) di Jalan Gubernur Asnawi Mangku Alam Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Jumat (12/2). Pembangunan LRT sepanjang 24 km dari Bandara SMB II sampai ke kawasan Jakabaring telah memasuki tahapan pengecoran tiang dan pengerjaannya terus dikebut agar selesai pada awal tahun 2018 untuk mendukung pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi/foc/16.







Pembangunan LRT Masuki Tahap Pengecoran TiangAlat berat memindahkan tanah di area proyek pembangunan proyek kereta api ringan / Light Rail Transit (LRT) di Jalan Kol H Barlian KM 6,5 Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Jumat (12/2). Pembangunan LRT sepanjang 24 km dari Bandara SMB II sampai ke kawasan Jakabaring telah memasuki tahapan pengecoran tiang dan pengerjaannya terus dikebut agar selesai pada awal tahun 2018 untuk mendukung pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi/foc/16.

sedang dicor...


----------



## Nike

Ekspor Perdana PVCMenteri Perindustrian Saleh Husin (tengah) bersama Kepala Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal (BKPM) Franky Sibarani (kiri) dan Asda Perekonomian Pemprov Banten Eneng Nucahyati (kanan) meresmikan ekspor perdana PVC (Poly Vinyl Chlorid) produk PT Asahimas Chemical di Cilegon, Banten, Jumat (12/2). Mulai tahun 2016 pabrik tersebut meningkatkan kapasitas produksi VPC dari 300 ribu menjadi 550 ribu metrik ton per tahun 20 persen diantaranya diekspor ke mancanegara. (ANTARA FOTO/Asep Fathulrahman)


----------



## Nike

Produksi Migas Field TambunPekerja menaiki tangga tangki Stasiun Pengumpul Tambun di Field Tambun Pertamina EP, Babelan, Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Jumat (12/2). Produksi minyak di Field Tambun PT. Pertamina EP saat ini sekitar 2168 barel per hari yang disalurkan ke kilang Balongan serta produksi gas perhari sekitar 30 juta standar kaki kubik per hari (MMSCFD) dengan peruntukan industri dan listrik di Jawa Barat. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A.)






Produksi Migas Field TambunPekerja berjalan di lokasi Stasiun Pengumpul Tambun di Field Tambun Pertamina EP, Babelan, Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Jumat (12/2). Produksi minyak di Field Tambun PT. Pertamina EP saat ini sekitar 2168 barel per hari yang disalurkan ke kilang Balongan serta produksi gas perhari sekitar 30 juta standar kaki kubik per hari (MMSCFD) dengan peruntukan industri dan listrik di Jawa Barat. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A.)






Produksi Migas Field TambunPekerja memeriksa instalasi di lokasi Stasiun Pengumpul Tambun di Field Tambun Pertamina EP, Babelan, Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Jumat (12/2). Produksi minyak di Field Tambun PT. Pertamina EP saat ini sekitar 2168 barel per hari yang disalurkan ke kilang Balongan serta produksi gas perhari sekitar 30 juta standar kaki kubik per hari (MMSCFD) dengan peruntukan industri dan listrik di Jawa Barat. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A.)






Proyek Tol Becakayu Tidak Terkendala HujanPekerja beraktivitas di area proyek tol Bekasi-Cawang-Kampung-Melayu (Becakayu) di kawasan Kalimalang, Sumber Arta, Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Selasa (9/2). Meski dalam sepekan wilayah Jabodetabek sering di guyur hujan pembangunan proyek tol Becakayu tetap dikerjakan saat cuaca cerah dan ditargetkan selesai pada 2017. ANTARA FOTO/Risky Andrianto/foc/16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Proyek Tol BecakayuFoto aerial proyek tol Bekasi-Cawang-Kampung-Melayu (Becakayu) di kawasan Cipinang Melayu, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (2/2). Proyek fisik pengecoran tiang pancang proyek tol sepanjang 21,04 km direncanakan selesai pada akhir 2016 dan kemudian dioperasikan pada 2017. ANTARA FOTO/Andika Wahyu/pd/16.

*Indonesia needs more movie theaters: official*
Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 21:41 WIB | 1.379 Views
Pewarta: Aditya E.S. Wicaksono




Triawan Munaf (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Head of Indonesias Creative Economy Agency, Triawan Munaf, said the country should have more movie theaters, and foreign investment in the national film industry should be allowed for this purpose.

Triawan Munaf said here on Friday that Indonesias cinemas currently have 1,117 screens in all.

"This number is equivalent to the number of total screens in just Beijing, China. We should have a minimum of 10,000 screens in Indonesia," Munaf said.

To increase the number of movie screens in the country, domestic investment is not enough. Allowing foreign investment is also necessary, Munaf said.

There is nothing to be afraid of if the country has foreign-owned cinemas, Munaf said.

"The competition, in fact, will also lead to better quality and enhanced level of services in the cinema and movie industry," he said.

Moreover, it will also reduce the ticket price, thus attracting more viewers.

The foreign investment will also back the Indonesian movie makers to come up with better productions as funding is a major problem faced by the national film industry.

Currently, around 80 percent of movies in the Indonesian cinemas are foreign made, while the rest 20 percent are national movies.

Meanwhile, the government will make it mandatory that Indonesian movies account for at least 60 percent of the total cinema shows.

However, Munaf said, the policy will greatly impact the income of the cinema industry as the quality of national movies is still far below that of foreign ones.

"The main purpose (of the foreign investment) is to stimulate the national film industry," Munaf said.
_
T.A059/INE
EDITED BY INE/H-YH
(T.A059/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH)

most of Jokowi minister after reshuffle is quite liberals and had some Nationalist approach on them. Susi is one of them, so with Thomas Lembong_


----------



## Nike

*President holds talks with ADB delegation*
Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 21:38 WIB | 1.248 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo held talks with a delegation from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) at the Merdeka Palace here on Friday.

At the meeting, the president was accompanied by National Development Planning Minister/Head of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Sofyan Djalil and Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, according to Antara.

ADB President Takehiko Nakao and his delegation arrived at the Merdeka Palace at 9:10 a.m. local time.

On Thursday, Takehiko met Vice President Jusuf Kalla to offer an increase in the amount of ADBs loans to Indonesia to finance infrastructure development in the country.

The ADBs loans to the Indonesian government continued to increase from US$710 million in 2014 to US$1.5 billion in 2015.

"We want to support development in Indonesia not only in the infrastructure sector but also in the education, public finance, and private sectors," he affirmed.

Meanwhile, Bappenas deputy head for development funding Wismana Adi Suryabrata noted that the new scheme offered by ADB differed from the three previous schemes: result-based lending, direct lending, and conventional loans. 

"They have offered to disburse loans based on the funding needs of the state budget projects. Hence, it does not just deal with procurement. However, once the projects have been completed but face a shortage of funds, then the ADB can cover the deficit," he added. 
_
(s021/INE)
Reported by Bayu Prasetyo
EDITED BY INE
(T.S012/B/KR-BSR/A014) _

President holds talks with ADB delegation - ANTARA News

*E Java to build two new airports*
Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 21:44 WIB | 1.361 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The East Java provincial government is planning to build two new airports in the districts of Malang and Sumenep.

"We have received the green light from the transportation minister and have started discussing the construction of the airports," East Java Governor Soekarwo said here on Friday.

The airports need to be constructed urgently to boost the provinces economy, he said.

Soekarwo said the National Defense Forces (TNI) chief, General Gatot Nurmantyo, had also permitted the provincial government to use the land belonging to the Indonesian Navy to develop the Abdul Rahman Saleh airport in Malang.

"The land covers an area of 447 thousand hectares and 237 families will be removed from there. We have discussed it with the maritime corps command and will coordinate with the commander of eastern fleet command and the naval chief of staff," he said.

If the construction of the new airport, located about 60 kilometers from the old airport and close to the provinces southern road, is realized, it will be able to allow large-bodied planes to land and take off, he said.

As such, the operation of Abdul Rahman Saleh airport will be handed over to the Indonesian Navy for military purposes, he said.

Meanwhile, the construction of a new airport in Sumenep district will be the responsibility of the city government and the district administration, he said. 
_
(S012/INE)
Reported by Fiqih Arfani 
EDITED BY INE/H-YH
(T.S012/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH) 

E Java to build two new airports - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

El Nina climates had affected many regions in Indonesia, especially in Sumatra and Java, lot of districts and residences suffered chronic floods because of the river flooding and heavy rains.







Perbaikan Rel KA Yang Terendam BanjirPetugas PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) Daerah Operasional (Daops) VIII Surabaya memperbaiki rel kereta pi menggunakan kereta api Profile Ballast Regulator (PBR) di kawasan Porong, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (12/2). Perbaikan tersebut untuk memperbaiki rel kereta yang terendam banjir dengan ketinggian mencapai 70 cm. (ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq)







Petugas PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) Daerah Operasional (Daops) VIII Surabaya memperbaiki rel kereta pi menggunakan kereta api Profile Ballast Regulator (PBR) di kawasan Porong, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (12/2). Perbaikan tersebut untuk memperbaiki rel kereta yang terendam banjir dengan ketinggian mencapai 70 cm. (ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq)


----------



## Nike

*Palembang to promote Al-Munawar Kampong for tourism during Asian Games*
Sabtu, 13 Februari 2016 15:08 WIB | 329 Views




Photo document of Al-Munawar Kampong in Palembang. (kotapalembang.blogspot.com)

Palembang (ANTARA News) - Palembang will promote the Al-Munawar kampong, an Arab quarter located in 13 Ulu, as a religious tourism site, during the 18th Asian Games to be held in the city in 2018.

The local authorities were renovating a Musi river pier located next to Al-Munawar Mosque, Head of the Arab quarter neighborhood Muhammad Ak, said here, recently.

The South Sumatra authorities have informed the kampongs inhabitants of the plan to develop a religious tourist site in the area, which has a vibrant Islamic environment and distinctive culture, Muhammad said.

The kampong, which accommodates 75 families comprising 250 inhabitants, has been cleaned up recently.

Its roads will be renovated, houses will be painted, and public toilets will be set up in the kampong, which has been named as a cultural reserve.

Initially, the local residents objected to the plan as they were worried that the presence of tourists would have an adverse impact on them.

However, they later agreed after the authorities convinced them that they would control the appearance of tourists that are not in accordance with local customs.

The authorities would set up a room at the Kampongs gate, where tourists would be asked to cover their heads and other certain parts of their bodies with headscarves and long skirts made available there, before traveling around the kampong.

Head of the South Sumatra historical and ancient heritage office Candra Amprayadi said the renovation of the Arab town is expected to be completed this year, and be ready for receiving tourists beginning 2017.

"In fact, it is planned that some houses will be developed into homestays that will accommodate tourists interested in staying overnight here, and researchers," he added.

The Arab Kampong had been built some 400 years ago by Syed Abdurrahman bin Muhammad Al-Munawar, a Yemeni migrant who had married Princess Masayu Bariyah, a Sultans daughter.

The kampong has eight Palembang traditional wooden houses, and European style houses located along the Muri River.

One of the traditional wooden houses is 373 years old, measuring 30x16 meters and inhabited by nine to 10 families.

The fifth generation of Syed Abdurrahman bin Muhammad Al-Munawar currently lives in the kampong. (Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR)

Palembang to promote Al-Munawar Kampong for tourism during Asian Games - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Research, technology, and education should embrace future trends: VP Kalla*
Senin, 1 Februari 2016 19:24 WIB | 1.962 Views




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (left) look helmet cancer detection in Serpong, South Tangerang, Banten Province, on Monday (Feb. 1). (ANTARA/Muhammad Iqbal)

Serpong (ANTARA News) - Research, technology, and education in Indonesia should take into account future trends, according to Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla.

"When we discuss about research and education as well as technology, we talk about the future," Kalla noted while speaking before participants of the National Working Meeting of the Research, Technology, and Higher Education Ministry here on Monday.

The difference between a museum and higher education is that the former reflects the past, while the latter talks about the future.

He remarked that research and technology are crucial to responding to future problems.

Institutions engaged in the research and development of technologies must not merely complain about costs and budget allocation, which is smaller compared to those in neighboring countries.

Despite the limited budget, they must be able to produce something, he added.

Research, Technology, and Higher Education Minister M. Nasir reported that the integration of research, technology, and higher education has been carried out since 2014 and has yielded results.

One of the indicators is the increase in the number of patent applications internationally.

The minister hoped that research and technology would transform national development as the country is entering the era of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC).

"Research must be down to earth and take into account the publics needs as well as produce something, which is relevant," he emphasized.

In the meantime, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) had earlier urged universities in Indonesia to undertake downstream research to help address the needs of the public in the new competitive era.

"Universities must take up downstream research, so that the people can enjoy the results in this competitive era," President Jokowi remarked while inaugurating the 2016 National Conference of the Indonesian Rector Forum at the State University of Yogyakarta on Friday (Jan. 30).

Speaking before hundreds of rectors from several universities, the president pointed out that downstream research should contribute to the development of the surrounding areas and not solely to meet the internal goals of the campus.

He suggested that universities can cooperate with the government and private sector in order to support development and conduct such research.

According to the president, the universities must take up research that can benefit the nation. The universities must also help to improve the competitiveness of the people.
(T.M040*B019/Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR)

Research, technology, and education should embrace future trends: VP Kalla - ANTARA News

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Infrastructure firms expand, 
book aggressive profit *
Prima Wirayani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, February 13 2016, 5:15 PM

Infrastructure companies recorded growth in assets value and profits last year thanks partly to the government’s mammoth budget allocation in the sector.

State-run construction firm PT Waskita Karya booked a stellar 104.89 percent year-on-year (yoy) growth in its net profit last year to Rp 1.05 trillion (US$77.81 million) from the Rp 511.89 billion recorded in 2014.

Waskita corporate secretary Hadi Susilo attributed the growth to the increase in his firm’s revenues.

“Government spending on strategic infrastructure, such as toll roads, provided significant contribution,” he wrote in a text message on Friday.

Waskita’s full year financial report, as submitted to the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX), reports that the publicly-listed company reaped revenue of Rp 14.15 trillion last year or 37.51 percent higher yoy than the Rp 10.29 trillion pocketed the previous year.

The company’s costs of goods sales rose 33.22 percent yoy to Rp 12.23 trillion last year from Rp 9.18 trillion in 2014.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo boosted government capital expenditure (capex) funds — a spending allocation that includes ministerial investments and infrastructure projects — to around Rp 290 trillion in the revised 2015 state budget, compared with Rp 156 trillion in the original budget formulated by then president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

This year, the government initially set aside around Rp 201.6 trillion for capex in the 2016 state budget, which was approved by lawmakers in late October. However, in a bid to achieve its economic growth target, it plans to increase the amount to more than Rp 310 trillion during the upcoming revision of the 2016 state budget.

Hadi said that his firm would remain focused on infrastructure projects this year and has set a target to close new contracts worth 
Rp 63 trillion by year-end, adding that 80 percent of the deals would come from the sector. 

Meanwhile, following investments carried out by the publicly-listed company throughout the year, state-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga saw its assets value increase by 15.25 percent yoy to 
Rp 36.72 trillion last year.

“Last year, we invested in the construction of 13 new toll roads, whose total length reached around 600 kilometers,” Jasa Marga finance director Reynaldi Hermansjah said over the phone.

The investments eroded the company’s revenues, causing a decline in profits, he added.

Jasa Marga booked Rp 9.85 trillion in revenue last year, a 7.41 percent increase yoy compared to 
Rp 9.17 trillion garnered in 2014. Its net profit increased 3.52 percent yoy to Rp 1.47 trillion.

Reynaldi said that his firm would allocate Rp 14 trillion capex this year, far higher than Rp 4 trillion last year, as the toll roads were near to completion and were slated to start operation in 2018.

BNI Securities analyst Thendra Crisnanda said that the government’s focus on developing strategic projects would be a big slice of cake for infrastructure company growth.

“The higher infrastructure budget will also affect the firms’ performance this year,” he said.

Responding to the higher budget, state-run builder PT Adhi Karya have set a target to seal new contracts worth Rp 25.1 trillion this year. The firm booked new contracts amounting to Rp 1.1 trillion in January, mainly contributing to its construction business line of 86.9 percent.

-------------------

- See more at: Infrastructure firms expand, book aggressive profit | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Section 1 of trans-Sumatra 
highway usable in July *
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Fri, February 12 2016, 12:48 PM






*Checking up: *President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (third left) and National Mandate Party (PAN) chairman Zulkifli Hasan (first left) inspect the progress in the construction of the trans-Sumatra highway. It is Jokowi's fourth visit to the construction site located in South Lampung. (courtesy of the presidential secretariat)

The first 7.8 kilometer section of the trans-Sumatra highway in Tanjung Bintang, South Lampung, will be usable in July before the Eid holiday, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said on Thursday after visiting the construction site.

Jokowi said that the project remained on schedule despite problems with the funding disbursement. He is determined to keep the construction project running as planned to support the government’s massive infrastructure programs.

"I have witnessed it. The development is very fast, even the land acquisition is very fast. We will have a meeting in Jakarta soon. We must prepare approximately Rp 1.2 trillion for the project," he said.

Jokowi has visited the trans-Sumatra highway four times in the last 10 months. "I'll check it again, again and again," he said.

The trans-Sumatra highway is projected to be finished by 2019. It will have a total length of 2,600 kilometers, made up of 24 sections. The mega-project is estimated to cost Rp 331.69 trillion (US$24.6 billion). (ags)

- See more at: Section 1 of trans-Sumatra highway usable in July | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Revisions Made on the 2014 Negative Investment List
_The following are changes to the Negative Investment List for major industries: _

100 percent open to foreign investment 
- *Toll roads* (previously only 95 % open to foreign ownership). 
- *Restaurants, bars*; previously capped at 51% open to foreign investment for restaurants and 49 % for bars (if a company partners up with a local small, micro, medium business cooperative, then foreign control is capped at 51 %). 
- *Film making* (previously restricted for foreign investors). 
- *Film distribution* (previously restricted for foreign investors). 
- *Cinemas* (required to show Indonesian films at least 60 % of their screen time and previously restricted for foreign investors). 
- *Cold storage* (previously 33 % open to foreign investors and limited to Sumatra, Jawa and Bali). 
- *Rubber industry; sheets and concentrated latex manufacturing* (previously 95 % open to foreign ownership). 
- *Non-toxic waste management* (previously 95 % open to foreign ownership). 

Majority foreign stake
- *Healthcare facilities* such as medical instruments (67 %); medical devises calibration and maintenance services (previously foreign investors could own up to 49 %). 
- *Telecommunications networks and services* (67 %); telecommunication towers operators and providers (previously restricted to foreign ownership). 
- *Warehousing* (67 %, previously only up to 33 %). 
- *Consulting services in construction* (67 % for projects valued at over Rp 10 billion, previously only 55 % open to foreign ownership) 

Sectors opened up for the first time
- *Installation of high-voltage utility* (49 %) 
- *Land transport* (49 %) 
- *Healthcare facilities* such as medical instruments (67 %) 
- *Film industry* including distribution (100 %) 

_Revisions Made on the 2014 Negative Investment List | Jakarta Globe_


----------



## Nike

*ADB to lend another $10 
billion to Indonesia*
Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, February 13 2016, 5:15 PM

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will boost lending to Indonesia to about US$10 billion within the next five years to finance the country’s infrastructure projects.

The Japan-backed bank will increase loans to Indonesia from the $740 million annually received from 2010 to 2014 to $2 billion per year or $10 billion over the next five years, annouced ADB president Takehiko Nakao in Jakarta on Friday.

The news was delivered after ADB president Nakao and his entourage met with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo at the State Palace.

Jokowi was accompanied in the meeting by National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) chief Sofyan Djalil and Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro.

It was the second time that Jokowi and Nakao had met, their first meeting occurring in January 2015.

The ADB’s new loan commitment comes months after Indonesia joined the China-backed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), which is also expected to provide loans for Indonesia’s infrastructure projects.

Last year, the ADB provided a total of $1.67 billion in loans to the country, which included a $400 
million policy-based loan to promote financial market development and financial inclusion, another $400 million policy-based loan to develop the energy sector, and the bank’s first results-based loan of $600 million to support upgrading Sumatra’s power transmission and distribution networks.

In a press conference, Nakao dismissed rumors of a supposed rivalry between ADB and AIIB.

Nakao — who previously served as Japan’s vice minister of finance for international affairs — said that the two multilateral organizations were actually working together to identify one or two projects to co-finance, possibly to be approved in the second quarter.

The ADB’s membership currently comprises 67 members. At the end of 2014, Japan controlled the bank’s largest subscribed capital and voting power with 15.7 percent and 12.8 percent, respectively.

Indonesia, on the other side, had 5.1 percent and 4.4 percent, while China had 6.5 percent and 5.5 
percent.

Data from the ADB shows that Indonesia has so far received $32 billion in sovereign and non-sovereign loans, $437 million in technical assistance and $430 million in grants.

The situation is different at the AIIB, with China controlling the largest stake with 30 percent of all 57 members. Indonesia itself holds 3.4 percent.

Indonesia has not obtained any loans from the 57-member AIIB, but is in the process of proposing financing for six infrastructure projects, with an estimated total value of $2 billion.

Despite downplaying the competition, Nakao did express his contentment at seeing the current administration’s willingness to borrow from the ADB.

“I want to make it clear that previously the Indonesian government was a little bit reluctant to borrow from the ADB or international institutions, but I think to use diversified resources to finance investment in addition to tax revenue, private sector, PPP [public private partnership] and so on, is very good and they are using us as a diversified funding resource.”

He put emphasis on the ADB’s wide variety of lending instruments and “flexible approach”, which were also promised by AIIB president-designate Jin Liqun during his visit to Jakarta in last November.

Separately, Sofyan and Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said that the new ADB loan commitment with a coupon of less than 2 percent would work in Indonesia’s favor.

“Don’t worry. If people compete, it will be good for us,” said Darmin.

Meanwhile, both Samuel Asset Management economist Lana Soelistianingsih and Standard Chartered Bank Indonesia economist Aldian Taloputra said that Indonesia could benefit from the tight competition between Japan and China as it would open way for competitive loan pricing.

-------------------

- See more at: ADB to lend another $10 billion to Indonesia | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalo kata Bambang Brojo sih, uang orang Indonesia di luar negeri udah lebih dari besaran GDP Indonesia, lebih dari 11.000 triliun rupiah. Untuk implementasi tax amnesti tahun ini katanya target dapat 100 - 200 triliun. Dan kenapa Singapura selama ini selalu jadi investor terbesar di Indonesia, salah satunya karena sebenarnya itu yang invest orang Indonesia juga.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kalo kata Bambang Brojo sih, uang orang Indonesia di luar negeri udah lebih dari besaran GDP Indonesia, lebih dari 11.000 triliun rupiah. Untuk implementasi tax amnesti tahun ini katanya target dapat 100 - 200 triliun. Dan kenapa Singapura selama ini selalu jadi investor terbesar di Indonesia, salah satunya karena sebenarnya itu yang invest orang Indonesia juga.



well we are doing it Korean way, tax amnesty dikasihin buat para petinggi Chaebol dan pengusaha lainnya supaya mereka yang korup dan tukang ngemplang pajak gak bawa kabur uangnya ke luar negeri dan diputar didalam negeri. Sakit memang, tapi mesti mikir untung rugi jangka panjang.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> well we are doing it Korean way, tax amnesty dikasihin buat para petinggi Chaebol dan pengusaha lainnya supaya mereka yang korup dan tukang ngemplang pajak gak bawa kabur uangnya ke luar negeri dan diputar didalam negeri. Sakit memang, tapi mesti mikir untung rugi jangka panjang.



Kalo itungan pak Bambang Brojo bener, dan program tax amnesty sukses dijalankan, GDP Indonesia bisa meningkat drastis sampai 100%, ato sekitar 2 Trilliun dollar dalam masa pemerintahan sekarang. Likuiditas bakal membludak


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kalo itungan pak Bambang Brojo bener, dan program tax amnesty sukses dijalankan, GDP Indonesia bisa meningkat drastis sampai 100%, ato sekitar 2 Trilliun dollar dalam masa pemerintahan sekarang. Likuiditas bakal membludak



the liquid will flow in modest 10 percent rates at best by the end of this administration. Trust is the key, no one will invest and bring back their money if no guarantee provided for them. And build the trust is the most hardest part


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> the liquid will flow in modest 10 percent rates at best by the end of this administration. Trust is the key, no one will invest and bring back their money if no guarantee provided for them. And build the trust is the most hardest part



They might be reluctant to bring back their money to evade tax, but they should. Especially since in 2018, G20 members and most of the world will adopt Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act (FATCA). There will be no more place to hide. So better bring it now when government still offering tax amnesty and tax holiday.

Furthermore, we have seen a glimpse of government commitment to push wide ranging reforms in social, politics and economic policy as well as pursuing infrastructure development and continuing effort to eradicate corruption within government bureaucracy.

I would say, the trend is right.


----------



## Nike

*Asahimas Chemical to triple 
exports this year*
The Jakarta Post, CILEGON/BANTEN | Business | Sat, February 13 2016, 5:15 PM




PT Asahimas Chemical, a subsidiary of the Japan-based Asahi Glass Company (AGC), expects to more than triple its industrial chemical exports following the opening of a new factory in its industrial complex in Cilegon, Banten. 

With the operation of the new plant, exports were projected to increase to US$400 million this year from $120 million last year, Takuya Shimamura of Asahimas said during the inauguration of the new factory on Friday. 

“We built the new factory to meet rising demand from the local and international market,” he said.

Asahimas exports its industrial chemical products to several countries, including Australia, Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam, Saudi Arabia and Turkey.

The company’s industrial expansion and infrastructure development inside and outside the country has increased demand for caustic soda, mixture for pulp, paper, textile fiber; vinyl chloride monomer (VCM), raw material for PVC; and polyvinyl chloride (PVC), used to make pipes, cables and synthetic skin.

The new factory increases the annual production capacity for caustic soda from 500,000 to 700,000 dry tons; VCM from 400,000 to 800,000 tons; and PVC from 300,000 to 550,000 tons.

Asahima’s local sales reached between $280 million and $380 million last year, higher than its exports, which were worth $120 million during the same year, Takuya said.

“If demand rises again, we may build another site in East Java as the area here is already full,” he said.

The firm, established in 1986, has 91 hectares of land in Cilegon, covering 50 ha of its existing factory, 20 ha of the new factory and 20 ha of a planned coal-fired power plant (PLTU) aiming for operation in 2018.

The 2 × 150 megawatt (MW) power plant will provide the firm’s electricity needs and help the state achieve its goal of having new 35,000 MW by 2019.

The area is also connected to a small port in the Java Sea, where the company receives and sends materials. This makes it the biggest integrated chemical production site in Southeast Asia.

Coordinating Investment Board (BKPM) head Franky Sibarani said that Asahima’s investment was in line with the state’s focus on developing export-oriented industry that will help save its foreign currency.

“The expansion of Asahimas is very positive to increase local competitiveness, especially to reduce raw material imports and save foreign currency reserves by $97 million per year,” he said at the same event.

Investment for the new factory, which is worth $425 million, will help meet the country’s total investment target of Rp 595 trillion ($44 billion) this year.

Last year, realized investment totaled Rp 545.45 trillion, exceeding the Rp 519.5 trillion target.

The government aims to see Rp 3.5 quadrillion in investment during the period between 2015 and 2019.

To reach this, BKPM is providing various licensing services, such as the three-hour license issuance for big investors and “green-lane” acceleration to help companies constructing sites to settle import permits. 

The latter program is handling 11 foreign companies with Rp 28.4 trillion in investment and seven local companies with Rp 5.6 trillion in investment.

All run in various sectors, such as agriculture, basic metal, metal, minerals, machinery and electronics, mining, rubber, plastics, electricity, gas, water, transportation, food, chemical and pharmacy. *(rbk)*

-------------------

- See more at: Asahimas Chemical to triple exports this year | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Economy in brief: INKA 
gets loan to export railway cars*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, February 12 2016, 5:46 PM

The Indonesian Export Financing Agency (LPEI), also known as Indonesia Eximbank, has signed a loan agreement with state-owned train manufacturer Industri Kereta Api (INKA) to export railway cars to Bangladesh. The state-run financing firm was appointed by the government to provide working capital loans worth Rp 270 billion (US$20.1 million) to INKA, which will use the funds to finance the shipment of railway cars to the South Asian country.

The appointment was made through a National Interest Account (NIA), which is a government policy to push penetration to non-traditional export destinations that, despite being commercially non-viable, may help boost shipments. 

“The export financing uses NIA as shipments to non-traditional markets are deemed as less feasible and riskier,” Indonesia Eximbank executive director Ngalim Sawega said in a statement on Wednesday.

Ngalim said the agency had prepared a total pipeline of Rp 300 billion to support INKA for the project until Dec. 31 this year. 

Indonesia’s total exports declined by 14.62 percent year-on-year to $150.25 billion last year and its imports plunged by 19.9 percent to $142.74 billion, leaving it to it book a trade surplus of $7.51 billion in 2015, data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) show. - See more at: Economy in brief: INKA gets loan to export railway cars | The Jakarta Post

*New committee to provide 
second opinion on industrialization 
in Indonesia*
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | Business | Thu, February 11 2016, 10:30 AM







*In good spirits: *National Economic and Industry Committee (KEIN) members have their picture taken after their inauguration by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo at the State Palace in January. The committee will compose a re-industrialization roadmap as part of its analysis of the government's plan to boost domestic manufacturing. (Tempo)

The newly-established National Economic and Industry Committee (KEIN) will compose a re-industrialization roadmap as part of its analysis of the government's plan to boost domestic manufacturing.

KEIN deputy chairman Arif Budimanta said the roadmap would highlight five main things, namely job creation, poverty reduction, narrowing the gap between the rich and the poor, inflation control and maintaining high economic growth.

"This is why the roadmap is very important as an aggregation, the result of the entire existing roadmaps in all ministries. It is like a second opinion," Arif said in a press conference after the committee’s first meeting with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo at the State Palace in Jakarta on Wednesday. 

The Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) further said that the roadmap was scheduled to be completed in the first quarter of 2016. It would regulate the future of all levels of Indonesian industry.

Arif said the re-industrialization plan was aimed at minimizing imports, including the import of staple foods that could trigger inflation. In the agricultural sector, industrialization would be used as a tool of price control and as a substitution for the import of goods. "So, we hope that the volatility of our exchange rate can be decreased," he said. 

KEIN secretary Putri K.Wardhani said the committee’s work would not overlap with the work of the Cabinet. "Although each ministry has its own roadmap, the President has urged us to give input to support the growth of national industry," she said. 

Putri said the committee would create a crisis center where the businesspeople could receive advice. Meanwhile, industry players could discuss the obstacles faced by national industry.

Pramono said the main function of the committee, established last month, was to give the government creative advice on infrastructure development and deregulation. 

Chaired by businessman and National Mandate Party (PAN) advisory council chairman Soetrisno Bachir, KEIN comprises 20 businesspeople and economists assigned to provide feedback to Jokowi on matters relating to the economy.

The committee includes Arif, a former member of Jokowi’s economic team during his 2014 presidential campaign, Hariyadi Sukamdani, chairman of the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo), businessman Sudhamek AWS and economist Hendri Saparini. The committee replaces the National Economic Committee (KEN). (ebf)(+) - See more at: New committee to provide second opinion on industrialization in Indonesia | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

Indonesian PT LEN and Anliantec Taiwan cooperate to develop renewable energy sources, mainly solar cell and Independent Power Producer units.

*LEN dan Anliantec Taiwan kembangkan energi terbarukan*
Sabtu, 13 Februari 2016 17:49 WIB | 3.876 Views
Pewarta: Syarif Abdullah




Dokumen foto pekerja menyelesaikan produksi panel surya di pabrik produksi PT LEN Industri, Bandung, Jawa Barat. (ANTARA/Novrian Arbi)

Kesepakatan ini untuk pengembangan energi terbarukan, terutama energi surya."

Bandung (ANTARA News) - PT Len Industri (Persero) bersama Anliantec Technology Company Ltd. Taiwan bekerja sama permodalan dan proyek pengembangan energi terbarukan (_renewable energy_).

"Kera sama itu meliputi pengembangan, pembangunan, investasi, keuangan dan fasilitas manufaktur produk tenaga surya dan proyek IPP (Independent Power Producer) di Indonesia," kata Manager Komunikasi PT Len Industri (Persero), Donny Gunawan, di Bandung, Sabtu.

Penandatanganan kerja sama dengan perusahaan Taiwan itu dilakukan Direktur Teknologi & Produkse Len, Darman Mappangaran dan General Manager Analiatec, Cedric Jaeg, di sela-sela Bali Clean Energy Forum (BCEF) 2016, Rabu (11/2).

Ia mengemukakan, Len Industri juga bekerja sama dengan Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT), PT Medco, Universitas Gajah Mada (UGM) dan Pemerintah Daerah Istimewa (DI) Yogyakarta. Bentuk kerjasama tersebut dalam hal pengembangan Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Surya (PLTS) dan Teknologi Energi Surya.

"Kesepakatan ini untuk pengembangan energi terbarukan, terutama energi surya. Selain itu, juga menjadikan Yogyakarta sebagai Center of Excellence (COE) PLTS melalui fasilitas dan kebijakan pemerintah," kata Donny.

Selain itu, PT Len Industri hari ini juga menjalin kerja sama dengan Pemerintah Kabupaten Sumba Barat tentang Investasi Infrastruktur Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Surya di wilayah Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT) itu.

Penandatanganan dilakukan oleh Bupati Sumba Barat, Paulus Sekayu Karugu Limu, dan Direktur Utama Len, Abraham Mose.

Kerjasama dengan pemkab itu meliputi survei lokasi, pengumpulan data, studi kelayakan, membuat Detail Engineering Design (DED) dan menyusun Rencana Anggaran Biaya (RAB) sebelum membangun infrastruktur Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Surya di Kabupaten Sumba Barat.

Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

LEN dan Anliantec Taiwan kembangkan energi terbarukan - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*e-money transactions reach Rp5.2 trillion: Bank Indonesia*
Sabtu, 13 Februari 2016 20:11 WIB | 680 Views




Agus Martowardojo. (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari)

Kupang (ANTARA News) - Electronic money (e-money) transactions conducted in the country in 2015 reached Rp5.2 trillion in value, up from Rp4.3 trillion in 2014, Governor of Bank Indonesia(BI) Agus Martowardojo said.

"In 2009, electronic money transactions were valued at about Rp520 billion only, and now they have reached Rp5.2 trillion," the central bank governor said while opening the National Non-Cash Movement (GNNT) in Kupang, the provincial capital of East Nusa Tanggara (NTT) here on Saturday.

Agus said the non-cash transaction system, either using prepaid cards, credit cards or electronic money, is very useful because it makes the financial system more efficient.

With non-cash transactions, the state could reduce the use of banknotes and coins, making transactions more efficient and saving money on printing currency.

"We are convinced that the non-cash system would be safer, more practical and more efficient," Agus said.

After all, the non-cash payment system can be used widely, such as while purchasing cellular phone minutes, shopping at malls or paying electricity and tap water bills.

He said the e-commerce and non-cash transactions are predicted to continue to increase.

"Non-cash payments could also be for online-transactions, resulting in efficient usage of time and economizing," he added.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

e-money transactions reach Rp5.2 trillion: Bank Indonesia - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Social gap alarming: VP Kalla*
Sabtu, 13 Februari 2016 15:39 WIB | 860 Views




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla. (ANTARA/R. Rekotomo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla has said that the social gap among communities in Indonesia has reached such an alarming level that the government must pay attention to it.

"In general, the nation is facing a gap which has become a yellow light for all of us. Meaning, it should be corrected," the Vice President said when opening the Indonesian Property Expo at the Jakarta Convention Center, Saturday.

In urban areas, the social gap is widening, while in rural areas it is narrowing, he added.

One of the indicators of the social gap in cities is property ownership.

"In rural areas, it (the gap) is not too visible, as everyone has almost similar houses. But in cities like Jakarta, poverty is in fact visible," he said.

The property disparity is seen in certain areas of Jakarta where luxurious houses are located, while in river banks, there are people living in crowded slum areas, he added.

The state-owned bank BTN, the National Housing Company (Perumnas), and private property developers could provide adequate houses for the community, he hoped.

"There will be a government regulation regarding this for a wise and proper implementation. The government wants to see a balanced and even growth," he said.

The government will improve policies and economy to curb the social gap, he said.

"A grave social gap in public housing is happening. It should be corrected, or otherwise it will create serious social problems to this nation," Kalla stated.
(T.F013/Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR)

Social gap alarming: VP Kalla - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian entrepreneurs to discuss investment with Japan*
Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 21:42 WIB | 1.611 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Young Entrepreneurs Association (Hipmi) representatives will be going to Japan on February 12 to 16 to discuss investment, trade and development of small and medium enterprises.

"We will explore many issues and opportunities in Japan. These include domestic investment, as well as trade between the two countries through the development of small and medium enterprises," chairman of Hipmi, Bahlil Lahadalia, said here on Friday.

He said Hipmi will meet Japanese businessmen and global corporations who are members of the Chamber of Commerce and Industry of Japan and Toyota Company. 

We will convince them that Japan remains a strategic partner for Indonesian entrepreneurs. Major Japanese companies should not go out of Indonesia, they can even improve investment in Indonesia," Lahadalia said. 

According to him, the investment climate in Indonesia is improving with the launch of economic packages and the construction of a massive infrastructure in a number of areas. 

In Japan, Hipmi will also conduct a comparative study on the development of small and medium enterprises in some places to learn about the industry ecosystem in Japan. 

Earlier, President Joko Widodo had asserted that micro, small and medium enterprises need to get a facility for capital, including low interest loans.

The Financial Services Authority (OJK) said that all the micro, small, and medium enterprises in Indonesia must have financial knowledge in order to grow their business.

_(KR-LWA)
EDITED BY INE/H-YH
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH) _

Indonesian entrepreneurs to discuss investment with Japan - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Doubletrack in Northern Java Railway line, connecting Jakarta-Surabaya City






Doubletrack railway lines development is in progress in Sulawesi

Indonesia currently had over 5000 km of railway lines, with more than 2600 km on progress and soon to be added to the existing of railway system. In the past, Indonesia had more than 7000 km of railway and tramway network operating across the archipelago, mainly in Sumatra, Java and some in Kalimantan. But the closure of tramway system during Soekarno era had reduce more than 2000 km of rail lines.


----------



## Nike

*Indorama Opens 9th Textile Plant in Indonesia

Jakarta.* A $40 million spinning mill facility in Purwakarta, West Java, that is owned by Indorama Synthetics, Indonesia’s biggest producer of textile raw materials, was inaugurated on Wednesday (10/2), the country’s Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) said in a statement.

“Indorama’s expansion can support the government’s plan to reduce unemployment and improve the locals’ income in Purwakarta district, while also improving foreign exchange earnings from exports,” Franky Sibarani, BKPM chairman, said in a statement.

Franky was there to witness the inauguration, the statement said.

The Purwakarta mill is Indorama’s ninth plant in the archipelago nation, Franky said.

The plant, which has a capacity to produce 10,800 metric tons of textile raw material per annum, is situated on a 50-hectare plot land that has been owned by Indorama since 1997.

Franky said the plant will provide 270 new jobs.

According to the company’s website, Indorama Synthetics – controlled by Indian-born businessman Sri Prakash Lohia – has been listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange since 1990.

New investment in the textile and textile products industry last year stood at Rp 8.3 trillion, up 35.7 percent compared to a year earlier.

New local investment in the sector was recorded at Rp 2.7 trillion while foreign investment contributed Rp 5.4 trillion, BKPM said.

Business | Jakarta Globe

--------------------------------


*Indonesians Trust Business More Than the Government, Survey Finds*

*Jakarta.* Indonesians trust businesses more than the government, media or other nongovernmental organizations to cope with the changing conditions in society, technology and the economy, according to a recent study published on Tuesday (2/2).

The 2016 Edelman Trust Barometer — which is based on a survey to more than 33,000 respondents across 28 countries between Oct. 13 and Nov. 16, 2015 — found that Indonesian respondents' trust in businesses remains at 71 percent.

On the other hand, only 58 percent of Indonesian respondents trust the government. That compared to the previous 65 percent post-election high. Sixty-three percent respondents trust the media and 57 percent trust the NGOs. That compared to the previous 68 percent and 64 percent trust in media and NGOs respectively a year earlier.

"This year’s results for Indonesia show that Indonesians have high expectations for business, despite an overall decrease in trust across institutions," Raymond Siva, Edelman Indonesia chief executive officer, said in a statement.

“There is also a high expectation for business leaders to play a greater role in solving societal issues and challenges. The message is clear – Indonesians want business to lead in tackling societal challenges and drive Indonesia through these turbulent and uncertain times," he said.

According to the report, Indonesians want their chief executivess to "exhibit highly ethical behaviors" and "behave in a way that is transparent and open." They also want the business leaders to dedicate their professional lives to "protect and improve" the environment.

"Especially in the wake of last year’s haze disaster," Siva said

Globally, 80 percent of the respondents agreed that business must take the lead to solve problems. The report said a company can take specific actions to both increase their profits and improve the social-economic scene surrounding it.

In Indonesia specifically, the respondents want companies to help reduce poverty. That compared to the respondents in Malaysia and Singapore who want companies to improve access to education or training

Business | Jakarta Globe

this news is kinda suspicious for me, i am remember 1MDB but anyway it's good for many Indonesian

@pr1v4t33r @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz 
*
Malaysia's Felda to Re-Attempt Indonesian Deal with Unlisted Unit: Sources

Jakarta.* Malaysian state-owned conglomerate Felda will use an unlisted unit to buy into Indonesian tycoon Peter Sondakh's debt-burdened Rajawali Group, sources familiar with the matter said, seeking to avoid heavy investor criticism that scuttled an attempted deal last year.

Plans for Felda to buy 37 percent of palm oil plantation firm Eagle High Plantations collapsed last year after politicians and investors blasted a $680 million deal as an expensive favor for Sondakh, who has long-standing ties with Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak.

Both Najib and Sondakh have said that the deal was commercially driven.
*
This time, instead of using its main listed entity, Felda Global Ventures Holdings, the world's third-largest palm plantation operator, Felda will use an unlisted unit to acquire the stake. It is also seeking to cut the price by as much as 30 percent, the sources said.*

The sources declined to be identified as they were not authorised to talk about the matter.

"The deal is still very much alive with [a] good discount," said one person close to the Malaysian government.
*
Getting a deal done will help ease debt woes for Sondakh, who like other tycoons in the country has been hit hard by the commodities rout and a slide in the rupiah.

Sondakh and Eagle High declined to comment.*

Rajawali Group said the transaction with Felda was "being finalized" but declined to give details or comment on the group's debt levels.

Felda Global Ventures declined to comment. Felda Group and unlisted unit Felda Investment Corporation — which the sources said was likely to be the one acquiring the stake — did not respond to requests for comment.

Najib's office also did not respond to requests for comment.

*High multiples*

Under the rejigged terms, Felda Group could rework the offer to include debt that would be exchangeable into shares in another company controlled by Sondakh, the sources said.

Several sources said they expected the deal would close next month, though one said the situation was "still fluid".

Felda and Rajawali have touted the commercial logic of marrying Felda's palm oil processing capabilities with Eagle High's plantations, with Felda arguing that it was difficult for it to acquire more landbank in Malaysia.

But the original deal proposal proved too expensive for investor comfort levels.

The proposed acquisition implied a price of Rp 775 per share or 63 times estimated net profit for 2015, significantly above Eagle High's rivals, said CIMB Research analyst Ivy Ng. Its rivals trade at between 14 and 55 times earnings, according to Thomson Reuters data.

Sondakh's Rajawali Group, which can trace its roots to a modest coconut oil and timber business, has become a sprawling empire spanning mining to property and he is known for his strong political connections.

One of his first partners was Bambang Trihatmodjo, a son of Indonesia's former president Suharto. Together, they built the Grand Hyatt hotel in Jakarta and Indonesia's first privately owned television network, Rajawali Citra Televisi Indonesia.

But last year, Sondakh's worth fell by around $400 million from a year earlier to $1.9 billion, pushing him out of rankings of Indonesia's top 10 richest, according to Forbes business magazine.

In addition to Eagle High, he has been trying to sell stakes in Nusantara Infrastructure, taxi operator Express Transindo Utama and gold miner Archi Indonesia.

_Reuters_


Business | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Economy in brief: Pelni 
to buy cruise ship*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, February 12 2016, 5:49 PM

PT Pelni plans to buy one cruise ship this year as part of its participation in the government’s marine tourism campaign. 

“We will be buying a cruise ship with the capacity to carry 300 passengers,” Pelni president director Elfien Goentoro said on the sidelines of the Marine and Fisheries Business and Investment Forum at the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry on Thursday. 

Pelni plans to serve routes to five tourist destinations: Derawan, Wakatobi, Labuan Bajo, Raja Ampat and Anambas. 

It has allocated US$25 million for the purchase. 

“At least 20 percent will be from our own money, while the rest will come from loans,” Elfien said. - See more at: Economy in brief: Pelni to buy cruise ship | The Jakarta Post

*Govt raises micro loan 
allocation*
Grace D. Amianti and Tassia Sipahutar, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, February 13 2016, 5:15 PM


The government has decided to increase the target for its subsidized micro loan program from the initial allocation set earlier this year despite failing to meet its target last year. 

The government announced on Thursday that the target for the micro loan program, dubbed People’s Business Credit (KUR), had been increased slightly to Rp 103.2 trillion (US$7.69 billion) from the Rp 100 trillion set in January, saying it was now preparing new participants to take part in the scheme.

Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said the meeting had approved the target, which was agreed by 19 banks that would participate in the program this year, far higher than the number involved in 2015.

The decision to increase the target was taken during a coordination meeting held at the Coordinating Economic Ministry’s headquarters attended by ministers and officials of state agencies as well as executives of state-owned banks.

He said the ministry was also expecting that the Financial Services Authority (OJK) would soon complete its ongoing review of four multifinance firms that were deemed as prospective candidates to join the KUR program.

The four multifinance firms are BCA Finance, Adira Finance, Mega Central Finance and Federal International Finance, which are expected to disburse at least Rp 1.5 trillion of KUR loans this year.

“Apart from those four companies, there are several other multifinance firms who have already submitted their proposals to the OJK and are still under review,” Darmin said.

Darmin said the government had also added seven guarantor companies to provide insurance for the program, namely Jamkrindo, Jamkrindo Syariah and Askrindo as well as guarantors owned by the regional governments of Riau, Bangka Belitung (Riau Islands), South Sumatra and Central Java.

In 2015, three state-owned lenders — Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI), Bank Mandiri and Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI) — participated in the KUR program, along with one private lender, Bank Sinarmas, which played a relatively small role, mainly offering loans to Indonesian migrant workers (TKI).

As of Dec. 31, 2015 total loans disbursed by the KUR program reached Rp 21.4 trillion to 960,424 customers, lower than the Rp 30 trillion targeted.

According to the Coordinating Economic Ministry’s data, the three state-owned lenders had continued to disburse Rp 6.48 trillion of KUR loans to more than 290,000 customers between Jan. 1 and Feb. 5 this year.

In order to achieve the 2016 nationwide KUR target, the government has allowed more banks, including privately owned and regional development banks, to join the program, with certain requirements in terms of financial situation and business portfolios.

OJK chairman Muliaman D. Hadad said at least 70 percent of the total allocated amount would be disbursed by three state-owned lenders — BRI, Bank Mandiri and BNI — while the rest would go to other participants.

With more participants in the program, Muliaman said the financial regulator was intensively reviewing the candidates, including studying its plan to involve rural banks to act as channeling agents for some banks.

“We’ve also paid special attention to seven regional development banks involved in the program in order to ensure their readiness,” he said.

-------------------

- See more at: Govt raises micro loan allocation | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Good or Bad? Observers React as Indonesia Eases FDI Restrictions

Jakarta.* Indonesia's move to ease foreign investment restrictions as part of its economic liberalization drive drew a mixed response from economists and members of the local business community.

The country on Thursday (12/o2) revised its so-called negative investment list, locally known as DNI, to allow greater foreign ownership across a variety of sectors.

The DNI had been used as a regulatory barrier to protect local players against overseas-controlled companies.

In an interview with Reuters on Wednesday, President Joko Widodo said he considered the economic liberalization move, part of the 10th economic stimulus package his administration announced, as a "big bang."

"Overall, I see this plan as positive," Eric Alexander Sugandi, an economist with the Jakarta-based think tank Kenta Institute, told the Jakarta Globe.

Still, he said such revisions might not immediately attract investors as the list revision will only be one of the factors investors take into consideration before pouring money into a country like Indonesia.

According to Eric, foreign investors also take into consideration demand, the stability of the rupiah, certainty in local business regulations — which includes possible legal disputes and workforce problems — and the availability of decent infrastructure.

Takehiko Nakao, president of the Asian Development Bank, in a statement on Friday welcomed the move that will open 35 previously closed sectors to foreign investment and allow greater foreign ownership in many more sectors.

From the pharmaceutical sector, industry players said the liberalization is expected to help reduce the exposure of drug makers in the country to currency fluctuations.

"If the raw materials are manufactured locally, the transactions would be in rupiah. That means our exposure to forex will be reduced," Vidjongtius, a director at Kalbe Farma, told Reuters.

Sandiaga S. Uno, a deputy chairman at the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), applauded the package, but noted that the government must continue to put the nation's interest first, increase job opportunities and reduce the costs companies incur due to inefficiencies in infrastructure and services.

The part Sandiaga said he most appreciated was the liberalization of the film industry, which he said was the most ready of all sectors to be opened 100 percent to foreign investors.

"There has been an anomaly all this time, even though the number of movies produced [by local producers] increased ... the number of viewers declined by 32 percent," he said, citing the clear need for local film industry to be aided by foreign partners.

*SME protection*

But not all sectors are now open to foreign investors.

As part of the DNI revision, the government has set strict requirements for foreigners looking to enter 19 sectors where changes will strongly affect local micro, small and medium enterprises as well as local cooperatives.

The sectors include construction consultation services, such as pre-design, contract administration services, design services by architects and other architecture-related services.

"It's right for the government not to open these 19 and another 39 sectors related to the small and medium enterprises for foreign investment, because these sectors employ a large amount of workers and there will be a huge impact in terms of unemployment if these close down," said Eric of the Kenta Institute.

Eric was previously an economist with Standard Chartered Bank in Indonesia.

*Too soon?*

The economic liberalization drive initiated by Joko's administration could be coming too soon, some say.

Hariyadi Sukamdani, chairman of the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo), said liberalization is "not a problem," but only when Indonesia is ready.

He said he doubted that all sectors now being opened up for foreign investment, especially in the manufacturing industry, were ready for liberalization.

Hariyadi, the president director of Hotel Sahid Jaya International, one of the first local hotel chains in Indonesia, said he regretted the government did not listen to the business community.

"We only want fair play, but it has been decided anyway," he told Investor Daily, a sister publication of the Jakarta Globe.

Adrianto Djokosoetono, chairman of the Land Transportation Owners Organization (Organda), said he did not support the government's decision to open the door for up to 49 percent foreign ownership in his sector — for the first time in Indonesian history. 

“We have communicated with the BKPM [Investment Coordinating Board], but unfortunately our input has not been accommodated," said Adrianto, whose father Purnomo Prawiro owns Blue Bird Group, the country's biggest taxi company.

According to Adrianto, liberalization will hurt small companies in the land transportation business, which will not be able to compete with foreign investors.

Organda has about 1.5 million members and says on its website that affiliated businesses affect 15 million people in the land transportation industry, or related sectors such as automotive or travel.

*'Likely to backfire'*

Agus Tony Poputra, the chief economist at Bank Negara Indonesia’s Manado branch, in North Sulawesi, said he agreed Indonesia needs more foreign investment to stimulate the economy.

Still, Agus, who is also a lecturer at Sam Ratulangi University in Manado, said the move to liberalize so many sectors to foreign control is likely to backfire.

"Foreign investors will prefer to use imported raw materials, especially from their country of origin, which may lead to capital outflows and minimal value-added work," he said.

He also said he feared that foreign investors may just use Indonesia, the world's fourth-most populous nation, as a market, not a production base.

"There will be more money going out in the form of dividend, royalties," he said.

Agus also said foreign investors typically give higher paychecks to expatriates, even if they have the same position and do the same work as locals.

"Local workers are treated unjustly in terms of compensation and that money will go to the country of origin of the expatriates," he said.

Worst, he said, would be if foreign investors gain a more dominant position in Indonesia's economy and get a bigger say in issues such as the operations of Freeport Indonesia, the local unit of US mining giant Freeport McMoRan.

_Additional reporting by Ridho Syukra, writing by Muhamad Al Azhari_
Good or Bad? Observers React as Indonesia Eases FDI Restrictions | Jakarta Globe

*BKPM, Social Affairs Ministry Team Up to Create Jobs for Human Trafficking Victims

Jakarta.* Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) is partnering with the Ministry of Social Affairs to help victims of human trafficking, troubled migrant workers and former commercial sex workers find jobs in the country’s manufacturing industry amid the government's goals to alleviate layoffs and revive the economy.

"The government has a job-creation program that aims to gain the maximum benefit from any investment coming into Indonesia, so we're working together with the social affairs ministry to fix this social problem by channeling the workers according to their skills, as well as in accordance with the needs of the companies," BKPM chairman Franky Sibarani said in a statement on Sunday.

"By partnering with the social affairs ministry, we hope to help human trafficking victims return to the formal employment pool in labor-intensive industries."

Franky said the investment board and the social affairs ministry are currently preparing a workshop program to prepare the potential workers for jobs in labor-intensive industries, notably in textile and shoe manufacturing.

According to Franky, Indonesia's manufacturing industry needs to fill as many as 184,777 vacancies by 2019 in investment projects that form part of job-creation programs in West Java, Central Java, East Java, Bali, Nusa Tenggara, Maluku and Papua. The BKPM has set itself a target to create two million jobs this year, up 43 percent from last year.

Human trafficking in Indonesia is estimated to generate nearly Rp 563 trillion ($41.7 billion) annually, social affairs ministry data shows, with the bulk of it in West Java, East Nusa Tenggara and West Nusa Tenggara.
BKPM, Social Affairs Ministry Team Up to Create Jobs for Human Trafficking Victims | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Cement Sales Pick Up in January as Govt Spends Early

Jakarta.* Domestic cement sales in January grew 4.4 percent to 5.14 million metric tons compared to the same month last year, on the back of high demand from infrastructure projects across Indonesia.

"This shows that the government is able to start construction of housing and infrastructure early in the year. In addition, construction of power plants, smelters and other projects helped boost sales of cement,"said chairman of the Indonesian Cement Association (ASI) Widodo Santoso on Wednesday (10/02).

The government spent Rp 1.5 trillion ($112 million) in the first month of this year for infrastructure construction, up 15 times the spending in the same period a year ago, Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said early this week.

Widodo noted that the highest cement demand growth was in Sulawesi, which was up 19 percent to 424,000 metric tons last month.

Sumatra consumed 1.1 million metric tons of cement in January, a 16 percent rise compared to the same month a year ago.

Cement sales in Java rose 5.3 percent to 2.88 million metric tons. Meanwhile, in Bali and Nusa Tenggara, cement sales rose 1.6 percent to 320,000 tons.

Still, demand from Kalimantan, Maluku and Papua islands were down 31 percent and 13 percent respectively, due to weak commodity price in the regions that has weakened their purchasing power, while regional government projects are still delayed, he said.

However, Widodo remain optimistic that sales will pick up this year, with the government set to spent Rp 47 trillion for a public housing program.

"Hopefully, the government infrastructure projects will be realized properly, so that cement production in the country can be well absorbed, because the cement manufacturers have poured trillions of rupiah into factory construction," Widodo said.

Ciptadana Sekuritas estimates domestic cement sales to grow 9.8 percent this year to 66.4 million metric tons, driven by a surge in investment and increased economic growth. But, intense competition among cement makers, particularly in Java, the country largest cement market, would undermine the company's margin by 30-40 basis points.

Jakarta Globe | Your City, Your World, Your Indonesia | Jakarta Globe
*
BTN Eyes Rp 2t in Housing Mortgages From Property Expo 2016

Jakarta.* State lender Bank Tabungan Negara, which focuses on housing mortgages, targets to disburse up to Rp 2 trillion ($148 million) in housing loans during its annual Property Expo 2016, a 25 percent increase from Rp 1.6 trillion last year, on the back of robust property demands across the country.

"The company is optimistic that we'll achieve that target because everyone is still looking for housing. The event, which will extend from February 13 to 21 is sure to catch the attention of homebuyers," Maryono, president director of BTN, said during the first day of Property Expo 2016 in Jakarta on Saturday.

The Property Expo 2016 gathers nearly 250 developers with over 650 residential projects — offering 230,000 homes in total — scattered around the Greater Jakarta region; Banten; Bandung, West Java; Yogyakarta and Semarang in Central Java and Surabaya, East Java.

Projects from outside of Java were also offered, including those from areas such as Bali Balikpapan and Samarinda in East Kalimantan, Kendari in Southeast Sulawesi and Medan, North Sumatra.

Potential homebuyers visiting the expo are treated with sweeteners, such as lower interest rates, shorter approval time and zero administrative fees.

Jakarta Globe | Your City, Your World, Your Indonesia | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi to meet IT CEOs in US*
Minggu, 14 Februari 2016 19:11 WIB | 606 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo will meet with chief executive officers of US giant information technology companies during his visit to that country for a US-ASEAN Summit on February 15-16.

"I will take an opportunity to meet with IT CEOs," the President said at a press conference before departing for California at the VVIP Room of Jakartas Halim Perdanakusuma airport here on Sunday.

President Joko Widodo will also visit the Silicon Valley in San Fransisco and also with the Indonesian diaspora in San Fransisco whose number is quite big while in the US.

In the US-ASEAN Summit on February 15-16 Indonesia will raise the theme of cooperation for peace and welfare.

After the summit scheduled in Sunnylands, California, President Joko Widodo and delegation including First Lady Iriana will proceed to California where the President is scheduled to deliver a key speech at a US-ASEAN Business Council on February 17.

At the conference the President said both ASEAN and the US have the obligation to create regional as well as global peace and stability.

"The ASEAN-US partnership must bring equal benefit for the welfare of the people of ASEAN and the US," he said.

For the purpose he said Indonesia would encourage increased economic cooperation in the small and medium business sector, promotion of entrepreneurship and innovation as well as digital economic development.

With regard to peace he said "I will exchange ideas with nine other ASEAN leaders and the US leader regarding peace in the region."

President Joko Widodo is scheduled to lead a session on terrorism and "I will take this opportunity to share our experience as a country with the worlds biggest Moslem population in developing tolerance, preventing radicalism and fighting terrorism," he said. 

He said Indonesia would also raise the importance of public participation including through social media in the counter- terrorism fight.

Seen in the presidential delegation were trade minister Thomas Lembong and presidential chief of staff Teten Masduki.

The President and delegation is scheduled to arrive home on February 19. (*)

President Jokowi to meet IT CEOs in US - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

Tol Denpasar-Buleleng Belah Bukit Bedugul, Kuta-Tanah Lot Hanya 20 Menit


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesian bank opens branch in Seoul*
Selasa, 16 Februari 2016 03:00 WIB | 493 Views


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - An Indonesian bank, Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI) 46, opened a branch office in Seoul, South Korea, in Wise Tower, on Monday. 
It was inaugurated by the Ambassador of Indonesia to South Korea, John A Prasetio and Manager of BNI46 Seoul, Wan Andi Aryati.
"The banking industry in South Korea is already shaken, but BNI46 still sees market potential," Wan Andi said in a statement received by ANTARA here Monday.
The BNI46 targets the domestic trade market according to her.
"BNI Seoul wants to be a bridge to establish cooperation between Indonesia and South Korea by providing loans and other related banking services," Wan Andi said.
The BNI46 also provides services for South Korean businessmen who want to invest in Indonesia, she added.
"We are also targeting the Indonesian labor market in South Korea, which now reaches 40 thousand people. We are committed to providing the best service for the Indonesias foreign exchange heroes," she said.
Meanwhile, Ambassador Prasetio stated that the world economy is still in a state of collapse. The stock market and the value of currency in some countries against the US dollar continues to decline.
"This shows that the global sentiment has not been encouraging. Uniquely, the Indonesian economy is relatively solid in the middle of the uncertainty shocks," the ambassador said.
Cooperation in trade and investment between Indonesia and South Korea are still positive. The demand for Indonesian products and South Koreas investment in the country are progressive, according to him.
"They respond positively on the economic policies of President Jokowi (Joko Widodo). I believe that the presence of BNI46 in Korea is very important to bridge cooperation between the two countries," the ambassador said.
Data from the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) shows that South Koreas direct investment in the country in the last five years is ranked fourth with a value of more than US$7 billion.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joey Alexander Performs Piano Prodigy - Grammy Awards 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_Railway for Container Yard Tanjung Priok Seaport - nearly finish.





Railway for Container Yard Tanjung Priok Seaport - crossing view from above_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TV One mulai merapat


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tradisi baru, kepala daerah terpilih hasil pilkada langsung dilantik oleh presiden secara serentak di Istana Merdeka & Istana Negara


----------



## Nike

*Road construction in Papua costs Rp15 billion per kilometer*
Rabu, 17 Februari 2016 10:26 WIB | 477 Views

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - Road construction in interior areas in Papua cost up to Rp15 billion per kilometer, an provincial official said.

The cost is especially expensive as there is no access road to the interior areas, the Papua National Road Office Oesman Marbun said.

"All provisions and equipment have to be carried by air to the project locations. Heavy equipment have to be dismantled before being loaded into helicopter," Oesman said here on Wednesday.

He said the government has been committed to bringing modernity to the interior areas by building road despite the difficult terrain. 

Economic development has been lagging far behind in Papua partly because of the high cost of building infrastructure especially road to link the many small village scattered in the mountainous region.

President Joko Widodo has pledged acceleration of development of Papua during his repeated visits to the countrys easternmost region.

So far highways available in Papua are only those linking Nabire-Wagete-Enarotali, Waropko -Tanah Merah-Merauke and Wamena-Tolikara-Puncak-Puncak Jaya, Oesman Marbun said.

Security problem also hampers development in Papua with separatists still hiding in the jungles waiting for opportunity to create trouble.(*)Road construction in Papua costs Rp15 billion per kilometer - ANTARA News

*Crumb rubber industry open to foreign investment*
Rabu, 17 Februari 2016 09:00 WIB | 501 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Crumb rubber industry is open to 100 percent foreign investment after the revision of the Investment Negative List (DNI) announced last Thursday, Industry Minister Saleh Husin said.

"We have opened the crumb rubber industry to all those who want to invest in this sector, be these domestic or foreign companies. We want this industry to absorb as much investment as possible," the minister said here on Tuesday. 

The problem is that the crumb rubber factories in Indonesia could not absorb the abundant rubber supplies at home.

He said the supply of raw rubber in the domestic market has reached some three million tons per annum while domestic crumb rubber businesses has been only able to absorb some 700 thousand tons per annum. 

The low utilization of raw rubber caused rubber prices to drop below the price of rice. As a result, farmers were reluctant to rejuvenate their rubber plantations, this making raw rubber supplies hard to come by. 

"A number of companies face difficulties in obtaining raw rubber," noted Saleh. 

For this purpose, Minister Saleh said, the government has now opened crumb rubber sector to foreign and domestic investment, with the aim to jack up prices.

As a result, he said, farmers will again be optimistic and will replant rubber trees and tap them to meet the national crumb rubber industrys need for rubber.

"We want welfare of rubber farmers. As of now, they had stopped tapping their rubber trees. The sector cannot be allowed to be run only by a handful of businesses," said Saleh.

The government has revised the DNI list, taking out 35 economic sectors from its purview and opening these to 100 percent foreign investment. These sectors included crumb rubber; cold storage; tourism businesses such as restaurants, cocktail lounges, cafes, recreation centers, arts and entertainment; sports centers; and film industry.

The Indonesian Rubber Producers Association (Gapkindo) has said that rubber industry in the upstream sector, such as crumb rubber business, should remain confined only to national or domestic industry as the country now has 140 factories.

Currently, the existing rubber factories in the upstream areas could not operate to their full capacity and could not employ workers optimally. "With this revision in the DNI, opening it to new investment (in the upstream sector to foreign investors) will kill the existing industry," Moenardji Soedargo said in Jakarta on Monday.

Chairman of the Indonesian Rubber Business Council, Aziz Pane said the removal of the crumb rubber sector from the DNI will allow foreign investors to freely make new investment in the upstream rubber industry by establishing new factories or acquiring existing ones. 

Pane said this can lead to a situation where the price of farmers rubber produce will be determined by big oligopolistic companies. 

The regional oligopolistic market will damage the cause of good cooperation order and result in farmers suffering losses. There are fears that it may lead to farmers shifting from rubber to more advantageous plants.

"Many farmers have cut down their rubber trees because the rubber price level no longer promises benefit. The situation can prove to be dangerous since Indonesia is known as a rubber producer country," Pane said.(*)
Crumb rubber industry open to foreign investment - ANTARA News

*Government restores industry`s role as engine of economic growth*
Selasa, 16 Februari 2016 17:36 WIB | 766 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government is focused on restoring the industrys role as the engine of Indonesias economic growth, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution stated.

"The government should boost the industrial sector as it earns foreign exchange through exports," Nasution noted here on Tuesday.

The minister remarked that the industrial sector could absorb the labor force.

Nasution explained that there were three important characteristics of the industry. Firstly, the industry can absorb the workers in the labor-intensive, capital-intensive, knowledge-based, and high technology industries. 

Secondly, the industry has high productivity, and thirdly, it can produce and meet the needs of other sectors.

The minister affirmed that the governments policy package had mobilized and restored the national industry. 

"In fact, we design developments in the industrial area with investor-friendly facilities, including logistics areas and special economic zones," he pointed out. 

Since the 1970s, the industrial sector had established the foundation for industrial and economic development of the society. At that time, the government had focused on import substitution. 

"At that time, we built the industrial sector as the backbone of our economic development," the minister emphasized.

Until the 1980s, import substitution began to slow down. As a result, the government made a massive change in the policy.

In 1998-1999, a major crisis in Asia shook the industrial sector.

"Until now, we must acknowledge that the industrial sector has never fully recovered," Nasution emphasized.

Earlier, the government had released the tenth economic policy package aimed at boosting investment and protecting small and medium enterprises as well as cooperatives.

The government has increased 19 reserved business sectors for small and medium enterprises and cooperatives in the revision of Presidential Decree (Perpres) No. 39 in 2014 on List of Business Fields Closed and Business Fields Open with Conditions to Investment in the investment sector (Investment Negative List/DNI).

"The nineteen sectors comprise the activities of various business services and construction that use simple or medium technology and are valued at Rp10 billion," Nasution stated.

"In the previous DNI, foreign investors were required to have some 55 percent ownership in business areas such as pre-design and consulting services, architectural design services, and administrative services, and so on," the minister pointed out.

The government expanded the value of 39 reserved businesses in the SME sector from Rp1 billion to Rp50 billion.

The activities encompassed the type of construction service business, such as construction work for commercial buildings, health facilities, and others.

In addition, the government has simplified the business field as part of its efforts to expand the business activities of SMEs, the minister remarked.

Nineteen business services/construction were merged to form one type of business, the minister cited.

"Therefore, the reserved business sector for small and medium enterprises and cooperatives has been narrowed down to include 92 business fields," the minister stated.(*)

Government restores industry`s role as engine of economic growth - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

THURSDAY, 18 FEBRUARY, 2016 | 09:32 WIB
*Jokowi Meets with Facebook CEO in Silicon Valley*
*





TEMPO.CO*, *Silicon Valley *- President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo during his meeting with Facebook founder and CEO Mark Zuckerberg in Silicon Valley, San Francisco, spoke highly about Facebook’s contribution to Indonesia’s economic and digital culture development.

“I hope Facebook can help Indonesia to realize her vision as the largest digital economy in Southeast Asia *worth US$130 billion by 2020*,” Jokowi said at Facebook’s office on Wednesday, February 17, 2016.

Since the rise of Indonesia’s digital economy was triggered by small and medium enterprises development, Indonesia has prepared a mid-term action plan focusing on providing digital access for SMEs.

The government has made a number of polices to boost the growth of technopreneurs and investments in the IT industry, as well as access to financing for SMEs. Jokowi added that the Indonesian government would also make policies that support innovations, including a program to nurture 1,000 technopreneurs and provide protections for startup companies.

“I also hope that Facebook will support Indonesia to empower the digital economy for SMEs,” Jokowi said in a press release sent by the Presidential Communication Team.

During the visit, Jokowi observed Facebook’s working space, had dialogues with employees from Indonesia and observed the demo location of the Oculus Virtual Reality.

Jokowi Meets with Facebook CEO in Silicon Valley | World | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal





_President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) affixing messages and signatures on the wall during a visit to the offices of Facebook in Silicon Valley, San Francisco, USA, February 17, 2016. Jokowi also asked Facebook to encourage the spread of the message of tolerance, moderation, and peace. Team DG Amerop / Feby





The President also took time to meet with 17 Facebook employees from Indonesia. 





On arrival at the office of the internet search giant, Jokowi greeted by the CEO of Google, Sundar Pichai who was wearing a black and white batik to welcome the number one man in Indonesia.


_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Electrical power sales in January up 7.54 percent*
Kamis, 18 Februari 2016 10:11 WIB | 356 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State electricity company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) saw its electrical power sale growing 7.54 percent in January 2016, compared to the same month last year.

The growth is relatively high as power sales never grew by more than 3.7 percent during 2015, acting chief of the companys corporate communication unit Agung Murdifi said here on Wednesday.

"Total electrical power sales in January 2016 reached 17.57 TWh (Terra Watt hour), while these stood at only 16.34 TWh in January 2015," he said.

He said power sales to industrial subscribers grew by 2.28 percent in January 2016. Till December 2015, these were recorded at minus 4.31 percent. 

Electrical power consumption by large scale industries (I4) grew by 6.21 percent to 1.2 TWh in January 2016, compared to minus 0.28 percent in the same month last year, he said.

The large-scale industries include textile, tire, cement, steel, electronic, synthetic fiber and chemical industries.

Power sales to the I4 group increased as electricity tariffs fell 4.1 percent in January 2016 compared to the same month last year, he said.

He said power sales the group of medium-scale industries (I3) also increased in January 2016 after it fell 6.5 percent in January 2015.

The other factor responsible for the increase in power sales to industrial subscribers is the third tranche of economic policy package issued in October 2015 that included promotion program outside load factor time, namely 11.00 p.m. to 08.00 a.m.(*)

Electrical power sales in January up 7.54 percent - ANTARA News

*Garuda makes net profit of US$77/97 million*
Kamis, 18 Februari 2016 10:09 WIB | 318 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Garuda Indonesia Tbk (GIAA) booked a net profit of US$77.97 million as its current earnings in 2015, compared to losses it accrued the previous year.

In its financial report to the Stock Exchange (BEI) here on Wednesday, the state-owned aviation company stated the companys business earnings in the 2015 accounting year reached US$3.814 billion, down by about 3.01 percent from US$3.933 the year before.

The companys operating expenses in 2015 were recorded as having plunged to US$3.731 billion, compared to US$4.292 billion the year before.

Garudas assets in the 2015 accounting year rose by around 6.32 percent from US$3.113 billion the year before.

The companys president director, Arif Wibowo, said earlier that as part of its efforts to maintain its performance, the company would continue to strive to increase the value of its subsidiaries as a group or individually.

"We have other forces besides Garuda Indonesia as the core airline business. Its Citilink is part of the strategy to dominate domestic as well as regional markets and so the company must expand internationally," he said.

He said all subsidiaries of PT Garuda Indonesia booked profits, including PT Citilink Indonesia, PT Aero Wisata and PT Gapura Angkasa.

"That is an indication for the market that we continue to improve," he said.(*)
Garuda makes net profit of US$77/97 million - ANTARA News


----------



## CountStrike

*ATR sees bright prospects 
in Indonesian aviation 
industry*
Farida Susanty, The Jakarta Post, Singapore | Business | Thu, February 18 2016, 7:59 AM


Business News

Jokowi asks Facebook, Google to support Indonesia's digital economy
Govt to increase grip on industrial estates
Demand for Kempinski apartments drops over contract case
French-Italian turboprop manufacturer ATR will continue to push regional flights in Indonesia, which it calls a “number one country partner”, pointing to the potential that lies in the country’s staggering number of airlines and aircraft backlog.

ATR CEO Patrick de Castelbajac said 65 aircraft from the company were underway to be delivered to its biggest customer worldwide, low-cost carrier Lion Air Group, and national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia, with a backlog of 260 aircraft still to be delivered from 2015.

“I think aviation is one of the keys to growth in the country,” de Castelbajac told a press briefing recently.

At least 10 Indonesian airlines use ATR aircraft, which are used on 70 percent of the country’s total routes.

“Growth in terms of people traveling has also been increasing,” he said.

The number of passengers on international flights to and from Indonesia rose to 1.3 million in December 2015, up 30.6 percent from November, outpacing the growth in domestic flight traffic, which increased by 15.16 percent to 6.8 million passengers, according to the latest data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

The Indonesian Air Carriers Association (INACA) predicts passenger numbers for scheduled airlines to grow by 10 to 15 percent this year.

ATR believes the less than 100-seat turboprop aircraft fits well with the country’s geography, where people need to move from one island to another, boosting demand for regional flights.

Castelbajac said he still had faith in the Asian-Pacific market, particularly Southeast Asia, based on encouraging traffic growth.

International traffic at Asian-Pacific carriers grew 7.9 percent to 276.3 million passengers in 2015, according to the Association of Asia Pacific Airlines (AAPA), higher than growth of 4.9 percent recorded in 2014.

ATR’s presence in the Asia-Pacific has grown 80 percent since 2010, according to the company’s data, with the region’s combined ATR fleet of 370 aircraft surpassing even that in the company’s home base Europe.

ATR acknowledged the overall economic slowdown that hit Southeast Asian countries, but saw the region as still booking high growth compared to global peers.

“There are more and more people flying, as many countries here are growing fast,” Castelbajac said.

Indonesia itself saw economic growth slow to a six-year low of 4.8 percent last year, still handily beating developed nations’ growth of zero to two percent.

Lion Air Group general director Edward Sirait said ATR aircraft would be needed for the country’s further flight growth.

“Because the airports developed by the Transportation Ministry fit that kind of aircraft characteristic, and because our market is of the commuter kind, not long haul,” he added.

Edward cited as examples flights from Makassar in South Sulawesi to Wakatobi in Southeast Sulawesi and from Denpasar in Bali to Lombok in West Nusa Tenggara.

He said that with the upcoming ATR shipment, the airline would try to open new domestic routes with the additional 14 aircraft for the company’s subsidiary Wings Air and another 14 for full-service airline Batik Air, pending approval from the Transportation Ministry.

The Transportation Ministry is slated to open 230 new flight routes to remote areas and establish new airports in 11 locations this year, according to state budget plans.

The ministry has said in the past it aims to develop 100 airports to accommodate jet aircraft by 2019.

- See more at: ATR sees bright prospects in Indonesian aviation industry | The Jakarta Post

*Ilham Habibie Asks for Guaranty of Aircraft Production Regulation*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Changi*-Commissioner of PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) who is also son of BJ Habibie, Ilham Habibie said local aircraft producers need guaranty on regulation in the form of law (_Undang-Undang_) which will be stronger than any other regulations like presidential regulation or ministerial decree. He said RAI will need more of such regulation in the development of R80 aircraft besides financial support.

"President Joko Widodo has stated his support on his letter to RAI in October, only the detail hasn’t clear yet," Ilham said at the Singapore Airshow, February 16, 2016.

PT RAI hopes government will guarantee the application on tax for spare parts the company must buy by importing them as one of the guaranties. Ilham said the current tax regulation will be burden for aircraft companies as it increases production cost which will also affect the price of the aircraft. "Our aircraft will not be competitive in price," he said. R80 is expected to be a high-tech aircraft with fly by wire technology or will be controlled electronically and it will also be fuel economy since it uses air-screw propeller or turboprop. This plane is also claimed to defeat its competitor ATR 72 owned by Italy-France consortium which has smaller size with maximum capacity of only 72 passengers. As many as 70 local engineers involved in the production of the aircraft whose cost reaches US$700 per-unit. RAI will produce 200 units of R80 and 145 units of them have been booked by three companies; AirNam 100 units, Kalstar Asia 25 units, and Trigana Air 20 units. "The price is US$22-25 billion," Ilham said.

*FRANSISCO ROSARIANS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pidato Lengkap Presiden Jokowi 800 Masyarakat Diaspora Indonesia di San Fransisco 16 February 2016


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joko Widodo says "'Hasta la vista, baby'" to old economic restrictions 

_Indonesian President Joko Widodo has announced plans to open his country’s economy to foreign investment, the latest step in his initiative to liberalize the island nation._






Addressing an audience of American executives at an Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) trade conference in San Francisco Wednesday, Widodo said that he would say “‘Hasta la vista, baby'” to old restrictions that have kept Indonesia’s economy — Southeast Asia’s largest — inaccessible to foreign firms and actors, Reuters reported.

He said he was no longer satisfied with the economic strategy he announced last week — a plan that would open 30 subsectors of the Indonesian economy, including the film and restaurant industries, and allow foreign investors to hold majority stakes in the healthcare, telecommunications and other sectors. He also said that the country’s economic performance is beating expectations, with a stable rupiah currency and stock indices that avoided the rout suffered by U.S. and Chinese markets in recent months.

“Please understand that we are still only at the beginning,” Widodo said. “We will still continue to simplify, continue to open up, continue to modernize our rules and regulations.”

Widodo was among a cohort of Asian leaders recently in the U.S. for a ten-country ASEAN summit in Rancho Mirage, Calif.






While in California, Widodo paid his respects to the tech stalwarts of Silicon Valley. Facebook’s Mark Zuckerberg, Twitter’s Jack Dorsey, and Google’s Sundar Pichai all posted on social media to note their meetings with the President and his wife.

_Indonesian President to Open Country to Foreign Investment_


----------



## MarveL

_President Jokowi played zero-gravity VR ping pong with Mark Zuckerberg_






_A member of the Ramayana Ballet. Yogyakarta in Indonesia has become a vibrant center of art, dance and puppet theater. Ramayana Ballet at Prambanan Temple site, nine miles north of Yogyakarta;amazingramayanaballet.com. Outdoors during the dry season, usually from May to October.


____________________________________________________________________________

_
British driver Will Stevens has been dropped by Manor for the 2016 season and replaced by Indonesian Rio Haryanto.

*Rio Haryanto joins Manor to become Indonesia’s first F1 driver*





_ Rio Haryanto will make his F1 debut for Manor Racing in Australia when the season starts on 20 March. Photograph: Splash News/Corbis_

Rio Haryanto will become Indonesia’s first Formula One driver after signing a deal with Manor Racing.

The 23-year-old will make his F1 debut at the Australian Grand Prix on 20 March after testing in Barcelona next week. Haryanto replaced the Briton Will Stevens, who failed to score a point in 18 starts last year.

“Manor Racing is a team with an exciting vision and ambitious plans,” Haryanto said. “They have produced a great package and I can’t wait to get in the car. Melbourne will be a huge moment for me, my country, supporters and fans and I want to thank everyone who’s been with me since I started in single seaters; 2016 is my chance to reward that faith and represent Asia in F1.”

Haryanto will join the German rookie Pascal Wehrlein, a former Mercedes reserve driver, at Manor.

“We are delighted to announce Rio as our second race driver for 2016,” said Stephen Fitzpatrick, Manor Racing’s owner. “Rio’s been racing since he first got into a kart at six years old. He’s tenacious on and off the track and made a big impression on last year’s GP2 battle.

“Rio’s huge following in Indonesia is great for the team and for F1. They are keen to see him on the grid and we’re confident that we’ll see him enjoying some exciting battles in the year ahead.”






Rio Haryanto joins Manor to become Indonesia’s first F1 driver | Sport | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jababeka Signs $39m Deal for 12 Airbus Helicopters to Beat Cikarang Traffic

Listed Indonesian property developer Jababeka announced on Friday (19/02) that it will acquire 12 H130 light single-engine wide-body helicopters from the Airbus Group to provide a shuttle service between Jakarta and the Cikarang industrial district in Bekasi, West Java.






The order is estimated to be worth around $39.6 million in total, based on the helicopter model's listed price, but companies and airlines often get discounts from manufacturers for bulk orders.

Although Cikarang is located just 25 kilometers east of Jakarta, frequent traffic jams regularly turn this relatively short journey into a drive of up to three or four hours, Setyono Djuanda Darmono, Jababeka founder and chairman, said in a statement.

"This helicopter shuttle service is long overdue for Cikarang. Our tenants will never want anything less after experiencing the service," Setyono said. 

_Jababeka Signs $39m Deal for 12 Airbus Helicopters to Beat Cikarang Traffic | Jakarta Globe_

Horang kaya... jemputannya helikopter


----------



## Nike

*Toyota ready to invest Rp5.4 trillion in Indonesia*
Jumat, 19 Februari 2016 15:01 WIB | 548 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News)- The Toyota Motor Corporation (TMC) group is ready to invest Rp5.4 trillion in Indonesia this year, according to Industry Minister Saleh Husin.

Husin received the pledge during a meeting with TMC Executive Vice President Seiichi Sudo in Nagoya, Japan, on Thursday.

"Toyota is serious about doing business in Indonesia. This year, it will invest Rp5.4 trillion, following the Rp5 trillion worth of investment that the company made in 2015," he noted in a press statement received here, Friday.

This reflects that global investors still trust Indonesias investment climate and see prospects in the nations automotive industry, he noted.

The minister has lauded Toyota for its trust and continued investment in Indonesia, after selecting the nation as one of its investment destinations and a Toyota car production base so far. 

He called on Toyota and its partners in Japan to increase investment in the automotive sector, particularly for the manufacturing of materials and spare parts.

The minister also invited the company to conduct research and development activities in Indonesia to strengthen the structure of Japans existing automotive industry in Indonesia.

Husin also urged Toyota to increase the production of cars in Indonesia, which has a population of over 250 million, including 74 million belonging to the middle class.

The Toyota brand dominates around 31-32 percent of Indonesias domestic market.

Within five years, from 2015 to 2019, Toyota has planned to invest a total of Rp20 trillion.

Until 2014, Toyota had invested Rp40 trillion in Indonesia.

Currently, the Japanese company is constructing an engine plant in Karawang, West Java. (*)
Toyota ready to invest Rp5.4 trillion in Indonesia - ANTARA News

*Toyota ready to invest Rp5.4 trillion in Indonesia*
Jumat, 19 Februari 2016 15:01 WIB | 548 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News)- The Toyota Motor Corporation (TMC) group is ready to invest Rp5.4 trillion in Indonesia this year, according to Industry Minister Saleh Husin.

Husin received the pledge during a meeting with TMC Executive Vice President Seiichi Sudo in Nagoya, Japan, on Thursday.

"Toyota is serious about doing business in Indonesia. This year, it will invest Rp5.4 trillion, following the Rp5 trillion worth of investment that the company made in 2015," he noted in a press statement received here, Friday.

This reflects that global investors still trust Indonesias investment climate and see prospects in the nations automotive industry, he noted.

The minister has lauded Toyota for its trust and continued investment in Indonesia, after selecting the nation as one of its investment destinations and a Toyota car production base so far. 

He called on Toyota and its partners in Japan to increase investment in the automotive sector, particularly for the manufacturing of materials and spare parts.

The minister also invited the company to conduct research and development activities in Indonesia to strengthen the structure of Japans existing automotive industry in Indonesia.

Husin also urged Toyota to increase the production of cars in Indonesia, which has a population of over 250 million, including 74 million belonging to the middle class.

The Toyota brand dominates around 31-32 percent of Indonesias domestic market.

Within five years, from 2015 to 2019, Toyota has planned to invest a total of Rp20 trillion.

Until 2014, Toyota had invested Rp40 trillion in Indonesia.

Currently, the Japanese company is constructing an engine plant in Karawang, West Java. (*)
Toyota ready to invest Rp5.4 trillion in Indonesia - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Sri Fatmawati wins international award for career women scientist*
Kamis, 18 Februari 2016 15:36 WIB | 837 Views





Sri Fatmawati. (chem.its.ac.id)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Dr Sri Fatmawati, an Indonesian biologist, has bagged the Elsevier Foundation Award for Career Women Scientists in the Developing World.

"I want to thank my husband, parents, children, supervisor, and also my students. Because this award is not for me, this is for us, this is our work, and this is our research," Fatmawati stated after receiving the award during the American Association for the Advancement of Science (AAAS) Annual Meeting in Washington D.C., on Feb. 13. 

Born in Sampang, Madura, and having received her Ph.D from the University of Kyushu, Fukuoka, Japan, Sri Fatmawati works as an assistant professor at the Laboratory of Natural Product and Chemical Synthesis, the Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology (ITS), Surabaya, East Java Province.

"I do not know what the future holds, but I know that science is part of my soul. I hope more people from the younger generation will dedicate their lives to science for creating a better world," she remarked during the AAAS award ceremony.

The Madurese woman researched the medical potential of natural substances from plants and fungi, such as Jamu, a traditional Indonesian herbal medicine given to her as a child.

Fatmawati and four other women researchers were awarded for their commitment to research and the potential to impact health and economies in developing nations, the AAAS published on its official website (www.aaas.org).

The four other winning Elsevier scholars are Dr Ghanya Naji Mohammed from Yemen, Dr Magaly Blas from Peru, Dr Sushila Maharjan from Nepal, and Dr Etheldreda Nakimuli-Mpungu from Uganda.

Each winner received a cash prize of US$ five thousand and an all-expenses paid trip to attend the 2016 AAAS Annual Meeting in Washington D.C., granting them the opportunity to network and attend mentoring and science communication workshops.

An award in the form of additional US$2.5 thousand was announced at breakfast, donated by retired Boeing executive Martha Darling and her husband Gil Omenn, former president of AAAS.

This year, the five winners were recognized for their accomplishments in the fields of nutrition, psychiatry, biotechnology, womens health, bioenvironmental sciences, and epidemiology, according to the Elsevier Foundation.

The award also celebrates mentoring young women scientists who are pursuing careers in agriculture, biology, and medicine.

The winners are dedicated women scientists who achieved excellence in their research fields, despite often having limited resources, poor equipment, and dispiriting working conditions, stated Tonya Blowers, program coordinator for the Organization for Women in Science for the Developing World (OWSD), which launched the awards in 2012 along with the Elsevier Foundation and the World Academy of Sciences.

"This award is an important recognition for the difficult choices they made and will encourage other women from challenging backgrounds to follow their own scientific dreams," Blowers affirmed.

Fatmawati had earlier won the Early Chemist Award 2015 in Honolulu, the United States, and the prestigious Fellowship International LOr al-UNESCO for Women in Science, presented in France in 2013, for research conducted to analyze substances from sponges that may lead to treatments for malaria, cancer, and Alzheimers disease.
(Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/O001)

Sri Fatmawati wins international award for career women scientist - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Economic and Political Trends in Indonesia 
1. Economic Growth Prospects: M. Chatib Basri, Universitas Indonesia
2. Democratization and Decentralization: Thomas Pepinsky, Cornell University
3. Indonesia in a Regional and Global Context: Dwight Perkins, Harvard University








The Business Ecosystem in Indonesia 
1. Trade and Investment: Arianto Patunru, Australian National University
2. Creative Economy: Mari Pangestu, Universitas Indonesia
3. Doing Business in Indonesia: Louis Wells, Harvard University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New executive train sets manufactured by PT.INKA train factory in Madiun rolled out for test

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nusantara

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 294617
> 
> 
> View attachment 294616
> 
> 
> View attachment 294618
> 
> 
> View attachment 294620


can you please write a caption, I am clueless about this pictures


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi to oversee LRT project in Palembang*
Sabtu, 20 Februari 2016 11:22 WIB | 462 Views

Palembang, South Sumatra (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) will in the near future oversee the development of the Light Rail Transit (LRT) project in Palembang, South Sumatra, according to Governor Alex Noerdin.

"The President actually plans to oversee the progress of LRT development in Palembang to find out if there is any obstacle," the governor remarked here Saturday.

The development of light rail lines must be completed before the 2018 Asian Games in Palembang, he said.

"Therefore, the Presidents plan to oversee the project is important because it has to be completed as planned," the governor said.

The LRT development project now in progress would be completed on time as no obstacles have been found, Transport Minister Ignasius Jonan assured here recently.

"Before the Asian Games 2018, the LRT will be open for use," he said after meeting with Governor Alex Noerdin at the Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II airport here.

Based on the report, construction of the light railway lines has progressed as expected, and this showed that the program would be finished as planned, he said.

He emphasized the importance of coordination because development projects are very much connected with public facilities.

Many public facilities could be affected due to the project such as gas pipes, the electricity network as well as clean water supply lines, and so coordination must be prioritized, he said.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)
President Jokowi to oversee LRT project in Palembang - ANTARA News


*High-speed train project`s development would require 4000 workers*
Jumat, 19 Februari 2016 05:34 WIB | 934 Views

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - The development of a high-speed rail project connecting Jakarta and Bandung is expected to require about 4000 workers, PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC) Director, Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan stated.

"More than 4000 workers will be absorbed in the construction of a high-speed rail project connecting Jakarta and Bandung," Hanggoro said on Thursday.

KCIC is committed to empowering local citizens to work in the development of the project. 

"We will coordinate with cooperatives to provide food and shelter. Experts and supervisors will come from outside," Hanggoro remarked. 

Therefore, he appealed to villages' heads to provide data on local residents seeking employment with the project.

"We request that data should specify the skills or ability of local citizens. We will train those who do not have the required skills," he said. 

On the occasion, village heads and community representatives around the project listened to the presentation and explanation of the plan of the project.

"Village heads and community representatives expressed their aspirations, while we explained the program. As a result, all programs will be able to involve all stakeholders, such as communities," he said. 

Earlier, National Development Planning Minister Sofyan Djalil had defended the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project on Friday, urging those questioning the mega-project to consider the issue from the viewpoint of Indonesia's future needs.

"We must see this project in the context of the nations future vision. Please do not see it from a short-term perspective. We can imagine that Java will become an island-city within 30 to 50 from now. We must see this project from that perspective," he told newsmen here.

Sofyan, who is also the head of the National Development Planning Agency, said he was aware of the fact that many people had questioned the need to construct this US$5.5 billion railway project because a toll road already connects Jakarta to Bandung. "Many others debate the safety of the high-speed train, but we need this train not only for the Jakarta-Bandung route but also for the Jakarta-Surabaya route," he said.

Sofyan also argued that Java would transform into an "island-city" in the future, and Indonesia would need two or three high-speed trains.

"Therefore, if we do not build such an infrastructure today, when are we going to do so?" he said, adding that the Environment Impact Analysis (Amdal) was needed for this 142.3 kilometer railway project.

The construction of this mega-project has been underway after President Joko Widodo officially launched it with a ground-breaking ceremony on January 21. Later, it triggered a public debate about the pros and cons of the project.

Certain parties alleged that this high speed railway project was being backed by a government guarantee even though the Indonesian government, from the beginning, has been asserting that it will not provide any state budget guarantee for the venture.

State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno told journalists on Monday that all procedures have been followed transparently and that the project is being undertaken as per a business-to-business formula.

"I am sad to see some people always talking about the high-speed train without backing their allegations with clear facts and data," she said.(*)


High-speed train project`s development would require 4000 workers - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Terminal Peti Kemas SorongAktivitas bongkar muat di Terminal Peti Kemas Sorong, Papua Barat, Jumat (19/2). Terminal Peti Kemas Sorong dengan kapasitas 30.000 teus merupakan pelabuhan konvensional dengan panjang 340 meter yang memotong lalu lintas kapal pelayaran ke Australia. (ANTARA FOTO/Sahrul Manda Tikupadang)

*Gresik dam expected to be operational in August this year*
Sabtu, 20 Februari 2016 15:46 WIB | 563 Views




Progress of Bendung Gerak Sembayat (BSG) Gresik, East Java. (pu.go.id)

Gresik (ANTARA News) - The Bengawan Solo river dam designed mainly to cope with frequent floods in downstream area of that river in the regency of Gresik, East Java, will be operational in August, head of the Bengawan Solo River Monitoring Office (BBWS) Yudi Pratondo said.

Under its contract, the completion of the project is set for December, 2016 , but it is expected to finish the work earlier by the end of July and to be operational in August this year, Yudi said said here on Saturday.

The dam called Bendung Gerak Sembayat (BGS), which will holds water of Javas largest river, is 160 meters wide with dam walls 6.3 meters high.

Deputy Regent of Gresik, Mohammad Qosim, said he would ask the central government to develop the dam into a tourist object that it would give extra income for the district.

In addition to its main function to control floods and guaranteeing water supply for the district of Gresik and Lamongan , the dam is also potential as a tourist destination, Qosim said.

He said he greatly appreciated the central government for building the dam.

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimulyono, visited here on Friday to see progress made in the construction of the dam.

"The BGS project is financed with fund from the state budget amounting to Rp720 billion . It has the capacity of holding 15 million cubic meters of water . Now the project is 95 percent completed and it would save the district from the threat of floods and shortage of water supply in dry season," the minister said.

The dam would also function to irrigate 800 hectares of rice fields and for water pump irrigation of 3,500 hectares of other farm lands.

"This dam will also provide standard water for the Drinking Water Supply Company (PDAM)," the minister said.

He said the central government also has built dams in other downstream areas of Bengawan Solo, including the Karangnongko, Bojonegoro and Babat dams , built mainly to guarantee water supply in dry seasons.

The government plans to build tens of new irrigation dams that would also function to prevent floods in rainy season and guarantee drinking water supply in dry season.
(Uu.H-ASG/O001)

Gresik dam expected to be operational in August this year - ANTARA News

*Govt aims to earn Rp25 trillion from retail sukuk SR-008*
Jumat, 19 Februari 2016 05:27 WIB | 794 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government aims to earn Rp25 trillion-Rp30 trillion in funds from the issuance of state retail sharia bonds series SR-008 which has just been launched to raise public funds to finance the state budget.

"Our target is Rp25 trillion-Rp30 trillion. If demand is high we will upsize (the bonds) to up to Rp30 trillion," Director General of Financing and Risk Management at the Finance Ministry Robert Pakpahan said in a press briefing here on Thursday.

He said the government has received orders from sales agents for the bonds worth Rp43 trillion or higher than the indicative target.

The retail sukuk SR-008 will be issued on March 10, 2016 by virtue of Asset to be Leased Ijarah, with projects or activities of the state budget 2016 and state property in the form of land and buildings as underlying assets.

The sukuk which will be issued at a coupon of 8.3 percent per year will be offered from February 19 to March 4, with a minimum subscription of Rp5 million and a maximum subscription of Rp5 billion.

Yield on the retail sukuk series SR-008 due on March 10, 2019 will be paid every 10th with the first payment on April 10, 2016.

The government also has appointed 20 banks and six securities companies as sale agents for the retail sukuk series SR-008.(*)

Govt aims to earn Rp25 trillion from retail sukuk SR-008 - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Revenue Target This Year on the Back of 4G Expansion

Jakarta.* Telekomunikasi Selular, Indonesia's largest mobile operator, is optimistic that it will increase its revenue by 11 percent this year on the back of the company's 4G mobile broadband service expansion.

The company, which is a unit of state-owned Telekomunikasi Indonesia, the country's largest telecommunication operator, aims to earn at least Rp 84 trillion ($6.2 billion) in revenue this year, up from Rp 76 trillion last year, Telkomsel sales director Mas'ud Khamid said in a recent interview.

"Last year we exceeded our Rp 72 trillion revenue target. So, I think this year we will achieve more than the target as well," Mas'ud said.

Telkomsel established 4G mobile broadband services in 30 cities across the archipelago last year, and plans to provide the service in 10 more cities this year.

The company has set aside Rp 13 trillion in capital expenditure this year, in part to build infrastructure necessary for the broadband service.

"The target is to increase the number of Telkomsel 4G subscribers, now at three million, to 10 million by the end of this year," he said.

Confident Telkomsel Aims to Exceed $6.2b Revenue Target This Year on the Back of 4G Expansion | Jakarta Globe

*Indonesia Expects Rp 90t Drop in State Revenue in 2016: Finance inister
Jakarta.* Indonesia is likely to see a 90 trillion rupiah ($6.7 billion) drop in state revenue this year as global commodity prices remain low, the finance minister said on Wednesday.

The figure is a shortfall in the government's 2016 target of 1,822 trillion rupiah in revenue.

Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro told reporters the calculation was based on oil averaging $30 per barrel.

Lower-than-expected tax revenue may exacerbate the drop, he added.

_Reuters_


Indonesia Expects Rp 90t Drop in State Revenue in 2016: Finance inister | Jakarta Globe

just wishing India economic growth can take the hot place of Chinese economic slumps of today


----------



## Nike

Terminal Baru Bandara SorongSuasana di terminal baru Bandara Domine Eduard Osok, Sorong, Papua Barat, Sabtu (20/2). Pembangunan terminal baru Bandara Domine Edward Osok telah rampung dan dioperasikan untuk uji kelayakan sebelum peresmian pengoperasian oleh Presiden Joko Widodo. ANTARA FOTO/Sahrul Manda Tikupadang/pd/16






Terminal Baru Bandara SorongPenumpang melewati jalur pintu 2 menuju ke pesawat di Bandara Domine Eduard Osok, Sorong, Papua Barat, Sabtu (20/2). Pembangunan terminal baru Bandara Domine Edward Osok telah rampung dan dioperasikan untuk uji kelayakan sebelum peresmian pengoperasian oleh Presiden Joko Widodo. ANTARA FOTO/Sahrul Manda Tikupadang/pd/16

*Indonesia Turns to Manufacturing to Counter Commodities Slump*

*Cilegon.* At a factory surrounded by towering steel mills on the west side of Indonesia’s Java island, German engineering giant Siemens is ramping up production of steam condensers, turbines and other specialist parts to fit out power stations across the world.

The plant, a small repair shop 30 years ago but now covering the area of six soccer pitches, is a rare manufacturing success that Indonesian President Joko Widodo needs more of, as he tries to spur economic growth in the resource-rich archipelago amid tumbling commodity prices.

In pursuit of that goal, Joko last week liberalised dozens of sectors of the economy in what one minister called the biggest opening to foreign investors for 10 years.

It was the latest policy move to improve competitiveness and stimulate growth in Southeast Asia’s largest economy, which last year expanded by 4.8 percent, the slowest since 2009 and well below a 7 percent target.

So far, Joko, a former furniture exporter, has little to show for his push towards manufacturing.

Growth in the sector has lagged the overall economy since he took office in late 2014, and last year there were declines in output of major products including clothing, textiles and electrical equipment.

Thomas Lembong, once a Wall Street banker and now Joko’s trade minister, said turning things around would not be easy.

“We realise we’ve fallen very far behind,” he told Reuters, pointing to creaky infrastructure, patchy power supplies and slow progress on free-trade pacts to prise open Western markets.

“We’re changing direction after 10 years of drift towards narrow nationalism and protectionism.”

*World Trade Stalls*

The government has accelerated reforms, including cutting bureaucracy, promoting special economic zones and boosting spending on infrastructure projects like ports and roads.

It has also signalled greater openness to foreign trade by stating its intention to sign the Trans-Pacific Partnership, a U.S.-led trade pact, in what some see as a sign liberals are winning the argument over Indonesia’s economic future.

Trade tariffs, local-content requirements and other restrictions are still common, but Thomas said the benefits of free trade were now recognised more widely.

“Imports are an important part of the journey towards investment and exports,” he said, citing Chinese electronics firm Lenovo, which opened a plant in Indonesia in November after years of selling the country smartphones made entirely abroad.

Yet Indonesia faces daunting challenges to a manufacturing drive that mirrors a similar initiative, albeit on a larger scale, underway in India.

Across Asia, exporters are struggling as global trade stalls. In January, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) estimated the volume of world trade grew just 2.6 percent in 2015, the slowest in six years.

Japanese electronics firms Toshiba and Panasonic have shut factories in Indonesia as part of global restructurings, while a strike by workers at the Batam free-trade zone in January disrupted operations at an Apple subcontractor, prompting the firm to threaten a move to Vietnam.

Benedict Bingham, the IMF’s head in Jakarta, said Joko’s recent reforms had succeeded in shifting the debate away from protectionism towards competitiveness.

But foreign investors needed to be convinced the government was serious on reform, while domestic firms must cease practices centred on “extracting maximum rents” from Indonesia’s resources or markets and start competing internationally, Bingham said.

“That is quite a big shift we’re asking for.”

Local executive I Made Dana Tangkas, of the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association, says Indonesia needs to develop supporting industries to compete.

“The policy packages are positive for industry ... but they need to be improved,” he said, adding it is difficult to obtain car components locally even though raw materials are abundant.

*Commodity Collapse Hits Indonesia*

The collapse in prices for oil, gas and other commodities has caused economic distress across a country that depended heavily on natural resources as China boomed.

Industries like plantations and mining account for around one fifth of Indonesia’s gross domestic product and half its export earnings.

Coal, Indonesia’s largest export by far, sold for nearly $200 per tonne in world markets in mid-2008. Today it sells for around a quarter of that.

“It is hard to see ... how this economy is going to create higher productivity without a revival of the manufacturing sector,” said Rodrigo Chaves, the World Bank’s Jakarta head.

At the Siemens factory, General Manager Christof Cichon is positive about Indonesia’s manufacturing prospects, pointing to improved services from customs and investment officials.

He also says there are plans to expand the facility to meet growing demand.

Yet Cichon cannot conceal his frustrations.

Scrap metal is piling up on site because of regulations that mean it takes six weeks to process paperwork to sell to small traders outside the estate. The factory could use the space to increase its productive area by 1,000 square feet. It is another example of the irritants Joko must address to wrest market share from Asia’s larger, longer-established manufacturing centres.

_Additional reporting by Fransiska Nongoy_

_Reuters_
Business | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Govt to establish economic 
zone for MRO*
Farida Susanty, The Jakarta Post, Singapore | Business | Fri, February 19 2016, 8:50 AM


The government is on track to establish a special economic zone for companies involved in aircraft maintenance, repair and operations (MRO) services, after giving tax incentives in a bid to push forward the archipelago’s aviation industry.

Industry Minister Saleh Husin said the ministry was considering Bintan, Riau, to establish the special zone, as MRO facilities were already established there.

“There are requests from the companies to focus on one place to develop the MRO services, so it can be integrated,” he said on the sidelines of the Singapore Airshow recently.

Saleh added that Bintan had a strategic position as many airlines went to nearby Singapore for 
MRO. “We know that Singapore has limited space and it can be expensive to have MRO services there. Why don’t we develop it in a nearby location like Bintan, so people can switch to having the services there?” he said.

The government is said to be in ongoing discussions with companies like GMF AeroAsia, national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia’s MRO service subsidiary, on its facilities in Bintan, as well as other companies.

Currently, GMF is developing a hangar in Bintan, which is being built in a joint venture with Bintan Aviation Investments, a subsidiary of Singapore-based Gallant Venture, dating back to 2014.

Gallant Venture has the concession to build an airport in the area, which is slated to operate by 2017, with the company providing land for the hangar development for GMF. The hangar is slated to have the capacity to contain wide-body aircraft such as Boeing 747 and Airbus 330.

Meanwhile, the country’s biggest low-cost carrier Lion Air Group has also established an MRO service at nearby Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, which is close to Bintan.

Saleh said companies establishing MRO facilities in Bintan would get incentives that were applicable to special economic zones, as stipulated in the economic package.

The incentives would include a tax holiday or tax allowance, according to Saleh, adding to the scrapping of taxes on aircraft components for the industry.

The aircraft MRO business is estimated to be worth US$1 billion per year, with Indonesian businesses currently taking up only 30 percent.

There are an estimated 60-70 aviation MRO companies in Indonesia, with GMF AeroAsia the only one certified by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

GMF AeroAsia president director Richard Budihadianto said in an official statement that the expected total spending for MRO over the next five years would reach $32 million, with engine maintenance hitting $28 million worldwide, giving the opportunity for local MRO to access international markets.

Commenting on the plan, State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said she had also pushed Garuda Indonesia to negotiate with aircraft manufacturers such as Boeing and Airbus to hand over the servicing of their aircraft to Garuda, as it had purchased plenty of their products.

GMF signed a deal with Netherlands airline KLM worth $3.5 million on aircraft components and engine maintenance on Wednesday. It was estimated to have signed deals worth more than $100 million during the Singapore Airshow.

Rini also said the government was mulling other places for the MRO service area, including Biak in West Papua, Makassar in South Sulawesi, Manado in North Sulawesi and Kualanamu in North Sumatra.

“Basically just the places that can be easily reached by foreign airlines for servicing,” she said, adding that the government planned to establish the area in two years.

The government would also need to prepare the human resources and technicians needed for the industry.

Meanwhile, Indonesian aircraft parts manufacturer Pudak Scientific’s director Andreas Wangsanegara said he understood that MRO companies should probably be concentrated in Bintan, though he called on the government to also develop a specialized aircraft parts manufacturing area on Java.

---------------------

- See more at: Govt to establish economic zone for MRO | The Jakarta Post

*Japan licks wounds, enhances 
grip on autos*
Khoirul Amin, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, February 20 2016, 11:03 AM

Indonesia’s huge population and growing middle class continues to attract Japanese automakers and is helping to attenuate the East Asian country’s disappointment in its defeat to China for the US$5 billion high-speed rail project between Bandung and Jakarta.

In a recent move, Japanese auto giant Toyota Motor Corporation announced that it would invest Rp 5.4 trillion ($399.9 million) this year to expand its business in the country, where annual car sales have reached around 1 million units from just hundreds of thousands of units five years ago. 

“Toyota is doing serious business in Indonesia. This year alone, it will invest Rp 5.4 trillion after investing Rp 5 trillion in 2015,” said Industry Minister Saleh Husin in a statement, sharing his experiences from a recent visit to Nagoya, Japan. 

Toyota, which controls over a third of Indonesia’s car market, plans to invest a total of Rp 20 trillion in the largest car market in Southeast Asia from 2015 to 2019, according to data from the Industry Ministry. 

Last year, Japanese car brands accounted for 98 percent of total car sales. 

The country maintained its annual car demand at around 1 million units in 2015, signaling a strong appetite for new cars despite a six-year low in economic growth.

Auto sales in Indonesia have reached over 1 million units since 2012, when the country’s auto sales surged 24.8 percent from 894,000 cars in 2011. 

The strong car market in Indonesia has also enticed the Japanese component industry to review the possibility of joining with Indonesia’s local component industry. 

Early this month, a number of delegates from Fukuoka, one of Japan’s prefectures, paid a visit to the Industry Ministry office in Jakarta, to express their interest in partnering with Indonesia’s small and medium-sized component makers. 

“Indonesia’s market has rapidly grown and become the largest market in ASEAN. From an industrial view, the country has also become a leading production base,” said Fukuoka governor Ogawa Hiroshi. 

Fukuoka is home to well-known Japanese car brands Nissan, Toyota and Daihatsu. 

Japan’s continued commitment to Indonesia’s automotive industry highlights its profound business interest in Indonesia despite its recent defeat to China in the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project. 

Some analysts argued that the defeat could lead to a souring in relations between Indonesia and Japan given that the bullet train has become a source of pride for many Japanese people.

“Investment seeks profit. So when they lost the high-speed rail project, they began looking at other projects,” said Mahmud Syaltout, an international trade law and policy expert with University of 
Indonesia. 

He added that for Japanese automakers, investing in Indonesia would be beneficial because it would move them closer to raw materials, markets and human resources. 

Japan has maintained its position as one of the top sources of foreign direct investment in Indonesia, with total investment in the country hitting $2.9 billion last year. Japanese investment in the country makes it Indonesia’s third largest foreign investor after Singapore and Malaysia.

-------------------

- See more at: Japan licks wounds, enhances grip on autos | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Economy in brief: Vale 
records highest annual 
production*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, February 19 2016, 7:48 AM

Publicly listed nickel mine operator PT Vale Indonesia posted the highest annual production volume in its history last year. 

The production volume of 81,177 metric tons was 3 percent higher than the 2014 annual production volume.

Production volume in the fourth quarter of 2015 was 8 percent higher than that in 2014. That volume represents the highest quarterly production volume in its operation in Indonesia. 

Vale Indonesia, shares in which are traded on the Indonesia Stock Exchange under the code INCO, said in a statement Thursday that it would maintain its full year production target of around 80,000 tons this year. - See more at: Economy in brief: Vale records highest annual production | The Jakarta Post

*Govt to increase grip on 
industrial estates*
Khoirul Amin, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, February 18 2016, 10:58 AM

The government is planning to increase its grip on the country’s industrial estates by setting up a special unit under the Industry Ministry tasked with operating the industrial zones, a senior official said. 

In the first phase, the unit will be responsible for operating the government-initiated industrial zones. Later, it will be tasked to acquire several private-run industrial estates on the condition that it has enough money for the takeover.

“Industrial zones are principally infrastructure, which has become the government’s responsibility,” said Imam Haryono, the director general for industrial-estate development at the Industry Ministry.

Currently, only around 6 percent of the total 36,295 hectares of industrial zones in the country are managed by the government through state-owned enterprises or local administrations, with the 
remainder operated by private conglomerates.

Among existing industrial zones managed by state enterprises are Medan Industrial Estate in North Sumatra and Wijayakusuma Industrial Estate in Central Java. The government is struggling to lure investors to expand both industrial zones. 

Meanwhile, the Karawang International Industrial City (KIIC) and MM2100 industrial town — both in West Java — are operated by joint ventures of Sinarmas Land-Japan’s Itochu Corporation and Japanese Marubeni Corporation-Manunggal Group, respectively.

Both industrial estates were awarded by the Industry Ministry for their excellent facilities and environmental management. 

Imam said the new unit tasked with operating the industrial zones could, for example, acquire any existing privately managed industrial zones that were not well developed in two decades time.

He said, however, that any acquisition plan would very much depend on how much money the unit could earn once it was operational. The unit, which will be known as a public service agency (BLU), will be under the Industry’s Ministry directorate general for industrial-state development.

Imam said his ministry had submitted a letter regarding the plan to the Administrative and Bureaucratic Reform Ministry and expected that it would soon receive a response.

Industrial Estate Association (HKI) chairman Sanny Iskandar welcomed the government’s plan, saying it was common in many countries that infrastructure in industrial zones were integrated with the government’s development plans.

Private companies were invited to develop the majority of industrial zones due to the government’s small budget, he said.

Under the administration of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, the government has earmarked 14 areas outside Java to be developed as new industrial zones in an attempt to create even economic development. Fifty out of 74 existing industrial zones are located in Java, according to data from the Industry Ministry.

The planned 14 new industrial estates are estimated to require 28,854-ha of land and provide jobs for 962,800 people.

Among the targeted areas for the new industrial zones are Teluk Bintuni (West Papua), Bitung (North Sulawesi), Konawe (Southeast Sulawesi), Ketapang (West Kalimantan), Tanggamus (Lampung) and Sei Mangkei (North Sumatra).

Of the 14 new industrial areas, six are set to be operated by the government through state enterprises and local administrations, and the remaining eight will be managed by private companies.

Imam said that the presence of the BLU was expected to improve the facilitation of tenants and lead to 60 percent of industrial activities in the country being carried out inside the industrial zones in the next 20 years.

The establishment of the BLU is mandated by a new industrial zone regulation, which took effect in December 28 last year.

The new regulation also drops the requirement for each tenant company in industrial zones to perform an Environmental Impact Analysis (Amdal) if the industrial zone already has one. - See more at: Govt to increase grip on industrial estates | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latest render for Medan Kualanamu Toll Road






Merah Putih Bridge construction progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to reduce up to 1.9 tons of plastic garbage*
Minggu, 21 Februari 2016 00:05 WIB | 549 Views

Bekasi, West Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesia plans to reduce its plastic garbage by up to 1.9 tons in a year through its garbage reduction program.

"The program will be implemented simultaneously across 22 cities in Indonesia, starting from February 21 in conjunction with the National Waste Care Day," head of the Directorate of Waste Management of the Ministry of Environment and Forestry, Sudirman, said here on Saturday.

He said national garbage production in a year has reached 64 million tons.

"Around 14 percent of the garbage comprises plastic, weighing 8.9 million tons," he said, after his speech at "Public 
Dialogue: Boosting the Use of Garbage Gas as Electricity Energy and Development of Regional Dumping Site" at Bantargebang integrated garbage management plant here on Saturday.

He said efforts to reduce the plastic garbage were in line with the governments National Mid-Term Development Plan to reduce national garbage by around 11 percent in 2016.

"One of the efforts is aimed at reducing plastic bags via this program," he said.
Sudirman said the plan would be carried out in stages, with the retail shopping centers being the first target.

He said later the consumers would be required to pay Rp200 per bag to carry their groceries.

"The policy will certainly be implemented in stages at traditional marketplaces," he said.
If the evaluation showed that plastic garbage dropped has significantly, then an increase in the price of plastic bag can be considered, he said.

The proceeds from the sale of plastic bags will later be accumulated and ploughed back into the retail shops economy to be used to support community welfare programs, he said. (*)

Indonesia to reduce up to 1.9 tons of plastic garbage - ANTARA News

*Road construction in Papua costs Rp15 billion per kilometer*
Rabu, 17 Februari 2016 10:26 WIB | 1.032 Views

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - Road construction in interior areas in Papua cost up to Rp15 billion per kilometer, an provincial official said.

The cost is especially expensive as there is no access road to the interior areas, the Papua National Road Office Oesman Marbun said.

"All provisions and equipment have to be carried by air to the project locations. Heavy equipment have to be dismantled before being loaded into helicopter," Oesman said here on Wednesday.

He said the government has been committed to bringing modernity to the interior areas by building road despite the difficult terrain. 

Economic development has been lagging far behind in Papua partly because of the high cost of building infrastructure especially road to link the many small village scattered in the mountainous region.

President Joko Widodo has pledged acceleration of development of Papua during his repeated visits to the countrys easternmost region.

So far highways available in Papua are only those linking Nabire-Wagete-Enarotali, Waropko -Tanah Merah-Merauke and Wamena-Tolikara-Puncak-Puncak Jaya, Oesman Marbun said.

Security problem also hampers development in Papua with separatists still hiding in the jungles waiting for opportunity to create trouble.(*)

Road construction in Papua costs Rp15 billion per kilometer - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Ministry asked to withdraw POF labelled products from market*
Minggu, 21 Februari 2016 19:00 WIB | 510 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Commission IV on food affairs of the House of Representatives (DPR) has called on the Trade Ministry to withdraw imported palm oil free (POF) labelled products from the market.

Commission IV Deputy Chairman Viva Yoga Mauladi said here over the weekend that the POF labeling was a form of anti-palm oil campaign launched by the European Union and the United States.

The House Commission therefore regretted the entry into the Indonesian market of a POF labelled snack product.

Viva said the Indonesian government was developing palm oil-based commodity as a strategic product. 

The presence of a POF labelled product in the Ranch Market outlets in Jakarta is proof that the trade ministry has been unaware of it and the product has entered the country beyond its control, he said.

Viva Yoga Mauladi, who is also a politician of the National Mandate Party (PAN), said that packaged food products imported by Indonesia should preferably be Indonesian palm oil-based (CPO). 

This could help Indonesian oil palm farmers who control 43 percent of the countrys nine million hectares of oil palm plantations, he said.

He said that regulation on this was needed to protect the market at home from being flooded by non-CPO-based foreign vegetable oil products. 

A number of countries in Europe such as France, Belgium and Italy have been imposing a regulation on the POF labeling for non-CPO vegetable oil products.

"We have sent a letter to Trade Minister Thomas Lembong to regret the entry into Indonesia of products with POF labeling. We asked that the products are withdrawn from the market," said Secretary General of the Indonesian Palm Oil Business Association (Gapki) Togar Sitanggang.

He said that the importation of the POF labeled products was counterproductive to the government efforts to popularize Indonesias eco-friendly palm oil abroad.

"This is a serious blow on the national oil palm industry in Indonesia where some 43 percent of oil palm plantations in Indonesia are owned by local farmers. Farmers also produce some 30 percent of CPO production," Togar said.

Currently, there are some four million families who are directly involved in the oil palm industry. If a family has some four to five embers, then about 16 million to 20 million people depend on oil palm plantations and industry.

Tohar said his side has found packaged snack with the POF label being sold in the Ranch Market, Lotte Avenue and Oakwood in Kuningan, Jakarta.

The products were imported from Italy.

The director general for internal trade, Srie Agustina of the Ministry of Trade, said the POF labeling indirectly discredited oil palm production. It constituted a covert negative campaign against oil palm products.

"We will check it in the field," she said.

She said labeling for a food product is allowed to provide information and increase competitiveness such as through the HCCP certification or a label for an award winner.(*)

Ministry asked to withdraw POF labelled products from market - ANTARA News

so many countries feel threatened of our palm oil industries, especially US, French, Brazil and Italy to name a few. We had allies in Netherlands, Germany, China, India and Belgium.


----------



## MarveL

The latest Economist magazine , published yesterday ( February 19, 2016 ) in Global Stock Markets showed Indonesia's stock market performance is the best per February 17, 2016 (year -to -date ) . In US $







In annual terms (year-on-year) Indonesian stock index is still negative 11.35 percent in rupiah and in US $ minus 16.7 percent per February 10, 2016. However, when compared with most developing countries or emerging markets and some advanced countries, Indonesia's position is still better.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

[Ekonografik] INDONESIA, SURGA PERIKANAN DUNIA

Sebagai negara yang memiliki luas wilayah perairan mencapai 5,8 juta km² dan garis pantai sepanjang 91 ribu km, Indonesia dikenal sebagai salah satu negara yang menjadi surga perikanan dunia. Bahkan, Indonesia menjadi pemasok utama produk-produk perikanan, seperti tuna, rumput laut, udang dan kepiting.

Sayangnya pemerintah masih belum mengutamakan SDA yang ada di laut, masih fokus yg ada di darat


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The best Formula 1 car Manor racing team has produced until today, will be used by Indonesian rookie, Rio Haryanto




_Manor Racing introduces new MRT05 Formula 1 car in Barcelona test - F1 news - AUTOSPORT.com _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Emerging Market ETFs Snap 6-Week Losing Streak; Indonesia Leads
_Last week, stock funds collected $96.2 million and bond funds added $145.8 million. The MSCI Emerging Markets Index advanced 4.2 percent in the week. The biggest change was in Indonesia, where funds collected $51.2 million, compared with $38.7 million of inflows the previous week. Investors contributed $44.2 million to stock funds and $7 million to bonds. Emerging Market ETFs Snap 6-Week Losing Streak; Indonesia Leads - Bloomberg Business_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to expand seafood market to England*
Selasa, 23 Februari 2016 00:12 WIB | 486 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian government, through the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Resources, will work to expand the seafood market to England and North Ireland as part of an MoU for maritime cooperation signed by the two countries in July 2015. 
"The UK is the biggest seafood market for Indonesia, and the European Union accounts for 60 percent of our total seafood market," Deputy Minister for Maritime Sovereignty Arif Havas Oegroseno said on the sidelines of the "Bilateral Maritime Workshop" here on Monday.
With a large market, Great Britain is considered as setting the standards in the seafood market in the world.
"Through our collaboration with the British, we could manage our shrimps, fishes, or other seafood species to meet the world standards as well as increase the production," Havas stated.
In addition, he said, cooperation on marine fisheries between the two countries was also considered as an opportunity to introduce Indonesian seafood products which were free of any illegal practices, including slavery.
Indonesia and the UK have initiated maritime cooperation through the Bilateral Maritime Forum, a meeting of which would be held in London next April.
The UK was one of the maritime countries, known for its experience and high end technology in the field.
Therefore, the workshop held in Jakarta was expected to focus on some maritime issues which would be later discussed in the forum in London.
Besides expanding the seafood market, the Indonesia-UK cooperation would also involve education, maritime investment in the shipbuilding field and exchange of information on international maritime law.(*)
Indonesia to expand seafood market to England - ANTARA News




-----------------------------
US Company Interested in Building Software Monitoring Center
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Franky Sibarani said that a US-based company had expressed interest to build a software Monitoring center in Indonesia.

Franky added that the software monitoring center would serve a function to digitalize a 10 gigawatt power plant. Franky explained that the digital power plant would be one of the largest digital centers outside the United States.

The project was a strategic one and in line with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s ambition to make Indonesia as the center of digital economy in South East Asia by 2020. The ambition could be realized by optimizing Indonesian assets, namely the growing middle class population, the growth of e-commerce businesses and startups.

Franky revealed that the company interested in building the digital center has an Indonesian entity.

“The communication made with the US company will be followed up by its representative in Indonesia,” Franky said in a press release in Jakarta on Saturday, February 20, 2016.

The power plant digitalization would make the power plant to serve as a battery saving trillions of rupiah. Information gained from the company’s official website revealed that the company had worked on a digital wind farm and reached cost saving of US$100 million.

During a meeting with the BKPM head, the US company pointed out several developments in Indonesia, including cooperation with the state railway company and the state electricity company. The investor also mentioned about cooperation with a national airline.



*BISNIS.COM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Emerging Market ETFs Snap 6-Week Losing Streak; Indonesia Leads
> _Last week, stock funds collected $96.2 million and bond funds added $145.8 million. The MSCI Emerging Markets Index advanced 4.2 percent in the week. The biggest change was in Indonesia, where funds collected $51.2 million, compared with $38.7 million of inflows the previous week. Investors contributed $44.2 million to stock funds and $7 million to bonds. Emerging Market ETFs Snap 6-Week Losing Streak; Indonesia Leads - Bloomberg Business_
> 
> View attachment 294958



*Feb. 22, 2016 1:32 a.m. ET*
*Indonesia: A Bubble Deflating?*

Indonesia is all of a sudden foreign investors’ darling again this year.

While foreigners are fleeing other Asian markets, Indonesia is bucking the general trend. For the last three weeks, foreign investors were net buyers, totaling $449 million. *Bank Indonesia* last week cut its benchmark interest rates for the second time this year.

As a result, Indonesia has become very expensive. On a price-to-book versus return-on-equity basis, Indonesia’s valuation premium has risen to 66% versus its Asian counterparts, data provided by *Credit Suisse* shows. While history is not always a good guide, in the six previous examples when a market’s valuation premium reached above 60%, the average under-performance was 13%, 18% and 26% in the 3, 6, and 12 months after. In June 2013 when Indonesia was this expensive, Indonesian stocks under-performed Asian markets by 27.6% and 33.4% in 3 and 6 months.

As such, “while there is always a risk that overvalued markets stay overvalued (like the Philippines) given global recession/ China systemic risk concerns, we reiterate our Underweight call on Indonesia given history and as implied ROE is 24% (current ROE just 16.1%) and Indonesia is still seeing EPS downgrades,” wrote strategist *Sakthi Siva*. Indonesia’s publicly listed companies saw their 2016 earnings consensus cut by 20% in the last year.

The rupiah gained 0.46% today to 13,446 per dollar, as Asian currencies go broadly higher. The Jakarta Index is little changed today. Year-to-date, the* iShares MSCI Indonesia ETF* (EIDO) gained 6%.

Indonesia: A Bubble Deflating? - Asia Stocks to Watch - Barrons.com


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia`s Economy to Enter Golden Era in 2020: Observer*
TUESDAY, 23 FEBRUARY, 2016 | 11:50 WIB





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta*-E-commerce observer from Bandung Technology Institute (ITB), Kun Arief Cahyantoro said that between 2010-2030 Indonesia would enter a golden era in its economic growth because of Indonesia's demographic bonus.

“The demographic bonus is when the share of working-age population is larger than the share of non-working age population. The working-age population is a group of people categorized as strong customers and is large in number,” Kun Arief said in Locanda Cafe, Monday, February 22, 2016.

Indonesia’s economic growth would be supported by demographic condition; the rise in number of working-age popluation. Young Indonesian citizens in the time span would enter strong customer phase.


Kun Arief explained that there are only five countries in the world which has experienced the phenomenon. The latest one is China whose economy were growing rapidly. “Indonesia’s [economy] would significantly improve in 2020.”

However, the increase of shopping desire could still be hampered by a few problems, especially during online shopping. Consumers are often open online shops to only check prices then shop at other places.

And then the fear of fraud; many still need to physically touch the merchandise or try it before purchasing it. The final problem is the lack of online payment facility in e-commerce. “I hope that all challenges in e-commerce could be addressed before we reach the golden era,” Kun said.

E-commerce must be one of the main supporting factors of economic growth since working-age may become investment of growth and investment booster. If we fail to prepare the strategy, economic potential would be hard to be maximized. E-commerce must be able to entice consumers to be real buyers.


*Indonesia`s Economy to Enter Golden Era in 2020: Observer | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Welcome to the next sweet spot: Indonesia 

_Indonesia could be as sweet as Vietnam for many investors in the near future if all the stimulus packages aimed at providing a better investment climate are smoothly implemented. Korean Chamber of Commerce and Industry in Indonesia (Kocham) chairman CK Song said on Tuesday that Indonesia was already on the right track for becoming as competitive as Vietnam in attracting foreign investment, but that it would take time for Southeast Asia’s largest economy to fix numerous problems._






“I have a very strong positive feeling about future Indonesia. Even now it’s quite difficult, but I think they’ll get over the situation very quickly,” he said on the sidelines of Kocham’s 2016 business dialogue.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) flowing into the country of 90 million people hit a record high of US$14.5 billion last year. Indonesia recorded a higher FDI of Rp 365.9 trillion ($27.3 billion), but it was ranked 109th in the index due to an unfavorable investment climate.

Recognizing the weakness, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has launched 10 economic stimulus packages over the last six months to boost investment and the business climate in the Southeast Asia’s economic giant.

Song emphasized that communications and synergy among ministries would be the key to implementing all the stimulus packages.

Both the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) and the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo) have lauded all the packages and expressed an expectation that they will be well-implemented and create jobs for many.

The stimulus packages address many different things, ranging from licensing procedures to the “negative investment list” (DNI), which covers sectors in which restrictions on foreign investment apply.

“The purpose of deregulation is not liberalization but modernization. We need to analyze how developed countries achieve their success [...],” said Trade Minister Thomas Lembong in his opening speech at the event.

He said in front of dozens Korean business players attending the event that Indonesia was among the countries with the least number of trade agreements, and it aimed to increase its number to gain greater market access.

Having joined the ASEAN Community, Indonesia is now in the process of resuming talks on the Indonesia-European Union (EU) comprehensive economic partnership agreement (CEPA) and is reviewing benefits and drawbacks of joining the US-led Trans Pacific Partnership.

The TPP is expected to expand the country’s market access to the 12 Pacific Rim countries also in the partnership.

South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia, Choi Tai Young, said that many Korean businesses were now also looking at whether Indonesia would eventually join the TPP.

Korean FDI to Indonesia increased by 8 percent year-on-year to $1.2 billion last year, while its investment through other countries or through joint-ventures with other countries surged by 26 percent to $1.6 billion, according to data from the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM).

_Welcome to the next sweet spot: Indonesia | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*Jakarta. *The Indonesia Automotive Industry Association, the country's automotive business lobby, announced on Tuesday (23/02) its new board for the next four years, which will have the task to boost car exports this year to make up for declining domestic sales.

Yohannes Nangoi, Isuzu Astra Motor Indonesia president director, will lead the association, known as Gaikindo, until 2020, replacing Sudirman M Rusdi. He will work with other well-known figures in Indonesia's automotive industry, such as the former president director of Hyundai Indonesia, Jongkie D. Sugiarto, who remains at the board as a deputy chairman.

"The association's role in the future will become more important in providing input for the government during the decision and program-making process to cater to the needs of players in the automotive industry. The industry should be able to grow and improve its contribution to the nation's economy," Industry Minister Saleh Husin said in a statement.

The government expects Gaikindo's new board members to increase car production to 2.5 million units a year by 2020, Saleh said. Last year, the industry produced 1.2 million units, 40 percent below its capacity of two million units a year.

Car sales declined for a second year in a row last year to one million, meaning that producers must boost exports to meet government expectations, Saleh said.

This year Gaikindo targets domestic automotive sales to grow 10 percent to 1.1 million. The association, however, isn't showing much confidence in exports as it only targets to send 200,000 units abroad this year, or about the same as last year.

Last year was indeed a tough period for the automotive industry. Non-Japanese producers like Ford Motor Company had to close its operations in the country and Malaysia's Proton laid off its employees.

"In the future, we will become a friend for all car producers without seeing its brand, group or the country of origin," said Yohannes Nangoi.

Yohannes said Gaikindo will continue to act as a bridge between automotive producers and the government.

The following is the new makeup of the Gaikindo board:

Chief consultant: Soebronto Laras Consultant I: Prijono Sugiarto Consultant II: Sudirman M. Rusdi Supervisor: Bambang Trisulo

Chairman: Yohannes Nangoi Deputy chairman I: Jongkie Sugiarto Deputy chairman II: Erlan Krisnaring Cahyono Deputy chairman III: Rizwan Alamsjah Deputy chairman IV: Bambang Subijanto Deputy chairman V: Teddy Irawan Deputy chairman VI: Ary A. Mariano Treasury: Anton Kemal Taslikumonty





*Sari Roti Maker Expands to the Philippines*
Jakarta. Nippon Indosari Corpindo, the listed manufacturer of Sari Roti bread, has established a joint venture in the Philippines with local food manufacturer Monde Nissin Corporation, the company said in a statement on Tuesday (23/02).

The move is part of the company's strategy to expand its market and tap into 101 million customers in the Southeast Asia country, Sri Mulyana Nippon Indosari's corporate secretary, said in the statement.

The company pledged $6.87 million to the joint venture, taking a 55 percent stake in the enterprise, Sri said. Nissan contributed $5.63 million for the joint venture capital.

The Philippine joint venture will start production in 2017.

Nippon Indosari currently operates 10 bread plants in Indonesia, capable of producing four million loafs of bread a day.

The company's share dropped 3.7 percent to Rp 1,300 on Tuesday at the Indonesia Stock Exchange, in line with the 0.3 decline in the benchmark index.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Evolving Indonesia - Jokowi's Mission 
_When Indonesian President Joko Widodo took power in 2014, he promised a change in politics to boost economic growth, attract more foreign investment and speed up infrastructure projects. Bloomberg's Haslinda Amin travels with Jokowi as he tries to deliver on these promises. (Source: Bloomberg) _





_*22 minutes video*: Evolving Indonesia - Jokowi's Mission - Bloomberg Business_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Terminal 3 service must compete with Changi: Minister*
Rabu, 24 Februari 2016 19:08 WIB | 731 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Minister of State-Owned Enterprises, Rini Soemarno, said the Terminal 3 Ultimate at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport should compete with the Changi airport, Singapore.

"I am proud to see the progress of construction at Terminal 3. All work is proceeding as per target and the results are good. Thus, my understanding is that Soekarno-Hatta airport will deliver even better service than the Changi Airport of Singapore," Rini said here on Wednesday.

The minister also witnessed the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the lending facility at Rp2.1 trillion from three state-owned banks, namely, Bank BNI, Bank Mandiri and Bank BRI.

Rini said the earlier Terminal 3 will be connected to the Terminal 3 Ultimate that is equipped with better and modern facilities.

She hoped that the Soekarno-Hatta Airport, particularly the Terminal 3 Ultimate, can achieve five star ranking from Sky Track, which will help promote Indonesia as a world tourism destination.

Additionally, the Director of Angkasa Pura II Budi Karya Sumadi said the construction of Terminal 3 Ultimate has entered the last phase.

"We hope that the first phase of Terminal 3 Ultimate will become operational in May 2016. We can use some areas in the terminal before the Lebaran Day," Sumadi said.

The Angkasa Pura II will revitalize Terminal 1 and Terminal 2, including the expansion of east cross taxi way that will enable the wide body airplanes, such as Boeing 777, to land and take off.

Sumadi said the first phase of Terminal 3 Ultimate will be utilized by Garuda Indonesia airways and the Sky Team members.

The Terminal 3 Ultimate is now spread over 333,101 square meters, and can accommodate 25 million passengers a year.

The authority plans to accomplish the construction of Terminal 3 Ultimate by 2019 with an additional runway of 3,000 meters x 60 meters.(*)

Terminal 3 service must compete with Changi: Minister - ANTARA News







Izin Investasi InfrastrukturPemandangan sejumlah gedung bertingkat di kawasan Jakarta Selatan, Rabu (24/2). Pemerintah melalui Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal memberlakukan kemudahan layanan izin investasi 3 jam bagi investor bidang infrastruktur sebagai langkah untuk mempercepat pembangunan infrastruktur. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)








Izin Investasi InfrastrukturPemandangan sejumlah gedung bertingkat di kawasan Jakarta Selatan, Rabu (24/2). Pemerintah melalui Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal memberlakukan kemudahan layanan izin investasi 3 jam bagi investor bidang infrastruktur sebagai langkah untuk mempercepat pembangunan infrastruktur. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

*Growth of automotive industry encouraging: Minister*
Kamis, 25 Februari 2016 23:09 WIB | 443 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian automotive industry is increasingly undergoing good growth as evident in the increasing investment by automotive factories in the country, Industry Minister Saleh Husin said.

"The growth of the automotive industry is good. Toyota for example has invested some Rp20 trillion for its automotive development from 2015 to 2019," noted the minister here Thursday.

Toyota had spent Rp5 trillion in 2015 and would invest Rp5.4 trillion in 2016, he said.

Based on the industry ministrys data, Toyota controls about 31 to 32 percent of the automotive market in Indonesia. It has made an investment of Rp40 trillion in Indonesia up to 2014 while in the period of 2015 - 2019, Toyota is to complete the construction of its machine factory in Karawang, West Java.

He appreciated other automotive industries which are serious in investing in Indonesia by opening new factories, either for assembling or for manufacturing of spare parts, Saleh Husin said.

"Mitsubishi has built a new factory worth Rp3.5 trillion and Wuling of China has made an investment of Rp11 trillion," Saleh Husin remarked.

His ministry has coordinated with the relevant ministries to maintain the investment climate in Indonesia. With investment climate being maintained, investors would not move to neighboring countries, the minister acknowledged.

"If Vietnam offers incentives, the investors will move to that country. So, we have to compete with it. In short, we are coordinating with other ministries to create convenient and conducive investment climate," he said. 

The decision of Ford to stop operations in Indonesia was not a signal of decline in investment interest in automotive industry in the country, Chief of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), Franky Sibarani said late last month.

Fords decision to stop operations in the country would have no impact on investment in the automotive industry in Indonesia, Franky Sibarani said. 

"Interest is still strong in venturing into the automotive industry in the country," he added.

Ford has operated only as a car importer, offering after sales service, maintenance and repair, he said.

"It has no license in the automotive industry," he added.

PT Ford Motor Indonesia, an Indonesian business unit of Ford, the producer of American cars, has announced its plan to stop operations in the country before the end of this year.

PT FMI said in its electronic letter that it saw no prospects of profit in its operation in the country. The company, however, assured its customers that it would continue to facilitate supply of services and spare parts for Indonesia.

Based on data at BKPM, total investment in the country in industry producing transport equipment including automotive industry was valued at Rp23.57 trillion in 2015, up 6.5 percent from the previous year.

Foreign investments in the automotive sector both in manufacturing and services (trade and repairs) were valued at Rp21.6 trillion in 2015, up 13 percent from the year before.

Meanwhile, Chinese automotive company Wuling is building a car factory with total investment of US$397.4 million to be completed in 2017.

Fifteen automotive component producers would cooperate with Wuling, which would produce cars the type of multipurpose vehicles (MPV), Franky said.

Wuling will have a production capacity of 84,000 units a year and would have a spare parts plant.

Based on data at OICA (International Organization of Motor Vehicle Manufacturers), the ratio to population in Indonesia is 77 to 1,000 as against 397 to 1,000 in Malaysia.

The ratio shows that the market still has high potential in Indonesia.(*)

*Indonesia offering 10 main tourism destinations dubbed as "new balis"*
Kamis, 25 Februari 2016 22:08 WIB | 339 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Tourism is offering 10 prioritized tourism destinations known as the "10 New Balis" to boost the national tourism industry.

Minister of Tourism Arief Yahya stated here on Thursday that the term "new Bali" is an idiomatic expression being used with the expectation that the offered new destinations would attract as many tourists as those visiting Bali Island.

The ten prioritized tourism destinations in 2016 are Lake Toba (North Sumatra), Belitung (Bangka Belitung), Tanjung Lesung (Banten), Seribu Islands ( Jakarta), Borobudur Temple (Central Java), Mount Bromo (East Java), Mandalika Lombok (West Nusa Tenggara), Komodo Island (East Nusa Tenggara), Wakatobi National Park (Southeast Sulawesi), and Morotai (North Maluku).

Meanwhile, Bali is one of Indonesias iconic tourism destinations, which attracts some four million tourists a year, or 40 percent of the total tourists visiting the country.

"Bali is a destination that already occupies a prestigious spot on the worlds tourism map," Minister Yahya stated.

However, the ten prioritized destinations will not be developed to resemble Bali as each of them has distinct characteristics.

"They each have their own combination of nature and culture to offer. Such diversity will make us rich in terms of the attractions, culture, and traditions. The uniqueness of each region can be explored," Yahya remarked.

The government intends to boost the number of foreign tourist arrivals, which is expected to reach 20 million by 2019.

Meanwhile, data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) revealed that the Indonesian tourism industry grew by 7.2 percent last year, well above the global average of 4.4 percent.

Moreover, the number of tourist arrivals in Indonesia last year exceeded the government-set target of 10 million.(*)





*Sampoerna collects the award from Thomson Reuters*
Kamis, 25 Februari 2016 15:43 WIB | 417 Views

JAKARTA, February 24, 2016 (Antara) – The successful Rp. 20.768 trillion (USD 1.5 billion*) rights issuance of PT HM Sampoerna Tbk. (Sampoerna/IDX: HMSP), the leading tobacco company in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy, has again won global recognition. Thomson Reuters, the world's leading source of intelligent information for businesses and professionals, awarded Sampoerna with the 2015 International Financing Review (IFR) Asia Award in the “Indonesia Capital Markets Deal” category. Sampoerna’s Director of Finance, Michael Sandritter, received the award in Hong Kong on behalf of the company.

The IFR Asia Awards is part of the Thomson Reuters Awards for Excellence, recognizing corporate and individual success in the global financial industry. 

_“Pulling off a sizable equity offering in a country where macroeconomic indicators and the currency are both pointing down is no mean feat,”_ said Thomson Reuters in its written remarks on Sampoerna’s 269.7 million shares issued.

The Rights Issue, completed in November 2015, was the largest-ever secondary placement in Southeast Asia and also the largest equity offering in Indonesia since 2008. The Rights Issue attracted both domestic and foreign investment, with capital from foreign investors translating into currency inflows into the country, demonstrating confidence in both the Indonesian economy and stock market. 

As a result, Sampoerna’s market capitalization of Rp. 504.238 trillion (USD 37,313 billion) as of February 22, 2016, is currently the largest in Indonesia. In addition, Sampoerna is also the country’s largest tax payer.

_“The Indonesian company’s strong management, the defensive nature of the business and its likely entry into the local benchmark index made the stock a must-have for local and international investors and paved the way for a premium pricing,”_ said Thomson Reuters.

Mr. Sandritter expressed his appreciation for the award. _“The award inspires us to work even harder for all of our adult-smokers, business partners and shareholders. Sampoerna’s decision to conduct the Rights Issue, and investors’ overwhelming positive response to the deal, indicates broad confidence in Indonesia and its long-term prospects,”_ said Mr. Sandritter, a member of Sampoerna’s Board of Directors.

In January 2016, Sampoerna also received the 2015 FinanceAsia Achievement Award in the "Best Indonesia Deal" category.

About PT HM Sampoerna Tbk.
Founded in 1913, Sampoerna -- an affiliate of PT Philip Morris Indonesia and part of Philip Morris International Inc. -- is the leading Indonesian tobacco company, focusing primarily on the production and sale of clove cigarettes. In 2015, Sampoerna held a 35.0% market share driven by its strong brand portfolio, including _Dji Sam Soe_ and _A Mild_ in the premium price segment and_Sampoerna Kretek_ and _U Mild_ in the mid-price segment. Sampoerna operates seven production facilities in Java and partners with 38 Third Party Operators, employing – directly and indirectly – a total of approximately 70,000 employees, mostly in the production of hand-rolled clove cigarettes. Sampoerna distributes its products via more than 100 sales and distribution area offices across Indonesia. 
Sampoerna is the largest company by market capitalization on the Indonesian Stock Exchange, where it trades under the ticker symbol “HMSP.” Sampoerna was Indonesia’s largest taxpayer in 2015, with payments to the Government of more than Rp. 67 trillion.
For further information, please visit: www.sampoerna.com

Media Contact:

Elvira Lianita
Head of Regulatory Affairs, International Trade, & Communications
PT HM Sampoerna Tbk. 
Tel. +62 21 515 1234
Fax. +62 21 515 2234
Email elvira.lianita@sampoerna.com

*PT Astra International Tbk reports Rp14.5 trillion net profit*
Jumat, 26 Februari 2016 02:11 WIB | 26 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News - PT Astra International Tbk.s reported net profit of Rp14.46 trillion in 2015, down 25 percent from the Rp19.19 trillion recorded in the previous year.
"The Astra Group suffered business challenges during the whole of 2015 making its net profit drop. Excluding non-cash cost expenses stemming from depreciation of coal mine property value in 2015 and the years before, the corporations net profit declined by 20 percent to Rp16 trillion," President Director, Prijono Sugiarto, said in a press release received here on Thursday.
He said he had remained wary of future business prospects, but with the companys capability to produce good cash and a strong financial balance sheet, Astra International Tbk. would continue to invest in the future and be ready to adopt any opportunity stemming from an improvement in the economic conditions.
Astras consolidated net income was down 9 percent to Rp184.2 trillion in 2015, owing to a decline in the automotive segment, heavy equipment, mining and agribusinesses.
"In 2015, the company faced a reduction in commodity prices and domestic consumption, while competition from the car sales sector increased and the quality of corporate credit dropped due to a decline in contribution from all sectors, except information technology," he said. 
He also explained that the Astra Groups business lines covered automotive, financial service, heavy equipment and mining, agribusiness, infrastructure, logistic and others, and information technology.
The net profit contribution from the groups automotive business was down 12 percent to Rp7.5 trillion, while financial services contribution slipped by 25 percent to Rp3.6 trillion.
Net contribution of the heavy equipment and mining business sector to the Astra Group dropped by 28 percent to Rp2.3 trillion and agribusiness by 75 percent to Rp493 billion.
Net profit from infrastructure, logistics and other segments was down 17 percent to Rp406 billion. Only the information technology segment reported an increase of 2 percent in net profit to Rp204 billion.(*)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 New CC-300 locomotives, produced by PT.INKA, valued around $15 million, ordered by the Ministry of Transportation, currently undergoing completion.

_PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) di Kota Madiun, Jawa Timur, saat ini sedang menggarap lima unit lokomotif tipe DH CC-300 pesanan dari pemerintah dalam hal ini Kementerian Perhubungan dengan nilai kontrak masing-masing Rp40 miliar. PT INKA mengklaim lokomotif tersebut sebagai lokomotif anti banjir, karena memiliki sistem kelistrikan yang terintegrasi dengan penggerak diesel hidrolik yang diletakkan di bagian atas lokomotif, sehingga kereta tetap dapat melaju meski rel tergenang air setinggi 1 meter._










_Teknisi memeriksa lokomotif anti banjir berkode DH CC 300 yang baru selesai dikerjakan PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) di Madiun, Jawa Timur, Jumat (26/2/2016). _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

^adawwwtampangnya gitu kali laee....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian children from the Lolibu & Tambelado villages of the far-flung islands of southeast Sulawesi going to school using canoe. 
_Konawe Selatan: Siswa Sekolah Dasar Negeri 4 Laonti mendayung sampan menuju ke sekolah mereka di Desa Woru-Woru, Kecamatan Laonti, Kabupaten Konawe Selatan, Sulawesi Tenggara, Kamis (25/2/2016). Sebagian siswa SD Negeri 4 Laonti asal Desa Lolibu dan Tambelado mengunakan sampan untuk bersekolah karena tidak tersedianya akses jalan darat._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Movies] New official still from Beyond Skyline




_The Chief vs Alien_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Capital influx, optimism shore up rupiah
_Capital inflows are lending support to the rupiah and stoking confidence in the currency as Indonesia’s economy is pulsating again. The Indonesian Stock Exchange (IDX) reported on Friday that total net buys in the stock market reached Rp 1.53 trillion (US$114.06 million) since the beginning of this year._







In the secondary government bond (SBN) market, data from the Finance Ministry’s financing and risk management office (DJPPR) show that ownership by non-residents — including foreign governments and central banks — have remained solid as well. Non-residents held Rp 592.12 trillion-worth of debt papers as of Feb. 24, accounting for 39 percent of the total.

The inflows have helped the rupiah strengthen against the greenback. The currency closed at 13,389 per US dollar on Friday, appreciating by 0.9 percent within a week. Since the end of last year, the rupiah has strengthened by 3 percent, making it one of the best-performing currencies in Asian emerging markets.

readmore: _Capital influx, optimism shore up rupiah | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## katarabhumi

*Pertamina adds 10 ships next year*

_*8 ships are build locally in Indonesia, and 2 are build in China.*_

TRIBUNNEWS.COM, LAMONGAN - PT Pertamina (Persero) bakal menambah armada kapal angkut minyak mentah di 2017. Perseroan menargetkan 10 kapal baru siap beroperasi tahun depan.

"Sekarang punya 66 kapal jadi tahun depan sudah 76 unit," ujar New Ship project coordinator Pertamina, I Ketut Sudana di galangan kapal PT Daya Radar Utama di Lamongan, Jawa timur Sabtu (27/2/2016).
Ketut menjelaskan dari total 10 kapal tersebut, 2 kapal di produksi di China, sedangkan 8 lainnya diproduksi di Indonesia.

2 Unit di kerjakan PT. Anggrek Hitam Shipyard Batam, 3 dikerjakan PT. Daya Radar Utama di Lamongan, dan 3 lainnya dikerjakan oleh PT Multi Ocean Shipyard di Karimun.

"Yang ada di galangan kapal PT Daya Radar Utama Lamongan kita lagi buat tiga," jelas Ketut.
Tiga kapal yang sedang dibangun PT Daya Radar Utama punya kapasitas sebesar 17,5 Ribu LTDW. Ketiga kapal tersebut natinya akan digunakan untuk mengangkut crude oil (minyak mentah) dengan muatan masing masing sebesar 23 ribu meter kibik minyak mentah.

"Kapal yang di bangun tersebut nantinya akan berstandar internasional dan mengikuti keamanan lingkungan jadi statusnya General Purpose," papar Ketut.

Pertamina Tambah 10 Kapal Tahun Depan - Tribunnews.com

+++


*Pertamina helps improving nation's shipyard capability*

_*Challenging local shipyard to build good quality ships with bigger tonnage and with more local content.*_







TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA - PT Pertamina (Persero) berkomitmen tinggi untuk memberdayakan industri galangan kapal nasional berikut pendukungnya melalui pemesanan kapal tanker dari galangan dalam negeri.

Saat ini, Pertamina bersama para mitra dalam negerinya dalam proses penuntasan 8 proyek kapal tanker tipe GP dengan bobot mati 17.500 DWT. Proyek bernilai total sekitar 200 juta dolar AS tersebut ditargetkan tuntas pada tahun ini.

Kedelapan proyek tersebut meliputi MT Parigi dan MT Pattimura oleh PT Angrek Hitam Shipyard, MT Panderman, MT Papandayan, dan MT Putri oleh PT Daya Radar Utama, serta MT Pasaman, MT Panjang, dan MT Pangrango oleh PT Multi Ocean Shipyard.

"Pertamina selalu memberikan tantangan kepada industri dalam negeri baik dalam hal besaran kapal maupun standard kapal. Galangan kapal nasional harus bisa membangun kapal berstandar Internasional yang dapat diterima berlayar ke negara manapun di dunia. Kapal tanker Pertamina juga dituntut untuk ramah lingkungan dan tingkat safety tinggi dan taat terhadap ketentuan-ketentuan Internasional lainnya," kata Vice President Corporate Communication Pertamina Wianda Pusponegoro, Sabtu (27/2/2016).

Saat ini, kapal milik terbesar yang diproduksi galangan kapal nasional berukuran 30.000 DWT, yaitu MT Fastron yang dibangun oleh PT PAL. Kapal dengan ukuran sebesar itu dipercayakan pembangunannya setelah sukses membangun kapal sekelas di bawahnya.

"Seperti Daya Radar Utama, setelah sukses membangun MT Musi berbobot 3.500 DWT dengan panjang kapal 90 meter, terbesar yang pernah mereka buat saat itu, kami berikan lagi mereka tantangan membuat tiga kapal 17.500 DWT yang panjangnya 157 meter, lebar 28 meter dan tinggi 12 meter. Kami juga meminta DRU dan juga galangan kapal lain agar bisa membangun dengan kualitas yang sama dengan kapal produksi Korea Selatan. Dan terbukti berhasil sejauh ini."

Pertamina juga menantang industri pendukung galangan kapal untuk lebih bisa berkembang sehingga kandungan lokal kapal dapat terus ditingkatkan. Saat ini, kandungan lokal untuk kapal-kapal tanker buatan dalam negeri umumnya sekitar 30-35 persen.

Business Development Director Daya Radar Utama Steven Angga Prana mengakui besarnya peran Pertamina untuk membangun kapasitas dan kemampuan galangan kapal dalam negeri. Kesuksesan membangun MT Musi pada 2012 memicu banyaknya order kapal-kapal besar dan modern kepada perusahaannya, termasuk KRI Bintuni milik TNI AL.

"Kami sangat mengapresiasi Pertamina yang berani memberikan order kepada galangan nasional. Semula kami hanya memproduksi kapal-kapal konvensional dan tidak hightech, dengan supervisi Pertamina yang telah berpengalaman membangun kapal di luar negeri, sekarang kami mampu dengan proses modern dan alat otomatis. Tanpa order Pertamina, galangan kapal mungkin tidur semua dan tidak ada transfer teknologi," kata Steven.

Steven mengatakan untuk menyelesaikan kapal berukuran 17.500 DWT umumnya memerlukan waktu 24 bulan. Dengan tiga kapal yang diorder Pertamina, Daya Radar Utama mempekerjakan sekitar 1.500 orang tenaga kerja.

"Kami optimis dapat berkembang dan Daya Radar Utama yang memiliki luas lahan 40 ha dan garis pantai sekitar 600 meter ke depan akan mengembangkan galangan yang mampu membangun kapal tanker dengan kapasitas 100.000 DWT," ungkap Steven.

Pertamina Tingkatkan Kemampuan Galangan Kapal Nasional - Tribunnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SE Asia Stocks - Indonesia lead Feb gains
_A return of fund flows to the region led to a rebound of stocks in Indonesia, bringing the Jakarta composite index 0.8 percent higher at a more than one-week high. It rallied 3.4 percent on the month, the region's best performer._






_SE Asia Stocks-Thai stocks, Indonesia lead Feb gains| Reuters_


Indonesia FDI growth










Comparison with other ASEAN peers

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Korean firm to invest in energy sector in South Sumatra*
Senin, 29 Februari 2016 16:38 WIB | 296 Views

Palembang, South Sumatera (ANTARA News) - A Korean company will invest Rp6.7 trillion in two energy sector projects in the Banyuasin special economic zone (KEK) in South Sumatra. 

"The company will build a gas pipeline and steam power plant (PLTU)," Director of the Regional Mining and Energy Company A. Yaniarsyah stated here on Monday.

The 200-kilometer-long pipeline will stretch from the Jambi border to the Banyuasin KEK, while the PLTU, with a capacity of 2x115 megawatts, will be used to meet the energy demands of the region.

Yaniarsyah stated that such projects will be developed based on the agreement signed between the Korean and local companies.

The projects are aimed to boost the development of the KEK and to attract more investors.

South Sumatra Governor Alex Noerdin had earlier underscored the importance of building projects in the energy sector to develop the KEK.

Therefore, a regional company owned by the South Sumatra provincial government has intensified cooperation with its foreign counterparts to develop the energy sector projects.(*)

Korean firm to invest in energy sector in South Sumatra - ANTARA News

*President urges use of domestic products to support national development*
Senin, 29 Februari 2016 16:19 WIB | 270 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has urged the citizens to use local products to support the national development projects being implemented by the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources.

"Be very careful on this matter. I will monitor those who use imported goods," the president noted in his remarks during the signing of the ministrys 2016 strategic activity contracts valued at Rp3.04 trillion, here, Monday. 

President Jokowi affirmed that infrastructure development projects need to set a limit on their use of imported goods and seek to replace them with local products. 

Moreover, the president also urged to employ more local workforce in all project sites to improve their livelihood. 

The engagement of local contractors is also a necessity for all development projects spread across the country, Jokowi emphasized. 

"I want to engage the local contractors to ensure that the money is circulated in the region and does not roll back to Jakarta. The money should remain in the regions to support the local economy," the president stated. 

Jokowi also called on Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said and his officials to constantly monitor the progress of the signed development projects.

"The regional heads must also take a swift decision whenever trouble arises, settle it immediately, and should not excessively discuss it," President Jokowi remarked. 

On the occasion, the ministrys strategic activities comprised the construction of gas pipelines for residential areas in South Sumatra and several power plants in eastern Indonesia.(*)President urges use of domestic products to support national development - ANTARA News

*Ministry tasks Sucofindo with supervising electricity, gas projects*
Senin, 29 Februari 2016 16:43 WIB | 357 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry (ESDM) has established cooperation with state-owned PT Superintending Company of Indonesia (Sucofindo) to supervise power plant and gas distribution projects, according to Suconfindo President Director Bachder Djohan Buddin.

"We have signed a cooperation agreement on the supervision and evaluation of the development of electricity and gas distribution networks in an effort to accelerate the realization of efficient energy conversion programs," Buddin stated at the ESDM ministry building here on Monday.

As a state-owned firm operating in the superintending service sector, Sucofindo is tasked with supervising the development of several electricity generation projects in Indonesia such as hydropower plants as well as solar power and wind power projects in various regions in Sulawesi, Sumatra, Kalimantan, Papua, Maluku, North Maluku, and Nusa Tenggara.

Sucofindo is also assigned the role of supervising and evaluating the development of household gas distribution networks, gas distribution pipelines, and the development of gas refueling stations (SPBGs) in several regions.

With regard to the development of power plants, Sucofindo will conduct supervision and evaluation on the development of power plants in the countrys frontier regions, Buddin remarked.

"In Papua, we will supervise and evaluate the development of mini hydropower plants in the districts of Puncak, Pagunungan Bintang, and Supriori. This is a concrete support by state companies to provide electricity to consumers in remote areas," noted Buddin.

This year, Sucofindo will also supervise the development of power generators in 142 locations for wind power, solar power, and mini hydropower projects in North Maluku, Maluku, East Nusa Tenggara, West Nusa Tenggara, Sulawesi, Kalimantan, and Sumatra. 

On the fuel-to-gas conversion program, the ESDM ministry has entrusted Sucofindo with the task of supervising the construction of household gas distribution networks, gas distribution pipeline projects, and the construction of SPBGs.

In 2016, Sucofindo will supervise the installation of household gas distribution networks in Balikpapan (Kalimantan), the construction of gas distribution pipelines in the Jabotabek (Jakarta, Bogor, Tangerang, and Bekasi) regions, and the construction of SPBG projects in Prabumulih (South Sumatra) and Bekasi (West Java).

In the energy sector, Buddin stated that Sucofindo had the experience in assessing the reliability of assets and installations. Sucofindo, which was established in 1956, owns an internationally recognized oil and gas laboratory.

"As an independent and accredited laboratory, we have the latest technology for conducting geothermal and environment tests," he added.(*)

Ministry tasks Sucofindo with supervising electricity, gas projects - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Ilustrasi. Pembangunan Infrastruktur Perbatasan. Sejumlah pekerja menggarap proyek pelebaran jalan akses perbatasan negara di kawasan Entikong, Sanggau, Kalimantan Barat, Kamis (3/12). Pemerintah mengerjakan berbagai proyek pembangunan infrastruktur di antaranya pelebaran jalan akses, dan pembangunan jalan pararel serta perbaikan fisik Pos Lintas Batas Negara (PLBN) Entikong guna mempelancar arus transportasi dan fungsi teknis lain sehingga dalam beberapa tahun ke depan akan memiliki infrastruktur kawasan perbatasan yang lebih baik dari Malaysia. (ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki)







Proyek LRT PalembangAktivitas pembangunan Light Rail Transit (LRT) atau kereta api ringan di zona Jalan Kolonel Haji Burlian Palembang, Sumsel, Senin (29/2). Transportasi massal sepanjang 24 km sebagai salah satu penunjang Asian Games 2018 ini diperkirakan mampu mengangkut 600 penumpang dalam sekali jalan. (ANTARA FOTO/ Feny Selly)







Proyek LRT PalembangAktivitas pembangunan Light Rail Transit (LRT) atau kereta api ringan di zona Jalan Kolonel Haji Burlian Palembang, Sumsel, Senin (29/2). Transportasi massal sepanjang 24 km sebagai salah satu penunjang Asian Games 2018 ini diperkirakan mampu mengangkut 600 penumpang dalam sekali jalan. (ANTARA FOTO/ Feny Selly)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

'Bright Indonesia' Program to Light Up Eastern Indonesia by 2019

_The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources launched a program called "Indonesia Terang," or "Bright Indonesia," on Sunday (28/02) aimed at increasing the electrification rate in the eastern part of the archipelago over the next few years. With the program, Indonesia aims to boost its electrification rate to 97 percent of the country's total population by 2019, up from 85 percent last year. This will involve the building of new power-generating plants with a total capacity of 35,000 megawatts. _





_Indonesia di malam hari..._

The program is expected to light up underdeveloped villages in Indonesia's eastern provinces, such as Papua, West Papua, Maluku, North Maluku, East Nusa Tenggara and West Nusa Tenggara, where many people still live without access to electricity. "We will prioritize those six provinces as 67 percent of the villages [in those areas] still don't have access to electricity," Energy Minister Sudirman Said said at a press conference in Jakarta on Sunday.

Power plants in Indonesia's eastern provinces will rely on new and renewable sources of energy to generate the power, with more than 300,000 megawatts accounted for throughout the archipelago. "Eastern Indonesia mostly consists of islands. Rather than installing cables from one island to another, we can use local sources such as renewable energy," the minister said.

About Rp 40 trillion ($3 billion) is needed for the program, with the bulk coming from the state budget, investors and donor countries. William Sabandar, leader of the energy ministry's new renewable energy acceleration team, said the state budget may cover roughly Rp 16 trillion of the total budget by 2019.

_readmore: 'Bright Indonesia' Program to Light Up Eastern Indonesia by 2019 | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Almost ready for first stage

New Port Tanjung Priok, Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

* Merah Putih Bridge - Ambon*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

*Surabaya North Quay Passenger Terminal*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Booklet kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung (40 halaman)
_Kereta Cepat Indonesia China Booklet.pdf - Google Drive_

All question that surfaced about Jakarta-Bandung hi speed rail project are answered really well in this booklet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ports and policy in Indonesia: A maritime superpower in the making? 
_Indonesia's president has ambitious plans to overhaul the country's backward infrastructure. He had better work fast_








Total Solar Eclipse Indonesia 2016
_The best places to witness total solar eclipse, on 9th March 2016. Hapening once in every 375 years.Be the witness!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian rupiah in longest rally since 2010 as equities and bonds advance

Indonesia's rupiah rose for a 10th day in its longest winning streak since 2010 amid speculation the central bank won't cut interest rates too aggressively. The currency strengthened 0.6 per cent to 13,278 a US dollar as of 12:19 pm in Jakarta, according to prices from local banks, and rose to the highest level since Oct 15 earlier.

It's rallied 1.8 per cent since Feb 17. The Jakarta Composite Index climbed one per cent, gaining for a sixth day, as developing-nation assets rose Wednesday after US manufacturing data beat estimates and on speculation previous losses were overdone.

Indonesian debt is "one of our stronger calls going forward" because it has the highest yield in Asia, said Jens Nystedt, the New York-based portfolio manager of emerging-market debt at Morgan Stanley Investment Management.

readmore: _Indonesian rupiah in longest rally since 2010 as equities and bonds advance, Banking & Finance - THE BUSINESS TIMES_


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia launches Palapa optic fiber network project*
Senin, 29 Februari 2016 23:05 WIB | 1.033 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government has launched the Rp1.28 trillion Palapa Western Ring Package optic fiber network service project by signing a cooperation agreement with PT Palapa Ring Barat (Moratel-Ketrosden Triamitra consortium).
The agreement was signed at the Finance Ministry building in a ceremony witnessed by Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro on Monday. The government was represented by Communications and Informatics Minister Rudiantara in his capacity as the Person in Charge of the Cooperation Project (PJPK).
"With this project, we want to narrow the infrastructure gap between regions in and outside Java," Rudiantara noted after the signing of the agreement. 
The Palapa Ring projects constitute the backbone of the national optic fiber to be built in regions that will link all districts/municipal cities in Indonesia. The optic fiber network was part of the efforts to increase access to information and provide more opportunities to the people for further prosperity. This could be in the form of facilitating e-commerce facilities.
Of the three Palapa optic fiber ring projects, the first is the West Package which will link areas in the provinces of Raiu, Riau Islands and Natuna Island with 2,000 kilometers long total optic fiber cable.
The second is the Middle Package which will cover Kalimantan, Sulawesi and North Maluku, with an optic fiber cable length of 2,700 kilometers. The third, called the East Package, will cover East Nusa Tenggara (NTT), Maluku, West Papua and Papua with a total optic fiber cable length of 6,300 kilometers.
Rudiantaras target is to begin the construction of Palapa West and Middle Ring projects in 2016 and have then these operational by January 2019.
"For the East Package, the government will again float its tender, hoping that the winner will be announced by the third quarter of 2016," the minister said.
The Palapa optic fiber ring program is the first government-company cooperation project (KPBU) in the telecommunications sector with an availability payment (AP) scheme. They payment will be made periodically during the concession period, based on the availability of infrastructure put in place by the company. 
The AP funds will come from the universal service obligation (USO) contribution.
"With this system in place, the project will not depend on the state budget from which the scope of fund allocation for infrastructure development is limited," Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, said.
The West Package project has a NPV AP fund of Rp1.71 trillion which will be paid periodically during the 15 years concession period. The government guarantees the continuity of this payment through PT PII infrastructure guarantor company.(*)

Indonesia launches Palapa optic fiber network project - ANTARA News

*Korean firm to invest in energy sector in South Sumatra*
Senin, 29 Februari 2016 16:38 WIB | 586 Views

Palembang, South Sumatera (ANTARA News) - A Korean company will invest Rp6.7 trillion in two energy sector projects in the Banyuasin special economic zone (KEK) in South Sumatra. 

"The company will build a gas pipeline and steam power plant (PLTU)," Director of the Regional Mining and Energy Company A. Yaniarsyah stated here on Monday.

The 200-kilometer-long pipeline will stretch from the Jambi border to the Banyuasin KEK, while the PLTU, with a capacity of 2x115 megawatts, will be used to meet the energy demands of the region.

Yaniarsyah stated that such projects will be developed based on the agreement signed between the Korean and local companies.

The projects are aimed to boost the development of the KEK and to attract more investors.

South Sumatra Governor Alex Noerdin had earlier underscored the importance of building projects in the energy sector to develop the KEK.

Therefore, a regional company owned by the South Sumatra provincial government has intensified cooperation with its foreign counterparts to develop the energy sector projects.(*)
Korean firm to invest in energy sector in South Sumatra - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Flyover for Busrapid transway is in progress in Jakarta Area









Jalan Layang Khusus TransJakartaBus TransJakarta melintas di dekat proyek pembangunan Jalan Layang khusus TransJakarta rute Ciledug-Blok M-Tendean di Kawasan Blok M, Jakarta, Selasa (1/3). Pembangunan jalan layang di delapan titik sepanjang 9,3 kilometer dengan anggaran Rp2,5 Triliun tersebut sebagai salah satu upaya mengurai kemacetan di ibu kota dengan mengoptimalkan moda transportasi umum. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia in graphics: Tiger, tiger, almost bright 
_read the full article here: http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2016/03/indonesia-graphics_

Joko Widodo, best known as Jokowi, elected to Indonesia’s presidency in July 2014, has been vocal about wanting to return Indonesia to 7% growth—a rate unseen since before the Asian financial crises of the late 1990s.

Jokowi launched a massive infrastructure campaign designed to spur growth by driving down logistics costs and improving internal maritime connectivity, thus tying east Indonesia more closely to Javanese prosperity. By driving down the cost of moving goods into, out of and around Indonesia, Jokowi hopes to attract better jobs—advanced manufacturing and services, mainly—and so wean Indonesia’s economy off of its dependence on extractive industries such as mining and palm oil. 

Such a shift is not without precedent: in the 1970s and 1980s, oil prices fell and Indonesia attracted investment in industries such as food processing and carmaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Proyek Bandara Ahmad YaniPekerja memasang rangkaian besi di lokasi yang akan digunakan sebagai apron pada proyek pengembangan Bandara Internasional Ahmad Yani, di Semarang, Jateng, Kamis (3/3). Pengerjaan proyek yang menelan anggaran sebesar Rp1,942 triliun tersebut baru mencapai 10 persen. ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo/aww/16.







Proyek Bandara Ahmad YaniPekerja memasang rangkaian besi di lokasi yang akan digunakan sebagai apron pada proyek pengembangan Bandara Internasional Ahmad Yani, di Semarang, Jateng, Kamis (3/3). Pengerjaan proyek yang menelan anggaran sebesar Rp1,942 triliun tersebut baru mencapai 10 persen. ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo/aww/16.







MT Sanggau PertaminaPetugas memeriksa instalasi pipa minyak yang terhubung dengan kapal pengangkut minyak MT Sanggau di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Kamis (3/3). Kapal tanker berkonsep ECO SHIP milik Pertamina seharga 31 juta dolar Amerika tersebut mampu mengangkut 315 ribu barel minyak mentah dan mulai beroperasi pada bulan ini. ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/aww/16.


----------



## Nike

*Palembang-Indralaya highway to anticipate future`s transportation needs: Jokowi*
Kamis, 3 Maret 2016 20:52 WIB | 996 Views




Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) meninjau pembangunan jalan tol Trans Sumatra ruas Palembang-Indralaya (Palindra) di Desa Ibul, Kecamatan Pemulutan, Kab Ogan Ilir (OI), Sumatra Selatan, Kamis (3/3/2016). (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)

Palembang (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said the benefit of constructing a highway connecting Palembang and Indralaya must be seen in terms of the next 50 to 100 years.

"If we do not make roads infrastructure our priority, it will be outweighed by the construction of houses and buildings, which will lead to a high cost of land acquisition," the President said while visiting the Palembang-Indralaya highway project in the Ogan Ilir district, South Sumatra, on Thursday.

Acknowledging that the economic value of the highway project could not be obtained in the short term, President Jokowi emphasized that it would be very helpful in preventing traffic jams, currently occurring in Palembang.

The 22-kilometer Palembang-Indralaya highway was developed on a tough terrain, which included 17 kilometers of swamp areas.

The Palembang-Indralaya toll road, which is a branch of the Lampung-Palembang-Aceh axis, has been built for 11 kilometers.

"This project was started in July 2015, and all I can see is that the progress is really nice considering its difficult terrain," the President affirmed.

It was a challenge to pump water in advance, before paving and coating the road with asphalt.

"The highway is projected to be finished in 2017," President Jokowi stated.

_(Reported by Agus Salim/Uu.Y013/INE/KR-BSR/S012)

Palembang-Indralaya highway to anticipate future`s transportation needs: Jokowi - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wonderful Indonesia Tourism Campaign




_Amsterdam's trem_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pertamina's new eco ship tanker valued at $31 million, MT Sanggau, start to operate this month
_
Petugas memeriksa instalasi pipa minyak yang terhubung dengan kapal pengangkut minyak MT Sanggau milik Pertamina di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Kamis (3/3/2016). Kapal tanker berkonsep ECO SHIP senilai USD31 juta yang mampu mengangkut 315 ribu barel minyak mentah tersebut akan mulai beroperasi pada bulan ini._


----------



## CountStrike

\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Palapa Ring project to bring faster internet to Indonesia*
_thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sun, March 06 2016, 11:31 AM_






The government will spend Rp 2.7 trillion (US$207 million) on broadband infrastructure projects as part of its efforts to close the gap in internet access between rural and urban areas across Indonesia.

The Palapa Ring projects aim to lay out 4,700 kilometers of undersea fibre-optic cable as the backbone for the nation’s telecommunications system.

The project will be divided into two parts, namely the western package, which will cover Riau, and the central package, which comprises Kalimantan, Sulawesi and North Maluku.

Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara said on Friday the eastern package, which will cover areas in East Nusa Tenggara, Maluku, West Papua and Papua, would soon begin.

He said the three projects were scheduled to be completed by 2018 and the facility would be ready for use in early 2019.

When the new infrastructure is fully operational, it is expected that more households will be able to enjoy faster internet connections. According to the Indonesian Internet Providers Association (APJII), out of a population of 250 million, only 88 million had access to the internet in 2014. Poor infrastructure has been blamed for the extremely slow internet connection in the country.

A report by Akamai Technologies, a leading US-based content delivery network, showed that the internet speed in the country averaged 1.3 megabites per second in 2014.

The Communication and Information Ministry has signed two contracts for the western and central packages. The western package, worth Rp 1.3 trillion, will go to the Moratel Triasmitra consortium. The central package, worth Rp 1.4 trillion, will be handled by the Pandawa Lima consortium. The eastern package is still in the pre-qualification stage.

Palapa Ring is the first project operating under a joint government and business cooperation agreement in the telecommunications sector. (sha/ebf)

Palapa Ring project to bring faster internet to Indonesia | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Libya agree to cooperate in energy sector*
Senin, 7 Maret 2016 19:07 WIB | 381 Views




President Joko Widodo (right) shakes hands with Libyan PM Faiz Al Siraj (left) prior to holding a bilateral meeting when the OIC Extraordinary Summit in JCC, Jakarta, Monday (7/3). (ANTARA FOTO/OIC-ES2016/M Agung Rajasa/pras/par/16)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Libya will intensify cooperation in the field of economy, especially in the energy and construction sectors, President Joko Widodo stated here on Monday after meeting Libyas Prime Minister Faiz al-Siraj.

He said Indonesia was keen to deepen economic cooperation with Libya in several sectors, especially in energy and construction.

"I wish to push for better and increased economic relations between Indonesia and Libya," he remarked after the meeting held on the sidelines of the 5th Organization of Islamic Cooperation Extraordinary Summit. Prime Minister Faiz is in Indonesia to attend the summit. 

During the meeting, President Widodo congratulated Libya following the establishment of a new joint national government.

He noted that the two countries had agreed to boost cooperation in several sectors, including in energy and construction.

"Several Indonesian state-owned and private companies have already operated in Libya before and will continue their operations once the situation in Libya becomes conducive," he affirmed.

He said state-owned companies in Indonesia had also expressed their readiness to implement construction projects in Libya.

"Libya has opened itself for cooperation," he pointed out.

He said Libya had also expressed interest to imbibe democratic values from Indonesia, one of the worlds largest democracies, which is ready to share its experiences.

"With regard to democracy, Prime Minister Faiz has expressed his intentions to gain a deeper understanding of the process to elect governors, deputy governors, and city mayors in Indonesia," he added.(*)
Indonesia, Libya agree to cooperate in energy sector - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New Tanjung Priok 

Mantabbb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to reopen banking transactions with Iran*
Senin, 7 Maret 2016 19:48 WIB | 866 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia said it is open to resume banking transactions with Iran following the lifting of economic sanctions against Iran.

"Banking relations, an obstacle we are facing, will soon be resumed," President Joko Widodo said after receiving Irans Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif on the sidelines of the 5th Organization of Islamic Cooperation Extraordinary Summit on Palestine and Al Quds here on Monday.

The President said economic and investment cooperation between the two countries had been hindered because banking transactions were closed due to the imposition of economic sanctions against Iran.

He said Indonesian banking authorities had agreed to follow up on the cooperation plan.

"The chairman of the Financial Service Authority (OJK) said just now that the banking transactions would soon be resumed to develop and strengthen economic relations between the two countries," he said.

Bank Indonesia (the Central Bank) and OJK would discuss the mechanism for cooperation with Iranian banking officials.

Due to the imposition of economic sanctions several years ago, Iranian banks were unable to conduct transactions with overseas banks.

Since Irans nuclear program came to be known in 2002, the United Nations, the European Union, the US and several other countries had imposed economic sanctions on Iran.

After these sanctions were revoked, the flow of trade to and from Iran is expected to become easier.(*)


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia can become ASEAN`s automotive production hub: Ipsos*
Rabu, 9 Maret 2016 17:55 WIB | 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has the opportunity to become an automotive production hub for the ASEAN and gradually replace Thailand as a car production base, according to the Ipsos Business Consulting Firm.

"This is evident from the output trend of vehicle production, policies, and infrastructure, which continue to undergo improvements followed by increasing production capacity, domestic consumption, and export volumes," Marcus Scherer, head of the Global Automotive Sector of Ipsos Business Consulting, stated here on Wednesday.

Marcus hoped that the policy makers and stakeholders as well as automotive producers would consider this aspect as it will have a major impact on the supplies of automotive spare parts in the future.

So far, Thailand has been the largest automotive producer in Southeast Asia, with an annual production of some two million cars as compared to Indonesia, which produced only some 1.1 million units in 2015.

Indonesia has not yet been able to be at par with Thailand in developing its export market. It exported only some 23 percent of its domestic production in 2015, while Thailand was able to export some 55 percent of its domestic production.

In 2015, the production gap between the two countries was some 810 thousand units, but in 2020, the gap is expected to narrow to 464 thousand units only.

In order to take over Thailands position as the number one car production center in the ASEAN, Indonesia should be able to overcome the production gap through various combinations of solutions, Marcus stressed.

The solutions should encompass increasing the production capacity of factories. In 2015, Indonesia had a production capacity of two million units of which only some 62 percent was utilized. Therefore, Indonesia should increase its follow-up investment to nearly US$2.6 billion for constructing new factories or for increasing the production capacity of the existing factories based on the assumption that utilization would remain unchanged.

The latest Ipsos report highlighted the fact that although the export performance this time had not been significant, yet Indonesia had high domestic growth potential. This could encourage investors to harbor expectations for solid sales growth once they are able to gain access to the right markets.

Douglas Cassidy, the Ipsos Business Consulting Indonesia director, stated that the global automotive players who had not yet had significant production bases in Indonesia would question whether they have been placed in the correct position to obtain a market share in the ASEAN whose total population reaches 600 million.

Moreover, these players would also question whether they could maintain the market segment they already owned as other companies will surely also expand their operations in Indonesia and Asia, in general.

Chukiat Wongtaveerat, a senior consultant manager at Ipsos Bangkok, concurred with the analysis of Cassidy on the current market situation but opined that Thailand was still able to safeguard its automotive industries.

Wongtaveerat noted that several leading automotive producers had announced strategic steps to pull out of the Indonesian market, particularly Ford Motor Company and General Motors.

He remarked that other leading players such as Volkswagen, Hyundai, and Mazda were not yet able to communicate their clear strategies to safeguard their strong and profitable market shares in the two countries, particularly in Indonesia, which needed consistent regulations and sustainable and supporting automotive infrastructure development in the face of the current downward sales trend.

He pointed out that the business climate in Indonesia had not yet yielded significant benefits to the automotive industries. Based on the World Banks ease of doing business index, Indonesia is ranked 109 among 198 countries, while Thailand comes 49th on the list.

However, the Indonesian government has set a target to rise in the ranking to reach the 40th position in 2018. Such an improvement, if it has to be achieved, clearly needs constant focus of the policy makers. 

Scherer noted that the current conditions in Indonesia were showing a positive trend, such as the easing of regulations on foreign ownership through its revised negative investment list and simplified licensing procedures.(*)
Indonesia can become ASEAN`s automotive production hub: Ipsos - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Uji Beban Jembatan Merah PutihSejumlah kendaraan bersiap mengikuti uji beban yang dilakukan Komisi Keamanan Jembatan dan Terowongan Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum di Jembatan Merah Putih, Ambon, Maluku, Kamis (3/3). Pengujian dilakukan terhadap jembatan sepanjang 1,06 kilometer tersebut untuk mengetahui kelayakan dalam menampung beban, sebagai prosedur wajib menjelang dioperasikan sebagai fasilitas publik. (ANTARAFOTO/izaac mulyawan)







Uji Beban Jembatan Merah PutihGubernur Maluku Said Assagaff (kedua dari kanan) menyaksikan proses uji beban yang dilakukan Komisi Keamanan Jembatan dan Terowongan Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum di Jembatan Merah Putih, Ambon, Maluku, Kamis (3/3). Pengujian dilakukan terhadap jembatan sepanjang 1,06 kilometer tersebut untuk mengetahui kelayakan dalam menampung beban, sebagai prosedur wajib menjelang dioperasikan sebagai fasilitas publik tersebut. (ANTARAFOTO/izaac mulyawan/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia ETFs Are a Bastion of Strength in Emerging Market 
_The emerging markets may be finally turning around, but Indonesian stocks and country-specific exchange traded funds have been a standout in the developing world._







_*Indonesian stocks and country-specific ETFs have been standout in developing world*_
_*Indonesia for 2016 could turn out to be the story India was supposed in 2015, says HSBC Asia equity strategist*_
_*Indonesia’s economy is expanding as signs that President Joko Widodo has been able to gain support for his promised economic reforms*_

Over the past three months, the *iShares MSCI Indonesia ETF (NYSEArca: EIDO)* increased 14.1% and *Market Vectors Indonesia Index ETF (NYSEArca: IDX)* gained 14.3%. Both EIDO and IDX recently saw their 50-day moving average break above their long-term, 200-day moving average, forming a bullish golden cross.

“Indonesia for 2016 could turn out to be the story India was supposed in 2015,” Herald van der Linde, Asia equity strategist at HSBC, told the Financial Times.

Jakarta’s Benchmark index strengthened 4.8% so far this year, or 9.7% in U.S. dollar terms, ranking among the top 10 performing markets in the world. In contrast, the global emerging markets dipped 1% this year. Additionally, the Indonesian market has continued to gain ground, despite fears of a Chinese slowdown.

Indonesia’s economy is expanding as signs that President Joko Widodo has been able to gain support for his promised economic reforms that should revive growth.

_“Basically, people think that stuff is going to get done — and that will lift growth,” _David Mann, chief economist for Asia at Standard Chartered, told the Financial Times._ “Across the region, countries that look like they’re getting better at doing what they said they’d do are getting noticed.”_

For instance, analysts point out that Widodo is adding jobs in major construction projects for unskilled labor, which could stimulate demand for basic consumer goods.

“You need to go mass market as far as tactics go in Indonesia because that’s where Jokowi’s going,” Harry Su, head of research at Bahana Securities, told the Financial Times “Jokowi is heading to provide a lot of support for people in the low end through job creation, through infrastructure projects.”

Moreover, slowing inflationary pressures and speculation of additional interest rate cuts are enticing investors. Bank Indonesia has reduced benchmark rates to 7% from 7.5% earlier this year. However, the lower rates could weigh on the financial sector, which has underperformed.

The financial sector makes up 37.3% of EIDO’s portfolio and 34.0% of IDX’s holdings.

_Indonesia ETFs Are a Bastion of Strength in Emerging Market | ETF Trends_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Inaugurates Bonded Logistics Center

_President Joko Widodo inaugurated bounded logistics center at Cipta Krida Bahari industrial area in North Jakarta this morning. Bounded logistics center is one of the solutions to improve dwelling time._






_"We solve it by building efficient system including this bounded logistics center," _said President Joko Widodo, Jakarta, Thursday (3/10/2016).






PT Gerbang Teknologi Cikarang President Director Benny Woenardi stated government has appointed his company as the operator.

_"We will start with cotton commodity that will support textile industry. We have made cooperation with Indonesian Textile Association (API) to establish bounded logistics center for cotton,"_ Benny explained.






Government has prepared several incentives for companies that use bounded logistics center including tax allowance and customs allowance.

_The establishment of bounded logistics center is an implementation of third economic policy package issued in October 2015. Besides Cikarang, bounded logistics center also will be built in Balikpapan, Marunda and Merak._





_President Inaugurates Bounded Logistics Center_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Toyota Opens Aluminum Engine Plant, 3 Years After Govt Took Control of Metal Supply

_Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia, a local unit of the Japanese automotive giant, has inaugurated its fifth factory in the country at the Karawang International Industrial City in West Java on Monday (07/03). The opening marks a significant milestone for Indonesia after the country took control of its domestic aluminum supply three years ago, as part of a move to to add more value to its natural resources. _






The factory will produce aluminum-block engines, known as R-NR, for domestic and Asian markets. The company chose Indonesia as the third country in which to establish engine manufacturing, after Japan and China, as the country is the world's largest producer and consumer of aluminum, Saga said.

The engine is cheaper to operate and generates less vibration during operation due to its lighter weight compared to an engine with a steel-block. Toyota has two other factories in Sunter, North Jakarta, that produce steel-block engines for its Innova and Fortuner models. The company sourced 80 percent of its materials domestically.

_The government took over Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum) from a Japanese consortium in 2013 after a 30-year agreement expired. _Under the agreement, Inalum has to sell 70 percent of its output to Japanese buyers and the remainder to the domestic market.

_The company's new state-controlled management has reduced exports of the raw material to the East Asian country in favor of supplying local industries. Inalum is the country's only aluminum smelter, capable of churning out around 300,000 tons of the metal a year in ingots. _

Indonesian Industry Minister Saleh Husin said he hoped Toyota would continue to develop local products and manufacturing capabilities.

_Toyota Opens Aluminum Engine Plant, 3 Years After Govt Took Control of Metal Supply | Jakarta Globe_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Investing in Asean: Why Indonesia Is a Bright Spot




_Investing in Asean: Why Indonesia Is a Bright Spot - Bloomberg Business_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Jokowi targets relocation of ASEAN logistics center to Indonesia

_President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is targeting to relocate the logistics center of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) to Indonesia following the inauguration of the Bonded Logistics Center (PLB) in the country. The president hopes that the extensive displacement of logistics that earlier had to be undertaken in other countries or in neighboring ASEAN countries would be moved to Indonesia._


























_President Jokowi targets relocation of ASEAN logistics center to Indonesia - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Telkom tops SE Asian telcos for the third consecutive year
_State-controlled Telekomunikasi Indonesia, better known as Telkom, lost some of its brand value last year but managed to again be named the most valuable of all Southeast Asian companies in the sector, for the third consecutive year. _






According to Brand Finance Asia Pacific, Telkom had a value of $2.6 billion in 2015, a drop of 6.7 percent from $2.8 billion in the previous year. However, Telkom managed to improve its brand rating to AAA- from AA+, meaning the company succeeded in defending its market share against other brands and foreign entrants.

Telkom stays at the top of Southeast Asian telco brands this year, beating Singapore's Singtel, PLDT from the Philippines and Malaysia's TM.

_Telkom Tops SE Asian Telcos, Even as Brand Value Slips | Jakarta Globe_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

spring said:


> Telco brand is south korean?



TELKOM is Indonesian brand.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

spring said:


> You mean not a partnership?


Correct. Telkom is an Indonesian state owned company. Here the official website: _TELKOM _


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia likely to defeat Turkey to host IDB's HQ 
_Indonesia is likely to defeat Turkey to host the Islamic Development Bank’s (IDB) headquarters, a spokesman of the bank has said. Indonesia's strategic position and role during the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) summit were two driving factors behind the decision._






IDB Indonesia country director Ibrahim Shoukry said the bank had committed to investing US$1.2 billion on projects in Indonesia over five years. When the OIC Summit was held in Jakarta, the IDB brought investors to take a closer look at Indonesia's infrastructure plans.

"It will be Indonesia or Turkey. Hopefully, the investors will choose Indonesia [for the headquarters]. In May we will hold an investors' gathering at the Jakarta Convention Center. We've been here for 31 years and are committed to staying here," he said in Jakarta on Tuesday.

In the five-year plan, Ibrahim said, the IDB would focus on sustainable projects in the country, such as infrastructure, poverty alleviation, capacity building and Islamic finance development.

"We have shown them [the investors] our infrastructure and banking system. They are fascinated with our projects," Financial Services Authority (OJK) chairman Muliaman D. Hadad told thejakartapost.com.

Indonesia, he further said, had some advantages over Turkey due to its prospective market in Asia, which is healthier than Turkey's main market, Europe. Indonesia’s market will be broader due to the ASEAN Economic Community.

"And Indonesia is more attractive than Turkey in terms of small and medium enterprise financing," Muliaman said. (ags)

_Indonesia likely to defeat Turkey to host IDB's HQ | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Domestic Steel Buoyed by Govt Infrastructure Demand, Protection Measures

_Domestic steel sales are likely to double to 28 million tons this year from last year, on the back of demand from governments infrastructure projects and government protectionist measures, according to an estimation from the Iron and Steel Industry Association. _






"Our growth depends on acceleration of infrastructure development," Hidayat Triseputro, IISIA chairman, said in recent interview. _President Joko Widodo increased infrastructure spending this year to $24 billion, up by almost a half from last year._ "This year, we start to see impact from the government's program. We hope it will continue until the year end," Hidayat added.

The _government has also tightened supervision on some steel imports and requires its projects to source their building material from domestic producers_, aiming to protect the local industry. Global steel prices plunged in the past year as China's supply went unsold in the country due to its slowing economy, prompting Chinese producers to dump their product abroad, including to Indonesia.

I Gusti Putusuryawiryawan, director general for metal, machinery, transport and electronics at the Industry Ministry, said that the government has implemented a floor price on steel, based on their domestic contents and compliance to the Indonesian Standard Certification, or SNI.

_Domestic Steel Buoyed by Govt Infrastructure Demand, Protection Measures | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Domestic Steel Buoyed by Govt Infrastructure Demand, Protection Measures
> 
> _Domestic steel sales are likely to double to 28 million tons this year from last year, on the back of demand from governments infrastructure projects and government protectionist measures, according to an estimation from the Iron and Steel Industry Association. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Our growth depends on acceleration of infrastructure development," Hidayat Triseputro, IISIA chairman, said in recent interview. _President Joko Widodo increased infrastructure spending this year to $24 billion, up by almost a half from last year._ "This year, we start to see impact from the government's program. We hope it will continue until the year end," Hidayat added.
> 
> The _government has also tightened supervision on some steel imports and requires its projects to source their building material from domestic producers_, aiming to protect the local industry. Global steel prices plunged in the past year as China's supply went unsold in the country due to its slowing economy, prompting Chinese producers to dump their product abroad, including to Indonesia.
> 
> I Gusti Putusuryawiryawan, director general for metal, machinery, transport and electronics at the Industry Ministry, said that the government has implemented a floor price on steel, based on their domestic contents and compliance to the Indonesian Standard Certification, or SNI.
> 
> _Domestic Steel Buoyed by Govt Infrastructure Demand, Protection Measures | Jakarta Globe_



I have been waiting for this for long....

Very good move, steel importer will get tough living from now on..........

Krakatau Steel, Krakatau Steel Posco, and Krakatau Steel Nippon will take advantage over this....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I have been waiting for this for long....
> Very good move, steel importer will get tough living from now on..........
> Krakatau Steel, Krakatau Steel Posco, and Krakatau Steel Nippon will take advantage over this....



This government push really hard to persuade investors to invest their money on the downstream industry in Indonesia. Indonesia cover almost 50% of ASEAN market plus we have huge productive demographic bonus. Once the infrastructure roadmap and policy deregulation fully implemented, Indonesia will become THE industrial & manufacturing HUB in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt pressing on with Kalimantan development 
_The government’s push to develop regions outside of Java is gaining momentum, with Jakarta now accelerating the development of regions in three provinces of Kalimantan that border with Malaysia. The programs focus on the creation and improvement of transportation infrastructure that will help smooth the flow of people._






The projects in Kalimantan are part of nine programs initiated by the administration of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo since he took office in October 2014.

“The three provinces are West Kalimantan, East Kalimantan and North Kalimantan,” Home Minister Tjahjo Kumolo said during the regional development meeting on Kalimantan in Jakarta on Friday.

The government has pledged to provide more than 1,770 kilometers of roads in the border area, which stretches from Temajuk in West Kalimantan to Sebatik in North Kalimantan. The planned roads include 726 km in West Kalimantan, 223 km in East Kalimantan and 820 km in North Kalimantan.

The government also plans to widen access roads to the border posts (PLBNs) with Malaysia in West Kalimantan from two lanes to four lanes, with each lane measuring 3.5 meters in width.

The three PLBNs, which are at the center of the government’s 2017 develop plans in the area, are PLBN Aruk in Sambas Regency, PLBN Nanga Badau in Kapuas Hulu Regency and PLBN Entikong in Sanggau Regency.

According to data from the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas), a copy of which was made available to The Jakarta Post, the roads will connect the three PLBNs with the West Kalimantan capital of Pontianak.

The projects include 313 km of road from Aruk to Pontianak, 262 km from Entikong to Pontianak and a 783 km from Nanga Badau to Pontianak.

Aside from road construction, the government is pushing ahead with other infrastructure projects to bolster the border areas as a top priority, National Development Planning Minister Sofyan Djalil said on Friday.

“The central government has laid out a plan to build housing for 1,075 families in border areas in South Krayan district and Lumbis Ogong district, Nunukan regency, North Kalimantan,” Sofyan said.

The government is also working on developing waterways on the island.

“For years, the people of Kalimantan relied on land transportation, which is costlier than river transportation. With all the potential given by the myriad of rivers on the island, the government intends to improve river transportation,” Sofyan said.

Tjahjo said the central government had set aside Rp 16 trillion (US$1.2 billion) for the national projects in 2015 and earmarked Rp 15 trillion for the projects this year.

“Our top priority is to enhance the prosperity of residents living in border areas and to reinforce our security there,” he said.

Multifarious hurdles have long hampered the development of border areas in Kalimantan.

“The challenges vary from the difficulty to acquire construction materials and procuring land for the projects, which lies in protected forests, to border disputes between our country and Malaysia,” Sofyan explained. (mos)

_Govt pressing on with Kalimantan development | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Perkembangan Pembangunan Pelabuhan Kuala TanjungPekerja melakukan proses pembangunan lantai jembatan dermaga Terminal Multi Purpose Pelabuhan Kuala Tanjung milik Pelindo I, di Batubara, Sumatera Utara, Jumat (11/3). Pembangunan yang dimulai sejak Mei 2015, kini telah mencapai 42 persen dan direncanakan mulai beroperasi pada kuartal pertama tahun 2017. ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi/aww/16.







Perkembangan Pembangunan Pelabuhan Kuala TanjungPekerja melakukan proses pembangunan lantai jembatan dermaga Terminal Multi Purpose Pelabuhan Kuala Tanjung milik Pelindo I, di Batubara, Sumatera Utara, Jumat (11/3). Pembangunan yang dimulai sejak Mei 2015, kini telah mencapai 42 persen dan direncanakan mulai beroperasi pada kuartal pertama tahun 2017. ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi/aww/16.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Is Indonesia's economy on the rise?
_
Even as sentiment towards emerging markets remains wary, the standout performance of Jakarta’s stock market and a new confidence in the government of Southeast Asia’s largest economy is attracting attention. “Indonesia for 2016 could turn out to be the story India was supposed in 2015,” says Herald van der Linde, Asia equity strategist at HSBC._





_Is Indonesia's economy on the rise? | World Economic Forum_



ECB's Negative Rates in the Eurozone Means Capital Inflows into Indonesia?

_The central bank of Indonesia (Bank Indonesia) expects further monetary easing in the Eurozone to cause more capital inflows into emerging markets (including Indonesia). The European Central Bank (ECB) surprised financial markets last week by cutting interest rates to zero percent, expand its money printing program (quantitative easing) and reduce a key deposit rate further into negative territory (per 16 March 2016)._





_ECB's Negative Rates in the Eurozone Means Capital Inflows into Indonesia? | Indonesia Investments_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi observes development of Gondang reservoir in Karanganyar*
Jumat, 11 Maret 2016 18:40 WIB | 993 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma/P003)

Karanganyar, C Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) observed the development of the Gondang reservoir in Karanganyar district, Central Java, on Friday.

The president remarked that on completion, the reservoir would be able to provide standard water supply to meet the agricultural needs of the district.

"With round-the-clock hard work, we hope the construction of the Gondang water reservoir would be completed by the end of next year," Jokowi stated while reviewing the progress in the dams construction on Friday.

The president noted that the water from the reservoir can be used to irrigate around 4.8 thousand hectares of farmland in the districts of Karanganyar and Sragen.

Jokowi said the government hoped the Gondang reservoir would increase agricultural production in the two districts, and in Central Java, in general.

"The development of the water reservoir in Karanganyar and elsewhere can increase the production of rice and other agricultural commodities," the president pointed out.

According to the head of state, the government plans to build 28 reservoirs across the country as part of the efforts to support the food security program.

"Some of them can be completed in two years, some in two and a half years, and some others in four years, depending on the size of the reservoir," he added.(*)
President Jokowi observes development of Gondang reservoir in Karanganyar - ANTARA News

*Railway company to revitalize old unsed tracks in Banten*
Sabtu, 12 Maret 2016 15:38 WIB | 141 Views

Lebak, Banten (ANTARA News) - State-owned railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (PT KAI) will revitalize the old track of Rangkasbitung-Labuan-Bayah-Anyer Kidul to help accelerate economic development in Banten.

"We hope to revitalize the track in 2017," chief spokesman of the railway company Bambang Setiyo Prayitno said here on Saturday.

The railway company has stopped serving the route since the 1960s and part of the track might have been damaged by landslides or the land had been used by squatters.

Bambang said the track is vital for public transport in the region mainly for the transport of tourists and industrial , plantation and farm products.

"We are confident the revitalization of the old track would help accelerate economic development in the province," he said.

He said KAI has held several meetings with the district administration on plan to revitalize the Rangkasbitung-Labuan-Bayah-Anyer Kidul track. 

Head of the Lebak District Transport Service Alkadri said the district administration would help socialize the program especially among the squatters , who have illegally used the land of PT KAI.(*)

Railway company to revitalize old unsed tracks in Banten - ANTARA News

*Japanese food firms have growing interest in Indonesia*
Sabtu, 12 Maret 2016 15:09 WIB | 198 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam




Illustration. A number of customers ordering Japanese food at a Japanese resto in Jakarta. Indonesia's economic growth more stable, especially in Jakarta making Japanese investors glanced market share of fast food by presenting a typical Japanese food. (FOTO ANTARA / Dhoni Setiawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Japan, the third largest foreign investor country in Indonesia, is showing interest in expanding their businesses in the food sector after seeing progressive developments of the Japanese society in Indonesia.

"I have received reports that several Japanese food companies are contemplating entering Indonesia after observing the spurt in the number of Japanese restaurants and grocery stores in the country. This means that they already have market segments to sell their products in Indonesia," Franky Sibarani, the head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), noted in a press statement in Jakarta Wednesday (March 9).

There were 1,199 students enrolled in Japanese schools in Jakarta in 2014. The institution also recorded that at the national level, there were 16 thousand Japanese expatriates living in Indonesia of which 10 thousand were in Jakarta, according to data at the representative office of the Japan External Trade Organization (Jetro).

"Data on Japanese expatriates in Jakarta is the main factor that has led to new investment interest in Indonesia," he claimed.

Companies from Japan were so far mostly doing business in the electronics, automotive, and components sectors, in addition to garment products, Saribua Siahaan, the BKPM representative for investment promotion (IIPC) stated in Tokyo.

However, the target of food consumers in Indonesia is of course not only Japanese citizens but also local people as Indonesia has a population of about 250 million. Indonesian people also like Japanese food.

Yet, most of the Indonesian population or about 85 to 90 percent, are Muslims who are restricted to only halal (edible based on the Islamic law) food. 

Therefore, a Japanese noodle firm in Hyogo Prefecture has expressed readiness to meet administrative requirements such as halal certification for its food products to be sold to Indonesian consumers.

The Japanese company notified the representative office in Tokyo of the BKPM on its readiness to meet the halal certification for its noodle products. 

The food and beverage industry of Indonesia is regarded as a lucrative investment opportunity, according to the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), as quoted by Indonesia Investment online media in June 2014.

Therefore, a total of 20 Japanese food and beverage industries were interested in making foreign direct investments worth between US$400 million and US$1.0 billion.

These twenty Japanese companies are not only interested in conducting business in Indonesia because of the countrys large population (approximately 250 million people) and rapidly expanding middle, but also because the supply of raw materials for the food production process is available in Indonesia. 

The companies are focused on Indonesias most populous island of Java because infrastructure is most developed here, thus resulting in relatively low logistics costs, JICAs research also indicated. 

Regarding the interest of the noodle company in Hyogo Perfecture, BKPM Head Franky Sibarani affirmed that the Hyogo Prefecture was included in the areas covered by the Indonesian Consulate General in Osaka. The prefecture often conducted promotional activities in cooperation with the Tokyo office of the BKPM.

Franky lauded the interest shown by the Japanese noodle firm to invest in Indonesia. It was an interesting development as, so far, Japanese companies making investments in Indonesia were mostly doing business in the automotive and component industries, he remarked.

"This indicates that the interest of Japanese companies to invest in Indonesia is increasingly varying," the BKPM chief pointed out.

The Japanese noodle firm's intention to expand its business in Indonesia is an example of how Japan has begun to vary its investment in the country, according to BKPM representative Saribua Siahaan in Tokyo.

"Other fields of business that have attracted Japanese investors include semiconductor production and electrical appliances. The IIPC is ready to help the Japanese investor who came from Hyogo Prefecture," Saribua remarked.

The Japanese investors have begun showing interest in investing in the food sector in Indonesia also after seeing the implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC).

"The Japanese investors view this as an opportunity since over 40 percent of the ASEAN population resides in Indonesia," Saribua noted.

The BKPM has set a target to attract US$13 billion in investment commitments from Japan in 2016. The commitment target was expected to come from the number of principle licenses issued for Japan in Indonesia, Franky told a seminar on investing in Indonesias industrial sector.

"Japanese investors have the character that needs the cooperation of all parties, both the central and regional governments. We hope the BKPM and the Indonesian Embassy in Tokyo would continue to increase cooperation to attract as many Japanese investors as possible," Franky had said last December.

Based on the BKPM data, the realization of Japanese investment in Indonesia in 2015 increased by six percent compared to that in 2014.

The Japanese investment realization in 2015 stood at US$2.87 billion, with 2,030 projects absorbing 115,400 workers.

The manufacturing sector, particularly the automotive, electronics, machinery, and chemical, in addition to the pharmacy sectors, constituted the main contributors to the Japanese investment in Indonesia.

Japanese investment commitment in 2015 reached US$8.1 billion, up 95 percent from that in the previous year. Japan came third on the list of foreign countries having investment commitment in Indonesia.

The countries topping the list of foreign investors above Japan were China, with US$22.2 billion, up 42 percent compared to the same period in the previous year, and Singapore, with investment increasing by 69 percent to US$16.3 billion.

Following Japan was South Korea, which recorded an increased investment of 86 percent that reached US$4.8 billion.(*)

Japanese food firms have growing interest in Indonesia - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to Buy LPG from Iran At Discounted Prices

The Indonesian government continues its efforts to enhance cooperation with Iran. In addition to supplying crude oil, Tehran is expected to sell liquid petroleum gas (LPG) to Indonesia at a bargain price.






Minister of energy and mineral resources Sudirman Said has closed a deal to import LPG from Iran through the latter’s state energy firm at discounted prices. "_It’s US$ 25 lower than the market price_," said Sudirman on the ministry’s official website, Thursday (10/3). (Read: PGN Still Reviewing the Potential of Gas Partnership with Iran).

Pertamina’s vice president of corporate communications Wianda Pusponegoro expects that the cooperation will go ahead without delay because the state oil firm can only produce 50 to 70 metric tons per day. This means that the company still has to import 42 percent of LPG to meet domestic demand.Wianda added that no decision had been made on the volume of LPG that will be imported.

(Read: Pertamina to Supply Condensate to Iran).

Director general of oil and gas IGN Wiratmaja Puja also wants Tehran to build a refinery in Situbondo, East Java. As reported earlier, an Iranian oil company, Nakhle Barani Pardis, signed a cooperation agreement with Kreasindo Indonesia on 11 February 2016 to develop an oil refinery in Indonesia with the capacity to produce 300 thousand barrels. Iran will supply crude oil to the refinery for 20 years.

Another Iranian company, Mapna, is to invest the development of Indonesia’s power industry. Mapna will partner with two state-owned enterprises, Pindad and Dirgantara Indonesia. (Read: Iran Plans to Build Refinery in Situbondo).

Besides Iran, the government is pushing for investment in the energy sector from Middle Eastern countries. The goal is to enhance energy security in Indonesia. Earlier, the government formed a partnership with Azerbaijan to purchase one million barrels of crude oil per month through the country’s state oil firm, Socar.

_Indonesia to Buy LPG from Iran At Discounted Prices - Katadata News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

17,000 Islands, Vast Forests, and Dense Cities: Experience Indonesia
_Volcanoes, coral reefs, ancient temples, and bustling cities. Take 90 seconds to tour the islands of this marvelous country. _





_video: 17,000 Islands, Vast Forests, and Dense Cities: Experience Indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Biggest Belgian Economic Mission to Indonesia to date from 12 to 19 March 2016: *#BEmissionIDN*

A large Belgian economic mission, presided over by Her Royal Highness Princess Astrid, as representative of His Majesty King Philippe, will head for Indonesia from 12 to 19 March 2016. _During its six-day journey, it will take the 301 delegates to three different Indonesian cities: Jakarta, Bogor and Bandung._






No less than four ministers will accompany HRH Princess Astrid:

HE Pieter De Crem, Federal Secretary of State for Foreign Trade (replacing Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Foreign Affairs Didier Reynders);
HE Jean-Claude Marcourt, Vice-President and Minister of Economy, Industry, Innovation and New Technologies of the Walloon Region Government and Vice-President and Minister of Higher Education, Research and Media of the Wallonia-Brussels Federation;
HE Philippe Muyters, Flemish Minister for Work, Economy, Innovation and Sports;
HE Cécile Jodogne, Secretary of State for Foreign Trade & Investment for the Brussels-Capital Region and Minister of the French Community Commission in charge of Civil Service and Health Policy.
The upcoming Belgian economic mission is the fifth in its kind to Indonesia. With 301 participants, _the biggest Belgian mission ever to Indonesia is a landmark in the stronger growing ties between the two nations._ Previous missions were organized in 1970, 1978, 1985 and 2008, each time presided over by a member of the Belgian royal family. Then Crown Prince Albert presided over the first three missions, before becoming King of the Belgians in 1993. His Majesty King Philippe presided over the last mission in 2008, when he was still Crown Prince.

Total exports of goods from the European Union (EU-28) to Indonesia amounted to EUR 9.5 billion in 2014. Belgium represented a share of 4.8%, which makes it the 6th major exporter of goods to Indonesia within the EU. Belgium is also the 6th importer of Indonesian goods in the EU. In 2014, chemical products represented 30% of total Belgian exports of goods to Indonesia, followed by machinery and equipment (21%) and animal products (11%).

In total 127 companies registered to the economic mission. They will actively participate in the more than 500 B2B’s, high-level conferences, seminars, official meetings, networking opportunities and cultural events that the five main organizers of the mission have lined up for them. Throughout the weeklong mission Belgian companies and official authorities will sign a total of 24 contracts and MoU’s with their Indonesian partners and counterparts. The three regional trade promoting agencies (FIT, AWEX and BI&E), the Belgian Foreign Trade Agency and the Federal Public Service Foreign Affairs have closely cooperated with their Indonesian host to draw up a program filled with business opportunities for the participating Belgian companies and their Indonesian partners.

The economic mission will focus on a few themes, which are crucial for the development of the Indonesian economy and in which Belgian companies can provide world-class expertise. _The maritime sector will feature prominently on the agenda with a Maritime Summit taking place on Wednesday 16 March_. Delegates will also be hosted by the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation on Monday 14 March.

_The agrifood sector will be highlighted during a seminar on sustainable agriculture in Bogor. _Moreover, Belgian food and gastronomy will be presented to the Indonesian hosts during the official Belgian reception and a dedicated show cooking event. To make sure they are tasting only the best Belgian cuisine has to offer, two Belgian chefs, a sommelier and a chocolatier are accompanying the mission.

Energy and cleantech is the third theme the mission is focusing on. On Tuesday 15 March the mission will also host a “Belgium-Indonesia Cleantech Summit”.

_When visiting Bandung on Thursday 17 March the delegates will focus on Smart Cities_, tapping into the rich experience of that city when it comes to providing an intelligent platform for the entire city life.

Apart from these central themes, the mission will also explore opportunities for enhanced academic and cultural cooperation, more particularly in the run-up to the 2017 Europalia festival, when Indonesia will feature as guest country. The Europalia festival will showcase Indonesian art and culture in its broadest sense to the European public.

The “5 Beaufort” Woodwind Quintet, which consists of musicians of the National Orchestra of Belgium, will perform twice during the mission. “From Belgium with Love”, a piece especially composed for the mission by the Belgian composer Dirk Brossé will played by them.

_Biggest Belgian Economic Mission to Indonesia to date from 12 to 19 March 2016: #BEmissionIDN - Newsroom - Homepage - Foreign Affairs, Foreign Trade and Development Cooperation_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Korean investors to venture in sea transport business in Indonesia*
Minggu, 13 Maret 2016 19:44 WIB | 612 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - An investor from South Korea wants to invest US$80 million in shipping business in Indonesia, the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) said.

The unnamed investor is especially interested in operating liquefied natural gas (LNG) tankers, BKPM chief Franky Sibarani said.

The Korean investor hoped to operate two LNG tankers in the country, Franky, who visited South Korea recently, said here on Saturday. 

The Korean investor also opened the possibility of building terminal for gas storage, he said. 

He said the prospective investor plans to visit the county to look for local partner to operate the business.

"We are not only interested in the size of investment but more important is the added value created by the investment," he said. 

The investor also indicated interest in President Joko Widodos vision of developing sea toll, he said. 

"The program is seen as positive in contribution to the countrys development in general," he added. 

He said South Korea is one of the countries actively increasing investment in Indonesia. 

South Korean investment implemented in 2015 alone reached Rp15.1 trillion in 2,329 projects. From 2010 to 2015, Korean investment in the country totaled Rp79.6 trillion. 

"In the past five years, South Korea has continued to rank among five largest investors in the country," her added. 

Korean investment commitments were worth US$4.6 billion in 2015 or an increase of 86 percent from 2014. (*)

Korean investors to venture in sea transport business in Indonesia - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Pekerja menyelesaikan pembangunan proyek jalan Tol Cinere-Jagorawi (Cijago) seksi II di kawasan Margonda, Depok, Jawa Barat, Senin (14/3). Proyek tol Cijago Seksi II yakni ruas Raya Bogor-Kukusan direncanakan beroperasi pertengahan 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Andika Wahyu)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Navigates Safely Through Uncertain Times

_Indonesia, one of the best performing emerging market economies, can take its economic success to the next level by more investment, particularly in infrastructure, and finding new sources of economic growth, says the IMF in its annual assessment._






Speaking to _IMF Survey_, IMF Mission Chief for Indonesia, Luis E. Breuer, credits good economic management and timely reforms, particularly on fuel subsidies, for Indonesia’s favorable prospects. The country is also well positioned to cope with a challenging external environment.

But he noted that sustaining strong growth and development will require the government to push on, and even expand, its ongoing reforms to improve infrastructure, strengthen the business environment, and open up trade.

readmore: _IMF Survey : Indonesia Navigates Safely Through Uncertain Times_
video: _Indonesia Navigates Safely Through Uncertain Times_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wonderful Indonesia tourism campaign







Indonesia's Pavilion Again Bags Best Exhibitor Award At ITB Berlin 2016
_Indonesias pavilion featuring a Phinisi tall ship has again won the Best Exhibitor Award for the Asia, Australia and Oceania category in the Internationale Tourismus-Borse (ITB) Berlin held in Messe Berlin, Germany, on March 9-13, 2016._






For the last two consecutive years, Phinisi has brought lucks to Indonesia as the countrys pavilion also displaying the Indonesian legendary seafaring icon, won the Best Exhibitor Award for the same category in the 2015 ITB Berlin.

Phinisi ship is a sea transportation means since time immemorial for Indonesian sailors who live in the archipelagic country, particularly South Sulawesi, which is dominated by water areas.

Taking the Phinisi ship as an icon for the Indonesian pavilion is aimed at promoting the countrys maritime tourist destinations.

_Indonesia's Pavilion Again Bags Best Exhibitor Award At ITB Berlin - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

February surplus biggest in 5 years: statistics agency 
_After scoring a US$50.6 million trade surplus in January, the country recorded a sharp surplus increase in February to $1.14 billion, owing to a significant rise in exports amid slumping imports. Exports rose 7.8 percent month-on-month (mom) to $11.3 billion, while imports contracted 2.91 percent to $10.16 billion, according to Central Statistics Agency (BPS) data._






"Hopefully the increase indicates a recovery," BPS head Suryamin said at a press conference in Jakarta on Tuesday, adding that February’s surplus was the biggest in five years.

readmore: _February surplus biggest in 5 years: statistics agency | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## Nike

*Taiwanese investor eyeing Indonesian automotive components industry*
Rabu, 16 Maret 2016 18:42 WIB | 621 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has identified Taiwanese investor interest in the automotive components industry, especially for the production of automotive lamps, valued at US$50 million, an official stated.

BKPM Head Franky Sibarani stated in a press release received here on Wednesday that the Taiwanese investment interest is a business opportunity that has arisen due to Indonesias investment expansion in several automotive factories.

"The investment expansion in several car factories in Indonesia will benefit its ancillary industries. To support the industry, the boards official representative in Taiwan would promote Indonesia as a location for investment in industrial sectors that support Taiwanese automotive companies," Sibarani affirmed.

The Taiwanese company and the investment board are currently identifying a suitable location for the project, which requires a land area of 10-15 hectares.

"There is a possibility of building a factory in Karawang and its surrounding area, considering that several automobile assembling factories exist in the area. But, it is still under consideration," Sibarani remarked.

Head of Investment from the Indonesian Economic and Trade Office (IETO) in Taipei Mohamad Faizal noted that the interest to produce motor vehicle lamps had earlier been preceded by investment commitment received from several motor vehicle tire production companies.

Therefore, automotive industry investment in other supporting sectors will possibly follow. 

"We continue to actively promote Indonesia as an investment destination. Taiwanese investors who want to invest in Indonesias automotive industry sector can directly meet the supporting companies leaders," Faizal said.

According to Faizal, the Taiwanese company currently has two factories in Taiwan, four factories in China, a warehouse in the United States, and a research and development center in Taiwan.

The influx of investment from Taiwan is expected to support the realization of investments in 2016 valued at Rp594.8 trillion, in particular, to contribute to the Foreign Direct Investment, which is set at Rp386 trillion, or 65 percent of the total targeted investment realization.(*)
Taiwanese investor eyeing Indonesian automotive components industry - ANTARA News

*Dubes Inggris: Indonesia masa depan Asia*
Kamis, 17 Maret 2016 14:31 WIB | 2.006 Views
Pewarta: Ade Irma Junida




Duta Besar Inggris untuk Indonesia, Moazzam Malik (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Duta Besar Inggris untuk Indonesia, ASEAN, dan Timor Leste Moazzam Malik meyakini masa depan Asia tidak hanya ada di tangan Tiongkok dan India, tetapi juga Indonesia.

"Kami percaya, masa depan Asia tidak hanya di tangan India dan Tiongkok, tapi juga Indonesia. Jadi kami mau melihat Indonesia sukses. Tidak di urutan ke-10 dunia pada 2030 tapi di nomor 6 atau 7," katanya dalam Forum Dialog Investasi "Penyederhanaan Perizinan Usaha di Daerah" di Jakarta, Kamis.

Menurut Dubes Moazzam, sejak 17 bulan bertugas di Indonesia, ia banyak bertemu dengan pengusaha asing dan lokal, juga kerapkali berkunjung ke sejumlah daerah di Tanah Air. 

Dari pengalaman tersebut, ia mengaku melihat potensi besar Indonesia untuk mewujudkan mimpi menjadi negara nomor 7 dunia dengan perekonomian terbesar pada 2030.

"Indonesia sudah jadi negara dengan perekonomian terbesar, nomor 16 dunia. Tapi apa Indonesia bisa mencapai posisi nomor 6, nomor 7 atau nomor 8 pada 2030 nanti? Tentu tergantung kebijakan pemerintahnya," ujarnya.

Dubes Moazzam menuturkan, dua tantangan terbesar di Indonesia adalah bagaimana memperbaiki regulasi dan infrastruktur untuk mendukung perekonomian.

Regulasi yang sederhana, konsisten dan transparan sangat dibutuhkan untuk kepastian usaha. Begitu pula infrastruktur untuk menekan biaya logistik.

"Selama beberapa tahun terakhir, ada 3.000 regulasi di Inggris yang kami sederhanakan. Jadi seriap regulasi itu, harus didiskusikan dengan semua_stakeholder_ minimal 12 minggu. Di Indonesia juga saya percaya sama, tapi belum terimplementasikan dalam sistem," katanya.

Dubes Moazzam juga mendukung target pemerintah untuk masuk ke posisi 40 dalam daftar Ease of Doing Business (EoDB) yang disusun Bank Dunia.

Inggris sendiri, dalam laporan terakhir EoDB 2016 berada di urutan ke 8 dan terus melakukan upaya untuk bisa melesat naik ke posisi 5 untuk EoDB 2017.

Indonesia, menurut dia, masih harus bekerja lebih keras lagi untuk naik ke posisi 40 dari saat ini di urutan 109 dari 189 negara di dunia dalam EoDB.

"Indonesia naik ke urutan 109 saja, itu sudah melewati kompetitor di kawasan seperti Vietnam dan Filipina. Jadi sudah ada progresnya," katanya.
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
Dubes Inggris: Indonesia masa depan Asia - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian govt keen to establish partnership with EU: Minister*
Selasa, 12 April 2016 20:06 WIB | 722 Views




Saleh Husin. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government demonstrated its seriousness to discuss a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA) with the European Union (EU) countries by attending a discussion on the agreement document (scoping paper) in Brussels, Belgium.

"I was present with Trade Minister Thomas Trikasih Lembong to demonstrate our seriousness during the discussion to establish this cooperation," Minister of Industry Saleh Husin stated here on Tuesday.

Earlier, the discussion on the scoping paper was held several times between the Echelon I level officials of the related ministries.

According to Saleh, during a meeting held in early April, the two sides discussed various agreements in which Indonesia sought to establish cooperation to boost the countrys economy.

The discussion on the scoping paper would again be held in future and require several meetings, so it will still take a long time, Saleh added.

Nevertheless, Saleh hoped that Indonesias cooperation with the countries in the blue continent would be realized within two years.

_(Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta/Uu.A050/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Indonesian govt keen to establish partnership with EU: Minister - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Part of Jabodetabek Commuter Line revitalization program - renovation of Kebayoran train station


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IMF 2015 data vs 2016 data
_
GDP (nominal)_
*Indonesia*: 858.953 ~ *936.955* +78.00
*Thailand*: 395.288 ~ *409.724* +14.43
*Philippines*: 291.965 ~ *310.312* +18.347
*Malaysia*: 296.219 ~ *309.262* +13.043
*Singapore*: 292.734 ~ *294.560* +1.826
*Vietnam*: 191.454 ~ *201.361* +9.907

_GDP Per Capita (nominal)_
*Singapore*: 52,887.770 ~ *52,755.135* -132
*Malaysia*: 9,556.774 ~ *9,810.796* +254
*Thailand*: 5,742.282 ~ *5,939.647* +197
*Indonesia*: 3,362.357 ~ *3,620.359* +258
*Philippines*: 2,858.144 ~ *2,978.181* +120
*Vietnam*: 2,088.344 ~ *2,173.652* +85

_GDP (ppp)_ 
*Indonesia*: 2,842.247 ~ *3,010.746* +168
*Thailand*: 1,108.111 ~ *1,152.421* +44
*Malaysia*: 815.646 ~ *859.881* +44
*Philippines*: 741.031 ~ *793.193* +52
*Vietnam*: 552.298 ~ *592.848* +40
*Singapore*: 471.877 ~ *484.951* +13

_GDP Per Capita (ppp)_
*Singapore*: 85,253.242 ~ *86,853.686* +1.600
*Malaysia*: 26,314.797 ~ *27,278.200* +964
*Thailand*: 16,097.353 ~ *16,706.324* +609
*Indonesia*: 11,125.921 ~ *11,633.409* +509
*Philippines*: 7,254.198 ~ *7,612.584* +358
*Vietnam*: 6,024.353 ~ *6,399.674* +375

_http://www.imf.org/external/index.htm_


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s economy is not slowing down: Chief economic minister*
Kamis, 14 April 2016 19:50 WIB | 1.112 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Chief Economic Minister Darmin Nasution has claimed that the countrys economy was not experiencing a slowdown disparate to the trend currently exhibited by the global economy.
"Indonesia tends to not follow the global economic trend. Their economies may have recorded a slowdown, but in the last two quarters, in comparison, we alone have shown faster growth," he noted here on Thursday.
Nasution explained that the global economy is moving towards a slowdown in 2016, but the Indonesian government had been striving to maintain public spending and boosting investment to ensure that the national economy remained stable.
Nasution even forecast that in the first quarter of 2016, the countrys economy would improve compared to the previous quarter by growing at some 5.1 to 5.2 percent, driven by infrastructure development since early this year.
"In general, it should be better than that in the previous quarter. Perhaps, it will not be as good as one might have imagined, but investment and infrastructure development have, so far, helped to improve the economy," he pointed out.
The Central Bureau of Statistics recorded that countrys economy had grown in the past two quarters, at 4.73 percent and 5.04 percent, respectively in the third and fourth quarters of 2015.
Although it had yet to grown in line with its potential, its growth at 4.79 percent in 2015 was still better than the average growth in the developed and developing countries.
In the draft revised 2016 budget, the government has assumed macro-economic growth at 5.3 percent due to improving household consumption and investment performance.
The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has forecast that the worlds economy would only grow at 3.2 percent this year, down 0.2 percent from its earlier prediction of 3.4 percent in January 2016.
IMF chief economist Maurice Obstfeld stated at a press conference on World Economic Outlook in Washington that the revision reflected the economic slowdown in various countries.
Obstfeld remarked that the trend was apparent since last year, marked by the sudden sales of risk assets, increasing market concerns, and a sharp decline in the prices of oil and other commodities.
The IMF has forecast advanced economies, such as the United States, to grow 2.4 percent; while the European zone comprising Germany, France, Italy, and Spain, 1.5 percent; Japan, 0.5 percent; and others outside G7, 2.1 percent.
For developing countries, the IMF has forecast a growth of 6.5 percent for China, 7.5 percent for India, and 4.8 percent for ASEAN plus 5 comprising Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam, and Thailand.
In view of this, the IMF has proposed three main policies encompassing approaches to improve the monetary, fiscal and economic structure to overcome the slowdown and maintain growth in the midst of this global trend.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...y-is-not-slowing-down-chief-economic-minister

*President orders ministries to cut budgets*
Kamis, 14 April 2016 19:46 WIB | 511 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo has asked ministries and state institutions to cut their budgets to a total of Rp50 trillion to adjust the planned revisions in the current national budget.
"All ministries and state institutions must cut their budgets for operational costs, operational spending and other non-priority expenditures by up to Rp50 trillion to adjust with the revised budget" he said on Thursday.
He further stated that ministries and state institutions could cut their budgets for non-significant expenditures, such as cost of official travel, seminars, meetings and official car purchases.
Earlier in March, President Widodo had called several cabinet ministers to a meeting to discuss preparations for the submission of the draft revised budget of 2016 and the ease of doing business and the governments medium and long-term working plans.
Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, who attended the meeting along with Chief Economic Minister Darmin Nasution, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung disclosed that the government planned to make new debt totaling Rp21 trillion to cover the deficit in the draft revised budget of 2016.
"The deficit will likely widen from 2.15 percent to 2.5 percent of the gross domestic product due to an additional spending of Rp40 trillion," he said.
Although the government has already cut state expenditures the deficit in the draft revised budget of 2016 remains bigger.
Bambang said with regards to state expenditures that spending at ministries and state institutions had dropped from Rp784 trillion to Rp738 or around Rp45 trillion while spending at non-ministries and non-state institutions was up by Rp9.6 trillion.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104165/president-orders-ministries-to-cut-budgets


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian shipyard company develops floating power plant*
Jumat, 15 April 2016 22:46 WIB | 643 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian shipyard company, PT PAL, is developing a floating power plant to meet the electricity needs of people in remote islands as well as to support the governments program of building a 35 megawatts power plant.

The Executive Director of PT PAL, M Firmansyah Arifin, said here on Friday that he was still waiting to know how much electricity the national electricity state-owned company, PLN, needed from the plant.

"We set up a floating power plant in 1996 but it was of low capacity. If PLN asks for a plant of higher capacity, we are well prepared because the foundation is already there for it," Arifin said.

Arifin explained that technically, constructing a floating power plant was not difficult for PT PAL as it has reliable resources.

"A floating power plant made by PT PAL was functional in some areas such as in Aceh after the 2004 tsunami and also in some remote islands in Indonesia, which are beyond the reach of the electricity grid," he said.

With its experience, Arifin remarked, PT PAL can easily improve upon the capacity and size of the power generation plant needed to support the national electricity program.

Earlier, PLN had rented a floating Gas Power Plant with a capacity of 120 megawatts from Turkey for five years, with a contract value of Rp1,850 per kWh (kilo watt hour).

Indonesia needs floating power plants to meet the electricity needs of people living in its 17,000 islands.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104196/indonesian-shipyard-company-develops-floating-power-plant


kerjasama ama perusahaan Turkey,

*President Jokowi, KEIN leaders discuss indonesia`s industrial growth*
Jumat, 15 April 2016 19:44 WIB | 752 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with members of the National Economic and Industry Committee (KEIN) held a discussion on the country`s industrial growth here in Jakarta, Friday. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and members of the National Economic and Industry Committee (KEIN) held a discussion on the countrys industrial growth here, Friday.

"The key point is how we can work together to boost economic growth in future," Minister of Industry Saleh Husin stated at the presidential office following the meeting between President Jokowi and KEIN leaders and members.

Minister Husin noted that during the meeting, the president was accompanied by Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution, Trade Minister Thomas Lembong, Minister/State Secretary Pratikno, and Chairman of the Investment Coordinating Board Franky Sibarani.

KEIN Chairman Sutrisno Bachir affirmed that his committee will continue to offer strategic inputs related to economic and industrial fields to the government.

Indonesia is now experiencing sluggish industrial growth. Therefore, the government needs to boost the production of goods having added value, Bachir remarked.

"We are now aware of the global economic slowdown. Without industrialization and merely selling raw materials, we will be left behind," he pointed out.

Bachir urged the Indonesian people to use domestic products to help boost local industrial growth.

"We should take a cue from the citizens of other countries, such as Japan, Korea, and India, who harbor a high sense of nationalism and always love their domestic products," he added.
(Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/F001

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-leaders-discuss-indonesias-industrial-growth

Economic progress is the current government priority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Tol Becakayu Beroperasi 2017Sejumlah pekerja menyelesaikan pembangunan tiang pancang jalan tol Bekasi-Cawang-Kampung Melayu (Becakayu) di Jakarta, Senin (18/4/2016). Pemerintah menargetkan pembangunan tol (Becakayu) ini akan selesai pada kuartal I 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)


----------



## NKRI

*Indonesia, Germany expected to realize cooperation worth US$875 million: Kadin*
*



*
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodos (Jokowis) visit to Europe will produce cooperation agreements worth US$875 million between Indonesia and Germany, according to the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin).

Kadin noted in a press statement here on Monday that the agreements will be part of the memoranda of understanding (MoUs) between Indonesian companies and their German counterparts.

During his current trip to Europe on April 17-22, 2016, President Jokowi is visiting four countries: Britain, Germany, Belgium, and the Netherlands. He is being accompanied by several business executives grouped in the Kadin.

Kadin General Chairman Rosan Perkasa Roeslani revealed that on the first day of the presidents visit to Berlin in Germany, a business-to-business MoU worth $875 million is expected to be signed between Indonesian and German businesses.

Of the amount, an agreement amounting to $800 million will be signed between Ferrostahl Cronimet and PT Aneka Tambang; $40 million between Myer Werft and PT Pelni; and $35 million between APRIL and Inava.

Rosan remarked that the signing of the MoUs will be witnessed by the president and constituted a concrete step in boosting economic relations between Indonesia and Germany.

On the same occasion, Shinta Widjaja Kamdani, Kadin deputy general chairman for international relations, noted that Kadin had brought along several business delegates operating in sectors such as energy, industry, agribusiness, maritime, and telecommunications.

The delegates will meet their German counterparts during a business forum in Europe.

"This an important opportunity to create a new investment potential in Indonesia while accelerating trade cooperation under the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA) scheme in the European Union. This CEPA is expected to be completed in two years," Shinta pointed out.

President Jokowi and his entourage arrived in Berlin, Germany, on Sunday night local time or early Monday morning Indonesia time for a five-day state visit to European countries.

The presidential aircraft RI-1 carrying President Jokowi and his entourage landed at the Tegel International Airport in Berlin at 8:45 p.m. local time, or 1:45 a.m. West Indonesia Standard Time.

During the trip, the president was accompanied by Cabinet Secretary Pramono Agung, Trade Minister Thomas Lembong, and presidential staff/presidential communication team member Ari Dwipayana.

On arrival at the Tegel airport, President Jokowi was greeted by Indonesian Ambassador to Germany Fauzi Bowo and Deputy Chief of Protocol of the Federal Republic of Germany Kondrat H. Arzvob Straussenberg.

The Indonesian president left the Halim Perdanakusuma International Airport in East Jakarta at 8:30 a.m. local time on Sunday for Berlin, with a stopover in Abu Dhabi.

Dwipayana remarked that the president was on a four-nation working visit at the invitation of leaders of the European countries.

The visit is aimed at forging cooperation with the European Union, particularly in the economic field, as well as at strengthening tolerance and building global peace.

He said during the visit, Indonesia will highlight the importance of cooperation in trade, investment, maritime affairs, and water management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Badminton Superseries (Premier) 2016_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda Indonesia to receive 14 Airbus A330neo jets

_Garuda Indonesia has confirmed an order with Airbus for the purchase of 14 A330-900neo, the new re-engined version of the best-selling A330 widebody airliner, to support the company’s growth and business expansion in the future. The deal was signed at a ceremony in London in the presence of the President of Indonesia, His Excellency Joko Widodo and British Prime Minister, the Rt. Hon. David Cameron MP._






Garuda Indonesia plans to use the A330neo to develop its medium and long haul network, with the aircraft offering cutting edge technology along with more efficient operations. The order replaces and extends an existing order for seven A330-300 aircraft, and the A330neo will be delivered from 2019 onwards.

“We are pleased to announce that we continue our long-standing relationship with Airbus. Both Garuda Indonesia and Airbus fully understand the aim of the deal as a long-term strategy to win the global challenge,” said Arif Wibowo, CEO of Garuda Indonesia.

Arif explained, “The A330neo represents a more-efficient future for Garuda Indonesia. This order restructuring is believed to support our continued commitment to deliver the most modern, comfortable and excellent air travel service to all customers as well as to strengthen the sustained positive growth and business expansion of the company.

“Furthermore, we are confident that this latest technology aircraft will support us to compete better in the industry.”

Prime Minister David Cameron said: “This deal underlines the increasing importance of our ties with Indonesia - a fast growing economy and set to become the seventh largest in the world by 2030.

“We are the fifth biggest investor in Indonesia and our relationship has more untapped potential. We want to encourage more British businesses to seize on these opportunities and we will continue to support them by banging the drum for British skills and expertise.”
Airbus Chief Operating Officer Tom Williams said: “We are delighted to welcome Garuda Indonesia as a new customer for the A330neo.

“The A330neo will bring a range of benefits from unbeatable operating economics including significant reductions in fuel consumption, lower maintenance costs and extended range capability. The aircraft will have Airbus’ all new Airspace cabin which will ensure the A330 continues to be a benchmark for passengers and airlines alike.”

The deal is the latest milestone in a long standing partnership dating back more than 30 years, when the airline took delivery of its first Airbus A300.

The A330-800neo and the A330-900neo are two new members of the Airbus Widebody Family with first deliveries scheduled to start in Q4 2017. The A330neo incorporates latest generation Rolls-Royce Trent 7000 engines, aerodynamic enhancements and new cabin features. Benefitting from the unbeatable economics, versatility and high reliability of the A330, the A330neo reduces fuel consumption by 14% per seat, making it the most cost efficient, long range widebody aircraft on the market.

In addition to greater fuel savings, A330neo operators will also benefit from a range increase of up to 400 nautical miles and all the operational commonality advantages of the Airbus Family.

_http://www.eturbonews.com/70510/gar...rboNews+-+for+the+global+travel+professional)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia invites financial service companies to invest in country*
Rabu, 20 April 2016 08:19 WIB | 593 Views

London (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has invited world financial service companies to invest in the country, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said here on Tuesday.

"In London, we have met with world financial service industrialists with a view to strengthening our finances," he said.

Pramono Anung was among the entourage members accompanying President Joko Widodo during his current visit to Britain after visiting Germany the day before.

Pramono said Indonesia could not only rely on tax income and there is need to strengthen its financial sector.

"We are inviting any party to come to invest in Indonesia that would benefit the country," he said.

Although the government has been intensifying efforts to lure investors to come to the country, it continues to pay attention to improve the quality of human resources, gini ratio and small and medium businesses, he said.

"The government has already deregulated many areas, including reducing the list of sectors for investment but it has not yet gone global and, therefore, the President, the Finance Minister and the Governor of Bank Indonesia have informed the world financial industrialists about these steps here in London," he said.

He said, a number of agreements were signed by Indonesia and Britain during the visit.

In a meeting between President Joko Widodo and Prime Minister David Cameron, a number of memorandums of understanding were signed by Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, Minister of Fisheries and Marine Resources Susi Pudjiastuti, head of creative economic agency, Triawan Munaf, president director of flag carrier Garuda Indonesia with their partners.

The MOUs include tertiary education, information and experience sharing about hosting sports events, creative industries, implementing agreement on marine affairs and fisheries and an agreement between Garuda and Airbus.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ancial-service-companies-to-invest-in-country

*Construction Kalimantan`s first railroad to start in December*
Selasa, 19 April 2016 21:19 WIB | 814 Views

Samarinda (ANTARA News) - Construction of Kalimantans first railroad would start in December this year.
Construction would begin in the section linking Tabang in the regency of Kutai Kartanegara and Lubuk Tutung in the regency of Kutai Timur in East Kalimantan.
The section is designed mainly for the transport coal and palm oil, which are the main commodities in the region, East Kalimantan Governor Awang Faroek Ishak said here on Tuesday. 
The railway will transport coal and palm oil from Tabang and nearby areas to the Special Economic Zone of Maloy Batuta Trans Kalimantan in the regency of Kutai Timur,.
In Maloy, work is in progress to build an international port to be integrated with the industrial estate.
The ground breaking of the railway project was inaugurated by President Joko Widodo on 19 November 2015 .
The Tabang- Lubuk Tutung section would be the first part of a trans Kalimantan railway across East Kalimantan and Central Kalimantan to be built by a Russian investor, the Russian Railways.
The project will cost around Rp72 trillion in three phases. 
The next phase after the Tabang-Lubuk Tutung section would be one between the regency of Kutai Barat and regency of Penajam Paser Utara,where an industrial area - Buluminung industrial center - would be built. 
At the same time, infrastructure would be built for the Buluminung industrial area including port and a number of techno parks. 
The governor said there would be a number of techno parks to be built in 2016 including one planned under the program of the regional administration for nuclear power study and training with support from the central government.
"Lands for the entire projects have been available thanks to cooperation from a number of companies in Gunung Bayan, Kutai Barat and Lubuk Tutung," he said.(*)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi: _“Keep Calm and Invest in Indonesia”_

President Joko Widodo has encouraged British business leaders to invest in Indonesia to combat the global economic slowdown. Speaking at a business forum of Indonesian and British entrepreneurs at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel in London on Wednesday (20/04), the president advised them to keep calm and invest in his country.







_"It is clear that the world is facing many challenges, starting from the Chinese economic transition, social and security ordeals in Europe, to the economic slowdown hitting various countries. I think the solution is simple, keep calm and invest in Indonesia,"_ Joko was quoted as saying in a statement.

The president described Indonesia as an investment destination, proven by its economic growth rate of 5.04 percent in the fourth quarter of 2015.

"I believe Indonesia's economy is stable," Joko said, adding that infrastructure development and investment are the two main engines of the nation's economy.

He highlighted various government-backed infrastructure projects and said they were the largest in the history of Indonesia.

To further convince businessmen, the president said he would continue to apply economic reforms with two fundamental principles: competitiveness and transparency.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/joko-tells-british-entrepreneurs-keep-calm-invest-indonesia/_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dialog Presiden Republik Indonesia Dengan Masyarakat Indonesia Di Jerman


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia one of the world's top 10 manufacturers*
_April 21 2016 | 02:45 pm_

Indonesia has been listed as one of the world’s top 10 manufacturers by the United Nations Industrial Development Organization (UNIDO).

According to UNIDO’s 2016 International Yearbook of Industrial Statistics, Indonesia’s manufacturing industry accounts for almost a quarter of the country’s GDP.

"The UNIDO report shows that Indonesia has climbed into the top ten list," Shadia Hajarabi, UNIDO’s representative in Indonesia, said in Jakarta on Thursday.

"Indonesia is at the bottom of the list, but it surpasses England and Canada," Shyam Upadhyaya, a statistician at UNIDO, said. Shyam added that the list was based on total volume of production. China is at the top list, followed by the US, Germany, Korea and India. 

"Indonesia has become an important industrial country," he added.

Shyam explained that China and India used to have higher economic growth compared to Indonesia. In recent years, however, economic conditions in those countries have fluctuated, resulting in economic slowdowns. "Indonesia's economy has been relatively stable compared to other countries in the region," he said.

He explained that the government had succeeded in maintaining the inflation rate at 4.5 percent and had lifted 25 million people out of poverty.

"In 2010, there were 50 million poor people in the country. Now it is almost half," Shyam explained, adding that this figure indicated that Indonesia could rely on the domestic market to boost economic growth instead of relying solely on exports.

"If you can maintain these indicators, it could produce higher growth," he went on to say.

Dyah Winarni Poedjiwati, an expert staffer at the Industry Ministry, said Indonesia's manufacturing industry grew 5.04 percent in 2015, higher than the national economic growth rate of 4.79 percent. The metals and electricity industry recorded the highest growth rate at 7.9 percent. Food and beverages rose 7.54 percent and the machinery and equipment industry grew 7.49 percent.

"The manufacturing industry contributed 18 percent to gross domestic product in 2015, worth around Rp 298 trillion. This is an increase from the previous year, which saw the manufacturing industry contribute 17.89 percent to GDP," he explained.

She said, however, that the trade balance in manufacturing products experienced a deficit of US$2.31 billion last year, with exports reaching $106.64 billion, or 71 percent of total exports. Total exports reached $150.25 billion, while the value of imports was recorded at 108.95 billion.

Meanwhile, according to the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), foreign direct investment declined by 9.65 percent in 2015, from $13.01 billion in 2014 to $11.76 billion. At the same time, domestic investment grew 5.8 percent to Rp 41.84 trillion. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/04/21/indonesia-one-of-the-worlds-top-10-manufacturers.html


+++

*Indonesia`s Aviation Industry Potential to Reach US$2bn*
_THURSDAY, 21 APRIL, 2016_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Over the next four years, business potential of maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) industry in Indonesia is predicted to increase to US$2 billion from today’s US$920.

“Indonesia will be [the center] of MRO industry development in Asia-Pacific by 2022,” said Industry Minister Saleh Husin in the 4th Aviation MRO Indonesia (AMROI) 2016 Conference & Exhibition in Jakarta, Wednesday, April 20, 2016.

He said that since the government regulation on aviation service industry in Indonesia started to be relaxed in 2000, the development of Indonesia’s aviation service has increased rapidly in the past decade.

“A number of aviation industry [players] are competing heavily to win both domestic and regional markets,” he said.

According to him, with a population of 250 million and its strategic location, Indonesia needs air transport services to support both inter-islands and inter-regions connectivity.

“It’s a potential market for global investors to build Indonesia’s aviation industry.”

Report from the International Air Transport Association (IATA) found that the number of Indonesia’s air passengers will reach 270 million by 2034 or increase by more than 300% compared to 2014 with 90 million passengers.

“By 2020, Indonesia is predicted to be one among the top 10 world aviation markets, [it] could even reach top five by 2034,” he said.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...as-Aviation-Industry-Potential-to-Reach-US2bn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan jalur layang Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di Jalan TB Simatupang, Jakarta Selatan, Kamis (21/4/2016). Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama menyatakan pengoperasian MRT yang dijadwalkan bisa dilakukan pada tahun 2018 harus mundur menjadi tahun 2019 dikarenakan kendala pembebasan lahan. (ANTARA FOTO/Prasetyo Utomo)







Warga Desa Sosyan mencoba menyalakan televisi dengan listrik yang berasal dari Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Mikro Hidro (PLTMH) saat pencanangan Program Indonesia Terang di Kabupaten Maybrat, Papua Barat, Kamis (21/4/2016). Sebelumnya warga menggunakan generator yang dinyalakan dengan solar, dimana harga bahan bakar di daerah tersebut Rp20 ribu per liter. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)






Suasana Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Mikro Hidro (PLTMH) dengan lampu yang menyala di Kabupaten Maybrat, Papua Barat, Rabu (20/4/2016). Pemerintah mencanangkan Program Indonesia Terang yang menjadi bagian dari program pembangunan ketenagalistrikan 35.000 MW dengan enam provinsi di wilayah Indonesia timur sebagai proyek percontohan pada Tahun Anggaran 2016, yaitu Papua, Papua Barat, Maluku, Maluku Utara, Nusa Tenggara Timur, dan Nusa Tenggara Barat. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dialog Presiden Republik Indonesia Dengan Masyarakat Indonesia Di Belanda


----------



## CountStrike

*Dutch Firm to Build $400m Bridge Over East Nusa Tenggara's Larantuka Strait*


*Jakarta.* The government has sealed a $400 million deal with Dutch construction firm Tidal Bridge to build the Pancasila Palmerah Bridge in East Nusa Tenggara, a senior official said in a statement on Friday (22/04).

The suspension bridge will span the Larantuka Strait to connect Flores and Adonara Island. The bridge will also be equipped with turbines that will be able to generate up to 30 megawatts of electricity per hour from tidal waves.

East Nusa Tenggara Governor Frans Lebu Raya said earlier that the government plans to break ground on the project in December. The bridge will be 1.3 kilometers long, with about 800 meters suspended over the strait.

The deal is part of four worth more than $600 million that were reached with Dutch companies during a bilateral business forum in The Hague, on the sidelines of President Joko Widodo's state visit. Other deals include a solar panel production plant worth $185 million and human resources development in Indonesia's maritime industry, worth $11.2 million.

Indonesian food conglomerate, the Salim Group, and local seed producer, East-West Seed Indonesia, also sealed a $10 million deal with a Dutch partner to develop potato seeds that can improve yields.

"The deals establish the Netherlands as one of Indonesia's main sources of investment," Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chairman Franky Sibarani said.

Joko delivered a speech on the Indonesian government's efforts to boost the economy through infrastructure development and investments at the forum, which was attended by 300 businesses.

Franky, who also attended the forum, made a presentation on Indonesia's progress in improving ease of investment.

"The BKPM is now a one-stop shop for investment. Dutch investors can come to the BKPM to receive all related services," he said.

According to the BKPM, Dutch investment in Indonesia amounted to Rp 70 trillion ($5 billion) between 2010 and 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RI, Dutch sign cooperation agreement in maritime and educational fields*
Jumat, 22 April 2016 22:38 WIB | 740 Views

The Hague (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and the Netherlands have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in various sectors, including maritime and education, during a bilateral meeting between President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Prime Minister Mark Rutte here on Friday.
"I am happy that I was able to reciprocate Prime Minister Ruttes visit to Indonesia in 2013," Jokowi said.
The two countries signed the MoU at the end of the bilateral meeting. The MoU covers higher education, science and maritime cooperation. 
At the bilateral meeting, the president was accompanied by Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, Trade Minister Thomas Lembong, Chief of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Franky Sibarani and Indonesias Ambassador to the Netherlands I Gusti Agung Wesaka Puja.
The President expressed the hope that his visit to the Netherlands as part of his four-European nation tour will enhance relations between the two countries.
He said he found it difficult to find areas for further cooperation between the two nations, since Indonesia and the Netherlands already have intensive ties in almost all sectors.
"But this time I am looking forward to focusing on three priorities -- water management, maritime affairs and trade and investment," he said.
At the meeting, Jokowi said he was happy with the realization of infrastructure projects, particularly those related to water supply and sanitation, water for food and ecosystem, water governance, and water safety.
Indonesia is facing challenges when it comes to controlling floods and coastal abrasion, and ensuring clean water supply, he said.
The president expressed the hope that cooperation in water management should focus on addressing these three issues, particularly with regard to transfer of expertise and technology.
"I appreciate the effort to renew the MoU regarding water management, signed in 2015. The MoU will last for five years," he said. 
He also praised the Netherlands for its cooperation in achieving the aims of the Jakarta Coastal Development Strategy (JCDS) and the National Capital Integrated Coastal Development (NCICD).
In the maritime sector, the president lauded the Dutch government for its interest to help Indonesia achieve its maritime axis vision. The vision was realized by developing maritime clusters including fisheries, ship development, infrastructure and marine resources.
"I invite Dutch companies in the maritime sector to participate in the development of deep seaports in the eastern parts of Indonesia," he said.
He further said the Netherlands is one of Indonesias main partners in the trade and investment fields. However, trade between the two countries declined to US$4.22 billion in 2015 from $4.89 billion in 2014.
Dutch investment in Indonesia also dropped to $1.31 billion in 2015 from $1.73 billion in 2014.
To support open and competitive Indonesian economy, the government has launched 11 deregulation packages containing economic reforms, a three-hour licensing service, one stop service at the BKPM and revision of the Negative Investment List, he said.
"I invite the Netherlands to participate in maritime infrastructure projects in Indonesia, including Sorong deep seaport and Makassar deep seaport," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-agreement-in-maritime-and-educational-fields


----------



## Nike

Suasana pembangunan Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera (JTTS) ruas Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar di kawasan Desa Sabah Balau Lampung Selatan, Lampung, Sabtu (23/4/2016). Hingga saat ini pengerjaan proyek tersebut telah mencapai 8 kilometer dan terus dipercepat pembangunannya yang ditargetkan selesai sebelum pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018 mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Tommy Saputra)






Suasana pembangunan Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera (JTTS) ruas Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar di kawasan Desa Sabah Balau Lampung Selatan, Lampung, Sabtu (23/4/2016). Hingga saat ini pengerjaan proyek tersebut telah mencapai 8 kilometer dan terus dipercepat pembangunannya yang ditargetkan selesai sebelum pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018 mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Tommy Saputra)






Suasana pembangunan Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera (JTTS) ruas Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar di kawasan Desa Sabah Balau Lampung Selatan, Lampung, Sabtu (23/4/2016). Hingga saat ini pengerjaan proyek tersebut telah mencapai 8 kilometer dan terus dipercepat pembangunannya yang ditargetkan selesai sebelum pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018 mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Tommy Saputra)


----------



## Nike

Indonesia build 2 million tonnes capacity stainless steel mills in Sulawesi

*Pembangunan pabrik stainless steel di Morowali capai 80 persen*
Jumat, 22 April 2016 22:03 WIB | 3.669 Views
Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta




I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan (puskom.kemenperin.go.id)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pembangunan pabrik baja anti karat atau stainless steel di Kawasan Industri Morowali Tsingshan di Bahodopi, Sulawesi Tengah memcapai 80 persen.

"Pembangunannya sudah 80 persen. Diperkirakan akan mulai produksi dalam tiga-empat bulan ke depan," kata Dirjen Industri Logam Mesin Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika Kementerian Perindustrian I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan di Jakarta, Jumat.

Putu mengatakan hal tersebut usai menemani Menteri Perindustrian Saleh Husin bertemu direksi PT Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park di kantornya.

Diketahui, pabrik stainless steel milik PT Sulawesi Mining Investment (SMI) tersebut memiliki kapasitas produksi 2 juta ton per tahun.

Terkait pengajuan insentif fiskal, perusahaan akan mengajukan fasilitas tax allowance kepada pemerintah, setelah permintaan tax holiday belum direstui.

"Insentifnya tax allowance, karena kan kemarin tax holiday tidak diterima. Mereka ajukan lagu tax allowance," ujar Putu.

Kawasan Industri Morowali Tsingshan sendiri sudah membangun smelter tahap pertama oleh SMI yang merupakan perusahaan patungan Bintang Delapan Group dan Investor Tiongkok Tsingshan Group.

Smelter ferronikel dibangun di atas lahan seluas 230 hektare dengan kapasitas 300 ribu ton dan pembangkit listrik tenaga batu bara berkapasitas 2 kali 65 megawatt.

Tidak hanya berakhir di Ferronikel, produk tambang tersebut akan diolah menjadi stainless steel di pabrik yang sedang dibangun, sehingga aktivitas hilirisasi semakin mendalam.

Diperkirakan, fasilitas power plant akan tersedia hingga 1,2 gigawatt hingga tahap akhir pembangunan.
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/55...k-stainless-steel-di-morowali-capai-80-persen

*Kemenperin dorong Well Harvest kembangkan kawasan industri lanjutan*
Kamis, 21 April 2016 21:06 WIB | 3.976 Views
Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta




Dirjen Industri Logam Mesin Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan (paling kiri) mendampingi Menteri Perindustrian Saleh Husin meninjau pembangunan fasilitas pemurnian PT Well Harvest di Ketapang, Kaliman Barat, Kamis. (ANTARA News/ Sella Panduarsa Gareta)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kementerian Perindustrian mendorong PT Well Harvest mengembangkan kawasan industri ke tahap selanjutnya di Ketapang, Kalimantan Barat.

"Jadi di area tersebut dapat memungkinkan produksi industri turunan. Misalnya bisa langsung membuat blok logam dan lain-lain," kata Dirjen Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika (ILMATE) Kemenperin I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan melalui siaran pers di Jakarta, Kamis.

Ketapang, lanjut Putu merupakan cluster alumina bersama Kuala Tanjung, Sumatera Utara, yang strategis karena termasuk dalam jalur lalu lintas laut internasional.

Sehingga, terbangunnya kawasan industri di wilayah tersebut, diyakini mampu mempercepat ekspor hasil pengolahan bauksit, hingga ke produk selanjutnya.

Fasilitas pemurnian yang dibangun Well Harvest di Ketapang tepatnya berlokasi di Sungai Tengar, Mekar Utama, Kendawangan, Kabupaten Ketapang, yang merupakan satu dari 14 kawasan industri di luar Jawa yang tengah dikembangkan.

Jika menggunakan perjalanan darat dari ibukota Kalbar, Pontianak, jarak bisa ditempuh dalam waktu 17 jam atau sekira 480 kilometer.

Adapun nilai investasi Well Harvest untuk pembangunan tersebut mencapai Rp15,8 triliun.

Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/55...-harvest-kembangkan-kawasan-industri-lanjutan

*Kemandirian galangan kapal nasional dipercepat*
Minggu, 24 April 2016 14:47 WIB | 3.443 Views
Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta




Industri Galangan Kapal. (ANTARA FOTO/Irwansyah Putra)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kontrak pengadaan 188 unit kapal senilai Rp11,840 triliun secara _multi-years_ sejak 2015 hingga 2017 oleh Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub) merupakan suatu langkah terobosan untuk mempercepat kemandirian industri galangan kapal nasional.

“Program pengadaan kapal Kemenhub ini perlu kitasyukuri sebagai anugerah bagi pertumbuhan industri kapal nasional," kata Komisaris Utama (Komut), PT Industri Kapal Indonesia (IKI), Soerjono melalui siaran pers di Jakarta, Minggu.

Diketahui, Kemenhub sejak akhir tahun lalu gencar melakukan kontrak pengadaan kapal baru berjumlah 188 unit, dengan nilai mencapai Rp11,840 triliun. Proyek multi years ini dilakukan untuk mewujudkan tol laut dalam program Poros Maritim Presiden Joko Widodo, sekaligus sebagai pembangunan kapal terbanyak dan bersejarah yang pernah dilakukan oleh bangsa Indonesia.

Investasi untuk membangun 188 kapal tersebut dilakukan dalam tiga tahap, yakni Rp3,3 triliun untuk 2015, Rp4,4 triliunpada 2016 dan Rp4,1 untuk 2017. Jenisnya meliputi kapalpatroli, ro-ro, container dan kapal ternak. Untuk kenavigasian ada kapal induk perambuan dan kapal pengamat perambuan.

Menurut Soerjono, kegiatan Kemenhub ini perlu disyukuri, mengingat situasi perkapalan di dunia sedang terpuruk, kebetulan di Indonesia sedang ada program menggalakkantransportasi laut yang kompetitif dengan jumlah 188 kapal.

Sebetulnya, jumlah kapal sebanyak itu jauh dari mencukupi, apalagi bicara soal program menggantian kapal-kapal yang usianya sudah di atas 30 tahun. Di mana teknologinya sudah lama dan mesinnya boros bahan bakarsehingga tidak efisien.

“Yang pasti ini peluang untuk menambah kapal dan diarahkan pada galangan yang dimiliki oleh pengusaha nasional. Karena, dengan bergulirnya dana di dalam negeri, maka otomatis akan membawa multiplier effect pada sektor lain," ujarnya.
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/557028/kemandirian-galangan-kapal-nasional-dipercepat


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's FDI grows 17% in Q1 
_Foreign direct investment (FDI) in Indonesia in January-March rose 17.1% from a year earlier in rupiah terms, a state agency said on Monday, adding to signs of improvement in Southeast Asia's largest economy. _

Indonesia attracted 96.1 trillion rupiah ($7.27 billion) of FDI in the quarter, about 25% of the 2016 target, the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) said. Receiving the most investment were pulp and paper as well as base chemicals.

readmore: _http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/asean/947953/_


----------



## BoQ77

Where can I buy good Indonesian acid stearic ? Anyone help


----------



## kaka404

BoQ77 said:


> Where can I buy good Indonesian acid stearic ? Anyone help


now that's an oddly misplaced question... out o nowhere...
well if you really are looking for it you can use yellow pages
http://id.yellowpages.co.id/browse/category/chemicals-wholesale-manufacturers
or
http://telpon.info/pabrik-bahan-kimia/
or google: "produsen kimia" (chemical producer) plus "asam stearat" (stearic acid)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PLN Gets $500m Loan From World Bank for Sumatra Electrification
Jakarta.* The World Bank approved a $500 million results-based loan program last week for state utility company PLN as part of its efforts to prop up the Indonesian economy by providing much-needed infrastructure, the lender revealed in a statement on Monday (25/04).

The Power Distribution Development Program for Results is seeking to bring electricity to parts of Sumatra that are not yet connected to the national grid.

"The lack of access to electricity by millions of people in Sumatra has proved a major constraint to the region's economic potential. The Power Distribution Development Program will help close the infrastructure gap that prevents Indonesia from achieving higher growth," World Bank country director for Indonesia Rodrigo Chaves said.

By getting access to electricity local residents can improve their productivity and competitiveness, said Dhruva Sahai, a senior analyst at the World Bank. Sahai is also one of the program's team leaders.

According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Indonesia's population stood at more than 250 million at the end of 2015. Of those, 39 million still do not have proper access to electricity, 9 million of whom live in Sumatra.

The program, which will complement existing power generation investments in Sumatra, is expected to add more than 40,000 circuit kilometers and 28,300 transformer units.

According to the World Bank's official website, the total cost of improving access to electricity in Sumatra stands at $1.45 billion but funding will not only come from the bank.

This is the World Bank's first results-based lending to Indonesia. PLN previously received a similar loan, worth $600 million, from the Asian Development Bank last year to expand its electricity grid in Sumatra.

PLN has an ambitious program to build 35-megawatt power plants to electrify the entire archipelago.
http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/world-bank-signs-off-on-500-million-loan-for-pln/


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> Dialog Presiden Republik Indonesia Dengan Masyarakat Indonesia Di Jerman



I was there. Typical for him, his speeches are always enlightening and "easy" to comprehend. Sadly there are still some hippies outside the embassy who can't move on from the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> Sadly there are still some hippies outside the embassy who can't move on from the past.



The OPM supporters?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Raknamo Dam development to be accelerated
_Pekerja sedang menyelesaikan proyek pembangunan Waduk Raknamo di Amabi Oefeto, Kecamatan Kupang Timur, Kabupaten Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT), Rabu (17/4/2016). Pembangunan waduk tersebut dikebut untuk menampung air bagi kebutuhan 1.250 hektare lahan yang saat ini dilanda kekeringan._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s economic growth predicted to grow 5.2 percent in 2016*
Jumat, 29 April 2016 10:17 WIB | 413 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Economist of Development Bank of Singapore (DBS) Gundy Cahyadi predicted Indonesian economy would grow 5.2 percent this year .

"The countrys economic growth in 2016 would be faster than in 2015 when the economy grew only by less than 5 percent or 4.8 percent. This year it is likely to be 5.2 percent," Gundy said here on Friday.

He said growth would be driven by increase in investment and government spending, which is expected to be more effective this year. 

He said the consumption sector, which is the main pillar driving the countrys economic growth, is relatively stable.

"The growth is 75 percent attributable to domestic factors including investment and consumption. It is different with Singapore or Hong Kong which are more export oriented," he said. 

He predicted that the countrys long term economic growth could reach 6 percent in the next five years of the country is no longer depends only on commodities in exports.

"In the past the country could rely on commodities. Now it cant . The government has done right by seeking to strengthen the manufacturing and industrial sector as the driver of growth," he said. 

In the first quarter of 2016, the countrys economy grew only by 5.1 percent. 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...c-growth-predicted-to-grow-52-percent-in-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s debts still secure: Official*
Jumat, 29 April 2016 14:46 WIB | 376 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The amount of Indonesias debts, with a 27 percent ratio of the gross domestic product (GDP), is still secure, according to a senior official.

"The amount of Indonesian debts almost reached Rp3,200 trillion, or some 26.8 percent of the GDP, at the end of March 2016," Director General for Financial and Risk Management of the Ministry of Finance Robert Pakpahan stated on Thursday.

Pakpahan explained that Indonesias debt increased nominally every year as the government adopted a deficit policy system in the management of its state budget expenditure.

However, he made assurance that all the debts were well managed. Financing from debt sources is useful for advancing the nations development performance.

"We are still able to repay the debts. Moreover, the average maturity period of our bonds is some 9.29 years. This is relatively safe, and we still have adequate capability to repay the debts," noted Robert. 

He explained that the debts from external loans or the government debt papers (SBN) were being used to finance productive sectors, such as social and physical infrastructure development. 

Data from the directorate general revealed that until the end of March 2016, the amount of central government debts totaled Rp3,271.82 trillion, comprising Rp750.16 trillion external debts and Rp2,521 trillion SBN.

The realization of financing from loans and the issuance of SBN until early April 2016 has reached Rp300 trillion, or some 55 percent of the target set at Rp556 trillion.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104411/indonesias-debts-still-secure-official


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> The OPM supporters?


that and the people who always demand "justice" for the "victims" of PKI purge


----------



## Nike

*Tourists laud rapid process of yacht checking in Sabang*
Sabtu, 30 April 2016 06:47 WIB | 621 Views
Pewarta: Fardah




Foreign tourists to talk with residents when arriving by cruise ship MS Artania in Sabang, Aceh, Thursday (April 7, 2016). MS Artania departing from Langkawi, Malaysia, it took as many as 1,500 tourists who visit Sabang for 8 hours to witness a number of attractions and then traveled to Madagascar and Panama. (ANTARA/Haris/P003)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Paul Von Wiese, captain of Calypso yacht, was impressed with the performance of Sabang officers manning the One Stop Service office at the CT3 BPKS pier for completing the yacht checking process within a matter of minutes.

Sabang officers broke the fastest checking record as in other Indonesian regions, it could take up to five days, according to Paul who had come with his wife, Mauren Von Wiese, to Aceh for the Sabang Marine Festival (SMF).

The festival started on April 26 and will last till April 30, 2016.

He underwent the check-in process at Sabangs pier on April 24.

"The process was excellent, very practical, and it did not take much time. Two years ago, we had spent five days to check-in, but this time, it needed just a few minutes at the Sabang port," he said on April 26.

The Captain of Swift Colin, Michael Wright, also lauded the cutting down of red tape in Indonesias seaports.

"We hope this system could be maintained because good services like this will certainly attract many more yachts to visit Sabang," Colin Wright said.

Deputy Chairman of the Sabang Free Trade Zone in Charge of Commercial and Investment Syarifuddin Chan said the checking process for a yacht now takes just 90 minutes at the most, thanks to the One Stop Service Office.

Rapid checking process has been very useful for those participating in the Sabang Marine Festival being held in Sabang, Indonesias westernmost province of Aceh.

At least 20 yachts are participated in the festival.

The festival is aimed at promoting maritime tourism in Sabang. In particular, it is also aimed at attracting yachts, Head of the Sabang Regional Management Board Fauzi Husin stated in Sabang recently.

"Every activity organized during the Sabang Marine Festival 2016 should have a direct impact on the Sabang community, especially in the economic sector, through its tourism," he noted.

The festival features wind surfing, paragliding, and cultural and art performances, as well as several competitions, among other things.

Chairman of the organizing committee Fauzi Daud affirmed that the festival was expected to help boost the economy of Sabangs residents.

Sabang is not just an ordinary island, but one of Indonesias best, according to legislator Noor Achmad.

He called on the tourism ministry to designate Sabang as a tourism icon for Aceh in particular and the country in general.

"Weh Isle (in Sabang) is very exotic and romantic. The western-most isle of Indonesia is surrounded by small islets," he said when visiting Sabang.

The strategic location of Weh Isle located between the Indian Ocean and the Malacca Strait is easily accessible for both, domestic and foreign tourists.

"Every tourist will very much love the Sabang waters, because the coast is flat and shallow, very clean and clear. Its amazing," he said.

Aceh Governor Zaini Abdullah has set a target of attracting one million tourists to Sabang in 2017.

He said the number of tourists to Sabang has increased annually, from 450 thousand in 2013 to 500 thousand in 2014, and 700 thousand in 2015.

The governor said the Aceh administration will intensify tourism promotion in order to achieve the one million target next year.

He also hoped to attract many more tourists from Malaysia and Muslim majority countries to enjoy halal tourism in Aceh which has imposed syariah (Islamic laws) in daily life.

Sabang Mayor Zulkifli H Adam in early April said fishing tourism would also be promoted to attract many more yachts to Sabang.

As long as tourists abide by the local regulations and fish only for on-location consumption and not for trading, fishing tourism is environment-friendly, he said.

The Indonesian authorities have eased entry permits for yachts in certain seaports, hoping that their yachting tourism will increase by the year 2019.

According to Tourism Minister Arief Yahya, they are hoping to have 8,000 yachts near their shores by the year 2019, including foreign yachts. 

According to the Yacht Forum held in Jakarta last year, the Tourism Ministry is expecting 4,000 yachts by the year 2018.

The minister stated that the government has planned construction of some 100 marina infrastructures designed for maritime tourism.

As the worlds largest archipelagic nation, some 70 percent of Indonesias territory is water and it has 17,480 islands and a 92,000-kilometer long beach and coastal areas, the second longest after Canada.

It also has around 5.8 million square kilometers of marine territory, which constitutes a huge marine tourism potential.

The current government has identified marine tourism as having a huge potential, but it has so far been overlooked.
(T.F001/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104422/tourists-laud-rapid-process-of-yacht-checking-in-sabang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Interesting report: For 56 per cent of Indonesians, belonging to their local community is the strongest defining identity.






_http://www.globescan.com/news-and-a...tizens-of-emerging-economies-global-poll.html_


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Interesting report: For 56 per cent of Indonesians, belonging to their local community is the strongest defining identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://www.globescan.com/news-and-a...tizens-of-emerging-economies-global-poll.html_



this, the first thing you ask for your friend girlfriend is, orang mana dia? Sunda apa Jawa? apa orang Padang

primodialism at best, but this what enrich us as a country


----------



## MarveL

*Borobudur, Prambanan and Kraton Yogyakarta get officially verified Twitter accounts*

By *Coconuts Jakarta* April 26, 2016 / 15:45 WIB






Have you ever wondered what the serene Buddhist monk statues on Borobudur are thinking about? We may never know for sure - but now you can hear the official thoughts of Borobudur Temple in Yogyakarta (or at least its social media team) via the UNESCO World Heritage Site’s officially verified Twitter account.

Arguably Indonesia’s most famous tourist attraction (besides the entire island of Bali) Borobudur was granted the blue check mark beside its Twitter handle (@candiborbudur) today along with two other cultural icons of Yogyakarta: Prambanan Temple (@candiprambanan) and Kraton Yogyakarta (@kratonjogja).

Hadir di Twitter memungkinkan kami menjangkau siapapun yg ada di platform ini - @candiborobudur @candiprambananpic.twitter.com/Fra68dC9fq

— Twitter Indonesia (@TwitterID) April 25, 2016
They are the first three cultural sites in Indonesia to have received verified accounts, which are more commonly given out to notable people and organizations.


"We are proud to help raise the names of @candiborobudur, @candiprambanan and @kratonjogja in the eyes of the world, as well as to promote the natural beauty of Yogyakarta," said Roy Simangungsong, Business Country Head for Twitter Indonesia, in a statement released on Monday.

In the statement, Twitter said that 43 percent of users in Indonesia send a tweet while visiting the locations of cultural icons. It went on to say that the microblogging site hopes the newly verified accounts will help spread awareness about the beauty of Indonesia throughout the world.

It seems to be working already. One of the first tweets directed towards Borobudur’s account after it got the blue checkmark were words of welcome from one of the most iconic cultural sites in the entire world: The Taj Mahal.

@TajMahal thank you... You're very inspiring monument...

— Candi Borobudur (@candiborobudur) April 25, 2016


Two famous cultural landwarks talking to each other on Twitter... _We're definitely living in the 21st century, aren't we?_

http://jakarta.coconuts.co/2016/04/...arta-get-officially-verified-twitter-accounts


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-Jepang perkuat kerja sama industri baja*
Minggu, 1 Mei 2016 20:33 WIB | 1.204 Views
Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta




Delegasi Indonesia dan Jepang berfoto pada Forum Indonesia-Japan Steel Dialog (IJSD) yg ke-6 di Tokyo, Jepang, Rabu (27/4/2016). Dari pihak Indonesia, delegasi dipimpin oleh Direktur Industri Logam, Ditjen Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika (ILMATE) Kemenperin Budi Irmawan. Dari pihak Jepang, delegasi dipimpin oleh Direktur Industri Besi dan Baja, Kementerian Ekonomi, Perdagangan dan Industri Jepang (METI) Takanari Yamashita. (Antaranews.com/ Sella Panduarsa Gareta)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kerja sama industri dan investasi baja antara Indonesia dan Jepang terus diperkuat, salah satunya dilakukan dengan Forum Indonesia-Japan Steel Dialog (IJSD) ke-6 tahun 2016 di Tokyo, Jepang.

"Kita terus dorong industri baja untuk memperlebar produksidan investasi sehingga menopang industri lain seperti otomotif, permesinan dan elektronika, selain baja untuk konstruksi," kata Menteri Perindustrian Saleh Husin melalui siaran pers di Jakarta, Minggu.

IJSD merupakan Forum Konsultasi industri baja antara IISIA (Asosiasi Industri Baja Indonesia) yang didampingi Kementerian Perindustrian dan JISF (Asosiasi Industri Baja Jepang) yang didampingi METI (Kementerian Ekonomi, Perdagangan dan Industri Jepang).

Pemerintah Indonesia, imbuh Saleh, sudah beberapa kali tegas mendesak Jepang dan negara lain untuk lebih aktif memperkuat struktur industri di Tanah Air. Pada sektor otomotif misalnya, jika sebelumnya lebih marak perakitan, kini beberapa pabrikan mulai membangun pabrik mesin dan komponen, begitu juga dengan elektronika dan produksi mesin.

"Produk akhir sudah dibeli masyarakat kita, sudah semestinya proses produksi juga memberi benefit ke dalam negeri. Forum dialog khusus baja seperti itu juga demi mempercepat pendalaman industri, menegaskan posisi serta visi industri kita," jelas Saleh.

Menurut Dirjen Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi danElektronika (ILMATE) I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, pembentukan Forum IJSD pada tahun 2011 dilatar belakangi adanya kerjasama ekonomi Indonesia dan Jepang yang ditandatangani pada 2008.

“Pembentukan forum ini juga didorong oleh pentingnya rantaipasok industri di kedua negara yang dapat dilihat daribanyaknya investasi Jepang di Indonesia khususnya yg berbahanbaku baja,” ujarnya yang turut hadir pada pertemuan yang digelar minggu.

Pertemuan dilaksanakan secara tahunan antara Pemerintah Indonesia, melalui Kementerian Perindustrian dan pihak Pemerintah Jepang yakni Ministry of Economic, Trade, and Industry (METI).

Steel Dialogue pertama dilaksanakan pada2011 di Jakarta, tahun berikutnya di Tokyo, Bali, Osaka, dan kembali digelar di Jakarta pada tahun 2015 lalu.

Putu merinci, beberapa investasi Jepang di Indonesia yang terjadi setelah ada forum ini antara lain PT Krakatau Nippon Steel Sumikin (KNSS) dan PT JFE Steel Galvanizing yang memproduksi CRC dan BjLS untuk mendukung bahan baku industri otomotif, permesinan dan elektronika.

"Investasi masing-masing sebesar 400 juta dollar AS (Kapasitas 400 ribu ton/tahun) dan USD 325 juta (Kapasitas 300 ributon/tahun)," ujar Putu.

Disamping itu juga ada PT. Krakatau Osaka Steel (KOS) dgn investasi 200 juta dollar AS yang memproduksi steel bar dan baja profil untuk mendukung industri konstruksi dan pembangunan infrastruktur.

Dari pihak Indonesia, delegasi di forum itu dipimpin olehDirektur Industri Logam, Ditjen ILMATE Kemenperin Budi Irmawan.

Sedangkan dari pihak Jepang, delegasi dipimpin olehDirektur Industri Besi dan Baja (METI) Takanari Yamashita.
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016


http://www.antaranews.com/berita/558342/indonesia-jepang-perkuat-kerja-sama-industri-baja

*Indonesia, Malaysia step up investment cooperation*
Sabtu, 30 April 2016 21:55 WIB | 741 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam




Indonesian Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Malaysia have agreed to increase cooperation in the plantation and fishery sectors and to attract foreign direct investment to ASEAN countries, particularly to Indonesia and Malaysia. 

Malaysia became the second-largest investing country in Indonesia after Singapore last year. Therefore, the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) offered Malaysia investment opportunities in the plantation and fishery sectors.

"Malaysian investment in Indonesia increased rapidly, registering a growth of 73 percent in 2015, compared to that in the previous year," BKPM Chief Franky Sibarani noted on the sidelines of an Indonesian-Malaysian investment forum in Kuala Lumpur on Friday.

The BKPM chief encouraged Malaysian plantation companies to expand their business not only in the oil palm plantation but also in the agricultural processing industry.

"Investors are interested in the development of oil palm plantation in Indonesia but they have to follow Agriculture Minister Decree No. 26/2007 which sets the maximum acreage at 100 thousand hectares," Franky stated.

With this acreage limitation, the government encourages the development of added value industry through downstream agro-industrys development. "We invited investors to invest in the crude palm oil (CPO) processing business and in other downstream industries," he said. 

After all, Indonesia has been streamlining its investment licensing services by facilitating investments, such as by implementing a three hour deadline for services. "Three Malaysian companies have used these services with a total investment of Rp2.7 billion," remarked Hanky.

The BKPM is also ready to provide facilities for investors who are in the process of realizing their investment in Indonesia. "We coordinate with the Indonesian representatives in Malaysia to facilitate the investors concerned," he said.

Franky believes that Malaysia is of importance to Indonesia as Malaysian investors were familiar with the country.

Malaysia is one of the priority countries for Indonesian investment market.

The BKPM chief pointed out that (the realized) Malaysian investment in 2015 in Indonesia stood at US$3 billion, while its investment commitment in the same period was recorded at $5.5 billion, up 148 percent from that in the previous year.

Based on the BKPM data, Malaysia was the second largest investor country in Indonesia last year or the fifth largest over the past six years (2010-2015) with an investment of US$7.2 billion.

With regard to investment in the region, the two countries have agreed to step up cooperation in attracting foreign direct investment (FDI) to ASEAN, particularly Indonesia and Malaysia.

The agreement was reached during a meeting between Franky Sibarani and Malaysian Minister of Trade and Industry Mustapa Mohamed ahead of the first Indonesia-Malaysia Investment Forum held in Kuala Lumpur on Friday.

"The share of ASEAN investments in terms of FDI increased from 6 percent in 2010 to 24 percent in 2015," Minister Mustapa Mohamed said.

Therefore, he added that under the ASEAN spirit, there will hopefully be more cooperation between bodies under the purview of the Malaysian Ministry of Trade and Industry and the BKPM to attract FDI and cross border investment between the two neighboring nations.

In the meantime, Indonesian Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said in Jakarta on Friday that Indonesia and Malaysia have also agreed to step up cooperation in the fishery sector in areas such as joint patrol and fishing along the border by fishermen of the two countries.

"We talked about having a bilateral meeting to remove any causes of friction, such as matters related to border issues," Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said after receiving Malaysian Agriculture Minister Dato Sri Ahmad Shabery Cheek.

Minister Susi identified a number of sectors where cooperation would be stepped up through the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU). This would also include exchange of satellite and radar data.

Both sides also discussed the possibility of conducting a joint patrol with Indonesia. It could be with the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) or under the Fishery and Marine Maritime Resources Supervision.

Susi said she has been invited to attend an international conference on bioprocess and agriculture techniques in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, next November.

Minister Susi explained that in Malaysia, the fishery sector is also under the Ministry of Agriculture.

Earlier, Chairman of the Indonesian Peoples Consultative Assembly (MPR) Zulkikli Hasan said he welcomed the wish expressed by Indonesia and Malaysia to increase trade in their border areas.

"As nations of the same stock, Indonesia and Malaysia should support each other," Zulkifli Hasan said while receiving Malaysian Ambassador to Indonesia, Zahrain Mohamed Hashim, at the Parliament building early this month. 

The MPR chairman said he stays abreast of the political dynamics in Malaysia, expressing the hope that the Malaysian people would remain united.

"Political egoism should not be at the cost of the Malaysian people and nation. The country should continue to maintain its political stability because otherwise it could harm the interests of the people and the state," he said.

Zulkifli, who is also the chairman of the National Mandate Party (PAN), said as they come from the same (Malay) stock, both countries should lend support to each other.

If they have any problems between themselves, they should discuss it like brothers. 

The MPR Speaker said the two countries relationship goes back a long way in history. Therefore, both should support each other and share the good things. 

"Both the countries should study their respective strengths. Indonesia should also understand Malaysia, particularly with regard to its indigenous people, " he said.

_(A014/INE)
EDITED BY INE
(KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104423/indonesia-malaysia-step-up-investment-cooperation_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Is this indonesia? yeahhh

Somewhere in Sumatra island


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesian Airbridge Meets Global Demand*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta*-Airbridges manufactured by PT Bukaka Teknik Utama Tbk have received global recognition due to its ability to meet global demand.

“We have even exported to China. The world leading airbridge manufacturers are the U.S., Japan, China, Germany and us [Indonesia],” said President Director of Bukaka Teknik Utama Isral Kamaruddin in a press release in Jakarta, Monday, May 2, 2016.

To date, as many as 35 airbridges from Bukaka have helped passenger mobility in Soekarno-Hatta International Airport, Cengkareng, Banten. The construction of additional infrastructures such as Terminal 3 has seen the company adding another 5 airbridges in the airport.

Manufacturing activity of Bukaka has also absorbed roughly 700 employees and its production capacity has reached 70 airbriges per annum. “We are able to increase our production threefold when orders are rising,” said Age Triobowo, Bukaka’s General Manager of Boarding Bridge. In addition to aircraft, Bukaka also manufactures similar product for ship passengers.

In addition to airbridges, Bukaka is also working on other businesses namely transmission towers, steel bridges, power stations, galvanized steel, high-way construction equipment, oil and gas production equipment and special vehicles. Bukaka is also working on automotive components in which some 2.5 million handlebars of Honda motorcycle are manufactured annually to meet orders from Astra group.

*ANTARA*


----------



## Nike

*South and Central Kalimantan to have surplus in power supply*
Kamis, 5 Mei 2016 09:22 WIB | 390 Views

Banjarmasin, S Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - South and Central Kalimantan will have surplus in power supply in October 2016, says Purnomo, the general manager of the National Power Utility (PLN) for the two neighboring provinces.

"With power from the gas fired power plant(PLTG) of Bengkanai channeled to the Barito system, there would be surplus in power supply in the two province," Purnomo said after a meeting with the Commission III of the regional legislative assembly on Wednesday. 

Construction of the networks from PLTG of Bengkanai to supply power to the Barito system would be completed in September 2016, he said.

The surplus would be larger when there is additional supply from the steam powered electric station (PLTU) of Pulang Pisang in Central Kalimantan, he said.

More supply is also expected from the power plant of the cement factory of PT CONCH in the district of Tabalong.

PLN is allowed to buy 10MW from the 20MW capacity power plant of the cement factory. 

"With the addition of 10 MW there would be no doubt about power reserve to feed the two provinces," he said. 

The PLTG of Bengkanai in the regency of Barito Utara, Central Kalimantan has a capacity of 150 MW and the PLTU of Pulang Pisang has a capacity of 2x60 MW.

Currently power supply in the two provinces is barely enough from the existing power plants. Blackout would result if any of the existing power plants was in trouble. 

Currently PLN has the 4x65 MW PLTU of Asam-Asam , around 140 kilometers east of Banjarmasin in the regency of Tanah Laut, the 3x10 MW hydro power plant (PLTA) of Ir Pengeran Mohammad Noor , located around 60 kilometers northeast of Banjarmasin and a number of smaller power plants which already supply power to the Barito system. 

Chairman of the Commission III of the South Kalimantan legislative H Bardiansyah said he could not comment much about the performance of PLN in the region.

"I appreciate the plan and hope that the plan could come to reality," he said.

He said PLN had given false promise once when it said earlier that there would be no shortage in power supply and blackouts in the region in 2016. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...al-kalimantan-to-have-surplus-in-power-supply


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's Q1 economy runs slower than expected*


Posted: Wed, May 4 2016 | 01:55 pm



President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo chairs a limited Cabinet meeting to discuss economic issues at the Presidential Office in Jakarta in January. Vice President Jusuf Kalla (right), (from left to right) head of the Financial Services Authority’s (OJK) board of commissioners, Muliaman D. Hadad, Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro as well as Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo also attended the meeting to discuss economic issues. (Antara/Widodo S. Jusuf)

The Indonesian economy expanded by only 4.92 percent year-on-year ( yoy ) in the first quarter of this year, lower than 5.04 percent in the previous quarter. 

Private consumption, weighing in at more than 58 percent of the gross domestic product ( GDP ) value in the period, expanded 4.94 percent, another below-5-percent growth. Investment expanded 4.24 percent while government spending grew by only 2.93 percent yoy versus 7.31 percent recorded in the previous quarter. 

However, this year's start was better than that of the same period last year when the economy grew by 4.73 percent yoy, said Central Statistic Agency ( BPS ) head Suryamin when announcing the GDP growth at his office in Central Jakarta on Wednesday. 

Suryamin quickly brushed-off concerns about the economy, saying that this quarter’s situation was not an apple-to-apple comparison to the previous one when businesses and government spending had picked up pace. 

"Economic activities have just started in the first quarter," he said, adding that the economy started moving faster in the second and third quarter thanks to holiday celebrations and government spending. 

The first quarter figure is well below analysts and the government's projection. Bank Indonesia ( BI ) expects to see the economy expand 5.1 percent this quarter, while analysts and the market project growth of between 5.01 percent and 5.2 percent. 

The headline number came in below market expectations, DBS Bank economist Gundy Cahyadi admitted. 

"Investment growth is the key downside risk to our GDP growth forecast this year, especially since private sector investment is not expected to recover by much until we are in the second half of this year," he wrote in a research note. 

He penciled in 5.2 percent full-year growth, slightly below the government's target of 5.3 percent. 

Indonesia's economy, the largest in the Southeast Asia, expanded by only 4.8 percent last year, the slowest since the 2009 financial crisis. ( dmr )

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/05/04/indonesias-q1-economy-runs-slower-than-expected.html


----------



## CountStrike

*Bukaka Celebrates Successful Export of Jet Bridges to Japan
Jakarta.* Bukaka Teknik Utama, an infrastructure-focused listed company, held a special ceremony on Monday (02/05) to celebrate the successful recent export of aircraft passenger boarding bridges to Japan. The export deal was part of the company's strategy to expand its coverage and eventually enter the European market.

Bukaka's aircraft passenger boarding bridges, also known as jet bridges, feature the so-called easy-walk technology that allows elderly people or those with disabilities to embark and disembark aircraft with ease.

"Having seen it exported to 13 countries so far, I hope to see Bukaka's jet bridges at European airports soon," Industry Minister Saleh Husin said in a statement.

Bukaka is sending the jet bridge featured in Monday's ceremony to Yamaguchi Ube Airport, which is located near the city of Ube in Japan's Yamaguchi Prefecture.

There are 98 of Bukaka's jet bridges in Japan already, making up about 18 percent of the total number of jet bridges in that country.

*Since production started in 1989, Bukaka has made 700 jet bridges and exported 474 to Singapore, Malaysia, Brunei, the Philippines, Myanmar, Thailand, Hong Kong, India and Chile.

"We had also sent [a jet bridge] to China. The main jet bridge producers in the world are the United States, Japan, China, Germany and us," Bukaka Teknik Utama president director Irsal Kamaruddin said.*

Bukaka Teknik Utama's shares — trading under the stock ticker BUKK on the local stock exchange — rose 3.2 percent on Monday, closing at 484, in contrast with a 0.63 percent decline on the benchmark stock index.
http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/bukaka-celebrates-successful-export-jet-bridges-japan/


----------



## Nike

*Japan keen to revitalize Java`s northern railway network*
Selasa, 10 Mei 2016 17:48 WIB | 794 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Japan has expressed interest to revitalize Javas northern railway network, an official of the transportation ministry stated on Tuesday.

At a discussion on railway development in Indonesia, Hermanto Dwiatmoko, the director general of railways, revealed that the revitalization would be carried out by increasing the speed of trains operating on the Jakarta-Surabaya route from currently 80 kilometers per hour (km/h) to 150 km/h.

"If trains can run on the Jakarta-Surabaya route at a speed of 150 km/h, then it would be more interesting," he affirmed.

Hermanto earlier remarked that the transportation ministry had offered two projects for funding options: the Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi projects and the revitalization of Javas northern railway network.

"I said if they want to showcase their advanced technology, then they should opt for the revitalization project, and it seems they are interested," he noted.

The government has offered the Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi projects to China, and the country is interested, he revealed.

He said the government had made the offers after the ministrys budget was cut by 10 percent to improve efficiency.

"The budget for 2016 is cut by 10 percent, or some Rp3.7 trillion, from Rp40 trillion," he stated, adding that a decline in taxes and other forms of revenue were among the reasons for the decision.

He pointed out that the cut affected all sectors and not just the railways due to which there was a likelihood of delays in the completion of several projects.

He said projects, including the Trans-Java, Trans-Sumatra, Trans-Sulawesi, Trans-Kalimantan and Trans-Papua, which were scheduled for completion in 2019, may possibly be delayed.

By 2030, the transportation ministry has set a target to develop a 12.1 thousand-km-long railway network covering Java-Bali, Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, and Papua and a 3.8 thousand-km-long urban railway network.

Until 2019, the Directorate General of Railways has set a target to develop a 3,258-km-long railway network for the Trans-Sumatra, the southern line of Trans-Java, Trans-Kalimantan, Trans-Sulawesi, and Trans-Papua projects.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104584/japan-keen-to-revitalize-javas-northern-railway-network


----------



## BoQ77

with less attention to that project, we still have the good railway network.
because they're Japanese


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s forex reserve up US$200 M to US$107.7 B*
Selasa, 10 Mei 2016 20:03 WIB | 616 Views





Photo document of rupiahs and US dollars at Jakarta foreign exchange. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia said its foreign exchange reserve rose US$200 million to US$107.7 billion by the end of April 2016.

The foreign exchange reserve was enough to finance the countrys imports for 8.1 months or imports and foreign debt service for 7.8 months, the countrys central bank said here on Tuesday.

The increase of US$200 million was from the sales of Bank Indonesias securities by the end of March and other revenues.

"Revenues until end of April exceeded the countrys foreign exchange requirement mainly to service the governments foreign debts," the central banks spokesman Arbonas Hutabarat said.

The foreign exchange reserve was well above the international adequacy standard which is based on the fund needed for three months imports.

The monetary authority said the reserve could sustain resilience against external factors and economic growth.
(Uu.H-ASG/F001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104594/indonesias-forex-reserve-up-us200-m-to-us1077-b


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Terminal 3 Ultimate, Soekarno Hatta Airport construction progress
_With this long overdue expansion, Soekarno Hatta airport will be able to handle more than 70 million PAX a year. Meanwhile Terminal 4 development plan already in the pipeline._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President to sign number of mous in South Korea*
Rabu, 11 Mei 2016 23:14 WIB | 851 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo plans to sign a number of memorandums of understanding during his state visit to South Korea on May 15-18.

"President Jokowi will begin his state visit to Seoul, South Korea, on Sunday in response to the invitation from President Park Geun-hye," South Koreas ambassador to Indonesia, Taiyoung Cho, said here on Wednesday.

He explained that the MOUs will cover several sectors, including the environment, creative industry, forestry, peat land, trade and others.

South Korea is the fifth biggest investor in Indonesia, with total investment reaching US$1.2 billion while trade between the two countries peaked at US$30 billion in 2011.

President Jokowi is also scheduled to hold business meetings, including a one-on-one meeting and a luncheon round table discussion, with 20 biggest businessmen in South Korea.

He will also give a speech at the Asian Leadership Meeting, the biggest discussion forum in South Korea on leadership and innovation.

Foreign minister Retno Marsudi had earlier informed that South Korea is one of the main partners of Indonesia when it comes to trade, investment and tourism. Indonesia also plans to partner with South Korea to expedite the pace of industrialization in the country, she said.

Besides South Korea, President Jokowi is also scheduled to go on a working visit to Russia to attend the ASEAN-Russia Summit on May 18-20.

On May 18, President Jokowi will depart for Sochi, Russia, for the ASEAN-Russia summit and a number of bilateral meetings with several partners.

President Jokowi visited Busan, South Korea, in 2014, to see a number of industrial zones, including a shipbuilding industry. 

_reporting by ageng wibowo
(H-YH) 
EDITED BY INE/H-YH

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104618/president-to-sign-number-of-mous-in-south-korea_

*S&P gives positive signal on Indonesian rating*
Rabu, 11 Mei 2016 20:07 WIB | 719 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The international rating agency S&P Global Ratings has signaled an increase in Indonesian debt rating to investment grade.

"Its possible that we might raise the rating to a higher level. We are still studying that possibility," said Kyran Curry, the Director of Sovereign and International Public Finance Ratings of S&P Global Ratings.

Curry made the statement after a meeting here on Wednesday between an S&P delegation and Coordinating Minister fort Economy Darmin Nasution.

He said the S&P Global Ratings delegation had received information from relevant Indonesian officials about the countrys economic condition. 

Curry indicated there were positive prospects for Indonesian economy although there has been no official statement from S&P Global Ratings.

"It seems the results could be announced next month as part of the monthly review by the end of May," he said. 

S&P is the only international rating agency not yet giving the rating of investment grade for Indonesia. 

Fitch Ratings and Moodys already gave the rating of investment grade for the country the end of 2011 and early 2012. 

Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said the S&P delegation has noted that the government has made improvements in various sectors such as in the management of the countrys economy and state finance in relations between the center and the regions. 

In addition, the government had made much progress in improving business climate, simplifying licensing procedure through a series of deregulation measure to attract investment, Bambang said. 

Therefore, if S&P raised the Indonesian rating to investment grade, more investment are expected to come to the country.

Investors would have no more doubt in doing business in the country, he said. 

"If we have the rating of investment grade , more investment would flow into the country," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104615/sp-gives-positive-signal-on-indonesian-rating


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Commodities Producer That Dodged a Bullet When China Slowed 
_As Mitsubishi Corp. becomes the latest player looking at quitting a major mining project in Indonesia, along with the likes of Newmont Corp. and BHP Billiton Ltd., it would seem the Southeast Asian nation’s economy is becoming another victim of the great commodity slump. But it isn’t._






Almost unique among the big resource-exporting emerging markets, Indonesia seems to have dodged the bullet that struck Brazil, Russia, Venezuela and others as China’s growth slowed and the global resources boom waned.

While many of its rivals have slid into recession, the archipelago of 17,000 islands -- China’s biggest supplier of power-station coal and a major producer of tin, copper, nickel, palm oil and natural gas -- has managed to keep growth ticking along at around 5 percent. As Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro put it recently at a media gathering: “We are not Brazil.”

......

_http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...oducer-that-dodged-a-bullet-when-china-slowed_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*HSBC more optimistic about Indonesia`s economy*
Kamis, 12 Mei 2016 20:44 WIB | 1.638 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - HSBC has revised up its prediction of the countrys economic growth this year from 4.7 percent to 5 percent despite slowdown in the first three months of the year. 

"HSBC is optimistic about the countrys economic growth this year. The key factor is increase in inflow of foreign investment resulting in a strong growth in to successive quarters," HSBC economist for ASEAN, Su Sian Lim , said here on Thursday.

Su Sian Lim was speaking at HSBC Economic Outlook 2016 titled "ASEAN Economic Community: Indonesia to Punch Above Its Weight". 

He said the slowdown in 2015 and early 2016 was caused by commodity price fall and weak exports on slump in the global market. 

"However, Indonesian economy has shown signs of recovery. For that purpose it is necessary to continue to the push for reform to attract more investment, improve productivity and encourage new sources of growth," he said.

In addition, he called for more liberal regulations, accelerate infrastructure development and boost development of small and medium enterprises.

Indonesia ranks among the toughest ASEAN countries together with Myanmar, Laos, Vietnam, and the Philippines in facing the global crisis, he said. 

"They have proved they are able to weather the difficult period as obvious from their Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth averaging more than 4.3 percent," he said. 

He said the Indonesian government has been effective in its efforts to boost infrastructure development by allowing projects to be financed and auctioned ahead of the fiscal year. 

"However, the government should not rely only for growth on infrastructure spending especially as the public works ministry is a bit slow in implementation, although the determination shown by the government in reaching the target in infrastructure development has reached concrete result," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104635/hsbc-more-optimistic-about-indonesias-economy


----------



## Nike

*Govt preparing transportation for lebaran travelers*
Sabtu, 14 Mei 2016 12:54 WIB | 420 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - In keeping with the practice followed in the past, the government is preparing various modes of transportation for those traveling during the post-fasting Eid ul-Fitr, referred to as Lebaran travelers.

These are people traveling to their home towns for the festivities.

As the number of passengers is expected to increase this year, the government is preparing various means of transportation, including air, sea or land. 

Public Information and Communications Bureau Chief of the Ministry of Transportation, JA Barata said recently that Transport Minister Ignasius Jonan has set the Lebaran transportation period from June 24 to July 17, 2016 for land, air and train transportation modes.

For the sea transportation mode, the Lebaran transportation period will be from June 18 to July 24, 2016.

"The period for the sea transportation service will be longer because transportation through sea also takes much longer," Barata noted.

He said the minister had also ordered the director general in the transportation sector to conduct ramp checks in their respective fields before the start of the transportation season during the Lebaran traveler exodus.

He said the transportation ministry will also provide free ride on trains for motorcyclists during the 2016 Lebaran transportation program.

The trains will have a capacity to carry 15,000 motorcycles for free motorist ride, up almost three folds compared to that of last year.

As for the capacity of trucks (for motorcycles) and buses (for passengers), it is still to be decided. The ministry of transportation is also considering scrapping the free-ride usually offered to motorcyclists through the sea transportation mode because it is not effective and is an inefficient method.

"The free-ride for motorcyclists offered through sea transportation mode in the past has now been shifted to trains by increasing the transportation capacity from 10 thousand motorcycles to 15 thousand units," Barata said.

He said the preparations being made in the run-up to the Lebaran transportation season this year are part of Transport Minister Jonans efforts to increase the quality of the transportation services for the people. Priority will be given to safety and security, he said.

Based on the data with the directorate general of land 

transportation, the number of such travelers will increase across all modes of transportation, except land transportation, this year.

The number of ferry passengers is expected to increase by 3.54 percent to 3.7 million passengers from 3.5 million in 2015.

Train transportation mode will see an increase in the number of passengers by 4.63 percent to 4.1 million from 3.9 million during the Lebaran season last year.

The number of travelers opting for the sea transportation mode is expected to increase by 2.9 percent to 910,191 from 883,681 last year. 

The number of passengers flying to their home towns during the 2016 Eid ul-Fitr festivities is expected to go up by 7.62 percent to 4.6 million from 4.3 million last year.

Director for Multi-Mode Transportation Service of the Land Transportation Directorate General Cucu Mulyana opined that the decrease in the number of public transportation passengers was due to the availability of other means of transportation.

Cucu said this year they would not provide free-ride facility in the sea transportation sector because it did not attract too many Eid ul-Fitr revelers. "It was noticed that Lebaran travelers are not interested in the sea transportation services because it involves a long voyage and the cost is relatively high," he stated.

Directorate General of Land Transportation Pudji Hartanto Iskandar said during the 2016 Lebaran transportation season, his office will provide free travel services to motorcyclists. This will cover a total of 12,000 motorcycles and 24,000 passengers. 

For such free-ride services, the directorate general of land transportation has set aside a budget worth Rp20 billion. 

The quota comprises 8,400 motorcycles with 16,000 passengers for home-bound journey and 3,600 motorcycles with 7,200 passengers during the return journey. 

The motorists quota for free-ride service was increased by 275 percent this year, compared to that in 2015 when only 3,200 motorcycles were allowed a free-ride.

The free-ride program for motorcyclists this year will serve routes to nine cities in Java, namely Tegal, Kebumen, Purwokerto, Yogyakarta, Solo, Wonogiri, Wonosobo, Magelang and Semarang. The routes for the return flow will take cyclists to three cities of Yogyakarta, Solo and Semarang.

For those headed home, trucks carrying the motorcycles will depart first on July 1, 2016 while buses carrying the motorcycles passengers will depart the following day, July 2, 2016. Vehicles carrying motorcycles will depart from the office of state-owned logistics board, Bulog, in Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta, while buses carrying passengers will depart from Indonesia in Miniature Park (TMII) in East Jakarta.

"For the return journey, motorcycles will leave their destination towns on July 16, 2016 while passengers will leave on July 17, 2016," the director general said.

In the meantime, State-owned railway company PT KAI has forecast the train passengers during the Idul Fitri Islamic Holiday season this year to reach some 5.3 million, or a 5.5 percent increase from 5.1 million in 2015.

Some 217,364 seats would be provided daily, compared to 214,048 seats per day during last years Idul Fitri holiday, President Director of PT KAI Edi Sukmoro informed the press.

"This step is taken to meet the spike in demand for modes of transportation for Idul Fitri," he noted. The Idul Fitri railway service will be offered for 22 days from June 26 to July 17, 2016.

The peak of homebound flow will be on July 2, or four days prior to the Idul Fitri, while the inbound flow will peak on July 10, three days after the celebration.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104666/govt-preparing-transportation-for-lebaran-travelers


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia ramps up battle against bureaucracy*




 2   0   0   0 
 by Qingzhen Chen ,  May 14, 2016 

_Indonesia’s 12th economic policy package is the latest effort to facilitate doing business in the country. Strong political will must complement consistent implementation. _

Announced by the President Jokowi himself, the new economic policy package continues to deregulate the economy amid slow growth. The current package slashes the number of required permits, and cuts down processing time to set up a new business.

Improving ease of doing business is one of the main goals of President Jokowi’s efforts to rejuvenate the economy, along with his other two promises: increasing government spending on infrastructure and implementing economic reforms.

With at least one package announced each month since September 2015, the series of economic policy packages simplifies the process to start a new business; with priority given to small and medium enterprises, a key pillar of the Indonesian economy alongside cooperative and state-owned enterprises.

*Policy package to address World Banks’ ten indicators of doing business *
Despite being the largest economy in Southeast Asia, Indonesia is ranked one of the most difficult countries to do business in (especially among its neighbours), according to the World Bank. The president has vowed to improve the current ranking of 109 to 40 by 2017 (out of a World Bank list of 189 economies).





According the World Bank’s ten indicators (see details below) on the ease of doing business, Indonesia’s rankings are worst in the categories: starting a business, dealing with construction permits, registering property, paying taxes, and enforcement of contracts.



Prior to the tranches of economic stimulus packages, waiting time for the approval of various licenses was 156 days, later shortened to 132 days. The amount of procedures was reduced from 94 to 49.

*Deregulations will benefit SMEs but consistent implementation key*
Ongoing efforts to deregulate Indonesia’s economy should ease the process of doing business in the country and boost Jakarta’s appeal to both domestic and foreign investment.

Small and medium sized business will be able to benefit from the condensed procedures, such as moving tax payment online, and shorter export processing times. This significantly cuts down the burden of tedious paperwork, especially for small business.

Start ups will also benefit from an investment climate that is now more conducive to starting a business, with less bureaucracy, and easier access to credit. While the latest economic figures are disappointing, economic activities and investments will gradually pick up.

GDP grew 4.92 percent for the first quarter of 2016, below both market and government forecasts; with the former predicting between 5.01-5.2%, and the latter estimating 5.1%. Private consumption, which accounts for 58% of the country’s GDP, expanded less than 5 percent, at 4.94%. Government spending, which did not gain real momentum until late 2015 after the cabinet reshuffle in August last year, grew by only 2.93%.

Despite slower than expected growth, the business environment and investment climate have improved over the last few months, thanks to the administration’s strong political will in pushing through recent economic reforms.

Consequently, the Investment Coordinating Board of the Republic of Indonesia (BKPM), the primary interface between business and government, has carried out intensive investment promotions in many countries in Asia, Europe, and America.

Moreover, President Jokowi recently finished a tour of several EU countries including Germany, the UK, Belgium and the Netherlands, which led to the signing of several business-to-business agreements and has strengthened trade and investment.

The investment community is well aware of discrepancies in the planning and implementation of government policy in Indonesia. Strong political will is a positive sign. Now investors would like to see the government remain consistent in executing economic policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI focuses on industrialization cooperation with S Korea: Jokowi*
Selasa, 17 Mei 2016 05:18 WIB | 630 Views

Seoul, S Korea (ANTARA News) - Indonesian government will focus on cooperating with South Korea to ensure rapid industrialization, according to visiting President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) here on Monday.

"In the bilateral talks (with South Korea) just now, Indonesia expressed a wish to cooperate in order to enhance the pace of industrialization in the country and develop its creative industry," President Jokowi said here on Monday in a joint press statement with South Korean President Park Geun-hye at the Cheong Wa Dae Palace in Seoul.

Such cooperation will cover a number of creative industries, such as fashion, movies, theater and broadcasting. 

South Korea is a strategic and key partner of Indonesia in Asia, Jokowi said, adding that the bilateral cooperation on economy and industry was proceeding very well.

"Trade and investment between the two countries has been going on well. Just now, we talked about making investment in Indonesia. South Korea is very interested in making investments in areas such as toll roads, harbors, railway tracks, power plants and maritime infrastructure," Jokowi noted.

President Jokowi also asked the South Korean government to facilitate export of fruit from Indonesia.

In addition to the economic issues, Jokowi also expressed his appreciation of the South Korean government for cooperation in the political and legal spheres so far.

"We also agree that security and regional stability are absolute in the Korean Peninsula, and Indonesia requests North Korea to abide by all resolutions of the United Nations Security Council," Jokowi pointed out.

Indonesia and South Korea also agreed to cooperate in information exchange in an effort to overcome the problem of terrorism. 

In his speech, President Jokowi also invited the South Korean President to visit Indonesia.

On this occasion, representatives of the two governments signed seven Memorandums of Understanding (MoUs), covering cooperation for a Special Economic Zone, creative industries, maritime cooperation, sports, peat land management, infrastructure development and geospatial data, land administration as well as MoUs on corruption eradication.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...strialization-cooperation-with-s-korea-jokowi


----------



## Nike

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ans-for-trans-sumatra-trans-sulawesi-railways

*China offers Rp80 trillion loans for Trans Sumatra, Trans Sulawesi railways*
Rabu, 18 Mei 2016 05:09 WIB | 652 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - China has offered Rp80 trillion worth of loans to finance the construction of Trans Sulawesi and Trans Sumatra railway projects, a transportation ministry official said.

"They have agreed to extend loans worth Rp40 trillion for Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi railway projects each," Director General of Railway at the Transportation Ministry Prasetyo Boeditjahjono informed here on Tuesday.

China is still considering the results of studies conducted by the ministry regarding the projects, he said.

"They will review the results of the studies conducted more than five years ago," he said.

He said a feasibility study of several segments of the projects was conducted, and detailed engineering designs of these projects have been completed.

The segment in respect of which detailed engineering designs have been completed included the Rantau Rapat-Duri-Duri-Pekan Baru section of Trans Sumatra railway, he said.

Hopefully, China will complete its study of the projects in less than one year, he said.

He said a Chinese delegation had approached the ministry to seek the results of studies on Trans Sulawesi and Trans Sumatra railways.

"I have promised to give them the results of the studies this month because they intend to consult with China Exim Bank," he said.

The documents are still with the secretariat of the directorate general of railway, he said.

"The documents included trace data at the directorate of traffic and detailed engineering design at the directorate of infrastructure. It takes us time and I have pledged to give them these this very month," he said.(*)


----------



## Nusantara



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Construction of Makassar`s newport 27% completed*
Sabtu, 21 Mei 2016 17:37 WIB | 458 Views




Progress of Makassar New Port, South Sulawesi. (INAPort)

Makassar (ANTARA News) - Construction of the first phase of Makassars New Port (MNP) has been 27 percent completed, an official of the state owned port operator Pelindo IV said.

"Completion has exceeded prediction of 25 percent after the project was commissioned by President Joko Widodo a year ago," a director of Pelindo IV Susantono said here on Friday.

The MNP project is part of the sea toll program of the government, Susantono said.

He said so far Rp48 billion had been spent on the project, which is estimated to cost Rp326 billion for the first phase of construction.

He said the first phase of construction is to be completed in 2018 to be continued with the second phase that would bring the total cost to Rp1.8 trillion from the state budget.

Implementation of the project followed a survey made in 1998 which said that in the 2,000s, the Makassar port would have a designed capacity to accommodate 400,000 TEUS of goods.

However, by the end of 2015 , the capacity already reached 560,000 TEUS exceeding the designed capacity. The capacity is even expected to expand further to 600,000 TEUS in 2016-2017.

Considering the developments, it is necessary to build an integrated port of MNP. Apart from having larger accommodating capacity, the port would have facility to connect it with toll road and Trans-Sulawesi railway station.

Construction of the MNP project is in line with the Presidential regulation No.3 of 2016 on acceleration of infrastructure development.
(Uu.H-ASG/H-YH)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104808/construction-of-makassars-newport-27-completed


----------



## Nike

*Russia interested in building railway transport facility in Kalimantan*
Sabtu, 21 Mei 2016 22:25 WIB | 685 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Russia is interested in building railway mass transport facility in Kalimantan, Coordinating Minister for Economy Darmin Nasution said here on Saturday. 

Minister of State Enterprises Rini Soemarno is still in Russia to discuss more details about the project, Darmin said upon arrival from that country at Halim Perdana Kusuma airport.

Darmin and Rini were included in the delegation headed by President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to attend Russian-Asean summit meeting in Russia. 

Rini would see the factory and check the Russian speed train, which was said to have a speed of 250 kilometers per hour, Darmin said. 

He said during his stay in Russia, President Jokowi and entourage had one on one meeting with big Russian companies. 

Among the companies were Russian Railways , which already has a contract to build a coal railway in Kalimantan , he said.

He said opportunities are wide open for cooperation between state companies of the two countries such as railway companies. 

In the one on one meeting Russian investors expressed interest in building oil refinery and petrochemical factories, he said. 

"Investment and business plans would be in large scale in petrochemical industry to become an export base in addition to supplying domestic requirement," the minister said. 

Russian investors also were interested in cooperation with Inalum, the state-owned aluminum smelter in Asahan, to build aluminum downstream industry. 

"Russian President Vladimir Putin seems to know much about projects Indonesia needs to build," he said, adding most of the Russian investors are state companies.

He said the Russian investors are all serious, adding they need only blessing from the government. 

On Thursday, an agreement would be signed on the petrochemical and oil refinery projects between Pertamina and Russian counterpart, he cited. 

Before flying to Russia, President Jokowi and his entourage visited South Korea to promote bilateral business and economic cooperation. 

Darmin said the Indonesian delegation, which included a number of business leaders, talked with hundreds of Korean business leaders in a business forum and business luncheon. 

"In the business luncheon we talked with Korean investors who have business in Indonesia and those seeking to invest in the country," he said.

He said Lotte, which has supermarket in Indonesia plans to expand its business in the country, adding, "They want to invest in petrochemical industry.

Koreas steel giant Posco also plans to expand cooperation with state-owned steel maker PT Krakatau Steel.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ding-railway-transport-facility-in-kalimantan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Wed May 25, 2016 3:50am EDT

Related: FINANCIALS, INDUSTRIALS

*Indonesia Lippo says to build $14 bln industrial park with China firms*

May 25 Indonesian conglomerate Lippo Group said it will partner two Chinese firms to build a 190 trillion rupiah ($13.95 billion) industrial park in West Java.

Chinese companies have been stepping up their investment in Southeast Asia's biggest economy, particularly in the infrastructure sector, which has been identified by President Joko Widodo's administration as a priority.

Property developer PT Lippo Cikarang Tbk, one of Lippo Group's listed companies, will work with Shenzhen Yantian Port Group Co Ltd and Country Garden Holdings Co Ltd to develop the Indonesia-Shenzhen Industrial Estate, Lippo said in a statement dated May 24.

While Lippo said the project will have a "total investment value" of 190 trillion rupiah, it did not give details about how much each company will be investing in the project, how it will be funded or by when it will be completed.

The two Chinese companies are "essential conduits" to help attract other large Chinese businesses to build new facilities in Indonesia, Lippo said.

Country Garden has signed a memorandum of understanding for the industrial park, an official who declined to be named due to the company's policy told Reuters in a text message. He declined to comment on the investment size, adding that terms and details will depend on negotiations.

Shenzhen Yantian Port was not immediately available to comment. ($1 = 13,620.00 rupiah) (Reporting by Eveline Danubrata and Cindy Silviana in Jakarta; Additional reporting by Clare Jim in Hong Kong; Editing by Muralikumar Anantharaman)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

cirr said:


> Wed May 25, 2016 3:50am EDT
> 
> Related: FINANCIALS, INDUSTRIALS
> 
> *Indonesia Lippo says to build $14 bln industrial park with China firms*
> 
> May 25 Indonesian conglomerate Lippo Group said it will partner two Chinese firms to build a 190 trillion rupiah ($13.95 billion) industrial park in West Java.
> 
> Chinese companies have been stepping up their investment in Southeast Asia's biggest economy, particularly in the infrastructure sector, which has been identified by President Joko Widodo's administration as a priority.
> 
> Property developer PT Lippo Cikarang Tbk, one of Lippo Group's listed companies, will work with Shenzhen Yantian Port Group Co Ltd and Country Garden Holdings Co Ltd to develop the Indonesia-Shenzhen Industrial Estate, Lippo said in a statement dated May 24.
> 
> While Lippo said the project will have a "total investment value" of 190 trillion rupiah, it did not give details about how much each company will be investing in the project, how it will be funded or by when it will be completed.
> 
> The two Chinese companies are "essential conduits" to help attract other large Chinese businesses to build new facilities in Indonesia, Lippo said.
> 
> Country Garden has signed a memorandum of understanding for the industrial park, an official who declined to be named due to the company's policy told Reuters in a text message. He declined to comment on the investment size, adding that terms and details will depend on negotiations.
> 
> Shenzhen Yantian Port was not immediately available to comment. ($1 = 13,620.00 rupiah) (Reporting by Eveline Danubrata and Cindy Silviana in Jakarta; Additional reporting by Clare Jim in Hong Kong; Editing by Muralikumar Anantharaman)




*Skyworth Southeast Asia Manufacturing Base diresmikan*
Selasa, 24 Mei 2016 19:42 WIB | 1.872 Views
Pewarta: Aditia Maruli





Skyworth (ANTARA News/HO)

Pada Selasa, 24 Mei 2016, telah dilakukan upacara peresmian Skyworth Southeast Asia Manufacturing Base bertempat di EJIP Industrial Park, Cikarang Selatan.

Peresmian dihadiri oleh pejabat Tiongkok yaitu Ma Xingrui Anggota Komite Central PKT yang juga Wakil Sekretaris Komite PKT Provinsi Guangdong dan selaku Sekretaris Komite PKT Shenzhen, Hu Xiao Shan Sekretaris Konsulat Bidang Ekonomi dan Perdagangan Kedutaan Besar Tiongkok untuk Indonesia, dan Huang Hongsheng Pendiri Skyworth, serta Lin Weiping Ketua Komisaris.

Seusai upacara peresmian, Ma Xingrui melakukan inspeksi di pabrik sekaligus bersilaturahmi dengan para staf Skyworth. 

Pada kesempatan itu, Ma Xingrui sangat menantikan kesuksesan masa depan perkembangan basis manufaktur yang menginspirasikan para staf untuk bekerja keras dengan semangat tak mengenal lelah, serta mengetahui lebih dalam budaya lokal dan menjadi teladan bagi perusahaan Tiongkok yang berkembang di Indonesia.

Percepat Perintisan ke Pasar Dunia
_Skyworth Southeast Asia Manufacturing Base sebelumnya adalah PT Toshiba Consumer Product Indonesia (TCPI)_ yang didirikan pada tahun 1996 adalah sebuah perusahaan asli Jepang. 

Belakangan ini sejumlah perusahaan Jepang berturut-turut alami kemunduran dari industri elektronik Indonesia karena masalah kenaikan biaya serta penurunan laba dan juga dikarenakan kebangkitan kuat para perusahaan asal Tiongkok.

Skyworth Corp bertolak dari kebutuhan strategis, memutuskan dengan cepat merintis pasar luar negeri, mengaturkan sistem rantai penyuplai luar negeri, dalam rangka membentuk platform layanan yang lebih kuat bagi bisnis luar negeri, sementara itu juga berupaya mencapai saling percaya bersama dengan pemerintah lokal, company, distributor dan para pelanggan. 

Oleh karena itu, Skyworth dengan sukses mengakuisisi pabrik TJP Toshiba di Indonesia. Yang sebelumnya Skyworth telah mengakuisisi Sinotec, merek elektronik terkenal Afrika Selatan pada September 2014 dan mengakuisisi Metz, merek elektronik mewah Jerman pada Juni Tahun 2015. Dengan demikian, Skyworth telah mempercepat langkah teguh menuju pasar dunia.

COOCAA Berkembang Pesat
Sejauh ini Skyworth Corp mamasarkan produknya dengan merek COOCAA di Indonesia.

Pengakuisisian TJP Toshiba Indonesia oleh Skyworth telah memberi inspirasi sangat besar bagi distributor Indonesia, dan sudah terdapat sejumlah distributor yang unik mulai berhubungan dengan COOCAA untuk menjalin kerjasama. 

Dalam keadaan yang memuaskan ini, merek COOCAA telah berkembang sangat pesat. Volume penjualan produk semester pertama mencapai tiga kali lipat dibandingkan masa sama tahun lalu. Yang terpenting adalah COOCAA sudah menjadi merek TV yang paling menonjol di pasar Indonesia dibandingkan produk asal Tiongkok lain.

Sun Weizhong, _vice president_ yang juga _general manager overseas sales of_Skyworth menggambarkan pengakuisisian TJP Toshiba oleh Skyworth ini sebagai “kapal induk” yang akan membawa harapan kepada para distributor. 

”Beberapa tahun sebelumnya kami sudah kontak dengan sejumlah distributor yang unik, tapi mereka sempat menyaksikan ada beberapa merek asal Tiongkok keluar-masuk pasar ini semaunya, kurang stabil dan mantap, maka tidak mau bekerja sama dengan kami. Namun setelah pengakuisisian kali ini, dan ditambahkan lagi hasil kami terus maju, mereka kembali lagi untuk berminat bekerja sama dengan kami,” ujarnya.

Selain itu, karena kesuksesan bagi sebuah perusahaan di pasar Indonesia masih sangat mengandal jaringan distributor, maka COOCAA akan selalu menjaga kepentingan para distributor. 

Untuk melaksanakan pedoman yang dipegangnya itu, COOCAA selalu berkomunikasi dengan mereka, dengan aktif mencari mode bersama dan mendapatkan kepercayaan mereka dengan ketulusan dan hasil luar biasa.

Tindakan Signifikan
Pengakuisisian TJP Toshiba Indonesia merupakan langkah signifikan bagi perkembangan bisnis luar negeri Skyworth. 

Pertama, Indonesia merupakan salah satu negara anggota ASEAN adalah mitra kerja sama yang penting dalam hubungan Tiongkok-ASEAN, maka pembangunan basis rantai penyuplai Asia Tenggara dapat lebih baik menggunakan kebijakan tertentu di negara-negara kawasan ini supaya memberi dukungan kuat bagi layanan background Skyworth di pasar Asia Tenggara; kedua, Indonesia adalah negara berpopulasi keempat terbesar di dunia (populasi sekitar 250 juta orang), pasar TV berwarna juga bertumbuh cepat, dan dianggap sebagai negara berpotensi paling besar dalam seluruh negara anggota ASEAN di bidang pasar elektronika, pembangunan basis rantai penyuplaian di Indonesia dapat lebih baik melayani pasar Indonesia.

Pasar Asia Tenggara
Peresmian kali ini tidak hanya acara bagi pengakuisisian TJP Toshiba Indonesia oleh Skyworth, dan juga membebani ambisi Skyworth terhadap pasar Asia Tenggara. 

Rencana perkembangan masa depan Skyworth di pasar Asia Tenggara dimulai dari empat bidang: pertama, membentuk rantai penyuplaian menyatu yang berbasis Indonesia dan mencakupi seluruh pasar Asia Tenggara; kedua, berubah taktik operasional, yaitu meng-upgrade produknya dari _mid to low range_ menjadi _mid to high range_; mencoba mengoperasional dual-brand “Toshiba” dan “Skyworth”; mencoba “on-line business” yang bertujuan untuk membesarkan proporsi pasarnya. 

ADVERTORIAL
Editor: Aditia Maruli
http://www.antaranews.com/berita/562852/skyworth-southeast-asia-manufacturing-base-diresmikan


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi Attends Outreach Meeting at G7 Summit in Japani
Jakarta.* President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo left for Japan on Thursday morning (26/07) to attend the 42nd summit of the Group of Seven industrialized nations.

According to a statement by the State Palace, Jokowi was scheduled to meet with Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena and Hideaki Ohmura, the governor of Japan's Aichi Prefecture, in Nagoya before proceeding to the Ise-Shima National Park in Mie Prefecture to attend the G7 outreach meeting on Friday.

The two main issues up for discussion are economic stability and people's welfare in Asia, while sustainable development, infrastructure investment, women's empowerment and global health issues are also on the agenda.

As one of the keynote speakers at the G7 outreach meeting, the Indonesian president will address welfare and economic stability. He is also expected to highlight the importance of global partnerships and universal health coverage.

With its presence at the summit, Indonesia hopes to boost global partnerships to face common challenges, according to the statement.

Jokowi is also scheduled to meet with French President François Hollande and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on the sidelines of the summit, which is taking place in Asia for the first time in eight years.

The G7 outreach meeting will be attended by the heads of state and government representatives of Laos, Vietnam, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Papua New Guinea, as well as the chairperson of the African Union.

Several international organizations will also be present, including the United Nations, Asian Development Bank, International Monetary Fund, and the World Bank.

The G7 is comprised of the United States, Britain, Canada, France, Germany, Italy and Japan.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/jokowi-attends-outreach-meeting-g7-summit-japan/


----------



## Nike

*ndonesian govt prioritizes regions for railway projects*
Sabtu, 28 Mei 2016 03:08 WIB | 635 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) in the middle with South Sulawesi Governor Syahrul Yasin Limpo (right) review the construction of the railway line in the village of Trans Sulawesi Telumpanua, District Tanete Riau, Barru, South Sulawesi, on Wednesday (November 25, 2015). (ANTARA/Sahrul Manda Tikupadang)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is focusing on developing railway projects outside Java in an effort to improve transportation and establish connectivity among regions across the country.

Regions outside Java are being accorded priority in railway development as part of the governments endeavor to ensure equitable development and boost national economy through increased connectivity among the regions. 

"The railway projects being taken up on priority are not in Java. In fact, priority is being accorded to eastern regions. Therefore, we want to first complete the work on the Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi projects as soon as possible," Director General of Railways Prasetyo Boeditjahjono stated at a function in Jakarta on Thursday.

In order to implement the Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi railway projects, the government is expected to cooperate with China. This month, the Directorate General of Railways will submit documents containing details of the Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi projects to China.

The Chinese government will provide loans for financing these railway projects worth Rp80 trillion, but it will first study the project in detail. 

"They (China) are interested in providing loans worth Rp40 trillion to Indonesia for the two projects, Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi," Prasetyo Boeditjahjono informed. 

The Chinese government had earlier asked for documents related to studies carried out by the Transportation Ministry on the projects. 

"We have collected the documents and promised to hand these over to them this month," the director general explained after receiving the Chinese ambassador to Indonesia on Thursday.

He informed that China would study the documents. "They will possibly assess these first because the documents are related to the results of the study carried out more than five years ago. So, these need to be reviewed," noted Prasetyo. 

While feasibility studies have been conducted for some projects, that did not happen in case of others. In case of some, ground planning did take place and detailed engineering designs (DED) were prepared.

The Rapat-Duri-Pekan Baru section of the Trans Sumatra project is at the DED stage.

According to Prasetyo, the government hoped that China would not take more than one year to arrive at an assessment of the projects. "We hope China would find determine which of the projects it is interested in and provide loans for it."

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said early this year that the government had actually started the development of some sections of the railway projects in Sumatra and Sulawesi.

"We have started developing railway projects in a number of regions in Sulawesi and Sumatra. I hope that a project will also be started this year in Papua. If that does not happen in the first semester, then it would surely happen in the second half of 2016. The work should begin this year," President Jokowi said as he opened a limited cabinet meeting in Jakarta on January 4.

Jokowi on November 25 last year, inspected the construction of the first phase of the 2000-kilometer (km) Makassar-Manado Trans Sulawesi Railway Project.

The first phase of the Trans Sulawesi section stretches 145 km from Makassar, the South Sulawesi provincial capital, to Parepare Municipality.

"The railway service is expected to commence operations in 2018 and will connect the two capitals," the President told newsmen after the inspection of the first phase.

On a separate occasion, Hemi Pamurahardjo, the public information and communication bureau head of the Transportation Ministry, said the government had offered Japan to cooperate in the Trans Sumatra and Trans Sulawesi railway projects. 

But it preferred to upgrade the train speed on Northern Javas railway network as it could showcase its latest technology.

The directorate general of railway affairs earlier revealed that Japan had expressed interest to revitalize Northern Javas railway network. It expressed its interest to revitalize the Jakarta-Surabaya railway network to increase the train speed from the current 80 kilometers (km) per hour to 150 km per hour.

If the speed is upgraded to 150 km per hour, then the Jakarta-Surabaya sections could be covered in five hours.

Regarding the Jakarta-Surabaya railway network, the Directorate General of Railway is still waiting for a decision by President Jokowi, who is currently on a visit to attend the Group of Seven meeting in Japan.

"We are still awaiting the return of the president. The (transportation) minister has not informed us anything about it," Director General of Railways Prasetyo Boeditjahjono stated at a function in Jakarta on Thursday.

Prasetyo said if Japan realized its financing for the revitalization of the Jakarta-Surabaya railway route in Northern Java, the project could be carried out soon.

However, the director general noted that the Jakarta-Surabaya railway project was not a priority program in the governments 2015-2019 strategic railway development plan.

President Jokowi is currently attending the Group of Seven meeting in Japan.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung ensured that as part of the agenda, the financing of the Patimban Port, which replaced the Cilamaya Port, would be discussed with Japan. He did not ascertain whether the revitalization of the Jakarta-Surabaya railway network would also be discussed.

Hemi Pamurahardjo was also not able to confirm whether the documents on the revitalization of the Jakarta-Surabaya railway network were taken to Japan and would be discussed during the presidents state visit to that country.

"I do not have the data and documents on the matter. However, there is the possibility (for the projects to be discussed during the presidents visit in Japan)," he stated.
(T.A014/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104908/indonesian-govt-prioritizes-regions-for-railway-projects

*Jokowi, Hollande discuss three issues during bilateral talks*
Jumat, 27 Mei 2016 17:13 WIB | 628 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and his French counterpart Francois Hollande held a bilateral meeting to discuss three issues, including the Indonesia-European Union Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (I-EU CEPA).

The two other issues concerned Indonesias timber exports to the EU and a plan on imposing palm oil tax. 

During the talks organized on the sidelines of the G-7 Summit in Shima, Japan, on Friday, Jokowi lauded the completion of the I-EU CEPA scoping paper that had been stalled for several years.

"I hope that formal negotiations on I-EU CEPA will begin this year. The I-EU CEPA negotiations are meant to push Indonesias economy to become more open and competitive," Jokowi affirmed.

Speaking in connection with Indonesias timber exports to the EU, Jokowi hoped the licensing system of the Forest Law Enforcement Governance will come into effect soon.

The Indonesian president sought the French governments assistance to halt ongoing discussions in the French Parliament on a plan to impose tax on palm oil.

"Hence, Indonesian palm oil exports to France could continue," Jokowi remarked.

President Hollande affirmed that win-win approaches were the most suitable means to resolving the issues.

In addition, the two leaders agreed to strengthen counterterrorism cooperation.

Hollande lauded Jokowi for prioritizing comprehensive approaches constituting both soft and hard power in dealing with terrorism.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*NASA take two Indonesian reseaches to space*
Sabtu, 26 Maret 2016 06:46 WIB | 2.156 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - NASA took two Indonesian research projects to space on Wednesday (March 23), involving a study of biological life in outer space.

"We should be proud of these projects initiated by our youth. They are proving that Indonesia has world class youth," the Minister of Youth and Sport, Imam Nahrawi, said in a press release received here on Friday.

The first experiment involves research about the growth of yeast in outer space. This research project was initiated by the team of Unggul Del Senior High School in Laguboti Subdistrict, North Sumatra Province.

The second experiment studies the growth of paddy in space and was initiated by a joint group of students from senior high schools in Jakarta, Bandung and Jayapura.

The experiments were taken by NASA to outer space using a drone.

Nachrawi said skills and innovations mastered by Indonesian youth are being recognized by the international community.

Nachrawi added that Indonesia should appreciate the innovation and creativity of Indonesian youth and should not let other countries capture the opportunity.

"Many skilled young people have gone to other countries. We should channelize how these skills should be utilized to develop the Motherland," the minister said.

He hoped that the youth generation can develop more skills to compete in the ASEAN Economic Community era.

He asked the young people to develop their skills in sectors that have a massive impact, such as research and development of science and technology as well as micro, small and medium enterprises. 

Reported by Agita Tarigan

EDITED BY INE.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/103870/nasa-take-two-indonesian-reseaches-to-space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gauss

this is funniest (and cute) thing ive seen i a while. how old is this song ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Turkey, Indonesia ramp up halal tourism efforts*
SINAN TAVSAN and ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writers





A view of Istanbul, left, and Baiturrahman Grand Mosque in Banda Aceh, Indonesia © AP

KONYA, Turkey, and JAKARTA -- With the global economy in the doldrums, one of the few bright spots is the travel market. Muslim-friendly halal tourism in particular is showing healthy growth, and is becoming a top priority for Turkey and Indonesia, two of the world's biggest Muslim democracies.

At the beginning of May, Turkey hosted the second International Halal Tourism Conference, one of the world's biggest of such events, in Konya. This city in the country's pious Anatolian heartland is where the 13th century Persian poet, philosopher and Sufi mystic Mawlana Jalaludin Rumi spent the last few decades of his life. His shrine, now a museum, attracts followers and tourists from all over the world, especially on Dec. 17, when his death is commemorated with rituals such as a massive whirling dervish ceremony.



With more than 1,000 participants and over 30 exhibitors from countries including Indonesia, Malaysia, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Mauritius, attendance at the Konya conference was up 40% from the inaugural event in Europe in 2014, in Granada, Spain -- another city known for its Islamic heritage.





Arab tourism sector representatives promote Muslim-friendly destinations and services at a halal tourism conference in Konya, Turkey in May. (Photo by Sinan Tavsan)

Turkey is the world's sixth-largest tourism destination, with 40 million annual visitors, mainly from Europe and Russia. However, tourist numbers from Islamic countries have also been on the rise in recent years. Former Turkish Culture and Tourism Minister Mahir Unal told the conference that the number of Muslim tourists exceeded 7.6 million in 2015 -- a 30% increase from the previous year.

From the early 16th century, when the Ottoman Empire conquered and unified Muslim lands, including Egypt and Saudi Arabia, the Ottoman sultans strengthened their claim on the caliphate, the religious succession to the Prophet Muhammad as leader of the Muslim community. This claim persisted until the title was abolished by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk, the founding father of modern secular Turkey in 1924.

Istanbul, the capital of the empire, is still the cultural, commercial and tourism center of Turkey. It is also home to Turkish Airlines, the carrier with the most destinations of any airline in the world. The city competes with Dubai as a regional airport hub and hosts some of the greatest masterpieces of Islamic art and architecture, including the Blue Mosque and the Topkapi Palace, which houses many sacred relics believed to have been owned by the prophet.

*Separate beaches*

Since 99% of its population is Muslim, Turkey is naturally considered a "Muslim-friendly" destination, with plentiful halal food and prayer facilities. However, due to the secular modern history of the country and the fact that most visiting tourists come from the West, Turkey has only a dozen tourism facilities designed for strictly observant, halal-conscious Muslims, who insist on environments that are free of alcoholic beverages and have separate pools and beaches for men and women.

According to the Global Muslim Travel Index 2016, published in Jakarta in March by MasterCard and Crescent Rating, a leading player in the halal travel industry, Turkey occupies third position in the sector after the UAE and Malaysia. Indonesia, which has a population that is 88% Muslim, climbed two spots to become the fourth most popular destination.

Singapore retained its leading position among destinations not included in the Organization of Islamic Cooperation, with Thailand, the U.K., South Africa and Hong Kong rounding out the top five. Japan ranked eighth on the non-OIC list and 34th in the global ranking, according to Fazal Bahardeen, CEO of Crescent Rating. "Japan has been taking major steps in the last few months to attract more Muslim visitors and diversify its visitor portfolio," Bahardeen said.
GMTI rankings are based on criteria such as suitability as family holiday destinations, levels of services and facilities, accommodations options, marketing initiatives, visitor arrivals, air connectivity and visa restrictions.

Another attendee at the Konya conference, Jonathan Wilson from the U.K.'s University of Greenwich, said Turkey was well-placed to do well in the sector, although he noted that there was no universally accepted definition of halal tourism -- which is also known as "Muslim-friendly tourism" or "family-friendly tourism."

"Since the 9/11 attacks [in the U.S.], one of the reactions of the Muslim community has been to overcome negative stereotypes by increasing tourism, luxury fashion, shopping, etc.," Wilson said. "With its deep Islamic heritage, convenient geographical location and well-established tourism know-how and experience, Turkey should not settle for anything but the No. 1 position."

However, Turkey has more to do to attract observant halal-conscious Muslim tourists, according to industry representatives.

Turkey set its halal food standards only in 2011, when the state-run Turkish Standards Institute started to issue halal food certificates. Konya Mayor Tahir Akyurek said work was underway to establish a "halal production" dedicated industrial zone in the city.

However, the Ministry of Culture and Tourism is working with two other ministries to establish halal tourism standards by 2017, and officials said the sector has set a target of 15 million Muslim tourists by 2020. They said the number of hotels serving strictly observant tourists could reach 100 by 2017, from about 20 now.

Turkish exhibitors included new online startups for searching for halal or Muslim friendly accommodation, tour guide booking websites, and mobile apps that have become available online recently or are still under development.

*Marketing 101*

The surge of interest shows that Turkish businesses are trying to jump onto the "halal tourism bandwagon," said Bahardeen. "Its all about mobile experience, especially video and social media. Almost 60% of total traffic to our site is coming from mobile devices," he said. "The requirements can be religious-oriented, but really, it's simply marketing 101." Depending on the observance levels of individuals, halal or Muslim friendly facilities may have to be fully funded by Islamic finance instruments, free of alcohol, or simply include prayer rooms or rugs and compasses to show the direction of Mecca.

Rafi-uddin Shikoh, CEO of Dinar Standard, a leading research and advisory company for the halal industry, noted that although Muslim friendly facilities cannot rely on sales of alcohol -- a major part of revenues for conventional tourism facilities -- the high levels of demand and constraints on supply tend to lead to higher occupancy rates. "[This] is making up the loss from alcohol, and the good business is proving to investors that there is an opportunity here," he said.

Mustafa Ulu, general manager of islamibooking.com, a website, said it was common for halal services to match the revenues of conventional facilities. "A Muslim-friendly hotel serving no alcohol with 300-bed capacity has the same revenue as a 600-bed hotel serving alcohol."

The website, which launched in early 2016 and covers about 20 hotels in Turkey, sold bookings for 150 rooms in its first month, including 100 to Turkish citizens. The site provides services in Turkish, English and Arabic and has a mobile app version. Ulu suggested that demand from observant Muslim tourists has been increasing by around 15% to 20% a year.

After decades of strict secular governance, during which the rising visibility of Islam was seen as a reactionary threat, Turkey has been moving towards a more Islamist environment under the decade-long rule of the Islamic-oriented Justice and Development Party (AKP).

According to Shikoh, the shift could help the country recover from a recent decline in tourists and revenues following a diplomatic row with Moscow after Turkey downed a Russian aircraft. Intensified terror attacks in the country have also discouraged tourists from the West. In the first quarter of this year, tourism revenues declined 16.5% year on year, and the number of visitors fell by 4.4%.

The halal tourism conference itself was postponed and then relocated from Istanbul to Konya after terror attacks in Istanbul and the capital Ankara -- problems that clearly indicate the challenges Turkey is facing in the tough competition to lure tourists.

*Climbing the rankings*

Indonesia is also quickly climbing the rankings as a Muslim-friendly destination, winning multiple awards in the 2015 World Halal Travel Awards in Abu Dhabi in October, where Lombok island was named _World's Best Halal Tourism Destination_ and _World's Best Halal Honeymoon Destination_, while Sofyan Hotel Betawi in Jakarta was named _World's Best Family Friendly Hotel_.

Riyanto Sofyan, owner of a hotel chain that includes Sofyan Hotel Betawi, chairs a group within the Ministry of Tourism dedicated to accelerating the development of halal tourism. He said the country planned to boost Muslim tourist arrivals to 5 million in 2019 from 2.2 million in 2015.

Sofyan said growth in overall tourist arrivals to Indonesia in the last five years had averaged 9.7%, while growth in Muslim tourist arrivals in the last two years had risen by 14.7% -- a clear indication of increasing momentum.

As evidence of Indonesia's determination to boost its tourism industry*,* Sofyan pointed to a recent move to waive visa requirements from 169 countries, compared with just a year ago. The Tourism Ministry has also announced plans to develop Muslim-friendly tourism in 12 provinces -- including Jakarta, West Nusa Tenggara, West Sumatra and Aceh, the only Indonesian province enforcing shariah law.

"The potential of halal tourism is very huge, even more so than the Chinese market. We have to pay more attention to this," Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said in Jakarta in March, noting that Indonesian service providers needed to do more to ensure that visitors were aware of halal standards.

"We have to be sensitive about what the market wants. So there needs to be standardization in Indonesia, in line with the market's interest," he said.

West Nusa Tenggara province, which includes Lombok, has been quick to respond to the ministry's Muslim-friendly tourism campaign. Zainul Majdi, the governor, called in December for the development of halal tourism zones with mosques, prayer rooms and restaurants selling only halal-certified food.

Local tourism officials said 1.2 billion rupiah ($88,500) had been allocated this year to help 200 local businesses secure a halal certificate from the Indonesian Ulema Council, or MUI. The MUI said that it had issued more than 600 halal certificates for restaurants and other outlets in Lombok by the end of March.


http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Trends/Turkey-Indonesia-ramp-up-halal-tourism-efforts?page=2


----------



## Indos

Gauss said:


> this is funniest (and cute) thing ive seen i a while. how old is this song ?



This is the first time I heard the song and the musicians there is not even famous


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia lags behind other countries due to wrong policies: VP Kalla*
Minggu, 29 Mei 2016 03:44 WIB | 1.175 Views




Vice President Jusuf Kalla. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is lagging behind other countries in economic development because of its own wrong policies, not because it lacks capability or potential, Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla said.

"If we had not spent too much money on fuel subsidies in the past 10 years, we would have earned Rp2,000 trillion from interest alone. If we had that huge fund, we would have been able to build various kinds of infrastructure. Our policies must be evaluated because there have been big mistakes," he pointed out during the launch of a book, "Widjojo Nitisastro: Panditaning Para Raja" (Widjojo Nitisastro: The Adviser of Kings) here on Saturday.

Kalla underlined that Indonesias economic growth has not been proportional to its capabilities. As a result, other countries, such as Malaysia, South Korea and China, which once had lower economic growth than Indonesia, have progressed steadily, moving ahead of Indonesia.

Much of Indonesian citizens have kept their assets abroad. Cumulatively, they will exceed the countrys national gross domestic product, he argued.

If the assets are proven, Indonesia will be richer than Malaysia, he added.

"Indonesias assets kept abroad are larger than those at home. What is wrong? Our export import law could have been wrong. We may be wrong with our foreign exchange law. We may be wrong with our tax law. Admittedly, our policies need to be evaluated," he explained.

To push state revenue and national financial development, the government is drafting a tax amnesty law as an instrument to bring back the Indonesian assets into the country, he stated.

The tax amnesty bill, if endorsed into law, will increase tax receipts by Rp180 trillion.

_(Reported by Mentari Dwi Gayati/Uu.INE/S012/KR-BSR/M019)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ther-countries-due-to-wrong-policies-vp-kalla_


----------



## Nike

*Presiden Resmikan PLN Kalbar*
Jumat, 3 Juni 2016 16:59 WIB | 617 Views






Presiden Resmikan PLN KalbarPresiden Joko Widodo (dua kanan) didampingi Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno (dua kiri), Direktur Utama PT PLN, Sofyan Basir (tiga kiri) dan Gubernur Kalbar, Cornelis (kanan) meninjau proses groundbreaking mobile power plant (MPP) di Desa Jungkat, Kabupaten Mempawah, Kalbar, Kamis (2/6/2016). Presiden Joko Widodo melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Kalbar guna melakukan Groundbreaking Mobile Power Plant (MPP) 100MW dan meresmikan PLTU Ketapang 20MW. (ANTARA FOTO/Jessica Helena Wuysang)







Presiden Resmikan PLTG PaguatPresiden Joko Widodo (kedua kiri) didampingi Menteri BUMN Rini Soemarmo (kiri) dan Dirut PLN Sofyan Basyir (kanan) berjalan bersama di lokasi Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Gas (PLTG) Paguat, Kabupaten Pohuwato, Gorontalo, Jumat (3/6/2016). Presiden Joko Widodo meresmikan PLTG Paguat berkapasitas 100 MW yang merupakan pembangkit listrik pertama yang beroperasi dari program pembangunan pembangkit listrik 35ribu MW. (ANTARA FOTO/Adiwinata Solihin)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## pr1v4t33r

T3Ultimate - 25 million PAX / year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Chinese Company to Invest $1b in West Jakarta Property Development*

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...y-build-1b-property-development-west-jakarta/






*Jakarta.* China Communications Construction Group, the largest mainland state-controlled construction company listed in Hong Kong, plans to invest $1 billion in a mixed-use property development project in West Jakarta, a senior official said on Thursday (09/06).

China Harbor Indonesia president director Shen Chao said the CCCG believes Indonesia is a strategic investment destination, following the government's efforts to improve doing business in the country. The country's population of more than 250 million also makes it an attractive market to tap.

"We are very comfortable with the Indonesian government policy regarding the development of the mass rapid transit project and infrastructure. This project will have a positive impact and will improve social welfare and economic growth significantly, " Shen said.

"The superblock property will consist of 30 apartment towers with a starting selling price of Rp 300 million [$22,563] for a studio apartment. In the first stage, we will build eight towers, which are expected to be completed in three years," Shen added.

CCCG will also expand its property business to other cities, such as Surabaya in East Java and Medan, North Sumatra.

CCCG was established in 2005 resulting from a merger between Chinese construction giants China Harbor Engineering Company and China Road & Bridge Corporation.

The company has had a strong presence in Indonesia for the past two decades through one of its subsidiaries, China Harbor Indonesia. Its notable projects include the Surabaya-Madura (Suramadu) bridge and the Jakarta International Container Terminal.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...irm-invest-500m-banten-special-economic-zone/



*South Korean Firm to Invest $500m in Banten Special Economic Zone*






*Jakarta.* South Korea's DW Development will invest at least $500 million to develop a special economic zone in Tanjung Lesung, Banten, a senior government official said last Friday (03/06).

Special economic zones are dedicated areas located within the national borders of a country where businesses receive tax breaks and other regulatory incentives to produce and distribute goods.

The investment commitment forms part of a memorandum of understanding that was signed last week between DW Development and Kawasan Industri Jababeka, a listed Indonesian industrial estate developer.

"Jababeka and DW Development are committed to invest $500 million [in the project]. As the 49 percent shareholder, DW Development will develop around 1,500 hectares of land. To develop Tanjung Lesung requires a total investment of $5 billion for over 10 years," Tourism Minister Arief Yahya told reporters last week.

Jababeka president director Tejo Budianto Liman and business development director Hyanto Wihadhi signed the MOU with DW Development chairman Sang Young Lee and the company's president, Jasen Han in Jakarta last week.

"As a further step, there will be a visit to the location this month to confirm the detail of the area," Budianto Liman said.

Minister Arief said the private sector has a role in developing tourist attractions and facilities, while the government will set up public infrastructure in the region.

"The government has committed to build an 84 kilometer toll road from Serang to Panimbang, while now we have the toll road connecting Soekarno-Hatta airport outside Jakarta to Serang, Banten, so it only takes two hours from Jakarta to Serang," Arief said.


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Indonesia`s sea toll project to receive Rp365 billion Japanese investment*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-to-receive-rp365-billion-japanese-investment

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has identified a Japanese investor keen on investing Rp365 billion in a sea toll road project.

The interest was expressed during a one-on-one meeting with several major companies when BKPM Head Franky Sibarani had visited Japan recently.

The sea toll road project, particularly will concern cargo shipping from Surabaya in East Java Province to Indonesias eastern regions, including Papua, Sibarani noted in a statement on Friday.

"We will follow up on the investment interest, which is considered strategic," he affirmed.

Sibarani hoped the investment project will be realized this year.

Another Japanese firm was interested in expanding its sanitary napkin business in Indonesia.

A Japanese automotive spare parts company plans to build a factory in Karawang, West Java.

To follow up on the memorandum of understanding signed between the BKPM and Bank of Tokyo Mitsubishi UFJ in 2007, the investment agency had visited three Japanese cities: Fukuoka, Nagoya, and Tokyo.

Sibarani promoted investment opportunities in Indonesia while making presentations, respectively before 67 businessmen in Fukuoka and 118 in Nagoya on June 9.

Japans investment realization in Indonesia increased by six percent in 2015 compared to that in the previous year.

Japans investment in Indonesia in 2015 had reached US$2.87 billion, spread across a total of 2,030 projects and employed 115,400 workers.


*Indonesia explores cooperation in shipping sector with Greece*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...es-cooperation-in-shipping-sector-with-greece

London, UK (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Rizal Ramli is using the maritime event of the Posidonia International Shipping Exhibition 2016 to develop cooperation in the shipping sector with Greece. 

A total of 1,800 companies from 89 countries participated in the worlds largest maritime exhibition, which was visited by 20 thousand people from around the world, according to a press release from the Indonesian Embassy in Athena received by ANTARA here on Friday. 

The Posidonia 2016 event was officially inaugurated by Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras.

On the sidelines of the event, Rizal met Greek Minister of Economy, Development, and Tourism George Stathakis to explore ways to intensify cooperation in the tourism sector, particularly for tourism promotion.

Rizal affirmed that in a bid to achieve the target of 20 million foreign tourists by 2019, Indonesia should take a cue from Greece, which had received 26 million tourists in 2015.

Rizal and Stathakis discussed opportunities for cooperation to develop the capacity of workforce engaged in the maritime sector by creating a curriculum for training centers. 

Both countries will benefit from this cooperation as Indonesia can supply skilled labor required by Greek shipping companies.

Rizal also met Greek Maritime and Islands Policy Minister Thodoris Dritsas. The two ministers discussed the possibility of establishing cooperation for the development of infrastructure along the Indonesian Archipelagic Sea Lanes 2 through Lombok (West Nusa Tenggara), Kalimantan, and Sulawesi.

The Sea Lanes 2 can be developed as an alternative route, and it is a viable option, given the fact that Greece owns 30 percent of the worlds shipping fleet, which often sail through the Strait of Malacca.

In addition, cooperation in the field of maritime security was discussed as more than two-thirds of Indonesias territory comprises oceans. 

According to the coordinating minister, Indonesia annually suffers losses amounting to US$20 billion due to illegal fishing. Indonesia needs to work closely with the Greek Coast Guard, especially in the fields of capacity building, maritime security technology, and the exchange of information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*New Priok Container Terminal I to Start Operating on July 15
Jakarta.* State-owned port operator Pelabuhan Indonesia II plans to start full operations of a container terminal at New Priok Port in North Jakarta on July 15, a director said on Thursday (09/06).

The terminal, dubbed New Priok Container Terminal I, was the first of three offshore terminals at the harbor, which is aimed at reducing the country's dependence on Singapore's ports.

The terminal is equipped with an 850-meter dock that is able to accommodate a one feeder ship and up to two New Panamax class mother vessels. The latter are giant container ships that can carry up to 10,000 twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs), which are far more cost efficient for long-distance trips.

The New Panamax vessels would allow shipments from or to Jakarta to take a direct route to other major ports across the globe, thus cutting logistical costs.

Currently only feeder ships with a capacity of up to 1,500 TEUs are able to dock at Tanjung Priok Port, making a transfer to a mother vessel in Singapore compulsory for long-distance shipments. But those days could soon end as New Priok Port becomes operational.

"We have conducted a trial run for the new terminal to synchronize all the export-import procedures and systems," Pelindo II director of operations and information systems Prasetyadi said.

The company ran a trial docking operation on May 28 with Sinar Sumba, a feeder ship owned by Samudera Indonesia Shipping Line, to test the infrastructure, logistics and the terminal integration with port authorities including the quarantine department and customs.

"The next test run would be July 2. We hope that we have enough time to make adjustments if any issues arise. Hopefully, we could begin full operation on July 15," Prasetyadi said.

The 32-hectare container terminal is capable of handling up to 1.5 million TEUs per year.
http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/new-priok-container-terminal-start-operating-july-15/

*SBY Praises Jokowi’s Administration, Saying ‘No More Empty Promises
Jakarta.* Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, chairman of the Democrat Party and the sixth Indonesian president, praised President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration on Friday (10/06).

Yudhoyono said the president is no longer making empty promises, especially those that have consequences on the state financial condition and the state budget.

“We [Democrat Party] assume he realizes that in the current economic slowdown, our fiscal room is getting narrower. [At the same time] he might also know that it is not easy to run a government,” Yudhoyono said in a speech during a Ramadan fast breaking gathering of the party at his residence in Cikeas, Bogor, West Java.

He added that his party has recorded a number of achievements and progress within the past year. Public security is maintained, despite a terror attack in Jakarta last January, as well as political stability on the national level.

“The Democrats Party wishes to convey positive issues found in our national life, including appreciation to the state and the government for their achievements,” he continued.

According to Yudhoyono, there are no significant interruptions against Jokowi and his administration in conducting their duties politically. Such conditions, he added, is needed to complete the governance and development duties.

The former president also referred to a recent survey, showing a decline in unemployment despite the economic slowdown.

“In the midst of a weak real sector and low purchasing power, the declining unemployment surely has positive effects.”

His final praise went to the cabinet, as Yudhoyono says the ministers are becoming more solid and capable of resisting public squabbling.

“It is good. It is not easy to have good synergy and coordination with a solid cabinet, let alone with the opposite coalition,” he added.

Among the guests at the event were Democrat Party leaders, House of Representatives’ party faction members, as well as regional and related organization leaders.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/sby-praises-jokowis-administration-saying-no-empty-promises/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI sees US$2.7 bln trade surplus*
Rabu, 15 Juni 2016 16:03 WIB | 390 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia recorded a surplus of US$2.7 billion in its foreign trade in the first five months of this year, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

In the January-May 2016 period, Indonesias exports were valued at US$56.59 billion while its imports stood at US$53.88 billion, BPS Chairman Suryamin said here on Wednesday.

"Hover, the surplus in the January-May 2016 period is lower than the same period last year when it reached US$3.9 billion ," he said.

The exports in the year ended to May 2016 comprised oil and gas exports worth US$5.3 billion and non-oil/non-gas exports worth US$51,2 billion, while the imports consisted of oil-/gas-exports were valued at US$6.9 billion, while its impits were valued at US$46.96 billion.

The non-oil/non gas exports in the first five months of 2016 fell 5.35 percent and the export of other minerals declined by 26.91 percent compared to the same period last year, he said.

In terms of province, most of the imports came from West with a value of 10.25 per dollar, accounting for 18.11 percent of the overall export value. This was followed by East Java with a total value of US$8.17 billion representing 14.4 percent and East Kalimantan with a value of US$5.49 billion or 9,71 percent.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105225/ri-sees-us27-bln-trade-surplus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Garuda re-exploring plans for flights to US in 2017
*
Rabu, 15 Juni 2016 22:20 WIB | 649 Views
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Garuda Indonesia plans to re-explore the feasibility of starting flights to the United States in 2017 if the national flag carrier passes Category 1 test of safety and security standards as mandated by the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

"Next year, we will try and clear this test as it is part of our five year plan, or this may be achieved even earlier," the Garuda Indonesia President Director, M Arif Wibowo, said here on Wednesday.

He noted that 400 thousand passengers travel from the US to Indonesia every year.

The cities which receive maximum visitors are Los Angeles and New York, he added.

"The number of potential passengers departing from Los Angeles is 120 thousand, while many more depart from New York," Arif said.

The flights will transit through Narita, Japan and will use two units of Boeing 777.

"Actually, we want to start direct flights but that is not possible as of now. The option is to fly via Narita, Japan," he said.

Meanwhile, the Director General of Air Transportation at the Transportation Ministry, Suprasetyo, said the audit result of the FAA will be declared by July 2016 at the latest.

"We have completed and reported all the documents and are optimistic that we can achieve our target," he added.

The Director of Airworthiness and Aircraft Operation at the Transportation Ministry, Mohammad Alwi, said the last seven documents related to flight inspection have been reported online to the FAA auditors.

"All the documents have been accepted. God willing, this July we will receive the good news as Ramadan and Eid gift," he said.

According to him, if Garuda is awarded Category 1 status, then its aviation safety standards and security aspects must conform to international standards, in line with the flag carriers in the same category.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105240/garuda-re-exploring-plans-for-flights-to-us-in-2017


----------



## Nike

*pertamina to operate three geothermal plants in 2016*
Kamis, 16 Juni 2016 07:32 WIB | 1.585 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Pertamina Geothermal Energy (PGE), the national enterprise engaged in energy, is ready to operate three geothermal plants this year with a total capacity of 165 megawatt (MW).

"These geothermal projects are meant to boost the national energy security program," Corporate Secretary of PGE Tafif Azimudin said here Wednesday.

The three geothermal plants are Unit 3 in Ulubelu, Lampung, with a capacity of 55MW, the Lahendong Unit 5 in North Sulawesi with a capacity of 55MW, and the Karaha Unit 1 in West Java with a capacity of 55MW.

The Ulubelu unit 3 is scheduled to operate in August 2016 in accordance with the commercial operation date (COD).

Meanwhile, the Lahendong unit 5 and the Karaha unit 1 are scheduled to begin operations in December 2016.

"The total additional capacity installed in these geothermal plants is 160MW. Currently, the installed capacity of geothermal power plants managed by PGE is 437MW," Tafif said.

PGE has also completed the exploratory drilling of wells in these geothermal power plants. The drilling consists of two wells in Ulubelu unit 3, two wells in Lahendong unit 5, and three wells in Karaha unit 1.

The operations at these geothermal power plants are expected to increase Pertaminas geothermal power production. 

Through 2015, Pertaminas geothermal production amounted to 3056.82 gigawatt-hours (GWh), increasing at 2831.40 GWh as compared to 2014.

Data obtained from Pertamina showed that in the first quarter of 2016 Pertaminas geothermal production reached 761.51 GWh, up 6.3 percent, as compared to that of the same period last year.

From January to April 2016, the operational expenses decreased to US$3.1 per ton compared to that in 2015, when it was $3.7 per ton.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Indonesia's MNC Land to Invest $500m in Theme Park: CEO*

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/corporate-news/indonesias-mnc-land-invest-500m-theme-park-ceo/

*Jakarta.* Indonesia's MNC Land, part of the MNC group, will invest $500 million in a theme park in West Java province, CEO Hary Tanoesoedibjo said on Friday (17/06).

The company will partner with Chinese construction firm Metallurgical Corporation Group in developing the property, tycoon Tanoesoedibjo said.

"For theme park alone [the investment] is $500 million and there are banks already that will finance up to 15 years," the CEO said. 


*Cemindo Eyes Another $600m Investment for New Cement Plant*

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/cemindo-eyes-another-600m-investment-new-cement-plant/

*Jakarta.* Cemindo Gemilang, a privately held cement producer with Merah Putih cement brand, plans to build a new integrated plant next year, with the company adamant to continue expansion to tap long-term demand of the building material, disregarding contemporary overcapacity in domestic market.

The company is still looking for the plant location, Andre Vincent Wenas, a director at Cemindo Gemilang, said this week.

It is estimated that the new plant would have a capacity to produce 3 million metric tons of cement a year and would cost up to $600 million, similar to the company's existing integrated plant in Banten.

"Lets hope that we can get a location by next year," Andre said, adding that the company aims to source raw material, make the cement, and packs it at the location.

The Indonesia Cement Association said earlier that domestic cement industry now underutilizes plants amid weak property sales and slowing demand.

Andre, however, says the company placed its bet on long term demand in a country, despite per capita cement consumption lagging behind Singapore and Malaysia.

"Cement demand for infrastructure will only increase in the future and we will be there to meet it," Andre said.

For the short term, Cemindo is aggressively introducing its brand to distributors and construction material stores while improving its distribution infrastructure.

The efforts seemed to work with Merah Putih cement accounting for 7 percent of the market share, up from 4 percent in the same period a year ago, Andre said.

Also, Cemindo explores possibility to increase exports with shipments to the Philippines, Vietnam and Australia.

The Indonesia cement market is dominated by state-controlled Semen Indonesia, Indocement Tunggal Prakarsa and Holcim Indonesia, which together account for around 80 percent building material market.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Rejects Separatist Movement in West Papua: Foreign Ministry*

*Jakarta.* The Indonesian government has rejected the claims of a separatist group which calls themselves the United Liberation Movement for West Papua, or ULMWP, a press release from the Foreign Ministry said on Friday (17/06).

“The ULMWP is a separatist movement in a sovereign state. The movement has no legitimacy and does not represent the people of West Papua,” the ministry's director general of Asia Pacific and Africa Desra Percaya said at the Ministerial Level Meeting of the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG) in Lautoka, Fiji, Thursday.

Desra in his statement made specific references to the ULMWP’s effort to upgrade its status from an observer group to a fully-fledged member of the MSG.

Intense lobbying from the Indonesian delegation had apparently foiled the ULMWP's move.

MSG merely noted ULMWP's proposal and formed a committee to discuss membership criteria, as some of its member states had proposed to have Indonesia instead as a full member of the MSG.

The Indonesian delegation also invited MSG member countries to attend the Bali Democracy Forum on Dec. 8-9 to discuss how to strengthen security cooperation in the Melanesian subregion.

Desra also met face-to-face with the foreign ministers of Fiji and the Solomon Islands, the head of the Papua New Guinea delegation and the director general of the MSG during the meeting.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...aratist-movement-west-papua-foreign-ministry/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BRI, Indonesian SOC Bank have it's sattelite launched today
_Roket Ariane 5 dalam menjalankan misi V230, dengan membawa satelit BRIsat bersama satelit Echo Star XVIII, diluncurkan dari fasilitas antariksa Arianespace, Kourou, Guyana, Prancis, Minggu (19/6/2016). Satelit perbankan pertama di dunia milik PT Bank Rakyat Indonesia (Persero) Tbk tersebut berhasil meluncur pada Sabtu (18/6/2016) waktu setempat atau Minggu dini hari waktu Indonesia._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*World Bank predicts Indonesian GDP growth at 5.1 percent*
Senin, 20 Juni 2016 20:01 WIB | 969 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The World Bank has projected that Indonesian Gross Domestic Product (GDP) would grow at a rate of 5.1 percent in 2016 amid global economic slowdown. 

According to the World Banks Indonesia Economic Quarterly, June 2016 edition, the continuing policy reforms have strengthened the resilience of the Indonesian economy and helped overcome the effects of slowing demand and the global financial market turmoil.

"The cautious financial policy, increased government investment in infrastructure and policy reforms aimed at improving the investment climate, have helped Indonesia in maintaining its rate of growth in the range of 5.1 percent," the World Banks Country Director in Indonesia, Rodrigo Chaves, said at the Trade Ministry here on Monday.

Chaves also claimed that private consumption and government spending are also projected to sustain the economic growth in Indonesia this year.

However, the World Bank recently cut its forecast for world economic growth by half a percent from the earlier projected 2.4.

A slower world economic growth will impact the recovery of economic growth in Indonesia.

Global growth forecast revision due to the slowing growth in developing countries exporting commodities is expected to be just 0.4 percent this year.

On the other hand, the Indonesian economy fared better when compared with other commodity exporting countries, such as Malaysia (4.4 percent) and Thailand (2.5 percent), though it did less well than the Philippines at 6.4 percent and Vietnam (6.2 percent).

Indonesian World Banks Chief Economist Ndiame Diop noted that with the weakening of the commodity sectors, Indonesia should seize this opportunity to expand its manufacturing and service sectors.

Indonesias manufacturing sector has not reflected much change in the last 15 years with growth hovering on an average around 0.6 percent.

"Its a great opportunity to keep implementing reforms to make the manufacturing and service sectors, especially tourism, even more competitive. The strong partnership with the private sector is also very important to rejuvenate the industry and keep pace in the field of technology," added Ndiame.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105311/world-bank-predicts-indonesian-gdp-growth-at-51-percent


----------



## Nike

*Foreign Direct Investment into Indonesia Grows 19.2% in 2015*
21 Januari 2016

In rupiah terms, foreign direct investment (FDI) into Indonesia increased by 19.2 percent year-on-year (y/y) to IDR 365.9 trillion in 2015, according to the latest data from the Indonesia Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM). The BKPM, the central government's investment services agency, said FDI was strong in the fourth quarter of 2015 - rising 26 percent (y/y) - on the back of the government's recently unveiled series of economic stimulus packages.

In US dollar terms, FDI into Indonesia rose to USD $29.27 billion in full-year 2015, up 2.6 percent from USD $28.53 billion in the preceding year. It is important to note that the BKPM uses the rupiah exchange rate that was set in the 2015 State Budget (IDR 12,500 per US dollar). This rate is much stronger than the current rupiah rate. Today Bank Indonesia's benchmark rupiah rate (Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate, abbreviated JISDOR) was at IDR 13,899 per US dollar.

Total direct investment (FDI + domestic direct investment) reached IDR 545.4 trillion in 2015, up 17.8 percent (y/y), hence achieving the BKPM's target of generating IDR 519.5 trillion worth of investment in 2015 (these figures exclude investment in banking, oil and gas sector). BKPM Chairman Franky Sibarani expressed his contentment to see the agency's investment target being achieved amid ongoing global economic uncertainty. Moreover, investment in Indonesia's manufacturing industry rose 43.3 percent (y/y). As Indonesia needs to ramp up its manufacturing industry in order to reduce its dependence on volatile commodities for its export performance, the steep jump in investment in manufacturing is a positive development.






Regarding FDI in Indonesia in full-year 2015, Singapore was the leading investor, investing USD $5.9 billion, followed by Malaysia (USD $3.1 billion), Japan (USD $2.9 billion), the Netherlands (USD $1.3 billion), and South Korea (USD $1.2 billion). The biggest beneficiaries of FDI in 2015 were mining, transportation, telecommunication and the mineral-processing sector. Sibarani added that investment from China grew sharply (especially for smelters and plants in Kalimantan and Sulawesi). However, it is not uncommon for Chinese companies to invest through their Singapore-based subsidiaries.

The continuously rising investment figures (see tables below) over the past couple of years give rise to optimism that Indonesia can expect to see more investment in the years ahead, particularly as the Indonesian government has been unveiling a series of economic stimulus packages since September 2015. With these packages the central government aims to attract more investment by deregulation and by offering fiscal incentives to (potential) investors. The BKPM targets investment realization in Indonesia to grow to IDR 594.8 trillion in 2016. In the soon-to-be-released ninth economic stimulus package the central government is expected to allow bigger foreign ownership in sectors including cinema/film, tourism, leisure, trade, e-commerce, sugar and rubber industries, minimarkets and department stores.

*Foreign and Domestic Investment in Indonesia (in IDR trillion):*

*2014
2015*
Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4 Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4
*Domestic Direct Investment* 34.6 38.2 41.6 41.7 42.5 42.9 47.8 46.2
*Foreign Direct Investment* 72.0 78.0 78.3 78.7 82.1 92.2 92.5 99.2
*Total Investment
106.6
116.2* *119.9* *120.4* *124.6* *135.1* *140.3* *145.4*

*2011
2012* * 2013*
Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4 Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4 Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4
*Domestic Direct Investment* 14.1 18.9 19.0 24.0 19.7 20.8 25.2 27.5 27.5 33.1 33.5 34.1
*Foreign Direct Investment* 39.5 43.1 46.5 46.2 51.5 56.1 56.6 65.5 65.5 66.7 67.0 71.2
*Total Investment
53.6 * *62.0* *65.5* *70.2* *71.2* *76.9* *81.8* *83.3* *93.0* *99.8* *100.5* *105.3
Source: Indonesia Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM)*

Sibarani added that investment realization in Indonesia in 2015 provided employment to an additional 1.44 million people. This year he would like to see an additional two million people obtaining employment from foreign and domestic investment.

The island of Java - Indonesia's most populous island - remains the biggest receiver of investment. In 2015 this island received IDR 296.7 trillion worth of investment, approximately 54 percent of total investment in Indonesia, whereas in 2014 Java obtained 57 percent of total foreign and domestic investment. From the perspective of equality between the western and eastern regions of Indonesia it is good to see a more even distribution between the regions. The BKPM would like to see Java receive 51 percent of total investment in 2016.

*Investment in Indonesia per Region in 2015:*

*Region* *Investment Value* *% of total*
Java IDR 296.7 trillion 54.5%
Kalimantan IDR 93.0 trillion 17.1%
Sumatra IDR 84.4 trillion 15.5%
Sulawesi IDR 33.2 trillion 6.1%
Maluku & Papua IDR 19.4 trillion 3.5%
Bali & Nusa Tenggara IDR 18.7 trillion 3.4%
*Indonesia* *IDR 545.4 trillion* * 100%*
*BAGI KOLOM INI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to have biggest reinsurance company in ASEAN*
Jumat, 24 Juni 2016 07:05 WIB | 529 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is targeting to have the biggest reinsurance company in ASEAN after a merger of Reasuransi Internasional Indonesia (ReIndo) with PT Reasuransi Indonesia Utama (Indonesia Re).

"With total assets of Rp6 trillion after the merger, Indonesia will have a large and sturdy reinsurance company that makes IndonesiaRe the largest reinsurance company in ASEAN," the President Director of IndonesiaRe, Frans Y. Sahusilawane, said here on Thursday.

The signing of the merger agreement between ReIndo and IndonesiaRe was witnessed by the Deputy Minister of State-Owned Enterprises for Financial Services, Survey and Consultants, Gatot Trihargo, and the Director of the Chief Executive of the Finance Service Authority, Firdaus Jaelani.

According to Frans, the merger process was initiated through the establishment of a subsidiary company, PT Reasuransi Syariah Indonesia in order to transfer ReIndos reinsurance business portfolio.

After the merger, IndonesiaRe will run reinsurance businesses, which will be supported by two subsidiaries, namely Insurance Asei Indonesia, in-charge of general insurance and Reasuransi Syariah Indonesia, which is engaged in Sharia reinsurance.

"The establishment of a national reinsurance company is a government policy that will tackle the current account deficit," he said.

The bigger and stronger national reinsurance company is expected to reduce capital outflow of reinsurance premiums, which are estimated to reach Rp20 trillion annually.

"The potential of the reinsurance market in Indonesia is very large in terms of premiums, which are in line with Indonesias gross domestic product and penetration rates that are still lower than other ASEAN countries, such as Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam," Frans said.

The national reinsurance company will target a premium income of about Rp9 trillion by 2017, up from the projected premiums in 2016 of about Rp6 trillion.(*)


----------



## CountStrike

*INKA to expand exports of railway cars to Egypt*
Red: Julkifli Marbun

Antara/Siswowidodo




illustration

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- State-owned PT Industri Kereta Api Indonesia (INKA) is preparing to expand its exports of railway cars to Vietnam, Sri Lanka and Egypt, according to its president director, Agus H Purnomo.

"After Bangladesh, INKA is now targeting several other countries in Asia and the Middle East. We are ready to penetrate Vietnam, Sri Lanka and Egypt," he said in a press release issued here on Saturday.

He said the move was taken following its success in meeting Bangladesh's order of passenger cars.

He said in 2015 the company had received a contract to supply 150 railway cars to Bangladesh, which was immediately carried out and their delivery is expected to be completed before the end of this year.

In the bidding process PT INKA was able to beat several rivals from China.

The railway cars that have been ordered are divided into two types with the first totaling 100 unit is a meter gauge (MG) type (for use with 1000 mm tracks) and 50 Broad Gauge (BG) carriages (for use in 1676 mm tracks).

The MG type has a 2+2 seat arrangement with two-seat rows on the left and right side and an aisle in the middle while the BG type has a 2+3 arrangement.

"The operation of the INKA-made cars in Bangladesh was officially launched personally by prime minister Hasina Wajed on Saturday (June 25). The train carrying the cars named Sonar Bangla Express serves the route from Dhaka to Citagong," he said.

"INKA deserves pride as its cars have been used in Bangladesh. So, now we will prepare to enter other countries," he said.

Sumber : Antara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Indonesia Wins Rp 49.4b Frozen Seafood Contracts From China

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesia-wins-rp-49-4b-frozen-seafood-contracts-china/






Jakarta. Indonesia has won contracts worth Rp 39.4 billion ($3.7 million) to supply frozen shrimp and processed fish products to China at the 3rd China International Aquatic Products Exposition in Guangdong, a statement released by the Trade Ministry on Friday (24/06) said.

"The value of the contracts can be increased if the demand warrants it," acting director general of export development at the Trade Ministry Tjahya Widayanti said in the statement.

The trade show — which ran from 18 June to 20 June — presented seafood products from 11 Indonesian companies: Medan Tropical Canning, Fuja Luhur Inti Abadi, Madsumaya Indo Seafood, Nusantara Alam Bahari, Samudra Kencana Mina, Bumi Menara Internusa, Manis Madu Makmur, Indoboga Jaya Makmur, Cahaya Bahari Belitung, Indonesia SK Foods and Stars Mandiri Waskito.

Indonesia's Beijing-based trade attaché Dandy Satria Iswara said China consumes a lot of seafood, presenting a big business opportunity for Indonesian seafood exporters.

"China's population is still growing and the Chinese people's buying power is high — this is an opportunity not to be missed," Dandy said.

China is a major trading partner for Indonesia, with non-oil trade totaling $42.48 billion between the two countries in 2015. Indonesia's non-oil exports to China totaled $13.26 billion that year, dominated by palm oil, chemical wood pulp, lignite, coal, palm kernel and copper.

From 2011 to 2015, Indonesia's seafood export to China increased 9.17 percent in value from $83.47 million to $119.31 million.

"The current export value is still relatively small compared to its billion dollar potential. We should do more promotional activities like this expo in China, " Tjahya said.





Canada's Fairfax to Buy 80% of Indonesia's AMAG for $165m: Source

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/canadas-fairfax-buy-80-indonesias-amag-165m-source/






Jakarta/Singapore. Canada's Fairfax Financial Holdings has agreed to buy 80 percent of Asuransi Multi Artha Guna (AMAG) for about $165 million, a person familiar with the matter told Reuters, sending shares of the Indonesian insurer to a record high.

Fairfax, in a statement late on Monday, said it would buy the stake from Paninvest and affiliates in a deal likely to close by year-end.

On Tuesday, AMAG shares rose as much as 15.5 percent to Rp 462 rupiah ($0.035), compared with just 0.7 percent in the broader market.

Fairfax's deal with the Panin Group, controlled by Indonesia's Gunawan family, highlights foreign interest in the Southeast Asian country's general insurance market after a number of deals in recent years in the life insurance segment.

Japan's Sumitomo Life Insurance Co bought 40 percent of the life insurance arm of Bank Negara Indonesia, while compatriot Dai-ichi Life Insurance acquired 40 percent of Panin Life.

Indonesia is an important emerging economy and the AMAG deal is "a great opportunity for us to continue to expand our operations in the region," said Fairfax Chairman and Chief Executive Prem Watsa.

Fairfax did not disclose the transaction value, but a person familiar with the deal said it was around $165 million. The person declined to be identified as the information was not public.

Goldman Sachs advised Fairfax and Barclays advised the Panin Group, people familiar with the matter told Reuters. Both Goldman and Barclays declined to comment.

Fairfax said it would integrate AMAG with its Indonesian subsidiary, and that AMAG would enter a long-term general insurance partnership with Bank Pan Indonesia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

*United States` investors to fund startup business in Indonesia
*
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...vestors-to-fund-startup-business-in-indonesia

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has identified that certain venture capital companies of the United States wanted to fund various startup projects or businesses in Indonesia.

Head of BKPM Franky Sibarani said the interest evinced by these companies showed how optimistic these were about the prospects of the digital economy's development in Indonesia.

"They realize the magnitude of Indonesias potential. By 2030, the digital economy sector in Indonesia will be worth US$130 billion," he said here in a press release received by ANTARA on Wednesday.

Sibarani said the efforts to develop the startup business were in line with the development plan of the digital economy in Indonesia.

"More parties coming forward to support startup businesses would mean more prospects for the emerging business sectors," he said.

Besides venture capital companies, Sibarani said several other companies have also expressed interest in investing in some sectors in Indonesia. These included a furniture design company, a manufacturer of footwear and also banks that want to invest in Indonesia.

Earlier, in a working visit to San Francisco city in the United States, Sibarani had explained the potential that Indonesia offers for investors in the United States, the ease of investing in Indonesia, and also the improvements and breakthroughs achieved by the Indonesian government, such as One Stop Service (PTSP), online licensing, investment service guaranteed within three hours, the convenience of construction direct investment (KLIK) and BKPMs smart phone application.

Sibarani was the main speaker at an investment marketing event titled Indonesia-US Business Forum, which was attended by 52 companies of the United States representing the industries of footwear, furniture, information and technology as well as food and beverage.

The Indonesian Consul General in San Francisco City, Ardi Hermawan, also attended the event. The BKPMs representative office in New York continues to coordinate with the local Indonesian representatives to oversee the investment interests of the United States investors.

The BKPM conducted investment marketing initiatives in three major cities of the United States, namely, San Francisco, Chicago and New York.

Marketing Indonesia's potential as an investment destination is one of the important agendas as the government makes efforts to increase the flow of foreign capital into Indonesia.

The United States was classified as a priority country for investment marketing. Based on the BKPMs data in 2015, the realization value of US investment reached US$893 million, covering 261 projects, most of them in the mining sector.

In terms of commitment, the BKPM recorded investment commitments worth US$4.8 billion in 76 projects.



Indonesian bonds attractive amid falling global yields

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ds-attractive-amid-falling-global-yields.html

UK-based bank HSBC sees Indonesian bonds, both sovereign and corporate, as a good option amid the global yield slump.

Recently, global bond yields have declined due to low inflation in developed countries. Concerns about Britain exiting the EU have even driven the yields on some investment-grade bonds, such as German ones, into negative territory.

"The investment price in Indonesia is very cheap now," HSBC global assets management chief investment officer Denis Gould told _thejakartapost.com_ in Jakarta on Wednesday, adding that Indonesian bonds offered interesting returns, as the yield was rather flat and less volatile.

The competitive pricing, he further said, was supported by the rupiah exchange rate, which currently was the most undervalued currency in Asian markets after the Indian Rupee.

Gould added that expected inflation in Indonesia at around 5 percent supported the yield around nine to ten percent this year.

An expected tax amnesty is set to increase government revenue thanks to asset repatriation and higher tax income in the coming years.


----------



## Nike

*Medco buys stake in Newmont's parent company for US$2.6 billion*


Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, June 30 2016 | 08:42 pm



A woman walks through the Medco Energi Internasional office in Jakarta.(Kontan/Cheppy A. Muchlis)

Indonesian oil and gas company Medco Energi Internasional has completed its acquisition of Newmont Nusa Tenggara's (NNT) parent company from the US-based Newmont Mining Corporation and Japan-based Sumitomo Corporation.

The publicly listed company purchased Amman Mineral International, which had a controlling 82.2 percent share in NNT, for US$2.6 billion. AP Investment and three state owned banks Bank Mandiri, Bank Rakyat Indonesia, and Bank Negara Indonesia backed Medco to fund the purchase.

"The world-class transaction structure applied by the three state owned banks here will hopefully create more strategic transactions in the future," President Director Hilmy Panigoro said in his press statement in Jakarta on Thursday.

NNT's Batu Hijau mine is the second largest copper and gold mine in Indonesia. This will add significantly to Medco's portfolio. However, the finalization of the transaction will have to wait for shareholder and government's approval.

"Newmont and Sumitomo deserve our gratitude because they have become a role model of international investment that is cooperative and supportive in meeting public aspiration," Medco Commissioner Muhammad Luthfi said. (ags)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia ranked 2nd in top destinations for Muslims*
Senin, 4 Juli 2016 20:51 WIB | 1.084 Views




I Gde Pitana. (Kemenparekraf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has been ranked second in the list of "Top 20 Destinations for Muslim Travelers in Ramadan 2016," in the Mastercard-Crescent Rating Ramadan Travel Report.

The deputy for overseas tourism marketing of the Ministry of Tourism, I Gde Pitana on Monday hailed the achievement which showed that Indonesia has become a more favorite destination for Muslim travelers.

In the survey carried out by CrescentRating, Malaysia was ranked first.

The survey was carried out to know the 20 favorite destinations for travelers during the 2016 Ramadhan holiday.

The ten top destinations for Muslim travelers, according to the survey, are Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore, Turkey, Brunei Darussalam, South Africa, Maldives, United Arab Emirates, Iran and Oman.

Pitana said in the past few years, a number of countries have focused on Muslim majority markets and have thus become his offices focus of attention with regard to tapping their potential to boost foreign visitors to Indonesia.

With the recognition, he said, it is hoped Indonesia will be better known among Muslim travelers across the world.

"This is a potential segment that, we hope, will contribute much to achieving the target of foreign tourist arrivals this year," he said.

_(Reporting by Hanni Sofia Soepardi/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Becomes Asean’s Most-Valuable Emerging Market: Chart*
July 14, 20 16 — 6:30 AM SGT
Bloomberg




*
Indonesia has overtaken Malaysia and Thailand as the biggest emerging market in Southeast Asia. *

*The combined value of companies traded in Indonesia reached $416 billion* this week and has exceeded its neighbors for more than a month, the longest stretch since early 2013.

Although Thailand held the top slot briefly, Malaysia was the leader most of the past three years, but stocks in Asia’s only net oil exporting nation plunged with crude, paving the way for Indonesia’s ascent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia sukuk beats Malaysia in luring investors fleeing plunging rates*
*Straitstimes
July 15, 2016*


JAKARTA • Indonesia's Islamic bond yields have fallen faster than Malaysia's in the past three months, as its higher-yielding notes do better at attracting investors fleeing plunging rates in the developed world.

Yields on rupiah sukuk due in 2019 slid 39 basis points in the period, compared with 26 basis points for equivalent paper in Malaysia.

*Indonesia's three-year Islamic bonds pay 7.21 per cent, while those in Malaysia yield 3.25 per cent.* Overseas investors pumped *US$6.6 billion (S$8.9 billion) into Indonesian debt *as of Tuesday and *US$4.9 billion into Malaysian securities* in the first six months, data compiled by Bloomberg shows.

*"On an absolute basis, Indonesia still offers greater returns as investors chase yield," said RHB Research Institute credit strategist Fakrizzaki Ghazali.* "I see limited downside potential for Malaysian sukuk yields."

*Indonesian bonds are the best performers in South-east Asia this year after its government passed a tax amnesty Bill on undeclared income held overseas*, while a rate cut by Malaysia's central bank on Wednesday helped drive gains there.

Cooling inflation had already given Indonesia scope to ease policy this year as price increases averaged 3.9 per cent during the first half, compared with 2015's 6.38 per cent. After Malaysia's surprise rate cut, the central bank lowered its projection for consumer prices to 2 per cent to 3 per cent this year, from 2.5 per cent to 3.5 per cent.

*"The easier monetary policy by the Indonesian central bank since the beginning of the year has clearly helped the rupiah sukuk market," said Mr Johar Amat, head of Treasury at OCBC Al-Amin Bank.* "Going forward, the ringgit sukuk market should be supported as Bank Negara Malaysia has started to ease its monetary policy."

Both currencies are seeing a revival. While both countries provided stimulus through infrastructure spending, Malaysia has been dogged by a political scandal involving Prime Minister Najib Razak and a bond default at state investment firm 1Malaysia Development Bhd.

Indonesia's government is speeding up investment in roads and railways amid pressure from President Joko Widodo. "Indonesia's fundamentals are getting better," said Bank Central Asia chief economist David Sumual. "We also see the rupiah as quite stable compared with last year. That's why we see more inflows to rupiah assets."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Meet Indonesia: The engine that powers Southeast Asia
With huge land masses and a large, young, politically and digitally engaged population, Indonesia is a country to watch. Canada’s former Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs, Len Edwards, gives four big ideas for more ambitious Canadian-Indonesian relations.







_Read more: https://www.opencanada.org/features/meet-indonesia-engine-powers-southeast-asia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

*Cabotage and its impact in Indonesia.
Good read about Indonesia's effort to boost its shipbuilding capability*





STAR-50, Indonesian-made bulk carrier which found commercial success in domestic and export market.

_"Cabotage principles were implemented when the domestic shipping industry in Indonesia almost collapsed as a result of foreign vessels engaging in coastwise transportation. The Indonesian government implemented the Cabotage restrictions and Indonesia's shipping and offshore marine industry underwent major changes since the introduction of the Maritime Law No 17 of 2008 which was aimed at providing business opportunities and greater market share to Indonesian companies. Cabotage is the principle regulating shipping activities which takes place within a country's waters and recognises that a country is entitled to restrict the activities of foreign vessels operating within its waters."_

_"With the implementation of the Cabotage rules, the Indonesian shipbuilding industry is now able to construct 19 types of offshore vessels with its growing local expertise. The Indonesian amendment to its Cabotage principles is seen and can be interpreted as a measured strategy; one which is flexible enough to allow for a relaxation in deadline if domestic supply of offshore vessels fall short and yet strict enough to cease exemptions when the local industry has improved upon its production capabilities."
http://www.clydeco.com/insight/article/cabotage-and-its-impact-in-indonesia



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Inside Indonesia's Nuclear dream

JAKARTA: Indonesia is on track for the construction of its first experimental nuclear power reactor in Serpong, Banten, near Jakarta, putting the country one step closer to building a fully operational nuclear power plant.

The people behind the reactor are aiming to meet President Joko Widodo’s goal of building new power stations to supply 35 gigawatts worth of power to meet the archipelago’s energy needs, but many in the country remain divided.

“In our opinion, like or dislike, nuclear must be included for the demand of electricity by 2025,” said Dr Taswanda Taryo, deputy chairman of Nuclear Energy Technology at the National Nuclear Energy Agency (BATAN).

BATAN, which was established in 1958, has built and continues to operate three research reactors located in Serpong, Bandung and Yogyakarta. None of them produce electricity but BATAN is hoping they they will be part of Indonesia's energy mix by 2025.









Behind layers of security, Channel NewsAsia got an up-close look at the Serpong 30 megawatt G.A. Siwabessy research reactor. The research reactor is being used to produce radio isotopes to be used in agriculture and in the medical sector.

Indonesia’s nuclear scientists are brimming with confidence and say that with their decades of experience and expertise, Indonesia should be ready to build the 10 megawatt experimental power plant.

“We have research reactors, we have safety laboratories, we have the waste treatment centre and also we have the nuclear fuel centre here, so everything is complete,” said Dr Taryo

SAFETY AND SECURITY

But to turn the nuclear dream into reality, many have asked if Indonesia can implement appropriate safety and security measures.

That responsibility lies with Indonesia’s Nuclear Regulatory Agency (BAPETEN), which regulates and licenses nuclear applications. The agency is subject to review by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA).

“Recently in August 2015, we had an integrated regulatory review service mission by the IAEA. They reviewed our capability and our readiness to license new nuclear power plants.

The conclusion is that we are ready,” said Professor Jazi Eko Istiyanto, BAPETEN’s chairman.

Dr Dohee Hahn, a director at IAEA’s Division of Nuclear Power said the IAEA does not certify any country as being fit or unfit for nuclear power, nor does it ascertain whether a nuclear power plant is being operated safely. Both are responsibilities of national regulators.

What the IAEA does prescribe for countries with nuclear ambitions is a Nuclear Energy Programme Implementing Organisation (NEPIO) to lead and manage efforts in developing nuclear power plant programmes.

Indonesia does not have an entity such as NEPIO, but BATAN is optimistic that it is well-equipped to build a nuclear power plant.






_Behind layers of security is the G.A. Siwabessy research reactor located in Serpong. It is one of Indonesia’s three research reactors. (Photo: Samantha Yap)_

Associate Professor Sulfikar Amir from Nanyang Technological University’s Division of Sociology at the School of Humanities and Social Sciences, said he is hesitant about Indonesia’s capability to build and operate a nuclear power plant.

“I think at the moment Indonesia should reconsider pursuing nuclear energy because of the lack of capacity in dealing with the risks,” said Prof Sulfikar, who has been observing Indonesia’s journey to attain nuclear power since 2008.

“Was Japan ready when they built Fukushima Daiichi in 1970s? Were they ready? Were the Japanese ready with what happened in 2011?” he asked, referring to the Fukushima nuclear crisis in the wake of the March 2011 earthquake and tsunami.

THE RING OF FIRE

Indonesia’s archipelago, which is made up of 17,000 islands – sits on the most active part of the Pacific Ring of Fire, and is consistently prone to earthquakes and tsunamis.

“Science tells us that nuclear is inherently dangerous, especially in a country like Indonesia,” said Mr Arif Fiyanto, head of the Climate and Energy Campaign at Greenpeace Indonesia.

Plans for a nuclear power plant to be built in Indonesia have prompted safety concerns across the ASEAN region.


Some of the proposed sites for Indonesia’s first nuclear power plant are located in the province of Bangka-Belitung, an island off Southeast Sumatera. BATAN’s feasibility studies found Muntok in West Bangka, and Permis in South Bangka, suitable for the construction of a nuclear power plant as well.

Said Dr Djarot Wisnubroto, the chairman at the nuclear agency: “Well, we say we live in the Ring of Fire. The fact is that some parts of Indonesia are not on the Ring of Fire. In Kalimantan, in Bangka and even near Singapore on Batam island. That side is a good and appropriate site for the nuclear power plant."

Other proposed sites include West and East Kalimantan. However, Mr Fiyanto believes places like Kalimantan are not immune to earthquakes.

“They use the argument that Kalimantan is safe from earthquakes and that it is not vulnerable to natural disasters. They keep using that argument, but a big earthquake hit East Kalimantan right on the proposed site of the nuclear power plant”, said Mr Fiyanto, referring to a 6.1-magnitude earthquake on Dec 21 last year.

“There is no valid argument to build a nuclear power plant in Indonesia. Nuclear is not safe, nuclear is not clean, nuclear is a false solution for climate change. And nuclear will not support us to achieve our energy sovereignty, so we don’t need nuclear, not at all,” argued Mr Fiyanto who has led the anti-nuclear campaign for Greenpeace Indonesia since 2008.

*CAN INDONESIA HANDLE THE POWER?*

While Indonesia is resource-rich, pro-nuclear voices say that renewable energy sources are not enough to meet the energy needs of its vast population.

“In our calculation, if we are including solar, and if we’re talking about geothermal, about coal and about micro-hydro power, and other energy sources, then there is still the lack of electricity,” said Dr. Taryo.

The conceptual design for the 10-megawatt experimental nuclear power plant has been completed by the Russian State Atomic Energy Corporation (ROSATOM), a nuclear power vendor.

If the green light is given by the Indonesian President, then vendors such as ROSATOM will get a shot at building the country’s nuclear power plants. ROSATOM have set up a regional office in Singapore with a focus on expanding in Southeast Asia.

Currently, there is no ASEAN country that has a fully operational nuclear power plant.

“If the political decision is made in Southeast Asia to go nuclear, (then they) are going to be the safest and the most advanced nuclear power plants available on the market today,” said Mr Egor Simonov, ROSATOM’s regional representative in Southeast Asia.






_BATAN's G.A. Siwabessy research reactor. (Photo: Samantha Yap)_

But the responsibility to maintain and operate the plant still lies with the respective countries.

“It is the total responsibility of the one who operates the plant to operate it safely. The licensee has to operate the plant safely and then the oversight is done by the regulator. So these are the structures that should be in place in every country that operates power plant,” said Ms Agneta Rising, director general of the World Nuclear Association.

In her assessment of the region, Ms Rising said Southeast Asia is ready to build nuclear power plants. With regard to Indonesia in particular, Ms Rising said: “For what I see and learn, Indonesia has a lot of competence in this area, a lot of experience and a lot of professionalism.”

Prof Istiyanto remains hopeful as well, saying he believes his country is ready despite detractors. “What’s left now is the president’s decision."

_Channel NewsAsia’s Special Documentary, A Nuclear Affair, airs Feb16, 9.30pm (SG/HK) and 8.30pm (JKT), with an encore at 10.30am, Feb 17.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/inside-indonesia-s/2519384.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yields topping 7% spur Indonesia bond rally amid record supply
_A global hunt for yields is spurring the longest Indonesian bond rally in more than two years even as the government plans record debt sales. A gauge of rupiah-denominated sovereign securities climbed for 16 days through Monday and the notes have returned 16% this year, the most in Asia, Bloomberg indexes show. Overseas ownership stands at an all-time high as investors fleeing negative yields in Europe and Japan snapped up local 10-year bonds offering more than 7%._






Indonesian debt has attracted $6.7bn of inflows in 2016 as President Joko Widodo boosts infrastructure spending, and as low inflation and a stronger currency give the central bank room to add to four interest-rate cuts this year. Rupiah notes are more attractive than other emerging Asian securities due to their higher yields, the government’s tax amnesty and progress in restructuring Southeast Asia’s largest economy, according to Mitsubishi UFJ Kokusai Asset Management Co.

“The strong return in Indonesia owes to expectations of further rate cuts given that inflation is behaving itself,” said Edwin Gutierrez, the London-based head of emerging-market sovereign debt at Aberdeen Asset Management, which oversees $420bn.

Changes to Indonesian taxation rules are also buoying bond prices, Gutierrez said. Bank Indonesia estimates the tax amnesty programme, started in July to lure home undeclared earnings, will result in 560tn rupiah ($42.8bn) of inflows and boost 2016 economic growth to 5.33% from 5.03%. 

In the past year, Widodo also effectively scrapped a withholding tax on the nation’s global bonds, accelerated approval of business permits and cut energy prices and electricity tariffs for the industrial sector.

Indonesian 10-year yields have fallen about 50 basis points in the past month, compared with declines of 28 basis points for comparable Malaysian securities and 16 basis points for Thailand’s debt. At 7.13%, they are still the highest in Southeast Asia, burnishing their appeal at a time when almost $10tn of bonds worldwide have negative yields. Morgan Stanley predicts 10-year US yields will fall to 1% in the first quarter of 2017 from 1.56% yesterday as the global environment remains supportive of bonds.

Overseas holdings of Indonesian sovereign debt climbed to a record 651.4tn rupiah on July 15 as an uncertain global outlook following the UK’s vote to leave the European Union and reduced bets for a US interest-rate increase this year spurred demand for safer assets. Widodo’s efforts to push through economic reforms and accelerate spending on roads, ports and power plants also boosted confidence.

“The trend for declining yields will continue until the 10-year yield reaches 6.5%, or even 6%,” said Dwianto Oktory, portfolio manager at PT Indo Premier Investment Management, which oversees 3.5tn rupiah of assets. 
“Bonds will get a huge boost from the tax amnesty, along with stocks, as the fastest way to park repatriated funds from the programme is still through financial instruments.”

The rupiah has strengthened 5.4% against the dollar this year and technical indicators show it may appreciate another 7%, according to Gregg Tan, a charting specialist at Bloomberg. The Jakarta Stock Exchange Composite Index has surged 13% in 2016, following a 12% drop in the previous year.

Indonesia’s government raised its net annual bond sale target last month by 37.6tn rupiah to an unprecedented 364.9tn rupiah as part of a revised budget for 2016.

“Demand for emerging-market bonds is extremely strong, and Bank Indonesia’s rate cuts have ultimately made it cheaper to borrow,” said Dwyfor Evans, a macro strategist at State Street Global Markets in Hong Kong. “The extra supply doesn’t change a broadly positive picture. There’s sufficient external demand for additional paper.”

Widodo’s administration is turning to fiscal measures after interest-rate cuts since January failed to counter the impact of slowing global demand. Indonesian exports contracted for 21 months through June, and gross domestic product growth of 4.92% in the first quarter fell short of the 5.07% forecast in a Bloomberg survey.

“With the hunt for yield still strong, Indonesian government bonds are still attractive and should hold up relatively well even through a Fed hike cycle,” said Eugene Leow, a Singapore-based fixed-income strategist at DBS Bank Ltd “We don’t think the negative impact from a larger issuance will dent demand for Indonesian government bonds.”

http://www.gulf-times.com/story/504045/Yields-topping-7-spur-Indonesia-bond-rally-amid-re

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Sees the Fastest Construction Growth in Asia*
JAKARTA, Indonesia
July 20, 2016
PRNewswire
*
Indonesia's construction market is one of the biggest in Asia. *According to AECOM, in the medium term (up to 2020) *Indonesia is expected to see the fastest construction market growth of any Asian country.*

The government has invested to boost the country's infrastructure in order to provide a better environment for business and economic benefits to its people. *30 infrastructure projects worth some IDR 851 trillion have been set as priority and are to be developed until 2019.* *Indonesia's road segment is forecasted to grow by an annual average of 12.8% between 2015 and 2024 in nominal terms to become the largest road market by 2024* (Source: BMI Research). These projects create huge opportunities for suppliers of concrete materials, equipment and technology.

A remarkable consequence, *the heavy equipment industry has recorded a 30% growth in the construction sector in Indonesia, as opposed to negative rates in all other verticals this industry operates in.*

*Bank Indonesia's (BI) series of interest rate cuts - the rate now stands at 6.75%* - has furthermore contributed to this growth by making bank financing more affordable. In parallel, companies have been increasingly recurring to bonds as an additional lever to finance expansion (+45% yoy - data from the Financial Services Authority (OJK)).

Infrastructure projects will also *benefit from the recently approved tax amnesty*:
"The most important thing is that the *capital inflows can be used to construct our outstanding infrastructure projects," President Jokowi said*, urging authorities to prepare instruments to accommodate the funds.

*BP's $8 Billion Tangguh Project Boosts Indonesia's Upstream Job Market*
by Chee Yew Cheang
Rigzone Staff
Tuesday, July 19, 2016






BP and its joint venture partners agree to develop the Tangguh Expansion Project in Papua Barat Province, lifting some gloom from Indonesia's upstream employment market.

*The decision by BP plc and Tangguh Production Sharing Contract (PSC) partners to develop the $8 billion Tangguh Expansion Project in Indonesia’s Papua Barat Province will create 10,000 new jobs, *providing some light in an otherwise depressed job market, industry sources said.

Upstream job prospects in Indonesia have dimmed as consecutive years of cutbacks in industry capital expenditures have curbed, if not trimmed, demand for staff.

“Sentiment has weakened [and] coupled with the fall in oil prices, the outlook doesn’t look good,” William Simadiputra, a Jakarta-based oil and gas analyst at DBS Vickers Securities, told Rigzone.
*
Tangguh Project Brings Joy to Job Market*

Given the pessimistic outlook, the Tangguh Expansion Project (TEP) offered some relief in Indonesia for domestic upstream employment.

“The TEP demonstrates BP and its partners’ continued confidence in Indonesia and our commitment to work closely with the government to meet the country’s energy needs, while creating thousands of jobs,” BP CEO Bob Dudley said July 1 in a press release.

*BP said the TEP will add a third LNG process train with a production capacity of 3.8 million tons per annum (Mtpa), bringing the total plant capacity to 11.4 Mtpa.* It will also include two offshore platforms, 13 new production wells, an expanded LNG loading facility, and supporting infrastructure.

*TEP will provide 10,000 jobs spread over the project period, with the partners expected to develop Tangguh’s Papuan workforce to meet the 85 percent Papuan skilled workforce commitment by 2029.* BP plans to award key contracts for the project in the third quarter to meet the start-up date of 2020.

Most TEP jobs will be focused on “construction and drilling, especially drilling as the campaign is long-term. *Expatriates may fill roles such as advisors, specialists and other posts that locals can’t do,” a government source said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*KKR, Warburg Pincus in Talks to Invest in Indonesian Motorcycle-Hailing App*
Go-Jek launched its services last year

By ALEC MACFARLANE and RICK CAREW in Hong Kong and P.R. VENKAT in Singapore
Updated July 15, 2016 5:25 a.m. ET
*Wall Street Journal*





A Go-Jek motorcycle transported a customer through the bustling streets of Jakarta, Indonesia, in March. PHOTO: DIMAS ARDIAN/BLOOMBERG NEWS

Big-name investors *KKR & Co. and Warburg Pincus LLC* are taking the “Uber bet” to a new extreme as they consider an investment in an *Indonesian motorcycle-hailing app that would value the startup at more than $1 billion.*

*The private-equity firms are in discussions to participate in a fundraising round for PT Go-Jek that could raise around $400 million and value the Indonesian ride-hailing company at about $1.2 billion including the fresh funds*, according to people familiar with the matter. *Go-Jek, named after the motorcycle taxis, or ojeks, which customers can order through its app*, is courting new and existing investors for the fundraising effort.

The people familiar with the situation said the round hasn’t been completed and the terms and participating investors could change.

Investors world-wide are pouring money into ride-hailing apps that are burning cash to fund subsidies to attract drivers to their platforms. *Go-Jek offers cheap, on-demand motorcycle taxis that can be booked through smartphones. *The company offers fixed prices and pickups, meaning passengers don’t need to haggle over prices at motorbike stands. *It has also expanded its offerings into on-demand grocery shopping, delivery services, masseuses and beauticians, and has also ventured into offering cars and minivans.*

If successful, *Go-Jek’s fundraising round would elevate it into the small club of Southeast Asian startups valued at more than $1 billion.* Beyond its larger competitor Grab, others billion-dollar startups include online game and messaging business Garena Interactive Holding Ltd.—valued at about $3.75 billion in a March funding round—and e-commerce company Lazada Group. In April, China’s Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. agreed to pay $1 billion for a majority stake in Lazada.

Heavy gridlock on the streets of Indonesia, Southeast Asia’s most populous country and its largest economy, makes motorbike services a popular ride-hailing option for customers looking to cut through traffic. The country’s ratio of motorbikes and scooters to cars was 10 to one in 2014, according to the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association.

Go-Jek competes for Indonesian passengers with ride-hailing companies like U.S.-based rival Uber Technologies Inc., whose valuation of nearly $68 billion makes it the world’s most valuable startup, and Singapore-based GrabTaxi Holdings Pte Ltd., which operates across Southeast Asia and was valued at $1.6 billion in a funding round last year. Indonesia is home to a population of more than 250 million people. *About 30 million of those people live in Jakarta, the capital.*

*Go-Jek launched its app in January 2015 and operates in 10 Indonesian cities.* Both Uber and Grab began as car-hailing companies but have also moved into offering motorbikes. *In 2014 Grab launched GrabBike*, which now operates in five cities in Indonesia. *Uber also started offering motorcycle bookings in February with the launch of UberMotor*, which it currently offers in three Indonesian cities. Go-Jek’s app was the most downloaded of the three companies in Indonesia in the first quarter of this year, according to mobile-app analytics firm App Annie, followed by Grab then Uber.

*Grab says that Indonesia has become its largest market by completed rides across all of its platforms.* This week, it said its GrabBike offering quadrupled in Indonesia so far this year, despite cutting subsidies in half.

Go-Jek has been burning cash as it provides subsidies to attract riders to its platform. The company spent $73 million between October 2015 and March 2016 to grow its business, leaving it with just over $100 million in the bank as of March, according to an investor presentation viewed by The Wall Street Journal. That cash spent resulted in a 12% growth in passengers for its service over that period as the company cut driver subsidies and reduced fare prices, the presentation said.

Go-Jek completed an average of about 340,000 bookings a day in January 2016, according to the investor presentation. Rides aren’t expensive: The average fare for Go-Jek was just $3 over the 12-month period through January 2016, the presentation said.

*Jakarta-based Go-Jek’s existing investors include DST Global, run by Russian billionaire Yuri Milner*, who made his name with early bets on Facebook Inc. and Twitter Inc. Others include venture-capital firm *Sequoia Capital and NSI Ventures, a unit of Northstar Group*, the Southeast Asian private-equity firm whose backers include U.S. buyout giant *TPG Capital.*

Other similar businesses in Indonesia include LadyJek, which specializes in female drivers for women who don’t want to sit behind a male stranger. Another is Ojek Syar’i, whose drivers are all Muslim women. Most services offer rain gear for wet days and insurance coverage in case of accidents.


—Newley Purnell in Singapore and Resty Woro Yuniar in Jakarta, Indonesia contributed to this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia considers foreign investors to set up joint fishery company in Natuna*
Kamis, 21 Juli 2016 05:18 WIB | 632 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is considering to invite foreign investors for setting up a joint venture in the fishery field in Natuna, Riau Islands Province.

An opportunity for cooperation would be opened for fishery industry in Natuna, estimated to yield one million tons of fish annually, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, said at a gathering over a coffee in the morning with the press here on Wednesday.

Indonesia has invited China and Japan to help boost the economic development and create jobs for local people, he added.

The joint venture industry will be supported by thousands of traditional fishermen operating boats weighing 30 GWT and below from Javas northern coastal area as they are allowed to catch fish in Natuna waters by the Central Government.

The government will also set a schedule for fishing period in Natuna waters to ensure sustainable fishery, he said.

"Now, we catch fish routinely, and hope to earn around Rp100 trillion in state revenue per year from Natuna," he stated.

President Joko Widodo has ordered construction of infrastructure and a cold storage in Natuna. Natuna will be developed into a regional fish auction center like the one in Japan.

He stressed that the fishery industry in Natuna needs to be boosted and accelerated because the catchment capacity in Natuna is so far only nine percent of its potential. 

Natuna, one of Indonesias outermost regions, is known to have one of the largest oil and gas reserves in the world and its fish-rich seas have attracted foreign fishing boats to poach in its waters.

To stop such poaching, President Joko Widodos (Jokowis) administration is determined to protect the countrys natural resources and declare an all out fight against illegal fishing activities.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ors-to-set-up-joint-fishery-company-in-natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JaiMin

Is fish mostly used for export or domestic customer? I heard Indonesian prefer meat to seafood? @madokafc


----------



## kaka404

JaiMin said:


> Is fish mostly used for export or domestic customer? I heard Indonesian prefer meat to seafood? @madokafc


i dunno where you heard that. but that is somewhat incorrect.
the consumption of seafood in indonesia on average is actually higher then meat. and if i'm not mistaken indonesian seafood consumption per capita is somewhat higher then the world's average.

as for export vs domestic market number if i'm not mistaken they are roughly the same... few years ago indonesian seafood production is somewhere below 16 million tonnes per year, while only 7ish million tonnes went to the domestic market.
keep in mind however that from those 16 million tonnes roughly 2/3 of the seafood are from aquacultures. the maximum number of fish that are allowed to be obtain from the sea in indonesia is around 6 million tonnes per year.
ps: indonesia also import some type of seafood. but the number of seafood imported are insignificant if we compare it with the numbers above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JaiMin

kaka404 said:


> i dunno where you heard that. but that is somewhat incorrect.
> the consumption of seafood in indonesia on average is actually higher then meat. and if i'm not mistaken indonesian seafood consumption per capita is somewhat higher then the world's average.
> 
> as for export vs domestic market number if i'm not mistaken they are roughly the same... few years ago indonesian seafood production is somewhere below 16 million tonnes per year, while only 7ish million tonnes went to the domestic market.
> keep in mind however that from those 16 million tonnes roughly 2/3 of the seafood are from aquacultures. the maximum number of fish that are allowed to be obtain from the sea in indonesia is around 6 million tonnes per year.
> ps: indonesia also import some type of seafood. but the number of seafood imported are insignificant if we compare it with the numbers above.



K, ty i heard it from Indonesian mem in reddit in he said people prefer meat chicken and meat to seafood and most Indomie flavour are meat


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Innovation and Change: Forging the New Canada-Indonesia Partnership


----------



## Nike

JaiMin said:


> Is fish mostly used for export or domestic customer? I heard Indonesian prefer meat to seafood? @madokafc



what meat? red meats (especially cow meat) is really expensive here (thanks to some silly policy by the government), much more expensive than some exotic fish meat. Poultry products is much cheaper here than dairy products, so people usually bought poultry products like chicken meats and eggs compared to red meat and milks to getting their daily protein intakes.


----------



## Nike

Proyek LRT BekasiPekerja mengerjakan pembuatan tiang pancang untuk jalur transportasi kereta api ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) di Jatibening, Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Kamis (21/7/2016). Pengerjaan jalur LRT sepanjang Bekasi Timur-Cawang dan Cawang-Dukuh atas tersebut ditargetkan selesai pada 2018. (ANTARA/Risky Andrianto)

*Indonesia to hold national product fair in USA*
Sabtu, 23 Juli 2016 01:31 WIB | 796 Views




Remarkable Indonesia Fair (RIF). (itpcla.com)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) and the Indonesian Consulate in Chicago, the United States of America (USA) seeks to enhance promotion of national products by organizing Remarkable Indonesia Fair (RIF) 2016 on July 23.

"The event not only introduces Indonesias goods and services, but also features the countrys diversities of culture, history, and economic potential to the American people, particularly in the Midwest," the Head of ITPC in Chicago, Wijayanto, said in a press release received by ANTARA News here.

He is optimistic that the event, which is being held for the first time in Chicago, will give a significant push to the governments efforts in improving its national branding in the US.

Although it is the first, Wijayanto is determined to make this exhibition an annual event in Chicago.

Businesses and governments have been facilitated with exhibition booths. The products displayed at the fair all relate to Indonesia.

The Indonesian government has put up notices in some public places to promote the event.

"We are also heavily promoting it on the social media. If you want more information, go to Facebook and Instagram @remarkableindonesiafair or clickwww.remarkableindonesiafair.com," Wijayanto said.

Some 33 businesses and government agencies will participate in the fair. 
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/B003)


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan Jalan Layang Non TolAktivitas sejumlah pekerja di lokasi proyek JLNT Ciledug-Tendean di Jl. Trunojoyo, Jakarta, Jumat (22/7/2016). Pemprov DKI Jakarta akan menggandeng Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan (BPK) DKI untuk mengawasi proyek pembangunan jalan layang khusus bus Transjakarta Koridor XIII Ciledug-Tendean. (ANTARA /Reno Esnir)







Jalan Layang Atasi KemacetanKendaraan roda empat melintasi jalan layang non tol Kampung Melayu - Tanah Abang, Jakarta, Sabtu (26/9). Membangun jalan layang non tol menjadi salah satu cara Pemerintah Provinsi DKI Jakarta mengurai kepadatan lalu-lintas di Ibukota. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A.)







Peningkatan Sarana Transportasi DaratPekerja menyelesaikan pembangunan jalan layang (flyover) dan underpass di Simpang Surabaya, Banda Aceh, Rabu (18/5/2016). Pembangunan flyover sepanjang 315 meter dan underpass dengan anggaran Rp250 miliar dari APBN telah memasuki tahap pekerjaan kontruksi tiang beton dan pelebaran jalan dan ditargetkan selesai pada akhir 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Irwansyah Putra/aww/16)


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia the most favorite destination for Australian tourists*
Minggu, 24 Juli 2016 06:39 WIB | 845 Views





Ambassador Nadjib Riphat Kesoema. (ANTARA/Lucky R.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has so far proven to be the most favorite destination for Australian tourists, overtaking New Zealand, Indonesian Ambassador to Australia Nadjib Riphat Kesoema said.

"The variety of natural wealth and beauty, culture and world-class tourist facilities that the Indonesian government offers to tourists have become special attractions for Australian tourists," he stated in a press statement released on Saturday.

His remarks came when the Indonesian Tourism Ministry and the Indonesian Embassy in Australia were conducting a promotional activity at Hotel Hyatt in Canberra recently.

Besides helping promote mutual understanding between the peoples of the two countries, the tourism sector can also create jobs in Indonesia, he added.

He underlined that he supported the program to conduct tourism promotion in several Australian cities such as Canberra, Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.

The program will serve as a venue for a meeting between Australian travel agents and their Indonesian counterparts directly, he said.

The ambassador has called on Australian tourism companies to encourage Australian citizens to visit other Indonesian tourist destinations than Bali.

Data from the Indonesian Embassy in Canberra showed that almost 85 percent of 1.2 million Australian tourists visited Bali in 2015. 

Nadjib offered potential visitors from Australia other tourist destinations such Toraja, Lake Toba, Raja Ampat, Labuhan Bajo, Tanjung Kalayang, Seribu Islands, Borobudur Temple, Mount Bromo, Wakatobi and Morotai Island.
(Tz.B019/S012/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-favorite-destination-for-australian-tourists

*Increase predicted in Bali`s exports of non-oil/gas commodities*
Minggu, 24 Juli 2016 03:59 WIB | 691 Views




Craftswoman carving in Bali made the gift to be exported to various countries. (ANTARA)

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - Business leaders predicted that Balis exports of commodities other than oil and gas would increase in the rest of the year on expected improvement of economic condition in destination countries.

In addition, exporters are more aggressive in diversifying export markets and there are efforts to strengthen competitive edge by improving the quality of export commodities, a business leader Made Jiwa said here on Saturday.

Made said the largest export market for Balis commodities is the United States, followed by Japan, Australia, Singapore, and China respectively accounting for 25.02 percent, 8.23 percent, 7.22 percent, 6.71 percent and 5.10 percent of Balis exports in value.

In the first five months of this year, Bali exported US$208.2 million worth of goods, down 3.01 percent from US$214.7 million the same period last year.

Under the present condition, Balis exports are relatively stable, despite the unfavorable condition of the global market, Made said.

Balis exports to the United States are dominated by fish, and shrimps, non knitted ready made wear, timber, and timber products and plaited goods.

Bali reported a surplus of US$141.9 million in the first five months of the year with exports valued at US$208.2 million and imports at US$66.3 million.

The surplus fell slightly from US$157.4 million in the same period last year with exports valued at US$214.7 million and imports at US$57.8 million.
(Uu.H-ASG/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ed-in-balis-exports-of-non-oilgas-commodities


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Plans to Start Building Strategic Oil Reserves This Year

Jakarta.* Indonesia plans to start installing tanks for its strategic petroleum reserves (SPR) and filling them this year with the goal of covering 30 days worth of emergency stocks eventually, the energy minister said on Thursday.

“This year we already got an allocation of 800 billion rupiah ($61.07 million) from the state budget for the SPR, so we can start to have it this year,” Energy Minister Sudirman Said told reporters.

He said the ministry has the necessary funding to purchase and store around 1.6 million barrels of crude at current prices. That represents 1-1.5 days worth of emergency reserves, according to the ministry.

The government is working on identifying the location for the storage, and whether state-owned Pertamina or another company will operate it.

Over the next five years, Indonesia wants to build up its SPR to cover 30 days worth of crude, estimated at around 45 million barrels.

“The SPR is in case of an energy crisis and emergency situations, such as when crude prices increase significantly, a tsunami, or refinery troubles,” said Wirtmaja Puja, director general of oil and gas.

_Reuters_
http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...s-start-building-strategic-oil-reserves-year/


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*State enterprises entering golden era*
Rabu, 27 Juli 2016 15:42 WIB | 386 Views
Pewarta: Aat Surya Safaat

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Rini Mariani Soemarno, a professional woman figure in President Joko Wdodo's cabinet, has heavy tasks as she manages 119 state-owned enterprises with assets valued at more than Rp4.500 trillion.

It is not easy to manage that many state-owned enterprises with asset value estimated to be greater than the holding company of Temasek in Singapore and Khazanah Nasional Berhad in Malaysia.

Thus, the challenge that Rini has to manage the Indonesian state enterprises is very tough. Encountering "attacks" from some political parties has been usual to her. They even urged President Joko Widodo to replace Rini as the Minister of State-owned Enterprises.

Nevertheless, the minister remains strong and has repeatedly asserted that she has never changed in terms of working professionally, dedicates to the country, and always prioritizes the national interest.

The minister is a professional who knows not only business, but also understands the governmental bureaucracy. Likewise, she is very close to people, especially with farmers.

She has previously been a leader in several big companies. Rini who once served as the Executive Director of PT Astra International in 1998-2000 assumed a position as the Minister of Industry and Trade on the Cabinet of Gotong Royong in 2001-2004.

When she served as the Minister of Industry and Trade in the era of President Megawati Soekarnoputri, Rini was considered meritorious for stopping sugar import which was massively occurred. Stopping the import of sugar made Rini gain appreciations from the sugarcane farmers across the nation.

Seeing Rini's steadfastness and professionalism, economic analyst Dr.Jos Luhukay is optimistic that Rini Soemarno is able to advance the state-owned enterprises and even bring the state-owned enterprises to the golden age. 

Jos in a conversation with reporters not long ago pointed out that Rini as the Minister of State-owned Enterprises continues to improve every single sector like she had done when she was the CEO of a gigantic business group.

According to economist, who is also an expert in information technology, currently in Indonesia there are 119 state-owned enterprises engaged in various business sectors from small to large scales.

He considered Rini today provides a strong foundation for the advancement of state enterprises, including by placing people who are professionals in their respective fields and to select appropriate deputies in the ministry.

The former Executive Director of PT Bank Lippo Tbk, also considered, as a professional Rini dares to take controversial decisions for some people, such as continuing the Jakarta-Bandung fast train project without depending on state budgets.

To optimize the role of state-owned companies in the national economy, Jos suggested that they be managed in the holding company scheme like Temasek in Singapore and Khazanah Nasional Berhard in Malaysia.

Temasek and Khazanah in recent years have even been able to buy and acquire several large companies in several Asian countries, including Indonesia.

State-owned Super holding 

The State-owned Enterprise Minister, Rini Soemarno, recently put forward a bold proposal to establish a state-owned superholding and negate the Ministry of State-owned Enterprises 

According to Rini, the State-owned Enterprises super holding formation is needed to let the state-owned enterprises move freely and more agile in developing their businesses in accordance with corporate systems.

The super holding will make the state-owned enterprises be able to become more professional, flexible, and able to improve global competitiveness and no longer burden the state budget.

The establishment of the State-owned Enterprise super holding idea was delivered by Rini at a discussion on public policy and business development network in Jakarta on July 25, 2016.

She stated the proposal could also be on the agenda in the discussion of the revision of Law No. 19 of 2003 on state-owned enterprises.

Provisions need to be set in the revision of the regulation is to create good governance in the state-owned enterprises which are professional, flexible, and free from other sides' interventions.

According to Rini, in Singapore there is a super holding company named Temasek which oversees a number of business sectors, such as telecommunications and technology, financial services, transportation, industry real estate, agriculture, energy and finances.

In Malaysia the giant holding company of Khazanah Nasional Berhad does not merely seek for financial gain, but also provides great social benefits.

Meanwhile, the Vice Chairman of Commission VI of the Indonesian House of Representatives, Dodi Reza Alex Noerdin, was surprised with the discourse delivered by the Minister of State-owned Enterprises.

The Commission VI, according to him, will soon discuss the idea intensively.

Meanwhile, journalists support Rini's progressive idea to establish the state-owned enterprises Super holding so it can contribute more to the national economy.

The support was raised in a meeting between the Minister of State-owned Enterprises and editors of national media in the month of Ramadhan.

On that occasion the minister recognized the importance of mass media in publicizing the progress of state-owned companies which, according to Jos Luhukay, are heading to the golden age under the leadership of Rini.(*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105911/state-enterprises-entering-golden-era

Rini with Sri, both of them is hard headed with iron fist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Many these magic words such as WILL.. .HOPE .. PLAN etc etc found in your threads .... It shows to us that you are Dreamer .. Big or Wet Dreamer ...

I can not understand ...why you are still living with your "Fantacy" ..to be a wealth, strong and advanced countries ..but, in reality ... you are still being categorized as one of the "poorest countries" in the region .. 

My suggestion ..change the name of your country to "ANGANESIA" ... and then you can live "happily" for forever .. even if you still have nothing ...


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Many these magic words such as WILL.. .HOPE .. PLAN etc etc found in your threads .... It shows to us that you are Dreamer .. Big or Wet Dreamer ...
> 
> I can not understand ...why you are still living with your "Fantacy" ..to be a wealth, strong and advanced countries ..but, in reality ... you are still being categorized as one of the "poorest countries" in the region ..
> 
> My suggestion ..change the name of your country to "ANGANESIA" ... and then you can live "happily" for forever .. even if you still have nothing ...



my suggestion is create your own Malaysia thread, and then i will voluntarily to attend the party you host


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## kaka404

UMNOPutra said:


> Many these magic words such as WILL.. .HOPE .. PLAN etc etc found in your threads .... It shows to us that you are Dreamer .. Big or Wet Dreamer ...
> 
> I can not understand ...why you are still living with your "Fantacy" ..to be a wealth, strong and advanced countries ..but, in reality ... you are still being categorized as one of the "poorest countries" in the region ..
> 
> My suggestion ..change the name of your country to "ANGANESIA" ... and then you can live "happily" for forever .. even if you still have nothing ...


imho this means that the indonesian gov and other involving parties planned on what they do before the do it. and they share their vision and their plan with the mass via mass media. that way the people can argue if needed, monitor their progress, and hold them to account of their action. it gives me comfort that the gov and involving parties do this. it basically means that they care about indonesia's future in whole.
an example for this is in page 83 of this thread there is and infographic concerning the progress of 350 thousands MW program.. if you search all the way back to an earlier pages you might find an article about the gov planning this program.


----------



## Nike

*Economic team now strong: Coordinating minister*
Kamis, 28 Juli 2016 17:52 WIB | 274 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias coordinating minister for economic affairs Darmin Nasution said the countrys economic team was better and strong following a cabinet reshuffle on Wednesday.

"The visions of team members now do not differ much," he said when met to comment on the present economic team at the Indonesia Stock Exchange here on Thursday.

Darmin said he could not as yet reveal priority programs of the team yet as some of them had just assumed their posts.

"Let us sit together first. What is clear is we are focusing on the 2016 and 2017 budgets," he said.

President Joko Widodo has replaced a number of ministers concerned with the economy in a cabinet reshuffle announced on Wednesday.

He has named former economic minister and also World Bank director Sri Mulyani Indrawati to replace Bambang Brodjonegoro who was moved to take over the post of minister of national development planning from Sofyan Djalil.

Darmin said the economic team must not only put attention to financial sector and economic development but also on other coherent sectors.

"The economic team must not only see finance and Bappenas (national development planning) but also trade, industry, agriculture, infrastructure and others," he said.(*)
Latest News

Economic team now strong: Coordinating minister 1 hour ago
Sri Mulyani to help bring tax amnesty policy to success: PDIP 22 hours ago
Food diversification should be national policy: Official 22 hours ago
New Finance Minister Sri Mulyani expected to shore up market confidence 22 hours ago
Market players respond positively to cabinet reshuffle 22 hours ago
West Papua begins to grow coffee 27th July 2016
Sri Mulyani`s appointment to boost positive sentiment in market 27th July 2016
Singapore keen to invest in Tanjung Api-Api in South Sumatra 27th July 2016
\

*West Papua begins to grow coffee*
Rabu, 27 Juli 2016 18:41 WIB | 553 Views

Manokwari, Papua (ANTARA News) - The provincial administration of West Papua is opening 20 hectares of lands for coffee plantation in the regency of Pegunungan Arfak this year. 

"We are preparing 35,000 arabica coffee seedlings to be grown in farmers lands in the district of Testega," head of the regional plantation service Agus Wali said here on Wednesday. 

He said in the beginning the seedlings were to be brought in from the Jember Plantation Research Center in East Java, but it is feared that seedlings from Jember would not grow well in the mountainous area of Pegunungan Arfak.

Pegunungan Arfak is 2000 meters above the sea level, therefore, seedlings from Jember would need time for adjustment to the cold climate of that area unlike seedlings from Wamena which has almost the same climate with Pegunungan Arfak, he said.

"Therefore, the plantation service is seeking to procure the seedlings from Wamena, where seedlings are being grown," he said.(*)


----------



## ShioTikus

UMNOPutra said:


> Many these magic words such as WILL.. .HOPE .. PLAN etc etc found in your threads .... It shows to us that you are Dreamer .. Big or Wet Dreamer ...
> 
> I can not understand ...why you are still living with your "Fantacy" ..to be a wealth, strong and advanced countries ..but, in reality ... you are still being categorized as one of the "poorest countries" in the region ..
> 
> My suggestion ..change the name of your country to "ANGANESIA" ... and then you can live "happily" for forever .. even if you still have nothing ...



OK, I'll use a magic word, I HOPE rosmah will songlap your money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ShioTikus said:


> OK, I'll use a magic word, I HOPE rosmah will songlap your money.



SONGLAP itself is the magic word


----------



## Yogatama

UMNOPutra said:


> Many these magic words such as WILL.. .HOPE .. PLAN etc etc found in your threads .... It shows to us that you are Dreamer .. Big or Wet Dreamer ...
> 
> I can not understand ...why you are still living with your "Fantacy" ..to be a wealth, strong and advanced countries ..but, in reality ... you are still being categorized as one of the "poorest countries" in the region ..
> 
> My suggestion ..change the name of your country to "ANGANESIA" ... and then you can live "happily" for forever .. even if you still have nothing ...



Name me your purest achievement done by your own resources. I will gladly show you ours. Haters don't belong here, pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia intensifies awareness campaign on tax amnesty program*
Sabtu, 30 Juli 2016 16:20 WIB | 275 Views
Pewarta: Fardah




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) in explaining the policy of tax amnesty into Indonesia business circle. (ANTARA/Irsan Mulyadi)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Administration of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is racing against time to make its tax amnesty program a success, in order to increase the much needed state revenues.

Officially launched on July 1, the tax amnesty program is effective from July 18, 2016 until March 31, 2017.

The first period of its implementation is from July 18 until September 30, 2016; the second is from October 1 until December 31, 2016; and the third period is from January 1 until March 31, 2017.

The tax amnesty program has a specific period, therefore there should be no delay in its implementation, President Jokowi was quoted as saying by new Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati recently.

He particularly asked Finance Minister Sri Mulyani to complete all regulations on implementation of the tax amnesty.

Regulations on the tax amnesty must be completed soon, so the program could be carried out successfully, Minister Mulyani said at the presidential palace, here on July 28, after receiving a directive by the President on the tax amnesty for officials of the tax directorate general of the finance ministry.

The tax amnesty program is designed to be a significant incentive for taxpayers, since the compensation interest to be charged is only two percent, according to the minster.

"We are trying, during the period from now until September, to create trust building, convenience and, finally, success in developing a tax system," she said.

The president asked every tax officer to not only be ready and proactive in the implementation of the tax amnesty program, but also to secure the state revenue, in general.

For that purpose, tax officers should be honest, professional and have no conflicts of interest.

In his directives, President Jokowi said he believed that the momentum to carry out the tax amnesty is right at present, as the public has been enthusiastic in attending the tax amnesty education sessions that have been held.

The tax amnesty socialization activities have been well received, as the number of people attending the events were larger than those invited for the events, he explained.

"From three socialization activities that we have carried out, I have seen huge enthusiasm from the public and businessmen. In Surabaya, 2,000 people were invited, and 2,700 people came. In Medan, it was even more. 3,000 people were invited, and 3,500 people came to the event," the President said.

Jokowi is scheduled to carry out the tax amnesty sessions in Makassar, Jakarta, and even Singapore in the near future. 

The Indonesian government has implemented a new tax amnesty program to boost tax revenues by encouraging the repatriation of funds stashed abroad.

The government will impose a two to five percent tax on assets repatriated to the country by March 2017.

These assets must be invested in Indonesia for a period of three years in funds managed by appointed banks and can be invested in several ways, including government bonds.

The government said many rich Indonesians have parked thousands of trillions rupiah abroad to evade tax.

At least Rp4,000 trillion of the fund are expected to be declared and Rp1,000 trillion of which would be repatriated and invested in the country.

When launching the tax amnesty program on July 1, Jokowi urged the countrys business community, whose members had so far been stashing assets overseas, to avail the governments program.

"This is an opportunity that will not come again. Anyone who wishes to make use of it can go ahead and the rest should be prepared for the consequences," the President stated.

"So, we hope these funds are repatriated immediately. We will need Rp4,900 trillion in the next five years to develop infrastructure. The national budget can only provide Rp1,500 trillion and the rest must come from investment and businesses. There is no other alternative," he explained. 

In the meantime, the Indonesian Police (Polri) will guarantee legal certainty and safety of tax amnesty applicants.

Polri is supporting the governments tax amnesty program and has helped maintain the investment climate by not disturbing activities of investors already in Indonesia, the Head of Polris Crime Investigation Department (Bareskrim), Commissioner General Ari Dono Sukmanto said on July 28.

The National Police is implementing the instructions of the President Joko Widodo and Law No. 11 Year 2016 on Tax Amnesty, to guarantee safety and legal certainty of the applicants, he added.

Detectives should focus not only on merely finding wrongdoings of tax payers, particularly tax amnesty applicants, he remarked.

Polri, in cooperation with several financial institutions, such as Indonesias Financial Services Authority (OJK), Bank Indonesias regional offices, and the Tax Directorate General, will issue appeals to businessmen and individuals, who have stashed their money overseas, to return their money to Indonesia and keep them in domestic banks.

"Polri will also guarantee the secrecy of data of tax payers applying for amnesty. Those who leak the data will be punished," he said.

Furthermore, State-owned bank PT Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) has set a target to collect funds at least worth Rp60 trillion from the tax amnesty program, through both bank and non-bank products.

"The target would not be achieved without the dissemination of information that the BRI is ready to offer tax amnesty services to the clients and public, both in the country and overseas," PT BRI Director Sis Apik Wijayanto noted at an event to raise awareness on the tax amnesty program in Lampung, on July 28. 

The BRI has disseminated information on its tax amnesty-related products and services across all its branches in the country.

In Lampung Province alone, 14 branches and 97 units of BRI are ready to offer tax amnesty services, he remarked.

The event was attended by 100 people, mostly businessmen from Lampung.
(T.F001/INE/KR-BSR) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ies-awareness-campaign-on-tax-amnesty-program

*Inflation on downtrend in July: BI*
Jumat, 29 Juli 2016 21:43 WIB | 649 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia said the countrys inflation on monthly basis was 0.74 percent in July , 2016 bringing the total inflation to 1.8 percent in the first seven months of the year. 

The monthly inflation rose from 0.66 percent in June but the trend was declining during the month of July, Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo.

Agus said the inflationary pressure declined sharply in the last two weeks of July from 1 percent in the third week to 0.74 percent in fourth week.

In the first week the inflation was 1.2 percent down to 1.18 percent in the second week of the month, he said here on Friday.

"The consumer goods prices fell resulting in a decline in inflation from 1 percent in third week to 0.74 percent at present," Agus said . 

However, inflationary pressure is still feared in the remaining days of July with the surge in the prices of food commodities like red onion and chili, he said. 

Therefore, he called on the government and the Regional Inflation Controlling Team to remain watchful. 

He predicted the countrys inflation this year would be around 3.6 percent or still inside the central banks target range of 3-5 percent or below the governments target of 4 percent this year. 

The central bank predicted the inflationary pressure would come again when the wet dry season or La Nina that could cause trouble in distribution of goods .

In addition, normally the price trend would rise toward the end of the year and Christmas, he said. 

Inflation is an macro economic indicators which the central bank is more concern with to maintain economic stability. Other indicators are current account deficit which is expected to relax to 2.2 percent of the Gross Domestic Product or around US$20 billion.

The central bank still maintain its moderate target of 5-5.4 percent for the countrys economic growth this year.(*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105990/inflation-on-downtrend-in-july-bi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Sri Mulyani shows promise with her sunset policy record: Economists*

akarta | Wed, July 27 2016 | 07:37 pm



Sri Mulyani Indrawati (center) talks to Brunei Finance Minister Pehin Dato Abd Rahman Ibrahim (left) and Malaysian Finance Minister Ahmad Husni Mohamad Hanadzla during the APEC Finance Ministers Meeting in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Sept. 20, 2013.(Associated Press/Firdia Lisnawati)



Economists are optimistic that newly inaugurated Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati will be able to run the tax amnesty program optimally, as it takes a strong and transparent “manager” to make it successful.

Yose Rizal Damuri, an economist with the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) said Sri Mulyani was experienced in dealing with tax amnesty, as she ran a sunset policy from January 2008 to February 2009 when she led the Finance Ministry.

The sunset policy erased the late tax payment administrative penalty for those that had registered for tax identification numbers (NPWP). With the policy, the government pocketed Rp 7.5 trillion (US $571.65 million) in tax revenue and recorded 1.8 million new taxpayers.

"After she left, the same program launched in 2015 was not as successful. The tax amnesty will be a bigger project for her. Aside from that, she has proven her ability to form a good fiscal strategy for Indonesia," Yose told _thejakartapost.com_ on Wednesday in Jakarta.

The main concern for her, he continued, would be political pressure, such as the confrontation with several Golkar Party elites from 2009 until her resignation in May 2010. He expected Golkar, which has joined the Cabinet, to support the tax amnesty program.

Senior economist Christianto Wibisono also supported Sri Mulyani's appointment, as the tax amnesty program is in line with her vision delivered in a speech in Singapore in 2013 about Indonesian assets parked offshore.

"I met her on July 6 during an open house in Tilden, California and I told her about that. You should help our President to make your speech come true. Now it is the time for her to show her brainpower," Christianto said. (ags)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...with-her-sunset-policy-record-economists.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Yogatama said:


> Name me your purest achievement done by your own resources. I will gladly show you ours. Haters don't belong here, pal.


Cool down man. He/she may be our coward fellow, who is wortless to....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President wants immediate realization of energy sovereignty: Minister Tahar*
Sabtu, 30 Juli 2016 16:11 WIB | 593 Views





The Indonesian Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Archandra Tahar. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Archandra Tahar said he has been ordered by President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to create energy sovereignty in a relatively short time.

"Energy sovereignty is related to how to meet the energy needs at a time of an energy crisis," the minister said, during an introductory meeting with journalist on Friday (July 29, 2016).

He noted that that the government will increase its supplies in the coming years in order to achieve energy sovereignty based on the Nawacita or nine national development priority program.

The minister added that he had competent officials who will assist him to achieve Indonesian energy sovereignty.

The policy he will act on will be based on three principles:

First, all natural resources must be exploited for the greatest interest and prosperity of the people.

Second, energy sovereignty will be created through increasing supplies.

Third, assuring legal certainties for investors so that the peoples prosperity could be created.

"The policy in the energy sector has three pillars," he said.

Also, the minister confirmed that he will proceed with the 35 thousand megawatt electricity project.

"We will seek solutions to constraints hampering the 35 thousand megawatt power development," Chandra, as Archandra Tahar is popularly called, added.

Regarding the Masela Block, Chandra said although he had the offshore oil background, he would follow the presidents policy plan to build an oil refinery plant onshore.

Next week, the newly installed minister said he would start holding meetings with stakeholders in the energy sector.

"I will ask them one by one about what assistance they need. If the energy and mineral resources ministry is not able to overcome the problems, I will discuss it with the president to seek solution so that the program will run well," he said.

During the transfer of the energy and mineral resources ministerial post from Sudirman Said on Friday, Candra said the transformation of the energy and mineral resources sector will be based on three main pillars.

First, an efficient, transparent and measured business process.

Second, competent and responsible human resources supported with knowledge, skill and experience.

Third, utilization of appropriate and correctly targeted technology, so that human resources and business processes could be effective and efficient.

Further, he said Law No. 22/2001 on Oil and Gas needs to be revised because the challenges today are different from in the past.

"Regulations which are not based on the united strategy to build energy sovereignty should be abolished," he said.

The oil and gas laws sought to overcome challenges during the huge oil field era, creating simple geological conditions and supported with adequate infrastructure, should now become things of the past, he said.

"Now is the era of marginal fields, offshore, deep water, tight and shale oil/gas and enhanced oil recovery (EOR) in isolated locations which lack infrastructure," he said.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/F001)


----------



## patu

To think is anyone's duty but to decide and acting consistensi is The Leader part. We do hope that this new leader could implement his thought and be supported by his stafs.


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia to help transform Ghana’s economy*
JULY 31, 2016 54 0





An Indonesian business delegation has held a business forum with some Ghanaian companies in Accra to help transform the national economy.

The delegation introduced some products and companies to Ghana to enhance bilateral relations.

The event brought together celebrated business operators, captains of industries, potential investors and business partners to deliberate on key trade and business issues, to forge strategic trade and business partnerships.

Mr Nino Wawan Setiawan, the Director of Indonesian Trade promotion Centre, Lagos-Nigeria said Indonesia has a lot of product it would like to share with the Ghana.

He said Ghana has the right infrastructures that allows for smooth operations and to tighten relations.

Mr Harry Purwanto, the Indonesian Ambassador, congratulated the organizers for the forum and to further deepen trade relations between Ghana and Indonesia.

He said the timing for the initiative was good because Ghana and Indonesia as developing countries have some commonalities, which if harnessed would boost both economies.

Mr Purwanto said Ghana has a comparative advantage because it has a serene security atmosphere and a political stability as a West African State, which would allow for more job creation.

Dr Ekwow Spio-Garbrah, the Minister of Trade and Industry in a speech read on his behalf congratulated the Indonesian counter-parts for seeing potentials in the Ghanaian economy.

Dr Spio-Garbrah said the whole initiative was viewed as a shared partnership between Ghana and Indonesia to further promote and improve the development agenda.

He said Ghana is committed to provide the enabling environment to attract the requisite business partnerships and synergies towards the attainment of higher middle-income country status for both countries.

The Minister said Ghana’s vision is to become the leading agro-processing country in Africa, thus, special policies have been put in place to transform the agriculture sector to sustainably utilise all resources and commercialisation of activities in the sector to drive growth.

He said it is therefore imperative that Ghana partners with investors from around the world especially Indonesia in areas like agro-business for mutual gains.

He was of the view that the strategic business partnerships and investments with businesses in Indonesia would bring measurable benefits to both countries.

Mr Harry Mensah, Ghana National Chamber of Commerce expressed appreciation to the delegation and affirmed the support in ensuring mutual trade.

He also urged participating companies to engage partners from Indonesia to improve their trade operations for development.

Some companies included in the delegation are Pajajaran Prima Boga, Phapros RNI Group, Pim Pharmaceuticals, Promosia Trade and Resources and Sanfood.

https://www.ghanabusinessnews.com/2016/07/31/indonesia-to-help-transform-ghanas-economy/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

CRUNCH NETWORK
*Indonesia will be Asia’s next biggest e-commerce market*
Posted Jul 29, 2016 by Hugh Harsono






Indonesia presents much opportunity for e-commerce among other emerging Asian economies, *with current projections putting this archipelago nation’s e-market at $130 billion by 2020 (coming third behind China and India). *With an *estimated annual growth rate of 50 percent *and strong mobile-first initiatives, retailers have a unique opportunity in Indonesia to focus on developing truly mobile platforms to help facilitate e-market growth, particularly in the consumer packaged goods (CPGs) sector.

Indonesia’s current e-commerce market is *similar to China’s online marketplace* beginnings, with a large pool of entrepreneurial sellers providing goods purchased based largely on social media recommendations. Similarly, e-commerce in *Indonesia also mimics the early U.S. e-market*, which was flooded with customers wary to trust online payments and retailers. Indonesia is truly unique in that it has the potential to create a hybrid of the widest opportunities from America and China’s e-commerce economies, propelling the Indonesian online marketplace onto the global stage.

*Mobile-first Indonesia*

Indonesia has established itself as *one of Asia’s foremost mobile-first nations*, with a StatCounter report estimating that in 2015, more than *70 percent of Indonesia’s internet traffic originated from mobile devices.*

Further evidence that Indonesians have embraced mobile-first initiatives comes from social media, with Indonesians having the *highest mobile Facebook usage rate worldwide, with 63 million users in 2015.* Further projections put Indonesians’ future Facebook access via mobile being almost 99 percent by 2018, showing a true dominance over desktop platforms. The mobile-first path that Indonesia has taken also allows retailers to focus on creating truly mobile functionality, presenting unique opportunities to dominate in the retail space.

*Indonesian e-commerce startups and funding*

*Indonesia’s e-commerce market is on track to be one of the largest in Asia.*

E-commerce startups founded in Indonesia or targeting it as an *untapped market* are growing exponentially, something reflected in *increased interest in startup fundraising *within the archipelago nation.

*aCommerce*, an end-to-end e-commerce service provider, closed a Series A venture capital round of $10.7 million, while raising another $10 million in funding ahead of a planned Series B raise later in 2016; this action is being led by MDI Ventures, a *VC-initiative launched by Indonesian telecom giant Telkom Indonesia*.

Jakarta-based grocery delivery app *HappyFresh* raised an impressive $12 million Series A round in 2015, with investors led by Vertex Ventures and Sinar Mas Digital Ventures. *HijUp*, another Indonesian e-commerce startup, closed a second seven-figure seed funding round from investors, including Fenox Venture Capital and 500 Startups.

However, the behemoth of all Indonesian deals so far comes in the form of *Tokopedia*, an online marketplace that *raised an impressive $100 million round led by Softbank and Sequoia Capital.* Mid- and later-stage investors should definitely keep an eye on Indonesian startups, which are clearly having very little trouble finding early-stage interest and investment.

*Why specifically Indonesia?*

*Prospering with multiple entrants*

Indonesia’s retail market currently consists of CPGs being sold in retail spaces known as “fragmented trade,” which is primarily made up of independent small business owners. *E-commerce is currently growing at a rate twice as fast as fragmented trade*, forcing many of these independents to turn to the e-commerce model. This in turn creates a sea of individual sellers eager to satisfy e-consumer demand, alongside mass retailers targeting this same demographic.

Unlike other Asian nations, *Indonesians currently do not solely rely on mass retailers *to guide their purchasing decisions, allowing for these individual sellers to maintain market share. This in turn allows the e-market segment to be open to any competitor determined enough to form a market impact, something uncommon in other mobile-first nations.

*Procuring specialized goods to rural areas*

Many Indonesian cities are currently woefully underdeveloped, because of a lack of strong government and infrastructure to support retail construction. However, e-commerce’s rise in popularity exploits this challenge by allowing consumers to purchase CPGs previously unavailable in their specific locales.

*With lots of potential growth in rural and semi-rural areas, e-commerce specifically allows Indonesian consumers to source hard-to-find goods,* as opposed to other nations, where rural areas would not have as high use of internet-capable mobile devices.* In fact, popular Indonesian online site BliBli has more than one-third of its 2.5 million customers living in rural areas*, providing goods ordered almost exclusively off mobile platforms to a population whose sole form of internet access comes via smartphone. This procurement of specialized CPGs to rural areas makes Indonesia a uniquely perfect place for online marketplace growth.

*Providing truly mobile-first platforms*

Indonesia’s e-market also allows for retailers and participants in the fragmented trade space to focus on developing truly mobile-first platforms. This specifically targets the mobile user as the captured demographic, instead of simply re-tooling a desktop platform to a mobile one.

This truly mobile-first scenario also allows sellers to use smartphones to their advantage, gathering *hyper-personalized data* to target individual Indonesian consumers as opposed to just specific demographics or groups among Indonesia’s more than *250 million population*.

Mobile-first also allows for the *easier entry of participants into the Indonesian e-commerce scene*, with startups having the *flexibility* to choose what CPGs they sell, and even who they want as a consumer, through market penetration via mobile apps.

*Profitability through social media*

With other mobile-first nations being split between different social media sites (China: Weibo/QZone/Tencent QQ; India: Facebook/Google+/Twitter; Philippines: Instagram/Snapchat/Facebook),* Indonesia is unique because of its widespread use of a singular social media platform: Facebook* (with more than *92 percent* of Indonesians having a Facebook account).

With so much of Indonesians’ current purchasing power being shaped through social media recommendations, focusing on developing integration with Facebook’s platforms offers companies a unique space to potentially profit through direct CPG sales, advertising or even partnerships. Tying Facebook into popular sites such as *online forums like Kaskus and Tokobagus, or even online stores like Sukamart*, could lead to the inclusion of high-quality videos, product comparisons and optimized images, alongside other mobile-first features, to encourage e-market growth.

*Potential with online payments*

*Indonesian consumers are very wary of online payments*, much like Americans were in the U.S.’ early online marketplace days, particularly when compared to other mobile-first populations. Many e-commerce transactions are *currently paid through either direct bank transfer or bayar di tampat (cash-on-delivery)*, which is greatly limiting e-commerce growth through lost transactions.

With Indonesian spend growing nearly 10 percent annually; bayar di tampat will soon be unsustainable. Creating a trusted solution to utilize online payments could lead to huge growth, with retailers both large and small being able to streamline their business flows for optimum efficiency.

*Procuring a modernized logistics/delivery platform*

Indonesia currently also presents a *unique opportunity for e-commerce growth* because of the country’s weak infrastructure and poor logistics system. This provides a huge growth area for the e-market, with sellers able to vertically integrate their delivery systems with their ordering ones.

In the age of companies developing in-house solutions instead of relying on outsourcing, the untapped logistics market also gives rise to the growth in Indonesian e-commerce. Companies have the ability to develop proprietary, or even simply more efficient, delivery systems as another form of competition in the online marketplace, with supply strength being a key component in e-commerce.

*Conclusion*

*Often underestimated as a driving economic force *among its more well-known Asian brethren, *Indonesia presents a variety of unique opportunities in becoming one of the largest e-commerce spaces.*

*With so many mobile internet users*, combined with weak internal infrastructure, companies and individual sellers alike have the potential to grow the e-commerce market to heights unseen. Additionally, *a growing middle class with disposable income will only help spread e-commerce growth*, alongside a rising influx of both individual sellers and corporations vying to compete in the e-market.

Indonesia’s e-commerce market is on track to be one of the largest in Asia, utilizing mobile-first platforms to provide all Indonesians with convenient access to consumer packaged goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Congrate to Indonesia as host of 12th WIEF .. I hope Indonesia can learn from Malaysia and UAE as Global Centre for islamic finance ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to Start Natural Gas Output from Two Deepwater Fields
Indonesia expects to start natural gas production from two deepwater fields this year and next, even as major oil companies are reviewing the economics for other projects, a senior energy official said late on Thursday (28/07). 






The Bangka project, majority owned by Chevron, will start operation in August, Wiratmaja Puja, the director general of oil and gas at Indonesia's Energy Ministry, told Reuters in an interview.

Italian oil firm Eni's Jangkrik project is 80 percent complete and is expected to commence operation in July 2017, he said.

Both projects are located in the Kutai Basin offshore East Kalimantan province where several projects are being planned under the name of the Indonesia Deepwater Development (IDD).

Two other IDD projects - Chevron's Gendalo-Gehem and Eni's Merakes - have been put on hold after oil and gas prices fell, Puja said.

The Indonesian government is in talks with the companies on providing more incentives to raise the internal rate of return for the deep-water projects to at least 25 percent, up from 10 to 15 percent currently, Puja said.

The companies have proposed incentives that include extending the length of the production sharing contracts for the deepwater projects beyond the initial 30 years because of their complexity and a longer exemption period for being obligated to sell to the domestic market.

"We're still discussing it. It's not decided yet," Puja said.

Chevron has a 62 percent interest in the Bangka project, according to its website. The project has a design capacity of 115 million cubic feet of natural gas and 4,000 barrels per day (bpd) of condensate, a light oil typically produced in association with gas.

The Jangkrik project, which Eni holds a 55 percent stake, is expected to produce 450 million cubic feet of natural gas and 4,400 bpd of condensate, according to the project contractor Saipem's website.

Separately, Indonesia has offered 17 oil and gas blocks in an auction this year, including the deepwater Surumana block, Puja said.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesia-start-natural-gas-output-two-deepwater-fields/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

What about natuna?Have you any new info?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt, Business Pins Tax Amnesty Hopes to Sri Mulyani
The appointment of Sri Mulyani Indrawati as the country's new finance minister is hoped to lend much needed credibility to the government's stalling tax amnesty program. 






The amnesty — aiming at repatriating Rp 1,000 trillion ($76.2 billion) in funds, adding Rp 165 trillion in tax revenue to government coffers — is off to a slow start, with potential users looking for assurance the economy will be stable, fearing the risk of losing money would be greater in Indonesia than elsewhere.

"As we are currently implementing the tax amnesty, we need somebody with credibility and confidence to run this program. She is the right person for it," said David Sumual, chief economist at Bank Central Asia, one of 20 banks managing the repatriated funds.

Sri Mulyani was a pivotal force in reforming the tax office during her first five-year stint in the position before leaving to become chief managing officer at the World Bank in 2010.

Sri Mulyani has been out of favor with some politicians in the current ruling coalition due to her role in the Rp 6.7 trillion bail out for Bank Mutiara at the heigh of the global financial crisis in 2008. The bank was later sold for far below the cost of the bail out.

But, for business leaders on whom the success of the tax amnesty depends the bail out reflected her resolve in taking action when needed — even if controversial or difficult — to maintain economic stability.

As some observers have pointed out, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's infrastructure ambition risks the country's budget by exceeding the deficit limit and dragging growth. Sri Mulyani is expected to return discipline to fiscal management.

"Sri Mulyani joining the cabinet has been expected since the start of the Jokowi-JK [Vice President Jusuf Kalla] administration," Hariyadi Sukamdani, chairman of the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo), told the Jakarta Globe.

"Apindo is among those who [suggested her for Finance Minister] at the time. Unfortunately, she refused at the time."

She stills commands respect among ministry officials, who received a significant salary boost following her bureaucratic reform during her first tenure.

It's likely she'll be welcomed back to the ministry to get started on establishing services across its offices to facilitate tax amnesty program.

"There are still complains about tax offices services regarding tax amnesty," Jokowi said on Wednesday.

Jokowi noted some people come to tax office only to find officers unavailable or cannot explain tax amnesty program in detail.

"So now I warn the tax chief and the minister: tax amnesty must success," Jokowi said.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/govt-business-pins-tax-amnesty-hopes-sri-mulyani/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Round Two Against Tax Dodgers for Indonesia's New Finance Chief
Six years after bowing out of a bruising battle to make Indonesian tycoons pay taxes, new Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati is back to finish what she started - this time with the full backing of reformist President Joko Widodo. 






Under former President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Sri Mulyani steered the Indonesian economy through the global financial crisis and gained the respect of financial markets with a drive to stamp out corruption.

But Sri Mulyani, who was ranked number 37 on the Forbes list of the world's 100 most powerful women this year, made a formidable political opponent in tycoon-politician Aburizal Bakrie, the then-chairman of Indonesia's second-biggest political party Golkar.

Bakrie's coal firm was on a list of 100 top tax dodgers that Indrawati's tax office published in early 2010, to put pressure on the business elite to pay up.

Even before then, there was bad blood between them.

"She doesn't understand a thing about the real sector," Bakrie told Reuters in an interview in 2009. "...as a cashier she is good."

Four months after naming and shaming the tax dodgers on the list, she was gone. Indrawati, who has a doctorate in economics from the University of Illinois, resigned under a barrage of criticism for allegedly causing state losses during a bank bailout. She denied any wrongdoing.

She then joined the World Bank, where she was managing director and chief operating officer, the number two post after the president.

Fast forward six years and a lot has changed. Widodo was elected to office in 2014 by voters keen to sweep out the old guard. He offered Indrawati a ministerial post when he took power, a high-ranking government official told Reuters.

She declined at the time, because Golkar was in opposition and Bakrie was still in charge of the party, the official said, declining to be named due to the sensitivity of the matter. As an opposition party it would not have shied away from criticising a government minister.

Two years later, Bakrie is no longer Golkar chairman - he was made head of its advisory board after a bitter internal dispute - and the party has joined Widodo's coalition. This helped convince Sri Mulyani to take the job, the official said.

When asked why she accepted Widodo's offer, Sri Mulyani told reporters after her inauguration on Wednesday it was "a noble task", but declined to comment further.

Sri Mulyani is the right choice as she had "good economic skills", Bakrie told Reuters on the sidelines of a Golkar meeting on Thursday, and denied there was any conflict between them.

*"Straightforward and a little tough"*

Widodo personally asked World Bank President Jim Yong Kim for permission to bring Sri Mulyani home as finance minister, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung told reporters on Wednesday.

"I know that President Widodo's highest priority is the ongoing reform program, and Sri Mulyani's return will increase confidence in Indonesia's performance and will be highly important for promoting transparency," Kim said in a letter to the World Bank staff.

Sri Mulyani commands respect from the rank and file in the finance ministry and was received with loud applause from 700 tax officers on Thursday when she entered a state palace hall in Jakarta for a briefing by the president.

"She is straightforward and a little tough", but she looks after her staff well and nurtures team spirit, former finance minister Chatib Basri, who was once an adviser to Indrawati, told Reuters.

Widodo needs Sri Mulyani more than ever now, as he has staked political capital on a tax amnesty scheme launched this month aimed at bringing back billions of dollars stashed overseas to rejuvenate Indonesia's sluggish economy.

Indrawati has already told the tax office to work hard to prepare for the first three months of the amnesty, when most cash is likely to be repatriated.

"Not only the tax amnesty, but the state budget itself must be credible," she said on Thursday. "The most important thing is that I want to build certainty. Certainty for the internal finance ministry and the tax office, certainty for businessmen and the economy, certainty about where the government's policy is headed because it is important to get the economy working."

Growth in Southeast Asia's biggest economy is expected to improve only slightly to 5.2 percent this year from 4.79 percent in 2015, the slowest growth rate in six years.

Nevertheless, Sri Mulyani's decision to join what analysts say is an economic 'dream team' has been cheered by investors and is seen as a coup for Widodo.

"Sri Mulyani is a tough, clear-headed, reform-minded economist who knows her way around the complex world of Indonesian politics, and understands how Indonesia engages with the rest of the world," said Hal Hill, professor of economics at Australian National University.

"I think everybody has moved on from the painful events of 2008-2010."

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...ainst-tax-dodgers-for-indonesias-sri-mulyani/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Indonesia, Tajikistan discuss expansion of economic cooperation*






http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...tan-discuss-expansion-of-economic-cooperation

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) held a bilateral meeting with Tajikistans President Emomali Rahmon, discussing expansion of trade cooperation.

Trade between the two countries in the first five months of 2016 was valued at US$37,200. In the whole of 2015, the trade value was US$69,800, the Indonesian foreign affairs ministry said in a statement here, Monday.

Indonesia exported soap, lubricant oil, electronic goods, etc, to Tajikistan and imports from that country cotton, hard rubber and derivatives.

President Jokowi said the business cooperation between the two countries needs to expansion for mutual benefit.

For that purpose the government invited Tajikistan business leaders to take part in an Indonesian Trade Expo to be held in October, 2016, the foreign ministry said.

President Emomali is visiting Indonesia at the head of a 10-men delegation including Tajikistan foreign minister, trade minister, industry and new technology minister , head of the national committee for investment and head of the Tajikistan National Bank.

President Emomali is visiting the country to attend the World Islamic Economic Forum (WIEF) to be opened here on Tuesday.

The Tajikistan president visited Indonesia earlier to attend the commemoration of the Asia Africa Conference in Bandung in April, 2015.

Indonesia and Tajikistan opened diplomatic relations in 1994.

The Indonesian government said it would follow up a cooperation agreement on textile sector with Tajikistan.

Follow up step would be taken in economic cooperation in textile sector including cotton processing industry, Jokowi said.

The two leaders also discuss various other issues including security, political affairs and diplomatic cooperation.

Jokowi said Indonesia and Tajikistan agreed to strengthen cooperation in the fight against terrorism.

"We also exchange views on global strategic issues for mutual benefit. Indonesia welcomes the signing of four cooperation documents including about visa free travel, the fight against terrorism, exchange of intelligence and finance related to money laundering and terrorism financing and diplomatic education and training," Jokowi said.

Emomali said Indonesia has potential economic capacity, which is significant especially in southeast Asia.

Tajikistan has invited Indonesia business leaders to tale part in investment projects including regional programs in Tajikistan.

He said the two countries agreed to support each other and strengthen cooperation in international organization forums on global and regional issues.

"The two countries share the same view on how to cope with terrorism and Islamophobia," he said.



*Govt allocates Rp175 billion for fishermen`s insurance program: Minister Susi*






http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...or-fishermens-insurance-program-minister-susi

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry (KKP) has allocated Rp175 billion for an insurance program for fishermen across the country.

"We have readied Rp175 billion for providing insurance facilities to some one million fishermen this year," KKP Minister Susi Pudjiastuti stated at a press conference here on Monday.

Minister Susi expressed hope that the fishermen will register with the insurance program in future.

Based on data at the Central Bureau of Statistics, there are 2.7 million fishermen across the country.

Susi noted that her ministry will evaluate the application documents on Monday evening (Aug 1) and on Tuesday (Aug 2) and will announce the names of selected fishermen.

The compensation scheme for a fisherman, who dies in a fishing accident, is set at Rp200 million, Rp100 million for fishermen who suffered from permanent disabilities, and Rp20 million for medical treatment.

Fishermen killed in an accident unrelated to fishing activities can receive a compensation of Rp160 million, while those who ailed from permanent disabilities can avail Rp100 million, and Rp20 million for medical treatment.

The minister said the insurance facilities are provided to fishermen and not to ship crew members as they are insured through the Social Security Management Agency and other insurance schemes provided by the ship owners.

Minister Susi also hoped the media will take part in spreading awareness on the program, particularly with regard to the crew members of fishing ships who are not offered insurance facilities by the KKP.

Earlier, the Peoples Coalition for Fishery Justice (Kiara) had reminded the Indonesian government of the need to take a cue from Malaysia in implementing a policy for improving the welfare of fishermen.

"Licensed fishermen in Malaysia get a monthly allowance of 300 ringgits from the state," Kiara Secretary General Abdul Halim stated in November last year.

The fishermen also receive subsidized fuel allowance, regardless of whether they go fishing. This is apart from the living cost provided by the government.

The fishermen in Malaysia are also offered healthcare services free of charge at government hospitals. If the fishermen are killed in an accident, they will receive funds worth some two thousand ringgits that come under the management of the Malaysian fishery agency.


*RI, Australia to conclude trade agreement*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106027/ri-australia-to-conclude-trade-agreement

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Australian Trade, Tourism and Investment Minister Steven Ciobo is visiting Indonesia this week to conclude a free trade agreement with Indonesia, the Australian Embassy here said on its website on Monday.

"This week I am visiting Jakarta to build further momentum for concluding a free trade agreement with Indonesia," he said as quoted by the embassy on its official website.

He said that while Indonesia is Australias largest neighbour, a fellow G20 member and important regional partner, the Australian trade and economic relationship can and should be much stronger.

The Turnbull Government is seeking to build this relationship though the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA-CEPA). Negotiations, relaunched earlier this year, are making good progress.

IA-CEPA will create the framework for a new era of closer economic engagement between our countries and open new markets and opportunities for Australian businesses, primary producers and service providers

Indonesia has a population of more than 255 million, including a middle class of more than 45 million forecast to grow to 135 million by 2020, an opportunity to supply the growing needs of Indonesian consumers with Australian goods and services.

Increasing Australian exports, through trade with countries such as Indonesia, will create Australian jobs and drive economic growth.

"In Jakarta I will meet with Indonesias new Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita, new Chairman of the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Thomas Lembong and Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto," he said.

"During the visit, Minister Lukita and I will receive an updated report on trade priorities from the Indonesia-Australia Business Partnership Group," Minister Steven Ciobo said.

From Jakarta, he will travel to Vientiane, Laos for consultations with ASEAN trade ministers, the East Asia Summit Economic Ministers Meeting and the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership Ministerial Meeting



*Number of tourists visiting Bali increased by 18.59 percent*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106034/number-of-tourists-visiting-bali-increased-by-1859-percent

Denpasar, Bali (ANTARA News) - Bali welcomed 2.27 million foreign tourists during the first semester of 2016, 18.59 percent more than the previous years figure of 1.91 million tourists.

"A total of 2.23 tourists came by air directly through the Ngurah Rai Airport while the remaining 38,644 people come via the sea port," said the head of the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) of Bali, Adi Nugroho, in Denpasar on Monday.

The Bali Provincial Tourism Office has set a target of attracting as many as 4.2 million foreign tourists to the Dewata Island this year. In 2015, Bali received 4.001 million people, 6.24 percent more than previous year when 3.76 million people had arrived. The numbers are slightly above the target set at 4 million tourists.

Adi Nugroho said the month of June 2016 witnessed 405,835 people visiting Bali, 12.83 percent more than those who visited in the same month in 2015, and 2.86 percent more than the number of visitors coming in May this year.

Of the ten countries from where tourists mainly come to Bali, seven have seen a major increase in the numbers. The number of tourists arriving from the other three has decreased.

The seven countries from where significantly larger number of tourists arrived included Australia, that registered an increase of 10.43 percent, as 486,087 people arrived between January and June 2015 compared to 536,767 people arriving in the same period in 2016.

China came second as tourist numbers rose by 35.85 per cent, from 341,559 to 464,002. Similarly, 4.97 percent more Japanese tourists arrived with numbers going up from 104,246 to 109,424.

Great Britain contributed the fourth largest chunk of foreign tourists. The number of tourists from that country increased by 42.45 percent, up from 68,977 people arriving from January to June 2015 as 98,311 arrived in the same period in 2016.

While 59,509 tourists came from India in the same period in 2015, the number rose by 55.83 percent since 92,731 tourists came from the South Asian country this year in that period in 2016. The number of tourists from the United States grew by 32.50 percent, from 63,097 to 83,606 people, just as French tourists number increased by 26.79 percent from 53,128 to 67,362.

Adi Nugroho added that three other countries from where lesser number of tourists arrived were Malaysia, South Korea and Singapore. Malaysia contributed 9.08 percent less tourists. Compared to 98,658 tourists who came from Malaysia from January to June 2015, only 89,699 people arrived in the same period in 2016.

South Koreans number dropped 6.50 percent from 75,902 tourists to 70,971 while number of tourists from Singapore slipped 8.41 percent from 75,580 people to 69,224, said Adi Nugroho.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

The main problem ... Although BNM (Central Bank of Malaysia) have made relaxation in our regulation ... But, there is still no bank from Indonesia (in term of paid up capital and rating) can qualify to open their branch in Malaysia ... So, this mean that our bank regulation is more prudent than Indonesia ..

*BNM, Otoritas Jasa Keuangan ink regulatory cooperation deal *

KUALA LUMPUR: Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM) on Monday signed a bilateral agreement with Otoritas Jasa Keuangan under the Asean Banking Integration Framework (ABIF).

The agreement was signed by Bank Negara Malaysia governor Datuk Muhammad Ibrahim and Otoritas Jasa Keuangan Board of Commissioners Chairman Dr Muliaman D. Hadad, in conjunction with the 11th Meeting of the Annual Consultation between Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Indonesia President Joko Widodo.

BNM said in a statement here the agreement, which seeks to operationalise the earlier heads of agreement in 2014, would provide greater access and operational flexibility for Malaysian and Indonesian Qualified Asean Banks operating in the respective jurisdictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

UMNOPutra said:


> *BNM, Otoritas Jasa Keuangan ink regulatory cooperation deal *
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM) on Monday signed a bilateral agreement with Otoritas Jasa Keuangan under the Asean Banking Integration Framework (ABIF).
> 
> The agreement was signed by Bank Negara Malaysia governor Datuk Muhammad Ibrahim and Otoritas Jasa Keuangan Board of Commissioners Chairman Dr Muliaman D. Hadad, in conjunction with the 11th Meeting of the Annual Consultation between Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Indonesia President Joko Widodo.
> 
> BNM said in a statement here the agreement, which seeks to operationalise the earlier heads of agreement in 2014, would provide greater access and operational flexibility for Malaysian and Indonesian Qualified Asean Banks operating in the respective jurisdictions.


Good news for these two countries.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Will Propose Corporate Tax Cut After Tax Amnesty Program
Indonesia president Joko Widodo said the government will propose a cut in the corporate tax rate to improve competitiveness once a tax amnesty program expires.






"We are in a competitive era, if we are not brave, investors will leave," Widodo told reporters on Monday (01/08). The amnesty is due to expire at the end of March next year.

Widodo said the government was still calculating what the appropriate tax rate should be. The finance ministry has previously said tax may be lowered to 20 percent from 25 percent currently.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...ropose-corporate-tax-cut-tax-amnesty-program/_


Kampanye Tax Amnesti di JIExpo Kemayoran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Malaysia, Indonesia aim to double trade value*

The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Tue, August 2 2016 | 08:56 am



President Joko “Jokowi Widodo and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak hold a joint press conference after meeting at the State Palace in Jakarta on Monday. (Antara/Puspa Perwitasari)
*Topics*

Malaysia Tradebilateral-ties

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Bin Haji Tun Abdul Razak has said he wants to double trade with Indonesia to US$30 billion in the coming years.

Last year, trade between the two countries was valued at $16.6 billion. As of April this year, trade value reached $4.58 billion.

"Malaysia is Indonesia's second best investor and we want to boost trade to reach $30 billion in the following years," Najib said during a visit to the State Palace on Monday.

To meet the target, the two countries agreed to revitalize the Joint Trade and Investment Committee (JTIC) agreement, enhance business-to-business communication and expand market access.

The second JTIC was held in Jakarta on June 29-30 with several agreements signed, including on a review of the border trade agreement.

Malaysia is among the five top countries injecting foreign direct investment (FDI) into Indonesia after Singapore, Japan, the Netherlands and the United Kingdom, with a value of $1.78 billion in 448 projects.

Najib said the country wanted to increase investment in Indonesia, including in road and property projects. (dmr)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/02/malaysia-indonesia-aim-to-double-trade-value.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

CountStrike said:


> *Malaysia, Indonesia aim to double trade value*
> 
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Tue, August 2 2016 | 08:56 am
> 
> Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Bin Haji Tun Abdul Razak has said he wants to double trade with Indonesia to US$30 billion in the coming years.
> 
> Last year, trade between the two countries was valued at $16.6 billion. As of April this year, trade value reached $4.58 billion.
> 
> "Malaysia is Indonesia's second best investor and we want to boost trade to reach $30 billion in the following years," Najib said during a visit to the State Palace on Monday.
> 
> To meet the target, the two countries agreed to revitalize the Joint Trade and Investment Committee (JTIC) agreement, enhance business-to-business communication and expand market access.
> 
> The second JTIC was held in Jakarta on June 29-30 with several agreements signed, including on a review of the border trade agreement.
> 
> Malaysia is among the five top countries injecting foreign direct investment (FDI) into Indonesia after Singapore, Japan, the Netherlands and the United Kingdom, with a value of $1.78 billion in 448 projects.
> 
> Najib said the country wanted to increase investment in Indonesia, including in road and property projects. (dmr)



Malaysia is currently "core player" in palm oil plantation and banking in Indonesia with market share of 70% for palm oil plantation (owned by Malaysian) and almost 30% for banking (through May Bank and CIMB)...

Malaysia is also the largest trading partner of Indonesia in ASEAN....

Currently, almost 5 million TKI's (legal or illegal) worked in Malaysia. and these TKIs transferred at least USD5 billion of funds to their families (to feed almost 15 million people in Indonesia)) in Indonesia annually ...

So, it would be very nteresting to hear a news that President Jokowi invited and issued his approval to allow our corporates to make a join venture and/or to take over the majority ownership of your state banks (like BNI or Mandiri) and also your other state owned companies like Angkasa Pura I and II, PINDAD, PTPAL, PTDI, Pertamina, PLN, PGN,, Garuda, Jasa Marga, Hutama Karya, Waskata Karya, PELNI, and many others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

August 2, 2016 2:30 am JST
*Pertamina to buy stake in French oil giant, boost African footprint*
ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writer


JAKARTA -- Indonesian oil and gas company Pertamina has agreed to purchase a 24.53% interest in French peer Maurel & Prom in a deal estimated at nearly $200 million.

Pertamina, now fully owned by the government, will gain a greater presence in African oil and gas assets as the company aims to "enhance its upstream footprint around the world." Indonesia's largest oil company said Monday it will buy the stake in M&P from shareholder Pacifico at 4.20 euros ($4.70) per share, plus a potential 0.5 euro per share depending on crude oil prices next year.



Outside Indonesia, Pertamina owns oil and gas exploration and production assets in Algeria, Iraq and Malaysia.

M&P, which is listed on Euronext Paris, conducts most of its business in Africa via production in Gabon and Tanzania as well as through a 21.37% stake in Seplat Petroleum, a leading Nigerian operator.

"Our main approach to meet national energy needs is through acquisition of productive assets -- inside and outside the country," Pertamina spokeswoman Wianda Pusponegoro said Monday.

She said M&P's "highly experienced" teams are expected to contribute to the success of "this impressive stride" by Pertamina to ensure Indonesia's energy security. The deal comes as domestic oil production continues to decline.

M&P said Pertamina will make the French company its "international development platform."

Pacifico and Pertamina said the transaction is subject to approvals from the relevant regulatory authorities.

Pertamina also is in the process of acquiring state-owned listed Indonesian gas distributor Perusahaan Gas Negara. Indonesia's government is looking to group state-owned companies with similar business portfolios under the same holding company.

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Dea...e-in-French-oil-giant-boost-African-footprint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Tiremaker Multistrada Hosts Guinea President, Talks Export Deals






Jakarta.* Multistrada Arah Sarana, Indonesia's listed tire maker, hosted Guinea President Alpha Condé and his delegates at its plant on Monday (01/08) to discuss possible exporting deals.

"As the national tire producer, we have the capacity to produce 28,500 car tires per day and 16,000 motorcycle tires per day at Multistrada's 55-hectare plant in Cikarang," Multistrada Arah Sarana deputy president director Sukarman said.

Multistrada exports tires to the United States, Europe, Japan, Southeast Asia, Australia and the Middle East, but is yet to export to the West African country.

Guinea, home of around 12 million people, imported $22.8 million worth of tires last year from all over the world, proving itself a lucrative market for tire makers, according to data provided by Multistrada.

President Alpha Condé is in Jakarta to attend the 12th World Islamic Economic Forum, which aims to foster economic cooperation within the Muslim world.

*Indonesia has been trying to diversify its export destinations for natural commodities and manufactured goods to counter weak demand from major markets like China, Japan, the United States and Europe.*

Indonesia has been selling more goods to Guinea than importing from it, making the country a potential trade partner for improving export performance.

Total trade between both countries reached $44.1 million in 2015, down 11.21 percent from 2014, data from the Ministry of Trade showed. In January-May this year, Indonesia exported $13.6 million worth of goods to Guinea and imported $526,600.
http://thejakartaglobe.beritasatu.c...romotes-local-tire-industry-guinea-president/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Australia receive report from businesses*
Selasa, 2 Agustus 2016 20:26 WIB | 93 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita and his Australian counterpart Steven Ciobo met the Indonesia-Australia Business Partnership Group (IA-BPG), which was re-launched earlier this year.

"Today, I will meet Indonesian Minister for Trade Enggartiasto Lukita, as we work towards realizing a free trade agreement," Minister Ciobo noted in a press release received in Jakarta on Tuesday.

The outcome of the Economic Partnership Agreement has resulted in the reactivation of the IA-BPG, which serves as a platform to bring together businesses from both countries.

Recommendations from the group, which comprise Indonesian and Australian Chambers of Commerce, Apindo, Ai Group, Indonesia-Australia and Australia-Indonesia Business Councils, will help offer future momentum and encourage negotiations for establishing the agreement, the minister affirmed.

The report received today, which is a follow up to the original report released in 2012, provides detailed information on opportunities to further strengthen relations between Indonesia and Australia in terms of trade and investment.

"The group, representing Indonesian and Australian businesses working together, has delivered a shared view of the potential significant commercial, trade, and economic benefits that the agreement can deliver, and it reflects the spirit of the Partnership Agreements negotiations," the minister remarked.

The report received today contains recommendations of partnership initiatives to develop several areas in Indonesia, including red meat and cattle, financial services cooperation, and collaboration in fashion, jewelry, and other creative industries.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106039/indonesia-australia-receive-report-from-businesses

*Tax amnesty not only for conglomerates: Jokowi*
Selasa, 2 Agustus 2016 00:36 WIB | 777 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said tax amnesty is offered not only to conglomerates but also to small and medium enterprises. 

"Tax amnesty policy concerns only taxation. Dont politicize the policy," Jokowi said addressing around 10,000 business leaders attending the government campaign to socialize the tax amnesty program. 

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati, Chief Commissioner of the Financial Service Authority (OJK) Muliaman Hadad, general chairman of the Indonesian Business Association (Apindo) Haryadi Sukamdani, Attorney General H.M. Prasetyo, Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian and head of the Indonesian Financial Transaction Reports and Analysis Center (PPATK) M. Jusuf were also present to accompany the president. 

Jokowi said the opportunity is open only until March 2017 to make use of the tax amnesty policy as in 2018, tax information will be all open between countries. 

He guaranteed the confidentiality of data about tax payers using the tax amnesty program. 

"The data may not be used for legal investigation and may not be given to anyone. One found leaking the data is facing a punishment of up to 5 years in jail," he warned. 

He said support from law enforcement agencies including the attorney general, police chief and head of PPATK is clear for the tax amnesty policy. 

The president said with the tax amnesty the country could hope to finance its development program with funds from the private sector. 

"Construction of toll roads, and seaports do not have to be financed with funds from the state budget. The state funds could then be used more for rural development, health care , educations, etc. That is the program," he said. 

He also said the national currency rupiah would also gain more strength as a result of the tax amnesty policy.

"The rupiah value would be controlled by the central bank that our exports would be more competitive," he added.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106030/tax-amnesty-not-only-for-conglomerates-jokowi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Industry minister strengthens Indonesia-Switzerland cooperation*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...strengthens-indonesia-switzerland-cooperation

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto has strived to strengthen the cooperation between Indonesia and Switzerland in the industry sector.

The cooperation show a significant growth since the establishment of the diplomatic relationship between the two countries in 1952.

"Switzerland has chosen Indonesia as one of the priority countries in economic cooperation, including partnership in the industry sector," said Hartarto in a press conference in Jakarta, Tuesday.

In terms of capital investment, Switzerland placed Indonesia in the fourth place in the list of priority investment destination in Asia.

Ministry of Industry noted that in 2015 the value of Indonesia-Switzerland trade experienced a significant increase of 124 percent compared to the year prior as it reaches US$1.7 billion.

"Meanwhile, Indonesias export to Switzerland reached US$1.07 billion and Indonesias import from Switzerland reached US$0.63 billion," he revealed.

In the future, the Minister is confident that the economic cooperation between the two countries will only get stronger as the Swiss government has stated their willingness to support Indonesia in the industry sector, especially Small and Medium Industries (SMIs), agriculture industry and the implementation of vocational education.

"Switzerland is one of the European countries with an advanced industry sector and Indonesia needs to learn about the usage of technology and the development of human resources for industrial purposes that are implemented by the country," he said exuding optimism.

Hartarto also encourage Swiss businesspersons to invest more in Indonesia especially in the pharmacy, bio-energy and manufacturing sectors.

"This is one of the efforts to execute President Joko Widodos directives regarding industrial equalization in the regions outside of Java islands as well as border areas," he added.

On the same occasion, the Industry Minister expressed his appreciation towards Swiss government and businesspersons who have been contributing to Indonesias industrial development.

"We will open partnership opportunities that will be beneficial for both parties," he reiterated.

Similar statements were also made by Swiss Ambassador for Indonesia Yvonne Baumann who deliver his appreciation towards Indonesias government for establishing economic policy packages that ease the Swiss investors way to do business in Indonesia.

"Up until today some 150 Swiss corporations are operating in Indonesia, absorbing up to 60,000 local labor. We are hoping to continue to be business partners for the corporations in Indonesia," he explained.

Yvonne admitted that Indonesia have an alluring market potentials due to its large number of citizens.

"It makes sense that a lot of countries are interested in establishing partnership (with Indonesia), including Switzerland," he added.

Meanwhile, a spokesperson from the International Access Development in the Ministry Harjanto said that the economic cooperation between the two countries have been implemented in a number of sectors including cultivation, tourism, agriculture, education and aviation industries.

The bilateral relationship that continue to grow stronger is marked by the implementation of work initiatives that are beneficial for both parties.

"At the moment, Comprehensive Economic Partnership between Indonesia and Switzerland is being negotiated in the form of Indonesia and European Free Trade Association (EFTA), where Switzerland is a member," he said.

The negotiation is compiled in a package named Indonesia-EFTA Comprehensive Partnership Agreement (IE-CEPA).

"We are hoping that the negotiation will go on smoothly and create economic benefits for both countries," Harjanto concluded.



*Pertamina acquires French oil company*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/02/pertamina-acquires-french-oil-company.html

State-owned energy giant PT Pertamina announced on Monday the acquisition of France-based oil company Maurel et Prom with the purchase of 24.53 percent of its shares from Pacifico.

Pertamina vice president of corporate communications Wianda Pusponegoro said the acquisition was part of Pertamina's strategy to bolster its upstream footprint around the world.

"This impressive step demonstrates Pertamina’s strong commitment to ensure Indonesia’s energy security," Wianda said Monday.

Pertamina signed an agreement with Pacifico to purchase 24.53 percent of Pacifico's share in Maurel et Prom for a price of 4.20 euros per share plus a potential 0.50 euro earn-out per share.

The earn-out will be paid if, from Jan. 1 to Dec. 1, 2017, the Brent price remains above US$65 per barrel during all trading days within a period of 90 consecutive calendar days. The completion of the transaction is subject to regulatory approval from relevant authorities.

Maurel et Prom is an independent oil company engaged in the extraction and production of hydrocarbons, listed on Euronext Paris and headquartered in Paris with a market capitalization of 550 million euros.

The group carries out most of its business in Africa through the exploitation of onshore production assets in Gabon and Tanzania, as well as a 21.37 percent stake in Seplat Petroleum, one of the leading indigenous operators in Nigeria with a production of 43.4kboe/d in 2015.



*Indonesia eyes more economic cooperation with Morocco*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-more-economic-cooperation-with-morocco.html

Indonesia aims to increase cooperation with Morocco amid growing economic ties between the two countries, a minister said on Saturday.

Economic ties with Morocco are "expanding and encouraging", Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljuno said, explaining that trade between the two countries reached US$ 214.32 million in 2015.

“We will jointly explore opportunities to enhance economic cooperation between the two countries," he said at the Moroccan National Day reception in Jakarta on Saturday night.

Morocco is Indonesia’s seventh-biggest trading partner in Africa. With its more than $100 billion gross domestic product (GDP) and population of 35 million people, the regional power in North Africa is a promising market as well as a gateway to both African and European countries for Indonesian products and investment, as it is located less than 100 kilometers from Spain.

Indonesia's exports to Morocco over the years include palm oil, furniture, coal, spices, garments and glassware. In recent years, Indonesia added more products to its exports to the North African country such as instant noodles, green tea and coffee.

Publicly listed food giant Indofood is building a US$5 million instant noodle factory in Morocco, its largest factory outside Indonesia, set to begin operation in September or October, Basuki said.

Morocco also serves as an important partner in Indonesia's agricultural sector as it is home to more than 70 percent of world’s phosphate, a main ingredient in fertilizers and reserves. Indonesia imports phosphate, fertilizers, chemicals, oranges, iron and steel products from the country.

Echoing a similar view, Moroccan Ambassador to Indonesia Mohamed Majdi praised relations between the two countries, calling them “excellent”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI, Qatar discuss increased investment*
Rabu, 3 Agustus 2016 01:02 WIB | 462 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) received Qatari Economic and Trade Minister Sheikh Ahmed bin Jassim Al Thani at the Merdeka Palace here on Tuesday to discuss a variety of potentials to increase Qatari investment in Indonesia.

"The most important thing is the investment sector. As we all know Qatar has the highest sovereign wealth fund in the world. There has been high commitment on the part of Qatar to further increase its investment in Indonesia," Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said at the Merdeka Palace here on Tuesday.

President Jokowi received a courtesy call from Sheikh Ahmed at the Merdeka Palace at around 04.00 p.m. local time, an ANTARA journalist observed.

Retno said most of Qatari companies currently invest in the telecommunication, banking and retail sectors in Indonesia.

The president also briefed the Qatari minister on 12 economic policy packages the government has issued since September 2015 to ensure the ease of doing business and investing in Indonesia.

"We plan to send an Indonesian delegation particularly to disseminate the 12 economic reform packages," Retno said.

At the 30-minute meeting, both Jokowi and Ahmed also agreed to hold a joint commission meeting in 2017. 

"The meeting is aimed at following up on the result of the Indonesian delegations visit (to Qatar) which will take place later this year," the foreign minister said.

Also on Tuesday, the president received two senior officials from Malaysia and Jordan who came to Indonesia for the 12th World Islamic Economic Forum (WIEF) held at the Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) from August 2 to 4. (*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106047/ri-qatar-discuss-increased-investment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia, Malaysia mull to establish World Sharia stock market center*
August 3, 2016
By Philippine News Agency/Xinhua

JAKARTA, August 2 — *Executives of Indonesian and Malaysian stock markets signed on Tuesday a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) *document on the *establishment of a World Sharia Stock Market Center*, aimed at spurring growth potential of Sharia financial market particularly in stock market.

Signing of the document was c*onducted by Indonesia Stock Exchange President Director Tito Sulistio and his Malaysian counterpart Tajuddin Bin Atan on the first day of 12th World Islamic Economic Forum (WIEF) *held in Indonesia’s capital landmark convention center of JCC.

“Through the cooperation, we expect Indonesian and Malaysian stock markets would continue their joint efforts in developing Sharia portfolio instruments and Sharia products in stock market which would eventually become the references in global level,” Tito said on the sidelines of the signing ceremony.

Besides serving as the center to develop Sharia products and portfolios for stock markets, the planned *World Sharia Stock Market Center would also serve as a research and development center to create micro market structure for global Sharia stock market.*

“Besides that, we also planned to make the center the place to train human resources working in Sharia stock markets to become competent, professional and skillful persons in the industry and becoming the ultimate gate to issue Sharia portfolios for global market,”Tito added.

In 2014, global Sharia financial market was estimated to have USD 1. 81 trillion of assets or 9.69 percent higher than that of a year earlier that stood at USD 1.65 trillion, according to a report compiled by State of the Global Islamic Economy published in 2015.

Of that 2014 figure, USD 295 billion was the outstanding value of Islamic bonds that saw 6 percent growth annually.

*Global Sharia financial market was estimated to expand to USD 3.24 trillion by 2020. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

patu said:


> What about natuna?Have any new info?



Diminta Garap Blok East Natuna, Pertamina: Kami Ambil Minyaknya Dulu
PT Pertamina (Persero) diminta Pemerintah segera melakukan aktivitas di kawasan Blok East Natuna. Selain dikarenakan cadangan gas dan minyaknya yang melimpah, aktivitas yang dilakukan di wilayah ini nantinya dapat menjadi pembuktian eksistensi Indonesia terhadap perairan yang tengah jadi polemik itu.

*Natuna Gas & Oil field*





Direktur Utama Pertamina, Dwi Soetjipto, mengatakan pihaknya sudah menyatakan komitmen untuk menggarap blok migas tersebut. Namun dengan kompleksitas pengelolaan gas karbon CO2 di East Natuna, membuat Pertamina harus mengakali tekhnologi sekaligus investasi yang terbilang lebih mahal ketimbang blok-blok lainnya.

"Jalan keluar yang sudah ditetapkan Kementerian ESDM kita mulai dengan minyaknya dulu. Dan memang utilisasi, kita akan segera bergerak ambil minyaknya dulu. Sementara gasnya mungkin akan didiskusikan lagi,"

readmore: _http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...st-natuna-pertamina-kami-ambil-minyaknya-dulu_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Thanks bro.


----------



## kaka404

Soekarno-Hatta's new Terminal 3 to open Aug. 9

Ayomi Amindoni
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Wed, August 3 2016 | 11:21 am



Passengers wait for their departure in one of boarding halls of Terminal 3 Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Banten, recently. State airport operator Angkasa Pura II said that the new terminal was scheduled to operate fully on Aug. 9.(The Jakarta Post/wienda parwitasari)
Topics
State airport operator Angkasa Pura II (AP II) has set Aug. 9 as the start of operations for the newly built Terminal 3 at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, following the Transportation Ministry’s evaluation of the terminal expansion.

National carrier Garuda Indonesia will start serving domestic flights through the new terminal, AP II's head of corporate secretary and legal, Agus Haryadi, said on Tuesday.

"Coordination is ongoing with all stakeholders, especially Airnav Indonesia and Garuda Indonesia, to ensure the operation runs smoothly. We are optimistic the operation of Terminal 3 will be able to support the existing terminals in accommodating passenger traffic so as to improve service and convenience at Soekarno-Hatta Airport," Agus said in a statement.


Garuda Indonesia corporate communications head Benny S. Butarbutar added that the carrier would initially only use the terminal for domestic flights, but in the future the terminal would also serve international flights.

"Garuda expects that all customers will be able to enjoy our facility and service standard improvement through the new terminal with a capacity of 25 million passengers," he said. (dmr)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/03/soekarno-hattas-new-terminal-3-to-open-aug-9.html
still waiting for the railway to finished....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Jokowi and Sri Lankan PM Discuss Anti-Terrorism, Procuring Indonesian Goods*






*Jakarta.* President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo met with Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe in an effort to strengthen Indonesia's bilateral partnership with Sri Lanka, at the Merdeka Palace, Jakarta on Wednesday (03/08).

Discussions between Jokowi and Wickremesinghe focused on anti-terrorism and exporting Indonesian-made train carriages to Sri Lanka.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, who was also at the meeting, said that both leaders agreed to enhance anti-terrorism and anti-extremism efforts.

“With every discussion on countering extremism, radicalism and terrorism, Indonesia is always at the forefront to [foster] partnerships, being the largest Muslim country in the world and at the same being tolerant and capable of practicing moderate Islam,” Retno said in a statement.

*Transportation*

*Jokowi also personally addressed the media saying that he had offered to export Indonesian-made train wagons to Sri Lanka, adding that Indonesia is already currently exporting its products to Bangladesh through state-owned train manufacturer, Industri Kereta Api (INKA).

“We are sending train wagons from INKA to Bangladesh. Now, we have pitched the idea to Sri Lankan [officials], requesting that Prime Minister Ranil give attention to Indonesian products and he seems to have given the green light,” Jokowi said.*

The president said this marks the first step in Indonesia’s efforts to penetrate potential foreign markets in exporting Indonesian goods, with the hope to penetrate larger markets in the future.

“We are in a position to study several potential countries [to export Indonesian goods], but we have never penetrated their markets, and this is what we have begun to do,” Jokowi explained.

In May this year, Jokowi met with Sri Lankan President, Maithripala Sirisena, during a work visit to Japan, where Jokowi discussed Indonesia’s interest to participate in Sri Lanka’s economic development, with particular interest in Sri Lanka procuring Indonesian-made train carriages.
http://thejakartaglobe.beritasatu.c...ss-anti-terrorism-procuring-indonesian-goods/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Central bank against credits for motor vehicles without down payment*
Kamis, 4 Agustus 2016 15:05 WIB | 550 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia said it does not agree with plan of the Financial Service Authority (OJK) to scrap regulation requiring financing companies to provide motor vehicle credit without down payment. 

In September 2013, the central bank issued a regulation requiring a 25 percent advance payment for motorcycles and 30 percent for non commercial four wheel motor vehicles.The advance payment is 20 percent for the purchase of commercial four wheel motor vehicles. 

The central bank issued the regulation to prevent an increase on non performing credits (NPL) amid the economic slowdown.

Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo said for the sake of prudential aspect financing companies are not advised to finance motor vehicle purchases without down payment.

"There is always down payment in financing," Agus said here on Wednesday night. 

Agus said he had not been informed of the plan directly by OJK, adding he planned to seek a meeting with OJK to discuss the plan. 

Bank Indonesias Executive Director for Macro Economy and Monetary Affairs Juda Agung said the policy scrapping down payment regulation could result in a rebound in automotive market. 

"But , it is necessary to consider the risk of a rise in NPL, which is potential to undermine the healthiness of the financing companies. We must be careful in maintaining balance between financial stability and growth," he said. 

Last week, OJK announced plan to scrap the regulation requiring advanced payment for the purchases of motor vehicles with credit.

However, only those - corporate or individual clients - having good track record, are entitled to the facility and not all financing companies are allowed to give the facility, an OJK executive Firdaus Djaelani said.

Only financing companies having low NPL of less than 1 percent in three consecutive months are allowed to give the facility, Firdaus added. 

He said the policy is to help recover automotive market, which has been hit by slump as a result of the advance payment restriction amid falling purchasing power of the people. 

"We want to lift the automotive industry from the deep slump, but indirectly we also want to boost financing industry," he said.

He said OJK would announce a regulation to provide a legal basis for the decision this month. 

He said OJK would likely start authorizing only 10-15 of 270 financing companies to give the facility of offering financing without down payment.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...edits-for-motor-vehicles-without-down-payment

*Arabian investor to build Muslim resort in Lombok*
Kamis, 4 Agustus 2016 15:02 WIB | 503 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Akmal Saleem, an investor from Saudi Arabia, will build an Islamic tourist resort for Muslim holidaymakers on one of the islands in Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara Province.

"This resort will be built for Muslim families around the world, so they can enjoy their holidays but still experience a spiritual ambience," CEO of Maarij Capital of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia stated here on Thursday.

Akmal could not provide details on the land area required for developing the Muslim holiday resort, but he did speak about some of the facilities on offer, such as hotels, resorts, restaurants, and swimming pools, all of which would be built based on the Islamic concept. 

"We will build a hotel for Muslim families, halal restaurants, and indoor swimming pool for women," he said, adding that the resort will also house a library for Muslim tourists.

Akmal remarked that the holiday resort would be located on a private island with a beach area for women where the entry of men would be prohibited.

"There will also be a special beach for men and the one for families. All of them will be located apart from each other," he explained.

Akmal admitted that he had developed a liking for Lombok and Mataram after visiting the regions.

Akmal expressed greater confidence in investing in halal tourism in Lombok after learning that it had been awarded the Worlds Best Halal Honeymoon Destination and the Worlds Best Halal Tourism Destination at the World Halal Travel Award in Abu Dhabi, the United Arab Emirates, in 2015. 

Akmal hoped the Muslim tourist site will be ready by the end of 2017 or early 2018.

He has invited all, both individuals and companies, to take part in the construction of the Muslim tourist resort project in Lombok.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106081/arabian-investor-to-build-muslim-resort-in-lombok


----------



## Nike

*Community-based initiatives driving growth in Indonesia`s Islamic financial industry*
Kamis, 4 Agustus 2016 20:27 WIB | 261 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Islamic finance industry in Indonesia has largely grown as a result of community-based initiatives, Head of Islamic Finance at Thomson Reuters Mustafa Adil stated here on Thursday.

"Unlike other countries, the Islamic finance industry in Indonesia is growing due to the initiatives taken by the community, which has developed unique Islamic financial institutions, such as rural Islamic banks, retail sukuk, Hajj funds, and other innovative social finance initiatives," he affirmed.

Although Indonesia has only 131 sharia scholars, which is still less than 205 in Malaysia, there are 150 Islamic financial institutions in the country. This number exceeds Malaysia, which has 100 Islamic financial institutions, Mustafa noted.

He added that even Bangladesh, with 174 Islamic economic scholars, has only 50 Islamic financial institutions.

According to Mustafa, a strong correlation exists between the number of sharia scholars and the comprehensiveness of Islamic finance regulations in a country. In this case, Indonesia has strong Islamic finance regulations and ranks second to Malaysia.

Mustafa pointed out that Indonesias abundant natural resources and strategic geographical location offers huge opportunities for economic growth, particularly for the Islamic finance industry.

Sharia system-based business sectors continue to grow worldwide, one of which is the halal food industry.

Thomson Reuters has ranked Indonesia as the top Muslim consumer food expenditure market, with a value of US$157.6 billion in 2014.

"Now with the development and implementation of sharia economic regulations by the government, the Islamic finance industry is expected to grow into a strong and sustainable sector without losing the unique values of Islamic products and services," Mustafa added.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...owth-in-indonesias-islamic-financial-industry

*Coordinating economic ministry launches urban logistics workshop program*
Kamis, 4 Agustus 2016 20:57 WIB | 176 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs launched an urban logistics workshop program to explore logistic issues for boosting the efficiency of export trade and products from the suburban to the urban areas.

"We might be slightly late, but we still need to start deeply exploring logistic issues," said Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution during the launch of an Urban Logistics and Land Transportation Management Workshop for Leaders and Specialists in Indonesia in Jakarta, Thursday.

The program is a result of the partnership between the Ministry, The Logistic Institute-Asia Pacific National University of Singapore, Indonesian Logistic Association and Temasek Foundation and aims to gain the knowledge and capability of mid-level and senior officials in central and regional governments, State Owned and Aerial Owned Enterprises (BUMN/BUMD) and researchers.

The partnership program will continue for 30 months starting April this year as an execution of the Presidents Regulation number 26 in 2012 related to the National Logistic System Development Blueprint.

In his speech, Darmin said efficient urban logistics will increase the quality of trade and economic activities.

Urban logistics itself has a lot to do with the observation of humans, goods and information effectiveness that is aimed towards the enhancement of the peoples quality of life.

Darmin noted that urban logistics is an issue that has not been handled properly.

"The issues include congestion and disorderly traffic that causes a monetary burden, land limitation and fuel consumption resulting in pollution," he revealed.

The minister hopes that the workshop will be able to spark peoples interest regarding urban logistics and can be help start the establishment of an urban logistics study that is yet to be fully explored in Indonesia.

Temasek Foundation Chairman Goh Geok Khim hopes that the workshop program can identify the useful aspects that help elevating Indonesias urban logistics.

"It should also be a lesson in implementing transportation system policies in the cities. The proficiency that can be established through this program needs the commitment to later be applied to the public," he concluded.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...try-launches-urban-logistics-workshop-program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian population opens up broader digital business opportunities*
Kamis, 4 Agustus 2016 12:12 WIB | 554 Views
Pewarta: Libertina Widyamurti Ambari




Shinta Dhanuwardoyo. (twitter.com)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias 250 million population opens up broader digital technology-based business opportunities, Shinta Dhanuwardoyo, a digital technology entrepreneur, stated here on Thursday on the sidelines of the 12th World Islamic Economic Forum (WIEF).

"In addition, almost half of Indonesias population is under 30 years of age, so business opportunities in the field of digital technology are getting bigger," she said.

However, Dhanuwardoyo pointed out that the development of digital technology in Indonesia was facing three major constraints.

The obstacles are the lack of infrastructure to support development and use of digital technology, the governments policy on digital businesses being not yet available, and the lack of human resources in such a field.

"If we can overcome these constraints, I believe Indonesia can become a major player in digital-based businesses at the regional and even international levels," the founder of the first internet company in Indonesia affirmed.

She believes that synergy between the government and entrepreneurs is the right step to accelerate the development of digital businesses, one of which is the program named "1000 digital startup," which is being implemented by the Coordinating Ministry for Economy and the Ministry of Communication and Information Technology.

The program is expected to help in creating one thousand startup companies in the country, with an investment of US$10 billion by 2020.

Dhanuwardoyo has been named among the 99 most powerful women in Indonesias technology industry by Globe Asia.

Dhanuwardoyo has also set up Svata, which is a nonprofit organization that bridges the knowledge gap between the Silicon Valley and Indonesias technology ecosystem.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/A014) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ens-up-broader-digital-business-opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RI passes Federal Aviation Administration standard
Indonesia has passed the safety and security standard of the US-based Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), a Transportation Ministry official said.






The FAA has upgraded Indonesias aviation rating from category 2 to category 1 after completing all phases of assessment, the Director of Airworthiness and Plane Operations of the Directorate General of Air Transportation at the Transportation Ministry, Mohammad Alwi, said here on Thursday.

"After 10 years of efforts, we finally passed it and the US ambassador has congratulated me on it," he said.

Alwi said the FAA will officially present a certificate of aviation rating to Indonesia this week.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106099/ri-passes-federal-aviation-administration-standard


----------



## MarveL

*




*

*Guinea invites Indonesia to invest in agriculture, mining*
Jakarta | Thu, August 4 2016 | 06:46 pm





\
_Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi speaks during a hearing at the House of Representatives in Jakarta recently. (Antara/-)_

Guinea has invited Indonesia to invest in its agricultural and mining sectors as part of efforts to further boost ties between the two countries, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi has said.

"Guinea is rich in mineral resources such as bauxite and gold. The President of Guinea has asked Indonesian investors to invest in the two fields [the agricultural and mining sectors]," Retno told reporters after a bilateral meeting between President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Guinean President Alpha Condé at the State Palace on Wednesday.

During his visit to Indonesia, Condé also visited a number of Indonesian companies such as those involved in the soy sauce industry, the banking industry and the defense industry, Retno added.

"President Jokowi has encouraged both countries to boost trade in the future,” Retno said. (dmr)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ndonesia-to-invest-in-agriculture-mining.html


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> Diminta Garap Blok East Natuna, Pertamina: Kami Ambil Minyaknya Dulu
> PT Pertamina (Persero) diminta Pemerintah segera melakukan aktivitas di kawasan Blok East Natuna. Selain dikarenakan cadangan gas dan minyaknya yang melimpah, aktivitas yang dilakukan di wilayah ini nantinya dapat menjadi pembuktian eksistensi Indonesia terhadap perairan yang tengah jadi polemik itu.
> 
> *Natuna Gas & Oil field*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direktur Utama Pertamina, Dwi Soetjipto, mengatakan pihaknya sudah menyatakan komitmen untuk menggarap blok migas tersebut. Namun dengan kompleksitas pengelolaan gas karbon CO2 di East Natuna, membuat Pertamina harus mengakali tekhnologi sekaligus investasi yang terbilang lebih mahal ketimbang blok-blok lainnya.
> 
> "Jalan keluar yang sudah ditetapkan Kementerian ESDM kita mulai dengan minyaknya dulu. Dan memang utilisasi, kita akan segera bergerak ambil minyaknya dulu. Sementara gasnya mungkin akan didiskusikan lagi,"



Give it exploration to PETRONAS .. we have money, technology and experience to manage this field ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's Q2 GDP Grows 5.18%, Stronger Than Expected
Indonesia's economy grew a faster-than-expected 5.18 percent in the second quarter from a year earlier, thanks to higher commodity prices and stronger consumption. On Friday, the statistics bureau said Indonesia's gross domestic product expanded 5.18 percent in the second quarter. A Reuters poll forecast 5.00 percent.






The statistics bureau revised annual growth in the first quarter to 4.91 percent from 4.92 percent.

"Global commodity prices improved particularly in the second quarter, compared to the first," Suryamin, the bureau chief said, citing higher crude oil prices in April-June.

Also, he said second quarter agricultural production was good.

Low global commodity prices have hurt Indonesia for years, denting export earnings, investment, state revenue and people's purchasing power.

In 2015, economic growth slowed for the fifth straight year, reaching 4.8 percent, the weakest pace since the global financial crisis.

Household consumption, relatively resilient throughout the slowdown, gained in the second quarter as people spent more money at the start of the Muslim fasting month, which this year began in June.

Government spending rose too, helping lift growth in the second quarter. But investment remained soft, growing slower on a yearly basis in the second quarter compared to the first.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesias-q2-gdp-grows-5-18-stronger-expected/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

UMNOPutra said:


> Give it exploration to PETRONAS .. we have money, technology and experience to manage this field ...


Ha ha ha


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Agreements Worth $900m Signed During 12th WIEF in Jakarta
The 12th World Islamic Economic Forum, which took place in Jakarta this week, helped inked some $900 million worth of agreements and set an attendance record, the organizers said during the closing on Thursday (08/04). Eleven agreements in various sectors, ranging from ports, the halal industry, stock exchanges, industrial estates and startup companies, worth nearly $900 million, were signed during the three-day forum that started on Tuesday.






The forum – which brought together state leaders, top company executives, academics and scholars, professionals, innovators and investors – was attended by 4,200 people from 73 countries, the WIEF said in a statement.

"During these past three days, the forum has provided a high-level platform for prominent global government leaders, captains of industry, academics, professionals, innovators and investors to explore opportunities for business partnerships in the Muslim World," Indonesia Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said in her closing remarks.






With the theme "Decentralizing Growth, Empowering Future Businesses," the forum sought to explore the crucial role of the way micro, small and medium enterprises drive growth in economies around the world.

"During the three-day engagement, we have witnessed how participants from many parts of the world got to know each other better, shared their brilliant ideas, performed their best creative works," the minister said.






She added that this has resulted in business agreements exchanged, including the signing of memoranda of understanding by Indonesian corporations in various areas.

The Indonesian government also took advantage of this year's event to launch its national shariah finance architecture master plan.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/agreements-worth-900m-signed-12th-wief-jakarta/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

Lol.. UMNO Fansboy Deluded...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia, West African Countries Broker $4.6m in Deals
The Trade Ministry has secured contracts worth $4.6 million in total transactions for pharmaceuticals and paper products in two West African countries, in a bid to develop a market in the region, a senior official said on Thursday (08/04). 






The Indonesian officials — represented by the directorate general for national export development (Ditjen PEN), the Embassy in Abuja, Nigeria, and the Indonesia Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) — embarked on a five-day roadshow beginning July 25 in Nigeria and Ghana. The party met with traders, media officials and banking and financial institutions. 

"We secured $2.4 million transactions from Nigeria, while we won $2.2 million worth transaction from Ghana," Ari Satria Ditjen PEN secretary general at the Trade Ministry said in a statement.

Seven companies attended: Phapros, Pajajaran Prima Boga, Sanfood Prima Makmur, Pabrik Kertas Tjiwi Kimia, PIM Pharmaceuticals, Promosia Indonesia and Dua Kelinci.

"We need to seize the big potential market in Nigeria and Ghana as those countries are the biggest non-traditional markets in West Africa," Ari said, adding that Indonesian products could attract more consumers in the region.

Over the last five years, total trade transactions between Indonesia and Nigeria increased 2.41 percent. In 2015, the total of non oil and gas transaction between the two countries reached $449 million, while Indonesian exports to Nigeria recorded $445 million in the same year.

Total trade transactions between Indonesia and Ghana saw a 2.19 percent increase in the last five years, while total trade between the two was recorded at $180.76 million. Indonesian exports to Ghana in 2015 recorded $158.38 million.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesia-west-african-countries-broker-4-6m-deals/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

*RI passes Federal Aviation Administration standard*






Quote:
Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has passed the safety and security standard of the US-based Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), a Transportation Ministry official said.

The FAA has upgraded Indonesias aviation rating from category 2 to category 1 after completing all phases of assessment, the Director of Airworthiness and Plane Operations of the Directorate General of Air Transportation at the Transportation Ministry, Mohammad Alwi, said here on Thursday.

"After 10 years of efforts, we finally passed it and the US ambassador has congratulated me on it," he said.

Alwi said the FAA will officially present a certificate of aviation rating to Indonesia this week.

"After we have seen four ministers and four director generals being replaced, the efforts were finally successful. I have told Jonan (former Transportation Minister Ignatius Jonan) that I have accomplished my duties for the FAA," he said.

Alwi said the then Transportation Minister had threatened to dismiss him if he failed to improve the countrys aviation rating.

With Indonesia passing the FAA safety and security standard, Indonesian airlines will now be allowed to resume flights to the United States.

One of the Indonesian airlines, which will benefit from the rating, is national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia, he said.

*Garuda Indonesia President Director M Arif Wibowo had said earlier that the state airline will open flight routes linking Jakarta to New York and Los Angeles in 2017.(*)*
*source*


----------



## UMNOPutra

Finally Malaysia give "special treatment" to Bank Mandiri .. even .. All know that Mandiri can;t qualify to open its branch in Malaysia (in term pf capital and its rating) under our bank regulation 

Tak apelah .. Most important ...Saudara Serumpun memang harus distimewakan .. Betol ... Hahahaha
-------
*Bank Mandiri will open its Branch in Malaysia Soon*
JAKARTA -- Indonesian state lender Bank Mandiri is moving swiftly to open branch offices in neighboring Malaysia following the recent signing of a deal between the two countries' financial authorities.

Indonesia's Financial Services Authority, known as OJK, and Bank Negara Malaysia, the central bank of Malaysia, on Monday signed an agreement allowing three Indonesian banks to operate branches in Malaysia, and vice versa.

While two Malaysian banks -- CIMB and Malayan Banking -- have already established a significant presence in Indonesia, the same cannot be said for Indonesian banks in Malaysia.

Mandiri, Indonesia's largest lender by assets, is the only Indonesian bank with a presence in the neighboring country, where it maintains a remittance office. The bank has in the past complained about Malaysia's strict regulations on capital requirements, among other regulations for foreign banks wanting to enter the country.

OJK said the new deal is aimed at reducing "inequality of access" in the two markets.

"We will act fast to grab this opportunity," Mandiri's corporate secretary Rohan Hafas told reporters on Wednesday. "We're planning to immediately apply for a full license to operate fully in Malaysia."

Hafas said Mandiri expects to meet Bank Negara Malaysia's capital requirement of 300 million Malaysian ringgit ($74 million) by the end of the year -- 100 million ringgit of which is "to be deposited as soon as possible."

Mandiri is not necessarily eyeing the Malaysian market. Rather, it is targeting more fee-based income from remittance services for Indonesian migrant workers, as well as from trade activities involving Indonesian businesses.

There are nearly 800,000 registered Indonesian workers in Malaysia -- mostly employed as domestic helpers or in plantations. Migrant workers remitted $979 million from Malaysia to Indonesia in the five months to May, according to data from Indonesia's migrant worker placement agency.

"We will only open branch offices in several locations -- where Indonesian migrant worker communities are concentrated, and perhaps in a central business district where there are a lot of trade activities involving Indonesian businesses," Hafas said.


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Economic Growth Accelerates*
Southeast Asia’s largest economy grows 5.18% on-year in the second quarter, beating expectations




A highway under construction in Jakarta. More development projects got off ground in the second quarter as the government ramped up spending. PHOTO: BLOOMBERG NEWS

By I MADE SENTANA and DEDEN SUDRAJAT
Updated Aug. 4, 2016 11:13 p.m. ET

JAKARTA—*Indonesia’s economic growth accelerated in the second quarter* from a six-year low as more development projects got off ground thanks to increased government spending.

*The official Statistics Agency said Friday the economy grew 5.18% year-over-year during the April-June period,* gaining pace from 4.92% in the first quarter. From the previous quarter, Southeast Asia’s largest economy expanded by 4.02% after contracting 0.34% during the first quarter.

The median forecast of 10 economists polled by The Wall Street Journal was for the economy to grow 5.0% year-over-year in the second quarter, and 3.8% over the first quarter.

The agency said *government spending rose 6.28% year-over-year *in the second quarter, accelerating from 2.93% growth in the first quarter.

*Household spending grew 5.04% from a year earlier,* picking up from 4.94% growth in the first three months of the year.

Investment growth, however, slid slightly to 5.06% from 5.57% in the first quarter.

The government has introduced measures to make it easier for companies to invest in the country as it looks for other sources of growth, after plunging commodity prices hurt its economy.

Meanwhile, Bank Indonesia has cut borrowing costs by a total of 1 percentage point so far this year and relaxed regulations on commercial-bank lending to help bolster economic growth.

The World Bank expects Indonesia’s economy to grow 5.1% for the entire year, supported by household consumption and government spending. It said *the continuity of economic reform that President Joko Widodo launched late last year will help the economy to mitigate slowing global demand and volatility in the global financial markets.*

Write to I Made Sentana at i-made.sentana@wsj.com and Deden Sudrajat at deden.sudrajat@wsj.com
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Business News
Thursday, 4 August 2016 | MYT 7:57 AM
*Singapore bankers see $30 bln flowing back to Indonesia*




A view of the buildings in Central Jakarta, Indonesia August 2, 2016. REUTERS

JAKARTA: Indonesians who have stashed billions of dollars abroad over the years can now bring their hoard safely back home - literally, to a newly bought condo.

That's the pitch from PT Intiland Development Tbk and other Indonesian property developers that aim to grab a slice of *at least $30 billion expected to be brought back to Southeast Asia's biggest economy under a tax amnesty programme implemented last month.*

Intiland has launched a new marketing campaign featuring a bird soaring above high-rise towers, with the slogan: "Buy property with tax amnesty."

"This is a positive momentum for the tax amnesty, which we will take advantage of as maximally as we can," Intiland director Archied Noto Pradono told reporters last week.

Indonesia will impose a 2-5 percent tax for assets brought back by March 2017 in return for a pardon for past evasions. The funds must be kept in Indonesia for three years and can be invested in several ways, including direct purchases of property.

The amnesty comes amid heightened scrutiny in Singapore and wealth management centres elsewhere over undeclared wealth. Indonesia, Singapore, Switzerland and Hong Kong are among 101 jurisdictions committed to start exchanging information to combat tax evasion by 2018. (http://bit.ly/2aHqdPY)

*Singapore-based bankers and lawyers expect roughly $30 billion to exit the city-state, where around $200 billion of Indonesian money is parked.*

Wealth managers say the new tax information exchange would motivate some of their clients to repatriate funds, and Indonesia's deposit rates are generally higher than elsewhere in the region. But they still have concerns about currency risk - the Indonesian rupiah has ranged between 8,200 and 14,730 to the dollar over the past 15 years - as well as uncertainties about future tax liabilities after they declare their assets.

Nevertheless, *President Joko Widodo said on Monday his government will "go all out" to ensure the success of the scheme.* He has roped in respected former *World Bank managing director Sri Mulyani Indrawati as his new finance minister with a particular mandate to spearhead the tax drive.*

Officials are betting that wealthy Indonesians would opt to pay the relatively low tax rates on their assets under the amnesty, rather than receiving a tougher penalty once the automatic information exchange kicks in.

*LESS HESITANT*

Indonesia's residential property sales grew 1.5 percent quarter-on-quarter in the January-March period, down from 6.0 percent in the previous three months, in line with a broader economic slowdown, according to the latest survey by the central bank. (http://bit.ly/2agELGI)

Property developers pinning hopes on the tax amnesty to help revive sluggish sales in the country of 250 million people will be targeting individuals such as *Indonesian banking-to-property tycoon Tahir.*

*"Many will participate (in the tax amnesty), including me," Tahir, who was ranked Indonesia's 10th richest person by Forbes with an estimated net worth of $2 billion last year, told Reuters in a text message.*

Tahir, who goes by one name, said he has not decided which Indonesian assets to invest in. He declined to disclose how much money he plans to bring home and from where.

Several banks are advising tax amnesty clients to invest in real estate.

Indonesian state-controlled lender PT Bank Tabungan Negara Tbk is partnering with some developers to offer investment opportunities to its clients, said President Director Maryono, who goes by one name.

Maryono estimated the tax amnesty could boost the high-end property market by 5-10 percent next year, while Tulus Santoso Brotosiswojo, a director at PT Ciputra Development Tbk , expects at least 20 percent of the repatriated funds to be invested in the overall property sector.

Property assets priced above 2 billion rupiah ($153,000) are likely to sell more, as people who were previously scared of being chased by the tax office would now be less hesitant about making such purchases, Adrianto Pitoyo Adhi, President Director of PT Summarecon Agung Tbk, told Reuters.

Estimates on how much the scheme will revive the property market vary. Shares of developers haven't risen much since the announcement, highlighting some doubts over the sector's immediate rebound.

"We await implementation before we can know the tangible impact," said Matthew Shaw, Indonesia managing director for property services provider Cushman & Wakefield.

Nevertheless, wealthy Indonesians have a historical preference to invest in property as it has proven to be "quite profitable" over time, said Jeffrosenberg Tan, a director at securities firm Sinarmas Sekuritas.

"This sector could be the first to see tax amnesty inflows." - Reuters

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

China and Indonesia to jointly develop HTGR
04 August 2016
*China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) has signed an agreement with Indonesia's National Atomic Energy Agency (Batan) to jointly develop a high-temperature gas-cooled reactor (HTGR) in Indonesia.*
_




The signing of the agreement (Image: CNEC)_

*The joint project development plan was signed on 1 August by CNEC chairman Wang Shoujun and Batan chairman Djarot Sulistio Wisnubroto* during the second official Meeting of Cultural and People-to-People Exchange between China and Indonesia.

Under the agreement, *CNEC and Batan intend to cooperate on an Indonesian HTGR project and to train workers*.

*Batan is promoting the introduction of nuclear power plants in Indonesia* to help meet the county's demand for power. It envisages the start-up of conventional *large light-water reactors* *on the populous islands of Bali, Java, Madura and Sumatra* *from 2027 onwards*. In addition, it is planning for *small HTGRs (up to 100 MWe) for deployment on Kalimantan, Sulawesi and other islands *to supply power and heat for industrial use.

Prior to the introduction of commercial reactors in Indonesia, *Batan is considering building a test and demonstration HTGR with an electrical output of 3-10 MWe and a thermal output of 10-30 MWt.*

*In August 2014, Batan signed a cooperation agreement with the Japan Atomic Energy Agency (JAEA) on research and development of HTGRs. *JAEA has developed a small prototype gas-cooled reactor, the High-Temperature Test Reactor. This is a 30 MWt graphite-moderated helium gas-cooled reactor which achieved first criticality in November 1998.

*In April 2015, Rosatom announced that a consortium of Russian and Indonesian companies led by NUKEM Technologies had won a contract for the preliminary design of a multi-purpose 10 MWe HTGR at Serpong in Indonesia.*

CNEC has been working with Tsinghua University since 2003 on the design, construction and commercialization of HTR technology. The partners signed a new agreement in March 2014 aimed at furthering cooperation in both international and domestic marketing of the advanced reactor technology.

A demonstration HTR-PM unit is under construction at Shidaowan near Weihai city in China's Shandong province. That plant will initially comprise twin HTR-PM reactor modules driving a single 210 MWe steam turbine. Construction started in late 2012 and commercial operation is scheduled to start in late 2017.

A proposal to construct two 600 MWe HTRs at Ruijin city in China's Jiangxi province passed a preliminary feasibility review in early 2015. The design of the Ruijin HTRs is based on the smaller Shidaowan demonstration HTR-PM. Construction of the Ruijin reactors is expected to start next year, with grid connection in 2021.

CNEC is actively promoting its HTGR technology overseas and has already signed memoranda of understanding with Dubai, Saudi Arabia and South Africa. *The company said the signing of the agreement with Indonesia "marks further substantial progress in the overseas promotion of HTR technology*".

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

New Priok Ports ready for operational duty, this one pier capable to handling 1,5 million TEU a year and 32 hectare yards for cargo 

*New Priok Segera Beroperasi*
Jumat, 5 Agustus 2016 15:25 WIB | 189 Views






New Priok Segera BeroperasiFoto aerial New Priok Container Terminal 1 di Kalibaru, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (5/8/2016). Pelabuhan Kalibaru atau New Priok Container Terminal 1 segera dioperasikan penuh secara komersial dengan "handling capacity" 1,5 juta TEU's per tahun dan "container yard" seluas 32 hektar. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)







New Priok Segera BeroperasiFoto aerial New Priok Container Terminal 1 di Kalibaru, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (5/8/2016). Pelabuhan Kalibaru atau New Priok Container Terminal 1 segera dioperasikan penuh secara komersial dengan "handling capacity" 1,5 juta TEU's per tahun dan "container yard" seluas 32 hektar. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)






New Priok Segera BeroperasiFoto aerial New Priok Container Terminal 1 di Kalibaru, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (5/8/2016). Pelabuhan Kalibaru atau New Priok Container Terminal 1 segera dioperasikan penuh secara komersial dengan "handling capacity" 1,5 juta TEU's per tahun dan "container yard" seluas 32 hektar. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)







New Priok Segera BeroperasiFoto aerial New Priok Container Terminal 1 di Kalibaru, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (5/8/2016). Pelabuhan Kalibaru atau New Priok Container Terminal 1 segera dioperasikan penuh secara komersial dengan "handling capacity" 1,5 juta TEU's per tahun dan "container yard" seluas 32 hektar. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

*Indonesia's Foreign Exchange Reserves Increase to $111b in July


Jakarta.* Indonesia's foreign exchange reserves rose by $1.6 billion in July as oil and gas revenue and proceeds from foreign-denominated Bank Indonesia securities sales exceeded foreign debt payments.

The reserves increased to $111.4 billion last month from $109.8 billion a month earlier. This was the highest level since May last year, according to a statement issued by the central bank on Friday (05/08).

"The foreign exchange reserve position as of the end of July 2016 is enough to cover 8.5 months of imports, or 8.2 months of imports and foreign debt payments," Bank Indonesia communication department director Arbonas Hutabarat said in the statement.

He said Bank Indonesia believes the reserves will be adequate to weather external challenges and keep Indonesia's economy growing sustainably in the future.

Earlier on Friday, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported that Indonesia's gross domestic product grew by 5.18 percent in the second quarter from a year earlier. The growth also compares favorably to the 4.91 percent in the first quarter of this year.

The rupiah traded at 13,125 against the United States dollar on Friday, according to Bank Indonesia's Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate. The rupiah has strengthened by 4.9 percent so far this year on the back of capital inflows into Indonesian bonds and the country's stock market.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesias-foreign-exchange-reserves-increase-111b-july/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia offers Islamic finance investment opportunities*
Jumat, 5 Agustus 2016 05:23 WIB | 871 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A report on the global Islamic economy outlook issued by Thomson Reuters said Indonesia offers Islamic finance investment opportunities in line with economic growth aspirations.

"Indonesia has a number of driving factors for the growth of Islamic finance. Supportive environment and favorable demography are the two main factors that foster the Islamic finance sector in the country," the Head of Islamic Finance at Thomson Reuters, Mustafa Adil, said here on Thursday.

The Financial Services Authority (OJK) has also come up with a new roadmap agenda which includes reducing fees on sharia-compliant products, education and training programs.

Mustafa added that a Muslim population of 210 millionwas a major demographic factor driving the growth of Islamic finance in Indonesia.

"Strengthening Islamic financial literacy encourages understanding and awareness of this sector," he said, adding that there is a strong correlation between the number of sharia scholars in a country and the extent to which Islamic finance regulations are comprehended by its people.

Although there are only 131 sharia scholars in Indonesia, less than Malaysias 205, the number of Islamic financial institutions has reached 150. Malaysia has only 100 Islamic financial institutions, Mustafa said.

According to him, Indonesias financial markets can be expanded through the growth of sovereign sukuk and underpenetrated Islamic funds market.

Alongside Malaysia and Bahrain, Indonesia is in the top three countries that regularly issue sovereign sukuk.

Sovereign sukuk is usually used to finance specific projects, such as dams, electricity plants, ports, airports, hospitals, and highways.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106103/indonesia-offers-islamic-finance-investment-opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

the following is not really related to indonesian economy.... i post it here just as an FYI
*Turn off your lights and enjoy the Milky Way: LAPAN*
Jakarta | Fri, August 5 2016 | 04:28 pm




Foreign tourists enjoy the Milky Way constellation on a clear night in Rote Ndao Island of East Nusa Tenggara Province on Aug. 16, 2015.(Antara/M. Agung Rajasa)
The National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) has asked people to save the night sky from light pollution by turning off all outdoor lights for one hour on Saturday to enjoy the beauty of the Milky Way.

*LAPAN launched the Dark Sky Night campaign in Jakarta on Friday asking people to turn outdoor lights off between 8 p.m. to 9 p.m. on August 6, LAPAN head Thomas Djamaluddin said. *The campaign was launched in August as the clearer skies during the dry season make it easier to see the stars, as well as to commemorate Outer Space Day, he added.

"The Dark Sky Night campaign aims to raise awareness of the importance of saving the night skies from light pollution as well as saving energy," Thomas said on Friday as reported by Antara news agency.

The light pollution in large cities around the world means that their residents rarely get a clear sight of the Milky Way and the billions of star constellations. By turning off their lights on Saturday, people could see the clusters of stars clearly such as the Cygnus, Summer Triangle, Crux and Scorpio, he added.

LAPAN also suggested that the government create a Dark Sky Park: a dedicated light pollution free area, which could also host a National Observatorium, Thomas said, adding that Kupang in East Nusa Tenggara is the most suitable location due to its dry climate. (rin)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...our-lights-and-enjoy-the-milky-way-lapan.html

*turn off your outdoor light tomorrow night for an hour and enjoy your night sky......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Warning against tax evasion: Indonesia to adopt aeoi next year*
Jumat, 5 Agustus 2016 20:35 WIB | 259 Views
Pewarta: Ahmad Buchori

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will be among the first to join the group of countries adopting the Automatic Exchange of Information (AEOI) in 2018. 

AEOI would provide automatic exchange of tax information among the members of the group. All bank accounts in the world would be accessible for taxable assets. 

Dishonest and greedy tax payers, therefore, would have no easy way to escape tax investigators. 

Indonesians who were used to parking money abroad and gained from tax evasion might have to spend long sleepless nights if they continue to go their way .

No one could stash away assets in foreign bank to avoid paying tax, an official said. 

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati when seeking to socialize the tax amnesty program at the Kemayoran JIExpo, Jakarta earlier this week warned tax payers not to try to hide assets. 

"Soon with AEOI no more place safe enough for tax evasion. In the past delinquent tax payers might be able to safely hide their assets abroad as we were powerless beyond our border," the minister said. 

The country has limited ability and determination to follow the complicated procedure and Indonesia has no enough bargaining power in demanding information about the assets of its citizens abroad.

Now, however, there is a tendency among finance ministers of all countries to rely more on tax for income that they agreed on a new standard of exchange of information through AEOI on the initiative of the Organization of Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD).

Sri Mulyani, who just left a highly paid position as Managing Director of the World Bank to become a finance minister of this cash strapped country, said countries grouped in the G-20 and OECD agreed that with AEOI business people have no more way to evade payment of tax. 

The minister just warned people with unreported income to be careful with AEOI as countries having information are legally bound to declare information they have needed by other countries. 

"Rather than being caught with tax evasion charge later it is better to take part in the tax amnesty program when the redemption tariff is still low," she said. 

She said tax amnesty is an instrument to bring home funds owned by Indonesians from abroad and to cancel unpaid tax of the past and criminal and tax administrative sanctions. 

The funds are potential to be used to finance productive investments in the country, she added. 

"If you already have the NPWP (tax registration number) and SPT (annual tax report), and have given information of assets , redemption could be calculated only 2 percent - much lower than the normal tax tariff," she said. 

The law has set the tariffs for asset transfer or repatriation at 2 percent each in the first three month period as from July 2016. The tariff is set higher at three percent in the three month period and five percent in third three months period.

The tariff for asset abroad not repatriated or declared is four percent in the firth three month period , six percent in the second three month period and 10 percent in the third three months period. 

Tax Haven

Data from the OECD by 14 April in 2016 showed 94 jurisdictions were committed to automatic exchange of information for taxation interest.

Among the 94 jurisdictions, 55 are committed to automatic exchanged of information in 2017 including tax haven countries such as Bermuda, British Virgin Island, Cayman Island and Luxemburg. The rest including Singapore, Japan and Indonesia would follow in 2018.

The idea of automatic exchange of information for taxation purpose surfaced in 2010 when the U.S. government issued a policy on Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act (FATCA).

FATCA required foreign financial institutions to submit report to the U.S. government all information about financial accounts or other entities owned by the Americans. 

In 2013, finance ministers and central bank governors of the member countries of G20 and OECD supported plan for automatic exchange of data as a standard for global information exchange for taxation purposes. 

Later on in 2014, G20 and OECD member countries gave an okay to policy formulations such as FATCA through the publication of Common Reporting Standard (CRS) as the basis for global information exchange.

The Indonesian government, according to the Head of the Bureau of Communications and Information Service of the Finance Ministry NE Fatimah, will sign the FATCA and would start conducting information exchanges by phases with the U.S. Government in September 2016, as preparatory step ahead of the adoption of AEOI with 94 jurisdictions in September 2018.

In implementing FATCA and AEOI, the Finance Ministry is ready to give support in the form of transparency in banking information for the information exchange and data related to taxation. 

This is important to maintain the position of Indonesia from being branded as non-cooperative jurisdiction , which would have damaging impact for the countrys financial and industrial sectors.

Tax Reform 

Taxation observer Darussalam said the tax amnesty program is potential to trigger an uproar as with the taxation data information exchange , data on tax payers abroad would be brought out to the open. 

As a result, tax institution would be flooded with information about banking data and the exchange of data would widely unveil the wealth of tax payers, he said. 

Therefore, tax amnesty could not be fully effective without comprehensive tax reform, especially when there has not been revision of regulation on banking secrecy about clients, he said.

He said Indonesia still maintain the bank secrecy regulation. 

"If the tax amnesty program is to be successful, support in the form of openness of banking data is needed not only internationally but also domestically," he said. 

Darussalam, who is a lecturer at the University of Indonesia, said anywhere in the world , tax amnesty goes all along with tax reform . 

"This is often forgotten as if tax amnesty could ago lone," he said. 

Chairman of the Tax Accountant of the Indonesian Accountant Association (IAI) John Hutagaol said ideally there is revision of the Banking Law to back up the tax amnesty program for transparency in data of clients in order to find tax payers not yet paying tax properly. 

The then Finance Minister Bambang PS Brodjonegoro said he would give special intervention by demanding firm sanction if the state or jurisdiction refused to comply with the agreement. 

"Therefore, we ask G-20 and make sure all jurisdictions , state or no state to seriously address this . The sanction is like blacklist and sanction in the form of money flow, declaration of financial system, etc," Bambang said.

Indonesia seems set to implement AEOI and cooperative in adopting the new standard of information exchange for taxation purpose. 

Therefore, tax payers who have failed to report their assets unpunished, should seriously consider advises to take part in the tax amnesty program otherwise they may have to spend sleepless long nights for the rest of their life. 

The opportunity is open openly until March 31, 2017.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...tax-evasion-indonesia-to-adopt-aeoi-next-year


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kunjungan Presiden Ukraina Ke YogyakartaPresiden Ukraina Petro Poroshenko (kiri) berbincang dengan Raja Keraton Yogyakarta Sri Sultan HB X (kanan) saat berkunjung di Keraton Yogyakarta, Sabtu (6/8/2016). Presiden Petro Poroshenko melihat secara langsung kekayan tradisi dan budaya di Yogyakarta. (ANTARA FOTO/Andreas Fitri Atmoko)








Kunjungan Presiden Ukraina Ke YogyakartaPresiden Ukraina Petro Poroshenko (kiri) berjalan bersama Raja Keraton Yogyakarta Sri Sultan HB X (kedua kanan) saat berkunjung di Keraton Yogyakarta, Sabtu (6/8/2016). Presiden Petro Poroshenko melihat secara langsung kekayan tradisi dan budaya di Yogyakarta. (ANTARA FOTO/Andreas Fitri Atmoko)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian olympic team - Best opening ceremony outfits 
When you’re trying to stand out among 200+ countries, you can’t be drab. You can’t do the expected or go with boring colors and designs. You need to pay homage to your country while also looking stylish and keeping athletes’ comfort in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s July forex reserves surge to $111.4 billion*
Sabtu, 6 Agustus 2016 07:22 WIB | 586 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia (BI) has reported that Indonesian foreign exchange reserves at the end of July had increased by $1.6 billion to $111.4 billion, up from $109.8 billion in June this year. 

The Governor of Indonesias central bank Agus Martowardojo, briefly commented on Friday that the foreign exchange (forex) reserves until July 2016 would remain in a good condition.

The increase in forex reserves was a result, among others, of tax revenue and the governments oil and gas forex, also due to BIs Foreign Exchange Securities (SBBI) auction. 

"The foreign exchange income is beyond the need of foreign debt payment and Bank Indonesias Foreign Exchange's Securities (SBBI) maturity," said the central banks spokesperson Arbonas Hutabarat in an official statement.

The reserves are sufficient to finance 8.5 months of imports or 8.2 months of imports and governments foreign debt payments, with the reserve also being above the standard international adequacy for approximately three months of imports.

BI expects the forex reserve to help maintain external sector resilience to support and maintain the sustainability of economic growth in Indonesia in the future.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106118/indonesias-july-forex-reserves-surge-to-1114-billion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Lippo Cikarang Team Up With Mitsubishi to Develop Orange County


Jakarta. *The Lippo Group's industrial township development branch Lippo Cikarang has established a joint venture with Japan's Mitsubishi Corporation to develop two apartment towers at Orange County, an integrated development city near Jakarta, a senior official said on Thursday (04/08).

Orange Country will expand by 322 hectares and aims to be the Eastern Corridor — connecting major industrial zones in the area with Jakarta and Bandung. Construction launched in June with local contractor Total Bangun Persada.

"This collaboration will provide added value to Orange County with new ideas from Mitsubishi Corporation," Toto Bartholomeus, president director of Lippo Cikarang, said in a statement.

Orange County boasts a strategic location at the center of seven industrial estates, strengthening its claims to becoming a hub of the Eastern Corridor.

"This joint venture is an appreciation of Indonesia's conducive investment climate and representative of our trust in the Lippo Group and their reputation as a major property developer," said Takashi Ito, president director of Mitsubishi subsidiary Diamond Realty Investment Indonesia.

Lippo Cikarang chief marketing officer Stanley Ang said the joint venture is a result of the launch Newport Park, the newest tower in Orange County. Newport Park will be the first "smart" apartment in Jakarta's Eastern Corridor, featuring a retina access security system, smart lighting and a cutting edge lock system.

Both public and unit facilities at the apartment complex have borrowed traditional aspects of Japanese design, such as in the spa and garden. Japan inspired the interior design of the Tatami room and the zen balconies.

The Jakarta Eastern Corridor is one prospective area along the Jakarta to Bandung speed train line, the under construction LRT line connecting Cawang in East Jakarta and East Bekasi and the extended line to West Java's industrial cities, such as Cikarang and Karawang.

The corridor will also connect the Patiman seaport, Kertajati international airport and the automated people mover, or a type of grade-separated mass transit system.

“The joint venture would also help us to serve and create a better place for expatriate communities from Japan, Korea, Taiwan working in multinational companies in the city,” Stanley said.

Previously, the Lippo Group partnered with several Japanese companies such as Toyota Tsusho, Sumitomo Corporation and Mintsui in developing projects across Indonesia.

The Jakarta Globe is affiliated with the Lippo Group.


Lippo Cikarang
Orange County
*Indonesia's economy surprises with growth of 5.18%*

*Jakarta | Fri, August 5 2016 | 12:57 pm




People purchase sweet snacks at a traditional market during Ramadhan. Rising consumption during the fasting month pushed economic growth in the second quarter of this year to 5.18 percent year on year. JP/ Wienda Parwitasari(The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

President Joko Widodo pointed to the tunnel when reviewing Raknamo dam construction in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara province, July 25, 2015. Antara/Kornelis Kaha

SATURDAY, 06 AUGUST, 2016 | 18:44 WIB
*Raknamo Dam in Kupang to be Completed in 2017*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian Public Works and Public Housing Ministry said that Raknamo dam in Kupang regency, East Nusa Tenggara, is expected to be completed in July 2017.

The progress of dam construction so far has reached 54 percent.

The dam convers an area of â€‹â€‹147.3 hectares.

Public Works and Public Housing Minister Hadimuljono Basuki said the East Nusa Tenggara province needs more attention if the central government wants to grow maize and cassava in the province.

In the future, the Ministry will build more retention basins to improve irrigation system in the province and to provide more clean water supply.

"Progress of the construction of the dam is already 54 per cent and is targeted to be completed in July 2017," the Minister said on Friday (5/8).

Meanwhile, funds allocated for the dam reaches Rp 782 billion, with the main contractor being state-owned construction firm PT Waskita Karya Tbk.

The construction of the dam employs approximately 400 workers who worke in two shifts until 10 pm.

The operation of the dam is expected to help resolve problems in the province, including the provision of water in Kupang regency with a debit of 100 liters per second, the development of irrigation area to provide water for 1,250 hectares of land in the Naibonat district, Raknamo village, and Manusak village, controlling of flooding in Kupang, for tourism development and for the development of 0.22 megawatt micro power plant.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/08/06/056793793/Raknamo-Dam-in-Kupang-to-be-Completed-in-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Raknamo dam progress on August 5, 2016





Motaain (Indonesia - Timor Leste) Integrated cross border pos progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jakarta reclamation progress





Foto udara salah satu pulau hasil reklamasi di Teluk Jakarta, Jakarta, 2 Agustus 2016. Pemerintah Pusat bersama Pemerintah Provinsi DKI Jakarta akan melakukan rapat terbatas mengenai reklamasi Teluk Jakarta. ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan





Salah satu pulau hasil reklamasi di Teluk Jakarta, Jakarta, 2 Agustus 2016. Rapat terbatas tersebut diharapkan akan melahirkan keputusan formal terkait kelanjutan nasib proyek tersebut. ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan





Foto udara bangunan di atas salah satu pulau hasil reklamasi di Teluk Jakarta, Jakarta, 2 Agustus 2016. Reklamasi ini masih mendapat penolakan dari nelayan Muara Angke. ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan





Bangunan dan jalanan di atas salah satu pulau hasil reklamasi di Teluk Jakarta, Jakarta, 2 Agustus 2016. ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan





Foto salah satu pulau hasil reklamasi di Teluk Jakarta, Jakarta, 2 Agustus 2016. ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*[Indonesia Inspires]* Can Kenya replicate Indonesia’s turnaround?

Recently, a friend from Indonesia visited me in Nairobi. He is one of the world’s leading experts on social development and a long-term Jakarta resident. One of his observations stuck in my mind: “Kenya is just like Indonesia ten years ago”, he said.






Comparing Kenya with Indonesia is counterintuitive—except perhaps when it comes to traffic jams—because of the many differences between the two countries. Indonesia is the world largest island state with more than 17.000 islands and a demographic heavyweight with 240 million people (six times more than Kenya). It is also 85 percent Muslim, while Kenya is about 85 percent Christian. Indonesia has massive natural resources – coal and gas (and some oil) – that it exports to other Asian countries, especially China, while Kenya’s economy is fuelled by a strong service sector.

There are many more reasons to challenge a comparison between these two countries but when one digs below the surface, there are also some similarities. Economically my friend was spot on: in GDP per capita terms, Kenya is roughly at the level of Indonesia a decade ago (about US$800 per capita). Today Indonesia is far ahead, but I don’t see any reason why Kenya couldn’t follow suit. Indeed, Indonesia is a good benchmark case for Kenya because it was never a “star reformer”, but instead a consistently strong performer.



Both countries experienced major social, political and economic upheavals, which were also historical turning points. Indonesia’s defining moment was the massive East Asian crisis in 1997/1998, followed by the transition to a new government. In Kenya, the shock came in 2007/2008 in the wake of disputed elections. In response to social and political grievances, Indonesia introduced radical decentralization of government in 2001, ten years or so before Kenya also opted to embrace devolution.



Indonesia saw improvements in governance, but not at once and not across the board. Doing business there remains difficult and reforms have been progressing unevenly. Yet it kept on growing substantially in a short period of time. It is now an emerging Middle-Income economy with an average per-capita income of US$ 3,500 (see figure). True, this is partly reflecting an exchange rate effect (a stronger Rupiah translating into a higher GDP in dollar terms), but once Kenya starts its export engine the same would apply.



*Figure – Learning from Indonesia: What a decade of strong growth can achieve*




Source: World Bank estimates



Even if Indonesia is not “best practice” according to textbook economics—and in fact precisely because it isn’t—it strikes me as a very good fit for thinking about Kenya’s prospects. Over the last decade, Indonesia has been dealing with many institutional challenges, some of them similar to Kenya’s today. Like Kenya, it had a critical mass of reformers eager to advance the country but challenged by supporters of the status quo. Like in Kenya a vibrant and innovative private sector emerged and with it, a middle class which increasingly used the democratic space provided by new technologies and an open media.



How did Indonesia engineer a successful decade of economic development despite average performance on the reform front? It did three essential things which Kenya should consider to embark on the emerging economy path:




*Stability*. After the fall of Suharto in 1998 and the turbulence that followed, Indonesia entered a phase of socio-political and economic instability; yet it emerged as a relatively stable democracy. It has held three elections (1999, 2004, 2009) which were all peaceful and where the losers accepted defeat (even though in 1999 complex coalition politics in parliament led to the emergence of a surprise President, Abdulrahman Wahid).
*Strategic reforms in public financial management, including customs*. When Sri Mulyani Indrawati took over as Minister of Finance in 2005, she was determined to reduce corruption and improve the Public Financial Management system, including customs. With sound macroeconomic management and determined action to reduce fuel subsidies, she gained the space to advance more ambitious reforms to help spend the people’s money well.
*Successful crisis management.* Like Kenya, Indonesia has been hit by a number of domestic and external shocks. But it leveraged these crises to put in place one of the Asia’s most ambitious social protection programs and coupled it with the world’s largest village empowerment initiative (covering more than 70,000 villages). These programs provided an important buffer for the poor during economic crises. They also opened new avenues to tackle corruption, as the funds were directly transferred to local communities and individuals, and short-circuited the chain of officials through which funds were channeled in the past.


The story of Indonesia’s development over the last decade is a positive one. Per-capita incomes increased and millions of Indonesians were lifted out of poverty. The country’s reform track-record was mixed: it was not a great success but neither was it a spectacular failure. Indonesia is now one of the world’s main emerging economies because it managed to get a few ‘basic’ things right: it remained politically stable, made progress in some strategic governance areas, and leveraged integration with Asia’s growth engines, riding on the wave of globalization. Can Kenya replicate the Indonesian experience? It has all the assets to do so.

_http://blogs.worldbank.org/africacan/can-kenya-replicate-indonesia-s-turnaround_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Maintaining world heritage cities` network*
Sabtu, 6 Agustus 2016 23:02 WIB | 1.289 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael

Jakarta, Aug 6 (ANTARA News) - As a member of the Organization of World Heritage Cities (OWHC), the city of Denpasar on the Indonesian island resort of Bali is poised to host a regional meeting of the OWHC from August 7 to 10, 2016.

Denpasar is the only Indonesian city to have become a member of the OWHC because of the historical interest it holds as an urban centre.

In addition, Denpasar adheres to the OWHCs values. The UNESCO has also recognized its outstanding universal value and registered it in the World Heritage List.

The city is all set to host the regional meeting of the OWHC, and the event is likely to come up with a Denpasar Declaration at the end.

This Denpasar Declaration will call for efforts to preserve and maintain the cultural heritage of the world and the network of world heritage cities.

"The tangible and intangible world cultural heritage must be preserved and maintained in order to serve as a tourist attraction," the organizing committee spokesman, Dewa Made Ariawan said.

Representatives of 41 heritage cities network from nine countries in Asia and the Pacific will participate in the OWHC regional meeting, organized in cooperation with South Korea.

Prior to the meeting on Sunday to Wednesday, a team from South Korea has reviewed the location of the event at the Grand Inna Bali Beach Sanur.

In the meantime, the head of Denpasar Tourism Department, I Wayan Gunawan remarked on Friday that there are three main items on the agenda --- a cultural performance, the strategic meeting and an international photo and painting exhibition.

"The results of this OWHC regional meeting will serve as an input or a recommendation to be discussed at the international level in relation to the preservation of cultural values and history," Wayan explained.

He noted that the OWHC regional meeting in Denpasar is very important and will promote culture and tourism in Bali. 

"Culture and tourism in the city of Denpasar is very important because it affects all areas of social life. It spurs all economic sectors and mobilizes them to serve increased public welfare," he said.

Regarding cultural performances on the sidelines of the OWHC regional meeting, three Balinese dances that were inscribed in the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity List in December 2015, will be performed.

These three genres of traditional Balinese dance are sacred, semi-sacred, and that meant for enjoyment by communities at large.

Traditional Balinese dances will be performed by men and women dancers dressed in traditional costumes comprising brightly colored clothes painted with gold floral and faunal motifs, with gold-leafed and ornate accessories.

The dance forms are inspired by nature and symbolize specific traditions, customs and religious values.

The international photo and painting exhibition to enliven the OWHC regional meeting will see the participation of overseas painters, including those from the island of paradise.

The OWHC is divided into three regions, namely Europe, Latin America and Asia Pacific. Indonesia is represented by Denpasar as a member of the World Heritage Cities Organization.

The Organization of World Heritage Cities is an international non-profit, non-governmental organization of 250 cities, including Denpasar, where the sites of the UNESCO World Heritage list are located.

Denpasar is known worldwide as a major tourist destination, and is the main gateway to the paradise island of Bali.

With the rapid growth of tourism industry in Bali, Denpasar has encouraged and promoted business activities and ventures, contributing to the fact that it has the highest growth rate in the province.

Denpasars various attractions include white sandy beaches, well-known all over the island.

Ten minutes from the Ngurah Rai International Airport is the town of Kuta, where most of the hotels, restaurants, malls, cafes, marketplaces, and spas that cater to tourists, are located.

In the Denpasar area, all kinds of Balinese handicrafts are showcased in local shops. These include artwork, pottery, textiles, and silver.

Traditional values inspired by Hindu religious rituals are still strong in this city, influencing local culture.

However, over time, some of the customary laws are being contested by the people, especially in matters of gender and inheritance. 

Therefore, the OWHC regional meeting aims to encourage cooperation and exchange of information and expertise among its member cities at both regional and international levels.

The OWHC works in close collaboration with other organizations pursuing similar goals while promoting action likely to support the efforts of cities located in developing countries. 

It assists members to adapt and improve their management methods in relation to the specific requirements of having a site inscribed on the UNESCO World Heritage List.

Moreover, the organization ensures better links between research undertaken by specialists and the needs of the local managements. 

In addition, the Organization intends to help develop a sense of solidarity among its member cities and to sensitize the populations about heritage values and their protection.

The OWHC organizes meetings at international and regional levels. In addition to the biennial General Assemblies, there are World Congresses, conferences, seminars and workshops. All those meetings deal with the challenges in the realm of management and strategies pertaining to the preservation and development of historic cities. 
_
(O001/INE/S012)
EDITED BY INE
(O001/KR-BSR/S012) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106122/maintaining-world-heritage-cities-network_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_- 2 years GDP growth trend for the new administration -_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


>



Our infrastructure company is a main investor to this toll road project (from Cikampek to Palimanan .. and to be extended to Semarang) with investment value of more than USD4 billion ..




.

UMNO and Golkar .. We are Serumpun ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia One of the Strongest Emerging Markets: Templeton
Last week, the Indonesian economy surprised observers and policymakers alike with its strongest growth in the last ten quarters. But for Michael Hasenstab, the chief investment officer at global fund manager Franklin Templeton Investments, that may be just a small vindication for a long-held belief.






_Amid rising uncertainties haunting a fragile recovery of the global economy, Hassenstab has always viewed Indonesia among the few economies that still offer robust growth, thanks to the country's prudent fiscal policy, favorable demographics, healthy level of foreign exchange reserves and continuing structural reforms._

Templeton's proprietary Local Markets Resilience Index, which assess investment risks and opportunities in emerging markets, puts the largest economy in Southeast Asia ahead of Thailand, Malaysia and China.

"Over the last several years, prudent fiscal and monetary policies have entrenched macroeconomic stability in Indonesia," Hasenstab said in a commentary sent to the Jakarta Globe.

The country last year shed off most subsidies in fuel, reducing volatility in fiscal and monetary deficits and putting the country in "a strong position" to respond to deterioration in external environment of the last few years, which stemmed from weak commodity prices and a deceleration in China’s economy, Hasenstab said.

The Indonesian government has been maintaining a prudent fiscal deficit management in the past few years, in line with an imposed legal deficit cap of 3 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP). This year, with large shortfall in tax revenue imminent, newly elected Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati laid out a series of budget cuts as one of her first actions in office to maintain the deficit at below 2.5 percent of the GDP.

Hasenstab said Bank Indonesia, the country's central bank, can now make a more credible monetary policy, after the main culprits in its missing its own inflation target were eliminated.

Inflation has been tame this year, cooling further in July to 3.2 percent from 3.4 percent a month earlier and falling within the central bank's target of between 3 percent to 5 percent. That allowed Bank Indonesia to cut benchmark interest rate by 1 percentage point so far this year to 6.5 percent in order to rejuvenate growth.

Favorable demographics

Indonesia's GDP expanded at a faster-than-expected 5.2 percent in April to June from the same period a year earlier, thanks to higher commodity prices and stronger consumption.

And for Hasenstab, its long term prospect was just as bright.

"Macroeconomic stability and supportive monetary policy have allowed GDP growth to remain robust. Looking forward, Indonesia’s demographics provide a solid underpinning for current and future domestic demand," he said.

Hasenstab noted only about 5 percent of Indonesia's population are 65 or older — a veritable advantage when coupled with a steady increase in the rate of urbanization and a decline in unemployment rate, from 10 percent in the mid-2000s to a current level of 5.5 percent.

In the second quarter, exports made up less than 20 percent of Indonesia's GDP, while more than 83 percent of the quarter growth came from private consumption and capital formation.

"The strength of domestic demand is a fundamental strength of the Indonesian economy, in our view," Hasenstab said.

External strength

At current stance, Indonesia is largely shielded from external shock, Hasenstab said.

"Indonesia runs a small current account deficit that is not fully financed by net foreign direct investment flows, leading to a narrow balance of payments deficit of 1 percent of GDP," he said.

Still, Bank Indonesia sat on a $111.4 billion foreign exchange reserve by the end of last month, the highest level since May last year, and capable of covering more than twice the level of short-term debt.

"Indonesia's public debt is not vulnerable to foreign exchange mismatches," Hasenstab said.

Structural reforms

The country can still benefit from improvement, tough.

"To further strengthen the country’s prospects for sustainable robust growth, the government should raise the very low revenue ratio in order to fund an increase in capital expenditure, notably on infrastructure," Hasenstab said.

Indonesia's current 15 percent tax-to- GDP ratio is very low compared to OECD members' average of 34 percent. The government introduced the tax amnesty program last month, which beside boosting tax revenue this year, will also expand the country's tax base in coming years.

In addition, the country also needs to further improve its business environment and transparency.

The World Bank's Ease of Doing Business survey last year placed Indonesia at 109 out of 189 countries, moving up 11 places from a year earlier, thanks to a new policy to make it easier for companies to register their businesses and pay tax.

"On an international scale, Indonesia does not rank very highly, and further progress will be needed in the years ahead," Hasenstab said.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesia-one-strongest-emerging-markets-templeton/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Signs of relief for sluggish Indonesian economy*
Finance minister Indrawati’s reappointment lifts hopes as country struggles from China slowdown






YESTERDAY by: Ben Bland in Jakarta
Financial Times

When Indonesia’s fast-growing consumer market was the talk of global investors in 2012, the local operator of brands such as Starbucks, Zara and New Balance could simply open stores and the customers came.

But as the commodity slump hit Southeast Asia’s biggest economy, Mitra Adiperkasa, a Jakarta-listed group, has had to scale back its ambitions drastically, cutting costs, offering big discounts to clear stock and curbing expansion plans.

“This has been our longest-ever period of internal consolidation,” says Fetty Kwartati, an executive at the company, Indonesia’s biggest operator of international retail brands. “People who used to buy $100 Reebok trainers have been going for the $50 pair and Zara shoppers who used to buy two items are picking up just one.”

A decade-long, China-driven boom in demand for Indonesian natural resources such as coal and palm oil pumped up the economy and turbocharged consumer spending, attracting an influx of international investors keen to profit from the rapidly expanding middle class in this nation of more than 250m people.

But the slowdown in China, and the related slide in commodity prices, has hit Indonesia hard. While data released on Friday showed annual growth in gross domestic product had risen to 5.2 per cent in the second quarter of this year, the highest rate in 10 quarters, it is still far short of a peak of 6.5 per cent in 2011.





Domestic consumption is responsible for about 60 per cent of economic activity so retailers, carmakers and other companies focused on the middle class have been hit particularly badly.

Although President Joko Widodo was elected in 2014 after promising to revamp the economy and propel growth to 7 per cent, economists say it is hard to see such a turnround happening given that the structural slowdown in China is unlikely to be reversed soon.

“We’re living in a different world now,” says Chatib Basri, a former finance minister. “I don’t think commodity prices will come back to where they were and we can’t compete with the likes of Bangladesh on low wages so we need to focus on developing our human capital. But that takes time.”

Mr Widodo, a former mayor who has struggled to stamp his authority on the national stage, has launched an extensive infrastructure-building programme and a series of policy packages designed to make it easier to do business in a nation renowned for corruption and heavy-handed bureaucracy.

However, the economic reforms will take time to bed in and the infrastructure investment plans look more vulnerable in the face of slumping government revenues, a symptom of the wider slowdown.

This week Sri Mulyani Indrawati, a highly respected economist who was reappointed as finance minister in last month’s cabinet reshuffle, cut the government’s spending plans for this year by $10bn to make up for the shortfall.

*5.2% = Annual GDP growth in second quarter, highest for 10 quarters but far short of a 6.5% peak in 2011*

*The appointment of a finance minister known for her fiscal discipline and reformist mindset has boosted confidence in the government’s ability to tackle the short and long-term economic challenges,* from the slowdown to the woeful state of the education and infrastructure systems.

Analysts believe the slightly better than expected second-quarter growth could signal an improvement in consumer confidence.

*Most had forecast GDP growth of 5 per cent but increasing domestic consumption drove it higher, helped by four interest-rate cuts from the central bank this year.*

Wellian Wiranto, an economist at OCBC, a bank in Singapore, says that while evidence of a recovery in consumer spending is encouraging, the government still has “work to do” to convince Indonesian and foreign investors to deploy their money with the vigour shown five years ago.

*$40bn = Wealth Jakarta hopes will be repatriated because of tax amnesty*

*The government hopes a new tax amnesty will generate inflows from wealthy Indonesians who have long held their money in offshore havens, with the central bank predicting that about $40bn could be repatriated.* Jakarta is *hoping to bring in $100bn in tax this year, excluding oil and gas receipts,* but that is little more than 10 per cent of GDP, a far lower collection rate than many emerging markets.

Ms Indrawati, who previously quit the job after clashing with tycoons opposed to her reforms, is charged with making this happen.

Companies such as Mitra Adiperkasa, which says it has seen signs of a consumer confidence pick up in the first half of this year, remain cautious while hoping she can deliver.

*“Things have been quite stuck for the last two years but now the government is moving, with the reshuffle and the tax amnesty,* and we hope the second half of the year will be better,” says Ms Kwartati.

*Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2016. All rights reserved. *

12:08 Aug. 7, 2016
*Ukraine and Indonesia to start talks on free trade zone*




Photo source: president.gov.ua

Poroshenko pays state visit to Indonesia, meets with counterpart Widodo

*Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko and his Indonesian counterpart Joko Widodo have agreed to start consultations on establishing a free trade zone between Ukraine and Indonesia.*

Poroshenko announced this in an interview with CNN Indonesia, Ukrainian president's press service reported.

"President Widodo and I have agreed to start consultations on the free trade zone," he said.

*Poroshenko underlined Indonesia is Ukraine's important partner in Southeast Asia.* "*Ukraine could become a gateway for Indonesian investors into the European market*," Poroshenko explained.

On August 6, Ukrainian president met with his Indonesian counterpart during his visit to Southeast Asia. The leaders discussed a number of questions on the countries' cooperation. *The two states struck several agreements in economic, defense and education fields, and a visa-free regime for Ukrainians was agreed upon.

http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-and-indonesia-to-start-talks-on-free-trade-zone-711337.html*


----------



## skyhigh88

*Telstra Ventures signs Telkom Indonesia for startup investment in Asia*
Telkom Indonesia and Telstra are expanding their partnership by signing an MOU for exploring startup investment prospects in South East Asia.








Corinne Reichert

By Corinne Reichert | August 5, 2016 -- 02:53 GMT (10:53 GMT+08:00) | Topic: Start-Ups

Telstra's venture capital arm *Telstra Ventures has announced signing a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Telkom Indonesia's corporate venture arm PT Metra Digital Investama for the purposes of collaborating on startup investment opportunities in South East Asia.*

Investing in startups and technology companies has created new revenue streams for the telecommunications provider, said Cynthia Whelan, group executive of International and New Businesses at Telstra -- particularly in the growing Asian region.

"Over the past five years, Telstra Ventures has invested over AU$200 million in more than 30 different technology companies, giving us access to new revenue streams and cutting-edge technology we can use in-house and provide to our customers," Whelan said.

"Our ventures investments are increasingly occurring in Asia, and we are very excited to be collaborating with Telkom to identify the best new emerging technology companies in the region."

Telstra Ventures particularly pointed towards startups in the e-commerce, e-health, Internet of Things, and fintech sectors.

*The MOU will provide Telkom Indonesia with the ability to leverage Telstra's expertise and relationships with global startup hubs in Silicon Valley, Israel, and China, Telkom Indonesia group chief strategy officer Pak Indra Utoyo said. In return, Telkom will provide Telstra with experience in the Indonesian startup market.*

"Over the last two years, *Telkom and Telstra have established a good relationship, bringing network applications and services to businesses in Indonesia through our joint venture, telkomtelstra,*" Pak Indra said.

"Our continued partnership extends to collaborating on venture opportunities in the region, where we will again leverage both Telkom and Telstra's deep local expertise as well as experience in global ventures investments."

At the start of 2014, Telstra and Telkom Indonesia announced signing an MOU for a joint venture for network applications and services (NAS), allowing Telstra to enter the Southeast Asia market and take advantage of Telkom's customer base.

Telstra has since been making investments in the Asian region; last month, Telstra Ventures invested in Cloopen, a Chinese communications application programming interface (API) provider; in January, Telstra acquired Kloud, which provides professional and managed cloud services to enterprises for more than 80 corporate and government customers across the Asia-Pacific region; and at the same time, the telco invested in Chinese cloud services company Qiniu.

Telstra Ventures also made a multimillion-dollar investment in Taiwanese video big data and analytics company Gorilla Technology Group in March 2015, saying the company could provide beneficial video analytic software solutions for the government, security, broadcast, and retail sectors.

Most significantly, Telstra purchased Pacnet for $697 million in December 2014.

Telstra in May also announced that it would be increasing its Asian network assets by building a fibre overland route between Taiwan and Hong Kong, a fibre ring network in South Korea, and a submarine cable connecting its networks in Asia to India and the Middle East, as well as securing capacity on a new cable system connecting Asia with the United States.

The measures were announced as part of Telstra's ongoing investment in the 36,000km cable network system connecting China, Japan, Singapore, South Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and the Philippines, which the telco acquired as part of its Pacnet purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesian airlines given greenlight to fly to the US after FAA upgrades its safety rating*
By *Coconuts Jakarta* August 8, 2016 / 15:24 WIB
Like *Coconuts JKT* on Facebook Follow *Coconuts JKT* on Twitter 






Photo: Wikimedia Commons
The Indonesian airline industry has gotten a lot of bad press for its safety lately (one survey earlier this year declared that 9 of the least safe airlines in the world were Indonesian) and certainly some Indonesian airlines cannot seem to get their acts together, but actually the country’s aviation sector has improved significantly overall in the last few years.

The best proof of that is the recent decision of the United State’s Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) to upgrade Indonesia’s flight safety rating from Category 2 to Category 1, which means that Indonesian airlines are now allowed to operate flights within the United States.

Indonesia previously had Category 1 status but lost it over a decade ago in the wake of the country’s economic crisis in the late 1990s. The country’s aviation industry recently underwent an audit by the FAA to see if it the country could now meet the Category 1 safety and security standards. 

"[The standards] have been satisfied, we have already fulfilled them all," said the Transportation Ministry's director of airworthiness and aircraft operation, Mohammad Alwi, when announcing the upgrade on Friday as quoted byTempo.

At least one Indonesian airline has been counting on the upgrade to come through. National flagship carrier Garuda Indonesia previously announced plans to enter the US market next year, starting with routes to New York and Los Angeles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Four geothermal plants expected to start operation in Indonesia this year*




Lahedong Geothermal Power Plant in Indonesia (source: ADB, Courtesy of CPI)

_In a recent statement by the Director General of the EBTKE in Indonesia, he said that he is hopeful that four geothermal plants will start operations this year at Ulubelu, Sarulla, Lahendong and Karaha Bodas._

The Directorate General of Renewable Energy and Energy Conservation (EBTKE) Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) *recorded non-tax revenues (non-tax) of geothermal electricity (PLTP) until the first half of 2016 reached Rp288,25 billion ($20 million). With this it has reached 45 percent of the Rp630 billion ($43 million) target for 2016.*

In a statement in local media, Director General of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources EBTKE Rida Mulyana said that *“the realization of the power supply from geothermal power plants in the first half of 2016 amounted to 1,493.5 MW. *The achievement means that electricity from* geothermal power plants has reached 90 per cent of the target of 2016 amounted to 1,657.5 MW. In fact, is expected to exceed the target by year-end.*

Rida explains, geothermal power plants with a capacity of 55 MW comes from has issued Decree on Establishment MESDM Optima consortium PT Nusantara Energy and ENEL Green Energy (Italy) as the preferred bidder WKP Way Ratai (55 MW) in Lampung Province.

“The installed capacity was 1,438.5 MW, despite an additional 55 MW that started operation on July 15, 2016, which though has not been officially added, so it will be 1,493.5 MW”, so the Minister.

*The recent investment from Italy, shows that Indonesia remains an attractive market for geothermal energy*, despite the current market conditions in the oil and gas sector and a weak global economy. “*We should be proud of a lot of investors who want to come to Indonesia, like now with the Way Ratai project with an estimated potential of 55 MW, again in Lampung,” he said.*

He also mentioned that there are an *additional capacity of 215 MW of geothermal power plants expected to start operation this year,* with a capacity of the *55 MW Ulubelu plant*, *110 MW at the Sarulla geothermal power plant*, *20 MW at Lahendong* and *30 MW at Karaha Bodas*. If these four geothermal power plants are in operation this year, the supply of electricity from *geothermal energy will exceed the target in 2016.*

http://www.thinkgeoenergy.com/four-...ed-to-start-operation-in-indonesia-this-year/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda Named as `Most Loved` Airline by Skytrax
Garuda Indonesia Airline has been named as the most loved airline based on a survey conducted by Skytrax, an independent airline quality rating agency based in London, England.






_Garuda Indonesia president director M Arif Wibowo said the company has earned the first spot as the world’s most loved airline. Garuda has 85 percent of customer satisfaction, the best among over 420 airlines the world over in Skytrax survey._

Arif has expressed his gratitude for the appreciation and support shown to Garuda Indonesia from people all over the world which were indicated by the survey.

“The award has made us proud but it is also a challenge in itself for Garuda Indonesia to always provide its best for passengers,” he said in a written statement in Jakarta, Tuesday, August 9, 2016.

Some aspects had been taken into account in the survey measuring for most loved airlines, namely passenger seat comfort, onboard services, onboard wifi, airport services, and flight service economic value.

_Earlier, Garuda Indonesia had also been named as one of most loved airlines by TripAdvisor app._

The survey featured flight reviews from 49 countries and 29 languages.

_http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/08/09/056794358/Garuda-Named-as-Most-Loved-Airline-by-Skytrax_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia, SE Asia's digital powerhouse*

Tony Keusgen
Country head, Google Indonesia
Jakarta | Tue, August 9 2016 | 09:29 am




A joint Google-Temasek report recently predicted that, at this rate, Indonesia will have 215 million internet users by 2020, making it the fourth-largest globally.(Shutterstock.com/Phu Shutter)
An exciting thing happened in Indonesia in May — we crossed 100 million internet users. That is four times the number of people in Australia, making Indonesia the fifth-largest internet population in the world. 

A joint Google-Temasek report recently predicted that, at this rate, Indonesia will have 215 million internet users by 2020, making it the fourth-largest globally.

Every day thousands of people across the archipelago are coming online for the first time. And since their introduction to the internet is through a smartphone, they are not necessarily thinking about the internet in the same way as people in the US or Japan. 

They are demanding and creating a new internet that works best with their own specific needs. India and Indonesia are projected to be only two countries over the next five years that will expand their share of the world’s online population. 

So Indonesia is not just “joining” the internet: The entire internet is in the process of becoming more Indonesian.

That new internet will work on Indonesians’ terms, on their phones, for their budget, in their towns, in their languages. And with these powerful smartphones in their hands, they will communicate their unique needs more clearly than ever before in the history of the country. Meeting those demands will create completely new segments of the economy. 

For example, Indonesia has already become one of the most important countries for e-commerce on the planet, with local companies not just serving Indonesians but also becoming a leader for the region. 

A Google study with Temasek estimates that Indonesia will be a US$46 billion e-commerce market by 2025, the largest in Southeast Asia. 

The startup, _hijup.com,_ is now a global pioneer in Muslim fashion ecommerce, growing from two employees managing 14 women’s fashion brands in 2011 to now having 150 employees and carrying over 200 brands.

Small businesses are doing amazing things, but global tech companies can also play a big part in supporting this movement and helping Indonesia create the internet that Indonesia wants. 

An early step for us has been keeping up with consumer demands by making our own products more relevant for Indonesians. For example, Google just launched a partnership with TransJakarta to provide real-time update on bus arrival times in Google Maps. 

What is also critical, however, is making sure that Indonesian startups, entrepreneurs and small companies know how to use the most cutting-edge platforms and tools so that they can expand their businesses and offer world-class services. 

We love what we see already: Companies popping up to sell traditional food_batagor _or_ pempek_ online and 
Go-Jek scooters skirting traffic to drop off packages. 

The developer Own Games ID from Bandung turned the local dish tahu bulat into a game that that hit #1 in downloads on Google Play. To create more companies like that, we are currently engaged on a company-wide program to train 100,000 more Indonesians developers. 

Meanwhile video creators, like Bayu Skak, are not just creating popular web videos but doing it their own native languages like Javanese.

Technology is also transforming more traditional industries. The website_kecipir.com_ uses the internet to help small-scale farmers bring organic produce to market in major urban centers like Jakarta, while_memeflorist.com_, a small company in Central Java, is using the internet to help local florists around 
Indonesia sell flowers in their cities. Sahabat Aqiqah sells goat meat online for religious holidays and other occasions.

Hoping to work more closely with Indonesian companies, we are holding an event tomorrow called Google for Indonesia, where executives from our headquarters in California will announce new initiatives and features that will help Indonesia do even more with the internet.

So 100 million internet users in Indonesia is an exciting moment — but just the beginning. The country is on its way to becoming Southeast Asia’s digital powerhouse, and we can’t wait to see what the talented entrepreneurs of this nation come up with.



***
_The writer is country head, Google Indonesia._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian President mulling cutting corporate tax rate to 17% to match Singapore
Indonesia's President Joko Widodo is considering cutting the corporate tax rate to 17 per cent from 25 per cent to match Singapore's tax rate, he has said.






"The thinking is simple. If Singapore's corporate income tax is 17 per cent and ours is 25 per cent, everybody will go there," Mr Widodo told a tax amnesty roadshow on Tuesday (Aug 9) night, according to the Cabinet Secretary's website.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/busines...g-corporate-tax-rate-to-17-to-match-singapore_

A Reform Reboot in Indonesia?
President Joko Widodo is finally showing himself to be much cleverer than his detracters had expected.






_When Joko Widodo first became president of Indonesia in late 2014, pundits were skeptical that he could handle the job. His successes as a mayor of a small city in central Java and as governor of Jakarta while keeping his reputation clean may have excited the electorate. But dealing with city councilmen and getting a few roads built is quite different from navigating the Byzantine power relationships of Indonesia’s national politics. _

During the first year of his presidency, Mr. Widodo seemed on course to prove his detractors right. His main patron, PDI-P party Chairwoman Megawati Sukarnoputri, treated Mr. Widodo as her subordinate. As the scion of the Sukarno family and a former president herself, Ms. Sukarnoputri barely tolerated Mr. Widodo.

It was Ms. Sukarnoputri, not Mr. Widodo, who picked Jusuf Kalla to be Mr. Widodo’s running mate. An old-school politician of Ms. Sukarnoputri’s generation, Vice President Kalla was installed to be a check against the president. He deftly stitched together a network of loyalists inside the cabinet who were at odds with Mr. Widodo’s agenda of reform.

A recent cabinet reshuffle by President Joko Widodo has demonstrated an unexpected degree of assertiveness and independence. Photo: Agence France-Presse/Getty Images
Being an outsider with few connections within Indonesian national politics, Mr. Widodo had little choice but to rely upon the advice and prompting of his coalition partners for selecting cabinet members. The result was a government filled with cliques formed around Ms. Sukarnoputri and Mr. Kalla. The president’s ministers, more beholden to the party than national interests, went in various, often opposite, directions when it came to matters of policy.

Now, with little more than 18 months in office, Mr. Widodo has shown he can learn from his mistakes. Following a recent shake-up of his cabinet, public portrayal of Mr. Widodo has shifted away from his being a weakling out of his league to one of a politician much cleverer than many had expected. One national newspaper, often critical of Mr. Widodo, splashed its front page with the headline, “Who’s the Boss Now?”

Mr. Widodo deserves credit for making some bold moves in the reshuffle, and there’s no denying he has finally managed to assert his presidential authority. But one has to wonder whether Mr. Widodo’s dramatic turnaround is the real deal.

One promising signpost is the fact that Mr. Widodo has managed to bring the Golkar party into his ruling coalition. This has effectively given his administration more control over the legislative agenda and put some comfortable distance between himself and Ms. Sukarnoputri. Already there is talk of PDI-P cabinet ministers starting to take Mr. Widodo’s policy pronouncements more seriously.

Mr. Widodo is also beginning to show some mettle. Ministers involved in policy disputes in public, caught playing off page with the president or simply performing poorly have been unceremoniously shown the door. Even some of Mr. Widodo’s confidantes, who were previously thought to be immune from removal, have either found themselves in a less influential cabinet post or completely out of a job. This is a fact not lost on members of the new cabinet.

What all this means for Indonesia’s economy and business community remains to be seen. Mr. Widodo’s appointment of Sri Mulyani, a former World Bank managing director, as his finance minister has instilled a lot of confidence at home and abroad. But some of his other picks, such as Acandra Tahar, a former consultant, as his minister of energy and mineral resources, and businessman Enggartiasto Lukita as the minister of trade, are unknown quantities.

Luhut Panjaitan, the former coordinating minister for legal, political and security affairs who is now the president’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs, is thought to be a friendly face to the business community. Now that Mr. Pandjaitan has taken over a portfolio that spans a broad swathe of the economy, many investors are hopeful he will improve the investment climate.

In the earlier days of his presidential campaign and when he first became president, there were genuine concerns that Mr. Widodo was more of an economic nationalist than a reformist. But those who have served under him are painting a more interesting portrait. As one senior economic advisor quipped, “Widodo has keen survival instincts and he knows that what is good for the economy is good for his presidency. He will listen to what technocrats such as Sri Mulyani will tell him is needed to keep the economy going.” 

_http://www.wsj.com/articles/a-reform-reboot-in-indonesia-1470760983_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia Weighs Iran’s Proposal for $8.4 Billion Oil Refinery*

Indonesia will study a proposal from Iran to build an oil refinery, along with bids from other countries, as it seeks to boost refining capacity to catch up with rising consumption.

Iran proposed a plant with processing capacity of more than 100,000 barrels a day and pledged to provide the crude, IGN Wiratmaja Puja, director-general of oil and gas at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, said in Jakarta on Tuesday. The project’s value is estimated at $8.4 billion and would be built over four or five years in Java, Iran’s state run news agency Mehr reported, citing Hassan Khosrojerdi, head of the joint Iran-Indonesia refinery’s board of directors.

Indonesia, already the only OPEC member that’s a net oil buyer, may need to import half of its annual fuel needs even after increasing its refining capacity by 500,000 barrels a day in the next seven years, according to BMI Research. Iran is seeking to boost crude exports after international sanctions on its economy were eased in January.

A feasibility study on the refinery’s economic justification is being conducted, a spokesman for Iran’s oil ministry said. The National Iranian Oil Co. has not signed any deals on the project, he said. Indonesia has made no decision on Iran’s proposal because it’s still preliminary, Puja said.

*Bontang Refinery*

Indonesia has also received proposals from China, Kuwait and Russia, Puja said. The ministry hasn’t come to any decisions on the bids. The government plans to offer the Bontang refinery in East Kalimantan to investors before other projects, he said.

Indonesia’s refining capacity may grow 2 percent by 2025 while consumption surges 31 percent in the same period, according to BMI. The country, which reactivated its membership in the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries this year, produced 740,000 barrels a day of crude in July, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.


----------



## skyhigh88

MarveL said:


> iki opoo to?? repost kok berurutan???



Haha iya beda 1 menit doang.. Deleting post now

*Korean insurer Hanwha to pump $134m into Indonesian expansion*




By Monira Matin
Added 10th August 2016

*Hanwha Life, South Korea's second largest life insurer, is set to pump KRW 150bn (£102m, €121m, $134m) into its Indonesian arm in a bid to expand its foothold in the country’s booming insurance sector.*

According to Korean media reports, the firm will use KRW 80bn to develop distribution channels, which will see Hanwha more branches across Indonesia. It hopes to increase the number of branches from 10 to 44 over the next decade.

The insurer originally invested KRW 40bn in 2013 to become the first Korean insurer to operate in Indonesia, the largest life insurance market in southeast Asia, which is expected to grow at a rate of 10% until 2020.

*Hanwha’s Indonesian unit recorded premium income of KRW 6.5bn at of the end of May,* with an official from the company *describing the market there as “very promising”*.

The insurer also said it plans to grow the number of sales agents of Hanwha Life Insurance Indonesia from the current 1,200 to 12,000, by pursuing more bancassurance arrangements.

“The future of Korea’s insurance industry, which has reached a saturation point, depends on readiness to dominate the promising overseas market in advance,” a Hanwha Life executive said.

*Hanwha Life said it will buy Indonesia’s long-term government bonds - with an expected yield return of over 7%* - as part of its strategy to increase bond portfolio’s returns and break even as soon as possible.

The company also has operations in Vietnam, after spending KRW 100bn to set up Hanwha Life Vietnam in 2009. 

- See more at: http://www.international-adviser.co...34m-indonesian-expansion#sthash.0YdAjw2t.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Thanks to Jokowi to epen your country for the expansion our banking like CIMB, Maybank and capital Bank and also your offer to take the majority ownership of Indon's state bank like Mandiri a, BNI and BRI ...

Top Malaysian financial players with a presence in Indonesia lauded the bilateral agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia, saying it will pave the way for greater access to conventional and Islamic banking. CIMB Group chief executive officer Tengku Datuk Seri Zafrul Aziz said the agreement is positive for the banking industry of both countries. “It is an additional impetus for CIMB Group to expand its business in Indonesia, particularly in the Islamic and consumer segments, where there are a lot of growth opportunities, given Indonesia’s 260 million population. “We also view the agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia as an important step towards better Asean economic integration, paving the way for CIMB to continue delivering its universal banking proposition for customers in the region.” Bank Negara Malaysia and Otoritas Jasa Keuangan of Indonesia have signed the agreement which will provide more access and operational flexibility for Malaysian and Indonesian Qualified Asean Banks operating in the respective jurisdictions. The agreement permits the formation of three banking groups that meet stipulated criteria to be classified as one of the Qualified Asean Banks, which would be afforded equal treatment as local lenders.



papacita said:


> *Indonesia Weighs Iran’s Proposal for $8.4 Billion Oil Refinery*
> 
> Indonesia will study a proposal from Iran to build an oil refinery, along with bids from other countries, as it seeks to boost refining capacity to catch up with rising consumption.
> 
> Iran proposed a plant with processing capacity of more than 100,000 barrels a day and pledged to provide the crude, IGN Wiratmaja Puja, director-general of oil and gas at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, said in Jakarta on Tuesday. The project’s value is estimated at $8.4 billion and would be built over four or five years in Java, Iran’s state run news agency Mehr reported, citing Hassan Khosrojerdi, head of the joint Iran-Indonesia refinery’s board of directors.
> 
> Indonesia, already the only OPEC member that’s a net oil buyer, may need to import half of its annual fuel needs even after increasing its refining capacity by 500,000 barrels a day in the next seven years, according to BMI Research. Iran is seeking to boost crude exports after international sanctions on its economy were eased in January.
> 
> A feasibility study on the refinery’s economic justification is being conducted, a spokesman for Iran’s oil ministry said. The National Iranian Oil Co. has not signed any deals on the project, he said. Indonesia has made no decision on Iran’s proposal because it’s still preliminary, Puja said.
> 
> *Bontang Refinery*
> 
> Indonesia has also received proposals from China, Kuwait and Russia, Puja said. The ministry hasn’t come to any decisions on the bids. The government plans to offer the Bontang refinery in East Kalimantan to investors before other projects, he said.
> 
> Indonesia’s refining capacity may grow 2 percent by 2025 while consumption surges 31 percent in the same period, according to BMI. The country, which reactivated its membership in the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries this year, produced 740,000 barrels a day of crude in July, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.



tI would be better and cheaper .. if you can buy all of your fuel products from our PETRONAS refinery .. You don't need to build a new refinery because it will be very expensive .. and I know that you still have no money to finance it ...


----------



## skyhigh88

*Iran, Indonesia clinch lucrative oil deal*




News ID: 3736195 - Tue 9 August 2016 - 11:13

TEHRAN, Aug. 09 (MNA) – *An oil official, while describing the largest oil deal between Iran and Indonesia, said an 8.4-billion-dollar refinery will be constructed in Java*.

Hassan Khosrojerdi, the head of Petrochemical, Gas and Oil Exporters’ Union, said all measures have been taken for construction of a *300-thousand-barrel refinery in Indonesia *in collaboration with the Islamic Republic of Iran.

He estimated that the project costs will reach about 8.4 billion dollars and the refinery is *scheduled to be constructed within 4.5 to 5 years;* “all agreements have been reached and the Indonesian government has even allocated the land required for the project.”

Underlining that *a Chinese financier and a European bank also hold partnership in construction of the crude refinery*, Khosrojerdi asserted “a portion of the fund will be provided by Chinese and European parties.”

The official said *the refinery's feedstock would be Iran’s heavy crude oil* and the *only remaining issue before launching the construction phase is inking an oil purchase contract *with the National Iranian Oil Company (NIOC).

“A delegation of Indonesian oil officials including President Director & CEO of Pertamina Dwi Soetjipto have visited Iran in the current week and *talks have begun for sealing the oil sale deal*,” he continued.

Head of Petrochemical, Gas and Oil Exporters’ Union also noted that “*Iran and Indonesia will enjoy 30 and 20 percent of the refinery’s share respectively* while the *remaining portion will be owned by China*.”

Hassan Khosrojerdi referred to economic feasibility of refinery construction in Indonesia in view of the fall in oil prices saying “unlike crude oil, other oil products have not experienced a price decline.

“At the present time, the East Asian country is importing 800 thousand barrels of various oil products,” stated the official reiterating “no restrictions would exist for selling the output of the 300-thousand-baller complex.”

Managing Director of National Iranian Oil Company (NIOC) Ali Kardor said on Monday “the refinery project is at study phase and *it will be economically justified only if the Indonesian side agrees with guaranteed purchase of crude oil form Iran.”*





(Image from www.presstv.ir/)

Also on Monday on the sidelines of an *MoU signing ceremony for development of two Iranian oilfields, Pertamina CEO Dwi Soetjipto voiced Indonesia’s readiness to import Iranian crude.*

Created in August 1968, Pertamina is an Indonesian state-owned oil and natural gas corporation based in Jakarta.

HA/3735580

http://www.tehrantimes.com/news/405144/Iran-Indonesia-China-to-embark-tripartite-oil-investment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Wall Street Journal*
*Indonesia Considers Cutting Corporate Tax Rate*
President Widodo suggests reducing corporate rate to 17% from 25%





Indonesian President Joko Widodo delivers a speech in Jakarta on Aug. 1. PHOTO: REUTERS

*By I MADE SENTANA*
Aug. 10, 2016 1:38 a.m. ET

JAKARTA, Indonesia—President Joko Widodo is considering cutting Indonesia’s corporate tax rate in an effort to make the Southeast Asian nation more competitive and discourage domestic companies from parking their money overseas.

*“My thinking is simple. If the corporate income tax in Singapore is 17%, why do we have to impose a 25% tax here? How are we going to be able to compete?” Mr. Widodo *was quoted as saying on the cabinet secretariat’s website on Wednesday.

Mr. Widodo told a gathering of wealthy Indonesians in Central Java’s capital of Semarang Tuesday evening that the government is trying *to decide whether to cut the corporate tax rate at once or gradually reduce it from 25% to 20% and then to 17%*, according to the cabinet secretariat’s website.

The government is also studying the possibility of *making one of Indonesia’s islands a tax haven*, *where a minimal tax would be imposed on individuals and companies*, the website quoted the president as saying.

Mr. Widodo said he hoped parliament would back t*he tax-cut plan and that it would be completed by next year*, the website reported.

*Lowering the corporate tax rate would give companies more cash for expansion, which in turn would generate more tax revenue for the government,* said Handaka Santosa, a commissioner at publicly traded retailer PT Mitra Adiperkasa.

“Cutting corporate income tax is a must if we want to make Indonesia more competitive,” he said.

The government since late last year has introduced a raft of tax incentives to attract investment in the country as economic expansion in the $900 billion economy slowed to its lowest level in six years last year. But it hasn’t yet reduced the corporate tax rate.

Economists said in the near term cutting the corporate tax would strain the government’s budget, which has already come under pressure from weak commodities prices.

The government collected 522 trillion rupiah ($40 billion) in tax revenue during the first six months of the year, lower than 535 trillion rupiah during the same period last year.

*Write to I Made Sentana at i-made.sentana@wsj.com*


----------



## Kalazan

UMNOPutra said:


> Thanks to Jokowi to epen your country for the expansion our banking like CIMB, Maybank and capital Bank and also your offer to take the majority ownership of Indon's state bank like Mandiri a, BNI and BRI ...
> 
> Top Malaysian financial players with a presence in Indonesia lauded the bilateral agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia, saying it will pave the way for greater access to conventional and Islamic banking. CIMB Group chief executive officer Tengku Datuk Seri Zafrul Aziz said the agreement is positive for the banking industry of both countries. “It is an additional impetus for CIMB Group to expand its business in Indonesia, particularly in the Islamic and consumer segments, where there are a lot of growth opportunities, given Indonesia’s 260 million population. “We also view the agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia as an important step towards better Asean economic integration, paving the way for CIMB to continue delivering its universal banking proposition for customers in the region.” Bank Negara Malaysia and Otoritas Jasa Keuangan of Indonesia have signed the agreement which will provide more access and operational flexibility for Malaysian and Indonesian Qualified Asean Banks operating in the respective jurisdictions. The agreement permits the formation of three banking groups that meet stipulated criteria to be classified as one of the Qualified Asean Banks, which would be afforded equal treatment as local lenders.
> 
> 
> 
> tI would be better and cheaper .. if you can buy all of your fuel products from our PETRONAS refinery .. You don't need to build a new refinery because it will be very expensive .. and I know that you still have no money to finance it ...



wait for our bank expansion to malonsia, and let us know how many branch that malonsia give to us to set up offices.
i heard that malon's government prohibit our banks to setup branch in malonsia. i heard your govt are afraid...or will be doing some tricky then. :o


----------



## patu

skyhigh88 said:


> *The Wall Street Journal*
> *Indonesia Considers Cutting Corporate Tax Rate*
> President Widodo suggests reducing corporate rate to 17% from 25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo delivers a speech in Jakarta on Aug. 1. PHOTO: REUTERS
> 
> *By I MADE SENTANA*
> Aug. 10, 2016 1:38 a.m. ET
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia—President Joko Widodo is considering cutting Indonesia’s corporate tax rate in an effort to make the Southeast Asian nation more competitive and discourage domestic companies from parking their money overseas.
> 
> *“My thinking is simple. If the corporate income tax in Singapore is 17%, why do we have to impose a 25% tax here? How are we going to be able to compete?” Mr. Widodo *was quoted as saying on the cabinet secretariat’s website on Wednesday.
> 
> Mr. Widodo told a gathering of wealthy Indonesians in Central Java’s capital of Semarang Tuesday evening that the government is trying *to decide whether to cut the corporate tax rate at once or gradually reduce it from 25% to 20% and then to 17%*, according to the cabinet secretariat’s website.
> 
> The government is also studying the possibility of *making one of Indonesia’s islands a tax haven*, *where a minimal tax would be imposed on individuals and companies*, the website quoted the president as saying.
> 
> Mr. Widodo said he hoped parliament would back t*he tax-cut plan and that it would be completed by next year*, the website reported.
> 
> *Lowering the corporate tax rate would give companies more cash for expansion, which in turn would generate more tax revenue for the government,* said Handaka Santosa, a commissioner at publicly traded retailer PT Mitra Adiperkasa.
> 
> “Cutting corporate income tax is a must if we want to make Indonesia more competitive,” he said.
> 
> The government since late last year has introduced a raft of tax incentives to attract investment in the country as economic expansion in the $900 billion economy slowed to its lowest level in six years last year. But it hasn’t yet reduced the corporate tax rate.
> 
> Economists said in the near term cutting the corporate tax would strain the government’s budget, which has already come under pressure from weak commodities prices.
> 
> The government collected 522 trillion rupiah ($40 billion) in tax revenue during the first six months of the year, lower than 535 trillion rupiah during the same period last year.
> 
> *Write to I Made Sentana at i-made.sentana@wsj.com*


Hope that Jokowi be supported to implementing his reform and good will for the better Indonesia


----------



## UMNOPutra

Kalazan said:


> wait for our bank expansion to malonsia, and let us know how many branch that malonsia give to us to set up offices.
> i heard that malon's government prohibit our banks to setup branch in malonsia. i heard your govt are afraid...or will be doing some tricky then. :o



We are not afraid ... but your banks still can't meet our "minimum" requirement (in term of capital and credit rating) to open its full branch in Malaysia... Currently, Mandiri only operate 5 remittance officers in Malaysia ...meanwhile our banks (CIMB, MayBank and Capital) have more than 3,000 branches in Indonesia ..

As said in the article ... we are glad to accept an offer from your Jokowi to be more aggressive to expand our banking business in Indonesia ... .....


----------



## Svantana

Kalazan said:


> wait for our bank expansion to malonsia, and let us know how many branch that malonsia give to us to set up offices.
> i heard that malon's government prohibit our banks to setup branch in malonsia. i heard your govt are afraid...or will be doing some tricky then. :o



Please ignore him... it is wasting your energy to argue with him


----------



## Kalazan

UMNOPutra said:


> We are not afraid ... but your banks still can't meet our "minimum" requirement (in term of capital and credit rating) to open its full branch in Malaysia... Currently, Mandiri only operate 5 remittance officers in Malaysia ...meanwhile our banks (CIMB, MayBank and Capital) have more than 3,000 branches in Indonesia ..
> 
> As said in the article ... we are glad to accept an offer from your Jokowi to be more aggressive to expand our banking business in Indonesia ... .....


no, your gov


UMNOPutra said:


> We are not afraid ... but your banks still can't meet our "minimum" requirement (in term of capital and credit rating) to open its full branch in Malaysia... Currently, Mandiri only operate 5 remittance officers in Malaysia ...meanwhile our banks (CIMB, MayBank and Capital) have more than 3,000 branches in Indonesia ..
> 
> As said in the article ... we are glad to accept an offer from your Jokowi to be more aggressive to expand our banking business in Indonesia ... .....


stupid argue...your country always do bad and tricky. what a f*uck of term? our banks are include in largest asean bank.
and have along time ago open branch in HK,Taiwan, SGP,LA.

not only from malon...many bank from around the world want to invest in indonesia, one of largest economy in the world. not tiny economy like malonsia. not to surprised than malon company very happy to take a portion of cake, big cake, big profit. many malon company and private come here... wow. beside that, your assest are secured in here...because once your govt regime fall, your be in jail...  ;-)


----------



## Nike

Kalazan said:


> wait for our bank expansion to malonsia, and let us know how many branch that malonsia give to us to set up offices.
> i heard that malon's government prohibit our banks to setup branch in malonsia. i heard your govt are afraid...or will be doing some tricky then. :o



do me a favor, just ignore it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

Svantana said:


> Please ignore him... it is wasting your energy to argue with him


last reply to him...then let him alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> do me a favor, just ignore it



Some time ..tell the truth will make you "uncomfortable" ... but, many people want to join this forum because they want to open their perspective and mind .. .. not narrow minded like you ...

Please note that this is an "international forum" ...If you did not agree with my arguments/posts ... you can post your arguments with more accurate info to counter it... It is simple ..Agree ? ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Breaking Travel News*
Breaking Travel News is the leading online resource centre for travel industry executives. From market intelligence, trend analysis and breaking news to exclusive video interviews, the site provides all the information insiders need to keep their fingers on the travel pulse.

*UNWTO praises Indonesia visa free travel initiative*
17 hours ago
*




*
(picture from http://lampungsae.com/)

The *United Nations World Tourism Organisation has expressed its full support to the decision of the government of Indonesia to grant free visa to citizens from 169 countries.*

The measure looks for attracting international tourism to the country by simplifying travel procedures and follows *research by UNWTO and WTTC that shows that visa facilitation in the ASEAN economies could create between 333,000 to 654,000 new jobs in a period of three years.*

The visa-free policy is valid for a* maximum stay of 30 days, has no restriction on the number of visits per year, and is non neither extendable nor convertible to any other stay permit*.

Nationals of *visa-free countries can enter Indonesia in any of the 124 immigration check points* that the country possesses.

*“Indonesia is setting an example to the world.* UNWTO welcomes the decision of the government of Indonesia which clearly reflects the *commitment of the country with the development of the tourism sector *as a *driver of economic growth, jobs and well-being for its people*” said *UNWTO secretary general*, Taleb Rifai.

UNWTO has been extensively advocating for the benefits of safe, secure and seamless travel as a means to promote tourism development and multiply socio-economic benefits of the sector.

According to the UNWTO/WTTC Report Impact of Visa Facilitation in ASEAN Member States,* ASEAN stands to gain six to ten million additional international tourist arrivals from improved visa facilitation.*

*The additional receipts generated by these tourists could reach between US$7 and US$12 billion.*

Progress has been made at global level yet many opportunities remain for improvement, namely through maximizing the use of new technologies.

http://www.breakingtravelnews.com/news/article/unwto-praises-indonesia-visa-free-travel-initiative/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Jakarta Post
News Desk*
*Indonesia, Korea to collaborate in movie production*

Jakarta | Thu, August 11 2016 | 06:50 am








In a bid to increase the quality of local films, the *Creative Economy Agency launched a cinema networking event in cooperation with the Korean Film Council (KOFIC) in Jakarta on Wednesday.*

Dubbed *Korea-Indonesia Cinema Global Networking*, the three-day event comprises seminars on Korean and Indonesian film industries, Korea's integrated box office system and co-production study cases; presentations by 12 Korean and Indonesian firms involved in film production, animation and visual effects businesses; and one-on-one meetings between companies from both countries slated for Aug. 11-12.

*KOFIC's Future Strategy Division chief director Lee Sang Seok told a press conference on Wednesday that he expected the event to bring about the first Korean-Indonesian co-produced film*, which is most likely to be remake. "Creating opportunities of collaboration will not only just occur in the production of films; there's also the sharing of knowledge in technological advances along with animation and CGI."

Fauzan Zidni, a producer at Cinesurya Pictures, said co-production was a good step forward in developing and improving the local film industry. He provided examples of films co-produced with other countries, such as Dain Said’s thriller fantasy Interchange slated for release later this year that collaborates with Malaysia and starring Nicholas Saputra, and Fauzan's own upcoming movie directed by Mouly Surya, Marlina the Murderer in Four Acts, which is a co-production project with French producer Isabelle Glachant.

Co-producing movies with other countries could be very costly and complex as there is unimaginable difficulty in communication, especially with far off countries such as the US with the huge time difference and the need to translate almost every shape and form of the movie’s material between producers. However, t*he impact on the film industry is huge in the long-term, including access to a bigger and new market, financial resources from other countries, international locations to shoot, as well as opportunity to learn from each other.*

Prior to the event, KOFIC launched a similar program in Vietnam and is currently co-producing a movie with the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Holding companies needed to fight global competition: Jokowi
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said the establishment of several holding companies is aimed at improving the performances of Indonesia’s state-owned enterprises (SOEs) so they can become world-class companies and increase their role as the prime driver of the country’s economy amid tighter global competition.






As such, the President said, every step in the establishment of the holding companies, which will supervise SOEs in various sectors, must be well-calculated.

During a limited meeting at the State Palace on Friday, Jokowi reiterated that SOEs should be able to play a role as the locomotive of the national economy and help realize the government’s road map toward the establishment of strong SOEs. It is therefore crucial to ensure that every stage of the establishment of an SOE is calculated properly, starting from the preparation phase to its formation, he went on.

"The establishment of the holding companies should not be merely seen as a strategy to cut state capital injections [...] It must be understood that the holding companies are intended to strengthen the role of SOEs amid tighter competition, especially on the global level," Jokowi said.

"It is hoped that SOEs can become world-class companies and I expect to be run with a paradigm that puts an SOE as a business corporation, as mandated in a Constitutional Court decision," he went on.

As reported earlier, the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry plans this year to create two more holding companies for two strategic sectors, namely food commodities and maritime affairs. The two holding companies will be established immediately after the government completes the establishment of five holding companies set to operate in five sectors, namely mining, energy, financial services, property and toll roads.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...eeded-to-fight-global-competition-jokowi.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Minister Says Tax Amnesty Program Will Boost GDP




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan says that the tax amnesty program is expected to boost Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP).

*“Our GDP is now almost US$ 1 trillion. With the implementation of this tax amnesty program, we hope it can rise until US$ 1.3 trillion or even until US$ 1.5 trillion,”* he said in Bandung on Saturday (13/8).

Luhut added that the effects of this tax amnesty program were initially not calculated.

“We didn’t realize it when we designed this tax amnesty program that the people who already joined the program in 2015 can also take part in 2016, so there’s an evaluation of the asset values by only paying a fine of 2.5 percent,” he said.

According to Luhut, all businessmen who take part in this tax amnesty program will automatically evaluate the values of their assets that were reported.

“Eventually, it will evaluate our GDP,” he added.

Luhut further said that Indonesia’s GDP has positioned Indonesia in the G20 country group.
*
“Later on, we expect that we are no longer under the G20 country group but can even be in big 15, 16, or even 14. As a result, we won’t realize that our foreign debt ratio will decrease,” he added.*
-
-

BNN to Post Assign Personnel in China




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- In a bid to boost cooperation between Indonesia and China in the fight against drug abuse, the Indonesian anti-narcotics agency, the National Narcotics Agency (BNN) is set to assign a number of its personnel to be posted at China’s National Narcotics Control Commission (NNCC).

"We are planning to post several BNN’s officials at the NNCC and vice versa so that cooperation between the two sides, which began in 2012, will be more effective,” said BNN Chief Comr. Gem Budi Waseso to Indonesia’s state news agency Antara in Beijing on Saturday (13/8).

Budi added that BNN and NNCC have also agreed to cooperate to improve abilities to deal with drug abuses cases, such as through training and supports of modern devices.

"Cooperation between the two sides have successfully disclosed a number of major drug smuggling case through China to Indonesia. Therefore, cooperation on the exchange of intelligence information will be improved so that cooperation implementation can be more effective and efficient,” Budi said.

According to Budi, China is one of the major gates of the circulation of drugs in Indonesia, both through air and land.

*RINI UTAMI | ANTARA*
-
-
-
KEIN: Economy Can Grow by 7 Percent

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Chairman of the Committee on National Economy and Industry (KEI) Soetrisno Bachir said economic growth could reach 7 percent in 2019.




Indonesia has many natural resources and human resources to achieve the target, he said.

"If we have a national industry strategy roadmap that focuses on agribusiness, maritime, creative industries and tourism, we can achieve economic growth of 7 percent," said Soetrisno in Bogor on Sunday (14/8).

In addition, according to Sutrisno, the people’s mindset also needs to be changed in line with the implementation of the roadmap.

"We have inherited the mindset of people who do not love Indonesia. This roadmap will change the mindset of the love for foreign products into the love for domestic products," he added.

Sutrisno went on to say that the national industrial strategy roadmap that will be the benchmark for the government to bring welfare for the people through industrialization.

Improvement of social welfare will be faster with the acceleration of industrialization, he added.

Meanwhile, KEIN Vice Chairman Arif Budimanta said that to achieve economic growth of 7 percent, export growth should be higher than import growth.

"Exports should grow by at least 3 percent per year. In the meantime, imports should grow at the maximum of 2 percent per year. This is a strategy so the economy can grow by 7 percent," he said.

*ANGELINA ANJAR SAWITRI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Balance of payment surplus predicted to continue this year*
Sabtu, 13 Agustus 2016 11:58 WIB | 760 Views

Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo predicted the country would continue to chalk up surplus in its balance of payments for the rest of the year sustained by strong inflows in capital and financial account. 

The countrys balance of payments left a surplus of US$2.2 billion in the second quarter of this year as against a deficit of US$300 million in the previous quarter. 

"The surplus in the second quarter of this year was mainly as a result of capital and financial account. We see that it would continue for the rest of this year," Agus said here on Friday. 

Agus, however, gave no figure in his prediction for the balance of payment surplus in the remaining two quarters of this year. 

Bank Indonesia described the surplus in the second quarter of this year as encouraging after a deficit in the previous three month period. 

The balance of payment is an indicator gauging economic transactions between a country and other countries including in current account, capital account and financial account. 

According to Communication Executive Director of the Central Bank Tirta Segara, the surplus in the country balance of payments in the second quarter showed improvement in the countrys economic external balance , and helps sustain macro economic stability.

Tirta said the surplus was party attributable to a decline in the countrys current account deficit to US$4.7 billion (2 percent of the GDP) from US$4.8 billion in the first quarter of this year. 

The current account deficit declined as a result of an increase in the trade surplus for commodities outside oil and gas.

Meanwhile deficit was still recorded in the oil and gas trade on shrinking oil production. 

"Deficit in service account rose to follow the low seasonal pattern of service account," Tirta said.

The surplus in the capital and financial account in the second quarter of 2016 reached US$7.4 billion , up from US$4.6 billion in the previous quarter. 

"This was sustained by inflows of portfolio investment capital. Net portfolio investment capital grew significantly to US$8.4 billion in the second quarter of 2016," he said. 

The increase in the portfolio investment was attributable largely to the sales of global bond by the government and foreign net buy at stock market and rupiah state securities market. (*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106231/balance-of-payment-surplus-predicted-to-continue-this-year

*Indonesian researchers breed anti-dengue mosquitoes*
Kamis, 11 Agustus 2016 08:59 WIB | 738 Views

Solo, C. Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian researchers from Gadjah Mada University, in collaboration with Eliminate Dengue Project (EDP) Yogayakarta are breeding mosquitoes with Wolbachia, a natural bacterium present in up to 60 percent of all species of insects, including mosquitoes.

"Wolbachia-containing mosquitoes do not transmit the dengue virus to humans," a researcher from EDP, Prof. Utarini said here Wednesday.

Wolbachia are bacteria that only live inside insect cells. However, they are not usually found in the Aedes aegypti mosquito, the primary species responsible for transmitting human viruses such as dengue, chikungunya, and zika.

Mosquito eggs will hatch and become adult mosquitoes, then they will mate with local mosquitoes and generate mosquitoes that contains Wolbachia, she explained.

In a certain period of time most Aedes aegypti mosquitoes in Yogyakarta will contain Wolbachia, which will ensure that the mosquitoes do not transmit the dengue virus to humans, Utarini added. 

Breeding Wolbachia-containing mosquitoes is an effort to reduce the number of dengue cases, according to her.

Moreover, dengue has been a serious issue in Indonesia since 1960.

Breeding mosquitoes with Wolbachia is a safe, efficient, sustainable and environmentally friendly method in eradicating dengue, Utarini remarked.

"If mosquitoes in a certain area have contained Wolbachia, then the method is no longer reapplied," she said, and added that Wolbachia-containing mosquitoes will naturally breed in Aedes aegypti populations.

Yogyakarta has been chosen for the research as it has a high number of dengue cases, has a dense population, and Aedes aegypti are found throughout the year in all sub districts, Utarini said.

Wolbachia is a new promising technology to suppress the replication of dengue, chikungunya and zika viruses in Aedes aegypti, the World Health Organization (WHO) stated March 2016.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106191/indonesian-researchers-breed-anti-dengue-mosquitoes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian researchers breed anti-dengue mosquitoes*
> Kamis, 11 Agustus 2016 08:59 WIB | 738 Views
> 
> Solo, C. Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian researchers from Gadjah Mada University, in collaboration with Eliminate Dengue Project (EDP) Yogayakarta are breeding mosquitoes with Wolbachia, a natural bacterium present in up to 60 percent of all species of insects, including mosquitoes.
> 
> "Wolbachia-containing mosquitoes do not transmit the dengue virus to humans," a researcher from EDP, Prof. Utarini said here Wednesday.
> 
> Wolbachia are bacteria that only live inside insect cells. However, they are not usually found in the Aedes aegypti mosquito, the primary species responsible for transmitting human viruses such as dengue, chikungunya, and zika.
> 
> Mosquito eggs will hatch and become adult mosquitoes, then they will mate with local mosquitoes and generate mosquitoes that contains Wolbachia, she explained.
> 
> In a certain period of time most Aedes aegypti mosquitoes in Yogyakarta will contain Wolbachia, which will ensure that the mosquitoes do not transmit the dengue virus to humans, Utarini added.
> 
> Breeding Wolbachia-containing mosquitoes is an effort to reduce the number of dengue cases, according to her.
> 
> Moreover, dengue has been a serious issue in Indonesia since 1960.
> 
> Breeding mosquitoes with Wolbachia is a safe, efficient, sustainable and environmentally friendly method in eradicating dengue, Utarini remarked.
> 
> "If mosquitoes in a certain area have contained Wolbachia, then the method is no longer reapplied," she said, and added that Wolbachia-containing mosquitoes will naturally breed in Aedes aegypti populations.
> 
> Yogyakarta has been chosen for the research as it has a high number of dengue cases, has a dense population, and Aedes aegypti are found throughout the year in all sub districts, Utarini said.
> 
> Wolbachia is a new promising technology to suppress the replication of dengue, chikungunya and zika viruses in Aedes aegypti, the World Health Organization (WHO) stated March 2016.(*)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106191/indonesian-researchers-breed-anti-dengue-mosquitoes



Great this program was succesfull...
The program also supported by bill gates foundation.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian coffee brands have opportunity to meet global demand: AEKI*
Jumat, 12 Agustus 2016 17:28 WIB | 984 Views




Photo document of workers cooked traditionally of robusta coffee in one of the coffee powder processing production site in the village of Ie Masen, District Ulee Kareng, Banda Aceh, Aceh. (ANTARA/Irwansyah Putra)

Semarang (ANTARA News) - Local coffee brands have a huge opportunity to meet the global demand, according to the Indonesian Coffee Exporters Association (AEKI) of Central Java.

"There is steady demand for coffee from markets, such as Japan, the United States, Western Europe, Italy, and Spain. However, the demand from some countries has continued to increase from time to time," Deputy of AEKI of Central Java Mulyono Susilo noted here on Friday.

Some countries having high number of coffee lovers are South Korea, China, and several Eastern European nations.

According to Susilo, the International Coffee Organization has forecast that by 2020, there will be a deficit of 10 million bags of coffee, taking into account that one bag contains 60 kilograms of coffee.

"The deficit is due to an increase in consumption in China and producer countries, such as Indonesia and Vietnam. Indonesia has an opportunity to meet the worlds coffee deficit," Susilo pointed out.

He added this is challenge for the Indonesian government, exporters, and farmers to develop their coffee businesses from the upstream to downstream.

"We really hope the coffee farmers would put in greater efforts in their plantations," Mulyono remarked.

He also expressed hope that the coffee farmers would accept advice on growing the plants more productively by applying the pruning method.

Pruning is a necessary technique that is not only required to maintain a healthy tree but also to keep quality and yield at their highest levels.

"The coffee farmers in Indonesia are rarely implementing the pruning method," he noted, adding that this method could boost the production and quality of coffee.

Pruning has been implemented in Vietnam and Brazil. 

After harvesting, the unproductive branches are pruned for encouraging the growth of new tissue, which helps to generate dense flowering. 

"This is what increases their coffee production," he added.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/A014) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...s-have-opportunity-to-meet-global-demand-aeki


----------



## Nike

*Saudi Vision 2030 offers opportunities to Indonesian businesses*
Sabtu, 13 Agustus 2016 11:54 WIB | 1.551 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A program called Saudi Vision 2030 offers opportunities to Indonesian entrepreneurs to expand their businesses to Saudi Arabia, an Indonesian government official.

"Saudi Arabia expects the program can wean the country away from its dependence on the energy sector," Head of Research and Policy Development for Asia-Pacific and African regions at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Mohamad, Hery Saripudin, who is also a Consul-General candidate of the Republic of Indonesia in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, said here Friday. .

Saudi Arabia is now intensively diversifying the countrys economic sector beyond energy, he added. 

There are two reasons why Saudi Arabia strives to free itself from dependence on the energy sector that have been the mainstay of the country, according to him.

Firstly, the fall in world oil prices after the revocation of sanctions by the Western countries against Iran allows the country to freely distribute oil to the international market.

Secondly, the interest of Saudi Arabia to continue funding the leadership in the Middle East region increases spending in the state budget.

"Saudi Arabia needs a huge budget so it must diversify its economic resources, by privatization of strategic sectors, developing property, and so on. This is an opportunity for Indonesian businessmen to take part in it," he said.

The Middle East is a strategic region because of the large number of Indonesians living there, Hery added. 

In addition, issues such as the Palestine and Sunni-Shiah conflicts frequently touch the Indonesians, who are mostly Muslims.

A number of tasks has been awaiting him in Jeddah, such as preserving national sovereignty, protecting and serving Indonesians, and building economic diplomacy and Indonesias leadership in multilateral organizations, among others, Hery said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...offers-opportunities-to-indonesian-businesses

*Surabaya to build green belt around Benowo landfill*
Jumat, 12 Agustus 2016 16:41 WIB | 561 Views




Technicians control the generator room Waste Power Plant in Final Disposal at Benowo, Surabaya, East Java, on Thursday (August 11, 2016). (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - The Surabaya city government plans to plant trees on the green belt around the Benowo landfill to absorb the garbage odor.

"A good landfill must have a barrier in the form of a green belt," Surabaya Mayor Tri Rismaharini said while conducting an impromptu inspection of the landfill here on Thursday.

Risma, as the mayor is popularly called, said the green belt will help reduce the negative impact of the landfill on nearby residences. Therefore, the green belt will be developed with trees capable of absorbing the garbage odor.

The planned construction of the green belt is now entering the phase of land clearance. Nearly 100 hectares of land belonging to individuals and private companies will be cleared to make way for the construction of the green belt.

During the impromptu inspection, the mayor also visited a waste-to-energy plant at the Benowo landfill, which processes garbage into methane gas to produce electricity.

Part of the electricity is sold to state electricity company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) and the rest is used for the landfills operations.

Risma said the Benowo landfill is capable of producing 1.8 to 2 megawatts (MW) of electricity per day. Looking ahead, the city government will increase the electricity production by building a new waste-to-energy plant. Once the new power plant is completed, electricity production is expected to reach 10 MW per day.

However, she added that building a power plant is not as easy as building an apartment. 

A good plan, land and supporting facilities are needed to build a power plant, she added.

_(Reported by Abdul Hakim/Uu.S012/INE/KR-BSR)_

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106211/surabaya-to-build-green-belt-around-benowo-landfill


----------



## CountStrike

*GE committed to developing gas-based power plants in Indonesia*

Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, August 12 2016 | 01:24 pm




_From right to left, GE Indonesia CEO Handry Satriago, PLN corporate secretary Bambang Dwiyanto, XL Axiata president director Dian Siswarini and director of the Committee for the Acceleration of Priority Infrastructure Delivery (KPPIP) Projects Henry Toruan take part in The Jakarta Post's seminar ‘Accelerating Infrastructure Development’ in Jakarta on Aug. 9.(thejakartapost.com/Anton Hermansyah)_
US-based technology company General Electric (GE) is committed to providing new technologies for gas-based power plants to support Indonesia's 35,000 megawatt (MW) program.

Currently, the company is developing automation technology specifically applied to gas-based power plants. It will ease human-machine interactions during the operation of the power plants.

“Our technology can create more efficiency in development. For example, the Gorontalo power plant, which uses our turbines, was built in only six months,” GE Indonesia CEO Handry Satriago said at a Jakarta Post seminar on "Accelerating Infrastructure Development" in Jakarta on Monday.

The development of the 100 MW power plant started in September 2015 and was finished in January 2016. GE supplied four turbines, each producing 25 MW of power.

Moreover, Handry said the company was committed to more power plant projects in the pipeline. “We will submit our proposals and follow several bids for every gas-based project in the 35,000 MW program,” Handry said. (ags)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ping-gas-based-power-plants-in-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Oman Plans to Build Refineries in Bontang and Kuala Tanjung*
"We are discussing where they can build the fastest. They talked about Bontang. Will Bontang be faster to build, or will it be the one in North Sumatera, we are basically looking into it."






KATADATA

Monday, 15 August 2016 | 09:49 WIB
Miftah Ardhian

The Ministry of State-owned Enterprises (SOE) received a visit from the Energy Minister of Oman, Mohammed bin Hamad Al Rumhy. At the meeting, Al Rumhy said that his country's oil companies are interested in investing in Indonesia.

Most of the investment would be in the construction and development of oil refineries, which is a priority for Indonesia. SOE Minister Rini Soemarno said that one company in particular, Oman Oil Company S.A.O.C., had expressed interest in building refineries in Bontang, North Kalimantan, and Kuala Tanjung, North Sumatera. (Read: Government Reviews Construction of 6 New Refineries).

Rini responded to the offer by reviewing which project can be worked on the soonest."We are discussing where they can build the fastest. They talked about Bontang. Will Bontang be faster to build, or will it be the one in North Sumatera, we are basically looking into it," she said at her office in Jakarta Friday (12/8).

Advertisement
The government is in need of substantial funding to develop a number of oil and gas projects, including refinery construction. In addition to building new refineries, Pertamina also needs a lot of money to rejuvenate old refineries. (Read: Scheme Changed, Iran Given Offer to Co-develop Bontang Refinery).

On the same occasion the SOE Ministry's Deputy for Energy, Logistics, Regional and Tourism Businesses Edwin Hidayat Abdullah said that the Omani visit went beyond discussing the Bontang refinery. "Oman has only just expressed an interest in refinery investment. They are now surveying Bontang and Kuala Tanjung,"he said.

However, the investment plan in Bontang could be tricky because the government applies a government-to-business (G2B) partnership scheme for refineries, which prohibits Pertamina from directly appointing a partner.

Therefore, the development scheme needs to be revised to allow direct appointment of a partner by Pertamina. That would let Pertamina choose to have Oman as its work partner. (Read: Bontang Refinery Scheme Revision Requires Energy Minister's Approval).

Pertamina’s President Director Dwi Sutjipto claimed that the government plans to change the scheme to allow direct appointment. "At the moment, Bontang is still under a G2B scheme. But the construction could take some time, which is why the scheme is going to be changed to the one used for the Tuban Refinery (direct appointment)," Dwi said when releasing Pertamina's engineers to technology specialists in Jakarta Wednesday (10/8).

However, the scheme change must await the approval of Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Arcandra Tahar. According to the ministry's Director of Downstream Business Development, Setyorini Tri Hutami, there has been no instruction for a scheme change. "The change is just talk for now," she said at the Energy Ministry building Wednesday (10/8).

The Tuban and Bontang refinery projects are still being processed under the coordination of the Committee for the Acceleration of Provision of Priority Infrastructure (KPPIP) led by the Coordinating Ministry of Economic Affairs. The ministry's Energy Deputy Monty Girianna said they had not received a proposal about the scheme change. "We haven’t got one yet," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Bennedict said:


> Minister Says Tax Amnesty Program Will Boost GDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan says that the tax amnesty program is expected to boost Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP).
> 
> *“Our GDP is now almost US$ 1 trillion. With the implementation of this tax amnesty program, we hope it can rise until US$ 1.3 trillion or even until US$ 1.5 trillion,”* he said in Bandung on Saturday (13/8).
> 
> Luhut added that the effects of this tax amnesty program were initially not calculated.
> 
> “We didn’t realize it when we designed this tax amnesty program that the people who already joined the program in 2015 can also take part in 2016, so there’s an evaluation of the asset values by only paying a fine of 2.5 percent,” he said.
> 
> According to Luhut, all businessmen who take part in this tax amnesty program will automatically evaluate the values of their assets that were reported.
> 
> “Eventually, it will evaluate our GDP,” he added.
> 
> Luhut further said that Indonesia’s GDP has positioned Indonesia in the G20 country group.
> *
> “Later on, we expect that we are no longer under the G20 country group but can even be in big 15, 16, or even 14. As a result, we won’t realize that our foreign debt ratio will decrease,” he added.*
> -



Maybe in Indon .. you call his statement as 'Asal Bunyi or flip flop kehulu kehilir ...


----------



## initial_d

This is become annoying, listen up you punny lil asshole, we indonesian member already being kind to you by not bullying you and your shitty country. Please help us all by just go die, make a thread of yourself then on how great mahatir was or how corrupts umno is or how your great malaysian people consume indonesian pop culture, indonesian movie, indonesian song etc etc etc.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

*Komatsu to develop construction machinery in Indonesia*
TOKYO -- Komatsu will open a site in Indonesia for developing construction equipment as early as the fall, the first time it has moved such functions outside Japan.

The development center, to be set up at Komatsu Indonesia in Jakarta, will handle hydraulic shovels and other machinery suited to the climate and fuel quality of Southeast Asia, where equipment is often operated in demanding environments such as the jungle.



Development personnel will be dispatched from Komatsu's Osaka plant to get the new site up and running quickly. Equipment manufactured in Indonesia is currently developed at the Osaka plant.

(Nikkei)
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Komatsu-to-develop-construction-machinery-in-Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*FAA Officially Allows Indonesian Airlines to Enter US Airspace*


*Jakarta.* Indonesian airlines finally received official permission from the United States Federal Aviation Administration, or FAA, to enter US airspace after having waited for nearly a decade.

The FAA announced without much fanfare on Monday (15/08) that Indonesia now complies with International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) safety standards and that it therefore qualifies for an upgrade to an International Aviation Safety Assessment (IASA) Category 1 rating.

"The Category 1 status announced today is based on a March 2016 FAA assessment of the safety oversight provided by Indonesia’s Directorate General of Civil Aviation," the statement said.

Hemi Pramuraharjo, communication and information bureau head at the Ministry of Transportation, confirmed the news to the Jakarta Globe.

Indonesia was downgraded to a Category 2 rating in 2007 following findings on inadequate operational control systems and serious safety concerns. A Category 2 rating means a country lacks laws or regulations on aviation safety standards equivalent to those of the FAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

*Bank Rakyat Indonesia deploys digital branches to lure millennials*
ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writer






Bank Rakyat Indonesia officers show visitors how to use a self-service station at the bank's first 'fully digital' branch.

JAKARTA -- Following the launch of its own satellite in mid-June, state lender Bank Rakyat Indonesia on Monday opened its first "fully digital" branch and is planning to open more this year -- in what a bank executive says is an attempt to appeal to young and tech-savvy Indonesians.

*BRI, Indonesia's second-largest lender by assets, has traditionally been known for its focus on microfinancing -- with small and midsize businesses in Indonesia's rural areas being its main target market.*

*
BRI, however, seems to want to enhance that image with the launch of BRI Digital at Soekarno-Hatta Airport's Terminal 3 Ultimate, Indonesia's largest airport terminal on the outskirts of Jakarta that only recently commenced partial operations.

The branch offers the "most comprehensive digital-banking services ... the first of its kind in Indonesia," said BRI President Asmawi Syam. "This is to welcome the future, to serve BRI customers who are of the millennial generation."*

"This has been enabled with the launch of the satellite," he went on, referring to the BRIsat, which was launched from the northern coast of French Guiana in South America -- making BRI the world's first bank with its own satellite.

BRI has repeatedly said that the satellite is aimed at supporting its digital services -- including in rural and remote regions of Indonesia that have for decades been BRI's forte, as compared with other Indonesian banks focusing on big towns and cities.

BRI Digital outlets, however, are obviously aimed at middle-to-upper-class Indonesians -- with BRI planning to open nine more by the end of the year in Indonesian provincial capitals, including Jakarta, Surabaya, Bandung and Medan.

"We will probably open more of these digital branches at shopping malls -- so while people shop, they can do some banking transactions," Syam said.

*The BRI Digital outlet at Soekarno-Hatta Airport is equipped with self-service facilities utilizing "state-of-the-art technologies" -- such as several "smart tables" allowing visitors to access information on the bank's various services, as well as "hybrid machines" allowing new customers to open an account at the bank and "video banking tools" that let customers speak with customer service officers.*

"Because later, we won't assign any officers here," Syam said.

BRI added it will not abandon its microbusiness segment with the development of BRI Digital, saying it is designed to also support the e-commerce activities of the bank's micro- and small-business clients -- by giving visitors access to information about these companies' products.

BRI on Monday announced 12.2 trillion rupiah in net profit in the first half -- a 1.9% increase from the same period last year. The bank's shares closed up 0.42%, outperforming the benchmark Jakarta Composite Index, which slumped 1.03%.
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/AC/BRI-satellite-paves-way-to-fullydigital-branches
basically BRI is having "fun" with their satellite 



Bennedict said:


> BNN to Post Assign Personnel in China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- In a bid to boost cooperation between Indonesia and China in the fight against drug abuse, the Indonesian anti-narcotics agency, the National Narcotics Agency (BNN) is set to assign a number of its personnel to be posted at China’s National Narcotics Control Commission (NNCC).
> 
> "We are planning to post several BNN’s officials at the NNCC and vice versa so that cooperation between the two sides, which began in 2012, will be more effective,” said BNN Chief Comr. Gem Budi Waseso to Indonesia’s state news agency Antara in Beijing on Saturday (13/8).
> 
> Budi added that BNN and NNCC have also agreed to cooperate to improve abilities to deal with drug abuses cases, such as through training and supports of modern devices.
> 
> "Cooperation between the two sides have successfully disclosed a number of major drug smuggling case through China to Indonesia. Therefore, cooperation on the exchange of intelligence information will be improved so that cooperation implementation can be more effective and efficient,” Budi said.
> 
> According to Budi, China is one of the major gates of the circulation of drugs in Indonesia, both through air and land.
> 
> *RINI UTAMI | ANTARA*


that news is related to the following

TUESDAY, 16 AUGUST, 2016 | 06:42 WIB
Most Drugs Smuggled into Indonesia Come from China: BNN

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Most drugs smuggled into Indonesia came from China, according to the spokesman of the National Narcotics Agency (BNN), Senior Commissioner Slamet Pribadi.

"China is the largest supplier of drugs that come into Indonesia," Slamet Pribadi said on Sunday.

Chinese drugs network syndicates also control the drug trafficking racket in Indonesia, he added.

Iran was the second largest source of smuggled illicit drugs, he said.

As many as 44 new psychoactive substances (NPS) were currently being circulated illegally in Indonesia.

According to data from the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime (UNODC), 651 new psychoactive substances (NPS) exist in the world, he said.

He hoped that the NPS wil be included in the substances covered by Indonesias anti-narcotic law.

The country has more than five million drug users, mostly young people. Between 30 to 50 Indonesians, mostly youth, die every day due to drug addiction.

Having declared a drug emergency status in Indonesia, it is now one of the few countries to have imposed the harshest drug laws in the world.

On July 29 this year, four death row inmates convicted for drug trafficking were executed. Among them were three Nigerians while the fourth was an Indonesian.

Last year, Indonesia had executed 14 drug convicts including an Indonesian, a Nigerian, a Brazilian, a Dutch a Vietnamese and two Australians.


*ANTARA
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...s-Smuggled-into-Indonesia-Come-from-China-BNN*
weeks ago i read an article of interviews to several australian drug users who most agree that bringing drug in a country like singapore and indonesia are suicidal and consider australia as a drug users paradise. support war on drug on all front. death sentence to the trafficker and give the user support for a successful rehabilitation. don't let Indonesia become a drug users paradise..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> weeks ago i read an article of interviews to several australian drug users who most agree that bringing drug in a country like singapore and indonesia are suicidal and consider australia as a drug users paradise. support war on drug on all front. death sentence to the trafficker and give the user support for a successful rehabilitation. don't let Indonesia become a drug users paradise..



The real hell for drug users, peddlers and traffickers today is Philippines. Police and vigilante mob kill them like cockroach there. #jadi-inget-petrus


----------



## Nike

*Russian Ambassador lauds President Jokowi`s speech*
Selasa, 16 Agustus 2016 20:09 WIB | 696 Views




Ambassador Mikhail Galuzin. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Russias Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin has lauded President Joko Widodo (Jokowi)s speech in which he had emphasized the need to make Indonesia more competitive globally.

"I am impressed by the message conveyed by President Joko Widodo. President Joko Widodo has declared that Indonesia is becoming stronger in the global competition," Mikhail Galuzin said when attending the annual session of the Peoples Consultative Assembly (MPR) on the occasion of the 71st anniversary of Indonesias Independence, here on Tuesday.

The ambassador remarked that Russia has expressed its readiness to cooperate with Indonesia in the field of infrastructure development.

The infrastructure development program increases the competitiveness of Indonesia, Galuzin noted, and has resulted in friendly countries wanting to cooperate and invest further.

In addition, the ambassador asked the foreign diplomats to study a number of new laws put in place by Indonesia, including the legislation offering a tax amnesty.

"I hope we can comprehensively discuss the issue of infrastructure development in the eastern part of Indonesia," Galuzin pointed out.

President Joko Widodo had earlier noted that the government was focusing on poverty eradication, employment creation and narrowing down the social gap as part of the efforts to accelerate the national development program.

"As part of the efforts to expedite development, the government focused on three breakthrough steps of eradicating poverty, unemployment and social gap and imbalance," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) recalled in his State of the Nation address during a joint session of the House of Representatives (DPR) and the Regional Legislative Council (DPD) here on Tuesday, in connection with the 71st anniversary of the Indonesian Independence.

The three steps are, respectively, accelerating infrastructure development; improving human resources and enhancing productive capacity building; and deregulating and de-bureaucratizing procedures. 

Infrastructure development will strengthen connectivity and narrow down the social gap and imbalances, he stressed.

The acceleration of logistics infrastructure development include construction of roads, seaports, airports and railways, while strategic infrastructure development covers, among other things, power plants, telecommunication networks, irrigation system and public housing.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106276/russian-ambassador-lauds-president-jokowis-speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> The real hell for drug users, peddlers and traffickers today is Philippines. Police and vigilante mob kill them like cockroach there. #jadi-inget-petrus



punishement without justice...
my point is... why the f*cking most advanced human right country like US, France are shut up.
while indonesia doing with lawfull punishment they are speak loudly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Why Is Indonesia Sinking 70 Foreign Vessels on Its Independence Day?*
Jakarta will conduct its largest public sinking of foreign vessels under Jokowi to date.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
August 10, 2015
571
3
3
*577* Shares

The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) plans to blow up 70 foreign ships when the country celebrates the 70th year of Indonesian independence August 17, the country’s navy chief said August 7.

Speaking following a base inauguration in Pontianak, TNI Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi said the foreign ships to be sunk were ones caught poaching in Indonesian waters by the nation’s authorities.

The act itself will come as little surprise to most Indonesia watchers. As I’ve written previously, Indonesia under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has launched a tough crackdown on illegal fishing in Indonesian waters, which he says causes the country to suffer annual losses of over $20 billion (See: “Explaining Indonesia’s ‘Sink the Vessels’ Policy Under Jokowi”). That has resulted in a series of highly public sinking of boats from neighboring countries over the past year – part of what Jokowi has described as a “shock therapy” approach in spite of concerns among some of Indonesia’s neighbors (See: “Is Indonesia Turning Away From ASEAN Under Jokowi?”). While the practice of sinking vessels itself is not new, it has been conducted in a more high-profile and expansive manner as part of Jokowi’s broader vision of turning the country into a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Indian and Pacific Oceans (See: “The Trouble With Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities Under Jokowi”).

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
But this appears to be the largest mass public sinking of foreign vessels under Jokowi thus far. The last one of its kind, which occurred on May 20 to commemorate National Awakening Day, involved 41 foreign vessels, including the first vessel from China to be sunk (See “Why Did Indonesia Just Sink a Vessel from China?”). The choice to blow up 70 vessels to celebrate 70 years of Indonesian independence this time is likely to fuel fears that the Jokowi administration is using the issue to stoke Indonesian nationalism amid its waning popularity.

Yet Indonesian officials continue to point out that the problem is a serious one and that the country has little choice but to employ the approach to safeguard its rights. Asep Burhanudin, the director general of marine and fisheries natural resources supervision, said that as of the beginning of August 2015, his office had handled at least 92 cases of poaching. However, as Asep himself admitted, poaching is not an act perpetrated by foreign vessels alone – 41 of those 92 cases actually involved Indonesian-flagged ships. Among the foreign ships, a majority of them came from Vietnam (33 ships) while the rest came from the Philippines (eight), Thailand (five), and Malaysia (five).

http://thediplomat.com/2015/08/why-is-indonesia-sinking-70-foreign-vessels-on-its-independence-day/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

madokafc said:


> *Why Is Indonesia Sinking 70 Foreign Vessels on Its Independence Day?*
> Jakarta will conduct its largest public sinking of foreign vessels under Jokowi to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Prashanth Parameswaran
> August 10, 2015
> 571
> 3
> 3
> *577* Shares
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) plans to blow up 70 foreign ships when the country celebrates the 70th year of Indonesian independence August 17, the country’s navy chief said August 7.
> 
> Speaking following a base inauguration in Pontianak, TNI Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi said the foreign ships to be sunk were ones caught poaching in Indonesian waters by the nation’s authorities.
> 
> The act itself will come as little surprise to most Indonesia watchers. As I’ve written previously, Indonesia under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has launched a tough crackdown on illegal fishing in Indonesian waters, which he says causes the country to suffer annual losses of over $20 billion (See: “Explaining Indonesia’s ‘Sink the Vessels’ Policy Under Jokowi”). That has resulted in a series of highly public sinking of boats from neighboring countries over the past year – part of what Jokowi has described as a “shock therapy” approach in spite of concerns among some of Indonesia’s neighbors (See: “Is Indonesia Turning Away From ASEAN Under Jokowi?”). While the practice of sinking vessels itself is not new, it has been conducted in a more high-profile and expansive manner as part of Jokowi’s broader vision of turning the country into a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Indian and Pacific Oceans (See: “The Trouble With Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities Under Jokowi”).
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> But this appears to be the largest mass public sinking of foreign vessels under Jokowi thus far. The last one of its kind, which occurred on May 20 to commemorate National Awakening Day, involved 41 foreign vessels, including the first vessel from China to be sunk (See “Why Did Indonesia Just Sink a Vessel from China?”). The choice to blow up 70 vessels to celebrate 70 years of Indonesian independence this time is likely to fuel fears that the Jokowi administration is using the issue to stoke Indonesian nationalism amid its waning popularity.
> 
> Yet Indonesian officials continue to point out that the problem is a serious one and that the country has little choice but to employ the approach to safeguard its rights. Asep Burhanudin, the director general of marine and fisheries natural resources supervision, said that as of the beginning of August 2015, his office had handled at least 92 cases of poaching. However, as Asep himself admitted, poaching is not an act perpetrated by foreign vessels alone – 41 of those 92 cases actually involved Indonesian-flagged ships. Among the foreign ships, a majority of them came from Vietnam (33 ships) while the rest came from the Philippines (eight), Thailand (five), and Malaysia (five).
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2015/08/why-is-indonesia-sinking-70-foreign-vessels-on-its-independence-day/


how many vessel for today Independence?


----------



## Robin Wong

madokafc said:


> *Why Is Indonesia Sinking 70 Foreign Vessels on Its Independence Day?*
> Jakarta will conduct its largest public sinking of foreign vessels under Jokowi to date.
> 
> August 10, 2015


Not sure why you'd post this one year old article on Indonesian economy news thread


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesia to Explore Possibility of Joining TPP




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said Indonesia will step up exploration of possible membership in international cooperations including the Trans-Pacific Partnership Agreement (TPPA).

The message was said by Minister Retno explaining President Joko Widodo’s stance on international agreements, which was conveyed before the House of Representative.

President Joko Widodo in his state of the nation address celebrating Indonesia’s 71st Independence Day said that the Indonesian government will expedite the exploration of international trade deals and mull Indonesia’s participation in international economic partnerships, in which he referred to Trans-Pacific Partnership Agreement (TPPA) and Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP).

“We have been studying the TPPA. We are conducting cost-benefit analysis [of joining the TPPA]. The study is carried out by the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs,” Minister Retno told_Antara_.

She also said that the Indonesian government is also taking part in the negotiation process of the RCEP.

“It has to be said that the RCEP is also being negotiated and it has yet to reach conclusions,” she explained.

On possible overlap of Indonesia’s plans to join the TPPA and the RCEP, in addition to the implementation of ASEAN Economic Community (AEC), Minister Retno said the government is still evaluating the issue.

“Some articles [in the TPPA and the RCEP] are similar indeed, but not exactly the same,” she said.

*ANTARA*

-
-
Indonesia`s Economic Growth, One of the highest in Asia





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said the Indonesian people should be thankful of the state's record as one of the countries with the highest economic growth in Asia despite affected by the global economic slowdown.

“Indonesia’s economy in Q1 2016 grew 4.92 percent. In Q2 2016, the national economic growth climbed 5.18 percent,” said Jokowi at the speech of 71st Indonesia Independence Day celebration in Parliament Building, Senayan-Jakarta on Tuesday, August 16, 2016.

He said the state’s economic growth was above the world and developing countries’ average economic growth. 

The president says that 2016 is the Year of National Development Acceleration following the development of infrastructure across the country; particularly in villages, suburbs, and border areas in order to strengthen national connectivity.

“Armed with the achievement of fundamental economic transformation, entering the second year, the government intends to accelerate the development,” said Jokowi.

The Joint Session between the National Parliament and Local Parliament led by Parliament Chairman Ade Komaruddin was attended by leaders of state institutions including the chairman of the People’s Consultative Assembly Zulkifli Hasan and the House of Representative chairman Irman Gusman.

*ANTARA
-
-
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Singapore to open joint Kendal Industrial Complex*
Kamis, 18 Agustus 2016 17:29 WIB | 377 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Singapore will open the Kendal Industrial Park (KIP), a joint industrial complex, built in Kendal City, Central Java, on August 26.

"President Joko Widodo and Prime Minister Le Hsien Loong will officially inaugurate the industrial complex," Indonesia Foreign Affairs Ministrys Director for East Asia and Pacific Affairs Edi Yusup stated here on Thursday.

Yusup noted in a press briefing at the Foreign Affairs Ministry that the Kendal Park by the Bay was being built by Indonesian company PT Jababeka and Singaporean firm Sembcorp in two phases: a thousand-hectare integrated industrial park completed in 2013 and a 2.7 thousand-hectare industrial complex to be developed by 2020.

The KIP is being built to meet international standards and developed for mixed use as an industrial as well as a residential and commercial area that will meet the rising demand for cost-competitive manufacturing facilities in Indonesia.

The KIP is strategically located some 21 kilometers (km) west of Semarang, the capital of Central Java, 20 km from the Ahmad Yani International Airport, and 25 km to the Tanjung Emas Seaport.

Yusup said the investment to build the KIP has reached Rp3.2 trillion, which was sourced from Japan, Singapore, and Malaysia.

"A total of 16 companies from Japan, Singapore, and Malaysia have joined the KIP," he noted.

The KIP would be developed into an industrial center for developing sectors, such as garment, textile, leather, heavy industry, food processing, and chemical as well as for manufacturing beauty care products and automotive parts and components.

The KIP would also be supported by trained workforce from Central Java, with some 1,184 vocational training institutes to churn out 150 thousand graduates per year and 274 universities and 20 polytechnics to produce 103 thousand graduates per year. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106307/indonesia-singapore-to-open-joint-kendal-industrial-complex

*5.3 percent growth target achievable: Minister*
Kamis, 18 Agustus 2016 08:03 WIB | 586 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution said he is optimistic that the economic growth target of 5.3 percent in 2017 could be achieved by optimizing the performance of the investment sector.

"If you ask whether the 5.3 percent target is achievable, I think it is not something that is difficult to achieve," Nasution stated in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Nasution noted the government could count on the proposed investment actually being realized as the 2017 begins once the contracts for the procurement of infrastructure projects, such as highways and power plants, are signed in 2016.

"At least by November or December, or by early next year, actual investment will be made. That will be recorded as having been realized and will have an impact on economic growth," he added.

However, Nasution reminded that the investment is not yet adequate, because infrastructure development could last longer than initially estimated.

"The realization of investment can be slow because these projects are generally long term in nature, such as toll roads and power plants. The construction can start only after two or three years," he pointed out.

Besides investments, Nasution observed that the government could still rely on domestic consumption to support economic performance by ensuring that people retain their purchasing power and by keeping inflation under control.

Nevertheless, global economic challenges could also pose an obstacle that could hamper the potential for economic growth in 2017 because the turmoil in developed and developing countries has disrupted the performance of the national trade sector until now.

"There seems to be an upward movement of exports and imports, but we cannot do much. We realize this as a formidable challenge before the recovery of global economic growth," Nasution conceded.

Nasution believed the government can solve a variety of domestic and global challenges because it has taken certain steps in anticipation, such as the issuance of economic policy packages which will start yielding visible results in 2017.

"We believe that all this could enhance the economic growth, but not too significantly," he underlined.

Overall, the government expects the economic growth in 2017 to have a qualitative improvement, thanks to better human resources, improved productivity and equitable economic development.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106294/53-percent-growth-target-achievable-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Now .. I can understand why Jokowi offered our PM Najib Razak to take over the majority shares of PTDI and/or to establish a joint venture with PTDI ...

I think Malaysia will totally support Indonesia in this "strategic industry" ... So, it would be nice if PTDI can move their main production facility to Selangor and Kertajati by 2025 ... ..A win win scheme for both countries ....Serumpun Melayu ...
-------
Bisnis.com, BANDUNG--PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) berencana memindahkan pabrik pesawat terbang ke kawasan aerocity Kertajati, Majalengka.

Dirut PTDI Budi Santoso mengatakan rencana kepindahan ini merupakan permintaan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) pada pihaknya dalam dua kali kesempatan berbeda. Presiden menilai pabrik pesawat terbang tak layak menempati lokasi saat ini yang terbatas.

"Pertemuan kami dengan presiden, ditanyatakan PT DI berapa luasannya? 50 ha. Masa produksi kapal terbang segitu . Ga maju-maju. Akhirnya pak presiden minta di Kertajati," katanya usai bertemu Gubernur Jabar Ahmad Heryawan di Gedung Sate, Bandung, Kamis (18/6/2016).

Diakuinya kondisi pabrik pesawat PT DI di komplek Husein Sastranegara saat ini sudah tidak bisa dikembangkan karena lahan makin terbatas.

"PT DI pindah dari Bandung, tapi tetap di Jabar, karena kalau di Bandung sudah terlalu.." ujarnya tanpa melanjutkan.

Menurutnya rencana kepindahan akan mulai diproses dari sekarang, namun Budi memastikan kemungkinan ini bisa terealisasi dalam 2 atau 3 tahun mendatang. Dia menilai yang penting saat ini memastikan lahan di aerocity Kertajati aman.

"Nanti secara bertahap pindah. Yang di Bandung nanti dikembalikan ke negara," paparnya.

Budi mengatakan kepindahan PT DI ke kawasan baru tersebut adalah program jangka panjang BUMN ini. Secara bertahap nantinya pengerjaan pesawat akan dikerjakan di Bandung, namun untuk produksi akan dilakukan di Majalengka.

"Atas perintah Presiden, untuk pesawat militer di Bandung," cetusnya.


----------



## Kalazan

you waannt? errr...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Singapore PM to boost investment during Indonesia visit*
*Liza Yosephine
The Jakarta Post*
Jakarta | Thu, August 18 2016 | 05:31 pm




Indonesian President Joko Widodo (left) shakes hands with Singaporean Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong during a press conference at the Presidential Palace in Singapore on July 28.(AP/Joseph Nair)

Singaporean *Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong* is set to meet with *President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo* on Aug. 24-26 for a leaders' retreat in Semarang, Central Java, in a bid *to boost investment opportunities in Indonesia.*

The Foreign Ministry’s East Asia and Pacific director Edi Yusup said *the visit would focus on strengthening economic ties and would be marked by an opening ceremony for an industrial area in Kendal in Semarang. *

"The industrial area is the result of *collaboration between [Indonesian company] PT Jababeka and [Singaporean company] Sembcorp.* It is the first industrial area in Semarang," Edi told reporters during a press briefing on Thursday.

The *Prime Minister will be accompanied by his deputy*, *nine ministers *and *14 CEOs *from Singaporean companies, Edi said.

Singapore is Indonesia's biggest investor and it is hoped the upcoming visit will inspire more investment.

According to Edi, *there are already 16 companies from Singapore, Malaysia and Japan that have expressed interest in investing in the area.* The combined investment portfolio *amounts to roughly 3.2 trillion (US$244 million).*

The companies range from *garment, textile, leather, wood processing, beauty treatment products and processed food companies to automotive spare-parts manufacturers*, he added.










Kendal Industrial Park (KIP), a 2,700 hectares integrated industrial park in Central Java, Indonesia.


----------



## UMNOPutra

It is interersting to hear a rumor in Singapore that Jokowi also offered ST Engineering to join Indonesia to develop PTDI, PINDAD, PAL and others .... So, may be better if not only Singapore and malaysia can join it .. but also other ASEAN countrues can also participate it ...So, PTDI, PAL, PINDAD can easily reach its "Econonmic of Sale" to compete with others in global market ...


----------



## skyhigh88

*REUTERS*
MARKET NEWS | Thu Aug 18, 2016 6:09am EDT
*Indonesian government approves Newmont Nusa Tenggara deal – official*






(Photo from Tempo.co)

Aug 18 *Indonesia's government has approved *an *Indonesian investor group's bid to buy control of Newmont Nusa Tenggara (NNT)*, which operates *the country's second-biggest copper and gold mine*, a senior official said on Thursday.

"*It has been approved. All the documents have met the requirements*," Bambang Gatot Ariyono, the director-general of coal and minerals in the Energy Ministry, told reporters.

A consortium consisting of oil and gas tycoon Arifin Panigoro and banker Agus Projosasmito announced in late June that it will spend $2.6 billion to buy 82.2 percent of NNT.

*The Indonesian group, under Amman Mineral Internasional, is buying 56 percent of NNT from U.S. miner Newmont Mining Corp and Japan's Sumitomo Corp and its partners.* It will buy the *remaining 26.2 percent from local companies.* (Reporting by Wilda Asmarini; Writing by Eveline Danubrata; Editing by Christian Schmollinger)

http://www.reuters.com/article/medco-energi-newmont-mining-deals-idUSJ9N18A028





Soon Grasberg?? 

The *Grasberg Mine is the largest gold mine* and the *third largest copper mine* *in the world.* It is located in the *province of Papua in Indonesia *near Puncak Jaya which is the highest point between the Himalayas and the Andes, and the highest island peak in the world.


----------



## Kalazan

Wow very good that ST and Pindad will have cooperation since ST Defense have high expertise and experience in defense sector..both on designing, manufacturing and the hitech technological itself.
The match partner!

i always said, asean must collaborated to catched up all defense need among asean countries.
good and strenghten the asean defence cooperation and off course the financial itself. 
then increase the asean power.

and the most important is, its must be built on equal dignity and interest between countries. 
No place for country that feel stronger...feel richer...feel more expert...but stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

Kalazan said:


> Wow very good that ST and Pindad will have cooperation since ST Defense have high expertise and experience in defense sector..both on designing, manufacturing and the hitech technological itself.
> The match partner!
> 
> i always said, asean must collaborated to catched up all defense need among asean countries.
> good and strenghten the asean defence cooperation and off course the financial itself.
> then increase the asean power.
> 
> and the most important is, its must be built on equal dignity and interest between countries.
> No place for country that feel stronger...feel richer...feel more expert...but stupid.



... but stupid.... ( i can't stop smilling )


----------



## skyhigh88

*REUTERS*
FINANCIALS | Thu Aug 18, 2016 5:50am EDT
*SE Asia Stocks-Rise after Fed minutes; Indonesia posts 16-mth closing high*
By Justin George Varghese





Aug 18 Most Southeast Asian stock markets closed higher on Thursday, in line with Asian peers, as risk-taking appetite returned after minutes of the U.S. Federal Reserve's July policy meeting indicated a rate hike is still some way off.

Fed policymakers agree that more economic data is needed before raising rates, although some see a need to tighten policy soon, the minutes showed. "Although uncertainty prevails among investors with regard to the timing of the next rate hike, the likelihood of it being in September has significantly reduced," said Samantha Wee, a trader with CLSA Singapore Pte Ltd.

MSCI's broadest *index of Asia-Pacific shares outside Japan rose as much as 0.76 percent *in its biggest rise since Aug. 8.

*Indonesian shares rose 1.7 percent *and posted their highest close since April 2015, *with consumer stocks accounting for more than half of the rise.*

*PT Hanjaya Mandala Sampoerna Tbk* and* PT Astra International Tbk* were among the *top percentage gainers*.

Thai shares jumped 1 percent and posted their first gain in four sessions, driven by industrials.

Philippine shares eked out small gains after data showed second-quarter annual economic growth picked up to 7.0 percent from 6.8 percent in January-March.

The Philippine central bank said it does not expect increased spending by the government to push inflation higher significantly, and saw no need for monetary policy adjustments.

LT Group Inc and Universal Robina Corp were the top performers.

Malaysian shares closed marginally higher, while Singapore posted its sixth straight session of losses, dragged down by consumer goods stocks.




















*SOUTHEAST ASIAN STOCK MARKETS
Change on 0930 GMT *

*Market / Current / Prev. close / Pct Move*
Singapore / 2836.98 / 2843.35 / -0.22
Bangkok / 1547.01 / 1531.63 / 1.00
Manila / 7952.81 / 7946.19 / 0.08
*Jakarta / 5461.45 / 5371.846 / 1.67*
Kuala Lumpur 1694.87 1694.32 0.03
Ho Chi Minh 660.65 660.51 0.02

*Change this year

Market / Current / End prev yr / Pct Move*
Singapore / 2836.98 / 2882.73 / -1.59
Bangkok / 1547.01 / 1288.02 / *20.11*
Manila / 7952.81 / 6952.08 / 14.39
*Jakarta / 5461.45 / 4593.008 / 18.91*
Kuala Lumpur / 1694.87 / 1692.51 / 0.14
Ho Chi Minh / 660.65 / 579.03 / 14.10

(Reporting by Justin George Varghese in Bengaluru; Editing by Subhranshu Sahu)


----------



## CountStrike

*COMMENTARY: Worrying signs for Indonesia’s export growth*
Hendarsyah Tarmizi | Jakarta 
Fri, August 19 2016 | 09:15 am



Jakarta's Tanjung Priok port on Dec. 28, 2015. (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)
Indonesia’s monthly exports suffered a sharp decline in July, reversing the upward trend of the previous month. The fall also indicates that the series of economic policy packages introduced since September last year has yet to bring a positive impact on the country’s export performances.

According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Indonesia’s monthly exports plunged 26.67 percent in July to US$9.51 billion, the lowest level recorded since 2009. The plunge occurred following a 12.18 percent increase in June, which many trade analysts previously predicted would become the turning point in the trend of the country’s export growth.

Meanwhile, the monthly non-oil and gas exports, which accounted for about 90 percent of the total, dropped 27.75 percent to $8.52 billion last month. On an annual basis, exports in July dropped by 15.22 percent to $8.52 billion from the export figure recorded in the same month last year, while the cumulative exports in the January-July period reached a total of $79.08 billion, a 12.02 decline year-on-year.

Trade analysts have mostly estimated that the growth momentum in June will continue in the following months, as demand from overseas buyers is expected to increase. However, in reality, the global demand remained weak, with exports from Indonesia’s main buyers such as China, the US and Japan further falling.

In addition to the weak global trade, BPS said that the shorter working time in the month had also contributed to the worsening of the country’s export performance. According to the BPS, exports were seasonally lower in July because of a shorter working period during the month. Last month, there were only 16 effective working days because of the public holidays entailed in the Idul Fitri celebrations.

It is true that for the past several years, monthly trade in July has always been lower than the previous month. But the decline in this July was far lower than 15.5 percent in 2015 and 8 percent in 2014.

With the fewer working days, the fall in the exports could not be avoided, but this should not be taken as the main reason behind the massive drop.

If we observe our bilateral trade with major trading partners, the declines in the monthly exports figures were quite worrying.

Exports to the US, for example, dropped by $633.8 million (39 percent), to Japan by $425.4 million (34.11 percent), to China by $306.3 million (25.07 percent), to Singapore by $240.2 million (29.45 percent), to Malaysia by $159.5 million (30.28 percent), to India by $121 million (15.63 percent), to South Korea by $118.2 million (24.51 percent), to Thailand by $112.6 million (26.71 percent), to Germany by $72.1 million (30.06 percent), to Taiwan by $33.1 million (16.02 percent) and to the Netherlands by $8.5 million (3.31 percent).

The only exports that saw increases were to Australia, by $87.8 million (44.34 percent), and to Italy, by $2.4 million (2.03 percent). Total exports to the 13 main trade partners dropped by 26.31 percent.

The sharp drops in exports to the country’s major trading partners were apparently caused by the inability of the country’s goods, especially industrial products, to compete in the global market. The sharp decline should, therefore, receive special attention from related government offices, especially the industry and trade ministries, which are directly responsible for the country’s international trade.

The sharp drop in July’s exports could also indicate that the government’s series of policy packages launched since September last year has failed to materialize as expected.

As part of efforts to stabilize the country’s economy, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration has introduced 12 economic policy packages since September last year.

The economic packages are mostly intended to accelerate the country’s economic recovery through deregulation, improving the ease of doing business, removing business uncertainty and improving legal enforcement.

There are also special incentives given to labor-intensive industries so as to enable them to lower operating costs. Medium-sized and small companies are also given cheaper loans to enable them to increase their production. With such incentives, the government hopes that domestic companies, especially those oriented toward exports, will be able to better compete in the global market.

However, the reality is often much different from the expectation. The series of economic packages has not yet borne fruit. It is therefore imperative for the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) and the trade and industry ministries to evaluate and reassess the implementation of the economic policy packages.

In previous newspaper reports, many investors complained that they were unable to benefit from the incentives as a result of the strict requirements being imposed.

Besides this weakness, most of the incentives and the facilities given under these policy packages are often too general, as they are not specifically intended for certain export-oriented sectors. The country’s manufacturing sector, which contributes about 75 percent of total exports, should receive special attention, given its important role in the country’s international trade.

The government has revised this year’s export growth target to 0.1 percent from 2.2 percent previously amid the uncertainties in the global economy. Last year, exports of goods and services dropped by 2 percent.

It is certainly not business as usual, with no signs of recovery yet in the world economy, at least until the end of this year. Extra efforts should therefore be taken to prevent the country’s exports from falling any further.
___________________________________

_The writer is a staff writer at_ The Jakarta Post


----------



## CountStrike

*Unconducive policies hinder industrialization efforts*

Dewanti A. Wardhani and Prima Wirayani
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Fri, August 19 2016 | 09:37 am






Despite Indonesia’s vast potential to become a global industrial powerhouse the country’s industrialization efforts are being stymied by unhelpful policies and an unfavorable business climate, a senior economist has warned.

World Bank Indonesia lead economist Ndiame Diop said the declining contribution of manufacturing industry to the nation’s GDP had been caused by a combination of dependency on commodities and unconducive policies.

“For the sake of jobs, GDP growth, and reducing poverty, reviving manufacturing growth is important,” Diop told a media roundtable on Thursday, urging the government to abolish regulations and practices that increase logistics and doing-business costs, to nurture Indonesian manufacturing, which has the potential to become a global powerhouse.

Prior to the government’s economic stimulus packages that have been rolled out since 2015, Indonesia had more than 150 restrictive measures on trade and investments, according to data from Global Trade Alert. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration has announced 12 policy packages to cut red tape, spur investment and stoke manufacturing industry since September last year.

The contribution of local manufacturing industry, a sector that contributes most to the country’s economy, has declined to 20.48 percent of GDP recently from 30 percent in 2009 and 23.7 percent when Jokowi took office at the end of 2014.

The problems lie largely in infrastructure bottlenecks that make it expensive to produce locally and tariffs that discourage manufacturers from producing more for export, industry players say.

In the automotive industry, expansion has been restricted by the high luxury tax for SUVs and sedans, making Indonesia uncompetitive compared with other countries, Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo) co-chairman Jongkie Sugiarto said.

For example, automotive firms invest in Indonesia for MPV cars — models which have limited global demand — but run to Thailand to produce SUVs, sedans and pick-up trucks, which are more commonly used globally. As a result, Indonesia is a production base for local demand, while Thailand enjoys a more global market. 

“Foreign automotive firms prefer investing in Thailand because Indonesia’s luxury tax on SUVs and sedans are high. Of course, firms look at local demand before exporting, and local demand for such models isn’t favorable due to the high tax,” Jongkie said over the phone on Thursday.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian Shoe Manufacturing Association (Aprisindo) said the local footwear industry, despite having the competitive edge of low labor costs and a plentiful workforce compared with the rest of the world, faced difficulties in terms of infrastructure bottlenecks and long customs clearance, which added to high logistics costs.

Indonesia’s high logistics costs are considered a major impediment to the nation’s competitiveness and economic growth, accounting for 26 percent of GDP, double those of Singapore and Malaysia.

Despite unfavorable conditions, Diop said many industries still performed quite well, such as footwear, vehicle tires, cars and pharmaceuticals.

He suggested several key reforms that Indonesia should pay attention to in order to create a friendly business climate for manufacturing: First, keep inflation lower than in trading partners. Second, reduce logistics costs, and improve inefficient port operations, ease entry barriers and port-to-factory linkage as well as traffic congestion.

The government, with the help of the National Economic and Industry Committee (KEIN), is currently designing an industrial road map which seeks to end reliance on imports and give a boost to the local manufacturing industry.

Indonesia’s economy is more than 50 percent driven by consumer spending, a hefty proportion of which is supplied by imported goods.

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto promised that his office would encourage existing businesses to expand and benefit from the country’s vast market, while thoroughly examining the industry’s value chain structure to find and eliminate problems together with the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM).

“We will boost upstream, intermediary and downstream industries,” he said. “We are assessing incentives, such as tax allowances, required by the intermediary industry.”

--------------

*To receive comprehensive and earlier access to The Jakarta Post print edition, please subscribe to our epaper through iOS' iTunes, Android's Google Play, Blackberry World or Microsoft's Windows Store. Subscription includes free daily editions of The Nation, The Star Malaysia, the Philippine Daily Inquirer and Asia News.*


----------



## Nike

Indonesian exports mostly is commodity based products like Palm oils, coffee, tea and among other the declines is in conjunction with the decreasing demands from other countries, especially China and Japan. But worrying not, Indonesian technological and value added products actually increasing, you just can check it through BPS websites

*Proposal to bring back GBHN needs serious study: VP*
Kamis, 18 Agustus 2016 20:28 WIB | 769 Views




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (JK). (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (JK) has said the proposal to bring back State Policy Guidelines (GBHN) needs serious consideration.

According to him, GBHN used to be the reference for the direction of the 1945 Constitution.

"Based on past experience, GBHN contains norms only and the proposal to bring it back should be studied seriously," the vice president remarked at a ceremony to mark the Constitution Day here on Thursday.

Jusuf further stated that the 1945 Constitution is a very dynamic constitution that follows needs and current development. This is evident from the several amendments that exist.

"The founding fathers of this nation had drawn up the 1945 Constitution, which is very dynamic and in accordance with needs, and therefore its amendment is always open," he said.

The vice president also explained that the discourse to bring back GBHN as a basic policy is certainly good for achieving the goals of the state, but it needs a national consensus. 

Jusuf acknowledged that every nation has its own need and experiences that change dynamically.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Indonesian exports mostly is commodity based products like Palm oils, coffee, tea and among other the declines is in conjunction with the decreasing demands from other countries, especially China and Japan. But worrying not, Indonesian technological and value added products actually increasing, you just can check it through BPS websites

*Proposal to bring back GBHN needs serious study: VP*
Kamis, 18 Agustus 2016 20:28 WIB | 769 Views




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (JK). (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (JK) has said the proposal to bring back State Policy Guidelines (GBHN) needs serious consideration.

According to him, GBHN used to be the reference for the direction of the 1945 Constitution.

"Based on past experience, GBHN contains norms only and the proposal to bring it back should be studied seriously," the vice president remarked at a ceremony to mark the Constitution Day here on Thursday.

Jusuf further stated that the 1945 Constitution is a very dynamic constitution that follows needs and current development. This is evident from the several amendments that exist.

"The founding fathers of this nation had drawn up the 1945 Constitution, which is very dynamic and in accordance with needs, and therefore its amendment is always open," he said.

The vice president also explained that the discourse to bring back GBHN as a basic policy is certainly good for achieving the goals of the state, but it needs a national consensus. 

Jusuf acknowledged that every nation has its own need and experiences that change dynamically.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)


----------



## Robin Wong

^^ Nah.. Australia is the most popular country for indonesian student and also parents who sent their child to study. Aussie is much closer than US or Europe, so it makes mommy and daddy feel less worried about their daughter. Oz is very expensive both in tuition fee and living costs, however students are allowed to work up to 20 hrs per week. I have friends in Oz that work in McD and they said it was quite nice to increase their allowance. In addition, my friend as an intern who work full time can earn around 22 dollars per hour!

Most of the student can obtain their bachelor degree around 3-3.5 yrs. Based on my experience, I believe around 80% of my schoolmates choose to study business, accounting, finance etc here. Also, searching for permanent resident after graduating from school is quite common for Indonesian student. Note that the admission rate is much less competitive.

The parents only send their children to malaysia for fulfilling old saying "yang penting kuliah di luar negeri." I don't have to translate that, do I?

UNESCO publishes data on the Global Flow of Tertiary-Level Students. According to their data, which was updated in May 2015, the top destinations for Indonesians who study abroad (estimated at 59,000) are:

Australia (24.2%)
United States (18.8%)
Singapore (15.9%)
Malaysia (6.9%)
Japan (5.7%)
United Kingdom (4.2%)
Germany (4.0%)
Saudi Arabia (3.1%)
Turkey (3.0%)
Netherlands (2.3%)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Where is malonsia universiti...?
Again....they feel....rrrr

Singapore...taiwan...korea..australia strongly to snatch new student from indonesia. They need high quality young student from indonesia..., and for their quality the real education environment are needed..not fake .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Kalazan said:


> Where is malonsia universiti...?
> Again....they feel....rrrr
> 
> Singapore...taiwan...korea..australia strongly to snatch new student from indonesia. They need high quality young student from indonesia..., and for their quality the real education environment are needed..not fake .



If you have money (I doubt you have it) .. you can go to Malaysia to strudy in our best universities to widen and open your "narrow minded" .. And if you have no money and job .... you can go to Malaysia as TKI .. So, you can earn money to feed your family in Indonesia ....To send your kids to go to school ... That is better for you ... 

Don't be ashamed because there are 3-5 million Indons live in Malaysia ..


----------



## Kalazan

Widen your mind...from 'Umno brain '. Just narrow as it is..., like your all reply that always give non linear and stupid answer. hihihi

I'm so sorry , our university is my first priority, malons university are fifth...for high rank university i will go to western.

even i have no money and job i will stayed...malonsia nothing important for me. i can go to advanced country with my skill... skilled indonesian will not go to malonsia 

Dont be stupid...malon need them. without them your country will stopped.
(dont be ashamed...think wider, are you clever enough? )


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Finance Minister Warns Tax Dodgers: Join Amnesty or Face 'Hell'*





Fortune.com
AUGUST 19, 2016, 4:34 AM EDT






*“This is the opportunity for you to go to heaven with only 2% (tax penalty).”*

Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati warned tax dodgers that an eight-month *tax amnesty program was their last opportunity to have all of their “sins deleted” or face “hell” afterwards.*

In her first interview with the foreign media since returning as minister, the former World Bank managing director also told Reuters on Friday her *top priorities were restoring credibility in the state budget and improving investors’ confidence in the economy.*

The 53-year-old Indrawati, named finance minister in last month’s cabinet reshuffle, said revenue collected so far from the tax amnesty was less than expected, only a tiny fraction of the billions of dollars the government hopes will go into state coffers to narrow substantial fiscal deficit.

To people who owe taxes, she offered a choice: “*Basically you have heaven and hell. This is the opportunity for you to go to heaven with only 2% (tax penalty) and all of your sins have been deleted*.”

See also: Indonesia’s Tax Amnesty Will Likely Form ‘a Bad Dent’ in Singapore

*“If you’re not using the opportunity this time, I’m not going to play around,”* Indrawati added, warning wealthy business owners that she had “a lot” of video of them admitting they do not pay taxes. Indrawati did not disclose any names.

The amnesty lasts until March and has so far collected only *757 billion rupiah ($57.61 million). That is just 0.5% of the 165 trillion rupiah the government hopes to collect by the end of December.*

See also: This Country Was Asia’s Fastest-Growing Economy in the Second Quarter

PAST ENEMIES

In addition, *the government hopes that more than $70 billion of assets overseas will return home under the amnesty.*

Indonesians can pay the* lowest rate of 2% if they enter by Sept. 30.* Under current law, the *punishment that tax evaders will face after the tax amnesty is a 400% penalty on amounts due.*

Indrawati, who has a doctorate in economics from the University of Illinois, said she was “cautiously optimistic” collections will improve after September.

As finance minister under former President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Indrawati made enemies within Indonesia’s elite by naming and shaming tax dodgers.

See also: Indonesia Surprises with Strongest Growth in 10 Quarters

Battered by strong opposition from some Indonesian tycoons, she resigned in 2010 and joined the World Bank.

*President Joko Widodo, after his 2014 election, tried to get her in join his initial cabinet, but she declined.* Nearly two years later Indrawati -ranked number 37 on the Forbes list of the world’s 100 most powerful women this year – agreed.

Asked why she returned to Indonesia, *Indrawati said “I see the momentum of Indonesia’s leadership and it is being managed well. There is a clear intention to improve the performance of the country.”*

LACK OF CLARITY

Over the past two years, perceptions had emerged that *“all the figures in the budget have been decided in a way that created more questions rather than clarity,” she said.*

Indrawati said she expects the economy to grow faster in the second half and post a full year growth of 5.2%, although she admitted that *target would be “a little tough” to reach.*

*“I think that 5.2 is going to be possible but it requires a lot of hard work,” she said.* “Demand side growth is still very bullish, inflation is very stable at this very moment and for Indonesia’s history it’s considered very low so that’s going to be something that will provide momentum for the domestic economy.”

“That will require a little bit higher than 5.2%, in the second half, a little bit tough I must say, but we’ll see.”

In the April-June quarter, Indonesia had better-than-expected annual growth of 5.18%. In the first quarter, the pace was 4.92%.

















*http://fortune.com/2016/08/19/indonesia-tax-amnesty-indrawati-finance-minister/ *


----------



## Kalazan

*Industri Otomotif Nasional Mendapat Tambahan Pasokan Baja*








JAKARTA— PT JFE Steel Galvanizing Indonesia siap menyuplai baja untuk kebutuhan sektor otomotif di Indonesia. Pabrik baja tersebut sudah menyelesaikan pembangunan pabrik baja di Bekasi, Jawa Barat Pabrik yang secara resmi akan dibuka 15 September 2016.

“Kami sudah beroperasi, tetapi belum komersial. Nanti kira-kira komersial pada Oktober untuk pelanggan pembuat mobil di Indonesia, khususnya untuk mobil Jepang,” kata General Manager PT JFE Steel Galvanizing Indonesia Musfir di Jakarta, Selasa, 26 Juli 2016.

Musfir mengatakan, material untuk memproduksi baja kebutuhan otomotif saat ini masih diimpor dari Jepang. Spesifikasi baja untuk otomotif agak rumit. “Spesifikasi dari pelanggan sangat ketat sehingga belum bisa disuplai dari lokal. Mudah-mudahan nanti ada perusahaan yang bisa menyuplai material tersebut,” katanya.

Bila material dengan spesifikasi sama sudah ada di Indonesia, JFE akan mengambil material itu dari perusahaan lokal karena diyakini lebih murah di sisi biaya logistik. “Kami menurut rencana memasok ke Daihatsu, Toyota, Suzuki, Mitsubishi, dan Nissan. Jadi, masih sebatas mobil-mobil Jepang,” kata Musfir.

Direktur Jenderal Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi, dan Elektronika Kementerian Perindustrian I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan menyatakan, pabrik JFE akan memproduksi baja untuk badan mobil yang selama ini diimpor.

“Dengan berproduksinya pabrik JFE ini, lalu nanti juga beroperasi pabrik Krakatau Nippon di Cilegon, diharapkan impor bisa tergantikan,” katanya.

Sebeluninya, secara terpisah, Presiden Direktur PT Toyota Motor Manufacture Indonesia Masahiro Nonami mengatakan, selama ini industri otomotif masih membutuhkan impor beberapa bahan, seperti resin, karet sintetis, dan baja.

Nilai investasi pabrik itu USD 300 juta (sekitar Rp 3,94 triliun dengan mengacu pada kurs referensi Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate yang diterbitkan Bank Indonesia pada Selasa). Musfir menargetkan kapasitas produksi mencapai 400.000 ton per tahun. Produksi sampai akhir 2016 diperkirakan sekitar 20.000 ton.

Indonesia memproduksi sekitar 1 juta per tahun dengan kebutuhan baja 600 kilogram baja per mobil. Pemakaian baja dari pabrik tersebut akan menaikkan kandungan lokal mobil yang diproduksi pabrik di Indonesia. “Kami menyuplai langsung dari Bekasi. Selama ini, semua diimpor dari Jepang,” ujarnya. (Kompas)


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia’s Indrawati Aims to Build Trust, Boost Tax Revenue*
By Yudith Ho; Karlis Salna; Stephen Engle.
August 19, 2016 — 2:54 PM SGT Updated on August 19, 2016 — 4:06 PM SGT




Bloomberg.com





(Jakarta at night by wanderluxe)

Tackling Indonesia's Tax Shortfall
Indonesia’s Indrawati Aims to Boost Tax Revenue
Wants to raise tax-to-GDP ratio to 13.3% from 11% this year
Those who don’t pay their taxes to face ‘serious action’
*Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati is putting trust-building at the top of her agenda* as she tries to get more Indonesians to pay their taxes to raise funds for a massive infrastructure plan aimed at stimulating growth in Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

*"My job, first, is to restore confidence in the whole fiscal policy and our budget,” Indrawati *said in an interview in Jakarta on Friday. “And that’s why clarity about what is the area of the fiscal side, both on the revenue side, spending side, financing side, should be as clear and as credible as possible.”

Indrawati, 53, built a reputation as a technocrat and economic reformer when she was previously the finance minister, from 2005 to 2010. Following an opposition campaign accusing her and then-Vice President Boediono of abusing their authority, she left to join the World Bank as one of three managing directors.

Her return to the helm of the Finance Ministry last month was lauded by investors as adding impetus to the economic plans of President Joko Widodo, known as Jokowi.

*Tax Amnesty*

She will help steer a tax amnesty program that the government hopes will boost its coffers by as much as *165 trillion rupiah ($12.5 billion)* this year. *Indonesia has one of the lowest tax-collection rates in the region*: In 2014, just 900,000 Indonesians submitted returns.





*“We’re improving ourselves, but if you’re not compliant, I’m going to take it very seriously,” she said,* referring to those who don’t pay their taxes. “*Serious action, domestically as well as internationally. *It’s about time for Indonesia to have this compliance level from all parties.”

An Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development official criticized the amnesty program this week, saying it risks favoring tax cheats and punishing payers. Those who have already declared their assets and paid their taxes will have ended up being treated unfavorably by comparison, said Philip Kerfs, head of international cooperation in the OECD’s Centre for Tax Policy and Administration.






*Jokowi aims to boost economic growth to 7 percent during his term, in part by spending billions of dollars on rail, road and port projects.* A tax-to-GDP ratio at around 11 percent and sliding commodity prices have put that goal out of reach for now. A draft state budget handed down earlier this week forecasts growth of 5.3 percent next year -- a notch above the 5.2 percent estimate for 2016.

“*It’s not acceptable for a country like Indonesia to have a tax ratio which is very low,” Indrawati said.* “This is not because we are poor, this is not because we don’t have business people, but it’s because both sides, the taxpayers as well as the government, have not been able to establish a good relationship based on trust, confidence and credibility.”

Among her main challenges will be financing the infrastructure program in the face of a tax shortfall and widening budget deficit. The government is forecasting a fiscal shortfall of 2.5 percent of gross domestic product this year, close to the 3 percent mandated ceiling, prompting Jokowi to call for spending curbs.

Indrawati indicated that the ceiling would remain for now.

"I think it still fits well today," she said.

*Weaker Demand*

Indonesia has struggled to meet its revenue target on the back of *weaker-than-expected global demand for commodities *and a slowdown in China, its top export market. China accounted for about 25 percent of Indonesia’s coal exports last year.

Any shortfall that can’t be explained by these factors must be due to the *ministry’s inability to collect taxes*, Indrawati said. *She pledged to address Indonesia’s complicated procedures and high tax rates compared with neighboring countries.*

Jokowi said this week that he wants *to accelerate development across the Indonesian archipelago* -- a string of more than 17,000 islands that would stretch almost from New York to London -- in an effort to lift a vast number of the population of more than 250 million out of poverty.

“In the year of development acceleration, the government is focusing on *three breakthrough measures to eradicate poverty, unemployment and social inequality,*” he said. “Those three measures are: *One, expediting infrastructure development. Second, preparing productive capacity and human resources. Three, deregulation and de-bureaucratization.”

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...wati-aims-to-build-trust-to-boost-tax-revenue*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

this beruk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

this poor malaysh*t so desperate For an attention wkwkwkwk


----------



## UMNOPutra

Another positive action from the Mighty Singapore to help Indonesia to support its legal enforcement over forest fire last year ...

You have to say "Thank You" to Singapore for their attention to your forest ...
------
*Singapore to pursue firms over forest fires, despite Indonesian ire*
JAKARTA — Singapore is refusing to back down in its pursuit of those responsible for haze-belching forest fires in Southeast Asia last year, despite struggling to bring the perpetrators before the courts and drawing a sharp rebuke from neighbouring Indonesia.

Forest fires are part of an annual dry-season problem in Indonesia, started illegally to quickly and cheaply clear land for cultivation — particularly for palm oil and pulpwood.

But last year’s haze outbreak was among the worst in memory, shrouding Malaysia, Singapore, and parts of Thailand in acrid smoke and forcing school closures as pollution reached hazardous levels and thousands fell sick across the region.

http://www.todayonline.com/world/as...irms-over-forest-fires-despite-indonesian-ire
https://nasional.tempo.co/read/news...nvestigasi-4-perusahaan-diduga-pembakar-hutan


----------



## initial_d

@UMNOPutra 
Good to the singaporean, most of those that set the fire are MALAYSIAN FIRM,


----------



## Robin Wong

UMNOPutra said:


> Kasihan betol nasib atlet Indon .. ..
> 
> *KEJI!!! Bonus Tak Sesuai, Tontowi/Lilyana Jadi Korban Dusta*


The prize is right as promised.. they must pay taxes on the prize money they get for winning...
this also happens in any other countries in case you haven't noticed*..*























Friendly advice: please stop talking about things you don't know you sound like an ignorant as$..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

JAKARTA: Indonesian Olympic gold medal winners Tontowi Ahmad and Liliyana Natsir were given a hero's welcome on Tuesday (Aug 23) by hundreds of flag-waving fans as the badminton champions returned home.

They arrived at Jakarta airport to enthusiastic scenes from the waiting crowd, before travelling through the capital in an open-top, double-decker bus.

Ahmad thanked the sports minister and others who supported the players for "helping us achieve this success".

"Hopefully our success can be repeated by our juniors and other athletes, hopefully this will motivate them," he said.

At the welcoming ceremony, Sports Minister Imam Nahrawi hailed the players' victory as "the answer to eight years of yearning for an Olympic gold medal".

Ahmad and Natsir were Indonesia's only gold medal winners in Rio, beating Chan Peng Soon and Goh Liu Ying of Malaysia in the badminton mixed doubles.

It was the country's first Olympic gold since the Beijing games in 2008.
*
The players will both receive a tax-free bonus of five billion rupiah (US$380,000) for winning gold, as well as 20 million rupiah a month for the rest of their lives.*

*Indonesia pays the second-highest cash bonuses to its athletes who win Olympic gold, with only Singapore giving bigger payouts.*

*Also present at the welcoming ceremony were Indonesian weightlifters Sri Wahyuni and Eko Yuli Irawan, who both won silver in Rio. Indonesia won a total of three medals.*

- AFP/ec

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/sport/olympics-hero-s-welcome/3067716.html

ps: Sri Wahyuni and Eko Yuli Irawan each receive 3 billion rupiah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

kaka404 said:


> JAKARTA: Indonesian Olympic gold medal winners Tontowi Ahmad and Liliyana Natsir were given a hero's welcome on Tuesday (Aug 23) by hundreds of flag-waving fans as the badminton champions returned home.
> 
> They arrived at Jakarta airport to enthusiastic scenes from the waiting crowd, before travelling through the capital in an open-top, double-decker bus.
> 
> Ahmad thanked the sports minister and others who supported the players for "helping us achieve this success".
> 
> "Hopefully our success can be repeated by our juniors and other athletes, hopefully this will motivate them," he said.
> 
> At the welcoming ceremony, Sports Minister Imam Nahrawi hailed the players' victory as "the answer to eight years of yearning for an Olympic gold medal".
> 
> Ahmad and Natsir were Indonesia's only gold medal winners in Rio, beating Chan Peng Soon and Goh Liu Ying of Malaysia in the badminton mixed doubles.
> 
> It was the country's first Olympic gold since the Beijing games in 2008.
> *
> The players will both receive a tax-free bonus of five billion rupiah (US$380,000) for winning gold, as well as 20 million rupiah a month for the rest of their lives.*
> 
> *Indonesia pays the second-highest cash bonuses to its athletes who win Olympic gold, with only Singapore giving bigger payouts.*
> 
> *Also present at the welcoming ceremony were Indonesian weightlifters Sri Wahyuni and Eko Yuli Irawan, who both won silver in Rio. Indonesia won a total of three medals.*
> 
> - AFP/ec
> 
> http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/sport/olympics-hero-s-welcome/3067716.html
> 
> ps: Sri Wahyuni and Eko Yuli Irawan each receive 3 billion rupiah.



This is a "good" news not only for the winner .. but also for other Indon athletes ....

There will be some thing "wrong" if country with population more than 250 million can not compete with other small countries in the world and/or regional event ...

------------------
"Satu Lagi" Bank from Malaysia invaded Indonesia ...

Thank you for Indonesia to open their house for our banks ... As offered by Jokowi ,, it woul be better if we can also take over the majority shares of your banks like Mandiri, BTN, BNI and BRI ... So, we can expand them not only as one of biggest bank in Indonesia .. but also in the region with rating AAA ...






PETALING JAYA: RHB Banking Group could likely be Malaysia’s third banking group to commence commercial banking operations in Indonesia in the wake of the recent bilateral agreement to allow banks greater access to each other’s jurisdictions.

Analysts and industry observers agree that after the banking group’s unsuccessful attempt to acquire PT Bank Mestika Dharma Tbk, the bilateral agreement has opened doors for the fourth-largest banking group in the country to once again pursue its expansion plans into South-East Asia’s largest economy.

There is stronger credit growth in Indonesia and return on equity (ROE) is also higher for Indonesian banks compared to their counterparts in Malaysia, which would be a pull factor for RHB to expand its operations there, industry observers concurred.

http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/08/22/rhb-commercial-bank-in-indonesia-likely/


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> This is a "good" news not only for the winner .. but also for other Indon athletes ....
> 
> There will be some thing "wrong" if country with population more than 250 million can not compete with other small countries in the world and/or regional event ...
> 
> ------------------
> "Satu Lagi" Bank from Malaysia invaded Indonesia ...
> 
> Thank you for Indonesia to open their house for our banks ... As offered by Jokowi ,, it woul be better if we can also take over the majority shares of your banks like Mandiri, BTN, BNI and BRI ... So, we can expand them not only as one of biggest bank in Indonesia .. but also in the region with rating AAA ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PETALING JAYA: RHB Banking Group could likely be Malaysia’s third banking group to commence commercial banking operations in Indonesia in the wake of the recent bilateral agreement to allow banks greater access to each other’s jurisdictions.
> 
> Analysts and industry observers agree that after the banking group’s unsuccessful attempt to acquire PT Bank Mestika Dharma Tbk, the bilateral agreement has opened doors for the fourth-largest banking group in the country to once again pursue its expansion plans into South-East Asia’s largest economy.
> 
> There is stronger credit growth in Indonesia and return on equity (ROE) is also higher for Indonesian banks compared to their counterparts in Malaysia, which would be a pull factor for RHB to expand its operations there, industry observers concurred.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/08/22/rhb-commercial-bank-in-indonesia-likely/


Dream on mate, all the big indonesian Bank that you so interested on are state own Bank and considered strategic to Indonesia economy and never be sold, especially to foreigner, beside the net worth of those Bank are bigger than any MALAYSIAN Bank, so keep on dreaming,
Indonesia are open For Investment, unlike protected Malaysian economy, thats why Indonesia fatr better than your ill economy, cheers


----------



## UMNOPutra




----------



## kaka404

*Palapa Ring Project Indonesia: Construction West Section to Start*
23 August 2016 | 
The West section of Indonesia's Palapa Ring project is ready for construction according to the Indonesian Communication and Information Ministry.* The majority of funds for the West Palapa Ring section - estimated to require IDR 1.28 trillion (approx. USD $97 million) in total - are ready to be disbursed. The Palapa Ring project, which consists of three sections (the West, Central and East sections), is one of Indonesia's priority infrastructure projects. It involves a huge undersea fiber-optic cable network that will offer faster broadband to the entire archipelago.*

The signing of a contract between Indonesia's Communication and Information Ministry (responsible for the Palapa Ring project) and local company PT Palapa Ring Barat (winner of the tender for the construction of the West section of the Palapa Ring) will ensure the disbursement of the funds. PT Palapa Ring Barat is a consortium consisting of Mora Telematika Indonesia and Ketrosden Triasmitra. Meanwhile, the independent supervisor for the project is local company PT Surveyor Indonesia. Some preliminary work on the West Palapa Ring had already been undertaken earlier. Rudiantara, Indonesian Minister for Communication and Information, said these activities were financed by internal cash reserves of PT Palapa Ring Barat.

*Last month, state-controlled financial institution Bank Mandiri agreed to a IDR 875 billion (approx. USD $66.2 million) loan for the West Palapa Ring project. This loan has an eight year term with a grace period of two years. These funds will be used to finance the construction of fiber optic networks in five cities and regencies in the Riau Islands. This will require some 1,980 kilometers of optic fiber cable.*

Besides the above-mentioned loan, Bank Mandiri will also provide financial assistance in the form of a non-cash loan. This involves a domestic credit letter (LC/SKBDN) and a treasury line to help smoothen the procurement of materials and equipment for the project.

*The Palapa Ring project has been on the agenda of Indonesian authorities since the late 1990s.* However, the Asian financial crisis in 1997-1998 and the tough road toward becoming a full democracy consumed lots of time and energy and therefore the Palapa Ring project was postponed (in the 1990s the project was still known under the name 'Nusantara 21'). After the central government of Indonesia renewed its focus on infrastructure development, made the project a priority project, and agreed to guarantee the Palapa project through state-owned financing guarantee company Penjamin Infrastruktur Indonesia, the private sector finally became more willing to participate the project.

*The project, which is the first government-to-business cooperation scheme within the nation's telecommunications industry, involves a vast undersea fiber-optic cable network that stretches across some 13,000 kilometers as well as an onshore network of nearly 22,000 kilometers. The main aim of the project is to provide fast broadband Internet to all Indonesians, in both urban and rural areas. The whole project (West, Central and East sections) should be completed by 2019.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*ASIAN OIL & GAS*
*Indonesia ends oil production decline*
Written by Audrey Raj 
Tuesday, 23 August 2016 23:30

*Indonesia has managed to increase oil production this year, a first for the country since 2008*, mainly due to output from the Banyu Urip Field within the Cepu Block in East Java.

Following years of a declining trend, *daily crude production increased by 6.2% from 786,000 bbl/d in 2015 to 834,000 bbl/d in July 2016*, the country’s upstream regulator SKK Migas reported.

*The increase in production mainly comes from Banyu Urip Field*, which has been in a full scale production, said Amien Sunaryadi, chairman of SKK Migas.






He said other projects, such as the ones by the *Cooperation Contract Contractors also exceeded production targets that were set out in the 2016 work program and budget.*

“The upstream oil and gas industry in the past two years has been facing severe challenges as a result of the decline in world oil prices. Nevertheless, the industry still managed to make some significant achievements,” Sunaryadi said.

Indonesia which re-gained its status as the only Asian member of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) in December 2015, has historically seen a decline in oil production due to aging fields and limited investment.

As domestic demand was exceeding production, the country become a net importer of petroleum by 2004, despite being resource-rich. Currently, Indonesia is in a transitional phase and is beginning to slowly attract the interest of international investors.

*Since the start of the year the government has approved 21 field developments plans to-date. The 18 projects approved from January-April 2016 alone amounts to about US$1.496 billion in investment, and cumulative production of 45 MMbbl of oil and condensate and 271 Bcf of natural gas.*

*Investment levels in the industry increased by 15% from $19.3 billion in 2014 to $22.2 billion in 2015 and are forecast to increase to $23.9 billion in 2016, a research by PwC showed.*

The report, 7th edition of the PwC Indonesia Oil and Gas in Indonesia - Investment and Taxation Guide, indicated that in 2014 there were seven new oil and gas contracts signed, with a further 12 contracts in 2015.

According to PwC, the Indonesian government is attempting to incentivize investment and has also improved production sharing splits in recent bid rounds with targeted “after-tax” returns for oil increased from 15%-25% and for gas from 30%-35% to 40%.

In May 2016, as a result of weaker response from its 2015 oil and gas bidding round, the* Indonesian Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources said it will review incentives to increase the exploration of new reserves in the country.*

This includes *extension of exploration period from 6-10 years, and ministerial regulation to open oil and gas data to investors.* Currently, companies keen to view oil and gas data in Indonesia have to submit an application to the government, plus pay a fair some of administration cost.

The country is also in the midst of expanding its maritime sector through the implementation of a new shipbuilding policy for floating production storage and offloading (FPSO) vessels, in an attempt to boost domestic shipbuilding.

This will see FPSOs needed for exploration and production activities in Indonesia be constructed and converted locally, as opposed to outsourcing projects to shipbuilders abroad. Indonesia has more than 100 shipyards, which produce an average of about 100 ships for different purposes each year.

http://www.aogdigital.com/geoscience/item/6052-indonesia-ends-oil-production-decline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

KUALA LUMPUR: AirAsia will reward all five Olympic gold medal winners from Asean nations with free flights for life, group chief executive officer Tan Sri Tony Fernandes announced today. "What an Olympics this was for Asean," Fernandes wrote on his Facebook page. 

"Airasia which has its roots in Asean wants to reward those who gave us so much joy. Also they taught and reminded us Never to give up on your dreams and never stop believing you can be the best in the world." 

Asean nations registered five gold medals through Vietnam's shooter Hoang Xuan Vinh, Singaporean swimmer Joseph Schooling, Indonesian badminton pair Tontowi Ahmad and Liliana Natsir and Thai weightlifters Sopita Tanasan and Sukanya Srisurat.

In all, Asean nations registered 18 medals at the Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro. Malaysia, with four silver and a bronze medal, also returned with its best ever Olympic performance since debuting in 1956. "We want all Asean to believe they can be the best in the world. Thank you to all the medalists for making us dream and believe," Fernandes said. 

When contacted, Fernandes said the budget carrier will reward the 10 silver medal winners from Asean nations with free flights for the next five years, while the three bronze medallists will receive free flights for the next three years.

http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/08/...lists-get-free-flights-life-says-airasia-boss


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[intermezzo] new movie sneak peek: Headshot


----------



## ShioTikus

UMNOPutra said:


>



why u letak Lee Chong Wei picture di sini?
tak malu ke?

imho, Jibby and kak Ros picture lagi bagus.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Development of new public transportation system for Indonesia : Metro Capsule


----------



## kaka404

*Internet Service Providers Association to Hold Expo and Summit in November

Jakarta.* The Indonesia Internet Service Providers Association, or APJII, will celebrate its 20th anniversary with an exhibition and summit in November amid rapid growth in the industry, with the total number of users already exceeding 100 million.

*The Indonesia Internet Expo and Summit (IIXS) will host key people and companies from the telecommunication and information technology industries who will be able to demonstrate, promote and exhibit their products, as well as address recent issues during panel discussions moderated by experts.*

"We want people to meet and connect to create new business networks," APJII chairman Jamalul Izza said.

*APJII secretary general Henri Kasyfi Soemartono added: "More than 70 percent of the total Internet content circulating in Indonesia comes from other countries. That's why we need local content providers to participate and grow their businesses together."*

Members of the public attending the expo will also be allowed to join and follow workshops by filmmakers, game developers, digital startups and artists who have become prominent on the Internet.

*Satellite*

*The APJII also hopes to set up a digital cooperation business unit to provide Internet access to all regions in Indonesia by acquiring its own collectively funded satellite.*

*"We have prepared the scheme and started to have a discussions with lots of people. We have also opened communications with the government, who has given us its blessing to have our own satellite," Henri said.*

The idea might seem overly ambitious, but the APJII has already started to collect funds from its member in order to achieve its goal in three years.
*
"The idea may sound crazy, but it makes sense. It's not too late [to do it], since the market is still growing," Jamalul said. He added that IIXS 2016 will be used to promote the plan and source funding for the satellite.*

*IIXS 2016 will take place at Balai Kartini in South Jakarta on Nov. 22-24.*
http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...viders-association-hold-expo-summit-november/


----------



## Kalazan

ShioTikus said:


> why u letak Lee Chong Wei picture di sini?
> tak malu ke?
> 
> imho, Jibby and kak Ros picture lagi bagus.



Friend...He will never out from Umno brain limitation.
But sometimes i happy to see that...lets that guy stupid and deluded..hahahaha

Just see him like a joke


----------



## mejikuhibiu

guys dont feed an idiot Umno Troll... "biar idiot yang penting Jaguh" .... let somebody post Johari Pic


----------



## Nike

from 2014 through 2016, Indonesian capital goods imports rising exponentially, the good sign for the rising of Industry in Indonesia

*Aircraft mechanic imports dominated Riau imports during January-June 2016*
Kamis, 25 Agustus 2016 21:22 WIB | 406 Views





Loading and unloading of goods at the Port of Pelindo I Pekanbaru, Riau Province. (bcpekanbaru.beacukai.go.id)

Pekanbaru (ANTARA News) - The Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) in Riau Province said non-oil imports during the January to June 2016 period were dominated by machinery or aircraft mechanics, which stood at US$238.07 million.

"The value of Riau imports of aircraft mechanical goods was at US$238.07 million, which accounted for 40.86 percent of the 10 largest groups of goods imported by Riau," said the Head of Distribution Statistics BPS Riau, Zulkifli, in a statement in Pekanbaru on Thursday.

According to him, the second-largest class of non-oil goods Riau imported were fertilizers, whose value stood at US$136.65 million, contributing 23.45 percent of the 10 goods imported by Riau.

Next was wood pulp (Pulp), which stood at US$33.81 million (5.80 percent), as well as paper and paperboard products, said to be worth US$24.36 million (4.18 percent).

"The contribution of the four largest groups of goods imported by Riau during the same period reached 74.29 percent," Zulkifli said.

Overall, imports in 10 categories of non-oil primary goods for the January to June 2016 period accounted for 85.43 percent of total non-oil imports in Riau.

Meanwhile, the contribution of non-oil imports outside of these 10 major categories accounted for 14.57 percent.

In terms of growth, imports in these 10 major categories of goods during the January to June 2016 period rose 5.97 percent, from the same period in 2015.

Imports of consumer goods totaled US$58.28 million, with the raw material/auxiliary goods value pegged at US$ 438.38 million, and capital goods amounting to US$170.80 million.

Imports of consumer goods fell by 19.65 per cent, import of raw and auxiliary materials declined by 13.56 percent, while imports of capital goods jumped 47.17 percent over the same period in 2015.

In terms of its contribution to the total value of imports for the January to June 2016 period, imports of raw and auxiliary materials provided the largest contribution, which amounted to 65.68 percent, with 25.59 percent contributed by capital goods and consumer goods share standing at 8.73 percent.

_(Reported by Frislidia/Uu.B020/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...minated-riau-imports-during-january-june-2016_

*PLN: Progress as scheduled in 35,000 mw power generating projects*
Rabu, 24 Agustus 2016 10:25 WIB | 1.089 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The national power utility PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) said development of the 35,000 megawatt power generating project is progressing as scheduled. 

The government has set a target to build new power plants with a total generating capacity of 35,000 MW until 2019, but after two years, no major project has been completed. 

The development is progressing and PLN is preparing the signing of Power Purchase Agreements with second group of Independent Power Producers (IPP), PLN chief executive Sofyan Baasyir said here on Tuesday after a meeting on the program initiated by Coordinating Minister for Maritime and Natural Resources Luhut Panjaitan . 

Under the second phase of PPA there would be an additional power generating capacity of 15,000 MW - 16,000 MW from new power plants to be built by IPP, Sofyan said. 

Separately Luhut said he saw progress in the implementation of one of the most ambitious programs of the present government. 

However, what is more important of the 35,000 ME power generating program is how much of it could come to reality in 2019, he said. 

"As it is impossible to finish the 35,000 MW power project by 2019," he said. 

Luhut said he hoped PLN could give data next week about how many new power plants have been built and under construction to be operational by 2019. 

"In my opinion, it would be very good if only we could have additional capacity of 20,000 MW-25,000 MW by 2019 with the rest under construction," he said.

Earlier, a lawmaker urged the government to be more serious in its efforts to cope with shortage in power supply in the country especially in the regions.

Mukhtar Tompo of the Commission VII of the House of Representatives (DPR) expressed doubt that the program could be brought to reality as pledged by the government. 

"There has been no statement from the government that the program could be carried out," Mukhtar said .

He said President Joko Widodo hardly touched on the big program in his state of the nation address at the House of Representative on the eve of the National Independence Day August 17. 

He said the president should push for the implementation of the program more seriously as it is important for the regions to bring modernity to isolated areas. 

In addition, the program of "Indonesia bright" aimed at providing electricity for thousands of villages , has not been effectively implemented, he said.

Implementation of the program is still far from expectation in isolated areas in the regions, he said. 

He cited in East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) there are still many villages without electricity.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...heduled-in-35000-mw-power-generating-projects


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Exports Train Components to US*
FRIDAY, 26 AUGUST, 2016 | 14:48 WIB
TEMPO.CO






Jakarta - *State-owned Barata Indonesia has started exporting train components to the United States and Mexico. *The first shipment was on Wednesday, August 24 for a *long term contract that lasts from 2011-2021.*

*Barata Indonesia made the deal with Standard Car Truck Company* from Illinois.

*"Our foundry factory is certified by the Association of America Railroads (AAR), which is a requirement to enter the US and Canadian markets,"* Barata Indonesia president director Silmy Karim said yesterday.

Founded in 1901, Barata's has an export value of US$10 million a year, which is about 20 percent of the company's annual income.

Silmy said that the heavy industries are one of Indonesia's main pillars for economic success. Pointing out leading Asian countries like Japan, China, and Korea with advanced heavy industries, Silmy said it is "necessary for the state to develop industries to support economic growth."

*Another state-owned company, Industri Kereta Api (INKA), exported 15 train cars to Bangladesh Railway. The shipment was part of a 150-car order worth US$73 million.*

EGI ADYATAMA

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/08/26/056799172/Indonesia-Exports-Train-Components-to-US

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia poised to be region's biggest digital economy by 2025: Study*
By Sujadi Siswo 
Posted 25 Aug 2016 22:43 
Updated 25 Aug 2016 22:50
Channelnewsasia.com

*JAKARTA: In less than 10 years, half of Southeast Asia’s e-commerce is predicted to take place in Indonesia - up from just a third in 2015 - and that potential is said to be worth about US$46 billion. This is according to the latest research findings undertaken by Google and Temasek which were released in Jakarta on Thursday (Aug 25).*

Six Southeast Asian markets were studied - Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam and the Philippines. They were chosen as they were considered more developed than others in the region.

*Collectively, the digital economy in the six countries is expected to hit US$200 billion by 2025. Indonesia is expected to account for US$81 billion - fuelled by 119 million online users.*

MatahariMall.com - one of Indonesia’s biggest online stores - said it is well-positioned in the market that will see more increased competition.

Said Hadi Wenas, CEO of MatahariMall.com: “We believe that if we focus on the consumers who are Indonesians - how to serve them best ... how to get the right products at the right price, with the right access, at the right speed - we’ll be in the market.”

*The next biggest growth from the digital economy is expected to come from online travel. With a projected growth of 17 per cent annually, the market in Southeast Asia is predicted to be worth about US$24 billion, up from just US$5 billion in 2015.*

Indonesia is also expected to become the region’s biggest online travel market, with Indonesian customers of ride-sharing services Uber, Grab and its own motorcycle-taxi hailing service *Gojek representing 43 per cent of the market and valued at US$5.6 billion.*

The research highlighted several key challenges Indonesia needs to overcome in order to unlock the full potential of the digital economy. They include building good Internet and logistics infrastructure, payment mechanism and consumer trust.

*But above all, Indonesia needs a workforce with the required skills set.*

*Tony Kuesgen, CEO of Google Indonesia, said: “If there’s one thing we really need to focus on in Indonesia to unlock this huge potential that we have, this US$81 billion marketplace, it is skills.*

“I think what Indonesia really needs to focus on is not just training up our own people to understand the digital opportunities, technical opportunities, engineering requirement on how to build websites, optimise online marketing campaigns and so forth, but also how do we leverage from other countries and bring in skills. “

*Indonesia - home to more than 2,000 start-ups - needs up to US$20 billion worth of investment over the next decade to boost its digital economy.*

- CNA/ec

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/business/indonesia-poised-to-be/3073958.html


----------



## Bennedict

SEA's Nominal GDP by 2016

*1. Indonesia*
- :US$ 936 billion (rank 16)

*2. Thailand*
- US$ 409 billion (rank 27)

*3. Philippines *
- US$ 310 billion (34)

*4. Malaysia*
- US$ 309 billion (35)

*5. Singapore *
- US$ 294 billion (39)

*6. Vietnam *
- US$ 201 billion (47)

*7. Myanmar*
- US$ 74 billion (68)

http://statisticstimes.com/economy/countries-by-projected-gdp.php


----------



## pr1v4t33r

August 27, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

lon said:


> so stupid malon babi nak saman ke?? what cha gonna do malontesialan??? im sorry we arent afraid at all with your small weak country , blame the wind ya lon kerna jerebu nya yang mahu bertandang ke negara malontong



Let open your mind .. we live at the same region and one planet called Earth ..Please note that ...in this case ... there are no strong or weak country but .."civilised" or "uncivilised" country ... How other country can respect you if you (every year) export your haze to Malaysia and Singapore to disturb our health .....

As advised, if you still can't manage your forest .. it would be better to let other countries and UN .to manage that forest ... So, the problem can solve permanently ...


----------



## papacita

People should just ignore him and it'll be done. It's not cool that this thread started to has more posts about that troll than the actual intended topics.


----------



## Kalazan

*Barata Indonesia Tuntaskan Ekspor Komponen Kereta Api ke USA dan Meksiko*








*Gresik (beritajatim.com) - *PT Barata Indonesia (persero) menuntaskan ekspor komponen kereta api ke Houston Amerika Serikat, dan Manzanillo, Mexico, dan ke negara Kanada. Ekspor tersebut dalam rangka memenuhi kontrak jangka panjang mulai tahun 2011 hingga 2021.

Manager Divisi Industri PT Barata Indonesia (persero), Hari Santosa mengatakan, untuk ekspor jangka panjang itu, pihaknya mengirim komponen kereta api, atau bogie (roda KA) tipe S2HD-9C ke Amerika Serikat dan Meksiko.

"Total ekspor yang kirim ke Amerika Serikat dan Meksiko ada 509 komponen bogie. Sedangkan ke Kanada ada 204 komponen bogie, jadi totalnya 713 bogie yang dikirim secara bertahap," katanya, Kamis (25/08/2016).

Guna memenuhi pemesanan, PT Barata Indonesia terus mengkebut produksinya. Dalam sehari, perusahaan BUMN tersebut mampu memproduksi 48 buah komponen kereta api pesanan dari Standart Car Truck Company yang berkantor pusat di Illinois, Amerika Serikat.

Sebelumnya, perusahaan 'plat merah' itu juga pernah melakukan ekspor komponen kereta api ke Australia dengan produk yang berbeda. Selain ke benua kanguru Australia, PT Barata Indonesia juga melakukan hal yang sama mengekspor produknya ke Malaysia.

Selain fokus ke pasar ekspor, perusahaan yang ber-home based di Gresik, Jawa Timur itu juga mensuplai produknya ke pasar domestik. Khususnya, dengan PT KAI serta PT Inka.

"Tahun lalu, PT KAI memesan produk kami sebanyak 200 hingga 400 unit komponen coupler, atau penggandeng kereta api. Sedangkan PT Inka ada 600 unit komponen coupler," ungkap Hari Santosa.

Saat ditanya mengenai kendala dalam proses produksi di PT Barata Indonesia. Dijelaskan Hari Santosa, kendalanya adalah bahan baku besi tua (scrap), meski sekarang masih dipenuhi.

"Tiap bulan kami membutuhkan 1000 ton besi tua untuk bahan baku pembuatan baja. Bahkan, untuk memenuhi bahan baku tersebut PT Barata Indonesia bekerjasama dengan pabrik gula PTPN, serta perusahaan swasta yang mesin produksinya tidak dioperasikan lagi," tandasnya.

Sejak berdiri tahun 1901, Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) itu memiliki
beberapa bidang usaha selain memproduksi komponen kereta api. Salah satu diantaranya adalah di bidang casting (pengecoran logam). Penjualan ekspor PT Barata Indonesia per tahun sekitar USD 10 juta, atau sekitar 20 persen dari total penjualan.

Untuk memenuhi standart kualitas ekspor, Pabrik Pengecoran milik PT Barata Indonesia (persero), telah memiliki sertifikat AAR (Association of America Railroads) sebagai syarat untuk bisa menembus pasar ekspor ke AS dan Kanada.

source: beritajatim.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Please dont provoke other


----------



## Nike

*Crocodiles roam about at beaches, disrupt Kupang`s tourism*
Selasa, 30 Agustus 2016 20:37 WIB | 338 Views




Photo document of crocodile in Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT). (BKSDA NTT)

Kupang (ANTARA News) - Weather phenomenon El Nino is believed to have driven some crocodiles to leave the drying estuaries and lurching to the local beaches in East Nusa Tenggara, an official said.

The head of operations of East Nusa Tenggaras Natural Resource Conservation Agency (BKSDA), Danang Suryana, said here on Tuesday that crocodiles inhabiting the estuary, which is drying up due to the weather phenomenon, are moving to find a better place to survive.

The cold-blooded reptiles have been seen roaming in several beaches, such as Lasiana and Nunsui in Kupang, causing havoc at among the people at local tourism destinations.

Several crocodiles were also seen lying sunbathing at the beaches, with tourists mighty worried due to their presence.

The local authorities have taken several measures to counter the crocodiles roaming about but find themselves overwhelmed.

"We have been capturing the crocodiles manually (without any sophisticated devices), and have also been advising the visiting tourists to remain vigilant as crocodiles have been roaming at the beach," Suryana added.

Official records showed that from 2011-2016, 34 casualties have been attributed to crocodile attacks at Nunsui and Lasiana beaches in Kupang.

"This year alone, between January and July, nine people died after they were attacked by crocodiles at the beaches," Suryana narrated.

Suryana pointed out that some crocodiles could still be seen roaming around at Nunsui and Lasiana beaches.

On July 25, the authority tried to capture a large estuarine crocodile which was sunbathing at Lasiana beach.

However, they failed as the crocodile made for the sea while the reinforcement boat arrived late.

Recently, in early August, the local administration had come up with a unique local competition to catch the giant reptiles.

Individuals or teams were invited to capture the crocodiles and a five million rupiah (roughly US$380) cash prize announced for each reptile caught alive.

_(Reporting by Hironimus Bifel/Uu.A059/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106488/crocodiles-roam-about-at-beaches-disrupt-kupangs-tourism_

*Teknologi Vibro Seismik*
Senin, 29 Agustus 2016 17:12 WIB | 778 Views






Teknologi Vibro SeismikPekerja menggunakan Kendaraan Vibro Seismik untuk melakukan perekaman data saat Survei Seismik Akasia Besar di Arahan, Indramayu, Jawa Barat, Minggu (28/8/2016). Penggunaan teknologi truk Vibro Seismik milik Pertamina EP tersebut mampu melakukan perekaman data seismik melalui getaran di area padat penduduk serta perkotaan untuk eksplorasi migas tanpa merusak lingkungan. (ANTARA FOTO/Dedhez Anggara)

*Teknologi Vibro Seismik*
Senin, 29 Agustus 2016 17:12 WIB | 778 Views






Teknologi Vibro SeismikPekerja menggunakan Kendaraan Vibro Seismik untuk melakukan perekaman data saat Survei Seismik Akasia Besar di Arahan, Indramayu, Jawa Barat, Minggu (28/8/2016). Penggunaan teknologi truk Vibro Seismik milik Pertamina EP tersebut mampu melakukan perekaman data seismik melalui getaran di area padat penduduk serta perkotaan untuk eksplorasi migas tanpa merusak lingkungan. (ANTARA FOTO/Dedhez Anggara)


----------



## Kalazan

*Bandara Juanda Terminal III, 75% di Atas Laut*






Bandara Juanda Surabaya akan semakin besar, dan semakin luas. Terminal 3 yang digadang-gadang akan menjadikan bandara terbesar ke-2 di Indonesia ini menjadi bandara terkemuka di Asia Tenggara, akan memulai pembangunan terminal III-nya.

Sebagian besar lahan yang digunakan untuk pembangunan Terminal 3 Bandara Juanda dengan luas 6.000 hektar nantinya akan menggunakan tanah reklamasi. Hanya 2.000 hektar yang dibangun di atas lahan milik Bandara Juanda.





Rendering yang mulai beredar di Sosial Media


Menurut rencana, Terminal 3 tersebut akan berada di sisi timur Terminal 1. Lokasinya yang menjorok ke laut membuat proyek tersebut menerapkan konsep reklamasi pantai. Terminal 3 ini nantinya juga akan diapit dua landasan pacu dan dilengkapi dengan 164 garbarata atau pintu menuju pesawat.
Dengan kapasitas itu, Terminal 3 diproyeksikan bisa menampung sekitar 70 juta orang per tahun. Secara keseluruhan, daya tampung Bandara Juanda nantinya bisa mencapai angka 150 juta penumpang per tahun.
Untuk merealisasikan proyek ini, total biaya yang dikeluarkan ditaksir mencapai Rp8 triliun. “Perluasan itu bertujuan meningkatkan layanan jasa penerbangan kepada masyarakat,” jelas General Manager PT Angkasa Pura I Juanda, Yuwono.
Dari sisi dokumen, proyek tersebut sudah menyelesaikan perizinan dan prosedur administrasi di tingkat daerah maupun provinsi. Kini, prosedur administrasi hanya menyisakan izin dari pusat. “Kabar terakhir, bola berada di pusat,” sambung Yuwono.

juandaairport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yuyukangkang

madokafc said:


> *Teknologi Vibro Seismik*
> Senin, 29 Agustus 2016 17:12 WIB | 778 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teknologi Vibro SeismikPekerja menggunakan Kendaraan Vibro Seismik untuk melakukan perekaman data saat Survei Seismik Akasia Besar di Arahan, Indramayu, Jawa Barat, Minggu (28/8/2016). Penggunaan teknologi truk Vibro Seismik milik Pertamina EP tersebut mampu melakukan perekaman data seismik melalui getaran di area padat penduduk serta perkotaan untuk eksplorasi migas tanpa merusak lingkungan. (ANTARA FOTO/Dedhez Anggara)



hmmm .... so they use it for seismic imaging now, it's Russia Tech first research to increase oil productivity ... the idea came from the production rise after train pass the well.


----------



## CountStrike

THURSDAY, 01 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 08:54 WIB
*Russia Awaits Green Light from Indonesia to Build Nuclear Plant*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said Russia is awaiting the readiness of the Indonesian government to build a nuclear power plant (PLTN).

“We have repeatedly made proposals of cooperation on nuclear power plant, and we have often disseminated the advantages of using nuclear energy; anytime Indonesia is ready, we will help,” Mikhail Galuzin said on Wednesday, as quoted by _Bisnis.com_.

He explained that the cooperation is hampered by Indonesian regulation which has not given a green light for nuclear power development because it is deemed hazardous.

“We have established cooperation with many, such as Japan, China and others, they have no problem with it,” he said.

The ambassador has also appreciated the steps taken by the National Nuclear Energy Agency (Batan) in setting up research on nuclear power plant.



*BISNIS.COM*


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Klaten makes 15,000 souvenirs for Trump*
Posted: Sat, August 20 2016 | 09:05 pm






The _mooi indie_ atmosphere of Manjungan, a small village east of Mount Merapi, in Ngawen district in Klaten, Central Java, has given great space for local entrepreneur Pramono, 42, to foster his imagination.

Through his creative exploration, he has made miniatures of world-class guitars as souvenirs. His creations have led American musical instrument company Fender to give a license to Pramono to produce miniatures of its guitars.

In the beginning, in the 1980s, Pramono was only a fan of famous, world-class guitars. Dutch-American rock star Eddie van Halen’s guitar was the one he most loved. He said the combination of three colors—red, black and white—was awesome and not everyone could have such a guitar.

He later made a replica of van Halen’s iconic guitar.






Now he has 60 employees to produce not only the tri-color guitar he loved but also many others. The miniatures, measuring about 25 centimeters in height, have been sold worldwide. One of his international buyers is Axe Heaven, a store selling guitar miniatures.

He has recently been working on an order from US presidential candidate, Donald Trump, to make 15,000 Gibson Les Paul miniatures. Pramono said Trump would distribute the miniatures as souvenirs of his campaign. [EVI]

http://www.thejakartapost.com/multimedia/2016/08/20/klaten-makes-15000-souvenirs-for-trump.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Persiapan Stadion Patriot Jelang PONPekerja merapikan rumput Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga di Bekasi, Jabar, Kamis (1/9/2016). Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga dengan kapasitas 30 ribu penonton itu menjadi tempat pertandingan sepak bola pada PON XIX Jabar 2016. (ANTARA /Wahyu Putro A)






Persiapan Stadion Patriot Jelang PONPekerja merapikan rumput Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga di Bekasi, Jabar, Kamis (1/9/2016). Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga dengan kapasitas 30 ribu penonton itu menjadi tempat pertandingan sepak bola pada PON XIX Jabar 2016. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A)







Persiapan Stadion Patriot Jelang PONSuasana Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga di Bekasi, Jabar, Kamis (1/9/2016). Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga dengan kapasitas 30 ribu penonton itu menjadi tempat pertandingan sepak bola pada PON XIX Jabar 2016. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A)






Persiapan Stadion Patriot Jelang PONPekerja merapikan rumput Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga di Bekasi, Jabar, Kamis (1/9/2016). Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga dengan kapasitas 30 ribu penonton itu menjadi tempat pertandingan sepak bola pada PON XIX Jabar 2016. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A)


----------



## Nike

*Jumlah Produksi Mobil Astra Karawang*
Kamis, 25 Agustus 2016 11:41 WIB | 274 Views






Jumlah Produksi Mobil Astra KarawangPekerja menyelesaikan perakitan mobil di pabrik Astra Daihatsu Motor (ADM) di Karawang Assembly Plant, Jawa Barat, Rabu (24/8/2016). Selama satu tahun pabrik tersebut mampu memproduksi 200.000 unit mobil yang didukung oleh teknologi 300 robot dalam proses produksi. (ANTARA/Rivan Awal Lingga)







Jumlah Produksi Mobil Astra KarawangPekerja menyelesaikan pembuatan mobil di pabrik Astra Daihatsu Motor (ADM) di Karawang Assembly Plant, Jawa Barat, Rabu (24/8/2016). Selama satu tahun pabrik tersebut mampu memproduksi 200.000 unit mobil yang didukung oleh teknologi 300 robot dalam proses produksi. (ANTARA /Rivan Awal Lingga)







Tinjau Pabrik Astra Daihatsu MotorKetua DPD Irman Gusman (kanan) bersama Presiden Direktur PT Astra Daihatsu Motor (ADM) Sudirman Maman Rusdi (kiri) melihat interior mobil Daihatsu Sigra saat melakukan kunjungan di pabrik Astra Daihatsu Motor (ADM) di Karawang Assembly Plant, Jawa Barat, Rabu (24/8/2016). Kunjungan tersebut bertujuan untuk meninjau produksi dan jumlah muatan lokal pada mobil Daihatsu Sigra yang mencapai 94 persen. (ANTARA /Rivan Awal Lingga)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

*Resmi Diluncurkan, Alat Kesehatan Buatan Indonesia Siap Bidik Pasar Internasional*






Di bidang kesehatan, alat kesehatan asli buatan Indonesia terus mengalami peningkatan dari tahun ke tahun. Industri alat kesehatan Indonesia pada bulan Juli 2016 saja sudah mencapai 201, meningkat 8 industri sarana kesehatan dari tahun sebelumnya.

Peningkatan ini direspon positif oleh banyak kalangan, khususnya Menteri Kesehatan RI Prof Dr dr Nila F Moeloek SpM(K) saat memberi keterangan di Balai Kartini Jakarta, kemarin 30 Agustus 2016.

Menurut dia, hingga saat ini sudah ada 2.623 alat kesehatan dalam negeri yang memiliki izin edar dan memenuhi standar internasional. Beberapa produk lokal yang baru diresmikan ini untuk mendukung pelayanan fasilitas kesehatan dalam negeri.

Beberapa produksi alat kesehatan buatan dalam negeri yang telah resmi diluncurkan antara lain:


Hospital furniture, juga phygrmomanometer, stetoskopi, sarung tangan (hand gloves), dan kateter urine.
Alat kesehatan elektromedik seperti infant incubator, nebulizer, O2 concentrator, dental chair, EKG, fetal doppler, syringe pump, infusion pump, lampu operasi.
Kontrasepsi IUD dan kondom.
Alat kesehatan seperti disposables yang terdiri dari syringes, benang bedah, kantong urine, infusion set, masker, kasa, kapas pembalut, plester elastik, band aid, dan lain-lain.
Alat kesehatan untuk instrumen bedah seperti mayor dan minor set.
Medical apparels terdiri dari operating gown, bed sheet, dan lainnya.
Rapid test untuk HIV test, hepatitis test, tes kehamilan, tes narkoba.
Reagensia pewarnaan seperti antisepphygrmomanometeror, dan lain-lain.
Nila mengklaim, bahwa alat kesehatan buatan Indonesia mampu mengurangi biaya pelayanan kesehatan hingga 30%. Meskipun dengan harga yang lebih terjangkau, namun ia berdalih bahwa alat kesehatan ini memiliki kualitas yang sama dengan produk import.

Dengan perkembangan ini, pihaknya optimis bahwa produk kesehatan buatan Indonesia mampu membidik pasar Internasional. Setelah sebelumnya, ekspor alat kesehatan Indonesia mendapat respon baik dalam pameran Arab Health 2016 yang berlangsung di Dubai International Convention & Exhibition Center.

Berdasarkan lama Kementrian Perdagangan RI pada februari lalu, Uni Emirat Arab (UEA) Paviliun Indonesia berhasil meraih transaksi senilai US$6,2 juta. Nilai transaksi ini naik 57,2 persen dibanding tahun 2015 yang mencapai US$3,9 juta.

Menurut keterangan Direktur Jenderal Pengembangan Ekspor Nasional (PEN), Nus Nuzulia Ishak,perolehan transaksi paling besar berasal dari buyer Filipina, diikuti Uni Eropa, Australia, UEA, dan Iran.

Selanjutnya, negara tujuan utama ekspor produk peralatan kesehatan Indonesia adalah Singapura, Jerman, Jepang, Amerika Serikat, Meksiko, Belanda, Australia, Malaysia, dan Tiongkok. Sementara itu, kawasan teluk dan Timur Tengah menjadi pasar potensial dan sangat menjanjikan bagi produk peralatan kesehatan Indonesia.

Sumber : 

tempo


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia's Foreign Tourist Arrivals Up 20 Pct*
September 1, 2016
Airwise





Indonesia’s foreign tourist arrivals in *July were up 20 percent at 931,694.*

The number of visitors for the first half of the *year to end July was 5,641,098, up 9 percent* from the same period last year.

Bali’s Denpasar airport was the most popular tourist arrival location with 482,201, Jakarta’s Soekarno-Hatta airport was second with 217,452 arrivals in July.

Indonesia’s hotel room occupancy rate in July was 53.77 percent, with Bali leading the table on 70.62 percent.

Indonesia wants to attract 20 million foreign visitors a year by 2019. As part of efforts to grow the sector, the government has allowed greater foreign ownership in tourism-related businesses.

*http://news.airwise.com/story/indonesia-foreign-tourist-arrivals-up-20-pct *


----------



## Kalazan

*Indonesia to Become Largest Business Jet Market by 2019*






Indonesia will become the largest business jet market by 2019 overtaking neighboring Singapore, due to Indonesia's robust economic growth, vibrant business climate and relaxed aviation regulations, the president of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific said in Jakarta on Thursday (01/09).

Today, there are 52 business jets registered in Indonesia or owned by Indonesians, up 16 percent from a year ago, according to data compiled by French aircraft manufacturer Dassault Aviation. This is in comparison to 64 jets registered in Singapore, where growth remained stagnant in the same period.

"If this trend continues, Indonesia will be the leading market in the next two or three years," said Jean-Michel Jacob, the president of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific, Dassault Aviation's subsidiary in the region.

The demand for business jets, Jacob believes, is present because Indonesia's businesses are the fastest growing in the world. There has also been an increased demand for businesses to seek investment or trade partners both locally and internationally.

Some of the country's largest business groups such as Sinar Mas and Bakrie, for example, have expressed interest in palm oil business in Africa to complement their domestic operations in Sumatra and Kalimantan. Others, like state-owned energy company Pertamina, have been busy acquiring oil fields in Algeria and Russia.

"Using business jets gives the company's executives more flexibility and allows them to make more efficient use of their time," Jacob said.

Still, Jacob admitted that Dassault "is not famous" in Indonesia with only one business jet in the country bearing Dassault's delta and four-leaf clover insignia, far behind competitors like Gulfstream, Embraer and Bombardier.

"We are making efforts to fix that," Jacob said, who orchestrates Dassault Falcon's marketing efforts in Southeast Asia from its headquarters in Kuala Lumpur.

To spearhead the company's efforts in the Indonesian market is Falcon 8X, a long-range business jet that will become operational in the coming weeks.

The jet's three-engine configuration and design elements akin to Dassault's famous fighter jets provides an added layer of safety. This allows the jet to take off from even the most challenging airports, with a full tank and fly directly to most destinations in Europe and Asia Pacific. In comparison, competitors with a twin-jet configuration would be required to make an additional stop to refuel as a safety precaution.

Additionally, the government's plans to allow foreign registered private jets to fly within the country will help increase the demand for business jets, Clément Brozi, the international promotion and marketing manager of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific, said.

Business jet owners often register their jets in countries that are easier to secure financing for buying the jet in the first place, or getting the pilot and certification for the aircraft.

"It's good that the government sees that this is common practice in owning business jets around the world," Brozi said.

In the long run, as the industry grows, more business jets will then need to be serviced in Indonesia. It then follows that supporting industries such as jet management, maintenance and catering would flourish, Brozi said.

The Jakarta Globe


For rich peope only...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to export chicken due to overproduction*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Antara




Peternakan ayam

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, MAKASSAR -- Indonesia will soon export chicken as production has doubled, Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman said.
"Right now, we are campaigning for self-reliance in protein which is found in abundance in our husbandry and fishery commodities," he stated here on Saturday.
Amran Sulaiman, along with Chief of the Business Competition Supervisory Commission (KPPU) Syarkawi Rauf and Deputy Chairman of the House Commission IV Viva Yoga, was in Makassar to address a workshop, titled, "Developing Husbandry Industry in Pursuit of Self Reliance in Animal Protein."
The minister underscored the importance of maintaining food stocks in support of the country's self-reliance.
The Agriculture Ministry has made various breakthroughs and innovations along with other parties to support the government's program to achieve self-reliance in food production, thus adding to national resilience, he added.
He believed that Indonesia would achieve the goal of self-reliance in animal protein by the time the country celebrates the 100th anniversary of its independence.
Livestock and marine products have already helped achieve self-reliance in animal protein, he reminded.
"We have changed our policy so that we are no longer self-reliance in meat but are self-reliance in protein. In fact, we have exported chicken to Vietnam and Japan," he noted.

Sumber : Antara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Jack Ma proposed as adviser for Indonesian e-commerce development*

Arif Gunawan Sulistiyono
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Sun, September 4 2016 | 12:01 pm







Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara (left) and Investment Coordinating Board chairman Thomas Lembong talk to journalists in Hangzhou, China on Friday.(Courtesy of State Secretary/video footage)
The government has proposed that Jack Ma, the founder and executive chairman of the world’s biggest e-commerce platform, Alibaba, become an adviser to the forthcoming Indonesian steering committee for e-commerce development.

Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara said the effort to enlist support from Asia’s richest man was aimed at bringing Indonesia's big potential in e-commerce to the world market.

“I propose Jack Ma as an adviser to the steering committee, so that Indonesia may grab greater attention from the international market when they see that even Jack Ma is willing to advise us,” he said in a video released by the State Secretariat on Friday.

The government, Rudiantara added, had finished Indonesia’s e-commerce road map, which would be followed up by forming a special task force with a steering committee consisting of 10 ministers led by Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution.

Rudiantara was in a delegation escorting President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on an official visit to Hangzhou, China. Investment Coordinating Board chairman Thomas Lembong also joined the mission.

Thomas said Jack Ma had become one of the big investors in Indonesia after acquiring Lazada with more than US$1 billion in investment recently. The government was cooperating with Alibaba through Inamal, a commerce platform for Indonesian products on Alibaba's Tmal platform.

“We also talked about another potential partnership, as Alibaba has a big online booking platform for travel businesses, so we discussed potential cooperation in tourism, as well as support for small and medium enterprises,” he said. (ags)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Steve Forbes Lauds Indonesia's Efforts in Cutting Barriers to Doing Business*
*The Jakarta Globe*
*By: Sarah Yuniarni | on 10:41 AM September 05, 2016*
*Category: Business, Economy*





Global media tycoon Steve Forbes posed on the side of a luncheon organized by AmCham Indonesia in Jakarta on Friday (2/8). (Photo courtesy of Forbes Indonesia)

Global media tycoon Steve Forbes said Indonesia could grow up to 10 percent each year if the country introduced efforts in removing barriers to doing business and cutting corporate tax, the mogul said during an address he gave in Jakarta on Friday (02/09).

The Indonesian economy is yet to return to the growth pace it enjoyed during the commodity boom five years ago, with public and private investment yet to fill the productivity gap caused by a drop in exports of commodities like coal, palm oil and raw minerals.

The economy expanded 5.2 percent in the second quarter of the year, up from 4.9 percent in the previous quarter thanks to robust household consumption. Investment growth accounted for a third of the economy although it slowed to 1.6 percent down from 1.8 percent in the previous quarter.

"There is no reason why this country should not grow real terms at 8 percent to 10 percent a year. It can be done if Indonesia starts to remove those barriers following other countries," Forbes said during a luncheon organized by AmCham Indonesia in Jakarta on Friday.

Indonesia ranked 109 out of 189 countries in World Bank's 2015 Ease of Doing Business Survey, moving up 11 places from a year earlier after the government eased procedures for companies to register their businesses and pay tax. Still, Indonesia lags far behind its Southeast Asian counterparts, such as Malaysia and Singapore.

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has targeted the country to rank at least at 40. Forbes said Indonesia should continue making breakthrough in the area — such as following New Zealand's steps in allowing businesses to be established and registered in just a few hours —and ensure to follow it through year after year.

"Indonesia has a lot of opportunities because others have made so many mistakes. If Indonesia persists for several years, keeping the rupiah stable, reduce those tax rates, reduce the regulation, make it easier [for business leaders], [Indonesia] would be an inspiration and a model for business," he said.

Forbes also highlighted Jokowi's plan to cut the country's corporate tax to 17 percent to match that in Singapore, from the current 25 percent, as a step in right direction to invigorate economic growth. Ireland keeps its corporate tax rate at 12.5 percent, which is one of the lowest in Europe, and is slated to be the fastest growing economy in the region, Forbes said. The European Commission estimated Ireland would grow 4.9 percent this year, compared to 1.8 percent growth for European Union.

The media mogul also noted US stagnation in the 70s occurred during a period of increasing corporate taxes, which ended only when then president Ronald Reagan slashed taxes during the 80s and heralded in a two decades of economic boom.

Forbes, the US-based business magazine, will hold a global conference in Jakarta Nov. 29 to Dec. 1, featuring business leaders, chief executives and other distinguished local and international guests including Investment Coordinating Board chairman Thomas Lembong and media tycoon Chairul Tandjung.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...indonesias-efforts-cutting-barriers-business/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pasific Eden Port visit to Indonesia's hot destination









Kapal Pesiar Pacific EdenSejumlah turis naik ke kapal pesiar Pacific Eden saat berlabuh di Pelabuhan Sukarno-Hatta Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (1/9/2016). Kapal pesiar yang membawa 1.264 penumpang asal Australia, Inggris, Swedia, Belanda, Amerika, dan sejumlah negara Asia itu akan berkunjung ke sejumlah destinasi wisata di kota Makassar sebelum melanjutkan pelayaran ke pulau Komodo, Probolinggo dan Benoa Denpasar. (ANTARA /Yusran Uccang)







Kapal Pesiar Pacific EdenTuris melintas di dekat kapal pesiar Pacific Eden saat berlabuh di Pelabuhan Sukarno-Hatta Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (1/9/2016). Kapal pesiar yang membawa 1.264 penumpang asal Australia, Inggris, Swedia, Belanda, Amerika, dan sejumlah negara Asia itu akan berkunjung ke sejumlah destinasi wisata di kota Makassar sebelum melanjutkan pelayaran ke pulau Komodo, Probolinggo dan Benoa Denpasar. (ANTARA /Yusran Uccang)









Kapal Pesiar Pacific EdenSejumlah penari melintas di dekat kapal pesiar Pacific Eden saat berlabuh di Pelabuhan Sukarno-Hatta Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (1/9/2016). Kapal pesiar yang membawa 1.264 penumpang asal Australia, Inggris, Swedia, Belanda, Amerika, dan sejumlah negara Asia itu akan berkunjung ke sejumlah destinasi wisata di kota Makassar sebelum melanjutkan pelayaran ke pulau Komodo, Probolinggo dan Benoa Denpasar. (ANTARA /Yusran Uccang)

*Blackmores, Kalbe join forces in new Indonesian venture*
Minggu, 4 September 2016 06:29 WIB | 1.951 Views




Ambassador Paul Grigson with students. (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Australian Ambassador to Indonesia Paul Grigson has welcomed the new partnership between Australian company Blackmores and Indonesias Kalbe that will allow new vitamin products to enter the local market.

Blackmores will initially supply eight products in Indonesia through the joint venture, the Australian Embassy here said on its official website on Saturday (Sept. 3).

Ambassador Grigson said while the two companies shared many values, it was the small differences between them that had generated the creativity needed for such a partnership.

"Blackmores experience shows the importance of Australian companies choosing the right local partner to do business in Indonesia," Ambassador Grigson added.

The Blackmores - Kalbe partnership was sealed during Indonesia Australia Business Week in November 2015, when 360 Australian businesses travelled to Indonesia to build collaborative partnerships with Indonesian companies and explore investment opportunities.

Blackmores CEO Christine Holgate has thanked the Indonesian Government and Australian Embassy for their support in finalizing the partnership.

"We will be launching with eight products and will have 25 products by the end of the year," Holgate informed.

She explained that Blackmores had chosen to partner with Kalbe as it was a major supplier of pharmaceutical products and has an institute to train people in natural health care products.

She hoped that Blackmores would be able to leverage Kalbes training processes and its strong representation in shopping centers throughout Indonesia where it has health centers giving advice on natural health products.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106568/blackmores-kalbe-join-forces-in-new-indonesian-venture


----------



## MarveL

MONDAY, 05 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 17:24 WIB
*China to Become Largest Investor in Indonesia*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) chairman Rosan P. Roeslani said that China would be the largest investor in Indonesia in the following decade as reflected by the country's increasing investment realization.

"President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's commitment to shorten the bureaucracy line and simplify the permit procedures has opened opportunities for Chinese investors. They are very enthusiastic in increasing their investments in Indonesia," Rosan said in Jakarta on Monday, September 5, 2016.

Last week, President Jokowi met hundreds of Chinese business owners at the Indonesia-China Buisness Forum held in Shanghai.

Rosan, who attended the meeting, revealed that President Jokowi convinced Chinese business owners that Indonesia would facilitate their investments by delivering the 3-Hour Investment Permit Service, the Green Line Service, the Direct Construction Investment Incentive (KLIK), and a more transparent investment regulation through the improvement of the Negative Investment List (DNI).

Attending the meeting, in addition to Rosan, were Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukito, Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi, Investment Coordinating Agency (BKPM) head Thomas Trikasih Lembong, and Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung.

"We're still facing issues, particularly with language and partnership. But I believe that it will be addressed. One thing for sure is that Indonesia has become one of the most attractive investment destinations for China," Rosan added.

Based on data from the BKPM, Rosan revealed that China was the fourth largest investors in Indonesia after Singapore, Japan, and Hong Kong. China's investment realization in the third quarter of 2016 stood at US$549 million with 499 projects. Meanwhile, Singapore was at the top of the list with a total investment value of US$2 billion with 1,927 projects. Japan was at the second place with a total investment value of US$1.3 billion, followed by Hong Kong with US$597 million.

"China's investment increased significantly. The realization exceeded Malaysia’s with US$393 million and Netherland with US$346 million," Ronan explained.

Rosan appreciated President Jokowi's consistency in synergizing the fiscal, monetary, and structural reform policies for the sake of the national economy's improvement. Rosan said that the synergy would motivate growth in the real sectors, as well as boosting investments, productions, distributions, and consumptions.

"I believe that the government’s consistency to improve the economic growth would have wide impacts. Each economic policy must drive a solid and inclusive growth," Rosan added.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/09/05/056801798/China-to-Become-Largest-Investor-in-Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*MICE predicted to contribute 7% to number of foreign arrivals*
Minggu, 4 September 2016 06:14 WIB | 869 Views




Photo document of international conference in Nusa Dua, Bali. (ANTARA/Nyoman Budhiana)

Badung (ANTARA News) - The Tourism Ministry predicted that Meetings, Incentives, Conferences and Events (MICE) would contribute 5 to 7 percent to the total number of foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia in 2016.

The governments target for the number of foreign tourist arrivals in the country is set at 12 million this year.

Assistant Deputy of Development of Asia Pacific Market of the Tourism Ministry Vinsensius Jemadu said the target is relatively low as the MICE tourism facilities are still not sufficiently available in the country.

"The target is not too high as MICE facilities are found only in certain areas. MICE facilities are available only in Bali, Jakarta and Bandung," Vinsensius said in this Bali mountain city.

He was in Bali to prepare the 10th Conference of Asia Pacific Orthodontists (APOC) and the 11st annual meeting of the Indonesian Association of Orthodontists in Bali in September 1-3 this year.

He said starting this year, the government would be more aggressive in exploiting the potentials of MICE tourism.

So far the country has not been serious in seeking to tap the MICE tourism potentials, whereas MICE tourists are bigger spenders compared with holiday makers, he said.

MICE tourists are generally well educated people, and stay in more expensive hotels.

In a bid to draw more MICE tourists, the country has to be able to host more international events.

"The tourism Ministry will cooperate with other ministries or agencies in seeking to make Indonesia selected to host of more international events," Vinsensius said.

He said MICE tourists should be given special treatment such as by giving special lane at airports that they would not need to queue too long at immigration gate.

The government has set target for reign tourist arrivals at 20 million in 2019 and MICE visitors are expected to make up 20 percent of the total number.

The Tourism Ministry gave support for the 10th Conference of Asia Pacific Orthodontists (APOC) and 11st annual meeting of the Indonesian Association of Orthodontists in Bali in the form of dinner party with all participants receiving "udeng", Bali head band.

At the dinner attended by around 900 dentists from Asia Pacific countries, the Tourism Ministry presented a number of Indonesian tourism objects and destinations with their natural beauty and riches.

According to the Tourism Ministry, Indonesia was ranked only the 42nd MICE destination in the world in 2014 hosting 76 international meetings.

The number was small compared to 142 meetings hosted by Singapore, which was ranked the 29th , and 133 meetings hosted by Malaysia which was ranked the 30th and 118 meetings in Thailand, which was ranked the 33rd.
(Uu.H-ASG/H-YH)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...to-contribute-7-to-number-of-foreign-arrivals

*Indonesia encourages direct trade with Cuba*
Minggu, 4 September 2016 01:49 WIB | 1.585 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government will encourage direct trade contact with Cuba to increase the value of the two countries bilateral trade, Indonesian Deputy Foreign Minister A.M. Fachir has said.

"Indonesia will encourage direct trade contact with Cuba in order to increase the volume of bilateral trade between the two countries and appreciate the significant economic development in Cuba," Fachir said here over the weekend.

The deputy foreign minister made the remarks in connection with his meeting earlier with Cuban Director General for Bilateral Relations Affairs of the Foreign Ministry of Cuba, Ambassador Gerardo Penalver Portal.

During the meeting, Fachir discussed various issues of mutual concerns, both, at bilateral and multilateral forums. 

"On the bilateral basis, the political relations of the two countries had been closely established. Yet this closeness should be translated into a concrete form of cooperation, among others in the fields of trade, health and agriculture," he said. 

In the multilateral context, Indonesia and Cuba shared similarities in views and cooperation regarding various international issues, the deputy foreign minister said.

"In the bilateral aspect, Cuba pays attention to direct trade contact to increase trade relations by among others planning a Cuban trade mission to Indonesia and that of Indonesia to Cuba," Fachir said.

Meanwhile, Gerardo Penalver Portal expressed appreciation for the establishment of good cooperation between the two countries at various international forums. 

Cuba appreciates Indonesias big contributions to the Non-Aligned Movement so that the movement remains relevant to the present conditions, he said. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106561/indonesia-encourages-direct-trade-with-cuba

*Combo card will be tested in 40 cities: Bank Indonesia*
Sabtu, 3 September 2016 15:03 WIB | 969 Views




kartu Keluarga Sejahtera (KKS) (ANTARA FOTO/Wurryanti Puspitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The combo card that promotes non-cash social assistance will be tested in 40 cities until the end of 2016, Bank Indonesia (BI) has stated.

If the trial goes off well, on January 1, 2017, the entire social assistance from the government can be channeled through the Family Welfare Card (KKS) Red and White combo device, Director of Elektronifikasi Program and Financial Inclusion of Bank Indonesia Pungky Purnomo Wibowo said Friday (September 2) night.

"January 1, 2017, we apply all of the Family Hope Programs and the rice prosperous social assistance (Rastra). Further, the student aid program and the School Operational Assistance (BOS) will be around that time as well," he said.

The combo card can be used to avail the Rastra, and family expectations (PKH) aid, Pungky explained in the demonstration project or the pilot project.

The combo card used in the "e-waroeng" (electronic shop and gotong royong/mutual help) are also agents of Financial Services Digital (LKD).

The beneficiaries of social grants (bansos) bring the Cards Family Welfare (KKS) issued by the Bank to the new joint four, namely Bank Mandiri, Bank Rakyat Indonesia, Bank Negara, and Bank Tabungan Negara, and exchange it at "e-waroeng".

With the KKS, the public can receive Rastra basic foodstuffs such as rice, sugar, flour, and oil at subsidized prices.

Furthermore, the combo cards can not only be used to get help in the LKD functions, but can also be used for transactions such as cash withdrawals or transfers, as well as saving money, such as bank function nirkantor (branchless banking), Pungky said.

This combo card can make the distribution of social aid meet the rules of 6T - the right target, the right amount, the right price, right time, right quality, and right administration, Deputy Governor of BI Ronald Waas said on the occasion.

The government budget for social protection in 2017 reached Rp158 trillion, the BI recorded. With that budget, social protection assistance would be effective and appropriate.
_
Reported by Indra Arief Pribadi
(B020/INE/o001)
Edited by INE_

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106551/combo-card-will-be-tested-in-40-cities-bank-indonesia

*Irjen Kemhan : Republik Korea Merupakan Mitra Strategis Indonesia Tingkatkan Teknologi Pertahanan*
Berita Terkini | 2016-09-01 13:56:38 | *47* Kali Dibaca



Jakarta - Inspektur Jenderal (Irjen) Kemhan RI, mengatakan negara Korea Selatan merupakan mitra strategis Indonesia dalam hal upaya peningkatan teknologi pertahanan dan pendukung kesiapan operasional satuan TNI. Oleh sebab itu Korea Selatan diharapkan dapat memberikan manfaat bagi Pemerintah Indonesia untuk mengembangkan kemampuan industri sehingga dapat bersaing dan berkiprah di dunia internasional.

Hal itu diungkapkan Irjen Kemhan, Marsdya TNI Ismono Wijayanto saat sambutan pada forum pertemuan ke 5 Komite Kerjasama Industri Pertahanan (_Defence Industries Coorporation Committee / DICC_ ) Republik Indonesia - Republik Korea, Kamis ( 9/1) di Kantor Ditjen Pothan Kemhan RI, Jakarta.

Irjen Kemhan RI, menekankan tentang nilai strategis kerjasama teknologi dan industri pertahanan kedua negara yang ditunjukan melalui program pembangunan kapal selam dan pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX. Menurut Irjen, Pemerintah RI menaruh harapan besar bagi keberhasilan kedua program strategis tersebut karena akan menjadi pilar bagi hubungan dan kerjasama yang luas dimasa datang.

Sehubungan dengan forum pertemuan DICC, dijelaskan Irjen Kemhan merupakan implementasi dan tindak lanjut dari MoU antara pemerintah RI dan Republik Korea tentang pembentukan komite bersama kerjasama Industri pertahanan dengan tugas untuk membahas kemajuan kerjasama serta permasalahan di bidang industri pertahanan.

Terkait hasil pertemuan ini, Irjen mengharapkan nantinya akan mempererat hubungan antara industri pertahanan kedua negara dan berkontribusi pada peningkatan baik antara Indonesia dan Korea dimasa yang akan datang.

“ Melalui kerjasama industri pertahanan diharapkan tidak hanya terjadi pada pengadaan alutsista produk korea selatan oleh TNI, akan tetapi dapat dikembangkan menjadi kerjasama yang saling menguntungkan dalam upaya pengembangan industri pertahanan di Indonesia baik dari sisi SDM, fasilitas maupun teknologi, “ Ungkap Irjen Kemhan.

Sementara itu Menteri _Defense Acquisition Program Administration_ (DAPA) Republik Korea, yang sekaligus Ketua Delegasi, Chang Myoung Jin saat pertemuan tersebut mengatakan Indonesia adalah negara satu-satunya dimana Pemerintah Korea telah meluaskan kerjasama industri pertahanan seperti program pesawat T-50, pembangunan kapal selam dan pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX guna mempererat hubungan kerjasama kedua negara yang terjalin dengan sangat baik.

“ Diharapkan melalui program kerjasama-kerjasama ini Indonesia dan Korea dapat berkembang menjadi negara pemimpin dan sahabat kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dikancah internasional,” jelas Menteri DAPA Korea Selatan.

Pada kesempatan pertemuan tersebut juga dilaksanakan penandatanganan protokol hasil pertemuan DICC ke-5, oleh Irjen Kemhan, Marsdya TNI Ismono Wijayanto dengan Menteri DAPA Republik Korea, Chang Myoung Jin. Turut menyaksikan penandatanganan, Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan RI, (Pothan), Timbul Siahaan, dan para Direktur dan pimpinan Industri pertahanan kedua negara. (MAW/JLY).

http://dmc.kemhan.go.id/post-irjen-...ndonesia-tingkatkan-teknologi-pertahanan.html

*Sampoerna Announces New President Director

Jakarta.* Hanjaya Mandala Sampoerna, Indonesia's largest cigarette maker, announced Mindaugas Trumpaitis will take over as its new president director replacing Paul Norman Janelle, who will return to Philip Morris International's operation center in Lausanne, Switzerland.

HM Sampoerna is a subsidiary of Philip Morris Indonesia, and both are affiliated to Philip Morris International (PMI), an international tobacco company and the maker of the Marlboro brand.

"We have full confidence that Trumpaitis is the absolute best choice to lead Sampoerna going forward," John Gledhill, the president of the board of commissioners for Sampoerna, said in a statement on Monday (05/09).

The change will be effective after an extraordinary general meeting on Nov. 18.

"Businesses led by Mr. Trumpaitis have consistently achieved positive results, even in difficult operating and economic circumstances," Gledhill said.

Trumpaitis has been the managing director of Rothmans, Benson & Hedges, one of the largest tobacco manufacturers in Canada owned by PMI, for the past three years. Previously, he was the managing director of PMI in Mexico for three years.

Trumpaitis will have his work cut out when he takes over, with major changes in Indonesia's tobacco industry reportedly planned by the government, including bumping up cigarette excise to boost state revenue.

Net income at HM Sampoerna rose nearly 23 percent in the first six months of this year to Rp 6.1 trillion ($465 million) from Rp 5 trillion a year earlier, according to the company's financial statement.

The company booked Rp 47.3 trillion in net sales, up 8 percent from the same period a year earlier.



http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/sampoerna-announces-new-president-director/

*James Riady Joins Tax Amnesty Program, Gains Momentum for Tax Revenue

Jakarta.* James Riady, chief executive of Lippo Group, has become one of the first Indonesian billionaire tycoons to announce his participation in the government-led tax amnesty program. Riady encourages other high-net-worth Indonesians to follow suit to support the government’s development agenda.

With Lippo Group — one of the country's major conglomerates — joining the much-lauded program, other big businesses in the country may now be persuaded to do the same, and help the government boost the so far slow progress of the program.

James, son of Lippo Group founder Mochtar Riady, said he had signed up for the amnesty program to declare his assets and repatriate them, a move that will help bring more dollars into the country and prop up the rupiah.

"This is a good time to invest in Indonesia as reform in infrastructure development has finally started," James, who is also the deputy chairman of the Indonesian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) — Indonesia's strongest business lobby, said.

"I have always been transparent with my tax payment. What's uppermost in my mind is work and how to create jobs quickly, especially in remote areas," James told reporters.

Lippo runs a cradle-to-grave business in Indonesia. Its diversified investments range from healthcare and hospitals, real estates, department stores and retails, financial services, telcos, hospitality, news media, IT services to memorial parks and funeral homes.

The group has had its ups and downs, the latter occurring in the aftermath of the 1998 Asian financial crisis, but has managed to emerge as one of the biggest players in Indonesia’s economy.

"We have overcome many crises, especially back in 1998. I’m here today to tidy things up, make everything totally transparent," James said.

Wellian Wiranto, an economist with the Oversea-Chinese Banking Corp. in Singapore applauded James's move.

"If a big fish like James Riady joins the program in a public way, that lessens the restraint on everybody else to follow suit,” Wellian said, as quoted by Bloomberg on its website on Friday.

"The momentum is here now, things will start to look up for tax amnesty soon."

Sofjan Wanandi, another tycoon who recently joined Vice President Jusuf Kalla’s advisory team, handed his tax files to the Directorate General of Taxes on the same day.

*The sooner, the better*

James did not specify where he would invest his repatriated assets in Indonesia, though he hinted that most likely they will be invested in much-needed infrastructure development in the country.

The nine-month amnesty program, which will last until March 31 next year, is divided into three phases.

A 2 percent special tax rate will be available until the end of September, 3 percent until Dec. 31 and 5 percent until March 31 next year.

Higher rates of 4 percent, 6 percent and 10 percent will be charged to businesses that declare their overseas assets without repatriating them.

The amnesty program is showing slow progress, even as the deadline for the lowest tax rate approaches at the end of this month.

So far only 2 percent of the total Rp 165 trillion ($12.5 billion) additional tax revenue target from the program has been achieved.

James urges other business leaders to follow his lead by joining the program.

"The tax office offers professional, fast and efficient services. There is nothing to be afraid of," he said.

The government intends to pull in Rp 4,000 trillion in declared assets and bring home as much as Rp 1,000 trillion from the program to make up for tax revenue shortfall. Tax revenue remains a key source for the government's development budget.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...x-amnesty-program-gains-momentum-tax-revenue/

*Indonesia's Manufacturing Sector Sees Growth in August

Jakarta.* Indonesian manufacturers increased their output on the back of demands from new businesses in August, pulling the sector back into the growth territory following a slump in July, the Nikkei Indonesia Manufacturing purchasing managers' index survey revealed on Thursday (01/09).

"The return of growth in Indonesia’s manufacturing sector in August is a positive sign," Pollyanna De Lima, an economist at Markit, said in a statement.

The PMI — a composite of manufacturing output, new orders, exports and employment measures — inched up to 50.4 in August, compared to 48.4 in July.

A reading above 50 indicates a increase in overall manufacturing activity and, inversely, index of below 50 reflects decline.

Besides output, export orders also increased in August, ending 22 months of contraction, the report said. At the same time, raw material stock and semi-finished goods increased in August, reversing its drop in July.

The report said pre-production inventories "rose at a moderate pace" that was "the quickest in over two years," as manufacturers sought to secure stock, expecting higher prices for materials like metals, chemicals, textiles, plastic and paper.

Manufacturers had slight relief as factory gate charges — the cost of manufacturing goods, including labor, raw material, energy, and other indirect costs including loan interest rates, maintenance or rent — decreased for the first time in the history of the survey, indicating an increasingly competitive environment.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported that the country's annual inflation rate rose by 2.79 percent in August, compared to 3.21 in July. The country's core inflation — which excluded administered and volatile food prices — rose by 3.32 percent annually in the period, compared to 3.49 percent previously.

The survey data is also a reflection of local companies' concerns about the short-term outlook for new opportunities and production. This is highlighted by a reduction in payroll numbers which was the fastest this year, De Lima explained.

Indonesia's gross domestic product will likely accelerate to 5.1 percent this year, compared to 4.8 percent in 2015, on the back of lowered interest rates that support private consumption, De Lima predicted.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesias-manufacturing-sector-sees-growth-august/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

MarveL said:


> Based on data from the BKPM, Rosan revealed that China was the fourth largest investors in Indonesia after Singapore, Japan, and Hong Kong. China's investment realization in the third quarter of 2016 stood at US$549 million with 499 projects. Meanwhile, Singapore was at the top of the list with a total investment value of US$2 billion with 1,927 projects. Japan was at the second place with a total investment value of US$1.3 billion, followed by Hong Kong with US$597 million.
> 
> "China's investment increased significantly. The realization exceeded Malaysia’s with US$393 million and Netherland with US$346 million," Ronan explained.



Judging from the amount of $549 million in Q3, whether replacing Singapore or not, FDI from China still has a lot of upward room to grow.



MarveL said:


> Last week, President Jokowi met hundreds of Chinese business owners at the Indonesia-China Buisness Forum held in Shanghai.



Yes I have seen local reports, welcome to Shanghai again Mr President!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia to overtake Brazil and Mexico as 4th largest smartphone market in 2020*
www.thestar.com.my
Business NewsHome > Business > Business News
Tuesday, 6 September 2016 | MYT 10:29 AM

SINGAPORE: Global prospects for wearable electronics continue to be strong with retail value sales projected to grow by 138% to become a US$45 billion dollar industry in 2021, remaining the worlds second best-selling product behind smartphones.

Euromonitor International's new data released Tuesday on the global consumer electronics industry also said new products like smart wearables and wireless speakers and innovations like Ultra HD and convertible laptops resonate with the shift in consumer preferences.

These products command higher retail selling prices, helping boost profit margins of manufacturers and retailers, says Head of Consumer Electronics at Euromonitor International, Wee Teck Loo.

*While wearable electronics demand is growing, Emerging markets like India and Indonesia provide plenty of untapped opportunity for smartphones due to the huge pool of feature phone upgrades. *

*Indonesia is projected to overtake Brazil and Mexico as the fourth largest smartphone market* reaching almost *$1 billion dollar sales in 2020*, adds Loo.

The top-10 smartphone markets in 2021 are projected to be: 1. China 2. India 3. US *4. Indonesia *5. Brazil 6. Russia 7. Mexico 8. Japan 9. Philippines 10. United Kingdom - Bernam

*http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...ico-as-4th-largest-smartphone-market-in-2020/*

ECONOMY & BUSINESS 
*China Expresses Commitment in 271 Projects in Indonesia*
TUESDAY, 06 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 09:48 WIB
*TEMPO.CO*






Indonesian President Joko Widodo, left, shakes hands with China's President Xi Jinping before a group photo session for the G-20 Summit held at the Hangzhou International Expo Center in Hangzhou in eastern China's Zhejiang province, Sept. 4, 2016. AP/Ng Han Guan

Jakarta - *Chinese investors have expressed their commitment to invest in 271 projects in Indonesia in the second quarter of 2016*, according to Harjanto, director general of resilience and development of international industry access at the Industry Ministry, at the G20 Summit in China.

“*China has expressed its commitment to Indonesia’s 271 investment projects worth US$925 million, of which main contributions are from steel, electronic, food, cement and other strategic industrie*s,” Harjano said in a press release on Tuesday, September 6, 2016.

China’s investments in Indonesia were expected to have positive impacts on the national economy and the domestic industry competitiveness, he added.

Included in realized *China’s investments in Indonesia are PT Sulawesi Mining Investment operating in the nickel mining sector with a production capacity of 300,000 tons per year* and an *investment value of US$636 million in Morowali Industrial Park, Central Sulawesi.* PT Sulawesi Mining Investment owns the first nickel smelter in Indonesia utilizing the Arc Furnace Rotary Kiln technology.

Another China’s investment is *PT Virtue Dragon Nickel Industry operating in ferronickel processing sector in Konawe, Southeast Sulawesi, with a total investment of US$5 billion and an annual production capacity of 600,000 tons.*

“There’s also *Anhui Conch Cement Company operating in the cement industry with a total investment value of US$5.7 billion and an annual production capacity of 20 million tons*,” Harjanto revealed.

In Indonesia, *Anhui Conch Group will build five integrated plants and a grinding plant in South Kalimantan, Banten, North Sulawesi, South Sulawesi, and West Papua.*

At the Indonesia Business Forum in Shanghai, Industry Ministry Airlangga offered four industrial zones in Indonesia ready to work with foreign investors.

“We also invite Chinese investors to seize investment opportunities in Indonesia, such as those offered by mineral, coal gasification, petrochemical, agriculture, shipyard, and automotive component industries,” Minister Airlangga said.

*ANTARA

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...esses-Commitment-in-271-Projects-in-Indonesia*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Economy in brief: GE to supply locomotives to Sumatra, Sulawesi*

Jakarta | Mon, September 5 2016 | 09:21 am
JAKARTA: US-based General Electric (GE) aims to supply locomotives for railway services on Sumatra and Sulawesi islands.

The routes are still under development and are targeted to be finished by 2019 for Sulawesi and 2021 for Sumatra. The government says the projects will not be affected by recent budget cuts.

“We are still waiting for the tender; we will submit it immediately,” GE Indonesia operations president director David Hutagalung told The Jakarta Post during the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between state-owned railway operator KAI and the US Trade and Development Agency (USTDA) in Jakarta on Friday.

Between 2014 and 2016, GE supplied 150 new locomotives to KAI. In June, GE received a maintenance order for 50 KAI locomotives made by GE with a contract value of US$60 million.

“Our locomotives’ local content reached 24 percent; the bogie is made by state owned PT Barata Indonesia and assembled by PT Industri Kereta Api [Inka],” David said.

Other than GE, KAI also has options to source locomotives from Inka. The state-owned company has produced CC300 locomotives since 2013. — JP


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesian delegation visits Taiwan to seek business opportunities*
*Focustaiwan*
2016/09/05 21:22:50






Taipei, Sept. 5 (CNA) *A delegation of businesspeople from Indonesia is now in Taiwan to explore opportunities for bilateral cooperation under Taiwan's "New Southbound Policy."*

The delegation is being *led by Ang Tjoen Ming, a business tycoon who was appointed in 2014 by Indonesia President Joko Widodo as his special envoy to Taiwan.*

On Monday, Ming and his delegation attended a business conference and a forum in Taipei for enterprises in Taiwan and Indonesia, which was organized by Taiwan's Ministry of Economic Affairs.

The delegation is also expected to negotiate several cooperation deals, including *agreements for the state-run Taiwan Sugar Corp. to build a factory in Indonesia and for an Indonesian enterprise to purchase a naphtha cracking plant owned by CPC Corp., Taiwan (中油)*, according to a source close to the delegation.

The initiatives are part of the "*New Southbound Policy*," which was introduced by Taiwan's Democratic Progressive Party (DPP) government after it took office in May, *with the aim of enhancing trade and economic ties with countries in South Asia, Southeast Asia and the South Pacific.*

*The leader of the Indonesian delegation, who is also known as Dato Sri Tahir,* *is the founder of the Mayapada Group*, a Jakarta-based business conglomerate.

In 2015, he was ranked by Forbes as Indonesia's 10th richest person, with an estimated net worth of US$2 billion.

The 64-year-old tycoon of Chinese descent was born in Surabaya and graduated from Nanyang University, Singapore, in 1976 with a bachelor's degree in business.

He is known for his business acumen and his influence in the Chinese community in Indonesia.

Bank Mayapada, which Ming founded in 1989, not only weathered the 1997 economic crisis but managed to expand aggressively after the crisis.

Currently, the Mayapada Group and its subsidiaries operate businesses that range from financial services, to the property, hospital, media and retail sectors. The group also owns and operates duty-free shops in Jakarta and Bali.

(By Jay Chou and Evelyn Kao)
Enditem/pc
*http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aeco/201609050026.aspx*


----------



## skyhigh88

*G20 Summit & Indonesia: President Joko Widodo Speaks in Hangzhou*
*



*
(Picture by: Seskab)
Indonesia Investments
06 September 2016

At the G20 summit in Hangzhou (China) Indonesian President Joko Widodo urged the leaders of the 20 strongest economies, in particular leaders of the advanced economies, *to curb protectionist measures (tariff and non-tariff barriers) as these measures entail negative consequences for emerging markets. Trade could be the engine of international economic growth. Protectionism, however, undermines the flow of trade and therefore blocks accelerated economic growth.* Widodo made this statement on Monday (05/09) at the third session of the G20 summit in Hangzhou's International Expo Center.

Instead, the *20 strongest economies are advised to engage in free trade deals.* Indonesian President Widodo, often called Jokowi, said the commitment to engage in open and free trade (including with the non-G20 nations) will boost international trade and lead to much-needed accelerated economic growth.

Another request from Widodo to the G20 member nations (especially the advanced economies) is *to open access for micro, small and medium-sized enterprises that originate from emerging markets.* These enterprises should be able to enter the global value chain in order to boost economic growth and create a more just society as a whole. In the case of Indonesia, the micro, small and medium-sized enterprises are the backbone of the economy, accounting for about 99 percent of total enterprises active within the domestic economy, accounting for 60.6 percent of Indonesia's gross domestic product (GDP), and generating around 107 million jobs.

Another subject that was touched upon by Widodo was* international terrorism and the global refugee crisis that both bring along (economic) costs.* Widodo stated that nations need to take firm actions in order to prevent the emergence of more terrorist attacks in G20 member nations, such as France, Turkey and Indonesia. However, *he emphasized that nations need a 'soft power' approach, not a 'hard power' approach* to solve the issue as bold military action ('hard power') will not resolve anything, and may actually exacerbate the situation. The focus should be on cross-boundary intelligence information gathering and coordination as well as tackling the root causes of terrorism. These root causes include poverty, inequality, and marginalization.

Widodo added that* Indonesia is in the midst of making its investment climate more attractive, particularly through deregulation, the simplifying of permitting procedures, improving the nation's trade facilities, improving the investment mechanism, and safeguarding stable minimum wage growth (in recent years minimum wages had jumped considerably, hence causing concern among investors).*

After his statement at the G20 summit, *Widodo also urged Indonesia to focus on the e-commerce industry. A country such as China with the Alibaba Group has been a phenomenon in this industry. *Indonesia should be able to do something similar. Recent research conducted by Google Inc. and Temasek Holdings Pte signals Southeast Asia's digital economy (which includes e-commerce, online games, advertising and other economic activities related to the Internet) is expected to surge to USD $200 billion by 2025. The same research mentions that Indonesia's digital market will account for 40.5% - or USD $81 billion - of this total market. With an estimated USD $46 billion, Indonesia's e-commerce sector will contribute most to the total.

*http://www.indonesia-investments.co...ident-joko-widodo-speaks-in-hangzhou/item7163*


----------



## skyhigh88

*China Railway Corp.-led consortium awarded Indonesian project*
09.06.2016 
High-speed, 142-km rail project to link Jakarta, Bandung
By Lu Bingyang and Chen Na





(Photo by Merdeka)

RELATED POSTS
China Rail Corp. Loses 7.3 Billion Yuan in First Half
First China Made Bullet Train Makes Maiden Trip
China's Rail Project in Indonesia Gets Construction Permit

(Beijing) — China's homegrown bullet trains will be used in* a 142-km high-speed railway project in Indonesia, the latest move by the Chinese government to export its state-of-the-art rail technology.*

Sheng Guangzu, general manager of China Railway Corp. (CRC), the country's railway operator, said on Sept. 3 that China-made *bullet trains will run on a high-speed rail line connecting Indonesia's capital, Jakarta, and the country's third-largest city, Bandung.*

China's efforts to push its high-speed technology have suffered a string of setbacks in recent years. Several overseas bids by Chinese rail companies in countries, including the U.S. and Mexico, have been scrapped, mainly due to red tape.

*The Jakarta-Bandung link has also seen several proposal changes before it was finally awarded to a Chinese consortium led by CRC.*

When the Southeast Asian nation floated a plan to build the country's first bullet train line late last year, *both China and Japan expressed interest in the project.*

But the Indonesian government scrapped bids from both sides in September, saying it wanted a rail link on which trains run at less than 250 km per hour. Then, in an unexpected reversal, Indonesia chose China's bid over Japan's in October to build a link whose trains could run at speeds of up to 300 km per hour, a decision made possible due to the flexible funding options included in the Chinese bid.

To secure the deal, the consortium had a groundbreaking ceremony in January, even before the Indonesian authorities granted a construction license to the group. *The license was later granted in August, after the group spent seven months negotiating with local governments "one by one" for permission to expropriate land*, a person close to the Chinese bidders told Caixin.

*The trains for the Jakarta-Bandung project will be assembled in Indonesia, and an assembly plant is being built, Sheng said.*

China's first homegrown bullet train, built according to a technology standard developed and patented in the country, completed its inaugural trip in mid-August and it will get a production permit from the National Railway Administration next year at the latest, a person close to CRC said.

Contact reporter Na Chen (nachen@caixin.com); editor Ken Howe (kennethhowe@caixin.com)

*http://english.caixin.com/2016-09-06/100986066.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Then what your university result?

Gempita? Adnan? Vita berapi?

let u know....without british and indonesia your were nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Ultra-violent ‘Headhsot’ Trailer Takes Aim at TIFF




watch the trailer here: _http://bloody-disgusting.com/movie/3405506/ultra-violent-headhsot-trailer-takes-aim-tiff/_

_._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

*Indonesian kebab chain to invest $1M in PH*
 BY KRISTYN NIKA M. LAZO ON SEPTEMBER 7, 2016BUSINESS

The Indonesian kebab chain, Kebab Turki Baba Rafi, is planning to expand its operations in the Philippines by investing $1 million for opening an additional 50 outlets.

The kebab chain has been operating in the country since 2013; but according to it president Hendy Setiono the operations until now has been only the testing period, a market trial with opening of 14 outlets, all in Metro Manila situated near universities and inside malls.

But now, “we believe the Philippine market is our huge Asean market outside Indonesia,” he said.

*Announcing the expansion plan at the MAP CEO conference 2016 in Makati City on Monday, Setiono later told reporters that Baba Rafi is aiming to take advantage of the growth opportunities present in the robust Philippine economy.

One of the 50 new stores planned will open in Zamboango this year as first store outside Manila and as the 15th in the network.*

He said the group decided to open its first provincial store in Zamboanga because it believes the market there is great where mostly its product consumption targeting both Muslim and the general public. “That will make our product more acceptable in the southern part of Philippines,” he noted.

Besides the 50 directly owned outlets, the company will franchise 50 additional outlets to licensees across the archipelago within the following three years, Setiono said.
*
“Our target is to open more than 100 outlets across Philippine regions. Hopefully by the next three years, we can achieve that. We have a very aggressive target. Hopefully, we could fulfill more job opportunity,” he said.*

“The Philippines is a very attractive market where middle group of income is here, rising of the youth generation, especially the 100 million population of the Philippines. Having that in one package, we are optimistic that the Philippines will be a great market for Asean,” Setiono said.

The Baba Rafi president said the Philippines is its third largest market after Indonesia and Malaysia. He hopes that with the establishment of the 100 stores, the Philippine venture may move up as the group’s second largest market.

With plans to also franchise outlets, Setiono said it would cost at least $15,000 or about P698,000 to franchise a Kebab Turki Baba Rafi store. This franchise deal would include facilities for outlets, equipment, location, operator training, recruitment, SOP, and supply of raw materials.

Kebab Turki Baba Rafi is the largest kebab food chain in the world with more than 1,200 outlets in Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, China, Sri Lanka, Singapore, Brunei, and Netherlands.

*Aside from its existing markets, Setiono said the group is also scouting for other expansion areas, particularly entering the Vietnam market this year.*

http://www.manilatimes.net/indonesian-kebab-chain-to-invest-1m-in-ph/284406/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Home > Economics
*Indonesia invites Taiwan to invest in maritime sector*
2016/09/07 16:17:58
*Focus Taiwan*





Jakarta, Sept. 7 (CNA) *Indonesia is encouraging Taiwan businesses to invest in its maritime sector to help realize its goal of becoming a world maritime hub.*

Hanung Harimba Rachman, director of Indonesia's Investment Planning in the Agribusiness and Natural Resources of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board, said Tuesday that the maritime sector is a priority in the country's five-year development plan that was launched in 2015.

He said *Taiwan businesses are invited to invest in the shipbuilding, fisheries, and cold storage sectors in Indonesia.*

Other areas *open to Taiwanese investment include seaport and deep sea energy development, *Rachman said, noting that Taiwan is known for its strong manufacturing industry and high technology.

*Indonesia wants to develop its maritime sector to adopt the use of high technology, he said.*

In response, *Chang Liang-jen (張良任), Taiwan's representative to Indonesia, said Taiwan and Indonesia have had close relations for years and should expand bilateral cooperation, especially in the maritime sector. *

(By Jay Chou and Lilian Wu)

Enditem/pc

http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aeco/201609070014.aspx


----------



## Kalazan

Nothing Happen.

Meanwhile still surpluss. Profit

So far our economy was domestic driven..not export.
When the export really down...nothing really happened too. 
If your economy depend by export, you will collapse.

Got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robin Wong

Langkasukan said:


> Indonesia is the largest economy in ASEAN .. but its export in 2015 was only No. 5 ...
> 
> What happen with this?


Businesses need buyers who can pay, which basically means that the buyers should ideally have deep pocket.

Indonesia has lot of deep pocketed people. Maybe not really deep pocketed, but at least they must have disposable income (which is a simple definition of middle class).

Meanwhile Malaysia highly relies on export to develop since the domestic economy does not have enough disposable income to purchase the goods being sold.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Langkasukan said:


> Indonesia is the largest economy in ASEAN .. but its export in 2015 was only No. 5 ...
> 
> What happen with this?
> -----
> Population in ASEAN 2016
> 1. Indonesia *260,581,100*
> 2. Philippines *102,250,133*
> 3. Vietnam *94,444,200*
> 4. Thailand *68,146,609*
> 5. Myanmar *54,363,426*
> 6. Malaysia *30,751,602*
> 7. Cambodia *15,827,241*
> 8. Laos *6,918,367*
> 9. Singapore *5,696,506*
> 10. Brunei *428,874*
> 
> Total feritility rate 2016
> 1. Laos *3.10*
> 2. Philippines *3.09*
> 3. Cambodia *2.70*
> 4. Indonesia *2.50*
> 5. Myanmar *2.25*
> 6. Malaysia *1.97*
> 7. Vietnam *1.96*
> 8. Brunei *1.90*
> 9. Thailand *1.53*
> 10. Singapore *1.23*
> 
> Population 2030 estimate by World Bank
> 1. Indonesia *295,482,000*
> 2. Philippines *123,575,000*
> 3. Vietnam *103,260,000*
> 4. Thailand *68,250,000*
> 5. Myanmar *60,242,000*
> 6. Malaysia *36,107,000*
> 7. Cambodia *18,991,000*
> 8. Laos *8,489,000*
> 9. Singapore 6,281,000
> 10. Brunei *496,000*
> 
> Largest exporter nation 2015 by CIA World Factbook
> 14. Singapore *$384.6 bilion*
> 23. Thailand *$214.8 bilion*
> 24. Malaysia *$203.8 bilion*
> 28. Vietnam *$158.7 bilion*
> 30. Indonesia *$152.5 bilion*
> 45. Philippines *$58.65 bilion*
> 90. Myanmar *9.752 bilion*
> 98. Cambodia *$7.867 bilion*
> 101. Brunei *$7.08 bilion*
> 128. Laos *$3.115 bilion*
> 
> Largest importer nation 2015 by CIA World Factbook
> 16. Singapore *$294.2 bilion*
> 24. Thailand *$196.4 bilion*
> 26. Malaysia *$174.7 bilion*
> 29. Vietnam *$150.4 bilion*
> 31. Indonesia *$138.4 bilion*
> 40. Philippines *$66.69 bilion*
> 90. Myanmar *12.64 bilion*
> 96. Cambodia *$10.65 bilion*
> 125. Laos *$4.912 bilion*
> 126. Brunei *$4.184 bilion*


valid sources ..... ?


----------



## skyhigh88

*NEC wins undersea cable order from Indonesia's Telkom *
September 8, 2016 6:25 am JST
Nikkei Asian Review





TOKYO -- Technology giant NEC has received an order worth roughly 20 billion yen ($196 million) from Telekomunikasi Indonesia, or Telkom, to install undersea communications cable, helping the telecom company expands capacity to keep up with growing mobile phone and internet use.

The Japanese business will install 5,300km of cable with a capacity of 32 terabits per second, linking nine major cities scattered across the archipelago as well as Singapore. NEC aims to finish in the first half of 2018.

The network also will connect two pre-existing cables that link Indonesia with the U.S. and with Europe. NEC's success with other cable-installation projects in Indonesia led to the Telkom order.

The global submarine cable market is split among NEC, U.S. company TE SubCom and France's Alcatel-Lucent. Rising demand in the Asia-Pacific region in recent years has brought fierce competition for orders.

*(Nikkei)*
*http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/NEC-wins-undersea-cable-order-from-Indonesia-s-Telkom*


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*2017 Investments Projected to Grow 6.2%*
THURSDAY, 08 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 12:28 WIB
*TEMPO.CO*





Jakarta - A research by *Institute of Chartered Accountants in England and Wales (ICAEW) report titled Economic Insight: Southeast Asia projects Indonesia's actualized investments to reach 6.2 percent next year.* The projection is based on the assumption that the economy will grow 5.2 percent next year.

This year so far, the economic growth rate has reached 5.04 percent.

*"Indonesia's improving competitiveness has supported the flow of trade, employment, investments, and consumer spending,"* ICAEW regional director for Southeast Asia Mark Billington said in a written statement Tuesday, September 7.

Billington said *Indonesian companies must maintain a strong capital inflow to secure business opportunities. *Meanwhile, the *government must keep a smooth credit disbursement for the remainder of this year*, to make sure the wheels of the economy continue to move.

According to the Investment Coordinating Board (BPKM), *actualized investment in quarter three has increased by 12.3 percent compared to the previous quarter.*

*As of the first half of 2016, actualized investments amounted to Rp298.1 trillion, or increasing by 14.8 percent, year on year. The figure also accounts for 50.1 percent of this year's actualized investment target, which the government sets at Rp594.8 trillion.*

GHOIDA RAHMAH

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/09/08/056802634/2017-Investments-Projected-to-Grow-62


----------



## ahojunk

*Indonesia considers lowering bond tax to reduce borrowing costs*
PUBLISHED SEP 7, 2016, 5:46 PM SGT

JAKARTA (BLOOMBERG) - Indonesia's government is considering lowering a tax on income generated by all its bonds as it seeks to reduce local borrowing costs, a Finance Ministry official said.

The plan may take effect as early as next year and will cover debt denominated in rupiah and foreign currencies, according to Scenaider Siahaan, director of strategy and portfolio at the ministry's budget financing and risk management office.

This follows a move in June to effectively scrap a withholding tax on interest payments on its global bonds by absorbing the levy. Indonesian yields are the highest among major Southeast Asian issuers.

"The review has been discussed with related units at the ministry and we're preparing to submit it immediately to the finance minister," Siahaan said by text message on Wednesday. The official had said in May that lowering taxes on bonds would help local companies reduce borrowing costs.

The moves are in line with President Joko Widodo's repeated calls for interest rates to "fall, fall, fall, fall and keep falling" to help boost economic growth. Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati will review the proposal to cut the tax, currently set at 15 per cent for local investors and 20 per cent for foreigners, and the government would need to get parliamentary approval to lower the rate to zero, or scrap it entirely, according to Siahaan.

Indonesia's 10-year government notes yield 6.88 per cent, compared with 3.52 per cent for Malaysian bonds and 2.22 per cent on Thailand's debt, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

Groundbreaking Ceremony
*Nissan Group Starts Construction of a New Engine and Transmission Plant in Indonesia*
Purwakarta, West Java Province
September 8, 2016
Detik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Telkom set to become international telecommunications hub*
Kamis, 8 September 2016 20:57 WIB | 163 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia Tbk (Telkom) said it is optimistic it would play the role of international telecommunication infrastructure hub with the development of its Indonesia Global Gateway Cable System (IGG).

"We are developing IGG and it is now in process. Tekom will have significant role. We have program to become an international hub," Vice President for Corporate Communication of Telkom, Arif Prabowo said here on Thursday. 

Arif said the IGG would link Indonesia and Europe and the United States. 

In 2018, it is expected that construction of the networks between Indonesia and Europe would be completed with the landing point in Dumai and the landing point for submarine cable between Indonesia and the United States would be in Manado, he said.

"The two lines would connect with each other to support domestic and international data traffics," he said. 

Separately , General Manager for Submarine Network Division of NEC Corporation Toru Kawauchi said in a statement that his company had signed a contract with Telkom for the IGG development. 

"NEC is chosen again by Telkom as the supplier of optic fiber submarine cable system with a speed of 100Gb/s IGG, which would link nine big cities in Indonesia with Singapore and two international submarine cable systems Dumai and Manado," Toru Kawauchi said. 

IGG is a submarine optic fiber cable system consisting of cables with a speed of 100 Gigabit per second (Gbps) x 80 wavelength (wl) x 4 optic fiber pair (fp), around 5,300 kilometers long which will link big cities in Indonesia such as Dumai, Batam, Jakarta, Madura, Bali, Makassar, Balikpapan, Takaran and Manado, with Singapore.

After the completion of the IGG project in early 2018 , the cable systems will not only increase connectivity between big cities in Indonesia, but also would provide direct links between the two international submarine cable systems -- one from Europe with landing point in Dumai, and another from the West Coast of the United States with landing points in Manado.

(H-YH) http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106647/telkom-set-to-become-international-telecommunications-hub

*Indonesia is still short of about 700 pilots on annual basis*
Kamis, 8 September 2016 19:15 WIB | 421 Views

Tangerang, Banten (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is still short of about 700 pilots on an annual basis and amidst increasing demand for more pilots.

The Head of the Human Resources Development Agency of Transportation Ministry, Wahyu Utomo, while inaugurating transport officers at the Aviation High School (STP) Indonesia Curug, Tangerang, on Thursday, said the shortfall was calculated based on the number of new aircraft bought each year, which is about 70 aircraft.

"One aircraft has at least five crew members, so it comes to about 700, but this does not signal retirement for them," he said.

STIP Curug itself has bought 51 training aircraft, either with a single engine, multiple engines, and helicopters that require a lot of instructors.

Thus, Utomo said, a lot of airlines need to hire foreign pilots to cover their needs.

"Their goal is not only to meet domestic demand, but also the "fight" (struggle) in ASEAN in the framework of ASEAN Economic Community (AEC)," he said.

However, he also termed the condition as ironic because many graduates are not absorbed, which is still in the range of 60 percent.

According to him, a number of graduate pilots are not absorbed; one of the pilots who recently graduated (fresh graduates) wanted to fly a Boeing or an Airbus and reluctantly flew small aircraft, such as an ATR.

Therefore, he said the Transportation Ministry is proposing phasing the pilot's career path in order to make them fly a small plane before flying a medium-bodied or wide-bodied aircraft.

He described the proposal being aimed at the pilot garnering experience and honing new skills by acquiring pascalulus.

Meanwhile, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi welcomed the proposal and said it should be up for further discussion.

"I appealed to the graduates of Aviation High School Indonesia Curug, that the first time after they graduate, they do not have to fly a jet, for example, fly an ATR flight first for many years, which is really mature," he said.

In addition to pilots, according to him, other personnel, such as air traffic control (ATC), as well as in other sectors, such as land and sea, are also needed.

"If the answer about the pilot dilemma indeed, is said to be less so less, say more yes more, because I am conveying why it happened because the pilot needed verification," he said.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ill-short-of-about-700-pilots-on-annual-basis

*Ministry takes along university, Microsoft to build smart city*
Kamis, 8 September 2016 03:26 WIB | 1.188 Views

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Internal Affairs will be collaborating with the Gadjah Mada University (UGM) and Microsoft to apply information and communication technology (ICT) to set up a smart city in Indonesia.

The cooperation was established through a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the Minister of Internal Affairs, Tjahjo Kumolo, the Deputy Rector of UGM, Paripurna Sugarda, and the President Director of Microsoft Indonesia, Andreas Diantoro. The MoU was signed in Yogyakarta on Wednesday.

"The smart city concept should be developed in order to provide fast, transparent and better services to all people," Tjahjo Kumolo said.

According to him, the idea of smart city based on ICT was necessary to face global competition.

"We are expecting that by mid-2017, all local governments would have applied the concept," he predicted.

Tjahjo noted that of 538 cities/districts in Indonesia, not a single local government has optimally implemented the concept.

However, several cities such as Jakarta, Bandung (West Java) and Surabaya (East Java) have become the reference for other regions to implement the smart city concept.

This concept, according to the minister, will provide immense opportunities to all the people to participate in the decision making process, including budget planning, development planning and formulating draft bills.

The concept also facilitates the governments, academicians, businesses and communities to ensure synergy and work together in order to achieve local and national development.

The President Director of Microsoft Indonesia, Andreas Diantoro, claimed that such cooperation is line with the companys mission to empower the people.

The implementation of smart city concept, according to him, carries an international standard of ISO 180021, covering governance, social and environment managements.

_(KR-LWA)
EDITED BY INE/H-YH
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH) _
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...long-university-microsoft-to-build-smart-city


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian steel producers see bigger margins, higher stocks price*
Adam Rizky Nugroho | Bareksa.com | Jakarta 
Thu, September 8 2016 | 03:25 pm





An employee finishes production of steel pipes at the Krakatau Steel plant in Cilegon, Banten, in this file photo.(The Jakarta Post/-)

After facing a sluggish market last year, three steel companies listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) enjoyed better financial performances in the first half of 2016, leading to stock price increases of more than 100 percent year-to-date.

Krakatau Steel (KRAS), a state-owned enterprise and the largest player in the industry, booked a net loss of US$93 million in the first half of 2016. However, the Cilegon-based company has generated gross profits of $99 million, reversing the $38 million loss in the same period last year.

Efficiency was key to Krakatau Steel's recent gross profits. It recorded $544 million in revenue in the first half 2016, rising 3.5 percent from the achievement in the same period 2015. At the same time, it managed to cut steel production costs by 21 percent, on the back of lower raw material costs.

In more detail, Krakatau Steel's material costs were trimmed by 17.7 percent to $349 million during January-June 2016, compared to $424 million in the same period last year. As a result, the gross profit for steel products rose to $80 million, compared to $71 million in losses earlier.

Better financial performance was also seen in Saranacentral Bajatama (BAJA).

The Karawang-based steel producer improved its profit margin in the first half of 2016 despite a 30-percent drop in revenue. Its gross profit rose 8.3 percent due to the 29 percent decline in production costs. Thus, the company's gross profit margin was up to 6.1 percent from 4 percent earlier.

The stable exchange rate in the first half of 2016 helped Bajatama to avoid losses. In the first six months of this year, the company received gains on foreign exchange worth Rp 21 billion, reversing the Rp 34 billion losses in the same period of 2015.

*



Source: Bareksa.com(Graphic/File)*

Another steel producer, Gunawan Dianjaya (GDST) also managed to create efficiency amid lower revenue. With a production capacity of 400,000 tons of steel plate a year, the company posted Rp 414 billion in revenue during January-June 2016, down 15 percent from Rp 488 billion in the same period last year.

However, the company succeeded in cutting its costs to Rp 340 billion, 33 percent lower than the Rp 515 billion earlier. With lower costs, Gunawan Dianjaya could generate a gross profit of Rp 73 billion, compared to last year's losses of Rp 27 billion.

*Stock price*

Along with better margins, stock prices of the three companies also climbed. Throughout the year until Sept. 7, KRAS stock prices rose 188.39 percent to Rp 845 apiece from Rp 293 on Dec. 30, 2015.

During the same period, BAJA’s stock price skyrocketed by 233.33 percent to Rp 290 per share, compared to Rp 87 previously. Meanwhile, GDST stocks closed at Rp 146 a piece, 147.46 percent higher than Rp 59 at the end of 2015.

The hike in stock prices was also supported by external sentiments, such as the exception for Indonesian steel products from the safeguard tariff in Vietnam. This policy allows Indonesian producers to sell their steel to the country without the 23-percent tariff. This reflects the good quality of Indonesian steel.

On the other hand, the steel market in Indonesia is still facing a shortage in supply. According to Industry Ministry data last year, the total industry demand for steel was 14 million metric tons, while the total national production was less than 9 million metric tons. (ags)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-see-bigger-margins-higher-stocks-price.html

*Salim’s Indofood offers China Minzhong buyout*
Agencies | Jakarta 
Thu, September 8 2016 | 02:32 pm





Publicly listed Indofood Sukses Makmur’s president director Anthoni Salim (left to right), along with Indofood directors Axton Salim and Fransiscus Welirang, prepares to leave the company's annual shareholders meeting in Jakarta on May 8, 2015.(The Jakarta Post/Don)

A company controlled by billionaire Anthoni Salim offered to acquire the rest of China Minzhong Food Corp. in a deal valuing the Chinese company at S$786 million (US$584 million), helping the Indonesian tycoon expand a food empire spanning potato chips, instant noodles and cooking oil.

Salim’s Indofood Sukses Makmur will sell its entire 82.88 percent stake in vegetable processor China Minzhong Food Corp. Ltd. to an investment vehicle controlled by the Indonesian firm’s top executive for US$484.1 million, Reuters reported.

The deal, which was announced in a stock exchange filing on Wednesday, means Indofood has scrapped its earlier plan to sell 52.94 percent of China Minzhong to a vehicle controlled by the Singapore-listed company’s senior executives.

Under the latest agreement, Marvellous Glory Holdings will pay for Indofood’s entire China Minzhong stake with S$416.4 million in cash and the rest in bonds. Indofood will exchange the bonds for 29.94 percent of China Minzhong.

Marvellous offered S$1.20 in cash for each share in Singapore-listed China Minzhong Food, or 25 percent more the stock’s last closing price. The shares traded at S$1.125 as of 11:24 a.m. in Singapore.

Despite the weak global macro-economic conditions, Indofood said it believes in the long-term prospects of China Minzhong, which processes vegetables such as champignon mushrooms and black
fungus.

The Indonesian company, one of the world’s biggest instant noodle makers, also said it chose to retain a reduced stake in China Minzhong due to the “possibility of realizing synergies” between their businesses.

Salim has a net worth of $3.3 billion, according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index. His First Pacific Co., through Jakarta-listed PT Indofood Sukses Makmur, owns 82.88 percent of China Minzhong Food. Salim has a combined direct and indirect interest of about 45.11 percent in First Pacific, the filing showed.

“Valuations have been beaten down so there is a lot of incentive to take them private,” said Jeremy Teong, an analyst at Phillip Securities Pte. in Singapore.

China Minzhong said the proposal would allow “greater control and management flexibility” in implementing “strategic initiatives,” according to the filing. The offer is contingent on the acquirer gaining acceptances for shares carrying more than 50 percent of voting rights, according to the document.

Brokerage Maybank Kim Eng said in a note to clients on Wednesday that the move is positive for Indofood as it may lead to a lighter balance sheet, lower foreign exchange exposure and improved returns for its capital allocation.

China Minzhong shares surged as much as 20 percent to their highest in more than three years, while Indofood rose 1.5 percent as of 3:35 p.m. on Wednesday to Rp 8,500 apiece. The stocks have surged 68 percent so far this year, easily outperforming the broader benchmark Jakarta Composite Index’s s (JCI) 17 percent gain.

A takeout of the Chinese vegetable-growing and processing company would add to more than a dozen delistings in Singapore — with a combined market value of S$4.5 billion – in the first half of 2016 alone, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/09/08/salims-indofood-offers-china-minzhong-buyout.html


----------



## skyhigh88

HOMEFOOD & TRAVEL
*Indonesia Named among TripAdvisor`s Top Destinations*
FRIDAY, 09 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 10:38 WIB
*TEMPO.CO*





Saraswati Park Temple, Ubud, Bali. Education Images/UIG via Getty Images

Jakarta -* Indonesia has been named among world’s top destinations in the TripAdvisor’s Travellers’ Choice Awards 2016. *Tourism Ministry Arief Yahya said the *winners were selected based on millions of reviews and opinions made by tourists the world over* in the past 12 months.

In this year’s edition of TripAdvisor’s Travellers’ Choice Awards, *Indonesia has been named among top destinations in four categories, namely tourist destinations, islands, tourist attractions and beach tourism.*

“Each category has its own assessment criteria,” Arif said Wednesday in a press release in Jakarta.

Below are nine Indonesian tourist destinations named in TripAdvisor’s list of the top travel destinations.

*1. Ubud, ranks 10th in top 25 destinations in the world and 3rd in top 25 destinations in Asia.

2. Bali, ranks 5th in top 10 islands in the world and 1st in top 10 islands in Asia.

3. Lombok, ranks 5th in top 10 islands in Asia.

4. Gili Trawangan, ranks 5th in top 10 islands in Asia.

5. Tanah Lot Temple, ranks 18th in top 25 landmarks in Asia.

6. Borobudur Temple, ranks 21st in top 25 tourist attractions in Asia.

7. Gili Meno Beach, ranks 11th in top 25 beach in Asia.

8. Balangan Beach, ranks 17th in top 25 beach in Asia.

9. Nusa Dua Beach, ranks 24 in top 25 beach in Asia.*

In the *Top 25 Destinations in the World, Ubud ranks above Dubai (13th), Bangkok (15th), Tokyo (21th) and Sydney (24th).*

*Bali ranks 5th in the Top 10 Islands in the World and 1st in Asia followed by Lombok (5th) and Gili Trawangan (6th). “In this category, Indonesia faced stiff competition from Thailand but way ahead of Malaysia,” Arief said.*

*ARKHELAUS W.*
*http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...sia-Named-among-TripAdvisors-Top-Destinations*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Panorama Destination teams up with Galasys for online travel drive*
Written by: Mark Elliott
9th September, 2016 05:29 am
*Travel Daily Media*





Renato Domini, CEO Panorama Destination, seals the deal with Arief Santosa, director of OM Solutions

*Two technology companies have teamed up to help attract more Chinese tourists to Indonesia.*

*Indonesia’s Panorama Destination*, which forms part of PT Panorama Sentrawisata, has signed an agreement with *China-based Galasys Plc’s subsidiary, OM Solutions.*

Both are IT companies that develop software and digital platforms for online travel agents (OTAs), and *their collaboration is aimed at allowing Panorama to directly target the Chinese market.*

*Panorama has been aiming to capture the Chinese market since the beginning of 2015*, when it embarked on its new business strategy. *Galasys meanwhile, currently controls a 70% share of the market for ticket sales at theme parks in China.*

*“The market was large and already beginning to form, so we needed to understand how exactly we can catch this opportunity in a proper manner,”* explained AB Sadewa, senior vice president of brand & communications at Panorama Sentrawisata. “[There is] big potential for the development of leisure products in Indonesia, where China is one of the largest tourist contributors in the world.”

Panorama noted that around 80% of FITs make their bookings via OTAs. By combining Panorama’s cloud-based OTA (CLOTA) system with Galasys’ digital platform for transaction systems and payments, plus its network of online distribution channels linked to the Chinese market, Panorama is hoping to significantly improve its Chinese business.

*The products to be included in the new Galasys CLOTA system include tours to Bali, Lombok, Wakatobi, Lake Toba and Cinta Island.* And Renato Domini, CEO of Panorama Destination, also stated his intention expand this range of tours in future.

“Within the next year we will continue to develop products that offer new destinations so the purpose of this cooperation can be achieved,” he commented.

http://www.traveldailymedia.com/240974/it-companies-join-forces-to-bring-chinese-tourists-to-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Central Java to build high quality salt factory*
Selasa, 6 September 2016 17:59 WIB | 875 Views

Semarang, C Java (ANTARA News) - The Central Java administration plans to build factories to produce high quality salt to improve the welfare of the local salt farmers. 

"Currently five pilot projects of salt factory are being prepared," Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo said here on Tuesday. 

Ganjar said factories to produce high quality salt need to be built immediately in Central Java as the province is a potential producer of salt especially its northern coastal areas. 

Unfortunately the quality of farmers salt in that area is relatively low that the price is also low, he said.

The provincial administration has discussed the plan with a number of relevant experts, the governor said. 

"There has been talk on the possibility of producing high quality salt," he said. 

He said so far the price of farmers salt in northern coastal area of Central Java has been very low at around Rp350 per kilogram. 

With the factories the quality of salt would be improved and the price could rise to an ideal level of Rp650 per kg, he said. 

Deputy chairman of the regional legislative assembly Yudi Sancoyo asked the regional administration to address the condition of the salt farmers in the region.

"It is feared that the price of farmers salt would drop in this years grand harvest. Instead of gaining from the grand harvest the farmers would likely suffer losses," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106600/central-java-to-build-high-quality-salt-factory

*Indonesia, Italy agree to improve trade value*
Selasa, 6 September 2016 16:44 WIB | 827 Views

Hangzhou, China (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Italy will increase the value of trade as agreed at a bilateral meeting between President Joko Widodo and Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi.

The meeting was held on the sidelines of the G20 Summit in Hangzhou, China, on Monday (Sept. 5).

President Widodo said Italy is an important trading partner for Indonesia and a center for Indonesian exports to Europe.

"Indonesia is committed to boosting trade with Italy in the future," the president emphasized.

In addition to trade, the two countries are likely to cooperate in several sectors, such as education and culture, maritime, renewable energy, digital technology, and agribusiness.

Prime Minister Renzi invited President Widodo to visit Italy in 2017 to follow up on some points of cooperation discussed at this occasion.

"I would like to promote cooperation in the fields of education and culture with Indonesia in order to improve people-to-people contacts between the two countries," the prime minister stated.

With regard to inter-faith dialog between the two countries, Prime Minister Renzi remarked that Italy will continue the dialog process since Indonesia has an important role as the largest Muslim nation in the world.

President Widodo agreed to improve the dialog process.

"Some 87 percent of Indonesians are tolerant Muslims. I support Indonesia and Italy to organize an interfaith dialog forum to promote the values of moderation and overcome xenophobia," the president added.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106598/indonesia-italy-agree-to-improve-trade-value

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Proyek Pembangunan MRTPekerja beraktivitas di proyek pembangunan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di antara Stasiun Istora dan Stasiun Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (8/9/2016). MRT Jakarta ditargetkan beroperasi tahun 2019 dimana pada tahap awal, rute yang dilalui adalah dari Bundaran HI-Lebak Bulus dengan jumlah stasiun yang dilalui di rute tersebut sebanyak 13 stasiun.(ANTARA /Rosa Panggabean)









Proyek Pembangunan MRTPekerja beraktivitas di proyek pembangunan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di antara Stasiun Istora dan Stasiun Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (8/9/2016). MRT Jakarta ditargetkan beroperasi tahun 2019 dimana pada tahap awal, rute yang dilalui adalah dari Bundaran HI-Lebak Bulus dengan jumlah stasiun yang dilalui di rute tersebut sebanyak 13 stasiun. (ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean)









Proyek Pembangunan MRTSebuah lokomotif beroperasi di terowongan Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) di antara Stasiun Istora dan Stasiun Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (8/9/2016). MRT Jakarta ditargetkan beroperasi tahun 2019 dimana pada tahap awal, rute yang dilalui adalah dari Bundaran HI-Lebak Bulus dengan jumlah stasiun yang dilalui di rute tersebut sebanyak 13 stasiun.(ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean)







Target Pembangunan Kereta CepatPengunjung mengamati maket kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung saat Indonesia Bussiness and Development Expo 2016 di Jakarta Convention Center (JCC), Jakarta, Kamis (8/9/2016). PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-Cina menargetkan pembangunan kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung bisa beroperasi pada 2019 dan diharapkan mampu membangkitkan perekonomian daerah secara merata. (ANTARA /M Agung Rajasa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nice, even before the screening tonight at TIFF, "HEADSHOT" already start getting rave review. Sweeet!






Brief Summary
The bone-crunching, soul-crushing, face-breaking story of an amnesiac young man named Ishmael, the doctor named Rika who cares for him and the bad men who all need to die in a maelstrom of sweet violence.

Full Description
Iko Kuwais continues to demonstrate why he’s the best in the business with this over-the-top love letter to violent martial art movies from the bone-crunchingly wonderful minds of the delectable Mo Brothers, who have disturbed us before with KILLERS and the wonderful MACABRE.

Iko plays Ishmael, a young man with amnesia discovered washed ashore by Dr. Rika, who takes on his care personally at the hospital where she works. It’s not long before bad men start looking for Ishmael; bad men who know him and want to stop him before he regains his memory. .

It won’t be long before Ishmael is forced to defend the doctor he’s harboring feelings for and unravel the truth about his own identity in the most audacious, eye-gouging, head-spinningly entertaining action set-pieces seen on the screen for a very long time. Ishmael WANTS the truth and he will stop at nothing and no one until he has destroyed all the obstacles in increasingly violent, inventive and squirm-worthy ways standing between him and the final, ugly result. .

Combining hand-to-hand combat with brilliant fight choreography, this film is an epic of violence delivered in searingly hot set pieces which increase with intensity every new turn. .

If crazy, adrenaline-pumping action is your jam, then settle down for what is going to be all of your Christmases rolled into one. Try not to scream in mad joy as you encounter what is bound to be one of the most unforgettable screenings Fantastic Fest has ever hosted, and say hello to your new favorite action movie. (Evrim Ersoy)

_http://fantasticfest.com/films/headshot_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Apple to set up R&D centers in Indonesia*
Ayomi Amindoni
*The Jakarta Post*
Jakarta | Fri, September 9 2016 | 04:15 pm





An aerial view of an Apple dedicated facility at the new Campus in San Giovanni a Teduccio. Apple plans to build two research centers in Indonesia within three years. (Università di Napoli Federico II/-)

*US-based technology giant Apple intends to establish two research and development (R&D) centers in Indonesia within three years.* It has not specified the locations, but *one is expected to be in Java and another outside Java.*

*Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara said the company and the Indonesian government had been intensively discussing the plan following a visit to the country by the firm's management last year.*

*"It has been a year since our first meeting. They will establish the R&D centers within the next three years*," Rudiantara said at the State Palace on Friday.

Rudiantara added that *the centers would focus on software development.*

*Meanwhile, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said that aside from Apple, the government had also invited Chinese-based telecommunication heavyweight Huawei to increase its investment and expand its innovation center in the country. *The invitation was conveyed during President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's working visit to China for the G20 Summit on Sept 4-5.

*"Huawei has been investing in Indonesia. We encourage it to increase its investment and expand its innovation center," Airlangga said. *(dmr)

*http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/09/09/apple-to-set-up-rd-centers-in-indonesia.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*PLN signs Rp32 trillion loan agreement with state lenders*
Jumat, 9 September 2016 15:21 WIB | 439 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The national power utility PT PLN on Friday signed a Rp32 trillion credit commitment with a syndicate of three state lenders - Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI), Bank Mandiri and Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI).

The loan agreement including Rp12 trillion in investment credit and Rp20 trillion in working capital credit, was signed by President Directors of PLN Sofyan Basir, BNI Achmad Baiquni, BRI Asmawi Syam, and Bank Mandiri Kartika Wirjoatmodjo, in front of State Enterprises (BUMN) Minister Rini Soemarno.

"The financial support is provided to meet investment in power generating project and to strengthen PLN cash flow in paying for primary energy, " PLN President Director Sofyan Basir said.

The plan is that the investment credit would be used to finance construction of power generating plants, transmission and distribution systems and other supporting facilities. 

The working capital credit would be used to strengthen the cash flow of PLN to pay for primary energy. 

Under the loan agreement, each of the banks would provide a credit ceiling of up to Rp4 trillion for 10 years.

"With the loan funds construction of new power plants , transmission and distribution networks and supporting facilities could be accelerated mainly to support the implementation of the government program to build 35,000 megawatt power plants until 2019," Sofyan said

Minister for BUMN Rini Soemarno said she endorsed the commitment of state lenders in providing financial support for PLN.

"This is part of synergy among BUMNs I have always talked about that all state companies should support each other to create efficiency," Rini said. 

PLN had heavy responsibility for generating power to meet the countrys requirement, she said. 

"Through synergy the host of problems could be sorted out one by one. Through this cooperation we hope the electrification target all over the country could become a reality," she said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106651/pln-signs-rp32-trillion-loan-agreement-with-state-lenders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

September 10, 2016 5:47 am JST
*Indonesia gaining traction as smartphone production center*
SADACHIKA WATANABE and TAKFUMI HOTTA, Nikkei staff writers




A monitor shows Sat Nusapersada's production lines assembling Asus smartphones in May.

TOKYO/MUMBAI --* Global smartphone makers are increasingly locating production in Indonesia as an avenue to cultivating Southeast Asia's largest market for the devices.*

At a plant of *local company Sat Nusapersada in Batam*, workers skillfully assembled fourth-generation smartphones in rooms bearing signs strictly barring unauthorized entry.

*The company fabricates smartphones on contract for the Taiwanese electronics giant Asustek Computer. "We're the ones who've supported Asus' growth,"* boasted Bidin Yusuf, Sat Nusapersada's operational director.

Asus' share of smartphone deliveries in Indonesia stood at 16% in 2015, data from U.S. market research firm International Data Corp. shows. That marks a 10-point increase from 2014, lifting the company from fifth place to second. Sat Nusapersada's empty floor space in the first half of this year is now filled with new assembly lines.

*Indonesia produces roughly 30 million smartphones and mobile phones annually*, according to Sat Nusapersada. That would *account for nearly half of the roughly 60 million cellular devices the country imported in 2015.* Mobile companies routinely sell smartphones starting at between 1 million rupiah and 2 million rupiah ($76 and $152), and over half of those are 4G devices.

*Sat Nusapersada also assembles smartphones on contract for Taiwan's Acer and China's Hisense. It recently also received orders from India's Lava International, *cementing its role as a supporter of foreign brands seeking to make headway in the domestic smartphone market.

*South Korea's Samsung Electronics has fired up a smartphone production line at an appliance factory located on the outskirts of Jakarta.* The leading smartphone maker will use the line to churn out the recently released Galaxy S7 and other 4G devices. The company plans *local production for all smartphones sold in Indonesia.*

*Panggung Electric Citrabuana, an Indonesian contract manufacturer making devices for China's Huawei, now produces over a million smartphones a year.*

About *55 million Indonesians had smartphones in 2015*, research from U.S.-based Emarketer shows, outstripping the *52 million users in Japan. *The smartphone market of Indonesia, which has a *population of 250 million, is projected to grow to 92 million users by 2019.*

*Government intervention*

Growth potential is not the only factor driving Indonesia's smartphone manufacturing. In 2015, the *Indonesian government mandated that at least 30% of the 4G smartphones sold domestically be manufactured in-country by 2017. *Officials seek *to cut imports from China and Vietnam and foster growth of a homegrown industry.*

*However, most of the local manufacturing merely involves assembling imported components. *Though Asus, Samsung and Indonesian firm Polytron are seen manufacturing around 20-30% their 4G smartphones domestically, almost all of the parts are shipped from overseas. *The phrase "domestic production" is also complicated terminology that can take labor and software usage into account.*

The government directive may frustrate procurement of low-cost components from abroad, which would in all likelihood drive up smartphone prices. Indonesia imports Apple iPhones, but those devices may become unavailable through conventional channels.

Emerging countries "have veered into a more aggressive struggle over [foreign] investment that smacks deeply of government intervention," said Yuri Sato, executive vice president at the Japan-based Institute of Developing Economies.

Consumers are not the only ones who will be put at a disadvantage if the government enforces production quotas too strongly. Such regulation may render expanded operations unprofitable. *Taiwanese contract supplier Hon Hai Precision Industry, or Foxconn, abandoned plans to set up shop in Indonesia in an apparent response to grim profit outlooks.*

*http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Trends/Indonesia-gaining-traction-as-smartphone-production-center*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Indonesia seeks more global e-commerce champs to advise with Jack Ma*
Ayomi Amindoni The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Fri, September 9 2016 | 04:00 pm

The government has welcomed Jack Ma’s readiness to become an adviser to the Indonesian e-commerce steering committee and is looking for other global e-commerce figures to be on the advisory board.

Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara said the government had completed the administrative requirements for officially listing the founder and executive chairman of the world's biggest e-commerce platform, Alibaba, in the government project.

"If we refer to Alibaba’s Twitter account, Jack Ma has accepted the offer. I have communicated with Alibaba executives to formalize this […] Currently, I am looking for other figures so the world can see that Indonesia is serious," he said at the State Palace in Jakarta on Friday.

He explained that international support and exposure were needed in a bid to accelerate e-commerce development in the country, as it would encourage the global e-commerce world to open access to Indonesian players, especially to small and medium enterprises.

"And to increase foreign investment in e-commerce. Thus, we need advisors on the steering committee," Rudiantara went on to say.

He further said the steering committee on e-commerce development would be officially launched after a presidential regulation on the e-commerce road map was issued. Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution will lead the committee. (ags)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia expects stronger economic ties with Philippines*





Photo: Inquirer
Saturday, Sep 10, 2016
*Asia One*

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo congratulated the Philippines for its upcoming ASEAN chairmanship in 2017, expecting that Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte's leadership would set the regional bloc's future path.

Jokowi also said he hoped Indonesia and the Philippines would enhance their economic co-operation.

*"Amid the global economic slowdown, our trade values have continued to increase*. This situation shows that your visit has taken place at the right moment. This visit will give us a *new spirit to improve efforts to strengthen co-operation between our two countries*," Jokowi said after a meeting with President Duterte at the State Palace during the latter's inaugural visit to Jakarta on Friday.

In the meeting, *Duterte highlighted a joint maritime security operation initiated to deal with rampant vessel hijacking, which had hampered coal shipments to power plants in the Philippines.*

Nine Indonesian sailors are still being held captive by Abu Sayyaf militants in the southern Philippines.

*"I am very sorry that the shipment of coal needed by power plants in my country has been hampered by piracy in the region. Piracy is an international crime," Duterte said.*

President Jokowi welcomed Duterte in an official ceremony at the State Palace at 4 p.m.This was the first state visit Duterte has undertaken since his inauguration in June. After the ceremony, both leaders had discussions that ended with a joint press statement.

Prior to the meeting, Jokowi took Duterte to Pasar Tanah Abang, Southeast Asia's largest textile market in Central Jakarta, for a blusukan (impromptu visit). During the visit, Jokowi showed his Philippine counterpart examples of how Indonesia managed social issues.

http://news.asiaone.com/news/asia/indonesia-expects-stronger-economic-ties-philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

*Telkom Hands Contract for 5,300km Submarine Fibre-Optic Cable to NEC
Jakarta.* Japanese telecommunication firm NEC Corporation has won a contract from state-controlled Telekomunikasi Indonesia to build submarine fiber-optic cable telecommunication system in a bid to boost connectivity between Indonesia's major cities.
*
The project is the part of the Indonesia Global Gateway cable system, which is aimed at fulfilling the country's ambition of becoming the world’s hub for telecommunication, information, media, edutainment and services.

The 5,300-kilometer cable system will connect the Indonesian cities of Dumai (Riau), Batam (Riau Islands), Jakarta, Madura (East Java), Denpasar (Bali), Makassar (South Sulawesi), Manado (North Sulawesi), Balikpapan (East Kalimantan) and Tarakan (North Kalimantan), as well as neighboring Singapore.*

*The project is set for completion in early 2018. The cable will be connected in Dumai with an international submarine cable to Europe and in Manado with a cable to the United States.*

*"We are really excited to collaborate with Telkom again to build a 100 gigabit per second fiber-optic cable, connecting nine of the biggest cities in Indonesia, along with Singapore," Toru Kawauchi, general manager of NEC's submarine network division, said in a recent statement.*

However, the company declined to provide details on the project's cost.

*This is the third collaboration between NEC and Telkom after the $250 million Southeast Asia-United States (SEA-US), and Sulawesi, Maluku, Papua Cable System (SMPCS) worth Rp 3.6 trillion ($273 million) in total.*

As part of the SEA-US project, NEC rolled out a 15,0000 km undersea cable through Manado, South Davao in the Philippines, Piti in Guam, Honolulu in Hawaii, and Los Angeles, California. Slated to be completed by the end of this year, the link was designed to avoid areas prone to natural disasters, in order to provide an alternative to the existing cable system and ensure a more stable and reliable service.

On the SMPCS project, NEC only worked on a 2,000 km section connecting Indonesia's Papua province with neighboring Papua New Guinea.

related news: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-economy-news-updates.198270/page-93#post-8607157

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Smartphone shipments grow 3% on year in Indonesia in 2Q16, says IDC*
Steve Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei [Monday 12 September 2016]







*Total smartphone shipments in the Indonesia market recorded a moderate 3% on-year and 22% on-quarter growth in the second quarter of 2016, according to IDC. Growth was a seasonal increase due to Ramadan, with vendors increasing supply in order to cope with demand.*

Samsung Electronics ranked as the top smartphone vendor in the market with a 26% share in the second quarter, followed by Oppo 19%, Asustek Computer 9%, Advan 8% and Lenovo 6%, IDC said.

"Samsung and Oppo were actively promoting big marketing campaigns in retail channels. Oppo added more weight to its success in the last couple of quarters by appointing brand ambassadors which were popular among Indonesians," says Reza Haryo, senior market analyst, Client Devices.
*
The increased marketing activities by vendors, as well as with locals looking to upgrade their mobile phones due to improvements in their lifestyles, have spurred demand for phones in the US$100-US$150 price band.*

*Shipments of 4G enabled devices grew 37% sequentially in the second quarter and made up slightly over 58% of smartphone shipments*.

The bulk of 4G smartphone shipments were priced at US$100-US$150, coming mainly from global and China-based vendors, such as Samsung and Lenovo. In order to compete, local vendors including Advan and Smartfren, have launched models costing less than US$50.

*Meanwhile, smartphone shipments via telecom operators rose 166% on quarter and those online also increased 71% on quarter. Models with display sizes ranging 5.5- to 5.-7-inch and a rear camera of 8-13-megapixel grew 42% sequentially in the second quarter.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta's main road on Eid al-Adha, yesterday. Unusually empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Global chocolatiers dwarfed in Indonesia as local champions dictate taste
*




Multinational chocolatiers have spent almost 20 years trying to crack Indonesia's booming confectionary market, only to build a share that pales in comparison with other emerging economies as long-established local producers fend off foreign incursions.

Nestle SA (NESN.S), Cadbury's owner Mondelez International Inc (MDLZ.O), Mars Inc and Ferrero SpA together hold just one-tenth of a $1 billion market led by homegrown darlings Delfi Ltd (DELF.SI and PT Mayora Indah Tbk (MYOR.JK). In neighboring Malaysia, the foursome commands almost 60 percent.

"The market leader is very strong because it was the first to set the taste for chocolate in Indonesia," Nestle Indonesia confectionary business manager Rully Gumilar told Reuters.

"It's like David fighting Goliath," he said. "It's very big and has huge power, while we are small even though we are a multinational."

Such struggle against a local incumbent is not uncommon among global consumer firms in the world's fourth most-populous country - a tropical archipelago with complex distribution channels, run-down infrastructure and a retail sector dominated by family stores that lack air conditioning to keep goods cool.

But the rewards are potentially huge considering consumption accounts for more than half of a steadily expanding economy, while an increasingly affluent middle class promises ample room for growth.

The chocolate confectionary market is likely to jump 42 percent to 19.5 trillion rupiah ($1.49 billion) in the next three years, data from researcher Mintel showed. That compared with 11.7 percent in the United States where, as in other developed markets, growth has slowed over the past five years.

*LOCAL COCOA*

Nestle entered Indonesia in 1971 and in the 1990s embarked on a major push in chocolate products, expanding to three brands. Mars and Mondelez began selling chocolate in the early 2000s and, with Ferrero, the four's market share reached 10 percent last year - 1.4 percentage point more than a year prior.

But Delfi set the benchmark taste in the 1950s with its SilverQueen chocolate bars and Ceres chocolate sprinkles, which still feature in the firm's broad line-up. Last year, its market share by sales volume reached 52.7 percent from 48.2 percent.

Such local offerings often cost less to make and so are priced lower. For instance, they tend to contain a greater proportion of cocoa powder, which can be two to three times cheaper than cocoa butter, said Ahmad Zaky Amiruddin, secretary general of the Indonesian Cocoa Industry Association.

Mayora said buying cocoa beans and making chocolate locally also keep prices competitive. In contrast, production at foreign rivals may be part of a more complex, multi-market strategy. Nestle, for instance, imports from its regional halal factory in Malaysia, which sources ingredients from countries including the Ivory Coast.

Indonesians are "very price sensitive", preferring to buy the cheapest of similar products, Amiruddin said.

Delfi's Take-it chocolate fingers, for example, retail at a Jakarta mini-market for 5,500 rupiah ($0.42), around 8 percent less than Nestle's KitKat.

Delfi did not respond to requests for comment.

To fight back, Mondelez is strengthening its marketing and focusing on quality, its Indonesia chocolate brand manager Dini Anggraeni told Reuters. Mars declined to comment; Ferrero did not respond to requests for comment.

Nestle's Gumilar said his firm is trying to find a recipe that balances its global quality standards with local preferences - "the holy grail of the chocolate category" - as well as stepping up product launches and marketing.

"We still want to win," he said. "But it'll be step by step."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia president opens Priok port expansion in Jakarta*

*



*
JAKARTA - Indonesian President Joko Widodo inaugurated an expansion of the country's main seaport in Jakarta on Tuesday, a facility upgrade that will cut the time container ships must spend waiting to load or unload.

"We cannot delay the development of modern ports any longer. This supports trade flows and investment in this country," President Widodo said at the opening of New Priok Container Terminal (NPCT) 1 in Kalibaru, the first of five phases of an expansion of Priok port that are to be completed in 2019.

Tanjung Priok port in North Jakarta, which handles the bulk of international shipments into Southeast Asia's biggest economy, has been plagued with bottlenecks and long handling times due to years of under investment.

Logistics costs in Indonesia are up to 2.5 times higher than in neighboring countries, Widodo said.

"If we're slow we'll be left behind," he said.

Widodo has taken a special interest in reducing port dwell times, part of his government's broad efforts to improve the nation's infrastructure to drive economic growth.

Dwell time at Priok is now between 3.2 and 3.7 days, down from up to a week in 2014, Widodo said, adding that he has asked for the wait to be reduced to less than three days.

Bringing Priok in line with global standards will depend on how quickly it can move cargo away from the docks, and whether it can alleviate congestion problems that slow the movement of ships and cargo, increasing costs for exporters and importers, shipping experts said.

"The expansion of Tanjung Priok may encourage shipping lines to launch more direct ship calls to Jakarta, but I do not see it as a major threat to Singapore's transhipment status," said Jonathan Beard, head of transportation and logistics in Asia for design and consultancy firm ‎Arcadis.

The new terminal adds 1.5 million twenty-foot equivalent units (TEU) to Priok's existing 7 million TEU annual capacity, said Elvyn Masassya, CEO of Pelabuhan Indonesia (Pelindo) II, Indonesia's state-owned port company that operates NPCT 1 in a consortium that includes Singapore's PSA International and Tokyo-listed Mitsui <8031.T>.

With 8 cranes that can move 30 containers per hour and berths that can dock ships with a draft of as much as 16 meters, the new terminal will allow Priok to accommodate vessels carrying 10,000 TEUs from Europe and East Asia for the first time, Masassya said.

According to senior maritime consultant Jakob Sorensen, this depth would be adequate to meet Priok's "current and near future requirements for container vessels." REUTERS


*Indonesia thwarts attempt to smuggle 166 tons of ammonium nitrate




*
Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati speaks to reporters during a joint press conference with Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti and National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, on Sept. 13. (JP/Ayomi Amindoni)

Indonesia has foiled three attempts to smuggle ammonium nitrate from April to August, totaling *166.47 tons* with a value of *US$25.97 billion*. Ammonium nitrate is a chemical compound that can be used as an explosive by fishermen to catch fish or *terrorists to rig a bomb*.

"We have intercepted vessels from Malaysia off Sumatran waters, with the most recently caught vessel carrying 50 tons [of ammonium nitrate]," National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian told reporters in a press conference in North Jakarta on Tuesday.

He said that the police had uncovered networks behind the smuggling of the substance, which allegedly is being distributed to the eastern parts of Indonesia, including to Central Sulawesi, South Sulawesi, Flores, Sumbawa and Papua.

"We've been following up [the intercepted shipments] with investigation and have arrested some distributors in Central Sulawesi and Tanjung Pinang. We will further develop [the investigation] in South Sulawesi, Flores and Papua," he said. (dmr)

*Indonesian Films in Special Category at Tokyo Film Festival*





*Jakarta.* Indonesian films and culture will become the main attraction of Crosscut Asia, a special segment at the 29th Tokyo International Film Festival running from Oct. 25 to Nov. 3. 

Since 2014, the Crosscut Asia non-competition category has been organized to increase Japan's cultural interaction with other countries in Asia. The category helps to strengthen the filmmakers network across Asia and their exchange with journalists and film critics.

Each year, the festival focuses on one country. This year the festival is celebrating "Colorful Indonesia."

Indonesian films have entered the official selection process for the main competition category throughout the years. The works of Garin Nugroho, Edwin and Riri Riza all featured during 2012's "Indonesian Express" special.

Tokyo festival's officer Hideko Saito said in a statement that the Japanese public has not often been able to watch Indonesian films. The special program is meant to help them learn more about Indonesian culture and cinematography.

Christine Hakim, Garin Nugroho, Teddy Soeriaatmadja, Kamila Andini, Angga Dwimas Sasongko, Edwin, Riri Riza and Ifa Isfansyah have been selected to represent the country this year.

Among the 10 films that will be screened during Crosscut Asia are Teddy Soeriaatmadja's "Lovely Man," Edwin's "Someone's Wife in the Boat of Someone's Husband" and Kamila Andini's "Following Diana."

All of the films will be shown with English and Japanese subtitles and some will be entered in the World/Asian Premiere category. The full film lineup and list of participants will be released by the end of September.

Tokyo International Film Festival will be held in Roppongi Hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RI to import buffalo meat from India*
Selasa, 13 September 2016 18:56 WIB | 363 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government plans to import buffalo meat from India in the near future to suppress commodity prices and fulfill animal protein requirements for the community, in preparation for Ramadan and Eid 2017.

Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution chaired a stabilization of prices and availability of food meeting here on Tuesday, and said the government would import up to 100 thousand tons of buffalo meat, an import permit for which will be granted until June 2017.

"We are targeting the import of meat of up to 100 thousand tons. A total of 70 thousand tons by the end of December 2016, the remaining 30 thousand tons for the preparation of fasting and Idul Fitri," said Darmin.

He further stated that demand for buffalo meat is currently pegged at 10 thousand tons and that earlier imports were exhausted before September 2016. The demand for buffalo meat has been growing, especially from the food industry.

Meanwhile, the President Director of National Logistics Agency (Bulog), Djarot Kusumayakti said buffalo meat being sold is currently priced at Rp60,000 per kilogram at the retail level and Rp65 thousand per kilogram at the consumer level.

"We do direct sales to keep prices stable, and most of the market can accept buffalo meat as is. Even, some "sanitary and phytosanitary" (SPS) meat cannot be served because it is still being processed. Some meat is still undergoing the quarantine process, which has already qualified for being released directly," Djarot added.

He also said the import of buffalo meat that has been carried out until today has reached 5,300 tons, of which 1,400 tons have been checked by quarantine, and 1,500 tons have escaped SPS requirements.

"Whats done at the port may be around 2,000 tons, the rest is in storage and still undergoing a quarantine verification process," Djarot noted.

The meat imports are expected to reduce the prices of fresh beef, which is expected to enter the territory at a more reasonable price.

"Hopefully, people can obtain a healthy meat alternative at the same cost because we sell at Rp65,000 per kilogram to consumers, which means we sell to traders for less because they need the income," said Djarot.

The meeting on price stabilization and food availability was attended by the Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita, Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman, Agricultural and Spatial Planning/Head of National Land Agency Minister Sofyan Djalil, the Vice Minister of Finance Mardiasmo, President Director of Bulog Djarot Kusumayakti, and representatives of relevant ministries/agencies.

The meeting mainly discussed the evaluation issue of buffalo meat, which is claimed to have considerable demand, both from the industry and the market.

Regarding the plan to import 70 thousand tons of buffalo meat by the end of December 2016, Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman said it will prioritize aspects of the fulfillment of the availability of meat protein for the community.

"Requirements, especially in Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, and Bekasi (Jabodetabek), will be met. The point is how to make the protein available to people. Remember, we only reached 2.5 kilograms per year in meat consumption, the neighboring countries are already touching 25 kilograms per year," said Amran.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106687/ri-to-import-buffalo-meat-from-india

*Indonesian aircraft maker showcases N219 cockpit simulator*
Sabtu, 10 September 2016 14:54 WIB | 1.965 Views

Bandung, W.Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is showcasing its new product, N219 cockpit simulator, at the Indonesia Business & Development (IBD) Expo 2016 being held from September 8 - 11.

"We are showcasing CN235 model and N219 cockpit simulator," the spokesperson of PTDDI, Irland Budiman, said here on Friday.

The simulator is the main attraction at the PTDI booth as visitors are allowed piloting the N219 and fly as if they are in N219.

Irland said N219 was included in the booth of best innovation products created by Indonesian human resources.

N219 is a multi-purpose twin-engine aircraft designed to be operated in remote areas. It is a developed version of NC212, produced by PTDI under CASAs license.

Indonesia Business & Development (IBD) Expo 2016 is witnessing the participation of 118 companies with 700 subsidiaries and 1,100 local government enterprises.

The event, which features the BUMN (the state-owned enterprises) awards, an exhibition, an international conference, seminars, and many other programs, is being held under the theme: State-owned Enterprises are Agents of Development.

The Expo is a platform to promote and market various innovative products as well as an opportunity for stakeholders to explore investment opportunities. 
_
(KR-LWA)
EDITED BY INE
(U.SYS/B/KR-BSR/S012) _

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106658/indonesian-aircraft-maker-showcases-n219-cockpit-simulator

*Jokowi asks his ministers to work the harder to survive competition*
Jumat, 9 September 2016 16:57 WIB | 1.437 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) on Friday called a plenary cabinet meeting to discuss the results of his seven day visit to China and Laos ending on Thursday. 

In China, Jokowi attended a G20 summit conference in Hangzhou and in Laos he took part in an ASEAN summit meeting in Vientiane.

The president wanted to draw the attention of his ministers to heavy challenges confronting the world including Indonesia. 

He said he noted that the present condition in the world is marked by tight competition. 

All countries are struggling to survive the competition mainly in luring investment as the main driver of economic growth amid the heavy slump in global trade. 

"From the meetings we held with heads of state and government, both in G20 summit as well as in ASEAN summit it was very obvious that all countries are involved in sharp competition for investment and capital inflows," he said. 

He asked his ministers to set direction for the countrys economy and to cash in on what the country is superior over other countries. 

"We must be able to determine our core economy, our core business with which we could develop our position and our state brand," he said. 

Vice President Jusuf Kalla and almost all minister were present at the plenary cabinet meeting. 

In Hangzhou Jokowi warned of the impact of new industrial revolution now being promoted by major industrialized nations .

He said Indonesia must not miss that opportunity and has to play a role in it.

"We must not left lagging behind," he said after attending the G20 summit. 

In Vientiane, in the ASEAN-United States summit, Jokowi called for war against illegal fishing.

Illegal fishing has not only deprived traditional fishermen of their livelihood in the country but it also is a threat to environment. 

Cooperation in eradicating illegal unregulated and unreported (IUU) Fishing needs serious addressing mainly with intensive exchange of information, he said. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ers-to-work-the-harder-to-survive-competition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Global and regional woes notwithstanding, Indonesia is already moving from a ‘next’ to a ‘now’ economy. Canada has a foothold, and future activity is looking bright.






14 September 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Garuda to launch flights to U.S. via Japan in 2017*
TRAVEL SEP. 15, 2016 - 05:49AM JST ( 0 )

JAKARTA —

Garuda Indonesia has unveiled plans to recommence flights to the United States via japan from next year. Garuda believes that flights between Indonesia and the U.S. have the potential to attract up to 400,000 passengers per year.

The airline is looking to initially launch flights to either Los Angeles or New York, the two cities with the highest potential market.

Last month, the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) confirmed that Indonesia complies with International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) safety standards and has been granted a Category 1 rating. With the International Aviation Safety Assessment (IASA) Category 1 rating, Garuda Indonesia is now able to establish service to the U.S.

Garuda Indonesia’s Vice President of Corporate Communications, Benny S. Butarbutar, said, “Our plan to re-operate the U.S. flight service is expected to strengthen Garuda’s position as a global aviation player. With the upgraded rating from FAA which recognizes the Indonesia aviation safety and security standard, we are trying to realize our plans sooner.”

Garuda has already started work on a feasibility study looking at market potency, profitable routes and transit permits from Japan’s aviation authorities.

“We are planning to operate wide body Boeing 777-300ER on U.S. routes. The flight will transit at Tokyo Narita prior to flying to the U.S. from Jakarta. Japan still grants the Fifth Freedom Right to Indonesian carriers, which allows Garuda Indonesia to fill up the seats - and further increase the passenger load factor - for our flights to the U.S.,” Benny said.

In 2014, Garuda Indonesia entered into a codeshare partnership with Delta Airlines, a member of SkyTeam, for flights to Los Angeles and Seattle via Tokyo Haneda.

Asia Travel Tips


----------



## pr1v4t33r

15 Sep 2016. Kemaren tebusan masih 11T, sekarang loncat ke 22T

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

*Indonesia to investigate Google for possible unpaid taxes*
By Gayatri Suroyo | JAKARTA

Indonesia's tax office will investigate Alphabet Inc's (GOOGL.O) Google for suspected unpaid taxes in Southeast Asia's largest economy, a senior finance ministry official said on Thursday.
*
Muhammad Hanif, head of the specials cases branch in the tax office, said Google's refusal to cooperate after it was sent a letter in April requesting to be allowed to examine the company's tax reports had raised suspicions.

"We will elevate this to an investigation because they refused to be examined, and this is definitely an indication of criminal activity," Hanif told a news conference.*

He added that the probe would not be launched until the end of the month at the earliest.

*Taj Meadows, head of policy communication for Google in Asia Pacific, declined to comment immediately on the issue, but said in an emailed response that the company would revert as "soon as it can".*

The government had also asked to examine the tax reports of the Indonesian offices of three other U.S. Internet based companies - Yahoo (YHOO.O), Twitter (TWTR.N) and Facebook (FB.O).

*Those three companies have complied, officials said.*

Yahoo and Google have formed Indonesian limited liability companies, while Twitter and Facebook operate branches of their Asia-Pacific offices in Indonesia.
*
The government believes these companies owe income and value added tax on billions of dollars of revenue they generate from advertising in Indonesia, the tax office said.

Hanif said Google's Indonesian entity was only allocated around 4 percent of the total revenues generated from the country, and it was this amount that was taxed, which he described as too small and "unfair".

The communications ministry had estimated the value of digital advertising in Indonesia at about $800 million last year. The ministry said all of it was untaxed.*

There was no immediate explanation for the wide discrepancy of the two agencies' estimates for digital advertising revenue.

Indonesia is facing a sizeable revenue shortfall this year as the resource-rich country can no longer rely on commodity-related income.

*In a separate development, the tax office said it is checking whether Ford Motor Co (F.N) had avoided paying appropriate taxes, after a local newspaper reported that the U.S. car maker modified imported Everest model vehicles sold in Indonesia to pay a lower tax rate.*

If the car maker is proven to have caused state losses, it may have to pay back taxes of up to four times the amount it owed, according to Indonesian law.

*"We have always strictly complied with all Indonesia government regulations and policy, including all import-related tax and customs requirements, related to each of our Ford vehicles officially marketed and sold in the country," he said.

Ford announced in January it is closing all operations in Southeast Asia's biggest economy, where it held a 1 percent market share.



(Additional reporting by Eveline Danubrata; Writing by Randy Fabi; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Langkasukan said:


> I doubt you have any power to Google ..


Watch us, in the end google gonna have to bow down to indonesian tax office, if not, they could geytblocked from indonesia just like they being blocked in china, i doubt google gonna risk that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia and EU announce historic deal on timber trade*

*



*
Indonesia will in November become the first country in the world to export wood products to the European Union meeting new environmental standards in a move aimed at bolstering transparency and curbing illicit logging.

Officials from both parties unveiled measures on Thursday to ensure timber exports to the trade bloc, valued at roughly $1bn a year, are sustainable and harvested within the law.

Indonesia is one of the world’s largest timber exporters but the sector is plagued by criminality and corruption, and vast swaths of tropical rainforests have been felled for sale on the black market.

*From mid-November special licences issued by Jakarta will certify the legality of timber products destined for the EU such as pulp, plywood and furniture*.

“Indonesia has achieved great progress in bringing its forest sector under control and improving transparency,” Putera Parthama, a senior official from Indonesia’s forestry ministry, said in a statement.

“We have met the high certification standards of the EU.”

This assurance system, developed over years of negotiations, will be independently audited to ensure the timber is legally sourced and meets environmental standards.

Once the agreement takes effect from 15 November, timber exports from Indonesia that do not carry this certification will be prohibited from trade within the EU.

Consumers in Europe can soon purchase wood products knowing they come from audited factories and forests, EU ambassador to Indonesia, Vincent Guérend, said in a statement.

*Indonesia supplies the EU with one-third of its tropical wood products*, with Germany and the Netherlands the largest importers in the bloc.

Jakarta hopes the pact will help it double timber exports to the EU to the tune of $2bn a year.

*It is the first country to meet these standards but the EU is negotiating similar agreements with 14 other countries*, which together provide the continent with 80% of its timber imports.


*US, Indonesia economic ties set to strengthen*





The US is pinning high hopes on economic ties between it and Indonesia growing exponentially, as the world’s largest economy sees a future in creative industries, the financial sector and infrastructure.

*The total value of economic relationship between Indonesia and the US could reach US$131.7 billion in 2019, a 46 percent increase from $90.1 billion in 2014*, according to the “US-Indonesia Investment Report 2016” released by the US Chamber of Commerce and American Chamber of Commerce (AmCham) Indonesia.

Economic relationship does not only cover trade and investment, but also financial flows, company sales and government revenues.

The prediction was made with a best-case scenario assumption that President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo achieves his goal of a staggering 7 percent economic growth by the end of his term, from 4.79 percent last year, the lowest in six years.

The target is possible, said US Chamber of Commerce executive vice president and head of international affairs Myron Brilliant, provided the government has the right policy mix, including transparency and a more relaxed negative investment list (DNI).

“There have been some important steps in the right direction in this relationship. This is the kind of thing that sends a positive message to the investment community,” Brilliant said in his speech at the annual US-Indonesia Investment Summit on Thursday.

The US has acknowledged that the government, for example, opened up total foreign investment for 35 sectors in February this year, including the e-commerce sector, which is expected to be a future growth sector for US investment in Indonesia.

It has also rolled out over a dozen economic policy packages, addressing various problems, including cutting bureaucratic red tape and decreased the number of permits required to do business in Indonesia.

The moves might have borne fruit. *A survey conducted by AmCham Indonesia this year with US companies operating in Indonesia this year showed that more than 80 percent of the companies felt that there had been some improvement in the investment climate over the past two years*.

*As a result, the participating companies said they would invest more than $334 million over the next five years*. Nine potential areas identified are: creative industries, finance, infrastructure, oil and gas, consumer goods, agriculture, extractives, pharmaceuticals and information and communications technology.

Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said that although the country’s foreign direct investment (FDI) stood at $893.2 million in 2015, lower than $1.3 billion in 2014, their was a lot of untapped investment potential. The US is Indonesia’s seventh-largest foreign investor.

“The US will continue to remain one of Indonesia’s most important economic partners in the years to come,” said Darmin, citing the $20.25 billion in deals committed by US businesses during Jokowi’s visit to Washington late last year.




At the moment, Indonesia’s economic relations with the US trail behind that of other Southeast Asian nations. Last year, Thailand and Malaysia respectively posted $137 billion and $121.1 billion economic relationships with the Western superpower.

*AmCham Indonesia and the US Chamber of Commerce also said that one big challenge that could hamper Indonesia achieving its full potential was the fact that the thinking of many bureaucrats had been inward looking*, posing a threat to the country’s openness.

“While some senior technocrats make the case for greater participation in the global economy — an idea backed by President Widodo with orders to streamline regulations — the reality is that many career bureaucrats have been resisting the directives as they continue to pursue regulatory complexity,” reads the report.

*Indonesia so far ranks 109th out of 189 countries in the World Bank’s 2016 Ease of Doing Business report, beaten by Malaysia at 18th, Thailand at 49th and Vietnam at 90th*.

Some of the ideas proposed by the US to make Indonesia reach its full potential are: abolish the DNI, bureaucratic reform, regulator- or government-and-business collaboration instead of distant monitoring and freedom to establish foreign legal entities (PMAs) via an online application with the Law and Human Rights Ministry instead of a lengthy bureaucratic process.

As if giving a green light to US businesses, Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) chairman Rosan P. Roeslani said that Indonesia was “pragmatic”.

“We know that we need FDI to grow our economy. We can’t be too protectionist. We have to help our businesses succeed,” he said.


*Indonesia, Philippines stocks lead Southest Asia markets*





*Indonesian stocks notched up their biggest single-day percentage gain in more than six weeks on Thursday,* aided by upbeat monthly trade data, while Philippine shares rose the most in four months on bargain-hunting.
*
Other Southeast Asian markets remained sluggish as uncertainty about global central banks' next steps hurt risk appetite.*

Both the US Federal Reserve and the Bank of Japan are scheduled to hold policy meetings next Wednesday. Sources say BoJ board members could debate cutting the bank's rates further and changes to its already massive asset-buying programme.

The Bank of England at its policy meeting later in the day is expected to stand pat after last month's policy easing, and provide a signal for future moves.

Indonesian shares closed 2.33% higher, with consumer cyclicals and telecom services leading the gains. PT Astra International Tbk rose 5.5%, while PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Persero) Tbk gained 4.3%.

Indonesia's exports and imports declined at a far slower pace than forecast in August, data released earlier in the day showed, with non-oil and gas exports rising for the first time in 16 months.

The better-than-expected export and import data helped move the market higher, said Harry Su, an analyst with Jakarta-based Bahana Securities.

Philippine stocks rose 2.15%, led by financials and consumer cyclicals. SM Prime Holdings Inc and SM Investments Corp rose over 3% each.

Local investors saw heavy net foreign selling as an opportunity to enter the market again, said Victor Felix, an analyst with AB Capital Securities in Manila, adding that "if the market ended higher in the next session, we might see a reversal."

Singapore fell for a fourth straight session, pulled down by consumer goods and oil and gas stocks.

Investors are on risk-off mode as the odds for a Fed rate hike next week are creeping up, though market participants still believe it is going to be in December after the US presidential elections, said Andrew Chow, associate director at UOB Kay Hian in Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, US bilateral economy projected at US$131.7 billion*
Kamis, 15 September 2016 23:55 WIB | 1.319 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The US Chamber of Commerce in Indonesia (AmCham Indonesia) has projected the total value of bilateral economic cooperation between the two countries to reach US$131.7 billion in 2019, jumping 46.2 percent within five years.

"Indonesia and the United States have a relationship that contains a long history. But not many who understand that relationships are able to guess what it is worth," the Chairman of the International Affairs at the US Chamber of Commerce, Myron Brilliant, said here on Thursday.

The US Chamber of Commerce said the total value of bilateral economic cooperation between Indonesia and the United States reached US$90.1 billion in 2014, equivalent to 10 percent of Indonesias gross domestic product (GDP).

"This data briefly describes how great the economic relations between the two countries are," Myron said.

The trade value of US$90.1 billion not only contains foreign direct investment, but also trade, domestic sales, financial income and government revenues.

"The partnership between Indonesia and the US has given the government and business entities an important platform," the President of AmCham Indonesia, Brian Arnold, said.

The US Chamber of Commerce notices that the government of Indonesia is now taking economic reforms, but still needs to continue and develop processes to achieve the expectations.

The main priorities for the development include legal certainty, collaboration, innovation, and policy reform.

Since the beginning of diplomatic relations between Indonesia and the US, the two countries have worked together and become important partners to each other in various sectors, particularly in economy, education and culture.

The value of investment foreign investment realization of the US based on the Investment Activity Report in 2015 reached US$893 million consisting of 261 projects which dominated by mining sector.

Earlier, business deals that would be announced and signed amounted to US$20.25 billion have been agreed during the visit of President Joko Widodo at the US Chamber of Commerce office in October 2015.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106719/indonesia-us-bilateral-economy-projected-at-us1317-billion

*Three tax amnesty gateway banks added*
Jumat, 16 September 2016 16:38 WIB | 440 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has added three new gateway banks for repatriation of funds from its tax amnesty program.

This brings the total number of financial institutions designated as a gateway to 58.

The three new banks are Deutsche Bank AG, PT. Bank OCBC NISP Tbk and Standard Chartered Bank, according to an official statement from the Directorate General Financing and Risk Management of the Ministry of Finance on Friday.

Bank OCBC NISP Tbk has prepared a variety of instruments to accommodate the repatriation of funds such as savings, insurance, investment, treasury, and loans instruments, President and Chief Executive Officer of the bank, Surjaudaja Parvati, said, in response to the appointment the bank as a gateway.

"We can be more active in providing solutions that benefit customers in managing the repatriation of funds," she added.

"In addition, we can help the government in increasing economic growth," she noted.

The 58 financial companies are: 



Banking:



1. Citibank N.A

2. Bank Bukopin

3. Bank Central Asia

4. Bank CIMB Niaga

5. Bank Danamon Indonesia

6. Bank DBS Indonesia

7. Bank Mandiri

8. Bank Maybank Indonesia

9. Bank Mega

10. Bank Negara Indonesia

11. Bank Pan Indonesia

12. BPD Jabar & Banten

13. Bank Permata

14. Bank Rakyat Indonesia

15. Bank Syariah Mandiri

16. Bank UOB Indonesia

17. Bank Tabungan Negara

18. The Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation

19. Deutsche Bank AG 

20. PT. Bank OCBC NISP Tbk 

21. Standard Chartered Bank

Investment managers:

1. PT Ashmore Asset Management Indonesia

2. PT Bahana TCW Investment Management

3. PT Batavia Prosperindo Aset Manajemen

4. PT BNI Asset Management

5. PT BNP Paribas Investment Partners

6. PT Bowsprit Asset Management

7. PT Ciptadana Asset Management

8. PT Danareksa Investment Management

9. PT Eastspring Investments Indonesia

10. PT Indosurya Asset Management

11. PT Mandiri Manajemen Investasi

12. PT Manulife Aset Manajemen Indonesia

13. PT Panin Asset Management

14. PT PNM Investment Management

15. PT Syailendra Capital

16. PT Schroder Investment Management Indonesia

17. PT Sinarmas Asset Management

18. PT Trimegah Asset Management

Other financial institutions:

1. PT Bahana Securitie

2. PT BNI Securities

3. PT CIMB Securities Indonesia

4. PT CLSA Indonesia

5. PT Daewoo Securities Indonesia

6. PT Danpac Sekuritas

7. PT Indo Premier Securities

8. PT Mandiri Sekuritas

9. PT Mega Capital Indonesia

10. PT MNC Securities

11. PT Pacific Capital

12. PT Panin Sekuritas

13. PT Panca Global Securities

14. PT Pratama Capital Indonesia

15. PT RHB Securities Indonesia

16. PT Sinarmas Sekuritas

17. PT Sucorinvest Central Gani

18. PT Trimegah Sekuritas Indonesia

19. PT UOB Kay Hian Securities(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106742/three-tax-amnesty-gateway-banks-added

*Government to build 769 km new roads*
Jumat, 16 September 2016 02:12 WIB | 755 Views

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - Minister of Public Works and Public Housing Hadimulyono Basuki said the government is targeting to complete the construction of 769 kilometers (km) of new roads, including the 158 km causeway along the south coast of Java.

"Anyway, the pansela (the southern coast of Java) should be connected in 2017," Basuki said during his address at a seminar on infrastructure at the Faculty of Engineering, the University of Gajah Mada, on Thursday.

He stated that priority will be accorded to the construction of trans Sumatra, trans Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua roads.

In addition, completing construction of 29 kilometer of toll road, 52 thousand kilometers of irrigation networks and 39 reservoirs is part of the target.

"Next year, 39 dams will be built besides nine new reservoirs, 105 reservoirs and 84 thousand irrigation networks," Basuki elaborated.

Nevertheless, he admitted that it will not be easy to complete the construction of this infrastructure because land acquisition posed a difficulty.

"Every two weeks, there is a coordination meeting with the minister in charge of spatial and environmental affairs," he explained.

As of September 2016, according to Basuki, the new infrastructure development has reached 46.49 percent of the target with physical development reaching 53 percent.

"Progress this year is higher than last year when it was only 36.46 percent until mid-September with 40 percent physical work accomplished," he recalled.

He added that the government will continue to focus on the infrastructure work in 35 strategic development areas, including the area of Borobudur which has been integrated with the Kulon Progo airport.

"The southern coast line can support the airport. In essence, the infrastructure is being developed to improve competitiveness and productivity. Therefore, in order to be competitive, infrastructure development must be faster, better and cheaper," Basuki reiterated.

(A014/INE)

EDITED BY INE.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106728/government-to-build-769-km-new-roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government sets aside Rp70 trillion for 65 dam projects*
Jumat, 16 September 2016 19:02 WIB | 383 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has decided to set aside Rp70.1 trillion to build 65 water reservoirs until 2022, an official said here on Friday. 

"Yes, more or less Rp70.1 trillion for 65 dams," head of the Dam Center at the Directorate General of Water Resources Imam Santoso said in a news conference.

The projects would be financed with fund from the state budget around Rp64.04 trillion and loans from China Rp4.82 trillion for the Jatigede dam and from South Korea Rp1.26 trillion for the Karian dam. 

Imam said building a water reservoir would take three to four years, therefore, among the 65 dam projects, 29 are to be completed in 2019 and the rest in 2022. 

"The 65 dams would increase the capacity of water reservoirs in the country to 19.1 billion cubic meters from only 12.6 billion cubic meters at present," he said. 

The additional dams would certainly increase the irrigation capacity for farm lands, he added. 

Currently , the country has 7.1 million hectares of rice fields and 760,000 hectares or more than 10 percent of them are irrigated with water from dams. The rest are irrigated with water from rivers or rain fed rice fields. 

With the 65 new dams , rice fields irrigated with water from dams would be 173,000 hectares wider to 933,000 hectares, he said. 

"Therefore, the need for irrigation water could be meet the whole years that the water and food security would be better guaranteed," he said. 

Based on official data at the Directorate General of Water Resources in 2015, construction of five dams was already completed and 24 other dams were under construction. This year construction would start for 8 new dams . 

In 2017, work would start for the construction of nine more dams , to be followed with 11 projects in 2018 and 8 more projects in 2019 bringing the total to 65 dams. 

The five dams already built and completed in 2015 are Rajui dam in Aceh, Jatigede dam in West Java, Bajulmati dam in East Java, Nipah dam in East Java, and Titab dam in Bali. 

The dam projects expected to be completed this year are the Paya Seunara dam in Aceh and Teritip dam in East Kalimantan. 

Other dams to be completed in 2017 are the Raknamo and Mila dams in East Nusa Tenggara, Tanju dam in West Nusa Tenggara and Marangkayu dam in East Kalimantan. 

In 2018, there are seven dam projects to be completed including Gondang dam in Central Java, Tugu dam in East Java, Logung dam in Central Java, Rotiklod dam in East Nusa Tenggara, Sei Gong dam in Risua Islands, Bintang Bano dam in West Nusa Tenggara and Kuningan dam in West Java. 

In 2019, there are 11 more dam projects to come on stream including Passeloreng dam in South Sulawesi, Tapin dam in South Kalimantan, Ciawi dam in West Java , Sukamahi in West Java , etc. 

The remaining 36 dam projects are to be completed in the following years until 2022.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106746/government-sets-aside-rp70-trillion-for-65-dam-projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

@Langkasukan

You seem to be interested in the problems in Indonesia.

How about opening a thread to discuss some of the hot issues in Malaysia such as the 1MDB?

Sure, Indonesia has their problems. I believe so do Malaysia, right?

Are you willing to take up my challenge?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike

*Adhi Karya wins new Rp9.2 trillion contract*
Jumat, 16 September 2016 16:39 WIB | 698 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Publicly traded construction company PT Adhi Karya won new contract worth Rp9.2 trillion in the first eight months of this year or 37 percent of its target of Rp25 trillion for this year. 

"The value of the contracts won by ADHI grew 17.8 percent compared with the same period last year," Corporate Secretary of the state owned company Ki Syahgolang Permata said here on Friday. 

Syahgolang said among the new contracts include renovation of the Bung Karno Stadium of Jakarta valued at Rp699.7 billion and Apartment of Cinere Resort in Jakarta worth Rp317.2 billion.

He said construction projects dominated the new contracts accounting for 87.5 percent of the total value of the new contracts. 

Around 43 percent of the contracts in value belong to a number of other state companies and 33.4 percent are owned by the government including regional administrations and the rest belonged to private companies. 

Building construction accounted for 46 percent of the projects in value, roads and bridges account for 27.3 percent and quays and other infrastructure account for 26.7 percent. 

Adhi Karya is the contractors of Jakartas Light Rail Transit (LRT). It is building the countrys first precast factory to produce the U-Shape Girder in Sentul, West Java to support the LRT project. 

U-Shape Girder has a friendlier esthetic for urban architecture such as Jakarta as it could reduce voice pollution from LRT. 

The LRT project, which was previously in limbo, has resurfaced, with the city administration submitting a proposal to the Transport Ministry regarding its plan to use a different standard of rolling stock from that previously envisaged.

Jakarta Development Planning Board (Bappeda) head Tuty Kusumawati has said that the administration planned to use a gauge with different specifications to those set by the ministry.

"We prefer to use international standard rolling stock. There are some differences in the specifications, including the estimation of manufacturing time," Tuty said.

The Jakarta LRT is a branch of a wider central government LRT project, and is intended to be integrated with the capitals other public transportation networks, including the Transjakarta bus and the under-construction Mass Rapid Transit (MRT).

Separately, Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (Ahok) said that the administration would prioritize the construction of LRT routes that connect Asian Games venues, such as the Velodrome Sports complex in Rawamangun, East Jakarta, the Britama basketball court at Kelapa Gading Sports Mall in North Jakarta and the athletes village in Kemayoran, Central Jakarta.

Ahok said that to accelerate the construction, the administration would allow city-owned developer PT Jakarta Propertindo (Jakpro), which was appointed to develop the citys LRT, to work with other parties including private and foreign companies.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106743/adhi-karya-wins-new-rp92-trillion-contract

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShioTikus

ahojunk said:


> @Langkasukan
> 
> You seem to be interested in the problems in Indonesia.
> 
> How about opening a thread to discuss some of the hot issues in Malaysia such as the 1MDB?
> 
> Sure, Indonesia has their problems. I believe so do Malaysia, right?
> 
> Are you willing to take up my challenge?



hahaha... 
and the keywords is: Songlap, Tongkat, 1MDB, MO1, Jibby, Kak Ros, ISA, Rasuah, umno, PAS, BN, Bumi, enjin jet fighter hilang, submarine cant sink, vitaberapi, kangkong, etc.

and the most favourite quote is: " You tak suka, You keluar!" lol!!!...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

ShioTikus said:


> hahaha...
> and the keywords is: Songlap, Tongkat, 1MDB, MO1, Jibby, Kak Ros, ISA, Rasuah, umno, PAS, BN, Bumi, enjin jet fighter hilang, submarine cant sink, vitaberapi, kangkong, etc.
> 
> and the most favourite quote is: " You tak suka, You keluar!" lol!!!...


you miss 1 bro... Johari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

ShioTikus said:


> hahaha...
> and the keywords is: Songlap, Tongkat, 1MDB, MO1, Jibby, Kak Ros, ISA, Rasuah, umno, PAS, BN, Bumi, enjin jet fighter hilang, submarine cant sink, vitaberapi, kangkong, etc.
> 
> and the most favourite quote is: " You tak suka, You keluar!" lol!!!...





mejikuhibiu said:


> you miss 1 bro... Johari


.
This is an international forum and English is required.

I don't understand some of the terms. Google translate is not that good and sometimes gives misleading results.

Can you give me their English version?

I will open a new thread for Langkasukan to amuse himself. I suspect that he is also Umnoputra.



Langkasukan said:


> Hahahaha ... As a senior member and mod in this forum (???) ...you look very "naive" to respond my comment ...or can you open a new thread to further discuss that issue (as your proposed) ...


.
LOL. That's sounds like you are scared and giving a silly excuse.

Oh yes, I am "naive". Any person with half a brain can see what you are trying to do. 

Our Indonesian members are now ROTFL.

From what I gather, the Malaysians are corrupted, practices nepotism and discriminate their minorities. Every other civilized country doesn't discriminate their minorities so openly as Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

how can the gov. managed to let the kurs at 13.150 rupiah per US dollar for too long?


----------



## GraveDigger388

papacita said:


> *Global chocolatiers dwarfed in Indonesia as local champions dictate taste
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multinational chocolatiers have spent almost 20 years trying to crack Indonesia's booming confectionary market, only to build a share that pales in comparison with other emerging economies as long-established local producers fend off foreign incursions.
> 
> Nestle SA (NESN.S), Cadbury's owner Mondelez International Inc (MDLZ.O), Mars Inc and Ferrero SpA together hold just one-tenth of a $1 billion market led by homegrown darlings Delfi Ltd (DELF.SI and PT Mayora Indah Tbk (MYOR.JK). In neighboring Malaysia, the foursome commands almost 60 percent.
> 
> "The market leader is very strong because it was the first to set the taste for chocolate in Indonesia," Nestle Indonesia confectionary business manager Rully Gumilar told Reuters.
> 
> "It's like David fighting Goliath," he said. "It's very big and has huge power, while we are small even though we are a multinational."
> 
> Such struggle against a local incumbent is not uncommon among global consumer firms in the world's fourth most-populous country - a tropical archipelago with complex distribution channels, run-down infrastructure and a retail sector dominated by family stores that lack air conditioning to keep goods cool.
> 
> But the rewards are potentially huge considering consumption accounts for more than half of a steadily expanding economy, while an increasingly affluent middle class promises ample room for growth.
> 
> The chocolate confectionary market is likely to jump 42 percent to 19.5 trillion rupiah ($1.49 billion) in the next three years, data from researcher Mintel showed. That compared with 11.7 percent in the United States where, as in other developed markets, growth has slowed over the past five years.
> 
> *LOCAL COCOA*
> 
> Nestle entered Indonesia in 1971 and in the 1990s embarked on a major push in chocolate products, expanding to three brands. Mars and Mondelez began selling chocolate in the early 2000s and, with Ferrero, the four's market share reached 10 percent last year - 1.4 percentage point more than a year prior.
> 
> But Delfi set the benchmark taste in the 1950s with its SilverQueen chocolate bars and Ceres chocolate sprinkles, which still feature in the firm's broad line-up. Last year, its market share by sales volume reached 52.7 percent from 48.2 percent.
> 
> Such local offerings often cost less to make and so are priced lower. For instance, they tend to contain a greater proportion of cocoa powder, which can be two to three times cheaper than cocoa butter, said Ahmad Zaky Amiruddin, secretary general of the Indonesian Cocoa Industry Association.
> 
> Mayora said buying cocoa beans and making chocolate locally also keep prices competitive. In contrast, production at foreign rivals may be part of a more complex, multi-market strategy. Nestle, for instance, imports from its regional halal factory in Malaysia, which sources ingredients from countries including the Ivory Coast.
> 
> Indonesians are "very price sensitive", preferring to buy the cheapest of similar products, Amiruddin said.
> 
> Delfi's Take-it chocolate fingers, for example, retail at a Jakarta mini-market for 5,500 rupiah ($0.42), around 8 percent less than Nestle's KitKat.
> 
> Delfi did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> To fight back, Mondelez is strengthening its marketing and focusing on quality, its Indonesia chocolate brand manager Dini Anggraeni told Reuters. Mars declined to comment; Ferrero did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> Nestle's Gumilar said his firm is trying to find a recipe that balances its global quality standards with local preferences - "the holy grail of the chocolate category" - as well as stepping up product launches and marketing.
> 
> "We still want to win," he said. "But it'll be step by step."



If only things like this happen also with other local products...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> how can the gov. managed to let the kurs at 13.150 rupiah per US dollar for too long?



Gov have no direct influance on BI' policy to maintain and manage forex. With increasing capital inflow that we experience amid Tax Amnesty program, BI can definitely push IDR up against USD, if they choose to do so. Yet they choose to float IDR at 13.xxx range to stabilize and keep IDR competitive to support export. And by doing so, we manage to shore up our foreign exchange reserve.







17 September 2016




Klo liat pergerakannya perhari, bakal lebih dari 1000T sampe akhir bulan september harta yang mungkin dideklarasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> If only things like this happen also with other local products...



the so called local products, errr

if you driving Kijang or Inova or Ayla or Agya, that's your local products actually

the same thing with Zyrex, Advant, Panasonic and other


----------



## Nike

*Bali becomes more popular among Indian tourists*
Sabtu, 17 September 2016 16:01 WIB | 115 Views
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bali Island, Indonesias most famous tourist resort, and India, have a striking similarity, namely that both have a Hindu majority population.

The people of Bali, and even those in several parts of Indonesia, also share the Ramayana and Mahabharata epics of India. 

Bali and India, however, also have their own unique culture, traditions and characteristics.

It is reported that during his visit to Java and Bali in 1927, Rabindranath Tagore, an Indian poet, was so enamored by Bali that he said, "Wherever I go on the island, I see God." 

Then, 23 years later in 1950, Indias then Prime Minister Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru hailed Bali as the "Morning of the World".

In the past, Bali was not a favorite destination of Indian tourists. But lately, thanks to intensified promotional activities in India organized by the Indonesian government, the number of Indian tourists visiting Bali has shown a relatively significant surge. 

A Wonderful Indonesia campaign, for instance, was organized by the ministry during the Sale Mission India 2016 in Kolkata, India, on August 22, with the objective of attracting more tourists. 

In addition to tourist promotion, the Indonesian governments visa free policy has also helped to significantly boost the number of foreign tourists. India is one of the nearly 100 countries that receive the visa-free facility. 

The Indonesian government hopes to attract some 12 million foreign tourists, including 350 thousand from India, this year.

With a population four times that of Indonesia, or the worlds second largest after China, India is a potential market for the Southeast Asian nations tourism industry.

A majority of Indian tourists head for Bali when they visit Indonesia. Besides Bali, Jakarta and Lombok in West Nusa Tenggara also receive a large number of Indian tourists.

From January to July 2016, the number of Indian tourist arrivals in Bali recorded the highest increase, with 107.046 visitors, or a 59.07 percent rise, from 67.296 in the same period of the previous year. 

The Bali tourism office has set a target to receive 4.4 million foreign tourists this year. 

The head of Balis Tourism Office, Anak Agung Yuniartha Putra, recently expressed his optimism that with an average number of visits at around 350 thousand per month, the target will be achieved.

Last year, Bali attracted 4.001 million foreign tourists, up 6.24 percent, from 3.76 million recorded in the previous year and surpassing 2015s target of four million foreign visitors.

During the January to July 2016 period, the total number of foreign tourist arrivals in Bali reached 2.75 million or up 19.92 percent, from 2.98 million during the same period last year.

Of the total figure, 2.71 million tourists landed at the Ngurah Rai Airport, and 40.674 arrived at seaports, Head of the Central Statistics Agency of Bali Adi Nugroho stated recently.

Most of the foreign tourists, around 65 percent of the total number, are attracted by the local culture, while the rest are interested in Balis beautiful panorama.

The number of foreign tourists from seven countries showed a significant increase during the first seven months of this year. 

The largest in number were those from Australia, followed by China, Japan, Britain, India and Malaysia.

A total of 645,730 Australians spent their holidays in Bali during the January-July 2016 period, up 13.89 percent from 566,983 during the same period last year.

The number of tourists from China reached 564,526, up 33.48 percent, from 422,022; Japan, 127,276 (up 2.60 percent, from 124,051); the United Kingdom, 120,476 (up 40.05 percent, from 86,024); the United States, 98,594 (up 31.61 percent, from 74,911); and France, 89,161 (up 27.36 percent, from 70,008).

The number of tourists from Malaysia visiting Bali dropped by 8.02 percent, from 111,001 to 102,098; South Korea, by 5.84 percent, from 89,394 to 84,177; and Singapore, by 6.63 percent, from 83,544 to 78,077.

A survey by a credit card issuer entitled "Asia Pacific Destinations Index (APDI)" said Bali is one of the most popular destinations in Southeast Asia and it is to be visited by more than 7 million foreign tourists with spending of around US$11 billion in 2016.

Earlier, in its December 2015 edition, the New York-based Travel+Leisure Magazine placed Bali in the second place with a score of 88.98 in the ratings of the worlds best islands.

Galapagos Islands of Ecuador was in the top with the highest score of 90.82, and Maldives in the third rank with a score of 88.53.

"I am very proud of Bali for being selected as one of the worlds best islands," Tourism Minister Arief Yahya commented in early January 216.

Besides, Bali has also become a favorite place for MICE (meeting, incentive, convention and exhibition) tourism, thanks to the security and convenience it offers to the visitors.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106758/bali-becomes-more-popular-among-indian-tourists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> the so called local products, errr
> 
> if you driving Kijang or Inova or Ayla or Agya, that's your local products actually
> 
> the same thing with Zyrex, Advant, Panasonic and other



I only know Zyrex.

About the cars... Well, they are still under the Jap's brand, right?


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> I only know Zyrex.
> 
> About the cars... Well, they are still under the Jap's brand, right?



actually the owner Indonesian company


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> actually the owner Indonesian company


What I'm trying to say is, the cars and their local factories (Astra, Auto2000) are still under the flag of the main automakers, which are Japanese... aren't they?

Enlighten me, ma'am...


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> What I'm trying to say is, the cars and their local factories (Astra, Auto2000) are still under the flag of the main automakers, which are Japanese... aren't they?
> 
> Enlighten me, ma'am...



no, the owner is still Indonesian which hold the largest share in equity stocks, the flag is borrowed ones under joint co-production and partnerships. The quality production and finishing is so different with the "true" Japanese made cars, so sub standards if i may frankly

everything about ASTRA is actually Indonesian

https://www.astra.co.id/Profile/About-Astra/Astra-Organization-Structure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> no, the owner is still Indonesian which hold the largest share in equity stocks, the flag is borrowed ones under joint co-production and partnerships. The quality production and finishing is so different with the "true" Japanese made cars, so sub standards if i may frankly
> 
> everything about ASTRA is actually Indonesian
> 
> https://www.astra.co.id/Profile/About-Astra/Astra-Organization-Structure



I see...

That is why I said that I hope the success of local snack-maker titans can be duplicated by ANY GENUINE local product.


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> I see...
> 
> That is why I said that I hope the success of local snack-maker titans can be duplicated by ANY GENUINE local product.



well actually i don't bother about the brands, as long as they got the quality upright and can be competitive in price and services


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> well actually i don't bother about the brands, as long as they got the quality upright and can be competitive in price and services


*
BIGGER* support and seriousness, are all they need.

This topic makes me wanna ask about Pertamina...

Once again, enlighten me, ma'am..


----------



## ahojunk

*Indonesia to host first Indian Ocean Rim Association summit*
Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Sun, September 18 2016 | 05:36 pm






_*Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) cofounder Jusuf Wanandi (right) and the deputy chief of mission of Chinese Embassy, Sun Weide (left), speak at a Conference on Indonesian Foreign Policy at Kasablanka Hall, South Jakarta, Saturday.(JP/Donny Fernando)*_


Indonesia will host the first Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) summit in Jakarta on March 7, 2017, the Foreign Ministry's Director General for Asia-Pacific and African affairs, Desra Percaya has confirmed.

During the first summit, IORA member states will sign the final IORA Concord, which aims to strengthen economic and strategic cooperation among the 21 countries bordering the Indian Ocean, Desra said on the sidelines of the 2016 Conference on Indonesian Foreign Policy.

"The process of drafting the concord is continuing and will be followed up by an IORA ministerial meeting in October in Nusa Dua, Bali," Desra told journalists.

The decision to hold the first IORA Summit in Jakarta was made at the September 2015 IORA senior officials meeting in Padang, West Sumatra, where the countries agreed to convene at least four times to discuss the drafting of the concord before the summit in March.

Besides maximizing the potential of trade, investment and economic cooperation in the region, the IORA Concord also aims to address non-traditional issues, such as illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing, human trafficking, drug trafficking, illegal migration and piracy.

The IORA initiating states are countries bordering the Indian Ocean, namely Australia, Bangladesh, Comoros, India, Indonesia, Iran, Kenya, Madagascar, Malaysia, Mauritius, Mozambique, Oman, Seychelles, South Africa, Singapore, Somalia, Sri Lanka, Tanzania, Thailand, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen. Indonesia is the chair of IORA in the period 2015-2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hari ini Murdaya Poo ikut tax amnesty.. njir, langsung loncat...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia to Break World`s Top 7 Economies by 2030*








*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta -* Former Indonesian vice president Boediono said that Indonesia's economy could break into world’s 7 largest economies by 2030, citing a minimum of 7 percent annual economic growth.

“We can achieve a 7 percent annual economic growth provided that considerable productivity [can also be achieved],” he said during his opening speech in the celebration of 55 years of PT Pembangunan Jaya on Monday, September 19, 2016.

According to Boediono, the government must maintain productivity as it could have an impact on economic, social and political realms. He named three main factors affecting productivity, namely business environment, demography, and technology.

Business environment encompasses the broadest scope, in which political and macroeconomic stability are crucial, he said. “The role of authorities and the government is to maintain macroeconomic [stability] which must be supported by political stability.”

Demographic growth also plays a crucial role in improving productivity. According to him, urbanization is a double-edged sword. It is a source of improved productivity, indicating high economic activity in a region.

“But, if population growth is not supported by employment opportunities, good infrastructure, it could be a catastrophe, unemployment rate [could] rise,” said Boediono.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...Break-Worlds-Top-7-Economies-by-2030-Boediono

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

Good news for West sumatera province...

*Saudi & Qatar Berminat Garap Wisata Terpadu Sumbar Lebih Rp1 Triliun*






Pantai Kota Padang
Reuters/Darren Whiteside
Bisnis.com, PADANG - Investor asal Timur Tengah, tepatnya dari Arab Saudi dan Qatar menyatakan minat untuk menggarap potensi Kawasan Wisata Terpadu (KWT) Sumatra Barat dengan potensi investasi di atas Rp1 triliun.

Kepala Dinas Kebudayaan dan Pariwisata Kota Padang Medi Iswandi menyebutkan sudah ada ketertarikan dari investor asal Timur Tengah untuk menggarap kawasan wisata kota Padang hingga kawasan Mandeh di Kabupaten Pesisir Selatan.

“Awalnya KWT Gunung Padang seluas 400 hektare (Ha), tetapi investor minta lebih luas lagi. Maka dipadukan dengan Kawasan Mandeh, jadi 10.000 Ha lebih,” katanya kepada _Bisnis.com_, Senin (19/9/2016).

Menurutnya, karena terbatasnya areal KWT Gunung Padang, maka Pemprov Sumbar menggabungkan pengembangannya bersama kawasan Mandeh di Pesisir Selatan. Apalagi jarak Padang – Mandeh hanya 1 jam perjalanan darat.

Adapun, KWT Gunung Padang meliputi Pantai Muaro Lasak, Danau Cimpago, Muaro Padang, Batang Arau, Pantai Air Manis, Taman Siti Nurbaya Gunung Padang, hingga Kota Tua Padang dengan area sekitar 400 hektare.

Kawasan itu dipadukan dengan Kawasan Mandeh yang meliputi wisata bahari terpadu, wisata pulau, terumbu karang, menyelam, hutan mangrove, dan objek-objek wisata lainnya, dengan nama KWT Sumbar.

Medi mengungkapkan, sebelumnya investor asal Qatar sudah menyatakan kesediaan menggarap kawasan Gunung Padang. Namun, belum ditentukan berapa nilai investasi yang ditanamkan untuk kawasan itu.

Menurutnya, potensi investasi yang bisa dikembangkan antara lain pembangunan hotel dan resort, pengembangan wahana permainan, infrastruktur kawasan wisata, jasa, serta pembangkit energi.

“Kami belum merinci, tetapi perkiraan awal termasuk dengan kawasan Mandeh, total potensi investasi di atas Rp1 triliun,” ujarnya.

Wakil Gubernur Sumbar Nasrul Abit mengatakan pemda setempat membuka diri terhadap investasi pengembangan pariwisata di sejumlah daerah. Apalagi, seluruh kabupaten/kota di Sumbar memiliki potensi wisata unggulan.

“Investasi terutama untuk penunjang kegiatan pariwisata, seperti perhotelan. Di Sumbar masih timpang. Hotel masih didominasi di Padang dan Bukittinggi,” katanya.

Dia mengatakan, pemda setempat mendorong pemerataan pembangunan hotel di daerah itu, dengan memprioritaskan investasi di kawasan wisata yang tengah berkembang dan minim infrastruktur penunjang.

Daerah potensial itu, seperti Mandeh di Pesisir Selatan, Solok Selatan, Tanah Datar, Agam, Limapuluh Kota, Sijunjung, dan Dharmasraya. Nasrul mengungkapkan pariwisata adalah kunci pengembangan ekonomi Sumbar pada masa depan, mengingat minimnya potensi sumber daya alam daerah itu.

Makanya, investasi sektor pariwisata menjadi prioritas, selain infrastruktur, industri pengolahan, dan panas bumi dan energi terbarukan.

Bisnis.com


----------



## ahojunk

MarveL said:


> *Indonesia to Break World`s Top 7 Economies by 2030*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta -* Former Indonesian vice president Boediono said that Indonesia's economy could break into world’s 7 largest economies by 2030, citing a minimum of 7 percent annual economic growth.
> 
> “We can achieve a 7 percent annual economic growth provided that considerable productivity [can also be achieved],” he said during his opening speech in the celebration of 55 years of PT Pembangunan Jaya on Monday, September 19, 2016.
> 
> According to Boediono, the government must maintain productivity as it could have an impact on economic, social and political realms. He named three main factors affecting productivity, namely business environment, demography, and technology.
> 
> Business environment encompasses the broadest scope, in which political and macroeconomic stability are crucial, he said. “The role of authorities and the government is to maintain macroeconomic [stability] which must be supported by political stability.”
> 
> Demographic growth also plays a crucial role in improving productivity. According to him, urbanization is a double-edged sword. It is a source of improved productivity, indicating high economic activity in a region.
> 
> “But, if population growth is not supported by employment opportunities, good infrastructure, it could be a catastrophe, unemployment rate [could] rise,” said Boediono.
> 
> http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...Break-Worlds-Top-7-Economies-by-2030-Boediono


.
This is very good news for Indonesia.

As an outsider, I think Widodo is doing well as President. He deserves the credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*THE WALL STREET JOURNAL*
TECH
*Indonesia Plans to Bill Google for Back Taxes and Fines*
Tax agency says Alphabet Inc. unit owes up to $380 million and Indonesia will pursue taxes from as far back as 2011





A sticker reading 'Review us on Google' is pictured at a smartphone shop in Ambassador Mall in Jakarta, Indonesia. The nation’s tax authority said they plan to bill Google up to $380 million in back taxes and fines. PHOTO: BEAWIHARTA/REUTERS

By RESTY WORO YUNIAR
Sept. 19, 2016 10:59 a.m. ET

JAKARTA, Indonesia—*Indonesia’s tax agency plans to bill Alphabet Inc.’s Google unit for up to $380 million in back taxes and fines that the search giant allegedly owes from 2015.*

Muhammad Haniv, head of the tax office’s special cases unit, said in an interview that a team of four tax investigators met with Google’s Indonesian unit Monday, the latest escalation in a growing dispute between government and the technology firm. He said they discussed the alleged back taxes and audit of the unit’s tax compliance records.

“If we take this case to court, Google could be fined four times the tax it owes us,” Mr. Haniv said. He added that Indonesia will also pursue taxes from as far back as 2011, when Google first established a presence in the country. “Now we are still investigating them,” he said.

A Google spokesman confirmed the meeting and said that the company “has been and will continue to cooperate with the government and (has) paid all applicable taxes in Indonesia.”

Mr. Haniv said Indonesian tax authorities believe that Google’s regional headquarters in Singapore, *Google Asia Pacific Pte. Ltd., owes about $76 million in income and value-added taxes on the profit it earned from Indonesian advertisers last year.* In an interview, Mr. Haniv said *investigators estimated that Google Asia Pacific’s total revenue from Indonesia last year reached up to $455 million, generating some $152 million in profit.*

Tax authorities say that Google Indonesia operates only as what it describes as an event organizer for the Singapore operation, Google Asia Pacific. The Singapore unit handles all the contracts from Indonesian advertisers and pays all of Google Indonesia’s expenses, adding an additional 8% that is booked as the Indonesian business’s profit, Mr. Haniv said.

Mr. Haniv said this amount is tiny compared with the revenue generated by Google Asia Pacific from advertisers, and said *this practice is “unfair and against the law.*”

“We will move forward with the investigation,” Mr. Haniv said. “We are not willing to let them drain our (digital advertising) income but pay on a little tax.”

Google declined to comment on Mr. Haniv’s specific allegations.

*Tax authorities said that last year Google and Facebook collected 70% of Indonesia’s total digital advertising revenue of $830 million*, and the government has been pressing for more tax revenue from the business for several months. Indonesia is struggling to meet its tax collection target of $117 billion this year to fund President Joko Widodo’s plans to modernize and expand the country’s infrastructure. An amnesty program introduced earlier this year has gotten off to a slow start, raising $1.73 billion of its $12.5 billion target as of Sept. 16.

Indonesia’s move also comes amid growing scrutiny into the tax affairs of big-name tech firms. In late August, the European Union’s antitrust regulator demanded that Ireland recoup roughly $14.5 billion of unpaid taxes accumulated over more than a decade by Apple Inc., saying that rules prohibit government from helping companies gain advantages over their competitors.

Mr. Haniv said that Indonesia’s tax investigators will next examine Facebook’s tax records.

Write to Resty Woro Yuniar at restyworo.yuniar@wsj.com

http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesia-plans-to-bill-google-for-back-taxes-and-fines-1474297142

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Gov have no direct influance on BI' policy to maintain and manage forex. With increasing capital inflow that we experience amid Tax Amnesty program, BI can definitely push IDR up against USD, if they choose to do so. Yet they choose to float IDR at 13.xxx range to stabilize and keep IDR competitive to support export. And by doing so, we manage to shore up our foreign exchange reserve.
> 
> View attachment 335267
> 
> 
> 
> 17 September 2016
> View attachment 335265
> 
> Klo liat pergerakannya perhari, bakal lebih dari 1000T sampe akhir bulan september harta yang mungkin dideklarasi.


Hope for the best bro!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

patu said:


> Hope for the best bro!



10 hari sebelum september berakhir udah tembus 1000T, kayaknya akhir september malah bisa tembus 2000T untuk deklarasinya. Klo repatriasi masih butuh waktu...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Ndak apa2 bro bukankah sebuah langkah maju jauh lebh berarti daripada sebuah kondisi stagnan?


----------



## Bennedict

INKA Ready to Export Electric Diesel Train to Sri Lanka




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The National Train Industry (INKA) has prepared to export electric diesel trains worth US$70 million dolar to Sri Lanka.

"We need only to bid our offer. We have met the requirements," said Finance & HRM Director of INKA, Mohamad Nur Sodiq.

Sodiq added that Sri Lanka is a new export market for INKA in the South Asia.

*Previously, the country is known to rely only to India for such product. INKA has managed to export 150 cars to Bangladesh in the first stage. It is set to send 250 more in the second stage.
Other than Bangladesh, INKA has exported trains to Singapore, Malaysia, Philippines, Thailand, Australia, and North African countries. 
"In the near future, we will penetrate Myanmar and Sri Lanka's market," said Sodiq.
-
-
-
Singapore Has Rp2,600tn of Indonesians` Assets



*
TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani said that the total amount of Indonesians’ assets parked in Singapore stands at Rp2,600 trillion *(US$200 billion)*, accounting for *80 percent* of the total Indonesians’ assets parked overseas.

*“A study conducted by an international consultant reveals that of US$250 billion of Indonesians’ assets parked overseas, about US$200 billion is parked in Singapore,”* Sri Mulyani said during a judicial review of Law No. 11/2016 on Tax Amnesty at the Constitutional Court in Jakarta on Tuesday, September 20, 2016.

Of the total assets parked in Singapore, Sri revealed that the Rp650 trillion (US$50 billion) was non-investable assets. She added that the position of financial assets in foreign countries stood at Rp2,800 trillion (US$215.3 billion) in the first quarter of 2016, based on data from Bank Indonesia (BI).

During the judicial review of the tax amnesty law, Sri Mulyani, who represented the government, rejected the judicial review request and declared that the request had no legal basis. She claimed that the Constitutional Court had set five cumulative requirements to file a judicial review against a law. However, the requesters were able to meet only one requirement.

“The requester [of the judicial review] only managed to meet one requirement, namely having a constitutional right to be treated equally before the law. Meanwhile, four other requirements have not been met,” Sri said.

The next hearing has been scheduled on Wednesday, September 28, 2016, in which the requesters will present their expert witness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> *“A study conducted by an international consultant reveals that of US$250 billion of Indonesians’ assets parked overseas, about US$200 billion is parked in Singapore,”* Sri Mulyani said during a judicial review of Law No. 11/2016 on Tax Amnesty at the Constitutional Court in Jakarta on Tuesday, September 20, 2016.



Singapore's economy is only around $250 Billion. If Indonesia success to repatriate most of our parked assets there, Sing economy will deffinitely suffer or even collapse.



patu said:


> Ndak apa2 bro bukankah sebuah langkah maju jauh lebh berarti daripada sebuah kondisi stagnan?


Bukan cuma nggak apa2 bung, komen saya itu memancarkan optimisme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Singapore's economy is only around $250 Billion. If Indonesia success to repatriate most of our park assets there, Sing economy will deffinitely suffer or even collapse.



the counts is not as simple as that, Indonesian people is just parking their money into Singapore financial institution in which get managed into investment funds and spread elsewhere around the world under name of Sg investment including Indonesia itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> the counts is not as simple as that, Indonesian people is just parking their money into Singapore financial institution in which get managed into investment funds and spread elsewhere around the world under name of Sg investment including Indonesia itself



Indeed. Part of the reason why such and such thing happen is because Sg have a much more developed financial institutions. They also act as a tax heaven that attract a lot of Indonesian tax evaders. But plans to face Singapore financial hegemon is underway. Tax amnesty is only a gate opener for further steps such as reducing income tax and opening tax heaven of our own.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indeed. Part of the reason why such and such thing happen is because Sg have a much more develop financial institutions. They are also a tax heaven that attract a lot of Indonesian tax evaders. But plans to face Singapore financial hegemon is underway. Tax amnesty is only a gate opener for further steps such as reducing income tax and opening tax heaven of our own.



the thing is, we had millions SME like bakso shops, Warung Sate and other streets vendor type still unregistered and covering themselves under guise of Wong Cilik and reject to pay their tax, although they can get hundred millions rupiah profit just for a month operation. Although they get the same benefit like us the true citizen who paid their income tax from gov, like free education for their children, healthcare and other facilities.

i am much despise them to the core

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Singapore's economy is only around $250 Billion. If Indonesia success to repatriate most of our park assets there, Sing economy will deffinitely suffer or even collapse.
> 
> 
> Bukan cuma nggak apa2 bung, komen saya itu memancarkan optimisme


Thanks bung. Kita memiliki motive yg sama.


----------



## skyhigh88

madokafc said:


> the thing is, we had millions SME like bakso shops, Warung Sate and other streets vendor type still unregistered and covering themselves under guise of Wong Cilik and reject to pay their tax, although they can get hundred millions rupiah profit just for a month operation. Although they get the same benefit like us the true citizen who paid their income tax from gov, like free education for their children, healthcare and other facilities.
> 
> i am much despise them to the core



I completely agree with you. All citizens should contribute to the country by paying their taxes accordingly, not only rich people and big businesses. Indonesia has a very small number of tax payers compared to the working population and this is a big problem.

Paying taxes will also give the people a sense of belonging, so the people can appreciate good outcome that the government has given and not vandalize nor destroy them because they will know that it comes from their own money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> the thing is, we had millions SME like bakso shops, Warung Sate and other streets vendor type still unregistered and covering themselves under guise of Wong Cilik and reject to pay their tax, although they can get hundred millions rupiah profit just for a month operation. Although they get the same benefit like us the true citizen who paid their income tax from gov, like free education for their children, healthcare and other facilities.
> 
> i am much despise them to the core


I see and agree with you to activate the whole nation's potential, especially the small medium and unrecord wealthy. 
I have seen many many small unrecord assets from those " who are recorded as the poor family" from those always get the goverment's fund to raise their uneconomic activity. But for these all happen becouse of our unmotivation agent or the dirty politicion motive.
Hope these like practict being decrease,
Be zero.


----------



## skyhigh88

*GE Future of Electricity Summit Convenes Industry Players to Support Indonesia’s 35 GW Program*
GE | 2 hours ago
Stockhouse


GE Future of Electricity Summit Convenes Industry Players to Support Indonesia’s 35 GW Program
GE reaffirms commitment and investment to meet Indonesian power generation needs
GE and Barata Indonesia sign Memorandum of Understanding to collaborate on local manufacturing
Summit convenes business and government leaders to accelerate progress in support of Indonesia’s 21st century energy agenda
GE (NYSE:GE), in association with the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KADIN), hosted today the Future of Electricity Summit. Alongside the summit, *GE and Barata Indonesia signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to collaborate on manufacturing parts and provide services for GE’s aero derivatives, heavy duty gas turbines, boilers for coal-fired power plants and renewable energy solutions.* In addition, GE committed to support a technology pilot that *aims to accelerate rural electrification across Indonesia*, a key priority of the Indonesian Government’s poverty alleviation program.

“*We are pleased to collaborate with GE Indonesia on manufacturing parts and provide services for GE’s aero derivatives, heavy duty gas turbines, boilers for coal-fired power plants and renewable energy solutions,” said Silmy Karim, CEO PT Barata Indonesia.* “This is a strategic milestone for PT Barata Indonesia to become a world class engineering procurement company.”

During the summit, business and government leaders discussed the digital transformation of the electricity sector and how digital solutions, now commercially available, can improve power generation and distribution across Indonesia. These digital solutions are expected to deliver improved efficiencies, reduce energy costs and provide greater access to electricity. On the policy side, summit participants discussed a range of key regulatory issues including human capital and tariffs.

*“GE continues to expand the local content in our solutions that we bring to the country, and the collaboration with Barata Indonesia is part of this commitment,” Steve Bolze*, president and CEO of GE Power said. *“We applaud President Joko Widodo’s commitment to increase the country’s electrification rate and the tremendous economic opportunity he is creating for Indonesia.* We share his progressive vision that access to electricity is foundational to economic growth, job creation and significant advances in quality of life.”

Summit participants also discussed GE’s collaboration with PLN, several of which were completed in six months after initial discussions. In June of this year, GE brought on-line a 100 MW mobile plant in Gorontalo, as part of Indonesia’s 35 GW program. Most recently, GE worked with PLN Batam to commission the first of eight projects, a 50MW plant using GE’s TM2500 Fast Power solution in Jeranjang, Lombok.

GE also announced its commitment to fund a pilot project in Eastern Indonesia to showcase technology which can help electrify remote villages. This pilot is in support of the government’s *Bright Indonesia program which aims to electrify more than 12,600 villages. The program will deploy digitally-enabled hybrid power solutions.* GE is also testing this hybrid technology in India and Africa.

“Access to electricity is a basic human right,” said Steve Bolze. “We recognize the challenge ahead and welcome the opportunity to work with the Indonesian government and PLN to bring to market the most innovative solutions available for this unique and important region.”

GE has been a development partner with Indonesia for over 70 years and employs approximately 1,300 employees across the country. Today, greater than 30% of Indonesia’s power generation installed base is powered by GE technology. These power generation solutions include mobile power plants, affordable fossil fuel-based generation, combined cycle gas and aero derivative turbines, reciprocating engines and renewable energy solutions that offer long-term sustainability.

Read more at *http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...ers-to-support-indonesias#oiLYWtJ0d2KH42IM.99*


----------



## CountStrike

*S Korea to explore halal food market in Indonesia*
Rabu, 21 September 2016 14:27 WIB | 339 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The South Korean Ministry of Agriculture, Food and Rural Affairs, through the Korea Agro-Fisheries and Food Trade Corporation, will explore the possibility of entering the halal food market in Indonesia.

Lee Kyu Baek from the Korea Agro-Fisheries and Food Trade Corporation made the statement in Jakarta, Tuesday, during a press conference about the upcoming Korean Festival, scheduled to begin on Sep 30.

As a part of the month-long festival, the Trade Corporation will hold a Korean food fair themed Safe and Healthy Lifestyle with Premium K-Food from 6 to 9 October.

"This effort is being made to increase the demand for Korean foods, as well as heightening its recognition in Indonesia," he said.

Lee further explained that the halal food industry in Korea is still small, which is why the Korean government has launched a Moslem friendly policy to ensure the convenience of Moslem tourists who come to visit. 

It has been reported that some 740,000 Moslem tourists have visited South Korea, as of last year, and the Indonesia K-Food Fair 2016 event is seeking to further promote both Korean cuisine and tourism to the Indonesian public. 

The cuisine-based fair will be divided into two segments, one being an export conference, scheduled to be held at the Ritz-Carlton Hotel on Oct 6 and 7.

"We will be holding a seminar in which representatives from Korea will explain halal policies, as well as the steps to obtain halal certification in detail," he said.

The business-to-business conference will see 20 Korean exhibitors and 40 Indonesian buyers participating, he remarked. 

In addition, a consumer experience event (B2C) will be held in Kota Kasablanka from October 8 to 9, where visitors can taste traditional Korean foods being promoted in separate halal, easy products and healthy food zones.(*)


----------



## skyhigh88

INDONESIA
*Vestas to supply Indonesia's first wind projects*
20 September 2016 
by Sara Ver-Bruggen 
Wind Power Monthly






Vestas' V126 turbines will be used at the Jeneponto 1 site

DENMARK: *Vestas is to supply turbines for a 60MW wind farm in Indonesia,* following the signing of a power purchase agreement (PPA) with government-owned electricity company PLN, by a consortium that includes the turbine supplier.

*Equis, a Singapore-based investment fund group financing renewable and conventional energy projects in Asia-Pacific, is leading the consortium.* At the signing, Vestas also signed a conditional agreement to supply wind turbines for the project.

*The wind farm will be built in the South Sulawesi province.* It is the second Indonesian wind project announced that will use Vestas turbines.

*Earlier this year Asia Green Capital confirmed that the turbine maker is the engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractor on the 62MW Jeneponto 1 wind project*, which is also being built in South Sulawesi.

Asia Green Capital is still negotiating its PPA with PLN for this project but expects to sign by the end of October.

*Construction of Jeneponto 1 site is expected to start before the end of 2016 and use ten Vestas V126-3.3MW and nine Vestas V117-3.3MW turbines.*

The Indonesian government has set itself a target of 35GW of additional energy capacity, as the country has one of the lowest electricity supply levels in the world, with more than 15% of the population without access to electricity.

Of this amount *renewable energy must supply around 23%, equivalent to 8GW, by 2020.* Wind and solar photovoltaics are both competitive with conventional fuel.

Asia Green Capital is one of the largest independent power producers (IPP) in Indonesia, along with UPC Renewables, and is the only IPP developing projects in south-east Asia's main economies, including Thailand, the Philippines and Vietnam.

http://www.windpowermonthly.com/article/1409408/vestas-supply-indonesias-first-wind-projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta Today









September 22, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## afiq0110

skyhigh88 said:


> INDONESIA
> *Vestas to supply Indonesia's first wind projects*
> 20 September 2016
> by Sara Ver-Bruggen
> Wind Power Monthly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vestas' V126 turbines will be used at the Jeneponto 1 site
> 
> DENMARK: *Vestas is to supply turbines for a 60MW wind farm in Indonesia,* following the signing of a power purchase agreement (PPA) with government-owned electricity company PLN, by a consortium that includes the turbine supplier.
> 
> *Equis, a Singapore-based investment fund group financing renewable and conventional energy projects in Asia-Pacific, is leading the consortium.* At the signing, Vestas also signed a conditional agreement to supply wind turbines for the project.
> 
> *The wind farm will be built in the South Sulawesi province.* It is the second Indonesian wind project announced that will use Vestas turbines.
> 
> *Earlier this year Asia Green Capital confirmed that the turbine maker is the engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractor on the 62MW Jeneponto 1 wind project*, which is also being built in South Sulawesi.
> 
> Asia Green Capital is still negotiating its PPA with PLN for this project but expects to sign by the end of October.
> 
> *Construction of Jeneponto 1 site is expected to start before the end of 2016 and use ten Vestas V126-3.3MW and nine Vestas V117-3.3MW turbines.*
> 
> The Indonesian government has set itself a target of 35GW of additional energy capacity, as the country has one of the lowest electricity supply levels in the world, with more than 15% of the population without access to electricity.
> 
> Of this amount *renewable energy must supply around 23%, equivalent to 8GW, by 2020.* Wind and solar photovoltaics are both competitive with conventional fuel.
> 
> Asia Green Capital is one of the largest independent power producers (IPP) in Indonesia, along with UPC Renewables, and is the only IPP developing projects in south-east Asia's main economies, including Thailand, the Philippines and Vietnam.
> 
> http://www.windpowermonthly.com/article/1409408/vestas-supply-indonesias-first-wind-projects



Is there anyone can help me to compare the potential of of ricky elson wind mill compare to the one we import... we should focus our effort to support our researcher rather than keep buying foreign products... such a pity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*State-owned firm to manufacture GE Power products in Indonesia*

Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, September 22 2016 | 09:27 am



A worker prepares train components produced by state-owned firm PT Barata Indonesia in Gresik, East Java, on Aug. 25. The parts are to be exported to a number of countries, including the US, Mexico and Canada. Barata has signed an MoU with US giant General Electric (GE) on the manufacturing of power-related products.(Antara/ Moch Asim)


State-owned enterprise PT Barata Indonesia has signed an MoU with US giant General Electric (GE) to manufacture the company’s power-related products.

Barata Indonesia president director Silmy Karim said the company would manufacture parts for gas turbines, boilers for coal-fired power plants and renewable energy products and would also provide maintenance services for those products.

"We are pleased to collaborate with GE; this is a strategic milestone for Barata Indonesia to become a world class engineering procurement company," Silmy said in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Barata Indonesia and GE had already cooperated on the manufacture of train components for GE and had worked together for 15 years, he added.

GE Power CEO Stever Bolze welcomed the agreement, saying it would be beneficial for both companies.

"It [Barata Indonesia] is a great company, it is on a lot of business for GE, and we believe as we continue to build out here for GE Power, we can utilize their capabilities do more work for us," he told _The Jakarta Post _after the signing of the MoU. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

CountStrike said:


> *State-owned firm to manufacture GE Power products in Indonesia*
> 
> Anton Hermansyah
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Thu, September 22 2016 | 09:27 am
> 
> 
> 
> A worker prepares train components produced by state-owned firm PT Barata Indonesia in Gresik, East Java, on Aug. 25. The parts are to be exported to a number of countries, including the US, Mexico and Canada. Barata has signed an MoU with US giant General Electric (GE) on the manufacturing of power-related products.(Antara/ Moch Asim)
> 
> 
> State-owned enterprise PT Barata Indonesia has signed an MoU with US giant General Electric (GE) to manufacture the company’s power-related products.
> 
> Barata Indonesia president director Silmy Karim said the company would manufacture parts for gas turbines, boilers for coal-fired power plants and renewable energy products and would also provide maintenance services for those products.
> 
> "We are pleased to collaborate with GE; this is a strategic milestone for Barata Indonesia to become a world class engineering procurement company," Silmy said in Jakarta on Wednesday.
> 
> Barata Indonesia and GE had already cooperated on the manufacture of train components for GE and had worked together for 15 years, he added.
> 
> GE Power CEO Stever Bolze welcomed the agreement, saying it would be beneficial for both companies.
> 
> "It [Barata Indonesia] is a great company, it is on a lot of business for GE, and we believe as we continue to build out here for GE Power, we can utilize their capabilities do more work for us," he told _The Jakarta Post _after the signing of the MoU. (bbn)


I am really hope that under the Silmi Karim's leadership Pt Barata could be transform into modern and profesional firm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

afiq0110 said:


> Is there anyone can help me to compare the potential of of ricky elson wind mill compare to the one we import... we should focus our effort to support our researcher rather than keep buying foreign products... such a pity



So far i know...the ricky's wind farm design is in micro or medium type of wind farm. For a higher power scale of windfarm, ricky should design the bigger one.
While installing the imported one, i agree to support ricky to build big wind farm.



CountStrike said:


> *State-owned firm to manufacture GE Power products in Indonesia*
> 
> Anton Hermansyah
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Thu, September 22 2016 | 09:27 am
> 
> 
> 
> A worker prepares train components produced by state-owned firm PT Barata Indonesia in Gresik, East Java, on Aug. 25. The parts are to be exported to a number of countries, including the US, Mexico and Canada. Barata has signed an MoU with US giant General Electric (GE) on the manufacturing of power-related products.(Antara/ Moch Asim)
> 
> 
> State-owned enterprise PT Barata Indonesia has signed an MoU with US giant General Electric (GE) to manufacture the company’s power-related products.
> 
> Barata Indonesia president director Silmy Karim said the company would manufacture parts for gas turbines, boilers for coal-fired power plants and renewable energy products and would also provide maintenance services for those products.
> 
> "We are pleased to collaborate with GE; this is a strategic milestone for Barata Indonesia to become a world class engineering procurement company," Silmy said in Jakarta on Wednesday.
> 
> Barata Indonesia and GE had already cooperated on the manufacture of train components for GE and had worked together for 15 years, he added.
> 
> GE Power CEO Stever Bolze welcomed the agreement, saying it would be beneficial for both companies.
> 
> "It [Barata Indonesia] is a great company, it is on a lot of business for GE, and we believe as we continue to build out here for GE Power, we can utilize their capabilities do more work for us," he told _The Jakarta Post _after the signing of the MoU. (bbn)



Very good job for Silmy...
Then we can produce the engine for our warships and all indonesian ships.
So the ships will be an Indonesian made, excluding gun system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

Kalazan said:


> So far i know...the ricky's wind farm design is in micro or medium type of wind farm. For a higher power scale of windfarm, ricky should design the bigger one.
> While installing the imported one, i agree to support ricky to build big wind farm.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good job for Silmy...
> Then we can produce the engine for our warships and all indonesian ships.
> So the ships will be an Indonesian made, excluding gun system.



I wish that your thought could be heard by the decision maker... we need to keep our researchers for our own selves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Kalazan said:


> So far i know...the ricky's wind farm design is in micro or medium type of wind farm. For a higher power scale of windfarm, ricky should design the bigger one.
> While installing the imported one, i agree to support ricky to build big wind farm.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good job for Silmy...
> Then we can produce the engine for our warships and all indonesian ships.
> So the ships will be an Indonesian made, excluding gun system.


We as a nation need to make a great jumping metalurgy-engines know how as fast as we can that why i understand the Silmy's Job Changing/rotation from the advand Pindad Firm.
Good Job Sim!


----------



## skyhigh88

afiq0110 said:


> Is there anyone can help me to compare the potential of of ricky elson wind mill compare to the one we import... we should focus our effort to support our researcher rather than keep buying foreign products... such a pity



I agree with you that we should focus on developing our own products.

But at the end of the day it is really up to the investors to pick what they want for their projects and sadly most of the investors for this kind of projects are foreign money.

I hope the goverment and local companies can invest more in this technology


----------



## afiq0110

skyhigh88 said:


> I agree with you that we should focus on developing our own products.
> 
> But at the end of the day it is really up to the investors to pick what they want for their projects and sadly most of the investors for this kind of projects are foreign money.
> 
> I hope the goverment and local companies can invest more in this technology



Sad... but true...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia tax amnesty picks up pace, more than 100,000 join: ministry*

*



*
*Indonesian President Joko Widodo attends the opening ceremony of the G20 Summit in Hangzhou in eastern China's Zhejiang province, Sunday, Sept. 4, 2016.
*
After a slow start, *Indonesia's tax amnesty program has picked up pace with 100,000 Indonesians taking part and declaring more than $110 billion of assets*, the finance ministry said on Thursday.

Participation has surged this month, ahead of a Sept. 30 deadline to pay the smallest penalties charged for registering previously-unreported assets. Penalty rates are higher in the next two phases of the amnesty, which ends in March.

Some of Indonesia's wealthiest individuals, including Lippo Group chief executive James Riady, Inter Milan football club president Erick Thohir and Hutomo Mandala Putra - a son of the late authoritarian president Suharto - have signed up.

The participation surge is a relief for economic policymakers, some of whom fear a less than stellar amnesty would force the government to slash spending to contain a ballooning fiscal deficit.

"We are still optimistic about this program," President Joko Widodo told economists at the palace on Thursday. "I see a good move towards compliance, and in (people's) conscience that they have to pay taxes."

As of Thursday, more than 102,500 Indonesians had signed up since the July launch, and they declared 1,459 trillion rupiah ($111.50 billion) of assets.

Of that total, 483 trillion rupiah were declared overseas, and the rest at home. And of the amount declared overseas, 77.9 trillion rupiah - or 16 percent - is committed to be returned home, according to a government website giving daily updates.

Indonesians who declare assets overseas are not required to bring them home, but pay a lower penalty rate if they do.

*To date, the program has generated 35.1 trillion rupiah in revenue, or 21 percent of the government target of 165 trillion rupiah.*

Central bank governor Agus Martowardojo said a big factor in determining next year's economic growth, forecast at between 5.1-5.5 percent, would be the amnesty program's success.

"If repatriation is better, then growth will also be better," said Martowardojo, who warned parliament this month the program would only get a fraction of the government's target.

*Ferry Wong, Citi's equity strategist, this week declared Indonesia's amnesty program one of the world's most successful, forecasting that up to 2,000 trillion rupiah of assets would be declared.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Chinese company builds infrastructures in N Kalimantan*
Jumat, 23 September 2016 00:40 WIB | 1.593 Views

Nunukan, N.Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) is ready to build infrastructures in North Kalimantan province, according to a statement issued by the provincial administration on Thursday.

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on infrastructure projects has been signed by North Kalimantan Governor Irianto Lambrie and CRBC General Manager Wen Yuegang, facilitated by Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xie Fang.

The governor said the MoU is a legal umbrella to implement the first phase of the projects.

Under the MoU, CRBC will provide design, construction and financial services especially for the construction of roads and bridges.

The governor explained CRBC is the fourth largest company in China which has a lot of experiences in building Suramadu Bridge in East Java and Tayan Bridge in West Kalimantan, among others.

He said the company has contributed to the enhancement of relations between the two countries in the fields of trade, economy and culture.

The governor expressed the hope that the MoU would create a wider chance to invest in the construction of other infrastructure projects in North Kalimantan.(*)


----------



## Kalazan

*Astra Otoparts resmi operasikan pabrik Purwakarta*








JAKARTA. Produsen komponen otomotif PT Astra Otoparts Tbk (AUTO) dan Bridgestone Astra Indonesia resmi mengoperasikan pabrik produk anti vibrasi.

Bridgestone Astra Indonesia merupakan perusahaan patungan antara Astra Otoparts dan Bridgestone Corporation Japan yang didirikan pada tahun lalu. Sebagai perwujudan kerjasama, perusahaan patungan ini membangun pabrik di Kampung Nagrok, Purwakarta pada Desember 2015. Pembangunan pabrik telah rampung pada Juni 2016.

Presiden Direktur Astra Otoparts Hamdhani Dzulkarnaen Salim mengatakan, pabrik mulai berproduksi bertahap dari bulan april. "Jadi masih kecil total tahun ini, hanya 200.000 unit setahun," kata Hamdani, Jumat (23/9)

Pabrik yang dibangun di atas lahan seluas 2 hektare ini menelan investasi Rp 115 miliar. Kapasitas awal sektiar 5 juta unit per tahun. Pabrik ini memproduksi anti vibration product (AVP) untuk kendaraan roda empat berupa engine mounts, bumber rubber, support rubber, suspension bush dan exhaust mounts untuk pasar _original equipment manufacturer_ (OEM) dan _original equipment for spareparts_.

Produk tersebut untuk memenuhi kebutuhan Toyota Sienta, Astra Toyota Calya, dan Astra Daihatsu Sigra. Rencananya, tahun 2018, kapasitas produksi akan dimaksimalkan menjadi sekitar 9 juta produk per tahun.

Sepanjang semester I 2016, Astra Otoparts berhasil mencatatkan pertumbuhan penjualan 12,42%_ year on year_ Rp 6,43 triliun. Laba tahun berjalan anak usaha grup Astra ini masih naik 43% yoy menjadi Rp 205,19 miliar. Namun, meningkatnya bagi dari laba tahun berjalan yang harus diatribusikan untuk kepentingan non pengendali yakni mencapai Rp 53 miliar menyebabkan laba bersih perseroan stagnan di posisi Rp 152 miliar.

Pendapatan AUTO terdiri dari penjualan domestik dan penjualan ekspor. Penjualan ekspor selama enam bulan pertama tahun ini mencapai Rp 700,16 miliar, naik 20% dari periode yang sama tahun lalu. Sementara penjualan domestik tercatat Rp 3,6 triliun, naik 13,3% yoy.

Permintaan dari sektor pabrikan meningkat seiring dengan peningkatan permintaan atas beberapa model baru yang di-launching oleh OEM.


kontan.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Jordan promotes Indonesia`s business potential to entrepreneurs*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ndonesias-business-potential-to-entrepreneurs






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jordanian government promoted Indonesias business potential to 90 entrepreneurs from Jordan, Palestine and Iraq at a business dinner organized by the Indonesian Embassy in Amman, Jordan, on Monday night (Sept 19).

"Lets trade with and invest in Indonesia," Jordanian Deputy Prime Minister for Economic Affairs and Minister of Industry, Commerce and Supplies Jawad Al Anani said while opening the meeting, according to a statement from the Indonesian Embassy in Amman received by ANTARA News here on Wednesday.

Prominent Jordanian business leaders, chairmen of associations of businessmen/traders, several mayors, the heads of business associations, Palestinian businessmen, the chairman of the Palestinian women entrepreneurs association and Iraqi businessmen based in Jordan participated in the meeting.

Al Anani has just returned from Indonesia where he paid a courtesy call to President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and held a bilateral meeting with Indonesian Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution, Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno L.P Marsudi, and his counterpart Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita.

His visit ensured the opening of business and investment opportunities in Indonesia for Jordanian, Palestinian, and Iraqi businesses.

According to Al Anani, Indonesia is rich in natural resources and minerals, so there are many investment opportunities available.

The tourism sector is also potentially very large, and Royal Jordanian provides flights to Indonesia three times a week, which could be increased in the future.

In addition, Al Anani also encouraged Jordanian businessmen to cooperate with their Indonesian counterparts and urged them to expand their companies in Jordan.

The Jordanian, Palestinian, and Iraqi businesses expressed strong appreciation for the event.

Most of them gained a wealth of new information on Indonesia.

So far, their businesses have had traditional partners from neighboring countries in the region, several European countries, the United States, and China.

This meeting covered the needs of businesses in Jordan, Palestine, and Iraq, facilitating the expansion of these businesses with new partners from Indonesia as well as promoting Trade Expo Indonesia in Jakarta on October 12-16, 2016, and Indonesia Middle East Update on October 9-11, 2016, in Gorontalo.

*GE focuses on efficient power, renewable energy in Indonesia*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ient-power-renewable-energy-in-indonesia.html






US technology giant General Electric (GE) Power says it is committed to providing solutions that focus on efficient power plants and the development of renewable energy resources in Indonesia.

GE Power CEO Steve Bolze said the corporation offered a “digital power plant” that could increase the efficiency of gas- and coal-based power plants. While normal gas and coal power plants have an efficiency level of only 40 percent, the new technology can boost it to 48 percent.

"Even a 1 percent increase in efficiency means millions of dollars," he told _The Jakarta Post_ at the GE-Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry’s (Kadin) Future of Electricity Summit in Jakarta on Wednesday.

As for renewable energy, GE said Indonesia had huge potential in the sector and was on the right track in developing it. "We got solar, smart grids, wind turbines and micro hydropower. We are ready to bring our technologies here," Steve said.

In the 35,000-megawatt electricity program, the government aims for 25 percent of the power plants to produce renewable energy, slightly higher than that from gas-fired power plants, which is set at 24 percent. Coal fire-power plants still dominate with 50 percent.

GE's recent energy projects include the Gorontalo steam power plant, a 100 MW mobile-plant that was built in six months. The multinational corporation is also working with independent power plant developers such as Cikarang Listrindo, with which it signed a memorandum of understanding in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*August auto sales: another sign of economic recovery*
Adam Rizky Nugroho | Bareksa.com | Jakarta 
Tue, September 20 2016 | 09:45 am



Loads of cars are set to leave Astra Daihatsu Motor's assembly plant in Karawang, West Java on August 24. (Antara Photo/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Signals indicating better economic conditions in the second half of this year have appeared. After data showing a sharp increase in cement consumption in August came out, more good news has followed from the automotive sector.

The Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo) stated that car sales in August 2016 reached 96,294 units, up 6.3 percent from 90,537 units in August 2015.

The increase continued the positive trend since that began in April, moving further away from the weak conditions seen in the first three months of the year. Although sales decreased in July, that has been attributed to a seasonal slump.

Cumulative sales from January to August were at 690,808 units, up 2.9 percent from that of the same period last year. Growth in the eight month period flipped over the 19 percent drop in the January-August period in 2014.

Toyota Astra Motor (TAM) vice president director Henry Tanoto predicted the sales volume would be higher toward the end of this year. "We predict it will continue to grow close to 5 percent until the end of the year," he said as quoted by Bisnis Indonesia on Sept. 15.

*



Source: Gaikindo, Bareksa.com(Bareksa/Chart)*

*Growing optimism*

A more optimistic view came from Leonardo Henry Gavaza, an analyst at Bahana Securities "In 2017, we expect car sales volume to reach 1.1 million units, up 7 percent year-on-year," he said in a research report released on Sept. 14.

The forecast was taken by considering several factors such as the higher purchasing power—thanks to lower interest rates, mild inflation and stronger rupiah—and increased infrastructure spending, helped by tax receipts from the government’s tax amnesty program.

The increasing sales volume may be a good signal for auto producers including Astra International (ASII) and Indomobil Sukses Internasional (IMAS), which are still under pressure in the first half of 2016.

During January to June 2016, Astra recorded Rp 88.2 trillion (US$6.7 billion) in revenue, down 5 percent from the previous year at Rp 92.5 trillion. Indomobil, meanwhile, suffered even more with a 15 percent revenue fall from Rp 9.3 trillion to Rp 8 trillion.

The lower revenues were due to weakening purchasing power. Despite a higher sales volume, automotive producers posted lower sales because customers preferred low cost "green" cars (LCGC), which were cheaper than other types of autos. (ags)

*Source: Bareksa*

*Indonesia palm oil exports seen up most in almost 2 years*
Yoga Rusmana and Eko Listiyorini | Bloomberg | Jakarta 
Fri, September 23 2016 | 04:43 am



Workers plant oil palm seedlings at a palm plantation in Kapuas Hulu, West Kalimantan.(Antara/Andre)

Palm oil exports from Indonesia, the world’s largest producer, probably jumped the most in almost two years in August after China stepped up imports to meet rising demand during festivals.

Shipments climbed 20 percent to 1.92 million metric tons last month from 1.596 million tons in July, according to the median of six estimates from analysts, refiners and plantation executives compiled by Bloomberg. That would be the steepest increase since October 2014, data from the Indonesian Palm Oil Association showed.

Futures in Kuala Lumpur are trading near a five-month high on speculation that rising demand ahead of the mid-Autumn festival in China and Diwali celebrations in India will draw down inventories in Indonesia and Malaysia, which together account for 86 percent of the global supplies. Malaysian inventories slumped to the lowest in more than five years in August and output may drop 10 percent this year after El Nino cut yields in the first half.

“We’ve seen plenty of demand,” said Derom Bangun, chairman of the Indonesian Palm Oil Board. “China is buying a lot ahead of moon cake festival,” he said estimating August shipments at about 2 million tons.

Palm oil rose 0.2 percent to 2,683 ringgit ($652) a ton on Bursa Malaysia Derivatives at the midday break on Thursday. Futures reached as high as 2,728 ringgit in intraday trading on Wednesday, the highest level since April 21. Prices are up 6.2 percent this month after surging 9.1 percent in August.

Palm oil production probably rose 1.4 percent to 2.82 million tons in August from a month earlier, while inventories increased 1.1 percent to 1.9 million tons, the survey showed. The palm oil association, known as Gapki, may release August data later this month.

Return of rains over the northern region of the country helped increase production, while the southern areas remain dry, said Sahat Sinaga, executive director at the Indonesian Vegetable Oil Industry
Association.http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...l-exports-seen-up-most-in-almost-2-years.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Bank of China ‘ready’ to use RMB in Indonesia*

Ayomi Amindoni
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, September 22 2016 | 12:29 pm





Central Statistics Agency (BPS) deputy head of distribution and statistics Sasmito Hadi Wibowo says Indonesia's trade balance will benefit from the IMF's decision to include the renminbi in its basket of currencies.(kompas.com/Hendra A.Setyawan)

The Bank of China (BOC) has said it is ready to broaden the usage of renminbi (RMB) in its trade and investment activities in Indonesia in line with Beijing’s efforts to internationalize the Chinese currency.

BOC Jakarta branch manager Zhang Min said the bank could offer the full range of cross-border RMB products and services in Indonesia, such as cross-border RMB trade settlement, RMB deposits and loan facilities, RMB remittances, RMB cash exchange, global market RMB products and RMB banknotes.

"For example, BOC Jakarta has brought RMB banknotes amounting to RMB2.7 billion to the Indonesian market. In the first half of this year, our branch's cross-border RMB clearing amounted to 129.77 billion, up 387 percent from the same period in 2015," he said in Jakarta on Wednesday.

The broad usage of RMB between the two countries, he added, would reduce losses caused by US dollar exchange rate fluctuations and would help develop healthy bilateral trade and investment relations.

Sahala Lumban Gaol, a special staff member at the State-Owned Enterprises (SOE) Ministry, said import of capital goods and investment from China had increased despite decreasing trade between the two countries, as many big Chinese companies were participating in important projects in Indonesia.

He expressed his optimism that the usage of RMB would have a huge impact on Indonesian-Chinese trade. "It will reduce the cost of trade, and our dependence on the US dollar will decline in the long run," Sahala said. (ags)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Govt to Share 'Pain and Gain' in New Oil and Gas Profit Sharing Scheme*


*Jakarta.* Indonesia will introduce an improved profit-sharing scheme for contractors, in addition to eliminating taxes on exploration, as part of efforts to bolster investment in the country's ailing upstream oil and gas sector.

"We are introducing an oil and gas revenue concept based on a sliding scale," Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said a press conference on Friday (23/09).

The minister referred to a new scheme, which will be included in the revised Government Regulation 79/2010, where the state will receive a higher share of revenue when prices of oil and gas increase, but share the loss when prices go down.

According to Sri, the concept will benefit both the government and contractors, because the state will not only share the loss when the exploration fails, but also share the profit when the oil price skyrockets.

"In this new scheme, we will introduce sharing the pain and sharing the gain concept. It's fair from a risk management, revenue and benefit point of view," Sri said.

The oil and gas industry previously only recognized the "sharing the pain" concept, where government did not share the exploration risks with contractors.

This concept apparently failed to attract much-needed investment to the sector, while the country's oil production is rapidly falling.

Crude oil production in Indonesia is estimated to decline to an average of 480,000 barrels a day by 2020 from the current 800,000 bpd due to the lack of new exploration activities, Sri said.

"That's why the efforts to improve the investment climate in the upstream sector is very urgent," she said. "It is linked to the government's ability to get revenue."

Sri's comment came after the government announced a day earlier that it was removing value-added taxes on imports, import duties, domestic value-added taxes and land and building taxes on oil and gas explorers.

Beside the new profit sharing scheme and the tax incentives, the government is offering non-fiscal facilities, including investment credit, a faster depreciation calculation to reduce producers' costs and the so-called "domestic market obligation holiday."

A domestic market obligation refers to a requirement for oil and gas producers to prioritize supplying the local market first, but with the "holiday," producers will have a chance to sell their output to overseas buyers, which often pay better prices.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/govt-share-pain-gain-new-oil-gas-profit-sharing-scheme/

*Waskita Toll Road Injects Rp 47.2b to Jasa Marga Subsidiary for Trans-Java Toll Project*

*Jakarta.* Waskita Karya Toll Road, a subsidiary of state-controlled construction company Waskita Karya, has given Rp 47.2 billion ($3.6 million) to Ngawi Kertosono Jaya, the company's joint venture with state toll road operator Jasa Marga, to help finance a section of the Trans-Java toll road in East Java.

Waskita Toll Road owns a 40 percent stake in NKJ, which is responsible for constructing an 87-kilometer stretch of the Ngawi-Kertosono toll road connecting Ngawi, a regency in East Java, and Kertosono, a sub-district of Nganjuk, also in East Java.

Jasa Marga controls 59.9 percent of NKJ and the remaining stake is owned by the toll-road's previous concession holder Ferino Putra.

NKJ secured a Rp 3.37 trillion syndicated loan from Bank Rakyat Indonesia, Bank Mandiri and Bank Negara Indonesia for the project in April. The Trans-Java toll road, when it is done, will stretch for more than 1,000 kilometers from Merak in Banten to Banyuwangi in East Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Baiturrahman Mosque, Banda Aceh. ANTARA/Ampelsa

THURSDAY, 22 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 07:50 WIB
Indonesia Names Three Provinces as Halal Tourist Destinations

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Deputy for Tourist Destination and Industry Development Bureau, the Tourism Ministry, Dadang Rizki Ratman said Indonesia has named three provinces as halal tourist destinations.

“As for halal tourism, the Tourism Ministry has named three provinces in Indonesia as halal tourist destinations, namely West Sumatra, Aceh and NTB [West Nusa Tenggara],” said Dadang, who was accompanied by NTB Deputy Governor H Muhammad Amin and the Association of the Indonesian Tours & Travel Agencies (Asita) executive board chairman Asnawi Bahar, Wednesday on the sidelines of the International Halal Travel Fair (IHTF) in Mataram, as quoted by Antara news agency.

Dadang said that going forward, halal tourism programs will be rolled out throughout Indonesia.

Meanwhile, NTB Deputy Governor H Muhammad Amin expressed that NTB is aiming to attract 3 million tourists by year-end. Whereas the government itself has set the target of 20 million tourist arrivals this year.

“We are currently revamping the destinations and infrastructure to support tourism. We have to give more exposure to local wisdom, such as culture and tradition,” he said.

*ANTARA*





Acting Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan when meeting with House of Representation 

SATURDAY, 24 SEPTEMBER, 2016
Luhut: Indonesia`s Potentials Oil Reserve Reach Billion Barrel

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Acting Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said Indonesia’s potential oil reserves reached 100 billion barrels.

However, if there’s no new exploration, oil production in Indonesia is likely to drop, Luhut said.

"Our oil reserves is only 3.5 billion barrels left. In a few years, they reserves will be exhausted," said Luhut in Central Jakarta, Friday (23/9).

To address the matter, Luhut said seismic studies are important. He hopes that next year seismic studies could be conducted so that the government can find untapped oil and gas potentials.

In addition, according Luhut, this study is also useful for the government to get better data on the potential oil reserves, so they can easily offer to investors.

"We must have data so that what we offer to investors will be clearer," said Luhut.

*DIKO OKTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Working contract of inka valued at rp1.7 trillion - (d)*
Kamis, 22 September 2016 20:47 WIB | 815 Views




Workers inspect the locomotive made by PT Industri Kereta Api ( Inka ) at PT Inka Madiun, East Java. PT Inka able to produce average 120 passenger rail cars and 300 freight cars per year. (ANTARA/Siswowidodo)

Madiun (ANTARA News) - The management of state-owned rolling stock manufacturing company PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) in Madiun, East Java, has set target for working contracts valued at Rp1.7 trillion this year up from Rp1.2 trillion last year.

Senior Managing Secretary and Public Relations of PT INKA Cholik Mochamad Zam Zam said by mid September the company already had working contracts valued at Rp15. trillion.

"We are optimistic the target could be reached this year. If we win the contract with Bangladesh for 250 passenger coaches now in the process of tender , the target would be overshot," Cholik told reporters.

He said the working orders received by INKA has increased from year to year in value . In 2015, with working contracts valued at Rp1.2 trillion the company posted Rp27 billion in net profit.

The orders came from various institutions including government and private institutions or from other countries. The largest orders were from the Transport Ministry making up 75 to 80 percent of the total working contract in value. The rest came from the private sector including and from abroad.

Working contracts handled by PT INKA this year include for Economic and Executive of New Concept ordered by the state-owned railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI), locomotives, and other carriages from the Transport Ministry.

"INKA is building 150 units of passenger carriages to meet order from Bangladesh valued at almost Rp900 billion to be built under multi year contract," Cholik said.

He said INKA has gained in reputation abroad, adding INKAs railway technology has been recognized by other countries in ASEAN and South Asia.

He said currently INKA is eyeing a new market, Sri Lanka, where it take part in a tender to build electric diesel train worth US$70 million.

Other countries which have used the technology of INKA include Bangladesh, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, and Australia.
(Uu.H-ASG/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106852/working-contract-of-inka-valued-at-rp17-trillion--d

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

*Weekend, Kantor Pajak Diserbu Calon PesertaTax Amnesty




Ilustrasi: (Foto: Okezone)

JAKARTA* - Hari ini, Kantor Pusat Direktorat Jenderal Pajak, Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) tidak terlihat seperti biasanya. Para Wajib Pajak (WP) berkerumun di lantai 2 Gedung Utama Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak, untuk mendaftarkan diri dalam program pengampunan pajak (tax amnesty).

Dari pantauan, para WP telah menunggu sejak pagi untuk mendaftarkan diri dalam program amnesti pajak yang diusung pemerintahan Jokowi-JK. Khusus untuk melayani calon peserta tax amnesty, Kantor Pajak membuka pendaftaran pada akhir pekan (week end) mulai pukul 08.00 WIB hingga 14.00 WIB.

Direktur Penyuluhan, Pelayanan, dan Hubungan Masyararakat Ditjen Pajak Hestu Yoga Saksama mengatakan, pihaknya sangat mengapresiasi para wajib pajak yang hari ini datang untuk mengikuti program tax amnesty. Dia mengakui, para wajib pajak tersebut telah sejak pagi mendatangi Kantor Pajak untuk melaporkan hartanya dalam program tersebut.

"‎Kami sangat mengapresiasi wajib pajak yang hari-hari ini datang begitu banyak di kantor-kantor pajak termasuk di sini, sudah ramai dari pagi tadi. Artinya antusiasme itu mencerminkan kesadaran WP untuk ikut amnesti pajak," ujarnya di Gedung Ditjen Pajak Kemenkeu, Jakarta, Sabtu (24/9/2016).

Dia menyebutkan, dalam sehari sejak kemarin setidaknya terdapat 15.000 hingga 20.000wajib pajak yang berduyun-duyun datang ke Kantor Pajak di seluruh Indonesia, untuk mengikuti tax amnesty.

Hingga saat ini telah ada 140 ribu wajib pajak yang mendaftarkan diri mengikuti program pengampunan pajak.

"‎Total wajib pajak semalam 140 ribu (wajib pajak peserta tax amnesty) seluruh Indonesia, dan sekarang setiap hari itu 15 ribu (wajib pajak), mungkin nanti di minggu-minggu depan akan semakin banyak," kata Hestu.

Menurutnya, karakter orang Indonesia memang kerap menunggu hingga di akhir masa periode sebelum memutuskan untuk mengikuti satu program. Tak terkecuali untuk amnesti pajak, masyarakat memilih untuk menunggu hingga akhir periode 1 sebelum akhirnya memutuskan untuk ikut.

"‎Ini memang karakter masyarakat kita yang menunggu saat-saat akhir, ini cukup signifikan lonjakan di saat terakhir. Termasuk uang tebusan, deklarasi harta dan repatriasi juga melonjak pada akhir-akhir ini," tandasnya.
*(dni)

Serbuuuu.... 
*
okezone.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*VP Kalla meets with us business community - (d)*
Minggu, 25 September 2016 05:24 WIB | 690 Views
Pewarta: Jaka Suryo




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (JK). (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)

New York (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (JK) has met with US business community in New York on the sidelines of the current 71st United Nations General Assembly.

The meeting was organized by the AICC (the American-Indonesian Chamber of Commerce) at the office of Duanne Morris LLP, 1540 Broadway, 14th Floor conference room.

The meeting held as per a roundtable format was moderated by AICC President Allan Hariri and attended by 50 top executives of US companies representing the fields of energy, IT, consumer goods, financial and health.

It was also supported by other US associations including the US Chamber of Commerce (USCC) and the US ASEAN Business Council (US-ABC).

The participants attending the meeting included representatives from the US and Indonesian business associations and from companies in the energy, financial, IT, defense, consumer products and pharmaceutical/health sectors.

The meeting discussed opportunities and challenges faced by the US companies in investment and trade relations with Indonesia. 

The USCC underlined the commercial value of the Indonesia-US economic ties which is very significant since US economic activities in Indonesia (2014) are worth around US$90 billion in terms not only of investment but also in financial stocks and these companies contribution to Indonesias tax revenues.

According to the US business community, the commercial value is predicted to continue to rise in line with the economic growth and the increasing size of middle-class population in Indonesia. As per a positive scenario, it is predicted to reach around US132 billion in economic value by 2019.

The US companies hailed various economic policies formulated especially to assure stability of economic growth, initiatives to accelerate infrastructure development and deregulatory economic packages released over the past one and a half years.

The US companies also gave their perspectives and support to the Indonesian government to boost investment in the manufacturing industry, IT, financial, health and energy sectors through investment incentives, ensuring legal certainty and continuing support to dialogue and mutual settlements between the government and private parties.
(Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106890/vp-kalla-meets-with-us-business-community--d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia struggles to tap volcano power*
*September 25, 2016 by Sam Reeves
*



_Steam rises from the Wayang Windu geothermal power station on West Java_

Columns of steam shoot from the ground at an Indonesian power plant sitting in the shadow of an active volcano, as energy is tapped from the red-hot underbelly of the archipelago.


Pipes zig-zag up rugged mountainsides covered in tea plantations, carrying steam from the Earth's core to power enormous, electricity-generating turbines at the Wayang Windu facility on Java island.

Indonesia, a seismically-active island chain studded with scores of volcanoes, holds an estimated 40 percent of the world's geothermal energy reserves, but has long lagged behind in its use of the renewable power source.

Now the government is pushing to expand the sector five-fold in the next decade, although the challenges are huge in a country where the burden of red tape remains onerous, big projects are often delayed and targets missed.

"The potential is tremendous," said Rully Wirawan, field manager at Wayang Windu. "The current government is trying to tackle the challenges so I believe the development of the sector will be better in future."

Geothermal, a clean energy source which releases negligible amounts of greenhouse gases, unlike burning dirty fossil fuels, is mostly found in seismically-active areas around tectonic plate boundaries.




_Indonesia volcanoes_
The Earth's heat emanating through the faultlines warms underground reservoirs, and the resulting steam can be channelled to geothermal energy plants.

*Fossil fuel addiction*

The majority of Indonesia's power is generated from its abundant reserves of coal and oil.

It currently has installed capacity to produce about 1,400 megawatts of electricity from geothermal, enough to provide power to just 1.4 million households in the country off 255 million.

That is less than five percent of geothermal's estimated potential and behind the world's two leading producers of the energy source, the United States and the Philippines.




_A plant technician inspects the distribution lines at the Wayang Windu geothermal power station on West Java_
But the government is aiming to increase Indonesia's generating capacity to around 7,200 megawatts by 2025, as part of a broader plan to boost the renewables sector, which would likely make it the world's top producer of the power source.

A major part of the drive is a law passed two years ago that means geothermal exploration is no longer considered mining activity, as it was previously.


The old definition had held up the industry as mining cannot be carried out in the country's vast tracts of protected forests, believed to contain about two-thirds of Indonesia's geothermal reserves.

The government is also seeking to sweeten local administrations—which had sometimes resisted the construction of the steam-belching facilities—by offering them up to one percent of revenue from any geothermal plant in their area.

Abadi Poernomo, chief of the Indonesian Geothermal Association, which represents companies involved in the sector, is upbeat about future prospects: "A lot of investors from abroad are coming to Indonesia with the intent to develop geothermal".




_The government is aiming to increase Indonesia's generating capacity to around 7,200 megawatts by 2025_
*High costs, red tape*

Still, the challenges are enormous. While achieving the 2025 target may be possible, it will be extremely difficult, said Daniel Wicaksana, an energy expert at consultancy Frost and Sullivan Indonesia.

One of the biggest problems is the high exploration costs needed at the outset, as checking for potential geothermal reserves is a complex, time-consuming business, that is not always successful.

Building a geothermal plant costs the equivalent of $4 to $5 million dollars per megawatt, compared to $1.5 to $2 million for a coal-fired power station, according to the association.

Investors have also complained about what they say is the relatively low price offered by the state-run power company to buy electricity from a geothermal facility, which they claim usually doesn't cover the large initial outlay.




_Plant controllers working in the control room of the Wayang Windu geothermal power station on West Java_
To top it all off, Indonesia's complicated bureaucracy puts many off—29 permits are required from different government agencies and ministries for a geothermal plant, and time-consuming negotiations with powerful local administrations can also hamper progress.

"The level of complexity to complete the necessary paperwork, at the local level especially, also adds to the slow development of geothermal," said Wicaksana.

Green groups have also questioned authorities' commitment to geothermal in the near term—a plan by the government to ramp up electricity-producing capacity dramatically by 2019 seems more focused on building coal-fired power stations than expanding the use of renewable energy sources.

Wayang Windu, which is jointly managed by independent company Star Energy and state-owned energy giant Pertamina and takes its names from the active volcano near the plant, illustrates some of the challenges.

Exploration first began at the site in 1985 but it was not until 15 years later that the plant began producing electricity commercially, while work on a new unit to boost power generation has been delayed due to negotiations over cost.




_Indonesia currently has installed capacity to produce about 1,400 megawatts of electricity from geothermal, enough to provide power to just 1.4 million households_
Even officials admit achieving the government geothermal target will be tough.

Ego Syahrial, the head of the government's geology agency, which assesses geothermal energy reserves conceded: "The progress is not very encouraging to be honest."


© 2016 AFP

http://m.phys.org/news/2016-09-indonesia-struggles-volcano-power.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IDR 200 trillion more and tax amnesty program will break the IDR 2000 trillion (USD 150 billion) point. And we still have 5 days left before this month end _(for the 1st phase of tax amnesty program)_. If we add this funds to our current GDP, by the end of this year Indonesia's GDP will surely surpass USD 1 Trillion mark. Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> IDR 200 trillion more and tax amnesty program will break the IDR 2000 trillion (USD 150 billion) point. And we still have 5 days left before this month end _(for the 1st phase of tax amnesty program)_. If we add this funds to our current GDP, by the end of this year Indonesia's GDP will surely surpass USD 1 Trillion mark. Great!
> 
> View attachment 338093



Great progress!

We can expect a significant increase by the closing day tomorrow.

Indonesian Chamber of Commerce members will declare their wealth tomorrow at 2PM.

http://finance.detik.com/berita-eko...amai-ramai-ikut-tax-amnesty-jam-2-siang-besok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Qatar-Indonesia $1bn joint fund set to start ops*
Qatar Business
GDNonline





*A $1 billion joint investment fund (JIF) launched by Qatar and Indonesia is in its completion stages and is expected to fund major infrastructure and energy projects*, a report said.

Indonesia’s 15 per cent share of the JIF is ready, Dr Alwi Abdurrahman Shihab, special envoy to the Indonesian president for Middle East Affairs, was quoted as saying in the Gulf Times report.

“The government is just *waiting for the Qatar Investment Authority (QIA) to select from several projects Indonesia* has prepared to start the JIF,” he added.

“This joint investment fund should be, as soon as we can, made into a reality because the *Indonesians have already provided four to five projects to be picked by the Qatar Investment Authority *(QIA) in order for us to show the Indonesian people that the investment is there,” Dr Shihab said.

“The reactivation of the joint investment fund in 2015 is a manifestation to improve the economic cooperation between Qatar and Indonesia. It will be utilised in infrastructure, roads, power plants, ports, mining, and communications. Negotiations are underway,” Shihab told Gulf Times on the sidelines of a meeting.

*For the JIF, Qatar will provide 85 per cent of the funds*, Shihab said.

http://www.gdnonline.com/Details/115212/Qatar-Indonesia-$1bn-joint-fund-set-to-start-ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

Moving quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> JP Morgan predicted that the final tally of declared hidden assets from Tax Amnesty program by march 2017 will be around IDR2000 Trillion. Turn out that before September 2016 ends, declared hidden assets already exeed the IDR2000 Trillion milestone. I think It's not overly optimistic for me to say that this program could breaks the IDR4000 Trillion (USD300 Billion) mark by the end of march 2017.


Indonesia: Tax Amnesty A Huge Success; JP Morgan Sees Tax Cut
Indonesia’s latest tax amnesty program is turning out to be one of the world’s most successful repatriation programs.






Already, Indonesians have declared 1,029 trillion rupiahs ($76 billion) of hidden assets, with 69% in domestic assets, 25% in foreign assets not repatriated and 5% in foreign assets repatriated back. A total of 90,000 people have participated in the program.

The overall response is already well above earlier market expectations of $30-50 billion in declared assets. JP Morgan now thinks the final tally by next March could double to 2,000 trillion rupiahs, creating fiscal income to the tune of 0.3-0.5% of total GDP.

“We do not rule out a reduction in the nominal tax rate, if the government judges the amnesty as successful,” notes analyst Aditya Srinath, adding:

After the last tax amnesty in 2008 (which yielded revenues of Rp7.5trn) the then (and current) Finance Minister Sri Mulyani cut personal tax rates by 5% to 30%. Corporate tax rates were also cut over two years from 30% to 25%. In response in 2009, the revenue from personal income taxes grew by 13% y/y, and accelerated further in the next two years. Corporate tax revenues were more volatile, which we attribute to the larger impact of commodities.

_Indonesia is in a boom. The iShares MSCI Indonesia ETF (EIDO) has soared 28% this year, mostly from stock gains. The rupiah rose 5%._

_http://blogs.barrons.com/asiastocks...mnesty-a-huge-success-jp-morgan-sees-tax-cut/_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patu

CountStrike said:


> *Chinese company builds infrastructures in N Kalimantan*
> Jumat, 23 September 2016 00:40 WIB | 1.593 Views
> 
> Nunukan, N.Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) is ready to build infrastructures in North Kalimantan province, according to a statement issued by the provincial administration on Thursday.
> 
> A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on infrastructure projects has been signed by North Kalimantan Governor Irianto Lambrie and CRBC General Manager Wen Yuegang, facilitated by Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xie Fang.
> 
> The governor said the MoU is a legal umbrella to implement the first phase of the projects.
> 
> Under the MoU, CRBC will provide design, construction and financial services especially for the construction of roads and bridges.
> 
> The governor explained CRBC is the fourth largest company in China which has a lot of experiences in building Suramadu Bridge in East Java and Tayan Bridge in West Kalimantan, among others.
> 
> He said the company has contributed to the enhancement of relations between the two countries in the fields of trade, economy and culture.
> 
> The governor expressed the hope that the MoU would create a wider chance to invest in the construction of other infrastructure projects in North Kalimantan.(*)


Hope that they use to proofing their competense in this area(sorry to say, i had read many bad news about the quality of their construction).


----------



## skyhigh88

*Exports expected to jump by 500% within 10 to 15 years*
*The Jakarta Post*
Jakarta | Tue, September 27 2016 | 12:07 pm





Prime commodity -- Fishermen in Aceh lift a yellow fin tuna in Krueng Aceh Port in Banda Aceh on Aug. 27. Tuna is among prime commodities in Indonesia's exports. (Antara/Ampelsa)

The Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) expects exports to amount to US$750 billion in the next 10 to 15 years, up by 500 percent from the country’s export target set at $150 billion by the end of 2016.

Kadin's deputy chairman for trade Benny Soestrisno said achieving this target would require commitment and cooperation among all parties related to export development, including the government, lawmakers and businesspeople.

"To streamline the implementation of strategic steps in Indonesia’s export development, joint action between the government and the country’s businesspeople in developing national exports needs to be prepared," Benny said during a national trade conference themed "Trade and Export For All" in Jakarta on Tuesday.

To that end, he further said, Kadin had proposed a road map comprising five main pillars to boost exports in Indonesia. This included an increase in the number of exporters, export product diversification, export market expansion, export price increases and the development of an export ecosystem.

Benny admitted, however, that exporters had suffered a decline in the last five years due to a lack of competitiveness and financial capacity, along with the sluggish global economic condition.

"We need to increase our number of exporters, encourage existing companies and potential entrepreneurs to carry out export activities," he went on.

Benny further said the government should also provide incentives for businesspeople who wanted to export their products. "We need a program to motivate and increase the capacity of businesspeople to export," he said. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/09/27/exports-expected-to-jump-by-500-within-10-to15-years.html

*Indonesia’s largest wind farm project propels green transition*

The 60MW South Sulawesi wind farm project is seen as a key step towards helping the country achieve its ambitious target to increase renewable energy generation to 23 per cent by 2025.





Vestas V66 turbines at Woolnorth Wind Farm in Woolnorth, Tasmania, Australia. Image: Andrew Baker, CC BY-SA 3.0, via Wikimedia Commons

Eco-Business
By Ping Manongdo
Tuesday 27 September 2016

Indonesia’s national energy company, *PT. PLN, has signed a deal with an international group of investors led by Singapore-headquartered energy and infrastructure specialist Equis* to build the country’s first large-scale renewable energy project.

*Signed on September 19 in Copenhagen, the 60MW capacity South Sulawesi wind farm will be Indonesia’s largest wind farm yet *and is seen to help achieve the country’s *ambitious goal of adding 35,000MW of additional energy to its current supply, with 23 per cent coming from renewable sources, by 2025.*

*Rini Soemarno, Indonesia’s minister for State-Owned Enterprises, and Lars Christian Lilleholt, Danish minister for Energy, Utilities and Climate, witnessed the signing ceremony.* Danish company *Vestas Wind Systems*, the world’s largest producer of wind turbines, also signed a conditional agreement to provide the wind turbines for the project.

_*We are confident this project can help pave the way for additional wind power investments in Indonesia.*
- Anders Runevad, CEO, Vestas_

The start of construction and commissioning dates for the wind farm project have yet to be announced, but a news site said the wind farm project comprising *21 wind turbines is expected to be completed by 2017.*

Green energy proponents and investors are viewing the South Sulawesi project as an impetus for Indonesia, the fifth biggest CO2 emitter in the world, to transition to green energy.

The country signed the Paris Agreement at COP21 last year where it announced a goal to reduce greenhouse gas emissions by up to 29 per cent by 2030. Indonesia has yet to ratify the Agreement.

*Casper Klynge, Danish ambassador to Indonesia, said: “I am proud that Denmark and Danish companies can assist Indonesia by providing state-of-the-art green energy solutions to support the government’s objective.”*

Vestas CEO Anders Runevad said *Indonesia’s wind energy has great long-term potential*. “We are confident this project can help pave the way for additional wind power investments in Indonesia.”

The collaboration for the wind farm project is a result of a long-running cooperation between Indonesian and Danish government authorities and private sector companies.

*http://www.eco-business.com/news/indonesias-largest-wind-farm-project-propels-green-transition/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Indonesian Retailers Prepares for ASEAN Market*






http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/09/27/056807552/Indonesian-Retailers-Prepares-for-ASEAN-Market

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Deputy Chairman of the Indonesian Retailers Association (Aprindo) Tutum Rahanta, said that the Association is currently aiming for the ASEAN market, specifically countries like Vietnam, the Philippines, Laos, Myanmar, and Cambodia.

Tutum predicted that hundreds of millions can be gained if Indonesian retailers can tap into international markets. "I think if we can penetrate [the market], it would be like serving 600 million people, and it is three times bigger than [Indonesian] market," Tutum said on Monday, September 26, 2016.

Tutum said that Indonesian retailer has plenty of open chances and opportunities to tap into the ASEAN market, especially in terms of expansion costs, which according to Tutum, would be similar to expanding their business in Indonesia. In addition, Indonesian retailers would have better chances at expanding in ASEAN with the recent establishment of the ASEAN Economic Community.

"It would be much different if [retailers] wanted to expand to Japan, opening one outlet there equals opening 30 outlets [in Indonesia], it doesn't make sense," Tutum said.

Tutum added that despite retailers’ readiness to expand to ASEAN, Aprindo expected the government to show support by facilitating bureaucratic affairs and adapting regulations.

"The government can lobby the foreign country's government to see if there are any obstructing regulations, then they can inform retailers," Tutum said.



*Gov't to Build Solar Power Plants in Alor*






http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/09/27/056807583/Govt-to-Build-Solar-Power-Plants-in-Alor

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Boni Marisin, Head of the East Nusa Tenggara Mining and Energy Agency said that the government is planning to build solar power plants (PLTS) in five locations in the Alor District, West Manggarai, and Rote Ndao.

Boni said that the plan was proposed by the Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Ministry.

"We will begin construction in 2016 using the state budget [APBN]," Boni said.

Boni said that the program is one of the ESDM Ministry's attempt to encourage renewable energy development throughout Indonesia.

The ESDM Ministry's "_Indonesia Terang"_ (Bright Indonesia) program is expected to generate 1,000 Megawatt as part of the 35,000 megawatt national electricity program.

“The five solar power plants will supply sufficient electricity to surrounding villages,” Boni said.

Boni added that the East nusa Tenggara Mining and Energy Agency will continue to encourage private sector to make investments in renewable energy development.

"We have lots of potential, such as sea current, hydropower, wind and geothermal, which can be exploited to develop renewable energy," Boni stated.


*Soma Power Indonesia to develop $300m hydropower project in Central Sulawesi





*
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...m-hydropower-project-in-central-sulawesi.html

Local power producer Soma Power Indonesia will soon begin developing a hydroelectric power plant alongside Bongka River in Tojo Una-Una, Central Sulawesi, with a peak capacity of 150 megawatts (MW).

Soma Power Indonesia president director Frangky Yason said he had presented the plan before Central Sulawesi Governor Longki Djanggola and other officials on Sept. 23.

"The investment value will be around US$300 million to $450 million. All requirements have been prepared, so we can act soon," he told _The Jakarta Post_on Saturday.

The Jakarta-based company said it had secured the principal permits from the governor and the Investment Coordinating Board and a recommendation letter from the Central Sulawesi Forestry Agency.

Meanwhile, Longki said the regional government would support the investment plan as long as the company completed all of the requirements as stipulated by the law.

“The electricity peak load in Central Sulawesi hit 118 MW, while produced power is at 156 MW. Therefore, the Central Sulawesi power grid recorded an electricity surplus of 38 MW,” Longki explained, adding that the region had already built an interconnected electricity grid.



*Alfamart targets 400 stores in Philippines next year*

*



*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...gets-400-stores-in-philippines-next-year.html

Mini market chain Alfamart aims to increase the number of its outlets in the Philippines from the current 185 to 400 next year and add one distribution point to complement the existing one in Greater Manila.

The company expanded into the Philippines in 2014, teaming up with local company SM Investments Corporation.

"We expect to reach break-even point by the middle of 2017, after three and half years of investment," Alfa Group chairman Djoko Santoso said after an AlfaLand press conference at the Shangri-La Hotel Jakarta on Friday.

He said the business climate in the Philippines was good and processing licenses and arranging land acquisition were easy there. After 2017, the company will be more aggressive by doubling the number of its stores every year.

"After five years of investment, we want to have at least 5,000 stores in the Philippines," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalazan

*Oil and gas holding company to be formed soon*






Minister for State Enterprises Rini Soemarno


REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Minister for State Enterprises Rini Soemarno said a holding company would soon be formed for oil and gas companies grouping state-owned gs company PT Perusahaan Gas Negara (PNG) and oil company PT Pertamina.

"In principle, the concept has been approved, but there are things to be finished," Rini said after a coordinating meeting discussing holding companies for the more than a hundred state companies.

Rini said the forming of the holding companies have been discussed with the stake holders that the plan could be implemented before the end of this year.

"Now we are discussing in greater details. We have talked with boards of directors , the boards of commissioners. We also plan to talk with the trade unions," she said.

She said revision of the government regulation No. 44 of 2005 on methods of state capital participation in state companies is to be wrapped up in ten days to speed up the process of forming holding companies .

"Yes, this is in the process of getting the initials of the relevant ministers," Rini said.

Altogether, Rini said the forming of the holding companies would benefit not only the parent companies but also state companies grouped in the holding companies.

"We see many state companies having problem over being short of capital . The holding company could be expected to seek loan," she said.

There would be six holding companies including for oil and gas, food, logistics, financial, mining and infrastructure business areas.

The first to be formed is an oil and gas holding company as the first to have been approved by the president.

Earlier, it was said that Pertamina would be the holding company and PGN would be a subsidiary along with other subsidiaries of the two companies.

Under the system there would be overlapping in policies such as in the construction of gas pipes and gas distribution.

Earlier, Rini said the benefit from the holding system is greater financial self reliance without depending on state capital participation, opening new jobs and greater food security.

In addition, there would acceleration in the provision of low cost houses, increase government dividend and tax revenue, and more efficient and integrated development of infrastructure.

GIANT are being wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Wall Street Journal*
*Indonesia Tax Amnesty Draws More Takers*
Among those filing Tuesday to repatriate assets: the CEO of Golden Agri-Resources and the chairman of the Chamber of Commerce




Franky Oesman Widjaja, chairman and CEO of palm-oil producer Golden Agri-Resources, is among the latest to sign up for Indonesia’s tax amnesty. PHOTO: ADEK BERRY/AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE/GETTY IMAGES

By I MADE SENTANA
Sept. 27, 2016 5:54 a.m. ET

JAKARTA, Indonesia—*More prominent Indonesian businessmen filed to repatriate assets under the government’s tax amnesty, promising to bring them back from tax havens such as Singapore, the Cayman Islands and the British Virgin Islands.*

Among those filing Tuesday were *Franky Oesman Widjaja, chairman and chief executive of palm-oil producer Golden Agri-Resources Ltd*.; businessmen-turned-politician *Sandiaga Uno*; *Indonesian Chamber of Commerce Chairman Rosan Roeslani; and Sriwijaya Air owner Chandra Lie.*

*They continue a strong run for the amnesty, introduced by President Joko Widodo in July and said by analysts to be one of successful programs of its kind.* As of Tuesday, *repatriated assets stood at 103 trillion rupiah, up from 98.5 trillion rupiah late Monday ($7.87 billion, up from $7.53 billion).* Bank Indonesia has forecast that program, set to end March 31, could lead to the *repatriation of around 560 trillion rupiah of the estimated 3.157 quadrillion rupiah held outside the country by Indonesians.*

*The aim is to increase the funds available for investment at home.*

“We are supporting the government’s tax-amnesty program as it will be good for the economy and the entire country,” said Mr. Roeslani, adding that more Chamber of Commerce members will sign up in coming days.

Not all their overseas assets will be brought back, he said, as they include fixed assets such as property, investments in offshore companies and long-term securities. *Sriwijaya Air’s Mr. Lie said that he will bring back around 99% of the airlines’s overseas assets.*

*Under the amnesty, the penalties are 2% of repatriated assets and 4% of offshore assets declared but not repatriated. Those are set to increase to 3% and 5% after Sept. 30 and then increase further after Dec. 31.*

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani welcomed the latest participants at the main tax office in the capital of Jakarta. She said that in addition to generating tax revenue, the tax amnesty provides the government with better data about the nation’s economic potential, which will lead to better policies.

“We will not use the data gained from the tax amnesty to chase taxpayers,” Ms. Mulyani added.

As of Tuesday, *penalties paid by participants in the amnesty*—which also covers unreported assets kept in Indonesia—*stood at 66 trillion rupiah, up from 62 trillion rupiah late Monday.* That is *40% of the way to the government target of 165 trillion rupiah for the program.*

The program has helped push tax collection so far this year past 729 trillion rupiah, up 14% from this point a year ago and more than 55% of the target for the year, said Tax Director Ken Dwijugiasteadi.

Write to I Made Sentana at i-made.sentana@wsj.com

http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesia-tax-amnesty-draws-more-takers-1474970082

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*State set to run biggest hotel chain in Indonesia*
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Thu, September 29 2016 | 08:58 am




A view of the Inna 8 Lampung hotel owned by PT Hotel Indonesia Natour.(PT Hotel Indonesia Natour/File)

*The government plans to consolidate all hotel businesses owned by state-owned enterprises (SOEs) under one entity, the Hotel Indonesia Group (HIG).*

The move was announced in a ceremony led by SOE Minister Rini M. Soemarno on Wednesday.

In addition to introducing HIG's new portal and logo, the event also saw the signing of a *cooperation agreement between HIG and 16 other SOEs to support supply chains, human resources and hotel management.*

The first stage of consolidation move is to develop synergies between hotels owned by PT Hotel Indonesia Natour, PT Patrajasa, a subsidiary of state oil and gas company PT Pertamina, and PT Aero Wisata, a subsidiary of national flag carrier PT Garuda Indonesia.

Aiming to become the biggest hotel chain in the country and eyeing an increasing number of tourists from within and outside of the country, *HIG currently comprises 26 hotels, including 7 hotels owned by PT Aero Wisata, 12 hotels owned by PT Hotel Indonesia Natour and seven hotels owned by PT Patrajasa. *The hotels are in different star categories and spread out across the country.

At the ceremony, it was announced that nine Pesona Hotels owned by state-owned pawnbroker PT Pegadaian and one hotel owned by PT Taman Wisata Candi (TWC) would join HIG. "Hopefully other state-owned hotels will follow suit and join HIG," said Rini, as quoted by the Antara news agency. *Rini added the group would highlight Indonesian hospitality in line with international standards, delivered by well-trained human resources. (kes)*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2016/09/29/state-set-to-run-biggest-hotel-chain-in-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*WEF Competitiveness Report 2016-2017: Indonesia falls to 41st*
*Indonesia Investments *
28 September 2016
World Economic Forum Global Competitiveness Index 

Indonesia fell four places in the World Economic Forum (WEF)'s Global Competitiveness Report 2016-2017. In the latest edition, which was released on Wednesday (28/09), Indonesia ranked 41st. *The WEF stated that despite the many reforms to the nation's business environment, the performance of Indonesia in the index remains one of contrasts. *The WEF's competitiveness report assesses the competitiveness landscape of 138 economies, providing a unique insight into the drivers of these nation's productivity and prosperity.

*Indonesia performs **well **in terms of market size (10th), macroeconomic environment (30th), innovation (31st), and financial development (42nd)*. However, in other areas it remains *weak - or weakened** - such as the health and basic education pillar (100th, declining 20 places from last year's ranking), labor market efficiency, the low labor force participation rate of women (115th), and the technological readiness pillar (91st).* The WEF noted that ICT penetration remains low as only one-fifth of the Indonesian population uses the Internet, while there is only one broadband connection for every 100 Indonesians.

Most problematic factors for doing business in Indonesia:






http://www.indonesia-investments.com/news/todays-headlines/wef-competitiveness-report-2016-2017-indonesia-falls-to-41st/item7229


The goverment needs to conduct a more drastic measures to solve the top 2 most problematic factors.

Its not gona be solved overnight but it needs to be solved at a faster pace.

They need to fire and prosecute all corrupt, problematic, lazy-*** officials and replace them with idealistic young people with high integrity.

(Example is dwelling time case)


----------



## Kalazan

^
^
Not a good news...but a remind us to improve IDN to be better.

And this is the good news,

*Dari Jam 4 Shubuh, Begini Penampakan Antrean Warga yang Ingin Ikut Tax Amnesty*






*FOKUS BERITA*Ramai-ramai Ikut Pengampunan Pajak

*Jakarta* - Antusiasme masyarakat mengikuti _tax amnesty_ semakin tinggi. Program yang digagas pemerintah dalam rangka mereformasi sistem perpajakan negara ini semakin menunjukkan tajinya. Hal ini terlihat dari antrean yang terjadi di Kantor Pusat Direktorat Jenderal Pajak (DJP) di Jalan Jenderal Gatot Subroto, Jakarta, Kamis (29/9/2016).

Dari pantauan *detikFinance* di kantor pusat DJP pagi ini, tampak antrean membludak di tenda yang telah disiapkan oleh panitia _tax amnesty_. Kantor Pusat DJP ini memang menjadi salah satu tempat yang kerap didatangi oleh wajib pajak untuk mendaftar _tax amnesty_. Pasalnya, kantor pusat DJP ini menjadi salah satu lokasi diperbolehkannya wajib pajak mendaftar _tax amnesty_ meskipun bukan tempat terdaftar wajib pajak bersangkutan.

Antrean di tenda ini menjadi lokasi pertama wajib pajak mendaftar _tax amnesty_. Nantinya, 20 peserta akan dipanggil sekitar 15 hingga 20 menit sekali untuk mengambil nomor antrean _tax amnesty_ ke lantai dua. 

Berdasarkan informasi yang diterima oleh detikFinance dari salah seorang satpam yang bertugas di lokasi tersebut, antrean ini dimulai sejak pukul 04.00 WIB dan telah berlangsung sekitar satu minggu terakhir.

Antrean ini akan mencapai puncaknya setiap jam 2 siang, usai istirahat. Diprediksi antrean ini akan semakin bertambah hingga hari terakhir periode I_tax amnesty_ besok, Jumat (30/9/2016).

"Dari jam 4 subuh sudah ngantre. Sudah seminggu begini. Mungkin besok lebih banyak lagi. Biasanya nanti sekitar jam 2 siang puncaknya," ujar Rachmat, salah seorang satpam yang bertugas.

Antrean ini diisi oleh para wajib pajak yang berasal dari berbagai macam profesi. Ada Ibu rumah tangga hingga pegawai kantoran yang sengaja izin dari kantornya untuk mengurus _tax amnesty_.

"Iya ini sudah dari jam 5 pagi. Baru mau dipanggil ke dalam," ujar salah seorang peserta_ tax amnesty_ yang menunggu dalam antrean di tenda.

Perluasan basis pajak dan kesadaran akan pajak memang menjadi hal utama sasaran _tax amnesty_. Sebagai target jangka panjang, penerimaan pajak juga diharapkan dapat jauh lebih baik dan transparan.

Guna meningkatkan pelayanan yang maksimal bagi para wajib pajak yang ingin melakukan pendaftaran _tax amnesty_, Ditjen Pajak membuka layanan pada KPP di wilayah Jakarta, yakni menambah jumlah KPP di beberapa lokasi, diantaranya:

1. KPP di lingkungan Kanwil DJP Jakarta Khusus
2. KPP di lingkungan Kanwil DJP WP Besar
3. KPP Madya di lingkungan Kanwil DJP Jakarta

Selain itu, khusus untuk kantor pusat DJP, juga melakukan penambahan 20_counter_ lagi, sehingga jumlah _counter tax amnesty_ di kantor pusat menjadi 48_counter_ dari yang tadinya berjumlah 28 _counter_. *(drk/drk)

detik.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

WEDNESDAY, 28 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 19:46 WIB
*Indonesia`s Nuclear Preparedness Strong: IAEA*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) viewed that Indonesia has a significant commitment to nuclear and radiological emergency preparedness and response (EPR).

“Indonesia demonstrates a significant commitment to nuclear and radiological emergency preparedness and response. It is reflected on the authorities commitment to the nuclear preparedness,” Toshimitsu Homma, IAEA’s chief of the emergency preparedness and response evaluation team (EPREV), said in a press conference in Jakarta on Wednesday, September 28, 2016.

The EPREV team, consisting of five IAEA’s nuclear experts, conducted a 10-day work visit, concluded on September 28, 2016, to identify Indonesian government readiness to build and operate the national nuclear preparedness.

Homma revealed that the Indonesian government has been successful in formulating the framework for nuclear and radiological emergency preparedness and response.

The team also emphasized that the nuclear preparedness system must be established at the national scale and integrated to the emergency response system.

Homma also called for finalization and implementation of the action plan on the nuclear preparedness in Indonesia.

Dedik Eko Sumargo, director of preparedness and technical support at the Nuclear Energy Regulatory Agency (Bapeten), revealed that it was the third time for the IAEA inspecting Indonesia’s nuclear preparedness.

“Earlier in 1999, we had red scores [on the preparedness]. Now they’re getting better, reflecting that Bapeten’s commitment to nuclear preparedness has improved,” he said.

Dedik claimed that the results also reflected Indonesia’s readiness to build nuclear power plants anytime and that Bapeten would be ready to supervise the development based on international standards.

“So, the safety standards will be equal with those in Japan.”

*ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

*BlackBerry Messenger jadi milik Indonesia*






BlackBerry Messenger. ©2014 Merdeka.com

*Merdeka.com - *Pengumuman mengejutkan terkait layanan BlackBerry disampaikan oleh presiden Jokowi pada Selasa, 27 September 2016 di Kantor Kepresidenan *Jakarta*, saat memimpin rapat terbatas tentang pengembangan ekonomi digital Tanah Air.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Presiden Joko Widodo mengungkapkan bahwa layanan pesan instan dari Blackberry sudah dimiliki 100 persen oleh Indonesia sehingga bisa dijadikan platform asli Indonesia. Hal ini kemudian juga diamini oleh Menkominfo Rudiantara.

"Kita harapkan nanti seluruh hal yang berkaitan dengan 'e-commerce' kita baik retail platform-nya, baik logistik platform-nya bisa nempel ke blackberry messenger khususnya yang nanti betul-betul kita siapkan menjadi platform asli Indonesia," ujar Presiden Joko Widodo.

Lebih lanjut, kabar membanggakan ini juga dilanjutkan oleh pengumuman dari BlackBerry soal perjanjian dalam usaha bersama atau joint venture yang baru terbentuk, PT BB Merah Putih. Ventura ini nantinya memberikan lisensi software dan layanan BlackBerry untuk memproduksi handset bagi pasar Indonesia.

BB Merah Putih akan membuat, mendistribusikan dan mempromosikan perangkat bermerek BlackBerry yang menggunakan software dan aplikasi Android BlackBerry yang aman. Ventura ini juga memiliki akses penuh akan pengalaman BlackBerry, termasuk software BlackBerry untuk Android yang aman dan terpercaya, untuk produksi perangkat baru di Indonesia.

Joint venture ini dipimpin oleh PT Tiphone Mobile Indonesia Tbk, perusahaan telekomunikasi terkemuka dengan jaringan distribusi terluas di Indonesia. PT Tiphone sendiri adalah afiliasi dari PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia Tbk, yang notabene merupakan operator terbesar di Indonesia.

BlackBerry dalam siaran pers-nya menambahkan bila Joint venture ini tercipta sebagai bentuk dukungan kepada usaha pemerintah Indonesia untuk mempromosikan pengembangan, memproduksi dan pembuatan barang menggunakan sumber lokal, dan juga meningkatkan jumlah smartphone LTE dengan nilai tambah, yang tersedia dan terjual di Tanah Air.


I hope this is true.
And will be the 1st choose for Indonesian people to use BBI Messenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*INDONESIA'S TAX AMENSTY PROGRAM (Compiled)*
Updating tax amnesty progress while waiting for pr1v4t33r to come back

*September 19, 2016





September 22, 2016





September 24, 2016





September 26, 2016





September 27, 2016





September 29, 2016*
*



*
1 day left for the first phase of the program

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalazan

^ ^
A related news....hope the target will be reached or be overlapped...EMERGENCY that was great!






Dirjen Pajak Tetapkan Keadaan Luar Biasa‎ di 4 Tempat 

*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA -‎* Direktorat Jenderal (Ditjen) Pajak menetapkan keadaan luar biasa pada tempat penerimaan surat pernyataan harta (SPH), di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak dan beberapa Kanwil DJP Wilayah Jakarta.

‎Direktur Penyuluhan, Pelayanan, dan Hubungan Masyarakat Ditjen Pajak Hestu Yoga Saksama‎ mengatakan, penetapan keadaan luar biasa ini karena adanya peningkatan jumlah antrean wajib pajak yang ingin memanfaatkan pengampunan pajak dengan tarif terendah.

Adapun status keadaan luar biasa ditetapkan di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak, KPP Madya Jakarta di Jalan Ridwan Rais, Kanwil DJP JakartaKhusus di Jalan Kalibata, dan Kanwil DJP Wajib Pajak Besar di Jalan Sudirman.
‎
"Ini sudah sedemikian padat ant‎reannya, karena wajib pajak mengejar tarif 2 persen," ujar Yoga di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak, Jakarta, Kamis (29/9/2019).

Menurut Yoga, untuk status keadaan luar biasa mulai diberlakukan pada hari ini pukul 12.30 WIB (dua shift) hingga Jumat 30 September 2016.
‎
Yoga menjelaskan, ‎prosedur penerimaan SPH dilakukan mengacu pada Peraturan Direktur Jenderal Pajak Nomor PER-14/PJ/2016 tentang Tata Cara Penerimaan Surat Pernyataan Dalam Hal Terjadi Gangguan Pada Jaringan dan/atau Keadaan Luar Biasa Pada Akhir Periode Penyampaian Surat Pernyataan Harta (SPH).

"Wajib pajak yang menyampaikan SPH pada keadaan luar biasa akan menerima tanda terima sementara (TTS), yang selanjutnya dalam waktu paling lama lima hari kerja dilakukan penelitian berkas dan diterbitkan tanda terima SPH," paparnya.

Kemudian, wajib pajak dapat mengambil tanda terima SPH secara lamgsung di tempat penyampaian SPH, atau apabila dikehendaki untuk dikirimkan melalui Pos, dapat menyampaikan kepada petugas penerima atau peneliti SPH pada saat menyampaikan SPH.

"Nanti WP akan menerima tanda terima sementara sebagai bukti, tapi belum merupakan bukti yang sah, dimana proses selanjutnya dilakukan penelitian petugas kami dalam waktu lima hari maka dikeluarkan tanda terima sebenar-benarnya," pungkas Yoga. *(*)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

Kalazan said:


> ^ ^
> A related news....hope the target will be reached or be overlapped...EMERGENCY that was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirjen Pajak Tetapkan Keadaan Luar Biasa‎ di 4 Tempat
> 
> *TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA -‎* Direktorat Jenderal (Ditjen) Pajak menetapkan keadaan luar biasa pada tempat penerimaan surat pernyataan harta (SPH), di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak dan beberapa Kanwil DJP Wilayah Jakarta.
> 
> ‎Direktur Penyuluhan, Pelayanan, dan Hubungan Masyarakat Ditjen Pajak Hestu Yoga Saksama‎ mengatakan, penetapan keadaan luar biasa ini karena adanya peningkatan jumlah antrean wajib pajak yang ingin memanfaatkan pengampunan pajak dengan tarif terendah.
> 
> Adapun status keadaan luar biasa ditetapkan di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak, KPP Madya Jakarta di Jalan Ridwan Rais, Kanwil DJP JakartaKhusus di Jalan Kalibata, dan Kanwil DJP Wajib Pajak Besar di Jalan Sudirman.
> ‎
> "Ini sudah sedemikian padat ant‎reannya, karena wajib pajak mengejar tarif 2 persen," ujar Yoga di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak, Jakarta, Kamis (29/9/2019).
> 
> Menurut Yoga, untuk status keadaan luar biasa mulai diberlakukan pada hari ini pukul 12.30 WIB (dua shift) hingga Jumat 30 September 2016.
> ‎
> Yoga menjelaskan, ‎prosedur penerimaan SPH dilakukan mengacu pada Peraturan Direktur Jenderal Pajak Nomor PER-14/PJ/2016 tentang Tata Cara Penerimaan Surat Pernyataan Dalam Hal Terjadi Gangguan Pada Jaringan dan/atau Keadaan Luar Biasa Pada Akhir Periode Penyampaian Surat Pernyataan Harta (SPH).
> 
> "Wajib pajak yang menyampaikan SPH pada keadaan luar biasa akan menerima tanda terima sementara (TTS), yang selanjutnya dalam waktu paling lama lima hari kerja dilakukan penelitian berkas dan diterbitkan tanda terima SPH," paparnya.
> 
> Kemudian, wajib pajak dapat mengambil tanda terima SPH secara lamgsung di tempat penyampaian SPH, atau apabila dikehendaki untuk dikirimkan melalui Pos, dapat menyampaikan kepada petugas penerima atau peneliti SPH pada saat menyampaikan SPH.
> 
> "Nanti WP akan menerima tanda terima sementara sebagai bukti, tapi belum merupakan bukti yang sah, dimana proses selanjutnya dilakukan penelitian petugas kami dalam waktu lima hari maka dikeluarkan tanda terima sebenar-benarnya," pungkas Yoga. *(*)*




Wow! Maybe they should keep the revenue offices open 24 hours till friday 12:59pm so they can accomodate everyone who wishes to declare their wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Kalazan said:


> ^ ^
> A related news....hope the target will be reached or be overlapped...EMERGENCY that was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirjen Pajak Tetapkan Keadaan Luar Biasa‎ di 4 Tempat
> 
> *TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA -‎* Direktorat Jenderal (Ditjen) Pajak menetapkan keadaan luar biasa pada tempat penerimaan surat pernyataan harta (SPH), di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak dan beberapa Kanwil DJP Wilayah Jakarta.
> 
> ‎Direktur Penyuluhan, Pelayanan, dan Hubungan Masyarakat Ditjen Pajak Hestu Yoga Saksama‎ mengatakan, penetapan keadaan luar biasa ini karena adanya peningkatan jumlah antrean wajib pajak yang ingin memanfaatkan pengampunan pajak dengan tarif terendah.
> 
> Adapun status keadaan luar biasa ditetapkan di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak, KPP Madya Jakarta di Jalan Ridwan Rais, Kanwil DJP JakartaKhusus di Jalan Kalibata, dan Kanwil DJP Wajib Pajak Besar di Jalan Sudirman.
> ‎
> "Ini sudah sedemikian padat ant‎reannya, karena wajib pajak mengejar tarif 2 persen," ujar Yoga di Kantor Pusat Ditjen Pajak, Jakarta, Kamis (29/9/2019).
> 
> Menurut Yoga, untuk status keadaan luar biasa mulai diberlakukan pada hari ini pukul 12.30 WIB (dua shift) hingga Jumat 30 September 2016.
> ‎
> Yoga menjelaskan, ‎prosedur penerimaan SPH dilakukan mengacu pada Peraturan Direktur Jenderal Pajak Nomor PER-14/PJ/2016 tentang Tata Cara Penerimaan Surat Pernyataan Dalam Hal Terjadi Gangguan Pada Jaringan dan/atau Keadaan Luar Biasa Pada Akhir Periode Penyampaian Surat Pernyataan Harta (SPH).
> 
> "Wajib pajak yang menyampaikan SPH pada keadaan luar biasa akan menerima tanda terima sementara (TTS), yang selanjutnya dalam waktu paling lama lima hari kerja dilakukan penelitian berkas dan diterbitkan tanda terima SPH," paparnya.
> 
> Kemudian, wajib pajak dapat mengambil tanda terima SPH secara lamgsung di tempat penyampaian SPH, atau apabila dikehendaki untuk dikirimkan melalui Pos, dapat menyampaikan kepada petugas penerima atau peneliti SPH pada saat menyampaikan SPH.
> 
> "Nanti WP akan menerima tanda terima sementara sebagai bukti, tapi belum merupakan bukti yang sah, dimana proses selanjutnya dilakukan penelitian petugas kami dalam waktu lima hari maka dikeluarkan tanda terima sebenar-benarnya," pungkas Yoga. *(*)*


Thank You very much bro, you give us the clear describtive about the tax amnesty's program.
We thanks those who have work hard in the process.
Thanks, hope that these will be for the best of our nation interest.


----------



## patu

CountStrike said:


> WEDNESDAY, 28 SEPTEMBER, 2016 | 19:46 WIB
> *Indonesia`s Nuclear Preparedness Strong: IAEA*
> Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) viewed that Indonesia has a significant commitment to nuclear and radiological emergency preparedness and response (EPR).
> 
> “Indonesia demonstrates a significant commitment to nuclear and radiological emergency preparedness and response. It is reflected on the authorities commitment to the nuclear preparedness,” Toshimitsu Homma, IAEA’s chief of the emergency preparedness and response evaluation team (EPREV), said in a press conference in Jakarta on Wednesday, September 28, 2016.
> 
> The EPREV team, consisting of five IAEA’s nuclear experts, conducted a 10-day work visit, concluded on September 28, 2016, to identify Indonesian government readiness to build and operate the national nuclear preparedness.
> 
> Homma revealed that the Indonesian government has been successful in formulating the framework for nuclear and radiological emergency preparedness and response.
> 
> The team also emphasized that the nuclear preparedness system must be established at the national scale and integrated to the emergency response system.
> 
> Homma also called for finalization and implementation of the action plan on the nuclear preparedness in Indonesia.
> 
> Dedik Eko Sumargo, director of preparedness and technical support at the Nuclear Energy Regulatory Agency (Bapeten), revealed that it was the third time for the IAEA inspecting Indonesia’s nuclear preparedness.
> 
> “Earlier in 1999, we had red scores [on the preparedness]. Now they’re getting better, reflecting that Bapeten’s commitment to nuclear preparedness has improved,” he said.
> 
> Dedik claimed that the results also reflected Indonesia’s readiness to build nuclear power plants anytime and that Bapeten would be ready to supervise the development based on international standards.
> 
> “So, the safety standards will be equal with those in Japan.”
> 
> *ANTARA*


Hope that this fact could be a positive trigger for the Nuclir power to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

*Gandeng Repsol, Pertamina Bangun Bahan Kelenturan Ban Rp 1 T di Cilacap*







J*akarta* - PT Pertamina (Persero) menandatangani perjanjian kerja sama dengan Repsol untuk membangun pabrik TDAE (Treated distillate aromatic extract) atau zat additive kelenturan karet untuk produk ban.

VP Corporate Communication Pertamina, Wianda Pusponegoro, mengatakan pabrik ini akan dibangun di area RU IV Cilacap.

"TDAE (_Treated distillate aromatic extract_) merupakan bahan baku untuk_additive_ produk karet yang ramah lingkungan," kata Wianda dalam keterangannya, Kamis (29/9/2016).

Investasi yang dibutuhkan untuk pembangunan pabrik ini adalah US$ 80 juta atau Rp 1 triliun lebih.

"Rencana ini telah melalui proses _feasibility study_ baik ekonomi maupun teknis sekitar 2 tahun," ujar Wianda.

Kapasitas produksi pabrik ini diperkirakan sekitar 60 ribu ton per tahun dengan kualitas yang tinggi. Pabrik ini ditargetkan beroperasi di 2019.

Rencananya produk yang dihasilkan dari pabrik ini akan dipasarkan ke Asia Tenggara. *(wdl/hns)

detik.com
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*September 29, 2016





September 30, 2016*





*Changes within 24hrs:
Total Declared Assets + 518 Trillion Rupiah
Total Repatriated Assets + 13 Trillion Rupiah
Total Payment Received **+ 5.7 Trillion Rupiah*
Still going strong with addition of almost *IDR 6 trillion* of tax gathered *in about 24 hrs*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia Receives Tourism Awards in Africa*
*



*
*TEMPO.CO, **Jakarta **- *Indonesia achieves two prestigious awards in South Africa’s biggest exhibition and travel exchange, The Gateway Show Africa, on September 23-25, 2016, at the Ticketpro Dome, Johannesburg.

Tourism Ministry official Nia Niscaya said that *Indonesia received the Best International Destination award and the highest award; the Spirit of Getaway 2016 award.*

“We hope through the awards, the public's eyes, especially in Africa and its surrounding, would be opened about Indonesian tourism,” Nia added.

The Getaway Show officials gives their appreciation to the Wonderful Indonesia team for their participation at the event by providing a variety of attractions and unique foods.

“The officials send their appreciation to Indonesia and thanks for the delicious treats such as the Padang coffee, Indonesian culinary rendang, also for the dance show and the hospitality in receiving guests that visit the Wonderful Indonesia booth,” she said.

The Wonderful Indonesia team featured service products such as the Nusa Dua Beach Hotel Bali, Holiday Inn Bandung, Maya Resort Bali, Bhara Tours Bandung, Singapore Airlines, also local travel providers, Afronesia Tours and The Facets.

Deputy of Foreign Tourism Marketing Development I Gde Pitana said that Indonesia’s involvement in The Getaway Show is one of the strategies to optimize the effort to pomote Indonesian tourism in Africa that has a huge potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia's Garuda's US return to generate 5 percent of 2017 revenue: CEO*

Posted 01 Oct 2016 03:45





Workers clean the body of a Garuda Indonesia Airbus A320 aircraft inside Hangar 4 of PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) Aero Asia at Soekarno-Hatta airport in Jakarta, September 28, 2015.

ENLARGE
CAPTION 

MONTREAL: Garuda Indonesia's , the country's national carrier, expects its return to the United States next year with three flights a week to generate about 5 percent of the airline's top-line passenger revenue for 2017, its chief executive said.

The airline is now negotiating rights to start service from Jakarta to Los Angeles via Japan, Chief Executive Officer Arif Wibowo said in an interview. He said the new flights would be a "milestone" for Garuda, which reported US$3.81 billion in total operating revenues in 2015.

Garuda's plans follow an August announcement by the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) that Indonesia's aviation safety performance now meets international standards, allowing its carriers to fly to the United States.

The FAA removed the ability of the country's carriers to fly to the United States in 2007. The southeast Asian nation has struggled with a patchy aviation record.

Garuda is also considering a route to New York via Europe, where it flies to Amsterdam and London.

"What we are aiming is to ... grab market between Indonesia and the U.S.," Wibowo told Reuters late Thursday on the sidelines of a United Nations aviation assembly in Montreal.

"We can start from three flights per week. Eventually we are also aiming to become a daily flight."

Traffic between the United States and Indonesia is about 400,000 passengers a year, he said.

Garuda is publicly traded but the Indonesian government is its largest shareholder with a 60 percent stake.

The fast-growing carrier is in negotiations with planemaker Boeing Co and rival Airbus Group SE for at least 22 widebody planes to replace A330s that the carrier has on an operating lease, Wibowo said.

(Editing by Jeffrey Benkoe)

- Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia's Garuda's US return to generate 5 percent of 2017 revenue: CEO*
> 
> Posted 01 Oct 2016 03:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers clean the body of a Garuda Indonesia Airbus A320 aircraft inside Hangar 4 of PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) Aero Asia at Soekarno-Hatta airport in Jakarta, September 28, 2015.
> 
> ENLARGE
> CAPTION
> 
> MONTREAL: Garuda Indonesia's , the country's national carrier, expects its return to the United States next year with three flights a week to generate about 5 percent of the airline's top-line passenger revenue for 2017, its chief executive said.
> 
> The airline is now negotiating rights to start service from Jakarta to Los Angeles via Japan, Chief Executive Officer Arif Wibowo said in an interview. He said the new flights would be a "milestone" for Garuda, which reported US$3.81 billion in total operating revenues in 2015.
> 
> Garuda's plans follow an August announcement by the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) that Indonesia's aviation safety performance now meets international standards, allowing its carriers to fly to the United States.
> 
> The FAA removed the ability of the country's carriers to fly to the United States in 2007. The southeast Asian nation has struggled with a patchy aviation record.
> 
> Garuda is also considering a route to New York via Europe, where it flies to Amsterdam and London.
> 
> "What we are aiming is to ... grab market between Indonesia and the U.S.," Wibowo told Reuters late Thursday on the sidelines of a United Nations aviation assembly in Montreal.
> 
> "We can start from three flights per week. Eventually we are also aiming to become a daily flight."
> 
> Traffic between the United States and Indonesia is about 400,000 passengers a year, he said.
> 
> Garuda is publicly traded but the Indonesian government is its largest shareholder with a 60 percent stake.
> 
> The fast-growing carrier is in negotiations with planemaker Boeing Co and rival Airbus Group SE for at least 22 widebody planes to replace A330s that the carrier has on an operating lease, Wibowo said.
> 
> (Editing by Jeffrey Benkoe)
> 
> - Reuters



22 planes to be buy for replacement... goverment must push for offset negotiation... even better if the transaction can be hitchike with a 'tot' deal...

We have the money... whether the deal will be finance by a local banks consortium or a foreign one, we still have to pay the value... we have the upper hand to insist a better purchase negotiation for our side...

Even a small fraction of technology will be enough... our goverment should emphasize in this deal... it is a state own enterprise anyway...

Just wonder... if every planes or helicopter bought by our soe or private company can implicate an offset deal... or a transfer of technology deal... we can catch up the pace in no time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

*OJK Signs Agreement with Kazakh Financial Institution*






http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...s-Agreement-with-Kazakh-Financial-Institution

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The Financial Service Authority (OJK) has established cooperation with Kazakhstan’s Astana International Financial Center (AIFC).

OJK’s Deputy Commissioner for First Banking Monitoring Mulya E. Siregar said the cooperation is aimed at supporting the development of domestic financial service industry.

According to Mulya, the cooperation include development of appropriate financial monitoring mechanism both for conventional and shariah financial markets. “Cooperation will be made by exchanging knowledge and expertise or capacity building programs,” he said Thursday in Jakarta.

Monitoring will be made in prudential standards and market conduct of financial institution monitoring, financial product and market development, crisis management and financial institution resolution, global monitoring reform and agreements in international forum, etc.

Aside from signing the agreement, OJK and AIFC have held talks about shariah finance, financial technology (fintech), financial inclusion, capacity building as well as training and prudential standards.

AIFC was established in 2015 a the initiative of Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev in a bid to turn the country into a leading financial hub for Central Asia, the Caucasus region, the Eurasian Economic Union (EAEU), the Middle East, Western China, Mongolia and Europe.

AIFC is designed to attract foreign investment, develop banking sector, facilitate insurance businesses and shariah financial institutions. Also to draw world leaders in financial service sector to support Kazakhstan in developing best practices, creating stability and boosting Kazakh economic growth



*Indonesia-Iran considering cooperation in development of aircraft industry*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...operation-in-development-of-aircraft-industry

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and the Islamic Republic of Iran are studying possibility of cooperation in the development of civil aircraft industry as currently Iran needs to renew a large number of its aircraft for civil aviation service.

The Policy Study and Development Body (BPPK) of the Foreign Ministry said here on Friday, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) could study cooperation with the Iran Aircraft Manufacturing Industrial Company (HESA).

The cooperation possibility was an important point in the economic discussion during the visit of an Iranian government delegation to the state-owned aircraft factory PTDI in Bandung on Thursday.

The visit by the Iranian delegation is part of the activities of 5th "Policy Research Consultation" (PRC) of Indonesia-Iran, between BPPK and the Institute for Political and International Studies (IPIS), a think tank of the Iranian Foreign Ministry held by Asia Africa Museum in Bandung.

The Iranian delegates included Iranian Ambassador to Indonesia Valiollah Mohammadi and Vice President of IPIS Dr Sayed Rasoul Mousavi.

PRC is an annual activity of BPPK and IPIS to exchange views and information about position and foreign policy of the two countries - bilaterally, regionally and internationally.

BPPK said after the implementation of "Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action" (JCPOA) on 16 January 2016, followed with the lifting of international economic sanction on Iran, that country needs many units of aircraft for civil aviation.

The lifting of the economic on Iran opened an opportunity for Indonesia to develop closer cooperation with Iran, an oil rich country with a population of 80 million.

Large purchase of aircraft by Iran has been widely reported by international mass media. Iran was reported signing a contract for the purchase of 100 units of Boeing air craft at a price of US$17 billion in Sept 2016, and 118 units of Airbus aircraft valued at US$25 billion in January, 2016.

The U.S. finance ministry allowed the purchases by phases.

Iran also is studying purchase of aircraft from the Brazilian aircraft maker Embraer.

Technology and Development Director of PTDI, Andi Alisjahbana, said PTDI, which already has international reputation as an aircraft maker has a big opportunity to sell aircraft to Iran.

Propeller aircraft products of PTDI are suitable for domestic flights, Andi said.

So far, PTDI has exported aircraft to various countries including Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Thailand, the Philippines, South Korea, Pakistan, Turkey, the United Arab Emirates, Burkina Faso, Senegal, and Venezuela



*Indonesia to send 11 start-ups to Turkey*






http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106986/indonesia-to-send-11-start-ups-to-turkey

Jakarta, Sept 30 (Antara) - The Creative Economy Agency (Bekraf) will send 11 start-ups to the Start-up Competition and Conference Eurasia (Europe and Asia) in Istanbul, Turkey, to be held from 6 to 10 October 2016, bringing together 428 start-ups from 135 countries.

"From the 11 start-ups, 6 start-ups will participate in the competition and five start-ups will join the conference," said Deputy Access Capital of Bekraf Fadjar Hutomo, during a press conference here on Friday.

Previously, the start-ups passed the selection process for the competition that was held by Bekraf, and then passed a second selection by the organizers of the start-up competition in Istanbul.

The six start-ups that will participate in the competition include Urbanhire (job search sites), Kostoom (platform to create custom clothing), KlikTukang (an application that connects consumers with repair and maintenance providers), Kitabis.com (fundraising sites), Cubeacon (application to help the promotion of businesses) and Hangout.deals (e-commerce selling discounted items). Six start-ups have been listed among the top 100 start-ups in the world.

While 5 other start-ups are to be participants at the conference in Istanbul, such as AppSKEP (applications in the field of care), Ur-Farm (e-commerce selling organic products), Pictalogi (platform photo printing), TARRASmart (directory of online radio Indonesia), BlumbangReksa (platform for helping shrimp farmers).

"In Turkey, they will meet with investors from throughout the world," he said.

He noted that Bekfraf will continue to encourage start-up to sell their products throughout the world.

Meanwhile, KlikTukang CEO Astrid Wibisono said KlikTukang is ready to participate and compete in the event.

"We hope to win. But certainly, this event allows us to add insights, experience, and lessons learned. In fact, we will meet with investors from abroad," he said.

In 2015, iGrow, a start-up from Indonesia, reached 2nd place in the competition in Turkey.***4***



*Indonesian coffee potential grows unlimited: Australian Ambassador*







http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...tential-grows-unlimited-australian-ambassador

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Australian Ambassador to Indonesia, Paul Grigson, who is also a coffee connoisseur, said the potential in unlimited for the Indonesian coffee agriculture and industry.

In a press release from the Australian Embassy in Jakarta, received by Antara here on Friday, the ambassador said the Australians and Indonesians enjoy drinking coffee, often in cozy cafes.

"As the third largest coffee producer and exporter in the world, Indonesia is a haven for coffee addicts," he said.

He added the Australian Rural Development Program (PRISMA), which is part of the Australia Indonesia Partnership For Rural Economic Development (AIP-Rural), has helped more than 2,200 farmers and is expected to reach 10,000 coffee producers in 2018.

"I was amazed by the incredible coffee culture, where coffee can be cold fusion, pour-over or tubruk. And there's also some inspiring latte foam art," Grigson said.

"Tubruk" coffee is Indonesian-style coffee, in which coarse coffee grounds are boiled, along with solid sugar, resulting in a thick drink.

According to Grigson, during his stay in Indonesia, almost all coffee grown in the country was enjoyed by him, including Gayo coffee from Aceh, Toraja coffee from South Sulawesi, and Bajawa Flores coffee from East Nusa Tengggara.

"Jakartas thriving coffee culture not only makes it easier for me to get my coffee, but it opens up more opportunities for young people to enter the business. With many Indonesian baristas learning their art in Australia, this is a fusion of cultures we can all enjoy," the ambassador said.

Along with the increase in coffee consumption worldwide, Indonesia, as the third largest coffee producer after Brazil and Vietnam, has a great opportunity to improve the quality and volume of coffee production, in order to meet the international demand for specialty coffee.

East Java province is estimated to have 54,300 coffee farmers, and a coffee production land area equivalent to 8.1 percent of the nation's production area.

Meanwhile, East Nusa Tenggara province has about 51,752 coffee farmers and its area for coffee production reaches 57 percent of the nation's production area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

*Medco jadi penguasa Newmont Nusa Tenggara*
Sabtu, 01 Oktober 






Jakarta. PT Medco Energi Internasional (MedcoEnergi) resmi menguasai saham PT Newmont Nusa Tenggara (NNT) 82,2% melalui 50% saham PT Amman Mineral Investama setelah mendapat restu Rapat Umum Pemegang Saham Luar Biasa (RUPSLB) pada, Jumat (30/9). 

Adapun akuisisi tersebut akan memberikan nilai tambah yang signifikan bagi pemegang saham dengan memberikan akses terhadap fasilitas operasi bertaraf dunia di Batu Hijau dengan cadangan terbukti sebesar 2,6 miliar pound tembaga dan 2,7 juta ons emas, serta akses kedepan terhadap temuan cadangan yang belum tergali sebesar 12,9 miliar pon tembaga dan 19,7 juta ons emas. 

"Transaksi ini akan menambah besaran ekuitas dan portofolio investasi Medco, dan akan meningkatkan kontribusi pendapatan dari sektor selain energi secara material, transaksi ditargetkan rampung pada Oktober 2016." kata Roberto Lorato, CEO MedcoEnergi, dalam siaran tertulisnya, Jumat (30/9). 

Selain itu, melalui Penawaran Umum Terbatas, perseroan ini akan menggalang dana yang kurang lebih setara dengan US$ 150 juta.

Dana yang diperoleh akan digunakan untuk membayar utang jatuh tempo dan untuk mendanai belanja modal. Setelah hak memesan efek lebih dulu, Medco akan memiliki struktur permodalan yang lebih kuat untuk menunjang kegiatannya yang kian berkembang. 

Sementara itu, untuk pendapatan Januari-Juni 2016 sebesar US$ 281 juta dengan harga realisasi minyak US$ 38,3 per barel dan harga realisasi gas rata-rata sebesar US$ 4,18 per mmbtu. Sedangkan penghasilan dari operasi US$ 11 juta, sementara rugi bersih sebesar US$ 31 juta. 

kontan.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan GITET PLNPetugas Area Pelaksana Pemeliharaan (APP) Cawang PT PLN (Persero) Transmisi Jawa Bagian Barat melakukan pemeriksaan rutin panel di Gardu Induk 150 KV Mampang Dua, Jakarta, Kamis (29/9/2016). Pada tahun 2016 ini, PLN akan menyelesaikan pembangunan 53 Gardu Induk Tegangan Ekstra Tinggi (GITET) 500 KV dan membangun jaringan kabel listrik bawah tanah sejauh 60 Km untuk kota DKI Jakarta saja. (ANTARA /Widodo S. Jusuf)









Pembangunan GITET PLNPetugas Area Pelaksana Pemeliharaan (APP) Cawang PT PLN (Persero) Transmisi Jawa Bagian Barat melakukan pemeriksaan rutin panel di Gardu Induk 150 KV Mampang Dua, Jakarta, Kamis (29/9/2016). Pada tahun 2016 ini, PLN akan menyelesaikan pembangunan 53 Gardu Induk Tegangan Ekstra Tinggi (GITET) 500 KV dan membangun jaringan kabel listrik bawah tanah sejauh 60 Km untuk kota DKI Jakarta saja. (ANTARA /Widodo S. Jusuf)









Pembangunan GITET PLNPetugas Area Pelaksana Pemeliharaan (APP) Cawang PT PLN (Persero) Transmisi Jawa Bagian Barat melakukan pemeriksaan rutin panel di Gardu Induk 150 KV Mampang Dua, Jakarta, Kamis (29/9/2016). Pada tahun 2016 ini, PLN akan menyelesaikan pembangunan 53 Gardu Induk Tegangan Ekstra Tinggi (GITET) 500 KV dan membangun jaringan kabel listrik bawah tanah sejauh 60 Km untuk kota DKI Jakarta saja. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Perkembangan LRT JabodebekPresiden Joko Widodo berbincang dengan Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (kiri) saat meninjau perkembangan proyek pembangunan Kereta Api Ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi (Jabodebek) di kawasan Cibubur, Jakarta, Jumat (30/9/2016). Pembangunan LRT telah memasuki pengerjaan struktur pada Lintas Pelayanan 1 Cawang-Cibubur (14,5 km) dan Lintas Pelayanan 3 Cawang-Bekasi Timur (18,5 km), sementara Lintas Pelayanan 2 Cawang-Kuningan-Dukuh Atas (10,5 km) dalam tahap persiapan. (ANTARA /Widodo S. Jusuf)







Perkembangan LRT JabodebekPresiden Joko Widodo berbincang dengan Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (kiri) saat meninjau perkembangan proyek pembangunan Kereta Api Ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi (Jabodebek) di kawasan Cibubur, Jakarta, Jumat (30/9/2016). Pembangunan LRT telah memasuki pengerjaan struktur pada Lintas Pelayanan 1 Cawang-Cibubur (14,5 km) dan Lintas Pelayanan 3 Cawang-Bekasi Timur (18,5 km), sementara Lintas Pelayanan 2 Cawang-Kuningan-Dukuh Atas (10,5 km) dalam tahap persiapan. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Perkembangan LRT JabodebekPresiden Joko Widodo didampingi Menteri BUMN Rini Soemarno (kedua kiri), Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (kanan), Juru Bicara Kepresidenan Johan Budi (kedua kanan), dan Dirut PT Adhi Karya (Persero) Tbk Budi Harto (kiri) meninjau perkembangan proyek pembangunan Kereta Api Ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi (Jabodebek) di kawasan Cibubur, Jakarta, Jumat (30/9/2016). Pembangunan LRT telah memasuki pengerjaan struktur pada Lintas Pelayanan 1 Cawang-Cibubur (14,5 km) dan Lintas Pelayanan 3 Cawang-Bekasi Timur (18,5 km), sementara Lintas Pelayanan 2 Cawang-Kuningan-Dukuh Atas (10,5 km) dalam tahap persiapan. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Perkembangan LRT JabodebekPresiden Joko Widodo didampingi Menteri BUMN Rini Soemarno (kiri) dan Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (kanan) meninjau perkembangan proyek pembangunan Kereta Api Ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi (Jabodebek) di kawasan Cibubur, Jakarta, Jumat (30/9/2016). Pembangunan LRT telah memasuki pengerjaan struktur pada Lintas Pelayanan 1 Cawang-Cibubur (14,5 km) dan Lintas Pelayanan 3 Cawang-Bekasi Timur (18,5 km), sementara Lintas Pelayanan 2 Cawang-Kuningan-Dukuh Atas (10,5 km) dalam tahap persiapan. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Perkembangan LRT JabodebekPresiden Joko Widodo meninjau perkembangan proyek pembangunan Kereta Api Ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi (Jabodebek) di kawasan Cibubur, Jakarta, Jumat (30/9/2016). Pembangunan LRT telah memasuki pengerjaan struktur pada Lintas Pelayanan 1 Cawang-Cibubur (14,5 km) dan Lintas Pelayanan 3 Cawang-Bekasi Timur (18,5 km), sementara Lintas Pelayanan 2 Cawang-Kuningan-Dukuh Atas (10,5 km) dalam tahap persiapan. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Foreign guests of star rated hotels in Manado stay longer*
Jumat, 30 September 2016 17:44 WIB | 615 Views




Foreign tourists enjoy views of the afternoon on the dock of the three colors Lake Linow at Tomohon (32 km from the city of Manado), North Sulawesi, on Thursday (March 10, 2016). (ANTARA/Adwit B. Pramono/P003)

Manado (ANTARA News) - Foreign guests of star-rated hotels stayed longer in Manado, North Sulawesi, the provincial office of the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) said on Friday.

In July, 2016, the length of stay of foreign guests of star rated hotels averaged 3.81 days , up from 3.25 days in the previous month, head of the provincial BPS Moh Edy Mahmud said here.

Edy said the steady increase in the length of stay from month to month indicated growing number of foreign visitors to the province.

"The more foreign visitors to the province the better for us," he said, adding, the trend is expected to continue as the impact would be positive for the economy of the province.

Spokeswoman of the Sintesa Peninsula Hotel Julita Wowor said the number of foreign visitors to Manado was growing especially from China.

The number of foreign guests in the city center in Manado remained low but the length of stay is higher, she said.

Most visitors chose to stay in suburban areas where they enjoy the natural beauty, she added.
(Uu.H-ASG/O001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106981/foreign-guests-of-star-rated-hotels-in-manado-stay-longer


*Jokowi’s vision jacks up August cement consumption*

Adam Rizky Nugroho
Bareksa

Jakarta | Wed, September 21 2016 | 07:12 am



Workers unload cement from a warehouse.(Kontan/Carolus Agus Waluyo)

After a tough year, the cement industry has started to see the light. The vigorous development of infrastructure and property, part of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s vision, started to have a positive impact on cement consumption in August.

Based on Indonesia Cement Association (ASI) data, national cement consumption in August 2016 touched 5.9 million metric tons, up 9 percent from the same month in the previous year. The increase in August represented the highest year-on-year growth since early 2016.

Sales outside Java were the main driver of growth. Cement consumption in Sumatra and Nusa Tenggara grew by 17.6 percent and 17 percent, respectively. Sales in Sulawesi climbed 14 percent while Java only rose by 4.1 percent.

The increasing cement consumption in August sent good signals for the industry, which experienced its lowest growth last year. National cement consumption was only 60 million tons, up by 0.9 percent from a year earlier.

It was the lowest growth in the last five years, which recorded an average growth rate of 8 percent per annum.

"Looking at the demand trend, the big cycle tends to give some guidance that demand normally picks up after one or two years of sluggish growth," said Joko Sogie and Ryan Daniel, analysts at Deutsche Verdhana Indonesia, in a report dated Sept. 13.

Historically, they are correct. After experiencing sluggish growth in 2009, ASI data showed the growth of cement consumption recovered to 6 percent in 2010 and hit 17.7 percent in 2011, the highest growth in the previous five years.

*



Source: Indonesia Cement Association (ASI), Bareksa.com(Bareksa/Chart)*

*GDP growth*

The pickup in cement consumption after 2009 was strongly supported by the recovery in gross domestic product (GDP) growth.

Due to a global slowdown after the subprime mortgage crisis hit the US as the largest economy in the world, Indonesia's GDP grew only 4.2 percent in 2009, the lowest since 2002.

A year later, Indonesia's GDP started to recover and grew by 6.5 percent in 2011, the highest rate since 1996.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's cement industry remains quite promising with the vigorous development of infrastructure being driven by the government.

In addition, policies such as lowering financial income tax on property, the tax amnesty and a relaxation on the loan to value (LTV) ratio were believed to be supportive enough for the property industry, which is one of the largest cement consumers in Indonesia. (ags)

_*Source: Bareksa.com*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

not many to know about Jakarta is currently one of the city who holds most highrise building in ASEAN, far ahead than Manila, Kuala Lumpur and Singapore....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> not many to know about Jakarta is currently one of the city who holds most highrise building in ASEAN, far ahead than Manila, Kuala Lumpur and Singapore....


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_skyscrapers
i agree, sis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*THE WALL STREET JOURNAL*
WORLD ASIA
*Indonesia Rakes in Billions as Tax Amnesty Gathers Steam*
Program to bring home money stashed overseas by the wealthy has brought in $10.5 billion





People wait at a help desk for tax amnesty at Indonesia’s tax headquarters in Jakarta on Friday. PHOTO: REUTERS

By I MADE SENTANA
Sept. 30, 2016 11:46 a.m. ET

JAKARTA—A *tax amnesty program launched by Indonesia to bring home money stashed overseas by wealthy individuals has attracted 135.4 trillion rupiah (US$10.5 billion) in asset repatriation since July*, the government said Friday.

The announcement came at the end of the final day of the most generous terms, as low as 2% penalties, offered to those participating in the tax program, which will continue for six months. *The central bank hopes the program will attract 560 trillion rupiah (US$43 billion) in asset repatriation*, which is expected to increase the amount of funds available for investment in the country.

RELATED

Indonesia Tax Amnesty Draws More Takers
Indonesia’s Finance Minister Sets Sights on Tax Evaders
Indonesia’s Returning Finance Minister Aims to Build Confidence in Policies

The Tax Directorate General’s office said that* the program also so far brought in 86.9 trillion rupiah (US$6.7 billion) to state coffers from penalties paid in exchange for pardons,* or more than *half the 165 trillion rupiah that are eventually expected. *Penalties are also paid on domestic assets undeclared previously and offshore assets declared but left outside the country.

“The (results) are very encouraging,” Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told reporters. *“We are very touched and grateful with the public enthusiasm. It shows big trust of the government’s tax management.”*

The program is aimed at encouraging rich Indonesians to bring back some of *an estimated 3.517 quadrillion rupiah (US$273 billion) of assets they keep overseas*, get taxpayers to declare undisclosed assets both in the country or overseas, increase the number of taxpayers and get more businesses to enter the formal economy.

President Joko Widodo’s administration is striving to boost tax revenue to help fund much-needed infrastructure projects across this sprawling and unevenly developed archipelago nation, home to 250 million people, as commodity and oil busts drastically reduced government revenue collection.

After a slow start, the program received a shot in the arm in recent days. *A series of Indonesian business captains such as James Riady, chief executive of the Lippo Group, Anthoni Salim, head of the powerful Salim family that controls the world’s largest instant noodle maker Indofood, Franky Widjaja from the Widjaja family that controls Asia Pulp and Paper showed up at the tax offices in Jakarta.*

They declared assets they haven’t reported in the past and promised to repatriate part of those currently kept outside the country, mostly in neighboring Singapore.

*Their public appearances seem to encourage not only other wealthy Indonesians but also ordinary citizens to visit tax offices around the country, declaring assets they haven’t in the past or to pay tax for the first time. *A stick looms after the amnesty ends: a 200% penalty will be imposed on undeclared assets, with the threat of legal action for possible tax evasion.

Analysts credited the warm response to the program not only to the low penalties, but also to *Mr. Widodo’s tireless efforts to visit large taxpayers and also Singapore, where wealthy Indonesians and companies are believed to park about $250 billion of assets.*

“We took part in the program to keep our promise to the president we conveyed to him during a recent meeting,” Franciscus Welirang, Mr. Salim’s brother-in-law, said Friday.

*The participation reflects improving trust between the business community and Mr. Widodo’s administration, especially after he appointed Ms. Sri Mulyani as finance minister in August. *She is a respected former minister known for reforming Indonesia’s tax regime and a former World Bank managing director.

Write to I Made Sentana at i-made.sentana@wsj.com

http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesia-rakes-in-billions-as-tax-amnesty-gathers-steam-1475250405

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

madokafc said:


> not many to know about Jakarta is currently one of the city who holds most highrise building in ASEAN, far ahead than Manila, Kuala Lumpur and Singapore....



Yes you're right...
And many more highrise added from the surrouding city, like bekasi and tangerang with trend to build a business block, that many highrise building built in one area. Moreover there are many sporaded highrise building are being built too, both in urban and suburban, was mostly apartement and hotel.

Lippo karawaci tangerang next development...






About jakarta highrise building, sometimes all of you try to pass the non toll flyover in kuningan and feel the little something different...!






Its true jakarta greater....

Credit to pic owner.


----------



## skyhigh88

*Tycoons, Tax Amnesty and its Achievement*
The government is expecting many more conglomerates and wealthy individuals to take part in the second and third round of the tax amnesty program.

Posted On 03 Oct 2016
By: Leo Jegho
GIVnews.com






Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani with tycoons at a dinner at the State Palace a week before the 30 September deadline of the first round of the Tax Amnesty program. (Photo source: Kompas.com)

Jakarta, GIVnews.com – *Indonesia has succeeded with the first phase of its tax amnesty program.* Joined by *more than 350,000 taxpayers*, the *redemption fees collected unexpectedly reached almost Rp 80 trillion in the closing minutes of the first period*, which has ended on 30 September 2016. *The total wealth that has been declared amounted to 3,500 trillion.*

*The 350,000 taxpayers included business tycoons, bureaucrats, politicians, artists, preachers, and ordinary people.*

*The Rp 80 trillion is around half of the Rp 165 trillion target *to be achieved by the whole nine-month of tax pardon program, which will end on 30 March 2017. Meanwhile, *total declaration target is set at Rp 4,000 trillion.*

The first period of the amnesty program was set for 1 July -30 Sept 2016, with only two percent of the targeted wealth declared. The second period will be implemented on 1 October – 31 December 2016, with redemption charge of 3 percent. Finally, the third period of the program will run form 1 January to 30 March 2017, with pardon charge of 5 percent.

On the evening of 30 September, when visiting the Tax Directorate General office, President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo and Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati could not hide their feelings. The minister said the Rp 80 trillion was ‘encouraging’ while the President said it provided a *“momentum for us to reform our tax system, increase our tax base and raise our tax ratio.”*

It is widely perceived that the first achievement during the first period of the program was partly credited to the significant participation of business tycoons. Since the launching of the Tax Amnesty Program on 1 July 2016, the government had made ceaseless, all-out efforts to push large taxpayers to declare their wealth and pay amnesty fees. The Director General of Tax of the Ministry of Finance formed a special task force to approach ‘big fish’ taxpayers. Every day the task force’s staff members made phone calls to these individuals to remind them about the amnesty program. They told them that it was the last chance for them to get the cheapest tariff.

About a week before the 30 September deadline, President Jokowi invited a group of ‘super-rich’ taxpayers to a dinner at the State Palace. On the occasion, the President urged them to take part in the tax amnesty program. But, some of them requested the President to extend the 30 September deadline to the end of this December, which the President refused to do. He argued that the existing tax amnesty law disallows any deadline extension.

In the talks that took place at the State Palace, the two sides eventually agreed to not extend the first period of the tax amnesty program. This means that the taxpayers must declare their wealth by 30 September 2016. And, they also accepted the President’s decision to allow them to complete and submitted their amnesty dossiers until the end of this year provided that they would pay their amnesty fees by 30 September.





Minister Sri Mulyani with key members of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry at the Tax Directorate General office on 27 September 2016. (Photo source: Kompas.com)

Shortly after the State Palace dinner, a rising number of conglomerate leaders went to tax offices to report their assets. They *included Chandra Lie (Sriwijaya Air), Aburizal Bakrie (Bakrie Group), Anthoni Salim and Franky Welirang (Salim Group), Franky Wijaya (Sinarmas Group), and Djoko Susanto (Alfamart Group).*

Meanwhile, a few days before the State Palace gathering, a number of tycoons had reported their wealth to the tax offices. Among them were *Sofyan Wanandi (Gemala Group), James Riady (Lippo Group), Erick Tohir (Mahaka Group), and Garibaldi Thohir (Adaro Energy).*

*With this development, the government is expecting many more conglomerates and wealthy individuals to take part in the second and third round of the tax amnesty program.*

*http://www.globalindonesianvoices.com/28024/tycoons-tax-amnesty-and-its-achievement/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Electricity consumption up 7.85 percent: PLN*
Senin, 3 Oktober 2016 08:11 WIB | 602 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The countrys electricity consumption in the first half of 2016 reached 107.2 Terra What hour (TWh), up 7.85 percent from 99.4 TWh in the same period in 2015, state-owned electricity company PLN said.

Senior Public Relations Manager of PLN Agung Murdifi said in a release here on Sunday that the consumption growth raised electricity sales revenue during the six months of 2016 by Rp3.2 trillion, or 3.15 percent, to Rp104,7 trillion over the same period in 2015 which amounted to Rp101,5 trillion.

"The Increased consumption is in line with the increase in the number of subscribers to 62.6 million in June 2016 or additional 1.4 million customers from 61.2 million subscribers at the end of 2015," he said.

The Increase in the number of customers, he added, also raised the national electrification ratio of 88.3 percent in December 2015 to 89.5 percent in June 2016.

Agung said operating expenses rose by Rp1.9 trillion (1.66 percent) to Rp119,7 trillion over the same period in 2015 which amounted to Rp117.8 trillion.

Meanwhile, fuel expenses (BBM) fell by Rp8.4 trillion to Rp10.4 trillion, due to the decline of fuel consumption by 0.6 million kiloliters to 2.2 million kiloliters until June 2016.

Realization of electricity subsidies in the first half of 2016 reached Rp26.6 trillion, down by Rp891 billion compared to the same period in 2015 amounting to Rp27.5 trillion.

Agung added that in the first half of 2016 the EBITDA (earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization) was recorded at Rp30,2 trillion, up 3.3 trillion compared to the same period in 2015 which amounted to Rp26.9 trillion.

"Net profit in the first half of this year reached Rp7,9 trillion," he said.

However, public accounting firm Tanudiredja, Wibisana, Rintis & Partners still awarded the PLN the qualified opinion rating for its June 2016 financial report.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107017/electricity-consumption-up-785-percent-pln

*347,033 tax payers participate in tax amnesty program*
Sabtu, 1 Oktober 2016 19:14 WIB | 951 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - As many as 347,033 tax evaders have participated in the governments tax amnesty program in its period that lasted from July to Sept. 30, 2016, according to Tax Directorate General of the Finance Ministry. 

The figure was obtained from a provisional data collected until 6pm local time on Friday, Hestu Yoga Saksama, spokesman of the Tax Directorate General said here, Friday evening.

Of the total number, 14,135 tax payers have obtained their Text Identification Numbers (NPWP) only after the tax amnesty program was carried out.

The number of Asset Declaration Letters (SPH) received from individuals reached 279,935 with total of redemption funds worth Rp77.4 trillion, and from corporation taxpayers reached 72,064 letters, with redemption funds amounting Rp9.54 trillion.

Up to the end of the first period, the majority of tax amnesty applicants were individual tax payers of non-Small and Medium Scale Enterprises (SMEs) with an averaged redemption funds worth Rp331 million.

Total redemption funds worth Rp86.9 trillion were collected until at 6pm local time from the total declared assets reaching Rp4.516 trillion. 

Of this, Rp2.444 trillion are domestic declared assets (69.5 percent), Rp937.1 trillion are overseas declared assets (16.6 percent), and repatriated funds Rp135.4 trillion (3.9 percent).

The largest amount of repatriated funds came from Singapore, amounting to Rp77.4 trillion, followed by Cayman Islands Rp16.5 trillion, Hong Kong Rp14 trillion, China Rp3.6 trillion and British Virgin Islands Rp2.3 trillion.

A majority of overseas declared assets were recorded in Singapore, amounting to Rp631.1 trillion, followed by British Virgin Island Rp71.7 trillion, Cayman Islands Rp52.5 trillion, Hong Kong Rp37.9 trillion and Australia Rp32.1 trillion.

The largest part of the declared assets was cash or equal to cash worth Rp1,080.3 trillion, investment and securities worth Rp993.8 trillion, land, buildings and immovable property Rp528.9 trillion, accounts and reserves Rp446.8 trillion, and precious metals, valuables and other movable assets Rp136 trillion.

Personnel of the Tax Directorate General will evaluate the implementation of the tax amnesty program and will improve the services in the next periods.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107008/347033-tax-payers-participate-in-tax-amnesty-program






Sejumlah pekerja tengah menyelesaikan proyek bawah tanah angkutan cepat terpadu atau Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Jakarta pada 8 September 2016.






Proses pembangunan tahap I proyek MRT Jakarta telah dimulai pada tanggal 10 Oktober 2013 dan diperkirakan selesai pada tahun 2018






Sejumlah pekerja berjibaku dengan waktu guna membangun jalur bawah tanah proyek MRT di jantung Ibu Kota.






Setiap hari adalah malam bagi sebagian pekerja bawah tanah proyek MRT






Jalur MRT Jakarta akan membentang sepanjang 110 km, yang terdiri dari Koridor Selatan–Utara (23,8 km) dan Koridor Timur–Barat (87 km).






Dengan pencahayaan seadanya, para pekerja proyek MRT tak hanya harus berpacu dengan waktu tetapi juga diintai sejumlah risiko.






Pembangunan tahap I dimulai dengan membangun jalur MRT sepanjang 15,7 km dari Lebak Bulus hingga Bundaran Hotel Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Bayangan pekerja proyek MRT memantul di dinding jalur bawah tanah proyek MRT Jakarta






Sejumlah mandor dan arsitek proyek MRT Jakarta berdiskusi di depan bor raksasa di bawah tanah Ibu Kota.






Pembangunan tahap I untuk koridor Lebak Bulus-Bundaran Hotel Indonesia akan terdiri dari tujuh stasiun layang dan enam stasiun bawah tanah.






MRT Jakarta akan menggunakan kereta rel listrik produksi Sumitomo Corporation, Jepang.






Pembangunan tahap II akan melanjutkan jalur MRT Selatan - Utara sepanjang 8,1 km, dari Bundaran HI sampai dengan Kampung Bandan.







Sejumlah pekerja tengah menyelesaikan proyek bawah tanah angkutan cepat terpadu atau Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Jakarta pada 8 September 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Ministry promotes Indonesian tourism in four French cities*
Senin, 3 Oktober 2016 17:28 WIB | 297 Views




Photo illustration of Wonderful Indonesia promotion in Europe. (ANTARA/Zeynita Gibbons)

London (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Tourism Ministry and the Visit Indonesia Tourism Officer (VITO) in Paris is promoting Indonesian tourism under a brand entitled "Wonderful Indonesia" during a tourism campaign in four cities in France, Lyon, Toulouse, Nantes and Paris.

VITOs Head, Eka Moncarre, in a statement received by ANTARA News here on Monday, said the programs were carried out from September 26 - 30, 2016.

According to Moncarre, the tourism roadshow applied the 3-S strategy of Solid, Speed and Smart ways.

During four days, she added, the Sales Mission Delegation, VITO team and 16 Indonesian tour businesses travelled around France by bus, which was decorated with the Wonderful Indonesia logo and pictures describing several tourist sites, such as Rajam Ampat (Papua), Mount Bromo (East Java) and Borobudur Temple (Central Java).

The tourism business companies participating in the promotion tour were Smailing Tours and Travel, Adventure Indonesia, Panorama Tours, Asya Tour Ternate, Caraka Travelindo, and Garuda Indonesia Holiday France.

In addition, there were several hotel representatives, including Nusa Dua Beach Hotel, the Mulia Hotels Group, Como Shambala Hotels, Royal Pita Maha Hotel Group, Sense Hotels Seminyak, Batik Hotel from Ternate (North Maluku) and Anema Resort from Lombok (West Nusa Tenggara).

The travel agents in Lyon, Toulouse, Nantes and Paris were enthusiastic about this program, as it is the first time an Indonesian team has come to their cities.

The roadshow allowed sellers, travel agents and buyers to meet while sharing a table, as buyers received information directly from the tour industries, and the Indonesians could sell their products directly to travel agents.

On average, every seller participated in 40-50 meetings in three hours in each city.

Indonesia is increasingly recognized in France, and this will encourage travel agents in France to sell Indonesian tours more aggressively.

The second roadshow is planned for next year, visiting more cities in France and neighboring countries.

Videos that cover the roadshow will be released and shared with the industry in France and Indonesia.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/O001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107022/ministry-promotes-indonesian-tourism-in-four-french-cities

*Slum Dwellers Challenge Eviction Law in Landmark Case

Jakarta. *Evicted residents of "illegal" slums in the capital have launched a landmark legal case to challenge a decades-old law which has been used to forcibly remove thousands of families, amid a wave of evictions in Jakarta.

The case comes as authorities ramp up efforts to clear housing along a main river bank in Jakarta, the sprawling capital of 10 million people, to pave the way for an ambitious flood mitigation project.

Local residents have asked the court to declare a law enacted in 1960 as unconstitutional as it "gives the government a great authority to take the land from the people" without due consultation, court documents show.

"I see more and more people suffering like me. This is wrong, this is inhumane," said Mansur Daud who was evicted last year from a slum in West Jakarta to make way for the project.

The 54-year-old hawker launched the legal challenge with two others this week, saying they want justice to be upheld.

"There was no dialogue, no compensation. I have to live at my parents' house now, my children were traumatized by the eviction, where is the justice?" he told the Thomson Reuters Foundation on Friday.

The 1960 law prohibits the use of land without permission from the rightful owner, but land rights advocates argue it has long been invoked in favor of the authorities.

Lawyer Alldo Fellix Januardy said the law unfairly targets slum dwellers and the poor who cannot provide proof of land ownership, due to a legacy of unclear and overlapping land titles, as well as bureaucracy in Indonesia.

However he said this was exacerbated by the fact that the law does not require the government to provide the same proof of title when it is used to evict the residents.

"The problem with land evictions in Indonesia is that nobody has a [land ownership] certificate," said Januardy, who specializes in land rights cases and represents the slum dwellers.

"If nobody has a certificate, then the court should be the one to decide whose land it is but the government never sends cases to court, they just evict people because of this law.

"If we win the case, every forced eviction must be decided through the court before it happens," the lawyer added.

The Constitutional Court has yet to fix a date to start hearing the case.

The Jakarta city government has defended its move and vowed to push ahead with the evictions despite criticism.

Governor Basuki "Ahok" Tjahaja Purnama said the project was necessary to prevent annual floods during monsoon season and alternative housing had been provided to those affected.

According to the Jakarta Legal Aid Institute, which has been helping evicted families, there were 113 forced evictions last year, with each round typically involving many dwellings. A total of 8,145 families and 6,283 small businesses were affected in 2015, the group said.

Another 325 evictions were set to take place this year, the institute said, citing the government's planning documents.

The latest round of eviction took place on Wednesday, which saw bulldozers demolish a waterfront shanty town in Jakarta. It went without protest but past evictions have sometimes resulted in violence.

In August last year, security forces fired teargas and water cannon after they clashed with residents while clearing a flood-prone area in the capital, with 27 people arrested.

_Thomson Reuters Foundation
http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/slum-dwellers-challenge-eviction-law-landmark-case/_

*All Smiles for Manufacturing Sector as Orders Flood In From Europe*

*Jakarta.* Indonesian manufacturers are raking it in this month thanks to a bump in new orders, according to the Nikkei Indonesia Manufacturing purchasing managers' index survey.

The index, also called the PMI — a composite index measuring manufacturing output, new orders, export and employment measures to give a snapshot of manufacturing business condition, inched up to 50.9 in September, up from 50.4 in August.

"According to PMI data, total new orders rose for the second straight month, while export demand posted its strongest upturn in nearly four years," Pollyanna De Lima, an economist at Markit, said in a statement on Monday (03/10).

Any reading above 50 indicates an overall increase, below 50 an overall slump.

The survey showed manufacturers were eager to increase their output due to higher demand from both local and international clients. Panelists made mention of demand from Europe as a key source of new work.

The manufacturers had to content with pricier raw materials in September, which increased cost. However, they were also able to command higher prices — albeit modestly — for their products in September.

"Many companies seem to be trying to preserve their profit margins, with factory gate charges being raised in response to higher cost burdens," De Lima said.

Employment and buying level increased moderately, ending two consecutive months of falling payroll numbers.

According to De Lima, the overall situation in the manufacturing sector "looks encouraging" even if it has not yet establish a strong footing.

De Lima also pointed out that Bank Indonesia's — the central bank — decision to cut its benchmark interest rate by 25 basis points to 5 percent in September will likely boost growth in the sector even further.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/smiles-manufacturing-sector-orders-europe-flood/

*Indonesia's Manufacturing Sector Sees Growth in August*

*Jakarta.* Indonesian manufacturers increased their output on the back of demands from new businesses in August, pulling the sector back into the growth territory following a slump in July, the Nikkei Indonesia Manufacturing purchasing managers' index survey revealed on Thursday (01/09).

"The return of growth in Indonesia’s manufacturing sector in August is a positive sign," Pollyanna De Lima, an economist at Markit, said in a statement.

The PMI — a composite of manufacturing output, new orders, exports and employment measures — inched up to 50.4 in August, compared to 48.4 in July.

A reading above 50 indicates a increase in overall manufacturing activity and, inversely, index of below 50 reflects decline.

Besides output, export orders also increased in August, ending 22 months of contraction, the report said. At the same time, raw material stock and semi-finished goods increased in August, reversing its drop in July.

The report said pre-production inventories "rose at a moderate pace" that was "the quickest in over two years," as manufacturers sought to secure stock, expecting higher prices for materials like metals, chemicals, textiles, plastic and paper.

Manufacturers had slight relief as factory gate charges — the cost of manufacturing goods, including labor, raw material, energy, and other indirect costs including loan interest rates, maintenance or rent — decreased for the first time in the history of the survey, indicating an increasingly competitive environment.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported that the country's annual inflation rate rose by 2.79 percent in August, compared to 3.21 in July. The country's core inflation — which excluded administered and volatile food prices — rose by 3.32 percent annually in the period, compared to 3.49 percent previously.

The survey data is also a reflection of local companies' concerns about the short-term outlook for new opportunities and production. This is highlighted by a reduction in payroll numbers which was the fastest this year, De Lima explained.

Indonesia's gross domestic product will likely accelerate to 5.1 percent this year, compared to 4.8 percent in 2015, on the back of lowered interest rates that support private consumption, De Lima predicted.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesias-manufacturing-sector-sees-growth-august/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's Foreign Tourist Arrivals Rise 16% in August*

*Jakarta.* Indonesia attracted 944,455 foreign tourists in August, up 16 percent from a year earlier, the statistics bureau said on Monday (03/10).

The rate of growth slipped from 20 percent in July.

The total number of visitors in August, including those passing through Indonesia's borders from neighboring countries and foreign workers with permits for less than one year, was 1.03 million, up 13 percent from a year ago.

Indonesia has been attracting growing numbers of Chinese visitors.

The government wants to expand tourism to help reduce the economy's reliance on exports of raw commodities.

It aims to attract 20 million visitors a year by 2019, more than double last year's 9.73 million.

_Reuters

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/indonesias-foreign-tourist-arrivals-rise-16-august/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

*Pembangkit Minyak Gas Timika Dikerjakan Awal 2017 *





Pekerja melakukan perawatan di Unit Pembangkitan Muara Karang PT PJB (Pembangkit Jawa Bali) di kawasan Pluit, Jakarta, 10 Agustus 2016. Kapasitas tersebut guna memasok listrik di wilayah VVIP seperti Istana Negara, Gedung MPR/DPR. Tempo/Tony Hartawan

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - PT PLN (Persero) berkomitmen memulai pembangunan proyek Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Minyak Gas (PLTMG) Timika, Papua, pada awal 2017.

Manajer PLN Area Timika Salmon Karet di Timika, Senin, 3 Oktober 2016, mengatakan PLN telah mencapai kesepakatan dengan Pemerintah Kabupaten Mimika untuk merealisasikan pembangunan PLTMG Timika. "Komitmen pemda Mimika dengan PLN sudah sama, yaitu PLTMG Timika harus mulai dikerjakan pada awal 2017. Kami sudah sepakat lokasinya di kawasan Pelabuhan Paumako," kata Salmon.

Guna merealisasikan hal itu, Bupati Mimika Eltinus Omaleng sudah menandatangani surat izin prinsip penetapan lokasi pembangunan PLTMG Timika. 

Pembangunan PLTMG Timika yang direncanakan mencapai 50 megawatt akan dilakukan secara bertahap. Tahap awal, PLTMG akan mampu menyuplai daya listrik ke Kota Timika sebesar 10 megawatt. "Tahap awal tahun depan 10 megawatt harus masuk ke PLN. Nanti sisanya 40 megawatt akan menyusul," ujarnya.

Menurut dia, pembangunan PLTMG Timika tersebut penting dan strategis guna mendukung percepatan pembangunan ekonomi di kawasan Timika dan sekitarnya. Di samping itu, perkembangan pembangunan di Timika yang makin pesat menuntut adanya ketersediaan daya listrik yang memadai. Apalagi Timika merupakan salah satu kota penyelenggara Pekan Olahraga Nasional (PON) pada 2020 yang berlangsung di Provinsi Papua.

"Kami akan melakukan pembicaraan lebih intensif dengan pihak Pemkab Mimika untuk menuntaskan semua hal teknis, seperti izin lokasi, pembebasan lahan, dokumen perizinan bidang lingkungan, kehutanan, rencana tata ruang wilayah, dan lainnya, sehingga pembangunan PLTMG Timika nantinya tidak menemui hambatan di lapangan," tuturnya.

PLN Timika masih mengandalkan pembangkit diesel untuk menyuplai listrik ke warga di wilayah itu. Pelanggan PLN Timika sampai saat ini tercatat lebih dari 43 ribu pelanggan. PLN Area Timika juga membawahkan Kabupaten Asmat dan Kabupaten Nduga. Sedangkan dalam waktu dekat, Kabupaten Yahukimo juga akan berada di bawah naungan PLN Area Timika (direlokasi dari PLN Area Jayapura). 

Dinas Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral Mimika telah memfasilitasi penetapan lokasi pembangunan PLTMG Timika di kawasan Pelabuhan Paumako, Distrik Mimika Timur. Kepala Dinas ESDM Mimika Dionisius Mameyau mengatakan PLN akan memberikan ganti rugi pembebasan lahan seluas 11 hektare kepada warga pemilik lahan ulayat.

"PLN harus segera tindak lanjut dengan pembebasan lahan dan membayar sesuai dengan hak-hak masyarakat atas kawasan itu. Sosialisasi akan dilakukan mulai pekan ini," ucapnya.

tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*Jack Ma in Indonesia Shows ‘Explosive’ Online Sales Growth*
*Bloomberg News *
October 4, 2016 — 5:00 AM SGT Updated on October 4, 2016 — 8:39 AM SGT





Jack Ma. Photographer: Andrey Rudakov /Bloomberg

E-commerce may account for 7% to 8% of retail market by 2020
McKinsey says Indonesia’s urban consumers to reach 86 million
In a testament to the rising consumer potential of the world’s No. 6 emerging market, Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo has tapped for guidance the king of Chinese e-commerce: Jack Ma.

*Jokowi, as Indonesia’s leader is known, further intensified the buzz surrounding his country’s $2 billion e-commerce market* with a stop at Jakarta’s sprawling Mangga Dua bazaar last month, buying an iPad from a store belonging to web retail giant Bhinneka.com.

*Indonesia has an e-commerce market that McKinsey & Co. says can be one of the fastest-growing in the world, part of a digital economy adding $150 billion a year to gross domestic product by 2025.* All the more reason for *Jokowi to turn to Ma, founder of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd., to advise his administration* on how to supercharge online retailing in the country.

*“It does have that potential and I think that part of it boils down to also Indonesia, as a culture, being incredibly consumptive,”* said Adrian Li, managing partner of Convergence Ventures, which backs early-stage tech startups in Indonesia. *“By some estimates, for example, you’ve seen Indonesia and the adoption of e-commerce grow even faster than some of the peers in China.”*

*Indonesia’s urban consuming class -- individuals with disposable income of more than $10 a day -- is growing by about 5 million a year to reach 86 million by 2020* amid rapidly expanding access to the Internet, according to McKinsey. *Online sales could reach 7 percent to 8 percent of the total retail market by 2020 from about 1 percent currently,* it estimates. The central bank projects e-commerce transactions will almost double to $4.6 billion this year.

*‘Explosive Growth’*

*Southeast Asia’s biggest economy with a population of 255 million is experiencing “explosive growth,”* said Ali Potia, a Singapore-based partner with McKinsey and head of the company’s Asia Consumer Insights Center. *The value of e-commerce could increase by as much as $15 billion over the next three years alone, the company estimates.*

Jokowi turned to Alibaba’s Ma after touring the company’s headquarters in Hangzhou, China in early September. He told his ministers last week that Indonesia could become the biggest digital economy in Southeast Asia and he is “ordering that implementation be accelerated because if it’s done not immediately, then we will be left behind.”

Ma has already established a foothold in Indonesia, where 100 million people are hooked up to the Internet -- a figure growing at a rate of more than 10 percent a year -- and 40 percent of mobile users have a smartphone. Alibaba made its biggest overseas acquisition in April with a $1 billion investment in the online emporium Lazada Group SA, which is based in Singapore and sells clothes and electronics in six Southeast Asian nations.

*Online Retailing*

*Go-Jek is another example of the transformative nature of e-commerce.* Starting out as a ride-hailing app, it now offers vendor-to-door delivery of everything from concert and movie tickets to massages and even pedicures and cream baths via its “Go-Glam” button.

*“If you look at where Go-Jek is today -- bear in mind this is a company that’s less than three-years-old -- the number of deliveries and transactions it’s able to do per month, that’s also significant,” *said Convergence Ventures’ Li. “Again, it’s on par with some of the fastest-growing startups you’ve seen in China.”

Unlike the U.S., Li added, and similar to China about a decade ago, traditional retailers in Indonesia don’t have a national footprint where people in smaller cities can purchase the types of goods and services others can buy in the major metropolitan areas of Jakarta or Surabaya.

*Infrastructure Challenge*

“With the penetration of e-commerce they now are able to buy those things,” he said. “Increasingly we see with large branded retailers coming online -- *Alibaba purchasing Lazada, Matahari Mall, JD.com -- people become more and more comfortable with transacting online.* There is less and less of a trust issue.”

*Still, challenges remain, particularly with infrastructure.* The archipelago of more than 17,000 islands lacks reliable electricity supply and warehousing facilities, while poor road, rail and air networks hamper transportation, driving up costs and delaying delivery of goods and services.

*Jokowi has made infrastructure investment key to his economic program as he seeks to boost growth to 7 percent during his term.* The government is forecasting expansion of about 5 percent for this year.

*E-commerce growth is also restricted because of low credit-card and technology usage. Internet penetration in 2015 was just 34 percent*, according to McKinsey.

“E-commerce operators in Indonesia will need to sharpen their focus on building sustainable, cost efficient operations that have a clear path to profitability,” said McKinsey’s Potia. “This will require other parts of the ecosystem -- such as logistics, payments, mobile Internet -- to keep up as well.”

— With assistance by Thomas Kutty Abraham

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-03/singapore-millionaire-77-joins-bondholders-uniting-in-workouts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

Home > Oil > Indonesia’s Refinery Buildup To Hit Asia’s Oil Product Exporters: Fuel For Thought
*Indonesia’s refinery buildup to hit Asia’s oil product exporters: Fuel for Thought*
October 3, 2016 11:00 UTC
*S&P Global 
Platts

Backed by top oil producers Saudi Arabia and Russia, Indonesia’s refining sector development has finally picked up pace and this does not bode well for Asia’s oil product exporters.*

*Indonesia is the region’s largest gasoline and gasoil importer. The country has been notorious for planning a spate of refining projects over the last two decades with no result. Indonesia last built a new refinery in 1994.*

But *momentum has picked up since late 2015 when President Joko Widodo signed a decree declaring the upgrade and expansion of the refining industry a top national priority.* The decree ensures refining projects enjoy benefits such as preferential tax rates and easy access to land.

*The decree has given Indonesia’s state-owned energy company Pertamina the ammunition it needs to go all out and get partners for refining projects.*

*Pertamina and Saudi Aramco in May this year awarded the engineering and project management services contract for the upgrade of the Cilacap refinery, Indonesia’s largest.*

*The Cilacap upgrade will hike its total nameplate processing capacity to 370,000 b/d from 348,000 b/d by late 2022.* The two companies are also in talks *to upgrade and expand the 170,000 b/d Dumai refinery and 125,000 b/d Balongan refinery but details are still to be finalized.*

*Pertamina is, meanwhile, pursuing a revamp and expansion of the 260,000 b/d Balikpapan refinery and plans to boost its capacity by 100,000 b/d by late 2019.*

The state-owned company has also *joined hands with Russian state oil giant Rosneft to build a 300,000 b/d greenfield refinery in Tuban, East Java.* *This refinery is expected to be ready by end-2021.*

For Saudi Arabia and Russia, the refinery deals with Indonesia give a boost to their market share at a time of intense competition. *Aramco is expected to supply 260,000-270,000 b/d of crude to the refurbished Cilacap refinery and Rosneft will supply 45% of the crude to the Tuban refinery.*

In addition to Tuban, *Indonesia is planning another 300,000 b/d greenfield refinery in Bontang*, and is seeking partners for this project.

Based on current data on refining projects, *Indonesia’s refining capacity will go up from 1.02 million b/d to 1.75 million b/d in the next 10 years, excluding possible expansions at Dumai and Balongan.*

According to the Pertamina CEO Dwi Soetjipto,* the company is targeting capacity of 2.3 million b/d by 2025, including domestic plants and stakes in overseas projects.*

Though the country has a refining capacity of over 1 million b/d, the fact that *these plants are several years old makes it impossible for PERTAMINA to operate them at full hilt*, leaving a big gap between supply and demand.

The *refineries operate at around 800,000 b/d, and Indonesia imports another 800,000 b/d of oil products to meet full demand.*

Based on Pertamina’s projection of 3%-4% annual growth in oil demand, the company expects the country to become self-sufficient in refined products once all the projects are onstream, and may even have surplus products available for export if oil-to-gas conversion proceeds in the transport sector.

*So where does that leave exporters?*

*Exporters of gasoline have already lost some of their market after Indonesia brought online in October last year a residue fluid catalytic cracker at the Cilacap refinery *and restarted a 98,000 b/d condensate splitter at the TPPI petrochemical complex.

And things are only likely to get tougher.

According to latest data from Statistics Indonesia, the country imported 7.04 million mt of gasoline over January-July 2016, down nearly 19% from 8.65 million mt in the same period last year.

*Gasoil imports have fallen 8.4% year on year to 2.54 million mt. Gasoline and gasoil account for 70% of Indonesia’s total oil product imports.*

*China *exported 578,393 mt of gasoline to Indonesia in the first eight months of 2016, *down nearly 29%* year on year. *South Korea* exported 11.74 million barrels of oil products to Indonesia in the first eight months of 2016,* down 47%* from 22.06 million barrels in the same 2015 period.

Pertamina is certainly not worrying about excess refining capacity in the region. *For Soetjipto, Indonesia’s refining capacity target is a strategic move.*

His logic is straightforward. Indonesia is a big demand center and by having its own refineries, Pertamina has control over products supply.

*“When we import, that is controlled by others. We have no control over crude supply — why not have as much control as possible over products supply?”*

*Mriganka Jaipuriyar, Associate editorial director*
Associate editorial director, Asia & Middle East oil news and analysis
*http://blogs.platts.com/2016/10/03/indonesia-refinery-buildup-to-hit-product-exporters/*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

*THE WALL STREET JOURNAL*
MARKETS
*Indonesia’s Tax Amnesty Casts New Shadow on Singapore*
Billions in withdrawals come on heels of reputational ‘dent’ caused by 1MDB scandal





A man waiting on Friday to register for the Indonesian government's tax amnesty (amnesti pajak) program at a branch of the tax office in Jakarta. 

PHOTO: REUTERS
By JAKE MAXWELL WATTS
Updated Oct. 3, 2016 9:47 p.m. ET

SINGAPORE—*A tax amnesty in Indonesia that has pulled billions of dollars in undeclared money out of Singapore is refocusing attention on the challenge facing the city-state as it tries to expand its business as private banker to wealthy Asians while safeguarding its reputation for good governance.*

*Some $10.5 billion in previously undeclared assets has been repatriated to Indonesia in the past three months*, the country’s tax office said, out of an estimated $273 billion stashed overseas.

*More than half the amount collected—57%—came from Singapore*, it said.

The revelation comes on the heels of *regulatory action and criminal investigations of employees at banks in Singapore that were drawn into the 1Malaysia Development Bhd. financial scandal in Malaysia. *The managing director of the Monetary Authority of Singapore, which acts as central bank and financial regulator, said in July that *the case was “a dent in our reputation as a clean and trusted financial center.”*





*
Prominent bankers and lawyers say privately that more such embarrassments could be in store as Singapore’s financial system becomes increasingly reliant on private wealth.*

“This is an occupational hazard of major financial centers,” said Nizam Ismail, a partner and specialist in compliance at RHTLaw Taylor Wessing LLP.

Policing a financial sector with so many foreign clients is challenging. The intergovernmental Financial Action Task Force, which sets global standards on combating money laundering and terrorist financing, said last week that Singapore hadn’t prosecuted as many cases of cross-border money laundering as would be expected given its risk profile.

Singapore authorities said in response that they would more proactively target and pursue such cases and remained committed to further strengthening the country’s anti-money-laundering efforts. The central bank created a dedicated unit this year to work with police on suspected cases.

“Singapore has always recognized that our status as a trade and financial hub in the region brings with it increased risks of money laundering,” the bank said Monday, adding that it strongly supported global efforts to fight the problem.

*Singapore is home to the regional investment-banking and private-wealth-management operations of many large Western banks*, including Credit Suisse AG., Citigroup Inc., Deutsche Bank, and J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. *Assets under management grew 30% to nearly $1.8 trillion in 2014*, according to central bank figures.

*Much of that money comes from wealthy foreigners, drawn by its strong rule of law, respect for banking secrecy and low tax rates. As of 2014, Singapore banks held $1.1 trillion in offshore private wealth, according to the Boston Consulting Group.*

Switzerland, where a similar model has come under intense pressure from U.S. and European authorities in recent years, is still the leader, with $2.7 trillion in such assets. But Boston Consulting Group has forecast that offshore wealth would grow 8.1 % annually over the next five years in Singapore, compared with 3.9% annually for Switzerland.

*Singapore has signed up to an increasingly strict international code of conduct on anti-money-laundering and tax-evasion regulation, including an agreement requiring more than 100 jurisdictions—including Malaysia and Indonesia—to automatically share information on accounts and taxpayers covered starting next year.*

Indonesia’s tax amnesty, which has six more months to run, offers reduced penalties for those who come clean. As of Friday, the last day for the best terms, $6.7 billion in penalties has been collected, results Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati called “very encouraging.”

*Ong Ai Boon, director of the Association of Banks in Singapore, has welcomed Indonesia’s amnesty “as an opportunity for clients to regularize their tax affairs.”*

*The biggest blow to Singapore’s reputation has come from the alleged misappropriation of billions of dollars from 1MDB, much of which passed through Singapore’s banking system, according to court records, documents viewed by The Wall Street Journal and people familiar with the probes.* The fund has denied wrongdoing and said it would cooperate with any lawful investigation.

In May, Singapore revoked the local license of a Swiss private bank, BSI SA, and asked prosecutors to investigate six senior employees for possible criminal misconduct. BSI said at the time it was cooperating with authorities in Singapore and Switzerland.

In July, officials cited three other banks for weakness in anti-money-laundering efforts. Singapore’s financial regulators, like those elsewhere, rely on banks to report suspicious activity by clients and to know the beneficial owners of accounts.

“Banks in Singapore are committed to continuously strengthen the implementation of systems and controls to mitigate money laundering and terrorism financing risks,” Ms. Ong said.

—I Made Sentana in Jakarta contributed to this article.
Write to Jake Maxwell Watts at jake.watts@wsj.com

http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesias-tax-amnesty-casts-new-shadow-on-singapore-1475528404

Hiding money in Singapore will not be as easy and comfortable as before.. Indonesia should prepare our own "special tax zones" to attract more funds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*September 30, 2016



*

*October 5, 2016*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BI proposes LPG and electricity tariff hike*
Rabu, 5 Oktober 2016 10:56 WIB | 821 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia has proposed a rise in the prices of liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) in 3-kg cylinders and electricity tariffs in 2016 instead of 2017, citing low inflation rate as a reason.

The low inflation rate has opened a room for the government to raise the prices of LPG in 3-kg cylinders and electricity tariffs this year, Deputy Director of the Bank Indonesia Monetary Economic Policy Department Noor Yudanto said in a statement released on Tuesday.

"The prices can be raised this year when the inflation rate is low. But it is fully up to the government to do so by involving the DPR (the House of Representatives)," he said.

The increase in the prices of LPG in 3-kg cylinders and electricity tariffs will contribute 0.8 percent to the inflation rate, he said. 

BI has come up with the proposal as it acts a regulator in the monetary field and that it is obliged to give inputs to the government particularly with regard to the government-administered prices, he said.

"The proposal is also aimed at preventing price hike from burdening the public," he said.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) said earlier the year-to-date inflation rate stood at 1.97 percent in September 2016.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107054/bi-proposes-lpg-and-electricity-tariff-hike


----------



## Nike

Pengoperasian Rusun Rawa BebekDua bocah bermain di sekitar Rusun Rawa Bebek di Jakarta Timur, Kamis (6/10/2016). Keberadaan rusunawa tersebut diharapkan mampu mengatasi kebutuhan tempat tinggal bagi warga yang tergusur karena normalisasi Sungai Ciliwung atau program Pemprov DKI Jakarta. (ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir)







Rusun TKI NunukanPekerja sedang menyusun batako di halaman rumah susun (rusun) yang terletak di Jalan Ujang Dewa, Nunukan Selatan, Nunukan, Kalimantan Utara, Rabu (5/10/2016). BNP2TKI menyatakan renovasi rusun yang akan dijadikan penampungan TKI yang dideportasi pemerintah Malaysia melalui Kabupaten Nunukan tersebut direncanakan rampung pada Desember 2016 dengan menggunakan dana APBN. (ANTARA FOTO/M Rusman)

*Luhut, Arcandra to discuss Masela block in Japan*
Selasa, 4 Oktober 2016 21:51 WIB | 913 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Acting Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM), Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, plans to take along former ESDM minister Arcandra Tahar during his tour of Japan to discuss the Masela oil block business deal.

Arcandra, who was discharged as ESDM minister last August for having dual citizenship, attended a function held to commemorate the anniversary of the Energy and Mineral Day, at the ESDM office here on Tuesday.

Luhut stated that he will take along the former minister on his visit to Japan because Arcandra had played a role in the Masela Block project by ensuring efficient investment. He was involved in an open discussion with the investors.

"Regarding the Masela Block, I will ask Arcandra to accompany me because he has sound knowledge and can explain the issue directly (to the Japan side)," Luhut stressed.

Luhut, also the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, said he will be visiting Japan following a request by President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). In Japan, the minister will meet Japan's prime minister and a number of ministers.

He assured that progress will be made on the request received from the Masela Block contractor, Inpex, for exploiting the oil and gas reserves in the area.

"Everything is in progress as of now and negotiations were on," Luhut noted, but did not delve into details regarding the negotiations.

Luhut explained that during his visit to Japan, he will discuss investment opportunities available to the Japanese investors.

He reiterated that following the success of the tax amnesty program, the funds that have been repatriated could be utilized to develop the infrastructure.

"The government does not want a situation in which only state companies (BUMN) take part in the infrastructure project. Instead, it also wants the private sector to participate. It is in this context that we will be providing certain opportunities to Japan," he elaborated.

One of the projects that the government agreed to offer to Japan concerns the development of the Patimban Port of Subang. This will support the efforts to make the Tanjung Priok Port an international seaport.

"Last night, the president asked that Japan be given the opportunity to build the Jakarta-Surabaya high speed train, or other ports or electricity projects," he disclosed.

Luhut will also explore cooperation in the maritime sector. "We are considering Indonesia-Japan maritime cooperation which has a wide scope. After all, we have extraordinary maritime resources," he concluded.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107048/luhut-arcandra-to-discuss-masela-block-in-japan







Peningkatan Penumpang PesawatSejumlah penumpang pesawat berada di kawasan terminal domestik Bandara I Gusti Ngurah Rai, Bali, Jumat (7/10/2016). PT Angkasa Pura I (Persero) Cabang Bandara Internasional I Gusti Ngurah Rai mencatat hingga bulan September 2016 jumlah penumpang yang melaluibandara tersebut meningkat sekitar 16 persen dibanding periode yang sama tahun 2015 dari 12,7 juta meningkat menjadi 14,8 juta penumpang. (ANTARA/Fikri Yusuf)







Peningkatan Penumpang PesawatPesawat udara melakukan pendaratan di Bandara I Gusti Ngurah Rai, Bali, Jumat (7/10/2016). PT Angkasa Pura I (Persero) Cabang Bandara Internasional I Gusti Ngurah Rai mencatat hingga bulan September 2016 jumlah penumpang yang melalui bandara tersebut meningkat sekitar 16 persen dibanding periode yang sama tahun 2015 dari 12,7 juta meningkat menjadi 14,8 juta penumpang. (ANTARA /Fikri Yusuf)


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia offers Japan Jakarta-Surabaya rail project*

*



*
Indonesia has officially offered Japan the opportunity to take part in the semi high-speed rail construction project connecting Jakarta to Surabaya in East Java, a senior minister said.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan delivered the official letter offering the project to the Japanese government during his working visit to Tokyo on Friday, according to a statement released by the ministry's office.

"Personally, I am sure Japanese technology is suitable for this project," he said in the statement released on Friday. The semi high-speed railway would have trains running between 180 and 200 kilometers per hour and would shorten the travel time between Jakarta and Surabaya to 3.5 hours, Luhut added.

The government planned a double track railway so that it could be utilized to support the transfer of containers in dry port between Jakarta, Semarang and Surabaya.

Should Tokyo accept the offer to work on the project, *Luhut further said he hoped that Japan would implement technology transfers with Indonesia and comply with the country's regulations that prioritized the use of Indonesian-made products*.


*Indonesia Doubles the Size of Its Currency Swap Deal With Japan*
*



*
Indonesia and Japan have extended a bilateral currency swap agreement that provides an additional buffer for Southeast Asia's largest economy to stabilize its currency.

Bank Indonesia Governor Agus D.W. Martowardojo, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati and Japanese Finance Minister Taro Aso signed the agreement on the sidelines of International Monetary Fund and World Bank annual meeting in Washington, D.C., on Friday (07/10).

"This cooperation indicates the commitment of both authorities to maintain regional financial stability amidst the lingering uncertainty in the global financial market," Agus said in a statement on Saturday.

*The two countries agreed on a swap facility of $22.76 billion, or almost double the size of the previous deal signed in 2013*. Under the agreement, Indonesia can swap rupiah directly to yen at a predetermined exchange rate, instead of having to convert it first to other currencies, such as the United States dollar.

This arrangement should reduce the risk a fluctuating exchange rate may pose to trade and investment between the two countries.

Indonesia also has swap agreements with China and South Korea, as well as multilateral swap facilities under the Chiang Mai Initiative involving the 10 members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean).

These are designed to add additional layers of protection to the country's currency and were implemented following the 1998 Asia financial crisis, which forced it to borrow on unfavorable terms from the IMF.


*Indonesia, US finance ministries establish cooperation on fiscal*

*



*
The Finance Ministry of Indonesia and the United States Treasury have established fiscal cooperation in order to boost strong and inclusive economic growth and strengthen the ongoing strategic partnership.

The strategic partnership between the two countries has been running well. 

"The US and Indonesian Finance Ministries hope the relations between the two institutions will be ever stronger and will help bolster the strategic partnership built by President Barack Obama and President Jokowi in October 2015," US Secretary of the Treasury (Finance Minister) Jacob J. Lew said here on Friday.

He added that the cooperation between both the countries has been possible because of the strong relationship based on principles of good governance, and a strong and inclusive economy.

The fiscal cooperation was aimed at improving the tax policy, the tax system administration, creation of good environment for domestic and foreign businesses and expanding public infrastructure and financial market.

*The US Treasury will help broaden the participation of Indonesian Finance Ministry in five sectors.*

*First *is related to the implementation of tax reforms. The US Treasury will share best practices and lessons learned from the US federal tax system.

*Second*, the US Treasury and the Indonesian Ministry of Finance will work together to support the development and regulation of the financial sector in Indonesia.

*Third*, the US Treasury will launch cooperation on technical assistance in fall to strengthen the institutional capacity of Indonesia.

*Fourth*, the US Treasury will begin to provide additional technical assistance by early 2017 to support treasury and cash management reforms.

*Fifth*, the US Treasury will hold a policy dialogue on macroeconomic and financial issues on a regular basis so that the two countries can understand each others macroeconomic and financial conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

*Singapore in the eye of a perfect economic storm*
By The Independent -

October 3, 2016
15767




By: Frank Doe

We are now caught in the eye of the perfect storm so to speak, it’s not over yet and things are set to get worse. The news of the grim spectre of negative employment growth (especially for the local PMETs) has yet to sink in.

We now see Indonesia’s perfect timing of the rollout of their tax amnesty plans to lure cash back from Singapore. This has far exceeded expectations and the take-up rate far surpassing analysts’ estimates as reported in the financial news last Saturday.

This will likely make a considerable dent in Singapore’s wealth management industry seen in the exodus of funds hitherto parked here by the ultra rich Indonesians to evade taxes back home.

This had always been a contentious issue with the Indonesian government and at one time leading Indonesia to stop selling sand to Singapore at the height of the MBS mega project.

This landmark tax-amnesty programme is the brainchild of Indonesia’s new Finance Minister, Dr. Mulyani Indrawati, in the Jokowi administration and is seen to be the silver bullet to help raise the hundreds of billions of dollars Indonesia needs to beef up a flagging state budget.

Dr. Mulyani Indrawati held top-notch position in the World Bank, exactly the type of technocrat that Jokowi wanted back in Indonesia.

In essence, the Indonesian tax-amnesty programme provides a reprieve to wealthy Indonesians who have been remiss in their tax affairs to take advantage of this golden opportunity to disclose and optionally repatriate their undisclosed assets overseas and pay only a modest clearance levy on assets declared and brought home.

Three brutal news hit Singapore on this black Monday (3 Oct):


the gloomy days for strata office market,
the Perisai bond default contagion eating into Ezra’s cash pile, and
private home sales down 12th consecutive quarter as reported by URA.
The recent grim headlines suggest that Singaporeans must be worried – be damn worried – for the generations going forward.

Singapore has lived its “Golden Era” under the leadership of Lee Kuan Yew and Goh Chok Tong. We are now descending into the “dark ages” under Lee Hsien Loong.



Previous articleFright football, Singapore
Next articleUN Expert to Singapore: offer more state support for eldercare, pension for all, minimum wage, poverty statistics


----------



## Svantana

*




*

*Controversial Indonesian tax amnesty proves divisive*

JAKARTA: Indonesia has hailed a tax amnesty as a major success after it raised more than US$7 billion in its first few months, but criticism is mounting that the controversial scheme lets the super-rich off the hook.

Authorities began the flagship policy with much fanfare in July, asking Indonesians to declare their hidden wealth in exchange for paying penalties far below regular tax rates.

President Joko Widodo is desperate for extra money to boost Southeast Asia's top economy after almost two years in power, during which his efforts to turn around slowing growth have met with little success.

The government hopes the initiative will lure back tens of billions of dollars stashed abroad, particularly in neighbouring city-state Singapore, and get more people to pay tax in a country where only about 10 per cent are registered taxpayers.

The first phase of the amnesty -- when people pay penalties as low as two percent on declared assets -- closed last week with better-than-expected results after a late surge in interest.

More than 350,000 people declared assets totalling 3,620 trillion rupiah (US$278 billion), which brought the government 97.2 trillion rupiah (US$7.46 billion) in revenue, according to finance ministry data.

Widodo, known popularly as Jokowi, hailed the "trust from the people and the business community towards the government" while analysts welcomed the positive start to the amnesty, which runs until March.

But the initiative has been watched with increasing anger by activists and some sections of the public in recent weeks as a long list of the country's wealthiest tycoons have rushed to declare assets with no obligation to say where they came from.

Tommy Suharto, the multimillionaire son of former dictator Suharto, and James Riady, boss of major conglomerate Lippo Group, are among those who signed up.

The government has encouraged the participation of business chiefs in a bid to spur interest in the initiative after a sluggish start, with the super-rich rushed down VIP lanes in a blaze of publicity as they arrive at tax offices to sign up.

ANGER ON THE STREETS

But such treatment amounts to holding the wealthy up as heroes when all they are doing is paying their taxes, said Firdaus Ilyas, an activist from NGO Indonesia Corruption Watch.

"The image being built up is that people who take part in the tax amnesty are heroes helping develop the nation," he told AFP.

"But we know if they take part in (the amnesty), it means they didn't pay tax."

Among the small number of Indonesians who have regularly paid their taxes, there is disappointment at the treatment being given to the super-rich simply for paying up at a rate below normal.

Regular tax rates for individuals range from five percent to 30 per cent depending on income while the corporate tax rate is 25 per cent. In the first phase of the amnesty, participants pay penalties of between two and four percent on declared assets.

"The tax amnesty is only good for the big people," said Johni Yusuf, a businessmen in his mid-30s who runs a small shop selling household goods in Jakarta. "It's unfair, I always pay my taxes."

Activists have challenged the amnesty in the Constitutional Court while the anger spilled out on to the streets last week when thousands protested against the scheme in Jakarta, with demonstrators saying the money could have come from corrupt activities.

Ken Dwijugiasteadi, the government's top tax official, refused to be drawn on whether he was concerned about where the money came from, saying the tax office's job was just to collect the funds.

Despite the concerns, many analysts believe the positives outweigh the negatives.

Indonesia needs the money to plug a budget deficit, and also desperately wants to get more people into its tax system -- only about 30 million people are registered taxpayers out of a population of 255 million.

"You have to look at the broader picture and consider whether at the end of this you've got more money taken out of the black economy and put into the real economy," said Paul Rowland, a Jakarta-based independent political analyst.

- AFP
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...sian-tax-amnesty-proves-divisive/3181110.html
ANGER ON THE STREETS? wow... this Singaporeans media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Svantana said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Controversial Indonesian tax amnesty proves divisive*
> 
> JAKARTA: Indonesia has hailed a tax amnesty as a major success after it raised more than US$7 billion in its first few months, but criticism is mounting that the controversial scheme lets the super-rich off the hook.
> 
> Authorities began the flagship policy with much fanfare in July, asking Indonesians to declare their hidden wealth in exchange for paying penalties far below regular tax rates.
> 
> President Joko Widodo is desperate for extra money to boost Southeast Asia's top economy after almost two years in power, during which his efforts to turn around slowing growth have met with little success.
> 
> The government hopes the initiative will lure back tens of billions of dollars stashed abroad, particularly in neighbouring city-state Singapore, and get more people to pay tax in a country where only about 10 per cent are registered taxpayers.
> 
> The first phase of the amnesty -- when people pay penalties as low as two percent on declared assets -- closed last week with better-than-expected results after a late surge in interest.
> 
> More than 350,000 people declared assets totalling 3,620 trillion rupiah (US$278 billion), which brought the government 97.2 trillion rupiah (US$7.46 billion) in revenue, according to finance ministry data.
> 
> Widodo, known popularly as Jokowi, hailed the "trust from the people and the business community towards the government" while analysts welcomed the positive start to the amnesty, which runs until March.
> 
> But the initiative has been watched with increasing anger by activists and some sections of the public in recent weeks as a long list of the country's wealthiest tycoons have rushed to declare assets with no obligation to say where they came from.
> 
> Tommy Suharto, the multimillionaire son of former dictator Suharto, and James Riady, boss of major conglomerate Lippo Group, are among those who signed up.
> 
> The government has encouraged the participation of business chiefs in a bid to spur interest in the initiative after a sluggish start, with the super-rich rushed down VIP lanes in a blaze of publicity as they arrive at tax offices to sign up.
> 
> ANGER ON THE STREETS
> 
> But such treatment amounts to holding the wealthy up as heroes when all they are doing is paying their taxes, said Firdaus Ilyas, an activist from NGO Indonesia Corruption Watch.
> 
> "The image being built up is that people who take part in the tax amnesty are heroes helping develop the nation," he told AFP.
> 
> "But we know if they take part in (the amnesty), it means they didn't pay tax."
> 
> Among the small number of Indonesians who have regularly paid their taxes, there is disappointment at the treatment being given to the super-rich simply for paying up at a rate below normal.
> 
> Regular tax rates for individuals range from five percent to 30 per cent depending on income while the corporate tax rate is 25 per cent. In the first phase of the amnesty, participants pay penalties of between two and four percent on declared assets.
> 
> "The tax amnesty is only good for the big people," said Johni Yusuf, a businessmen in his mid-30s who runs a small shop selling household goods in Jakarta. "It's unfair, I always pay my taxes."
> 
> Activists have challenged the amnesty in the Constitutional Court while the anger spilled out on to the streets last week when thousands protested against the scheme in Jakarta, with demonstrators saying the money could have come from corrupt activities.
> 
> Ken Dwijugiasteadi, the government's top tax official, refused to be drawn on whether he was concerned about where the money came from, saying the tax office's job was just to collect the funds.
> 
> Despite the concerns, many analysts believe the positives outweigh the negatives.
> 
> Indonesia needs the money to plug a budget deficit, and also desperately wants to get more people into its tax system -- only about 30 million people are registered taxpayers out of a population of 255 million.
> 
> "You have to look at the broader picture and consider whether at the end of this you've got more money taken out of the black economy and put into the real economy," said Paul Rowland, a Jakarta-based independent political analyst.
> 
> - AFP
> http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...sian-tax-amnesty-proves-divisive/3181110.html
> ANGER ON THE STREETS? wow... this Singaporeans media


I hope their move did not came from politic motives nor being trigger by polititician. As we all know that our nation has face these problem in the last two second decades, many has resolve but some yet to be fases. There for if these "forgiving yesterday wrong doer" programme could took back our money and make our own sons be contribute for our the good of our motherland, i thought it better to support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sing' banks and govt are restless. Once Indonesian money holed-up there are declared, it's only a matter of time for them to be pulled out. We have 6 month left to liquidate some assets to be repatriated back to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Asks Japan to Work on Jakarta-Surabaya Train Project

Jakarta.* Indonesia has invited Japan to submit proposals to work on a railway line connecting Jakarta to its second-biggest city Surabaya, the transport minister told Reuters on Saturday (08/09).

The project aims to slash journey times by more than half to around five hours on the roughly 600-kilometer route, Budi Karya Sumadi said in his first interview with foreign media since taking office in late July.

Japan could provide a loan for the project, said Sumadi. Construction could be carried out through a partnership between Japanese and Indonesian companies.

"We are giving the priority to Japan," Sumadi said at his house in Jakarta, adding that the project could include building a new line, upgrading existing tracks and supplying the rolling stock.

Japan has historically been one of Indonesia's biggest investors, but was dealt a blow last year when the Southeast Asian country awarded China a high-speed train project linking the capital with the city of Bandung.

At an estimated cost of $5.5 billion, the line was seen as a coup for China, which is vying for influence in the region under its "One Belt, One Road" policy and has ambitions to be a global train supplier.

Analysts said the swing factor at that time was China's willingness to forego a sovereign guarantee by the Indonesian government, which was requested by Japan to reduce the risk of taking on the project.

Indonesian Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Pandjaitan was in Tokyo earlier this week to discuss topics including the Jakarta-Surabaya project with Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, according to a statement from the Indonesian government.

The project is likely to cost less than the Jakarta-Bandung rail awarded to China as the speed of the trains is slower and most of the land has been secured, Sumadi said.

Indonesia is unlikely to give any sovereign guarantee for this project either, Sumadi said. "We have had a lot of cooperation with foreign investors, and we've been delivering. There's actually no need for a guarantee."

_Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_Is this an issue in Indonesia?
Is Jakarta Globe a good newspaper?_

========
Transnational Families Push for More Rights in Citizenship Law Revision Plan
JakartaGlobe





_*Gloria Natapradja Hamel*_​
*Jakarta.* Groups of transnational families have prepared a list of proposed revisions to the 2006 Law on Citizenship, including a provision that would allow dual citizenship to ensure their rights as Indonesian citizens.

Plans to revise the law started in August after the dismissal of Archandra Tahar from his post as energy minister when it was discovered that he held a United States passport. It left him stateless for several days before Justice Minister Yassona Laoly confirmed that the Padang, West Sumatra-born native is an Indonesian citizen.

Only a few days after Archandra's dismissal, 16-year-old Gloria Natapradja Hamel was also kicked out of the Independence Day flag-raising team at the State Palace in Central Jakarta after the military secretariat discovered that she holds a French passport. Gloria has a French father and an Indonesian mother.

Nia K. Schumacher, the head of transnational family group Internations Rainbow Alliance, said it has proposed revisions of articles 4, 6, 9, 19 and 26 of Law No. 12/2006 on Citizenship to the House of Representatives.

The proposed revisions aim to give dual citizenship to children born from transnational couples; Indonesian citizens who are married to foreigners; and foreigners who have been married to Indonesian citizens for at least 10 years.

"Transnational families are having issues with work permits in Indonesia, owning property or land, and most importantly, accessing rights for their children," Nia told the Jakarta Globe recently.

The move to push the House and the government to prioritize the citizenship law revision is supported by other transnational family groups, such as Perca, Srikandi, Melati Community and Diana.

However, an academic paper containing the proposed law revisions has not been submitted to the House.

"We will start to discuss the academic paper with several experts, since I think it will take too long to wait for deliberation at the House. The idea was welcomed by lawmakers and the House secretariat," Nia said.

The citizenship law revision, proposed by the National Awakening Party (PKB), is included in the House's 2015-2019 national legislation program.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ahojunk said:


> _Is this an issue in Indonesia?_


This issue made into headline for a while in August, especially with Archandra dismissal after just 2 weeks being appointed as energy minister.

That case was just a tip of an iceberg, but enough to bring awareness to the general public and give a new momentum to introduce dual citizenship law in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Golkar Condemns Viral Video Accusing Ahok of Insulting Islam
Jakarta Globe





*
Jakarta.* The Golkar Party has condemned a video which it says contained a heavily edited version of Jakarta governor Basuki "Ahok" Tjahaja Purnama’s speech in Kepulauan Seribu, off the north coast of Jakarta, last week. The video had gone viral on social media and led to accusations that Ahok had insulted Islam.

"The video that went viral was heavily cut. It didn't show what really happened. It's a very unfair and uncivilized way to attack Ahok," Golkar politician Nusron Wahid said in Jakarta on Friday (07/10).

He said Golkar will try to find the people who made and uploaded the video online.

Nusron also said that the parties backing Ahok are ready to defend him if people sue the incumbent over this issue.

"We know what really happened, and so do a lot of other people. There were a lot of witnesses at the event. There was no defamation of Islam. You have to look at the context of what the governor said. He was saying that no one should manipulate verses from the Holy Quran for political gains," Nusron said.

The lawmaker said he had seen the full video footage of the speech, and claimed there was not a single line where the governor had insulted Islam.

On the contrary, according to Nusron, the governor was trying to warn the public against people who might use verses or quotes from the Holy Quran to manipulate them.

Golkar also questioned why the video was uploaded online a week after Ahok delivered the speech in Kepulauan Seribu. If he had indeed insulted Islam during the event, there would have been an instant public reaction, according to Nusron.

"The press was there in the event. The news would've been all over the media if Ahok had really made a blunder. But this video came up a week after it happened. This is a hoax," Nusron said.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ahok's performance in Jakarta is arguably good, but his mouth really annoying. I myself can't stand his inconsiderate bragging and swearing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_Now, Ahok is apologizing._

========
Governor Ahok Apologizes for Quoting the Holy Quran
Jakarta Globe






*Jakarta*. Jakarta Governor Basuki "Ahok" Tjahaja Purnama has apologized to Muslims for quoting a verse from the Holy Quran during a speech in Kepulauan Seribu, off the north coast of Jakarta, last week.

A heavily edited version of the video – which was originally recorded by the Jakarta city administration – had gone viral on social media and led to accusations that Ahok had insulted Islam.

In the video, the governor said that no one should manipulate verses from the Holy Quran for political gains. Yet, Ahok's own speech had angered some clerics and Muslim leaders who accused Ahok of insulting Islam and its holy book by quoting a verse from it.

"To Muslims who felt insulted, I apologize. I had no intention to insult Islam," Ahok said at City Hall in Jakarta on Monday morning (10/10), state-run Antara news agency reported.

Ahok claimed the residents of Kepulauan Seribu had welcomed his remarks and none of them had any objection to what he said.

"I understand that some people are upset. Religion is a very personal matter and should not be mixed up with public discourse," Ahok said.

The governor added he has deep respect for Muslims in Jakarta and has always done his best to support them, including by providing funding for Islamic boarding schools and mosques. "I am not anti-Islam," he said.

Previously, Golkar politician Nusron Wahid said he had seen the full video footage of the speech, and claimed there was not a single line where the governor had insulted Islam.

The former chairman of the biggest Islamic youth organization, GP Ansor, questioned why the video was uploaded online a week after Ahok delivered the speech in Kepulauan Seribu. If Ahok had indeed insulted Islam during the event, there would have been instant public reaction, Nusron said.

"The press was there. The news would've been all over the media if Ahok had really made a blunder. But this video came up a week after it happened. This is a hoax," Nusron said on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Medco overshoots target for oil and gas production*
Senin, 10 Oktober 2016 12:40 WIB | 382 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Medco E&P Indonesia produced oil and gas at 64,000 million barrel oil equivalent per day (MBOEPD)) in the first six months of the year exceeding its target of 60 MBOEPD.

"We are thankful that amid the big challenges, the company has been able to maintain good performance," Head of Relation of Medco E&P Indonesia Teguh Imanto said here on Sunday. 

Teguh said the production in the first half of the year was 29 percent higher than in the same period last year. 

He attributed the increase in production mainly to good performance of the Senoro-Toili oil and gas field in Central Sulawesi.

Meanwhile the company succeeded in reducing oil and gas operational cost per unit by 32 percent to US$7.6 dollar per barrel oil equivalent compared with in the same period in 2015. 

The operational cost was within the target set by the company below US$10 per barrel oil equivalent. 

Teguh said currently the company focused on the acquisition of the Block B , South Natuna, in the South China Sea, Riau Islands. 

He said the acquisition plan is ion line with the ambition of the company as a leading independent oil company in Indonesia.

Meanwhile, development of Block A in Aceh has run as scheduled, he said. 

"We hope support from all for our oil and gas operation in various areas such as in South Sumatra, Central Sulawesi, North Kalimantan and Aceh," he said. 

PT Medco E&P Indonesia is the countrys largest private oil and gas company.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107121/medco-overshoots-target-for-oil-and-gas-production

*North Kalimantan reports surplus in international trade*
Senin, 10 Oktober 2016 12:28 WIB | 317 Views

Samarinda (ANTARA News) - North Kalimantan reported a surplus of US$467.52 million (Rp5.84 trillion) in its international trade in the first 8 months of this year. 

Head of the Samarinda Central Bureau of Statistic office M Habibullah said, North Kalimantan exported US$479.94 million worth of goods with imports of only US$12.42 million in the January-August period of 2016. 

The main export commodities included mining products valued at US$356.6 million and manufactured goods valued at US$75.02 million and farm products US$48.32 million. 

Its main imports included oil and gas valued at US$265,000, and manufactured goods and farm products valued at US$9.58 million. 

Its export destinations included India, Japan, China, South Korea and the Philippines. 

In August alone North Kalimantan recorded a surplus of US$47.91 million, down from US$54.3 million in July.(*) 
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107118/north-kalimantan-reports-surplus-in-international-trade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Kimia Farma builds pharmaceutical raw material factory*
Senin, 10 Oktober 2016 19:42 WIB | 126 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - In cooperation with Sungwun Pharmacopia of South Korea, Indonesias state-owned pharmaceutical company PT Kimia Farma will build the first factory for pharmaceutical raw materials to meet the needs of medicine producers in the country.

The construction of the pharmaceutical factory was inaugurated on Monday by Health Minister Nila F Moeloek, in the company of Kimia Farma President Director Rusdi Rosman, Food and Drug Regulatory Agency (BPOM) Chief Penny Lukito, and House Commission-IX Chairman Dede Yusuf.

Rusdi Rosman said the factory, located at the Lippo industrial area in Cikarang, Bekasi, will be built in stages on a six-hectare plot of land and at a cost of Rp132 billion.

In building the first factory for pharmaceutical raw materials, Kimia Farma will cooperate with Sungwun Pharmacopia Co. Ltd, because of their experience in producing raw materials for medicines.

Further, the Kimia Farma president director noted that the factory will be built in accordance with the standard of Good Manufacturing Practice (GMP) and is expected to be completed by the end of 2017, while the selling of Active Pharmaceutical Raw Materials (API) is planned to begin in early 2018.

Rusdi noted that the factory will produce eight types of raw materials, including Simvastatin, Atorvastatin, Rosuvastatin, Pantoprazole, Esomeprazole, Rabeprazole, Clopidogrel and Sarpogrelate, with a production capacity of 30 tons per year.

Production of the raw materials is to meet 100 percent of the needs of the pharmaceutical industry in Indonesia, as well as for market export.

Kimia Farma will also manufacture seven types of raw materials that can be used for cosmetics and dietary supplements, and to be exported to Korea, Japan and America.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107127/kimia-farma-builds-pharmaceutical-raw-material-factory

*Yogyakarta city administration considering building MRT or LRT*
Senin, 10 Oktober 2016 19:39 WIB | 125 Views

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - The city administration of Yogyakarta is considering building mass rapid transit to cope with worse traffic jams in this ancient city.

"It is time for the city to seriously consider non land road mass transport mode to cope with worse traffic jams in the city; either mass rapid transit (MRT) or light rail transit (LRT)," head of the city transport service Wirawan Hario Yudho said here on Monday. 

Wirawan, however, said the city could not alone plan construction of mass transport mode given the limited capacity and high urban agglomeration of the city.

"Certainly we hope there is joint study between the city administration and the Yogyakarta district administration to build the mass transport mode to forestall worse traffic jams in the near future," he said.

Wirawan said unless construction of such project is implemented immediately, traffic jams would be a daily scene in the city in the next five years. 

"Some main roads would be full of vehicles that many city workers would spend most of their time in the road than in their working places," he said. 

Last year, the number of private cars and motorcycles in the city of Yogyakarta grew 7-10 percent. The growth rate is predicted to be higher this year. 

"Buyers are queuing at car and motorcycle dealers. It is now much easier to procure cars or motorcycles with credit resulting in a sharp growth in the number of motor vehicles in the roads. Meanwhile the road capacity is almost unchanged," he said. 

Traffic jams are worse in Yogyakarta at weekend or Fridy night and at rainy days. 

Wirawan suggested companies not having enough land for parking ask their workers to use public transport vehicles or provide workers buses.

"The parking places of some companies are already full with cars owned by their workers that there is no more space for the cars of their visitors," he said. 

The city and part of the Yogyakarta district area are already served with city buses of Transjogja and other transport companies, but the number of the Transjogja buses is limited.

Wirawan hope the transport company could increase the number of its buses to meet the growing demand. 

However, what is much more important is to change the mindset of the people too proud to use means of public transport. 

A member of the Commission C of the City Council Ardi Prasetya said "in short term we could do to cope with traffic jams is repairing the public transport buses for the convenience of the users." 

MRT or LRT project would take time for studies and agreement between the city and the district administrations, he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...dministration-considering-building-mrt-or-lrt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*30 percent of Egyptian coffee from Indonesia*
Senin, 10 Oktober 2016 20:14 WIB | 224 Views

Gorontalo (ANTARA News) - Indonesia's Ambassador to Egypt, Helmy Fauzy, said that some 30 percent of the coffee in Egypt comes from Indonesia, which is the leading coffee importer in Egypt. 

"This is the reason we bring potential investors from Egypt to Gorontalo, to meet the coffee suppliers, especially to see Robusta coffee," said Helmy at the "Indonesia Middle East Update (IMEU) 2016", held in Gorontalo on Oct 9, 2016. 

He explained that Indonesias relationship with Egypt has always been very close, as there are about 4,500 Indonesian students studying in Egypt.

According to Helmy, Indonesian products have superior penetration in some markets in Egypt, though the volume remains small, at about 1.42 percent. Conversely, imports from Egypt to Indonesia are just 0.09 percent, but volume continues to increase sharply. 

"In the first half year, the trade volume between the two countries has almost reached one billion US dollars and continues to increase," he said. 

An official of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ridwan Yasin, explains that IMEU is a concrete form of cooperation between the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the Middle East Directorate of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, in cooperation with local governments. 

"This is a concrete manifestation of cooperation between the foreign ministry and the local government, to improve the economy in this area," he explained. 

He said he hoped this year that the IMEU could provide great benefits and a real contribution to economic development in Gorontalo province, and cooperation with countries in the Middle East. 

He added that the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, through Indonesian embassies abroad, never stops scheduling promotions, which provide an opportunity for the region to offer a variety of investments. 

"But the most important thing to keep the investment climate in the area is changing society's mindset, so they can accept foreigners and work together here, for the mutual benefit of both sides," he said. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107133/30-percent-of-egyptian-coffee-from-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Hang Nadim Airport to serve flights to China, Korea*
Selasa, 11 Oktober 2016 17:12 WIB | 358 Views




Photo document of Citilink in Hang Nadim International Airport, Batam, Riau Island. (ANTARA/Jo Seng Bie)

Batam, Riau Island (ANTARA News) - The Citilink airline company will soon serve flights from Hang Nadim International Airport here to China and South Korea, according to the airports general manager, Suwarso.

"Two international flights from Batam to China and South Korea have been approved and will soon be launched early next year, probably in February 2017," Suwarso remarked here on Tuesday.

According to him, the opening of two routes is part of an effort by the Riau Islands provincial government to increase the number of tourist visits, especially from East Asia.

With the two new international flights, the Riau Islands provincial government hopes tourist arrivals will increase to enjoy the great tourism potential in the province.

He said Citilink will operate Airbus A320 aircraft, with the capacity to accommodate 180 passengers, to transport tourists from China and South Korea to Riau Islands Province.

"The Riau Islands province has formed a partnership with the tour and travel associations in China and Korea. So, with this partnership, these Batam-China and Korea routes could run smoothly," stated Suwarso.

He added that Indonesias free visa policy is also applicable to China and South Korea, so tourists from these countries will not need visas when visiting Indonesia.

"Hang Nadim International Airport is open 24 hours and ready to serve international flights, so there is no problem anymore," Suwarso noted.

He said the airport had an international flights lounge area, with a capacity of up to 600 seats.

International flights from this airport are currently served only by Malindo Air, travelling to Malaysia once per day.

"If the international flights area becomes crowded, we are ready to increase the capacity of the international waiting room," remarked Suwarso.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107151/hang-nadim-airport-to-serve-flights-to-china-korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Six Indonesian films screened at Busan intl festival*
Selasa, 11 Oktober 2016 22:55 WIB | 57 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Six Indonesian films are being screened at Asias largest film festival, the 21st Busan International Film Festival (BIFF), on October 8-14, 2016, in Busan, South Korea.

A statement from the Indonesian Embassy in Seoul received by ANTARA here on Tuesday said the participation of Indonesian filmmakers, under the name of Indonesian Cinema, in BIFF was supported by the National Creative Economy Agency (Bekraf).

The six Indonesian films are "Nyai" (a designation for adult women in West Java), "Istirahatlah Kata-kata" (Solo, Solitude), "Three Sassy Sisters" (Tiga Dara), and "Athirah," as well as two short films titled "Memoria" and "On the Origin of Fear."

For seven days, the six films will be screened at renowned cinemas in the Haeundae area and Busan downtown.

To increase opportunities for Indonesian filmmakers to interact with prospective investors, Bekraf is also hosting a network program titled "Indonesian Night" on Monday night (Oct. 10) in Busan.

A number of famous Indonesian movie directors participated in the event, including Nia Dinata, Joko Anwar, Yosep Anggi Noen, and Bayu Prihantoro.

"Through the support of Bekraf, the Indonesian film industry is expected to grow and penetrate the overseas market," Deputy Head of Bekraf Ricky Pesik stated at the opening session of Indonesian Night.

Meanwhile, Bekrafs International Marketing Director Boni Pudjianto said the promotion of young Indonesian filmmakers through the Asian Film Market (AFM) was an important part of the festival.

AFM facilitates many film directors in obtaining funding from investors.

BIFF has been the most prestigious film festival in Asia since it began in 1998.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107163/six-indonesian-films-screened-at-busan-intl-festival

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Instagram Stars Beware: Indonesia’s Taxmen Are Coming for You*

_October 12 2016_

In Indonesia’s hunt for tax revenue, social media is the new battleground.

The Southeast Asian nation plans to crack down on Instagram Inc. stars and merchants peddling goods and services on Facebook Inc., KASKUS forum and other social media, a strategy that could yield as much as $1.2 billion of revenue, said Yon Arsal, director of tax revenue and compliance.

“Online marketplaces, daily deals, direct sales and endorsers are all subject to taxation if they have income to report,” Arsal said in an interview at his office in Jakarta on Tuesday. “We’re in discussion to decide how to enforce this in the most effective way and whether we will set different rates for this type of business.”

President Joko Widodo is accelerating efforts to boost revenue to help finance billions of dollars in infrastructure projects as the economy struggles in the face of weak commodity prices and sluggish consumer demand. He spearheaded a tax amnesty program that’s already drawn in 97.4 trillion rupiah ($7.5 billion) to government coffers since it began in July. The government faces an estimated revenue shortfall of 218 trillion rupiah this year.

Social media has become an active marketplace in Indonesia with vendors offering goods from Chanel bags to homemade dog biscuits and the latest iPhone 7, often without declaring incomes. The tax office seeks to earn 10 trillion rupiah to 15 trillion rupiah each year by enforcing value-added and income taxes on these merchants.

*Endorsement Deals*

The government will also impose levies on endorsement deals signed by social media stars, who are paid by companies to advertise their products to followers, Arsal said. Authorities plan to compare the income disclosed in their tax reports with activity on social media accounts, he said. Currently, only online businesses with at least 4.8 billion rupiah of revenue a year are subject to taxation.

The Finance Ministry will seek help from the Communications and Information Technology Ministry to track online sales and transactions, Arsal said.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-beware-indonesia-s-taxmen-are-coming-for-you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Six Indonesian films screened at Busan intl festival



There're seven actually, with Headshot being the last. But only 6 films are sponsored by Bekraf.

'Headshot': Busan Review
If ever a film took its title literally, it’s this one. Many guns are fired at many heads, along with numerous more creative methods of dispatching the supporting cast. This martial arts action picture from Indonesian genre specialists The Mo Brothers racks up a body count of several dozen even before the opening titles. Starring Iko Uwais (The Raid, The Raid 2) and his Raid co-star Julie Estelle, this is picture with first-rate fight choreography to match the quality of the martial arts talent involved.

_http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/headshot-busan-review/5110226.article_


----------



## katarabhumi

*Low Cost Green Car Boosts Indonesia's 2016 Car Sales*

_12 October 2016_

Car sales in Indonesia grew 2.4 percent to around 783,000 vehicles in the first nine months of 2016 from 764,000 units sold in the same period one year earlier. Improving car sales this year are attributed to the launch of new low cost green car (LCGC) models - including the Toyota Calya and Daihatsu Sigra - at the Gaikindo Indonesia International Auto Show 2016, held between 11-21 August 2016 near Jakarta. Demand for both models, distributed by the Astra Group, is high, reflected by the two-month waiting list.

Due to the warm response of the market for the new LCGC vehicles, Astra International's market share in Indonesia's automotive market has grown to 54 percent (from 50 percent in 2015).

Jongkie Sugiarto, Chairman of the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo), informed that car sales in Indonesia are much better this year compared to 2015 and therefore he is optimistic that Gaikindo's 2016 target can be achieved. In full-year 2016, Gaikindo targets to see Indonesian car sales rise by 5 percent year-on-year (y/y) to 1.05 million vehicles.

He mentioned that there are three factors that push Indonesia's car sales higher this year. Firstly, the macroeconomic environment of Indonesia has improved. In 2015 gross domestic product (GDP) of Indonesia expanded 4.7 percent (y/y). This year domestic and international institutions see Indonesia's GDP growing in the range of 4.9 - 5.1 percent, effectively ending the economic slowdown that occurred in the years 2011-2015. Higher economic growth boosts people's purchasing power and therefore demand for cars is rising.

Secondly, Gaikindo has been enthusiastically organizing car shows in Jakarta, Surabaya and Makassar this year, hence attracting more car buyers, particularly men. Lastly, new LCGC vehicles - launched this year - have boosted car sales in Southeast Asia's largest economy. The LCGC are affordable and fuel efficient cars that were introduced to the Indonesian market in late-2013 after the central government offered tax incentives to those car manufacturers that meet the requirements regarding fuel efficiency targets. Since the launch nearly three years ago, these LCGCs gained popularity in Indonesia's car market, currently accounting for nearly 20 percent of total Indonesian car sales.

The multipurpose vehicle (MPV) and sport utility vehicle (SUV) are - by far - the most popular vehicle types in Indonesia as they can carry up to seven passengers. These car types make it easier for families to go traveling together.

In September 2016 a total of 92,000 cars were sold in Indonesia, down 0.5 percent compared to car sales in the same month last year, according to the latest data from Gaikindo.(*)

*)See_ source for table_

http://www.indonesia-investments.co...ar-boosts-indonesia-s-2016-car-sales/item7263


----------



## kaka404

*Economy in brief: Russian firm to develop train track*

The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Wed, October 12 2016 | 09:35 am
Jakarta: A Russian company is interested in developing a passenger and freight train track linking Samarinda and Balikpapan in East Kalimantan, a top official said Tuesday.

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said an executive of Russian transportation and infrastructure firm JSC Russian Railways (RZD) had expressed interest during a meeting with the ministry last week.

RZD has secured a permit to develop a railway in the province, with the original intent to transport coal. However, with the uncertainties relating to coal prices, the company is now looking to use the track to transport passengers instead.

He also said the Indonesian government welcomed the Russian company’s participation in infrastructure projects in the country due to the government’s budget constraints. — JP

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/12/economy-brief-russian-firm-develop-train-track.html
apparently russian company also want to join in the rush in indonesia....


----------



## katarabhumi

*Madame Tussauds to Feature Jokowi*
_Tempo - 12 October 2016






Wax figure of Indonesia's first president Sukarno_

A wax figure of President Joko 'Jokowi' Widodo will be featured in Madame Tussauds Hong Kong next year. Palace staff said that a team from the wax museum met with the president who agreed with their proposal.

"The team met with the President and held an interview, took pictures. The plan is to make a wax figure [of Jokowi] for the museum," the State Palace's spokesperson Johan Budi SP said in Jakarta, Wednesday, October 12, 2016, Bisnis Indonesia reported.

In a joint press conference with Madame Tussauds Hong Kong general manager Jenny You and the Indonesian Consulate General for Hong Kong Tri Tharyat, Johan said Widodo wants his wax figure to "appear natural", as the actual man usually does. Johan also said Jokowi was surprised by the offer.

"The President wants to look as he normally would—wearing his every-day, rolled white shirt," Jenny said.

Meanwhile, Jenny said that President Jokowi was chosen to be immortalized in the wax museum based on a survey that was done in the past year on visitors..

"The wax figure creation process will take about six months," Jenny said.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/10/12/240811717/Madame-Tussauds-to-Feature-Jokowi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia ranks 3rd in global FDI inflows in the past 7 months
_http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2016/...al-fdi-inflows-past-7-months-financial-times/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia ranks 3rd in global FDI inflows in the past 7 months
> _http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2016/...al-fdi-inflows-past-7-months-financial-times/_



we should do better than India in coming years


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia, Romania strengthen economic ties*

_JakartaPost - 12 October 2016_

Indonesia and Romania have agreed to boost economic ties through the signing of a cooperation agreement between the chambers of commerce and industry of the two countries during the visit of Romanian Foreign Minister Lazăr Comănescu to Jakarta.

“The fact is, last night, upon my arrival to Indonesia, the chamber(s) of commerce and industry from both Indonesia and Romania have signed a memorandum of understanding on their cooperation. The agreement has opened up the path for both chambers to diversify contact between business players from both countries,” Comănescu said following a bilateral meeting with his Indonesian counterpart, Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi, in Jakarta on Wednesday. 

Comănescu brought a team of business delegates from various industries, including energy, construction, customer goods and agriculture. While in Indonesia he is also participating in the Trade Expo Indonesia 2016. Trade between Indonesia and Romania reached US$117.64 million in 2015.

Comănescu's visit to Indonesia is the first from a Romanian foreign minister since relations between the two countries were established 66 years ago. 

Both Retno and Comănescu highlighted the potential for strengthening cooperation in infrastructure development. 

“There is a possibility for our two countries to strengthen bilateral relations in infrastructure because it is one of the priorities of the Indonesian government,” Retno said.

Comănescu is set to meet with Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi to discuss possible forms of cooperation. 

The two countries have expressed mutual support for a non-permanent seat on the UN Security Council. Indonesia hopes to secure a seat for the 2019-2020 term, while Romania is eyeing a seat for the 2020-2021 term. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/12/indonesia-romania-strengthen-economic-ties.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> we should do better than India in coming years


Then we should aim for the very top


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Then we should aim for the very top



hell yeah, we are a big guys in the block too, but we are tend too quite


----------



## afiq0110

madokafc said:


> we should do better than India in coming years



My dear sister... we are already better than india... please take a closer look at the number... vietnam from 9,5 up to 15,1... india from 36,3 down to 36,1... china from 33,5 down to 30,0... our beloved country, indonesia from 19,4 up to 28,3...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

afiq0110 said:


> My dear sister... we are already better than india... please take a closer look at the number... vietnam from 9,5 up to 15,1... india from 36,3 down to 36,1... china from 33,5 down to 30,0... our beloved country, indonesia from 19,4 up to 28,3...



In a sense, yes. But in absolute number we're still lagging behind. The growth is admirable though.


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> My dear sister... we are already better than india... please take a closer look at the number... vietnam from 9,5 up to 15,1... india from 36,3 down to 36,1... china from 33,5 down to 30,0... our beloved country, indonesia from 19,4 up to 28,3...



still the numbers wouldn't lie, we are lagging behind India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Huge investment and hope huge purchase...
Lets overlap them...
*
Raja Salman ke Indonesia 15 Oktober*
Putera mahkota Saudi akan membeli lahan sepuluh ribu hektare buat membangun resor di Sumatera Barat.





Raja Arab Saudi Salman bin Abdul Aziz. (Arab News)


Raja Arab Saudi Salman bin Abdul Aziz dijadwalkan berkunjung ke Indonesia pada 15 Oktober mendatang.
Muhammad Hasan, Ketua Komite Bilateral Kadin (Kamar Dagang dan Industri) Indonesia Timur Tengah, menjelaskan Raja Salman akan datang selama dua atau tiga hari. "Dia direncanakan datang pada 15-17 Oktober nanti," katanya kepada_Albalad.co_ melalui telepon selulernya hari ini.

Dia menambahkan rombongan Raja Salman akan terdiri dari empat jet pribadi dan bakal mendarat di Bandar Udara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta. Raja Salman bakal datang ditemani Putera Mahkota sekaligus keponakannya Pangeran Muhammad bin Nayif.

Muhammad Hasan bilang dalam lawatan kenegaraan Raja Salman itu, kedua negara bakal meneken nota kesepahaman untuk empat proyek besar, yakni kilang minyak di Cilacap, kilang gas di Jambi, wisata di Sumatera Barat, dan pembelian persenjataan dengan PT Pindad.

Dia mengatakan proyek beli senjata oleh Saudi dari Pindad sudah berjalan namun dia mengaku tidak tahu detailnya. Untuk proyek wisata di tanah Minang, Pangeran Muhammad bin Nayif bakal membeli lahan seluas sepuluh ribu hektare untuk membangun resor.

Muhammad Hasan mengakui pemerintah tadinya menyediakan jadwal bagi lawatan Raja Salman pada 5-7 Oktober. Jika jadi, ini bakal jadi kunjungan pertama raja Saudi dalam 46 tahun terakhir setelah lawatan Raja Faisal pada 1970.

Menurut dia, rencananya rombongan Raja Salman akan diarak dari Bundaran Hotel Indonesia menuju Taman Monumen Nasional. 

Dihubungi terpisah, Direktur Timur Tengah Kementerian Luar Negeri Nurul Aulia mengakui Raka Salman memang direncanakan ke Indonesia bulan ini. Tapi dia belum bisa memastikan jadwal pastinya

albalad.co


Backed up by this great Indonesian woman....

*Sri Mulyani Jadi Perempuan Pertama Dalam Sejarah Pemimpin Komite Pembangunan Bank Dunia*






Sri Mulyani, Menteri Keuangan Republik Indonesia yang juga merupakan mantan Managing Director Bank Dunia ini tidak henti – hentinya mendulang prestasi tinggi yang membanggakan. Setelah masuk dalam jajaran 100 tokoh perempuan paling berpengaruh di dunia pada 2016 lalu, Sri Mulyani kembali didapuk untuk menduduki suatu posisi yang sangat prestisius.

Ketika memimpin delegasi Indonesia dalam rangka pertemuan tahuan bank dunia dan International Monetary Fund (IMF), Sri Mulyani juga memiliki peran sebagai Ketua Komite Pembangunan (Development Committee) Bank Dunia. Hebatnya lagi, ini adalah pertama kalinya dalam sejarah kepemimpinan Komite Pembangunan Bank Dunia dipegang oleh seorang perempuan.

“Pertama kalinya dari 70 tahun lebih World Bank didirikan, Development Committee dipimpin oleh menteri perempuan yakni saya,”ujar Sri Mulyani seperti dilansir kompas.com, Rabu, 12 Oktober 2016. Dalam pertemuan yang dihadiri oleh 25 anggota yang terdiri dari Menteri Keuangan, Menteri Ekonomi atau Menteri Pembangunan yang mewakili 129 negara anggota Bank Dunia tersebut Sri Memimpin pembahasan yang fokus kepada pemberian bantuan kepada negara – negara anggota. Misalnya adalah melakukan sinergi kebijakan ekonomi dibidang moneter, fiskal dan reformasi struktural dengan tujuan untuk mendorong pertumbuhan ekonomi dan penciptaan kesempatan kerja.

Selain itu, Development Committee juga membahas sejumlah agenda pembangunan global yang menjadi prioritas, seperti pertumbuhan ekonomi berkelanjutan, pengentasa kemiskinan, transformasi ekonomi, pendanaan perbuahan iklim dan sebagainya. salah satu hasil dari pertemuan ini adalah meminta Bank Dunia untuk membangun kolaborasi yang kuat dengn bank pembangunan lain dan menyambut baik diluncurkannya Global Infrastructure Connectivity Alliance di negara – negara G20 yang diinisiasi oleh Indonesia.

kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Talking about Indonesia and India ...

*The two countries which have shed the 'fragile five' tag*
_
by Dalvinder Kular, 12 October 2016
_





India and Indonesia are no longer members of the ‘fragile five’ thanks to political changes which have transformed their economies.

That is the view of Wim-Hein Pals, who is head of emerging market equities at Robeco, and Citywire A-rated Karnail Sangha.

In an investment update, the managers said India's election of Narendra Modi and Indonesia electing Joko Widodo in 2014 meant the countries had regained control of their budget deficits, inflation and currencies.

‘While Brazil, Turkey and South Africa are still considered fragile because they are heavily dependent on foreign money, have weak currencies and are struggling with political unrest and/or corruption, India and Indonesia have recovered well.

‘They have learned their lesson. Modi and Widodo didn't opt for quick populist measures, but implemented thorough and unpopular reforms which will have lasting benefits for their countries,’ they said.

Both managers have substantial holdings in the two countries. Sangha, who runs the Robeco Emerging Markets Smaller Companies Eq fund, devotes 3.7% to Indonesia and India is the fund’s largest holding at 20.5%.

Meanwhile Pals, who runs the Robeco Emerging Markets Equities fund, has 12.9% of the fund exposed to India and allocates 4.2% to Indonesia.

Both managers said Indonesia and India are unaffected by strong headwinds affecting other emerging market countries.

‘Neither the Indian or Indonesian economies are dependent on exports to China and have therefore suffered less as a result of the economic slowdown there than other emerging countries such as South Korea,’ the managers said.

‘They are also not raw material exporters to the extent that Brazil and South Africa are, so the significant fall in commodity prices like iron ore, oil and gold has not affected them so negatively.’

*Indonesia on the up*

As an exporter of rubber and palm oil, Indonesia has been negatively impacted by the fall in commodity prices. Pals and Sangha believe the Indian economy is therefore performing better.

‘The necessary investment in freeways, railway and subway lines, ports and airports have been made, but it will be a few years before the Indonesian economy sees the benefits,’ Pals said.

In terms of holdings, Pals recommended focusing on Indonesia’s increasingly affluent middle classes. He holds 1.96% of the fund in telecommunications company Telekomunikasi Indonesia.

‘For Indonesia these are financial service providers, telecom companies and retailers such as Bank Rakyat Indonesia, Telekomunikasi Indonesia and Matahari Department Store,’ Pals said.

Over three years to the end of September 2016, the Robeco Emerging Markets Equities fund returned 0.36% in US dollar terms. This compares to a rise of 2.43% by its Citywire-assigned benchmark, the S&P/IFCI Composite TR, over the same timeframe.

Meanwhile the Robeco Emerging Markets Smaller Companies Eq fund returned 10.42% in US dollar terms over three years to the end of September 2016. This compares to a rise of 4.82% by its Citywire-assigned benchmark, the MSCI EM Small Cap TR USD, over the same time frame.

http://citywireselector.com/news/the-two-countries-which-have-shed-the-fragile-five-tag/a957170

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Indonesia's political elites loom large in the battle for Jakarta*
6 October 2016 2:06PM
Zubaidah Nazeer, The Interpreter

The last person to be elected governor of Jakarta ended up President of Indonesia after two years which helps explain why the country's elites have so much invested in next year's election.

The three pairs of candidates vying to be governor and deputy are all backed by prominent politicians and reflect the power play between President Joko Widodo, his rival retired general Prabowo Subianto, and former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

The competition is as much about Jakarta’s old elites as the candidates themselves. Incumbent Basuki Tjahaja Purnama - better known by his nickname Ahok - and his running mate are backed by the ruling Indonesian Democratic Party for Struggle (PDI-P). Widodo ran on the PDI-P ticket to become Jakarta governor and president and there is interesting politics between him and the party's leader, former president Megawati Sukarnoputri.

Former education minister Anies Baswedan and businessman Sandiaga Uno are backed by a coalition of parties led by Subianto's Great Indonesia Movement (Gerindra). The third ticket, a surprise late addition, features Yudhoyono’s eldest son Agus Harimurti and running mate, veteran Jakarta bureaucrat Sylviana Murni. is backed by Yudhoyono’s Democrat Party.

Purnama has been governor of Indonesia's sprawling capital city – the beating heart of Southeast Asia's biggest economy – since 2014, when his predecessor, Widodo, moved on to the presidency. Before that, Widodo and Purnama played Jakarta's good cop and bad cop. Widodo took a more conciliatory approach to solving problems and left the tough talk to his deputy.

Purnama has honed his no-nonsense style over the last two years, upsetting some in the establishment but winning public support by showing his desire to improve life for the more than 10 million residents of Jakarata, a chaotic mega-city plagued by corruption, flooding and general bureaucratic incompetence.

He has improved public services. He has tried to enforce rules against waste dumping and illegal construction. Andhe has sacked some corrupt or underperforming officials.

Purnama's critics say he has pushed too far, attacking, for example, the vigour with which he demolishes slum settlements.

Some in the world's biggest Muslim majority nation have also taken aim at his religious and ethnic background: Purnama is an ethnic Chinese and a Christian.

But playing the race and religion card did not work in 2012, when Purnama won with Widodo and polling suggests it won't resonate this time either.

His two rivals are trying to highlight their very real differences from the incumbent.

Baswedan, the former education minister, is polite, officious and calm. He has been playing up his image as a 'good Muslim'. His running mate, Uno, is a private equity investor whose entry into politics has been somewhat gaffe-prone. The youthful-looking millionaire, who advised Subianto on economic policy during the 2014 presidential election, was forced into a clumsy apology early on in the campaign after photos of him wearing an unflattering tight tracksuit went viral.

Meanwhile Yudhoyono, who has been trying to carve out a role as a senior statesman since stepping down from the presidency in 2014, has put forward his eldest son Agus for the job. The 38-year-old up-and-coming army officer has the pedigree of an elite family, but he is no politician yet. Critics question whether his military links and good looks will be enough to win voters however supporters believe he will impress more than his higher profile younger brother, Edhie Baskoro, who has stepped down from his role as secretary-general of the Democrat Party.

For Subianto, Sukarnoputri and Yudhoyono, the Jakarta governorship is about much more than who gets to clean up the city's polluted rivers and manage the trash collection.

All three see it as a proxy battle for political influence, ahead of the next presidential election in 2019.

Where does that leave Purnama? He was sworn in as deputy Jakarta governor under Gerindra, but fell out and left the party. Sukarnoputri threw her support behind him just days before the registration deadline. But she could be in for a disappointment. Just like Widodo, also a PDI-P member, Purnama doesn’t want to be anyone else’s man.

The contest illustrates that Indonesia's democracy is, to a large extent, a fight between emerging leaders with strong public support such as Widodo and Purnama and old war horses trying to maintain their influence.

********
_Hi Indo friends,
Is this stuff by an Australian site accurate?
_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ahojunk said:


> _Hi Indo friends, Is this stuff by an Australian site accurate?_





> The contest illustrates that Indonesia's democracy is, to a large extent, a fight between emerging leaders with strong public support such as Widodo and Purnama and old war horses trying to maintain their influence.



I'm not quite agree to this statement that trying to potray Agus and Anies as part of the old guard. In my view, they are also part of the young emerging leaders that are competent, backed with strong public support, and have clean track record during their career.

Anies & Agus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Indonesia Trade Expo Day One Collects Rp 1,26 Trilion.




*
TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - There were at least ten deals signed in the first session of the 31st Indonesia Trade Expo (TEI) yesterday, October 12. The trade contracts are the result of a buying mission conducted by companies from Canada, United States of America, India, Spain, Taiwan, Russia, Australia, and Swiss, with Indonesian export companies.

The total transactions on the first session reached US$ 97.27 million or around Rp1.264 trillion. “This is really promising. This shows that other than their interests, Indonesian products can actually compete in the global market,” said the Minister of Trade Enggartiasto Lukita on Thursday, October 13, 2016.

Enggar explained the trade contracts are a result of the work from Indonesian trading representatives overseas. “Through this trade contract, our representatives overseas constantly prove their support in the increase of national exports,” he said.

From the total value, according to the minister, the biggest transaction obtained was from the trade deal made between Swiss’ Firmenich and exporter Indesso for essential oil products. The next one came from the services sector between Australia’s Alliance Aboard Group International and PT Sukamulia Mandiri Agung.

The contract signing will go on into the next session, among others are companies from Belgium, Malaysia, Taiwan, Singapore, and Nigeria. “The trade contract transactions from the buying missions of day one will increase until the last day of the TEI 2016. I’m optimist and sure that the TEI 2016 will be able to boost the performance of national export,” Enggar said. 

PINGIT ARIA


Good news, inovation with more value-added our products can compate India and China, also can boost the value of our exports.


----------



## Kalazan

Car Sales Continue Expanding in Sept, Bolster Hopes of Recovervy






*Jakarta*. Car sales in Indonesia continued to grow in September, increasing the chance that total sales could exceed that of last year.

Domestic automobile manufacturers sold 92,000 cars last month, up 4 percent from a year earlier, data from the Indonesian Automotive Association, or Gaikindo, showed on Wednesday (12/10).

Albeit expanding at a slower pace compared to the previous months, this was the sixth consecutive month that car sales in Indonesia recorded a positive growth, bolstering hopes that the industry may be bottoming out toward a recovery.

Cumulatively, car manufacturers sold 783,000 cars in the first nine months of this year. Toyota managed to increase its market share to 54 percent from 50 percent a year ago.

Jongkie Sugiarto, Gaikindo's deputy chairman, said a combination of recovering economic growth, the release of new cheap car models and aggressive marketing at several auto shows this year has helped a lot with sales.

He said Gaikindo remained optimistic 2016 sales will reach 1.05 million cars, better than last year when sales slumped by 16 percent to one million cars.

"I think we have enough time this year to reach that target," Amelia Tjandra, marketing director at Astra Daihatsu Motor — a joint venture between Indonesia's largest car distributor and commodity conglomerate Astra International and Japan's Daihatsu Motor — said.

Astra Daihatsu has so far sold 16,000 cars thanks to its popular minivans Gran Max and Xenia as well as the low-cost green cars Ayla and Sigra.

Rival Honda Prospect Motor also expects consistent sales toward the end of the year, after booking a 29 percent increase in sales in the first nine months this year since the same period last year.

Honda sold 151,849 cars by the end of September, up from 117,720 cars a year earlier, marketing and after sales service director Jonfis Fandy said.

jakartaglobe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia remains global investment sweet spot*
*



*
American Chamber of Commerce (AmCham) Indonesia president Brian Arnold (left) officially hands over the executive summary of the US-Indonesia Investment Report to Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chairman Thomas Lembong (center) while executive vice president and head of international affairs US Chamber of Commerce Myron Brilliant (right) looks on, during the US-Indonesia Investment Initiative 2016 in Jakarta on Thursday.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

As the global economy continues to be volatile, more and more investors are seeking opportunities in emerging markets, with Indonesia regarded as one of the countries that holds all the aces.

The 2016 Global Investment Trends Monitor report, issued by the UN Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) on Oct. 6, *puts Indonesia in ninth position on its list of top prospective host countries for foreign direct investment (FDI) from 2016 to 2018, up from the 14th position in 2014.*

The US is on top of the list, followed by China and India. Meanwhile, Malaysia ranks 10th, teaming up with Indonesia as the only two Southeast Asian countries to make it into the top 10.

“The truth is, developed countries like those in Europe have reached saturation point. So global investors tend to look at opportunities in developing countries like Indonesia,” Danareksa Sekuritas analyst Lucky Bayu Purnomo told The Jakarta Post recently.

According to the report, a majority of multinational CEOs worldwide expect an upsurge in investment flow to Indonesia’s manufacturing and services sectors.

Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) chairman Rosan P. Roeslani said one sector that would benefit from the current situation was consumer goods. “It’s going to be an attractive sector, considering the rapid growth of our middle-class population,”he said.

The number of middle-class and affluent consumers is set to increase to 141 million people by 2020, up from 88 million in 2014, according to a Boston Consulting Group (BCG) survey. This demographic group is defined as possessing at least Rp 50 million (US$3,825) in household assets.

Consumer goods manufacturer Unilever Indonesia corporate secretary Sancoyo Antarikso sees eye-to-eye with Rosan, acknowledging that Indonesia has vast untapped potential.

“The level of consumption per capita in almost every category we work in is still relatively low, hence leaving room for rapid growth in the future,” he said.

Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) data show that the food industry, which plays a key role in the consumer goods sector, obtained $988.63 million in FDI in the first half and was listed as the fifth-most preferred sector by foreign investors.

Both Lucky and Rosan said the infrastructure sector would also benefit from FDI inflows, as it had become one of the government’s top priorities to resolve the country’s inefficient logistics system and acute distribution bottlenecks that have seriously hampered economic development.

*Indonesia’s infrastructure projects will cost a total of Rp 5.5 quadrillion by 2019, National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) data show.*

Therefore, many companies expect to make a fortune from the government’s growing appetite for infrastructure development.

Publicly listed diversified conglomerate Astra International, for example, has allocated Rp 14 trillion in its consolidated capital expenditure this year, with almost 40 percent set to finance projects in the infrastructure, logistics and property sectors.

Astra, which has started to focus on non-automotive businesses due to stagnant growth in its automotive segment, controls five toll road projects at present. It is also building two power plants in Jepara, Central Java, with total investment of $3.9 billion.

Meanwhile, Daewoo Securities Indonesia stated in August that the UK’s decision to leave the EU in June had prompted global central banks worldwide to ease their monetary stance and reduce interest rates further.

The move was then followed by investors moving their money elsewhere, including to emerging markets like Indonesia, as they sought better returns.

The Jakarta Composite Index, which is the benchmark of the Indonesia Stock Exchange, has soared 16.3 percent year-to-date, with almost Rp 35 trillion in foreign funds flowing in.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> What kind of maneuver is this? 

Indonesian President Widodo reappoints 2 former ministers
_Indonesian President Joko Widodo on Friday (Oct 14) reappointed two former ministers back into his cabinet._






Widodo appointed former Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan as Minister for Energy and Mineral Resources, and former Energy and Mineral Resources Minster Archandra Tahar as Ignasius's deputy.

Both Ignasius and Archandra were sworn in their new positions at the Istana on Friday. Ignasius was removed from his position at the Transportation Ministry during Widodo's second cabinet reshuffle in July.

The re-appointment of Ignasius as a minister was a surprise since his dismissal barely three months ago was because he was known to be at odds with the President.

On the other hand, Archandra, a US-educated oil engineer was appointed as Energy and Mineral Resources Minister in July, but he was sacked a month later after it was rumoured that he was holding dual citizenship. Archandra who had lived in the US for 20 years, allegedly had two passports from the US and from Indonesia.

Indonesian law on citizenship stipulates that an Indonesian automatically loses his citizenship when he voluntarily accepted a foreign citizenship.

Speaking to reporters after the swearing-in ceremony, Widodo stressed that his decision was based on the best men for the job.

"This is a management issue; it has nothing to do with personal or political issues," said the President. "I believe both of them are competent, even though I know they are stubborn. It's not an easy ministry, but I believe both of them can bring solutions."

_http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...do-reappoints-2-former-ministers/3206082.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> What kind of maneuver is this?
> 
> Indonesian President Widodo reappoints 2 former ministers
> _Indonesian President Joko Widodo on Friday (Oct 14) reappointed two former ministers back into his cabinet._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widodo appointed former Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan as Minister for Energy and Mineral Resources, and former Energy and Mineral Resources Minster Archandra Tahar as Ignasius's deputy.
> 
> Both Ignasius and Archandra were sworn in their new positions at the Istana on Friday. Ignasius was removed from his position at the Transportation Ministry during Widodo's second cabinet reshuffle in July.
> 
> The re-appointment of Ignasius as a minister was a surprise since his dismissal barely three months ago was because he was known to be at odds with the President.
> 
> On the other hand, Archandra, a US-educated oil engineer was appointed as Energy and Mineral Resources Minister in July, but he was sacked a month later after it was rumoured that he was holding dual citizenship. Archandra who had lived in the US for 20 years, allegedly had two passports from the US and from Indonesia.
> 
> Indonesian law on citizenship stipulates that an Indonesian automatically loses his citizenship when he voluntarily accepted a foreign citizenship.
> 
> Speaking to reporters after the swearing-in ceremony, Widodo stressed that his decision was based on the best men for the job.
> 
> "This is a management issue; it has nothing to do with personal or political issues," said the President. "I believe both of them are competent, even though I know they are stubborn. It's not an easy ministry, but I believe both of them can bring solutions."
> 
> _http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...do-reappoints-2-former-ministers/3206082.html_



i am welcomed this kind of surprise, both are capable people who know their business 

*Indonesian minister in Japan to explore investment opportunities*
Kamis, 13 Oktober 2016 18:04 WIB | 833 Views




Minister Airlangga Hartarto. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto is visiting Japan from October 13 to 16 to explore and seize investment opportunities in the industrial sector.

"The point of the working visit to Japan is to discuss the development of industry and investment between the two countries in the future," said Hartarto in a written statement given to ANTARA News on Thursday.

The visit is in connection with the plans of some Japanese companies to invest in Indonesia. On the agenda are bilateral meetings with representatives of the Japanese government and businesses, including Japans minister of economy, trade and industry and chairman of Indonesia-Japan Parliamentary League.

Hartarto is accompanied by I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, director general of metal, machinery, transportation equipment and electronics (ILMATE) industries.

The minister said they aim to obtain information and get an overall understanding of investment and the development of technology in Japans industrial sector, such as in the automotive sector. "We plan to visit Daihatsus research and development facilities as the company is committed to the development of the automotive sector in Indonesia and to making the country a production base for export markets," he said.

Hartarto will also meet officials of the Kansai Economic Federation (Kankeiren) and Osaka Steel.

"We will open up opportunities for cooperation in the fields of technology and investment, particularly in the automotive component industry, steel and electronics," he said.

The minister will have one-on-one meetings with the directors of several Japanese companies, including Nippon Steel and Sumitomo Metal Corporation, Mitsubishi Motors Corporation, Mitsubishi Materials Corporation, Asahi Glass Corporation, Sango Corporation, and Shoji Corporation.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/F001)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-in-japan-to-explore-investment-opportunities

*Trade Expo Indonesia buying mission generates deals worth US$186.69 million*
Kamis, 13 Oktober 2016 20:49 WIB | 722 Views




Trade Ministry`s Head of National Export Development Arlinda. (ANTARA News)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Now into its second day, the Trade Expo Indonesia event has generated a total of US$186.69 million worth of transactions in the form of trade contracts.

"Transactions worth US$178.7 million were signed on the first day while US$7.99 million worth of deals were signed on the second day," informed the Trade Ministrys Head of National Export Development Arlinda in Jakarta, on Thursday.

On the second day of the Expo, the buying mission contract signing was dominated by importers of food and beverage products from Australia.

The signings were witnessed by Suprapto Martosetomo, Indonesias Ambassador to South Africa as well as the Kingdom of Lesotho, the Kingdom of Swaziland and the Republic of Botswana. The deals were signed by six importers from three countries, including Nigeria, Australia and South Africa, and eight local export businesses.

In the pharmaceutical sector, Nigerias Jeijosh Pharma signed a deal with PT. Phapros, while Sony Trading Pty. Ltd signed a deal with PT. Mayora Indah.

In the food and beverage products sector, PT. Pondan Pangan Makmur and PT. Sarimunik Mandiri signed a deal with Eastern Cross Trading Pty. Ltd and CV. Intrafood, while Hean Corporation and PT. Dua Kelinci signed a partnership in the same sector.

Grein Australia Pty Ltd and PT. Sayap Mas Utama signed a deal for food and beverage products as well as consumer goods.

Lastly, Wemco Investment & Trading Ltd and PT. KMI Wire and cable Tbk. signed a contract for wire products.

A total of 37 trade contract signings were carried out between 30 importers from 16 countries and 34 local exporter companies based on the buying mission on the Expos second day.

Essential oils and coconut milk were among the most sought after products and generated the most transactions, along with skilled workforce contracts from the services field.

Other commodities that were also coveted by foreign importers included coffee, tea, cement, furniture, wires, food and beverage products, seafood, anti-fatigue mats, floor mats, cutting boards and modular tiles.

Arlinda believes that this event has broadened Indonesias export opportunities in a number of markets, especially non-traditional ones.

"We continue to work so that the Indonesian trade representatives contribute more overseas, while at the same time encouraging business makers to enhance the quality of their products because export opportunities are now very vast," Arlinda remarked.

The Trade Ministry aims for the goods trade transactions to reach US$800 million by the end of this Trade Expo, excluding the investment opportunities and services related transactions.

It is hoped that overall, the total transactions signed can reach US$1 billion, exceeding the previous year's figure of US$909 million of deals.

_(Reported by Vicki Febrianto/Uu.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...mission-generates-deals-worth-us18669-million_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina's Distribution Unit Buys Vessel Worth $12m






Jakarta.* Pertamina Trans Kontinental, or PTK, an oil and gas shipping unit of state energy company Pertamina, has added one tanker vessel worth $11.7 million to its fleet to strengthen oil distribution across the archipelago and help increase revenue.

The company received the 3,500 dead weight tonnage (DWT) tanker vessel Tansko Arafura on Wednesday, purchased from Drydock World Pertama, a local arm of the Dubai-based shipbuilding company.

The company believes enlarged fleet would increase capacity and efficiency in oil and gas distribution.

"Transko Arafuru will support Pertamina in transporting oil production, in which hopefully it can contribute Rp 31 billion [$2.3 million] per year to revenue," said PTK chief executive Soebagjo Hari Moeljanto in a statement sent to Jakarta Globe on Friday (14/10).

Transko Arafura is the first tanker built and owned by Pertamina Trans Continental which will operate in the Northern Sumatra and Kalimantan waters and surrounding areas.

PTK also plans to add a Ranau Perkasa oil barge with a 1,100 kiloliter capacity to be built by Patria Maritime Perkasa in Riau.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/pertaminas-distribution-unit-buys-vessel-worth-12m/


----------



## katarabhumi

*INKA Indonesia has sold 10 railway coaches to Bangladesh*

_Md Taiyeb Ali Sarker, Nilphamari - October 14, 2016_






*Asian Development Bank is funding the purchase from Indonesia which includes 100 meter gauge and 50 broad gauge coaches within February 2017*

Ten new passenger coaches have been imported from Indonesia and sent to Saidpur Railway Workshop.

The modern coaches reached the workshop on Tuesday and the railway workers are now conducting inspection to prepare the coaches for trial run, sources said.

BR sources said that the coaches were made specifically for Bangladesh’s particular needs by PT Inka (Persero). PT Inka is a state-owned train manufacturer, the first fully integrated rolling stock and automotive manufacturer in Southeast Asia.

Shawkat Jamil, divisional traffic officer of Bangladesh Railway (BR) West Zone (Rajshahi), said: “BR imported the coaches under a bilateral agreement between Bangladesh and Indonesia. Among the coaches one is AC berth, three are AC chair and rest six are Shovon chair.”

Workers at the workshop told the Dhaka Tribune that these coaches are of better quality than the Indian coaches.

Divisional Caretaker of Saidpur Railway Workshop, Nur Ahmed Hossain, said: “After completing the inspection, we will hand over the coaches to Railway traffic department for test runs.”

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/10/14/10-railway-coaches-brought-indonesia/

+++++

*Indonesia’s new border airport ‘almost ready’ for use*

_15 October 2016_

MANADO — Construction on Indonesia’s northernmost airport on Miangas Island in North Sulawesi has been completed, and the facility is expected to be inaugurated by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in December.

“Miangas is one of Jokowi’s goals to strengthen the border. The President also wanted the people living there to experience the same sense of wellbeing as those in other parts of the archipelago,” Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said after signing a memorandum of understanding with the North Sulawesi provincial government in Manado, North Sulawesi, recently.

The minister added that with the completion of Miangas Airport, Mr Widodo’s administration has fulfilled one of its priority programmes of building more roads and airports — as laid out in the Nawa Cita plan listing priority areas of development when Mr Widodo became President.

This included creating better connectivity between the country’s furthermost regions, as well as maintaining Indonesia’s national sovereignty.

Mr Budi added that all facilities are still being completed, and the government had spent US$15.3 million (S$21.4 million) on the construction of Miangas Airport. It will add another US$7.6 million for a runway extension. The current runway is only 1,400m long and 30m wide, enough for a twin-engine ATR-72 short-haul regional airliner to land on.

The Transportation Ministry said there will be a commercial flight serving Miangas in the future, to fulfil the people’s needs.

Mr Budi verified that the Miangas Airport will be in operation in the near future, and it will be inaugurated by the President in December. He stressed that the North Sulawesi provincial government needs to support the Widodo administration to provide maximum connectivity and develop Miangas, which is only about 200km from the southern Philippine city of Davao but more than 2,500km from the Indonesian capital, Jakarta.

Miangas, previously known as Las Palmas, was the subject of a dispute between the Netherlands and the United States before the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague decided in 1928 that it belonged to the Netherlands. (JAKARTA GLOBE)

http://m.todayonline.com/world/asia/indonesias-new-border-airport-almost-ready-use

+++++

It's weekend, if you an action fan and have plan for cinema time, may try see Ben Affleck's newest action film "The Accountant". Good review so far, and.. has a glimpse of Indonesia in it through *Pencak Silat*. 

*Ben Affleck mastered Indonesian fighting style for new film*

_EntertainmentNews
_
*Director Gavin O'Connor introduced the actor to full-body fighting form Pencak Silat, and told him he would have to train to perfect it, because there wouldn't be many opportunities to call in a stuntman.

"It's an Indonesian style of fighting which was very cinematic, kind of flashy but very efficient which matched the character," Gavin told WENN. "When we honed in on that, our guys just started training Ben."*

And the Argo star admits training in the physical defence practice was tough going. 

"Gavin was concerned that the action be real and good, something he's done really well in (previous film) Warrior," Ben explained. "So training was as much a part of this as it was for Batman.

"It's a lot harder in this one for the stuntman to do your stunts when you're not wearing a mask! I had to really be on top of my game and work out with professionals who educated me about this fighting style."

Ben plays Christian Wolff, a mathematics genius whose emotionally stilted personality results in him having a difficult relationship with his son, in The Accountant.

And the 44-year-old star previously revealed that the film's complex take on parenting is what drew him to the role.

"Here's a guy out of love and compassion and fear for his son, actually ends up kind of brutalising him and abusing him and it's a really interesting look at what's the appropriate way to channel the intense emotions we have as parents, it's not easy," he told America's People magazine. 

Ben is father to 10-year-old Violet, seven-year-old Seraphina and four-year-old Samuel with estranged wife Jennifer Garner. 

The Accountant, which also stars Anna Kendrick and J.K. Simmons, opens in theatres on 14 October (16).

http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...stered-Indonesian-fighting-style-for-new-film[/I]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

*TD Automotive Compressor investasi Rp 1,15 T*






JAKARTA. PT. TD Automotive Compressor Indonesia (TACI) membuka pabrik baru bernilai investasi sebesar Rp 1,15 triliun di Cikarang. Perusahaan joint venture dari Toyota Industries Corporation (50,1%), Astra Otoparts (25,7%), Denso International Asia (20%), dan Toyota Tsusho Indonesia (4,2%) mempunyai luas pabrik pabrik 4,3 hektar (ha) di atas area lahan 10 ha ini akan menyerap 1.928 orang karyawan.

Pabrik tersebut akan memproduksi komponen otomotif khususnya kompresor AC mobil dengan clutch.Presiden Direktur PT. TD Automotive Compressor Indonesia (TACI) Ryuya Ogiso menyampaikan, pabrik yang dibangun sejak Januari 2011merupakan bentuk pemanfaatna momentum iklim usaha Indonesia yang sedang kondusif.

Di samping itu, pihaknya berupaya menjadikan pabrik ini sebagai wahana transfer teknologi serta pengembangan sumber daya manusia (SDM) Indonesia di sektor industri otomotif. “Kami memanfaatkan momentum untuk berinvestasi di Indonesia karena iklim usahanya yang kondusif dan daya saing industri otomotif nya semakin meningkat,”ujar Ogiso dalam keterangan tertulisnya.

Sekjen Kementerian Perindustrian Syarif Hidayat, menagatakan (TACI) ini akan memberikan kontribusi signifikan bagi perekonomian nasional karena perusahaan menambah investasi, karyawan, serta meningkatkan jumlah pemasok komponen lokal dalam kegiatan produksi industri di Tanah Air.

Dia mengatakan, sebetulnya untuk industri otomotif secara keseluruhan Indonesia sangat prospektif. Dan untuk industri otomotoif sendiri sebenarnya tak mengalami hambatan.

"Denso adalah pabrik kompresor pemimpin pasar di dunia yang telah lama beroperasi di Indonesia. Sekarang Indonesia sebagai basis produksinya. Dengan kapasitas lebih dari tiga juta unit pertahun, 70% produknya di ekspor ke dunia termasuk Eropa dan Amerika.

Untuk merek-merek yang memang telah besar di Indonesia mereka akan terus memperkuat dengan mendorong vendornya, lalu memperkuat kemampuan pasokannya. Tentunya pabrik tersebut diharapkan dapat memberikan kesempatan lebih luas kepada pemasoknya di dalam negeri,"u jar Syarif pada KONTAN, Minggu (16/10).

kontan.co.id

OJK Inaugurates BEI Investment Gallery in Maumere





Chairman of the Board of Commissioners of the Financial Services Authority (OJK) Muliaman Hadad. 

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The Financial Service Authority (OJK) president commissioner Muliaman D. Hadad said that his office continues to push for the expansion of financial inclusion program across Indonesia to provide better access to the financial sector. “The program can help to eradicate poverty,” he said in a written statement on Sunday, October 16, 2016.

Muliaman sees that people’s familiarity with financial products and services will increase prosperity. He referred to the capital market as one of the channels to learn more about capital market. He said that capital markets have been very popular lately due to its various advantages, particularly long-term financing.

Muliaman asserted that the OJK will continue to push for capital market development, namely through support for the Indonesia Stock Exchange (BEI) Investment Gallery program in campuses. He expects that students and public can be more familiar with capital market products and services.

OJK inaugurated BEI Investment Gallery yesterday, Oct. 16, at Maumere Nusa Nipa University, East Nusa Tenggara (NTT). Muliaman noted that the gallery is the 62nd of its kind to have been inaugurated by the OJK this year. It is also the first BEI investment gallery in Maumere and the second one in NTT. There are currently 217 investment galleries at universities across Indonesia.

In addition, Muliaman seeks maximum possible financial access not only to capital markets but also in the banking industry and non-bank financial institutions. The aim is to improve financial inclusion in line with the National Financial Literacy Strategy.

*DANANG FIRMANTO*

tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Ministry expects nationwide broadband connectivity by 2017*
Sabtu, 15 Oktober 2016 00:41 WIB | 1.070 Views

Pontianak, W. Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - Communication and Information Minister Rudiantara said he expected that all Indonesian regions will be connected through broadband internet by 2017.

"We have been forging partnerships with various parties to achieve this goal. In West Kalimantan alone, we will build a Palapa Ring which will connect the entire regions of Indonesia to a broadband network," Minister Rudiantara stated in North Kayong district, West Kalimantan, on Friday.

He also added that the entire Kalimantan island will be connected through the Internet.

The ministry will build base transceiver stations (BTS) from West Kalimantan to East Kalimantan at 75 locations to connect all the regions in Kalimantan.

Thirty BTS will be built in West Kalimantan to enable access to villages located outside but adjacent to the island.

"Ensuring internet connectivity will be in accordance with the third program of the nine goals or Nawacita. Under this program, the government intends to maximize the national development in the periphery regions," he stressed.

To optimize the network development program, the minister will go straight to some remote villages in West Kalimantan.

"On Sunday, Ill be visiting Entikong to see the communications network infrastructure in the border areas. Then, on Monday, I will be visiting Singkawang for groundbreaking ceremony of the Palapa Ring construction, which is a submarine fiber optic network to strengthen the Internet connectivity in Kalimantan," Rudiantara informed.

On Tuesday, the minister will continue his visit to Palapasang, Entikong sub district where a BTS is to be built. This region shares the border with a neighboring country.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's tourism brand wins best destination marketing title this year

Indonesia tourism industry's brand, Wonderful Indonesia, had received a prestigious award namely Best Destination Marketing Award 2016 on Monday from an influential traveling media outlet Travel Weekly Asia, a statement released by the Tourism Ministry said on Monday.

The award was conveyed in "Honorarium for the Best in Travel Industry" event held by the media in Singapore earlier in the day.

Wonderful Indonesia brand got the award for a tremendous positive response given by Travel Weekly Asia readers, the statement said.

"This is a gladdening achievement. Wonderful Indonesia gets more and more appreciations. They praised on how we organize the marketing of tour destinations," Deputy Assistant for Marketing Development in Southeast Asia region at the ministry Risky Handayani Mustafa who received the award said in the event as quoted by the statement.

_http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-10/17/c_135761200.htm_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Tourism marketing: Indonesia gets it right*
TRAVEL / 18 October 2016, 08:42am
Hanifah Abu

Jakarta - Indonesia tourism industry's brand, *Wonderful Indonesia, had received a prestigious award namely Best Destination Marketing Award 2016 from influential travelling media outlet Travel Weekly Asia.*

The award was *conveyed in “Honorarium for the Best in Travel Industry” event held by the media in Singapore.*





(Credit: www.indonesia.travel/land)

Wonderful Indonesia brand got the award for a tremendous positive response given by Travel Weekly Asia readers, the statement said. “This is a gladdening achievement.* Wonderful Indonesia gets more and more appreciations. They praised on how we organise the marketing of tour destinations*,” Deputy Assistant for Marketing Development in Southeast Asia region at the ministry Risky Handayani Mustafa who received the award said in the event as quoted by the statement.

Intensive promotion on Wonderful Indonesia brand that represents Indonesia's tour industry has been conducted by the ministry since last year.

*World Economic Forum (WEF) has ranked Wonderful Indonesia brand to 47 from 144 countries in its Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Index this year.*

The leap to that level was extraordinary as *the brand was initially categorised in NA (Not Available) position*, the statement said. With ambitious target to welcome 20 million visitors by 2019, or 100 percent from 10 million ones the nation has received in 2015, *Indonesia takes serious orchestrated works to address the target.*

Government has reformed regulations aimed at luring more visitors to come to the archipelago nation, *including the revocation of cabotage for cruises that eventually enables tourists from cruise ships to visit tour destinations across the country* through several authorised seaports.

Besides, *the government also has shortened the Clearance Approval for Indonesian Territory (CAIT) procedure for foreign yachts planning to sail in Indonesian waters for vacation from the previous 3 weeks to 3 hours only.*

To expand tour destination, *Indonesia is now in the process in developing 10 new tour destinations, highly expected to par with leisure island of Bali* that has been favoured by foreign tourists.

All of those efforts were coupled with the ministry's moves to develop tour attractions in tour destinations as well as accommodations for the tourists. Besides taking part in designing flight access to the destinations, *the ministry also takes initiatives to consolidate state-run hotels to provide Indonesian style hospitality accommodations for the tourists.*

The ministry also launched the 100,000 homestay program for the tourists, constituting people living around tour destinations, expected to give direct positive impacts for their economy.

To grab more tour package sales in several destinations across the country, the ministry held frequent *Travel Mart Expo. The recently-held event in Magelang, Central Java from Oct. 14 to 16 has attracted buyers from Malaysia, Singapore, India, Japan, South Korea and Myanmar that accounted for 80 percent of total the total sales.*

Indonesia expects tourism can be the nation's major earner sector amid the downturn in its large earner sectors of oil and gas, coal and palm oil.

*http://www.iol.co.za/travel/tourism-marketing-indonesia-gets-it-right-2080901*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Gaya banget nih Indonesia, belajar dari Jepang kayaknya 

Indonesia will export 600 units, used (more than 20 years) train carriages to Myanmar





Myanmar akan menggunakan kereta api dari Indonesia untuk operasional transportasi. _PT KAI juga diminta untuk menjadi operator di Myanmar._

Direktur logistik dan pengembangan PT KAI, Budi Noviantoro mengatakan bahwa PT KAI diminta untuk membantu mengembangkan perkeretaapian di Myanmar. PT KAI diminta sebagai operator dan membantu mengirimkan kereta api yang masih layak untuk bisa dioperasionalkan di Myanmar.

"Kami punya banyak kereta api yang umurnya sudah di atas 20 tahun. Itu akan kita rekondisi dan kita kirim ke sana (Myanmar),"kata Budi Noviantoro, pada acara 'ASEAN Railways CEOs' Conference (ARCEO) ke 38 di hotel Royal Ambarrukmo Yogyakarta, Selasa (18/10/2016).‬

PT KAI telah mengirim tim teknis untuk mengecek kondisi di Myanmar. _Ada 600 gerbong yang akan di rekondisi untuk kemudian dikirim ke Myanmar._

_http://finance.detik.com/berita-eko...ng-kereta-bekas-untuk-dioperasikan-di-myanmar_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patu

Mantap.


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Trade Expo Indonesia buying mission generates deals worth US$186.69 million*






http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...mission-generates-deals-worth-us18669-million

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Now into its second day, the Trade Expo Indonesia event has generated a total of US$186.69 million worth of transactions in the form of trade contracts.

"Transactions worth US$178.7 million were signed on the first day while US$7.99 million worth of deals were signed on the second day," informed the Trade Ministrys Head of National Export Development Arlinda in Jakarta, on Thursday.

On the second day of the Expo, the buying mission contract signing was dominated by importers of food and beverage products from Australia.

The signings were witnessed by Suprapto Martosetomo, Indonesias Ambassador to South Africa as well as the Kingdom of Lesotho, the Kingdom of Swaziland and the Republic of Botswana. The deals were signed by six importers from three countries, including Nigeria, Australia and South Africa, and eight local export businesses.

In the pharmaceutical sector, Nigerias Jeijosh Pharma signed a deal with PT. Phapros, while Sony Trading Pty. Ltd signed a deal with PT. Mayora Indah.

In the food and beverage products sector, PT. Pondan Pangan Makmur and PT. Sarimunik Mandiri signed a deal with Eastern Cross Trading Pty. Ltd and CV. Intrafood, while Hean Corporation and PT. Dua Kelinci signed a partnership in the same sector.

Grein Australia Pty Ltd and PT. Sayap Mas Utama signed a deal for food and beverage products as well as consumer goods.

Lastly, Wemco Investment & Trading Ltd and PT. KMI Wire and cable Tbk. signed a contract for wire products.

A total of 37 trade contract signings were carried out between 30 importers from 16 countries and 34 local exporter companies based on the buying mission on the Expos second day.

Essential oils and coconut milk were among the most sought after products and generated the most transactions, along with skilled workforce contracts from the services field.

Other commodities that were also coveted by foreign importers included coffee, tea, cement, furniture, wires, food and beverage products, seafood, anti-fatigue mats, floor mats, cutting boards and modular tiles.

Arlinda believes that this event has broadened Indonesias export opportunities in a number of markets, especially non-traditional ones.

"We continue to work so that the Indonesian trade representatives contribute more overseas, while at the same time encouraging business makers to enhance the quality of their products because export opportunities are now very vast," Arlinda remarked.

The Trade Ministry aims for the goods trade transactions to reach US$800 million by the end of this Trade Expo, excluding the investment opportunities and services related transactions.

It is hoped that overall, the total transactions signed can reach US$1 billion, exceeding the previous year's figure of US$909 million of deals.



*Papua, West Papua will see twofold increase in electricity capacity by 2019*






http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...increase-in-electricity-capacity-by-2019.html

The construction of six electricity projects worth Rp 988 billion (US$75.64 million) in Papua and West Papua will lead the country’s easternmost provinces to enjoy a twofold increase in their electricity capacity by 2019, a top official has said. 

State electricity firm PLN president director Sofyan Basri said Papua and West Papua had a total power capacity of 294 Megawatts (MW) with a peak load of 242 MW, an average peak load growth of 8 percent per year, and customer numbers reaching 521,000.

“With the completion of these projects, the electricity capacity in Papua and West Papua will increase twofold by 2019 and PLN is ready to make the 2020 National Games [PON] in Papua successful,” he said after the inauguration ceremony of the six electricity projects by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on Monday.

First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo, Papua Governor Lukas Enembe and State Enterprises Minister Rini M.Soemarno attended the event held at PLN’s electrical relay station in Kampung Nendali, Sentani, Jayapura, Papua.

Apart from the six projects, Sofyan said, PLN still had some targets it must achieve to expand people’s access to electricity.

They include expanding the company’s electricity coverage of 14 regency capitals with PLN electricity access across Papua and West Papua by 2017, providing electricity for all district capitals in the two provinces by 2019, increasing electricity operational hours in villages to 24 hours a day by 2019 and providing electricity access for people in the outermost islands and border areas also by 2019.



*Pertamina Adjusts Fuel Prices in Papua*






http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/10/18/056813193/Pertamina-Adjusts-Fuel-Prices-in-Papua

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Dwi Soetjipto, CEO of state-owned oil and gas company Pertamina, said that the company will adjust the prices of fuel in all regions of Papua and West Papua. The adjustment will be made based on President Joko Widodo's instruction. The President expected that the price of fuel in Papua will be the same as in Western Indonesian regions.

Dwi said that new fuel price will be similar to prices in Java and will apply for all types of fuel. Dwi added that President Jokowi will make the official announcement during his work visit in Papua, Tuesday, October 18, 2016.

Dwi explained that adjusting fuel prices in Papua will not affect the company’s financial balance because Pertamina, according to Dwi, has been successful carrying out its company efficiency program within the last two years. Dwi explained that the efficiency program has allowed the company to book more profits, which in turn will be used to subsidize fuel prices in Papua.

"The profit [Pertamina made] is for our distant brothers, who purchased fuel with a high price all this time," Dwi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi ianugurates N. Kayong grand mosque*
Sabtu, 15 Oktober 2016 20:00 WIB | 1.071 Views





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi, white shirt) inaugurated the Great Mosque of Al-Khair Oesman in Sukadana on Saturday (10/15/2016). (ANTARA News/Ida Nurcahyani)

North Kayong (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated the North Kayong Grand Mosque on Saturday during his visit to West Kalimantan to attend the peak event of Sail Karimata.

Jokowi inaugurated the Oesman Al Khair grand mosque by signing an inscription.

After signing the inscription, President Jokowi stepped into the mosque along with his entourage. The mosque has been built with Rp38 billion worth of funds.

"This is a beautiful floating mosque with the sea in the background," Jokowi remarked after a tour of the mosque.

Also present during the inauguration ceremony were Home Minister Tjahjo Kumolo, Vice Chairman of the Peoples Consultative Assembly (MPR) Oesman Sapta, Vice Chairman of the MPRF Hidayat Nur Wahid, Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo and Cabinet Secretary Pramono Agung.

The inauguration of the Grand Mosque was on the Jokowis agenda during his North Kayong visit. He will also inaugurate the peak event of Sail Karimata 2016.

The Sail Karimata event will feature a number of activities including planting seeds in the coastal areas of West Kalimantan. 

On the occasion, President Jokowi also planted a Pontianak orange tree, one of West Kalimantans superior commodity trees, in North Kayong District, in Sutera Vilage, Sukadana Subdistrict, Datok Islands, West Kalimtan province.

A number of officials also planted other trees.

Oesman Sapta planted a Sukadana durian tree, which was the mascot of the North Koyang District.

Before the tree planting, President Jokowi witnessed various activities highlighting Sail Karimata 2016. These included a Medevac (Medical Evacuation Air) airshow put up by the Navy and a yacht sailing pass by nine countries.

There was also a skydiving demonstration, Helicopter Bolco maneuver flying the Karimata Sail 2016 banner, and a colorful dance that brought together thousands of students from the District of North Kayong.

The Deputy for Human Resources, Science and Culture of the Maritime Affairs Ministry, Safri Burhanuddin, hoped that Sail Karimata 2016 would speed up development in the region around the Karimata Strait, especially North Kayong.

"We want to work together, involving the central and the local governments, as we promote travel and the excellent products. We hope that the four provinces involved in Sail Karimata Strait activities could be further developed," he remarked.

The Sail Karimata 2016 activities involved the provinces of Riau Islands, Jambi, Bangka Belitung and West Kalimantan.

Other related activities included an exhibition of products from the coastal areas, Nusantara Jaya sailing, culinary festivals, dragon boat competition, development of a fishermen information center and a weave design contest.
(Uu.A014/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107247/president-jokowi-ianugurates-n-kayong-grand-mosque

*Indonesian foreign debts US$323 billion*
Senin, 17 Oktober 2016 20:04 WIB | 823 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia reported that the Indonesian foreign debts grew 6.3 percent on-year to US$323 billion in August, 2016, slower than last year growth of 6.6 percent. 

Short term foreign debts and private sector debts declined, but government debts and long term debts rose, Executive Director of Communications Department of the Central Bank Tirta Segara said here on Monday. 

The government debts rose 19.2 percent year on year to US$159.7 billion or 49.4 percent of the countrys total debts in August. The growth was higher than 18.7 percent yoy in July. 

The debts of the private sector continued to decline. By August 2016, the foreign debts of private sector fell 3.9 percent yoy to US$163.3 billion or 50.6 percent of the countrys total foreign debts. 

The main debtors among the private sector by the end of August are from the financial sector, manufacturing sector, the mining sector, the electricity, gas and drinking water sector.

Long term debts accounted for 87.5 percent of the countrys total foreign debts , up 8.1 percent yoy to US$282.5 billion. 

Short term debts accounted for 12.5 percent .

The central bank described as quite healthy the developments of the countrys foreign debts in August, 2016. 

"Bank Indonesia will continue to monitor the developments of the countrys foreign debts especially the debts of the private sector," Tirta said. 

"Foreign debts must be used effectively to finance development without risk of disrupting the countrys macro economy," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107257/indonesian-foreign-debts-us323-billion


----------



## Nike

*Imports in September down 8.78 percent: BPS*
Selasa, 18 Oktober 2016 18:35 WIB | 700 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The value of imports in September, which amounted to US$11.30 billion, has dropped by 8.78 percent compared with the previous month, which was US$12.38 billion, the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) has said.

"Indonesias imports in September 2016 amount to US$11.30 billion, down 8.78 percent from August, or down 2.26 percent if compared to September 2015," BPS chief Suhariyanto said at a press conference in Jakarta on Monday.

Suhariyanto said non-oil-gas imports in September were valued at US$9.55 billion, down 9.77 percent compared to the previous month. Compared to September 2015, these imports dropped by 0.95 percent.

Oil and gas imports in September stood at US$ US$1.74 billion, down 2.97 percent compared to the previous month, and down 8.88 percent compared to last September.

In September, cereal commodities such as wheat touched the highest value in import items at US$39.0 million, or 19.17 percent, while the steepest drop was in the machinery and mechanical equipment category, whose value was US$98.9 million or 5.17 percent.

The cumulative value of imports from January to September crossed US$98.69 billion, down 8.61 percent compared to the same period last year. The cumulative value of oil and gas imports was US$13.74 billion, down 29.19 percent; non-oil imports were valued at US$84.95 billion, down 4.10 percent.

The top three countries for non-oil imports in the January-September period were China with a value of US$21.99 billion, or 25.88 percent; Japan with US$9.48 billion, or 11.16 percent; and Thailand with US$6.64 billion or 7.81 percent. "Non-oil imports from ASEAN countries touched 21.82 percent, while from the European Union it was 9.17 percent," Suhariyanto said.

The import values of auxiliary raw materials from January to September decreased by 9.8 percent and capital goods by 12.66 percent. However, imported consumer goods shot up by 12.80 percent.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107276/imports-in-september-down-878-percent-bps


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi's second year: Mind the quality of growth*

Ayomi Amindoni
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | October 19, 2016 | 01:25 pm




A woman showers her son at a slum area built on stilts in a coastal area on the outskirts of Jakarta, Indonesia, Thursday, Oct. 13, 2016. (AP Photo/Tatan Syuflana)

While President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has managed to boost economic development within two years after taking office, an issue becoming increasingly relevant is the quality of economic growth.

Central Statistics Bureau (BPS) data show that the main indicators of economic development, such as poverty, inequality and unemployment as well as inflation and economic growth, are slightly improved in 2016.

During Jokowi's administration, the unemployment rate hit its lowest level in February 2016, with only 7.02 million unemployed people, 5.5 percent of the country's workforce of 127.8 million.

That figure represents an improvement over the 7.45 million registered unemployed people in February 2015, equaling 5.8 percent of the workforce of 128.3 million at the time.

However, Samuel Asset Management economist Lana Soelistianingsih pointed out another problem that needed taken care of, namely increased under-employment due to lay-offs and reduced working hours amid a sluggish economy.

"Our real sector is still panting. While our workforce is growing in quantity, the quality has yet to be improved," she said on Tuesday in Jakarta, recommending improvements in workforce skills by revitalizing vocational training centers.

Without appropriate measures, under-employment may put in jeopardy recent achievements. These include a decline in poverty from 28.51 million, or 11.22 percent of Indonesia's population, in March 2015 to 28.01 million people, or 10.86 percent, a year later.

Likewise, the gini coefficient, an indicator measuring income inequality, where zero expresses perfect equality, declined to 0.397 in March 2016 from 0.408 in the previous year. This indicates that income inequality in the country has narrowed. (ags)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/19/jokowis-second-year-mind-the-quality-of-growth.html

*Foreign investors get double gains from Indonesia market*

News Desk
Bareksa

Jakarta | October 5, 2016 | 11:38 am



A woman walks past an electronic stock indicator of a securities firm in Tokyo, Tuesday, Oct. 4, 2016. The Nikkei led gains in Asian stock markets Tuesday as the dollar rose against the yen following upbeat U.S. manufacturing data. (AP Photo/Shizuo Kambayashi)

Indonesia has been one of the most lucrative investment destinations in the Asia-Pacific, given the positive performance of the stock market and its stable currency. This is evidenced by foreign flows into the stock market reaching Rp28.76 trillion (US$2.22 billion) in the last 12 months. 

Despite a slump in September, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) managed to score the highest returns in the Asia-Pacific region, on the back of a stronger rupiah against the US dollar, the improvement of economic figures and the extraordinary result of the tax amnesty program. 

In rupiah denomination, the stock market benchmark recorded a 26.71 percent year-on-year growth as of Sept. 30. However, higher growth can be seen in the dollar denomination with a 48.24 percent increase, making it the best performer in the Asia Pacific after the S&P NSX 50 index—which scored a 48.77 percent hike in the same period. 

But for the record, contrasting the two indexes is not like comparing apples and apples: the S&P NSX 50 is not a composite index, it only contains the 50 largest stocks in New Zealand, while JCI constitutes all the 538 stocks listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange. Thus the JCI is in reality the best composite index performer in Asia Pacific.

JCI’s performance is high above the ground compared to other composite indexes in the regions. It booked nearly twice the return made by its closest competitors, namely the Ho Chi Minh Stock Index (Vietnam) and S&P ASX 200 (Australia) that recorded 25.63 percent and 25.12 percent growth respectively. 

The significant return in the dollar denomination was due to rupiah’s major appreciation against the dollar in the last month during the tax amnesty program. In early September 2015, the rupiah was traded at 13,900-14,000 against the US dollar, its weakest level since the financial crisis of 1998. 

Meanwhile, the rupiah has strengthened 7 percent to 12,969 per US dollar as of Oct 3, 2016. The currency ultimately broke the psychological level of 13,000 per US dollar, just after the announcement of the beyond-expected result of the tax amnesty program in the first round. 




SourceBareksa/Data)

*Surprising result*
At the end of the first round of the tax pardon program (July-Sept. 2016), the country saw declared assets of Rp 3,622 trillion. Previously, JP Morgan predicted new asset declaration would be less than Rp 2,000 trillion by the end of the third round of the program in March 2017.

Looking at the result of the first round of the program, it seems like the brokerage house will have drastically revise their projection.

In addition, the government also received additional state revenues from the redemption fee, worth Rp 97.2 trillion. The figure covers 58 percent of the target of the program, which has been set at Rp165 trillion by March 2017. 

Amid the eye-opening result of the first round of the program, which led to rupiah appreciation, the foreign investors have enjoyed double gains. 

They will potentially score an extra gain in the future if they invest in the Indonesian stock market for at least one year ahead after the announcement of the final result of tax amnesty and the program takes effect in the real sector. (ags)

*Source: Bareksa.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

THURSDAY, 20 OCTOBER, 2016 | 08:24 WIB
*Railways to Support ASEAN Tourism*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Delegates of ASEAN railway companies visited state-owned train manufacturer PT INKA (Persero) office on Wednesday in Madiun, East Java. They observed the train carriages, the miniatures and tried the train.

“This is our second day visit in the 38th ASEAN Railways CEOs Conference (ARCEO),” said Indonesian delegates chairman Didiek Hartyanto.

Delegates from seven countries, namely Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar participated in the event.

Their first day visit was to Yogyakarta. According to Didiek, they have discussed the role of railways in supporting tourism development, as done in Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia.

“A separate team will study the case to interconnect railway systems which can support tourism,” he said.

Djoko Setijowarno, another Indonesian delegate, said that Indonesia needs to improve its intermodal transportation management. Because the government has been focusing more on infrastructure development than the country’s mode of transport. “It’s Indonesia’s weakness. We have no transportation network,” he said.

Djoko pointed out to the examples of Singapore and China where established intermodal transport has helped tourism development. For example, tourists can use bus or train from airport to their intended destinations. “Using taxi is clearly expensive in the long run,” he said.

*NOFIKA DIAN NUGROHO*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Jokowi proves his mettle as President*

By all accounts, President Joko Widodo had a tough first year in office.

The change he had promised during the 2014 presidential election seemed far from being realised as he found himself caught between his reform agenda and the oligarchy of Indonesian politics.

His second year, which began exactly a year ago today, did not kick off too well either. South-east Asia's largest economy had narrowly missed its quarterly growth target of 5 per cent amid cutbacks in government spending, while its rupiah fell to record lows.

Indonesia was also battling fires at home. The raging flames from land burning in Kalimantan and Sumatra led to a transboundary haze problem that was not only the worst on record, but had also pushed the country to the verge of a humanitarian crisis last year.

These issues compounded the opposition's narrative then that Mr Joko, a political outsider with few ties to the Jakarta elite or military, was not the man to be President. However, the former businessman, elected in part by tapping the groundswell of discontent in a country long ruled by an elite class, seems to have turned the tide against his critics this year.

An opinion poll by the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) released last month showed that Mr Joko has maintained a high approval rating. Out of 1,000 citizens interviewed in August for the survey, 66.5 per cent said they were satisfied with his performance.




CSIS researcher Arya Fernandes said this was a 10 percentage point bump from the President's first year in office. He attributed it to Mr Joko's focus on rolling out initiatives that made a difference to the man on the street, such as better access to healthcare and education. Political experts such as Associate Professor Bilveer Singh said Mr Joko's "people first" approach has helped him prove pundits, who doubted that he would survive politically, wrong.

"This has to do with Jokowi's personality. He is corrupt-free, stubborn in his commitment to key policies, concerned with details and decisive," said Prof Singh, referring to Mr Joko's popular moniker.

Indeed, the President has in the last one year consolidated his position politically by gaining control of Parliament.

He had also succeeded - through a second Cabinet reshuffle in as many years - in putting together a team that he can count on, unlike his first Cabinet which was built in part to repay political favours.

Dr Cecep Effendi, a political analyst from the Muhammadiyah University in Jakarta, said this has created political stability in Indonesia, which in itself was an achievement.

"In the past two years, there has barely been any brouhaha in Parliament and this will be a plus point for Jokowi in the eyes of foreign investors," said Dr Cecep.

Prof Singh, who is from the National University of Singapore, agreed. "All key political parties are part of Jokowi's coalition, allowing the President to push through policies in Parliament with little resistance," he added.

Mr Joko has also surprised many by his repeated show of Indonesia's military might, particularly in the Natunas, an Indonesian territory that lies on the edge of contested waters, and recently the target of Beijing's disputed territorial claims in the South China Sea.

But it is his commitment to infrastructure development which will be a game changer that will ultimately earn him a place in Indonesia's history, said Prof Singh.

And unlike other Indonesian presidents, Mr Joko also appears to be willing to play a long game, as seen in his push for policies and projects that may well come to fruition only after he leaves office.

That, however, is not to say that he has not made progress in any of the national development plans outlined in his Nawa Cita priority programmes. These include the building of more toll roads, airports and sea ports to improve connectivity and enhance competitiveness. These projects were funded in part by savings from a fuel subsidy cut implemented by Mr Joko early in his presidency.

He has also raised the infrastructure budget from 290.3 trillion rupiah (S$31 billion) last year to 317.1 trillion rupiah this year, and has plans to beef it up to 346.6 trillion rupiah next year.

Indonesia, however, will not escape the global downturn, which has already led to a cut in its state Budget in recent months.

This is why Mr Joko has placed a strong emphasis on the success of a tax amnesty, which was introduced recently to plug Indonesia's budget deficit, as well as to reform its tax regime in order to raise revenue in the long term.

His achievements thus far aside, the President will no doubt approach his third year in office with an eye on re-election in 2019.

But besides dealing with a slowing global economy, he will also expect to continue to confront challenges at home, including the growing threat of extremism, endemic corruption and the tedious process of cutting red tape, among other bureaucratic and political reforms.

Rising tensions between the United States and China, and the latter's claims in the South China Sea, may also prove to be a foreign policy challenge for Mr Joko if Indonesia is forced to choose sides.

"But what is certain is that Jokowi has proven in the last two years to be an Indonesian leader who can rise to the occasion when the situation is very bad," said Dr Cecep.


*Year 2 Report Card*
*STRONGER ECONOMIC GROWTH*

Indonesia's economy grew by 5.04 per cent in the first half of this year. This is higher than the 4.79 per cent growth recorded last year and far above the global average of 2.5 per cent growth.

*ACCELERATED INFRASTRUCTURE*

*Land: *Besides thousands of kilometres of roads and toll roads, including trans-island highways, being laid across the country, Indonesia is also expanding its rail network, such as the high-speed rail project between Jakarta and Bandung.

*Sea:* It is also building or upgrading 150 ports as well as three maritime toll routes.

*Air: *There are 17 new airports being built and 32 terminals being upgraded.

Terminal 3 at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in the capital Jakarta will go fully operational next year.

*LOWERING UNEMPLOYMENT*

Unemployment was 5.5 per cent or about 7 million people this year, down from 5.81 per cent, or 7.45 million last year.

*REDUCING POVERTY*

The number of citizens classified by the government as "poor" fell from 28.5 million, or 11.2 per cent of Indonesia's population, in March last year, to 28 million (10.9 per cent) in March this year.

*LOWERING INCOME INEQUALITY*

Indonesia's Gini coefficient, a measure of income inequality, has fallen from 0.408 in March last year, to 0.397 in March this year.

The index ranges from zero to one, with higher values indicating greater inequality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

*Indonesia **Holds 63 Uncommitted LNG Cargoes for 2017 Delivery*

*Jakarta.* There are currently 63 uncommitted cargoes of liquefied natural gas (LNG) for 2017 delivery from Indonesia's Tangguh and Bontang projects, Wiratmaja Puja, the country's Director General of Oil and Gas, said on Thursday (21/10).

"We are still oversupplied," Puja said, noting that the government was looking for committed buyers and that deals for 13 of the cargoes were currently being negotiated.

"It would be real pity if we had to cut production."

The 63 cargoes is the equivalent of about 6.99 million metric tons of LNG, based on Reuters calculations. A standard sized LNG cargo contains about 150 to 170 million cubic meters of natural gas or about 111,000 to 125,800 metric tons of LNG.

Last year, Indonesia exported just over 17 million metric tons of LNG. Puja added that for 2018 there were still "more than 60" uncommitted cargoes.

Indonesia gets priority on a large portion of domestically produced LNG, but development of infrastructure to absorb the fuel has been slower than hoped both locally and abroad, putting pressure on gas prices.

"We have prepared everything that has been requested for electricity, but we are still developing the infrastructure," Puja said, meaning that LNG supply has been allocated.

Despite the inability to use the gas domestically and falling demand abroad, Indonesia has approved an expansion of the Tangguh LNG project in the country's West Papua province that will boost annual LNG production capacity by 50 percent.

Indonesia is looking to expand small-scale LNG regasification capacity in central and eastern Indonesia in order to meet soaring energy demand in the region and to soak up LNG supply.

The country has ramped up gas consumption targets for environmental reasons, and plans to subsidize natural gas for industrial buyers.

The LNG demand target from Indonesian state power utility Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN), however, was unchanged this year, amid slower growth in electricity use and declining industrial power demand.

Indonesia is the world's 11th largest gas producer, according to the Indonesian Gas Society, and ships LNG from Bontang and Tangguh to Japan, South Korea and China, as well as to domestic buyers.

Badak NGL, which operates the Bontang LNG plant, is a unit of state energy company Pertamina, while the Tangguh project is majority owned by BP.

Asian liquefied natural gas (LNG) gas prices hit a nine-month high of $6.55 per million British thermal units this month. That's still 51 percent below the price two years ago.

jktglobe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Garuda Indonesia: A democratic success story




*
This Wednesday, July 9, 2014 photo shows current Indonesian President Joko Widodo raising his arms during a victory speech after a fractious presidential campaign. Pic: AP.

IN September, Indonesia’s state-run carrier Garuda Indonesia announced it would be expanding into the U.S. market with flights to begin in 2017.

According to its spokesperson Benny S. Butarbutar, this is part of the airline’s strategic plan “to strengthen Garuda Indonesia’s position as a global aviation player.”

Further towards this aim, it has since signed a codeshare agreement with Mexico’s national carrier Aeromexico whereby passengers can fly from Bali to destinations like Acapulco, Monterrey and Cancun.

Indeed, the airline certainly is a major player across the Asia-Pacific and increasingly worldwide.

This year, Garuda Indonesia was declared the world’s ‘most-loved’ airline, with the highest satisfaction rating among more than 420 carriers worldwide. In 2015, it was presented a Five Star Airline award by Skytrax, joining only six other airlines awarded this honour. This year, it was also deemed to have the World’s Best Airline Cabin Crew for a third consecutive year.




Indeed, it has not always been this way.

The announcement of Garuda Indonesia’s expansion into the US market only came after the American civil aviation authorities in August lifted a longstanding ban on Indonesian airlines flying there. Indonesian airlines are still recovering from decades of being reputed internationally as terribly unsafe. Under former dictator Suharto, Garuda was considered one of the world’s worst airlines.

Safety standards were extremely poor, with all-too-regular crashes and even cases of pilots attempting to land at the wrong airport. The legacy of this has taken years to eradicate.

Even as recently as 2007, a Garuda Indonesia flight landing in Yogyakarta overshot the runway and burst into flames, killing 21 passengers and a crew member. As a result, all 51 Indonesian airlines were banned from flying in the European Union. The ban on Garuda Indonesia was later lifted in 2009 and flights resumed to Europe.

While western countries are enthusiastically selling off their flag carriers, leading to reduced quality of service and safety standards, a handful of Southeast Asia’s state-owned national airlines such as in Thailand, Singapore and Vietnam remain amongst the world’s best. Garuda Indonesia is no exception.

Importantly, Garuda’s transformation from a dangerous, unreliable airline to the world’s ‘most-loved’ has come during the era of democracy since 1998.

Indonesia’s national carrier has since its inception been tied to the young nation’s identity and political history.

In fact, its first plane was one seized from the Dutch colonialists during the 1945 revolution. By 1949, a commercial plane branding “Garuda Indonesian Airways” flew the nation’s first president and revolutionary hero, Sukarno, from Jakarta to Yogyakarta.

Indeed, Bung Karno himself drew the airline’s name from a contemporary poem by Noto Soeroto, “I am Garuda, Vishnoe’s bird which spread its wing high above your archipelago.”




The garuda is a holy bird in Hindu and Buddhist mythology. The fact that this was chosen as the symbol of the national carrier for the world’s largest Muslim country is not insignificant. It represents a powerful acknowledgement of Indonesia’s rich history and its democratic mantra of ‘unity in diversity’ as enshrined under the official Pancasila state ideology.

The Suharto era, a brutal military dictatorship ushered in by a failed coup and retributive killings of some 500,000 communist sympathisers, was characterised by hyper-concentrated state power, corporatism and a system of patronage driven by rampant corruption. High-level official positions and business opportunities were monopolised by the Suharto’s friends and family. With nepotistic bureaucracy and poor administration, Indonesia’s national carrier suffered.

After the Asian economic crisis of 1997, Suharto fell from power following a period of instability and a push for democracy from student organisations and civil society. Indonesia then began its (to date highly successful) transition to democracy. Political and economic freedom has since made Indonesia significantly more prosperous.

Garuda Indonesia, along with other Indonesian state-owned enterprises, now has more effective corporate governance than many actors in the private sector. It has benefitted greatly from strong leadership based upon merit rather than nepotistic appointments as under the New Order regime. Whilst increasingly privatised, Indonesia’s government retains majority ownership of the airline. Last year, Garuda Indonesia moved 23 and a half million people, more than the entire population of Australia. After years of losses, it turned a profit in 2015 and continues to restructure to cut costs and increase revenue whilst expanding into Europe and North America.

The current president, Joko Widodo, has pushed massive investment in the country’s ailing infrastructure – particularly in long-neglected regional areas. Just this month, Jokowi has inaugurated two new airports in remote areas of West Sulawesi and Riau. Given that Garuda accounted for almost half of all domestic flights in Indonesia during 2015, it naturally stands to benefit.

Despite some early hiccups, the newly-christened Terminal 3 at Sukarno-Hatta International airport is the impressive centerpiece of Jokowi’s infrastructure vision. It is also a shiny, modern temple of Indonesian nationalism – with tasteful contemporary art and displays of national heroes, including a portrait of Bung Karno and Mohammad Hatta after whom the airport is named.

Garuda Indonesia currently has exclusive use of the terminal for domestic flights. Indonesia’s transport minister Budi Karya Sumadi declared that “this terminal was built to change the image of the capital Jakarta.” Given its grandeur and nationalist flavour, this is probably true for the entire nation.

Indonesian entrepreneur John Riady once said that despite its enormous population, economy and regional influence, Indonesia is “probably the most invisible country in the world”.

The global ascendency of Garuda Indonesia, however, will undoubtedly help to change this.


*HSBC Plans to Inject $1b Into Indonesia Business: Regulator



*
Jakarta. British lender HSBC plans to inject $1 billion of additional capital into its combined Indonesian business with Bank Ekonomi Raharja, an official at the Indonesian financial regulator, Ariastiadi, said on Thursday (20/10).

HSBC separately said it would integrate its Indonesian business with Bank Ekonomi, but a bank spokeswoman in Indonesia declined to comment on the planned capital injection.

The move would help to resolve a long-running issue for HSBC in Indonesia, where the government has encouraged banks in the country to operate via a single locally incorporated entity.

Since the 2008/09 global financial crisis, local regulators have encouraged banks in their jurisdictions to incorporate themselves locally in order to make them easier to police and to ring-fence them from external shocks.

Before the integration, HSBC operated its own branch on top of having a controlling stake in Bank Ekonomi.

HSBC last year offered to buy out the minority shareholders of Bank Ekonomi and delist the Indonesian lender from the Jakarta stock exchange.

Under the integration process, all the assets and liabilities of HSBC Indonesia will be transferred to the combined entity, which will be called Bank HSBC Indonesia, said HSBC's Indonesian legal consultant, Kemal Siregar.

_Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

*Restoran Padang Pertama Akan Dibuka di Rusia*





Ada satu pengusaha kuliner Nusantara yang sudah menunjukkan komitmen cukup serius, yakni pemilik restoran Padang. Sumber: Wikipedia

Restoran Indonesia pertama di Rusia akan dibuka tahun ini, menyusul tingginya antusiasme warga Negeri Beruang Merah tersebut terhadap kuliner Indonesia pada Festival Indonesia 2016 yang digelar belum lama ini, demikian dilaporkan_Republika_.

_"Dalam kurun waktu tiga jam, makanan yang dijual oleh ibu-ibu Kedutaan Besar Indonesia di Rusia pada acara Festival Indonesia habis. Padahal, makanan itu disiapkan untuk 1,5 hari," _kata Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Rusia Wahid Supriyadi seusai bertemu dengan Gubernur Yogyakarta Sri Sultan Hamengku Buwono X, di Kepatihan Yogyakarta, Jumat (14/10).

Menurut Wahid, menu Indonesia favorit masyarakat Rusia ialah nasi goreng dan sate. _"Bahkan saat tinggal kerupuk yang tersisa, mereka makan nasi hanya dengan kerupuk. Ini menunjukkan bahwa produk makanan Indonesia apa saja laku di Rusia," _sambung Wahid.

Sejauh ini telah ada empat pengusaha kuliner Nusantara yang berminat membuka restoran di Rusia, tapi baru satu yang sudah menunjukkan komitmen cukup serius, yakni pemilik restoran Padang. Manajer restoran tersebut bahkan sudah datang ke Rusia, tulis _Republika_.

Wahid berencana mengakuisisi lahan seluas 330 meter persegi di _Food City,_pusat grosir poduk makanan yang memasok makanan ke seluruh Rusia dan negara bekas Soviet. Area tersebut akan menjadi lokasi pameran produk makanan Indonesia.

Tak hanya kuliner, masyarakat Rusia juga menggemari batik dan wayang Jawa. Melihat minat yang tinggi terhadap budaya Indonesia, pihak KBRI Moskow akan kembali menggelar Festival Indonesia pada 4 – 6 Agustus 2017.

RBTH-Edited

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Russian investor to build fish processing plants in Indonesia*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-to-build-fish-processing-plants-in-indonesia

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A Russian investor, Blackspace, will invest in the construction of cold storage facilities, ice factories and fishery product processing plants in Indonesia, company owner Alexander Isaev has said.

These remarks were made at a meeting with a delegation from the Indonesian House of Representatives Commission IV in Moscow, Russia, recently.

According to a press release from Blackspace Indonesia, received by ANTARA News, the Indonesian delegation visited the companys office in Usovo, Moskovskaya Oblast, to study the countrys experiences in drafting and adopting regulations on agriculture, the environment, the marine sector and fisheries, as well as food.

The meeting was also used by both sides to collect information on the activities of Russian companies in Indonesia.

Commission IV Chairman Edhy Prabowo said the House of Representatives supports Blackspaces development projects in Indonesia.

According to Prabowo, the Indonesian government appreciates the efforts made by the company in building fish processing facilities in the country.

The need for fish storage and processing plants is on the rise because fish production volumes are also rising steadily with the success of the policy introduced by Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti to combat illegal fishing.

A working group has determined the first 10 locations where Blackspace will begin the construction of infrastructure for the fishing industry in the near future.

To realize the project, the company has also established PerindoSpace, which is a joint venture between Blackspace and Perum Perindo.

Construction of the initial phase is planned to begin on Natuna Island.

Another Blackspace project is the development of a situation room in Blackspaces office in Jakarta.

The situation room is intended not only for internal monitoring and field data analysis but can also be used by Indonesian government agencies and institutions.

The situation room can facilitate the early identification of hotspots to prevent forest and peat land fires and eradicate unreported, unregulated, illegal fishing.

Isaev added that Blackspace plans to begin working on several projects in the field of agriculture in Indonesia, including the production of a number of leading commodities, such as palm oil and rubber.



*PT INKA sets eyes on controlling ASEAN market*






http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107288/pt-inka-sets-eyes-on-controlling-asean-market

Madiun (ANTARA News) - Indonesias train manufacturing company, PT Industri Kereta Api (PT INKA), based in Madiun, East Java, has set a target to corner a major share of the train market in Southeast Asia or the ASEAN region.

"Our target is to control the train market in ASEAN member countries. So far, PT INKA has cooperated with Malaysia and Singapore and hopes for cooperation in future with Thailand, Myanmar, Laos and also Cambodia," the companys president director, Agus Purnomo, said here on Wednesday.

While receiving delegates of the 38th ASEAN Railways CEOs Conference (ARCEO) recently, he reminded that the technology used by PT INKA was very reliable and competitive. Besides, it meets the needs of railway service in ASEAN member countries.

He referred PT INKA's success in penetrating many export markets, including Malaysia, Singapore and Australia.

"PT INKA recently entered Bangladesh. We have been ready to meet the need for trains in the ARCEO countries," he pointed out.

Agus used the opportunity to promote his company by inviting the delegates to tour the companys manufacturing plant, including its technological design center and workshop.

Seven railway operators from Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar, besides Indonesia as the host, attended the 38th ARCEO Conference in Yogyakarta.

Besides the train industry in Madiun, the ARCEO delegates also visited the train museum in Ambarawa, Central Java.



*Chinese investor to build alumina smelter in C Kalimantan*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107314/chinese-investor-to-build-alumina-smelter-in-c-kalimantan

Sampit, C Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - A Chinese investor who plans to invest through PT Shaanxi Youser Indonesia is ready to build an alumina smelter in East Kotawaringin district, Central Kalimantan, at a cost of Rp16 trillion.

"We want to build it next year but it will take at least two to three years in Indonesia. In China, it can be built in one year because they (Chinese workers) are ready to work nonstop," Director of PT Shaanxi Youser Indonesia, Steven Ugo, said here on Thursday.

The companys executive board visited the Kotawaringin district capital of Sampit to gauge the level of its seriousness in building an alumina smelter in the district.

Steven pointed out that the bauxite found in the district is of very good quality and that is why the company is interested in building an alumina smelter on 500 hectares of land on the riverside to facilitate its transportation. 

He believed the construction of the alumina smelter will have a positive impact on the local economy. 

The company has pledged to accord priority to hiring local workers and is ready to train them to become skilled workers and occupy important posts in the company.

PT Shaanxi Youser Indonesia has built a nickel smelter in North Morowali district, Central Sulawesi.

Its plans to build an alumina smelter in the district were delayed, he noted, adding that the smelter should have been built long ago and the company would not have found it difficult to acquire land for the plant.

"We are not doubtful. The obstacle may have to do with land prices, but we remain optimistic," he stressed.



*Japan pledges support for Indonesian infrastructure development*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...or-indonesian-infrastructure-development.html

Efforts to boost infrastructure development will get another push after Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) announced its commitment to provide Southeast Asia’s largest economy with up to US$3.7 billion in loans this year.

The Japanese public financial institution said it would seek opportunities to fund major infrastructure projects in Indonesia, such as the construction of power plants, railways and toll roads, under the public private partnership (PPP) scheme.

“The [source of ] funding for [Indonesian] infrastructure development has shifted from government bonds to the PPP scheme or funding without government guarantee,” JBIC CEO Tadashi Maeda said on Thursday, citing Indonesia’s budget deficit threshold of 3 percent as a part of the reason.

The bank signed on Thursday a loan agreement with state electricity firm PLN to provide $310 million in loans from JBIC-led syndicated banks to finance the construction of PLN’s 800-megawatt (MW) gas and steam-turbine power plant in Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, expected to be completed by 2019.

The loan will mature in 15 years and cover 70 percent of funds needed to run the $437 million project.

The power plant itself is the bank’s second project with PLN funded without the government’s guarantee.

The other project was the construction of a 1x315 MW steam-turbine power plant in Lontar, Banten, which broke ground in June.

JBIC stated that it would also eye funding for the construction of a 2x800 MW coal-based power plant in West Java, one of the country’s biggest power plant projects.

“We might be involved in the funding [of the project],” he said.

JBIC will also coordinate with state infrastructure financing firm Sarana Multi Infrastruktur (SMI) and the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) to look for other potential projects to be funded, he said.

Bappenas itself has a list of various infrastructure projects funded under the PPP scheme, including the Lampung water supply project worth Rp 900 billion ($69.2 million) and the Manado-Bitung toll road in North Sulawesi worth Rp 5.1 trillion.

The government estimates it will need Rp 4.7 quadrillion to finance various infrastructure projects for the next few years. It, however, could only cover 40 percent of the funding from the state budget, providing room for private sector participation to fill in the gap.

JBIC revealed that on average, bank budget allocation for Indonesian infrastructure development reached up to $2 billion annually. The realization of funding from JBIC in the last five years has hit $8 billion.

The Finance Ministry’s Fiscal Policy Office (BKF) head Suahasil Nazara urged government institutions to follow up JBIC’s commitment by offering potential projects to be funded.

“Indonesia’s cooperation with JBIC is important for infrastructure development, as they said they would not just focus on physical infrastructure but also social infrastructure,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Boss Dragun

i missed an update news regarding the Trade Expo. they managed to *Boost Up the Deals up to* 
*US$974.76 million.

Trade Expo Indonesia 2016 sees transactions worth US$974.76 million*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-2016-sees-transactions-worth-us97476-million

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The countrys largest export exhibition, Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) 2016, has recorded transactions worth US$974.76 million and will improve exports, Trade Minister Enggartiaso Lukita said.

"Until Sunday morning, transactions took place to the tune of US$974.76 million, or Rp12.7 trillion," Lukita said at the closing of TEI 2016 in Jakarta on Sunday. The minister is confident that the total transactions at TEI would be over US$1 billion.

TEI 2016 is a turning point in national export performance, Lukita said. Indonesias exports till this August had dropped by 10.61 percent compared to the same period last year. "President Joko Widodo had asked us to maintain the balance of trade and hoped that TEI could reverse the decline of national exports," he said.

The countrys export market is expected to do better in 2017, the minister said, though he was reluctant to reveal the trade ministrys export target. "Exports in 2017 should be higher; every year should be higher than the preceding year. We will observe the growth of the world economy, see how far it recovers. Our exports should at least not be lower than the previous years".

Lukita believes that the export performance can stabilize and even improve by exploring new markets, that is, countries other than those Indonesia has traditionally exported to. 

Small and medium enterprises (SME) are also being encouraged to attract buyers by adding value to their export products. The minister said such products will ensure that the national export performance is not solely dependent on primary products such as crude palm oil. 

The trade ministry is helping SMEs innovate through the Indonesia Design Development Center (IDDC), with Designers Program Dispatch Service (DDS). "The IDDC is a collaboration between designers and SME entrepreneurs. The products are given unique characteristics for added value. In 2017, we will pay special attention to the IDDC. The president has asked me to allocate adequate budget," the minister said.

At TEI 2016, the potential buyers came not only from Indonesias traditional export destinations, but also from countries in Africa, the Middle East and Central Asia. At US$ 826.52 million, the majority was goods transactions, followed by the service sector at US$48.23 million. Indonesian investment to other countries amounted to US$100 million. In all, 15,567 potential buyers from 125 countries participated in the expo. Of this, 110 countries had transactions indirectly with domestic businesses.

As per the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS), Indonesias export value in August 2016 reached US$12.63 billion, down 0.74 percent compared with the same month in the previous year. Non-oil exports, however, were up 2.76 percent in August 2016, touching US$11.50 billion.

*(This is just tip of the Iceberg. More will be coming soon. Be Prepared)*



*Italy continues to show interest in N Sulawesi coconut flour
*
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-to-show-interest-in-n-sulawesi-coconut-flour

Manado, N Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - Italy continues to show interest in coconut flour products from North Sulawesi with the European country recording considerably high demand.

"Thirty-eight tons of coconut flour products were exported to Italy in the beginning of October, generating US$61,375 worth of foreign exchange for the country," Head of Foreign Trade division of the North Sumatra Industry and Trade Agency, T Hasudungan, said in Manado, North Sumatra, on Friday.

"Exporters should take advantage of this opportunity," Hasudungan added, hoping that in the future, export of flour to Italy will continue to increase.

"Export of coconut flour to Italy is an opportunity for North Sulawesi to boost the seeded products exports to even more countries in the world," he remarked.

Coconut flour is one of North Sulawesis most popular commodities among foreign consumers, compared to other products.

"The market for North Sulawesi coconut flour is spread well beyond the European region, and covers Asia, America, Australia and Africa as well," he informed.

Compared to other coconut derived products, including Crude Coconut Oil (CCO), coconut flour has indeed penetrated more markets in the world, but volume wise, CCO is still predominant, which is why it is known to be the biggest foreign exchange generator for North Sumatra.



*Indonesia has positive economy: Japan bank CEO*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107318/indonesia-has-positive-economy-japan-bank-ceo

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Tadashi Maeda, CEO of the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC), assessed that the condition of Indonesias economy was in good shape, despite the global pressure not being completely subsided.

"Indonesia is able to maintain its macro-economic conditions pretty well during the two years of President Joko Widodos administration," Maeda said here on Thursday.

According to Maeda, the efforts taken by the Indonesian government to maintain national fiscal sustainability and resist widening budget deficit have been reducing potential risks from abroad.

"Indonesia has retained its budget deficit below 3 percent of GDP and reduced subsidies to be diverted to infrastructure investment. These steps have stabilized the states finances and boosted economic growth without incurring risks," he said.

Another positive economic feature is the equal distribution of major infrastructure such as highways, ports, airports and power plants in various regions across the nation, Maeda said.

"The policies of development are now more focused on the outer islands, particularly the eastern part of Indonesia," Maeda said, adding that these positive indicators made by JBIC will help in funding infrastructure projects in Indonesia, such as power plants, that benefit society.

He asserted that it should not be a concern if the projects are not guaranteed by the government or if the land procurement still poses an obstacle in the construction projects, like the one that occurred in the construction of Batang power plant in Central Java some time ago.

Earlier, Indonesian electricity company PLN and JBIC agreed on funding US$310 million for a power plant construction in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, with a capacity of 800 MW.

The Priok power plant project or Jawa-2 Combined Cycle Power Plant worth $437 million is the second project of PLN, which is agreed directly by JBIC without requiring a guarantee from the Indonesian government.

The PLNs first project funded through JBIC loan without government guarantee is the Lontar power plant in Tangerang, Banten, with a capacity of 315 MW. This project is currently going through the early stages of construction.



*BUMN minister considers investment in Papua*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107284/bumn-minister-considers-investment-in-papua

Jayapura (ANTARA News) - Minister of State-owned Enterprises (BUMN) Rini Soemarmo said she is looking for potential investment projects in Papua by the ministry.

"We are considering building a hotel in the province," Rini said here on Wednesday.

She said there are works to be carried out in Papua by BUMNs such as the traditional Mama-Mama market to be completed by the end of this year. 

"Hopefully the project could be completed by the end of 2016 in line with instruction of the president," Rini said. 

When asked about state-owned plantation company, PTPN II, which stopped operation on land problem, Rini said discussion is being held on it to find a solution.

"Soon the company is expected to be able to resume operation; possibly through cooperation with the provincisal administration of Papua," she said.

Jokowi said earlier that construction of the Mama-Mama market must not be delayed as the market was one of the project he promised to build during his pre-election political campaign in 2014.



*Indonesia`s food and beverage companies show their product in Paris*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...everage-companies-show-their-product-in-paris

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Twenty of Indonesias food and beverage companies from around the country have displayed their products at Salon International de Lalimentation (SIAL) in Paris, France.

The Industry Ministry of Indonesia has assisted these companies in displaying the diversity of Indonesia's leading products, ranging from coffee, soft drinks, processed oil, health drinks, snacks, biscuits, instant noodles, processed fruit and processed fish, as well as organic foods, said Secretary of the Directorate General of Agro Industry of Industry Ministry, Enny Ratnaningtyas, in a press release received here on Tuesday.

The Indonesian companies reflect the competitiveness of Agro products from Indonesia in international markets, as well as opening opportunities for broadening export markets.

According to Enny, the SIAL Paris 2016 event will bring Indonesian food and beverage products to the European community, as well as the world, due to the attendance by businessmen and visitors from many foreign countries.

"Moreover, the SIAL Paris 2016 exhibitors can interact with all potential buyers from Europe and Asia, as well as visitors from around the world who will be present at this exhibition," said Enny.

Enny also said the twenty companies will be located in the Indonesian pavilion, in Hall 4 booth 4M138 at the Paris-Nord Villepinte.

The booth is located close to the Indonesian Trade Promotion Center of Lyon.

Separately, Director General of the Ministry of Industry Panggah Ago Susanto noted that the nation's food and beverage industry has been able to excel in both the domestic and global markets.

This is reflected in its positive performance, such as in 2015, which accounted for 30.84 percent of the GDP of the non-oil processing industry and 5.61 percent of the national GDP.

Meanwhile, the export value of Indonesian food and beverage products in 2015 amounted to 26.539 billion US dollars.

"Special food and drink exports to France in 2015 reached 34.5 million US dollars, or 0.13 percent of the total exports of food and beverage products to the world," said Panggah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Australian delegation to meet trade minister Monday for meat talks*

Dandy Koswaraputra
The Jakarta Post

Bogor | Sun, October 23, 2016 | 11:12 am
_*




Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita (right) gives a speech at a seminar titled "Feeding the Nation: Challenges and Solutions. A Conversation with Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita" along with Rappler Indonesia managing director Uni Lubis and Bogor Agricultural University (IPB) deputy rector Hermanto Siregar on Oct. 22. (JP/Dandy Koswaraputra)*_


An Australian business delegation will meet Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita on Monday to discuss Indonesia's trade policy on meat, which had affected the Australia beef industry after the government started importing buffalo meat from India. 

“I will meet them and explain the background of our policy,” Enggartiasto told The Jakarta Post on the sidelines of a seminar at the Bogor Agricultural University (IPB) in Bogor on Saturday.

Enggartiasto said the government had decided to import from India as an alternative to beef to stabilize meat prices, particularly for low and middle-income households. 

He added that the Australian trade minister had offered Indonesia the opportunity to breed cows in Australia and fatten them in Indonesia, but the country preferred to develop local stockbreeding. 

"I got a call from the Australian trade minister some days ago to offer stock breeding there, and I told him that our biggest problem was the high price. He said Australia was open to negotiations," Enggartiasto explained.

In July, the Trade Ministry through the State Logistics Agency (Bulog) imported 10,000 tons of buffalo meat from India in an attempt to stabilize meat prices on the local market, which was currently around Rp 120,000 (US$9.20) a kilogram, compared with US$6 in Malaysia and Singapore. 

The government, which has been importing beef from Australia and New Zealand for decades, has begun to import buffalo meat from disease-free zones in India to reduce Indonesia’s dependence on those two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

still with The Indonesian Trade Expo 2016, there are *LOTS *of buyers coming from *Nigeria. *all the buyers are representatives from their companies). the biggest comes from Nigeria [*433 Peoples*], while the second and third goes to Saudi Arabia [93 peoples] and India [83 peoples]. this is the reason why we managed to Boost up the deals up to *US$974.76 million *in such a short time.

Source in Indonesian Language : http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2585341/trade-expo-indonesia-ke-31-digelar-oktober-2016

you can check thru this page (though you'll waste lots of time because it's a LOOOONG list) : http://www.tradexpoindonesia.com/buyers/registrant

similiar news in Nigerian online news site : http://www.vanguardngr.com/2016/10/...it-from-trade-expo-indonesia-2016-nino-wawan/

this suprises me very much. i never figured that Africa (whole of them), being a non-traditional trade partner with Indonesia seems to be Very Enthusiast with the products especially Food and Drinks. this is a very good chance to make them part of our Economic Allies in Africa, as well as the way to reach African market thru Nigeria. 

Big Respect to our Nigerian Friends!






*Expanding Indonesian export markets to Africa and South Asia*






http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...esian-export-markets-to-africa-and-south-asia

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The 31st Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) this year surprised many as several Asian and African countries dominated business transactions, replacing the US and European countries which used to be traditional major buyers during previous TEIs.

The countrys largest export exhibition recorded transactions worth US$974.76 million, with five nations emerging as the largest contributors, including India, Malaysia and Egypt. The two others were Switzerland and France.

At US$ 826.52 million, goods transactions topped the list, followed by the service sector at US$48.23 million.

In all, 15,567 potential buyers from 125 countries participated in the expo. Of these, 110 countries had indirect transactions with domestic businesses.

At TEI 2016, the potential buyers came not only from Indonesias traditional export destinations, but also from countries in Africa, the Middle East, South Asia and Central Asia.

During the expo, for instance, 56 buyers from India booked transactions worth US$82.845 million for products such as spices, furniture, handicraft, and medical equipment, plus US$ 460,000 for investment or joint ventures.

TEI 2016 was expected to be a turning point in national export performance, according to Indonesian Trade Minister Engggartiasto Lukita.

The minister believed that the exports can stabilize and even improve if new markets are explored.

In fact, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), in his opening remarks at the five-day TEI 2016 on Oct. 12, urged the Indonesian exporters to expand to new markets, particularly to African countries such as Nigeria, and South Asian nations such as India and Bangladesh which have huge population.

Penetrating African and Indian markets, among other things, will be ideal for the Indonesian products in the long term, he added.

"Pay attention to penetrating new markets that we have so far ignored, and paid no attention to, such as India and African countries that have populations of more than 60 million," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) suggested at the Jakarta International Expo (JI-Expo), Kemayoran area, Jakarta.

He noted that there are opportunities for Indonesian products to enter African and Indian markets, as well as those in Bangladesh, Iraq and Latin American countries. 

Furthermore, countries such as China, Nigeria, Malaysia, India, Saudi Arabia, Thailand, the United Arab Emirates, Papua New Guinea, and Bangladesh, had sent large delegations to the TEI 2016.

The presence of such a large number of foreign buyers could help open up new markets for Indonesian products.

Towards this end, Minister Lukita has been encouraging domestic exporters to enter into trade contracts with foreign buyers and explore international markets. 

"Business relations established (during the expo) are a precious asset. In addition to direct transactions, TEI (can bring in) long-term investment," Lukita noted. 

SMEs are considered a key to help boost the countrys exports, and, therefore, the government is assisting in developing these further. 

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto has called upon small- and medium-scale industries to improve their capacity and access to funds so as to explore new markets for exports.

Improved capacity and greater access to funds, equipment and technology will help them explore potential markets in Africa and Latin America, the minister commented.

While Africa and Latin America both need products such as garments, furniture, pulp and papers, Indonesia could import agricultural items such as beef and soybean from Latin America, Hartarto underlined.

This year, the expo was themed, "Indonesia: Source of Natural and Creative Products," and is exhibiting various products that demonstrate creativity and design innovation.

These products are expected to boost diversity in the export market. 

The expo also opened wider opportunities for small and medium enterprises (SMEs) to increase exports by providing services in the form of designers and offering a bigger participation in the event.

"TEI brings in potential buyers from abroad to see Indonesian products, including products manufactured by the SMEs," Director General of the National Export Expansion Sulistyawati explained.

Sulistyawati pointed out that many areas in Indonesia have immense potential to export goods to traditional export destinations and new markets.

Several SMEs signed deals at least worth US$82,000 at the TEI including that between Rumah Tikar Vinto and Turkish buyers valued at US$30,100 and with Japanese buyers worth US$21,500. 

In the meantime, the countrys balance of trade in the January-September 2016 period recorded a surplus of US$5.67 billion, with exports amounting to US$104.36 billion and imports totaling US$98.69 billion. 

Over the period, Indonesia recorded a surplus of US$6.28 billion in its trade with the United States, US$4.94 billion with India and US$1.69 billion with the Netherlands, Chairman of the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) Suhariyanto underscored on Oct. 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

Company in focus
*Indonesia's Kalbe Farma accelerates into high-tech pharma*

October 23, 2016 3:00 pm JST
ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writer
Nikkei Asian Review





A worker at a Kalbe Farma factory packs medicine in Cikarang, on the outskirts of Jakarta. © Reuters

JAKARTA -- *Indonesia's largest pharmaceutical company, Kalbe Farma, is transforming itself from a generic drug manufacturer to a high-tech pharma developer.* Its 2-year-old cancer drug factory has started reaping results, and Kalbe is now accelerating research and development of stem cell therapy products.

*Kalbe's 3,800-sq.-meter factory in East Jakarta now produces 13 drugs for chemotherapy, including 10 anti-cancer and three support medications. *Half can be used to treat breast cancer, the most common cancer in Indonesia and the one blamed for the most deaths among women.

The strategy behind the factory is simple: *Focus on the second leading noncommunicable cause of death among Indonesians after cardiovascular problems. Kalbe's oncology line offers treatments for several kinds of cancer, including the most prevalent here: breast, lung, colorectal and cervical.*

The recent results are impressive, according to Kalbe director Vidjongtius. "Sales [of cancer drugs are] growing more than 10%, better than Kalbe's other drugs," he said.





Oncology drugs produced by Kalbe Farma.

From its beginnings in a garage in Jakarta in 1966, *Kalbe now has annual revenue of 17.8 trillion rupiah ($1.3 billion) and 30 subsidiaries.* *The group runs 11 factories -- including one in the Philippines and another in Nigeria -- and has more than 16,000 employees.*

Its founder, Boenjamin Setiawan, steered it into a new age of innovation in 2007 with an initial investment in stem cell research. In 2008, his niece, Irawati Setiady, took over as president. Under her, Kalbe has been experimenting to find ways to become an innovation-driven drug developer as well as to expand across the Asian marketplace.

*The company's overall net sales for the six months ended in June grew about 10% to a little more than 9.55 trillion rupiah ($732 million), with net income attributable to its shareholders increasing 8% to 1.17 trillion rupiah.*

As Kalbe enhances its product portfolio, the administration of Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo is pushing to provide better health care to every citizen. *The government is gearing up its universal healthcare program and intends to cover the country's projected population of 270 million by 2019, a leap from the 170 million currently covered.* This year for the first time,* government expenditures on health care reached the legally mandated 5% of the state budget. Health care spending is expected to grow 12% every year through 2020.*





Kalbe Farma President Irawati Setiady, center, and former Industry Minister Saleh Husin, right, visit the construction site of the company’s new biopharmaceutical factory in West Java in January. © Antara

On the other hand, government policy is making things difficult for the company's mainstream generic prescription drug business. *Government-set price caps on generic drugs are suppressing revenue and profit margins.* Kalbe's overall prescription drug sales grew 5.4% in the first half of this year, slower than Kalbe's three other business lines -- consumer health (over-the-counter drugs and energy drinks), nutritionals, and distribution and logistics.

In the current half, "[the poor prescription performance] is partially mitigated by a stronger rupiah and the introduction of higher-margin oncology products," Nomura global investment bank said in a recent report.

Even if generic prescription sales recover, however, Kalbe's aspirations will remain unfulfilled.

There are more than 200 drugmakers in Indonesia, the majority of which are local companies that typically produce only low-margin generic substitutes of brands licensed from multinationals. *While they control 95% of the market by sales volume, they have a combined 75% share in value terms. *The fewer multinationals operating in the country have been able to reap more profits because of their focus on high-value products.






*"Everybody can produce generics, so they [Kalbe] do need to develop something different,*" said equity analyst Elvira Tjandrawinata of Nomura. "Products like the oncology drugs can be their competitive edge; not many companies here can produce something like that."

*Indeed, Kalbe is trying to depart from the typical Indonesian way of doing business. It wants to have its own innovation footprint.* Stem cell research is part of its plan, in addition to oncology.

*
Stem cell research*

Kalbe is investing in stem cell research -- an emerging area for treatment of many diseases, with a special focus on therapies for degenerative maladies.

*Kalbe's founder, Boenjamin Setiawan, founded the Stem Cell and Cancer Institute in 2007, with a vision that Kalbe would someday become a leading producer of stem cell products in Asia.*

*"We could have chosen raw materials as our R&D focus, but we're already quite left behind in this area -- mainly [by] India, and also China," President Setiady said in a televised speech in January. "The emerging area for research is currently stem cells. And we thought, we should not be left behind anymore.* That's why we founded SCI 10 years ago."

Stem cells are "mother cells" with the potential to develop into many different kinds of cells in the body. They have a characteristic ability to self-renew, thus serving as a repair system in the body. In stem cell therapy, the basic idea is to implant these cells in a damaged organ of a patient so that it may heal itself.

SCI Director Sandy Qlintang told the Nikkei Asian Review that the institute has managed to produce autologous transplants, in which stem cells are harvested from the patients themselves, usually from their bone marrow or fat tissue. SCI has been partnering with several university hospitals in Indonesia to provide this treatment for spinal cord injuries, osteoarthritis and other maladies.

SCI, though, has been trying to develop stem cells that can be mass produced by collecting stem cells from young, healthy individuals for use in the treatment of ailing patients. These are called allogeneic stem cells.

*"We're preparing to conduct the preclinical study on animals next year. And then we'll start clinical trials on humans in 2018," *Qlintang said in a recent interview. "We're planning to market this product in Indonesia, and perhaps also a few other Southeast Asian countries."

For that, he added, the product must pass three-phase clinical trials on humans -- a six- to seven-year process costing at least 40 billion rupiah ($3.1 million). SCI will have to report results of the tests to Indonesia's Food and Drug Monitoring Agency before the agency might approve the product to be marketed in Indonesia.






Stem Cell and Cancer Institute, Jakarta

It is planning to partner with some other pharma companies in Asia -- perhaps from Malaysia and South Korea -- to similarly obtain marketing approval from drug authorities there, Qlintang said.

The stem cell product will be Kalbe's first attempt at fulfilling the Food and Drug Monitoring Agency's clinical trial review on its own. The company has engaged in some clinical trials before, but with more experienced foreign partners such as the National Cancer Center of Singapore, according to the SCI director.


*Strategic collaborations*

For decades, Kalbe had engaged in mergers and acquisitions that targeted smaller local companies to help expand its consumer health and nutritionals divisions. Now, finding experienced partners willing to share their technology is the key to the company's high-technology and high-value-product approach, director Vidjongtius said. "We can of course try to build on our own, rely on our internal capacity, let the research and development team continue with trial and error," Vidjongtius said. "But that would take years."






The company is therefore on a hunt for "strategic" foreign partners that can lend expertise in specialty products, planned lines of prescription drugs that can only be made with sophisticated technology. Like the oncology drugs, these products offer higher margins. Significantly, a lack of generic substitutes in Indonesia means no government-set price ceilings.

*Companies in South Korea and China are increasingly open to collaborations*, Vidjongtius said, because Kalbe offers a strong distribution network and reliable access to the pharmaceutical market of the world's fourth most populous nation. *The director said Kalbe has $115 million set aside for future strategic collaborations.*







*Kalbe launched its strategic partnership policy with the oncology factory, which is a collaboration with South Korea's Samyang Biopharm Pharmaceutical.*

As operations there have proceeded smoothly, *Kalbe last year inked a partnership with another South Korean drugmaker, Genexine, which has expertise in biopharmaceutical technology *-- a branch of pharmaceutical development that focuses on biological sources.

The new partnership prompted the *construction of a biopharmaceutical factory on the outskirts of Jakarta, which kicked off earlier this year. It is expected to begin commercial operations in 2018, with only one product planned so far: erythropoietin*, a hormone treatment for special cases of anemia resulting from kidney failure and cancer treatment.

Kalbe and Genexine also have established a research unit tasked with developing "new innovative biologic drugs" that will be made at the factory, the company said on its website.

Kalbe has high hopes for the new partnership.






"Through the formation of the joint venture company, Kalbe is gaining access to a wide range of next generation therapeutic proteins, access to advanced countries such as Australia and Taiwan, and greater footholds in ... ASEAN and Indonesia," it added, referring to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

*Going forward, "we won't stop with the Korean partners," Vidjongtius said. "We've initiated talks with some other potential partners -- [perhaps] Korean, Japanese, Chinese or Indian."*

http://asia.nikkei.com/Features/Com...Kalbe-Farma-accelerates-into-high-tech-pharma

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Mitsubishi Bets on New $632m Plant to Tap Indonesia's Thriving Crossover Marketing*





Japanese automaker Mitsubishi Motors is set to start operations at a new plant in Cikarang, West Java, in the second quarter of next year. (Reuters Photo/Thomas Peter)

By : Ridho Syukra & Harso Kurniawan | on 4:58 PM October 23, 2016
Category : Business, Featured, Automotive
Jakarta Globe

Jakarta. *Japanese automaker Mitsubishi Motors is set to start operations at a new plant in Cikarang, West Java, in the second quarter of next year*, providing the company with a manufacturing base to tap Indonesia's fastest growing automobile market segments.

*The $632 million plant will start in April to produce sports utility vehicles and so-called crossover vehicles*, which combine off-road capability with a passenger-carrying capacity in multipurpose vehicles, which are currently the best-selling vehicle type in Indonesia. *The plant will have a capacity to produce 160,000 units per year, half of which would be crossover vehicles.*

Irwan Kuncoro, general manager of sales and marketing at Krama Yudha Tiga Berlian Motor, the authorized sole distributor for Mitsubishi, said on Friday (21/10) that *the automaker is seeking to become part of the big three in terms of domestic sales with the introduction of its crossover vehicle.*

Japanese automaker *Toyota *currently dominates the Indonesian car market with a *35 percent market share*, followed by *Honda *with *19 percent* and *Daihatsu *with *17 percent.* Mitsubishi only accounts for 4 percent of the market.

Sales of crossover vehicles exploded in the first nine months of this year compared to the same period a year ago, growing at 65 percent. This was led by the likes of the Honda BR-V and Mitsubishi's Outlander. The aggregate growth for all cars in the same period was 2.5 percent.

"The mindset of Indonesian consumers about cars is that the vehicle has to be able to carry seven passengers. Meanwhile, road conditions here are often far from perfect," Indonesian Automotive Association (Gaikindo) deputy chairman Jongkie Soegiharto said.

*Crossover vehicle sales could boost next year's total by between 1.10 million and 1.15 million units, from an estimated 1.05 million this year, he said.*

"Gaikindo does not yet have an official projection for next year's growth, but I think it would be faster than this year," Jongkie said.

Krama Yudha's Irwan said *the company plans to start producing 80,000 crossover vehicles at its Cikarang plant as soon as June next year after concentrating on building Pajero sports utility vehicles in the three months prior.*

Mitsubishi will also restructure its operation by transferring all passenger car sales and marketing from Krama Yudha to a new company. That will be a joint venture between parent Mitsubishi, which will control 40 percent, and Mitsubishi Motor and Krama Yudha, which will each control half of the remaining shares.

The new structure would separate Mitsubishi truck sales, under the Fuso brand, and other passenger vehicles such as the Pajero, Outlander, Mirage, Delica, and Triton, which in turn would allow for more rapid dealership expansion, Krama Yudha president director Hisashi Ishimaki said.

And that should be a justified move with competitors also planning to tap into the crossover segment next year.

Japanese rival Nissan will start selling its Datsun Go Cross next year, while French manufacturer Renault has introduced Kwid, which it claims as the cheapest crossover vehicle model in Indonesia.

Local media also reported that Toyota plans to introduce a crossover model next year to strengthen its lead in the Indonesian market.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/mitsubishi-bets-new-632m-plant-tap-indonesias-thriving-crossover-market/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Returning Most in Asia Amid Sixth Rate Cut: Chart 
Indonesia’s sixth interest-rate cut this year last week hasn’t diminished the allure of the nation’s 10-year local-currency bonds, which yield the most in Asia after adjusting for inflation. For the year, domestic debt issued by the country gave investors a return of 18.1 percent, also the most region-wide, according to indexes tracked by Bloomberg. This was followed by India at 12.8 percent and the Philippines at 7.8 percent.





_http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ost-in-asia-amid-sixth-rate-cut-chart#media-1_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*New policy package to deal with e-commerce*
Minggu, 23 Oktober 2016 05:16 WIB |
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam






_*Illustration of electronic commerce (e-commerce). (signumcomunicacion.com)*_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The business of e-commerce in Indonesia, like in many other countries, is now developing, recording a total transactions of US$12 billion in 2014. This year it is estimated to reach $24.6 billion.

The volume of e-commerce transactions in Indonesia is still relatively small, namely about one to two percent of the total retail transactions. It is smaller than the worlds average eight percent, or the 16 percent in South Korea and 12 percent in the United States.

Yet the government is taking an anticipatory step to tackle the rapid growth of e-commerce transactions in the country. It will include it in its 14th economic policy package to be announced in the near future.

Now, various sides, including the relevant ministries/state agencies, are discussing matters on the inclusion of such transactions in the governments Economic Policy Package XIV. One of the issues that is a focus of discussions is related to taxation. It is expected that imposition of taxes would not put too much burden on the businesses.

The government will issue the XIV economic policy package, probably in the next two weeks, according to Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution.

"Perhaps in two weeks. It is still being discussed," Darmin said in Jakarta recently (October 5).

Therefore, the next economic policy package is expected to sufficiently address the issue.

"E-commerce should not be treated as a general form of trading. The tariff should be lower as it is a fledgling industry, an early adopter," Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto underlined while speaking on the sidelines of the launch of a book on "Developing Populist Economy and Winning ASEAN Economic Community" last week.

Indonesian businesses hope that the tax tariff for e-commerce business will be lower than the non-e-commerce industry.

"We hope the government will take sides (with businesses) with regard to the issuance of the Economic Policy Package XIV on e-commerce," Fredy Ongko Saputro, chairman of the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo) for East Nusa Tenggara, said.

Apindo hailed the planned issuance of the package to be issued in the near future. Businesses badly need the governments support, particularly on the fiscal system with regard to the issuance of the economic policy package on e-commerce, Fredy said.

"The tax tariff should be lower than non-e-commerce because this is a new industry. We hope the tax traffic would be set at a modest rate," the Apindo chairman for East Nusa Tanggara, said.

The regulation to be issued would determine the success of e-commerce in Indonesia as it has the potential to guarantee the survival of fledgling businesses using e-commerce, economic observer Agustinus Prasetyantoko said, elaborating the point.

Agustinus is also of the opinion that tax exemption would help boost e-commerce in the country.

"In certain cases, tax could even be abolished during the start-up phase," he underscored.

Singapore could be used as the reference country to study ways to develop and expedite the expansion of e-commerce. It provides tax facilities and a low tax for start-ups in addition to assistance in the form of access to cheap capital.

Industry Minister Airlangga therefore reminded that the government would have to pay special attention, especially to the fiscal system applicable.

One important point being discussed is tax which should not pose any hindrance in the development of e-commerce, Airlangga disclosed.

The e-commerce market has begun to grow in Indonesia. In 2014, transactions were valued at $12 billion. E-commerce spending in Indonesia was only 1 to 2 percent of the total retail sales as against 16 percent in South Korea, 12 percent in the United States and the world average of 8 percent.

However, it is worth noting that the performance in 2014 represented a significant increase from $8 billion in 2013. In 2016, the value of transactions is predicted to rise to $24.6 billion.

Therefore, many people have predicted that Indonesia would be among the top ranked countries in e-commerce in the future after China and India in Asia.

Meanwhile, the government has prepared a roadmap and it would be issued in the near future, Telecommunication and Informatics Minister Rudiantara said.

"The concerned ministers have initialed the roadmap document and we hope it will be issued in the near future," Minister Rudiantara stated.

President Joko Widodo is most likely to sign the roadmap document this month, Rudiantara noted. It outlines a human resources development program and the funding pattern for e-commerce, and he forecast that Rp1 trillion could be required.

"The amount of funds involved is big and the plan should be appropriate for the startup. A model of revolving funds could be adopted," the minister noted.

The roadmap comes as part of the support that the government is extending to e-commerce in Indonesia. By 2020, it is expected to reach a value of Rp130 billion.
(T.A014/INE/KR-BSR/O001)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Indonesia lures Japanese to invest in Batam*






http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/24/indonesia-lures-japanese-to-invest-in-batam.html

The Batam Indonesia Free Zone Authority (BP Batam) is working with the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) to promote Batam to Japanese investors, eyeing to raise up to US$750 million in foreign investment by the end of the year.

Gusmardi Bustami, BP Batam’s deputy chairman, said investing in Batam has become simpler and faster with the newly introduced three-hour investment licensing services for foreign investors.

“With a minimum investment plan of Rp 50 billion [$3.84 million], investors could get eight types of licenses in three hours,” he said during a Japanese investor forum held at BKPM’s headquarter in Jakarta on Monday.

BKPM’s director of investment approval, Iwan Suryana, said the eight licenses included investment licenses, deeds of establishment and approval, tax registration numbers and foreign worker recruitment plans.

To boost foreign investment, Gusmardi said the government has reformed the land management system by simplifying the procedures for land acquisition.

In 2015, Japan was the third largest investor with a $47.44 million total investment in Batam, 10 percent of the total foreign investment in the region, after the Singapore with $125.12 million and Hongkong with $107.07 million.

“We will focus on attracting foreign investors in various sectors, especially electronics, shipyard industries and marine tourism,” Gusmardi said.



*Australia to invest in Indonesian cattle breeders, minister says*






http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...indonesian-cattle-breeders-minister-says.html

Australia aims to invest in Indonesia’s cattle breeding industry, for which it has expressed its readiness to adapt to the latter’s new “5-plus-1” import policy, a minister has said.

Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said under the new policy, the Indonesian government was committed to import one cow intended for breeding for every five cattle imported for feedlotting.

Such a policy would hopefully encourage local-breeding businesses, increase cattle populations and in the end, reduce beef imports, he went on.

Enggartiasto further said as the main beef supplier to Indonesia, Australia had to find ways to adapt with the new policy. “So, we invited them to start investing in our breeding and cattle feed industry, as well as in the processed beef industry. They welcomed our invitation,” he said after a meeting with a delegation from the Australian Livestock Exporter Council at his office on Monday.

The council’s chairman Simon Crean said as the first start, they would find land suitable for their breeding business, in which they planned to partner with local small-scale breeders.

“There is a desire to involve small holders to develop their ability and to get themselves out of poverty by engaging them in our breeding activities. But before we can do so, there should be a partnership between government and business entities,” said Crean.

The Australian delegation and related Indonesian ministry staff have established a working group to discuss the investment plan. It is expected they can bring the proposal during President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s visit to Australia next month.



*Australia ready to compete with Mexico, Brazil on beef*






http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...dy-to-compete-with-mexico-brazil-on-beef.html

Australia is ready to face competition, namely Brazil and Mexico, which are new players in the Indonesian beef market following Indonesia’s decision to diversify its beef import sources, an Australian official has said.

Australian Livestock Exporters Council chairman Simon Crean said Brazil and Mexico had a potential to reduce Australia’s domination in the Indonesian beef market. Along with India, Brazil and Mexico offered cheaper beef prices compared to Australian sources. However, he said price was not everything.

“To compete with them, it’s not a big problem for us. Australian products are well received by customers. They are reliable, safe and clean. We have a significant disease-free status that is globally recognized,” Crean said after a meeting with Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita in Jakarta on Monday.

He said what made Australian beef price high was actually not the meat itself but logistics costs, which partially occurred in Indonesia. Citing an example, he further said, the issuance of import permits from Indonesia was often late, causing uncertainties among exporters on when they should rent vessels for cargo deliveries.

“The beef price has not always been related with the cattle price but also the shipping cost. It is high because it often happens that the vessels have to be rented only at the last minute,” Crean said.

Some exporters even are charged a demurrage penalty for failing to load a cattle shipment within the scheduled time frame.

“We are here to seek 'certainty' in the supply chain,” Crean said.



*Indonesia aims to be the biggest military uniform exporter*






http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...be-the-biggest-military-uniform-exporter.html

The country is embracing the opportunity to be one of the biggest exporters of military uniforms in the world, aiming for market expansion in Africa and the US.

“We are eyeing new markets in the US and African countries. They have big markets there,” Iwan Kurniawan, vice president of PT Sri Rezeki Isman, known as Sritex, told _The Jakarta Post_ during a visit to the Sritex factory, recently.

Sritex, a garment company in Sukoharjo, Surakarta, currently produces around 5 million military uniforms annually, of which around 1.5 million are exported to 30 countries around the globe.

Indonesia has more than 400,000 active military members.

“We have exported our products to 30 countries, including NATO. All orders are with certain specifications, for example, fire proof or bug proof. It depends on the clients,” Iwan said.

Besides fire and bug proof specifications, Sritex is also able to produce uniforms with chemical, biological, radiation and nuclear (CBRN) specifications, as well those that are infrared proof.

“Germany and Malaysia have ordered the CBRN uniform from us,” Iwan said.

Besides military uniforms, Sritex also produces military paraphernalia, including pockets for grenades and magazines as well as protectors for the elbow, knee and face.

Defense Ministry spokesperson Brig. Gen Djundan Eko Bintoro said just like any other strategic industry in Indonesia, Sritex had given Indonesia a good name. He said being an exporter had proven that Indonesia could produce high-quality products.



*Chinese company wants to develop high technology industrial estate*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-to-develop-high-technology-industrial-estate

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Chinese developer - China Fortune Land Development (CFLD)- is seeking to build high technology industrial estate in Indonesia, an official said.

"They wanted to build high technology industrial estate including industries," Director General of Development of Industrial Areas Imam Haryono said when accompanying Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto in a meeting with the leaders of CFLD International and CFLD Indonesia here on Monday.

According to Imam, Indonesia has offered a number of locations considered suitable for high technology industrial estate such as Surabaya, Bandung, Yogyakarta, Malang and Bali.

Imam said the government offered the five places as they are close to a number of high learning institutes and quality human resources.

CFLD is expected to also develop a number of industries to Indonesia, such as electronic industry and information technology.

Currently, CFLD is seeking to approach a number of local industrial estate operators before embarking on its plan, Imam said.

"They are approaching JIIPE, and Wilmar. They would soon start work when everything is okay," he said.

He said CFLD has five advantages that the could utilize to develop new industrial estates in Indonesia including capital, experience, market, access, and innovation skills.

CFLD is also considered credible as it currently has 52 projects , and has built an industrial estate in an area with original regional income leapfrogging from only US$19 million in 2013 to US$1 billion in 2015.



*Indonesia remains key investment hub for Japanese*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107360/indonesia-remains-key-investment-hub-for-japanese

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia, which is the most populated nation and the largest economy in Southeast Asia, remains one of main destinations for Japanese investment.

Indonesia has offered a number of advantages in terms of geographical location, manpower and rich natural resources, President Director of Japan External Trade Organization (JETRO) Jakarta Daiki Kasugahara said at a Japanese Investor Forum, held at the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) here, on Monday.

These advantages have attracted Japanese investors to Indonesia, he added.

"Since 2009, more companies have entered the Indonesian market. During the first semester of 2016, Japanese investment flow reached US$2.8 billion or 20 percent of the total foreign investment," he noted.

Japan is interested in investing in automotive, food and beverages, logistic goods, household equipment, information technology and retail.

Indonesias commitment to the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) and the discussions on the ratification of the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP) are considered crucial points for Japanese investment global markets.

Therefore, Japan lauded the efforts of the Jokowi Administration in improving the countrys investment climate.

"We have also given quite a high rate, including the deregulation efforts and economic policy packages that have been issued and the revision of the Investment Negative List. We hope the deregulation continues to upgrade Indonesias competitiveness," he said.

In the meantime, the government has been trying to boost the economy through investment and exports, according to Ikmal Lukman, promotion director of BKPM.

Besides, the government is also determined to change the economic growth pattern, that has so far been dominated by household consumption, into a more productive sector, he added.

"Our investment target is Rp3,500 trillion for five years (from 2014 to 2019) or a double from the target of the previous five-year period," he noted.



*Denmark explores cooperation with North Sulawesi*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107385/denmark-explores-cooperation-with-north-sulawesi

Manado (ANTARA News) - Danish Ambassador to Indonesia Casper Klynge met with North Sulawesi Governor Olly Dondokambey here on Monday to explore cooperation with the province.

"Accompanied by Head of Development Jacon Stensdal Hansel, the Danis ambassador discussed efforts to cooperate in various fields with North Sulawesi," Governor Dondokambey remarked.

According to Governor Dondokambey, the areas that could be developed include the Bitung Special Economic Zone, port infrastructure, maritime connectivity, tourism industries, marine waste reduction, and other priorities.

"The development of these sectors can be supported by the Danish government and the private sector," according to Ambassador Casper Klynge.

Governor Dondokambey welcomed the Danish ambassador to Indonesia, seeking to establish cooperation with the North Sulawesi provincial government.

The governor noted that Denmark has technology that can convert waste into renewable energy sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Govt deregulated 99 percent of basic regulations: Minister*
Selasa, 25 Oktober 2016 18:51 WIB | 696 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has deregulated and simplified 99 percent of the basic regulations covered in the economic police package 1 to XIII, that have been issued since September 2015, Chief Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said.

"The number of basic regulations that were deregulated through the economic policy package I to XIII totaled 204," Darmin said in a press briefing on "Two Years of Jokowi-JKs Government Performance," at the Presidential Staff Office, here on Tuesday.

He said that out of the 204 basic regulations, about 202 or 99 percent have been deregulated and simplified.

Besides basic regulations, there were also 26 derivative regulations, which were deregulated through the economic policy package I to XIII.

"We have issued 13 economic policy packages to reform regulations in an effort to provide ease of doing business," the minister said.

He said that with regard to the ease of doing business, the World Bank will on Wednesday announce its rating. "Tomorrow, the WB will announce the (ease of doing business) rating. The WB said it is still embargoed till 12 hours tonight. We hope that the Indonesian rating will increase," Darmin said.

Based on the WB survey, Indonesia ranks 109 out of 198 countries in the banks ease of doing business rankings. President Jokowi has called for Indonesias rating to be increased to 40.

Indonesias position is behind other ASEAN countries such as Singapore in the first position, Malaysia in the 18th position, Thailand in the 49th position, Brunei Darussalam in the 84th position, Vietnam in the 90th position and the Philippines in the 103rd position.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107389/govt-deregulated-99-percent-of-basic-regulations-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It’s getting easier to do business in Indonesia: Report
Indonesia is among the top-five most improved nations worldwide with regard to ease of doing business, but it is no time for complacency as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s ambitious target remains unmet.






The country’s ranking on the ease-of-doing-business index in the World Bank’s flagship annual report has jumped 15 places to 91st position, one of the best improvements among 190 countries in the survey, although Jokowi is looking for the country to achieve 40th position.

“The economies showing the most notable improvement in performance on the “Doing Business” indicators in 2015/2016 were Brunei Darussalam, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Belarus and Indonesia,” reads the report, which also names New Zealand as the easiest country in which to do business, taking over the top spot from Singapore for the first time in a decade.

The significant jump in Indonesia’s ranking is based on improvements made in starting a business, getting electricity, registering property, getting credit, paying taxes, trading across borders and enforcing contracts.

Jokowi in April issued the 12th economic stimulus package that specifically targeted a significant improvement in the World Bank’s index — regarded as a parameter for investors around the world – by scrapping many procedures and reducing both the time and cost involved in starting a business.

In total, the deregulation package has seen 94 procedures slashed by almost half to 49. The time spent on procedures dropped from 1,566 days to 132 days. Costs have also dropped from Rp 92.8 million (US$7,036.10) to Rp 72.7 million, among other reforms.

World Bank Indonesia country director Rodrigo Chaves said the government had done a lot to enhance the quality of the business environment for the private sector, particularly in the last three years. For one, it now takes 58 days for a business entity to connect to the power grid, compared with 79 days previously.

Still, many areas remain wide open for improvement to achieve Jokowi’s ambitious target of securing the 40th place, including abolishing illegal levies and regulatory overkill by regional governments, as well as digitalization of the bureaucracy, economists say.

“Governments in other countries have utilized comprehensive IT systems to expedite processes, rather than relying on manual procedures,” Bank Central Asia (BCA) chief economist David Sumual said, highlighting the pressing need for a more efficient bureaucracy to reduce costs for businesses.

He lauded the government’s recent efforts to fight illegal levies and implementing “e-logistics”, which is the digitalization of the logistics process that could help streamline bureaucracy.





Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) economist Latif Adam said his group had found in a 2010 study that there were many illegal levies charged for freight transportation on a route between Jakarta and Bandung, an example of a high cost of doing business.

Another example of high logistics costs is the long dwell time in ports, particularly Jakarta’s Tanjung
Priok Port, which has almost reached saturation level, said Gadjah Mada University economist Tony Prasetiantono.

The government’s efforts to boost the ease-of-doing-business ranking is part of a greater plan to make Indonesia more competitive in the international business community, as Southeast Asia’s largest economy grew the slowest in six years in 2015.

Direct investment is among the top growth contributors for the economy even though it is expected to slow to 12 to 14 percent this year, compared with 19 percent in 2015, according to Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Thomas Lembong.

The methods used to create the index have faced criticism, however. An independent panel appointed by World Bank president Jim Yong Kim found it used a narrow source of information and had the potential to be misinterpreted, according to a 2013 report. The ranking should not be used to apply a one-size-fits-all template for development, the panel found, as reported by Bloomberg.

“God willing, this will create confidence and instill greater faith” among businesses, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said with reference to Indonesia’s improved performance.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...asier-to-do-business-in-indonesia-report.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Miss Grand 2016: Indonesia wins its first ever Grand Slam title!
_Indonesia´s Ariska Putri Pertiwi made history in Vegas as she was crowned Miss Grand International 2016. In addition to winning the contest´s new crown, US$ 40.000 in cash and a luxury apartment to live for her entire year of reign, she became the first woman from Indonesia to win a Grand Slam title. “Indonesia, I did it!”, were some of her first words after being crowned by Australia´s Claire Elizabeth Parker, the 2015 title holder._






It is interesting to note that the “top 3” not only had three women from Asia, but who were also from countries with millions of pageant followers, all very present in social medias.

During the show, an exciting announcement was made: Vietnam will be the host country for Miss Grand International 2017.

The new Miss Grand International is 21 years old, 1.73 m-tall, and a student of Medicine at the Medical Faculty of the Islamic of North Sumatera University.






The winner: Indonesia was always a favorite for the crown, and although Puerto Rico gave the best answer to the controversial final question and had a flawless performance all night long, we had mentioned that it would be difficult for Puerto Rico to take the crown after three other Spanish speaking Caribbeans were chosen in 2013, 14 and 15 (In 2015 the Dominican Republic had the original winner, but she was dethroned 5 months after being elected). She deserved at least 2nd place, but the judges´ decision must be respected. As a student of Medicine with lots of discipline, we believe Ariska will do an excellent job as an ambassador for the “Stop the War” campaign.

Congratulations to the winner and to Indonesia, well deserved!!

_http://www.globalbeauties.com/blog/...donesia-wins-its-first-ever-grand-slam-title/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> It’s getting easier to do business in Indonesia: Report
> Indonesia is among the top-five most improved nations worldwide with regard to ease of doing business, but it is no time for complacency as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s ambitious target remains unmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The country’s ranking on the ease-of-doing-business index in the World Bank’s flagship annual report has jumped 15 places to 91st position, one of the best improvements among 190 countries in the survey, although Jokowi is looking for the country to achieve 40th position.
> 
> “The economies showing the most notable improvement in performance on the “Doing Business” indicators in 2015/2016 were Brunei Darussalam, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Belarus and Indonesia,” reads the report, which also names New Zealand as the easiest country in which to do business, taking over the top spot from Singapore for the first time in a decade.
> 
> The significant jump in Indonesia’s ranking is based on improvements made in starting a business, getting electricity, registering property, getting credit, paying taxes, trading across borders and enforcing contracts.
> 
> Jokowi in April issued the 12th economic stimulus package that specifically targeted a significant improvement in the World Bank’s index — regarded as a parameter for investors around the world – by scrapping many procedures and reducing both the time and cost involved in starting a business.
> 
> In total, the deregulation package has seen 94 procedures slashed by almost half to 49. The time spent on procedures dropped from 1,566 days to 132 days. Costs have also dropped from Rp 92.8 million (US$7,036.10) to Rp 72.7 million, among other reforms.
> 
> World Bank Indonesia country director Rodrigo Chaves said the government had done a lot to enhance the quality of the business environment for the private sector, particularly in the last three years. For one, it now takes 58 days for a business entity to connect to the power grid, compared with 79 days previously.
> 
> Still, many areas remain wide open for improvement to achieve Jokowi’s ambitious target of securing the 40th place, including abolishing illegal levies and regulatory overkill by regional governments, as well as digitalization of the bureaucracy, economists say.
> 
> “Governments in other countries have utilized comprehensive IT systems to expedite processes, rather than relying on manual procedures,” Bank Central Asia (BCA) chief economist David Sumual said, highlighting the pressing need for a more efficient bureaucracy to reduce costs for businesses.
> 
> He lauded the government’s recent efforts to fight illegal levies and implementing “e-logistics”, which is the digitalization of the logistics process that could help streamline bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) economist Latif Adam said his group had found in a 2010 study that there were many illegal levies charged for freight transportation on a route between Jakarta and Bandung, an example of a high cost of doing business.
> 
> Another example of high logistics costs is the long dwell time in ports, particularly Jakarta’s Tanjung
> Priok Port, which has almost reached saturation level, said Gadjah Mada University economist Tony Prasetiantono.
> 
> The government’s efforts to boost the ease-of-doing-business ranking is part of a greater plan to make Indonesia more competitive in the international business community, as Southeast Asia’s largest economy grew the slowest in six years in 2015.
> 
> Direct investment is among the top growth contributors for the economy even though it is expected to slow to 12 to 14 percent this year, compared with 19 percent in 2015, according to Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Thomas Lembong.
> 
> The methods used to create the index have faced criticism, however. An independent panel appointed by World Bank president Jim Yong Kim found it used a narrow source of information and had the potential to be misinterpreted, according to a 2013 report. The ranking should not be used to apply a one-size-fits-all template for development, the panel found, as reported by Bloomberg.
> 
> “God willing, this will create confidence and instill greater faith” among businesses, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said with reference to Indonesia’s improved performance.
> 
> _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...asier-to-do-business-in-indonesia-report.html_



We must taking over the Malaysian position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> We must taking over the Malaysian position



Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand are stalled in their position, going back and forth in the last 4 year. Brunei is too small to compete with us, but Vietnam will give us a good race, a sense of real competition. The rest are negligible.

Jokowi's target is around 40. If we can achieve that rank, outdoing Malaysia would be relatively easy.


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> Miss Grand 2016: Indonesia wins its first ever Grand Slam title!
> _Indonesia´s Ariska Putri Pertiwi made history in Vegas as she was crowned Miss Grand International 2016. In addition to winning the contest´s new crown, US$ 40.000 in cash and a luxury apartment to live for her entire year of reign, she became the first woman from Indonesia to win a Grand Slam title. “Indonesia, I did it!”, were some of her first words after being crowned by Australia´s Claire Elizabeth Parker, the 2015 title holder._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to note that the “top 3” not only had three women from Asia, but who were also from countries with millions of pageant followers, all very present in social medias.
> 
> During the show, an exciting announcement was made: Vietnam will be the host country for Miss Grand International 2017.
> 
> The new Miss Grand International is 21 years old, 1.73 m-tall, and a student of Medicine at the Medical Faculty of the Islamic of North Sumatera University.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winner: Indonesia was always a favorite for the crown, and although Puerto Rico gave the best answer to the controversial final question and had a flawless performance all night long, we had mentioned that it would be difficult for Puerto Rico to take the crown after three other Spanish speaking Caribbeans were chosen in 2013, 14 and 15 (In 2015 the Dominican Republic had the original winner, but she was dethroned 5 months after being elected). She deserved at least 2nd place, but the judges´ decision must be respected. As a student of Medicine with lots of discipline, we believe Ariska will do an excellent job as an ambassador for the “Stop the War” campaign.
> 
> Congratulations to the winner and to Indonesia, well deserved!!
> 
> _http://www.globalbeauties.com/blog/...donesia-wins-its-first-ever-grand-slam-title/_


I am not proud about this achievement... a woman should be measured by her brain and attitude... not by her body... i am a man, and thats the way I value a woman...

A woman is a backbone of a country... a well educated, smart woman with a nice attitude will bring her country rise and prosper... hence she is the first teacher her son or daughter will get...

We often speak about national identity... showing off women body in swimming suit is not part of our national identity...

I am not proud at all... there are other kartini that we can be proud of...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

You don't have to. It's her who won the title. She won, at least that's good enough for her and her supporters.


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> You don't have to. It's her who won the title. She won, at least that's good enough for her and her supporters.



Yup... i can see that... have a good day bro...


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand are stalled in their position, going back and forth in the last 4 year. Brunei is too small to compete with us, but Vietnam will give us a good race, a sense of real competition. The rest are negligible.
> 
> Jokowi's target is around 40. If we can achieve that rank, outdoing Malaysia would be relatively easy.


That'a a decade worth efforts but i will try to contend and vote for Jokowi in the next election


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesian Bonds Eclipse Malaysia’s on Central Bank Tailwind*
Y-Sing Liau Yumi Teso 
Bloomberg
October 27, 2016 — 6:40 AM SGT Updated on October 27, 2016 — 11:22 AM SGT


Bank Indonesia flags more rate cuts possible after six in 2016
Sentiment toward Malaysia damaged by 1MDB probes, Pioneer says

*Indonesia’s bonds have returned three times as much as Malaysia’s this year as policy makers in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy embark on the longest easing cycle since the global financial crisis.*






*Government securities in Indonesia returned 18.2 percent in 2016, while Malaysia’s rose 5.8 percent, less than the regional average. Rupiah sovereign debt has drawn more than $8 billion of inflows, versus $4.8 billion for ringgit bonds. *Aberdeen Asset Management Plc says it is still positive on Indonesian debt, while Pioneer Investment Management Ltd. says Malaysia sentiment has been hurt by probes into a state investment arm.

The two Southeast Asian nations are commodity exporters with economies highly correlated to raw material prices. Yet Indonesia’s central bank has been able to cut interest rates six times, as its Malaysian counterpart has acted just once.

“Indonesian government bonds have just a bit more tailwinds going for them,” said Eugene Leow, a fixed-income strategist at DBS Group Holdings Ltd. in Singapore. “With growth still lackluster by Indonesia’s standards, there is considerable support for bonds. Malaysia’s absolute yields are not as high and Bank Negara Malaysia has not shown the same kind of enthusiasm for lower policy rates.”

The yield on Indonesia’s 10-year bonds has fallen 168 basis points this year to 7.07 percent as the central bank has lowered its benchmark interest rate six times and said more easing was possible. That’s the longest run of reductions since the central bank delivered nine straight rate cuts from December 2008 to August 2009.

*Piling In*

*Global funds have also piled into Indonesian debt amid a positive perception of President Joko Widodo’s reforms. *Widodo, elected in 2014, has introduced measures making it easier to do business and a *tax amnesty which the government estimates will bring in as much as 165 trillion rupiah ($12.7 billion) in revenue.* The rupiah has appreciated 6 percent this year even with the 150 basis points of rate cuts.

“With the rupiah remaining stable and volatility falling, fund inflows to Indonesia bonds are likely to continue,” said Takahide Irimura, an economist at Mitsubishi UFJ Kokusai Asset Management Co., which oversees about $120 billion. “Better-than-expected revenue from the tax amnesty program can also prevent the nation from increasing bond issuance.”

Indonesia’s 10-year bond yield dropped to 6.77 percent in August, the lowest level since 2013, before climbing back to their current level as global risk sentiment waned amid signs the Federal Reserve is moving closer to raising interest rates. Foreign ownership of Indonesian sovereign debt has dropped to 673 trillion rupiah from the peak of 686 trillion rupiah earlier this month.

*‘More Cautious’*

“Investors are not so much turning bearish on Indonesian debt, but are instead turning more cautious on risk assets given the upcoming global backdrop,” said Leong Lin-Jing, a Singapore-based investment manager at Aberdeen Asset Management Plc, which oversees about $400 billion globally. “We are still relatively positive on Indonesian bonds versus other lower yielding, more U.S. Treasury-like markets, such as Hong Kong and Singapore.”

Indonesian exports have fallen in all except one of the past 24 months amid weakness in the nation’s key commodity shipments. Inflation slowed to 3.07 percent in September, from as much as 8.4 percent at the end of 2014, allowing for stimulus to bolster an economy slowing in each of the past five years.

*1MDB Scandal*

While Malaysia’s central bank is also easing amid a crude oil slump, it said the case for another rate cut depends on economic data. Global funds trimmed holdings of the nation’s bonds for the first time in a year in September and the 10-year yield climbed this month to the highest since August.

Demand for ringgit bonds has also been hurt by the scandal over 1Malaysia Development Bhd, a state fund at the center of investigations in at least 10 countries. Both 1MDB and Prime Minister Najib Razak have denied any wrongdoing.

*“Investor perception for Indonesia is far better than Malaysia,”* said Hakan Aksoy, London-based portfolio manager of emerging markets at Pioneer Investment Management, which oversees about $250 billion. “In this yield hunt, Indonesia was one of the best performers. We still have our positive standing.”

*http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...lipse-malaysia-s-due-to-central-bank-tailwind*


Our current goverment is already on the right track! JKW is walking the talk. 

We just have to keep this trend and accelerate it.



afiq0110 said:


> I am not proud about this achievement... a woman should be measured by her brain and attitude... not by her body... i am a man, and thats the way I value a woman...
> 
> A woman is a backbone of a country... a well educated, smart woman with a nice attitude will bring her country rise and prosper... hence she is the first teacher her son or daughter will get...
> 
> We often speak about national identity... showing off women body in swimming suit is not part of our national identity...
> 
> I am not proud at all... there are other kartini that we can be proud of...



Its okay bro.. Semua ada tempatnya.. Banyak juga wanita yang agak kosong otaknya tapi cantik dan hobby dandan.. nah ini wadahnya untuk mereka berkreasi.. Kan juga bisa promosi nama Indonesia dan mudah2an bisa endorse produk2 kecantikan domestik kita untuk tembus ke pasar internasional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Its okay bro.. Semua ada tempatnya.. Banyak juga wanita yang agak kosong otaknya tapi cantik dan hobby dandan.. nah ini wadahnya untuk mereka berkreasi.. Kan juga bisa promosi nama Indonesia dan mudah2an bisa endorse produk2 kecantikan domestik kita untuk tembus ke pasar internasional


Ariska calon dokter lo, jagan salah 



skyhigh88 said:


> Our current goverment is already on the right track! JKW is walking the talk.
> We just have to keep this trend and accelerate it.



JWK walking the talk is a great and highly anticipated news. Imagine if it's Duterte. Duterte walking the talk, what would happen to the Philippines?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

World Bank Names Indonesia as Top Improvers

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- As many as 137 countries have adopted the key reforms that make it easier to start and operate small and medium-sized businesses, based on World Bank's annual report on the ease of doing business entitled "Doing Business 2017: Equal Opportunity for All."

"Simple rules that are easy to follow are a sign that a government treats its citizen with respect. They yield direct economic benefits – more entrepreneurship; more market opportunities for women; more adherence to the rule of law," Paul Romer, World Bank chief of economist and senior vice president said in a press release received by _Tempo_ on Wednesday, October 26, 2016.

Doing Business 2017 awarded New Zealand and Singapore with top spots as countries with business efficiency, followed by Denmark, Hong Kong, China, South Korea, United Kingdom, Norway, United States, Sweden, and Yugoslavia.

The world's top 10 developing countries based on reforms undertaken are Brunei Darussalam, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Belarus, Indonesia, Serbia, Georgia, Pakistan, United Arab Emirates, and Bahrain.

Countries to adopt the Doing Business 2017 are those that demonstrate better performance compared to the previous year and those who made efforts to lower levels of income inequality in a bid to alleviate poverty and boost shared prosperity.

As one of the top improvers, Indonesia has set a target to provide ease of doing business in several sectors, such as electricity, contract, taxation, property and business start.

In terms of electricity, Indonesia has planned to secure electricity supplies by reducing power when it is not being used by industries. The country will also simplify the process of contract preparation, as well as providing an online system for tax payments.

In the property sector, the government will create simpler way to register properties through digitalization and geographic information system. The government will also create a single platform for company registration and trade license to simplify the process. The government has planned to remove the minimum capital requirement for small and medium-sized businesses and promote an online system to register company names.

tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

[emoji38]


----------



## Kalazan

madokafc said:


> That'a a decade worth efforts but i will try to contend and vote for Jokowi in the next election



I think if the "saber pungli" program was succeded done by our government, indonesia will jumping much to higher level.
Since pungli was a hidden cost that take many of bussiness cost. very annoyed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ariska calon dokter lo, jagan salah
> 
> 
> 
> JWK walking the talk is a great and highly anticipated news. Imagine if it's Duterte. Duterte walking the talk, what would happen to the Philippines?



Iya maksudnya bukan spesifik ke Ariska.. Tp kan kegiatan beauty paegant selalu di stereotype isinya cuma seperti wanita2 otak pas2an yg cuma bisa menonjolkan badan dan kecantikan saja sementara sebenarya bisa mereka bisa berkontribusi lebih dari itu..

Wahh kalo du30 mah gw gak ikut2an deh... Bisa kacau nanti dunia persilatan

Tp yg ptg dia hormat ama Indonesia dan mudah2an thn dpn bs beli alutsista lg dari kita


----------



## Nike

skyhigh88 said:


> Iya maksudnya bukan spesifik ke Ariska.. Tp kan kegiatan beauty paegant selalu di stereotype isinya cuma seperti wanita2 otak pas2an yg cuma bisa menonjolkan badan dan kecantikan saja sementara sebenarya bisa mereka bisa berkontribusi lebih dari itu..
> 
> Wahh kalo du30 mah gw gak ikut2an deh... Bisa kacau nanti dunia persilatan
> 
> Tp yg ptg dia hormat ama Indonesia dan mudah2an thn dpn bs beli alutsista lg dari kita



Close neighbor much more important than your far away blood brother, just looking at our down under neighbor they must recalculate their National strategy to cope with our National strength growth


----------



## CountStrike

*How important the Arctic is for Indonesia*

Muhammad Ardhi


Moscow | Thu, October 27 2016 | 08:56 am


It has been ascertained that the Arctic will be completely ice free during the summer of 2020, which carries many significant implications for world trade, energy security, as well as geopolitics.

The melting ice in the Arctic is not only a serious problem for global sustainability and how it impacts countries and its citizens, because further behind its “horror”, global warming is affecting huge offshore demands as the Arctic region holds 13 percent of oil reserves and more than 30 percent of the world’s natural gas reserves, while additionally, Arctic ice melting evidently could reduce the shipping distance between Asia, North America and Europe by over thousands of miles. 

From three routes that will effectively open soon, the North Sea Route (NSR) is the most potential alternative route to Asia (also to Indonesia). The shipping route that starts from Europe through Eurasia to Asia is able to cut nine to 13 days off the normal shipping time and save 40 percent of the shipping cost (referring to the current conventional route, the Suez Canal route). 

The Norwegian DNV in 2015 even estimated that there would be more than 430 transits occurring through the NSR by 2030.

The Arctic, regionally, has a very promising future, and its role has been fully arranged in a forum called the Arctic Council — an intergovernmental forum established by the Ottawa Declaration in 1996, intended to promote cooperation, coordination and interaction between the Arctic countries (Russia, the US [Alaska], Canada, Norway, Denmark [Greenland], Sweden, Finland and Iceland).

Currently the Arctic Council serves as the central study of the global climate change development, regulating Arctic oil and gas, shipping codes and services. Interestingly, although the Arctic Council is only an intergovernmental forum under the Arctic SAR Agreement in 2011, all agreements under the council are binding.

Speaking about Asia, the countries currently trying to exert influence in the Arctic Council are China, Japan, South Korea, India and Singapore — that have been permitted as permanent observers since 2013. 

The presence of those countries there actually is not about how their interests and aspirations can be channeled and protected, but more how they can benefit economically from the Arctic’s condition, especially how to supply the Arctic infrastructure offshore technologies and the maritime routes. 

In the maritime route infrastructure, for example, South Korea has signed a MoU with Russia in developing five NSR Ports along Eurasia in 2014. They also are currently building five vessels (nuclear ice-breaker) for Sovcomflot Russia as continuation of the Yamal Russian Project. Even Singapore, Indonesia’s neighbor, is emulating South Korea by building seven “first class” Arctic vessels for Lukoil Russia. This indicates that a new era of maritime route is happening. 

There are two things that Indonesia should anticipate concerning the Arctic. First, we have to recognize that everything that happens in the Arctic will affect all countries, including Indonesia. Second, we also have to realize that when Arctic ice melts, new rules on shipping and fishing are needed and it should be Indonesia’s concern when the new rules are formulated. 

The Arctic will become the “new Middle East” in the future. World countries such as Turkey, Brazil, Greece and Switzerland are queuing to get statuses as permanent observers, which will be drawn in 2017 in Fairbanks, the US. 

With the sponsorship of Russia, Vietnam is predicted to follow the footsteps of the five Asian countries to secure status because their oil and gas giants, Petrovietnam and Zarubezneft, have been conducting intensive exploration in the Barents Sea since early 2015. 

Indonesia has wasted a golden momentum to join the Arctic Council. Since 2014 president of Iceland, Olafur Ragnar Grimsson, has invited Indonesia to send delegations and experts to an annual Arctic event, the Arctic Circle. While India, Brazil, Turkey, China, South Korea, Japan and Singapore sent their “first-class delegations”, Jakarta never heeded those invitations. 

Unlike Singapore, Indonesia did not bring that Arctic issue to the ASEAN-Russia Summit in Sochi last March either. Indonesia had the right moment to ask about Russian sponsorship for the council status. This is not an exaggeration because of economic recession in 2014, Russia has tried to “minimize” prospective investors and energy buyers from their conventional region (Western countries) and “maximize” capital from the Asia region including Indonesia. Further, the Russia-Indonesia relationship is at its “best” considering the closeness of the last two to four years.

Naturally, Indonesia may set eyes on Singapore, being its neighbor is already in the council. For Singapore, their first challenge might come from Malaysia, Indonesia or even Vietnam. However, Singapore is always thinking what big strides its country can make, as it does not only think about five to 10 years from now, but also what needs to be achieved to sustain survival in 20 to 50 years. 

Arctic ice continuing to melt sends alarm bells to Singapore, so of course they need “first-hand” knowledge and data to prevent something bad happening to their country. At the same time, when the new route is operational, Singapore also has to think its potential declining status as an international maritime transit, which means eroding capital income — a similar focus has to be exercised by Indonesian stakeholders. 

This is the time for Indonesia to send their best delegation to the Arctic Council Secretariat in Tromso, Norway, as well as construct relations with Arctic countries to follow up on Indonesia’s possibility role there. The new age of energy and trade routes are in front of our eyes. 

If Indonesia does not have knowledge about this, it means we become losers in this dynamic competition; as we will not have any role for the continuity of our country being impacted by global climate change; and finally, we will end up following the interests of other countries (even neighbors). 
_________________________________

_The writer is junior expert at the ASEAN Center in Moscow. He is also PhD (candidate) at the Moscow State Institute of International Relations (MGIMO)._
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/27/how-important-arctic-indonesia.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Chamber of Commerce-Japan prepare SMEs development platform*
Kamis, 27 Oktober 2016 17:23 WIB | 291 Views




Rosan P. Roeslani. (ANTARA/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), along with a number of Japanese entities, is preparing a cooperation platform aimed to further develop Small Medium Enterprises (SMEs) in both the countries and support each other.

Director of the Chamber Rosan Roeslani said that the platform will combine the databases of Indonesian and Japanese SMEs to then be matched up in a partnership, in order to increase the quality of their businesses.

The platform that contains SME information from both countries will be centered in a business matching site named Trade Tie up Promotion Program (TTPP), which will be operated by Japan External Trade Organization (Jetro) as well as J-GoodTech (Japan Good Technology-Monozukuri), operating under the Small & Medium Enterprises and Regional Innovation Japan (SMRJ).

"They already have the platform and there are 18,700 SMEs recorded in their database, whilst the Chamber has only noted about 16,000 of them. That is one of the areas where we would like to combine our efforts with Japan, where we would also like to re-record the data with the format they have given us in order to synchronize everything," he said.

Rosan also mentioned that the cooperation would contribute to increasing trade and investment activities among Small and Medium businessmen and open partnership possibilities for Indonesian and Japanese SMEs.

Other than provision of a database platform for SMEs, the Chamber, along with Jetro, will also establish an Indonesia-Japan Business Matching Support Desk to sustain the SME partnership between the two countries.

The desk will officially start operating on November 1 and, each country involved will send a delegate to provide information about the partnership.

"There will be a face-to-face meeting once every few months to facilitate the cooperation between the Japanese SMEs and our local ones," he reiterated.

The program, that has been prepared since the last eight months, will be opened free of charge for all businessmen, including SME operators.

"There will be no charge at all and this week, we will start vigorously disseminating the information about it," he said.

Although it is not specific for a particular sector, Rosan said that Japan is showing potential interest in the manufacturing process, in order to sustain their automotive businesses in Indonesia.

According to their observation, the production of one single motor vehicle can involve more than 3,000 SMEs.

"We did not think that our SMEs would be able to produce spare parts, but they think otherwise. They believe that our SMEs have the ability to sustain the automotive industry," he added.

Additionally, Daiki Kasugahara, President Director of Jetro in Jakarta, said that they are focused on delivering tangible business results, in order to provide significant contributions towards the trade between Indonesia and Japan.

His office targets 2,000 SMEs to be registered in the Business Matching Support Desk by 2020.

Kasuhagara believes that the efforts to enhance SMEs are done to support the development of their businesses in Indonesia.

"Through this activity, we would also like to support President Jokowis Nawa Cita and at the same time support local Indonesian companies with immense potentials in the Japanese market," he concluded.

_(Reported by Ade Irma Junaida/Uu.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
_
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...merce-japan-prepare-smes-development-platform

*Businessmen hails 8.25 percent hike in provincial minimum wages*
Kamis, 27 Oktober 2016 08:02 WIB | 503 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Businessmen Association (Apindo) has thrown its weight behind the governments plan to raise the 2017 provincial minimum wages by 8.25 percent based on government regulation number 78 of 2015.

"We, the businessmen, have agreed that the government regulation was issued through a process involving all parties. As it has been issued, we must comply with it," Apindo co-chief Shinta W Kamdani said here on Wednesday.

As the policy has been jointly agreed upon, all sides including workers must abide by it, Shinta, who is also deputy chief of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) for international relations said.

"That has been agreed upon jointly rather than arbitrarily. I dont see if workers still want other wage hike than we have agreed upon," she said.

She expressed the hope that the refusal of the workers wage hikes will not have a detrimental impact on the national investment climate.

She said workers rallies demanding more wage hike will confuse investors.

"Certainty about provincial minimum wage hike will give certainty to businessmen to make a good plan," she said.

She further expressed regret over the fact that some regional heads did not comply with the ruling.

"This year Manpower Minister (Hanif Dhakiri) wants to be firm so they must comply with it," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-825-percent-hike-in-provincial-minimum-wages


----------



## CountStrike

*With Indonesia, MSG benefits from Asian Century*

Siswo Pramono

Jakarta | Thu, October 27 2016 | 08:57 am


The future of the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG) free trade for Papua New Guinea (PNG), the Solomon Islands, Fiji and Vanuatu lies in Asia. Indonesia, as an associate member of the MSG, would play a pivotal role for the Melanesian bridge to the fastest-growing Asian economy.

As the MSG’s total GDP is about US$23 billion, an understanding of the nature of the economies of scale would help the MSG rightly position itself in the APEC.

How the MSG could benefit from the APEC, a forum for 21 economies with a combined GDP of more than $31 trillion, is a case in point.

Well-established ties between Indonesia and PNG both are parties to APEC and members of the MSG would help provide political leverage for the MSG to also benefit from APEC.

APEC aside, the Asia Pacific region sees the conclusion of the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP) negotiations this year. TPP represents an economic conglomeration of more than $28 trillion. None of the MSG’s members are parties to TPP, but Indonesia has expressed its intention to join.

Another rapidly forming regionalism in Asia is the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP). This economic grouping represents a total GDP of $21 trillion. All ASEAN members are committed to be parties to RCEP, together with China, Japan, South Korea, India, Australia and New Zealand. Through its ties with Indonesia, the MSG can benefit from RCEP.

Center to RCEP is the recently implemented ASEAN Economic Community (AEC). The AEC represents a single production base with a total GDP of about $2.3 trillion. As Indonesia is essentially part of AEC, the economic community then has geographical proximity to PNG, the Solomon Islands, and hence the MSG.

APEC, the TPP, RCEP, and the AEC represent the geopolitical shift toward East Asia. As such, the political reorientation of the members of the MSG toward Asia the “Look North Policy” is not only sensible but also _sine qua non. _

PNG’s “Look North Policy” is based on the fact that 50 percent of its export destinations are in Asia, particularly Japan and China; whereas 55 percent of its import origins are also in Asia. 

Fiji’s main export destinations, aside from its traditional market of Australia, are China and Japan; while 60 percent of its imports come from Asia.

Last but not least, the Solomon Islands’ main export destination is China, and the bulk of its imports are from Singapore, China and Indonesia. The Solomon Islands’ economic ties with Taiwan have always been strong.

Indonesia’s membership in the MSG is represented by the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces of Papua, West Papua, Maluku, North Maluku and East Nusa Tenggara. 

The total regional GDP of the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces is about $21 billion, which is almost equal to the GDPs of PNG, the Solomon Islands, Fiji and Vanuatu combined. 

The average growth of the four MSG member countries is about 5 percent, while the average growth of the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces is about 8 percent. The five Indonesian Melanesian provinces thus provide better economic leverage for the MSG to deal with the ASEAN market and beyond. 
_____________________________

*None of the MSG’s members are parties to TPP, but Indonesia has expressed its intention to join.*

Connectivity between Indonesia/ASEAN and the MSG is also being developed. There is a direct Air Niugini flight between Bali (Indonesia) and Port Moresby (PNG), with onward flights from Port Moresby to Honiara (Solomon Islands), Nadi (Fiji), or Port Vila (Vanuatu). Direct flights between Singapore and Port Moresby are also available.

As Papua represents Indonesia in the MSG, there is also a direct flight between Jayapura (Papua) and Mount Hagen (PNG), with onward flights from Mount Hagen to the rest of the MSG region.

It is important to note that infrastructure development in Papua has contributed to better connectivity between ASEAN and the MSG. 

Of the total 4,325 kilometers of Trans Papua roads, about 3,625 km have been completed and about 700 km is in progress. About 533 km of road from Waropko, through Tanah Merah, to Merauke, along the southern border with PNG has been completed. Along the northern border, half of the road between Oksibil and Jayapura has also been completed. While still far from perfect, Papua-PNG cross-border economic activities have now been made easier.

The marine tollway is now able to well-connect the main hubs of Jayapura, Biak, Sorong, Misool, Timika and Merauke. There are ample opportunities to connect hubs in Papua with hubs in PNG and, in the future, with the rest of the MSG as well. In total, West Papua and Papua provinces are now equipped with 16 seaports. 

New airports have just been commissioned in Segun, Sinak, Koroway and Manggelum. Airports in Kebar, Senggeh and Kepim have been renovated and 12 runways have been extended. In total, West Papua and Papua provinces are now equipped with 105 airports, some are potential air hubs to the Pacific.

The MSG and Indonesia cannot escape the fact that their economic interests are geopolitically interlinked. Working together, both can tap the benefits of the Asian Century.
______________________________
_
The author is director general/ head of the Policy Analysis and Development Agency, Foreign Affairs Ministry. 
The views expressed are his own._

The Jakarta Post

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-defence-forum.229571/page-847#ixzz4OI66lirw

Sory Bro @MacanJawa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Foreign Direct Investment to Indonesia Rises 7.8% in Q3*i*

*Jakarta*. Foreign direct investment (FDI) into Indonesia rose 7.8 percent in the third quarter from a year earlier, in rupiah terms, the country's investment board said on Thursday (27/10).

There was Rp 99.7 trillion of investment during the July-September period, excluding investment in banking and the oil and gas sector, the board said.

The board said the dollar equivalent for the third quarter FDI was $7.4 billion. In the same period last year, Indonesia attracted $7.4 billion of investment, data showed.

The board uses the exchange rate assumed in the government's 2016 budget of 13,500 rupiah per dollar for its third quarter calculation. On Thursday, the rupiah traded at 13,025 per dollar at 03:20 GMT.

The biggest beneficiaries of FDI in July-September were the metal and electronic, mining, and property sectors. Singapore was the biggest source of investment.

_Reuters-Jktglobe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Google Executives Met Indonesian Officials to Negotiate Tax Bill : Source*i*

*Jakarta*. Senior executives from the Asia Pacific headquarters of Alphabet's Google met Indonesian tax officials on Wednesday (26/10) to negotiate the internet search company's tax bill, a person with knowledge of the matter told Reuters.

No agreement has been reached yet, said the person, who declined to be named as the information was confidential. A Google spokesman declined to comment. Indonesia plans to pursue Google for five years of back taxes, and the US company could face a bill of more than $400 million for 2015 alone if it is found to have avoided payments, senior tax official Muhammad Haniv told Reuters last month.

Google Indonesia has said it continues to cooperate with local authorities and has paid all applicable taxes. Indonesia is eager to ramp up tax collection to reduce its budget deficit and fund an infrastructure program.

Other governments around the world are also seeking to clamp down on corporate tax avoidance. Thailand is studying plans to toughen tax collection rules for internet and technology firms, the head of the Revenue Department told Reuters last month.

Ken Dwijugiasteadi, Indonesia's director-general of taxes, declined to comment on whether the meeting with Google took place on Wednesday, but told Reuters in a text message: "When the time is right, we will hold a press conference."

The tax office alleges that Google's local entity, Google Indonesia, paid less than 0.1 percent of the total income and value-added taxes it owed last year, with most of the revenue from the country being booked at Google's Asia Pacific headquarters in Singapore.

The Indonesian tax office has estimated the total advertising revenue for the industry in Indonesia at around $830 million a year, with Google and Facebook accounting for around 70 percent of that. But a joint study by Google and Singapore state investor Temasek released earlier this year estimated this at $300 million for 2015.

_Reuters-Jktglobe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Google Understands Why Indonesia Wants Its Fair Share: Sri Mulyani*




By: Tabita Diela | on 8:20 PM October 27, 2016
Jakarta Globe
Category: Business, Economy

Jakarta. Indonesia is bullish on reaching a settlement with technology giant Google, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Thursday (27/10).

*"We have already communicated with Google," Sri said during a meeting at the Jakarta Foreign Correspondents Club.*

*"I think there is at least an understanding about why Indonesia would like to have a fair share of the revenue and we do hope that we're going to reach an agreement," she said.*

*Senior Google Asia Pacific executives reportedly met Indonesian tax officials on Wednesday for negotiations on the company's tax bill.*

*"I will make sure that our team treats this issue professionally," Sri said.*

The government earlier claimed that Google Indonesia, the company's local representative, paid an "unfairly small" amount in tax as it only allocated about 4 percent of its total revenue from advertisements to be subject to the 10 percent income tax.

Tax experts have urged the government to create a stronger regulation to tax over-the-top players.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/google-understands-indonesia-wants-fair-share-sri-mulyani/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Statesman*
*Garuda Indonesia plans to connect Mumbai with Jakarta*
ANN/thejakartapost | Jakarta | 27 October, 2016





The *Garuda Indonesia plans to expand its service to India at the end of this year by opening a new route from Mumbai to Jakarta. *

Garuda Indonesia's vice president of corporate communications Benny S. Butarbutar said that *the airline had received support from the Transportation Ministry and the new service would use Airbus 330 and Boeing 777 aircraft.*

"We are currently planning the route, [and considering factors like] is it going to be a direct flight or will there be a transit, will it be a daily service or several flights per week," said Benny in Jakarta on Wednesday.

The *potential of tourist arrivals from India to Indonesia was quite significant*, said Benny. *"This is a growing market that we should tap into in order to attract more visitors."*

*Indian tourists visiting Indonesia in 2014 amounted to 223,607 people, an upsurge from the previous year's figure of 201,009, according to the Central Statistics Agency*

*Read more at http://www.thestatesman.com/news/bu...-with-jakarta/173048.html#JUO8XcrKgSGko8cD.99*

*S&P's Not Yet Ready to Upgrade Indonesia's Rating from Junk*
*Bloomberg News*
October 26, 2016 — 9:56 AM SGT Updated on October 26, 2016 — 3:12 PM SGT




Jakarta, Indonesia. Photographer: Rony Zakaria/Bloomberg

*Ratings company to meet with finance minister in coming weeks*
*Indonesia failed to win rating upgrade from S&P in June*
*S&P Global Ratings* may not be ready to upgrade Indonesia’s credit rating from junk yet, *concerned by rising bad debts and risks to the growth outlook.*

While *S&P is “broadly optimistic” about Indonesia’s economy*, there are worries that are still holding back a higher rating, Kyran Curry, a director of sovereign ratings and S&P’s primary analyst for the country, said by phone from Singapore on Tuesday.

“It’s very hard for me to recommend to a rating committee a higher rating on a country like Indonesia when *there are material headwinds that are presenting at the moment,” he said. “And one is in the corporate sector and the second one is in the banking sector.”*

Indonesia failed in June to win an upgrade from S&P, which rates the nation’s debt at BB+ with a positive outlook. S&P said at the time that while the country’s fiscal framework had improved, it still faced challenges on its budget performance. *The ratings company will meet with Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati within the next few weeks before it makes its next assessment due in December.*






*The banking sector is “still a fairly profitable system, it’s self-funded, it’s not reliant on external savings to fund its loan book growth and lending standards are adequate,” *Curry said. “But at the same time non-performing loans are rising because of the stresses in the corporate sector.”

*Uncertain Outlook*

He added that *capital adequacy ratios are sound, liquidity is “still ok” and that there are reasonable buffers in place.*

The *non-performing loan ratio climbed to 3.2 percent *at the end of July from 2.7 percent a year earlier, according to data from the Indonesia Financial Services Authority.

“So this is not all a positive story,” said Curry. “There are some downward risks there, and combine that with the economic outlook which remains uncertain at the moment then the risks are still quite material.”

S&P is the last of the three main credit-rating companies to keep Indonesia on junk status. Curry said *S&P still maintains a positive outlook on the nation’s debt and that President Joko Widodo had put in place good policies that demonstrated he was leading an administration that “was more reformist than previous governments.”*

Josua Pardede, an economist at PT Bank Permata in Jakarta, said Indonesia still faces fiscal risks. He estimated the tax shortfall for this year will be more than 200 trillion rupiah ($15 billion), causing the budget deficit to widen to around 2.7 percent of gross domestic product. The government has a deficit cap of 3 percent of GDP.

“We’ve seen in the last two years that although the subsidy on energy is already being reallocated to more productive sectors, the fact remains *the tax shortfall has increased*,” he said. “*That’s the reason why S&P has not been ready yet to upgrade Indonesia, but I think next year Indonesia should have a greater chance.”*

*Tax Amnesty*

Widodo, also known as Jokowi, pushed through a *tax amnesty program* this year that’s earned the government about 98 trillion rupiah so far, helping to ease pressure on the budget.

*He has pledged to ramp up spending on new roads, ports, railways and airports to boost economic growth to 7 percent. *Growth has been lagging following a slump in commodity prices, with the central bank this week forecasting expansion at the lower end of its 4.9 percent to 5.3 percent range this year.

“We would observe that the tax amnesty bill is showing dividends and it looks like it’s going to lead to improved revenue performance going forward. That’s very important,” Curry said. *Economic growth remains “relatively good,” which will support the government’s revenue and fiscal performance*, he said.

*Indonesia has also made strides in managing inflation and the currency, with the central bank allowing more flexibility for the rupiah to be determined by the market*, Curry said.






“From a governance viewpoint what we’ve been seeing and why the rating is on a *positive outlook at the moment is that there is much better policy coordination between the BI and the Ministry of Finance and the other areas of economic policy*,” he said.

*Indrawati’s return to the country as finance minister after a stint as a World Bank managing director in Washington has also reinforced S&P’s assessment of Indonesia.*

*“This new finance minister comes to the role with very impressive credentials and we think it’s strongly likely that she will address some of the momentum in following through on the government’s fiscal priorities,” Curry said. “She’s a very gifted policy maker and we expect that to really help the fiscal story.”*

— With assistance by Thomas Kutty Abraham

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...recommend-indonesia-upgrade-as-bad-debts-rise

*BAD:
1. Stresses in the corporate sector --> Rising non-performing loan ratio.
2. Risks to the growth outlook
3. Tax shortfall
4. Budget deficit
5. Slump in commodity prices
*
*GOOD:*
*1. Banking sector is still a profitable and self-funded.
2. Capital adequacy ratios are sound, liquidity is “still ok”.
3. President Joko Widodo had put in place good reformist policies. 
4. Tax amnesty program / Tax reform.
5. Govt spree on Infrastructure Projects.
6. Good policies in managing inflation and the currency.
7. Better policy coordination between the BI and the Ministry of Finance and the other areas of economic policy.
8. The return of a very gifted policy maker with very impressive credentials Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The rising of NPL is much to do with global economic downturn and commodity slump. Mostly private sector in mining and palm oil.... not a really recent news


----------



## skyhigh88

madokafc said:


> The rising of NPL is much to do with global economic downturn and commodity slump. Mostly private sector in mining and palm oil.... not a really recent news



True! but it will be nice to have NPL rates gone down. Maybe banks can do a tighter screening before lending money. 

sygnya masih ada jg org bank yg bisa disogok untuk keluarin pijeman ke PT yg harusnya gak qualified

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Jakarta Post*
*Indonesia’s wooing of China pays off*
Dylan Amirio
Jakarta | Fri, October 28 2016 | 07:22 am





Indonesia’s wooing of China seems to have paid off as *Chinese investments continue to perch on the list of top-five realized foreign direct investments (FDI) this year.*

*Indonesia-China economic relations are getting warmer*, a trend not seen in previous years.

According to the latest data from the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), the *realized investments from China and Hong Kong hovered in third and fourth place in the January-to-September period, whereas a year ago, Hong Kong only sat in ninth place and China sat in 10th place.*

Since taking office in October 2014, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has stepped up his administration’s attempt to court China into making various business deals in the archipelago.

In less than two years, Jokowi has met five times with Chinese President Xi Jinping.

He has also held a string of meetings with Chinese businesspeople, with one of the most notable being Jack Ma, the chairman of the Chinese online marketplace Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. Jokowi even made Ma an advisor to Indonesia’s steering e-commerce committee.

The efforts have not stopped at meetings.

The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has created a special desk as well to facilitate Chinese investors. The Chinese desk — as it is dubbed — offers online services using mobile application platforms WeChat and WhatsApp to assist with the investment-application process and provide investment regulation updates in the Chinese language.

The results have been satisfactory. *By the end of September, China was already working on 1,205 projects, worth US$1.6 billion, while Hong Kong was working on 758 projects, worth $1.6 billion.*

*In total, the amount of foreign direct investment (FDI) stood at Rp 295.2 trillion ($22.66 billion), equal to almost 77 percent of the full-year target of Rp 386.4 trillion.* Singapore remains Indonesia’s top foreign investor and the steel and mineral processing industries remain the most preferred sector of foreign investors.

*China, in particular, has most of its investments parked in the steel and mineral processing sectors, with smelters in Sulawesi included as part of its investment. *One example is PT Virtue Dragon Nickel Industry, which processes ferronickel in Konawe, Southeast Sulawesi province.

BKPM investment monitoring and implementation deputy chairman Azhar Lubis attributed the high investment in those sectors to the ban on mineral ore exports.

“Companies have no choice but to build smelters. However, at the same time they feed other industries, such as the automotive industry,” he said on Thursday.

*Chinese investors are also going large in the cement and automotive industries, signaling a commitment to Indonesia’s infrastructure sector,* namely by Chinese cement maker Anhui Conch Cement Co. Ltd., which has built cement plants in Kalimantan and the Papua islands.

BKPM chairman Thomas Lembong pointed to tourism as another sector that Chinese investors could move into.

*“Chinese investments in tourism are small, but we see more and more Chinese tourists visit Indonesia.* It can be an opportunity for them to cater to the tourists,” he said, adding that it was also upbeat that it would be able to achieve its full-year target in the remaining months.

Separately, Chris Kanter, an advisory board member of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), said opportunities were robust for Chinese investors, citing large demand from the Indonesian market.

“Sometimes commitment does not translate into full realization, so it takes time for a project to be complete. To see the completion, the government simply has to consider their detailed demands,” he said.

Samuel Asset Management economist Lana Soelistianingsih acknowledged the positive results, but called on the BKPM to dig deeper into the investors’ claims and avoid labeling first steps such as land acquisition to build factories as “realization”.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/28/indonesia-s-wooing-china-pays.html 

To receive comprehensive and earlier access to The Jakarta Post print edition, please subscribe to our epaper through iOS' iTunes, Android's Google Play, Blackberry World or Microsoft's Windows Store. Subscription includes free daily editions of The Nation, The Star Malaysia, the Philippine Daily Inquirer and Asia News.

For print subscription, please contact our call center at (+6221) 5360014 or subscription@thejakartapost.com

*Focus Taiwan*
*Indonesia eyes Taiwan's innovation, tech capabilities*
2016/10/28 15:18:17






Jakarta, Oct. 28 (CNA) A trade official from Indonesia said on Thursday that his country is upbeat about cooperation between Taiwan and the Southeast Asian country, particularly given Taipei's strong innovation and industrial technology development.

*Iman Pambagyo, director general of international trade co-operation under Indonesia's Ministry of Trade, told an investment conference held by a delegation from Taiwan's Ministry of Economic Affairs (MOEA) in Jakarta that his country has abundant natural resources which should make Taipei and Jakarta natural partners at a time when Taiwan is pushing its "new southbound policy."*

*Since President Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) of the pro-independence Democratic Progressive Party took office on May 20, the administration has sought to encourage Taiwanese investors to look more to Southeast Asia and India as a way of reducing dependence on China.*

The government's new southbound policy is aimed at building closer ties with business partners in the region and hopes to turn the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) into an extension of Taiwan's domestic market.

The Taiwan delegation led by Vice Economics Minister Yang Wei-Fuu (楊偉甫) arrived in Indonesia on Wednesday from Malaysia. During its trip the delegation has held investment seminars in a bid to boost business ties between Taiwan and the two ASEAN member nations.

Iman commented on the way Taiwan has taken advantage of its lead in innovation and industrial technology, adding that Indonesia's interest in developing e-commerce is one area the two sides could work together.

In addition, Iman said that the Indonesian government is gearing up to strengthen industrial development, which will require a large pool of talent, creating more opportunities for cooperation.

*The Taiwan delegation is comprised of representatives from state-owned or government-invested firms such as Taiwan Sugar Corp. (台糖) and Taiyen Biotech Co. (臺鹽實業) as well as officials from the trade promotion group Taiwan External Trade Development Council (TAITRA).*

*Yang said that Indonesia is seeking to improve infrastructure and Taiwan is willing to provide assistance, indicating that Jakarta has asked for Taipei's cooperation in a wide range of industries, ranging from sugar and salt production, to ship building, natural gas and solar energy development. *

(By Jay Chou and Frances Huang)
enditem AW /

http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aeco/201610280011.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Karpowership, PAL to build power ships to light up Indonesia
_Karpowership Indonesia, which operates floating power plants, has sealed a cooperation deal with state-owned ship builder PAL Indonesia to manufacture power ships with a total capacity of 5,000 megawatts (MW)._






_The subsidiary of a Turkey-based company will transfer the power ship technology to PAL ranging from installation, construction and design to procurement and maintenance._

“The aim is to cooperate with PAL for the transfer of technology, for the local-content increase, so power ships can become a solution for Indonesia,” Karpowership CEO Orhan Remzi Karadeniz told journalists in Jakarta on Friday.

Karpowership has supplied power ships to provide electricity in remote areas of the country such as Amarang, North Sulawesi. “We will continue delivering power ships to Ambon, Lombok, Kupang and Medan in the next couple of months,” he said.

PAL president director Muhammad Firmansyah Arifin said the collaboration could support the government’s ambitious program to generate an extra 35,000 MW of electricity for the nation within five years.

“Floating power plants are very suitable for Indonesia, which consists of many islands. We will first learn about the technical and management aspects from them and build the vessels soon,” he said, adding that it would take about a year for PAL to build a power ship.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-build-power-ships-to-light-up-indonesia.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## patu

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ... Your rating is still "JUNK" .. lower than Philipinnes with their "investment Grade" rating ..
> 
> No wonder ..Whatever you say .. Like and/or Dislike ...No doubt .. ..Others can assess your condition "more accurate and objective" than yours ...(See our case ... Najib and 1MDB .. but, S&P still did not deteriorate our "Investment Grade of A-" rating into JUNK as they did to Indonesia) ..
> 
> http://www.theborneopost.com/2015/02/11/sp-affirms-currency-rating-on-malaysia-with-stable-outlook/


And no wonder what ever you said it is up on us to choose not you nor your troller compatriots.
Oh come on bro seek our effort and advantage.
As for me it is better to be improofing then be stall.


----------



## Kalazan

Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Left) and Russian President Vladimir Putin. AP/Alexander Zemlianichenko

Economic Relations of Indonesia, Russia are Getting Stronger

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The economic relations between Indonesia and Russia which are getting stronger, offering new opportunities for Russia`s technology projects and commodities to enter the Indonesian market.

The Russia-Indonesia Business Council will hold the Russia-Indonesia Business Forum on October 31, 2016 in Jakarta to discuss those mutually beneficial opportunities, a statement said by the organization received by Antara Saturday.

The main purpose of this forum is to bridge the information gap between business circles of both countries amidst the economic turbulence and destabilization of the global economy, Russia-Indonesia Business Council CEO Mikhail Kuritsyn said.

The economic cooperation between the two countries complements each other and gets closer and closer after the leaders established national priorities regarding social and economic developments for the next ten years. The presidents of both countries had met on the sidelines of the Russia-ASEAN Summit 2016 in Sochi in May.

The current world economic development clearly shows that cooperation when carried out in an open way can boost competitiveness and improve the investment climate.

These two things guarantee the sustainability of economic development of every country, not just Russia and Indonesia.

At present, Russia and Indonesia actively cooperate in the fields of civil aviation, mining, mechanical engineering, metallurgy, transport infrastructure, industrial chemicals, and pharmaceuticals.

A number of new areas of cooperation which become a priority in bilateral relations between the two countries are expected to boost Russia and Indonesia trade volumes to US$5 billion this year.

Among the new sectors of cooperation are oil and gas, aviation, aerospace, maritime and shipping, agriculture, satellite technology and communications systems, high-technologies and banking.

A number of companies engaged in the fields of industry, trade, finance and investment, as well as representatives of government agencies of both countries, will participate in the forum.

The event consists of a panel discussion, presentation of the project of cooperation by the Russian participants, and Business to Business meetings.

tempo.co

*



*
*Pertamina-Rosneft Kucurkan Modal Awal untuk Kilang Tuban *
MINGGU, 30 OKTOBER 2016 | 16:27 WIB


*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - PT Pertamina (Persero) menyepakati kerja sama dengan perusahaan migas asal Rusia, Rosneft, untuk pembangunan kilang di Tuban, Jawa Timur. Dua perusahaan tersebut menyepakati kucuran modal awal sebesar US$ 400 juta (Rp 5,22 triliun) untuk membentuk perusahaan patungan (_joint venture_).

"Pertamina dan Rosneft langsung menyetorkan deposit masing-masing US$ 200 juta sebagai _milestone_ penting untuk NGRR (_national grasroot refinery_/proyek kilang baru) Tuban," ujar Direktur Megaproyek Pengolahan dan Petrokimia Pertamina Rachmad Hardadi dalam keterangan tertulis pada Minggu, 30 Oktober 2016.

Kilang Tuban direncanakan bakal mengolah minyak mentah hingga 300 ribu barel per hari dengan kompleksitas kilang di atas 9 NCI (Nelson Complexity Index) dan karakteristik produk level Euro 5. Bahan baku akan diperoleh dari minyak mentah _sour_ impor dengan _grade medium_ dan _heavy_. Dalam proyek ini juga akan dibangun unit _catalytic cracker_ berskala besar serta kompleks petrokimia. GRR Tuban juga didesain untuk dapat menerima VLCC supertanker dengan bobot mati hingga 300 ribu ton.


Pembangunan bakal menelan biaya hingga US$ 14 miliar dan ditargetkan rampung pada 2021. BUMN Rusia itu bakal menempatkan kepemilikan maksimal 45 persen. Sebab, Pertamina menginginkan kontribusi modal minimal 55 persen. Para pihak sedang melaksanakan _bankable feasibility study_ (BFS) proyek. Sedangkan keputusan investasi akhir (FID) proyek tersebut akan dilakukan setelah hasil BFS, desain teknik dasar (BED), dan _front end engineering design_ (FEED).

“Kesepakatan ini penting bagi Pertamina dan ketahanan energi nasional," kata Rachmad.

Pertamina juga didapuk menjadi wakil pemerintah untuk membangun Kilang Bontang melalui skema kerja sama pemerintah dan badan usaha. Investasi kilang ini diperkirakan mencapai US$ 10 miliar. Target operasionalnya adalah tahun 2025. Dua kilang ini diharapkan mampu menopang produksi BBM Tanah Air pada 2025 mencapai 2,3 juta barel per hari.

tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robin Wong

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ... Your rating is still "JUNK" .. lower than Philipinnes with their "investment Grade" rating ..
> 
> No wonder ..Whatever you say .. Like and/or Dislike ...No doubt .. ..Others can assess your condition "more accurate and objective" than yours ...(See our case ... Najib and 1MDB .. but, S&P still did not deteriorate our "Investment Grade of A-" rating into JUNK as they did to Indonesia) ..


There are many more factors in order to attract foreign investors..

Take a look at Philippines.. Despite it becomes 'investor darling' after investment grade rating, it still lags behind its Asean peers in attracting foreign direct investments (FDIs). In 2015, *the Philippines attracted a measly $5.72 billion in FDI..*

Malaysia?? It suffers 44% decline in 2015 FDI.* Malaysia's FDI in 2015 declined 44% to 36.1 billion ringgit ($8.7 billion)* as sharp falls in commodity prices and the ringgit made investors cautious.

Both figures are very small compare to Indonesia.* FDI into Indonesia rose to $29.27 billion in full-year 2015*.

This year indonesia continues to perform well. By the end of September, in total, the amount of FDI stood at $22.66 billion, equal to almost 77 percent of the full-year target of $29.43 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sri kandi

haha, 2009 yunani masih dpt A- dari S&P......2010 collapse..so reliable rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Monday, October 31, 2016 - 10:48

Jakarta: A cargo plane carrying four crew members went missing Monday during a short flight in mountainous eastern Indonesia, authorities said, the latest blow to the country`s beleaguered aviation sector.

The Caribou plane lost contact with air traffic control during what was supposed to be a flight of around half an hour in remote Papua province, the transport ministry said.

The ministry said in a statement the aircraft, operated by logistics and transport company Alfa Trans and owned by local authorities, set off from the city of Timika at 7:57 am (2257 GMT Sunday) and was headed to Ilaga, a farming community nestled amid mountains.

The plane contacted air traffic control in Ilaga at 8:23 am saying that it was due to land in a few minutes but never arrived. Officials say the aircraft sent an emergency signal from an area between two mountain passes.

"The plane was being used to transport cargo belonging to Puncak district administration and is owned by the Puncak district government," said transport ministry spokesman Bambang Ervan, referring to the local government.

He did not give details about weather in the area at the time. Local media reported the plane`s cargo included construction materials.

A search has been launched for the missing aircraft, according to the ministry. All the crew members were Indonesians.

The plane is part of the Caribou DHC-4 family of cargo aircraft, which only need a small space for takeoff and landing and are used in rugged terrain. Indonesia has a poor aviation safety record and has suffered a string of major air disasters in recent years.

Papua is a problematic place to fly due to its mountainous terrain and frequent poor weather. A passenger plane operated by Indonesian carrier Trigana crashed in the region in bad weather in August last year, killing all 54 passengers and crew aboard.

AFP

First Published: Monday, October 31, 2016 - 10:48


----------



## kaka404

patu said:


> And no wonder what ever you said it is up on us to choose not you nor your troller compatriots.
> Oh come on bro seek our effort and advantage.
> As for me it is better to be improofing then be stall.





Sri kandi said:


> haha, 2009 yunani masih dpt A- dari S&P......2010 collapse..so reliable rating.


oh... sombody was talking about indonesian s&p rating... to troll??? 0_o
hmm... probably on my blocked list..
keep in mind that s&p ratings doesn't actually tell you which is better than which..
for example
Junk bonds are risky investments, but* they have speculative appeal* because they *offer much higher yields than bonds with higher credit ratings*. Investors demand that junk bonds pay higher yields as compensation for the risk of investing in them. If a junk bond manages to turn its financial performance around and has its credit rating upgraded, the investor may see a substantial appreciation in the bond’s price.


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Sri kandi said:


> haha, 2009 yunani masih dpt A- dari S&P......2010 collapse..so reliable rating.



Welcome to the forum  

You should go ahead and introduce yourself in the Introduction forums.


----------



## Nike

*President highlights low saving ratio against GDP*
Senin, 31 Oktober 2016 16:24 WIB | 393 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA/Hafidz Mubarak A.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has shed light on the low saving ratio against the gross domestic product (GDP), which is still about 20 percent of the countrys population.

"The ideal percentage is about 32 percent," the president said while attending a campaign on "Lets Save" held in connection with the Worlds Saving Day at the Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) here on Monday.

Jokowi also highlighted the low account ownership, which is still about 19 percent of the population of people over 15 years old.

He said that the Indonesian population, which reaches 250 million people, constitutes strength, but it should not merely serve as consumers or as market. It should also serve as productive strength with high working ethos and activeness to generate the economic activities.

"It is our challenges to make the 250 million population a productive strength, because the economic strength of a country could be measured from its investment and saving levels of the people," the president said.

He said that the high investment of the people of a country will generate the economic activities through the availability of funds that could be channeled for investment, both in the manufacturing and in the financial sectors.
(Uu.A014/INE//KR-BSR/O001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107482/president-highlights-low-saving-ratio-against-gdp


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Chamber of Commerce-Japan prepare SMEs development platform*
Kamis, 27 Oktober 2016 17:23 WIB | 1.156 Views




Rosan P. Roeslani. (ANTARA/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), along with a number of Japanese entities, is preparing a cooperation platform aimed to further develop Small Medium Enterprises (SMEs) in both the countries and support each other.

Director of the Chamber Rosan Roeslani said that the platform will combine the databases of Indonesian and Japanese SMEs to then be matched up in a partnership, in order to increase the quality of their businesses.

The platform that contains SME information from both countries will be centered in a business matching site named Trade Tie up Promotion Program (TTPP), which will be operated by Japan External Trade Organization (Jetro) as well as J-GoodTech (Japan Good Technology-Monozukuri), operating under the Small & Medium Enterprises and Regional Innovation Japan (SMRJ).

"They already have the platform and there are 18,700 SMEs recorded in their database, whilst the Chamber has only noted about 16,000 of them. That is one of the areas where we would like to combine our efforts with Japan, where we would also like to re-record the data with the format they have given us in order to synchronize everything," he said.

Rosan also mentioned that the cooperation would contribute to increasing trade and investment activities among Small and Medium businessmen and open partnership possibilities for Indonesian and Japanese SMEs.

Other than provision of a database platform for SMEs, the Chamber, along with Jetro, will also establish an Indonesia-Japan Business Matching Support Desk to sustain the SME partnership between the two countries.

The desk will officially start operating on November 1 and, each country involved will send a delegate to provide information about the partnership.

"There will be a face-to-face meeting once every few months to facilitate the cooperation between the Japanese SMEs and our local ones," he reiterated.

The program, that has been prepared since the last eight months, will be opened free of charge for all businessmen, including SME operators.

"There will be no charge at all and this week, we will start vigorously disseminating the information about it," he said.

Although it is not specific for a particular sector, Rosan said that Japan is showing potential interest in the manufacturing process, in order to sustain their automotive businesses in Indonesia.

According to their observation, the production of one single motor vehicle can involve more than 3,000 SMEs.

"We did not think that our SMEs would be able to produce spare parts, but they think otherwise. They believe that our SMEs have the ability to sustain the automotive industry," he added.

Additionally, Daiki Kasugahara, President Director of Jetro in Jakarta, said that they are focused on delivering tangible business results, in order to provide significant contributions towards the trade between Indonesia and Japan.

His office targets 2,000 SMEs to be registered in the Business Matching Support Desk by 2020.

Kasuhagara believes that the efforts to enhance SMEs are done to support the development of their businesses in Indonesia.

"Through this activity, we would also like to support President Jokowis Nawa Cita and at the same time support local Indonesian companies with immense potentials in the Japanese market," he concluded.

_(Reported by Ade Irma Junaida/Uu.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_





Pembangunan Jalan Layang Non Tol Tendean-CiledugPemandangan Jalan Layang Non Tol (JLNT) khusus Transjakarta Tendean-Ciledug di Jakarta, Senin (31/10/2016). Jalan layang tersebut memasuki pembangunan tahap akhir yaitu proses pemasangan Boks Girder dan ekspantion Join serta beberapa pembangunan Jembatan Penyeberangan Orang (JPO) Parapet serta Shelter Bus Transjakarta dan direncanakan pembangunan itu selesai Desember 2016. (ANTARA /Muhammad Adimaja)






Pembangunan Jalan Layang Non Tol Tendean-CiledugPemandangan Jalan Layang Non Tol (JLNT) khusus Transjakarta Tendean-Ciledug di Jakarta, Senin (31/10/2016). Jalan layang tersebut memasuki pembangunan tahap akhir yaitu proses pemasangan Boks Girder dan ekspantion Join serta beberapa pembangunan Jembatan Penyeberangan Orang (JPO) Parapet serta Shelter Bus Transjakarta dan direncanakan pembangunan itu selesai Desember 2016. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)






Aktivitas sejumlah pekerja di lokasi proyek JLNT Ciledug-Tendean di Jl. Trunojoyo, Jakarta, Jumat (22/7/2016). Pemprov DKI Jakarta akan menggandeng Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan (BPK) DKI untuk mengawasi proyek pembangunan jalan layang khusus bus Transjakarta Koridor XIII Ciledug-Tendean. (ANTARA /Reno Esnir)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nevsky

Guys can you say something about this?How likley it is in your opinion?I can see a free trade deal like with Vietnam, but a full membership?

Intergovernmental Commission to Discuss Indonesia's EEU Participation

"The agenda of the intergovernmental commission meeting includes a number of important economic, trade and investment issues, including the possibility of Indonesia's participation in the EEU. Jakarta is strongly interested in joining this union, as it is an important potential market," Supriyadi told RIA Novosti in an interview published on Monday.

https://sputniknews.com/politics/201610311046904542-indonesia-eeu-russia-trade/


----------



## Robin Wong

BRICSFTW said:


> Guys can you say something about this?How likley it is in your opinion?I can see a free trade deal like with Vietnam, but a full membership?
> 
> Intergovernmental Commission to Discuss Indonesia's EEU Participation
> 
> "The agenda of the intergovernmental commission meeting includes a number of important economic, trade and investment issues, including the possibility of Indonesia's participation in the EEU. Jakarta is strongly interested in joining this union, as it is an important potential market," Supriyadi told RIA Novosti in an interview published on Monday.


The EEU at face value is an economic union between Russia and its satellite states to confer greater bargaining power in dealing with the Asian economies. In reality, it is just a sham grouping meant to replicate the same corrupt regional political economy of the Soviet Union with all economic decisions and clout being orchestrated solely from the Kremlin.

As long as its current members - Belarus, Kazakhstan and Armenia - are wholly satellites of Russia and dependent on China, they can go nowhere. As long as China feels that the EU makes for better markets to invest in compared to Russia which has neglected the need to create a commerce-friendly environment, the EEU will forever be a mere shadow of what the EU currently is. If the EEU is about securing Russian influence over its satellites in the face of increased diplomatic encroachments from China, the EU is about facilitating the movement of goods in an inter-European setting. Furthermore, the EEU itself is damned by its lack of contiguous overland borders, which actually makes it far less effective than it normally would be, unless new states were added to it to form free-flowing supply lines to all EEU member-states.

HOWEVER it does have potential for global influence, given current dissatisfaction by certain parties, regarding trade with the west and the rise of China. That certain party or parties consist of those nations such as Indonesia who are alienated by the US-dominated WTO and trade treaty groupings (TTIP, TPPA). If Indonesia were to join the EEU, it might actually give the EEU a greater boost towards doing what it ought to do. It would give Russia greater access to Indonesian markets, whilst Indonesia and Russia together could form a counterweight against American and Chinese economic hegemony. The EEU may also serve as an "escape hatch" for EU nations dissatisfied with the status quo or who feel increasingly alienated by the Western powers, most notably Greece, which has started becoming a simmering pot of anti-American, anti-Turkish and anti-German (in short anti-NATO) sentiments. Of equal interest to the EEU may also be Serbia.

HOWEVER, by all matters, the EEU's strongest link is also its weakest, and that is Russia. Only as long as Russia has any commercial interest for Indonesia would an EEU with Indonesia work out at all. Indeed, this has not been lost on Indonesia's leaders and there is news that Indonesia has begun putting out feelers to the EEU of late.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

Sri kandi said:


> haha, 2009 yunani masih dpt A- dari S&P......2010 collapse..so reliable rating.



Hahahaha ... Do you want to say that S&P is "wow ho..ho" company like your rating company ...Pefindo ...



kaka404 said:


> oh... sombody was talking about indonesian s&p rating... to troll??? 0_o
> hmm... probably on my blocked list..
> keep in mind that s&p ratings doesn't actually tell you which is better than which..
> for example
> Junk bonds are risky investments, but* they have speculative appeal* because they *offer much higher yields than bonds with higher credit ratings*. Investors demand that junk bonds pay higher yields as compensation for the risk of investing in them. If a junk bond manages to turn its financial performance around and has its credit rating upgraded, the investor may see a substantial appreciation in the bond’s price.



Country rating is very important for banks .. If your rating is JUNK .. the bank outside Indonesia should allocate more "credit provision" .. if they give credit to your country ... To mitigate this many banks don't want to give its credit directly to MNC subsidiaries in Indonesia .. but through its parent companies ... .

More important ... if your country rating is JUNK ... all of your corporates or companies will also be classified or rated as JUNK ...So, it will make them can't expand their business effciently because they have only a limited access to the world financial market ...


----------



## Boss Dragun

BRICSFTW said:


> Guys can you say something about this?How likley it is in your opinion?I can see a free trade deal like with Vietnam, but a full membership?
> 
> Intergovernmental Commission to Discuss Indonesia's EEU Participation
> 
> "The agenda of the intergovernmental commission meeting includes a number of important economic, trade and investment issues, including the possibility of Indonesia's participation in the EEU. Jakarta is strongly interested in joining this union, as it is an important potential market," Supriyadi told RIA Novosti in an interview published on Monday.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/politics/201610311046904542-indonesia-eeu-russia-trade/



yes it is.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...res-bid-to-forge-fta-with-eurasian-union.html

there are lots of economic news regarding both nations in just 3 days. some of these are : 

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...Offers-MalangSurabaya-Train-Project-to-Russia

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...ussia-Discuss-Marine-Investment-Opportunities

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107469/russia-explores-technology-projects-in-indonesia

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...orum-seeks-to-bridge-economic-information-gap

tbh, this is nothing new. we've been with Russia since the old soviet era. nowadays the relations of both countries are getting stronger militarily and economically. also, this is good chance for us to reach non-traditional market such as Kazakhstan and Belarus via EEU. but of course the main target is always to step up economic projects with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

OIL REPORT | Mon Oct 31, 2016 | 12:49pm GMT
*Qatar's Nebras says to buy Engie's stake in Indonesia's Paiton*
*Reuters*
By Tom Finn | DOHA




(Photo by Nikkei Asia)

Oct 31 *Qatar's Nebras Power plans to acquire a 35.5 percent stake held by French utility Engie in Indonesia's largest independent power producer PT Paiton Energy by the end of 2016*, the CEO of Nebras said on Monday.

The Qatari infrastructure investment firm, 60 percent owned owned by Qatar Electricity and Water, with the remainder split between Qatar Petroleum and Qatar Holding, said in February it planned to acquire the stake in PT Paiton.

*Engie currently has a 40.5 percent stake, with the remainder held by Japan's Mitsui, Tokyo Electric Power, and Indonesia's PT Batu Hitam, according to Engie's website.*

"The Paiton project we are in the process of closing now. We are targeting the end of this year," Khalid Jolo told Reuters.

Jolo declined to comment on the value of the stake but *Nebras Power's chairman, Fahad al-Mohannadi, told state news agency QNA in October that it planned to invest $1.35 billion in Indonesia's Paiton project for producing electricity.*

Qatar, the world's biggest liquefied natural gas producer, founded Nebras in 2014 as a $1 billion investment arm to add foreign power and water assets to stakes it already had in businesses from Volkswagen to Harrods department store in London.

It has invested in solar power projects in Jordan and acquired a stake in the Oman-based Phoenix Power Company.

Nebras is studying the feasibility of building a power plant in Senegal, Jolo said. "We are trying to develop a project there. Once it [the feasability studies] are approved we'll go ahead with that project," he said.

*Jolo said Nebras would decide by 2017 whether to invest in a 500 megawatts natural gas-fired power plant that it said last year it was considering building with Indonesian utility PT PLN (Persero).* (Editing by William Hardy)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/paiton-ma-nebras-idUKL8N1D12GC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

*Len KA Signalling Products Export to Bangladesh*

Struggle PT Len Industri (Persero) entered the urban transport market started to bear fruit. It is characterized by trustworthiness Len to work on development projects APMS ( _Automated People Mover System_ ) and LRT ( _Light Rail Transit_ ), where for the LRT alone there are three projects include: LRT Jakarta Corridor 1 (Velodrome - Kelapa Gading), LRT Jabodebek Cross 1-3, and South Sumatra Province LRT linking Baharudin Sultan Mahmud II with Jakabaring Stadium.



Len, through its subsidiary PT Len Railway Systems (LRS) along Biswas Construction signed a lucrative job for 1.5 years City Line railway signaling modifications to Joydebpur Ishurdi, Bangladesh. The signing was done by Dewayana Agung Nugroho, Director of LRS and Muhammad Afsar Ali, Managing Director Biswas Construction at the Hotel Savoy Homann Bandung on Thursday, October 20, 2016.



LRS signed a contract with one of the local companies that have won the tender work in Bangladesh with Bangladesh Railway (Regulator and the owner Facilities and Railway Infrastructure in Bangladesh) as the owner of the work. In this case the LRS will make modifications to the railway signaling system that has interlocking types of VPI.

Len signaling standard product brand like _Control Console (VDU / LCP),_ signal lights LED, _Main Distribution Panel_ and others have been ready to be _exported_ to the country "Land of Bengal" of more than 140 million inhabitants. For this project Len would have the support of Alstom Transport Indonesia. This job also will be a _First Entry_ for Len to be able to work on other signaling projects in Bangladesh.



Len achieve the company's performance in 2015 was quite good with revenues of Rp.2,24 Trillion ( _audited_), 33.5% of them from the business of railway transportation. The revenues exceeded the prior year revenues amounted Rp.2,1 Trillion Trillion Rp.2,39 income target in 2016.

sumber website pt len

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia becomes first to invest in Russian aviation company*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 16:58 WIB | 232 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia became the first foreign country to invest in Rusnano, the Russian nanotechnology developing company, with a value of US$30 million for the initial phase of a total amount of $100 million.

A statement from the Russia-Indonesia Business Council received by ANTARA here on Thursday said that the Russian nanotechnology company and Indonesian infrastructure company, PT Wijaya Infrastructure Indonesia, signed an agreement to establish the International Aerospace Foundation (IASF).

The agreement was made at the annual Indonesia-Russia Business Forum on October 31, 2016, in Jakarta.

The document paper was signed by Rusnanos Investment Director Dmitry Pimkin and President Director of PT Wijaya Infrastructure Indonesia, Didie Soewondho, who is also the Chairman of the Indonesia-Russia Business Council.

"It is important that most Russian companies, which are interested in working in Indonesia, already have local partners or are in the process of selection," the CEO of Russian-Indonesian Business Council, Mikhail Kuritsyn, said.

After the completion of the investment, the funds will be used within five years for the development of navigation systems and satellite communication systems, the manufacture of new materials and components for satellites, aircraft and production and other related economic sectors.

The Russia-Indonesia Business Forum was attended by the Russian Federation Minister of Industry and Trade, Denis Manturov; the Indonesian Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Susi Pudjiastuti; the Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Darmin Nasution; and the Russian Federation Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary to Indonesia, Mikhail Galuzin.

The forum was participated by 150 delegates from Indonesian companies and 100 representatives from Russian companies, including Russian Railways, United Shipbuilding Corporation, Rosneft, Rusal, Rusnano and Rostech.

The Russia-Indonesia Business Council is a non-governmental organization which was established to bring together Russian and Indonesian businesses.

Its main mission was to develop a mutually beneficial business relationship in order to strengthen and expand economic trade, investment and scientific cooperation between the two countries.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia one of safest nations: Greek minister*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 16:05 WIB | 429 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is one of the safest nations in the world, according to Greek Defense Minister Panos Kammenos.

"For us, Indonesia is one of the safest nations," Kammenos said after a courtesy call on Vice President Jusuf Kalla here on Thursday.

Witnessing the conducive security situation, the Greek minister said he did not hesitate to invite investors from his country to invest in Indonesia.

"We also open the door for Indonesia and the Asian markets," Kammenos said at the office of the vice president at the Presidential Palace complex.

He said he looked to Indonesia as one of the most populous countries in the world that is strategic for Greece.

According to him, the cooperation between Indonesia and Greece is not only in the field of defense and security but also in business and agriculture.

"Indonesia and Greece had also signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in the agricultural sector," Kammenos said.

At the meeting with Kalla, he also expressed the desire of his country to cooperate with Indonesia in the field of tourism.

The diplomatic relations between Indonesia and Greece was established in 1960; however, it was not until the 1990s that both the nations finally established resident ambassadors and embassies in each respective country.

The embassy of Indonesia in Athens was opened in 1994, while the embassy of Greece in Jakarta was opened in 1997.

A few dozen Greeks reside in Indonesia, mostly in Jakarta and Bali, and most of them are freelance professionals.

Indonesia and Greece share similarities too; both are democratic and archipelagic nations and both possess notable archaeological sites.

Therefore, in addition to the cooperation in politics, maritime transportation and shipping, other potential areas to be explored include culture and tourism industry.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107546/indonesia-one-of-safest-nations-greek-minister

*Minister wants increase in exports of motorcycles*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 15:59 WIB | 391 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The countrys motorcycle industry has recorded a leapfrogging increase in production over the past several years, but the industry is still a minor player in export, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto has said. 

"The countrys production of motorcycles has increased 800 percent in the past three years but exports averaged only 300,000 units year," the minister said here on Thursday.

Motorcycle sales in Indonesia averaged 6 million units a year that means exports are only 5 percent of the domestic sales, he said.

Airlangga said currently the country had 90 million units of motorcycle on the street or more than one third of the population of around 250 million.

The number shows that motorcycles have become the main alternative of public transport in the country, he said. 

Growing demand for transport service has contributed to the expansion of motor vehicle industry including motorcycle industry in the country, he said. 

In the past five years , motorcycle industry in Indonesia has grown significantly with production averaging more than 7 million units per year. 

The industry ministry said it is optimistic the rising trend would continue in the coming several years. 

Airlangga said with the increase, the countrys position as the third largest producer of motorcycle in the world after China and India would not change. 

He said motorcycle industrialists need to expand research and development to keep pace with the market requirement domestically and internationally.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107544/minister-wants-increase-in-exports-of-motorcycles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Russia establish reinsurance agreement*
Jumat, 4 November 2016 01:10 WIB | 605 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Russian Agency for Export Credit and Investment Insurance (EXIAR) and the Indonesian Insurance Institute, PT Asuransi Asei Indonesia (ASEI RE), have signed a reinsurance agreement at the annual Russia-Indonesia Business Forum in Jakarta.

A statement from the Russia-Indonesia Business Council received by ANTARA here on Thursday said that the agreement was signed by Aleksey Tyupanov, the EXIARs Director General, who is also the Director of Russian Export Center, and Eko Santoso, the Director of Asuransi ASEI Indonesia, at the forum held on October 31, 2016.

This agreement provides insurance support for Russian and Indonesian companies that are involved in joint projects.

In addition, the agreement provides mutual insurance for exporters of both countries through a risk-sharing mechanism.

The establishment of risk-sharing platform serves as an encouragement for carrying out projects in economic sectors and strengthening trade and economic relations between Russia and Indonesia.

The Russia-Indonesia Business Forum was attended by the Russian Federation Minister of Industry and Trade, Denis Manturov; the Indonesian Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Susi Pudjiastuti; the Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Darmin Nasution; and the Russian Federation Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary to Indonesia, Mikhail Galuzin.

The forum was participated by 150 delegates from Indonesian companies and 100 representatives from Russian companies, including Russian Railways, United Shipbuilding Corporation, Rosneft, Rusal, Rusnano and Rostech.

The Russia-Indonesia Business Council is a non-governmental organization which was established to bring together Russian and Indonesian businesses.

Its main mission is to develop a mutually beneficial business relationship in order to strengthen and expand economic trade, investment and scientific cooperation between the two countries.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107565/indonesia-russia-establish-reinsurance-agreement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta, November 4th, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


>



well considering the number of Jakarta population of around 12 million, this gathering crowd is actually small in number


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Indonesia President: Political Meddling Behind Jakarta Clash*
Religion vs Politics
http://abcnews.go.com/International...capital-braces-big-blasphemy-protest-43294583


----------



## pr1v4t33r

long_ said:


> Religion vs Politics



Politics riding religious tension.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Boss Dragun

_some of compiled news with Australia. things seems to be going smooth with our southeastern neighbour._

*Indonesia, Australia discuss free trade agreement*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107612/indonesia-australia-discuss-free-trade-agreement

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Australian Minister of Trade, Tourism and Investment Steven Ciobo has met Indonesian Minister of Trade Enggartiasto Lukita in Australia on Sunday to discuss free trade agreements.

Press releases from the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade of Australia received by ANTARA here on Sunday said that Minister Enggartiasto is visiting Australia to discuss the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA-CEPA).

IA-CEPA will generate economic framework which is expected to make closer relations between Indonesia and Australia besides opening up markets and new opportunities for both countries.

According to Ciabo, the negotiations are going forward as the two countries continue to work to finalize the deal.

"Minister Lukita and I have agreed to make ambitious and high quality deals," Ciabo said, adding that the IA-CEPA can transform Australia and Indonesia economic partnership.

Indonesia is Australias important neighbor and great regional partner, with the value of two-way trade between Australia and Indonesia amounting to US$15 billion in 2015, Ciabo noted.

"IA-CEPA will bring our economies closer and allow Australian and Indonesian businesses to take advantages," he said.

IA-CEPA will create business opportunities for Australia and Indonesia to jointly work on those opportunities that will continue to develop in the future.



*Indonesia, Australia cooperate on gold mining*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107611/indonesia-australia-cooperate-on-gold-mining

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias state-owned mining enterprise PT ANTAM and Australian mining company Newcrest Mining Ltd. have established a strategic alliance to explore gold and copper in some areas in Indonesia.

A statement from the Australian Embassy in Jakarta received by ANTARA here on Sunday said the document on the strategic alliance was signed in front of Indonesian Minister of Trade Enggartiasto Lukita and Indonesian Head of Investment Coordinating Agency Thomas Lembong in Sidney.

According to the statement,the signing showed the increase in the two companies cooperation. 

Australian Ambassador to Indonesia Paul Grigson who attended the signing welcomed the cooperation.

"The investment in both directions is a recognition that both countries have a lot of potentials to be offered to one another," he said.

Economic issues have been put forward in bilateral relations between the two countries by reviving the Indonesia Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership (IACEPA) negotiations at the beginning of this year.

"More investments mean common prosperity," the ambassador said, adding that the increasing investment will create more jobs for people of both countries.

The cooperation on gold and copper mining has been established by the two companies since last year in the form of a preliminary study conducted at the end of 2015.

The preliminary study was then followed by a joint exploration in Indonesia.

ANTAMs operation areas spread across Indonesia. Ativities of the state-owned enterprise (SOE) include exploration, mining, processing and marketing of nickel ore, ferronickel, gold, silver, bauxite and coal.

Given the extent of mining concessions and the large amount of reserves and mining resources, ANTAM forms several joint ventures with international partners.

Newcrest is an old investor in Indonesia, which has earlier worked together with ANTAM in Gosowong gold mining in North Halmahera, North Maluku, through a joint venture company named PT Nusa Halmahera Minerals (PTNHM).

Meanwhile, Lembong described the alliance as a model for a strategic partnership between Australia and Indonesia.



*Australia leads top ten sources of tourist arrivals in Bali*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107614/australia-leads-top-ten-sources-of-tourist-arrivals-in-bali

Denpasar, Bali (ANTARA News) - Australia led the ten top sources of tourist arrivals in the resort island of Bali in the January-September 2016 period, an official said.

"The number of Australian tourists visiting Bali in the first nine months of this year reached 850,326, up 16.85 percent from 727,678 in the same period last year," chief of the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) Office in Bali, Adi Nugroho said here on Sunday.

Most of the Australian tourists traveled to Bali by direct flights. Only 18,554 of them went to the island by cruise liner.

More and more Australians visited Bali as they regarded it as their "second home", he said.

Australia contributed 23.36 percent of the overall tourist arrivals in Bali at 3.63 million over the period, up 21.69 percent compared to the same period last year when the figure was recorded at 2.99 million.

Adi Nugroho said nine of the ten top sources of tourist arrivals in bali saw a significant increase in the number of tourist arrivals in Bali. Only the number of Malaysian tourists fell 6.64 percent to 138,203 from 138,203.

Meanwhile, China occupied the second place with 35.84 percent of the total budget fund.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Bright Indonesia program set Papua, W. Papua as priorities*
*



*
Power source: A state electricity firm PLN technician inspects equipment at the Mampang Dua power relay station in Jakarta. Indonesia expects to increase its electrification rate to 97 percent by 2019 from 85 percent last year. (Antara/Widodo S. Jusuf)

The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry and state-owned electricity company PLN are working to jointly map electricity needs in Papua and West Papua provinces in an effort to realize the ministry’s Indonesia Terang (Bright Indonesia) project by 2019.

The ministry’s new and renewable energy director general, Rida Mulyana, said on Tuesday the mapping would help both entities set priorities in the procurement of electricity in the easternmost provinces

“We have done a lot of studies and held discussions with PLN in both provinces. After the mapping, we will immediately procure electricity there,” he said.

With the program, Indonesia expects to increase its electrification rate to 97 percent over the next three years from 85 percent in 2015.

Currently, Papua’s electrification ratio is only 45.93 percent while West Papua’s is 82.7 percent.

While working for Papua and West Papua, Rida said the ministry and PLN were also studying other provinces as previously planned in the Bright Indonesia program. The program previously stalled for months due to budget cuts in the revised 2016 state budget, as well as a Cabinet reshuffle, which saw a change in the position of energy and mineral resources minister from Sudirman Said to Ignasius Djonan.

However, Rida ensured that the ministry would continue the program, which is expected to electrify 12,659 remote villages, mostly in eastern Indonesia, through new and renewable energy sources. Aside from Papua and West Papua, electricity will be procured for Maluku, West Maluku, East Nusa Tenggara and West Nusa Tenggara, as stipulated in the latest plan. *(adt/hwa)*

*Indonesia eyes electricity exports to neighboring countries*
*



*
Indonesia plans to sell electricity to Malaysia, Thailand and Singapore as the government is targeting greater profitability from several coal mine-mouth power plants that are anticipated to soon be completed in Sumatra.

National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) head Bambang Brodjonegoro said the plan was feasible as the power plants would have excess capacity.

"We can sell the electricity abroad via underwater cables," the former finance minister said during the ASEAN G2B Infrastructure Investment Forum in Jakarta on Tuesday.

Bambang said electricity demands were huge in peninsular Malaysia and southern Thailand, where Indonesia could meet those demands at competitive prices.

"As long as Sumatra’s electricity needs are fulfilled, we can export the excess capacity," he added.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration is targeting to complete its ongoing 35,000 megawatt (MW) electricity procurement program by 2019. Of the target, 7,800 MW will be supplied from mine-mouth power plants. *(hwa)*

*Indonesia Becomes Model for Terrorism Prevention



*
*TEMPO.CO, Jakarta* - Indonesia has become a model for other countries in preventing and handling terrorism, Deputy Foreign Affairs Minister Mohammad Fachir has said.

"Indonesia has numerous experiences in handling and preventing terrorism cases," the deputy minister said at the sidelines of ASEAN-UN: Regional Dialogue III on Political-Security Cooperation seminar on Tuesday.

At the event, the ASEAN and the United Nations (UN) member countries discussed conflict management and diplomacy.

The seminar is aimed to establish awareness of international people on terrorism threats, according to Fachir.

"Indonesia has shared experiences in preventing and resolving conflicts through cultural approach and repressive ways," he noted.

One of the terrorism cases in Indonesia was the Jakarta bombing in early 2016.

"Indonesia has been considered successful in handling the case so quickly and encouraging people not to be afraid of terrorism," Fachir said.

The UN is synergizing its action plan on terrorism prevention with the ASEANs mechanisms, he added at the seminar.

*ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

THURSDAY, 10 NOVEMBER, 2016 | 06:30 WIB

Trump to Seek Indonesia`s Agreement on Trade Commitments

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The US President Elect Donald Trump will want Indonesia to agree to ratify international trade commitments including APEC and the Indonesia-US Strategic Partnership.

"Donald Trump will be interested in making investments in the infrastructure sector, including air, land and sea ports, especially investments that have the potential to lessen the influence of the Peoples Republic of China in South-East Asia," international relations observer from Padjajaran University, Teuku Rezasyah, told ANTARA News in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Teuku Rezasyah added that Donald Trump will potentially urge Indonesia to explain the Free-Active policy adopted by the country in the context of the rivalry between the US and China.

"Considering the importance of investment and trade security, Trump is likely to understand the challenges faced by Indonesia in following human rights principles in the country," he noted.

Republican Donald Trump won over his rival Hillary Clinton, the candidate of the Democratic Party.

Trump was elected as the 45th US President with total electoral votes far above Hillary Clintons.

His victory came as a shock since most surveys had predicted that Hillary Clinton would win the US Presidential contest.

*ANTARA/tempo.co*


----------



## skyhigh88

Kalazan said:


> THURSDAY, 10 NOVEMBER, 2016 | 06:30 WIB
> 
> Trump to Seek Indonesia`s Agreement on Trade Commitments



Ane kira dia ngomong beneran.. trnyata dari pengamat.. 

But at least kita punya SetNov dkk, yg udah bantuin Trump kampanye.. Jadi bisa hubungan bagus lah wkwkwkw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

skyhigh88 said:


> Ane kira dia ngomong beneran.. trnyata dari pengamat..
> 
> But at least kita punya SetNov dkk, yg udah bantuin Trump kampanye.. Jadi bisa hubungan bagus lah wkwkwkw



Like this one too...anythinglah yang penting Indo makin makmur... 

*Cerita Hary Tanoe Yakinkan Trump Investasi di Indonesia*




CEO MNC Group Hary Tanoesoedibjo dan Donald Trump. (Foto: Okezone)


Pada 2015, Trump memutuskan masuk ke industri perhotelan untuk pertama kalinya di pasar Asia melalui PT MNC Land Tbk, anak usaha MNC Group.

Meski sudah mendapati kesepakatan, namun Hary Tanoe mengaku tidak mudah meyakinkan Donald Trump, sebagai investor asing untuk menanamkan modalnya di Indonesia. Sebab, ketidakpastian aturan di Indonesia disebut menjadi salah satu faktor penghambat minat investor.

"Tantangannya bagaimana meyakinkan mereka. Mungkin kita bisa meyakinkan tapi mereka enggak yakin dengan Indonesia. Jadi bagaimana kita yakinkan bukan hanya terhadap kita tapi juga negara kita. Kepastian aturan negara Indonesia itu jadi tantangan," ujar Hary Tanoe kala itu.

Selain di Bali, rencananya resor yang sama juga akan di bangun di Lido, Sukabumi, Jawa Barat. Trump Hotel Collection dan MNC Grup telah sepakat untuk bekerja sama membangun kawasan wisata (_theme park_) tereintegrasi berkelas dunia pertama kalinya di Indonesia.

Hary Tanoe menambahkan, pada dasarnya membutuhkan waktu. Terlebih lagi akan ada pengembangan wilayah yang dari 2.000 ha menjadi 3.000 ha. Adapun progres kedua proyek yang dimulai pada 2015 tersebut masih sesuai _on track, _sehingga diperkirakan penyelesaiannya sesuai jadwal yakni pada 2018.

"Progresnya jalan, proyek seperti itu membutuhkan waktu. Mungkin 2-3 tahun lah selesai," terang Hary Tanoe.* (mrt)*

*(rhs)

okezone*


----------



## patu

skyhigh88 said:


> Ane kira dia ngomong beneran.. trnyata dari pengamat..
> 
> But at least kita punya SetNov dkk, yg udah bantuin Trump kampanye.. Jadi bisa hubungan bagus lah wkwkwkw


Yeah we had them(?)
He he....


----------



## CountStrike

*RI’s exim bank forges ties to drive exports*

Prima Wirayani
The Jakarta Post

Nusa Dua, Bali | Thu, November 10 2016 | 09:13 am


The Indonesian Export Financing Agency (LPEI), also known as Indonesia Eximbank, has forged ties with Asian export import (exim) banks in an attempt to boost Indonesia’s sluggish exports. 

It signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with nine members of the Asian Exim Banks Forum (AEBF) during the 22nd AEBF Annual Meeting on Wednesday.

The nine banks hailed from Australia, China, India, Japan, South Korea, Malaysia, the Philippines, Thailand and Turkey.

Vietnam is the only country that has yet to sign the MoU, but has expressed support and willingness to do so, Indonesia Eximbank CEO Ngalim Sawega said. The MoU will be an umbrella agreement for more bilateral cooperation between the countries.

At the same time, Indonesia Eximbank also inked bilateral agreements with five exim banks — from Japan, Thailand, China, the Philippines and Africa. 

Africa’s exim bank, which consists of 42 African countries with Nigeria holding the largest stake, is an invitee at the annual meeting.

The cooperation will take the form of financing, including by bridging Indonesian businesses with financing firms in the partner countries. 

For instance, Indonesia Eximbank could transfer sharia finance knowledge to Africa’s exim bank, while the latter could commit to taking over political risks for Indonesian businesses in African countries. 

Ngalim said such an assurance would make Indonesia Eximbank more comfortable in financing businesses related to African countries. More detailed bilateral agreements with Egypt and Nigeria are currently in the pipeline.

He expressed hope that the cooperation could be implemented as soon as possible, adding that the signatories had agreed to form a task force for faster implementation.

“We have to think out of the box amid this gloomy global economy and trade situation. One way is to boost trade among Asian Exim Banks Forum member countries.”

The export value of the 11 member countries reached US$4.8 trillion, almost 30 percent of total global exports, in 2015, the International Monetary Fund’s (IMF) trade statistics showed.

Indonesia is struggling with sluggish exports and imports. Non-oil and gas exports fell 6.1 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the first nine months, while non-oil and gas imports dropped 4.1 percent yoy, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

When exports and imports deteriorate, the contribution of an exim bank is required and it cannot do business as usual, claimed Deputy Finance Minister Mardiasmo.

“The government has assigned the exim bank to provide financing, guarantees and insurance services for projects that are difficult to implement, but are important to support the country’s development,” he said.

The government, he added, provided support to exporters to open new markets and to export-oriented businesses, which are facing a slowdown due to the dim global economy.

Indonesia Eximbank aims to boost its export financing by 14 percent to 15 percent next year. In 2016, it hopes to disburse Rp 90 trillion (US$6.88 billion) of financing. Almost 95 percent of the figure has been channeled so far.

The Jakarta Post


----------



## skyhigh88

*MARKETS STOCKS IPOS*
*Indonesia’s Sinar Mas Plans Big Singapore IPO for Power Assets*
Company is planning to raise between $600 million and $800 million






If Sinar Mas succeeds in raising $800 million, the offering would be the biggest to launch in Singapore since May 2013. PHOTO: REUTERS
By ALEC MACFARLANE in Hong Kong and P.R. VENKAT in Singapore
Updated Nov. 10, 2016 8:20 a.m. ET
0 COMMENTS

A conglomerate controlled by *one of Indonesia’s wealthiest families is planning to list power assets in an initial public offering of up to $800 million in Singapore*, in what could be the city’s biggest IPO in four years.

Jakarta-based Sinar Mas Group, the Widjaja family’s energy-to-banking conglomerate, is planning to bundle the assets into a business trust and sell units in the trust to the public in the first half of 2017, according to people familiar with the matter. Business trusts, a popular structure among investors in Singapore, provide a hefty dividend for yield-hungry investors.

The company has hired Credit Suisse Group AG and Nomura Holdings Inc. to handle the IPO, the people said.

*Sinar Mas is planning to raise between $600 million and $800 million from the sale and bankers have already started gauging appetite for the offering from investors*, one of the people said. A final decision hasn’t been made on which of its assets will be included in the deal, one of the people said.

*An IPO is one of the options the company is considering to expand its power plants,* Gandi Sulistiyanto, a managing director at Sinar Mas, told The Wall Street Journal. *This is in order to participate in the Indonesian government’s plan to add 35,000 megawatts to the country’s power capacity by 2019*, he added.

*If Sinar Mas succeeds in raising $800 million, the offering would be the biggest to launch in Singapore since the May 2013 IPO of Asia Pay Television Trust*, an investment vehicle for cable-TV operator Taiwan Broadband Communications, which raised $824 million.

With interest rates globally at record lows, investors have been willing to buy into business-trust deals that offer high dividend yields. Singapore’s stock exchange is home to nearly 60 trusts, including real-estate investment trusts, with a combined market capitalization of about $71 billion. Some REITs now offer yields close to 7%, while business trusts mostly offer even higher yields.

Sinar Mas’s energy and infrastructure unit, PT Dian Swastatika Sentosa Tbk, has operations in power and steam generation, coal mining and chemical trading, among other activities. The unit is one of six run by the conglomerate, alongside its pulp and paper, agribusiness and food, financial services, real-estate development and telecommunications divisions.

—I Made Sentana contributed to this article

Write to Alec Macfarlane at Alec.Macfarlane@wsj.com and P.R. Venkat at venkat.pr@wsj.com

*http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesias-sinar-mas-plans-big-singapore-ipo-for-power-assets-1478776550*

Its good to see that the private sector is joining to support government's ambitious infra program!


----------



## acelaw

*Unemployment rate decrease in Jakarta*

Quote:




Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Central Bureau of Statistic (BPS) said Jakartas unemployment rate was 6.12 percent in August, 2016 or 1.11 percentage points lower than 7.23 percent a year earlier.

"In absolute term, the number of job seekers dropped 51,180 from 368,190 in August 2015 to 317,010 in the same month this year," BPS Chief Sri Santo Budi said in a news release here on Wednesday.

In August 2016, the number of labor force in the capital city was 5.18 million or an increase of 86,620 in a year from 5.09 million in August, 2015.
*Singaporean PM, President Jokowi to inaugurate Kendal Industrial Park*

Quote:




Singaporean Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong and President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo are set to inaugurate the Kendal Industrial Park in Central Java, a joint Indonesian-Singaporean project, next Monday.

"President Jokowi and Singapore’s prime minister will come here to inaugurate the park. The schedule has been set, and the ceremonial preparation is almost complete," Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said in a press statement released Thursday.

The park is a joint venture between Indonesian property giant PT Jababeka and Singaporean Sembawang Corporation (Sembcorp). While Jababeka is a specialist in industrial parks, Sembcorp has businesses in marine industries, energy and property.

*Airlangga said the 2,700-hectare industrial park already had 20 tenants with total investments of Rp 4.3 trillion (US$326.38 million). They will employ around 4,000 workers.*




Quote:
Originally Posted by *J.A.Setiawan* 





kemaren mampir...,Ini persiapannya..........





Tenda juga sudah siap...




*Indonesian govt allocates Rp187.5 billion for lake rehabilitation*

Quote:




Denpasar (ANTARA News) - The Directorate General of Water Resources of the Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing has allocated Rp187.5 billion to finance seven lake rehabilitation projects in 2016.

"In 2016, we have allocated Rp187.5 billion for the restoration of seven lakes, *namely Lake Toba in North Sumatra, Lake Tempe in South Sulawesi, Lake Maninjau in West Sumatra, Lake Rawapening in Central Java, Lake Tondano in North Sulawesi, Lake Limboto in Gorontalo, and Lake Singkarak in West Sumatra,"* Lolly Martina Martief, the operation, maintenance affairs director of the Directorate General of Natural Resources of the Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing, said here on Wednesday.

He said that the restoration works covered the dredging of lake sediment, the construction of lake dikes and lake zoning.

"This is important, because with the zoning of lakes and its borders, the water level could be determined and a spillway could be installed to adjust the height of the water level," he said.

Lolly said that the rehabilitation of the seven lakes will continue in 2017 with an additional fund allocation of Rp330 billion. The restoration of the seven priority lakes is one of the initiatives carried out by the Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing for the management of lakes in the country.


----------



## Nike

*Trump to seek Indonesia`s agreement on trade commitments*
Rabu, 9 November 2016 19:44 WIB | 1.625 Views





Donald Trump. (REUTERS/David Becker)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The US President Elect Donald Trump will want Indonesia to agree to ratify international trade commitments including APEC and the Indonesia-US Strategic Partnership.

"Donald Trump will be interested in making investments in the infrastructure sector, including air, land and sea ports, especially investments that have the potential to lessen the influence of the Peoples Republic of China in South-East Asia," international relations observer from Padjajaran University, Teuku Rezasyah, told ANTARA News in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Teuku Rezasyah added that Donald Trump will potentially urge Indonesia to explain the Free-Active policy adopted by the country in the context of the rivalry between the US and China.

"Considering the importance of investment and trade security, Trump is likely to understand the challenges faced by Indonesia in following human rights principles in the country," he noted.

Republican Donald Trump won over his rival Hillary Clinton, the candidate of the Democratic Party.

Trump was elected as the 45th US President with total electoral votes far above Hillary Clintons.

His victory came as a shock since most surveys had predicted that Hillary Clinton would win the US Presidential contest.
(Uu.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107712/trump-to-seek-indonesias-agreement-on-trade-commitments

*Indonesia, United States relations remain good: President Jokowi*
Rabu, 9 November 2016 19:38 WIB | 1.359 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf/P003)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The relations between Indonesia and the United States will remain good, irrespective of who wins the US presidential election, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated.

"Indonesia respects the electoral process in the United States," Jokowi said here on Wednesday. 

The president also lauded the choice of the American people.

"We should wait for the final calculations," the president counseled.

The new leader of the United States would not affect the good relations between Indonesia and the US that had been established over the years.

"Our relations will remain good, especially in trade and investment. The US is now the fifth-largest investing country in Indonesia," the president noted.

The BKPM data showed that the United States is categorized as a priority country for marketing investment in Indonesia. In 2015, the value of the United States investment in Indonesia had reached US$893.2 million, covering 261 projects, mostly in the mining sector.

The US investment commitment is recorded at US$4.8 billion across 76 projects.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/F001

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...states-relations-remain-good-president-jokowi


----------



## Nike

*Consistency in policy keeps economic growth in positive territory: Minister Sri Mulyani*
Rabu, 9 November 2016 14:13 WIB | 1.048 Views




Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said consistency in economic policy implementation was one factor sustaining the countrys economic growth amid the global economic slowdown.

Consistent policy to keep the momentum of economic growth is strong enough to save the country from the impact of external negative sentiment, the minister said.

Sri Mulyani appreciated the economic performance in the first nine months of the year when the country chalked up a growth of 5.04 percent year-on-year.

"The figure was relatively good compared with other developing economies," she said here on Tuesday.

Consistency in fiscal management and structural reform policy gave confidence for the business players in facing the global challenges, she said.

"The countrys state budget deficit is relative small in comparison with those of other emerging economies. Our macro economic performance, therefore, gives confidence that would reduce speculation and external negative sentiment," she said.

There are, however, a host of challenges to be met including the need to increase government consumption, which decreased in the third quarter of this year and gave less contribution to the economic growth , she said.

"The countrys economic growth was relatively quite good," she said although there were sectors that need serious addressing such as contraction in the government spending in the third quarter as a result of the revision of state budget.

"But it is seasonal that in the fourth quarter would be neutralized," she said.

Anther sector that needs attention is export performance which remains in the doldrums on weak demand amid the global slowdown, although the commodity prices began to pick up, she said.
(Uu.H-ASG/F001)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One of many face of public transportation in Jakarta today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian govt to give preference to Japan for semi-high speed train*
Sabtu, 12 November 2016 06:40 WIB | 831 Views




Minister Budi Karya Sumadi. (ANTARA/Hafidz Mubarak A.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government will give preference to Japan to build a Jakarta-Surabaya semi-high speed train project, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said.

"Japan will receive preference," he said after a coordination meeting at the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs here Friday (Nov. 11).

Despite receiving preference, Japan must continue to meet the qualifications set by the Indonesian government, Sumadi, one-time president director of state airport operator Angkasa Pura II, said.

He made it clear that at the coordination meeting with Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, National Development Planning Minister/National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Head Bambang Brodjonegoro and Finance Minister Sri Mulyani the government decided to expedite the construction of the semi-high speed train project.

The government will soon complete a plan for the construction of semi-high speed train line and will discuss it with Japan in the next few months, he said.

Meanwhile, Bambang said at the meeting the government still had to assess the semi-high speed train project.

"We are still discussing and whether the project will use an ordinary loan scheme, government project, or private sector participation scheme," he said.

_(Reported by Ade Irma Junida/Uu.S012/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...preference-to-japan-for-semi-high-speed-train

*PLN to resume work on 17 stalled power projects*
Sabtu, 12 November 2016 03:54 WIB | 866 Views




President Director of PT PLN (Persero) Sofyan Basir. (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias state power firm PT PLN (Persero) would resume work at 17 of the 34 power plant development projects that have remained stalled for the last seven to eight years, its president director, Sofyan Basir, has said.

The decision to resume the work was taken after the company evaluated all the projects in terms of location, audit and recalculation by experts.

"We will terminate some projects which do not have any possible solution, and resume 17 projects. Some projects involve legal and financial issues and we have to observe these locations one by one," Sofyan stated here on Friday.

The power plants was undertaken based on the Presidential Decree 4/2016 to expedite power infrastructure development by taking into account cost and benefit.

While budget for the projects would come from state-run companies and private firms that had won the bids, some of it would be covered by PLN.

"There are some state-owned companies. We will work in cooperation with them as also with PLNs subsidiaries to find solutions (to the issue of funding). The aim is not to earn profit but how to curb potential losses to minimum," he pointed out.

He expected that the PLN would need some Rp1 trillion (US$76 million) for the 17 power plant projects.

Previously, Sofyan had said the company could not resume development work on 12 of its 34 stalled power plant projects.

Work on project development was halted due to factors such as inaccurate planning or land. In some cases, land was unsuitable as it was either peat land or sites were too remote.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) disclosed that he would lodge a complaint with the Commission for Corruption Eradication (KPK) against executors of the projects, especially those which could not be resumed.

"Trillions of rupiahs worth of funds were involved, and it should not be allowed to happen anymore. I can see that one or two projects could not be continued because everything was already rusted. There has to be certainty about these projects," the president stressed.

_(Reported by Yashinta Difa/Uu.S022/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_


----------



## acelaw

*Jakarta Underconstruction Railways
All planned opening in 2018/2019*

*Jakarta MRT | Sumitomo | Japan*





*Jakarta LRT | INKA | Indonesia*





*Jakarta Airport Railway | Bombardier | Sweden*




*Jakarta Airport Inter-terminal Link | Woojin | South Korea*





*Jakarta-Bandung HSR | CSR | China*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Exports, Imports Grow in October, Their Best Month Since 2014

_Indonesia's exports and imports both increased in October after months of deterioration from a year earlier, the statistics bureau said on Tuesday (15/11). _






A Reuters poll had forecast growth for both exports and imports, following a long period in which both shrank on an annual basis.

The bureau said Indonesia exported $12.68 billion of products in October, up 4.60 percent from a year ago, versus the 4.29 percent growth expected in the poll. October's pace of growth was the strongest since August 2014.

Imports were $11.47 billion, up for the first time in 25 months, by 3.27 percent, and also the strongest since August 2014. The poll had forecast an increase of 4.90 percent. October's trade surplus was $1.21 billion, slightly smaller than September's revised $1.27 billion.

Low commodity prices have hurt Indonesia's export earnings for years, in turn affecting everything from company profits, government revenue and people's purchasing power.

Suhariyanto, the head of the statistics bureau, said the recent rise in prices of some of Indonesia's main commodities helped exports to recover.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-exports-imports-grow-october-best-month-since-2014/_


Indonesia Trade Surplus Totaled $1.21 Billion in October; Beating Forecast

Indonesia continued to book a healthy trade surplus in October thanks to a rebound in commodity prices, official data showed Tuesday.

The official Central Statistics Agency said the trade surplus was $1.21 billion in October, relatively steady compared with $1.22 billion a month earlier.

The statistics agency said exports rose 4.6% from a year ago, and 0.9% from a month earlier, to $12.68 billion on higher coal, rubber, and crude palm-oil prices.

Imports came in at $11.47 billion, rising 3.3% from a year earlier and 1.6% from September, the agency said. The increase was mainly driven by machinery and electrical appliance inward shipment, which rose 6.3% from a month earlier.

A healthy trade surplus will likely help keep Indonesia's current-account deficit at a sustainable level, supporting the rupiah before a possible U.S.Federal Reserve rate increase next month and at a time of global uncertainty after the victory of U.S. President-elect Donald Trump.

_http://www.nasdaq.com/article/indon...on-in-october-beating-forecast-20161115-00002_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

*IAEA assigns Indonesia to be plant breeding center*
15 November 2016 09:54 WIB

*Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) assigns the Indonesian National Nuclear Energy Agency (Batan) to be a radiation mutation plant breeding center in Southeast Asia region.

"IAEA has a huge attention to the mutation plant breeding, and therefore we assign Batan to be the center as it is highly skilled in that field," an IAEA representative, Stephen Nielen, said here on Monday.*

He hoped the assignment of Batan to be a center for radiation mutation plant breeding could be a way for technology transfer to the developing country.

The nuclear technology has been intensively applied in Indonesia by using the gamma ray.

The objective of the radiation mutation plant breeding is to fix the genetic characteristics in order to improve plants productivity and immunity to pests.

The radiation method has a significant advantage compared with other techniques because the breeds have various characteristics.

*"Batan has produced 22 rice varieties, ten soybean varieties, two varieties of green beans, three varieties of sorghum, and one variety of wheat," Batans head Djarot Wisnubroto pointed out.*

*Currently, the bean variety is being tested and assessed by a team of the Agricultural Ministry.

Meanwhile, the rice varieties have been planted in 24 provinces to support the governments national food self-sufficiency and the sorghum varieties have been apploied in several marginal and arid lands.

"Batan is also successful to improve local paddy plants genetic characteristics, including the age of harvesting, immunity and adaptability," Djarot said.*

*IAEA also considers Batans Isotope and Radiation Application Center has met international standards.*

Currently, Batan is providing a workshop on radiation mutation plant breeding to young researchers from Cambodia, Laos, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, and Tanzania.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107819/iaea-assigns-indonesia-to-be-plant-breeding-center

more work for BATAN
http://www.batan.go.id/index.php/en/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Mr.President at Garuda Maintenance Facility GMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda Indonesia named Most Improved Airline
_Garuda Indonesia has been named Most Improved Airline by AirlineRatings.com, an independent plane safety and product rating website, for its improvements in service and safety. _






AirlineRatings.com appears to have taken notice of the national flag carrier’s improvements over the last five years. Garuda has also refurbished its airplanes and been cleared to fly to Europe and the US. 

Garuda corporate communications vice president Benny S. Butarbutar said the award “reassures the hard work and process of improving Garuda services for its passengers”, as quoted by _kompas.com_ on Monday. “In fact, toward the future, this award will be a challenge that will have to be overcome with more innovations that will add value to Garuda Indonesia."

_- http://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2016/11/15/garuda-indonesia-named-most-improved-airline.html_
_- http://www.airlineratings.com/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia reaps rewards with prestigious honour*

_17 November 2016_






*Disaster tourism has become more common in Indonesia, where visitors are drawn to sites of earthquakes, floods and volcanic eruptions to witness the aftermath of catastrophes or simply do some soul-searching.*

Indonesia received a prestigious appreciation from China Travel and Leisure media, entitled The Famous Next Travel Destination Award.

The award was received by the ministry's secretary Ukus Kuswara and deputy assistant marketing development for Asia Pacific region Vincensius Jemadu in the 10th Anniversary China Travel and Leisure Award event held in Shanghai, China.

“The award is very meaningful as it was given by Chinese media which increasingly understand about the potentials of the new destinations or next destinations.

“The award gives us more confidence to welcome more visitors from China,” Ukus said in his remarks in the event as quoted by the statement.

Ukus added that the next destination award would be very useful for Indonesia as Indonesia has regarded China as one of the most potential markets in the nation's tourism sector.

As of September, Chinese visitors have lead the number of foreign tourists visiting Indonesia, surpassing those from Singapore, Malaysia, Australia, Japan and South Korea which have been dominating Indonesia's foreign visitors figure in the past, Ukus added. The award was based on tremendous figure of Chinese visitors coming to Indonesia throughout this year that apparently have shifted the domination of visitors from other countries, According to Ukus.

Besides that, the orchestrated effort conducted by Indonesian government to reform the tourism sector was also highly appreciated by the media, Ukus said.

Through reform movement in the sector, Indonesia's related ministries and agencies combine their strategic moves to enhance national tourism sector which has been declared as the nation's core business.

Among the moves were to simplify regulation for cruise ships and yachts to enter into the nation's waters, increasing number of countries included in free visa regime up to 169 at present and digitalizing the management in tourism sector.

To facilitate transport for foreign visitors, Indonesia also intensifies cooperation with foreign authorities related to direct flights from their airports to Indonesia's.

Tourism ministry also initiated 100 000 homestay program for locals residing around tour destination sites so as to create direct positive economy impacts of the tourism sector to the people. Indonesia has targeted 20 million foreign visitors by 2019, or double than 10 million ones it received last year.

The tourism sector is expected to earn more than $24-billion by 2019. To accomplish the target, government is now developing ten new tour destination sites across the archipelago nation, designed to par with resort island of Bali which has been favoured by foreign visitors.

*Xinhua*

http://www.iol.co.za/travel/indonesia-reaps-rewards-with-prestigious-honour-2090791

+++

*Indonesia markets fisheries products to US*

_17 November 2016





Prime commodities – Fishermen net shrimp and fish in shallow waters on a Banda Aceh beach in Aceh on Oct. 29. (Antara/Irwansyah Putra)_

The US has become a large potential market for Indonesia’s fisheries products, especially frozen prawns. As of October, Indonesia had exported 87.33 million kilograms of the product worth US$827.26 million to the country, an official has said.

“Frozen prawns are one of the important foreign exchange sources for Indonesia,” the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s fishery product safety and certification center head, Widodo Sumiyanto, told The Jakarta Post on Thursday.

He added that frozen prawns accounted for 62 percent of Indonesian fisheries products exported to the US in 2016. “Tuna ranks second,” said Widodo.

Citing data, he stated that 166 of 592 medium and large fish processing units in Indonesia processed frozen prawns, with the biggest units located in East Java, Jakarta, Lampung and Serang in Banten.

Separately, Indonesian Fisheries Product Processing and Marketing Association (AP5I) head Budhi Wibowo said annual exports of prawns by Indonesia to the US amounted to 115,000 tons — 20 percent of total US prawn imports, which reached 550,000 tons.

“This makes Indonesia rank second among the biggest prawn exporters to the US. It is also probable that this year, Indonesia will rank first,” Budhi told the Post.

“We have always produced and exported fisheries products that fulfill food safety standards adopted internationally,” he said.

Budhi added that based on his association’s data, the percentage of Indonesian prawns rejected by the US had continued to decline from year to year, reaching only around 0.05 percent of a total 115,000 tons of prawns exported to the country.

“Of a total 10,000 containers shipped to the US, only four containers were rejected, on average,” said Budhi. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/17/indonesia-markets-fisheries-products-to-us.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia on course to rice self-sufficiency after weathering slump caused by El Nino*
_November 17, 2016 13:30 SGT
By Bihu Ray_

After facing the brunt of El Nino, the warm sea current responsible for bringing dry spell in the equatorial Pacific region, farming situation in Indonesia seems to have eased off. 

The Southeast Asian nation has survived the unfavourable condition for the last one year and finally is able to produce enough rice, which is the country's staple, for the domestic market.

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said on Wednesday, while addressing people at the Army Strategic Reserves Command (Kostrad) headquarters in Cilodong, that the country's national rice stock has improved drastically. He said that this year Indonesia produced 1.98 million tonnes (till October) which is several notches higher than last year's production, which was at 1.03 million tonnes.

*This quantity of production also releases the country from the burden of import. Earlier Indonesia used to import tonnes of rice by year-end.*

"I can assure you that there will be no [rice] imports until the end of the year," said Jokowi attributing the achievement to favourable weather conditions, according to The Jakarta Post.

The news website also reported the government imported 425,000 tonnes of rice from Thailand and Vietnam through the State Logistics Agency (Bulog) in 2014.

*History of rice production*

*Indonesia is the world's third-largest rice producer, where approximately 77 percent of farmers cultivate the grain.* Moreover, the government has come up with several schemes, like Rice transmigration scheme, to secure production. However, rice production in the country is often hard hit by El Nino and sometimes soil erosion in higher slopes.

Other than a prolonged dry spell over the equatorial Pacific region, El Nino is also responsible for the reversal of wind pattern in the region, drought in Australia and unseasonal heavy rain in South America.

In 2014, when Jokowi was elected to power, he promised the public rice self-sufficiency by 2017. 

http://www.ibtimes.sg/indonesia-cou...after-weathering-slump-caused-by-el-nino-4750

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Revitalization progress of PLBN Entikong (Indonesia - Malaysia cross-border station)

_Inilah PLBN (Pos Lintas Batas Negara) di Entikong, Kalimantan Barat yang perkembangannya sudah 90% lebih. Dengan desain yang mengadopsi arsitektur lokal terutama dari kebudayaan Dayak, kemegahan PLBN Entikong yg dibangun WIKA ini sangat bisa dibanggakan sebagai beranda terdepan bangsa Indonesia. _










Before

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Private business debts continue to plunge: BI*
Sabtu, 19 November 2016 19:18 WIB | 838 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian central bank, Bank Indonesia (BI), has reported that private business debts dropped by 2.7 percent in the third quarter of 2016, compared to the same period of 2015 year-on-year (yoy).

The downward trend reflects a continuation of the 2.3 percent decline in the second semester of 2016.

External debts of the private sector at the end of the third quarter of 2016 were recorded at US$163.1 billion or about 50.1 percent of Indonesias total external debts valued at US$325.3 billion, according to a press statement of BI here on Saturday.

"Private sectors external debts went down 2.7 percent yoy in the third quarter of 2016, more than the decline in the previous quarter," Executive Director of BIs Communication Department, Tirta Segara, said.

He stated that most of the external debts of private businesses came from such fields as financial sector, processing industry, mining, electricity, gas and clean water.

These sectors accounted for 76.6 percent of the total external debts.

Compared with that in the second semester of 2016, the annual growth of external debt in processing industry, electricity, gas and clean water was slowing down. The same was true of the mining and financial sectors which remain stressed. The external debts of the government were US$162.2 billion or 49.9 percent of the total external debts. The governments foreign loans increased 20.8 percent yoy, higher than the 2016 second quarter growth of 17.9 percent yoy. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107899/private-business-debts-continue-to-plunge-bi


----------



## Nike

*Prambanan to launch Banyunibo kampong tourism promotion in December*
Minggu, 20 November 2016 19:30 WIB | 142 Views




Photo document of travelers visiting the temple Banyunibo in Bokoharjo, Sleman, Yogyakarta (DIY). Buddhist-style temple that has one main temple and six ancillary temple was built in the ninth century, and was rediscovered in 1940 and then completely refurbished in the parent section in 1978. (ANTARA/Aditya Pradana Putra)

Sleman (ANTARA News) - The Prambanan sub-district administration will launch Banyunibo kampong tourism promotion in Cepit, Bokoharjo village, Sleman District, Yogyakarta, on December 10, 2016.

"The launch will be highlighted with an exhibition promoting tourism potential of Prambanan sub-district," Prambanan Sub-district Head Abu Bakar said here, Sunday.

Among tourism attractions to be promoted are Banyunibo Temple and Banyunibo waterfall.

"There are many other cultural heritage sites such as the temples of Ijo, Barong, Banyunibo, Miri, and Boko Queen. Besides, there are many nature-based tourism destinations. Natural scenery seen from hilly area is also fantastic here," he noted.

"Spot Riyadi" tour agencys owner, Riyadi said the number of domestic and foreign tourists have increased significantly.

"We have operated since two years ago, and its always full particularly during fine weather as tourists want to enjoy views of sunset and sunrise," he said.
(Uu.F001)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...nyunibo-kampong-tourism-promotion-in-december

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia dominates China Open with two victories

_Indonesia gave a solid performance as two of its pairs took home titles at the China Open Super Series Premier badminton tournament in Fuzhou on Sunday._






_ Nailed it: Indonesian men’s doubles pair Marcus Fernaldi Gideon and Kevin Sanjaya Sukamuljo celebrate after winning 2016 China Open Super Series Premier badminton tournament title in Fuzhou, China, on Sunday. Marcus and Kevin outclassed Mathia Boe and Carsten Mogensen of Denmark 21-18, 22-20 to win the title. (Courtesy of PBSI/File) _

World number seven Marcus Fernaldi Gideon and Kevin Sanjaya Sukamuljo of Indonesia outwitted third-ranked Mathias Boe and Carsten Mogensen of Denmark 21-18, 22-20 in men’s doubles at the Haixia Olympic Sports Center.

Meanwhile, compatriots Tontowi Ahmad and Liliyana Natsir, the Rio Olympics gold medalist pair, outclassed world number 142 Zhang Nan and Li Yinhui 21-13, 22-24, 21-16 in the one hour and 14-minute showdown to secure the mixed doubles title.

The 2016 China Open title was the first super series premier title for young guns Marcus and Kevin this year.

“It feels wonderful to win [the super series premier tournament],” said 25-year-old Marcus.

“[The China Open] is our fourth title this year, after also winning the India Open Super Series and Australian Open Super Series, as well as two grand prix tournaments,” added Marcus, who felt overwhelmed with this year’s achievements following last year’s grand prix win.

Kevin said focusing on enjoying the game, instead of worrying about the result, was the key to the pair’s victory.

“It is important to do your best and enjoy the play. Overthinking would just bring us down because it would cause us to expect too much,” added the 21-year-old.

Hungry for more wins, Kevin said he and his partner were aiming for more titles in the future. “Step by step, we’ve collected titles. There are a lot more to come.”

For Marcus and Kevin, winning the title by beating Boe and Mogensen was sweet revenge as the Indonesians were beaten by the Danes in a rubber match at the 2015 Malaysia Open.

Meanwhile, for world number seven pair Tontowi and Liliyana, the 2016 China Open title was their second super series win this year and their first victory after August’s Rio Games.

In other courts, host shuttlers experienced humiliating losses against visitors.

Ranked sixth in the world, Jan O. Jorgensen of Denmark upset host world number two Chen Long in men’s singles. Jorgensen won 22-30, 21-13 for only his second victory over second-ranked Chen in 10 attempts, and his first since the 2014 Indonesian Open.

The Dane edged a nip-and-tuck first game, but after he hit the front at 4-3 in the second, he gunned to the title in just 46 minutes, reported AFP.

In women’s singles, Pusarla V. Shindhu of India, world number 11, knocked out world number nine Sun Yu 21-11, 17-21, 21-11 to earn the title.

Sixth seed Chang Ye-na and Lee So-hee of South Korea beat China’s Huang Dongping and Li Yinhui for the women’s doubles title.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/21/indonesia-dominates-china-open-with-two-victories.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Proposes ASEAN-Pacific Alliance Cooperation*
SUNDAY, 20 NOVEMBER, 2016 | 15:28 WIB
Tempo.co





TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - *Indonesia proposed a cooperation between ASEAN and Pacific Allience as an alternative to Trans-Pacific Partnership* (TPP) which was pioneered by a number of countries in Asia and Pacific.

*"If TTP does not pan out, why don’t we initiate a cooperation between ASEAN dan Pacific Alliance? That is better than TPP," Vice President Jusuf Kalla *said while attending APEC trade summit in Lima, Peru on Saturday (20/11 in Indonesian time).

*Members of Pacific Alliance are Mexico, Peru, Chile, and Colombia.* Out of the four countries, Colombia is the only country that is not a member of APEC. Meanwhile, Indonesia is not included as a member of TPP initiated by a number of Asia and Pacific countries.

In addition, TPP, established in 2013, begins to question the membership of The United States due to the new president, Donald Trump. However, Kalla stated that most countries believe that The United States will not change.

In the summit, Kalla had the opportunity to participate in the plenary of APEC Business Advisory Council (ABAC). Prior to the plenary, Indonesia along with China, New Zealand, and Brunei was entrusted to formulate empowerment programs for micro, small, and medium enterprises. In the forum, Indonesia also proposed product development trade, such as palm, rattan, coffee, and rubber to be equally treated as other products which are free from customs charges.

M IRFAN ILMIE | ANTARA

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/11/20/055821671/Indonesia-Proposes-ASEAN-Pacific-Alliance-Cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Indonesia proposed a cooperation between ASEAN and Pacific Allience as an alternative to Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) which was pioneered by a number of countries in Asia and Pacific. "If TTP does not pan out, why don’t we initiate a cooperation between ASEAN dan Pacific Alliance? That is better than TPP," Vice President Jusuf Kalla said while attending APEC trade summit in Lima, Peru on Saturday (20/11 in Indonesian time). Members of Pacific Alliance are Mexico, Peru, Chile, and Colombia. Out of the four countries, Colombia is the only



The real meat in TPP is US and Europe market. Without them there will be no feast.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Update on the revitalization of PLBN Motaain (Indonesia - Timor Leste) border-crossing station






















Before

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Apple to build research center in Indonesia next year

_JAKARTA, Nov. 24 (Xinhua) -- U.S. based technology firm, Apple Inc. will kick off construction of a research and development center in Indonesia next year, a minister disclosed here on Thursday._







That will be Apple's second research facility located outside the United States after it built the first one in Brazil, Indonesian Information Minister Rudiantara said.

The company will build the project in the country's capital of Jakarta and has mulled over several locations in the capital city, Rudiantara said.

"At the end of December, the company will decide the location of the project. So, next year, it will start constructing building and recruiting staffs," Rudiantara said.

The minister said that the firm had pledged its commitment to investing in Indonesia.

The minister expected the company to expand its project and investment to others places in the country.

Indonesia, an archipelago country, is one of the world's largest markets for mobile phones and other products of information technology.

 _http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-11/24/c_135856217.htm_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Google, Indonesia Near Tax Deal for $73 Million or Less*

_WSJ - 24/11/2016_

JAKARTA— Alphabet Inc.’s Google unit is nearing a settlement with Indonesian tax authorities for no more than $73 million, far less than Indonesia initially sought, a senior tax official said.

“Consider this tax amnesty for Google,” Muhammad Haniv, head of the tax office’s special-cases unit, said in an interview Wednesday.

If a settlement is reached, Google won’t be fined, he said, and will likely owe no more than 1 trillion rupiah in back taxes. In September the agency said Google owed up to five trillion rupiah in 2015 taxes and fines, a figure based on data from other government agencies about digital-ad revenue for the Indonesian market.

Google declined to comment but in the past has said it had paid all applicable taxes and was cooperating with the government.

President Joko Widodo’s government, looking to increase tax collection to fund his infrastructure program, has targeted multinational companies. In April, the tax agency said it would investigate foreign internet companies, alleging they had been underpaying for years.

In Google’s case, tax officials said the company treated its Indonesian unit as merely a promotional event organizer under the supervision of Google Asia Pacific, its regional headquarters in Singapore, which handles all contracts from Indonesian advertisers. Indonesian authorities assert that Google Asia Pacific pays the Indonesia unit’s expenses and adds 8% that is booked as the unit’s profit. Google has declined to comment.

Google and Facebook collected 70% of Indonesia’s total digital advertising revenue last year of $830 million, Indonesian tax officials say. Neither company has commented on the figures. In a joint research report this year with Singapore’s state investment firm Temasek, Google put Indonesia’s total digital-ad market in 2015 at $300 million.

While Indonesia is targeting multinationals on taxes, it is simultaneously wooing foreign investment by deregulating many sectors.

A tax amnesty rolled out earlier this year has brought in billions of dollars. And the government has said that it is considering cutting the corporate tax rate, currently 25%, to as low as 17%, matching neighboring Singapore. Indonesia’s economy is the largest in Southeast Asia, but Singapore is the popular regional hub for multinationals.

Google and the tax agency have been meeting since the September announcement. Google requested but didn’t get a meeting with Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati, people familiar with the matter said.

Google in January struck a tax deal with the U.K., agreeing to pay £130 million ($185 million) in back taxes and interest covering the years 2005 to 2015.

The company is in a nontax dispute with the European Union, whose antitrust regulator hit it with formal charges in July, pressing it to change the way it operates in areas including advertising and shopping. The company has defended its practices. The EU has also alleged that Google abuses its dominance with its mobile operating service Android, which the company has denied.

Write to Resty Woro Yuniar at restyworo.yuniar@wsj.com

http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-indonesia-close-to-tax-deal-for-73-million-or-less-1479974980

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*China highly dependent on Indonesian CPO*
Kamis, 24 November 2016 23:12 WIB | 1.982 Views




Photo illustration of farmers cultivate oil palm fruit. (ANTARA/Syifa Yulinnas)

Kuala Pembuang, Central Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - China is highly dependent on Indonesian crude palm oil (CPO) to meet its need for the commodity, an executive has said.

"Indonesia is very important for China since 70 percent of the CPO it needs is imported from Indonesia," Julong China Vice President Xu Yibing stated during a visit to Pembuang Hulu, Seruyan district, Central Kalimantan province, on Thursday.

Yibing informed that the five biggest Chinese importers of CPO are China National Cereal, Oils & Foodstuffs Holding Limited (Cofco), Tianjin Julong Group, Sinograin Oil Corporation, Yinzheng Fangshun Oils & Grains Industry Co ltd, and Wilmar Kerry Investment.

In all, the five companies import two million tons of CPO annually. Eighty percent of the CPO is imported from Indonesia, he pointed out.

Chinas Julong Group, which is one of the biggest CPO importers in China, has opened oil palm plantations in West Kalimantan and Sumatra.

As one of the biggest CPO-importing countries, China pays keen attention to the development of oil palm plantations in Indonesia. For its part, a delegation of Chinese CPO importers led by Yibing visited Seruyan to learn how oil palm plantations in Indonesia were being managed.

"China and Indonesia are facing similar issues in CPO production and environmental sphere. We hope we can learn much from Indonesia about how to manage oil palm plantations and can progress together," he noted.

Meanwhile, Seruyan district head Sudarsono underlined that the high demand for CPO in China has opened up an opportunity for oil palm growers in the district.

_(Reported by Fahrian Adriannoor/Uu.S012/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108033/china-highly-dependent-on-indonesian-cpo_

*President calls for serious effort to attract 10 million Chinese tourists*
Sabtu, 26 November 2016 01:20 WIB | 1.540 Views

Makassar, S Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has called for a serious effort to attract at least 10 million Chinese tourists to visit Indonesia per year.

"Some 150 million Chinese citizens travel abroad every year. Most of them travel to the US and Europe. I want some 10 million Chinese tourists to visit Indonesia," he said at a function to familiarize the public with the second phase of tax amnesty program here on Friday night.

The president said he has signed an agreement with the Chinese government related to Chinese tourists visit to Indonesia.

"The agreement has been in place. We only prepare flights from China to Indonesia. If the flights are already there, the target of attracting 20 million tourists can be achieved in 2019," he said.

The government is developing 10 key tourist destinations expected to attract more tourists, he said.

"The target of tourist arrivals two years ago was 9 million. We want to increase the target to 20 million in 2019 by all available means including improving our positioning, diversifying products, and building brands," he said.

To achieve the target, the government continued to carry out tourism promotion in major cities abroad, he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...effort-to-attract-10-million-chinese-tourists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President vows to cut tax on MSMEs to 0.25 percent*
Minggu, 27 November 2016 09:39 WIB | 1.168 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has vowed to slash the tax on micro small and medium enterprises (MSMEs) from 1 percent to 0.25 percent.

The president wished to cut the tax in response to a request from MSMEs, which considered the tax burdensome, Minister for Cooperatives and Small and Medium Businesses Puspayoga said, after accompanying 31 SMEs during a meeting with the president at the Merdeka Palace, here on Friday.

"The president has agreed to the request. Hopefully, the regulation to that effect could be revised next week so that the tax will no longer stand at 1 percent," he said.

In addition, he will also lower the tariff of redemption money from SMEs taking part in the tax amnesty program, he stressed.

The tariff of redemption money for SMEs declaring their wealth of up to Rp10 billion will remain subject to a redemption tariff of 0.5 percent, he added.

He pointed out that the government is also considering lowering the 2 percent redemption tariff for SMEs declaring wealth of above Rp10 billion. 

"The tariff for corporate taxpayer currently reaches 0.5 percent. But the tariff for personal taxpayer must not be 2 percent. It is burdensome. We propose it at 0.5 percent. The president has responded to it and has informed it to the director general of taxation," he remarked.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108058/president-vows-to-cut-tax-on-msmes-to-025-percent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samudro_JOY

*SOE visit to Siemens factory in Cilegon *
Tuesday, Nov 29, 2016 

Having signed a Letter of Intent (LoI) on 7 September 2016 and, recently Some 10 *delegates SOE from PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) and PT Pindad (Persero)* visited the factory of PT Siemens Indonesia for the fabrication of components production facility in Cilegon, Banten.

Through this visit, Siemens Indonesia introduced a wide variety of production systems such as checking quality, welding process and manufacturing process applications.

"We hope that the* collaboration between Siemens with various state-owned companies will be able to contribute to a crash program 35 GW*. A visit to our production facilities in Cilegon to provide a picture directly as well as references to the development of national capacity in the energy sector, "said Christof CICHON, General Manager of PT Siemens Indonesia Cilegon plant.

The signing of the LoI between Siemens and three SOE aims to manufacture gas turbine packages to support various power projects in Indonesia with PLN. Siemens with Barata will work together to develop a supply chain in Indonesia is more reliable and competitive for gas turbine packages.

*Cooperation with PT PAL* not only for the scope of the* manufacturing and design of gas turbine* part of the package, but also includes *gas turbine package assembly in Indonesia*. Through this collaboration, state-owned companies will be collaborating with Siemens to increase the use of DCL on Siemens gas turbines up to 65%.

"We highly appreciate the opportunity to visit the production facilities of Siemens and sharing of knowledge that became the reference for use in projects in the future," said Handoko Sulistyo, chairman of the delegation on this visit at the same time Engineer Manager at PT Barata Indonesia. 

youroilandgasnews()com/soe+visit+to+siemens+factory+in+cilegon_138558.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

are this means someday Indonesia will be capable to assembling and designing our own gas turbine engine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

*Commentary: Jakarta, the Next Tech Hub We Can't Ignore*





Go-Jek, the app-based ride-hailing service, is Indonesia's first local startup to achieve unicorn status — a start-up company valued at over $1 billion — after being valued at approximately $1.3 billion.

Go-Jek has become a household name in Indonesia with a fleet of motorcycle taxis offering a variety of on-demand services including transport and food delivery.

The company's latest valuation has now publicly proven there are billion dollar opportunities in Indonesia.

Quoting Hugh Harsono’s post on Tech Crunch, "Indonesia presents many opportunities for e-commerce among other emerging Asian economies, with current projections putting this archipelago nation’s e-market at $130 billion by 2020 [coming third behind China and India]."

There is no doubt Indonesia presents an abundance of investment opportunities, especially in technology. But, why does Indonesia, especially Jakarta, have the potential to be a regional technology hub?

Jakarta is the largest metropolitan area in Southeast Asia, with around 10 million people residing in the city, and 30 million in Greater Jakarta.

Greater Jakarta alone, is as big as Malaysia, or five times bigger than Singapore and four times larger than New York City in terms of population. Jakarta is the epicenter for business, politics as well as education in Indonesia.

The city is also the local base for global tech companies such as Facebook, Google, Uber and Microsoft for operations in Indonesia.

There is no doubt that Jakarta is a compelling location for technology-enabled businesses as it is the capital of Southeast Asia’s largest economy and fourth most populous nation in the world, but can Jakarta become the next technology hub?

Set out below are some key factors that may propel Indonesia to become the next technology hub.

*Compelling market opportunities*

Indonesia’s market opportunities are undeniable and for early stage ventures having easy access to large pools of untapped growth is critical for early success in proving user and revenue metrics.

We’ve seen several businesses grow explosively in recent years as products perfectly fit the market. Strong execution has also helped this.

Companies such as Go-Jek, Traveloka and Tokopedia have likely achieved a gross merchandise value that has surpassed $1 billion faster than any other business in Indonesia historically.

Regional companies observing this market potential have rushed to Indonesia to grab a share of the market.

*Increasing availability of capital*

Where there is an opportunity, there is money. The funding landscape in Indonesia has shown constant growth every year since 2011 to 2015.

Venture capital firms are also quite active in this area. Venturra, backed by Lippo Group, announced that it will invest $150 million in Southeast Asia, including Indonesia.

Convergence Ventures, most recently announced that they will invest $30 million in exceptional entrepreneurs targeting the Indonesian market.

Corporate venture capital companies, as well as angel investors, have also flocked to Indonesia to invest in opportunities.

Tokopedia’s $100 million and subsequent $147 million as well as Go-Jek’s $550 million and MatahariMall’s $500 million and recent $100 million in funding have shown that Indonesia is the next place to invest.

The government has also done their part in helping the startups flourish through their “1000 Startups Movement.” The program’s goal is to grow 1000 startups by 2020, with a hope that they will reach a combined value of $10 billion.

Globally renowned venture firms have also begun to invest directly in Indonesia. This includes Sequoia Capital, KKR, Rocket Internet, which have invested hundreds of millions of dollars into Indonesian Internet businesses.

Increasingly regional venture firms have set up a permanent presence in Jakarta as well.

*Increasing availability of talent*

Finding talent is inevitably one of the key drivers to be an effective tech hub as well as to bolster the ecosystem.

Jakarta produces thousands of graduates every year from reputable local universities with computer science programs such as University of Indonesia, Bandung Institute of Technology and Binus University.

However, despite the rising demand for talented engineers, there is an excess of demand with some technology companies going so far as to acquiring overseas based technology outsourcing companies to fill the gap.

As an emerging technology ecosystem, Jakarta also has a shortage of Internet executives experienced in key skill sets including digital marketing, business intelligence and data analysis among others.

But, as more people see the opportunity in the market, we are likely to see Indonesian diaspora studying overseas choose to come back to Indonesia, and more expatriates who will come to Indonesia to help fill this talent gap.

Also as international technology companies bring in seasoned experts there will be a transfer of talent to local employees that will help bridge the gap in the long term.

*A converging ecosystem for technology and business*

Jakarta is the epicenter of business and government activities in Indonesia.

Major multinational companies, the largest banks, local companies and international technology companies make Jakarta their central base. If startups need partnerships to grow and scale, there’s no better place than Jakarta to serve as an address for customers, find talent and capital.

Jakarta has always served as the center for business with most of the large traditional businesses locating their headquarters in the city.

It also serves as the political center for Indonesia with the president and its administration based in Jakarta.

With the government’s focus on initiatives such as the 1000 startups movement being launched, Jakarta will be the first city to reap the benefits from such programs.

Having the critical mass for an ecosystem is important as clustered networks of entrepreneurs, investors and talent create greater opportunities for all stakeholders to engage and address challenges and capture opportunities.

As both regional and local companies converge in Jakarta, this will increase the city’s significance both as the national technology center but also as a future regional hub for digital businesses.

Jakarta is definitely not an easy city to live in, but the size and attraction of the market potential in Indonesia are undeniable.

Indonesia will continue to attract people from across the world to solve large and pressing problems through innovative technology solutions and Jakarta will consolidate its importance as a national and regional hub.

To this end, we believe that within a decade we’ll see Jakarta as the leading technology hub for all of Southeast Asia with a significant number of local and regional Internet companies running their core operations from this city.

jakartapost.co

Indonesia in Good Shape to Weather Shaky Global Finance: IMF






*Jakarta. *The International Monetary Fund said the Indonesian economy will remain stable in the medium term, and expects the country to be able to weather easily increasing uncertainties in the global economy thanks to prudent fiscal and monetary policies and an effective reform in its bureaucracy.

The Indonesian government has so far managed to maintain strong economic growth, low inflation and healthy current account deficit, according to an end-of-mission statement from the IMF released on Thursday (24/11).

These would serve Southeast Asia's biggest economy well, especially against risks from policy uncertainties in the United States under the new administration of President Donald Trump next year, tight financial conditions globally, slower-than-expected growth in China and a renewed fall in commodity prices.

"The authorities have skillfully navigated the changing currents in international economy," Luis E. Breuer, IMF Article IV Mission to Indonesia's team leader, said in a statement.

The latest report from Indonesia's statistics agency said its economy expanded 5.02 percent in the third quarter this year, a dip from 5.19 percent in the previous quarter.

The government and the central bank expect a 5 percent full-year growth in 2016 and 5.1 percent next year.

Inflation stood at 3.31 percent in October with an average of 3.58 percent in January-October, lower than the 4 percent target in the 2016 revised state budget.

Indonesia's current account deficit reached $4.5 billion in the third quarter — about 1.8 percent of its GDP — lower than the $5 billion in the previous quarter, reducing the country's dependency on financing from abroad.

"The government's fiscal strategy [...] will anchor stability and support medium-term inclusive growth," Breuer said.

Breuer was referring to the 2016 revised state budget in which the government set a less ambitious revenue projection and spending commitments while still keeping its priorities.

The 2017 state budget, according to Breuer, also offers a fiscal buffer by targeting a lower deficit of 2.4 percent of GDP, compared to the 2.7 percent of GDP expected this year.

"The team welcomed the budget plans to expand the taxpayer base, improve targeting of subsidies, increase transfers to local governments and ensure financing for public investment and social programs," he said.

Breuer, however, underlined the weak tax revenues that continue to constrain spending. The government reported that it has only managed to collect Rp 871 trillion ($65 billion) in taxes by the end of October, only 64 percent of its target this year.

On the monetary side, Breuer said Bank Indonesia's current monetary policies are "appropriate" to the government's efforts.

Bank Indonesia, the central bank, has reduced its policy rate by 150 basis points so far this year in an attempt to lower lending rates, boost demand and prop up economic growth.

It has also changed its benchmark rate to the 7-day reverse repo rate for the same reason, hoping it could influence money-market rates more directly.

Breuer and his team lauded the central bank's decision to maintain the 7-day reverse repo rate steady at 4.75 percent in the latest policy meeting this month, and to keep its policy to allow the exchange rate and government bond yield to adjust with some intervention to ensure orderly operation of markets.

"Keeping this flexibility will be important to allow the economy to adjust smoothly to volatile external conditions," he said.

The statement came at the end of an IMF staff team's visit to Indonesia on Nov. 7-18 to conduct the annual Article IV Consultation, which assesses every country's economic conditions in order to foresee global economic risks.

The IMF Executive Board is tentatively scheduled to discuss the staff report in January next year.

Jakartaglobe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

madokafc said:


> *China highly dependent on Indonesian CPO*
> Kamis, 24 November 2016 23:12 WIB | 1.982 Views





madokafc said:


> *President calls for serious effort to attract 10 million Chinese tourists*
> Sabtu, 26 November 2016 01:20 WIB | 1.540 Views



Yes, Indonesia wants and should increase its trade with China.

However, FPI mob is damaging the reputation of your country. Worse still, Indonesia could be destabilized leading to splintering which doesn't benefit anyone.
The FPI mob are an irresponsible group taking advantage of the people's emotions.
They should use their head and think it through that their stupidity is not benefiting the nation.
I know that the Indo members here disagree with them but is there anything you can do?

*Hardline Islamists push agenda as blasphemy case ignites Indonesia*

Western media are already using such inflammatory words as "*ignites* Indonesia".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

ahojunk said:


> Yes, Indonesia wants and should increase its trade with China.
> 
> However, FPI mob is damaging the reputation of your country. Worse still, Indonesia could be destabilized leading to splintering which doesn't benefit anyone.
> The FPI mob are an irresponsible group taking advantage of the people's emotions.
> They should use their head and think it through that their stupidity is not benefiting the nation.
> I know that the Indo members here disagree with them but is there anything you can do?
> 
> *Hardline Islamists push agenda as blasphemy case ignites Indonesia*
> 
> Western media are already using such inflammatory words as "*ignites* Indonesia".


as of now imho, other than enlightening others not to support them like what some clerics have done so far, there are none. creating a counter demonstration to counter them is not a good idea. it happened a long time ago and it didn't end well...
....in a way, this is the price we have to pay for our own version of democracy...

there is talk among lawmakers about amending the law on mass organization to ban organization such as this, but if we do have such laws then what would the cost that we have to pay in our future be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Just saw on our local TV news about a "counter demonstration".

========
*Thousands expected to pray for peace and unity ahead of further Jakarta protests*
By Indonesia bureau chief Samantha Hawley
Updated about 9 hours ago

In Jakarta, thousands of people are expected to gather to pray for peace and unity ahead of a protest led by hardline Muslim groups on Friday.

*Key points:*

Thousands pray for peace ahead of protest after earlier rally turned violent
Hardline Muslims want governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama arrested for comments made about the Koran
Indonesian police reveal suspected Islamic State sympathises had infiltrated the crowd at first demonstration

The gathering on Wednesday morning will take place at the national monument known as Monus, where the Friday rally will also be held.

The last rally led by hardline groups, including the Islamic Defenders Front, attracted more than 100,000 people and turned violent after dark, with police revealing this week that suspected Islamic State sympathises had infiltrated the crowd.

Head of Indonesia's counter-terrorism agency Suhardi Alius has warned that could happen again.

"There is always that potential, we continue to monitor the hardliner groups so that they would not use this momentum as an opportunity," General Alius said.

Yenny Wahid, daughter of former Indonesian president Abdurrahman Wahid, said she had been advised that *recently dormant terrorism networks were now re-emerging*.

The Islamic activist and head of the Wahid Institute would not elaborate on which groups she was referring to, except to say they had links to Al Qaeda.

"Of course we always have to remember that terrorists, they love chaos because chaos is the gateway for them to create a jihad battleground," Ms Wahid said.

On December 2, protesters will demand the city's governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, who is better known as "Ahok", be detained by police.

The ethnic Chinese Christian governor is running to be elected to the position at a local poll due in February next year, with the protesters accusing him of insulting the Koran during a campaign speech.

Ahok has already been indicted for blasphemy, which under Indonesian law carries a maximum five-year jail term.





*PHOTO: Police reveal suspected Islamic State sympathises had infiltrated the crowd at earlier protest. (Reuters: Antara Foto)*

The governor has apologised for his comments but said the allegations against him were politically motivated, and welcomed a day in court to clear his name.

His supporters believe the ultimate aim of the *Muslim hardliners is to not only end Ahok's political career but to destabilise the Indonesian Government* led by the governor's one-time political ally President Joko Widodo.

It is also seen as a test for Indonesia's moderate approach to Islam.

"This is not just about Ahok, this is also about other factions in the society who clearly see an opening and momentum maybe for trying to rock the Government," Ms Wahid said.

After the November rally Mr Widodo accused "political actors" of inflaming tensions.

Former president Susilo Bambang Yudyono has denied allegations he was behind the rally.

Police and military leaders have warned protestors if they attempt to enter the Parliament building on Friday they could be charged with treason, as it will be considered an attempt to bring down the Government.

On Monday, police and the protest groups agreed, unlike last time, Friday's protest would be confined to within the gates of the Monas park.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

_Thursday, 01 December, 2016 | 08:46 WIB_
*FLEGT Boosts Indonesian Timber Competitiveness, Minister Says*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said that the Forest Law Enforcement, Governance and Trade (FLEGT) license has provided a comparative advantage to Indonesian timber products.

"With the approval of FLEGT license, we have to make use of our competitive advantage to enter Indonesian wood products to larger markets in the European Union," Minister Retno said in a press release quoted by Antara news agency on Wednesday, November 30, 2016.

The statement was made following the FLEGT license official authorization event in Brussels, which was attended by Federica Mogherini, the High Representative of the European Union for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy and Vice-President of the European Union, and the European Union Commissioner for the Environment, Maritime and Fisheries Affairs Karmenu Vella.

FLEGT is an agreement established by the European Union and its partner countries that aimed at ensuring the legality of products, production sustainability, and compliance with the principles of environmental preservation.

FLEGT is also aimed at assisting EU partner countries in eradicating illegal logging through better forest governance and regulation issuance.

"With the FLEGT license, Indonesian timber exported to Europe will be able to enter the country through green lane access," Retno said.

ANTARA

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...donesian-Timber-Competitiveness-Minister-Says
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...donesian-Timber-Competitiveness-Minister-Says
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia gets more foreign tourists in October*
*




*
Majestic attraction: Tourists visit Rumah Gadang, a traditional Minangkabau house in Payakumbuh, West Sumatra. (Shutterstock.com/shahreen/File)

The number of foreign tourists arriving in Indonesia in October increased by 18.5 percent year-on-year to 1.04 million, with visitors from China, Malaysia, and Australia dominating the inbound trips.

Data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) showed that the number of incoming Chinese tourists had increased by nearly 20 percent yoy to 121,880, while Malaysian and Australian tourists increased by 22.8 percent and 6 percent respectively. 

BPS deputy head of distribution and statistics Sasmito Hadi Wibowo said the offer of free visas to citizens of 169 countries had helped boost tourist arrivals, especially over the past three months.

“Tourism events held by regional administrations, such as a sailing festival and a bicycle race, have also helped keep the number of foreign tourist arrivals stable at 1 million per month, despite it being the traditional low season,” Sasmito told reporters on Thursday. 

From January to October, Indonesia welcomed 9.4 million foreign tourists, up by 9.5 percent compared to the same period last year.

Sasmito said he was optimistic that Indonesia would be able to meet its target of attracting a total of 12 million foreign tourists in 2016.

“We still have another holiday season in December,” he said. *(hwa)*

*http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/12/01/indonesia-gets-more-foreign-tourists-in-october.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

katarabhumi said:


> _Thursday, 01 December, 2016 | 08:46 WIB_
> *FLEGT Boosts Indonesian Timber Competitiveness, Minister Says*
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said that the Forest Law Enforcement, Governance and Trade (FLEGT) license has provided a comparative advantage to Indonesian timber products.
> 
> "With the approval of FLEGT license, we have to make use of our competitive advantage to enter Indonesian wood products to larger markets in the European Union," Minister Retno said in a press release quoted by Antara news agency on Wednesday, November 30, 2016.
> 
> The statement was made following the FLEGT license official authorization event in Brussels, which was attended by Federica Mogherini, the High Representative of the European Union for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy and Vice-President of the European Union, and the European Union Commissioner for the Environment, Maritime and Fisheries Affairs Karmenu Vella.
> 
> FLEGT is an agreement established by the European Union and its partner countries that aimed at ensuring the legality of products, production sustainability, and compliance with the principles of environmental preservation.
> 
> FLEGT is also aimed at assisting EU partner countries in eradicating illegal logging through better forest governance and regulation issuance.
> 
> "With the FLEGT license, Indonesian timber exported to Europe will be able to enter the country through green lane access," Retno said.
> 
> ANTARA
> 
> http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...donesian-Timber-Competitiveness-Minister-Says
> .



relevant to the news. perhaps more foreigner should be looking forward to purchase our wooden replica made by cutoff woods. there are too many skilled craftsmen idling around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> are this means someday Indonesia will be capable to assembling and designing our own gas turbine engine?


I hope so. Since Mr Silmi being rotate to Barata, i gues that goverment has a special duty for Him to make Barata as good as Pindad Today even more in the Barata's Main Bisniss to support our national independent in the field of Power plant


----------



## katarabhumi

_Saturday, 03 December, 2016 | 10:44 WIB_
*Apple Agrees to Develop R&D in Indonesia*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesia has reached a cooperation agreement with Apple Inc., the Minister of Telecommunication and Informatics, Rudiantara, said on Friday.

"We have signed a cooperation agreement with Apple. They have agreed to undertake R&D (research and development) here and will be ready to recruit our people to work with them," he stated at the Presidential Palace complex.

He noted that basically, it was most important that Indonesia could take part in the investment project of the US Silicon Valley company.

Apple products include the latest iPhone 7 that has not entered Indonesia yet although the number of iPhone users in the country has been increasing, he explained.

The minister observed that following the cooperation agreement, it is expected that all lines of Apple products, including the latest Apple series, could immediately enter Indonesia.

Rudiantara disclosed that the cooperation agreement would later cover research and development and even the industrial field.

"I will personally be involved in the cooperation for R&D development locally while the industry minister wil be involved in any initiatives in the industrial field," he emphasized.

He commented that he plans to invite Apple Inc. to come to Indonesia by the end of December 2016.

"Let the Apple people announce the value of investment. Our estimate is that it will be above Rp100 billion," he pointed out.

*ANTARA

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/12/03/310825142/Apple-Agrees-to-Develop-RD-in-Indonesia

*
+++



_Saturday, 03 December, 2016 | 10:22 WIB_
*Indonesia`s Coffee Export Worth US$650.2 Million Until September*
*
TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesia is now one of the four biggest coffee exporting countries in the world.

According to Indonesian Trade Ministry, the realization of coffee product exports until September 2016 has reached US$ 650.2 billion, making the country the fourth biggest coffee exporting county in the world.

"The increasing interest of the international market towards Indonesian coffee is among other caused by the sustainability and transparency of our coffee industries,” said Director of Image and Promotion Development of Trade Ministry Merry Mariyati in Denpasar, Friday.

In addition, the ownership of certificates among coffee farmers, innovation in producing coffee and supports from cooperatives given to the farmers have also contributed to the productivity of coffee products.

Merry added that Indonesia’s coffee product exports in 2015 was worth US$1.19 billion or increased from US$158 billion in 2014.

In the period of 2011-2015, she added, coffee exports posted a positive growth, which was 1.05% per year.

Indonesia exports its coffee products mainly to the United States, Japan, Italy, Malaysia and Germany.

*BISNIS.COM*

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...e-Export-Worth-US6502-Million-Until-September

.


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia investment board upbeat about 2017, tourism potential*
*



*
The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) says Indonesia remains attractive for foreign investors and is maintaining an optimistic investment outlook for next year, eyeing tourism as the key contributor to investment growth.

BKPM chief Thomas Lembong said his office was confident that the realized investment target of Rp 592 trillion (US$43.97 billion) would be met this year, and therefore a larger goal could be set for 2017.

He added that one of the major sectors expected to boost cash inflows was tourism as reportedly, foreign investors had expressed the most interest in tapping into Indonesia’s underdeveloped yet promising tourism sector.

“Luckily, it [tourism] shined in the eyes of several investors who came to Jakarta for the Forbes Global Conference,” Thomas recently said.

Indonesia, the world’s biggest archipelago with more than 17,000 islands, is seeking to spur significant growth in the tourism sector in a bid to lure 20 million tourists a year by 2019, nearly double the current figure of around 12 million per year.

To lure people, particularly those who only holiday on the world’s most visited island of Bali, to other scenic spots, the government is working on developing 10 other destinations, including Lake Toba in North Sumatra, Borobudur Temple in Central Java and Thousands Islands in Jakarta.

The World Bank’s latest Indonesia Economic Quarterly Report declared that tourism was a promising field that could generate significant private investment for the nation.

In the first half of this year, Indonesia received $858.7 million as investment poured into the sector.

Apart from tourism, other areas that BKPM will rely on to raise investment are the basic metal industry and petrochemicals, both of which form the backbone of domestic industry, Thomas said.

According to Thomas, BKPM may roll out new measures to lure more investment in the near future, but no details could be disclosed as plans were still being discussed with offices of coordinating ministers and the Presidential Office.




“From the BKPM’s side, what we can do is sort out issues relating to regional administrations. I have already spoken to the Home Ministry, which holds power over the regional bodies, so that the BKPM’s technical requests can be fulfilled in order to boost investment in those areas,” he said.

In the past two years, the investment body has launched several initiatives to improve its service to potential investors, most notably one-stop integrated service centers to ease the process of applying for a business permit.

Around Rp 453 trillion in investment has been realized in Southeast Asia’s largest economy from January to September, up 13.4 percent from 2015.

The figure consists of Rp 295 trillion of foreign investment and Rp 158 trillion in domestic investment, increases of 10.6 percent and 18.8 percent, respectively, from the past year.

Another sector that can help attract investment and will be looked at after the next year is the creative economy industry, which Creative Economy Agency chairman Triawan Munaf called an excellent contributor to Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP) growth.

One particular aspect of the creative economy that will be focused on is the increasing number of cinemas in Indonesia, he said. “It remains a lucrative part of the creative economy, the prevalence of cinemas boosts the film industry as well,” Triawan said.

Previously, the head commissioner of PT Graha Layar Prima, Bratanata Perdana said that his company was targeting to open eight new cinemas in the near future, a plan that requires Rp 150 billion to Rp 200 billion.

Graha Layar Prima is the operator of a number of CGV Blitz cinemas scattered nationwide.

Early this year, the government scrapped the film industry from the negative investment list, paving the way for new foreign investment.

Thomas also added that the culinary and fashion sectors, which are parts of the creative economy, were also formidable factors in propping up exports and imports and thereby potentially increasing investment opportunities.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...oard-upbeat-about-2017-tourism-potential.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Surabaya city skyline, Indonesia second largest city

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Medan Skyline and views, one of the fifth largest city in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia strong in face of Trump effect: Analyst*
Senin, 5 Desember 2016 21:48 WIB | 1.592 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias economy is strong enough to face the challenges to the global economy likely to emanate from Donald Trumps policies, an academician and economic analyst has said.

"I do not see any reason to be concerned because our consumption still accounts for 56 percent of our total output," Wahyoe Soedarmono, who is also the chairman of the study management program of the University of Indonesia (UI), said here on Monday.

He made the remark after attending an expose on Indonesias economy 2017 entitled: Waiting for the Daybreak in the New Global Economic Equilibrium," organized by Sampoerna.

In the third quarter of 2016, Indonesias current account deficit of 1.8 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) is seen as adequately good. This could minimize the negative sentiment against Indonesias economy, and result in lower capital outflows.

The capital outflow in mid-November, or when Donald Trump was elected president, reached Rp16 trillion. Yet, the effect of the capital outflow is far smaller on Indonesia compared with Thailand, India, Taiwan or South Korea, Wahyoe said.

Pressures in Indonesia that could cause the depreciation of the rupiah could be reduced through an increase in state revenue from the tax amnesty program.

The assets declared under the program have reached a redemption value of Rp98.7 trillion, and repatriation funds are worth Rp143 trillion. The funds will be entering Indonesia until the end of the year (2016).

The budget cut and not-too-high exports to the United States are also supporting factors for Indonesias economy in the face of the fiscal policy and the economic policies of the incoming Trump administration. 

"In general, Indonesias position is relatively strong and it is ready to face the short-term market turmoil, at least until the end of 2017," he said.

However, Indonesia should watch the planned increase of the benchmark rate by the United States Federal Reserve at the end of 2016 and the whole of 2017. There are a number of policy choices such as expenditure-switching policy and increase of Bank Indonesias (BI) reference rates.

Meanwhile, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) has predicted that the Indonesian economy will grow at 5.1 percent next year, mostly fueled by high consumption and private investment.

"The growth will follow a recovery in commodity prices, and a lower lending rate in 2017," IMF Executive Council Luis E Breuer said in a press statement released last month (November 25).

The IMF also predicted that Indonesias economy will expand by 5.0 percent this year, propelled by high private consumption.

The countrys inflation rate in 2016 is projected to reach 3.3 percent year-on-year and increase to the mid-range of 3-5 percent in 2017 due to the revised electricity subsidy target, he added.

"The current account deficit is projected to increase from 2 percent of the gross domestic product in 2016 to 2.3 percent next year due to an increase in fixed investment and imports," Breuer stated.

The IMF praised the good economic conditions in Indonesia as of November-end 2016, driven by a mixture of proper and prudent macro-economic policy and structural economic reforms.

"The authority (in Indonesia) is capable of directing its economy to steer it through the various dynamics in the global economy," he underlined.

The IMF supports the governments steps to improve the country's fiscal structure by slashing the budget in proportion with state revenue.

The way in which the government has expanded state revenue sources to spur economic growth has helped induce a sense of stability as it has managed to prevent the deficit from exceeding 3 percent of GDP, the IMF noted.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108195/indonesia-strong-in-face-of-trump-effect-analyst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

When indonesian traditional musical instrument meet with modernity of tech













https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angklung

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia’s Inward Turn*
The country’s focus on domestic priorities is a loss for ASEAN and the world.
*



*
The profile of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) profile has risen dramatically over the past decade, including in the Washington, D.C. foreign policy community. Once derided as a talk shop, U.S. policymakers have now generally accepted the importance of keeping ASEAN at the center of regional affairs, and senior administration officials spend vast amounts of time at ASEAN meetings. While it is unlikely President-elect Donald Trump will follow in President Barack Obama’s footsteps with as much presidential-level engagement with ASEAN, robust cabinet and sub-cabinet level interaction has been institutionalized and will continue under the Trump administration.

ASEAN’s newfound prominence and centrality has also exposed its weaknesses in dramatic fashion, particularly its consensus-based decision-making processes. Cambodia’s willingness to protect Chinese interests has made ASEAN unable to tackle the region’s most vexing challenge – the South China Sea dispute. Looking ahead to the Philippines’ 2017 chairmanship under the combustible President Rodrigo Duterte, ASEAN’s relevance to solving regional problems appears to be increasingly bleak.

Although these dynamics have all been widely reported, a recent visit we made to Jakarta drove home another major challenge for ASEAN in the near term that has received comparatively little scrutiny: that Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo cares little about foreign policy and, when he does, ASEAN is an afterthought. As a result, under Jokowi’s watch, Indonesia has retreated from its traditional leadership role in ASEAN, leaving the bloc leaderless and fragile.

This is not to say that Jokowi is an ineffective leader or has the wrong priorities for his country. Just over two years into his five-year term as president, Jokowi’s approval rating stands at 66.5 percent, he sits comfortably atop a broad coalition of political parties, and the economy is showing signs of life. This is a stark contrast to what many feared when he entered office – a political neophyte entering a lion’s den of personalities and entrenched interests, with a deposed opponent threatening impeachment and a scorched earth campaign to oppose his presidency.

Jokowi has also demonstrated a strong commitment to achieving more equitable economic growth for the people of Indonesia, including infrastructure initiatives that prioritize integrating the relatively poor eastern part of the country with the more prosperous western islands of Java and Sumatra. Energy projects in eastern Indonesia are also a priority. For instance, in October, Jokowi inaugurated six electricity projects in Papua and West Papua, regions often neglected in the past. At the micro-level, a major accomplishment early in his administration was to scrap inefficient fuel subsidies to instead subsidize health care and education.

However, these sensible domestic priorities have also impacted Indonesian foreign policy, making it both bigger and smaller at the same time. On the one hand, Jokowi has elevated relations with major non-ASEAN powers such as China and Japan. But, on the other hand, its foreign policy objectives have become quite narrow – essentially, foreign policy must provide immediate economic gains to Indonesia. This tendency manifests itself in prioritizing ties with wealthy non-ASEAN powers, which are seen as potential sources of foreign direct investment, particularly in infrastructure and manufacturing. This approach appears to be achieving its objectives. For instance, Jokowi’s five meetings in two years with Chinese President Xi Jinping have coincided with a doubling of Chinese investment in Indonesia.

With this intense focus on economic diplomacy, ASEAN has receded in importance. Even rhetorically, once the centerpiece of foreign policy under former Indonesian President Yudhoyono, ASEAN has been demoted to one policy cornerstone among many.

More broadly, while Yudhoyono was an evangelist for Indonesian soft power, boldly promoting lessons from Indonesia’s democratic reforms since 1998, Jokowi has done little to burnish Indonesia’s credentials on the world stage. He frequently skips global summits – most recently, the UN General Assembly and Lima APEC summit this year. Parliament agrees: Fadli Zon, Indonesian House of Representatives deputy speaker, described Jokowi’s foreign policy record as “lower profile” compared to Yudhoyono’s.

As foreign policy has become focused on delivering economic gains, defense policy has also increasingly been used as a way to achieve domestic goals. While the Indonesian military (TNI) became more focused on international security missions under Yudhoyono, who saw the TNI as a tool to burnish Indonesia’s internationalist credentials, the TNI now is rapidly turning inward, aided and abetted by Jokowi.

Today, rather than international peacekeeping or disaster response, top priorities are domestic counterterrorism (despite this nominally being the National Police’s job) and domestic infrastructure building and agriculture. As resources are redirected toward these priorities, which are overseen by the Army, they are effectively siphoned away from modernizing naval and air forces — despite the fact that it is these two military branches that Indonesia would most need to protect its vast archipelago. Although defense officials refer to Jokowi’s Global Maritime Fulcrum (GMF) as the defining strategy for Indonesia’s military, the GMF is again primarily a domestic policy initiative, focused on developing Indonesia’s blue economy, including enhancing port infrastructure and connectivity.

International defense diplomacy has also been highly correlated with domestic priorities, particularly the development of an indigenous defense industrial base. On our recent visit, a cabinet member told us concisely that in defense, “relationships are transactional, not political.” Such is the case of a burgeoning defense relationship with South Korea — a partner willing to transfer technology at mid-range prices.

Indonesia’s foreign policy drift should be worrying for anyone concerned with the relevance of ASEAN, including U.S. policymakers. ASEAN is a more effective entity when Indonesia is actively engaged and the region is more stable when ASEAN drives the agenda for the region – rather than the potentially dominant powers. But ASEAN needs a strong leader to take initiative and break stalemates in order to remain relevant – and only Indonesia has the heft to fill this role. Beyond ASEAN, the world also is a dimmer place when democratic, pluralist Indonesia punches below its weight. Unfortunately, this is likely to be the Indonesia we continue to see under Jokowi as he intensely focuses on domestic priorities. ASEAN – and the world – will suffer as a result.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/indonesias-inward-turn/

*Churchill Mining's $1bn claim against Indonesia struck off*
*



*
A tribunal has struck out a claim by Churchill Mining for damages after Indonesia’s government revoked its licence for a coal project.

The AIM-listed miner said it was “extremely disappointed” by the decision by a tribunal from the International Centre for Settlement of Investment Disputes that ruled that the Indonesian government could dismiss its claims over the Kutai coal project in East Kalimantan, after its licenses were taken away.

The tribunal said that the 34 documents that the company presented were not authentic and the forger of the documents was “most likely a person or persons acting for or on behalf of Churchill's Indonesian partner, the Ridlatama group, in collusion with a person inside the East Kutai Regency”.

However, it also found that neither the company, nor any of its officers, had been involved in any forgery.

It also said the company’s due diligence assessments at the time of acquiring the licenses were “insufficient”.

The tribunal dismissed the company’s claim for $1bn compensation and ordered it to pay $9.45m for costs and arbitration fees. The company said the suspension of shares on AIM will remain until it could clarify its financial position.

In 2010 Isran Noor, East Kutai's local government regent, revoked the company's license to mine alleging the outfit and its Indonesian partners had cut down a protected forest in the region.

Churchill chairman David Quinlivan said: "We are obviously extremely disappointed by the tribunal's decision and the fact that the tribunal drew no adverse inferences against Indonesia following the refusal by Mr Isran Noor to attend the August 2015 hearing so that he could be cross-examined and the refusals by Indonesia to provide documents that the tribunal itself considered prima facie relevant.

“While we are still reviewing the reasons, the tribunal appears to have accepted that Mr Noor was deceived into signing the exploitation licenses despite his non-appearance and his witness statement having been struck from the record. Indonesia has always conceded that the East Kutai coal project exploitation licenses were validly issued and signed and it is difficult to understand how the tribunal found otherwise on the evidence available."

The company is considering requesting the ICSID annul the award and is working with law firm Clifford Chance to establish the best way to move forward.

ICSID's process allows for the award to be annulled if it is found that the tribunal was not properly constituted, that it “manifestly” exceeded its powers, that there had been a serious departure from the fundamental rule of procedure, or that the award failed to state the reasons on which it is based.

http://www.digitallook.com/news/aim...im-against-indonesia-struck-off--2347056.html

They wanted $1 billion but instead ended up paying $9.45 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

papacita said:


> *Indonesia’s Inward Turn*
> The country’s focus on domestic priorities is a loss for ASEAN and the world.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The profile of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) profile has risen dramatically over the past decade, including in the Washington, D.C. foreign policy community. Once derided as a talk shop, U.S. policymakers have now generally accepted the importance of keeping ASEAN at the center of regional affairs, and senior administration officials spend vast amounts of time at ASEAN meetings. While it is unlikely President-elect Donald Trump will follow in President Barack Obama’s footsteps with as much presidential-level engagement with ASEAN, robust cabinet and sub-cabinet level interaction has been institutionalized and will continue under the Trump administration.
> 
> ASEAN’s newfound prominence and centrality has also exposed its weaknesses in dramatic fashion, particularly its consensus-based decision-making processes. Cambodia’s willingness to protect Chinese interests has made ASEAN unable to tackle the region’s most vexing challenge – the South China Sea dispute. Looking ahead to the Philippines’ 2017 chairmanship under the combustible President Rodrigo Duterte, ASEAN’s relevance to solving regional problems appears to be increasingly bleak.
> 
> Although these dynamics have all been widely reported, a recent visit we made to Jakarta drove home another major challenge for ASEAN in the near term that has received comparatively little scrutiny: that Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo cares little about foreign policy and, when he does, ASEAN is an afterthought. As a result, under Jokowi’s watch, Indonesia has retreated from its traditional leadership role in ASEAN, leaving the bloc leaderless and fragile.
> 
> This is not to say that Jokowi is an ineffective leader or has the wrong priorities for his country. Just over two years into his five-year term as president, Jokowi’s approval rating stands at 66.5 percent, he sits comfortably atop a broad coalition of political parties, and the economy is showing signs of life. This is a stark contrast to what many feared when he entered office – a political neophyte entering a lion’s den of personalities and entrenched interests, with a deposed opponent threatening impeachment and a scorched earth campaign to oppose his presidency.
> 
> Jokowi has also demonstrated a strong commitment to achieving more equitable economic growth for the people of Indonesia, including infrastructure initiatives that prioritize integrating the relatively poor eastern part of the country with the more prosperous western islands of Java and Sumatra. Energy projects in eastern Indonesia are also a priority. For instance, in October, Jokowi inaugurated six electricity projects in Papua and West Papua, regions often neglected in the past. At the micro-level, a major accomplishment early in his administration was to scrap inefficient fuel subsidies to instead subsidize health care and education.
> 
> However, these sensible domestic priorities have also impacted Indonesian foreign policy, making it both bigger and smaller at the same time. On the one hand, Jokowi has elevated relations with major non-ASEAN powers such as China and Japan. But, on the other hand, its foreign policy objectives have become quite narrow – essentially, foreign policy must provide immediate economic gains to Indonesia. This tendency manifests itself in prioritizing ties with wealthy non-ASEAN powers, which are seen as potential sources of foreign direct investment, particularly in infrastructure and manufacturing. This approach appears to be achieving its objectives. For instance, Jokowi’s five meetings in two years with Chinese President Xi Jinping have coincided with a doubling of Chinese investment in Indonesia.
> 
> With this intense focus on economic diplomacy, ASEAN has receded in importance. Even rhetorically, once the centerpiece of foreign policy under former Indonesian President Yudhoyono, ASEAN has been demoted to one policy cornerstone among many.
> 
> More broadly, while Yudhoyono was an evangelist for Indonesian soft power, boldly promoting lessons from Indonesia’s democratic reforms since 1998, Jokowi has done little to burnish Indonesia’s credentials on the world stage. He frequently skips global summits – most recently, the UN General Assembly and Lima APEC summit this year. Parliament agrees: Fadli Zon, Indonesian House of Representatives deputy speaker, described Jokowi’s foreign policy record as “lower profile” compared to Yudhoyono’s.
> 
> As foreign policy has become focused on delivering economic gains, defense policy has also increasingly been used as a way to achieve domestic goals. While the Indonesian military (TNI) became more focused on international security missions under Yudhoyono, who saw the TNI as a tool to burnish Indonesia’s internationalist credentials, the TNI now is rapidly turning inward, aided and abetted by Jokowi.
> 
> Today, rather than international peacekeeping or disaster response, top priorities are domestic counterterrorism (despite this nominally being the National Police’s job) and domestic infrastructure building and agriculture. As resources are redirected toward these priorities, which are overseen by the Army, they are effectively siphoned away from modernizing naval and air forces — despite the fact that it is these two military branches that Indonesia would most need to protect its vast archipelago. Although defense officials refer to Jokowi’s Global Maritime Fulcrum (GMF) as the defining strategy for Indonesia’s military, the GMF is again primarily a domestic policy initiative, focused on developing Indonesia’s blue economy, including enhancing port infrastructure and connectivity.
> 
> International defense diplomacy has also been highly correlated with domestic priorities, particularly the development of an indigenous defense industrial base. On our recent visit, a cabinet member told us concisely that in defense, “relationships are transactional, not political.” Such is the case of a burgeoning defense relationship with South Korea — a partner willing to transfer technology at mid-range prices.
> 
> Indonesia’s foreign policy drift should be worrying for anyone concerned with the relevance of ASEAN, including U.S. policymakers. ASEAN is a more effective entity when Indonesia is actively engaged and the region is more stable when ASEAN drives the agenda for the region – rather than the potentially dominant powers. But ASEAN needs a strong leader to take initiative and break stalemates in order to remain relevant – and only Indonesia has the heft to fill this role. Beyond ASEAN, the world also is a dimmer place when democratic, pluralist Indonesia punches below its weight. Unfortunately, this is likely to be the Indonesia we continue to see under Jokowi as he intensely focuses on domestic priorities. ASEAN – and the world – will suffer as a result.
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/indonesias-inward-turn/
> 
> *Churchill Mining's $1bn claim against Indonesia struck off*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A tribunal has struck out a claim by Churchill Mining for damages after Indonesia’s government revoked its licence for a coal project.
> 
> The AIM-listed miner said it was “extremely disappointed” by the decision by a tribunal from the International Centre for Settlement of Investment Disputes that ruled that the Indonesian government could dismiss its claims over the Kutai coal project in East Kalimantan, after its licenses were taken away.
> 
> The tribunal said that the 34 documents that the company presented were not authentic and the forger of the documents was “most likely a person or persons acting for or on behalf of Churchill's Indonesian partner, the Ridlatama group, in collusion with a person inside the East Kutai Regency”.
> 
> However, it also found that neither the company, nor any of its officers, had been involved in any forgery.
> 
> It also said the company’s due diligence assessments at the time of acquiring the licenses were “insufficient”.
> 
> The tribunal dismissed the company’s claim for $1bn compensation and ordered it to pay $9.45m for costs and arbitration fees. The company said the suspension of shares on AIM will remain until it could clarify its financial position.
> 
> In 2010 Isran Noor, East Kutai's local government regent, revoked the company's license to mine alleging the outfit and its Indonesian partners had cut down a protected forest in the region.
> 
> Churchill chairman David Quinlivan said: "We are obviously extremely disappointed by the tribunal's decision and the fact that the tribunal drew no adverse inferences against Indonesia following the refusal by Mr Isran Noor to attend the August 2015 hearing so that he could be cross-examined and the refusals by Indonesia to provide documents that the tribunal itself considered prima facie relevant.
> 
> “While we are still reviewing the reasons, the tribunal appears to have accepted that Mr Noor was deceived into signing the exploitation licenses despite his non-appearance and his witness statement having been struck from the record. Indonesia has always conceded that the East Kutai coal project exploitation licenses were validly issued and signed and it is difficult to understand how the tribunal found otherwise on the evidence available."
> 
> The company is considering requesting the ICSID annul the award and is working with law firm Clifford Chance to establish the best way to move forward.
> 
> ICSID's process allows for the award to be annulled if it is found that the tribunal was not properly constituted, that it “manifestly” exceeded its powers, that there had been a serious departure from the fundamental rule of procedure, or that the award failed to state the reasons on which it is based.
> 
> http://www.digitallook.com/news/aim...im-against-indonesia-struck-off--2347056.html
> 
> They wanted $1 billion but instead ended up paying $9.45 million



The fraud paid the price...

Onto the next ones we go!!!


----------



## papacita

Indonesian infrastructure budget improvement graphic




2009: Rp 70 trillion (US$ 7.4 billion / € 5.1 billion - 2009 currency)
2017: Rp 387.3 trillion (US$ 29 billion/ € 27 billion - current currency)

Grew more than 500% in eight years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia to Take 52% Share of SE Asia E-Commerce Market by 2025*
*



*
TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Indonesia is projected to take 52% share of Southeast Asia e-commerce market worth US$87.8 billion by 2025.

A joint research conducted by Google and Temasek revealed that in 2015 Indonesia ranked first in the world in e-commerce market growth. The growth is projected to reach 19% by 2020.

The same is predicted to also happen to internet economy, in which e-commerce sits atop, followed by online media and online travels.

SPV Strategic Partnership of Lazada Indonesia Miranda Suwanto said the projection is underpinned by the middle class’ growth, increased internet penetration and development of second and third tier cities.

“The higher the number of internet users in many cities and the more affordable mobile devices are, the more Indonesians can easily and comfortably shop online. Without having to worry about time lost from traffic jams or long travel. It was one of the factors that boost online shopping in Indonesia,” said Miranda Suwanto, also organizing committee chief of National Online Shopping Day (Harbolnas) 2016, as quoted by _Bisnis Indonesia_.

This year, Harbolnas will be held on December 12-14. The transaction value is expected to increase two to three folds compared to that of last year Rp2.1 trillion.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...52-Share-of-SE-Asia-E-Commerce-Market-by-2025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi in Aceh, discusses effects of earthquake*
Kamis, 8 Desember 2016 21:15 WIB - 0 Views

Banda Aceh, Nanggroe Aceh Darussalam (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo held a meeting here Thursday to coordinate handling of the effects of earthquake that hit Pidie Jaya district in the Sumatran province of Nanggroe Aceh Darussalam.

President Jokowi also received reports from officials who had earlier come to Aceh to directly monitor the handling of the effects of the earthquake that hit Pidie Jaya and its surrounding areas early Wednesday morning.

The meeting, which started at 7.15pm, was attended by Health Minister Nila Moeloek, Housing and Public Works Minister Basuki Hadimuljono, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, the Commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI), General Gatot Nurmantyo, Indonesia Police chief General Tito Karnavian, presidential chief staff Teten Masduki, presidential communication team member Ari Dwipayana and acting governor of Aceh Soedarmo.

Teten Masduki who was sent to Aceh immediately after reports reached said that 102 people had been killed in the disaster while one person had gone missing, 103 had been seriously injured, 616 had suffered minor injuries, and 10,029 were evacuated to 28 shelters in three districts.

"The disaster has affected Pidie Jaya, Bireun and Pidie districts," he said.

In Pidie Jaya, 105 shop houses had collapsed, 12,560 houses had suffered heavy or minor damage, and 49 mosques had collapsed. The Pidie regional hospital had been heavily damaged, several street sections were damaged, and electricity poles were down.

In Bireun, 41 houses had suffered heavy or minor damage, a mosque and a school building had suffered heavy damage, and a rice refinery had also been damaged.

The earthquake, measuring 6.5 on the Richter scale, hit Pidie Jaya at around 5.36am on Wednesday, according to the Meteorology, Geophysics and Climatology Agency.

Its epicenter was on land 106 km southeast of Banda Aceh at a depth of 15km.

President Joko Widodo arrived in Banda Aceh, the capital of Naggroe Aceh Darussalam province, at around 5.30pm on Thursday and proceeded immediately to visit the wounded being treated at the Zainal Abidin Hospital.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108271/president-jokowi-in-aceh-discusses-effects-of-earthquake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*nice thread, salam kenal semua. a newbie here. ^_^ *


----------



## Bungaterakhir

papacita said:


> Indonesian infrastructure budget improvement graphic
> View attachment 358605
> 
> 2009: Rp 70 trillion (US$ 7.4 billion / € 5.1 billion - 2009 currency)
> 2017: Rp 387.3 trillion (US$ 29 billion/ € 27 billion - current currency)
> 
> Grew more than 500% in eight years


*
grew for more than 500% in eight years and considering world economy slow down, that was awesome. 
we do really need and built alot of good infrastructure such as railways, seaport, airport, tollroad. it's all about connectivity,competitiveness and spurs of our economy. 

Railway project across Indonesia :

Trans Sulawesi Railway (Makassar to Pare-pare) Phase I - 149 Km







*

*Elevated








*

*Freight Train Rail from Jakarta International Container Terminal
















Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road









*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Boss Dragun

apparently there will be a movie continuation for our beloved local tokusatsu, Bima-X. release date is somewhere in april 2017. first trailer will be released in early january 2017 in collaboration with the japanese Tokusatsu Ishimori Production with settings based in Japan.






source : http://www.itokumag.com/movie-bima-x-menampilkan-banyak-karakter-baru/4935

now what's unusual is that Yayan Ruhian aka Mad Dog cast as one of the new character introduced. i suppose he takes part in the choreograpy making as well. he will be acting as Master Torga. unsurpisingly since the executive director of this movie were Gareth Evan's Brother in law.

a very good sign. looks like there will be more collaboration with Japanese based entertainment in the future.

Before





After





during press conference







some pics
















i will gonna update about this news in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

Bungaterakhir said:


> *nice thread, salam kenal semua. a newbie here. ^_^ *



Welcome, you might want to introduce yourself here: https://defence.pk/threads/new-introductions.333336/


----------



## katarabhumi

Boss Dragun said:


> apparently there will be a movie continuation for our beloved local tokusatsu, Bima-X. release date is somewhere in april 2017. first trailer will be released in early january 2017 in collaboration with the japanese Tokusatsu Ishimori Production with settings based in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : http://www.itokumag.com/movie-bima-x-menampilkan-banyak-karakter-baru/4935
> 
> now what's unusual is that Yayan Ruhian aka Mad Dog cast as one of the new character introduced. i suppose he takes part in the choreograpy making as well. he will be acting as Master Torga. unsurpisingly since the executive director of this movie were Gareth Evan's Brother in law.
> 
> a very good sign. looks like there will be more collaboration with Japanese based entertainment in the future.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during press conference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will gonna update about this news in the future.





So.. Are you a tokusatsu fan?.. Nice. 


+++

*Indonesia High on Shopping List as Stronger Emerging Markets Expected in 2017*

Global investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments stands by a rosy outlook for emerging markets next year with Indonesian assets remaining high on the fund's shopping list.

According to the fund, emerging markets' economic growth is robust and accelerating, which could help them navigate the expected short-term market volatility induced by interest rate increase in the US, Donald Trump's presidency, UK’s progress toward leaving the European Union, or commodity-price swings.

"Emerging-market countries are still far behind their developed-market counterparts when it comes to overall GDP-per-capita, and so we continue to expect strong growth prospects over the long term," Mark Mobius and Stephen H. Dover — the executive chairman and the chief investment officer at Templeton Emerging Markets Group, a unit of Franklin Templeton Investments that manages about $23 billion in emerging market assets — said.

Additionally, Mobius and Dover are of the opinion that external balances in the emerging markets have stabilized, with current accounts in most manufacturing-based countries back to surplus, and deficits of commodity-exporting countries narrowing.

"The debt-to-GDP ratios of emerging-market countries are generally below those of developed markets, providing a more stable and, we believe, sustainable economic foundation," they wrote.

"Finally, interest-rate differentials between the two groups are wide, giving emerging-market central banks greater flexibility to maneuver, if required, in the future."

Mobius and Dover also believed that emerging market stocks are now undervalued compared to their global counterparts, noting that MSCI Emerging Markets Index now traded at more than 20 percent discount to the MSCI World Index on a price-to-earnings-multiple basis.

The emerging market mavens said that stocks in consumer-related and information technology sectors are attractive choice in the emerging markets, as they allow investors to tap into the burgeoning consumer class and competitive emerging markets.

"Elsewhere, select commodity shares remain attractively valued, in our view, even though oil prices, for example, are currently significantly above their 2016 lows," they wrote.

In the $4.8 billion Templeton Asian Growth Fund, Indonesia accounted for 14.5 percent of the holdings, after China (27.9 percent) and Thailand (22.4 percent). Bank Rakyat Indonesia, Bank Danamon Indonesia and Astra International are also among the fund's top ten holding companies.

"Indonesia is also a strong example of the resiliency in specific emerging markets. We saw commodity prices collapse, trade volumes decline and China’s growth moderate, yet Indonesia has still been growing at 5 percent, with a balanced current account when including foreign direct investment," Michael Hasenstab, chief investment officer at Templeton Global Macro, wrote.

Hasenstab said massive depreciations in emerging market currencies in 2016 did not cause solvency issues in countries like Indonesia or Malaysia.

"Twenty years ago, it may have been more difficult for many of these countries to weather a protectionist trade shock, a commodity price shock and an exchange rate shock all at the same time. Yet today these countries are in much stronger positions to handle these types of macro shifts and changes to global trade policies," he said.

A failure in Trans-Pacific Partnership, a trade partnership that president-elect Donald Trump wished the US to withdraw from, also would have little effect on Indonesia.

"Indonesia was strong without the TPP and is not dependent on an enhanced trade agreement to continue doing well. Markets have tended to follow the headline impact of trade policy rhetoric, in our opinion, yet the underlying fundamentals tell a much stronger story," Hasenstab said.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/ind...list-stronger-emerging-markets-expected-2017/

+++

*Missing The Mark: The Need To Target Indonesia-Australia Economic Relations*
_By Alex Horton on December 5, 2016_

Foreign Affairs Minister, Julie Bishop finished her 2-day visit to Indonesia last month in what was described as an opportunity to deepen progress on issues such as economic engagement, security relations, maritime affairs and counter-terrorism efforts.

The 8th foreign visit by the foreign affairs minister represents stabilization in what have historically been rocky bilateral relations, with Bishop claiming Australia’s relationship with Indonesia has “probably never been stronger”.

The majority of the dialogue focused on issues pertaining to security relations, maritime affairs and counter terrorism efforts. Mere lip service was paid to economic engagement between the Foreign affairs minister and her counterparts with media releases signifying little development in economic relations between the two nations.

Australia’s security relationship with Indonesia has become a cornerstone of its security policy in the Asia-Pacific, largely due to the fact that Indonesia supports Australia’s stance on ensuring open and free shipping lanes in the South China Sea.

Whilst maintaining strong maritime and security relationships as well as sharing intelligence for issues such as counterterrorism is vital for the two nations, without making advances in ensuring open trade of commerce and industry the deepening of such relationships is done in vain.

Ms Bishop would have been wise to use the Indonesian visit as another opportunity to explore trade opportunities and possibilities.

Labor Treasurer spokesman, Chris Bowen recently commented that Australia needed to ramp up its economic engagement with Indonesia labeling current levels “scandously low”. Despite being Australia’s closest partner in the Indo-Pacific region, Indonesia only ranks as its 12th largest trading partner – Bowen’s comments are not too far off the mark.

With a population of 250 million, a growing middle class with expanding consumer interests and a GDP that is tipped to be the 7th largest by 2030, it is vital that Australia takes every opportunity it has to maintain momentum in Indonesia-Australia economic relations.

It should be noted that important progress has been made in the realm of economic engagement in the past three years. Both countries are in the G20, an invaluable opportunity for Indonesia and Australia to understand wider economic trends that could lead to mutual economic advantage.

March of this year saw Australia and Indonesia’s trade ministers re-engage on the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA-CEPA) with a successive round of negotiations being held in August.

Lastly, representatives from Indonesia and Australia met in Yogyakarta for the 3rd Indonesia-Australia dialogue in the same month to exchange ideas about global and regional politics, the state of the nations’ economies and opportunities for innovation in business, science and technology.

With the ratification of the IA-CEPA touted to be completed by 2018 and another Indonesia-Australia dialogue scheduled for the same year, there is no doubt that Australia’s economic relationship with Indonesia is taking great strides.

Nonetheless, if the relationship is to gain meaningful economic outcomes, it is vital that Australia’s foreign service pursues a far more targeted approach, tailored to the interests and needs of Indonesia’s economy as well as promoting services that encourage people-to-people ties.

The economic development policy of current Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has been built on a mandate of economic nationalism – inwards facing policies that have been designed to protect Indonesian business from foreign competition.

This has mainly been achieved through utilizing state-owned enterprises (SOEs) in order to implement infrastructure projects Jokowi sees vital to building Indonesia’s economy. With the lofty goal of bringing Indonesia’s economic growth rate to 7 per cent, it is unlikely that Jokowi will be able to implement his economic legacy on his own. Foreign direct investment is likely to play a key part and due to the proximity of the two countries, Australia should be primed to take advantage of such circumstances.

As a resource, service-based economy, the need for infrastructure development seems to be an excellent opportunity for our nation, providing a means for Australian contractors with experience in delivering large-scale projects to expand overseas.

It would prove wise for Australia to additionally look to opportunities that are able to develop vital people-to-people links and provide a platform for a greater working relationship with Indonesia in the future. Building on the success of the New Colombo plan through further encouraging student-to-student interaction would aid in fostering a more nuanced cultural understanding between future delegates.

Another area Australia can make improvements is utilizing its broad research base of academics and scientists to help innovation, policy construction and development in Indonesian sectors as wide-ranging as science, technology and agriculture.

Leveraging such advantages is a practical approach to overcoming any barriers that may be in existence due to Indonesia’s inwards looking economic development policy.

Implementing such agreements is likely to be a long, arduous process, as it will require cooperation from Indonesia’s often-ineffective bureaucracy in order to establish initial links. This is why Australia must take every opportunity it has -including Bishop’s most recent foreign visit – to continue momentum in economic relations.

Through adopting a more targeted approach in setting up new economic links, Australia’s foreign service will be in a better position to get initial links established.

https://newmatilda.com/2016/12/05/m...arget-indonesia-australia-economic-relations/


++++
.
*Indonesia economy facing test as it juggles globalism and nationalism*
_By Kyunghoon Kim, The Jakarta Post/ANN
December 10, 2016, 12:20 am TWN_

LONDON -- Indonesia has avoided the wave of hyper-globalization over the past two decades and remains relatively closed off from the world economy.

Indonesia is ranked 108th out of 140 countries in the DHL Global Connectedness Index 2016, which measures a country's level of integration with the global economy through the flow of trade, capital, information and people. Indonesia's rank has stayed more or less the same over the last decade, and is currently far below that of its neighbors such as Singapore (second) and Malaysia (19th), and of other major developing countries such as Brazil (57th), China (68th) and India (78th).

YouGov recently announced the result of a survey on people's attitudes toward globalization across 19 countries. Surprisingly, 72 percent of Indonesians answered that globalization is "a force for good" in the world. This figure was among the highest in all the countries surveyed and aligned with the responses of more open economies in the region, such as Malaysia (73 percent) and Singapore (71 percent).

However, the survey results for Indonesians were confusing. Despite their strong support of globalization, a staggering 78 percent of Indonesians agreed with the statement, "My country should be able to meet all of its own needs without needing to rely on imports from other countries." This figure was the highest in the sample and twice the average. The third-highest percentage across countries, 42 percent answered it was unacceptable for foreign investors to buy domestic companies. Just 12 percent, the lowest in the sample, agreed that immigration had a positive impact on their country.

Facing this mixed situation, the government under President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo is juggling globalism and nationalism in economic policymaking.

On the one hand, Jokowi is greeting foreign companies with open arms, at least in rhetoric and on paper. He has been enthusiastically marketing the country's growth potential and investment opportunities in the global business sphere and has promised to improve the regulatory environment.

The government has announced 14 economic stimulus packages since September 2015, with policies to cut red tape and to deregulate. These policies have helped Indonesia move up 15 places from last year in the World Bank 2017 Doing Business Index.

The 10th economic stimulus package in February 2016 caught the eyes of international investors in particular. The government removed 35 sectors from the Negative Investment List, allowing 100 percent foreign ownership in these sectors. Other liberalizing measures included the government's attempt to break the monopoly of Pertamina in oil refining and PLN in electricity distribution.

On the international stage, the government has emphasized its commitment to global integration and has shown interest in regional trade agreements. Indonesia reactivated free trade talks with Australia in March and officially launched free trade talks with the EU in July. In November, Indonesia proposed the idea of setting up a new trade bloc between ASEAN and the Pacific Alliance at the APEC meeting.

On the other hand, Jokowi has adopted nationalistic economic policies that fall under the following three categories. First, Jokowi is emphasizing the importance of self-sufficiency. More precisely, the government wants to reduce import dependency and increase domestic production in a range of products, from beef to smartphones. This has resulted in adopting numerous non-tariff measures, such as local content requirements.

Second, Jokowi's economic development strategy contains many characteristics of state capitalism that are found in other major emerging economies. The administration has put state-owned enterprises in charge of leading infrastructure development and reviving industrialization. It recognizes state firms as agents of development and is providing strong support for their business expansion.

The Indonesian government needs to keep in mind that the success of its development strategy depends on striking a balance between globalism and nationalism. There are benefits to taking a cautious approach when opening borders, but Indonesia should not underestimate the benefits of globalization. The government should also bear in mind that hybridizing seemingly dichotomous sets of policies will require strong institutional and administrative capacity.

http://www.chinapost.com.tw/commentary/ann/2016/12/10/486299/Indonesia-economy.htm

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

*Japan to build deep sea water project in Indonesia*






http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108302/japan-to-build-deep-sea-water-project-in-indonesia

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Japan plans to develop a deep sea water project in Indonesia to produce renewable energy and electrify remote islands in the country, Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has said.

"The technology will be developed in Morotai Island (in North Maluku) as one of 12 integrated fishery centers (SKPT)," Susi said here on Friday.

Earlier on Thursday, she said, Japan had offered the deep sea water technology during a meeting in Jakarta to which the ministry had responded positively.

The ministry has launched the SKPT program to attract investment and optimize business potential in the region, Susi said.

Japan has offered to develop renewable energy to electrify small and remote islands in Indonesia, the ministrys Director General of Sea Management Bramantyo Satyamurti Poewardi said.

The technology takes advantage of the temperature difference between the sun-warmed surface water and cold deep water to generate electricity.

The cold deep water could also be used for tuna fish farming, he said, expressing hope that the country will succeed in its efforts to get the technology.

Japan has reportedly intensified its efforts to promote investment in the fishery sector in Indonesia, including a plan to build tuna breeding and fish processing industries in some regions.

Indonesias Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has agreed on a commitment with Japans Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation (SMBC) for mutual support in promoting and increasing investment in the country.

With the countrys economic growth at five percent amidst the global slowdown, Indonesia has become an interesting location for investment, BKPM chief Thomas Trikasih Lembong said.

Japans total investment during January to September amounted to US$4.4 billion in 2,122 projects, and has made it the second biggest investor in Indonesia after Singapore, whose total investment is US$7.12 billion.

*Indonesia, Japan Cooperates to Develop Fishery Industry*






http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...-Japan-Cooperates-to-Develop-Fishery-Industry

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The Maritime and Fishery Affairs Ministry is exploring opportunities to partner with Japan to develop the downstream fishery industry sector.

"Last night talked to [the Embassy] of Japan on the development of the fishery industry, including its facilities and infrastructure," said Brahmantya Satyamurti, Director General of Marine Management, on Friday, December 9, 2016.

Brahmantya added that the partnership will include the transfer of Japan's expertise in best practices of managing downstream fishery industry and maritime affairs. Meetings between Indonesian and Japanese businesses related to the cooperation is planned to take place early next year.

Brahmantya said that the Japanese embassy promised that they would have to discuss the plan with the Japanese government, and promised to bring the country's best business players to meet Indonesian Maritime and Fishery Affairs Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.



katarabhumi said:


> So.. Are you a tokusatsu fan?.. Nice. .



well yeah. can't take the "boy" out of the "man" as they said. i find that japanese live action shows suits me very well rather than the typical western superhero shows. it's not only because i grew up watching these stuffs, but the stuffs were just so cool back then. out of my top favourite is Denkou Choujin Gridman. perhaps you know it better by it's westernized name, Superhuman Samurai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Boss Dragun said:


> well yeah. can't take the "boy" out of the "man" as they said. i find that japanese live action shows suits me very well rather than the typical western superhero shows. it's not only because i grew up watching these stuffs, but the stuffs were just so cool back then. out of my top favourite is Denkou Choujin Gridman. perhaps you know it better by it's westernized name, Superhuman Samurai.



Ah Superhuman samurai. Yeah I've seen only the Americanized version, when it was run in Indosiar years ago.

Like you I grew up watching Japanese superhero shows and love them. Always enjoy watching anime and tokusatsu.

As for my all time favorite is none other than Ksatria Baja Hitam followed by Saint Seiya. Still rewatch them from time to time as they brings me so many memories. Once my father scolded me with rattan to my butt because I was prefer watching KBH than studying for exam.. Hehehe. 

.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

* aaah that deep sea water project really promising for our future fishry industry, with japanese tech we can build aquapod for tuna breeding, similar like what taiwan did. this is million dollar bussines btw. 








*

*as part of Mr.Jokowi commitment on his vision to build sea-toll project across indonesia , in 2015-2016 we already build and modernize some of our main seaport, its part of 68 seaport project across indonesia. 






some of them :

Gapura surya nusantara terminal at Tanjung perak seaport







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Teluk lamong multipurpose sea port
















Crane control tower



*

*Kuala Tanjung seaport- North Sumatera l 
no more java centric.











*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Palace warns of another Cabinet reshuffle next year

_Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung has signaled that another Cabinet reshuffle is likely to take place should Indonesia fail to narrow its position gap with regional powerhouses in the World Bank’s flagship report on ease of doing business next year._






Pramono said although Indonesia had jumped significantly by 15 places to 91st position in the World Bank’s Ease of Doing Business index for 2017, released in October, it was still far below Singapore and Malaysia, ranked second and 23rd, respectively, in the index.

Continuous improvements, Pramono said, were currently being undertaken to make sure that the country could secure a position above 50th in the index, regarded as a parameter for investors around the world, by next year.

_“President [Joko “Jokowi” Widodo] has decreed that [the country's ease of doing business ranking] should be better than 50th next year, otherwise he will replace [relevant] ministers,”_ Pramono said on Saturday during the “Indonesianisme Summit” seminar initiated by the Bandung Institute of Technology’s alumni association.

In April, President Jokowi issued the 12th economic stimulus package that specifically targeted a significant improvement in the World Bank’s index by scrapping many procedures and reducing both the time and cost involved in starting a business.

The significant jump in Indonesia’s ranking is based on improvements made in starting a business, getting electricity, registering property, getting credit, paying taxes, trading across borders and enforcing contracts.

On July 27, the President announced the composition of his new Cabinet, which saw nine new names replacing previous officials, in an effort to create a more efficient Cabinet. This was the second reshuffle the President made after the first one in August 2015, when he sacked six Cabinet members.

Also attending Saturday’s seminar were Tourism Minister Arief Yahya, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto and Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi, the latest two are among the new members of the Cabinet.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-of-another-cabinet-reshuffle-next-year.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*LRT Projects Across Jakarta

LRT Adhi Karya (Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi)
phase 1 | 42.1 km | Cibubur-Cawang, Bekasi Timur-Cawang, Cawang-Dukuh Atas | Q3 2015 - 2018
phase 2 | 41.5 km | Cibubur-Bogor, Dukuh Atas-Palmerah-Senayan, Palmerah-Grogol | Q4 2016 - 2018*
_


















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

LRT Jakpro (DKI. Jakarta )

_The Inner City LRT Lines | 8 routes | 115.7 km_
_






























_[/I]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*Indonesia next iconic mega project on shape.*

Even though Garuda Wisnu Kencana (GWK) Cultural Park appears to have tons of visitors and and seems to have enough going on (imho), the people behind the construction at the park say the final product won’t be realized until a projected date of 2017.

The big plans are apparently to build a giant winged garuda statue atop a building that together will tower 120 meters, making it taller than the 93-meter Statue of Liberty in the US, according to Tribun Bali.

Seno Andhikawanto, director of a construction company working on GWK, PT Garuda Adhimatra Indonesia (GAIN), says the building that the 75-meter statue is set on will be 45 meters. It will be a spot to enjoy unrivaled views of Bali he told Tribun.

The statue in progress that will depict *Wisnu riding the mythical garuda* is the work of renowned Balinese sculptor I Nyoman Nuarta and is supposed to be an icon for tourism in Bali and in Indonesia, Andhikawanto told Tribun.








Final Design ^




Model of statue ^














Take a shape




Drone journey




Making the statue

http://bali.coconuts.co/2015/09/02/...-liberty-hopefully-2017-construction-director
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garuda_Wisnu_Kencana

Bonus
--------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Proyeksi Kilang Terbesar Asia TenggaraMenteri Negara BUMN Rini Soemarno (kanan), beserta jajaran meninjau fasilitas Kilang RFCC, di Kilang Pertamina RU IV Lomanis, Cilacap, Jateng, Jumat (9/12/2016). Dalam enam tahun kedepan, Pertamina RU IV Cilacap diproyeksikan menjadi kilang terbesar se-Asia Tenggara dengan selesainya berbagai proyek yang ditujukan untuk meningkatkan kapasitas produksi BBM dan non-BBM demi terwujudnya kedaulatan energi nasional. (ANTARA /Idhad Zakaria






Menteri Negara BUMN Rini Soemarno (ketiga kiri), didampingi Dirut PT. Pertamina Dwi Soetjipto (ketiga kanan), beserta jajaran, meninjau fasilitas Kilang RFCC, di Kilang Pertamina RU IV Lomanis, Cilacap, Jateng, Jumat (9/12/2016). Dalam enam tahun kedepan, Pertamina RU IV Cilacap diproyeksikan menjadi kilang terbesar se-Asia Tenggara dengan selesainya berbagai proyek yang ditujukan untuk meningkatkan kapasitas produksi BBM dan non-BBM demi terwujudnya kedaulatan energi nasional. (ANTARA /Idhad Zakaria)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia Expects Trade Surplus to Rising in November 2016



*
*T**EMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesia expects the trade balance to record a surplus for November 2016 as a result of rising commodity prices. Bank Indonesia (BI) projected last month’s balance of trade may reach around US$1.6 billion to US$1.7 billion or an increase compared to October 2016 with a US$1.21 billion surplus and September 2016 with a US$1.22 billion surplus.

Juda Agung, BI’s Executive Director of Economic and Monetary Policy Department, said that improved export volume in manufacture sector has boosted trade surplus as well. He said on Tuesday, December 13, 2016, that the average increase in manufacture export in the past two months was 7% year-on-year (YoY).

Earlier, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) stated that Indonesia’s trade surplus in October 2016 was US$1.21 billion, meaning that year to date performance is surplus US$6.93 billion. The figure is lower compared to that of last year with US$8.23 billion.

At the same period, import performance has contracted by 7.50%. Imports of consumer goods dropped by 3.86% month-on-month (mom). Whereas raw materials/component and capital goods increased 0.59% and 8.96%, respectively.

Imports of consumer goods increased by 23.95% YoY, while import of raw materials/component jumped 3.47% YoY and imports of capital goods fell by 3.15% YoY.
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...ects-Trade-Surplus-to-Rising-in-November-2016

*Afghanistan lauds Indonesian harmony*




Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A member of Afghanistans peace council has lauded the harmony of the Indonesian people, which preserves peace and security in the country.

"The people who live in Indonesia can live in harmony with diversity," the advisor and member of the High Council of Peace for Afghanistan, Abdul Hakeem, said here on Tuesday.

Hakeem noted that Indonesias experience with ensuring harmony can be applied in Afghanistan.

The advisor has met with the Indonesian Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla to discuss the improvement of peace and reconciliation efforts in Afghanistan based on the Indonesian experience.

According to Hakeem, to achieve a peaceful situation in the country with a 99 percent Muslim population requires more effort.

He added that peace and stability are necessary to achieve prosperity for the Afghani people.

"Thus, we want to cooperate with Indonesia," Hakeem stated.

Hakeem paid a courtesy visit to Kalla, accompanied by several religious scholars and academicians.

In addition, the Ambassador of Afghanistan to Indonesia, Roya Rohmani, said the meeting with Kalla was used to discuss the expansion of cooperation in business and trade sectors as well.
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108368/afghanistan-lauds-indonesian-harmony

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Target Pembangunan Jalan Tol Medan-Tebing TinggiFoto udara pembangunan jalan tol Medan-Tebing Tinggi tampak dari kawasan Deli Serdang, Sumatera Utara, Kamis (8/12/2016). Pembangunan jalan tol sepanjang 61,80 km tersebut ditargetkan selesai pada 2017, dan diharapkan akan memacu pertumbuhan ekonomi Sumatera Utara termasuk sektor pariwisata. (ANTARA/Irsan Mulyadi)







Target Pembangunan Jalan Tol Medan-Tebing TinggiFoto udara pembangunan jalan tol Medan-Tebing Tinggi tampak dari kawasan Deli Serdang, Sumatera Utara, Kamis (8/12/2016). Pembangunan jalan tol sepanjang 61,80 km tersebut ditargetkan selesai pada 2017, dan diharapkan akan memacu pertumbuhan ekonomi Sumatera Utara termasuk sektor pariwisata. (ANTARA /Irsan Mulyadi)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*Iran, Indonesia sign 4 cooperation documents*
*




*
TEHRAN, Dec. 14 (MNA) – Iran and Indonesia inked four memoranda of understanding in Tehran on Wed. in the presence of President Rouhani and President Widodo.

The agreements include mutual legal cooperation in criminal matters, extradition of criminals, cooperation on electricity and renewable energy, and encouraging investment between the two countries.

Concurrent with this signing ceremony held on Wednesday at Sa'dabad Cultural Complex in Tehran, the representatives of private sectors of the two countries also signed eight cooperation documents to further expand bilateral relations.

*Tehran determined to cement ties with Jakarta*

"Iran welcomes improving the level of economic, political, cultural and scientific ties with Indonesia and is ready to supply energy for this country," said President Rouhani at the meeting of high-ranking delegations of Iran and Indonesia on Wednesday.

"If state and private banks establish closer ties with each other, we can witness faster development of commercial ties and joint ventures,” Rouhani stressed.

The president further highlighted the keen interest for participation of Iranian companies in various projects related to energy, oil, gas, water, as well as technical and engineering services.”

President Rouhani highlighted the need for Tehran and Jakarta to further deepen ties in regional and international fields, adding "the two countries pursue common goals in defending the rights of the Palestinian people and can cooperate more closely in establishing security in Syria, Iraq and Yemen and delivering humanitarian aid to the people of these war-stricken countries.”

At the same meeting, the President of Indonesia, Joko Widodo, also stressed his country's resolve for developing ties with Iran, saying "we believe that there is a great opportunity for expanding trade and investment cooperation with Iran in the wake of the implementation of the nuclear deal and lift of sanctions.”

President Widodo welcomed participation of Iranian companies' activities in Indonesia, particularly on construction of refineries, adding "Indonesia is also ready to develop extensive banking relations with Iran.”
http://en.mehrnews.com/news/122024/Iran-Indonesia-sign-4-cooperation-documents

*Export credit for Indonesia’s power sector*
*



*
Indonesia’s power grid will be boosted by eight mobile power plants, to be financed by the export credit agencies of Canada and Hungary.

In total, 500MW will be added to the grid, primarily outside of Java, in regions with low electrification rates. The finance, totalling US$435mn, comes in 12-year loans jointly funded by Export Development Canada (EDC) and the Hungarian Export-Import Bank (Hexim).

The borrower is state-owned electricity board PLN, which has been set a target of adding 35,000MW to the grid by 2019.

“These mobile power plants are expected to make electricity procurement reach Indonesia’s remote areas so the economy can grow and the 99.7% electrification ratio target in 2019 can be achieved,” says PLN communciations head I Made Suprateka.

The plants will utilise Tm2500 gas turbines made by GE. Fifteen of the 20 to be used will be made in Hungary, with the remaining five made in Canada.

CEO of Hexim Zoltán Urbán estimates that the deal will make Hungary Indonesia’s number one trading partner in the Central and Eastern European region, and that it will add more than HUF25bn to the Hungarian economy.

The details of the eight power plants are as follows: Lampung (4 x 25MW), Pontianak in West Kalimantan (4 x 25MW), Bangka (2 x 25MW) in Bangka Belitung, Riau (3 x 25MW), Belitung in Bangka Belitung (25MW), Ampenan in West Nusa Tenggara (2 x 25MW), Paya Pasir in North Sumatra (3 x 25MW) and Nias (25MW) in North Sumatra.
http://www.gtreview.com/news/asia/export-credit-for-indonesias-power-sector/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

looking at the news from India and Iran, meanwhile Indonesian President strictly stressed himself on Economic cooperation, the other two using the opportunity to gain their regional politics agenda into the playing games.....


----------



## afiq0110

madokafc said:


> looking at the news from India and Iran, meanwhile Indonesian President strictly stressed himself on Economic cooperation, the other two using the opportunity to gain their regional politics agenda into the playing games.....



We should emphasize more in military industry cooperation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia car sales rise 14.9 pct y/y in Nov*

JAKARTA, Dec 15 Car sales in Indonesia were 14.9
percent higher in November than a year earlier, preliminary data
released by the automotive industry association showed on
Thursday.

An association official said the figure would be revised
higher as two carmakers, Chevrolet and Mercedes Benz, have not
reported their sales for last month. Normally, they make minor
contribution to total sales.

Automakers sold 99,900 units of cars last month, the data
showed. 

On a monthly basis, car sales rose by 8.6 percent from
October.

Toyota Motor Corp continued to lead the local car
market, followed by Daihatsu Motor Co Ltd and Honda
Motor Co Ltd.




 (Reporting by Gayatri Suroyo; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore)
http://www.reuters.com/article/indonesia-economy-autos-idUSJ9N1D4022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Bank Indonesia calls on President to support re-denomination bill *

*The Jakarta Post - *_Jakarta | Mon, December 19, 2016_

Bank Indonesia (BI) has urged President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to support the passing of the redenomination bill in a bid to make rupiah denominations simpler and more efficient.
“Simplifying the number of digits on rupiah denominations will not decrease consumers' purchasing power as it will also be followed by the prices of goods and services being adjusted,” BI governor Agus Martowardojo said at the central bank’s headquarters on Monday, during an event on the issuance of new banknotes and coins.
Agus said should the bill be passed into law the denomination process would need a minimum transition period of eight years, adding that BI would coordinate with the Finance Minister to accelerate the bill’s completion.
Jokowi, who also came to the event, said the bill should have been included as a priority item in the 2017 National Legislation Program (Prolegnas).

The previous government had discussed plans to slash three zeroes off the local currency since 2013. However, until this point, the draft bill still has not been deliberated by the House of Representatives. (win/dan)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...president-to-support-redenomination-bill.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samudro_JOY

*African region, as a priority for Cooperation with Indonesia in 2017*
Selasa, 20 Desember 2016






Pemerintah dan dunia usaha nasional perlu terus memperkuat konsolidasi dan sinergi dalam menggarap peluang kerja sama dengan Afrika. Demikian ditegaskan oleh Plh. Direktur Afrika, Ditjen Aspasaf, Kemlu, Irwan Iding, dalam membuka acara “Forum Koordinasi Penguatan Diplomasi RI ke Afrika” di Tangerang Selatan, 15-16 Desember 2016.

Forum yang dihadiri oleh sekitar 40 peserta dari kalangan pemerintah dan pengusaha nasional tersebut membahas rencana kegiatan tahun 2017 ke Afrika dan permasalahan yang dihadapi bersama. Turut hadir sebagai pembicara yaitu Direktur Teknologi dan Industri Pertahanan, Ketua Komite Afrika KADIN RI serta pejabat senior mewakili Sesditjen Pengembangan Ekspor Nasional, Biro Kerja Sama Luar Negeri Kementan dan dari Ketua Kadin Komte Afrika serta Sales Marketing Eximbank.

Forum memandang produk industri strategis RI Indonesia memiliki potensi untuk promosikan ke Afrika dan menetapkan negara-negara Afrika sebagai prioritas penjualan produk industri strategis. Saat ini akan diserahterimakan sebuah pesawat CN-235 untuk Senegal dan sebuah pesawat lagi dalam tahap pembuatan yang dipesan oleh Pemerintah Ghana. Sementara pemesanan pesawat dalam tahap perundingan akhir adalah dari Pemerintah Nigeria. Demikian juga dengan produk dari PT Pindad yang dalam perundingan dengan Pemerintah Madagascar, Mozambik dan Nigeria.

Forum menyepakati bahwa kerja sama di bidang pertanian, khususnya pelatihan merupakan program kerjasama yang berhasil dikembangkan di Afrika. Terdapat 2 (dua) Pusat Pertanian Pedesaan yang dibangun di Tanzania dan Gambia, dan sebanyak 286 orang yang diberikan pelatihan oleh Pemerintah Indonesia disamping 50 bantuan hibah traktor ke negara-negara Afrika. Pemberian bantuan traktor ini juga sekaligus memperkenalkan produk Indonesia kepada petani Afrika. Untuk 2017, Kementerian Pertanian menempatkan prioritas kerjasama Pertanian dengan negara-negara Afrika. Sementara di bidang perikanan, Kementerian KKP menawarkan fasilitas Center of Excellence Penangkaran Ikan di Indonesia untuk kerjasama pelatihan.

Di bidang ekonomi, forum mengangkat isu-isu permasalahan perdagangan seperti fluktuasi mata uang lokal dan kredibilitas mitra lokal. Hal ini dapat ditangani dengan mengajukan asuransi gagal bayar dan meneliti mitra dengan lebih teliti yang dapat dibantu oleh KBRI dan ITPC di negara akreditasi.

Ketua Komite Tetap KADIN RI, Mintardjo Halim, mengusulkan perlunya pendirian zona ekonomi khusus Indonesia di Djibouti untuk mempermudah akses masuk produk RI ke Afrika Timur. Pendirian zona ekonomi khusus tersebut diharapkan dapat memotong biaya logistik ke Afrika dan menjadi hub distribusi barang-barang Indonesia ke negara-negara sekitar seperti Ethiopia, Sudan dan lain-lain.

Afrika merupakan salah satu pasar non-tradisional Indonesia dengan nilai perdagangan antara RI-Afrika pada tahun 2015 mencapai USD 8,2 miliar. Beberapa produk Indonesia, seperti mie, kertas, sabun dan minyak goreng, telah mudah ditemui di berbagai negara di Afrika.

(Sumber: Dit. Afrika)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Zulkarneyn said:


> Great input pirupiru. Indonesia is indeed the shining star in East Asia


The richest are almost all Chinese in Indonesia


----------



## Bungaterakhir

New Hope for Japan with Jakarta-Surabaya Railway





After seeing its proposal for an earlier railway project shunted into a siding after requesting a sovereign guarantee, Japan has been invited to submit a proposal for a new medium-speed, double-track railway line linking Indonesia’s two largest cities, Jakarta and Surabaya.

The proposed Jakarta-Surabaya railway project is expected to cut travelling time from the current 11-hours to just six-hours, with trains travelling at speeds of between 180 to 200 kph (111-124mph). In addition to reducing the passenger travel time the new Jakarta-Surabaya railway will also speed up the transfer of goods from the port city of Semarang on the north coast of Java to Surabaya.

*Despite being five times the distance of the $5.5 billion, 156km (96.93 miles) high-speed Jakarta-Bandung railway project that Japan lost to China last year, the 725km (450mile) Jakarta-Surabaya railway project is expected to cost just $3 billion.*

Last year Japan, historically one of Indonesia’s largest foreign investors saw its bid for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project sidelined in favour of rival China when it stipulated a government guarantee was necessary. In response Indonesia awarded the $5.5 billion project to China Railway International Co. Ltd., a subsidiary of China Railway Group Ltd., and Indonesian state-owned enterprises, who didn’t require such an undertaking.


Source : aecnewstoday

Long-term project for eastern part of Indonesia, 

Makassar, South Sulawesi, Indonesia eastern Hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bungaterakhir

_Papua was chosen to Host 20th PON in 2020, it really provides a tremendous boost for the improvement of infrastructure in the city, such as..


New sport facilities 













New Hotels




_



*New public transportations *
*Brace Yourself, LRT Will be Coming Soon in Papua






The Indonesian government is up on their heels to improve the transportation infrastructures in Papua. Currently, they are building Trans Papua Roads, Train, Sea Tolls, and many more. By building more transportation infrastructures, they want to help the distribution of goods and better inter-connectivity in Papua. Furthermore, the government also hopes that with these developments, the economic growth and welfare in Papua will be improved.

Currently, there is also good news from the local government of Papua. The Provincial Government of Papua is planning to build light train or LRT (Light Rail Transit) that spans around 37 kilometer (km) from Mandala Stadium in Jayapura to Sentani Airport in Jayapura Regency. There are more good news. To ensure the quality and safety of the train, they will order the train from Japan. The train that is going to be used is the same as the one that’s being used in Japan for their public transportation.

“This light train are made in Japan. The purchase is due to the consideration that right now, Japan is most advanced in railways industry. Why do we use light train? Because this will be used for urban areas, so its focusing on public transportation,” said LRT Development Planning Consultant, Domonggus Urbon, as cited from Okezone.

Because of the topography in Papua and the lack of land that can be used as roads, train becomes one of the solution that is chosen by the Provincial Government of Papua. The reason why they are choosing light train or Light Rail Transit in Papua is because they can build the rails above, crossing mountainous area in Syklop and beaches in Jayapura City.

“The development of Light Rail Transit in Papua from Mandala Stadium to Sentani will help the realization of a more effective and efficient public transportation that can also boost tourism in Jayapura,” said LRT Development Planning Consultant, Domonggus Urbon, cited from detik.

There will be 11 stations for the Light Rail Transit in Papua, which are, in front of the Mandala Stadium, the Governor’s Office, GOR, Mesran Terminal, Hamadi Market, Entrop, Youtefa Abepura Market, Tanah Hitam or Abe Beach, Expo Waena, Harapan Village, and the Station near Sentani Airport.

With these developments, the Provincial Government of Papua hopes that it will solve the public transportation problems in Papua. In addition, they also want to ensure the best public transportation for the Papuan people. The existence of Light Rail Transit in Papua will give the Papuan people a more convenient and comfortable public transportation, not to mention that they will also use a train from a leading country in terms of train technology.
*​*source : papuanewsorg*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## papacita

Even Papua getting LRT. So far Jakarta (Jabodetabek), Palembang, Bandung, and Jayapura are getting Metro/LRT, I guess it's safe to say other big cities will follow soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

papacita said:


> Even Papua getting LRT. So far Jakarta (Jabodetabek), Palembang, Bandung, and Jayapura are getting Metro/LRT, I guess it's safe to say other big cities will follow soon.



*feel free, it's safe to say so. *

Bandung Metro Capsule- Soil Test
*








Bandung Sky Bridge- Underconstruction*










*Surabaya- Trem I Soil Test









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

@Bungaterakhir , how about make a special thread dedicated for newly made or ongoing building of our infrastructures? You seems to have lots of material.


----------



## afiq0110

papacita said:


> Even Papua getting LRT. So far Jakarta (Jabodetabek), Palembang, Bandung, and Jayapura are getting Metro/LRT, I guess it's safe to say other big cities will follow soon.



Jambi kapan ?... Jambi...


----------



## Bungaterakhir

katarabhumi said:


> @Bungaterakhir , how about make a special thread dedicated for newly made or ongoing building of our infrastructures? You seems to have lots of material.



ahh, dont have to make it. we all know lah our birocrazzy. "anget2 tai ayam/panas2 di awal". hari ini bilang A besok bilang B kita tunggu awal 2017 bakalan banyak groundbreaking project apa ngak. semua itu dari forum ssc kok. anggap ini cuma postingan selingan aja, i just can't sama tetangga yang gak tau diri dan gak sadar posisi mereka dimana di region. lol lanjuuuut guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

seem high rise buildings sprawl across the cities in Indonesia in just matter of years, yes years!! As merely less than a decade Indonesian second and third tier level cities is busy build their high rise building in which many had 150 meter or so tall building. Another Jakarta is in the making, the pic came from various cities like Surabaya, Bandung, Medan, Semarang, Makassar, Manado, Batam

Cities with more than 2 millions population like Surabaya, Medan, Bandung, Makassar, Semarang had tremendous boost in infrastructure and property sector build up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Bungaterakhir said:


> *feel free, it's safe to say so. *
> 
> Bandung Metro Capsule- Soil Test
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait, Metro Capsul? At Dewi Sartika?

I vaguely remember it was said that it would start from Gede Bage.

But.... I am not that up-to-date. That being said, I barely catch up any news of the progress of my own city's projects. Ironic, huh?


----------



## papacita

*How goes Christmas in world's biggest Muslim country? Not as we think.*
*



*
Christmas is a statutory holiday in Indonesia, the world's largest Muslim country. So is Easter. (Photo: Santa Claus surfer teacher on Indonesian island of Bali on Dec. 19, 2016.
The “war against Christmas” is much different in North America than it is in the world’s largest Muslim country.

I have regular Skype meetings with Endy Bayuni, editor-in-chief of The Jakarta Post, a leading newspaper in tropical Indonesia.

Like 87 per cent of the 250 million residents of Indonesia, Endy is a Muslim. The word, “gentleman,” sometimes seems to have been invented just for him.

We’re in regular Skype contact because he is the executive director of the International Association of Religion Journalists and I’m the current chair.

Since Indonesia has often received negative media coverage in the West – for former President Suharto’s ruthless leadership and outbursts of Al Qaida terrorist attacks — I was surprised when Endy mentioned in a recent conversation that he would be off work for the Christmas holiday.

Surely Christmas isn’t a statutory vacation day in Indonesia, which has the largest Muslim population in the world?

Yes it is. So is New Year’s and Easter.




And Indonesia also has a statutory Hindu holiday, even though Hindus make up less than 2 per cent of the population.

It also has statutory Buddhist and Confucian holidays, even while both groups make up less than one per cent each of Indonesia’s population.

There is also a slim chance Indonesia might develop a Jewish statutory holiday, despite the Jewish population being infinitesimal.

It’s eye-opening for people in the West to absorb Indonesia’s approach to religious pluralism, particularly for someone like me who just finished a review of Canadian historian Gerry Bowler’s excellent book, Christmas in the Crosshairs: Two Thousand of Years of Defending and Denouncing the World’s Most Popular Holiday (U of Oxford Press). The book explains how opposition to Christmas in the West has mostly come from atheists, and Christians who find the holiday too commercial.

Since it’s most common for people in the West to hear about the persecution of Christians in Muslim-majority countries, particularly attacks on churches in Egypt, Syria and other parts of the Middle East, it was enlightening to learn what’s going on in this populous South-East Asian country.

To be sure, Indonesia has not been immune to Islamist terrorist attacks at Christmas, as some extremists have chosen the holiday to express their fury.

But unlike most Muslim-majority countries, Indonesia formally operates as a secular state, Endy says.

In regards to holidays it has developed religious pluralism to a greater extent than we have in multi-religious Canada and the United States, which are among the small minority of the world’s immigrant-welcoming countries.

Most of North America’s statutory holidays are rooted in Christianity or secular tradition.

Whether or not Canada and the U.S. should start creating statutory holidays linked to minority religions is a subject worthy of debate, but it’s more than interesting to hear Indonesia has already done it. I’ve learned in the past that many Muslims in Canada are quite fond of Christmas.

http://vancouversun.com/news/staff-...-worlds-biggest-muslim-country-there-isnt-one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

*The power ship "Gokhan Bey" to light Kupang Before Christmas*
21 Desember 2016 22:49

*



*

Kupang in East Nusa Tenggara and Lombok in West Nusa Tenggara will receive additional electricity supplies before Christmas and New Year’s Eve as two power barges from Turkey are set to begin operating in the two regions in mid-December.(22 December 2016)

Kupang will see an additional power supply from the Karadeniz Powership Dogan Bey, a floating power plant that has the capacity to produce up to 120 megawatts (MW), while Lombok will host the Karadeniz Powership Gokhan Bey, which has a capacity of 60 MW.

“The Dogan Bey power barge, which has a capacity of 120 megawatts, is scheduled to arrive in Kupang in mid-December and is planned to start operation before the celebration of this year’s Christmas Eve,” Karpowership Asia-Pacific regional director Ufuk Berk said in a statement.

The deployment of the two power vessels is part of Karpowership’s agreement with the Indonesian government to provide 540 MW of electricity to several regions in the country for five years, starting last year.

The first Karpowership barge, which is named the Karadeniz Powership Zeynep Sultan and has a 125 MW capacity, arrived in Amurang, North Sulawesi, in December last year.

After Gökhan Bey, according to the plan, there will be three another power-ships that will be sent to Belawan (North Sumatra), Lombok (West Nusa Tenggara) and Ambon (Maluku), with a power capacity according to the contract of each of 240 MW, 60 MW , 60 MW.

PT PAL Indonesia will contribute to the development of a fleet of this ships, the world's largest power-generating ship. With this exclusivity,* PT PAL Indonesia will receive technology transfer in the the field of design, procurement, construction, transportation, installation, inspection / testing and maintenance the PowerShip* for a total of 5.000MW for 7 years.

All these have shown remarkable progress in supporting of energy procurement master plan amounted to 35,000 MW

*Jktpost x tribun.manado*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*France may become gateway for Indonesia`s products to Europe*
Minggu, 18 Desember 2016 16:04 WIB | 2.685 Views




Minister Airlangga Hartarto. (ANTARA News/PR of Industrial Ministry)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is considering turning France into a gateway for its products to non-traditional markets in Europe, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said.

"France has a dynamic industry and is one of the most competitive nations in the world," he said, while receiving French Ambassador to Indonesia Jean-Charles Berthonnet at his office recently.

France is also ranked second, third and fourth for chemical industries, food industries and in the information and telecommunication industries in Europe, he said in a press statement released.

The minister added that Indonesia should look into the possibility of turning France into a gateway for its products to Europe through cooperation in the industrial sector, standardization efforts, and exchanging information on non-tariff measures, as part of efforts to penetrate the market.

France is also Indonesias important partner in terms of trade relations, which contribute to its industrial and economic growth, he said.

"The two countries need to enhance economic cooperation to balance their trade and investment," he said.

In 2015, Indonesia imported US$1.3 billion worth of goods from France, while its exports to France were valued at US$972 million.

Indonesias imports from France included aircraft components, vehicles, electronic machines and milk and pharmaceutical products, while its exports to France were made up of electronic machinery, footwear, rubber, rubber products, furniture, clothing and accessories, coffee, tea and spices.

Data from the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) show Frances investment in Indonesia between 2011 and 2016 reached US$771.2 million in 783 projects.

The projects include 174 projects worth US$323.7 million in the manufacturing sector.

Indonesia is also a hub for products manufactured by French company Schneider Electric for Southeast Asia.

_(Reported by Sella Panduarsa Gareta/Uu.S012/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108463/france-may-become-gateway-for-indonesias-products-to-europe_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Presiden Resmikan PLBN EntikongPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan) didampingi Menko PMK Puan Maharani (keempat kiri), Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani (ketiga kiri), Menteri PU Pera Basoeki Hadimoeljono (kedua kiri), dan Gubernur Kalbar Cornelis (kedua kanan) meninjau Pos Lintas Batas Negara (PLBN) Entikong usai peresmiannya di Kabupaten Sanggau, Kalbar, Rabu (21/12/2016). Presiden Joko Widodo mengharapkan keberadaan PLBN Terpadu Entikong tersebut dapat mendukung kecepatan dan kualitas layanan serta memberikan manfaat besar bagi masyarakat sekitar. (ANTARA/A Nugrosh)







Presiden Resmikan PLBN EntikongPresiden Joko Widodo berpidato usai meresmikan Pos Lintas Batas Negara (PLBN) Entikong di Kabupaten Sanggau, Kalbar, Rabu (21/12/2016). Presiden Joko Widodo mengharapkan keberadaan PLBN Terpadu Entikong tersebut dapat mendukung kecepatan dan kualitas layanan serta memberikan manfaat besar bagi masyarakat sekitar. (ANTARA /A Nugrosh)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## afiq0110

Iko uwais... Jet lee - Indonesia


----------



## papacita

*A thrilling year for Indonesia*
*



*
INDONESIA is set to wrap up the year as one of the top performing capital markets in Asia – this is spite of lingering fears of terrorism as well as an undercurrent of domestic political instability for the most part of the year.

Still touted as the region’s “growth proxy” alongside the Philippines amid a backdrop of a weaker global economic environment, Indonesia has made tremendous inroads in attracting capital and assets into the country this year.

Led by its progressive president Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo, the current administration looks to have shaken off years of bureaucratic red tape and other legacy issues to turn the country into a top investment destination.

Key initiatives by Jokowi, particularly a series of multi-billion infrastructure projects as well as crucial land reforms, has been received well by investors.

To date, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) has posted a return of 11%, making it one of Asia’s best-performing stock markets.

Interestingly, despite the recent currency shock brought by the surprise victory by Donald Trump in the November US presidential elections, the rupiah is still currently up by 2.5% for the year, again bucking the regionaltrend of underperformance against the US dollar.

While concerns remain over the presence of ‘hot money’ and high foreign ownership in Indonesian capital markets, investors currently have few options elsewhere if they are keen on the high yields offered by both the sovereign bonds as well as the rupiah.

Although Jakarta was rattled by the January terrorist attacks and a series of foiled attempts by Islamic radicals throughout the year, investors remained enthused over the country’s outlook as shown by new capital inflows into the country.

The ongoing blasphemy trial of Jakarta’s Christian governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, while seen as a crucial litmus test for the country’s religious tolerance, also did not impact financial markets in a significant way.

On Dec 21, Fitch Ratings affirmed the country’s sovereign debt ratings at ‘BBB-’ but revised its outlook to “positive” from “stable”.

It attributed the positive re-rating to Indonesia’s low government debt burden and favorable economic growth outlook, while structural reforms are gradually improving the country’s business and investment climate.

The advances were aided by an ambitious tax amnesty program which has largely succeeded in boosting domestic liquidity despite strong initial skepticism. Some US$261bil in assets held by Indonesians overseas were declared during the first three months of the scheme’s introduction, beating expectations.

As at Sept 28 this year, the Indonesian government collected some US$6.5bil in additional tax revenue under the program. A further US$10.9bil in assets were also repatriated back into the country, thus considerably improving domestic liquidity.

Between June and December this year, the government raised some US$7.70bil in three rounds of new debt issuances. The deals constituted three of the top four capital raising exercises in the debt capital markets.

The top ten deals in the debt markets raised some US$12.8bil. Among the notable debt issuances in the corporate space include Listrindo Capital BV which raised US$550mil and Theta Capital Pte Ltd which raised US$425mil.

A government owned entity, Perusahaan Penerbit SBSN Indonesia III, raised US$2.5bil in Asia’s largest dollar sukuk issuance of the year.

The firm was established for the purpose of issuing Shariah-compliant securities in foreign currencies and is backed by state owned assets.

The renewed bout of optimism for Indonesia was demonstrated in its vibrant mergers and acquisitions (M&A) scene. The top 10 deals in the country for the year were collectively worth US$5.12bil.

It is notable that Credit Suisse were the lead advisers in six out of the top 10 deals, which underscored the investment bank’s dealmaking prominence in Indonesia.

The banking group’s Asia Pacific CEO is Indonesian Helman Sitohang, who has long maintained a bullish outlook on his home country’s capital market prospects.

With the upturn in the prices of commodities this year, particularly in gold and other minerals, dealmakers in Indonesia have made bold bets to secure mining assets to ride on the positive price trend.

The biggest M&A deal of the year is PT Amman Mineral Internasional’s US$2.6bil acquisition of PT Newmont Nusa Tenggara which runs the operations for the massive Batu Hijau copper and gold mining complexes in the country. The major consequence of the deal is that the mine is now fully owned by Indonesian entities.

The next-biggest M&A deal also came from the mining sector with the US$775mil acquisition of PT Agincourt Resources by EMR Capital & Marlin Australia Holdings. PT Agincourt operates the Martabe gold mine in western Sumatra which began production in 2012.

Meanwhile, the country’s equities markets saw a dearth of new high-profile listings during the year. Some US$1.92bil were raised out of its top 10 deals in the equities space, with US$774.1mil coming from just three initial public offerings (IPOs).

The largest IPO this year was the US$395mil listing of PT Waskita Beton Precast Tbk, the concrete precast unit of state-owned builder Wasita Karya. The company is banking in on Indonesia’s infrastructure boom and has already secured US$821mil in new contracts this year.

In second place was PT Cikarang Listrindo Tbk which raised US$265mil from its IPO. It is the first power plant company to attain public listing in the Indonesian market.

The biggest placement of the year was undertaken by PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia Tbk in a US$246mil exercise, followed by PT Matahari Department Store Tbk in a US$226.9mil placement exercise.
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/12/24/a-thrilling-year-for-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Foreign tourist arrivals in Bali reach 4.07 mln*
Sabtu, 24 Desember 2016 02:21 WIB - 0 Views





International Airport I Gusti Ngurah Rai, Badung, Bali, which is the entrance flow of tourists use it for flights to Bali. (ANTARA/Aditya Pradana Putra)

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - The tourist resort province of Bali, which had received 4.07 million foreign tourist arrivals up to October, is expected to have attracted more than 4.4 million more tourists by the end of the year.

"Foreign tourist arrivals account for 40 percent of the national target of about 15 million tourists," said the Head of the Bali Provincial Tourism Office, A.A. Yuniartha Gede Putra, here on Friday.

He added that the foreign tourist arrivals in Bali are expected to go up to 5.5 million in 2017.

Putra said foreign tourists in Bali mainly came from ten countries, namely Australia, China, Japan, Britain, France, India, Malaysia, the United States, Germany and South Korea.

"Given the uniqueness of Balinese art and culture, it attracts tourists from various countries around the world," Putra noted.

He noted that he promoted the region in various countries to lure more travelers to Bali. The Ministry of Tourism also made similar efforts.

Besides, steps were taken to improve cultural tourism as Bali has a regional identity.

He urged everyone to ensure that the local tourism department works well so that tourists in Bali feel safe and comfortable as they enjoy their holidays.

Referring to Australian governments travel advisory, tourism observer Putu Gede Perma claimed it will not affect tourist visits to Bali.

"Based on our observations and the results of the academic studies on the impact of this travel advisory, we have deduced that the advisory did not have any impact on the number of Australian tourists visiting Bali," Putu Gede Perma informed here on Thursday.

Australian tourists were of the view that bomb attacks can happen anywhere in the world and were not unique to Bali, he stated.

"They will not delay or cancel their planned trips to Bali," remarked Gede.

Gede, who is also an academician at the Ganesha Education University, hoped that Australian tourists would not blindly follow their governments recommendation.

"We found that Australian tourists had continued to come to Bali, irrespective of how serious the advisory was," he recalled, adding that the situation was unlike what had happened more than a decade ago when Bali was crippled by bomb attacks.

"Yes, it did affect tourism. After the Bali 1 and Bali 2 bombings, a travel advisory had significantly reduced the influx of Australian tourists," he conceded.

He called upon the police and military officers to remain alert to terror threats, particularly after the arrest of terrorists in South Tangerang, Banten, by the polices anti-terror squad, Densus 88, on Wednesday (Dec 21).

"Bali will always remain a target. Security officers and the people should, therefore, continue to maintain security and order. We should be watchful of suspicious visitors," the tourism observer stressed.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/B003)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108566/foreign-tourist-arrivals-in-bali-reach-407-mln

our touristm sector continued to grow at unprecedented rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Tahun 2017, BP Batam Mulai Membangun Light Rail Transit atau LRT*
*



*
BATAM.TRIBUNNEWS.COM, BATAM - Ada sejumlah proyek infrastruktur akan dikembangkan BP Batam pada 2017.

Beberapa di antaranya, pembangunan awal Light Rail Transit, pelabuhan Kabil, perluasan Rumah Sakit BP Batam dan pembangunan Instalasi Pengolahan Air Limbah (IPAL) di kawasan Bengkong.

Jika dihitung-hitung, anggaran untuk pengerjaan infrastruktur itu memang tidak sedikit. Setidaknya membutuhkan anggaran lebih kurang Rp600 miliar. Dari semua itu, pembangunan awal LRT yang paling menyerap biaya besar.

"Pagu anggarannya itu sekitar Rp100 miliar," kata Direktur Humas dan Promosi BP Batam, Purnomo Andiantono, Kamis (22/12).

Dana itu digunakan untuk melakukan studi awal kelayakan transportasi publik berjenis LRT tersebut di Batam. Rencana lelangnya dijadwalkan Desember 2016 ini.

Untuk Pelabuhan Kabil, BP Batam menganggarkan biaya sekitar Rp130 miliar untuk membangun dermaga curah. Pengembangan dermaga seluas lebih kurang 10 hektare itu dimaksudkan untuk melayani lalu lintas dan bongkar muat CPO. Kedepan diharapkan proses bongkar muat lebih efisien dalam hal waktu.

"Dermaga yang ada saat ini, kami nilai sudah tidak mampu lagi melayani bongkar muat yang semakin hari semakin meningkat," ujarnya.

BP Batam juga berkomitmen meningkatkan kualitas layanannya untuk rumah sakit. Itu dibuktikan dengan akan dibangunnya gedung baru di RSBP Batam di Sekupang. Peruntukannya sebagai pusat pengobatan jantung.

"Posisinya itu di belakang rumah sakit yang ada saat ini. Jadi kalau ada pasien sakit jantung, kita tidak perlu lagi keluar mencari rumah sakit. Cukup di Batam saja," kata Andi.

Pembangunan rumah sakit untuk pusat pengobatan jantung itu, diperkirakan memakan biaya sekitar Rp53,67 miliar. Di sisi lain, BP Batam juga tengah melakukan studi untuk pembangunan IPAL berkapasitas 250 liter per detik.

Dengan begitu, air limbah yang dihasilkan rumah tangga akan diolah lagi menjadi air bersih. Air itu dapat digunakan untuk keperluan industri, cuci kendaraan, menyiram tanaman dan beberapa lainnya. Namun tidak untuk dikonsumsi sebagai air minum.

"Hasil recycle nya bisa untuk industri, cuci-mencuci dan untuk tanaman. Kalau konsumsi belum bisa," ujarnya.

Untuk proyek ini, BP Batam menganggarkan biaya sekitar Rp319 miliar. Keseluruhan biaya itu bersumber dari Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) lewat Kementerian Keuangan. Selain itu juga ada yang berasal dari tarif layanan BP Batam. (*) 
http://batam.tribunnews.com/2016/12...m-mulai-membangun-light-rail-transit-atau-lrt

Batam to get LRT too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> *Tahun 2017, BP Batam Mulai Membangun Light Rail Transit atau LRT*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BATAM.TRIBUNNEWS.COM, BATAM - Ada sejumlah proyek infrastruktur akan dikembangkan BP Batam pada 2017.
> 
> Beberapa di antaranya, pembangunan awal Light Rail Transit, pelabuhan Kabil, perluasan Rumah Sakit BP Batam dan pembangunan Instalasi Pengolahan Air Limbah (IPAL) di kawasan Bengkong.
> 
> Jika dihitung-hitung, anggaran untuk pengerjaan infrastruktur itu memang tidak sedikit. Setidaknya membutuhkan anggaran lebih kurang Rp600 miliar. Dari semua itu, pembangunan awal LRT yang paling menyerap biaya besar.
> 
> "Pagu anggarannya itu sekitar Rp100 miliar," kata Direktur Humas dan Promosi BP Batam, Purnomo Andiantono, Kamis (22/12).
> 
> Dana itu digunakan untuk melakukan studi awal kelayakan transportasi publik berjenis LRT tersebut di Batam. Rencana lelangnya dijadwalkan Desember 2016 ini.
> 
> Untuk Pelabuhan Kabil, BP Batam menganggarkan biaya sekitar Rp130 miliar untuk membangun dermaga curah. Pengembangan dermaga seluas lebih kurang 10 hektare itu dimaksudkan untuk melayani lalu lintas dan bongkar muat CPO. Kedepan diharapkan proses bongkar muat lebih efisien dalam hal waktu.
> 
> "Dermaga yang ada saat ini, kami nilai sudah tidak mampu lagi melayani bongkar muat yang semakin hari semakin meningkat," ujarnya.
> 
> BP Batam juga berkomitmen meningkatkan kualitas layanannya untuk rumah sakit. Itu dibuktikan dengan akan dibangunnya gedung baru di RSBP Batam di Sekupang. Peruntukannya sebagai pusat pengobatan jantung.
> 
> "Posisinya itu di belakang rumah sakit yang ada saat ini. Jadi kalau ada pasien sakit jantung, kita tidak perlu lagi keluar mencari rumah sakit. Cukup di Batam saja," kata Andi.
> 
> Pembangunan rumah sakit untuk pusat pengobatan jantung itu, diperkirakan memakan biaya sekitar Rp53,67 miliar. Di sisi lain, BP Batam juga tengah melakukan studi untuk pembangunan IPAL berkapasitas 250 liter per detik.
> 
> Dengan begitu, air limbah yang dihasilkan rumah tangga akan diolah lagi menjadi air bersih. Air itu dapat digunakan untuk keperluan industri, cuci kendaraan, menyiram tanaman dan beberapa lainnya. Namun tidak untuk dikonsumsi sebagai air minum.
> 
> "Hasil recycle nya bisa untuk industri, cuci-mencuci dan untuk tanaman. Kalau konsumsi belum bisa," ujarnya.
> 
> Untuk proyek ini, BP Batam menganggarkan biaya sekitar Rp319 miliar. Keseluruhan biaya itu bersumber dari Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) lewat Kementerian Keuangan. Selain itu juga ada yang berasal dari tarif layanan BP Batam. (*)
> http://batam.tribunnews.com/2016/12...m-mulai-membangun-light-rail-transit-atau-lrt
> 
> Batam to get LRT too



for a city with more than 1 million population Batam need intregated transportation system


----------



## pr1v4t33r

interesting read. In Senegal, motorcycle taxis are called Jakarta, and they are deadly 





http://www.afrik.com/senegal-jakarta-ces-motos-tueuses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> interesting read. In Senegal, motorcycle taxis are called Jakarta, and they are deadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.afrik.com/senegal-jakarta-ces-motos-tueuses



in 90 decades Indonesia was the bigest motorcycle exporter to West African Countries until China taking and grab all the sweet spot there
http://www.kemlu.go.id/dakar/id/ber...nis-Bagus-Ojek-Motor-Djakarta-di-Senegal.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

98 crisis had basically destroyed most of our industries and manufactures. Good to know that Mali have an intention to start exporting Motorcycles from Indonesia again.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian govt expediting plan to build high-speed train*
Minggu, 25 Desember 2016 06:10 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Andi Abdussalam





Photo document of speed train in Japan. The Shinkansen is a network of high-speed railway lines in Japan operated by five Japan Railways Group companies. (japanguide.com)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is increasing its lobbying with Japan to expedite its plans to build a semi-high speed train that will cover a distance of some 700 kilometers from Jakarta to Surabaya in East Java.

As the government has decided to complete the plan soon and move quickly on construction of the Jakarta-Surabaya semi-high speed train, ministers held a coordination meeting last month.

Those at the coordination meeting, which was attended by Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs; Bambang Brodjonegoro, National Development Planning Minister/National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Head; and Sri Mulyani, Finance Minister, decided to speed up construction of the project.

For this purpose, Minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan visited Japan on December 20-21 this week to discuss the medium fast train project with the Japanese.

The project has long been discussed, and since the beginning Japan has been offered to build the system.

Nevertheless, if there is a better opportunity, the government would consider it.

"Of course they (the Japanese) have the right, because they are involved in the feasibility study. We are looking for the cheapest, best, and fastest. Of course, there are options. We should not put all our eggs in one basket," Luhut said in Jakarta on Friday (Dec. 23, 2016).

In a press conference on Friday, Luhut said the government estimates that the Jakarta-Surabaya semi high-speed train project will cost Rp80 trillion.

The cost was based on a preliminary study conducted by the Ministry of Transportation and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

With a speed of 160 kilometers (km) per hour, and powered by electricity, the semi high speed trains will cover the Jakarta - Surabaya route in five hours.

Previous estimates indicate the semi-high speed train could reach a speed of 180 kilometers to 200 kilometer per hour, and shorten the travel time from Jakarta to Surabaya.

Currently, it takes about 10 hours to travel from Jakarta to Surabaya. However, with a medium-speed of 180 to 200 kilometers per hour, travel time between both cities could be shortened to below four hours.

Luhut said the trains electric power system would be a step forward in the use of technology, because other long distance trains continue to use diesel fuel. "For the cost, frankly, we would like to follow the DED (detailed engineering design) calculation. The cost figure released by the government of Japan is approximately Rp102 trillion. We see that the figure still could be lowered to about Rp80 trillion. Yet, the investment remains very large," he said.

Because of the high cost of the investment, Luhut said the government has decided to put in place a funding plan that requires cooperation between the government and business entities (KPBU), or through the Public Private Partnership (PPP).

Such a plan has been proposed by Minister of National Development Planning (PPN)/Head of National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro. Bambang made the proposal because, based upon the law on railways, train lines are state assets that should be managed by the government.

The government would study the feasibility of adopting the public private partnership (PPP) for the project to be implemented jointly with Japan.

"We have discussed this alternative (PPP) with the Bappenas . We can invite the private sector to jointly fund the project, and will discuss this again," Luhut noted in a previous statement.

Therefore, it is expected that the project would not burden the state budget. 

The cooperation scheme between the government and the private sector (PPP) could be used for alternative funding, since the government would seek to use most of its budget in 2017 for the development of rural areas and other regions outside Java Island.

"If it would be funded by the government, (the project) would add to the governments debt. It will burden the state budget. The governments policy is currently not to use too much of the funds in the budget for (development) in Java Island. We would rather use it for development of regions outside the island, as part of the efforts to ensure equitable development," he explained.

However, the project would not be fully handled by the private sector, as the government, based on the law on railways, is required to own the railway line.

Previously, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi had said that the government would maintain its ownership in the project, although it has yet to take a final decision and would use existing track lanes.

Regarding the approximate price of the semi fast Jakarta-Surabaya train tickets, Luhut estimated that the price will range from Rp500,000 to Rp600,000.

"Ticket prices are Rp500,000 - Rp600,000, but it depends on what we will still see," Luhut said.

In the meantime, a number of local East Java legislators said the Jakarta-Surabaya semi-high speed trains will boost the countrys economic development.

According to Zainul Lutfi, Commission B member of the East Java Regional Legislative Assembly (DPRD), the Jakarta-East Java train project will help equitably distribute economic development and increase economic activities in the regions. 

However, he advised that the project should be accompanied by a comprehensive study, particularly in those regions where the train passes through.

His colleague, Abdul Halim of the DPRD Commission D, said he supported the project, but studies should be conducted to determine its feasibility, including the country that will build it.
(T.A014/INE/KR-BSR)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108594/indonesian-govt-expediting-plan-to-build-high-speed-train

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina targets US$3.04 bln profit in 2017*
Jumat, 23 Desember 2016 18:37 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina has set a net profit target of US$3.04 billion or Rp40.95 trillion in 2017, up six percent from US$2.88 billion in 2016.

"We will face full challenges next year. Pertamina must be more aggressive than what it has done in 2016," Pertaminas Chief Commissioner Tanri Abeng said after attending the companys shareholders general meeting (RUPS)in Jakarta on Friday.

The RUPS was led by Edwin Hidayat Abdullah, deputy for energy, logistics, regional and tourism affairs of the State-owned Enterprises (SOE) Ministry.

Pertaminas net profit growth next year will be supported by planned income of US$42.59 billion, up 15.01 percent from an estimated US$37.03 billion in 2016, Tanri Abeng said.

Net profit before interest, tax, depreciation and amortization (Ebitda) in 2017 is pegged at US$7.43 billion, even though the Ebitda margin will be lower by eight percent from 18.9 percent to 17.4 percent.

In 20017, Pertamina will allocate US$6.67 billion in capital expenditure, down three percent from US$6.90 billion in 2016.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108562/pertamina-targets-us304-bln-profit-in-2017


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*old news, but still worth it to share here. *
*Atkins to create TOD masterplans for Indonesia’s first HSR corridor*



> Atkins has been awarded the design contract to provide transit oriented development (TOD) masterplan along the new Jakarta-Bandung high speed rail corridor, Indonesia's first high speed rail project. Upon completion in 2019, the route will stretch 142.3 km and stimulate economic growth along the corridor whilst reducing traffic congestion in the region. TOD masterplanning brings together the three key fundamental components: smart planning, land value capture and development/station integration.
> 
> Appointed by Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC), a joint venture between PT. Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia and CHINA RAILWAY International Co. Ltd., Atkins’ scope of work will cover masterplanning, transit orientated development (TOD), architecture and urban design, landscape design and station integration for Halim and Manggarai areas.
> 
> Bertil de Kleynen, Atkins’ head of architecture in Asia Pacific said: “These TOD projects will support Jakarta’s national vision for sustainable development hubs around key transport links and incorporate positive social, cultural, economic, and community benefits for residents and visitors to the region. The project involves complex design challenges and we will address each development as a fresh challenge and provide design solutions tailored for the individual locations.”
> 
> *Atkins has a long history of creating transit oriented developments, which are mixed-use residential and commercial areas designed to maximise land values and return on investment through optimising access to public transport and incorporating features to encourage the development of integrated environments for live, work and play.[/]
> *


*

source : atkinsglobal

atkins for birmingham train station





atkins dubai metro



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia Asks Japan to Build Smelters in Sulawesi*
*



*
*TEMPO.CO, Jakarta* - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan has requested that Japan build smelters in Indonesia. "I asked the Japanese to build a smelter in Sulawesi. They are going to send a team to consider Morowali, Central Sulawesi, to become their model," he said at a press conference on Friday.

According to Luhut, in the Morowali region there is a smelter with a very large capacity that was built by China. The smelter processes nickel ore, which is used to produce high value added products, such as stainless steel.

Therefore, Luhut, who is a former coordinating minister for politics, has challenged Japan in order not to be out-performed by China. "Yesterday, Japan asked (to be allowed to export nickel and bauxite) but I told them 'if others can do that (build smelters) why can't you?'. I told them that they could build whatever type of smelter they want," he said.

In his working visit to Japan on December 20-21, Luhut said he met with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and discussed the Indonesian government's plan to end the export of mineral ores.

According to Luhut, the ban on exports of mineral ores was enacted for the welfare of the Indonesian people, through the building of a national processing industry capacity. "I explained to Abe that it was done for the welfare of the people of Indonesia," he said.

Government Regulation (PP) No. 1 of 2014 on the Implementation of Mineral and Coal Mining Activities stipulates the obligation of the downstream mining sector, where raw mineral exports will be banned starting in January 2017.

Luhut previously emphasized that the government will not change its plan to end the export of nickel ore and bauxite beginning in 2017. The government will ban the export so that Indonesia's large reserves of nickel and bauxite can be fully utilized in the country through downstream development activities.

By processing minerals domestically, Indonesia will gain added value in the form of direct exports of raw minerals. In addition, Indonesia will not need to rely on other countries to import stainless steel products.

ANTARA
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/12/25/056830440/Indonesia-Asks-Japan-to-Build-Smelters-in-Sulawesi

*China's November coal imports from Indonesia surge*




Chinese imports of coal from Indonesia surged 160 percent in November from a year earlier, in line with rising shipments to meet a domestic shortfall, but imports from Australia dipped 10 percent. Imports from Indonesia jumped to 5.15 million tonnes, still slightly below the 5.6 million tonnes shipped in from Australia, customs data showed.

Imports from Indonesia are up nearly 37 percent so far this year, while shipments from Australia are down 2.1 percent. Coal imports by utilities and steel mills have jumped sharply after China moved to tackle a glut and cut dependence on fossil fuels to help combat pollution. Beijing has since taken steps to help domestic producers ramp up supply, but monthly output in November was still below last year's level.

Imports of North Korean anthracite jumped 37.5 percent in November from a year earlier to 1.91 million tonnes, the figures showed. China's Commerce Ministry said earlier this month it will put a temporary ban on imports of North Korean coal. Imports from Mongolia, a major exporter of coking coal used in steelmaking, rose 186 percent on a year earlier to 3.36 million tonnes. The figure was also well above October's 2.31 million tonnes. Coal imports from Russia were also up strongly in November on a year earlier, jumping 84 percent to 1.7 million tonnes, while year-to-date imports were up 14 percent.
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108579/2016-indonesia-oil-production-exceeds-target

*Carbon Sales Could Generate $16b in Foreign Exchange: BRG*




*Jakarta*. The Peatland Restoration Agency, or BRG, has estimated Indonesia’s peatland could generate a revenue of $16 billion (Rp 214 trillion) from carbon trading that should help the country to preserve its delicate biosphere and plug the deficit in its external balance.

“The carbon price in the Californian market is around 10 to 15 dollars per ton,” BRG head Nazir Foead told state news agency Antaranews.com on Saturday (24/12). “In Sweden the price for carbon per ton reaches up to $168, so the potential foreign exchange for peat lands could reach up to Rp 214 trillion.”

According to Nazir, this potential should be optimized so that Indonesia can achieve multiple outcomes. First, Indonesia can reach carbon emission reduction target of 29 percent in 2030, and secondly, exploit carbon sales for foreign exchange to a number of foreign countries.

This way, Nazir said, Indonesia could be the world’s center for peatland restoration and climate change mitigation.

“People could then come to Indonesia not just to learn [how to restore peat], but also for consultation,” Nazir said. “We can export knowledge, human resources and carbon out of the country, as a form of peat land restoration in the country.”

He said selling carbon to foreign countries is a step in accordance with the Paris Agreement, which was signed in 2015 by United Nations State Members to reduce carbon emissions.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/carbon-sales-generate-16b-foreign-exchange-brg/

*2016 Indonesia oil production exceeds target*
*



*
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias oil and gas production this year exceeded the target set in the 2016 revised state budget (APBNP 2016) at 820,000 barrels of oil per day (bpd) and 6,438 million standard cubic feet of oil per day (MMSCFD).

The Upstream Oil and Gas Regulator (SKK Migas) recorded that Indonesias oil production, as of November 2016, reached 822,000 bpd, while its gas production during the same period stood at 6,643 MMSCFD.

Further, state-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina set a 2017 net profit target of US$3.04 billion, or Rp40.95 trillion, up six percent from US$2.88 billion in 2016.

Pertaminas net profit growth next year will be supported by a planned income of US$42.59 billion, up 15.01 percent from an estimated US$37.03 billion in 2016.

According to SKK Migas Public Relations Head Taslim Z Yunus, the oil and oil production target in 2016 could be exceeded, thanks to full operations since January 2016 of Cepu Blocks Train B in the Banyu Urip oil field along the border areas of Central and East Java, which has produced 185,000 bpd since January this year.
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108579/2016-indonesia-oil-production-exceeds-target

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

Today marks 12 years of one of the worst natural disaster in recent history and Aceh was the region suffered the most. These pictures aren't recent but enough to remind us how they've managed to rebuild themselves and keep on living

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi wants Jakarta to become world sharia financial center*
Sabtu, 24 Desember 2016 02:51 WIB - 0 Views





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has said Jakarta should aim to become the global sharia financial center as Indonesia has the worlds largest Muslim population.

"Ive ever conveyed (it) to chairman of the Financial Services Authority (OJK) that it is natural if we make Jakarta as the world sharia financial center," Jokowi said, at a gathering of stakeholders related to the eight-year issuance of state sharia-based bonds at the state palace here on Friday.

According to Jokowi, he had heard that an effort to make Jakarta as the world sharia financial center was being discussed by the OJK.

"We have the potential and power, why we do not use (that), not only sharia financial services such as banks, insurance companies, I think many other things that can be developed, including sharia travel, and halal restaurants," the president pointed out.

The president stated that Indonesia should focus on its great market potential.

"It will trigger economic growth in our country and eliminate issues that often appear such as rumors of 10 million to 20 million Chinese laborers coming into Indonesia, while actually it was only 21,000 of them," he explained.

On state sharia-based bonds for the national state budget, the president said that the essence of the budget is that it will be used for the welfare of the people, meaning to eradicate poverty, reduce unemployment, and social inequality.

"Therefore, the government uses various ways to strengthen the state budget such as strengthening the tax base for instance through the tax amnesty, state sharia securities (SBSN) or the state bonds," he disclosed. 

The president also declared that Indonesia should be proud that it is the issuer of the largest state bonds in US dollars.

Up to November 2016, the issuance of SBSN in the international market reached US$10.15 billion with outstanding US$9.5 billion.

"This means that we have huge potential and it plays an important role in the development and improvement of the welfare of the Indonesian people," he cited.

The president further said that Indonesia has a variety of sharia-based bonds (Sukuk), so there are many alternatives to invest. 

Jokowi also pointed out that in 2015 and 2016 as much as Rp20.8 trillion of Sukuk has been used to construct railway lines, including bridges that are beneficial for the people.

"Then (the sukuk) is also to construct facilities of higher learning institutes and rehabilitate various buildings including those for preparation of Hajj Pilgrimage rituals" Jokowi added.

_(Reported by Agus Salim/Uu.B003/INE/KR-BSR)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108...karta-to-become-world-sharia-financial-center

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Boss Dragun

madokafc said:


> Regarding the approximate price of the semi fast Jakarta-Surabaya train tickets, Luhut estimated that the price will range from Rp500,000 to Rp600,000.
> 
> "Ticket prices are Rp500,000 - Rp600,000, but it depends on what we will still see," Luhut said.



the project reeks of failures just looking at those prices alone. going by plane is much cheaper and a lot quicker. looks to me that the japenes are shitting us with such proposal. maybe that is an "intentional" shitty proposal?


----------



## kaka404

Boss Dragun said:


> the project reeks of failures just looking at those prices alone. going by plane is much cheaper and a lot quicker. looks to me that the japenes are shitting us with such proposal. maybe that is an "intentional" shitty proposal?


those price are an estimate.. which means it might not be that at all... and i don't think just the estimated price of a ticket alone is needed to proof that the project is going to be a failure or not.

don't forget it's a high speed railway.. as in it can also be used for a high speed train that transport other things then people...

BTW you might not notice this, but your post is a type of posts that lead the internet to become somewhat cancerous lately.. making an argument based on very little, twisting the original article to proof your point of view, filled it with negativity, posting it with emotional lines.. etc

please don't misunderstand me... i'm not against freedom of speech, and i'm pretty sure there are others that felt the same way you did.. but believe it or not an emotional or negative rant actually spread faster then a well constructed or positive opinions.. and i do believe we know which should be spread more then the others.
i'm very sure you can express your opinion more constructively.

@papacita: any source on that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

kaka404 said:


> @papacita: any source on that?



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-country-risen-ashes-tsunami-decade-on.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

kaka404 said:


> those price are an estimate.. which means it might not be that at all... and i don't think just the estimated price of a ticket alone is needed to proof that the project is going to be a failure or not.
> 
> don't forget it's a high speed railway.. as in it can also be used for a high speed train that transport other things then people...
> 
> BTW you might not notice this, but your post is a type of posts that lead the internet to become somewhat cancerous lately.. making an argument based on very little, twisting the original article to proof your point of view, filled it with negativity, posting it with emotional lines.. etc
> 
> please don't misunderstand me... i'm not against freedom of speech, and i'm pretty sure there are others that felt the same way you did.. but believe it or not an emotional or negative rant actually spread faster then a well constructed or positive opinions.. and i do believe we know which should be spread more then the others.
> i'm very sure you can express your opinion more constructively.
> 
> @papacita: any source on that?



Well said... Could not agree more...


----------



## ahojunk

*Indonesian blasphemy saga: Islamic hardliner accused of insulting Christianity*
Jewel Topsfield
Amilia Rosa
DECEMBER 27 2016 - 5:11PM

Jakarta: There has been a new twist in the blasphemy saga gripping Indonesia with Islamic hardliner Habib Rizieq reported to police for allegedly insulting Christianity during a sermon on Christmas Day.

The latest drama came as the North Jakarta District Court ruled it would proceed with the blasphemy trial of Jakarta's Christian governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, known as Ahok, who is facing a maximum five years' jail for allegedly insulting Islam.



_Muslim protesters raise their fists as the leader of Islamic Defenders Front, Rizieq Shihab, a speech during a protest against Jakarta's ethic Chinese and Christian Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama Photo: AP_

Rizieq is the founder of the Islamic Defenders Front (FPI), the group that has spearheaded three mass rallies calling for the imprisonment of Ahok for telling voters they had been deceived by his opponents using a Koranic verse.

But the Union of Catholic University Students of the Republic of Indonesia reported Rizieq after viewing a video of a sermon in which he allegedly said: "If Jesus is the son of God, who is the midwife?". They also reported two people who uploaded the video on social media.

While explaining why Muslims should not allow others to wish them a Merry Christmas, Rizieq said it was wrong because it was saying happy birthday to the child of God.

He said a verse in the Koran (sura 112) says: "He (God) neither begets nor is begotten".

"If Jesus is the son of God, then who would be the midwife?" Rizieq says on the video, which went viral on social media. His comments were greeted with much mirth from those attending his sermon in East Java.

_




Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, popularly known as "Ahok", centre. Photo: AP_​
Catholic University Students Union leader Angelo Wake Kako said: "We felt insulted and hurt by the hate statement from Habib Rizieq. it mirrored the lack of tolerance towards diversity in Indonesia, which has been nourished by our ancestors and by us."

Jakarta Police spokesman Argo Yuwono said the case would be investigated. "It will be studied to determine whether a crime has taken place," he told Fairfax Media.

"We will have an internal meeting to discuss the case."

University of NSW academic Melissa Crouch, an expert in Indonesia's blasphemy laws, said there were precedents of people being convicted of blaspheming Christianity but usually it was intra-Christian disputes.

In 2009, for example, a the leader of a Christian sect known as Zion City of Allah and his six disciples were jailed for six months for instructing their followers not to take communion and forbidding wedding ceremonies in church.

Leaders of the local Timor Evangelical Church agreed with the provincial leaders, saying the sect was illegal, according to the 2010 international religious freedom annual report to Congress.

"I think it is probably unprecedented for a Catholic group to lodge a complaint against a radical Islamist leader," Dr Crouch told Fairfax Media.

"I think we are in uncharted waters."

Indonesian cleric Ustadz Alfian Tanjung, who was protesting outside Ahok's trial, told Fairfax Media Rizieq had not committed blasphemy.

"It was just a logical question. If God has a child, then logically there must be someone who assisted with the birth. Who was it?"

The founder of the Indonesian Legal Resource Centre, Uli Parulian Sihombing, said blasphemy cases were subjective.

"If you ask a Muslim they might not see it as blasphemy, if you ask a Christian, they might see it as blasphemy. It depend on who sees it. From a legal point of view, there really is no blasphemy. We oppose the existence of the blasphemy law."

Ahok's trial will resume on January 3.


********

_Why is Indonesia still allowing Habib Rizieq to cause trouble?
IIRC, the majority of eastern parts of Indo is Christian majority.
People like Habib will cause instability to the country, which is not good._
.


----------



## nufix

ahojunk said:


> *Indonesian blasphemy saga: Islamic hardliner accused of insulting Christianity*
> Jewel Topsfield
> Amilia Rosa
> DECEMBER 27 2016 - 5:11PM
> 
> Jakarta: There has been a new twist in the blasphemy saga gripping Indonesia with Islamic hardliner Habib Rizieq reported to police for allegedly insulting Christianity during a sermon on Christmas Day.
> 
> The latest drama came as the North Jakarta District Court ruled it would proceed with the blasphemy trial of Jakarta's Christian governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, known as Ahok, who is facing a maximum five years' jail for allegedly insulting Islam.
> 
> View attachment 363559​_Muslim protesters raise their fists as the leader of Islamic Defenders Front, Rizieq Shihab, a speech during a protest against Jakarta's ethic Chinese and Christian Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama Photo: AP_
> 
> Rizieq is the founder of the Islamic Defenders Front (FPI), the group that has spearheaded three mass rallies calling for the imprisonment of Ahok for telling voters they had been deceived by his opponents using a Koranic verse.
> 
> But the Union of Catholic University Students of the Republic of Indonesia reported Rizieq after viewing a video of a sermon in which he allegedly said: "If Jesus is the son of God, who is the midwife?". They also reported two people who uploaded the video on social media.
> 
> While explaining why Muslims should not allow others to wish them a Merry Christmas, Rizieq said it was wrong because it was saying happy birthday to the child of God.
> 
> He said a verse in the Koran (sura 112) says: "He (God) neither begets nor is begotten".
> 
> "If Jesus is the son of God, then who would be the midwife?" Rizieq says on the video, which went viral on social media. His comments were greeted with much mirth from those attending his sermon in East Java.
> 
> _
> View attachment 363561
> 
> Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, popularly known as "Ahok", centre. Photo: AP_​
> Catholic University Students Union leader Angelo Wake Kako said: "We felt insulted and hurt by the hate statement from Habib Rizieq. it mirrored the lack of tolerance towards diversity in Indonesia, which has been nourished by our ancestors and by us."
> 
> Jakarta Police spokesman Argo Yuwono said the case would be investigated. "It will be studied to determine whether a crime has taken place," he told Fairfax Media.
> 
> "We will have an internal meeting to discuss the case."
> 
> University of NSW academic Melissa Crouch, an expert in Indonesia's blasphemy laws, said there were precedents of people being convicted of blaspheming Christianity but usually it was intra-Christian disputes.
> 
> In 2009, for example, a the leader of a Christian sect known as Zion City of Allah and his six disciples were jailed for six months for instructing their followers not to take communion and forbidding wedding ceremonies in church.
> 
> Leaders of the local Timor Evangelical Church agreed with the provincial leaders, saying the sect was illegal, according to the 2010 international religious freedom annual report to Congress.
> 
> "I think it is probably unprecedented for a Catholic group to lodge a complaint against a radical Islamist leader," Dr Crouch told Fairfax Media.
> 
> "I think we are in uncharted waters."
> 
> Indonesian cleric Ustadz Alfian Tanjung, who was protesting outside Ahok's trial, told Fairfax Media Rizieq had not committed blasphemy.
> 
> "It was just a logical question. If God has a child, then logically there must be someone who assisted with the birth. Who was it?"
> 
> The founder of the Indonesian Legal Resource Centre, Uli Parulian Sihombing, said blasphemy cases were subjective.
> 
> "If you ask a Muslim they might not see it as blasphemy, if you ask a Christian, they might see it as blasphemy. It depend on who sees it. From a legal point of view, there really is no blasphemy. We oppose the existence of the blasphemy law."
> 
> Ahok's trial will resume on January 3.
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> _Why is Indonesia still allowing Habib Rizieq to cause trouble?
> IIRC, the majority of eastern parts of Indo is Christian majority.
> People like Habib will cause instability to the country, which is not good._
> .



It goes back to the reformation era in late 90s, the FPI was among many organizations formed shortly after the fall of Soeharto regime. Because of the "free democracy" euphoria at that time, FPI quickly grew in number; it quickly became a rendezvous for hardliner and fundamentalist muslims who were prosecuted during Soeharto era. The more "moderates" ones formed political parties such as PKS. Entering free election era, the former military generals who had lost their political power due to reformation quickly reformed their political strategy; If they were against hardliners during Soeharto era, they began to condone the likes of FPI for the sake of votes and backing of the mass. Of course FPI welcomed it with an open arm, after all t is a win-win situation for FPI as they finally got the backing of former military men with money and influence.

Several attempts have been made to disband this mass organization, but somehow we need to be careful not to give them a cause for a larger trouble, which can be used also by certain political actors to topple down current regime. So far, Indonesian government has been trying to contain their actions only to those that are still (more or less) in line with the constitution and is still trying to find the best way to disband FPI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

nufix said:


> Several attempts have been made to disband this mass organization, but somehow we need to be careful not to give them a cause for a larger trouble, which can be used also by certain political actors to topple down current regime. So far, Indonesian government has been trying to contain their actions only to those that are still (more or less) in line with the constitution and is still trying to find the best way to disband FPI.


.
Thank you for your reply.

Best wishes to Indonesia in getting rid of this "cancer" asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly developed border crossing facilities in Entikong
All over Indonesia, central government tries to create new economic growth centers by developing villages and far-flung border regions to upen up new economic opportunities.






























_http://foto.kompas.com/photo/detail/2016/12/23/1482482751-c231ab4a-198/4/Wajah.Baru.PLBN.Entikong_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

Today President Jokowi inaugurated Motaain, Indonesia-Timor Leste State Border Crossing Post
















http://vibizmedia.com/2016/12/28/da...-bangun-plbn-motaain-menjadi-kawasan-ekonomi/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia, Japan Agree to Continue Cooperation on Port, Rail Projects*




*Jakarta.* Indonesia and Japan have agreed to continue cooperation on several transportation infrastructure projects in a bid to improve logistics in the archipelago, a minister said.

The two countries agreed to cooperate on the development of Patimban Port in Subang, West Java, and the Jakarta-Surabaya high-speed train, including opportunities to convert railway tracks for use by electric trains and doubling the number of tracks to four from two currently.

"Details related to the parties involved and the collaboration will be discussed later but by representatives from private Japanese and Indonesian companies," Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said on Thursday (29/12).

He said the Ministry of Transportation, National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) are preparing feasibility studies, environmental impact analyses and funding alternatives for the projects.

The environmental impact analyses are scheduled for completion in February.

The minister's comment came after his Japanese counterpart, Keiichi Ishii, visited Patimban Port on Wednesday.

Patimban will support the existing Tanjung Priok Port, which currently handles about 65 percent of the nation's international trade. The port development will begin right after the signing of a $1.7 billion funding agreement in May.

Meanwhile, the Jakarta-Surabaya semi-high-speed rail project will also involve a Japanese company in the feasibility study.

"The government welcomes Japan's increased attention to the construction of railway tracks connecting Jakarta and Surabaya, which will be able to carry trains travelling at up to 160 kilometers per hour," Budi said.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-japan-agree-continue-cooperation-port-rail-projects/

*Foreign developers put their money on Jakarta property*
*



*
They are drawn by relaxed mortgage rules, tax cuts and rising urbanisation

*JAKARTA *• Foreign property developers, led by state-owned China Communication Constructions Group (CCCG), made the biggest investment in Jakarta's residential property in nearly a decade this year as they bet on relaxed mortgage rules boosting demand.

CCCG's US$1 billion (S$1.4 billion) eight-tower complex is targeting young middle-income Indonesian couples and is one of the largest in the capital.

Japan's Mitsubishi Corporation, Tokyu Land, Hong Kong Land, as well as Malaysian Sime Darby, have also signed deals in Jakarta and surrounding areas, according to data compiled by construction consultant BCI Asia.

The projects are estimated to be worth at least US$2.8 billion, or the highest by foreign developers since at least 2007, and come despite a sluggish Indonesian property market.

"Our target market is young couples, young families," said Mr Ferry Thahir, a general manager at China Harbour Jakarta Real Estate Developer, a unit of CCCG. He noted that Jakarta's gridlocked traffic made proximity to the city centre vital.

CCCG is involved in residential projects in other Asian countries such as Myanmar and Malaysia, but in Indonesia it has up to now focused on infrastructure. It is planning another four residential projects in Jakarta, attracted by rising urbanisation - an estimated 200,000 people move to Indonesia's capital every year - and also moves to support the market.

"Efforts by the authorities, like the easing of mortgage rules and the easing of tax rules on property sales, are starting to move the market," said Mr Thahir.

Indonesia's Investment Coordinating Board data shows foreign direct investment in all property segments rose to US$1.67 billion in the January-September period, up from US$1.48 billion a year ago, while the number of projects backed by foreign investors rose 34 per cent to 842 over the period.

Mitsubishi's joint venture with Bumi Serpong Damai aims to build 1,000 housing and retail units, while Sime Darby's partnership with Indonesian developer Hanson International will invest 11.3 trillion rupiah (S$1.2 billion) to develop a 500ha site.

A global slump in commodity prices hit Indonesia's property market, with the value of property sales down 26 per cent last year and 49 per cent in the first nine months of this year, according to research firm Indonesia Property Watch (IPW).

But Bank Indonesia has cut benchmark interest rates by 150 basis points this year and lowered the minimum down payment for home buyers, its second cut in two years. The government has also halved a tax on home sales.

Mr Ali Tranghanda, executive director at IPW, sees property sales growing by at least 15 per cent next year to post the first annual growth since 2013.

Nonetheless, some domestic developers are more cautious. "We are seeing recovery, but it will be gradual," said Mr Tulus Santoso, a director at Ciputra Development, adding that the market may struggle to absorb newly built homes.

REUTERS
http://www.straitstimes.com/business/foreign-developers-put-their-money-on-jakarta-property

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

Indonesian stocks, 2nd best performer of 2016 in Asia Pasific, 5th best in the world

https://finance.detik.com/bursa-dan-valas/d-3384126/ihsg-urutan-5-terbaik-dunia
*Jakarta* - Di tengah kondisi perekonomian global yang bergejolak, pertumbuhan ekonomi Indonesia dinilai masih cukup terjaga. Kondisi ekonomi domestik yang cukup kuat dinilai dapat mendorong rupiah dan penguatan nilai Indeks Harga Saham Gabungan (IHSG).

Tercatat, hingga 29 Desember 2016, IHSG ditutup pada posisi 5.302,57, meningkat sebesar 15,45% dibandingkan posisi penutupan tahun lalu.

"Pertumbuhan IHSG sebesar 15,45% merupakan pertumbuhan indeks terbaik kedua di kawasan Asia Pasifik dan ranking 5 terbaik dunia," ungkap Ketua Dewan Komisioner OJK Muliaman D Hadad di Kantornya, Jakarta, Jumat (30/12/2016).

Dari sisi penambahan jumlah emiten, terang Mulaman, di tahun 2016 ini, Bursa Efek Indonesia (BEI) berhasil menambah 16 emiten baru.

"Itu suatu angka yang jauh lebih baik dari Bursa Efek Singapura dan Filipina yang masing-masing justru kehilangan atau minus 10 dan 1 emiten di tahun yang sama," kata dia.

Sementara itu, lanjut dia, kondisi stabilitas sektor jasa keuangan Indonesia masih berada dalam kondisi normal. OJK juga mencatat, tingkat kesehatan lembaga jasa keuangan juga masih dalam kondisi terjaga dengan didukung tingkat permodalan yang tinggi dan likuiditas yang memadai.

Salah satu faktor yang dinilai membuat perekonomian domestik berkembang, kata Muliaman, adalah karena keberhasilan dari program _tax amnesty_ yang tengah dilakukan.

"Sentimen positif domestik terkait perkembangan perekonomian yang lebih baik dari ekspektasi pasar dan program keberhasilan _tax amnesty_ mampu menjaga penguatan IHSG dan nilai tukar," tutupnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kenyan couple's wedding showcases Indonesian culture

Kenyan Joshua Mugo and his new wife chose to combine Kenyan and Indonesian cultures as the theme for their recent wedding. Held on Sunday in a school yard in Nairobi, the unique wedding reception opened with _gending _(gamelan melodies) and ended with Kenyan dance.







Following Javanese tradition, the couple dressed in black and gold _jarik _(batik skirts) and slowly entered the wedding area to a melody of “_Gending Lancaran Kebo Giro”. _

For entertainment, the wedding hosted an _angklung _performance from the wives of employees at the Tourism Ministry, dubbed Dharma Wanita, from the Indonesian Embassy in Nairobi. The group performed together with a Nairobi-based choir, playing Kenyan songs “_Jambo Bwana” _and “_Malaika”. 




_

Interestingly, the couple have never visited the archipelago. Mugo first learned about Indonesian culture while studying music at a leading private university in Kenya, which led him to meet a professor from Malang, East Java. Since then, the groom has had a strong interest in Indonesian culture.

Indonesian Ambassador to Kenya Soehardjono Sastromihardjo said the embassy would keep promoting Indonesian culture. “This wedding that combines Indonesian and Kenyan cultures is one of our efforts to promote Indonesia to Kenyan citizens,” he said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/...les-wedding-showcases-indonesian-culture.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Bloomberg: Jokowi pemimpin terbaik Asia-Australia 2016*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) mencatatkan rapor sebagai pemimpin terbaik atau paling unggul di antara para pemimpin Asia-Australia pada tahun 2016.

Berdasarkan data dari Bloomberg yang diterima Antara di Jakarta, Sabtu, Presiden Joko Widodo merupakan satu-satunya pemimpin negara yang memiliki performa positif dalam seluruh aspek yang dinilai, yaitu menaikkan kekuatan nilai tukar (2,41 persen), menjaga pertumbuhan ekonomi tetap positif (5,02 persen skala tahun ke tahun) dan memiliki tingkat penerimaan publik yang tinggi (69 persen).

Data tersebut juga menunjukkan bahwa bila dibandingkan dengan pemimpin negara lainnya yang memiliki ukuran ekonomi setara atau lebih besar, prestasi Presiden Jokowi masih menonjol daripada lainnya. Malaysia dan Filipina sama-sama tercatat memiliki nilai tukar negatif sebesar 4,26 persen dan 5,29 persen.

Sementara itu, Presiden Korea Selatan Park Geun-Hye memiliki catatan merah untuk semua aspek. Fakta tersebut didukung dari data bahwa, nilai tukar Won menurun sebesar 2 persen dan pertumbuhan ekonomi yang hanya di angka 2,87 persen, Geun Hye juga memiliki reputasi tingkat penerimaan publik atas dirinya hanya sebesar 4 persen yang menyebabkan dirinya dipaksa untuk mengundurkan diri.

Presiden Jokowi telah menekankan otoritasnya kepada lembaga-lembaga politik selama 2016, dengan menggabungkan kepemimpinan dan kepiawaian politiknya, dengan data bahwa ia mengendalikan dua per tiga kursi di parleme. Program keberhasilan "amnesti pajak" juga mampu membiayai program pembangunan infrastrukturnya.

Dari keseluruhan pemimpin yang dinilai oleh Bloomberg yaitu delapan pemimpin negara, Jokowi satu-satunya pemimpin dunia yang memiliki semua indikator positif untuk tiga kategori yaitu fluktuasi kurs, pertumbuhan ekonomi dan rating penerimaan publik.

Sementara itu, penerimaan publik paling tinggi dimiliki oleh Presiden Filipina Rodrigo Duterte dengan rating 83 persen, ia juga mendapatkan nilai 7,1 persen dalam upaya menjaga pertumbuhan ekonomi, namun dalam nilai tukar mata uang Peso menurun drastis 5, 29 persen atau mendapat rapor merah.

Pertukaran nilai mata uang paling rendah dimiliki oleh Presiden Tiongkok Xi Jinping yang menurut data telah turun sebesar minus 6,63 persen, paling rendah diantara yang lain.

Kedelapan pemimpin tersebut yang didata oleh Bloomberg adalah Presiden Tiongkok Xi Jinping, Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe, Perdana Menteri India Narendra Modi, Presiden Korea Selatan Park Geun-Hye, Presiden Indonesia Joko Widodo, Presiden Filipina Rodrigo Duterte, Perdana Menteri Malaysia Najib Razak, Perdana Menteri Australia Malcolm Turnbull (disebutkan tanpa berurutan peringkat).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

*Indonesian Agricultural Programs Deemed Successful in 2016





TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - One of the aims of the Indonesian governments programs in 2016 was to advance the agricultural sector, in order to regain the country`s self-sufficiency in rice, as in the past.

Due to its efforts to introduce mechanized agricultural technology, repair damaged agricultural infrastructure, and open new rice fields, the government has been able to change the countrys rice planting season from one to two, and even three times, per year.

*With its success in carrying out these programs in 2016, the government increased unhusked rice production to 79 million tons, exceeding its target of 76 million tons of unhusked rice, and stop importing rice in 2016.*

"Indonesia will not need to import rice, and it could even export the commodity to other countries, " Agriculture Minister Andi Amran Sulaiman said in the village of Bhakti Rasa, Sragi subdistrict, South Lampung, on Thursday (Dec 29, 2016).

National production of unhulled rice rose to 79 million tons in 2016, from 74 million tons of unhulled rice in 2015 and 70 million tons in 2014.

In order to maintain and advance the agricultural sector, the Ministry of Agriculture will continue to promote the use of agricultural technology.

Indonesian farmers should now become skillful in the use of technology and the use of hybrid seeds. Thus, they are expected to see harvest seasons two to three times per year.

Additionally, the use of technology will continue to be promoted by the Agriculture Ministry in order to improve the welfare of the farmers.

"Through the use of technology, including agricultural mechanization, rice production is expected to increase by 200 percent," Minister Amran Sulaiman said, conducting a rice grand harvest in Margorejo Village, Metro Selatan Subdistrict, Metro City, Lampung on Friday (Dec 30).

According to the minister, his ministry will continue to make efforts to increase agricultural production through mechanization, such as providing machine tools for farmers.

Through measures, such as the provision of agricultural machinery (alsintan) to farmers, the ministry encourages mechanization of agriculture, a policy that will continue to further improve agricultural productivity.

The minister said the use of agricultural technology resulted into reductions in production costs by 50 percent. The production cost of one hectare, which usually reached Rp12 million, has now been reduced to Rp6 million. In addition, in one year a farmer can plant two to three times. 

In order to regain the countrys former high levels of food production, the government has also overhauled various regulations in the food sector and repaired damaged rice growing infrastructure, which reached three million hectares. President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has asked the minister to finish the repairs within three years, but the Minister of Agriculture said his staff has been trying to complete this in one year.

The government is also improving the distribution of fertilizers and has taken action against those who distribute fake or mixed fertilizers, which harm farmers.

Self-sufficiency in food can be achieved through efforts to modernize agriculture, while new regulations and infrastructure are improved. The officials have worked hard to boost production and control exports and imports. Organic agriculture is very attractive and prices for this produce could increase ten times and improve the welfare of farmers.

The government has distributed some 160,000 agricultural machine tools in the regions. Also, in 2016 Indonesia tried to open up 200,000 hectares of new rice fields.

By increasing the acreage of the countrys rice fields by 200,000 hectares, rice farms in Indonesia now cover some 9.0 million hectares.

Chairman of the Peoples Deliberative Assembly (MPR) Zulkifli Hasan praised the efforts of the agriculture minister to increase agricultural production through various measures, including mechanization.

"We both know, at this time, to increase agricultural land was very difficult. But the population will surely continue to grow so that food production should be increased. Therefore, I appreciate the performance of the Minister of Agriculture and his efforts to increase production, especially through technology mechanization," he said.

The assembly speaker also expressed his gratitude to Minister of Agriculture Andi Amran Sulaiman, whose efforts during the past two years, he said, had lifted agricultural production and ensured that the country did not have to import rice.

"It must be recognized that I am grateful for the performance of Amran, who has proven his ability to increase agricultural production. And, this is the reality this year, as the government did not import rice after 32 years of importing the commodity. It should be appreciated because, with our current condition, it is not easy to do," he said.

According to Zulkifli, providing agricultural machinery to farmers is a very effective, helpful policy, and in accordance with current requirements.

"It is inevitable that mechanization is really required. Farmers used to set off into the fields while it was still dark, they are exposed to the sun and their skin became dark, and they returned home very late, again when it was dark. By using new tools, such as hand tractors, farmers can finish cultivating one hectare of land in three hours, where it used to take 11 days to cultivate," said Zulkifli.



*ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia to build infrastructure projects worth Rp4,000 trillion in 2019*
*



*
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government said the country is expected to build infrastructure projects with a total investment of Rp4,000 trillion until 2019.

Minister of National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Permadi Soemantri Brodjonegoro said the private sector would account for to third or Rp2,667 trillion of the investment. 

Bambang said the government would put up Rp1,333 trillion or one third of the total investment.

The private sector including state companies are expected to provide two third of the total investment, he said at a discussion on Evaluation of Year-end 2016 and Hope 2017 here on Saturday (31/12/2016).

He said infrastructure projects are high attractive for the private sector especially ones related directly to the public interest such as toll roads, airports and seaports.

When private investors build a power plant and PLN would buy the power at a take or pay price the prospective investors would be interested, he cited.

He said as long as the investment and the selling price to the national power utility are reasonable, there would be purchasing power agreement.

Toll road projects in Java are almost certain to be profitable, he said.
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ucture-projects-worth-rp4000-trillion-in-2019

(Rp4,000 trillion = +-US$300 billion)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Border INDONESIA-TIMOR LESTE (INDONESIA SIDE)








*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jakarta`s giant sea wall to prevent city from sinking: Bappenas*





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The giant sea wall to be built along the coast of Jakarta is designed to prevent the city from sinking, head of the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) Bambang Permadi Soemantri Brodjonegoro has said.
"The giant sea wall is planned on necessity not on some sort of image projection. Therefore no one should make a controversy of it," Bambang, who is minister for national development planning, said in a year-end discussion here on Saturday.
The national Capital Integrated Coastal Development (NCICD) has been in the center of controversy following corruption case involving the city councilor and a developer. Bambang said he has submitted to President Joko Widodo a report about calculation and comprehensive analysis of the project.He said the project become urgent as the city is sinking faster than previously expected.









"We are confronted with a situation of the city sinking faster than originally estimated. Not only Jakarta but all coastal areas of Java tend to sink," he said. Semarang of Central Java has even flooded with sea water, he added.
"Jakarta sinks much faster than previously estimated because of much use of ground water, therefore, we have to address this problem immediately," he said.
The capital city, one of the worlds most densely populated cities, sits on a swampy plain and is sinking at a faster rate than any other city in the world.

The first phase of building the giant sea wall that will cost around Rp10 trillion is to keep Jakarta from caving in until 2025, he said.In addition the city administration has to control the use of ground water by improving the drinking water supply system, he said.

"For that purpose in the next phase we need to build sea wall not on-shore but off-shore that the cost would be much high at Rp70 trillion up to Rp80 trillion. That might save Jakarta until 2040 or longer," he said.The plan, therefore, has to be carefully drawn and the technology is not easily available, he said.

He said the sea wall on shore has to be built soon in places where the ground sinks faster, adding by 2020 or 2021, the government has to start planning construction of the off shore wall.(*)

Source : antara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia sacks JPMorgan following downgrade
_Investment bank says country will lose out under a Trump administration_






JAKARTA -- The Indonesian government has terminated its contracts with investment bank JPMorgan Chase following its downgrade of the country in a November report. Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati calls the report "misleading."

JPMorgan named Indonesia one of the "losers from Trumponomics" in its Nov. 13 report, citing the spike in the volatility of the bond market following Donald Trump's win in the U.S. presidential election. The U.S. investment bank downgraded Indonesia from "overweight" to "underweight."

The Indonesian government in early December decided to terminate its contracts with JPMorgan in response to the report. On Tuesday, Indrawati explained the reason behind the government's decision.

"A nation's economy is affected by fundamental and psychological factors. The government is open to critics, but the JPMorgan cuts its recommendation ... without a credible assessment," the minister said.

She adds the "misleading" report does not reflect the true condition of Indonesia, and may scare away investors, despite the many reforms the government has introduced over the past couple of years.

"And [the reforms] have led to better economic fundamentals. We are guarding this republic professionally," said the former managing director of the World Bank, who was only re-appointed as the finance minister in July 2016.

JPMorgan has been removed from the Finance Ministry's latest list of primary bond dealers. Effective from Jan. 1, it also no longer serves as one of the so-called "perception banks," namely local and foreign banks appointed by the Indonesian government to receive payments of taxes and some other sources of income for the state.

A copy of a letter to JPMorgan, signed by the Indonesian director-general for treasury on Dec. 9, said the downgrade "has the potential to disrupt the stability of the national financial system," hence the Finance Ministry's decision to "cut all partnerships" with the investment bank.

Separately on Tuesday, Chief Economic Minister Darmin Nasution questioned paramaters used by JPMorgan in the research published in November. _The downgrade, _he said, _is _in_ contrast with Fitch Ratings, which last month upgraded its credit rating outlook of Indonesia from "stable" to "positive."_

"Indonesia's economy is in a stable and good condition," the minister told reporters on Tuesday. "JPMorgan must prove the credibility of its research."

_http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Economy/Policy-Politics/Indonesia-sacks-JPMorgan-following-downgrade_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

India, Indonesia and Thailand to outperform Asia in 2017

_ When it comes to Asia's growth outlook, the south still reigns supreme. India, Indonesia and Thailand are seen as the region's best performers of 2017 thanks to healthy fundamentals, economists told CNBC._






"Export-dependent economies such as Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, and even China are unlikely to see a rebound this year. Our advice is to look at locally-driven economies like India and Indonesia, where debt levels are relatively low, there's positive credit impulse and strong domestic consumption," said Frederic Neumann, managing director and co-head of Asian economics research at HSBC.

While the bank retains a cautious view on Asia's overall outlook, warning that regional growth will likely to slow at the margin in 2017 rather than accelerate, these three countries are still seen as a bright spot. 

Indian and Indonesian currencies, which suffered wild swings against the greenback in 2013 when the U.S. central bank first indicated it would hike rates, are now predicted to be relatively stable even as the Fed tightens its taps. Neither the rupiah or the rupee will see a re-run of 2013's taper tantrums this year, predicted Neumann.

Game-changing tax reforms in both countries also made both nations a favorite among investors. Indonesian President Joko Widodo launched a tax amnesty program in July last year that collected around $7.7 billion in government revenue as of Dec. 20, a major coup for the leader's plans to ramp up infrastructure spending.

readmore: _http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/03/india-indonesia-and-thailand-to-outperform-asia-in-2017.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*Indonesia Terminates All Business Relationships With JPMorgan After Downgrade*

by Tyler Durden, ZeroHedge - 2017-01-03

We officially have a new definition ot "thin-skinned".





_The office of the JPMorgan Chase in Jakarta, the capital of Indonesia, situated in the most prime business & financial district_

*In what may be one of the most dramatic retaliations to a downgrade report, Indonesia’s government said it has terminated all business partnerships with JPMorgan Chase after the U.S. bank downgraded its outlook on stocks in Southeast Asia’s largest economy. The finance ministry announced it would stop using JPMorgan as a primary dealer and as an underwriter of its sovereign bonds, Robert Pakpahan, the ministry’s director-general for budget financing and risk management told reporters in Jakarta on Tuesday (2017-01-03). The reason: Pakpahan said a November research report issued by the bank was not "accurate or credible."*

JPMorgan downgraded Indonesia’s equity market by two notches to underweight from overweight in a Nov. 13 report as a “tactical response” to the Trump election win. The bank also downgraded Brazil, while noting that both countries may provide a "better buying opportunity” later, Bloomberg reported.

Perhaps Indonesia's anger will promptly blow off once the warning shot has been fired: at least as of this morning, JPMorgan’s business in Indonesia continues to operate as normal, the bank said in an e-mailed statement on Tuesday. “The impact on our clients is minimal and we continue to work with the Ministry of Finance to resolve the matter,” it said.

*The government doesn't see it quite as innocently, however: any tax payments by Indonesian companies which were previously routed through JPMorgan will now be passed to the government via other banks, according to Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo.*

The biggest U.S. bank was part of a underwriting syndicate when Indonesia sold 3 billion euros ($3.1 billion) of bonds in June. However, the lender wasn’t listed as a member of syndicates for two more recent offerings denominated in yen and U.S. dollars, according to Bloomberg data.

The government’s action illustrates some of the difficulties in producing balanced research reports, said Alan Richardson, an investment manager at Samsung Asset Management in Hong Kong. "I don’t think it will affect investor interest in Indonesia but it does reflect the difficulty of sell-side analysts to provide independent and objective opinions to their clients without upsetting the government officials and regulators," Richardson said.​
Meanwhile, JPM's assessment appears to have been right: foreign investors sold a net $2.8 billion of Indonesian stocks and bonds last quarter as investors dumped emerging-market assets following Trump’s victory. That drove local markets and the rupiah lower, forcing policy makers to intervene to stabilize the currency.

For now Indonesia remains furious, and blames JPM for the recent market volatility: *banks should take responsibility for economic reports that "could influence fundamentals and psychology,"* Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said Tuesday, when asked to comment on the termination of the JPMorgan relationship.

JPMorgan provides investment and commercial banking services to the public and private sectors in Indonesia, according to the bank’s website. It obtained an Indonesian banking license in 1968 in the name of Chase Manhattan, and opened a branch in Jakarta, followed by a representative office in 1978.​
Curiously, in the aftermath of the last financial crisis, it was the rating agencies who got the bulk of the blame; that sell-side equity research is now facing the proverbial "firing squad" when issuing negative research is rather troubling - this phenomenon is certainly not confined to the sovereign level - and indicates how banks, once caught with a Buy or Neutral rating on any given name, are loath to cut or downgrade, aware of the potential foregone future revenue opportunities as a result of telling the truth.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...siness-relationships-jpmorgan-after-downgrade


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Indonesian government must be careful. The JPMorgan Chase is one of the largest banks in the USA, owned and controlled by the world's two most powerful multi-generational wealthiest families: *Rothschild* and *Rockefeller*.
So powerful the bank, the JPMorgan Chase is even one of the shareholders of the *Federal Reserve *of the United States - see "_The Creature from Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve_" (the 5th Edition) by G. Edward Griffin and many other resources in the net.
Here's a terse article by the famous author, Ellen Brown: 
_Who Owns The Federal Reserve? | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization_

The JPMorgan Chase was found guilty of a felony in the USA in 2015, and they have settled countless other criminal investigations before trials, and have paid billions in fines though that amount was just a drop in the ocean compared to what they made with all their illegal activities (these fines are for public consumption only). The fines were just taken as business expenses and the courts do nothing to the repeat offender. Just dig JPMorgan Chase's fines and your eyes will pop out that this entity is still allowed to operate as a "bank". Wondering how many people still remember the Blythe Masters and the CDS (Credit Default Swaps) case, not to mention the London Whale fiasco? The criminality of JPMorgan Chase was, and still is, pervasive and widespread. Conspiracy, money laundering, market rigging, etc...the list is endless.

Btw in today's world the rating agencies are indeed tools of economic warfare!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afiq0110

samsara said:


> *Indonesia Terminates All Business Relationships With JPMorgan After Downgrade*
> 
> by Tyler Durden, ZeroHedge - 2017-01-03
> 
> We officially have a new definition ot "thin-skinned".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In what may be one of the most dramatic retaliations to a downgrade report, Indonesia’s government said it has terminated all business partnerships with JPMorgan Chase after the U.S. bank downgraded its outlook on stocks in Southeast Asia’s largest economy. The finance ministry announced it would stop using JPMorgan as a primary dealer and as an underwriter of its sovereign bonds, Robert Pakpahan, the ministry’s director-general for budget financing and risk management told reporters in Jakarta on Tuesday (2017-01-03). The reason: Pakpahan said a November research report issued by the bank was not "accurate or credible."*
> 
> JPMorgan downgraded Indonesia’s equity market by two notches to underweight from overweight in a Nov. 13 report as a “tactical response” to the Trump election win. The bank also downgraded Brazil, while noting that both countries may provide a "better buying opportunity” later, Bloomberg reported.
> 
> Perhaps Indonesia's anger will promptly blow off once the warning shot has been fired: at least as of this morning, JPMorgan’s business in Indonesia continues to operate as normal, the bank said in an e-mailed statement on Tuesday. “The impact on our clients is minimal and we continue to work with the Ministry of Finance to resolve the matter,” it said.
> 
> *The government doesn't see it quite as innocently, however: any tax payments by Indonesian companies which were previously routed through JPMorgan will now be passed to the government via other banks, according to Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo.*
> 
> The biggest U.S. bank was part of a underwriting syndicate when Indonesia sold 3 billion euros ($3.1 billion) of bonds in June. However, the lender wasn’t listed as a member of syndicates for two more recent offerings denominated in yen and U.S. dollars, according to Bloomberg data.
> 
> The government’s action illustrates some of the difficulties in producing balanced research reports, said Alan Richardson, an investment manager at Samsung Asset Management in Hong Kong. "I don’t think it will affect investor interest in Indonesia but it does reflect the difficulty of sell-side analysts to provide independent and objective opinions to their clients without upsetting the government officials and regulators," Richardson said.​
> Meanwhile, JPM's assessment appears to have been right: foreign investors sold a net $2.8 billion of Indonesian stocks and bonds last quarter as investors dumped emerging-market assets following Trump’s victory. That drove local markets and the rupiah lower, forcing policy makers to intervene to stabilize the currency.
> 
> For now Indonesia remains furious, and blames JPM for the recent market volatility: *banks should take responsibility for economic reports that "could influence fundamentals and psychology,"* Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said Tuesday, when asked to comment on the termination of the JPMorgan relationship.
> 
> JPMorgan provides investment and commercial banking services to the public and private sectors in Indonesia, according to the bank’s website. It obtained an Indonesian banking license in 1968 in the name of Chase Manhattan, and opened a branch in Jakarta, followed by a representative office in 1978.​
> Curiously, in the aftermath of the last financial crisis, it was the rating agencies who got the bulk of the blame; that sell-side equity research is now facing the proverbial "firing squad" when issuing negative research is rather troubling - this phenomenon is certainly not confined to the sovereign level - and indicates how banks, once caught with a Buy or Neutral rating on any given name, are loath to cut or downgrade, aware of the potential foregone future revenue opportunities as a result of telling the truth.
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...siness-relationships-jpmorgan-after-downgrade
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Indonesian government must be careful. The JP Morgan Chase is one of the largest banks in the USA, owned and controlled by the world's two most powerful multi-generational wealthiest families: *Rothschild* and *Rockefeller*.
> So powerful the bank, the JP Morgan Chase is even one of the shareholders of the *Federal Reserve *of the United States - see "_The Creature from Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve_" (the 5th Edition) by G. Edward Griffin and many other resources in the net.
> Here's a terse article by the famous author, Ellen Brown:
> _Who Owns The Federal Reserve? | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization_
> 
> The JP Morgan Chase was found guilty of a felony in the USA in 2015, and they have settled countless other criminal investigations before trials, and have paid billions in fines though that amount was just a drop in the ocean compared to what they made with all their illegal activities (these fines are for public consumption only). The fines were just taken as business expenses and the courts do nothing to the repeat offender. Just dig JP Morgan Chase's fines and your eyes will pop out that this entity is still allowed to operate as a "bank". Wondering how many people still remember the Blythe Masters and the CDS (Credit Default Swaps) case, not to mention the London Whale fiasco? The criminality of JP Morgan Chase was, and still is, pervasive and widespread. Conspiracy, money laundering, market rigging, etc...the list is endless.
> 
> Btw in today's world the rating agencies are indeed tools of economic warfare!


Thank you for the warning... I am sure the financial officers is well aware... Such action is necessary... There will be consequences... Upon our selves and jp... Its life... What cant kill you, will make you stronger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

samsara said:


> Btw in today's world the rating agencies are indeed tools of economic warfare!



Agree, our economic performance last year was mostly positive, we had strong economic fundamentals and our credit default swap was rated overweight which should lead the invester to buy the bonds. But JPMorgan downgraded our rating all the way down to underweight and when the finance ministry asked the JPMorgan to show the how and why, they didnt give any satisfying answers. It is clear that JPMorgan is once again trying to shake some more money from both the country and the investor by playing with rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

*Sri Mulyani: National Economy Is Run by Professionals





TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has ensured that the national economy is managed professionally, accountably, and transparently in a bid to address challenges posed by the current global economic situation.

"*It doesn't mean that everything is perfect. But we will continue to improve [the national economy] in professional, accountable and transparent manners and will build relationships based on mutual respect,*" Sri Mulyani said in relation to a termination of cooperation with JP Morgan Chase Bank in Jakarta on Tuesday, January 3, 2017.

Sri Mulyani added that all partnerships with financial institutions would be built based on good and mutual relationship.

"*We are open to criticism and assessment because they are important for improvement. However, a reputable financial institution has a responsibility to create positive morale instead of misleading [assessment],*" Sri Mulyani clarified.

Sri hoped that all partners would work with the government to manage and maintain the national economic fundamentals through positive and sustainable cooperation.

Sri Mulyani confirmed that the government has considered inputs from public and institutions and conduct internal improvements, such as tax reform.

"If there's an issue with the State Budget, we will correct it. We won't hesitate to do this, because we believe that professional, credible and accountable relationship is important," Sri said.

Earlier, the Finance Ministry decided to terminate cooperation contract with US-based JP Morgan Chase Bank following its research that could disrupt the national economic stability. Finance Ministry's director general of financing and risk management Robert Pakpahan said that the termination was conducted in relation to the research that doubted the quality of assets owned by Indonesian companies.

*"The research is questionable since it was not based on accurate and credible assessment. Therefore, we terminated the cooperation because it wasn't professional," Robert explained.*

*ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

nufix said:


> Agree, our economic performance last year was mostly positive, we had strong economic fundamentals and our credit default swap was rated overweight which should lead the invester to buy the bonds. But JPMorgan downgraded our rating all the way down to underweight and when the finance ministry asked the JPMorgan to show the how and why, they didnt give any satisfying answers. It is clear that JPMorgan is once again trying to shake some more money from both the country and the investor by playing with rating.




If your statement is accurate ... I think Standard & Poors have to upgrade your rating from "JUNK" to "Investment Grade" .. as S&P did to PH in 2015.

Why didn't your government take action or "sanction" S&P (as they did to JP Morgan) as S&P declined to to improve your rating, even after Jokowi met their chairman in Jakarta in May 2016.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Satria Manggala said:


> *Bloomberg: Jokowi pemimpin terbaik Asia-Australia 2016*
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) mencatatkan rapor sebagai pemimpin terbaik atau paling unggul di antara para pemimpin Asia-Australia pada tahun 2016.
> 
> Berdasarkan data dari Bloomberg yang diterima Antara di Jakarta, Sabtu, Presiden Joko Widodo merupakan satu-satunya pemimpin negara yang memiliki performa positif dalam seluruh aspek yang dinilai, yaitu menaikkan kekuatan nilai tukar (2,41 persen), menjaga pertumbuhan ekonomi tetap positif (5,02 persen skala tahun ke tahun) dan memiliki tingkat penerimaan publik yang tinggi (69 persen).
> 
> Data tersebut juga menunjukkan bahwa bila dibandingkan dengan pemimpin negara lainnya yang memiliki ukuran ekonomi setara atau lebih besar, prestasi Presiden Jokowi masih menonjol daripada lainnya. Malaysia dan Filipina sama-sama tercatat memiliki nilai tukar negatif sebesar 4,26 persen dan 5,29 persen.
> 
> Sementara itu, Presiden Korea Selatan Park Geun-Hye memiliki catatan merah untuk semua aspek. Fakta tersebut didukung dari data bahwa, nilai tukar Won menurun sebesar 2 persen dan pertumbuhan ekonomi yang hanya di angka 2,87 persen, Geun Hye juga memiliki reputasi tingkat penerimaan publik atas dirinya hanya sebesar 4 persen yang menyebabkan dirinya dipaksa untuk mengundurkan diri.
> 
> Presiden Jokowi telah menekankan otoritasnya kepada lembaga-lembaga politik selama 2016, dengan menggabungkan kepemimpinan dan kepiawaian politiknya, dengan data bahwa ia mengendalikan dua per tiga kursi di parleme. Program keberhasilan "amnesti pajak" juga mampu membiayai program pembangunan infrastrukturnya.
> 
> Dari keseluruhan pemimpin yang dinilai oleh Bloomberg yaitu delapan pemimpin negara, Jokowi satu-satunya pemimpin dunia yang memiliki semua indikator positif untuk tiga kategori yaitu fluktuasi kurs, pertumbuhan ekonomi dan rating penerimaan publik.
> 
> Sementara itu, penerimaan publik paling tinggi dimiliki oleh Presiden Filipina Rodrigo Duterte dengan rating 83 persen, ia juga mendapatkan nilai 7,1 persen dalam upaya menjaga pertumbuhan ekonomi, namun dalam nilai tukar mata uang Peso menurun drastis 5, 29 persen atau mendapat rapor merah.
> 
> Pertukaran nilai mata uang paling rendah dimiliki oleh Presiden Tiongkok Xi Jinping yang menurut data telah turun sebesar minus 6,63 persen, paling rendah diantara yang lain.
> 
> Kedelapan pemimpin tersebut yang didata oleh Bloomberg adalah Presiden Tiongkok Xi Jinping, Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe, Perdana Menteri India Narendra Modi, Presiden Korea Selatan Park Geun-Hye, Presiden Indonesia Joko Widodo, Presiden Filipina Rodrigo Duterte, Perdana Menteri Malaysia Najib Razak, Perdana Menteri Australia Malcolm Turnbull (disebutkan tanpa berurutan peringkat).





David Tweed from Bloomberg (who wrote the article at Blommberg) confirmed that he diid not say that _"Joko Widodo is the best leader in Asia for 2016_"

http://politik.rmol.co/read/2017/01...nah-Beri-Gelar-Pemimpin-Terbaik-untuk-Jokowi-


----------



## Daniel808

MONDAY, 02 JANUARY, 2017 | 07:40 WIB
*AIIB to Finance Three Indonesian Projects*







*Russia's delegate prepares to sign the articles of agreement of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) at the Great Hall of the People, in Beijing, June 29, 2015. China will hold a 30.34 percent stake in the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), the Finance Ministry said on Monday, making Beijing the largest shareholder in a bank that is expected to project the country's growing influence. REUTERS/Jason Lee*



*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) will finance three potential projects in Indonesia, namely Sumatra toll road, power plants, and dam maintenance and operation. “It’s been planned,” AIIB vice president Luky Eko Wuryanto told _Tempo_ last week.

Lucky said that the AIIB has held talks with the government on the amount of financing. The funds to finance dam operations and Java 7 power plants are readily available this year. “[The fund for] Sumatra toll road [project] will be disbursed by 2018.”

The AIIB had earlier disbursed US$216 million (Rp2.8 trillion) to finance development of slum areas and US$100 million (Rp1.3 trillion) for regional infrastructure development.

Operation and maintenance of dams will cost US$300 (Rp4 trillion), whereas the projects of the toll road and power plant construction will cost US7.5 billion (Rp100 trillion) and US$1.8 billion (Rp23.4 trillion).

Luki said that the AIIB will open a representative office in Indonesia to finance potential government projects included in the Blue Book.

Basah Hernowo, Director for Financing System and Procedures, the National Development Planning Agency, said that foreign loans are the easiest solution to funding development projects. Indonesia can only generate Rp1,978.6 trillion from Rp4,796.2 trillion needed for development projects in the next five years.
ANDI IBNU
*
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/01/02/056831789/AIIB-to-Finance-Three-Indonesian-Projects*

Thanks to *AIIB-Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank* for your help to support Indonesia's Development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan LRT JakartaPekerja menyelesaikan pembangunan konstruksi Light Rail Transit (LRT) di kawasan Kampung Makassar, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (5/1/2017). Proyek itu ditargetkan rampung tahun 2018 mendatang, sebelum Asian Games ke-18 dimulai. (ANTARA /Widodo S. Jusuf)







Pembangunan LRT JakartaPekerja berjalan di area pembangunan konstruksi Light Rail Transit (LRT) di kawasan Kampung Makassar, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (5/1/2017). Proyek itu ditargetkan rampung tahun 2018 mendatang, sebelum Asian Games ke-18 dimulai. (ANTARA /Widodo S. Jusuf)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Bungaterakhir said:


> *Jakarta`s giant sea wall to prevent city from sinking: Bappenas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The giant sea wall to be built along the coast of Jakarta is designed to prevent the city from sinking, head of the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) Bambang Permadi Soemantri Brodjonegoro has said.
> "The giant sea wall is planned on necessity not on some sort of image projection. Therefore no one should make a controversy of it," Bambang, who is minister for national development planning, said in a year-end discussion here on Saturday.
> The national Capital Integrated Coastal Development (NCICD) has been in the center of controversy following corruption case involving the city councilor and a developer. Bambang said he has submitted to President Joko Widodo a report about calculation and comprehensive analysis of the project.He said the project become urgent as the city is sinking faster than previously expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are confronted with a situation of the city sinking faster than originally estimated. Not only Jakarta but all coastal areas of Java tend to sink," he said. Semarang of Central Java has even flooded with sea water, he added.
> "Jakarta sinks much faster than previously estimated because of much use of ground water, therefore, we have to address this problem immediately," he said.
> The capital city, one of the worlds most densely populated cities, sits on a swampy plain and is sinking at a faster rate than any other city in the world.
> 
> The first phase of building the giant sea wall that will cost around Rp10 trillion is to keep Jakarta from caving in until 2025, he said.In addition the city administration has to control the use of ground water by improving the drinking water supply system, he said.
> 
> "For that purpose in the next phase we need to build sea wall not on-shore but off-shore that the cost would be much high at Rp70 trillion up to Rp80 trillion. That might save Jakarta until 2040 or longer," he said.The plan, therefore, has to be carefully drawn and the technology is not easily available, he said.
> 
> He said the sea wall on shore has to be built soon in places where the ground sinks faster, adding by 2020 or 2021, the government has to start planning construction of the off shore wall.(*)
> 
> Source : antara


I hope that this "not" new consept will be design and be constructed as clean, transparantly and trustfully. We should not built "the 'proyek model' costructions, but the best from designing to it's end result(building, brigde nor high way).
For the brighly future of us all go!


----------



## Nike

*Broadband penetration boosts GDP*
Jumat, 6 Januari 2017 19:01 WIB | 265 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Every 10 percent rise in broadband penetration will increase the gross domestic product (GDP) by nearly 1.3 percent, Information and Public Communications Director General at the Communications and Information Technology Ministry Rosarita Niken Widiastuti stated. 

"Several studies indicate that every 10 percent increase in teledensity would raise the GDP by as much as 0.7 percent," Widiastuti stated in her opening remarks at the meeting of the Board of Directors of the Confederation of ASEAN Journalists here on Friday.

She noted that this fact demonstrated that Information and Communication Technology (ICT) is able to boost public welfare, as it supports creativity and innovation.

According to Widiastuti, the development of ICT supports one of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEANs) sustainability agenda comprising connectivity that is built through verbal, non-verbal, and personal communication. 

"Hence, mass communication, including print and electronic media, as well as communication infrastructure, are significantly needed," Widiastuti noted.

She explained that some areas of ICT have development potential in Indonesia coupled with an increase in the number of internet users and the growth in mass media. 

"A survey in 2012 showed that there are 120 million active Facebook users in the ASEAN community," she stated.

"Currently, there are 132 million internet users in Indonesia, of which 95 percent of 63 million have Facebook and Twitter accounts," she said, adding that 88 million Facebook users have placed Indonesia as the worlds fourth-largest Facebook user country behind India, the US, and Brazil.

Meanwhile, more than 50 million Twitter users in the country place Indonesia as the worlds fifth-largest twitter user community after the US, Brazil, Japan, and the UK.

In addition, there are 15 private television stations, 390 local television broadcasters, four million paid television subscribers, 415 newspapers, 495 magazines, 257 tabloids, and 5.3 million blogs.

"Such media presence holds enough potential to ensure socialization and influence the people of ASEAN member states. The concern is regarding the willingness of the media to actually perform its role," Widiastuti emphasized.

She expressed hope that the media will highlight the values of idealism to fulfill the publics right to knowledge by providing accurate, factual, correct, educative, inspirational, enlightening, and empowering information. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108786/broadband-penetration-boosts-gdp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Infrastructure, transportation development remains priority this year: President*
Kamis, 5 Januari 2017 23:23 WIB | 780 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The development of infrastructure and transportation to boost inter-regional connectivity will remain the governments priority in 2017, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has said.

"As we enter 2017, I would like to stress, once again, the development of infrastructure and transportation that ensures connectivity between areas, islands and especially, rural regions will remain the governments priority," Jokowi stated, in a closed meeting in the State Palace Complex here Thursday.

It will facilitate balanced development and growth, at the same time, narrowing inequality between cities and villages in Indonesia, the president believed.

"I want to emphasize that building connectivity does not solely mean developing transportation infrastructure, but it is also related to logistic systems and multi-means distribution," he remarked.

People in rural, border and far-flung areas have to pay a high price to buy even the basic necessities. They even find it hard to obtain these goods, the president pointed out. 

"I have, therefore, directed the authorities concerned to ensure that toll roads and flyovers are well integrated with industrial areas and logistic centers," he declared.

Besides, sea toll roads and sky bridges should boost the areas economy by facilitating easy movement, the president asserted.

The infrastructure in the country must ensure easy exchange of goods between districts, rather than just allowing goods into a particular area, the president stressed.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...elopment-remains-priority-this-year-president

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Foreign Perceptions of Indonesian Economy, Gov't vs JPMorgan*
04 January 2017 | 

Donald Trump
Sri Mulyani Indrawati
JP Morgan
Federal Reserve
GDP


The government of Indonesia suspended all cooperation with US multinational banking and financial services firm JP Morgan Chase after the US bank double downgraded Indonesia from _overweight_ to _underweight_ without elaborating too much on the exact motives behind this drastic move. According to Indonesian government officials this downgrade is excessive and lacks evidentiary support or rational justification. Moreover, they argue this "misleading" downgrade has a big psychological impact on investors and therefore it "disturbs Indonesia's financial stability".

P Morgan released the report (that includes Indonesia's double downgrade) in November 2016, the month in which global markets were rocked by the surprise victory of Donald Trump in the 2016 US presidential election, another looming Fed Funds Rate hike, while ethnic and religious tensions were rising in Indonesia with a huge demonstration being staged in Jakarta - in early November - by conservative Muslims who demanded the arrest of Jakarta Governor Ahok. In that month (November 2016) the Indonesian rupiah depreciated around 4.5 percent against the US dollar.

Indeed, in November 2016, there was plenty of reason to be concerned about Indonesia's short-term conditions (and therefore foreign investors sold a net USD $2.8 billion of Indonesian stocks and bonds in the fourth quarter of 2016). Not only Indonesia, also other emerging markets were plagued by capital outflows due to (looming) monetary tightening in the USA and expectations of a rebound in US corporate earnings, accelerated US economic growth, and prospects of tax cuts and fiscal stimulus under the new Donald Trump administration.

However, we regard JP Morgan's double downgrade of Indonesia as "excessive" (a single downgrade would make more sense, as in the case of Brazil). Likewise, we label the reaction of Indonesian government officials as "excessive" as well.






Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati was not amused when learning about the double downgrade. According to her, Indonesia's economic fundamentals are currently strong, reflected by accelerating GDP growth, low inflation, an improving current account deficit, a stable rupiah exchange rate (supported by the government's tax amnesty program), and a manageable budget deficit (2.46 percent of GDP). Sri Mulyani said it is irresponsible of JP Morgan to double downgrade Indonesia and therefore she insisted to cut all ties with JP Morgan. However, the reaction of the Indonesian government also gives rise to concern whether other research providers may face difficulties when releasing reports about the Indonesian economy that are deemed to be negative.

The termination of cooperation between the Indonesian government and JP Morgan implies that the "perception bank" status of JP Morgan in Indonesia has been revoked and therefore it cannot provide any services within the largest economy of Southeast Asia anymore, including the underwriting of bonds (JP Morgan is a traditional underwriter for Indonesian government global bonds).

*JP Morgan told news agency Bloomberg on Tuesday (03/01) that their operations in Indonesia continue to run as usual and they will discuss matters with Indonesia's Finance Ministry to come to a solution.*

It is interesting to take a look at the perceptions - of a selection of influential foreign institutions - on the Indonesian economy.

*Institution
Perception*
*Fitch Ratings* Recently Fitch affirmed Indonesia's long-term foreign- and local-currency issuer default ratings at 'BBB-' but revised the outlook from 'stable' to 'positive'. The improvement is primarily attributed to Indonesia's low government debt burden, favorable economic growth outlook, and the government's structural reform agenda.
*BNP Paribas SA* Says the growth spurt in the USA will aid Asian equities although higher inflation and sharper-than-anticipated rate hikes in the USA also imply sustained US dollar strength, which will hit sentiment. Risk premium in emerging markets is expected to remain high. It sees stable economic growth in Indonesia and recommends buying Indonesia’s rupiah because of the country's higher yields and support from the commodity-producing economy.
*HSBC Global Asset Management* Rupiah-denominated sovereign bonds are their favorite as they offer good value after the recent selloff. While there remain plenty of global uncertainties, Indonesia is better positioned than its regional peers in Asia.
*Western Asset Management* Believes that Indonesian and Indian (local currency) bonds are good choices.
*Morgan Stanley* Included Indonesia in its sovereign credit trade recommendation for 2017.
*Credit Suisse Group AG* Positive on Indonesia due to the improving macroeconomic environment, balance sheets, valuations and underexposure of global funds.
*IG Asia* Favors Indonesian equities because amid subdued growth and an uncertain trade situation, economies with strong domestic fundamentals appear to be most promising.
*Pioneer Investment Management* Keeps _overweight_ positions in India and Indonesian notes due to the two nations' reform processes, improving economic growth and relatively high yields.
*Goldman Sachs* Believes Indonesia's economic fundamentals are strong enough to limit heavy pressure on its currency and capital outflows amid monetary tightening in the USA.
*Indonesia Investments* Despite possible short-term capital outflows in times of monetary tightening in the USA (or other global shocks), Indonesia's economic fundamentals are improving gradually, yet continuously, due to structural reforms and prudent fiscal management of local authorities. The government's focus on the development of the manufacturing industry and infrastructure will significantly strengthen the country's economy on the long-term.

http://www.indonesia-investments.co...indonesian-economy-gov-t-vs-jpmorgan/item7491

http://www.indonesia-investments.co...indonesian-economy-gov-t-vs-jpmorgan/item7491

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian ministry to intensify coffee plantation*
Sabtu, 7 Januari 2017 03:21 WIB | 789 Views




Farmers picking Arabica coffee beans in the village of Fajar Harapan, Bener Meriah, Aceh Province. (ANTARA/Rizky Pinossa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesia Agriculture Ministry, through its Plantation Directorate General, will carry out a coffee intensification program on 8,850 hectares (ha) of land at the countrys coffee production centers.

The activity aims to increase the plantation productivity and national coffee production, Plantation Director General Bambang said Friday (Jan. 6).

"We have allocated Rp35.5 billion from the state budget for the Plantation Directorate General toward these activities," he declared.

The intensification of plantation will be carried out in the form of improvement in the Robusta coffee plants on an area of 4,900ha in 22 districts, spread across nine provinces.

The improvement will also be carried out for Arabica coffee plants, covering an area of 3,750ha in 17 districts, spread across 10 provinces. There will also be an expansion in plantation area by 200 ha in two districts of Central Kalimantan.

Through improvement in plantation and expansion of its area, the directorate general has targeted national coffee production of 637,539 tons in 2017, with the total plantation area covering 1.227 million ha, Bambang revealed. 

The target is lower than in 2016 where the coffee plantation acreage in the country had reached 1.228 million ha with a production of 639,305 tons, he added.

In addition to crop intensification and expansion, the directorate general will also handle plant pests, make provision for post-harvest processing tools and quality seeds to improve national coffee production, he affirmed. 

The national coffee production, in the last five years, experienced a real growth of around 1.29 tons per year during the 2010-2015 period, while the productivity was 1.24kg per ha, Bambang stated.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108794/indonesian-ministry-to-intensify-coffee-plantation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Diversity ‘source of power’ in Indonesia: Jokowi*
*



*
For the sake of unity – President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (front, right) in Pekalongan, Central Java, on Jan. 8 calls on all Indonesian people to maintain unity in his remarks to commemorate the birth of the Prophet Muhammad. Indonesian Military commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo and National Police Gen. Tito Karnavian attended the event, which was hosted by Habib Muhammad Luthfi (front, left), a noted ulema from Pekalongan. (JP/Suherdjoko)
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has reminded all of the people in Indonesia that diversity is a gift from God that they should always be grateful for.

Speaking in Pekalongan, Central Java, on Sunday during Maulid Nabi, a commemoration of the birth of the Prophet Muhammad, the President said that diversity could even become a source of power if all Indonesian people could maintain their unity.

“_Rasulullah_ [Prophet Muhammad] has given an example in engaging in politics. He once made a political contract with all elements and components of society through the Madinah Charter, which aimed to maintain their unity. Islam pays respect to the diversity of ethnic and social groups,” said Jokowi at the Kanzus Sholawat Building in Pekalongan.

“Indonesia has more than 700 ethnic groups with 1,100 local languages and this shows the diversity. The diversity is a gift from God we have always to be grateful for. We have 34 provinces and 516 regencies and cities. Let’s maintain our unity. We need unity. _‘NKRI Harga Mati!’_ [The Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia is undisputed],” the President said.




Showing loyalty – Hundreds of students of Islamic boarding schools listen attentively to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s remarks during the Maulid Nabi celebration in Pekalongan, Central Java, on Jan. 8 while they display red-and-white banners emblazoned with the message: “NKRI Harga Mati” (The Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia is Undisputed). (JP/Suherdjoko)
Jokowi said that social media had now become an intangible enemy. Everyone now has a mobile phone through which all information is available.

“Some information is true, but some other is false. There is information containing accurate facts, but some other information spreads slander. There is truthful information, but some of it is defamatory. The world [of information] opens very wide. Information must be selected. Otherwise it will divide us,” said Jokowi during the event, which was hosted by Habib Muhammad Luthfi bin Yahya, a noted _ulema _from Pekalongan. (ebf)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/01/08/diversity-source-of-power-in-indonesia-jokowi.html

*Power Plant in Batang, C. Java, to Start Operations in 2020*
*



*
*Jakarta.* Construction of a $4.2 billion worth power plant in Batang, Central Java, is set to be completed in 2020, Bhimasena Power Indonesia spokeswoman said, as quoted by Antara news agency.

The project on a 226-hectare plot in Ujungnegoro, Ponowareng and Karanggeneng villages has been opposed by local residents and farmers, whose workplaces will be affected by land acquisition.

Bhimasena Power Indonesia (BPI) spokeswoman Ayu Widianingrum said the company believed "the construction of the $4.2 billion facility will be completed as scheduled," in 2020.

The 2,000-megawatt power plant will be connected to the Java-Bali power grid.

State utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) will buy electricity generated by the plant under a 25-year power purchase agreement.

Ayu said the land acquisition disputes have already been settled.

BPI is a joint venture between Japan's Electric Power Development, known as J-Power, and Adaro Power controlled by Indonesian coal miner Adaro Energy and Japan's Itochu Corporation.

According to Ayu, the Batang plant, which is reportedly going to be the biggest plant in Southeast Asia, will use the latest environment-friendly technologies.

Japan Bank for International Cooperation and a syndicate of international banks provide financial support for the project.

After 25 years, under the so-called "build, operate, own and transfer" scheme, the plant's ownership and assets, including the land, will be transferred to PLN.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/power-plant-batang-c-java-start-operations-2020/

*Kimia Farma to open 100 new outlets*
*



*
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Kimia Farma Apotek, the operator of hundreds of dispensaries all over the country, will open 100 more dispensary outlets this year. 

The subsidiary of the state owned pharmaceutical company PT Kimia Farma Tbk said the new outlets would bring the total number of the companys dispensaries to 1,000 units this year. 

Chief Executive of PT Kimia Farma Apotek Imam Fathorrahman said the management has set aside Rp20 billion for the plan to increase the number of its outlets. 

"Currently the company already has 900 dispensaries with sales valued at a round Rp1.3 trillion last year," Imam said here on Sunday. 

He said to coincide with its 14th anniversary in January, PT Kimia Farma Apotek will start entering the market of e-commerce.

"Holders of smart phones have reached 126 percent of the total population and internet owners around 52 percent. This is an extraordinarily big e-commerce market," he said. 

In the first phase, the company will eye the Jabodetabek (Greater Jakarta) market and cooperate with order shopping service between Go-Mart. 

"In principle through this service we could be accessed by customers in the Jabodetabek area, Bandung, Surabaya, Bali, and Makassar with more than 250 selected locations of our dispensaries," he said. 

The digital service, however, is only for non-ethical medicines that could be sold without doctors prescription.

"This access has become a requirement . People dont have to go to dispensary for cosmetics and drugs that could be bought without doctor prescription," he said. (*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108823/kimia-farma-to-open-100-new-outlets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Developement progress for SKOUW border post in Papua between Indonesia & PNG

Few months ago





Few weeks ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Asia Graphics - Indian stocks set to see highest earnings growth in 2017_ (followed by Indonesia)_






Indian stocks are expected to see the highest earnings growth of about 20 percent in the next four quarters, followed by Indonesia and South Korea, estimates data sourced from Thomson Reuters StarMine showed.

_http://uk.reuters.com/article/asia-stocks-graphics-idUKL4N1EZ23K?rpc=401&_


Indonesia bars JPMorgan from next dollar sukuk issuance

Indonesia has barred investment bank JPMorgan Chase & Co from submitting an underwriting proposal for its next U.S. dollar sukuk issuance, a finance ministry official said on Monday.

_"The point is (JPMorgan) will no longer do business with the government,"_ said Suahasil Nazara, head of the fiscal policy office at the ministry of finance.

The comments come after a November downgrade by the U.S. bank in its Indonesian stocks recommendation to "underweight" from "overweight".

The government has asked other banks to submit proposals by Thursday for a planned U.S. dollar sukuk offering, IFR, a Thomson Reuters publication wrote on Monday.

_http://www.reuters.com/article/indonesia-bonds-jpmorgan-idUSJ9N1DV01M?rpc=401&_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia to open 392 km of new toll roads in 2017: minister



*
An Indonesian minister said on Monday that the government has set a target to open 392 km of new toll roads in 2017, adding the total new toll roads opened by the government since 2015 to 567.9 km. 

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said that the new toll roads scheduled for operation this year would come from 34 toll road projects across the nation. 

The minister said that his ministry has set target to open 1,182.7 km of new toll roads by 2018, extending to 1,851 km by 2019. 

"So it would be exceeding from our new toll road target initially set at 1,000 km within 5 years," the minister said in Batang, Central Java. 

The new toll roads scheduled to commence services this year would connect provinces in Java and Sumatra with several others to connect Jakarta and its outskirt areas, the minister said.
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1027855.shtml

*Indonesia set to become geothermal superpower by 2025*
*



*
*Indonesia has set a target of developing 9.6GW of geothermal generation by 2025, almost seven times more than it has now, and a little less than three times as much as the US, the present leader for installed capacity.*
The target was set by Arcandra Tahar, the deputy minister for energy, during a visit to the main Javanese site of Pertamina Geothermal Energy (PGE), the subsidiary of a state-owned energy company that is Indonesia’s main producer.

The minister said the geothermal would provide the country’s main baseload power supply in future, making Indonesia the first country to base its energy strategy around this means of generation.

It would also be the realisation of plans that were first drawn up while the country was a Dutch colony. The first geothermal wells were drilled at Kamojang in 1926, and there are now four operating generating units with an output of 235MW.

These units are based on the slopes of Mount Guntur, one of the most active volcanoes in Java. Guntur produced frequent explosive eruptions during the 19th century, although it has since been dormant.

Despite the risks, the minister said geothermal was attractive to Indonesia’s energy planners because it was a reliable source of baseload power, and its greater use would allow a 30% cut in oil use.

Indonesia is reckoned to have something like 28GW of potential geothermal energy in some 265 volcanic sites, or around 40% of the global total. However, Mr Tahar said the challenge would be to develop it at a competitive price: as a 2015 World Bank report noted, investment in oil and gas sees much higher rates of return, which has meant that PGE has faced “a continuous battle for resources from its parent company”.

The country’s total installed geothermal capacity at present is about 1.4GW.
http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/news/indonesia-set-beco7me-geother7mal-superpo7wer-2025/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*China Set to Take a Shine to Indonesian Nickel After Ore Export Ban Eased*
Before the ban was instituted in 2014, Indonesia was a major supplier to China of the stainless-steelmaking ingredient




A worker monitoring the nickel melting process at a smelter of near Sorowako on Indonesia's island of Sulawesi in January 2014. PHOTO:REUTERS
Indonesia’s easing of a ban on nickel-ore exports presents a golden opportunity to China, which has spent the past three years hopscotching around Southeast Asia, Australia and even Africa to find raw minerals to feed its steel mills.

On Thursday, the Southeast Asian nation surprised markets by partially reversing a ban on exports of nickel ore and bauxite and extending an exemption for shipments of copper and other mineral concentrates. Before the ban on ore exports was imposed in January 2014, Indonesia was a major supplier of nickel ore and bauxite, a key aluminum ingredient, to China.

China accounts for around 30% of the world’s nickel consumption, the majority of which is used for making stainless steel, which has enjoyed a robust production run despite the nation’s economic slowdown.

The country’s proximity to Indonesia will reduce China’s cost of procuring ore for production of stainless steel and aluminum, which will likely weigh on international prices of these commodities. Before the export ban came into effect, Indonesia accounted for 12% of global output of nickel ore and between 12%-16% of bauxite production.

Restrictions on mining in two other Southeast Asian nations, the Philippines and Malaysia, also mean the timing of Jakarta’s decision could prove fortuitous for Beijing.

“Chinese producers of refined nickel will still import nickel ore from Indonesia for their domestic smelters as global supplies are tight with fears of a supply crunch from the Philippines,” said Sabrin Chowdhury, a commodities analyst at BMI Research. Since taking office in July, Environment Secretary Regina Lopez has canceled six mine permits in the Philippines, the world’s largest nickel-ore supplier, as part of a clampdown on the industry over environmental concerns.

Manny Samson, chief financial officer of Nickel Asia Corp., the Philippines’ largest nickel producer, said that given the size of Indonesia’s nickel suppliers even a partial lifting of its export ban is expected to pressure prices. “This news upsets almost everyone’s expectation that this will be a supply deficit year. We just hope the market could absorb the additional supply,” he said.

“The price action in the nickel market suggests a ‘wait and watch’ attitude of market participants; the stainless steel equities corrected 6-7%” Thursday, Citibank said in a report.

In Malaysia, the mining of bauxite has been suspended since last year in response to worries about pollution. Indonesia’s relaxed ban is likely to weigh on prices of the mineral, said Helen Lau, an analyst with Argonaut Research. China has been a heavy buyer of bauxite from Malaysia and then Australia in the period since Indonesia’s ban was implemented.

China accounts for around half of global production of aluminum. The nation’s aluminum smelters have been encouraged by a year-long rally to add new capacities and bring back on board previously idled capacity.

Indonesia’s revised regulations allow mining companies to continue exporting as long as they meet several conditions, including committing to build smelters over a five-year period and converting from long-term contracts of work to a mining licensing system, a process that could take some time. Producers also are required to reserve at least 30% of their smelter capacity for processing low-grade nickel ore, though any excess ore would be eligible for export. Mining companies in Indonesia typically prefer to use only higher grades of ore, which are easier to process.

Under the revised rules, there should be plenty of available nickel ore for exports but shipments are still likely to be affected by export taxes, said Ben Lawson, chairman of the Djakarta Mining Club, an industry group.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/china-s...f-indonesias-nickel-ore-export-ban-1484309040

*32 Smelters Worth US$20bn Operate in Indonesia*
*



*
*TEMPO.CO, Jakarta -* As many as 32 mineral processing and refining corporations operated in Indonesia between 2012 and 2016 with a total investment of USD20 billion, said Jonathan Handoyo, deputy chairman of Processing and Smelting Companies Association (AP3I).

“From 2012 to 2017, as many as 32 new smelters were built. The investment value was 20 billion US dollars,” Jonathan told _Tempo_ on Thursday in Jakarta.

According to him, the majority of the investors Chinese firms holders of industrial permits (IUI) issued by the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM).

The 32 companies are engaged in processing activities of a wide range of minerals, such as nickel, alumina, iron, zircon, silica and chopper. They operate in various regions in Indonesia, such as Ketapang, Banten, Gresik, Konawe, Morowali and Obi Island.

Jonathan said that he had no knowledge on possible new investments in 2017. “We shall wait the government’s decision,” Jonathan said, as quoted by the news agency _Antara_.

ANTARA
https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/01/13/056835561/32-Smelters-Worth-US20bn-Operate-in-Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Jp Morgan lose to our pressure

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/607087/bi-wajar-jp-morgan-naikkan-peringkat-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Rocked The Mining World With This Unexpected Move

One major event dominated mining news this week. Affecting nearly every major metal — from copper and nickel to gold and aluminum.






An abrupt and unexpected change in mining laws from major producing nation Indonesia. As I wrote last Thursday, Indonesia’s mining sector has been in a state of flux. With exports of copper concentrates halting in the face of a January 12 deadline imposed years ago by the government.

Lawmakers had been scrambling to pass legislation dealing with the export stoppage. And Friday they did introduce new rules — covering not just copper, but also unexpectedly reopening the door to exports of other metals.

readmore: _http://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-G...e-Mining-World-With-This-Unexpected-Move.html_


Indonesia`s trade balance sees US$8.78 billion surplus

Indonesias 2016 trade balance saw a surplus of US$8.78 billion compared to 2015, driven by a 1.99 percent rise in exports during December, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).






According to BPS Chief Suhariyanto on Monday, Indonesias exports reached $144.43 billion, while its imports stood at $135.65 billion. He added that the trade surplus in 2016 was higher than in the previous year, when it was recorded at $7.67 billion.

The 1.99 percent rise in December 2016 exports to $13.77 billion saw a 1.13 percent increase for non-oil and non-gas exports to $12.54 billion, while oil and gas exports increased by 11.66 percent to $1.231 billion compared to the previous month.

Among the non-oil and non-gas commodities, mineral fuels recorded the highest increase in December 2016 with a value of $140.6 million, up 9.06 percent from the previous month.

The increase in oil and gas exports was attributed to the rise in crude oil exports, which increased by 10.67 percent to $443.9 million. Oil product exports also increased by 30.69 percent to $91.4 million, while natural gas exports increased by 10.18 percent to $696.4 million.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108960/indonesias-trade-balance-sees-us878-billion-surplus_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

City improvement project : Cihampelas Skywalk, Bandung









SKOUW Border Post, Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian govt to optimize tax receipts through database*
Senin, 16 Januari 2017 21:07 WIB - 0 Views






Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The optimization of tax revenues in 2017 and efforts to improve the tax ratio, which is still low, will be conducted through the use of a taxation database, according to Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati.

"We will see how large the countrys tax base actually is," the minister stated here on Monday.

Mulyani said projections related to the taxation database will be made to evaluate the potential of tax revenue that could actually be collected by the government by taking into account the economic conditions.

"If for an economic activity, with a gross domestic product (GDP) size of Rp13 thousand trillion, we need to know how much has been deducted from the non-taxable income and how many taxpayers have been given non-taxable facilities and unpaid value-added taxes, and non-finalized income taxes," the minister explained.

Mulyani has ensured the task will be carried out by a tax reform team, as the optimization of tax revenue can be conducted more effectively through the presence of an adequate taxation database.

"This is to be done by the tax reform team to check whether there are tax bases, activities, collected data, ability to collect taxes, and regulation constraints," she noted.

Hence, the finance minister has expressed hope that in the long term, the tax ratio, which is presently at 11 percent, would be improved, and tax revenue will no longer slip away from the target as it is today.

"The tax ratio, which is still 11 percent, is small, while we have the potential (to increase it). Now, what is the problem? Cant we see it or we have no ability to collect it? I would not say the target (taxes) is high or not, but the tax ratio can still be and must be corrected," she affirmed.

The government is targeting a tax revenue of Rp1,307.67 trillion in the 2017 Budget. Tax revenues in 2016 had reached Rp1,104.9 trillion, with contribution from the tax amnesty program reaching Rp107 trillion.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108969/indonesian-govt-to-optimize-tax-receipts-through-database

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> City improvement project : Cihampelas Skywalk, Bandung



Guess I gotta take a walk...


----------



## Nike

*Japan to submit proposal for railway project*
Selasa, 17 Januari 2017 10:04 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Japan will submit an initial proposal to cooperate in the revitalization of the Jakarta-Surabaya railway lines, Indonesian Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said here on Monday.

Based on the results of the meeting between President Joko Widodo and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, the Indonesian government has requested Japan to draw up an initial proposal for the project on Javas north coast.

"The President has given an opportunity to the Japanese government to submit the proposal," he said.

Budi said the proposal would also contain a pre-feasibility study and agreement on the investment for the project.

He said the proposal from Japan would later be matched with the results of a study made by Indonesia's National Development Planning Board.

"We will conduct a study, while Japan also submits a proposal, and later the two will be matched," he said.

The minister said the Indonesian government has asked Japan to write an initial proposal as a prudential standard, in view of the value of the project, which is Rp80 trillion.

"This regards the future of the nation's transportation, so we have a prudential standard for it," he said.

Japan had earlier requested a government-to-government cooperation scheme for the project, but the National Development Planning Board has offered other funding options besides seeking funds from the national budget, such as a government to business cooperation scheme.

"The head of the National Development Planning Board has offered a government to business scheme, but Japan is still insisting on a government-to-government scheme," the Director General of Railway Service of the Ministry of Transportation, Prasetyo Boeditjahjono, said.

He added that Japan has continued insisting on the government-to-government scheme, because they considered it to be a quicker route to funding and development. 

He said Japan thought it would be difficult to implement G-to-G or Business-to-Business schemes, because Japan knew more about transportation infrastructure development.

He said the greatest possibility for the implementation of the government-to-business scheme was for the procurement of facilities and maintenance, because it would be difficult to return the entire investment for the project.

"This is because the allocation of funding for facilities could reach 80 percent of the total cost of development, and that is huge. How will the investment be repaid?" he asked.

He also said the project, on the other hand, was different from a toll road development project, in which capital return is faster.

"The two projects are far different," he said.

In view of that, Prasetyo said the medium-high speed railway project was the obligation of the government.

"Until now, we have used the national budget as the reference to ease discussions," he said.

He noted that the decision, with regard to the funding of the project, would only be made after the feasibility study and detailed engineering designs were finished.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108981/japan-to-submit-proposal-for-railway-project


----------



## striver44

*How Will the Indonesian Economy Perform in 2017?*
*Indonesia’s central bank predicts that the economy will grow between 5% and 5.4% in 2017.*
*



*
*The Indonesian economic center of Jakarta. (Photo source: Pixabay/Fuzz)

Jakarta, GIVnews.com – As Indonesia becomes one of the most important emerging markets in the world, its economic performance is monitored by businesses and investors around the world.

The Indonesian economic grew by 5.02% in the third quarter of 2016, faring no better than the previous quarter’s growth of 5.18%, as reported by nusantaranews.co.

Believed to have been affected by a decreasing trade value and export, the economic growth did not meet government’s target of 5.2%.

On such target, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani had previously warned that Indonesia should be realistic in setting up economic growth target.

The minister is in the opinion that Indonesia could only reach 5.0% to 5.1% of growth as a results of an increasing interest rates set by the US central bank – the Fed – and Superior Energy Services (SPN).

Nonetheless, despite a slowing economic growth in the last quarter, Indonesia performed better compared to neighboring countries. China’s reported economic growth was stagnant at 6.7% in the same quarter, while Singapore’s growth slowed down from 2.0% to 0.6%.

The non-oil and gas sector had contributed to 17.28% of the of the gross domestic product (GDP) in the third quarter of 2016, as reported by Republika. Among them, four subsectors that formed the significantly contributed to the non-oil and gas sector were the food and beverages industry (33.61% contribution), the metal items, computer, electronics, optics, and electrical equipment industries (10.68% contribution), the transportation equipment industry (10.35%), and the chemical, pharmaceutical and traditional medicine industry (10.05%).

From January to November 2016, the non-oil industry has booked $99.65 billion or 76% of the total national export, which is higher than the same period last year. In addition, there is also a 19.6% increase in domestic investment and a 53.6% increase in foreign investment compared to the same period last year. As a result, in August, there was a 1.87% increase of total employment in the industry sector as compared to the same period on the previous year.

Meanwhile for 2017, the Indonesian economy is expected to grow faster than in 2016. But according to Bank Indonesia Senior Deputy Governor Mirza Adityaswara, such growth is affected by the Chinese economy and the US interest rate.

“If we were to talk about the 2017 (economic) outlook, that will depend on two things. First, the Chinese economy; second is the US interest rate. These are the biggest factor that could influence the Indonesian economy,” said Indonesia’s central bank Mirza Adityaswara said as reported by okezone.com.

China’s economic improvement will reportedly increase commodity price, boosting economic growth in Sumatra and Kalimantan, the two regions that depends on both the mining and plantation industries.

Indonesia’s central bank predicts that the economy will grow between 5% and 5.4% in 2017.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

Indonesia Among Asia's Top Destinations Attracting Investors: ECN Survey
*Jakarta.* Indonesia is among Asia's most attractive investment destinations, thanks to a robust private demand combined with expectation of improvements in its business climate, a survey from The Economist Corporate Network (ECN) showed.

Published on Tuesday (17/01), the survey — titled "Navigating Asia's Risks and Rewards: Asia Business Outlook Survey 2017" — asked 223 Asia-based business executives in November last year about how their business were performing and their expectation for the year ahead.

ECN is The Economist Group's global advisory service that offers business intelligence briefings, presentations and advice to its subscribers in the so-called "growth markets."

"Respondents viewed government responses to political and economic risks in Indonesia, Myanmar, Vietnam and India as most likely to positively impact business prospects in 2017," a report from the ECN that details the survey said.

The survey also said that "executives were most optimistic about Indonesia, Myanmar, Vietnam and India. These countries were ranked by around 50-60 percent of those surveyed as having responded to risks in ways that will result in some kind of improvements for business."

On Indonesia, the survey says about 53.7 percent of the respondents said they will increase their investment in Indonesia, Southeast Asia's largest economy.

The archipelago nation also only falls behind China (71.6 percent) and India (55.7 percent) in the category of top destinations for attracting investors.

The ECN said Indonesia will comfortably remain Asean's largest economy next year, with a GDP in cash terms about two-and-a-half times that of Thailand, the bloc's next-largest economy.

Despite receiving positive notes from respondents, the ECN's report says it "remains skeptical" about the ability of President Joko Widodo "to enact significant business reforms."

On the positive side, "robust private demand" is expected to lift corporate revenue streams.

Overall, respondents were bullish about the prospects of their businesses within Asia this year amid political and economic headwinds.

This year's survey even showed the most improved sentiment among executives in the last five years.

About 53 percent of the Asia-based respondents at the end of 2016 said their companies' expectations for revenue growth in the coming year had improved. Compare it to 37 percent a year earlier.

"On the political front, nationalism and anti-globalism are gaining momentum while on the economic front, commodities, currencies and emerging markets are facing enormous strains," Rob Koepp, The Economist Corporate Network director, said in a statement.

Koepp said the survey's results will allow companies to counter these business threats by developing strategies that are "rooted in realities on the ground."



jakartaglobe.id

Good news for Aceh Province...

*North Sumatra–Aceh train to operate by 2019*






State-owned railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) has set a target to reactivate the trans-Sumatra train connecting Medan in North Sumatra to Aceh by 2019.

The vice president of the company’s regional division I North Sumatra, Mateta Rijalulhaq, said that the project had been speeded up to meet the high public demand for a train to serve the route.

“I was told by the railway directorate general that the trans-Sumatra railway track will be ready for operation by 2019,” Mateta told The Jakarta Post at his office on Monday.

He said that the target was not too ambitious, considering that so far, three railway stations, ones that had been built during the Dutch colonial era and subsequently closed, had been reactivated in Aceh since November 2016.

The three stations are Krueng Geukeuh, Bungkaih and Krueng Mane. All are located in North Aceh. They are connected by tracks with a total length of 11.3 kilometers and are served by the Cut Meuthia train with 10 return trips a day.

In March 2016, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo officially launched the reactivation of the trans-Sumatra railway’s 80-kilometer Binjai-to-Besitang section.

According to recent data, 299.85 km of the trans-Sumatra railway track are in operation. Of that distance, 288.5 km are located in North Sumatra.

Of the planned 1,574.5 km of track to be operated for the transSumatra railway train, 411.5 km will be located in North Sumatra, while 600 km will be built in Aceh and the remaining 563 km will be in Riau.

The construction of the whole length of track is expected to be completed by 2021. The total budget needed for this project is Rp 22.073 trillion (US$1.6 billion).

Mateta said the operation of the passenger and freight trains has received a warm welcome from locals, adding that in Aceh between 200 and 300 passengers had been using the service daily for a fare of Rp 1,000 per trip.

He said the three available stations would later be connected directly to the stations in Medan. “People do hope to have a train that connects North Sumatra to Aceh,” said Mateta.

He added that the reactivation of the North Sumatra–Aceh railway track was started from Binjai Station in North Sumatra. The operation would be gradually extended to the Medan-Besitang route, covering a distance of 80 km, and afterwards continued to Langsa and then North Aceh.

Mateta also said that most of the tracks used for the trans-Sumatra railway were a legacy from the Dutch colonial administration.

“Except in Bireun, we will build a new track there,” he said, adding that most parts of the route passed by local people’s plantations and residences.

Separately, spokesperson of PT KAI’s Divre I North Sumatra, Joni Martinus, said that people’s interest in using trains for transportation was high as shown by the increasing number of railway passengers every year. “This year, we have the target to serve 3,289,208 passengers, a 7 percent increase compared to last year’s figure of 2,998,994,” Joni said.

jakartapost.id

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*Infrastructure Update Indonesia: LRT, Energy, Airports & Toll Road*
*09 January 2017 *
The controversial Batang power plant in Central Java is expected to be completed in 2020 now all land acquisition disputes have been resolved. This USD $4.2 billion power plant experienced a long delay as about a dozen of local farmers were reluctant to sell their land to the developers of the project. In February 2016 Indonesia's Supreme Court ruled in favor of the project developers. Indonesian President Joko Widodo is a supporter of this project.

The support of Widodo implies that he prefers to look at the wider economic and social benefits of the project, namely enlarging the country's infrastructure and energy capacity, over the preference of a limited number of local residents who try to maintain their ancestral land. This is a bit similar to the "Suharto-approach" although the government now has to rely on the courts (rather than the army) to expel landowners (and therefore it takes much more time). Widodo's support for the project has led to some concerns about human rights (abuses) in Indonesia.

The 2 GW coal-fired Batang power plant will be connected to the Java-Bali power grid and state utility firm Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) will purchase electricity generated by the power plant under a 25-year power purchase agreement. After this period, ownership will be transferred to PLN (under the so-called "build, operate, own and transfer" scheme).

Ayu Widianingrum, spokeswoman for Bhimasena Power Indonesia (BPI), said the Batang power plant will become the largest plant in Southeast Asia and is to use the latest environment-friendly technologies.

Bhimasena Power Indonesia constructs the plant and afterwards will also operate the plant. BPI is a joint venture (JV) created by Indonesian coal miner Adaro Energy and Japan’s Itochu Corporation and Electric Power Development Co. Ltd. (J-Power). The Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) agreed to a USD $3.4 billion loan for the construction of the Batang power plant.





Light Rail Transit (LRT) in Jakarta

Meanwhile, in March 2018 the first passengers are expected to take the light rail transit (LRT) system that connects Cibubur to Cawang in East Jakarta. According to Indonesian Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi, the technical progress of this 14.5-kilometers LRT project is now completed for 12 percent and therefore it should be able to open in early 2018 (before the 2018 Asian Games). He added that it uses precast technology that is also used in China, Hong Kong, Singapore and Japan.

The LRT system aims to enhance connectivity, particularly between Jakarta and the satellite cities such as Bogor, Depok, and Bekasi. The Jakarta LRT, which is Indonesia's first LRT system, is one of the many infrastructure projects in Indonesia that was delayed for many years. However, after the central government and local Jakarta administration set aside their differences about the route, rail model and other issues, they finally gave the green light for the start of the project in mid-2016. This project consists of one LRT track within Jakarta and one outside Jakarta that connects the satellite cities (Bogor, Depok, Tangerang and Bekasi) around Jakarta.





Operations of Airport Transferred

The Indonesian Transportation Ministry also announced that it plans to transfer operations of two airports - Radin Inten II in Lampung (Sumatra), Sentani Airport in Jayapura (Papua), or Komodo Airport in Labuan Bajo (East Nusa Tenggara) - to state-owned operators Angkasa Pura I and Angkasa Pura II in a bid to allow more commercial management of domestic airports.

In the future, more operations of airports will be transferred to state-owned airport operators (from the Transportation Ministry's technical operative unit), a process that will be conducted in stages. This will enhance flexibility in terms of pursuing commercial expansion of the airports as the Transportation Ministry is limited to funding from the state budget.

The Indonesian government opened airport management to foreign investors. Foreigners can now own up to 67 percent of local airport operators (but not the airport itself). A local company will need to take up the remaining 33 percent by teaming up with the foreign investor.




Toll Road Development in Indonesia

The Indonesian government also plans to open the toll road connecting Jakarta to Semarang (Central Java) before mid-2017 in order to provide an alternative for motorists and limit severe traffic congestion during the Idul Fitri exodus in June.

At least three toll road sections - Pejagan-Pemalang, Pemalang-Batang and Batang-Semarang - should be ready by June 2017. This would cover a total of 171.5 kilometers and is estimated to cost IDR 23.1 trillion (approx. USD $1.7 billion).

The Indonesian government seeks to build 395 kilometers of new toll roads in 2017, bringing the total distance of the nation's toll road network to 567.9 kilometer. The government wants to expand the network further to 1,182.7 kilometers in 2018 and 1,851.4 kilometers in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*World Bank estimates Indonesia to grow at 5.3 percent*
Rabu, 18 Januari 2017 14:03 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - In the Indonesia Economic Quarterly report released here on Wednesday, the World Bank has forecast that Indonesias gross domestic product will reach 5.3 percent in 2017.

According to the report, Indonesias fiscal policy credibility has been improving coupled with more realistic revenue setting mentioned in the Budget 2017.

"In the Budget 2017, there has been an improvement in the quality of government spending, and fund allocation has been maintained for development in areas of infrastructure, health, and social assistance," World Bank Country Director for Indonesia Rodrigo Chaves stated.

He believes that the government budget is allocated to realize better targets for energy subsidies and social assistance programs for the poor.

"It is important for Indonesia to maintain the momentum of the reforms in order to achieve development targets effectively," Chaves noted.

According to the World Bank report, two steps can be taken to improve the quality of government spending.

Firstly, expenditure should be relocated to the priority sectors of infrastructure, health, and social assistance, with low-level expenditure that can have a positive impact on poverty reduction and growth.

Secondly, maximizing the impacts of spending in all sectors, including agriculture, education, and social assistance.

The report also highlighted that better growth in 2017 will be supported by private investment, which has shown an increase, due to the monetary policy in 2016 and a better investment climate.

Private consumption is also expected to increase in 2017 due to low inflation and improving consumer confidence, which is supported by the stable value of the rupiah.

However, low revenue poses risks in lowering the growth due to global policy uncertainty and financial turmoil in financial markets.

To increase tax revenues, Indonesia needs to accelerate administrative reforms and tax policies.

Meanwhile, continuous recovery in the commodity prices can increase growth risk.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109000/world-bank-estimates-indonesia-to-grow-at-53-percent

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*'It Looks Like a Cricket': Jakarta's Acting Governor Wants MRT Trains to Be Redesigned



*

Jakarta. Jakarta's acting governor Sumarsono said on Tuesday (17/01) he wants the trains for the city's MRT, or Mass Rapid Transit, system to be redesigned as they currently "look too much like a cricket."

Sumarsono, temporarily taking the governor mantle from Basuki "Ahok" Tjahaja Purnama who is on leave for his re-election campaign, said the current design of the trains is not aerodynamic and has not been consulted with the Jakarta administration.

"When the contractors presented the design, around 90 percent of the people in the meeting said, 'How did we end up with this design?' No one remembered approving it," Sumarsono told reporters at Jakarta's City Hall.

Sumarsono had also told the reporters that the current train design looked like a cricket.

The Jakarta administration has asked the Japanese contractors, Nippon Sharyo and Sumitomo Corporation, to redesign the train.

"We expect it wouldn't cost us that much more to redesign the train," Sumarsono said.

He added that redesigning the train should not delay the completion of the MRT project, which was set to start operations in March 2018.

The MRT network is expected to relieve traffic congestion in Indonesia’s capital.

Its North-South line, the first to be completed since the project was inaugurated in October 2013, will connect Kampung Bandan in North Jakarta and Lebak Bulus in South Jakarta on a 23.3 kilometer-long track.

The first phase of the project, funded by the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) that later merged into the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), is expected to open in 2018.

The Jakarta MRT is estimated to cost at least $1.7 billion and should be fully completed by 2027.

The Jakarta administration will be the main owner of the project.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> 'It Looks Like a Cricket': Jakarta's Acting Governor Wants MRT Trains to Be Redesigned



Crickety design





Revised design





_http://mashable.com/2017/01/18/indo...ource=feedburner&utm_medium=feed#IbO0.GWUngqY_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

i actually don't think those are really that much big of a problem, in fact those cricket face could someday be an icon of indonesian railways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

yeah, It's not a big deal. But i do prefer the new design... Now it's properly looks like caterpillar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

I like "cricket" design more coz it looks like something comes out from Tokusatsu hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian govt approves Rp6.43 trillion for infrastructure improvements*
Rabu, 18 Januari 2017 20:09 WIB - 0 Views





Basuki Hadimuljono. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing has approved 952 contracts for infrastructure improvements in Indonesia worth Rp6.43 trillion.

Minister of Public Works and Public Housing Basuki Hadimuljono, said on Wednesday that at least 68 contracts out of the 952, worth RP1.58 trillion, have been approved by committee officers and contractors at the ministrys working meeting last Tuesday.

The approved construction projects include road maintenance, bridge construction, road construction at border areas, as well as some housing projects.

Other projects including extension of fresh water pipeline and restoration of irrigation channels have also been approved. The contracts were allocated during a project auction held in October 2016.

Hadimuljono appointed staff from his ministry to oversee all project auctions, where 10,403 contracts worth RP69.61 trillion up to March 2017 are up for auction.

He said his target for the ministry is to allocate 1,523 construction projects, worth RP11.58 trillion, by the end of January 2017.

He added that many local contractors participated and won construction projects at the auction. He hoped that these local contractors can improve both the quality of their work and their competitiveness.

The signing of the contracts also reflects an acceleration of infrastructure developments in Indonesia.

Hadimuljono hopes that his ministrys efforts can provide additional employment and improve Indonesias national development, as well as support its economic growth.

_(Reported by Edy Sujatmiko/Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109...p643-trillion-for-infrastructure-improvements

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

katarabhumi said:


> I like "cricket" design more coz it looks like something comes out from Tokusatsu hehe


we should give at least some sense of humor to our national project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia encourages increased Singaporean investment*
Rabu, 18 Januari 2017 18:57 WIB - 0 Views





Deputy Foreign Affairs Minister Abdurrahman Mohammad Fachir. (ANTARA)

Singapore (ANTARA News) - Deputy Foreign Affairs Minister Abdurrahman Mohammad Fachir has encouraged Singaporean businesspersons to increase investment in Indonesia in line with the commemoration of five decades of diplomatic relations between both nations.

According to a press release from the Indonesian Embassy in Singapore on Wednesday, some 250 businessmen from Singapore gathered at the Hotel Mandarin Orchard to attend a business meeting themed "Indonesia-Singapore Business Partnership 50 Years and Beyond" on Tuesday.

The event to commemorate the 50th anniversary of diplomatic relations between the two countries offers the necessary momentum to boost economic cooperation in the midst of the continuing sluggish global economy.

This momentum was supported by a significant increase in Singaporean investment in the last 10 months in 2016, totaling US$7.1 billion, or 44 percent as compared to that in the previous period.

Organized jointly by the Indonesian Embassy in Singapore and Singapore Manufacturing Federation, the business meeting was inaugurated by Singapores Trade and Industry Minister Lim Hng Kiang and the Indonesian deputy foreign affairs minister.

Members from the Industry Ministry, Capital Investment Coordinating Board, Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry, and Singapores business players addressed the meeting.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109006/indonesia-encourages-increased-singaporean-investment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Express train enough for Jakarta-Surabaya: Study*
Kamis, 19 Januari 2017 15:38 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Technology Application and Study Center (BPPT) said express train with a speed of 160 kilometer per hour is enough to cope with traffic congestion between Jakarta and Surabaya. 

A preliminary feasibility study by BPPT, the transport ministry, PT KAI (state railway company) and Japan, showed that medium speed train is enough to reduce the land and air transport burden between the two countrys largest cities, BPPT chief Unggul Priyanto said here on Thursday.

"Building speed train as Japans Shinkansen would cost hugely. Development of express train is urgent , and its development should start in 2017 although not many are interested in the project, Unggul said. 

The study also showed that the existing rails could still be used for medium speed train, he said.

"The existing rails, therefore, could be used more optimally and no need to build new track," he added. 

In 2016, BPPT provided technical support for the development of the Light Rapid Transit (LRT) in Palembang and study on the Greater Jakarta LRT system together with the transport ministry and on the Jakarta-Bandung speed train project. 

Earlier Transport Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said based on the result of a recent meeting between President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, the Indonesia government offered an opportunity for Japan to submit proposal for the plan to revitalize Java northern rail tracks. 

Budi said the government had offered Japan the opportunity to take part in the project estimated to cost Rp80 trillion. 

The government will also offer this project to other countries, including China, who won the high-speed railway project linking Jakarta to Bandung, West Java.

The government expects the upgraded line will shorten the trip to six hours from the current 13 hours using regular trains of state railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI).

The prospective contractors would prepare pre feasibility study including on the value of investment, and the result of the study would be compared with one by the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas). 

The minister said the offer to Japan and other foreign countries was made because of the governments limited budget for transportation projects.

He said the medium-speed train would operate on the existing line, with the government planning to eliminate 1,000 level crossings from the track from Jakarta to Surabaya.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan delivered an official letter offering the project to the Japanese government during his recent visit to Tokyo.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109024/express-train-enough-for-jakarta-surabaya-study

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*5 of Jokowi’s Infrastructures Coming in 2017*
Posted On 18 Jan 2017


*Here are the 5 top most anticipated new infrastructures that are set to complete or operate in 2017*
*Review*
*Jakarta, GIVnews.com – *Infrastructure development has been one of President Jokowi’s priorities in boosting Indonesia’s economic growth.

Some mega infrastructure projects have started and are in the process of finalization. What are the 5 top most anticipated new infrastructures that are set to complete or operate in 2017?

*1. Asian Games 2018 Infrastructure*
One of the most anticipated projects to be completed in 2017 is the construction of Asian Games 2018 facilities that is expected to be finished in November 2017, as reported by _Detik_.

Minister of Public Works and Housing Basuki Hadimuljono had shared that all infrastructures for Asian Games 2018 will be completed on time and in accordance to the standard imposed by the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA), the international sport federation and the national sport standard.

This includes constructions of 11 new sporting venues and the refurbishment of Gelora Bung Karno (GKB).The 11 new sporting venues that are being built include the main stadium, training and other sporting facilities. The construction of Wisma Atlet (Athletes guesthouse) in Kemayoran, which consists of 10 towers with 7,426 occupancies capacity, will also finish soon.







_The interior of Jakarta’s new terminal 3 building. (Photo source: Kompas/Kristianto Purno)_

*2. Soekarno-Hatta’s Terminal 3*
Another infrastructure project that is set for completion is Soekarno-Hatta Airport’s Terminal 3. The terminal, which has been plagued by problems since its partial opening last year, is set to fully operate this year.

Nonetheless, the project that was originally targeted to complete in March 2017 will be delayed and construction is now targeted to complete by the 2017 Idul Fitri holiday, as shared by Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi in _Liputan 6_. Final construction includes the airport train and a monorail that connect between terminals. There are some problems that hinder progress, including land acquisition problem for the railway.

(Read: Are Indonesians Left with New but Lousy Terminal 3 at Jakarta Airport?)






_Raknamo dam construction in Nusa Tenggara Timur. (Photo source: bwsnt2.org)_

*3. Raknamo Dam*
Jokowi’s first dam project will also be finalized within this year, according to _Kata Data_. Raknamo Dam in Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT) was initially scheduled to be completed in 2019. However, because there is no problem with both the land acquisition process and geological factors, construction has sped up.

The project costs of Rp 782 billion will be covered by the state budget.

Besides the Raknamo Dam, there are some other dam constructions that are being prioritized by the the Indonesian government. The list includes Kuwil Dam in North Sulawesi, Sukoharjo Dam in Lampung, and Cipanas Dam in West Java. Moreover, Taju Dam in Nusa Tenggara Barat (NTB) is also expected to complete the following year in 2018.






_A tollway construction in Indonesia. (Photo source: beritadaerah.co.id)_

*4.Tollways*
The public can expect to drive on several new toll roads in 2017. In Sumatra alone, there will be three new toll road sections that will start operating in 2017, which include the sections connecting Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar (140.93 km), Medan-Binjai (16.8 km), and Palembang-Indralaya (22 km). Meanwhile in Java, there will be two new toll ways that are set to operate this year, which include the Bawen-Salatiga (17.6 km) and Solo-Ngawi (90 km) tollways.

*5. Power Plants*
Power plant construction is another focus of Jokowi’s government, aiming to provide more energy supply for the country.

One power plant project that can be expected to be completed in 2017 is currently being constructed by PT Pupuk Indonesia Energi. The company is constructing a power plant that can produce 22 MW electrical power and 160 tons of steam per hour. This is to supply electricity and steam to Ammonia-Urea factory II owned by one of its subsidiary companies, PT Petrokimia Gresik. The project is expected to be completed in September 2017 and the power plant will operate in November 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> I like "cricket" design more coz it looks like something comes out from Tokusatsu hehe



Ternyata udah jadi... mockup kah?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ternyata udah jadi... mockup kah?


excatly mockup...no bulb on headlamp.. 

*Pembangunan Gedung Pencakar Langit di Indonesia Melesat*




Ilustrasi: Okezone

*CHICAGO*– Gedung-gedung pencakar langit terus menghiasi Jakarta. Pada tahun lalu tercatat lima pembangunan gedung jangkung berhasil diselesaikan. Jumlah ini menempatkan Indonesia pada posisi keempat dunia.

Agresifnya proyek gedung tinggi juga mencerminkan bisnis properti tetap prospektif. Laporan terbaru Dewan Bangunan Tinggi dan Hunian Kota (Council on Tall Building and Urban Habitat/CTBUH) menyebutkan, pencapaian Indonesia mengungguli Filipina, Qatar, Malaysia, Singapura, Thailand, Uni Emirat Arab, dan Australia. RI hanya kalah dari China, Amerika Serikat (AS), dan Korea Selatan.
Secara keseluruhan, terdapat 128 gedung pencakar langit dengan tinggi minimal 200 meter rampung dibangun pada 2016, terbanyak bila dibandingkan dengan tahun-tahun sebelumnya. “Sejak tiga tahun terakhir, jumlah gedung tinggi menjamur di seluruh dunia dan mencatat rekor memukau di setiap tahun.
Namun tahun 2016 menjadi tahun pembangunan gedung pencakar langit paling besar di sepanjang sejarah,” demikian bunyi laporan CTBUH.

Menurut lembaga yang bermarkas di Chicago itu, lima gedung pencakar langit di Jakarta yang rampung tahun lalu adalah Gama Tower setinggi 285,5 meter, BTPN Office Tower (233 m), Capital Place Office Tower (215,1 m) , International Finance Center Tower 2 (213,2 m) dan The Tower (213,2 m).

Gama Tower yang difungsikan sebagai perkantoran dan hotel dengan brand The Westin Jakarta itu untuk saat ini tercatat sebagai gedung tertinggi di Indonesia, mengalahkan Wisma 46 (261,9 m). Berdasarkan data CTBUH, pembangunan gedung pencakar langit di Indonesia termasuk progresif.

okezone.id

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*Pertamina, Rosneft inch closer to Tuban project kickoff*

Fedina S. Sundaryani
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, January 17, 2017 | 03:04 pm



Power house: Locals fish near an oil refinery belonging to state-owned oil and gas giant Pertamina in Cilacap, Central Java. The facility, which produces up to 348,000 barrels of oil per day, is the biggest of its kind in Indonesia, supplying around a third of the nation’s fuel. (JP/Agus Maryono)

State-owned oil and gas firm Pertamina and Russia’s Rosneft oil company are getting closer to starting the construction of the Tuban oil refinery in East Java after the former wrapped up the much-needed land-use agreement for the project with the East Java provincial administration.

The memorandum of understanding (MoU), signed on Monday, has granted Pertamina permission from the local government to access a 60-hectare plot of land in Tanjung Jenu, Tuban regency, owned by the Environment and Forestry Ministry, which had previously given a similar approval.

“This MoU solves two problems at once — that on the use of land owned by the Environment and Forestry Ministry; the other related to [local government] permits. Both are extremely important to ensure the smooth development of the Tuban refinery,” Pertamina president director Dwi Soetjipto said in a statement.

_*(Read also: Pertamina names five candidates to build Tuban refinery)*_

Pertamina and Rosneft signed a joint venture agreement last year to build the Tuban refinery, Pertamina’s first new oil refinery to be built in the past two decades.

Through the agreement, it was established that Pertamina will have the controlling stake of 55 percent while Rosneft will hold the remaining 45 percent. The Tuban refinery is expected to be completed in 2021 with a processing capacity of 300,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd). Though a final investment decision has not been reached, it is estimated the project will cost between US$12 million and $14 million.

The MoU also mentioned that the East Java provincial administration will help Pertamina in obtaining several permits needed to build the refinery, including the public space permit. In exchange, Pertamina will provide a 60-ha plot of land as compensation for the area that they will use to build the refinery. The area was originally earmarked for the construction of a port.

The Tuban refinery, along with the Bontang refinery in East Kalimantan, is part of Pertamina’s plan to boost national production to 2.3 million bopd by 2025 from the current 1 million bopd.

Furthermore, four existing refineries will receive a facelift under Pertamina’s ambitious plan.

According to Pertamina’s grand scheme, production capacity is expected to further increase to 2.6 million bopd by 2030. At present, the country’s refineries are only capable of producing around 830,000 bopd, a little over half of the current refined fuel demand, due to age.

Even so, there have been a few speed bumps in Pertamina’s ambitious plans to boost its refined oil production, including the absence of a joint venture agreement with Saudi Aramco, although the latter had signed a head of agreement (HoA) over the Cilacap refinery upgrade in Central Java more than a year ago.

Moreover, despite the expected boost in oil production, Pertamina still expects to see a small deficit of 231,000 bopd — comprising only gasoline — even if those projects are completed on time.

However, ReforMiner Institute executive director Komaidi Notonegoro said the government has already shown it is being proactive by issuing a ministerial decree that allows private companies to build their own refineries.

“Private refineries could fill up the small deficit Pertamina is expected to experience in 2030,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Government plans to certify 65,000 tourism workers this year*
Minggu, 22 Januari 2017 11:24 WIB | 553 Views

Denpasar, Bali (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government has set a target of certifying 65,000 tourism workers this year, so the country can compete with other nations from the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC).

"We are optimistic that the target can be achieved. Last year 35,150 out of the targeted 35,000 tourism workers were certified," the Assistant Deputy for Tourism Human Resources Development to the Tourism Minister, Dr. Wisnu Bawa Tarunajaya, stated on Saturday.

To achieve the target of 65,000 certified tourism workers, the ministry will conduct competency tests on 27,000 tourism workers across the country, he said.

Tourism colleges and vocational schools have also been set up across Indonesia to conduct competency tests on between 8,000 and 20,000 tourism workers, he added.

"We will give tourism colleges with the status of profession certification institutions (LPS) the opportunity to certify 10,000 tourism workers" said Tarunajaya.

He further mentioned that only 10 out of 120 tourism colleges in Indonesia have LPS status.

"We want to encourage the tourism colleges that do not have LPS status to improve the quality of their graduates," he added.

Some of the tourism colleges with LPS status are found in Bali, including STP Bali Nusa Dua and STPBI Denpasar.

The government has set a target of attracting 15 million foreign tourists to Indonesia this year. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109057/government-plans-to-certify-65000-tourism-workers-this-year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Tinjau Perkembangan Proyek VelodromePlt Gubernur DKI Jakarta Soni Sumarsono (kedua kiri) meninjau proyek pembangunan arena balap sepeda, Velodrome, Jakarta, Selasa (17/1/2017). Peninjauan ke lokasi tersebut dilakukan guna mengecek perkembangan proyek pembangunan Velodrome yang nantinya akan digunakan perhelatan Asian Games 2018. (ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir)









Proyek Pembangunan VelodromePekerja menyelesaikan proyek pembangunan arena balap sepeda Velodrome di Rawamangun, Jakarta, Selasa (17/1/2017). Saat ini proyek pembangunan Velodrome sudah mencapai 30 persen dan ditargetkan akan rampung sebelum Asian Games 2018 mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir)







Progres Pembangunan Tol PalindraFoto udara proyek pembangunan jalan tol Sumatra ruas Palembang-Indralaya (Palindra) Seksi I di Kecamatan Pemulutan, Kab Ogan Ilir (OI), Sumatra Selatan, Selasa (17/1/2017). Pembangunan jalan tol Palembang-Indralaya sepanjang 21,93 km ini telah mencapai 41,187 persen. Jalan tol ini ditargetkan dapat beroperasi sebelum pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. (ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi)









Progres Pembangunan Tol PalindraFoto udara proyek pembangunan jalan tol Sumatra ruas Palembang-Indralaya (Palindra) Seksi I di Kecamatan Pemulutan, Kab Ogan Ilir (OI), Sumatra Selatan, Selasa (17/1/2017). Pembangunan jalan tol Palembang-Indralaya sepanjang 21,93 km ini telah mencapai 41,187 persen. Jalan tol ini ditargetkan dapat beroperasi sebelum pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. (ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi)







Progres Pembangunan Tol PalindraFoto udara proyek pembangunan jalan tol Sumatra ruas Palembang-Indralaya (Palindra) Seksi I di Kecamatan Pemulutan, Kab Ogan Ilir (OI), Sumatra Selatan, Selasa (17/1/2017). Pembangunan jalan tol Palembang-Indralaya sepanjang 21,93 km ini telah mencapai 41,187 persen. Jalan tol ini ditargetkan dapat beroperasi sebelum pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. (ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta BRT project, 13th corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*CAP at a Glance*
PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical Tbk (CAP) is a result of merger between PT Tri Polyta Indonesia Tbk (TPI) and PT Chandra Asri (CA) on January 1st, 2011. TPI was the largest Polypropylene producer in Indonesia and was established in 1984. CA was the producer of Olefins and Polyethylene products and was established in 1989.

After the merger, we became the largest publicly listed petrochemical company in Indonesia. Currently, CAP is owned by two major shareholders, Barito Pacific Group and SCG Chemicals Co., Ltd. (SCG), a subsidiary of SCG Group, Thailand.

CAP is the largest integrated petrochemical company in Indonesia that operates the country’s only world-scale size Naphtha Cracker in Indonesia. After the completion of a multiyears project of Naphtha Cracker expansion in December 2015, CAP is now able to increase its annual production up to 43% consisting of Ethylene production amounting to 860KTA, Propylene 470KTA, Py-Gas 400KTA, and Mixed C4 315KTA.

Our plant is strategically located in Ciwandan, Cilegon, Banten province, providing convenient access to our key customers. Further exploiting our geographical advantage, we have installed and are currently operating a 45 km distribution pipeline which connects our petrochemical complex to customers within the area.

We incorporate state-of-the-art technologies and supporting facilities to produce 1,330KTA of Olefins (Ethylene, Propylene), Py-Gas and Mixed C4; and 816KTA of Polyolefins (Polyethylene and Polypropylene). Our production facilities include two trains for Polyethylene products and three trains for Polypropylene products. In order to support the overall production operations, CAP has on-site power generator capacity that excesses the normal production requirements as a back-up power source which is connected to the State Power Company (PLN).

Our subsidiary, PT Styrindo Mono Indonesia (SMI), produces 340KTA of Styrene Monomer, which first started in 1992. Until today, SMI remains the sole Styrene Monomer producer in Indonesia. SMI is located in Bojonegara, Serang, Banten province, about 40 km from CAP’s main petrochemical complex in Cilegon. SMI also owns a subsidiary, PT Redeco Petrolin Utama (RPU), that engage in the business segment of tank and jetty rental. RPU is also handling refined petroleum product for local and international oil companies.

Since 2013, another subsidiary, PT Petrokimia Butadiene Indonesia (PBI) operates the only Butadiene plant in Indonesia that produces Butadiene. The 100KTA Butadiene plant consumes Mixed C4 produced from our Olefins plant as its raw materials. Butadiene is a raw material for the production of Styrene Butadiene Rubber (SBR), Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene (ABS), and Styrene Butadiene Latex (SBL). Furthermore, the output product from Butadiene plant will be used as feedstock for our future synthetic rubber plant that will produce raw material for environmental friendly tires.

The synthetic rubber manufacturer. PT Synthetic Rubber Indonesia, is a joint venture company between SMI and a multinational tire producer, Compagnie Financiere Du Groupe Michelin (Michelin) as a strategic partner. This joint venture reflects our objective in capturing the added value of our petrochemical value of our petrochemical products chain.
http://www.chandra-asri.com/about/cap-at-a-glance


----------



## katarabhumi

*Why Indonesia cut all ties with JPMorgan*

*Firm's downgrade of equity market could fuel stampede out of assets: Sri Mulyani*

_Published - Jan 22, 2017, 5:00 am SGT_

JAKARTA • Indonesia's reform- minded finance minister seemed to invoke memories of the 1997- 1998 Asian financial crisis last week when explaining why she came down so hard on JPMorgan Chase for downgrading the country's equity market.

JPMorgan published a research report on Nov 13 that gave Indonesia an underweight assessment, just as South-east Asia's biggest economy was seeing a fund outflow, along with other emerging markets, after Mr Donald Trump won the US presidential election.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati, a former International Monetary Fund director and World Bank managing director, thought the downgrade could fuel a stampede out of the country's assets.

There may be a "herd mentality" during a situation of panic in financial markets, "so if someone shouts fire, everyone runs and then there's a stampede", she told a parliamentary committee last week.

She shocked the financial community by cutting all business ties with JPMorgan after the November research note, including its role as a primary dealer and underwriter for Indonesia's sovereign bonds.

She also signed new rules on Dec 30, requiring all primary bond dealers to adhere to "a principle that is aligned with the government" and avoid "conflicts of interest". She said those conflicts arise when partners "receive business from the government, but on the other side they do something that is different from the government's own interest".

Dr Sri Mulyani defended her crackdown on JPMorgan, saying that alongside fundamental economic factors, investors are influenced by psychology and perception, which is "sometimes very subjective".

Analyst Achmad Sukarsono of consultancy Eurasia Group called her moves "a wake-up call for investors that even the most reformist official in Indonesia is taking a political approach to policy and has no qualms about punishing negative opinion".

Indonesia is particularly vulnerable to a foreign stampede from its markets: Foreigners owned 37.55 per cent of its government bonds at the end of last year. In November, foreigners sold nearly 32 trillion rupiah (S$3.4 billion) of Indonesian stocks and government bonds, according to data from the Finance Ministry and the stock exchange, though the selling has since abated.

Before Indonesia's punishment, JPMorgan was a primary dealer. That meant it was allowed to buy government bonds in auctions and resell them in the secondary market. Indonesia had 19 such dealers including Citibank, Deutsche Bank and HSBC as of Nov 25.

Last Monday, JPMorgan upgraded its call on Indonesian stocks to "neutral", saying "bond volatility should now decay" after funds sold a large amount of bonds and equities in emerging markets.

REUTERS

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/why-indonesia-cut-all-ties-with-jpmorgan

+++


*Indonesia to fight against forest fires starting early this year*

_Asiaone - 22/01/2017_

January is not over yet, but two regencies in Riau province have already declared emergency alert statuses to tackle any potential forest fires, which could get out of control when the weather gets drier in upcoming months.

The decision made by Rokan Hulu regency and Dumai city to raise their alert statuses, which would allow the central government to send aid to the regions, has been lauded by government officials in Jakarta.

Indonesia has learned the hard way that failing to act as fast as possible to address forest fires would cost it dearly. In 2015, massive forest fires ravaged Sumatra and Kalimantan and caused diplomatic tensions as cities in Malaysia and Singapore, were covered by smoky haze for weeks.

With the weather in 2017 expected to be drier than in 2016, the country could not afford to risk another disaster.

The National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB) has called on other fire-prone regions in Sumatra and Kalimantan to follow the initiatives of Rokan and Dumai before the dry season starts in late January and runs until the end of March, the period hot spots could quickly turn into fires if treated late.

A break from fires is expected to take place between April and May this year when rain pours down on the country, but threats of fire could recur from June to late October in haze-producing regions like Sumatra, Riau and Kalimantan, said BNPT spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho.

By setting emergency standby statuses early, regions could ask for aid from the central government to tackle very small fires to prevent them from growing bigger when the dry season begins.

Sutopo said that the BNPB had improved its early warning system to detect the emergence of hot spots across the country and had asked the Regional Mitigation Agencies (BPBD) to prepare artificial rain as an anticipatory move ahead of the dry season.

"We have instructed the BPBDs to urge local administrations to declare emergency alert statuses before it is too late to do so. It is a good move that Rokan and Dumai took the initiative. We hope that other regions follow suit. Next week, there will be a meeting at the State Palace to discuss preparations to prevent forest fires," Sutopo told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

Sutopo said that the BNPB could directly send helicopters to regions that had declared emergency alert statuses as an early anticipation to prevent forest fires.

The head of the Rokan Hulu BPBD, Aceng Herdiana, said that the status was effective from Jan. 16 to May 31. He said in the last 10 days hot spots detected in a number of districts were identified to be forest and land fires.

"That's why the regency administration considers it necessary to declare the emergency siaga alert status," Aceng said.

The Meteorology Climatology and Geophysics Agency (BMKG) had also been routinely reporting that the rainfall in a number of regions in Riau would be very limited until April 2017, he said.

Such indicators, he said, had to be watched, because it meant that the potential for fire in several fireprone districts was increasing.

Riau BPBD head Edwar Sanger said that he expected the Riau provincial administration would also soon declare a standby emergency status as an early measure to prevent hot spots from expanding.

"The objective is to maintain the situation. The haze-free achievement made by Riau in 2016 has to be maintained this year," he said.

He said the emergency alert status on the provincial level would be announced on Monday during a meeting led by Riau Governor Arsyadjuliandi Rachman.

Meanwhile, the Environment and Forestry Ministry's fire mitigation director Raffles Brotestes Panjaitan said the alert status was declared when the fires were still under control and it would only be raised to "emergency" status when fires became massive.

Raffles added that the status could be raised quickly, unlike in 2015 when some regional governments were too late raising their alert statuses, resulting in late responses.

http://news.asiaone.com/news/asia/indonesia-fight-against-forest-fires-starting-early-year
http://news.asiaone.com/news/asia/indonesia-fight-against-forest-fires-starting-early-year
.


----------



## Nike

Progres Simpang Susun SemanggiSejumlah kendaraan melintas di dekat proyek pembangunan simpang susun Semanggi di bundaran Semanggi, Jakarta, Sabtu (21/1/2017). Proses pembangunan proyek yang bertujuan mengurai kemacetan lalu lintas di kawasan Semanggi tersebut sudah mencapai 50 persen dan ditargetkan selesai pada Agustus 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)







Progres Simpang Susun SemanggiSejumlah kendaraan melintas di dekat proyek pembangunan simpang susun Semanggi di bundaran Semanggi, Jakarta, Sabtu (21/1/2017). Proses pembangunan proyek yang bertujuan mengurai kemacetan lalu lintas di kawasan Semanggi tersebut sudah mencapai 50 persen dan ditargetkan selesai pada Agustus 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Telkom to launch US$199.7m satellite in February*


Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, January 18, 2017 | 12:44 pm



Ariane 5, the heavy launcher (Courtesy of Arianespace/File)
*Topics*

telecomunication satellite satellite-launch Internet backbone-cabling
*49*
Share this article




*Follow Us*




After a delay last year, the country’s largest telecommunication firm, PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom), plans to launch a new satellite worth US$199.7 million in February.

Called Telkom-3S, the new satellite will be launched from French Guiana in the northern mainland of South America, Telkom chief technology officer Abdus Somad Arief said.

"This satellite will be our third and it will support our voice and data services," he said during the 2017 Internet Retailing Expo Jakarta on Wednesday.

_*(Read also: Fiber optic-based Internet system can serve 4.3 million customers: Telkom)*_

Beginning in July 2014, the construction of the satellite was handled by French company Thales Alenia Space.

The launch will be carried out by Arianespace, a French contracting firm that previously tackled the Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) satellite.

Abdus further said to support Telkom’s future services, it also planned to launch a fourth satellite in June 2018.

Dubbed Telkom-4, the satellite will be able to provide 100 Gbps internet connection and is set to replace the Telkom-1, one of its pioneer satellites.

Apart from satellites, the state-owned telecommunication firm also relies on its backbone cabling spanning 106,000 kilometers from the western part of Indonesia to Europe through Asia, and from the eastern part of the archipelago to the United States through Guam. (lnd)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/01/18/telkom-to-launch-us199-7m-satellite-in-february.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Affirming automotive dominance, Astra may face LCGC cannibalization*

Rini Winati
Bareksa

Jakarta | Fri, October 21, 2016 | 02:12 pm



A worker assemblies car parts at an Astra International factory. (Astra/File)

PT Astra International has revamped its dominance in the national automotive industry, thanks to the selling-out of low-cost green cars (LCGC). However, there is a risk of competition among the company's internal brands after its launch of new cheap cars recently. 

From January to September, Astra managed to sell 422,494 cars, up 10.5 percent year-on-year (yoy). The growth was considered stellar compared to national four-wheel ( 4W ) sales, which rose by not more than 2.5 percent yoy. The increase was mainly generated by Astra's Toyota and Daihatsu brands, with sales of their newly launched Calya-Sigra types remaining firm. 

Hence, the market share of Astra has increased significantly to 54 percent from 50 percent a year ago. Astra’s position has been stronger since Mazda Motor was reported to be leaving the Indonesian car market, following Ford Motor, which stopped its Indonesian operations in June. 

*Astra's 4W market share*




Source: (Gaikindo/Mandiri Sekuritas)

According to Mandiri Sekuritas' recent research report, the impact of cannibalization from the newly launched Cayla to existing Agya has been widely anticipated. However, Astra's policy continues to hamper the sales of the non-LCGCs, such as the Toyota Avanza, leading to the car-price decline of between 9 and 10 percent. 

As a note, the Toyota Cayla – along with its low-end twin Daihatsu Sigra – was launched in early August. The seven-seater type may be more expensive than Toyota's first LCGC model but it is surely comparable to the mainstay Avanza. 

Two other brokerage houses also note that cannibalization is a potential risk. Nomura Indonesia in a letter sent to clients on Oct. 18 also warned of some risks, such as car oversupply or potential cannibalization by new LCGC models. 

*LCGC contribution to national and Astra car sales*




SourceCIMB/Data)

Meanwhile, CIMB also mentioned a potential cannibalization risk given Astra’s current product positioning. However, the risk should not materialize in the short term as each model has its own segment.

The LCGC segment has continually grown in recent years. Astra’s models accounted for 75 percent of the LCGC market. According to the CIMB research report, the LCGC segment increased 14 percent yoy as of July and accounted for 18 percent of total market volume. The figures showed a wider LCGC market share compared with its only 16 percent contribution to the total market volume last year. (dan) 

_*Source: **Bareksa*_


----------



## Nike

*Energy planning policy finally signed by President*

Fedina S. Sundaryani
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, January 23, 2017 | 03:20 pm




Men work on a high electricity voltage tower in Waru, Sidoarjo, East Java, in December. (JP/Umarul Faruq)

A presidential regulation on the General Planning for National Energy (RUEN) has finally been signed by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, a National Energy Board (DEN) member has said.

“According to the energy and mineral resources minister, the RUEN, as our national energy policy, has been signed by the President,” DEN member Tumiran said during a press conference on Monday.

The RUEN-making process itself was completed last June. The bulk of the targets set out in the RUEN remain unchanged. It maintains that renewable energy should account for at least 23 percent of the country’s total energy consumption in 2025.

_*(Read also: Electricity privatization regulation introduced to boost rural access)*_

The government’s ambitious target of securing 35,000 megawatts (MW) of electricity by 2019 will remain the same in the Perpres despite doubts that such a target can be achieved.

The government has previously acknowledged that it is likely to procure just 19,700 MW by the deadline.

Dwi Hary Soeryadi, another DEN member, said it was essential that the 35,000 MW target be achieved by 2019 if the government wanted to reach the subsequent electricity procurement targets in the RUEN.

“There is a 114 gigawatt target in the RUEN and the national energy policy that must be procured by 2025, and then a subsequent 400 gigawatts in 2050. So the 35,000 MW target must remain in place for 2019,” he said during the same press conference. (tas)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...nning-policy-finally-signed-by-president.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Major West Papuan mamas market operational

A large new purpose-built market for West Papuan women vendors is beginning operations in downtown Jayapura. The construction of the building known as Pasar Mama Mama Papua, or the Mama Mama Market, was completed shortly before Christmas.






The market was commissioned by Indonesia's President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, who oversaw groundbreaking of the construction effort in April last year.

It is billed as part of his campaign to enable better grassroots participation in economic development in Papua.

The market is described by Jakarta as a way of empowering Papuan women who are the key players in the traditional markets where fresh, home-grown produce is sold.

For many years the Papuan capital lacked an adequate central market in Jayapura, with women vendors left to sell in an unused car park on a busy street corner.

Similar to a major new market in the nearby town of Sentani, this market complex has streamlined electricity and modern toilet facilities.

It is designed in a way to offer Papua's indigenous Melanesians a way to better market their produce, literally lifting their wares off the floor.






The complex includes a food court, a floor for traditionally-produced souvenirs, and various business training units.

Papuan women vendors are being offered opportunities to train as modern traders, growing their entrepreneurial skills and develop new businesses.

A spokesperson for the Indonesian government said that this is done in a way that will not disrupt their time dedicated to selling at their new stalls.

She said empowering "mama mamas" was important for Papuan development.

"Mama is often the sole income-generator of her family. Accessing jobs for other members of her family and have multiple-incomes is key."






"The core problem of poverty in Papua is because indigenous Papuans are not able to access and keep permanent jobs, or incapable to establish and grow sustainable businesses," said the spokesperson.

"This is due to lack of lifeskills and education (informal or formal) that allows them to be competitive in a 21st century economy."

_http://www.radionz.co.nz/internatio...93/major-west-papuan-mamas-market-operational_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

How they build the MRT in Jakarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*35,000 MW program achievable by 2021: DEn*

Fedina S. Sundaryani
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, January 23, 2017 | 05:04 pm





Power house: A PLN worker carries out a routine inspection at the 150 KV Mampang Dua electrical relay station in Jakarta. (Antara/Widodo S. Jusuf)

The National Energy Board (DEN) has estimated that the government’s ambitious program to procure 35,000 megawatts (MW) of electricity can only be completed as early as 2021, two years after the project’s designated deadline.

DEN member Rinaldy Dalimi said the timeframe, however, was still an optimistic estimate, as state-owned electricity company PLN would need two to three years to complete construction after financial closure.

“If everything goes well, it [the project] will most likely be completed two years after the deadline,” he said on Monday.

The latest data from PLN shows that only seven power plants with a total capacity of 4,580 MW reached financial closure throughout last year. The company has set a target to financially close nine power plant projects with a capacity of 4,570 MW by the end of this year’s first semester.

*(Read also: Setback in 35,000 MW project irks Jokowi)*

Both the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry and PLN have predicted that with the program’s current progress and the country’s economic growth, only around 20,000 to 22,000 MW will likely be procured by 2019.

However, the government has decided to maintain the target in the General Planning for National Energy (RUEN), which has reportedly been signed by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in the form of a presidential regulation. The RUEN stipulates that 114,000 MW will be procured by 2025, comprising the 35,000 MW megaproject and the fast-track program I and II, both of which were left over from former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s administration.

The 35,000 MW project is basically a continuation of the 10,000 MW policy launched by Yudhoyono during his tenure in 2005 in order to maintain reserve margins — the difference between capacity and demand — with the International Energy Agency’s recommended level of 20 to 35 percent. 


As the nation is at risk of a power crisis should the level decline to below 20 percent, Jokowi, who was inaugurated as the country’s seventh president on Oct. 20, 2014, took the initiative to boost power capacity to spur economic growth. *(hwa)*

*Fertilizer factory worth $1.5b to be developed in Papua*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, January 23, 2017 | 05:37 pm





A farmer spreads fertilizer to the verdant paddies in Mujur village, Cilacap, Central Java. (JP/Agus Maryono)

Trade Minister Airlangga Hartarto has lauded a plan by state-owned fertilizer company PT Pupuk Indonesia and Germany based Ferrostaal to develop a fertilizer factory in Bintuni Bay, West Papua.

The two companies have agreed to carry out a feasibility study for the US$1.5 billion project.

“The two parties have a commitment to provide the government with comprehensive data related to the petrochemical factory,” the minister said as reported by _kontan.com_ on Monday.

(Read also: _*Pupuk Indonesia intensifies research to strengthen food security)*_

Airlangga’s statement was made after witnessing a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed by Pupuk Indonesia investment director Gusrizal and Ferrostaal CEO Klaus Lesker in Dusseldorf, Germany, on Jan. 21.

The plan to develop a fertilizer factory in West Papua is part of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s plan to distribute development fairly nationwide. Bintuni Bay is known for its gas resources as raw material for the fertilizer. “We will support the allocation of gas with good prices,” he said.

The fertilizer producer is among industrial sectors that will enjoy the gas-price cut introduced by the government, as stipulated in Presidential Regulation No. 40/2016 on natural gas prices.

The potential of the natural gas in the area that has been identified reaches 23.8 trillion standard cubic feet (tscf). New gas reserves with potential between 6 tscf and 8 tscf has already been found.

Meanwhile, Gusrizal assured that his company was interested in developing a fertilizer factory in Bintuni Bay by optimizing the use of gas resources in the region. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...tory-worth-1-5b-to-be-developed-in-papua.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's FDI up 2.1 pct in Q4 2016

JAKARTA, Jan. 25 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia's foreign direct investment (FDI) expanded 2.1 percent to 101.3 trillion rupiah (some 7.56 billion U.S. dollars) in the final quarter last year on yearly basis, official said here on Wednesday.







Most of the foreign capitals parked at the industries of metal, engine and electronic, mining, electricity, waters and gas, chemistry, pharmacy, and property, Azhar Lubis, deputy for foreign investment implementation and control at the investment coordinating board said.

_For the whole of last year, the country's FDI rose 8.4 percent to 396.6 trillion rupiah (about 29.58 billion U.S. dollars)_, the deputy said at the board's headquarters.

The government has taken measures to attract foreign capitals, including the issuance of a raft of economic stimulus packages amid at better fiscal condition.

Rupiah gained 2.3 against U.S. dollars last year.

The Southeast Asia's largest economy is expected to expand steadily last year and this year at moderate level amid contractions in other nations.

_http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-01/25/c_136012364.htm_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia's Bali garners 2016 best honeymoon destination awards 



*
JAKARTA, Jan. 25 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia's resort island of Bali garnered awards as 2016 best and most exciting honeymoon destination from influential travel media.

"Commencing 2017, Bali obtained awards from Youku Travel and Sina Double Platform Big Data as 2016 Best Honeymoon Destination. It improves our confidence. We are very proud of earning that title," Deputy Minister for Foreign Marketing Development at Indonesia's Tourism Ministry I Gde Pitana said in a statement released on Wednesday.

Pitana was referring to the award delivered by China's travel reviewer website in Powers of Travel Ceremony event held recently in Beijing, China.

Prior to that, world's influential travel magazine Travel+Leisure awarded Bali as among world's most exciting honeymoon places, puts Bali among 2016 Best 5 Honeymoon Place in the world in various categories.

Pitana's assistant overseeing tourism marketing in Asia-Pacific region, Vincensius Jemadu, said Bali witnessed the wedding of at least 100 Chinese couples throughout last year, Jemadu said.

In Bali, honeymooners can pick any kind of activities they preferred into, from having romantic dinner by the sea after sunset, surfing, snorkeling and diving with their spouses together, playing with dolphins, spending more time in cultural serene place like in Ubud, or having very private moments in secluded villas in Jimbaran, Jemadu added.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-01/25/c_136011939.htm

*Government to spend Rp20 trillion in 2017 for high-speed internet*
*



*
Kendari, SE Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - The government will spend Rp20 trillion (US$1.5 billion) in 2017 to develop a high-speed internet network in districts that have yet to get access to the service, Communication and Information Minister Rudiantara stated.

"The government has targeted that all districts and cities in Indonesia would have a network using undersea cables to power the internet by the end of 2019," Rudiantara remarked at a seminar here on Wednesday.

The minister revealed that the districts of Buton, Central Buton, South Buton, Muna, West Muna, and North Buton in Southeast Sulawesi will be able to enjoy high-speed internet services.

The minister noted that development of the network can be accelerated through support of the local government to facilitate land release.

"I have ordered the contractors who won the tender to prioritize utilizing local workforce in the project except for the expert staff that would be the authority of the respective company," he stated.

The nationwide high-speed internet access initiative is being implemented for the period between 2014 and 2019. The program aims to boost economic competitiveness throughout the archipelago. The 2014-2019 Indonesia Broadband Plan requires a total funding of Rp278 trillion ($23.2 billion), 10 percent of which will be covered by the state budget.

The seminar was attended by Southeast Sulawesi Governor Nur Alam, communication expert of the Padjajaran University Prof. Dr Engkus Kuswarno, and Head of the Communication Science Association Dr Heri Budianto.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...rp20-trillion-in-2017-for-high-speed-internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Investment realization reached Rp612.8 trillion in 2016*
Kamis, 26 Januari 2017 10:39 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Investment realization in Indonesia reached Rp612.8 trillion in 2016, surpassing the set target of Rp594.8 trillion. 
"The realization of investment from January to December 2016 reached Rp612.8 trillion, increasing by 12.4 percent, as compared to Rp545.4 trillion in 2015," Azhar Lubis, the deputy for capital investment implementation control of the National Investment Board (BKPM), stated here on Wednesday.
Lubis explained that the realization of domestic investment was recorded at Rp216.2 trillion, up 20.5 percent, while foreign investment realization reached Rp396.6 trillion, or increased by 8.4 percent.
In the fourth quarter of 2016 or from October to December 2016, investment realization totaled Rp159.4 trillion, increasing by 9.6 percent compared to the same period in 2015.
The realization of domestic investment during the period reached Rp58.1 trillion, up 25.8 percent, while foreign investment was recorded at Rp101.3 trillion, growing by 2.1 percent. 
Some 434,466 workers were absorbed in the fourth quarter of 2016, while the annual figure had reached 1,392,380.
Thomas Lembong, the BKPM head, noted that as compared to 2015, the growth was significant, especially with regard to domestic investment. 
"Domestic investment grew two folds bigger than the foreign investment," he pointed out.
He said 2015 was a difficult year for domestic investors owing to various incidents that had dampened their confidence.
"There was the AirAsia incident, peatland fires, and also political problems. Thank God, however, based on our data, domestic sentiment continued to improve in 2016, causing quite a major leap," he noted.
Lembong stated that investors had begun welcoming the changes made by President Joko Widodo and Vice President Jusuf Kalla. 
"I feel that investor confidence is at the highest positive level. Hence, we must maintain it. We, as part of the cabinets economic team, will maintain the positive momentum as well as the reform efforts and investor confidence," he added.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

*Chinese investment to continue to increase: BKPM head*
Kamis, 26 Januari 2017 10:44 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias investment agency expressed its confidence here on Wednesday that the investment from China will continue to increase drastically in the future.
"I think the trend of Chinese investment will increase drastically in line with Chinese investment in Asia Pacific and even in the world," Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Chairman Thomas Lembong said .
Based on 2016 data, China is ranked third among five biggest investors in Indonesia, while Singapore is ranked first. The second place is taken by Japan, followed by Hong Kong in the fourth and the Netherlands in the fifth.
Chinas investment realization reached US $2.7 billion, while that of Singapore was recorded at $9.2 billion. Japans investment realization was recorded at $5.4 billion, Hong Kong at $2.2 billion and the Netherlands at $1.5 billion.
Lembong said that as one of the biggest economies in the Asia Pacific region, it was not surprising if China could invest in many countries. 
"Its status as the worlds main trade partner will certainly affect investment trends in the countries concerned," he stated.
"Hence, the upward trend of Chinese investment has not only happened in Indonesia but across the world," he added. 
Regarding the issue of foreign workers, especially from China, as well as anti-Chinese sentiment, he said that they have not brought negative impact on Indonesias investment and economy.
"It is still manageable, although it should not be taken lightly," he asserted.
BKPMs deputy for capital investment realization management Azhar Lubis explained that Chinese investment was mostly in the metal and mineral processing sector or smelter and electricity plants.
Hong Kong, on the other hand, has mostly invested in the property sector, accommodation and plantations.
"Realization of combined investment from China and Hong Kong has not as yet surpassed that of Japans, which is ranked second," he asserted.
According to records, realization of investment in Indonesia in 2016 reached Rp612.8 trillion, surpassing the target set at Rp594.8 trillion.
"It was an increase of 12.4 percent from Rp545.4 trillion in 2015," he remarked.(*)
Editor: Heru

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109127/chinese-investment-to-continue-to-increase-bkpm-head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia accounts for 58 percent of sustainable palm oil production*
Kamis, 26 Januari 2017 20:41 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia accounts for 58 percent of the worlds sustainable production of palm oil, the Roundtable on Sustainable Palm Oil (RSPO) said. 

"Indonesia contributes 58 percent to the worlds palm oil production with RSPO certificate," RSPO Indonesia Director Tiur Rumondang said here on Thursday.

The contribution is expected to increase in the coming years, Tiur said in a written statement.

She said currently, the worlds sustainable production of palm oil with RSPO certificate totaled 12.15 million tons or 17 percent of the worlds production of palm oil. 

However, consumption of sustainable production of palm oil in the country is small with low from domestic consumers, she noted. 

RSPO has also launched a program called "Youth Leader in Sustainability", which is a program to look for futures leaders expected to increase the consumers awareness backed up with increase in demand for sustainable palm oil based products. 

The program is launched in collaboration with WWF-Indonesia, The Body Shop and Sinar Meadow, to last from January until May, 2017 with a series of activities including roadshow to a number of universities, seminar and process of selection. 

Meanwhile, Conservation Director of WWF-Indonesia Arnold Sitompul warned about the alarming condition varieties of global biological resources including in Indonesia. 

One factor reducing the varieties of biological resources is unsustainable exploitation of natural resources such as in the expansion of palm oil industry, Arnold said. 

A new breakthrough is needed in promoting sustainable palm oil industry to ensure preservation of the varieties of biological resources, he said.

The countrys exports of crude palm oil (CPO) and its derivatives totaled 25.7 million tons in 2016 or down two percent from 26.2 million tons in 2015 on weather phenomenon El Nino toward the end of 2015. 

"By the end of 2015, the countrys production of oil palm fruits shrank as a result of widespread drought brought about by El Nino that year. Exports dropped 2 percent on shrinking production by up to 30 percent," Chief Executive of the Oil Palm Plantation Fund Management Body (BPDP) Bayu Krisnamurthi said here earlier this month.

Bayu said despite the decline in the export volume of CPO, palm oil kernel (PKO) and derivatives , the commodity export value in 2016 rose 8 percent to US$17.8 billion or around Rp240 trillion from US$16.5 billion in 2015. 

The increase in the export value followed a 41.4 percent surge on the average in the price of CPO in the global market in 2016 compared to US$535 per ton in June 2015, US$558 per tons in January 2016 and US$789 per ton in December 2016.

However, BPDP warned that exporters must not be carried away by the surge in price, which was considered too high as it could weaken competitiveness of the countrys commodity in world vegetable oil market. 

"We know the countrys palm oil is competing sharply with soybean oil in the world market. If the price of palm oil comes closer to the same level of the soybean oil price, the competitive edge of palm oil would fall," he said .

The RSPO certificate will have greater access for Indonesian CPO to international market especially Europe.

Indonesia is the worlds largest producer of CPO. (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

have a happy chinese lunar new year.... 

*Indonesia's thirst for oil sends Pertamina on global quest*
JAKARTA -- Pertamina, Indonesia's state-run oil company, is expanding its overseas footprint to help meet surging demand at home.

*Including domestic oil and gas projects, the company plans to boost investment by 40% from the actual 2016 figure, to $3.7 billion in 2017. Its foreign investments include projects in Russia and Iran.*

The idea is to invest aggressively abroad to offset a downtrend in domestic output and shore up overall volumes. This is vital as Indonesia's brisk economic growth drives up energy consumption; domestic production is no longer enough to satiate demand for oil products, including gasoline.
*
Last August, Pertamina agreed to work with National Iranian Oil in studying development of two oil fields in the Middle Eastern country. And in October, the Indonesian company signed a deal with Moscow-based Rosneft to participate in oil development in Russia.*







*Pertamina also plans to launch development projects in Tanzania and Algeria. It hopes to raise its overall daily oil and gas production volume by 6% on the year to about 690,000 barrels of oil equivalent in 2017. An executive said output stands to rise both in Indonesia and abroad. The foreign boost will also be the main driver of overall growth.*

The company also holds oil and gas concessions in neighboring countries, including Malaysia and Vietnam, as well as farther afield in Libya, Sudan and Qatar. It plans to continue investing in Africa and Asia to help stabilize supplies.

*Back home, Pertamina intends to expand its oil refinery operations with assistance from foreign companies. Plans include a joint project with Saudi Arabian Oil, better known as Saudi Aramco, Saudi Arabia's state oil company, to expand the Cilacap Refinery in central Java. In addition to this roughly $5 billion endeavor, scheduled for completion by 2021, Pertamina is also in talks with Saudi Aramco on expansions and equipment upgrades at two other domestic refineries.

Pertamina's arrangement with Rosneft also includes the construction of new refinery and petrochemical plant in Tuban, in eastern Java, through a joint venture.*

*Pertamina's revenue for the first nine months of 2016 came to $26.6 billion, down 17% on the year. The decline of oil prices spurred a fall in the government-controlled gasoline price.

On the other hand, its EBITDA -- earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization -- increased 75% to $6.2 billion. This has given the company room to pursue more overseas projects.*

.... more @ http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Com...or-oil-sends-Pertamina-on-global-quest?page=2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pertamina Now Controling Shareholder at France's Second Biggest Oil Company

_Pertamina International Exploration and Production, a subsidiary of Indonesia's state energy company Pertamina, announced another successful bid for more stake in French oil company Maurel and Prom, that increased its ownership at the Paris-based company from 24.53 percent to 64.46 percent. _






In a statement dated Jan. 26 published on Pertamina's website, starting Feb. 1 PIEP will control 125.9 million stocks and voting rights at Maurel and Prom, equivalent to a 64.46 percent holding stake and 63.35 percent of the voting rights at France's second biggest oil company.

"Our winning bid has been announced by the Autorité des Marchés Financiers (AMF) on Jan. 25," Pertamina said in the statement.

Pertamina's president director Dwi Soetjipto said the success of the bid should create a momentum for Pertamina to expand more aggressively overseas amid improving global crude oil prices.

Once Pertamina becomes Maurel and Prom's controlling shareholder — i.e., when it has increased its ownership by more than 51 percent — it can then further consolidate the French company's production with PIEP's own production.

"It will certainly improve Pertamina's own performance. In addition, ISC [Integrated Supply Chain] is currently also reviewing and preparing oil production which will not only increase Pertamina's production value, but also strengthen the supply to Indonesia," Dwi said.

ISC is Pertamina's new vehicle for buying oil, replacing the controversial Petral.

Pertamina's upstream production director Syamsu Alam said the company sees bright prospects in developing Maurel and Prom, which has up to 205 million barrels of oil equivalent among its oil and gas assets.

With assets spread across Europe, America, Africa and Asia, Pertamina now expects to catch up soon with other oil producers on a global scale.

Pertamina Vice President of Corporate Communication Wianda Pusponegoro said in the statement: "We expect maximum results for PIEP and Pertamina from the purchase of Maurel and Prom."

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/per...areholder-frances-second-biggest-oil-company/_


Indonesian Textile Producers Cheer US Withdrawal From TPP

_Indonesian textile and garment producers look forward to a level playing field in the the United States after President Donald Trump decided to withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership trade pact, a representative of the local textile business association said. _






The Southeast Asia nation now expects to export $4.8 billion worth of textiles and garments to the US this year, accounting for 39 percent of the archipelago's total textile and garment exports, according to the Indonesian Textile Association, or API.

Last year the US market accounted for only 36 percent of the country's textile and garment exports.

_"The US' decision to quit the Trans Pacific Partnership pact will benefit our textile industry. We can now compete at the same price point as the other textile exporters,"_ API Chairman Ade Sudrajat said early this week.

Neighboring countries such as Vietnam and Malaysia used to enjoy an import duty leeway for being a TPP member country, while Indonesian textile products are subjected to a 10 percent import duty when entering the US market, Ade said.

"President Trump's decision to withdraw from the TPP should work in our favor. We can now compete on a level playing field," he said.

_Signs for increase in US textile orders have already surfaced with local producers reporting more US buyers have inquired about products and pricing._ "In terms of enthusiasm, things are already a lot better than last year," Ade said.

US market picking up should also help counter the drawback Indonesian textile producers are experiencing in the European Union markets, Ade said.

There, Indonesia has to face stiff competition from Vietnam, which gets an import duty of 0 percent under EU's preferential treatment for its low and lower middle income partners.

Indonesia, as a member of the Group of 20, is no longer deemed as a middle income country and has to pay a 12.5 percent import duty, Ade said.

Indonesia and the EU are now negotiating on a bilateral trade agreement that will address this import duty issue. "We expect negotiations with the EU could be completed quite quickly," Ade said.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesian-textile-producers-cheer-us-withdrawal-tpp/_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan Stasiun Commuter Line CikarangWarga beraktivitas di Stasiun Commuter Line Cikarang yang tengah dibangun, di Kabupaten Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Minggu (29/1/2017). PT Kereta Api Indonesia menargetkan pengoperian stasiun kereta rel listrik Commuter Line bersamaan dengan pembangunan DDT (Double-Double Track) Manggarai hingga Cikarang pada awal 2018 . (ANTARA FOTO/Risky Andrianto)








Kendala Pembangunan Tol Bawen-SalatigaSejumlah pekerja menggarap pembangunan Tol Bawen-Salatiga di Bawen, Kabupaten Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (26/1/2017). Menurut PT Trans Marga Jateng (TMJ) selaku operator, pembangunan tol sepanjang 17,57 kilometer tersebut baru terealisasi 81,623 persen dari target 91,6 persen karena terkendala intensitas hujan tinggi. (ANTARA /Aditya Pradana Putra)







Kendala Pembangunan Tol Bawen-SalatigaSejumlah pekerja menggarap pembangunan Jembatan Tuntang di ruas Tol Bawen-Salatiga di Bawen, Kabupaten Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (26/1/2017). Menurut PT Trans Marga Jateng (TMJ) selaku operator, pembangunan tol sepanjang 17,57 kilometer tersebut baru terealisasi 81,623 persen dari target 91,6 persen karena terkendala intensitas hujan tinggi. (ANTARA/Aditya Pradana Putra)







Kendala Pembangunan Tol Bawen-SalatigaSejumlah pekerja menggarap pembangunan Jembatan Tuntang di ruas Tol Bawen-Salatiga di Bawen, Kabupaten Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (26/1/2017). Menurut PT Trans Marga Jateng (TMJ) selaku operator, pembangunan tol sepanjang 17,57 kilometer tersebut baru terealisasi 81,623 persen dari target 91,6 persen karena terkendala intensitas hujan tinggi. (ANTARA/Aditya Pradana Putra)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina, PLN sign contract to build Jawa-1 power plant*
Selasa, 31 Januari 2017 16:20 WIB | 329 Views




Geothermal power plant owned by Pertamina in Lahedong, Tompaso, Minahasa District, North Sulawesi. (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari) ()

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A consortium, led by PT Pertamina and PT PLN, has inked a power purchase agreement for the construction of a 1,760-megawatt (MW) gas-fuelled power plant (PLTGU) Jawa 1, with a total investment of US$1.8 billion.

"We laud PLN for its transparent and competitive bid and for the trust it has laid in the consortium that won the bid of the PLTGU Jawa 1 construction project. The project is a concrete evidence of synergy between Indonesias two major state enterprises," Pertamina President Director Dwi Soetjipto noted in a statement here, Tuesday. 

The agreement was signed by head of the consortium who is also president director of PT Jawa Satu Power Ginanjar and President Director of PT PLN Sofyan Basir.

State-run oil company PT Pertamina established a consortium with Japans Marubeni Corporation and Sojitz Corporation to construct the power plant under an independent power producer (IPP) scheme.

The PLTGU will be built in Cilamaya District of West Java and is expected to become the largest such plant in Southeast Asia.

Pertamina will build the PLTGU Jawa 1 in collaboration with 18 domestic and international partners, including those from Japan, Korea, the US, and Europe.

Soetjipto said, the PLTGU, which has been part of the governments electricity procurement program, the 35 thousand-MW project, will be built under an integrated concept of a floating storage and regasification unit, the first of its kind in Asia.

"This momentum would become Pertaminas cornerstone in starting the IPP business and will affirm its position and role in achieving its vision as a world-class energy company," he added. 

Reported by Kelik Dewanto

(S022/INE)

EDITED BY INE.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109176/pertamina-pln-sign-contract-to-build-jawa-1-power-plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia can be a force for regional stability as the US and China duel on the world economic stage*
*



*
Something amazing is occurring, but so unsettling are the times that few realise the gravity of the change.

Under its radical new leader, the United States is turning inwards. President Donald Trump used his inaugural address on January 20 to underline a key theme of his campaign: he would restore America to greatness by bringing back American jobs, borders, wealth and dreams.

China, however, is saying the opposite. President Xi Jinping (習近平), speaking at the World Economic Forum in Davos just a few days earlier, mounted a spirited defence of the open economic borders created and sustained by globalisation. Warning against throwing out the economic baby along with the bathwater of problems, he called on countries to adapt to and guide globalisation, cushion its problematic consequences, and deliver its benefits to all countries.

For Indonesia, the message is clear. Since history is turning that corner, and possibly making a U-turn, Indonesia has to choose between a possibly receding world order based on America’s economic activism, and an approaching Asia-centric order premised on China’s ascendancy.

Significantly, Indonesia’s choice will have a lasting impact on the economic courses charted by the countries of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

Indonesia is Asean’s largest country by geography, population and economy. If Asean’s centrality is crucial to the way in which the great powers – China, the United States, Japan, Russia and India – interact in Southeast Asia, then there is no Asean centrality without Indonesia’s centrality in Asean.

As the US and China prepare for confrontation over the economic fate, and ultimately perhaps the strategic destination, of the world, Indonesia will play a stabilising role in Southeast Asia.

There is another subversive aspect of the American presidency. Within the global economic order that he is trying to trump, the American leader has already made his mark in a key area: energy. The White House has announced that the Trump administration will embrace the shale oil and gas “revolution”, and achieve energy independence from Opec.

Indonesia is not a member of Opec and so is not overly concerned with relations between the oil-producers’ cartel and America. However, Trump’s quest for energy independence underlines his desire to increase America’s economic autonomy in global affairs. That autonomy would reduce its stake in the equilibrium of the international oil market on which depend the economic prospects of Asian powerhouses such as China and India.

Here, again, is a demonstration of the dissociation between global forces and American exceptionalism that Trump seeks to achieve. It is his prerogative, but other countries will seek to fill the vacuum that American retrenchment may create in Asia.

It falls on Indonesia to ensure that it is not sucked into a vacuum of others’ making. Of course, this does not mean that Southeast Asia’s lynchpin country will switch from the American camp to the Chinese camp. To start with, Indonesia’s free and independent foreign policy has precluded belonging to the American camp: the same imperative will prevent gravitation to the Chinese camp. However, Jakarta would hope that it does not have to choose between the democratic trajectory that has brought it so close to America, and the economic logic that is making China the default choice of many Southeast Asian nations.

Indonesia’s measured and balanced response will depend on the American project as Trump redefines it – and the Chinese project that is shaping up in response.
http://www.scmp.com/comment/insight...be-force-regional-stability-us-and-china-duel

*Indonesian Manufacturing Industry Improves, PMI Survey Reveals*
*



*
*Jakarta.* Indonesian manufacturers scaled up output in January due to a rebound in new orders, indicating that the health of the industry has improved after months of contraction, the Nikkei Indonesia Manufacturing purchasing managers' index survey revealed.

The PMI — a composite of manufacturing output, new orders, exports and employment measures to give a snapshot of manufacturing business conditions — increased to 50.4 in January, up from 49 in December.

"PMI data showed that the upturn was domestically driven as new export orders dipped again," Pollyanna De Lima, an economist at IHS Markit, said in a note on Wednesday (01/02).

A reading above 50 indicates a increase in overall manufacturing activity and, inversely, index of below 50 reflects decline.

The survey participants — which include over 300 industrial companies — said that increased marketing and client confidence resulted in a rise in orders despite a contraction in export orders from international clients for the fourth straight month.

Inventory of manufactured goods remained unchanged according to survey participants. However, pre-production inventory fell as new orders were obtained.

Participants postponed buying input materials due to a sharp increase in costs. The note underlined that average raw materials costs rose in January. Some companies compensated by passing the cost burden to clients, which resulted in an increase in retail prices.

Employment also slightly fell in January on the back of technological advancement in some factories and a constant outstanding business decreased for the thirty-second consecutive month.

"Looking ahead, the trend for trade will remain challenging given so much uncertainty in the global economy," De Lima said.

Still, the economist noted that Bank Indonesia's lower interest rates will be able to "fuel" consumer spending.

Overall, manufacturers' sentiment improved in January, the note said, with 82 percent of the survey participants expecting higher output in the year ahead.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesian-manufacturing-industry-regains-health-survey-reveals/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Palembang LRT train, under construction by PT.INKA





Surakarta railbus, manufactured by PT.INKA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

The BOROBUDUR
Borobudur, or Barabudur (Indonesian: _Candi Borobudur_) is a 9th-century Mahayana Buddhist temple in Magelang, Central Java, Indonesia, as well as the world's largest Buddhist temple,[1][2] and also one of the greatest Buddhist monuments in the world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borobudur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

THE PRAMBANAN

The temple compound, a UNESCO World Heritage Site, is the largest Hindu temple site in Indonesia, and one of the biggest in Southeast Asia. It is characterized by its tall and pointed architecture, typical of Hindu architecture, and by the towering 47-metre-high (154 ft) central building inside a large complex of individual temples.[2] Prambanan attracts many visitors from around the world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prambanan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

am not entirely sure where to put this. its more about foreign politics then economy...
what interest me to post it here is the series of events that was told are gonna be held nearly every months... i've been looking for news on that... any idea??

*Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi to visit Singapore as both countries mark ties

Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi will visit Singapore next Thursday and Friday to meet her counterpart, Dr Vivian Balakrishnan, kicking off a series of events to mark 50 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries.*

*Events will be held nearly every month in each country to "forge closer ties, from educational activities to recreational runs", said Indonesian Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir.*

He added that Ms Retno will pay a courtesy call on Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, as well as follow up with Dr Balakrishnan on bilateral agreements covering maritime and economic cooperation, which were raised when Indonesian President Joko Widodo met PM Lee during the Leaders' Retreat in Semarang, Central Java, last November.

*But top of the agenda for the visit would be discussions on a sea border treaty that Indonesia signed with Singapore in 2014 and which was ratified by the Indonesian Parliament last December, as well as cooperation in counter-terrorism, according to Mr Arrmanatha.

The pact covers a 9.45km border in the eastern part of the Strait of Singapore between Changi and Batam. It indicates areas belonging to the two sides - critical for upholding sovereignty and enforcing the law.

Mr Arrmanatha said: "We still have some outstanding border delimitation issues which we will try to intensify the negotiations on."*

*Discussions will also centre on intelligence- and information-sharing, as well as how the two countries can better deal with the potential rise of terrorism in the region.

The Singapore Armed Forces and the Indonesian military have been collaborating through exercises, professional exchanges and the attendance of courses.*

Ms Retno will also be delivering a public lecture at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies on how Mr Joko's administration deals with conflicts with other nations.

....
read more @ http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...ster-to-visit-spore-as-both-nations-mark-ties


on another news
*Biodiesel on high demand as Indonesia turns to cleaner fuel*

Viriya P. Singgih
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Sat, February 4, 2017 | 11:51 am
*Local palm oil producers predict the domestic use of biodiesel will increase by 30 percent to 40 percent in 2017 following the government’s decision to impose the 20 percent biodiesel blending ( B20 ) policy to non-subsidized diesel fuel starting late last year.*

“Domestic consumption for biodiesel will increase considering the wider implementation of the B20 policy,” said Indonesian Palm Oil Association (Gapki) official Muryanto Amin recently.

*Indonesia started implementing the B20 policy in early 2016 for the transportation and industry sectors, while power plant sectors were obliged to blend 30 percent of biodiesel ( B30 ) at the same time*.

*In November, the government began stipulating the implementation of the program to all gas stations in the country, including state-owned and private stations. Otherwise, each station would be charged Rp 6,000 (45 US cents) for each liter of non-blended diesel fuel sold.*

As a result, Indonesia was able to consume 2.7 million kiloliters of biodiesel domestically throughout the year, 91 percent of which was blended with subsidized diesel fuel and the rest blended with non-subsidized fuel. The figure fell slightly from the original target of 2.9 million kiloliters.

This year, the government aims to increase the biodiesel consumption target to 4.6 million kiloliters with 2.5 million kiloliters of which are expected to be blended to make subsidized diesel fuel and 2.1 million kiloliters for the non-subsidized fuel.

Biofuel Producers Association (Aprobi) has even predicted that the domestic use of biodiesel could reach a maximum of 6 million kiloliters this year, about a fifth of total anticipated diesel fuel consumption.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian Oil Palm Estate Fund (BPDP-KS) has allocated Rp 9.6 trillion to further support the implementation of the B20 policy. The figure could fall slightly from last year’s allocation of Rp 10.6 trillion as the average crude oil and crude palm oil (CPO) prices are expected to stand at around $50 to $60 dollar per barrel and $650 to $750 per ton, respectively, this year.

read more @ http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...emand-as-indonesia-turns-to-cleaner-fuel.html

biofuel FTW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's inflation rate to reach 4.5 percent in 2017*
Sabtu, 4 Februari 2017 16:59 WIB - 0 Views






Scenery of Jakarta from above. Indonesian business society predicted economy growth in 2017 between 5.0-5.2 percent. (ANTARA FOTO/Fakhri Hermansyah)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has forecast that the inflation rate in Indonesia could reach 4.5 percent this year owing to an electricity subsidy cut and recovery in commodity prices.

In a statement quoted by Antara here on Saturday, the IMF concluded that despite a hike in inflation, other economic indicators in Indonesia showed an improvement, driven by a combination of prudent macroeconomic policies and sustainable structural reforms.

"The near-term outlook is still good. The economy is expected to grow moderately at 5.1 percent in 2017, while the rate of inflation will increase to around 4.5 percent by the end of 2017," it said.

Indonesias economic growth in 2017 would be supported by a stage-wise increase in private investment following improving commodity prices and a low interest rate and a recovery in overseas demand for goods due to improvements in global trade conditions.

IMF has forecast that Indonesia's current account, which is another economic indicator that records the transactions of goods and services between Indonesian and foreign citizens, will suffer a deficit of two percent of the gross domestic product, which is still within a tolerable range set by the Indonesian authorities.

In the statement, IMF concluded that Indonesia was able to manage macroeconomic stability and adjust to the latest global economic dynamics.

"Prudent policies and structural reforms have contributed in the midst of the global economic slowdown. Indonesias economy slowed down a bit, but it remains strong," IMF said.

On a separate occasion, economist from the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (INDEF) Bhima Yudhistira remarked that inflation pressure this year would come from administered prices.

He pointed out that significant inflation pressure could soon arise from the increasing global crude oil prices that could lead to a hike in the domestic fuel oil prices.

"Fuel oil price hike can be very sensitive to inflation. In the first semester of 2017, the pressure to increase the price of fuel oils was quite strong," he noted.

INDEF has forecast that the inflation this year will be between four and 4.25 percent. "Our prediction has not yet been as extreme as that of IMF, which is up to 4.5 percent," he stated.

Senior economist from PT Bank Mandiri Tbk, Andry Asmoro, earlier said Bank Mandiri's economic team had forecast that inflation this year will be at around 4.2 percent, although the inflation hike in January has been above expectation.

Asmoro, however, claimed that inflation could jump higher if the government and Bank Indonesia were late in anticipating pressures from volatile food prices to compensate for the increasing administered prices.

Bank Indonesia Governor, Agus Martowadojo, noted in his statement that the central bank will continue to maintain stability of the countrys economic and financial systems by optimizing domestic economic recovery in the midst of uncertainty in the global financial market.

"Bank Indonesia hails the result of the assessment conducted by the IMF on Indonesia's economy in 2016 in which it lauded the country's success in maintaining its macroeconomic stability and adjusting to external changes," he added. 
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Bank Indonesia improves MSME` access to financial services*
Sabtu, 4 Februari 2017 06:19 WIB | 876 Views




Bank Indonesia (BI). (ANTARA)

Manado (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia plans to increase local micro, small and medium enterprises access to the financial services industry.

"One of the efforts aimed at encouraging the development of MSMEs is to increase their capacity, and improve their access to financial services," Head of BI Office in North Sulawesi Province, Soekowardojo, said here on Friday.

If MSMEs have access to financial services, they will continue to grow, he stressed.

"In principle, financial services are inseparable from the business world. However, (banks) must exercise caution in channeling credits," he underlined.

He assured that he will always encourage banks to increase the amount of loans channeled to the real sector.

In addition, the central bank will also help MSMEs find regional and international markets, minimize information disparities and increase coordination and cooperation with stakeholders, he observed.

"As we all know, MSME is one of the sectors that can encourage the national economy. In total, MSMEs make up 99.9 percent of the total business units. They contribute up to 57 percent of the gross domestic product," he explained.

The MSMEs can also become a highly competitive sector that can even resist foreign and domestic upheavals, he pointed out.

The MSMEs also play a bigger role in creating jobs, and currently account for 97.2 percent of the total jobs.
_
(Reported by Nancy Lynda Tigauw/INE/KR-BSR/B003)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

RAJA AMPAT

Located off the northwest tip of Bird's Head Peninsula on the island of New Guinea, in Indonesia's West Papua province, *Raja Ampat*, or the _Four Kings_, is an archipelago comprising over 1,500 small islands, cays, and shoals surrounding the four main islands of Misool, Salawati, Batanta, and Waigeo, and the smaller island of Kofiau. The Raja Ampat archipelago is the part of Coral Triangle which contains the richest marine biodiversity on earth.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raja_Ampat_Islands

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

*KOMODO ISLAND*

*Komodo* is one of the 17,508 islands that compose the Republic of Indonesia. The island is particularly notable as the habitat of the Komodo dragon, the largest lizard on Earth, which is named after the island. Komodo Island has a surface area of 390 square kilometres and a human population of over two thousand.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_(island)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

*INKA to Manufacture Trains for Export to Bangladesh, Sri Lanka*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- State-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) is preparing to manufacture 340 trains to be exported to Bangladesh and Sri Lanka this year.

"We are processing the manufacturing process. All the requirements have been completed. We’re going to import 250 trains to Bangladesh and 90 trains to Sri Lanka," said INKA President Director Agus Purnomo to reporters on Saturday.

According Agus, *the contract worth of the manufacturing reaches US$200 million.* It is estimated that certainty of import to Bangladesh will be decided around March or April, while certainty for imports to Sri Lanka is expected to be determined by the end of this month.

Last year, *PT INKA exported 150 trains worth US$72 million to Bangladesh.*

*"Besides, PT INKA has also imported trains to Sri Lanka, Malaysia, Filipina, Thailand, Singapore, or even Australia,” he said.*

*LOUIS RIKA STEVANI | ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly revitalized Skouw Border Post (bordering Indonesia & PNG), will be inagurated and opened this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

*Google Doodle Honors Indonesian Writer and Patriot Pramoedya Ananta Toer*
*



*
Google marked what would have been the 92nd birthday of Indonesian patriot Pramoedya Ananta Toer on Monday with a doodle depicting the long-incarcerated novelist hard at work at his typewriter.

Commonly known as 'Pramoedya', or just 'Pram,' the writer held a mirror to both Japanese and Dutch colonialism, Google writes. But his life, as well as his art, became a symbol of Indonesia's unbowed spirit.

A stenographer turned journalist who inherited political activism from his father, Pram was jailed by the Dutch for two years in 1947 for being "anti-colonial." While behind bars he penned his first novel, _The Fugitive_.

Pram was imprisoned again in 1969, this time by the ascendant Suharto regime for his alleged links to the communist party. While a prisoner on the island of Buru, he wrote his most famous work: the four-volume _Buru Quartet_. The _Buru Quartet_—about a Javanese boy named Minke in the last years of Dutch colonialism—began life as a tale Pram, initially denied paper and pens, would tell to his fellow prisoners. The makeshift scraps of paper it eventually came to be written on had to be smuggled out of jail by Pram's friend, a German priest.

Pram, who died in 2006 at the age of 81, never stopped struggling for the betterment of his country. "I am half blind and almost totally deaf, but I won't stop being angry because not many people are outraged enough at the state of Indonesia," he told AP two years earlier.
http://time.com/4660664/google-doodle-pramoedya-ananta-toer-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

TORAJA

The *Toraja* are an ethnic group indigenous to a mountainous region of South Sulawesi, Indonesia. Their population is approximately 1,100,000, of whom 450,000 live in the regency of Tana Toraja ("Land of Toraja").

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toraja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Shipyard Industries
250 shipyards in Indonesia, 110 shipyards were on the island of Batam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Australia will be lucky to qualify for the 'G30' by 2050*




Australia's relative importance in the global economy is set to dwindle rapidly over the next three decades, according to a global ranking by PwC that drives home the need for renewed focus on trade with all of Asia, not just China.

The global consultancy company predicts that, as early as 2030 – just 13 years from now – Asia will be home to about half of global gross domestic product, while the traditional Group of Seven powerhouse economies will have fallen to just more than 20 per cent.

At the same time, a combination of slower economic growth, smaller populations and weak productivity will have Australia overtaken by countries such as Thailand, the Philippines and Bangladesh.

Australia will drop from 19th place to 28th by mid-century.




The collapse in ranking will have major implications for both Australia's citizens and its prestige and influence on global decision making.

For instance, such a ranking will, by definition, eliminate its claim to sit on the Group of 20 nations.

"Lower growth puts pressure on our standard of living," said PwC Australia chief economist Jeremy Thorpe, who predicted average annual growth of 2.3 per cent in coming decades, materially lower than the past.

"To address this, and be globally competitive, Australia must remain an attractive place to do business, have a tax system that isn't out of step with the rest of the world, and prioritise more focused investment to lift our education and skills performances.

*Potential under appreciated*

"To succeed, Australia needs to focus on engaging effectively with the emerging Asian economies."

Despite years of growing success, for exporters and policymakers, the potential of the Asia region is still under appreciated, Mr Thorpe suggests.

PwC predicts that, by 2050, China's economy will be 30 per cent larger than the next second ranked country, which will be India. The world's fourth largest economy will be Indonesia. Other countries expected to advance dramatically are Turkey (from 14th to 11th), Mexico (from 11th to 7th), and Nigeria (22nd to 14th).

The fast growing economies – those in the emerging and developing categories – will expand at an average rate of about 35 per cent over the next 34 years.

The United States will drop from 2nd place to 3rd place, Japan will fall from 4th to 8th, Germany from 5th to 9th, to be replaced in the top seven countries by Brazil, Russia and Mexico.

The advanced G7 nations of Canada, France, Germany, Italy, Japan, Britain and the US will languish at an average of 1.6 per cent.

"By 2030 the nine largest Asian economies will comprise more than 50 per cent of the GDP of the largest 32 countries," Mr Thorpe said.

"Emerging countries will create many opportunities for businesses as these countries progress into new industries, engage more with world markets and their populations get wealthier."

*Expanding economies*
Mr Thorpe said the key point was to "lift our eyes beyond China" to rapidly expanding economies such as India, Indonesia, the Philippines, Vietnam and Thailand.

"That's where the bulk of economic growth will be in the next 30 years."

PwC's report estimates that Europe's total share of world GDP may be down to less than 10 per cent by 2050, smaller than India.

The report is based on an assumption that the global economy avoids a retreat into protectionism and "no major global civilisation-threatening catastrophes".

The rankings are based on purchasing power parity estimates, and show that, while advanced economies will still have higher average incomes, the rest of the world will be closing that gap by 2050.
http://www.afr.com/news/economy/aus...o-qualify-for-the-g30-by-2050-20170206-gu6elq


Taken straightly from the source, projected economy size of ASEAN countries by 2050 plus South Korea as comparison







http://www.pwc.com/gx/en/issues/economy/the-world-in-2050.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

*Russian Company to Build Railway in Kalimantan: Minister






TEMPO.CO*, *Palangka Raya* - Indonesian Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi stated that a Russian-based company had declared their readiness in constructing a railroad track from East Kalimantan Province to Central Kalimantan.

*The company, according to Budi, was actually ready to conduct groundbreaking but was postponed since they are awaiting the confirmation and approval from the Russian embassy. *

*“The railroad was intended to transport coal. It would be too expensive to transport people. But once the railroad tracks exist, then it can be used for mass people transport,” he said Sunday, February 5, 2017. *Meanwhile, when asked upon the construction of the Puruk Cahu railroad track project from Bangkuang to Batanjung at the Central Kalimantan Province, the Transportation Minister was not too keen on providing any comments; *he only highlighted the project’s slow progress. Minister Budi revealed that the company responsible for the construction, China Railway Group Limited, has yet to meet him.*

*“I will not cancel the construction of the railroad track that is being built by the China Railway Group Limited,” he said.*

Budi denies the rumors suggesting that he is suspending the construction of the 425-kilometer railway. The minister even stated that the project had been included in the national strategic plan.

*According to Budi, it is the China Railway Group Limited themselves that have not shown their commitment to accelerating the construction of the project. *

*ANTARA

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

4000+ km transpapua near completion




Red line - existing roads
Blue line - contructed by central gov
Yellow line - contructed by army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*RI`s forex reserves up US$500 million in Jan*
Selasa, 7 Februari 2017 21:44 WIB | 824 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias foreign exchange reserves in the year ended on January 31, 2016, rose US$500 million to $116.9 billion from $116.4 billion a month earlier, Bank Indonesia (BI) said.

The foreign exchange reserve hike was fueled by export tax, foreign exchange earnings from oil and gas exports, and proceeds from the auction of Bank Indonesia Securities (SBBI), BI Executive Director of Communication Department Tirta Segara said in a written statement released on Tuesday.

The foreign exchange reserves would able to support the countrys resistance to global effect and maintain the Indonesian economic growth, he said.

He added that the foreign exchange reserves were enough to finance 8.7 months of imports, or 8.4 months of imports and foreign debt repayments.

"The foreign exchange reserves are above the international adequacy threshold of three months of imports," he noted.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> *RI`s forex reserves up US$500 million in Jan*
> Selasa, 7 Februari 2017 21:44 WIB | 824 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias foreign exchange reserves in the year ended on January 31, 2016, rose US$500 million to $116.9 billion from $116.4 billion a month earlier, Bank Indonesia (BI) said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

West Sumatra

is a province of Indonesia. It lies on the west coast of the island of Sumatra. The latest official estimate for January 2014 shows a population of 5,098,790. West Sumatra is sub-divided into 12 regencies and seven cities. It has relatively more cities than other provinces in Indonesia, except Java province.[2] Its capital is Padang. The history of West Sumatra is related to the history of the Minangkabau people. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Sumatra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acelaw

*Indonesia in Race to Meet Demand for Satellites*
source
Quote:
Indonesia is deploying more satellites in orbit in anticipation of growing demand for connectivity and to reduce dependency on foreign operators.

*Telekomunikasi Indonesia, the country's largest telecom operator, has scheduled the launch of its Telkom 3S satellite next Wednesday (15/02), to replace its first-generation satellite that will be decommissioned this year.

Private satellite communication company Pasifik Satelit Nusantara (PSN) plans to launch its PSN-6 satellite in the next few months. Another Telkom satellite, Telkom 4, is in the pipeline to be launched next year.*

*"Demand for satellite communication here will continue to grow, based on the fact that Indonesia is a vast archipelago of 17,000 islands with a population of 252 million people, an increasing number of which are mobile phone, satellite TV, or consumer broadband users," said Jonathan Hung, president of the Singapore Space and Technology Association (SSTA), a non-government organization that promotes space programs.

Indonesia currently has more satellite operators than any other country in Southeast Asia. They are Telkom, PSN, Media Citra Indostar, Indosat Ooreedoo and lender Bank Rakyat Indonesia.

But it still needs 100 satellite transponders to meet its telecommunication demands, forcing the country to rely on service from foreign satellite operators, the Indonesia Telecommunication Society (Mastel) said. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*Moody's Upgrades Indonesia Outlook to Positive as Finances Improve*
*




Jakarta.* Moody's Investors Service upgraded its credit outlook on Indonesia to "positive" from "stable", praising its progress on reforms and its efforts to keep finances under control despite falling prices for its main commodity exports.

Moody's upgrade late on Wednesday (08/02) follows a similar move by Fitch in December, and comes at a welcome time for Indonesia's policymakers as they seek to attract and retain more foreign investment as emerging market assets globally come under stress.

Indonesia's rupiah currency and its main stock index edged up in early trade on Thursday.

Outlook upgrades typically mean a country is closer to a ratings upgrade, which would allow it to sell government bonds at lower rates and attract more foreign investors.

"The positive outlooks from Moody's and Fitch suggest Indonesia's sovereign credit rating is on an uptrend. We expect the factors cited by Moody's...to continue and ultimately translate into a ratings upgrade," economists at Nomura said in a note.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/moodys-upgrades-indonesia-outlook-positive-finances-improve/

*Japanese lenders ink Indonesian geothermal deal



*
Lenders led by Japanese financiers have extended US$440mn to a geothermal power project in Indonesia.

The co-financing was led by the Japan Bank for International Co-operation (JBIC), which has contributed US$198mn from its own book. The Asian Development Bank (ADB) then led a syndicate of commercial banks on the rest of the financing.

The syndicate was composed of BTMU, Mizuho and SMBC, with the commercial portion of the debt being covered by Nippon Export and Investment Insurance (Nexi), a Japanese government-owned agency.

The finance will fund the Muara Laboh geothermal power project, being built by Supreme Energy Muara Laboh (SEML), an Indonesian subsidiary of Engie, the French power company. The project is in the South Solok area of West Sumatra. It will eventually have a generating capacity of 80MW, which will be sold to the state-owned power utility PT PLN over a 30-year period.

SEML will be joined in a consortium by Japanese industrial giant Sumitomo Corporation on the construction of the project, which explains the involvement of Japan’s export credit agency (ECA), JBIC.

Muara Laboh will power 120,000 homes in Indonesia, the world’s highest-populated Muslim nation and Southeast Asia’s largest economy. The power will be emissions-free and is a key part of the Indonesian government’s drive to reduce carbon emissions by 29% by 2030.

Indonesia has some of the world’s largest geothermal energy potential, and the government has been actively promoting the sector’s development since introducing a new law in 2014 that allows international companies to access the resources.
http://www.gtreview.com/news/asia/japanese-lenders-ink-indonesian-geothermal-deal/

*Taiwan eyes closer cooperation with Indonesia*
*



*
TAIPEI (Taiwan News) - With the “New Southbound Policy” entering into full force and effect, Taiwan is seeking to forge closer bilateral ties with Indonesia, a nation that has enjoyed a robust economic growth in recent years.

Indonesia, Southeast Asia’s largest economy, is also the world’s largest Muslim-majority nation.

Taiwan’s Ministry of Economic Affairs (MOEA) has included the Southeast Asian nation in the first phase of the policy, along with the Philippines, India, Thailand, Malaysia, and Vietnam. 

According to the international professional services firm PwC’s latest report published on Wednesday, Indonesia is projected to be the world’s fourth largest economy by 2050.

“By 2050, emerging economies such as Mexico and Indonesia are likely to be larger than the UK and France, while Pakistan and Egypt could overtake Italy and Canada,” the report said.

Indonesia is also Taiwan’s 12th largest partner, with over 1,700 Taiwanese companies investing in the country.

Robert James Bintaryo, representative of the Indonesian Economic and Trade Office (IETO) in Taipei, said that Indonesian President Joko Widodo has focused heavily on developing the nation’s infrastructure, especially the construction of highways, ports, railways, and electricity, a field of which he has encouraged foreign investment. 
http://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3090161

*Indonesia, South Africa talk to boost trade*
*



*
Indonesia and South Africa are strengthening their economic cooperation, Indonesia’s top diplomat has revealed, as a delegation of state officials and businesses seeks to bolster the country’s presence on the African continent.

Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi was in Cape Town on Monday for bilateral talks with her South African counterpart. She encouraged state-owned firms in her entourage to seize the available trade and investment opportunities in South Africa.

She said an agreement was struck with South Africa’s International Relations and Cooperation Minister Maite Nkoana-Mashabane to finalize a plan of action for both countries’ 2017–2021 Strategic Partnership, which would act as the basis of future economic cooperation.

Afterwards, Retno spoke to a South African-Indonesian business forum, inviting local businesses from the energy, shipping, and strategic industry sectors, as well as travel agents and importers of furniture and foodstuffs, to “trade, invest in and tour” Indonesia.

“Indonesian and South African businesses must take advantage of [our] very good political relations to realize mutually beneficial trade and investment opportunities,” she told participants.

The forum was also attended by representatives of state-owned strategic industry firms including aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia, weapons maker PT Pindad and shipbuilder PT PAL.

Daniel Tumpal Simandjuntak, the Foreign Ministry’s director for African affairs, revealed that PT Pindad had offered to South African businessmen its signature Anoa 6x6 armored personnel vehicle, while PT PAL advertised its KCR-60 fast missile ships.

One of the results of the forum includes a plan to import 18 containers worth of consumer goods from Indonesia, as well as an assessment of plans to build an instant noodle production facility in South Africa.

The meeting with Nkoana-Mashabane also produced a number of new initiatives, including a free-visa agreement for service and diplomatic passport holders, an agreement on diplomat training and other engagements in the marine and fisheries sector.

Whilst in Cape Town, Retno also paid a courtesy call to President Zuma to personally convey an invitation to participate in the upcoming Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) Leaders’ Summit in Jakarta next month.

South Africa and Indonesia are both founding members of IORA, which comprises 21 coastal states that border the Indian Ocean. Indonesia served as vice chair of IORA from 2013 to 2015 and is now the current chair.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/08/indonesia-south-africa-talk-to-boost-trade.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*PT Timah to export 30 thousand tons of tin*
Kamis, 9 Februari 2017 23:16 WIB - 0 Views

Pangkalpinang (ANTARA News) - Publicly listed state-owned tin mining firm PT Timah has outlined a target to export 30 thousand metric tons of the processed metal in 2017.

"We are optimistic of being able to achieve the target, as the national and global economic and political conditions have not had a significant impact on tin exports," PT Timah Corporate Secretary Sutrisno Tatetdagad stated here on Thursday.

He said the volume of its tin exports had declined in 2016, as there was an adjustment following the issuance of Trade Ministerial Regulation No. 33 of 2015. 

The volume of its tin exports in 2016 was recorded at 21 thousand metric tons, down as compared to 30 thousand metric tons in 2015.

"Currently, the price of tin in the world market is US$19 thousand per metric ton or higher than that in the previous year," he pointed out.

Tatetdagad stated that exports in 2016 were relatively under control, as exports of the metal were tightened following the issuance of Trade Ministerial Regulation No. 33 of 2015 that necessitated companies to have Clear and Clean Certificates, obtain a pure tin ingot Registered Exporter Permit, and sell at the Indonesian Derivatives and Commodities Bourse. 

Since the imposition of the trade ministers regulation, the volume of Indonesian tin exports ranged between 60 thousand and 65 thousand metric tons.

He remarked that in a bid to maintain stability in tin prices in the global market, PT Timah had been consistent in supporting the governments policy through the imposition of Trade Ministers Regulation No. 33 of 2015 to reduce the volume of metal exports to the global market.

"We will consistently gauge the global demand, so that the price of tin in the world market will remain stable," he added.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*Borobudur Vessel Expedition, from Relief to Reality *

Taking 4 months and 6 days, Deale’s intention to build a replica of the vessel was finally realized. Twenty-six carpenters made a vessel named Samudraraksa from several best woods namely teakwood, ironwood, _bungur_, _bintangur_, and _kalimpapa_. They only used ropes and natural glues to connect the vessel’s parts, since Deale wanted to build a vessel identical with the one in ancient time. The ship was built using the traditional building techniques with no nails or iron. 

The vessel with 18.29-meter length, 4.25-meter width, and 2.25-meter height was ready for a voyage to prove its toughness in exploring oceans from 12,210 miles. By only using oars and sails, the 30-gross tonnage (GT) vessel with 15-people capacity sailed on August 15th 2003 from Ancol, North Jakarta passing Cinnamon Route namely Indonesia, Maldives, Madagascar, Cape Town, and Ghana.

The Borobudur Ship Expedition successfully completed the main objectives of the proj- ect, and the performance characteristics of the ship under sail proved its capability for sailing around the Cape of Good Hope to West Africa, providing evidence that it would have been possible for such voyagers to reach West Africa. Hopefully the expedition has made a small contribution to the greater interest in, and understanding of, the relationships that took place across the Indian Ocean over one thousand years ago. 





















The Ship at the museum near Borobudur temple




The Route of expedition west Indonesia to west africa




8th century relief at Borobudur Temple

JAKARTA, 15 September 2003 — Somewhere out on the Indian Ocean, between the Cocos and Seychelles islands, an odd-looking outrigger vessel is retracing the ancient “cinnamon route” from Indonesia to East Africa, first navigated by Indonesian seafarers more than a millennium ago.

The Borobudur Ship — a 25 meter-long wooden ship modeled after wall reliefs found on the 8th century Borobudur temple in Central Java - set sail on Aug. 15 from Ancol pier in Jakarta, catching the Southeast Asian trade winds for a 4,000 mile sail to Madagascar, an island situated about 250 miles off East Africa.

Indonesia, formerly known as the “Spice Islands” for its nutmeg, cloves, cinnamon and pepper that attracted first Portuguese and then Dutch and British merchants to the archipelago more than 500 years ago, has its own history of seafaring and even colonizing distant shores.

Madagascar was first colonized by people from Indonesia, India and Africa about 2,000 years ago.

Evidence that Indonesians, or Austronesians, were among Madagascar’s first settlers include DNA tests and the Malagasy language, which is closest to Ma’anyan, the language of Kalimantan, Indonesia. Madagascar is also rich in crops that are indigenous to Southeast Asia, such as rice and cloves.

But how Indonesians managed to make a 4,000-mile journey to Madagascar long before European ships had rounded the Cape of Good Hope remains shrouded in mystery. However, there are clues.

“The Roman scholar Pliny (the Younger) said that cinnamon came in vast rafts across the perilous seas to the shores of East Africa, and was traded up through Ethiopia and through the marshes to the Mediterranean and Rome,” said Beale.

“At the beginning they were just rafts, but later they may have improved their shipping, and the Borobudur type of ship would have been one of the more sophisticated models toward the end of the period,” he speculated.

After reaching Madagascar, hopefully sometime in October, the Borobudur ship expedition intends to sail round the Cape of Good Hope, just to show it was possible in such a vessel even if it never happened.

“This is a voyage of celebration of the achievements of the Indonesians,” said Beale. “We’re not particularly trying to prove anything new.”

http://www.arabnews.com/node/237368
http://www.swahiliweb.net/ziff_journal_3_files/ziff2006-04.pdf
https://maritimenews.id/borobudur-vessel-expedition-from-relief-to-reality/
http://voices.nationalgeographic.co...r-temple-ship-bringing-a-memory-back-to-life/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borobudur_ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

i just find out... someone are making wiro sableng film ... 
prepare for some "craziness"

*Fox International Productions (FIP) is teaming up with Jakarta-based producer Lifelike Pictures to work on its first Indonesian film, 212 Warrior*

The companies aim to produce and circulate the movie locally and internationally.

*The co-production will be an adaptation of a best-selling martial arts book series, Wiro Sableng, with shooting scheduled for this year and the release for 2018. Written by Bastian Tito, the 185 books in the series revolve around the fictional character of Wiro Sableng, a renowned martial arts hero in Indonesia. *

For the movie, Vino G. Bastian, the son of the late Bastion Tito, will be cast as Wiro Sableng. Other actors include Marsha Timothy and Sherina Munaf.

The producer of the film is Sheila Timothy, with the executive producer and director being Michael Werner and Angga D Sasongko respectively. Yayan Ruhiyan, choreographer of _The Raid_, is also said to be contributing. Screenplay writers include Sheila Timothy herself, Tumpal Tampubolon and Seno Gumira Ajidarma.
*
“Combining our understanding of the Indonesian market and audience preferences with FIP’s expertise, ‘212 Warrior’ will satisfy the demand of Indonesian audiences for a good quality film. [FIP president] Tomas Jegeus, Michael Werner and I agreed to make the ‘212 Warrior’ as a great commercial movie. We look forward to expanding collaboration to the series,” Timothy said, as quoted in Variety. *

FIP aims has already made inroads in Asia prior to _Wiro Sableng,_ contributing to the making of the Korean films “The Yellow Sea” and “The Wailing”. On the other hand, Lifelike Pictures partook in the famous productions of Joko _Anwar’s Pintu Terlarang_ (The Forbidden Door) and _Modus_ _Anomali_, as well as Adriyanto Dewo’s _Tabula Rasa_. (nik/asw)
original article @ http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/...ctional-hero-wiro-sableng-goes-hollywood.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

*Oil Output Exceeds Target





TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Special Unit for Upstream Oil and Natural Gas Business Activities (SKK Migas) noted that *average oil output from January 1 to February 4 stood at 825,000 barrel per day*.

The figure exceeded oil lifting target set in the 2017 state budget (APBN) of 815,000 barrel per day. SKK Migas, however, declined to reveal the overall lifting figure at the start of the year. “We are confident of exceeding oil and gas production target for 2017,” SKK Migas spokesman Taslim Z. Yunus said via a text message yesterday.

*Gas output at the start of the year reached 7.8 million standard cubic feet per day or 1,398,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day. The figure exceeded lifting target set in the 2017 state budget of 1,275,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day. SKK Migas reported that as of late January there had been 223 development activities of development wells. Moreover, workover in 15 wells had been carried out, or around 5 percent of this year target of 907 wells. *Meanwhile well service activities had been carried out in 1,257 wells of 57,512 planned for 2017.

According to Taslim, development drilling and well service activities need to be carried out according to plan. Otherwise, oil production decline could reach 16.2 percent. “SKK Migas and KKS [Cooperation Contract Contractors] must work together to maximize the activities and minimize unplanned shutdown,” Taslim said.

*ROBBY IRFANY*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Govt targets US$20 billion revenue from tourism sector*
Jumat, 10 Februari 2017 10:33 WIB - 0 Views

Ambon (ANTARA News) - The government has targeted the revenue from the tourism sector to reach US$20 billion by 2019, the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan said here on Thursday.

"For the development of Indonesias tourism sector in the future, we have targeted the number of tourists visiting the country to reach 20 million, of which 10 million tourists would come from China," Luhut stated.

Chinese tourists on an average spent $2,385 on each trip, higher than Americans, he said.

The minister noted that Indonesia has a huge potential in tourism sector, including Maluku province with its remarkable underwater views, coral reefs and ornamental fish, as well as cultural and historical sites.

However, such potential would require adequate development in infrastructure and human resources.

Luhut remarked that the central and regional administrations should have an integrated development program. 

"We have developed the Patimban port in West Java worth $3 billion, and it would be functional by the third quarter of this year in cooperation with Japan. It is expected to have significant economic impact on Indonesia," he continued.

The government has prepared Rp387 trillion of fund for infrastructure development in five years, higher than the previous budget of Rp152 trillion.

"I have received a report from Waskita Karya that by 2019, it will finish more than 1.4 thousand kilometers of toll road," he asserted.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Indonesia to beat Germany, Japan, UK in 2050 as the world 4th rank *Price-Waterhouse-Cooper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia plans to export rice*
Kamis, 9 Februari 2017 23:01 WIB - 0 Views

Medan, N Sumatra (ANTARA News) - Indonesia plans to export rice, after national production reached 79.17 million tons in 2016, which is above the target set at 72 million tons.

"We already have a rice surplus and so we plan to export it. We are still studying it, and destination countries are already available for export. We will inform about it later," agriculture minister Andi Amran Sulaiman said here on Thursday.

He said Indonesia has already exported organic rice to five countries, including Belgium.

"So, there will be exports of common rice. We have to just wait," he added

He noted that Indonesia actually gained Rp10 trillion in 2016 by not importing rice during the period.

He stated that with national production increasing to 79.17 million tons and selling price of unhulled rice at around Rp4 thousand per kilogram, farmers income could rise to Rp51.36 trillion.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Papua is the key actually, the vast land along with rich soil (especially near Baliem valley) will be a good choice to established many food/corps estates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

kaka404 said:


> am not entirely sure where to put this. its more about foreign politics then economy...
> what interest me to post it here is the series of events that was told are gonna be held nearly every months... i've been looking for news on that... any idea??
> 
> *Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi to visit Singapore as both countries mark ties
> 
> Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi will visit Singapore next Thursday and Friday to meet her counterpart, Dr Vivian Balakrishnan, kicking off a series of events to mark 50 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries.*
> 
> *Events will be held nearly every month in each country to "forge closer ties, from educational activities to recreational runs", said Indonesian Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir.*
> 
> He added that Ms Retno will pay a courtesy call on Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, as well as follow up with Dr Balakrishnan on bilateral agreements covering maritime and economic cooperation, which were raised when Indonesian President Joko Widodo met PM Lee during the Leaders' Retreat in Semarang, Central Java, last November.
> 
> *But top of the agenda for the visit would be discussions on a sea border treaty that Indonesia signed with Singapore in 2014 and which was ratified by the Indonesian Parliament last December, as well as cooperation in counter-terrorism, according to Mr Arrmanatha.
> 
> The pact covers a 9.45km border in the eastern part of the Strait of Singapore between Changi and Batam. It indicates areas belonging to the two sides - critical for upholding sovereignty and enforcing the law.
> 
> Mr Arrmanatha said: "We still have some outstanding border delimitation issues which we will try to intensify the negotiations on."*
> 
> *Discussions will also centre on intelligence- and information-sharing, as well as how the two countries can better deal with the potential rise of terrorism in the region.
> 
> The Singapore Armed Forces and the Indonesian military have been collaborating through exercises, professional exchanges and the attendance of courses.*
> 
> Ms Retno will also be delivering a public lecture at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies on how Mr Joko's administration deals with conflicts with other nations.
> 
> ....
> read more @ http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...ster-to-visit-spore-as-both-nations-mark-ties


the continuation of that story...

*Singapore and Indonesia agree on third maritime border treaty*
SINGAPORE: After 10 rounds of discussions over three years, Singapore and Indonesia have agreed on a third maritime border treaty.

The two countries’ foreign ministers on Friday (Feb 10) exchanged the Instruments of Ratification for the treaty which will soon be registered with the United Nations.

"This is also one of the fastest negotiations and ratification process that Indonesia has with other countries," said Indonesia’s Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi during her visit to Singapore.

The treaty delimits a 9.5-kilometre stretch of sea boundary in the eastern part of the Singapore Straits between Changi in Singapore and Indonesia's Batam Island. With the third treaty exchanged, the neighbours have now defined approximately 90 per cent of their sea boundary which stretches for a continuous 67.3 kilometres.

"This underscores the excellent relationship between the Republic of Indonesia and the Republic of Singapore,” said Singapore's Minister for Foreign Affairs Vivian Balakrishnan. “It shows that we have a functional good relationship and more importantly, it shows there's strategic trust. Without that, everything becomes more complicated."

SINGAPORE-INDONESIA GOLDEN JUBILEE

The conclusion of the third border treaty also kickstarted the Golden Jubilee celebrations of diplomatic ties between Singapore and Indonesia. Both foreign ministers said they welcomed the year-long series of activities and events that will be held in both countries.
read more @ http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...-on-third-maritime-border-treaty/3509196.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Old Video... Indonesian made train exported to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Buckle Up Jakartans, More Gridlock Coming Your Way Till 2025
*Jakarta.* Jakarta Smart City Head Setiaji on Thursday (09/02) implored Jakartans to bear severe congestion in the capital's main streets — mainly caused by construction work on new public transport system, including the underground Mass Rapid Transit metro network — for a while longer yet.

"We now have the MRT construction, as well as new overpasses and underpasses, on roads that are normally busy in any case. [Jakartans] are in for more suffering [on the road] until 2018," Setiaji said.

According to Setiaji, the torture might even continue until 2025, the year his department expects Jakarta's new intelligent transportation system (ITS) will be completed.

Setiaji said technology will play a huge role in overcoming the megalopolitan's traffic woes, especially "big data."

"What residents want is up-to-date information, and certainty. They want to be able to plan ahead and optimize the use of their time," Setiaji added.

Jakarta Smart City — part of the Jakarta administration with an office at City Hall — has partnered with Waze and Google Maps to keep Jakartans informed about the latest traffic detours caused by construction works and special events in the city, such as the Jakarta Marathon.

Big data and older technology such as CCTV monitoring will also help the city's authorities manage traffic better and more effectively. There may soon come a time when the ubiquitous traffic wardens are no longer seen in each intersection.

The department has also launched a new app called Trafi that can be used to check real-time movements, timetables and route maps of TransJakarta buses, commuter line trains and intercity buses.

The vice president of communications firm Alcatel-Lucent Enterprise Asia Pacific, Ernest Lee, said the pain Jakarta residents have to go through now will eventually give way to better traffic and a more humane Jakarta.

"With a tech-based integrated transportation system, living standards in Jakarta will improve massively," Lee said.

"Imagine if you can cut the time you now spend stuck in traffic by just an hour. Life would be so much less frustrating, and your whole lifestyle would change for the better," he added.

"Jakarta has made the right choice going for the smart city concept. It will definitely improve life quality for the residents. Other cities should follow its example," Lee said.

The Singaporean executive said his country has already benefited massively from ITS, which created wholesale lifestyle changes by discouraging the use of cars and encouraging Singaporeans to take the MRT and public buses instead.

Jakarta at the moment has no plan to limit the number of cars allowed in the city, though Setiaji said he is looking into limiting the use of cars.

"We want to introduce a 'park and ride' system, but we need to improve the existing public transport system first," he said.
http://jakartaglobe.id/news/buckle-jakartans-gridlock-coming-way-till-2025/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*BTN to launch micro housing loan by end of Feb*
Senin, 13 Februari 2017 22:12 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-run mortgage lender Bank Tabungan Negara (BTN) is expected to launch micro housing loan for lower income group by the end of Feb, its president director said.

"We will launch it around end of this Feb. It is a special loan for lower income group who do not have regular income," Maryono said at the Vice Presidential office here on Monday.

According to Maryono, the lower income group includes those with regular income and those without. The first group enjoys the governments housing finance liquidity (FLPP) and interest rate subsidy.

The group without regular earnings would be supported with micro housing loan to afford a house.

The bank would impose interest rate as low as 7-9 percent, he said.

Currently, some 6.3 million workers are categorized into lower income group, which include those who do not have regular earnings.

Public Works and Housing Minister Basoeki Hadimuljono said that housing provision for lower income group is targeted to reach 700 thousand houses in 2017, up from 516 thousand in 2016.

Basoeki added that the houses would be built at state properties, and access to the locations would also be improved to cut the transportation costs.

The minister added that micro housing loan would be given to workers with monthly earnings from Rp1.2 million to Rp2.6 million.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> *BTN to launch micro housing loan by end of Feb*
> Senin, 13 Februari 2017 22:12 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-run mortgage lender Bank Tabungan Negara (BTN) is expected to launch micro housing loan for lower income group by the end of Feb, its president director said.
> 
> "We will launch it around end of this Feb. It is a special loan for lower income group who do not have regular income," Maryono said at the Vice Presidential office here on Monday.
> 
> According to Maryono, the lower income group includes those with regular income and those without. The first group enjoys the governments housing finance liquidity (FLPP) and interest rate subsidy.
> 
> The group without regular earnings would be supported with micro housing loan to afford a house.
> 
> The bank would impose interest rate as low as 7-9 percent, he said.
> 
> Currently, some 6.3 million workers are categorized into lower income group, which include those who do not have regular earnings.
> 
> Public Works and Housing Minister Basoeki Hadimuljono said that housing provision for lower income group is targeted to reach 700 thousand houses in 2017, up from 516 thousand in 2016.
> 
> Basoeki added that the houses would be built at state properties, and access to the locations would also be improved to cut the transportation costs.
> 
> The minister added that micro housing loan would be given to workers with monthly earnings from Rp1.2 million to Rp2.6 million.(*)
> Editor: Heru
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017



Best news I've ever heard!!


----------



## Svantana

TELKOM 3S satelite preparation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

*Gov`t Targets to Export 100,000 Tons of Rice





*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - An Expert Staff to the Agriculture Ministry at the trade and international relations sector, Mat Syukur, stated that the government targets this year’s rice export to reach *100,000 tons.* 

This move is a part of the Ministry’s attempt in becoming the world's rice barn. “This year’s export should be at least 100,000 tons, coinciding with the [Agriculture] Minister’s request,” Syukur said on Tuesday, February 14, 2017. Syukur reassured the public that the Government’s goal would not affect the national rice stock. *Moreover, Indonesia is currently undergoing a rice surplus, which makes him optimistic that the rice export goal will not disturb domestic demands.*

*He stated that state official predicts this year’s unhulled rice production would reach 78 million tons or 40 million tons of rice. If it succeeds, the number is enough to fulfill domestic needs. *

*“This is a part of our roadmap as the world’s rice barn in 2045.”* In order to increase rice production, Syukur stated that the Ministry has prepared a number of programs such as adding 3 million hectares of irrigation land. *The government will also provide a number of tractors for the farms with limited amount of workers. *

*Syukur also revealed that farmers who endure crop failures will be compensated by the insurance up to Rp6 million per hectare. “80 percent of the [insurance] premium will be covered by the Government,” he said. 

DIKO OKTARA*


----------



## Nilgiri

Svantana said:


> TELKOM 3S satelite preparation



Looks like a heavy bird. Ariane 5 will launch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Nilgiri said:


> Looks like a heavy bird. Ariane 5 will launch?






Yes, ariane 5 launched at french guiana, south america

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*SOEs join hands in micro-loan cooperation*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, February 15, 2017 | 10:59 am




Small business: A vegetable vendor waits for buyers at her stall in Ciputat Market in South Tangerang, Banten. (ANTARA FOTO/Teresia May)

Three state-owned enterprises (SOEs) – financing firm PT Permodalan Nasional Madani (PNM), lender Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) and telecommunications company PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom) – are teaming up in supporting PNM’s efforts to ease loan payment procedures for its customers in rural areas.

Under the cooperation, which was sealed in an agreement on Tuesday, BRI will encourage micro-enterprise owners to set up bank accounts, from which they can repay their loans through installment schemes. Telkom, meanwhile, will provide PNM customers with low-end smartphones, allowing them to access e-banking services. BRI will also train customers how to operate digital services.

BRI vice president director Sunarso said that through this agreement, the lender would secure an additional 80,000 customers from PNM.

“Our customers do not need to come to our offices [to pay the loans]. They can do the transaction anywhere, even from their bed. This will also cut down on our operational costs,” PNM president director Parman Nataatmadja said.

*(Read also: Govt hopes to cut interest rate for KUR loans to 9 percent)*

PNM offers services through its micro capital service unit (ULaMM), which gives Rp 25 million (US$1,876) to Rp 300 million in direct capital to micro-enterprises, and through the Prosperous Family Economic Development (Mekaar) program, which provides small loans to groups of women.

ULaMM has 73 branches with 664 service units and has served 302,829 customers in 4,093 districts all over Indonesia. *(dra/hwa)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/15/soes-join-hands-in-micro-loan-cooperation.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Garuda to Fly to Moscow in August

Jakarta.* Garuda Indonesia, the country's flag carrier, plans to start direct flights to Moscow in August, in a move to attract Russian tourists to Indonesia, president director M. Arif Wibowo said on Tuesday (14/02).

Arif announced the plan after a meeting in Jakarta with Russian Ambassador Mikhail Yurievich Galuzyn and Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Wahid Supriyadi.

"We are trying to accelerate our maiden flight in August as we plan to fly [to Moscow] three times a week with an A330-200 wide-body aircraft," Arif said in a statement.

He said the new route is expected to increase the number of Russian tourists to more than 100,000 this year.

Nearly 70,000 Russians visited Indonesia in January-November last year, up 20 percent from the same period a year earlier, according to the latest data from the Ministry of Tourism. Meanwhile, 14,000 Indonesians visited Russia in 2015.

The Jakarta-Moscow route is part of Garuda's 2017 expansion plan. The airline has earlier announced it will also fly from Jakarta to Los Angeles via Tokyo.

According to the Russian ambassador, the availability of direct flights to Moscow should improve the relations between the two countries, especially in the economy and tourism sectors.

http://jakartaglobe.id/corporate-news/garuda-fly-moscow-august/


----------



## Nike

*Tol Palindra selesaikan konstruksi fisik 75 persen*
Rabu, 15 Februari 2017 19:57 WIB | 1.399 Views
Pewarta: Dolly Rosana




ilustrasi: Suasana pengerjaan Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera (JTTS) ruas Bakauhuni-Terbanggi Besar di Desa Sabah Balau Lampung Selatan, Lampung, Senin (20/6/2016). Jelang arus mudik lebaran 2016, dua lokasi Jalan Tol Lampung dapat dimanfaatkan untuk pelayanan mudik lebaran yakni dilokasi Lematang-Kota Baru sepanjang 3,99 kilometer (km), dan Branti-Metro sepanjang 12,09 km. (ANTARA FOTO/Tommy Saputra)

Palembang (ANTARA News) - Jalan Tol Palembang-Inderalaya (Palindra), Sumatera Selatan untuk ruas seksi I Palembang-Pemulutan sejauh 7 kilometer telah menyelesaikan konstruksi fisik 74,99 persen per 15 Februari 2017.

General Manajer PT Hutama Karya (Persero) Moh Rizal Sutjipto di Palembang, Rabu mengatakan dengan realisasi tersebut perusahaan optimistis ruas jalan Palembang-Pemulutan dapat beroperasi pada Lebaran 2017.

"Sesuai instruksi presiden, diharapkan sedapat mungkin Tol Palindra dibuka untuk membantu kelancaran arus mudik pada tahun ini," kata Hasan.

Saat ini, untuk ruas jalan Palembang-Pemulutan telah memasuki tahap pengerasan untuk kemudian dilanjutkan pada pengaspalan supaya mencapai ketebalan 22 cm.

Ruas jalan ini akan dipadatkan agar tidak mudah amblas, jika pun turun masih dapat ditolerasi yakni hanya 1-2 cm.

Untuk ruas jalan Palembang-Pemulutan ditargetkan bisa beroperasi pada Mei 2017 dan untuk ruas jalan Pemulutan hingga ke Desa Talang Pangeran Hilir (seksi 2) masih diupayakan.

Ruas jalan tol Palindra yang terdiri dari tiga seksi hingga kini masih terganjal pembebasan lahan yang menjadi tanggung jawab Pemerintah Provinsi Sumatera Selatan. 

Dari tiga seksi itu, hanya seksi 1 yang sudah tuntas, sedangkan seksi 2 masih terganjal 50 bidang tanah, dan seksi 3 terganjal 12 bidang.

Hutama Karya sebagai BUMN yang dipercaya oleh pemerintah untuk mengerjakan proyek jalan tol Trans Sumatera sejauh 644 km ini terus mendorong agar pembebasan lahan ini segera dituntaskan mengingat pemprov telah menjanjikan rampung pada Desember 2016.

Lantaran molor dari jadwal, pekerjaan kontruksi baru tercapai 45,99 persen.

Bukan hanya itu saja, HK juga menanggung pembengkakan biaya operasional yang tidak sedikit lantaran selisih progres hingga lebih dari 25 persen.

"Mengapa kami terus mendorong, bukan hanya persoalan biaya operasional perusahaan tapi karena ini juga berkaitan dengan Asian Games XVIII tahun 2018," kata dia.

Berdasarkan progres terakhir pengerjaan kontruksi untuk ruas Palembang-Pemulutan sebesar 74,99 persen, Pemulutan-Desa Talang Pangeran Hilir 1,56 persen dan Desa Talang Pangeran Hilir-Inderalaya 48,76 persen.

Pemerintah Jokowi-Jusuf Kalla membangun jalan tol Trans Sumatera yang membentang dari Aceh hingga Lampung untuk meningkatkan aktivitas ekonomi di Sumatera yang selama ini tertinggal dibandingkan Jawa.
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/612700/tol-palindra-selesaikan-konstruksi-fisik-75-persen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PNG lucky to import rice from Indonesia: Consul*
23 hours ago | 1.445 Views

Merauke, Papua (ANTARA News) - Papua New Guineas (PNG) Consul General to Indonesia, Geifrey Wiri, said his country was very lucky to import rice produced by the Indonesian farmers in Merauke, Papua province.

"Indonesian rice is very cheap compared to the rice produced by other countries," Wiri said here on Tuesday.

According to him, PNG imports rice from Thailand and Vietnam.

"The launch of Indonesian rice export to PNG is quite surprising to me, because this is the first time we import rice from Indonesia," he stated.

Wiri added that the Indonesian rice export plan will be submitted to the government of Papua New Guinea.

Wiri and two other PNG officials attended the launch of the Indonesian rice export by Agriculture Minister Andi Amran Sulaiman in Merauke on Monday (Feb 13).

Earlier, at the launch of the rice export, the minister invited the PNG government to import rice from Merauke.

The minister advised Merauke district administration to not only launch the export but also continue to increase rice exports to other countries.

He added that the central government will continue to provide supports for agricultural infrastructure in Papua, especially in Merauke.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109423/png-lucky-to-import-rice-from-indonesia-consul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Global crisis momentum for downstream industry development: President*
23 hours ago | 1.126 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo said the global crisis should be a momentum to develop downstream industries in Indonesia, which until now have not been optimally exploited.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) made the statement while chairing a limited cabinet meeting regarding the evaluation of the implementation of strategic projects and priority programs of Central Kalimantan province, at the presidential office in Jakarta on Tuesday.

"We for long are lulled by high commodity prices, so that we forget the development of downstream industries and processing to gain added values from our own natural resources," the president said.

According to him, Indonesia should also start developing downstream industries as this will directly influence the community, creating jobs, and drive the economy in the region.

Therefore, he said that the Government wanted to realize the project of national strategic and priority programs in various parts of the country.

Implementation of the project and the program is still continuing acceleration in the process.

President Joko Widodo was to remind his staff to continue to monitor the continuation of the project or program priorities.

"The key is in the execution and supervision. For that, I ask the minister or the head of the institution to see in detail the execution of the program national strategic and priority programs in each province. What is going according to plan if there are any barriers or obstacles encountered," he said.

The Head of State assured brought more quickly constraints in the execution of the project to be completed, it will be the sooner the program can benefit the community.

To that end, he called for coordination and synergy between the governor and the central government to be further improved.

On the occasion of the meeting which discussed Central Kalimantan, President referred to the economic conditions in Central Kalimantan.

As is known, the Central Kalimantan actually rich in mineral resources and the results of the plantation and forestry.

However, on the other side of the area affected most of the decline in commodity prices in the global market.

"This means that the slowing global economy clearly had a significant impact on the regional economy," he said.

However, despite the decline in real commodity prices there are great opportunities that can be exploited.

According to the President, this is the right moment to start developing downstream industries in order to provide added values.

In addition, the Head of State invited the parties to start thinking about alternative economic potential.

It is necessary to maintain sustainable economic growth area in the future.

"Central Kalimantan needs to develop untapped economic potential that is not dependent on the exploitation of Mining and forest wealth which at some point will run out," Jokowi asserted.

Joko Widodo reinforced the importance of accelerating the development of transport infrastructure in Central Kalimantan.

In addition to opening the isolation of some regions in Central Kalimantan, adequate transportation infrastructure is also expected to lower the cost of logistics in the region.

"I ask the construction of transport infrastructure should really be integrated with other areas in Kalimantan and do not forget to pay attention to aspects of spatial planning and the environment," he concluded.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...for-downstream-industry-development-president

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian trade posts $1.4 billion surplus*

Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, February 16, 2017 | 02:42 pm




Central Statistics Agency (BPS) chief Suhariyanto speaks to journalists after a press conference at the headquarters of the BPS in Jakarta. (JP/Anton Hermansyah)

Indonesian trade posted a US$1.4 billion surplus in January, a drastic surge from only $10 million in January 2016, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) has said.

“This is the highest surplus since January 2014,” BPS head Suhariyanto said during a press conference in Jakarta on Thursday.

Indonesian exports reached $13.38 billion in January this year, an increase of 27.21 percent compared to the figure recorded in January 2016.

Non-oil and gas exports accounted for $12.11 billion, a 29.24 percent increase from the $9.37 billion recorded in January 2016.

Meanwhile, the value of oil and gas exports was $1.27 billion, an increase of 14.77 percent.

Indonesian imports were $11.99 billion, a 14.54 percent increase.

Non-oil and gas imports were $10.18 billion, a 10.12 percent increase. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/16/indonesian-trade-posts-1-4-billion-surplus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi calls on Saudi Arabia to realize investment plans*
11 minutes ago | 27 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) accompanied by Deputy Foreign Minister A.M. Fachir (second right) receiving a courtesy call Al-Shura Council Chairman of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Abdullah Bin Mohammed Bin Ibrahim Al-Sheikh (fifth left) at the State Palace, Jakarta, Thursday (Feb. 16, 2017). The courtesy visit was a preliminary visit before Saudi King visit to Indonesia in early March 2017. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A./P003)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has called on Saudi Arabia to realize the commitment and plans to invest in Indonesia.

"Just now, (the president) has asked the help of the chairman of the Saudi Arabian Majlis ash-Shura (Consultative Assembly) in realizing various Saudi Arabian investment plans and commitment in Indonesia," Deputy Foreign Affairs Minister AM Fachir said at the Presidential Palace complex here on Thursday.

Fachir gave the statement to the press following a courtesy call of Chairman of the Majlis Ash-Shura, Abdullah Muhammed Al-Alsheikh to President Jokowi.

President Jokowi also told the Saudi official that the trade balance between Indonesia and Saudi Arabia has dropped.

"According to records, the trade balance volume dropped significantly, by 36 percent in 2015, from that in 2014," he stated.

The Saudi Arabian King is scheduled to visit Jakarta in early March 2017.

The visit is expected to help step up cooperation between the two countries in the fields of economics, politics, protection of Indonesian migrant workers, and the implementation of Hajj pilgrimage.

"He (the president) particularly encourages the two countries Parliaments to establish cooperation in counter-terrorism and spread Islam, which is tolerant, peaceful, and rahmatan lil alamin (bringing blessing to the whole world)," he added.

_(Reported by Agus Salim/Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...s-on-saudi-arabia-to-realize-investment-plans_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia ranked world’s 6th most beautiful country*
*



*
*Indonesia is ranked as the world’s No. 6 most beautiful country compiled by the London-based travel guide website Rough Guides, making it the best among Asian countries.*

According to the results of voting submitted by Rough Guides readers, Indonesia was famous for myriad of islands and volcanoes that span across its vast territory.

The nation was also rich in cultural heritages from ethnic groups inhabiting thousands of islands in the country.

In the voting process, Indonesia left behind two other Asian countries voted by readers, India and Vietnam, at ranks of 13 and 20 respectively.

Scotland tops the list followed by Canada, New Zealand, Italy and South Africa. A total of 20 countries ranked on the list.

Rough Guides said Indonesia has ethnic, cultural and language diversity that is correspondingly great.

The tropic nation in equatorial line between Asia and Australia continent has an almost 2 million square km area, filled by over 17,000 islands and inhabited by over 250 million of population who speak over 500 different languages and dialects.

“The largely volcanic nature of the islands has created tall cloud-swept mountains swathed in the green of rice terraces or rain forest, dropping to blindingly bright beaches and vivid blue seas, the backdrop for Southeast Asia’s biggest wilderness areas and wildlife sanctuaries,” the prominent travel guide website said in a statement.

Thanks to its geographical condition, Indonesia provides an endless resource for adventurous trekking, surfing and scuba diving, the website said.

Indonesia also earned prestigious awards from prominent diving magazines for its diving sites with distinctive features. Enditem

Source: Xinhua/NewsGhana.com.gh
https://www.newsghana.com.gh/indonesia-ranked-worlds-6th-most-beautiful-country/

*Asia inflows make Indonesia, Korea alluring, money managers say*
*



*
[KUALA LUMPUR] Funds are returning to Asia after the knee-jerk withdrawal following Donald Trump's election as US president, and declining volatility means debt in India, Indonesia and South Korea are attractive, money managers say.

BlackRock Inc, Aberdeen Asset Management Plc and Aviva Investors share their views on picks in Asia, the impact of President Trump, the outlook for Asian central banks and the US dollar:

1. Indonesian President Joko Widodo is cutting red tape and boosting revenues with a tax amnesty, brightening the outlook for South-east Asia's biggest economy. He has laid out an infrastructure blueprint to build ports, roads and railways to spur growth to 7 per cent by the end of his term.

These reforms provide a "nice tilt to the right direction but nothing too aggressive that it completely shatters the fiscal balance and current-account balance which keeps things positive for the currency," said Leong Lin-Jing, a Singapore-based investment manager at Aberdeen Asset Management, which oversaw US$374 billion as of end-2016.
http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/ban...e-indonesia-korea-alluring-money-managers-say

*Tourist Arrivals in Indonesia Up 15.54%*
*



*
Bali headed for 4.6 million foreign tourists in 2016 (Luxury Villa Seminyak)
*JAKARTA, NETRALNEWS.COM* - The number of tourist arrivals in Indonesia rose 15.54 percent to 12.023 million in 2016 from a year earlier, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS). 

The figure is 23 thousand ahead of the target of 12 million for 2016 set in the roadmap to achieve the target of 20 million tourist arrivals in 2019, the agency said in a statement released on Thursday.

The 12.023 million is obtained from 11.519 million which is reported by BPS, and 504 thousand in the extrapolation from Jan-Sep 2016, which has not yet been incorporated to the total tourist arrivals.

"BPS has agreed to the extrapolation in the Jan-Sep 2016 period at 504 thousand, and has brought it to the Forum of Statistics Community (FMS) on Jan 8, 2017. However, FMS has not recommended the 504 thousand. Both BPS and FMS have no objection to the Tourism Ministry using the real figure of 12.023 million," the Tourism Ministrys deputy for the development of foreign marketing I Gde Pitana said.

He added that the extrapolation figure of 504 thousand is valid because it is calculated using the Big Data Mobile Positioning Data (MPD) technology. The MPD is only used to calculate tourist arrivals in 19 districts, 46 sub-districts through cross-border areas, or border check points which still have no immigration check points.
http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/business/read/1626/tourist.arrivals.in.indonesia.up.1554.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Bali adjudged best island for 12th successive year*
Kamis, 16 Februari 2017 20:18 WIB - 0 Views





Photo document of a foreign tourists photographing Subak (management of local tradition) of rice fields in Jatiluwih, Tabanan, Bali. Covering an area of 303 hectares of rice field in Tabanan regency is now protected from land conversion once managed a tourist attraction after the Subak recognition by UNESCO as world cultural heritage. (ANTARA Foto/Nyoman Budhiana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The DestinAsian Readers Choice Award (RCA) 2017 was bestowed on Bali for being named the best island destination for the 12th consecutive year.

"We laud the award given in Singapore on February 15, 2017," Deputy for International Marketing Development of the Ministry of Tourism I Gde Pitana stated here on Thursday.

The Indonesian Ministry of Tourism was invited to receive the award. 

DestinAsian had implemented an open voting system for over 12 years and has bestowed awards based on the readers choice.

The voters highlighted areas, such as staff hospitality, quality of service, convenience of location, facilities, and culinary attractions.

The poll was conducted in August and October 2016, featuring 31 different categories, including hotels and resorts, serviced residences, spas, airlines, airports, and destinations.

DestinAsian Publisher Ronald Liem said there were some changes made in DestinAsian RCA this year in an attempt to offer greater freedom and competitive value.

"In addition to including several new categories, the DestinAsian has expanded in areas, such as special awards for the industry in some countries, and the assessment is no longer only given to the first and second winners but also to those on the top 10 list," he revealed.

Bali had earlier been selected as one of the worlds best islands by the US Travel+Leisure Magazine at the end of 2015.

Based on the New York-based Travel+Leisure Magazine, the ratings of the worlds best islands are the Galapagos Islands in Ecuador, with a score of 90.82; Bali in Indonesia, 88.98; the Maldives, 88.53; Tasmania in Australia, 88.32; Santorini in Greece, 87.93; Moorea in French Polynesia, 87.9; Maui in Hawaii, 87.89; Kauai in Hawaii, 87.88; the Great Barrier Reef in Australia, 87.31; and Malta, 86.9.

Head of the Bali Provincial Tourism Office A.A. Yuniartha Gede Putra stated that the foreign tourist arrivals in Bali are expected to reach 5.5 million in 2017.

Putra remarked that foreign tourists in Bali mainly came from 10 countries: Australia, China, Japan, the Great Britain, France, India, Malaysia, the US, Germany, and South Korea.

"Given the uniqueness of Balinese art and culture, it attracts tourists from various countries around the world," Putra noted.

Putra said he had promoted the region in various countries to attract more travelers to Bali. The Ministry of Tourism has also undertaken similar efforts.

Besides this, steps were taken to boost cultural tourism, as Bali has its own regional identity.

He urged everyone to ensure that the local tourism department functions smoothly, so that tourists in Bali feel safe and comfortable, as they enjoy their holidays.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109464/bali-adjudged-best-island-for-12th-successive-year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Lotte Chemical to Build $4b Cilegon Naphta Cracker Plant Next Year*




*Jakarta.* Lotte Chemical Titan, a local petrochemical unit of South Korean conglomerate Lotte Group, plans to start construction of a $4 billion naphtha cracker plant in Indonesia next year, a minister said on Friday (17/02).

The project, which has been delayed for three years due to land acquisition problems, will help Indonesia reduce expensive chemical imports, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said.

Lotte Chemical has secured 50 hectares of land in the Krakatau Steel industrial complex in Cilegon, Banten, and plans to add another 30 hectares with a land reclamation project, said Muhammad Khayam, a director at the Ministry of Industry.

The company plans to complete the front-end engineering design this year and start construction next year.

The plant will have a capacity to produce 1 million tons of ethylene – the raw material used in the production of plastic – and 600,000 tons of propylene annually.

The facility will be located close to another that is owned by Chandra Asri Petrochemical – controlled by Indonesian tycoon Prajogo Pangestu's Barito Pacific and SCG Chemicals – which is currently being expanded to double its annual production capacity to 2 million tons of ethylene.

"This would boost our production to 3 million tons a year, so we would have enough to satisfy domestic demand," the minister said.

Indonesia imported around $15 billion worth of chemicals for its local industrial needs. Khayam estimates that Lotte Chemical's naphtha cracker plant will be able to eliminate $1.5 billion in chemical imports, when it starts operations in either 2023 or 2024.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/lotte-chemical-to-build-4b-cilegon-naphta-cracker-plant-next-year/

*Indonesia to strengthen commitments with Iran in energy sector*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will strengthen its commitment to developing the energy sector with Iran, including investment in an oil field in that country, Deputy Minister of Energy Arcandra Tahar said here on Friday.

"Commitments in the energy sector include Pertaminas plan to invest there as well as gas imports," he said after a coordination meeting to discuss the planned visit of the chief economic minister to Iran.

Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution plans to visit Iran as a follow-up to the visit of President Joko Widodo to the country in December 2016.

Arcandra confirmed that the state-owned energy company, PT Pertamina, is ready to invest in two oil fields in Iran and will submit its proposal soon.

"Pertamina will enter two fields and the proposal will soon be submitted to Iran," he informed. 

Pertaminas director of upstream business, Syamsu Alam, stated that the National Iranian Oil Companys (NIOC) subsidiary, the National Iranian South Oil Company (NISOC) held talks about the planned investment in the Ab-Teymour and Mansouri oil fields.

"On Feb 11, we held talks with the NIOC. On Sunday, we will talk again," he said.

Syamsu confirmed that the proposal would be submitted during the visit of Darmin Nasution there on February 25.

Pertamina and NIOC had earlier signed a commitment to carry out an initial study of two giant oil fields in Iran---Ab Teymour and Mansouri---that have oil reserves of five billion barrels. The NIOC has offered the two oil fields to Pertamina.

The director of procurement of the state electricity company PLN, Supangkat Iwan Santoso, noted that Indonesia has also offered to invest in Irans electricity sector, especially in the development of generators and capacity improvement of industrial equipment, to support domestic production.

"The IPP (Independent Power Producer) investment includes thermal and renewable power generators and capacity building for industrial equipment to support domestic production. The two are important in addition to maintenance service," he observed.

Supangkat reminded that a number of investors from Iran have already expressed an interest to be involved in the US$5 billion worth of electricity energy projects.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ngthen-commitments-with-iran-in-energy-sector

*Singapore Firms Eye Indonesia for Growth*
*



*
*NETRALNEWS.COM* - Indonesia has jumped to top spot as the most attractive overseas destination for Singapore companies looking to spread their wings. For many companies here, it is a no brainer, given the vast size of the market of 250 million people sitting right at Singapore's doorstep.

Mr Kenny Tan, chief executive of logistics firm Keyfields, said the company is preparing to move into Jakarta by the third quarter of this year. "It is the biggest market in South-east Asia, and we see a lot of opportunities. Many companies are headed there, but with a population of 250 million, we feel that it is big enough for many players."

Nearly half of 1,100 firms surveyed by Singapore Business Federation (SBF) last year picked Indonesia as their top overseas destination. The country jumped from third place in 2015 when it was chosen by 28 per cent of companies surveyed. Indonesia displaced Myanmar, which held the top spot in 2015, but fell to fifth place last year.

SBF chief executive Ho Meng Kit said companies in manufacturing and transport/storage will be expanding more in South-east Asia as the region rapidly develops its infrastructure and connectivity. International Enterprise Singapore group director for South-east Asia Ivan Tan said: "In the past, many companies wanted to go to China because it is very big, but now that it has slower growth, many companies are looking to Asean for its high growth."

Other draws for investors include Indonesia's young population and Singapore's strong ties with Indonesia, he added.Mr Tan singled out infrastructure, especially utilities, as an area for Singapore firms to look into, noting Mr Joko's ambitious plan to generate an additional 35,000 megawatts of electricity by 2019.

Larger firms could look to opportunities in utilities such as electricity and water, while small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) can look at renewable energy, he added. Mr Tay Kiat Seng, chief executive of water engineering firm Memiontec, has been doing business in Indonesia for over a decade and took the plunge to invest last year, given the "energetic administration".

The company is collaborating with Jakarta to convert water from a major canal into clean water. He added that challenges in the past, such as applying for licences, were less problematic .
http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/business/read/1646/singapore.firms.eye.indonesia.for.growth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latest product from PT.INKA, LRT & Railink train

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia ready for Freeport tribunal

_In its latest move to settle a dispute over mining policy, the government has challenged United States mining giant Freeport McMoran to go to an international arbitration tribunal for a fair result._







Recently, the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry granted approval to PT Freeport Indonesia, the local subsidiary of the politically connected gold and copper miner, to convert its contract of work (CoW) into a special mining license (IUPK). In so doing, the government will require the company to divest 51 percent of its shares and build a smelter within five years. As compensation, the government will allow Freeport to continue exporting copper concentrate.

Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan asserted that resorting to arbitration was a legal right. However, he said the government did not expect to face Freeport at an international tribunal because such a move would negatively impact their partnership.

“Nevertheless, it is a better measure than exploiting employee layoffs as a means to push the government,” Jonan said in a statement on Saturday.

readmore: _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/20/indonesia-ready-for-freeport-tribunal.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Saudi king to visit Indonesia in March with entourage of 1,500: Indonesian officials

_Saudi Arabia's King Salman will visit Jakarta and Bali on the Indonesian leg of his Asian tour next month, bringing 1,500 people in his entourage including 10 ministers, Indonesian officials said._






"This is a very historic visit for us," Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung told reporters on Tuesday, adding that the king would be in Indonesia from March 1 to 9. He would spend the last six days of his trip "relaxing" in Bali.

Anung said _Indonesian President Joko Widodo hoped the visit would bring Saudi investments of up to $25 billion._

There was no immediate comment from Saudi Arabia.

The last visit by a Saudi king to Indonesia was 46 years ago, when King Faisal came to the archipelago.

Indonesia hopes the visit will help further cement relations between its state-owned energy company Pertamina and Saudi Aramco, which are working together to upgrade the Cilacap refinery, Indonesia's largest refinery complex, while eyeing other developments.

"We are targeting investments," Indonesia Investment Coordinating Board chief Thomas Lembong told reporters.

Indonesia, home to the world's largest Muslim population, hopes Saudi Arabia will help to promote moderate Islam through religious teaching and exchange programs for scholars, Anung added.

Indonesia expects to sign agreements with Saudi Arabia on increasing the frequency of flights from the Middle East to Indonesia and increasing visitor numbers.

The longest leg of King Salman's trip to Asia this year will be in Indonesia, said Deputy Foreign Minister Abdurrahman M. Fachir.

"This also is a promotion in itself, and hopefully this will increase the numbers of tourist arrivals from the Middle East."

Indonesia wants to use the visit to increase its annual quota of haj pilgrims, and win commitments to improve the health and safety of pilgrims and other Indonesians in Saudi Arabia.

Saudi Arabia is a major destination for Indonesian domestic workers, but Indonesia imposed a ban on new workers traveling to the Middle East in 2015 after two domestic workers were executed in Saudi Arabia.

_http://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-asia-indonesia-idUSKBN160279_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Target for 2017 is to attract 15 milion tourist.
Indonesia Tourist Arrivals in 2016 reaches 12.023 million Goal, surges 15.54%

I Gede Pitana, Deputy Minister for International Tourism Marketing at the Ministry of Tourism, in a press conference held together with the Head of the National of Bureau of Statistics, Suharyono, on Thursday, 16 February, confirmed that total foreign visitors arrival to Indonesia during the year 2016* totalled 12.023 million, having surged a significant 15.54% *compared to 2015 year on year. Thus the target set by the Government to reach 12 million international arrivals in year 2016 has been successfully achieved.






According to BPS, Indonesia’s *19 major tourist entry points *registered a total of 11.52 million tourist arrivals, or an increase of 10.69% compared to the previous year. Although this in itself is already a notable rise, these do not as yet include data from other smaller entry points, (which in Indonesia there are numerous).






The final figures, therefore, compute the data as obtained by conventional system of arrivals at 19 major entry ports as registered by the Statistics Bureau BPS, (that are based on calculations from data received from the Directorate General of Immigration), *plus* data obtained through the new online method as captured by MPD ( Mobile Positioning Data) Big Data from Telkomsel. These latter data were captured from among the 79 border posts scattered around 29 districts at border-crossing locations, explained Head of BPS, Suharyono.






“These latter data are as yet not included in the BPS calculations”, said Suharyono. Therefore following conventional calculations as recorded by BPS the total international arrivals from January through December 2016 totaling 11.52 million, - being an increase of 10.69% year on year, - this sub-total is now being added with data captured at land border-crossing stations especially in , and , which together totaled 504,696 arrivals, so that together they reach a total of 12.023 million arrivals, forming a substantial increase of 15.54% over 2015 arrivals.

 Brand New Digital Mode Now Used 

In its pioneering efforts to register foreign arrivals to Indonesia especially at border-crossing points in remote areas - that include the borders between Indonesia and Malaysia in North Kalimantan, between Indonesian Papua with New Guinea in the east and Indonesia’s West Timor and the present Timor Leste in the south east, - the Ministry of Tourism, in cooperation with IT provider company Telkomsel, - considering that Telkomsel covers 92% of roaming signals around border areas- , has placed monitors at strategic locations that are able to capture signals 24/7 ( twenty four hours a day, seven days a week) of traffic between the two countries using Telkomsel roaming.






This ultra modern monitoring system is, moreover, important within the Government’s National Strategy, as outlined by President Joko Widodo, which is aimed at accelerating development of outlying regions. Economic growth and investments along border areas form an important policy of the government.






Besides, Tourism Minister Arief Yahya commented, that the Big Data mobile positioning data system to register tourist arrivals and traffic, is already in use in Belgium, Finland, Spain, the Netherlands, the Philippines and Tanzania.

Meanwhile, to increase traffic along border areas, the Ministry of Tourism has since October through December 2016 held continuous Wonderful Indonesia Festivals that drew droves of crowds to *Aruk, Entikong, Skow, Merauke, Jayapura and Atambua*, highlighted by the appearance of Indonesia’s celebrity singers and popular culinary festivals. More such festivals are in the offing to be held again this year.

_http://www.indonesia.travel/en/post...2016-reaches-12-023-million-goal-surges-15-54_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

GARUDA TO BUILD WORLD-CLASS MRO FACILITY IN BATAM




Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - PT. Garuda Maintenance Facility Aero Asia (GMF), a subsidiary of the Indonesian flag carrier Garuda Indonesia, will immediately build Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul (MRO) and warehouse logistics for international market at Hang Nadim International Airport, Batam, Riau Islands province.

"We will build the facility on an area of 25 thousand square meters in Hang Nadim to accommodate international aircraft maintenance. We also include a number of leading MRO companies, including from Japan, to build a world-class MRO in Batam," President Director of PT. GMF, Juliandra Nurtjahjo, said here on Monday (Feb 20).

Source : en.antaranews

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

INDONESIA IS DIVE DESTINATION 2017

_The most popular dive destination for 2017 is Indonesia. It won by a large margin with 22,552 votes from our readers, Papua New Guinea came in second with 6,089 votes and the Philippines third with 3,313._






DIVE readers could pick up to three destinations and a total of 47,547 votes were cast by the closing date of 31 December. Only one set of votes was allowed from an individual IP address and votes came in from across the world.

Indonesia was always clear favourite to win the title with such a staggering array of world-class diving. From Raja Ampat to Bali, from Komodo to Sulawesi, Indonesia has more celebrated dive resorts than any other country.






The Indonesian Minister of Tourism Arief Yahya told DIVE: 'We highly appreciate all the voters from across the world who voted for Indonesia as the best diving destination. We have the second longest coastline in the world with more than 17,000 islands and 85 per cent of all the world's coral species can be found in our waters. There are so many fabulous dive sites in Indonesia it would take you a lifetime to explore them all.'

And the Top 10 of diving destinations selected by our readers reflects the very best diving available around the world from Papua New Guinea to Mexico, from the Philippines to the Maldives. See below for the count for your favourite 10 destinations.

_http://divemagazine.co.uk/go/7561-the-top-10-diving-destinations-in-the-world_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Honda, Yamaha Fined over Automatic Scooter Cartel






TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Commission for the Supervision of Business Competition (KPPU) ruled that the motorcycle manufacturers PT Yamaha Indonesia Motor Manufacturing (YIMM) and PT Astra Honda Motor (AHM) are guilty of forming an automatic scooter cartel. “The KPPU panel of judges fine Yamaha Rp25 billion and Honda Rp22.5 billion for violations in business competition,” Chief Judge Tresna Priyana Soemardi said in the KPPU hearing yesterday, Feb. 19. According to Tresna, the fines were calculated based on aggravating and redeeming factors of the defendants i.e. Honda and Yamaha. The panel of judges considers that during the hearing process Yamaha failed to cooperate in presenting witnesses, president director and guilty of manipulating its data. “The panel of judges adds 50 percent more fines,” he said. On the contrary, the panel of judges sees that Honda cooperated fully with the court by bringing witnesses and comprehensive data. As a result, the panel of judges reduced 10 percent of the fine for Honda. A member of KPPU commission council Kurnia Sya’ranie said that a cartel was established for 110-120 cc automatic scooters in 2014. He pointed to irregular price increases by the two companies. The KPPU investigators found that in 2014 Honda increased the price three times, whereas Yamaha did it five times. The two brands increased motorcycle price by Rp400-600,000 per unit. “Price hike was set jointly by Honda and Yamaha to increase profit,” Kurnia said. KPPU panel of judges considers that Indonesia scooter market is oligopolistic in nature which is prone to cartel practices. Honda enjoys a majority motorcycle market share in Indonesia at 77.8 percent, followed by Yamaha with 19.9 percent. Yamaha defense lawyer Rikrik Rizkiyana said that he would file an appeal. He said that the basis on which the panel of judges made their decision was unreasonable. “The Commission’s panel of judges did not explain the parameters of data manipulation was,” he said. Muhammad Abidin, Yamaha Indonesia’s General Manager of After-sales, has expressed his disappointment over the decision. “The panel of judges has omitted trial facts. Witnesses said that there was no evidence of any communication whatsoever between Yamaha Indonesia and Astra Honda Motor,” he said. Andi Hartanto, Astra Honda Motor’s General Manager of Corporate Secretary and Legal, said the company has yet to take a stance. “There is still an option to file an appeal up to the Constitutional Court,” he said. He has also denied forming a cartel with Yamaha. “At international level and racing world, Honda and Yamaha are competing stiffly.

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/02/21/056848567/Honda-Yamaha-Fined-over-Automatic-Scooter-Cartel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian president hands over management of forests to indigenous people 

_ In a fresh start in customary forest recognition by the State, President Joko Widodo bestows the right to manage customary forests on nine indigenous communities _






Indonesia has had a long history of conflict over control of its massive areas of tropical forests that are spread across the many thousands of islands that make up the archipelagic nation. Declaration under former Dutch colonial rule of state ownership of all forests was rarely accepted by the millions of people who lived in them and who had managed them sustainably for centuries.

Widodo’s recent formal handover of titles is a highly symbolic step in the long fight for recognition by indigenous communities, whose customary rights remained contested by the new nationalist government after independence in 1945 despite being enshrined in the founding constitution. The islands now known as Indonesia have long been home to thousands of distinct ethnic groups with their own languages, customs and identity.

..........

The recognition of the right of indigenous people to manage forests by the Indonesian government is an important step in agrarian reform as part of the_ Nawa Cita_, Widodo’s program of nine main strategies to address long-term problems afflicting rural communities, such as poverty, inequality and lack of paid employment. Widodo stated that _transferring management of customary forests to indigenous people was part of Indonesia’s social forestry program, which seeks to bring 12.7 million hectares of land under community management._

readmore: _http://blog.cifor.org/48323/indones...gement-of-forests-to-indigenous-people?fnl=en_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Minister encourages economic cooperation with Africa, Eurasia, and Latin America*
20 hours ago | 1.238 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi has called on the Trade Ministry and the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) to optimize economic cooperation with countries in three regions, namely Africa, Eurasia, and Latin America.

"We have yet to optimize the engagement with these three regions. We call on Trade Minister and BKPM chairman to focus on these three groups," Retno said, in a working meeting of the Trade Ministry here, on Wednesday.

The countrys trade and investment in the three regions would be prioritized without abandoning its traditional markets, she remarked.

The minister said she was accompanied by delegations from state-run firms, Indonesian Chamber of Commerce (Kadin), and Exim Bank during her recent visit to Egypt, South Africa, and Mozambique.

According to Retno, trade partners have always requested the issue of financing mechanism.

"When we talk about cooperation enhancement with South Africa, they always ask about financing mechanism. This question must be answered by Exim Bank," Retno stated.

Sharing the same opinion, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita noted that Indonesia has yet to target the three regions because of high import duties.

"In Nigeria and some other countries, Indofood has already built an industry. Why not export? To make (its products) cheaper and with no import duty, we must encourage such industries and there must be cooperation," Enggar stated.

The ministry would invite investors and foreign trade attaches to identify commodities that could be prioritized.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...eration-with-africa-eurasia-and-latin-america

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi focuses on three programs for even economic growth*
23 hours ago | 1.388 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has planned to focus on three programs to spread economic growth more evenly in the country.

"We will conduct three programs to spread economic development more evenly," the president said, in the presence of around 25 thousand cadres of Hanura Party at the confirmation of the new party board for 2016-2020 at International Convention Center in Sentul, Bogor, West Java, here on Wednesday.

The three programs to be carried out are agrarian reform and asset distribution, capital access extension, and human resource development through vocational training.

"We will distribute lands which are not productive to the people through small concessionaries and cooperatives, as well as traditional community ownership scheme to assure even distribution and make these lands the property right of the people. This will provide the people with access to the land," he stated.

The redistribution of the assets is expected to be able to expand capital sources. "Later, we will tackle problems related to human resource development, including through vocational training and development of vocational school," he noted.

Jokowi admitted that the countrys gap ratio has indeed been very wide, including between regions and between the rich and the poor.

The countrys gini ratio was recorded at 0.41 percent two years ago and dropped to 0.39 percent last year.

The president asserted belief that if the three programs were done in 2045, when Indonesia commemorates 100th independence anniversary, the country would be included among the five biggest economies in the world.

He stated that based on assumptions of the finance minister, the countrys population would reach 309 million people in 2045, with a GDP reaching US$9.1 trillion, up 10 times from the present figure.

"If we work consistently like now, we will enter a golden age, as we will enter the group of five biggest economies in the world with per capita income of around $29 thousand. All these would be achieved, if we work consistently and if the economy continues to grow," he affirmed.

Jokowi promised that he would continue to carry out developmental programs starting from the peripheral and border regions. 

On the occasion, he explained that the border check points in several locations in Indonesia have now been far better than those of the neighboring countries that share borders with Indonesia.

"This is what we will continue to do. We will develop airports, trans-Kalimantan, trans-Papua, and toll road development from Lampung to Aceh, so that our economy will be better and our people will be more prosperous," he asserted.(*)









Upgrading Kilang RU IV CilacapSeorang pekerja berpatroli dengan mengendarai sepeda di area Kilang RU IV Lomanis, Cilacap, Jateng, Selasa (21/2/2017). PT Pertamina (Persero) menargetkan proyek "upgrading" Refinery Unit IV Cilacap tuntas dan mulai beroperasi 2021, dengan peningkatan kapasitas total crude distillate unit (CDU) dari sekitar 345.000 barel per hari menjadi 370.000 barel per hari dan peningkatan hasil produksi dengan nilai tinggi dari semula sekitar 73 persem menjadi 96 persen. (ANTARA /Idhad Zakaria)






Dua pekerja memeriksa proses pengolahan BBM di Kilang RU IV Lomanis, Cilacap, Jateng, Selasa (21/2/2017). PT Pertamina (Persero) menargetkan proyek "upgrading" Refinery Unit IV Cilacap tuntas dan mulai beroperasi 2021, dengan peningkatan kapasitas total crude distillate unit (CDU) dari sekitar 345.000 barel per hari menjadi 370.000 barel per hari dan peningkatan hasil produksi dengan nilai tinggi dari semula sekitar 73 persem menjadi 96 persen. (ANTARA/Idhad Zakaria)






Seorang pekerja berpatroli dengan mengendarai sepeda di area Kilang RU IV Lomanis, Cilacap, Jateng, Selasa (21/2/2017). PT Pertamina (Persero) menargetkan proyek "upgrading" Refinery Unit IV Cilacap tuntas dan mulai beroperasi 2021, dengan peningkatan kapasitas total crude distillate unit (CDU) dari sekitar 345.000 barel per hari menjadi 370.000 barel per hari dan peningkatan hasil produksi dengan nilai tinggi dari semula sekitar 73 persem menjadi 96 persen. (ANTARA/Idhad Zakaria)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*J.CO donuts open recently @Hongkong
*









*Kebab Baba Rafi - Dhaka, Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*AmCham Ranks Indonesia 39th in Intellectual Property Strength

Jakarta*. The US Chamber of Commerce’s Global Intellectual Property Center, or GIPC, has put Indonesia on 39th place out of 45 economies in the US Chamber International IP Index.

The index calculates the role of intellectual property (IP) in facilitating innovation and creativity in a country’s output and development by calculating 35 indicators in six categories, namely patents, copyrights, trademarks, trade secrets and market access, enforcement and membership and ratification of international treaties.

This year, the report centers its study on the link between IP and innovation, titling the study "The Roots of Innovation."

"Indonesia’s intellectual property policies present challenges to domestic innovators as well as outside investors," GPIC executive director, Patrick Kilbride, said during the report's launch in Jakarta on Wednesday (22/02).

"It continues to be a challenging environment for copyright-reliant creative industries; meanwhile, the implementation of Indonesia’s new Patent Law provides an important inflection point for R&D-based businesses."

According to Kilbride, Indonesia's intellectual property protection has improved since last year due to the strength of its trademark law but the country still has a lot of work to do to improve competitiveness compared to its regional counterparts.

Thailand and India are placed 40th and 43rd on the index respectively. Indonesia was outranked by Vietnam (37th), Brunei (29th), Malaysia (19th) and Singapore (8th).

The top 5 on the list were the US, UK, Germany, Japan and Sweden.

Kilbride said there is a strong correlation between trade agreements and IPR.

The director said that if a country does the minimum implementation of the necessary World Trade Organizations’s Trade-Related Aspects of Intellectual Property Rights, or TRIPS agreement, they would score at least 16.6 out of 35 indicators, while signing on for the Trans-Pacific Partnership, or TPP, agreement would boost that score to an average of 25.

"Joining some of the international treaties that help set standards to show that the country wants to be part of the multilateral consensus is an easy way to climb up the ladder in this index," Kilbride suggested, adding that Indonesia could be best served by joining the World Intellectual Property Organization’s Internet treaty for a start.

"Countries that invest in stronger IP have better access to new technology and creative content, […] intellectual property strength translates to better access to capital, whether it is for startups, venture capital, crowdsourcing or simply to get a loan," Kilbride said.

This year's index is the fifth rolled out by the GIPC since 2012.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/amcham-ranks-indonesia-39th-intellectual-property-strength/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

MarveL said:


> *J.CO donuts recently open @Hongkong
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kebab Baba Rafi - Dhaka, Bangladesh*



@BDforever Have you been to this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Can someone tell me how to make a food 101% Halal


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Can someone tell me how to make a food 101% Halal



not sure, the one percent sure is hard

*Indonesian hunts for tourism funding with new mutual funds scheme*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, February 24, 2017 | 10:54 am




Tourism Minister Arief Yahya speaks to journalists after the launching ceremony of Hotel Indonesia Group (HIG) in Jakarta on Sept. 28, 2016. (JP/Anton Hermansyah)

The government is teaming up with fund management companies to prepare for the launch of a limited participation mutual funds (RDPT) product by March this year. The government hopes this scheme will support the development of the country’s priority tourist destinations.

Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said the RDPT scheme was expected to collect around Rp 1 trillion (US$75 million) from investors this year as an alternative source of funding. 

One of fund managers involved in the preparation, Arief said, was state-owned fund manager Bahana TCW Investment Management.

“If we can accelerate the [launch], this mutual funds product will be the [country’s] first in the tourist sector," he said on Wednesday as quoted by _Kontan.co.id_.

_*(Read also: Big plans in store for Indonesia tourist destinations)*_

In the long run, the scheme could potentially bring in Rp 57 trillion in alternative funding to support infrastructure development in the tourist sector.

Arief said the RDPT product was designed to have a maturity period of eight years and was convertible to equity.

The alternative funding scheme is necessary because of limits in the state budget and minor foreign direct investment (FDI) in the sector. The government needs at least Rp 200 trillion this year to develop infrastructure at its 10 designated priority destinations. To date, it has only secured Rp 30 trillion for the purpose. *(rbk/hwa)*

*Private sector urged to invest in infrastructure*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, February 24, 2017 | 03:14 pm



Construction workers build the Semanggi Elevated road on Jalan Sudirman. The Rp 360 billion (US$27.15 million) project is expected to be completed next year. (JP/Seto Wardhana)

Private companies taking part in infrastructure development is highly important because of the state’s limited funds for infrastructure projects, a government official has stressed.

Public Works and Housing Ministry secretary general Anita Firmanti said on Thursday that the government needed about Rp 800 trillion (US$60 billion) over the next five years, but the ministry’s allocation was only Rp 300 trillion.

She said the government had deregulated various licensing processes to facilitate the involvement of foreign investors in the infrastructure projects

“We have carried out deregulation to help investors easily obtain licenses,” Anita said as reported by _tempo.co._

(Read also:_ *Infrastructure boost seen as key to revive manufacturing sector*_)

She said that in the last three years, infrastructure development had significantly increased, proven by the Indonesian infrastructure competitive index strengthening to 60th position in 2016 from 62nd in the previous year.

But she stressed that the role of private companies in infrastructure development was very important to ensure that the government achieved its infrastructure development target.

The involvement of state-owned enterprises in infrastructure projects had focused more on toll road construction, said Anita, adding that their roles had been expanded into other sectors such as clean water and waste treatment facilities (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/24/private-sector-urged-to-invest-in-infrastructure.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Commodity Rebound Would Be Boon for Russia, Indonesia*
*




*
China’s infrastructure boom could be a boon to Russia and Indonesia. Bloomberg News
As commodity prices stabilize, two developing countries should be winners: Russia and Indonesia.

Among major emerging markets, commodities as a percentage of exports are greatest in Russia, at roughly 70%, followed by Brazil (51%), India (35%), and Indonesia (35%), according to World Trade Organization data provided by Pavilion Global Markets. But India imports half of its commodities and food needs, and the rise in oil prices may weigh on its economy, as will the lingering negative of last fall’s rupee demonetization. And Brazil is still struggling with high interest rates and debt, as it recovers from a deep recession.

But stronger commodity prices should benefit Russia and Indonesia. Driving demand are two factors: The first is China, which could spend close to $800 billion over the next three years on transportation improvements alone. The second is the U.S,, which also is likely to undertake infrastructure projects that will drive commodity consumption.

Exports from emerging markets have risen over the past six months, helping to boost foreign currency reserves in half of them, says François Boutin-Dufresne, a global strategist at Pavilion, an independent research and brokerage firm in Montreal. He’s bullish on buying the MSCI Emerging Markets Index over the next three to six months. The iShares MSCI Emerging Markets exchange-traded fund (ticker: EEM) is up 11% this year.

*BUT THE STRATEGIST IS ESPECIALLY ENTHUSED *about Russia and Indonesia. And while he won’t name stocks, he says investors shouldn’t ignore the cheap emerging-market banking sector, especially in commodity-exporting nations. Banks account for more than a quarter of the emerging market index’s capitalization, and they’re relatively cheap. They trade at roughly nine times forward earnings estimates, versus 14 times for the rest of the index (excluding financials), and 17 times for the materials and construction sector.

Given rising U.S. yields, Boutin-Dufresne tells _Barron’s,_ he finds these banks’ resilience “quite surprising” and that he expects them to benefit from inflows into emerging-market equities over the next three to six months.

As for Russia, it’s likely to emerge from recession this year with gross domestic product growth of 1.1%, as oil hovers near $50 per barrel. It has agreed to curb oil production through May, cooperating with the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries, though it’s not a member. Russia also is a big exporter of natural gas. Energy exports and central bank policy have shored up the ruble, and any détente between the U.S. and Russia would only help equities. U.S.-traded shares of Sberbank (SBRCY), one of this column’s picks for 2017, are up nearly 2% this year, and they remain attractive.

In Indonesia, expected 2017 GDP growth of 5.1% is among the highest in large emerging markets, thanks to exports of crude and palm oil, plus strong domestic consumption and a reform-minded government. As prices of exports rise faster than those of imports, the economy should benefit.

Indonesia’s central bank has been cutting interest rates, and its currency has shown strength against the dollar. That’s made its stocks more attractive than bonds, Boutin-Dufresne says. An easy way to play the country: the iShares MSCI Indonesia ETF(EIDO), which is reasonably liquid and has trailed the emerging markets ETF this year, rising about 2%.
http://www.barrons.com/articles/commodity-rebound-would-be-boon-for-russia-indonesia-1488000350

*Indonesia seeks to boost exports to South Korea through AKC*
*



*
The Trade Ministry has expressed its commitment to boosting trade with South Korea through the ASEAN Korea Center (AKC), which aims to achieve trade worth a total of US$200 billion by 2020. The commitment was made during the ninth council of the AKC in Seoul on Feb. 16-17.

“In this year’s work program, we’ve committed to partaking actively in the game exhibition in Busan. We’ll also hold a joint workshop on food for SMEs [small and medium enterprises] in Jakarta and Makassar,” said Ari Satria, the ministry’s secretary general for export development in a press statement on Friday.

The AKC is an inter-governmental organization supporting and improving cooperation among ASEAN countries and South Korea through people-to-people contact. For the January-to-November 2016 period, Indonesia enjoyed a trade surplus of $253.8 million through the facility, a notable improvement from a $669.42 million deficit in the same period in 2015.

Since ASEAN and South Korea cooperation started in 1989, Korea has become the fifth-biggest ASEAN trading partner. ASEAN is the second-biggest trading partner for South Korea according to ministry data.

“We hope to ride on the cooperation in the AKC to benefit Indonesia, in terms of increasing our exports,” Ari added. (ags)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...boost-exports-to-south-korea-through-akc.html

*Indonesia's state-owned manufacturing enterprises aim to go global*
*



*
Indonesian economy is facing two intertwined problems: declining export share and declining manufacturing share. The exports-to-GDP ratio decreased from 34 percent in 2005 to 21 percent in 2015, the lowest since 1986. Over the same period, the manufacturing share of GDP declined from 27 percent to 21 percent, the lowest since 1988. These challenges have led the government under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to emphasize the importance of “production-driven economy” and exports of manufactured goods.

In this regard, Indonesia’s state-owned enterprises (SOEs) in high value added manufacturing sectors have recently shown impressive progress.In March 2016, railway company Industri Kereta Api (INKA) exported 15 train cars, the first batch of 150 train cars ordered by Bangladesh Railways; marking the first time INKA had exported passenger trains to a foreign country.

In May, the ship manufacturer PAL Indonesia completed its first warship export by delivering a strategic sealift vessel to the Philippines’ defense department; PAL is currently building a second warship for the same client.

In recent years, the state-owned weapons manufacturer Pindad has signed contracts with a range of countries including Laos, Nigeria, the Philippines, Thailand, and the United Arab Emirates. An airplane producer, Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), expanded its exports of multi-purpose aircrafts, called CN-235s, to Thailand and Senegal at the end of 2016.

According to these SOEs’business plans, the internationalization strategy has just begun. INKA aims to enter Egypt, Myanmar, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, and Thailand, and PAL Indonesia plans to penetrate Southeast Asia and the Middle East. Fueled by around 200 letters of intent for purchase from domestic and foreign airlines, DI is expected to start commercially manufacturing homegrown 19-seat commuter planes, called N-219s, in 2017.

Pindad is considering foreign direct investment and cross-border acquisitions and is already strengthening international partnerships to expand its global footprint.

The government provided Rp 7.7 trillion from the budget to the aforementioned SOEs from 2011 to 2016. The government made its first major investment in state-owned manufacturing firms since the Asian financial crisis in 2011–2012 to rekindle industrialization amid declining commodity prices. The second government investment was made in 2015–2016 as the government emphasized the importance of strengthening SOEs’global competitiveness.

The Indonesia Export Financing Agency, or Indonesia Eximbank, is also playing an important role in supporting SOEs’global activities. In 2015, Indonesia Eximbank was assigned a special mandate to support industrial upgrading and long-term export expansion through the National Interest Account (NIA) scheme.

Indonesia Eximbank’s provision of Rp 270 billion in export financing under this program contributed to INKA winning the international tender in Bangladesh. The government has also expressed the possibility of DI using the NIA scheme when exporting its airplanes in the future.

Moreover, the government’s economic diplomacy as one of Jokowi’s foreign policy priorities is helping SOEs to expand overseas. The government has instructed SOEs to prioritize entering non-traditional markets and using those markets as testbeds or stepping stones for implementing a wider globalization strategy. To support SOEs, the government has been actively searching for and engaging with developing economies that may currently be small but have long-term growth potential. Jokowi himself has enthusiastically promoted INKA’s products to Sri Lanka’s president and prime minister.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/acade...nufacturing-enterprises-aim-to-go-global.html

*Anti-corruption improving across SE Asia, despite graft at higher levels*
*



*
THE anti-corruption landscape throughout Southeast Asia is improving slowly but steadily, but often in spite of those in power, a report from Hogan Lovells has found.

The report from the global law firm, entitled Global bribery and corruption review 2016, found that despite improvements across the region, corruption is still prevalent at high levels in a number of the countries looked at.

Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia are among the countries that, while having made progress to tackle corruption, have actually been held back in reputation or progress due to vested interests and actions by public officials and law enforcement.

This, however, is also showing signs of improvement with “increasing regulatory, commercial and political pressures” slowly bringing about increasingly effective anti-corruption legislation and enforcement.

Malaysia is still suffering the fallout from the 1 Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB) scandal that saw the country’s reputation with investors suffer significantly.

The allegations surrounding Prime Minister Najib Razak accusing him of siphoning millions from the state investment fund, and the ensuing inadequate investigations that followed, have brought about a dramatic change in perception of the country’s ability to combat graft.

“It has made investors doubt whether there is any transparency in the country (at any level of government),” Hogan Lovells reports.




The impression of Malaysia on the world stage is that of a country “engulfed in corruption at the highest political level” and this is having a knock on effect on the economy and foreign investment.

Vietnam, was highlighted as one of the main problem areas in the region, ranking only 113th place (out of 176) in Transparency International’s Corruption Perception Index (CPI). Corruption is still a major issue according to Hogan Lovells, from “daily, low-level facilitation payments to high-level corruption scandals” with little domestic enforcement action being taken against government officials or the offending companies.

But Hogan Lovells feels that it is only a matter of time before this changes and the Vietnam anti-corruption authorities “wake up to the significant credibility and revenue deficit they face” as a result of not imposing strict punishments and sanctions for corrupt practices.

Indonesia on the whole is becoming more transparent, the report found, which is reflected in their dramatic rise in the CPI from 118th to 88th over a four year period. This was powered by efforts to create a “safe and sophisticated commercial environment” that is being managed by a more open central and regional government.

While there have been drastic improvements in transparency within government; present and former government officials are still involved in big business deals making public sector corruption an enduring challenge.

President Joko Widodo has made public sector corruption a focus of his term since being elected in 2014 on an anti-graft campaign, and inroads have been made according to Hogan Lovells.

“He (Widodo) has cut bureaucracy and with it the scope for corrupt interactions with government officials,” the report said. “That in turn has improved perceptions about how safe your investment in Indonesia will be.”




Thailand’s economy has seen significant growth in recent years due to the assistance of foreign direct investment, and this is likely to continue, but Hogan Lovells fear that the “country’s anti-corruption legal framework is struggling to keep pace.”

The rarity of corruption cases being brought shows that “actual enforcement (of the legislative changes) needs some improvement,” the report says.

Despite progress in developing its legislative framework, local enforcement that has been found lacking in the fight against corruption with some cases seemingly being pursued for purely “political motivations.”

Cases such as that of former prime minister Yingluck Shinawatra, who faces charges of corruption for her management of a rice subsidy scheme, hint at continuing tensions between the ruling military junta and the former Shinawatra political dynasty and the danger that corruption charges are being used to silence critics of ruling party.

There has long been a well-founded impression that corruption is a significant problem in Southeast Asia and often a major hurdle to doing business in the region. But as Hogan Lovells has found, 2016 saw some genuine and effective steps in the right direction that are “good news” for the region and business alike.
https://asiancorrespondent.com/2017...g-across-se-asia-despite-graft-higher-levels/

Indonesian Corruption Perceptions Index score compared to neighboring countries in last five years: 
country 2016 - 2015 2014 2013 2012

Singapore 84 - 85 84 86 87; -3
Australia 79 - 79 80 81 85; -6
Malaysia 49 - 50 52 50 49; 0
China 40 - 37 36 40 39; +1
Indonesia 37 - 36 34 32 32; *+5*
Philippines 35 - 35 38 36 34; +1
Thailand 35 - 38 38 35 37; -2
Timor-Leste 35 - 28 28 30 33; +2
Vietnam 33 - 31 31 31 31; +2
Papua NG 28 - 25 25 25 25; +3

While we're still far from countries like Australia and Singapore, 5 points leap in five years is indeed encouraging while condition in most other countries are stagnant or even regressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

papacita said:


> While we're still far from countries like Australia and Singapore, 5 points leap in five years is indeed encouraging while condition in most other countries are stagnant or even regressed.



India also improved by 4 points from 36 to 40 in same period.

Its good to see large population countries making good advancement....it bodes well for future.

From 2020 onwards, I hope to see a massive economic cooperation between Indonesia and India that will benefit both people a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

Ngurah Rai Goes Named Top Three Airports with Best Service




*I Gusti Ngurah Rai international airport in Bali received yet another award from Airport Council International as the world’s third best airport in 2016 based on their services.*

I Gusti Ngurah Rai airport earned the score of 4,92 from the scale 1 to 5 for a category of airport with 15-25 million passengers each year.

*"Based on the results of customer satisfaction throughout 2016, we managed to improve our score from 4,74 in 2015 to 4,92,"* Ngurah Rai airport General Manager Yanus Suprayogi in the middle of the 53rd anniversary of PT Angkasa Pura I in Tuban Kuta, Badung district on Sunday (26/2).

This year, this airport plans to continue raising their standards of services to the customers. This is done by among others thickening the asphalt of the runway, providing flight navigation tools, adding facilities as well as supporting operational infrastructure.

"As we speak, overlay runway is being constructed and this year we plan to build rapid exit taxiway to optimize the use of the runway," Yanus added. In addition, other facilities will be further enhanced by adding travelator, elevator and parking services.



*DEWA WIGUNA | ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Jokowi meets Australian CEOs, shares confidence about Indonesia's economy*





Sydney | Sat, February 25, 2017 | 05:07 pm

_Jokowi meets Australian CEOs, shares confidence about Indonesia's economy
Close friends: President Joko Widodo (second left) participates in a meeting with Australian business leaders in Sydney on Saturday. The President is on a two-day visit to Australia. (AP/Jason Reed)_

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo kicked off his two-day trip to Sydney on Saturday noon by meeting with CEOs of Australian multinational companies, during which he assured them about Indonesia’s supportive investment climate despite global and domestic challenges.

At the beginning of the meeting, Jokowi cracked a joke to break the ice, saying "I don't know how it is in Australia. But, in Indonesia, we sometimes work at weekends".

Citing upgraded outlooks recently released by various international rating agencies such as Moody's Investor Services, Jokowi assured the top executives, such as those from mining private equity firm EMR Capital, Marina Industrial Development and livestock exporter Austrex, that Indonesia is currently "enjoying very good investor sentiment”.

Earlier this month, Moody's revised the outlook on its ratings of Indonesian government debt from "stable" to "positive". Indonesia has also climbed 15 places to 91 in the World Bank's 2017 Ease of Doing Business index, from the previous rank of 106.

But, Jokowi also told the participants that the conditions related to the recent regional elections posed a challenge to the economy, particularly when a religion-driven massive rally occurred late last year against the backdrop of the Jakarta gubernatorial poll. The rally turned violent, forcing Jokowi to postpone his visit to Australia initially scheduled for November.

In the meeting, which later continued behind closed doors, the Australian businesspeople expressed confidence in “continuing their expansion in Indonesia", said Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi.

Australia’s investment in Indonesia reached US$168 million in 2015, with most going to mining and tourism sectors.

Retno also played down any concerns about domestic politics, saying that having regional elections run peacefully in 101 regions was an achievement for Indonesian democracy. "So, there is nothing to worry [about]," she added.

Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull is set to welcome Jokowi and First Lady Iriana in a private dinner at his residence on Saturday evening. (hwa)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ares-confidence-about-indonesias-economy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

_Workers load Indonesian-made train cars onto a ship at Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya, East Java. The train cars were part of a total 150 exported to Bangladesh. (Antara Photo/Zabur Karuru)_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi meets 13 major Australian investors*
Minggu, 26 Februari 2017 01:24 WIB - 0 Views





Photo document of Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull (left). (ANTARA/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Sydney (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) held a business meeting here on Saturday (Feb. 25) with 13 major Australian investors during his state visit to Australia.

"Today, the president has begun his state visit and has held a business meeting with 13 major business players in the fields of mining, hospitality, and other fields," Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said in Sydney.

She said that during the meeting, the Australian business players expressed their confidence to expand businesses in Indonesia.

According to the minister, one of the investors directly conveyed their expression of confidence (in the business climate in Indonesia).

Last year, they conducted a survey and found that Indonesia was among the top five countries which won the trust of investors and was given priority for their business expansion, Retno stated.

"I think it is very good if we are in the top five position of the Australian business players in Indonesia," the foreign minister added.

In the meeting, the investors expressed their commitment to create business expansion in the coming years. "This is the first agenda, and in a few moments, the president will meet the New South Wales premier," she noted.

New South Wales (NSW) has an important meaning for Indonesia, because in the Australian state, some 41,435 of the 68 thousand people are Indonesian citizens. 

There are 20 thousand Indonesian students of which half of them live in NSW.

"With NSW, the Indonesia-Australia trade will also be significant ," Retno remarked.

Hence, the president will meet NSWs Premier Gladys Berejiklian to discuss the cooperation that could be established between NSW and Indonesia.

Jokowi will also join for dinner at the residence of Australian Prime Minister Turnbull. "This shows the closeness between the prime minister and the president," she added.

The next day, Jokowi will have a tight agenda, including talks with Turnbull, which will begin as a one-on-one meet followed by a bilateral meeting, and the signing of a MoU on the maritime and creative economy sectors.

There will also be a state reception by the Governor General, which will be followed by a meeting and a lunch hosted by the governor general. 

The final agenda includes a meeting between the president and the Indonesian society in Sydney.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/B003)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109643/president-jokowi-meets-13-major-australian-investors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Merdeka.com, Bandung - This morning an explosion shocked the residents of Bandung. The explosion came from an open field in the village of Arjuna, Cicendo subdistrict, Bandung, Monday (27/2).

According to the people, Dono (55) heard an explosion large enough. "That was at about 8:15 pm I heard the sound of firecrackers like that. I guess the gas cylinder exploded," said Dono to merdeka.com, Monday (27/2).

When she left the house to check the origin of the explosion, Dono *saw a man alleged perpetrator pursued by several high school students.*

"Fitting out of the house I saw the culprit. *Men carry backpacks chased by high school students*. He (alleged perpetrators) wearing a black jacket," he explained.

Besides black jacket, added Dono, seen actors carrying a backpack that has been perforated, perforated. "Maybe that traces of gunpowder in the bag," he said.

Panic because of being chased, finally alleged perpetrator into the village office Arjuna. "*Because of being chased, the perpetrators entered the village office.* Keep now he is on the 2nd floor," he said.

Merdeka.com watchlist, the sound of crossfire on the 2nd floor of the village office. Not yet known what was going on in there. However, police personnel complete with long guns currently on alert at the village office Arjuna has now been given a police line.

Meanwhile, Bandung Kapolrestabes Commissioner Hendro Pandowo only revealed when the perpetrators are still at the 2nd floor of the Village Arjuna. "The perpetrator was still inside, have not been evacuated," for short.

http://bandung.merdeka.com/halo-ban...ng-pelaku-dikejar-kejar-anak-sma-170227j.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indonesia Investment Ad. (New York Times, January 17th, 1969)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> Indonesia Investment Ad. (New York Times, January 17th, 1969)



if government revive those policy again i will be damned sure the FDI will rising at the most further steep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> if government revive those policy again i will be damned sure the FDI will rising at the most further steep



What is latest FDI level for Indonesia?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> What is latest FDI level for Indonesia?


Almost 30 Billion USD in 2016, and only going up-trend for the foreseeable future.

Foreign direct investment in Indonesia rose by 2.1 percent year-on-year to IDR 101.3 trillion in the fourth quarter of 2016, easing from a 7.8 percent growth in the previous period. It was the highest value on record but the smallest growth in at least five years. The most FDI came to base metals, machinery and electronics, and mining sectors and Singapore was the biggest source of investment. In dollar terms, FDI was equivalent to USD 7.5 billion. _Total FDI in 2016 rose by 8.4 percent from the previous year to IDR 396.6 trillion_. Foreign Direct Investment in Indonesia averaged 67292.86 IDR Billion from 2010 until 2016, reaching an all time high of 101300 IDR Billion in the fourth quarter of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> The biggest battle over gold and copper : Indonesian government vs Freeport Mcmoran

Indonesia prepares company to manage Freeport

The Indonesian government is now preparing state-owned aluminum producer PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum) to manage a gold and copper mining site in Papua if the government can finally take over the mining site from PT Freeport Indonesia.






“We can manage [Freeport]. We have Inalum. It is up to the state-owned enterprises ministry, but we are ready,” said Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan in Jakarta on Monday as reported by _tempo.co_.

The government will take over of the mining site if it wins in the international arbitration tribunal.





_Biggest gold deposit in the world_

Previously, Freeport McMoRan president and CEO Richard C. Adkerson said the 2009 Mineral and Coal Mining Law stipulated that the CoW signed in 1991 was still valid, but the government had requested that Freeport convert the contract into a special mining license (IUPK).

The company gave the government three months for negotiation and threatened to take the case to the international arbitration if the negotiation fails.






Inalum, a company in Asahan, North Sumatra, is now prepared to lead mining companies in an effort to set up state-owned mining company holding, Luhut said.

The minister stressed that the company has the capability to manage Freeport, the world largest copper and gold mining company.

The government's plans to appoint Inalum to manage Freeport were supported by a member of the House of Representatives’ energy commission, Gus Irawan Pasaribu, who said the company had good performance in managing the aluminum producer, which was established in cooperation with the Indonesian government and Nippon Asahan Aluminium Co in 1976. (bbn)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/27/indonesia-prepares-company-to-manage-freeport.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia to Woo Saudi King With $25b Investment Opportunities




Jakarta.* Indonesia will dangle $25 billion worth of investment opportunities, mainly in infrastructure projects, to Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud when he visits Jakarta and Bali this week as the country seeks to increase ties with Saudi Arabia.

King Salman is visiting Indonesia as part of an Asian tour to promote investments. Indonesia and Saudi Arabia have been exploring more projects to improve airports, toll roads and sea ports in the archipelago, State Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said.

"We've prepared some potential projects from SOEs for co-operation with the Saudis," Rini said.

The Indonesian government has confirmed so far that King Salman will see the signing of a $6 billion investment by Saudi Arabia's national oil company Aramco in a refinery complex in Cilacap, Central Java, and several other contracts worth a total of $1 billion, the Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution said on Monday (27/02).

Darmin said Saudi Arabia eventually could be interested in investments worth a total of Rp 334 trillion ($25 billion) in Indonesia, including projects in oil refineries and petrochemical facilities.

Saudi Arabia only invested $900,000 in Indonesia last year, putting it at 57th place on Indonesia's foreign direct investment (FDI) sources list, below Mali and South Afrika.

Saudi investment between 2010 to 2015 totaled only $34 million, or 0.02 percent of total FDI in the period.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Agung said earlier King Salman will also discuss other co-operations in arts and culture, in health — including exchanging medical professionals during hajj and umroh pilgrimages, in religious affairs to promote a modern Islam through exchange of scholars, in tourism to increase the number of flights from Indonesia to Saudi Arabia, and in security to combat cross-border crime.

King Salman and his 1,500-men entourage will visit Jakarta and Bogor, West Java, from Wednesday before going to Bali on Saturday for a five-day holiday.

The monarch's Asia tour also includes visits to Japan, China and Malaysia to promote Aramco's $100 billion initial public offering to Asian investors.

The last time a Saudi King visited Indonesia was in 1970.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-woo-saudi-king-25b-investment-opportuinities/

*Honda Builds 1 Millionth Vehicle in Indonesia*
*



*
Honda builds its 1 millionth vehicle in Indonesia 14 years after launching production in the Southeast Asian country.

PT Honda Prospect Motor started local production in 2003 with the Honda Stream at its factory in Karawang, West Java. The plant’s production capacity is 80,000 units a year and was joined in 2014 by a second facility with yearly capacity of 120,000 units.

HPM now produces seven models at the two factories: the Mobilio, BR-V, HR-V, Jazz, Brio RS, Brio Satya and CR-V.

The production increase has kept pace with Honda’s growing market in the region’s most populated country with its more than 260 million people.

It sold 22,000 units in 2003 and has seen that grow to 200,000 units last year for a 19% market share.

The Karawang factory also plays an important role in Honda’s global component production. Besides supplying Japan, HPM ships components to neighbors such as Thailand, Malaysia, the Philippines and Vietnam, as well as India and Pakistan. Latin American destinations include Mexico, Brazil and Argentina.

Honda’s component exports from Indonesia last year topped 7,700 containers with parts worth 2.2 trillion rupiah ($164 million). HPM plans to increase this to almost 10,000 containers this year worth more than IR2.5 trillion ($187.1 million).

Honda has boosted its Indonesian production with the opening of a stamping plant making parts such as side panels, roof panels and floor panels. The factory’s advanced manufacturing technology includes an automatic continuous process and robotic system with capacity of 2 million parts a year.

HPM last year opened a IR228 billion ($17.1 million) crankshaft factory with annual capacity of 240,000 crankshafts a year.

Seiji Kuraishi, Honda Motor executive vice president, says Indonesia is Honda’s fourth-largest sales market, trailing only the U.S., China and Japan.

“Indonesia has always been and always will be an important market for Honda,” Kuraishi says in a statement. “We will continue to dedicate ourselves to doing business in Indonesia and the expansion of automobile production capacities with new factories is a testament to that commitment.”
http://wardsauto.com/industry/honda-builds-1-millionth-vehicle-indonesia

*Japanese Indonesian fashion fusion*
*



*
Bilateral economic and cultural cooperation can be undertaken in many ways. Apart from traditional arts, pop culture is a very effective entry point to strengthen a relationship between two countries as it is close to rapidly adapting young people. This kind of bilateral cooperation can be built through movies, music, reading and games, as well as derivatives like food and fashion.

The Japan External Trade Organization (JETRO), a Japanese government-related organization that promotes trade and investment, is one of the institutions that sees pop culture as an opportunity to strengthen Japan’s cultural connections with other countries. In Indonesia, JETRO believes that a cultural connection introduced via pop culture is an important strategy to promote Japanese fashion to Indonesia’s youngsters.

In its latest project, JETRO has invited 21 Japanese fashion brands to visit Indonesia so they can introduce them to the public in a fashion exhibition.

“None of them have been sold in Indonesia yet but they’re no longer new to some Indonesian aficionados of Japanese culture,” said Daiki Kasugahara, JETRO Indonesia president director.

He noted that Indonesians were familiar with Japanese fashion through comics, anime and TV dramas. The rise of Japan’s influence in local fashion had also been felt with an increasing number of Indonesian tourists visiting Japan thanks to affordable costs and easy procedures, he added. For the fashion event, JETRO is cooperating with Tokyo Girl Collection, a routine fashion festival in Japan.

“While so far only the Japanese have been able to enjoy our shows, now we’re bringing them to Jakarta,” said Noriyoshi Murakami, a representative of Tokyo Girl Collection.

The fashion event has invited Indonesian designers to collaborate and create new collections for the enhanced acculturation of both nations. The event also provides an opportunity for aspiring local models to enter the fashion world.

The Japanese fashion brands participating in the event are mostly casual and use different designs and fabrics. Among them are Denim Close with its denim dominance and Lucy Pop with its preppy look. Other brands, meanwhile, mostly have a Japanese anime look in their designs. FDMTL, one of the men’s brands, has a unique concept for combining the essence of kimono with denim to offer a modern collection without abandoning Japanese culture.

“FDMTL responds to their need for yukata [casual kimono] in a more modern version,” Murakami said, adding many Japanese youths were still fond of wearing yukata. Another impressive brand is Vector, a clothing line using recycled material to produce its outfits. This label makes available casual wear currently preferred by Japanese youths for young men and women.

To respond to Indonesia’s demand for Muslim dress, JETRO also introduced Japanese fashion lines that accommodate women wearing head scarves. Saiga, Plantica, Sayori, Fukusa and Watasi boasted collections for women using head scarves to look more stylish, mostly by adapting broad kimono cloth complete with Japanese flower motifs. Besides attire, Plantica also offers beautiful scarves that can certainly be worn by any women wishing to accentuate their appearance.

Murakami and Kasugahara said they had also cooperated with the (X)S.M.L brand to open pop-up shops in several braches in Indonesia. This brand was chosen for being regarded as having similar ideas to Japanese fashion and covering a wide range of young people as consumers.

Similar collaboration was also expected with local distributors, designers and brands.

One existing example of the fashion collaboration between the two countries can be found in the work of Toton, a young Indonesian designer who uses Japan’s kaji kinran textile for his design.

The Kyoto-based premium textile maker produces kinran woven fabric only found in the Nishijin region. The material, used for centuries for people behind palace and temple walls, is usually a woven combination of silk and golden yarns that give a classic and luxury touch to Japanese culture.

Toton exhibited his latest collection using kinran textile at Dewi Fashion Knight, Jakarta Fashion Week 2017. Toton’s work shows beautiful cultural synergy that not only adds colors to fashion but also favors both Japan’s and Indonesia’s cultural enrichment.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/2017/02/28/japanese-indonesian-fashion-fusion.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

Trans Papua road - 4330 km; 3851.93 km has been completed by the end of 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Lower budget deficit seen in first two months

_Indonesia recorded lower budget deficit in the first two months of the year compared to the same period last year as state revenue was higher than spending._






_Budget deficit stood at Rp 22 trillion (US$1.64 billion) between Jan. 1 and Feb. 20, or equal to 0.16 percent of the country’s gross domestic product (GDP), Finance Ministry’s data shows. The same period last year saw budget deficit at Rp 50.6 trillion or 0.41 percent of the GDP._

The budget deficit realization in the first two months of this year was only 6.7 percent of the target in the 2017 state budget, lower than 17.1 percent seen in the same period last year, as reported by _kontan.co.id_ on Monday.

The lower deficit was triggered by a 4.81 percent year-on-year (yoy) increase in state revenue to Rp 145.4 trillion as of Feb. 20, while government spending decreased by 10.97 percent to Rp 168.6 trillion in the same period.

The state revenue increase only reached 8.4 percent of this year’s target, but it was higher than 7.8 percent seen in the same period last year.

Meanwhile, government spending realization was 8.1 percent of the 2017 target, lower than the 9.1 percent recorded in the same period of 2016.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/28/lower-budget-deficit-seen-in-first-two-months.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Alleged images of new BB Merah Putih BlackBerry-branded device emerge

While much of the focus has been on the BlackBerry KEYone built by BlackBerry Mobile, alleged new images of the device better known as BBC100-1 built by PT BB Merah Putih for the Indonesian market have now emerged. These images detail a lower-end product that's built keenly for the market. Previous rumors have this device running a Snapdragon 425 clocked at 1.4 GHz and sporting a large, 5.5-inch screen at 720p HD, 4GB of RAM and 32GB of internal storage.






_BlackBerry device made in Indonesia_

As a special bonus, this device is said to have Dual-SIM support - perfect for the Indonesian market and packs a 3,000 mAh battery. Dual-SIM support would certainly be a first for a new age BlackBerry-branded smartphone, but many questions remain about how PT BB Merah Putih will develop and handle the brand in their own market of Indonesia.





_Codename: BlackBerry Aurora_

Let's hold our judgment until we have more details, as we don't even know whether the device will have availability outside of Indonesia. The device is already certified in Indonesia, and it seems like we've been saying we'll hear more about this device soon, but this time, we really mean it.

_http://crackberry.com/first-images-new-pt-merah-putih-blackberry-branded-device-emerge_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Soekarno-Hatta Airport Train to Be Operational in July

Jakarta.* The 36.3-kilometer railway line connecting Manggarai Station in South Jakarta with Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Banten, will be operational in July, offering travelers a cheaper and faster alternative, state-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura II announced in a statement on Sunday (26/02).

"The operation of this train is quite important to support connectivity between Jakarta and the airport," Angkasa Pura II president director Muhammad Awaluddin said.

"It will also reduce the use of private vehicles and help reduce traffic congestion," he added.

It currently takes travelers about an hour by car or two-and-a-half hours by public transportation to travel between Manggarai Station and the airport during peak hours. The new train service however, will only take 45 minutes.

The train will be operated by Railink, a joint venture between Angkasa Pura II and Kereta Api Indonesia, and it will have a capacity of up to 35,000 passengers a day.

Meanwhile, the Rp 160 billion ($12 million) train station at Soekarno-Hatta airport will be ready by March, around the same time as the completion of a sky train service, which will connect three terminals at the airport.

The station will offer several facilities, including a waiting lounge, commercial area and prayer room.

The station will be able to accommodate up to 3,500 passengers at a time, which includes 2,000 on the platform and 1,500 in the station building.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/soekarno-hatta-airport-train-to-be-operational-in-july/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi threatens to take action if Freeport are 'difficult'
_President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said he would take action if prolonged negotiations with US mining giant Freeport McMoran faced difficulties._






"I want a win-win solution because this is a business matter. Currently, I’m leaving the negotiations to the ministers. However, if they [Freeport] are difficult, then I will take action," he said after launching the non-cash food subsidy card in Cibubur, East Jakarta, on Thursday.

The company has refused to accept the demand from the government that it convert its contract of work (CoW) into a special mining license (IUPK). The company argues that this would effectively annul its CoW signed in 1991.

Freeport does not want to give up the rights listed in its present CoW, including the protections to its long-term investments. Under the government’s new regulation, Freeport is required to divest up to 51 percent of its shares gradually and to develop smelters.

"We cannot just give up our rights that have been given to the CoW,” Freeport McMoRan president and CEO Richard C. Adkerson said in a press statement received by _The Jakarta Post_ on Monday.

Adkerson said Indonesian law had to reflect legal principles that could be accepted internationally. He said a contract constituted the law for the parties in the contract and this law could not be changed or arbitrarily terminated by one party.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...to-take-action-if-freeport-are-difficult.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta to have the highest ferris wheel in Indonesia*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post






Jakarta | Wed, March 1, 2017 | 02:05 pm



Illustration of ferris wheel. (Shutterstock/File)
A ferris wheel claimed to be the highest in the country will be placed on top of the shopping center AEON Mall, which is currently under construction, in Jakarta Garden City in Cakung, East Jakarta.

The operational technical director of PT Momozen Amusement Indonesia, Supratman, said Tuesday that the amusement ride would be built with a 50-meter diameter and a height of 69 meters.

The ferris wheel will have 32 gondolas, each of which will be equipped with air conditioning and a luxurious interior.

“To ensure the safety, security and convenience of visitors, all construction materials have been brought in from Japan,” the company’s president director Gosuke Sakai said as quoted by _wartakota.tribunnews.com_.

The ferris wheel will also have anti-lightning protection.

The construction of the ferris wheel began in January and will be finished around August. The ferris wheel will welcome visitors in September. (vny/dmr)


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/01/jakarta-to-have-the-highest-carousel-in-indonesia.html

like in Tokyo then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Saudi King Salman Touches Down on Indonesian Soil*
_[Updated on 03:55 p.m. on Wednesday to add arrival video at Halim Perdana Kusuma Airport in East Jakarta]_

*Jakarta.* Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud, the King of Saudi Arabia, landed in Jakarta at Halim Perdana Kusuma Airport at 12.50 p.m. on Wednesday (01/03).


The king was welcomed by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and several cabinet members, news broadcaster BeritaSatuTV reported.

President Jokowi and King Salman departed from the airport to Bogor Palace in West Java to hold a bilateral meeting.

The leaders will discuss the planned Saudi investment of Rp 334 trillion ($25 billion) in Indonesian oil refineries and petrochemical facilities, as both countries seek closer diplomatic and financial ties.

They will also discuss cooperation in fields such as arts and culture, health services, religious affairs, tourism and security.

The president and the king will sign 10 memoranda of understanding (MoU), Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said.

King Salman is visiting Indonesia during his Asian tour to promote Saudi investment in the region.

Indonesia and Saudi Arabia have been exploring projects to improve airports, toll roads and seaports across the archipelago, State Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said.

The last Saudi monarch to visit Indonesia was King Faisal bin Abdulaziz in 1970.

http://jakartaglobe.id/news/saudi-king-salman-touches-indonesian-soil/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Arrived at Bogor Presidential Palace under heavy rain...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Arrived at Bogor Presidential Palace under heavy rain...



our President, carry his own umbrella. Indonesian style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> our President, carry his own umbrella. Indonesian style



Sambil nuntun raja salman, udah tuwir (81) soalnya. Wah, kebayang ribetnya protokoler.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia records 1.03 million tourist arrivals in January*
*



*
The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) recorded 1.03 million foreign tourist arrivals in January, a 26.58 percent increase from the figure in January, 2016, which stood at 814,300.

However, the 2017 January figure was 7.42 percent lower than the figure in December, 2016, said BPS chairman Suhariyanto during a press conference on Wednesday.

He said the increase in December was pushed by the year-end holidays -- Christmas and New Year.

The BPS recorded that the visits through 19 main gates reached 930,930 people, while visits through other gates reached 99,800 people.

China contributed the most tourists at 200,190 arrivals from 114,770 in January, 2016, followed by Singaporean tourists, which increased to 100,860 from 96,790, Australian tourists to 100,860 from 94,370 and Malaysian tourists to 97,370 from 83,370.

The BPS also recorded a high increase of tourists from India to 38,670 arrivals from 25,590. “There is a special tourist promotion to India,” said Suhariyadi as reported by _tempo.co_. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...1-03-million-tourist-arrivals-in-january.html

*Indonesia still largest contributor of tourists to Singapore*
*



*
About 2.89 million Indonesians visited Singapore throughout 2016, the biggest contribution of tourists to the city state, about 17.7 percent of the country’s 16.4 million total foreign tourist arrivals, according to a statement released by Singapore Tourism Board (STB).

The number of tourists from Indonesia grew by 6 percent, which was categorized as a sharp jump from the 10 percent decline in 2015, the statement says.

STB area director to Indonesia Raymond Lim said on Tuesday in a media gathering in Jakarta that his office would continue trying to attract more Indonesians to visit Singapore.

“We really hope that we can maintain what we had last year,” he said, adding that about 30 percent of Indonesians who visited Singapore went there for business.

However, to boost the numbers of tourists from the eastern part of Indonesia, the board will hold roadshows in Palembang in South Sumatra and in Medan in North Sumatra in March and April, he said, adding that it would continue the roadshows in Bali in August and in Sulawesi in September.

Lim said the board aimed for 16.4 to 16.7 million foreign tourists to visit Singapore in 2017 and expected revenues of between US$25 and $25.8 billion. (yon/bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...est-contributor-of-tourists-to-singapore.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> our President, carry his own umbrella. Indonesian style



I like Jokowi demeanour and presentation from what I have seen of him.

Has he ever indicated any of his personal impressions on India in unofficial terms? Just interested...


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Saudi Arabia and Indonesia should develop massive investment and trade relations.

Both countries have a lot of gain from each other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> I like Jokowi demeanour and presentation from what I have seen of him.



He is lean, light-footed and spontanious. You wouldn't believe it, but when he was a Jakarta Governor, he even lifted and moved ceremonial gong spontaneously on the podium for President SBY, so SBY can comfortably hit the gong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

pr1v4t33r said:


> He is lean, light-footed and spontanious. You wouldn't believe it, but when he was a Jakarta Governor, he even lifted and moved ceremonial gong spontaneously on the podium for President SBY, so SBY can comfortably hit the gong.



Its about time Indonesia got such leader. For longest time I got Gus Dur stuck in my head lulz (thats when I was in Singapore)...not taking anything away from him tho....just nice to have a leader thats well heeled and more dynamic presentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> Its about time Indonesia got such leader. For longest time I got Gus Dur stuck in my head lulz (thats when I was in Singapore)...not taking anything away from him tho....just nice to have a leader thats well heeled and more dynamic presentation.



Yeah, the free spirited Gus Dur. He was too frontal and upfront, he got overwhelmed by Indonesian politics. 
I see the current president more strategic, tactical and even cunning in playing along with Indonesian politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yeah, the free spirited Gus Dur. He was too frontal and upfront, he got overwhelmed by Indonesian politics.
> I see the current president more strategic, tactical and even cunning in playing along with Indonesian politics.



We got Gus Dur who is too advance and sophisticated for Indonesian people at the time. Unfortunately he is so idealist and bordering too naive, thats why he got overwhelmed by his political opponents. 

*Trade ministry prepares strategy to raise non-oil/non-gas exports*
Rabu, 1 Maret 2017 09:09 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Trade Ministry is preparing a strategy to increase non-oil/non-gas exports by 5.63 percent this year by encouraging the export of South Sulawesi provinces key commodities, among others.

The strategy includes encouraging synergy among the central government, regional administrations, Indonesian missions abroad and businessmen in South Sulawesi, Director General of National Export Development at the Trade Ministry Arlinda said in a press statement released on Tuesday.

"The Trade Ministry will synergize the supply of key commodities from South Sulawesi and the demand for the commodities in the global market," she said. 

The measure is expected to help the country achieve the target of non-oil/non-gas exports for this year at US$138.7 billion, a 5.63 percent increase compared to those of last year, she said.

The Directorate General of National Export Development held a meeting with the South Sulawesi provincial government, with the theme "Forum for the Development of Global Market for South Sulawesis Key Commodities".

South Sulawesi is one of the Indonesian provinces which have the great potentials to develop exports. In 2015, South Sulawesis exports accounted for 1.07 percent of the countrys non-oil/non-gas exports, putting it in the 16th place among the countrys 33 provinces.

However, the provinces exports last year fell, along with declining global commodity prices. After all, the province still saw a surplus of US$424 million in its foreign trade last year.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Arrived at Bogor Presidential Palace under heavy rain...



How many umbrellas does it take to keep the King of Saudi Arabia dry? SEVEN - and a golden escalator to get him from his gold-clad plane to the tarmac.  











_The king arrives via the golden escalator for his historic visit to Indonesia - the first by a Saudi head of state in 47 years





The plane carrying Saudi Arabia's King Salman bin Abdul Aziz lands at Halim airport in Jakarta on March 1, 2017_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

MarveL said:


> How many umbrellas does it take to keep the King of Saudi Arabia dry? SEVEN - and a golden escalator to get him from his gold-clad plane to the tarmac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The king arrives via the golden escalator for his historic visit to Indonesia - the first by a Saudi head of state in 47 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane carrying Saudi Arabia's King Salman bin Abdul Aziz lands at Halim airport in Jakarta on March 1, 2017_



Jokowi is a very good host for such a guy. I hope KSA learns something from fundamental Indonesian culture of hospitality, religious tolerance and multi-ethnic progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tax amnesty result till 27 Feb 2017, has collected around USD 8.4 Billion in tax income, and uncovering USD 330 Billion undeclared assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tax amnesty result till 27 Feb 2017, has collected around USD 8.4 Billion in tax income, and uncovering USD 330 Billion undeclared assets.



When did this start? Something similar is ongoing in India too.

This will be really good for formalisation and uncovering of large parts of Indonesia's economy.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> When did this start? Something similar is ongoing in India too. This will be really good for formalisation and uncovering of large parts of Indonesia's economy.



The program has been started from july 2016 last year and will last until march 2017, (9 month). Currently, this is the most successful tax amnesty program in the world 

What about India's tax amnesty progress?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tax amnesty result till 27 Feb 2017, has collected around USD 8.4 Billion in tax income, and uncovering USD 330 Billion undeclared assets.



USD 330 billion of declared assets represent the trust of the people to the current administration. Great job! Thats already around the size of Philippine GDP.. 

I expect to see more assets to be declared within the month specially on the last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> USD 330 billion of declared assets represent the trust of the people to the current administration. Great job! Thats already around the size of Philippine GDP. I expect to see more assets to be declared within the month specially on the last week.



This is what i like from the current Govt. There're a lot of breakthrough. Freeport showdown would be fun to watched.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robin Wong

MarveL said:


> Back then at 1962 when *King Saud *was 19 year old, he accompanying his father *King Salman* on visitation to Soekarno's era.


ini bukannya kebalik ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi monitors progress of Asian Games projects*

Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post






Jakarta | Thu, March 2, 2017 | 03:23 pm



Workers construct a pole for the light rail transit (LRT) system in Jakarta. The Jakarta administration will allocate Rp 4.4 trillion (US$352 million) for the LRT project, which will serve transportation needs during the Asian Games 2018 sporting event. (Antara/M. Agung Rajasa)
President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo regularly monitors the progress of Asian Games infrastructure projects by meeting with related parties once a month.

During the meeting on Thursday, the President assigned Vice President Jusuf Kalla to handle the preparation of the event.

The games will be attended by 33,000 athletes from Asia in Jakarta and Palembang in 2018.

(Read also: _*Organizer says it has secured 11 major sponsorships for Asian Games*_)

"The event is good to build the country's brand image and this is a moment to show our capability to handle a world class event," he said before the meeting.

The construction of Asian Games 2018 facilities is targeted to be finished in November. As of December 2016, Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said that the renovation of 11 venues had only reached 12 percent.

Among the infrastructure projects include light rail transit (LRT) construction in Jakarta and Palembang.

Palembang LRT has a 23-kilometer route and will pass through 13 stations from Sultan Mahmud Badarudin II airport to an Asia Games venue in Banyuasin Regency, while the Jakarta LRT spans 81.6 km divided into six sections, which will be constructed in two phases. The Jakarta LRT needs a total investment of Rp 22.5 trillion, while the Palembang LRT needs Rp 10.9 trillion in investments.

It will not be a problem to construct the Palembang LRT, which is handled by state-owned PT Waskita Karya. However, the Jakarta LRT faces financial problems as the government's budget cannot finance the total cost.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said the government was currently trying to find a solution with a new financing scheme. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/02/jokowi-monitors-progress-of-asian-games-projects.html

*Waskita and Acset sign deal worth Rp 13.5 trillion*

Winny Tang
The Jakarta Post






Jakarta | Thu, March 2, 2017 | 12:31 pm



Drivers have to slow down their vehicles when passing the 16 km of Jakarta-Cikampek toll road in Bekasi, West Java. (Antara/Risky Andrianto)
State-owned builder Waskita Karya and construction firm Acset Indonusa won a contract worth Rp 13.5 trillion (US$1.01 billion) to build Jakarta-Cikampek II elevated toll road, the companies announced on Wednesday.

The 38.6 kilometer toll road from Cikunir to West Karawang, expected to be completed within 24 months, will serve to address traffic congestion on the existing Jakarta-Cikampek toll road.

The contract was obtained from Jasa Marga Jalanlayang Cikampek and was signed on Feb. 27.

(Read also: _*Govt trials new payment system for Cikampek-Palimanan toll road*_)

In the project, Waskita holds 51 percent shares, equivalent to Rp 6.9 trillion, to work on the Cikunir-Cikarang section of 19.7 km, while Acset holds 49 percent shares, Rp 5.5 trillion, to work on the Cikarang-Karawang 18.9 km section.

The project construction will be done with minimal impact to the existing Jakarta-Cikampek toll road that will remain in operation while the construction is in progress, said Dono Parwoto, the representative for Waskita-Acset joint operation.

"The involvement of Waskita and Acset in this project shows the companies’ participation on the acceleration of infrastructure development,” Dono said in an official statement, adding that the companies would maintain their commitment to zero accidents.

Jakarta-Cikampek II elevated toll road project adds to the list of toll-road construction projects developed by Waskita.

Muhammad Choliq, Waskita’s president director said that in 2017 the company will focus on targeting new contracts for toll road projects. The firm has eyed Rp 80 trillion in new contracts this year. (win/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...d-acset-sign-deal-worth-rp-13-5-trillion.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Jokowi and King Salman, planting an _Ulen _Tree (iron bark tree) to symbolize Indonesia-Saudi's relations are strong as this tree's bark.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Pemerintah kebut pembangunan MRT*
Kamis, 2 Maret 2017 14:02 WIB - 1.802 Views

Pewarta: Juwita Trisna Rahayu





Presiden Joko Widodo (kiri) didampingi Menteri PUPR Mochamad Basoeki Hadimoeljono (kedua kiri) dan Gubernur DKI Jakarta Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (keempat kiri) meninjau perkembangan proyek MRT di Jakarta, Kamis (23/2/2017). Mass Rapid Transportation (MRT) siap beroperasi pada Maret 2019. (ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah mengebut pembangunan rel kereta _Mass Rapid Transit_ (MRT), yang pengerjaan tahap satunya yang meliputi rute Lebak Bulus-Bundaran Hotel Indonesia (HI) ditargetkan selesai 2019.

"Bapak Presiden memberikan arahan kepada kami, bahwa MRT Tahap I selesai 2019, tetapi MRT Tahap II, yaitu Bundaran HI-Ancol Timur akan dimulai pada 2018, dipercepat," kata Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi usai memberikan sambutan di _Regional Meeting on Sustainable Urban Transport Index_ di Jakarta, Kamis.

Budi menambahkan proyek MRT Tahap III dari wilayah Timur ke Barat (East West), dari Cikarang ke Balaraja, pengerjaannya akan dimulai dua tahun lebih awal.

"MRT _East West_ yang tadinya akan dimulai pada 2022, kita akan mulai 2019," katanya.

Percepatan pengerjaan proyek MRT, menurut dia, ditujukan untuk mengurangi kemacetan lalu lintas Ibu Kota dengan menyediakan moda transportasi massal yang cepat, aman dan nyaman.

"Artinya apa, pemerintah pusat, Pak Jokowi sangat _concern_ (memperhatikan) bagaimana pengembangan transportasi berkelanjutan harus didorong penuh walaupun dengan _effort_ (upaya) yang tidak ringan," katanya.

Budi yakin pengoperasian MRT bisa berdampak luar biasa bagi perkembangan kota.

"Kalau kita berhasil keluar dari jebakan-jebakan yang saat ini membuat kita pusing karena macet, saya yakin 2024-2025 Jakarta menjadi lebih baik," katanya.

Saat ini, dia menuturkan, pemerintah masih melakukan studi terkait rencana percepatan pembangunan MRT Tahap III (Balaraja-Cikarang). 

Seluruh terowongan MRT Tahap I telah terhubung dan tengah dilakukan proses pengeboran terakhir menggunakan bor Antareja 1, Antareja 2, Mustikabumi 1, dan Mustikabumi 2.

Bertemunya keempat bor itu menandakan pengerjaan struktur bawah tanah MRT Jakarta dari Sisingamangaraja hingga Bundaran Hotel Indonesia telah selesai 80 persen. 

Sementara struktur layang dari Lebak Bulus ke Sisingamangaraja telah selesai hingga 50 persen. 

Pembangunan MRT meliputi tiga fase, fase pertama meliputi jalur Lebak Bulus - Bundaran HI sepanjang 16 kilometer, fase kedua meliputi jalur Bundaran HI - Ancol Timur sepanjang 13,5 kilometer yang awalnya akan dibangun 2019, dan fase ketiga meliputi jalur Cikarang - Balaraja sepanjang 87 kilometer yang awalnya akan dibangun pada 2022. 

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/615551/pemerintah-kebut-pembangunan-mrt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

MarveL said:


> Back then at 1962 when King Salman was 19 year old, he accompanying his father King Saud on visitation to Soekarno's era.



Raja Saud tu abangnya Raja Salman, bukan abi-nya, brouw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> Raja Saud tu abangnya Raja Salman, bukan abi-nya, brouw.



wa iya ternyata selisih satu, bokapnya Ibn Saud ternyata.


----------



## skyhigh88

TRAVEL INTEL * HOTELS
*Condé Nast Traveler
Why You Should Visit Indonesia in 2017*
By Andrew Sessa
March 1, 2017

*New hotels and cruises (plus better air routes and infrastructure) equals more island time for everyone.*

Indonesia has long been on the must-visit list of intrepid surfers, sun lovers, and spa seekers—not to mention romantic types inspired by the final third of Elizabeth Gilbert's Eat Pray Love. There's a lot of love to go around: “We love Indonesia,” says Catherine Heald, co-founder and CEO of Asia-travel specialist Remote Lands. “It's so huge, and it has thousands of islands. There's so much variety, and amazing culture. In the summer, especially, from May to September, and into October, it's one of our biggest countries [for bookings].”

So why go now, if everyone’s already been? The Southeast Asian archipelago nation has hardly lacked for great places to stay, especially on the perennially popular island of Bali, but it’s experiencing a particular hospitality boom these days. On Bali alone, according to a report last month by consultants Horwath HTL and C9 Hotelworks, hotel occupancy was up by four percent in 2016 from the previous year, and incoming international travel was up by six percent, with the influx of an addition four million foreign tourists bringing the total to more than 11 million for the first time.
















*Photo by Masashi Kuma*

*Hoshinoya Bali just opened in the hills of Ubud.*

Even better news? More and more top-end hotels are opening to greet these guests. In January, *the Japanese brand Hoshino unveiled Hoshinoya Bali in the rainforest-covered hills of inland Ubud, Bali.* There, 30 multi-floor, indoor-outdoor, thatch-roofed, artisan-crafted villas open to a series of swimming pools and canals that are *part of the island’s UNESCO-protected network of water temples. *(Be sure to enjoy an Indonesian-Japanese meal in one of the café gazebos that seem to float over the forest.)













*Courtesy Bahwah Island*

*Bawah Private Island (pictured) actually occupies five separate islands—because that's how Indonesia rolls.*

In June comes Bawah Private Island, which, despite its name, actually *occupies five separate islands set in three turquoise lagoons in Indonesia’s Anambas archipelago, two hours by ferry and seaplane from Singapore.* Spread over 300 acres, the eco-minded, light-on-the-land resort comprises 35 hand-built beach, garden, and overwater villas—many of them luxe safari-style tents, others made of bamboo and thatch—*that give easy access to 13 beaches and pristine primary forests.*






*Capella Ubud*

The hotel trend continues into the fall, when *Capella Ubud pitches its 22 tented villas, each with its own pool and all designed by Bill Bensley*—the architect behind the beloved Four Seasons Tented Camp Golden Triangle, in Chiang Rai, Thailand—to evoke the East-meets-West aesthetic of 19th-century colonial style. Also coming this year is the Legian Lombok, sister of the Legian Bali, whose 39 rooms and eight villas extend along a two-and-a-half-mile, palm-dotted sandy beach on the relatively untouristed island of Lombok.









*Star Clippers*





*Star Clippers Indonesia Journey*

It's not just hotels that are investing in Indonesia. *May sees the launch of Star Clippers’ first voyages in Indonesia*; a more accessible alternative to chartering a private phinisi. Sailing on the four-masted, 170-passenger Star Clipper tall ship, *passengers will stop in local villages, marine preserves, and volcanic islands for snorkeling and scuba diving.* Those traditional wooden sailboats have gotten the luxe treatment over the last several years, refit with plush interiors, and, most recently, built with all the mod-cons (e.g., bigger windows and motors). Among the newest are the two-guest Alexa, the 10-guest Rascal, and the 14-guest Lamima and Donia Baru.






*The Gauguin*





*Seabourn Encore*

*Paul Gauguin Cruises and Seabourn also have rare stops in Indonesia this year*, only the second time each has ever come to the country: *Paul Gauguin’s April and June Pacific itineraries are on its 332-passenger flagship*, while *Seabourn’s March “Gems of the Java Sea II” itinerary will be on the months-old 300-suite Seabourn Encore.*





*Toraja*

Heald also says that new flights and local airports are making travel to more off-the-radar Indonesian spots even easier. *Daily routes now connect to the northern island of Sulawesi, known for its fascinating funeral rituals, and Raja Ampat, a jumping-off point for sailing adventures, which also has its own recently opened airport.*





Flights to Indonesia from the U.S., meanwhile, still require a layover elsewhere in East Asia or the Middle East. The country’s national carrier, *Garuda Indonesia, had planned to start nonstop LAX-Jakarta routes*, but the route is still pending final approval following the FAA’s August lifting of its nine-year ban against Indonesian airlines. The good news? Right now, you can find one-stop trips from the U.S. for less than $700 at various points through the spring and summer.

*http://www.cntraveler.com/story/why-you-should-visit-indonesia-in-2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Why you should watch Jokowi’s latest vlog with King Salman*

JESSICHA VALENTINA
THE JAKARTA POST

Jakarta | Fri, March 3, 2017 | 01:32 pm



President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo brings video blogging (vlogging) to a whole new level.

On Wednesday, the President posted a video of him having lunch with King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud at the Bogor Presidential Palace, West Java, allowing audiences to get an up close and personal view of the meeting.

“He just started eating,” said the president, adding that the king’s visit was preceded by his visit to the kingdom in 2015.

In the video, he mentioned that King Salman’s visit was historical as it had been 47 years since a Saudi king visited Indonesia.

Jokowi then moved the camera to King Salman, requesting him to say a few words.

Read also: New vlogger in town: President Widodo

Through his translator, the king said that he was very happy to be in Indonesia and that he loves Indonesians.

“For us, Indonesians are our brothers and sisters. Very noble people,” said King Salman.

Jokowi responded by thanking him. “Hopefully this visit could strengthen the relationship between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Indonesia. A relationship that would benefit [both countries],” he said.

The vlog caught netizens’ attention, and it has already been viewed more than 1 million times.

A global multi-platform media and entertainment company _Mashable _mentioned Jokowi as one of Indonesia’s most unlikely YouTube celebrities. The article mentioned a YouTube spokesperson's comment who said that Jokowi’s channel was interesting as it shows how the president likes to experiment. (kes)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/...tch-jokowis-latest-vlog-with-king-salman.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*State firm, Saudi firm sign $2b commitment to build low cost housing*

Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Fri, March 3, 2017 | 12:35 pm





President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud wave at Bogor Palace in West Java on Wednesday on the king's first day in Indonesia. (Antara/Puspa Perwitasari)
State construction firm PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) signed a US$2 billion (US$26.7 trillion) commitment with Saudi Arabian firm Adil Makki Contracting Company (AMCO) on Thursday to build 8,000 low cost housing units, as part of government infrastructure improvement.

“The realization of the MoU can take place next year,” said Roslan Roeslani, chairman of Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KADIN), after the signing ceremony during the Indonesia-Saudi Arabia Business Forum in the Grand Hyatt on Thursday.

KADIN invites more Saudi businesspeople to invest in infrastructure amid Indonesia's limited state budget and vision to accelerate development of roads, ports, water, sanitary systems and other public facilities.

The country is targeting to build thousands of kilometers of toll roads, dozens of dams, airports and seaports as well as an additional 35,000 MW of power plants within the 2015 to 2019 period to cut down its high logistics cost that now accounts for more than 20 percent of its Gross Domestic Product.

*(Read also: Saudi Arabia confirms investment in Cilacap refinery: Minister)*

According to an assessment by the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas), the total investment needs for the period amount to Rp 4.8 quadrillion (US$369.2 billion), of which national and regional budgets can only cover Rp 1.98 quadrillion.

WIKA and AMCO signing took place during the Indonesia-Saudi Arabia business forum attended by businesspeople and high officials from both countries, including Indonesia Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Thomas “Tom” Lembong, Trade Minister Enggartiasto “Enggar” Lukita and Governor of the General Authority for Small and Medium Enterprises from Saudi Arabia, Ghassan Ahmed Al Sulaiman. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-2b-commitment-to-build-low-cost-housing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*16 Heads of states to attend IORA Summit in Jakarta*
Kamis, 2 Maret 2017 22:45 WIB - 0 Views





Indian Ocean Rim Association countries. (onetikk.com)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - As many as 16 heads of states have confirmed their participation in the 16th Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) summit in Jakarta on March 7, 2017.

"Based on the latest update, I can confirm that the representatives from 21 IORA member states will be attending the summit, including 16 VVIP guests consisting of presidents, vice presidents, and prime ministers," Foreign Ministrys Director General for Asia-Pacific and African affairs Desra Percaya noted here on Thursday.

Among the heads of states attending the summit are five presidents, four vice presidents, four prime ministers, and three deputy prime ministers.

South African President Jacob Zuma, Sri Lanka President Maithripala Sirisena, and Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull are included on the list of leaders participating in the IORA Summit.

The series of meeting of IORA Summit will take place from March 5 to 7, starting with the high official meeting on March 5, ministerial meeting on March 6, and concluding with the summit on March 7.

The summit will be held under the theme "Strengthening Maritime Cooperation for Peaceful, Stable, and Prosperous Indian Ocean."

As part of the event, there will also be an IORA Business Summit which will be attended by 250 international businessmen from IORA member states.

The theme for the business summit is "Building Partnership for Sustainable and Equitable Economic Growth."

"In this business meeting, President Joko Widodo is scheduled to deliver a speech," Percaya noted.

(Reported by Yuni Arisandi/KR-BSR/H-YH/B019)
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109717/16-heads-of-states-to-attend-iora-summit-in-jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*AWE completes drill stem test at AAL-4XST1 well offshore Indonesia*


AWE has completed a drill stem test (DST) on the G Sand reservoir at the Ande Ande Lumut (AAL) 4XST1 appraisal well in offshore Indonesia.

Following the DST, results exceeded pre-drill expectations and are 58% higher compared with the previous G-sand tests conducted at AAL-3X.

Conducted over a 3.5m perforated interval in the sidetrack well bore, the DST was assisted by an electrical submersible pump (ESP).

During the process, bulk oil samples were recovered for further testing. However, well site measurements indicates that the G-sand oil has a specific gravity of 10.7 API at 60°F.

AWE managing director and CEO David Biggs said: "The better than expected flow-rates achieved and excellent reservoir quality underline the significant potential of the AAL oil project.

"The better than expected flow-rates achieved and excellent reservoir quality underline the significant potential of the AAL oil project."
"The positive results of the G-sand DST, together with a forecast lower cost environment and an improving long-term outlook for the oil price are all encouraging in respect of a decision to develop the AAL field."

The AAL-4X well has been drilled in water depths of 72m using the Raniworo jack-up drilling rig.

After completion of preliminary analysis, it was noted that wireline log data indicated an 8m oil column in the G-Sand and good quality reservoir.

AWE is currently carrying out operations to commence a second DST test in the main AAL field K-sand reservoir.

The AAL oil project is part of the Northwest Natuna PSC, which is located offshore Indonesia in the Natuna Sea.

It consists of the K Sand reservoir and the underlying G Sand reservoir.

The primary target of the AAL-4X well is the G Sand reservoir, which is estimated to contain 289 million barrels gross oil in place with 36 million barrels gross recoverable oil.

The Northwest Natuna PSC is equally owned by AWE through its subsidiaries and Santos (the operator).
http://www.offshore-technology.com/...at-aal-4xst1-well-offshore-indonesia-4937854/


----------



## Nike

*Saudi Arabia to to explore non-oil investments in Indonesia*
2nd March 2017 | 1.970 Views
Pewarta: Aria Cindyara




Saudi Arabia's King, Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud (left) praying at Istiqlal Mosque in Jakarta, March 2, 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Saudi Arabia will be exploring investment opportunities in Indonesias non-oil and gas sectors, especially in the tourism, housing, healthcare, and logistics sectors.

Saudi Arabia is looking to expand its investment outside the oil and gas sector as there are other business areas that can boost their economy, Deputy Governor of Investment Affairs from the Saudi Arabian General Investment Authority (SAGIA), Faisal Bassarat, said after the Indonesia-Saudi Arabia Business Forum event in Jakartas Grand Hyatt hotel on Thursday.

"We cannot rely on one commodity to drive the economy, because there are true potentials in the other sectors too," he remarked.

In the forum, held in alignment with the visit of King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud of Saudi Arabia to Indonesia, three private Indonesian companies signed a Memorandums of Understanding (MoUs) with three of their Saudi Arabian counterparts as a form of commitment to further explore the cooperation between Indonesia and Saudi Arabia.

Indonesias state-owned enterprise PT Wijaya Karya TBK and Saudis Abdul Munif Makki Group signed an agreement for infrastructure and low-cost housing cooperation, while Bunda Medik and Aloula Medical Care inked their MoU for cooperation in the healthcare sector.

Lastly, Koperasi Produsen Anugerah Bumi Hijau signed their agreement with Saudis Alfanar Energy for partnership in Biomass Energy.

Bassarat further stated that the cooperation in these varying sectors is in line with Saudi Arabia Governments Vision of 2030.

"The essence of the vision 2030 is to explore beyond the oil and gas sector," he noted.

Meanwhile, Chairman of Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KADIN) Rosan Perkasa Roeslani remarked that the total trade between Indonesia and Saudi was recorded to be at US$5 billion, which is a significant decrease compared to the previous year, in which the total trade reached $8 billion. 

"For that reason, we strive to find breakthroughs in the trade relations. All along, our transactions (with Saudi Arabia) often involve the oil and gas sector, and we are now trying to explore other areas to boost an even bigger growth," he stated.

In his remarks, Roeslani underlined that Saudi Arabia is one of the most potential trade partner for Indonesia in the Middle East and that he believed that there are enormous opportunities for Saudi Arabia to engage in Indonesias development efforts by increasing its investment in Indonesia.

"The Indonesian government is now actively accelerating the implementation of its physical infrastructure programs like toll roads, railways, sea, airports, and bridges," he pointed out.

Industrial zone developments and tourism were also highlighted by the KADIN Chairman as Indonesias priority sectors. 

"Vast opportunities are also open in the power sector since the government of Indonesia launched its program to develop 35 thousand MW power over the next 10 years," he revealed. 

(T.KR-ARC/INE)

EDITED BY INE/H-YH.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109716/saudi-arabia-to-to-explore-non-oil-investments-in-indonesia

*Indonesia to export corn to Malaysia*
3rd March 2017 | 1.442 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Agriculture Minister Andi Amran Sulaiman said Indonesia has agreed to export 3 million tons of corn grains to Malaysia in the next three years. 

"Malaysia would be ready to import corn from Indonesia," Amran said after a meeting with Malaysian Agriculture and Agro-based Industry Minister Dato Sri Ahmad Shabery Cheek here on Friday. 

Malaysia has wholly relied on import for corn importing the commodity mainly from Argentina and the United States.

Amran said Indonesia would export corn only after domestic requirement is fully met, but was convinced that Indonesia could export corn to Malaysia in three years. 

He said the two countries agree to grow corn in the border area of Entikong in West Kalimantan and Sarawak across the border in Malaysia. 

The corn fields would be 50,000 hectares that could be expanded to 100,000 hectares in Entikong and 60,000 hectares in Sarawak, he said. 

Amran said and his Malaysian counterpart would start the planting in Entikong in the middle of this year.

"Malaysia has been almost 100 percent dependent on import from far off countries. We think the project is not impossible based on the initiative of Indonesia," Dato Sri Achmad said.

Indonesia also agreed to supply organic rice and live cows to Malaysia. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109733/indonesia-to-export-corn-to-malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pembangunan DDT Manggarai - Cikarang*
Jumat, 3 Maret 2017 18:00 WIB | 396 Views






Pembangunan DDT Manggarai - CikarangSejumlah alat berat dioperasikan untuk mengerjakan pembangunan proyek rel dwiganda atau Double-Double Track (DDT) Manggarai-Cikarang di kawasan Jatinegara, Jakarta, Jumat (3/3/2017). Proyek yang ditargetkan selesai pada 2019 itu diharapkan dapat memaksimalkan perjalanan commuter line dan kereta jarak jauh. (ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir)

*Indonesia promotes tourism at Belgrade Fair*
3rd March 2017 | 1.563 Views

London, UK (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has promoted the top ten tourist destinations in the 39th Belgrade International Fair of Tourism Sajam Turizma in Belgrade, Serbia.

A statement from the Indonesian Embassy in Belgrade, Serbia received by ANTARA here, Thursday mentioned that the exhibition was opened by Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic.

The Indonesian pavilion under a theme of Nature and Adventure - Wonderful Indonesia showcased natural and adventurous travels in various tourist destinations across the nation.

The participation of Indonesia at the prestigious event is expected to introduce Indonesias tourist sites to Serbian people and those from Southeast Europe region.

The largest tourism exhibition in the Southeast Europe region was participated in by 1,150 participants from 56 countries.

In addition to showing travel destinations, the Indonesian Pavilion also served Indonesian specialty coffee, featured traditional dances, and interactive quizzes for visitors.

On the sidelines of the fair, the Indonesia Embassy held a gala cocktail with media representatives and tour operators in Serbia.

In the event the Ambassador of Indonesia to Serbia, Harry Kandou, explained the development of tourism in Indonesia as well as promoted cooperation between the two countries in the tourism sector.

During the four-day exhibition, more than 300 travel package inquiries to Indonesia have been received.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109730/indonesia-promotes-tourism-at-belgrade-fair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Saudi Businesses Invest $2.4b in Indonesia During King Salman's Visit*


*Jakarta.* Indonesian and Saudi Arabian companies finalized four investment agreements totaling $2.4 billion during a meeting between delegates from the Saudi Chambers of Commerce and Industry and its Indonesian counterpart in Jakarta on Thursday (02/03).

Rosan Perkasa Roeslani, chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) said that King Salman bin Abdul Aziz al-Saud's visit to Indonesia this week has reinvigorated Saudi investments across the archipelago.


"The king's visit to Indonesia has spurred investment here," Rosan said. "Saudi businessmen readily admit that they seriously considered investing in Indonesia before King Salman's visit. This momentum must be seized, because the memorandum of understanding will amount to nothing if we do not follow through on this progress."

The state-owned construction company Wijaya Karya signed a memorandum of understanding with the Saudi Adil Abdul Munif Makki Group, which will see the two companies develop a housing project in the Gulf kingdom in the coming years, Rosan noted.

He said that the project will include the construction of 8,000 housing complexes and is estimated to cost $2 billion.

Saudi's Alfanar Energy has also agreed to invest in a biomass power plant in Indonesia, valued at approximately $100 million. The company will work with Koperasi Produsen Anugerah Bumi Hijau, a local farmers cooperative, in developing the power plant.

In the medical services sector, Healthcare Bundamedik System, an Indonesian hospital operator, signed an agreement with the Saudi Aloula Medical Care organization to initiate mutual cooperation in the field, Rosan said. Details of that cooperation have yet to be released to the public.

Kadin and the Saudi Chambers of Commerce have also agreed to explore further cooperation in the country's tourism industry, with the Saudi chamber planning to bolster investment into local travel agents specializing in facilitating hajj and umrah pilgrimages for the nation's 202 million Muslims, Rosan said.

Both chambers have also agreed to establish what will be known as the Indonesia Saudi Arabia Business Council, which will aim to promote investment projects between the two countries in sharia financing and infrastructure projects.

In previous years, Saudi Arabia has shown meager interest in investing in the country, with last year's total investments from the Gulf kingdom amounting to only $900,000.

Saudi investment between 2010 to 2015 totaled only $34 million, or 0.02 percent of total foreign direct investment in that period.


http://jakartaglobe.id/business/sau...indonesia-on-the-heels-of-king-salmans-visit/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*King Salman`s visit to Bali expected to boost Arab tourists*
Sabtu, 4 Maret 2017 00:25 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Sauds visit for holidaying in Bali is expected to help boosting the number of Arab tourists the most famous island of Indonesia.

Tourism Minister Arief Yahya assured that the visit of King Salman to Bali would be able to increase 50 percent of the number of Arab tourists to Bali from 240 thousand people in 2016 to 360 thousand tourists this year.

"King Salman is the best endorser to promote Indonesias tourism in Middle East market," Yahya noted here, on Friday.

To support all the publication regarding the king visit in Bali both domestic or internationally, Ministry of Tourism even cut 50 percent of its budget of tourism promotion with the usual cooperation with Al Jazeera, a Doha-based state-funded broadcaster.

King Salman and his entourage of 1.5 thousand delegates will be staying in Bali on March 4 to March 9, after his short state visit to Brunei Darussalam.

Regarding the visit, Bali provincial government has made various preparations including welcoming ceremony, facilities and accommodation, as well as security personnel to ensure that the king and his delegates would be pleased and comfortable during their stay in Bali.

The local government is striving to highlight the Balinese art and culture as the identity of the province, which is popular worldwide as "The Land of Gods", to the Saudi King.

During his five-day holiday in Bali, King Salman and his delegates will stay in five luxury hotels in Nusa Dua, a resort area in the southern part of Bali.

The king is also scheduled to visit some popular tourist attractions, such as the Besakih Temple, Tanah Lot, and Kuta Beach.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109741/king-salmans-visit-to-bali-expected-to-boost-arab-tourists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*SAUDI ARABIA*
*Landmark visit to Indonesia by King Salman will usher in new era: Envoy *
RASHID HASSAN | Published — Wednesday 1 March 2017





Indonesian Ambassador Agus Maftuh Abegebriel. (Courtesy photo)

RIYADH: The landmark visit by King Salman to Indonesia beginning today, the first by a Saudi monarch since 1970, will usher in a new era of bilateral relations, Indonesian Ambassador Agus Maftuh Abegebriel told Arab News.
“King Salman is scheduled to tour Indonesia ... after the official visit of President Joko Widodo to the Kingdom in late 2015,” said Abegebriel.
“This historic visit is expected to mark a new level of relations between Indonesia and Saudi Arabia... in various fields and at all levels, including the government level as well as people-to-people exchange.”
*He added: “Of all the fields of cooperation, I believe economic cooperation will be top of the list. This is in line with Saudi Vision 2030 and Indonesia’s priorities for economic cooperation. As members of the G20, Indonesia and Saudi Arabia have so much untapped potential in economic sectors, from trade and investments to the mining sector.”*
*Drafts of joint declarations, memoranda of understanding and agreements in various fields have been exchanged by the relevant ministries and institutions in both countries, including cooperation in the fields of trade, education, health, culture, information, science, technology, civil aviation, fisheries and combating transnational crimes, Abegebriel said.*
“I think the fact that both governments are working as a team and hand-in-hand to make this visit a success in itself outweighs any agreement that may be signed thereof,” he added.
“I believe strategic and defense cooperation will be among the topics to be discussed... since Indonesia and Saudi Arabia signed a defense cooperation agreement in 2014, and it was discussed during the state visit of the president of the Republic of Indonesia in 2015.”
The envoy said the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), whose headquarters are in Riyadh and Jakarta respectively, have had relations since 1990.
There is a lot of potential in enhanced cooperation between the two regional blocs, in light of impressive growth in trade and investment between them in the past decade, he added.
“Indonesia and Saudi Arabia, being one of the key players in ASEAN and the GCC respectively, will surely take into account the potential between these two inter-governmental organizations and ways to further enhance relations,” he said.
As Indonesia sends the largest number of Haj pilgrims annually, on the increased Haj quota Abegebriel said Indonesia “conveys its highest appreciation” to King Salman “for continuous efforts in very successfully organizing the most important rituals in Islam.”
*The envoy said bilateral bonds started in the 13th century, when Muslim traders and Islamic scholars from the Arab world arrived in the Indonesian archipelago.
“Take for example, the high number of Arabic words that have been immersed into the Indonesian language, or the ways of celebrating Islamic festivals. All these signify the strong bonds between the peoples of the two brotherly countries,” he added.
“I believe cultural cooperation, designed among other things to further promote people-to-people contact, is also on the table and currently being discussed by the relevant ministries of the two governments. This visit is an important showcase of how strong cultural relations have been, and will be, between Indonesia and Saudi Arabia.”*
King Salman decorated the Indonesian president with the prestigious King Abdul Aziz Medal when he visited the Kingdom in September 2015.
To welcome King Salman, the Indonesian government has made elaborate civil and security arrangements with the Transportation Ministry, issuing a notice to all stakeholders to facilitate the smooth arrival and stay for the monarch, who is also expected on a private family trip to the island of Bali during his tour of the archipelago.

*SAUDI ARABIA*
*Crowds welcome King Salman in Indonesia *











AP, Reuters | Published — Wednesday 1 March 2017
Warm welcome for King Salman in Jakarta

The king is on the second leg of a tour of Asian countries to drum up business and improve ties. The visit will see the two nations sign a pact to combat terrorism, according to the Saudi envoy to Indonesia.

King Salman will hold talks with Widodo and attend a reception. He will also meet religious leaders and visit Southeast Asia’s biggest mosque Istiqlal before heading to the vacation island of Bali for more than a week.

Indonesia hopes to attract billions of dollars of investment from Saudi Arabia, though the trip will also focus on building cultural and religious ties and promoting education.
Saudi Arabia aims to open more Islamic schools in Indonesia, which will teach religion using the Arabic language, and step up the number of scholarships for students.

The king’s visit to Indonesia also comes as fringe Islamist groups grow in influence and Muslim leaders take an increasingly strict line on Islamic issues, which is at odds with Indonesia’s traditional brand of moderate Islam.

Indonesian police killed a militant on Monday after he detonated a small bomb in the West Java city of Bandung. Security officials said they were investigating whether he had links to a radical network sympathetic to Daesh.

King Salman started his Asia trip in Malaysia and also plans to visit Brunei, Japan, China, the Maldives and Jordan.

Check our photo gallery for more pictures: A Sea of Love: Indonesians flock to greet Saudi King Salman

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1061506/saudi-arabia





*SAUDI ARABIA*
*Saudi Arabia, Indonesia sign range of deals at start of King Salman's visit *
Darren Whiteside | Reuters | Published — Wednesday 1 March 2017





King Salman reads a statement as Indonesia's President Joko Widodo looks on at the presidential palace in Bogor, West Java, Indonesia, on Wednesday. (Adi Weda, Pool Photo via AP)




King Salman, second from left, attends a bilateral meeting with Indonesian President Joko Widodo, center at right side, at the presidential palace in Bogor, Indonesia, on Wednesday. (Adek Berry/Pool Photo via AP)

BOGOR, Indonesia: King Salman held talks with Indonesia’s president on Wednesday and signed a range of cooperation agreements at the beginning of a 12-day visit to the world’s largest Muslim-majority country.
King Salman and Indonesian President Joko Widodo oversaw, among 11 pacts, the signing of agreements to take down trade barriers and a new agreement between state energy companies Saudi Aramco and Pertamina, building on an existing $6 billion plan to expand Indonesia’s biggest refinery.
The king was also greeted by Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, Jakarta’s Christian governor.
On Tuesday, Saudi Arabia's ambassador to Indonesia, Osama Mohammad Abdullah Alshuaibi, told Reuters the two countries would cooperate in tackling terrorism and that military officers were training in each other’s countries to counter Daesh militants.
Secular Indonesia has grown increasingly concerned about security, after several attacks over the past year blamed on supporters of Daesh, and has deployed at least 9,000 police and military for the 12-day visit.
Roads were closed to traffic and snipers stationed along the route the king’s convoy took from the airport to the presidential palace in the town of Bogor.
Thousands of people holding Indonesian and Saudi flags welcomed the king.

'Best practices'
King Salman held talks with Widodo as torrential rain lashed the palace grounds.
He will also meet religious leaders, make a speech at parliament, and visit Southeast Asia’s biggest mosque, Istiqlal, on Thursday before a brief trip to Brunei and then an extended break on the Indonesian holiday island of Bali.
Indonesia hopes to attract billions of dollars of investment from the kingdom, though the trip will also focus on building cultural and religious ties and promoting education.
Saudi Arabia aims to open more Islamic schools in Indonesia, which will teach religion using the Arabic language, and step up the number of scholarships for students.
The king’s visit to Indonesia comes as fringe Islamist groups grow in influence and Muslim leaders take an increasingly strict line on Islamic issues, which is at odds with Indonesia’s traditional brand of moderate Islam.
“The two countries face the same challenge of rising radicalism and intolerance so cooperation in those areas will be beneficial,” said Yenny Wahid, a moderate Indonesian Muslim figure and head of the Wahid Foundation. “Saudi Arabia has been aggressive in de-radicalization and rehab programs for terrorists. We can learn best practices from each other.”
King Salman started his Asia trip in Malaysia and as well as the Brunei stop he will visit Japan, China, the Maldives and then Jordan.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1061601/saudi-arabia

*Saudi Arabia and the Asian option: Beyond oil? *​




Naser Al-Tamimi | Published — Tuesday 28 February 2017

The growing importance of Asia represents a profound shift in the balance of global oil markets, and may provide Saudi Arabia for decades to come with a stable market for its energy exports.

According to ClipperData, Asia was the destination for 68 percent of Saudi crude exports last year, while North America accounted for some 16.5 percent of volumes. Tellingly, nearly a third of Saudi Arabia’s total oil exports, and more than a quarter of its exports, were shipped to the countries that King Salman will visit in the next few weeks.

Asian countries can play an important role in Saudi efforts to diversify the economy away from oil, going beyond their traditional role of purchasing crude oil and other energy products.

*Renewable push*

Saudi Arabia seriously considers the introduction of renewable and nuclear energy an option to counter rising oil consumption, and to diversify its energy mix and the industrial structure for the Kingdom’s future development.

Under the ambitious National Renewable Energy Program (NREP), the Kingdom will develop a total of 9.5 gigawatts (GW) of renewable energy by 2023, which will increase the share of renewables in the power mix from 0 to 4 percent. Energy Minister Khalid Al-Falih says the program will require investment of $30-$50 billion in the next 6 years.

From the Saudi perspective, Asian countries would be very attractive partners to build a clean energy industry. They will also be useful to address a broad range of things the Kingdom needs, such as technologies, training of human resources, investments, high standards of safety and security, research and development and so on.

Solar-powered water desalination will be an integral part of the Kingdom’s long-term energy strategy. The Kingdom is also starting its nuclear program and has made progress with the design for two reactors with a combined capacity of 2.8GW. However, BMI research noted that reforming the fuel-subsidy systems is needed if renewables are to become more cost-competitive with fossil fuels in power generation.

*Stable supplies*

Despite the efforts of economic diversification, Saudi Arabia will remain dependent on oil exports for a long time. HSBC predicts that the oil sector will remain dominant, but its contribution to the rise in exports will ease from 87 percent in 2016-20 to 78 percent in 2021-30. In this context, Saudi Arabia is participating in oil processing and storage projects in Asia.

These actions are to improve access to markets, protect the Kingdom’s future oil shares in the region, and offer a stable source of supply. Saudi Aramco has stakes in Asian refineries via joint ventures in Japan (Showa Shell), South Korea (S. Oil) and China (FREP). The company also plans to invest in new refineries to cement its position in countries including China, India, Indonesia, Malaysia and Vietnam.

*There is a growing push in the Kingdom to develop and apply clean energy technologies and reduce dependence on oil consumption. A successful model to follow may be Japan.*​
_Naser Al-Tamimi_

Malaysia’s Prime Minister Najib Razak on Monday said Saudi Aramco will invest $7 billion into a 300,000-barrel-per-day Refinery and Petrochemical Integrated Development (RAPID) project in the southern state of Johor, which is valued at $27 billion. According to Reuters, Aramco will also supply at least 50 percent of the crude that will be processed at RAPID, with an option to increase supply.

Saudi officials are in talks with the Indonesian government about constructing an oil refinery in Cilacap, Central Java, as the result of cooperation between Saudi Aramco and Pertamina, with an investment of $6 billion. Aramco is also in advanced negotiations with the China National Petroleum Corp. (CNPC) to build the Yunnan refinery in southwestern China.

*Energy efficiency*

Saudi Arabia has identified energy efficiency as a key national priority and sees renewable energy sources as supplementing existing sources. There is a growing push in the Kingdom to develop and apply clean energy technologies and reduce dependence on oil consumption. A successful model to follow may be Japan, which has one of the most energy-efficient economies in the world.

One of the most ambitious targets for the Saudi government within Vision 2030 is to boost the ratio of non-oil exports as a percentage of non-oil gross domestic product (GDP) from the current 16 percent to 50 percent by 2030.

The Asian countries King Salman will visit may provide a very useful experience of how to support small and medium enterprises (SMEs), which are the backbone of growth of the non-oil sectors, and which the Kingdom desperately needs to increase employment and productivity.

Finally, Saudi officials are keen to court Asian investors for the sale of a 5 percent stake in Aramco next year, which is expected to be the biggest public offering in history. This is part of a broader privatization program of state-owned companies and increasing the role and effectiveness of the private sector in the Kingdom.

_• Dr. Naser Al-Tamimi is a UK-based Middle East researcher, political analyst and commentator with interests in energy politics and Gulf-Asia relations. Al-Tamimi is author of the book “China-Saudi Arabia Relations, 1990-2012: Marriage of Convenience or Strategic Alliance?” He can be reached on Twitter @nasertamimi and e-mail: nasertamimi@hotmail.co.uk._

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1061176

*Kingdom, Indonesia sign 11 pacts*

Mar 2, 2017





Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman and Indonesian President Joko Widodo wave to the crowd from the presidential palace in Bogor, West Java, Indonesia, Wednesday. — Reuters​Bogor, Indonesia — Saudi Arabia and Indonesia Wednesday signed agreements in areas ranging from trade to aviation as Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman visited the world’s most populous Muslim-majority country.

King Salman was received at Halim International Airport by President Joko Widodo, Foreign Minister Retno Lestari Priansari Marsudi, Minister of Religious Affairs Lukman Hakim Saifuddin and a number of officials.

Crowds of flag-waving schoolchildren lined the route as a convoy of vehicles carrying the King and his entourage sped through pouring rain to a presidential palace in the nearby city of Bogor where a band played the two countries’ national anthems.

King Salman and President Widodo oversaw the signing of 11 cooperation agreements following Wednesday’s talks at the Bogor palace.

The agreements included a Saudi commitment to provide $1 billion of financing for economic development and cooperation to combat transnational crime such as people smuggling, terrorism and drug trafficking.

Apart from trade and aviation, they included agreements on boosting cooperation in science, health and fighting crime.

Jakarta and Riyadh also inked an agreement that builds on an existing $6 billion deal between state-owned energy firms Aramco and Pertamina to expand an Indonesian oil refinery.

On Thursday the King is due to give a speech to parliament and visit a major Jakarta mosque.

He is also due to meet leaders of some of Indonesia’s major Muslim organizations during the trip.

President Widodo hailed King Salman’s visit as “historic” and said he hoped it could lead to closer economic ties.

“As the country with the biggest Muslim population in the world, Indonesia will always have a special bond with Saudi Arabia,” he told the King at the palace.


Extremely happy about this visit and looking very much forward to increased ties on all fronts with brotherly Indonesia for the benefit of both peoples and countries. KSA/GCC/Arab relations with South East Asia have been neglected for too long and it cannot continue like this and hopefully this visit will cement a new successful era.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/kingdom-indonesia-sign-11-pacts/

*King stresses need to deepen ties with Indonesia to confront challenges*​




Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo decorates Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman with the country’s highest medal “Star of the Republic of Indonesia” in Jakarta on Wednesday. – SPA​







JAKARTA – Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman underlined the need for deepening the Kingdom’s ties with Indonesia to confront the challenges facing the present day world.

The King made the remarks in a speech during a session of official talks with Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo at Astana Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Wednesday evening.

King Salman said that improving bilateral relations would positively contribute in tackling the regional and international crises. He also highlighted the significance of enhancing cooperation among Islamic countries based on good neighborliness, non-interference in the internal affairs of other countries, and resolving of disputes through peaceful means in accordance with the charters of United Nations, Organization of Islamic Cooperation and principles of international law.

While highlighting the need to intensify efforts in confronting the challenges, mainly the phenomenon of terrorism, King Salman appreciated the position of Indonesia in supporting Islamic solidarity as well as the just cause of the Palestinian people.

“There is a need to consolidate the ties of cooperation between us in all fields,” the monarch said while pointing out the fact that Saudi Arabia and Indonesia are members of UN, OIC and G20.

Thanking the Indonesian leaders and people for the warm welcome and generous hospitality accorded to him and the accompanying delegation, the King expressed hope that the visit would contribute to developing this relation to higher horizons in a way serving the interests of the two countries.

At the outset of the meeting, President Widodo welcomed King Salman and highlighted the current deep-rooted bilateral relations between the two countries. He expressed the keenness of his country on enhancing and promoting the relations in all fields to the best interests of the two countries and peoples. He also shared readiness of his country to become a strategic partner of the Kingdom in achieving the Vision 2030.

Earlier, the King and Widodo oversaw signing of 11 pacts between the governments of the two countries. These included a joint declaration, six memoranda of understanding, and several cooperation programs.

Following the signing ceremony, Widodo decorated King Salman with the “Star of the Republic of Indonesia,” which is the highest medal of Indonesia in recognition of the King’s efforts in various fields.

The King also attended a luncheon banquet hosted by Widodo.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ar...ed-deepen-ties-indonesia-confront-challenges/


Hopefully even closer ties to the 5 million big Arab-Indonesian community will be pursued as well so they won't be forgotten.

Anyway God bless Indonesia.










Dr. Naser Al-Tamimi | Published — Friday 3 March 2017
*Saudi-Indonesian ties set to strengthen *

Saudi Arabia’s King Salman this week arrived in Indonesia accompanied by a large contingent of high-ranking officials and business people, which reflects the importance attached by Riyadh to developing relations with Jakarta.

Indonesia is the world’s largest Muslim-majority state and the fourth most populous country in the world. International Monetary Fund (IMF) data indicate that Indonesia boasts the largest economy in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), and the 16th largest worldwide. In this context, it is vital for the Kingdom to cultivate strategic relations with this future rising economic power.

Saudi Arabia has been Indonesia’s largest global supplier of crude oil and its biggest trading partner in the Arab world, Middle East and North Africa (MENA). Two-way trade decreased to $4.1 billion in 2016, as the decline in global oil prices hit trade between Saudi Arabia and Indonesia very hard. The volume between the two countries dropped significantly last year by almost 26 percent from 2015 and by over 53.2 from 2014.

Indonesia’s main exports to Saudi Arabia include cars, palm oil, tuna, rubber products, plywood, paper products, pulp, charcoal and textile products; the Kingdom’s top exports are mainly oil products and petrochemicals. Looking forward, Indonesia and Saudi Arabia are pushing to triple or quadruple their bilateral trade value by 2020 as the two countries believe they have a lot of potential for expansion.

Potential investments

Indonesia continues to implement measures to open up its economy and attract more investment and foreign companies. Foreign direct investment (FDI) continues to flow into Indonesia although volumes have decreased by over 29 percent year-on-year to $15.51 billion in 2015, according the latest data from the UN Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD).

Saudi Arabia’s investment in Indonesia is still low, but could increase significantly after the visit of the Saudi king. Based on data from Indonesia’s Investment Coordinating Board, Saudi Arabia only invested $900,000 in Indonesia last year, hence being ranked 57th in terms of the biggest foreign investors. Saudi investment between 2010 to 2015 totalled only $34 million, or 0.02 percent of total FDI in the period. However, during King Salman’s visit, Saudi Arabia pledged $1 billion in development finance for Indonesia, while the Indonesian government hoped the visit would bring Saudi investments of up to $25 billion.

However, Fitch rating agency noted in a recent report that structural reform since September 2015 has also put Indonesia on solid footing when it comes to its growth outlook in the medium term. Indeed, Indonesia’s growing role as a manufacturing hub became more attractive to foreign investors particularly with its huge, fast-urbanizing domestic market and a rising middle class. The country’s domestic financial market is also well developed, providing opportunities for investment whilst Islamic banking will add another dimension for investors, particularly those from Saudi Arabia. Indonesia has the second biggest Islamic finance industry in Asia in terms of asset size, next to Malaysia. Additionally, Indonesia continues to suffer from a sizable infrastructure deficit and this leaves significant potential for the sector to attract investors in future. Above all, Indonesia’s membership of the ASEAN free trade agreement will lower tariff and non-tariff trade barriers with the country’s neighbors.

Though trade between the countries fell during the oil-price crash, there are signs of closer economic relations between Riyadh and Jakarta going forward.

_DR. Naser Al-Tamimi_

Yet investors in Indonesia face a variety of challenges that hinder the business environment in the country. Chief among these risks are the resource nationalism policies and restrictions on FDI; high levels of bureaucracy and legal risk; corruption; inefficient state-owned enterprises; an inflexible labor market; and threats to foreign workers and businesses from crime and terrorism. The IMF noted in a recent report that “unlocking Indonesia’s full economic potential will require policy reform success — particularly in the areas of bureaucratic efficiency, corruption and investment promotion — and progress on this front could take place at a slow-to-moderate pace.”

Oil interdependence

A recent analysis by the International Energy Agency (IEA) stated that Indonesia’s oil sector is characterised by declining production. Since it peaked at 1.7 million barrels per day (mbpd) in 1991, oil production has been declining steadily, and the current levels, at 0.8 mbpd in 2016, covers only about half of the Indonesia’s oil demand. IEA’s New Policies Scenario forecasts Indonesia’s oil production to remain flat at around 0.8 mbpd in the medium term to 2020, and decline over the long term to reach 0.5 mbpd.

Thus, Indonesia will remain a net importer of both crude oil and refined fuels over the next two decades. The country currently relies on fuel imports for about 52 percent of its annual needs and this percentage is expected to increase to 61 percent by the end of the decade. In this context, the $6 billion agreement signed between Saudi Aramco and Indonesia’s Pertamina seems very logical and will strengthen the presence of the Saudi company in the promising Indonesian market and wider ASEAN region. Aramco, which currently supplies the Cilacap refinery with 120,000-125,000 barrels per day (bpd), could increase the supply to up to 270,000-300,000 bpd after an upgrade is completed.

The next economic giant

The IMF expects Indonesia’s growth to rise modestly to 5.1 percent in 2017, with the country’s gross domestic product (GDP) hitting over a trillion dollars by the end of the year, for the first time in Indonesian history. Indonesia is also expected to post impressive real GDP growth over the medium term, with the forecast annual average real growth rate coming in at 5-6 percent between 2017 and 2021. Importantly, Indonesia’s growth outlook remains positive over the long term, supported by the country’s large domestic consumption base, favorable demographics and a gradual improvement in exports and business environment. BMI Research forecasts real GDP growth to average at 6 percent over the next decade.

Consequently, Indonesia is projected to rank among the global top 10 economies in market exchange rate terms by 2030, according to London-based Center for Economics and Business Research. Indonesia’s positive economic outlook is however challenged by global uncertainties, including those around policies from the Trump administration, the possible impact from China’s economic slowdown, and potential domestic political polarization, which could slow the economic reforms.

_• Dr. Naser Al-Tamimi is a UK-based Middle East researcher, political analyst and commentator with interests in energy politics and Gulf-Asia relations. Al-Tamimi is author of the book “China-Saudi Arabia Relations, 1990-2012: Marriage of Convenience or Strategic Alliance?” He can be reached on Twitter @nasertamimi and e-mail: nasertamimi@hotmail.co.uk.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1062431
_
*4 million Indonesians on Twitter used the hashtag “raja Salman,” meaning “welcome King Salman” in Indonesian.*

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/me...onesian-hashtag-welcoming-the-Saudi-King.html

I don't speak Indonesian but just by taking a look at Indonesian videos covering this visit on Youtube, one can easily spot the million of views and kind comments.


























Fantastic reception by the Indonesian public.

@Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

PLN Will Buy Excess Power From Coal-Fired Plants at 90% of Production Costs: Ministry
*Jakarta.* The government guarantees that state-owned utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara, or PLN, will purchase excess electricity produced by coal-fired power plants at a maximum price, equivalent to 90 percent of the cost to supply electricity, director general at the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources said on Friday (03/03).

Director general of electricity at the ministry, Jarman, said the scheme is expected to ease the burden of independent power producers in dealing with their costs, and offers a better business option for PLN's power suppliers.

PLN is the biggest electricity distributor in the country.

The new scheme is regulated by the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Regulation No. 19 of 2017, which has just been released.

The regulation permits power plant owners, including industrial estates that have their own power plants, to sell their excess energy to PLN for one year. The period can be extended after an evaluation by the government.

Previously, each purchase needed to approved by the ministry.
http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/pln-...al-fired-plants-90-production-costs-ministry/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Sargon of Akkad said:


>



fyi, this picture was taken at Malaysia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Cerita pastor Katolik yang menyambut Raja Salman di Bali*
Minggu, 5 Maret 2017 13:00 WIB - 11.850 Views

Pewarta: Yashinta Difa





Pesawat Boeing 744 yang membawa Raja Arab Saudi Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud melintas di atas jalan sebelum mendarat di Bandara Internasional Ngurah Rai, Denpasar, Sabtu (4/3/2017). Raja Arab Saudi berwisata ke Bali selama lima hari bersama 1.500 anggota rombongan termasuk putra mahkota, 25 pangeran, 14 pejabat setingkat menteri dan keluarga kerajaan. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana/foc/17.)

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - Romo Evensius Dewantoro Pr menceritakan pengalamannya saat menyambut kedatangan Raja Arab Saudi Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud di Bandar Udara Internasioanal I Gusti Ngurah Rai pada Sabtu (4/3).

"Saya salaman sambil mengatakan _ahlan wa sahlan ya malik_. Kemudian Raja tersenyum, tampak heran sambil memegang jubah saya," ujar Romo Evensius saat ditemui Antara di Gereja Katolik Paroki Bunda Maria Segala Bangsa, Nusa Dua, Minggu.

"Dari omongan dia (dalam bahasa Arab), saya yakin kurang lebih Raja menanyakan apakah saya Katolik," kata Romo Evensius, yang menyambut kedatangan Raja Arab Saudi bersama lima pemimpin agama yang lain kemarin.

Pastor yang berasal dari Larantuka, Nusa Tenggara Timur, itu mengaku senang bisa bertemu langsung dan berjabat tangan dengan Raja Salman.

Kedatangan Raja Salman ke Bali yang mayoritas penduduknya beragama Hindu, menurut dia, menunjukkan toleransi dan penerimaan yang tinggi terhadap masyarakat yang berbeda keyakinan dengannya.

"Melihat dari senyum dan wajahnya, jelas sekali bahwa Raja Salman membawa Islam yang teduh," kata Romo Evensius.

Sebelum bertolak ke Bali, Raja Salman juga sempat berdialog dengan tokoh lintas agama di sela kunjungan kenegaraan tiga harinya di Jakarta.

Raja Salman berada di Bali hingga Kamis pekan depan untuk liburan pribadi bersama keluarga dan delegasinya.

Agendanya selama di Bali tertutup untuk media, namun Pelayan Dua Tempat Suci (Makkah dan Madinah) itu disebut-sebut akan mengunjungi objek wisata seperti Pura Besakih, Tanah Lot, dan Pantai Kuta. 

Editor: Maryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/616115/cerita-pastor-katolik-yang-menyambut-raja-salman-di-bali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BUSINESS
*Taspen books close to Rp 200 trillion in assets in 2016*






News Desk
The Jakarta Post






Jakarta | Sun, March 5, 2017 | 03:52 pm



PT Taspen president director Iqbal Latanro (center) explains the pension insurance firm's 2016 performance at a press briefing in Bogor on Saturday. (Kompas.com/Pramdia Arhando Julianto)
Pension insurance firm PT Taspen saw its total assets grow close to Rp 200 trillion (US$14.95 billion) in 2016, supported by a surge in its investment portfolio.

Company data shows its assets increased 15.3 percent last year to reach Rp 198.62 trillion.

“Rp 2 billion more and we will surpass the Rp 200 trillion [benchmark],” Taspen president director Iqbal Latanro said at a press briefing in Bogor, West Java, over the weekend, as reported by _Kompas.com_.

_*(Read also: Association, financial authorities to launch pension fund campaign)*_

Taspen attributes the result to the 17.6 percent growth in the amount of investment assets, especially bonds and stocks.

With such growth, the state-owned company managed to reap Rp 15.21 trillion in investment returns in 2016, 23 percent higher than in 2015.

“We changed our investment strategy last year by reducing our time deposit portfolio due to the very low interest rate. We’re stepping up the bond [portfolio],” he said.

The positive performance in assets, however, was not reflected in its net profit, which dropped by more than half to Rp 247.25 billion.

Higher insurance claim payments—which almost doubled to Rp 8.1 trillion—and the implementation of tax on insurance funds chipped away at its profitability, Iqbal said. (dra/tas)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ose-to-rp-200-trillion-in-assets-in-2016.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*GDP growth may reach 5.1% in first quarter: Analyst*






Grace D. Amianti
The Jakarta Post






Jakarta | Mon, March 6, 2017 | 05:24 pm



A railway car made by state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) is loaded onto a cargo vessel for export to Bangladesh. (thejakartapost.com/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)
Indonesia’s economy may grow at a year-on-year rate of 5.1 percent in the first quarter of this year, slightly exceeding the central bank’s prediction, a senior economist has said.

At that rate, the country’s gross domestic product (GDP) growth in the first three months would be in line with the government’s target for the full year, said Bank Mandiri chief economist Anton Gunawan.

Bank Indonesia (BI) has predicted that the economy would grow at a rate below 5.05 percent.

“We have yet to arrive at the exact calculation, but more or less growth in first quarter tends to be pushed higher by the agricultural sector due to the harvest season in February and March,” he said in a press briefing on Monday.

So far, he said, there was improvement in growth in several industries, such as food processing, automotive and pharmaceuticals as well as in telecommunication and banking.

_*(Read also: Indonesia’s GDP to reach $9.1 trillion by 2045: Jokowi)*_

Stable private consumption and a slight improvement in exports would be major contributors to the economic activity in the first quarter, with some help in a small rise in public investment, the bank’s assessment shows.

Meanwhile, government spending typically remains slow in the first three months due to seasonal factors. It tends to increase in later quarters, according to the assessment. (bbn)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PLBN WINI, bordering Indonesia and East Timor
_Another border-post project has completed and waiting for inauguration._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Investment by IORA member countries up 13.4%: BKPM*
Senin, 6 Maret 2017 19:41 WIB - 0 Views






Thomas Trikasih Lembong. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) said investment by countries grouped in the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) in Indonesia has increased 13.4 percent on the average in the past five years.

BKPM chief Thomas Trikasih Lembong said here on Monday the growing trend of investment in the 2012-2016 indicated expansion of South-South economic cooperation. 

"So far generally investment fund flowed from rich countries to developing economies, but expansion of service and financial services have driven investment cooperation among developing countries," Thomas said. 

BKPM has recorded a positive trend of investment by other IORA member countries in Indonesia. 

In 2016, investment by other IORA countries accounted for 21.6 percent or US$11.67 billion of total foreign investment in Indonesia, up from US$9.5 billion in the previous year. 

Five largest contributors to the IORA investment were Singapura, Malaysia, Mauiritius, Australia and Thailand, Thomas said. 

"We expect IORA countries would increase investment cooperation among them to strengthen South-South economic cooperation," he said.

He said IORA became important with the growing participation of developing nations.

The 21 member countries of IORA will hold a summit meeting here on Tuesday preceded by senior official meeting on Sunday and foreign ministerial meeting on Monday.

The 21 member countries of IORA include Australia, Bangladesh, Comoros, India, Indonesia, Iran, Kenya, Madagascar, Malaysia, Mauritius, Mozambique, Oman, Seychelles, Singapore, Somalia, South Africa , Srilanka, Tanzania, Thailand, United Arab Emirates and Yemen.

Indonesia is the chairman for the period of 2015-2017.

IORA is the largest forum of cooperation in the Indian Ocean rim established in 1997, but it is for the first time the association plans to hold a summit meeting here after 20 years.

Trade between IORA member countries in 2015 was valued at US$777 billion or a 300 percent increase from US$233 billion in 1994.

The three-day IORA meeting uses the theme of "Strengthening Maritime Cooperation for Peaceful, Stable and Prosperous Indian Ocean" to start in Jakarta on March. 

IORA has six dialog partners including the United States, China, Britain, Japan, Egypt and France.
(Uu.H-ASG/A01)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government commits to building energy infrastructure in Papua*
Senin, 6 Maret 2017 20:40 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government has committed to building energy infrastructure in the provinces of Papua and West Papua to ensure equitable development across Indonesias regions.

Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan stated in a press release received by ANTARA here on Monday that infrastructure development covered the oil and gas, electricity, and renewable energy sectors.

"The governments policy and program of energy infrastructure focuses on equitable development in the eastern region of Indonesia, so that goods can be purchased at affordable prices (due to reduction in the distribution chain)," he explained.

According to Jonan, the governments program of a one-price policy in the oil and gas sector will reach 33 districts in the provinces of Papua and West Papua through the development of oil and diesel fuel agents by 2019.

"Currently, the one-price policy program has been implemented in seven districts, so that the fuel price in the provinces of Papua and West Papua will be the same as that in Java Island," he remarked. 

In addition to the one-price policy, the government has planned to build gas networks to connect 11,500 households by 2018 in two locations.

For the electricity sector, Jonan said the government has planned to build a 514-megawatt power plant, which is expected to be completed by 2019.

"In addition, the rural electrification program is being continually implemented to reach 186 thousand customers by 2019," he stated.

The government will also distribute packages of energy-saving lamps in the regions of Papua and West Papua where each household will receive four lamp packages.

"The packages of energy-saving lamps are a breakthrough program to ensure equitable access to electricity," he remarked.

To develop renewable energy during the 2012-2017 period, the government has built 54 renewable energy plants and installed 390 public street lights that use solar energy, among others.

"There are solar, hydro, and micro hydropower plants, among others. We have already recorded all the recipients of electricity supply by checking their names and addresses in Papua," he noted.

He also said his side had emphasized that 60-70 percent of the budget should be utilized to fund programs that can directly benefit the people in a bid to improve their welfare.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109775/government-commits-to-building-energy-infrastructure-in-papua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Cadangan devisa Indonesia tembus 119,9 miliar dolar*
Selasa, 7 Maret 2017 19:21 WIB - 1.129 Views

Pewarta: Indra Arief Pribadi





Bank Indonesia (BI) (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Jumlah cadangan devisa bertambah tiga miliar dolar AS menjadi 119,9 miliar dolar AS hingga akhir Februari 2017, salah satu peyebabnya karena terjaganya stabilitas kurs rupiah terhadap mata uang asing sehingga operasi moneter tidak terlalu menyerap cadangan valuta asing.

"Sejak 2016 volatilitas kurs membaik signifikan sampai awal tahun ini, sampai hari ini secara tahun berjalan volatilitas kurs juga sangat terkontrol," kata Deputi Direktur Kebijakan Ekonomi dan Moneter BI Riza Tyas di Jakarta, Selasa.

Secara terpisah, dalam keterangan resminya, BI juga menyebutkan penambahan devisa dipengaruhi faktor penerimaan pajak dan devisa ekspor migas bagian pemerintah, penarikan pinjaman luar negeri pemerintah, serta hasil lelang Surat Berharga Bank Indonesia (SBBI) valas. 

Posisi cadangan devisa per akhir Februari 2017 tersebut cukup untuk membiayai 8,9 bulan impor atau 8,5 bulan impor dan pembayaran utang luar negeri pemerintah, serta berada di atas standar kecukupan internasional sekitar 3 bulan impor, kata Direktur Eksekutif Departemen Komunikasi BI Tirta Segara. 

"Bank Indonesia menilai cadangan devisa tersebut mampu mendukung ketahanan sektor eksternal dan menjaga kesinambungan pertumbuhan ekonomi Indonesia ke depan," kata Tirta.



Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/616582/cadangan-devisa-indonesia-tembus-1199-miliar-dolar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Railway operator needs capital injection to invest in LRT*

Fedina S. Sundaryani
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Mon, March 6, 2017 | 04:15 pm




Workers continue the LRT project in Makasar subdistrict, East Jakarta, on Feb. 7. (JP/P.J.LEO)
The government intends to propose to the House of Representatives a state capital injection (PMN) for state-owned railway operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI), to help the company invest in the ongoing light rail transit (LRT) project in Greater Jakarta.

“If the proposal is approved, then we will disburse the PMN [to PT KAI]. It is still in the finalization process,” State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said on Monday.

The Rp 23.3 trillion (US$1.7 billion) LRT project, which is expected to be completed in 2018, has hit a wall because of a tight budget. It is part of infrastructure expected to facilitate sportspeople and spectators moving from one venue to another during the upcoming Asian Games.

(Read also: _*Government to decide on LRT financing scheme on Friday*_)

The government previously appointed state construction firm PT Adhi Karya to build the LRT, a national strategic project. It planned to use the state budget to finance the project, but lost funding capacity after recent state budget cuts.

Rini said if the House did not approve the PMN, a loan may have to be taken out. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...needs-capital-injection-to-invest-in-lrt.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*Hyperloop begins feasibility study in Indonesia*
Nadine Freischlad
8:39 PM at Mar 7, 2017





A Hyperloop concept visualization. Photo credit: Hyperloop Transportation Technologies.

*Hyperloop Transportation Technologies (HTT),* one of the entities developing a type of futuristic vacuum-tube based transportation system, *says it’s conducting a US$2.5 million feasibility study for three possible routes in Indonesia.*

*HTT has also signed a joint venture agreement with Indonesian partners, forming Hyperloop Transtek Indonesia, its COO Bibop Gresta told Tech in Asia at the sidelines of a conference in Jakarta today.*





Bibop Gresta, who co-founded Hyperloop Transportation Technologies together with Dirk Ahlborn. Photo credit: Hyperloop Transportation Technologies.

The company will map out how it could develop Hyperloop systems on three routes in Indonesia: *one in North Sumatra, one connecting airports across the Island of Java, and the third connecting Jakarta with satellite town Tangerang.*

*Unbelievable reality
It will produce more energy than it needs.*

The Hyperloop is basically a long tube which is depressurized to the point of near vacuum. Inside, passenger-carrying capsules float due to magnetic levitation. Of course, it could also be used to transport goods. The near frictionless propulsion makes the Hyperloop energy efficient.

Integrated solar panels would even make it “energy positive,” according to Bibop. *HTT’s version of the Hyperloop will produce more energy than it needs*, making it possible to monetize the transportation system through means other than passenger fares -for example by selling off excess electricity,Bibop believes.

The Hyperloop concept was first put forward by Tesla and SpaceX founder Elon Musk in 2013.

In a public paper, Musk sketched out the basic technological requirements and invited other entrepreneurs to commercialize the idea.

It’s largely agreed that the Hyperloop’s core technologies make sense, but it’s still up for debate whether it can be made to work at scale and at realistic costs.

*Battle for Abu Dhabi*

The battle for who can first build a commercial Hyperloop track takes place mainly between HTT and rival Hyperloop One, which is also US-based.

Both entities are trying to win partners and contracts across the globe. Each operates research tracks and test sites to varying degrees of scale.

HTT stands out in that it’s also structurally innovative. It employs a core team of about 35 people and works with a crowd of volunteers – 800 people at this point, Bibop says. There’s a scheme for how volunteers are compensated in stock options for the work hours they contribute.

All this makes HTT’s Hyperloop implementation sound utopian – concerns which Bibop acknowledges but shrugs off with an “unusual ideas require unusual solutions” attitude.

A possible first location for a commercial implementation could be the United Arab Emirates. Hyperloop One suggested a track connecting Abu Dhabi with Dubai, while HTT wants to link Abu Dhabi and Al Ain.

Before coming to Indonesia, the HTT team met with government officials in India. According to Bibop, the firm has negotiated agreements in a number of countries, including France, Slovakia, and Czech Republic.

Editing by Osman Husain and Judith Balea
(And yes, we’re serious about ethics and transparency. More information here.)
Filed under: GreenTech, News, Transportation

https://www.techinasia.com/hyperloop-sets-up-company-with-indonesian-partner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Govt speeds up development in Papua*
Senin, 6 Maret 2017 19:19 WIB - 0 Views





Minister Rudiantara. (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government of Indonesia will continue to speed up the development in Papua and West Papua provinces, according to Communication and Informatics Minister Rudiantara.

"Hence, the public will realize that the government is serious about the progress of development in Papua and West Papua," Rudiantara remarked in a media discussion on "Indonesia Centrist Vision: Equality in Papua," here on Monday.

The minister noted that access to the Internet in Papua and West Papua is around 300 kilobytes/second, much slower than that in Jakarta with 7 gigabytes/second.

"In addition, the cost of Internet access to Papua and West Papua is 65 percent more expensive compared to Jakarta," the minister noted.

Therefore, Rudiantara added that the government is currently developing the Palapa Ring projects in areas that cannot be reached by telecommunication operators.

The Palapa Ring, one of Indonesias priority infrastructure projects for the 2016-2019 period, aims to accelerate the growth and distribution of telecommunication network across the country.

With an undersea fiber-optic cable network stretching across 13 thousand kilometers and an onshore network of nearly 22 thousand kilometers, the Palapa Ring project is expected to provide high-speed broadband Internet access to the entire people living in urban and rural areas.

According to the minister, the project demonstrates that the government of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is serious about establishing cooperation with investors for infrastructure development in the country.

The Palapa Ring project -- divided into three sections of west, central, and east Indonesian region -- is the first cooperation in the telecommunication sector under the availability payment method scheme initiated by the Ministry of Finance.

Of the three Palapa optical fiber ring projects, the west section will link areas in the provinces of Riau, Riau Islands, and Natuna Island with total optical fiber cable length of 2 thousand kilometers.

The central section will cover Kalimantan, Sulawesi, and North Maluku, with an optical fiber cable length of 2.7 thousand kilometers.

The third or east section will cover 35 districts/municipalities in four eastern Indonesian provinces of East Nusa Tenggara, Maluku, West Papua, and Papua.

"The east section of Palapa Ring project will have a total optical fiber cable length of 8,454 kilometers with the total value of Rp5.1 trillion," Rudiantara remarked in Jayapura, Papua, on Thursday.

Rudiantara visited Papua recently to promote the Palapa Ring projects east section to the local government. He underlined that the project aims to meet the publics infrastructure needs in the telecommunications sector, particularly in the eastern region of Indonesia, and to offer faster Internet access to the region.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/B003)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109771/govt-speeds-up-development-in-papua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia proves Islam, democracy can be implemented in harmony: Australia*
*



*
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said Indonesia has proved that values of modern democracy and Islamic religion can be implemented in harmony.

"Indonesia has proven that values of Islam, democracy, and moderation can be compatible in daily life," Turnbull said, at a press conference held during Indian Ocean Rim Association Summit (IORA) 2017 in Jakarta Convention Center, on Tuesday.

According to the prime minister, Indonesia has pioneered the efforts as indicated during the IORA 2017 that resulted in a declaration to prevent and counter terrorism and violence crimes.

The member states of IORA have agreed on a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to prevent terrorism and violence.

All members have agreed to promote positive messages of respect to each other and tolerance, in addition to appreciating diversity and social differences.

Additionally, the Saudi Arabian King Salman bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud has discussed peacekeeping efforts in Indonesia along with President Joko Widodo.

The Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi said King Salman stressed that moderation and tolerance are needed to prevent terrorism and violence and develop solidarity.

Widodo concluded the IORA Summit 2017 at the Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) on Tuesday.

He appreciated all ministers, high officials, and delegates who produced the Jakarta Concord.

The Jakarta Concord is a strategic document of the IORA that could serve as a guide for its member states to respond to global challenges.

The Jakarta Concord carries three important issues to strengthen the six IORA priority issues, which have been in place since the beginning, and to establish cooperation in the future. The issues are related to womens empowerment, blue economy, and democracy. 
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109813/indonesia-proves-islam-democracy-can-be-implemented-in-harmony-australia

*
Bali Sees More Arrivals from China than Australia*




*TEMPO.CO*, *Denpasar* - Bali saw more tourist arrivals from China than Australia last month. “China has now topped the lists of top ten countries by tourist arrivals in Bali after leapfrogging Australia who used to sit atop,” the Center Statistics Agency (BPS) Bali chapter chairman Adi Nugroho said on Wednesday.

In January 2017, 147,928 Chinese tourists arrived in Bali, an increase compared to the same period last year of merely 79,919 arrivals. The figure made up 32.10 percent of overall tourist arrivals in Bali that month.

“Some 147,835 persons flew directly from their country through Ngurah Rai Airport in Bali,” Adi Nugroho said. The remaining 93 persons came to the island through sea ports by cruise ships.

Australia ranked second with 91,515 tourist arrivals (19.86 percent), followed by India with 3.80 percent.

Bali tourism expert Tjokorda Gde Agung had predicted that Bali would see more tourist arrivals from Chinese than Australia. Among the factors attributable to the increase were direct flights between Chinese cities and Denpasar, Bali, v.v. launched by flag carrier Garuda Indonesia.

“The strategy has been carried out in response to the government’s decision to adopt free visa policy for tourist from neighboring countries, including China,” Tjokorda Gde Agung said.

*ANTARA
https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/03/08/199853792/Bali-Sees-More-Arrivals-from-China-than-Australia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia has bilateral meetings with five states*
8 hours ago | 835 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo has had bilateral meetings with Bangladesh, Mozambique, Yemen, Iran and India on the sidelines of IORA (Indian Ocean Rim Association) Summit 2017 held in Jakarta on March 7.

During the meeting, President Joko Widodo was accompanied among others by the Coordinating Minister for Economy, Darmin Nasution, Minister of the State Secretariat Pratikno, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita and Deputy Foreign Minister A.M. Fachir.

"At the first bilateral meeting with Bangladesh, we discussed on trade, which we have obtained large surplus. Bangladesh wants to order another 200 railway carriages," Nasution said.

Bangladesh delegation led by Prime Minister Hasina Wajed.

"They said they have cheap and good pharmaceutical industries, and want to cooperate. The President said that the cooperation can be done between private sectors or state-owned enterprises within the framework of business to business," Nasution explained.

President Joko Widodo also met with Mozambique delegation led by President Filipe Jacinto Nyusi.

"Mozambique is a maritime country with strong fisheries and agriculture sectors, particularly cotton. We also discussed on illegal fishing, as well as how Indonesia handle such issue," Nasution added.

Ten minutes later, President Joko Widodo met Yemeni President Abdur Rabbuh Mansour Had and the entourage.

"Yemen, which was just out of war, wants to reconstruct the country, and therefore they invite us to invest on construction in the country. President ask the government to give attention to Indonesian students who still stay in Yemen. So far, there are 2,600 students who have returned home and 600 others are still living in Salalah city. The President asked the Yemeni government to secure the students and hoped they can return to Indonesia safely," Nasution explained.

Furthermore, President Joko Widodo met Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif and his entourage to discuss cooperation on energy.

"Iran is ready to realize the cooperation in the management of oil fields by Pertamina. They also want direct banking system without a third country in order to speed up the transaction process," Nasution added.

After that, the President met with the Vice President of India, Mohammad Hamid Ansari.

"The president has just visited India in December, and said there is a follow-up of pharmaceutical industry cooperation," Nasution said.
_
(KR-LWA/b003/B003)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B003) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109815/indonesia-has-bilateral-meetings-with-five-states_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to merge two mining firms, initial step in forming holding group*

Jakarta | Wed, March 8, 2017 | 02:00 pm
*



*Aluminum products are displayed at a factory. (tempo.co/File)

The government will merge PT Alumunium Development Corporation (Aldevco) into state-owned aluminum producer PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum) as part of the preparation for the latter to be a leader of the holding company in the mining sector.

Finance Ministry director general of state wealth Sonny Loho said the government would own Aledvco after winning the legal battle. "At least by now Aldveco’s status has changed into a state asset," he said on Tuesday as quoted by _tempo.co._

Finance Ministry state wealth management and information system director Indra Surya said the ministry had conducted initial discussions with Inalum.

(Read also:_* Inalum, Antam to get priority in Freeport share divestment*_)

The scheme was chosen as Aldevco subsidiary, PT Asahan Alumunium Alloys (AAA), which is a raw aluminum processing plant, is already jointly owned by Inalum.

Indra added that changing Aldevco’s status would take a while as the Finance Ministry had to insert state capital and obtain parliamentary permission.

Aldevco president director Aldevco Middyningsih stated that Aldevco’s assets currently stood at Rp 137.8 billion. "We are happy to give the rights on our stock to the government and to cooperate," he said.

Inalum finance director Oggy Ahmad Kosasih refused to comment further on the merger. “It is still under discussion," he said.

Discussions on the establishment of state enterprise holding in the mining sector have increased significantly recently. Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan has said that Inalum would lead the consortium for the divestment of 51 percent of shares from mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ms-initial-step-in-forming-holding-group.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia-Japan partnership expected to grow*
*



*
Japan's deputy foreign affairs minister, Nobuo Kishi, has said Japan and Indonesia could benefit from strengthening ties, as the two countries share many similarities. 

“Japan and Indonesia are archipelagic states that are connected through the sea. Hence, we have big potential to strengthen collaboration in the future,” Kishi said on Tuesday after meeting with Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan in Jakarta.

Japan is currently the second-largest foreign investor in Indonesia, with investment reaching US$5.4 billion in 2016, far above the $2.87 billion recorded in the previous year.

The Indonesian government has intended to persuade Japan to give further support for various strategic projects, such as Jakarta’s MRT system, the Patimban deep-sea port in West Java, the semi high-speed railway connecting Jakarta and Surabaya in East Java and the development of the gas-rich Masela block in the Arafura Sea.

“Among several topics discussed with the minister [Luhut], there were ones related to Patimban Port and the semi high-speed railway. The discussion was quite constructive,” Kishi said.

Total investment value for the Patimban project and semi high-speed railway are estimated at around Rp 40 trillion ($3 billion) and Rp 102 trillion, respectively. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/08/indonesia-japan-partnership-expected-to-grow.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Oman investors explore business opportunities in Indonesia*

Following Saudi Arabia, as many as 33 business people from Oman are visiting Indonesia to explore investment opportunities in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy.

The business delegation represented various sectors, such as construction, international trading, property, manufacturing, mining, logistics, tourism, information technology and banking, Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chief Thomas Lembong said Wednesday.

“The visit by the Oman delegation shows that investment interests from Middle East countries will begin to emerge. We will cooperate with related parties, such as Kadin [Indonesian Chambers of Commerce and Industry] and the Foreign Ministry, to respond to their interests,” Lembong said in a statement. 

_(Read also: Oman set to develop new oil refinery complex in Riau)_

He further said that to attract investments from Oman, Indonesia needed to apply a regional approach, namely to treat the small-sized Middle East country as part of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC).

A similar approach has been implemented in European countries grouped under the European Union.

The Oman delegation met about 50 business people, who are members of Kadin, during the Indonesia-Oman Business Forum organized by BKPM.

Between 2010 and 2016, Oman firms poured US$211,000 in investment into Indonesia. This investment was channeled into two major sectors, namely agriculture and energy. (lnd)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...lore-business-opportunities-in-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Coal Producers Remain Confident Despite Dip in Coal Price

Jakarta.* Indonesia's benchmark coal price inched down 1.7 percent in March, as Chinese coal miners have cranked up their production and demand has dropped now that the peak of the winter season is over.

Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources on Tuesday (07/03) set its coal reference price (HBA) at $81.9 per metric ton in March, from $83.2 per metric ton in February. This was the third consecutive month the coal benchmark price has dropped. The HBA is the price cited for the delivery period of March 1-31.

The coal reference price is derived from the average of four general coal price indexes used in the coal trade: Indonesia Coal Index, Platts Index, New Castle Export Index and New Castle Global Coal Index.

"The peak of the world coal demand has passed as winter ended. Secondly, China's coal miners returned to their normal working days," Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources spokesman Sujatmiko said, referring to the Chinese government's rule allowing miners to operate 276 to 330 days from November through March. This was aimed at easing its previous rule that limited the working days to five days a week and was designed to avoid oversupply from the country's coal mines.

However, Indonesian producers remained confident that the coal price would not return to its low level of $50 per metric ton as seen in February last year.

Hendra Sinadia, deputy executive director at Indonesia Coal Mining Association, or APBI, said local producers now plan to produce 470 million metric tons of coal this year, up 8.2 percent from last year, hoping to capitalize on the higher price.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesian-consumers-remain-optimistic-february-c-bank-survey/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Jakarta to Yogyakarta in 25 minutes: Hyperloop firm considers bringing ultrafast train to Indonesia*
*



*
How would you like to be able to take a train from Jakarta to Yogyakarta in less than the time it takes to drive from Blok M to Monas when there’s heavy macet?

Such a feat is not as impossible as it may seem. In fact, a company is ready to spend up to $2.5 million into studying whether it’s truly feasible.

So what kind of train could get you the 264 miles between Jakarta and Yogyakarta in just 25 minutes? The world’s current fastest train, the Shanghai Maglev, would still take about an hour to traverse that distance even at top speed.

In 2012, Elon Musk (billionaire inventor genius behind Tesla and Space X, basically the real-life Tony Stark) proposed the concept of the Hyperloop, a train system that would allow people and goods to travel at ultrahigh speeds by propelling them (in specially designed pods) through a near-vacuum tube at speeds of up to 760 miles per hour.




While it’s still considered a literal pipe dream by some, the Hyperloop concept is looking more real by the day, with the first real-world test track currently being built in the Nevada dessert.

Already companies are looking at not just how but where the sci-fi train system could be implemented. Hyperloop Transportation Technologies (HTT), one of the companies looking to turn Musk’s vision into reality, recently announced it would invest up to $2.5 million into studying the possibility of implementing the system in Indonesia.

“The feasibility study will take between three to six months. We have set aside $1-2.5 million for this. For the first phase, we are looking at Tangerang, [Soekarno-Hatta airport] to the center of Jakarta. Then we are looking at the rest of Java. The target is 2,000 km. We will also be looking into Sumatra, also from the airport, ” said Bibop Gresta, HTT co-founder, on Wednesday as quoted by CNN Indonesia.

HTT has also teamed up with Indonesian partners to form a local company, Hyperloop Transtek Indonesia, to help further its plans within the country.

Bibop said that Indonesia’s dense population centers and lack of transportation infrastructure (a kind understatement) would make it an ideal place for the transformative effects of the hyperloop.

Even if they do decide to build the Hyperloop in Indonesia, it will probably be quite a long time before we’ll actually be riding in one. But we’ll definitely be dreaming of cruising through vacuumized tubes the next time we’re stuck in insufferable morning macet.
https://coconuts.co/jakarta/news/ja...considers-bringing-ultrafast-train-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The initial investment for study is welcomed. But they will need to invest more that that, if they are really mean it to bring the new tech to Indonesia. Govt wont put their money on it.


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> The initial investment for study is welcomed. But they will need to invest more that that, if they are really mean it to bring the new tech to Indonesia. Govt wont put their money on it.



Indeed, this is a new system with no place actually operates it yet. Just a quick search of the estimated cost of the system in other area:
Helsinki-Stockholm (500km) - $21 billion
Dubai-Abu Dhabi (150km) - $4.8 billion

Land price is a huge factor for infrastructure cost, Java island should be cheaper than places above but then the system itself is not yet proven  Can't risk our limited resource for that.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Indeed, this is a new system with no place actually operates it yet. Just a quick search of the estimated cost of the system in other area:
> Helsinki-Stockholm (500km) - $21 billion
> Dubai-Abu Dhabi (150km) - $4.8 billion
> 
> Land price is a huge factor for infrastructure cost, Java island should be cheaper than places above but then the system itself is not yet proven  Can't risk our limited resource for that.



... Actually, after some reading and googling... this is bull***


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> ... Actually, after some reading and googling... this is bull***



I wouldn't call it "bull***" as yet since this is still in prototype and development phase. I mean in tech development there are more failure than success, this could go eitherway but their initial investment for feasibility study and teaming up with local partner here is welcome, but our govt to give any fund is a NO since nobody knows if it will even work for real in the first place.


----------



## Nike

*Lack of coordination hampers investment: BKPM*
Kamis, 9 Maret 2017 05:23 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has noted that a lack of coordination between the central and regional governments is one of the obstacles to investment in various parts of Indonesia.

"Coordination is very important to facilitate a problem-solving process and help investors find information on potential investments in different regions. However, the central and regional governments are sometimes at odds over the issue," BKPM Chief Thomas Lembong said here on Wednesday.

BKPM will focus on solving the issue in order to increase investment inflows by launching the so-called "KIS" (coordination, integration and standardization) program between the central and regional governments and among regional governments, he stated.

Besides coordination, integration is also important to support the system, he noted.

"I would like to point out that in the central government itself many systems have not been integrated. Even in the same office, the computers are not interconnected. This makes it difficult to obtain the database of the system," he added.

The BKPM chief remarked that he wished to adopt a one-stop system, which could facilitate integration between the agency and regions, to ease the licensing process.

He pointed out that standardization remained the most vital thing among the three factors affecting investment.

Currently, each region has its own standard. "When it comes to the use of forms, one region may be different from the other. Hence, it causes difficulties to standardize the administrative system," he underlined.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109830/lack-of-coordination-hampers-investment-bkpm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> I wouldn't call it "bull***" as yet since this is still in prototype and development phase. I mean in tech development there are more failure than success, this could go eitherway but their initial investment for feasibility study and teaming up with local partner here is welcome, but our govt to give any fund is a NO since nobody knows if it will even work for real in the first place.



I have no doubt that this study will help pushing their research further... but not much else. What's crap is the bombastic marketing gimmick and the media loves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109839/north-kalimantan-to-be-developed-as-smelting-center

*North Kalimantan to be developed as smelting center*
Kamis, 9 Maret 2017 08:26 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian province of North Kalimantan will be developed into a smelting center, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto stated here on Wednesday.

"Mines may be in Papua, Maluku, or other eastern Indonesian regions, but the smelters will be built in North Kalimantan that enjoys a strategic location in terms of sea routes to other continents, such as Australia, Asia, Africa, and (North and South) America," he remarked after attending the North Kalimantan Investment Forum 2017.

He pointed out that North Kalimantan is still open to the idea of developing industrial centers due to the availability of land. Its geographic location offers a special benefit for the youngest province in the country, he added.

He said the decision to develop the region into an industrial zone was made, as it was included in the National Industrial Development Master Plan for the 2015-2035 period.

It is also included in the plan for the development of power plants, with a capacity to generate 6,600 megawatts (MW) of electricity, he noted.

The minister remarked that industrial development in the region with cover the Tanah Kuning International Port and Industrial Zone as well as the development of roads, bridges, seaport, and airport.

The Tanah Kuning industrial zone was proposed by the Ministry of Industry and has been approved as a national strategic project.

North Kalimantan is located in the second Indonesian archipelagic sea lane, which is an international trading lane and located in the future world economic center and directly facing the neighboring countries.

Right now, the aluminum and bauxite potential in Kalimantan and Indonesia has not been optimally exploited, Airlangga affirmed. 

The 6,600-MW power plant project in the district of Bulungan is expected to provide electricity at cheap and competitive rates to industries, especially aluminum and its derivatives, in future.

The Tanah Kuning industrial zone covers an area of up to 10 thousand hectares in which core industries will be developed besides mineral processing industries as well as palm oil and cacao processing industries and fisheries.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia, S Africa explore cooperation in transportation*
March 10 2017

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and South Africa are exploring cooperation on air transportation and railways development in Kalimantan, Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi stated.

"The cooperation is a follow-up of a meeting between President Joko Widodo and his South Africas counterpart Jacob Gedleyehlekisa Zuma," Sumadi said in a press statement received here on Thursday.

A South African company has expressed interest in developing railways in Kalimantan to transport coal.

"Mining field in South Africa has developed in recent years," the minister stated.

The transportation ministry will study the cooperation in detail.

Meanwhile, the governments of Indonesia and South Africa have agreed to increase cooperation in the field of aviation.

Widodo expected that Indonesia could be hub for flights to Asian countries as South Africa is set to be hub for flights to African countries.

Meanwhile, Indonesian Ambassador to South Africa Suprapto Martosetomo noted that South Africa had a lot of business opportunities which could be explored by Indonesia.

"South Africa has advanced in technology. We can develop the railway sector in South Africa," he stated.

The cooperation between Indonesia and South Africa, particularly in the air transport sector, started since 1997. In that year, a treaty was signed to open the air links between the two countries.

In 2013, both countries signed a MoU related to the management of air transport rights. The MoU contained the agreement to open service flights on Indonesia-South Africa route with a frequency of seven times a week.

The two countries agreed to open the entire flight access through their respective international airports.

South Africa has three major international airports, namely Cape Town International Airport, Tambo International Airport (Johannesburg), and Durban International Airport.

However, until now there are no airlines of Indonesia or South Africa that serve flights between the two countries.

Indonesia and South Africa earlier discussed efforts to increase trade cooperation and reduction of tariff and non-tariff barriers for their prime products and commodities.

Widodo expressed his happiness on receiving Zuma, who visited the country after 12 years, at a joint press conference following the meeting between the two countries delegations here on Wednesday.

"Indonesia and South Africa are two emerging countries and members of G20 who have been working together under the South-South cooperation scheme," he stated.

Jokowi, as he is also called, stated that he hoped the partnership between the two countries, including new Asia-Africa strategic partnerships, could be more intensified. Therefore, the bilateral meeting focused on talks for more efforts to increase trade cooperation.

Jokowi has proposed a wider trade cooperation to cover Indonesia-South Africa Custom Union (SACU) cooperation and pledged to send a concerned minister to follow it up.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109856/indonesia-s-africa-explore-cooperation-in-transportation

++

*Japanese musical instrument manufacturer to invest $43.4 M in Indonesia*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A Japanese musical instrument manufacturer has committed to investing US$43.4 million in Indonesia, according to the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM).

The Japanese investor will avail the three-hour investment licensing service and direct construction investment incentive (KLIK).

BKPM Deputy for Investment Promotion Himawan Hariyoga stated that the Japanese investor will produce acoustic pianos, electric and digital pianos, violas, and piano components.

"The exports of the products are expected to reach $84.7 million per year," he noted in a press statement released on Thursday.

He said nearly 99 percent of the products will be exported, and the rest will be sold in the domestic market.

The Japanese company will build its plant on 15 hectares of land in an industrial estate in Bekasi, West Java, utilizing the KLIK facility and will employ 1.6 thousand workers once the construction work on the plant is completed, he revealed.

He said the construction of the plant will be started in May 2017 and completed a year later. The company is expected to start exporting its products in September 2018.

"They have obtained a permit through the three-hour licensing service at the BKPM. In applying for the permit, they were accompanied by a Japanese integrated promotion team at the BKPM," he noted.

According to the BKPM, the realization of Japanese investment in Indonesia had reached $5.4 billion last year, placing Japan in the second position after Singapore.

(Reported by Ade Irma Junida/Uu.S012/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ent-manufacturer-to-invest-434-m-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*WIKA secures new contracts worth Rp13.32 trillion*
Jumat, 10 Maret 2017 05:14 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State construction firm PT Wijaya Karya Tbk (WIKA) has signed new contracts for the construction of various projects worth Rp13.32 trillion until early March 2017.

The contracts accounted for 30.80 percent of the target for the whole year at Rp43.24 trillion, WIKA Finance Director Kosasih said here on Thursday.

"The target of new contracts for 2017 represents a 47.5 percent increase compared to the previous year," he stated.

To finance the projects, the company is in the process of applying for a syndicated loan of Rp5 trillion, which will be repaid in three years with competitive interest, he noted. 

In addition, the company will also issue bonds worth Rp5 trillion to Rp10 trillion, with a maturity period of 5 to 10 years.

"WIKA has secured good rating from international rating agencies. Our rating is far better than those of similar companies," he remarked.

He pointed out that WIKA had just won a tender for the construction of Cengkareng-Batu Ceper- Kunciran toll road.

The company won the tender for the project worth Rp2.172 trillion after it passed a series of evaluations including administrative, technical, and price qualifications, he underlined.

"We hope the project could be completed in 457 calendar days," he assured.

WIKA has set the target of net profit for 2017 Rp1.219 trillion, up 20.45 percent from Rp1.102 trillion a year earlier.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109859/wika-secures-new-contracts-worth-rp1332-trillion


----------



## Nike

Indonesia, Australia to Boost Tourism by Adding New Flight, Cruise Routes
*Jakarta.

*The Indonesian and Australian governments plan to boost tourism between the two countries by encouraging airlines and cruise liners to add new routes and increase the quantity of existing routes.

The plan came after a meeting between the Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi and Australia's Minister for Regional Development and Minister for Local Government and Territories Fiona Nash in Jakarta on Thursday (09/03). 

In the meeting, Nash highlighted the Australian government's interest in scheduling new round-trip flight routes to and from its external territory, Christmas Island*, *and also hopes to further promote Brisbane.

At present, Garuda Indonesia, Indonesia's flag carrier, and AirAsia Indonesia, a local unit of Malaysia-based low-cost carrier AirAsia, offers flights to and from Jakarta and Denpasar to major Australian cities including Sydney, Melbourne and Perth.

The flights are part of the airlines' effort to accommodate a growing market and increase traffic between Indonesia and Australia.

In 2016, Garuda Indonesia served 17 percent more flights between Indonesia and Australia than in 2015.

Qantas, Australia's national carrier, Jetstar Airways, Australian low-cost airline and subsidiary of Qantas andVirgin Australia, Australia's second-largest airline, offer flights to and from Denpasar.


"We also hope to encourage cruise liners to create routes from parts of Australia to Lombok," Budi Karya said, adding that he hopes Lombok will become an international tourist hotspot.

The government has also prioritized the development of the Mandalika resort on the island of Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara, as part of its strategy to create 10 new tourist centers and attract 20 million foreign tourists to the country by 2019.

Indonesia is Australia’s 12th largest market for international tourist arrival, with around 175,000 Indonesians traveling to the Australia in 2016.
http://jakartaglobe.id/tourism-news...t-tourism-by-adding-new-flight-cruise-routes/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Seawall project to be completed this year: Minister*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Thu, March 9, 2017 | 06:24 pm




The reclamation project in Jakarta Bay is seen from the air. The reclamation is part of the controversial National Capital Integrated Coastal Development (NCICD) plan, which also includes the construction of a seawall. (JP/DON)
Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said on Thursday the government would finish the construction of a 20-kilometer seawall in the northern part of Jakarta this year as part of the effort to protect the capital city from high tides and land subsidence.

“I was tasked with finishing the seawall project,” said Basuki, after meeting with Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, adding that currently 4.5 km of the seawall had been constructed at Muara Kamal, Pluit and Muara Baru.

The minister said the critical areas would be prioritized in their construction. “All the existing points will be connected to become a 20-km seawall along the Jakarta coastal line,” he said.

(Read also: _*Seawall in stalemate as firms await govt decision)*_

He said his ministry was tasked with finishing the feasibility study of the project. Basuki, National Development Planning Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro and Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya on Thursday visited Luhut’s office to discuss the project.

The seawall construction is part of the National Capital Integrated Coastal Development (NCICD) plan.

Apart from referring to the seawall construction plan, the NCICD also refers to the controversial reclamation project in Jakarta Bay, which has been suspended, pending the revision of environmental documents and taking into account its social impact.

Meanwhile, Bambang stressed that the seawall needed to be immediately constructed, particularly in the critical areas to combat land subsidence. 

“For the critical areas, the seawall should be immediately constructed. There is no other reason [to delay it],” Bambang said as reported by _tempo.co._ (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...oject-to-be-completed-this-year-minister.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*N. Sulawesi exports frozen fish products to the US*
Jumat, 10 Maret 2017 20:01 WIB - 0 Views





Photo document of a worker unloading the ship in the form of various types of fish that has been frozen for export. (ANTARA/Nyoman Budhiana)

Manado (ANTARA News) - Head of the North Sulawesi International Trade and Industry Office Darwin Muksin revealed that his office had exported frozen fish products to the US at the end of February.

"We exported 18.35 tons of frozen fish that then generated US$196,005 worth of foreign exchange for the country," he noted in Manado, Friday.

He further remarked that the US is particularly keen on importing North Sulawesis frozen fish products, as they bear a distinct quality and uniqueness as compared to those from other areas.

"It might be due to the fact that Sulawesis waters are a bit different," he revealed.

The demand for frozen fish from North Sulawesi also continues to grow, he added.

"Fish products from North Sulawesi are being exported routinely almost every week to the US in order to meet the demand of its citizens," Muksin stated.

Fresh, canned, frozen, and dried fish products are currently North Sulawesis main exports.

All four different types of fish products accounted for 10 percent of the regions total export value in the last five years.

Darwin explained that the US, Saudi Arabia, the Great Britain, and Yemen were the largest importers of frozen fish from the province. 

Fish was also exported to countries in Europe, including Belgium and the Netherlands.

The key destinations for North Sulawesis fish exports are Korea, Taiwan, and China in the Asian continent, followed by several countries in the Middle East and Africa.

_(Reported by Fidel Malumbot/Uu.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109873/n-sulawesi-exports-frozen-fish-products-to-the-us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*State enterprises ready to acquire 51% stake in Freeport*
12 hours ago | 850 Views




Illustration. State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno (ANTARA Photo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno has expressed her confidence that the government will be able to acquire a 51 percent stake in PT Freeport Indonesia. 

"If the state-run enterprises are tasked with acquiring shares in PT Freeport divestment, we will be ready. Now we have to wait for the valuation process," Rini said on the sidelines of the Telkom Craft exhibition here on Friday.

Before the divestment, she said, the government and U.S. mining firm should finalize their negotiation on the contract.

"Technically, the divestment process would be handled by the Energy and Mineral Resource Ministry. After it is finished, state-run enterprises would be ready to buy 51 percent of Freeport shares," she added.

The establishment of a holding company for state-run mining firms-PT Inalum, Bukit Asam, Aneka Tambang and Timah-which is expected to be finalized in 2017, would support the divestment.

"With this holding company in mining, Inalum will get support from three other state-run firms," Rini said.

The government has asked PT Freeport to change its status from a Contract of Work (CoW) to a special mining license (IUPK), under the government regulation No. 1/2017 on mineral and coal mining.

As a consequence, PT Freeport is required to divest 51 percent of its shares.

Responding to the demand, the U.S.-based firm has threatened to bring the case under international arbitration.

A legislator from the Hanura Party Djafar Badjeber said PT Freeport Indonesia should choose the negotiation process before it opts for international arbitration.

"They should abide by Law no. 4/2009 on mineral and coal mining. Freeport should abide by regulations issued by the government of Indonesia," he said.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109879/state-enterprises-ready-to-acquire-51-stake-in-freeport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Garuda kicks off travel fair in 24 cities*

Farida Susanty
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, March 10, 2017 | 04:26 pm



A visitor looks at a model of a Garuda Indonesia plane at the Garuda Indonesia Travel Fair (GATF) 2017 in Yogyakarta on Friday. (Antara/Andreas Fitri Atmoko)
*Topics*

Garuda-Indonesia travel-fair

National flag carrier Garuda Indonesia kicked off the Garuda Travel Fair (GATF) on Friday, an event that would take place through March 12 in 24 cities, including Jakarta, Medan in North Sumatra and Manado in North Sulawesi.

The travel fair will have booths from travel agents, hotels and resorts, theme parks, national tourism organizations, corporate and travel equipment, media partner and state lender Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI) as its partner.

"I want to emphasize the importance of promoting domestic [destinations]," State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said on Friday.

(Read also: _*Garuda Travel Fair to visit 24 cities across Indonesia*_)

She applauded the event, which had so far been dominated by participants to promote the domestic destinations.

Garuda Indonesia also maintained their support to the ten emerging destinations, including Labuan Bajo in East Nusa Tenggara, Lake Toba in North Sumatra, Tanjung Lesung in Banten and Bromo-Tengger in East Java.

In Jakarta alone, Garuda targets Rp 207.3 billion (US$15.4 million) in sales volume during the event with 77,000 visitors, while in the national scope, Garuda eyes the transaction target of Rp 380 billion.

Last year it booked Rp 430 billion for the two phases of GATF and garnered 140,000 visitors.

The price goes as low as Rp 400,000 for round trip flights to Singapore. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/10/garuda-kicks-off-travel-fair-in-24-cities.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Gov’t Serious in Developing Infrastructure*
_Sunday, 12 March 2017_

DENPASAR, NETRALNEWS.COM - The government is serious when saying its plans to build infrastructure. Because Indonesia's infrastructure has been left behind. Indonesia’s Infrastructure is a weak point in surveys about business.

"Because Indonesia’s infrastructure is not lack anymore but left behind," said Minister of National Development Planning Bambang Brodjonegoro, in Denpasar, on Saturday (3/11/2017).

To overcome the deficiencies in infrastructure, Bambang said investors often have to incur expenses more than expected.

He pointed out a factory which requires a steady power supply but turns out the supply is unstable. The business player is then forced to buy generators and set up a fund to buy fuel for the generators.

In addition to the reason for lagging behind, Bambang said infrastructure development is essential as the source for economic growth. He said Indonesia's economic growth is currently maintained to always grow by five percent. But this number is considered insufficient.

Bambang said there remains poverty by 10 percent in Indonesia. In addition, unemployment rate is currently at five percent.

"In order to eliminate unemployment and poverty, economic growth must be greater," he said.

The source of economic growth that can be relied upon is the advantage of infrastructure development. "Because the construction of infrastructure provides multiplier effect," he explained.

However, infrastructure development, which the government has announced since 2015 to 2019 requires funding of almost IDR4,700 trillion.

Bambang predicted the funds from the government State Budget and Regional Budget only contribute 40 percent of total funds. Meanwhile the contribution from state-owned enterprises is only 22 percent. The rest, said Bambang, must depend on the supports from the private sector.

Bambang said the role of the private sector is highly needed. "The private sector needs to exist in financing or participating in infrastructure [development]," he said. (*)

http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/business/read/2485/gov...t.serious.in.developing.infrastructure

+++

*Indonesia Remains Favorite Destination for Australian Investment*
_Sunday, 12 March 2017_

JAKARTA, NETRALNEWS.COM - Indonesia remains one of the fifth most favored place for investment by Australia, according to a survey by Austrade. The result of the survey was in fact revealed during a meeting of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with 13 Australian business leaders in Australia on Feb 25, while Jokowi was paying a two-day state visit to the immediate neighboring country.

During the meeting, several Australian businessmen expressed interest in investing up to US$5 billion in Indonesia, according to Thomas Trikasih Lembong, chairman of the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), who moderated the business meeting.

They are mostly interested in mining and processing, food and beverage industry, tourism, water supply, and hotel industry and infrastructure. Based on data at the BKPM, Australian investment in Indonesia in 2016 had reached $174 million, up four percent from $167 million in 2015.

Within the next three to five years, Australian businessmen have planned to invest a total of Rp39 trillion, according to Lembong. BKPM invited Austrade, an Australian government institution in charge of promoting and attracting investors to Australia, to visit Indonesia.

Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno LP Marsudi said the Australian business players expressed their interest to expand businesses in Indonesia. One of the investors personally expressed his expression of confidence to Jokowi in the business climate in Indonesia .

"I think it is very good if we are in the top five position of the Australian businessmen in Indonesia," the foreign minister added. Furthermore, Marsudi expressed her satisfaction that the state visit has yielded concrete results in the economic, political, legal, and security fields as well as closer people-to-people relations.

In the economic field, Jokowi and Australian Prime Minister Malcom Turnbull agreed that negotiations on the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA-CEPA) could be concluded by late 2017. Turnbull noted that the two countries had huge economic potentials that have not yet been explored.

Jokowi also called for the removal of Australian barriers to the imports of Indonesian products, such as palm oil and paper. Indonesia has managed to gain access to the herbicide and pesticide markets. Australia's herbicide and pesticide imports reached $1.3 billion to $1.5 billion.

The Indonesian government has also allowed the import of cows weighing up to 440 kilograms per head, from a maximum of 350 kilograms earlier, with the objective of reducing the price of meat. In the defense field, Australia and Indonesia agreed to continue defense cooperation.

"We have agreed to continue defense cooperation including in the fields of exchange and training," Turnbull said in a joint statement with Jokowi after an Australia-Indonesia bilateral meeting at Kirribilli House on Feb 26. "This includes defense industry where armored vehicles are being produced," he remarked.

In Jan, Indonesia suspended military cooperation with Australia for "technical reasons" believed to relate to offensive materials displayed at an Australian military base. Indonesia later clarified that the suspension was only related to joint language training due to a small incident that has offended Indonesia's dignity as a nation.

In the political and security fields, the two countries have agreed to intensify cooperation in counterterrorism and the fight against transnational crimes and illegal, unreported, and unregulated fishing. Practical cooperation between the two countries in the fight against terrorism, extremism, and violence was aimed at making the people feel more secure and to assure security in the two countries' territories.

To promote "people-to-people" relations, Jokowi opened Indonesian language centers in Perth, Melbourne, and Canberra. "There are several more to be established in Australia. The establishment of the language centers should be viewed as our efforts to promote our language at the international level," Marsudi noted. More Indonesian language centers will be established in Darwin, Brisbane, and Sydney.

Some 20 thousand Indonesians study in Australia, while over 3 thousand Australians study in Indonesia. Turnbull underlined that the relations between Australia and Indonesia are more than agreements, because Indonesia is also the main destination of Australian tourists. In 2016, one million Australians visited Bali, he pointed out.

"We also have common interests with regard to peace and stability in the sea and on land, and we have urged countries around to continue settling all the disputes and problems based on international laws," he asserted.

Australia recognized the important role of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) in the framework of regional security and economy. "I anticipate the presence of Widodo for a summit between Australia and ASEAN in 2018."

http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/b...avorite.destination.for.australian.investment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*After enjoying beach holiday in Bali, King Salman heads to Tokyo*

Nurul Fitri Ramadhani
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, March 12, 2017 | 03:58 pm





Saudi Arabia's King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud (center) prepares to board an airplane at Ngurah Rai International Airport, Bali, on Sunday afternoon for a flight to Haneda Airport in Tokyo. (Courtesy of PT Angkasa Pura I/N/A)


Saudi Arabia’s King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud and his entourage left Bali on Sunday after extending their original vacation on the island of the gods by three days. The king departed for Tokyo for another state visit.

Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi and Religious Affairs Minister Lukman Hakim Saifudin met the king at the St. Regis Hotel in Nusa Dua, Bali, for a 10-minute dialogue and accompanied him to Ngurah Rai International Airport.

Retno said the king was pleased with his time in Bali and had made sure to swim several times during his nine-day vacation.

“I asked him whether the water was warm or cold, to which he replied it was colder than in Jeddah [Saudi Arabia]. During our talk at the hotel he expressed that he really enjoyed his official visit to Jakarta and private vacation in Bali,” Retno told reporters at the airport after the king departed.

*(Read also: King Salman extends visit as govt to sell his Bali trail to tourists)*

King Salman and his entourage took off at 10:30 a.m. for Haneda Airport, Japan, using three of the Saudi Kingdom’s jets. One of the planes transported the king and medical staff while the others carried his entourage and cargo.

The airport suspended flights to and from Bali for 45 minutes to make way for the king.

Retno said before leaving the hotel, the king received a phone call from President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, bidding him farewell and following up on 11 memorandums of understanding that the two countries signed in Jakarta. (wit)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...liday-in-bali-king-salman-heads-to-tokyo.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

just a game, dare to challenge her?


----------



## Bennedict

After the royal vacation , King Salman, 1.500 Saudi official and princes bought a whooping 16 ton, million dollars worth of merchandise, souvenirs from Bali.

_Need 16 cargo trucks to carry them to Airport





-
-_
King Salman and Saudi officials greeted by Balinese Dancers at Nusa Dua airport, Bali.
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

guess who?  Minister of Marine and Fisheries of Indonesia. Madame Susi Pudjiastuti.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi optimistic of more Japanese companies investing in Indonesia*
Senin, 13 Maret 2017 14:54 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has expressed hope that more Japanese industries would invest in Indonesia apart from Toyota Motor Corporation (TMC).

"Jokowi has called on more Japanese industries and not only Toyota to invest in Indonesia," Warih Andang Tjahjono, the deputy president director of PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia, stated after accompanying TMC President Aiko Toyoda during a meeting with President Jokowi at the Merdeka Palace, here, Monday.

The Indonesian company is ready to support investment activities in various industries, he noted.

Meanwhile, Toyoda said his company remains committed to ensuring continued industrial development in Indonesia.

Toyodas visit was made as a reciprocal gesture to President Jokowis visit to Toyota in Japan in 2015.

TMI remains committed to contributing concretely to Indonesia.

"In this case, we have highlighted several aspects related to investment, exports, and the development of human resources," he noted.

He also remarked that the exports of Toyota products, manufactured in Indonesia, to Australia, pose both a challenge and an opportunity in order to be able to compete in the global market.

"We have to continue to cooperate with the government and other stakeholders to ensure that our products match the requirements of customers in Australia," he noted.

TMCs investment in 2015 and 2016 included the construction of a new factory and introduction of new models of products.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109...ore-japanese-companies-investing-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*Kevin, Marcus new All England champions from Indonesia*
*



*
Underdog pair Kevin Sanjaya Sukamuljo and Marcus Fernaldi Gideon have become Indonesia's newest All England champions after beating Li Junhui and Liu Yuchen of China in the final 35-minute match on Sunday.

Kevin and Marcus outshone the Chinese pair 21-19, 21-14 in the prestigious badminton tournament.

"I still feel really nervous. This is our first win in such an event," said Marcus after the match at the Barclaycard Arena in Birmingham as quoted by the Indonesian Badminton Association's (PBSI) website, _badmintonindonesia.org_.

The world number five pair reached the final after outclassing the world’s seventh-ranked duo Mads Conrad Petersen and Mads Pier Kolding of Denmark 21-12, 11-21, 21-16 in Saturday’s semifinals.

Kevin and Marcus, the 2016 China Open winners, were the only Indonesian representatives in the All England semifinals after compatriots Tontowi Ahmad and Liliyana Natsir were knocked out by seventh seeds Chris Adcock and Gabrielle Adcock in the quarterfinals.

Kevin and Marcus had become Indonesia’s sole hope of maintaining its tradition of winning at least one title in the prestigious All England since 2012 — though it missed out in the 2015 edition before Praveen Jordan and Debby Susanto made amends in 2016 — after their compatriots fell throughout the super series tournament.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...new-all-england-champions-from-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*E. Kalimantan reports progress in project development*
Senin, 13 Maret 2017 16:24 WIB - 0 Views





Awang Farouk Ishak. (ANTARA)

Samarinda (ANTARA News) - East Kalimantan Governor Awang Faroek Ishak said he had reported to President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) progress made in the development of a number of strategic projects in the province.

Among the projects are construction of the toll road projects of Balikpapan-Samarinda and Samarinda-Bontang and new Samarinda airport, and special economic zone of Maloy Batuta Trans Kalimantan (KEK-MBTK), the governor said.

"I has reported progress in the development of the Industrial Estate of Buluminung, which is a cooperation project between Indonesia and Russia, including construction of its port, techno-park and railway track," Awang Faroek said.

He said he also reported progress in the development of farm infrastructure projects such as dams of Teritip Balikpapan, Talake in the regency of Penajam Paser Utara and Paser and the dam project of Marang Kayu in Kutai Kartanegara.

He said he also submitted a new proposal for development of Lambakan irrigation system in the regency of Paser.

The infrastructure projects are expected to contribute to East Kalimantans target of self sufficiency in food.

He reported the progress made in the development of the projects hoping that the progress would be up to expectation.

The construction of the new airport of Samarinda Baru in Sungai Siring is to be completed by the end of 2017 and development of toll road projects is to be finished by the end of 2018 and development of the infrastructure of the special economic zone of Maloy Batuta Trans Kalimantan (MBTK), he cited.

He said an access road of 17 kilometers has been built to the zone, and a sea terminal is also being built.

"Currently, we propose development of a big multi cargo port in the special economic zone. The MBTK special economic zone is not only a regional pride but also national pride," he said.
(Uu.H-ASG/F001)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109901/e-kalimantan-reports-progress-in-project-development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> guess who? Minister of Marine and Fisheries of Indonesia. Madame Susi Pudjiastuti.



Life of Susi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

*These photos of Susi Pudjiastuti on her paddleboard prove Indonesia has the coolest minister in all of ASEAN*

Say what you like about the people who run our government, but few Indonesians would have negative things to say about our minister of maritime affairs and fisheries, Susi Pudjiastuti. Susi, a high school dropout without any previous political experience was tapped by outside President Joko Widodo to lead the country’s battle against fish piracy and in so doing has become one of Indonesia’s most beloved and trusted leaders.
Recently, netizens have been fawning over photos of Susi chilling atop her domain – the open water. In these photos, which were shared via her Twitter account, Susi showed that rock stars and models don’t have a monopoly on looking nonchalantly cool AF:




_Indonesia’s Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti enjoying a cup of coffee and a cigarette on top of a paddleboard. Photo: Twitter/@susipudjiastuti_

But she’s not all about life’s simple pleasures (smoking and drinking coffee while floating at sea is as pleasurable as life gets, in many Indonesians’ opinion) – she also showed that she is quite an adept standup paddleboarder:










These photos seem to serve an underlying message by Susi, one that reiterates her commitment to protecting Indonesian waters and serve the Indonesian people.

_Let’s go even faster to protect the sea for the nation’s future. The ocean is my real home. Passion, love, commitment._

Susi Pudjiastuti is quite an unconventional politician. While others do their best to maintain a clean, conservative image in public, Susi doesn’t seem to mind showing the people she serves her true self even if it might offend some Indonesians’ sensibilities. She doesn’t hide the fact that she smokes, she has tattoos, that she’s a divorcee, but she still commands respect because she is known for being fiercely independent and a completely self-made entrepreneur.
It’s her honesty, and her proven ability to do her job well, that has the general public adoring Susi. In fact, Susi had the highest approval rating among Jokowi’s ministers in a 2015 survey. And when one of the things she’s most famous for is blowing up foreign vessels found illegally fishing in Indonesian waters, we can’t think of a cooler and more bad-*** minister than Susi Pudjiastuti.

https://coconuts<dot>co/jakarta/news/photos-susi-pudjiastuti-paddleboard-prove-indonesia-coolest-minister-asean/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Life of Susi



 Hillarious...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's Amman Mineral commits to $9.2 billion copper expansion: government official

Indonesia's Amman Mineral Nusa Tenggara (AMNT) has committed to invest $9.2 billion to expand its mining business, including the construction of a new copper smelter near its mine in Sumbawa, West Nusa Tenggara, a mining ministry official told Reuters on Wednesday.






AMNT is a unit of PT Medco Energi Internasional Tbk, which bought the Batu Hijau mine from Newmont Mining Corp last year.

Bambang Gatot, director general of coal and minerals at the mining ministry, said $1 billion of the investment would be used to build a smelter. "It will start this year and to be completed by 2021," he said.

Amman could not immediately be reached for comment.

_http://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-mining-amman-idUSKBN16M0FM?rpc=401&_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SKYTRAX awards Soekarno Hatta Airport as The World’s Most Improved Airport in 2017

Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Banten has been named the World’s Most Improved Airport in 2017 based on a survey conducted by Skytrax, a press statement says.






The award was handed over to state-owned airport operator PT Angkasa Pura (AP) II president director Muhammad Awaluddin by Skytrax CEO Edward Plaisted at Passenger Terminal EXPO in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, on Wednesday.

“It makes us proud that Soekarno-Hatta Airport has been named the World’s Most Improved Airport by Skytrax, which is a noted organization in the aviation world,” said Awaluddin in a press statement on Wednesday.

He said the award reflected the greater ambition to make Soekarno-Hatta among the best airports in the world.






Airports that followed after Soekarno-Hatta in the World’s Most Improved Airport 2017 category were in Doha, Houston, Delhi, Haikou Meilan, Guangzhou, Phoenix, Tokyo (Narita), Paris (Charles de Gaulle) and Los Angeles.

With the latest award, Soekarno-Hatta Airport has been upgraded to 44th position from 63rd among the world’s best airports.

_The award is based on a Skytrax World Airport Survey involving 13.82 million respondents from 105 countries. The respondents were asked to assess 550 airports across the world from July 2016 to February 2017._

Edward Plaisted said the award was based on the opinion of airport users. “The award is in appreciation of Soekarno-Hatta Airport’s efforts to improve its standard of service, including the operation of Terminal 3,” Plaisted said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ta-declared-worlds-most-improved-airport.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pabrik transformator terbesar Asia Tenggara beroperasi di Cikarang*
Rabu, 15 Maret 2017 18:44 WIB - 1.146 Views

Pewarta: Try Reza Essra





Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto didampingi Direktur Jenderal Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi, dan Elektronika I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan bersama General Manager XD Group China Zhang Ya Lin, serta Chairman CCM Group Murdaya W. Poo meninjau transformator untuk gardu induk berdaya 167 MVA yang diproduksi PT. XD Sakti Indonesia di Cikarang, Jawa Barat, 15 Maret 2017. (Kemenperin)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kementerian Perindustrian memprioritaskan pengembangan industri penunjang pembangkit listrik di Indonesia. Selain mampu tumbuh melampaui pertumbuhan ekonomi, sektor ini juga amat potensial mengingat kebutuhan energi dalam negeri yang makin besar.

“Industri penunjang pembangkit listrik harus dapat mendukung pemenuhan kebutuhan energi yang diperlukan dalam peningkatan nilai tambah produksi,” ujar Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto pada Peresmian Pabrik Transformator Tenaga PT XD Sakti Indonesia di Cikarang, Jawa Barat, Rabu.

Menperin melalui keterangan tertulis menyampaikan, Indonesia saat ini telah masuk dalam jajaran 10 besar negara yang industrinya memberikan kontribusi terhadap nilai tambah dunia. Pemenuhan kebutuhan energi mutlak diperlukan untuk mempertahankan posisi tersebut.

Beroperasinya pabrik PT XD Sakti Indonesia yang memproduksi transformator tenaga bertegangan 70-500 kilo volt (kV) diharapkan dapat berkontribusi dalam transmisi dan distribusi tenaga listrik. Saat ini, jelas Menperin, sebagian besar kebutuhan transformator dengan ukuran tersebut masih diimpor.

Dengan kemampuan industri nasional dalam memproduksi komponen, mulai dari trafo, transmisi hingga kabel, maka kebutuhan penunjang untuk program pembangkit listrik 35.000 Mega Watt yang diikuti dengan program transmisi 46.000 kilometer diharapkan bisa sepenuhnya diproduksi di dalam negeri.

Menperin berharap, diresmikannya pabrik ini memberikan kesempatan penyerapan tenaga kerja yang lebih banyak dan ikut andil dalam peningkaan pengembangan SDM. Menperin pun mengapresiasi program pelatihan SDM yang dilakukan PT XD Sakti Indonesia, baik di dalam negeri maupun dengan mengirimkan tenaga kerja ke Tiongkok.

"Salah satu cara menguatkan industri Indonesia adalah lewat pengembangan SDM,” paparnya.

Pabrik yang diresmikan hari ini memiliki kapasitas produksi sebesar 10.896 MVA per tahun, yang menjadikannya pabrik transformator tenaga terbesar di Asia Tenggara.

PT. XD Sakti Indonesia merupakan joint venture antara BUMN XD Group China dan Central Cipta Murdaya (CCM) Group dengan investasi yang saat ini telah mencapai 80 juta dolar AS.

Di tahap pertama, pabrik dengan luas area mencapai 81.000 meter persegi ini memproduksi beragam jenis transformator dari 70kV hingga 500 kV. Sedangkan di tahap selanjutnya, akan memproduksi Gas Insulated Switchgear (GIS).

Chairman CCM Murdaya W. Poo akan terus memenuhi kebutuhan transformator di dalam negeri.

"Kami yakin sebentar lagi bisa memproduksi trafo hingga 1000 kV karena fasilitasnya siap. Pabrik ini bisa memproduksi lebih dari 100 unit setahun,” jelas Murdaya.

Disampaikannya, PT. PLN (persero) telah melakukan pemesanan dari perusahaannya sejumlah 17 unit trafo bertegangan 500 kV dan 44 unit trafo 1050 kV.

Direktur Jenderal Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika (ILMATE) Kemenperin I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan yang mendampingi Menperin dalam acara tersebut menyampaikan harapannya agar PT. XD Sakti Indonesia bisa memberdayakan kekuatan bahan baku dan komponen-komponen lokal.

Ia juga berharap PLN dapat semakin mengandalkan produksi dalam negeri untuk Program 35.000 MW. Program tersebut, ujarnya, tentu akan berdampak signifikan bagi pertumbuhan ekonomi di luar Jawa, yang sebelumnya mengalami kekurangan suplai listrik.

"Kebutuhan produk transformator daya di indonesia mencapai 33.000 MVA per tahun dan industri transformator daya dalam negeri sudah mampu untuk memenuhi kebutuhan tersebut,” papar Putu.

Investasi Baru dan Mobil Listrik Masih terkait dengan program pembangkit listrik, Menperin menyampaikan bahwa Presiden RI Joko Widodo menaruh perhatian besar terhadap pengembangan teknologi mobil listrik.

"Ketersediaan listrik jadi syarat utama karena kebutuhan listriknya yang besar. Sehingga di sini kelihatan betapa penting dan strategisnya program 35.000 MW untuk mendukung perkembangan ekonomi Indonesia,” papar Menperin.

General Manager XD Group China Zhang Ya Lin menyampaikan komitmennya untuk memasok energi dan peralatan transmisi yang handal. Ia menyampaikan bahwa perusahaannya ingin berkontribusi dan berbagi pengalaman dalam pembaruan konstruksi jaringan listrik di Indonesia.

Hal senada juga disampaikan Minister Counselor Economic and Commercial Kedubes Republik Rakyat Tiongkok di Indonesia Wang Li Ping. Menurutnya, investasi Tiongkok ini membuka bidang baru dengan menggabungkan teknologi Tiongkok dan pasar kelistrikan yang besar di indonesia.

Menurut data BKPM, investasi perusahaan-perusahaan Tiongkok di Indonesia pada 2016 mencapai sekitar USD 2,6 Miliar, dan peringkatnya meningkat pesat menjadi peringkat 3 dari dari peringkat 10 di 2015. Sementara, berdasarkan United Nation Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD), Indonesia berada di peringkat ke-9 untuk negara tujuan investasi.

Kemenperin mencatat, perusahaan dalam negeri telah sanggup memproduksi barang modal untuk memasok pembangunan infrastruktur ketenagalistrikan seperti pembangkit.

Di antaranya, produsen turbin berkapasitas hingga 27 MW sebanyak 3 perusahaan, generator hingga 10 MW (2 perusahaan), boiler sampai 660 MW (10 perusahaan), transformator (5 perusahaan), kompresor (2 perusahaan), pressure vessels (2 perusahaan), dan panel (3 perusahaan).

Selanjutnya, KWH meter (5 perusahaan), pompa industri (4 perusahaan), elektromotor (2 perusahaan), konstruksi dan rekayasa atau engineering, procurement and construction (12 perusahaan) dan industri baja (12 perusahaan).
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia provides agricultural training to African citizens*
Kamis, 16 Maret 2017 20:56 WIB - 0 Views

Kuningan, W Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government, through the Directorate of Technical Cooperation of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, has provided international training for agricultural development to the citizens of African countries through capacity building cooperation.

"We chose to conduct the agricultural training, because agriculture is the backbone of our economy," Acting Director General of Information and Public Diplomacy of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Niniek Kun Naryatie said here on Thursday. 

The International Training on Agricultural for African Countries was attended by 12 participants from 11 African countries, namely Zimbabwe, Angola, Ethiopia, Gambia, Madagascar, Sudan, Kenya, Mozambique, Tanzania, Nigeria, and Namibia.

The capacity development programs, held at the Rural and Agricultural Training Center (P4S), Kuningan, West Java, started from March 15 to April 30, 2017.

The program was intended to increase the knowledge and expertise of the African farmers in rice-cultivation, technology, production of corn, and planting and caring of coffee plants.

During the training, the participants will also learn how to process cassava and sweet potato. These commodities are widely available in African countries.

Niniek pointed out that the training was part of Indonesias commitment to carry out South-South Cooperation as part of the efforts to promote development cooperation among developing countries. 

South-South Cooperation is part of the Indonesian political policy that helps improve the welfare of African countries.

In 2017, the Directorate of Technical Cooperation of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs plans to implement 15 programs of capacity building for countries in Asia, the Pacific, Africa, the Middle East, and the Caribbean region.

South-South cooperation is a term used by policy makers and academics to exchange activities of resources, technology, and knowledge between developing countries.

Previously, the governments of Indonesia and South Africa explored cooperation on air transportation and railways development in Kalimantan, Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi stated.

"The cooperation is a follow-up of a meeting between President Joko Widodo and his South African counterpart Jacob Gedleyehlekisa Zuma," Sumadi noted.

A South African company has expressed interest in developing railways in Kalimantan to transport coal.

"Mining field in South Africa has also developed in recent years," the minister remarked.

The transportation ministry will study the cooperation in detail.

Meanwhile, the governments of Indonesia and South Africa have agreed to increase cooperation in the field of aviation.

Widodo expected that Indonesia could be a hub for flights to Asian countries as South Africa is set to be a hub for flights to African countries.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109943/indonesia-provides-agricultural-training-to-african-citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Naga Badau border post was inaugurated yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian stocks rallied to record high, as foreign investors continued to buy local stocks after biggest daily net inflow in five months.

_The Jakarta Composite Index rose as much as 0.7 percent to an all-time high of 5,557.98 before trimming its gains to 0.2 percent. Foreign funds bought $138 million of Indonesian stocks on Thursday, biggest daily inflow since Oct. 10._






_“Speculation that Indonesia is going to get its ratings upgraded by S&P has been boosting foreign investors’ interest,”_ Jemmy Paul, investment director at PT Sucorinvest Asset Management in Jakarta, wrote in a text message. “Foreign buying continues today.”

PT Bank Rakyat Indonesia jumped 3 percent, providing benchmark with its biggest boost. A gauge for financial stocks rose 1.1 percent, the most among 9 industry measures in the Jakarta Composite. A possible ratings upgrade will also lure foreign investors to continue buying Indonesian bonds, Goldman Sachs Group Inc.

_https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rally-to-record-high-as-foreign-investors-buy_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PLN signs 16 contracts worth Rp 21.1 trillion*

Viriya P. Singgih
The Jakarta Post


Jakarta | Fri, March 17, 2017 | 12:02 pm





PLN president director Sofyan Basir speaks to journalists in Jakarta after meeting with commissioners of the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) in Jakarta in January. (Antara/Wahyu Putro A)
State-owned electricity firm PLN signed on Friday agreements for 16 projects under the 35,000-megawatt electricity program worth a total investment of Rp 21.1 trillion (US$1.58 billion).

Of the total investment, Rp 13 trillion will be used on the development of various power plants across the country, while Rp 6 trillion is the cost of a five-year service agreement and Rp 2.1 trillion will be used to develop transmission circuits.

Of the projects, PLN signed engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contracts for four power plants with a total capacity of 927.5 MW, including the Muara Tawar combined-cycle power plant (PLTGU) in Bekasi, West Java, with a capacity of 650 MW.

The company also signed letters of intent (LoI) for six power plants with a total capacity of 898 MW, including ones in Papua.

Moreover, PLN signed procurement contracts for the development of 928 kilometers of transmission circuits with a capacity of 500 kilovolts along Java’s northern coast.

“Many of these projects are located in the country’s eastern part. We want to ensure development in that region as electricity there will have a positive impact on the people,” PLN president director Sofyan Basir said on Friday at his office in Jakarta.

The government plans to procure 35,000 MW of electricity by the end of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s term in 2019, aiming to gradually increase the national electrification ratio to 97 percent from the 91.16 percent last year. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/17/pln-signs-16-contracts-worth-rp-21-1-trillion.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Aruk border post in West Kalimantan, bordering Malaysia is inaugurated today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Trans-Papua road set to be completed next year*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Tue, March 7, 2017 | 04:13 pm




Vehicles pass along a road in Tageneri, Puncak Jaya regency, in August 2016. Mud frequently covers the road, particularly after heavy rains because of landslides. (Antara/Iwan Adisaputra)
The development of the 4,300-kilometer trans-Papua road project in Papua and West Papua provinces on Indonesia’s easternmost island is expected to be completed next year, Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono has said.

“The construction has seen significant progress,” Basuki said in Jakarta, as reported by _tempo.co_ on Tuesday.

He said 3,850 km of the total 4,300-km road had been constructed, while the remaining section would be developed this year and next year.

(Read also: _*KPK raises possibility of ‘collusion’ in Papua road project)*_

Similarly, the ministry had also constructed 884 km of a 1,086-km road project near the border between Papua and Papua New Guinea, he said.

When the construction of the trans-Papua road is finished, it will accelerate development in the provinces because many areas that used to be isolated will be connected to economic centers.

Citing an example, he said the trans-Papua road section from Mamugu-Kenyam-Haberba-Wamena would result in a significant decline in prices of basic commodities and construction materials, particularly cement.

“People have started to benefit from the construction of the trans-Papua road and border road. People who in the past had to travel on foot can use vehicles,” he added.

The government has allocated Rp 7.61 trillion (US$570.75 million) for the construction of infrastructure in the provinces, as well as a Rp 2.18 trillion special allocation fund.

Apart from roads, the ministry is also developing housing and clean water projects. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/07/trans-papua-road-set-to-be-completed-next-year.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tuanhirang

permission to join

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina posts net profit of US$3.15 billion last year*
Jumat, 17 Maret 2017 01:33 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State oil and gas company PT Pertamina posted an audited net profit of US$3.15 billion last year, its acting director Yenni Andayani said on Thursday. 

"Pertamina has carried out its function properly. The company is also very good in terms of financial condition," she said while disclosing the companys performance for all of 2016.

Also present at the meeting was newly-elected Pertamina president director Elia Massa Manik who replaced Dwi Soetjipto who was discharged on February 3, 2017.

Elia was formerly president director of state-owned plantation holding company PT Perkebunan Nusantara (PTPN) III. 

Yenni said the companys earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization (EBITDA) margin reached 20.73 percent and income stood at US$36.49 billion last year.

Compared to the previous year, operating profit in 2016 fell, however net profit doubled and EBITDA margin continued to improve since 2014, she said.

She said the companys business has not always shown a good trend. From October to December 2016, the business slowed down.

Meanwhile, Elia said Pertamina is a large and strategic company because it is engaged in the energy sector.

"Energy plays an important role for other sectors. In fact, Energy prices and policies can affect other sectors very much," she said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109953/pertamina-posts-net-profit-of-us315-billion-last-year




*Pertamina allocates US$190 million for Mahakam exploration*
Jumat, 17 Maret 2017 01:36 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-run oil and gas company Pertamina has allocated US$190 million for exploration of Mahakam Block in East Kalimantan.

"The fund has been prepared, but it would not be that easy to process it. We are still calculating the tax and we could not give the fund yet to the blocks operator Total E&P Indonesie," Pertaminas upstream director Syamsul Alam said here, Thursday.

PT Pertamina Hulu Mahakam (PHM), a subsidiary of PT Pertamina, has been appointed to operate the block to maintain production in the gas field.

Pertaminas Corporate Vice President Wianda Pusponegoro said in a statement earlier this week, that the special task force for upstream oil and gas business (SKK Migas) has agreed on the bridging agreement (BA) scheme and funding agreement (FA) on Mahakam Block, signed by Pertamina, Total E&P Indonesia, and Inpex Corporation.

"The agreement has clarified stakeholders commitment to smooth the transition of operators from Total to PHM. PHM has entered the Mahakam Block in 2017 under the BA and FA," Syamsul said.

The bridging agreement has regulated Total operations as the previous operator of Mahakam fields, for the interest of PHM.

While the funding agreement would arrange the PHM funding mechanism on Total operation in accordance to the binding agreement.

The agreements were signed on March 3, after an intensive discussion involving PHM, Total and Inpex.

"PHM and Total would open a joint account," she said.

Totals contract ends on Dec. 31 this year, after operating the Mahakam field for 50 years. 

As an operator, Total has a 50 percent "participation right" while the remaining 50 percent is owned by Impex Corporation Ltd.

Total is expected to produce 1,430 million standard cubic feet of gas per day and 53,000 barrels of oil per day in 2017.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109954/pertamina-allocates-us190-million-for-mahakam-exploration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Lahan Proyek Kereta Cepat*
Jumat, 17 Maret 2017 23:35 WIB | 403 Views






Lahan Proyek Kereta CepatSebuah truk melintas di area proyek konstruksi Kereta Cepat Jakarta-Bandung di Kawasan perkebunan Walini Cikalong Wetan, Kabupaten Bandung Barat, Jawa Barat, Jumat (17/3/2017). Menurut PT. Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China, pengerjaaan fisik secara parsial proyek kereta cepat sepanjang 142.3 kilometer tersebut direncanakan dimulai kembali pada Maret 2017 sambil menyelesaikan proses pembebasan lahan yang telah selesai lebih darI 60 persen dari luas penguasaan lahan. (ANTARA/Novrian Arbi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Mercedes-Benz taps into on-road truck segment for first time in Indonesia*

Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, March 17, 2017 | 02:29 pm






Daimler Southeast Asia Pte. Ltd. general manager Maximilian Knorr (center) and PT Hartono Raya Motor president director Hari Boedi Hartono (left) introduce 11 types of trucks under Mercedez-Benz's Axor series in Jakarta on March 16. Hartono Raya Motor is an authorized dealer of Mercedes-Benz. (JP/Stefani Ribka)

PT Mercedes-Benz Indonesia, the Indonesian unit of German carmaker Mercedes-Benz, has ventured into the domestic on-road truck segment, pinning its hopes on robust infrastructure projects in Indonesia.

It launched on Thursday 11 types of trucks under its Axor series. The trucks have a load capacity of between 16 and 37 tons, can function on the road and be modified into dump trucks, cement trucks or container heads.

“It’s a good time to enter the segment. Everyone believes in the potential economic growth in Indonesia and the government has been doing a tremendous job in attracting investment,” Daimler Southeast Asia Pte. Ltd. general manager Maximilian Knorr said during the launch.

_*(Read also: Mercedes-Benz plans to assemble more models locally)*_

Other Mercedes-Benz' trucks currently marketed are designed for mining sites, not for on-road use.

Daimler AG — Mercedes-Benz’ parent company — also produces on-road trucks but under the Fuso brand, which is managed by PT Krama Yudha Tiga Berlian Motors, which oversees Mitsubishi car sales in Indonesia.

Meanwhile, seven of the new 11 types will be partly produced at the Mercedes-Benz plant in Wanaherang, Bogor, West Java, in the first half of the year.

At present, they are all produced in India. (tas)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ruck-segment-for-first-time-in-indonesia.html


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan Jalur Layang MRTPemandangan pembangunan jalur layang MRT koridor selatan-utara, Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI di kawasan Blok M, Jakarta, Sabtu (18/3/2017). Pengerjaan mass rapid transit (MRT) tahap pertama elevated sector atau sektor layang, Lebak Bulus-Patung Senayan sudah mencapai 4,9 km atau 49,1 persen dari total panjang 10 km dan akan beroperasi Maret 2019. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)








Pembangunan Jalur Layang MRTPemandangan pembangunan jalur layang MRT koridor selatan-utara, Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI di kawasan Blok M, Jakarta, Sabtu (18/3/2017). Pengerjaan mass rapid transit (MRT) tahap pertama elevated sector atau sektor layang, Lebak Bulus-Patung Senayan sudah mencapai 4,9 km atau 49,1 persen dari total panjang 10 km dan akan beroperasi Maret 2019. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)








Pembangunan Jalur Layang MRTPemandangan pembangunan jalur layang MRT koridor selatan-utara, Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI di kawasan Blok M, Jakarta, Sabtu (18/3/2017). Pengerjaan mass rapid transit (MRT) tahap pertama elevated sector atau sektor layang, Lebak Bulus-Patung Senayan sudah mencapai 4,9 km atau 49,1 persen dari total panjang 10 km dan akan beroperasi Maret 2019. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Ministry to open six polytechnic schools to fill skills gap*

Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, March 20, 2017 | 04:19 pm



Economy ride: President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (left) and Industry Ministry Airlangga Hartarto inspect a prototype of multipurpose car designed for local farmers during a visit to Boyolali, Central Java, on Jan. 30. (Courtesy of Industry Ministry/File)

The Industry Ministry plans to open six polytechnic schools by 2019 in an effort to help fill the gap of skilled workers in the country's manufacturing sector.

The ministry's training and education center head, Mujiyono, said the new education facilities would add to the existing 10.

“All the new polytechnic schools will adopt a dual system that allows students to learn both theory and practice,” he said recently.

_*(Read also: Industry Ministry eyes 220,000 certified workers in 2017)*_

The schools will be established in Semarang, Central Java, specializing in furniture; in Bantaeng, South Sulawesi, specializing in metal processing; in Dumai, Riau, specializing in palm oil processing; and in Batu Licing, Souh Kalimantan, for the steel industry.

Two other schools offering skills training to support miscellaneous sectors will be built in Bintuni, West Papua and Sei Mangkei, North Sumatra.

Businesses have highlighted difficulties in finding manpower with proper skills despite a workforce of 100 million people in the country.

The manufacturing sector needs a workforce of 589,447 people this year, with ministry data showing the number will increase to 619,732 people by 2019.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...x-polytechnic-schools-to-fill-skills-gap.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia adds 500 MW into electricity grid from new mobile power plants*

The Jakarta Post
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, March 19, 2017 | 05:08 pm




Power boost: Workers connect electrical wires to a tower in Sidoarjo, East Java. (JP/Umarul Faruq)

*Indonesia adds 500 MW into power grid from new mobile power plants*

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on Saturday officially inaugurated the operation across the archipelago of eight gas-based mobile power plants (MPP) with a total capacity of 500 megawatts (MW).

The simultaneous symbolic inauguration took place during the President’s visit to Mempawah regency, West Kalimantan, the State Palace reported.

Each of the eight power plants has an electricity production capacity of between 25 MW and 100 MW. They are located in Lombok in West Nusa Tenggara, Bangka Island, Lampung in South Sumatra, Pontianak in West Kalimantan, Bengkalis in Riau Islands, Belitung Island and Nias and Medan in North Sumatra. Some of them have been operating since last year.

Mempawah, home to some 250,000 people, is located next to the West Kalimantan provincial capital of Pontianak, whose new MPP can generate up to 100 MW of electricity.

The current government is aiming to exponentially increase the amount of power available to the nation by 2019 through an ongoing program to generate an additional 35,000 MW of electricity.

The project is basically a continuation of the attempt by then president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono during his first presidential term in 2005 to generate an additional 10,000 MW of electricity to keep the reserve margins — the difference between capacity and peak demand — within the International Energy Agency's recommended level of 20 to 35 percent. *(ecn/hwa)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ricity-grid-from-new-mobile-power-plants.html*


----------



## Nike

*Stock market expected to support national economy*
18th March 2017 | 1.702 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Financial Services Authority expressed hope that the stock industry could support the national economy by investing in the infrastructure development, the agencys head of capital market supervision Nurhaida said here on Saturday. 

"The stock market could engage in this development program as the cost of building new infrastructure will reach at least Rp5 thousand trillion, according to the National Mid-Term Development Plans estimation," she added. 

A capital market needs to be more financially liquid in order to support the long-term infrastructure development program, Nurhaida noted. 

She remarked that the authority would cooperate with the industrys stakeholders to build trust among investors and increase their number in order to strengthen the markets liquidity. 

"A rise in investors number and a greater trust among stakeholders will support market growth. During the past years, the market had achieved an outstanding record by listing around one million investors. However, the number only covers 20 to 30 percent of investor in Singapore and Malaysia," Nurhaida revealed.

The number of domestic investors remains low at only 0.39 percent of 258 million people. Thus, the government has to step up its effort to introduce the capital market to the citizens, she pointed out.

Meanwhile, Indonesia Stock Exchanges Development Director Nicky Hogan stated that a strong investment basis would enable the domestic market to mobilize third-party funds, which further support the national economy. 

"We not only improve the literacy of capital market but also commit to expand the investor base," Hogan reiterated. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109995/stock-market-expected-to-support-national-economy


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia nets $330b in tax amnesty scheme, to roll out reforms next

SOUTHEAST Asia’s biggest economy this month is winding up one of world’s most successful tax amnesties, with at least 745,000 taxpayers declaring more than US$330 billion of assets so far.






President Joko Widodo has cited higher tax revenue as the key to boosting infrastructure spending and growth. But if the amnesty is to avoid being just a one-off windfall, Indonesia needs to improve a tax collection ratio well below many of its peers, international agencies and local officials have said.

To that end, Indonesia’s finance minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has set up a special tax reform team to boost collection. It faces an immense task in a country where tens of millions of people – both the wealthy and the poor – remain outside the tax system.






Parliament is considering draft legislation that would overhaul an institution the public views as one of Indonesia’s most corrupt, according to global corruption watchdog Transparency International.

“People don’t pay taxes because they believe they won’t get caught,” said Darussalam (like many Indonesians, he goes by one name), a partner at consultancy Danny Darussalam Tax Centre.

The amnesty has provided the government with more revenue than similar plans in countries such as India, Chile, Italy or South Africa, Indrawati said.

The amnesty has been criticised for benefiting mostly the rich. The World Bank blames poor tax compliance amongst high income earners in Indonesia for hampering poverty reduction and maintaining inequality. The richest one percent of Indonesia’s 250 million people control nearly half the wealth, charity organisation Oxfam said.

Tax reform team





An employee at a government tax office sits behind a desk in Jakarta Indonesia Feb 23, 2017. Source: Reuters/Fatima Elkarim

The tax bureau as of 2016 employed about 38,000 people to collect taxes from a workforce of 118.41 million. Less than a third of the workforce is registered at the tax office and even fewer file annual tax reports.

A visit to the tax office in Jakarta provides a window into the challenges the government faces.

Tax inspector Jeffry Martino sometimes works a 12-hour day just to keep tabs on a small portion of the hundreds of companies under his watch.

He has 661 taxpayers under his watch, but focuses on the biggest 100 companies that contribute the most to his target of collecting IDR495 billion (US$37.02 million) this year.

“We are the spearhead of state revenue collection,” said Martino, at his temporary office with a misfiring air conditioner.

His job would be easier if tax auditors had far fewer clients and more access to third-party data, such as banking information, he said.

He might get that wish under proposed legislation to reform the tax system.

The draft in Indonesia’s parliament calls for giving tax collectors wider access to bank data in line with Indonesia’s pledge to join a global effort to share tax-related financial data.

“Hunting in the zoo”





A woman enters a government tax office in Jakarta Indonesia Feb 23, 2017. Source: Reuters/Fatima Elkarim

Andreas Eddy Susetyo, a member of the commission overseeing the bill, said it may take up to a year to finish discussions and even then progress may be interrupted because politicians would be distracted by campaigning ahead of 2019 elections.

Widodo has vowed to bypass parliament if necessary by issuing an emergency regulation before mid-year giving the tax office access to bank data.

In the meantime, Finance Minister Indrawati’s tax reform team aims to increase the tax ratio to 15 percent of GDP in 2020 from about 11 percent now. That compares with a global average of 14.8 percent in 2014, according to the World Bank.

The team, consisting of finance ministry officials and advisers from the World Bank and other agencies, intends to act as a brainstorming think-tank to push through reforms of everything from the tax office’s business model to tariffs.

Hestu Yoga Saksama, a tax office spokesman, said the team would redeploy thousands of tax officers to auditing once the amnesty period ends this month.

“We are preparing to take legal action against people we found non-compliant but have not taken part in the amnesty,” said Saksama, describing it as a potential quick win.

But the World Bank still estimates Indonesia will miss its 2017 total revenue target by IDR70 trillion (US$5.23 billion), while the tax ratio will likely stay below 11 percent of GDP.

Rosan Roslani, chairman of Indonesia’s chamber of commerce and industry, said that the tax office should not just monitor those already in the system, but go after tax evaders.

“When our tax base is low, there will be some ‘hunting in the zoo’ because you only have so many people in the system,” said Roeslani, who is also advising the reform team. He advocates creating an Indonesian social security number system, similar to that of the United States, to help boost the number of taxpayers.

_http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-economy-tax-idUKKBN16S0AS_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia nets $330b in tax amnesty scheme, to roll out reforms next
> 
> SOUTHEAST Asia’s biggest economy this month is winding up one of world’s most successful tax amnesties, with at least 745,000 taxpayers declaring more than US$330 billion of assets so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko Widodo has cited higher tax revenue as the key to boosting infrastructure spending and growth. But if the amnesty is to avoid being just a one-off windfall, Indonesia needs to improve a tax collection ratio well below many of its peers, international agencies and local officials have said.
> 
> To that end, Indonesia’s finance minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has set up a special tax reform team to boost collection. It faces an immense task in a country where tens of millions of people – both the wealthy and the poor – remain outside the tax system.
> 
> View attachment 385414
> 
> 
> Parliament is considering draft legislation that would overhaul an institution the public views as one of Indonesia’s most corrupt, according to global corruption watchdog Transparency International.
> 
> “People don’t pay taxes because they believe they won’t get caught,” said Darussalam (like many Indonesians, he goes by one name), a partner at consultancy Danny Darussalam Tax Centre.
> 
> The amnesty has provided the government with more revenue than similar plans in countries such as India, Chile, Italy or South Africa, Indrawati said.
> 
> The amnesty has been criticised for benefiting mostly the rich. The World Bank blames poor tax compliance amongst high income earners in Indonesia for hampering poverty reduction and maintaining inequality. The richest one percent of Indonesia’s 250 million people control nearly half the wealth, charity organisation Oxfam said.
> 
> Tax reform team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An employee at a government tax office sits behind a desk in Jakarta Indonesia Feb 23, 2017. Source: Reuters/Fatima Elkarim
> 
> The tax bureau as of 2016 employed about 38,000 people to collect taxes from a workforce of 118.41 million. Less than a third of the workforce is registered at the tax office and even fewer file annual tax reports.
> 
> A visit to the tax office in Jakarta provides a window into the challenges the government faces.
> 
> Tax inspector Jeffry Martino sometimes works a 12-hour day just to keep tabs on a small portion of the hundreds of companies under his watch.
> 
> He has 661 taxpayers under his watch, but focuses on the biggest 100 companies that contribute the most to his target of collecting IDR495 billion (US$37.02 million) this year.
> 
> “We are the spearhead of state revenue collection,” said Martino, at his temporary office with a misfiring air conditioner.
> 
> His job would be easier if tax auditors had far fewer clients and more access to third-party data, such as banking information, he said.
> 
> He might get that wish under proposed legislation to reform the tax system.
> 
> The draft in Indonesia’s parliament calls for giving tax collectors wider access to bank data in line with Indonesia’s pledge to join a global effort to share tax-related financial data.
> 
> “Hunting in the zoo”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman enters a government tax office in Jakarta Indonesia Feb 23, 2017. Source: Reuters/Fatima Elkarim
> 
> Andreas Eddy Susetyo, a member of the commission overseeing the bill, said it may take up to a year to finish discussions and even then progress may be interrupted because politicians would be distracted by campaigning ahead of 2019 elections.
> 
> Widodo has vowed to bypass parliament if necessary by issuing an emergency regulation before mid-year giving the tax office access to bank data.
> 
> In the meantime, Finance Minister Indrawati’s tax reform team aims to increase the tax ratio to 15 percent of GDP in 2020 from about 11 percent now. That compares with a global average of 14.8 percent in 2014, according to the World Bank.
> 
> The team, consisting of finance ministry officials and advisers from the World Bank and other agencies, intends to act as a brainstorming think-tank to push through reforms of everything from the tax office’s business model to tariffs.
> 
> Hestu Yoga Saksama, a tax office spokesman, said the team would redeploy thousands of tax officers to auditing once the amnesty period ends this month.
> 
> “We are preparing to take legal action against people we found non-compliant but have not taken part in the amnesty,” said Saksama, describing it as a potential quick win.
> 
> But the World Bank still estimates Indonesia will miss its 2017 total revenue target by IDR70 trillion (US$5.23 billion), while the tax ratio will likely stay below 11 percent of GDP.
> 
> Rosan Roslani, chairman of Indonesia’s chamber of commerce and industry, said that the tax office should not just monitor those already in the system, but go after tax evaders.
> 
> “When our tax base is low, there will be some ‘hunting in the zoo’ because you only have so many people in the system,” said Roeslani, who is also advising the reform team. He advocates creating an Indonesian social security number system, similar to that of the United States, to help boost the number of taxpayers.
> 
> _http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-economy-tax-idUKKBN16S0AS_



Damn... that is bigger than some of ASEAN countries' economy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> Damn... that is bigger than some of ASEAN countries' economy !



According to the IMF & World Bank, here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal). The size of the declared assests is comparable to the world' 32/33th biggest economy, Egypt and thus bigger than the rest 178 countries listed at UN. How cool is that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jangkrik FPU vessel ready to sail to Muara Bakau block offshore Indonesia

The naming ceremony of the “Jangkrik” Floating Production Unit (FPU) vessel was held today at Saipem Karimun Yard, Tanjung Balai Karimun, Indonesia by H.E. Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources of the Republic of Indonesia _Ignasius Jonan_. The FPU shall operate in the Muara Bakau PSC located in the Kutei Basin, in the Makassar Strait offshore for the “Jangkrik Complex Fields”.






_Biggest FPU vessel operating in Indonesia today, 192x46 meter_

The Floating Production Unit will now sail to its final destination where, once in position, will commence mooring and hook-up operations.

The project foreseen the First Gas within three and half years from the sanctioning. The FPU will be located in strategic position that will also allow the prompt development of nearby discoveries in a region rich of gas resources.





_$250 Million FPU vessel build by Hyundai Heavy Industries for Italian company Eni, to be operated in Jangkrik offshore field_

The newly built FPU has a gas processing and export capacity up to 450 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscf/d); ten production deep-water subsea wells will be connected to the FPU. The gas, once processed onboard the FPU, will then reach using a new dedicated 79 km pipeline and a new Onshore Receiving Facilities, the East Kalimantan Transportation System and the Bontang gas liquefaction plant.






The Jangkrik gas volumes will supply the local domestic market, the Indonesian LNG market as well as the LNG export market providing a significant contribution to the Country’s energy needs and economic development.

Eni is the operator with a 55% stake of the Muara Bakau PSC through its affiliate Eni Muara Bakau B.V.; the other partners are Engie E&P with 33,334% and PT. Saka Energi Muara Bakau with 11,664%.

Eni has been operating in Indonesia since 2001 and currently has a large portfolio of assets in exploration, production and development. Production activities are located in the Mahakam River delta, East Kalimantan through the participated Company VICO Ltd (Eni 50%, Saka Energi 50%) operator of the Sanga Sanga PSC that provides an average equity production of 16,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day.

_https://www.eni.com/en_IT/media/201...-sail-to-muara-bakau-block-offshore-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian government`s debts Rp3,589.12 trillion*
Senin, 20 Maret 2017 19:37 WIB - 0 Views





Ministry of Finance of the Republic of Indonesia. (setkab.go.id)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Directorate General of Financing and Risk Management of the Finance Ministry said by February, 2017, the government had a debt of Rp3,589.12 trillion.

The debts included government securities (SBN) making up 79.5 percent or Rp2,848.80 trillion and loans accounting for 20.5 percent or Rp735 trillion.

In February, the total debts of the government rose Rp39.95 trillion or 1.13 percent from the previous month including Rp33.09 trillion in SBN and Rp6.86 trillion in loans.

In the first two months of 2017 the government debts increased Rp122.16 trillion including Rp114.97 trillion in SBN and Rp7.19 trillion in loans.

Debt repayments in February, 2017 totaled Rp32.19 trillion including Rp22.45 trillion in matured principal debts and Rp9.74 trillion in interest.

The debt ratio with interest in variable rate was 12 percent to total debt. and the debt ratio in foreign currencies to total debt was 42 percent.

Meanwhile Average Time to Maturity (ATM) of government bonds averaged nine years with matured debt in five years was 69.5 percent of the total outstanding debt.
(Tz.H-ASG/O001)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110020/indonesian-governments-debts-rp358912-trillion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One of the World's Largest Geothermal Power Plant Commences Commercial Operation

First Unit of the Sarulla Geothermal Power Plant Starts to Provide Indonesia with 110 MW of Clean, Renewable Energy. The plant combines Toshiba's flash and Ormat's binary technologies to maximize efficiency.






RENO, Nevada, March 21, 2017, TOKYO, March 22, 2017— Toshiba Corporation (TOKYO: 6502) and Ormat Technologies Inc. (NYSE: ORA) today announced that the _first unit of the Sarulla geothermal power plant, one of the world's largest power plants, located in Indonesia's North Sumatra, has commenced commercial operation._

The approximately 110 MW power plant, which combines flash and binary technologies to provide a high efficiency power plant and 100% reinjection of the exploited geothermal fluid, is operated by Sarulla Operations Ltd. (SOL). As participants in the project, Toshiba supplied the geothermal steam turbines and generators (STGs) for the flash systems, while Ormat provided the conceptual design of the Geothermal Combined Cycle Unit (GCCU) power plant and supplied its Ormat Energy Converter (OEC), which serve as the condensing units for the steam turbines and utilize the separated brine for maximum resource exploitation and maximum power output. Toshiba and Ormat will continue to collaborate strategically on global promotion of highly-efficient geothermal combined cycle flash and binary systems, and both companies continue to seek to utilize and promote renewable energy globally.

Commenting on the official start, Mr. Takao Konishi, Vice President of Toshiba's Energy Systems & Solutions Company said, “We are very proud to have installed our highly reliable geothermal STGs in one of the world’s largest geothermal power plants. Toshiba has the number one market share in the geothermal sector. We continue to support development of power and infrastructure solutions in Indonesia.”

Isaac Angel, Ormat’s CEO, added, “The commencement of commercial operation at Sarulla is a significant milestone for Ormat, both as an owner of SOL and as a supplier of our 25-year-proven binary technology. The Sarulla supply contract is the largest single contract that Ormat has signed to date. We manufactured and delivered our equipment ahead of schedule, mainly due to the improvements implemented across our entire value chain and to our professional teams. We continue to share our expertise as work continues on the second and third units of the Sarulla project that are expected to come on line by 2017 and 2018, respectively. Ormat’s proven GCCU technology, which was also utilized in the Sarulla reservoir, will assure optimal and sustainable utilization of the resource to deliver to Indonesia clean, cost effective and baseload capacity.”

Toshiba and Ormat have fostered a cooperative relationship through the Sarulla project. After signing a Strategic Collaboration Agreement in 2015, the companies also won orders to supply STG and OEC, respectively, for Unit 2 of the Kizildere III Geothermal Combined Cycle Unit Power Plant in Turkey. This project is now making smooth progress.

_http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2017_03/pr2201.htm?from=RSS_PRESS&uid=20170322-4816e_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robin Wong

*TripAdvisor names Bali best global destination of 2017*






The Hindu island of Bali has claimed the top spot for the first time in TripAdvisor's Travellers' Choice Awards, published Tuesday, March 21, crowning the year's best travel destinations.

Despite being a popular travel hotspot for many years, Bali makes its first appearance in the TripAdvisor top ten in 2017. The Indonesian island shot straight to the top, knocking London into second position. Paris climbed one place into third position, despite the challenging context for tourism in the French capital.

Travellers' Choice Award winners are determined using an algorithm that takes into account the quality and quantity of traveller reviews and ratings published on the TripAdvisor website for hotels, restaurants and attractions in destinations worldwide, gathered over a 12-month period.

The Awards also highlight current travel trends. On that front, Europe is riding high in the global top 10, with Rome up three places to fourth position. Crete and Barcelona also make the top 10 for the first time this year. Elsewhere, New York continues to be popular with global travelers, climbing four places into fifth position.

In Europe, London is still the leader, ahead of Paris then Rome. Promising authenticity and charm, the Greek island of Crete takes fourth in this year's European ranking. Meanwhile in the U.S., New York City holds top spot for the seventh year in a row.

Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - World
*1. Bali, Indonesia*
2. London, U.K.
3. Paris, France
4. Rome, Italy
5. New York, U.S.A.
6. Crete, Greece
7. Barcelona, Spain
*8. Siem Reap, Cambodia*
9. Prague, Czech Republic
*10. Phuket, Thailand
*
Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - Asia
*1. Bali, Indonesia
2. Siem Reap, Cambodia
3. Phuket, Thailand
4. Hoi An, Vietnam*
5. Kathmandu, Nepal
*6. Hanoi, Vietnam
7. Ko Samui, Vietnam
8. Bangkok, Thailand
9. Lombok, Indonesia*
10. Tokyo, Japan

Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - Europe
1. London, U.K.
2. Paris, France
3. Rome, Italy
4. Crete, Greece
5. Barcelona, Spain
6. Prague, Czech Republic
7. Istanbul, Turkey
8. Saint Petersburg, Russia
9. Lisbon, Portugal
10. Amsterdam, Netherlands

Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - U.S.
1. New York City, NY
2. Maui, Hawaii
3. Island of Hawaii, Hawaii
4. Oahu, Hawaii
5. Las Vegas, Nevada
6. Orlando, Florida
7. Chicago, Illinois
8. San Diego, California
9. San Francisco, California
10. Key West, Florida

http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/tra...ali-best-global-destination-of-2017-1.3334528

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Robin Wong said:


> *TripAdvisor names Bali best global destination of 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu island of Bali has claimed the top spot for the first time in TripAdvisor's Travellers' Choice Awards, published Tuesday, March 21, crowning the year's best travel destinations.
> 
> Despite being a popular travel hotspot for many years, Bali makes its first appearance in the TripAdvisor top ten in 2017. The Indonesian island shot straight to the top, knocking London into second position. Paris climbed one place into third position, despite the challenging context for tourism in the French capital.
> 
> Travellers' Choice Award winners are determined using an algorithm that takes into account the quality and quantity of traveller reviews and ratings published on the TripAdvisor website for hotels, restaurants and attractions in destinations worldwide, gathered over a 12-month period.
> 
> The Awards also highlight current travel trends. On that front, Europe is riding high in the global top 10, with Rome up three places to fourth position. Crete and Barcelona also make the top 10 for the first time this year. Elsewhere, New York continues to be popular with global travelers, climbing four places into fifth position.
> 
> In Europe, London is still the leader, ahead of Paris then Rome. Promising authenticity and charm, the Greek island of Crete takes fourth in this year's European ranking. Meanwhile in the U.S., New York City holds top spot for the seventh year in a row.
> 
> Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - World
> *1. Bali, Indonesia*
> 2. London, U.K.
> 3. Paris, France
> 4. Rome, Italy
> 5. New York, U.S.A.
> 6. Crete, Greece
> 7. Barcelona, Spain
> *8. Siem Reap, Cambodia*
> 9. Prague, Czech Republic
> *10. Phuket, Thailand
> *
> Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - Asia
> *1. Bali, Indonesia
> 2. Siem Reap, Cambodia
> 3. Phuket, Thailand
> 4. Hoi An, Vietnam*
> 5. Kathmandu, Nepal
> *6. Hanoi, Vietnam
> 7. Ko Samui, Vietnam
> 8. Bangkok, Thailand
> 9. Lombok, Indonesia*
> 10. Tokyo, Japan
> 
> Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - Europe
> 1. London, U.K.
> 2. Paris, France
> 3. Rome, Italy
> 4. Crete, Greece
> 5. Barcelona, Spain
> 6. Prague, Czech Republic
> 7. Istanbul, Turkey
> 8. Saint Petersburg, Russia
> 9. Lisbon, Portugal
> 10. Amsterdam, Netherlands
> 
> Top 10 Travelers' Choice Destinations - U.S.
> 1. New York City, NY
> 2. Maui, Hawaii
> 3. Island of Hawaii, Hawaii
> 4. Oahu, Hawaii
> 5. Las Vegas, Nevada
> 6. Orlando, Florida
> 7. Chicago, Illinois
> 8. San Diego, California
> 9. San Francisco, California
> 10. Key West, Florida
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/tra...ali-best-global-destination-of-2017-1.3334528



Wow congrats! I have to visit Bali again, its been so long! Love the cultural performances, dances and temples especially.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

Nilgiri said:


> Wow congrats! I have to visit Bali again, its been so long! Love the cultural performances, dances and temples especially.



Me too. Altho I have to recommend you to visit flores islands, 45 minutes from Bali if you take plane. Bali is overcrowded in high season (april-september), better go somewhere else unless you are planning to visit Bali in low season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Latest updated on Elevated Busway Ciledug-Tendean.*































https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...ampakan-terkini-busway-layang-ciledug-tendean

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

nufix said:


> Me too. Altho I have to recommend you to visit flores islands, 45 minutes from Bali if you take plane. Bali is overcrowded in high season (april-september), better go somewhere else unless you are planning to visit Bali in low season.



Yes flores, lombok, moluccas, celebes...also new guinea hopefully sometime. 

So much places of Indonesia I have not seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jangkrik BOSSS!
Menteri Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM) Ignasius Jonan meresmikan Kapal Floating Production Unit (FPU) Jangkrik di Saipem Karimun Yard, Tanjung Balai, Kepulauan Riau, Selasa (21/3/2017). Kapal FPU Jangkrik merupakan fasilitas migas berbentuk kapal dirancang untuk pengolahan gas dengan kapasitas hingga 450 juta standar kaki kubik per hari (mmscfd) yang akan beroperasi di Blok Muara Bakau di cekungan Kutai, lepas pantai Selat Makassar, sekitar 70 km dari garis pantai Kalimantan Timur dan akan segera berproduksi pada pertengahan tahun 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia wants control of Freeport’s Grasberg within two years

_THE dispute engulfing the world’s second-biggest copper mine deepened as Indonesia’s government said it planned to take a majority stake in the local unit of owner Freeport-McMoRan Inc. within two years while workers at the pit threatened to go on strike._






The state enterprises ministry has cleared a government-run company to buy a majority stake in PT Freeport Indonesia, the local unit that runs the massive Grasberg mine in Papua province, according to Fajar Harry Sampurno, the deputy minister for mining, media and strategic industries. Freeport-McMoran would have to divest its share to a state-owned entity under a new contract that the Phoenix-based miner is yet to sign.

“We’re ready,” Sampurno said at a press conference in Jakarta on Wednesday. A local aluminum producer, PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium, will be turned into a holding company to purchase the stake, he said. “Once the holding company is formed, they will immediately work on it.”

The preparations for state-ownership suggest Jakarta is refusing to budge in a dispute that’s curtailed mining at Grasberg and prompted Freeport to lay off thousands of workers. Under new rules announced in January, the government said companies that want to export semi-processed metals including copper concentrate must convert their contract of work to a special mining license, build smelters and add local investors. Freeport has refused to do so until it gets guarantees protecting its investment.

*SELL SHARES*
The rules stipulate foreign miners must begin selling shares to local entities five years after starting production and must reach 51 percent local ownership by the 10th year. Freeport must immediately divest its stake after converting its contract, because the firm has been mining in the country for more than a decade, Deputy Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Arcandra Tahar said in January. At present, Indonesia holds 9.36 percent of Freeport Indonesia.

The government last month issued a special mining license, or IUPK, to Freeport, but the company vowed to hold out for investment safeguards that provide the same level of fiscal and legal certainty as its current contract of work. The miner served a notice to Indonesia’s energy ministry in February over the areas of dispute, and said it has the right to begin arbitration if they aren’t settled within 120 days.

*COMPANY TALKS*
Freeport Indonesia continues talks with the Indonesian government, spokesman Riza Pratama said by text message on Wednesday. A senior government official said in early March that the administration wanted to resolve the standoff in two weeks.

Last month, Freeport Chief Executive Officer Richard Adkerson outlined the company’s concerns, decrying both the process for converting the contract to a license as well as the divestment requirement. “These forms of regulations are in effect a form of expropriation of our assets, and we are resisting it aggressively,” he said at a conference.

Indonesia Asahan Aluminium, known as Inalum, will be turned into a mining holding company to purchase the stake in Freeport’s unit, according to a presentation by the state enterprises ministry on Wednesday. Local miners PT Aneka Tambang, PT Bukit Asam and PT Timah will become units of Inalum.

Aneka Tambang, the state-owned nickel miner known as Antam, is ready to participate in the Freeport purchase, according to President Director Tedy Badrujaman.

“Antam, because of its expertise, will probably be assigned to monitor mining operations at Grasberg, especially during the transition period, if the stake purchase went through,” Badrujaman told reporters in Jakarta on Wednesday.

*UNION DEMANDS*
The Grasberg labor union is adding pressure on both sides to resolve the dispute and resume mining that’s been reduced to about 10 percent of capacity and resulted in about 2,100 workers to be laid off.

Workers will protest in seven days if the government and Freeport fail to respond positively to demands outlined in a March 21 notice, Tri Puspital, the industrial relations officer at Freeport Indonesia’s labor union, said by phone.

The union wants the government to form a tripartite body to protect workers’ rights and find a resolution that ensures future operations at the mine, he said. Freeport should stop laying off workers, according to Puspital.

“Workers will protest with a rally, and won’t rule out the possibility of a strike if there’s still no response,” he said.

_http://www.bworldonline.com/content...ort&8217s-grasberg-within-two-years&id=142664_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

A*u sekali...  _*found nearly 13,300 square meters (143,160 square feet) suffered damage that was fatal to the coral.*_





Friday, Mar 24, 2017 

*Indonesia survey shows massive coral death from cruise ship *





_A variety of coral colonies grow along the edge of a reef dropoff in Raja Ampat in West Papua. _(Shutterstock/-)

Indonesia says nearly 19,000 square meters (204,000 square feet) of coral reef was damaged by a foreign cruise ship that ran aground in the pristine waters of Raja Ampat in West Papua province earlier this month.

The extent of the damage, announced by the deputy maritime affairs minister this week following a survey of the affected strait, was far worse than initially thought. Indonesia's Foreign Ministry on Thursday said the government will be "very firm" in demanding compensation.

Arif Havas Oegroseno, the deputy minister at the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs, said the joint assessment by a national survey team and the tour company's insurers found nearly 13,300 square meters (143,160 square feet) suffered damage that was fatal to the coral.

He said another 5,600 square meters (60,280 square feet) sustained lesser damage from shock waves of sand and broken coral sent out by the ship's maneuvers but has a 50 percent chance of dying.

The 4,200-ton cruise ship M.V. Caledonian Sky, which was chartered by British tour company Noble Caledonia, ran aground in the Dampier strait on March 4.

Indonesia's senior minister for maritime affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, last week summoned British Ambassador Moazzam Malik to discuss the damage. The ministry has described the reefs as being irreparably damaged.

Officials are incensed the ship's captain quickly sailed on to Bitung in North Sulawesi province and then the Philippines without waiting for an assessment of the damage.

"The people of Indonesia and the people of Papua have yet to hear Captain Keith Michael Taylor state an apology or remorse for the damage done by his act," said Havas. "The guardians of Raja Ampat, the people of Papua, are anxious to hear what British Captain Taylor has to say."

_*(Read also: Caledonian Sky destroyed more than 18,000 m2 of pristine Raja Ampat reefs, survey concludes)*_

London-based Noble Caledonia has acknowledged responsibility for the damage and said it is working toward "a fair and realistic settlement."

Officials from the Ministry of Environment and Forestry are working on an estimate of economic losses that will be used in the settlement negotiations.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ows-massive-coral-death-from-cruise-ship.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> A*u sekali...  found nearly 13,300 square meters (143,160 square feet) suffered damage that was fatal to the coral.



There should be a global rally by environmentalist and oceanologist around the world to condemn this outragoeus misconduct.


Malaysia palm oil buyers boost imports from Indonesia in wake of El Nino

Malaysian buyers are ramping up imports of Indonesian palm oil as local supply battles to recover from the lingering impact of last year's crop-damaging El Nino weather pattern.






Traders said world No.2 producer Malaysia was set to boost imports of palm oil and related products from top grower Indonesia by about 20,000 tonnes in March from typical monthly volumes of around 40-50,000 tonnes.

The two countries churn out nearly 90 percent of the world's palm oil, used to make products ranging from cooking oil and chocolate to soap and cosmetics.

Some traders said shipments to Malaysia would likely remain at higher levels in April as they expect Indonesia to cut its export taxes on palm to around $3 per tonne from $18 currently. Jakarta sets the tax rate each month.

"Imports from Indonesia could reach 60-70,000 tonnes (again) next month, if the new tax kicks in," said one trader, declining to be identified as he was not authorized to speak with media.

El Nino often brings scorching heat across Southeast Asia that hurts palm's fresh fruit yields. Indonesia's trees are typically younger than Malaysia's, however, so its crop can be more resilient and quicker to recover.

Benchmark palm oil prices were trading at over four-year highs in early January. Though they have since eased by around 10 percent to 2,760 ringgit ($623.31) per tonne, that is still way above levels seen at this time in 2016.

But further down the line, production is set to pick up again. Leading analysts have forecast a recovery in output by the second half of the year, driving down prices to around 2,500 ringgit per tonne.

_http://www.reuters.com/article/us-palmoil-malaysia-idUSKBN16V0QD?rpc=401&_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Army develops mechatronics mortar*
Jumat, 24 Maret 2017 00:53 WIB - 0 Views

Bandung, W.Java (ANTARA News) - Research and Development Laboratory of the Indonesian Army is developing a Mechatronics 81 mm mortar that can be placed in tactical vehicles, such as Anoa Panzer.

"This is a collaboration with researchers from the Institute of Technology Surabaya," Head of Laboratory, Lieutenant Colonel. Simon P. Kamlasi said here, Thursday.

The mechatronics 81mm mortar can be operated automatically with DC motor from the electrical system of the vehicle.

The elevation and traverse angles can be fully adjusted using an electric control from a control panel system based on a laptop.

Mechatronics 81mm mortar controller Software has been equipped with a ballistic computer system to measure distance and targets coordinates tailored to the types of projectiles and charges, resulting in accurate shooting.

Most of the control functions can even be operated from Android-based smartphones via WiFi connection so that shooting can be done remotely from outside the vehicle.

The mechatronics mortar is a second generation, which in 2015 the laboratory had developed mechatronics mortar. "This second generation is better than the first one," Simon said.

He mentioned, mechatronics 81 mm mortars which made in 2016 is still a prototype, and has not been mass-produced because it needs improvement.

"We expect by 2018 the mortar will have been certified by the Armys Research and Development Division and can be mass-produced, and directly installed in tactical vehicles, like Anoa Panzer," he said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110107/army-develops-mechatronics-mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi approves change in regulation on railway function*
Sabtu, 25 Maret 2017 09:06 WIB - 0 Views

Samarinda, E Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo has agreed to change regulation on the function of railways in East Kalimantan as proposed by Governor Awang Faroek.

With the issuance of the Government Regulation (PP) No. 6 of 2017 amending the PP No. 56 of 2009, railways in East Kalimantan will function not only for the transport of coal but also general cargoes, the governor said.

"This means railways could also carry other goods like crude palm oil, forestry products even passengers," he said. 

President Joko Widodo and Transport Minister Budi Karya Sumadi welcomed the railway projects both ones being built by Blackspace and PT Kereta Api Borneo (KAB), he said. 

The governor said he appreciated the decision of the government as it would encourage more investors to invest in the interior areas of the region, he said. 

"Never before a president approved change in a government regulation proposed by a governor," he said. 

He said the operation of railways in East Kalimantan would greatly contribute to the regional economic development as railway transport is much more efficient and cheaper. 

Blackspace and PT Kereta Api Borneo (KAB both from Russia are building rail tracks in Kalimantan, originally designed specially for coal transport . 

Kereta Api Borneo, the local unit of Russian Railways, plans to build rail track connecting the coal hub West Kutai with oil city and port Balikpapan.

The East Kalimantan provincial government had said earlier that Russian investors would also be involved in the construction of bridges, ports and techno parks in the province. 

Blackspace, known as an oil and gas and coal company plans to build 500 kilometer long rail tracks to link Central Kalimantan and South Kalimantan. 

The company has coal mine in Central Kalimantan. 
Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Menperin luncurkan kapal Iriana, lebih canggih dari Jepang*
Sabtu, 25 Maret 2017 18:24 WIB - 742 Views

Pewarta: Try Reza Essra






Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto (kedua dari kiri) berfoto dengan latar belakang kapal MV Iriana, di PT Sumber Marine Shipyard, Tanjung Uncang, Batam, Sabtu (25/3). ( ANTARA News/Try Reza Essra)

Batam (ANTARA News) - Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto meresmikan peluncuran MV Iriana, yang merupakan kapal angkutan semen curah dengan teknologi electric propulsion pertama dibangun di Indonesia oleh PT Sumber Marine Shipyard.

"Pembuatan kapal ini harus diapresiasi karena menjadi pembuatan kapal pertama menggunakan teknologi terbaru electric propulsion yang seluruhnya dibuat di dalam negeri, dan menggunakan baja juga dari dalam negeri," katanya dalam peluncuran di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Sabtu.

Airlangga mengatakan, teknologi tersebut sama dengan yang digunakan oleh Jepang sebagai negara pertama yang menerapkannya, namun buatan Indonesia lebih canggih karena mampu menghemat bahan bakar lebih besar.

"Teknologi di jepang dilakukan dgn saving energi sekitar 10 persen, di sini bisa rencananya 20 persen," kata dia, tentang kapal berkapasitas 10.000 tonase bobot mati (deadweight tonnage) terebut.

Kapal dengan spesifikasi panjang 117 meter, lebar 25,5 meter, tinggi 7,9 meter, kedalaman ke air 6,3 meter, dan kecepatan 10 knot tersebut dikerjakan oleh putra putri Indonesia.

Menurut Menperin, pembangunan kapal ini sejalan dengan langkah pemerintah yang menempatkan sektor maritim sebagai salah satu program prioritas dalam pembangunan nasional, termasuk juga di dalamnya adalah pengembangan industri galangan kapal.

“Melalui visi kemaritiman, saat ini pemerintah berupaya agar sektor industri galangan kapal nasional mempunyai daya saing di tingkat global,” ujarnya. 

Oleh karena itu, pemerintah semakin serius untuk memperkuat sektor kelautan dalam negeri dengan menjadikan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia.

“Salah satu program utama untuk mencapai target tersebut adalah program pengembangan infrastruktur dan konektivitas maritim, melalui pembangunan tol laut, deep seaport, logistik, dan industri perkapalan,” papar Airlangga. 

Di sisi lain, lanjutnya, visi kemaritiman memberikan peluang bagi industri galangan kapal nasional untuk terus tumbuh karena program tersebut mampu meningkatkan jumlah kebutuhan armada kapal di pasar domestik.

“Dengan bertambahnya potensi pasar tersebut, kami mengharapkan mampu dimanfaatkan industri perkapalan kita untuk menambah kapasitas dan kemampuannya dalam memenuhi kebutuhan armada kapal dalam negeri,” tegas Airlangga.

Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*World Bank approves new loan for Indonesian infrastructure*
Sabtu, 25 Maret 2017 18:01 WIB - 0 Views





World Bank (commons.wikimedia.org)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The World Bank has approved a new loan of US$200 million for Indonesia to help finance the countrys infrastructure projects. 

The loan fund would be used to support PT Indonesia Infrastructure Finance (IIF), a non bank private institution," chief representative of the World Bank in Indonesia Rodrigo Chaves said here on Saturday.

"There is a big need for investment in Indonesian infrastructure and population on its way to become a high income country," Chaves said. 

Earlier, the World Bank and the International Finance Corporation (IFC) already provided fund for PT IIF to finance commercial infrastructure projects in the country.

Currently Indonesia is facing shortage of around US$60 billion a year to finance infrastructure projects. Meanwhile, the country suffers losses equivalent to more than one percent of its GDP on inadequate infrastructure. 

Inadequate infrastructure, caused problem in transport and logistics and poor sanitation and quality of water caused problem in the public health.

Therefore, additional fund will help PT IIF in finance more longer term infrastructure projects, Chaves said.

Lead Financial Sector Specialist Christopher Juan Costain said Indonesian infrastructure market needs long term and sustainable capital especially in rupiah to ensure the infrastructure projects to last financially. 

"Fund from the government alone would not be enough to finance the countrys infrastructure projects," Costain said. 

In 2009, the World Bank already provided US$100 million for PT IIF for use to finance 18 projects in the transport, electricity, renewable energy and telecommunication sectors. 

President Director and CEO of PT IIF Ari Soerono said the additional fund would support long term vision to be the main catalyst for financing development of infrastructure especially by the private sector. 

"Bigger participation of the private sector is needed to build large infrastructure in Indonesia," Ari said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Currently Indonesia is facing shortage of around US$60 billion a year to finance infrastructure projects. Meanwhile, the country suffers losses equivalent to more than one percent of its GDP on inadequate infrastructure.



That's why we heard on the news lately that Indonesian Gov currently lobbying S&P to upgrade its credit rating to investment grade. Even the speculation that S&P will finally granted that upgrade has already succeed to push IDX composite to its new high just a few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*MNC and Hyatt to build six star hotel in Jakarta*
Jumat, 24 Maret 2017 22:09 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT MNC Land Tbk of the MNC Group will build a Rp2.6 trillion hotel and office building tower in Jakarta in cooperation with Hyatt Hotel Corporation.

"The investment for the hotel and MNC News Center tower is around Rp2.3 trillion-Rp2.6 trillion not including the land price," Chairman & CEO of the MNC Group, Hary Tanoesoedibjo said here on Friday. 

Hary said the hotel named Park Hyatt Hotel will be built in the MNC Center, Jakarta. Park Hyatt Hotel will be a six-star hotel targeting foreign tourists and local high class guests. 

He said hotel industry in Indonesia is predicted to grow with expected increase in the number of foreign tourist to the country. 

The number of foreign tourists visiting the country is only around 10 million much smaller in number than tourists visiting Singapore and Malaysia per year.

The government, however, is set to double the number of visits of foreign tourists to 20 million in 2019. 

Hary Tanoesoedibjo said the Park Hyatt Hotel is to be operational in the first half of 2018. The hotel will occupy 20 upper floors of the 39-floor building. 

Group President of Hyatt Hotels Corporation Asia Pacific, David Udell, said he hopes the hotel would draw more tourist to the country. 

_
(AS/b003/B003)
(T.SYS/C/H-ASG/B003) _
Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia eyes IDR 863 trillion (US$65 billion) FDI

_The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) hopes to attract Rp 863 trillion in foreign direct investment (FDI) in 2018, a 27 percent increase from the 2017 goal of Rp 678.8 trillion amid the global race to be the most attractive investment destination in the world._






“Don’t be discouraged by the target. This should make us work even harder to realize it,” said Azhar Lubis, BKPM deputy for investment monitoring and implementation, during a meeting with regional investment agency leaders from eastern Indonesia on Tuesday.

The proactive steps by regional investment agencies, including those in Area IV of eastern Indonesia, are needed, he added.

For this year alone, the board has set a target of reaping more than Rp 119.3 trillion for the area, a similar amount to that earned last year.

Area IV includes provinces like Bali, East Nusa Tenggara, West Nusa Tenggara, Maluku, North Maluku, Papua and West Papua.

The leaders should make sure that locals benefit from the investment, including by empowering them to farm enough food to sustain industrial workers, Azhar emphasized.

“Agencies in regions can channel food locally. Don’t ask firms [only] to guide the locals to plant vegetables or for eggs production or even worse, to import from Java or other countries,” he added. (bbn)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/22/indonesia-eyes-rp-863t-investment.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*AccorHotels to operate 200 hotels in Indonesia by 2020*

Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Makassar | Sun, March 26, 2017 | 08:55 pm



An Ibis Hotel, run by global hotel management chain AccorHotels, is seen in Legian, Bali. (Tribunnews/.)

Global hotel management chain AccorHotels is seeking to operate a total of 200 hotels in Indonesia by 2020 on the back of the country’s rapid development.


At the end of 2016, the company was managing 106 hotels, an increase of 11 units compared to 2015.
“We aim to have 200 hotels in Indonesia by 2020,” AccorHotels Malaysia-Indonesia-Singapore chief operating officer Garth Simmons said in Makassar on Saturday after launching its latest addition, Ibis Styles Makassar Sam Ratulangi.


In 2017 alone, it plans to open between 15 and 20 new hotels, five of which will be located in the eastern part of Indonesia, mostly on Sulawesi.


The chain is planning to make Sulawesi its eastern hub to help expand operations to the other parts of the country, especially Papua.


“Frankly, we really want to expand to Papua, but we have to strengthen the distribution network first,” Simmons said.


In 2016, the group had a 70 percent average occupancy rate, with Bali and Jakarta as its strongest bases, where the rate reached 90 percent.


The Sumatra region has a 70 percent occupancy rate, while eastern Indonesia had around a 55 percent occupancy rate. (tas)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hindu believers Perform Tawur Agung Ritual at Prambanan Temple

Yogyakarta: Umat Hindu melakukan pradaksina atau berjalan mengitari Candi Prambanan di Sleman, DI Yogyakarta, Senin (27/3/2017). Prosesi Tawur Agung yang diikuti ribuan Umat Hindu dari DI Yogyakarta dan Jawa Tengah tersebut merupakan rangkaian perayaan Hari Raya Nyepi tahun baru saka 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Tourism Booth in Changi International Airport
_Hunting in the ZOO strategy to boost tourist arrivals_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s economic transformation has not run well: Darmin*
Senin, 27 Maret 2017 14:22 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Chief Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said economic transformation has not run well in the country over the past 20 years .

"For over 20 years, economic transformations in the primary sector - the agricultural and mining sectors - has gone to the tertiary service sectors," Darmin said here on Sunday. 

The shift of the primary sector to the tertiary sector has resulted in the domination of the countrys industrial sector by service industry, he said at a media discussion organized by the Communications and Informatics Ministry.

He said the transformation of the economy from primary industry should result in secondary industry or processing industry, instead of service industry.

Darmin said in the period of 1993-2016, the country sector of primary industry shrank from 25.8 percent to 23.2 percent, the secondary sector declined from 24.4 percent to 22.3 percent and the tertiary sector rose from 49.8 percent to 54.5 percent.

He said the economic growth after the regional monetary crisis in 1997-1998 could reduce unemployment rate and the number of people living below the poverty line. 

However, the growth tended to be lopsided in the distribution of the peoples consumption excepting in the period of 2015-2016 when improvement began to show. 

Darmin said the present government is seeking sustainable economic structural reform that would benefit the whole people.

"No people should be left behind by the economic growth and not take part in the dynamics of development," he said. 

One way adopted by the government to create equitability synchronization between economic policies and fairness in distribution, he said. 

The attempt is carried out through development of infrastructure and deregulation to boost investment, he added. .

In industrial development, the government will give greater emphasis on basic industry like steel, petrochemical and base chemical industries.

"The government hopes to revive the role of the manufacturing sector in the countrys economic development," he said.

Analysts have said with the globalized economy, well-educated youth will be critical to Indonesia s competitiveness in the future. Demand for skilled workers will increase with skill-oriented technological change. 

In addition, a large pool of skills also facilitates knowledge spillover and attracts technology imports. In the past decades, significant changes of Indonesia s labor market have already taken place. Non-agricultural jobs increased significantly, and skilled labor in non-agricultural sector is on higher demand. 

In the meantime, higher level professional and managerial jobs have also increased. In contrast, unskilled, agricultural, and administrative workers are on lower demand. Overall, the earnings differentials between people with different education levels are significant. The marginal returns to higher levels of education - senior secondary or tertiary level - are increasing, they said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## UMNOPutra

Huhuhuuu .. Malaysia don't want to be part of Indonesia ... but .. Indonesia should be part of "Melayu Raya" ...


----------



## Nike

*Urban population growth needs adequate housing: Sri Mulyani*
Senin, 27 Maret 2017 19:50 WIB - 0 Views





Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said that the increased urban population should be balanced by adequate housing supply to support economic growth.

"If we want to have sustainable domestic economic growth, which is healthy, and high purchasing power, housing development strategy is crucial," Sri Mulyani stated here on Monday.

According to the minister, urban population growth in Indonesia has reached 4.1 percent, higher than other developing countries such as China (3.8 percent) and India (3.1 percent), which also faced the problem of urbanization.

Therefore, adequate housing in urban areas is urgently needed to provide multiplier effect to the domestic economy.

"We need more houses because of the urbanization process and high urban population growth. Housing sector would provide a huge multiplier effect, as it can boost the economy," she remarked.

Sri Mulyani noted that housing demand in Indonesia has reached 820 thousand to one million houses a year. 

Some 40 percent of the demand could be met through the involvement of private sector, 40 percent though independent wealthy citizens, and some 20 percent through the governments subsidy to poor people.

The government in 2016 had allocated Rp24.4 trillion of its state budget for the development of 21,763 units of apartments and 158,367 stimulant assistances for housing quality improvement.

In 2017, the number of apartments has increased to 13,253 units and stimulant assistances to 108 thousand for housing quality improvement.

The government has also provided Rp9.2 trillion of funds for 83,493 low-income families in 2016 and Rp9.7 trillion of funds for 175 thousand low-income families in 2017 through Housing Finance Fund Management Center (PPDPP).

As of now, state-owned secondary mortgage company PT Sarana Multigriya Finansial (SMF) has received Rp27.39 trillion of funding, including Rp1 trillion of state capital participation (PMN) in 2017, for 570 thousand lenders.

"Under the state budget instrument, we hope we can support the remarkable growth of housing with unequal public and regional incomes," Sri Mulyani remarked.

_(Reported By Satyagraha/Uu.S022/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Huhuhuuu .. Malaysia don't want to be part of Indonesia ... but .. Indonesia should be part of "Melayu Raya" ...


Melayu Raya wkwkwk...... Such a silly idea, Indonesia ten fold larger than malayshit, why on earth we want to joint melayu Raya, we even don't want you tou joint Indonesia right now, considering the majority of malayshit just like you, you had some issue dude, you always compared everything with Indonesia, we don't even bother with your existance lols, now go and troll to your own mighty malayshit that no body cares wkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Huhuhuuu .. Malaysia don't want to be part of Indonesia ... but .. Indonesia should be part of "Melayu Raya" ...


mimpi jer, dont worry you will be soon part of indonesia raya


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AIIB approves loans to finance infrastructure in Indonesia, Bangladesh

The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) said Tuesday that it had approved three new loans totaling 285 million U.S. dollars to finance infrastructure in Indonesia and Bangladesh. This announcement brought the multilateral development bank's total lending to over 2 billion dollars so far, according to a press release from the AIIB.






The new loans included _$125 million for a dam project in Indonesia, and $100 million for the Indonesian Regional Infrastructure Development Fund, both projects co-financed with the World Bank._

Another 60-million-dollar loan was granted to improve a gas transmission network in Bangladesh, which was co-financed with the Asian Development Bank.

The loans were "different in their focus, but united in their efforts to leverage infrastructure spending to stimulate growth and improve the quality of life for local communities", said D.J. Pandian, vice president and chief investment officer of AIIB.

The bank values the ongoing collaboration with its multilateral development bank partners, Pandian said.

The AIIB was established in 2015 and started operation in January 2016 to provide financing for infrastructure improvement in Asia. Its membership has increased to 70, with 13 new members approved last week.

_http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/28/c_136164211.htm_


----------



## nufix

initial_d said:


> Melayu Raya wkwkwk...... Such a silly idea, Indonesia ten fold larger than malayshit, why on earth we want to joint melayu Raya, we even don't want you tou joint Indonesia right now, considering the majority of malayshit just like you, you had some issue dude, you always compared everything with Indonesia, we don't even bother with your existance lols, now go and troll to your own mighty malayshit that no body cares wkwkwk



He has what people call "inferiority complex". He always has to measure his dick to feel great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Infrastructure: How Indonesia could shift up a gear

_Next year Indonesia will host the annual meetings of the International Monetary Fund and World Bank in Nusa Dua, Bali. This is a big deal_: these meetings leave Washington only once every third year and involve thousands of high-level participants. In announcing that Indonesia would host the 2018 meetings, IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde said that it would be _'a great opportunity to showcase Indonesia's impressive economic and social achievements'._







What will the meeting participants make of the Indonesian economy? It will be 21 years since the 1997 Asian Crisis. This did enormous harm to Indonesia, and the scars still show. In the three decades before the crisis, Indonesian GDP grew at an average annual rate of 7%. Since then, macro-policy has been more cautious and foreign markets have remained unhelpfully sceptical (for instance, consider their readiness to list Indonesia among the 'fragile five' in 2013). _Post-Suharto democracy and the devolution of power to the local level of government have both presented additional challenges for economic policymakers. Nevertheless, Indonesia has maintained a steady 5%-6% growth rate, with only a tiny hiccup during the global crisis of 2008. This is no match for China or India, but it is enough to double GDP every 15 years_, giving rise to confident predictions that Indonesia will be the fourth biggest economy by the middle of this century.

Thus Lagarde's positive sentiment has a solid core of substance. It will, however, be hard for meeting participants to make their own judgement if they remain confined to the artificial enclave that is Nusa Dua. This area – part of the almost self-contained Bukit Peninsula attached onto the southern end of Bali – is a miracle of urban planning in a country characterised by unremitting urban chaos. The Bukit Peninsula was largely uninhabited until the late 1960s, as it had no water. This isolation provided a unique opportunity; when piped water made development feasible, strict regulation kept building heights down (lower than the coconut palms, at least in theory), roads were built wider, and broad areas were devoted to tropical gardens and a golf course. Beaches are kept free of the plastic rubbish that is ubiquitous elsewhere. Development is exclusively tourist-oriented. A security checkpoint as you enter the Nusa Dua hotel enclave offers some reassurance to the nervous visitor.

Any conference visitor who crosses over the isthmus into Bali itself, beyond the airport freeway that slices through the mangrove lagoon, will see a different Indonesia – one that cries out for infrastructure spending. Visitors to the iconic village of Ubud (of _Eat, Pray, Love _fame) will find this trip, which used to take about an hour, is now more likely to take two. While the choked roads may be the infrastructure deficiency most apparent to foreigners, they hardly notice the greater problem of electricity shortages. All their hotels are equipped with 'emergency' generators whose routine use keeps their air conditioners going. Power shortages are not the only issue. Anywhere in Indonesia, only the brave or foolhardy would drink the water straight from the tap – that is, if they were lucky enough to have piped water.

_During the Suharto period, Indonesia spent around 4% of GDP on infrastructure. This fell drastically with the crisis (especially with cancellation of large power generation projects). Even with the subsequent recovery, infrastructure spending is running at around 2.5% of GDP, half the pace the latest Asian Development Bank (ADB) Asian infrastructure report says is necessary._

The electricity projects cancelled during the 1997 crisis might have had questionable governance, but if they had gone ahead their output would have found a ready market. Similarly, Jakarta's abandoned urban rail would have offered an alternative to the notorious traffic jams.

Let's be more positive. This drastic infrastructure deficiency can be seen not as a problem, but as an opportunity. In a world concerned by secular stagnation and demand-deficiency, Indonesia has lots of good investment projects. While some outlandish schemes are put forward from time to time, there is very little chance that any half-sensible infrastructure project (whether in power, transport or telecommunications) would turn out to be a white elephant for lack of demand. Any extra capacity will have a high social return.

President Joko Widodo has made infrastructure a priority. Much has been done (or is in process) to expand electric capacity. Still more capacity is needed, with this making up over half of the ADB's budget of infrastructure requirements. Indonesia's per capita electricity consumption is less than one tenth of Australia's. A limited mass rail system is under construction in Jakarta, although a decent network is still many decades away. Meanwhile new tollways have sped up some journeys, at least until you leave the tollway to join the regular road system.

Of course finance is a challenge. The ADB approach is to estimate what could be financed from the government budget, and assume (or hope?) that the private sector comes up with the balance. But this gives too large a role for Public-Private Partnerships (PPPs). On past experience (including in Australia), the private partner usually manages to shift the risk back to the public sector, benefiting from successful projects and unloading loss-makers onto taxpayers. Indonesia will have to rely more on funding either from the budget or from state-owned enterprises (SoEs). Currently over half of Indonesia's infrastructure is funded from the budget, with SoEs providing about a third, leaving the private sector contributing a tenth. It is not realistic to think that this share will radically increase.

Indonesia starts with low government debt, but the budget deficit cannot exceed 3% of GDP, by law. The obvious candidates to take a greater role are the SoEs, but there are still governance concerns. Funding solutions involving 'value capture', or more effective pricing of infrastructure services, are often discussed but rarely implemented.

In any case, the constraints on expanding infrastructure are more often to be found in detailed implementation. Land acquisition is painfully slow. The list of operationally 'shovel-ready' projects is not long, despite the demonstrable needs.

Those who cross over from Nusa Dua's hotel enclave to look at the real Indonesia will witness everywhere the small-scale entrepreneurial vibrancy that refutes the World Bank's ranking of Indonesia's ease-of-doing-business – 91st out of 190. _If only the government could get its act together on infrastructure, Indonesia could easily shift up a gear, to grow at the same 6-7% seen in China and India. This small acceleration is worthwhile: 7% growth would double GDP every decade._

_https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/infrastructure-how-indonesia-could-shift-gear_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

------


Pirupiru said:


>


----------



## Nike

*Garment exports projected to stagnate this year*

Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, March 28, 2017 | 01:00 pm



Sritex workers slog away at the company's factory in Surakarta, Central Java. (JP/Nani Afrida)

The Indonesia Textile Association (API) projects that garment exports will stagnate this year after declining by 3.2 percent to US$11.9 billion last year.

“It’s good if it’s stagnant. Last year it declined because there are several problems that still persist in the country, though there have been some improvements in facilities from the government to boost the sector,” API chairman Ade Sudrajat told _The Jakarta Post_ recently.

Problems include contradictory policies between central and local administrations, complicated tax procedures, inadequate infrastructure that leads to high logistics costs and electricity and gas prices that are higher than neighboring countries.

_*(Read also: Indonesia aims to be the biggest military uniform exporter)*_

Besides internal challenges, Ade said the Indonesian textile business also faced tough competition in trying to expand its share of the international market. He called on the government to expand trade agreements with big buyers.

“Indonesia can lobby the United States to expand its GSP [Generalized System of Preferences] for more Indonesian garment items so more of our product can enter the country with lower tariffs,” he added.

The US is Indonesia’s biggest garment importer.

Despite the challenges, the association acknowledged some improvements in logistics, such as the establishment of dozens of bonded warehouses.

The association also acknowledged that the activation of more cargo lines from Gedebage Station in West Java – known as a center for garment production – to Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta had boosted exports. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/28/garment-exports-projected-to-stagnate-this-year.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> _11.2% of population in Indonesia or 32 million INDONESIANS are absolutely "poor" ...So No wonder .. there are still many illegal workers came to Malaysia for feeding their family in Indonesia .._
> ------



And our middle class is over 57% aka 146 million in 2010, consumer cohort will reach 90 million in 2020. That explains why Malay's now begging indonesians to spend money on Malay's crappy products (remember Proton?) 

http://www.umdcipe.org/conferences/DecliningMiddleClassesSpain/Papers/Afif.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s Fearless Finance Minister Is Ready for Her Next Fight
_Rekindling her youthful activism, Sri Mulyani Indrawati wants to recharge Southeast Asia’s largest economy_

The mood at the meeting should have been tense. Seventy bank analysts gathered in January at the Indonesian Ministry of Finance, a sprawling stylistic mix of art deco and 19th century East Indies colonial, and made their way to a tower dubbed “the devil’s building” for the hexagram formed by its blue-tinted windows.






Hostile questions for the finance minister, Sri Mulyani Indrawati, seemed inevitable; some of the attendees might even stage a protest. JPMorgan Chase & Co. analysts had, following the U.S. presidential election, put a sell order on Indonesia’s equities. The finance ministry’s response was swift, decisive, and resolute: the immediate termination of all business partnerships with the bank. Now two weeks had passed, and JPMorgan had reversed its bearish call, but the shiver was still reverberating through the research arms of global banks as the ministry considered preventing them from issuing negative reports. (JPMorgan declined to comment.)

readmore: _https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...-finance-minister-is-ready-for-her-next-fight_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

During First Indonesia Visit
*Jakarta.* Indonesia and France will sign various agreements to further strengthen strategic partnerships and bilateral relations during French President François Hollande's first state visit on Wednesday (29/03).

The French Embassy in Jakarta said in a statement on Monday that Hollande will be accompanied by Defense Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian, Digital Sector and Innovation Minister Christophe Sirugue, members of the French parliament and around 50 business leaders.

According to the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Hollande's visit will focus on strengthening partnerships on maritime affairs and the creative economy.

In the maritime sector, France and Indonesia will hold a meeting focusing on partnerships that are in line with sustainable development. In the creative economy, the two countries will focus on economic reform in accordance with developments in the digital age.

Additionally, agreements on other sectors such as sustainable urban development, research, technology, higher education, defense and tourism are also expected to be signed by the French delegation and their Indonesian counterparts.

The strategic partnership between Indonesia and France began in July 2011. Bilateral trade between the two countries was valued at more than $2 billion in 2016.

Hollande's visit is expected to bring in more than $2.6 billion in investment; spread across energy, infrastructure and the retail business sectors. The visit is also expected to produce 34 memoranda of understanding.

In addition, French businesses are also making investments worth hundreds of millions of dollars in cosmetics, rubber processing, agriculture and other sectors.

This is the first visit by a French head of state to Indonesia since that of President François Mitterrand in 1986.

Hollande's visit to Jakarta is the last leg of his Southeast Asian tour. He was also scheduled to visit Malaysia and Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia stocks hit record high
At the close in Jakarta, the IDX Composite Index added 0.93% to hit a new all time high.






_Rupiah Menguat, IHSG Cetak Rekor Tertinggi Sepanjang Masa 5.592. Indeks Harga Saham Gabungan (IHSG) sore ini naik 51 poin ke 5.592. Catatan ini menempatkan IHSG pada posisi tertinggi sepanjang masa._

Sementara nilai tukar rupiah terhadap dolar Amerika Serikat (AS) sore ini menguat tipis. Dolar AS berada di posisi Rp 13.303 dibandingkan posisi pada perdagangan kemarin sore Rp 13.309.

_https://finance.detik.com/bursa-dan...hsg-cetak-rekor-tertinggi-sepanjang-masa-5592_


France pledges $2.6 billion for Indonesia as Hollande visits

_France pledged $2.6 billion in investments for Indonesia and affirmed deepening ties with Southeast Asia's biggest economy during a visit Wednesday by President Francois Hollande. Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo welcomed the new commitment by French investors to increase their involvement in the energy, infrastructure and retail industries._






Jokowi and Hollande witnessed the signing of five memorandums of understanding covering defense, sustainable urban development, research, technology and tourism, and also agreed to increase cooperation on maritime issues, fisheries and creative industries such as film and fashion.

"We have had a strategic partnership since 2011 and we want to deepen it through a number of agreements," Hollande said at a news conference. He said France is keen to boost the sale of Airbus jets to airlines in Indonesia, an archipelago of about 14,000 islands and more than 250 million people.

Hollande's two-day visit to Jakarta is the last leg of his Southeast Asian tour. He also visited Malaysia and Singapore. It is the first visit by a French head of state to Indonesia since 1986.

The two leaders said they support the "two-state solution" to ending the conflict between Israel and Palestine and acknowledged the importance of spreading the values of tolerance to combat extremism and terrorism.

_Jokowi said he was grateful that the French government had not gone ahead with a plan to nearly triple a tax on palm oil to 300 euros ($327) a ton._

Palm oil is a booming industry in Indonesia and neighboring Malaysia, but is also notorious for the destruction of tropical forests and abuses in its plantation work force, which numbers 16 million people in Indonesia alone.

"We appreciate that the French government has not supported discriminatory treatment against Indonesian palm oil," Jokowi said.

Indonesia has a plan to make the palm oil industry sustainable, he said.

_https://www.yahoo.com/news/france-pledges-2-6-billion-101456707.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*First electric vessel wins praise from shipyard industry*

Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, March 29, 2017 | 10:56 am

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (left) and shipbuilders pose in front of the first Indonesian electric vessel MV Iriana, built by PT Sumber Marine Shipyard, in Tanjung Uncang, Batam, on March 25. (Antara/Try Reza Essra)


Shipbuilders have lauded the launch of Indonesia's first electric sea vessel, the MV Iriana, named after First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo.

“This proves that we should no longer doubt local capability to build international standard vessels. There are many examples of them,” Eddy K. Logam, chairman of the Indonesian Shipbuilding Association (Iperindo), said over the phone on Tuesday.

State firm PT PAL Indonesia exported a warship to the Philippines in May last year. Thailand and Vietnam have reportedly ordered warships from the firm. Turkish company Karpowership plans to a build floating power plant with the firm.

(Read also: _*Indonesia's state-owned manufacturing enterprises aim to go global*_)

MV Iriana is the first electricity-powered vessel made locally. The vessel is a cement carrier with a 9,300 deadweight tonnage capacity. It is 117 meters in length, 25.5 meters in width and has a 10 knot speed.

It was launched on the site of the maker, PT Sumber Marine Shipyard, in Tanjung Ucang, Batam, Riau, on Saturday. The vessel was ordered by shipping service provider PT Pelayaran Andalas Bahtera Baruna.

*Its launch, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto claimed, made Indonesia the third country to build a vessel with an electric propulsion system in Asia after Japan and Taiwan.*

The building of the MV Iriana took one year and involved 800 workers. Most of the steel came from PT Krakatau Posco, a joint venture between state steel producer PT Krakatau Steel and South-Korea-based Posco. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Benoa cruise terminal to be ready in 2018

In anticipation of an influx in high-end tourists on cruise ships, Indonesia is developing a cruise terminal in Benoa, Bali, which is expected to be ready in 2018. Once its construction is completed, the terminal will be able to accommodate three cruise ships at the same time.






Indroyono Soesilo, an advisor to the Tourism Ministry, said in 2016 that 260,000 tourists came to Indonesia on cruise ships. He estimated the number would drop to 200,000 this year because of a lack infrastructure.

“Indonesia has many interesting tourist destinations, but infrastructure for cruise ships is not ready,” Indroyono said.

Currently, cruise ships stopping in Bali have to moor off shore and bring passengers ashore on small boats.

In line with the government’s pledge to boost tourism, state-owned seaport operator PT Pelindo III is upgrading Benoa Port into a cruise terminal.

The development of the Benoa cruise terminal is expected to boost the number of tourist arrivals by cruise ship to 500,000 by 2019.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/29/benoa-cruise-terminal-to-be-ready-in-2018.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*lores possibility of cooperation with Singapore in vocational education*
Minggu, 26 Maret 2017 09:11 WIB - 0 Views

Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Industry Ministry is looking into the possibility of establishing cooperation with Singapore in developing vocational education in the industrial sector, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said.

"I have met the Singapore education minister and industry minister. We will encourage cooperation in vocational education. The cooperation will be part of the commemoration of 50 years of relations between the two countries," he said in Batam, Riau Islands, on Saturday, while commenting on the result of his recent visit to Singapore.

The cooperation will enable vocational schools to apply for curricula under a dual-system pattern to produce skilled workers according to the need of the industrial sector, he noted.

"There will be a leader retreat in Singapore in Sept to follow up on the outcome of a similar meeting held in Kendal (Central Java)," he added.

The vocational education, which applies a dual-system approach, will enable students not only to learn the theory but also to spend much of their time on job training. 

While in Singapore, he also discussed the possibility of providing Indonesian students with more access to participate in the apprenticeship program in Singapore manufacturing industries.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Robin Wong

*Indonesia gears up for more high-profile state visits*
Jakarta | Thu, March 30 2017 | 01:04 am






While the dust has barely settled after the recent visits of Saudi Arabia’s King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, numerous leaders from around the Indian Ocean rim and French President Francois Hollande, the State Palace is gearing up to roll out the red carpet for at least two more heavyweights in the coming months.

Jakarta is preparing to welcome outgoing Afghan President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani for a state visit on April 5, officials said, marking the first time in history as the first Afghanistan leader who set foot in Indonesia. One week after that, Jakarta will also host United States Vice President Mike Pence on his first high-level outing to the region, as revealed by Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto earlier this week.

"Indonesia has been expecting a lot of state guests lately, with the Afghanistan president planning to visit by next week and the US vice president likely a day after the Jakarta election," Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said at the palace on Wednesday.
*
He said the recent spate of state visits showed how Indonesia's political stability had gained acknowledgement worldwide, and that despite all the struggles of democracy, many of the world's leaders appreciated the work Indonesia had done.

"In the global context, this shows that Indonesia is becoming a beacon of hope and a focus of attention amid a fast-paced, changing world," he said. 
*
---snipped---

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/16/indonesia-gears-more-high-profile-state-visits.html

******

*Afghan President to Visit Indonesia Next Week, Strengthen Peace-Building Collaboration*
Jakarta | Thu, March 30, 2017 | 10:11 pm






Jakarta. Afghan President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani is scheduled to visit Indonesia next week, where he will meet with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo to discuss peace-building efforts in Afghanistan, a Foreign Affairs Ministry official said on Thursday (30/03).

Ghani's first official visit to Indonesia on April 5-6 is expected to strengthen relations between the two countries, Ferdy Piay, director general for South and Central Asia at the Foreign Affairs Ministry, said.

*"The Afghan president wants to see Indonesia’s experience in conflict resolution as an example of 'best practice' that can be applied to current troubles in Afghanistan, in the hopes that our input might support reconciliation processes there," *Ferdy said during a press briefing in Jakarta.

He added that Indonesia is eager to continue its ongoing support for peace-building processes in Afghanistan by enhancing programs meant to strengthen national institutions.

Ferdy cited collaboration in police and anti-money laundering training as essential to supporting peace-building in that country.

Ghani is also expected to learn about Indonesia’s counter-terrorism efforts and deradicalization programs in the hopes of applying new techniques to his own country's programs.

In regards to future economic links between the two Muslim-majority nations, there is reason to be hopeful.

Foreign Affairs Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said that although trade between Indonesia and Afghanistan is limited – annual trade measured only $16 million in 2016 – the Central Asian country is a potential market for Indonesian exports.

Ferdy said Afghanistan’s position as a landlocked nation has made monitoring trade more difficult, as most of Indonesia’s export goods are forced to travel through a third country, such as Pakistan or Iran, before they can reach Afghanistan.

He also cited banking transactions as another factor slowing trade with Afghanistan.

However, trade-related issues are expected to be addressed at a business forum, scheduled for April 6, between the Afghan delegation and their Indonesian counterparts.

Ghani is also expected to sign four memoranda of understanding with Jokowi on collaborations in education, agriculture, statistics and public administration sectors.

The Afghan leader will also hold a meeting with religious scholars from Indonesia's two largest Islamic associations – Nahdlatul Ulama and Muhammadiyah – at the Istiqlal Mosque in Central Jakarta during his visit, Ferdy added.

According to Ferdy, scholars from some of Indonesia's smaller Islamic organizations are expected to attend.

Ghani’s visit to Jakarta is part of an international tour to the region, including stops in Australia and Singapore.

http://jakartaglobe.id/foreign-affa...week-strengthen-peace-building-collaboration/

******

*US Vice President Mike Pence to Visit Indonesia in April 2017*
Jakarta | Mon, March 23, 2017 | 10:11 pm






US Vice President Mike Pence will reportedly visit Japan, Indonesia and Australia next month as part of an Asian tour amid concerns the Trump administration is rolling back Barack Obama's "pivot to Asia".

US President Donald Trump has already withdrawn from the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) trade agreement, which was seen as an economic pillar of the strategy.

The tour will also include South Korea, the Nikkei Asian Review reported, with North Korea's missile and nuclear programs and South Korea's political crisis likely topics for discussion.

China has been infuriated by South Korea's plan to deploy a US missile defence system, targeted at the North Korean threat, and South Korea is going through political turmoil after the dismissal of its president in a corruption probe.

*Indonesia's chief security minister said Pence would meet President Joko Widodo to discuss terrorism and other security issues on his visit.

"We discussed the planned visit of US vice president Mike Pence to Indonesia and the strategic problems that can be on the agenda to discuss with our president,"* chief security minister Wiranto told reporters after meeting the US ambassador to Jakarta.

---snipped---

http://www.smh.com.au/world/us-vice...lia-asia-in-april-report-20170313-guxaqn.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia the world biggest Islamic bonds issuer

The Indonesian government has been the largest global sukuk (shariah bond) issuer issuing bonds worth US$13.1 billion after it routinely issued US dollar-denominated Islamic bonds since 2009, Director General of Finance and Risk Management at the Ministry of Finance, Robert Pakpahan, said here, Thursday.

He explained that the number of Global Sukuk issuance by the Indonesian government has reached 25.67 percent of the total US dollar-denominated sukuk issuances in the world market, which until March 29, 2017 has reached US$ 53.14 billion.

The Global Sukuk issued by the Indonesian government is higher than those issued by the Emirates of Dubai at US 7 billion, the Malaysian government at US$6.9 billion, the Turkish government at US$4.8 billion and the Qatari government at US$4.7 billion.

readmore: _http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110226/indonesia-the-world-biggest-islamic-bonds-issuer_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*Malaysia started importing corn from Indonesia. 4 Million Tons for this year.
*
Corn farmers in Lamongan, East Java successfully penetrated markets neighbor country, Malaysia.
Tuesday afternoon, five officials from Malaysia's Ministry of Agriculture to conduct a survey, book 4 million tons of corn for this yea*r.*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Freeport agrees to Indonesian demands
_AFTER a prolonged period of negotiations and open conflict with the Indonesian government, American mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia has agreed to meet the requirements of new legislation._






_Legislation introduced in January requires Freeport to convert its business contract into a special mining licence, dictating the company must divest 51 percent of shares in its local subsidiary within a decade and build a new US$2 billion smelter._

Indonesian Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan told a parliamentary committee on Thursday that Freeport has finally agreed to allow its contract to be converted into a newly-regulated special mining permit.

The company, which owns world’s largest gold and second-largest copper mine, had previously said it would refuse to meet the Indonesian government’s demands. This would have seen Indonesia’s longest-running international investor pull out after more than four decades.

readmore: _https://asiancorrespondent.com/2017/03/mining-giant-freeport-agrees-indonesian-demands/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> Freeport agrees to Indonesian demands
> _AFTER a prolonged period of negotiations and open conflict with the Indonesian government, American mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia has agreed to meet the requirements of new legislation._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Legislation introduced in January requires Freeport to convert its business contract into a special mining licence, dictating the company must divest 51 percent of shares in its local subsidiary within a decade and build a new US$2 billion smelter._
> 
> Indonesian Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan told a parliamentary committee on Thursday that Freeport has finally agreed to allow its contract to be converted into a newly-regulated special mining permit.
> 
> The company, which owns world’s largest gold and second-largest copper mine, had previously said it would refuse to meet the Indonesian government’s demands. This would have seen Indonesia’s longest-running international investor pull out after more than four decades.
> 
> readmore: _https://asiancorrespondent.com/2017/03/mining-giant-freeport-agrees-indonesian-demands/_



Damn this is a big victory for Indonesian government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina to build six oil refineries*
10 hours ago | 793 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pertamina will build six oil refineries, which include four existing refineries and two new refineries, as part of its efforts to support economic growth and to save foreign exchange.

"There are two groups of refineries that we will build. Group I is the development of Refinery Unit V in Balikpapan (East Kalimantan), Unit VI in Balongan (West Java), Unit IV in Cilacap (Central Java), and Unit II in Dumai (Riau)," Director of Processing and Petrochemical Megaproject, PT Pertamina, Rachmad Hardadi, stated here on Thursday.

In addition, the projects also include unit II in Tuban (East Java) and Bontang (East Kalimantan).

Rachmad explained that the purpose behind the development and construction of oil refineries is for Pertamina to realize self-sufficiency in fuel oil by 2023 as envisioned by the government.

Rachmad noted that through these six projects, the production capacity of oil refineries operated by Pertamina will be 2.2 million barrels per day. The oil refinery development project is expected to cost around Rp500 trillion.

"The refineries will be constructed by Pertamina and other oil and gas international companies," he remarked.

According to Rachmad, the biggest challenge to realize the projects is to complete it in seven years from 2017 or two years ahead of the government target.

The installed capacity of the six oil refineries now is 1.05 million barrels per day; however, after the implementation, the refineries are expected to produce around 800-950 thousand barrels per day.

The national fuel needs are about 72 million kiloliters, while Pertamina can provide about 39 million kiloliters per year.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

nufix said:


> Damn this is a big victory for Indonesian government


Yeah 
Well done 
Hope this is be a starting point for our brighter future as a big nation!


----------



## barjo

patu said:


> Yeah
> Well done
> Hope this is be a starting point for our brighter future as a big nation!



Clever prefer to lose some then to lose all, sneaky bussinesman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

barjo said:


> Clever prefer to lose some then to lose all, sneaky bussinesman


They had to chose this for their own goodness. But on other hand our goverment has to choose this option for the sake of own nation goodness,
Yeah there are many better options that we can take... 
At least we have take a good and sticky stand for our future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> Damn this is a big victory for Indonesian government



Yep, this is enormous, both economically and politically for Indonesia, and especially for the current Gov. I think even the average papuan will be satisfied with the result. By allocating 5% share to Papua, we hope that at least Papuan won't feel like they are abandon and forgoten, or even worse... _"occupied and raped"_. Thus we will create a better social atmosphere in Papua to help it grows and prosper. Hopefully all those OPM **** will surrender and pledge loyalty to Indonesia by then.

And of course... If Gov can sort this issue out before 2019 presidential election, no one will stand a chance to challange the incumbent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robin Wong

*81 more vessels sunk over illegal fishing *
Jakarta | Sat, April 1, 2017 | 06:26 pm







The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry on Saturday sank 81 more vessels for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. The vessels were arrested by Satgas 115, the ministry’s illegal fishing prevention task force, and other authorities in fishing territories across Indonesia. 

“We were helped by the Indonesian Military and National Police in sinking the vessels in 12 locations. They are Aceh; Ambon and Ternate in Maluku; Bali; Belawan in Medan, North Sumatra; Bitung, North Sulawesi; Merauke, Papua; Natuna and Tarempa in Riau Islands; Pontianak, West Kalimantan; Sorong, West Papua; and Tarakan in North Kalimantan,” Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said as quoted by kompas.com.

Susi directly led the procession to sink the 81 vessels from Morela Beach in Ambon. The minister was in contact with 11 other areas where dozens of vessels were sunk via a video conference call and live streaming. The vessels were sunk starting at 10 a.m. Jakarta time using explosives with a measured explosion capacity.

“We have made calculations so that this will not affect the environment, sea conservation areas and the safety of our sea navigation,” said Susi.

*Of the total, 46 vessels were Vietnamese flagged, 18 were from the Philippines, 11 from Malaysia and six were Indonesian vessels.*

Meanwhile, SINO 36, an Indonesian-flagged vessel with a capacity of 268 gross tonnage, was confiscated by the state through a court ruling. The government would use the vessels as a monument to depict Indonesia’s efforts in combating illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing.* Indonesia has sunk 317 ships since October 2014.* (dis/ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/04/01/81-more-vessels-sunk-over-illegal-fishing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

is anyone make notice, the current investments trends is toward half processed and fully processed raw materiels industries needed for assembly and manufacturing processes. If you want to have a strong base for your manufacturing and other related heavy industry this the least you should have do and built.

*Lotte Chemical Indonesia to run petrochemical plant in Banten*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sat, April 1, 2017 | 08:05 am



Map of Cilegon, Banten (Courtesy of/weather-forecast.com)
South Korean chemical manufacturer Lotte Chemical Titan clarified on Thursday that the new investment of a petrochemical plant worth US$4 billion in Cilegon, Banten, would be carried out by its sister company Lotte Chemical Indonesia.

Lotte Chemical Titan president director Yoon Sungku made the clarification, following media reports that wrongly said that the new project would be run by his company.

“Lotte Chemical Titan engages in the business of trading polyethylene and polypropylene, while our subsidiary Lotte Chemical Titan Nusantara engages in the business of producing and selling polyethylene,” Yoon said.

He stressed that Lotte Chemical Titan and Lotte Chemical Titan Nusantara had nothing to do with activities of the new plant in Cilegon.

However, he added that the new plant would produce ethylene which might fulfill the feedstock requirement of Lotte Chemical Nusantara in producing polyethylene, he said.

“The plant which is being built on 45 hectares of land can produce 1 million tons of ethylene per year,” Yoon said.

He later explained that Lotte Chemical Indonesia was not listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) as the firm’s stocks were mostly owned by its parent company, Malaysia’s Lotte Chemical Titan Group.

According to a statement, Lotte Chemical Indonesia is 99.998 percent owned by Malaysia’s Lotte Chemical Titan and the remaining percentage by Lotte Chemical Singapore, another subsidiary of Malaysia’s Lotte Chemical Titan. (yon/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...sia-to-run-petrochemical-plant-in-banten.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Robin Wong said:


> 81 more vessels sunk over illegal fishing



We have a special thread for this kind of news, feel free to bookmark:
_https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-maritime-defence-and-security-issue.347154/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*The 2017 Indonesian startup*
*popular sector forecast*
Within the last five years, startups have become a part of our daily lifestyle, alongside the increase in internet access penetration among Indonesians.


Current data from the Indonesian Internet Service Providers Association (APJII) indicates that the number of Indonesian internet users in 2016 reached 132.7 million from a total population of 256.2 million. The number of smartphone users in the country in the same period reached 63.1 million.

As Indonesians are becoming accustomed to shop and even order transportation online, the new habit propelled one of the most popular on-demand startups, Go-Jek, to reach the seemingly untouched startup realm: the unicorn stage. In layman’s terms, this means the company has a valuation of more than US$1 billion.

In the Indonesian Tech Startup Report 2016, DailySocial conducted a survey with a number of investors about which sectors are going to be hot, and what their focus in 2017 will be. Based on the compilation, the four sexiest sectors that are predicted to steal the spotlight in 2017 are financial technology (fintech), e-commerce, Software-as-a-Service (SaaS) and on-demand or service marketplace.


Fintech

Fintech is a further development of the financial services industry, which majorly depends on the internet and digital innovations.

C88 Group CEO, John Patrick Ellis, proprietor of CekAja services, a financial e-commerce site in Indonesia, said last year that Indonesia experienced major growth in the fintech field. A large number of businesses in fintech developed significantly; some have even dominated the field and become big players that have contributed to the development of the financial services industry.

According to Ellis, CekAja is confident in the Indonesian fintech scene due to the reality of the country’s low fintech market penetration, reflected in the fact that fintech has yet to reach all regions in Indonesia. He refers to this condition as a ‘double growth factor’, where financial services grow alongside technology.

“Both industries are complementary, and this is why the Indonesian fintech sector will have three to five unicorn companies by the year 2020.” 
~John Patrick Ellis,CEO C88 Group

Founder and CEO of Modalku, Reynold Wijaya, also expresses positivity about fintech’s potential, mainly peer-to-peer lending (P2P lending), which is Modalku’s main service. He said the release of Financial Services Authority (OJK) regulation no. 77/POJK.01/2016 regarding Information Technology-Based Money Lending Services at the end of 2016 had been a major boost for P2P lending businesses.

The issuing of the regulation, he said, built stronger trust among Indonesians toward P2P lending as the industry is recognized by OJK and under its supervision. Modalku claimed that it has distributed Rp 60 billion ($4.496 million) loans with zero percent bad credit rate.

“We are not really concerned about business volume; we care about scaling the business properly. Today, we want to focus on smartphones so the process can be faster. We want to convert conventional users to smartphones,” Reynold said.











President director of venture capitalist Mandiri Capital Indonesia (MCI) Eddi Danusaputro voiced a similar sentiment to Reynold’s statement. Eddi notes the importance of the regulations to ensure customer protection that eventually leads to help in maturing existing fintech businesses and stimulating the rise of new players in the industry. From a value standpoint, he forecasts that the investment in fintech industry will grow to at least 50 percent, even more than 100 percent.

Regarding fintech’s dependence on digital technology developments, both CekAja and Modalku stress the importance of digital signature use. According to Reynold, digital signatures are the main component of the ‘know your customer’ (KYC) process that will enable fintech players to reach out to more customers throughout Indonesia.

Although the government has issued digital signature use, OJK as the certificate authority party (CA) has yet to appoint any institution to execute the mandate. Reynold thinks the roll-out of the program has to be enforced.

“The fintech infrastructure has to be strong so it can reach every part of Indonesia. The only way is to do everything digitally, and this is why awareness about digital signatures must be increased. This is a part of KYC.” 
~Reynold Wijaya,CEO Modalku

Ellis weighs in on the digital signature roll-out, “Digital signature implementation by the government in 2017 will bring fintech forward based on financial inclusions that are aimed to better the people’s lives and Indonesian businesses. We hope other regulations that are issued with it will also support and provide ease for fintech services companies.”

The emergence of Indonesian Fintech Association (AFI), Ellis said, can be a learning place for other local fintech players. The association plays a part in facilitating communication between these players and OJK and Bank Indonesia. The openness among members of the association enables them to engage in dialogues about existing regulations.

“The challenges found in the fintech sector is actually no different than those found in other sectors, and this is why we founded the Indonesian Fintech Association, so there will be an institution within the fintech industry that can represent [these fintech startups] and describe the challenges [found in the industry]. These challenges are better faced with solutions that are made collectively, rather than facing them individually,” he added.


....snipped

http://www.thejakartapost.com/longf...donesian-startup-popular-sector-forecast.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*C. Java textile producers eye expansion in Middle East*
Sabtu, 1 April 2017 04:07 WIB - 0 Views





Photo document of workers completed the process of cutting fabric in one of the textile industry in Tegal, Central Java. (ANTARA/Oky Lukmansyah)

Semarang (ANTARA News) - Textile producers in Central Java are keen to expand their export market to the Middle East, the Indonesian Textile Association (API) in Central Java stated.

"We already have a good demand for our exports from the Middle East countries. However, so far, they have yet to become the main export market for the Central Java textile products," chairman of API Central Java Agung Wahono said here, Friday (March 31).

Currently, the regions main textile export market are the United States, China and Japan, which have higher export value compared to other commodities.

A data of the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) showed that Central Javas textile and textile products export in February 2017 had reached US$181.86 million.

Export value of other products such as wood and wood products during the period amounted to US$77.87 million and the value of manufactured products reached US$56.09 million.

Export to Turkey and Egypt contributed the highest value compared to other Middle East countries.

Export to Turkey in February reached US$8.08 million or some 1.96 percent of the total export from Central Java.

Export to Egypt amounted to US$5.16 million during the same period, or some 1.21 percent of the provinces total export.

"We have understood the demand trend in the Middle East countries. We hope that better trade relations with Middle East countries will enhance our export to the region," he said.

_(Reported by Aris Wasita Widiastuti/Uu.S022/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Live streaming Zakir Naik - Yogyakarta, Indonesia Roadshow, 2nd City.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> Live streaming Zakir Naik - Yogyakarta, Indonesia Roadshow, 2nd City.



he should been banned to give levture and preacher in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> he should been banned to give levture and preacher in Indonesia



this one kind of universities lecture's roadshow, dont be worry, im sure the audience are mature enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

MarveL said:


> this one kind of universities lecture's roadshow, dont be worry, im sure the audience are mature enough



hahah I dont think so. If you have really been to the campuses, there are so many seeds of extremism in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

massive move ya, from 14.500 rupiah to 13.300, not really good for another sector.


----------



## MarveL

nufix said:


> hahah I dont think so. If you have really been to the campuses, there are so many seeds of extremism in there.



Kalau di jogja sih tahulah beberapa kampus termasuk UMY luar dalam.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SE Asia Stocks-Most gain marginally; Indonesia closes at new record high







_http://www.reuters.com/article/southeast-asia-stocks-idUSL3N1HC1UR?rpc=401&_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Wonderful Indonesia restaurant opened in ancient Chinese town*
2nd April 2017 | 2.433 Views




I Gde Pitana. (kemenpar.go.id)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has opened the "Wonderful Indonesia" restaurant in the ancient Chinese town of Luoyang in an effort to promote the variety of culinary products of the country.

The deputy for overseas tourism marketing of the ministry of tourism, I Gde Pitana, inaugurated the restaurant, named after the countrys tourism brand name, at Hotel Peony Plaza on Saturday (April 1st).

"Culinary has become an effective means of promotion. It also has the potential to become an entry point to tourism. Unlike in the past when we used culture, arts, or sports as a means of promotion, we will use culinary at present," he noted in his statement received here.

He had cooperated with Peony Plaza Hotel, one of the most popular four-star rated hotels in Luoyang, for the promotion.

"We did not invest in a large amount for the cooperation. We only trained three chefs in Luoyang to handle Indonesian foods and spread information about it," he stated.

The hotel management had agreed to provide a full space on the 25th floor with a capacity of around 125 seats, he remarked.

This is the first rotary restaurant in the city where visitors could enjoy the beautiful scenery of Luoyang while dining on a rotating restaurant on the 25th floor.

A Wonderful Indonesia restaurant has earlier been opened in Anhui, China, while more restaurants could be opened in various other provinces in China in future.

Pitana pointed out that the cooperation and promotion model would also be done in other target countries.

"After experiencing the Indonesian nuance, we plan to invite tourism agencies, travel bureaus, journalists, and restaurant owners in Luoyang to join a trip to Indonesia in May," he reiterated.

Luoyang Peony Plaza Hotels Board of Management President Wei Dong remarked that he had agreed to provide one floor exclusively for Wonderful Indonesia Restaurant, because of the potential that could be developed from the Indonesian culinary products.

"The relations between the people of Luoyang and Indonesia have existed for thousand years. A lot of Luoyang people are curious about Bali as well as other parts of Indonesia. So with the presence of Wonderful Indonesia, we will strive to attract more people to dine here," he asserted.

Wei Dong believed that Indonesian foods could receive good response from the people in his country.

Luoyang Peony Hotel is one of the state-owned hotels and is the biggest in Luoyang. ***1***

Reported by Hanni Sofia Soepardi 

(H-YH/INE)

EDITED BY INE/H-YH

(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A/H-YH) 01-04-2017 22:54:25

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Tourist arrivals reach nearly 2 million in January and February*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, April 3, 2017 | 05:38 pm



Snorkeling is one of two main attractions, including diving, which attract tourists to Bunaken National Marine Park in North Sulawesi. (Kompas/Agnes Rita Sulistyawaty)
*Topics*

tourist-arrivals January February BPS
*69*
SHARE THIS ARTICLE




*FOLLOW US*




The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) recorded 1.99 million tourist arrivals in January and February, an increase of 16.91 percent from the same period in 2016.

About 1.8 million tourists arrived at the 19 main Indonesian gateways (airports), while 193,000 others arrived through other ports of entry, said BPS head Suhariyanto, as reported by _tempo.co_ in Jakarta on Monday.

“In February, the number of tourist arrivals reached 957,580. Although it is lower than the figure in January, it nonetheless increased by 7.3 percent compared with the figure in February, 2016,” Suhariyanto told the press conference.

(Read also: _*Travel agents, airlines told to offer government's 10 tourist destinations*_)

The BPS recorded 888,310 arrivals in February, 2016.

In January and February, tourist arrivals at Sam Ratulangi International Airport in Manado, North Sulawesi, increased by 233.49 percent from the same period last year, the largest percentage increase, followed by arrivals at Husein Sastranegara International Airport in Bandung, West Java, (57.36 percent) and arrivals at Sutan Syarif Kasim II International Airport in Riau (39.80 percent).

The total number of arrivals in 2016, at 11.5 million, fell short of the 12 million target.

The government expects to welcome 15 million tourists in 2017, with 2.1 million tourists expected from China. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has signed an agreement with Chinese President Xi Jinping to attract 10 million tourists from China by 2019. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In an exciting discovery, researchers have uncovered prehistoric ornaments and art dating back to the last Ice Age.

Archaeologists discovered an array of jewelry and art objects from a cave in Sulawesi, Indonesia. The artifacts date back 30,000 years ago and reportedly belong to the last ice age. ( Griffith University )






The prehistoric jewelry and art has been discovered in Sulawesi, an island in Indonesia. The excavated artifacts date back 30,000 years ago

readmore: _http://www.techtimes.com/articles/2...t-and-jewelry-dating-back-to-last-ice-age.htm_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Less Waste, More Infrastructure as Jokowi Aims for 5.6% Growth in 2018*i
Jakarta.* President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo seeks to accelerate economic growth in 2018, with plans to increase government spending and attract more private investment to develop infrastructure across the archipelago.

The government will target a 5.6 percent increase in growth next year, up from an expected 5.1 percent this year and a recorded 5 percent in 2016.

Jokowi has asked his cabinet to consult ministerial budgets and cut superfluous expenses to increase government spending on capital expenditure.

"There are many unnecessary costs that can be redirected to capital expenditure," he said during a plenary cabinet meeting at the State Palace in Central Jakarta on Tuesday (04/04).

Ministries and government agencies need to channel their spending to sectors that can generate long-term growth, Jokowi added. He emphasized the need for more public spending on transportation, electrical and communications infrastructure, as well as investing in clean-water systems.

The government has allocated Rp 2,081 trillion ($156 billion) towards state spending this year, while Rp 194 trillion will be dedicated to infrastructure development.

A notable percentage of last year's budget was allocated to foreign debt repayment, and for salaries of government workers, which accounted for 16 percent.

Jokowi said his administration needs to find new markets for Indonesian exports to reduce the country's reliance on China and the United States, especially as the Trump administration appears set to adopt more protectionist economic policies.

The government would also like to see more foreign direct investment in Indonesia in the coming years as national regulations are simplified, the president said.

Private sector investments accounted for a third of Indonesia's $930-billion economy last year.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/les...ucture-as-jokowi-aims-for-5-6-growth-in-2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Southeast Asia's Largest Economies Show Less Inflation Pressure

Consumer prices in Indonesia and Thailand grew at a slower pace than economists predicted last month, giving central banks in Southeast Asia’s two biggest economies scope to keep interest rates low for longer.






_Annual inflation in Indonesia was 3.6 percent in March, compared with the median estimate of 3.8 percent in a Bloomberg survey of 19 economists. _In Thailand, the measure was 0.8 percent versus a projection of 1.3 percent.

Lower food costs are helping restrain inflation, signaling the pick-up in prices in the region may be gradual. That eases pressure on policy makers to tighten with most economists predicting Bank of Thailand and Bank Indonesia will refrain from raising interest rates this year.

“The inflation pressure we are seeing in the region is not as worrisome as in the past,” said Gundy Cahyadi, an economist at DBS Group Holdings Ltd. in Singapore. “You’re going to see somewhat different pressures in each economy depending on how strong their domestic demand is. In that sense, we are a little more concerned with Indonesia compared with Thailand. But it’s not like inflation in Indonesia is going to shoot up significantly soon.”

Indonesia’s inflation details:

Consumer prices declined 0.02 percent from the previous month, compared with the median estimate for a 0.2 percent increase
Core inflation was 3.3 percent, compared with estimate of 3.4 percent
_https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...argest-economies-show-less-inflation-pressure_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re...kan.freeport.ekspor.konsentrat.selama.8.bulan

https://m.detik.com/finance/energi/3425825/dapat-izin-ekspor-konsentrat-ini-respons-freeport

when we point our eyes to jakarta gov. election, they got their agenda. Media now is just to crowded with similiar news, almost never notice any thief comming inside the house


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> *Tourist arrivals reach nearly 2 million in January and February*
> 
> News Desk
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Mon, April 3, 2017 | 05:38 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Snorkeling is one of two main attractions, including diving, which attract tourists to Bunaken National Marine Park in North Sulawesi. (Kompas/Agnes Rita Sulistyawaty)
> *Topics*
> 
> tourist-arrivals January February BPS
> *69*
> SHARE THIS ARTICLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW US*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) recorded 1.99 million tourist arrivals in January and February, an increase of 16.91 percent from the same period in 2016.
> 
> About 1.8 million tourists arrived at the 19 main Indonesian gateways (airports), while 193,000 others arrived through other ports of entry, said BPS head Suhariyanto, as reported by _tempo.co_ in Jakarta on Monday.
> 
> “In February, the number of tourist arrivals reached 957,580. Although it is lower than the figure in January, it nonetheless increased by 7.3 percent compared with the figure in February, 2016,” Suhariyanto told the press conference.
> 
> (Read also: _*Travel agents, airlines told to offer government's 10 tourist destinations*_)
> 
> The BPS recorded 888,310 arrivals in February, 2016.
> 
> In January and February, tourist arrivals at Sam Ratulangi International Airport in Manado, North Sulawesi, increased by 233.49 percent from the same period last year, the largest percentage increase, followed by arrivals at Husein Sastranegara International Airport in Bandung, West Java, (57.36 percent) and arrivals at Sutan Syarif Kasim II International Airport in Riau (39.80 percent).
> 
> The total number of arrivals in 2016, at 11.5 million, fell short of the 12 million target.
> 
> The government expects to welcome 15 million tourists in 2017, with 2.1 million tourists expected from China. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has signed an agreement with Chinese President Xi Jinping to attract 10 million tourists from China by 2019. (bbn)



Any estimates for how many jobs in Indonesia are created by tourism?


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Any estimates for how many jobs in Indonesia are created by tourism?



around 12 million peoples

http://www.indonesia-investments.com/business/industries-sectors/tourism/item6051?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

barjo said:


> http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re...kan.freeport.ekspor.konsentrat.selama.8.bulan



It's a temporary win win solution since _FI "agree"_ to change KK to IUPK, although each side still try to negotiate all the details. Furthermore FI can only export processed consentrate, around 40% of its production capacity, just enough to runs it's daily operation and pay salaries.

Chemical maker Clariant sets foot in East Java

Switzerland-based specialty chemical producer Chemical set foot in East Java by opening a new factory under PT Clariant Absorbents Indonesia in the Java Integrated Industrial and Port Estate (JIIPE).






_The factory, which is to produce bleaching earth, a chemical used to refine crude palm oil (CPO), will increase the firm’s national production of the substance by 35 percent. The site in JIIPE is Clariant’s sixth in the country. It has five production sites in North Sumatra and West Java._

“By establishing our new site in JIIPE, we benefit from its integrated logistics facility that can shorten delivery time to clients in Kalimantan, Sulawesi and East Java,” said Christian Kohlpaintner, a Clariant executive, during a speech.

Expansion in the country is important as Clariant Indonesia contributes 30 percent to Clariant’s sales in the Southeast Asian and Pacific region.

Most Clariant products are used locally and the remaining are exported to Southeast Asia and the Pacific region.

Besides bleaching earth, the firm produces chemicals for the plastics and coatings industry, as well as halal shampoos and hair conditioners. It produces a total of 450,000 tons of chemicals a year.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/04/05/chemical-maker-clariant-sets-foot-in-east-java.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi to cut 2017 state budget again as lead up 2018 budget cuts*

Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, April 4, 2017 | 03:27 pm



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo speaks during a Cabinet meeting. Jokowi has instructed his Cabinet to cut 2017 state budget in order to allow a smooth transition to further cuts to the 2018 budget. (Courtesy of the Presidential Office/File

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has instructed his Cabinet to cut the 2017 state budget in order to facilitate a smooth transition to further cuts in the 2018 budget.

The government targets economic growth at 5.6 percent in 2018 and plans to allocate Rp 2.2 quadrillion (US$165.03 billion) in spending to help achieve that.

Jokowi says he wants the state budget reduced this year to make a benchmark for the 2018 state budget. Expenditure is set at Rp 2.08 quadrillion for this year.

"We set 5.6 percent growth for 2018. But I want the budget cut not only later in 2018 but also in 2017 as we are only in the first quarter,” Jokowi said during a meeting on the 2018 state budget at the State Palace on Tuesday. “We want massive reductions in allocations for all ministries and institutions in 2017-2018.”

Moreover, the President decided that 2017 spending on government procurements should not exceed last year’s expenditure of Rp 257.7 trillion to ensure efficiency.

_*(Read also: State budget inefficiencies lessened: Finance Ministry)*_

To allow better spending, the government will also change the method of calculation for regional transfers. In a change to the previous method, amounts transferred to regional administrations for their budget allocations will be flexible, depending on state income.

"If our income decreases, transfers must decline too. I want transfers to the regions to follow our income fluctuations,” Jokwo said. “They now enjoy fixed transfers while we have trouble making money.” (lnd)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...budget-again-as-lead-up-2018-budget-cuts.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> They now enjoy fixed transfers while we have trouble making money



Lol 

Southeast Asian stock markets, except the Philippines and Indonesia, ended slightly lower on Wednesday as investors awaited a crucial meeting between U.S. President Donald Trump and his Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping. Indonesia hits new record high.






_http://www.reuters.com/article/southeast-asia-stocks-idUSL3N1HD2KP?rpc=401&_

Freeport smelter to be built on 100 hectares of land in Gresik

_While copper and gold mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia and the government are conducting negotiations over the conversion of the company's contract, Freeport has earmarked 100 hectares of land on which to construct a smelter in Gresik, East Java._






The land is located in the Java Integrated Industrial and Port Estate (JIIPE) in Gresik. JIIPE covers 1,761 hectares of industrial park developed in 2013. Its first block is rented by five tenants. Two more blocks are expected to be fully occupied by 2019. The industrial park is integrated with a 499-hectare seaport and a 800-hectare housing estate. Of the planned 3,060 ha of land, 60 percent has been procured by JIIPE. The remaining 40 percent is in process of being acquired.

_Freeport on Tuesday obtained a special mining permit (IUPK), which is effective for eight months _as from Feb. 10. The company will be allowed to export 1.11 million wet metric tons of copper concentrate per year. It _will be evaluated after the first six months, taking into account the progress of construction of the smelter_.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-built-on-100-hectares-of-land-in-gresik.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Property Association Maps Out Investment Plans in Mandalika*

*Jakarta*. Real Estate Indonesia Chairman Sulaiman Sumawinata said the property association has mapped out plans for an investment in resort island Mandalika in West Nusa Tenggara.

"We've mapped out an investment plan and we're going to organize a meeting with officials in Mandalika as soon as possible," he said during a visit to the island on Monday (03/04).

Tourism Minister Arief Yahya and his marketing deputy Esthy Astuti as well as his deputy head of business and government incentives Karnoza Hendry went with Sulaiman to the island on Monday.

Sulaiman said REI's Mandalika investment will be crucial for its members' business expansion.

"We think Mandalika will be even more beautiful than Nusa Dua in Bali. The location is also very accessible, only 30 minutes from the Lombok International airport," he added.

Esthy and Karnoza said the ministry is also preparing the development of a special economic region (KEK) in Mandalika.

They will start with building new facilities and infrastructure in the island to make it more convenient for tourists and investors.

"We've set up the requirements to develop KEK in Mandalika, including how much land we'll need and how many administrators we will have to hire. Infrastructure and facilities will be built by the relevant authorities in Mandalika," Esthy said.

Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said the ministry will set up a "green infrastructure" in Mandalika.

"We will produce drinking water in Mandalika from a desalination plant. And the island will be powered by solar energy plants," he added.

The minister said the green infrastructure should attract world-class investors to the island's special economic region.

"The KEK in Mandalika can be a model for similar development in other regions in Indonesia," he added.

Arief said the Indonesian Tourism Development Corporation can play the role of a regional council in Mandalika.

"The council will be working with local communities to keep the social and economic climate healthy and protect the environmental integrity of the area," he said.

"If the KEK thrives in Mandalika, local communities will be able to enjoy many sustainable benefits," he added.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/property-association-maps-investment-plans-mandalika/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> *Property Association Maps Out Investment Plans in Mandalika*
> 
> *Jakarta*. Real Estate Indonesia Chairman Sulaiman Sumawinata said the property association has mapped out plans for an investment in resort island Mandalika in West Nusa Tenggara.
> 
> "We've mapped out an investment plan and we're going to organize a meeting with officials in Mandalika as soon as possible," he said during a visit to the island on Monday (03/04).
> 
> Tourism Minister Arief Yahya and his marketing deputy Esthy Astuti as well as his deputy head of business and government incentives Karnoza Hendry went with Sulaiman to the island on Monday.
> 
> Sulaiman said REI's Mandalika investment will be crucial for its members' business expansion.
> 
> "We think Mandalika will be even more beautiful than Nusa Dua in Bali. The location is also very accessible, only 30 minutes from the Lombok International airport," he added.
> 
> Esthy and Karnoza said the ministry is also preparing the development of a special economic region (KEK) in Mandalika.
> 
> They will start with building new facilities and infrastructure in the island to make it more convenient for tourists and investors.
> 
> "We've set up the requirements to develop KEK in Mandalika, including how much land we'll need and how many administrators we will have to hire. Infrastructure and facilities will be built by the relevant authorities in Mandalika," Esthy said.
> 
> Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said the ministry will set up a "green infrastructure" in Mandalika.
> 
> "We will produce drinking water in Mandalika from a desalination plant. And the island will be powered by solar energy plants," he added.
> 
> The minister said the green infrastructure should attract world-class investors to the island's special economic region.
> 
> "The KEK in Mandalika can be a model for similar development in other regions in Indonesia," he added.
> 
> Arief said the Indonesian Tourism Development Corporation can play the role of a regional council in Mandalika.
> 
> "The council will be working with local communities to keep the social and economic climate healthy and protect the environmental integrity of the area," he said.
> 
> "If the KEK thrives in Mandalika, local communities will be able to enjoy many sustainable benefits," he added.
> 
> http://jakartaglobe.id/business/property-association-maps-investment-plans-mandalika/



Future halal beach and resort just across the channel


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bandung' metro capsule prototype breaks cover

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*US views Indonesia as potential export market for agricultural products*
Rabu, 5 April 2017 21:08 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The US views Indonesia as a potential market to export its agricultural products, taking into account that the current trade value of food products between both nations reaches about US$8 billion.

"Most of that, or about $5 billion, is Indonesias exports to the US, but here, we see the potential for more Indonesian imports from the US, as we produce meat, potatoes, fruits, and snacks," US Embassy to Indonesia Deputy Chief of Mission Brian McFeeters stated while visiting the US booth at the Food and Hotel Indonesia exhibition held in JIExpo Kemayoran on Wednesday.

One of the exhibitors also informed McFeeters that their business had increased by 33 percent as compared to last year.

Hence, the Trump government is highly optimistic of witnessing more quality US food products entering the country.

The US Meat Export Federation, for instance, is ensuring that it offers continued services to Indonesian restaurants and hotel businesses, considering that the country is one of the important markets in Southeast Asia.

"Indonesia has been a high-quality meat market. I know that our products are not cheap, but we have the quality, so in certain markets, we are able to sell them," the federations ASEAN Director Sabrina Yin Foung May informed Antara.

The federation has been exporting US beef and pork to Indonesia for years and is partnering with hotels, restaurants, caterers, retailers, and supermarkets to sell its major product, beet cuts.

According to May, US meat is different from the other countries products, as the nation offers marbled meat as a result of the corn-fed method.

"When your cows are corn-fed, you will notice a nice marbling, which are the layers of fat in between the meat. Marbled meat is juicier than the grass-fed beef, which is usually dry," she explained.

The federation has also been supplying to Yoshinoya, a Japanese fast food chain that proudly uses 100 percent US beef in their rice bowl dishes.

Not only meat but the US also promotes dehydrated potatoes that can be blended into dough or bread, pastries, and other baked products to enhance their texture and mouth feel.

Indonesia Representative of Potatoes USA Leonard Tjahjadi pointed out that dehydrated potatoes need to be introduced to Indonesians due to their convenience and ease of processing.

"We usually take 40 minutes to make a puree from five kilograms of fresh potatoes, starting from washing to mashing them. However, while using these dehydrated potatoes, we will only need less than 10 minutes, as we can just pour in some water and mix it," he explained.

Dehydrated potatoes do not require much storage space and have a shelf life of nine to 18 months when stored properly.

Currently, Indonesia is included in the 10 biggest markets in Asia for US frozen potato fries. 

Taking into account the huge opportunity to market US products in the country, the US government is working along with its Indonesian counterpart to reduce some trade barriers, mostly regulatory aspects, related to its agricultural trade with the country.

"I think the major challenge is the general policy. For instance, people who sell retail packaged food have to undergo a lengthy approval period. Import licenses have posed a challenge as well," US Embassys Agricultural Attache Thom Wright remarked.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SE Asia Stocks-Fall over capital outflow fears; Indonesia posts record closing high

April 6 (Reuters) - Most Southeast Asian stock markets closed lower on Thursday on fears of capital outflows from the region after minutes of the U.S. Federal Reserve's last meeting showed that most policymakers think it should start trimming its massive stimulus. _Indonesian shares recovered from early falls to close at a record high, rising for a fourth straight session._ Vietnam and Thailand were closed for Hung King's Day and Chakri Day, respectively.






"Investors are taking a cautious stance as there is a bit of uncertainty over the next rate hike." Investors were also wary ahead of the much anticipated meeting between U.S. President Donald Trump and his Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping, the first between the world's two most powerful leaders.

_http://lta.reuters.com/article/idLTAL3N1HE3A3?rpc=401&_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No haggling about three points with Freeport: ESDM official

The Energy and Mineral Resource Ministry said it sticks to the Law No.4 of 2009 on mineral and coal mining in negotiating with PT Freeport Indonesia. "In negotiating with Freeport, the ESDM Ministry refers to and is guided by the law on mineral and coal and the Government Regulation No. 1 of 2017," Hadi M Djuraid, special staff of the ESDM Minister, said here on Thursday.

_The ministrys position and stance, _therefore,_ is to ensure that Freeport would change its contract of work (CoW) with special mining business permit (IUPK), build smelter and divest shares up to at least 51 percent to Indonesian partners_, Hadi said.

"The three ports are not to be bargained for or negotiated. What we could negotiate is how it is to be implemented," he said.

_Readmore: http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110339/no-haggling-about-three-points-with-freeport-esdm-official_

Indonesia is ASEAN`s key element: British State Secretary

Indonesia is a big and influential economic player due to its vast geographical region and demography, Fox noted after the ministerial series event in Jakarta, Thursday.

_"Indonesia is a fast-growing vibrant economy. If some of the predictions are right, it will easily be among the top 10 by 2030,"_ he remarked.

Due to Indonesias key position in the ASEAN region, Fox pointed out that the British government intends to strengthen bilateral relationship between the two countries.

_"We want to forge a partnership with the ASEAN region, and this is not possible without partnering with Indonesia, which is considered to be an absolutely key element,"_ he noted.

The secretary is scheduled to meet Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution, the Indonesian Chambers of Commerce, as well as businesses from Indonesia and the UK. During the visit, he will also observe the Light Rail Transit project to highlight the support of British firms to the Asian Games 2018.

_Readmore: http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110331/indonesia-is-aseans-key-element-british-state-secretary_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia`s forex reserves up to $121.8 billion*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias foreign exchange reserves rose US$1.9 billion to US$121.8 billion as of March 2017 due in part to the issuance of US dollar-denominated sharia compliant global bonds (sukuk) early this year.

"Foreign exchange reserves at the end of February 2017 stood at US$119.9 billion," Deputy Senior Governor of Bank Indonesia (BI) Mirza Adityaswara said here on Friday.

The government earned US$3 billion or Rp40 trillion from the issuance of global sukuk at the end of March 2017, he said.

source : antaranews

*Malaysia palm planters face labour shortage as Indonesia workers stay away*

KUALA LUMPUR, April 7 (Reuters) - Malaysian palm oil planters say they are bracing for a severe labour shortage, with workers who typically stream over the border from neighbouring Indonesia to harvest crops staying away due to the weaker ringgit and increased opportunities at home.

A dearth of workers in the world's No.2 producer could delay harvests and curb output as extraction rates fall when palm fruit is picked late, hurting the country's top commodity export industry but potentially offering some support to prices that have dropped nearly 15 percent this year.

source : cnbc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Para pekerja menyelesaikan pembangunan proyek MRT di kawasan Bunderan HI.


10 dari 10











Sedangkan untuk rute layang, terdapat 7 Stasiun Layang, yaitu Lebak Bulus, Fatmawati, Cipete Raya, Haji Nawi, Blok A, Blok M dan Sisingamangaraja. Seluruh stasiun penumpang dan lintasan dibangun dengan struktur layang di atas permukaan tanah, sementara Depo kereta api dibangun di permukaan tanah (on-ground) yakni di Lebak Bulus






Sedikitnya nanti akan terdapat enam stasiun bawah tanah yang akan melayani penumpang di rute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI`s economy to grow higher than expected: ADB*
Kamis, 6 April 2017 19:34 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia could witness higher-than-expected economic growth if it could implement a consistent structural reform, deputy country director of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) said.

"Indonesia could see an economic growth higher than expected, as its growth potential is ranged between 5.5 to 6 percent," Sona Shrestha said here on Thursday.

In addition to structural reform, Shrestha noted that such a high economic growth could be achieved through sustainable development of infrastructure and efforts to narrow skills gap.

An economic growth of 5.6 percent in 2018, as projected by the government, could be reached with some improvements in domestic performance and global economic recovery.

"The high growth potential is always there, but it should be supported by the governments commitment on sustainable reform and improvement of global environment," she added.

In its annual Asian Development Outlook (ADO) 2017, ADB has projected that an increase in private investment and infrastructure expenditure would encourage Indonesias economic growth to reach 5.1 percent in 2017 and 5.3 percent in 2018.

Some factors that could affect the projection are possible delays on the implementation of policy reform, revenue shortfalls, global policy uncertainties, and lower-than-expected economic growth among its trade partners.

The ADB also noted that the Indonesian government has strongly focused on efforts to encourage reform in infrastructure development that would boost investment and economic diversification in the medium to long term.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

*President Jokowi reviews Bawen-Salatiga toll road section*
Sabtu, 8 April 2017 19:54 WIB - 0 Views





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari/P003)

Bawen (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) reviewed the progress of work on the section of the Bawen-Salatiga toll road in Central Java on Saturday.

"The Bawen-Salatiga toll road section is part of the Trans-Java toll road that will connect Jakarta to Semarang, Semarang to Solo, Solo to Surabaya, and Surabaya to Banyuwangi," President Jokowi remarked.

The president expressed regret that the construction of the Bawen-Salatiga section had been ongoing for several years without any settlement due to issues related to land acquisition.

However, Herry Trisaputra Zuna, the head of the Toll Road Regulatory Agency, stated that work on the Bawen-Salatiga section is 90 percent complete, and the construction will continue for the 32-kilometer-long segment of the Salatiga-Kartasura and Solo-Ngawi sections to be completed in September 2018.

Jokowi reviewed the Bawen-Salatiga toll road section in the company of Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono, Minister/State Secretary Pratikno, and Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Third floating Hospital to Help*








*Jakarta.* Indonesia, with more than 17,000 islands, is the biggest archipelago country in the world. It is also rich in biodiversity and cultures, which give pride to all citizens.

Many of the islands, however, are very difficult to access. They often lack in modern infrastructure and health care facilities.

This has prompted a surgeon, Dr. Lie Dharmawan, to set up DoctorShare, a non-profit foundation aiming to help Indonesians on remote islands.

Soon after he established DoctorShare, Lie realized that a floating hospital would be the best solution. In 2012, he sold his own house and bought the foundation's first ship.

Each year, the ship visits about 10 islands to help the sick and train health practitioners on the spot.

Lie's tireless dedication earned him the "Kick Andy Heroes" award in 2014.

"My father was so touched when he saw Dr. Lie's story on TV [on 'Kick Andy' program] that he asked me to find him," Julia Windasari Tan, business review and development manager of shipping company Multi Agung Sarana Ananda (MASA) told the Jakarta Globe on Thursday (06/04).

Julia's father, who owns the company, decided to give one of his barges to Dr. Lie to have it transformed into another floating hospital.

"When Dr. Lie saw me coming with the blueprint of the barge, he immediately got up and pointed to one spot on the map of Indonesia. He said 'here, Julia, is where I want to put the barge,'" Julia recalled.

Dr. Lie was pointing to Maluku Islands.

Maluku, dubbed a "thousand isles" province, consists of 1,450 islands — many of which do not even have basic medical facilities.

The province has a high maternal mortality rate, with 199 deaths per 100,000 live births, and high neonatal mortality rate — nine deaths per 1,000 live births.

"You would see many severely malnourished toddlers there, skeleton-thin with distended abdomens," said Dr. Marselina Mieke, secretary general of DoctorShare.

It will take a lot of effort and resources to convert the barge into a hospital.

"We need around Rp 10 billion ($750,000) to transform the barge into a floating hospital and to buy the necessary medical equipment," Julia said.

The barge is going to become DoctorShare's third hospital. Besides its first Rumah Sakit Apung (Floating Hospital, RSA) Dr. Lie Dharmawan, the foundation also operates RSA Nusa Waluya I.

The 45 meter x 20 meter barge, RSA Nusa Waluya II, will become a three-story hospital with clinics, emergency room, operating rooms, maternity wards, laboratories and intensive care units.

More than 250 Indonesian doctors affiliated with the foundation take turns in serving at its hospitals.

"We've been raising funds [for the third hospital] since 2016. We've already collected more than 65 percent of what is needed," Julia said.

To cover the remaining 35 percent, DoctorShare, in collaboration with Lions Club International District 307-A1, will hold a charity dinner and art auction at The Dharmawangsa Hotel in Jakarta, on April 18, during which award-winning pianist Ananda Sukarlan will give a recital on a Blüthner grand piano.

The auction will see five paintings by top artists Andy Dewantoro, Christine Ay Tjoe, Entang Wiharso, Oky Rey Montha and Sinta Tantra.

"We've chosen these famous artists, so that people should be more inclined to buy the works," said Inge Santoso, owner of CAN's Gallery, which represents the painters.

During the event, guests can also adopt a room in the floating hospital to be named after them.

Tickets for the dinner are sold for Rp 2.5 million and Rp 5 million. About half of them, 100, have already been sold.

"If the concert and auction are successful, they should cover all the remaining costs. We're already in the renovation process. If all goes well, the floating hospital should be ready within the next four months," Julia said.

In the first year, the new hospital is going to serve about 150,000 patients in 85 islands of the Western Southeast Maluku, and train more than 400 health practitioners in the area.

All health services at the floating hospitals are free of charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Financial market records capital inflow of Rp79.1 trillion*
Jumat, 7 April 2017 22:24 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A central bank official said here on Friday that Rp79.1 trillion had entered Indonesia from January to April, which reflects foreign investors confidence in the country.

Bank Indonesia Deputy Governor Mirza Adityaswara said compared to other emerging markets, Indonesias economic stability has been maintained very well and it has been attracting foreign capital.

"Indonesia has performed well as shown by the Consumer Price Index and the deflation in food prices in March after harvests, while foreign exchange reserves have also increased," he said.

In several emerging markets, such as South Africa, Mirza said there have even been pressures and capital outflows following the sudden replacement of the finance minister in that country. 

"The market was surprised and so there was a capital outflow in South Africa," he said.

Financial market pressures have also emerged in other emerging markets, such as Turkey and Mexico.

As a result, Mexicos central bank has raised its reference rate to prevent capital outflow and control inflation.

Market pressures in Mexico risen since the election of Donald Trump as U.S. president.

"Turkey has also experienced pressure," he added.

Mirza said the situation in Indonesia, on the other hand, was better and marked by large capital inflows, especially with state securities reaching Rp62.1 trillion.

Foreign capital that entered the share market reached Rp9.7 trillion, to Bank Indonesia Certificate and BI deposit certificate Rp5.7 trillion and corporate bonds Rp1.5 trillion.

Compared with April 2016 or the same period last year, total foreign funds that entered through state securities rose to Rp8.7 trillion, with the share market growing to Rp5 trillion and BI instruments to Rp3.4 trillion.

Bigger capital inflows have also been reflected in the higher rupiah exchange rate, which stood at around Rp13,300 per U.S. dollar, according to the Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate (JISDOR).

"Now we need to just monitor the gross domestic product, as well as year to date credit growth, which still stands at minus 0.7 percent," Mirza said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Kapal Petikemas Terbesar Di Tanjung PriokSuasana aktivitas bongkar muat kapal petikemas CMA-CGM Titus di JICT Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Minggu (9/4/2017). Kehadiran Kapal Kapal CMA-CGM Titus berbobot 95.367 ton, berkapasitas 8.469 TEUS, panjang 335 meter dengan estimasi "draft" sekitar -14 mLWS dan merupakan kapal petikemas terbesar yang pernah sandar di pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, dan diharapkan dapat memicu hadirnya kapal-kapal besar lainnya, sehingga pelabuhan itu dapat menjadi pelabuhan "transshipment" besar di kawasan Asia. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)









Kapal Petikemas Terbesar Di Tanjung PriokMenteri Perhubungan Budi Karya (ketiga kiri) berbicang bersama Direktur Utama IPC Elvyn Masassya (kanan), Direktur CMA CGM Indonesia Farid Belbouab (kiri) dan Kapten Kapal CMA CGM Titus Bozianu Veronica (kedua kiri) saat penyambutan kapal petikemas CMA CGM Titus di JICT Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Minggu (9/4/2017). Kehadiran Kapal Kapal CMA-CGM Titus berbobot 95.367 ton, berkapasitas 8.469 TEUS, panjang 335 meter dengan estimasi "draft" sekitar -14 mLWS dan merupakan kapal petikemas terbesar yang pernah sandar di pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, dan diharapkan dapat memicu hadirnya kapal-kapal besar lainnya, sehingga pelabuhan itu dapat menjadi pelabuhan "transshipment" besar di kawasan Asia. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)







Tol Akses Tanjung Priok RampungMenteri PUPR Basuki Hadimuljono bersepeda di Jalan Tol Akses Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Minggu (9/4/2017). Jalan tol sepanjang 11,4 km yang dibangun dengan biaya pinjaman pemerintah Jepang sebesar Rp4,036 miliar yang terdiri dari lima seksi itu kini sudah rampung dan segera dapat digunakan. (ANTARA /Muhammad Adimaja)










Tol Akses Tanjung Priok RampungPesepeda melintas di Jalan Tol Akses Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Minggu (9/4/2017). Jalan tol sepanjang 11,4 km yang dibangun dengan biaya pinjaman pemerintah Jepang sebesar Rp4,036 miliar yang terdiri dari lima seksi itu kini sudah rampung dan segera dapat digunakan. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)









Tol Akses Tanjung Priok RampungPengendara sepeda motor melintas di Jalan Tol Akses Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Minggu (9/4/2017). Jalan tol sepanjang 11,4 km yang dibangun dengan biaya pinjaman pemerintah Jepang sebesar Rp4,036 miliar yang terdiri dari lima seksi itu kini sudah rampung dan segera dapat digunakan.(ANTARA /Muhammad Adimaja)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*US Construction Firm Turner to Strengthen Presence in Indonesia, Bullish on Local Market*


*Jakarta.* United States-based construction services company Turner aims to strengthen its presence in Indonesia to tap opportunities presented by the country's construction sector.

Turner entered Indonesia in 2012 and it is currently managing three projects, including Sequis Tower, a new office development in the Jakarta central business district, developed by Farpoint, a property developer that is part of Gunung Sewu Group, and an upcoming mixed-use building called The Hundred in Kuningan, South Jakarta.

The company considers Indonesia an attractive market. Under the current local government, development projects have increased in Jakarta, while there have been positive developments in the country's property market in recent years.

With the country's growing population, the government is willing to spend high on infrastructure, as demand for construction and buildings is also growing. The construction services industry is likely to keep progressing with support from local developers and international organizations.

"With such positive market potential, Turner is fully committed to a continuing and growing presence in Indonesia. Through bringing our international practices to the local market, we are well-positioned to enhance the safety and quality of which projects in Indonesia get completed. We will continue to explore opportunities for expansion in Indonesia, with a persistent focus on hiring the 'best and brightest' local talent, which is essential to ensure a sustainable and positive future for us here," Turner International business development director Matthew Makes said in a statement on Monday (10/04).

Turner is also committed to managing projects that have demonstrated the company's practices, such as those involving sustainable construction, where many of its offices and job sites have either achieved or are pursuing a platinum rating – the highest available – from the US Green Building Council's (USGBC) Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) program, which is a global program used by third-party technical reviewers to measure green building excellence.

The USGBC is a nonprofit organization that promotes sustainable building design, construction, and operations globally.

"At Turner, when we talk about our commitment to sustainability, we are talking about delivering ever-greener buildings for our clients and reducing the environmental impact of construction activity throughout the supply chain. We emphasize ongoing education and a culture of learning for all Turner staff and seek to continuously improve all facets of our organization, including corporate governance and reporting of environmental metrics," Turner Indonesia chief representative officer Gary Wu said in a statement.

"We are excited and proud to collaborate with local designers and contractors to provide the best international construction practices with local talent. In every project, we try to adapt to and understand the local culture. We set the customized management system and procedures through an online project management system, where everybody who involved in the development will have the same platform for collaboration," Gary added.

Turner was founded in New York, and operates in nearly 60 countries since it embarked on international operations in 1965. With over 1,500 staff employed across its regions, the company currently manages projects for worldwide clients valued at over $40 billion.

Turner's business covers Southeast Asia, Europe, the Indian subcontinent, Latin America and the Middle East. The company's market segments include residential, hospitality, commercial or mixed-use, retail, and aviation projects.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/us-...resence-in-indonesia-bullish-on-local-market/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Rp81 trillion worth of foreign capital flow into Indonesia: BI*
1 hour ago | 261 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Bank Indonesia has said Rp81 trillion worth of foreign capital had flowed into Indonesian financial market until the second week of this year or a 35 percent increase from Rp60 trillion in the same period last year. 

Agus Martowardojo, the central bank governor, said the "strong inflows" of foreign capital indicated strong confidence of foreign investors in the countrys economic stability and fundamental.

"Whereas, when the election of the US new president, the global market was hit by big turbulence and many currencies lost their value," Agus said here on Thursday. 

The strong inflows of foreign capital contributed to the stability of rupiah facing foreign currencies, he added. 

He said the pressure of global economic slowdown has not receded significantly until early April this year, but the rupiah value has increased one percent year to date.

"In 2013, when the economic condition had not improved, the rupiah value sank as deep as 21 percent," he recalled. 

According to benchmark exchange rate of Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate (JISDOR), the rupiah value gained to the level of Rp12,600-Rp12,900 per US$ dollar in the second week of April this year after relatively stable at around Rp13,300 per dollar in March. 

The countrys economic fundamental improved as indicated by inflation kept under control until March , 2017 at 3.61 per cent (year on year), and foreign exchange reserves rising to US$121 billion. 

"However, we have to remain on guard against vulnerable global economy that could negatively affect the domestic economic indicators," he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...rth-of-foreign-capital-flow-into-indonesia-bi


----------



## Nike

Indonesia's Import Growth Down, Export Growth Up in March

*Jakarta.* Indonesia's import growth slowed in March, while export growth accelerated slightly, a Reuters poll showed.

The median forecast from 11 analysts showed imports from Indonesia were up 8.7 percent in March from a year earlier, slower than a growth of 10.6 percent in February.

The analysts' median forecast for March's export growth used to be 12 percent, higher than 11 percent in February.

Resource-dependent Indonesia saw exports contract on a yearly basis every month from October 2014 through July 2016. Export growth has recovered since, in line with rising prices for its main commodities.

On Tuesday, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said she expects this year's economic growth to exceed the government's 5.1 percent target on the back of stronger export and import growth.

The poll sees Indonesia's trade surplus narrowing slightly in March to $1.20 billion, from February's $1.31 billion surplus.

Full trade data are due at 04:00 GMT on Monday (17/04).

_Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Sri Mulyani: GE Ready to Invest in Indonesia







> *TEMPO.CO, Jakarta- The Finance Ministry said that US-based energy company General Electric (GE) is ready to construct a factory in Indonesia. Negotiations on the project and its following investments are currently ongoing between GE and the Indonesian government.
> 
> "I've met with GE CEO [Jeff Immlet] who personally come to Indonesia. I heard questions from GE about their interests and possible obstacles in investing in Indonesia," said Finance Minister Sri Mulyani on Thursday, April 13, 2017.*


*

source : tempo 

Indonesia, United States Collaborate in Tourism Waste Management




TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Indonesia plans to collaborate with the United States to tackle waste management issues, especially wastes located in tourism development zones.

"Waste has been the biggest challenge for Indonesia's tourism development. Especially considering that next year Indonesia will host two major agendas, the Asian Games and the Annual Meeting of the IMF and the World Bank," Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said on Tuesday, April 11, 2017.

Later on, the partnership will be focused on 10 Bali Baru tourism destinations, in hopes of equally overcoming the problem of wastes. Currently, the World Bank has ratified a partnership related to tourism development of three Bali Baru destinations which include Toba Lake in North Sumatera, Mandalika (West Nusa Tenggara), and Borobudur (Central Java).

Click to expand...


Source : tempo*

Adi Soemarmo International Airport's Train Project finally ground breaking by our President Saturday, 8th April 2017.
This train will connect the airport to the city. The track itself are 10 kms long.
This airport will be the 4th airport in Indonesia that has direct access with train track after, Kuala Namu International Airport at North Sumatera, Minangkabau International Airport at West Sumatera and Soekarno-Hatta International Airport at Jakarta.
















BOYOLALI, NETRALNEWS.COM - The President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo performs a groundbreaking for a 13.5-kilometer railway line that connects Adi Soemarmo Airport, Boyolali and Solo City Station.

"Almost [in] all developed countries once getting off the plane, entering the airport terminal, down the lift there has been train to go anywhere. Connections among these modes will streamline, provide services to the community, users are given the option to take a taxi, bus, train, LRT [light rapid transportation] are available. The option should be provided by the state to be efficient in order to have a competitive edge," said the President at Adi Soemarmo Airport, Boyolali, Saturday (04/08/2017).

Construction of the airport railway requires an area of 42.1 hectares and across three regions, namely Solo, Karanganyar, and Boyolali.

"Starting from Adi Soemarmo Airport. Earlier, the Minister of Transportation said the airport [Adi Soemarmo] would be great, of an area of 13 thousand to 26 thousand. I'll give two years before 2018 it must have been completed," added the President.

source : http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/b...breaks.ground.of.adi.soemarmo.airport.railway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Asian Nations Swimming in Debt at Risk From Fed Rate Hikes

_Indonesia have avoided the accelerating pace of leverage elsewhere, partly because of relatively less developed banking industries that make it harder for households to borrow. Indonesia also has strict fiscal rules in place, a legacy from past crises, that cap the annual budget deficit at 3 percent of GDP and total government debt at 60 percent of GDP._












According to a recent Standard Chartered Plc report looking at the evolution of Asian leverage between June 2008 and June last year, _Malaysia’s overall debt load rose to 240 percent of GDP, up from 173 percent of GDP._ This is one of the largest increases of any country in Asia during the eight-year period.

_Readmore: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...aise-risks-for-asian-nations-swimming-in-debt_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Reminder, forum rules prohibit personal attack (on PDF members), national attack (on general public of a nation or ethnicity). This is Indonesian Economy Forum, special reminder to non-Indonesian posters to stay on topic, don't derail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bungaterakhir said:


> *Indonesia`s forex reserves up to $121.8 billion*
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias foreign exchange reserves rose US$1.9 billion to US$121.8 billion as of March 2017 due in part to the issuance of US dollar-denominated sharia compliant global bonds (sukuk) early this year.
> 
> "Foreign exchange reserves at the end of February 2017 stood at US$119.9 billion," Deputy Senior Governor of Bank Indonesia (BI) Mirza Adityaswara said here on Friday.
> 
> The government earned US$3 billion or Rp40 trillion from the issuance of global sukuk at the end of March 2017, he said.
> 
> source : antaranews


I just check Bank Indonesia again, it's a steady increase from $110.93059 billion (excluding other reserves assets like gold, SDR, RPF) at end 2016, good news!






http://www.bi.go.id/en/iru/economic-data/external-sector/Contents/Default.aspx#

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Bungaterakhir said:


> This airport will be the 4th airport in Indonesia that has direct access with train track after, Kuala Namu International Airport at North Sumatera, Minangkabau International Airport at West Sumatera and Soekarno-Hatta International Airport at Jakarta.
> http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/b...breaks.ground.of.adi.soemarmo.airport.railway



The first airport with direct access to railroad is Adisutjipto Airport, far before the Kuala Namu Airport.

http://jejakkay.blogspot.com/2008/11/adi-sucipto-bandara-pertama-terkoneksi.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia needs to do more to attract foreign investment: Jokowi*
Sabtu, 15 April 2017 23:25 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said Indonesia needs to do more, and provide greater facilities to attract foreign investors to the country. 

The president cited investment which he described as insignificant in amount by Saudi Arabia in Indonesia compared with in other countries. 

He pointed to Saudi investment of nearly Rp870 trillion in China almost ten times the investment of Rp89 trillion pledged by King Salman bin Abdulaziz al Saud when the Saudi king visited Indonesia recently. 

"That, however, should prompt us to make introspection and correction , why we could not attract larger investment. It could be an input for Indonesia to make large success by improving business facility and legal certainty. 

"Indonesia with abundant natural resources should be able to attract foreign investors more than many other countries," Jokowi said after officially commissioning a new Mosque Hasyim Ashari here on Saturday. 

He said many foreign leaders have been surprised to learn the countrys abundant natural wealth and social cultures.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110...-do-more-to-attract-foreign-investment-jokowi


----------



## kaka404

*YouTube Users in Indonesia Drawn to Education Over Entertainment*
*More users subscribe to tutorials than any other type of channel*
April 17, 2017
YouTube users in Indonesia are gravitating to the educational over entertainment. In a February 2017 survey, research firm JakPat found that tutorial channels were the most popular type of channel among YouTube users in the country, more than those run by YouTube personalities, entertainment studios or celebrities.
*
JakPat found that 54.0% of respondents who subscribed to any YouTube channel signed up for tutorial-focused content. In comparison, just over half (50.3%) subscribed to personal or YouTube artist channels, while 35.0% subscribed to channels produced by entertainment studios, TV shows or production houses.*





*YouTube users in Indonesia appear to be relying on the platform to realize one of the long-heralded promises of the internet—increased access to information.* There’s already sizable audiences for that type of content. eMarketer estimates that 75.9 million people in the country will watch digital video regularly this year, up 13.9% from 2016.

JakPat also found that, while only 14% of respondents uploaded their own content to YouTube, tutorials were the most common type of video shared. In fact, 43.4% of uploaders had shared a tutorial video, more than the 41.1% who had uploaded a review or snippets of daily life (37.3%).

YouTube viewing is already a well-entrenched habit among internet users in Indonesia. According to September 2016 data from Kantar TNS, 89% of web users in the country use the platform.

One of YouTube’s main advantages over other video-on-demand (VOD) platforms is that it’s free. Data released by Digital TV Research last October indicates that just 200,000 people in the country had signed up for a subscription VOD service. That’s a tiny sliver of Indonesia’s total population, which was projected to hit 260.6 million in 2016, according to United Nations data.

_—Rahul Chadha_
https://www.emarketer.com/Article/YouTube-Users-Indonesia-Drawn-Education-Over-Entertainment/1015676
what have you been watching....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

kaka404 said:


> *YouTube Users in Indonesia Drawn to Education Over Entertainment*
> *More users subscribe to tutorials than any other type of channel*
> April 17, 2017
> YouTube users in Indonesia are gravitating to the educational over entertainment. In a February 2017 survey, research firm JakPat found that tutorial channels were the most popular type of channel among YouTube users in the country, more than those run by YouTube personalities, entertainment studios or celebrities.
> *
> JakPat found that 54.0% of respondents who subscribed to any YouTube channel signed up for tutorial-focused content. In comparison, just over half (50.3%) subscribed to personal or YouTube artist channels, while 35.0% subscribed to channels produced by entertainment studios, TV shows or production houses.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YouTube users in Indonesia appear to be relying on the platform to realize one of the long-heralded promises of the internet—increased access to information.* There’s already sizable audiences for that type of content. eMarketer estimates that 75.9 million people in the country will watch digital video regularly this year, up 13.9% from 2016.
> 
> JakPat also found that, while only 14% of respondents uploaded their own content to YouTube, tutorials were the most common type of video shared. In fact, 43.4% of uploaders had shared a tutorial video, more than the 41.1% who had uploaded a review or snippets of daily life (37.3%).
> 
> YouTube viewing is already a well-entrenched habit among internet users in Indonesia. According to September 2016 data from Kantar TNS, 89% of web users in the country use the platform.
> 
> One of YouTube’s main advantages over other video-on-demand (VOD) platforms is that it’s free. Data released by Digital TV Research last October indicates that just 200,000 people in the country had signed up for a subscription VOD service. That’s a tiny sliver of Indonesia’s total population, which was projected to hit 260.6 million in 2016, according to United Nations data.
> 
> _—Rahul Chadha_
> https://www.emarketer.com/Article/YouTube-Users-Indonesia-Drawn-Education-Over-Entertainment/1015676
> what have you been watching....



as long as is not tutorial on how to making EOD and VBIED is good


----------



## Nike

*State companies perform better: Minister*
Selasa, 18 April 2017 12:52 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State Enterprises (BUMN) Minister Rini Soemarno said here on Tuesday state companies have performed better than they did three years earlier. 

"My thanks to all employees of the BUMN Ministry. After my time here for 2.5 years , we are much better than it was three years ago," Rini said addressing the 19th anniversary ceremony of the ministry here on Tuesday. 

In the past the BUMN Ministry worked only like a post office doing paper works issuing license for state companies, she said.

"Now the Ministry functions more effectively like a corporation, a supervisor and a regulator representing the government," she said. 

She said she was proud for having succeeded in putting state companies under a ministry from earlier operating separately under various ministries. 

The minister reminded state companies of the importance of transforming into a digital world their working system to keep pace with the modernity. 

"All officials and employees of state companies have to be ready for digital world," she was quoted as saying earlier.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110489/state-companies-perform-better-minister


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Congrats for the new Jakarta governor










_Unofficial real count by Mata Rakyat_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Congrats for new Jakarta governor.



well see, what's jakarta gonna be in five year ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*State firm PT BBI books profit after 13 years of losses*






Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Pasuruan, East Java | Tue, April 18, 2017 | 06:20 pm



Workers process hoe heads at state- owned industrial tools producer and contractor PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) in Pasuruan, East Java, on Apr. 18. PT BBI started producing hoe heads again after halting hoe production in 2004 as it focused on making oil and gas industrial equipment. (JP/Stefani Ribka)
State-owned industrial tools producer and contractor PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) booked a profit in 2016 after experiencing losses since 1993, its president director, Rahman Sadikin, said on Tuesday.

“Last year, we booked a profit as we managed to cut unnecessary costs and were more selective by only taking low or zero risk projects,” he said during a media visit to the factory in Pasuruan, East Java on Tuesday.

In 2016, the firm reaped Rp 3 billion (US$226,415) in net profit from Rp 180 billion sales, 60 percent of which came from engineering construction procurement (EPC), around 35 percent from industrial tools sales and about 5 percent from selling agriculture and gardening tools.

PT BBI aims to maintain its profits from now on, pinning hope on government’s policy to use more local content in infrastructure projects, ranging from power plants to agriculture tools.

It has secured a long term service agreement (LTSA) from PT Pembangkit Jawa Bali, a subsidiary of state electricity operator PLN, to maintain 33 power plants across the country as well as 100,000 pieces of hoe heads ordered by state trading firms PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia (PPI) and PT Sarinah last February.

It has also been supplying boilers, tanks for oil, gas and crude palm oil firms in the country and exporting agriculture tools to Timor Leste.

BBI aims to reap Rp 6 billion net profit and Rp 275 billion revenue this year. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...bi-books-profit-after-13-years-of-losses.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

*Positive Outlook for Indonesia as Economic Growth Projected to Increase in 2017*
Posted On 29 Mar 2017
By : Leo Jegho


*While Indonesia’s economic growth was set at 5.1 percent for this year, improving economic outlook would mean that growth could go as high as 5.3 percent.*





_The Indonesian capital city of Jakarta. (Photo source: Pixabay/Fuzz)_

*Jakarta, GIVnews.com – *The government is considering to revise a number of its economic assumptions for the 2017 State Budget (APBN) due to rising world oil prices and strengthening of the rupiah exchange rate.

The 2017 APBN set the price of Indonesian Crude Price (ICP) at US$45 per barrel while current world oil prices average above US$50 per barrel. Those prices have been in an uptrend since early this year, Finance Ministry Director General for State Budget Askolani told _Kontan.co.id_ last Saturday.

Meanwhile, the 2017 APBN assumed the rupiah to stand at 13,300 per US dollar, which has relatively been stable since early this year. But, its year-to-date level is slightly above Rp13,300 and is showing signs of strengthening, according to Suahasil Nazara, chief of the Ministry of Finance Fiscal Policy Agency (BKF).

The website said that another reason behind the planned economic assumption revision was oil lifting. Indonesia’s oil lifting is currently showing its signs of rising from the 815,000 barrels per day (bpd) as stated in the 2017 State Budget, the newspaper quoted Askolani as saying. Rising inflation also added to those factors.

While Indonesia’s economic growth was set at 5.1 percent for this year, improving economic outlook would mean that growth could go as high as 5.3 percent. The prediction is aligned with that of several institutions including the World Bank and Bloomberg Consensus Forecast, which predicted that the economy would grow by 5.3 percent this year. Furthermore, Fitch predicted that Indonesia will achieve 5.3 percent economic growth in 2017, as reported by _Antaranews.com_.

Indonesia’s economy grew 5.02 percent in 2016, up from 4.8 percent in the previous year. In 2016, economic growth target was initially 5.3 percent and was later revised downward to 5.1 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Congrats for new Jakarta governor
> 
> View attachment 391516
> 
> Unofficial real count by Mata Rakyat


proficiat to the jakartans, and let Anies - Sandi work for you all now.
Support them to full fill their promisse so they can do their best for your city and the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*BKPM cooperates with Chinese insurance firm to boost investment*
Selasa, 18 April 2017 20:41 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has worked in cooperation with China Export and Credit Insurance Corporation (Sinosure) to increase Chinese investment in Indonesia.

The cooperation to promote direct investment was signed by BKPM deputy of investment controlling and implementation Azhar Lubis and Sinosure Vice President Zha Weimin here on Tuesday.

Sinosure is a Chinese state-owned insurance company that provides insurance and loans for trade and direct investment.

"Under the agreement, BKPM and Sinosure will cooperate to provide information and hold a direct meeting with clients who are keen to invest in Indonesia. Thus, BKPM can get potential investors with financial support," Azhar stated.

The cooperation with the largest Chinese financial institution would become a strategic move to promote investment in Indonesia.

It would also help investors to materialize their investment and trade in the country, he added.

Azhar admitted that many Chinese investors have faced financial obstacles.

"Many investors could not get financial support. We will help in connecting them with Sinosure," he assured.

Meanwhile, Zha Weimin asserted that the agreement is expected to eliminate hindrance in Chinese investment funding to Indonesia.

"We understand the importance of this cooperation. We are ready to share information and hold business meeting with BKPM," Zha remarked.

A data of BKPM showed that Chinese investment in Indonesia during the past five years has ranked seventh largest with a total investment of US$4.53 billion.

In 2016, the investment jumped almost thrice higher to $2.6 billion from $628 million of investment in 2015.

The government would boost foreign investment to Indonesia and target a total investment of $51 billion (Rp680 trillion) in 2017 and $65 billion (Rp865 trillion) in 2018.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110...th-chinese-insurance-firm-to-boost-investment


----------



## pr1v4t33r

VP Pence meets Indonesian president on Asia tour
_Presiden Joko Widodo menyambut kedatangan Wakil Presiden Amerika Serikat (AS) Michael Richard Pence di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, Kamis (20/4/2017). Keduanya kemudian melakukan pertemuan di beranda Istana Merdeka.














_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Local Manufacturers Stand to Gain as Plants Leave China

Jakarta.* Relocating manufacturers from China will quicken that sector's growth in Indonesia until 2021, providing ample investment opportunities in the country's numerous industrial complexes, according to a report by real estate consultant Jones Lang LaSalle, or JLL, released on Thursday (20/04).

The study, titled "A Revival of Southeast Asian Manufacturing Hubs," said low-cost, export-oriented foreign manufacturers are facing the new reality of rising labor and land costs at a time when China is trying to refocus its economy towards higher domestic consumption rates, increased services and larger exports.

Typical manufacturing wages are now $3.90 per hour in China, compared to around $1-1.40 per hour in Indonesia and Vietnam, the report said.

"Our top picks for investing in industrial real estate are in Indonesia and Vietnam," said Regina Lim, head of Southeast Asia capital markets research at JLL.

"Indonesia's manufacturing sector is expected to grow 6-7 percent annually until 2021 – up from 5 percent in 2016 – thanks to a stabilizing currency and changes to economic policy. Meanwhile, Vietnam's edge is in its young and skilled workforce, relatively low cost base and stable political climate."

Indonesia recently implemented policies to encourage foreign participation in the country's industrial sector by providing tax incentives and relaxing restrictions in its negative investment list.

The JLL report also noted that Indonesia is looking forward to strong levels of domestic consumption as the country's middle-income population is expected to increase to 80 million by 2020 – providing wider markets for manufacturing goods.

However, there are still few listed industrial property developers in the country – the largest of which include Bekasi Fajar Industrial Estate, Kawasan Industri Jababeka, Lippo Cikarang, Puradelta Lestari, Surya Semesta Internusa and Intiland Development.

The sector grew 11.6 percent so far this year – according to Jakarta Globe's calculations – outperforming Jakarta Composite Index's total 6 percent increase.

This year, Indonesia will welcome new investments from at least eight footwear companies that plan to relocate production bases to the country from China and South Korea, said Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono, the Industry Ministry's director general for chemicals, textile and miscellaneous industries.

Those companies will invest nearly Rp 7.6 trillion ($570 million) in Indonesia this year, much higher than last year's Rp 1.9 trillion investments in the footwear and leather products industry.

The government initially set a target of Rp 2 trillion investments in the sector this year.

JLL warned, however, that Indonesia and its Southeast Asian counterparts need to implement lasting reforms to sustain long-term manufacturing growth.

"The ability of Southeast Asia to move up the value chain will depend on the extent to which China's costs increase. It will also hinge on the growth of domestic consumption in these markets, the quality of education provided, the availability of infrastructure and the ease of doing business," Lim said.


http://jakartaglobe.id/news/local-manufacturers-stand-gain-plants-leave-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Kadin to discuss investment, trade with US VP*
14 hours ago | 350 Views





Rosan Perkasa Roeslani. (ANTARA/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) will meet the US delegation led by Vice President Michael Richard Pence here on Friday to discuss investment and trade potentials in the two countries.

"We will meet with him (Pence) tomorrow. We will discuss trade and investment issues," Kadin Chief Rosan Perkasa Roeslani said here on Thursday (April 20).

At the meeting, Kadin will raise the question of how to increase Indonesias exports to the US and vice versa, he stated.

"When I spoke to the (US) embassy, they did not ask us to reduce our trade or exports to the US. They want to increase exports to Indonesia. Therefore, the exports will not be reduced but will be increased," he noted.

He remarked that he will also check the Indonesian commodities which are in demand in the US at the meeting. Basically, the US needs goods and services from other countries.

Meanwhile, Pence expressed his belief that both countries will be able to scrap trade barriers, he said in a joint press briefing with President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) at the Merdeka Palace here.

He also expected the US to cooperate with Indonesia to make progress in the economic field, in particular.

He also expressed gratitude to the Indonesian government for its openness to start talks with the US team in the next few weeks. ***3***

(S012/INE)

Reported by Afut Syafril 

EDITED BY INE/H-YH

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110557/kadin-to-discuss-investment-trade-with-us-vp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BRI posts net profit of Rp6.47 trillion in first quarter*
16 hours ago | 348 Views




Direktur Utama PT Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) Suprajarto. (bri.co.id)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State lender Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) posted a net profit of Rp6.47 trillion in the first quarter of 2017, an increase by 5.5 percent compared to Rp6.1 trillion in the same period last year.

"The hike was fueled by the distribution of credits, which grew above the average industrial growth as well as by a rise in fee-based income," BRI President Director Suprajarto stated at a press briefing on the banks first-quarter financial performance here on Thursday (April 20).

The bank distributed Rp653.1 trillion in credits as of late March 2017, an increase by 16.4 percent from Rp561.1 trillion as of late March 2016.

BRI earned a fee-based income of Rp2.5 trillion in the first quarter of 2017, a 29.3 percent increase compared to the same period last year when it was recorded at Rp2 trillion.

_(Reported by Calvin Basuki/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110559/bri-posts-net-profit-of-rp647-trillion-in-first-quarter

*Kalla, Pence discuss energy cooperation*
15 hours ago | 415 Views




Indonesian VP M. Jusuf Kalla (right) with United States VP Michael R. Pence in Jakarta, Thursday (April 20, 2017). (ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla and US Vice President Michael Richard Pence discussed energy cooperation at the Vice Presidential Office in Jakarta on Thursday.

"The discussion of the energy sector in a more macro-scope is expected to improve the Indonesian economy," Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Minister Ignatius Jonan said in a press statement.

Jonan, who accompanied Vice President Kalla in the bilateral meeting added that his side will optimize the role of US Power Working Group for Indonesia, which was formed on September 25, 2015.

"I will continue to work together through this established business group, especially as we also have a target of electrification ratio up to 99 percent in 2019 and 100 percent in 2020," he said.

US Power Working Group for Indonesia consists of 42 companies and 11 agencies of the US Government.

The business group was formed to support the 35,000 MW program launched by the government.

In addition to the electricity, continued Jonan, the United States also wants to explore cooperation in the field of renewable energy (EBT).

"both countries have established cooperation in the EBT subsector through the utilization of appropriate technology to convert waste into electrical energy. Hopefully it will be intertwined with other cooperation in the same EBT sector," he said.

Meanwhile, Pence said his visit this time would enhance the strategic partnership between the two countries.

"We want to prioritize Indonesia as a business partner in the energy sector," he said as quoted in the same press statement.

Earlier, Kall asaid he had discussed with his counterpart various areas of strategic cooperation, particularly in the economic and political fields.

"Our talks with Mike Pence were centered around two issues. One of them is Indonesias economic relations with the US. Of course, we should first understand what they refer to as American first. They are thinking of how to enhance trade and investment relations with other countries, including Indonesia," Kalla noted at the Vice Presidential Palace.

Kalla said the Indonesian government is keen to witness the bilateral economic cooperation scheme that the US will develop through a comprehensive strategic partnership. Hence, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita will depart for the US in May 2017.

"They (the US) want to develop relations on a bilateral basis rather than a multilateral basis, such as the TPP (Trans-Pacific Partnership) trade deal. Indonesia is not part of the TPP. Hence, we will soon negotiate on forging a strategic partnership with the US, particularly in the economic field," he stated.

The US, which initiated the TPP in 2013, has decided to drop its membership in February 2017 shortly after President Donald Trump came to power.

Regarding the focus of political cooperation, Kalla said the US, as the worlds largest democratic country, and Indonesia, as the worlds third-largest democratic nation, are seeking stable global security and peace.

"Of course, we think together of ways (to maintain) peace in many countries. Indonesia is ready to play its role (in this respect) because the country, as an ASEAN member state, does not have a say and is not part of a bloc with other countries," he explained.

Indonesia is also ready to enhance cooperation with the US in the field of counterterrorism by exchanging intelligence information and holding joint security exercises, he stated.

Pence arrived here on Wednesday night for a two-day visit. After holding bilateral talks with Kalla on Thursday, Pence visited the Istiqlal Mosque and held a dialog with figures of different faiths.

The US Vice President Pence arrived at Halim Perdana Kusuma Airport, Jakarta, Wednesday night (April 19). He was picked by ESDM Minister Ignatius Jonan and Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, who was assigned by President Joko Widodo (Jokowi).
(Uu.A014/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110562/kalla-pence-discuss-energy-cooperation
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Friday, 21 April, 2017 | 15:52 WIB
PT INKA Expands in Africa
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Madiun* - State-owned train maker PT INKA will expand its activities to Africa.

PT INKA financial and human capital director Muhamad Nur Sodiq said that the company’s commercial director late this month will be visiting Ethiopia, Zambia, Mozambique, and South Africa to promote its products.

“Hopefully, they will give a positive response,” he said in Madiun on Friday, April 21.

He noted that ASEAN member states have already used INKA products and the company is participating in a tender for diesel-electric locomotive procurement in Sri Lanka.

“We are entering the South Asian market and starting to enter Africa,” Sodiq said.

Aside from export market, he explained, the company is also improving its domestic market services, which include the launch of airport train and light rail transit (LRT) projects, as well as the production of train components and other transportation modes like articulated buses.

INKA is currently working on the Soekarno-Hatta Airport train project and collaborating with state-owned railway company PT KAI to rejuvenate its carriages.

In view of, INKA is targeting Rp2.6 trillion in sales for 2017, higher than last year at Rp1.6 trillion, which was exceeded after the company netted Rp1.8 trillion in sales.

*ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Gov't Makes Progress on Japan-Backed Patimban Port Project

Jakarta*. The government has issued confirmation letters for location and environmental permits for the new Patimban Port in Subang, West Java, paving way for securing a crucial loan from Japan to fund the project.

"We have completed all the requirements for an environmental permit, the spatial plan for the project and confirmed the location. From our side, there should be nothing to hold back us from securing the loan," Tonny Budiono, the director general of sea transport at the Ministry of Transportation, said on Tuesday (18/04).

Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) is expected provide an $1.7 billion loan to finance the new port.

Patimban will help ease traffic at Tanjung Priok Port, which currently handles more than two thirds of Indonesia's international trade.

Tonny said the transport ministry signed the confirmation letter last Thursday, earmarking five villages with a total area of 372 hectares to be converted into the new port. The environmental permit was already issued in February, he said.

Under a 2015 presidential regulation about land acquisition for public interest, land owners in project areas cannot sell their land to any other party except the government at the market price after the government issued the confirmation letter.

The government has set aside Rp 500 billion ($38 million) to acquire the land, a process which should have been started by the Central Java land agency this week, Tonny said.

He said development will begin right after the signing of the funding agreement in June or July, slightly delayed from the previous deal-signing plan in May.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/govt-makes-progress-japan-backed-patimban-port-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

@madokafc I can't find any tourism thread on Indonesia so I would ask you here . Am currently based in Malaysia and looking for a holiday in Indonesia for 4-5 days . My friends are opting for Bali but am trying to persuade them to somewhere near the Malaysian peninsula for lesser Air Costs . Do you have any nice beach resorts in mind that are closer to Malaysia than Bali ? I will be applying for a visa from the Indonesian embassy in Kuala lumpur (which approves visa in a day for Pakistani passports ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

Khan_21 said:


> @madokafc I can't find any tourism thread on Indonesia so I would ask you here . Am currently based in Malaysia and looking for a holiday in Indonesia for 4-5 days . My friends are opting for Bali but am trying to persuade them to somewhere near the Malaysian peninsula for lesser Air Costs . Do you have any nice beach resorts in mind that are closer to Malaysia than Bali ? I will be applying for a visa from the Indonesian embassy in Kuala lumpur (which approves visa in a day for Pakistani passports ) .


there're a lot of places in sumatra island for having a holiday near the ocean.. for example: belitong is nice. but you might need to take several flight to get there from KL.
so i would like to suggest Padang.... or anywhere else in West Sumatra. but if it must be a beach resort then Padang... there're some beach resorts there. and some island resort too... plus there's a direct KL-Padang flight.
google keywords: west sumatra beach resort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

Khan_21 said:


> @madokafc I can't find any tourism thread on Indonesia so I would ask you here . Am currently based in Malaysia and looking for a holiday in Indonesia for 4-5 days . My friends are opting for Bali but am trying to persuade them to somewhere near the Malaysian peninsula for lesser Air Costs . Do you have any nice beach resorts in mind that are closer to Malaysia than Bali ? I will be applying for a visa from the Indonesian embassy in Kuala lumpur (which approves visa in a day for Pakistani passports ) .







*Anambas Islands













Natuna Islands









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robin Wong

@Khan_21 Go to Riau islands bro.. You can reach the islands from Singapore or Malaysia (Johor Bahru) by Ferries.

*2017: Best of Riau Islands Province Tourism - TripAdvisor*
https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Tourism-g297716-Riau_Islands_Province-Vacations.html
https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Tourism-g297716-Riau_Islands_Province-Vacations.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Khan_21 said:


> @madokafc I can't find any tourism thread on Indonesia so I would ask you here . Am currently based in Malaysia and looking for a holiday in Indonesia for 4-5 days . My friends are opting for Bali but am trying to persuade them to somewhere near the Malaysian peninsula for lesser Air Costs . Do you have any nice beach resorts in mind that are closer to Malaysia than Bali ? I will be applying for a visa from the Indonesian embassy in Kuala lumpur (which approves visa in a day for Pakistani passports ) .



You are alone or with your family? if you are alone, try to visit Batam and Bintan Islands. You can get there through Hang Nadim International Airport. Air Asia, Lion Air, Jet star and Citilink offering many direct flight from KL to Hang nadim and all of them is very affordable. 



In Batam the nightlife is quite active 24 hours (Batam is an industrial city, kind of Singapore satelite city, but everything is cheaper there) Batam itself had many beach spots and then you can try to get to Bintan by ferry and find yourself surrounded by good and beauty beach and lagoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Khan_21 said:


> @madokafc I can't find any tourism thread on Indonesia so I would ask you here . Am currently based in Malaysia and looking for a holiday in Indonesia for 4-5 days . My friends are opting for Bali but am trying to persuade them to somewhere near the Malaysian peninsula for lesser Air Costs . Do you have any nice beach resorts in mind that are closer to Malaysia than Bali ? I will be applying for a visa from the Indonesian embassy in Kuala lumpur (which approves visa in a day for Pakistani passports ) .



somewhere near malaysia, well which part of malaysia you stay ? if you stay in KL you can go to Bintan Island, if you life in Sarawak, you can visit West Kalimantan. but my advice, you should go to Bintan since it more close to malaysia or even more close to singapore. 

come and stay in Canopi resort, @Bintan Treasure Bay ! Asia 2nd largest Pool 

special offer for every sunday IDR 299.000 for adult.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*$10 bln investment agreements signed during U.S. VP`s visit*
Sabtu, 22 April 2017 06:39 WIB - 0 Views





Vice President of the United States Michael R. Pence gave a speech in Business Leaders and Commercial Deal Signing, Jakarta, Friday (April 21, 2017). (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean/P003)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The U.S. and Indonesian business sectors agreed on investment proposals worth more than US$10 billion during U.S. Vice President Michael Pences visit to Indonesia on April 20 and 21.

"This agreement reflects how great the American companies interest in investing in Indonesia is," Pence said in his address at Hotel Shangrila here on Friday (21/4).

During the visit, the two countries signed 11 business agreements, which are mostly related to information technology and energy, including oil, gas and renewable energy.

Pence and Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla witnessed the signing of the newest Memorandums of Understanding (MoU), including those between Pertamina and Exxon Mobil for an LNG project worth US$6 billion, and those between Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) and Pacific Infra Capital for the development of electricity generator turbines worth US$2 billion in Java and Bali.

The two countries also signed nine MoUs on the development of existing projects in the presence of Indonesian Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan and U.S. Deputy Ambassador to Indonesia, Brian McFeeters.

The MoUs were signed between Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) and Applied Materials, Jababeka Infrastructure and Greenbelt Resources, PLN and Halliburton, PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Honeywell Aerospace, the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) and Lockheed Martin, and PT Indonesia Power, PT Pembangkitan Jawa Bali (PJB) and Power Phase.

Three other MoUs were signed earlier. They include those signed between the Samarinda city government in East Kalimantan and Next Gen, PLN and Ormat, and PLN and General Electric.

_(Reported by Azizah Fitriyanti/Uu.S012/KR-BSR/B003)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110577/10-bln-investment-agreements-signed-during-us-vps-visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Thank you everybody for the advise. Its my first time to Indonesia so a bit excited

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKRI

Khan_21 said:


> Thank you everybody for the advise. Its my first time to Indonesia so a bit excited


Have a great time


----------



## Nike

*Growing flight frequency of Mideast airlines to benefit Bali tourism*
Senin, 24 April 2017 20:11 WIB - 0 Views

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - The Bali branch of the Indonesian Association of Tour Operators (Asita) said increase in the flight frequency planned by major Mideast airlines - Qatar Airways and Emirates Airlines between Middle East and Bali would significantly contribute to the islands tourism growth. 

Qatar Airways said through its Instagram it would increase flights to three times between Doha to Bali starting May 7, 2017. 

"Now there will be more reasons to see the yet untouched beauty of Bali," the airline wrote in its social media account that drew more than ten thousands of comments.

Earlier this month, another major airline from that region, Emirate Airlines of the United Arab Emirates already announced plan to increase flight frequency to twice everyday from Dubai to Bali starting July 2 this year. 

The increase in the flight frequency by the two world class airlines would further draw foreign tourists to Bali, Chairman of the Bali branch of Asita Ketut Ardana said here on Monday. 

Ardana said the recent holidaying visit of Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud to Bali has added to the attraction of Bali for tourists from Middle East.

"Bali is already attractive but with the visit of the Saudi King and his large entourage made Bali more attractive for holiday makers from Middle East," he said. 

The increase in the flight frequency by the two airlines would facilitate the transport of tourists from that region to Bali, he added.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*State lender BNI to open branch office in Melbourne*





The Financial Services Authority (OJK) and the state government of Victoria, Australia, are paving the way for state-owned lender Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI) to open a branch office in Melbourne, the state’s capital city.

The plan was discussed in a business meeting attended by OJK chairman Muliaman D. Hadad and Victoria Treasurer Tim Pallas in Melbourne on Friday.

BNI treasury director Panji Irawan and Indonesia’s Consulate General in Melbourne Dewi Sawitri Wahab also attended the meeting, which is a follow up of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed by the OJK and Victoria state on March 16.

“The OJK has delivered the plan of opening a BNI’s branch office to the government of Victoria and the Australian banking authority, and now it is BNI’s task to continue the process,” Muliaman said in an official statement.

Source : jakartapost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

First Jakarta- Los Angeles Cargo route launched in Tanjung Priok





Indonesia's main shipping gateway, Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta, launched the first ever route connecting Jakarta and Los Angeles in the United States to boost its strategic standing as an international seaport.

Total loading and unloading volume in the past three weeks saw a continuous increase with an average of 2,100 twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs).

Pelindo II president director Elvyn G. Masassya said the route takes a maximum 23 days' voyage, faster than normal route times, which often exceed 30 days. *He added it would also save 10 to 20 percent in costs compared to shipping via Singapore.*

The route, served by French shipping line CMA CGM, will deploy 17 container ships at a maximum window time of 24 hours.

The arrival of this ship will hopefully encourage other lines and ships to stop at this competitive transhipment port in Asia," Elvyn said

source : thejakartapost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi inaugurates new Mitsubishi factory in Bekasi*
19 minutes ago | 76 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with the Board Mitsubishi Motors Corporation at Mitsubishi Motors Krama Yudha Indonesia (MMKI) in Cikarang, West Java, Thursday (April 25, 2017). (ANTARA News)

Cikarang (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated a new factory of PT Mitsubishi Motors Krama Yudha Indonesia in Bekasi, West Java, on Tuesday.

At the event President Jokowi was accompanied by Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto, Minister/State Secretary Pratikno, Head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board Thomas Lembong, Vice Governor of West Java Dedy Mizwar, and the chairman of PT Mitsubishi Motors Krama Yudha Indonesia.

The president inaugurated the new factory of Mitsubishi Motors by pressing a siren button.

Earlier, President Director of PT Krama Yudha Tiga Berlian Motors Hisashi Ishimaki had explained that the process of the new factorys development was on schedule without any obstacles.

"Similar to our earlier commitment, the factory will be ready for production by April 2017. Its capacity reaches 160 thousand units per year, comprising 80 thousand units of small multipurpose vehicles, 30 thousand units of Pajero Sport, and 30 thousand units of L300," Ishimaki added.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-inaugurates-new-mitsubishi-factory-in-bekasi

*Indonesia has become automotive industry investment destination*
6 minutes ago | 22 Views




Minister Airlangga Hartarto. (ANTARA/Robert)

Cikarang (ANTARA News) - The country has become the automotive investment destination, with the national production target set at some 2.5 million units in 2020, Indonesian Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto stated.

"There are three big industries -- Mitsubishi Motor Krama Yudha Indonesia (MMKI), Suzuki, and Shanghai Wuling -- in this cluster. This indicates that Indonesia is a good investment destination for the automotive industry and offers the perfect momentum to accelerate the industrys development," Hartarto noted in his report while attending the opening ceremony of MMKIs new factory in Cikarang, West Java, on Tuesday.

According to Hartarto, the national automotive production market reaches 1.1 million units, with 200 thousand being exported.

Moreover, the industry has also employed a workforce of around three million in Indonesia.

Airlangga said the automotive industry has become one of the main sectors in the current national industry policy that contributes significantly to the gross domestic product (GDP).

In 2016, the automotive industry had contributed around 10.47 percent to the overall non-petrol GDP.

The contribution is the third largest on the list after the food and beverage industry, with 32.84 percent followed by the metal, computers, electronics, optics, and appliances industry, which contributed 10.71 percent.

"This is the reason why the automotive industry will continue to be pushed forward, so it can contribute more to the national economy," Hartarto remarked.

He pointed out that an economic growth of above five percent could benefit the industry amid the sluggish global economic growth.

Meanwhile, MMKI inaugurated a new factory in the Greenland International Center, Central Cikarang, West Java.

According to Hartartos statement, MMKI, with an investment of Rp7.5 billion, has a production capacity of 160 thousand units per year and employs a workforce of three thousand people.

_(Reported by Agus Salim/L.A039*B019/Uu.Ian/KR-MBR/INE/KR-BSR/O001)_



less talk and do more, Indonesia will become the main competitor for automotive industries in the region will be head to head against India and Thailand

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> less talk and do more, Indonesia will become the main competitor for automotive industries in the region will be head to head against India and Thailand



Excellent. More competition is very much welcome. Asia can never afford to be pure captive market anymore for any industry.

In India ...Toyota Qualis imported from Indonesia back in the day (I think early 2000s era) was very good quality I remember (drove it around to visit our family relatives/properties/ancestral villages etc...where roads weren't the best back then).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Excellent. More competition is very much welcome. Asia can never afford to be pure captive market anymore for any industry.
> 
> In India ...Toyota Qualis imported from Indonesia back in the day (I think early 2000s era) was very good quality I remember (drove it around to visit our family relatives/properties/ancestral villages etc...where roads weren't the best back then).



thats called Kijang backhome






this is one of the best Kijang variant with good all around aspect. 

I dont know if Indonesia Toyota Astra Motor still exporting Kijang variants to India, as this new variant got many positive review at home and abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> thats called Kijang backhome
> 
> View attachment 393009
> 
> 
> this is one of the best Kijang variant with good all around aspect.
> 
> I dont know if Indonesia Toyota Astra Motor still exporting Kijang variants to India, as this new variant got many positive review at home and abroad
> 
> View attachment 393010



That one is called Toyota Innova (Gen 2) in India...it is assembled in Toyota India...not sure what the component supply chain is like though.

Only Toyotas imported into India now are land cruiser and camry hybrid I believe.


----------



## patu

Bungaterakhir said:


> First Jakarta- Los Angeles Cargo route launched in Tanjung Priok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's main shipping gateway, Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta, launched the first ever route connecting Jakarta and Los Angeles in the United States to boost its strategic standing as an international seaport.
> 
> Total loading and unloading volume in the past three weeks saw a continuous increase with an average of 2,100 twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs).
> 
> Pelindo II president director Elvyn G. Masassya said the route takes a maximum 23 days' voyage, faster than normal route times, which often exceed 30 days. *He added it would also save 10 to 20 percent in costs compared to shipping via Singapore.*
> 
> The route, served by French shipping line CMA CGM, will deploy 17 container ships at a maximum window time of 24 hours.
> 
> The arrival of this ship will hopefully encourage other lines and ships to stop at this competitive transhipment port in Asia," Elvyn said
> 
> source : thejakartapost


I do hope that the goverment built this kind of port at the other part of the nation in future especially in the midle east of indonesia.


----------



## Nike

*Cuba calls for Indonesian investment in paper industry*
Selasa, 25 April 2017 21:01 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Genta Tenri Mawangi





Ambassador Nirsia Castro Guevara (right) at Merdeka Palace, Jakarta. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ambassador of Cuba to Indonesia Nirsia Castro Guevara said here on Tuesday that her government welcomes Indonesian investment in supporting Cuban pulp and paper industries.

"Unlike Indonesia, Cuban paper industry has yet to be optimized. Therefore, it would be interesting if Indonesian companies could take this investment opportunity," Nirsia stated at the Embassy of Cuba to Indonesia in Jakarta.

The ambassador, earlier on Friday in a media gathering held by the embassy, noted that the bilateral relation between Indonesia and Cuba needs to be improved by implementing reciprocal measures in various sectors.

"I believe the two governments could involve in mutual action; for example, Indonesia has plenty of experience in establishing its paper mill industry, while Cuba has been advanced in developing its universal healthcare system," she noted.

The ambassador added that her government now has developed a preventive healthcare system which is very important to control many infectious diseases, including diarrhea and ebola.

" Cuba could share its knowledge on preventive healthcare system, which has been adopted in Africa to fight Ebola, regarfing the high rate of mortality because of infectious diseases such as diarrhea in Indonesia, "she reiterated.

She further added that Indonesian investors could visit Cubas International Trade Fair, which is held annually in Oct to know more about investment opportunity in the country.

"The trade fair facilitates Cuban companies to meet foreign investors from many countries, including South Korea, China, and Malaysia. During last years event, there were two participants from Indonesia," she stated.

During the event, the ambassador also promoted Cubas tourism by promoting several attractions, including salsa and ballet dance festivals, as well as introducing some of the beautiful natural landscapes and historical heritages.

"The idea is to develop multifaceted and diverse tourism not only to exhibit the natural landscape but also the heritage and healthcare system as tourist attractions," the ambassador pointed out.
(Uu.KR-GNT/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Soekarno-Hatta airport`s skytrain to arrive in May*




Tangerang, Banten (ANTARA News) - The driverless skytrain or automated people mover system for Soekarno-Hatta international airport would arrive from South Korea on May 15.

"The first train will arrive from South Korea on May 15. The delivery process started this week, and by mid-May, it will arrive in Jakarta," Director of Technical and Operational of state-owned airport operator PT Angkasa Pura II Djoko Muratmodjo said here on Tuesday.

The skytrain is built by state-owned company* PT LEN* in cooperation with Woojin from South Korea, while the infrastructure will be handled by state-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya Tbk and PT Indulexco. (*)














Source : Antaranews

*Government to ease laws on local products*




Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government will ease several regulations on local products, so they can meet the standards already set in the Technology Readiness Level, Coordinating Maritime Affairs Ministrys Deputy Ridwan Djamaluddin stated here, Wednesday.

"We will simplify some laws on product and technology applications, including on the certification procedures," he noted in Jakarta.

The problem being currently faced is that several local products have yet to penetrate the national market owing to administrative and procedural issues.

Hence, most people choose to import products rather than purchasing local goods.

"After relaxing some regulations, we hope these local products would be able to penetrate the market, and people will leave out the option of buying imported goods," he remarked.

source : antaranews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Australia, Indonesia agree to conclude IA-CEPA talks by end of year*

Ahmad F. Bayuny
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, April 27, 2017 | 09:21 am



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and his counterpart Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull speak after an event on Feb. 26, the last day of Jokowi's first state visit to Australia (Courtesy of/The Presidential Office )
The Australian and Indonesian governments have agreed to conclude the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA-CEPA) by the end of this year.

“We agree with the Indonesian government to conclude the negotiations in December. We will do everything to reach the target,” said Steven Barraclough, minister-counselor of economics, investment and infrastructure at the Australian Embassy in Jakarta, on Wednesday.

Barraclough said the talks should explore profitable businesses and mutual interests for both countries. He said, for example, that Australian companies might develop their factories in Indonesia to benefit from low production costs.

“The production cost is very high, whereas Indonesia’s production costs are low. Therefore, we can make an agreement to produce Australians goods and sell them to a third party,” Steven added.

The IA-CEPA is designed to create a framework for closer economic engagement between the two countries, creating new opportunities and markets for Australian and Indonesian exporters.

The visit of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to Australia in February opened the way for further discussions over the IA-CEPA. During the visit, Jokowi promised to abolish or cut a number of tariff and non-tariff barriers.

The Indonesian pesticides and herbicides industry has already benefitted from the talks as Australia has pledged to lower its tariffs on Indonesian products in response to Indonesia’s removal of a tariff on Australian sugar.

According to the Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, two-way trade between the two countries reached A$15.3 billion (US$11.7 billion) in 2016. (bbn)

_The writer is an intern at_ The Jakarta Post.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...to-conclude-ia-cepa-talks-by-end-of-year.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia has become automotive industry investment destination*
Selasa, 25 April 2017 18:49 WIB - 0 Views





Minister Airlangga Hartarto. (ANTARA/Robert)

Cikarang (ANTARA News) - The country has become the automotive investment destination, with the national production target set at some 2.5 million units in 2020, Indonesian Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto stated.

"There are three big industries -- Mitsubishi Motor Krama Yudha Indonesia (MMKI), Suzuki, and Shanghai Wuling -- in this cluster. This indicates that Indonesia is a good investment destination for the automotive industry and offers the perfect momentum to accelerate the industrys development," Hartarto noted in his report while attending the opening ceremony of MMKIs new factory in Cikarang, West Java, on Tuesday.

According to Hartarto, the national automotive production market reaches 1.1 million units, with 200 thousand being exported.

Moreover, the industry has also employed a workforce of around three million in Indonesia.

Airlangga said the automotive industry has become one of the main sectors in the current national industry policy that contributes significantly to the gross domestic product (GDP).

In 2016, the automotive industry had contributed around 10.47 percent to the overall non-petrol GDP.

The contribution is the third largest on the list after the food and beverage industry, with 32.84 percent followed by the metal, computers, electronics, optics, and appliances industry, which contributed 10.71 percent.

"This is the reason why the automotive industry will continue to be pushed forward, so it can contribute more to the national economy," Hartarto remarked.

He pointed out that an economic growth of above five percent could benefit the industry amid the sluggish global economic growth.

Meanwhile, MMKI inaugurated a new factory in the Greenland International Center, Central Cikarang, West Java.

According to Hartartos statement, MMKI, with an investment of Rp7.5 billion, has a production capacity of 160 thousand units per year and employs a workforce of three thousand people.

_(Reported by Agus Salim/L.A039*B019/Uu.Ian/KR-MBR/INE/KR-BSR/O001)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Widodo wants Chinese to keep coming – as investors, not workers

_Indonesian President Joko Widodo wants Chinese investors in his country to build a name as long-term partners that create jobs for locals, the way Hong Kong firms have done._






In an interview with _This Week in Asia_ ahead of his visit to the city on Sunday, he highlighted the phenomenal growth of Chinese investments in Indonesia, which rose more than 300 per cent from 2015 to US$2.7 billion last year.

“I have conveyed to investors from China that they should not bring too many of their own workers into the country as we in Indonesia already have a lot of untapped labour,” he said. “If it is technical expertise, they are welcome to bring their own, but Indonesia has a lot of workers.”

Widodo, the first self-made entrepreneur to be elected to the highest office of Asia’s third-largest nation, is known as a pragmatist. He also has a reputation for pushing back against ethnic and religious nationalism.

Indonesia has had a complex relationship with its tiny ethnic Chinese community, which includes some of the country’s biggest tycoons. Anti-Chinese sentiment is occasionally whipped up by hardliners.

This month, the ethnic Chinese and Christian governor of Jakarta, Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, lost the gubernatorial election after a campaign marked by inflammatory racial and religious appeals to the Muslim majority.




Joko Widodo, president of Indonesia, gives an exclusive interview to This Week in Asia. Photo: Thomas Yau

The recent wave of mainland Chinese investors – mostly in manufacturing, ports, transport, electricity, mining and construction – has also ruffled feathers.

China leapfrogged from being the 9th largest investor in 2015 to third place last year, behind Singapore and Japan. But the 4,000-odd Chinese projects have been dogged by rumours of millions of Chinese workers brought into the country illegally. The government has tried to counter such claims with data showing that only 31,000 Chinese workers entered last year, with 21,000 of them on temporary work passes. Labour unions are not convinced.

In the interview at the presidential palace in Jakarta, Widodo made clear that Chinese investors would continue to be welcomed, but also stressed the need to show their commitment to Indonesia by phasing out their own workers and localising their manpower and management.




Indonesian President Joko Widodo and the general manager of China Railway Corporation Sheng Guangzu at a groundbreaking ceremony for the Jakarta-Bandung railway line in West Java. Photo: Reuters

He held up Hong Kong firms as a positive example. “Our Hong Kong investors are very strong. They believe in long-term investment. They respect our laws, they respect our culture and society,” he said.

Last year, Hong Kong was the fourth-largest investor, at US$2.2 billion. While mainland China is relatively new to the scene, Hong Kong has been among the top 10 investors for nearly two decades. Many Hong Kong investors took significant stakes in Indonesian companies that needed to be bailed out during the Asian financial crisis of 1997.

Widodo cited Jardine Matheson, which has a big stake in Indonesia’s Astra International. Astra is Southeast Asia’s largest independent automotive group, with more than 214,000 workers – and has only one expatriate on its board.

“This shows the human resources capabilities Indonesia can deliver,” Widodo said.

He also referred approvingly to a mainland Chinese company engaged in nickel smelting in Sulawesi. It halved its Chinese workforce from 2,000 within a year. All Chinese workers are to be sent back when the plant is fully operational. “That’s the point of investment,” he said.

Widodo’s aggressive plan to transform Indonesia’s infrastructure dovetails with China’s belt and road initiative to link economies into a China-centred trading network. Chinese investors’ interest perked up after President Xi Jinping (習近平) visited the republic in 2013 and became the first foreign leader to address the Indonesian parliament. Widodo has met Xi at least five times and is among the heads of state expected to attend next month’s Belt and Road Summit in Beijing. He said he was keen to hear more details and how Indonesia could “accrue more benefits” from the initiative.




Chinese President Xi Jinping with Indonesian President Joko Widodo in Beijing. The pair have met at least five times. Photo: AFP

Widodo also addressed the controversy surrounding the recent Jakarta gubernatorial election, which most observers have taken as a worrying sign of the growing appeal of hardline Islamists in the world’s largest Muslim-majority nation – possibly jeopardising his own re-election bid in 2019.

Widodo brushed aside such fears: “Our diversity is still strong. But in elections, emotions are always inflamed.”

He noted that Indonesia was more than just Jakarta. “This year, we will have 101 local elections – 101! And next year, there will be 171 local elections,” he said. “My responsibility now, after the elections, is to bring society back together again to be united and work together to develop the country.”

During his two-day visit to Hong Kong, Widodo will hold several closed-door meetings with business leaders. A one on one with Hong Kong’s richest man, Li Ka-shing, is scheduled for Monday, the _Post_ has learnt. Also in the works is a meeting with at least eight prominent businessmen, including Robert Kuok of the Kerry Group and leaders of the Hutchison group, Swire, HSBC and Bank of China.

_http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/geopo...nts-chinese-keep-coming-investors-not-workers_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi, Duterte launch Davao-GenSan-Bitung RoRo route

Presiden Joko Widodo bersama Presiden Filipina Rodrigo Roa Duterte meresmikan layanan Kapal Ro-Ro Davao-General Santos-Bitung di Kudos Port, Davao, Filipina, Minggu (30/4/2017). Rute ini diharapkan meningkatkan konektivitas Indonesia-Filipina maupun kawasan ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowis at Madame Tussauds, Hong Kong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jokowi, Duterte launch Davao-GenSan-Bitung RoRo route



The latest position of Super Roro 12, ini sepertinya kapal pilipine ya? bukan punya kita?







*Super Shuttle RORO leaves for Bitung with only 1% cargo load*

APRIL 30, 2017

DAVAO CITY (MindaNews / 30 April) — M/V Super Shuttle RORO 12, the vessel servicing the Davao-GenSan-Bitung route left for the Indonesian port Sunday, loaded with only one percent of its 500-TEU (twenty-foot equivalent unit) total cargo capacity.

The route was launched by Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte and Indonesian President Joko Widodo





_President Rodrigo Duterte and Indonesian President Joko Widodo launched the Davao-Gensan-Bitung ASEAN RORO Route on 30 April 2017 at Kudos Port, Sasa, Davao City. MindaNews photo by MANMAN DEJETO
_
Kim Pancho, Davao branch manager of Asian Marine Transport Corp., told reporters after the launch at the Kudos Port in Sasa here Sunday that the inaugural voyage only carried five TEUs and 50 20-foot empty container vans that will be repositioned at the port in Bitung.

He said it costs the shipping company P10 million per trip. The shipping schedule, according to earlier announcements, is weekly.

Super Shuttle is expected to arrive in Bitung, North Sulawesi on May 2.

The Aboitiz-led Pilmico Foods Corp., a flour milling company, was the only company that committed to ship its product during the inaugural voyage. But Pancho said more cargo load is expected during the second voyage, following the interest of the companies to take advantage of the shorter route.

“Actually, the Bitung side (exporters) has committed. There will be more after the second voyage,” he said.





_Indonesian President Joko Widodo (L) and President Rodrigo Duterte (R) view the vessel that will ply the Davao-Gensan-Bitung Route during the launch of the ASEAN RORO service on 30 April 2017 at Kudos Port, Sasa, Davao City. MindaNews photo by MANMAN DEJETO_

Shipment period for this route takes only about 1.5 to two days compared with five weeks for the Davao-Manila-Jakarta-Bitung route, Pancho said.

The shipment cost of the Davao-GenSan-Bitung route is also cheaper at P34,713 per TEU compared with P109,098 per TEU for the Davao-Manila-Jakarta-Bitung route.

He urged traders to use this RORO route and sought help from both governments of Indonesia and Philippines to relax the process of securing permits.

He said they are asking the government here for a fuel subsidy to help sustain the operations. _(see other story)_

Products that can be exported to Indonesia include animal feeds, aqua products, charcoal, coffee beans, construction materials, copra, feed ingredients, fertilizers, food and beverages, fresh fruits, ice cream products, meats, peanuts, poultry (halal), soya, sugar, and synthetics.

Gift toys, housewares, pharmaceuticals, and fresh fruits are restricted for now. But Pancho said they are still negotiating for fresh fruits to be exported, this being the primary export of Mindanao.





_Indonesian President Joko Widodo and President Rodrigo Duterte at the launch of the Davao-Gensan-Bitung ASEAN RORO Route on 30 April 2017 at Kudos Port, Sasa, Davao City. MIndaNews photo by MANMAN DEJETO
_
Aside from Pilmico, Trade secretary Ramon Lopez also named CDO Foodsphere Inc., San Miguel Corporation, Franklin Baker, Unilever, FEMSA Coca Cola, and ACS Manufacturing as among the large companies that have signified interest to use this route.

He said the government sees a huge and vast potential “that will spell a big difference most especially to micro, small, and medium enterprises” to trade across the borders.

The greater connectivity, Lopez said, will broaden the expansion of trade among the ASEAN countries. _(Antonio L. Colina IV / MindaNews)_

http://www.mindanews.com/business/2...oro-leaves-for-bitung-with-only-1-cargo-load/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pelindo III reports 130 percent rise in profit in 2016*
Kamis, 4 Mei 2017 09:50 WIB - 0 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - State port operator PT Pelabuhan Indonesia (Pelindo) III reported Rp1.51 trillion in net profit in 2016 or an increase of 130 percent year-on-year. 

Its Finance Director Saefudin Noer told reporters here on Wednesday, the company, which controls a number of seaports including Tanjung Perak in Surabaya, Tanjung Emas in Central Java and a number of other smaller ports in eastern Indonesia recorded improved performance in 2016.

"The profit of Rp1.51 trillion in 2016 represented an increase of Rp350 billion from Rp1.16 trillion in the previous year," Saefuddin said, attributing the increase to 106 percent growth in container transport in comparison with in 2015. 

He said container port service contributed Rp4.39 trillion or around 59 percent to the income of the company. 

"Net income including non port service income of the company totaled Rp7.48 trillion in 2016 or an increase of 15.5 percent from the previous year," he said. 

He said the company also recorded an increase in assets from Rp18.97 trillion in 2015 to Rp22.18 trillion in 2016 to follow the completion of a number of investment projects in port services. 

He said noteworthy was three international credit rating agencies -- Fitch, Moodys and Standard & Poors -- expressed appreciation for the performance of the company. 

"Fitch gave PT Pelindo III the rating of BBB- stable, Moodys gave the Baa3 rating and Standard & Poors with BB+ rating developing," he said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Indonesians are coming! The Indonesians are coming! After the Chinese invasion, it is now the turn of Indonesian goods to flood the Kerala market.







_Call it the impact of demonetisation or high labour charges. Low-priced teak furniture from Indonesia are swamping showrooms across the state. A high-profit margin is luring traders to go for furniture from the equatorial nation._

Indonesian teak sofa sets come in the Rs 12,000 plus price range in the wholesale market compared to pieces made locally priced at Rs 17,000 and above. Similarly, a dining table set is priced at Rs 12,000 compared to local ones costing between Rs 14,000 and Rs 15,000. It seems there is no stopping the Indonesian juggernaut.

Considered to be the furniture hub of the state, Nellikuzhy has also fallen under the Indonesian spell. Its 400 shops dotting a three-km stretch along the Aluva-Munnar Road houses imported pieces from Indonesia.

Abu Vattapara, who distributes furniture in Alappuzha, Idukki, Kollam and Pathanamthitta, told Express the advent of Indonesian furniture in Nellikuzhy took place less than a year ago.

“There is scarcity of local wood and manpower. Similarly, demonetisation has hit the industry badly. With construction activities going down, there are very few takers for new and expensive furniture,” he said.

“Maintaining manpower when business is down is not a viable option for traders and manufacturers. This prompted them to opt for Indonesian furniture,” said Abu. There are a number of traders in Nellikuzhy who directly import the pieces.

Its price is 25 per cent less compared to local versions, he said. Besides lower costs, traders get unique designs hitherto unseen in the state. “As per demand, the orders are given to suppliers in Indonesia. The pieces arrive on a monthly basis. Some of them have to be assembled here,” said Abu.

Forest Industries Travancore Ltd (FIT) of the state government has woken up to the challenge. Its research and development wing will plan strategies to overcome the competition, FIT managing director P Krishnan told Express. “We will be adopting the patterns and styles of imported furniture and make it locally,” he said.

“Though Indonesian teak furniture is a new trend in the market, it can pose a challenge to industries here in the future. By introducing new styles this challenge can be curtailed to some extent,” he said. Though Indonesian pieces are characterised by better polishing, local furniture are superior in terms of wood quality and sustainability, he said.

_http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...w-woodwork-now-its-indonesian-1601202--2.html_

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

pr1v4t33r said:


> The Indonesians are coming! The Indonesians are coming! After the Chinese invasion, it is now the turn of Indonesian goods to flood the Kerala market.
> 
> View attachment 394707
> 
> 
> _Call it the impact of demonetisation or high labour charges. Low-priced teak furniture from Indonesia are swamping showrooms across the state. A high-profit margin is luring traders to go for furniture from the equatorial nation._
> 
> Indonesian teak sofa sets come in the Rs 12,000 plus price range in the wholesale market compared to pieces made locally priced at Rs 17,000 and above. Similarly, a dining table set is priced at Rs 12,000 compared to local ones costing between Rs 14,000 and Rs 15,000. It seems there is no stopping the Indonesian juggernaut.
> 
> Considered to be the furniture hub of the state, Nellikuzhy has also fallen under the Indonesian spell. Its 400 shops dotting a three-km stretch along the Aluva-Munnar Road houses imported pieces from Indonesia.
> 
> Abu Vattapara, who distributes furniture in Alappuzha, Idukki, Kollam and Pathanamthitta, told Express the advent of Indonesian furniture in Nellikuzhy took place less than a year ago.
> 
> “There is scarcity of local wood and manpower. Similarly, demonetisation has hit the industry badly. With construction activities going down, there are very few takers for new and expensive furniture,” he said.
> 
> “Maintaining manpower when business is down is not a viable option for traders and manufacturers. This prompted them to opt for Indonesian furniture,” said Abu. There are a number of traders in Nellikuzhy who directly import the pieces.
> 
> Its price is 25 per cent less compared to local versions, he said. Besides lower costs, traders get unique designs hitherto unseen in the state. “As per demand, the orders are given to suppliers in Indonesia. The pieces arrive on a monthly basis. Some of them have to be assembled here,” said Abu.
> 
> Forest Industries Travancore Ltd (FIT) of the state government has woken up to the challenge. Its research and development wing will plan strategies to overcome the competition, FIT managing director P Krishnan told Express. “We will be adopting the patterns and styles of imported furniture and make it locally,” he said.
> 
> “Though Indonesian teak furniture is a new trend in the market, it can pose a challenge to industries here in the future. By introducing new styles this challenge can be curtailed to some extent,” he said. Though Indonesian pieces are characterised by better polishing, local furniture are superior in terms of wood quality and sustainability, he said.
> 
> _http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...w-woodwork-now-its-indonesian-1601202--2.html_
> 
> @Nilgiri



Excellent, the supply of teak in India is quite restricted now, so Indonesia definitely has big opportunity here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia seeks US$2 billion compensation from Thai firm over 2009 oil spill in Timor Sea

Indonesia said on Friday it has filed a US$2 billion lawsuit against an energy company over an oil spill off Australia that it claims caused environmental damage in the archipelago’s waters.

The civil suit was filed Wednesday in a Jakarta court against PTTEP Australasia, which was operating the rig in the Timor Sea where the accident happened, and its parent company, Thailand’s state-owned PTT Exploration and Production.

The spill in the Montara field, north of Australia, took place in August 2009. Thousands of barrels of oil leaked for close to 10 weeks following a blowout at the rig, in Australia’s worst ever offshore drilling accident.

Indonesia is seeking about 27.4 trillion rupiah (US$2 billion) in damages, including for damage caused to the environment, after the oil spread into its waters, said Arif Havas Oegroseno, deputy minister for maritime affairs.

The government is also seeking to freeze the firm’s assets in Indonesia and overseas, he said.

Readme: _http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/south...eks-us2-billion-over-2009-australia-oil-spill_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Dwelling time at ports down, but logistics costs still high*
Jumat, 5 Mei 2017 04:17 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the government had successfully reduced the loading and unloading time of goods at ports (dwelling time), but logistics cost still remained high.

"The dwelling time has decreased; but honestly, we acknowledge that logistics costs are still a problem that we are trying to resolve," he said at the National Coordination Meeting in Sasana Kriya TMII, East Jakarta, on Thursday.

Luhut admitted that the government was trying to cut the costs at the ports.

"We hope that in the period of this year, the problem of cost at the port can count well," he added.

Luhut previously claimed that he wanted to save logistics costs in Indonesia.

The government is examining logistics costing components one by one to map details that can be trimmed. For example, the cost of Terminal Handling Charge is quite expensive.

On the same occasion, President Jokowi requested that "dwelling time" can be reduced again to two days from three days.

According to the president, all the targets set had been achieved. Hence, he was optimistic that the two-day target can also be achieved.

"Till now, it had been three days, and now, I ask for two days. We will not change unless we are forced to, while in fact, we can change, if we really want to. This is only a matter of intention, whether want desire change or not we," he revealed.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110785/dwelling-time-at-ports-down-but-logistics-costs-still-high

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Small and big firms should forge business ties: President*
12 hours ago | 706 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said a business partnership between small businesses and big ones should be implemented to help small enterprises develop further and advance.

"I think a partnership should be implemented soon, not only with the government and state-owned companies (BUMN), but also with big companies and conglomerates," the President said when attending the opening the congress of the Nahdliyin Business Association (HPN) in Jagakarsa, South Jakarta, on Friday.

Nadliyin are members of Indonesias largest Muslim organization Nahdlatul Ulama (NU). 

The President said that in the governments economic policy packages, partnership businesses have been mentioned. "I have just asked the HPN chief about what is actually needed by business makers. And the answer is that give us opportunities, good access to capital sources, or projects in the government or in the BUMNs."

Jokowi said in order to implement a partnership, small entrepreneurs and ministries or BUMNs (which have projects) will be brought together in a meeting in the coming two weeks. 

"I will directly facilitate their meeting. I will only see it. This must be concrete. If not, I am afraid the PBNU (NU executive board) chairman will reprimand me," the president said.

The head of state also promised that there will be distribution of land, which for years is only given to those, who are close to power.

"We will change this; it will be given to people, cooperatives, and small businesses. However, it should be guaranteed that the land will be made productive," he said.

Jokowi said the government should also be informed about what land will be used, whether it is planted with coffee, cocoa, oil palm trees or what.

He added that the ownership of the land should not be transferred to others. 

He further said there are 12.7 million hectares of land, which is ready to be distributed to the people.(*)


http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110798/small-and-big-firms-should-forge-business-ties-president

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> He further said there are 12.7 million hectares of land, which is ready to be distributed to the people.



Land reform is the key to wealth distribution. This program should become top priority goal for Jokowi's administration in order to aleviate poverty and achieve greater economic growth with equality.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Q1 GDP Growth Edges Up on Higher Exports
*




*Jakarta.* Indonesia's economic growth edged up in the first quarter as improving momentum in its major trading partners and rising prices for some commodities underpinned exports, but some analysts say slow credit growth is hampering prospects for a strong GDP rebound.

Southeast Asia's largest economy grew 5.01 percent between January and March on an annual basis, the statistics bureau said on Friday (05/05), matching a Reuters poll and up slightly from the 4.94 percent pace in the previous quarter.

The resource-rich country struggled through years of slowing growth as a plunge in commodity prices hurt everything from exports to investment and households' purchasing power.

The recovery in prices of some of its main exports, such as palm oil and coal, helped economic growth pick up to 5.02 percent last year, from 4.79 percent in 2015.

In the first quarter, exports of goods and services rose more than 8 percent, which the head of the statistics bureau Suhariyanto attributed to rising prices of commodities like tea and shrimp. Demand was also supported by slightly better economic growth in China, the United States and Singapore – Indonesia's major trading partners.

"This is promising and in line with growth in our export partners," Suhariyanto told a press briefing accompanying the data.

Still, even as growth edged above the fourth quarter, London-based Capital Economics described first quarter performance as "another disappointing" outcome for the country.

"Looking ahead, with commodity prices likely to stay relatively depressed and credit growth set to remain weak, we expect growth to remain stuck at around 5 percent over the next couple of years," senior Asia economist Gareth Leather said in a note.

During the first three months of 2017, growth of private consumption, which accounts for more than half of Indonesia's gross domestic product, slowed slightly, while investment remained sluggish.

But the government, which helped drag growth when it cut spending in the second half of 2016, pulled more of its weight behind GDP growth in the first quarter.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told Reuters last month there will be no more spending cuts this year as revenue collection was on track to reach the government's target.

She said part of the spending will be redirected to more productive parts of the economy, including infrastructure, to help further boost growth.

Meanwhile, the mining sector swung back to contraction after starting to grow for a few quarters. Suhariyanto partly attributed the slump to a decline in production in major mining companies like Freeport Indonesia and Amman Mineral Nusa Tenggara, as well as lower oil and gas output.

Improving growth in other major sectors like agriculture and manufacturing complemented the mining contraction.

Capital Economics' Leather believes the central bank is unlikely to support the economy with more rate cuts this year, having cut six times already last year.

Therefore, "the slowdown in credit growth is unlikely to reverse anytime soon," he said.

_Reuters_

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-q1-gdp-growth-edges-higher-exports/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Batam shipyard has launched the Peleke Nui, the biggest floating dock ship made of concrete*
_Wednesday, 3 May 2017 00:31_






*It's made by PT. Canuarta Star Marine (CSM) in colaboration with PT. Karyasindo Samudera Biru (KSM) for US company Marisco Limited based in Hawaii.*
*Size is 138m long, 46m wide and has 15.500 metric ton in weight.*
*Able to mount two ships at the same time. *
*Was built in 13 months by 500 local workers.*

SAGULUNG - Kota Batam yang dikenal sebagai kota industri kembali membuat produk kapal tercanggih dan terbesar di dunia. Melalui PT Canuarta Star Marine (CSM), kapal jenis Floating Dock yang terbuat dari coran semen (beton) terbesar di dunia dibuat pertama kali di Batam, di PT Karyasindo Samudra Biru (KSB).

Kapal yang dibangun sejak awal 2016 tersebut diberi nama 'Peleke Nui' dengan panjang 138 meter, lebar 46 meter, dan bobot 15.500 metrik ton. Kapal ini mempunyai fungsi sebagai kapal Floating Dock yang berguna untuk memperbaiki kapal di atas laut. Meskipun jenis kapal Floating Dock sudah banyak di produksi di negara maju dan berkembang, kapal Peleke Nui yang dibuat oleh PT CSM ini memiliki keunggulan kapasitas yang lebih besar dari jenis kapal yang sudah ada.

Selain itu, kapal yang merupakan pesanan sebuah perushaan di Amerika Marisco Limited juga mempunyai keunggulan daya tahan hingga 20 Tahun. Hal tersebut sangat jauh berbeda jika dibandingkan dengan kapal yang terbuat dari besi baja yang hanya bertahan sekitar lima tahun. "Hari Kamis (4/5) kapal akan diberangkatkan ke Hawai, Amerika, dengan estimasi waktu perjalanan selama 23 hari," kata Direktur Utama PT CSM, Canuarta.

Canuarta menuturkan, kapal ini merupakan kebanggaan tersendiri bagi perusahaan dan industri kota Batam. Dengan rampungnya pembangunan kapal berbahan dasar coran semen tersebut, Indonesia akan dikenal di dunia dengan pembuatan kapal terbaik. "Buatan kita lebih baik dari negara lain yang pernah membuat jenis kapal serupa, seperti Mynamar, Cina, Filipina, Singapura, dan Malaysia," ujarnya.

Kapal ini dikerjakan oleh 500 pekerja lokal dan tenaga ahli dari luar tersebut di disain dan dirancang oleh Iran, dengan menghabiskan 4.500 kubik semen. "Bagian dasar semuanya dari coran semen, baru bagian tengah ke atas dari besi. Bagian dasar itu fungsinya menjadi lokasi docking berukuran 120 meter," kata Canuarta.

Meskipun terbuat dari bahan semen, kapal tersebut mampu mengapung di permukaan air dan menampung dua unit kapal. Kapal ini menggunakan sistem benam di dalam air, agar kapal yang akan diperbaiki bisa masuk. "Jika kapal yang diperbaik sudah masuk maka dia bisa muncul kembali ke permukaan laut," terang Canuarta.

Menurut dia, dari para ahli yang merancang bangun kapal, coran semen untuk bagian dasar kapal jauh lebih kuat dan awet ketimbang pakai besi. "Kalau coran semen bisa tahan sampai 20 tahun. Makanya Amerika mau yang seperti itu. Kalau besi lima tahun saja sudah docking," ujarnya.

Canuarta optimistis, dengan selesainya kapal Peleke Nui, industri galangan kapal di Batam sudah tak diragukan lagi. Paslanya Industri galangan kapal Batam bisa bersaing dengan industri lain dengan mampu memproduksi kapal-kapal berteknologi tinggi. "Semoga kedepan semakin sukses lagi industri kapal di Kita Batam," katanya.

Sementara Lim Sing Tian, perwakilan Engineering & Construction Pte Ltd menuturkan, meskipun jenis kapal ini pernah dibuatnya di Singapura, namun kapal ini memiliki teknogi lebih canggih dibanding kapal sebelumnya. "Kualitasnya tentu lebih baik dari yang sudah pernah ada. Kapal ini juga lebih stabil pada cuaca dibanding kapal yang terbuat dari bahan baja," sebutnya.

https://daerah.sindonews.com/read/1...-dock-dari-beton-terbesar-di-dunia-1493786885


+++

*Indonesia’s still a darling for investors ignoring earnings*
_Saturday, 6 May 2017_

JAKARTA: Two thirds of Indonesia’s major companies missed earnings estimates in the first quarter, but that’s done little to stop investors from pouring into this enduring emerging-market darling.

Overseas funds pumped the most money into the market in April for any month since mid-2014, even as Indonesia’s capital region saw its business-friendly governor lose a re-election campaign.

The Jakarta Composite Index is little more than 1% from the record high reached last week, showing little evidence of concern about commodity-price declines or signs of a slowing in Chinese growth.

What’s giving confidence to foreign money managers from Aberdeen Asset Management Plc to Jupiter Asset Management Ltd is an expansion in capital spending and sustained economic growth rates of around 5% that compare favourably with developed markets. Last year’s cuts in interest rates continue to fuel investment demand, investors say.

“The returns from the index this year are impressive but not out of keeping with other markets in the region,” Ben Surtees, a London-based fund manager at Jupiter Asset Management, wrote in an e-mail.

He said his fund would use any weakness “to add to positions or initiate new holdings” as signs of improvement emerge in consumption, automotive and retail sales.

The Jakarta Composite gauge opened 0.1% lower to 5,665.11. A government report yesterday is forecast to show Indonesia’s gross domestic product rose 5.1% in the first quarter from a year before, still below President Joko Widodo’s target of 7% for the end of his term in 2019.

Strengthening capital spending should help ensure earnings growth of 13% to 15% this year, according to estimates from Aberdeen. By comparison, members of the MSCI Asean Index are projected to post 5% gains, according to analysts surveyed by Bloomberg for the same period.

For the most recent quarter, companies including PT Indocement Tunggal Prakarsa and developer PT Ciputra Development were among those that disappointed, amid weakness in construction and the property industry.

“The weaker numbers should largely be temporary,” said Bharat Joshi, a Jakarta-based investment director at Aberdeen. “The commodity capex cycle and the recent slash in borrowing rates should slowly trickle down to the wider economy later in the year.”

Net flows into the nation’s equities exceeded US$1bil in April, underscoring international interest in Indonesia, one of the markets hardest hit during the 2013 “taper tantrum” over prospects for reduced US Federal Reserve stimulus. South Korea is another beneficiary of the search for higher returns, with its Kospi index posting a record on Thursday.

The Indonesian rally has stretched valuations in South-East Asia’s largest economy, however. Last month, the Jakarta Composite Index traded at its biggest premium over the MSCI Emerging Markets Index for more than a year. The benchmark is now 15.5 times earnings projected over 12 months, above the 14.4 average for the past five years.

The gains have come even after pockets of weakness emerged in the economy, including a 6.8% drop in motorcycle sales in the first quarter from a year earlier, domestic cement sales slipped 0.6% – excluding state-owned PT Semen Indonesia – and cigarette industry sales dropped 5.5%.

“We are still cautious due to high valuation and rising political risk ahead,” said Jeffrosenberg Tan, a director and head of strategy at PT Sinarmas Sekuritas in Jakarta.

Tan said he is uncomfortable with valuations and has recommended his clients lock in gains and only buy if the market retreats to a more reasonable level. “Foreign flows have been supporting the market as domestic funds trimming down,” he said.

Federico Parenti, a fund manager at Sempione Sim Spa in Milan, is one of those overseas looking at Indonesia with a sparkle.

“The weakness in first quarter data is just a blip,” Parenti wrote in an e-mail. “I’m holding on into my position and will buy more if there’s any weakness in the market. I’m focusing on consumer staple companies in the country.” — Bloomberg

http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...ll-a-darling-for-investors-ignoring-earnings/
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Macron win brings cheer; Indonesia hits record high

_May 8 (Reuters) - Most Southeast Asian stock markets rose on Monday as investors breathed a sigh of relief after Emmanuel Macron won the French presidential election, while better-than-expected Indonesian economic growth lifted the market to a record high._






"The strength in the emerging market comes from the combination of the French elections as well as the U.S. jobs data," said Taye Shim, head of research at Jakarta-based Mirae Asset Sekuritas.
"Stronger-than-expected growth in Indonesia is clear evidence that emerging markets are doing very well than the
developed markets."

Jakarta SE Composite Index gained as much as 0.8 percent, after Indonesia's central bank reported better-than-expected annual growth of 5.01 percent in Jan-March on Friday.

http://lta.reuters.com/article/idLTAL4N1IA1Y7?rpc=401&

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Q1 Result Shows All Engines Running in Indonesian Economy: Sri Mulyani*







*Yokohama.* Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati takes confidence from Indonesia's robust gross domestic product growth in the first quarter and said Southeast Asia's largest economy is in a solid position to weather global economic uncertainty.

"The good thing about the first-quarter growth is that all the growth engines started to perform equally well," Sri Mulyani told reporters on the sidelines of the 50th annual meeting of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) in Yokohama, Japan, on Saturday (06/05).

"Exports and imports are extremely good. This all but confirms the rising trend of prices and volume of our exports we have seen in December. It also confirms what the IMF [International Monetary Fund] said about the global economy; that recovery is on the way," the minister added.

Indonesia's GDP grew 5.01 percent between January and March this year compared with the same period a year ago, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced last week. Exports of goods and services rose more than 8 percent, thanks to rising commodity prices and a pickup in demand from the country's major trading partners, China, the United States and Singapore.

Growth in investment and consumption, which account for more than half of the country's economy, maintained their pace at 4.9 percent and 4.8 percent, respectively, while government spending is picking up pace at 2.7 percent.

"The first-quarter performance should make us exited, because we can start to see all the signs that government policies have shown some results from the demand and supply side," Sri Mulyani said.

*Geopolitical Uncertainties*

Yasuyuki Sawada, the ADB's chief economist and director general for economic research and cooperation, said the main risks Asian countries face this year include trade policy changes in the United States and Europe; a strong increase in US oil and gas output, which may lower global commodity and energy prices; and higher-than-expected US interest-rate increases.

"Some countries may react to a sharper than anticipated increase with policy responses of their own and this could have an impact on the growth momentum," Sawada said.

While agreeing with the ADB's assessment, Sri Mulyani said Indonesia is well prepared to overcome interest rate increases by the US Federal Reserve – with markets anticipating at least two more this year.

However, Sri Mulyani is more concerned about rising tension on the Korean peninsula and the possibility of an Iran nuclear deal with the United States, which could escalate conflict in Asia.

"Often during commodity price booms, a geopolitical crisis increases prices because people assume supply would collapse. But at the time of weak commodity prices, or when it has yet to recover like today, commodity prices will go down because people expect that there will be no demand," she said.

Any crisis in Asia would likely exacerbate problems in Indonesia's mining sector, which already contracted in the first quarter due to delays in production from new oil and gas investments.

"Policy uncertainty comes from policy makers and geopolitics [...] there is no pattern in this kind of uncertainty as any government in the world can go right or left in an instant," Sri Mulyani said.

She said the government has enough fiscal room to mitigate financial shocks that could arise from a small state budget deficit and low sovereign debt levels. Local companies and banks have also reduced their exposure to foreign debt, while the central bank sits on ample foreign exchange reserves, the minister said.

The Asean+3 Macroeconomic Research Office (AMRO), a regional surveillance unit that monitors and analyses the economies of Southeast Asian countries and China, Japan and South Korea, said in its inaugural economic outlook report that the Indonesian economy is expected to expand by 5.1 percent this year and 5.2 percent next year, in line with overall resilience in the region.

"It is encouraging to see that the Asean+3 region has been resilient going into 2017," AMRO chief economist Hoe Ee Khor said in a statement. "Under the current global environment, the region should prioritize financial stability while supporting growth with an appropriate policy mix, including targeted macro-prudential policy measures and sustained structural reforms."

The government has set an economic growth target of 5.2 percent this year, compared with 5.02 percent last year.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/q1-result-shows-engines-running-indonesian-economy-sri-mulyani/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Russian nationals account for highest growth of tourist arrivals in Indonesia*
_
Jakarta | Tue, May 9, 2017 | 02:19 pm_

Russian nationals have the highest growth for the number of foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia between January and March.

According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Russia topped the list with 76.94 percent growth, followed by China (43.87 percent), Bahrain (18.31 percent) and India (17.55 percent).

As for the number of foreign tourists in the first trimester of 2017, China took the lead with 525,035 tourists coming to Indonesia, followed by Singapore (336,190), Malaysia (288,268), Australia (279, 525) and Japan (122,489).

BPS also announced the top three airports with the highest number of tourist arrivals during the aforementioned period, which were the Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali with 1.33 million people, followed by Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang (635,000) and Hang Nadim International Airport in Batam (369,179). (kes)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/trave...-growth-of-tourist-arrivals-in-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

katarabhumi said:


> *Russian nationals account for highest growth of tourist arrivals in Indonesia*
> _
> Jakarta | Tue, May 9, 2017 | 02:19 pm_
> 
> Russian nationals have the highest growth for the number of foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia between January and March.
> 
> According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Russia topped the list with 76.94 percent growth, followed by China (43.87 percent), Bahrain (18.31 percent) and India (17.55 percent).
> 
> As for the number of foreign tourists in the first trimester of 2017, China took the lead with 525,035 tourists coming to Indonesia, followed by Singapore (336,190), Malaysia (288,268), Australia (279, 525) and Japan (122,489).
> 
> BPS also announced the top three airports with the highest number of tourist arrivals during the aforementioned period, which were the Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali with 1.33 million people, followed by Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang (635,000) and Hang Nadim International Airport in Batam (369,179). (kes)
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/trave...-growth-of-tourist-arrivals-in-indonesia.html


May be now is the rightest time to build an international airport in Sorong West Papua to support the Raja Ampat destination.


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Jokowi inspects progress of trans-Papua road project*





_President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo gets ready to inspect the progress of the trans-Papua road project by motorbike in Wamena on May 10. (Courtesy/State Palace)_

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and his entourage visited Wamena, Papua, on the last day of his working visit to the area on Wednesday, to inspect the progress of the trans-Papua road project.

Jokowi inspected the development of the Wamena-Mamugu 1 section road by motorbike. The inspected road is part of the 4,300-km project.

“Imagine how difficult it was for the builders [of the road],” he told reporters after the inspection on Wednesday.

Jokowi said the Indonesia Military (TNI) was cooperating with the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry to finish the project by 2019.

“In the beginning [the project] was carried out by the TNI, before the ministry joined in to get it done faster,” said Jokowi.

Jokowi was accompanied by TNI commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono and Army chief of staff Gen. Mulyono during the inspection._ (mrc/dan)_

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...cts-progress-of-trans-papua-road-project.html





_President Joko Widodo or Jokowi accompanied by TNI Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo, Minister of Public Works Basuki Hadimuljono, and Army Chief of Staff General TNI Mulyono drove a dirt bike while reviewing the development of the Trans Papua road in Wamena-Mamugu 1, Papua, on Wednesday 10/5). President Jokowi with a group of motorcycles trail to feel the direct difficulty of Trans Papua field which was built along 7 km._





_The roads traced by the President along with the entourage is one of the segments of approximately 4,300 kilometers of Trans Papua currently under construction. Throughout the 3,800 kilometers has been successfully opened by the TNI and is expected in 2019 later all roads are open and passable.





President Jokowi and his entourage rode a dirt bike while reviewing the development of the Trans-West road of Wamena-Mamugu 1, Papua, on Wednesday (10/5).













_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to join China`s initiated economic pact*
10th May 2017 | 1.411 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Transport Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said Indonesia will join Chinas initiated economic cooperation pact "One Belt One Road" (OBOR).

"To be sure, we will join and take participation in it, as it will be difficult for us to raise fund out side the state budget for investment. Our budget fund would be enough to cover only 30 percent of the total fund requirement for our investment projects," Budi Karya Sumadi said after the opening of the 2nd Ministerial Conference of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) on Blue Economy here on Wednesday. 

President Joko Widodo is scheduled to attend the OBOR economic forum in Beijing, on 14 May 2017. The forum is expected to be attended by leaders of 138 countries.

Budi said Indonesia joining OBOR is naturally expected as currently China is the world largest investing country, while the countrys state budget could not finance its ambitious infrastructure projects. 

"In my opinion it is something common if we enter an international system we could use for our benefit," he said. 

He said a team is preparing a proposal related to transport infrastructure to OBOR including railways, seaport and airports. 

Other ministers may have their own proposals. The cabinet Ministers to accompany President Joko Widodo to attend the Beijing forum include Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, and Transport Minister Budi Karya Sumadi.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110871/indonesia-to-join-chinas-initiated-economic-pact


----------



## Nike

*GMF to expand business in aircraft spare part engineering*
6 hours ago | 600 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia, which has been known to operate only as aircraft maintenance workshop, has succeeded in producing aircraft spare parts.

GMF AeroAsia is an Indonesian company, a member of the state-owned Garuda Indonesia Group, established in 1984 as Garuda Maintenance Facilities Support Center. 

Director of Line Operation of GMF AeroAsia Tazar Marta Kurniawan said on the sidelines of Indonesia Engineering Conference and Exhibition (IAECE), here on Wednesday, the company has qualified technicians to develop business in aircraft spare part engineering industry.

"We have for years doing the job of maintenance, but beside maintenance we can do a lot of things here with our existing resources. We could improve the performance of components," Tazar said . 

He said GMF already won the "Design Organization Approval" (DOA) and "Part Manufacturing Approval" (PMA), one of the requirements to design and produce spare parts. 

"Based on our experience, we could with our technicians fulfill the requirements, design and produce alternative spare parts for aircraft," he said. 

He said GMF could produce spare parts more competitive in price and quality that will allow aircraft to operate more effectively as they do not have to waste time in importing spare parts from other countries.

"Normally, the price would be cheaper and the quality is superior adapted to our environment," he said, adding the spare parts could be 60-70 percent cheaper as it had no cost component of importing and it is faster in procurement. How much an airline will lose in potential income if an aircraft was grounded a day waiting for the supply of spare parts, he said. 

He said GMF has developed four types of aircraft spare part and the number would be increased to 15 types this year.

He said GMF already have two candidates for business partners -- a company from the United States which will distribute and promote the GMF-made spare parts in the market. "The two companies have agreed to do that for us," he said.

We need to first build up a network for which the company has invited all stakeholders both from universities or other institutions such as the Technology Application and Study Agency (BPPT), and domestic and foreign aircraft maintenance companies.

"In the past we focused only on aircraft maintenance. GMF did not have to bother about design as there is BPPT, and the National Aviation and Aerospace Institute (LAPAN) and the products were audited by the Transport Ministry," he said. 

Tazar said GMF would not concentrate only on domestic market but it would expand foothold to regional and international markets.

"Our target is to become one billion company, a compoan y with an income of US$1 trillion," he said. 

Meanwhile, head of the sub-directorate of engineering at the Directorate of Aircraft Airworthiness Suharyadi Partodiyono said the government would support the initiative of GMF.

Suharyadi said maintenance of most aircraft is made abroad, therefore, GMF needs to develop itself especially as it already has the FAA certificate that GMF could also serve foreign aircraft.

He said there are always modifications, therefore, aircraft would not continue to be the same in design .

Meanwhile GMF had converted a Fokker F27 passenger aircraft into a cargo plane for Bangladesh, another indication of significant progress in the technical capability of the company.

The conversion of the 30-seat capacity aircraft into a cargo plane with a carrying capacity of 5.5 tons took two months.

Vice President for Engineering Services of GMF Bambang Suryowinarto said GMF has big potential to expand its business. 

"Aircraft more than 20 years in age are no longer allowed to fly , but they could continue operation after they are converted into cargo planes. In Indonesia there are many old units of than Boeing 737 aircraft," Bambang said 

He said this year GMF would convert two units if grounded passenger aircraft of domestic airlines into cargo planes. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110881/gmf-to-expand-business-in-aircraft-spare-part-engineering

GMF can into aircraft maker someday...........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Jakarta Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Promotional Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> *GMF to expand business in aircraft spare part engineering*
> 6 hours ago | 600 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia, which has been known to operate only as aircraft maintenance workshop, has succeeded in producing aircraft spare parts.
> 
> GMF AeroAsia is an Indonesian company, a member of the state-owned Garuda Indonesia Group, established in 1984 as Garuda Maintenance Facilities Support Center.
> 
> Director of Line Operation of GMF AeroAsia Tazar Marta Kurniawan said on the sidelines of Indonesia Engineering Conference and Exhibition (IAECE), here on Wednesday, the company has qualified technicians to develop business in aircraft spare part engineering industry.
> 
> "We have for years doing the job of maintenance, but beside maintenance we can do a lot of things here with our existing resources. We could improve the performance of components," Tazar said .
> 
> He said GMF already won the "Design Organization Approval" (DOA) and "Part Manufacturing Approval" (PMA), one of the requirements to design and produce spare parts.
> 
> "Based on our experience, we could with our technicians fulfill the requirements, design and produce alternative spare parts for aircraft," he said.
> 
> He said GMF could produce spare parts more competitive in price and quality that will allow aircraft to operate more effectively as they do not have to waste time in importing spare parts from other countries.
> 
> "Normally, the price would be cheaper and the quality is superior adapted to our environment," he said, adding the spare parts could be 60-70 percent cheaper as it had no cost component of importing and it is faster in procurement. How much an airline will lose in potential income if an aircraft was grounded a day waiting for the supply of spare parts, he said.
> 
> He said GMF has developed four types of aircraft spare part and the number would be increased to 15 types this year.
> 
> He said GMF already have two candidates for business partners -- a company from the United States which will distribute and promote the GMF-made spare parts in the market. "The two companies have agreed to do that for us," he said.
> 
> We need to first build up a network for which the company has invited all stakeholders both from universities or other institutions such as the Technology Application and Study Agency (BPPT), and domestic and foreign aircraft maintenance companies.
> 
> "In the past we focused only on aircraft maintenance. GMF did not have to bother about design as there is BPPT, and the National Aviation and Aerospace Institute (LAPAN) and the products were audited by the Transport Ministry," he said.
> 
> Tazar said GMF would not concentrate only on domestic market but it would expand foothold to regional and international markets.
> 
> "Our target is to become one billion company, a compoan y with an income of US$1 trillion," he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, head of the sub-directorate of engineering at the Directorate of Aircraft Airworthiness Suharyadi Partodiyono said the government would support the initiative of GMF.
> 
> Suharyadi said maintenance of most aircraft is made abroad, therefore, GMF needs to develop itself especially as it already has the FAA certificate that GMF could also serve foreign aircraft.
> 
> He said there are always modifications, therefore, aircraft would not continue to be the same in design .
> 
> Meanwhile GMF had converted a Fokker F27 passenger aircraft into a cargo plane for Bangladesh, another indication of significant progress in the technical capability of the company.
> 
> The conversion of the 30-seat capacity aircraft into a cargo plane with a carrying capacity of 5.5 tons took two months.
> 
> Vice President for Engineering Services of GMF Bambang Suryowinarto said GMF has big potential to expand its business.
> 
> "Aircraft more than 20 years in age are no longer allowed to fly , but they could continue operation after they are converted into cargo planes. In Indonesia there are many old units of than Boeing 737 aircraft," Bambang said
> 
> He said this year GMF would convert two units if grounded passenger aircraft of domestic airlines into cargo planes. (*)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110881/gmf-to-expand-business-in-aircraft-spare-part-engineering
> 
> GMF can into aircraft maker someday...........


And be a positive support for Indonesian local aerospaces industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

_Saturday, 13 May 2017_
*Malindo to be renamed Batik Air*







by *b.k. sidhu*


BATIK Air is going to be the new name for Malindo Air.

This will come into effect in the second half of this year, but everything else will remain the same.

The rationale behind the branding change is to better align the offerings within Indonesia’s Lion Air Group stable of airlines to ensure there is seamless full service travel domestically and internationally.

“The feeder traffic from Lion Air group is not much now but the dynamics will change with Batik Air in the second half of this year,’’ Malindo Air CEO Chandran Rama Muthy says.

“We, Malindo Air (Batik Air Malaysia) will be the international link within the Lion Air group while the existing Batik Air Indonesia will continue to serve the Indonesian market and it is a full service carrier. We will promote Batik Air Malaysia brand across the 16 countries we operated in, and this will be a boost to our country, heritage and culture,’’ Chandran says.

The Lion Air Group controls Lion Air, Wings Air, Batik Air (Indonesia), Lion Bizjet, Malaysia’s Malindo Air, and Thailand’s Thai Lion Air. Malindo is 49% owned by Lion Group, controlled by Rusdi Kirana and his brother, and the remaining 51% is held predominately held by Chandran.

For a long time Indonesian carriers were banned from flying into Europe but that ban has since been lifted. Instead of Batik Air Indonesia flying all over the globe, the group has Malindo for its Asian connectivity, and the latter is now in the final stages of sealing a code share arrangement with a Middle East airline, which will give it global access to several markets.

Cities like London, Paris, Amsterdam, Stockholm, Rome, New York, Chicago, Rio De Janerio, Cape Town, and many others will be within reach once the code share is inked.

The idea is to keep the traffic flying within the group and code share partners.

Chandran is looking at several code share arrangements over the coming months and years as that is the only way the airline can grow its traffic profile and at the same time serve the market which needs connectivity.

No doubt Malaysia Airlines also has several code share arrangements and is member of oneworld alliance but choices are what the travelling public needs.

Malindo now offers interlining services to four airlines - Etihad Airways, Oman Air, Turkish Airlines and Qatar Airways.

It is hoping to end up with 30 such arrangements by the end of next year and this year it will add 10 more. “We have a big dream and by 2018 we would have 30 interline partners and several code-shares and our passengers traffic should be more than 10 million by then,’’ he adds.

Today Malindo boasts of 240 daily departures both from its bases in Subang and KLIA.

But back in 2013 when it started, not many believed this airline would pass the test of time. Many predicted that it would collapse soon after it took off.

But Malindo has proved its sceptics wrong up till now and is one of the fastest growing airlines globally given the spate of route openings and aircraft deliveries.

Last year it took deliveries of about ten new aircraft and this year it has taken deliveries of three. It expects seven more, adding to its current fleet of 45 currently. It will add five to seven new destinations to its existing list of 43 destinations.

“It is just growing and the pace has made people notice the airline,’’ says an industry observer.

One of the factors that had pushed it forward was due to Malaysia Airlines’ two major air disasters. While Malaysia Airlines shrunk its network, Malindo grew and capitalised on full service offering market.

Lower jet fuel prices and the move from klia2 to KLIA helped it reduce cost and price its fares appropriately to capitalise on the growth.

Malindo airfares are not like those low cost carriers as they do not charge for baggage and offer entertainment and meals onboard.

Malindo ended its first year carrying 900,000 passengers, and ended 2016 with 5.6 million. This year Chandran reckons the numbers will reach eight million.

From renting a small premises at Subang, it has bought over four floors in a building for RM16mil to house its operations, also in Subang. It has dedicated one floor for training purposes.

By June it will also be introducing the electronic flight bag for its crew so as to do away with paper.

For a company that does not own aircraft assets, it does not have to fork out big sums to buy aircraft. Instead it has operational leases with Lion Group at what Chandran says are at “market rates.’’

Is Malindo profitable?

“We are looking positive,’’ he says but will not elaborate. On whether Malindo would ever be listed, he says “let’s focus on making it profitable before dreaming of an IPO’’.

http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2017/05/13/malindo-to-be-renamed-batik-air/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Konsep Desain Stasiun MRTSuasana pembangunan stasiun Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Blok A di Jakarta, Jumat (12/5/2017). Pembangunan stasiun MRT yang terdiri dari tujuh stasiun layang dan enam stasiun bawah tanah tersebut akan memiliki konsep desain yang berbeda diantaranya stasiun Lebak Bulus dengan konsep Green Valley, Stasiun Haji Nawi dengan konsep Betawi Culture dan Stasiun Dukuh Atas dengan konsep Forest. (ANTARA /Muhammad Adimaja/)










Konsep Desain Stasiun MRTPekerja menyelesaikan pembangunan stasiun Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Blok A di Jakarta, Jumat (12/5/2017). Pembangunan stasiun MRT yang terdiri dari tujuh stasiun layang dan enam stasiun bawah tanah tersebut akan memiliki konsep desain yang berbeda diantaranya stasiun Lebak Bulus dengan konsep Green Valley, Stasiun Haji Nawi dengan konsep Betawi Culture dan Stasiun Dukuh Atas dengan konsep Forest. (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY.....the first High Speed train in South east asia. <3 
*
RI, China Signs USD4.5bn Loan Agreement for High Speed Train Project





TEMPO.CO*, *Beijing* - Indonesian-Chinese consortium PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China (KCIC) has signed a loan agreement worth US$4.5 billion with China Development Bank (CDB).

The agreement was reached following a bilateral meeting between President Joko Widodo and Chinese President Xi Jinping at Great Hall of People yesterday night.

KCIC CEO Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan said that the loan facility is equal to 75 percent of the bullet train project cost of US$6 billion. The remaining fund will be generated from the both Indonesian and Chinese shareholders, he said.

As such all requirements in the loan agreement have been met following the MoU signing, Hanggoro said.

Also attended the MoU signing ceremony was the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, State Secretariat Minister Pratiko, SOE Minister Rini Soemarno, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi and Indonesia Investment Board (BKPM) chairman Thomas Lembong.

source : tempo

*TransJakarta Corridor 13*

height : 23 m
length : 9.3 km
fully operational : June 22, 2017




































*Sepinggan International Airport, Balikpapan *
*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

It seems we're already hit 1 trillion dollar mark this year.

Nominal GDP growth (assuming the GDP growth average is +5%):
(_2015) _US$861 billion 
(_2016) _US$ 932 billion (+71 billion) 
*(*_*2017) *_*US$ $1.020 trillion* (+88 billion) 
(_2018) _US$ 1,113.070 trillion (+93 billion)

Pretty good figure, but there's still a lot more room to grow even more.
_
source:_
http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft...9&c=536&s=NGDPD,NGDPDPC,PPPGDP,PPPPC&grp=0&a=

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

Bennedict said:


> It seems we're already hit 1 trillion dollar mark this year.
> 
> Nominal GDP growth (assuming the GDP growth average is +5%):
> (_2015) _US$861 billion
> (_2016) _US$ 932 billion (+71 billion)
> *(*_*2017) *_*US$ $1.020 trillion* (+88 billion)
> (_2018) _US$ 1,113.070 trillion (+93 billion)
> 
> Pretty good figure, but there's still a lot more room to grow even more.
> _
> source:_
> http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2017/01/weodata/weorept.aspx?sy=2015&ey=2022&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=country&ds=.&br=1&pr1.x=76&pr1.y=9&c=536&s=NGDPD,NGDPDPC,PPPGDP,PPPPC&grp=0&a=



So .. You have to stabilized or if you cabn .. to strenghten your IDR ... If not ... yuour GDP (current market) will continue to volatile like "roller coaster" ... as it happened before ...


----------



## Nike

Bennedict said:


> It seems we're already hit 1 trillion dollar mark this year.
> 
> Nominal GDP growth (assuming the GDP growth average is +5%):
> (_2015) _US$861 billion
> (_2016) _US$ 932 billion (+71 billion)
> *(*_*2017) *_*US$ $1.020 trillion* (+88 billion)
> (_2018) _US$ 1,113.070 trillion (+93 billion)
> 
> Pretty good figure, but there's still a lot more room to grow even more.
> _
> source:_
> http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2017/01/weodata/weorept.aspx?sy=2015&ey=2022&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=country&ds=.&br=1&pr1.x=76&pr1.y=9&c=536&s=NGDPD,NGDPDPC,PPPGDP,PPPPC&grp=0&a=



Indonesian gov. actually deliberately trying to weaken Rupiah nominal value as long as international commodity prices still very low, to uphold standard of living of many worker who depends on commodity sector who depends on international market prices. 

Actually i am all for limited war in Korean Peninsula, as the war will made surge in demands of many Commodities Indonesia produces like nikel, tin, oil, foods, drugs and so on. So with war between Saudi proxies and Iranian proxies will disrupt oil production in MENA.


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> _Saturday, 13 May 2017_
> *Malindo to be renamed Batik Air*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2017/05/13/malindo-to-be-renamed-batik-air/
> 
> .



Gambarnya salah, sekarang malindo sudah pada pakai batik desainya.


----------



## Nike

*China gives positive response to Indonesia investment offer: Luhut*
3 hours ago | 526 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said China had given positive response to investment project offered by Indonesia at the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) forum earlier this week in Beijing.

Among the projects offered by Indonesia include integrated seaports of Bitung, in North Sulawesi, and Kuala Tanjung in North Sumatra and power generating plant and industrial estate in North Kalimantan.

"President Joko Widodo told President Xi Jinping when saying goodbye yesterday that next month a team from Indonesia may visit China to follow up talks on the projects," Luhut said here on Tuesday. 

He said the President has passed order to prepare the list of projects to be offered to China.

"We just wait for an official announcement from the president. It would concern a fairly big investment fund. China agreed on the program to produce palm oil-based bio-diesel B5 fuel. The project would need palm oil that we could supply," he said. 

Indonesia is the worlds largest producer and exporter of crude palm oil and China is a major consumer of the commodity. 

The two-day BRI forum ending on Monday was attended by 29 heads of state and government and heads of international organizations such as the International Monetary Fund (IMF) discussing synergy in policy, community relations and development of infrastructure. 

Indonesia, which is busy carrying out its ambitious infrastructure projects, hopes to gain from the forum.

Luhut did not say investment figure agreed upon between Indonesia and China, although a number of other countries already received fairly large investment from China. 

"China already invested heavily in a number of other countries. Among those receiving big inflows of investment from China include Saudi Arabia through the sale of a stake in its oil company Saudi Aramco. In Pakistan, China already invested US$62 billion, in Malaysia US$30 billion, and in the Philippines US$20 billion," he said. 

Compared to those countries, Indonesia, the largest economy in southeast Asia, has not succeeded much in drawing investment from China. Based on data at the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), Chinese investment under the BRI forum in Indonesia was only around US$5 billion-US$6 billion, 

Luhut said the government would facilitate investment by China in Indonesia such as with tax holiday. He said the agreement reached at the forum was not in the form of loan fund. 

China, the worlds second largest economy has a foreign exchange reserve of US$3 trillion, Luhut said, adding by releasing only one third of the fund China could help many other countries in economic development. 

"The Belt and Road Forum could be better than APEC as discussion at the BRI is more concrete. However, we would remain to be careful. We dont want to convert investment into loan as we want to maintain the position of our debts below 30 percent of our GDPO," he said. 

China sees the strategic position of Indonesia in its vision of reviving the legendary Silk Road . During his visit here in 2013, President Xi addressed the Indonesian Parliament, and spoke about One Belt One Road (OBOR) and the establishment of Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) to finance infrastructure projects and expressed support for regional economic connectivity and integration.

Investment offer from China for Indonesia began to come such as for the planned development of Jakarta-Bandung speed railway facility and infrastructure.

The Chinese government indicated in a number occasions that the Jakarta-Bandung speed railway was a prestigious project in Southeast Asia. Chinese officials said the project is a model of bilateral cooperation between the two countries involving the government and the private sector.

China, now the worlds largest investing country, has up to US$500 billion set aside for investment program in the next 10 years. The huge fund is to be used mainly to finance infrastructure projects, which are badly needed by Indonesia.

Indonesias exports to China had grown fast before slump hit the global economy including Chinese economy. The crisis resulted in a decline in Indonesias exports including to China. 

Lately, however, there were signs of recovery. In the first two months of the year Indonesias exports to that country were valued at US$4.3 billion, up sharply from US$2.6 billion in the same period in 2016 and from US$2.7 billion in 2015.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-response-to-indonesia-investment-offer-luhut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indosat - PSN buy Satelit Palapa N1 from China





Menteri Komunikasi dan Informatika Rudiantara (ketiga kanan) berjabat tangan dengan Vice President of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Yang Baohua (kiri), didampingi CEO Pasifik Satelit Nusantara Adi Rahman Adiwoso (kanan) dan CEO PT Indosat Alexander Rusli (kedua kanan) seusai penandatanganan kesepakatan pada acara Asia Pasific Satellite Communications System International Conference (APSAT) 2017 di Jakarta, Rabu (17/5/2017). (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)




> *Indosat-PSN beli satelit Palapa-N1 dari perusahaan China*
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Indosat Tbk (Indosat Ooredoo) dan PT Pasifik Satelit Nusantara (PSN) melalui perusahaan patungan PT Palapa Satelit Nusa Sejahtera (PSNS) menandatangani kontrak pembelian satelit dengan produsen satelit asal China, China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) di Jakarta, Rabu.
> 
> Penandatanganan kontrak pembelian senilai sekitar 220 juta dolar AS itu disaksikan oleh Menteri Komunikasi dan Informatika Rudiantara di sela Asia Pacific Satellite Communications System International Conference (APSAT) 2017.
> 
> President Director & CEO Indosat Ooredoo Alexander Rusli mengatakan satelit baru yang diberi nama Palapa Nusantara 1 atau Palapa-N1 itu akan diposisikan sebagai generasi penerus dari satelit Palapa-D pada slot orbit 113 derajat Bujur Timur.
> 
> "Ini satelit keempat yang pernah diluncurkan slot tersebut. Sudah financial close, jadi 2020 sudah ada satu pengganti sehingga layanan yang diberikan kepada pelanggan berjalan lancar," katanya.
> 
> Alex menuturkan satelit Palapa-N1 akan mengoptimalkan sumber daya spektrum yang ada untuk menyediakan layanan penyiaran (broadcast) dan pita lebar (broadband) di seluruh wilayah Indonesia dengan menggunakan teknologi baru yakni High Throughput Satellite (HTS).
> 
> Ia menambahkan bahwa pembelian satelit baru itu juga menegaskan sebagai penyedia layanan satelit sekaligus komitmen perusahaan untuk mempercepat proses penetrasi "broadband" di Indonesia.
> 
> "Target kami adalah untuk memastikan semua pelanggan eksisting mendapatkan layanan yang lancar. Kami harap dengan teknologi HTS, kami bisa menjadi bagian dari solusi broadband di Indonesia," katanya.
> 
> Alex menuturkan, dengan nilai pembelian mencapai ssekitar 220 juta dolar AS, biaya tersebut mencakup pembangunan, asuransi dan peluncuran satelit yang ditargetkan sebelum Juli 2020.
> 
> Pemilihan produsen satelit asal China dilakukan berdasarkan proses lelang dengan tiga kriteria, yakni teknis, waktu dan harga.
> 
> PSNS nantinya akan melakukan pengadaan dan pengoperasian satelit Palapa-N1 sebagai pengganti Palapa-D.
> 
> CEO Pasifik Satelit Nusantara Adi Rahman Adiwoso dalam kesempatan yang sama, berharap kerja sama tersebut mampu memecahkan masalah kesenjangan digital yang ada di masyarakat.
> 
> "Sekaligus mempercepat penetrasi akses internet ke seluruh wilayah Indonesia," ujarnya.
> 
> Menkominfo Rudiantara menyambut positif penandatanganan kontrak pembelian satelit Palapa-N1 karena menjadi salah satu cara untuk membangun infrastruktur telekomunikasi di Indonesia.
> 
> "Dengan ditandatangani ini, ada security. Bisnis satelit itu bukan bisnis yang kita ngomong sekarang, besok keluar. Kalau ingin satelit ada di atas Indonesia butuh waktu tujuh sampai delapan tahun."
> 
> "Bangun satu satelit sendiri butuh 30-36 bulan. Maka sekarang guyur dulu Indonesia dengan infrastruktur, nanti permintaan akan tumbuh sendiri," pungkasnya.
> 
> Editor: AA Ariwibowo



http://www.antaranews.com/berita/629703/indosat-psn-beli-satelit-palapa-n1-dari-perusahaan-china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia exports frozen octopus to Japan*

Indonesia has started exports of frozen octopus to Japan through state-owned fishery firm Perinus, which has sent 30 tons of frozen octopus to Ibaraki Prefecture port from Makassar, South Sulawesi, since last week.

The move is a follow-up of a cooperation agreement between Indonesia and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries director general Nilanto Perbowo said as reported by _kompas.com_ on Sunday.

Perinus targets to export 1,000 tons of frozen octopus to Japan this year through Ajirushi Company, a private company appointed by JICA for the agreement.

“We hope that Perinus can use the octopus processing device from JICA to maintain quality and to increase prices of octopus-based products from South Sulawesi and other Indonesian regions,” Nilanto said, adding that the ministry would continue to assist Perinus and fishermen to catch more octopuses in a sustainable way.

Assistance from the government will include ways to increase catch and methods in processing octopuses that meet international export quality.

“We hope the octopus will be one of Indonesia’s main export products in the future,” she said. (ecn/bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/05/16/indonesia-exports-frozen-octopus-to-japan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

S&P upgrades Indonesia's sovereign rating to investment grade

_Rating agency Standard & Poor's (S&P) upgraded Indonesia's sovereign bond ratings to investment grade on Friday, saying the move reflected its assessment of reduced risks to the country's fiscal position._






Fund managers say _the investment grade from S&P, which matches the ratings awarded by Fitch and Moody's years ago, will give Indonesia access to a wider pool of investors. A rating upgrade usually also means an economy can get cheaper cost of borrowing for its bonds._

S&P has upgraded Indonesia's sovereign credit outlook to BBB-, which is an investment grade, up from BB+, junk status.

The agency said "Indonesia's increased focus on realistic budgeting has reduced likelihood that shortfall in future revenue would widen general government deficit significantly."

The main stock index in Jakarta spiked more than 3 percent after the S&P upgrade.

"From a macro stance, the S&P upgrade is positive as this will further reduce the country’s cost of funds which is relatively expensive vs its peers in the region," said Bharat Joshi, investment director at Aberdeen Asset Management in Jakarta.

S&P had previously not followed other big ratings agencies due to a host of concerns. It gave Indonesia a positive outlook in May 2015 for President Joko Widodo's bold move to remove gasoline subsidies.

In June last year, it denied Indonesia its coveted investment grade again, citing weak government revenue collection and worsening corporate credit quality.

Since then, Widodo reshuffled his cabinet and appointed respected reformist, former managing director of the World Bank, Sri Mulyani Indrawati, as his finance minister.

She then ran a tax amnesty program that many said was the world's most successful and is currently overseeing a plan to overhaul the taxation system.

_http://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-ratings-idUSKCN18F0RF?il=0_


Begini Lonjakan IHSG Setelah RI Dapat Investment Grade

Sepanjang pagi hingga siang tadi IHSG bergerak cukup datar. Baru menjelang penutupan, tak lama setelah pengumuman S&P, IHSG langsung melonjak seperti terlihat di grafik di bawah ini.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867742064401944576

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Five percent growth not substantial to boost people`s welfare: BI*
Kamis, 25 Mei 2017 00:59 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - An annual economic growth rate of five percent is not adequate for the country to boost its peoples welfare, Bank Indonesia (BI) Governor Agus Martowardojo stated.

"We know that the five percent growth is not sufficient to promote the peoples welfare, and that the economy must grow above five percent. To achieve it, we need structural reforms, both in the fiscal and monetary sectors as well as the financial sector," he noted during the launch of a book titled "Study of Financial Stability" here on Wednesday. 

The governor said the efforts to achieve an economic growth of over seven percent must be accompanied by steps to maintain macroeconomic stability and the financial system in a way that the economy grows at a higher pace.

"If we want the economy to grow, we must ensure that it is strong, sound, and sustainable. Sound economic growth cannot be achieved if there is no macroprudential and financial system stability," he emphasized.

He pointed out that the Indonesian economy remains stable, but the country needs to stay alert for global challenges and uncertainties, which will still cast a shadow on the Indonesian economy.

The BI has anticipated global economic pressure by strengthening the macroprudential policy and adopting several strategies, including intensifying supervision.

Other strategies adopted by BI are strengthening crisis management and expanding communication and coordination with the Committee for Financial System Stability and consulting with the House of Representatives on a mix policy.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*To support economy growth, efficiency, and people connectivity the indonesia govt spend a billion of money to build more infrastructure in indonesia. 

Skytrain Soekarno Hatta International Airport






Raillink for Soekarno Hatta international airport



*

*Trans Java Railway : Double Track











Trans Sumatera : Batang Kuis Station /North Sumatera

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

Vehicle wagon order by Bangladesh









Bangladesh already ordered 200 wagon and add around 50 in the future ...









Flat car ordered by Australia

*Idul Fitri Train made in Madiun
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

OUTFRONT Media Inc., announced its expanded partnership with the official Indonesian Ministry of Tourism, Wonderful Indonesia, deploying the organization's first-ever U.S. out-of-home campaign in the heart of NYC's advertising hub, Times Square.






The highly-visual advertisements depict the country's beautiful landscapes and cultural elements in larger than life format, highlighting the various experiences and attractions available to tourists visiting the country. Three billboards went live on May 1st and 29th respectively, and will be on display throughout the month of June, coinciding with the high summer travel season. This particular deployment is set in three key locations: 7th Avenue & 48th Street, 5 Times Square & 41st Street and 727 Seventh Avenue between 48th & 49th Street.

_http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ign-to-times-square-billboards-300465461.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

‘Wonderful Indonesia’ on Display in S. Korea's Two Biggest Cities

The Ministry of Tourism's international marketing campaign "Wonderful Indonesia" has now reached Seoul and Busan, South Korea, to draw Korean tourists to holiday destinations across the archipelago. 






_Tourism Ministry advertisements first appeared on subway cars and above boarding gates in the Seoul Metro on May 14 and will remain in place until July 15, in an attempt to catch the gaze of busy commuters looking for a break from their daily grinds. _

"Our Wonderful Indonesia campaign will become the center of attention for South Koreans in Seoul and Busan looking for a new holiday getaway. We believe our design is easy on the eyes and displays a clear, captivating message," the ministry's deputy for foreign marketing I Gde Pitana said in Jakarta on Tuesday (30/05).

The ads, covered with glossy and awe-inspiring photos of Indonesia's rich cultural traditions and natural beauty, are expected to significantly increase South Korean tourism to the Southeast Asian country.

"Once the opportunity presented itself, we were aggressive in capitalizing on it. We believe Seoul residents will love it here," said Elizabeth Hutagaol, the Tourism Ministry's foreign marketing spokeswoman.

A large billboard and other smaller window advertisements have been put up throughout the port city of Busan this month.

Many of the Wonderful Indonesia ads around the world feature renowned Indonesian sites, such as Borobudur Temple near Malang, Central Java, Prambanan Temple in Yogyakarta, Sumbawa in West Nusa Tenggara and Lake Toba, in North Sumatra.

"Our marketing campaign in Busan is scheduled to run from May to October, with a heavy focus on drawing greater interest in the Busan Indonesia Center there," Elizabeth said.

According to Tourism Ministry data, nearly 400,000 South Korean tourists visited the archipelago last year, up from 340,000 in 2015. Tourism Minister Arief Yahya expects to draw as many as 515,000 South Koreans this year.

"Bali and Yogyakarta have become favorite destinations for South Korean tourists," Arief said.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/news/wonderful-indonesia-display-s-koreas-two-biggest-cities/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*MoU signed between Indonesia and Germany*

*More investment and technology in maritime will come to Indonesia*





FPB 57 is ToT from Germany

*RI dan Jerman Jalin Kerja Sama Strategis di Sektor Maritim*

Jakarta - Kementerian Koordinator bidang Kemaritiman Republik Indonesia melakukan kerja sama bilateral dengan Jerman guna membangun poros kemaritiman di kedua negara tersebut.

Kerja sama tersebut tertuang dalam penandatanganan nota kesepahaman (MoU) antara Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan dengan Deputi Perdana Menteri Jerman Sigmar Gabriel, di kantor Kementerian Luar Negeri Jerman, Berlin, pada Rabu (31/5/2017).

Turut pula hadir mendampingi Deputi Bidang Koordinasi Kedaulatan Maritim Kemenko Kemaritiman Arif Havas Oegroseno, Deputi Bidang Koordinasi SDM, Iptek dan Budaya Maritim Kemenko Kemaritiman Safri Burhanuddin, Dubes RI untuk Jerman Fauzi Bowo serta beberapa staf khusus Menko Maritim.

Kerja sama antar kedua negara tersebut merupakan implementasi dari deklarasi bersama antara Indonesia dengan Jerman dalam kerjasama komprehensif yang sempat dilakukan di Jakarta pada 12 Juli 2012.

Adapun yang tertuang dalam kerja sama tersebut antara lain kerja sama strategis maritim, keamanan dan keselamatan laut, investasi infrastuktur maritim, investasi galangan kapal, kerjasama riset dan teknologi serta pelatihan.

Lebih lanjut, dalam kesempatan tersebut Luhut juga terlibat dalam dialog dengan Deputi Perdana Menteri Sigmar Gabriel. Melalui keterangan Deputi Havas diketahui kedua belah pihak mendiskusikan beberapa topik hangat terkait geopolitik di kedua kawasan. Termasuk mengenai keamanan laut, dan potensi kerjasama strategis yang dijalin Indonesia-Jerman ke depan.

"Kedua pihak membahas geopolitik di kawasan, keamanan laut, _counter terrorism_, dan kerja sama strategis Indonesia-Jerman," ujarnya seperti dikutip dari keterangan pers Kemenko Maritim, Kamis (01/06/2017).

Selanjutnya diakui Havas, pertemuan tersebut rencananya akan ditindak-lanjuti dengan dua kunjungan balasan Deputi Perdana Menteri Jerman Sigmar Gabriel dan kunjungan Menteri Transportasi dan Infrastruktur Digital Jerman Alexander Dobrindt.

"Deputi PM Jerman akan datang ke Indonesia setelah Pemilu Jerman sekitar akhir September atau awal Oktober, sedangkan untuk kerja sama di bidang Konektifitas Maritim, menteri transportasi Jerman akan datang ke Indonesia sekitar Bulan Juli," ungkapnya.
(ang/ang) 

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...-jalin-kerja-sama-strategis-di-sektor-maritim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BI predicts surplus of balance of payment in 2017*
Selasa, 30 Mei 2017 04:18 WIB - 2.342 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias balance of payment will still enjoy a surplus this year but it will decline to US$3-4 billion from US$12 billion last year, Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo has predicted. 

The drop will be the result of declining capital and financial account, along with the conclusion of the tax amnesty program on March 31, 2017, reducing the inflow of repatriation fund to the financial market, he said here on Monday night.

"Last year we saw the boost came from the tax amnesty program which has an impact on capital account," he said.

The projected surplus of the balance of payment at the end of this year will remain the same as the surplus of the balance of payment in the January-March 2017 period which was mostly fueled by capital and financial account at US$7.9 billion, he said.

The balance of payment reflects transactions between the Indonesian population and foreign nationals. The balance of payment includes current account (including goods, services and income) and capital and financial account.

Agus said the declining surplus of the balance of payment is also caused by a deficit of the countrys current account which is projected to reach 1.8-1.9 percent of the national gross domestic product (GDP). The figure is the same as the deficit of the current account in 2016.

Despite the deficit, the current account is still under control. The improving export performance this year is expected to help improve the current account, he said.

In the first quarter of 2017, the current account saw a deficit of US$2.4 billion, accounting for 1 percent of the GDP. The rising deficit of the current account was mostly fueled by the rising deficit of trade balance from oil and gas which reached US$2.1 billion and primary income which saw a deficit of US$7.4 billion. (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Advancements in Indonesia`s nuclear technology showcased in Vienna*

*



*
Minister Moh. Nasir (front right) on the sidelines of an international conference held by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) took a visit to the IAEA's laboratory in Seibersdof, Austria (May 29, 2017). (Repro: BATAN)


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Research, Technology, and Higher Education Minister Mohamad Nasir participated in the International Conference on the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Technical Cooperation Program: Sixty Years and Beyond held in Vienna on May 30, 2017.

Nasir was among around 1,500 participants from 168 IAEA member states that include heads of state/government, ministers, and a large number of other high-ranking officials.

During the conference in Vienna, the Indonesian minister for research, technology, and higher education presented various national achievements in the utilization of nuclear technology and energy for peaceful purposes to improve the peoples welfare, mainly in the agriculture/food, health, and environment sectors.

During his presentation, Minister Nasir stressed on the importance of IAEA member states providing support and enhancing contributions to the IAEAs Technical Cooperation (TC) program.

The objective of the TC program is to promote a tangible socio-economic impact in areas where the peaceful application of nuclear technology holds a comparative advantage, including in human health, food and agriculture, water and the environment, industrial applications and energy.

The TC program is tailored to meet the specific needs of member states, including those of least developed nations and responds to the evolving needs and priorities of member states through capacity building, transfer of nuclear technology, and the sharing of knowledge among member countries.

The program contributes directly in a cost-effective manner to realize major sustainable development priorities of each country.

The TC program seeks to promote sustainability and self-reliance and has an important strategic role to play in addressing multi-sectoral and interrelated developmental needs of member states through the application of nuclear science and technology.

Minister Nasir explained that since participating in the IAEA technical cooperation program in 1959, Indonesia has enjoyed various benefits in the fields of plant breeding by developing superior varieties of rice, soybean, and sorghum and the application of nuclear science and technology for health.

In addition, Indonesia has provided modernization assistance to the IAEAs nuclear applications laboratory in Seibersdorf in an effort to strengthen cooperation in research, development, and capacity building.

"Being an IAEA member, Indonesia benefits from the TC program in promoting the contribution of nuclear energy for peace, health, and well-being," Nasir remarked at the International Conference on the IAEA Technical Cooperation Program.

The conference serves as a platform for member states and other partners to collectively explore innovative means to further develop partnerships with other UN systems and regional organizations, financial institutions, non-traditional donors, and the private sector in order to enhance delivery of the TC program.

According to Nasir, Indonesia contributes to the implementation of the TC program by providing experts to assist other developing countries in the utilization of nuclear technology.

Nasir pointed out that Indonesia has a sufficient number of nuclear experts to develop the technology, as the country has several universities offering study programs in nuclear science and engineering.

"The Bandung Institute of Technology has an engineering and physics program, and the Gadjah Mada University in Yogyakarta has a nuclear physics program. Hence, we have several human resources adept in nuclear engineering," Nasir explained.

However, Nasir noted that Indonesian human resources in the field of nuclear technology have not been working in the country, as there is yet no nuclear technology development program in Indonesia.

As a result, they are working in other countries where nuclear technology is well developed.

Several Indonesian human resources are working in Japan and Russia and are also highly likely to work in Malaysia.

In addition to human resources, the minister said, Indonesia has abundant deposits of nuclear elements in nature, such as uranium, that have not been explored for nuclear power plants.

Indonesia is promoting a sustainable technical cooperation strategy developed by the IAEA to apply nuclear technology for peaceful purposes.

Moreover, it supports efforts to achieve the Sustainable Development Goals.

The minister asserted that Indonesia was entirely capable of providing technical assistance to other IAEA members.

Such assistance can be in the form of training and fellowship programs in agriculture, especially in the areas of mutation breeding, irradiation of food for preservation for disaster areas, and industrial applications.

Minister Nasir also highlighted Indonesias initiatives in strengthening and developing nuclear research and technology for peace in the Asia-Pacific region through a cooperation platform of Regional Capacity Building Initiative (RCBI).

The RCBI was launched at the end of 2015 and was made operational in 2016.

This program is facilitated by the Indonesian National Nuclear Agency, which has been assigned as the IAEA collaborating center, and the Indonesian Nuclear Energy Regulatory Agency for capacity building in radiation safety infrastructure in the region.

Indonesia has developed nuclear technology for a long time, and the people have enjoyed its benefits in the health and agriculture sector.
(T.O001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

*http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...nesias-nuclear-technology-showcased-in-vienna*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


>


well done .. good trik

*Indomie Place the World Eight Sequence, Frequently Used Foods*

*Friday, 02 June 2017 - 23:00 WIB




*
Jpnn.com , JAKARTA - Kantar Worldpanel released Brand Footprint 2017. As a result, Indomie was named the most popular brand of Indonesian consumers in large urban areas.

At least almost all Indonesians have bought Indomie brands, on average 3-4 times a month during 2016.

According to New Business Development Director Kantar Worldpanel Indonesia Fanny Murhayati, Indomie's strengths make the brand managed to maintain the top position in Brand Footprint survey since last year.

"_Even Indomie is also able to obtain the position of the eight most chosen brands around the world,_" said Fanny in Jakarta, Friday (2/6).

*In Nigeria, Indomie said Fanny, also managed to win the Brand Footprint ranking and was in number one position.*

Broad international sales, is one of the supporting factors of performance from Indomie .

"In addition to Indonesia and Nigeria, Indomie also has market share in Ghana, Malaysia, Middle East, Turkey, and the United States," he said.

Fanny said that besides Indomie , other brands that most selected by Indonesian consumers are Royco, Mie Sedap, Frisian Flag, So Klin, Ship Fire, Indofood, Masako, Lifebuoy and Rinso.

*http://www.jpnn.com/news/indomie-tempati-urutan-delapan-dunia-makanan-yang-sering-dikonsumsi



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesian President Joko Widodo a.k.a. Jokowi greeted Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe during his state visit. The welcoming event was done at Bogor State Palace on Sunday, January 15, 2017. Image: ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean


Indonesia, Japan Committed to Accelerating Railway Project
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesia and Japan are committed to accelerating the development of medium-speed railway facilities for the Jakarta-Surabaya route, according to Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia Masafumi Ishii.

"With support from Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla, big projects can run well. I will try again to make big projects benefit both countries, Indonesia and Japan," Ishii said at the Vice Presidents office on Friday, June 2.

In the meantime, Chairman of the Vice Presidential Expert Team Sofyan Wanandi said the commitment was supported by the implementation of work schedules, which were drawn up by the Ministry of Public Works led-Indonesian team and the Japanese team for conducting a feasibility study.

"They are making a joint feasibility study to accelerate the railway construction and establish the necessary investment. The joint study has been discussed well and everything is going according to plan," Sofyan said, adding that the implementation of the medium-speed train project for Jakarta-Surabaya route could run well.

Furthermore, to accelerate the development of Japanese investment projects in Indonesia, including the medium-speed train for Jakarta-Surabaya route and Patimban Port in Subang, West Java province, Kalla will meet Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe in Tokyo on June 5.

"More commitments will be discussed during the meeting of Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on Monday," he said.

*ANTARA*
https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...pan-Committed-to-Accelerating-Railway-Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Government to establish electronic toll collection consortium*
Kamis, 1 Juni 2017 05:18 WIB - 2.774 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Public Works and Public Housing Ministry (PUPR), in cooperation with Bank Indonesia, will establish an electronic toll collection (ETC) consortium to set up a non-cash payment system on toll roads, which is targeted to operate thoroughly in Oct 2017.

The shareholders of the consortium will consist of various stakeholders from bank companies, toll road enterprises, and switching companies.

The consortiums role is to manage electronic payment facilities and infrastructure on toll roads, such as system and procurement of "reader," data synchronization, and proportional profit sharing.

"It will also play a major role in the integration of the toll road segments as well as in improving the business model and technical aspects of electronics," BI Governor Agus Martowardojo told the press here on Wednesday.

The establishment of the consortium is in line with governments target to change every payment in the toll roads using non-cash or electronic mechanism.

BI has set a target to manage non-cash payment system in 35 toll roads in Oct 2017. Currently, only 25 percent of total payments in 35 toll roads in Indonesia are using non-cash payment.

"Hence, this consortium is one of the required institutional aspects to be established," Martowardojo noted.

In addition to the institutionalization, electronicfication of all toll roads will also change the business model of various participating companies on the highways.

Among some changes is the business commission that the bank must pay to the operator for the non-cash payment application of 0.3 percent, which will be replaced by a merchant discount rate (MDR) system. MDR will be implemented after the ETC consortium is officially established.

To add incentives for banks to integrate, BI will also allow banks to charge additional commissions to customers when charging an electronic money balance used to pay for toll services. Such fee will be regulated in the revision of Bank Indonesia regulation concerning electronic money.

Technically, BI and the PUPR Ministry divide the four stages of non-cash electronication including the electronification stage of the entire toll road in October 2017, the integration of the toll road system, the integration of toll roads and the establishment of the Electronic Toll Collection Consortium (ETC) as well as the implementation of Multi Lane Free Flow (MLFF), as a process of payment of tolls which not require the drivers to take a long stop.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Government`s development plan running on right track* 

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - In a bid to advance the country, the government is laying down its development programs on a Medium-Term National Development Plan (RPJMN) and long-term initiative called "Indonesia 2045 Vision."

The development carried out since the government of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) came to power in late 2014 is believed to be running on the right track, National Development Planning Minister/Head of the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro had stated in Jakarta on Tuesday, May 30.

*The Bappenas minister said most of the programs in the RPJMN are on the right track.* He made the statement after a meeting to discuss the implementation of the RPJMN 2015-2019 and to deliberate on the draft of the "Indonesia 2045 Vision" Long-Term Development Plan.

President Jokowi held a limited cabinet meeting to discuss the draft of the Indonesia 2045 Vision and to evaluate the implementation of the RPJMN 2015-2019 at his Presidential office late last month.

Three stages of national development will be needed to realize the Indonesia 2045 Vision. The implementation of the three stages of development will be carried out in three 10-year periods that will cover the development of infrastructure, processing industry to increase added value, and the service industry, including the tourism sector.

Hence, the president met his cabinet ministers to discuss the draft of the Indonesia 2045 Vision while evaluating the ongoing national development based on the RPJMN 2015-2019.

Jokowi chaired the limited cabinet ministers meeting to discuss two topics, notably the 2017 Revised State Budget and the Indonesia 2045 vision.

On the previous day, President Jokowi had held a plenary cabinet meeting at the Presidential Palace in Bogor, West Java, to discuss preparations in the face of the Muslim post-fasting Eid ul-Fitr or Lebaran festivities.

Regarding the evaluation of the RPJMN 2015-2019, Minister Brodjonegoro said the development programs have been carried out based on plans.

*"We divided the results of the evaluation into three parts. One part likely is very difficult to achieve, and the other part still needs additional efforts to realize it. However, most of the programs are already on the right course. The one that is difficult to achieve is only small, yet we need additional efforts to achieve it," Brodjonegoro noted.*

Moreover, there are programs that have been realized but are showing indications of being wrongly prepared since the start, both in terms of target and definition. Yet, in general, the national development programs have been carried out on the right track. The government, however, has to work hard, so that the national development programs for the 2015-2019 period would be carried out holistically and smoothly.

"Programs are on track means that targets are about to be achieved or have been exceeded," Minister Brojonegoro stated, adding that based on data, the number of programs that had been on the right track is the largest one.

However, some data of the programs that have been achieved would be eliminated, as since the start, their planning has been viewed to have been wrongly made. The minister cited the tax ratio as an example.

"The 16 percent tax ratio is difficult to achieve since now, the realization of the tax ratio is only 11 percent. The poverty indicator is still in the yellow mark, so we need to put in extra efforts to achieve the target by 2019," he noted.

The additional efforts to be made by the government are included in the Government Work Plan for 2018 and 2019. Programs considered to have been on the right track included those related to infrastructure development and efforts to control inflation.

Infrastructure development is one of the programs that can be realized and is being given priority by the government. It is included in the first three 10-year periods of the Indonesia 2024 Vision.

Infrastructure development, to serve as the foundation for other developmental stages, will be carried out in the first 10 years.

=========================================================
For more : Antaranews

really glad to hear that the development on the right track, i can feel it btw. so many infras project across indonesia. new airport from sabang to merauke, toll road in sumatera, java, kalimantan, bali and sulawesi, sea port, railway, lrt, mrt, electricity, highway in papua, kalimantan, sumatera, and 65 new dam and one of them is the biggest dam in indonesia build in aceh, the govertment build it across indonesia ofcourse its long term investment, Palapa ring road broadband program across indonesia, and also "Dana Desa Program" to support our village development. i think its okey for me to say that Jokowi might lead 2019 Election for 2 period of his presidency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Bungaterakhir said:


> *Government`s development plan running on right track*
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - In a bid to advance the country, the government is laying down its development programs on a Medium-Term National Development Plan (RPJMN) and long-term initiative called "Indonesia 2045 Vision."
> 
> The development carried out since the government of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) came to power in late 2014 is believed to be running on the right track, National Development Planning Minister/Head of the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro had stated in Jakarta on Tuesday, May 30.
> 
> *The Bappenas minister said most of the programs in the RPJMN are on the right track.* He made the statement after a meeting to discuss the implementation of the RPJMN 2015-2019 and to deliberate on the draft of the "Indonesia 2045 Vision" Long-Term Development Plan.
> 
> President Jokowi held a limited cabinet meeting to discuss the draft of the Indonesia 2045 Vision and to evaluate the implementation of the RPJMN 2015-2019 at his Presidential office late last month.
> 
> Three stages of national development will be needed to realize the Indonesia 2045 Vision. The implementation of the three stages of development will be carried out in three 10-year periods that will cover the development of infrastructure, processing industry to increase added value, and the service industry, including the tourism sector.
> 
> Hence, the president met his cabinet ministers to discuss the draft of the Indonesia 2045 Vision while evaluating the ongoing national development based on the RPJMN 2015-2019.
> 
> Jokowi chaired the limited cabinet ministers meeting to discuss two topics, notably the 2017 Revised State Budget and the Indonesia 2045 vision.
> 
> On the previous day, President Jokowi had held a plenary cabinet meeting at the Presidential Palace in Bogor, West Java, to discuss preparations in the face of the Muslim post-fasting Eid ul-Fitr or Lebaran festivities.
> 
> Regarding the evaluation of the RPJMN 2015-2019, Minister Brodjonegoro said the development programs have been carried out based on plans.
> 
> *"We divided the results of the evaluation into three parts. One part likely is very difficult to achieve, and the other part still needs additional efforts to realize it. However, most of the programs are already on the right course. The one that is difficult to achieve is only small, yet we need additional efforts to achieve it," Brodjonegoro noted.*
> 
> Moreover, there are programs that have been realized but are showing indications of being wrongly prepared since the start, both in terms of target and definition. Yet, in general, the national development programs have been carried out on the right track. The government, however, has to work hard, so that the national development programs for the 2015-2019 period would be carried out holistically and smoothly.
> 
> "Programs are on track means that targets are about to be achieved or have been exceeded," Minister Brojonegoro stated, adding that based on data, the number of programs that had been on the right track is the largest one.
> 
> However, some data of the programs that have been achieved would be eliminated, as since the start, their planning has been viewed to have been wrongly made. The minister cited the tax ratio as an example.
> 
> "The 16 percent tax ratio is difficult to achieve since now, the realization of the tax ratio is only 11 percent. The poverty indicator is still in the yellow mark, so we need to put in extra efforts to achieve the target by 2019," he noted.
> 
> The additional efforts to be made by the government are included in the Government Work Plan for 2018 and 2019. Programs considered to have been on the right track included those related to infrastructure development and efforts to control inflation.
> 
> Infrastructure development is one of the programs that can be realized and is being given priority by the government. It is included in the first three 10-year periods of the Indonesia 2024 Vision.
> 
> Infrastructure development, to serve as the foundation for other developmental stages, will be carried out in the first 10 years.
> 
> =========================================================
> For more : Antaranews
> 
> really glad to hear that the development on the right track, i can feel it btw. so many infras project across indonesia. new airport from sabang to merauke, toll road in sumatera, java, kalimantan, bali and sulawesi, sea port, railway, lrt, mrt, electricity, highway in papua, kalimantan, sumatera, and 65 new dam and one of them is the biggest dam in indonesia build in aceh, the govertment build it across indonesia ofcourse its long term investment, Palapa ring road broadband program across indonesia, and also "Dana Desa Program" to support our village development. i think its okey for me to say that Jokowi might lead 2019 Election for 2 period of his presidency.



I just hope that current political situation will not throw this great progress and plan into dissaray. Those social justice warriors and the towelheads they are brawling with contribute almost nothing to such progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Peninjauan Tol PanturaRombongan mobil kepolisian melintas di area tol Pemalang Batang di Kabupaten Batang, Jawa Tengah, Senin (5/6/2017). Untuk mengamankan arus mudik maupun balik, Polda Jateng menyiapkan penambahan personel sebanyak 1.105 petugas yang dibagi dari Tegal hingga Kendal, dan memasang patok-patok bantuan di sepanjang jalan tol yang diberi stiker "scotlight" per 25 meter. (ANTARA FOTO/Harviyan Perdana Putra)







Peninjauan Tol PanturaRombongan mobil kepolisian melintas di area tol Pemalang Batang di Kabupaten Batang, Jawa Tengah, Senin (5/6/2017). Untuk mengamankan arus mudik maupun balik, Polda Jateng menyiapkan penambahan personel sebanyak 1.105 petugas yang dibagi dari Tegal hingga Kendal, dan memasang patok-patok bantuan di sepanjang jalan tol yang diberi stiker "scotlight" per 25 meter. (ANTARA FOTO/Harviyan Perdana Putra)







Peninjauan Tol PanturaKapolda Jateng Irjen Condro Kirono (kanan) didampingi Kapolres Batang AKBP Juli Agung Pramono (kiri) meninjau perkembangan jalan tol Pemalang-Batang di Kabupaten Batang, Jawa Tengah, Senin (5/6/2017). Untuk mengamankan arus mudik maupun balik, Polda Jateng menyiapkan penambahan personel sebanyak 1.105 petugas yang dibagi dari Tegal hingga Kendal, dan memasang patok-patok bantuan di sepanjang jalan tol yang diberi stiker "scotlight" per 25 meter. (ANTARA FOTO/Harviyan Perdana Putra)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> I just hope that current political situation will not throw this great progress and plan into dissaray. Those social justice warriors and the towelheads they are brawling with contribute almost nothing to such progress.



It's very fortunate that we have a level-headed leader in the very top position, that can wisely embrace all differences and not drawn into senseless bickering and hostility. Keep calm and work, work, work.


----------



## nufix

Trans Sumatra Toll Progresses






Land clearing for trans sumatra autobahn section Minas-Kandis





Massive intersection of the North Sumatra section. 10 months ago, this area was just plantations





Part of trans sumatra toll in Lampung province, the southernmost province of Sumatra island

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*State firms form joint venture firm to manage Trans-Java toll road*





State-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga and PT Waskita Toll Road (WTR) have established a joint venture company, PT Jasamarga Transjawa Tol, according to a statement published by the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Wednesday.

*The new company will run Trans-Java toll road services, including road construction, operation, maintenance and any other related businesses.*

*Jasa Marga contributed Rp 812.5 million (US$61,048) to the joint venture and owns 65 percent of the shares.*

Meanwhile, WTR -- a subsidiary of publicly listed state construction firm PT Waskita Karya -- owns the remainder of the shares.

"The joint venture will ease the integration of operational management for the Trans-Java toll road," Jasa Marga operational director Mohammad Sofyan wrote in the statement.

“It will boost efficiency and improve services for customers and increase the firm's share in the Trans-Java toll road development and operations."

source : thejakartapost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PLN to issue bonds and sukuk worth Rp10 trillion*
Rabu, 7 Juni 2017 04:35 WIB - 1.310 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State electricity company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) plans to issue bonds worth Rp8 trillion and sharia bonds (sukuk) worth Rp2 trillion this year to build electricity infrastructures.

"Proceeds from the issuance of bonds and sukuk will be used to meet investment needs to build electricity infrastructures," Chief of PLN Corporate Communication Unit I Made Suprateka said in a press statement released on Tuesday.

PLN expected to receive Rp2 trillion consisting of Rp1.6 trillion from the issuance of bonds and Rp400 billion from the issuance of sukuk this year, he said adding the rest will be obtained in the following years.

He said local rating agency PT Pemeringkat Efek Indonesia (Pefindo) has assigned its AAA ratings for the two kinds of debt securities.

Both the bonds and sukuk will be issued in three series --series A with a tenure of five years, series B with a tenure of seven years and series C with a tenure of 10 years.

PLN has appointed PT Bahana Sekuritas, PT Danareksa Sekuritas, PT Indo Premier Securities, and PT Mandiri Sekuritas as joint lead underwriters, with PT Bank Tabungan Negara (Persero) Tbk (BTN) acting as a trustee agent.

The book-building period started on June 6 and will end on 15, while the public offering period will start on July 3 and end on July 6. The bonds and sukuk will be floated to Indonesia Stock Exchange on July 12.

By the end of last year, the number of PLN customers reached 64.3 million, up by 5 percent from 61.2 million a year earlier. The company posted a net profit of Rp10.5 trillion in 2016, jumping 75.04 percent from Rp6 trillion the year before.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*BPPT and ITB sign MoU on railway feasibility study*




Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - The Technology Application and Study Body (BPPT) and the Bandung Institute of Technology have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on pre-feasibility study on increasing train speed between Jakarta and Surabaya.

"The study is to have an objective description before making a decision on the choice of technology, financing and implementation of the plan," BPPT chief Unggul Priyanto said here on Tuesday.

Unggul said the pre-feasibility study is conducted on an order from the Transport Ministry in cooperation with three higher learning institutes - ITB, Diponegoro University (Undip) and Institute of Technology of Sepuluh November (ITS).

"The feasibility study is to determine the ideal train speed between Jakarta and Surabaya. There will be study per region. Jakarta-Cirebon by ITB, Cirebon-Semarang by Undip, and Semarang-Surabaya by ITS," he said.

Cooperation between the three institutes would help the team of engineers of BPPT in settling the job soon. The feasibility studies will include geo-technical survey.

*Earlier it was decided that the Jakarta-Surabaya train would equal the planned Jakarta-Bandung speed train in speed. The Jakarta-Bandung speed train is to have a speed of 300 km/hour. However, later BPPT decided the speed would be 160 kilometers per hour.*

"The state railway company PT KAI wants to cover the distance in 6-7 hours. The transport Ministry wanted a speed to cover the distance in 4-5 hours. We want the type of the Jakarta-Bandung speed train, but the cost is too expensive," Unggul said.

The Jakarta-Surabaya speed train would help reduce the congestion in the Jakarta-Surabaya highways . A speed of 160 kilometers per hour could make PT KAI more competitive in speed with airlines.

"Most important is to attract more travelers to going by trains rather than by air . The ticket prices are not different too far," he added.

*The pre-feasibility study is to be wrapped up toward the end of this year and BPPT will submit the study report to the Transport Ministry and the Railway Directorate General.*

"After the study has been completed , the government will decide when construction is to start.* It will depend on the financial condition," he said.* 

Meanwhile, the government has decided to select Japan as its partner in the revitalization of the railway connecting Jakarta and Surabaya, East Java.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan was quoted as saying earlier the preliminary feasibility study for the project started in May.

*"There will be joint study with Japan and we hope that [the construction] will finish in the fourth quarter of 2019," Luhut said.*

Japan lost to China in the tender for the construction of rail track for high-speed train between Jakarta and Bandung.(*)

source : antaranews
========================================================================

if the speed is about 160km/h that could be mini-shinkansen, since japan also operate it. cars of them are smaller than standard Shinkansen cars.





*Government expresses commitment to increase quality of economic growth*





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has expressed its commitment to increasing the quality of economic growth in an attempt to help reduce poverty, unemployment and gaps.

"The government will continue to direct its development strategy to boost economic growth and stable community revenues," Finance Minister Sri Mulyani said here on Tuesday.

To achieve quality economic growth, she noted, the government will create more job opportunities as part of its efforts to improve peoples welfare fairly.

*With regard to the 2018 fiscal policy, the government has set the theme "Strengthening Fiscal Management to Accelerate Fair Growth".*

The fiscal policy was directed to address several development challenges, including poverty and gaps reduction, improvement of productivity and fiscal capacity, as well as maintaining macroeconomic stability.

"To support implementation, the fiscal policy should be able to control risks both ishort and long term. In addition, the policy should be more productive, efficient, and sustainable," she stated.

The minister remarked that the governments efforts could be realized through, among others, maintaining a conducive business climate in order to encourage economic activities that create jobs, maintaining public purchasing power, increasing the effectiveness of State Budget in terms of revenues and expenditures (subsidies and targeted social assistance ), and the basic needs of the poor.

An annual economic growth rate of five percent is not adequate for the country to boost its peoples welfare, Bank Indonesia (BI) Governor Agus Martowardojo earlier stated.

"We know that the five percent growth is not sufficient to promote the peoples welfare, and so the economy must grow above five percent. *To achieve it, we need structural reforms, both in the fiscal and monetary sectors as well as the financial sector," he noted during the launch of a book titled "Study of Financial Stability" here on Wednesday.*

The governor said the efforts to achieve an economic growth of over seven percent must be accompanied by steps to maintain macroeconomic stability and the financial system in a way that the economy will grow at a higher pace.

"If we want the economy to grow, we must ensure that it is strong, sound, and sustainable. Sound economic growth cannot be achieved if there is no macroprudential and financial system stability," he emphasized.

He pointed out that the Indonesian economy remains stable, but the country needs to stay alert for global challenges and uncertainties, which will still cast a shadow on the Indonesian economy.

The BI has anticipated global economic pressure by strengthening the macroprudential policy and adopting several strategies, including intensifying supervision.

Other strategies adopted by BI are strengthening crisis management and expanding communication and coordination with the Committee for Financial System Stability and consulting with the House of Representatives on a mix policy.(*) 

source : AntaraNews

==========================================================

I Just read about the "Development gap is Shrinking among Beijing- Tianjin- Hebei" i really wish that someday in the future we can achive like what china did. not only jakarta but most city in indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government to provide 60,000 hectares of land for garlic plantation*
Senin, 5 Juni 2017 23:20 WIB - 2.669 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Government is to provide 60,000 hectares of land to grow garlic to increase the countrys production of that commodity. 

"Currently we need to import no more than 500,000 tons of garlic a year. An additional plantation of 60,000 hectares of land for plantation would be needed to meet the requirement," Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman said here on Monday. 

Temanggung in Central Java is one of potential area for garlic plantations, Amran said after a meeting with President Joko Widodo to discuss food price stability during the Islamic fasting month of Ramadhan.

In 2016, the country had only 150 hectares of garlic plantations, but currently the plantations have expanded to more than 1,000 hectares, he said.

"Next year we hope to expand the plantations to 5,000 - 10,000 hectares," he said. 

The minister said the government could provide up to 60,000 hectares of land suitable for garlic plantations.

In 2017, the ministry hoped to expand garlic plantations in Temanggung to 800 hectares and to 10,000 hectares in 2018 and 20,000 hectares in 2019.

The ministry also provided aid program of Rp15 billion for farmers to grow garlic in Temanggung.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


preparation to fight vampir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia ready to develop Nigeria`s palm oil industry*
6th June 2017 | 2.623 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - During a visit to Abuja on Monday (June 5), Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi conveyed to her Nigerian counterpart Geoffrey Onyeama that Indonesia is ready to cooperate to develop Nigerias palm oil industry. 

Both foreign ministers discussed cooperation in the palm oil industry, as Nigeria is currently diversifying its economy, including the development of the palm oil industry.

To this end, the Indonesian government has invited Nigeria to join the Council of Palm Oil Producing Countries established by Indonesia and Malaysia.

"Close cooperation between palm oil producing countries will contribute to creating price stability and ensuring sustainable palm oil production," Marsudi noted in a press release received by ANTARA on Tuesday.

During the bilateral meeting with Onyeama, Marsudi also conveyed that Indonesia and Nigeria are two big economies in their regions with complementary economic advantages. 

Hence, it is only natural that trade and investment relations between the two countries should be intertwined and improved.

"The focus of Indonesias foreign policy on Africa has offered a strategic momentum to enhance Indonesias economic cooperation with Nigeria," Marsudi stated.

The two foreign ministers also focused on discussing efforts to improve trade and investment cooperation, as there is still plenty of room to increase trade and investment cooperation between the two countries.

Nigeria is Indonesias largest trading partner in Sub-Saharan Africa, with trade value between the two countries reaching US$1.5 billion in 2016.

Nigeria is also the main destination country for Indonesian investment in Africa, as some 14 Indonesian companies are investing in the country. In addition, Nigeria is one of the important countries for realizing Indonesias energy security.(*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111253/indonesia-ready-to-develop-nigerias-palm-oil-industry

*1.000 tons of rice aid from Indonesia arrive in Somalia*
Rep: Febrianto Adi Saputro, Sri Handayani/ Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Feisal Omar/Reuters




Children in Al Cadaala refugee camp, Mogadishu, Somalia.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, MOGADISHU -- The ship brought 1.000 tons of rice aid from Indonesian people arrived at Mogadishu Harbor, Somalia on Monday (June 5). The rice were received by Somalian Minister of Humanity and Disaster Mariam Kasim.

The ceremony was attended by Deputy Governor of Mogadishu Mohammad Salah and a wellknown Islamic priest in Somalia Syeikh Bashir. Ministry of Humanity was a new ministry to resolve famine. 

A small ceremony held in Port of Mogadishu. Forty containers were taken out from MSC Capri, which sailed from Tanjung Perak Harbor, Surabaya, 35 days ago. 

“Thanks to Allah, we say thank you to Indonesia which has collect the aid for their brothers in Somalia. May Allah repay it all. I would asked the Somalian Famine Committee to distribute the rice to the needs," said Maria Kasim in a press release received by *Republika.co.id*, Thursday.

In Mogadishu Port, an ACT volunteer Ahyudin stated his gratitude for the aid for Mogadishu. He hoped it could alleviate the suffering of the people there. 

Director of Global Humanity Response ACT, Bambang Triyono said the aid would be distributed to 200 thousands of people in three provinces in Somalia. About 500 tons would be distributed to Banaadir, 250 to Southwest State, and 250 to Hirsshabelle.

“This is come from the goodness of Indonesian people, please pray Indonesia to be a strong nation, a blessing country by Allah SWT," he said. 


http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...-of-rice-aid-from-indonesia-arrive-in-somalia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Nigeria interested in Indonesian railway coach*
Rep: Dessy Suciati Saputri, Sri Handayani/ Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Antara/Aditya Pradana Putra




PT KAI's railway coach

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA – Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said Nigeria was interested in the railway coaches produced by PT. Industri Kereta Api (KAI). In her visit to Nigeria, both countries talked about potential cooperation on the business.

Retno said President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) had instructed to follow up the cooperation. “To follow it up, we had processed some, for example by PT Inka. They talked to ministry of transportation and Nigerian corporations. Some were interested to buy it,” said her in Presidential Palace, Jakarta, on Thursday (June 8).

Nigeria was not only interested in buying Indonesian railway coaches, but they also asked capacity building for its human resources. There were also a signing of cooperation between Garuda Maintenance Facility and a Nigerian Airways in plane maintenance. Retno said the two-years-cooperation valued about 3.4 million US dollar.

During her visit, Retno joined a meeting with 14 Indonesian corporate operated in Nigeria. Most of them had dominated their own markets. Business on instant noodles had been developed in Nigeria and brought good chances for Indonesia.

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...igeria-interested-in-indonesian-railway-coach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia to increase exports to Nigeria*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Antara/Sigid Kurniawan




Foreign minister Retno Marsudi

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian government strives to increase its exports to Nigeria to strengthen bilateral economic cooperation, one of them by offering strategic products of PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT PAL, foreign minister Retno Marsudi has said.

"Therefore, we tried to diversify (the exports) by not only focusing on the export of goods but also other things of good prospects," the minister said here on Thursday after meeting President Joko Widodo to discuss the results of her visit to Nigeria undertaken to establish direct trade.

Marsudi further stated that the Garuda Maintenance Facility, PT INKA, and BP POM (food and drug supervision agency) were also ready for cooperation both in the field of aircraft maintenance and supply of railway carriages and pharmaceutical industries.

The Indonesian government is paving the way for the development of Indonesia's investment abroad, such as Nigeria, by sharing the experience of companies already investing in the country, she disclosed.

"Hence, we tried to see whether any obstacles occur in each of the (exported goods). Later, it is discussed in my meeting with the Nigerian foreign minister and (Nigeria's) acting president to attract their attention," Marsudi revealed.

The total trade of Indonesia and Nigeria in 2016 was recorded at US$1.5 billion. Nigeria is home to 180 million people, making it a potential economic cooperation partner for Indonesia in the African continent.

Marsudi paid a courtesy call to the Vice President of Nigeria Yemi Osinbajo, who also acts as the acting president of the country.

During the visit, a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on aircraft maintenance cooperation between Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) and Max Air Ltd Nigeria worth $ 3.4 million was signed.

The MoU mentioned that GMF will undertake various maintenance of Boeing 747-400 aircraft belonging to Max Air, including providing technical assistance for the onsite support operation in Nigeria.

Marsudi noted that although some Indonesian products are already well known in Nigeria, such as instant noodles, radial tires, pharmaceutical products, soaps, beverages and other food products, a very large room is still open to improve trade and investment cooperation.

During the visit, Marsudi also attended the Indonesia-Nigeria business forum, which was participated by around 140 Nigerian entrepreneurs, among others from the pharmaceutical sector, transportation, food and beverages, as well as manufacturing.

Some business sectors from Indonesia attending the forum include representatives of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), the Garuda Maintenance Facility, PT INKA, Indonesia Eximbank, PT Sasa Inti, and BP POM.

Marsudi added that direct trade can provide additional benefits to both countries.


http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...d414-indonesia-to-increase-exports-to-nigeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*International confidence to boost capital inflow: President*
Jumat, 9 Juni 2017 05:06 WIB - 213 Views





President Joko Widodo (ANTARA PHOTO/Rosa Panggabean)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo expressed his belief that investment grade ratings that have been awarded to the country by international rating agencies so far would boost investment and capital inflows.

"This will create inflows of money, capital, and investment," he said in an interview with ANTARA here on Thursday.

He stated that he believed the capital inflow would not only stop at portfolio or shares in the stock market but will also go to the real sector.

"We will push the flow to the real sector. They may build factories, industrial zones, or infrastructure that we need to open as much employment as possible for the people," he remarked.

He said that the investment grade ratings reflected the international confidence in Indonesia, especially with regard to the ease of investing in the country.

"This is important for us to continue to conduct reform, simplify licensing procedures, provide more infrastructure that would determine our competitiveness, and overcome high cost at sea ports, airports, and roads," he said.

Regarding the impact of investment for ordinary people, Jokowi explained that with the inflow of capital and investment money circulation in regions would be bigger and open up employment for the local people.

"I think people will enjoy their positive aspects and job opportunities, and with bigger money circulation, welfare will be improved," he revealed.

Jokowi said that bigger money circulation in the regions would increase regional economies.

"There will be job opportunities which, in combination with bigger money in circulation, will in turn increase peoples buying power," he remarked.

He said that the buying power of the people for local commodities would rise to make farmers able to sell their produce at better prices and so will the fishermen with their catch.

"The chain effect will be like that. People often ask about the connection between investment and poverty. That is the connection. Investment will open more jobs and increase money in circulation," he pointed out.

On the occasion, Jokowi expressed his gratitude that Indonesia has been able to receive investment grade ratings from various international agencies.

"After Fitch Rating, there are Moodys, S&P, and then UNCTAD that has also increased its rating on Indonesia from eighth to fourth after US, China, and India, he explained.

The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development has put Indonesia in the fourth rank as a prospective investment destination in 2017-2019. The position is higher than in 2016, when it was at the eighth rank. 

The result of UNCTADs business survey on a number of multinational companies showed that Indonesia received 11 percent responses out of the total business executives being surveyed.

The first rank went to the US collecting 40 percent responses, followed by China with 36 percent, and India with 20 percent.

Thailand was ranked fifth after Indonesia, while the Philippines was at 10th, Vietnam at 12th, and Singapore at 13th position.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

For indonesian rich people..





*
New Helicopter Service at Soekarno-Hatta Airport to Be Available in 2018*




*Jakarta.* Whitesky Aviation, a Jakarta-based charter flights company, has started the construction of a Rp 260 billion ($19.5 million) heliport in Neglasari, near Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Banten, allowing immediate medical evacuation and VIP transportation to the airport.

The heliport, which is reportedly going to be the most sophisticated helicopter landing spot in the country, is located 20-kilometers the airport. It is expected to start operations next year, with a capacity of 20 helicopters at a time.

"The facilities include a helipad, a shooting point, hangar, an exclusive waiting room, office rooms, and facilities for medical evacuation," Whitesky Aviation chief executive Denon Prawiraatmadja said on Wednesday (07/06).

Whitesky is collaborating with state airport operator Angkasa Pura II and flag carrier Garuda Indonesia to develop and run the heliport.

Whitesky has a 30-year land leasing contract with AP II for the port, while Garuda Indonesia will offer the so-called helicity service for its passengers. Helicity service is Whitesky Aviation's air taxi service to transport passengers from Soekarno-Hatta to 170 landing spots in the Greater Jakarta area and 53 spots in Bandung, West Java.

Each passenger will be billed around Rp 2 million for the service.

The state ground controller AirNav Indonesia has prepared 10 corridors in Jakarta and its surrounding areas, allowing helicity service to operate at night. Currently, helicopters are only allowed to operate between 06.00 a.m. and 06.00 p.m..









*Indonesia's Foreign Reserves Hit Record High in May
*




*Jakarta.* Indonesia's foreign exchange reserves reached a record high of $124.95 billion *at the end of May*, $1.7 billion more than in April, Bank Indonesia said in a statement on Thursday (08/06).

The previous record of $124.6 billion was achieved in August 2011, when Indonesia and other commodity-based economies were enjoying the global commodities boom.

The reserves are enough to cover 8.9 months of imports or 8.6 months of imports and government foreign debt repayments, the central bank's spokesman Tirta Segara said in the statement.

"The increase was primarily attributed to foreign exchange receipts, tax revenues, the government's oil and gas export, and Bank Indonesia's foreign exchange bills auction," Tirta said.

"The receipts surpassed the use of foreign exchange for repayments of the external debt, and Bank Indonesia's foreign exchange bills matured during the period."

Tirta said Bank Indonesia considers the official reserve assets as "able to strengthen the resilience of the external sector," while maintaining the sustainability of the country's economic growth.

Bank Indonesia expects the economy to grow between 5 percent and 5.4 percent this year, compared to last year's 5.02 percent, on the back of improving exports and investment.

Jakartaglobe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Largest Chinese firm to invest in power plants in Indonesia*
Jumat, 9 Juni 2017 18:55 WIB - 197 Views

Beijing (ANTARA News) - The largest Chinese power company "China Huadian Corporation" has the opportunity to invest in power plants in Indonesia. 

"The Chinese firm wants to invest in our power plants. I have suggested that it should find a good local partner," Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignatius Jonan informed ANTARA in Beijing on Thursday night.

According to Jonan, China Huadian Corporation is the largest power company in China, and its assets are about twice that of Indonesias state electricity company (PLN).

Jonan said that with regard to investment matters, his ministry will not discriminate investors based on certain countries.

"We do not differentiate, whether it is China, Japan, or any other country. What matters is that we are fit with it; that is all," he said after the Eighth Ministerial Conference on Clean Energy (CEM8).

One of the opportunities offered to China Huadian Co. is the construction of power plants in the governments 35 thousand-megawatt power plant program.

"This is in accordance with the directives of President (Joko Widodo) during the OBOR Conference (One Belt, One Road), which encouraged Chinese investment in Indonesia. I am following up on it," Jonan, who is a former minister of transportation, stated.

Jonan made assurance that next year, all residents of the island of Sumba, East Nusa Tenggara, will have access to electricity.

"Coincidentally, with the development of a steam power plant, Sumba may perhaps get an additional 50 megawatts of electricity," the minister, who was accompanied by Indonesian Ambassador to China Soegeng Rahardjo, noted.

The annual CEM event, held in Beijing, was attended by ministers and high-level officials from 24 countries.

At the eighth CEM, Jonan got the opportunity to hold a bilateral meeting with China, as the host. 

On the occasion, Minister Jonan also encouraged several Chinese companies to increase their investment in the oil and gas sector in Indonesia.

"Some Chinese oil and gas companies have been investing in Indonesia for the past 15 years, but the number is still small and needs to be increased," Jonan added.

He said that unlike Chinese companies, oil and gas companies from the US have been investing in Indonesia for quite a long time.

"Chevron, which was known as Caltex in the past, and Exxon have been operating in Riau for about 100 years with a very big investment," Jonan pointed out.

China hosted the CEM8 in Beijing on June 6-8, 2017.

In addition to working sessions for energy ministers and other high-level policymakers, CEM8 featured a public-private action summit with keynote speakers, thematic panel discussions, and opportunities for high-profile announcements of ambitious clean energy efforts.

It also included a two-day technology exhibition demonstrating breakthrough clean energy technologies, products, and business models; and an Innovation Theater showcasing potentially game-changing clean energy innovations and inspirations.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*"You cant win Southeast Asia without winning Indonesia" says Go-Jek founder*

_The founders of two of Indonesia's most successful companies talk growth strategies and international competition in their country's highly attractive market environment._





_L-R: William Tanuwijaya of Tokopedia, Nadiem Makarim of GO-JEK and The Wall Street Journal's global techology editor, Jason Dean. (Credit: The Wall Street Journal's D.Live Asia Conference)_

The beauty of building business in Indonesia today is that enterprising companies can learn from the mistakes made by their more developed neighbours, such as China and India. That insight comes from the CEOs of two of Indonesia’s most successful homegrown companies, online marketplace Tokopedia and cross-sector startup Go-Jek, speaking at The Wall Street Journal’s D.Live conference in Hong Kong today.

While Indonesia’s GDP per capita last year was around the same as China’s in 2008, according to William Tanuwijaya, CEO of Tokopedia, Indonesia today has various advantages that he thinks will lead to relatively faster growth for the ecommerce sector. “In Indonesia in 2016, if you compare, we have a $100 smartphone Android, which wasn’t available in China in 2008. We also have 4G now, which wasn’t available in China in 2008.”

“The opportunity in Indonesia is really massive,” agreed fellow panelist Nadiem Makarim, CEO and founder of Go-Jek Indonesia, which offers local transport, logistics, food and payment services and was the first startup in the country to be classified a “unicorn”, last year. “We totally skipped the desktop experience and went straight to smartphones,” he said.

Both companies have seen massive growth in recent times as a result. Tokopedia is 16 times larger today than it was in 2014, explained Tanuwijaya, while Go-Jek now has 10 million weekly active users and accounts for half of the transportations business and 98 percent of the food delivery market in Indonesia.

Both have ambitious plans for the next few years, too. “Our goal is to kill this,” said Makarim, holding up a wallet. “We target the highest-frequency middle class transactions that a person does in their daily life and move it to the smartphones. Transport, food, moving stuff, buying airtime...and then utilities, bills etcetera—our goal is to cover the gamut of transactions so you won’t be required to transact outside your smartphone.” In a country where 70 percent of the population is unbanked, he continued, it’s "practically an open market" for this kind of innovation.

This means, of course, said interviewer Jason Dean, The WSJ's global technology editor, that plenty of other companies besides Go-Jek and Tokopedia are eyeing up Indonesia a highly attractive market too. With big international players such as Grab, Uber, Alibaba, Amazon and Tencent making noise in the region, what makes the local firms think they can win, asked Dean.

Starting up as early as 2009 means Tokopedia has won a few wars already, said Tanuwijaya, mentioning eBay as one competitor his company has seen off. “We always see competition as a good thing. If you survive long enough you really win the market against all the odds,” he said.

Makarim added that the local companies retain the advantages of agility and depth over the multinationals. “As William said, there are huge hidden costs of trying to do business in multiple countries at the same time. You can do one thing really well and replicate it across countries, or you can pick one market and go deep, as Go-Jek did. In this open market we decided ‘what can we defend?’. We will defend the consumer, we decided.”

The audience appeared to share their optimism. Polled on the question “Who will ultimately dominate Southeast Asia’s consumer internet?”, many more answered 'local companies' over those from China or the US.

Both Tanuwijaya and Makarim refused to comment on rumours of investment from big names such as JD or Tencent, but both admitted that international expansion is something they would consider—when the time is right.

"You can't win Southeast Asia without winning Indonesia," said Makarim. "We have to be comfortable across all verticles and we also dont believe in expanding just for the sake of expanding."

Source: *Campaign Asia-Pacific *

http://www.campaignasia.com/article...-winning-indonesia-says-go-jek-founder/437116


++++


_June 9, 2017 5:07 am JST_
*Indonesia may hike infrastructure spending 17%*
Southeast Asian nation looks to attract manufacturers

_JUN SUZUKI, Nikkei staff writer_

Indonesia will develop its infrastructure with support from a boost in tax revenue.

JAKARTA -- Indonesia is set to expand its budget for infrastructure outlays in fiscal 2018, with government proposals outlining a jump of as much as 17%, as part of a plan to attract more businesses to the Southeast Asian nation.

The government aims to eliminate obstacles such as a lack of roads and electricity that have kept companies from entering the Indonesian market.

According to local media outlets, up to 455 trillion rupiah ($34.2 billion) in infrastructure investments are being considered for fiscal 2018. The government hopes that these efforts will help it achieve gross domestic product growth of 5.4% to 6.1% that year, a significant jump from the 5% logged last year.

Indonesia has grown steadily, underpinned by a population of about 250 million. But slow progress in the country's manufacturing sector, which is the key to increasing incomes and consumer spending, has prevented it from accelerating its economic growth.

An expected increase in tax revenue will support the country's efforts to step up infrastructure development. The government's tax amnesty scheme conducted from July through March led 960,000 people, mostly affluent citizens, to declare their hidden assets. As a result of the scheme, the country's tax base is expected to broaden significantly. Currently just 4% of the population pays taxes annually.

Some officials say the government should aim for about 6% GDP growth in fiscal 2018 to shore up support for the Joko Widodo administration ahead of presidential elections in 2019. The plan to boost infrastructure spending is set to be included in the fiscal 2018 budget proposal due in August.

(Nikkei)

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Economy/Economy/Indonesia-may-hike-infrastructure-spending-17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Govt. to allocate Rp 2.7t for Surabaya electric tram*

Wahyoe Boediwardhana
The Jakarta Post

Surabaya, East Java | Fri, June 9, 2017 | 11:06 pm



Surabaya mayor Tri Rismaharini (left) explains the Smart City concept during a visit in Batam, Riau Islands, recently. (Antara Foto/M N Kanwa)



The Surabaya administration in East Java has decided to restore its electric tram construction plan in this year's state budget (APBN).

Surabaya Mayor Tri Rismaharini said the central government agreed to allocate Rp 2.7 trillion (US$203.1 million) from the state Sharia Sovereign Bonds (SBSN) and sukuk for the project, which is targeted to finish in 2019.

“The Transportation Ministry said in the meeting that the government would allocate Rp 100 billion from the APBN this year for the Surabaya electric tram. Next year the budget will be much bigger than that,” Tri Rismaharini told journalists on Thursday.

The administration has begun the construction process of the project by demolishing buildings around the electric tram's proposed track this week.

The administration has agreed that the initial phase of the construction will start on the North/South line. The construction will start from Jl. Tunjungan to Joyoboyo Station, which stretches for 11.4 kilometers. The station will function as a depot for 25 electric trams.

In the second stage the administration will start the project from Jl. Tunungan to Jembatan Merah a distance of 6.8 km.

Risma will coordinate with state railway operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) to revive the operation of Joyoboyo Station, and with the Surabaya Legislative Council to decide the tram fares and the government subsidy. (ecn/ebf)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*ACT's - HUMANITY FOOD TRUCK*

Biggest foodtruck with 5 stars-class kitchen in indonesia for disaster response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Pelni and Pertamina building a cruise ship*
14 hours ago | 860 Views

Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - State shipping company PT. Pelayaran Indonesia (Pelni) will team up with Patra Jasa, a subsidiary of state-owned energy company PT. Pertamina, to build a cruise ship, to support the countrys tourism industry. 

"We already signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to build a cruise ship to support the countrys tourism industry especially in 10 tourist destinations," head of the Kupang branch of PT Pelni Adrian said here on Saturday. 

The ship is being built in South Korea expected to be completed and to be operational in 2018, Adrian said.

Earlier Pelni and Patra Jasa planned to buy a cruise ship, but the plan could not be realized with a regulation banning government agencies including state companies to buy second hand goods from abroad. 

"Therefore, Pelni and Pertamina decided to build one that would take a year for completion," Adrian said, adding the cruise ship would serve transport to 10 tourist destinations recognized by the government. 

The ten tourist destinations include Labuan Bajo and under sea destination in Riung, East Nusa Tenggara.

Currently Pelni operates not only passenger ships but it also has ship for the transport of cargoes and livestock and tourists.

Business in passenger transport has declined as most passengers choose air transport which much faster.

"Mr (Ignasius) Jonan , when he was transport minister, once told us that it was time for Pelni to focus on other lines of business, but business in passenger transport continues," Adrian said. 

He said business in tourism industry is growing that cruise ships is important . The government has been more aggressive in developing its tourism industry to make use of the countrys tourism wealth .

The government is set to double the number of foreign tourists visiting the country to around 20 million in 2019.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kalla-Sumitomo Mitsui highlight infrastructure investments*
Senin, 5 Juni 2017 17:25 WIB - 3.978 Views

Tokyo (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla and the head of Sumitomo-Mitsui Banking Cooperation (SMBC), a Japanese multinational banking and financial services company, highlighted investments in infrastructure sector during a discussion at the Imperial Tokyo Hotel here on Monday. 

The presidents investment envoy to Japan, Rahmat Gobel, said that a further meeting will be set and attended by President Joko Widodo and three chairmen of the company, including the Chief Executive Officer Makoto Takashima, the International Banking Deputy for Asia Region Shosuke Mori, and the General Manager of Business Development Department Kimoto. 

"I have not yet confirmed the information, but the leaders will talk on the fast train project en route Jakarta-Surabaya," Gobel noted. 

Apart from financing the development of ports and Indonesias private businesses, the company has invested in several infrastructure projects, including the construction of Mass Rapid Transportation (MRT) in Jakarta. 

During the meeting, the vice president was assisted by the Ambassador of Indonesia to Japan Arifin Tasrif, the former trade minister Muhammad Lutfi, the VPs head of secretariat Mohammad Oemar, the special staff of economy and finance Wijayanto, head of VPs special team, a businessman Sofyan Wanadi, and the envoy Gobel. 

Following the meeting, Kalla will attend an interview session with Nikkei Asian Review magazine and Nikkei CNBC television station. 

According to the Investment Coordination Boards (BKPM) record, Japan ranked as the countrys second largest foreign investor, with $US 4.5 billion investment in 2016. 

Wanadi also stated that Indonesia and Japan are now assessing the high-speed rail project en route from Jakarta to Surabaya.

"We hope everything will be completed in accordance to the plan," Wanadi remarked at the Vice Presidents Office in Jakarta. 

Earlier in the day, Kalla attended the opening of the 23rd International Conference on The Future of Asia at the Tokyo Imperial Hotel, Japan, on Monday.

Opened by the Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida, the conference was held under the theme "Globalism at a crossroads - Asias next move."

"We welcome and thank all leaders of Asian countries who attend the forum to discuss the future of Asia amid the current trend of anti-globalization," the minister stated in his keynote speech.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia`s manufacturing industry climbs to ninth position in global ranking*
2 hours ago | 329 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias manufacturing industry rose to the 9th place in the world after having ranked among the top 10 since 2015, according to Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto.

"Indonesia has reached the 9th place in 2017. It was delivered by a representative of the United Nations Industrial Development Organization in Indonesia Shadia Bakhait Hajarabi," he noted after meeting Shadia Bakhait Hajarabi here on Monday.

He said that Indonesia could achieve the rank, as manufacturing and industrial production have been increasing in the country.

"It was based on the added value provided by the manufacturing sector. There has been a spurt in manufacturing and industrial production. Indonesia and the United Kingdom are ranked at the same position," he stated.

Responding to the achievement, Hartarto has affirmed that all parties must continue to work hard to achieve better results.

"We have to keep working. We are seeking a soft copy of the report," he noted.

The manufacturing industry accounts for almost a quarter of the countrys gross domestic product. Indonesia is able to maintain a positive growth even in the midst of the global financial crisis when the economy of advanced industrialized countries declined.

In addition, the manufacturing sector is still the driving force for economic growth.(*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ry-climbs-to-ninth-position-in-global-ranking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia`s state revenues reach 33.4 percent of target as of May*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias state revenues reached Rp584.9 trillion as of May 2017, accounting for 33.4 percent of the target of Rp1,748 trillion for this year, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said.

The state revenues comprised tax receipts valued at Rp463.5 trillion and non-tax state revenues valued at Rp121.4 trillion, the minister said in a working meeting with the House Commission XI at the parliament building to discuss basic assumptions in the budget year 2018 here on Tuesday.

The tax receipts accounted for 30.9 percent of the target and the non-tax state receipts represented 48.6 percent of the target.

Sri Mulyani stressed that the government will make a constant effort to achieve the state revenue target of Rp1,748 trillion for this year by intensifying tax receipts from the non-oil/non-gas sector.

At a working meeting with the House Commission XI on Monday to discuss basic assumptions in the budget year 2018, the finance minister also revealed the tax ratio in the draft 2018 state budget which is projected to reach 11-12 percent of the national gross domestic product (GDP).

Therefore, state revenues from the taxation sector plus non-tax state revenues and grants amounting to 0.05-0.07 percent of the GDP are expected to reach 12.9-14.3 percent of the GDP.(*)

*Government reaches tax agreement with Google*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati confirmed that the government had reached an agreement on tax settlement with the search engine giant Google.

"We have discussed with them and have reached an agreement based on the annual tax notification (SPT) 2016," Indrawati said here, Tuesday.

The minister noted that Google had upheld its commitment to pay taxes under the agreement. However, she refused to elaborate on the amount of the tax.

"Since this is confidential, we cannot disclose a companys taxes," she added.

It was earlier reported that Google had failed to pay proper tax on ground that the company did not have a representative office in Indonesia.

The Directorate General of Taxes had conducted an audit and urged Google to submit its financial report to enable the authority to calculate its tax obligation based on the firms income.

The countrys tax authority has monitored Google since April 2016, as the information technology business has grown rapidly and earned high revenue from advertisers.

The government has estimated that the total advertising revenue for the industry in Indonesia reached around US$830 million, with Google and Facebook Inc accounting for around 70 percent of this figure.

Google had registered as a foreign investor in Indonesia since September 15, 2011, and served as a dependent agent of Google Asia Pacific Pte Ltd in Singapore.

Hence, under the law on income tax, the firm, as a permanent establishment, is liable to pay income tax.

The government has claimed that Google owes Rp5 trillion ($373.8 million) in back taxes and penalties since 2011, and the tax office estimates that its revenues had reached Rp6 trillion in 2015.

Last year, Google had agreed to pay 130 million pounds ($164 million) in back taxes to settle a probe by Britains tax authority, while Thailand is studying plans to toughen tax collection rules for internet and technology firms.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

since our manufacturing climb in ninth place, i just hope that sukhoi really make it real to build spareparts factory in our country, and i think mr.ryamizard should not announce it to the media before the real Deal already 100% done. i just think that the real war nowaday is Economy war. you know some of our neighbour is really well know on how to "menikung di detik akhir". remember alibaba ? samsung ? Blackberry server ? its not bcoz our infrastructure really that bad, but we really need to play our card very well when it come to attract more big company in the world and how to make them believe in us as their partner. imho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

More seaport for Indonesia, <3

Tanjung Emas seaport/Semarang city. 


























Sekupang ferry terminal @Sekupang International harbor/Batam city.






























NEW rendering, Semayang Seaport/Balikpapan city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

Satria Manggala said:


> *Indonesia`s manufacturing industry climbs to ninth position in global ranking*
> 2 hours ago | 329 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias manufacturing industry rose to the 9th place in the world after having ranked among the top 10 since 2015, according to Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto.
> 
> "Indonesia has reached the 9th place in 2017. It was delivered by a representative of the United Nations Industrial Development Organization in Indonesia Shadia Bakhait Hajarabi," he noted after meeting Shadia Bakhait Hajarabi here on Monday.
> 
> He said that Indonesia could achieve the rank, as manufacturing and industrial production have been increasing in the country.
> 
> "It was based on the added value provided by the manufacturing sector. There has been a spurt in manufacturing and industrial production. Indonesia and the United Kingdom are ranked at the same position," he stated.
> 
> Responding to the achievement, Hartarto has affirmed that all parties must continue to work hard to achieve better results.
> 
> "We have to keep working. We are seeking a soft copy of the report," he noted.
> 
> The manufacturing industry accounts for almost a quarter of the countrys gross domestic product. Indonesia is able to maintain a positive growth even in the midst of the global financial crisis when the economy of advanced industrialized countries declined.
> 
> In addition, the manufacturing sector is still the driving force for economic growth.(*)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ry-climbs-to-ninth-position-in-global-ranking



Which are top ten I wonder.

Where can you find the actual ranking?


----------



## nufix

AUz said:


> Which are top ten I wonder.
> 
> Where can you find the actual ranking?



It is hard to find but you can see the same ranking from 2015 data. On page 2, you can see that Indonesia ranked 12 in 2015. With current growth, it should come as no surprise that Indonesia ranks 9th now.

https://fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R42135.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Salatiga Toll Road








































*


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Tol Bawen - Salatiga*





Sejumlah petugas tim Trans Marga Jateng melakukan pemetaan kelayakan jalan menggunakan drone di Gerbang Tol Salatiga, Jawa Tengah, 15 Juni 2017. Jalan tol akan difungsikan jika terjadi kemacetan di jalan utama Semarang-Salatiga. ANTARA/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho





Sejumlah petugas tim Trans Marga Jateng melakukan survei kelayakan jalan di Gerbang Tol Salatiga, 15 Juni 2017. Jalan tol Bawen-Salatiga ini siap digunakan pada H-7 sebagai jalur alternatif mudik lebaran 2017. ANTARA/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho





Sebuah mobil melaju di Jembatan Tuntang, Tol Bawen-Salatiga, Tuntang, Kabupaten Semarang, 15 Juni 2017. PT Trans Marga Jateng (TMJ) akan mengoperasikan secara fungsional tol sepanjang 17,6 kilometer bagi pemudik. ANTARA/Aditya Pradana Putra





Sejumlah pengendara sepeda motor melintasi ruas Tol Bawen-Salatiga di Bawen, Kabupaten Semarang, 15 Juni 2017. Tol akan difungsikan melayani pemudik mulai Ahad, 18 Juni atau H-7. ANTARA/Aditya Pradana Putra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia`s economy grows to 5.3 percent in 2018: World Bank*





World Bank (commons.wikimedia.org)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias real GDP growth is projected to increase from 5.2 percent this year to 5.3 percent in 2018, according to the World Banks June 2017 Indonesia Economic Quarterly.

"Real GDP growth strengthened to 5.0 percent (year-on-year) in the first quarter of 2017 compared to 4.9 percent in the previous quarter, driven by a rebound in government consumption and surging exports," Rodrigo A Chaves, World Bank Country Director for Indonesia, said during the launch of the report here on Thursday.

According to the World Bank, Indonesias economy began in 2017 on a strong footing, enabled by a more supportive global environment and improved domestic fundamentals.

Such growth forecast is in line with the expected increase of global GDP from 2.7 percent this year to 2.9 percent in the period of 2018-2019.

"Indonesias economic fundamentals are improving. Hence, the outlook continues positively. This is good news that adds growth potential to be less vulnerable to global shocks," Rodrigo said.

Fiscal performance in the first half of 2017 is strong, with improved revenue collection compared to last year and a better quality of expenditure.

Private consumption is expected to increase with moderate inflation, stable exchange rate, stronger consumer confidence, and low consumer lending rates.

Supported by stronger fiscal revenues, the recovery in government consumption seen in Q1/2017 is expected to continue.

In the baseline estimate, investment is expected to strengthen due to continued recovery in commodity prices, increased investor confidence supported by S & P rating upgrades, and declining commercial lending rates.

Export growth is expected to rise this year and remain strong in 2018, supported by strong external demand as global economic growth accelerates and global trade recovers.(*)


http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111411/indonesias-economy-grows-to-53-percent-in-2018-world-bank

*======================

Minister Luhut Discusses Trade, Maritime Security with China*
Zoom Out* Zoom In Normal*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Indonesian Government will partner with China in the fields of trade and maritime security under the One Belt One Road Forum.

Luhut claims that Indonesia’s economy has improved, which is reflected by having foreign exchange amounting up to US$125 billion.

“[The figure] is surely the highest in Indonesia’s history,” Luhut said on Friday, June 16, 2017.

During a meeting with Chinese government representatives, Luhut revealed a number of investment spots being developed by the Indonesian Government. Included in the important investment spots is the North Sumatera integrated project.

According to Luhut, the Indonesia government is currently preparing to develop a hydropower plant, nuclear industry and port in North Kalimantan. He also mentioned about the development of an integrated tourism in Bitung, North Sulawesi.

“In terms of tourist destinations, we are preparing one in Bali following to a joint feasibility study with China,” Luhut said.

Luhut also met with the China Communications Construction Company (CCCC) chairman Liu Qitao and China Development Bank chairman Hu Huaibang, who according to Luhut have expressed interest in investing in Indonesia.

*ARKHELAUS W.

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...-Discusses-Trade-Maritime-Security-with-China*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia, Kazakhstan improve bilateral cooperation in various areas*
18 hours ago | 894 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian and Kazakh governments reaffirmed their commitment to intensifying bilateral cooperation in various fields during the First Bilateral Consultation Meeting in Jakarta, Friday, according to the Indonesian Foreign Ministrys press statement received here, Saturday. 

The meeting was co-chaired by Director General for Asia-Pacific and Africa of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Indonesia Desra Percaya and Kazakh Deputy Foreign Affairs Minister Akylbek Kamaldinov.

"Both sides have agreed to increase cooperation in the fields of counterterrorism, the eradication of drug distribution, law, trade, investment, health, education, and culture," Percaya stated. 

Meanwhile, Kamaldinov remarked that Kazakhstan was interested in learning about Islamic finance and the halal industry from Indonesia.

"Kazakhstan has a vision to become the center of Islamic finance and halal industry in Central Asia," he pointed out. 

He also conveyed that the Kazakh government had invited Indonesian business players to cooperate to develop the pharmaceutical industry in the country.

Indonesia and Kazakhstan have enjoyed diplomatic relations since 1993. Kazakhstan has played an increasingly greater role at the region and global levels, including through its appointment as a non-permanent member of the United Nations Security Council for the 2017-2018 period.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...mprove-bilateral-cooperation-in-various-areas


----------



## Satria Manggala

*He's the Apple of his eye! Australian coding whizz, 10, meets with top tech CEO Tim Cook after developing his own apps - and the schoolboy made his first website when he was SIX*


*Yuma Soerianto from Melbourne won a scholarship to attend Apple conference*
*The 10-year-old showcased his app developing skills to Apple CEO Tim Cook*
*Apple's Worldwide Developer Conference was held in San Jose, California*
*The impressive tech prodigy began coding for websites at the age of six *
By Tom Flanagan For Daily Mail Australia


An Australian schoolboy who has been coding websites since the tender age of six was lucky enough to be invited to attend Apple's Worldwide Developer Conference in California and managed to impress Apple CEO Tim Cook in the process.

Yuma Soerianto, 10, was one of a select few to receive a scholarship to the event held in Silicon Valley's San Jose and was the youngest app developer in attendance.

The tech-savvy sensation from Melbourne showcased his talents to none other than Apple chief Tim Cook, who appeared impressed with Soerianto's ability, The Sydney Morning Herald reports.





+5
10-year-old Australian Yuma Soerianto was invited to Apple's Worldwide Developer Conference where he managed to meet Apple CEO Tim Cook

Apple boss Tim Cook appeared impressed with the tech-savvy prodigy after spending a few minutes chatting with the Australian at the Silicon Valley event.

After building websites since he was just six, the schoolboy turned his attentions last year to building apps via Swift Playgrounds, the Apple app designed for children to develop their coding skills.

Remarkably, the 10-year-old is self taught and once completing Swift Playground's tutorial with ease, he enrolled in a free online coding course offered by Stanford University.

He has since developed five apps on the App store including a game that entails a duck operating a machine that stacks blocks on top of one another named Lets Stack!, which is his most complex so far.

'I liked building websites, but everyone has phones, so I wanted to learn how to build apps and I could build more fun stuff on an iPhone, like games!' he told Fairfax Media.

After balancing his school work with app building in a hectic schedule, Soerianto decided to apply for a scholarship for the yearly conference.

After preparing an application for the prestigious event over two weeks, he was delighted to find out he had been awarded a spot at the Silicon Valley annual bash.





+5
Soerianto has already begun offering tutorials to eager students after starting his own YouTube channel aptly named Anyone Can Code





+5




+5
Let's Stack! is one of the 10-year-old's most complex apps that involves a duck operating a machine that stacks blocks on top of one another

One of the highlights for all scholarship winners was an introduction with Apple boss Tim Cook, and after indulging in a brief chat with the CEO regarding the 10-year-old's exploits, both parties seemed impressed.

When asked about his aspirations and what he'd like to be in the future, his response was a reminder of just how young the talented Australian is.

'Batman,' he responded. 'That's a joke, by the way. I really want to teach people how easy it is to code.'

And Soerianto has already begun offering tutorials to eager students after starting his own YouTube channel aptly named Anyone Can Code that has over 800 subscribers and are not necessarily other children.

'The funny thing is, I made the YouTube channel for other kids, but most of the people who comment on my videos seem to be adults,' he revealed.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-app-developer-meets-Apple-CEO-Tim-Cook.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia win Đà Nẵng’s U15 tournament title

HÀ NỘI — Indonesia beat Chinese Taipei 11-0 in the last-round match to win the International U15 Football Tournament, which concluded yesterday in Đà Nẵng.





Indonesian players celebrate their goal in 11-0 win over Chinese Taipei. — Photo vff.org.vn

The champions scored 16 goals in three matches and allowed their rivals to break their net only twice.

_Indonesia were also presented the fair-play award. They also grabbed titles for the best player and best scorer._

Việt Nam received the silver medal after drawing 0-0 with Myanmar, who were placed third.

It was the first ever tournament for the U15s held in the region. The event sponsored by Tiền Phong Plastics Company is expected to be held annually. — VNS

_http://vietnamnews.vn/sports/378535/indonesia-win-da-nangs-u15-tournament-title.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New railink train set from INKA. Doesn't look that great... but serviceable, i suppose...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> New railink train set from INKA. Doesn't look that great... but serviceable, i suppose...
> 
> View attachment 404902


looks good .. nice job INKA


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT INKA Indonesia is again the winner of train carriage procurement in Bangladesh

PT INKA for the second time this year again managed to win the tender procurement of train carriages in Bangladesh. In a tender held on 11 June 2017, PT INKA beat rivals, Rites Limited from India and CRRC Changcun from China in the procurement of 200 units of MG (Meter Gauge) train carriages.






_The signing of the contract for the 200 units train carriage will be held in July/August 2017, after the Bangladesh Railway issued a Notice of Award which is an official announcement from the Government of Bangladesh for the appointment of PT INKA as the winner of the tender._

Earlier on 24 April 2017, PT INKA has won the tender in the procurement of 50 units of BG (Broad Gauge) train carriages by beating Rites Limited from India. The signing of the 50 unit carriages will be held after Idul Fitri.

The success of PT INKA in supplying train carriages to Bangladesh is the fourth after previously in 2015, it has succeeded in winning the procurement contract for 100 units of MG train carriages and 50 units of BG train carriages. The project has been successfully implemented by PT INKA by sending the 150 carriages to Bangladesh in 2016.

PT INKA involvement in Bangladesh Railway started in 2006, when it succeeded in the procurement of 50 units of BG type train carriages.

_http://www.indonesia-dhaka.org/pt-i...-of-train-carriage-procurement-in-bangladesh/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Ekspansion and development for some of airport in indonesia.

Sultan Syarif Kasim II International airport Ultimate.










Sultan Thaha Airport, Jambi city, Jambi province, Indonesia.





Syamsudin Noor Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Sof already opened in Qatar 2016*

*Indonesian supermarket opened in Qatar*
16 hours ago | 1.074 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A supermarket selling Indonesian products was opened in the Messaieed City, located around 40 kilometers from Doha, Qatar.

The Indonesian supermarket, called KWIQ Supermarket, was officially opened to the public on June 17 by Indonesian Ambassador to Qatar Muhammad Basri Sidehabi, as quoted from the official website of the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Monday.

"This Indonesian supermarket serves as a concrete manifestation of Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs A.M. Fachirs instruction during a coordination meeting last month," Sidehabi noted.

The deputy minister had instructed the Indonesian representative to focus on feasible and concrete efforts and to dare to innovate for the benefit of the people, he said.

The supermarket is expected to encourage the Indonesian diaspora to develop businesses in Qatar as well as to serve as a platform for Indonesian businessmen keen to expand their business in Qatar.

The plan to set up an Indonesian supermarket was initiated by the KWIQ cooperative group.

Head of the KWIQ cooperative group Kartini Sarsilaningsih said Indonesian citizens living in Messaieed and Wakrah are keen to support the plan to set up an Indonesian supermarket in Qatar.

Sasilaningsih said the business holds high potential, adding that the Government of Qatar is currently conducting diversification of products following the diplomatic rift with several gulf countries.

She hoped that in future, the Indonesian supermarket would gain greater support from Indonesian business entities and producers that are looking to expand their business in Qatar.

"For now, the supermarket has set a target to function as a distributor for Indonesian products since it has a business network," she revealed.

The supermarket has been supported by the Indonesian Business Association in Qatar and is selling Indonesian products, such as food and beverages and household appliances.

It also serves costumers online through the website: www.supermarket.kwiqatar.com.(*)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia donates 14 thousand liters of diesel oil for Gaza*

Red: Reiny Dwinanda 
MOHAMMED SABER/EPA 




Muslims at Gaza, Palestine.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Indonesian Muslims have provided 14 thousand liters of diesel oil for Palestinians in Gaza through a diesel oil aid and distribution program for running generators in the city's mosques during power outages.

According to a statement from the Ad Interim Charge d'Affaires of the Indonesian Embassy in Amman, Jordan, Nico Adam, received by Antara here on Tuesday, the program was initiated by an Indonesian activist Abdillah Onim who had settled in the Gaza Strip.

Adam explained that the 14 thousand liters of diesel oil is a form of donation from Indonesian Muslims to be distributed in the last 10 days of the month of Ramadhan to about 140 mosques, in which each receives 100 liters.

The aid is expected to reduce the sufferings of Palestinian Muslims, so that they can conduct their daily worship activities during the Ramadhan smoothly.

According to Adam, for over a decade, Palestinian people in the Gaza Strip have been leading a difficult life, as poverty and unemployment rates are on the rise, and fuel is increasingly scarce.

On June 11, 2017, the Israeli Cabinet had decided to reduce the amount of electricity supply to Gaza after the Palestinian Authority stopped the payment of Gaza's electricity bill.

Israel has been charging $12 million to the Palestinian Authority for electricity bills of the Gaza Strip.

However, last month, the Palestinian Authority had informed that they would only pay 70 percent of the bill.

The payment reduction will further exacerbate the energy crisis in Gaza, as the area receives only three to four hours of electricity per day for about two million people.

During the holy month of Ramadan, Onim and his team in Gaza have undertaken several social activities, such as distributing fasting food packages to the needy Palestinian families, distributing medicines and food to hospitals and health centers in the area, and opening an Indonesian market in Gaza.

Several religious leaders and mosque priests expressed their gratitude to the people of Indonesia who have always provided humanitarian aid to reduce the sufferings of the Palestinian people, especially those living in Gaza Strip.

*Antara *


----------



## pr1v4t33r

pr1v4t33r said:


> New railink train set from INKA. Doesn't look that great... but serviceable, i suppose...
> 
> View attachment 404902



more images... now it looks pretty neat...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

pr1v4t33r said:


> PT INKA Indonesia is again the winner of train carriage procurement in Bangladesh
> 
> PT INKA for the second time this year again managed to win the tender procurement of train carriages in Bangladesh. In a tender held on 11 June 2017, PT INKA beat rivals, Rites Limited from India and CRRC Changcun from China in the procurement of _200 units of MG (Meter Gauge)_ train carriages.



More project from Bangladesh. Now 50 units BG (broad gauge) train. The contract was signed yesterday, June 20, 2017.

Direktur Utama PT INKA (Persero), R. Agus H. Purnomo dan Additional Directorate General Bangladesh Railway, Shamsuzzaman, saat penandatanganan pengadaan 50 kereta type broad gauge (BG), di Dhaka, Bangladesh (20/6).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Over two million Chinese tourists to visit Indonesia in 2017*
Rabu, 21 Juni 2017 07:18 WIB - 829 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The number of Chinese tourists visiting Indonesia is estimated to reach more than 2 million tourists in 2017, an official said.

Charge dAffaires of the Embassy of the Peoples Republic of China in Jakarta Sun Weide said here on Tuesday that the tourism cooperation between Indonesia and China continues to grow.

The Chinese Embassy has recorded around 560,000 Chinese tourists to have visited Indonesia during the first three months of this year.

"The number of Chinese tourists visiting Indonesia is estimated to reach more than two million this year," Sun Weide said in a press conference followed by an iftar at the Chinese Embassy in Jakarta.

Last year, 1.45 million Chinese tourists had visited Indonesia. The number was the second largest after Singapores with 1,47 million tourists.

It is estimated that the visiting Chinese tourists had contributed around two billion US dollars of foreign exchange to Indonesia last year, he said.

Cooperation in the tourism sector between Indonesia and China has been robust, he said.

On the same day, delegation from Guizhou Province of China held a conference to promote its tourism potential in Jakarta.

Ren Xiang Sheng, Guizhou Provincial Secretary in southwestern China, said the increased cooperation in the fields of tourism and culture has become part of efforts to strengthen Chinas One Belt and One Road (Obor) initiative.

In 2016, more than one million tourists had visited Guizhou, a region dotted with picturesque mountain in China. Out of one million visiting tourists, 128,000 were Indonesians.

Indonesian Ministry of Tourism has estimated that the number of Chinese tourists visiting Indonesia will reach 2.4 million in 2017, surpassing Singaporeans who were estimated to top around 2.275 million in the same year.

Achieving its 12 million tourist visit target in 2016, Indonesia has set a target to attract 15 million tourist in 2017.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*BEI index hits a new record high*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The composite share price index (IHSG) of the Indonesian Stock Exchange (BEI) hit a new record closing at 5,818.55 points on Wednesday.

The index closed 26.64 points or 0.46 percent higher than on Tuesday with index of 45 most liquid shares rose 0.44 percent to 978.63 points.

Analyst from Indosurya Mandiri Sekuritas, William Surya Wijaya said the possibility of Fitch Ratings to raise Indonesias rating encourage investment. Fitch Ratings has said Indonesian credit rating could increase if the national economic growth could be maintained.

"Conducive national economic fundamental encourages investors to buy more shares resulting in stronger IHSG," William said.

He said the latest economic policy package issued by the government aimed at expanding business and improve competitiveness of logistic service providers is expected to give greater confidence to foreign investors to do business in the country.

"Indonesia is still considered attractive for foreign investors, that the possibility of long term investment is still open that IHSG could climb higher," he said.

Based on BEI data there was Rp192.94 billion in "foreign net buy" on Wednesday trading. The previous record high of IHSG was 5,792.90 point recorded on 13 June 2017.

In Wednesdays trading there were 271,024 transactions with 17.687 billion shares worth Rp10.339 trillion changing hands with 118 shares gaining, 200 shares down in prices and 130 shares unchanged.

Meanwhile, the indices of regional shares including Nikkei, Hang Seng and Straits Times declined.(*)

source : http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111502/bei-index-hits-a-new-record-high

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*NEW AHMAD YANI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. Semarang, Central Java province, Indonesia. It would look like "floating" above the water. Access road to the new terminal is done. Target completion in 2018.



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Record foreign reserves move Indonesia past 'fragile' status

With the rupiah strengthening against major currencies and the country's foreign reserves soaring to a record high in May, Indonesia hopes to leave behind the "fragile five" moniker given to several emerging economies heavily dependent on foreign investment. Put together, all the good news may coax even more foreign investors to the local stock market.

readmore: _http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...n-reserves-move-Indonesia-past-fragile-status_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia to Respond EU`s Negative Palm Oil Campaign



ANTARA FOTO/Budi Candra Setya

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Coordinating Economic Affairs Minister Darmin Nasution held a meeting to discuss a working visit to Europe in July. The government will open a discussion on the palm oil resolution issued by European Union’s parliament.

“Indonesia needs to respond to the issues, even though their executive and ambassador claims that the palm oil resolution isn’t binding nor is it a product of law,” Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said.

Airlangga argues that the Government needs to provide an explanation so that EU’s decision will not hamper the Indonesia-EU CEPA (Europe Union-Comprehensive Economic Partnership) deliberation.

“Because in the end, the CEPA discussion will still need the parliament’s decision,” He said.

The European Union parliament had previously issued a resolution regarding the Report on Palm Oil Deforestation of Rainforests.

Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita stated that Indonesia must take action even though the negative campaign does not affect Indonesia’s exports.

*ANGELINA ANJAR SAWITRI*


https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...sia-to-Respond-EUs-Negative-Palm-Oil-Campaign


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PT Inka, Bangladesh sign railway contract to procure 50 train carriages*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda

Antara//Siswowidodo 




PT Inka has targeted to export its products to developing countries, particularly in South Asia and Africa.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, DHAKA -- Indonesia's state-owned railway manufacturer PT INKA has signed a contract with Bangladesh Railway here, June 20, for the procurement of 50 Broad Gauge (BG) train carriages.

The contract document was signed by PT INKA President Director Agus H. Purnomo and Bangladesh Railway's Additional Director General of Rolling Stock Md. Shamsuzzaman, the Indonesian Embassy in Dhaka noted in a statement posted on the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry's official website, here, Friday.

The signing of the contract was witnessed by Minister of Railways of Bangladesh Md. Mazibul Hoque, MP.

In his speech, Bangladesh's minister of railways praised the quality of train carriages manufactured by PT INKA. He also lauded PT INKA's timeliness in delivering train carriages so far. The 50 train carriages, with a stainless steel superstructure, will be supplied within 24 months.

The signing of the contract is a follow up to PT INKA winning the bid on April 24, 2017, to supply 50 BG train carriages. PT INKA emerged as the lowest bidder, beating the price offered by Rites Limited from India.

Recently, on June 11, 2017, PT INKA again stood out as the winning bidder for the procurement of train carriages in Bangladesh. PT INKA won over rivals -- Rites Limited of India and CRRC Changcun of China -- in the procurement of 200 Meter Gauge train carriages.

The signing of the contract for the 200 train carriages is planned in July or August 2017.

As the first fully integrated rolling stock and automotive manufacturer in Southeast Asia, PT Inka has targeted to export its products to developing countries, particularly in South Asia and Africa.

Last year, PT Inka had exported a shipment of 150 Shovon-type passenger carts ordered by Bangladesh Railways in a deal worth US$73 million. The coaches were made by the Indonesian company to specifically cater to Bangladesh's needs.

*Antara *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's Jangkrik field’s first LNG cargo delivered*

Fedina S. Sundaryani
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, June 23, 2017 | 03:33 pm



Rome-based energy firm Eni SpA has started gas production at the Jangkrik development project site in East Kalimantan. (Antara/M. Agung Rajasa)



The first liquefied natural gas (LNG) cargo from the Jangkrik field within the Muara Bakau block has been delivered to the Tanjung Benoa regasification terminal in Bali from the LNG Bontang refinery in East Kalimantan. 

The delivery was part of a long-term contract with state-owned oil and gas giant Pertamina. The Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKKMigas) deputy chairman, Sukandar, said that a majority of the gas produced from the Muara Bakau field would be prioritized for fertilizer factories and other domestic industries where it was needed. 

“The fulfilment of demand is also proof that the upstream oil and gas industry completely supports the government’s program to maintain food and energy security in Indonesia,” he said, according to a press release. 

In addition to fertilizer plants, the LNG will also be used to help support the power sector to ensure that those in eastern Indonesia have access to electricity. 

Up until Thursday, gas produced by the Jangkrik field has been processed into LNG at a rate of 2,400 million cubic square feet per day (mmscfd). The current production rate is around 200 mmscfd, which will eventually reach a peak of 450 mmscfd. (dmr)

*Topics :*

Jangkrik-project, LNG, refinery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Obamas vacation @bali._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Malaysian prime minister arrives in Bali for vacation*
13 hours ago | 688 Views

Kuta, Bali (ANTARA News) - Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak and his family arrived in the Indonesian island resort of Bali on Monday for a five-day vacation.

The Airbus A-319 aircraft, carrying the Malaysian prime minister and his family, landed at the Ngurah Rai International Airport at 12:53 p.m. Central Indonesia Standard Time.

On arrival at the Ngurah Rai Airport, Razak was greeted by Bali Governor Made Mangku Pastika, Udayana Military Commander Major General Komaruddin Simanjuntak, Bali Police Chief Inspector General Petrus Golose, and Commander of the Ngurah Rai Air Base Colonel I Wayan Superman.

Superman remarked that the airport was not temporarily closed when the aircraft boarded by Razak landed in Bali, but he was given the same priority as former US president Barack Obama when he had arrived in Bali.

Around 30 minutes after arriving at Ngurah Rai, the Malaysian prime minister left the airport through the exit door that had previously been passed by Obama and Saudi Arabian King Salman Bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud.

Police and Military security guards escorted the motorcade of Razak to the St Regis Hotel in Nusa Dua, where King Salman had once stayed.

From Bali, the Malaysian prime minister and his family will leave for Perth, Australia, on June 30, 2017.

***2***

(O001/INE/o001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111545/malaysian-prime-minister-arrives-in-bali-for-vacation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to @amadeus pribowo





the differences of Jakarta skyline during and after Eidul Mubarak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Obama to visit Bogor Presidential Palace*

Bogor, West Java (ANTARA News) - Former US President, Barack Obama, will attend President Joko Widodo's invitation to visit Bogor Presidential Palace on Friday afternoon, but there will be no state welcoming ceremony.

Bogor Military District Commander Lt Col Infantri Dodi Suhardiman said here on Thursday that the reception for Obama would be more relaxed and familial.

According to him, security will still be prioritized according to the operating standard for the highly-privileged (VVIP) guests, but not be conspicuous according to Obama's request.

"Obama has requested that the welcoming ceremony not be conspicuous, but security measures for him will remain in compliance with the standard operating procedure for state guests," Suhardiman said.

Obama and his family were scheduled to come to the state palace in Bogor to accept the invitation for lunch from Jokowi at Green Garden Cafe at the Bogor Botanical Garden on Friday.

Following the visit by Obama and his family, the Bogor Botanical Garden will be closed to public on Friday, according to the gardens service monitoring official, Upun Punjiar.

"I have just received an information from the leader of Presidential Security Guards that the Bogor Botanical Garden be closed to public on Friday," Punjiar said.

*Jokowi, Obama talk over tea*





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) tea talk with 44th President of the United States Barack Obama (left) at Grand Garden Cafe, Bogor Botanical Gardens, West Java, Friday (June 30, 2017). (Press Bureau of the Indonesian Presidential Palace)

Bogor (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and former US President Barack Obama talked over tea at Bogor State Palace here on Friday afternoon.

"During the talks, some local foods were served along with warm tea," head of press, media and information of the presidential secretariat Bey Machmudin stated.

Jokowi received Obama, who had been in Indonesia since June 23 for a holiday with his family and who is now in Jakarta after visiting Bali and Yogyakarta.

Jokowi and Obama also spent some time at Grand Garden Cafe located within Bogor Botanical Garden.

Initially, the two sat at the verandah of the restaurant, but later moved inside due to rain.

"They had just talked for 10 minutes when rain fell," he remarked.

Obama was initially scheduled to leave Bogor at 4.15 p.m., but he left only at 4.30 p.m., as the talks were cordial, Bey revealed.

First Lady Iriana also welcomed Obama and joined him in the restaurant, but she sat at a different table with her son Kaesang Pangarep to allow Jokowi and Obama to have private talks.

_ (Reported by Desca Lidya Natalia/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR)_

*Obama enjoys bakso in Bogor*
6 hours ago | 603 Views
Pewarta: Desca Lidya N.




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) chatted with the 44th President of the United States (US) Barack Obama (left) at the Grand Garden Cafe, Bogor Botanical Garden, West Java, Friday (30/6/2017). (Photo: Presidential Secretariat of the Republic of Indonesia)

Bogor (ANTARA News) - Former US President Barack Obama enjoyed eating meatballs soup, locally known as bakso, which was served during lunch with Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) at the Grand Garden Cafe restaurant of Bogor Botanical Garden on Friday (June 30).

"According to the waiters who were serving, he (Obama) enjoyed the bakso," head of the palace's press bureau, Bey Machmudin, stated.

Obama arrived at the Bogor Presidential Palace at 3.30 p.m. and was welcomed by Jokowi, First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo, and his son Kaesang Pangarep.

Both leaders, along with Iriana and Pangarep, then went to the restaurant by golf carts.

Obama and Jokowi sat on the open terrace of the restaurant at 15.45; but after talking for about 10 minutes, they had to move to the balcony inside due to rain.

During the talk, they enjoyed hot tea and various traditional snacks such as "onde-onde" (sticky rice flour balls filled with beans), "talam ubi" (sweet tapioca cake), and "lemper" (chicken meat-filled glutinous rice wrapped in banana leaves).

After enjoying his meatballs soup, the final dish served, Obama left the palace at 4.30 p.m.

Obama is in Indonesia for a vacation with his family, including wife Michelle Obama and daughters Malia Ann Obama and Sasha Obama, since June 23.

He first visited Bali, followed by Yogyakarta, and finally reached Jakarta for the final leg of his tour.

The 44th US President is scheduled to be a key note speaker at the opening session of Indonesia Diaspora Networking Global Convention on July 1, before returning home on July 2.


----------



## Nike

*Obama's visit expected to boost Bali's tourism image*
Selasa, 27 Juni 2017 15:37 WIB - 4.645 Views





Former US President Barack Obama and his family spent their time on Sungai Ayung, Gianyar Regency, Bali, last Monday. (ANTARA FOTO/Wira Suryantala)

Gianyar, Bali (ANTARA News) - The visit of former US president Barack Obama is expected to boost the image of tourism in Bali.

"A good tourism image of Bali will attract more foreign tourists to visit the island," I Made Yuliarta, coordinator of the Pura Gunung Kawi tourist attraction Tampaksiring, stated here on Tuesday.

He expressed hope that the former US president would visit the Gunung Kawi tourist attraction.

Gunung Kawi is a temple complex centered around royal tombs carved into stone cliffs in the 11th century. It is located amid scenic rice terraces about 30 minutes from Ubud.

Obama had earlier enjoyed rafting down the Ayung River, which is a popular tourist spot in Bali, Indonesia.

Barack and Michelle Obama, along with their daughters Sasha and Malia, arrived at Banjar Dinas Karang Dalem I, Bongkasa Pertiwi Village, Abiansemal Sub-district, Badung District, at 11 a.m. local time on Monday.

The location is a starting point for the rafting expedition. Several police and military officers secured the site.

Obama was spotted wearing a white T-shirt, sunglasses, a red velvet jacket, and a yellow helmet. On the occasion, Michelle and her daughters were spotted paddling down the Ayung River.

The rafting ended at the rear side of the Four Seasons Hotel in Sayan Village, Ubud, a hotel near Ayung River where Obama and his family were staying.

Coordinator of White Water Rafting Bali at Ayung River Nyoman Artini expressed hope that Obamas visit would be able to promote Balis rafting tour packages.
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> credit to @amadeus pribowo
> 
> View attachment 407512
> 
> the differences of Jakarta skyline during and after Eidul Mubarak


Nice shot and view point.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia imparts infrastructure training to Palestinians*

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is imparting infrastructure training to Palestinians during the "International Training of Infrastructure for Palestinians" event to improve Palestines infrastructure capabilities.

"We held this training to share our experiences and methods in improving and maintaining infrastructure in Indonesia," Technical Cooperation Director of the Foreign Ministry Mohammad Syarif Alatas noted in his opening speech in Bandung on Monday night, (July 3).

The infrastructure training is being organized by the Foreign Ministry in cooperation with the Ministry of Public Works and Housing in Bandung on July 2-14.

The training event is aimed at offering an opportunity to Palestinians to improve their knowledge and understanding of Indonesias best practices in infrastructure, especially for public facilities, such as road construction and housing.

The infrastructure training is being attended by 14 Palestinian civil servants working for Palestines ministries and governmental institutions, including from the Palestinian Ministry of Public Works and Housing, Transport, and municipal government office.

Those attending will follow the training that comprises several classroom sessions and infrastructure visits by the Indonesian Ministry of Public Works and Housing.

"To all participants, I hope that during the classroom and field sessions, you would receive valuable information that can be applied," Alatas stated.

While attending the training in Bandung, the Palestinians would also receive materials on the Public-Private Partnership mechanism in Indonesia for public infrastructure as well as information on policy and planning.

"Do not hesitate to clarify further and seek detailed information regarding Indonesian policies and processes related to road works, housing, and sanitation, and also how our government cooperates with the private sector," Alatas remarked.

He added that the event could serve as a platform to share ideas, expertise, and experiences in the infrastructure sector between Indonesia and Palestine as well as to improve joint efforts in conserving infrastructure to strengthen both countries economic development.

Palestine is one of the priority countries to receive technical cooperation from Indonesia. The technical assistance in the field of infrastructure was part of the Indonesian governments commitment to offering an assistance program to Palestines civil apparatus.

The program was Indonesias commitment as part of the South-South Cooperation that aims to improve development cooperation between developing countries.

Earlier, the Foreign Ministry had organized a training on tourism and archeology, which was attended by 11 Palestinians in March 2017 in Yogyakarta.

For next year, the Foreign Ministry has planned to cooperate with relevant institutions to offer training for micro-small enterprises and the microfinance sector of Palestine.

(T.Y012/INE)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111643/indonesia-imparts-infrastructure-training-to-palestinians


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia targets more tourists from China, India, France*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda
EPA





Foreign tourists in Bali. (Illustration)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- China, India, and France have become potential markets for Indonesian tourism, Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said.

"The number of foreign tourists from China, India, and France has increased," Yahya stated here on Tuesday.

The minister noted that tourists from the three countries are still targeting Indonesia's three main destinations, namely Bali (40 percent), Jakarta (30 percent), Riau Islands (20 percent), and the remaining 10 percent in other regions.

Arief explained that the Chinese tourists were fond of marine tourism and marine cuisine.

"Jakarta becomes a destination for Chinese tourists who love shopping. Riau Islands and Bintan are usually visited on weekends by Chinese tourists who want to buy clothes and goods.

Meanwhile, most of French tourists spend their holidays in Bali.

"Indian tourists go to Bali for celebrating weddings. Meanwhile, they go to Jakarta for business affairs," he remarked.

To accommodate more tourists, the government has prepared 10 new tourist destinations such as Bandung, Yogyakarta, Banyuwangi, Lombok, and Medan

The government is also developing 10 priority tourist destinations to attract more foreign tourists.

Yayha earlier described the 10 destinations as Indonesia¿s "New Bali," adding that they had been chosen by President Jokowi this year.

The 10 prioritized tourism destinations are Lake Toba (North Sumatra), Belitung (Bangka Belitung), Tanjung Lesung (Banten), the Seribu Islands (Jakarta), Borobudur Temple (Central Java), Mount Bromo (East Java), Mandalika Lombok (West Nusa Tenggara), Komodo Island (East Nusa Tenggara), Wakatobi National Park (Southeast Sulawesi), and Morotai (North Maluku).

Arief remarked that the acceleration of the development of these destinations is aimed at improving the infrastructure and accessibility, particularly through the development of airports, seaports, roads, and energy, to promote it to investors.

"The development of the 10 prioritized tourism destinations is intended to support the efforts to achieve the target of 20 million visitors in 2019. It is a strategy to maintain double-digit growth. We have the projection that the 10 destinations will attract up to 12 million tourist arrivals," the tourism minister stated.
*

Antara *

*Indonesia, Swiss to exchange information on finance*
10 hours ago | 746 Views





Director General of Taxes Ken Dwijugiasteadi (ANTARA /Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Switzerland have declared the readiness of both countries to implement the Automatic Exchange of Information (AEOI).

The signing of the joint declaration was undertaken by Director General of Taxes, Ken Dwijugiasteadi, and Swiss Ambassador to Indonesia, Yvonne Baumann, witnessed by the Minister of Finance of the Republic of Indonesia and Members of the Board of Commissioners of the Financial Services Authority here on Tuesday.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani stated that it was important for Indonesia to be able to implement AEOI with Switzerland as it was one of the largest financial centers in the world.

"Financial information obtained from Switzerland and nearly 100 other countries will be used as a tax database to test the compliance rate of taxpayers. It is expected to encourage their awareness to fulfill tax obligations voluntary, especially in reporting their earnings and financial assets abroad which have not been reported," Sri Mulyani explained.

Through the joint declaration, Indonesia and Switzerland agreed to exchange financial account information automatically in accordance with the Common Reporting Standard (CRS) starting from 2018, with the first exchange in 2019, protected by data security assurance according to international standards.

Both jurisdictions also stated that they will share information on the development of CRS implementation in each countrys domestic legislation and affirm the commitment to continue strengthening cooperation in the financial sector.

The joint declaration is required by Switzerland to enable the Multilateral Competent Authority Agreement (MCAA) to implement AEOl to obtain the Swiss Parliament approval by the end of 2017.

On May 8, 2017, the Indonesian Government adopted a Government Regulation In lieu of Law No. 1/ 2017 on Access to Financial Information for Tax Interests.

It regulates the authority of the Directorate General of Taxation to receive and obtain financial information from financial institutions throughout Indonesia and the authority of the Minister of Finance to execute financial information exchange with authorities for other countries or jurisdictions.

(KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111647/indonesia-swiss-to-exchange-information-on-finance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Capital market supports infrastructure development*
Rabu, 5 Juli 2017 08:05 WIB - 122 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Financial Services Authority (OJK) stated that the government has high hopes that the capital market industry can contribute to the development of infrastructure in the country with long-term funding.

"We have a strong foundation to support the government in infrastructure development. We will be more active in exploring capital market by applying several programs," OJKs Chief Executive Officer of Capital Market, Nurhaida, said here on Tuesday.

She is optimistic that the capital market is able to contribute significantly to the development of national infrastructure, especially since Indonesia has achieved investment grade rating from international agencies such as Standard & Poors (S & P), Moodys Investors Service and Fitch Ratings.

"Investment grade rating that we get shows that Indonesia has good potentials. We must maintain the momentum," she said.

In order to support infrastructure development, she added that OJK is conducting a study to issue new investment instruments, including infrastructure fund, infrastructure bond and project bond. Those instruments at the same time provide an alternative for investors in investing.

Nurhaida explained that infrastructure fund is intended to provide alternative funding for infrastructure development in Indonesia through securitization of infrastructure assets. The product is a medium to raise funds from investors.

Infrastructure fund, she added, is not much different from Limited Investment Fund, in which the maximum number of parties who invest is 50.

"Meanwhile, the number of infrastructure fund participating side can be more," she noted, adding that the regulation on infrastructure fund products is being prepared by OJK. In the near future, OJKs regulations on the product will be issued.

Nurhaida explained that project bond is a bond with source of payment derived from a projects revenue, while infrastructure bond is an infrastructure-based bond.

"The project bond and infrastructure bond rules are in process. We are expecting to be completed soon," she said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

*President optimistic of capital inflow increase in 2018*
Rabu, 5 Juli 2017 04:46 WIB - 335 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo is optimistic that capital inflows into Indonesias capital market will increase in 2018.

"We are optimistic as within a year in 2016, Rp126 trillion has already flown, while this year, it has been Rp124 trillion," Widodo said here on Tuesday. 

The Rp126 trillion amount was the total capital inflow to the market of state securities, stocks, and corporate bonds in 2016. The data was obtained from Financial Services Authority and the Ministry of Finance.

The president invited foreign entrepreneurs who have companies in the country to register themselves as market participants in the Indonesia Stock Exchange (BEI).

He also encouraged initial public offering (IPO) sale by state-owned enterprises (SOEs).

"We encourage, especially SOE subsidiaries, to list immediately because we need large financing to build the infrastructures as it is not possible to do all with credits," the president explained.

Jokowi also appreciated the increase of the Jakarta Composite Stock Price Index (IHSG). 

"Our composite share price index has reached 5.9 thousand. The market believes that Indonesia has a good prospect to invest," he added.

The IHSG on Monday (July 3) closed up 80.52 points, or 1.38 percent to 5,910.23 points, while on Tuesday (July 4), it opened down 23.51 points, or 0.40 percent to 5,886.72 points.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Medan LRT (North Sumatera) : South-North Line (22,74 KM)
Medan BRT : -
Status : feasibility study

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Development of MRT phase-2 to start in 2018*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda

Sigid Kurniawan/Antara





Arieal view of Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) construction at Fatmawati area, South Jakarta, Thursday (June 1). 

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- PT Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) has planned to start extending the route of Jakarta's mass rapid transit system phase-2 from the Hotel Indonesia roundabout in Central Jakarta to Kampung Bandan in Ancol, North Jakarta, in 2018.

"We plan to conduct the groundbreaking of MRT phase-2 development next year," PT MRT Jakarta President Director William P. Sabandar remarked here on Thursday.

According to him, the construction of mass transportation facilities is currently still in the stage of basic engineering design.

"Some time ago we have completed the feasibility study, and now we are in the stage of basic engineering design," Sabandar said, adding that he had made a coordination with the central government about the plan to start the development of the MRT phase-2.

He explained that the budget amounting Rp25.1 trillion for the development has been allocated, and it has been coordinated with the central government.

Sabandar said the MRT phase-2 will extend 8.3 kilometers from the Hotel Indonesia roundabout to Kampung Bandan, with eight underground stations of Sarinah, Monas, Harmoni, Sawah Besar, Mangga Besar, Glodok, Kota, and Kampung Bandan.

The first phase of the MRT, stretching over 16 kilometers from Lebak Bulus in South Jakarta to the Hotel Indonesia roundabout, has been under construction since 2013.

The government expect that when it becomes operational by 2019, it will be able to transport up to 173,400 passengers daily on 16 trains.

The trains are designed to cover the distance in 30 minutes, five minutes apart. This will significantly cut travel times, which can currently take up to two hours by car during rush-hour traffic.

Construction of the 87-kilometer third phase from Cikarang east of Jakarta to Balaraja in the west, is scheduled to start in 2020. It is expected to be completed between 2024 and 2027.

*Antara *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia, Turkey to discuss economy and security cooperation*
7 hours ago | 1.801 Views

Ankara (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo will discuss economic development and security cooperation with his Turkish counterpart Recep Tayyip Erdogan during a state visit to Turkey. 

"There are eight agendas that will be discussed on Thursday by the president during his visit to Ankara. The president will arrive in Ankara on Wednesday evening," the Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi said here on Wednesday.

According to Marsudi, Jokowi will enhance the cooperation on economic development by inaugurating the Indonesia-Turkey Comprehensive Economic Partnership (IT-CEPA).

Indonesia and Turkey will also develop the cooperation on strategic industry field.

Additionally, Jokowi will also discuss the cooperation on counter-terrorism with Erdogan.

Jokowi will not only visit the Anitkabir or the Mausoleum of Atat�rk to lay wreaths but also visit the Kocatepe Mosque that was built in 1967 and 1987.

"Erdogan will hold a welcoming ceremony for Jokowi and will conduct a tete-a-tete meeting as well as bilateral meeting," Marsudi revealed.

Both presidents will also witness the signing ceremony of health sector cooperation and the inauguration of IT-CEPA.

Jokowi and Erdogan will hold a joint press statement and continue with the state luncheon.

After meeting Erdogan, Jokowi will also conduct one-to-one meeting with business sector leaders.

"Several business leaders who have high interest to hold cooperation with Indonesia will meet Jokowi," Marsudi said.

Jokowi will continue his visit to Hamburg, Germany, on 6 July, 2017, to attend the G20 Summit Meeting 2017.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesian traditional ensemble attracts Argentinians*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The performance of the Indonesian traditional Javanese "gamelan" ensemble group Sang Bagaskara of the Indonesian Embassy in Buenos Aires at the Universidad del Salvadors Oriental Studies School, Buenos Aires, has attracted the attention of local people, according to a press release from the Embassy received by Antara here on Thursday.

The Indonesian gamelan show was performed at the celebration of the 50th Anniversary of the Universidad del Salvador School of Oriental Studies.

The event was attended by students, ambassadors and embassy representatives of the Asia Pacific countries in Buenos Aires and the people of Argentina.

Universidad del Salvador is one of the universities in Argentina that has an oriental study faculty focusing on Asian countries, including Indonesia and Southeast Asia.

In his speech, Indonesian Ambassador to Argentina Jonny Sinaga explained about the uniqueness of the gamelan group with almost all players are Argentinians.

"The group which was formed on December 23, 2011 is very unique because it has Indonesian coaches from the Indonesian Embassy while all the players are Argentinians," Ambassador Jonny said.

Sang Bagaskara group played five songs with modified arrangements involving modern Latin American and traditional music.

One of the most attractive songs played by the group was "El Baile del Pasto" which combines Indonesian gamelan and Latin American tortoises.

The director of the Universidad del Salvadors Oriental Studies School, Carlos Rua, praised the music groups performance.

Sang Bagaskara musical group consists of 20 people and regularly conducts exercises.

(KR-LWA/H-YH)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Jokowi, Erdogan witness signing of two cooperations agreements*
3 hours ago | 407 Views




Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan hold a joint press statement in the White Palace Ankara on Thursday (July 6). Jokowi conducted a state visit to Turkey since last Wednesday before continue his trip to Germany to attend G20 Summit Meeting. (ANTARA News/Hanni Sofia)

Ankara (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and President Recep Tayyip Erdogan witnessed the signing of documents of agreements on health and economic cooperation at the White Palace here on Thursday.

Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno LP Marsudi signed the document of agreement on health cooperation, while Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita signed the document of inauguration of negotiation on Indonesian-Turkish Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IT-CEPA).

"I welcome the signing of the two cooperation agreement documents between the governments of Indonesia and Turkey in the fields of health and the launch of negotiation on Indonesian and Turkish Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement," Jokowi stated.

Meanwhile, Erdogan expressed his interest in establishing cooperation and partnership in various fields with Indonesia.

It is becoming more important for Turkey and Indonesia to forge cooperation and partnership in various fields, Erdogan noted.

Jokowi commenced his state visit to Turkey by holding a meeting with Erdogan.

Previously, Jokowis first agenda on Thursday morning was a visit to the Attaturk Mausoleum, the tomb of Turkish first president Kemal Ataturk, to lay a wreath.

In the afternoon, Jokowi and his entourage headed to the Presidential Palace of the Republic of Turkey to meet Erdogan.

According to Marsudi earlier, Jokowi discussed economic development and security cooperation with his Turkish counterpart.

Additionally, Jokowi discussed cooperation in the field of counter terrorism with Erdogan.

Marsudi stated that Widodo would enhance cooperation on economic development by inaugurating the Indonesia-Turkey Comprehensive Economic Partnership (IT-CEPA).

Indonesia and Turkey would also develop cooperation in the strategic industry sector.

After meeting Erdogan, Jokowi held one-on-one meetings with business sector leaders.

(H-YH/KR-BSR/B.019)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia questions EU policy on palm oil export*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda

Fb





Palm oil plantation

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian delegation has questioned European Union (EU) policy that impedes export of Indonesian products, especially palm oil products, at the 13th Trade Policy Review (TPR) meeting at the World Trade Organization (WTO).

The WTO TPR took place in Geneva, Switzerland, on Wednesday (July 5), as stated by the Permanent Representative of Indonesia in Geneva in a press release received by Antara here on Thursday.

On that occasion, the Indonesian delegation asked the EU to pay attention to trade barriers applied to Indonesian imported products, especially palm oil.

"Indonesia is the largest palm oil supplier to the EU. Therefore, it deeply regrets the increasing trade barriers in imports of palm oil products to the EU," International Relations Expert at the Indonesian Ministry of Commerce, Dody Edward, told the EU delegation.

The Indonesian delegation also expressed its concern over the Resolution on Palm Oil and Deforestation of Rainforest, which was approved by the European Parliament in April 2017, which discriminates palm oil products.

"The resolution is not appropriate, and the EU needs to recognize the Indonesian Government's hard efforts in managing and promoting sustainable palm oil production," Dody noted.

In response, the EU delegation stated that the resolution of the European Parliament does not bind the executive body of the European Commission (EC) and legally does not require the EC to follow-up with a binding legal product.

However, the Indonesian delegation stated that the resolution further reinforces a negative campaign against palm oil in the EU market.

Indonesia also questioned some of other non-tariff barriers, which was adopted by the EU to potentially hamper market access for Indonesia's export commodities, including the anthraquinone tea-threshold limit; labeling on dairy products, meat and derivative products; threshold of MCPD 3 substance content in vegetable oil, including palm oil, which is seen as carcinogenic; and aflatoxine substance thresholds on nutmeg commodities.

The Indonesian government has objected to the product standards adopted by Europe as there is a discrepancy between the limits imposed by the EU and the ones imposed by the international standardization agency, the Codex Alimentarius Commission.

*Antara *


----------



## Nike

*Pelindo develops Kotabaru Seaport*
Jumat, 7 Juli 2017 07:53 WIB - 726 Views






Pelindo's seaport in Pekanbaru, Riau. (bcpekanbaru.beacukai.go.id)

Banjarmasin, S.Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Seaport Management Company, PT Pelindo III Banjarmasin, South Kalimantan continues to develop several ports in the province, including Kotabaru and Tanah Bumbu to support the improvement of services and economic growth.

General Manager of Pelindo III Banjarmasin, Fariz Hariyoso, here on Thursday said the development of the ports is aimed at improving economic growth, while improving services for the people and investors.

"We will continue to improve the services of loading and unloading of goods, and transport to other provinces and even to various countries," he said.

Currently, the government is also building Swarangan seaport in Tanah Laut district to facilitate the process of transporting various export commodities produced in the area.

In addition to developing the port, PT. Pelindo III also continues to complete seaport facilities with a variety of advanced equipment.

According to Fariz, to support the loading and unloading activities currently there are six container cranes and 16 rubber tired gantry cranes operating.

"In addition, we also add some other supporting tools to speed up the loading and unloading process," he said.

Each year over 30,000 boxes per month are transported and shipped through the port, making it one of the dense seaport in Kalimantan.

(KR-LWA/H-YH)
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Svantana

As member of G20, Mr. Presiden arrived in Hamburg for G20 summit 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia, Turkey ink investment cooperation agreement worth US$250 million*
10 hours ago | 800 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Turkey have inked a cooperation agreement on investment worth US$250 million (Rp6.7 trillion) during the visit of President Joko Widodo to Ankara, Turkey, this week.

Head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Thomas Lembong noted in a written statement here on Friday that the cooperation was contained in two memoranda of understanding (MoUs).

One MoU pertains to cooperation worth $320 million between Indonesias state-owned shipbuilding company PT PAL and Turkish electricity energy and powership firm Karadeniz Holding.

The other MoU covers cooperation between Indonesias state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the Turkish Aerospace Industry, with an agreement worth $200 million.

"The agreement covers the production of four powerships, with an electricity generation capacity of 36-80 megawatts (MW)," Lembong revealed.

Lembong said the cooperation to build powerships is in line with the Indonesian governments commitment to meeting the electricity needs of its people in isolated areas and to achieve the countrys target of developing power plants having a cumulative capacity of 35 thousand MW.

"The opportunity to invest in the production of powerships is huge. Hence, we will continue to monitor the commitment made by the two firms," the BKPM chief remarked.

He said the cooperation between PT PAL and Karadeniz Holding is expected to fill the gap for regional electricity supply vessels.

"Neighboring countries, such as the Philippines and Myanmar, are potential customers for the company," he pointed out.

Meanwhile, the agreement between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the Turkish Aerospace Industry covers three main points.

The agreements include cooperation in the fields of marketing & production extension of N219 and UAV-ANKA as well as the joint development and production of N245, particularly to expand reach in the Southeast Asian market, including Indonesia.

During the presidents work visit to Turkey, two types of agreements were signed: government partnership in health and economy and business cooperation.

Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita signed the Indonesia-Turkey Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement with the Turkish government. In addition to the trade minister, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi represented the government in signing the health partnership agreement.

Business agreements between Indonesian and Turkish companies were represented by three state-owned Indonesian firms and three Turkish companies.

Investment cooperation between Indonesian and Turkish companies is expected to increase the value of Turkeys investment realization, which is still small in Indonesia.

Based on BKPMs data for the first quarter of 2017, the realization of Turkish investment was only $0.1 million, spread across nine projects. The value indicates that no new investment was made by Turkey during that period.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Satria Manggala said:


> *Indonesia, Turkey ink investment cooperation agreement worth US$250 million*
> 10 hours ago | 800 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Turkey have inked a cooperation agreement on investment worth US$250 million (Rp6.7 trillion) during the visit of President Joko Widodo to Ankara, Turkey, this week.
> 
> Head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Thomas Lembong noted in a written statement here on Friday that the cooperation was contained in two memoranda of understanding (MoUs).
> 
> One MoU pertains to cooperation worth $320 million between Indonesias state-owned shipbuilding company PT PAL and Turkish electricity energy and powership firm Karadeniz Holding.
> 
> The other MoU covers cooperation between Indonesias state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the Turkish Aerospace Industry, with an agreement worth $200 million.
> 
> "The agreement covers the production of four powerships, with an electricity generation capacity of 36-80 megawatts (MW)," Lembong revealed.
> 
> Lembong said the cooperation to build powerships is in line with the Indonesian governments commitment to meeting the electricity needs of its people in isolated areas and to achieve the countrys target of developing power plants having a cumulative capacity of 35 thousand MW.
> 
> "The opportunity to invest in the production of powerships is huge. Hence, we will continue to monitor the commitment made by the two firms," the BKPM chief remarked.
> 
> He said the cooperation between PT PAL and Karadeniz Holding is expected to fill the gap for regional electricity supply vessels.
> 
> "Neighboring countries, such as the Philippines and Myanmar, are potential customers for the company," he pointed out.
> 
> Meanwhile, the agreement between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the Turkish Aerospace Industry covers three main points.
> 
> The agreements include cooperation in the fields of marketing & production extension of N219 and UAV-ANKA as well as the joint development and production of N245, particularly to expand reach in the Southeast Asian market, including Indonesia.
> 
> During the presidents work visit to Turkey, two types of agreements were signed: government partnership in health and economy and business cooperation.
> 
> Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita signed the Indonesia-Turkey Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement with the Turkish government. In addition to the trade minister, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi represented the government in signing the health partnership agreement.
> 
> Business agreements between Indonesian and Turkish companies were represented by three state-owned Indonesian firms and three Turkish companies.
> 
> Investment cooperation between Indonesian and Turkish companies is expected to increase the value of Turkeys investment realization, which is still small in Indonesia.
> 
> Based on BKPMs data for the first quarter of 2017, the realization of Turkish investment was only $0.1 million, spread across nine projects. The value indicates that no new investment was made by Turkey during that period.(*)







TAI ANKA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Russia to build 575-kilometer railway track in E Kalimantan*
9 hours ago | 808 Views

Balikpapan, E Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - Russian Railways and its subsidiary company in Indonesia, PT Kereta Api Borneo, have planned to develop a 575-kilometers train track that would cross four sub-districts in the area, with a total investment of US$2 million.

"There will be two train tracks; first is the Northern line of 305 kilometers and the second is the Southern line of 270 kilometers," CEO of PT Kereta Api Borneo, Sergey Kuznetsov, stated in Balikpapan on Monday.

The Northern line will connect the Tabang area in Kutai Kartanegara, with Maloy in the coast of East Kutai, while the Southern line will start from Melak in West Kutai and end in Buluminung in the Penajam Paser Utara area.

The construction itself is expected to be completed by 2022.

"At the moment, we have completed a number of studies including geophysics and hydrology. We have also tested 2 thousand different soil samples along the track locations," Head of the companys Business and Development Vladimir Volkov noted.

Both tracks will be used for the transportation of goods, including natural resources such as Crude Palm Oil (CPO) and coal.

Five years after transportation of goods, the railway would start carrying passengers as well.

Governor of East Kalimantan Awang Faroek Ishak explained that there should be a complex process to gain permit and a more comprehensive cooperation with PT Kereta Api Indonesia for the carriage to be able to transport passengers.

The governor further stated that at the end of the Northern line in Maloy of the East Kutai coast, a harbor will be built.

"There will be a harbor, coal stockpile, and moving facilities such as rolling belts and cranes, both in Maloy and Buluminung. They will have the capacity of 5 million tons per year," he elaborated.

Furthermore, it has been previously reported that along the sides of both planned tracks, there will be mines owned by large mining corporations.

For example, there is a mine owned by PT Gunung Bayan Pratama, a corporation owned by a Malaysian businessman Dato Low Tuck Kwong, along the Southern line.

On the Northern line track location, there are mines that are being managed by PT Kiradin and Kaltim Prima Coal (KPC), which manages the largest open pit coal mining in the world.

The track will also pass by a number of palm oil plantations that are managed by the company.

"We are allowing PT Kereta Api Borneo to speak Business-to-Business with the corporations mentioned. As a representative of the government, we will provide as much facility as we can," Awang explained.

Russian investors are no strangers to Indonesias region of East Kalimantan. In the era of the countrys first president Soekarno, Russians had taken up a number of projects.

One of the well-known ones until today include the Balikpapan-Samarinda road project, which is 110 kilometers long.

A lot of expatriates and senior citizens still refer to the road as the Russian road, while today, people refer to it as the Soekarno-Hatta road. (*)

=============

*Indonesia-Iran agree to finalize trade negotiation in 2017*
9 hours ago | 698 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Iran have agreed to finalize negotiation on the Preferential Trade Agreement (II-PTA) by the end of 2017, to expand access and diversify of exported products to non-traditional markets.

Chief of the Indonesian team in the negotiation Made Ayu Marthini stated that a wider access for Indonesian as well as Iranian products to the market is expected to increase bilateral trade to US$2 billion per year.

"To benefit the momentum of implementation of Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), Indonesia and Iran have shared optimism to finalize II-PTA by the end of 2017," Made noted in a statement here on Monday.

Indonesia and Iran on Sunday held the third negotiation on II-PTA in Tehran, Iran, after it was stalled in 2015.

During the negotiation, both countries discussed draft text on II-PTA, modality, and request list to facilitate products that would have the preference to be exported to each countries.

"Thus business operators from both Indonesia and Iran could get maximum benefit from the II-PTA," made remarked.

Both countries have sought the agreement to set payment mechanism in the transaction; thus, businessmen would not only enjoy tariff reduction but also exemption or reduction of transaction cost when the II-PTA is implemented.

II-PTA is an agreement between Indonesia and Iran to reduce or abolish some export tariffs from both countries. The legal basis for the agreement was signed in 2005 by both trade ministers in Tehran.

In 2008, the two countries have agreed to establish the Trade Negotiating Committee (TNC) to negotiate the II-PTA.

The first negotiation was held in 2010, followed by the second negotiation in 2015.

Bilateral trade between Indonesia and Iran during January-March has increased significantly by 457.36 percent, compared to the same period of 2016.

The total trade between the two countries reached US$338.6 million in 2016, up by 23.99 percent compared to US$273.1 million of trade in 2015.

Based on a data of the Indonesian Trade Ministry, bilateral trade between Indonesia and Iran during 2012 was recorded at US$1.3 billion, down by US$568.4 million in 2913.

The trade dropped further to US$448.7 million in 2014, and reached its record low in 2015.(*)

=============

*Turkey, Indonesia to forge closer ties in various fields*
1 hour ago | 299 Views
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and one of its closest partners, Turkey, have established cooperation in several fields, particularly in the economic, political, education, and strategic industries.

In fact, Turkish-Indonesian relations can be traced back to the 12th century when Turkish Islamic scholars had visited Indonesia to spread Islamic teachings.

To strengthen the bilateral ties further, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan had made a state visit to Indonesia from July 30 to August 1, 2015, coinciding with the 65th anniversary of diplomatic relations between the two nations.

On July 6, this year, it was President Joko Widodos (Jokowis) turn to pay a reciprocal visit to Turkey. Jokowi commenced his state visit to Turkey by holding a one-on-one meeting with Erdogan.

The two presidents discussed economic development and security cooperation, including on counterterrorism efforts.

They also witnessed the signing of documents of agreements on health and economic cooperation at the White Palace in Ankara.

Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L.P. Marsudi signed the document of agreement on health cooperation, while Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita signed the document of inauguration of negotiations on Indonesian-Turkish Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IT-CEPA).

"I welcome the signing of the two cooperation agreement documents between the governments of Indonesia and Turkey in the fields of health and the launch of negotiations on Indonesian and Turkish Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement," Jokowi stated.

Indonesia is keen to enhance cooperation in the fields of trade, investment, and economic by inaugurating IT-CEPA, which had been discussed since 2015.

"We have agreed to restore the positive trend in trade and investment, among others, through the IT-CEPA," President Jokowi noted.

President Erdogan expressed interest in establishing cooperation and partnership in various fields with Indonesia.

It is becoming increasingly important for Turkey and Indonesia to forge closer cooperation and partnership in various fields, Erdogan noted.

The countries also agreed to prioritize bilateral cooperation in several other fields, such as defense, energy, and counterterrorism.

Defense cooperation between the two countries has delivered significant results, with the launch of a medium-class tank called Kaplan, produced by Indonesia and Turkey.

In addition to the collaboration on tank production, both countries have agreed to work together in the aviation sector through the inking of a memorandum of understanding between PT DI and Turkish Aerospace Industry.

In the field of energy cooperation, Turkey is supporting Indonesia to supply electricity to regions in several Indonesian islands. Turkish electricity supply vessels have been operational in Medan, Amurang, Bolok, and Ambon to provide power to those regions.

After holding the bilateral meeting with Erdogan, the Indonesian head of state met the chief executive officers (CEOs) of three Turkish strategic industrial companies to discuss investment expansion.

The three CEOs were from Karadeniz Holding, Hitay Energy Holding, and Turkish Aerospace Industries.

On the occasion, the president also attended a business forum along with prospective investors and businesspersons who have invested in Indonesia.

Also present at the forum were Chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry Rosan P. Roeslani and some entrepreneurs from Indonesia.

Meanwhile, Minister Lukita confirmed that Indonesia will remove factors that hinder trade with Turkey, including import and export duties on some commodities agreed by the two countries.

"Our trade value with Turkey reached US$1.3 billion in 2016, decreasing by 14 percent from that in the previous year," the minister said, adding that one of the causes of decline was tariffs.

"It is expected that by the end of this year or early next year, we will agree and start with trade in goods first," Enggartiasto stated, adding that the partnership is expected to increase the trade volume of two countries, considering the close bilateral relations and long history of friendship between the two countries.

The abolition of import duty to zero percent, is very likely to be realized, he added.

In the near future, Indonesia and Turkey will submit a list of commodities that are free of the import and export duties.

In the field of investment, the two countries inked a cooperation agreement on investment worth US$250 million (Rp6.7 trillion) during the state visit.

Head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Thomas Lembong noted in a written statement on July 7 that the cooperation was contained in two MoUs.

One MoU pertains to cooperation worth $320 million between Indonesias state-owned shipbuilding company PT PAL and Turkish electricity energy and powership firm Karadeniz Holding.

The other MoU covers cooperation between Indonesias state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the Turkish Aerospace Industry, with an agreement worth $200 million.

"The agreement covers the production of four powerships, with an electricity generation capacity of 36-80 megawatts (MW)," Lembong revealed.

Lembong said the cooperation to build powerships is in line with the Indonesian governments commitment to meeting the electricity needs of its people in isolated areas and to achieve the countrys target of developing power plants having a cumulative capacity of 35 thousand MW.

"The opportunity to invest in the production of powerships is huge. Hence, we will continue to monitor the commitment made by the two firms," the BKPM chief remarked.

He said the cooperation between PT PAL and Karadeniz Holding is expected to fill the gap for regional electricity supply vessels.

"Neighboring countries, such as the Philippines and Myanmar, are potential customers for the company," he pointed out.

Meanwhile, the agreement between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the Turkish Aerospace Industry covers three main points.

The agreements include cooperation in the fields of marketing & production extension of N219 and UAV-ANKA as well as the joint development and production of N245, particularly to expand reach in the Southeast Asian market, including Indonesia.

In the counterterrorism cooperation, President Erdogan has believed Indonesia is a country that is capable of facing terrorism.

He asserted that terrorism in any form must be resisted. The objective of an organization, such as ISIS, is to destroy peace, he said.

The Turkish President also emphasized the importance of cooperation on the exchange of intelligence information between both states.

To that end, the two countries agreed to build an information technology system of intelligence that will allow the two countries to cooperate in order to eradicate terrorism.

"The development of IT System in intelligence will make the works easier in order to eradicate terrorism," Jokowi said.

Last but not least, Indonesia expressed gratitude to Turkey for its support for Indonesias nomination as a member of the United Nations Security Council for the period 2019-2020.

"Indonesia appreciates Turkeys support for Indonesias candidacy in the UN Security Council nomination for 2019-2020," Jokowi stated.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia needs to lead efforts to eradicate global illegal fishing*
1 hour ago | 203 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia needs to lead global efforts in eradicating illegal fishing since it is closely linked to other crimes that need to be addressed through international cooperation.

"Indonesia should lead the formation of new norms in the fight against illegal fishing in the region and also at the global level," Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan stated here on Tuesday.

According to Pandjaitan, at the regional level, Indonesia has led a regional meeting that will form a legal instrument to combat illegal fishing.

He noted that the effort involves countries in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, Australia, New Zealand, Papua New Guinea, China, Korea, Japan, the US, and EU countries.

"Japan, the US, and the EU need to be involved as the worlds fishery market countries. The EU is the worlds largest fish importer, amounting to 24 percent of the total value of fish business in the world. Without pressure from the worlds biggest market, efforts to combat illegal fishing will be difficult to be carried out," he explained.

In addition, he said, at the Association of Indian Ocean Oversight Countries Summit in Jakarta, some time ago, a document of cooperation on fighting illegal fishing was agreed.

Another effort is through international symposiums on fishery crimes held in several countries.

"Indonesia should use this momentum to demonstrate its leadership," he said.

Earlier, Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti had urged all sides to understand that Illegal, Unreported, and Unregulated fishing is an organized transnational crime, which can also be linked to trafficking, drug smuggling, illegal fuel oil transactions, smuggling of rare animal species, and other crimes.

The minister believes that such an understanding should encourage the formation of an independent expert team that will recommend plans to institutionalize fishery crimes.

According to Pudjiastuti, Indonesia has borne witness to crimes of human rights violations, including human trafficking, and child slavery, as well as physical and sexual abuse that occurred aboard fishing vessels.

The minister said the smuggling of foodstuffs and other items, such as rice, onion, and clothing, as well as drugs, alcohol, and narcotics also often occur.

"They also smuggle endangered wildlife, such as parrots and armadillos," the minister noted.

Pudjiastuti expressed hope that the UN member countries would not let illegal fishing take place in any regions.(*)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Surabaya explores cooperation with Turkey*
6 hours ago | 646 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The Surabaya City Administration is exploring cooperation with the Turkish Government in economic and construction sectors.

"One of the cooperation that will be built by both parties is the economic sector," Surabaya Mayor Tri Rismaharini said during a meeting with Turkish Ambassador to Indonesia M.K. Sander Gurbuz here on Wednesday.

According to her, President Jokowi Widodo had earlier stated during a visit to Turkey that there would be a free trade zone area that would facilitate both countries.

Of course, the seaport in Surabaya is ready to welcome ships from Turkey. "It is more likely that trade connections between the two countries will run smoothly," Risma added.

The mayor noted that the cooperation will accelerate the distribution of goods from Turkey to Surabaya and vice versa, which is better because the distribution line does not need to stop in Singapore but directly lead to the city. 

"It will cut costs and will certainly be cheaper," she asserted.

The City Administration of Surabaya and the Government of Turkey will continue to make correspondence and formulate other cooperation proposals, one of them in the field of construction.

"Construction in Turkey is extraordinary, and they are aggressively building mass rapid transportation," the mayor revealed.

Meanwhile, the Turkish Ambassador remarked that Surabaya could play an important role in the economic sector because the seaport has international standard in service and facilities.

In addition, Surabaya has cooperated its sister city with the second largest city in Turkey, Ishmir. "We can enhance cooperation in the economic field faster," he explained.

Gurbuz invited Risma to visit Turkey to explore the possibilities of deeper cooperation between Surabaya and Turkey.(*)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

India stands third in list of trusted govts; ranks behind Indonesia

_Around 73% of Indians have trust in the Government of India, making it the third in a global ranking, only behind Indonesia and Switzerland.




_

While India is third in the list, the Donald Trump-led United States administration managed to get endorsement from only 30% of the country’s citizens, according to a ‘Government at Glance 2017’ report, published by the Organisation of Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD). Though India remains one of the toppers, the number of people who trust the government has fallen by 9% between 2007 and 2016.

The OECD, a 35-country group, has used the Gallup World Poll for 2016 for measuring the confidence level in central governments in its report.

_The governments of Indonesia and Switzerland have got around 80% of votes in their favour._ The UK government had the confidence of about 40% of its citizens in 2016.






“Trust in government remains below the pre-crisis levels. On an average in OECD countries, 42% of citizens reported having confidence in their national governments in 2016, compared to 45% before 2007,” the report said.

It also urged governments to take steps to prevent the emergence of new forms of “e-exclusion”. While a growing share of citizens use digital channels to interact with the government, it said there are persistent gaps in the level of uptake by education level, living area and age.

The report also said that on an average, the women make up only 29% of parliamentarians and 28% of ministers in OECD countries in 2017.

“Similarly, while women represent 58% of the total public sector workforce, they hold only 32% of senior positions. Equal representation of women in public life and employment at all levels expand the pool of talent available to contribute to organisational performance,” the report said.

_- http://www.keepeek.com/Digital-Asse...t-at-a-glance-2017_gov_glance-2017-en#page217_
_- http://www.deccanherald.com/content/622924/india-stands-third-list-trusted.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FRIDAY, 17 FEBRUARY, 2017 | 11:48 WIB
Export to China Surges




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) said the national export market is changing. For the first time, BPS chief Suhariyanto said, China is now Indonesia's largest export destination countries, taking over the United States' position.

Exports to China totaled at US$1.55 billion (Rp20 trillion), about US$120 million higher compared to the export value to America. Suhariyanto said the trend change indicates uncertainties in the US market after the presidential election.

Suhariyanto said US' lagging trade needs to be responded by extending the market. BPS' data also shows that exports to India also soared to US$1.32 billion, a new record since India had never even been in the top three export partners of Indonesia.

Bogor Institute of Agriculture's economist Bayu Krisnamurthi said there are some commodities and processed goods with potentials to be improved such fisheries, oil palm, rubber, and rattan.

"APEC (Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation) members will agree on 157 products to be traded," said the former Deputy Trade Minister.

The ASEAN Economic Community Center Manager of the Ministry of Commerce, Tri Mardjoko, said there is great potential in the trade of the ASEAN Economic Community. But he acknowledged that the competition is very tight, because of ASEAN countries' highly competitive industry.

"We need all the help we can get so that Indonesia will not only serve as a market," 

*DESTRIANITA | ANDI IBNU*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesian minister calls on food, drink industries to increase exports*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto called on national food and beverage industries to boost exports as part of its efforts to increase performance.

"The domestic and export markets are still big. So, it is important for food and beverage industry to have adequate raw materials to galvanize investment growth," Minister Hartarto said in a written statement in Jakarta on Sunday (July 16).

Minister Hartarto also urged the food and beverage industries to create breakthroughs and product innovation to attracts both domestic and overseas consumers.

The minister made the statement when attending a post-fasting get together or Halal Bihalal with the Indonesian Food and Beverage Business Association (GAPMMI) in Jakarta.

In order to prepare reliable human resources, the Ministry of Industry has the commitment to implement its program through the formulation of the Indonesian National Work Competence Standards (SKKNI); education and training development; and industry vocational education development.

"We appreciate the food and drink businesses for their part and support to the competence-based vocational education program with a link-and-match system to industry in East and Central Java," Hartarto said.

The program will be launched again on July 27, 2017.

Hartaro said the strategic program will increase food and drink industrial growth.

After all, food and drink industry has a big contribution in the non-oil and non-gas sector to the Gross Domestic Product. This sub-sector contributed 32.79 percent to the GDP in the first semester of 2017.

The growth of food and drink industry in the first semester of 2017 was recorded at 8.15 percent.

This indicates that food and drink businesses have significant roles in driving up the national economic growth. It could be seen through the value of its exports.

Food and drink product exports, including crude palm oil, win the January-May period of 2017 reached US$13.28 billion.

In the same period, the imports of food and drink products were recorded at $3.98 billion.

The realization of investment in the food and drink sector in the second quarter of 2016 was recorded at Rp12.1 trillion for domestic investment and $476.32 million for foreign investment.
(Uu.A014/B003)


*=============

Indonesia - Japan agree to enhance cooperation in health sector*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Japan have agreed to enhance bilateral cooperation in health services and human resource development, Indonesias Health Minister Nila Moeloek said.

"We need to enhance it toward a more formal and mutual cooperation, with our close bilateral relations," Moeloek said in a statement here, Sunday (July 16).

Moeloek and Japanese Health, Manpower and Welfare affairs Minister Yasuhisa Shiozaki have agreed to exchange expertise, experience and programs to improve health services.

The two ministers held bilateral meeting on the sideline of ASEAN-Japan Health Ministers Meeting on Universal Health Coverage and Population Ageing on July 14-15 in Tokyo, Japan.

Currently, Indonesia and Japan has a wide range bilateral cooperation under the Indonesia-Japan Economic Partnership (I-JEPA) as well as the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

The cooperation includes exchange of experts, research, and human resource development in health sector.

Under the I-JEPA, 593 nurses and 1,199 care givers have been trained in Japan and worked for some hospitals and nursing homes in the country.

Every year, Japan has provided training for 500 Indonesian nurses in the country.

Moeloek said, the government would need to further explore the opportunities to increase cooperation in paramedics recruitment, human resource development, health services, health information technology and disease prevention.

The cooperation, she said, is expected to open more chances for Indonesian nurses to participate in the training and to work in Japan, and to increase the number of Indonesian health expert studying in Japan.

Both ministers have expressed hope for the cooperation agreement to be signed during the next bilateral meeting.

_ (Reported by Aditya Ramadhan/Uu.S022/B003)_


----------



## Satria Manggala

UAE, Indonesian companies cooperate to develop renewable energy 
Red: Reiny Dwinanda 
abc 





Solar energy (Illustration)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, LONDON -- Masdar, a renewable energy development company from the UAE, and Indonesian company PT Pembangkitan Jawa-Bali (PJB) engaged in energy have signed a memorandum of understanding to explore cooperation for developing renewable energy projects in Indonesia.

Experts from Masdar and PT PJB will work together to identify renewable energy development opportunities to meet renewable energy usage targets of up to 23 percent by 2025 and 31 percent by 2050, according to a statement by the Indonesian Embassy in Abu Dhabi received by _Antara_ here on Monday.

The memorandum of understanding was signed by Executive Director of Masdar Bader Al Lamki and President Director of PT PJB Iwan Agung Firstantara and was witnessed by Indonesian Minister of State-owned Enterprises Rini Mariani Soemarno. 

Masdar's CEO Mohamed Al Ramahi expressed hope that cooperation between the company and PT PJB to develop Indonesia's renewable energy potential would run smoothly.

"This is in line with our commitment to support the momentum of developing renewable energy globally," he noted.

Based on research conducted by the International Renewable Energy Agency, Indonesia has the potential to develop renewable energy power plants of more than 700 gigawatts (GW), of which 532.6 GW are from solar energy.

Meanwhile, Firstantara said the company has welcomed the cooperation with Masdar.

"We believe this cooperation will bring success in the development of renewable energy in Indonesia," he said.

Over the last decade, Masdar has invested US$8.5 billion in renewable energy projects, of which its contribution is $2.7 billion. The projects are spread across the Middle East and Africa, Britain, Spain, Seychelles, and the Pacific islands.

Masdar is a new renewable energy development company from Abu Dhabi that advances, develops, commercializes, and applies clean energy technologies around the world.

Masdar is a company harboring a long-term vision of energy and water development in the UAE.

PT PJB is a subsidiary of the Indonesian electricity company PT PLN, focusing on integrated power plants.

Currently, PJB manages coal-, gas-, and water-based power plants, with a total capacity of over 12 GW. PJB continues to diversify its business into clean energy to meet Indonesia's renewable energy mix target and to reduce global carbon emissions.

Sumber : *Antara*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*First tunnel project of Indonesia's Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway launched *
Walini, West Java | Sun, July 16, 2017 | 10:11 am






The Walini tunnel project of the High-Speed Railway (HSR) linking Indonesian capital Jakarta to Bandung was launched here Saturday.

Indonesian State-owned Enterprises (SoE) Minister Rini Soemarno attended the ground-breaking ceremony and visited the project in Walini in Bandung Regency.

"I am optimistic about this project which would be in full swing at the end of August. It means that any obstacles we are facing now need to be cleared," Rini told Xinhua.

The minister said she will immediately coordinate with state power firm PLN and the Ministry of Public Works to overcome the obstacles.

"I am pleased with these developments so far. I have heard about results of cooperation with the Chinese firms here, such as recruitment of locals in the projects," she said.

The project was previously delayed due to official permits and land compensation issues, she said.

"But as the state enterprise minister who is a shareholder of this project, I will make it sure this project would be completed as we have planned," she said.

Praising the Indonesian minister's commitments, Zhang Wei, general manager of the China Railway Engineering Corporation (CREC) Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway project, said that the commencement of the tunnel project will offer a significant demonstration and give experience for other tunnel constructions in the HSR project.

"As the first formal project of the Jakarta-Bandung HSR project, the commencement of the tunnel in Walini marks an important step in the overall construction," Zhang told Xinhua.

The CREC will cooperate with other Chinese contractors so as to contribute to the accomplishment of the HSR project and the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, he said.

The Jakarta-Bandung HSR project contract was signed in Jakarta in early April between consortium joined by Chinese and Indonesian firms and KCIC, a China-Indonesia joint firm tasked with monitoring the project.

The 142-km-long railway project is the first of such in Indonesia as well as in the whole region of Southeast Asia.

It is expected to be built in three years and the high-speed train could reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

The HSR would shorten the traveling time between the two cities from three hours to 40 minutes and spur economic activities along the line.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-07/16/c_136447483.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Government prepares 30 thousand hectares of land for palm oil replanting*
11 hours ago | 662 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has prepared 30 thousand hectares of land for palm oil replanting pilot project to increase productivity.

"As a pilot project, we will replant palm oil on 30 thousand hectares of land," Minister of Agrarian and Spatial Planning, Sofjan Djalil, said here on Monday night (July 17).

He stated that the replanting project will be in an area where the cooperative sector is running strongly, considering that the cooperative is expected to become the basis of the project.

"If the first phase of the project is successful, then there will be more projects the next year," Sofjan asserted.

Meanwhile, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Darmin Nasution, explained that the oil palm replanting should be done in order to avoid increasingly complicated issues.

According to him, the palm oil rejuvenation program will be run in cooperation with the Ministry of Agriculture and the Plantation Fund Management Board for Palm Oil.

In addition to palm oil, the government will also run a rubber rejuvenation program in 2018 on 15 thousand hectares of land.(*)

*Palm oil companies support government move against black campaign*
17 hours ago | 814 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian palm oil companies said they support government move in opposing black campaign against Indonesian palm oil commodities in the European Union.

"So far there have been no significant effects on the countrys palm oil exports but in the long run wrong perception of the European Union of Indonesian palm oil industry could be hurtful," Managing Director of Sustainability and Strategic Stakeholders Engagement Golden Agri-Resources (GAR) Agus Purnomo said here on Tuesday.

Agus said companies alone could not possibly face the campaign launched by the European Parliament. Companies through their association and the government need to seek negotiations with the European parliament.

Corporations and the government want implementation of a free and fair trade system in line with the principle of the World Trade Organization, he said.

"If a palm oil company failed to comply with the regulation, the punishment should be meted out only on the company. It is not fair if all Indonesian companies have to suffer the consequence," he said.

An Indonesian delegation to the 13th Trade Policy Review (TPR) of the the European Union in the WTO, in Geneva earlier this month, raised concern with the policy of the European Union which restricts imports of Indonesian commodities mainly palm oil products.

Indonesian Representative in Geneva said the Indonesian delegation sought to draw the attention of the European Union to growing restriction on imports of Indonesian commodities particularly palm oil.

The Indonesian delegation also expressed concern about the Resolution on Palm Oil and Deforestation of Rain forest approved by the European Parliament in April 2017, discriminating against Indonesian palm oil and other vegetable oil products.

The delegation said the resolution is unfounded and the European Union needs to recognize serious efforts of the Indonesian government in the management and promotion of sustainable palm oil production.

In answer to the Indonesian complaint , the European Union delegation said the resolution of the EU Parliament is not binding for the European Commission Executive, and in general did not require the European Commission to follow up with the formulation of a binding law.

The Indonesia delegation, however, said the resolution would strengthen negative campaigns against Indonesian palm oil products in the European market. (*)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Switzerland provides a grant of US$75 million for Indonesia*
7 hours ago | 758 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Swiss Government has provided a grant of US$75 million for Indonesia to support the countrys economic development. 

The Swiss Government wants to continue and maintain technical support for Indonesia, Swiss Economic, Education and Research Minister Johann Schneider-Ammann said after a meeting with President Joko Widodo here on Tuesday. 

Johamm Scheneider-Ammann, who is also a member of the Swiss Federal Council was on a two day visit to Jakarta to resume negotiation on Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement between Indonesia and European Free Trade Agreement (EFTA), and to strengthen cooperation in expanding vocational training and educational system in Indonesia. 

Switzerland supports 40 projects in Indonesia to help maintain economic stability, increase access to financial service, promote trading and back up infrastructure development. 

Meanwhile Minister for National Development Planning and head of the National Planning Board (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro said the Indonesian Government highly appreciates support from the Swiss Government for Indonesia. 

Bambang Brodjonegoro hopes that the cooperation between the two countries would help create new jobs, equitable economy and reduce poverty and improve access to financial service in the country. 

During his stay in the country the Swiss Minister commissioned the Swiss Business Hub (SBH) at the Swiss embassy in Jakarta. SBH provides recommendations and support for export oriented Swiss companies seeking access to Indonesian market. (*)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to promote, expand trade in S. Africa, Nigeria*

Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, July 19, 2017 | 05:37 pm




Trade Minister Enggartiasto “Enggar” Lukita (JP/Stefani Ribka)



A trade mission team is ready to visit South Africa and Nigeria on July 20 to 26 in a bid to expand trade with the non-traditional markets, which have large populations and high growth rates.

“Both South Africa and Nigeria are gateways to access the larger African market,” said Trade Minister Enggartiasto “Enggar” Lukita in a press statement released on Wednesday.

“South Africa is key to access members of SACU [Southern African Customs Union] while Nigeria is a gateway to Ecowas [Economic Community of West African States].”

Read also: Indonesia's trade surplus up by 23.6 percent in May
He added that the visit was slated to accelerate the signing of preferential trade agreements (PTA) between Indonesia and each of the two African countries.

Representatives from 21 firms will join the team. They will offer, among others, agricultural and automotive products, coffee, crude oil, construction, food processing, furniture, palm oil products, paper, spices, footwear, textiles, building materials, poultry and finance.

Enggar said government to government trade was also possible as Indonesia, for example, needed oil and gas as well as weapons from the countries, while Indonesia might sell transportation equipment and palm oil to them.

South Africa has a population of 55 million with 18.10 inflation rate in June and Nigeria has 182 million people, while the entire continent is home to some 1.62 billion people with solid population growth.

In 2016, Indonesia saw a US$437 million trade surplus with South Africa, but a $969.2 million deficit with Nigeria as a result of oil and gas imports from that country.

However, Indonesia enjoyed a $302.7 million non-oil-and-gas trade surplus with Nigeria. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Bank Mandiri Profit Soars 33% in H1 on Strong Loan Growth, Fee-Based Income*

*Jakarta.* Bank Mandiri booked a 33.7 percent year-on-year increase in net income in the first half of 2017, on the back of strong loan growth and a surge in fee-based income.

In its consolidated financial report published on Wednesday (19/07), the state-controlled bank booked Rp 9.5 trillion ($713 million) in net income in the January-June period, compared with Rp 7.08 trillion in the same period last year.

"We are grateful for our positive financial achievements in the first half of this year. This proves that our efforts to improve the business since last year have delivered a significant result," Bank Mandiri president director Kartika Wirjoatmodjo said in a statement.

The bank's net interest income – income from lending money to customers after deducting the costs of paying depositors – grew by 6 percent to Rp 25.7 trillion, while noninterest income – income from fees, commissions and foreign exchange gains – increased by 18.5 percent to Rp 10.8 trillion.

Bank Mandiri's total outstanding loans stood at Rp 682 trillion in the first half of this year, having increased by 11.6 percent from the same period last year due to robust growth in consumer loans and micro-loans.

For its long-term strategy until 2020, the company plans to focus on salary-based loans and consumer loans, including automotive financing.

The lender saw its ratio of gross nonperforming loans (NPL) narrow by 3.82 percent from 3.86 percent in the corresponding period in 2016, while its net NPL also shrank to 1.44 percent from 1.53 percent.

Bank Mandiri's total assets increased by 9.9 percent to Rp 1,067.4 trillion, strengthening its position as the country's biggest lender by assets.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Misi Mengejar Perdagangan Indonesia dan Afrika*
Anto Kurniawan 
Kamis, 20 Juli 2017 - 05:12 WIB




Indonesia kian giat meningkatkan kerja sama perdagangan dengan Afrika, lewat misi dagang ke Afrika Selatan dan Nigeria. Foto/Ilustrasi
A+ A-
*JAKARTA* - Indonesia kian giat meningkatkan kerja sama perdagangan dengan Afrika. Lewat Misi Dagang ke Afrika Selatan dan Nigeria pada 20-26 Juli 2017 mendatang, Menteri Perdagangan (Mendag) Enggartiasto Lukita berharap dapat mempercepat terbentuknya Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) agar dapat mendorong perdagangan yang seimbang dengan negara-negara di Afrika. 

“Bapak Presiden menekankan bahwa untuk membangun bersama Afrika harus dilakukan tanpa merusak Afrika. Oleh karena itu, Kemendag mendorong kerja sama bilateral yang seimbang dengan Afrika sehingga akses arus barang ekspor Indonesia ke pasar negara-negara di Afrika juga akan lebih lancar,” ujar Enggar di Jakarta seperti dilansir laman resmi Kemendag. 

Menurutnya negara-negara di dunia telah mempraktikkan perdagangan bebas, namun tetap melindungi produk dalam negeri mereka dengan membatasi masuknya produk asing. “Kemendag telah melakukan kajian komprehensif sehingga bisa menetapkan hal-hal yang masuk dalam daftar penawaran dan daftar permintaan yang dituangkan dalam PTA,” jelasnya.

Dengan populasi penduduk mencapai lebih dari 60 juta, pasar Afrika dinilai begitu menjanjikan. Selain itu, baik Afrika Selatan maupun Nigeria adalah pintu gerbang untuk mengakses pasar Afrika. Afrika Selatan dengan Southern African Customs Union (SACU), sementara Nigeria dengan Economic Community of West African States (Ecowas). 

Selain menjajaki kerja sama bilateral, Misi Dagang Afrika juga memboyong 21 perusahaan Indonesia, di antaranya dari sektor produk agrikultur, otomotif, kopi, minyak mentah, konstruksi, pengolahan makanan, furnitur, produk minyak sawit, kertas, bumbu/rembah, sepatu, tekstil, bahan bangunan, produk ternak, dan keuangan. Para pelaku usaha Indonesia bakal menjajaki pasar Afrika lewat forum bisnis dan one-on-one business matching, studi banding dan kunjungan pasar, sehingga lebih fokus dan terarah dalam mencari mitra dagang atau peluang bisnis.

Guna mendorong terjadinya realisasi ekspor antara peserta misi dagang dengan pelaku usaha di negara tujuan misi dagang, Pemerintah juga akan memanfaatkan skema imbal dagang (counter trade) bagi produk-produk tertentu yang pengelolaannya masih melibatkan peran antarpemerintah, misalnya produk energi (minyak dan gas) dari Afrika yang dapat dibarter dengan produk alutsista, transportasi, dan kelapa sawit Indonesia. 

“Afrika bukan lagi termasuk kawasan yang bisa dipandang sebelah mata. Pertumbuhan ekonomi di Afrika tinggi dan diiringi tingkat inflasi yang tinggi. Para pelaku usaha perlu datang dan melihat langsung bagaimana prospek bisnis di Afrika. Selain penjajakan PTA, pemerintah juga membantu dari segi government to government lewat skema imbal dagang, serta melalui perwakilan di luar negeri, baik ITPC maupun Atdag,” tandas Mendag.

Sekilas Perdagangan Indonesia-Afrika Selatan & Indonesia-Nigeria Afrika Selatan merupakan negara tujuan ekspor Indonesia ke-32, dan menjadi negara tujuan ekspor pertama di negara Afrika. Total perdagangan kedua negara mencapai lebih dari USD1 miliar di tahun 2016, dengan nilai ekspor Indonesia mencapai USD727,8 juta dan impor senilai USD290,8 juta. 

Hal ini memberikan surplus bagi Indonesia senilai USD437 juta. Pasar Afrika Selatan merupakan salah satu target dan tujuan utama ekspor Indonesia yang diharapkan meningkat ke depannya. Produk ekspor Indonesia ke Afrika Selatan antara lain kelapa sawit, karet, otomotif produk, bahan kimia, sepatu, dan kakao. Sementara produk impor Indonesia dari Afrika Selatan adalah bubuk kayu, alumunium, buah-buahan, dan tembaga. 

Indonesia merupakan negara pemasok ke-18 ke Nigeria atau urutan ke-2 dari ASEAN, setelah Malaysia. Nigeria adalah salah satu mitra dagang penting bagi Indonesia di Afrika. Pada 2016, total perdagangan antara kedua negara mencapai USD1,6 miliar, dengan nilai ekspor mencapai USD310,8 juta dan nilai impor USD 1,28 miliar. 

Defisit bagi Indonesia sebagian besar Berasal dari impor minyak dan gas. Meskipun demikian, Indonesia mengalami surplus USD302,72 juta pada perdagangan nonmigas. Produk ekspor nonmigas Indonesia ke Nigeria antara lain kertas, kelapa sawit,dan turunannya seperti halnya ekspor utama negara-negara Asia Tenggara ke Afrika yaitu antara lain obat-obatan dan bumbu-bumbu. 

(akr)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

CISUMDAWU Autobahn tunnel project, West Java Province
@radiansyah at skyscrapercity












Pekanbaru-Dumai Autobahn project, Riau Province





http://pekanbaru.tribunnews.com/2017/07/11/begini-progres-pembangunan-tol-pekanbaru-dumai-saat-ini

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Skytrain Bandara Cengkareng Uji Coba 2 Minggu Mulai Akhir Juli*
*Citra Fitri Mardiana* - detikFinance




Foto: Dok. AP 2
*Jakarta *- Tak lama lagi, uji coba skytrain atau automated people mover system (APMS) yang akan dioperasikan di Bandara Internasional Soekarno-Hatta, akan dilaksanakan pada akhir Juli 2017 ini.

Manager Publik Relation PT Angkasa Pura (AP) II, Yado Yarismano, mengatakan uji coba memang telah dijadwalkan pada Juli 2017 ini. Namun akhir bulan ini baru bisa dilaksanakan mengingat sebelumnya AP II tengah difokuskan pada angkutan Lebaran.

"Jadi memang (uji coba) direncanakan di bulan Juli, tapi belum dipastikan tanggalnya kapan. Direncanakan akhir bulan Juli untuk uji cobanya karena di awal-awal Juli kita masih fokus buat angkutan Lebaran, jadi akhir Juli ini," ungkap Yado saat dihubungi *detikFinance*, Jumat (21/7/2017).

Menurutnya uji coba nantinya akan dilakukan oleh jajaran Direktorat Jenderal Perkeretaapian. Selama uji coba yang akan berlangsung dalam 2 minggu, skytrain masih akan diuji coba menggunakan masinis.

"Uji coba di verifikasi dari Ditjen kereta api. Lama uji coba 1-2 minggu dan masih pakai masinis, masih disupirin. Nanti driverlessnya kalau sudah full operation," terangnya.

Dalam uji coba tersebut, akan ada sejumlah pengetesan yang meliputi uji infrastruktur lintasan, uji rangkaian kereta serta Standar Operasional Prosedur (SOP) guna mengetahui seberapa aman skytrain saat dioperasikan.

"Terkait rangkaian keretanya sendiri, SOP keamanan dan keselematannya. Kalau terjadi apa-apa bagaimana penanggulangannya. Terkait infrastrukturnya (lintasannya) juga di uji coba dilewati keretanya," ujar Yado. 

Seperti diketahui, pengoperasian Skytrain ditujukan untuk memfasilitasi seluruh terminal di Bandara Soekarno-Hatta dengan total panjang lintasan 3,1 km yang diprediksi akan rampung tahun 2017. Namun untuk rencana pengoperasian tahap pertama, skytrain lebih dulu akan menjangkau Terminal 2 menuju Terminal 3 atau sebaliknya, dengan panjang lintasan sekitar 1,8 km.*(hns/hns)*

new Autobahn section in West Java

*Kondisi Terkini Pembangunan Tol Cijago Seksi II*
*Grandyos Zafna* - detikFinance
Pengerjaan Jalan Tol Cinere-Jagorawi (Cijago) Seksi II terus dilakukan. Jalan tol ini membentang dari Jalan Raya Bogor hingga Kukusan, Beji, Depok.


1 dari 7







Ruas Seksi II A antara Cisalak sampai Margonda, saat ini progres pembebasan tanahnya sudah mencapai 97,65 persen.

Proses pengerjaan fisik tol tersebut mencapai 71,5 persen.



2 dari 7







Proses pengerjaan fisik tol tersebut mencapai 71,5 persen.

Jalan Tol Cijago membentang dari Cimanggis hingga Cinere sepanjang 14,6 kilometer.



4 dari 7







Jalan Tol Cijago membentang dari Cimanggis hingga Cinere sepanjang 14,6 kilometer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Batik Air starts flight to India*
Senin, 24 Juli 2017 16:28 WIB - 120 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Batik Air, an airline under the management of Lion Air Group, started operations on a new route to Chennai, India, in order to help develop Indonesias tourism by attracting more foreign tourists.

"For this new flight, our international destination is Chennai, the capital of Indias Tamil Nadu State," Public Relations Manager of the Lion Air Group Andy M. Saladin noted in a press release received by ANTARA on Monday.

The airline started flying to Chennai on July 23, 2017, with a scheduled daily flight from the Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali to later transit in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, before heading to India.

The flight from Denpasar will depart at 11:10 p.m. Bali local time to Kuala Lumpur and will continue the trip to Chennai at 6:20 a.m. Malaysia local time.

The flight from Chennai to Kuala Lumpur will depart at 8:55 a.m. India local time and then continue the journey to Denpasar at 4:35 p.m. Malaysia local time.

Since June 2017, Batik Air has been serving two international routes: Cengkareng-Kuala Lumpur and Denpasar-Perth.

In the near future, the airline will start new flights from Indonesia to several cities in Australia.

Batik Air, which began operating in 2013 and currently operates 49 aircraft comprising the Boeing 737-800/900ER Airbus A320CEO, has also secured the highest international safety and security management standard IOSA, or the IATA Operational Safety Audit, and recognition from the European Union with the removal of a flight ban to Europe in 2016.

This demonstrates that Batik Air has always prioritized safety and security aspects in its operation to serve its loyal customers.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan LRT JabodebekSuasana pembangunan proyek transportasi masal Light Rail Transit (LRT) di sepanjang Tol Jagorawi, Kampung Makasar, Jakarta Timur, Minggu (23/7/2017). Direktur Utama PT Adhi Karya Tbk, Budhi Harto mengungkapkan, nilai pembangunan prasarana LRT Jabodebek di kontrak awal sebesar Rp23,39 triliun sudah termasuk PPN 10 persen. Namun, setelah dihitung lagi, ongkos konstruksi LRT dapat ditekan lebih murah menjadi Rp 19,7 triliun dan belum termasuk PPN 10 persen dan sesuai arahan Presiden Jokowi, pemerintah akan tetap mengejar target penyelesaian proyek LRT Jabodebek pada awal 2019. (ANTARAFOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya)









Proyek Pembangunan LRT JakartaProyek pembangunan kereta ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) disamping ruas tol Jagorawi kawasan Cililitan, Jakarta Timur, Sabtu (15/7/2017). Kementerian Perhubungan memastikan kereta ringan atau Light Rail Transit (LRT) rute Cawang-Cibubur terus dikerjakan dan hingga kini pembangunannya sudah mencapai 30 persen, ditargetkan selesai dan beroperasi pada 2019. 







Menhub Tinjau Proyek Stasiun ManggaraiMenteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi (kanan) berbincang dengan Dirut PT KAI Edi Sukmoro (kiri) saat meninjau pengembangan Stasiun Manggarai, Jakarta, Minggu (23/7/2017). Kunjungan kerja tersebut dilakukan untuk meninjau perkembangan konsep transit oriented development (TOD) untuk mendukung percepatan pergerakan penumpang ke lokasi tujuan, yakni dengan mendekatkan stasiun dengan fasilitas moda transportasi lainnya. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)









Koneksi Transportasi PublikMenteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi (tengah) Dirut PT KAI Edi Sukmoro (kedua kanan) dan Kepala Dinas Perhubungan dan Transportasi DKI Jakarta Andri Yansyah (keempat kiri) mengecek halte Transjakarta Stasiun Tebet di Jakarta, Minggu (23/7/2017). Kunjungan kerja tersebut dilakukan untuk meninjau perkembangan konsep transit oriented development (TOD) untuk mendukung percepatan pergerakan penumpang ke lokasi tujuan, yakni dengan mendekatkan stasiun dengan fasilitas moda transportasi lainnya. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*How the Asian Financial Crisis Reshapes Emerging Markets*









The Asian Financial Crisis that began 20 years ago this month had lingering effects well into 1998, casting a long shadow over many of the region’s economies for several years. Since that time, the lessons of that crisis have played a critical role in broadly reshaping emerging markets, particularly in Asia but also around the world.

I was living in Asia during the height of the crisis and saw the devastating effects it had on local economies. Countries like Indonesia, South Korea, Thailand, Malaysia and the Philippines were hit hard by massive depreciations of their currencies, rapidly magnifying their external vulnerabilities.

Now two decades on, several countries have worked hard to build up their resilience to external shocks. Many of today’s policymakers that lived through the crisis and learned from it have been working to minimize the chances of repeating it.

Some of these countries have spent years increasing their external reserve cushions, bringing their current accounts into surplus or close to balance, improving their fiscal accounts and reducing their US-dollar liabilities by turning to domestic sources of funding. These adjustments have had profound effects on their economies; today there is a subset of emerging markets that have stronger growth and healthier balances than many developed economies.

We see several undervalued investment opportunities across the local-currency markets, particularly among countries that directly learned from the lessons of the Asian financial crisis and worked for decades to fortify their economies against future shocks.

*Resilience in Indonesia*

Indonesia is a strong example of a country that has actively reduced its external dependencies since the crisis in 1998. After living through its devastating effects, Indonesia moved to an ambitious structural reform program that sought to strengthen its economy, balance its growth drivers and accelerate domestic development. These ongoing structural reforms have fortified its underlying economy and positioned it better to deflect external shocks.

But it’s not just mere speculation as to whether those structural reforms have worked — they have been actively tested by real exogenous shocks over the last decade. In 2008, the global financial crisis roiled economies around the world. However, Indonesia had far fewer external liabilities and a more balanced, domestically diversified economy than it did in 1997. Consequently, there was no repeat of the crisis in Indonesia this time around, despite the risk-off currency depreciations across emerging markets.

More recently, Indonesia proved it could handle a sharp decline in commodity prices, such as the collapse in oil prices in the fourth quarter of 2014 and its continued deepening through early 2016. Concurrent with that substantial decline in oil prices, markets began to fear a contraction in China’s economy in mid-2015 as its rate of growth moderated. The collapse in oil prices coupled with fears over China largely drove investors out of emerging markets, leading to broad currency depreciations across the asset class.

However, Indonesia’s economy remained resilient throughout these events, averaging year-on-year gross domestic product (GDP) growth of around 5 percent. Twenty years ago it would have been difficult for countries like Indonesia to weather a commodity price shock, an exchange-rate shock and a trade shock all at the same time. But today, many countries have greatly reduced these external vulnerabilities. We see highly compelling value in Indonesia’s local-currency market, and the country’s longer-term prospects continue to look promising.

*Domestic Markets*

One of the most important steps that many emerging markets have taken over the past decade is the expansion of their domestic financial markets.

In the past, the lack of a strong domestic investor base often magnified the consequences of financial volatility. In contrast, domestic institutional investors today are far more prevalent in many domestic markets, and often act as a stabilizing force when asset prices collapse by stepping in to buy assets when foreign investors may be fleeing them.

Overall, the transition to domestic funding has improved financial resilience within many countries. Additional measures taken have included:

· Keeping exchange rates flexible, which has enabled quick adjustments to exogenous shocks; · Maintaining substantial stocks of foreign exchange reserves; · Following prudent fiscal policies over an extended period, which reduces immediate vulnerabilities while leaving room for fiscal stabilizers to help cushion shocks; · Supporting a balanced macro policy mix, with independent, credible central banks in better position to keep inflation anchored while supporting growth in coordination with fiscal policy; · Strengthening balance sheets, notably at the government and financial sector level — though in some countries, corporations have instead increased debt levels; and · Developing robust and stable banking sectors that operate in better-regulated environments.

Overall, several emerging markets in Asia and around the world have greatly reduced their dependence on external financing and strengthened their overall financial stability; we see promising futures for a number of these countries. While the AFC had painful consequences 20 years ago, the lessons of that crisis have guided many countries toward far better solutions today.

_Michael Hasenstab is the executive vice president and chief investment officer at Templeton Global Macro_

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/asian-financial-crisis-reshapes-emerging-markets/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> *How the Asian Financial Crisis Reshapes Emerging Markets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asian Financial Crisis that began 20 years ago this month had lingering effects well into 1998, casting a long shadow over many of the region’s economies for several years. Since that time, the lessons of that crisis have played a critical role in broadly reshaping emerging markets, particularly in Asia but also around the world.
> 
> I was living in Asia during the height of the crisis and saw the devastating effects it had on local economies. Countries like Indonesia, South Korea, Thailand, Malaysia and the Philippines were hit hard by massive depreciations of their currencies, rapidly magnifying their external vulnerabilities.
> 
> Now two decades on, several countries have worked hard to build up their resilience to external shocks. Many of today’s policymakers that lived through the crisis and learned from it have been working to minimize the chances of repeating it.
> 
> Some of these countries have spent years increasing their external reserve cushions, bringing their current accounts into surplus or close to balance, improving their fiscal accounts and reducing their US-dollar liabilities by turning to domestic sources of funding. These adjustments have had profound effects on their economies; today there is a subset of emerging markets that have stronger growth and healthier balances than many developed economies.
> 
> We see several undervalued investment opportunities across the local-currency markets, particularly among countries that directly learned from the lessons of the Asian financial crisis and worked for decades to fortify their economies against future shocks.
> 
> *Resilience in Indonesia*
> 
> Indonesia is a strong example of a country that has actively reduced its external dependencies since the crisis in 1998. After living through its devastating effects, Indonesia moved to an ambitious structural reform program that sought to strengthen its economy, balance its growth drivers and accelerate domestic development. These ongoing structural reforms have fortified its underlying economy and positioned it better to deflect external shocks.
> 
> But it’s not just mere speculation as to whether those structural reforms have worked — they have been actively tested by real exogenous shocks over the last decade. In 2008, the global financial crisis roiled economies around the world. However, Indonesia had far fewer external liabilities and a more balanced, domestically diversified economy than it did in 1997. Consequently, there was no repeat of the crisis in Indonesia this time around, despite the risk-off currency depreciations across emerging markets.
> 
> More recently, Indonesia proved it could handle a sharp decline in commodity prices, such as the collapse in oil prices in the fourth quarter of 2014 and its continued deepening through early 2016. Concurrent with that substantial decline in oil prices, markets began to fear a contraction in China’s economy in mid-2015 as its rate of growth moderated. The collapse in oil prices coupled with fears over China largely drove investors out of emerging markets, leading to broad currency depreciations across the asset class.
> 
> However, Indonesia’s economy remained resilient throughout these events, averaging year-on-year gross domestic product (GDP) growth of around 5 percent. Twenty years ago it would have been difficult for countries like Indonesia to weather a commodity price shock, an exchange-rate shock and a trade shock all at the same time. But today, many countries have greatly reduced these external vulnerabilities. We see highly compelling value in Indonesia’s local-currency market, and the country’s longer-term prospects continue to look promising.
> 
> *Domestic Markets*
> 
> One of the most important steps that many emerging markets have taken over the past decade is the expansion of their domestic financial markets.
> 
> In the past, the lack of a strong domestic investor base often magnified the consequences of financial volatility. In contrast, domestic institutional investors today are far more prevalent in many domestic markets, and often act as a stabilizing force when asset prices collapse by stepping in to buy assets when foreign investors may be fleeing them.
> 
> Overall, the transition to domestic funding has improved financial resilience within many countries. Additional measures taken have included:
> 
> · Keeping exchange rates flexible, which has enabled quick adjustments to exogenous shocks; · Maintaining substantial stocks of foreign exchange reserves; · Following prudent fiscal policies over an extended period, which reduces immediate vulnerabilities while leaving room for fiscal stabilizers to help cushion shocks; · Supporting a balanced macro policy mix, with independent, credible central banks in better position to keep inflation anchored while supporting growth in coordination with fiscal policy; · Strengthening balance sheets, notably at the government and financial sector level — though in some countries, corporations have instead increased debt levels; and · Developing robust and stable banking sectors that operate in better-regulated environments.
> 
> Overall, several emerging markets in Asia and around the world have greatly reduced their dependence on external financing and strengthened their overall financial stability; we see promising futures for a number of these countries. While the AFC had painful consequences 20 years ago, the lessons of that crisis have guided many countries toward far better solutions today.
> 
> _Michael Hasenstab is the executive vice president and chief investment officer at Templeton Global Macro_
> 
> http://jakartaglobe.id/business/asian-financial-crisis-reshapes-emerging-markets/



Indonesian economic growth also brought fortunes to Indonesians studying abroad. As Indonesian market grows, foreign companies are racing to get the share of the honey. Many German companies are expanding to Indonesia and in doing so, they open recruitments for Indonesian students to be their employee. 10 years ago, people would have to go back to Indonesia after the graduation because it was simply too hard to compete with Germans for jobs that are more suited for German minded and speaking employees. So, please, whoever sits on the throne now, DO NOT FCUK THE PROGRESS UP !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia targets Nigerian market: Minister*
Rabu, 26 Juli 2017 05:16 WIB - 1.674 Views

Lagos (ANTARA News) - Trade Ministry is now targeting the Nigerian market to serve as the alternative for exporting the Indonesian products, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita stated here on Tuesday. 

As one of the developing countries, Nigeria has some market potentials, including the large populations, Lukita remarked. 

The minister further said the Indonesian companies should take the opportunities to expanding their businesses in Nigeria. 

In order to actualize the plan, the ministry, according to Lukita, would facilitate further meeting between two countries companies. 

"The economic forum has served as a good option to bring together the two countries companies," Lukita told Antara in Lagos, Nigeria on Monday local time. 

The two countries earlier had held an economic forum on establishing Nigeria as a business hub for the West Africa region. 

About 300 participants, including the companies, the governments representatives, and the trade chambers attended the forum.

During the event, some 21 Indonesian companies had promoted their products to the Nigerian firms. 

In 2016, the total trade volume of two countries reached US$1,6 billion, with US$310.8 million exports and US$1.28 billion imports to Indonesia. Meanwhile in term of non-oil and gas sector, Indonesia received surplus of US$302.72 million. 

Indonesia had exported some products, including paper, palm oil and its derivations, medicines, and spices to Nigeria. 

A similar forum, previously, had been held in South Africa, and as a result, about eight Indonesian companies, including PT Wijaya Karya (Wika) would launch a further cooperation with the South African companies. 

Apart from Wika, Rainbow Roof would also sign a trade agreement with the South African distributor companies. 

"We hope the meeting would pave the way for Indonesian companies to expand not only in some connecting countries, but also target all markets in Africa," Lukita noted. 

Hence, the Indonesian government has prepared some schemes, including the counter trade mechanism to improve the exports to Nigeria. 

The scheme would allow some products such as oil and gas to be swapped with the defense instruments, vehicles and other transportation modes, and palm oils.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Boss Dragun

new Teaser Trailer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Palembang Light Railway Transit progress







Pembangunan LRT PalembangFoto udara pembangunan Light Rail Transit (LRT) di Zona Ampera pembangunan LRT Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Kamis (27/7/2017). Perkembangan pengerjaan LRT/Kereta Ringan sepanjang 23,4 km dari Bandara Internasional Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II dan berujung di Jakabaring Sport City (JSC) tersebut saat ini sudah mencapai 46,68 persen dan pembangunannya terus dikebut. (ANTARA /Nova Wahyudi)







Pembangunan LRT PalembangFoto udara pembangunan Light Rail Transit (LRT) di Zona Ampera pembangunan LRT Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Kamis (27/7/2017). Perkembangan pengerjaan LRT/Kereta Ringan sepanjang 23,4 km dari Bandara Internasional Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II dan berujung di Jakabaring Sport City (JSC) tersebut saat ini sudah mencapai 46,68 persen dan pembangunannya terus dikebut. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)









Pembangunan LRT PalembangSejumlah pekerja memasang atap stasiun Light Rail Transit (LRT) Ampera di Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Kamis (27/7/2017). Perkembangan pengerjaan LRT/Kereta Ringan sepanjang 23,4 km dari Bandara Internasional Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II dan berujung di Jakabaring Sport City (JSC) tersebut saat ini sudah mencapai 46,68 persen dan pembangunannya terus dikebut. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)







Pembangunan LRT PalembangFoto udara pembangunan Light Rail Transit (LRT) di Zona Ampera pembangunan LRT Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Kamis (27/7/2017). Perkembangan pengerjaan LRT/Kereta Ringan sepanjang 23,4 km dari Bandara Internasional Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II dan berujung di Jakabaring Sport City (JSC) tersebut saat ini sudah mencapai 46,68 persen dan pembangunannya terus dikebut. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan Fly Over KeramasanFoto udara pembangunan jalan layang Keramasan, Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Sabtu (29/7/2017). Pembangunan jalan layang Keramasan yang memiliki panjang 650 meter dan lebar 17,5 meter tersebut ditargetkan rampung Maret 2018 untuk mendukung pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. (ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi)







Pembangunan Fly Over KeramasanFoto udara pembangunan jalan layang Keramasan, Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Sabtu (29/7/2017). Pembangunan jalan layang Keramasan yang memiliki panjang 650 meter dan lebar 17,5 meter tersebut ditargetkan rampung Maret 2018 untuk mendukung pelaksanaan Asian Games 2018. (ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi)







Pembangunan Jembatan Musi VI PalembangFoto udara pembangunan Jembatan Musi VI Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Selasa (11/7/2017). Jembatan Musi VI yang menjadi sarana prioritas dan penunjang transportasi Asian Games 2018 itu ditargetkan rampung akhir tahun 2017. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)









Pembangunan Jembatan Musi VI PalembangFoto udara pembangunan Jembatan Musi VI Palembang, Sumatera Selatan, Selasa (11/7/2017). Jembatan Musi VI yang menjadi sarana prioritas dan penunjang transportasi Asian Games 2018 itu ditargetkan rampung akhir tahun 2017. (ANTARA /Nova Wahyudi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Indonesia, Laos Sepakat Tingkatkan Kerjasama *

*Menandai 60 tahun kerjasama Indonesia-Laos, Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi dan Menteri Luar Negeri Laos Saleumxay Kommasith pada Kamis (27/7) menggelar pertemuan bilateral di Jakarta.*





*Ilustrasi produk Pindad [ryan boedi] ●*

*S*elain mengadakan pertemuan bilateral, Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi dan Menteri Luar Negeri Laos Saleumxay Kommasith pada Kamis (27/7) juga menghadiri pertemuan kelima JCBC (Komisi Bersama untuk Kerjasama Bilateral).

Pertemuan kedua menteri luar negeri tersebut sekaligus menandai 60 tahun usia hubungan diplomatik antara Indonesia dan Laos. Kedua tokoh membahas rencana lawatan perdana menteri Laos ke Indonesia, serta membicarakan peningkatan kerja sama ekonomi, terutama investasi, dan pengembangan sumber daya manusia.

Nilai perdagangan Indonesia dan Laos tahun lalu mencapai US$ 10,071 juta, meningkat ketimbang di 2015, yakni US$ 8,55 juta. Sedangkan investasi Indonesia di Laos saat ini sebesar US$ 1,1 juta antara pengusaha perfilman Raam Punjabi dengan Major Cinema dari Thailand untuk membuka jaringan bioskop.

Dalam jumpa pers bersama usai pertemuan, Retno Marsudi menjelaskan sebagai bagian dari peringatan ulang tahun ke-60 hubungan diplomatik Indonesia-Laos, akan diselenggarakan beragam kegiatan di kedua negara, termasuk pertujukan kebudayaan, seminar, pameran foto, pameran dagang dan pariwisata, dan festival film untuk memajukan hubungan bilateral kedua negara.

Kedua menteri luar negeri juga membahas kerja sama di bidang politik dan keamanan.

"_Menteri Kommasith dan saya membahas cara-cara untuk memperkuat kerja sama dalam mencegah dan memberantas kejahatan terorganisir antar negara, termasuk penyelundupan narkotik, terorisme, termasuk pendanaan bagi terorisme. Saya sangat senang mendengar angkatan bersenjata Laos akan memperkuat kerja sama dengan PT Pindad,_" ujar Retno.

Retno menambahkan dirinya dan Kommasith membahas pula mengenai peningkatkan kerja sama di bidang ekonomi. Keduanya sepakat ada banyak kelompok yang bisa secara cepat meningkatkan kerja sama perdagangan, investasi, dan pariwisata. Dia mengakui untuk menaikkan interaksi dagang dan investasi dapat dilakukan bila komunitas bisnis kedua negara memahami potensi ekonomi masing-masing negara.

Karena itu, menurut Retno, Indonesia serta Laos mendorong saling kunjung antara delegasi dagang dan investasi kedua negara.

Dalam kesempatan itu, Retno menyatakan pemerintah Indonesia berterima kasih atas dukungan Laos terhadap pencalonan Indonesia sebagai anggota tidak tetap Dewan Keamanan Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa untuk periode 2019-2020.

Saleumxay Kommasith mengatakan pembahasan hari ini sangat penting karena menyangkut sejumlah isu yang menjadi kepentingan bersama kedua negara. Dia menambahkan kunjungannya kali ini juga signifikan sebab bertepatan dengan 60 tahun umur hubungan diplomatik Indonesia dan Laos.

Kommasith mengakui sejak awal hubungan dan kerjasama negaranya dengan Indonesia sudah berjalan sangat baik.

"_Satu-satunya hal yang perlu kita tingkatkan dalam kerja sama bilateral adalah di sektor ekonomi, pariwisata. Ini bukan sesuatu yang unik bagi kedua negara tapi ini sebuah isu yang perlu dipromosikan di kalangan negara-negara ASEAN. Kami membahas bagaimana ASEAN seharusnya bekerja sama untuk memajukan bukan hanya soal persatuan dan sentralitas ASEAN, namun juga mempromosikan kerja sama ekonomi demi kepentingan warga negara ASEAN,_" ujar Kommasith.

Lebih lanjut Kommasith mengatakan dirinya dan Retno menekankan pembahasan mengenai bagaimana memajukan sektor pariwisata Indonesia dan Laos, serta konektivitas antara kedua negara.

Selama di Indonesia, Kommasith juga akan mengadakan pertemuan dengan Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla dan kunjungan ke PT Pupuk Kujang di Cikampek, Purwakarta. [*fw/al*]

*★ VoA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

ggu 06 Aug 2017, 12:39 WIB

*Rel MRT Jakarta Mulai Dipasang*
*Ardan Adhi Chandra* - detikFinance





Foto: dok. MRT Jakarta
*Jakarta *- Pemasangan rel untuk moda transportasi massal Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Jakarta Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI sudah mulai dilakukan. Pemasangan rel untuk MRT Jakarta sudah mulai dilakukan di area depo Lebak Bulus, Jakarta Selatan.

Berdasarkan informasi yang dikutip *detikFinance* dari akun Instagram resmi MRT Jakarta @mrtjkt, pemasangan rel MRT dilakukan bersamaan dengan pengiriman material tiang Overhead Contact System (OCS) atau tiang listrik aliran atas (LAA) ke stasiun layang.




Foto: dok. MRT Jakarta

Dalam akun tersebut juga menampilkan beberapa foto suasana pengiriman material tiang Overhead Contact System (OCS) atau tiang listrik aliran atas (LAA) ke stasiun layang dan pemasangan rel kereta MRT Jakarta yang tengah berlangsung di area depo Lebak Bulus. 

Tampak beberapa pekerja MRT Jakarta membantu proses penempatan tiang listrik aliran atas (LAA) ke stasiun layang. Selain itu juga tampak beberapa susunan rel MRT yang sudah siap dipasang.




Foto: dok. MRT Jakarta

Pembangunan moda transportasi Mass Rapid Transportation (MRT) Jakarta Fase I Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI sepanjang 16 km saat ini sudah mencapai 74,89%. Angka ini terus mengalami peningkatan dibandingkan posisi 17 Mei 2017 lalu mencapai 71,39%.

Berdasarkan data MRT Jakarta per 30 Juni 2017, capaian tersebut dengan rincian pekerjaan stasiun layang MRT Jakarta mencapai 62,42%, dan untuk stasiun bawah tanah, progresnya mencapai 87,48%.




Foto: dok. MRT Jakarta

Untuk rincian masing-masing stasiun layang MRT Jakarta yang pembangunannya sudah mencapai 62,42%, antara lain Depo Lebak Bulus 55,05%, Stasiun Fatmawati, Cipete Raya 69,42%, dan Stasiun Haji Nawi-Blok A-Blok M-Sisingamangaraja 66,26%.

Sedangkan untuk stasiun bawah tanah yang progresnya mencapai 87,48%, dengan rincian Stasiun Dukuh Atas 94,07%, Stasiun Bendungan Hilir-Setiabudi 81,54%, dan Stasiun Senayan-Istora 82,44%.




Foto: dok. MRT Jakarta

Dengan demikian diharapkan MRT Jakarta Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI bisa beroperasi pada Maret 2019 mendatang.*(dna/dna)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Geomarin III Sea Trial*

*Kapal Geomarin Lakukan Pemetaan Geologi Kelautan*

*



*
Kapal Geomarin III berlabuh di Pelabuhan Merak, Banten, Minggu (6/8). Kapal dengan panjang 61,70 meter itu dilengkapi dengan peralatan geologi, geofisika, dan hidrografi untuk mendukung tugas survei pemetaan geologi kelautan serta inventarisasi sumber daya energi dan mineral. ANTARA FOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya





Teknisi Kapal Geomarin melakukan uji coba peralatan suvei yang digunakan untuk pengambilan data geologi dan geofisika kelautan di perairan Selat Sunda, Minggu (6/8). Uji coba ini merupakan persiapan pelaksanaan penelitian identifikasi cekungan sedimenter untuk mendukung penyiapan wilayah kerja minyak dan gas bumi (Migas) Perairan Arafura, Papua dan Ocean Thermal Energy Conversion (OTEC) di perairan Lembata Nusa Tenggara Timur. ANTARAFOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya





Petugas beraktivitas di dalam Kapal Geomarin III yang berlabuh di Pelabuhan Merak, Banten, Minggu (6/8). Kapal dengan panjang 61,70 meter itu dilengkapi dengan peralatan geologi, geofisika, dan hidrografi untuk mendukung tugas survei pemetaan geologi kelautan serta inventarisasi sumber daya energi dan mineral. ANTARA FOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya





Teknisi Kapal Geomarin melakukan uji coba peralatan suvei yang digunakan untuk pengambilan data geologi dan geofisika kelautan di perairan Selat Sunda, Minggu (6/8/2017). Uji coba ini merupakan persiapan pelaksanaan penelitian identifikasi cekungan sedimenter untuk mendukung penyiapan wilayah kerja minyak dan gas bumi (Migas) Perairan Arafura, Papua dan Ocean Thermal Energy Conversion (OTEC) di perairan Lembata Nusa Tenggara Timur. (ANTARAFOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya)

*Ditjen Migas Kementerian ESDM siapkan kapal canggih pemetaan laut*
Minggu, 6 Agustus 2017 19:50 WIB | 808 Views

Pewarta: Afut Syafril





Foto udara Pulau Tengah dan Pulau Pari di gugusan Kepulauan Seribu, di perairan Laut Jawa, Jakarta, Senin (24/4/2017). (ANTARA FOTO /Iggoy el Fitra)

Kapal Geomarin III, Perairan Selat Sunda (ANTARA News) - Direktorat Jenderal Minyak dan Gas Bumi Kementerian ESDM tengah menyiapkan kapal berteknologi canggih untuk memetakan potensi energi yang tersimpan di perairan laut Indonesia.

"Data seismikitu, akan ditawarkan kepada kontraktor kontrak kerja sama (K3S) sebagai indikasi awal pelelangan wilayah karya yang akan diajukan, panjang kabel seismik aja ditambah hingga 6.000 meter," kata Direktur Jenderal Migas Kementerian ESDM, Ego Syahrial, dalam uji coba Kapal Riset Geomarin III, di Selat Sunda, Minggu.

Kapal Riset Geomarin III yang saat ini masih memiliki kabel seismik sepanjang 700 meter, merupakan satu-satunya kapal yang dimiliki Indonesia yang mampu memetakan potensi dasar laut melalui survei seismik. 

Saat ini Kapal Riset Geomarin III dapat memberikan gambaran potensi gas dan minyak ataupun kandungan mineral dengan tampilan dua dimensi.

"Dua dimensi sudah bagus, tapi belum cukup, karena standard untuk kepentingan migas adalah tiga dimensi, sehingga investor lebih tertarik serta dapat gambaran lokasi secara detail," katanya.

Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Litbang Kementerian ESDM, FX Sutijastoto, mengatakan, untuk meningkatkan kemampuan Kapal Riset Geomarin III ditargetkan bisa dilakukan hingga akhir 2017.

"Saat ini sedang ditingkatkan kemampuannya, dan hal tersebut membutuhkan investasi sebanyak Rp70 miliar," kata Sutijastoto.

Selain itu, jika ingin meningkatkan secara keseluruhan untuk memberikan data detail pemetaan migas di lautan Indonesia, dibutuhkan nilai investasinya sebesar Rp300 miliar agar kapal seismik Indonesia memiliki kemampuan pemetaan berstandard internasional.

Selama ini investor jika ingin ikut lelang sebagai operator wilayah karya selalu menggunakan pihak ketiga untuk mendapatkan data identifikasi. Sedangkan saat ini Kementerian ESDM sudah memiliki Kapal Riset Geomarin III yang mampu memberikan data survei tersebut.

Hal ini dimaksudkan agar data dapat dimiliki Indonesia secara langsung tanpa diketahui pihak ketiga yang disewa investor, sehingga KKKS atau investor dapat memanfaatkan data tersebut secara resmi melalui Kementerian ESDM sebagai paket lelang wilayah karya.

Indonesia wilayah timur masih memiliki banyak titik buta yang belum terpetakan potensi laut dalamnya. 

Pusat Penelitian dan Pengembangan Geologi Kelautan (PPPGL), Badan Litbang Kementerian ESDM, Minggu (6/8), melaksanakan uji coba Kapal Riset Geomarin III, di Selat Sunda.

Sea trial ini merupakan persiapan pelaksanaan penelitian identifikasi cekungan sedimenter untuk mendukung penyiapan wilayah kerja (WK) minyak dan gas Bumi di perairan Arafura, Papua, dan konversi energi tenaga temperatur gelombang laut (OTEC) di perairan Lembata, NTT. 

Pada Sea Trial ini, dilakukan juga uji coba peralatan survei yang digunakan untuk pengambilan data geologi dan geofisika kelautan. 

Editor: Ade Marboen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

this Koenigsegg is such a badass






daya beli turun, LOL




*Hajj fund sufficient for infrastructure: Minister Brodjonegoro*
Minggu, 6 Agustus 2017 06:53 WIB - 1.048 Views





Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro. (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Hajj fund, which currently reaches almost Rp100 trillion, is sufficient to finance infrastructure development, National Development Planning Minister/Chief of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro said.

"Hajj fund is a long-term fund, while infrastructure development is also a long-term project. Hence, it is suitable to use long-term fund for a long-term project," he stated in a discussion here on Saturday (August 5).

To date, much of the hajj fund is invested in sharia state securities (SBSN), sukuk (sharia bond), and other securities. As a result, its benefit cannot be felt clearly, he noted.

This is different from what the Malaysian government has done by setting up Malaysian Hajj Saving Institution (LTHM) in 1963. Since then, hajj fund in Malaysia had been invested in profitable projects, he remarked.

"The LTHM has now invested in many countries, including Indonesia," he remarked.

The LTHM now has a net asset of 59.5 billion Malaysian ringgit or around Rp180 trillion. As a result of the good management of hajj fund, Malaysian hajj pilgrims currently pay only half of their hajj pilgrimage cost, he revealed.

"Malaysian hajj pilgrims only pay half of hajj pilgrimage cost. The good management (of hajj pilgrimage cost) has halved the hajj pilgrimage cost. We hope we can apply it in Indonesia too," he explained.

Among the projects which can use hajj funds are electrical power plants, airports, and projects under a cooperation scheme between the government and corporate bodies.

"Electrical power plants are very profitable as they can sell electrical power to state electricity company PT PLN. The same is also true with toll roads and airports," he pointed out.

_(Reported by Indriani/Uu.S012/INE/KR-BSR/S012)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Menristekdikti Tinjau Persiapan Kapal Plat Datar*

*



*

Menteri Riset, Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi Mohamad Nasir meninjau persiapan kapal plat datar yang akan diluncurkan pada puncak Peringatan Hari Kebangkitan Teknologi Nasional ke-22 yang dipusatkan di Kota Makassar 10 Agustus 2017.

"Ini adalah pengerjaan kapal plat datar dan harapannya adalah pekerjaannya menjadi lebih singkat di mana kapal ini adalah inovasi dari satu perguruan tinggi, yakni Universitas Indonesia," tutur Mohammad Nasir saat mengunjungi PT Industri Kapal Indonesia(IKI) di Makassar, Minggu.

Menristekdikti mengaku senang dengan pekerjaan yang dilakukan PT IKI yang terus mengejar target diselesaikannya kapal plat datar untuk diluncurkam Presiden Joko Widodo saat Hakteknas.

Kapal itu nanti dirakit untuk nelayan di bawah koordinasi Universitas Hasanudin,Makassar.

Namun, inovasi kapal plat datar diharapkan tidak hanya untuk nelayan, melainkan juga untuk angkutan penumpang seperti angkutan antarpulau.

Kemristekdikti menyiapkan kapal plat datar angkutan orang, sementara untuk angkutan barang, Menteri Nasir mendorong PT IKI untuk mengembangkannya.

"Sekaligus jika nanti digunakan Polisi untuk kapal patroli, kami juga akan kembangkan yang daripada ini nanti tentang mengatur kecepatan," kata Menristekdikti.

Hakteknas 2017 berorientasi pada kemaritiman dan kapal plat datar menjadi salah satu inovasi yang akan diluncurkan dalam kegiatan itu.

Kapal yang juga dikenal dengan nama kapal katamaran itu, kata dia, dapat memecah gelombang dari depan, selanjutnya terowongan bawah kapal akan menggerakkan baling-baling di belakang secara otomatis dan mempercepat putaran kipas di belakang.

"Selama ini mungkin kita melihat kapal itu bentuknya V, ini adalah bentuknya tidak V lagi, seperti W tetapi dibalik," kata Menteri Nasir.

Editor: Laode Masrafi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Satria Manggala said:


> *Menristekdikti Tinjau Persiapan Kapal Plat Datar*




Kapal plat datar ini apanya bumi datar?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

MarveL said:


> Kapal plat datar ini apanya bumi datar?


Modelnya trimaran gitu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesian students win various awards at int`l math competition*
3 hours ago | 468 Views

London (ANTARA News) - Indonesian students win various awards at the 24th International Mathematics Competition (IMC) for University Students held at American University, Blagoevgrad City, Bulgaria on July 31 - August 6.

The Indonesian team consisted of Stephen Sanjaya from Pelita Harapan University who won gold medal, Jefferson Caesario from Airlangga University and Poetri Sonya Tarabunga from Bandung Institute of Technology who won silver medal, according to the Indonesian embassy in Sofia received by ANTARA here on Monday.

The other members were Dewita Sonya Tarabunga from Bandung Institute of Technology, Muhammad Khairul Ramadhan from University of Indonesia as the third winner, and Antonio Kevin from University of Indonesia and Garry Ariel from Gadjah Mada University got honorable mention.

The other students were Joshua Feri Wijaya from Diponegoro University and Muhammad Faikar Mustafidz Al-Habibi from State University of Malang.

IMC was participated by 331 participants from dozens of countries around the world. This year Israel and Russia were the top winners. The competition s open to students with age limit of 23 years.

The exam materials were on algebra, analysis, geometry, and other complex issues that must be completed in two sessions each for five hours.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*Semanggi Interchanges, Jakarta's New Icon*
*



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*North Sumatra`s economy grows 4.8 percent in first half of 2017*
Senin, 7 Agustus 2017 19:54 WIB - 595 Views

Medan, N Sumatra (ANTARA News) - North Sumatra , a major province of Indonesia, recorded an economic growth of 4.8 percent in the first half of this year. 

All sectors recorded a positive growth with the highest recorded in the procurement of electricity and gas, which grew 10.80 in the first half of this year. 

The second highest growth was recorded in the real estate growing 9.58 percent and communications sector expanding 9.33 percent, head of the North Sumatra Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) Syech Suhaimi said here on Monday.

The economic growth of the province, however, fell below the countrys average of 5.01 percent in the January-June period. 

Household consumption grew 5.37 percent , Suhaimi said.

The agriculture, forestry and fishery sector is the largest contributor to the province gross domestic product (GDP) accounting for 21.14 percent of regional GDP in the first six months of the year. 

Economic observer Wahyu Ario Pratomo said the provincial economic growth could have been higher if the inflation could be lower, but an increase in electricity and drinking water tariffs gave higher inflationary pressure. 

Wahyu predicted the economy of North Sumatra would grow stronger in the second half of the year.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

merdekah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*INDONESIA, Unity in Diversity*















Kwan Sing Tee Koen (Guan Yu?) God of War Statue , Tallest in ASEAN (30m), at Kwan Sing Bio Temple Complex, Tuban East Java.





Kwan Sing Bio Temple gate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Svantana said:


> *INDONESIA, Unity in Diversity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwan Sing Tee Koen (Guan Yu?) God of War Statue , Tallest in ASEAN (30m), at Kwan Sing Bio Temple Complex, Tuban East Java.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwan Sing Bio Temple gate.


Someone is a fan of dynasty warrior [emoji57]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Eta terangkanlah.... 





_Susi Pudjiastuti, Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Boss Dragun

Svantana said:


> *INDONESIA, Unity in Diversity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwan Sing Tee Koen (Guan Yu?) God of War Statue , Tallest in ASEAN (30m), at Kwan Sing Bio Temple Complex, Tuban East Java.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwan Sing Bio Temple gate.



Also the statue of Sunan Gunung Jati's wife

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Ministers of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries enjoying chat with the natuna fishermen




Current seafood products in north natuna sea




Potential of marine products in north natuna sea = 1.200.000 Tons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

the number of indonesia's employed in Sme's Pretty impressive, its even bigger than in china and india. Masyallah..i just knew it. keep continue and keep the trend up pls.

And kudos for Sri Mulyani who knew it very well. Insyallah, we can do better for our future. Bismillah..

*Sri Mulyani to Launch Ultra Micro Loan Program Today*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Bogor* - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani today will launch the ultra-micro loan program in Pasar Angin Village, Bogor. The program will be provided to small businesses in agriculture, fishery and trade sectors that do not have access to banks due to the lack of assets to guarantee the loan.

The program is carried out together with the Marine and Fishery Ministry, Communication and Informatics Ministry, Social Affairs Ministry and Cooperatives and SME Ministry. The program is aimed at enhancing the scale of ultra-micro businesses that would allow them to be self-sufficient.

The Finance Ministry reports that 61 million ultra-micro businesses need access to finance. The existing People’s Business Credit (KUR) program can only reach 17 million micro businesses, whereas 44 ultra-micro business owners who need finance around Rp1-5 million have yet to enjoy such services.

Therefore, the government has joined hands with state-owned enterprises with ultra-micro characteristics, namely Pegadaian, Permodalan Nasional Mandiri and Bahana Artha Ventura. The companies will distribute loans to cooperatives that will re-distribute them to end users.

Moreover, the government will also provide assistance to ultra-micro businesses. The latter are expected to develop joint businesses to avoid non-performing loans (NPL).

*The program will be trialed in 19 villages across Indonesia. The government will be distributing Rp1.5 trillion loans to around 300,000 ultra-micro businesses.*

The ultra-micro loan program will be launched simultaneously in 9 locations, which include Megamendung in Bogor with Finance Minister Sri Mulyani, Cawang in East Jakarta with Social Affairs Minister Khofifah Indar Parawansa, Bojonegoro in East Java with Cooperatives and SME Ministery A.A. Gede Ngurah Puspayoga and Communication and Informatics Minister Rudiantara. The participants of the events will be connected to the teleconference.

source : https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...yani-to-Launch-Ultra-Micro-Loan-Program-Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ambalat

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Reindustrialization policy must be implemented: Brodjonegoro*
Senin, 14 Agustus 2017 19:44 WIB - 489 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The reindustrialization policy must be implemented to achieve high economic growth in the subsequent decades, Head of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro stated.

Bappenas is currently working to realize the Indonesia Vision 2045, an important element of which is accelerating the countrys economy to escape from the middle-income trap to transform into a high-income country.

"To realize this vision, the government must implement several main policies, including the reindustrialization policy," Brodjonegoro noted during the International Conference on Indonesian Economy and Development in Jakarta on Monday.

With an integrated roadmap in place, Indonesias economy is expected to grow at 6.4 percent annually in high scenarios.

With such growth, Indonesia will become a high-income nation by 2034, and the countrys per capita gross domestic product (GDP) will reach US$29 thousand by 2045, thereby making it rank among the worlds top five GDP nations, as compared to its 16th position in 2016.

"The manufacturing industry should be able to grow at an average of 7.8 percent per year in the next 30 years in order to strengthen its contribution, from 21 percent in 2015, to around 32 percent in 2045," the minister explained.

To achieve this objective, Brodjonegoro explained that the reindustrialization policy must have particular characteristics, and it is expected to be integrated from upstream to downstream to increase the contribution of the manufacturing industry to the economy.

Integration from upstream to downstream is also crucial in tackling the hollow gap in industrial structure wherein small industries share minimal relations with their larger counterparts.

"Through this integration, the productivity of small industries will be improved," Brodjonegoro remarked.

In addition, the countrys economy is expected to optimally utilize digital economy and encourage innovations in economic activities.

According to Brodjonegoro, innovation and digital enhancement are significant factors to increasing productivity.

The other two characteristics are the need to improve institutional aspects that can encourage innovation as well as increased development and application of science and technology.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Nike

Skytrain atau automated people mover system (APMS) Bandara Soekarno-Hatta tengah diujicoba, begini prosesnya.





Kini, calon penumpang pesawat udara yang berangkat dari Bandara Soekarno-Hatta bakal semakin mudah untuk melakukan perpindahan dari satu terminal ke terminal lainnya.





Fasilitas ini akan menggantikan fasilitas shuttle bus yang selama ini melayani perpindahan antar terminal di Bandara Soekarno-Hatta.






Penampakan stasiun Skytrain






Nantinya Skytrain ini bisa mengangkut kurang lebih 350 penumpang dalam waktu lima menit sekali.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Pengerjaan proyek Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Fase I dari Lebak Bulus ke Bundaran Hotel Indonesia (HI) sepanjang 15,7 km terus dikebut oleh PT MRT Jakarta.






Pembangunan proyek MRT Jakarta Fase I terus mengalami kemajuan. Hingga 30 Juni 2017, pembangunan proyek sudah mencapai 74,89 persen, dengan rincian 62,42 persen untuk pekerjaan depo dan struktur layang dan 87,58 persen untuk pekerjaan struktur bawah tanah.






Gubernur DKI Jakarta Djarot Saiful Hidayat menyatakan uji coba MRT Jakarta sudah bisa dilakukan April hingga Mei 2018 mendatang. 






Pengerjaan proyek Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Fase I dari Lebak Bulus ke Bundaran Hotel Indonesia (HI) sepanjang 15,7 km terus dikebut oleh PT MRT Jakarta. 










Pekerja mengerjakan proyek Mass Rapit Transit (MRT) di kawasan Blok M, Jakarta Selatan, Minggu (13/08/2017).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soekarno Hatta airport' automatic people mover system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia reports deficit in international trade*
Rabu, 16 Agustus 2017 05:13 WIB - 537 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia suffered a deficit of US$270 million in its international trade in July, the Central Bureau of Statistic (BPS) said here on Tuesday. 

BPS head Suhariyanto attributed the deficit to a US$600 million deficit in the oil and gas trade. 

Suhariyanto said a surplus of US$330 million in the trade of non-oil/gas commodities was not enough to offset the large deficit in the oil and gas trade.

The country recorded US$13.61 billion in exports as against imports of US$13.88 billion in July. 

Cumulatively, the country recorded a surplus of US$7.39 billion in the first seven months of the year with exports valued at US$93.59 billion as against imports of US$86.20 billion. 

Year-on-year, the surplus rose from US$4.76 billion in the first seven months of 2016.

Surplus has always been contributed by non-oil/gas sector, Suhariyanto said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Transjakarta Busway 13th corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta airport express train

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jalan tol ini memiliki tiga sirip untuk menghubungkan pusat kegiatan di sisi Barat dan Timur Pulau Sumatera, yakni Palembang - Bengkulu (dimana salah satunya adalah ruas Tol Palembang-Indralaya), Pekanbaru - Padang dan Medan - Parapat - Sibolga. (Dok. Hutama Karya).






Tol Palembang-Indralaya terdiri dari tiga seksi, yakni seksi I ruas Palembang-Pemulutan, seksi II Pemulutan-KTM dan seksi III KTM-Simpang Indralaya. Pembangunannya telah dimulai sejak tahun 2015 dan saat ini progres konstruksi secara keseluruhan telah mencapai 59,4%. (Dok. Hutama Karya).


Jalan Tol Palembang-Indralaya sepanjang 21,93 km ditargetkan bakal beroperasi secara keseluruhan hingga akhir tahun nanti. Saat ini secara keseluruhan, progres fisik telah mencapai 59,4%. (Dok. Hutama Karya).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Netherlands commemorate 150 years of railroad system*
Rabu, 16 Agustus 2017 05:19 WIB - 809 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and the Netherlands commemorated the 150th anniversary of the Dutch railroad system in Indonesia.

The Indonesian Ambassador to the Netherlands, I Gusti A Wesaka Puja, accompanied Inspector General of the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation, Wahyu Satrio Utomo, and the Special Staff of the Indonesian Minister of Transportation, Wihana Kirana, to attend the celebration of 150th anniversary of Dutch railroad system in Indonesia at Spoorwegmuseum Utrecht in the Netherlands.

"On Aug 10, 1867, for the first time, the passenger train operated to connect Semarang city and Tanggung station in Central Java province," Puja stated in a press release from the Indonesian Embassy in The Hague received here on Tuesday.

The celebration event included the Indonesian Railway Infrastructure Business Forum. At the forum, the Indonesian delegation delivered various government programs in the field of railway development and investment opportunities, as well as cooperation with partner countries, including the Netherlands.

"The 150th Anniversary of Indonesian Railways is a very appropriate moment to strengthen bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and the Netherlands, including the improvement of knowledge sharing cooperation and investment, especially in the field of transportation infrastructure," Puja stated.

In line with the Indonesian ambassador, Utomo also emphasized the importance of strengthening cooperation for the development of railway infrastructure between Indonesia and the Netherlands.

"Through meetings with other railway entrepreneurs and stakeholders, we also want to explore opportunities for investment schemes that support the railway infrastructure development program, as well as draw experiences and lessons from Dutch experts," Utomo noted.

The Railway Infrastructure Business Forum would be followed by a discussion to realize the opportunities for cooperation in the field of railway transport and concrete implementation.

Some of the leading companies that attended the meeting included Netherlands Spoorweg, Pro Rail, Structon, and some Dutch railway experts.

The Indonesian Delegation conveyed several government priority projects, including the construction of railways in Sumatra, Kalimantan, and Sulawesi, during the forum.

Development plans of Light Rail Transit in Bandung and tram in Surabaya were also discussed during the meeting.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Nike

Pembangunan terowongan tersebut dilakukan oleh kontraktor asal China, Metallurgy Corporation of China (MCC) yang berlangsung sejak Desember Tahun 2016 lalu. Panjangnya 472 meter dan memiliki dua tube (trowongan) yang setiap tubenya memiliki diameter 14 meter yang dapat digunakan untuk dua lajur kendaraan melengkapi rangkaian ruas jalan Tol Cisumdawu sepanjang 60,5 kilometer.






Seorang pekerja tengah menyeleaiakan pembangunan terowongan Tol Cisumdawu.





Tube kedua akan dibangun di sebelah tube tunnel yang sudah terlebih dahulu dibangun. Jika lahan sudah dibebaskan maka pembangunan tunnel tube kedua sudah dapat dilakukan.






Dari dua tube yang akan dibangun untuk melengkapi rangkaian ruas jalan Tol Cisumdawu sepanjang 60,5 kilometer, baru satu tube tunnel yang dibangun.






Dari panjang tunnel 472 meter dan memiliki dua tube (terowongan) ada sekitar 1 hektare (ha) lahan warga yang belum terbebaskan tepatnya di Desa Cigendel, Kecamatan Pamulihan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Beyond Skyline movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898537788550782976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Komponen 'Kebun Angin' Pertama RI Tiba di Sulsel*
*Dana Aditiasari* - detikFinance




Foto: dok. PT Sidrap Bayu Energi
*Jakarta *- Rencana pemerintah membangun Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Bayu/Angin (PLTB) atau 'kebun angin' segera terealisasi. Hal itu terlihat dari pembangunan PLTB Sidrap di Sulawesi Selatan (Sulsel).

Kamis (17/8/2017), sejumlah komponen yang terdiri dari komponen tower atau tiang 'kebun angin' yang diangkut Kapal LCT VIP Jaya tiba di perairan Parepare, Sulsel.

"Kapal tersebut membawa enam bagian menara sepanjang 28 meter dengan diameter 4 meter. Kapal sepanjang 70 meter itu kemudian berlabuh di Pelabuhan Nusantara Parepare dan membongkar muatan pada tanggal 18 Agustus 2017," kata Manager Engineering PT UPC Sidrap, Dadan Suhendar dalam keterangan tertulis, Senin (21/8/2017).




Komponen PLTB Sidrap Foto: dok. PT Sidrap Bayu Energi

Kedatangan kapal pengangkut komponen pertama tersebut akan diikuti kapal berukuran lebih besar yang membawa 15 rumah turbin Gamesa 114 2,5 MW dari Spanyol. 

"Kapal ini dijadwalkan akan tiba di Parepare pada 23 Agustus 2017," sambung dia.

Ia menambahkan, komponen tersebut kemudian akan diangkut lagi dari pelabuhan Nusantara Parepare menuju lokasi pembangunan PLTB Sidrap. Diperkirakan, komponen tersebut bisa tiba di lokasi pada Senin atau Selasa Malam.

Pengangkutan bagian-bagian turbin angin akan menggunakan truk-truk khusus yang dapat membawa komponen berukuran sangat besar dari Pelabuhan Nusantara Parepare ke lokasi proyek di Desa Lainungan dan Mattirotasi, Kabupaten Sidrap. 

Kegiatan ini akan melalui jalan Karaeng Burane, Patung Pramuka, lokasi jembatan depan Rumah Jabatan Wali Kota, Jalan Jenderal Ahmad Yani, dan Jalan Poros Parepare-Sidrap.

Proses pengangkutan akan berlangsung pada waktu tertentu antara pukul 22.00-05.00 WITA. 

"Untuk mengendalikan lalu lintas selama proses pengangkutan, UPC Sidrap telah bekerja sama dengan Kepolisian setempat serta Dinas Perhubungan Kota Parepare dan Kabupaten Sidrap guna menangani manajemen lalu lintas," terang Dadan.

Dengan kedatangan komponen ini, lanjut Dadan, maka konstruksi pembangkit listrik dari energi baru terbarukan ini bisa mulai dikebut.

"Ini merupakan pencapaian yang sangat menggembirakan bagi UPC Sidrap dan seluruh pemangku kepentingan. Khusus untuk Indonesia, pencapaian ini sangat istimewa karena kedatangan perdana komponen proyek PLTB pertama di negeri ini tiba tepat di Hari Kemerdekaan," tutur Dadan. *(dna/hns)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_





President Sukarno Saying Goodbye to His Daughters. Surrounded by citizens of Jakarta, President Sukarno kisses his youngest daughter, Sukmawati, goodbye while his other daughters, Rachmawati (center)_


----------



## Nike

*Bappenas urges diaspora to develop Indonesian economy*
Senin, 21 Agustus 2017 20:41 WIB - 1.473 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - National Development Planning (Bappenas) Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro has urged the Indonesian diaspora to help boost economic growth in the country.

"The efforts are intended to make Indonesia a developed and prosperous nation," Bambang Brodjonegoro stated at the Indonesian Diaspora Global Summit 2017 here on Monday.

Through innovation, research and development, as well as entrepreneurship, the Indonesian diaspora can improve the countrys economy.

"Entrepreneurship is expected to bring foreign investment into Indonesia," he noted.

Indonesia is currently categorized as a lower middle-income nation, and between 2009 and 2013, the nation had registered an annual gross domestic product (GDP) growth of 5.8 percent.

If Indonesia maintains its economic growth at 6.5 percent, the country can avoid the middle-income trap and join the ranks of high-income countries by 2030.

The middle-income trap refers to a situation in which a country suffers an economic slowdown after achieving a middle-income status and is unsuccessful in attaining a higher-income level.

"South Korea was able to move from a middle-income status to attain a high-income status," he pointed out.

South Korea is able to innovate and has superior manufacturing capabilities.

"South Korea also relies on industries, such as Samsung. Hence, industry, innovation, and entrepreneurship are the key (to growth)," he stated.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati had earlier remarked that the countrys economic growth target of 5.4 percent set in the 2018 draft state budget was quite optimistic.

"In my opinion, it is quite optimistic but not too ambitious," Mulyani said after attending a news conference on the financial note and draft law on the 2018 state budget.

The government proposed a state budget deficit for 2018 in the parliament on Wednesday, with an income target of Rp1,878.4 trillion and spending target of Rp2,204.4 trillion.

The minister pointed out that the target can be reached by boosting household consumption, which is expected to grow at five percent in 2018.

In addition, economic growth is expected to receive support from the investment sector, which is forecast to grow more than six percent and exports are forecast to grow at five percent.

Mulyani said the two sectors will serve as strong drivers for economic growth in 2018, as the government will reduce the state budget burden to boost development.

It is indicated by the budget deficit, which is set at 2.19 percent of the countrys GDP for 2018, lower than the deficit of 2.67 percent estimated for 2017.

Growth reflects greater optimism, with better support from factors outside the state budget, such as investment and exports, she said.

The government has set the countrys economic growth target at 5.4 percent for 2018, with growth drivers, including household consumption, investment, exports, and imports.

Household consumption and exports are forecast to each grow at 5.1 percent. Government consumption is also expected to grow by 3.8 percent; gross fixed capital formation, 6.3 percent; and imports, 4.5 percent.

Other macroeconomic indicators include inflation forecast at 3.5 percent, the value of the rupiah at Rp13,500 per US dollar, interest rate on three-month state treasury securities at 5.3 percent, average price of Indonesian crude oil at US$48 per barrel, oil lifting at 800 thousand barrels per day, and gas lifting at 1.2 million barrels of oil equivalent per day.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Bawen-Salatiga Toll as part of TransJava Toll will be inaugurated by the end of August 17.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Rencana pemerintah membangun Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Bayu/Angin (PLTB) atau 'kebun angin' segera terealisasi. Hal itu terlihat dari pembangunan PLTB Sidrap di Sulawesi Selatan (Sulsel). Pool/dok. PT Sidrap Bayu Energi.






Kamis (17/8/2017), sejumlah komponen yang terdiri dari komponen tower atau tiang 'kebun angin' yang diangkut Kapal LCT VIP Jaya tiba di perairan Parepare, Sulsel. Pool/dok. PT Sidrap Bayu Energi.






Pengangkutan bagian-bagian turbin angin akan menggunakan truk-truk khusus yang dapat membawa komponen berukuran sangat besar dari Pelabuhan Nusantara Parepare ke lokasi proyek di Desa Lainungan dan Mattirotasi, Kabupaten Sidrap. Pool/dok. PT Sidrap Bayu Energi.








Dengan kedatangan komponen ini, maka konstruksi pembangkit listrik dari energi baru terbarukan ini bisa mulai dikebut. Pool/dok. PT Sidrap Bayu Energi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kamis 24 Aug 2017, 21:24 WIB

*Jurus Jokowi Genjot Daya Saing Infrastruktur RI*
*Dana Aditiasari* - detikFinance




Foto: Ray Jordan
*Jakarta *- Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) terus menggenjot pembangunan infrastruktur nasional. Pasalnya, saat ini Indonesia masih tertinggal daya saing infrastrukturnya. Saat ini daya saing infrastruktur RI ada di peringkat 60, kalah dari Malaysia hingga Singapura.

Menteri Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PUPR) Basuki Hadimuljono mengatakan, untuk mengejar ketertinggalan tersebut, butuh kerja ekstra. Selain terobosan dari sisi regulasi, salah satu yang dilakukan kementerian PUPR adalah dengan mengoptimalkan hasil riset dalam pembangunan infrastruktur.

"Untuk tetap kompetitif dalam konteks global, produk/jasa kita harus lebih cepat, lebih bagus dan lebih murah. Kita menyadari sepenuhnya bahwa infrastruktur yang andal merupakan kunci utama dalam meningkatkan daya saing Indonesia," jelas dia di Aula Barat ITB, Bandung, Kamis (24/8/2017).






*Baca juga: *Jokowi Bakal Bangun 9 Pos Perbatasan Baru Lagi, Ini Lokasinya

Pernyataan itu, disampaikan Basuki saat menyampaikan makalah ilmiah dengan tema "Terobosan dalam Pembangunan Infrastruktur untuk Mengejar Ketertinggalan" pada Sidang Terbuka ITB Peringatan 97 Tahun Pendidikan Tinggi Teknik Indonesia (1920-2017). 

Pada acara tersebut Menteri Basuki juga menerima penghargaan Ganesa Prajamanggala Bakti Adiutama dari Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) atas jasa dan pengabdian yang luar biasa bagi kemajuan bangsa Indonesia bersama dengan Menteri Pariwisata Arief Yahya dan Sekretaris Kabinet Pramono Anung.

Disampaikan Basuki bahwa menempatkan infrastruktur dalam posisi prioritas pembangunan nasional merupakan pilihan yang logis dan strategis, jika menilik daya saing Indonesia kini masih berada pada peringkat 41. 

*Baca juga: *Cara Jokowi Percepat Pembangunan Tol Trans Sumatera

Sedangkan peringkat daya saing infrastrukturnya walaupun naik namun masih berada pada peringkat 60 saat ini.

Pembangunan infrastruktur PUPR juga menjadi tulang punggung untuk mencapai pertumbuhan ekonomi yang ditargetkan di atas 5% setiap tahunnya, penciptaan lapangan kerja, serta upaya untuk meningkatkan Indeks Daya Saing Global dan Peringkat Investasi secara berkelanjutan. 

"Tidak ada pilihan lain kecuali bekerja dengan ritme Rock-n-Roll. Pekerjaan dilakukan 7 hari seminggu dengan tiga shift jika kita ingin mengejar ketertinggalan," jelasnya.

*Percepatan Dengan Dukungan Hasil Riset dan Teknologi*

Di hadapan civitas akademika ITB, Basuki menyampaikan 5 (lima) terobosan yang dilakukan Kementerian PUPR agar dapat melaksanakan amanat yang cukup berat tersebut. 

Terobosan tersebut mulai dari aspek regulasi dan hukum, sumber daya manusia, pendanaan inovatif, kepemimpinan dan penerapan hasil riset dan teknologi.

Basuki menyampaikan bahwa penerapan teknologi hasil penelitian dan inovasi telah diimplementasikan pada berbagai proyek infrastruktur yang dibangun Kementerian PUPR dan mampu menghasilkan infrastruktur yang lebih berkualitas, lebih cepat, dan lebih murah.

*Baca juga: *Rahasia Jokowi Hidupkan Proyek Mangkrak 40 Tahun

Di bidang sumber daya air telah diterapkan teknologi beton pracetak untuk bendung, pengendali dasar sungai, saluran irigasi dan pintu-pintu air untuk mengoptimalkan pemanfaatan air dan sistem irigasi hemat air.

Selain itu digunakan Sistem Modular Wahana Apung, antara lain pada Hunian Terapung Rumah Baca dan Balai Pertemuan Warga Terapung Tambak Lorok, Semarang dan Jembatan Apung di Cilacap.

Untuk teknologi bidang jalan dan jembatan Kementerian PUPR melalui Balitbang telah menghasilkan lebih dari 25 jenis teknologi guna mendukung kebutuhan konektivitas diantaranya Teknologi Corrugated Mortar Busa Pusjatan (CMP) yang menghemat biaya sampai 70% dan waktu pengerjaan sampai 50%. 

Teknologi tersebut dipakai saat membangun Flyover Dermoleng, Klonengan, Kesambi, dan Kretek yang diselesaikan dalam waktu lebih kurang 4 bulan.

Dalam pembangunan jalan di atas tanah lunak, digunakan teknologi Vacuum Preloading guna menaikkan tegangan efektif tanah dan mempercepat proses konsolidasi tanah lunak. 

Teknologi ini telah diterapkan pada pembangunan Jalan Tol Palembang-Indralaya dan tengah diaplikasikan di Jalan Tol Pemalang-Batang.

*Baca juga: *Foto : Gaya Blusukan Jokowi Cek Proyek Infrastruktur

Beberapa teknologi lain yang telah dimanfaatkan untuk mengatasi tanah lunak dan muka air yang tinggi adalah penggunaan struktur slab on piles sebagai sistem bentang sederhana dan atau sistem bentang terintegrasi (menerus/ integral). 

Teknologi ini telah menunjukkan kinerjanya, antara lain, pada Jalan Tol Bali- Mandara yang indah menyusuri pantai dan Jalan Tol Sedyatmo.

Pilihan teknologi lain perkuatan tanah lunak dengan mini piles dan plate load transform berupa geogrid dengan pasir batu dengan ketebalan tertentu. Teknologi ini antara lain diaplikasikan pada Jalan Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai.

Teknologi lain yang telah berhasil diterapkan untuk membangun struktur jalan susun di tengah kondisi lalu lintas yang padat adalah Teknologi Sosrobahu, yang telah digunakan pada struktur Jalan Tol Wiyoto Wiyono, Tol Metro-Manila dan akan diterapkan pada Jalan Tol Elevated Jakarta-Cikampek II.

Di bidang Perumahan dan Permukiman, sistem modular juga akan digunakan dalam membangun rumah susun mulai tahun 2018. Keunggulannya dari segi biaya lebih hemat 19 persen dan teknologinya sederhana sehingga memudahkan pengendalian kualitas.

Menteri Basuki juga meminta dukungan seluruh elemen bangsa termasuk civitas akademika ITB dan mahasiswa dalam upaya mengejar ketertinggalan pembangunan infrastruktur. 

Dirinya juga memberikan kesempatan kepada mahasiswa ITB untuk melakukan _training ground _pada proyek-proyek yang tengah dikerjakan Kementerian PUPR.

"Tinggal pilih saja mau mendalami aspek pembangunan bendungan, jalan tol, perumahan, atau lainnya, tidak perlu ke luar negeri," pungkasnya. *(dna/hns)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Life after freedom: How Indonesia compares with 5 other countries





























_http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...th-5-other-countries/articleshow/60057751.cms_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaka404

*Indonesia Anticipates Influx of Foreign Fish Processors*
Posted On 27 Aug 2017
By : Leo Jegho

*New laws have effectively curbed illegal fishing, giving no way for foreign fishing vessels to smuggle their catch from the archipelago.*

*Jakarta, GIVnews.com – *Indonesia may see an influx of foreign investors in its seafood processing sector in the coming years. They are reportedly lured by the country’s new fishery policies.

*Maritime and Fishery Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said a number of Japanese fish processing firms would soon relocate their factories from Thailand to Indonesia. One of them is Itochu, the minister told reporters at her office on Friday (25/4) as reported b by Kompas.com.*

*Previous reports had said that a rising number of foreign investors from Japan and Russia and other countries had expressed interest in building seafood processing centers in Indonesia after the government issued laws to ban foreign vessels from fishing in Indonesia. One of those laws was the Presidential Regulation No. 44 Year 2016.*

*Those laws had effectively curbed illegal fishing that had been rampant in Indonesia over many years ago, giving no way for foreign fishing vessels to smuggle their catch from the archipelago. As a result, Indonesia has now received larger supplies of fish and other marine products for local fish and seafood processing factories. In addition, abundant fish supplies have lured foreign investors to come into the country*.

Minister Susi said foreign-owned fish processors would not only export their products but would also market them in Indonesia.

*Meanwhile, the minister admitted that Indonesia was in a no better position as compared with Thailand. Seafood products shipped from Indonesia to Japan are imposed an averaged 7 percent import tariff. On the other hand, those coming from Thailand are subject to 0 percent tariff, she noted. Indonesia will try to change this situation, Minister Susi said, but she did not specify.*
http://www.globalindonesianvoices.com/31009/indonesia-anticipates-influx-of-foreign-fish-processors/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Buyers Pull Back From Singapore Property Market: Chart





_https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ull-back-from-singapore-property-market-chart_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Freeport agrees to 51% divestment, other terms: CEO

_Gold and copper miner PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI) has finally agreed to divest 51 percent of its shares and to other terms related to its contractual extension, after a long tug-of-war negotiation with the Indonesian government._






Freeport Indonesia, a subsidiary of US mining giant Freeport McMoRan, also agreed to convert its contract of work (CoW) into a Special Mining License (IUPK), build a smelter within the next five years and increase its contribution to state revenues from its Grasberg mine in Papua, announced a government-Freeport joint press conference on Tuesday.

In return, Freeport’s contract, originally set to expire in 2021, will be extended to 2041 under the new terms.

Freeport McMoRan CEO Richard Adkerson said the compromise with the government was essential for the firm because although the open mine reserves were depleting, his company had seen large potential in its underground mine.

PTFI plans to invest US$20 billion over the next two decades, with $17 billion to be invested by 2031, he added.

“To reach our objectives meant that we have to be willing to cooperate and build a smelter and divest 51 percent. We are working cooperatively with the government to achieve the objectives,” Adkerson said during the press conference.

“We have agreed to increase Indonesian ownership from 9.36 percent to 51 percent over time in a way that compensates the fair market value. We still have work to do to reach the compromise,” he said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/08/29/freeport-agrees-to-51-divestment-other-terms-ceo.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*National Monument (Monas) Development from Time to Time*





_The development of Monas Monument consists of two stages. The first phase in 1961-1965, which began with the laying of the first concrete by President Sukarno as the foundation of the building on August 17, 1961. Doc. Adhi Karya._
_




Until 1963, the foundation, the walls of the base and the form of obelisk or towering buildings have been completed. However, the construction was halted due to the G-30S / PKI incident. Dock. Adhi Karya.





The second phase of development was continued in 1969 until 1976. Monas Monument was opened to the public in the government of President Soeharto, dated 12 July 1975. Doc. Adhi Karya.





The idea of Monas development has emerged since 1949, initiated by President Sukarno. At that time Indonesia wanted to show its sovereignty with a building, just like in other countries. Dock. Adhi Karya.





Monas monument design is done by the process of contest. Frederich Silaban became the winner because of his design that can survive solidly in a matter of centuries and represents the character of the Indonesian nation. Dock. Adhi Karya.





Now the building still stands firmly for 42 years since it was first inaugurated, with a height of 132 meters and on top of it there is a golden flame crown coated. Dock. Adhi Karya._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

State firms post Rp 87 trillion (US$6.52 billion) H1 net profit 

Indonesia’s 118 state-owned enterprises (SOEs) recorded a net profit of Rp 87 trillion (US$6.52 billion) in the first half of 2017, down from Rp 88 trillion in the same period last year, an official has said. "Net profit this year is almost the same as in the previous year as most state-owned companies allocated part of their operating profit to capital expenditures," State Enterprises Ministry secretary Imam Apriyanto Putro said in Jakarta on Tuesday.






State firms set aside Rp111 trillion for capital expenditures in the first half, 40.50 percent higher than Rp 79 trillion in the same period last year, he said.

The funds mostly went to infrastructure projects related to electricity, oil and gas, transportation (airports and seaports) and telecommunications.

State-owned electricity company PLN, energy giant Pertamina and telecommunications firm PT Telkom Indonesia recorded the biggest investment, Apriyanto added.

“We still call 2017 the year of infrastructure," he said as reported by _Antara._

Meanwhile, operational expenditure of the 118 SOEs reached Rp 788 trillion, compared to Rp 650 trillion in the same period last year, indicating the expansion of their businesses, Apriyanto added. 

The ministry also recorded Rp 936 trillion in operating income from SOEs in the first halt, compared to Rp809 trillion in the first six months of 2016.

Their total assets reached Rp 6.69 quadrillion, compared to Rp 5.99 quadrillion last year. (bbn)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/08/30/state-firms-post-rp-87-trillion-h1-net-profit.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

foto bisnis
*Foto: Perkembangan Terkini Terowongan Bawah Tanah MRT Jakarta*
- detikFinance
Proyek pembangunan konstruksi Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Fase I sepanjang 16 km sudah mencapai 76,13%. Begini perkembangan terkini proyek tersebut.


1 dari 7







Para pekerja membangun terowongan bawah tanah yang akan menghubungkan Stasiun Bundaran Hotel Indonesia dan Stasiun Bundaran Senayan. Dok. MRT Jakarta.






Konstruksi MRT ditargetkan rampung pada 2018. Dok. MRT Jakarta






Megaproyek yang disinyalir akan mengurai kemacetan di Ibu Kota tersebut ditargetkan dapat beroperasi pada tanggal 1 Maret 2019 mendatang. Dok. MRT Jakarta.






Terdapat enam stasiun bawah tanah yang akan melayani penumpang di rute ini. Dok. MRT Jakarta.






Nantinya akan ada 16 rangkaian kereta yang terdiri dari 96 gerbong. Namun yang beroperasi hanya 14 rangkaian kereta, sementara 2 rangkaian kereta sebagai cadangan. Dok. MRT Jakarta.





Terowongan bawah tanah ini sepanjang 6 km. Dok. MRT Jakarta.






Proyek MRT fase I membentang sepanjang 16 km. Di jalur tersebut terdapat 13 stasiun yang terdiri dari 7 stasiun layang dan 6 stasiun bawah tanah. Dok. MRT Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Saat Jokowi Interogasi Bos Jasa Marga Soal Perizinan*
*Ardan Adhi Chandra* - detikFinance




Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra/detikFinance
*Jakarta *- Direktur Utama PT Jasa Marga Tbk (JSMR), Desi Arryani diminta blak-blakan oleh Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) dalam acara peluncuran sekuritisasi aset di Gedung Bursa Efek Indonesia (BEI), Jakarta. Jokowi mendapatkan informasi, sekuritisasi Tol Jagorawi membutuhkan waktu 9 bulan.

"Mana Dirut Jasa Marga, sini ke depan," pinta Jokowi di sela-sela pidatonya, di Gedung BEI, Jakarta, Kamis (31/8/2017).

"Tadi saya dengar 9 bulan, itu mengurusnya di mana saja sampai ruwet kayak gini, biar semuanya tahu kita blak-blakan saja. Jadi disampaikan," jelas Jokowi.






Desi pun langsung menyambut panggilan Jokowi. Ia berdiri persis di sebelah sambil memegang _microphone_ dan memulai menjelaskan.

"Paling lama adalah menyamakan persepsi pak. Sekuritisasi jalan tol itu bagaimana. Dari sisi Jasa Marga yang bagus untuk disekuritisasi memang jalan tol. Ada 13 ruas kami memiliki itu sudah tidak punya kewajiban memang jalan tol itu banyak diganti oleh APBN pak," papar Desi.

"Ini yang kami pilih untuk dilepas sehingga aset itu bisa memberikan dana. Ini menyamakan. Sejak awal kami OJK, semua pihak," kata Desi yang kemudian langsung dipotong oleh Jokowi.




Saat Jokowi Interogasi Bos Jasa Marga Soal Perizinan. Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra/detikFinance

Jokowi ingin tahu lebih jelas terkait semua pihak yang dimaksud.

"Siapa sih semua pihak itu? Ngurusnya siapa saja. Jangan semua pihak, satu ngurus di mana dulu, nanti semua tahu yang ruwet itu di mana?," tanya Jokowi. 

"Iya pak sebenarnya terutama di institusi keuangan pak," jawa Desi.

Jokowi kemudian memotong kembali. Menurut Jokowi hal yang disampaikan tak menjawab jelas atas pertanyaan.

"Institusi keuangan itu siapa saja? Bank itu institusi keuangan, pajak juga institusi keuangan, BI juga, OJK juga, yang mana? Mulai dari mana? Terus ngurus yang ruwet di mana? Saya mau tanya itu saja. Jawab, tidak usah takut, jawab saja blak blakan, ngomong aja. Jadi yang riwet yang mana saya tahu," ujar Jokowi.

Desi kembali menjelaskan, proses di Kementerian PUPR sudah ccepat sekali. Sementara itu Otoritas Jasa Keuangan (OJK) beserta pihak lainnya sangat mendukung.

"Mendukung gimana , semua mendukung, tapi berapa lama, berapa hari di OJK, berapa bulan? sampaikan saja," tanya Jokowi kembali.

Desi melanjutkan, hambatan yang memakan waktu cukup lama adalah proses di Direktorat Jenderal Pajak (Ditjen Pajak) Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu). Bahwa dibutuhkan konfirmasi tentang regulasi Pajak Penghasilan (PPh) dan Pajak Pertambahan Nilai (PPN).

"PPh sudah pak, tinggal PPN nya yang belum," terang Desi.

"Urusan apa sih itu? sampai PPN?," tanya Jokowi.

"Jadi para calon investor ini pak membutuhkan konfirmasi tertulis bahwa produk ini pajak atas bunga nya itu seperti obligasi, itu sudah kami dapatkan. Kemudian para calon investor ini menginginkan konfirmasi tertulis bahwa tidak ada PPN karena memang jalan tol tidak ada PPN," papar Desi.

Jokowi tampak heran. Konfirmasi tertulis yang menyatakan transaksi tidak dikenakan PPN sampai begitu lama untuk didapatkan, padahal menurutnya hanya satu lembar kertas.

"Itu saja? Paling satu lembar paling," sebut Jokowi yang disambut tepuk tangan dari para tamu.

*(mkj/mkj)* 

https://m.detik.com/finance/bursa-v...42.1492116875.1504005774-942418683.1502529545


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> ...
> "Itu saja? Paling satu lembar paling," sebut Jokowi yang disambut tepuk tangan dari para tamu.
> 
> *(mkj/mkj)*
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/bursa-v...42.1492116875.1504005774-942418683.1502529545



Are you realy that oblivious, sir? It's the signature .. Wani piro?!

.


----------



## Nike

Minggu 09 Jul 2017, 14:42 WIB

*Tak Kalah dengan Luar Negeri, Papua Punya Jalan Indah di Tepi Laut*
*Citra Fitri Mardiana* - detikFinance





Foto: Hendra Kusuma
*Jakarta *- Pemerintahan Presiden RI Joko Widodo saat ini memang tengah mengebut sejumlah pembangunan infrastruktur jalan di Papua yang terhubung dalam 5 segmen Trans Papua dengan panjang 4.330,07 km.

Namun salah satu yang mencuri perhatian adalah proyek segmen II Trans Papua dengan panjang 475,81 km. Nantinya proyek jalan tersebut akan menghubungkan ruas Manokawari-Wasior-Batas Provinsi Papua.




Jalan Trans Papua Segmen II Foto: Hendra Kusuma

Meski proses pengaspalannya hingga kini masih terus berjalan, namun keindahan ruas jalan tersebut rasanya sudah cukup menjanjikan. Pasalnya berbeda dengan ruas jalan Trans Papua lainnya, proyek segmen II memiliki permukaan jalan yang hampir seluruhnya berbatasan langsung dengan laut lepas. Seperti halnya di km 102 sampai dengan pertigaan antara arah Mameh dengan arah Bintuni.









Jalan Trans Papua Segmen II Foto: Hendra Kusuma

Titik keindangan lain berada di km 160, yang memiliki latar pemandangan Gunung Botak atau pegunungan tanah yang rentan mengalami longsor. Oleh karena itu, saat ini bebagai teknologi tengah didalami untuk mencari teknologi yang paling tepat guna mengantisipasi potensi hambatan tersebut.




Jalan Trans Papua Segmen II Foto: Hendra Kusuma

Di sepanjang ruas jalan ini, hanya ada satu perkampungan yang menghuni yakni Distrik Wamesa, Kabupaten teluk Kondama, Ibu Kota Wasior. Penduduk di perkampungan tersebut hidup erat dengan ekosistem hutan, bahkan binatang liar seperti rusa, dan burung rangkong yang kerap terlihat melintasi jalan.



Jalan Trans Papua Segmen II Foto: Hendra Kusuma

Lebih lanjut Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PUPR) akan terus menggenjot Tim Kerja pembangunan Trans Papua hingga akhirnya target pembangunan proyek tersebut dapat diselesaikan sesuai target yakni pada 2019.




Jalan Trans Papua Segmen II Foto: Hendra Kusuma
*(dna/dna)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Manufacturing Back in Expansion Mode
*Jakarta.* Indonesia's manufacturing sector has returned to growth in August, thanks to improving business confidence and rising demand for exports, according to the Nikkei Indonesia Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index report, released on Monday (09/04).

The PMI is penciled in at 50.7 after two consecutive months of decline. Any figure above 50 represents an increasing growth rate in the manufacturing sector for the month. July's index of 48.6 was the lowest reading for this year.

"Business conditions in Indonesia improved midway through the third quarter as companies benefited from stronger demand for their goods from domestic and externally based clients," Pollyanna De Lima, principal economist at IHS Markit, the research firm that conducts the survey, said in a statement.

IHS Markit said manufacturing production rose in August for the first time since May, in line with an upturn in new export orders, which clocked their second-quickest pace in the six-and-a-half years of the PMI survey's history.

Raw material purchases increased and a contraction in payroll numbers slowed down last month, further cementing the case for manufacturing expansion, IHS Markit said.

Manufacturers face scarcity in raw materials, reflected in increased purchasing costs, but they were able to pass some of the costs to their clients.

"The rebound from July's downturn lifted spirits among firms, who are more cheerful about the year-ahead outlook than they were in the previous survey period," she said.
http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/indonesian-manufacturing-back-in-expansion-mode/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian seismic sensors detect, unusual seismic activity on North Korean region.


----------



## Boss Dragun

more tourist coming in, except they're not going to Bali. govt effort to promote tourism seems to be working good

*Foreign Tourist Visit Up 21.57% in July*






https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/09/04/056905933/Foreign-Tourist-Visit-Up-2157-in-July

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) recorded an increase in foreign tourist arrivals. In the month of July, international arrivals to Indonesia rose 21.57 percent compared to June.

On an annual basis, the number of foreign tourist visits rose 30.85 percent to 1.35 million visits from July 2016's 1.03 million.

BPS chief Suhariyanto said that the sharpest increase was recorded occurred at Adi Sucipto Airport, Yogyakarta with *107.23 percent*; followed by Adi Sumarmo Airport in *Surakarta* with an increase of *79.39 percent.*

From the 1.35 million foreign visits, 1.14 million arrived in 19 main gateways.

The biggest tourist influx came from China (PRC) with 214,500 visits, followed by Australia with 117,600 visits, Singapore 109,200, Malaysia 94,400 visits and Japan 48,700 visits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tourist arrivals up 21.57 percent in July*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, September 4, 2017 | 03:41 pm



Former United States president Barack Obama (right) waves as he arrives at the Borobudur Buddhist Temple in Magelang, West Java, on June 28. (Antara/Anis Efizudin)



The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) recorded a 21.57 percent increase in foreign tourist arrivals in July, to 1.35 million from 1.11 million in the previous month.

The sharpest increases in arrivals occurred at Adi Sucipto International Airport in Yogyakarta (107.23 percent), Adi Sumarno International Airport in Surakarta, Central Java, (79.39 percent) and Sutan Hasanuddin Airport in Makassar, South Sulawesi (66.16 percent).

“There were a number of events in Yogyakarta and Surakarta that boosted the arrivals,” said BPS head Suhariyanto in Jakarta on Monday.

The agency recorded that 1. 35 million tourists arrived at 19 main gates – 1.13 million were regular tourists, while 75,000 were categorized as specific tourists.

Read also: Wonderful Indonesia takes part in UNWTO Award-Tourism Video Competition
Meanwhile, 208,900 tourists entered Indonesia through other gates, including 170,700 tourists who entered through checkpoints in border areas, while 38,200 tourists entered Indonesia through other gates, including Batam, Riau Islands.

With 214,500 arrivals, China was the largest contributor of tourists, followed by Australia with 117,600, Singapore (109,200), Malaysia (95,400 tourists) and Japan with 48,700 tourists.

The July figure was 30.83 percent higher than the 1.03 million tourists who arrived in the corresponding month of 2016.

The total figure for tourist arrivals from January to July, 2017 amounted to 7.81 million, a 23.53 increase compared with the 6.32 million in the corresponding period last year.

The tourists stayed in Indonesia for 1.89 days in July on average. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/09/04/tourist-arrivals-up-21-57-percent-in-july.html


*Indonesia to push capital market instruments for infrastructure financing*






Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, September 5, 2017 | 02:13 pm




Financial Services Authority (OJK) chairman Wimboh Santoso shakes hands with Finance Minister Sri Mulyani at the Supreme Court after he was sworn in as OJK chairman on July 20. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...instruments-for-infrastructure-financing.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Is On Course for Record Inflows

Foreign investors, used to double-digit returns from Indonesian stocks, are suddenly deserting equities in favor of bonds following a sovereign rating upgrade and the central bank’s signal that it’s open to more interest rate cuts to spur growth. 






Overseas funds withdrew more than $2.3 billion from Indonesian equities in the past three months, while investing an additional $9.2 billion in the country’s bonds so far this year, the most since all of 2014, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

“It seems that funds are flowing to Indonesia’s bonds, especially after the recent rate cut, while stocks had already risen quite significantly amid the global equity rally,” said Takeshi Yokouchi, a senior fund manager in Tokyo at Daiwa SB Investments Ltd. with the equivalent of about $51 billion in assets. _“Investors see Indonesia as a positive destination due to its political stability and fundamental improvements, and for bonds, especially with their higher yields, that scenario hasn’t changed.”_

Daiwa SB holds more Indonesian bonds and rupiah in its funds than its model portfolio suggests.

Slower-than-expected inflation in August also supports the case for further interest rate cuts, said Tariq Ali, a Singapore-based investment strategist at Standard Chartered Plc. Bank Indonesia saw room for further easing as inflation for this year and in 2018 is likely to remain “manageable,” Assistant Governor Dody Budi Waluyo said on Aug. 27. The central bank cut its benchmark rate to 4.5 percent on Aug. 22, after lowering borrowing costs six times last year.

The Jakarta Composite Index has rallied 10 percent so far this year and touched an intraday record high on Aug. 24. The measure was valued at 16.6 times of its estimated earnings, ahead of its five-year average of 15.73 times, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The stock benchmark trades at a 17 percent premium to the MSCI Asia Pacific Index.

The $9.2 billion inflows into fixed income assets has helped push the yield of the benchmark 10-year government bond to 6.57 percent, after it reached the lowest since June 2013 on Sept. 5, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Below are views from investors and analysts on what is driving the market moves:


Standard Chartered Plc (Tariq Ali, a Singapore-based investment strategist)
Indonesian stocks valuations “are expensive relative to their own history and other Asia ex-Japan peers
“Local currency bonds are still attractive amid a combination of a decent yield pick-up, extremely low rupiah volatility and another likely Bank Indonesia rate cut”

PT Sinarmas Sekuritas (Jeffrosenberg Tan, head of investment strategy)
The implied return from investing in equities is now less than that from bond yields
Risks from a “weak” economy will also lure more investors to bonds than equities
While the pace of growth in Southeast Asia’s largest economy is forecast at just over 5 percent this year, slower than an average 5.7 percent rate over the past decade, it’s still faster than that of its regional peers

Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. (Jennifer Kusuma, a Singapore-based senior Asia rates strategist)
“The current steady state of the economy is supportive of bonds, arguably over stocks”
The rally in bonds “could take a breather following August’s strong performance but the trend should remain intact in the medium term”


_https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...lure-intact-as-foreigners-shift-from-equities_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Indonesia should focus on manufacturing and high-tech industries 

Furthermore, Indonesia needs better connectivity between its Islands via road bridges and ferry/ships services.

Indonesia has a longggg way ahead of it. So best of luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Govt allows construction of artificial islands to proceed*

Agnes Anya
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Thu, September 7, 2017 | 10:28 am




An aerial view shows the reclamation of islets C and D in Jakarta Bay, on the Northern Jakarta coast. Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya has said she will soon revoke administrative sactions on PT Kapuk Naga Indah, the developer of the islets. (The Jakarta Post/Rendi A. Witular)
PREMIUMThe government will soon revoke the Jakarta administration’s sanction that halted the construction of man-made islets C and D in the controversial Jakarta Bay reclamation project last year. Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya Bakar said her ministry was going to revoke the sanction placed on PT Kapuk Naga Indah (KNI), a subsidiary of Agung Sedayu Group, a property developer. KN...

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ruction-of-artificial-islands-to-proceed.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Train to Upgrade Existing Tracks as Land Acquisition Deals Falter

The government has prepared to drop its plan for laying new tracks for the impending Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project and instead upgrade existing railway tracks to salvage President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's landmark project.

The $5.1 billion China-backed project has been plagued by chronic land acquisition problems, which has led to a delay of railroad construction for more than a year, and will most likely miss its 2019 deadline.

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi held a meeting with Vice President Jusuf Kalla on Wednesday (07/09) to discuss the problem, where both parties agreed that clearing land for new tracks was a lost cause.

"It was the vice president's directive to use existing lines," Budi Karya told reporters.

"Using the existing line will be a much faster way to construct the fast train. We do not need to build new stations and the remaining job is to upgrade between 500-800 rail crossings [with elevated tracks]," he added.

In addition, the new plan would cut the cost of building the railway to Rp 50 trillion ($3.75 billion) from Rp 80 trillion, Budi Karya said.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/jak...xisting-tracks-land-acquisition-deals-falter/_


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Train to Upgrade Existing Tracks as Land Acquisition Deals Falter
> 
> The government has prepared to drop its plan for laying new tracks for the impending Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project and instead upgrade existing railway tracks to salvage President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's landmark project.
> 
> The $5.1 billion China-backed project has been plagued by chronic land acquisition problems, which has led to a delay of railroad construction for more than a year, and will most likely miss its 2019 deadline.
> 
> Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi held a meeting with Vice President Jusuf Kalla on Wednesday (07/09) to discuss the problem, where both parties agreed that clearing land for new tracks was a lost cause.
> 
> "It was the vice president's directive to use existing lines," Budi Karya told reporters.
> 
> "Using the existing line will be a much faster way to construct the fast train. We do not need to build new stations and the remaining job is to upgrade between 500-800 rail crossings [with elevated tracks]," he added.
> 
> In addition, the new plan would cut the cost of building the railway to Rp 50 trillion ($3.75 billion) from Rp 80 trillion, Budi Karya said.
> 
> _http://jakartaglobe.id/business/jak...xisting-tracks-land-acquisition-deals-falter/_



Those sharks need to be punished by any necessary means as they had impending Construction progress


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Those sharks need to be punished by any necessary means as they had impending Construction progress



I have my doubt from the very beginning about the possibility of completing Jakarta-Bandung bullet train project in just 3 years time frame. It is just impossible considering how difficult land acquisition process can be. Upgrading existing track sounds more grounded and feasible, cost and time wise.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Train to Upgrade Existing Tracks as Land Acquisition Deals Falter
> 
> The government has prepared to drop its plan for laying new tracks for the impending Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project and instead upgrade existing railway tracks to salvage President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's landmark project.
> 
> The $5.1 billion China-backed project has been plagued by chronic land acquisition problems, which has led to a delay of railroad construction for more than a year, and will most likely miss its 2019 deadline.
> 
> Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi held a meeting with Vice President Jusuf Kalla on Wednesday (07/09) to discuss the problem, where both parties agreed that clearing land for new tracks was a lost cause.
> 
> "It was the vice president's directive to use existing lines," Budi Karya told reporters.
> 
> "Using the existing line will be a much faster way to construct the fast train. We do not need to build new stations and the remaining job is to upgrade between 500-800 rail crossings [with elevated tracks]," he added.
> 
> In addition, the new plan would cut the cost of building the railway to Rp 50 trillion ($3.75 billion) from Rp 80 trillion, Budi Karya said.
> 
> _http://jakartaglobe.id/business/jak...xisting-tracks-land-acquisition-deals-falter/_



Fix the tittle, its JAKARTA-SURABAYA, Not Jakarta-Bandung. oh my gosh, you just make me Keringat dingin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bungaterakhir said:


> Fix the tittle, its JAKARTA-SURABAYA, Not Jakarta-Bandung. oh my gosh, you just make me Keringat dingin.



Wooot, they changed the title? (even the old link still stated bandung), hmm... I genuinely thought they were trying to move away from the bullet train project.

Edit: Not only they changed the title, they also remove and redirect the old article.. damn...
i'll leave the old article intact, just for the record.


Indonesia`s foreign exchange reserves increase to US$128.8 billion in August

Indonesias foreign exchange reserves were recorded at US$128.8 billion in August, higher than $127.8 billion in July.

"The rise was especially caused by the foreign exchange income from taxes, the governments part of oil and gas exports, and results of the auction of Bank Indonesia securities in foreign denominations," Agusman, the executive director of Bank Indonesias Communications Department, noted in an official statement received by ANTARA here on Friday.

The foreign exchange income surpassed needs, especially for paying the governments foreign debts and maturity of BI securities in foreign currencies.

Foreign exchange reserves recorded at the end of August were sufficient for paying 8.9 months of imports or 8.6 months of imports and the governments foreign debt payment and was also above the international standard of adequacy, which is at some three months of imports.

Bank Indonesia viewed that the reserves could support the resilience of the external sector and help maintain sustainability of Indonesias future economic growth.

In July, the countrys foreign exchange reserves were also higher than $123.08 billion recorded in the previous month.

The hike recorded in the month was due to foreign exchange income from the issuance of government global bonds, taxes, and the governments part of oil and gas exports, as well as the results of the auction of foreign-denominated Bank Indonesia securities, among others.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...reserves-increase-to-us1288-billion-in-august_


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## striver44

Jakarta from air

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to follow up on Senegal's plan to procure trains*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda

Antara




Train manufactured by PT. Inka.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, LONDON -- The Indonesian government will follow up on Senegal's proposal to procure trains from PT. Inka that was discussed during a meeting between Indonesia's deputy foreign affairs minister and the Senegalese railway minister in July 2017.

"Indonesia needs to follow up on this proposal before it is grabbed by other countries, such as China, France, and Turkey, which have built express trains," Indonesian Ambassador to Senegal Mansyur Pangeran noted in a statement received by _Antara_ here on Friday.

Ambassador Pangeran expressed hope that the Senegalese government would immediately purchase trains manufactured by PT. Inka.

"The embassy is ready to help communicate further with relevant agencies to speed up the purchase process," he remarked.

Ambassador Pangeran also invited the management of PT. Inka to Dakar to evaluate the potential of railways in Senegal and the surrounding countries.

President Director of PT. Inka Agus Purnomo responded positively to Senegal's interest in procuring trains, and the company is currently reviewing the purchase mechanism.

Purnomo said Asia and Africa are the main target markets of PT. Inka. The company offers competitive prices as compared to those from other developed countries.

Senegal is keen to procure trains in a bid to support its grand design to build a 750-kilometer-long rail network that will connect the three provinces of Dakar, St. Louis, and Tambacounda.

Sumber : Antara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Deal inked with Indonesia for modernisation of train service

_Bangladesh Railway today signed a deal with an Indonesian company to procure 200 meter gauge passenger coaches involving Tk 579.38 crore to provide modern, safe and comfortable passenger service._






Md Shamsuzzaman, additional director general of (rolling stock) of Bangladesh Railway and R Agus H Purnomo, president director of PT Industri Kereta Api (Persero), Indonesia, signed the agreement on their organisations’ behalf at Railway Bhaban in the capital.

_Delivery of the carriages will be started in 20 months from the effective date of contract and to be completed in 33 months, according to the contract._

Funded by Asian Development Bank and Bangladesh government, procurement of 200 meter gauge passenger carriages -- with stainless steel body, high speed bogie, roof mounted air conditioning system and automatic air brake system -- will create positive impact on mass transport, Bangladesh Railway officials said.

A huge number of passengers will get the opportunity of safe, speedy and comfortable train journey resulting in enhancement of commercial and economical activities, they said.

At present, the railway has 1,193 meter gauge passenger carriages, out of which 567 carriages are overaged and crossed economic life (35 years) and 166 carriages are of around 31 to 35 years old.

Moreover, passengers’ demand is increasing significantly for which additional carriages are required to add to the existing fleet of passenger carriages.

“Newly procured meter gauge carriages will be used to replace the overaged carriages of existing intercity trains to fulfil the demand of the passengers with additional safety and modern amenities as well as to introduce new trains.”

Railway Minister Mazibul Hoque, Indonesian Ambassador to Bangladesh Rina P Soemarno, Kamal Krishna Bhattacharyya, addition secretary (planning and development) of the ministry, and Amzad Hossain, director general of the BR, spoke at the programme.

_http://www.thedailystar.net/country/deal-inked-indonesia-modernisation-train-service-1462159_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Magelang, City of the Ancient Temples (Candi)
Budhist Ancient Temple of Borobuddur and Mendut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Last Legacy of Hinduism in Java

Ancient Prambanan Temple, Plaosan and Ratu Boko Royal Court

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

*World's Tallest Library Inaugurated
*
* Stands at 126.3 meters with 27 floors. Second tallest is Shanghai Library in China at 106 meters and 24 floors.
* Green building concept with Energy Consumption Index of 150 kwh/mm2 per annum.
* Fascilities include: 
-CAT-7 cable network with 100 Gbps data transfer 
-children's library,
-nursing rooms, 
-senior citizens service, 
-services for the disabled including special room for the visually impeared, 
-tier-3 data center with telelift, 
-exhibition room, 
-1000 - seat assembly room, 
-theatre, 
-teleconference room and discussion rooms.













*Melihat dari Dekat Perpustakaan Indonesia Tertinggi di Dunia*

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Perpustakaan Nasional RI telah memperbarui gedung fasilitas layanannya. Gedung yang baru diresmikan oleh Presiden Joko Widodo, Kamis (14/9), ini terbilang sebagai perpustakaan tertinggi di dunia.

Fasilitas layanan perpustakaan merupakan perpaduan layanan inklusif, diversifikasi layanan, berbasis komunitas yang berbasis teknologi informasi dan komunikasi (TIK).

Bangunan tersebut berdiri di atas lahan seluas 11.975 meter persegi dengan luas bangunan 50.917 meter persegi dan tinggi 126,3 meter, memiliki 24 lantai dan tiga basement, yang diklaim sebagai gedung perpustakaan tertinggi di dunia.

Fasilitas layanan dirancang dengan konsep ramah lingkungan dengan indeks konsumsi energi (IKE) 150 kwh/mm2 per tahun yang hampir sama dengan gedung-gedung di Singapura dan Malaysia.

Gedung dibangun dengan menggunakan anggaran _multi years_ (2013-2016) yang menelan biaya Rp465.207.300.000 dilengkapi dengan teknologi kabel jaringan data kategori 7 (CAT-7) dan perangkat jaringan aktif yang mampu mentransfer data sampai dengan 100 Gbps.

Bangunan perpustakaan yang tinggi berbentuk persegi seperti jendela mengartikan perpustakaan adalah jendela dunia (_the window of the world_), menjadi sumber pengetahuan bagi masyarakat Indonesia dan dunia serta menjadi sentra aktivitas edukatif, rekreatif, dan kultural.

Bangunan tersebut dilengkapi dengan layanan inklusif yang didesain untuk melayani penyandang disabilitas dari segi sarana prasarana, koleksi, maupun ruangan khusus bagi disabilitas tuna netra.

Area membaca anak-anak juga didesain secara apik, menarik dan penuh warna, juga tersedia ruang khusus laktasi (menyusui) sehingga para ibu tidak perlu khawatir saat mendampingi buah hatinya bermain, membaca, bereksplorasi maupun berkreasi.

Sedangkan, bagi para pengunjung lansia diberikan pelayanan khusus, termasuk koleksi maupun petugas yang mendampinginya.

Fasilitas layanan Perpusnas dilengkapi pusat data koleksi dengan teknologi Tier3 dan _telelift_ (sistem transportasi buku secara otomatis), ruang pameran, teater, aula berkapasitas 1.000 kursi, ruang telekonferensi, dan ruang-ruang diskusi yang dapat digunakan oleh para komunitas literasi.

Kartu anggota perpustakaan dikembangkan secara mutakhir berbasis _radio frequency identification_ (RFID) sebagai sarana pengamanan dan inventori koleksi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ambalat

Pasar Raya Indonesia di Rijswijk, Belanda.


----------



## Star Bugs

- National shipbuilder PT. PAL received order from Turkish energy company Karadeniz Holdings Ltd.
- Order worth US$ 320 million to build four powerships with output of 36 MW - 80 MW.






*PT PAL dapatkan order kapal dari Turki*
*KONTAN.CO.ID - * PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) mendapatkan pesanan produksi kapal senilai US$ 320 juta dari perusahaan energi asal Turki, yakni Karadeniz Holdings Limited. Pesanan Karadeniz ini berupa empat buah _floating power plant powership_ atau kapal pembangkit listrik dengan total daya 36 megawatt (MW) sampai 80 MW.

Menurut Direktur Rekumhar PAL Sutrisno, saat ini progres pesanan masih dalam tahap basic desain yang dibuat sendiri oleh Karadeniz. "Setelah itu baru mereka memberikan desainnya pada kami. Butuh 4 bulan kami melakukan pendetailan desain, yang dilanjut dengan proses pengadaan dan konstruksi," ujarnya kepada Kontan, Sabtu (16/9).

Ia mengatakan belum bisa menyampaikan kapan proses kontruksi akan dimulai. Karena, kembali pada sistem penganggaran dana dari negara pemesan.

"Sama saja dengan di Indonesia. Mereka harus menunggu anggaran dari kemhan dan pemerintahan di sana," ungkapnya.

Saat ini, potensi kapal di pasar internasional semakin tinggi. Beberapa negara asing berminat memesan kapal dari Indonesia. Sebelumnya, Senegal telah menyatakan keinginannya untuk membeli enam kapal perang dan empat kapal komersial dari PT PAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Kertajati Airport update, West Java

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

It's from PNG but related.

..

*North Fly plans to partner with Indonesia*
_BY: Freddy Mou - 13:01, September 17, 2017_

North Fly MP, James Donald is planning to establish a partnership with Indonesia to create market access for his people.

He is planning to engage contractors from Indonesia to work on major roads and other infrastructure projects in the District.

Donald said this is one of his priorities under his first 100-Days Plan in Office.

He said, it is cheaper to bring in materials across the border from Indonesia than shipping them from Port Moresby to Kiunga or Tabubil in Western Province.

Donald said his decision to look further West is in line with the current economic situation the country is facing and the need to cut cost and work within the means of his district’s budget.

He added that the Government’s decision to cut costs in some of its expenditure items means remote districts like his, which is quite expensive to deliver services, given the high cost of freight involving logistics, out of Port Moresby, must come up with best available alternatives, which is to look no further than Indonesia which is just next door to North Fly District and Western Province as a whole.

The first term North Fly MP said arrangements are underway to engage formal meeting with the Indonesian Embassy in Port Moresby to advance discussions on the need for creation of free trade centre along the border between North Fly and Indonesian Province of West Papua.

*He added that partnering with Indonesian Government will enable better and quality infrastructure built along the border that will not only encourage economic development and trade between communities from both sides of the PNG-Indonesia Border but also benefit PNG Defence Force soldiers operating out of Forward Operations Base in Kiunga, who do routine patrols along the border in Western Province.*

Donald also believes that engaging contractors from Indonesia will see quality roads build in his district at a reasonable price compared to local PNG contractors who tend to charge exorbitant fees with little track record of completing project on time and on budget.

*He said major contracts such as road infrastructures in the district will be given to Indonesian contractors under his term in Office because he wants to see quality roads built under reasonable price and on budget.*

http://www.looppng.com/png-news/north-fly-plans-partner-indonesia-66653

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Soekarno Hatta Skytrain APMS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Soekarno hatta international airport - Skytrain 








*















*T-3 Ultimate Soekarno Hatta International Airport*





*T-1 Soekarno Hatta International Airport by Paul Andreu*
*




The ministry of transportation also plan to build skytrain in Ngurah rai international airport/Denpasar/Bali
https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...ain-juga-akan-terpasang-di-bandara-ngurah-rai










*





More companies than ever are using the profit motive to solve a multitude of societal problems.
These companies are World-Changer Companies 2017 (Fortune magazine).

Indonesia to Launch New Satellite on Elon Musk's SpaceX
source : https://seasia.co/2017/09/18/indonesia-to-launch-new-satellite-on-elon-musk-s-spacex






State-owned telecommunications company PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom Indonesia) plans to launch its Telkom 4 satellite in a year’s time to replace the Telkom 1 satellite.

“We have signed a contract to launch the Telkom 4 satellite. It will be launched from the United States in August 2018,” said PT Telkom president director Alex J. Sinaga during a press conference .

Telkom 4 is manufactured by Space Systems Loral (SSL) and will be launched by SpaceX.It will have transponders for the domestic market and some to be marketed in India.

Alex said the name of the satellite was still tentative, as his company was still considering possible names. The satellite, which will be placed in orbit slot 108 BT, the current location of Telkom 1, will have a 15-year lifespan, similar to Telkom 1.

“Telkom will closely monitor the progress on Telkom 4 to make sure that the satellite will be launched as scheduled,” Alex said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Mr. Jusuf Kalla, Vice-President of Republic Indonesia walking around in New York













https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-3649883/wapres-jk-jalan-kaki-ke-markas-pbb/4#share_top

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Govt to Trial Plastic Tar Roads in Medan, Surabaya*
source : https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/09/18/056910075/Govt-to-Trial-Plastic-Tar-Roads-in-Medan-Surabaya





TEMPO.CO, Bekasi - The Public Works and Public Housing Ministry will trial plastic-tar roads in Medan, Surabaya and Tangerang-Merak toll road, followed by other cities at later dates. The trials will be carried out gradually based on traffic condition.

The plastic-tar road technology was trialed at Bali’s Udayana University 700-meter long road on July 18-29. “We have trialed it on roads with low traffic. *The result is decent,”* Public Works Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said in a press statement received by Tempo yesterday.

The Public Works Ministry has also trialed plastic-tar roads in Bekasi in a 2.6-km long congested area.

The Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan has expressed his appreciation of the technology. *“If successful, Pak Basuki’s planned trial will continue and if all are successful, we will continue next year,” *he said after inspecting the trial of the laying of asphalt in Bekasi on Saturday. He is confident that the project will work since similar technology has already been implemented in 113,000-km roads in India.

Minister Basuki believes that the plastic-tar mixture is stronger. Other positive aspects include reduction of plastic waste in the ocean since the demand for plastic-tar is high.

Basuki explained that Indonesia has 46,000-km roads. The plastic-tar technology needs three tons of plastic for every kilometer of road with standard specification. It means that 138,000 tons of plastic will be needed for plastic-tar mixture.

The Public Works Ministry Road and Bridge R&D Center director Deded P. Syamsudin said that the plastic-tar mixture is stronger 40 percent compared to the regular one. The price, however, is 2 percent more expensive.

At present, he said, some 5.2 tons of plastic waste are available for use. A mixture of tar and 6 percent plastic would consume 1.5 million tons of plastic per year and 50 percent plastic-tar mixture would need 0.45 million tons of plastic waste per year.

The Public Works Ministry said that it has been conducting research on plastic-tar roads since 2008. Earlier this year, the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs encouraged the research to continue.

*Indonesian Startup Investments Grow 60 Times Larger*
source : https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...sian-Startup-Investments-Grow-60-Times-Larger





TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Based on research conducted by Google and AT Kearney, a number of investments towards startup companies have increased 68 folds in the past five years. This trend shows that investor confidence in the startup industry has improved significantly.

“The growth of Ventura Capital (VC) in Indonesia during the past five years has been explosive by improving 60 times larger,” said Mifza Muzayan, Google Sales Operations & Strategy Lead. He predicts a positive outlook for Indonesia in the next year or two.

In 2016, the total amount of investments in startup companies amounted to US$1,4 billion. That number has since risen to US$3,0 billion up to the eighth month of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Morowali polytechnic commences training of first batch*
source : http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...echnic-commences-training-of-first-batch.html




The Morowali Metal Engineering Polytechnic has commenced training its first batch of students in a bid to improve the skills of locals living in Sulawesi where a nickel and stainless steel industrial park, the Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park (IMIP), is located.

PT IMIP, a Chinese and locally owned firm that operates the polytechnic, offers scholarships to 96 youth in Sulawesi to learn skills such as machinery maintenance, electrical engineering and installation and mineral chemicals -- in exchange for work contracts after graduation.

The students were selected from 679 Sulawesi teenagers who took part in an enrollment test in Morowali, Palu, Central Sulawesi, Kendari, Southeast Sulawesi and Makassar, South Sulawesi.

“We opened this polytechnic because we still depend on Chinese employees for some technical work. We can’t depend on them continuously. We need skilled locals to work with us,” said IMIP CEO Alexander Barus on the sidelines of the commencement ceremony on Monday.

The polytechnic has six classrooms, five laboratories, two workshops and one innovation center.

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto attended the event and emphasized the importance of more businesses contributing to improving the skills of locals by establishing polytechnics or helping local vocational schools or polytechnics upgrade their equipment. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

INDONSIA NEXT ICON ON PROGRESS
the largest statue on asean!

Vishnu riding the Garuda
#gwk









        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*"Wonderful Indonesia" promoted in different countries*
Selasa, 12 September 2017 21:54 WIB - 2.804 Views

Reporter: Otniel Tamindael





Taxis in London, England, read "Wonderful Indonesia" promotion. (ANTARA/Zeynita Gibbons)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - When it comes to attracting as many foreign tourists as possible, Indonesia certainly does not stay relaxed while waiting for it to happen out of the blue.

Instead, the country has been aggressively promoting its tourism brand of "Wonderful Indonesia" in different parts of the world, such as in Asia, Australia, and Europe. 

In Asia, Wonderful Indonesia was promoted in Chinas three main cities of Hefei, Wuxi, and Hangzhou from Aug 29 to Sept 1, 2017, in an effort to boost the visit by foreign tourists from the "Country of Bamboo Curtain" to Indonesia.

Vinsensius Jemadu, the Ministry of Tourism Deputy Assistant for Tourism Market Development in Asia Pacific, remarked in a written statement recently that he had also extended the reach of tourism promotion and marketing to other cities in mainland China such as Shanghai, Guangzhou, Beijing, and Shenzhen.

According to him, China is a major tourist market because of the country's significance among other markets in terms of quantity and growth.

"The number of Chinese tourist visiting Indonesia until June was almost 1 million people, or the largest among any market, and its year-on-year growth rate in the Jan-June 2017 period was almost 50 percent," Jemadu explained.

Moreover, a number of Indonesian airlines have also opened flights to major cities in China, making the promotion of Indonesian tourism in the country a necessity.

In the meantime, Wonderful Indonesia will also be promoted during the Pacific Asia Travel Association (PATA) Travel Mart, which will be held from Sept 13 to 15, 2017.

Hosted by Macao Government Tourism Office, PATA Travel Mart is Asia Pacifics premier travel trade show, attracting tourism officials and professionals from tourist destinations in the Asia Pacific region and beyond to Macao.

Jemadu noted that Indonesias participation in the PATA Travel Mart in Macau aims to promote its attractive tourists destinations among Chinese tourists.

"PATA Travel Mart 2017 in Macau is the right event to promote Wonderful Indonesia to tourism businesses in the Asia Pacific region as one of the focus areas of our tourism market," he noted.

Jemadu added that Indonesia has rented a land area of 108 square meters that will be designed with the nuance of Wonderful Indonesia and the Indonesian pavilion that characterizes the diversity of Indonesian culture with a modern touch.

He invited 12 domestic industry players, including Garuda Indonesia, to participate in the PATA Travel Mart to market the tour packages to Indonesia.

PATA Travel Mart is one event that has a strong credibility and is recognized by the worlds tourism industry, Jemadu explained.

Besides Asia, tourist attractions in Indonesia will also be promoted by numerous tourist buses in Paris, France, for a month, starting from Sept 12 to Oct 9, 2017.

Chief of Visit Indonesia Tourism Office (VITO) in France, Eka Moncarre, remarked on Tuesday that September will be full of Visit Indonesia activities.

Hence, he remarked that September would be the right month for tourist buses in Paris to promote Wonderful Indonesia to local communities and tourists visiting the city.

In addition, he noted that Wonderful Indonesia will also adorn every street in Paris and every corner of the city during the Visit Indonesia activities.

Moncarre added that the promotion of Wonderful Indonesia in Paris aims to attract as many European tourists as possible to visit Indonesia.

Two years after the opening of VITO Frances office to the public, the marketing of Wonderful Indonesia in the country has been more and more intense in order to capture French tourists to Indonesia.

Some 16 Open Tours Buses in Paris are being decorated with beautiful scenery in Indonesia such as Borobudur Temple, beautiful Balinese dancers, Komodo dragon, Lake Toba, and beautiful Raja Ampat.

Promotion of Wonderful Indonesia in Paris aims to be an invitation to explore Indonesia, in addition to explaining about the natural beauty of Indonesia and its culturally friendly people. 

In the meantime, Indonesian-Australian Students Association in Western Australia (PPIA-WA) has promoted Wonderful Indonesia in Perth.

Tourism Ministrys Deputy for Tourism Development and Marketing Abroad I Gde Pitana remarked in a written statement to Antara on Sunday that the promotion of Wonderful Indonesia on Sept 9, 2017, was supported enthusiastically by both Indonesian and Australian communities in Western Australia.

Pitana revealed that he also supported the promotion of Wonderful Indonesia in Western Australia, as one of the focus of Indonesian tourism market.

"The event is a golden opportunity for the Indonesian students in Western Australia to showcase the beauty of their countrys tourism, culture, arts, music, and culinary delicacy," Pitana explained.

According to him, the event that took place at the Rocks 26 Cecil Avenue Cannington 6107 in Perth was attended by more than 1 thousand people from Western Australian students and communities.

Themed "Modern Retro," Wonderful Indonesia was enlivened by the performance of Malang Carnival, the performance of vocalist Kunto Aji from Yogyakarta, comic Fikri from Bogor, and Ran Band.

Even in Jakarta, My Trip My Adventure (MTMA) Community has also participated in promoting Wonderful Indonesia by involving young children interested in adventure tourism.

Tourism Ministrys Deputy for Tourism Marketing Development Esthy Reko Astuti remarked recently in a written statement that she positively welcomed the MTMA Community that took part in promoting Wonderful Indonesia.

"This community-based generation holds regular activities for promoting Indonesias charm. They use blogs and other social media (platforms) to promote Indonesian tourism to a wider community," Astuti noted.

According to Astuti, most members of the MTMA Community belong to the millennial generation that is familiar with gadgets and is in tune with the digital world to promote Indonesias tourism.

"Every episode has always been explored with new tourist sites that are rarely visited and showcased. With around 2 thousand members in 80 regions all over Indonesia, the MTMA Community is part of the Tourism Ministry to promote tourist destinations in the country," she concluded.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/112641/wonderful-indonesia-promoted-in-different-countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

This is not Myanmar. This is not Thailand. This is Lumbini Natural Park in North Sumatra Province. The park hosts the largest pagoda in Indonesia, covered in gold with the statues of Buddha made of green jade from Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President optimistic toll road target of 1,800 km achieved*
9 hours ago | 602 Views

Salatiga (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said he was optimistic the target to build 1,800 kilometers of toll road until 2019 would be achieved.

Jokowi said he was convinced by Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimulyono that the target could be reached.

Three years earlier, Indonesia had only 780 kilometers of toll road, far lagging behind neighboring countries, he said. 

In 2019 we will have an addition of 1,800 kilometers, the president said after commissioning a new 17 kilometer toll road between Bawen and Salatiga on Monday. 

"In more than 10 year we have only 780 kilometers of toll road. China builds up 4,000 to 5,000 kilometers a year," he said .

In 1977 when first the country had its first 77 kilometer Jagorawi toll road, many other countries wanted to study the management and construction of the toll road, he said.

"But soon they already had thousands of kilometers, leaving us lagging behind with only 780 kilometers three year ago," he said. 

Jokowi said the main drag in the development of toll roads in the country is land clearing as the land owners raised the price of their land when they know the government wanted the land.

"Now we see the key . We already found the key. We are not inferior in construction if the land has been cleared," he added. 

The president said the toll roads are expected to significantly cut the logistic cost.

He said the transport cost for goods is more than two times higher in Indonesia than in Singapore and Malaysia.

The president, therefore, hopes that construction of Trans Java toll road could be completed in 2018 after years in the process of construction. (*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Climbs Up Global Competitiveness Ladder: WEF Report

_Indonesia's competitiveness has improved over the past year, on the back of the country's large market, robust macroeconomic environment and notable efforts to improve business sophistication, according to a report by the World Economic Forum, published on Wednesday (27/09)._






_The Global Competitiveness Report 2017-2018 rates Indonesia as the world's 36th most competitive economy among 137 nations, with the country having improved five places from a year earlier._ Indonesia took the place of Poland, which slipped to 39th spot on this year's list.

"Indonesia is inching its way up the competitiveness ladder [...] Indonesia improved its performance across all of its pillars," the report says.

The Global Competitiveness Index weighs each country's competitiveness based on 12 pillars, that include a country's institutions, policies and factors that determine the level of productivity. The latter also determines a country's prosperity potential.

_Indonesia maintains its record as one of the top performers in terms of market size, macroeconomic stability, innovation and financial market development._

The country is considered one of the top innovators among emerging economies. However, it is also worth mentioning that the country is "lagging quite far behind" in terms of technological readiness and labor market efficiency due to overlapping costs, limited wage flexibility and low participation by women in the labor force.

The latest edition of the Global Competitiveness Report also features businesses' opinions on the most problematic factors for doing business in the country. According to the survey, corruption, inefficient government bureaucracy, limited access to financing, inadequate infrastructure and policy instability are the most concerning aspects.

This year's result is slightly different from last year's, when inflation was among the five most problematic factors.

The 2017 edition of the executive opinion survey is based on the views of 14,375 business executives in 148 economies and it was undertaken between February and June this year. Only 12,775 responses from people in 133 economies have been retained. This year's survey includes the views of 94 respondents from Indonesia, compared with 86 last year.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-climbs-up-global-competitiveness-ladder-wef-report/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Mastan: kualitas penelitian manufaktur logam masih tertinggal*
Kamis, 28 September 2017 20:30 WIB - 655 Views





Arsip: Pekerja menggarap pembuatan tatakan kompor di Sentra Industri Kecil dan Menengah (IKM) logam Ngingas, Waru, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Senin (27/2/2017). (ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Ketua Masyarakat Standardisasi Indonesia (Mastan) Supandi mengatakan kualitas penelitian manufaktur logam di Indonesia masih tertingal dibandingkan negara lain.

"Kualitas kelembagaan penelitian, kerja sama penelitian antara perguruan tinggi dan industri, serta ketersediaan ilmuwan dan ahli teknologi Indonesia masih tertinggal dibanding negara lain," ujar Supandi dalam seminar "Menumbuhkembangkan Daya Saing Industri Manufaktur Logam dan Mesin melalui Inovasi dan Standardisasi" di Jakarta, Kamis.

Penganggaran dana untuk penelitian di Indonesia masih rendah dan belum menjadi prioritas. Begitu pula dengan jumlah pelaku riset. 

"Persoalan lain di antaranya masih rendahnya jumlah Standar Nasional Indonesia (SNI) wajib termasuk lingkup atau jenis atau macam barang yang sudah ber-SNI untuk produk industri logam dan mesin," jelas Supandi.

Supandi menilai melemahnya produktivitas industri mesin perkakas di Tanah Air diakibatkan oleh beberapa hal, di antaranya impor material dasar dari negara "nonfree trade agreement" dikenakan bea masuk tinggi. Sementara impor produk jadi dari negara yang menjalin perjanjian dagang tidak dikenakan.

Kemudian, struktur ongkos produksi pada industri perkakas sekitar 40 persen hingga 60 persen hanya untuk bahan baku. Sedangkan tarif bea masuk baja MFN sesuai PMK No. 97/2015 tentang Penetapan Sistem Klasifikasi Barang Dan Pembebanan Tarif Bea Masuk Atas Barang Impor paling rendah 10 persen dan paling tinggi 20 persen.

"Disharmoni tarif ini menyebabkan harga produk dengan nilai tingkat kandungan dalam negeri (TKDN) tertentu mendapatkan preferensi harga lebih tinggi 10 persen, tetapi tetap tidak mampu bersaing dengan produk mesin perkakas impor," kata dia.

Seminar yang diselenggarakan oleh Badan Standardisasi Nasional (BSN) berkerja sama dengan Mastan itu diharapkan mampu mengindentifikasi masalah dan menemukan solusi untuk memicu inovasi dan standardisasi barang hasil produksi di sektor logam dan permesinan.

Selain itu, hasil seminar juga diharapkan akan menghasilkan usulan kebijakan baru, menyempurnakan atau sinergi kebijakan fiskal yang ada, agar insentif pajak yang diberikan pemerintah lebih menarik. 

(T.I025/S024)
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_COLLECTIE TROPENMUSEUM Hotel des Indes in Batavia TMnr 60009042 - Tourism in Indonesia._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*South Korea eyeing railway project in South Sulawesi*
Rabu, 27 September 2017 19:16 WIB - 1.895 Views

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - The government of South Korea has expressed interest in building railway transport in South Sulawesi, Transport Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said. 

South Korea expressed interest in at least four projects including the railway projects in South Sulawesi, the Kualanamu airport expansion project in North Sumatra, and the Kuala Tanjung and Kijing port projects , Budi said after a meeting withy the Korean delegation in the Asia-Europe Meeting of Transport Ministers here on Wednesday. 

"We give an opportunity for Korea to invest mainly in the railway project in South Sulawesi," he said. 

Budi said South Korea has the competence in railway project development with details and competitive price offer. 

He said a memorandum of understanding has been signed with South Korea on development of transport infrastructure to be confirmed in two or three months to come with a ministerial level. 

Budi said the cost of the project to be built by South Korea is around Rp20 trillion.

Meanwhile, Indonesia and Japan have agreed to carry out three projects as scheduled. The three projects are Jakartas Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), the port of Patimban and Jakarta-Surabaya High Speed Train (HST).

Deputy chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry Carmelita Hartoto said she supports foreign investments to speed up development of connectivity.

"We support the involvement of the private sector that all projects would be carried out immediately and to create healthy competitiveness in the business sector," she said.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Nike

*Bangun 2 Pabrik di Gresik, Perusahaan Karbit Ini Bakal Serap 300 Karyawan*
*Danang Sugianto* - detikFinance




Foto: Danang Sugianto-detikFinance
*Jakarta *- PT Emdeki Utama Tbk (MDKI) menjadi emiten anyar ke-22 tahun ini. Perusahaan produsen kalsium karbida itu pun akan membangun 2 pabrik baru dari dana hasil IPO.

Direktur Utama Emdeki Utama Hiskak Secakusuma mengatakan, pihaknya akan membangun pabrik high-grade silica alloy dan pabrik carbide desulphuriser. Dua pabrik tersebut merupakan langkah diversifikasi produk yang dilakukan, di mana saat ini perseroan hanya memproduksi kalsium karbida.

"Jadi kami tidak melakukan ekspansi, tapi diversifikasi produk baru. Kapasitas pabrik produk pertama tetep berjalan, rata-rata volume produksi sekitar 20-25 ribu metrik ton," tuturnya di Gedung BEI, Jakarta, Senin (25/9/2017).






Hiskak menjelaskan, high-grade silica aloy (ferrosilicon/FeSi 75%) merupakan bahan yang dibutuhkan dalam industri baja. Hingga saat ini belum ada perusahaan yang mampu memproduksi bahan tersebut, sehingga seluruh pelaku industri baja melakukan impor.

Sedangkan untuk produk carbide desulphuriser merupakan produk sama namun dengan kualitas yang lebih tinggi. Produk tersebut juga belum ada di Indonesia.

Kedua pabrik tersebut akan dibangun di atas lahan milik perseroan yang ada saat ini di Gresik, Jawa Timur. Untuk pabrik high-grade silica aloy akan memiliki kapasitas 6.000 metrik ton per tahun, sementara untuk carbide desulphuriser sebanyak 6.500 metrik ton dan akan selesai dalam 2 tahun mendatang.

Masing-masing dari pabrik tersebut akan menyerap sekitar 150 karyawan baru, sehingga perseroan akan membutuhkan karyawan baru sekitar 300 orang. Adapun jumlah karyawan perseroan saat ini sebanayka 350 orang.

Untuk membangun kedua pabrik tersebut perseroan akan menggunakan dana hasil IPO sebesar Rp 184 miliar. Sekitar 73,91% atau Rp 134 miliar akan digunakan perseroan untuk belanja modal. Dari jumlah tersebut sebesar 48,96% akan digunakan untuk pembangunan pabrik high-grade silica aloy dan 24,95% untuk bangun pabrik carbide desulphuriser.

Sementara sekitar 13,41% dana hasil IPO akan digunakan untuk modal kerja kedua pabrik tersebut, sementara sisanya 12,68% akan digunakan sebagai modak kerja produksi kalsium karbida.

Sementara untuk tahun ini perseroan menargetkan pendapatan tumbuh 32% dari tahun lalu menjadi Rp 451 miliar. Sementara untuk laba bersih ditargetkan tumbuh 8% menjadi Rp 93 miliar.

Perseroan yakin akan target tersebut, sebab mereka telah mengantongi penjualan untuk ekspor kalsium karbida ke India selama periode Juni 2017 sampai Juli 2018. Ekspor tersebut diperkirakan akan menyumbang penjualan sekitar 20% dari target yang telah ditetapkan.

Ini merupakan langkah ekspor pertama perseroan setelah sudah cukup lama Emdeki Utama tidak melakukan ekspor. "Kita pernah ekspor ke Jepang, Amerika Serikat, Malaysia, tapi terhenti lantaran persaingan dengan produk dari China. Cost untuk ekspor juga cukup besar, makanya kami fokus di domestik," tambah Hiskak.

Untuk 2016 kemarin perseroan telah memproduksi sebanyak 21.185 metrik ton derngan volume penjualan sebesar 21.169 metrik ton. Seluruh penjualan terserap oleh pasar domestik.

Ada pun panga pasar kalium karbida di Indonesia sekitar 60% ritel yang biasanya para pelaku usaha las baja dan sekitar 40% untuk industri. Untuk pasar ritel Emdeki Utama mengusai pangsa pasar sekitar 99%, sementara untuk industri 50%. Dengan portofolio seperti itu, tentu sulit bagi perseroan untuk meningkatkan kinerja penjualan.

"Maka dari itu kami melakukan diversifikasi produk. Selain itu kita buka pintu ekspor. Karena pasar domestik tentu sudah sulit tumbuh," tandasnya. *(dna/dna)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New regulation forces Indonesians to sell their foreign shell companies

On the back of the Indonesian government's issuance of its new controlled foreign company (CFC) regulation on July 26, many Indonesians are likely to sell their foreign shell companies because of the enforcement of double tax payments.






_The CFC regulation authorizes the government to charge a dividend tax on foreign companies that are controlled by Indonesians even though the companies are formed in tax heaven countries._

Consultancy firm Deloitte's Indonesia tax partner Dionisius Damijanto said on Monday if an Indonesian investor indirectly owned an Indonesian company through a foreign company, the government would charge taxes on each dividend payment.

_"The government will charge tax on dividend payments from the Indonesian company to the foreign shell company and impose another tax on dividend payments from the foreign shell company to the investor,"_ he said during a Deloitte-Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) joint event in Jakarta on Monday.

As an example, he said if an Indonesian company gave a Rp 100 million (US$7,374) dividend to the foreign shell company, the government would impose a 30 percent international withholding tax.

"If the investor owns the Indonesian company directly, the government will only charge a 10 percent dividend tax or Rp 10 million," Dionisius said. (bbn)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ns-to-sell-their-foreign-shell-companies.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia fights negative campaign against palm oil at WTO*
Selasa, 3 Oktober 2017 17:53 WIB - 464 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is fighting a negative campaign against the palm oil industry through the World Trade Organization (WTO) forum, noted a press statement from the permanent representative of Indonesia in Geneva, received here, Tuesday.

To counter the negative campaign against palm oil at international trade forums, the Government of Indonesia has initiated the implementation of the "Workshop on Sustainability and Non-Tariff Barriers to Trade: The Case Study of Palm Oil" held at the end of September 2017 at the WTO Public Forum in Geneva, Switzerland.

The workshop is an initiative by Indonesia supported by several other palm oil producing countries, such as Malaysia, Thailand, Guatemala, and Colombia.

Based on records in several export destination countries, particularly Europe, palm oil products have been subjected to discriminatory treatment in relation to issues of forest destruction, climate change, and violations of indigenous rights.

Such negative campaigns have led to enormous state losses. As a result, it will have a negative impact on the national economy.

At the opening ceremony, Ambassador Hasan Kleib, the permanent representative of Indonesia in Geneva, said that various facts indicate the existence of various pressures on palm products in Europe. The pressure comes from various developed countries and the tariff and non-tariff rules set by the governments of palm oil consumers.

Several speakers, especially those from developing countries, revealed that the development of the palm oil industry had improved the economic conditions in their nations.

"The poverty alleviation program, reduction in inequality, and increase in income have been widely supported by the palm oil industry, and in its development, the industry has involved small-scale players," Ambassador Kleib noted.

Margot Logman of the European Palm Oil Alliance (EPOA) also offered balanced information from the sustainable palm oil perspective in the European region, particularly from the consumer side, to address challenges in the form of environmental and social issues related to deforestation and forest degradation.

"Developed countries should help producer nations to make sustainable palm oil," he emphasized.

The EPOA recognizes the fact that palm oil production plays a key role in the economic activities of producer countries and has contributed directly or indirectly to help communities in these countries emerge from poverty. 

Furthermore, palm oil producing countries will continue to work with several stakeholders in Geneva, Switzerland, and in Brussels, Belgium, to ensure that any applicable legislation will be fair and in accordance with the provisions of the multilateral fora.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's First Billion-Dollar Startup Looks to Expand Abroad*
By _Yoolim Lee - October 1, 2017, 5:00 PM EDT_

Go-Jek, Indonesia’s first billion-dollar startup, is looking to expand its ride-hailing services to three to four countries in Southeast Asia, escalating its rivalry with Grab and Uber Technologies Inc.

Co-founder and Chief Executive Officer Nadiem Makarim didn’t specify the countries or services that Go-Jek will target, but said in an interview they will be places with a large population and where cash rules, hinting that Go-Jek’s digital payment service will be a key part of its push into new markets.

Singapore-based Grab, aided by massive funding from SoftBank Group Corp. and China’s Didi Chuxing, has pushed aggressively onto Go-Jek’s home turf. Grab, Southeast Asia’s largest on-demand transport company with operations in seven countries, is run by Anthony Tan, Makarim’s former classmate at Harvard Business School. For Go-Jek, this will be its first foray outside its home country.

“We’ve always been on the defensive,” Makarim said in Jakarta, without saying when Go-Jek would expand. “It’s time to bring competition to their doorsteps.”

After Indonesia, the Philippines, Vietnam and Thailand have the most number of people in the region, with a combined population of about 270 million. Go-Jek and Grab have rolled out mobile digital-payment services, seeing it as a way to scale their businesses and build a potentially lucrative business by offering financial services to a large number of people with little access to banking.

“I think we’ve cracked the model of a platform that works in an emerging economy where infrastructure isn’t so great,” Makarim said. “There is a high likelihood that we would leverage our full stack. If we come in, we come in with the whole sweep of weapons.”

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-beyond-indonesia-on-track-to-clash-with-grab
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-beyond-indonesia-on-track-to-clash-with-grab
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia unlikely to need imported LNG until 2020 as output to rise*
Wilda Asmarini, Bernadette Christina Munthe

FILE PHOTO: A liquid natural gas plant is seen at PT Donggi Senoro LNG in Banggai, Indonesia, Central Sulawesi province, October 22, 2016 in this picture taken by Antara Foto. Antara Foto/Puspa Perwitasari/via REUTERS
JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia is unlikely to need to import liquefied natural gas (LNG) until at least 2020 due to robust gas production at home, a senior government official said on Wednesday, even as the government has pushed increased domestic gas consumption.

“Our production has turned out to be better than predicted,” the country’s Director General of Oil and Gas, Wiratmaja Puja, told reporters on Wednesday. “So there’s a high possibility we won’t need to import in 2019.”

ADVERTISEMENT

Puja was referring to higher-than-expected output from the Jangkrik gas field operated by Eni. The field was designed to produce 450 million cubic feet per day of gas but output could be up to 600 million cubic feet per day, he said.

Currently the world’s fifth-biggest exporter of LNG, Indonesia has lost market share to new production from Australia and Qatar and as output is reserved for domestic needs. However, the domestic gas market has not developed as anticipated even after the government promoted the fuel to replace coal for power plants and as an industrial fuel.


Power plant developers in Indonesia are still relying on cheaper coal, however, which has curtailed the development of gas infrastructure. [reut.rs/2tM1Ade]

Puja also called into question imports after 2020 when he mentioned BP’s Tangguh Train 3 project will supply more gas to Indonesia from 2020 onwards.

“At the end of 2020 we won’t need to import,” he added.

The comments come even as Australia’s Woodside Petroleum inked a contract in April to supply Indonesia’s state-owned energy company Pertamina with LNG from 2019 to 2034. Pertamina also has a LNG import deal with U.S.-based Cheniere Energy Inc from 2018 and Exxon Mobil Corp from 2025.

Puja suggested those supplies could be redirected to other LNG buyers in Asia, particularly Bangladesh. “We are pushing Pertamina to go global,” he said.

When contacted by Reuters, Pertamina’s Vice President for LNG, Didik Sasongko, supported that idea.

“We can use it for trading or to optimise Pertamina’s LNG portfolio,” Sasongko said, referring to the Cheniere deal. “There’s flexibility on delivery,” he said when asked about the Woodside imports.

Meanwhile, Puja said that Indonesia is looking for buyers for 16 to 18 uncommitted LNG cargoes for this year.

He expects an average of 50 to 60 uncommitted cargoes per year until 2035.

Reporting by Wilda Asmarini and Bernadette Christina Munthe; Writing by Fransiska Nangoy and Fergus Jensen; Editing by Christian Schmollinger

Our Standards:The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia has opportunity to benefit from soft commodities: Jokowi*

*Stefani Ribka - The Jakarta Post*
_Jakarta | Wed, October 4, 2017 | 03:23 pm _

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has said that as a country that produces commodities such as coffee, chocolate, coconut and spices, Indonesia has the opportunity to benefit from the increasing demand of the soft commodities offered by lifestyle businesses.

The increasing demand occurred due to the emerging middle classes in China, India and African and Latin American countries, the President said.

"This is a big business [opportunity]. Don't let it slip away. We have micro, small and medium enterprises as well as big firms. Don't let other countries seize on it this first. We need to be agile," he said in his speech at the closing of the National Coordination Meeting of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) on Tuesday evening.

Jokowi said that the hundreds of millions -- if not billions -- of low-income people that jumped to middle-income status would demand higher quality products and lifestyle products.

Citing an example, Jokowi said that although the worldwide demand of coffee increased by 20 percent, Indonesia was slow to increase its coffee production and improve its coffee quality because of poor education standards.

"The growth of coffee shops in Indonesia is very fast but we're not fast enough in revitalizing coffee plantations, improving coffee quality and educating baristas," he said. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-to-benefit-from-soft-commodities-jokowi.html

+++

*Indonesia to construct 10 int’l yachts, cruise ship ports*

*Stefani Ribka - The Jakarta Post*
_Jakarta | Wed, October 4, 2017_

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said the government plans to build 10 international yachts and cruise ship ports within the next two years in a bid to bring in 20 million foreign tourists in 2019.

Today, Indonesia, the world’s biggest archipelago with more than 17,000 islands, is without a single port that specializes in accommodating international yachts or cruise ships.

“We agreed to construct the ports. We have 17,000 islands but no cruise or yacht ports at all. Where do we tell them to park then?” he said during the closing speech of the 2017 National Coordination Meeting of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) on Tuesday.

Earlier, Kadin chairman Roslan Roeslani noted of the importance for the government to provide such ports for wealthy tourists.

Indonesia is aiming to bring in 15 million tourists this year and 20 million tourists in 2019. It is trying to compete with its Southeast Asian neighbors in tourism. Thailand, for example, has seen more than 30 million foreign visitors in recent years.

Besides building the ports, Indonesia launched a free-visa policy for 174 countries two years ago.

The country has recorded 9.25 million foreign visitors in January to August this year, a 26.8 percent increase year-on-year (yoy). (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...nstruct-10-intl-yachts-cruise-ship-ports.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Why Major Brands See So Much Potential in Indonesia’s Project Pipeline*







Some of the largest and most glamorous hotel brands in the world are excited about Indonesia, and they have real cause to be because of the country's active hotel project pipeline.

In fact, InterContinental Hotel Group, one of the leading hotel companies in the world, recently signed a dual-brand management agreement with PT Graha Agung Indahsentosa, which will involve the anticipated debut of two hotels: Holiday Inn Resort Bintan Lagoi Beach and Hotel Indigo Bintan Lagoi Beach, both of which are in Lagoi Bay, one of the prime tourist destinations in Bintan, Indonesia. These new properties are set to make their scheduled debuts in 2019.

One look at Bintan (see my post of the beauty Bintan : here) is enough to see why such an important hospitality industry stakeholder would choose to make such an investment in the region. Bintan is known for its natural beauty, and it's located just off the coast of Singapore. It is connected to that city by ferry boats. In regards to the debut of these hotels and the dual-brand management agreement, Rajit Sukumaran, the chief development officer for IHG Asia, Middle East and Africa, has said, "Indonesia is a key market for IHG. It is a diverse market, has a strong leisure and business pull, and is well-placed for easy travel between Australia, Southeast Asia and Singapore."

And IHG isn't the only company executing a plan to expand into Indonesia. The Langham Hospitality Group, which has a history that extends back to the opening of The Langham, London in 1865, is also looking at Indonesia to foster future growth. The brand is planning to make its debut in Indonesia in 2018 with a new hotel in Bali. Also, The Langham, Jakarta is slated to open in 2019 with plans calling for Langham Palace, Pandava Beach, Bali to open in 2020, all of which makes Indonesia a key part of Langham's strategy in the increasingly important Asia Pacific global hospitality region.

According to information from the TOPHOTELPROJECTS database, Indonesia's current project pipeline is quite robust, with 118 projects slated to debut soon, creating a total of 22,958 new rooms for guests. Bali is the hub of the pipeline, with 29 projects slated for that city while Jakarta is expected to usher in 27 projects of its own. The expansion is center around this year and next, with 36 new projects slated for 2017 and 44 more projects set for 2018.






https://www.hospitalitynet.org/news/4084898.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President inaugurates mega projects worth US$5.87 billion in Banten*
Jumat, 6 Oktober 2017 00:23 WIB - 1.221 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo launched the groundbreaking for the construction of two thermal power plants and inaugurated the operation of one thermal power plant at a total cost of US$5.87 billion in Banten province on Thursday. 

During his visit to the province, the president also inspected the construction of a $145 million coal terminal, with a capacity of 20 million tons, the chief of the communication and information service bureau of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, Dadan Kusdiana, said in a press statement released on Thursday.

"In total, the construction of the four projects costs $6.015 billion," he stated.

The two thermal power plants are PLTU Jawa 7, with a capacity of 2x1,000 megawatts; and PLTU 9&10, with a capacity of 2x1,000 megawatts, while the other one is PLTU IPP Banten, with a capacity of 660 MW.

The three thermal power plants are part of the governments program to build power plants with a total capacity of 35,000 megawatts, he noted.

"The construction of the coal terminal, with a capacity of 20 million tons, will strengthen coal supplies to thermal power plants in western Java," he remarked.

He added that the construction of PLTU Jawa 7, which will cost $1.88 billion, comprises unit 1 with commercial on date (COD) scheduled for April 2020 and unit 2 with COD scheduled for October 2020.

The power plant will sell electrical power to state electricity company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) at $4.21 cent dollars/kWh.

The power plant, which is built under a build, own, operate and transfer (BOOT) scheme for 25 years, uses ultra supercritical boiler technology and coal, with a low calorie of 4 thousand to 4.6 thousand kcal/kg (ash received).

"The technology has proven to be more efficient and environmentally friendly," he revealed. 

He stated that PLTU Jawa 9&10 is built under an independent power producer (IPP) scheme next to PLTU Suralaya 1-8 in Banten, with a total investment of $3 billion.

The thermal power plant is built based on an assignment from PT PLN to its subsidiary, PT Indonesia Power, in accordance with Presidential Regulation No. 19 of 2017.

The project built under the BOOT scheme also uses ultra supercritical technology, he pointed out. 

"The COD of PLTU 9&10 is scheduled for 2022. It is built under a 25-year contract, with a production cost of 5.1 cent dollars/kWh," he added.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Automotive Industry: Kendal & Gresik New Manufacturing Hubs?*
_06 October 2017_

The Indonesian government is preparing two locations - Kendal (Central Java) and Gresik (East Java) - as alternatives for the automotive manufacturing industry in Indonesia. Currently, West Java (specifically Karawang) is the nation's car manufacturing hub where most carmakers establish their manufacturing facilities.

Imam Haryono, Director General for Industrial Region Development at Indonesia's Industry ‎Ministry, said both locations - Kendal and Gresik - already have good infrastructure development at their disposal, hence they can rely on relatively good connectivity (that keeps logistics costs low). Moreover, Kendal is already known as one of Indonesia's centers for automotive components.

Although Haryono immediately said Karawang will most likely remain the key center of Indonesia's automotive manufacturing industry, he does detect a big problem in this area, namely the high prices of industrial land and the higher minimum local wages. For the smaller players (for example Indonesia's car component makers) these matters make it basically impossible to establish their plants at Karawang. In Kendal and Gresik, on the other hand, land prices and minimum wages are still lower.

While there exists a thriving automotive manufacturing industry center in Karawang, the various automotive manufacturers that are active in Indonesia are spread across Sunter (North Jakarta), Cikarang, Bekasi, Purwakarta, and Bogor. Therefore, the government now intends to create special automotive manufacturing areas that are connected to big ports. In about five years time a new international deep seaport should be completed in Patimban (West Jakarta) that will have a focus on automotive exports. Meanwhile, carmakers in Kendal and Gresik can transport their output to the Tanjung Mas port in Semarang and Tanjung Perak port in Surabaya, respectively, for export purposes.

Yohannes Nangoi, Deputy Chairman of the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo), also stated that Karawang will remain the key center of Indonesia's automotive industry, particularly due to its proximity to Jakarta (where Indonesia's largest car market is located). However, the disadvantage is that industrial land has become very expensive in this area. Therefore, it is important that the government creates new growth centers for the automotive sector that contain good supportive infrastructure.

I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, Director General of Metal, Machinery, Transportation Equipment & Electronic Industries at the Indonesian Industry Ministry, says the government has to focus on the development of industrial zones that have a high degree of competitiveness in order to compete with industrial zones in other countries (for example Thailand). However, he adds that Indonesia needs to adapt its car industry to the latest global trends and technology, such as the manufacturing of low emission cars and electric cars.

Sanny Iskandar, Chairman of the Industrial Estate Association (HKI), said automotive companies will remain focused on the island of Java as, domestically, the biggest car market is found on Java, while, externally, the biggest international ports are located on this island. Therefore, Iskandar expects demand for industrial land (from automotive companies) on Java to continue growing. However, the growth pace may reach only one digit in 2017, which constitutes is moderate growth. The reason behind this is that many automotive companies - especially in Bekasi and Karawang - still have unused land at their disposal and therefore do not need to acquire more land to expand their business.

The automotive industry is actually very important for Indonesia's industrial land sector as this industry accounts for about 30 percent of total demand for industrial land in Indonesia. Sales of industrial land rose 33 percent year-on-year (y/y) to 120 hectares in the first half of 2017.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...kendal-gresik-new-manufacturing-hubs/item8257

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*AirAsia now connects Bali and Kolkata*

 
Pesona Indonesia

Jakarta | Sat, October 7, 2017 | 02:06 pm



AirAsia Indonesia inaugurated its new flight route from Bali to Kolkata in India on Oct. 4. (Shutterstock/DM studio)



AirAsia Indonesia inaugurated its new flight route from Bali to Kolkata in India on Oct. 4.

The service offers four flights a day departing from I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali and arrives at Kolkata's Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose.

Upon landing, the maiden flight, which used an Airbus A320-200 airplane, was greeted with a water canon at the airport in Bali.

According to AirAsia Group CEO for Indonesia Dendy Kurniawan, the ticket sales for this route was first made available on Aug. 17 in accordance to the 72nd anniversary celebration of Indonesia’s Independence Day.

“We want to emphasize that this expansion is only possible due to the hard work of the Transportation Ministry. We are currently in the first category of the FAA safety rank and we really appreciate it,” said Dendy.

Read also: Pangolin smuggling thwarted in Dumai

Following the launch of the new service, AirAsia now offers two routes to India as it previously launched Bali - Mumbai flight in May.

This also marks the fourth international route from AirAsia Indonesia after Bali – Narita, Bali - Mumbai and Jakarta – Macau.

The travel time between Bali from Kolkata is 7.5 hours including a short transit in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

India has the second highest growth percentage for the number of tourists to Indonesia with 27 percent per year, right behind China with 45 percent per year. (kes)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2017/10/07/airasia-now-connects-bali-and-kolkata.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Government launches farmer insurance*
source : http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/10/10/government-launches-farmer-insurance.html





The government has launched a farmer insurance program to help farmers avoid losses from their agricultural activities, Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman said in Ciamis, West Java on Monday.

“This is historic because this is the country's first farmer insurance program. We have prepared the insurance for cows and agricultural fields to prevent farmers suffering losses if their fields are affected by floods or pests,” said Amran during the launch of the insurance program.

The farmer insurance, managed by PT Asuransi Jasa Indonesia (Jasindo), was part of the government’s commitment to improving the welfare of farmers, said Amran, adding that it would also help increase the production of the agriculture sector.

“Through the program,* farmers will not only rely on their agricultural products, but are expected to earn money from other businesses as well,”* she said as reported by Antara. (bbn)


*‘Smart Indonesia’ program helps students across RI*
source : http://ms.thejakartapost.com/flash-...t-indonesia-program-helps-students-across-ri/





Sasmi Selvia, a student from Sukabumi, was overjoyed when she received the government aid she needed to continue her education at SMA 1 Sukabumi state high school.

It’s a big help for Sasmi, especially since her father is a farmer who doesn’t make enough money to fully afford his daughter’s education. Sasmi is just one of many students who have become recipients of the government’s Smart Indonesia Program (PIP) initiated by President Joko Widodo.

“The Smart Indonesia Program is really good, and it really helps us. I hope that this program can continue to aid children from underprivileged families. Thank you, Mr. President,” Sasmi said when she received the PIP aid in Sukabumi, West Java.






*The Education and Cultural Affairs Ministry is using PIP to ensure equal access to quality education for Indonesians, especially those coming from families in poverty and for orphans.*

Agus Sartono, who is deputy coordinator of education and religious affairs at the Office of the Coordinating Human Development and Culture Minister, stressed the importance of increasing the quality of educational services and providing equal access to it.

More than 17 million Smart Indonesia Cards (KIP) are in the process of being channeled out to youths from underprivileged homes.

“This is to ensure that recipients of KIP can gain access to education, whether formal or non-formal,” Agus said, during the recent Forum Merdeka Barat 9 media gathering event at the Communications and Information Ministry, as quoted by TribunNews.com.


*Govt targets 1 million vocational workers*
source : http://ms.thejakartapost.com/flash-updates/2017/10/11/govt-targets-1-million-vocational-workers/


#snipped




Haris revealed that the Industry Ministry had launched a number of vocational programs throughout Java. This featured the participation of 308 industry representatives and 1,019 vocational schools, and has produced 1,710 signed partnerships.

Meanwhile, the Manpower Ministry is doing its part to improve vocational education by maximizing the use of “Competence-Based Training” at Employment Training Halls through its “3R Program”, which involves Revitalization, Rebranding and Reorientation.






“The goal of this program is not only to create a massive workforce, but also a focused workforce [that produces workers] in accordance with industry demands,” said Harry Sudarmanto, who is secretary general at the Manpower Ministry.

For 2018, the government is aiming to produce 1 million ready-to-work students through vocational education. Toward this end, it is involving 1,775 vocational schools and 355 companies. It estimates that its verified graduates will amount to 845,000 people.

This industry vocational program is based on the 2003 National Education System Law and on Presidential Instruction No. 9/2016 on Revitalizing Vocational Schools.

*Schools begin to adopt ‘dual report card’ system*
source : http://ms.thejakartapost.com/flash-...hools-begin-to-adopt-dual-report-card-system/





After the end of the semester’s last exams, schoolteacher Martin immediately began preparing his students report cards.

Aside from giving them ratings on their academic performance, he also made a list of their non-academic achievements at school.

Martin teaches at a school in South Jakarta that has adopted an international curriculum that doesn’t just evaluate students based on their grades.

It also takes into account evaluations of the student’s character. This change is meant to deliver the government’s vision of education as a means to strengthen the character of the nation’s youth. 

*This direction is outlined in President Joko Widodo’s Presidential Decree No. 87/2017 on Strengthening Character Education.* 

According to Education and Culture Minister Muhadjir Effendy, one way of developing character in schools is through motivating students and nurturing their talents.

Thus the the ministry has obligated all schools to implement a “double report card” system starting in 2018 that evaluates both academic and personal progress for each student.

“These new report cards force teachers to scout and look out for the talents of each child,” Muhadjir said, during the Forum Merdeka Barat 9 media gathering at the Communications and Informatics Ministry on Sept. 30, as quoted by kompas.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

how the eels were prepared for exports as well as to be served in restaurants.


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Nike

Manufacturing | Indonesia's Textile Industry – Testing Times Upstream
Indonesia's textiles and garments industry is enjoying growing sales at home (thanks to rising consumer spending) and abroad (thanks at least in part to the weaker rupiah). Nevertheless, the industry faces some serious challenges amid rising competition in the ASEAN region, which is particularly true for the businesses that supply fibres, yarn and fabric. Indonesia's upstream textile industry needs to be strengthened with capital, technology and know-how, so that it can continue to provide goods of sufficient quality and quantity to the growing apparel industry. Achieving this poses a challenge for the country and an opportunity for investors.





The most convincing argument for upstream investment in Indonesia's textile industry is the healthy and growing downstream business, with garment makers capitalizing on rising domestic and foreign demand

As increasing wages are prompting China to focus its industrial development on higher-value products and services, Indonesia has successfully positioned itself as an alternative production market for global fashion brands. The government has set its sights on increasing the value of exported textiles and garments to $75 billion USD by 2030 and contributing 5% to global exports, up from less than 2% at present. At the same time, the country is moving up the value chain in garment production, with higher-value products such as suits and trousers registering faster growth than lower value items, such as t-shirts. In order to uphold this trend, it is vital that domestic garment industries can source high-quality textiles at reasonable prices on the local market.

*Upstream businesses not pulling their weight*
Indonesia is a leading textile manufacturing country. One of the strong points of its industry is the existence of a well-developed upstream and downstream business, which allows for tight vertical integration (See Overview of Fibre, Textiles & Garments). Seeking to take advantage of this, major local garment makers have raised capital to acquire assets that would help them streamline their supply chains.

Recently, though, the upstream side of the industry has been struggling to keep up, as reflected in the influx of materials for the apparel industry. Imports of fabric doubled to around 600,000 tonnes from 300,000 in 2008, according to the Indonesian Synthetic Fiber Producers Association (APSyFI). As downstream businesses source more and more of their input materials from abroad, the domestic upstream industry has been failing to benefit from rising consumer spending according to APSyFI Secretary General Redma Gita Wirawasta. However, domestic raw material producers are entirely capable of supplying the fabric the industry needs. APSyFi has therefore been lobbying for the imposition of anti-dumping duties on yarn imports.

*Cost pressure and reliance on imports*
While gross output of upstream textile products has grown in recent years, costs have risen even faster. This is putting considerable strain on businesses. Annual investment in fixed capital at large and medium-sized companies (those employing at least 20 people) almost quadrupled from 4 trillion RP in 2008 to 15 trillion RP in 2010, but since then has fallen back by more than 50% to 6.3 trillion RP in 2013. The less than perfect shape of the upstream business also reflects in the industrial production index for the textile industry, which in contrast to most other industries has been on a declining trend since 2010.

Large and medium-sized textile businesses: output, costs, fixed-capital investment (Trillion Rupiah):





Source: Statistics Indonesia (BPS)

Number of large and medium-sized textile businesses (20 or more employees):





Source: Statistics Indonesia (BPS)

The number of large and medium-sized textile businesses has slowly but steadily declined, from 2,450 in 2008 to 2,232 in 2013, pointing to ongoing industry consolidation in the struggle for greater efficiency. Trade data shows that Indonesia's upstream textile business is becoming increasingly dependent on imports, while exports grew only moderately over the past five years.

In particular, Indonesian spinners rely on the world market for almost all of their raw cotton, because domestic harvests of cotton are negligible. This makes yarn spinners vulnerable to fluctuating global prices and has forced a number of small businesses to close up shop, though larger ones are in a stronger position thanks to their greater stockpiling ability and better access to capital. Raw cotton is sourced from a range of countries – led by the US, Brazil and Australia – to be spun in Indonesia and then either exported as yarn or further processed into fabric and garments.

*Upstream producers struggling with foreign competition*
While exports of cotton yarn grew by almost 80% between 2009 and 2013 to 190,228 tonnes (Comtrade), cotton-based woven fabrics made little headway and some types even saw decreasing shipments. Imports of both yarn and fabrics increased. As for manmade fibre products, imports of yarn and woven fabric outpaced exports over the past five years, though their absolute volume remains considerably smaller. Imports of manmade filaments and staple fibres, meanwhile, have seen particularly fast growth, as the garment industry requires growing amounts.

In conclusion, the fast growth in imported yarn and fabrics (both natural and manmade) suggests that Indonesia's upstream textile industry is struggling to fend off foreign competition. On the back of the growing dependence on imported raw materials and early-stage intermediate goods, the devaluation of the Rupiah – while a boon for garment exporters – only creates more headaches upstream.

Worryingly for local producers, it is particularly higher-value products where Indonesia is falling behind. In 2013, for instance, the import value of impregnated, coated or laminated textile fabrics was more than five times as high as exports, after more than doubling since 2009, while exports of the same product class stagnated.

Indonesian trade of upstream textiles – HS commodity codes 50 to 56; 58 to 60 (Billion US dollars):





Source: : International Trade Centre (ITC), based on UN Comtrade data

*Staying on top in a competitive market*
In 2016, Indonesia will be part of a single market extending across the ASEAN region, known as the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC). Unless the country's upstream textile industry manages to grow more efficient and at the same time move up the value chain to produce more high-cost items, local spinning mills and other upstream manufacturers will be hard-pressed to take on the ever stronger competition from low-cost producer countries such as Vietnam.

Numerous factors have been blamed for the lack of competitiveness in Indonesia's upstream textile industry: first and foremost the use of inefficient technology, but also inadequate human resources. In a wider assessment, the country's underdeveloped transportation and power infrastructure and rising energy costs also play a role. Labour costs, while one of the biggest worries for garment producers (See Indonesia’s Textile and Clothing Industry), are of lesser concern for the capital intensive upstream business. Electricity bills, however, account for around 30% of total production costs. This underlines the need for greater capital expenditure on energy efficient equipment.

*Investment and export opportunities*
Investment incentives by the government to help textile companies upgrade their machinery have produced insufficient results so far. The same is true for government-sponsored training programmes and industry clusters aimed at generating local know-how and fostering integration. The upstream industry's lack of competitiveness jeopardises Indonesia's hopes of taking over much of the manufacturing business that China's maturing economy is relinquishing. And with government measures showing little effect, those hopes now rest primarily with the private sector – including foreign investors. Opportunities also exist for exporters of equipment such as spinning and weaving machinery as well as in consulting and staff training.

The most convincing argument for upstream investment in Indonesia's textile industry is the healthy and growing downstream business, with garment makers capitalizing on rising domestic and foreign demand. The AEC promises to further open the doors to neighbouring markets for producers based in Southeast Asia's biggest economy. In addition, the country boasts a large and young labour force and is widely expected to see accelerated progress on tackling its infrastructure bottlenecks (See Indonesian Infrastructure: Tremendous PPP Opportunities), both of which add to its attraction as a global textile production centre.

Global Business Guide Indonesia - 2015


----------



## Nike

Manufacturing | Indonesia’s Electronics and Home Appliances Sector
The global economic downturn made a significant impact on the Indonesian electronics industry both in terms of domestic consumer demand and exports. Over the course of 2008 sales of products such as fridges and washing machines dropped by 16% to 239,000 units and 11% to 104,000 units respectively compared to the year before (Electronic Marketers Club). From 2010 the situation has been dramatically different with boosted purchasing power at over $3,000 USD per capita (at PPP) and the strengthening of the Rupiah against the US dollar. The Indonesian Electronics Association is forecasting a 20% growth in domestic electronics sales for 2012 to $3.2 billion USD (excluding cell phones and computer hardware) following on from the higher than expected yoy growth of 27% witnessed in 2011. This trend is also expected to be coupled with the rise of Indonesia as a major manufacturing base for international electronics producers who are keen to take advantage of the country’s consumer market while using it to serve as an entry point for the ASEAN region.





Domestic brands face an increasingly competitive local market as multinationals continue to expand and establish themselves in an increasingly brand conscious market.

Indonesia’s domestic market for electronics has been showing a broad upward trend for the past decade in line with improved per capita purchasing power and greater consumer sophistication. The price of electrical goods has also been rising at a rate of 10-15% annually from 2009 as a response to currency fluctuations and the introduction of more expensive models to the market ranging from television sets to blenders. The wider availability of financing options from electronics retailers which allow consumers to purchase goods on credit cards has also fuelled the demand for the latest technology and made high end goods available to those that they were previously out of reach. Television sets are proving to be the leading contributor to electronics sales in Indonesia and accounted for 46% or $505 million USD of total sales over the first half of 2012 with demand being driven by the broadcast of international sporting events and the wider availability of digital television leading people to replace their terrestrial television sets. This was followed by refrigerators at 22.4%, air conditioning units at 15.5% and washing machines at 13 %( EMC & Indonesia Electronics Producers Association, (Gabel)).

According to the Ministry of Industry, Indonesia has a total of 250 electronics and component producers operating in the country. The higher end digital electronics sector is dominated by international brands often through joint ventures with local manufacturers which mainly import the components and then assemble the products in Indonesia such as LCD televisions, air conditioning units and refrigerators for both the local market and exports. Major international brands such as Toshiba Consumer Products, LG Electronics, Sony, Panasonic Indonesia and Samsung Indonesia are well established throughout the country with distribution networks via both modern and traditional retail networks (See The Rise of Modern Retail Outlets).

Indonesian electronics brands are highly competitive in the domestic market within the low to middle end technology sector for goods such as home appliances including irons, rice cookers, gas stoves and fans. Key local home appliances manufacturers and brands include Maspion Group, Polytron (Hartono Istana Technology), Denpoo Mandiri, Sanken (Istana Argo Kencana), Star Cosmos and Quantum (Aditec Cakrawiyasa). Local brands have been able to compete effectively by having a clearly segmented market strategy based on each brand’s core strengths as well as strategically focused investment on research and development. This has generated innovative home appliances which specifically suit the needs of the Indonesian lifestyle and purchasing power of the mass market. A further common feature to each brand’s success has been a far reaching aftercare service network which can be a major determining factor in the consumer decision process.

Domestic brands face an increasingly competitive local market as multinationals continue to expand and establish themselves in an increasingly brand conscious market. Foreign brands with manufacturing facilities in Indonesia offer a scale of production which provides them with greater price flexibility to tap into the lower income market (See Overview of the Manufacturing Sector). Domestic manufacturers have raised the issue through the Indonesia Electronics Producers Association and other industry bodies that they lack protection from the government which has resulted in the growing presence of established foreign brands in addition to the more recent influx of cheap Chinese made goods due to the ASEAN-China FTA. The Ministry of Industry has also stated publicly that it wishes for investment into low end technology electronics production to be disincentivised through a revised Negative Investment List (See Understanding the Negative Investment List) to protect local producers. Whether such plans will go ahead remains to be seen.

The reliance on imported components presents a significant challenge to the industry as imports of components grew by 11% in 2011 compared to the previous year (Gabel). Use of local content in locally assembled electronics products is estimated to be only 40%-55% by the major leading brands (KADIN) which leaves the industry highly vulnerable to exchange rate volatility and supply side shocks. However, the rising demand for electronics components which is estimated to continue to grow by 10% annually to 2014 also presents opportunities for the national industry to develop and create jobs for up to 387,000 Indonesians (Ministry of Industry). This opens up lucrative opportunities for joint ventures and technology partnerships with local component producers who aim to increase their capacity as well as move up the value chain thereby reducing the need for electronics manufacturers to import components.

International electronics manufacturers are beginning to bolster their presence in the market with the setting up of new factories and production plants (See New Tax Incentives for Investors in Indonesia) . At the end of 2011 Toshiba announced their intentions to invest $39 million USD to establish a washing machine factory in East Jakarta as part of their efforts to increase sales outside of Japan. Sharp Electronics confirmed that it plans to invest $1.2 trillion RP into a new factory in Karawang, West Java which will produce refrigerators and washing machines more than doubling the company’s current capacity in Indonesia. South Korea’s LG Electronics also announced that it is considering making Indonesia its regional manufacturing hub in place of markets such as Thailand and Vietnam. In May 2012 a delegation from the Turkish Electro Technology Exporters Association (TAT) also visited the country to meet with the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce to discuss entering the home appliances market. One of the latest and most high profile entrants to the market is Taiwan’s Foxconn, a subsidiary of the world’s largest electronics manufacturer, which announced its plans to invest up to $10 billion USD in a production plant in Banten to begin operating as early as December 2012.

As an electronics manufacturing base, Indonesia offers highly attractive attributes such as the size of the consumer market and competitive labour costs which are among the lowest in Asia at an average of $113 USD per month, yet electronics still make up a marginal element in the national economy. Despite the presence of multinational electronics manufacturers, electronics make up just 5% of Indonesia’s total exports (Barclays). There are various factors that have held foreign investment in the sector back in the past namely poor infrastructure, lack of availability of good industrial sites for plants (See Industrial Land & Property) and currency risks. Yet while those issues are not going to be solved in the short term, a renewed appetite for investment in the sector by multinationals as mentioned previously illustrates that the country remains attractive as a long term investment target. Investor enthusiasm may also be as a result of efforts by the government to offer incentives such as the tax breaks of up to 10 years introduced in 2011 for investors in industries such as electronics as well as footwear and telecommunications.

Indonesia’s electronics and home appliances sector is entering a high growth stage in its development as electrical goods have moved from being luxury, tertiary products to secondary and affordable goods for a significant portion of the market. High end technology such as digital televisions are still only within the reach of the middle and upper classes, the ranks of which are growing rapidly, while middle level technology leads the sector with 80% of all products sold (including cell phones) in 2010 being in the price range of below $2 million RP (Growth for Knowledge Indonesia). The growing income per capita which is forecasted to reach $4,250 by 2014 (Ministry of Finance) is making the country attractive for multinational manufacturers for both its domestic sales potential and as a manufacturing base for the ASEAN. While the long running complaints regarding infrastructure and transport persist, these timely investments being made by many of the world’s largest electronics and home appliances producers show that the potential of the market outweighs the perceived obstacles and to wait is to risk the possibility of missing out.



Global Business Guide Indonesia - 2013


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Niger invites Wika to carry out infrastructure projects*
source : http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/113091/niger-invites-wika-to-carry-out-infrastructure-projects






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government of the Republic of Niger is exploring cooperation with state-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya to build infrastructure in that country.

In its press release here on Monday, PT Wika said that the talk on cooperation was done during the visit of Nigers President Mahamadou Issoufou with his ministers and leaders of Niger government institutions at Wika Building.

Also present at the meeting were director for Africa of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Tumpal Simanjuntak, and Indonesian Ambassador to Niger Harry Purwanto.

Niger is a landlocked country in the west part of Africa bordering Nigeria and Benin in the south, Mali in the west, Alheria and Libya in the north and Chad in the east.

Wika president director Bintang Perbowo said the visit of the president of Niger and delegation was aimed at developing cooperation with Wika in infrastructure projects in Africa and the biggest country in West Africa.

*After successfully completed its first project which is the 400 km of the 1,260 km East West Motorway Project in Slegria in 2007 now Niger as Algerias neighbour wishes to know more about Wika," he said.*

When receiving President Mahamadou Issoufou and delegation at the palace earlier in the day, Indonesian President Joko Widodo said he supported Wika to see potential infrastructure projects in Niger such as airport, highway and public housing.

According to data, Wikas projects abroad besides in Algeria* are found in Libya, United Arab Emirates, Papua New Guinea, Brunei Darussalam, Myanmar, the Philippines, Timor Leste and others*

*East west Motorway Project - Algeria by WIKA INDONESIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s exports to non-traditional markets begin to increase*
Rabu, 18 Oktober 2017 00:47 WIB - 1.605 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias exports to non-traditional markets have begun increasing, as part of the effort to expand the export market for its commodities, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said.

"President (Joko Widodo) has instructed us to open non-traditional markets. (The exports to the non-traditional markets) have begun to increase significantly although we have not signed trade contracts with them," he told a press conference held to commemorate three years of President Widodo and Vice President Jusuf Kallas administration.

With the opening of the non-traditional markets, the government has expressed hope that Indonesias export performance will rely not only on traditional markets but also on non-traditional markets.

Indonesias exports fell 3.51 percent to US$14.54 billion in September 2017 from $15.22 billion a month earlier, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS). 

Despite the drop, the BPS noted that exports to non-traditional markets has recorded relatively high growth, with the exports to Turkey increasing 17.22 percent and Egypt 44.33 percent year-on-year.

"In addition, we also have encouraged local companies to invest in several countries (of export destination). Of course, the investment will have an impact on exports," he stated. 

The investment by the national companies in the countries of export destinations will hopefully improve the countrys export performance, the minister noted.

The raw materials used to produce goods in the countries of investment destination will mostly come from Indonesia, he added. 

Indonesias exports in the January-September 2017 period reached $123.36 billion, up 17.36 percent compared to the same period last year, the BPS remarked.

During the January-September 2017 period, Indonesia recorded a foreign trade surplus of $10.57 billion, with exports reaching $123.36 billion and imports totaling $112.49 billion. The surplus was recorded at $6.41 billion in the same period last year.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Svantana

New Indonesian cross border office near Timor Leste














Before













After

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Over Three Years Indonesia Built 55,701 BTS for 4G Network*

Jakarta. During President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's three years in office, the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology managed to build an information highway and the fourth-generation cellular infrastructure, or 4G, a minister said on Wednesday (18/10).

By July, there were 55,701 base transceiver stations (BTS) to facilitate wireless communication in 297 districts and municipalities, Communications Minister Rudiantara said in a statement, adding that at the end of 2016, there were only 25,997 BTS in 58 regions.

This month, the ministry ordered state-controlled cellular operator Telekomunikasi Selular to boost the 4G spectrum to 2.1GHz and 2.3GHz in urban users.

The ministry also wants to introduce 4G bandwidth in border areas, especially at border posts, not only to better control the movement of people and goods, but also since the areas are increasingly popular as tourist destinations.

"Our BTS will strengthen communications at border posts. As the Ministry of Transportation is building new airports in several regions, their telecommunications and internet networks must also be stronger," Rudiantara said.

According to data from the Indonesian Internet Service Providers Association (APJII), in 2016 the number of internet users was about 100 million — 40 percent of the country's population.

http://jakartaglobe.id/news/three-years-indonesia-built-55701-bts-4g-network/



+++

*Vladimir Putin giggles at agriculture minister's pork gaffe*

This is something we don’t see very often. The usually stony-faced Russian President Vladimir Putin bursting into a fit of giggles.

*And the cause of his mirth? A suggestion by his agriculture minister that Russia boost its pork exports to Indonesia — the country with the world's largest Muslim population. *

Alexander Tkachyov had suggested while presenting his report to ministers that the country follow Germany’s example and increase pork exports to Asia.

“Let's say Germany produces 5.5 million tonnes of pork a year, 3 million of that is exported. To all countries, and first of all China, Indonesia, part to Japan, Korea and so on,” Tkachyov said.

*“Indonesia is a Muslim country, they don't eat pork,” Putin responded.*

“OK, South Korea then,” Tkachyov said. ““What's the difference?” At that point, Putin covered his face with his hands in scenes that went viral.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/10/19/watch-vladimir-putin-giggle/779096001/


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Railway firm purchases 438 train cars to replace 30-year-old models

_State-owned railway operator PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) is purchasing 438 train cars from state-owned train car maker PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) to replace models that had been operational for about 30 years._






“We need to replace the trains that have been used for 30 years. This year, we purchased 438 train cars from INKA,” PT KAI finance director Didiek Hartantyo said in Jakarta as reported by _kompas.com_ on Thursday.

Previously, the company said it needed to replace about 1,000 train cars to assure better services, such as safety and convenience for passengers, as well as for efficiency in the company’s operational costs.

Didiek stressed that the replacement of old train cars would be carried out in stages in accordance with the company’s financial capability.

He said that currently, KAI relied heavily on INKA to meet the need for train cars.

“We purchase all [our train cars] from INKA, including 10 trains to operate from the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang to downtown Jakarta,” he added.

This year, PT KAI is issuing bonds to collect some Rp 2 trillion (US$148 million), 55 percent of which will be used to complete the airport train project, while the remaining is set to procure rolling stock. (bbn)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...train-cars-to-replace-30-year-old-models.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Sabtu 21 Oct 2017, 19:52 WIB

*Siapkan Rp 600 Miliar, INKA Mau Bangun Pabrik di Banyuwangi*
*Ardian Fanani* - detikFinance







Foto: Dok. PT INKA
*Banyuwangi *- PT Industri Kereta Api (PT INKA) berencana membuka pabrik baru di Banyuwangi. Ditargetkan pabrik dengan nilai investasi Rp 600 miliar ini akan mulai beroperasi pada semester kedua tahun 2019 mendatang.

Direktur keuangan dan SDM PT INKA, Mohamad Nur Sodiq mengatakan saat ini PT INKA merupakan satu-satunya industri kereta api di Indonesia dengan kinerja yang terus berkembang. Selain memenuhi kebutuhan kereta api domestik, PT INKA juga banyak menerima pesanan ekspor gerbong kereta api dari berbagai negara.

"Sebagai satu satunya pabrik kereta api nasional dengan lokasi pabrik di Madiun saat ini kapasitas produksinya _overload_. Maka, kami mencari lokasi untuk pengembangan perusahaan. Dengan berbagai pertimbangan, lokasi yang akhirnya kami tetapkan Banyuwangi. Untuk itu, kami meminta dukungan dari pemerintah daerah," kata Sodiq kepada sejumlah wartawan, Sabtu (21/10/2017). 






Sodiq mengatakan, saat ini pesanan kereta api yang tengah ditangani oleh PT INKA cukup banyak, baik permintaan domestik maupun luar negeri. Untuk domestik saja, kata Sodiq, ada beberapa proyek yang tengah digarap. Antara lain proyek KRL Bandara Soekarno Hatta - Sudirman, LRT di Palembang yang disiapkan untuk SEA Games, LRT Jabodetabek, juga ada proyek dari PT KAI untuk mengganti gerbong-gerbong kereta yang usianya sudah tua.

"Belum lagi kami juga tengah mengerjakan pesanan kereta api dari beberapa negara salah satunya Bangladesh. Kami juga ikut tender di Zambia, Srilanka dan Nigeria. Selama ini kami juga telah memenuhi pesanan kereta dari semua negara di ASEAN. Maka kami butuh pabrik yang lebih besar lagi untuk membangun semua kereta-kereta tersebut," ungkap Sodiq.

Rencana lokasi industri yang akan dibangun di Banyuwangi, kata Sodiq berada di lahan milik BUMN di wilayah Kalipuro. "Kami sudah lapor ke Menteri BUMN, dan beliau mendukung karena lahannya juga milik perusahaan BUMN, jadi urusannya akan lebih mudah," ujar Sodiq.

Lokasi ini dinilainya memenuhi berbagai syarat strategis yang dibutuhkan oleh PT INKA, khususnya untuk memenuhi pesanan ekspor. Salah satunya dekat dengan pelabuhan Tanjungwangi yang diharapkan memudahkan pengiriman ekspor. Selain itu lokasi juga dekat dengan jaringan rel kereta api.

"Di lokasi tersebut infrastruktur pendukungnya lengkap. Jarak dengan pelabuhan sangat dekat. Selain itu di masterplan Banyuwangi, wilayah tersebut direncanakan dilewati oleh jalan tol. Sangat efisien nantinya," ujar Sodiq.

Sodiq menargetkan pembangunan industri dengan nilai investasi mencapai Rp 600 miliar akan dimulai mulai bulan Maret 2018 dan pabrik akan mulai beroperasi pada semester dua tahun 2019. Nantinya pabrik yang dibangun di Banyuwangi tersebut akan dijadikan pabrik kereta berbahan dasar stainless steel dan aluminium.

"Tidak tertutup kemungkinan nantinya Banyuwangi akan menjadi _main industry_ PT INKA. Tapi yang jelas kami akan memiliki dua pabrik besar di Madiun dan Banyuwangi," cetus Sodiq.

Sodiq memproyeksikan industri INKA di Banyuwangi bisa menyerap hingga 1000 tenaga kerja. Dia berharap Kebutuhan tenaga kerja tersebut bisa dipenuhi dari sekolah vokasi yang ada di Banyuwangi. Bahkan dia berharap ke depannya Banyuwangi bisa membangun SMK Kereta Api selain SMK Perkapalan yang sudah ada sekarang.

"Tenaga kerja perkeretaapian memang membutuhkan spesialisasi khusus. Selama ini untuk memenuhi tenaga kerja di Madiun saja kekurangan. Maka kami akan bekerjasama dengan SMK yang ada di Banyuwangi untuk bisa mensuplai tenaga kerja bagi INKA," cetus Sodiq.

Sementara itu Wakil Bupati Yusuf Widyatmoko menyambut baik rencana pembangunan pabrik baru PT INKA. Pemerintah daerah akan memberikan _support_ yang dibutuhkan oleh PT INKA untuk kelancaran pembangunan industri tersebut.

"Kami sangat senang Banyuwangi bisa menjadi lokasi pembangunan pabrik PT INKA. Apalagi industri ini akan menyerap banyak tenaga kerja putra putri daerah lulusan SMK, tentunya dengan dibekali keahlian khusus. Kami berharap segala sesuatunya bisa lancar," pungkasnya. *(ang/ang)
https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...0-miliar-inka-mau-bangun-pabrik-di-banyuwangi

Indonesian PT INKA built another locomotive manufacture factory at Banyuwangi east Java. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Indonesia in Sid Meier's CIVILIZATION VI*




Majapahit Warrior Queen.
*Tribhuwana Wijayatunggadewi*, known in her regnal name *Tribhuwannottunggadewi Jayawishnuwardhani (Exalted Goddess of Three Worlds the glory of Vishnu growing/radiating/increased)*, also known as *Dyah Gitarja ("Gita Reja" means the " spirited song")*, was a Javanese queen regent and the third Majapahit monarch, reigning from 1328 to 1350. She also bears the title *Bhre Kahuripan* (Duchess of Kahuripan). With the help of her prime minister Gajah Mada, she pursued a massive expansion of the empire.





The statue of the Hindu goddess Parvati, the consort of Shiva. The statue represent Tribhuwanottunggadewi, queen of Majapahit (1328-1350). The statue originated from Rimbi temple, East Java, circa 14th century CE. The statue now is the collection of National Museum of Indonesia, Jakarta.

*Previously, Prime Minister Gajah Mada of Majapahit in CIVILIZATION V










Bonus-- 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Beauty of Mandalika
West Nusa Tenggara Province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly built Soekarno Hatta airport trains

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's Economy to Grow by More Than Five Percent in Second Half: Central Bank Governor*
_25/10/2017_

Jakarta. Bank Indonesia Governor Agus Martowardojo expects the country's economy to grow around 5.1 percent-5.2 percent in the second half of this year, up from 5.01 percent in the first half thanks to strong consumption, government spending and pro-growth monetary policy.

"Our economic fundamentals are in good condition," Agus said at the House of Representatives on Monday (23/10).

Bank Indonesia, the central bank, kept its benchmark rate at 4.25 percent this month following cuts to the tune of 50 basis points in August and September to support sluggish lending and consumption.

Indonesia's trade balance recorded a wider surplus — which cumulatively stood at $10.87 million in January-September this year, up from $6.41 million in the same period last year — and inflation was maintained within the central bank's target of 3 percent-5 percent.

"We also see more investments, in buildings and also non-buildings [...] and especially in purchases of capital goods in plantation and mining sectors," Agus said.

The governor said exports from mining and plantation sectors are expected to increase on the back of improving economic conditions globally.

Economic growth in the second half of the year, he said, will be mainly propped up by the trade, hotel and restaurant, and manufacturing industries.

"Sales in the automotive and motorcycle industries have [shown] a lot of improvement. Several other industries [such as] trade, hotel and restaurant are also experiencing better sales," he said.

According to data from the Indonesian Automotive Association (Gaikindo), automakers have sold a total of 715,291 cars as of August, up 3.6 percent compared to 690,300 during the same period in 2016.

The central bank expects economic growth in 2017 to remain within its projection of 5 percent-5.4 percent before accelerating to 5.1 percent-5.5 percent in 2018.

The World Bank in its latest report said it expects Indonesia's GDP to increase by 5.1 percent this year and 5.3 percent next year.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/ind...ve-percent-second-half-central-bank-governor/

+++

*Government accelerates development of West Papua trans road*
_25/10/2017_

Manokwari, W Papua (ANTARA News) - The central government through the Ministry of Public Works and Peoples Housing continues to boost the development of trans road in West Papua Province.

Yohanis Tulak, head of the National Road Implementing Agency XVII of Manokwari, said here on Tuesday that in 2017 the central government has allocated a budget of Rp1.5 trillion for the project.

He hoped the budget will be increased in 2018 to accelerate the regional development.

"It has become the commitment of President Joko Widodo to accelerate the development of the region to connect some districts/cities," he stated.

He said currently the West Papua Trans Road has connected districts of Manokwari and Tambrauw and also Sorong city.

"Local people have enjoyed the positive impact of the development. We know that new settlements along Manokwari-Kebar-Miyak road, Fef and Mega road in Sorong district continue to improve," he said.

Currently, he said the construction of the first section of the road, with a total length of 594.81 kilometers, is underway. The road section will connect districts of Manokwari Maybrat and Sorong. In addition to paving the road, the government is also constructing a number of bridges.

After the first section is completed, the government will later construct the second section connecting Manokwari district, Mamey and Wasior subdistrict in Teluk Wondama district to the border area of Nabire district in Papua province.

"There are 475,81 kilometers of roads and 125 bridges that need to be built," he said.

According to him, the forest clearance to make way for the construction of the toad is underway. It was expected that the construction could begin in 2018. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/113194/government-accelerates-development-of-west-papua-trans-road

+++

*Telemedicine program to be applied in Papua*
_25/10/2017_

Ubud, Bali (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Diaspora Network Global (IDNG), in collaboration with the Indonesian American Society Academics, will hold telemedicine and educational programs for boarding schools in the provinces of Papua and West Papua in January 2018.

The agreement was discussed during a meeting between IDNG President Herry Utomo and Chairman of the Board of Directors of IDNG Edward Wanandi with Coordinating Minister for Marine Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan and Head of the National Development Planning Agency Bambang Brodjonegoro in Washington DC, the US, last week.

In a press release received by ANTARA here on Tuesday, Utomo noted that the two programs were efforts by the diaspora to be directly involved in accelerating development in Indonesia, particularly in Papua and West Papua.

This initiative was welcomed by the minister who said it was time for the Indonesian diasporas expertise and mastery in technology to be used for building the country.

The telemedicine program will be centered at the Jayapura hospital and Merauke hospital and will be connected to five district health centers.

Later on, the "real time" program will be implemented at one hundred frontline district health centers to cover more patients.

Meanwhile, the educational programs will be held at high schools with boarding facilities in Jayapura, Merauke, and Nabire to transform them into high-quality graduate-generating institutions.

The program will begin with recruiting additional educators, designing curriculum and teaching materials, training and mentoring, and building learning infrastructure.

At least 20 professors from the Indonesian diaspora will be deployed alternately throughout 2018 to offer mentoring and guidance using the diasporas self-funding worth $350 thousand.

"This is a form of pure donation from the diaspora donors and sponsors, and these diaspora professors are devoted to fulfilling their duties, so they will not receive salaries or honorariums," Utomo said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/113189/telemedicine-program-to-be-applied-in-papua


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia reaches agreements over Masela gas project with Japan*
Kamis, 19 Oktober 2017 23:37 WIB - 3.449 Views





Indonesia's Energy Minister Ignasius Jonan (foto : ESDM / handout)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has reached three agreements with Japan following a recent visit by the countrys Energy Minister Ignasius Jonan to Japan to discuss the Masela Block gas field development project.

The agreements were made after Minister Jonan met with Japans Inpex Corp. CEO Toshiaki Kitamura in Tokyo on Tuesday, according to a press release from the Ministry of Energy received here on Thursday.

The three agreements include the governments stance to urge Inpex to develop the LNG refinery project onshore in line with President Joko Widodos directive.

Secondly, the government will extend Inpexs contract for 20 years and add seven more years to compensate for changing the project from offshore to onshore.

Thirdly, the Indonesian government will offer Inpex the freedom to determine the location of the refinery project.

"The decision to extend the contract with Inpex to 20 years was made, as the current contract will expire soon. The seven additional years have been given to compensate for changing the scheme from offshore to onshore project," Minister Jonan said after meeting with Kitamura. 

Currently, Inpex is conducting a "pre-front end engineering design" (pre-FEED) of Masela after receiving a work order from SKK Migas, the oil and gas regulatory agency.

Following Minister Jonans visit on May 16, 2017, a pre-FEED agreement was reached with an option of production capacity and an island.

Based on the order, it was stated that the capacity of the LNG refinery was set at 9.5 million tons per year and gas pipe production at 150 million cubic feet per day.

Pre-FEED is an important stage for formulating a revision of the Plan of Development (PoD).

The revision of PoD is being conducted to increase the LNG production capacity when the project is still to be carried out offshore.

The Masela Block contract, signed in 1998, is managed by Inpex, as the operator, with a 65 percent stake, and Shell Upstream Overseas Services, with a 35 percent stake. 

The Indonesian government is optimistic that Inpex would immediately start the development project.

During the work visit to Japan, Minister Jonan, at a meeting with LNG Japan Corporation on Monday, said Indonesias gas purchase policy was a longer contract with a fixed volume.

"The minister said that we will avoid as much as possible a split cargo. PT Pertamina (state-owned oil and gas company) will discuss the gas purchase in further detail. Indonesias main gas policy is meeting the domestic demand and only export after it is met," Dadan Kusdiana, the energy ministrys spokesman, noted. 

During the meeting with LNG Japan, Minister Jonan also called for detailed discussion with SKK Migas to reduce the cost of the LNG Tangguh project and LNG Benoa with regard to its high shipment cost, calling for efforts to reduce the price immediately.

During a meeting with Tokyo Gas on Tuesday (Oct 17), the company sought the Indonesian governments support for its LNG study in Sulawesi, including regulatory support to boost the gas business.

Tokyo Gas is currently studying LNG in Sulawesi and is committed to accelerating the completion of its study.

"Tokyo Gas plans to develop LNG refineries in Indonesia and is currently conducting a study in Sulawesi. Along with Pertamina, they are also currently conducting a LNG development project in Bojonegara, Banten. At the meeting with Tokyo Gas, the minister again emphasized the importance of efficiency," Dadan said.

Minister Jonan also told Tokyo Gas that the LNG purchase deal should be made under a long-term contract, and that the gas company will not only develop infrastructure but also generate power.

"The challenge is the high transportation cost in eastern Indonesia. To make the cost more efficient, the minister has urged to develop the power plant near an energy source or well," he said.

On Wednesday (Oct 18), the minister will be the key speaker at the LNG Producer Consumer Conference 2017.

He will shed light on sustainable LNG development in Indonesia. 

The LNG Producer Consumer Conference 2017, held by Japans Ministry of Trade and Industry and the Asia-Pacific Energy Research Center, is themed "Opportunities in LNG Markey Driven Innovation" and aims to increase the knowledge of global LNG market trends and development.

The conference was attended by more than a thousand participants from government offices, business entities, and research institutes. 
_
Reported by Kelik Dewanto 
(H-YH/INE)
EDITED BY INE/a014
(TZ.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A014) _
Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*
KIAT MAHESA*
Indonesia Rural/Countryside Vehicle
mid engine rear wheel drive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-Korea Selatan perkuat kerja sama tiga sektor industri*
Kamis, 26 Oktober 2017 19:28 WIB - 151 Views

Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta





Menteri Perindustrian, Airlangga Hartarto, menunjukkan miniatur mobil Wuling kepada Duta Besar Korea untuk Indonesia, Taiyoung Cho, ketika melakukan pertemuan di Kementerian Perindustrian, Jakarta, 26 Oktober 2017. (ANTARA News/Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Menteri Perindustrian, Airlangga Hartarto, juga mengungkapkan, Indonesia dan Korea Selatan berkomitmen untuk terus menguatkan kerja sama di sektor industri. 


Adapun peluang sinergi bilateral pada sektor manufaktur yang juga akan dikembangkan, di antaranya adalah industri baja, petrokimia, dan permesinan.


“Upaya ini sehubungan dengan rencana kunjungan kenegaraan presiden Korea Selatan ke Indonesia pada 8-10 November 2017,” kata Airlangga, melalui keterangannya di Jakarta, Kamis.


Untuk itu, antara Kementerian Perindustrian dengan Kementerian Perdagangan, Industri, dan Energi Korea Selatan telah menginisiasi langkah pengembangan kerja sama di ketiga sektor industri potensial tersebut.


“Kesepatakan ini akan di tuangkan dalam satu MoU yang diharapkan dapat ditandatangani menteri dari kedua belah pihak saat kunjungan kenegaraan tersebut,” kata dia.


Airlangga menjelaskan, pihaknya tengah membidik investor Korea Selatan, yakni Lotte Chemical Titan agar segera merealisasikan penanaman modalnya sebesar 3-4 miliar dollar AS yang akan memproduksi naphtha cracker dengan total kapasitas sebanyak 2 juta ton per tahun. 


“Bahan baku kimia tersebut diperlukan untuk menghasilkan ethylene, propylene dan produk turunan lain,” ujarnya.


Apalagi, Kementerian Perindustrian tengah memfokuskan industri petrokimia sebagai salah satu sektor yang diprioritaskan pembangunannya di dalam negeri karena berperan penting sebagai pemasok bahan baku bagi banyak manufaktur hilir seperti industri plastik, tekstil, cat, kosmetika hingga farmasi.


Kemenperin juga telah mengusulkan agar industri petrokimia termasuk sektor yang perlu mendapatkan penurunan harga gas karena sebagai sektor pengguna gas terbesar dalam proses produksinya.


“Dengan harga gas yang kompetitif, daya saing industri petrokimia nasional makin meningkat,” tegas Airlangga.


Di samping itu, sektor strategis lainnya yang sedang dipacu pengembangannya di Indonesia adalah industri baja. 


Upaya ini untuk mendorong pembangunan klaster industri baja di Cilegon, Banten, yang akan memproduksi 10 juta ton baja pada 2025. 


“Sektor ini sebagai mother of industry karena produknya merupakan bahan baku utama bagi kegiatan sektor industri lainnya,” jelas Airlangga.


PT Krakatau Steel (KS) dan perusahaan baja Korea Selatan, Posco telah berkomitmen untuk mendukung pembangunan klaster 10 juta ton baja tersebut. 


Saat ini, kapasitas produksi PT KS digabungkan dengan PT Krakatau Posco (perusahaan patungan PT KS dan Posco) di Cilegon telah mencapai 4,5 juta ton, dan segera meningkat kembali dengan beroperasinya pabrik HSM#2 berkapasitas 1,5 juta ton pada akhir 2019, sehingga total akan mencapai 6 juta ton.


Berdasarkan catatan BKPM, Korea Selatan adalah investor nomor tiga terbesar di Indonesia. 


Di sektor industri manufaktur, perusahaan-perusahaan Korea Selatan berkontribusi hingga 71 persen dari total investasi selama lima tahun terakhir sebesar 7,5 miliar dollar AS. 


Bahkan, pabrik-pabrik itu mampu menyerap tenaga kerja sebanyak 900.000 orang.

Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

Svantana said:


> *KIAT MAHESA*
> Indonesia Rural/Countryside Vehicle
> mid engine rear wheel drive
> 
> View attachment 433359
> View attachment 433360
> View attachment 433362
> View attachment 433363
> View attachment 433370
> 
> 
> View attachment 433365



Those are cute. Especially the yellow one. Change the wheels with bigger ones and you have the meme version of a tactical vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Star Bugs said:


> Those are cute. Especially the yellow one. Change the wheels with bigger ones and you have the meme version of a tactical vehicle.







like this one maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Svantana said:


> View attachment 433549
> 
> like this one maybe



Eheh... mas bisa potosop ya? Jangan ban donat dong. Ban yg kayak komodo aja ato humvee. Tapi iya lucu banget. Meme asli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

previous prototype





*President asks public to supervise village fund*
source : http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/113109/president-asks-public-to-supervise-village-fund





Garut, W Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has called on the public to participate in supervising the use of village funds from the central government in order to avoid irregularities.

*The government will unlikely supervise the use of funds in some 74 thousand villages in Indonesia, the President said after handing over land titles to 5,500 residents at the Kerkof sports field in Garut district, West Java, on Tuesday.*

He assured that as one of the governments key programs to develop villages and reduce disparities, the village fund program is still on the right track and will meet the target.

He said the village fund is directly transferred from the central government to the villages. The villages are held responsible for the use of the fund. The public must also supervise and control the use of the fund,* be it used to build irrigation networks, roads and so on, he said.*

"It is impossible for the central, provincial and district/municipal governments to supervise the use of the fund in the so many villages," he said.

He also called on the public to participate in deciding the use of the village fund. The fund can be used to finance any productive activity to develop rural economy.(*)


























*MRT JAKARTA*

Blok M:
















Lebak Bulus:




Courtesy of rizdwiput

*LRT Jakarta Metro*
Jl. HR Rasuna Said:





*Pembangunan LRT Jabodebek Terus Bergerak*





Pembangunan Light Rail Transit (LRT) Jabodebek, di UKI Cawang, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (19/10/2017), memasuki tahap pengerjaan long span (bentang panjang).


























https://m.detik.com/finance/foto-bisnis/d-3691238/pembangunan-lrt-jabodebek-terus-bergerak


*LRT Papua : Jayapura - Sentani Airport link - 37 Km - Proposed*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

* Revitalization Bandung Central Station - West Java*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia issues e-commerce road map*
Jakarta | Wed, August 9, 2017 | 08:45 pm
*



Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara explains the Palapa Ring project, which aims to improve connectivity across the country. (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)*
President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has signed the long-awaited e-commerce road map that will provide guidelines for the country's digital economy sector, Communication and Information Minister Rudiantara said Wednesday.

He explained that the roadmap was expected to be issued at the end of this year and would not only regulate technology, but also cover issues such as logistics, cyber securities, taxation, human resources development and consumer protection.

"One of the issues in the road map also relates to the payment system by implementing the National Payment Gateway (NPG), which will be under the supervision of Bank Indonesia," Rudiantara said, after attending the coordination meeting on e-commerce at the Economic Coordinating Ministry office in Jakarta.

As part of the roadmap's initiatives, he added, the ministry was currently designing a measure to record online transaction information from the marketplace, in coordination with the Finance Ministry, Central Statistics Agency (BPS) and Bank Indonesia.

"We only need to talk to e-commerce players on how to extract the information, so we do not have to create a new system to handle the matter," Rudiantara told journalists.

The meeting, he added, also revolved around the issues of the digital economy such as cross border transactions, which would be one of the main focuses in the upcoming bilateral meeting between Indonesia and China. (rdi/ags)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/08/09/indonesia-issues-e-commerce-road-map.html

----------

This will be a good news for any e-commerce based business as well as any website with ads business like OLX, Locanto and askalo


----------



## Nike

*Investment has grown in line with business confidence: Finance minister*
Kamis, 9 November 2017 05:31 WIB - 958 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Investment has grown positively in the third quarter owing to business confidence in the countrys economic conditions, Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani stated.

"Investment has grown seven percent due to the confidence of business players," she remarked here on Wednesday.

She said the realization of the gross fixed capital formation growth, reaching 7.11 percent during the period, had surpassed the expectations of the government that had, in fact, only forecast it at some six percent.

In view of this, she said the government will continue to maintain the momentum, so that the spending component can steadily contribute to the national economy to ensure more optimal growth.

Other spending components that are being prioritized are the exports of goods and services that have also grown positively, so far, this year. In the third quarter of 2017, this sector grew by up to 17.27 percent.

The imports component has also grown during the period to indirectly affect the household consumption sectors performance as well as investment that has, so far, become the biggest contributors to the countrys gross domestic product (GDP).

"Initially, we had predicted that the exports would only increase seven to eight percent, but they have grown by up to 17 percent. Imports of especially raw materials also showed increasing business confidence. This is a very positive sign," Mulyani said.

However, household consumption only grew 4.93 percent in the third quarter, and to this end, the government will direct its efforts to bring about an improvement, as it was related to a change in the pattern of household consumption in the middle and upper classes of the community, she said.

To maintain the purchasing power, she said the government had, so far, offered a social aid program to the low- and middle-income brackets, so that their pattern of consumption would be maintained and would not be affected significantly.

Indonesias economy grew 5.06 percent in the third quarter, driven by exports that grew 17.27 percent and gross fixed capital formation at 7.11 percent, the Central Bureau of Statistics had stated earlier. 

Growth in the period was also contributed by consumption of non-profit institutions serving households that grew 6.01 percent, household consumption that rose 4.93 percent, and government consumption that increased 3.46 percent.

The biggest contributor to the countrys GDP was household consumption, reaching 55.68 percent in the third quarter of 2017; however, its low growth has become the governments main focus.(*)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## kaka404

no one post here for a while... so i thought i give some recent headlines on what happen in indonesia.... 

from the latest:
*Stock Market Update Indonesia: Return of Foreign Investors?*
25 November 2017 | 

*The benchmark Jakarta Composite Index closed 0.06 percent higher at 6,6067.14 points on Friday (24/11), not far from its all-time record high. It is interesting to note that foreign investors showed a renewed interest in Indonesian stocks over the past three trading days. Foreigners recorded a "net buy" of IDR 2.59 trillion (approx. USD $192 million) over these three days.*

This renewed interest in Indonesian stocks could be related to window dressing ahead of the year-end (a strategy that is often used by mutual fund and other portfolio managers to improve the appearance of a fund's performance before presenting it to clients or shareholders).

*Moreover, foreign investors have already sold a lot of Indonesian stocks so far this year - primarily due to global factors such as monetary tightening in the USA and geopolitical issues - and therefore it makes sense that foreigners now start to become interested again in emerging (equity) markets. So far this year, foreigners sold more Indonesian stocks than they bought. Year-to-date, foreigners' net sell has now reached IDR 26.61 trillion (approx. USD $2 billion).*

*Meanwhile, not all foreign funds that exited the stock market actually left Indonesia.* So far this year there in fact occurred a marked increase in foreign funds into Indonesian state bonds. However, considering the central bank of Indonesia (Bank Indonesia) continued to cut, aggressively, its interest rates in August and September, bonds have somewhat lost their appeal.

*But despite foreigners withdrawing their money from Indonesian stocks so far this year, the benchmark Jakarta Composite Index still managed to touch a new record high last week, implying domestic investors have been eager to invest in Indonesian stocks. As a result, Indonesian stocks are currently rather expensive and this could make foreign investors somewhat hesitant to invest heavily in Indonesian stocks and could make them prefer to wait & see first before taking any action.*

On Friday (24/11) the Jakarta Composite Index rose 0.06 percent to 6,067.14 points.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...ndonesia-return-of-foreign-investors/item8382


*Construction on Indonesia's Cirebon Power Plant Expansion Project Started*
16 November 2017
https://www.indonesia-investments.c...ower-plant-expansion-project-started/item8362
*World Bank's Doing Business 2018: Indonesia Climbs in Ranking*
15 November 2017
https://www.indonesia-investments.c...ess-2018-indonesia-climbs-in-ranking/item8360
*Government of Indonesia Sees No Weakening Purchasing Power*
14 November 2017 | 
https://www.indonesia-investments.c...a-sees-no-weakening-purchasing-power/item8357

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*BI issues export-import regulation using baht, ringgit*
Senin, 27 November 2017 17:41 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Antara






Ilustration. Rupiah and Ringgit, two currencies used by communities in the Indonesia-Malaysia border region on Sebatik Island to transact in the market and in stores that have been going on for decades. (ANTARA PHOTO/M Rusman)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The central bank of the Republic of Indonesia, Bank Indonesia (BI), has issued technical regulations to settle trade transactions between Indonesia and Malaysia using Ringgit, as well as between Indonesia and Thailand using Baht, in order to reduce dependence on certain currencies and maintain exchange rate stability.

The regulation is the Governor Board Regulation on Local Currency Settlement (LCS), BI`s Executive Director of the Communication Department Agusman said here on Monday.

"Transaction using local currencies can encourage bilateral trade between Indonesia and Thailand, as well as Indonesia and Malaysia and also reduce dependence on certain currencies so as to support the stability of the exchange rate," Agusman explained.

Bilateral trade without using US dollar will be conducted through commercial banks designated as intermediaries called Bank Appointed Cross Currency Dealer (ACCD Bank).

BI and the authorities in Malaysia and Thailand will assign AACD Banks. The authorized AACD Banks will gain flexibility in performing certain financial transactions and activities in foreign exchange markets.

According to Agusman, those activities and financial transactions include the opening of Baht and Ringgit currency accounts, direct quotes for Baht and Ringgit currencies to Rupiah, and trade financing in Baht and Ringgit currencies.

"This financial provision will be effective from Jan 2, 2018," he stated.

Meanwhile, technical regulations concerning the settlement of bilateral transactions between Indonesia and Thailand are contained in the Governor Board Member Regulations on the Settlement of Bilateral Trade Transactions between Indonesia and Thailand Using Rupiah and Baht through Banks.

(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/F001) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jakarta MRT rolling stock manufactured by Japan-based Sumitomo Corp *





















*Soekarno-Hatta Int'l Airport Skytrain *































*Soekarno-Hatta Int'l Airport Railway *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaka404

*Iranian cyclist wins Tour de Singkarak 2017*
Jakarta | Tue, November 28, 2017 | 04:31 pm

*Iranian cyclist Khalil Khorshid of Tabriz Shahrdary Team won the Tour de Singkarak (TdS) 2017 competition. The ninth, and the last, lap was held on Nov. 26 with the finish line was located in Bukittinggi, West Sumatra.*

Khorshid finished the race in 30:12:18 and took home a total prize of one hundred million rupiahs.

“I’m very happy that I could earn the best result, especially since this is my first time participating in TdS. The public welcome has been amazing, _insya Allah _(God’s willing) I’ll come back next year,” told Khorshid.

Apart from earning the yellow jersey from winning the race, he also took home the first spot for the climbing category (polka dot jersey) with 92 points.

Moreover, his team, Tabriz Shahrdary Team was also crowned as the best team and took home a total prize of 120 million rupiahs.

For the sprint category, the winner was German cyclist Robert Muller of Embrace The world Cycling Germany team who collected 77 points. Muller also won the first and third laps of the race.

“A pretty good result at TdS, I’m happy with what I’ve achieved […] I’ll try to return next year,” Muller said.

*In the category of the best Indonesian cyclist (red and white jersey), Jamal Hibatulloh of KFC Cycling Team was crowned as the winner. Jamal who is from Sumedang, West Java finished the race in 30:24:43. He also took the sixth spot in the general ranking ad was the first person who finished the fourth lap of the race.*

“I’m very impressed with the result of this year’s TdS, especially since I made it into the top 10 of general ranking,” said Jamal.

*TdS was first held in 2009 and it has become a mandatory championship in Asia that is able to attract more than one million visitors. In 2013, Amauri Sports Organization (ASO), the committee of Tour de France, recommended TdS as a major race in the Asian region.

Based on the number of visitors, TdS takes the fifth spot with 550,000 people right after Santos Tour Down Under with 750.000 people, Vuelta an Espana with five million people, Giro d’Italia with eight million people and the in the first spot is Tour de France with 12 million people.

This year marked the ninth anniversary of the event.

Throughout the nine years of TdS, it has resulted in the positive growth in the province’s tourism and hospitality industry.

“In 2014, there were 274 hotels and 5,588 homestay rooms. In 2016 the number went up to 339 hotels and 7,799 homestay rooms,” said West Sumatra deputy governor Nasrul Abit.*

Below is the final result of Tour De Singkarak 2017

General Ranking (Yellow jersey)
1. Khalil Khorshid (Tabriz Shahrdary Team) 30:‪12:18‬
2. Daniel Whitehouse (CCN Cycling Team) 30:‪13:06‬
3. Yonnatta Alejandro Monsalve (Qinghai Tianyoude Team) 30:‪21:36‬

Sprint Category (Green jersey)
1. Robert Muller (Embrace The World Cycling) 77 points
2. Imam Arifin (KFC Cycling Team) 57 points
3. Daniel Whitehouse (CCN Cycling Team) 51 points

Climb category (Polkadot jersey)
1. Khalil Khorshid (Tabriz Shahrdary Team) 92 points
2.Wilmar Jahir Munos Peres (Sapura Pro Cycling) 71 points
3. Loic Desriac (Bikelife-Dong Nai) 51 points

Best Indonesian cyclists (Red and white jersey)
1. Jamal Hibatulloh (KFC Cycling Team) 30:24:43
2. Agung Ali Sahbana (KFC Cycling Team) 30:29:58
3. Abdul Soleh (BRCC Banyuwangi) 30:32:46

The best team
1. Tabriz Shahrdary Team 91:‪03:00‬
2. KFC Cycling Team 91:25:20
3. Sapura Pro Cycling Team 91:28:32

http://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2017/11/28/iranian-cyclist-wins-tour-de-singkarak-2017.html

oh... and pariaman triathlon is coming up... kudos to the local gov for embracing sport tourism
http://www.tourdesingkarak.id
http://www.pariamantriathlon.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

The largest telescope in SE Asia, to replace Bosscha observatory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jokowi Inaugurate SOROJA Toll Road l Soreang - Pasir Koja *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Mattel Indonesia exports toys worth $150m per week*






News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, December 5, 2017 | 06:49 am



PT Mattel Indonesia's factory in Cikarang, West Java (Courtesy of/PT Mattel Indonesia)



Toy maker PT Mattel Indonesia produces about 2 million toys, including Barbie dolls, a week with total exports worth US$150 million.

The products of its factory in Cikarang, West Java, account for about 60 percent of the global market, said Mattel Indonesia vice president and general manager Roy Tendean on Monday during the celebration of the company’s anniversary.

Mattel Indonesia, a subsidiary of Long Angeles’ based Mattel Inc., celebrated its 25 years of operation in Indonesia on Monday.

He said that the company, which produces Barbie dolls, Hot Wheels, Thomas & Friends, etc., planned to set up a link-and-match program with five vocational schools (SMK) in West Java.

“We want to contribute to human-resources development as education is the responsibility of educational institutions, the business community and the government,” said Roy.

The five SMK involved in the program are SMK 1 Cikarang Pusat, SMK 1 Cikarang Barat, SMK 1 Cikarang Selatan, SMK Kerawang and SMK Mitra Industri Cibitung.

“The link-and-match program is to ensure that students receive balanced teaching materials between the theory and real working experience at a company,” he added, during the event attended by Industry Minister Airlangga Hartanto and the Mattel Inc. chief supply chain officer and executive vice president, Peter Gibbons. (jlm)

*Topics :*

Mattel, Barbie, anniversary, exports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*What to expect from Indonesian ecommerce in 2017*



Andrew Prasatya
11 months ago
_





Photo credit: sutiporn / 123RF Stock Photo.

Indonesia, among other emerging Asian economies, presents many opportunities for ecommerce. Current projections put the archipelago’s online market at US$130 billion by 2020. With Indonesia’s uniqueness, the ecommerce industry should innovate to dominate the market by improving logistics, technology, and other important facets.

As someone who works in the ecommerce industry, I am exposed every day to discussions on Southeast Asia and Indonesia, specifically. Here are my predictions on the country’s ecommerce trends in 2017.

*One-day delivery service*
Delivery time is one of the most common issues Indonesians face when shopping online. People would say, “I don’t want to buy online because it takes a really long time to get an item. I’d rather buy stuff from a physical store so I can take it right away.”

In 2016, we saw a lot of effort from ecommerce companies to overcome such issues. We saw Bukalapak collaborate with GoJek for one-day delivery services. Tokopedia also used the same strategy with Go Send and Grabexpress, and Lazada made their own delivery service called LEX (Lazada Express).

In 2017, we will see more aggressive movements from ecommerce companies to crack this issue and grab more customers. On January 18, J&T, a logistics service, announced that they were collaborating with Tokopedia to offer free package pickups from users’ homes. We have also seen a lot of rising app-based logistics services, such as Deliveree and Etobee, that offer more delivery options for Indonesian customers. PopBox, a startup that produces automated parcel lockers, can also be used by other ecommerce players.

*The rise of chat bots*
A company’s customer service division takes up a lot of resources; they need to be on standby 24/7 to make sure each customer complaint or question is handled correctly.

Tech Monster, Google, Facebook, and Twitter are all introducing their own chat bots to help with their customer service activities—Google Allo, Facebook Messenger, and Twitter Bots. In 2017, people will spend more time on social media, so using chatbots based on social media platforms is a good move for companies dealing with ecommerce.

*Optimization of mobile apps*
According to Indonesia’s Ministry of Communication and Informatics, 2018 will see 100 million active mobile phone users. With these numbers, Indonesia will have the fourth biggest population of mobile phone users after China, India, and the US.






Photo credit: iPrice Insights.

In 2016, online transactions on PC were still higher compared to those on mobile phones (21.4 million vs. 12.82 million). However, that looks to have changed this year—online transactions on mobile phones were predicted to be higher than those on PC. We have also seen how ecommerce companies, such as Bukalapak and Tokopedia, have actively promoted their own mobile apps (they have made a lot of special promotions for those who purchase from these apps).

To increase mobile phone transactions in 2017 and to get a better insight of their customers, ecommerce companies will try their best to optimize their mobile apps. They will do this by improving their UX and UI, offering more exclusive promotions, and considering affiliate marketing and influencer campaigns.

*Customer loyalty programs*
A recent research found that 49 percent of customers would gladly switch brands for coupons. In 2016 we saw a lot of ecommerce companies offer coupons to boost their customers’ shopping experience. Indonesian ecommerce companies also maximized this trough price comparison and coupon platforms.






Photo credit: iPrice Insights.

In 2017, I’m sure ecommerce companies will be more aggressive in making offers. With a lot of religious, traditional, and national events in Indonesia like Chinese New year, Eid Fitri, Christmas, Islamic New Year, Nyepi, and independence day, there are huge possibilities for companies to offer unique coupons.

*More payment options*
Based on data from WSJ, one of the biggest challenges in Indonesian ecommerce is the low penetration of debit and credit cards in the country. Aware of this situation, a lot of companies offer more than one payment option (ATM transfer and cash on delivery).






Photo credit: iPrice Insights.

There are some Indonesians who are still afraid to make online payments; some are afraid of fraud, while others are afraid that their data is not secure. In order to get more transactions in the country, ecommerce companies should include more payment options.

E-wallets and startups such as iPayMuand PonselPay are some options for ecommerce companies looking to offer more payment options.

These are five predictions of Indonesian ecommerce trends for 2017. Soon, we will see more ecommerce companies make aggressive and interesting moves to dominate the Indonesian market.

Categories: Community, Ecommerce_


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia attracts more foreign direct investment in Q2*
WED, JUL 26, 2017 - 11:32 AM




The flow of foreign direct investment (FDI) into Indonesia increased significantly in the second quarter from the tiny gain in the first three months of 2017, the investment board said on Wednesday. 
PHOTO: AFP
[JAKARTA] The flow of foreign direct investment (FDI) into Indonesia increased significantly in the second quarter from the tiny gain in the first three months of 2017, the investment board said on Wednesday.

On an annual basis and in rupiah terms, FDI increased 10.6 per cent in the April-June quarter. Growth in the first quarter was just one per cent.

The amount of incoming FDI to South-east Asia's largest economy, excluding investment in banking and the oil and gas sectors, was 109.9 trillion rupiah (S$11.2 billion) in the second quarter or about US$8.2 billion, the board's deputy chairman Azhar Lubis said.

The board used a rupiah exchange rate of 13,300 a US dollar, the same as assumed for the average in the 2017 state budget. That compares with the rupiah's spot trading rate on Wednesday morning of 13.332 per US dollar.




For the first quarter, Indonesia reported 97 trillion rupiah of FDI.




In US dollar terms, FDI into Indonesia in the second quarter was up 15.5 per cent from the same period last year. In April-June 2016, FDI amounted to US$7.2 billion.

REUTERS


http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/gov...attracts-more-foreign-direct-investment-in-q2


----------



## Nike

Home

BACK
Home
Newsletter
Introduction

News
BACK
News
Today's Headlines
News Columns
News Flash Indonesia
Polls Indonesia Investments
Trade Expos & Exhibitions


Projects
BACK
Projects
Government Development Plans
Public-Private Partnerships
Private Projects
Public Projects
Production House


Finance
BACK
Finance
Financial Columns
Indonesia Stock Exchange
Stocks & Bonds
Tax System
Macroeconomic Indicators
State Budget
Contacts


Business
BACK
Business
Business Columns
Indonesian Companies
Commodities
Industries & Sectors
Risks
Foreign Investment
Working & Living
Business Platform


Culture
BACK
Culture
Culture Columns
Business Visit
Politics
Economy
Religion
Population
Tourist Guide


About Us
BACK
About Us
Who We Are
Writers' Team
Contact
Join Us


LANGUAGE Select language
BACK
 id

Sign in
Subscribe
Newsletter
*New Order Miracle of Suharto's Indonesia*


Around the mid-1960s Indonesia's economic situation had reached an alarmingly bad condition. The economy suffered from the chaotic political course set out by president Soekarno, Indonesia's first president. Economic matters took a back seat for Soekarno who had spent a lifetime fighting in the political arena. Some examples of his policies that negatively affected the economy were the cutting off of links with the West (thus isolating Indonesia from the world economy and barring the country from receiving much needed foreign aid money) and deficit spending through the printing of money, resulting in an out-of-hand hyperinflation. But after Suharto took over from Soekarno in the mid-1960s economic policies underwent a radical change of course.

Indonesia's economic development during Suharto's New Order government can be divided into three periods, each characterized by specific policies aimed at specific economic contexts. These periods are:

*•* Economic recovery (1966-1973)
*•* Rapid economic growth and increasing government intervention (1974-1982)
*•* Export-led growth and deregulation (1983-1996)

*Economic Recovery (1966-1973)*

The essential mission of Suharto's New Order government was economic development; the first step being the reintegration of Indonesia back into the world economy by rejoining the International Monetary Fund (IMF), the United Nations (UN) and the World Bank in the second half of the 1960s. This started up the flow of badly needed financial assistance and foreign aid from the Western countries and Japan into Indonesia. Hostilities with Malaysia (Soekarno's confrontation politics) were stopped as well. The second step was curtailing the hyperinflation. Suharto turned to a group of economic technocrats (most of whom were educated in the USA) to come up with a plan for economic recovery. In the late 1960s price stability had been established through a policy which prohibited domestic financing in the form of domestic debt or money creation. Subsequently a free market mechanism was restored by decontrol measures, followed by the implementation of the Foreign Investment Law (1967) and Domestic Investment Law (1968). These laws contained attractive incentives for investors to invest in the country resulting in double-digit economic growth in 1968.

*Rapid Economic Growth and Increasing Government Intervention (1974-1982)*

Until 1982 rapid annual economic growth of at least five percent was maintained. Not unimportant, Indonesia benefited significantly from two oil booms that emerged in the 1970s. The first one began in 1973/1974 when the Organization of Petroleum-Exporting Countries (OPEC), of which Indonesia was a member, cut its exports drastically, causing a major rise in oil prices. The second oil boom took place in 1978/1979 when the Iranian revolution disrupted oil production causing another massive price increase. Due to these oil booms the New Order's export earnings as well as government revenues rose steeply. This enabled the public sector to play a greater role in the economy by undertaking substantial public investments in regional development, social development, infrastructure and through the establishment of large-scale (basic) industries, among which were the import-substitution industries. Capital goods and raw materials could be imported due to increased foreign exchange earnings, giving rise to a developing manufacturing sector. However, major riots broke out during a visit of Japan's prime minister in 1974 because of the perceived over-presence of foreign investment projects in the country. Indonesians were frustrated that the indigenous people seemed to be excluded from the fruits of the economy. The government was shocked because of this violent event (that became known as the Malari affair) and introduced more restrictive measures on foreign investment and replacing it with preferential policies favouring the indigenous businessmen. Increased government revenue brought on by the first oil boom meant that the government was no longer dependent on foreign investments, therefore an interventionist approach could be started.

*Export-Led Growth and Deregulation (1983-1996)*

In the early 1980s the price of oil began to fall again and currency realignments in 1985 aggravated Indonesia's foreign debt. The government had to take new measures to restore macroeconomic stability. The rupiah was devalued in 1983 to ease the rising current account deficit, a new tax law was introduced to increase revenue from non-oil taxes and bank deregulation measures were taken (credit ceilings on interest rates were lifted and banks were allowed to set these rates freely). Moreover, the economy had to be redirected from an economy dependent on oil to an economy containing a competitive private sector oriented towards export markets. This implied new deregulation measures to improve the investment climate for private investors. When the oil price fell again in the mid-1980s, the government increased measures to accompany export-led growth (such as the exemption of import duties and another devaluation of the rupiah). These policy changes (in combination with deregulation packages in the 1990s) also affected foreign investments in Indonesia. Especially export-oriented foreign investments were welcomed.

Another sector that was affected by far-reaching deregulation measures was the Indonesian financial sector. New private banks were allowed to be established, existing banks could open up branches across the country and foreign banks were free to operate outside Jakarta. These financial reforms would later turn out to be a problem that intensified the crisis in Indonesia in the late 1990s. But in the meantime, however, these rigorous measures had a positive impact on Indonesia's economy. Manufactured exports began to become the engine of the Indonesian economy. Between 1988 and 1991 Indonesia's Gross Domestic Product grew by an average of nine percent per year, slowing down to an average of 'just' 7.3 percent during the period of 1991 to 1994 and rising again in the following two years.

*Problems at the Horizon*

The text above paints a rather positive picture of the economy during the New Order. Indeed the economy grew rapidly and with it came improvements in its social development (although at a slower pace). In particular the reduction in absolute poverty was a remarkable achievement of the government. In the mid-1960s over half of the Indonesian population lived below the poverty line but by 1996 this number had been reduced to 11 percent of the total Indonesian population. However, the style of rule of the New Order government entailed a couple of dangerous consequences that would come to a climax during the Asian Financial Crisis in the late 1990s.

First of all the essence of the New Order's government's nature. It was a military-backed authoritarian regime that did not respect human rights. During its course for over three decades the government seemed to become more and more out of tune with its citizens. Politics and economics were basically taken away from the public and kept within a small elite around Suharto. But as Indonesians became more educated due to increasing social developments, its educated circles naturally wanted to let their voices heard and participate in politics as well as the economy. Suharto, however, was not in favour of this and reacted by placing more restrictions on Indonesian society (for example the confinement of student demonstrations to university campuses only). This political standstill caused a lot of frustration in a large part of Indonesia's population.

Secondly - and related to the previous paragraph - the New Order was based on a system of nepotism and corruption in which a small group around Suharto benefited tremendously from the economic fruits of the country. This group consisted mainly of ethnic Chinese business partners (fueling ethnic sentiments) and was later joined by Suharto's children. Promises of openness and transparency of government policy were never complied with. Moreover, corruption prevents an economy from functioning effectively. This would be exposed during the Asian Crisis that emerged in 1997.

Thirdly - again related to the previous paragraphs - the financial system had begun to run out of control after the deregulation measures in the banking sector in the late 1980s. With little restrictions to open banks and branches it became more and more difficult to monitor the money flows within the Indonesian banking system. A serious lack of financial data, a weak regulatory and legal framework and illegal money flows all contributed to the fact that Indonesia would be hit hardest during the Asian Financial Crisis.

Read a detailed account about the Asian Financial Crisis.


https://www.indonesia-investments.com/culture/economy/new-order-miracle/item247


----------



## Nike

Home

BACK
Home
Newsletter
Introduction

News
BACK
News
Today's Headlines
News Columns
News Flash Indonesia
Polls Indonesia Investments
Trade Expos & Exhibitions


Projects
BACK
Projects
Government Development Plans
Public-Private Partnerships
Private Projects
Public Projects
Production House


Finance
BACK
Finance
Financial Columns
Indonesia Stock Exchange
Stocks & Bonds
Tax System
Macroeconomic Indicators
State Budget
Contacts


Business
BACK
Business
Business Columns
Indonesian Companies
Commodities
Industries & Sectors
Risks
Foreign Investment
Working & Living
Business Platform


Culture
BACK
Culture
Culture Columns
Business Visit
Politics
Economy
Religion
Population
Tourist Guide


About Us
BACK
About Us
Who We Are
Writers' Team
Contact
Join Us


LANGUAGE Select language
BACK
 id

Sign in
Subscribe
Newsletter
*Indonesian Business Culture*


_This section is written by Executive Orientation Services. This company provides cross-cultural training that teaches people to understand the differences that exist between Western and Indonesian business cultures._

*Dimensions of Difference: why business must be approached differently in Indonesia*

Indonesia has often been described as a shining chain of emerald islands scattered across the equator from Asia to Australia. Few other countries in the world are comprised of more distinct cultures and languages than Indonesia. Its diversity of peoples and belief systems makes it certain that the foreign professional working in Indonesia encounters situations that are confusing and unexpected. Add to this mix a struggling economy, a nascent democracy with a co-opted bureaucracy, and the world’s largest Muslim population, and the result is a fascinating conglomerate culture in one of the largest and most important countries in the world. Business must be approached differently in Indonesia than in most Western countries. Cultural background, education, and upbringing make a difference on how managers approach work.

Culture affects people and, therefore, business in five primary areas. To assess these differences, we ask the following questions:

*1. What is the cultures belief in human nature?*Does the culture believe that people are basically good, basically evil, or a combination of both?

*2. What is the relationship between humans and nature?* Are humans subjugated to nature? Does nature control your life? Do people live in harmony with nature, or does the culture believe that humans should have mastery over nature?

*3. What is the culture’s sense of time?* Is the culture past oriented where people look to the past as a guide for today? Does the culture live for the present? Is it perhaps situational? Or does the culture look towards the future with a belief that planning, deadlines, and goal setting make it possible for people to succeed?

*4. What is the proper aspect of human activity?* Is it enough just to _Be_, meaning that it is not necessary to accomplish great things in your life to feel that it has been worthwhile. Does the culture believe in Being in Becoming, where people are on the earth for their own inner development. Does the culture believe in Taking Action? This means that it is action-oriented with the belief that if people work hard, they will be rewarded.

*5. What is the nature of social relationships in the culture?* Is the culture authoritarian with clearly defined relationships like natural-born leaders and natural-born followers? Does the culture believe in the collective meaning that people are defined as part of a group? Does the culture believe in individualism and equal rights? This would mean that all people are equal and have control over their own destiny.

The differences between Western cultural styles and Indonesian cultural norms become very apparent in the business environment. Most Western cultures believe that humanity is basically good. Most Western cultures believe that the human-nature relationship is one of Mastery over Nature meaning that if nature gets in the way you change it. Most Western cultures have a very strong future-time sense with the belief that planning and scheduling today make it possible to succeed tomorrow. Finally, most Western cultures have a strong belief in individualism and equal rights meaning that if you work hard, you will be rewarded.






Indonesian standard business culture is quite different. First of all, it should be understood that there is no single Indonesian culture. Indonesia with its 17,000 islands and hundreds of different ethnic groups is a vast collection of different peoples and cultures. Thus, you must always know who you are dealing with. However, Javanese culture has long dominated the archipelago and is the standard for Indonesian business culture today.

Indonesians generally believe that people are a mixture of good and evil. People are usually good especially when constrained by responsibilities to the group. However, there is the potential for evil in all people. Normally constrained individuals can perform irrational acts believed to be outside that person’s control.

There is a strong belief in subjugation to nature, meaning that nature controls your life and there is little you can do as an individual to move yourself ahead. One should accept one’s position in life.

Most Indonesians tend to look toward the past as an example for today. There is a strong belief in tradition but also in rules and regulations that need to be followed regardless of practicality.

In Indonesia the proper aspect of humanity is to be expressive and emotional although that expressiveness and emotionalism lives just under the surface. This means that it can be difficult to determine the emotional state of most Indonesian coworkers, but that strong emotions can surface in ways that may be confusing to a Western supervisor.

Social relationships tend to be twofold in Indonesian culture. First there is a strong authoritarian framework with natural born leaders and natural born followers. These relationships are clearly defined. However, within each particular group there is a strong belief that the community makes decisions in order to avoid individual responsibility.

A change in management becomes a particularly difficult situation in Indonesia. Often the corporate home office will not accept common practices and procedures found in Indonesia as a best practice and requires Indonesian managers and staff to adapt to the international corporate culture. A deep understanding of the cultural traits found in Indonesian business is required before an action plan can be completed to implement change. The home corporate office usually has little understanding of the profound cultural complexity of implementing change in Indonesian offices, factories, and businesses.

For these reasons and many others, it becomes critical that foreign professionals working in Indonesia look past the elaborate subterfuge found in Indonesian business and incorporate the correct cultural traits to manage Indonesian personnel. Simultaneously, Indonesian managers must be instructed in the expectations of their foreign superiors and coworkers. Without an understanding of the cultural expectations of the other group, frustration and confusion are the norm.

Understanding the best techniques for intercultural business management is the overarching goal of Executive Orientation Services (EOS) and its cross-cultural training programs. EOS will help you learn to understand that cultural patterns influence our own and others’ words and actions. By understanding cultural differences and similarities, you can develop ways to communicate and collaborate more effectively across cultures.

EOS provides you valuable tools for dialogue with your colleagues and friends, to begin to know them both as unique individuals and also as members of their cultures. You will soon learn to look at culture as a way to capitalize on differences to promote satisfaction and effectiveness in your business, your organization, your team, and your community. EOS brings a special and unique understanding of Indonesian business customs and practices, and how they effect multi-cultural work relationships.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia attracts more foreign direct investment in Q2*
> WED, JUL 26, 2017 - 11:32 AM
> REUTERS
> 
> 
> http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/gov...attracts-more-foreign-direct-investment-in-q2



total direct investment reached IDR 513.2 trillion (approx. USD $38.3 billion) in January-September 2017, up 13.2 percent from total investment in the same period one year ago. you posted old news.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New train set made by PT. INKA. This train will be used in Sulawesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

pr1v4t33r said:


> New train set made by PT. INKA. This train will be used in Sulawesi.


Nice. But should work on the design...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HannibalBarca said:


> Nice. But should work on the design...



i know right, but we're working on this front. Last time i checked, INKA currently collaborating with Taiwanese rolling stock co. to build new facilities in Indonesia for building stainless steel electric trains. With this new facility, INKA would be able to use better material and produce better train sets design.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Bundaran HI/Underground Station/MRT Jakarta


































pr1v4t33r said:


> New train set made by PT. INKA. This train will be used in Sulawesi.



as for inspection train, for me its too much and we don't need that . the design doesn't look good. next time INKA should learn from local bus manufacture or like the one they made in bekasi APMS. And again, for inspection train its too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

HannibalBait a said:


> Nice. But should work on the design...


I kinda like it, it looks like Hanibal Lecter on Silence of The Lamb


----------



## Nike

*Batam industry turns to robots as minimum wage skyrockets*


Fadli
The Jakarta Post

Batam, Riau Islands | Tue, December 12, 2017 | 06:00 pm



Seeking opportunities: Hundreds of job seekers flock to the Batamindo Industrial Area in Mukakuning, Batam, Riau Islands, on Feb. 6, 2016. (Tribun Batam/File)



Industrial players in Batam, Riau Islands, are considering using robots to increase production cost efficiency as the monthly city minimum wage (UMK) for workers has continued to increase.

The advisory council head for the Riau Islands chapter of the Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo), Abidin Hasibuan, said Batam's UMK for 2018 was high, even higher than the minimum wage in Johor Baru, Malaysia.

Last month, Riau Islands governor Nurdin Basirun decided the UMK next year would be Rp 3.52 million (US$246.63 ), or 8.7 percent higher than the previous year.

“We are taking careful steps to anticipate the impact of such a high minimum wage,” he said recently.

Abidin further said the skyrocketing minimum wage had forced the electronic manufacturing industry in Batam to use robots instead of manual labor to increase their production cost efficiency.

Abidin, who is also the president director of cellphone manufacturing company Satnusa Persada, said it would unfortunately lead to massive layoffs, said

“This is the only thing they can do to manage their production costs and make it more efficient, as the minimum wage [in Batam] is too high,” he added.

“One robot can replace one line of a production process, which usually consists of seven to 10 workers,” said factory worker Arnold Novi.

Simon Ng, the general manager of electronic manufacturer Honfoong Plastic Industries, said his company now employed only 450 workers, whereas in 2001, it had 3,400 employees.

“The problem [in Batam] is that the minimum wage increases every year, but it is not balanced with increases in the productivity of workers,” he said. (nmn/ebf)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...rns-to-robots-as-minimum-wage-skyrockets.html


----------



## Nike

Just for info, Indonesia doesnt rely much on import to fulfill agriculture engineering products like tractor, hand tractor, trashing machine, milling machine etc. There is one a family company CV karya Hidup Sentosa, with patent brand Quick able to supply and secure more than 70 %per cent of Indonesian agriculture engines needs. Quick brand able to sold more than 50.000 units of hand tractor every year and not to mention their other products. Beginning with humble workshop in middle of agriculture area in Yogyakarta this company under second generation guidance able to grow into a National class company and right now trying to secure their foothold in Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia gaming industry has great economic potential: Industry group*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, December 18, 2017 | 11:06 am



Two video game players are seen in the file photo. The gaming and animation industry has untapped potential in contributing the country's economy, says the chairman of the Indonesian Animation and Creative Industry Association. (Shutterstock/File)





The gaming and animation industry has great potential to boost the economy, as Indonesia is one of the largest markets of the global industry, the industry association has said according to a _kompas.com _report recently.

Indonesian Animation and Creative Industry Association (AINIKI) chairman Ardian Elkana was citing the results of a survey from gaming market researcher Newzoo, which ranked Indonesia as the second largest gaming market in the Southeast Asia after Thailand and the 16th largest in the world this year.

With 43.7 million active gamers, Indonesia earned US$879.7 million in revenues from the industry this year, while the industry's worldwide revenues was an estimated $94.4 billion, Ardian added.

China, the United States and Japan are the top players in the gaming industry.

The gaming and animation industry was a cost-efficient business, because manufacturers did not require a large space, Ardian said. “We also don’t need customer service or loading and unloading at ports, because [games] are expected through the internet,” he explained.

He advised the gaming industry to collaborate with other businesses, such as comics publishers and merchandise makers to boost profits.

He said the country's video game producers also needed to feature the local cultures to introduce Indonesia to the world.

Meanwhile, the head of Bank Indonesia's Jakarta office, Doni P. Joewono, said the gaming industry contributed 1.93 percent to the economy.

He expressed optimism that the industry could become a major economic contributor if creative industry players could explore their full potential. (sha/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-great-economic-potential-industry-group.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Patimban Port to partially operate in 2019*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sat, June 10, 2017 | 02:15 pm



Key details of Patimban Port project (JP/File)



Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia Masafumi Ishii said the Indonesia-Japan flagship deep seaport project in Patimban, West Java, was in its final stage of preparations for the start of construction.

“We can at least partially open the port in the first quarter of 2019. So everything is proceeding. Before the end of March, at least part of it should be opened,” the ambassador said Friday at the Industry Ministr

Earlier reports said construction of the port, a strategic project expected to help ease logistics in the country, would likely start by the end of 2017.

_*(Read also: Land acquisition for Patimban port to start this year)*_

The port is designed to have a container capacity of 1.5 million 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs) once it is partially completed in 2019 and 7.5 million TEUs by 2027, about half the capacity of the country’s busiest port, Jakarta’s Tanjung Priok.

The port will be located in Subang, about 70 kilometers from the Karawang Industrial Estate in Bekasi, West Java, where many Japanese industrial firms, particularly automotive manufacturers, operate. *(dis/hwa)*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/06/10/patimban-port-to-partially-operate-in-2019.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

madokafc said:


> Just for info, Indonesia doesnt rely much on import to fulfill agriculture engineering products like tractor, hand tractor, trashing machine, milling machine etc. There is one a family company CV karya Hidup Sentosa, with patent brand Quick able to supply and secure more than 70 %per cent of Indonesian agriculture engines needs. Quick brand able to sold more than 50.000 units of hand tractor every year and not to mention their other products. Beginning with humble workshop in middle of agriculture area in Yogyakarta this company under second generation guidance able to grow into a National class company and right now trying to secure their foothold in Africa.



Actually the government and regional government already give away for free, it takes time and extra effort for it. as of now there is 180.000 agriculture engineering product already give away for the farmer across indonesia. the results is west kalimantan export a hundred ton of rice to malaysia next year, and also next year we export corn to them. i have to admit that, jokowi really well know how to do with it. 

read here : http://www.republika.co.id/berita/e...53-pemerintah-sudah-bagikan-180-ribu-alsintan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Government to add power lines in Papua in 2018*
Kamis, 21 Desember 2017 14:24 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo called on residents to explain the electricity condition in Papua when inaugurating PLTMG in Nabire Regency on Wednesday (20/12/2017),(ANTARANews/Joko Susilo)

Nabire, Papua (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government has targeted to add power lines to villages in Papua in 2018.

"I have asked the Minister of Energy, Mineral Resources and the National Electric Company to add power lines to all villages in Papua," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated here on Wednesday.

Jokowi inaugurated the 20 MW and 50 MW gasoline-powered generators of Jayapura in Nabire District.

He added that at least two thousand villages in Papua had not received electricity lines, as they were located in remote areas and difficult terrains.

Widodo noted that the hard terrains have caused difficulties for related parties to construct electricity lines to rural areas.

Despite the high price of construction in Papua, the government is eager to build the infrastructure in Papua, including the power lines, to achieve social welfare, Widodo remarked.

Besides power lines, the president revealed that the government would also conduct several efforts to boost the development of economy in Papua, such as implementing the single-fuel price, decreasing cement price, constructing Trans-Papua access road, as well as improving health and educational services.

He added that the government will fulfill the electricity needs of Papua residents by making use of solar cells and PLN power lines. 

(UU.B019/B/KR-BSR/B003) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/113965/government-to-add-power-lines-in-papua-in-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Fitch upgrades Indonesia rating to BBB*

_December 21, 2017_

Fitch has raised its rating for Indonesia by one level citing stronger resilience to external shocks and economic policies designed to maintain stability.

The ratings agency upgraded Indonesia’s long-term foreign and local-currency-denominated debt by one notch to BBB from BBB- previously.

Fitch said:

_"Monetary policy has been sufficiently disciplined to limit bouts of volatile capital outflows during challenging periods. Macro-prudential measures have helped curb a sharp rise in corporate external debt, while financial deepening has coincided with improved market stability. The focus on macro stability is also evident in credible budget assumptions in the previous few years."_

The Indonesian rupiah cheered the news, strengthening as much as 0.3 per cent against the dollar.

The upgrade comes after Standard and Poors lifted its rating on the country’s debt out of junk status in May. The upgrade meant the country’s sovereign bonds were rated at investment grade by all three major credit ratings agencies for the first time since the Asian financial crisis.

https://www.ft.com/content/82e3bc5e-49b9-3a3f-a3f3-ba3200ce80f2
https://www.ft.com/content/82e3bc5e-49b9-3a3f-a3f3-ba3200ce80f2
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia promotes tourism in Ecuador*
Selasa, 19 Desember 2017 22:54 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Embassy in Quito, Ecuador, continues to intensively promote Indonesia in the Latin American country, whose people are still less familiar with Indonesia.

"The Indonesian Embassy in Quito and the Ministry of Tourism are organizing a promotional event of Indonesian tourism, which is preceded by a business meeting with operators and local travel agents," Indonesian Ambassador to Ecuador, Diennaryati Tjokrosuprihatono, said in her statement sent via whatsapp text received by ANTARA here on Monday night (Dec 18).

Ecuadorians still think that Indonesia was part of Singapore, China, or India, and they are more familiar with Vietnam and chose the country as a tourist destination, she noted.

The embassy and the tourism ministry had organized a promotional event last week to further introduce Indonesia to the Ecuadorians. The event featured a night art performance to showcase Indonesia`s culture and gastronomic richness.

"The concept of the event was formed as a meeting place between tour operators, travel agencies, and buyers from Ecuador," the ambassador stated.

About 17 companies participated in the business meeting of the Indonesian tourism ministry, tour operators, and travel agencies. From this meeting, four "high society" groups will hold a tour to Indonesia directly from Ecuador.

More than 160 guests, who were mostly from an upper-class society in Ecuador, attended the night show that featured dances, musical show, and fashion show. 

Most of the guests who attended the business meeting and the night show were invited by Ximena Rodas, who is the sister of Quito Mayor Mauricio Rodas. Ximena has an Indonesian friend and loves Indonesia. Her house is full of Indonesian ornaments.

"Rodas has an enormous influence and network," Diennaryati revealed, admitting that she did not know any of the upper-class guests who attended the event.

On the other hand, she pointed out that the guests have changed their holiday itinerary from other countries to Indonesia after knowing more about Indonesia`s tourism industry.

Diennaryati also explained that she had proposed Rodas to the Tourism Minister to designate her as a tourism ambassador who would help promote Indonesia in Ecuador.

(T.KR-LWA/INE)
EDITED BY INE
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/S012) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/113934/indonesia-promotes-tourism-in-ecuador

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia relaxes import regulations for 6 commodities*


Stefani Ribka
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, December 21, 2017 | 12:36 pm



Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)



Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said on Wednesday he had signed six regulation drafts to relax import procedures and requirements for six types of commodities in a bid to help small and medium enterprises (SMEs) procure raw materials.

The drafts will be passed to the Law and Human Rights Ministry for validation and are expected to be applicable early next year, he added.

“The policy will allow SMEs to import small amounts via traders with general import permits, API-U holders or via PBL (logistics bonded zones),” he told a press conference on Wednesday.

However, small and medium business entrepreneurs still need to show their taxpayers numbers (NPWP) and business identity numbers to the API-U holders.

The six categories are:

Used machinery or capital goods of up to five units per shipment;

Food and beverages of up to 500 kilograms except confectioneries per delivery, traditional medicine and health supplements up to 500 kilograms per delivery and electronics of up to 10 pieces per delivery;

Forestry products that do not require recommendation letters from the Environment and Forestry Ministry;

Raw materials for plastics of up to 5 tons per delivery; glasses of up to 50 pieces per delivery without a surveyor report;

Raw materials for medicine, food and cosmetics with less certification requirements;

And certain meat products. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...xes-import-regulations-for-6-commodities.html


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina amends MoU for further expansion in Algeria*


Viriya P. Singgih
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, December 22, 2017 | 10:37 am



Pertamina president director Elia Massa Manik (tempo.co/File)



State-owned energy firm Pertamina plans to expand its presence in Algeria by penetrating deeper into that country's oil and gas sector, officially amending on Thursday its memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Algerian state energy firm Sonatrach.

The MoU was originally signed in September 2016.

Through the amended MoU, Pertamina claims it will be able to develop new oil assets in Algeria with total reserves of 100 million barrels of oil and an estimated production rate of 20,000 to 30,000 barrels per day.

Pertamina and Sonatrach will soon finalize their deal and settle several commercial terms before submitting a plan of development (POD) to the Algerian oil and gas authority.

“This move reflects Pertamina’s seriousness in expanding its upstream business operations overseas in an effort to increase Indonesia’s oil and gas production and reserves,” Pertamina president director Elia Massa Manik said in a statement on Thursday.

He added that the two companies were also considering teaming up in the business of liquefied natural gas (LNG) and liquefied petroleum gas (LPG).

Pertamina, through its subsidiary Pertamina Internasional EP (PIEP), currently has participating interests in three Algerian oil and gas fields, with 65 percent interest in the MLN field, 16.9 percent interest in the EMK field and 3.73 percent in the OHD field.

In the first half of 2017, Pertamina’s overseas oil and gas production grew by almost 30 percent annually to 152,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day. (bbn)

*Topics :*

pertamina, Pertamina-EP, Algeria
 http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...nds-mou-for-further-expansion-in-algeria.html


----------



## Nike

http://insight.jakartaglobe.id/smart-cities-in-indonesias-future-challenges-and-opportunities/
Jakarta. Indonesia’s rapid transformation from a rural to urban economy has served as one of the benchmarks for the country’s massive growth potential, while simultaneously underscoring several challenges it needs to confront.

With nearly 70 percent of the country’s population expected to live in cities by 2025, the public and private sectors must come up with innovative ways to allow citizens to benefit from this rapid transition, lest they further succumb to traffic congestion, pollution, or disasters resulting from past underinvestment in cities.

Infrastructure development must keep up with demand, while investment in innovative solutions can contribute to sustainable living.

The smart city concept offers a new approach for some of Indonesia’s major cities, which have undergone significant growth, but it can also benefit others in the archipelago to prepare them for the expected population growth.

The concept is centered on how urban development can integrate information and communication technology and the Internet of Things (IoT) in a secure and effective way to manage public assets and resources, including traffic and transportation systems, waste management and law enforcement.

*Progress so Far*
Jakarta, like several other Indonesian cities, is undergoing the transition to a smart city as part of the regional government’s efforts to increase living standards and ensure sustainable resource management, and in response to issues that have long adversely affected residents, such as poor air quality, vulnerability to floods and the perennial problem of traffic congestion.

The Jakarta Smart City program, launched in 2014, aims to promote and implement smart city initiatives, including people, mobility, living standards, economics, the environment and government. It has since become the provincial government’s hub for the latest technology.

The program seeks to encourage city officials and citizens to increase the daily use of smart city technologies, such as the public transportation app Trafi and communication app Qlue, that provide citizens with a platform to voice their concerns and aspirations.

Bandung in West Java has also been ambitious in developing its own smart city technologies.

The city’s Command Center was the first of its kind and the concept has since been implemented in other cities in Indonesia, including Jakarta. The local government has also expressed interest in incorporating a smart surveillance and monitoring system, as well as smart lighting, which may well be in the city’s near future.

Surabaya in East Java has implemented a form of e-government that allows financial matters to be managed through an online-based system.

The city administration of Makassar in South Sulawesi issues residents with smart cards that can be used for cashless financial transactions. The city also implemented a surveillance system to monitor roads and traffic.

Medan in North Sumatra is currently working on a plan that puts the emphasis on a smart transportation system.

These cities illustrate the enthusiasm for effective and modern technology in the future, and they are paving the way for well-rounded development to cater to the needs of Indonesia’s urban population.

*Challenges Ahead*
In Indonesia, regional governments are responsible for urban development, under the supervision and guidance of the central government.

While regional governments are expected to finance, maintain and rehabilitate infrastructure, most of their budgets are spent on salary expenditures, Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said.

“Alternative sources of funding are crucial to support the development of infrastructure in this country,” Basuki said in a statement.

There is some help at hand. In June last year, the World Bank and the Swiss government established the $13.4-million Indonesia Sustainable Urbanization Multi-Donor Trust Fund to help the Southeast Asian nation ensure that its urbanization process is economically, socially and environmentally sustainable.

The bureaucracy, administration and coordination are also crucial elements to consider in the implementation of such development projects.

Malcolm Foo, a global adviser at PricewaterhouseCoopers Consulting Indonesia, believes the establishment of a dedicated unit focused on coordinating smart city initiatives and programs would help to enable effective implementation.

“Mayors, for instance, can set up a unit that reports to him or her directly, which coordinates smart city initiatives across the government’s departments and agencies,” Foo said.

“Proper planning – developing a smart city roadmap – is critical for gaining buy-in, resourcing and sequencing the initiatives, because some may have interdependencies with others,” Foo said.

Indonesia must also consider its increasingly well-connected citizens, especially as the number of smartphone users in the archipelago is expected to grow from 55.4 million in 2015 to 92 million by 2019, according to market research company eMarketer.

Smartphone usage will be closely linked to the development of smart city technologies. Research conducted by The Economist’s intelligence unit under the title “Empowering Cities,” highlights the importance of engaging citizens through advances in digital technology to “provide a steady flow of feedback and ideas to city officials” that are crucial to shaping a city in which all stakeholders have a voice.

Still, it’s important for regional and city governments to prioritize how those technologies can contribute to each city’s sustainability, business climate and living standards, while addressing unique needs.

“Not all smart city initiatives have to be about technology,” Foo said.

One example of this is small charges on plastic shopping bags. The initiative forms part of an effort for cities to become more environmentally sustainable, and it has proved effective in reducing plastic waste as people start to use reusable bags.

A pilot project Indonesia implemented last year involving customers being charged for plastic bags met with varied success rates in different cities in the archipelago. Due to some retailers having shown reluctance to continue the policy, the government is currently looking at creating incentives and considering its next step to reduce plastic waste.

Lippo Karawaci director Jopy Rusli said a smart city starts to manifest from the design and planning stage. That is what Lippo does with its latest city development, Meikarta, on the eastern outskirts of Jakarta.

“For instance, the city’s road network adopts a grid system like those in Melbourne and New York. We also built it in four layers to reduce the likelihood of traffic congestion,” Jopy said.

“All [modes of] public transportation in Meikarta are designed to link up with each other, equipped with sensors and CCTV to allow a fast response during emergencies,” he added.

*Coordinated Vision, Capacity Building and Public Education*
Foo emphasized the importance of a “continuity of vision and leadership,” and said these aspects are key to realizing smart cities.

Long-term regional plans and clear accountability for implementing them serve as a backbone to ensure that progress continues even after leadership changes take place, especially because the vision of a smart city tends to evolve as time goes by.

“[Another] critical success factor is the capability of the people who are responsible for driving and implementing the vision. Do these people have the capacity, the digital competency, the problem-solving ability, the imagination to implement it, to create the right conditions and policies to promote the growth of a smart city – that’s the challenge,” Foo said.

He added that education and training of city staff is also critical, alluding to the possibility of gaps between a given technology and the staff who will use it.

“We need to put schools around the table so that they can take part in some of the discussions. […] What we are working on is a long-term, beneficial partnership and collaboration, including in education, the training process, understanding each other and doing business,” said Rachid Boulaouine, a trade counselor at Business France, which has been working with some Indonesian cities to address urban issues over the past years.

Cooperation with countries such as France and Sweden may play a key role in the country’s urban development.

In October, Indonesia and Sweden agreed to increase technical cooperation and technological transfers, with the archipelago seeking to apply the Swedish triple helix model, which involves cooperation between the government, private sector and universities.

*Partnering With Foreign Companies*
In February, the representatives of French companies involved in sustainable urban development visited Jakarta, Bandung, Surabaya and Palembang, South Sumatra, where they shared their expertise on how Indonesian cities can be transformed effectively to meet the needs and demands of their citizens.

Business France’s work has largely focused on the development of sustainable city programs, where cooperation has been alongside local public agencies such as Jakpro, as well as local governments, including from Bandung and Surabaya.

The commission’s City of Tomorrow program will showcase green transportation and smart building solutions in January and April next year, respectively.

In an interview with the Jakarta Globe, Boulaouine said partnerships with local counterparts have been essential for the projects carried out by French companies in Indonesia.

“They [French companies] need a strong partner in which they can rely on in terms of developing, maintaining, training, educating and understanding the market. A French company will bring the technology and there is a local partner who is going to tell us how the technology needs to be implemented,” Boulaouine said.

His sentiments were echoed by representatives of Business Sweden, an organization jointly owned by the Swedish government and representatives of the country’s business community.

“There’s a very strong interest from the European Union and Swedish companies to invest in Indonesia. […] Some Swedish companies rely on having strong partnerships with local businesses,” Anders Wickberg, Business Sweden trade commissioner to Indonesia, told the Jakarta Globe.

Business Sweden is set to take Swedish companies on a roadshow to Jakarta, Bandung and Makassar in November, aiming to establish long-term dialogue and relations with Indonesian stakeholders and give them an opportunity to showcase Swedish solutions for smart cities, technologies and urban transportation.

Security video surveillance experts from Sweden-based Axis Communications have implemented their video analytics solution to monitor Jakarta’s highways, in addition to airport projects across the country. The company has also supported various local governments’ smart city projects, including in West Papua.

“We’re actively trying to go outside of Java to really establish relations and understand what’s going on there and engaging with them,” said André Nilsson, a Business Sweden consultant.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gerbong LRT Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Jelang Tutup Tahun, Begini Progres Proyek LRT Jakarta*
*Fadhly Fauzi Rachman* - detikFinance




Foto: Dok. PT Jakarta Propertindo
*Jakarta *- Pembangunan kereta (Light Rail Transit/LRT) DKI Jakarta rute Velodrome-Kelapa Gading masih terus dikerjakan. Hingga memasuki akhir 2017 atau per 15 Desember ini, progres proyek tersebut secara keseluruhan mencapai 55,64%.

Rinciannya, untuk pekerjaan persiapan telah selesai 100%. Kemudian pembangunan prasarana seperti jalur LRT sepanjang 5,8 kilometer (km) mencapai 50,85%, dan pengadaan rolling stock atau kereta ringannya sendiri mencapai 51,19%.

Adapun, struktur jalur layang ditargetkan sudah tersambung semuanya selambat-lambatnya di Januari 2018, testing & commissioning ditargetkan mulai pada awal bulan Mei 2018 dan soft operation sudah dapat dilakukan pada awal Agustus 2018. 






Proyek LRT Jakarta jelang tutup tahun 2017 Foto: Dok. PT Jakarta Propertindo

"Rel dari Rusia dan Bantalan Rel dari Cirebon telah tiba di lapangan, pekerjaan rel LRT (Trackwork) mulai dikerjakan di jalur layang pada bulan November 2017 lalu. Pekerjaan dinding parapet juga telah dimulai dan saat ini sedang berlangsung," kata Direktur Utama PT Jakarta Propertindo (Jakpro), Satya Heragandhi, dalam keterangannya kepada detikFinance, Jakarta, Senin (4/12/2017).

Sementara untuk keretanya, proses pengecatan kereta pertama sudah selesai pada Oktober 2017. Pengecatan dilakukan di Korea.

"Kemudian dua gerbong pertama akan tiba di Jakarta paling lambat di akhir bulan April 2018 untuk testing & commissioning dan delapan gerbong LRT ditargetkan siap untuk beroperasi pada akhir Juli 2018 dan 8 gerbong LRT berikutnya hanya akan siap beroperasi di akhir Oktober 2018," kata Satya.

ProyekLRTJakarta jelang tutup tahun 2017



Proyek LRT Jakarta jelang tutup tahun 2017 Foto: Dok. PT Jakarta Propertindo

Satya menambahkan pengerjaan dari proyek kereta ringan ini masih sesuai dengan rencana. Sebelumnya, pengoperasian LRT Jakarta ini ditarget lebih cepat selesai bulan Juli 2018.*(hns/hns)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Nusa Tenggara Timur Province*


> Saat ini pembangunan infrastruktur jalan di perbatasan NTT dengan Timor Leste dilakukan bersama-sama dengan Zeni TNI sepanjang 176 km dengan 27 buah jembatan yang di kenal dengan istilah Sabuk Merah Sektor Timur. Pool/PUPR.
























https://finance.detik.com/foto-bisn...asan-ntt-yang-dipercantik-jokowi/3#detailfoto

*FO Laluan Madani - Batam*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Soekarno Hatta International Airport - Raillink Service*

*










































*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Bugs

*PT. INKA ( Indonesia's train manufacturer ) Exports Diesel Trains to Philippine.*

- 3 sets of diesel trains will be exported to the Philippines starting January 2018. 1 set = 6 trains.
- INKA's export to Philippine is not the first time.
- INKA has been invited to bid train procurements in Africa and South America.
- INKA's current capacity limits export opportunities.
- INKA will undergo factory expansion to cope with export demands.








*Inka Ekspor 6 Kereta Diesel ke Filipina*

*JAKARTA* - *PT Inka (Persero)* akan kembali mengekspor kereta buatan Indonesia. Kali ini negara yang akan dituju yakni Filipina. Ekspor kereta tersebut akan dilakukan pada awal Januari 2018.

"Nanti kita punya kado akhir tahun. Kita akan ada penandatanganan dengan Filipina untuk kereta rel diesel. Kami akan kirim pada minggu kedua Januari 2018 kalau tidak ada halangan," ujar Plt Direktur Utarna PT Inka (Persero), Mohamad Nur Sodiq, di Grand Hyatt, Jakarta, Rabu (27/12/2017).

Dia mengatakan, nilai kontrak yang disepakati dengan Filipina untuk 3 trainset sekira Rp300 miliar.

"Filipina awal tahun mudah-mudah bisa _signing_ untuk kereta. Itu ada 3 _train set_ dengan 1 _train set _6 car," ujarnya.

Sebenarnya, kata Nur, INKA sudah banyak sekali mendapatkan undangan dari luar negeri untuk ikut tender kereta. Bahkan, di antaranya sudah masukan penawaran utamanya negara di ASEAN.

"Tapi memang kita atur iramanya supaya bisa terlayani dengan baik. Jangan sampai terima semua pesanan tapi kemampuan kita _enggak_ cukup. Alhamdulillah kita sedang dalam posisi on top. Bahkan negara Amerika Selatan sudah mengundang," ujarnya.

Tahun lalu, Inka juga mengirimkan 15 gerbong kereta api pesanan Bangladesh melalui Pelabuhan Tanjung Perak, Surabaya.

*Baca Juga: 2 Lokasi Jadi Bidikan Menhub untuk Bandara, Antara Sukabumi dan Pelabuhan Ratu*

Ekspor perdana gerbong kereta api ditandai dengan penekanan tombol sirene yang dilakukan Menteri Keuangan Bambang Brodjonegoro, dilanjutkan dengan pemindahan gerbong ke dalam Kapal Seiyo Spring. Ke-15 gerbong tersebut merupakan pengiriman tahap pertama dari total pemesanan 150 unit senilai USD73 juta. Pengiriman sisa gerbong dilakukan bertahap hingga Agustus 2016.

Untuk mendorong ekspor kereta tersebut, Inka menyatakan keinginan membangun industri perkeretaapian dan pabrik di Kabupaten Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, dengan taksiran investasi sekitar Rp600 miliar.

"Berdasarkan paparan PT INKA, pabrik diharapkan sudah beroperasi tahun 2019. Tentu kami menyambut hangat, selain bisa menguatkan industri perkeretaapian nasional dan langkah ini bisa semakin menggerakkan ekonomi lokal di daerah kami," ucap Bupati Banyuwangi Abdullah Azwar Anas di Banyuwangi, Senin (23/10/2017).

Anas mengatakan, pihaknya telah menyampaikan kepada PT INKA untuk menjalin sinergi dengan SMK yang ada di Banyuwangi, sehingga lulusan-lulusan SMK bisa dididik untuk terlibat dalam industri perkeretaapian nasional.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bungaterakhir

since the government build more road & toll road, what we need nowaday is Road sweeper. i dont see SoE or Private company made these stuff. in the future there will be more road and toll road, more new urban or metropolitan area and ofcourse the population increase. so, we can't relies on import for this kind of machine. i hope our local private company will see this as big opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*EDITORIAL: Another well-deserved upgrade*


EDITORIAL
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, December 28, 2017 | 09:03 am



A view of Jakarta city. (Shutterstock/File)



Indonesia will be in a stronger position to weather the second wave of monetary tightening expected to result from the United States Federal Reserve’s (Fed) move to up its funds rate another three times next year, after Fitch Ratings raised the country’s sovereign rating to BBB investment grade last week.

Strong pressure on capital outflow from Indonesia has been cited as one of the biggest downside risks the country is likely to encounter next year as a result of the Fed’s plan to further tighten its monetary policy. But last week’s rating upgrade, the second this year after S&P Global Ratings lifted the country out of junk bond status in May, will most probably keep Indonesia’s risk premium and foreign currency and rupiah bond yields low.

The country’s resilience to external shocks is among the key rating drivers as policymakers focus on stability. There have been many positive developments in the key economic indicators that qualified Indonesia for another rating upgrade from Fitch Ratings.

The most important of them is the consistent macroeconomic policy that focuses on stability, as proven by the high fiscal discipline to maintain the fiscal deficit way below the 3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) ceiling, credible budget assumptions used since last year and low government debt that has been kept at below 30 percent of GDP. The government’s 2018 deficit target of 2.2 percent of GDP shows a conservative approach. This provides leeway for budgetary pressure to expand as household spending usually rises significantly during an election year. 

A more flexible exchange rate that helped increase foreign exchange reserves to more than US$127 billion as of this month and low inflation are other reasons for the upgrade. Moreover, monetary policy has been sufficiently disciplined to limit bouts of volatile capital outflow. Macroprudential measures have helped curb a sharp rise in corporate external debt, while financial deepening has coincided with improved market stability. 

The 16 reform packages launched thus far have improved the investment climate, contributing greatly to a more expedient administration and licensing of businesses, reducing business costs and risks and encouraging a higher pace of direct capital inflow amid the global pickup in trade and stabilizing commodity prices. 

In Fitch’s view, Indonesia’s finances have become more resilient to potential external vulnerabilities as a result of the consistent focus of the government’s policy framework on macroeconomic stability and the improvement in external buffers, including foreign exchange reserves.

The rating agency, however, cautioned that despite the significant improvements generated by the reform implementation, Indonesia’s economy continues to exhibit some structural weaknesses and is less developed on a number of indicators than that of many of its peers. Indonesia’s dependence on commodities remains relatively high. 

Another downside risk, albeit rather small, cited by Fitch is the possibility that political noise will become a distraction from economic policy-making and the continued reform drive in the run-up to the June 2018 local elections in 171 regions and preparations for the April 2019 presidential and legislative elections. This risk, if not managed well, could undermine domestic and foreign market sentiment.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2017/12/28/editorial-another-well-deserved-upgrade.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

Bungaterakhir said:


> since the government build more road & toll road, what we need nowaday is Road sweeper. i dont see SoE or Private company made these stuff. in the future there will be more road and toll road, more new urban or metropolitan area and ofcourse the population increase. so, we can't relies on import for this kind of machine. i hope our local private company will see this as big opportunity.



Rather than this, what we really need is public trash can. Seriously. People will keep littering on the streets, like, forever.


----------



## Star Bugs

Bungaterakhir said:


> since the government build more road & toll road, what we need nowaday is Road sweeper. i dont see SoE or Private company made these stuff. in the future there will be more road and toll road, more new urban or metropolitan area and ofcourse the population increase. so, we can't relies on import for this kind of machine. i hope our local private company will see this as big opportunity.



Nggak bakalan ada buatan lokal. Liat aja mesin ATM, mesin kasir. Ada berapa ribu ATM disini. Ada berapa ribu mesin kasir di alfamart/indomart/giant/carrefour, dll. Ada yang nuatan lokal? nggak ada. Org kite senengnye maen properti. Mental bisnisnye masih yg "gampang balik modal".



Boss Dragun said:


> Rather than this, what we really need is public trash can. Seriously. People will keep littering on the streets, like, forever.



"Nggak pa-pa. Nanti juga ada yang bersihin." What we need is revolusi mental in ALL aspects of daily life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One price fuel program

_Berdasarkan roadmap yang telah ditetapkan pemerintah, Program BBM Satu Harga diwujudkan dengan pendirian lembaga penyalur di wilayah 3T (tertinggal, terdepan, dan terluar) yang ditargetkan 150 titik, terhitung dari tahun 2017 hingga 2019._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Land certificate for people

_Sebanyak 1.080.950 sertifikat tanah diserahkan secara serentak di tujuh Provinsi diantaranya Kalimantan Barat, Bandar Lampung, Jambi, Sulawesi Selatan, Sulawesi Tengah, Sumatera Selatan dan Jawa Timur. Presiden Joko Widodo menargetkan seluruh sertifikat tanah di Indonesia selesai dibagikan kepada masyarakat pemilik tanah pada 2025 mendatang._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Star Bugs said:


> Nggak bakalan ada buatan lokal. Liat aja mesin ATM, mesin kasir. Ada berapa ribu ATM disini. Ada berapa ribu mesin kasir di alfamart/indomart/giant/carrefour, dll. Ada yang nuatan lokal? nggak ada. Org kite senengnye maen properti. Mental bisnisnye masih yg "gampang balik modal".
> 
> 
> 
> "Nggak pa-pa. Nanti juga ada yang bersihin." What we need is revolusi mental in ALL aspects of daily life.



Sektor manufaktur kita peringkat 9 dunia, semoga kedepan bisa di perluas di sektor2 yang lebih high-tech lagi. 
one step clooser.. http://www.omron.id/our-business/industrial-automation


----------



## Star Bugs

Bungaterakhir said:


> Sektor manufaktur kita peringkat 9 dunia, semoga kedepan bisa di perluas di sektor2 yang lebih high-tech lagi.
> one step clooser.. http://www.omron.id/our-business/industrial-automation



Manufaktur kita masih didominasi low tech. Jadi anda benar kita harus perluas hi-tech, seperti truk penyapu jalan yang anda singgung. Tapi jangan BUMN lagi. Kerja BUMN sudah sangat berat belum lagi direcoki 'public service obligation' yang menggerus profit. 

Makanya harus lebih banyak murni swasta lokal terjun kesana. 

Tapi... hi-tech manufacturing itu biasanya balik modalnya lama. Profit margin juga seringnya tipis. Coba kalo bangun ruko. Baru gambar brosur udah laku abizz. Bangun ruko 1 tahun dapet dech profit 100%-200%. Konglomerat kita berani nggak masuk ke TESLA ato SpaceX misalnya? Nggak berani. Kapan balik modalnya?

Ngomong2x anda kerja di Omron yah? That's cool. 

English: We are discussing the need of more private sector and less SOE in Indonesia's manufacturing industries.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No Fanfare for Indonesia as Economy Hits Trillion-Dollar Mark

Indonesia’s economy, the largest in Southeast Asia, hit a milestone last year by reaching $1 trillion, yet the mood wasn’t celebratory as the government continued to miss its revenue targets.






Gross domestic product was an estimated $1.004 trillion in 2017, but economic growth was probably lower than the 5.2 percent initially projected, according to figures released by Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati on Tuesday.

readmore: _https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ndonesia-as-economy-hits-trillion-dollar-mark_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Airport trains planned for 3 more cities after Jakarta

The Indonesian government plans to operate airport trains in three more cities following the inauguration of the airport train in Jakarta, the country's transport minister said.






Jakarta launched the first train connecting its international airport to the city centre on Tuesday as the sprawling Indonesian capital moves to tackle the gridlock that can make the trip an hours-long headache.

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said airport trains will also be built in Padang in West Sumatra, Palembang in South Sumatra, and Surakarta in Central Java, The Jakarta Post reported.

The trains in Padang and Palembang are scheduled to open in May, while the Surakarta service is expected to begin operating in November, the minister said.






The Jakarta system links Soekarno-Hatta International Airport on the outskirts of Jakarta to downtown in 55 minutes, cutting the journey time by half or more.

President Joko Widodo inaugurated the new system that officials hope will convince travellers to make the switch from private to public transportation on the 38km route.

Jakarta is also building its first subway and light-rail systems, with service expected to start next year.

"We know that this train is a way to provide transportation in Jakarta to reduce traffic jams," Mr Joko said on Tuesday.

The direct link cost 3.6 trillion rupiah (S$355 million) with a total of 42 trips scheduled daily. The service runs from dawn to shortly before midnight.

About 11,000 passengers are expected to use the service daily with three trains plying the route.

Tickets will cost 70,000 rupiah for the first two months of service, rising to the regular rate of 100,000 rupiah afterwards - about half the cost of a taxi.

This week's inauguration comes about eight months before the capital hosts the 2018 Asian Games, which is expected to see about 9,500 athletes flock to the congestion-prone city.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/airport-trains-planned-for-3-more-cities-after-jakarta_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Tourist arrivals recorded at 12.68m in November, says BPS*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, January 2, 2018 | 09:45 pm



The recent volcanic activity of Mount Agung in Karangasem has impacted Bali's tourism with numerous flight cancellations resulting in low hotel occupancy. (Shutterstock/File)



The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced on Tuesday that tourist arrivals from January to November reached 12.68 million last year, or 21.84 percent higher compared to the figure in the corresponding period in 2016.

BPS head Suhariyanto said his agency was still waiting for the data in December, which was supposed to be the peak season of tourist arrivals, but many tourists had to cancel their trips to Indonesia, particularly to Bali because of the eruption of Mount Agung.

“Let's just wait for the December data to know how many foreign tourists we welcomed in 2017," he said at a press conference in Jakarta.

Indonesia targeted to have 15 million foreign tourists last year.

Arrivals at two major airports —Soekarno-Hatta International Airport and Ngurah Rai International Airport —decreased by 0.93 and 9.63 percent year-on-year (yoy), respectively.

He said arrivals at Ngurah Rai Airport and Lombok International Airport in West Nusa Tenggara (NTB) decreased steeply in November by 22.55 percent and 14.39 percent respectively.

China, the largest contributor, contributed 13.36 percent to total tourist arrivals in November, followed by Singapore with 12.25 percent of tourists, Malaysia with 11.30 percent and Australia with 7.81 percent. (srs/bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-recorded-at-12-68m-in-november-says-bps.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Commuter Line - Station Buaran Revitalization

















*

*JAKARTA MRT : Lebak Bulus station & Depo



*

Jakarta LRT`s investment value US$25 billion
source https://en.antaranews.com/news/114122/jakarta-lrts-investment-value-us25-billion





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Jakarta`s Vice Governor Sandiaga Salahuddin Uno stated that the city administration was ready to build a world-class Light Rail Transit (LRT) through a cooperation with private sectors with an investment value of US$25 billion.

"We have a group of Ratu Prabu Energi, one of the big business in Indonesia that brought a settled concept to build more than 200 kilometers additional LRT in Jakarta and surrounding areas," Sandiaga said here on Thursday.

The Vice Governor expected that the total investment on this project was about US$25 billion and it would be built in five years from 2020 to 2025. The total funds raised is about Rp320 trillion (US$ 23,8 billion).

"This is a full business to business concept with no government support in providing guarantees and involves Korean, Chinese and Japanese investors. And we are very happy because this is a very concrete proposal to solve congestion problem in the capital city," Sandiaga said.

He said PT Ratu Prabu Energi has coordinated with BPTJ (the Transportation Management Agency of Jakarta) and the Ministry of Transportation. The project plan will continue to be developed and a comprehensive study will be conducted during the project.

*KCI Aims to Transport 320mn Commuter Line Passengers in 2018*
source : https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/...nsport-320mn-Commuter-Line-Passengers-in-2018





TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - In 2017, PT Kereta Commuter Indonesia (PT KCI) served more than 315,811,848 passengers, or 108 percent higher than the target. The number also represents a 12.5 percent increase from 2016's passengers' volume. 

KCI president director Muhammad Nurul Fadhila said in Jakarta, Thursday that the increase was due to the expansion of service to the Rangkasbitung Station. 

"We also expanded our service to the Cikarang Station in October Oktober 2017," he said on January 4.





For this year, KCI is targeting to transport 320,026,523 passengers, or 9.5 percent more than in 2017. 

According to Fadhila, the number of the commuter line has increased by 22.6 percent or 58 million people in the last two years. 

To improve its services and transport more passengers, KCI will increase the number of their trains and cars gradually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Railway stations in Jakarta

Cikini Station







Palmerah Station










Tanjung Priok Station


















Gambir Station 






Senen Station










Jakarta Kota Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Unbelievable that your GDP per capita is still below USD4k ...only 1/3 of ours ..
> 
> Based of that figure your are still being classified as a poor or low income country ..


learn economics, no wonder Malay is now stuck. Fix your 1MDB first lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Malaysia becomes developed country in 2020. When will Indonesia be a developed country?



Dont count Chicken before hatching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*BATU CEPER Station - ARS Raillink







*

Indonesia overtakes Brazil economy faster than people thought. From this projection earlier, we were told that Indonesia would overtake Brazil in the seventh spot by 2021





*Turn out it was last year
GDP PPP 2017

Columns:
C -> GDP 2016
E -> GDP 2017
I -> Quarterly growth 2017 already released (simple average)
J -> Pop. 2016
K -> GDP per capita 2016
L -> Pop. 2017
M -> GDP per capita 2017




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> Dont count Chicken before hatching.



*Malaysia jadi negara maju menjelang 2020, kata menteri*
*6 Jun 2017, 5:53 pm* *6 Jun 2017, 5:55 pm*

Unjuran Keluaran Dalam Negara Kasar (KDNK) Malaysia yang lebih tinggi oleh Bank Dunia, mengesahkan Malaysia berada pada landasan yang betul untuk mencapai taraf negara maju menjelang 2020, jika ekonomi terus mencatat pertumbuhan kukuh secara berterusan.

Menteri di Jabatan Perdana Menteri Datuk Seri Abdul Rahman Dahlan berkata semakan semula unjuran pertumbuhan KDNK Malaysia oleh Bank Dunia itu membuktikan bahawa Malaysia berada pada landasan yang betul untuk mencapai taraf negara maju menjelang 2020.

Dasar monetari Bank Negara yang akomodatif, akan terus menyokong pertumbuhan ekonomi negara, di samping penyepaduan dasar fiskal akan mengurangkan defisit fiskal dan membantu menampan nisbah hutang kerajaan persekutuan kepada KDNK," katanya dalam satu kenyataan hari ini.

Bank Dunia mengeluarkan laporan Prospek Ekonomi Global yang diterbitkan setiap dua kali setahun semalam, dengan unjuran KDNK bagi tahun 2017, 2018 dan 2019 masing-masing disemak semula kepada unjuran yang lebih tinggi pada 0.6 peratus, 0.4 peratus dan 0.5 peratus.

Semakan semula unjuran KDNK yang lebih tinggi bagi tahun 2017 ini disumbang oleh pertumbuhan ekonomi yang kukuh pada suku pertama sebanyak 5.6 peratus, seperti yang diumumkan bulan lalu.

Selari dengan perkembangan tersebut, Bank Dunia mengunjurkan ekonomi Malaysia akan mencatat pertumbuhan 4.9 peratus berbanding 4.3 peratus yang diunjurkan dalam laporan yang sama pada Januari 2017.


Read more at https://www.malaysiakini.com/news/384749#1MxX3Id0xYBgv46g.99

=============

*Malaysia Jadi Negara Maju 2020, RI Baru 2042
Oleh Agustiyanti dan Ridho Syukra*

*JAKARTA *– Indonesia baru bisa beralih dari negara berpendapatan menengah menjadi negara berpendapatan tinggi (negara maju) pada 2042, atau kalah cepat dibandingkan dengan Malaysia pada 2020, Tiongkok 2026, dan Thailand pada 2031. Sedangkan Filipina akan menyusul Indonesia pada 2051, Vietnam 2058, dan India pada 2059.

Demikian diungkapkan Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) mengenai simulasi perubahan negara berkembang menjadi negara maju. OECD menyatakan, simulasi tersebut dibuat berdasarkan kriteria Bank Dunia tentang negara berpendapatan tinggi dengan pendapatan per kapita di atas US$ 12.000 pada 2013.

http://id.beritasatu.com/home/malaysia-jadi-negara-maju-2020-ri-baru-2042/73738



Bungaterakhir said:


> *BATU CEPER Station - ARS Raillink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Indonesia overtakes Brazil economy faster than people thought. From this projection earlier, we were told that Indonesia would overtake Brazil in the seventh spot by 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turn out it was last year
> GDP PPP 2017
> 
> Columns:
> C -> GDP 2016
> E -> GDP 2017
> I -> Quarterly growth 2017 already released (simple average)
> J -> Pop. 2016
> K -> GDP per capita 2016
> L -> Pop. 2017
> M -> GDP per capita 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No source is HOAX ..


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia jadi negara maju menjelang 2020, kata menteri*
> *6 Jun 2017, 5:53 pm* *6 Jun 2017, 5:55 pm*
> 
> Unjuran Keluaran Dalam Negara Kasar (KDNK) Malaysia yang lebih tinggi oleh Bank Dunia, mengesahkan Malaysia berada pada landasan yang betul untuk mencapai taraf negara maju menjelang 2020, jika ekonomi terus mencatat pertumbuhan kukuh secara berterusan.
> 
> Menteri di Jabatan Perdana Menteri Datuk Seri Abdul Rahman Dahlan berkata semakan semula unjuran pertumbuhan KDNK Malaysia oleh Bank Dunia itu membuktikan bahawa Malaysia berada pada landasan yang betul untuk mencapai taraf negara maju menjelang 2020.
> 
> Dasar monetari Bank Negara yang akomodatif, akan terus menyokong pertumbuhan ekonomi negara, di samping penyepaduan dasar fiskal akan mengurangkan defisit fiskal dan membantu menampan nisbah hutang kerajaan persekutuan kepada KDNK," katanya dalam satu kenyataan hari ini.
> 
> Bank Dunia mengeluarkan laporan Prospek Ekonomi Global yang diterbitkan setiap dua kali setahun semalam, dengan unjuran KDNK bagi tahun 2017, 2018 dan 2019 masing-masing disemak semula kepada unjuran yang lebih tinggi pada 0.6 peratus, 0.4 peratus dan 0.5 peratus.
> 
> Semakan semula unjuran KDNK yang lebih tinggi bagi tahun 2017 ini disumbang oleh pertumbuhan ekonomi yang kukuh pada suku pertama sebanyak 5.6 peratus, seperti yang diumumkan bulan lalu.
> 
> Selari dengan perkembangan tersebut, Bank Dunia mengunjurkan ekonomi Malaysia akan mencatat pertumbuhan 4.9 peratus berbanding 4.3 peratus yang diunjurkan dalam laporan yang sama pada Januari 2017.
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.malaysiakini.com/news/384749#1MxX3Id0xYBgv46g.99
> 
> =============
> 
> *Malaysia Jadi Negara Maju 2020, RI Baru 2042
> Oleh Agustiyanti dan Ridho Syukra*
> 
> *JAKARTA *– Indonesia baru bisa beralih dari negara berpendapatan menengah menjadi negara berpendapatan tinggi (negara maju) pada 2042, atau kalah cepat dibandingkan dengan Malaysia pada 2020, Tiongkok 2026, dan Thailand pada 2031. Sedangkan Filipina akan menyusul Indonesia pada 2051, Vietnam 2058, dan India pada 2059.
> 
> Demikian diungkapkan Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) mengenai simulasi perubahan negara berkembang menjadi negara maju. OECD menyatakan, simulasi tersebut dibuat berdasarkan kriteria Bank Dunia tentang negara berpendapatan tinggi dengan pendapatan per kapita di atas US$ 12.000 pada 2013.
> 
> http://id.beritasatu.com/home/malaysia-jadi-negara-maju-2020-ri-baru-2042/73738



That is why I told you to learn economics, you are talking about two different things. GDP per capita is a measure of national prosperity from the perspective of individual wealth. GDP nominal is a measure for the wealth of a country. Indonesia is already 3 times richer than Malaysia, but Indonesians on average have lesser wealth than average Malaysian. 

The term developed country/economy itself is a combination of criteria such as HDI, GDP nominal, average infrastructure level, WHICH WAS NOT something that the article you quoted was talking about. Dont try to appear smart when all you want to do is trolling.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bungaterakhir said:


> Indonesia overtakes Brazil economy faster than people thought. From this projection earlier, we were told that Indonesia would overtake Brazil in the seventh spot by 2021



That's GDP based on PPP valuation, we need the nominal GDP number.. please share..


----------



## Lego Jangkar

engkoh from glodok @UMNOPutra don't pretending to be malaysian
you want to provoke between both countries,it won't works

Indonesia's foreign reserves even bigger than malaysia
Indonesia's GDP per capita is $ 4050 in 2016 & malaysia $9360
Indonesia population 8 times bigger than malaysia and our GDP per capita just half of yours


----------



## nufix

madokafc_taek said:


> engkoh from glodok @UMNOPutra don't pretending to be malaysian
> you want to provoke between both countries,it won't works
> 
> Indonesia's foreign reserves even bigger than malaysia
> Indonesia's GDP per capita is $ 3945 this year almost $4k & malaysia $8750
> Indonesia population 8 times bigger than malaysia and our GDP per capita just half of yours



Is he sick or something? If he really is from Glodok, maybe his electronic store is in trouble. That could explain his disorders. I am actually wondering why the moderators havent done anything to such trolls. He brings no actual contributions.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Is he sick or something? If he really is from Glodok, maybe his electronic store is in trouble. That could explain his disorders. I am actually wondering why the moderators havent done anything to such trolls. He brings no actual contributions.



Traffic lah


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc_taek said:


> engkoh from glodok @UMNOPutra don't pretending to be malaysian
> you want to provoke between both countries,it won't works
> 
> Indonesia's foreign reserves even bigger than malaysia
> Indonesia's GDP per capita is $ 3945 this year almost $4k & malaysia $8750
> Indonesia population 8 times bigger than malaysia and our GDP per capita just half of yours



Please Note ya ...






https://tradingeconomics.com/malaysia/gdp-per-capita


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Please Note ya ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tradingeconomics.com/malaysia/gdp-per-capita



That is not even a rebuttal to his points lol. He pointed out that Malay population is 8x (close to 9x) times lesser than Indonesia and yet its per capita DP is merely 3 times bigger than Indonesia... and this is the best you can come up with? LOL go learn economics lah.


----------



## Lego Jangkar

GDP per capita 2016 by IMF & World Bank





Indonesia = $4050
malaysia = $9360

with population 8 times bigger and our GPD per capita almost half of yours... lol 
lesser population is more easy to manage it, with only 30 million ppl malaysia's GDP per capita should be at the level of south korea $27.500


----------



## Nike

*Chinese firm to build plastic plant in Batam*

Fadli
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, January 7, 2018 | 11:24 pm



A worker checks infrastructure in Janda Berhias Island in Batam, Riau Islands, in this file photo. Batam Free Trade Zone Authority (BP Batam) has given its first investment permit in 2018 to Chinese firm Hong Sheng Plastic Industry. (Antara/MN Kanwa)



Batam Free Trade Zone Authority (BP Batam) has granted its first investment permit in 2018 to Chinese plastic maker Hong Sheng Plastic Industry, which is set to invest US$4 million in Batam, Riau Islands.

The company’s president director, Zheng Bo, said the factory would begin to operate no later than the end of March, as Hong Sheng had already secured all the necessary permits. 

"We will produce plastic pellets in Indonesia and then export to China," he told _The Jakarta Post_ on Friday.

Zheng Bo further said that the company relocated its factory from Vietnam to Batam because of labor issues. Batam was chosen because of its proximity to Singapore, which would ease shipments, he added.

Read also: Indonesia reorganizes Batam Port authorities
The manufacturing facility to be set up in Batam will be able to produce 50,000 tons of plastic pellets annually. It will employ 190 workers, 150 of which will be Indonesians, while the rest will be Chinese.

The number of local workers could be increased, the company said, when they were able to take over jobs handled by their Chinese counterparts.

BP Batam head Ady Soegiharto said Hong Sheng’s move indicated the enduring attractiveness of Batam, which could be reached in an hour by ferry from Singapore, for foreign investors.

"This is a good sign for us in Batam, because it shows that foreign players still see Batam as a promising place to invest," he said.

Ady added that two other China companies with plans to invest up to $10 million each were applying for business permits from the authority.

The Batam office of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) recorded that Batam welcomed investment totaling $1.1 billion throughout 2017, more than double the $471 million recorded in 2016. *(srs/lnd)*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/07/chinese-firm-to-build-plastic-plant-in-batam.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

East Asia’s rising star

At the World Bank Group’s annual meetings in Washington DC in October, there was notable optimism in anticipation of an upswing in the global economy. The International Monetary Fund’s latest World Economic Outlook projects that global growth will accelerate to 3.6% in 2017, and to 3.7% in 2018. Not surprisingly, investment, trade, industrial production, and business and consumer confidence have continued to increase in several key economies and regions.






Indonesia intends to capitalise fully on this upswing. In 2017, it consistently posted a respectable growth rate of around 5%—better than most emerging economies—owing to increased investment and consumption, and a recovery in exports, partly due to the pick-up in commodity prices. In fact, exports are becoming an increasingly reliable third engine of growth for the country.

Better still, Indonesia’s macroeconomic indicators are sound. The country is experiencing solid growth in new jobs and real wages, and low and stable inflation of around 4%. Moreover, food prices are steady, consumer confidence is strong, interest rates are low, and the exchange rate has remained consistent. Domestic and foreign direct investment have been picking up, too, thanks to increased infrastructure spending.

These positive trends have added momentum to ongoing reforms. After all, the best time to mend one’s roof is when the sun is shining. Accordingly, President Joko Widodo’s government is pushing ahead with key measures that will create a strong foundation for higher long-term competitiveness. And alongside structural reforms, we are pursuing prudent fiscal and monetary policies, with our sights set well beyond the horizon.

The proof of Indonesia’s progress is in the pudding. Indonesia has gained growing international recognition, with three major rating agencies having issued the country an investment-grade credit rating. According to an OECD/Gallup poll, 80% of Indonesians have confidence in the national government—the highest among all countries surveyed.

Moreover, Indonesia’s standing in the World Bank’s ‘Ease of Doing Business’ ranking has skyrocketed 34 places since the current government took office in 2014. Owing to its improved business and investment climate under President Joko Widodo’s leadership, Indonesia has been named a top-10 reformer.

Towards the end of 2017, the Indonesian parliament approved a robust 2018 national budget, which aims to boost confidence further, increase productivity, and enhance the country’s competitiveness. For the past three years, the government has pushed hard to invest in the future by closing the country’s infrastructure and human-capital gaps. The new budget will continue that work by increasing investments in both areas to unprecedented levels.

Even more than our natural resources and strategic location, our people are the most precious assets of all. As the world’s fourth most populous country, Indonesia has a large and vibrant young workforce that will fuel inclusive growth well into the future. Indonesian millennials are more connected, creative and confident than any previous generation. They are our future entrepreneurs, job creators, professionals, civil-society leaders and taxpayers. And they are already competing vigorously in the digital economy, where technological innovations will continue to introduce new opportunities and challenges.

The next generation will have to start preparing today for the jobs and opportunities of tomorrow. To that end, the government has placed special emphasis on investments in human capital. More than 20% of the 2018 national budget is allocated for education and vocational training, and another 5% is dedicated to the health sector.

Furthermore, the government is providing support for the country’s poorest and most vulnerable communities. Through social safety nets, cash transfers, cash-for-work programs and other innovations, we are lifting people out of the vicious cycle of poverty. The government’s flagship ‘Indonesia Pintar’ education program will ensure that around 20.3 million school-age children stay in school. The ‘Indonesia Sehat’ health initiative is expanding access to basic health services for the masses. And large-scale microcredit programs have been introduced to kick-start local economies.

With more than 17,000 islands spread over three time zones, Indonesia is the world’s largest archipelago. Fortunately, ongoing investments in infrastructure will leave the economy more interconnected than it has ever been. As logistical costs fall and efficiency improves, we will likely see the emergence of new growth centres beyond the main islands.

Lastly, the government is working hard to strengthen Indonesia’s institutions. We have introduced a comprehensive tax-reform plan to make collection more effective, and to broaden the tax base. And we are taking steps to ensure financial inclusion, and to improve trade and investment policies, all of which will fuel competitiveness.

Any businessperson or investor who overlooks Indonesia risks missing out on the opportunities offered by a global economic success story. As a member of the G20, Indonesia is the largest economy in Southeast Asia, and on its way to becoming the fifth-largest economy in the world by 2030. When Indonesia thrives, everyone benefits.

Indonesians are doing their part to contribute to the dynamism of East Asia. As the Indonesian economy continues to gain momentum, so, too, will the current government’s efforts to establish a strong foundation for the future.

_https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/east-asias-rising-star/_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## katarabhumi

_Selasa , 09 January 2018, 01:32 WIB_
*Inka to build factory to produce high speed trains*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The state-owned rolling stock manufacturing company PT Industri Kereta Api (Inka) said it hopes to build a new factory in Banyuwangi to produce high speed trains this year.

The present market development forced the company to set eye on high technology, acting chief executive of PT Inka M. Nur Sodiq said here on Monday pointing to government plans to build medium speed train to link Jakarta and Surabaya,

Sodiq said unless the company has the technology and the factory it would not have chance of taking part in the big project, adding, "We would not be invited to the project tender."

He said Inka has been quite competitive in passenger train construction with 72 percent produced by Indonesians.

He said the Banyuwangi factory would have capacity four times larger than that of the Madiun factory.

"Our target is three units of carriage per day or twice more than 1.5 units per day on the average in Madium.

Sodiq said the project is in the phase of feasibility study, adding land clearing has been wrapped up.

Construction will be in two phases with the first phase to cost around Rp600 billion and the second phase Rp400 billion, bring the total cost toRp1 trillion.

The factory is expected to come on stream in mid 2019, Sodiq said.

Executive Vice President of Inka Bambang Kushendarto said in improving specifications , the company recruits foreign experts such as from Japan and Germany.

Inka has to increase its production capacity to meet growing demand including from abroad such as from Bangladesh, Bambang said.

Demand is also growing in the country such as from light train transit (LRT) project in Palembang and Greater Jakarta and long distance train of PT KAI, he said. 

Sumber : *Antara*

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...to-build-factory-to-produce-high-speed-trains
http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...to-build-factory-to-produce-high-speed-trains
++


*Indonesia's Inka begins eyeing African market*
_Reporter: Suharto - 9th January 2018 _

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) begins eyeing the African market as part of its business expansion after successfully marketing its train cars in Southeast Asia and South Asia.

"We first focused on the Southeast Asian market, and then on the South Asian markets. Now we begin eyeing the African market including Zambia," PT Inka acting president director M Nur Sodiq said here on Monday.

Sodiq said PT Inka is looking into the possibility of cooperation with Zambia in the procuement of 30 locomotives worth an estimated US$90 million.

"Inka has vision to become a`world class rolling stock company. Africa is a new market after we have entered the Bangladeshi, Sri Lankan and Pakistani markets," he said.

PT Inka executive vice president Bambang Kushendarto said the company is still negotiating with Zambia on the project.

"We are still in the process of negotiation. This is our first project with an African country to procure 30 electric diesel locomotives," he said.

The project serves as tripartite cooperation among Indonesia, Zambia and Sweden. Under the cooperation, Sweden has agreed to extend soft loans to Zambia to build infrastructures and facilities, while PT Inka acted as a rolling stock company.

The cooperation will last for two years, while it will take four years to construct the infrastructures.

"The first locomotive will be ready in 22 months. So we will only provide locomotives, while Sweden will build infrastructures," he said.

https://en.antaranews.com/news/114171/indonesias-inka-begins-eyeing-african-market

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

I remember reading this article here that says Indonesia will be a trillion dollar economy by 2020. Indonesia achieved that 2 years earlier!

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/03/asean-should-have-four-countries-with.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> I remember reading this article here that says Indonesia will be a trillion dollar economy by 2020. Indonesia achieved that 2 years earlier!
> 
> https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/03/asean-should-have-four-countries-with.html



in fact, Indonesia achieved her $1 trillion economy status 3 years earlier. Pretty inline with IMF forecast.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*MRT JAKARTA*










































*MRT JAKARTA*

*Sisingamangaraja Station*



















by metrotvnews

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

Interchange of Trans Sumatra - Lampung Section
credit: watermarked







Trans Sumatra - Riau (Pekanbaru - Dumai) Section









Trans Sumatra - South Sumatra (Palembang - Kayuagung) Section

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Visit Sedanau Regent, Natuna Islands, Riau Islands Province. This small city is widely known for their floating residential area, in which almost 95 per cent building and municipal facilities like roads, port, built above reclamation area or directly above water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Well, no safety guard, no sop, pure gut and skill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

A total of seven million people are now working across the country to build roads, bridges, dams, ports, airports, and others. In Kalimantan there are 24 projects, in Sulawesi 27 projects, in Maluku and Papua 13 projects, in Sumatra 61 projects, and in other places.

These workers are behind the accelerated development projects in Indonesia today. They work as if tirelessly. For the sake of Indonesia's progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

Svantana said:


> A total of seven million people are now working across the country to build roads, bridges, dams, ports, airports, and others. In Kalimantan there are 24 projects, in Sulawesi 27 projects, in Maluku and Papua 13 projects, in Sumatra 61 projects, and in other places.
> 
> These workers are behind the accelerated development projects in Indonesia today. They work as if tirelessly. For the sake of Indonesia's progress.



We are on the right track, this situation was similar to China back in 90s. Focus on infrastructure!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*UD Trucks enters light truck market*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, January 11, 2018 | 08:34 pm



UD Trucks Indonesia will introduce the Kuzer light truck later this year. (tribunnews.com/Irwan Rismawan)



The Indonesian subsidiary of Japanese truck manufacturer UD Trucks is set to introduce a light truck later this year to strengthen its foothold in the country’s truck market.

UD Trucks Indonesia marketing and business planning director Christine Arifin said in Jakarta on Thursday that she was optimistic that the light truck, Kuzer, would be able to compete with rival trucks, such as Mitsubishi's Colt Diesel, which currently dominates the light truck market.

“We are not accepting orders for the Kuzer at the moment, as we are still in the preparation stage,” said Christine.

The 150-horsepower Kuzer, which was exhibited at the GIIAS auto show last August, will be fully produced in Indonesia along with the Quester heavy-duty truck. The trucks will be built at Volvo Indonesia’s Sunter facility in collaboration with holding company Astra International.

Volvo Group Indonesia, which oversees the local sales of Volvo Trucks and UD Trucks, invested around US$3 million for the production of the light truck. The group has thus far focused on the sales of heavy-duty trucks.

According to data from the Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo), UD Trucks sold 2,519 units in the January-September 2017 period, a 58 percent year-on-year increase from the same period in 2016, while Volvo Trucks sold 300 units in the same period, almost double the amount it sold last year. (jlm/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/11/ud-trucks-enters-light-truck-market.html


----------



## Nike

*Realisasi Investasi Industri Capai US$ 21,6 Miliar di 2017*
*Eduardo Simorangkir* - detikFinance




Foto: Pool
*Jakarta *- Pemerintah mencatat, sepanjang tahun lalu atau hingga 14 Desember 2017, komitmen investasi baru yang masuk ke Indonesia mencapai US$ 42,6 miliar dengan jumlah proyek 1.054. Capaian ini mengalami kenaikan sebesar 23,7% dibanding tahun 2016. 

"Pemerintah terus berupaya menciptakan iklim usaha yang kondusif serta memberikan kemudahan berbisnis di dalam negeri agar para investor meningkatkan penanaman modalnya di Indonesia dalam membangun perekonomian nasional yang lebih inklusif dan berkualitas," kata Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto dalam keterangan resminya, seperti dikutip di Jakarta, Jumat (12/1/2018).

Sektor perindustrian berhasil memberikan kontribusi tertinggi terhadap realisasi investasi di sektor ini mencapai US$ 21,6 miliar dengan jumlah 256 proyek. Sementara itu, sektor pariwisata menyumbang sebesar US$ 17 miliar dengan 159 proyek, pekerjaan umum dan perumahan rakyat (PUPR) US$ 1,2 miliar dengan 98 proyek.

Selanjutnya, sektor energi dan sumber daya mineral (ESDM) US$ 1,18 miliar dengan 32 proyek, perdagangan US$ 0,92 miliar dengan 427 proyek, dan pertanian US$ 0,27 miliar dengan 22 proyek, serta sektor lainnya sebesar US$ 0,43 miliar dengan 60 proyek.

Lanjut Airlangga, pihaknya bersama pemangku kepentingan terkait terus bersinergi untuk meningkatkan daya saing dan daya tarik investasi di sektor industri. Di antaranya lewat penciptaan iklim usaha yang kondusif dan kepastian hukum, penggunaan teknologi terkini untuk mendorong peningkatan mutu, efisiensi dan produktivitas, serta pemberian fasilitas berupa insentif fiskal.

Selanjutnya, didukung dengan ketersediaan bahan baku, harga energi yang kompetitif, sumber daya manusia (SDM) kompeten, serta kemudahan akses pasar dan pembiayaan. 

"Pertumbuhan konsumsi juga perlu dijaga dan kembali ditingkatkan agar permintaan terhadap produk-produk industri semakin meningkat," sambungnya.

Peningkatan komitmen investasi baru ini didasari Perpres Nomor 91 Tahun 2017 tentang Peraturan Percepatan Pelaksanaan Berusaha. Di samping itu juga berkat kolaborasi dua Satuan Tugas (Satgas), yaitu Satgas Paket Kebijakan Ekonomi (PKE) dan Satgas Percepatan Pelaksanaan Berusaha (PPB).

Agar pelaksanaan investasi dan kemudahan berusaha di Indonesia bisa terealisasi dengan efektif, kedua satgas tersebut mengubah seluruh proses investasi dan usaha di Indonesia menjadi online dan terintegrasi.

Airlangga menargetkan, pada tahun 2018, nilai investasi yang bisa ditarik dari 13 kawasan industri akan mencapai Rp 250,7 triliun.

"Pemerintah telah memberikan kemudahan berinvestasi di dalam kawasan industri, antara lain melalui pemberian insentif fiskal dan nonfiskal serta pembentukan satgas untuk penyediaan gas, listrik, air, SDM, lahan, tata ruang, dan lain-lain," jelasnya.

Sementara itu, proyeksi investasi di industri secara keseluruhan sektor manufaktur pada tahun ini sebanyak Rp 352 triliun. 

"Dengan adanya investasi di sektor industri, tercipta lapangan kerja baru dan multiplier effect seperti peningkatan nilai tambah dan penerimaan devisa dari ekspor. Oleh karenanya, industri menjadi penunjang utama dari target pertumbuhan ekonomi," tutup dia. *(eds/zul)

https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...nvestasi-industri-capai-us-216-miliar-di-2017*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Trainmaker INKA choo choos into African market. Win $90 million deal in Zambia.

State-owned train maker PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) has won a deal worth Rp 1.3 trillion (US$90 million) to supply locomotives to Zambia, marking its first foray into the largely untapped African market. INKA is looking at the possibility of exporting to other African countries, including Nigeria, Sudan, Mozambique and Egypt. It already sells to Bangladesh, the Philippines, Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore and Australia, among others.






“The Nigerian transportation ministry has already visited to check out our trains,” vice president Bambang Kushendarto said Monday as reported by Antara.

_The Zambian deal for 30 electro-diesel locomotives will be funded by Swedish soft loans, and delivery of the locomotives will be in 22 months, while the train signals and other facilities within four years._

INKA’s past exports have included supplying 50 broad gauge locomotives and 200 meter-gauge locomotives to Bangladesh, ballast hopper locomotive cars for Thailand and chassis locomotives to Australia.

INKA, which runs a factory in Madiun, East Java, will also sign an agreement to produce hydraulic diesel locomotives for the Philippines this month.

The company also supplies rolling stocks for the Indonesian market, including the cars for the light rapid transit (LRT) system under construction in Jakarta and several other cities.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has called on Indonesian producers to explore new markets to reduce their dependence on traditional markets such as Asia and Europe.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/09/trainmaker-inka-choo-choos-into-african-market.html_


Philippines to buy train produced by Indonesia for US$45 million

Indonesian train company, PT Industri Kereta Api (Inka), will sign a contract for the procurement of a train worth US$45 million, or equivalent to Rp642.8 billion, with the Philippines in January 2018. "This month, we will sign a contract with the Philippines to manufacture two diesel multiple units or diesel hydraulic trains," PT Inka`s Acting Executive Director M Nur Sodiq said here on Monday.






He added that the cooperation was the first time with the Philippines.

"Our dream is to dominate the ASEAN market, because there is no company that makes such train other than in Indonesia, which is Inka. We will expand the market to South Asia and Africa," he stated.

According to him, in addition to the Philippines, Inka also establishes cooperation with Bangladesh for the construction of 50 broad gauge (BG) trains and 200 meter gauge (MG) trains, worth US$99.8 million or Rp1.4 trillion.

"The project with the Philippines should be completed by 2019, and the first shipment is expected by the end of 2018," he remarked.

As for domestic projects, Sodiq added that Inka would work on 438 trains ordered by Indonesian train company, PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI), for executive and economic trains, worth Rp2.2 trillion (about $163.9 million).

On the same occasion, Inka`s Vice Executive President Bambang Kushendarto revealed that the cooperation with PT KAI was on providing railway facilities within two years.

"It is the first time that Philippines has ordered a train from Inka; but for the ASEAN market, we have already worked with Malaysia, both for freight and passengers trains; Thailand, for ballast hopper wagon train; and Australia, for chassis," he noted.

_https://en.antaranews.com/news/1141...-train-produced-by-indonesia-for-us45-million_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BUSINESS
*PT Pos welcomes plan to establish logistics holding*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, January 11, 2018 | 09:12 pm



Loading and unloading activities at Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta on Nov. 16, 2017. (Antara/Muhammad Adimaja)



State-owned postal service firm PT Pos Indonesia president director Gilarsi Wahju Setijono has expressed support for the State-owned Enterprises Ministry's plan to establish a state-owned logistics holding firm.

Previously State-owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said the logistics holding SOE would be supported by a number of SOEs like the National Logistics Agency (Bulok) and PT Pos Indonesia as well as subsidies of airport operators.

Gilarsi said such a firm would be competitive as it would benefit from the shared use of logistics infrastructure owned by each firm.

He said, as an example, that the holding could make us of the the planned cargo village infrastructure development set to be constructed by state-owned airport operator PT Angkasa Pura II (AP II) at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport.

“The firm would benefit from the shared use of such a facility. That is why we have to collaborate,” Gilarsi said in Jakarta on Wednesday, referring to the facility to be developed on a 90-hectare plot of land and scheduled to begin operation in 2019.

Exchange of know-how, competence and resources owned by the companies that would join the holding firm would be another advantage.

However, he said the holding firm should consider the different business characteristics of each firm.

He gave the example of PT Pos, which is focused mainly on last mile deliveries, which uses small vehicles. "It is different from the firms that deliver bulky items by using big trucks," he added. (srs/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...omes-plan-to-establish-logistics-holding.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Commuter Line Double-Double Track Jakarta - Progress *

















*Part of Trans Sumatra Double Track



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Balikpapan - Samarinda Toll Road 99,3Km




*

*Kertajati International Airport - West Java















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Something bad happen at BEI tower 2, any update


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Something bad happen at BEI tower 2, any update



Wounded people


----------



## kaka404

umigami said:


> Something bad happen at BEI tower 2, any update


a part of the mezzanine floor of the lobby collapse... more than a dozen injured..


----------



## Nike

*Increase in French tourists in Bali in 2017*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, January 15, 2018 | 11:22 am



French tourists in Bali spent an average of US$110 per day and stayed an average of 15 days. (Shutterstock/-)



Bali welcomed more French tourists in 2017, according to the Visit Indonesia Tourism Office (VITO).

VITO in France stated that 162,288 tourists from the country visited the "Island of the Gods" last year, an increase of 10 percent compared to the year before.

"This success is due to the availability of direct flights from Paris to Bali," said the office's representative, Eka Moncare, as quoted by _kompas.com_ on Monday.

Other factors contributing to the result are the rise of Bali's popularity, the friendliness of the locals and the many accommodation options on the island at competitive prices, added Eka.

Read also: Bali: Five must-visit places in Karangasem

VITO in France reportedly offered presentations and training about Indonesia to French tour operators, as well as provided information to French citizens seeking to prepare for their trips to archipelago, including through regular newsletters, e-mails and social media.

In the future, the office plans to add more business-to-customer events, familiarization trips for the media and promotion of the archipelago through gastronomy and spa massage events.

Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said France was a potential market, and perhaps even the biggest in Europe, for Indonesia. The expenditure of French tourists reportedly averaged US$110 per day with duration of stay of around 15 days. Most of them preferred cultural destinations when choosing a holiday spot.

"Up to 40 percent of French tourists chose Bali as a holiday destination, followed by Jakarta with 30 percent and Riau Islands with 20 percent," added Arief. (kes)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2018/01/15/increase-in-french-tourists-in-bali-in-2017.html


----------



## Nike

*Palm Oil Association Urges Gov't to Revive Suharto-Era Transmigration Program*


The Indonesian Palm Oil Association, or Gapki, urged the government to revive its now defunct transmigration program, which was first implemented under former President Suharto, to empower rural farmers and enrich palm oil producing regions. (Reuters Photo/Samsul Said)


_By_ *Muhamad Al Azhari* _on 6:41 pm Jan 14, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Commodities
Jakarta.* The Indonesian Palm Oil Association, or Gapki, urged the government to revive its now defunct transmigration program, first implemented under former President Suharto, to empower rural farmers and enrich palm oil producing regions.

Gapki secretary general Togar Sitanggang said in a statement on Friday (12/01) that the government's transmigration program made a significant contribution to the nation’s development as it helped open up isolated areas and successfully enriched workers in rural areas through improved resource exploitation.

In the 1980s and 1990s, many Balinese and Javanese workers moved to rural areas in remote locations in Kalimantan, Sumatra and Papua to cultivate land and extract natural resources under the transmigration program.

Togar, who spoke at a discussion session in Jakarta last week, said that many isolated regions have been able expand their administrative status to "regency" thanks to increased population growth and economic activity due to the program.

Many of these so-called transmigrants managed to find work as palm oil farmers, helping to stimulate local economies and create new settlements and towns.

The program continued into the 2000s, though the central government later turned its focus on local transmigration to better reallocate labor within regions.

Indonesia is the world’s largest palm oil producer. According to Gapki data, about 50 million Indonesians in their everyday lives depend on palm oil and its derivatives, be it directly or indirectly.

In 2016, the sector brought $18.6 billion in foreign exchange revenue.

The administration of President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has signaled that it is paying serious attention to the sector, although there is no stated goal to revive the decades-long transmigration program. The current administration is focused on increasing plantation productivity and strengthening the role of smallholder farmers.

Coordinating Economic Affairs Minister Darmin Nasution said at a palm oil conference last year that boosting palm oil plantation productivity and improving farmers' welfare are integral parts of the government's agrarian reform initiative. This is aimed at narrowing wealth disparity through better land utilization and redistribution.

Jokowi initiated a replanting program by planting oil palm trees with high-quality seeds for more productive crops in plantation areas owned by smallholder farmers in Banyuasin, South Sumatra, in October.

http://jakartaglobe.id/commodities/...vt-revive-suharto-era-transmigration-program/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lego Jangkar

PT RUTAN - INDONESIA - DIESEL ENGINE MANUFACTURER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Posts Five-Year High Trade Surplus in 2017

Indonesia posted an $11.84 billion trade surplus in 2017 — a five-year high — thanks to improving exports to key trading partners and as the global economy continued to recover and commodity prices improved. Total exports last year were $168.73 billion, up 16.22 percent since 2016, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced on Monday (15/01). Meanwhile, imports also increased 15.66 percent to $156.9 billion in 2017.






Indonesia — Southeast Asia’s largest economy — suffered from trade deficits from 2012 to 2014, before returning to the black in 2015 with $7.67 billion in trade surplus and in 2016 with $9.53 billion.

According to BPS head Suhariyanto, the highest trade increase was in Indonesia's commodity exports. The country also managed to boost exports to non-traditional markets, most of them to Turkey, followed by Egypt and Brazil.

"We're confident surplus will be bigger still in 2018. Last year we had $20 billion in non-oil and gas surplus, but that was offset by an oil and gas deficit of $8.56 billion," Suhariyanto said.

Non-oil and gas exports earned the country $153 billion last year, up 15.83 percent since 2016 thanks to much-improved global commodity prices.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-posts-five-year-high-trade-surplus-2017/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Home
*Renewable Energy Indonesia: Rising Geothermal Power Capacity*
15 January 2018 | 

Geothermal
Renewable Energy
Geothermal Energy
Energy


The Indonesian government aims to add 250 MW to the nation's installed geothermal power plants' production capacity in 2018. Based on data from Indonesia's Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, Indonesia's geothermal power capacity stood at 1,808.5 MW at the end of 2017, below the government's target of 1,858.5 MW. Although the production figure is rising, Indonesia only taps 10.3 percent of its geothermal potential.

Despite controlling around 40 percent of the globe's geothermal reserves, Indonesia is still only the third-biggest producer, ranked behind the United States (3,450 MW) and the Philippines (1,870 MW). But with the second unit of the Sarulla plant (the world's largest single-contract geothermal power project) having come online (with a 110 MW capacity) last year, Indonesia is close to becoming the world's second-largest geothermal power producer.

By 2025 the Energy Ministry targets to have raised the nation's geothermal production capacity to 5,000 MW. This year the figure is targeted to rise to 2,058 MW supported by the Ulubelu Unit 4 (55 MW), Karaha Unit 1 (30 MW), and the Sorik Marapi Modular (20 MW). Provided there are no natural disasters, the Energy ministry is convinced that its production target for 2018 can be achieved.

The Indonesian government has high hopes for renewable energy. Indonesian President Joko Widodo wants hydropower and geothermal power to account for 25 percent of the nation's power supply. In an attempt to attract private investment in Indonesia's renewable energy sector, the government issued a ministerial regulation on the initial survey procedure (PSP) and exploration (PSPE) and simplified procedures for obtaining exploration licenses through a one-stop integrated service center at the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM). The government also urges state-owned enterprises to increase investment in this sector.





https://www.indonesia-investments.c...sia-rising-geothermal-power-capacity/item8497

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Sidrap, wind based electricity generator

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> View attachment 448432
> View attachment 448433
> View attachment 448434
> View attachment 448435
> View attachment 448436
> 
> 
> Sidrap, wind based electricity generator



The news ...

*Indonesia's first wind farm 90% complete: PLN*

_Jakarta | Tue, January 16, 2018 | 11:55 am _

The government is now finishing the development of a 100-hectare Sidrap Wind Farm in Sindereng Rappang regency, South Sulawesi, *the first wind power project in the country and the largest project of its kind in Southeast Asia*.

Progress on the wind farm's development had reached 90 percent, the spokesman of state-owned electricity company PLN, I Made Suprateka, said on Monday in Jakarta as reported by tribunnews.com.

He said that 25 of the total 30 wind turbine generators (WTG) had been completed, while the remaining five WTGs would be completed in February.

“The Sidrap Wind Farm is part of the 35,000 MW electricity program,” said Made. 

Meanwhile, PLN president director Sofyan Basyir said the company had studied the project closely to ensure that the wind farm would be completed according to schedule.

“The Sidrap Wind Farm uses 40 percent local materials and will employ 500 people,” said Sofyan, adding that the farm would produce 75 MW of electricity and serve up to 70,000 households. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/16/indonesias-first-wind-farm-90-complete-pln.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Invites Saudis to Invest $1.6b in New LRT Project
Indonesia hopes Saudi Arabia will invest $1.6 billion in the light rail transit line connecting Soekarno-Hatta International Airport and Bumi Serpong Damai. (Antara Photo/Yudhi Mahatma)


_By_ *Jakarta Globe* _on 8:07 pm Jan 15, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy
Jakarta.* Indonesia hopes Saudi Arabia will invest $1.6 billion in the light rail transit line connecting Soekarno-Hatta International Airport and Bumi Serpong Damai, a rapid growing suburban area southwest of Jakarta.

"We need to reduce congestion at Soekarno-Hatta Airport and in surrounding areas," Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi said on the sidelines of the First Saudi Arabia Investor Forum in Jakarta on Monday (15/01).

More than 1.4 million residents of Bumi Serpong Damai (BSD) now have to rely on a 40-kilometer busy toll road. According to an estimation by the Ministry of Transportation, in the near future to it may take three hours to reach the airport. Now it is already one hour.

According to Budi, the cost of the LRT line is around Rp 20 trillion ($1.6 billion).

The project, he said, will be fully funded by the private sector. The government's contribution, if necessary, will be in ticket subsidies.

Apart from the LRT project, during the forum Budi also invited investors to four of the "10 New Balis" — the government's prioritized tourist destinations — Lake Toba in North Sumatra, Yogyakarta, Labuan Bajo in East Nusa Tenggara and Mandalika in West Nusa Tenggara.

Indonesia has been courting investors from Middle Eastern countries for the past few years. Oil giant Saudi Aramco plans to invest $5 billion to upgrade an oil refinery in Central Java.

The Saudi Arabia Investor Forum will conclude on Wednesday. It attracted 200 property and infrastructure investors from the kingdom to interact with local businessmen and explore opportunities in Indonesia.

http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/indonesia-invites-saudis-invest-1-6b-new-lrt-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government offers BSD-airport LRT project to investors*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, January 16, 2018 | 03:58 pm



Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi (Antara/Wahyu Putro A)



Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi has said that the government is offering to investors a light rail transit (LRT) project, connecting Bumi Serpong Damai (BSD) and Soekarno-Hatta International Airport, both in Tangerang, Banten.

He said in Jakarta on Monday that the ministry had offered the RP 20 trillion (US$1.4 billion) project to investors in the Middle East, South Korea and China. 

“Many investors expressed their interest when I offered it in the Middle East,” said Budi as quoted by _tribunnews.com_.

The increasing demand for transportation from BSD in South Tangerang to the airport had caused serious traffic congestion during peak hours, said the minister, adding that public transportation, including the LRT, would be a solution to the problem.

“We need to reduce the traffic congestion along the roads toward Soekarno-Hatta Airport as otherwise, we may need three hours to reach the airport,” Budi said, adding that the private company could apply to become an LRT operator.

However, he said that the government would still need to provide subsidies so that the fares would be affordable.

Currently, the government is constructing three LRT projects in Palembang, South Sumatra, in Jakarta inner city (LRT Jakarta) and the Greater Jakarta LRT. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ers-bsd-airport-lrt-project-to-investors.html

Will be a deal i suppose


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kereta kelas Ekonomi Premium dengan body stainless (lebih kuat, perawatan mudah & no dempul). Livery yang digunakan merupakan design livery dari salah satu peserta lomba design livery PT KAI. Made in PT INKA, Madiun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kereta kelas Ekonomi Premium dengan body stainless. Livery yang digunakan merupakan design livery dari salah satu peserta lomba design livery PT KAI. Made in PT INKA, Madiun
> 
> View attachment 448648



Reminding me with US transcontinental Railway Services livery....

*Sari Roti to build two new factories this year*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, January 17, 2018 | 05:45 pm



An employee of Nippon Indosari Corpindo, the company behind the Sari Roti brand, works at a bread factory at the Jababeka industrial park in Cikarang, West Java in an undated file photograph. (JP/File)



Publicly listed company PT Nippon Indosari Corpindo, the producer of bread brand Sari Roti, is expanding its business with the construction of two new factories in Lampung province and Gresik in East Java this year.

“The construction of the two factories is set to begin in the first quarter of this year and they are expected to start production in 2019,” said Nippon Indosari Corporindo corporate communication Stephen Orlando on Wednesday, without giving details of the production capacity.

The construction of the two factories was part of the efforts to increase sales, he said, adding that the two were among five new factories to be constructed within the next five years.

The company has 45 new products including white bread, sweet bread and cakes that are produced in 10 factories across Indonesia.

Nippon Indosari Corpindo held an extraordinary general meeting of shareholders on Jan. 17 to make a change in the company’s board of commissioners and directors.

The meeting officially appointed Jaka Prasetya and Arlina Sofia as commissioner and director, respectively. (fny/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/17/sari-roti-to-build-two-new-factories-this-year.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New ASEAN secretariat building. The new building will be built next to the old building.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*China’s growing appetite for Indonesia shouldn’t discourage local founders, say VCs*
0Comments






Nadine Freischlad
10:33 PM at Nov 1, 20173 min read

503
is China’s search engine Baidu.

Indonesia’s expanding population of 260 million people is seen as a safe bet by some Chinese investors because of the increased purchasing power that comes with it. And many feel like they can apply what they’ve learned at home to bring businesses to success here.

“I feel here like I felt 20 years ago in China – there are so many opportunities,” said Tony Qu, managing partner at ATM Capital while onstage at _Tech in Asia Jakarta 2017_. “If we have enough patience, the future will be great. The only way to lose is if you have no patience.”

A veteran Chinese investor, he said he’s relocating to Indonesia by the end of the year to focus his fund’s investments in the archipelago.

VC firms aren’t just backing local startups financially, but they also want to fix one of Indonesia’s key problems: the lack of engineering talent.

Part of Convergence Venture’s deal with Baidu involves bringing technical resources and know-how from China to its portfolio companies, which in turn will boost their chances of success.

ATM Capital’s Tony Qu also pointed out that bringing talent from China will help the industry grow.

*No such thing as too much capital*
Li countered concerns that too much capital from overseas might squeeze out local startups with less access to funding.

In the early stage of a startup ecosystem, the problem is access to capital. In China, Silicon Valley branded VCs provided plentiful early to mid stage funding. Hence, China has the opportunity and appetite to be to Indonesia what Silicon Valley was to China over a decade ago. Particularly as we see a series B gap in the current market,” he said.

Ian Goh of 01VC, another VC firm that bridges Chinese capital and Indonesian startup opportunities, said that now is the phase in which Indonesia needs to build its “pipes” – the fundamental infrastructure like cashless payments, credit scoring systems, and logistics. “In 2008, a lot of that was still missing in China. When the pipes are done, many more startups will be riding on this,” he said.

It’s unfair, however, to say that massive companies are coming into the country and “eating everyone’s lunch,” Goh added.

“In Indonesia, there’s room for the local players to become dominant. Look at Traveloka. In the end, there will be local giants and local heroes.”

For local companies to be competitive, Qu suggested that they use their home field advantage by understanding the user better.

“Don’t just copy what’s hot in China. You have to know what the users really need. In some cases, the infrastructure is not ready. Do those things for which the infrastructure is ready. Maybe what’s ‘old’ in China is going to work here.”

Li added that local players can succeed by building loyalty with their customers and offering highly localized solutions and local logistics.

_This is part of the coverage of Tech in Asia Jakarta 2017, our conference taking place November 1 and 2._
https://www.techinasia.com/china-hearts-indonesia


----------



## Nike

New smelter being built for nikkel production with estimated investment valued at more than 5 billion US dollar

*Pabrik smelter nikel Rp76 triliun dibangun di Konawe Utara*
Rabu, 17 Januari 2018 14:24 WIB

Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta





Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto bersama (dari kanan) Wakil Ketua Komisi VI DPR RI Azam Azman Natawijana, CEO PT Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park (IMIP) Alexander Barus, Dirjen Industri Kecil dan Menengah (IKM) Gati Wibawaningsih (ketika kanan) serta Bupati Morowali Anwar Hafid meninjau salah satu pabrik smelter nikel yang beroperasi di Kawasan Industri Morowali di Sulawesi Tengah, Rabu. (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kement)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Perusahaan pertambangan asal Korea Selatan (Korsel), Made By Good (MBG) Group melalui anak usahanya PT MBG Nikel Indonesia memulai pembangunan pabrik pengolahan dan pemurnian (smelter) nikel di Kabupaten Konawe Utara (Konut), Sulawesi Tenggara, dengan nilai investasi proyek yang diperkirakan mencapai Rp76 triliun.

“Kami memberikan apresiasi kepada pemerintah Kabupaten Konawe Utara yang berperan serta dalam menarik investor dari sektor industri,” kata Direktur Pengembangan Wilayah Industri I Kementerian Perindustrian, Arus Gunawan melalui keterangannya di Jakarta, Rabu. 

Arus menyampaikan, pihak perusahaan sudah melakukan peletakan batu pertama pada 2 Januari 2018. Pada kesempatan tersebut, Arus turut hadir menyaksikan prosesnya bersama Bupati Konut Ruksamin, Presiden Direktur MBG Group Lim Dong Pyo dan Komisaris PT MBG Nikel Indonesia Jang Jongsoo.

Rencananya, pembangunan pabrik smelter nikel ini akan selesai selama dua tahun ke depan secara bertahap dan ditargetkan menyerap ribuan tenaga kerja. Selain itu, luas lahan yang digunakan sekitar 311 hektare.

Arus pun menegaskan, aktivitas pabrik smelter merupakan salah satu upaya implementasi dari kebijakan hilirisasi industri yang membawa efek berantai terhadap perekonomian daerah dan nasional. Bahkan, dapat memperkuat struktur industri nasional sehingga akan lebih kompetitif di kancah global.

“Produk dari pabrik ini sangat diperlukan untuk indutri hilir di dalam negeri sehingga akan berkontribusi memenuhi kebutuhan pasar domestik. Selain itu mampu meningkatkan daya saing produk kita baik di skala nasional maupun internasional,” paparnya.

Ruksamin berharap, pembangunan pabrik smelter ini bisa memberi manfaat ekonomi bagi masyarakat lokal di Konut, terutama dengan membuka lapangan pekerjaan baru. “Mohon doa dan dukungan masyarakat Konut agar semua pembangunan berjalan lancar sesuai yang diharapkan kita semua. Ini merupakan kado HUT ke-11 Konut yang kami persembahkan untuk warga Konut,” tuturnya.

Sementara itu, Lim Dong Pyo mengungkapkan, pihaknya antusias dan optimistis dalam berinvestasi di Indonesia khususnya di Konut. 

“Kami senang dengan sambutan masyarakat di sini. Ini menjadi kampung halaman kedua kami. Karena sambutan yang sangat luar biasa ini, kami ingin lebih cepat membangun pabrik smelter nikel di Konut,” ujarnya.

Sejak MBG berdiri selama sembilan tahun di Korsel, Indonesia tercatat sebagai negara ketiga lokasi investasi smelter setelah Amerika dan Rusia. Untuk investasi smelter di Konut ini, pihaknya telah berkoordinasi dan mendapat rekomendasi langsung dari Presiden Korsel.

Tidak hanya membangun smelter, menurutnya, investasi MBG Group akan juga merambah sektor lain seperti tambak udang, pendidikan dan pelatihan untuk para petani, serta pengiriman mahasiswa lokal berprestasi untuk menempuh pendidikan yang lebih tinggi di Korsel. “Kami berharap dengan kerja sama ini memberikan lapangan kerja besar buat seluruh masyarakat dan juga bagi mahasiswa asal Konut yang akan melanjutkan pendidikan di Korsel,” tandasnya.

Sebelumnya, Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto menyatakan, Kemenperin fokus menjalankan kebijakan hilirisasi industri, salah satunya di sektor logam. 

“Indonesia tengah menargetkan produksi 10 juta ton baja pada tahun 2025. Di samping itu, akan menghasilkan stainless steel sebanyak empat juta ton pada 2019,” ungkapnya.
Editor: Ida Nurcahyani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/678351/pabrik-smelter-nikel-rp76-triliun-dibangun-di-konawe-utara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> New smelter being built for nikkel production with estimated investment valued at more than 5 billion US dollar



Up until 2017, there are 50 smelters for 6 commodities being built in Indonesia, which 24 of them have already completed and in operation.

_https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi/20180112090038-85-268325/akhir-tahun-lalu-24-smelter-beroperasi_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Retired skilled workers to revamp vocational schools as instructors*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, August 21, 2017 | 10:23 am




Students of a vocational school assemble computer parts during a competition in East Java. A new effort seeks to revitalize vocational schools by hiring retired skilled workers as instructors. (Kompas/Bahana Patria Gupta)



Industry Ministry secretary general Haris Munandar has introduced the Silver Hair Expert program, which allows retired skilled workers to become instructors at vocational schools (SMK), as part of government efforts to address the shortage of experienced teachers at such schools.

“Only 30 percent of teachers at vocational schools are competent in technical skills, while the majority of teachers are knowledgeable of the theories of the subjects they teach to their students,” Haris said on Sunday at a discussion in Jakarta.

Haris said the ministry had organized a trial of the program by hiring retired workers from several factories to provide instruction at one of the ministry’s education and training centers in Yogyakarta.

Read also: Making vocational education great, for once
He said the factory workers only required a basic, three-month teachers’ training to prepare them for the classroom, because they already possessed adequate knowledge, skills and experience in the subject that they were to teach. 

Ideally, the retired workers could start working as instructors at five different vocational schools within a week, Haris said, adding that the ministry would discuss the program further with the Culture and Education Ministry.

The two ministries are planning to revamp the teaching methods and subjects at vocational schools to improve manpower quality as stipulated in Presidential Instruction No. 9/2016 on SMK revitalization.

According to the Central Statistics Agency's data, 346,678 vocational teachers worked at 12,421 vocational schools across the country in 2015. (dis/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...revamp-vocational-schools-as-instructors.html


----------



## Nike

palembang LRT almost ready

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Korea’s Lotte gains ABS foothold in Indonesia; plans major additional investment*
by: 
Stephen Moore
Materials
Consumer Electronics, Automotive and Mobility, Business,Compounding, Consumer Products
January 03, 2018



Korea’s Lotte Advanced Materials Co. is acquiring two indebted acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene (ABS) resin manufacturers in Indonesia. The company has inked a deal to buy PT Arbe Styrindo and PT ABS Industri Indonesia, the only domestic producers of the resin in that country. The value of the deal has not been disclosed.

Lotte Advanced Materials is betting that demand for ABS resin in Indonesia will grow on the back of increasing production of consumer goods, appliances and automobiles. Indonesia manufactured around 903,000 vehicles in the first nine months of 2017, representing an increase of 3% year-on-year. 4.3 million motorcycles and scooters were also sold in the first three quarters of calendar 2017, although this was a 4.9% decline on the same period for 2016.





_The PT. Arbe Styrindo plant in Merak, Indonesia._
The two Indonesian ABS manufacturers possess combined capacity to produce 40,000 tonnes of ABS polymers and compound annually, but they have reportedly not been operating since October last year on account of financial issues. Indonesia imported over 100,000 tonnes of ABS resin in 2016.

Lotte Advanced Materials said it plans to expand overall capacity to 73,000 tonnes/year over the course of the next year at the two supplier and restart commercial production in 2019. Further, Korean sources reported that Lotte Advanced Materials plans to construct a new 300,000-tonnes/year ABS plant in the province of Banten where PT Arbe Styrindo is located. Group company Lotte Chemical Titan is also planning a greenfield petrochemical project there that would include polyethylene (PE) and polypropylene (PP) production facilities.

Since the Lotte Group undertook a land swap with the Korean government in February 2017 to enable deployment on the US Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) interceptor system on the Korean Peninsula, its fortunes have taken a dive in China, with government-instigated boycotts of the company’s products there and the closure of its hypermarket and supermarket chain in China. China views THAAD as a threat to its domestic security. This latest move by Lotte to invest more in Indonesia is seen by observers as a “post-China” strategy of the group.


https://www.plasticstoday.com/mater...ns-major-additional-investment/26754908058043

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*INKA Garap Proyek Kereta LRT Jabodebek Rp 3,9 Triliun*
*Sugeng Harianto* - detikFinance




Foto: Sugeng Harianto/detikcom
*Madiun *- PT INKA (Persero) mendapatkan kontrak pengadaan rangkaian kereta Light Rail Transit (LRT) sebesar Rp 3,9 triliun. Proyek nasional pengadaan kereta ringan oleh pemerintah tersebut secara resmi dilakukan penandatangan di PT INKA Jalan Yos Sudarso Madiun Kamis (18/1/2018)

Pemberian kontrak tersebut ke PT INKA dinilai lebih efisien dan lebih murah dari penawaran luar negeri. Selain itu juga untuk menciptakan lapangan pejerjaan.

"Pemerintahan efisiensinya era Jokowi detail. Berhitung enggak boleh rugi tawaran INKA lebih murah daripada impor. tapi bukan masalah harga, tapi lapangan kerja kita utamakan juga," jelas Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan kepada wartawan di PT INKA, Madiun, Kamis (18/1/2018).

Luhut berharap proyek pembuatan kereta LRT diharapkan bisa menciptakan lapangan kerja akan melibatkan semua perguruan tinggi.

"Kita pilih INKA untuk menciptakan lapangan kerja, perguruan tinggi semua terllibat. Ada yg buat pintu, badan, semua terlibat," tutur Luhut.




INKA garap proyek kereta LRT Rp 3,9 triliun Foto: Sugeng Harianto/detikcom

Luhut menjelaskan, nilai kontrak pengadaan kereta berubah. Di awal kontrak pengadaan LRT semula senilai Rp 4,1 triliun, terdiri dari 31 rangkaian kereta (train set) LRT Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi (Jabodebek).

Cuma, Luhut meminta nilai kontrak itu bisa ditekan dengan sejumlah efisiensi, sehingga bisa turun di kisaran Rp 3,8 triliun-Rp 3,9 triliun.

"Saya kemarin minta bisa ditekan, sehingga bisa turun Rp 3,8 triliun - Rp 3,9 triliun. Kita menghitung supaya ini efisiensi. BPKP harus terlibat setiap pengeluaran supaya bisa menunjukkan efisien dan terpantau sudah lewat masa korupsi dan tidak transparans dan tidak ada yang ditutupi," ungkapnya dengan nada keras dihadapan direksi PT INKA.

*Selesai 15 bulan*

Sementara itu, Menteri Perindustrian, Airlangga Hartarto menambahkan proses produksi rangkaian kereta hingga rampung ditargetkan dalam 15 bulan.

"Target inikan programnya cepat, target dalam 15 bulan diharapkan PT. INKA bisa selesaikan kepercayaan nasional ini. Dalam waktu dekat kita akan pantau terus," jelas Airlangga, di lokasi yang sama.




INKA garap proyek kereta LRT Rp 3,9 triliun Foto: Sugeng Harianto/detikcom

Dengan target 15 bulan tersebut kata Airlangga akan segera melakukan kroscek pada bulan April 2019 mendatang bisa masuk tahap pengetesan. Selanjutnya diharapkan tahap pengoperasionalan pada Oktober 2019.

"Bulan April 2019 kita harap sudah tahap testing LRT dan selanjutnya diharapkan operasinya Oktober 2019," tutur Airlangga.

Selain itu, Airlangga menerangkan proyek pengadaan Light Rail Transit (LRT) sebesar Rp 3,9 triliun memercayakan INKA berdasarkan (Perpres) terkait Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN). Dalam hal ini produk INKA diharapkan bisa meningkatkan mutu dan kualitas idustri perkereta apian di Indonesia.

"Perpres TKDN itukan menjadi bagian, tapi untuk LRT sudah selesai dengan penandatangan kontrak. Jadi tidak ada lagi hambatan untuk membuat LRT industri di dalam negeri," kata Airlangga.



INKA garap proyek kereta LRT Rp 3,9 triliun Foto: Sugeng Harianto/detikcom

Direktur Utama PT Inka Budi Noviantoro menyambut baik kontrak proyek pembangunan LRT Jabodebek. Menurutnya kepercayaan tersebut merupakan saIah satu proyek strategis pemerintah daIam rangka memberikan kemudahan dan kecepatan transportasi kepada masyarakat.

"Kita dengan senang dan berterimakasih atas kepercaraan ini. Ada sinergi BUMN untuk support INKA, ada dari Inalum, Krakatau Steel," kata Budi.*(hns/hns)

Indonesian PT INKA built 240 million US DOLLAR Worth work train set for LRT project *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

In the first phase, INKA will deliver 31 train sets (6 cars) for the LRT within 15 months, provided that 30 percent of the first development process takes place in Busan, while the remaining 70 percent will be completed in Indonesia.

South Korea will also be involved in the production of the rolling stock for the Greater Jakarta LRT.

Hyundai Railroading Technology System (Rotem) was requested to serve as consultant for state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) that would produce the project's carriages.

The Greater Jakarta LRT will be divided into two phase; the 1st phase - the ongoing construction - will span from Bogor in West Java to Jakarta in a 44.4 km long track across Cibubur-Cawang, East Bekasi-Cawang and Cawang-Dukuh Atas in Central Jakarta. The 2nd phase will go through a 38.5 km long track from Cibubur-Bogor, Dukuh Atas-Palmerah-Senayan to Palmerah-Grogol in West Jakarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lego Jangkar

new year - new investment


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*New economy premium class with Stainless steel body by train maker PT.INKA*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*LRT JAKARTA*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

BUSINESS
*Indonesia plans to export LNG to Pakistan, Bangladesh*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, January 18, 2018 | 03:28 pm



State-owned energy firm Pertamina delivers its first LNG cargo with a volume of 2 billion British thermal units (bbtu) from the Mahakam block in East Kalimantan to a floating storage and regasification unit (FSRU) operated by PT Nusantara Regas in West Java on Jan. 4. (JP/Ben Latuihamallo)



Deputy Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Arcandra Tahar has said Indonesia plans to export liquefied natural gas (LNG) to two South Asian countries — Pakistan and Bangladesh — with the trading values at about US$6 billion for each country.

Arcandra said in Jakarta on Wednesday the LNG export would be decided during the visit of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to the countries in the near future.

“The sale purchase agreement is expected to be signed during the visit. It is what is being discussed in the ministry,” he said as reported by _Antara_, adding that the export volume reached between 1 and 1.5 million tons per annum.

In the implementation, state-owned energy firm Pertamina will cooperate with its counterpart in Bangladesh (Petrobangla) and its counterpart in Pakistan (Pakistan LNG Limited).

The contract agreement is to be designed in 10-year terms each.

The LNG export plan to the two countries is a follow-up of a memorandum of understanding between Pertamina and the two companies. (bbn) 

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...lansto-export-lng-to-pakistan-bangladesh.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Program uji coba OK Otrip, penumpang hanya perlu membayar Rp3.500 untuk satu tujuan perjalanan dari titik awal sampai ke titik tujuan. Setelah uji coba yang direncanakan hingga 15 April mendatang, tarif disesuaikan menjadi Rp5.000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Presiden Joko Widodo will visit five South Asian countries next week. Say hello to Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Pakistan, and India. 

*Jokowi akan Kunjungan Negara ke Asia Selatan*

INILAHCOM, Jakarta - Menteri Luar Negeri, Retno Lestari Marsudi mengatakan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) rencananya akan melakukan kunjungan kenegaraan dan kunjungan resmi Presiden ke beberapa negara Asia Selatan. Atas rencana tersebut sehingga hari nini digelar rapat terbatas di Istana Negara.

"Sebelum rapat dengan Presiden, kita di tingkat menteri dibawah koordinasi Menteri Ekonomi karena memang fokusnya kerja sama ekonomi. Maka, Pak Menko Ekonomi menjadi tuan rumah pertemuan tersebut," kata Retno di Istana Negara.

Menurut dia, ada beberapa yang sudah dibahas melakukan persiapan kunjungan resmi kenegaraan Presiden Republik Indonesia pekan depan.

Rencananya, ada lima negara yang dikunjungi seperti Srilanka, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh dan Afghanistan.

"Nah, kalau kita lihat hubungan kerja sama kita dengan lima negara tersebut. Maka tampak sekali bahwa kalau kita lihat paling tidak tiga di antara lima negara adalah negara dengan penduduk yang cukup besar," ujarnya.

Ia menjelaskan kunjungan ini merupakan 'new opportunities' untuk Indonesia mengembangkan, memperkokoh kerja sama ekonomi dengan negara-negara tersebut. Yakni, kerja sama ekonomi diterjemahkan dalam bentuk apa, satu di dalam bentuk perdagangan.

"Perdagangan kita dengan mereka cukup besar dan terus bertambah, tidak hanya menyangkut barang-barang yang sifatnya primer misalnya barang mentah seperti batu bara," jelas dia.

Selain itu, kerja sama dengan Bangladesh juga sudah dilakukan selama dua tahun berturut-turut mengekspor 150 ditambah 250 gerbong kereta api. Success story seperti ini ingin dikembangkan ke wilayah sekitarnya, maka juga coba masuk ke Srilanka dan negara-negara sekitarnya.

"Kedua, tentunya dengan negara-negara tersebut ada juga opportunities di bidang investasi. Investasi lebih kepada investasi kita ke mereka. Jadi fokusnya sekali lagi di ekonomi, selain itu tentunya kita diplomasi untuk kemanusiaan, diplomasi perdamaian kita juga akan kita bawa dalam kunjungan presiden ke lima negara," tandasnya.[jat]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indahnya Jembatan Petuk di NTT Senilai Rp 235 Miliar*
*Istimewa* - detikFinance
Pengerjaan jembatan mulai dilakukan sejak September 2015 hingga Oktober 2017. (Dok Ditjen Bina Marga).

Petuk bridge in East Nusatenggara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gelora Bung Karno Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Frost & Sullivan Expect 4.6% Growth in Car Sales in Indonesia*
19 January 2018 | 

Frost & Sullivan
Automotive
Gaikindo
Car Sales


Research institute Frost & Sullivan expects car sales in Indonesia to rise 4.6 percent year-on-year (y/y) in 2018 supported by growing domestic demand for commercial vehicles, stable demand for low-cost green cars (LCGCs), the availability of affordable car prices, and the launch of new car models.

Vivek Vaidya, Senior Vice President of Mobility at Frost & Sullivan, said there are several factors at play in Indonesia; some encourage rising sales in the automotive industry, while others form an obstacle (see table below).

The strengthening economy of Indonesia, reflected by expected accelerated gross domestic product (GDP) growth in 2018, will surely impact positively on car sales in Indonesia. The Indonesian government set its economic growth target at 5.4 percent (y/y) in 2018, up from an estimated 5.1 percent (y/y) in 2017. In line with rising GDP growth, people's purchasing power and consumer confidence should strengthen.

However, regarding Indonesians' recovering consumers' purchasing power, Vaidya remains somewhat skeptical at this moment, and would not be surprised if Indonesians' purchasing power will not recovery markedly in 2018. Another problem is that the government is expected to see another fiscal deficit in 2018. This could make the government less eager to spend heavily on infrastructure projects, implying demand for commercial vehicles is curtailed.






Meanwhile, low inflation, the stable rupiah exchange rate and the relatively low interest rate environment in Indonesia are important factors that should boost car sales this year.

The Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo) set its target for car sales in Indonesia at 1.1 million units in 2018, approximately 1 - 2 percent (y/y) higher than estimated car sales in full-year 2017 (expected to reach 1,070,000 units). As such, Gaikindo set a very cautious target. The institution expects to see the same conditions in 2018 compared to 2017 when car sales also failed to impress.

*What Can Impact on Indonesian Car Sales in 2018? Opportunities & Risks*

*POSITIVE
• ACCELERATING GDP GROWTH
Negative* • Purchasing power may remain bleak
*• CONSUMER CONFIDENCE IS HIGH
Negative* • Rising crude oil/fuel prices
*• LAUNCH OF NEW MODELS
Negative* • Fiscal deficit
*• LOW INFLATION/STABLE RUPIAH
Negative* • People prefer to save
*• LOW INTEREST RATE REGIME*
However, Fransiscus Soerjopranoto, Executive General Manager at Toyota Astra Motor (TAM), the company which controls around 35 percent of the car sales market, has a much more ambitious forecast for domestic car sales in 2018. He believes that a 4 - 5 percent (y/y) growth range is possible, similar to the forecast of Frost & Sullivan, because of the strengthening Indonesian economy. According to him people have been saving money rather than spending it (hence there occurred an overall decline in consumption across Indonesia). In 2018 people may become more willing to spend, including on cars.

Soerjopranoto added that - in the past - political years would have a significant positive impact on domestic car sales because people were buying cars amid political campaigns. In recent years, however, this impact is not visible anymore. Both 2018 and 2019 are political years as Indonesia will see regional, legislative and presidential elections but Soerjopranoto does not expect to see an impact on car sales.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...4.6-growth-in-car-sales-in-indonesia/item8515


----------



## UMNOPutra

Is it true that Becak will back to Jakarta? If it is true ... I think Jakarta will be more attractive for foreigners or tourist than Singapore, KL, Bangkok, Manila, Hanoi or Ho Chi Minh city ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 448943
> 
> View attachment 448944
> 
> View attachment 448942



*Cara Kemenperin Naikan Komponen Lokal di Proyek MRT dan LRT*
JUMAT, 19 JANUARI 2018 22:43 WIB
_




Pekerja mengerjakan proyek pembangunan stasiun layang MRT di Jalan Sisingamangaraja, Jakarta, 9 Januari 2018. Target pengoperasian MRT fase I Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI pada Maret 2019. ANTARA
TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Menteri Perindustrian, Airlangga Hartarto mengatakan bahwa industri kereta api nasional terus memacu penggunaan tingkat komponen dalam negeri (TKDN), seperti pada proyek pembuatan kereta ringan LRTJabodebek yang ditargetkan bisa lebih dari 65 persen pada tahun 2019. 

Selain menjalin kemitraan antara BUMN dengan pemangku kepentingan terkait seperti pihak swasta, industri penunjang, Airlangga ingin mendorong PT INKA melibatkan industri kecil dan menengah (IKM). Oleh karena itu perlu dilakukan pembinaan terhadap IKM agar bisa menghasilkan produk sesuai standar dan mampu mendukung industri perkeretaapian.

“Upaya ini diperlukan mengingat pembinaan industri kecil menengah pada dasarnya merupakan tanggung jawab kita bersama dan seyogyanya juga menjadi komitmen kita untuk maju secara bersama,” kata dia melalui keterangan tertulis, Jumat, 19 Januari 2018.

Simak: LRT Jabodebek Akan Diuji Coba April 2018

Dalam rangka pembinaan IKM, Kemenperin telah memfasilitasi kerja sama dengan para pelaku IKM baja di Tegal dan Ceper, Jawa Tengah. Airlangga berharap langkah ini bisa meningkatkan kemampuan IKM menjadi bagian rantai pasok, seperti dalam proyek pengadaan LRT.

Selain itu, Airlangga melihat proyek LRT Jabodebek, menjadi kesempatan bagi industri kereta api nasional untuk menunjukkan daya saingnya dalam penguasaan teknologi termasuk dalam hal riset dan inovasi pengembangan industri berbasis rel.

“Ini menjadi peluang peningkatan kompetensi SDM melalui program pengembangan SMK dan vokasi yang link and match dengan industri. Langkah ini pun perlu melibatkan lembaga riset dan perguruan tinggi,” ucapnya.

Airlangga menjelaskan bahwa Kemenperin bersama Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) dan PT INKA) telah mendirikan Pusat Desain dan Rekayasa Industri Perkeretaapian Nasional di Kampus ITB. Tujuannya, kata dia, untuk mendukung pelaksanaan kajian-kajian pengembangan perkeretaapian, pelaksanaan program riset dan pengembangan produk, pengembangan SDM, serta menjadi inkubator bisnis dan pengujian-pengujian produk.

Menurut Airlangga, langkah lain yang akan ditempuh untuk mendukung proyek ini adalah menerapkan kebijakan terkait penggunaan produk dalam negeri, pengembangan komponen pendukung, pengembangan desain dan engineering, serta menciptakan regulasi untuk mendukung iklim usaha yang kondusif.

Pembangunan LRT Jabodebek merupakan salah satu proyek strategis pemerintah dalam rangka untuk memberikan kemudahan dan kecepatan transportasi kepada masyarakat. Untuk pengerjaan LRT yang menghubungan Jakarta - Bogor - Depok - Bekasi ini, PT INKA (Persero) sudah mendapat dukungan keuangan sebesar Rp 4,05 Triliun dari 3 sindikasi perbankan yakni dari PT BNI (Persero) Tbk, PT SMI (Persero) dan PT Bank Sumitomo Mitsui Indonesia.


https://bisnis.tempo.co/amp/1052221/cara-kemenperin-naikan-komponen-lokal-di-proyek-mrt-dan-lrt_

Indonesia ministry of industry using LRT and MRT project to increase the competency of local industry


----------



## Nike

*RI-Japan`s 60th anniversary should give impetus to deals: Jokowi*
Sabtu, 20 Januari 2018 00:38 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo (left) receives Special Envoy of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, Toshihiro Nikai (right) at Bogor Palace, West Java, on Friday (19/1/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Puspa Perwitasari) ()

Bogor, W Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) believes the commemoration of the RI-Japan 60th diplomatic anniversary should act as an impetus to implement deals that have been agreed upon by the two countries.

The statement was released by Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi, after President Jokowi met with the Japanese prime minister`s special envoy Toshihiro Nikai at the Presidential Palace in Bogor, West Java, on Friday.

"The president has stressed since the beginning that the 60th anniversary of diplomatic relations with Japan should not be just a ceremonial event," she noted.

Marsudi said that during the meeting, Nikai reaffirmed the importance of Indonesia to Japan and the South-East Asian region.

"He also said that Japan lauds Indonesia`s leadership in the region," she stated.

Meanwhile, President Jokowi mentioned some ongoing and future projects, such as the support extended to Indonesia by Japan in organizing the Asian Games 2018 and the various infrastructure projects.

With regard to the Asian Games 2018, the Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia Masafumi Ishii had earlier stated that his government would soon select the company that will provide facial recognition and behavior analysis machines to be installed at the Gelora Bung Karno Stadium in Senayan, Jakarta. 

During Friday`s meeting, President Jokowi and Ambassador Nikai also discussed the potential for environmental cooperation to normalize conditions in Citarum River in Bandung, West Java.

Marsudi pointed out that as a result of the discussion, the Japanese deputy minister of environment will soon visit Citarum River to see what can be done to assist Indonesia with the project.

Nikai`s visit to Indonesia, with a delegation of prominent Japanese officials, coincides with the 60th anniversary of RI-Japan diplomatic relations, for which commemoration events will be held at Fatahillah Park in Jakarta on Friday.

The inauguration will be attended by the Japanese special envoy and the Indonesian special envoy to Japan, Rahmat Gobel. 

(T.A060INE)
EDITED BY INE/a014
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114...niversary-should-give-impetus-to-deals-jokowi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Merak-Bakauheni Port Development*





















*Government to slash subsidy for railway pioneer routes*
source : Link

The government has decided to slash a subsidy for six railway pioneer routes – railway routes in remote areas – in an attempt to optimize the use of this year’s state budget, an official has said.

*The routes include Kreung Mane - Bungkah - Kreung Geukeuh in Aceh, Lubuk Alung - Kayu Tanam in West Sumatra and Kertapati - Indralaya in South Sumatra.*

"The decision was based on an evaluation of the realization of the pioneering route [subsidy], last year, less than 85 percent of which was dispersed," Transportation Ministry railway director general Zulfikri said on Friday.

The subsidy was cut by 18.92 percent to Rp 79.9 billion (US$6 million) from Rp 98.5 billion, last year.

The routes' fares are set between Rp 3,000 and Rp 4,000 for a single trip.

The pioneer routes transported 1.4 million passengers last year, a 16.6 percent increase from the figure in 2016, said Zulfikri. (bbn)

*Aceh DMU *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

ome / detikFinance / Detail
Minggu 21 Jan 2018, 18:56 WIB

*Pabrik Serat Tekstil di Riau Bisa Hemat Devisa RI US$ 500 Juta*
*Chaidir Anwar Tanjung* - detikFinance




Foto: Chaidir Anwar Tanjung
*Pekanbaru *- Menteri Perindustrian (Menperin), Airlangga Hartarto hari ini mengunjungi pabrik rayon PT Asia Pacific Rayon (APR) di area lokasi PT Riau Andalan Pulp and Paper (RAPP) yang akan menghasilkan 350.000 ton rayon per tahun di Riau. Kehadiran pabrik serat untuk bahan baku tekstil ini akan menghemat devisa negara hingga US$ 500 juta per tahun.

"Harapannya dengan industri rayon ini akan menghasilkan sebuah industri menghasilkan 350.000 kapasitas setahun. Hal itu setara dengan US$ 500 juta penghematan devisa," kata Airlangga di lokasi, Pekanbaru, Minggu (21/1/2018).

Dia menyebutkan, sekarang ini Indonesia impor kapas yang begitu banyak. Dengan adanya industri rayon yang akan menghasilkan bahan baku tekstil ini pemerintah akan menghemat devisa hingga US$ 500 juta dan juga menyerap tenaga kerja yang cukup banyak.

"Apa lagi pihak perusahaan menyampaikan bahwa hadirnya industri rayon ini bisa menampung tenaga kerja lebih dari 1.200 orang. Ini sangat luar biasa sekali dalam menampung tenaga kerja," katanya.

Nilai investasi yang mencapai Rp 12 triliun tersebut, kata Airlangga harus didukung oleh pemerintah. Sehingga bisa memperkuat industri tekstil dalam negeri.

"Ini harus didukung pemerintah dari bahan bakunya hingga bahan jadinya. Diharapkan ini akan memperkuat daya saing dari pada industri tekstil," kata Airlangga.

Dengan adanya industri tekstil tersebut, kata Airlangga, tentunya Riau menjadi pusat industri pulp and paper yang biasanya hanya kertas, kini ada rayon yang menghasilkan tekstil.

"Ini merupakan pertama kali kita memiliki pabrik rayon dengan kapasitas yang cukup unggul dalam skala dunia," kata Airlangga.

Pabrik rayon ini berdiri atas nama PT Asia Pacific Rayon (APR) terintegrasi dengan PT RAPP di Pangkalan Kerinci, Kabupaten Pelalawan, Riau.

Menurut Direktur APR, Thomas Handoko, pabrik rayon ini diperkirakan akan beroperasi pada Agustus 2018. Pabrik rayon ini merupakan yang terbesar di Indonesia dapat memberikan dampak positif secara ekonomi.

"Hal yang tak kalah penting adalah seluruh produk tersebut berasal dari 100 persen pasokan tanaman terbarukan serta bersertifikat internasional dan legal," kata Thomas.

"Kehadiran APR ini, akan mendukung rantai nilai produksi tekstil dalam negeri, mengurangi impor bahan baku dan memastikan daya saing kompetitif Indonesia secara global," tutup Thomas. *(cha/ara)

https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...stil-di-riau-bisa-hemat-devisa-ri-us-500-juta*

*Tourism Industry Indonesia: Gov't Seeks $20 Billion of Investment*
20 January 2018 | 

Hiramsyah Thaib
Foreign Visitor Arrivals
Tourists
Tourism


The Indonesian government is looking for big direct investment - both domestic and domestic direct investment - in Indonesia's tourism industry in its quest to turn the tourism industry into the nation's top foreign exchange earner, hence strengthening this industry's role toward the national economy. Therefore, the government formulated ten priority tourist destinations that are regarded to have great tourism potential.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo targets to welcome a total of 20 million foreign tourists in Indonesia in 2019. This is a very ambitious target considering only 12.7 million foreign visitors arrived in Indonesia in the first 11 months of 2017 (foreign visitor arrivals in December 2017 will most likely disappoint due to the eruption of Mount Agung on Bali). Thus, within the next two years, the government seeks significant growth in foreign tourist arrivals and therefore needs major investment in infrastructure and tourist facilities to be able to attract the 20 million foreign tourists by 2019.

Hiramsyah Thaib, Team Leader of Acceleration for the Development of Priority Tourism Destination at Indonesia's Tourism Ministry, said a combined total of USD $20 billion worth of investment is needed to turn the ten priority destinations (see table below) into great tourist attractions, equipped with updated infrastructure and plenty of facilities such as hotels, restaurants, shops, bars, parks, and more.

It is estimated that about USD $10 billion is needed for infrastructure development - such as roads, ports, airports, and electricity - in the ten priority tourist destinations, while the remaining USD $10 billion is needed to build all tourism facilities that are needed by tourists.






The Indonesian government can, however, only cover 10 to 20 percent of all required funds (the government will only contribute to infrastructure development such as roads and ports; it will not contribute to investment in tourist facilities), hence the private sector is envisaged to contribute most to to investment in the ten priority tourist destinations.

Thaib said a couple of priority destinations have already managed to attract a significant amount of investment. For example, Lake Toba in North Sumatra has welcomed a few investors so far. Currently, several projects are under construction near Lake Toba with a combined value of IDR 1 trillion (approx. USD $75 million).

Mandalika on the island of Lombok even managed to attract IDR 13 trillion (approx. USD $977 million) worth of investment so far. However, Mandalika was declared a Special Economic Zone (for agro industry and ecotourism industry), implying investors enjoy fiscal incentives to invest in this area.

Thaib added that investors from several countries have showed interest in projects related to the ten priority tourist destinations. These countries include China, Singapore, Malaysia, Japan, the Middle East, and several European countries.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...gov-t-seeks-20-billion-of-investment/item8518

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia expects to pass data protection bill in 2018*

Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, January 21, 2018 | 10:03 pm



Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara expects that the personal data protection bill will be discussed and passed into law this year although it is not included in the 2018 National Legislation Program (Prolegnas). (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)



The government aims to deliberate and pass into law the personal data protection bill this year, although it is not listed in the 2018 National Legislation Program (Prolegnas).

The Communications and Information Ministry sent a draft of the bill to the Law and Human Rights Ministry last year.

Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara said on Friday that there was still a possibility the bill would be deliberated if lawmakers completed discussion on other priority bills quickly. 

"If the law-making process goes fast, there is still a chance for the personal data protection bill to be included in the Prolegnas. I hope it will happen this year," he said at the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister.

Read also: Personal data protection bill 'priority' for House, ministry claims

Rudiantara underlined the importance of the law for both domestic and international affairs. He cited an example that European countries had obliged their trading partners to have a personal data protection law to carry out digital trade.

"If we want to sell the products of our small and medium enterprises [SMEs] to Europe, we will face difficulties because of the absence of a data protection law," Rudiantara explained.

At present, personal data protection is only guaranteed by Communications and Information Ministerial Decree No. 20/2016. (lnd)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...cts-to-pass-data-protection-bill-in-2018.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Two toll road sections in Sumatra start operations*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, January 22, 2018 | 11:30 am



President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (second left), accompanied by State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno (second right), Lampung Governor M Ridho Ficardo (left) and Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono, inspects a toll gate in Bakauheni in Lampung on Jan. 21, after inaugurating two toll road sections in the province. (Antara/Rivan Awal Lingga)



Two sections of the Trans-Sumatra toll road started operation after they were inaugurated by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in Lampung on Sunday.

The 8.9-kilometer Section 1 connects the Port to Bakauheni, and the 5.65-km Section 5 connects Lematang and Kotabaru.

The two sections are parts of the 140.9-km Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar toll road in Lampung, which cost about Rp 16.8 trillion (US$1.18 billion).

“I encourage the developers to complete the toll road from Bakauheni to Palembang before the start of the Asian Games,” President Jokowi said as reported by _Antara_.

He believed the construction of the toll roads would be completed as scheduled, although there was still a problem with land acquisition.

“People, particularly in Lampung, will benefit from the project,” Jokowi said, adding that the government was currently also developing Waysekapung Dam, ports, electricity plants and an airport in Lampung province.

“The infrastructure will push down the prices of commodities due to the smooth transportation infrastructure,” the President added. (bbn) 

*Topics *


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...oad-sections-in-sumatra-start-operations.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PNR is buying trains from Indonesia

The Philippine National Railways (PNR) signed on Monday a P485.3-million purchase agreement for two train sets from Indonesian state-owned PT. Industri Kereta Api (PT INKA). The Department of Transportation (DOTr) said the contract was signed by PNR general manager Junn Magno and PT INKA president and director Budi Noviantro, the department said in a statement.






The Philippines is acquiring two Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DMU) train sets to be financed under the 2015 DOTr-GAA funds which were downloaded to the PNR.

“It’s been almost 40 years that PNR organically procured its own train sets that is not donated nor part of a loan package,” Magno said.






The new trains are expected to arrive in the Philippines in the third quarter of the year, and will have to undergo testing and commissioning before serving commercial operations.

“I hope this project will grow and blossom into other projects in our desire to expand the country’s railways system from what it is today—77 kilometers,” Transportation Secretary Arthur Tugade said.

_http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/money/companies/640595/pnr-is-buying-trains-from-indonesia/story/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menthol

madokafc said:


>



The best coffee, cigarettes and foods are came from Indonesia!


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Philippines National Railway Sign Contract for INKA DMU Train*






Published January 22, 2018 4:59pm 
The Philippine National Railways (PNR) signed on Monday a P485.3-million purchase agreement for two train sets from Indonesian state-owned PT. Industri Kereta Api (PT INKA).

The Department of Transportation (DOTr) said the contract was signed by PNR general manager Junn Magno and PT INKA president and director Budi Noviantro, the department said in a statement.

The Philippines is acquiring two Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DMU) train sets to be financed under the 2015 DOTr-GAA funds which were downloaded to the PNR.

“It’s been almost 40 years that PNR organically procured its own train sets that is not donated nor part of a loan package,” Magno said.

The new trains are expected to arrive in the Philippines in the third quarter of the year, and will have to undergo testing and commissioning before serving commercial operations.

“I hope this project will grow and blossom into other projects in our desire to expand the country’s railways system from what it is today—77 kilometers,” Transportation Secretary Arthur Tugade said. —Jon Viktor Cabuenas/VDS, GMA News
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/money/companies/640595/pnr-is-buying-trains-from-indonesia/story/
-------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Ice Cream Companies in Focus: Campina Ice Cream Industry*
22 January 2018 | 

Adji Andjono
CAMP
Campina Ice Cream Industry
Ice Cream
Indonesian ice cream producer Campina Ice Cream Industry targets to see a 10 percent year-on-year (y/y) increase in sales in 2018 supported by business expansion in the form of new products and rising ice cream consumption amid several big events that are staged in 2018. This year the company plans to launch up to six new ice cream products in an effort to lure consumers.

Adji Andjono, Marketing Director at Campina Ice Cream Industry, said the launch of new ice cream products will also "refresh" the Campina brand in the eyes of the consumer. This year the company plans also optimize the use of licenses it obtained from Nickelodeon and Walt Disney for the use certain cartoon characters (Ninja Turtles and Spongebob Squarepants) for several of the company's ice cream lines. Considering these ice cream products are likened by many children, the company has high hopes for new products with images or shapes of popular cartoon characters.

This year the company will also focus on expansion of its distribution and sales network, particularly outside the island of Java, in an effort to boost its market share in the ice cream market. Currently, Campina Ice Cream Industry is estimated to control about 20-25 percent of Indonesia's ice cream market. The company now has 30 distributors across the country but Andjono said it now targets to penetrate the smaller cities.

For its business expansion plans, Campina Ice Cream Industry allotted IDR 50 billion (approx. USD $3.8 million) to its 2018 capital expenditures (capex) budget, up around 10 percent compared to last year's budget. Part of capex will be used to replace its freezers.







Campina Ice Cream Industry, which was established in 1972, is also considering to build a new ice cream factory in West Java. Currently, the company has one factory, located in Surabaya (East Java) with an installed production capacity of 30 million liters of ice cream per year. It is also studying plans to renovate its existing factory in order to increase its capacity.

Andjono is convinced that sales of Campina Ice Cream Industry can pass beyond IDR 1 trillion (approx. USD $75 million) in 2018 as there are a couple of factors at play that should impact positively on the company's performance. Firstly, there is the plan to raise regional minimum wages in Indonesia by an average of 8.71 percent, hence boosting people's purchasing power across the Archipelago.

Secondly, there are several big events to be staged in Indonesia this year, most notably the local elections and the Asian Games. During these events (or in the case of elections: ahead of the event, namely during campaigning when many mass gatherings are held) people consume more food and drinks, including ice cream.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...-in-focus-campina-ice-cream-industry/item8522


----------



## pr1v4t33r

EU says drops Indonesia biodiesel antidumping appeals

The EU council has withdrawn its appeals against the lifting of antidumping duties on biodiesel imports from Indonesia and Argentina, EU Council press officer for trade Maria Tomasik said Monday. "Council agrees to withdraw appeals to the ECJ on six biodiesel duty cases related to imports from Indonesia and Argentina," Tomasik said in a tweet.

_This will mean the removal of antidumping duties that have been in place since November 2013 and could trigger an influx of palm-derived and soybean-derived biodiesel into Europe._

The EU Council represents national governments of member states.

The flows of PME and SME had waned considerably since the introduction of these antidumping duties. But flows from Argentina resumed in September following the reduction of antidumping duties.

The General Court of the European Union, delivered rulings in September 2016 to annul duties that the EU set for five years from 2013. This prompted Argentina and Indonesia to launch challenges at the European courts, which delivered a successful verdict for Argentina in September 2017.

There had been rumors in the market over the previous week of the removal of then Indonesian antidumping duties, with prices falling significantly and flattening over the curve in anticipation of increased biodiesel flows driving up stock levels in Europe.

"Look where FAME 0 is trading -- it is down sharply the past three days," said a European market source Friday, as S&P Global Platts assessed FAME 0 on the prompt at $796.25/mt FOB ARA Friday, down $43.50 week on week to a 22-month low on the new sentiment.

_"It's big news and the market has reacted accordingly," said a source Monday, adding: "[It's a ] difficult times for [European] bio producers."_

Malaysian producers have expressed worries they will no longer be competitive as their higher production costs mean more expensive products which had been given breathing space by the duties on Indonesian imports.

With the FAME 0 market increasingly bearish since talk of the move began to circulate, the RME-FAME 0 differential has widened along the curve. RME has been supported by the European rapeseed oil price, but FAME 0 has fallen as an abundance of alternative blendstock should boost stock levels.

As the influx of the biodiesel blends is expected, market focus is shifting towards UCOME over the summer, as much of the SME and PME that is expected to come in has lower GHGs in comparison. "That could well be the blend of the summer," said a source.

_https://www.platts.com/latest-news/...tina-indonesia-biodiesel-antidumping-26873974_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Selasa 23 Jan 2018, 10:35 WIB

*Barata Akan Bangun Dua PLTMH Rp 240 M di Sumut*
*Ardan Adhi Chandra* - detikFinance




Foto: Dok Barata
*Jakarta *- PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) melakukan penandatangan kontrak dengan PT Berkah Alam Lestari Energi, anak perusahaan PT Terregra Asia Energy Tbk, perusahaan yang bergerak di bidang energi terbarukan pada Senin 22 Januari 2018 di Jakarta. Penandatanganan ini dilakukan sebagai komitmen pembangunan Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Mini Hidro (PLTMH) Batang Toru 3 (2x5) MW yang berlokasi di Kecamatan Pahaejulu, Kabupaten Tapanuli Utara, Sumatera Utara.

Kontrak kerja sama ditandatangani oleh Direktur Operasi Barata Indonesia Tony Budi Santosa mewakili Dewan Direksi. Sedangkan dari pihak PT Berkah Alam Lestari Energi dilakukan oleh Iwan Sugiarjo selaku Direktur Utama PT Berkah Alam Lestari Energi.

"Proyek Pembangkit listrik memanfaatkan energi baru terbarukan (Renewable Energy) merupakan salah satu fokus PT Barata Indonesia (Persero). PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) ingin menjadi yang terdepan dalam bidang energi baru dan terbarukan. Untuk itu kami terus mengembangkan kompetensi di bidang energi baru dan terbarukan karena ini adalah energi masa depan," kata Direktur Utama Barata Silmy Karim dalam keterangan tertulisnya, Jakarta, Selasa (23/1/2018).

Nilai dari Proyek PLTMH Batang Toru 3 (2x5) MW tersebut sebesar Rp 240 miliar dan dijadwalkan selesai dalam waktu 21 bulan.

Silmy mengatakan, dalam pengerjaan proyek ini, Barata bekerja sama dengan perusahaan dari Austria yang terbaik dalam teknologi turbin pembangkit listrik tenaga air maupun mini hidro. Di samping itu, proyek ini juga akan mengoptimalkan pembiayaan dari dalam dan luar negeri.

Selain PLTMH Batang Toru 3, Barata Indonesia juga sedang bernegosiasi dengan Terregra untuk pembangunan PTLMH Sisira 2 X 4,9 MW yang berlokasi di Kecamatan Parlilitan, Sumatera Utara.

Dalam kurun waktu sepuluh tahun ke belakang, PLTMH yang telah diselesaikan perusahaan asal Gresik tersebut antara lain proyek PLTMH Walessi 500 kW, PLTMH Kayu Aro 950 kW, PLTMH Lodagung 2 x 650 kW serta Penstock untuk PLTMH Parmonangan 2 x 4,5 MW.

"Kami berharap ke depan, pemerintah dapat memberikan insentif pada pembangkit listrik tenaga baru dan terbarukan, baik itu dari sisi tarif maupun fasilitas pembiayaan dengan bunga rendah. Hal ini mengingat Renewable Energy merupakan masa depan sumber energi dunia. Energi baru dan terbarukan perlu mendapat perhatian agar Indonesia tidak ketinggalan dibandingkan negara lain yang sudah lama mengembangkan sumber energi tersebut, baik itu dari sisi pengembangan teknologi maupun dari sisi komposisi energy mix (bauran energi)," ujar Silmy.

*(ara/zlf)

https://m.detik.com/finance/energi/d-3828693/barata-akan-bangun-dua-pltmh-rp-240-m-di-sumut

Barata company will provide engine turbin for hydraulic power plant*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

MONDAY, 22 JANUARY, 2018 | 12:38 WIB
*Indonesia Now among Countries with US$1tn GDP*





*
Jakarta *- CIMB Niaga chief economist Adrian Panggabean said Indonesia enters 2018 with a new status. The country is now one of the world's nations that has a gross domestic product (GDP) value of US$1 trillion.

In his review, Adrian wrote that there are only 16 out of 180 countries in the world that have an output above US$ 1 trillion.

As the world's 15th largest territory and 4th largest population, the GDP value will support Indonesia in its efforts to strengthen its geo-economic and geopolitical positions.

"Last year, the GDP grew 5.1 percent, driven mainly by public consumption and investments," he said last week.

Investments are also growing at a steady rate, driven by investments in the infrastructure and machinery sectors.

"Investment in 2017 grew at a rate of around 5.8 percent; much faster than in 2016," he said.

For 2018, Adrian estimates Indonesia's GDP to grow by 5.2 percent. He said there aren’t many growth catalysts expected to emerge this year. In terms of the state budget posture—with an estimated fiscal deficit of 2.3 percent to the GDP, the 2018 State Budget looks more consolidative and populist as opposed to being expansive and populist.


https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/01/22/056915047/Indonesia-Now-among-Countries-with-US1tn-GDP

TUESDAY, 23 JANUARY, 2018 | 11:10 WIB
*INKA Signs Contract Worth Rp127.3bn with Philippine Railway*






_PT INKA workers is seen working on a train carriage._
*
Jakarta* - State-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) has signed a contract worth Rp127.3 billion with Philippine National Railways (PNR), regarding the purchase of diesel railway train (KRD).

The contract was signed by PNR General Manager, Junn B Magno, and President Director of PT INKA (Persero), Budi Noviantoro at PNR office, Tutuban, Manila, on Monday, based on a press statement received on Monday.

The signing of the agreement was witnessed by Secretary of the Department of Transportation of Philippines, Arthur P Tugade; Trade Attach? of Indonesian Embassy in Manila, Irawan; and other officials from Philippine National Railways (PNR) and state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA).

Magno remarked that the Philippine government had committed to provide reliable and affordable public transportation, in an attempt to shorten the distance and to provide comfort for the community.

"Diesel railway train will be operated in the route connecting Tutuban Station and Alabang Station, Metro Manila," Magno stated.

President Director of PT INKA (Persero), Budi Noviantoro, has expressed appreciation to the Philippine National Railways (PNR) for becoming part of transportation development in the Philippines.

"In addition, our goal is to produce high-quality products and provide the best service for PNR," Noviantoro revealed.

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/...ntract-Worth-Rp1273bn-with-Philippine-Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta Composite Index hits 6,500 on Monday*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, January 22, 2018 | 03:39 pm



Trading floor at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) building. (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)



The Jakarta Composite Index hit a new record of 6,511.63 in the first trading session on Monday, _tribunnews.com_reported.

The six sectors that supported the increase of the index were the mining sector (2.66 percent), plantation sector (9.8 percent), trade sector (0.69 percent), consumer goods sector (0.61), manufacturing sector (0.27 percent) and financial sector (0.07 percent).

Meanwhile, the four sectors that slipped were the diversified industry sector (0.72 percent), construction sector (0.39 percent), infrastructure (0.04 percent) and basic industry sector (0.03 percent).

Total trade value in the afternoon stood at 6.20 billion shares worth Rp 4.17 trillion (US$291.9 million).

The top-three gainers in the LQ45 were PT Adaro Energy (ADRO) (6.88 percent), PT Bumi Resources (BUMI) (4.86 percent) and PT Bukit Asam (PTBA) (4.49 percent).

Meanwhile, the top-three losers were PT Waskita Karya (WSKT) (-2.28 percent), PT XL Axiata (EXCL) (2.22 percent) and PT Indocement Tunggal Prakarsa (INTP) (-1.88 percent). (bbn) 

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/22/jakarta-composite-index-hits-6500-on-monday.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Corporate Earnings Indonesia: Net Profit Pertamina Fell in 2017*
23 January 2018 | 

Global Oil Price
Fuel Subsidies
Pertamina
PGN
Oil & Gas
Net profit of Indonesia's fully state-owned oil & gas company Pertamina is estimated to have declined to around IDR 27 trillion (approx. USD $2.0 billion) in full-year 2017, down about 35 percent (y/y) from USD $3.1 billion in the preceding year. The decline is attributed to rising crude oil prices and the government's refusal to adjust subsidized fuel prices.

While crude oil prices have been rising from about USD $40 per barrel in mid-2017 to above USD $60 per barrel at the start of 2018, the central government of Indonesia did not adjust prices of subsidized gasoline and diesel (premium and solar) in an effort to safeguard consumers' purchasing power. Lower-than-targeted household consumption growth is partly responsible for curtailing Indonesia's macroeconomic growth at around 5 percent (y/y) in recent years.

Another reason why the government is reluctant to raise subsidized fuel prices could be because it is not a popular move ahead of local elections in 2018 and legislative and presidential elections in 2019.

Although Indonesian President Joko Widodo slashed a great chunk of fuel subsidies a couple of years ago, prices of gasoline and diesel can still rely on some government backing. In theory the government adjusts these subsidized fuel prices (to global crude oil price movements) once every three months. In reality, however, it has not adjusted these prices since January 2016, implying fuel subsidies rise due to the climbing crude oil price.






The burden has to be carried by state-owned Pertamina. Although at the upstream segment the company takes advantage of rising crude oil prices, it is the downstream segment that puts pressure on the company's corporate earnings.

Meanwhile, Pertamina is planning to sell its unit Pertamina Gas (Pertagas) to state-controlled Perusahaan Gas Negara (PGN). This is part of the government's reform program toward the establishment of an oil & gas holding company led by Pertamina. Thus, PGN is scheduled to acquire Pertagas, and then PGN will become a subsidiary of Pertamina.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...ia-net-profit-pertamina-fell-in-2017/item8527


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*13 Railway Projects to be Operational in 2018*
source : link






ARS Minangkabau International Airport - 26 Km
Prabumulih - Kertapati Line/South Sumatra - 85 Km
 Martapura - Baturaja Line / South Sumatra - 32 Km
 Palembang LRT / South Sumatra - 23,4 Km
 LRT Jakarta by Jakpro - 5,8 Km
 Bandar Tinggi - Kuala Tanjung/North Sumatra - 21,5 Km
 Barru - Palanro/South Sulawesi - 44Km
 Madiun - Jombang - East Java - 84 Km
 Solo - Kedungbanteng/ Central Java - 42 Km
 Adi Soemarmo ARS / Central Java - 13,5 Km
 Maja - Rangkasbitung - 17 Km
 Medan - Bandar Khalifah/ North Sumatra - 10 Km
 Binjai - Besitang / North Sumatra - 80 Km

*Total : 484,2 Km*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Keep going

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Srilanka will buy 60 train cars from Indonesia*
_Natalia Santi , CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 25/01/2018 10:53 WIB_

According to Sri Lanka minister of transportation and civil aviation during a meeting between Sri Lanka MP Ranil Wickremesinghe and Indonesian president Joko Widodo, thursday, 25/1/2018.

Indonesian SOE company has also in a bid to build roads and bridges in Sri Lanka.
_
source in Bahasa Indonesia :_
https://www.cnnindonesia.com/intern...nka-akan-beli-60-gerbong-kereta-api-indonesia

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia assures to provide assistance to develop Sri Lanka's infrastructure, railways

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has confirmed that Indonesia wants to participate in infrastructure development in Sri Lanka and will provide total assistance, especially to develop Sri Lanka's railway sector.






Indonesian President, who is on a two-day official visit to Sri Lanka, offered Indonesia's assistance during a breakfast meeting with the Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe at Temple Trees in Colombo on Thursday (25).

PM Wickremesinghe welcoming Indonesia's desire to participate in infrastructure development in Sri Lanka said while state budget is very limited for infrastructure development the projects can be financed through Public Private Partnerships.

President Widodo has affirmed that he will provide total assistance from Indonesia for development of Sri Lanka Railway and that he will be sending a group of Indonesian experts to Sri Lanka in the near future for preparing an initial feasibility report.

The Prime Minister said an inquiry was also made into the possibility of providing priority, especially to sectors, such as water and water supply as well as roadways and the Indonesian President stated that they are eager to join in tasks of developing infrastructure in Sri Lanka.

_During the bilateral discussions held between the Indonesian and Sri Lankan Presidents yesterday, Sri Lanka has agreed to purchase train carriages from Indonesia. 

Sri Lanka's Transport and Civil Aviation Minister Nimal Siripala de Silva has said that in the first phase Sri Lanka will buy 60 train carriages._

Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi has said that President Widodo encourages Indonesian state-owned enterprises (SOEs) to be given a role to participate in infrastructure development in Sri Lanka and Indonesian state-owned companies have made contact with several partners in Sri Lanka and showed interest.

_http://www.colombopage.com/archive_18A/Jan25_1516904219CH.php_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BUSINESS
*Batam has opportunity to become national logistics center, says minister*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, January 24, 2018 | 10:56 am



Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said Batam Islands had the potential to develop more and help grow the country. (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)



Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution has said Batam Island in Riau Islands province has an opportunity to be developed into a national logistics center due to its strategic position close to Singapore and its supporting infrastructure.

“The island could become the center of the logistics-bonded zone or the likes,” said Darmin when inaugurating Maj. Gen. Eko Budi Soepriyatno as deputy for infrastructure development of the Batam Free Trade and Port Zone Authority (KPBPB) in Jakarta on Tuesday night.

The Batam strategic location could be used for transit for ships before they continue their trips to transport various goods and commodities to eastern Indonesian regions and other places in the country, the minister said.

Darmin added that Batam had also been equipped with various infrastructure needed to develop.

Therefore, he stressed the need of close cooperation between the Batam city administration and the Batam Authority Agency (BP Batam) to make the infrastructure become functional for various economic activities to develop the island.

“I am optimistic that the current officials will be able to make Batam become a more developed region,” the minister added, as reported by _Antara_.

Meanwhile, BP Batam head Lukita Dinarsyah Tuwo said his office was currently trying to utilize idle land for investors to start doing business on the island. 

“I [request] land owners open business or cooperate with investors to utilize their plots of land,” he added. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-national-logistics-center-says-minister.html


----------



## Nike

Cari persamaannya


----------



## Nike

*Traffic congestion 60 percent worse in Tanah Abang: Study*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, January 26, 2018 | 07:20 pm



Street vendors occupy half of Jl. Jatibaru Raya in Tanah Abang, Central Jakarta on Dec. 22, 2017, following the Jakarta administration's policy to dedicate the road to vendors. (JP/Rifky Dewandaru)



The Jakarta administration’s policy to close Jl. Jatibaru Raya near Tanah Abang Market in Central Jakarta has made traffic congestion worse in the area. Congestion has increased by 60 percent in the past month, a police report revealed on Friday.

As a consequence, the police have urged the city administration to reopen the road for both public and private vehicles.

Jakarta Police traffic division chief Sr. Comr. Halim Pagarra said in the past month, based on the police study, the closure had caused traffic congestion along Jl. Fachrudin in Central Jakarta and as far as Slipi in West Jakarta.

“We hope that the street [Jl. Jatibaru Raya] can function normally again,” Halim said, as quoted by _kompas.com_.

He added that the police had already handed a letter of recommendation to the city administration, which comprises at least six essential points. One of the points says that the administration should involve the police traffic division in formulating policies related to traffic management.

The administration, under the leadership of new Governor Anies Baswedan, decided to close Jl. Jatibaru Raya to accommodate hundreds of street vendors.

Critics have emerged, including planning experts and members of the Jakarta Council, saying that the decision contravenes with Bylaw No. 8/2007 on public order, as the bylaw stipulates that vendors are not allowed to sell their goods either on sidewalks or on the streets. (vny)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...on-60-percent-worse-in-tanah-abang-study.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Political change, structural reform and technological innovation are reshaping the region’s strategic outlook. Examine how global shifts, national priorities and local trends are changing the socio-economic context in the ASEAN region. 

· Anne-Birgitte Albrectsen, Chief Executive Officer, Plan International, United Kingdom 
· Sigve Brekke, President and Chief Executive Officer, Telenor Group, Norway 
· Nazir Razak, Chairman, CIMB Group Holdings, Malaysia · Vuong Dinh Hue, Deputy Prime Minister of Viet Nam 

Opening Remarks by 
· Tharman Shanmugaratnam, Deputy Prime Minister and Coordinating Minister for Economic and Social Policies of Singapore 

Moderated by 
· Mari Elka Pangestu, Professor of International Economics, University of Indonesia, Indonesia


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly built airport train set for Minangkabau airport on trial run, Madiun-Jombang PP (27/01)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*ARS Minangkabau International Airport -
*
West Sumatra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Jajanan anak SD zaman Now!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia making progress on 35,000 MW program

Of the government's 35,000 megawatts (MW) program, power plants with a combined capacity of 1,358 megawatts were in operation as of Jan. 15, Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry spokesman Agung Pribadi said in a statement on Sunday.






He said power plants with a combined capacity of 466 MW had been constructed by state-owned electricity firm PLN, with power plants contributing a further 892 MW constructed by private companies known as independent power producers (IPP).

He explained that power plants with a capacity of 538 MW were constructed in Sulawesi, with 455 MW constructed in Sumatra, 135 MW in Maluku and Papua, 126 MW in Kalimantan, and the remaining 104 MW constructed in Java, Bali and Nusa Tenggara.

He added that _power plants with a combined capacity of 17,096 MW were now under the construction_ – 5,657 MW by PLN and 11,439 MW by private firms.

He added the _government had signed contracts for the construction of power plants with a combined capacity of 12,724 MW_ and that therefore the government only needed a further 4,682 MW to complete all the programs that were intended to be completed by 2019.

_“Power plants generating roughly 20,000 MW are set to be in operation by 2019,”_ he added, as reported by _tempo.co_.

_In addition to the 35,000 MW program, the government had also fast tracked programs I and II and the regular 7,800 MW program,_ said Agung._ From the three programs, power plants generating 6,395 MW were in operation_, he said.

Currently, the_ national electrification ratio sits at 95.35 percent, exceeding the target of 92.75 percent._

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/29/indonesia-making-progress-on-35000-mw-program.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Ranks Higher in 2018 Global Talent Competitiveness Index
Indonesia improves its ability to attract professionals and keep the existing skilled workforce. (Antara Photo/Fanny Octavianus)


_By_ *Adinda Normala* _on 10:13 pm Jan 24, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy , Featured
Jakarta.* Indonesia improved its ability to attract professionals and keep the existing skilled workforce, the annual Global Talent Competitiveness Index showed on Wednesday (24/01).

The report was released during the World Economic Forum by graduate business school Insead, which has campuses around the world.

For the study Insead cooperated with staffing company Adecco Group and telecommunications services provider Tata Communications.

Indonesia ranked 77th out of 119 countries, which is a leap from last year's 90th position.

According to the study, Indonesia has strong employability, as through vocational education and technical training it prepares domestic talents to match the skills needed by the economy.

Despite the position rise, however, the largest economy in Southeast Asia still lags behind Singapore, which ranks second, Malaysia (27th), the Philippines (54th) and Thailand (70th).

The Global Talent Competitiveness Index considers four "pillars" called "enable" (reflecting a country's regulations and markets), "attract" (reflecting a country's capability to lure resources), "grow" (reflecting the ability to improve self-competence through education and training), and "retain" (reflecting an ability to maintain domestic and overseas talent).

The report said Indonesia has a lot of homework "to catch up on all the pillars" to cultivate a talent pool large and competitive enough to support its growth in the competitive global economy.

The index drew data from public sources: the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (Unesco) for quantitative data; the World Bank's World Governance Indicators and Doing Business Report for composite indicator data; and the World Economic Forum's Executive Opinion for survey data.

This year's report highlighted the critical role diversity plays in linking talent policies to innovation strategies to increase talent competitiveness.

"Eventually, diversity has come to be understood as an essential enhancer of corporate productivity and performance. Recruiting the best talent is essential. But evidence shows that diversity can actually trump talent," Alain Dehaze, chief executive officer of Adecco Group, said in a statement.

According to the report, diversity can be a national resource, as it will create innovative and competitive working environments, especially in the era of automation, which makes people with different knowledge and experience join together in problem solving.

"If there is a high diversity of social mobility … then the richness of knowledge, perspective and networks pushes economic performance even higher via increased innovation," Insead said in the report.

Developed, high-income countries continue to top the ranking, 15 of them being European countries with well-developed education systems, flexible business regulators, employment policies highlighting adaptability, social protection and internal and external openness.


http://jakartaglobe.id/business/ind...the-global-talent-competitiveness-index-2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SKPT Natuna
_Sentra Kelautan dan Perikanan Terpadu (SKPT) Natuna salah satu dari 14 SKPT di Indonesia, dengan fasilitas kantor, TPI, tempat perbaikan jaring, kios perbekalan, SPBN, fasilitas air tawar, Brackish Water Reverse Osmosis (BWRO), Unit Pengolah Ikan Terpadu, cold storage, 2 dermaga._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia Records Foreign Capital Inflows of $3.5b in January*
source : Link

Jakarta. Bank Indonesia recorded foreign capital inflows of Rp 46 trillion ($3.5 billion) between Jan. 1 and Jan. 26, a 170 percent increase from the same period last year.

*Indonesia attracted more FDI in 2017, above the investment board's target*






*Total : *
2016 => *2017*
USD 34.5 B => *USD 42.6 B (+23.7 %)*

*FDI (excluding banking and oil and gas) : *
2016 => *2017*
USD 29.5 B => *USD 32.24 B (+ 8.5 %)*










*
Source:*
http://ekonomi.metrotvnews.com/mikr...investasi-yang-masuk-ke-indonesia-tumbuh-23-7
http://nasional.kontan.co.id/news/singapura-masih-di-posisi-pertama-investasi-asing-di-indonesia
https://databoks.katadata.co.id/dat...ra-dengan-investasi-terbesarke-indonesia-2017
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/indon...eign-direct-investment-in-2017-20180130-00369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Train Industry (PT Inka.)*

 Deretan Kereta Jaman Now Buatan RI






PT INKA menggarap proyek kereta LRT Jabodebek senilai Rp 3,9 triliun.





Menko Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan dan Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto mengecek kereta LRT Jabodebek di pabrik INKA, Madiun. Sugeng Harianto/detikcom.





Menko Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan dan Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto mencoba kursi kereta LRT Jabodebek





Penampakan Kereta Bandara Soekarno Hatta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bungaterakhir said:


> Indonesia attracted more FDI in 2017, above the investment board's target
> 
> *Total : *
> 2016 => *2017*
> USD 34.5 B => *USD 42.6 B (+23.7 %)*
> 
> *FDI (excluding banking and oil and gas) : *
> 2016 => *2017*
> USD 29.5 B => *USD 32.24 B (+ 8.5 %)*





> Thomas further said total foreign investment reached Rp 692.8 trillion ($51.75 billion) last year, higher than the target of Rp 678.8 trillion stated in the 2017 state budget.


_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-8-billion-investment-in-digital-economy.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

pr1v4t33r said:


> _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-8-billion-investment-in-digital-economy.html_



That is Domestic direct investment and FDI combine from January to December 2017 $51,75Billion

*DDI January - December 2017 : IDR 262,3*
*FDI January - December 2017 : IDR 430,5 *
Total = IDR 692,8 ($51,75Billion) +14IDR Trillion from target.

2018 Target : IDR 765 Trillion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Telkom to Buy 30 Percent Stake in Hungary's Cellum
State-controlled Telkom has bought a 30.4 percent stake in Hungary's mobile payment provider Cellum for $6 million. (Photo courtesy of Telkom)


_By_ *Sarah Yuniarni* _on 6:00 pm Jan 31, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Corporate News
Jakarta.* State-controlled telecommunication company Telekomunikasi Indonesia, or Telkom, announced on Wednesday (31/01) it had signed an agreement to buy a 30.4 percent stake in Hungary's mobile payment provider Cellum for $6 million to strengthen its financial technology division.

Telkom's subsidiary MetraNet signed a conditional subscription agreement with Cellum on Tuesday according to a filing to Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Wednesday.

Telkom said in a statement the corporate action will help strengthen its four core businesses: telecommunication, information, media and edutainment and services.

"We want to strengthen Telkom's digital financial services, improve their reliability and make them more integrated. These include services like online billing and e-money," Telkom's digital and strategic portfolio director David Bangun said.

MetraNet, a developer of mobile and online media, will spend $4 million initially to buy a 20.4 percent stake in Cellum, a company specializing in a wide range of mobile transaction services.

Later on, MetraNet will buy 10 more percent of Cellum for $2 million.

Telkom has not announced an exact date for the corporate action.

"We expect digital financial services, including mobile payment and trading services, to grow steadily, both in the consumer and B2B [business-to-business] segments," MetraNet's chief executive Widi Nugroho said in a statement.

Cellum, a multinational company providing mobile transaction services, operates across Europe and has branches in the United States, Austria, Bulgaria and Singapore.

Cellum's partners include IBM and MasterCard.

Telkom's MetraNet, established in 2009, develops various digital businesses, including mobile content, online games, online ticketing and e-commerce.

The company created a joint venture with tech giant Microsoft in 2011, establishing the e-commerce site PlasaMSN.

http://jakartaglobe.id/corporate-news/telkom-buy-30-percent-stake-hungarys-cellum/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesia, East Timor to Strengthen Cooperation in Trade, Increase Connectivity

Indonesia and East Timor agreed to step up bilateral cooperation in trade and capacity building and to intensify negotiations on unresolved border issues during a meeting on Wednesday (31/01) between the two countries’ foreign ministers. (Photo courtesy of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs)


_By_ *Sheany* _on 9:46 am Feb 01, 2018_ 
_Category_ *News , Foreign Affairs
Jakarta.* Indonesia and East Timor agreed to step up bilateral cooperation in trade and capacity building and to intensify negotiations on unresolved border issues during a meeting on Wednesday (31/01) between the two countries’ foreign ministers.

"We agreed to continue strengthening our bilateral relations, as two close neighbors we have no other choice but to pave our way forward and weave good relations [with each other]," Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said during a joint press statement in Jakarta.

Indonesia and East Timor will focus their cooperation in infrastructure development, including plans to build the Motaain Bridge at the border between both countries early this year.

"This bridge is very important because it will be a bridge for people-to-people contact, and will also connect economic activities of both our countries," Retno said.

She added that Indonesia is committed to continue supporting infrastructure development in East Timor.

Retno said further that state-run bus company Damri plans to open a route between Kupang in East Nusa Tenggara, and Dili, East Timor's capital, as part of an effort to improve connectivity between the neighboring states.

Furthermore, both ministers discussed plans for Indonesia’s TransNusa and East Timor’s Air Timor to serve charter flights between Dili and Kupang.

Retno and East Timor’s Foreign Minister Aurelio Sergio Guterres also agreed to intensify communication to address two unresolved segments on shared land borders and to kick-start maritime negotiations.

East Timor became an independent country in 2002 after a decades-long struggle to secede from Indonesia.

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs said in a statement that the reconciliation process between Indonesia and East Timor is a positive example for the international community.

http://jakartaglobe.id/foreign-affa...then-cooperation-trade-increase-connectivity/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BUSINESS
*BPS records 14.04 million tourist arrivals in 2017*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, February 1, 2018 | 05:13 pm



People pray inside the Batur Sari temple in Ubud, Bali. The government partially blamed the eruption of Mount Agung for their failure to meet the targeted number of tourists last year. (Shutterstock.com/Muslianshah Masrie)



The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced on Thursday that foreign tourist arrivals to the country was recorded at 14.04 million in 2017, or 21.88 percent higher than the figure in the previous year, which was at 11.52 million.

The government targeted to get 15 million last year.

The government blames the Mount Agung eruption in Bali late November for the failure to meet the target, as two airports in Bali and West Nusa Tenggara (NTB) had to be closed for several days due to ash.

BPS head Suhariyanto said 11.79 million tourists arrived through 19 major Indonesian gates across the country, while 2.25 million arrived at other gates.

In the shadow of Mt. Agung's eruption, the number of tourist arrivals in December 2017 was still recorded at 1.15 million, posing only 3.03 percent growth compared to the 1.11 million tourist arrivals in the same month in 2016.

The BPS recorded a 5.77 percent decrease in tourist arrivals in December compared to the same month in 2016.

The decrease occurred in eight gates, including in Sempingan Airport in East Kalimantan (50.26 percent), Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali (29.83 percent), Lombok International Airport (25.72 percent) in NTB and Kualanamu Airport in North Sumatra (3.43 percent).

The BPS also recorded an increase in tourist arrivals in several main gates, including at Sam Ratulangi International Airport in North Sulawesi (124.79 percent) and at Juanda International Airport in East Java (4.70 percent). (bbn)

*Topics :*

BPS, tourist-arrivals, 2017
 http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-14-04-million-tourist-arrivals-in-2017.html


----------



## Nike

*incentive regulation*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, February 1, 2018 | 11:31 am



Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (Antara/Wahyu Putro)



The government is revising a regulation on tax holidays and tax allowances to simplify the procedures to obtain such facilities in hopes of garnering interest from businesspeople.

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto blamed complicated procedures for the reluctance of businesspeople to apply for the facilities. “Obtaining the incentives is not simple,” said Airlangga in Jakarta on Wednesday as quoted by _kontan.co.id_.

The Directorate General of Taxation said nine taxpayers had received tax allowances, while none had obtained tax holidays, last year.

Airlangga explained that to obtain a tax holiday, a taxpayer must apply for one with the tax office and their application would then be scrutinized by the Finance Ministry before it was reviewed by the verification committee.

“There is no guarantee that their application will be accepted,” he added.

The revised draft regulation to simplify procedures is being discussed at the ministerial level, he added.

Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) deputy for investment supervision Azhar Lubis hopes the regulation is revised.

“Businesspeople want to know if their application will be accepted or not,” he added. (bbn)



*Topics :*

tax-holiday, tax-allowance, regulation, revision
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/02/01/government-revises-tax-incentive-regulation.html


----------



## Nike

Mount Agung Eruption Means Fewer Foreign Tourists for Indonesia

Tourists walk up the stairs at Penataran Agung Lempuyang Temple with Mount Agung, on its highest alert level, in the background in Karangasem, Bali, on Sept. 25, 2017. (Reuters Photo/Darren Whiteside)


_By_ *Adinda Normala* _on 10:59 pm Feb 01, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy
Jakarta.* Indonesia failed to reach its foreign tourist arrival target last year due to a series of natural disasters in the second half of the year, its statistics agency BPS reported on Wednesday (01/02).

Indonesia received 14.04 million foreign tourists all through last year, fewer than the 15 million target set by its Tourism Ministry.

The number, however, was still a 21.88 percent improvement from 2016.

BPS head Suhariyanto said the Mount Agung eruption, which happened in Indonesia’s most popular tourist destination Bali in November, was most responsible for Indonesia not meeting the target.

"The eruption played a big part, since tourist arrivals usually spike in November and December," Suhariyanto said in a press conference.

The two months are typically the peak tourist seasons of the year.

Indonesia first raised its warning level for Mount Agung in September before the volcano finally erupted in November.

Around one million overseas visitors canceled their trips to Bali because of the eruption, Tourism Ministry data showed.

That was why in November Indonesia suffered its first setback in foreign tourist arrivals since December 2015, down 0.81 percent to 848,641.

In December, the fall in the number of foreign tourists was even bigger: 5.77 percent from the same period in 2016, with a total of 902,602 foreign tourists.

From January to September, Bali welcomed 4.5 million foreign tourists, nearly half of the 10.5 million visiting Indonesia in that period.

The Natural Disaster Mitigation Agency, or BNPB, reported that Mount Agung's eruption caused approximately Rp 9 trillion ($490 million) in losses to the local tourism industry.

Last year, tourism was the second largest contributor to Indonesia’s foreign exchange revenue after crude palm oil exports with $16.8 billion.

It is expected to generate $20.4 billion this year, assuming tourists spend $1,200 on average while on holiday in the country, ministry data showed.

The ministry has set a target of 17 million foreign tourist arrivals this year.


http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/mount-agung-eruption-means-fewer-foreign-tourists-indonesia/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Mount Agung Eruption Means Fewer Foreign Tourists for Indonesia



Still, the % increase is more than double from the previous year. Looking at the number, if the promotion efforts going well and there're no major disasters happen, 17 million foreign visitor in 2018 looks possible.


----------



## Nike

*Export Performance of Indonesia Improved But Lags Behind Peers*
02 February 2018 | 

Indonesia Trade Promotion Center
Enggartiasto Lukita
Trade
Export
Enggartiasto Lukita, Indonesian Trade Minister, said the nation's full-year 2017 exports climbed 16.2 percent year-on-year (y/y) to USD $168.7 billion. This is a positive growth pace. However, Indonesian President Joko Widodo, expressed his anger at Minister Lukita as Indonesia's export performance (especially in terms of value) lags far behind its counterparts in the Southeast Asian region.

For comparison, exports of Thailand, Malaysia and Vietnam all reached far above the USD $200 billion mark last year. Considering Indonesia is the largest economy of Southeast Asia - and contains a multitude of mining and agricultural commodities - it is frustrating for Widodo to see the nation lagging behind in terms of exports.

However, when we take a look at export volumes, then Indonesia ranks better in the regional ranking, hence one key problem for Indonesia is that its export products consist of a high amount of low added value products, such as crude palm oil (CPO). Therefore, the government should raise its efforts to push for downstream industrial development in order to become an exporter of added value products.

Another key problem is that Indonesia's logistics costs are notoriously high amid the weak state of its infrastructure, including seaport handling (fortunately the central government has been pushing for infrastructure development across the country, although it will take several years to receive the fruits of this strategy).






Meanwhile, the performance of Indonesia Trade Promotion Centers should be evaluated. These centers, which are spread across 16 cities around the world (and its network may be expanded soon by adding centers in Bangladesh, Russia, and Pakistan), aim at smoothing trade between Indonesia and the world. But one can question whether these centers function optimally.

These promotion centers, combined, cost around IDR 100 billion (approx. USD $7.5 million) each year (taken from the central government's state budget). But reportedly only around 15 percent of these funds go to promotional activities and exhibitions abroad. If more would be spent on promotional activities, then it could impact positively on Indonesia's export performance, especially if it is joined by stronger coordination between the various government ministries and agencies (currently most overseas exhibitions are organized per ministry separately, while in many cases it would be better to coordinate exhibitions with other ministries or government agencies).

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...nesia-improved-but-lags-behind-peers/item8562


----------



## Nike

*India exempts Indonesian coated paper from antidumping investigation*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, February 2, 2018 | 02:52 pm



Oke Nurwan is the Trade Ministry's director general for international trade. (Courtesy of/kemendag.go.id)



The Indian Directorate General of Anti-Dumping and Allied Duties (DGAD) has exempted Indonesian coated paper from its antidumping investigation, widening the opportunities for Indonesian exports to the country.

“The DGAD has exempted Indonesia, because they did not find any preliminary evidence that Indonesian coated paper exports harm Indian domestic industries,” Trade Ministry International Trade Director General Oke Nurwan explained in a written statement on Friday.

Oke said India was only investigating coated paper from China, the European Union and the United States, according to the investigation notification dated Jan. 23.

The investigation targets paper classified under HS Code 4810, which is commonly used for making magazines, catalogues, books, brochures, labels, calendars and other products.

Oke added that the exemption was proof that Indonesian exporters could compete fairly in international trade. “The government is committed to opening and securing market access for Indonesian exports,” Oke said.

According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), India only accounted for 5-9 percent of Indonesian exports in the years 2013 to 2017.

India’s DGAD has investigated Indonesian coated paper in 2002 and in 2003, but the Indian government decided against imposing an antidumping duty on Indonesian coated paper. (ami)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ted-paper-from-antidumping-investigation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Property in Indonesia: Astra & Hongkong Land to Launch New Project*
02 February 2018 | 

Arumaya
Hongkong Land
Astra Land Indonesia
Astra Group
ASII
Property
Astra International, one of Indonesia's largest diversified conglomerates, announced it will develop a luxurious residential apartment complex, called Arumaya, in South Jakarta in cooperation with Hongkong Land, a Hong Kong-based multinational property investment, management and development group. The complex is estimated to require investments worth IDR 1 trillion (approx. USD $75 million).

Wibowo Muljono, President Director at Astra Land Indonesia, said the Astra Group has been active in Indonesia's property sector since 2013 and in an attempt to strengthen its presence in this sector it formed a joint venture - named Brahmayasa Bahtera - with Hongkong Land in October 2016. Astra holds a 60 percent stake in this joint venture, while Hongkong Land owns the remaining 40 percent. Both companies are affiliates of British conglomerate Jardine Matheson Holdings.

Similar to the automotive industry where Astra has a lucrative partnership with Toyota, Astra selected Hongkong Land because this company is regarded a valuable and strategic partner to conquer the property sector. Arumaya is Brahmayasa Bahtera's third project after the Andamaya Residence on Sudirman Road in Central Jakarta, and the Asya residential complex in Cakung, East Jakarta.

Muljono said Brahmayasa Bahtera will launch the Arumaya project in February 2018. The project will consist of 262 residential units in a 22-story apartment built on a 2.6-hectares sized plot of land next to the busy T.B. Simatupang road in South Jakarta. There will be three types of units: (1) one bedroom; 55 m2, (2) two bedrooms; 82 m2, and (3) three bedrooms; 119 m2. The price is expected to be in the range of IDR 35 - 41 million (approx. USD $2,835) per square meter.






Considering the Indonesian government is eager to push for infrastructure development (the project is located near two future MRT stations: Lebak Bulus and Fatmawati), the property sector of Indonesia is finally showing some encouraging signs (after having stagnated since 2013), and the macro-economy of Indonesia is improving, Astra regards it the right moment now to launch this luxurious property project. The project is scheduled to be completed by 2022.

Muljono added that the joint venture may launch two more property projects this year (both in the Jakarta region). In total, Astra set aside a combined IDR 3.7 trillion (approx. USD $276 million) for the three projects.

Shares of Astra International rose 1.46 percent to IDR 8,700 a piece on Friday (02/02). So far this year the company's shares have climbed 4.82 percent. Astra International is one of the top companies in terms of market capitalization on the Indonesia Stock Exchange.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...-hongkong-land-to-launch-new-project/item8563


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_https://centreforaviation.com/insig...a-group-to-overtake-garuda-sia-in-2018-392739_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

With Fastest Growth in Four Years, Indonesia Enters Trillion Dollar Club

Indonesia's full-year gross domestic product growth last year accelerated at the fasted pace in four years, as robust exports and investment growth compensate for weak household consumption, the Central Statistics Agency, or BPS, revealed on Monday (05/02).






The agency said the economic growth rate was 5.07 percent, the highest since 2014. In 2015, the economy grew only 4.88 percent, while in 2016 at a 5.03 percent rate.






Indonesia's nominal gross domestic product was Rp 13,558 trillion, or $1 trillion at the 2017 exchange rate. This places Indonesia in a group of countries with economies above $1 trillion, like Australia, South Korea and India.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/fastest-growth-four-years-indonesia-enters-trillion-dollar-club/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Chandra Asri starts construction of polyethylene plant*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, February 5, 2018 | 02:15 pm



PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical has a manufacturing complex in Cilegon, Banten. (tribunnews.com/File)



PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical Tbk (TPIA), Indonesia’s integrated petrochemical company, started construction on a polyethylene (PE) plant in Cilegon, Banten, on Monday.

The company said in a statement that the plant would more than double Chandra Asri’s polyethylene production capacity to 736 kilotons per annum (KPA).

The groundbreaking ceremony for the project was held at the integrated petrochemical factory complex in Cilegon, where the new plant will be constructed, with total investment of US$350 million. Chandra Asri president director Erwin Ciputra and representatives of engineering, procurement and construction companies attended the event.

The new plant, which is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2019 and start operations in early 2020, will produce high density polyethylene (HDPE), linear low density polyethylene (LLDPE), and metallocene LLDPE (mLLDPE).

The products will be used, among other purposes, for rice sacks, bottle lids and shopping bags.

The factory is being built to anticipate rising domestic demand for polyethylene, fueled by the rapid growth of the plastics and packaging industries in Indonesia, the statement says.

“Indonesia’s current PE market demand is estimated at around 1.4 million tons per annum and will continue to grow along with the country’s GDP,” Erwin said in a statement.

“Our new PE plant will be an additional source of domestic supply of PE products, replacing imports and reducing the country’s foreign exchange outflow.” (kmt/bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...tarts-construction-of-polyethylene-plant.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lego Jangkar

*PT Sharprindo Dinamika Prima is a manufacturing company its manufactured from the air compressor , chain saw ,water pump,gasoline-diesel engine*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*IMF sees Indonesia's growth rising to 5.6%*
_Feb 8, 2018, 5:00 am SGT_

WASHINGTON • The International Monetary Fund (IMF) said Indonesia's annual growth will gradually rise to about 5.6 per cent over the medium term, led by robust domestic demand, but it cautioned against building up too much debt in the country's drive to boost infrastructure investment.

The IMF, in its annual review of Indonesia's economic policies released on Tuesday, projected inflation to remain at around 3.5 per cent, with well-anchored inflation expectations.

Indonesia's current account deficit is expected to remain at near 2 per cent of gross domestic product (GDP) due to firm commodity prices and robust exports, the fund said.

The IMF report projected Indonesia's GDP growth rate this year at 5.3 per cent, compared with 5.1 per cent last year.

"Risks to the outlook remain tilted to the downside, including spikes in global financial volatility, uncertainty around US economic policies, lower growth in China and geopolitical tensions," the IMF said.

While global growth and commodity prices could surprise on the upside, aiding Indonesia's outlook, the IMF said domestic risks include tax revenue shortfalls and larger fiscal financing needs due to higher interest rates.

The IMF welcomed Indonesia's progress in boosting infrastructure investment, but stressed the pace should be aligned with available financing and the economy's ability to absorb new investment.

"Priority should be given to financing infrastructure with domestic revenue, as well as greater private sector participation, including foreign direct investment," the IMF board said in its assessment. "This would limit the build-up of corporate external debt and contingent liabilities from state-owned enterprises."

The IMF board also called for the authorities to reduce state control and the role of state-owned enterprises in some sectors of the economy, and to improve the level and quality of education spending.

http://www.straitstimes.com/business/economy/imf-sees-indonesias-growth-rising-to-56
http://www.straitstimes.com/business/economy/imf-sees-indonesias-growth-rising-to-56
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Foreign exchange reserves rise to $131.9 billion: BI*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, February 8, 2018 | 11:53 am



Bank Indonesia has its headquarters on Jl. MH Thamrin in Central Jakarta. (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)



Bank Indonesia has reported that Indonesia`s foreign exchange reserves increased to US$131.9 billion as of late January, up from $130.2 billion in the previous month.

The increase was attributed to tax and foreign exchange receipts from the government`s share of oil and gas exports, the withdrawal of the government`s foreign loans and proceeds from the auction of foreign currency-denominated Bank Indonesia Securities (SBBI).

"The foreign exchange receipts are needed particularly to repay the government`s foreign debt and maturing SBBI in foreign currency," BI spokesman Agusman said on Wednesday, as reported by news agency _Antara_.

According to the central bank, the foreign exchange reserves are enough to finance 8.5 months of imports or 8.2 months of imports and government foreign debt obligations.

The foreign exchange reserves far exceed the international adequacy standard at around three months of imports.

BI said it believed the foreign exchange reserves would help maintain the positive trend in national economic growth. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia prepares for jump in number of airline passengers*
_Jakarta | Fri, February 9, 2018 | 11:12 am_

The government is preparing for a significant increase in the number of domestic passengers carried by Indonesian airlines, which is estimated by the International Air Transport Association (IATA) to reach 355 million in 2036.

“We have to be ready for this jump in the number of passengers,” Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi told The Jakarta Post on the sidelines of a meeting in Jakarta on Thursday. “That is why we are building more and more airports across Indonesia.”

According to an IATA press release, Indonesia is one of the fastest-growing air travel markets, ranking in the top five for the projected increase in yearly passengers by 2036. Some 355 million passengers are expected in Indonesia that year, almost three times the 120 million carried in 2016.

That figure would make Indonesia the fourth-largest air travel market in the world, ranking behind China, the United States, India and Turkey.

Previously, the minister said the government had expanded many airports across the country to anticipate the boost in both domestic and international flights, as the country also aimed to increase tourist arrivals.

Meanwhile, in Greater Jakarta, after the completion of Terminal 3 at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Baten, state-owned airport operator PT Angkasa Pura II (AP II) plans to renovate terminals 1 and 2. The latter will be used for domestic flights, while the new Terminal 3 will be used exclusively for international flights. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...for-jump-in-number-of-airline-passengers.html



Svantana said:


>



Can you please re-post them on to this thread? >> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1001-indonesia.494080/ 

and of course if you have something else interesting to share please do share them there also... 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia posts US$1b balance of payments surplus in 4th quarter of 2017*

Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, February 9, 2018 | 10:53 pm



A pedestrian passes through Bank Indonesia building in the capital Jakarta. (*/TRIBUNNEWS)



Indonesia recorded a US$1 billion balance of payments surplus in the fourth quarter of 2017 on the back of improving capital and financial accounts amid rising inflows.

The overall balance of payments surplus throughout 2017 reached $11.6 billion, indicating balanced external conditions supporting macroeconomic stability, said Bank Indonesia’s (BI) undersecretary for communications Junanto Herdiawan in a statement.

Capital and financial accounts saw a surplus of $6.5 billion in the fourth quarter last year amid investor optimism toward Indonesia’s economy and improvement in yields of domestic financial assets. However, the surplus recorded was lower compared to a quarter earlier.

The lower surplus in capital and financial accounts was caused by several factors, the first being a declining surplus in direct investment, including in oil and gas.

Another factor was a decrease in surplus of portfolio investment because of outflows of foreign money in rupiah-denominated securities given the rising uncertainty in global financial markets in the early fourth quarter of 2017.

However, the country remained to see rising capital inflows, which helped drive its foreign exchange reserves to its highest point at $130.2 billion as of December last year, sufficient to finance up to 8.3 months of imports and foreign debt.

The deficit in the current account, meanwhile, rose to $5.8 billion, or 2.2 percent of the country’s gross domestic product (GDP), in the fourth quarter of 2017. The deficit was higher compared to $4.6 billion, or 1.7 percent of GDP, recorded in the earlier quarter.

The overall current account deficit throughout 2017 stood at $17.3 billion, or 1.7 percent of GDP.

Junanto attributed the rising current account deficit to the declining surplus in the trade balance because of higher increases in imports compared to exports, and the surging deficit in the services balance.(gda)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-payments-surplus-in-4th-quarter-of-2017.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina, PGN to connect 78,367 households through city gas network in 2018*

Viriya P. Singgih
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, February 11, 2018 | 05:24 pm



Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan (right), accompanied by Surabaya Mayor Tri Rismaharini (center), listens to the explanation from a technician of state-owned distribution company PT Perusahaan Gas Negara (PGN) after officiating a gas network in Surabaya in this file photo. State-owned energy giant Pertamina and state-owned gas company PGN will build a city gas network covering 78,367 households in 16 regions throughout this year. (Antara/ Didik Suhartono)



The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has assigned state energy firms Pertamina and Perusahaan Gas Negara (PGN) to develop a city gas network connecting 78,367 households in 16 regions this year. 

Funded by the state budget, the project is expected to help reduce the high proportion of imports of liquefied petroleum gas (LPG).

It is part of the larger, long-term plan outlined by the ministry to build city gas facilities connecting 3 million households by 2025 and 5 million households by 2030.

During the 2009-2017 period, it constructed the city gas infrastructure connecting 235,925 households in 31 regions across the country, of which 59,809 were linked last year alone.

Read also: Jambi proceeds with city gas program
By optimizing the use of natural gas through such a network, the ministry claims it has been able to slash LPG imports by 25,500 tons a year and cut Rp 178 billion (US$12.46 million) in subsidies annually.

“Our LPG consumption stands at 6.5 million tons a year, of which 4.5 million tons are met through imports,” Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan said on Friday.

The heavy dependence on LPG has gradually increased over the years. LPG accounted for 72.38 percent of total household energy consumption in 2016, up significantly from 41.51 percent in 2010.

Jonan further reasoned that while Indonesia’s natural gas production has reached 1.2 million barrels of oil equivalent per day, it mostly comprised methane gas, instead of the propane or butane gas used to produce LPG. (lnd)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...seholds-through-city-gas-network-in-2018.html


----------



## Nike

*Energi Mega Persada to enter petrochemical business*

Viriya P. Singgih
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, February 11, 2018 | 04:03 pm




Energi Mega Persada president director Imam Pria Agustino answer questions during the company's public expose in Jakarta in this file photo. The company plans to enter the petrochemical business by developing two purified terephthalic acid (PTA) plants worth US$600 million. (JP/Anton Hermansyah)



Publicly-listed oil and gas firm PT Energi Mega Persada (EMP) is seeking to diversify its business by developing two purified terephthalic acid (PTA) plants worth US$600 million this year.

The new facilities will have a combined production capacity of 1.6 million tons of PTA, a key raw material used in making polyester.

EMP, through its subsidiary PT Energi Mega PTA, signed a memorandum of agreement with China’s Reignwood International Investment Group on Feb. 3, through which the former will acquire the latter’s future PTA plants in an unspecified location under an engineering, procurement and construction contract. 

Reignwood currently operates two PTA facilities with an overall capacity of 2.1 million tons in China and has another two PTA projects on the pipeline.

“The company [EMP] is taking a chance to diversify by penetrating the petrochemical business industry, which has been growing with a more stable cash flow [compared to the oil and gas industry],” said EMP president director Imam P. Agustino in a statement on Friday.

Read also: Energi Mega Persada seeks to maintain production after block losses
EMP expected to secure loans with low-interest rates from several Chinese lenders to finance the acquisition of the two facilities this year, he added. 

EMP, affiliated with tycoon-cum-politician Aburizal Bakrie, saw its oil and gas production average at 27,800 barrels of oil equivalent per day between January and September 2017, down 34.27 percent year on year (yoy). As a result, its revenue fell by 38 percent yoy to $242.3 million. (lnd)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...persada-to-enter-petrochemical-business-.html


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Bandung "Metro Kapsul" LRT groundbreaking today*


























length : 8.3 km
type : looping
construction : 2 years
operational : 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*exceeds set quota in 2017*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, February 12, 2018 | 02:41 pm



A woman shops for meat at a traditional market in Jakarta. (AP Photo/Achmad Ibrahim)




The State Logistics Agency’s (Bulog) procurement director, Andrianto Wahyu Adi, said in Jakarta over the weekend that the agency had obtained a permit from the Trade Ministry to import 100,000 tons of buffalo meat this year, exceeding the 2017 quota set by the government by 81 percent.

The government set an import quota of 55,000 tons in 2017.


The government has allowed more imports of buffalo meat in an attempt to push down the price of beef, he said, adding that the import would be carried out gradually, starting prior to Ramadhan.

“Currently, we are in the process of preparing tender documents,” he said, as quoted by _kontan.co.id_, adding that the increase in the import quota was based on last year’s demand, which had reached 6,000 to 7,000 tons per month.

Bulog needed two months to prepare the buffalo meat import until the commodity could arrive in Indonesia, he said, adding that 20,000 tons of buffalo meat would arrive prior to Ramadhan.

Meanwhile, Cattle and Buffalo Husbandry Association (PPSKI) head Teguh Boediyana criticized the government, saying the government’s insemination program had failed to increase the cattle population.

In 2014, Indonesia had succeeded in increasing the cattle population to 12.6 million, up 16 percent from the previous year, said Teguh, adding that since then, the cattle population had only grown by 4.7 percent in 2015, 3,7 percent in 2016 and another 3.7 percent in 2017. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/02/12/buffalo-meat-import-far-exceeds-set-quota-in-2017.html


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Pertumbuhan Manufaktur Indonesia Tertinggi di ASEAN*


REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Indonesia dinilai sudah menjadi basis produksi manufaktur terbesar di ASEAN. Hal ini seiring dengan upaya pemerintah saat ini yang ingin mentransformasi ekonomi agar fokus terhadap pengembangan industri pengolahan nonmigas.

"Jadi, kita telah menggeser dari _commodity based_ ke _manufactured based_," kata Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto saat ditemui di Jakarta, Ahad (11/2). _*Manufaktur*_ menjadi kunci penting guna memacu perekonomian nasional karena lebih produktif dan memberikan efek berantai yang luas.

Menurut Airlangga, industri mampu meningkatkan nilai tambah bahan baku dalam negeri, menyerap banyak tenaga kerja, menghasilkan devisa dari ekspor, serta penyumbang terbesar dari pajak dan cukai. "Jangan sampai kita terus mengekspor sumber daya alam mentah kita tanpa pengolahan," ujarnya.

Apabila dilihat dari sisi pertumbuhan manufacturing value added (MVA), Indonesia menempati posisi tertinggi di antara negara-negara di ASEAN. MVA Indonesia mampu mencapai 4,84 persen, sedangkan di ASEAN berkisar 4,5 persen. Di tingkat global, Indonesia saat ini berada di peringkat ke-9 dunia.

"Ekonomi Indonesia berbeda dengan negara ASEAN yang lain, disebabkan sekarang Indonesia sudah masuk dalam _one trillion dollar club_," jelas Airlangga. Untuk itu, pemerintah menitikberatkan pada pendekatan rantai pasok industri nasional agar lebih berdaya saing di tingkat domestik, regional, dan global.

"Ekonomi bergeser ke pasifik. Di Jepang manufakturnya sekitar 0,2 persen karena basis produksinya di luar Jepang," kata Menperin.

*Sebanyak 50 pabrik Indonesia telah beroperasi di Vietnam dan Thailand. Potensi ekspor nasional bisa lebih ditingkatkan terutama melalui pemberlakuan Masyarakat Ekonomi ASEAN.* 

Airlangga pun mencontohkan, industri kemasan, makanan hingga semen yang keberadaannya harus dekat dengan konsumen, tidak efisien lagi untuk ekspor menggunakan transportasi karena tidak sebanding biayanya. "Maka dia harus ekspansi dalam bentuk corporate action. Di situ Kemenperin terus dorong," ujarnya.

Beberapa perusahaan, lanjut Airlangga, telah membuka pasar baru seperti di Nigeria. "Kita sudah ada pabrik makanan di sana, dan rencana baru akan ekspansi lagi perusahaan berbasis pupuk," ungkapnya.

Menperin menambahkan, pemerintah tengah berupaya memperbaiki sejumlah regulasi untuk semakin menggenjot ekspor Indonesia. Misalnya, Kemenperin telah mengusulkan kepada Kementerian Keuangan mengenai revisi perpajakan agar sedan tidak dimasukkan lagi ke dalam kategori kendaraan mewah.

"Kami ingin revisi struktur perpajakan industri otomotif, termasuk Pajak Penjualan atas Barang Mewah (PPnBM). Kami berharap untuk sedan tidak lagi jadi barang mewah," ucapnya.

source : http://republika.co.id/berita/ekono...buhan-manufaktur-indonesia-tertinggi-di-asean 

ala2 Jepang yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Circulation to reach Rp 4t during IMF-WB annual meeting*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, February 12, 2018 | 01:19 pm



Tourists watch a Kecak dance at Uluwatu Temple in Bali. The province will be hosting the International Monetary Fund-World Bank Annual Meetings this October, when up to 20,000 delegates are expected to arrive on the resort island. (Shutterstock/File)



Bank Indonesia (BI) has projected that monetary circulation will reach Rp 4 trillion (US$293.19 million) by the time of the International Monetary Fund-World Bank (IMF-WB) Annual Meetings this October in Bali.

In comparison, circulation reached Rp 694.8 trillion last year, or a daily average of Rp 1.9 trillion.

“The meetings will accelerate the economy in Bali,” BI Bali office head Causa Iman Karana said on Sunday as reported by Antara.

During the annual meetings, a greater quantity of money in circulation is needed due to increased spending on accommodation, food and beverages, transportation, telecommunication and other supporting services and facilities.

Representatives from 189 member countries of the IMF and the World Bank are slated to attend the meetings, with an estimated 15,000 to 20,000 attendees comprising high-ranking government officials, businesspeople, academics and representatives from civil society organizations. The government had readied Rp 868 billion for infrastructure projects, delegates’ accommodation and other needs for the IMF-WB annual meeting.

It had also accelerated the construction of several infrastructure projects in preparation for the IMF-WB meetings, including building an underpass at the intersection to I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport, expanding the airport apron and developing a tourism port at Benoa, Denpasar.

BI estimated that 2018 growth in the Balinese economy would reach 6 to 6.4 percent, from 5.59 percent growth in 2017. (ami/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...reach-rp-4t-during-imf-wb-annual-meeting.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Q4*


Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, February 13, 2018 | 12:56 pm



A man inspects prototypes of Mahesa Nusantara vehicles on Oct. 4, 2017. They will be developed into “village vehicles". (tempo.co/Dinda Leo Listy)



The government is set to launch three types of village vehicles in the fourth quarter of 2018 as part of an automotive project that was initiated in 2010.

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said three companies were ready to manufacture the village vehicles with their own specifications -- PT Astra Otoparts with Wintor, CV Karya Hidup Sentosa with KHS and Kiat Motor with Mahesa.

"We have completed the prototypes and are now about to enter the production phase. Hopefully, we can launch them in the last quarter of 2018," he said after attending a Cabinet meeting at the Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Monday.

PT Astra Otoparts developed Wintor as an agricultural special vehicle (ASV) to carry harvested palm fruit at oil palm plantations. The company has marketed Wintor internally for companies under the Astra International group.

CV Karya Hidup Sentosa is a hand tractor maker based in Yogyakarta and marketed under the Quick brand. The company also produces mini trucks with 500 cc diesel engines for oil palm plantations.

Kiat Motor was founded by Sukiyat in Klaten, Central Java. Its workshop produces Esemka sport utility vehicles (SUV), which boosted the image of then Surakarta mayor Joko "Jokowi" Widodo when he used the car as an official vehicle in 2012.

However, Esemka cars later failed a mass production emissions test.

Airlangga said the village vehicles would be sold at between Rp 60 million (US$4,200) and Rp 80 million. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-of-village-vehicles-to-hit-market-in-q4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia promises speedier licensing, offers tax incentives*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, February 13, 2018 | 02:06 pm



Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati speaks on Feb. 7 at the Mandiri Investment Forum (MIF) 2018 in Jakarta. (Antara/Muhammad Adimaja)



Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has said that the government will continue to reform its regulations and had offered incentives in an effort to boost investment, _tempo.co _reported_._

Speaking on Monday in Jakarta, she said that the government would further eliminate regulations that could disrupt investment to help speed up the licensing process for investors.

Sri Mulyani added that the central government would coordinate closely with local governments to roll out reform packages that would, in the end, enable the government to set up a "single submission system" for all business and investment permits.

The single submission system is intended to ease the licensing process and significantly cut down the waiting period for businesses.

“When the single submission system is implemented, the coordination with local governments will become very important,” she said.

As for the incentives, she said, the Finance Ministry would cooperate with the Industry Ministry to simplify the process for providing tax holidays and tax allowances to investors.

President Joko Widodo has reminded his ministers and regional government heads several times to simplify the business licensure process to attract more investors to the country in the competitive global investment climate.

“If we delay, the funding will go to countries that already offer a better investment climate,” the President said on Monday during a Cabinet meeting at the Presidential Office. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...speedier-licensing-offers-tax-incentives.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

*
Indonesian finance minister crowned Best Minister in the World*






INDONESIA’S Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati has been named the Best Minister in the World.

Responsible for helming the budget of Southeast Asia’s largest economy, the minister was presented the award by the UAE’s Prime Minister Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum at the six annual World Government Summit in Dubai, United Arab Emirates on Sunday.

“Under her mandate Indonesia achieved tangible results in reducing poverty, improving the standard of living, reducing public debt and boosting the transparency of public transactions,” said the awarding committee.

She was also recognised for her efforts to “fight corruption and increase transparency in government.”

Sri Mulyani has been Finance Minister since 2016 under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and was formerly the World Bank’s Managing Director. She previously served as finance minister from 2005 to 2010 and is credited with steering Indonesia though the Global Financial Crisis.

“The Indonesian economy now is much more resilient and that has something to do with a much stronger foundation of the way we manage the economy,” she told _CNBC_ in an interview last year.

The selection process for the Best Minister award was undertaken by independent consultancy Ernst & Young based upon ministers’ leadership, innovation, the social and economic impacts and the scaleability of initiatives and policies.

According to the World Government Summit, poverty has been reduced in Indonesia by 40 percent in the past five years, while the country’s debt was reduced by 50 percent. Indonesian reserves, meanwhile, were at the “all-time high” of $50 billion, it said.

In a video posted to Facebook, Sri Mulyani dedicated the award to the leadership of Jokowi, the people of Indonesia and the ministry’s 78,000 staffers. “I hope this award motivates the Indonesian government to implement further reforms to prepare the young generation for a fast-changing world and technological advancement,” she said.

The minister has presided over Indonesia’s ambitious tax amnesty scheme, the Jokowi administration’s major investments in infrastructure and has “earned a reputation for toughness”, according to_ Bloomberg_.

Sri Mulyani was last year recognised as Asia’s best finance minister by_ FinanceAsia_ and she was ranked at number 37 in_ Forbes_ magazine’s list of most powerful women in the world in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*GMF books US$2.5b worth of contracts at Singapore's Airshow*
source : Link





PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) Aero Asia, a subsidiary of flag carrier Garuda Indonesia, booked contracts worth US$2.4 billion in the 2018 Singapore Airshow at Changi Exhibition Center from Feb. 6 to 11.

“The contracts [mostly] reaffirmed a number of cooperation agreements with our strategic partners to expand our businesses,” said GMF president director Iwan Joeniarto on Tuesday as reported by kompas.com.

Iwan said $1.7 billion worth of contracts came from existing agreements on plane maintenance, while the other $700 billion worth were new contracts.

In addition to the $2.4 billion worth of contracts, GMF also signed a cooperation agreement to expand its businesses to the Middle East and Australia, said Iwan, adding that Australia and countries in the Middle East have great market potential.


*Groundbreaking : National Fishery Center/Muara Baru/ North Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bungaterakhir

200 unit of QUICK Truck already order, its good to support our farmer. and ofcourse our manufacture base will be in good shape now and in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*E-commerce contributes 0.75 percent to GDP*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, February 14, 2018 | 04:22 pm



A small shopping cart sits on top of a laptop keyboard to illustrate the ease of e-commerce. (Shutterstock/File)



The Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) has estimated that e-commerce contributes just 0.75 percent of gross domestic product (GDP).

Indef researcher Bhima Yudhistira Adhinegara said based on data owned by Bank Indonesia, the amount of e-commerce transactions was Rp 75 trillion (US$5.25 billion) in 2016, including transactions in non-marketplaces.

With the assumption that e-commerce grows 17 percent annually, as it has done in the last 10 years, e-commerce transactions would reach Rp 102 trillion in 2018.

“The amount is small compared to GDP, which is at Rp 13.59 quadrillion”, said Bhima as reported by _kontan.co.id. _“It is only about 0.75 percent of GDP or 1.34 percent of total household consumption.”

However, he said e-commerce was important because it posed significant growth. Therefore, he added, the government needed to have accurate data about the digital economy – not only e-commerce, but also financial technology (fintech).

“Now its contribution is still small, but it will potentially make a large contribution in the future,” he said, adding that he supported the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), which was collecting data on e-commerce to provide decision makers with more accurate data. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/02/14/e-commerce-contributes-0-75-percent-to-gdp.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

*Strong Growth Indonesian Motorcycle Exports in January 2018*
15 February 2018 | 

Indonesia's exports of motorcycles surged 33.8 percent year-on-year (y/y) to 38,021 units (completely built up) in January 2018 on the back of repeat orders in various nations. The latest data were published by the Indonesian Motorcycle Industry Association (AISI).

Sigit Kumala, Chairman of AISI's Commercial Department, said repeat orders from several important export markets were the key reason for strong export growth of Indonesian motorcycles in the first month of 2018. Between 60 - 70 percent of motorcycle exports from Indonesia, last month, involved repeat orders. Kumala said it is possible that these nations first ordered limited quantities of Indonesian motorcycles, but after these units proved popular and reliable they requested for more shipments.

Most popular export item, in terms of Indonesian motorcycle exports, is the scooter. Nearly 49 percent of all exported motorcycle exports from Indonesia involved scooters in January 2018, led by Yamaha and Honda units.


A relatively new market for Indonesian motorcycles is Latin America. Although exports to this region are still low, Kumala is optimistic that shipments will grow in the period ahead.

Prices of Indonesian motorcycles are competitive on the international market because manufacturers/distributors do not differentiate between units sold on the domestic market or abroad, meaning the price is the same.

*Motorcycle Exports Indonesia - January 2018:
Brand* *Jan.2017* *Jan.2018*
Yamaha 16,620 23,030
Honda 8,178 6,281
Suzuki 1,131 4,445
TVS 2,197 3,328
Kawasaki 280 937
*Total Exports* *28,406* *38,021
_____________________________________*
Increase in exports quantity of 33% (YOY). Another possible success of the government program of encouraging exports to untapped markets. While they won't bear the Indonesian branding like the "Jakarta" motorbikes exported to the Africa decades ago, they are still exports.
*__________________________________________*

*Indonesia Set to Become World's Biggest Wheat Importer*
15 February 2018 | 

Indonesia is set to become the world's biggest wheat importer in the 2017-2018 season. Based on an estimation of the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA), Indonesia will import 12.5 million tons of wheat, hence replacing Egypt (traditionally the world's leading wheat importer). Based on data from the World Bank, Indonesia imported 10.2 million tons of wheat in the 2016-2017 season, ranking behind Egypt that imported 11.2 million tons.

The USDA said wheat imports into Indonesia have grown rapidly due to rising domestic demand for food and animal feed. Not only is the Indonesian population huge and expanding, it is also characterized by a rapidly growing middle class segment as well as the process of urbanization that gives rise to "urban lifestyles" (influenced from the West). This causes a shift in consumer behavior toward the consumption of cereals, bread and cookies.

Meanwhile, global production of wheat is estimated to have grown considerably in the world's leading wheat producing countries (such as Argentina, Moldova and Ukraine). Currently, Indonesia's top wheat suppliers are Australia, Canada, Ukraine, and the USA. Rising competition in the global wheat market originates from countries around the Black Sea, particularly Moldova, that bring a large amount of good quality and cheap wheat on the global market. Their rise in the wheat market started from the early 2000s.

The World Bank estimates global wheat production to reach 751.2 million tons in the 2017/2018 season. Indonesia is heavily dependent on imports of wheat as the domestic production of grains is close to zero because the local climate does not suit such cultivation.
_______________________________
Indonesia's shifting taste buds means that even while we struggle to establish rice self-sufficiency, deficits in wheat grow ever larger. To be fair though, taking the spot as the top wheat importer is partially due to the drop in imports by Egypt, due to disruptions in inspections and wheat suppliers abandoning business there due to increased risks and corruption.

Both article taken from the the Indonesia-Investments website

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Nigeria, Indonesia trade volume hits $2.5bn*
_Anna Okon - Published February 16, 2018_

The International Trade Promotion Centre Lagos said that the trade volume between Nigeria and Indonesia rose to over $2.5bn in 2016.

The Director, ITPC, Bagus Wicaksena, stated this during a press briefing to announce the Indonesian-African forum tagged ‘Sustainable trade and investment cooperation’ scheduled to hold in April in Bali, Indonesia.

According to Wicaksena, the trade volume represents the second largest the Indonesian government has traded with any country within the continent.

He added that the total volume of trade between Indonesia and Africa stood at $7.6bn in 2016.

The inaugural edition of the forum, Wicaksena said, was an Indonesian government’s initiative aimed at promoting and strengthening trade and investment relationship between Indonesia and sub-Saharan Africa.

He noted that Africa had been a potential market for Indonesian consumer goods such as palm oil, garments, technical cooperation and motorised vehicles.

He said, “The forum will generate new ideas aimed at strengthening bilateral trade with Nigeria. We have experienced a promising trade relationship with Nigeria as it has grown by 10 per cent. West African countries are strategic partners in terms of trade and we want to forge stronger bilateral relationships with countries on the continent.”

The President, Goldmine Global Services Limited, organisers of the event, Ishmael Balogun, said that the forum was geared towards exploring various economic opportunities to strengthen technical cooperation and enhance the existing partnership between both countries.

He said, “The forum intends to provide a unique opportunity for around 550 people from the Indonesian business community, high level government officials and other stakeholders to gather, interact and explore ways to establish concrete economic cooperation and expand business networks.

“We believe the forum would provide a platform for Nigerian and other African businesses to showcase what they have to offer to the Indonesian business community, thereby improving the probabilities of attracting inward cooperation and investments in terms of foreign direct investments from Indonesia.”

He stated that the forum would be graced by the Indonesian President and other key industry personnel, stressing that so far, no less than 23 ministers from 23 African countries had been confirmed for the forum in Bali.

http://punchng.com/nigeria-indonesia-trade-volume-hits-2-5bn/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ we should do more to penetrate africa market, after nigeria. kenya or egypt will be a good market for our product !


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Strong Growth Indonesian Motorcycle Exports in January 2018*
source : https://www.indonesia-investments.c...n-motorcycle-exports-in-january-2018/item8596

Indonesia's exports of motorcycles surged 33.8 percent year-on-year (y/y) to 38,021 units (completely built up) in January 2018 on the back of repeat orders in various nations. The latest data were published by the Indonesian Motorcycle Industry Association (AISI).







==============================================================================================

not bad.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*LRT Palembang (South Sumatera)Rolling Stock made by INKA 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Billah

Bungaterakhir said:


> *LRT Palembang (South Sumatera)Rolling Stock made by INKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well done for INKA, pretty nice for beginner in this segment


----------



## Bungaterakhir



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*in 2017, indonesia Hit 60 Million smartphone production.* 








source : http://setkab.go.id/tembus-60-juta-...roduksi-perangkat-telekomunikasi-kelas-dunia/

**PMDN (Penanaman Modal dalam negeri)/ Domestic Investment
*PMA (Penanaman Modal Asing)/Foreign Investment
*PMDN + PMA / Joint Venture.

2013 Import of smartphone to indonesia reach 63 million units vs / local production or manufacture 105 thousand units.
2014 Import 60 million units / production 5.7 million units.
2015 Import 37 million units decline 40% / Production 50 million units from 23 local & international brand.
2016 Import 18.5 million units decline 36%/ Production 68 million units increase 36%.
2017 Import 11.4 million units / Production 60.5 million units from 34 brand which 11 of them is local brand.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia expects to have more than 5 unicorns by 2019: minister*

_February 19, 2018 / 10:52 AM_

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia is likely to have more than five startups worth at least $1 billion each by 2019, with healthcare and education the most promising sectors to spawn new unicorns in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy, the communications minister told Reuters.

Driven by a youthful population of more than 250 million people owning at least 100 million smartphones, Indonesia has seen a rapid growth in the number of startups trying to capitalize on this potential in a growing economy.

The country currently has four unicorns - companies that have reached $1 billion in valuation without tapping the stock markets - including ride-hailing company Go-Jek, travel site Traveloka, and market places Bukalapak and Tokopedia.

“In ASEAN (the Association of Southeast Asian Nations) we have seven unicorns and, out of seven, four are coming from Indonesia,” said Minister of Communication and Information Rudiantara, noting that even one of the unicorns in the region outside Indonesia derived most of its revenue from the country.

“I believe that we’ll have more than five unicorns until 2019,” Rudiantara, who uses one name, said in an interview.

Investors in Go-Jek include Tencent Holdings (0700.HK), with Alphabet Inc’s (GOOGL.O) Google joining the latest fundraising. Tokopedia has backing from Alibaba (BABA.N) and SoftBank Group (9984.T), while Traveloka’s backers include Expedia (EXPE.O) and JD.com (JD.O). Bukalapak investors include Singapore’s GREE Ventures.

The minister said that a unicorn was likely to come from the education sector.

“If we see the numbers, I project that has to come from the education (sector),” he said.

Under Indonesia’s constitution, the government has to spend a fifth of its annual budget on education, so even excluding private spending an app or startup only needed to get a small percentage of this “huge” potential, he said.

Indonesia’s state budget for education was 400 trillion rupiah ($29.50 billion) in 2017.

The minister said the biggest local app for education currently was Ruanguru.

The other most promising sector to develop a unicorn is healthcare, which has a state budget of more than 100 trillion rupiah, he said.

He noted the development of startups like HaloDoc offering online medical consultation, while others include Alodokter.

On funding, the minister said that he wanted to help make it easier for unicorns to apply for initial public offerings in Indonesia. Local regulations prevent listings before companies have made a profit for a number of years.

“If necessary, I will go to the OJK (financial regulator) to solve this issue,” he said, adding the government should no longer be just a regulator.

“It’s an old model. The government has to be the facilitator,” said Rudiantara.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...han-5-unicorns-by-2019-minister-idUSKCN1G310J
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...han-5-unicorns-by-2019-minister-idUSKCN1G310J

+++

*Indonesia offers 3 industrial estates for Singapore development*

_February 19, 2018 / 10:52 AM_

JAKARTA - Indonesia’s Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said on Monday (Feb 19) he has offered the development of three industrial estates in the country to Singapore.

Speaking in Jakarta, Mr Airlangga said the estates being offered for development were Tanah Kuning Industrial Estate in North Kalimantan, Kuala Tanjung Industrial Estate in North Sumatra and Bitung Industrial Estate in North Sulawesi.

He said the concept of the estates was similar to the development of other industrial estates in the country, such as the Kendal Industrial Park in Central Java, The Jakarta Post reported, citing the Kompas news website.

“Singapore is a neighbouring country that has a strategic role in the interests of Indonesia and the region,” Mr Airlangga was quoted saying.

Mr Airlangga met with Singapore’s Foreign Minister Vivian Balakrishnan in Jakarta last week to discuss cooperation in various sectors.

Dr Balakrishnan had been in Jakarta for a two-day working visit that included a meeting with his counterpart Retno Marsudi, Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan and Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan.

During the visit, Dr Balakrishnan said negotiations for a bilateral investment treaty between Indonesia and Singapore would begin later this month, while talks on a double taxation agreement were set to start soon. Dr Balakrishnan had pointed to the two negotiations to illustrate how the Indonesia-Singapore leaders’ retreats held in recent years had helped enhance bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

In addition to cooperating on investments, the two countries are also cooperating in improving the quality of vocational education in Indonesia. Singapore, Mr Airlangga noted, had a role in developing a furniture polytechnic at the Kendal Industrial Park that is slated to start operating this year with an inaugural class of 96 students.

The polytechnic in the 2,700ha park — being jointly developed by Singapore’s Sembcorp Development and Indonesia’s industrial estate developer PT Jababeka — was first announced at the Leaders’ Retreat between President Joko Widodo and Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong in Singapore last September.

Last week, the two Foreign Ministers said four more tenants had signed up to operate in the park, bringing to 36 the total number of firms there and that the park would generate about 5,000 jobs.

Mr Airlangga added that 25 principals of vocational senior high schools across Indonesia would also be taking part in a leadership training program at Singapore’s Institute of Technical Education that was expected to begin on Monday and run until March 3.

Singapore was the largest contributor of foreign investment in Indonesia in 2017, investing US$8.4 billion (S$11 billion), or 26.2 per cent of total foreign investment in Indonesia. The Republic was followed by Japan with US$5 billion and China with US$3.4 billion.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...-industrial-estates-for-singapore-development

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lego Jangkar

PT. Sky Energy Indonesia
The PV Solar Cell and Module manufacturer in Indonesia































PT Sky Energy Indonesia is a subsidiary company of private owned company Trinitan Group video profile at 4:09


----------



## katarabhumi

*Australian mango and dragon fruit growers set to face competition from Indonesian imports*
_
By Matt Brann - 20/02/2018_

Indonesia looks set to begin exporting mangoes to Australia for the first time, after a trade deal was advanced between the two nations in Melbourne last week.

According to Indonesian media, the first trays of Indonesian mangoes are due to arrive in October, putting them in direct competition with the Australian harvest.

While plenty of growers have told the ABC they are angry about the deal, Australian Mango Industry Association chief executive Robert Gray remains calm.

"I don't think it's a major concern for Australian growers, because Australian mangoes have secured a very strong position in the marketplace and the Australian-grown product is the consumers' mango of choice," he said.

"Indian mangoes, Pakistani and Vietnamese mangoes have all been given access to Australia in recent years, and experience has shown they have all struggled to capture any foothold in our marketplace, because our industry has been very good at delivering great mangoes to the market."

Mr Gray said Indonesia had been pushing to get mangoes into Australia for about 25 years, with negotiations beginning in November 2015 to work on a protocol for the fruit.

The federal Department of Agriculture confirmed in a statement that Indonesia was seeking market access for mangoes through the "irradiation treatment pathway", and an approach had been agreed to during an Australia-Indonesia meeting in Melbourne last week.

"It is expected the systems and procedures for this treatment pathway will be in place in time for the upcoming mango export season expected to commence in September," the department said.


*Government silent on imports*

If trade is a two-way street, then the Federal Government seems determined to only talk about one lane.

Following last week's trade forum in Melbourne, federal Agriculture Minister David Littleproud happily announced that seed potato farmers across South Australia and Victoria "will be celebrating after today's breakthrough in securing new market access to Indonesia".

According to the Minister, more than 300 seed potato farmers could now export their product to Indonesia — but at what cost to Australia's mango and dragon fruit industries, which will now face competition from imports?

Mr Littleproud flew to the Northern Territory on Friday and visited a mango plantation near Darwin where, according to local mango growers, he did not mention the Indonesian deal that had been signed the day before.

"He kept saying he was there to help us and didn't mention anything that would destroy us," one mango grower told the ABC Country Hour.

"We've been sold out or traded for another commodity … I would say David Littleproud hasn't got much to be proud of at all," NT mango farmer Leo Skliros said.

Mr Skliros believes imports from Indonesia will hurt local growers.

"The top of the market is determined by the bottom, so an inferior product coming in might not be in direct competition [with our fruit] in the supermarkets, but for a lot of businesses they do buy that lower grade fruit and it'll drag the price down," he said.

In a statement to the ABC, Mr Littleproud said mango imports to Australia were not new, and he defended his Government's view on trade.

"Australian farmers rely on exporting their produce overseas, and our exports rely on Australia also receiving imports from overseas in return. If Australia locks the door to imports, other countries retaliate by blocking our exports, and the entire Australian agriculture industry falls over.", he said. 


*Dragon fruit growers facing more imports*

The Department of Agriculture said it was also conducting a review of biosecurity requirements to allow for the importation of fresh dragon fruit from Indonesia.

A draft report has been published for stakeholder consultation, and submissions close on March 19.

"It is anticipated that a final report will be published towards the middle of 2018," the department said.

"Export can only begin once Australia is satisfied that Indonesia can meet the bio security requirements."

Australia's dragon fruit industry is already experiencing dwindling returns, after the Federal Government last year allowed Vietnam to start exporting the exotic fruit to Australia.

Northern Territory grower Marcus Karlsson said he was having one of his worst seasons because the Vietnam fruit had dragged the price down.

Speaking to the ABC last week, Mr Karlsson said he was losing about $20 per tray and was seriously considering his future in the industry.

When asked about the prospects of imports coming in from Indonesia, he said it would be "another nail in the coffin".

"It's just another example of our Federal Government doing its best to ruin a Territory industry," he said.

"And basically, we've got the Minister [David Littleproud] telling us to go suck eggs. It makes you wild."

http://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/20...ngoes-set-to-be-imported-by-australia/9466770

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia playing ever more key role in stainless steel market*
_February 21, 2018 by Editorial Staff_

Asia: Liquid stainless output remains 'at healthy levels throughout the world' while the order intake and production outlook for Europe offers grounds for optimism, observes Joost Van Kleef, chairman of the BIR world recycling organisation's stainless steel & special alloys committee.

Writing in the committee's latest Mirror report, Van Kleef says that shipments of stainless steel from Indonesia to China have emerged as 'a significant factor' in the marketplace since August last year. 'Unfortunately,' he adds, 'this product is made without any CO2-emission-reducing stainless scrap.'

Stainless mill demand in Asia has 'turned weak' early in 2018, with mills in Taiwan, South Korea and Japan 'only purchasing small cargoes' on long-term contracts, it is also reported in the Mirror. This situation appears likely to remain unchanged ahead of the second quarter, it is added.

*Indonesia could surpass India as the world’s second-largest stainless steel producer over the coming few years*, some experts believe. In India itself, the government has begun to release delayed tax and duty refunds to industry which, according to the Mirror, had also led to ‘some drastically delayed payments to mills' scrap suppliers'.

It is also reported that China's ever-expanding Tsingshan group is currently involved in a US$ 2.3 billion project to build an integrated smelting, hot rolling and cold rolling plant in the Indian state of Gujarat, with a reported annual crude stainless capacity of 2 million tons once fully completed in five to six years from now. 'Less encouraging is the fact that Tsingshan prefers producing stainless steel with NPI rather than with stainless scrap,' the Mirror notes.

In the USA, production of industrial scrap has been 'very high' whereas flows of obsolete scrap have been hit by adverse weather conditions and lack of demolition activity. Demand from stainless mills is reportedly healthy both in the USA and Europe against the backdrop of decent order books for finished product.

For superalloys, decent demand from the aerospace, power and automotive sectors has been tempered by 'sluggish' orders from the oil and gas sector.

_This article is based on the latest World Mirror on Stainless Steel & Special Alloys produced by the BIR world recycling organisation for the benefit of its members._

https://www.recyclinginternational....ing-ever-more-key-role-stainless-steel-market
https://www.recyclinginternational....ing-ever-more-key-role-stainless-steel-market
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Becomes First Asian Country to Sell Green Bonds

Indonesia will become the first Asian country to sell "green" bonds internationally as it looks to tap into growing investor interest in climate-friendly investments.






Globally, $155.5 billion of so-called green bonds were sold last year, according to the London-based Climate Bonds Initiative. But only a handful of governments have themselves sold such deals, where the proceeds are earmarked for investment in environmentally friendly projects.

Indonesia on Thursday (22/02) launched a five-year green Sukuk bond - which means the deal will conform to Islamic finance norms as well. While no exact target for the amount it expects to raise has been set, termsheets seen by Reuters suggest at least $300 million.

Last year the Southeast Asian country was upgraded to investment grade by Standard & Poor's, giving Indonesia investment grade ratings from all three major agencies that will improve its chances of borrowing more cheaply in international markets.

However, the green deal launches as global markets are being whipsawed by investors weighing positive economic growth prospects against worries about looming U.S. interest rate rises.

Indonesia is marketing a 10-year sukuk bond at the same time as the green deal. Initial price guidance sent to investors suggests the five-year green bonds would carry a coupon of 4.05 percent and the 10-year notes, 4.70 percent.

Global green bond issuance hit a record for the fifth consecutive year in 2017. Bankers expect further growth in the market this year as investor demand begins on occasion to produce so-called "greeniums" where green bonds can be sold at a premium — lowering borrowing costs — to regular bonds.

In Asia, Chinese and Indian companies have increasingly turned to the green market to finance environmentally friendly projects but governments had until now stayed away. Worldwide, countries to have sold sizeable amounts of green bonds include Poland -- the first-ever -- and France.

Indonesia has not said exactly what it will use the proceeds of its sale for. In January, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told Reuters that her team had had good feedback from investors in initial conversations about the deal.

CIMB, Citigroup, Dubai Islamic Bank PJSC , HSBC and Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank are bookrunners on the deal.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-becomes-first-asian-country-sell-green-bonds/_


Indonesian Ministries and Agencies to Start Using Credit Cards to Pay for Expenses

The Indonesian government will start using credit cards to buy goods and pay for travel expenses to simplify spending, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Tuesday (21/02).






"This will make it easier for ministries and agencies to carry out their activities. They won't have to withdraw cash and carry it everywhere," Sri Mulyani said.

"It will also be more accountable because each transaction will be recorded," she said.

The minister said credit cards will be used to pay for goods, operational and non-operational expenses, inventories, rents, maintenance services and official trips.

The credit cards will be provided by state-owned banks including Bank Mandiri, Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI), Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) and Bank Tabungan Negara (BTN).

Sri said the new system should help ministries and agencies spend their subsidies as outlined in the 2018 state budget.

The government has set aside Rp 847 trillion ($62 billion) this year to be spent by ministries and agencies, up 11 percent from last year.

Wahyudi Darmawan of BRI said the lender plans to issue 10,000 credit cards for ministries and agencies this year.

The government credit cards will not be charged interests, but there will be a one time joining fee of Rp 1.5 million plus a tiny monthly fee.

In comparison, corporate credit cards usually charge an annual fee, a monthly fee and interests.

Sri also warned ministries and agencies to plan their budget better.

Ministry and agency task teams usually revise their budgets at least twice, drafting them to secure approval, not for the benefit of the people, the minister said.

"This is the Indonesian people's money, we should design our budgets to benefit them," she said.

"Next year, I will sanction ministries and agencies that revise their budget multiple times. Maybe by withholding that very same budget," Sri said.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/ind...encies-start-using-credit-cards-pay-expenses/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Russian Investor Prepares Global Hub in North Lombok*
source : Link

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NV.IND.MANF.CD_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

> Indonesian aviation company Regio Aviasi Industri has signed up Italian-based Leonardo's Aerostructures Division and aeronautical manufacturer LAER to help complete the development of its R80 turboprop airplane over the next four years in an effort to tap into growing demand for short-haul flights across the archipelago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

*A satire on HSR Jakarta - Bandung*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=356605814815413


----------



## katarabhumi

*Finance fuels Indonesia giant*

*72MW Tolo 1 wind farm reaches financial close, due online this year*

_22/02/2018_

Asian-Pacific independent power producer Equis Energy has reached financial close at the 72MW Tolo 1 wind farm in Indonesia.

The wind farm, which will be among the largest developed there, is to feature Siemens Gamesa 3.6-130 turbines and is due to be operational later this year.

Mott MacDonald acted as technical, environmental and social advisor to the Asian Development Bank during financing.

The advisor is also providing construction and operations monitoring at the site in Sulawesi.

Mott MacDonald project manager Robin Ingram said: “Tolo 1 reaching financial close is another major milestone for Indonesia’s wind industry and aligns with the country’s ambitious plans for greater renewable energy integration going forward.”

http://renews.biz/110270/finance-fuels-indonesia-giant/
http://renews.biz/110270/finance-fuels-indonesia-giant/
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Citarum river now day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Yogyakarta to transform into Indonesian Silicon Valley*

_The Jakarta Post | Thu, February 22, 2018 | 04:28 pm _

The Yogyakarta provincial administration is set to transform 385 hectares of land in Piyungan, Bantul regency, and Sentolo, Kulon Progo regency, into a technology center similar to Silicon Valley in the San Francisco Bay Area in the United States.

“The two locations are prepared to become the Silicon Valley of Indonesia,” said the assistant to the Yogyakarta regional secretary for development affairs, Budi Wibowo, in Yogyakarta on Wednesday as reported by Antara news agency.

He said the areas would be converted into an industrial estate that would become the center of fashion, culinary arts, handicrafts, animation and games as well as other creative businesses. “There will be no large manufacturing factories,” he added.

The two areas – 335 hectares in Bantul and 50 hectares in Kulon Progo – have long been the subject of the development plan.

Budi said the provincial and local administration would cooperate with any investors seeking to do business in the two areas, the development of which would be kicked off by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on March 12.

Furthermore, he said the provincial administration had coordinated with the Bantul and Kulon Progo administrations over the business license issuance plan to ensure a quick and smooth investment process.

He said the tenants of the digital valley would be small and medium enterprises (SMEs) focused on creative businesses. “We have 524,395 SMEs that dominate economic growth in Yogyakarta,” he added. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...transform-into-indonesian-silicon-valley.html


+++

*Bali to develop offshore airport*

_The Jakarta Post | Thu, February 22, 2018 | 06:14 pm_






_The picturesque Banyumala Waterfall in Bali's Buleleng regency. (Shutterstock/File)_ 

Bali plans to develop an offshore airport in the northern part of the resort island with the name of Bandara International Bali Baru (BIBU) or the New Bali International Airport.

Project developer PT BIBU president director I Made Mangku said in Bali on Thursday that the company preferred to develop an offshore airport because the initial plan of an onshore airport would have sacrificed a number of things, including 33 Hindu temples, 121 historical sites, roads, residences and productive rice fields.

Meanwhile, Bali Governor Mangku Pastika has prohibited any taking over of productive land, Hindu temples or historical sites for the development of the new airport, Made added.

“There are so many obstacles to developing an onshore [airport], therefore we prefer to develop offshore,” said Made as reported by tempo.co, adding that the offshore airport would be developed off Beleleng regency.

He said the new airport development was aimed at promoting the many tourism spots in North Bali like Tulamben, Nusa Penida and West Bali National Park as well as to open access to Banyuwangi in East Java and Lombok in West Nusa Tenggara.

He said that currently, Bali tourism was only concentrated in the southern part of Bali, the location of I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport.

New Bali International Airport is designed to accommodate 32 million passengers annually, equipped with a 230,000-square-meter terminal and a 4,100 meter runway. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/02/22/bali-to-develop-offshore-airport.html

.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Entikong Dry port (Indonesia-Malaysia border)*








> The construction has progressed to 40 percent and is targeted to be completed by the end of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ thailand is WOW.


----------



## The Eagle

Initially, thread ban for trolling & derailing. In-case of repetition, strict action without any reminder/pre warning; will be taken.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

The Eagle said:


> Initially, thread ban for trolling & derailing. In-case of repetition, strict action without any reminder/pre warning; will be taken.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks alot Mod for kicking out UMNO the Troll from this thread.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

The Eagle said:


> Initially, thread ban for trolling & derailing. In-case of repetition, strict action without any reminder/pre warning; will be taken.
> 
> Regards,



allhamdulillah, thank you mod. we dont deserve that kind of negativity here !! asallamuallaikum..

*Rolling Stock LRT Jakarta -
Hyundai-Rottem, South Korea*​*



*

MRT Jakarta will add to long-existing Jakarta's 418 km railway system known as Jakarta Commuter Line, and LRT Jabodetabek.

*Rolling stock for the Jakarta MRT - Nippon Sharyo, Japan*​
The 1st phase of MRT Jakarta has 16 sets of trains.
The details, a set of trains consisting of six wagons.
The trains will be operated using a two-level automatic operating system (GoA 2) and a communication-based train control (CBTC) signaling system, controlled from the Operation Control Center (OCC).

*First shipment of Jakarta MRT trains*

The delivery will be conducted in stages starting this month.
Two train sets are ready to be delivered from Toyokawa Plant to the port at Toyohashi City starting yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Medan City/ North Sumatera*









]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

1st central span of Holtekamp bridge, Papua, has been installed successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> 1st central span of Holtekamp bridge, Papua, has been installed successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

old news, but its worth to read it again. 


*24 Smelter Telah Beroperasi Hingga Akhir 2017*

Source : https://finance.detik.com/energi/d-3811385/24-smelter-telah-beroperasi-hingga-akhir-2017

Direktur Jenderal Mineral dan Batubara Kementerian ESDM, Bambang Gatot Ariyono mengungkapkan bahwa fasilitas pengolahan dan pemurnian atau smelter yang telah beroperasi sampai akhir tahun 2017 terdapat 24 buah. Mayoritas smelter yang telah beroperasi adalah pengolahan dan pemurnian nikel sebanyak 15 buah, disusul oleh 4 smelter besi, 2 smelter bauksit, 2 smelter mangan dan 1 smelter tembaga.

Ke depannya, pembangunan fasilitas pengolahan dan pemurnian hasil tambang ini akan terus bertambah. Bambang juga menjelaskan bahwa beberapa smelter saat ini sedang tahap pembangunan.

Perkembangan pembangunan ini terbagi menjadi dua kelompok, yaitu dengan progres 50-100% dan juga smelter dengan progres pembangunan 0-50%.

Data yang diungkapkan Bambang menunjukkan ke depannya smelter nikel tetap akan menjadi mayoritas fasilitas pengolahan dan pemurnian di Indonesia. Tercatat 3 perusahaan yang sedang membangun smelter nikel dengan progres pengerjaan antara 50% - 100% ditambah 12 perusahaan yang kini membangun smleter nikel dengan progres 0 - 50%. Dengan demikian, setidaknya akan ada tambahan 15 smelter nikel yang akan beroperasi.

"Yang paling banyak adalah nikel. Nikel sendiri smelter yang dibangun itu kurang lebih 30 smelter," tutur Bambang dalam keterangan tertulisnya, Jakarta, Jumat (12/1/2018).

Selain nikel, bauksit juga akan mendapatkan tambahan smelter. Saat ini ada 4 perusahaan yang sedang membangun fasilitas pengolahan dan pemurnian bauksit dengan progres pembangunan sebanyak 0 - 50%.

Tidak hanya itu, smelter timbal dan zink juga sedang dibangun oleh 3 perusahaan dengan rincian 2 perusahaan membangun dengan progres 0 - 50% dan 1 perusahaan membangun dengan progres 50 - 100%.

Fasilitas pengolahan dan pemurnian besi juga sedang dibangun oleh 2 perusahaan, masing-masing dengan progres 50 - 100% dan 0 - 50%. Di samping itu, juga akan ada 2 tambahan smelter tembaga yang saat ini sedang dibangun dengan progres 0 - 50%.

"Jadi kalau kita lihat total semua smelter yang ada di Indonesia kurang lebih sekitar 50 perusahaan yang sudah membangun smelter dari 6 komoditi, yang paling banyak adalah nikel," tutup Bambang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*New Biosimilars Factory in Cikarang Will Help Reduce Dependency on Drug Imports*
source : http://jakartaglobe.id/business/new...ang-will-help-reduce-dependency-drug-imports/





*Jakarta.* President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo inaugurated a $35 million biosimilars factory owned by pharmaceutical company Kalbe Farma in Cikarang, West Java, on Tuesday (27/02).

Managed through subsidiary Kalbio Global Medika, the factory is expected to reduce Kalbe's dependency on imports for its drug production. The factory will produce erythropoietin, a hormone secreted by the kidney that stimulates red blood cell production to help battle cancer, kidney failure and anemia.

"This is one of the milestones [for Indonesia] as we are using a technology-based factory [to produce the drugs], where everything is automatically controlled. Hopefully, this will also push the capabilities of the country's human resources," Jokowi told reporters on Tuesday.

As more Indonesians suffer from certain complicated diseases, there is an expectation to produce more biological drugs believed to have fewer side effects than their chemical counterparts.

Once erythropoietin products enter the market by the end of the year, Kalbe will begin producing Granulocyte Colony Stimulating Factor (GCSF) to help stimulate red blood cells - then followed by the production of insulin and the monoclonal antibody.

*Aside from constructing the factory, Kalbe needs Rp 200 billion ($14 million) in the first phase of investment to enhance its research and development capabilities and to forge closer partnerships with Chinese and South Korean companies to allow more technology transfers.*

The company hopes to produce about 2-3 million syringes worth of erythropoietin in the first phase of production. The products will be sold in domestic and regional markets.

Aside from trying to capture the Southeast Asian market, Kalbe will also plan to expand its business to Sri Lanka and the Middle East in an effort to increase exports by 10 percent in the next five years, up from 6 percent currently.

"The inauguration of the drug factory is a form of commitment to bring the initiative and encouragement to accelerate the integrated pharmaceutical industry, to produce raw materials, technology expertise and to increase exports," Kalbe Farma president director Vidjongtius said on Monday.

Vidjongtius said the company will invest around Rp 1 trillion to Rp 2 trillion over the next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jakarta MRT Progress*​
*TB Simatupang*






@othman_feltkamp

*Jl. Fatmawati*






@dhikafikadila


*Development of Jakarta MRT phase-2 to start in 2018*
https://www.viva.co.id/berita/bisnis...-desember-2018


PT MRT Jakarta plans to conduct the groundbreaking of MRT phase-2 development in December 2018.

The MRT phase-2 will extend 7.8 kilometers from the Hotel Indonesia roundabout to Kampung Bandan, with 8 underground stations.

The construction is financed by the loan from Japan (Rp25.1 trillion).
*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Lebak Bulus - Kampung Bandan, Jakarta

- FASA I -​
Konstruksi Elevated : 87,99% | Layang : 95,76%
Total keseluruhan : 91,86%

Diharapkan konstruksi area atas sisi barat dapat selesai sebelum Asian Games 2018 termasuk trotoarnya. Karena sisi barat lebih vital dalam artian dekat dengan venue GBK dan akan menjadi aktivitas orang-orang nantinya.
Untuk trotoar diluar TOD stasiun merupakan kebijakan Dinas Bina Marga.












- FASA II -​
Nantinya fasa II hanya akan menggunakan 1 sisi saja sehingga tidak menghimpit kanal batang hari yang berada di tengah jalan antara JL. Hayam Wuruk & Jl. Gajah Mada. Hal ini selain unutk memangkas anggaran juga untuk percepatan pembangunan fasa II. Sehingga nantinya stasiun dan terowongan akan saling bersusun atau bisa dibilang tingkat atas bawah.














*Jakarta Serpong MRT phase-3 feasibility study to be developed this year*

https://www.pwc.com/id/en/media-centre/infrastructure-news/jan-2018/jkt-serpong-mrt-study.html


PT MRT plans to develop a feasibility study (FS) for Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) route extension from Jakarta to Serpong, South Tangerang this year.

Later on, the FS documents will serve as a guide on whether to proceed with the MRT route extension plan.

If the project is to be carried out, PT MRT Jakarta will still invite an investor to support the financing needs. To date, however, the DKI Jakarta provincial region-owned business enterprise has yet to approach the potential investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

New Executive class

Indonesia preparing nuclear power plant with help of Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*
GMF records 13 percent growth in revenue, 15.3 percent in profit
*
Source : http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...growth-in-revenue-15-3-percent-in-profit.html






PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) Aero Asia recorded *a 13 percent growth in revenue to US$439.3 million in 2017 from $388.7 million the previous year,* according to a company press statement received on Thursday.

Meanwhile, the net profit of GMF, a subsidiary of national flag carrier PT Garuda Indonesia, which runs airplane maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO), *also grew by 15.3 percent to $50.9 million in 2017 from $42.2 million in 2016.*

“It proves that GMF is consistent in its effort to increase both revenue and profit,” said GMF president director Iwan Joeniarto in the statement, adding that the revenue increase was supported by all of its business lines with the three businesses as the largest contributors.

======================================================================

Indonesia gold reserve climb..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*The top cities for expat job opportunities :*
* HSBC latest survery*
source : https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/25/mum...ing-for-expat-earnings-hsbc-expat-survey.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Surabaya to Start Construction of New Tram Network by Year's End*
source : Link






Jakarta. Surabaya is set to break ground on a new tram network towards the end of this year, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said in the East Java capital on Tuesday (28/02).

The 17-kilometer tram route, which will have 29 stations between Rajawali and Joyoboyo, will provide a transportation alternative for the region's 3.4 million residents.

Unlike other cities, such as Jakarta, Bandung and Palembang, which are all currently developing light rail transit systems, Surabaya opted for a tram network, which according to Budi, is intended to evoke memories of the city's old tram service, phased out in 1978.

The new tram service is also intended to become a tourist attraction.

"The total cost of the project will be around Rp 4.5 trillion [$315 million] funded by a public-private partnership scheme," he said.



















*Proposed Surabaya Monorail*






*Adi Soemarmo International Airport Railink, Solo city, Central Java
Airport Train Station, completion target in mid 2018

















IlhamBXT SSCI*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Pertamina Lubricants Opens First Representative Office in Sydney*
source : http://jakartaglobe.id/business/pertamina-lubricants-opens-first-representative-office-sydney/





*Jakarta.* Pertamina Lubricants, a subsidiary of Indonesia's state-owned energy company, has opened its first representative office in Sydney as part of efforts to strengthen its presence in the Asia-Pacific region.

"[With the expansion to Sydney] we will be closer to potential customers, and we will also keep adapting to changing business and market developments in Australia," Pertamina Lubricants president director Afandi said in a statement on Friday (02/03).

The company started exporting lubricants to Australia in 2009, and to countries on the Indochinese Peninsula in 2010. In 2012, it also started exports to Europe and Africa.

Afandi said Australia is a potential market for lubricants, which makes the company determined to continue boosting its exports. It currently sells 60 percent of its output on the domestic market, while exporting the rest.

Pertamina Lubricants currently has 16 product distributors in 17 countries, including Belgium, Spain, Singapore, Malaysia, China, Taiwan, Bangladesh and Iran.






===============================================================================================

*Gaikindo Indonesia International Vehicle Commercial Expo (GIICOMVEC) 2018*

*MAXVEL Electric Bus by PT MAB*
1st Prototype, Car-body by Local manufacture New Armada. 0% emission, 45% local content. 





















 Adiputro Bus manufacture with their SCANIA new body

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Bungaterakhir said:


> *Pertamina Lubricants Opens First Representative Office in Sydney*
> source : http://jakartaglobe.id/business/pertamina-lubricants-opens-first-representative-office-sydney/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta.* Pertamina Lubricants, a subsidiary of Indonesia's state-owned energy company, has opened its first representative office in Sydney as part of efforts to strengthen its presence in the Asia-Pacific region.
> 
> "[With the expansion to Sydney] we will be closer to potential customers, and we will also keep adapting to changing business and market developments in Australia," Pertamina Lubricants president director Afandi said in a statement on Friday (02/03).
> 
> The company started exporting lubricants to Australia in 2009, and to countries on the Indochinese Peninsula in 2010. In 2012, it also started exports to Europe and Africa.
> 
> Afandi said Australia is a potential market for lubricants, which makes the company determined to continue boosting its exports. It currently sells 60 percent of its output on the domestic market, while exporting the rest.
> 
> Pertamina Lubricants currently has 16 product distributors in 17 countries, including Belgium, Spain, Singapore, Malaysia, China, Taiwan, Bangladesh and Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================================================================================
> 
> *Gaikindo Indonesia International Vehicle Commercial Expo (GIICOMVEC) 2018*
> 
> *MAXVEL Electric Bus by PT MAB*
> 1st Prototype, Car-body by Local manufacture New Armada. 0% emission, 45% local content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adiputro Bus manufacture with their SCANIA new body






MAB electric bus




2.5 hours recharging time/ 250km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Svantana said:


> MAB electric bus
> View attachment 457214
> 
> 2.5 hours recharging time/ 250km


I am hoping indonesian company produce small electric 4x4 suv car that have reasonable price with indonesian own brand, if they can sell it at the range of 200-300 million, i am sure it will be a boom, if that really happen i will invest on a micro hydro turbine power plant in the small river at the back of my house, say good bye with pln and pertamina heheheheheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Svantana said:


>



Apa inih? video Sultan Hanif kok nyampek disinih??? 



Svantana said:


>



Apa inih? video Sultan Hanif kok nyampek disinih???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

TRANSJAKARTA NEW BUS











JAKARTA MRT NEAR COMPLETION

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

SOUTH SULAWESI WIND FARM

















TRANS-SUMATRA TOLL ROAD CONSTRUCTION PROGRESS




















BORNEO INDONESIA-MALAYSIA PARALEL BORDER ROAD CONSTRUCTION PROGRESS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

*QUICK TRUCK multipurpose utility countryside vehicle


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Kimia Farma Acquires Saudi Arabian Pharmaceutical Firm

source : https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/...ma-Acquires-Saudi-Arabian-Pharmaceutical-Firm





TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta -* Pharmaceutical issuer Kimia Farma has acquired a new subsidiary after acquiring 60 percent stake in Saudi Arabia's Dawaa Medical Limited Company. President director Honesti Basyir said the acquisition is a step to expand the company's market to the Middle East and Africa.

"We want to work on all the potentials that exist in Saudi Arabia," he said in Jakarta, Monday, March 5.

Kimia Farma made the acquisition by investing Rp130 billion in capital. The corporate action was carried out under Dawaa Medical's rights offering.

With the acquisition, Dawaa—a subsidiary of Marei Bin Mahfouz (MBM)—changed its name to Kimia Farma Dawaa. The subsidiary officially operates after the two parties inked a shareholders' agreement at Jakarta's Hotel Borobudur on Monday, March 5.

Honesti said the expansion also supports the Indonesian government's program to provide the pharmacy needs of Haj pilgrims, whom he said are showing increasing demands for health services every year. He also said that the health business in Saudi Arabia is very promising, with its market value estimated to exceed US$20 billion by 2020.

Kimia Farma Dawaa has 31 outlets and 2 distribution centers. The company aims at having 90 outlets in over the next two or three years. Kimia Farma Dawaa also plans to open a drug manufacturing factory in Saudi Arabia.

TransJakarta Set to Start Operating New Volvo Buses This Month
source : http://jakartaglobe.id/transportati...o-start-operating-new-volvo-buses-this-month/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Government continues to expand “link and match” program: Minister*

source : http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...o-expand-link-and-match-program-minister.html





The Industry Ministry has said it had linked 143 companies in Jakarta and Banten with 292 vocational schools (SMKs) to educate students to become skilled workers needed by the relevant industries.

"A total of 612 cooperation deals were signed today between schools and industries,” said Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto on Monday when launching the ministry’s fifth “link and match” program in Cilegon, Banten, on Monday.

*Currently, 1,537 vocational schools have been linked to 568 industries in East Java, Central Java, West Java, Aceh, North Sumatra, West Sumatra, Riau, Riau Islands, Jakarta and Banten.*

Under the “link and match” program, schools cooperate with industries to provide students with working experience based on the programs studied in their schools, said Airlangga, adding that the program was an implementation of Presidential Instruction No. 9/2016 on SMK revitalization.

Airlangga said the ministry was looking forward to “link and match” programs in Southern Sumatra provinces — Jambi, Bengkulu, South Sumatra, Bangka Belitung, and Lampung — as well as in South Sulawesi.

He added that the ministry aimed to link 1,795 SMKs all over the country to the relevant industries by 2019. (ami/bbn)
=========================================================

Yang lagi di jerman atau di belanda mungkin bisa cerita2 dikit disini, gimana disana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*33 new toll road will be unveiled along this year*

North Sumatera




*Medan-Kuala Namu - Tebingtinggi (Section 1) 3,25km/ April 2018
Medan - Binjai (Section 1) 2,8Km April 2018
Medan-Kuala Namu - Tebingtinggi (Section 1C) 9,3Km/December 2018
Medan - Binjai (Section 1 Tanjung mulia - Helvetia) 6,27Km /December 2018*

Total : 21,62Km

South Sumatera




*Palembang - Indralaya (Section 3) 9,28Km / April 2018
Kayu Agung - Palembang - Betung (Section 1) 33,5Km / June 2018
Palembang - Indralaya (Section 2) 4,9 Km/June 2018
Terbangi Besar - Kayu Agung (Section 1) 100 Km/ June 2018
Terbangi Besar - Kayu Agung (Section 2) 85 Km/ June 2018
Kayu Agung - Palembang - Betung (Section 2) 33,9Km / June 2018*

Total : 266,58 Km

Riau
*Pekanbaru - Dumai (Section 1) 9,1 Km & (Section 2) 23,6 Km/ December 2018*

Total : 32,7 Km

Lampung
*Bakauheni - Terbangi Besar Phase 1 (30,5Km), Phase 2 (35,48Km), Phase 3 (29 Km), Phase 4 (31,8 Km)*

Total : 126,78 Km

Greater Jakarta & Trans Java Toll Road

*West Java*





*Cinere - Jagorawi (Section 1) 5,5 Km/April 2018
Ciawi - Sukabumi (Section 1) 7,3 Km & (Section 1 Carigin-cigombong) 8,05Km/April 2018
Bogor Ring Road (Section 2B) 2.05Km/April 2018
Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan (Section 1) 12,2 Km & (Section 2) 19,1Km/ December 2018 *

Total : 46,15 Km

*Central Java*





*Ngawi - Kertosono (Section 1 ) 34,2 Km/ March 2018
Kertosono - Mojokerto (Section 4) 40,50 Km / March 2018
Solo - Ngawi 20,9Km / March 2018
Solo - Mantingan (Section 1) 13,8 Km / March 2018
Mantingan - Ngawi (Section 2) 21,35 Km/ March 2018
Pejagan - Pemalang (Section 3) 10,4 Km / March 2018
Pejagan - Pemalang (Section 4) 26,9 Km / March 2018
Batang - Semarang (Section 1) 3,2 Km/ June 2018
Batang - Semarang (Section 2) 36,35 Km/ June 2018
Batang - Semarang (Section 3) 11,05 Km/ June 2018
Batang - Semarang (Section 4) 13,5 Km/ June 2018
Batang - Semarang (Section 5) 10,9 Km/ June 2018

Pemalang - Batang (Section 1) 23,3 Km/ July 2018
Pemalang - Batang (Section 2) 15,9 Km/ July 2018

Semarang - Solo (Section 4) 24,13 Km/ September 2018
Semarang - Solo (Section 5) 8,14 Km/ September 2018
*

Total : 314,52 Km

*East Java*
*Ngawi - Kertosono (Section 2) 20 Km/ March 2018
Ngawi - Kertosono (Section 3) 8,45 Km/ March 2018
Gempol - Pasuruan (Section 2) 8,1 Km / August 2018
Pasuruan - Probolinggo (Section 1) 7,93 Km/ October 2018
Pasuruan - Probolinggo (Section 2) 23,38 Km/ October 2018
Pasuruan - Probolinggo (Section 3) 1,08 Km/ October 2018
Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (Section 1) 14,7 Km/ December 2018
Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (Section 2) 4,44 Km/ December 2018
Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (Section 3) 10,16 Km/ December 2018
Gempol - Pasuruan (Section 3 ) 12,15 Km / December 2018
Pandaan - Malang (Section 1) 18,57 Km / December 2018
Pandaan - Malang (Section 2) 7,74 Km / December 2018
Pandaan - Malang (Section 3) 8,32 Km / December 2018
Porong - Gempol - Kejapanan / 7,05 Km / December 2018

Ngawi - Kertosono Via Solo Kertosono 37,5 Km/ December 2018*

Total : 189,57 Km

*Greater Jakarta*

*Depok - Antasari (Section 1) 6,8 Km/ April 2018
Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Section 1A) 1,8 Km/ April 2018
Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Section 1A Casablanca - Cipinang) 2,72 Km/ December 2018*

Total : 11,32 Km

==============================================

Total 2018 : 1,009,24 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Taking a look at the biggest Wind farm in ASEAN

PLTB Sidrap merupakan Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Bayu komersial pertama dan terbesar di Indonesia. PLTB Sidrap kini memiliki 30 turbin dengan masing-masing turbin berkapasitas 2,5 MW. PLTB ini dibangun di Desa Mattirotasi, Kecamatan Watang Pulu, Kabupaten Sindendreng Rappang, Provinsi Sulawesi Selatan.







Sebanyak 23 dari 30 turbin/kincir angin Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Bayu (PLTB) Sidrap telah siap beroperasi. Listrik yang dihasilkan akan dialirkan ke pelanggan oleh PLN melalui jaringan PLN. Dengan _kapasitas 75 MW dari total 30 turbin_, listrik yang dihasilkan dapat mengaliri kurang lebih 6.700 s.d 7.200 pelanggan listrik 1300 VA.






Dari data PLN, listrik yang dihasilkan PLTB Sidrap ini akan menopang 6% kebutuhan listrik wilayah Sulawesi Selatan, Sulawesi Barat dan Palu. Disamping itu, dengan bertambahnya pembangkit baru termasuk PLTB Sidrap, cadangan listrik PLN di Sulawesi Bagian Selatan ini bertambah menjadi 500 MW.

_https://www.viva.co.id/foto/berita/20509-melihat-pembangkit-listrik-tenaga-angin-terbesar-di-asean_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Farming machines produce by PINDAD (SOE weapon manufacturer)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia Ministry Of Agriculture Bans Imported Australian Rock Melons*
source : Link

JAKARTA, NNC - The Indonesia Ministry of Agriculture has suspended the imports of rock melons or cantaloupes from Australia to Indonesia. The ban was issued through Minister of Agriculture Decision Number 207/Kpts/KR.040/3/2018.

*The decision to ban imported melons is due to the extraordinary occurrence of Listeria monocytogenes bacteria contamination in Australia--which to date has resulted in four deaths, *and the Letter of Agriculture Counselor of the Australian Embassy in Jakarta on March 3, 2018.

*2017 ASQ Awards*​*Hosted by Airport Council International (ACI)*
Link

Airports Council International (ACI) World is pleased to announce the recipients of its annual Airport Service Quality (ASQ) Awards for 2017.

*Best Airport by Region (over 2 million passengers per year)*

*Below is the list of the 2017 ASQ Award winners for "Best Airport in Asia-Pacific."*

1st Place (tie)

Delhi Airport (DEL/India)

Mumbai Airpot (BOM/India)
2nd Place (tie)

Beijing Airport (PEK/China)

Denpasar Airpot (DPS/Indonesia)

*Best Airport by Size 2017/2-5 Million Passengers*

3rd Place 
Bandung Airport (BDO/INDONESIA)

*Best Airport by Size 2017/5-15 Million Passengers*

2nd Place 
Balikpapan Airport (BPN/INDONESIA)

Honhot Baita Airport (HET/China)
*Best Airport by Size 2017/15-25 Million Passengers*

1st Place (tie) 
Denpasar Airport (DPS/INDONESIA)

Haikou Airport (HAK/China)


Sanya Airport (SYX/China)


3rd Place
Surabaya Airport (SUB/INDONESIA)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Iranian ambassador visits Corruption Eradication Commission*
source : Link





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Iranian ambassador to Indonesia Valiollah Mohammadi and several Iranian parliamentary officials visited The Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) on Wednesday to improve cooperation in combating corruption.

"Today, KPK leaders meet with the Iranian ambassador to Indonesia and Iranian parliamentary officials," KPK spokesman Febri Diansyah said here on Wednesday.

Furthermore, he said that international cooperation was needed to eradicate corruption.

The KPK has made a number of cooperation agreements with Iran such as a memorandum of understanding with General Inspection Organization (GIO) of Iran in 2007.

The cooperation between Indonesia and Iran was also conducted in United Nations Convention against Corruption (UNCAC) forum and Conference of Internal Supervisory Agency in 2009.

He expected that both countries could share experiences and best practice programs regarding corruption eradication.

*"Through Anticoruption Learning Center, the KPK will increase its trainings," he said.*

President Joko Widodo earlier said that the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) must continue to be strong because extraordinary efforts are needed to fight corruption in the country.

Indonesia needs strong and independent KPK in the fight against corruption, the president said.



*Pangolin smugglers jailed for three years*
source : Link





Bengkalis, Riau (ANTARA News) - The Bengkalis Class II District Court here on Wednesday sentenced two smugglers of 101 protected pangolins (Manis javanica) for three years and one month subsidiary in prison in addition to a penalty of Rp100 million.

"The suspects, with the initials A and B, have been found guilty of smuggling and trading the protected animal species. They will be imprisoned for three years in accordance with Article 21 No.2b of Law No.5 of 1990 on Conservation of Natural Resources," Zia Ul Jannah, a judge, stated during a hearing in Bengkalis, Riau Province.

*Government lowers tax on small and medium businesses to 0.5 percent*
source : LINK





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is mulling to lower the amount of tax on small and medium businesses to 0.5 percent from 1 percent as of late March 2018.

"Actually, I have proposed 0.25 percent but the finance minister rejected it. If the decline is that far it will have an impact on state revenues," President Joko Widodo said while addressing the opening of the meeting of the plenary council II and the meeting of the Indonesian Young Businessmen Association (Hipmi) leadership of 2018 in Tangerang west of Jakarta on Wednesday.

The president said the spatial change of the global economy has created opportunities for the national economy to grow further.

*New Car for Jakarta- Bandung Priority Trainset*

Ticket price : IDR 200.000/$14,48

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesian's Urban Railway Progress Updates *







*Jakarta MRT : 91.86 %
*










manufactured by Nippon Sharyo, Japan


*Palembang LRT : 88 %*











manufactured by PT. INKA, Indonesia


*Jakarta LRT : 63 %
*










manufactured by Hyundai Rotem, Korea


*Jabodebek LRT : 32 %*











manufactured by PT. INKA, Indonesia


*Jakarta-Bandung HSR : 10 %
*










manufactured by CSR Qingdao Sifang Locomotive & Rolling Stock Co., Ltd. China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Bungaterakhir said:


> *Iranian ambassador visits Corruption Eradication Commission*
> source : Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Iranian ambassador to Indonesia Valiollah Mohammadi and several Iranian parliamentary officials visited The Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) on Wednesday to improve cooperation in combating corruption.
> 
> "Today, KPK leaders meet with the Iranian ambassador to Indonesia and Iranian parliamentary officials," KPK spokesman Febri Diansyah said here on Wednesday.
> 
> Furthermore, he said that international cooperation was needed to eradicate corruption.
> 
> The KPK has made a number of cooperation agreements with Iran such as a memorandum of understanding with General Inspection Organization (GIO) of Iran in 2007.
> 
> The cooperation between Indonesia and Iran was also conducted in United Nations Convention against Corruption (UNCAC) forum and Conference of Internal Supervisory Agency in 2009.
> 
> He expected that both countries could share experiences and best practice programs regarding corruption eradication.
> 
> *"Through Anticoruption Learning Center, the KPK will increase its trainings," he said.*
> 
> President Joko Widodo earlier said that the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) must continue to be strong because extraordinary efforts are needed to fight corruption in the country.
> 
> Indonesia needs strong and independent KPK in the fight against corruption, the president said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pangolin smugglers jailed for three years*
> source : Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengkalis, Riau (ANTARA News) - The Bengkalis Class II District Court here on Wednesday sentenced two smugglers of 101 protected pangolins (Manis javanica) for three years and one month subsidiary in prison in addition to a penalty of Rp100 million.
> 
> "The suspects, with the initials A and B, have been found guilty of smuggling and trading the protected animal species. They will be imprisoned for three years in accordance with Article 21 No.2b of Law No.5 of 1990 on Conservation of Natural Resources," Zia Ul Jannah, a judge, stated during a hearing in Bengkalis, Riau Province.
> 
> *Government lowers tax on small and medium businesses to 0.5 percent*
> source : LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is mulling to lower the amount of tax on small and medium businesses to 0.5 percent from 1 percent as of late March 2018.
> 
> "Actually, I have proposed 0.25 percent but the finance minister rejected it. If the decline is that far it will have an impact on state revenues," President Joko Widodo said while addressing the opening of the meeting of the plenary council II and the meeting of the Indonesian Young Businessmen Association (Hipmi) leadership of 2018 in Tangerang west of Jakarta on Wednesday.
> 
> The president said the spatial change of the global economy has created opportunities for the national economy to grow further.
> 
> *New Car for Jakarta- Bandung Priority Trainset*
> 
> Ticket price : IDR 200.000/$14,48


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jakarta Sidewalk Revitalization*


















YEEEEEEEEEEEEEY....

*Odd-even policy in Bekasi pushes number of Transjabodetabek passengers*
source : Link

the implementation of the odd-even license plate policy at toll roads connecting Jakarta and Bekasi in West Java on Monday has lured more people to use Transjabodetabek Premium buses, an official has claimed.

The bus operator's Djakarta Passenger Public Company (PPD) officer, Dhedi Rasmana, said the company had observed that the number of the premium bus passengers had increased by around 20 percent.

*“Previously, a bus only carried 20 to 25 passengers, but buses that departed at 5:30 a.m. to 6 a.m. today were all full [of some 34 passengers],” he said,* noting that the Transjabodetabek Premium had been operating since September last year.

*The odd-even policy reportedly had significantly cut travel time from Bekasi to Jakarta by 30 to 40 minutes. *While usually Bekasi commuters had to endure two hours of gridlock at the Cikampek toll road, now they can safely arrive at Jakarta in one hour and 20 minutes, he claimed.

Royal TransJakarta/TJ-535 Corridor B13 Blok M- West Bekasi-Summarecon Bekasi officialy operate today :

18:03 Bunderan Senayan
18:21 Semanggi
18:36 GT Gatot Soebroto
19:18 GT West Bekasi
19:33 Summarecon Bekasi

Facility =
~Air conditioner
~Seat 2+2
~30 seat plus reclining
~Lugage
~USB charger

Fare IDR 20.000/$1.40(Single Trip)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Rolling stock for Palembang LRT. Made by PT. Industri Kereta Api (INKA)*

Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (in Indonesia abbreviated BPPT) is ready to mobilize experts and technology facilities, to take an active role in assisting PT Industri Kereta Api or PT. INKA (Persero) in achieving the target of delivery time of train-set or series of Light Rail Transit for Palembang and Jakarta Metro LRT or Jabodebek LRT (Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*LRT JABODEBEK (Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Bekasi)*

*LRT Jabodebek Lin Bekasi*

















St. Bekasi Timur






St. Jaticempaka






_Agusta on Journey_
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Muara Baru Fishery Market - North Jakarta*























*Alibaba Cloud opens data center in Indonesia*
source : Link





Alibaba Cloud, a subsidiary of Alibaba Group, has opened a data center in Indonesia.

The company said in a press release that the data center was the first global cloud platform available in the country. It offers various products and cloud services for small and medium enterprises (SMEs) and startups, including elastic computing, database, networking and security services as well as middleware for data analytics and big data.

In addition to those services, the Alibaba Cloud data center features a MaxCompute big data facility, allowing users to store and process large amounts of data.

The data center is part of Alibaba Cloud’s commitment to support the government's initiative in developing 1,000 startups by 2020.

For SMEs and startups, access to scalable cloud hosting at affordable prices is important to expedite growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Lippo cooperates with 9 foreign companies to develop Meikarta*
source : Link





The signing of MoU conducted by Meikarta with international companies such as *USA Dunham Bush Refrigeration Equipment Inc., Union Space, Rework, Shanghai Infin Technology, Eshang Rosewood ESR Logistic, Nagase Indonesia, Micro Focus, ACSC & CFLP International Logistic, and Seafirst Technology.*

and more for today, lippo group sign MOU with foreign university and other foreign companies such as, *Columbia University Medical Center (CUMC), University College London (UCL), University of North Carolina, Genesis Rehab Services (GRS), World Trade Center, HTC Corporation, China Telecom Global Limited, JM Eagle, Zhong Ying Finance and Lausanne Hotel Management Institute.*
source : link

======================================================================

insane lippo group


----------



## skyhigh88

*Batam opens Nongsa Digital Park to serve as a digital bridge between Singapore and Indonesia*
BY:
NICKY LUNG

INDONESIA
PUBLISHED:
21 MAR 2018





The Nongsa Digital Park is expected to attract more than US$500 million of investments in the digital economy and is expected to create 10,000 jobs.

On Mar 20, the multimillion-dollar Nongsa Digital Park (NDP) was officially opened in Batam, Indonesia, to bring together digital entrepreneurs from the region to an environment where they can work, live and play.

Launching the first three buildings of the NDP were Foreign Minister of Indonesia Retna Marsudi and Foreign Minister of Singapore Dr Vivian Balakrishnan.

According to a report by Straits Times, the 100-hectare Nongsa Digital Park is Batam's first large-scale commercial project.

Located at the north western part of Batam, the Park is expected to attract more than US$500 million of investments in the digital economy and start-ups and is expected to create 10,000 jobs.

According to the Indonesian Ministry of Research Technology and Higher Education, the NDP will be home to Indonesia’s creative industries. There will be a 3D movie and animations studio as well as a laboratory for students to gain hands-on experience in the area of animation and cinematography.

At the launch ceremony, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said the Nongsa Digital Park is a beginning, a pilot project of Indonesia’s further efforts to achieve its digital economy potential.

She also called the project "a concrete follow-up" to discussions between Indonesia President Joko Widodo and Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong last September to develop Batam as a digital bridge between Singapore and Indonesia.





Singapore Foreign Minister Dr Vivian Balakrishnan said the Nongsa Digital park is an example of how Singapore and Indonesia can work together with the private sector for a "win-win outcome".

"We are happy to encourage more mutually-beneficial projects with Batam. A thriving, confident, creative digital hub in Batam will be good for Indonesia, good for Singapore, and good for our region," he added.
The idea of the park was mooted by Infinite Studios, a Singapore-based integrated media entertainment and creative services company, and developed by its parent company Citramas Group.

The NDP will bring mutual benefits to Indonesia and Singapore, as it will support both Indonesia’s plan to create 1,000 new digital start-ups worth US$10 billion by 2020 as well as Singapore’s plans to expand its information and communications technology (ICT) sector.

So far, three of nine office blocks have been completed in the project’s first phase.

According to Straits Times, Senior Director of the Nongsa Digital Park Marco Bardelli stated that the Park has an ideal infrastructure for digital businesses to grow and it incorporates plans for a future data centre, complete with lifestyle and tourist facilities.

Minister Balakrishnan also shared his Batam trip on his Facebook page.

“Singapore’s ICT sector is thriving. But future growth also depends on access to larger markets, technology and availability of talent. This commercial collaboration between Singapore and Indonesian companies will expand job and business opportunities for both Singaporeans and Indonesians. We continue to work with Indonesia to build a more digital, skills-driven economy, which will be good for our whole region. There is so much Singapore and Indonesia can do together, including through the private sector, for mutual benefit. We hope to see Batam become a digital bridge between Singapore and the rest of the digital communities throughout Indonesia,” he wrote.

https://www.opengovasia.com/article...igital-bridge-between-singapore-and-indonesia


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia wins biodiesel antidumping case in EU appeal court

Trade Ministry international trade director general Oke Nurwan has said the Indonesian government and several companies have won in a biodiesel antidumping case against the European Union at the appeal hearing at the EU court recently.





_Trade Ministry international trade director general Oke Nurwan said Indonesian business people would not have to face antidumping tariffs. (Courtesy of/kemendag.go.id)_

The court had ordered the EU to scrap the antidumping tariffs between 8.8 to 23.3 percent against Indonesian biodiesel products, said Oke in a statement received by _The Jakarta Post _on Wednesday.

“With the decision, Indonesian businesspeople can export biodiesel products without facing any antidumping tariffs,” said Oke, adding that the decision had come into effect on March 16

Oke said it was a double victory for Indonesian biodiesel products as previously, Indonesia had won a similar case in the World Trade Organization dispute settlement body.

“The decision shows that Indonesian palm oil products are not subsidized and are not sold at dumping prices,” he said, adding that the court’s decisions were expected to help Indonesia expand its biodiesel market.

According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Indonesian biodiesel exports to the EU peaked in 2011, which was recorded at US$1.4 billion before the union imposed antidumping tariffs on Indonesian biodiesel products in 2013.

But since then, Indonesian biodiesel products to the EU constantly declined, with the lowest level occurring in 2015 ($68 million).

The EU imposed antidumping tariffs on Indonesian biodiesel on Nov. 19, 2013. Indonesia filed the lawsuit against the decision with the EU first court on Feb. 19, 2014.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...esel-antidumping-case-in-eu-appeal-court.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jakarta old Town Revitalization*
















*Gov’t to Impose Excise Tax on Plastic Bags in July*
source : http://jakartaglobe.id/business/govt-impose-excise-tax-plastic-bags-july/

Jakarta. The government plans to impose an excise tax on plastic bags this year in an effort to cut down plastic use and diversify excise revenue, an official said on Tuesday (20/02).

"The important thing is to get approval from [House of Representatives’s] Commission XI [to impose the plastic bag excise tax], which is ready to be submitted by the government," said Heru Pambudi, director general of customs and excise at the Ministry of Finance.

The House of Representatives’s Commission XI oversees the finance sector and banks.

Heru said tariffs on recycled plastics will be lower than those of non-recyclable plastics.

The imposition is expected to encourage the development of environment-friendly products. Companies that use recycled materials will receive fiscal incentives, Heru said.

Indonesia is the second largest marine polluter in the world, just after China. Around 80 percent of Indonesia’s 1.3 tons of ocean waste comes from improperly disposed waste from land.

The country aims to reduce the amount of its plastic marine debris by 70 percent by 2025.

The ministry also expects the new excise tax on plastic bags to diversify its excise tax collection, which is currently centered on tobacco-related products.

In the 2018 state budget, the government targets to receive Rp 148.23 trillion ($10.9 billion) from its cigarette excise tax, equivalent to 95.4 percent of the total excise revenue target of Rp 155.40 trillion.

*The tariff on plastic bags is expected to come into force in July.* 






and will be more road in the future paved with the plastic asphalt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia sees maiden shipment of chicken nuggets to Japan*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, March 22, 2018 | 09:37 pm



Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said the exporting of chicken nuggets to Japan meant that it would be easier to export to other countries as well. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)
The Trade Ministry has seen the first export of 6 tons of chicken nuggets to Japan on Wednesday. The nuggets were produced by PT Belfoods Indonesia, the subsidiary of publicly listed PT Sierad Produce. 

“I congratulate Belfoods for being the first company to export chicken nuggets to Japan and for its contribution to Indonesian national exports,” said Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita in a statement.

Enggartiasto said the shipment was a milestone for Indonesia given that the Japanese market was long known as hard to penetrate for Indonesian producers owing to its strict quality standards.

“We expect that this is a good start to develop the Indonesian processed chicken industry for the international market. If Indonesian chicken nuggets can enter Japan, then it will be easier for it to access other countries,” he said.

The trade minister also said he expected Indonesian chicken exporters to train local chicken farmers because exports should also increase the livelihoods of local stock farmers while increasing the country’s foreign currency savings.

The consumption of poultry-based processed foods in Japan reached US$2 billion a year, making Japan a potential choice for exports. China and Thailand are known as the major exporters for Japan. 

Meanwhile, PT Sierad Produce CEO Tommy Wattimena said Belfoods products’ taste had become accepted by the Japanese because the subsidiary had done some market research in the country.

“Belfoods will still focus on the domestic market while keeping the quality of our products up to export standards to help export development,” he said. (ami/dmr)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Exclusive: Indonesia’s e-signature startup PrivyID raising $5m Series A led by MDI, Mandiri Capital*
_Ardi Wirdana - March 29, 2018_

Digital signature platform PrivyID, branded as Indonesia’s answer to DocuSign, is in the process of raising a $5-million Series A funding round led by existing investors MDI Ventures and Mandiri Capital Indonesia, according to its CEO Marshall Pribadi.

In an exclusive interaction with DEALSTREETASIA, Pribadi said that the company has already managed to close $3 million from its current backers which also include Mahanusa Capital and Gunung Sewu.

The startup says it is looking for new investors to raise the remaining $2 million to complete the round, which it is targeting to close by July this year.

Through its platform, PrivyID enables users and enterprises to digitally sign and transfer documents online with an integrated audit trail by using electronic identity verification technology that works across platforms.

The startup works in accordance with the Customer Due Dilligence (CDD) norms mandated by the Financial Service Authority (OJK) in Indonesia, making it legally valid and binding. It works by having banks and non-bank financial institutions as its registration authority to conduct the CDD.

Furthermore, PrivyID ensures that users cannot repudiate their signatures by having each signature backed by a digital certificate facilitated by asymmetric cryptography and public key infrastructure.

Following its pre-Series A funding last year, PrivyID has been focusing on its ‘Enterprise Privy’ service aimed at corporate customers, using its partnership with Mandiri Capital and Bank Mandiri Group to capitalise upon the financial services sector in Indonesia.

Since its inception in 2015, the platform now boasts 1.2 million individual users and around 70 enterprise customers.

The latest financing, Pribadi said, will be used to target individual retail users.

“What we will be looking to do after the funding is to enable our users to use Privy to get loans from our enterprise clients such as auto-finance companies,” he said.

Furthermore, the startup also wants to work with websites and applications to have PrivyID sign-in buttons as an alternative to the much-used Facebook, Google and Twitter sign-in buttons.

“For consumers, it will make registration simpler, as they won’t have to input your personal data. For the merchant, sign-ins with Facebook and Twitter allow customers to make multiple accounts and emails. But with PrivyID there will only be one. The data will be more legit. And at least there will be no duplication,” he said.

PrivyID was the winner of Finspire, a startup business plan competition held by Mandiri Capital Indonesia in 2016, while founder Marshall Pribadi features in the latest Forbes 30 Under 30 list under the Finance and Venture Capital category.

Based in the Indonesian city of Yogyakarta, PrivyID says it does not have any live competitors in Indonesia. It is often compared to San Fransisco-based Electronic signature software company DocuSign, an industry pioneer that has recently filed for IPO at Wall Street, seeking to raise $100 million.

Regionally, the main players in the digital signature space are India-based startups SignEasy and e-Mudhra. The latter is reportedly in the process of concluding its certification that will enable the company to spread its wings beyond India into Southeast Asian countries.

https://www.dealstreetasia.com/stories/indonesia-privyid-mdi-mandiri-95164/
=

+++


*Indonesia's Lion Group expects to receive 36 new aircraft in 2018*

_JAKARTA, March 29, 2018 (Reuters)_ -


Indonesia-based budget airline company Lion Group expects to receive at least 36 new aircraft in 2018 amid 11 percent estimated growth in passenger numbers, its chief executive said on Thursday.

“We are optimistic that the deliveries will be on schedule,” Edward Sirait told a press conference.

The additions be made to Lion’s fleet in Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand and would include eight Airbus, 18 Boeing and 10 ATR aircraft.

This year Lion plans to focus on its domestic fleets, Sirait said, adding that it had no plans to expand into other countries but would review regional markets.

The group has ordered at least 700 new aircraft up to 2025, he said.

Lion Air, one of Boeing’s largest customers, ordered 201 Boeing 737 MAX aircraft in 2012 and placed options for a further 150.

Transportation Partners, the leasing arm of Lion Group, has ordered 380 LEAP-1A engines from CFM International, a joint venture of GE and Safran Aircraft Engines, valued at $5.5 billion, to power its Airbus A320neo and A321neo aircraft, Sirait said.

Lion Group slowed its rate of fleet expansion for a second consecutive year in 2017, taking delivery of 29 aircraft, compared to 36 in 2016 and 57 in 2015. (Reporting by Cindy Silviana Writing by Fergus Jensen; Editing by Adrian Croft)

https://www.reuters.com/article/ind...receive-36-new-aircraft-in-2018-idUSL3N1RB4PR
https://www.reuters.com/article/ind...receive-36-new-aircraft-in-2018-idUSL3N1RB4PR
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia state-utility PLN establishing subsidiary to develop geothermal projects*
*
30/3/2018*

State-owned electricity company PLN has announced the establishment of a new subsidiary that will focus on the development of projects in geothermal working areas entrusted to PLN by the Indonesian government.

In news this morning from Indonesia, the Jakarta Post reports that state-owned electricity firm PLN plans to boost its geothermal power generation business by setting up a new subsidiary, PLN GG to manage geothermal development. If this though includes existing geothermal operations, such as at Kamojang is so far unclear.

The new subsidiary is planned to develop geothermal projects on eight geothermal working areas assigned to PLN by the Indonesian Government. The projects have an expected development potential of around 300 MW.

According to PLN Director for Corporate Planning, Syofvi Felienty Roekman the new subsidiary had been established because PLN is expected to focus on renewable energy development in the future.

“PLN GG will be developing those eight areas on behalf of PLN,” she said, while adding that power generation from other types of renewable sources, such as solar and wind, would be handled by other subsidiaries of PLN.

The government is reviewing PLN’s proposal to develop additional three geothermal working areas.

In its electricity procurement business plan (RUPTL) for the 2018-2027 period, PLN envisions the development of renewable power plants with a total capacity of 14,911-MW within the next decade. Of the figure, 4,583-MW will come from geothermal power facilities.

Indonesia aims to increase the installed capacity of its geothermal power plants from 1,838.5- MW last year to 2,058.5-MW in 2018 and 7,200-MW in 2025.

http://www.thinkgeoenergy.com/indon...ng-subsidiary-to-develop-geothermal-projects/

+++


*2017 a Record Year for Indonesia Tourism – WTTC *

*30 March 2018*

New research released by World Travel & Tourism Council (WTTC) showed that 2017 was a record year for Indonesia’ travel and tourism industry.

The sector contributed IDR787.1 billion (USD57.2 billion) to the national economy during 2017.

Overall, Indonesia’s travel and tourism economy grew by 6.4 percent, faster than the 5.1 percent recorded for the wider economy.

In 2017, travel and tourism supported 12.2 million jobs and 10 percent of total Indonesian employment, making it the fourth highest of any country worldwide, according to WTTC.

By 2028 almost 17 million jobs are forecast to be dependent on Indonesia’s travel and tourism sectors.

“Indonesia is growing faster than almost every other country globally. Much of this growth can be attributed to the positive decision by the government to remove travel visas for citizens of 169 countries which has made Indonesia one of the world’s most open countries,” remarked Gloria Guevara, CEO, WTTC.

https://traveltradedaily.com/asia-p...2017-a-record-year-for-indonesia-tourism-wttc

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Djakarta Warehouse Project set to expand into China in 2018*
source : Link





Djakarta Warehouse Project, also known simply DWP, is set to venture out of Jakarta, Indonesia for the first time this year. 

The acclaimed dance music festival was established in 2008 and has grown to become one of the largest festivals in Asia. After celebrating their tenth anniversary in December 2017 with an attendance of over 90,000 festival-goers, DWP has unveiled plans to expand internationally, with its first expansion set to take place in China this year. 

Dates, a hosting city and the line-up for the China edition of the festival have yet to be announced. Previous headliners for DWP in Jakarta include Hardwell, Steve Aoki, Martin Garrix, Zedd, Tiesto and more. 

Christian Rijanto, the co-founder and Marketing Director of Ismaya Group, the team behind DWP, said in a statement:

In our 10th year, we are ready to take DWP to the next level by bringing the festival's unique experience to China. China is the perfect place to kick off our international expansion. The eclectic dance music scene in China is one of the fastest growing music scenes in Asia and the demand for a world-class dance music festival has never been this high."

DWP is the second international dance music festival to set foot in China, following Ultra's debut festival in the country last year.

*Indonesia kicks off tender for Rp13.7t seaport construction*
source : link





The Indonesian government has opened the tender process for the construction of the Patimban Port in Subang, West Java, that is worth Rp 13.7 trillion (US$1 billion), an official said in Jakarta on Sunday.

Anwar, the secretary to the Transportation Ministry’s Patimban Port construction team, said three packages were being offered: terminal, breakwater and seawall and connecting breach.

He said the winning bidders would be announced in March. “Construction will begin in early April,” Anwar told kontan.co.id.
“Because of limited human and financial resources, each company would only handle one package,” he added.

Meanwhile, Anwar said the negotiations between the Indonesian government and the Japanese International Cooperation Agency was still ongoing. “The loan is expected to be signed in November.”

He added that the Transportation Ministry would also put out a tender for a private operator to help run Patimban Port with state-owned port operator PT Pelindo II.

Anwar said the construction of the car terminal was expected to be completed in March 2019, while the Patimban project was expected to be completed in December 2019. (bbn)

*MERAK l Banten *





















*BAKAUHENI l Lampung*

















*Progress*

*Executive Port Merak*














_Source_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LRT train set made by INKA Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

TUESDAY, 10 APRIL, 2018 | 10:06 WIB
INFO TEMPO: IAF2018 to Improve Indonesia-Africa Economic Relation
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesia established the Indonesia-Africa Forum (IAF) under the leadership of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Vice President Jusuf Kalla. The forum is the implementation of an attempt to make the political relationship between the two countries into the economic relationship.

The IAF 2018, which will be held the first time in Indonesia at Bali Nusa Dua Convention Center on April 10-11, will gather the government, businesses, and stakeholders of Indonesia and Africa.

President Jokowi instructed to transform the political relationship with Africa, which was built since Asia-Africa Conference 1955, into a real economic relationship that emphasizes the improvement of investment, technical partnership, and eliminates trade barriers. At the G20 leaders meeting in Hamburg in July 2017, Jokowi affirmed the support of Indonesia to the development of a partnership which equals to G20-Africa and the achievement of Agenda 2063 in Africa through ‘Compact with Africa’.

The IAF 2018 is a showcase and platform of a real economic partnership of Indonesia and the African countries in a form of business deals and announcement of business contracts and other concrete partnerships, as well as in the improvement of training and technical partnership to Africa. The forum also acts a strategic diplomacy program of Indonesia in 2019 which includes the Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure Dialogue event in August/September 2019.





As many as 550 participants will join the IAF 2018, including the delegations of government and entrepreneurs from 53 African countries, and panelists from the international organizations such as the African Union, UN Economic Commission for Africa and World Bank. Meanwhile, the parties from Indonesia to participate in the forum include the ministers, SOEs, Indonesian chambers of Commerce and Industry (KADIN), and entrepreneurs.

The IAF 2018 will mainly discuss the economic diplomacy to create a stronger economic partnership through innovations, dialogs, and consultations. Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister has also conducted the economic diplomacy to Africa several times by visiting several African countries with a business mission.

The foreign affairs ministry launches the hashtags #IAFbali2018 and #IndonesiaAfrica to increase people’s awareness about Indonesia’s Economic Diplomacy in Africa. “Africa is a future continent with a high economic growth and human resources, as well as strong purchasing power,” said the ministry’s expert staff for strategic issue, Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun at an event with the theme ‘PR and Diplomacy Indonesia in Africa’ in Jakarta, March 10.

*In addition to economic diplomacy, other issues highlighted at the IAF 2018 include infrastructure, energy, agriculture, technical partnership, funding facility, strategic industry, manufacture, digital economy, and connectivity. This forum is hoped to be able to create agreements in Indonesia-Africa businesses including the selling of Dirgantara Indonesia’s CN-235 aircraft in Senegal and Ivory Coast, as well as the commitment to improve technical partnership and scholarship to the African countries.*

*INFORIAL*

*PT Pelindo signs agreement with Djibouti port authority*

Reporter: SYSTEM 2 hours ago

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - State-run port operator PT Pelabuhan Indonesia (Pelindo) II has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Djibouti Ports and Free Zones Authority on port cooperation.

The MoU was signed by Pelindo`s Director of Operation and Information System, Prasetyadi, and Djibouti Ports` Director of Administration, Mohamed Aden Cheikh, on the sidelines of the Indonesia-Africa Forum (IAF) in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Tuesday.

"Africa has the second highest economic growth after Asia. The cooperation with African countries is crucial for Indonesia," Prasetyadi noted.

The MoU has shown Pelindo`s support to the Foreign Affairs Ministry`s program to enhance the relations between Indonesia and Africa, he stated.

"The MoU is expected to encourage economic self-reliance through the development of port sector, while strengthening Indonesia`s identity as a maritime state," he added.

The agreement would cover cooperation on port development, promotion, customer services, and mutual development on maritime business and international trade, as well as other related aspects that could increase port operation and its performance in the future.

Under the agreement, both sides would exchange information and policy on various topics that are relevant to the activities, including personnel training, internship, comparative study, operational improvement, environment, and promotion of port services, in a bid to increase trade and maritime services.

The agreement has focused on the development in technology and operational improvement that emphasize on the program and policy on environment to improve air quality, water quality, port waste management, and wildlife habitat within the Pelindo ports area as well as Djibouti Ports and Free Zones Authority.

Reported by Yuni Arisandy
(S022/INE/B003)
(T.SYS/A/KR-BSR/B003)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s scientific publications overtake Singapore*
Rabu, 11 April 2018 14:41 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: SYSTEM





Research, Technology, and Higher Education Minister Mohamad Nasir. (ANTARA /Hendra Nurdiyansyah)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s international scientific publications successfully overtook Singapore until April 2018, Research, Technology, and Higher Education Minister Mohamad Nasir remarked here on Wednesday.

"Until April 3, 2018, the number of Indonesia`s international scientific publications had reached 5,250, although in 2017, it was still ranked below Singapore," Nasir noted.

According to the minister, a count will be taken of the total number of scientific publications by the end of the year. In the previous year, Indonesia overtook Thailand in terms of the number of scientific publications, the first time in two decades.

Meanwhile, of all scientific publications indexed in Scopus, Indonesia contributed 5,125; Singapore, 4,948; and Malaysia, totaling 5,999.

"This year, we are targeting to continue to increase the number of international publications in Indonesia," the minister emphasized.

He pointed out that the increase in the number of scientific publications could not be separated from the role of Research, Technology, and Higher Education Ministry`s Regulation No. 20 of 2017 on Lecturers` Professional Allowance and Professors` Honorary Allowance.

The regulation necessitates professors to publish international scientific papers. If there is no scientific publication, there will be a temporary suspension of honorary benefits.

In future, Nasir is optimistic that scientific publications would increase in addition to the number of citations.

"The problem is that the number of publications is increasing, but the citations are less. Furthermore, we expect the number of publications and citations to increase," he stated.

(O001/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/F001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

Was just about to post that, ninja'd 

I wonder where he got that colorised history reels from, never saw them before.


----------



## UMNOPutra

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia's Lion Group expects to receive 36 new aircraft in 2018*
> 
> _JAKARTA, March 29, 2018 (Reuters)_ -
> 
> Indonesia-based budget airline company Lion Group expects to receive at least 36 new aircraft in 2018 amid 11 percent estimated growth in passenger numbers, its chief executive said on Thursday.
> 
> “We are optimistic that the deliveries will be on schedule,” Edward Sirait told a press conference.
> 
> The additions be made to Lion’s fleet in Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand and would include eight Airbus, 18 Boeing and 10 ATR aircraft.
> 
> This year Lion plans to focus on its domestic fleets, Sirait said, adding that it had no plans to expand into other countries but would review regional markets.
> 
> The group has ordered at least 700 new aircraft up to 2025, he said.
> 
> Lion Air, one of Boeing’s largest customers, ordered 201 Boeing 737 MAX aircraft in 2012 and placed options for a further 150.
> 
> Transportation Partners, the leasing arm of Lion Group, has ordered 380 LEAP-1A engines from CFM International, a joint venture of GE and Safran Aircraft Engines, valued at $5.5 billion, to power its Airbus A320neo and A321neo aircraft, Sirait said.
> 
> Lion Group slowed its rate of fleet expansion for a second consecutive year in 2017, taking delivery of 29 aircraft, compared to 36 in 2016 and 57 in 2015. (Reporting by Cindy Silviana Writing by Fergus Jensen; Editing by Adrian Croft)
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/ind...receive-36-new-aircraft-in-2018-idUSL3N1RB4PR
> .



You are too good ....What do you get or PTDI get (as counter trade) from this huge deal or transaction? Nothing?


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ ohh i know this craap. lol..stupid, could you just get a life and fakk someone out there.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Apple to Build Third Largest Industrial Hub in RI*
source : https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/04/16/056917637/Apple-to-Build-Third-Largest-Industrial-Hub-in-RI





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said the government would team up with the world's IT giants to boost the country’s information technology industry.

“One of the IT companies that will invest an innovation in Indonesia is Apple Computer,” he said on Monday, April 16.

Airlangga explained Apple would build its third IT industrial hub in Bumi Serpong Damai [BSD], Tangerang, Banten.

“This is Apple’s third largest industrial hub after Brazil and Italy," Airlangga said.

He explained the planned improvement of information technology in the Indonesian economic was in connection with the 4.0 industrial revolution that the government was prepping, which it said would be able to better the people’s welfare.

Airlangga said in the initial phase the 4.0 industrial revolution would focus on five manufacturing sectors, viz. the food and beverage industry, textile and clothing industry, automotive industry, chemical industry and electronics industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Producers protest supermarket chain’s ban of palm oil products*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, April 16, 2018 | 11:05 am



This undated aerial photograph shows an oil palm plantation in Dumai, Riau. (Antara Photo/Rony Muharrman)



The Council of Palm Oil Producer Countries (CPOPC) has expressed dismay over the decision of UK-based supermarket chain Iceland Foods to stop selling palm oil products.

CPOPC executive director Mahendra Siregar said the ban was an act of discrimination against palm oil products and could turn into a global campaign against the commodity.

In a letter to Iceland Foods managing director Richard Walker dated April 13, Mahendra said palm oil had the highest productivity among vegetable oils, making it the most sustainable commodity in the use of land.

He said 1 hectare of land yielded only 0.3 tons of rape seed oil or 0.6 tons of soybean oil and sun flower oil, while 6 tons of palm oil could be produced in the same space.

Such a discriminative measure would speed up land degradation, cause more flora and fauna damage and boost CO2 emission, he added.

The supermarket chain said oil palm plantations contributed to deforestation in Indonesia and Malaysia and threatened the extinction of endangered species, Reuters reported recently.

“The campaign to cease using palm oil by Iceland would even cause more excessive use of land and is unlikely to replace palm oil [by another vegetable oil] globally,” said Mahendra in the letter, a copy of which was seen by _The Jakarta Post_ on Sunday.

The CPOPC has 10 member countries. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ermarket-chains-ban-of-palm-oil-products.html


----------



## Logam42

I'm always a bit worried when Indonesia get's its palm-exporting restrictions overturned.

Yeah, it'll mean more demand, but I can't help but fear that it would also mean more burned forests and more haze. Jokowi has done many things - defending forests and peatland isn't one of them.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> defending forests and peatland isn't one of them.



Badan Restorasi Gambut

Badan Restorasi Gambut Republik Indonesia (BRG) adalah lembaga nonstruktural yang berada di bawah dan bertanggung jawab kepada Presiden. BRG dibentuk pada 6 Januari 2016, melalui Peraturan Presiden Nomor 1 Tahun 2016 tentang Badan Restorasi Gambut.

BRG bekerja secara khusus, sistematis, terarah, terpadu dan menyeluruh untuk mempercepat pemulihan dan pengembalian fungsi hidrologis gambut yang rusak terutama akibat kebakaran dan pengeringan.

https://brg.go.id

*PBB Puji Aksi Nyata Pemerintahan Jokowi Kelola Lahan Gambut*
Jumat, 23 Maret 2018 17:26 WIB
*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, Kongo* - Dunia internasional memberi perhatian pada Indonesia karena menjadi salah satu negara dengan lahan gambut terluas di dunia, dengan luas lebih dari 15 juta Ha.

Pasca kebakaran hutan dan lahan (Karhutla) hebat tahun 2015, terutama kebakaran gambut yang sangat sulit dipadamkan, pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo secara efektif menjadikan kebijakan perbaikan tata kelola gambut sebagai prioritas nasional, melalui penerbitan peraturan perundangan maupun langkah-langkah aksi nyata implementasi di lapangan untuk upaya pencegahan terulangnya kembali kebakaran gambut.

Direktur eksekutif Program Lingkungan PBB (UNEP), Erik Solheim, memuji langkah-langkah yang dilakukan Indonesia dalam upaya pemulihan ekosistem gambut.

Hal ini disampaikan dalam pertemuan tingkat tinggi sebagai rangkaian pertemuan Mitra Kerja Global Peatland Initiative (GPI) di Brazzaville, Republik Kongo, Kamis (22/3) waktu setempat.

"Rusaknya lahan gambut di seluruh dunia akan menjadi pukulan besar terhadap Perjanjian Paris dan bagi generasi mendatang,'' tegas Solheim, dalam rilis yang dikeluarkan KLHK, Jumat (23/3/2018).

Solheim juga meminta Republik Kongo dan Republik Demokratik Kongo untuk belajar dari pengalaman Indonesia dalam upaya pemulihanekosistem gambut."Republik Kongo dan Republik Demokratik Kongo harus belajar dari Indonesia."

Pada pertemuan ini Menteri Lingkungan Hidup dan Kehutanan Indonesia, Dr Siti Nurbaya Bakar, hadir sebagai pembicara kunci.

Turut hadir Perdana Menteri Republik Kongo, Clement Mouamba, Menteri Lingkungan Hidup Republik Demokratik Kongo, Amy Ambatobe Nyongolo, dan Menteri Lingkungan Hidup Republik Kongo Arlette Soudan-Nonau.

Pada paparannya, Menteri Siti Nurbaya menjelaskan bahwa Karhutla hebat pada tahun 2015 lalu, terutama kebakaran gambut, menjadi pelajaran amat berharga bagi pemerintah Indonesia, sehingga pemerintah merespon melalui kebijakan-kebijakan untuk melakukan perbaikan tata kelola gambut secara ketat dan menyeluruh, terutama dalam rangka pencegahan terulangnya kebakaran gambut.

''Hasilnya pada periode 2016-2017, Indonesia berhasil menurunkan titik api sebanyak 93,6 persen. Keberhasilan ini merupakan bukti keseriusan Presiden Joko Widodo, menjadikan pencegahan Karhutla yang mayoritas terjadi di lahan gambut sebagai prioritas nasional, dan berhasil mewujudkan kebijakan-kebijakan dalam aksi yang efektif di lapangan,'' tegas Menteri Siti.

Menteri Siti menekankan salah satu kunci keberhasilan Indonesia adalah kemampuan untuk melibatkan semua pihak secara efektif dalam kerja besar ini, mulai dari organisasi kemasyarakatan, termasuk mendorong pemenuhan kewajiban legal sektor swasta yang terkait pengelolaan lahan gambut di konsesi mereka.

Akan Belajar Gambut ala Jokowi

Upaya nyata pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo menata lahan gambut, terbukti menyelamatkan jutaan rakyat Indonesia dari bencana kebakaran hutan dan lahan (Karhutla) pada periode 2016-2017, setelah biasanya rutin terjadi selama hampir dua dekade.

Tata kelola gambut secara ketat dan menyeluruh yang dilakukan pemerintah Indonesia, oleh United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) atau program Lingkungan PBB, menjadi contoh terbaik bagi seluruh negara di dunia yang memiliki persoalan serupa.

Capaian ini dikatakan Menteri LHK Siti Nurbaya, sejalan dengan arahan Presiden Joko Widodo dan Wapres Jusuf Kalla pada November 2015, agar tata kelola gambut Indonesia harus scientific diakui internasional.

''Karena masalah Karhutla yang mayoritas terjadi di lahan gambut ini berlaku universal,'' kata Menteri LHK Siti Nurbaya, Jumat (23/3) waktu setempat dalam kunjungan kerjanya mengikuti pertemuan Mitra Kerja Global Peatland Initiative (GPI) ke 3 di Brazzaville, Republik Kongo.

Dalam waktu dekat dua negara yang memiliki luas gambut terbesar di dunia, yakni Republik Congo dan Republik Demokratik Congo, akan segera belajar ke Indonesia."Indonesia akan memimpin south-south cooperation (kerjasama selatan-selatan) menangani gambut Congo Basin untuk dunia," kata Menteri Siti.

Congo basin atau lembah Kongo meliputi tiga negara yang memiliki lahan gambut terluas kedua di dunia. Tiga negara dimaksud adalah Republik Congo, Republik Demokratik Congo dan Gabon. Selain Indonesia dan duo Congo, negara dengan luas gambut terbesar lainnya di dunia adalah Peru.

Menteri Siti menjadi pembicara kunci pada pertemuan tingkat tinggi GPI. Pada pertemuan tersebut, telah ditandatangani hasil konferensi Global Peatland Innitiatives ke 3, bersama dengan Menteri Lingkungan Hidup Republik Demokratik Kongo, Amy Ambatobe Nyongolo, dan Menteri Lingkungan Hidup Republik Kongo Arlette Soudan-Nonau.

Turut hadir menyaksikan Direktur eksekutif Program Lingkungan PBB (UNEP), Erik Solheim.

''Jika dulu gambut Indonesia dikenal karena rawan terbakar, sekarang sebaliknya, menjadi referensi untuk melindungi gambut Congo Basin,'' jelas Menteri Siti.

''Dua menteri dari negara Congo juga akan ke Indonesia, sekitar bulan Juni mendatang,'' katanya.

http://www.tribunnews.com/internasi...nyata-pemerintahan-jokowi-kelola-lahan-gambut




JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Presiden Joko Widodo mengingatkan lagi soal target restorasi lahan gambut di Indonesia sampai 2020, yakni 2 juta hektar. "Sejalan dengan pembentukan Badan Restorasi Gambut di awal 2016, kami telah menargetkan target restorasi lahan gambut sampai 2020 seluas 2 juta hektar di tujuh provinsi," ujar Jokowi saat membuka rapat terbatas di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (11/1/2017). Pada 2016, pemerintah melalui Badan Restorasi Gambut (BRG) berhasil merestorasi 400 hektar lahan di tujuh provinsi, yakni Riau, Jambi, Sumatera Selatan, Kalimantan Barat, Kalimantan Tengah, Kalimantan Selatan dan Papua. Pada 2017, BRG juga menargetkan merestorasi 400 hektar lahan gambut. "Dari peta indikatif, terlihat jelas restorasi lahan gambut baru dilakukan di kawasan yang telah ditetapkan sebagai kawasan budidaya," kata Jokowi. "Mulai dari hutan produksi sampai areal pengguna lain. Sisanya dilakukan di hutan lindung atau kawasan konservasi, yaitu seluas 685 ribu hektar," ujar dia. Khusus untuk restorasi lahan gambut di kawasan budidaya, Jokowi meminta BRG untuk mengedepankan empat prinsip. Pertama, BRG harus menggencarkan sosialisasi dan edukasi terkait lahan gambut kepada warga agar lahan tersebut tidak rusak. Kedua, peran swasta (pemegang konsesi lahan) hingga BUMN harus dilibatkan lebih jauh untuk restorasi lahan. Ketiga, penegakan hukum lingkungan hidup harus tegas, termasuk evaluasi kepada pemegang izin konsesi yang terbukti membakar atau melakukan alih fungsi kawasan yang ditetapkan sebagai kawasan lindung lahan gambut. Keempat, Jokowi juga meminta kebijakan Kementerian Lingkungan Hidup dan Kehutanan serta Kementerian Pertanian betul-betul memperhatikan fungsi hidrologis gambut. "Dan juga memperhatikan kesejahteraan masyarakat sekitar," ujar Jokowi

2,000,000 ha peatlands restoration by 2020.

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...estorasi.gambut.pada.2020.capai.2.juta.hektar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

... wow, he really does tend to do things silently does he?

Thanks for sharing. I'll see how this year pans out, last two years don't really count since we were overproducing palm-oil due to EU anti-dumping laws, so there was no demand to expand the plantations. Hopefully the programs survive the pressure test.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Eni approves development plan for Merakes discovery, offshore Indonesia*

MILAN -- Eni announces the approval of a development plan for the Merakes field, offshore East Kalimantan, Indonesia. The energy minister granted approval just three months after the submission of the plan and less than 11 months after Eni started production from its deepwater Jangkrik asset in Muara Bakau, Indonesia.

The Merakes field is estimated to hold about 2 Tcf of natural gas, is in 1,500 m water depth, 35 km southwest of the Jangkrik floating production unit (FPU). The field was discovered by the Merakes 1 well in 2014 which encountered lean gas in high-quality reservoir sands of Pliocene age. In January 2017, Eni successfully drilled and tested the Merakes 2 appraisal well, recording excellent gas deliverability.

The proximity of Merakes discovery to the Jangkrik FPU will allow Eni to maximize synergies with existing nearby infrastructures as well as reduce costs and start-up time of this second deepwater development in Indonesia.

The approved plan foresees the drilling and completion of six subsea wells and the construction and installation of subsea systems and pipelines which will be connected to the Jangkrik FPU. The gas will be shipped through the existing pipelines from the _Jangkrik_ FPU to the Bontang LNG processing facility in East Kalimantan.

Merakes production, combined with Jangkrik, will contribute to the life extension of the Bontang LNG facilities, which supplies LNG to domestic and export markets.

The approval of the Merakes development plan is a fundamental step to progress towards the final investment decision of the project. Merakes is another outcome of the Eni “near field” exploration and appraisal strategy. “We are proud of Eni’s partnership with Indonesia, a key country in the company’s global strategies,” said Eni’s CEO, Claudio Descalzi.

Eni is the operator of East Sepinggan PSC through its subsidiary Eni East Sepinggan Limited which holds 85% participating interest, while Pertamina Hulu Energy holds the remaining 15%.

_Jangkrik_ bos
http://www.worldoil.com/news/2018/4...plan-for-merakes-discovery-offshore-indonesia


*Indonesia is on path to joining the Trans-Pacific Partnership, finance minister says*

Indonesia will apply to join the TPP in future, Sri Mulyani Indrawat said.
She said the country's economy has bigger priorities for now.
Global trade tariffs will not hurt Indonesia as yet but could in future, she said.
Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has said her country wants to join the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), but is not yet ready to do so.

The former World Bank managing director spoke Wednesday to CNBC's Joumanna Bercetche at the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and World Bank Group Spring Meetings in Washington. The meetings bring together central bankers, lawmakers and company directors.

Indrawati said Indonesian President Joko Widodo has always wanted to join the TPP but does not see it as an immediate priority for the economy.

"The direction is towards that (TPP), but we have to address a lot of structural issues. That is why the Indonesian government is paying attention to connectivity, human capital and reform to the ease of doing business," she said.

After the United States abandoned plans to join the TPP trade agreement, 11 other countries decided to revive it and signed a revised version in March.

The countries now participating are Australia, Brunei, Canada, Chile, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore and Vietnam.

Indrawati said Indonesia's trade focus in future would not solely focus on TPP nations.

"I think we are going to make sure that Indonesia focuses on non-traditional markets. We are going to look at central Asia as well as India and Africa," she said.

Indrawati was appointed finance minister in 2016 having previously served in the same post between 2005 and 2010.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/18/ind...acific-partnership-finance-minister-says.html



Logam42 said:


> ... wow, he really does tend to do things silently does he?


Not really, he made high profile visit to the burned peatlands together with The Commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces in the past CMIIW , and he said about new institution to handle peatlands. 
There are tons of news related to this, but it is not really interesting to ppl, they prefer news about pelakor, lucinta luna etc.
I'm sure it has been posted there but burried by new post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Been two year already no news about forest fire


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> Been two year already no news about forest fire



Excellent !! So there's no need to buy Beriev. I hate to see our air force doing DAMKAR works.


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Plan to Export 150 Locomotive to Thailand*

*INKA Pasok 150 Lokomotif untuk Perusahaan Kereta Thailand*
Koran SINDO, Jurnalis _·_ Jum'at 23 Maret 2018 12:28 WIB



JAKARTA - PT INKA (Persero) bekerja sama dengan State Railway of Thailand (SRT) dalam pengembangan sektor perkeretaapian di Thailand. Perusahaan Thailand itu mengharapkan dukungan dari PT INKA dalam pengadaan lokomotif, transfer teknologi, maupun peningkatan kapasitas dalam industri perkeretaapian. 

Rencana kerja sama tersebut diketahui saat Kepala Staf Kepresidenan Moeldoko menerima Perwakilan Khusus Pemerintah Thailand yang dipimpin Jenderal Chamlong Kunsong di Bina Graha, Jakarta, kemarin.

Baca Juga: Menteri Rini Tunjuk Budi Noviantoro Jadi "Masinis" INKA


BERITA TERKAIT+
Indonesia Tawarkan Teknologi Kereta Api ke Senegal
Filipina Beli Kereta Diesel Buatan Inka Senilai Rp126,3 Miliar
Pembangunan Pabrik Inka di Banyuwangi Dalam Tahap Pembebasan Lahan

Chamlong datang ke Indonesia bersama sejumlah delegasi untuk menandatangani perjanjian kerja sama antara PT INKA dengan SRT dan perusahaan Thanakorn Company Limited terkait peningkatan kerja sama perkeretaapian.

”Kerja sama ini akan menjadi tonggak baru yang lebih kokoh untuk meningkatkan kerja sama lain antara kedua negara dalam bidang politik, ekonomi, sosial, dan kebudayaan,” kata Moeldoko dalam keterangan tertulisnya kemarin. 

Pemerintah Thailand, kata dia, memiliki visi dan gagasan besar sehingga itu akan menguatkan hubungan Indonesia dan Thailand.

Baca Juga: Pembangunan Pabrik Inka di Banyuwangi Dalam Tahap Pembebasan Lahan

Direktur Utama PT INKA Budi Noviantoro mengatakan, saat ini sedang dilakukan kerja sama antara SRT dengan PT INKA dalam bentuk penyediaan 150 lokomotif yang diawali dengan kontrak 50 lokomotif pada 2018.

Kerja sama tersebut ditandai dengan penandatanganan MoU antara PT INKA dan Thanakorn di Jakarta tadi malam. Selanjutnya perwakilan Pemerintah Thailand juga mengundang Pemerintah Indonesia dan PT INKA untuk hadir dalam pameran terkait industri kereta api di Bangkok serta bertemu dengan Perdana Menteri Thailand.


Baca Juga: Inka Incar Peluang Ekspor Kereta ke Afrika

Perwakilan Khusus Pemerintah Thailand Jenderal Chamlong Kunsong mengatakan kerja sama tersebut akan memungkinkan adanya terjadi transfer teknologi dalam bidang perkeretaapian dengan Indonesia. 

”Thailand sekarang sedang membangun industri perkeretaapian,” kata Chamlong.

(yanto kusdiantono)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LRT trainset made by INKA Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

pr1v4t33r said:


> LRT trainset made by INKA Indonesia



Who makes the engine for these locomotives? 

I don’t think these trains are 100% Indonesian made


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia to use Japan loans and private capital for $4.5bn railway*

TOKYO -- Indonesia will seek funding from the Japanese government and private sector for a *$4.5* billion railway project stretching across the island of Java.

Basuki Hadimuljono, Minister of Public Works and Public Housing, told Nikkei on Friday that the project involved upgrading 750km of existing track on the Jakarta-Surabaya line and building around 300 flyovers at an estimated cost of 62 trillion rupiah ($*4.46* billion), which will be financed by Japanese loans.

Elements such as the construction of station buildings and surrounding facilities, on the other hand, will be developed through public-private partnership schemes.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo confirmed that the railway would be built jointly with Japan in an interview with Nikkei in December last year, but Hadimuljono's comments mark the first time a minister has mentioned private sector involvement. The deal is still being finalized, he added, and the terms may change before the planned groundbreaking by the end of the year.






If completed, the trans-Java railway upgrade would halve the travel time between Jakarta and the country's second largest city to about five and half hours.

Embarking on the project will help improve ties between the two countries, which were *strained when Tokyo lost out to a Chinese bid for the Jakarta-Bandung railway project in 2015.*

At the time, Jakarta claimed China had won the deal because its proposal would *not burden the government budget.*

Involving the private sector in the Jakarta-Surabaya project represents way of catering to Indonesia's strict limits on its budget deficit -- which by law needs to be kept below 3% of GDP -- as well as concerns over an increase in foreign debt.

Hadimuljono said Indonesia would *also seek to partner with Japan* on a 40km access road in West Java connecting Patimban port, which is being financed by Japanese government loans, and a 90km toll road on the island of Sumatra. The access road to Patimban will cost around four trillion rupiah.

The minister was speaking on the sidelines of a symposium held by Nikkei Inc. in Tokyo to mark the 60th anniversary of diplomatic relations between Japan and Indonesia.






Bambang Brodjonegoro, Minister of National Development Planning, had said in his opening remarks that infrastructure development is key to "promoting sustainable economic growth" and "avoiding the middle-income trap."

Faced with a considerable shortage of public funds, attracting private-sector companies has become key to realizing Widodo's pledge to boost growth through infrastructure development.

The Indonesian president has called for around 70% of the plans to be financed by the private sector, but little noticeable progress has been made in securing investment.

Other projects that have been earmarked for private investment include the construction of a new airport near Yogyakarta and the expansion of Kertajati International Airport, which is being built near Bandung, the capital of West Java Province, along with the development of surrounding urban areas.

The power generation industry has successfully made use of private capital to develop infrastructure without burdening state coffers. A number of investors now sell electricity to the state-owned electric power company to recover their outlay and earn revenue.

On the flip side, there are projects that are unlikely to generate much cash but require significant investment, and the risks involved deter many would-be investors.

The Jakarta-Bandung line, Indonesia's first high-speed railway project, is a case in point. State-owned Indonesian and Chinese companies are tasked with construction and management, but the project has ground to a halt two years on from the groundbreaking in January 2016.

Acquiring the necessary land has been problematical, hampering the project's ability to raise the estimated $5.6 billion required.

To facilitate investment, Jakarta has started relaxing regulations such as limits on foreign capital, and simplified procedures for collective processing by the central government.

Japan, for its part, has its own challenges. "Japanese companies are so [segmented. They] don't have enough experience in transit-oriented development in the public-private partnership model," said Tadashi Maeda, chief executive of the Japan Bank for International Cooperation. "The issue is how can we share the burden between host countries and the private sector."

https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Indonesia-to-use-Japan-loans-and-private-capital-for-4.5bn-railway
New maneuver after lost to China

*Malaysia Belajar Perkeretaapian ke Indonesia*

*Jakarta* - PT KAI menerima kunjungan Keretaapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) yang merupakan operator utama perkeretaapian di Malaysia. Kunjungan berlangsung selama empat hari ke beberapa fasilitas yang dimiliki oleh PT KAI.

"PT KAI sebagai operator perkeretaapian di Indonesia sudah melakukan transformasi dan terus berinovasi. Hal ini yang menjadi daya tarik bagi negara lain untuk melakukan benchmarking di PT KAI," ujar Direktur Utama PT KAI, Edi Sukmoro, dalam keterangan tertulis, Jumat (20/4/2018).

Kunjungan dilakukan ke daerah operasi (DAOP) 1 Jakarta, DAOP 2 Bandung, dan DAOP 6 Yogyakarta selama empat hari mulai dari Senin (16/4/2018) hingga Kamis (19/4/2018). Di Bandung, rombongan mengunjungi Balai Diklat Sinyal, Telekomunikasi, dan Listrik (Sintelis), Balai Pelatihan Operasi dan Pemasaran (BP Opsar), dan Pusat Pengendalian (Pusdal).

Sementara di Yogyakarta mereka ke Balai Yasa Yogyakarta (BY YK), Balai Pendidikan Teknik Traksi (BPTT) Darman Prasetyo, dan Balai Pelatihan Teknik Perkeretaapian (BPTP) Sofyan Hadi di Bekasi serta Balai Yasa Manggarai di Jakarta.

Di kesempatan itu pihak KAI menjelaskan berbagai macam pelatihan yang dilakukan di Pusdiklat Ir. H. Djuanda tentang manajerial. Di BP Sintelis, KTMB melihat lab dan simulator persinyalan. Di BP Opsar, KTMB melihat proses belajar-mengajar yang dilakukan PT KAI kepada siswa-siswa diklatnya. Selanjutnya, di Pusdal Stasiun Bandung, PT KAI menjelaskan mengenai sistem operasional perjalanan kereta api.

PT KAI juga memaparkan pendidikan dan pelatihan yang diberikan di BPTT Darman Prasetyo, serta menunjukkan secara langsung ruang belajar dan ruang praktik. Sementara di Balai Yasa Yogyakarta merkea mendapatkan inforasi tentang profil dan inovasi seperti pembuatan Rail Clinic, Rail Library, dan KA Inspeksi serta mengajak rombongan untuk melihat proses perawatan lokomotif.

Perwakilan dari KTMB yakni Wahid Othman selaku Head of Department ASEAN Railway Center of Excellence (HOD ARCOE) KTMB Malaysia mengucapkan terima kasih atas sambutan dan pengetahuan yang didapatkan. Ia berharap kedua instansi bisa saling berkolaborasi dalam meningkatkan perkeretaapian.

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-.../malaysia-belajar-perkeretaapian-ke-indonesia

Malaysian rail operator visit PT KAI


----------



## Logam42

AUz said:


> Who makes the engine for these locomotives?
> 
> I don’t think these trains are 100% Indonesian made



I'm not sure which engine it uses, but so far all domestically produced locomotives in Indonesia use either Caterpillar or General Electric. Main reason why it's gaining traction really, the engine itself is still a reliable American one, but prices are way low since production costs in Indonesia are much lower.


----------



## Star Bugs

AUz said:


> Who makes the engine for these locomotives?
> 
> I don’t think these trains are 100% Indonesian made



The electric motors probably come from Bombardier as INKA is collaborating with them for the LRT project. For heavy duty locomotives used for freights, GE and Catepillar diesel engines are used.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AUz said:


> I don’t think these trains are 100% Indonesian made



The trains are indonesian made, some components are not. INKA use up to 65% local components in their train products.

_https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1051763/menperin-pembuatan-kereta-lrt-65-persen-gunakan-komponen-lokal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

pr1v4t33r said:


> The trains are indonesian made, some components are not. INKA use up to 65% local components in their train products.
> 
> _https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1051763/menperin-pembuatan-kereta-lrt-65-persen-gunakan-komponen-lokal_





Star Bugs said:


> The electric motors probably come from Bombardier as INKA is collaborating with them for the LRT project. For heavy duty locomotives used for freights, GE and Catepillar diesel engines are used.



Thank you for the responses.

Btw, I heard about Indonesian parliament thinking about revamping its dutch era criminal code---and a vote was expected in April..is there any update in that regard? I know it might be a bit off topic but I just wanted to know the situation on the ground. One of my friend from New Zealand told me about this. He has some property investments in Indonesia...I wonder what's the update on the whole criminal code revamp situation.


----------



## Logam42

AUz said:


> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> Btw, I heard about Indonesian parliament thinking about revamping its dutch era criminal code---and a vote was expected in April..is there any update in that regard? I know it might be a bit off topic but I just wanted to know the situation on the ground. One of my friend from New Zealand told me about this. He has some property investments in Indonesia...I wonder what's the update on the whole criminal code revamp situation.



Not sure if we're on the same page but there was a criminal code update that passed parliament 2 months ago. The update... is honestly a mess. Didn't touch foreign investment rights at all. The law was choke-full of political interests that honestly made the law worse. It's since been bought up to the constitutional court to be either repealed or edited. Either way, the law concerned itself with lawmaker rights, sexuality, and moralism for the most part, it'll probably never be bought up in this forum.


----------



## AUz

Logam42 said:


> Not sure if we're on the same page but there was a criminal code update that passed parliament 2 months ago. The update... is honestly a mess. Didn't touch foreign investment rights at all. The law was choke-full of political interests that honestly made the law worse. It's since been bought up to the constitutional court to be either repealed or edited. Either way, the law concerned itself with lawmaker rights, sexuality, and moralism for the most part, it'll probably never be bought up in this forum.



I am talking about this.

http://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/artic...exual-and-extramarital-sex-under-proposed-law

Apparently, Indonesian parliament was thinking about revamping the old, colonial era criminal code of the country. This revamp included criminalizing premarital sex, homosexual sex among other things. I don't think there has been a vote on this overhaul of the criminal code yet. No? That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Logam42

AUz said:


> I am talking about this.
> 
> Apparently, Indonesian parliament was thinking about revamping the old, colonial era criminal code of the country. This revamp included criminalizing premarital sex, homosexual sex among other things. I don't think there has been a vote on this overhaul of the criminal code yet. No? That's what I was wondering.



You realise it doesn't have anything to do with the economy? Please set up a seperate thread in the future if you have social-cultural inquiries. This thread is specifically for Indonesia's economy.

The issue has gone quite again. Apparently there were disagreements on parts of the law, so the parliament had to reconfigure it. As it is, it's a legacy issue that's been on the table for half a century, so its unknown whether it'll be just be delayed into perpetuity or not.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


>



Personally, I like how Japan use socio-cultural transnational approach when doing business. They are so different than the rest of the world, yet the rest of the world feels they can connect to them.


----------



## Logam42

*Fitch Ratings interviews Sri Mulyani*





Keypoints:


Spoiler: Intro




Indonesia shall soon host the IMF Annual Meeting
Indonesia is the 3rd fastest growing economy in the G-20
Very Prudent macro-economic policy, especially in fiscal deficits (among lowest in G-20)
Indonesia has made inroads in diversifying its economy
Indonesia is currently one of the top destination of investment






Spoiler: Topic 1: External Resilience




Indonesia sovereign rating's upgraded to BBB by Fitch Rating, which is what Indonesia deserves as it has credible fundamental improvements
This includes narrowing the fiscal deficit
Gov is supporting growth, but is not too heavily reliant on government deficit spending to do so, resulting in a better fundamentals
Indonesia is a huge nation with 18k islands and 270 Mil population, it still has a long way to go, and there are many issues still need to be addressed
This includes rising automation which will result in a downturn of demand for labour






Spoiler: Topic 2: Growth Rate, high but not high enough?




Indonesia's growth in the past was supported by high consumption, high investment, and commodities boom (leading to high exports)
Currently consumption confidence is not as high
Inflation in Indonesia has been under control now, but that has impacted export attractiveness compared to when annual inflation is 6-12%
Investment wise, Indonesia is too reliant on bank credit and lacks a diversified capital market






Spoiler: Topic 3: Lack of Infrastructure, Low tax ratio




Addressing low tax ratio by meritocratic culture-building tax office
Inviting international investment banks to inspect and identify tax policy & structure weaknesses
Indonesia is aiming to provide a _sustainable _tax scheme, not to viciously strangle the economy with taxes
One prong of the reforms includes upgrading the tax office IT apparatus and database. A better database means better service
Indonesia has a _complicated_ exemption scheme, this complication results in high administrative & collection costs and frustration for both tax officials and tax-payers.
A tax-paying culture must be built in Indonesia






Spoiler: Topic 4: What are your Revenue Targets?




Medium-to long term: Tax to GDP up to (20%)
Short term: Increase Tax to GDP from 11.4% to 13% in 2020






Spoiler: Topic 5: Your take on results on Tax Amnesty results?




Database greatly improved
Underlined need to improve tax compliance (Currently at 65%), such as when assets worth 40% of GDP declared






Spoiler: Topic 6: Infrastructure Prt2, SOE over-reliance, building up debt




Indonesia assiduously complies and follows with rule of no more than 3% budget deficit
As such direct debt is not feasible
Government also is transparent on contingent debt (debt from SOE's and indirect debt)
Must tackle legacy issues which results in trust issues with private corps
Skill-building in Public Private Partnership (PPP) building must be done
Bond financing must be globally diversified from just domestic now (ex: Komodo Bonds)






Spoiler: Topic 7: Is there Political Risk that can threaten current fiscal policy? Pressure on Debt ceiling?




Indonesia has had regional and national elections since the 2000s, we are more politically mature
Unlike most countries, Indonesia's public is debt-sensitive, populist demand is to decrease spending not increase debt!
Very small appetite for increased debt. Public debt is actually 28% compared to median of 42% of other BBB rated countries.
Reform Commitment: Ease of doing business increase rank by 30+ and the president is formulating further reforms






Spoiler: Topic 8: Rising global interest rates and its impact and risks?




As emerging country, we must always be vigilant, there is no shortcut
At least, increasing fed rate means that US economy is improving, which means no global economic shock so long as protectionism doesn't happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*List of ASEAN countries GDP - data are according to International Monetary Fund's April 2018estimates*

*GDP Per Capita (nominal) in USD*

1 Singapore 61,766 High-income
2 Brunei 33,233 High-income

3 Malaysia 11,237 Upper-middle-income
4 Thailand 6,992 Upper-middle-income
5 Indonesia 4,051 Upper-middle-income

6 Philippines 3,095 Lower-middle-income
7 Laos 2,705 Lower-middle-income
8 Vietnam 2,545 Lower-middle-income
9 Cambodia 1,498 Lower-middle-income
10 Myanmar 1,338 Lower-middle-income

*GDP (nominal) in millions of USD*

1 Indonesia 1,074,966
2 Thailand 483,739
3 Malaysia 364,919
4 Singapore 349,659
5 Philippines 332,449
6 Vietnam 240,779
7 Myanmar 70,715
8 Cambodia 24,360
9 Laos 18,337
10 Brunei 14,438

*Population:*

1 Indonesia 265,316,000
2 Philippines 107,411,000
3 Vietnam 94,575,000
4 Thailand 69,182,000
5 Myanmar 52,832,000
6 Malaysia 32,474,000
7 Cambodia 16,253,000
8 Laos 6,777,000
9 Singapore 5,661,000
10 Brunei 434,000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...untries_by_GDP


----------



## Boss Dragun

nobody discuss this for fun?






apparently a turk with indonesian passport is aiming to be the next indonesian president in 2019

@TurkeyForever @Dai Toruko @xenon54 @PaklovesTurkiye @bsruzm @OguzSenturk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Boss Dragun said:


> nobody discuss this for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently a turk with indonesian passport is aiming to be the next indonesian president in 2019
> 
> @TurkeyForever @Dai Toruko @xenon54 @PaklovesTurkiye @bsruzm @OguzSenturk


I don't know anything about it but make a little search on his background, I say.


----------



## xenon54 out

Boss Dragun said:


> nobody discuss this for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently a turk with indonesian passport is aiming to be the next indonesian president in 2019
> 
> @TurkeyForever @Dai Toruko @xenon54 @PaklovesTurkiye @bsruzm @OguzSenturk


Sam Aliano doesnt sound Turkish.


----------



## Boss Dragun

bsruzm said:


> I don't know anything about it but make a little search on his background, I say.



he is an owner of Samco Group. or simply say he's a businessman. honestly, i don't know anyhing about him before i found the video just about some hours ago. hell, i doubt anyone knows him outside jakarta. he has no chance of winning as there are overwheling favor for jokowi to win another period. the only thing that i can associate him with is money, lots of it.










xenon54 said:


> Sam Aliano doesnt sound Turkish.



FYI Mehmed isn't originated from turkey too.


----------



## xenon54 out

Boss Dragun said:


> FYI Mehmed isn't originated from turkey too.


Neither his first nor last name is definately Turkish i can assure you that.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*New International Port in West Kalimantan*

State-owned port operator Pelabuhan Indonesia II, or Pelindo II, announced on Wednesday (11/04) the construction of the Pantai Kijing Port in West Kalimantan. The port, which is needed to support the region's largest harbor in Pontianak, is expected to begin operations in the third quarter of 2019.





An information board on Kijing Beach provides information about the new development. (JG Photo/Yudhi Sukma Wijaya)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*INKA Headquarters*
*National Train Manufacturers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

*INDONESIA’S HEALTH SCHEME DWARFS OBAMACARE. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM*
_Jakarta has gained much political capital by rolling out the world’s biggest universal health insurance programme. There’s just one snag: paying for it_

BY *JEFFRY HUTTON*





_Indonesia's President Joko Widodo and family. With key electoral tests looming, Widodo has little incentive to meddle with what is proving to be a popular healthcare scheme. Photo: AFP_

When Dr Selvy Anggeraini took over as the head of one of Jakarta’s busier government health clinics, she had a budget of 1 billion rupiah (US$72,500) to treat the 350 or so patients that came daily to seek care from one of her 14 doctors. Four years later, after the introduction of a generous universal health insurance programme, her caseload has doubled, even though her budget has barely moved.

“The care is mostly free so now more people come,” says Anggeraini, whose district – home to 350,000 – spans some of the wealthier suburbs in the south to the working class districts in the north. And while Anggeraini is adamant the clinic cuts no corners to make ends meet, she allows that the clinic is stretched thin. “We have to make the same budget go further. It’s not enough.”

Indonesia is one year away from completing a five-year roll out of what is already the world’s biggest universal health insurance programme – one that makes Obamacare look practically third world in its ambitions. So far 185 million – about three quarters of the population – have signed up, availing themselves of generous benefits that until recently were unthinkable for most here.





_A patient awaits a free cataract surgery at Putri Hijau military hospital in Medan, North Sumatra, Indonesia. Photo: AP_

Now Indonesians have access to services that are generous even by rich world standards: Free dental care, medicine, physiotherapy, as well as the full menu of emergency and chronic care up to and including organ transplants.

It’s a far cry from what was available before the insurance. The poor then either stayed sick or went into debt to pay for treatment, Anggeraini says. Most of her patients then would refuse referrals to specialists because they couldn’t pay.


“It was heart breaking,” Anggeraini recalls. “We didn’t feel like we were making people better.”

Trouble is, the government is having a hard time paying for its new benefit. Analysts say the government doesn’t cover nearly enough of what it costs to treat the poor, while the wealthy are not paying their fair share. Deficits are soaring, hospitals are having trouble getting paid and waiting times are lengthening. Unless the government raises premiums, or its subsidies or both the health care programme risks imploding.

“This insurance programme is unsustainable,” says Dr Ascobat Gani, a health economist at the University of Indonesia, who until last year was the scheme’s cost control manager. “We already have large enrolment but you have to secure the availability of services.”

Gani says hospital waits of a day or more for non life-threatening emergency cases are not uncommon. Patients complain of needing to make multiple visits over a period of days to see specialists.





_A Papuan woman waits for her child to be treated for measles. Photo: AFP_

Given rock-bottom premiums, there is little chance those bottlenecks will ease soon. The government covers the 25,000 rupiah (US$2) a month charged to the 100 million or so considered poor. Salaried workers and civil servants pay 5 per cent of their salary up to a maximum of 8 million rupiah. Few pay that amount though, says Dr Hasbullah Thabrany, chairman of health economics and policy studies at the University of Indonesia, who helped draft the 2005 law that forms the basis of the universal benefit.

The subsidy paid for the poor ought to be hiked by at least a third. Meanwhile salaried workers often don’t declare their full pay to cushion their levies or contribute only sporadically. Thabrany reckons contributions from salaried workers average little more than 68,000 rupiah per person per month.

With President Joko Widodo facing elections next year, and regional votes slated for June, there is little incentive for policymakers to hike premiums or catch fraudsters. “The problem is politics,” Thabrany says. “Cheap health care is popular.”

Just how much the Indonesian government pays into the programme isn’t immediately clear. The insurance provider Badan Penyelenggara Janinan Sosial – or BPJS as it’s better known, doesn’t detail the full extent of government support.

According to its annual statements, income from premiums, payments made by customers to BPJS, and what it pays out in claims was roughly balanced at 67 trillion rupiah in 2016, the most recent year for which data is available.

But even though a big chunk of the insurance body’s income is in the form of that government subsidy for the poor – about two-fifths by Gani’s measure – the scheme is still in deficit. Last year the shortfall was 6.8 trillion rupiah. This year Gani reckons it will be 9 trillion rupiah – an amount by law the government must cover.





_A nurse vaccinates an Indonesian schoolboy against diphtheria at his school in Banda Aceh. Photo: AFP_

To be sure, an injection of funds into health spending was needed as Indonesia had lagged its peers. In the decade before the insurance was introduced a little over 60 per cent of the population had access to family planning, more than 40 per cent smoked, and nearly a fifth of women gave birth without a doctor or a midwife. There are 0.5 doctors per 1,000 people and most of those are in cities on Java. In Malaysia there are just over 1.5.


In remote areas the programme has done little to improve a wretched situation. In February, more than 70 people died in Papua from measles and malnutrition.

Laksono Trisnatoro, a professor of health policy and administration at Gadja Mada University in Yogyakarta, says universal health care benefits wealthy urbanites more than their rural countrymen. Doctors gravitate to cities, and without doctors providers can’t file claims.





_A military helicopter arrives in West Papua amid an outbreak of measles and malnutrition. Photo: AFP_

“Universal health insurance is a good idea but it’s the big cities that benefit,” says Trisnatoro. “How can you bill if you don’t have doctors or hospitals in the first place?”


But for one woman at Anggeraini’s health clinic those worries are a world away. Warsini, 42, has come to treat the fever of her five-year-old grandson. Other than a small registration fee that costs the equivalent of a small bottle of water, her visit will be free. And while she has waited for an hour, it is worth it. “I’m very happy to be able to see a doctor now. It’s a big relief knowing that if something happens we don’t have to pay.” ■
_______________________________________________________________

This needs to be discussed. I was shocked that Indonesia has the _largest_ government medical insurance program in the world. I mean, I know India has nothing similar to it, but surely obamacare and the Chinese socialist state would have had a bigger insurance. Apparently not.

With an estimated deficit of 9 Trillion IDR this year, this might become a growing problem, though not nearly as bad as the fuel subsidies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, S Korea open new phase of strategic partnership*
Kamis, 19 April 2018 23:15 WIB - 13 Views

Reporter: Yashinta Difa





Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) received South Korean President Moon Jae-in at Bogor Presidential Palace (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta, April 19 (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and South Korea have opened a new round of bilateral ties, after President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and President Moon Jae-in agreed to elevate the partnership between the two countries into a special strategic partnership in November 2017.

South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia, Kim Chang-beom, told Antara in Jakarta on Thursday that the two countries have been natural partners since the start of the diplomatic relations in 1973.

"We have never been involved in issues or conflicts but just ideas of collaboration and collaboration," he stated.

Moon`s visit to Indonesia last year was considered as a prelude to a further jump in a more intensive and substantive strategic partnership.

South Korea, he continued, has been working intensively with Indonesia, especially in industry, culture, and research and development.

Now, he believed that Korean businessmen show more interest in infrastructure development, consumer goods trade, lifestyle products, healthcare, biotechnology, pharmaceuticals, logistics, as well as cosmetics and beauty products.

"I think we are increasingly opening a new chapter in bilateral relations between Indonesia and South Korea," he noted.

South Korea and Indonesia agreed to strengthen cooperation in four specific areas, including the defense industry, increase in trade value, community exchange between both countries, and cooperation at regional and global level, during a meeting between Moon and Jokowi last year.

Moon sees the cooperation between the two countries as being well at the moment, especially in areas of human rights protection, democracy, and economic growth.

"For future cooperation, we agree to enhance bilateral relations to specific strategic partnerships, in order to contribute to the ASEAN framework, as well as promote peace and prosperity throughout Asia," he pointed out. *** 2 ***


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Widodo Launches Roadmap for Industry 4.0: "Making Indonesia 4.0"*
source : Link

The Indonesian government officially launched the roadmap called "Making Indonesia 4.0" earlier this week. Industry 4.0 is a term that refers to the fourth industrial revolution in manufacturing and industry. It includes major innovations in the digital technology, biology and hardware automations, and also implies that cyber-physical systems can make their own basic decisions, hence becoming increasingly self-ruling.

Industry 4.0 is supported by five key technological advances: Internet of things, artificial intelligence, human-machine interface, robot and sensor technology, and 3D printing.





The world is now experiencing Industry 4.0 and therefore Indonesia needs to be well prepared to join the new trend. Industry 4.0 is expected to result in very rapid and wide transformations. As such, countries, including Indonesia, need to be ready.

Per Wednesday (04/04) the "Making Indonesia 4.0" roadmap, which is led by the Industry Ministry, is an important element on the national agenda. Therefore, all sides have to support this roadmap and contribute to a more successful and developed nation.





*In the "Making Indonesia 4.0" roadmap five sectors are named priority sectors: food and drinks, automotive, textile, electronics, and chemicals.* These five sectors are all key sectors in the world economy and Indonesia should become among the leading global players in these sectors. As such, these sectors are envisaged to boost the country's exports in the future and cause a thriving role of the manufacturing sector towards Indonesia's gross domestic product (GDP).

The design of the "Making Indonesia 4.0" roadmap involved stakeholders from various segments, including the government, industry players, industry associations, tech companies, as well as research and educational organizations. The commitments and efforts of all sides involved is required to turn the roadmap into a success.






Hartarto expects to see quick results. If successful, then the roadmap will boost the real economy of Indonesia by between 1 - 2 percent. Hence, in the period 2018-2030 Indonesia's GDP growth rates should be at least 6-7 percent per year. Meanwhile, the manufacturing industry is targeted to contribute between 21-26 percent to the nation's GDP by 2030. Meanwhile, on the back of the thriving manufacturing industry and export performance, job creation through the roadmap is estimated at 7-19 million by 2030.

Indonesia's roadmap also involves ten cross-sectoral national initiatives:

(1) improve the flow of goods
(2) develop a roadmap for comprehensive and cross-sectoral industrial zones
(3) improve sustainability standards
(4) empower the small and medium-sized entrepreneurs
(5) build national, digital infrastructure
(6) attract foreign investment
(7) boost the quality of local human resources
(8) boost the development of ecosystem innovation
(9) design incentives for investment in technology
(10) harmonize regulations and policies​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*SUZUKI ERTIGA RIVAL MITSUBISHI XPANDER MPV EXPORTS BEGIN FROM INDONESIA*
Source : Link





The Mitsubishi Xpander is a compact MPV that is manufactured at the company's facility in Bekasi, Indonesia.* Mitsubishi has recently announced its export plans to the Philippines that will become the first export market for the Xpander MPV. This will be then followed by Thailand, Vietnam and other international markets in the coming months. *Mitsubishi plans to export a total of 30,000 units during the first year. The Mitsubishi Xpander MPV is equivalent of the Suzuki Ertiga and the Honda Mobilio MPVs sold in India.


----------



## Nike

*Drains in South Jakarta used for aquaculture*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, April 27, 2018 | 08:05 am



Residents of Pengadegan in South Jakarta have turned drains in the area into fish ponds. (kompas.com/Nursita Sari)



Residents of Pengadegan neighborhood in South Jakarta have turned the drains in their neighborhood into fish farms.

Neighborhood unit (RT) 1, community unit (RW) 1 of the subdistrict has turned two of the drains into fish ponds and has created good business cooperation with local food sellers.

RT 1 head Saparno said the ponds were mainly filled with catfish. “For now, we’re breeding catfish because their maintenance is easier than other fish,” Saparno said as reported by _kompas.com_.

The RT 1 community has cooperated with _pecel lele_ [fried catfish] vendors in the neighborhood by becoming suppliers, as well as selling the fresh fish to residents.

Saparno said that one of the ponds had been used for red tilapia fish-farming, but these had never been harvested.

“The first tilapia fish pond failed, because right after we painted the pond we immediately filled it with the fish. They died because of the paint,” he said.

A catfish farmer, Wasro Mukrodi, said he harvested the catfish from one of the ponds once and earned Rp 400,000 (US$28.90). Using some Rp 300,000 of the revenue he bought 400 catfish eggs, he added.

Aside from creating fish ponds, the residents are also using open spaces to grow vegetables using the hydroponic system. (ami)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia, China sign US$23.3 billion cooperation contracts under Belt and Road*
source : Link

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and China have signed five cooperation contracts worth US$23.3 billion under the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiatives.

The cooperation contracts signed by the two countries` companies in Beijing on Friday cover the construction of a $2 billion hydropower plant in Kayan, North Kalimantan; the development of a $700 million industry for converting dimethyl ethercoal into gas; and the construction of a $17.8 billion hydropower plant on Kayan River.

Other contracts cover the development of a $1.6 billion power plant in Bali and the construction of a $1.2 billion steel smelter.

*Lion Air, Gapki to Begin R&D on Bioavtur*
source : Link

Jakarta. Lion Air Group, Indonesia's largest budget airline operator, signed a memorandum of understanding with the Indonesian Palm Oil Association, or Gapki, on Tuesday (10/04) in Jakarta to conduct research, development and trials to explore alternative palm oil-mixed aviation fuel, known as bioavtur.

The use of bioavtur, an aviation fuel that harnesses vegetable oil extracted from crude palm oil (CPO), is aimed at improving farmers' productivity and welfare through sustainable environmental practices and to reduce the country's dependency on fossil fuels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Ben joget


----------



## Nike

*Rp 185.3t invested in Indonesia in first quarter, up 11% yoy*


Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, May 1, 2018 | 07:18 am



The first center span of the Halltekamp Bridge is installed on Feb. 21 in Jayapura, West Papua. The bridge is expected to be completed in October this year. The parts of the bridge are built in Surabaya and shipped to Jayapura on a 17-day tugboat voyage. (JP/Nethy Dharma Somba)




The Indonesian Coordinating Investment Board (BKPM) says the country booked a total of Rp 185.3 trillion (US$13.32 billion) in investment from both domestic and overseas investors in the first quarter of 2018.

The figure marks an increase of 3.2 percent over the previous quarter and of 11 percent from to corresponding period of last year.

Singapore and Japan remained the top countries of origin for foreign investment, accounting for $2.322 billion and $996.6 million, respectively, followed by China and South Korea.

Most investors preferred to invest in the property and industrial sector (14 percent) and the metal, electronics and machinery sector (12.3 percent).

West Java and Jakarta are still the most attractive regions to invest in, as a total of Rp 65.9 trillion went to the two provinces.

BKPM head Thomas Lembong told a press conference that a series of economic reforms had contributed to the investment growth, but he added that more could be done to attract funds.

He said the government had prepared more reforms for this year, such as a revision of tax holiday regulations by the Finance Ministry, a revision of a presidential decree to simplify the processing of foreigners’ work permits and the introduction of an integrated online single submission (OSS) system. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-in-indonesia-in-first-quarter-up-11-yoy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia manufacturing notches best growth since 2016*
_Hudson Lockett in Hong Kong May 2, 2018_

Indonesia’s manufacturing sector recorded its fastest growth in 22 months in April as improving domestic demand drove up output and new orders, but concerns about a possible slowdown weighed on companies’ confidence, according to an industry gauge.

The Nikkei-Markit manufacturing purchasing managers’ index for Indonesia climbed nearly a point in April to 51.6, pushing further above the 50-point line that separates growth from contraction and touching its highest level since June 2016.

Companies surveyed for the gauge pointed to stronger demand as the reason behind a third straight month of rising output, with a sub-index for production touching its highest level since July 2014.

New orders grew at the fastest pace since June 2016 in spite of weak demand from overseas, with a sub-index for new export orders registering sharper contraction in April.

Input costs continued to rise, albeit at a somewhat slower pace, as companies blamed the dollar’s strength against the rupiah for growth in the cost of imported materials. Output price growth continued but at a marginal rate.

Moreover, concerns over a potential slowdown weighed on companies’ confidence, with an index tracking output expectations over the next 12 months dipping to its lowest level since December 2012.

https://www.ft.com/content/7c34bb66-4da0-11e8-8a8e-22951a2d8493
https://www.ft.com/content/7c34bb66-4da0-11e8-8a8e-22951a2d8493
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

Ship-Based production unit via modular engineering: Happening in Indonesia!
Ever forward

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to raise efforts to reduce haze*
*Vows to introduce measures to prevent blazes in fire-prone peatland areas*

_Konradus Epa, Jakarta, Indonesia - May 3, 2018_

The Indonesian government has pledged to raise its efforts to reduce annual choking haze caused by forest fires and crop burning that blanket not only large parts of Indonesia but also several other Southeast Asian countries.

Declaring 2018 as a "zero smoke year", Bambang Hendroyono, general secretary of the Environment and Forestry Ministry said the government has come up with a concrete plan to reduce the air pollution.

This involved closer monitoring of peatland areas — especially the activities of farmers — speeding up conservation and forest restoration efforts, wetting arid areas and public awareness campaigns.

"Conservation of peatlands is important to decrease the intensity of forest and peatland fires," said Hendroyono, at a meeting on peatland mangement in Banjar, Central Kalimantan.

Preventing peatland — of which Indonesia has 14.9 million hectares — from catching fire is a key element of the government's plan as it acts as a natural fuel and is very difficult to put out once a fire starts.

According Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya Bakar, fire has consumed more than 3 million hectares of peatland in the last three years.

"Conservation of peatland is important to decrease intensity of forest and peatlands fires," Hendroyono said.

Father Frans Sani Lake, head of the church-run Justice, Peace and Integrity of Creation group in the Kalimantan region responded by warning the government that it would take a mammoth effort to significantly reduce fires and that they would remain a big threat, particularly during the dry season.

"Being free from haze is a dream of all people. But, we must be realistic and be prepared," he told ucanews.com.

The priest said the church has urged Catholics — through homilies, catechism, and announcements in churches — to be wary of activities that trigger forest fires.

Sacred Heart Father Ansel Amo, who heads Merauke Archdiocese's Justice, Peace and Integrity of Creation Commission in Papua, welcomed the government's move.

"All should respond to this, which serves as a reminder for all of us to protect forests and peatlands, particularly during the dry season," he said.

Annisa Rahmawati, Senior Forest Campaigner at Greenpeace Southeast Asia said such a commitment to reduce fires must be ongoing.

She said this year there has already been a 20 percent increase on the 2,400 hotspots found last year.

"We hope the government promise is turned into real action," she told ucanews.com.

https://www.ucanews.com/news/indonesia-to-raise-efforts-to-reduce-haze/82201




Logam42 said:


> I'm always a bit worried when Indonesia get's its palm-exporting restrictions overturned.
> 
> Yeah, it'll mean more demand, but I can't help but fear that it would also mean more burned forests and more haze. Jokowi has done many things - defending forests and peatland isn't one of them.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia Reaches 1,925 MW Installed Geothermal Power Generation Capacity*

The installed power generation capacity in Indonesia has reached 1,924.5 MW in the first quarter of 2018. It is expected that the capacity will reach 2,058.5 MW at the end of the year. With an achievement of 1,924.5 MW it put Indonesia in second place in the world after the United States in utilizing geothermal power, shifting second position previously occupied by the Philippines.

Indonesia currently has geothermal reserves of 17,506 MW and resources of 11,073 MW. With the utilization of which is still about 11.03% of the existing reserves into a great opportunity for investors to develop geothermal as well as meet national energy needs.

*October 2017*




*May 2018




*

Source : http://www.thinkgeoenergy.com/indon...stalled-geothermal-power-generation-capacity/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

katarabhumi said:


> Snip
> .



Well, lets see how it pans out. Good to know the gov is at least aware and preparing the looming problem.


----------



## Logam42

*Gov't to Axe Complicated Regulations to Boost Oil & Gas Investment*
_President Joko 'Jokowi' Widodo told the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources on Wednesday (02/05) to continue axing several complicated regulations in a bid to accelerate more petroleum investment into Indonesia. (Antara Photo/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)_

*By : Sarah Yuniarni* | on 11:33 AM May 03, 2018
*Category : Business, Commodities, Featured
Jakarta.* President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo told the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources on Wednesday (02/05) to continue axing several complicated regulations in a bid to accelerate more petroleum investment into Indonesia.

"I told the [Energy Ministry] that our regulations are still not conducive. There are still [many regulations] that are complicated, and require a lot of procedure. The regulations should be axed and simplified. I want to discuss that at this forum, what kind of regulations that still give us a headache," Jokowi said at the 2018 Indonesian Petroleum Association (IPA) conference at the Jakarta Convention Center on Wednesday.

"We expect to increase [oil and gas] production every year because it has been years that we have not been conducting large-scale oil exploration. Our production keeps declining, and we keep importing oil. That is the expectation," Jokowi said.

Once a founding member of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC), Indonesia is now only able to produce oil about 800,000 barrels per day (bpd), half of its daily need, and has since relinquished its place in OPEC.

At its peak in 1995, the country was able to produce more than 1.6 million bpd, thanks to massive investments from foreign oil giants.

However, an uncertain regulatory environment and a lack of new investments to find new reserves has turned Indonesia into a net oil importer. International firms such as ConocoPhillips and Chevron have reduced their holdings, and the nation's overall crude output now stands well below 1 million bpd.

Private investment in the oil and gas sector slumped to a multi-year low of $9.3 billion in 2017, compared to a target of $13.8 billion, according to BMI Research.

The government has been making efforts to eliminate several regulations. According to the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, the number of required permits for firms in the oil and gas industry to conduct business has been reduced to only six from a previous 104.

"If [you] cannot speak to the minister, speak directly to me," Jokowi told the audience consisting of government officials, corporate officials, chief executives and journalists.

Last year, the government introduced its gross split scheme for new oil and gas production sharing contracts, replacing the previous cost recovery scheme, which had been in use for more than 50 years.

Under the cost recovery scheme, profit sharing is calculated after contractors deduct production and exploration costs. That requires a lot of supervision and a complicated bureaucracy to avoid accounting mishaps.

Meanwhile, the gross split system is more of an upfront approach, based on the working area and the gross production. The contractor will cover all operation spending, while the government will receive its profit-sharing once per a month.

"By shifting the production sharing from a cost recovery scheme to the current gross split, it shows the government's significant efforts to show flexibility in an bid to attract more investment," said Indonesia Petroleum Association president Ronald Gunawan.

"It's very clear that the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has received industry input and strengthened provisions to improve the competitiveness of this scheme," Chevron IndoAsia business unit director Chuck Taylor said, referring to gross split contracts.

Indonesia announced four winners from five blocks in a direct offer tender on Wednesday, including Lion Energy and units of ENI and Repsol. Interest in Indonesia's tenders has been tepid, though, and the industry has pointed to more attractive opportunities in other countries.

Investors have also criticized Jakarta's decision to hand exploration and development rights on expiring oil blocks to Pertamina in compensation for its losses on government-set retail fuel prices.

*Exploration*

Jokowi slammed state-owned oil company Pertamina, whom he said had not been invested enough in exploration, stating that the firm has not conducted major oil exploration since 1970.

However, the president instructed his cabinet in March this year to keep fuel prices unchanged until the end of next year. That consequently shifted the subsidy burden to Pertamina, which is seeing its cost of importing fuel increase in line with rising global oil prices.

Jokowi issued several reforms in 2014 and 2015 shortly after taking office, when he decided to take the unpopular decision of cutting government fuel spending by more than 90 percent to fund infrastructure development across the archipelago.

That decision has served to hamper Pertamina's performance. According to the Supreme Audit Agency (BPK), which reviewed the government's financial report in 2016, the state owes Pertamina about Rp 22 trillion ($1.57 billion) for subsidized fuel. Askolani, a director general of budgeting at the Ministry of Finance, said the government has set aside part of its budget to pay back half of its debt to Pertamina.

*Pertamina Response*

Pertamina senior vice president for upstream business development Denny Tampubolon said the company has been making efforts to conduct drilling exploration in Indonesia.

Denny said the exploration is done by conducting extensive geological surveys and drilling in high-risk wells, adding that oil discoveries are often limited because of mature wells.

"However, we are still trying to drill in those maturing wells as they potentially still have oil reserves."

Pertamina will look to explore around 20 wells this year, up from 15 in 2017. The company's oil and gas production rose to 693,000 boepd last year, a 7 percent increase from the year prior.

To boost production, the company has been exploring new wells across the archipelago, including in Tarakan, North Kalimantan, which may be able to produce 200 million boepd.

_With additional reporting from Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*China agrees to increase palm oil imports from Indonesia*


Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, May 7, 2018 | 06:42 pm



Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (center) and President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (center right) greet schoolchildren at the Bogor Palace on May 7. (AFP/Pool/Adek Berry)



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Chinese Premier Li Keqiang agreed on Monday to bolster trade between their two countries, including to increase Indonesia's crude palm oil (CPO) exports to China.

Jokowi received Li at the Bogor Palace on Monday in a visit that marked the fifth year of the Indonesia-China Comprehensive Strategic Partnership. The two leaders held a bilateral meeting and discussed ways to improve cooperation.

"Premier Li Keqiang has especially agreed to increase [Indonesia's] palm oil exports to China by up to 500,000 tons [per year]," Jokowi said in a joint statement after the meeting on Monday. 

China is a major importer of Indonesia's palm oil. According to the Indonesian Palm Oil Producers Association, Indonesia exported 3.73 million tons of CPO to China in 2017, an increase of 16 percent from 3.23 million tons in 2016.

Moreover, Jokowi said he had asserted the importance of increasing commodity exports to China, including swift's nest, coffee and cocoa, as well as tropical fruits such as mangosteen and dragon fruit.

In his statement, Li said he would immediately brief related ministries and organizations on the increase of Indonesian palm oil exports. He also said China would increase imports of the promoted commodities, however he did not elaborate on import volume targets. (evi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*China ready to import 2 million tons of palm oil from Indonesia*
Selasa, 8 Mei 2018 07:45 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Fransiska Ninditya





Palm oil fresh fruit bunches (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - China is ready to import 2 million tons of palm oil from Indonesia as part of efforts to increase trade relations between the two countries, Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang said.

"To cater to the rising demand from the Chinese market for (palm) oil as well as to give greater benefit to 17 million Indonesian farmers in managing and increasing palm product, China is ready to increase its import of palm oil and crude palm oil from Indonesia to 2 million tons," Keqiang said in his address to Indonesia-China Business Summit 2018 held at Shangri-la Hotel in Jakarta on Monday night.

Realizing that palm oil and crude palm oil have great market in China, the Chinese government will increase the import of palm oil from Indonesia, he said.

He went on to say that China will also buy other Indonesian farm products such as tropical fruits.

Hence, he said the Chinese government will give Indonesian businessmen convenience to increase imports to China.

"In this respect, we also hope Indonesia will give convenience to Chinese businessmen. And I believe that the move will enable us to benefit from the exports and imports," he said at the forum also attended by Vice President Jusuf Kalla and Chinese and Indonesian stakeholders.


Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/11...ort-2-million-tons-of-palm-oil-from-indonesia

**** European Union. Millions hard working worker is in stakes, we need to punish those hypocrites by any means, trade war if necessary

Thanks China for their support

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Apple opens Developer Academy in Indonesia*






Jakarta, Indonesia — Apple today opened the first Developer Academy in Southeast Asia to inspire and train the next generation of app developers on the world’s most advanced mobile operating system. An initial class of 75 students are beginning their one-year training at a new centre in Tangerang, Banten, just outside of Jakarta’s central business district.

The Apple Developer Academy aims to challenge and inspire students through a multi-disciplinary approach to teaching and learning. Daily classes led by Apple-trained instructors who are experts, provide students with the skills and experiences to realise their app ideas and bring them to market on the App Store.

Classes at the Apple Developer Academy cover Objective-C and Swift. Swift is Apple’s powerful and intuitive programming languages created to build apps for iOS, Apple TV and Apple Watch. Swift gives developers the freedom and capabilities they need to create the next generation of cutting-edge software.

“We're thrilled to be opening the Apple Developer Academy in Jakarta to help provide the next generation of developers the skills they need to develop iOS apps and join the fast growing app economy,” said Lisa Jackson, Apple’s vice president of Environment, Policy and Social Initiatives. "Our creative developer community has helped make the App Store the best app platform in the world and there are unlimited opportunities for people of all ages in Indonesia to create great new apps for customers around the world to enjoy.”

The Apple Developer Academy is a collaboration with BINUS University, one of Indonesia’s leading Computing and Engineering institutions, bringing its deep understanding of curriculums tailored for Indonesians into the classroom.

“We are very happy to be working with Apple to help empower Indonesia’s app economy by creating world class developers at the Apple Developer Academy. We have already seen incredible response from students, who are making great progress in developing innovative and fully functional apps. Becoming a developer and creating innovative apps for Indonesian society and global customers is a positive step towards building a strong digital literacy and ecosystem for the future,” says Professor Dr. Harjanto Prabowo, BINUS University's Rector.

The iOS developer community in Indonesia is expanding, growing by over 50% in the last two years. In 2017 alone, iOS developers worldwide earned $26.5 billion.

The Apple Developer Academy is currently open to University students across Indonesia, with scholarships available to those who may benefit from financial support. Students that are interested in signing up should visit BINUS University website for more information

source : https://www.apple.com/sg/newsroom/2018/05/apple-opens-developer-academy-in-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian geothermal complex of 330 MW reaches full capacity

The third unit of the 330-MW Sarulla geothermal power plant in Indonesia’s North Sumatra province has been switched on, bringing the complex to fully capacity.






The so-called NIL 2 unit, with a capacity of 110 MW, kicked off commercial operation last week, Ormat Technologies Inc (NYSE:ORA) announced on Tuesday. The US geothermal firm delivered the initial conceptual design of the Geothermal Combined Cycle Unit (GCCU) power plant along with an Ormat Energy Converter (OEC).

In addition to providing equipment, Ormat is also one of the project’s sponsors with a stake of 12.75%. The other owners of the Sarulla complex are Japan’s Itochu Corp (TYO:8001) with a 25% interest, Kyushu Electric Power Co Inc (TYO:9508) with 25%, PT Medco Power Indonesia of Indonesia with 18.9975% and Inpex Corp (TYO:1605) with 18.2525%.

SIL, the first 110-MW unit of the 330-MW geothermal plant, was put on stream in March 2017, while the second unit, NIL 1, was brought online in October. Electricity generated by the complex is being sold to state-owned Indonesian Power Company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) under a 30-year contract.

_https://renewablesnow.com/news/indonesian-geothermal-complex-of-330-mw-reaches-full-capacity-611857/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Trump Indonesia project latest stop on China's Belt and Road*

Ben Dooley and Albee Zhang
Agence France-Presse

Beijing/Shanghai | Sat, May 12, 2018 | 10:18 am



MNC Lido City plan. (Courtesy of MNC Land/-)



A billion-dollar Indonesian real estate development with ties to Donald Trump has become the latest project in China's globe-spanning Belt and Road infrastructure project -- just as Washington and Beijing are tussling over trade.

A subsidiary of Chinese state-owned construction firm Metallurgical Corporation of China (MCC) signed a deal with Indonesia's MNC Land to build a theme park outside Jakarta as part of the ambitious project, the company said in a statement Thursday.

The deal is the latest to raise questions about the extent of Trump's financial exposure to Beijing.

The park -- expected to be backed with up to $500 million in Chinese government loans -- is part of an "integrated lifestyle resort", known as MNC Lido City.

The project includes Trump-branded hotels, residences and a golf course, as well as other hotel, shopping and residential developments.

Referring to its subsidiary, MCC described the theme park as "the first culture and tourism industry project by the Central Research Institute of Building and Construction in response to 'China's One Belt, One Road' initiative."

It is also the first project to link the US president's business interests to China's signature infrastructure initiative, which aims to connect the world's second-largest economy with Africa, Asia and Europe through a vast network of ports, railways, roads and industrial parks.

While the Chinese companies will not be directly involved in the construction or financing of the Trump properties, the theme park is a critical part of the 3,000-hectare (7,400-acre) development, which MNC describes as Indonesia's "most prestigious entertainment & lifestyle project".

Furthermore, Chinese companies are expected to put up $500 million -- half of the development's projected budget -- putting its success or failure in the hands of decision-makers in Beijing.

It is not clear to what extent the Trump Organization was involved in the decision to include Chinese state-owned enterprises (SOEs) in the project.

But marketing materials for MNC Lido City refer to the theme park and Trump properties as flagship elements of the development, and corporate filings and internal documents show the Trump Organization and the president's sons have been directly involved in various stages of its planning.

'Not a good look'

Negotiations on the Lido deal began before Trump's November 2016 election and subsequent pledge that his family business would not engage in new transactions with foreign governments during his presidency.

Still, "even if this deal is completely and entirely above board, it simply furthers the perception of impropriety" surrounding Trump's business dealings, said Christopher Balding, an economics professor at Shenzhen's HSBC Business School.

"Especially with the potential trade war, this is not a good look... Critics will be entirely right to demand answers."

China's top economic official, Vice Premier Liu He, heads to Washington next week for another round of negotiations over the hot-button issue of the huge imbalance in trade between the two countries.

Richard Painter, who was an ethics lawyer for former president George W. Bush, said the project was "problematic" and could violate a US constitutional emolument clause if Chinese government funds create profits for the Trump hotel.

"I would have advised him to sell the hotel and other similar holdings," Painter said.

Trump Tower

The Trump Organization and MNC signed deals in 2015 for Lido and a Bali project, resulting in almost $3.7 million in licensing and consulting payments for the Trump Organization, according to MNC's most recent annual report.

The Trump company will also earn management fees for operating the projects and be eligible for additional unspecified incentives.

In June 2016, MNC Land -- a subsidiary of Indonesia's largest media conglomerate MNC Group -- signed a letter of initial intent with MCC.

At the same time, MNC received "a letter of interest" from Sinosure, a Chinese SOE specialising in backing overseas investment projects.

MNC's billionaire head Hary Tanoesoedibjo told local media the company would guarantee $500 million in financing from Chinese banks.

MNC representatives subsequently made several trips to China to negotiate the theme park's financing with Sinosure and the state-owned Bank of China, according to documents seen by AFP.

Hary flew to China for meetings about the project in October 2016, according to MCC's website.

MNC declined to respond to AFP's questions about the project. MCC could not be reached for comment.

Neither the White House nor the Trump Organization immediately responded to emailed questions.

In January 2017, Hary travelled to New York and Washington for "a design review with Trump" and to attend the presidential inauguration, the documents showed.

Photos posted on Hary's Instagram account show him in meetings at Trump Tower with Trump's sons, Eric and Donald Jr., and posing with Trump himself.

Trump's China ties

The Lido City project is not the first to raise eyebrows about Trump's financial ties to China.

In early 2017, Beijing approved almost 40 trademark applications Trump had long sought to protect his business interests in the country.

McClatchy has previously reported the involvement of Chinese SOEs in another Trump project in Dubai.

Trump Tower houses the American headquarters of China's ICBC bank.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-stop-on-chinas-belt-and-road-1526055777.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Trans Sumatera*
Palembang - Indralaya 

























*Madiun-Caruban Toll Road/ Part of Trans Java Toll Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Exports of Indonesian Motorcycles Continue to Grow Robustly*
14 May 2018 | 

Motorcycle Export
AISI
Motorcycles
Indonesia's motorcycle exports in the first four months of 2018 reached 174,123 units, up 41.1 percent year-on-year from exports in the January-April period one year earlier. These data were released by the Indonesian Motorcycle Industry Association (AISI). The marked increase in exports is attributed to the competitive price of Indonesian motorcycles in combination with good quality.

Earlier, stakeholders in Indonesia's motorcycle industry had already informed that prices of Indonesian motorcycles are competitive because there is no price difference between units sold on the domestic market and those that are sold on the international market. Meanwhile, recent rupiah weakness should make Indonesian motorcycles even more competitive although production costs may also experience a rise as imports of specific spare-parts become more expensive.

The Yamaha brand was the most popular one in the aforementioned period. A total of 96,900 Indonesian-made Yamahas were shipped to overseas markets in the January-April 2018 period. After Yamaha the most popular Indonesian motorcycles are Honda, Suzuki, TVS, and Kawasaki.






Sigit Kumala, Commercial Head at AISI, added that massive production at home is another factor that causes competitive motorcycle prices, both on the domestic and overseas markets. Meanwhile, the improving global economy - including the economies of those markets that import Indonesian motorcycles - resulted in additional demand.

The table below does show a steep decline in motorcycle exports from 53,152 units in March 2018 to 44,271 units in the following month. Kumala, however, said no accurate conclusions can be drawn from this monthly decline because it all depends on the motorcycle stockpiles of importers. Hence, sharp swings in exports are possible on a month-on-month basis.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...otorcycles-continue-to-grow-robustly/item8793

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*After coal, government pushes DMO on gas for electricity*
source : Link





After introducing its domestic market obligation (DMO) policy for coal on March 12, the government is going forward with its plan to introduce a DMO for gas in an effort to reduce electricity prices.

Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry Electricity Director General Andy N. Sommeng said in Jakarta on Thursday that the DMO was expected to take effect by the end of this year.

*Two female students hoist national flag on Mt. Everest, conquer seven summits*
source : Link





Students Fransiska “Deedee” Dimitri Inkiriwang and Mathilda “Hilda” Dwi Lestari hoisted the national flag on the peak of Mount Everest, 8,848 meters above sea level, on Thursday morning.

The two climbers, both members of the Women of Indonesia’s Seven Summits Expedition Mahitala Unpar (WISSEMU), reached the peak at 5:50 a.m. local time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

on progress 70%
Largest Vishnu Statue in The World

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia picks team for $3bn Javan port*
*Indonesia's transport ministry yesterday named the three Japanese and two Indonesian companies that are to start building a new, Japanese-funded port on the northwest coast of Java, about 150km east of Jakarta.*

The port of Patimban is part of a large-scale upgrading of the Java’s transport infrastructure, intended to take the pressure off Jakarta’s Tanjung Priok port and connect with the planned $4.5bn upgrade of the 750km Jakarta–Surabaya rail line.

The contract, worth $1.2 bn, will go to Tokyo contractors Penta-Ocean, Toa Corporation and Rinkai Nissan Construction; the Indonesian companies will be Wijaya Karya, which is 65% state owned, and Jakarta-based Pembangunan Perumahan.

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi met executives from the consortium on Sunday near the site to notify them formally of their selection.

These companies will handle part of the project’s first phase and will break ground as early as next month.

Costing $3bn in total, the port is expected to have an annual capacity of 7.5 million TEU containers when fully complete in 2027, making it comparable to Antwerp or Los Angeles. It may be able to begin operations as early as next March, one month before Indonesia’s presidential election.

The port is intended as a transhipment hub for Southeast Asia, and to improve Java’s sclerotic transport networks. According to the _Nikkei Asian Review_, logistics costs account for well over 20% of the country’s GDP.

One group of beneficiaries will be Japanese car makers at the Karawang Industrial Estate, about 70km west of the port site.

The decision to move ahead with the scheme followed a meeting between Shinzo Abe, the prime minister of Japan, and Indonesian President Joko Widodo at a G7 meeting in Japan in May 2016. The Japan International Cooperation Agency has given the Indonesian government a $1bn loan towards the cost of the scheme.

source

*Patimban port project to break ground in early July*

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi has said that the development project for Patimban Seaport in Subang, West Java, will break ground in July, with the seaport targeted to start operating in 2019.

“God willing, the groundbreaking will be moved up to July,” Budi said on Sunday in Cirebon, West Java, as quoted by kompas.com.

He added that three contractors – Japanese company Penta Ocean Construction Co. and the two state-owned construction companies, PT Wijaya Karya and PT PP – would be managing the project

The project is funded through a 118.90 billion yen (US$1.07 million) loan from the Japanese government.*

JICA Indonesia senior representative Tomoyuki Kawabat said on Nov. 13, 2017 that the Japanese loan covered 83 percent of the total 144 billion yen funding for the project, as land procurement and taxes were the Indonesian government's responsibility.

The port will be situated roughly 70 kilometers from the Karawang Industrial Estate in West Java, where many Japanese automotive companies have built factories.

Once the project's first phase of development is completed, Patimban Seaport will have a container capacity of 1.5 million 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs), which will expand to 7.5 million TEUs once the second and final phase of construction is completed.

*should be billion
source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Minangkabau Airport train connection operated*
Sabtu, 19 Mei 2018 20:20 WIB - 12 Views

Reporter: Bayu Prasetyo





Minangkabau Ekspres at Minangkabau International Airport Station, in Padangpariaman, West Sumatra. (ANTARA FOTO/Iggoy el Fitra)

Batusangkar, West Sumatra (ANTARA News) - The express train of Minangkabau Airport has started to be operational and will be inaugurated by President Joko Widodo on Monday (May 21).

"The president will inaugurate the operation of Minangkabau Airport express train," West Sumatra Governor, Irwan Prayitno, said here on Friday evening (May 18).

The train has been operational since May 1. The authority gave an opportunity for the local people to board the train for free in three days.

The Indonesian Railway Company has set the fare of the airport train at Rp5 thousand and Rp10 thousand depending on the mileage.

The public can board the train from four stations, including Padang, Tabing, Duku, and Minangkabau Airport.

Jokowi plans to visit West Sumatra Province in two days from Monday (May 21).

He plans to witness the distribution of land certificates and check the infrastructure construction progress.
Editor: Ade P Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Kertajati Airport to operate on May 24*
Rabu, 23 Mei 2018 06:55 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Masterplan of aerocity of Kertajati Internastional Airport in Majalengka, West Java. (pupr.go.id)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kertajati Airport in Majalengka, West Java Province, will officially operate on May 24, beginning with the inaugural landings of two planes from Jakarta and Bandung (West Java).

"There will be a historical landing flown by Garuda Indonesia," Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi stated here on Tuesday.

Budi added that on May 24, 2018 Kertajati Airport can be already functioned, and technically the airport is ready to operate even before that date.

"Today is also ready. But internationally it will be allowed for flights on May 24," he said.

On the same occasion, the Director of Operations of Indonesian Air Navigation Service Provider (AirNav Indonesia), Wisnu Darjono, confirmed that Kertajati Airport is ready to be operated on May 24, 2018 at 00.00.

On the official operational day there will be two flights back and forth between Bandung and Kertajati. Garuda Indonesia and Batik Air will be the airlines which will be landing at the airport.

"From May 24, the airport will be open for operation. We have published internationally that on May 24 at 00:00 the airport is operational," he said.

Kertajati Airport will be the transit embarkation of Hajj as the runway has not been able to accommodate wide-bodied aircrafts.

Currently, the runway has 2,500 meters long so it cannot be accommodated wide-bodied aircrafts such as Boeing 777 which is commonly used for hajj flight.

The runway will be extended to 3,000 meters by July and is expected to complete within six months.

Later, Garuda Indonesia will transport pilgrims by Airbus 330 to Soekarno-Hatta Airport in Cengkareng, Banten. Then, the pilgrims will move to Saudi Airlines planes to fly directly to Saudi Arabia.

(KR-LWA/A014)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia wants to learn transportation safety at ITF Summit*

Farida Susanty
The Jakarta Post

Leipzig, Germany | Thu, May 24, 2018 | 09:40 am




A bus plunges into a 15-meter-deep ravine in Jl. Puncak-Cianjur in Cipanas subdistrict on April 30, 2017. (Antara/Yulius Satria Wijaya)



Indonesia wants to learn and adopt new transportation safety technology as displayed at the International Transport Forum (ITF) 2018 Summit in Leipzig, Germany. 

"If we talk about safety and security, we can't just rely on a single system. There are technologies that we can learn about," secretary of the Transportation Ministry's research and development agency, Fadrinsyah Anwar, said on Wednesday.

He revealed Indonesia’s focus on developing digital technology and the use of big data in the transportation system.

Indonesia has targeted to reduce the number of accidents by 80 percent by 2035, from the figure in 2010, he said.

According to Central Statistics Agency (BPS) data, the number of traffic accidents in 2010 in Indonesia stood at 66,500, a 5.5 percent increase from 63,000 accidents in 2009.

In the ITF, Indonesia wants to seek cooperation with agencies or other countries to improve transportation safety in the country, Fadrinsyah said, adding that Indonesia expected to hold bilateral meetings with several countries to discuss possible cooperation.

Organized by the International Transport Forum at the OECD since 2008, the Leipzig summit is the world’s largest gathering of transportation ministers and policy makers.

More than 40 ministers attend the three-day event, which runs from May 23 to 25, with around 1,300 delegates also participating.

Meanwhile, Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) deputy secretary general Masamichi Kono said governments needed to introduce the right regulation and use data to develop transportation safety. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...earn-transportation-safety-at-itf-summit.html


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Rio Tinto Is Ready to Accept $3.5 Billion Deal to Exit Giant Indonesian Mine*





Rio Tinto Group is said to be ready to accept a $3.5 billion deal with Indonesia for its interest in the giant Grasberg operation, paving the way for an end to a protracted, three-way wrangle over the world’s No. 2 copper mine.

A deal for Rio’s exit still depends on Freeport-McMoRan Inc. striking an agreement to transfer some of its stake to a local firm, according to people with knowledge of the discussions. No accord has been signed and an agreement may still not be reached, according to the people, who asked not be identified because the matter is confidential.

State-owned PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium, known as Inalum, plans to acquire Rio’s joint venture interest in the operation under a wider arrangement aimed at taking control of Freeport’s local unit, which owns and operates Grasberg, said the people.

Indonesia and Freeport have been locked in talks for more than a year to agree terms for the miner to cede majority ownership in Grasberg, part of a deal that will allow the producer to keep operating in the country. The U.S. miner jumped Tuesday, while Rio pared a loss in New York and then closed near a seven-year high in Sydney Wednesday as a deal that hands Inalum control of Freeport’s local unit promises to deliver a win for all three sides.

Freeport will retain exposure to what Chief Executive Officer Richard Adkerson described last week as a “remarkable” asset, while Rio can exit a problematic region and reward shareholders with some of the proceeds, according to Andy Forster, senior investment officer at Argo Investments Ltd., which manages more than A$5 billion ($3.8 billion).

An agreement between Rio and Indonesia is the key to spur a final resolution of the mine’s ownership, according to Freeport’s Adkerson . The U.S. producer has been acting as a “match-maker” to its current and future partners, he said last week in a speech at a Miami conference.

“They are negotiating basically, one thing -- the value of that transaction,” Adkerson said. “If that happens, I believe there will be strong momentum to finalize this process quickly -- and that appears to be the desires of the government from the top.”

Foreign miners have been given until 2019 to comply with divestment obligations, imposed amid a push by President Joko Widodo’s government to exert more local control over the nation’s resources. A previously agreed pact outlined plans for investment of as much as $20 billion in Grasberg through 2031, including the construction of a smelter.

“Discussions between Rio Tinto, Inalum and Freeport are ongoing, including as to price,” Rio said Wednesday in a statement. “No agreement has been reached, and there is no certainty that binding agreements will be signed.”

Inalum declined to comment, while a spokesman for Freeport didn’t respond to a request for comment. Riza Pratama, a spokesman for PT Freeport Indonesia, said the company hopes to conclude negotiations by the end of June.

For Indonesia, a deal would bring the asset into line with the country’s ambition for its natural resources “to be controlled by the state and be used for the prosperity of the nation," said Ahmad Redi, mining law professor at Tarumanagara University in Jakarta.

Gaining majority ownership will ensure Indonesia “will have maximum monitoring control over the operations,” according to Redi. “Secondly, Indonesia stands to receive significant dividends from the company.”

Rio, the world’s No. 2 miner, has been a partner in Grasberg since the 1990s under an agreement that helped Freeport finance an expansion. The London-based producer currently holds rights to a 40 percent share of output above specific levels, and had expected that to shift to 40 percent of all production from 2023, according to an April filing.

“It’s a fantastic deposit, but it’s been a bit of a challenging asset in terms of its ownership structure,” Argo’s Forster said by phone. “It just highlights the challenge of actually getting hold of assets that are in good jurisdictions.”

A tide of resource nationalism is causing miners to rethink where they invest, Rio Chief Executive Officer Jean-Sebastien Jacques said in a May 15 speech in Miami. The producer has flagged a strategy to continue to exit from unwanted operations, after agreeing to $5 billion worth of asset sales this year.

Freeport shares jumped as much as 6.5 percent on Tuesday before closing up 2.9 percent. Rio’s New York shares ended down 0.3 percent, recovering from a 0.7 percent decline earlier in the day, and closed 0.2 percent higher in Sydney.
source

*Uber's Exit Prompts Go-Jek to Finally Expand Beyond Indonesia*
*



*

Startup will enter Vietnam, Thailand, Singapore, Philippines
It plans to invest $500 million on an overseas expansion
Go-Jek, Indonesia’s first billion-dollar startup, will invest $500 million to expand ride-hailing and other services to four Southeast Asian countries, taking advantage of Uber’s pullout from the region to make its first international foray.

The Jakarta-based company will enter *Vietnam, Thailand, Singapore and the Philippines* in coming months, starting with ride-hailing but with the aim of replicating the multiple services it offers back home, it said in an emailed statement.

That will pit Go-Jek directly against larger rival Grab, including in the latter’s home market of Singapore. The Indonesian startup is taking the plunge after Uber Technologies Inc. agreed in March to swap its Southeast Asian business for a 27.5 percent stake in Grab, thereby withdrawing from a hotly contested region of more than 600 million people.

Go-Jek, whose backers include Warburg Pincus and KKR & Co., has evolved from an app to book motorbike taxis to a way to pay bills, order food or buy movie tickets in Southeast Asia’s largest economy. It recently raised funds from investors including Google, Tencent Holdings Ltd. and Temasek Holdings Pte and was valued around $1.8 billion in 2016 by CB Insights.

“Consumers are happiest when they have choice and at the moment, people in Vietnam, Thailand, Singapore and the Philippines don’t feel that they’re getting enough,” Go-Jek Chief Executive Officer Nadiem Makarim said in the statement. “We hope that as we arrive in new markets, we will quickly become everyone’s go-to lifestyle app.”

Grab, aided by $4 billion raised from investors led by SoftBank Group Corp., has also pushed aggressively onto Go-Jek’s home turf. Grab already operates in seven countries and is run by Anthony Tan, Makarim’s former classmate at Harvard Business School.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Soekarno-Hatta airport operator apologizes for baggage theft*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, May 24, 2018 | 01:23 pm



Airport staffers check luggage belonging to passengers at Terminal 3 of Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Banten on Aug. 9, 2016. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)



State-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura II (AP II) has apologized to a Garuda Indonesia passenger whose baggage was stolen at Terminal 3 on May 12.

The airport’s CCTV footage showed the bags had been stolen by a man wearing shorts and a striped long-sleeve T-shirt.

The alleged thief stood by the conveyor belt area at 6:30 p.m., 30 minutes before the passengers, who flew in from Bali, arrived at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport at 7 p.m.

Soekarno-Hatta branch communication and legal senior manager Erwin Revianto has apologized for the incident.

“We apologize for the inconvenience caused by our service,” Erwin said as quoted by _tempo.co_ on Thursday.

He added that AP II had met with Garuda Indonesia and its ground handling subsidiary, PT Gapura Angkasa, to discuss this matter. Gapura Angkasa will compensate the victim.

Read also: More baggage handlers involved in luggage theft

The AP II will also evaluate the monitoring system in the baggage claim area. The airport has 1,900 CCTV cameras monitoring activities inside and outside the airport.

Erwin, however, said the AP II now realized that some spots were not covered by CCTV cameras.

The operator would immediately handle the problem, he added. (cal/wit)

*Go-Jek sets sights on Vietnam*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, May 22, 2018 | 03:19 pm



A Jakarta resident uses his smartphone to access the Go-Jek application. (JP/Jerry Adiguna)



The management of Indonesian ride-hailing app Go-Jek has confirmed a report that the company is eying an expansion to Vietnam but declined to reveal any details.

“We cannot talk about the details yet, but yes, we have a plan to explore [business opportunities] there. When we are ready, we will make an announcement,” said Nila Marita, Go-Jek Indonesia’s chief of corporate affairs, as reported by _kontan.co.id_ on Tuesday.

Vietnamese news portal _VNExpress_ had reported that Go-Jek would start operations in the country in July.

In the neighboring country, Go-Jek is set to compete with Grab, which dominates the ride-hailing market in the country, and Singapore-based blockchain-powered ride-hailing app MV, which will reportedly also enter Vietnam in July.

To attract Vietnamese drivers to join its service, Go-Jek, reportedly will initially charge them no commission fee and will offer free installation of its geographical positioning system.

Go-Jek was also looking to enter the Philippine market, Reuters reported in April, citing Manila’s transportation regulator.

In trying to diversify its business, Go-Jek, has reportedly acquired local financial technology companies, underscoring its ambition to become the dominant player in the country’s nascent digital-payments industry. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Construction of eight dams to be completed this year: President*
Jumat, 25 Mei 2018 17:24 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo has visited the Kuningan Dam in Randusari Village, Cibeureum District, Kuningan District, West Java Province on Friday (25/5/2018). (Joko Susilo)

Kuningan, West Java (ANTARA News) - The construction of eight dams, including one in Kuningan District, West Java, is targeted for completion this year, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated.

Reviewing the development of Kuningan dam here on Friday, the president reiterated that the construction of eight dams will be completed this year.

The government of Indonesia, through the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry, has been building 65 dams across the country and will soon be completed one-by-one.

He explained that the construction of Kuningan dam will also be completed this year, as no problem has been encountered with the surrounding population of 365 families.

On completion, the president noted that the Kuningan Dam will be capable of irrigating three thousand hectares of rice fields in the districts of Kuningan and Brebes in Central Java.

"This dam can also meet the raw water requirement of 300 liters per second for 300 thousand families," the head of state added.

Located in Randusari Village, Cibeureunq Sub-district, the Kuningan dam is constructed to store 25 million cubic meters of water.

(O001/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/C/O001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

First trial of Palembang Light Rail Transit had been conducted successfully

*Sukses Uji Coba, Kereta LRT Palembang Melaju 35 Km/Jam*
*Raja Adil Siregar* - detikFinance




Foto: Dok. Humas LRT Palembang











*Palembang* - Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi memastikan uji coba Light Rail Transit (LRT) di Palembang, Sumatra Selatan berjalan dengan baik. Menurutya, kereta sudah berjalan dengan kecepatan hingga 35 Km per jam saat tes dinamis.

"Sekarang sudah dilakukan tes dinamis, menurut laporan kereta LRT sudah bisa berjalan dengan kecepatan 35 Km/Jam di atas rel tanpa ada hambatan saat uji dinamis," kata Budi Karya saat ditemui di Palembang, Sabtu (26/5/2018).

*Baca juga: *LRT Palembang Melintas Mulus untuk Pertama Kalinya

Menurut Menhub, proyek pengerjaan LRT di Kota Palembang telah berjalan sesuai target. Seluruh progres pengerjaan mulai dari tiang hingga ke konstruksi dipastikan selesai pada Juli mendatang.






Dengan begitu, kereta LRT dapat segera beroperasi sebelum berlangsungya Asian Games mendatang. Sehingga LRT dapat digunakan sebagai transportasi massal oleh atlet dan official dari bandara ke komplek olahraga Jakabaring Sport City. 

"Konstruksinya udah selesai semua, saat ini mulai menguji lintasan dengan kereta LRT yang real. LRT akan disiapkan dalam waktu dekat dan beroperasi kurang lebih 3 atau 4 minggu sebelum Asian Games berlangsung," katanya. 

"Kita mau LRT bisa digunakan oleh atlet dan official saat Asian Games, termasuk oleh masyarakat Palembang. LRT juga akan menjadi contoh untuk kemajuan di Kota Palembang bagi daerah lain," kata putra kelahiran Sumatera Selatan ini.

*Baca juga: *Diuji Coba, Kereta LRT Palembang Mulus Melintas di Atas Rel

Sebagaimana diketahui, kereta LRT baru saja dilakukan uji dinamis pada Selasa (22/5) dari pukul 21.00 WIB hingga dini hari. Uji dinamis dilakukan mulai dari Depo menuju stasiun OPI dan stasiun Jakabaring.

Tidak ada kendala berarti dalam uji coba dinamis yang dilakukan diatas rel. Kereta juga diketahui dapat berjalan mulus saat melakukan uji coba pengereman dan uji kelistrikan. 

*(dna/dna)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PT Inalum posts net profit of Rp1.5 trillion last year*
Minggu, 27 Mei 2018 09:17 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara






Inalum (id.wikipedia.org)

Medan, N Sumatra (ANTARA News) - State-owned aluminum producer, PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum), posted a net profit of Rp1.5 trillion last year, or 60 percent higher than the target of Rp0.9 trillion set in its 2017 business plan.

"Of course, it is quite encouraging. We hope it will increase in the future," PT Inalum Business Development Director, Oggy Achmad Kosasih, said here on Saturday.

Last year, PT Inalum produced 215,192 of aluminum ingots and 3,625 tons of billet and alloy.

Just in the first four quarters of 2018, Inalum produced 73,315 tons of aluminum ingots, or 41.3 percent of the target of 177,620 tons for 2018, and 5,372 tons of billet and alloy, or 9.3 percent of the target of 57,470 tons for 2018.

PT. Inalum sold 205,980 tons of aluminum ingot and 1,296 tons of billet and alloy last year. Meanwhile, in the January-April 2018 period, aluminum ingot sale reached 58,661 tons, or 33 percent of the target of 177,620 tons, and billet and alloy sale stood at 3,706 tons, or 6.4 percent of the target of 57,470 tons for 2018.

Since November 27, 2017, PT. Inalum has become a mining holding company, comprising state mining firm PT. Antam Tbk, state coal mining firm PT. Bukit Asam Tbk, and state tin mining firm PT. Timah Tbk. PT Inalum also holds a 9.36 percent stake in gold and copper mining firm PT. Freeport Indonesia.

Reported by Juraidi
EDITED BY INE
(T.S012/A/KR-BSR/S012)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Palembang Metro Train Trial Test*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Exports to the EU

Indonesia is preparing for a worst-case scenario should the European Parliament's draft of a ban on the use of palm oil in biofuels get approved by the European Commission and European Council.(Antara Photo/Reno Esnir)


_By_ *Adinda Normala* _on 5:31 am May 26, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Featured , Trade
Jakarta.* Indonesia is preparing for a worst-case scenario should the European Parliament's draft of a ban on the use of palm oil in biofuels get approved by the European Commission and European Council.

In January, members of the European Parliament voted in favor to phase out the use of biofuels made from palm oil by 2021 to fulfill the EU’s Renewable Energy Directive, which aims to reach a renewable energy target of 27 percent by 2030, including in transport fuels.

A decision on whether the ban will be legally imposed in all EU country members will be made in 2019. If approved, Indonesia and Malaysia, who together produce nearly 90 percent of the world’s palm oil, will suffer a hard blow.

"There’s an [ongoing] study about stopping exports to the European Union altogether. When it’s done, Indonesia can see that palm oil trade with them is risky. The study is to eradicate that risk once and for all," Mahendra Siregar, executive director of the Council of Palm Oil Producing Countries, said in a discussion hosted by the Jakarta Foreign Correspondents Club (JFCC) on Friday (25/05).

The council has commissioned several research institutions and universities to help produce its research, which is expected to be completed by the end of the year at the latest.

Palm oil is a key source of revenue for Indonesia — the world’s biggest palm oil producer — accounting for about 14 percent of the country's total exports.

The EU is the second largest export market for Indonesian palm oil, importing around 5 million tons of the key Nutella ingredient each year. According to Ministry of Trade data, the EU has always been in the top two destinations for palm oil, along with India, since the 1990s.

Purbaya Yudhi Sadewa, deputy minister of coordinating maritime sovereignty at the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs, said the EU must address trade barriers that discriminate against palm oil for the matter to be solved quickly.

"Our goal is not to force the European Union to use palm oil, but we demand fair treatment for palm oil with other vegetable oils," Purbaya said, adding that the EU now seems to solely target palm oil.

"If the European Union has shown that they are not discriminatory towards palm oil, then we will gladly comply to their policy," he said.

The EU has insisted that it has no intention of building trade barriers against Indonesian palm oil and will address all drivers of deforestation, including soy, cocoa and coffee, but it has so far only proposed to ban palm oil imports.

"The way I see it there is a [business] competition as they [EU country members] produce rapeseed oil which is expensive, while our palm oil is cheaper," Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita told reporters last month.

According to a study by the Malaysia Palm Oil Council, oil palms occupy 9.2 million hectares of agricultural land and produces 31.8 percent of global oils, while soybean and rapeseed crops require 10 times this amount of land to produce similar yields.

"This is an unhealthy competition … If it [palm oil] is disturbed, then we will also disturb the EU," Enggartiasto said, adding that the ministry plans to ban fisheries from the EU if the draft is approved.

*Deforestation*

Vincent Guerend, EU Ambassador to Indonesia and Brunei Darussalam, however, said the union is considering to progressively replace food-based biofuels by more advanced ones, such as electricity, to prevent land-use changes affecting peatlands and tree cover.

"The EU was the one to promote biofuel as renewable over 10 years ago. But because EU is such a big market, it has some very strong pull effects—negative effects to be exact," Vincent said.

According to Vincent, food prices are rising due to increasing land use for palm plantation that reduces available land for food crops. The expansion also contributes to deforestation, threatening species including elephants and orangutans.

Data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) shows that land used for palm plantation rose from only 4 million hectares in 2000 to 11.9 million hectares in 2017. That figure is predicted to increase to 13 million hectares by 2020.

A research study by the European Commission also shows that greenhouse gas emissions from biodiesel are more than three times higher than those from conventional diesel engines, when indirect effects are considered.

*New Markets*

Indonesia shipped out the highest value of palm oil ever in 2017, contributing to the year’s $12 billion trade surplus.

According to BPS, palm oil exports and its derivative products reached $23 billion, up 26 percent from $18 billion in the previous year. The increase was in line with higher sales in non-traditional markets, according to a report by the Indonesian Palm Oil Association (Gapki) released in January.

The export volume of palm oil to Africa countries jumped nearly 50 percent to 2.3 million tons in 2017 from 1.5 million, while exports to Middle Eastern countries also increased by 7 percent to 2.1 million tons from 1.9 million, the report showed.

China — facing a threat of declining edible oil supply in trade wars with the United States — has also promised to increase palm oil imports from Indonesia by up to 500,000 tons per year. China bought 3.73 million tons of Indonesian CPO last year, from 3.23 million tons in 2016.

"When we talk about the importance and significance of the EU on palm oil, this is the reality, which means the worst scenario can lead to a situation that palm oil can live without the EU. The question is of course whether the EU can live without palm oil," Mahendra said.
http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-considers-stopping-palm-oil-exports-to-the-european-union/


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

_




_
*Indonesia Improves in Getting Private Money for Infrastructure*
_The Jakarta-Cikampek II Elevated Toll Road is funded under a PPP scheme. (Antara Photo/Risky Andrianto)_

*By : Amal Ganesha* | on 2:42 PM May 28, 2018
*Category : Business, Economy, Analysis, Featured, Indonomics
Jakarta. *President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo must have felt relieved and proud when the presidential airplane touched down at Kertajati International Airport in Majalengka, West Java, to inaugurate its service last week.

The president can now showcase the airport as a successful and punctual public-private partnership (PPP) for infrastructure development.

Initiated by the provincial government of West Java in 2009, the $800 million airport project was initially marred by land-clearing and financing problems. In 2015, Jokowi decided to step in with a state fund for the airport's runway, taxiway and air navigation system.

The move allowed Bandarudara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB), a state-owned enterprise, to concentrate on developing the terminals.

Since then the project has become more attractive to investors, who saw a much lower risk. A syndicate of local Islamic banks injected $68 million into the airport last year. And soon BIJB will sell multimillion-dollar asset-backed mutual funds to investors.

"The Kertajati airport is an example of successful cooperation between the central government, provincial government and the private sector. We will replicate this business model in other regions to accelerate development," Jokowi told reporters on the airport's taxiway on Thursday (24/05).

*Second Best*

Indonesia was second after China in terms of attracting private funds to infrastructure projects last year, according to the World Bank's Private Participation in Infrastructure (PPI) report released in April.

It showed Indonesia attracted $15.4 billion to 11 projects. Of that amount, about $6 billion alone was used to build the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway, which is in 60 percent funded by a consortium of Indonesian state-owned companies and in 40 percent by Chinese enterprise China Railway Construction Corp.

Among 304 projects considered in the report, 58 percent of the world's PPI was in China, Indonesia, Mexico, Brazil and Pakistan, amounting to $93.3 billion, a 37 percent increase from 2016.

Indonesia's infrastructure push started under President Jokowi, who in 2015 said that more than $400 billion will be spent to accomplish 247 national strategic projects by 2019. Since 2014, when he took office, 30 of the projects, worth Rp 94.8 trillion ($6.7 billion) have been completed.

*Stronger Mechanism*

Since its implementation in the 1990s, private participation has been limited to the sectors of transportation and energy infrastructure. Having realized that the state budget simply cannot bear the costs of its infrastructure projects, the government has broadened the scope of public-private partnerships. Health care, telecommunications and water treatment projects have also been included.

A 2015 presidential regulation, which expanded these financing possibilities, also set up a guarantee mechanism to fix the rate of return for investors in such projects. It also established Sarana Multi Infrastruktur (SMI) to help channel private funds into ready-to-built projects, and Penjaminan Infrastruktur Indonesia to provide guarantees for investors.

"Over the past few years, the Indonesian government has considerably strengthened the legal and institutional frameworks for PPPs," ADB country director for Indonesia, Winfried Wicklein, told the Jakarta Globe in an email last week.

"By improving the quality of project preparation, ensuring competitive, fair and transparent procurement processes, and complying with obligations under existing long-term PPP contracts, Indonesia can deepen private sector interest in its PPP program," he said.

There are 12 ongoing PPP infrastructure projects, including the Jakarta-Cikampek II Elevated Toll Road.

The National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) said that in 2018 there will be at least 15 new public-private projects, including the $1 billion, 71-kilometer Yogyakarta-Bawen Toll Road.

Of these 15, only the $34-billion West Semarang Water Supply has been tendered, the rest are still being prepared.

*Benefits, Costs*

The most common form of public-private partnership is called "build, operate, transfer." With this model, a public facility is built and operated by a private enterprise for a longer time, after which its ownership returns to the government.

With this scheme, the government can refrain from taking in more loans or save the money for social programs.

"However, when a toll road is built under a PPP scheme, it means the private operator would charge higher prices [to obtain profit]. When this happens, people may have to bear the higher price, which also means lower social benefits of the projects," said Ahmad Mikail, an economist at Samuel Sekuritas Indonesia.

The government should take this into consideration.

"Whether a PPP has gone effectively is when people are satisfied with the facility built under the scheme," Ferdinand Pecson, head of PPP Center of the Philippines, told the Jakarta Globe earlier this month.
________________________________________________________________________________________

*Bank Indonesia Raises Key Interest Rate in Unscheduled Meeting*
30 May 2018 |
In line with expectations the central bank of Indonesia (Bank Indonesia) raised its benchmark interest rate - the BI seven-day reverse repo rate - by 25 basis points to 4.75 percent in an unscheduled meeting on Wednesday (30/05). In combination with the scheduled monthly policy meeting on 16-17 May 2018, Bank Indonesia raised the benchmark interest rate by a total of 0.50 percent this month.

This decision came only a few days after the inauguration of new Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo. And it shows that the new governor does not want to wait before a Federal Reserve decision at the June FOMC meeting (12-13 June 2018) before adjusting Bank Indonesia's monetary policy. It is widely expected that the Fed will raise its benchmark interest rate again at this policy meeting. Such expectations lead to capital outflows from emerging market economies, including Indonesia. The latest Bank Indonesia decision to raise its benchmark before the Fed releases any official decision shows that Warjiyo wants to be ahead of the curve.





After Bank Indonesia announced the unscheduled policy meeting on Monday (28/05) - during office hours and not as usual after markets closed - the rupiah and Indonesia's benchmark Jakarta Composite Index immediately strengthened significantly as the market seemed confident that the meeting would imply a rate hike.

Meanwhile, the deposit facility and lending facility were also raised by 25 bps to 4.00 percent and 5.50 percent, respectively (effective per 31 May 2018).

In a statement that was released on the official website of Bank Indonesia it was written that rupiah stability was the key reason for the latest interest rate hike. Besides the rate hike, Bank Indonesia also emphasized that it will continue to optimize its dual intervention policy in the foreign exchange and bonds markets to safeguard plenty of liquidity amid the high degree of volatility at the moment.
______________________________________________

tl,dr:
*On Public-Private Partnerships*: Through simple accumulation of experience, Indonesia has managed to create better PPP offers, generating larger private interest. In 2017, Indonesia attracted the second largest private funding amount for infrastructure development globally after China. This comes as relieving news after fears that low private participation in the infrastructure drive could lead in burgeoning government debt. Experts welcome the improvement but caution that PPPs that favour private interests too much will result in harming long-term public interests.

*On BI rate Hike*: After years of prioritising economic stability over economic growth, the hike in interest rates so soon after the new inauguration of BI Gov. Perry Warjiyo signals that the central bank is committing to strong and hopefully decisive action in order to counteract a weakening rupiah and stimulate better economic growth, especially in light of the scheduled meeting in June where another rate hike is expected. Despite that, the central bank states that is well aware of the risks of intervening during high volatility and is moving to safeguard liquidity of funds in the markets as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 477953



Soon we will see them roaming in Jakarta, Bekasi and near the area...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Soon we will see them roaming in Jakarta, Bekasi and near the area...



yup, if i remember correctly, JABODEBEK route will be using INKA built LRT trains. They won't be ready until 2019 though..


----------



## Nike

*Frozen meats from india to enter North Sulawesi`s market*
Senin, 4 Juni 2018 17:08 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Nancy Lynda Tigauw





Imported meats (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Iqbal/16)

Manado, N Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - North Sulawesi`s State Logistic Office has urged the authority in Jakarta to supply frozen meats imported from India to the province`s market ahead of the Eid holiday 2018.

"This is the headquarter`s policy to offer options to the people ahead of Eid," Head of North Sulawesi`s State Logistic Office Eko Pranoto noted here on Monday.

For the first phase, the logistic office plans to distribute six tons of Indian meats priced at Rp80 thousand, or around US$6 per kilogram.

The imported meats will be stocked as a precautionary measure to handle higher demand during Ramadan, particularly in the last three days before Eid, according to Head of North Sulawesi`s Trade Office Jenny Karouw.

Karouw remarked that based on previous years, the demand would increase up to 100 percent compared to the normal sales.

For instance, Karouw noted that eight to 13 cows were butchered daily at the local farmer market Bersehati Manado, while during Eid season last year, the number increased to 46 cows per day.

"We need to take precautionary measure to handle this matter, and we will continue to work with related offices," she noted.

The Trade Office has also supported the State Logistic Office to supply frozen meats from Java.

At present, meats are sold at Rp115 thousand, or around $8 per kilogram, according to North Sulawesi`s Trade Center.



Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

*Downstream palm oil industry growing*
Minggu, 3 Juni 2018 21:14 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: A Saragih





Palm oil fresh fruit bunches (ANTARA PHOTO/Rahmad)

Jakarta,(ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Federation of Vegetable oil Industries (GIMNI) said the country`s downstream palm oil industry grew positively including in vegetable oil, oleochemiacl and biodiesel industries.

Executive Director of GIMNI Sahat Sinaga said there are a number of factors supporting the growth of downstream palm oil industry including a cut in the import tax on biodiesel by the European Union, active trade diplomacy launched by the government, retaliation by the U.S. government again a number of countries including China, Mexico, and the European Union (EU) and the dollar appreciation .

"These factors have brought in fresh air for palm oil trade in global market," Sahat said a gathering between the media people the Association of Downstream Palm Oil Industries grouped in the Federation of Vegetable Oil Industries (GIMNI), Indonesian Association of Biofuel Producers (APROBI), Indonesian Association of Oleochemical Producers (APOLIN).

Meanwhile, General Chairman of APOLIN Rapolo Hutabarat, predicted that the country`s oleochemical exports would grow 22 percent to 4.4 million tons, from 3.6 million tons last year.

Increase in oleochemical exports followed growing global consumption of oleochemicals for the cosmetics industry, tire industry and oil drilling industry and other manufacturing industries.

Export grew with the new investment by oleochemical producers like PT Energi Sejahtera Mas and Unilever, he said.

In 2017, the country`s exports of oleochemicals were valued at US$3.3 billion in 2017.

This year, exports are expected to rise to US$3.6 billion. In the first quarter of this year oleochemical exports totaled 1.1 million tons valued at US$915 million.

Sahat said cooking oil will no longer sold in bulk, adding, the process of transition from bulk to bottling is expected to be wrapped up in 2019.

"In 2020, there is no more cooking oil sold in bulk," he said.

In 2018, domestic consumption of cooking oil is predicted to reach 12.759 million tons , up from 11.056 million tons in 2017.

Most of palm-oil consumption in the country is for food -- 8.414 million tons for food and specialty fats; 845,000 tons for oleochemical and soap noodle, and 3.5 million tons for biodiesel.

Paulus Tjakrawan, the chairman of APROBI, said biodiesel consumption in the country this year is predicted to rise 500,000 tons.

The prediction would be a reality if the use of non subsidized biodiesel is as expected including in the use of biodiesel in mixture with diesel oil to fuel locomotives and mining heavy equipment.

"If B-20 is used for railways, domestic consumption of biodiesel could increase by 200,000 to 500,000 kiloliters," Paulus said.

B-20 (a mixture of biodiesel 20 percent in diesel oil) has been used to fuel the locomotive of the train of the state-owned railway company (PT KAI) serving the Palembang-Lampung track .

Head of the unit of Locomotive Depot of Tanjung Enim Batu Nurdin said there was no problem in the locomotive of the railway after using B20 fuel in the operation in the last three months.

There was no difference in the performance of the engine when using B20 from when it used 100 percent diesel oil, Nurdin told reporters and a monitoring team from the Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Ministry .

He said based on the checking of the locomotive, there should be no problem using B20 fuel in the operation of the Palembang unit of PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI).

Based on the CO emission test, B20 is more environmentally friendly than pure diesel oil.

With this encouraging development , B20 could be permanently used for the locomotives of PT KAI, he said, adding, Indonesia would be the first to use B20 fuel for locomotives.

Paulus also said the decision of WTO which favored Indonesia against the EU anti dumping policy is great victory for Indonesian palm oil industry.

In addition the European Commissioner has sent a signal that it would not back up the palm oil resolution of the European Parliament, prompting a number of Indonesian biodiesel producers to start studying exports of that commodity to Europe after exports had to stop in the past several years.

"It is predicted that Indonesia`s biodiesel exports to Europe would reach 500,000 kiloliters this year," he said.

The country has also exported biodiesel to other countries but small in volume, he added. (AS/A014)









(T.SYS/A/H-ASG/A014) 03-06-2018 18:58:30
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Trial run of the 1st Jakarta MRT' trainset

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*PLN operates Bengkayang steam power plant*
Selasa, 5 Juni 2018 15:01 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Martha Herlinawati S

Pontianak, W Kalimantan, (ANTARA News) - State-owned electricity company PLN for Singkawang area started to operate a steam power plant (PLTU) located in Tanjung Gundul, Sungai Raya Kepulauan sub-district, Bengkayang district, West Kalimantan province.

Kalimantan Regional Business Director Machnizon Masri said the operation of several projects in Kalimantan aimed to improve power supplies during the holy month of Ramadhan and Eid Al-Fitr.

"Once we have successfully connected the transmission network interconnection in the provinces of South Kalimantan and East Kalimantan. Now, PLN operates one more PLTU in West Kalimantan," he said on Tuesday.

Bengkayang power plant was included in the government`s second fast track program and its development has started in July 2013 with a total investment value of more than Rp1.3 trillion.

"Thank God, we can realize our vision to make Kalimantan brights in Ramadhan," he said.

The operation of the Bengkayang PLTU is planned to add 50 Mega-Watt power supply to Equator System.

On the same occasion, Singkawang Mayor Tjhai Chui Mie appreciated the PLN`s efforts to meet the electricity needs, especially in Singkawang.

"As a developing business city, we invite many investors to invest here," he said.

He was optimistic that the availability of electricity would also encourage the growth of investment in the area.




Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/116022/pln-operates-bengkayang-steam-power-plant


----------



## Nike

*How to Give Rural Indonesia Light?*
In many rural areas of Indonesia, the electrification rate is below 50 percent. (Antara Photo/Mohamad Hamzah)


_By_ *Andre Woolgar* _on 4:00 pm Jun 03, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy
Jakarta.* The government's ambition to provide electricity to all Indonesians faces the biggest challenges in rural areas, where difficult terrain and lack of infrastructure hinder the national utility company from extending the power grid.

Today, 95 percent of the country's households are electrified, close to the government's Indonesia Terang (Bright Indonesia) program's target of 97 percent by the end of 2019.

But still, remote and not easily accessible regions remain in the dark. Papua, where most of the villages can be reached only by bush planes, has only 49 percent of its households connected to the grid. The electrification rate in East Nusa Tenggara is also low — 59 percent. In Central Kalimantan it is slightly higher, at 76 percent.

It is uneconomical for cash-strapped state power company Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) to build plants to power only some 100 homes. Those who install power generators in villages also face uncertain investment return.

"Don't worry about technology. The biggest problem is … where is the money coming from? Via investment, or grant or blended funding? How is that money going to be paid back?" Andre Susanto, founder of Inovasi Dinamika Pratama, a consulting company for renewable energy projects in Southeast Asia, said in a discussion last week.

PLN invests about $10 billion a year on power generation and distribution, with a monopoly on the latter. Drowning in debts, however, it has to spend almost double of that amount for interest payment.

According to Andre, to support the country's electrification, grantors such as the Green Climate Fund can be used to finance renewable energy projects in Indonesia's remote rural areas, involving local communities for sustainability. His team provides technical assistance, feasibility studies and training for such projects, to make sure they also serve to empower the communities and involve women.

The benefits from electrification are immediate.

Veronika Sri Setiawati, executive director of Yayasan Suluh Insan Lestari, an educational NGO working with communities living on the banks of the Baliem River in Papua, observed how greatly electricity opens access to education. The solar panels that have recently been installed in the area provide light for children to learn and do their homework.

"If there is light, they can study ... Education offers further enlightenment, for the future to be brighter," she said.

http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/give-rural-indonesia-light/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia takes over China’s position as largest tourist contributor*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-position-as-largest-tourist-contributor.htmlhttp://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-position-as-largest-tourist-contributor.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia takes over China’s position as largest tourist contributor*
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-position-as-largest-tourist-contributor.htmlhttp://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-position-as-largest-tourist-contributor.html



This is great news!

As of 2017, Indonesia is ran a 699.1 million USD trade surplus with Malaysia, the fact that malaysian are also spending their hard-earned cash in Indonesian hotels and businesses means that it will help to improve our economy, and fund jobs for Indonesians. A tourism growth of 25% in a _year_ from Malaysia is wonderful, considering that the average is 9%.

Furthermore, Malaysian tourism is also much less controversial than Chinese tourism, at least this way there will be less brouhaha about Chinese influence and whatnot.

Thanks for posting this, usually you just try to troll. Glad you are breaking the habit.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Mozambique begin talks on trade deal*
Selasa, 5 Juni 2018 22:46 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Vicki Febrianto

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Mozambique has started their first-ever negotiations for a Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) following a joint commitment reached during the Indonesia-Africa Forum (IAF) in April this year.

Indonesia`s bilateral trade negotiation director in the Trade Ministry, Ni Made Ayu Marhini, said the first round took place in Maputo on May 31 and June 1. Most articles had been agreed on by the two countries.

"Our counterparts in Mozambique had welcomed our proposals on the agreement. As a result, the two parties have completed most articles of the PTA`s draft," she said in a statement on Tuesday. The Mozambique delegation was led by the national external trade director, Amilcar Arone.

Marhini, who led the Indonesian delegation, said that when the negotiations were completed by the year-end, Indonesia would have its first PTA with an African nation. "After the IAF in Bali, we (the two countries) are committed to establish the PTA," she added.

Besides, the President, Joko Widodo, had instructed the Trade Ministry to expand business to non-traditional markets to increase exports.

The PTA, Marhini said, was aimed at easing tariffs on products of both countries. Mozambique, she noted, was a potential hub in Africa for Indonesia`s exports. Marhini said there was potential for more collaboration between the two countries, including in raw materials.

The total trade of Indonesia and Mozambique in the 2013-2017 period declined by 23.75 per cent. Indonesia`s trade balance with Mozambique remains positive.

The total trade between the two countries increased by 82.2 per cent from US$ 44.5 million in 2016 to US$ 54.1 million in 2017.

Indonesian products that can be exported to Mozambique include soap, palm oil, cement, margarine and paper. Indonesia can import nuts, ferro-alloys, raw tobacco and cotton from Mozambique.




Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*government, house agree to macroeconomic assumptions*
Selasa, 5 Juni 2018 20:55 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Calvin Basuki

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government and House of Representatives have agreed to macroeconomic assumptions and development targets during their introductory meeting to formulate the 2018 state budget draft.

"We have recorded what the leaders and members of the House`s Commission XI have conveyed, and we will use it to formulate the financial notes," Finance Minister Sri Mulyani noted at the parliament building here on Tuesday.

At the meeting, the government and parliament agreed to the targets of economic growth at 5.2-5.6 percent, inflation rate at 2.5-4.5 percent year-on-year, the rupiah`s exchange rate at Rp13,700-Rp14 thousand per dollar, and interest on three-month treasury notes at 4.6-5.2 percent.

They also agreed to the development targets, including the open unemployment rate at 4.8-5.2 percent, poverty rate at 8.5-9.5 percent, gini ratio at 0.38-0.39, and human development index at 71.98.

The government is expected to use the macroeconomic assumptions and development targets to formulate the financial notes for the 2019 state budget draft.

"Of course, we consider the inputs and views of the leadership and members of the House Commission in formulating the financial notes," she stated.

Mulyani stated that the introductory discussion with the House`s Commission XI is aimed at enabling the government to make the state budget a credible and effective instrument.



Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Indonesia's Annual Inflation Rate Slows in May 
Indonesia's annual inflation rate slowed in May. (Antara Photo/Sigid Kurniawan)


_By_ *Nilufar Rizki and Maikel Jefriando* _on 4:15 pm Jun 04, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy
Jakarta. *Indonesia's annual inflation rate slowed in May as the increase in food prices remained modest despite rising demand during the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, data from the Central Statistics Agency showed on Monday (04/06).

The headline consumer price index (CPI) in May rose 3.23 percent from a year ago, slightly below the median forecast in a Reuters poll, which had expected a rate of 3.28 percent. April's annual rate was 3.41 percent.

On a monthly basis, consumer price rose 0.21 percent.

The annual and monthly rates were unusually low for inflation during Ramadan, which was a "delightful news" for authorities seeking to keep inflation under control, said Suhariyanto, the head of the statistics agency.

However, the annual core inflation rate, which excludes government-controlled and volatile food prices and was more affected by the rupiah currency's weakness, rose to 2.75 percent in May, from April's 2.69 percent. The poll had expected a rate of 2.73 percent.

Bank Indonesia targets inflation at 2.5-4.5 percent this year.

_Reuters_


----------



## Nike

*Bank Mandiri to go ahead with plan to open branch office in the Philippines*
Kamis, 7 Juni 2018 17:01 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Bank Mandiri President Director Kartiko Wirjoatmodjo. (ANTARA PHOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-owned lender Bank Mandiri decided to go ahead with its plans to open a branch office in the Philippines, after the House of Representatives (DPR) agreed on the ASEAN Framework Agreement on Services (AFAS) bill into a law as the legal basis for national banks to expand into ASEAN.

"We are trying to enter ASEAN. In the Philippines, we met with the finance minister and the central bank," Bank Mandiri President Director Kartiko Wirjoatmodjo said during a hearing with DPR Commission XI in Jakarta on Tuesday.

The opening of a branch office in the Philippines is still possible because the opportunities are very large considering the banking industry in the country has not been as crowded as it is in Indonesia.

"The Philippines is not as crowded as Indonesia, we are planning to go into retail and mass-market. This is the process and we are trying to enter," he said.

Bank Mandiri is also considering opening a branch office in Malaysia, but potential customers are limited because they have to compete with local banks such as CIMB Niaga and Maybank.

"In Malaysia, there are Indonesian people who work as migrant workers, but opening (a branch) there will be too brave," Wirjoatmodjo added.

The AFAS Act is the ratification of the Protocol to Implement the Sixth Package of Commitment on Financial Services under the ASEAN Framework Agreement on Services to open opportunities for Indonesian banks to operate in ASEAN countries.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the AFAS Act is a stage of cooperation to open access to the ASEAN financial services market that can create prosperity for Indonesia.

Currently, there are very few national banks that have branch offices or business units abroad due to various provisions and requirements that are considered difficult for countries where national banks are interested to expand, according to Mulyani.

"Based on the principle of equality, it is agreed that a number of facilities are required for national banks to enter ASEAN countries," said Sri Mulyani.

Reported by Satyagraha
Y013/INE
(T.Y013/A/KR-BSR/F001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Inalum plans to build hydropower plant in north kalimantan*
Kamis, 7 Juni 2018 16:59 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminum (Inalum), which has an aluminum smelter in North Sumatra, said it plans to build a hydro-power plant (PLTA) in Kayan, North Kalimantan.

The power plant with a capacity of 1,700 megawatts is planned to supply power to an aluminum smelter to be built in that area, Chief Executive of the state-owned company Budi Gunadi Sadikin said here on Tuesday.

Inalum, which is the holding company for state-owned mining companies outside oil and gas, was given a share to build a 1,700 MW hydro power plant in Kayan in North Kalimantan.

"I was asked to speed up the construction of a PLTA in North Kalimantan. We are given a share to build a PLTA with a capacity of 1,700 MW," Budi said.

He said the power production from the PLTA would be channeled to an aluminum smelter to be built by Inalum in North Kalimantan.

The smelter with a capacity of 500,000 tons to 1 million tons a year, would be built in a new industrial estate in the province -- the Tanah Kuning International Port and Industrial Estate. Mangkupadi.

Budi said as construction of a PLTA would take 5 years on the average, the government wants that work should start immediately.

"The project would cost around US$7 billion. We hope to be able to start construction next year," he said.

Separately, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan welcomed the plan to build the project.

"Inalum is looking for partner. But Inalum would be the lead investor," Luhut said.

A deputy for Infrastructure Coordination at the Coordinating Ministry Ridwan Djamaluddin said Inalum plans to build the power plant is for efficiency.

Although it would build the project itself, Inalum would look for not only one source of fund, Ridwan said.

"Inalum would look for partner in financing. The financier or investor could be from China," he said.

He said the new aluminum smelter would need only 1,000 MW, but Inalum plans to build a PLTA with a generating capacity of 1,700 MW to be prepared for any increase in requirement. (AS)


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s Booming Tourism Industry
_What growth in Indonesia’s tourism sector tells us about Jokowi’s economic policies._

Indonesia’s tourism industry is booming. In 2017, the country welcomed over 14 million overseas visitors, an increase of more than 2 million from the previous year. This rapid increase in visitors, and the billions of dollars in foreign currency flowing with them, seems likely to continue. This is not mere happenstance, but rather the result of a coordinated and strategic government effort to drive growth in the industry. In 2015 the Ministry of Tourism set a goal of 20 million foreign visitors by 2019. At the time, with numbers hovering around 9 million, this appeared to be an optimistic target but the most recent data suggests they are on pace to achieve it or come very close.






The question then is what’s driving this rapid growth?

The answer seems fairly clear: with the election of Jokowi, the government set clear benchmarks for what it wanted to accomplish in the tourism sector, then designed and implemented a multipronged effort to achieve those goals. These efforts have been helped by a weakening rupiah, which increases Indonesia’s allure as an affordable tourist destination. But that is only a one part of a bigger picture which includes multifaceted efforts to restructure the Ministry of Tourism, market Indonesia more aggressively as a tourist destination, enact regulatory reforms to attract investment, and target strategic destinations outside of Bali for development and promotion. Since the program kicked off in 2015, the industry has grown by leaps and bounds, generating a flurry of economic activity and creating hundreds of thousands of jobs.

Part of this had to do with timing as Jokowi’s election in 2014 roughly coincided with a drop in global commodity prices. This exposed a weakness in Indonesia’s export-heavy economy, which tends to put off structural reforms during times of high oil and gas prices. With a drop in prices, policymakers subsequently sought to diversify the economy by prioritizing the development of non-export service sectors, such as tourism. How the government went about laying the groundwork for explosive growth in the sector reveals key insights about the process of governance and economic policymaking in Indonesia under Jokowi.

In 2015, the ministry rolled out a new 5-Year Strategic Plan, setting clear goals for itself to achieve by 2019. These included the 20 million visitor number, as well as attracting Rp. 240 trillion ($17.2 billion) in foreign exchange, employing 13 million people in the industry and boosting the sector’s contribution to national GDP to 8 percent. To accomplish these goals, the ministry was first overhauled. Prior to 2015, tourism development and promotion were grouped under the umbrella of the Ministry of Tourism and Creative Economy, meaning that in addition to tourism promotion, the ministry was also engaged in financing and producing films, art and music that represented Indonesian culture and society. The 2015 restructure spun off the creative economy activities, allowing the ministry to focus more narrowly on only the development and marketing of tourist destinations. Along with this narrower mandate, it also received a significant budget increase. For instance, the budget for overseas marketing in 2016 was Rp. 1.777 trillion ($127 million), which is more than the entire ministerial budget for 2014.

Equipped with bulked up fiscal resources and a more focused objective, the ministry began to concentrate its efforts on developing and marketing four priority destinations: Labuan Bajo, the gateway to the Komodo Islands; Borobudur, a UNESCO World Heritage site in Central Java that houses a 9th century Buddhist temple; Mandalika, an enormous resort development currently under construction in Central Lombok; and Lake Toba, the world’s largest volcanic caldera lake in North Sumatra.

The purpose of developing these areas is to increase Indonesia’s profile as a marquee tourist destination outside of Bali. Bali alone accounted for over 5 million of last year’s 14 million visitors, including a huge increase in Chinese tourists. But if Indonesia’s tourism industry is to remain sustainable over the long-run, the country needs to diversify the destinations it has to offer, weaning itself off an overreliance on Bali and distributing the benefits of tourism more evenly throughout the country.

To that end, a multipronged effort to develop the four priority destinations was rolled out. The first step included regulatory reforms intended to remove red tape for investors and visitors. In 2014, the president relaxed visa entry requirements, allowing visa free travel for citizens of 45 countries. In 2016, this was expanded to 169 countries. In conjunction with this, a series of regulatory reforms were pushed through early in the Jokowi administration, including opening hotels and restaurants to 100 percent foreign ownership, a streamlined permitting process for businesses and new construction, and a presidential decree speeding up the often time-consuming process of land acquisition.

Crucially, these regulatory efforts have been rolled out in tandem with big on-the-ground infrastructure projects, so that all facets of the program will have the effect of complementing each other. Since the beginning of his administration, Jokowi has been pushing for infrastructure investment and construction of roads, airports and seaports. This will improve Indonesia’s efficiency as a link in global supply chains, while also making it easier for millions of foreign tourists to access its marquee destinations.

In the last few years, Lake Toba in North Sumatra has seen a flurry of construction activity. The stunning caldera lake lies several hours from the provincial capital of Medan, and in the past could only be reached by small propeller airplanes or by taking a minibus or car several hours over poorly maintained roads. After Jokowi took office, he pushed hard to accelerate infrastructure projects in order to improve access to the area. In 2017, he opened the renovated Silangit Airport, which now has a longer runway and much larger passenger terminal. It has also been equipped with customs and immigration facilities to handle direct international flights.

In addition to the airport expansion, the Ministry of Public Works is improving and widening over 400 km of the inner and outer ring roads that connect various destinations around the lake. This is part of Rp. 800 billion ($57.6 million) in infrastructure upgrades, including a railway line connecting Medan to the Lake Toba area that went into service in February 2018, and a toll-road connecting Medan directly to the outer ring road which is under construction and should be completed in 2019. Lake Toba, which just a few years ago was difficult to reach, is now accessible via high-capacity international airport, rail and toll-road access will shortly following. Anticipating coming growth in tourist numbers, hotel development in the Lake Toba region has accelerated, with 39 new hotels built between 2012 and 2016.

Airport construction has been something of a theme in Indonesia under Jokowi and earlier this year in the Yogyakarta Special Administrative Area, the state-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura I completed the acquisition of 587 hectares of land at a cost of Rp 4.1 trillion ($295 million) which will be used for the development of a new international airport. Once completed, it is expected to have a capacity of around 15 million annual passengers, an increase of 13.5 million over Yogyakarta’s current very over-capacity international airport. The project was stalled by local landowners unwilling to sell, but new legal authoritiesgranted to the National Land Agency in 2015 via presidential decree have helped to expedite the final stages of the process. The completion of this airport will be a significant step toward reaching the government’s target of 2 million foreign visitors in Central Java by 2019.

The tourism industry is not only benefiting from big-ticket infrastructure projects, but also from an improved regulatory environment which is spurring large developments in Labuan Bajo and Mandalika. The Labuan Bajo Marina Project in East Nusa Tenggara will feature a 180-room hotel, ferry dock, restaurants and retail businesses. With a cost of around Rp. 398 billion ($28.6 million), the project is on target for completion in August 2018. While the Komodo National Park will continue to be a major draw, this commercial development will help diversify the sector and go a long way toward reaching the Ministry’s goal of 500,000 foreign visitors to the area by 2019. The Komodo Airport, which was upgraded and expanded in 2015, is ready to accommodate these increased numbers.

The Mandalika Special Economic Zone is a major development project located about a 30-minute drive from the existing Lombok International Airport. Thanks to relaxed investment regulations, this massive project has seen a flurry of activity since Jokowi officially opened it as a special investment zone in 2017. It is being developed as a high-end luxury resort area, similar to Nusa Dua in Bali, and already several international hotel chains have begun construction. Initial numbers, which are almost certain to rise, have attracted Rp. 2.2 trillion ($159.5 million) in investment. The development is expected to eventually create more than 58,000 jobs in the tourism sector and attract 2 million visitors by 2019.

Based on the totality of these efforts it seems clear that the Ministry of Tourism’s strategic plan is working. Moreover, it is working because different actors across a range of ministries, SOEs and jurisdictions have successfully coordinated their efforts in a way that complements one another. There are of course some downsides to accelerated growth and development. Big resorts, such as Mandalika, are often financed and owned mostly by foreigners, which risks excluding locals from sharing in the benefits of development. Poorly regulated land conversion risks environmental degradation like excessive sewage run-off, pollution and traffic congestion. The potential for adverse environmental impacts is especially acute in a place like Borobudur, where the ancient temple should ideally receive 2,000-3,000 people per day in order to minimize the effects of visitor traffic. In 2016, 3.8 million people (foreign and domestic) visited the UNESCO World Heritage Site, with visitor numbers exceeding 20,000 per day during peak times.

This reveals the double-edged nature of tourism-led growth. While the ministry’s strategic plan is well on its way to hitting broad-based metrics like overall visitor numbers, higher GDP, billions in foreign investment and the creation of hundreds of thousands of jobs, it is unclear the extent to which the attainment of these national-level goals will have negative consequences for local businesses and the environment. Furthermore, much of the government’s efforts have targeted foreign visitors and the currencies they bring. Less attention has been paid to developing the domestic tourism market, even though in 2016 there were over 264 million domestic visitors, vastly outnumbering the 11.5 million who came from overseas. As they chase overseas tourists, there is a risk of overlooking the enormous potential of the domestic travel market, a market that will almost certainly continue to grow in lock-step with the Indonesian middle class and the increasing amount of disposable income they are acquiring.

Nevertheless, the government’s effort to develop the tourism industry, and diversify its non-export economic sectors, has been largely very successful. This success can be directly linked to a coordinated, multi-faceted effort to address weaknesses in the sector through regulatory reform, aggressive marketing campaigns, bureaucratic restructuring, increased fiscal resources, and the targeting of strategic locations for development and improved accessibility with big-ticket infrastructure projects.

The final word on this effort is not yet in, as the program is scheduled to run through 2019. However, even now a substantial amount of the basic groundwork has already been laid for the realization of the ministry’s ambitious vision. With upcoming national elections in 2019 likely to serve as a referendum on Jokowi’s growth-oriented economic policies, the success of his government in boosting the tourism industry through sound policy-making and effective governance bodes well for him and his political allies.

_https://thediplomat.com/2018/06/indonesias-booming-tourism-industry/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*UI among world`s top 300 universities*
Jumat, 8 Juni 2018 05:25 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





University of Indonesia (UI). (ANTARA PHOTO/Feru Lantara/dok)

Depok, W.Java (ANTARA News) - The University of Indonesia (UI) is ranked 292 in the world along with two other universities -- the National Yang-Ming University (Taipei) and Beijing Normal University -- in the latest Quacquarelli Symonds (QS) ranking of World Universities for 2018-19.

UI`s Rector, Prof. Muhammad Anis, said here on Thursday that from year to year UI was able to compete with the best universities in the world. The ranking was evidence that UI had been recognised by the world and was able to hold its own with other universities in the Asia-Pacific and Europe.

The QS World University Ranking assessed 1,233 universities in 151 countries worldwide. The result was published on Wednesday (June 6) on its website https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2019.

UI succeeded in maintaining its position as the best university in Indonesia for seven consecutive years. The QS University Ranking is used as a reference by the Ministry of Research, Technology and Higher Education of Indonesia to measure the quality of the universities in the country.

Prof Anis said one of the efforts made by UI was to meet the indicators used by QS. This ranking reaffirms UI`s expertise in the fields of humanities, health, and science and technology.

Prof. Anis said that in 2018 UI would constantly improve the quality and quantity of research and community service. "In addition, we want to increase the participation of the UI academic community in responding to problems faced by people through cutting-edge and innovative research," he said.

The QS team felt that UI had significantly increased its International Faculty, he said. Currently, UI has 617 foreign lecturers and researchers, mostly from Australia, Philippines, Japan and Malaysia.

The other improvement was in employer reputation. This indicator reflected an the increase in satisfaction of companies` leaders in the performance of UI graduates in their organisations.

(KR-LWA/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/S012)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Indonesia's Fisheries Sector: Under a New Paradigm
The Indonesian fisheries sector grew rapidly throughout 2015 under the steam of the Jokowi government’s renewed focus on Indonesia’s competitive advantages within maritime related sectors. Under the new Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (MAF) Ms Susi Pudjiastuti, Indonesia’s fishing industry grew 8.37% year-on-year (yoy) in the third quarter of 2015, far above the country's overall economic growth of 4.73%. Capture fishery production until the third quarter of 2015 also increased by 5.05% compared to the same period in the previous year. The same holds true for aquaculture production which also increased by 3.9%. Another noteworthy breakthrough in 2015 was improved law enforcement against illegal fishing. No fewer than 117 illegal foreign fishing vessels were sunk by the Ministry of MAF throughout 2015. Minister Susi also prohibited 1,132 ex-foreign vessels from operating in Indonesia; this policy has resulted in a surge of fish stocks and catch from Indonesian waters and marks a new paradigm in Indonesia’s approach to its fisheries sector.





Various opportunities for investment exist within capture fishery, aquaculture, fish processing, cold chain systems, and warehousing

*A new wave*
The Indonesian government continues to improve its policies in order to enhance the living standards of fishermen and boost investment in the fishery sector. These policies include the opening of six sub-sectors in the fish processing industry to foreign investment, the provision of fishing equipment, storage and processing facilities such as modern ships and cold storage, and facilitating access to financing.

Ms Susi Pudjiastuti has begun a new wave of interest and growth in Indonesia’s fisheries sector. The Ministry has made important strides in boosting Indonesia's fishery sector, both in the upstream and downstream industry. This is evident from the increase in the capture fishery production to 4.72 million tonnes until the third quarter of 2015, up 5.05% compared to the same period in the previous year. The same holds true for aquaculture production which increased to 10.07 million tonnes, or up 3.98% over the same period in the previous year.

Overall, according to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), the fisheries sector in Indonesia has grown 8.37% yoy in the third quarter of 2015, far higher than the country's economic growth of 4.73% yoy in the same quarter. Until the end of 2015, domestic capture fishery production reached 6.2 million tonnes, while that of aquaculture reached 17.6 million tonnes. Although both areas actually missed their set targets, Indonesia is still the world's second largest capture fishery producer after China, and the fourth largest aquaculture producer in the world.

*Sinking ships*
Indonesia’s fish exports also suffered a decline in 2015. According to data from the Ministry of MAF, the value of total fish exports in 2015 was only $4 billion USD, which is a considerable gap versus the target of $5.8 billion USD. In addition to the slowing global business climate, the decline was also due in part to the ban of 1,132 ex-foreign ships from operating in Indonesian seas.

The Ministry of MAF issued a moratorium on ex-foreign vessels in November 2014 which were banned from fishing in Indonesian waters with those violating the policy facing the threat of having their ships sunk; often in rather public ways. As a result of this policy, many ex-foreign ships fled the country which resulted in a decline in exports to countries whose fishing boats engaged in illegal fishing including China, the Philippines, and Thailand. Based on data from the Ministry of MAF, fish exports to China and Thailand in 2015 decreased by 17% and 41.72%, respectively. In 2015, the United States was still the largest importer of Indonesian fishery products. The country accounted for 41% of total Indonesian fishery exports, followed by Japan (16%), Europe (12%) and the ASEAN countries (11%).

The Indonesian government has set a target to increase capture fishery production by 2.4% to 6.45 million tonnes in 2016 and aquaculture production growth by 8.72% to 19.5 million tonnes. These targets seem achievable given Indonesia’s vast areas suitable for aquaculture which are still largely unused. Currently there are 11.8 million hectares used for aquaculture in the sea, 2.3 million hectares of aquaculture area in brackish water, and 2.5 million hectares used for freshwater aquaculture.

In addition, Indonesia is also expected to see fish production growth in 2016 along with the expiration of the moratorium on the issuance of fishing permits for ex-foreign fishing vessels in October 2015. Warmer weather due to El Nino is also expected to help the growth of fish population in Indonesian waters. Indonesia’s capture fishery exports are dominated by tuna and skipjack. While aquaculture exports are dominated by tilapia, milkfish, shrimp, and catfish.

In 2016, exports of shrimp and other fishery products are expected to rise due to the implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC). Furthermore, the US cancelled import duties for 34 fishery products from Indonesia in mid-2015 under the generalised system of preference. At the same time, the US also banned the entry of fishery products resulted from forced labour in Southeast Asia which hit fish exports from competing countries such as Thailand and the Philippines.

*Increased government support*
As a maritime country with two-thirds of its territory consisting of sea; Indonesia's fishery sector has been sorely neglected in the past. The marine and fishery sector’s contribution to gross domestic product of Indonesia is still small, only 3.57% in 2014 with growth of only 0.6% over the previous three years. This dire state is beginning to improve under the Widodo administration. In 2016, the government allocated 13.8 trillion IDR in the 2016 State Budget (APBN) for the Ministry of MAF, up 31.4% from the budget allocation in 2015.





ASDP Indonesia Ferry
Mr Danang S. Baskoro
Ferries & Port Management

The sea is the future because it is very cost-effective. All we need is the political will, as this will improve our brand and improve our ability to receive credit needed for us to develop our services.
See InterviewLearn more about ASDP Indonesia Ferry

Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has issued a number of policies in support of fishermen and the sustainability of the fisheries sector in Indonesia since her induction as the minister. One of her controversial yet widely applauded policies is the eradication of illegal fishing by sinking illegal foreign vessels. This policy has managed to increase the national fish supply by 240%, which in turn increases the catch of local fishermen. The demand for fish from Indonesia among global export markets has also risen, in line with the drop in fish production in neighbouring countries.

In 2016, the government has prepared a number of policies to help support the Indonesian fishery industry. One such policy, among others, is the construction of new ports in fish production centres so that fishermen can directly export their catch without having to transport them first to large ports in Medan, Jakarta, Surabaya or Bali. The Indonesian government also plans to provide 3,200 modern fishing vessels and sow 1 million fish seeds. In the downstream sector, the government has plans to build 354 ice machines, 61 cold storage areas, two units of freighters and one processing vessel.

*Constraints remain*
Although the Indonesian government has taken various steps to enhance the local fishery sector, a number of problems remain. One of the major weaknesses of Indonesia’s fishery sector is that 95% of the 2.2 million people engaged in the sector are traditional fishermen. These fishermen lack the resources and capital to explore the huge potential of Indonesian aquatic resources. The majority of fishermen still use small boats and traditional equipment, which prevents them from going in to deep waters which results in lower catch volumes. They also have minimum access to finance as banks are generally reluctant to extend credit to the fishery sector, especially smallhold players, due to the high level of bad debts, which reached 11.76%.

Bank lending to the marine and fisheries sector in Indonesia in 2015 reached only 67.33 trillion IDR, or 1.85% of total bank lending of around 3,000 trillion IDR. The same is true in the multifinance industry where funding for the fisheries sector totalled only 1.7 trillion IDR, or 0.7% of the industry’s total loans.

Moreover, banks are more interested to disburse loan to the fish processing industry rather than the capture fishery or aquaculture industry. This is understandable given that the economic value of the fish processing industry reached 115 trillion IDR, far greater than the capture fishery and aquaculture sectors of 70 trillion IDR and 75 trillion IDR, respectively. Other constraints faced by the Indonesian fishing industry are the lack of infrastructure, technology and equipment such as ports, container ships and cold chain systems such as a cool boxes, ice factories and cold storage. As a result, fishermen do not have the bargaining power when it comes to choosing a market their catch which resulted in lower incomes.

A further challenge is the government’s policy allowing the import of fish from abroad. Stakeholders in the fishery sector consider the Trade Minister Regulation No. 87/2015 which was revised by Trade Minister Regulation No. 94/2015 concerning the ease of imports of fishery products has harmed the domestic fish processing industry for allowing import of processed fishery products that can be produced domestically.

Lastly, other major obstacles that hinder the growth of the fisheries sector is the low level of fish consumption in Indonesia, which until 2011 was ranked 5th in the ASEAN at 32.25 kg/capita/year. This is in contrast with national fish production which ranked number one in the ASEAN. In addition, the Indonesian palate tends to favour fresh and dried fish. As a result, it is difficult for fishermen to add value to their catch or the fish processing industry that produces fish meatballs and nuggets to thrive. This trend however is likely to change as the ranks of middle class continue to grow and the preference grows for frozen breaded fish and seafood from modern retail markets that offers greater convenience.

*Bright investment opportunities*
Foreign and domestic investment opportunities in Indonesia's fishery sector are for the taking. According to the Processing and Marketing Association of Indonesian Fishery Products (AP5I), the total investment needed by the capture fishery sector for the 2015-2019 period reached 127 trillion IDR. Meanwhile, the total investment needed by the aquaculture industry during the same period reached 320.73 trillion IDR. In 2016, investment required by the capture fishery and aquaculture sectors is expected to reach 23 trillion IDR and 29.97 trillion IDR, respectively.

Various opportunities for investment exist within capture fishery, aquaculture, fish processing, cold chain systems, and warehousing (See Indonesia’s New Negative Investment List; A Big Bang?). However, not all business sectors in the fishery industry are open to foreign investors. In the future, the government plans to prohibit foreign investment in the capture fishery sector. Foreign investors are only allowed to invest in the fish processing industry, with a maximum of 40% ownership in the western region and 60% ownership in the eastern region of Indonesia. Within fish processing, specific areas for investors to focus on are frozen fish, minced fish and surimi, canned fish, preserved shrimp and other frozen aquatic biota.

The Indonesian government has set up four supporting policies to boost investment in the fisheries sector, especially in the special economic zones. First, income tax incentives (PPH) in the form of a reduction in applicable tax by 5% per year for six years, a reduction in value added tax (VAT) in the form of free VAT on taxable goods, customs facilities in the form of duty-free entry for the imports of goods and capital, and a reduction of red tape through the streamlining of processes by BKPM.

Global Business Guide Indonesia - 2016

http://www.gbgindonesia.com/en/agri...sheries_sector_under_a_new_paradigm_11566.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PT INKA is busy to build sleeper train set

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pt inka expected to go global: minister*
Jumat, 8 Juni 2018 21:38 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Mentari Dwi G





Workers work on Light Rail Transit (LRT) carriages at PT Inka in Madiun, East Java, Monday (7/5/2018). (ANTARA /Siswowidodo)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The State-Owned Enterprises Minister, Rini Soemarno, has expressed the hope that the state-owned train manufacturer PT INKA can grow rapidly and go international.

In a statement on Friday, the minister emphasized that the company had great business prospects as the Indonesian railway industry had stepped into the Asian market.

PT INKA had long experience in making trains. The train operating at the Soekarno Hatta International Airport was a recent innovation by PT INKA.

The company had exported its products to a number of Asian countries including Malaysia, Bangladesh, Singapore, Thailand, and the Philippines, and even Australia.

Last January, it won a deal worth Rp 1.3 trillion (US$90 million) to supply locomotives to Zambia, marking its first foray into the largely untapped African market. PT INKA was looking at exporting to other African countries, including Nigeria, Sudan, Mozambique and Egypt.

PT INKA was expected to continue to innovate in delivering reliable and modern railway facilities for Indonesia`s transportation needs in the future, supported by skilled human resources keen on innovation, the Minister said.

"Innovation is very important given the competition in this era; PT INKA must continue to move forward and maintain its reliability," she added.

PT INKA`s exports included 50 broad gauge locomotives and 200 meter-gauge locomotives to Bangladesh, ballast hopper locomotive cars to Thailand and chassis locomotives to Australia.

PT INKA, which had a factory in Madiun, East Java, would also sign an agreement to produce hydraulic diesel locomotives for the Philippines this month.

The company also supplied rolling stocks for the Indonesian market, including the cars for the light rapid transit (LRT) system under construction in Jakarta and several other cities.

President Joko Widodo has called on Indonesian producers to explore new markets to reduce their dependence on traditional markets such as Asia and Europe.







Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## striver44

intermezo,prep for ASIAN GAMES 2019






sumber: ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Airlines Gain Top Safety Rankings

Three major Indonesian airlines have had their safety ranking upgraded to the highest level after Indonesia passed a key international audit. _Garuda Indonesia, Batik Air and Lion Air have all been upgraded to the top tier—seven stars—for safety by global rating agency Airline Ratings._






The upgrade is the result of a new audit of Indonesia's compliance with the eight categories in the International Civil Aviation Organization Universal Safety Oversight Audit Program, Airline Ratings' official website reported on Friday.

These included operations, airworthiness, accident investigation, aerodromes, organization, legislation, air navigation services and licensing. ICAO is the governing body of commercial aviation.

All three airlines have also completed the International Air Transport Association Operational Safety Audit (IOSA) which is conducted every two years. Airline Ratings' safety rating system, however, does not audit pilot training as this is covered to an extent under the IOSA audit.

In 2017, the all accident rate for airlines on the IOSA registry was nearly four times better than that of non-IOSA airlines (0.56 vs. 2.17) and it was nearly three times better over the 2012-16 period. All IATA member airlines are required to maintain their IOSA registration. There are currently 423 airlines on the IOSA registry of which 142 are non-IATA members.

Over the next few years, IOSA will undergo a digital transformation that will enable IOSA airlines to compare and benchmark their performance. In the long run, the digital transformation will help focus auditing on areas with the highest level of safety risk. Garuda Indonesia completed the IOSA audit in 2008 and has not had an accident or serious incident since.

After completing its audit, the European Union lifted its ban on Garuda Indonesia flying to Europe. The audit is an internationally recognized and accepted evaluation system designed to assess the operational management and control systems of an airline.

Many countries have now adopted the audit as the guiding principle for their aviation system.

_https://financialtribune.com/articles/travel/87635/indonesian-airlines-gain-top-safety-rankings_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Airlines Gain Top Safety Rankings
> 
> Three major Indonesian airlines have had their safety ranking upgraded to the highest level after Indonesia passed a key international audit. _Garuda Indonesia, Batik Air and Lion Air have all been upgraded to the top tier—seven stars—for safety by global rating agency Airline Ratings._
> 
> View attachment 479160
> 
> 
> The upgrade is the result of a new audit of Indonesia's compliance with the eight categories in the International Civil Aviation Organization Universal Safety Oversight Audit Program, Airline Ratings' official website reported on Friday.
> 
> These included operations, airworthiness, accident investigation, aerodromes, organization, legislation, air navigation services and licensing. ICAO is the governing body of commercial aviation.
> 
> All three airlines have also completed the International Air Transport Association Operational Safety Audit (IOSA) which is conducted every two years. Airline Ratings' safety rating system, however, does not audit pilot training as this is covered to an extent under the IOSA audit.
> 
> In 2017, the all accident rate for airlines on the IOSA registry was nearly four times better than that of non-IOSA airlines (0.56 vs. 2.17) and it was nearly three times better over the 2012-16 period. All IATA member airlines are required to maintain their IOSA registration. There are currently 423 airlines on the IOSA registry of which 142 are non-IATA members.
> 
> Over the next few years, IOSA will undergo a digital transformation that will enable IOSA airlines to compare and benchmark their performance. In the long run, the digital transformation will help focus auditing on areas with the highest level of safety risk. Garuda Indonesia completed the IOSA audit in 2008 and has not had an accident or serious incident since.
> 
> After completing its audit, the European Union lifted its ban on Garuda Indonesia flying to Europe. The audit is an internationally recognized and accepted evaluation system designed to assess the operational management and control systems of an airline.
> 
> Many countries have now adopted the audit as the guiding principle for their aviation system.
> 
> _https://financialtribune.com/articles/travel/87635/indonesian-airlines-gain-top-safety-rankings_



Lion air? Well they dont have decent record actually


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Lion air? Well they dont have decent record actually



That's also what i thought, but if the recent audit conclude otherwise.. i'll congrats them for the improvement.


----------



## Nike

*Manufacturing Activity Indonesia at 23-Month High in May 2018*
04 June 2018 | 

Manufacturing Industry
Indonesia Manufacturing PMI
Manufacturing
The Indonesia Nikkei Manufacturing Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) showed a slight improvement to a reading of 51.7 in May 2018, up from 51.6 in the preceding month, meaning that activity in Indonesia's manufacturing sector expanded last month (a reading above 50.0 indicates expansion, while one below 50.0 indicates contraction). The PMI index measures the activity level of purchasing managers in the manufacturing sector. This survey is closely watched as purchasing managers usually have early access to data about their company's performance, which can be a leading indicator of overall economic performance.

Indonesia's manufacturing activity continued to expand in May 2018 with growth being supported by the fastest rise in new orders since July 2014. Stronger domestic demand conditions were named the key reason for rising new orders. According to anecdotal evidence, manufacturers added new domestic clients.

Meanwhile, output in Indonesia's manufacturing sector rose for the fourth consecutive month, hence marking the longest period of expansion (nearly five years). Output growth came on the back of stronger inflows of new business.

In contrast, new export orders declined for the sixth straight month in May. This decline in new orders from abroad was attributed to weak demand across global markets. However, the rate of contraction moderated since April's 13-month record.

Inflationary pressures picked up in Indonesia, with input costs rising at the highest rate in more than 2.5 years (October 2015) due to high pressures on the Indonesian rupiah and broad-based US dollar strength. This resulted in higher costs for imports of raw materials. Subsequently, output prices (factory gate prices) rose to the greatest extent since December 2015.






With regard to the foreseeable future, manufacturers are optimistic that output (and general business prospects) will strengthen in the next 12 months. The degree of optimism was at a three-month high, reflecting expected improvements in demand and planned company expansions.

However, Indonesian manufacturing companies reduced their staffing levels in May 2018, albeit at a marginal pace, despite the rise in new order book volumes. This is due to a decline in backlogs of work. Panelists highlighted that there were sufficient resources to ensure the timely completion of outstanding work.

Aashna Dodhia, economist at IHS Markit, was quoted saying: "The improvement in the health of Indonesia's manufacturing sector in May 2018 was the strongest since June 2016, supported by the quickest upturn in new business since July 2014. Panelists indicated that this reflected stronger domestic demand, as global demand for Indonesian goods remained subdued."

He added that "sustained pressure on the Indonesian rupiah materialized into the sharpest increase in input costs since October 2015. May's PMI prices data validate Bank Indonesia's decision to raise the benchmark interest rate for the first time since 2014. It is hoped that the interest rate policy move will help safeguard Indonesia from foreign capital flight and relieve pressures on the rupiah."

*Manufacturing PMI Indonesia:*

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...donesia-at-23-month-high-in-may-2018/item8821

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Homecoming Season in Indonesia with Ships *

PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia (PELNI) will prepare 26 fleets to serve homecoming Lebaran 2018 (1439 Hijriya). The vessels will stop at 91 ports, serving 1,100 sections covering a distance of 98,329 miles with a capacity of 53,763 pax / day, including dispensation .

For convenience of using sea transportation as convenient as land and air transport, the Indonesian government has revitalized passenger terminals at important Seaports throughout Indonesia. The revitalization involves the construction of a passenger terminal that is in the same class as the airport passenger terminal. Equipped with check in area, baggage claim, screening check of passenger luggage, bridge from terminal to ship. Schedule of departure and arrival of the ship is also more organized. Currently being built a port of executive Merak and port executive Bakauheni serving passenger ships that will cross from Java Island to Sumatra Island and vice versa.

Pelni divides three service clusters, the western region consists of Tanjung Priok, Tanjung Pandan, Pontianak, Batam, Tanjung Pinang, Tanjung Balai Karimun, Belawan, Natuna Island, Semarang, Surabaya, Sampit and Kumai. The middle region consists of Makasar, Baubau, Balikpapan, Nunukan, Tarakan, Pare-pare, Bima, Labuan Bajo, Lewoleba and Kupang. And the Eastern region are Ambon, Banda Neira, Namlea, Ternate, Tual, Sorong, Manokwari, Biak, Serui, Nabire and Jayapura.

The composition of western region passengers is 39 percent, middle region is 43 percent and eastern region 19 percent. In addition, to anticipate demand, Pelni conducted rerouting to segments of passengers, including for the western region of Batam-Belawan, Kumai-Semarang, Sampit-Semarang, Kumai-Surabaya, Sampit-Surabaya and Balikpapan-Surabaya.





























> Under Construction Merak Executive Port, Banten Province, Java Island












*1st class Bed room*




*family 1st class Bed room*




*2nd class Bed room*




*Economy Class Rest Area*




*Restaurant*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*$1b Loans From ADB to Support Indonesia's Fiscal, Investment Reforms






*
The Asian Development Bank has approved $1 billion in policy-based loans to support Indonesia's reforms in public expenditure. (Reuters Photo/Nyimas Laula)


_By_ *Adinda Normala* _on 3:52 pm Jun 09, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy
Jakarta.* The Asian Development Bank has approved $1 billion in policy-based loans to support Indonesia's reforms in public expenditure, and to improve the country's investment climate.

The loans will be $500 million for the second phase of the Fiscal and Public Expenditure Management Program and $500 million for the last installment of the Stepping Up Investment for Growth Acceleration Program.

The first loan aims to help the Indonesian government with its budget cycle and expanding social assistance programs, in accordance with the Manila-based lender's goal to improve the country's budget management and transparency.

"The program has enabled the government to increase targeted spending and improve the quality of spending in priority areas such as health and education," Sani Ismail, ADB's senior financial sector specialist for Southeast Asia, said in a statement on Friday (08/06).

Indonesia has reallocated its fuel subsidies to direct assistance for poor families in 2015, including through the cash transfer Family Hope Program (PKH), which targets to reach 10 million poorest households by the end of the year.

This year, the government set a budget of Rp 50 trillion ($3.6 billion) for the program. President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo promised to double it next year.

The second ADB loan is aimed at reducing investment barriers and encouraging more public-private partnerships to boost Indonesia's investment-led growth.

"The program will help the government boost efficient public and private investment, while also addressing investment constraints at the subnational level," Robert Boothe, ADB's public management specialist for Southeast Asia, said in the statement.

Indonesia in recent years has been trying to decrease its complicated regulations and prohibitive costs of setting up and maintaining business to attract more investment. The government has rolled out a series of economic policy packages since 2015, including steps to ease working with its notorious bureaucracy.

The reforms made Indonesia score its seven-year high in foreign direct investment last year, with Rp 430.5 trillion.

Indonesia's rank in the World Bank's "Ease of Doing Business" index has jumped to 72nd out of 190 countries last year, from 114th in 2014. Jokowi wants Indonesia to be 40th by the end of his term in 2019.

In May last year, Indonesia also secured investment grade ratings from the world's "big three" credit rating agencies — Fitch Ratings, Standard & Poor's and Moody's — for the first time since 1997.


http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/1b-loans-adb-support-indonesias-fiscal-investment-reforms/


----------



## Nike

*Oil, gas upstream investment recorded at $3.7b as of May*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, June 8, 2018 | 08:10 am



The logo of the Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKKMigas). (Antara/File)



The Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKKMigas) announced that the realization of the oil and gas upstream business only reached US$3.7 billion as of May or 26 percent from the $14.2 billion targeted in the 2018 state budget.

On Wednesday, SKKMigas program and communication division head Wisnu Perbawa said the investment was relatively small in terms of exploration and exploitation.

He, however, added that it was common for investment realizations to be low in the first half of the year, but he expected significant increases in the coming months as a number of projects were now preparing rigs and locations.

“In such processes, the investment has not been recorded,” said Wisnu as reported by _kontan.co.id_. He, however, declined to elaborate on the projects that have not been realized.

He added that the drilling works would increase in the second half of the year. “We hope our investment target will be achieved by the end of the year.”

Meanwhile, the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry recorded that the investment realization in the oil and gas subsector only reached $10.18 billion, last year, consisting of $9.33 billion of upstream and $844.58 million of downstream investments.

The upstream investment consisted of $9.15 billion for exploration and $180 billion for block exploration, while the downstream investment consisted of $54.97 million for manufacturing, $4.2 million for storage, $696.44 million for commerce and $1.38 million for an investment in state-owned gas distributor PT PGN. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...am-investment-recorded-at-3-7b-as-of-may.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Six more LRT cars to arrive on Saturday*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sat, June 9, 2018 | 05:35 pm



An LRT car is unloaded at Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta in April. Six more cars are expected to arrive on Saturday. (Antara/Galih Pradipta)



Six cars for the light rail transit (LRT) project are expected to arrive in Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta, on Saturday afternoon.

President director of city-owned construction company PT Jakarta Propertindo, Satya Heragandhi, said the ship carrying the train cars from South Korea had been located in Jakarta Bay waters. “It will probably dock this afternoon,” Satya said Saturday as quoted by _kompas.com_.

However, the trains will only be able to be unloaded in the evening. The trains will later be transported to Mal Kelapa Gading LRT station.

“Since the Idul Fitri holiday is coming, the trains will not be transported to the station until June 22,” Satya said.

Previously, two LRT cars arrived in April.

“We bought a total 16 cars. The remaining 8 will be sent in July and August,” said Satya.

The 16 LRT cars will serve the 5.8-kilometer LRT line connecting Velodrome in Rawamangun, East Jakarta, to Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta.

The construction project for the first LRT line is set to be finished in August ahead of the quadrennial sporting event, the Asian Games. The Games will be held from Aug. 18 to Sept. 2 in Jakarta and Palembang, South Sumatra.(iwa)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/06/09/six-more-lrt-cars-to-arrive-on-saturday.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pelindo I builds cargo terminal ports to support industry*
Minggu, 10 Juni 2018 14:10 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Ganet Dirgantara





Batuampar Cargo Terminal Port of Batam (ANTARA PHOTO/Joko Sulistyo)

Jakarta, June 10 (ANTARA News) - State-owned port operator Pelindo I is building cargo terminal ports in a number of regions as a strategy to support local industrial development.

"We are developing cargo terminal ports to support local industry such as what we are developing in Bintang to support investors in the Lobam Industrial Zone," Pelindo I President Director Bambang Eka Cahyana said when contacted by Antara on Sunday.

He said other cargo terminal ports being built included in Kijang to support bauxite mining and in Sibolga to support the Martabe gold mining activities.

In Bintan, Pelindo I has to use a special crane from Germany to support the smoothness of stevedoring activities, he said.

"Cargo terminal ports we are developing include those in Kijang, Tanjung Pinang, Sibolga, Malahayati and Perawang," the Pelindo I president director said.

He said these areas will later be connected to the Trans Sumatra Toll Road thereby palm oil industries will need a special bulk port.

The development of the bulk port will be built in cooperation with an industrial zone under the management of Wilmar Group. It is expected that the development of the bulk port will commence in the second semester of 2018.

Cahyana said that besides developing ports of its own initiative, Pelindo I is also developing the same port under the designation of the government.

These included government designation of the Batu Ampar container terminal port of Batam, he said.



Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New sleeper train to serve the home coming season

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> New sleeper train to serve the home coming season


jurusan mana mas ?

Nama keretanya apa ?

Tiketnya berapa harganya ?

Kelihatannya menarik untuk dicoba.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

pr1v4t33r said:


> New sleeper train to serve the home coming season



The fare is *too expensive* _(value for money)_
For the amount of money I would expect equal service quality* as those found in Business class airline, unfortunately that is not the case with this train.

* = Service quality is very broad term which cover not only accommodation arrangement, but also service personnels (their look & demeanor), F&B, and others amenity services.


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> The fare is *too expensive* _(value for money)_
> For the amount of money I would expect equal service quality* as those found in Business class airline, unfortunately that is not the case with this train.
> 
> * = Service quality is very broad term which cover not only accommodation arrangement, but also service personnels (their look & demeanor), F&B, and others amenity services.


Tell us more! I doubt I'd ever use it, but if you've rode on it before why not write a quick review about it. It'll be appreciated by anyone who needs to travel around Indonesia.

______________________________





Can't believe I just found the PUPR youtube page now. It's surprisingly competent and their vids don't feel cringe-worthy or boring like most government broadcasts are.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Tell us more! I doubt I'd ever use it, but if you've rode on it before why not write a quick review about it. It'll be appreciated by anyone who needs to travel around Indonesia.



I haven't ride in that specific _*not-so-sleeper*_ train yet, however I'm loyal customer of PT.KAI because I've suffered mild-case of aviophobia (fear of flying), and I had try Sembrani Priority which also in the same fare rate (Rp 900k), and this new train will not be much of a different at all other than the accomodation aspect.

Suffice to say although PT. KAI is busy about improving accomodation level (which is good) they apparently forget the other critical aspects of selling premium service, and that is F&B.

In Sembrani Priority the seating sadly was still 2 - 2 which making it too expensive, furthermore the choice of F&B is also extremely limited. For such fare rate I would expect the onboard F&B to be similar to those of Garuda Indonesia Business class, however the choice of F&B is similar to those of the regular Sembrani., even the so-called mini-bar only offer hot coffee and tea  heck my own mini fridge has more selection of beverages than that.

As I had stated above, selling premium service is more about the value-added amenity services and not just about accomodation. Maybe my opinion is biased because I had traveled to so many places in the world since I was 14 years old, however if PT.KAI wish to succeed in selling Premium Service they still has long way ahead of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> For such fare rate I would expect the onboard F&B to be similar to those of Garuda Indonesia Business class, however the choice of F&B is similar to those of the regular Sembrani., even the so-called mini-bar only offer hot coffee and tea  heck my own mini fridge has more selection of beverages than that.
> 
> As I had stated above, selling premium service is more about the value-added amenity services and not just about accomodation. Maybe my opinion is biased because I had traveled to so many places in the world since I was 14 years old, however if PT.KAI wish to succeed in selling Premium Service they still has long way ahead of them.



Nah, you're sharing constructive criticism, nothing wrong with that. It's something _very_ rare in this forum, since it mostly caters to nationalists that want to discuss their military toys and show them off to one another. At least at first, it all started from the Pakistan _DEFENCE _forum after all.

The Indonesian community here is pretty large, and by the standards of the grand majority of posters here, among the best behaved. Apart from this and the defence thread we also have the moderately active:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-aerospace-forum.328315/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-defense-equipment-and-arms-exports.345821/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/jakarta-the-other-sides-you-dont-know.462139/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1001-indonesia.494080/page-7
Among others. Haven't seen you around before, so, welcome to the community! I hope you enjoy your time here.

Also, a mini-bar that only serves tea and coffee isn't a minibar. You did right calling it out. Maybe for the train attendants they should cooperate with Garuda Airlines, nationalism aside, it legit has some of the best attendants in the airline business.


----------



## Nike

*Komodo park crowded with tourists*
Senin, 11 Juni 2018 12:02 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Aloysius Lewokeda





Tourists were observing Komodos or giant lizards (Varanus Komodoensis) on Rinca Island, East Nusa Tenggara, recently. (ANTARA /Hendra Nurdiyansyah)

Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - Many tourists mostly foreign tourists have visited the Komodo National Park, an island in East Nusatenggara, special for its ancient Komodo dragon.

The number of domestic tourists also grew spending some time of the long holidays ahead and during Ied ul Fitr, to see the giant lizard not found in other place in the world.

"Currently the Komodo National Park is crowded with visitors because of the long holidays," Budi Kurniawan, head of the National Park said on Monday.

Budi said since early June, 2018, more tourists mainly foreign tourists have visited the island , now one of the world`s seven wonders of nature.

Normally more tourists visit the island until the high season in August, he said.

"In long holidays there are always more visitors especially foreign tourists to visit the island," he said.

It is not rare that tour operators reject demand for their service because of limited availability of vessels for transport to that island, he said.

"All vessels available in that area have been rented by other groups of tourists," Budi said.

Based on data at the Komodo National Park, 45,630 tourists mostly foreign tourists visited the island, which is one of the country`s 10 main tourist destination areas, in the first four months of the year.

Foreign tourists made up 27,550 of the total number of visitors with domestic visitors 17,640.

The number of visitors rose significantly from 38,147 in the same period in 2017.

"Normally the number of tourists was higher in June until peak season in August," Budi said. (AS)



Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> jurusan mana mas ?
> Nama keretanya apa ?
> Tiketnya berapa harganya ?
> Kelihatannya menarik untuk dicoba.



KA Argo Bromo Anggrek, rute Stasiun Gambir - Stasiun Surabaya Pasarturi, harga tiket Rp900 ribu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> It's something _very_ rare in this forum, since it mostly caters to nationalists that want to discuss their military toys and show them off to one another.


I probably one of those _extremist nationalist _in real life , however that due to my life experience of constant interaction with many kind of peoples from across the world. However I do notice that most Indonesian posters here has lack of any technical knowledge regarding any weapon system let alone any basic operational knowledge with any.



Logam42 said:


> Maybe for the train attendants they should cooperate with Garuda Airlines, nationalism aside, it legit has some of the best attendants in the airline business.



You know training those flight attendant ain't cheap (at least that is what they told me, and after spending few hours with her I tend to agree that she isn't going to be cheap to maintain )

Less known fact about flight attendant (and also train), they all outsource employee, and thus the quality of their training will rely solely to the company that supplied them. 5 stars airline such as Garuda however has the most stringent standard regarding flight attendant selection of which I hope they can always keep up.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s investment-led growth continues: World Bank*
Selasa, 12 Juni 2018 09:25 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





Bank Dunia (World Bank) (commons.wikimedia.org)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - An investment-led economic expansion has kept Indonesia`s economy growing at a solid pace, reaching 5.1 percent in the first quarter of 2018, according to the World Bank`s June 2018 Indonesia Economic Quarterly.

"Indonesia`s sound macro-economic fundamentals continue to provide a solid buffer against rising global volatilities," World Bank Country Director for Indonesia and Timor-Leste, Rodrigo A. Chaves, said in a statement here on Monday.

Chaves remarked that sound economic management has kept inflation in check and debt levels at about only half of the legal threshold.

Looking forward, however, Indonesia`s progress will depend on crucial structural policies such as those seeking to provide the population with the right skills for the future.

High global commodity prices have spurred higher investment, especially in machine, equipment, and vehicles, leading to fastest growth in gross fixed capital formation in more than five years.

The outlook for Indonesia?s economy continues to be positive for the rest of the year, with GDP growth projected to reach 5.2 percent in 2018 on stronger domestic demand.

Risks to this outlook include continued volatility in global financial markets and disruptions to international trade.

This latest edition of the Indonesia Economic Quarterly takes a closer look at 15 years of education reforms and assesses their impact in improving education outcomes and human capital in Indonesia, and the challenges that remain.

While schooling attainment has grown significantly, student learning remains below the levels of other countries in the region, compromising Indonesia?s competitiveness in the global economy, according to the report.

"More educational reforms are needed urgently to significantly enhance the quality of learning among students. With a large number of teachers retiring in the next decade, there will be a crucial opportunity to upgrade Indonesia`s teaching force," Lead Economist for the World Bank Indonesia, Frederico Gil Sander, remarked.

Graduates of secondary and tertiary education will have the necessary skills to find jobs in a changing labor market only through sustained efforts to improve the quality of learning outcomes.

Key recommendations for further education reforms include defining and enforcing teacher qualifications; complementing existing education financing mechanisms with a targeted, performance-based transfer for lagging schools and districts; and launching a national campaign to generate public pressure to improve student learning.

(A063/INE)
(T.A063/A/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*MRT construction nearly complete, developer says*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, June 12, 2018 | 03:16 pm




Maintenance work is carried out on an MRT train at a station in Lebak Bulus, South Jakarta, on April 26. (Antara/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)



Construction of the MRT in Jakarta is 94.2 percent complete, with a rolling stock trial run slated for December, PT MRT Indonesia president director William P. Sabandar said in Jakarta on Monday

“We are on time and the commercial operation will be held in March 2019,” William said while accompanying Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution in his visit to the MRT project,_kontan.co.id _reported.

He said two trains, each of which consisted of six cars, had arrived from Japan and that other trains were expected to arrive in December, when a trial run would be held without passengers.

He said the two currently available trains would head from Lebak Bulus in South Jakarta to the Hotel Indonesia traffic circle in Central Jakarta to test the entire MRT system.

The MRT had already been powered with electricity, William said, adding that the railway signaling system, which was vital for the entire system, was currently being installed.

“We have started to install the signaling system. As you can see, the railway tracks have already been installed, while in August, we will place the trains on the tracks,” he said.

A total of 16 trains and 96 train cars will operate along the MRT network. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*UI, ITB and UGM among top 400 universities in the world*

Liza Yosephine
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, June 13, 2018 | 04:01 pm



Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) was ranked 359 in the global ranking. (Courtesy of ITB/itb.ac.id)



Three state-owned universities in Indonesia were among the top 400 universities in the world, according to the 2018 QS World University Rankings. 

Sitting in the highest position among the three is the University of Indonesia (UI), which was ranked at 292 in the annual Quacquarelli Symonds (QS) ranking, as seen on its website.

The Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) followed at number 359. Gadjah Mada University (UGM) in Yogyakarta, meanwhile, sat at 391, jumping 11 spots from its previous position of 402. 

Read also: Indonesian state universities welcome foreigners as permanent lecturers

UGM's head of the Quality Assurance Office, Indra Wijaya Kusuma, said in a statement on the university's website that the upgrade is marked by the improvement of its reputation among employers, the ratio of lecturers to students and the increasing number of international lecturers. 

"[We are in] the top 39 percent, ranked 391 of the world's top universities," Indra said, as quoted in the statement published on June 7.

In the global ranking, which lists 1000 universities from around the world, nine Indonesian universities made the list. 

The six other universities were ranked between 700 and 800, namely Airlangga University, Bogor Agricultural University, Diponegoro University, Institute of Technology Sepuluh Nopember, Muhammadiyah Surakarta University and Brawijaya University. (kes)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s Growing Influence In Africa

Since the fall of the Suharto dictatorship in 1998, Indonesia has had an impressive rise in world politics. As the largest economy in Southeast Asia and the fourth largest population in the world, with more than 248 million people in 2012, the country had often made its voice heard, particularly on issues connected with the former Third World, today known as the Global South.






Indonesia has been a leading actor in the developing world since the 1955 conference of 29 nations of Asia and Africa, the first Asia-Africa Conference held in the city of Bandung.

Indonesia’s growing presence will have implications for many countries nearby, including China, whose regional hegemony will surely be challenged.

The Indonesian government is seeking to bolster relations with Africa in order to effectively penetrate the African markets.

Indonesia’s turn towards Africa is part of Jakarta’s assertive and pragmatic foreign policy, which since the early 2000s has been focusing on building a political and security community within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and also tightening links with the US, India, Australia, Russia, as well as other emerging countries. Indonesia is also a member of the G20.

Jakarta’s rising global profile is also evident in the new numeronyms and acronyms created in the last couple of years: PricewaterhouseCoopers, for instance, coined “E7,” representing the world’s seven major emerging countries: China, India, Brazil, Mexico, Russia, Indonesia and Turkey.

Goldman Sachs speaks of the “N-11” (Next Eleven), referring to Bangladesh, Egypt, Indonesia, Iran, Mexico, Nigeria, Pakistan, the Philippines, Turkey, South Korea and Vietnam, as the emerging countries with the potential to join the club of the largest economies over the course of the 21st century.

In April this year, there were smiles from the African delegates gathered for the Indonesia-Africa Forum in Bali as Indonesian company executives signed a series of Africa-related business deals.

The agreements not only signalled Indonesian companies’ commitment to Africa’s economic growth, but also showed that the country was serious about increasing its influence on the continent.

The business deals signed were worth $586.56 million and included one worth $26.7 million by state-owned contractor Wijaya Karya in Niger. Future potential business deals worth a total of $1.3 billion were also announced, including one in Zambia by Inka, the state-owned train manufacturer, and one in Nigeria by state-run oil company Pertamina.“

[We] work together in advancing economic cooperation between Indonesia and Africa,” said Jusuf Kalla, Indonesia’s vice president, in his opening remarks on Tuesday for the two-day conference. “The development of cooperation with Africa is a priority of Indonesia’s foreign policy.

” Luhut Pandjaitan, Indonesia’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs, said that the Jakarta government was planning a task force to export Indonesian infrastructure to Africa “in the near future.”

Jakarta’s Africa push is a welcome development for Indonesian companies, as seen in the optimism among the executives attending the event. “Africa’s growth potential is huge,” said Iwan Joeniarto, president of GMF AeroAsia, the maintenance unit of the country’s flag carrier Garuda Indonesia. “Several African airlines are experiencing 100% growth, so for us, the market is highly interesting.”

GMF already has deals with airlines in countries including Kenya and Djibouti, and Joeniarto said he had signed a maintenance deal with Nigeria’s Max Air as well as Ethiopia’s Ethiopia Airlines worth $3.17 million.

Prasetyadi, operations and information systems director at state-owned port operator Pelindo, echoed Joeniarto’s enthusiasm. “Africa is really attractive, really growing,” he said. “Therefore, we want to enter the market within this year.”

Former Indonesian President Sukarno was instrumental in forming the Asian-Africa Conference, also known as the Bandung Conference, in 1955 as nations from both areas looked to form a block that was separate from any involving the US or the then Soviet Union.

The archipelago nation has lacked any significant diplomatic achievements since then, and the current government, led by President Joko Widodo, is looking to leverage the deals forged by the state-owned enterprises to increase the country’s influence in the continent as well as in the international community.

Indonesia is pushing to become a non-permanent member of the United Nations Security Council, and any backing from African nations will help its case. Widodo has also set a goal for Indonesia to become one of the 10 biggest economies in the world by 2030. Tapping into the growing African market is seen a fast track to achieving that target.

It has been reported that Widodo-led government seeks market diversification, and is targeting several African countries with “non-oil-and-gas products.”

According to Statistics Indonesia (BPS), current major African trading partners for Indonesia are South Africa, Nigeria, Egypt, Algeria and Tanzania, Madagascar, Kenya, Benin, Angola and Ghana.

Pundits believe that beyond bilateral agreements, a regional approach can be detected in Indonesia’s actions. Apart from the Southern African Development Community (SADC) and the East African Community (EAC), the Economic Community of West African States (ECOWAS) offers abundant opportunities to boost trade with Africa.

Some foreign affairs analysts have said that there have been some recent developments which can support these efforts. The establishment of the Joint Commission of Bilateral Cooperation (JCBC) between the government of the Republic of Indonesia and the Republic of The Gambia is a good example in this respect.

Also, the government of Indonesia has been donating hand tractors to the governments of Senegal and The Gambia to support the mechanization of agricultural sectors in these countries. The same developments are now being processed as well with other West African countries.”

Stronger cooperation with Africa would give Indonesia a greater role, not only on the African continent but in the rapidly changing context of Afro-Asian relations. Seeking ways to boost trade, assisting African countries in different forms along the lines of the “Bandung solidarity,” and pursuing a pragmatic foreign policy under a new president could all result in an even more powerful and assertive Indonesia, one that may even warrant inclusion in the BRICS, perhaps as a replacement for Russia in a new BIICS group.

_Read More at: https://leadership.ng/2018/06/09/indonesias-growing-influence-in-africa/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Japan asks for bigger investment opportunity in Indonesia*
Rabu, 13 Juni 2018 17:49 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Vice President Jusuf Kalla (left) held bilateral meeting with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe (right) (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Tokyo (ANTARA News) - Visiting Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla has said the Japanese government wants expansion of investment and trade cooperation with Indonesia.

Japan especially asked for bigger opportunity to invest in automotive industry in Indonesia, Kalla said here on Wednesday.

"The Japanese did not ask for too much. They only want bigger opportunity to invest in Indonesia. They want to increase investment in Indonesia. They even want to have more investment groups," he told Antara news agency.

Kalla was in Tokyo to attend the 24th International Conference on the Future of Asia held at the Imperial Hotel from Monday to Wednesday.

During in Tokyo, Kalla held meetings with a number of country leaders and business representatives such as from Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister Truong Hoa Binh, New Zealand Minister for Trade David Parker, MUFG Bank, Marubeni Corporation, and Chairman of Japan-Indonesia (Japinda).

"Almost all of them expressed interest in increasing investment and expanding business in Indonesia," Kalla said.

MUTG Bank offered to team up with small and medium businesses in Indonesia to develop small and medium industries, he said.

He said Japan is interested in two things they see in Indonesia -- huge market and abundant availability of cheap labor..

"All want to increase investment . None of them complain about anything," he repeated.

The Japanese government and business leaders have changed in their position facing Indonesia, he said.

Previously Japanese investors tended to dictate conditions, but now investment is made in line with the requirements set by the Indonesian government, he added.

"For them investment is what they need without any conditions. It is the other way round. Not what I want but what Indonesia needs," he said

In his talks with Parker, Kalla said the New Zealand Minister offered to supply beef and milk to Indonesia.

Kalla said he he told Parker that New Zealand could increase exports of the food commodities to Indonesia, but has to be ready to compete with other countries such as Brazil Australia and India .

"New Zealand also wanted to promote trade with Indonesia and offered technology in geothermal power production," he said. (AS)


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Asia Pacific’s Top Countries and Cities for Hotel Construction Excluding China

 According to analysts at Lodging Econometrics (LE), the top countries in the Asia Pacific Construction Pipeline, excluding China, by project count are: _Indonesia with 394 Projects/66,154 Rooms_, Japan with 228 Projects/46,356 Rooms, India with 206 Projects/33,501 Rooms, Malaysia with 137 Projects/36,244 Rooms and Thailand with 134 Projects/31,964 Rooms.   






Cities with the largest pipelines by project count are: _Jakarta, Indonesia with 101 Projects/19,010 Rooms_; Seoul, South Korea with 80 Projects/15,738 Rooms; Tokyo, Japan with 73 Projects/16,885 Rooms; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia with 58 Projects/14,834 Rooms and Bangkok, Thailand with 52 Projects/11,805 Rooms. 

_https://www.hotel-online.com/press_...d-cities-for-hotel-construction-excluding-chi_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

https://tapalbatas.detik.com

A good source for the future. The border region is going to be interesting in the years to come.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia sneaks up on Singapore with flurry of port projects*

GRESIK, Indonesia -- It may not look like much right now, but an 1,800-hectare tract of land on the eastern edge of Java symbolizes Indonesia's future.

The site, at the entrance to the busy Madura Strait, is to host the largest industrial park in East Java -- the Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate. It is still mostly deserted, but construction is gaining steam. And it is just one of dozens of port projects sprouting up around the country, as President Joko Widodo pushes to turn the archipelago into a fulcrum of maritime trade.

"Why do I like this area? Because it is an integrated area -- it has a port and an industrial zone," Widodo said at the opening ceremony for the first phase of the Java estate in March. "By being integrated with a deep-sea port, this park will have direct access to domestic and international markets."

After taking office in October 2014, Widodo endorsed a five-year, 700 trillion rupiah ($50.6 billion) plan to build up the maritime sector. This included 243 trillion rupiah for developing 24 "strategic ports."

Progress in the first half of his presidency was sluggish, but infrastructure development began to gather pace last year. Now, old ports are being revamped and new ones are being built as Indonesia strives to tackle its notoriously high logistics costs and become a transshipment hub capable of challenging Singapore's dominance.

The port at the Java estate will have a total berth length of 6.4km. Some sections will be deep enough to accommodate large cargo vessels with capacities up to 100,000 deadweight tons. This is expected to reduce loads at nearby Tanjung Perak, Indonesia's second-busiest port and the main logistics gateway to the nation's eastern provinces.

"At Tanjung Perak now, eight ships at a time have to queue to dock [at one spot]," a director of the estate project said in May. "Ships often have to wait for a week outside [the port] before docking. We should have [developed the new port] three or five years ago."

The integrated estate currently hosts seven small manufacturers, serving their logistics needs with a 200-meter jetty. The goal is to complete the estate by 2030, by which time the developers -- state-owned port operator Pelindo III and private partner AKR Corporindo -- expect to play host to nearly 200 companies.

Freeport Indonesia, the local unit of U.S. miner Freeport-McMoRan, is reportedly looking at the site as a potential location for its second smelter in the country.

Widodo said he wants more estates that link plants and ports, since this will bring down the logistics costs that run to the equivalent of 24% of Indonesia's gross domestic product. That is significantly higher than the figures for most other countries in the region.

The Widodo government wants to lower the number to 19% next year.

Logistics are particularly expensive in the eastern provinces, where infrastructure lags far behind other parts of the country. Port projects in remote cities like Makassar and Sorong are meant to tackle this challenge. Upgrades are needed to make room for cargo vessels, including ships operated under the president's signature Sea Highways program, which regularly sends goods to designated ports nationwide at subsidized cost.

Indonesia's 17,000 islands are home to more than 1,200 ports -- including around 110 cargo bases run by four state-owned companies, Pelindo I through IV. But past infrastructure development focused heavily on roads, leaving many aging ports with insufficient capacity. Sea transport currently accounts for just 6% of Indonesia's freight traffic, versus 45% by land and 30% by air.

The World Bank studied 18 Indonesian ports and, in a note issued in January, said they suffer from a "critical infrastructure gap."

"The quality of ports' infrastructure across the country is a weak factor in the overall country's competitiveness," the bank wrote.

Indonesia's port quality ranks 72nd in the latest Global Competitiveness Index issued by the World Economic Forum -- below neighbors Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand.

There are signs Indonesia is moving in the right direction. Transportation Minister Budi Sumadi said Tanjung Priok, the country's busiest port in Jakarta, has seen a throughput increase of 1 million 20-foot equivalent units a year following the completion of its first expansion phase.

"And after Kuala Tanjung starts operating, my target is to increase [Indonesia's] throughput by 3 million TEUs this year," Sumadi said last month, referring to another port in north Sumatra. He added that some of the extra volume is expected to come over from Singapore and Malaysia.

Over the past two years, Indonesia also has been developing bonded logistics centers across the country -- offering to waive import duties for goods stored in the centers. The head of the customs and excise office said in April that the new policy has drawn $606 million worth of inventory away from Singapore.

Zaldy Masita, chairman of the Indonesian Logistics Association, said the centers are prompting a growing number of companies to move warehouses from the city-state. "We've received information from our partners that they've been offered discounts to [keep their cargo] in Singapore," Masita told reporters in April. "[The policy] is starting to change the logistics landscape in Southeast Asia."

Funding is an issue, however.

The government has said the state budget can cover only a third of the 4,800 trillion rupiah worth of infrastructure needed in the 2015 to 2019 period. Officials in Jakarta have been actively inviting other countries to invest in ports.

The Netherlands' Port of Rotterdam Authority provided consulting to Pelindo I on the first development phase of Kuala Tanjung, and is reportedly planning to invest in the next phase. Last November, the Japanese government signed a 118.9 billion yen ($1 billion) loan for the construction of the Patimban deep-sea port, with a consortium of Japanese and Indonesian companies landing the construction contract. Singaporean port operator PSA International has been involved in one project and may soon join another.

But China's Belt and Road infrastructure initiative is perhaps Indonesia's biggest hope. 






Widodo has repeatedly said his maritime vision can complement the Belt and Road. Beijing has expressed some interest in port investment: Ningbo Zhoushan Port and China Communications Construction Engineering Indonesia have signed memorandums of understanding with Indonesian port operators to jointly develop New Priok and Kendal International Port, respectively.

Yet no actual investments are known to have been made. Indonesia's Chief Maritime Minister Luhut Panjaitan was dispatched to Beijing in April to reiterate calls to invest in the Kuala Tanjung and Bitung international hub ports. He said he brought home $23.3 billion worth of deals -- but none for the port projects.

Some analysts think Indonesia is not a priority on the Belt and Road. "China has more immediate incentives to strengthen its trade routes in its neighboring countries first that are not separated by seas," brokerage Reliance Sekuritas Indonesia said in a note.

Nevertheless, Massimiliano Cali, senior economist for macro trade and investment at the World Bank, said financing may not be the key issue for major projects like Kuala Tanjung and Patimban.

"While it is true that these are big projects, their financing should not be a key constraint to the extent that they are commercially viable," Cali told the Nikkei Asian Review. "And both projects appear to have the potential to receive substantial traffic, which can eventually allow the repayment of the development costs."

Financing issues aside, Teuku Rezasyah, an international relations lecturer at Indonesia's Padjadjaran University, said the country must be cautious about allowing access to its ports. He specifically pointed to projects offered to China for Belt and Road investment that are located in areas with direct access to the disputed South China Sea.

The Belt and Road "can't be merely about infrastructure development; it has more strategic goals related directly to the South China Sea," Rezasyah said. "The Indonesian government is now being too hungry for investment ... but it must be extra careful."

Experts also stress Indonesia has a long way to go before it can expect to snatch significant chunks of the transshipment market from Singapore. And given the number of ongoing and planned port projects, there is concern about counterproductive competition.

"Ports in the region need to [take] a collaborative view and not a competitive one to gain collective advantages," said Gopal R, global vice president for transportation and logistics practice at Frost & Sullivan. "If the ports pitch one against another in the region, the advantage will only be incremental growth and not sustainable growth."

Despite the various worries, Widodo has another reason to push the port projects: the presidential election in April 2019.

The government is eager to show tangible progress before voters go to the polls. Despite delays in starting construction, a portion of the $3 billion Patimban project, which lies 120km east of Jakarta, is supposed to open next March. 

Haste is the name of the game. Other infrastructure projects on densely populated Java have been rushed to meet deadlines and show voters that Widodo delivers results. 

A new international airport in West Java, Indonesia's most populous province, and much of a new Trans-Java toll road are expected to be ready for the Islamic holiday of Idul Fitri later this week, when millions of people will travel to their hometowns.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Govt opens bridge on Batang-Semarang toll road*

Suherdjoko
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, June 14, 2018 | 03:16 pm



Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono inaugurated on Wednesday, June 13, 2018, the Kali Kuto Bridge for temporary operations, completing the construction of the Batang-Semarang functional highway in Central Java. (JP/Suherdjoko)

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono inaugurated on Wednesday the Kali Kuto Bridge for temporary operations, completing the construction of the Batang-Semarang functional highway in Central Java. 

The bridge was built above the Kuto River bordering Batang and Kendal regencies in Central Java.

The bridge will be closed after the Idul Fitri holiday as further construction will resume. The bridge will be fully operational on Oct. 5. 

“We are only opening one lane for now, but we will open two if there is a queue,” Basuki said.

Central Java Police chief Insp. Gen. Condro Kirono said travelers could now drive directly from Batang to Semarang without exiting the highway until June 7. 

However, Condro said from June 8 to 24, travelers could only use the bridge to travel from Semarang to Batang to ease congestion and reduce possibilities of accidents along the highway.

During the launch on Wednesday, minister Basuki drove a 12-wheeler truck across the bridge, followed by around 15 cars, in an effort to show that the government had ensured the safety of the construction following several bridge and highway collapses in several regions in the past two months. 

Bambang Rianto, operation director II of state-owned construction company Waskita Karya, said the 100-meter section of the bridge directly above the river could withstand up to 16 tons, adding that the steel beams would be replaced with concrete after the holiday. (nor/gda)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*China imports NTT`s skipjack tuna to test local market*
Minggu, 17 Juni 2018 14:00 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Aloysius Lewokeda





Cakalang fish is being prepared to be smoked in a smoked fish cottage industry in Jakarta (ANTARA photo/Zabur Karuru)

Kupang (ANTARA News) - China imported 20 kilogram (kg) skipjack tuna (cakalang) from East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) to test the interest of its local market in the commodity, a local official said.

"China imported the commodity to see the interest of local market. Therefore, it imported only 20 kg last month," Fish Quarantine and Quality Control (KIPM) Head of Kupang, Jimmy Elwaren, said here on Sunday.

He said China usually ordered only a small quantity of commodity to test its market. Cakalang is one of the primary commodities of NTT.

If the cakalang fish or skipjack tuna meets the interest of the local market, China will likely order in large quantity of the fish, he said.

The quarantine official gave an example when China imported loin tuna in small volume in March when it only ordered 10 kg but in May its demand for the commodity rose to 10 tons.

Jimmy said that entering 2018, NTT`s fishery product exports were dominated by frozen octopus, amounting to 15.8 tons. They were exported in February 2018.

He said that the request of China for NTT`s cakalang fish was for the first time since the past few years. Over the last two years, China had no demand for NTT`s fishery products.

So far, Japan has dominated demand for NTT`s Calang fish such as in 2017 when the country imported a total of 158 tons of cakalang fish.


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta ranks 'average' liveability, lacks pedestrian facilities: Survey*

NEWS DESK
THE JAKARTA POST

Jakarta | Mon, February 5, 2018 | 06:36 pm





kompas.com, pedestrian facilities were one of the many aspects that Jakarta needed to address, following the release of the IAP's 2017 Most Liveable City Index (MLCI) survey.

The survey was conducted across 19 provinces and 26 cities in the country on aspects such as housing, security, the local economy and facilitation of economic activities, the informal sector, city politics and city parks.

According to the survey, Jakarta ranks as an "average tier city", or a city that has an average liveability index. 

Read also: Stanford study reveals Indonesians laziest walkers in the world

Scoring 62.6 on the 2017 MLCI, the capital city's performance saw an increase compared to the MLCI surveys in 2009, 2011 and 2014, which ranked Jakarta among the bottom tier cities. The latests accomplishment is still below expectations, as with a population of more than 10 million, the capital should rank among the top-tier cities, or those with a liveability index of above average.

IAP head Dhani Muttaqin said on Thursday that developments in pedestrian facilities had seen a significant improvement in the past three years. For example, illegal parking was no longer seen on Jl. Melawai and Jl. Mahakam, which now have a dedicated space for pedestrians.

Dhani was hopeful that such improvements would not only be seen in one or two areas, especially since the city would soon open its MRT and light rail transit (LRT) facilities.

"We have identified some critical locations that need [adequate pedestrian facilities], where many people walk to change transportation or transit modes," said Dhani. He added that the city administration should pay attention to the liveability index, as it was an important tool for boosting residents' productivity and the city's efficiency. (wir/kes)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/...ks-adequate-pedestrian-facilities-survey.html


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*S Korea to build electric cable factory in Indonesia*
https://en.antaranews.com/news/116196/s-korea-to-build-electric-cable-factory-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Bungaterakhir said:


> *S Korea to build electric cable factory in Indonesia*
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/116196/s-korea-to-build-electric-cable-factory-in-indonesia



This is great, in PNG and Oceania they celebrate that Australia would 'gift' them noble connections. In Indonesia we produce it ourselves. Perhaps still a foreign company, but they operate with Indonesian manpower, under Indonesian laws, and cooperate with Indonesian companies.

__________


*BI Prepares Strategies to Face US Interest Rate Hike*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Bank Indonesia (BI) governor Perry Warjiyo said he will respond to US and Europe central banks` interest rate hike policies by making pre-emptive, front loading, and ahead-of-the-curve policies.

Perry said BI's policies may take form as an interest rate hike coupled with relaxations in loan-to-value (LTV) to boost the housing sector. 

"We will also continue with applying double interventions, loose liquidity, and intensive communication," he said in an official statement on Tuesday, June 19.






_Bank Indonesia's new governor, Perry Warjiyo. REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan_

Perry said BI and the OJK will enhance coordination to maintain stability and encourage growth. The central bank believes Indonesia's economy is still robust, especially in terms of financial market assets that remain attractive to investors.

Bank Indonesia will hold its board of governors' meeting on June 27 and 28. In the last meeting, the central bank decided to increase the 7-Day Repo Rate (7DRR) benchmark interest rate to 4.75 percent.

*Bisnis.com*


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Zero Complaint of Delay, Soekarno-Hatta Airport Service Praised
https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/...-Delay-Soekarno-Hatta-Airport-Service-Praised


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Weapons Sales in Indonesia increased to 102 USD Million in 2017 from 94 USD Million in 2016. Weapons Sales in Indonesia averaged 23.05 USD Million from 1963 until 2017, reaching an all time high of 102 USD Million in 2017 and a record low of 1 USD Million in 2008.

Weapons Sales are presented as a Trend-Indicator Value based on the known unit production costs of a core set of weapons such as aircraft, air defence systems, anti-submarine warfare weapons, armoured vehicles, artillery, engines, missiles, sensors, satellites, ships and others. The indicator aims to represent the transfer value of military resources rather than the financial value of the transfer. Indonesia Weapons Sales - actual data, historical chart and calendar of releases - was last updated on June of 2018.

source : Link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Selama libur lebaran kegiatan di Kampung Nelayan Cilincing ini tidak seefektif seperti hari biasanya. Karena tak sedikit nelayan yang memilih untuk merayakan lebaran dengan pulang ke kampung halaman atau beristirahat di rumah.




Selama libur lebaran itu kapal-kapal milik para nelayan diparkirkan di pinggir pembatas jalan saat nelayan itu tak beraktivitas di laut.




Momen libur lebaran dan sekolah menarik wisatawan datang berkunjung ke Kampung Nelayan Cilincing. Para nelayan menawarkan wisata bahari kepada para pengunjung yang ingin merasakan naik kapal nelayan dan melihat Jakarta dari tengah laut.


----------



## Nike

*President inspects construction of soekarno-hatta airport`s third runway*
Kamis, 21 Juni 2018 18:35 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Desca Lidya Natalia





President Joko Widodo (second left) flanked by transportation minister Budi Karya Sumadi (left) and president ditector of port operator PT Angkasa Pura II Muhammad Awaluddin (second right) inspected flow of returning Eid holiday makerds at Soekarno-Hatta airport on Thursday (21/6/2018). (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Iqbal)

Tangerang (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo on Thursday inspected the construction of Soekarno-Hatta Airport`s third runway.

"Soekarno-Hatta Airport is the busiest airport in our country. As we know, the development of air passengers in the country has reached some nine percent, which is such a fast growth," the president stated at the construction site at Soekarno-Hatta Airport.

The airport has two construction projects, a three thousand-meter long runway project and 3,160-meter-long taxi way, which would need at least Rp1.5 trillion of fund.

Construction of the runway started in March, and it still faced some problems regarding land release.

"We continue to construct new airport and new terminals. Among the airports that we developed is Soekarno-Hatta Airport. What we have seen in our experience is that we have to queue up for 20 to 30 minutes before taking off," he added.

The president has expressed his hope that the development of a new taxi way would cut short the airplane`s waiting time before take-off.

"The land release process has been 70 percent completed. The construction has been started, and we hope that this parallel taxi way could be finalized by the end of December 2018. While (construction of) the third runway is expected to be completed in June 2019," he stated.

Development of the third runway is expected to increase the number of airplanes taking off and landing in the airport, from 80 airplanes per hour, to some 120 aircraft per hour currently.

"After we finish the construction of the third runway, there would be no more queues. But if the number of passengers increases, we will develop more runways. The growth of air transportation in our country has reached nine percent. We have to anticipate this," Jokowi said.

The airport`s capacity would need to be improved as more foreign visitors come to Indonesia through Soekarno-Hatta Airport.

"Therefore, the construction of the third runway would increase flights to Indonesia," the president elaborated.


Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia sneaks up on Singapore with flurry of port projects*
Widodo envisions a new global shipping hub on China's Belt and Road

ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writerJune 14, 2018 09:00 JST



(Original photos by Reuters)
GRESIK, Indonesia -- It may not look like much right now, but an 1,800-hectare tract of land on the eastern edge of Java symbolizes Indonesia's future.

The site, at the entrance to the busy Madura Strait, is to host the largest industrial park in East Java -- the Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate. It is still mostly deserted, but construction is gaining steam. And it is just one of dozens of port projects sprouting up around the country, as President Joko Widodo pushes to turn the archipelago into a fulcrum of maritime trade.

"Why do I like this area? Because it is an integrated area -- it has a port and an industrial zone," Widodo said at the opening ceremony for the first phase of the Java estate in March. "By being integrated with a deep-sea port, this park will have direct access to domestic and international markets."

After taking office in October 2014, Widodo endorsed a five-year, 700 trillion rupiah ($50.6 billion) plan to build up the maritime sector. This included 243 trillion rupiah for developing 24 "strategic ports."

Progress in the first half of his presidency was sluggish, but infrastructure development began to gather pace last year. Now, old ports are being revamped and new ones are being built as Indonesia strives to tackle its notoriously high logistics costs and become a transshipment hub capable of challenging Singapore's dominance.

The port at the Java estate will have a total berth length of 6.4km. Some sections will be deep enough to accommodate large cargo vessels with capacities up to 100,000 deadweight tons. This is expected to reduce loads at nearby Tanjung Perak, Indonesia's second-busiest port and the main logistics gateway to the nation's eastern provinces.

"At Tanjung Perak now, eight ships at a time have to queue to dock [at one spot]," a director of the estate project said in May. "Ships often have to wait for a week outside [the port] before docking. We should have [developed the new port] three or five years ago."

The integrated estate currently hosts seven small manufacturers, serving their logistics needs with a 200-meter jetty. The goal is to complete the estate by 2030, by which time the developers -- state-owned port operator Pelindo III and private partner AKR Corporindo -- expect to play host to nearly 200 companies.

Freeport Indonesia, the local unit of U.S. miner Freeport-McMoRan, is reportedly looking at the site as a potential location for its second smelter in the country.





Widodo said he wants more estates that link plants and ports, since this will bring down the logistics costs that run to the equivalent of 24% of Indonesia's gross domestic product. That is significantly higher than the figures for most other countries in the region.

The Widodo government wants to lower the number to 19% next year.

Logistics are particularly expensive in the eastern provinces, where infrastructure lags far behind other parts of the country. Port projects in remote cities like Makassar and Sorong are meant to tackle this challenge. Upgrades are needed to make room for cargo vessels, including ships operated under the president's signature Sea Highways program, which regularly sends goods to designated ports nationwide at subsidized cost.

Indonesia's 17,000 islands are home to more than 1,200 ports -- including around 110 cargo bases run by four state-owned companies, Pelindo I through IV. But past infrastructure development focused heavily on roads, leaving many aging ports with insufficient capacity. Sea transport currently accounts for just 6% of Indonesia's freight traffic, versus 45% by land and 30% by air.

The World Bank studied 18 Indonesian ports and, in a note issued in January, said they suffer from a "critical infrastructure gap."

"The quality of ports' infrastructure across the country is a weak factor in the overall country's competitiveness," the bank wrote.

Indonesia's port quality ranks 72nd in the latest Global Competitiveness Index issued by the World Economic Forum -- below neighbors Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand.

There are signs Indonesia is moving in the right direction. Transportation Minister Budi Sumadi said Tanjung Priok, the country's busiest port in Jakarta, has seen a throughput increase of 1 million 20-foot equivalent units a year following the completion of its first expansion phase.

"And after Kuala Tanjung starts operating, my target is to increase [Indonesia's] throughput by 3 million TEUs this year," Sumadi said last month, referring to another port in north Sumatra. He added that some of the extra volume is expected to come over from Singapore and Malaysia.

Over the past two years, Indonesia also has been developing bonded logistics centers across the country -- offering to waive import duties for goods stored in the centers. The head of the customs and excise office said in April that the new policy has drawn $606 million worth of inventory away from Singapore.




The Teluk Lamong Terminal, a project by state operator Pelindo III, is billed as the country's first green and automated port. (Photo by Erwida Maulia)
Zaldy Masita, chairman of the Indonesian Logistics Association, said the centers are prompting a growing number of companies to move warehouses from the city-state. "We've received information from our partners that they've been offered discounts to [keep their cargo] in Singapore," Masita told reporters in April. "[The policy] is starting to change the logistics landscape in Southeast Asia."

Funding is an issue, however.

The government has said the state budget can cover only a third of the 4,800 trillion rupiah worth of infrastructure needed in the 2015 to 2019 period. Officials in Jakarta have been actively inviting other countries to invest in ports.

The Netherlands' Port of Rotterdam Authority provided consulting to Pelindo I on the first development phase of Kuala Tanjung, and is reportedly planning to invest in the next phase. Last November, the Japanese government signed a 118.9 billion yen ($1 billion) loan for the construction of the Patimban deep-sea port, with a consortium of Japanese and Indonesian companies landing the construction contract. Singaporean port operator PSA International has been involved in one project and may soon join another.

But China's Belt and Road infrastructure initiative is perhaps Indonesia's biggest hope. 





Widodo has repeatedly said his maritime vision can complement the Belt and Road. Beijing has expressed some interest in port investment: Ningbo Zhoushan Port and China Communications Construction Engineering Indonesia have signed memorandums of understanding with Indonesian port operators to jointly develop New Priok and Kendal International Port, respectively.

Yet no actual investments are known to have been made. Indonesia's Chief Maritime Minister Luhut Panjaitan was dispatched to Beijing in April to reiterate calls to invest in the Kuala Tanjung and Bitung international hub ports. He said he brought home $23.3 billion worth of deals -- but none for the port projects.

Some analysts think Indonesia is not a priority on the Belt and Road. "China has more immediate incentives to strengthen its trade routes in its neighboring countries first that are not separated by seas," brokerage Reliance Sekuritas Indonesia said in a note.

Nevertheless, Massimiliano Cali, senior economist for macro trade and investment at the World Bank, said financing may not be the key issue for major projects like Kuala Tanjung and Patimban.

"While it is true that these are big projects, their financing should not be a key constraint to the extent that they are commercially viable," Cali told the Nikkei Asian Review. "And both projects appear to have the potential to receive substantial traffic, which can eventually allow the repayment of the development costs."




President Joko Widodo inspects a ship at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta in May. Indonesia is keen to advertise its growing ability to accommodate large containerships. (Photo courtesy of Indonesia’s presidential office)
Financing issues aside, Teuku Rezasyah, an international relations lecturer at Indonesia's Padjadjaran University, said the country must be cautious about allowing access to its ports. He specifically pointed to projects offered to China for Belt and Road investment that are located in areas with direct access to the disputed South China Sea.

The Belt and Road "can't be merely about infrastructure development; it has more strategic goals related directly to the South China Sea," Rezasyah said. "The Indonesian government is now being too hungry for investment ... but it must be extra careful."

Experts also stress Indonesia has a long way to go before it can expect to snatch significant chunks of the transshipment market from Singapore. And given the number of ongoing and planned port projects, there is concern about counterproductive competition.

"Ports in the region need to [take] a collaborative view and not a competitive one to gain collective advantages," said Gopal R, global vice president for transportation and logistics practice at Frost & Sullivan. "If the ports pitch one against another in the region, the advantage will only be incremental growth and not sustainable growth."

https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/A....com&utm_campaign=BA INDO&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Nike

*Roambee secures strategic investment from Indonesia's MDI Ventures and enters rapidly growing $240B Southeast Asia IoT market*
Jumat, 22 Juni 2018 11:35 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: PR Wire

SANTA CLARA, Calif.--(Antara/BUSINESS WIRE)-- Roambee, the Internet of Things (IoT) supply chain and enterprise asset visibility company, today announced it has received $2 million in funding from MDI Ventures, Telkom Indonesia's corporate venture capital firm. With this, Roambee is nearing the completion of $10M in funding and rapid expansion across 7 countries in just 14 months. MDI's investment will be used to fuel Roambee's entry into Indonesia and Southeast Asia's booming logistics market. Roambee's first customer in the region will include Telkom Indonesia, the largest telecommunication services company in Indonesia. 

"The opportunity in Indonesia is huge," says Roambee CEO Sanjay Sharma. "It's one of the largest in the world, with almost 24 percent of the country's GDP spent on logistics. With MDI's investment, Roambee gains a significant advantage in quickly assuming a leadership position in driving the enterprise digital transformation of Indonesia across supply chain shipment and asset monitoring visibility." 

Global investment dynamics are changing with Asian VC funds, such as those from MDI, outpacing US VC investments for the first time. Related, recent research shows that Indonesia's logistics market is expected to reach USD $240 billion by 2021.* 

After reviewing over 7,000 companies in the IoT smart logistics space, MDI Ventures chose to invest in Roambee due to its solution's ability to track, trace and monitor in real-time through a broad array of sensors, while simultaneously doing important analytics and predictive reporting. 

Nicko Widjaja, CEO of MDI Ventures, says, "Roambee�s end-to-end solution is best suited to meet the challenges of Indonesia's varied supply chain ecosystem, which we will see realized when implemented as part of Telkom Indonesia's enterprise services later this year." 

Based in Jakarta, with operations in Singapore and Silicon Valley, MDI Ventures uniquely combines a VC model with services in providing companies with a go-to-market strategy in Indonesia after making a financial investment. MDI Ventures is currently Indonesia's most active corporate venture capital with investments across 10 countries and more than 7 technology verticals. The trifecta of MDI Ventures, Telkom Indonesia, and Roambee is the most recent example of that strategically powerful approach. 

"I am delighted to have MDI Ventures as our investors who believe in our vision," Sharma adds. "We are very bullish on IoT-enabled supply chain applications and its global impact on industries and Indonesia. This investment will help us continue our hypergrowth trajectory." 

About Roambee Corporation 

The Roambee Corporation (www.roambee.com) is a Silicon Valley company transforming supply chain logistics and asset management inside, outside, and in-transit for global enterprise. Founded in 2013, the company provides proprietary sensor, software, and cloud technology solutions to capture, deliver, report, analyze, and understand data worldwide. 

With Roambee, customers gain greater control and visibility over their goods and assets, with real-time monitoring, alerts, and insights to help enterprises mitigate risk, improve operations, and be more profitable. In 2018, Roambee earned the Compass Intelligence "IoT Sensor Company of the Year" award, named an IDC Market Intelligence "Innovator," and spotlighted by ABI Research for "Multi-Connectivity Asset Tracking." Roambee is backed by Deutsche Telekom, MDI Ventures, and other Silicon Valley investors. 

About MDI Ventures 

MDI Ventures is a corporate venture arm of Telkom Indonesia focusing to invest in mid stage high tech companies worldwide. Currently there are more than 30 portfolio companies under management across more than 7 tech verticals and 10 countries including USA, ASEAN, Japan, South Korea, Australia, and India. 

*Source - https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...0-billion-by-2021-ken-research-669866643.html 

View source version on businesswire.com: https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180621005404/en/

Contacts
Roambee Corporation
Kris Kraves, 805-527-7733
media@roambee.com
or
MDI Ventures
William Gozali
Head of Investment
willam.gozali@mdi.vc 

Source: Roambee Corporation
Editor: PR Wire

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Road to Asian Games *18•8•18*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi inaugurates new toll road section*
Jumat, 22 Juni 2018 22:18 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Indra Setiawan





President Joko Widodo inaugurates Gempol-Pasuruan toll road, Secion II Pasuruan toll gate East Java. (ANTARA Photo/Umarul Faruq)

Pasuruan (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) dedicated a new toll road section stretching 20.5 kilometers (km) between Rembang and Pasuruan in East Java to ease the movement of goods and people in the region here on Friday.

"In the name of Allah, I officially open the 20.5-km Gempol-Pasuruan toll road section," he stated at the ceremony.

President Jokowi said he had inspected the completed toll road development projects, and the public works minister had claimed that several other sections of the Trans-Java toll road would be ready in July, September, October, and November.

The toll road between Merak in West Java and Pasuruan is expected to become fully operational by the end of this year and will be followed by the development of the section until Banyuwangi at the farthest end in East Java, estimated to be completed by the end of 2019.

The president is optimistic that the toll road would boost the mobility of people and would make the distribution of logistical goods smoother, quicker, and cheaper.

Public Works Minister Basoeki Hadimoeljono stated that several sections of the Trans-Java toll road will become operational by the end of this year.

"Work on the 43-km Bejagan-Pemalang section is 100 percent complete and is ready for operations in July. On the other hand, the 33-km Pemalang-Batang section is 72 percent complete and will be ready for inauguration in November," he remarked while referring to the toll road sections in Central Java.

He stated that work on the 74-km Batang-Semarang section was 78 percent complete and will be ready for operations in November, while the 33-km Salatiga-Kartosuro section is 70 percent complete.

"Work on the Wilangan-Kertosono section is 70 percent complete and will become operational in December, while the Porong-Gempol section in East Java will be ready for operations in September," he stated.

President Jokowi has intensified infrastructure development across the country to make it at par with other nations in an effort to improve connectivity and boost development.



Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's growing thirst for coffee drains premium bean supplies*

Fransiska Nangoy and Marcy Nicholson
Reuters

Pengalengan and New York | Fri, June 22, 2018 | 09:42 am



Widya Pratama, the owner of Kopi Aroma, roasts locally grown coffee beans with a traditional wood heated roaster in Bandung, West Java, Indonesia, May 4, 2018. Picture taken May 4, 2018. (Reuters/Willy Kurniawan )

For decades, Indonesia has supplied coffee roasters worldwide with prized beans that give a distinctive taste to brews favored by connoisseurs. Most locals, however, preferred tea.

But now, as younger generations switch to coffee and hundreds of independent coffee shops and roasters pop up across the archipelago, Indonesia's consumption of beans is rising. That's left less coffee for export and forced up prices for foreign buyers.

A small harvest in Sumatra has eaten further into tightening supplies of that region's unique arabica beans, which are sought for the heavy, earthy notes they give to roasted blends.

Sumatran beans are a key component in Starbucks Corp's Christmas Blend, which has been sold for more than 30 years.

Sumatra's lower production caused some exporters to delay and even default on deliveries, sources at importing companies said, forcing some U.S. importers to pay more to secure supplies.

Inventories in the United States have dwindled, with many importers saying they have enough to meet contracts with roasters but nothing left for the spot market. 

Major roasters Starbucks and Keurig Green Mountain Inc are the biggest buyers of Sumatran arabicas, importers say, and smaller companies appeared to be facing the biggest challenges sourcing those beans.

A Starbucks spokeswoman said the company has not been impacted by the region's tight supplies this year. Keurig did not respond to requests for comment.

JAVA SALES RISE IN JAVA

Coffee consumption in Indonesia has nearly doubled in the past 10 years, as many young Indonesians were influenced by coffee habits in countries such as Australia and the United States where a lot of them went to study.

"We're seeing very strong coffee expansion in many markets but Indonesia is very much a market where demand is growing heavily," said Michael Schaefer, global lead of Food and Beverage at Euromonitor International.

While major producing countries such as Brazil, Vietnam, Colombia and Indonesia have historically exported their best coffee, rising interest in premium beans from local coffee shops is changing this, Schaefer said.

Many new roasters are offering farmers significantly higher prices for their arabica beans, said Pranoto Soenarto, vice president of the Association of Indonesia Coffee Exporters and Industries.

"Farmers are wooed," Soenarto said. "They will keep their beans for these micro-roasters, who only buy in small amounts."

Irvan Helmi, co-founder of local roaster and cafe Anomali in Jakarta, said local buyers' close proximity to farmers enabled them to pay higher prices while selling directly to consumers at better profit margins.

Wildan Mustofa, an arabica coffee farmer with a mill in Pangalengan, West Java, said his domestic sales are rising fast.

"The local purchases grow by almost 100 percent every year," said Mustofa, while helping workers spread out coffee cherries to be dried under the sun.

OUTPUT, EXPORTS DOWN

Compounding the shortage of beans for overseas buyers is a fall in output.

Indonesia's annual coffee bean output has fallen by around 8 percent over the past five years, Indonesian Agriculture Ministry data shows. Farmers say unpredictable weather, poor crop maintenance and switching to other crops is responsible for lower yields.

Exports from the world's fourth largest-coffee growing nation have dropped by around 20 percent over the past five years, according to data from the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA).

The country's tight supplies are already reflected in first-quarter 2018 shipping data, with coffee exports down 26 percent from the same period in 2017, Indonesia's Statistics Agency data show.

SOUGHT-AFTER SUMATRAN ARABICAS

In Sumatra, a large and mountainous island west of the capital Jakarta, limited availability of arabica coffee sent prices to a record high in April.

Arabica is a higher quality bean that is typically roasted and brewed. Its cousin robusta, known for its more bitter taste, is processed into instant coffee or used as a lower cost component in roasted blends. Robusta makes up nearly 90 percent of Indonesia's coffee harvest.

The arabica grown in Sumatra is unique, in part due to the unusual bean drying process employed there. While farmers in other countries have tried to replicate it, importers said results are unreliable and only on a small scale.

"Competition to buy coffee from producers has been pretty fierce," said Robert Babington Smith, a senior trader for California-based importer InterContinental Coffee Trading Inc.

Prices of unprocessed or partially dried Sumatran arabicas purchased at farms rose to a record $5.90/kg in April, while arabica beans already in U.S. warehouses fetched premiums of$2.20/lb or more over the global benchmark price, nearly double last year's price, Babington Smith said.

Babington Smith said one his suppliers defaulted on a planned delivery due to that exporter’s lack of funds to purchase the increasingly expensive coffee.

Another importer said five of his containers were defaulted on after his company refused to pay more than the contracted price.

"We get calls every day from roasters asking if we have any Sumatrans, spot or on the water," the importer said.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-for-coffee-drains-premium-bean-supplies.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

EU lifts ban on all Indonesian airlines 

Indonesia has been given an Idul Fitri gift as the European Union ban on Indonesian airlines was lifted a day before the festivities. 






The EU's executive body, the European Commission, cleared all Indonesian carriers from the EU Air Safety List, which prohibits a number of airlines from operating within EU member states. 

"Following today's update, all airlines certified in Indonesia are cleared from the list; following further improvements to the aviation safety situation that was ascertained in the country," said the EU press release received by The Jakarta Post on Thursday. 

The ban was revoked after a positive assessment of Indonesia's flight safety by the International Civil Aviation Organization in October last year and the EU aviation audit agency in March this year, according to a press statement by the Foreign Ministry also on Thursday.

"[It is] the most beautiful gift for Indonesia this Idul Fitri," said Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi on her official Instagram @retno_marsudi. "The long fight eventually delivered a satisfying result."

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/06/15/eu-lifts-ban-on-all-indonesian-airlines.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi optimistic Trans Java toll road fully completed in 2019*
Sabtu, 23 Juni 2018 11:09 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo when inaugurating the Gempol-Pasuruan Toll Road II at Pasuruan gate, East Java, Friday (22/06/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Umarul Faruq)

Pasuruan, E. Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said he was optimistic the 1,167 kilometer Trans Java toll road extending between Merak in the western end of Java and Banyuwangi in the eastern coast of Java would be fully completed by the end of 2019.

"The toll road will increase the mobility of people, facilitate distribution of goods and the logistic cost would be cheaper," Jokowi said after officially commissioning the Gempol-Pasuruan toll road project on Friday.

The 20.5 kilometer Gempol-Pasuruan toll road is part of the Trans Java toll road project in East Java.

The president said construction of toll road projects, which are crucial for goods and service distribution, has been completed one by one.

The government has given high priority to infrastructure development mainly in the transport sector in its economic development program.

Massive infrastructure projects including toll roads, railways , ports and airports have been built or under construction all over the country.

The president was accompanied by Public Work and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono, East Java Governor Soekarwo, Head of the Toll Road Regulator (BPJT) Hery Trisaputra Zuna, and Chief Executive of state-owned toll road developer PT Jasa Marga Desi Arryani when commissioning the Gempol-Pasuruan section of the Trans Java toll road project.

The section was built by PT Transmarga Jatim Pasuruan (TJP) a subsidiary of PT Jasamarga Gempol Pasuruan (JGP).

It was built at a total cost of Rp4.03 trillion including Rp2.82 trillion in loan from a bank syndicate.

(T.SYS/B/H-ASG/C/F001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia's growing thirst for coffee drains premium bean supplies*
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-for-coffee-drains-premium-bean-supplies.html



We really need to get the Papuan coffee plantations into gear. Right now importers are desperate, and the opening of new ports & construction of roads are making logistic costs of shipping from Eastern Indonesia instead of Western Indonesia more worth it.

Plus, Papua really needs to diversify it's economy, and decrease rural poverty. Their urban poverty is actually already equivalent to Indonesia's national average give or take 2% or so. Either way, increasing domestic consumption means better insulation from global shocks, so it's not all bad news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> We really need to get the Papuan coffee plantations into gear. Right now importers are desperate, and the opening of new ports & construction of roads are making logistic costs of shipping from Eastern Indonesia instead of Western Indonesia more worth it.
> 
> Plus, Papua really needs to diversify it's economy, and decrease rural poverty. Their urban poverty is actually already equivalent to Indonesia's national average give or take 2% or so. Either way, increasing domestic consumption means better insulation from global shocks, so it's not all bad news.



Opening new coffee plantation in Papua should be done by large companies by empowering and hiring local manpower. 

Well just knowing we had large scientiest, technician and engineer pool recently. Should be triple for the next decade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> Opening new coffee plantation in Papua should be done by large companies by empowering and hiring local manpower.
> 
> Well just knowing we had large scientiest, technician and engineer pool recently. Should be triple for the next decade
> 
> View attachment 481986


I agree, either large company or government regulated cooperative. By all metrics plantations such as palm, tea, and coffee all give better improvement to local communities than mining, so the situation will be much better than Freeport's Tembagapura.

Then we also need to make sure there is enough government investment in research & development to make sure they get work in their field. It'll be a waste if an engineer ends up working in a bank and a mathematician becomes an SMP economics teacher. :V

Also... em, why did you change your name & avatar?! I don't like change 
________________________________

*NEWSDESK*
*Indonesia: Investment-led Growth Continues*




June 6, 2018
By MD Staff 




An investment-led economic expansion has kept Indonesia’s economy growing at a solid pace, reaching 5.1 percent in the first quarter of 2018, according to the World Bank’s _June 2018 Indonesia Economic Quarterly_ released here today.

High global commodity prices have spurred higher investment, especially in machine, equipment and vehicles, leading to the fastest growth in gross fixed capital formation in more than five years. The outlook for Indonesia’s economy continues to be positive for the rest of the year with GDP growth projected to reach 5.2 percent in 2018 on stronger domestic demand. Risks to this outlook include continued volatility in global financial markets and disruptions to international trade.

_“Indonesia’s sound macroeconomic fundamentals continue to provide a solid buffer against rising global volatility. Sound economic management has kept inflation in check and debt levels at about only half of the legal threshold,” _said *Rodrigo A. Chaves, World Bank Country Director for Indonesia and Timor-Leste*. _“Looking forward, however, Indonesia’s progress will depend on crucial structural policies such as those seeking to provide the population with the right skills for the future.”_

This latest edition of the Indonesia Economic Quarterly takes a closer look at 15 years of education reforms and assesses their impact in improving education outcomes and human capital in Indonesia, and the challenges that remain. While schooling attainment has grown significantly, student learning remains below the levels of other countries in the region, compromising Indonesia’s competitiveness in the global economy, according to the report.

_“More educational reforms are needed urgently to significantly enhance the quality of learning by all students. With a large number of teachers retiring in the next decade, there will be a crucial opportunity to upgrade Indonesia’s teaching force,”_ said *Frederico Gil Sander, Lead Economist for the World Bank in Indonesia*. _“Only with sustained efforts to improve the quality of learning outcomes, graduates of secondary and tertiary education will have the necessary skills to find jobs in a changing labor market.”_

*Key recommendations for further education reforms include: defining and enforcing teacher qualifications; complementing existing education financing mechanisms with a targeted, performance-based transfer for lagging schools and districts; and launching a national campaign to generate public pressure to improve student learning.*

The launch of the June 2018 Indonesia Economic Quarterly is part of _Voyage to Indonesia_, a series of activities leading up to the 2018 Annual Meetings of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank Group in Bali on October 12 to 14, 2018. The Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade supports the publication of this report.
_______________________________

A/N: (Emphasis mine) The World Bank recommendation basically states "Indonesia's last long-term hurdle is improvement of education and making sure skill shortages and skill-mismatches are properly addressed.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Opening new coffee plantation in Papua should be done by large companies by empowering and hiring local manpower.



That would be extremely *"challenging"* proposition 



Marine Rouge said:


> Well just knowing we had large scientiest, technician and engineer pool recently. Should be triple for the next decade
> 
> View attachment 481986



Knowing well the state of Indonesia education system output for the last 20 years I won't be reading too much (overly optimistic) about those figures.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> That would be extremely *"challenging"* proposition
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing well the state of Indonesia education system output for the last 20 years I won't be reading too much (overly optimistic) about those figures.


Yup, maximum only half of them are qualified and only a quarter of them are really really qualified and smart.


----------



## Nike

*Taiwan explores cooperation in health with Indonesia*
Minggu, 24 Juni 2018 11:14 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - With its New Southbound Policy, the government of Taiwan is exploring technical cooperation in health with Indonesia, according to Taipei Economic and Trade Office (TETO) Chief John Chen.

In general, there are many areas that can be developed for cooperation with Indonesia, but the most important is how Taiwan also wants to share experiences on national issues, Chen remarked on an occasion in Jakarta recently.

Seeing Indonesia`s big population of more than 250 million, he said Taiwan is optimistic to provide assistance to Indonesia and become a right partner to overcome health problem in this country.

Chen noted that Taiwan is a country with the best health related technology in the world.

In addition, Indonesia is a country with an emerging economy, so health issues are also a concern as the economy increases.

According to Chen, economic improvements are also in tandem with rising risks faced with illness, therefore both countries can share experiences and work together in this area.

The TETO chief added that the two countries can cooperate in efforts to prevent endemic diseases, or training health care workers to national health insurance.

He said health cooperation between Taiwan and Indonesia has enormous potential, in which Taiwan`s political policy is considered to be in harmony with Indonesian policies that are realizing the ASEAN Healthy Community.

According to the constitution of the World Health Organization (WHO), health is the human right of every human being who basically sees no national borders, and does not distinguish race, religion, political beliefs or social economic conditions.

Referring to the guidelines, Taiwan continues to work on research and prevention of infectious diseases and epidemics.

Taiwan is an important part of the world in disease prevention, Chen said proudly.

Therefore, Taiwan has a great hope to be able to work with Indonesia and other ASEAN countries, through sharing experiences and contributing to the medical world.

Reporting by Roy Rosa Bachtiar
(O001/ )
(T.SYS/A/O001/O001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Mercedes benz had assembly and production center for their truck product in Wanaherang, although only in small number of only seven units of heavy duty trucks produced every day, but it is still good considering there is indeed heavy competition against Japanese local brand here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Mercedes benz had assembly and production center for their truck product in Wanaherang, although only in small number of only seven units of heavy duty trucks produced every day, but it is still good considering there is indeed heavy competition against Japanese local brand here



Japanese brands was never major player in Indonesia heavy truck and bus market. The major players has always been (and still does) were Mercedes, Volvo, Scania, and Caterpillar.
In fact most for intercity buses the market has always been dominated by Mercedes.


----------



## Nike

*South Sumatra LRT to be operational next month*
Minggu, 24 Juni 2018 22:02 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: A Saragih





Light Rail Transit (LRT) . (ANTARA PHOTO/Nova Wahyudi)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The 23 kilometer track of Light Rail Transit (LRT) of South Sumatra will be operational next month to be ready to facilitate transport of athletes in Asian games to be held in Palembang, the capital city of the province of South Sumatra.

The elevated track with 13 stations extends between the International Airport of Mahmud Badaruddin and the sport city of Jakabaring.

The completion of the project, built by state construction company PT Waskita Karya, is timed to be ready to support the Asian games.

Palembang and Jakarta will co-host the Games opening in August, 2018.

The LRT, to be operated by state railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI), will facilitate transport of people from the airport to the city including the athletes to the Jakabaring sports city.

It will reduce the need for the use of private cars in the city of provincial city which is already faces problem of traffic jams almost everyday.

The project is estimated to cost Rp10.9 trillion must cheaper than Rp817 billion per kilometer for Malaysian LRT and Rp907 billion for the Philippinen LRT.

President Joko Widodo is expected to officially commissioning the operation of the LRT. (AS/a014)

(T.SYS/B/H-ASG/A014) 24-06-2018 19:16:09
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

There is huge market in Laptop segment, we are currently importing more than 3 millions Laptop, and only able to assemble at least 15.000 units locally. And resulting in huge deficit in this sector 

Senin, 25 Jun 2018 14:01 WIB

*Impor Laptop RI Naik Jadi US$ 426 Juta*
*Hendra Kusuma* - detikFinance




Foto: Rifkianto Nugroho








*FOKUS BERITA*Banjir Laptop China

*Jakarta* - Nilai impor Indonesia per Mei 2018 mengalami kenaikan 9,17% atau menjadi US$ 17,64 miliar dibandingkan bulan sebelumnya. Angka ini meningkat 28,12% jika dibandingkan dengan Mei 2017.

Kepala Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) Suhariyanto mengatakan produk imporyang meningkat tinggi adalah barang-barang yang masuk dalam golongan mesin-mesin atau pesawat mekanik, salah satunya adalah laptop.

"Kenaikan yaitu mesin-mesin, kemudian laptop dari Tiongkok," kata Suhariyanto di kantor pusat BPS, Jakarta, Senin (25/6/2018).

*Baca juga: *Perang Dagang AS-China Tak Ganggu Ekspor RI

Berdasarkan data BPS, nilai impor laptop termasuk notebooks per Mei 2018 sebesar US$ 100,1 juta atau naik 94,34% dari April 2018 yang sebesar US$ 51,5 juta.

Sedangkan secara kumulatif dari Januari-Mei 2018 angka impor laptop termasuk notebooks sebesar US$ 425,9 juta, angka ini lebih besar dibandingkan periode yang sama di tahun 2017 yang sebesar US$ 301,9 juta, atau naik 41,06%.

"Angka impor ini berasa dari gabungan, bukan hanya dari Tiongkok," kata Kepala Subdirektorat Impor BPS Rina Dwi Sulastri.

*(zlf/zlf)*


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian government determined to protect domestic steel market*
Senin, 25 Juni 2018 21:51 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Sella Panduarsa Gareta





A worker is welding a 20 inch steel pipes at the Production Unit of PT. KHI Pipe Industries, a subsidiary of PT. Krakatau Steel Tbk, in Cilegon, Banten (ANTARA Photo/Asep Fathulrahman)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is determined to protect the domestic steel market from the onslaught of imported product, along with increased production capacity, at a global level.

"As the basic component of economic growth in each country, steel industry is the mother of industry for machinery, appliance, automotive, maritime, and electronic industries," Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said on the sidelines of the South East Asia Iron and Steel Institute (SEAISI) 2018 Conference and Exhibition held in Jakarta on Monday.

He stated that steel producers in developing countries are anticipating an overcapacity of global steel production, which recorded a surplus of up to 700 million metric tons last year.

"In 2017, the global crude steel production saw a surplus of 1.7 billion tons, almost 50 percent of which came from China, while Southeast Asian production made up 1.5 percent of the total production," he noted.

He predicted the overproduction to have an impact on a number of aspects, including prices, job opportunities, utilization rate, and steel manufacturers` profit.

In addition, it also runs the risk of disrupting the continuation of industries, economic growth, and public welfare, he added.

On the other hand, the US, as the main steel consumer, has planned to protect its domestic steel industry by raising duties on imported steel by 25 percent.

The US policy will, no doubt, have an impact on the supply and demand in the global steel market and will eventually affect steel producers in developing nations, he remarked.

"Steel from other main steel producers, such as Japan, India, and South Korea, will likely flood the Southeast Asian market. This poses a challenge for us to anticipate any eventuality in the domestic market in the near future," he explained.

Domestic demand for crude steel currently stands at almost 14 million tons, while national crude steel production reaches 8 to 9 million tons per year. The rest is imported from China, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, and India.

Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, Japanese foreign ministers meet to hold strategic dialog*
Senin, 25 Juni 2018 18:49 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi (right) received a visit from Japanese Foreign Minister Taro Kono to hold the sixth Indonesian-Japanese strategic dialogue at the Foreign Ministry, Jakarta, Monday (25/6/2018). (ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and her Japanese counterpart Taro Kono met to hold a strategic dialog between the two countries at the Foreign Ministry`s Office here on Monday.

Japanese Foreign Minister Kono is on his first visit to Indonesia on June 24-26, 2018, for holding a strategic dialog with Marsudi in conjunction with the 60th anniversary of diplomatic relations between Indonesia and Japan.

Marsudi and Kono met to boost bilateral cooperation in the fields of politics, security, economy, trade, and investment, among other things.

Apart from bilateral issues, the two ministers also discussed other regional and global issues of concern to both countries.

Marsudi and Kono have identified strategic cooperation, realized through the development in bilateral cooperation.

Japan is a strategic partner of Indonesia, and both ministers agree on the importance of increasing cooperation in the field of investment, particularly in infrastructure.

Foreign Ministers Marsudi and Kono also agreed to explore the possibility of making Indonesia a production base for Japanese-manufactured products aimed at third markets, including markets in the ASEAN countries.

In addition, it is important to encourage the completion of the two-day 2018 ASEAN-Indonesia General Assembly Economic Cooperation Agreement as part of the 60th anniversary of Indonesia-Japan diplomatic relations.

With regard to climate change cooperation, the two ministers welcomed the Joint Crediting Mechanism and agreed that cooperation should be implemented to offer added value and to improve Indonesia`s capacity in handling the impacts of climate change.

Both ministers also agreed on the importance of encouraging South-South and Triangular cooperation to strengthen support for economic development in Palestine and other African countries.

During the meeting, the two foreign ministers welcomed positive developments in the Korean Peninsula that are expected to bring peace and stability to the region.

Reporting by Yuni Arisandy
(O001/INE)
(T.SYS/A/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Import hike needed to support production sector: Finance Minister*
Selasa, 26 Juni 2018 05:43 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Satyagraha





Workers pack chip production at a chip cottage industry in Surabaya (ANTARA Photo/Didik Suhartono)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has stated a rise in May 2018 imports was needed to support investment in the production sector.

"The import hike was needed to support the production sector," she said in a press conference on developments in the 2018 state budget here on Monday.

The imports mostly comprised capital goods and raw materials to support production activities in various economic sectors, she said.

If the imports were reduced in a short run, investment would be disrupted and economic growth would come under pressure, she said.

After all, the government is determined to build industries producing raw materials in medium and long terms to reduce the country`s dependence on imports, she said.

"The government will always intensify its policy to build domestic industries so that the country can meet the need for intermediate goods and capital goods on its own," she said.

In addition, it will also strengthen the country`s competitive edge in order to improve its export performance and reduce its trade deficit, she said.

Earlier, the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced that Indonesia suffered a deficit of US$1.52 billion in its foreign trade.

Indonesia`s exports in May 2018 were valued at US$14.54 billion, up 16.31 percent compared to the previous month and up 22.28 percent year on year (yoy).

Meanwhile, imports rose 9.17 percent to US$17.64 billion compared with the previous month and up 24.75 percent yoy.

The agency noted that the oil and gas sector contributed US$1.24 billion to the trade deficit, while the non-oil/non-gas sector contributed US$1.23 billion.


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Japan to Invest More, Strengthen Maritime, Security Cooperation With Indonesia
Japanese Foreign Minister Taro Kono and Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi at the beginning of their meeting in Jakarta, Indonesia on Monday (25/06). (Reuters Photo/Willy Kurniawan)


_By_ *Sheany* _on 5:14 pm Jun 25, 2018_ 
_Category_ *News , Featured , Foreign Affairs , Maritime
Jakarta.* Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and her Japanese counterpart, Taro Kono, have agreed to strengthen bilateral cooperation in maritime affairs, counterterrorism, infrastructure development and manufacturing, with the Japanese willing to expand their production base in Indonesia.

"Indonesia and Japan are not just strategic partners, we are also two important countries in the region. Our partnership contributes not only to the prosperity of Indonesia and Japan, but also to regional peace, stability and prosperity," Retno said in a press statement after a meeting Kono in Jakarta on Monday (25/06).

Retno said the two countries are working to make Indonesia Japan's production base for its Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) market.

In order to facilitate this, they will review their economic partnership agreement this year.

"We agreed to intensify and expedite the general review of the Indonesia-Japan Economic Partnership Agreement [IJ-EPA] to conclude it by the end of this year," Retno said.

The IJ-EPA was established in July 2008, but has been under review for renegotiation since 2013, after concerns that it was not mutually beneficial.

In 2017, total trade between the two countries increased by around 13 percent to more than $33 billion, making Japan Indonesia's second biggest trade partner, just after China.

Last year, Japan was the second largest investor into Indonesia, making up 15.5 percent of total foreign direct investment (FDI) with $5 billion.

"Japan will help Indonesia develop infrastructure and improve business environment to attract more Japanese investment," Kono said.

Indonesia and Japan also agreed to speed up a number of ongoing investment projects, including the MRT, Patimban Port in Subang, West Java, and Jakarta-Surabaya railway development.

They will also strengthen cooperation in maritime affairs, which will cover capacity building, fisheries and maritime safety.

On Monday, the two countries signed an exchange of note on the Integrated Marine and Fisheries Centers and Fish Market to enhance cooperation in developing fisheries centers on Indonesia's outer islands, including Biak in Papua, Morotai in North Maluku and Sabang in Aceh.

According to Brahmantya Satyamurti Poerwadi, director general of marine spatial planning at the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, development of ports in the selected outer islands will be realized soon.

"Our objective is to prioritize these outer islands for Indonesia's fisheries industry," Brahmantya said, adding that investment to develop these areas will amount to around $54 million.

In order to improve tourism relations, Kono said the two countries will strengthen their people-to-people exchange.

"We are trying to increase the level of people-to-people exchange to 1 million people both ways. We would like to promote tourism further."

He also said Japan will support Indonesia's efforts to counter violent extremism.

Japan has been providing Indonesia with technical assistance for the 2018 Asian Games. Kono said it includes a biometric security system at the Gelora Bung Karno stadium in Jakarta, but did not elaborate further.

This year marks the 60th anniversary of Indonesia-Japan relations.

http://jakartaglobe.id/news/japan-invest-strengthen-maritime-security-cooperation-indonesia/

In conclusion, 

1. Japanese corporations agree to made Indonesia as their production hub center and outsourcing much of their products to be made in Indonesia 
2. Japan had giving green light to financing Jakarta Surabaya fast train
3. MRT Jakarta phase two will be started in last 2018, and all of the routes will be made underground 
3. Patimban port project will commence
4. To increasing Indonesian students in Japan
Etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> 1. Japanese corporations agree to made Indonesia as their production hub center and outsourcing much of their products to be made in Indonesia
> 2. Japan had giving green light to financing Jakarta Surabaya fast train
> 3. MRT Jakarta phase two will be started in last 2018, and all of the routes will be made underground
> 3. Patimban port project will commence
> 4. To increasing Indonesian students in Japan
> Etc..


Seriously... I wonder how much of this is because Indonesia is increasingly seen as a major ballast against China's influence in ASEAN.

Japan is already gonna invest millions to improve our fishery in the Natuna area, and India has committed to footing the cost of a naval base.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Seriously... I wonder how much of this is because Indonesia is increasingly seen as a major ballast against China's influence in ASEAN.
> 
> Japan is already gonna invest millions to improve our fishery in the Natuna area, and India has committed to footing the cost of a naval base.



It's mostly due to the Jokowi "Global Maritime Fulcrum" doctrine, and we do backing it up with diplomacy and real action to fortify Natuna islands (which is extremely strategic chokepoint)

Although if we dig in further into Jokowi _"Global Maritime Fulcrum" _doctrine it's actually merely an actualization of the good old _"Wawasan Nusantara"_ doctrine, which in turn can be trace it's root to the 13th century "_Cakravala Mandala Dvipantara" _doctrine.

Another contributing factor is Indonesia GDP (nominal) which is currently stand at over $1 trillion with pretty stable 5% GDP growth.



Marine Rouge said:


> There is huge market in Laptop segment, we are currently importing more than 3 millions Laptop, and only able to assemble at least 15.000 units locally. And resulting in huge deficit in this sector



*Importing laptop is cheaper.* Furthermore there isn't any computer manufacturing industry in Indonesia.


----------



## Bennedict



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> It's mostly due to the Jokowi "Global Maritime Fulcrum" doctrine, and we do backing it up with diplomacy and real action to fortify Natuna islands (which is extremely strategic chokepoint)
> 
> Although if we dig in further into Jokowi _"Global Maritime Fulcrum" _doctrine it's actually merely an actualization of the good old _"Wawasan Nusantara"_ doctrine, which in turn can be trace it's root to the 13th century "_Cakravala Mandala Dvipantara" _doctrine.
> 
> Another contributing factor is Indonesia GDP (nominal) which is currently stand at over $1 trillion with pretty stable 5% GDP growth.



Well you know what they say, "The more things change the more they stay the same" At least our leadership is smart enough to fallback to tried and tested wisdom. And yeah, our economic size and stability is a main reason why we've become a good economic strategic partner.

Also, due to the 'Economic Diplomacy' the government is pushing, I think that Indonesia is going to enter a lot of new markets in the coming years. It must have been awkward for our diplomats to start acting like merchants, but the economy benefits in the end.


----------



## Nike

*Amdal causes a drag in development of salt factory in NTT*
Senin, 25 Juni 2018 21:45 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto addresses the inauguration of a PT. UNIchemCandi Indonesia's consumer and industrial salt factory in Gresik, East Java. (ANTARA News/Industry Ministry's Public Relations)

Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - Director of PT Puncak Keemasan Garam Dunia (PKGD), Ziwan Hendriawan, said a plan to build a salt factory in the district of Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) still remained in the pipeline because the license of Analysis of Environmental Impact (Amdal) has not been approved by the district administration.

"We are serious in building the factory to cost around Rp1.8 trillion in the district of Kupang , but the plan could not yet be implemented as the Amdal license is not yet approved by Regent Ayub Titu Eki," Ziwan Hendriawan said here on Monday.

He said PT PKGD plans to use a land plot of 3,720 hectares acquired by PT PKGD in 2017 from PT Pangung Guna Ganda Semesta (PGGS).

He said the local people are enthusiastic with the plan .

He said the factory is to have a production capacity of 400,000 tons per year. (AS/H-YH)


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Trade balance performance estimated to improve: BI*
Selasa, 26 Juni 2018 18:29 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Bank Indonesia (BI) (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Trade balance performance is estimated to improve in line with the continued global economic recovery and high price of global commodities.

"Such development will support the improvement of economic growth prospect and current transaction performance," the director of BI`s communications department, Arbonas Hutabarat, said in a statement here on Tuesday.

Bank Indonesia considers the trade balance deficit closely relates to the increasing activities in production and investment, in line with the improving domestic economic prospect and influence of increasing price of imported goods.

Indonesia`s trade balance in May 2018 records a deficit of 1.52 billion US dollar, decreasing compared to the trade balance deficit in the previous month of 1.63 billion US dollar.

Such improvement is attributable to the decreasing deficit in non-oil and gas trade balance exceeding the increasing deficit in oil and gas trade balance.

With such development, cumulatively from January until May 2018, Indonesia`s trade balance records a deficit of 2.83 billion US dollar.

Non-oil and gas trade balance in May 2018 records a decreasing deficit to 0.28 billion US dollar, decreasing from the previous month of 0.52 billion US dollar.

The improvement of non-oil and gas trade balance is primarily attributable to the increasing oil and gas export.

Non-oil and gas export in May 2018 increases by 1.23 billion US dollar (mtm), primarily boosted by the increasing export of machinery and electrical device, ore, crust, metal ash, iron and steel, knitted goods, and lead.

Meanwhile, non-oil and gas import increases by 0.99 billion US dollar (mtm), primarily due to the increasing import of machine and mechanical device, machinery and electrical device, cereals, sugar and candies, as well as vessels and floating structures.

The increasing non-oil and gas import is attributable to strong production and investment activities. Cumulatively from January until May 2018, non-oil and gas trade balance still records surplus of 2.20 billion US dollar.

Deficit in oil and gas trade balance increases in line with the increasing import, which exceeds the export increase.

Oil and gas trade balance in May 2018 records a deficit of 1.24 billion US dollar, increasing from 1.11 billion US dollar in April 2018.

Such development is affected by the increasing import of 0.49 billion US dollar (mtm) in May 2018, boosted by the import of crude oil, oil products, and gas, higher than the increasing oil and gas export of 0.35 billion US dollar (mtm).

A063/o001
(T.A063/A/KR-BSR/A/O001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Indonesians to benefit from two financed projects: World Bank*
Selasa, 26 Juni 2018 19:07 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. World Bank. (ANTARA News/special)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Better nutrition for millions of Indonesian children and modernized irrigation systems for hundreds of thousands of Indonesian farming families are the key goals of the two new loans approved by the World Bank.

"We welcome the Government of Indonesia`s significant investments in infrastructure and in human capital, both of which are crucial to accelerate economic growth and reduce poverty. If the country invests on these two priorities now, its future will be more promising," World Bank Country Director for Indonesia and Timor-Leste, Rodrigo A. Chaves, said in a statement here on Tuesday.

The US$400 million loan Investing in Nutrition and Early Years Program seeks to reduce stunting by increasing access for pregnant mothers and children under two years old to key services from health and nutrition to education and sanitation.

"World Bank financing will be complemented by crucial knowledge, including best practices and lessons learned from around the world, which will help make efforts to reduce stunting more effectively," he remarked.

This loan, which will link disbursements to specific results, will support the country?s $14.6 billion National Strategy to Accelerate Stunting Prevention that aims to benefit 48 million pregnant mothers and children under two years old in the next four years.

In the entire country, the program will also benefit from a $20 million grant from the Global Financing Facility, a multi-stakeholder partnership that helps countries tackle the greatest health and nutrition issues affecting women, children, and adolescents.

The $250 million loan financing the Strategic Irrigation Modernization and Urgent Rehabilitation Project will benefit around 887 thousand farming households through a more reliable and climate-resilient irrigation system.

This financing is part of an ongoing National Reform Agenda that focuses on decentralization, democratization, and modernization and is based on the principles of participatory irrigation management.

This irrigation project is co-financed by the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, with a $250 million loan.

Stunting is one of the most urgent challenges in Indonesia and a top priority for the government. More than one out of every three Indonesian children under five years of age, which is almost nine million children, are stunted; two out of three don not complete the full package of immunizations in their first and second year; and iron supplementation and deworming are also low, which is at 33 and 26 percent, respectively.

In Indonesia, a country highly vulnerable to climate change effects, 60 percent of the poor -- those who earn less than $1.25 per day -- rely on agriculture for their income.

Therefore, improved irrigation in agriculture is critical to enhance food security in the country.

The new irrigation project will focus on rehabilitation and modernization of drainage systems in nearly 300 thousand hectares and will support the overall project management and implementation, which is focused on increased accountability, transparency, and cost-effectiveness.

The World Bank?s support to Indonesia?s nutrition sector and irrigation is an important component of the World Bank Group`s Country Partnership Framework for Indonesia, which focuses on government priorities for transformational development impact.

(A063/INE/B003)
(T.A063/A/KR-BSR/B003)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia manages Asian Games transportation traffic for 30 minutes*
Selasa, 26 Juni 2018 22:58 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Bayu Prasetyo





Logo Asian Games 2018 (id.wikipedia.org)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government has managed the travelling time for athletes and delegates of Asian Games 2018 from Athlete Village to venues in Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, Jakarta, for 30 minutes.

"The regulation has set the maximum travelling time from Athlete Village to sport venues in 30 minutes. As we know, the traffic condition in Jakarta is congested," the Head of Jabodetabek Transportation Management Agency Bambang Prihartono said here on Tuesday.

The agency will control the private cars traffic by its odd and even license plates per day to reduce the congestion in Jakarta.

The system will be implemented at Jalan Benyamin Sueb, Jalan Gatot Subroto, Jalan S Parman, Jalan Jenderal Sudirman, Jalan MH Thamrin, Jalan Rasuna Said, and Jalan MT Haryono.

The management will also divert freight trucks ways from city tolls to Jakarta Outer Ring Road.

According to Prihartono, his institution will also prepare special lane for public transportation in toll roads.

Besides, the Indonesia Asian Games Organizing Committee (INASGOC) is finalizing preparations for the opening of Asian Games 2018, so that it would be ready before the deadline of registration of participants (entry by name) by the end of this month.

At least 20 thousand people would be involved in the opening of the 18th Asian Games at Gelora Bung Karno main stadium on Aug 18.

Reported by Juwita Trisna

(Uu.B019/INE)


----------



## Nike

Some moron release Arapaima gigas into Brantas river and dam systems around east java, and now those gigantic fish threatening local ecosystem





Sejak dilepas ke Sungai Brantas, *ikan Arapaima* gigas menjadi buruan para pencari ikan di Mojokerto. Ikan air tawar dari Amerika Selatan ini bahkan dijual para pencari ikan seharga Rp 20 ribu/kg.

Tak seperti biasanya, Pintu Air (Dam) Rolak Songo di Desa Lengkong, Mojoanyar, Mojokerto, dipadati warga. Mereka rupanya dibuat penasaran oleh ikan jumbo jenis *Arapaima *yang ditangkap para pencari ikan.

Tak pelak, ikan air tawar berukuran jumbo ini pun menjadi buruan para pencari ikan. Salah satunya Subekti (45), pencari ikan asal Desa Lengkong. Dia berhasil menangkap seekor ikan Arapaima di Dam Rolak Songo.

"Tadi saya tangkap menggunakan setrum," kata Subekti kepada detikcom di lokasi, Selasa (26/6/2018).

4.Aman Dimakan Manusia




Meski disebut sebagai ikan predator, ikan ini diklaim aman dimakan oleh manusia. Kepala Balai Besar KSDA Jatim Nandang Prihadi mengatakan* ikan Arapaima*disebut predator karena memangsa ikan-ikan lain yang berada di lingkungannya. Meski begitu, ikan tak berbahaya jika dimakan manusia.

Apalagi di negara asalnya, Amerika Latin, banyak warga yang juga memakan ikan tersebut.

"Ikannya mirip dengan arwana. Kemarin kita dari BKSDA dan Karantina Ikan melakukan sosialisasi ke masyarakat bahwa ikan ini tidak berbahaya untuk dikonsumsi manusia. Di negara asalnya dikonsumsi," ujar Nandang kepada detikcom, Selasa (26/6/2018).

3.Tergolong Ikan Berbahaya dan Dilarang Dibawa ke RI




*Ikan Arapaima* gigas diduga dilepas oleh pemiliknya dalam jumlah sekitar 70 ekor. Padahal ikan predator tersebut termasuk kategori yang dilarang masuk ke Indonesia.

Larangan terdapat dalam Peraturan Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Nomor 41 Tahun 2014 tentang larangan pemasukan jenis ikan berbahaya dari luar negeri ke dalam wilayah Indonesia.

Dalam pasal 2 peraturan tersebut dijelaskan bahwa setiap orang dilarang memasukan jenis ikan berbahaya dari luar negeri. *Ikan Arapaima *gigas masuk dalam salah satu daftar ikan yang dilarang itu.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine Rouge said:


> Some moron release Arapaima gigas into Brantas river and dam systems around east java, and now those gigantic fish threatening local ecosystem



The perpetrators have been identified and under questioning..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Coal Mining Companies in Focus: Aneka Tambang (Antam)*
24 June 2018 | 

Arie Prabowo Ariotedjo
Showa Denko
ANTM
Aneka Tambang
Antam
Mining
One of the companies, listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange, that is experiencing a very good performance so far in 2018 is vertically integrated and diversified mining and metals company Aneka Tambang, a state-controlled entity. Not only did the company's corporate earnings and production figures surged in the first quarter of 2018 on the back of stronger commodity prices (and rising demand), but shares of Aneka Tambang also soared - by a whopping 45.60 percent - up to Friday (22/06).

Net sales of Aneka Tambang (better known as Antam) rose 247.2 percent year-on-year (y/y) to IDR 5.73 trillion (approx. USD $409 million) in the first quarter of 2018. Meanwhile, the company's net profit soared 3,605.6 percent (y/y) to IDR 245.68 billion (approx. USD $17.5 million) in Q1-2018. These impressive corporate earnings came on the back of strengthening commodity prices and growing demand for metal commodities on the international market.

Key mining commodities that are produced and exported by Antam are ferronickel, nickel ore, gold, bauxite, and silver.

Amid growing demand for mining commodities, Antam's production of ferronickel rose 107 percent (y/y) to 6,087 TNi in Q1-2018. Meanwhile, the company's ferronickel sales reached 5,363 TNi, up 109 percent (y/y) from 2,562 TNi in the first quarter of 2017.

Antam's sales of gold (gold being the largest contributor to the company's Q1-2018 revenue as they contributed 71 percent to Antam's total net sales that quarter) grew 226 percent (y/y) from 2,128 kg (68,384 oz) in Q1-2017 to 6,945 kg (223,286 oz) in Q1-2018. Meanwhile, its nickel ore sales reached 2.11 million wet metric ton (wmt), up 302 percent (y/y) compared to the first quarter of Q1-2017.






Based on a statement from Antam President Director Arie Prabowo Ariotedjo the company is increasingly focused on downstream projects (in line with the desire of the central government to reduce Indonesia's reliance on raw commodity exports). Therefore, Antam is approaching the completion of its new ferronickel plant in East Halmahera. This plant, which is established in cooperation with state-controlled construction company Wijaya Karya, is designed to have a production capacity of 13,500 tons per year. Progress of the project is estimated at 65 percent (per end-May 2018).

Antam is also eager to develop a ferronickel plant on Gag Island in West Papua. The company is now searching for a business partner to establish the plant.
https://www.indonesia-investments.c...mpanies-in-focus-aneka-tambang-antam/item8851


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Some moron release Arapaima gigas into Brantas river and dam systems around east java, and now those gigantic fish threatening local ecosystem



First and foremost I'm not condoning any practice of releasing invasive species into any kind of ecological habitat, however *this news has been severely exaggerated* by some "hippies / leftist environmentalist" _(Disclaimer: I live in Karangpilang / Wiyung area since 1986)_ And compare to other "predator" species that inhabit the river & swamp system, this punny fish is NOTHING in term of size & ferocity.

If releasing those fish were considered horrible, you won't believe what kind of predator species I had release into the city (Surabaya) sewer system. (it's native species but top predator nonetheless)


----------



## Nike

*Commodity Watch Indonesia: Coffee Production Under Pressure*
27 June 2018 | 

Coffee Consumption
Coffee Production
Coffee
Plantations
Agriculture
Indonesia's Agriculture Ministry expects the nation's coffee production to reach 674,636 tons in 2018, up a modest 0.9 percent year-on-year (y/y) from Indonesia's coffee production in 2017 (668,677 tons). If the ministry's estimate is correct, then it would be the second straight year of meager coffee production growth. From 2016 (when Indonesia produced a total of 663,871 tons) to 2017, growth of coffee production reached 0.7 percent (y/y).

Reasons behind such small growth are ageing and damaged coffee trees on Indonesian plantations as well as persistent low productivity (which lags far behind other big coffee producing nations such as Brazil and Vietnam). Meanwhile, unpredictable weather conditions are also an issue, and part of coffee farmers has switched to other crops in order to seek higher yields.

Based on the book "Plantation Statistics Indonesia, Coffee Commodity 2016-2017", Indonesia's coffee plantations cover a total of 1.25 million hectares. However, a total of 158,593 hectares is labeled "damaged". In other words, 12.7 percent of Indonesian coffee trees are damaged and therefore do not produce optimally in terms of quality and quantity.

Even more worrying is that the size of "damaged" coffee plantations is on the rise. Whereas in 2016 the figure reached 145,414 hectares, it rose to 154,540 hectares in the following year. Meanwhile, coffee production per hectare remained low and flat at around 700 kilogram per hectare over these years.






Irmijati Nurbahar, Directorate General of Estate Crops at Indonesia's Agriculture Ministry, said many Indonesian coffee farmers lack the the awareness or financial resources to invest in the rejuvenation of coffee trees. Moreover, their farming techniques are not efficient. More than 90 percent of total coffee plantations in Indonesia are cultivated by small-scale farmers who own relatively small plantations of about 1-2 hectares, each. However, a closer look at these plantations shows that these farmers are not efficient in terms of planting. For example, part of the land remains unplanted/uncultivated.

In 2018 the total budget for state-sponsored rejuvenation of plantations is IDR 1.63 trillion (approx. USD $116 million). However, only a (undisclosed) portion goes to the rejuvenation of coffee trees.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian Coffee Exporters Association (AEKI) expects Indonesia's coffee production to reach between 660,000-690,000 tons (approx. 11.0-11.5 million bags of coffee) in 2018, up from last year's production on the back of better weather conditions. Exports, however, are expected to decline by around 15-20 percent in 2018, primarily on the back of tight domestic coffee supplies in combination with rising domestic coffee consumption. The younger generations of Indonesians are switching to coffee, thus hundreds of independent coffee shops and roasters pop up across the country, hence boosting domestic demand for coffee.
https://www.indonesia-investments.c...sia-coffee-production-under-pressure/item8859


----------



## pr1v4t33r

trishna_amṛta said:


> If releasing those fish were considered horrible, you won't believe what kind of predator species I had release into the city (Surabaya) sewer system. (it's native species but top predator nonetheless)



Foreign invasive species would destroy local Brantas river ecosystem and could bring harmful side effects to the river (spreading of unknown parasites) and the communities along the river that may be depend on it for their livelihood. Those predators are known for attacking human.


Mass production of vehicles to boost agricultural sector in 2019
_Indonesia is set to begin mass producing special multipurpose vehicles in January 2019 to support the development of the country’s agricultural sector._






Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said in Jakarta on Tuesday that a prototype of the vehicle, called the rural multipurpose mechanical tool (AMMDes), was being finalized and undergoing a trial run in the field in Bogor, West Java.

The minister said the trial run, which began in April, tested the performance of the vehicle's engine, chassis, suspension and transmission.

He said the prototype was made using 70 percent domestic content. “We are cooperating with more than 70 industries to supply the AMMDes components, mostly from small and medium enterprises,” said Airlangga.






The multipurpose vehicle will be launched during the 2018 Gaikindo Indonesia International Auto Show (GIIAS) in August at the Indonesia Convention Center (ICE) in Tangerang, Banten.

AMMDes is manufactured by PT Kiat Mahesa Wintor Indonesia (KMWI). The main users of the cars would be village cooperatives, village-owned enterprises and farmer or fishermen groups to boost agricultural productivity.

Airlangga said he hoped that the vehicles would speed up the distribution of goods to and from villages.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...les-to-boost-agricultural-sector-in-2019.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> First and foremost I'm not condoning any practice of releasing invasive species into any kind of ecological habitat, however *this news has been severely exaggerated* by some "hippies / leftist environmentalist" _(Disclaimer: I live in Karangpilang / Wiyung area since 1986)_ And compare to other "predator" species that inhabit the river & swamp system, this punny fish is NOTHING in term of size & ferocity.
> 
> If releasing those fish were considered horrible, you won't believe what kind of predator species I had release into the city (Surabaya) sewer system. (it's native species but top predator nonetheless)



Australia was bought down to its knees by rabbits, and then later by toads.

It isn't about predator species but invasive species.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

pr1v4t33r said:


> Foreign invasive species would destroy local Brantas river ecosystem and could bring harmful side effects to the river (spreading of unknown parasites) and the communities along the river that may be depend on it for their livelihood. Those predators are known for attacking human.



I repost my post :


trishna_amṛta said:


> First and foremost I'm not condoning any practice of releasing invasive species into any kind of ecological habitat, however *this news has been severely exaggerated* by some "hippies / leftist environmentalist" _(Disclaimer: I live in Karangpilang / Wiyung area since 1986)_ And compare to other "predator" species that inhabit the river & swamp system, this punny fish is NOTHING in term of size & ferocity.



@pr1v4t33r, I've notice you just copy-paste your comment straight from media there. What is your own opinion upon the matter?
Sorry for asking this but do you had any experience in handling or keeping any predator animals before, especially those animals pertinent to "Jungle Survival"?



Logam42 said:


> Australia was bought down to its knees by rabbits, and then later by toads.
> 
> It isn't about predator species but invasive species.



*Completely agree regarding invasive species*, I also had stated that *I'm not condoning the release of any invasive species* either, however the news is grossly exaggerated (typical for news media).

Sometimes I fancy how long those so-called _do-gooder-save-the-earth environmentalist_ could survive inside Indonesia jungle before they end up inside the belly or being mauled by some animals. (reticulated python, salty, komodo, or tiger)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

trishna_amṛta said:


> @pr1v4t33rWhat is your own opinion upon the matter?



My post sum up my opinion upon the matter, which convey rejection and dislike towards ignorant and irresponsible act by releasing invasive predator to the river. We are not talking about just 1 or 2 predator fishes here, but 70 that can easily multiply into uncontrollable number that could create various problems in the future if that stupid act slip by unnoticed.

I give 2 thumbs up to those who bring this matter up to the surface and voice their concern. Destructive ignorance and stupidity shouldn't be excused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

pr1v4t33r said:


> My post sum up my opinion upon the matter, which convey rejection and dislike towards ignorant and irresponsible act by releasing invasive predator to the river. We are not talking about just 1 or 2 predator fishes here, but 70 that can easily multiply into uncontrollable number that could create various problems in the future if that stupid act slip by unnoticed.
> 
> I give 2 thumbs up to those who bring these matter up to the surface and voice their concern upon this matter. Destructive ignorance and stupidity shouldn't be excused.


Likewise, the finding of people inserting a breeding-sustainable population of fish all at once is almost like managing to find the patient zero of a deadly disease outbreak.

If it was up to me you'd bet I'd freak out, if none of the native predators target the fish 70 can quickly turn to tens of thousands in a year, and millions soon after. At its hight, there was 600million rabbits in Australia, and once they found a viral control, they estimated that the ranching/animal industry alone benefitted by 1 billion AUD per annum.

Indonesia has better things to do with its limited funds than trying to control an outbreak of an invasive species. I tend to disagree with ecologists when it comes to economic policy, but I'm with them on this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Likewise, the finding of people inserting a breeding-sustainable population of fish all at once is almost like managing to find the patient zero of a deadly disease outbreak.
> 
> If it was up to me you'd bet I'd freak out, if none of the native predators target the fish 70 can quickly turn to tens of thousands in a year, and millions soon after. At its hight, there was 600million rabbits in Australia, and once they found a viral control, they estimated that the ranching/animal industry alone benefitted by 1 billion AUD per annum.
> 
> Indonesia has better things to do with its limited funds than trying to control an outbreak of an invasive species. I tend to disagree with ecologists when it comes to economic policy, but I'm with them on this case.




Heck eceng gondok is one good case in Indonesia, so many river, swamp and lakes become unusable because the expansion of eceng gondok. In turn causing many disaster in surrounding area, because the narrowing of river banks or lakes banks because sediment of eceng gondok remains, causing disaster like flooding and water crisis at long summer. Truly a disaster at worst level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Logam42 said:


> Likewise, the finding of people inserting a breeding-sustainable population of fish all at once is almost like managing to find the patient zero of a deadly disease outbreak. If it was up to me you'd bet I'd freak out, if none of the native predators target the fish 70 can quickly turn to tens of thousands in a year, and millions soon after.



I would be very suspicious about their hidden motives if they did this secretly. But their ignorant attitude by broadcasting their stupidity on social media showing otherwise. Still, thorough investigation must be done quickly. Meanwhile, people can have some festive distraction hunting this beefy dinner menu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Connectivity between industrial areas will boost national growth: Minister Hartarto*
Rabu, 27 Juni 2018 19:18 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: -





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto. (ANTARA News/PR)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto opined that connectivity between industrial areas, both within and outside Java Island, will boost the nation`s economic growth.

"If all industrial areas are connected, our economy will become stronger," he noted in a press release on Wednesday.

Hence, the minister expects that the development of industrial area, such as in South Bekasi, West Java, would be emulated in the 100 other areas in the country.

Publicly listed industrial estate developer PT Kawasan Industri Jababeka, located in Cikarang, West Java, has proven able to demonstrate the multiplier effect of industrialization activities that can contribute significantly to the gross domestic product (GDP).

With one million jobs created in the industrial estate, its GDP from the entire area is over US$35 billion per year, or its per capita GDP reaches US$35 thousand.

Hartarto believes such an achievement is in line with the vision of Indonesia`s gold in 2045.

"Our target is that Indonesia`s average GDP per capita can reach US$35 thousand," he added.

Development of the industrial estate is also one of the strategies in implementing the industrial revolution 4.0.

The Making Indonesia 4.0 concept can facilitate the development of industrial zones to encourage economic progress.

Moreover, Indonesia has an industrial corridor in the North of Java as well as industrial areas in Bekasi, Karawang, to Purwakarta.

Furthermore, the corridor of Central Java is in Semarang and Kendal; while the East Java corridor is in Gresik, Lamongan, and Tuban; and outside Java they are in Aceh, Morowali, Bontang, and Bintuni.

Ministry`s Acting Director for General Industrial Development Zone I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan pointed to a spurt in development of industrial areas, especially outside Java Island.

According to Suryawirawan, as many as 10 industrial estates are targeted to be developed until 2019 based on the Nawacita program of President Joko Widodo.

However, currently, 10 new industrial areas are already in operation. In fact, three additional industrial estates will be completed by 2018.

"Three new industrial estates are expected to become operational this year that are the Lhokseumawe industrial area in Aceh, Wilmar industrial estate in Serang, and Tanjung Buton industrial area in Riau. Hence, in 2018, there are 13 areas," he remarked.

In 2019, five other industrial estates are planned to be built.

In order to accelerate the development of industrial estates, Suryawirawan highlighted the need for non-fiscal incentives and ease of investment licensing in the industrial area.

Currently, the Industry Ministry is also focusing on attracting investors to develop the industrial areas.

_(Reported by Sella Panduarsa Gareta/Uu.Y013/INE/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Logam42

Interesting Quora answer.
Why is Indonesia attracting fewer foreign tourists than other the Southeast Asian countries, such as Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, and the Philippines?




Nazafarin Yusuf, studied at University of Technology, Malaysia
Answered 9h ago

My dear, you need to get your fact straight!

OP and others are commenting about Indonesia being the least attractive for foreigner tourists in the region, but let me give you some real data.






As what the picture tells, Indonesia’s tourist arrival was smaller than those in Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore but larger than Philippines., like twice as many tourists than the Philippines received last year.

As a matter of fact, tourism in Indonesia has more than doubled over the past decade that 2017 saw over fourteen million tourists visit the archipelago state.





Strong growth is expected for the Indonesian industry, with indirect and induced incomes predicted to reach $141.3 billion annually by 2027, according to the World Travel & Tourism Council report.

According to that tourist arrival number, those other three countries (TH, MY, SG) tourism industries appeared to be way larger than Indonesia. But is this assumption correct? Let’s look at another fact.

These statistics come from The Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Report 2017 by the World Economic Forum which is showing hows the overall size of each tourism industry by country.





As what the picture tells, the revenues from tourism amongst those countries:


Thailand : $ 36.4 B
*Indonesia : $ 28.2 B*
Singapore : $ 13.9 B
Malaysia : $ 13 B
Philippines : $ 12.5 B
Despite Indonesia attracted much less tourists than Malaysia & Singapore, turns out Indonesia had higher Average in tourist spending than both countries.

As for Malaysia, the figure of its tourist arrival came out so big because Singaporeans and Bruneians cross border to Johor and Sarawak in Borneo just for daily needs shopping and weekend vacation... But in spending, they are less than others.

Malaysia has less to offer for tourists. Unlike Thailand, Indonesia and the Philippines, it has many islands it can offer. And in order to go to these islands, you need to travel by air, ship, land, and you need to spend money cheap or not to stay in hotels. Most developed countries spends more in beaches, than staying in Cities. Buildings are common for them that's why they prefer to spend money in beaches. It's not being cheap, it's about how much they can offer. Tourists are willing to spend more as long they enjoy their stay.. Same for the Philippines, despite being the least peaceful country in Asean, tourists are willing to spend more in the Philippines than in Malaysia, Vietnam and Singapore.

Like for example, Malaysia earns $13B/26M tourists: *tourists only spends an average of $500.*

Meanwhile Indonesia earns $28.2B/14M tourists: *tourists spends an average of $2,014*

Indonesia is also cheap for tourists, it's just we have lots to offer, tourists visit Bali, Lombok, Batam, , Yogyakarta, Bandung, Raja Ampat, Komodo island, etc. that's why we earn more.

The ministry of Tourism also notes that *Westerners spend at least 50 to 60% more per visitor,* *mainly because they stay longer in Indonesia, *typically stay two weeks or longer. Asians also have much less holiday days per year than Europeans.

So the key difference is basically that* Indonesia is focusing on increasing the yield per tourists rather than the number of tourists itself.*

In Malaysia, a majority of tourists are from ASEAN countries*.* Only *a small number of tourists* who come to Malaysia are Westerners.

Let’s look at another fact. These statistics come from Wikipedia:





About 12.5 mil in 2017 or *almost half* Malaysian tourist arrivals are… *Singaporeans. *(FYI, Singapore and Brunei population only 5.5 mil and 423,196 respectively and yet Malaysia claimed the number of tourists who came from both countries were 12.4 mil and 1.6 mil, ironic huh?)

A big chunk of these are those that cross the border everyday to work then return home in Johor and Sarawak at night.

One of my friends from AirAsia has clarified this statement (*thanks WF!*). Singaporean tourists are only counted if they spend at least ONE NIGHT in Malaysia, which Tourism Malaysia is following international guidelines on.





The low exchange rate is giving Singaporeans more disposable income, with more Singaporeans coming to Malaysia to shop for groceries, clothing or simply to holiday there. They’re mostly the middle-income group who come there to cut costs, since they pay a fraction of the price for the same stuff.

So in conclusion, except for Thailand, the rest Asean countries are not always more popular than Indonesia after all.

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## Star Bugs

Logam42 said:


> Interesting Quora answer.
> Why is Indonesia attracting fewer foreign tourists than other the Southeast Asian countries, such as Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, and the Philippines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazafarin Yusuf, studied at University of Technology, Malaysia
> Answered 9h ago
> 
> My dear, you need to get your fact straight!
> 
> OP and others are commenting about Indonesia being the least attractive for foreigner tourists in the region, but let me give you some real data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As what the picture tells, Indonesia’s tourist arrival was smaller than those in Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore but larger than Philippines., like twice as many tourists than the Philippines received last year.
> 
> As a matter of fact, tourism in Indonesia has more than doubled over the past decade that 2017 saw over fourteen million tourists visit the archipelago state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong growth is expected for the Indonesian industry, with indirect and induced incomes predicted to reach $141.3 billion annually by 2027, according to the World Travel & Tourism Council report.
> 
> According to that tourist arrival number, those other three countries (TH, MY, SG) tourism industries appeared to be way larger than Indonesia. But is this assumption correct? Let’s look at another fact.
> 
> These statistics come from The Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Report 2017 by the World Economic Forum which is showing hows the overall size of each tourism industry by country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As what the picture tells, the revenues from tourism amongst those countries:
> 
> 
> Thailand : $ 36.4 B
> *Indonesia : $ 28.2 B*
> Singapore : $ 13.9 B
> Malaysia : $ 13 B
> Philippines : $ 12.5 B
> Despite Indonesia attracted much less tourists than Malaysia & Singapore, turns out Indonesia had higher Average in tourist spending than both countries.
> 
> As for Malaysia, the figure of its tourist arrival came out so big because Singaporeans and Bruneians cross border to Johor and Sarawak in Borneo just for daily needs shopping and weekend vacation... But in spending, they are less than others.
> 
> Malaysia has less to offer for tourists. Unlike Thailand, Indonesia and the Philippines, it has many islands it can offer. And in order to go to these islands, you need to travel by air, ship, land, and you need to spend money cheap or not to stay in hotels. Most developed countries spends more in beaches, than staying in Cities. Buildings are common for them that's why they prefer to spend money in beaches. It's not being cheap, it's about how much they can offer. Tourists are willing to spend more as long they enjoy their stay.. Same for the Philippines, despite being the least peaceful country in Asean, tourists are willing to spend more in the Philippines than in Malaysia, Vietnam and Singapore.
> 
> Like for example, Malaysia earns $13B/26M tourists: *tourists only spends an average of $500.*
> 
> Meanwhile Indonesia earns $28.2B/14M tourists: *tourists spends an average of $2,014*
> 
> Indonesia is also cheap for tourists, it's just we have lots to offer, tourists visit Bali, Lombok, Batam, , Yogyakarta, Bandung, Raja Ampat, Komodo island, etc. that's why we earn more.
> 
> The ministry of Tourism also notes that *Westerners spend at least 50 to 60% more per visitor,* *mainly because they stay longer in Indonesia, *typically stay two weeks or longer. Asians also have much less holiday days per year than Europeans.
> 
> So the key difference is basically that* Indonesia is focusing on increasing the yield per tourists rather than the number of tourists itself.*
> 
> In Malaysia, a majority of tourists are from ASEAN countries*.* Only *a small number of tourists* who come to Malaysia are Westerners.
> 
> Let’s look at another fact. These statistics come from Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 12.5 mil in 2017 or *almost half* Malaysian tourist arrivals are… *Singaporeans. *(FYI, Singapore and Brunei population only 5.5 mil and 423,196 respectively and yet Malaysia claimed the number of tourists who came from both countries were 12.4 mil and 1.6 mil, ironic huh?)
> 
> A big chunk of these are those that cross the border everyday to work then return home in Johor and Sarawak at night.
> 
> One of my friends from AirAsia has clarified this statement (*thanks WF!*). Singaporean tourists are only counted if they spend at least ONE NIGHT in Malaysia, which Tourism Malaysia is following international guidelines on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The low exchange rate is giving Singaporeans more disposable income, with more Singaporeans coming to Malaysia to shop for groceries, clothing or simply to holiday there. They’re mostly the middle-income group who come there to cut costs, since they pay a fraction of the price for the same stuff.
> 
> So in conclusion, except for Thailand, the rest Asean countries are not always more popular than Indonesia after all.



Very well explained. Besides, Singapore - Johor (mal-asia) travel for both Singaporeans and mal-asians are more like a cross provincial travel than an international cross border.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Foreign invasive species would destroy local Brantas river ecosystem and could bring harmful side effects to the river (spreading of unknown parasites) and the communities along the river that may be depend on it for their livelihood. Those predators are known for attacking human.
> 
> 
> Mass production of vehicles to boost agricultural sector in 2019
> _Indonesia is set to begin mass producing special multipurpose vehicles in January 2019 to support the development of the country’s agricultural sector._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said in Jakarta on Tuesday that a prototype of the vehicle, called the rural multipurpose mechanical tool (AMMDes), was being finalized and undergoing a trial run in the field in Bogor, West Java.
> 
> The minister said the trial run, which began in April, tested the performance of the vehicle's engine, chassis, suspension and transmission.
> 
> He said the prototype was made using 70 percent domestic content. “We are cooperating with more than 70 industries to supply the AMMDes components, mostly from small and medium enterprises,” said Airlangga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The multipurpose vehicle will be launched during the 2018 Gaikindo Indonesia International Auto Show (GIIAS) in August at the Indonesia Convention Center (ICE) in Tangerang, Banten.
> 
> AMMDes is manufactured by PT Kiat Mahesa Wintor Indonesia (KMWI). The main users of the cars would be village cooperatives, village-owned enterprises and farmer or fishermen groups to boost agricultural productivity.
> 
> Airlangga said he hoped that the vehicles would speed up the distribution of goods to and from villages.
> 
> _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...les-to-boost-agricultural-sector-in-2019.html_



So cuuuute!!! Too cute to be a garbage truck. They should learn marketing from Humvee on how to market their product from pure-functional vehicle to consumer vehicle. I think it would sell well for eco-adventure tourist operators.


----------



## Logam42

@Star Bugs @pr1v4t33r

Here is an advert from when the product was geared for Palm Oil Plantation.





Like bloody hell, the amount of variants this thing has is _AMAZING_.
Reminds me of Panzer IV and its Ausf.A to Ausf.J variants. :V

That said, it also reminds me on how this could be an interesting off-road alternative:













Like this design was so useful that some of these sd.Kfz.2 were in active use until the _1980s.
_
I've seen enough of Trans7 'IndonesiaKu' to that this hybrid would be appreciated.


----------



## Logam42

*Pelayaran Perdana Trayek T-4 Tol Laut Rute Tanjung Perak-Makassar-Tahuna*
BERITA, FOTO BERITA | MOSA MA'U | JUNE 28, 2018 15:42 | 10 PENGUNJUNG
Batasnegeri.com: Pelni Layani Tol Laut.




Sejumlah kontainer milik Pelni logistik tertumpuk di dekat KM Lambelu yang bersandar di dermaga Pelabuhan Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (28/6). PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia (Pelni) merilis pelayaran perdana trayek T-4 Tol Laut dengan rute Tanjung Perak-Makassar-Tahuna yang juga sebagai salah satu trayek tol laut yang melayani pengiriman barang ke pulau-pulau terdepan Indonesia di perbatasan.



Kapal Logistik Nusantara 4 yang melayani tol laut menurunkan kontainer muatannya saat bersandar di dermaga Pelabuhan Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (28/6). PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia (Pelni) merilis pelayaran perdana trayek T-4 Tol Laut dengan rute Tanjung Perak-Makassar-Tahuna yang juga sebagai salah satu trayek tol laut yang melayani pengiriman barang ke pulau-pulau terdepan Indonesia di perbatasan.




Kapal Logistik Nusantara 4 yang melayani tol laut menurunkan kontainer muatannya saat bersandar di dermaga Pelabuhan Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (28/6). PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia (Pelni) merilis pelayaran perdana trayek T-4 Tol Laut dengan rute Tanjung Perak-Makassar-Tahuna yang juga sebagai salah satu trayek tol laut yang melayani pengiriman barang ke pulau-pulau terdepan Indonesia di perbatasan.

JIBI/Bisnis/Paulus Tandi Bone
TAGS: KAPAL PELNI, PELAYANAN, PERBATASAN, TOL LAUT
_________________

A/N: And the sea highway lanes are starting to form up! The end of the Maiden voyage pictured here, during unloading. Judging from the "Tol Laut" containers, it appears that the government hasn't forgotten to also support the acquisition of containers. Looking forward to how this would go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*WonderfulIindonesia advertised in Russia*
Kamis, 28 Juni 2018 12:54 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Triono Subagyo





Some buses in Moscow promote Wonderful Indonesia of Borobudur Temple (ANTARA/HO/KBRI Moskow)

Moskow (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Ambassador to the Federation of Russia, and the Republic of Belarus M. Wahid Supriyadi said the "Wonderful Indonesia" advertisement in Russia is expected to draw more Russian tourists to Indonesia.

The "Wonderful Indonesia" advertisement of the Tourism Ministry is put up in a number of public passenger buses in Moscow and St St.Petersburg.

Wahid said the number of Russian tourists visiting Indonesia is predicted to grow 26 percent this year thanks to the advertisement.

"After twice holding Festival of Indonesia here , the number of Russian tourist arrivals in Indonesia grow rapidly with a growth of 22.5 percent to 80,514 in 2016 and to 110,529 arrivals or a growth of 37 percent in 2017," he said, adding it was the highest growth among foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia that year.

This year, with Indonesian Festival to be held again in August 3-5 with digital ads by the Tourism Minist5ry, the number of Russian tourists arrivals in Indonesia is expected to rise 26 percent to 150,000, he said on Wednesday.

The ambassador said if the UTair airline starts as planned direct flights between Moscow and Denpasar of Bali in October this year, the target could be easily reached.

Meanwhile, the embassy`s first secretary Enjay Diana said the advertisement Wonderful Indonesia in Russia is expected to better introduce Indonesia in Russia.

"Russians generally like to travel holidaying in tropical countries and Indonesia has many favorite places for holidaying for Russians," Enjay said.

The Wonderful Indonesia advertisement displays tourists destinations including Bali, the Borobudur Temple in Central Java, Raja Ampat, ancient dragon Comodo , Lake Tobaand the Asian Games 2018.

"Wonderful Indonesia" advertisement is also seen in the sweaters worn by Indonesians watching the World Cup now underway in Russia.

Wonderful Indonesia has also been advertised in a number of other countries in a bid to draw more foreign tourists to the country.

Indonesia has been more aggressive in advertising its tourism wealth abroad and has succeeded in recording a strong growth in number of foreign tourists from . The Tourism Ministry has been given a target to draw at least 20 million foreign tourists to the country in 2019.

The number of tourist arrivals grew from 10.4 million in 2015 to 14.04 million in 2017. The number of arrivals fell short of the target of 15 million in 2017 as a result of the eruption of Mount Agung in Bali, the country`s main tourist destination .



Tourism in Indonesia has been an important component of the the country`s economy as well as a significant source of its foreign exchange revenues. The vast country of sprawling archipelago has much to offer, from natural beauty, historical heritage to cultural diversity.

According to the World Travel and Tourism Council, the direct contribution of travel and tourism to Indonesia`s GDP in 2014 was US$26,162 million constituting 3.2% of the total GDP. By 2019, the Indonesian government wants to have doubled this figure to 8 percent of GDP with the number of tourist arrivals expected to reach 20 million. The tourism sector ranked as the 4th largest among goods and services export sectors.
Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

Logam42 said:


> @Star Bugs @pr1v4t33r
> 
> Here is an advert from when the product was geared for Palm Oil Plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like bloody hell, the amount of variants this thing has is _AMAZING_.
> Reminds me of Panzer IV and its Ausf.A to Ausf.J variants. :V
> 
> That said, it also reminds me on how this could be an interesting off-road alternative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this design was so useful that some of these sd.Kfz.2 were in active use until the _1980s.
> _
> I've seen enough of Trans7 'IndonesiaKu' to that this hybrid would be appreciated.



An excellent range of variants. It event has a track option. It definitely is a tough cookie and looks fun to drive too. I'm pretty sure some eco-adventure tour operators will be interested too. In times of war, well you've posted those nazi mules, so Wintor could be a light tactical vehicle too.


----------



## V3NOM12

How much will be the price for that wintor?


----------



## Nike

We are acting more mature and decisive

*Tourism minister applies Bali Tourism Hospitality program*
Jumat, 29 Juni 2018 19:04 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





A number of passengers rested waiting for the flight schedule at Ngurah Rai Airport, Bali, Friday (29/06/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Wira Suryantala)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Tourism Minister Arief Yahya has activated the Bali Tourism Hospitality program in response to the eruption of Mount Agung in Bali.

"We have activated the Bali Tourism Hospitality program as a precautionary measure against all issues related to tourists who are, will, and have been traveling to Bali," Minister Arief Yahya noted in a written statement received by ANTARA here on Friday.

Bali Tourism Hospitality will serve as a Crisis Center of the Ministry of Tourism while providing information services and minimizing the impacts of eruptions on Bali`s tourism sector.

Earlier, I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport had to be closed temporarily on Friday June 29, 2018, from 3 a.m. to 7 p.m. local time, but it reopened at 2:30 p.m. local time.

The Ministry of Tourism has taken some on-field precautionary steps.

"Firstly, we apologize to tourists in Bali for this inconvenience," Yahya noted, adding that he has ensured that his team will continue to monitor and collect important information in Bali.

The second step is to temporarily stop Bali`s promotional programs across all media platforms, including online and conventional, at home and abroad, until the situation returns to normal.

"This is the standard procedure outlined by UNWTO - United Nations World Tourism Organization," Yahya pointed out.

The third step is activating the dark sit service on web indonesia.travel to provide accurate and up-to-date information related to the activities of Mount Agung.

The fourth step is that the government and industry players come up with a solution for some 160 thousand tourists, who are stranded as their flights are canceled, and they should be transferred to Juanda airport in Surabaya, East Java, and Lombok International Airport, West Nusa Tenggara.

Ngurah Rai Airport`s General Manager Yanus Suprayogi pointed out that based on the daily schedule, 446 flights cannot operate on Friday (June 29), and 74,928 passengers are forecast to be affected due to this condition.

Some 239 domestic flights and 207 international flights did not operate. Of the domestic flights, 118 were arrivals and 121 departures. Of the international flights, some 103 were arrivals and 104 were departures.

"Foreign tourists, who have to check out from Bali, will be transferred to Surabaya and Lombok. They are expected to gather at the Ngurah Rai Airport as the meeting point. All free of charge," Yahya noted.

Those who have to check out today may stay a night until tomorrow at the hotel, and it is free of charge. The next day, they will be charged the lowest rate of the hotel.

"Thanks to the tourism industry players in Bali. The more we give, the more we will receive," Yahya noted.

The minister also urged service providers to offer a comfortable and fun journey to tourists during the trip from Denpasar to Surabaya and from Denpasar to Lombok.

Banyuwangi, Jember, and some areas travelled by tourists can also be promoted, he added.

"I hope the eruption of Mount Agung would soon be over, so that the tourism climate in Bali will improve. The impact of the airport`s closure is quite significant, as Bali is a tourist destination that receives 40 percent of foreign tourists, who enjoy Wonderful Indonesia," he noted.

(KR-LWA/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Loan from World Bank to increase maritime logistics*
Sabtu, 30 Juni 2018 12:53 WIB - 6 Views

Reporter: Satyagraha

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The World Bank`s Executive Board of Directors approved a new 300-million-dollar loan that will be used to support the Indonesian government in conducting reforms to reduce costs and to improve the reliability of maritime logistics.

"Efficient maritime logistics are important for higher growth in the manufacturing, agriculture, and service sectors," World Bank Representative Chief for Indonesia and Timor Leste Rodrigo A. Chaves remarked in a statement in connection with the loan, received here on Saturday.

A better logistics system can improve competitiveness and help reduce the cost of goods and services in remote areas, especially in the eastern region of Indonesia, according to Chaves.

He said the loan was part of the Second Indonesia Logistics Reform Development Policy Loan to overcome obstacles faced in the flow of goods within and outside Indonesia`s borders.

At present, inefficient port operations, uncompetitive logistics service markets, and long trade procedures have hampered Indonesia`s competitiveness.

In addition, ports are often viewed as being an obstacle in the Indonesian logistics chain due to limited infrastructure, minimal regulation, and low productivity.

These obstacles contribute to higher logistics costs for Indonesia`s manufacturing sector as compared to Thailand and Vietnam.

Similar obstacles play a role in Indonesia`s lower logistics performance as compared to countries in the region, as measured in the World Bank`s Logistics Performance Index.

In the meantime, Senior Economist of the World Bank Massimiliano Cali stated that the loan could help Indonesia, which is currently the largest archipelagic country, with 17 thousand islands, to have a long and fragmented logistics chain.

"This loan project will help address some of the key constraints at various supply chain points," Cali noted.

The main focus of the project is to strengthen port governance and operations, foster a competitive business environment for logistics service providers, and make trading processes more efficient and transparent.




Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

im not surprise, for the last 10 years, we do some major improvement. and with jokowi ambitious reformation, we might get what we want. Goo Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

depo MRT lebak bulus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Deals
*Indonesia Says $4 Billion Grasberg Deal May Be Signed This Week*
By
Tassia Sipahutar
July 1, 2018, 8:21 PM EDTUpdated on July 2, 2018, 10:13 AM EDT

Necessary documents being finalized, enterprises minister says
Talks between Grasberg, Rio Tinto and state-owned Inalum
_




Freeport-McMoRan’s Grasberg copper and gold mining complex. Photographer: Dadang Tri/Bloomberg
Indonesia confirmed it’s closer to reaching an almost $4 billion agreement to take control of Freeport-McMoran Inc.’s giant Grasberg copper and gold mine after more than a year of negotiations.

Talks between state-owned PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium, known as Inalum, Freeport and Rio Tinto Group have been completed and an agreement could be signed as early as this week, Indonesia’s State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno and Deputy Minister Fajar Harry Sampurno said on Saturday. On Monday, Freeport shares fell along with copper prices.






Freeport-McMoRan’s Grasberg copper and gold mining complex.

Photographer: Dadang Tri/Bloomberg
“We are finalizing the necessary documents,” Soemarno told reporters in Jakarta. “They are asking for stability in investment. They want to have documents that provide clarity in investment calculations, clarity in tax. These are all being processed.”


Their comments came after Inalum Chief Executive Officer Budi Gunadi Sadikin said last week that negotiations were complete and the parties have agreed a price for Rio’s stake. The London-based company is ready to accept a $3.5 billion deal for its interest in Grasberg, people familiar with the discussions said last month.

The three-way deal also includes Freeport striking an agreement to transfer some of its stake to Inalum, according to the people. Freeport didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment, while Rio declined to comment.

Indonesia and Freeport have been locked in talks for more than a year to agree terms for the miner to cede majority ownership in Grasberg, part of a deal that will allow the producer to keep operating in the country. Foreign miners have been given until 2019 to comply with divestment obligations, imposed by President Joko Widodo to exert more local control over the Southeast Asian nation’s resources.

Success in striking the agreement will pave the way for Inalum to control 51 percent of Freeport Indonesia that controls Grasberg, the world’s No. 2 copper mine. Inalum now has 9.56 percent only on behalf of the Indonesian government. For Freeport, finalization of the deal will also ensure the future of its operations as the company has been operating under a temporary mining license, which is due to expire July 4.

Freeport shares were down 2.2 percent at 10:06 a.m. in New York as disappointing Chinese manufacturing data, a strengthening U.S. dollar and trade tensions sent copper toward its lowest closing price since December. Rio Tinto fell 2.5 percent in London.

With assistance by Danielle Bochove, and David Stringer.

Link :

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...billion-grasberg-deal-may-be-signed-this-week
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Jokowi inaugurates first Indonesian wind farm in Sulawesi*

Andi Hajramurni
The Jakarta Post
Sidenreng Rappang, South Sulawesi | Mon, July 2, 2018 | 06:34 pm




President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo inaugurates the 100-hectare Sidrap Wind Farm in Sindereng Rappang regency, South Sulawesi on July 2. (JP/Andi Hajramurni)


President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on Monday inaugurated the 100-hectare Sidrap Wind Farm in Sindereng Rappang regency, South Sulawesi, the first wind power project in the country and the largest of its kind in Southeast Asia.

The Sidrap Wind Farm, which will produce 75 megawatts (MW) of electricity and can power up to 70,000 households, is part of the 35,000 MW electricity program.

“Seeing that all the blades of the wind turbines in Sidrap rotate, it means there is enough wind here. I feel like I'm in the Netherlands, although I'm in Sidrap,” said President Jokowi in his speech.

The wind farm project was constructed by UPC Renewables in collaboration with a local firm, with a total investment of US$150 million.

The electricity produced from the farm will be channeled to the networks of state-owned electricity company PLN and will be distributed to South Sulawesi, Southeast Sulawesi and West Sulawesi.

*The President also said a similar project was being developed in Jeneponto, the construction of which is 80 percent complete. He added that another project was being developed in Tanah Laut, East Kalimantan, while another is set to be developed in Sukabumi, West Java.*

The President said Indonesia was rich in sources of renewable energy, including geothermal and solar energy.

He added that power plants that sourced renewable resources had a total capacity of 2,000 MW and would continue to be developed to reach the target of a 23 percent contribution of renewable energy to the country’s electricity production by 2020. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*LRT Palembang*

*Lin - 1*






*Lin - 2*





*Lin - 3*





*Lin - 4*





*Lin - 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, netherlands discuss economic cooperation*
Selasa, 3 Juli 2018 16:59 WIB - 8 Views

Reporter: Yuni Arisandy





Foreign minister Retno Marsudi (right) shakes hands with Dutch foreign minister Stephanus Abraham Blok (left) in a bilateral meeting at the foreign ministry in Jakarta on Tuesday (3/7/2018) to discuss cooperation. (ANTARA FOTO/Aprillio Akbar)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi met with her Dutch counterpart Stephanus Abraham Blok and discussed efforts to increase economic cooperation between both countries.

"The Netherlands is an important partner of Indonesia for economic cooperation in the European market," Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi stated here on Tuesday.

The bilateral meeting between foreign affairs ministers of Indonesia and the Netherlands took place at the Pancasila building at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Indonesia in Jakarta.

During the bilateral meeting, the two foreign ministers discussed efforts to improve partnership and economic cooperation between Indonesia and the Netherlands, one of which being through negotiation on comprehensive economic partnership between Indonesia and the European Union.

"Indonesia and the European Union are currently negotiating a comprehensive economic partnership, which will be completed soon," Foreign Minister Marsudi noted.

In 2018, Indonesia and the Netherlands enter the fifth year of the Joint Declaration on the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement.

"The Netherlands is the second-largest trading partner in Europe for Indonesia," the Indonesian foreign minister stated.

The value of bilateral trade between Indonesia and the Netherlands reached US$5 billion in 2017.

"Several Indonesian export commodities enter Europe through Dutch ports. Indonesia`s largest export commodity to the Netherlands is palm oil," Foreign Minister Marsudi noted.

In addition, the Netherlands is the seventh-largest investor in Indonesia, with an investment value of $1.49 billion spread across 871 projects by 2017.

Related to the tourism sector, Minister Marsudi stated that the number of Dutch tourists visiting Indonesia had increased by 5.31 percent in 2017 to reach 250,844 people.

Meanwhile, Minister Blok expressed the Dutch government`s keenness to enhance bilateral cooperation with Indonesia.

"Indonesia as the 16th-largest economy in the world and is one of the major economic partners of the Netherlands, and the two countries are now working to improve economic cooperation," Blok stated.





Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Traffic Report - Tol Medan - Tebing Tinggi
*Kec. Pegajahan Kab. Serdang Bedagai, 1-7-2018*
_Antara IC Lubuk Pakam - IC Perbaungan_

Dari sekitar 15 menit pengamatan, meski masih belum rame banget tapi jumlah kendaraan sudah mulai banyak dibanding saat awal2. Bus2 juga mulai banyak yang lewat, biasanya masuk dari GT Lubuk Pakam. 
Kenaikan pengguna mobil pribadi mungkin juga ada pengaruh positif selesainya Seksi 1 sehingga dari/ke Medan sudah bisa langsung jalan tol. 

*Arah Tebing Tinggi*










*Arah Medan*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia seeking industry partner for 150 Gbps national HTS project*
_by Caleb Henry — July 9, 2018_

JAKARTA, Indonesia — The government of Indonesia aims to team up with a satellite operator to build, launch and operate a high-throughput satellite to bring internet access to unreached parts of the island nation.

A representative of Indonesia’s Ministry of Communications and Informatics said that the ministry intends to award a contract by the end of this year with the goal of having the satellite in orbit by 2022.

“We are targeting 145,000 public sites including schools, hospitals, as well as government offices in areas across Indonesia, with expected capacity [of] at least 150 Gbps,” Ir. Ismail, the ministry’s director general of resources and equipment of post and information technology, said July 3 at the APSAT 2018 conference here. “[The] multifunctional satellite program aims to support the expansion of broadband infrastructure in Indonesia.”

Indonesia, like Australia with its National Broadband Network and Brazil with its SGDC satellite, intends to use government satellite communications to ensure the availability of connectivity to citizens beyond the scope of existing infrastructure.

As things stand today, a 150 Gbps satellite — plus another 50 Gbps of capacity the government intends to lease from other satellites — would make Indonesia’s satellite program the highest capacity system designated purely for the purpose of closing a single nation’s digital divide.

Ismail said that Indonesia’s domestic telecom satellite operators — Telkom Indonesia, Pacific Satellite Nusantara, MCI, Bank Rakyat Indonesia and Indosat Ooredoo — provide less than half of the nation’s satellite services. The majority comes from foreign operators that he described as needed but so far insufficient.

“To date, Indonesia’s satellite demand cannot be met by Indonesia’s satellite industry,” he said.

Indonesia is one of the world’s most dynamic markets for satellite communications. As the planet’s largest island nation, geography is a challenge to relying on fiber, cell towers and other terrestrial infrastructure to connect Indonesia’s population of 260 million spread across some 17,000 islands.

That same challenge has drawn the interest of numerous satellite operators. In a July 3 presentation, Telkom Indonesia said 44 foreign satellites provide communications services throughout Indonesia.


*Indonesia Government Multifunctional Satellite*





_A graphic showing targeted use cases for the Indonesian Government Multifunctional Satellite as included in a Telkom Indonesia presentation. Credit: SpaceNews/Caleb Henry_

Two Indonesian satellite operators presenting immediately after Ismail said the broadband is a relatively new service for satellites, and they are adjusting to this new application.

Abdus Somad Arief, director of Telkom Indonesia’s Wholesale and International Service division, said most of the capacity on the company’s two satellites are busy backhauling traffic for the company’s Telkomsel cellular business. Telkom Indonesia’s upcoming satellite, the SSL-built Merah Putih (formerly Telkom-4) launches on a SpaceX Falcon 9 this summer to replace Telkom-1 — a satellite that exploded in orbit last year. Telkom officials have declined to state a reason for Telkom-1’s major anomaly, though the Lockheed Martin-built satellite was 18 years old, operating three years past its design life.

Arief said Telkom Indonesia needs the Merah Putih satellite also for cellular backhaul. The company has only recently started providing satellite broadband he said, and has “a few thousand users.”

Adi Rahman Adiwoso, CEO of Pacific Satellite Nusantara, praised the Indonesian government initiative, calling it “an affirmative action by the government to ensure that the whole country will have a broadband access.”

Adiwoso said the partnership arrangement calls for the private sector to procure the satellite, and then the government will take the entirety of its capacity for 15 years.

“The capex will be borne by the private sector and the revenue will be generated from the government contracts,” he said.

Ismail said Indonesia’s government does require the industry partner to provide the orbital slot. That stipulation means the industry partner will also need access to the Ku- and Ka-band frequencies Indonesia intends to use for broadband access.

Imran Malik, SES Networks vice president for the Asia Pacific, said SES is interested in participating in the government HTS program as part of a consortium with a local Indonesian partner.

“We are actively exploring discussions, and definitely if we can provide some value in the discussions for a multi-function satellite … then definitely there is interest in doing that from SES’s perspective,” he said. He did not name any prospective partners SES would work with on the program.

http://spacenews.com/indonesia-seeking-industry-partner-for-150-gbps-national-hts-project/


+++

*Indonesia unveils plans to mitigate impact of trade war*

_*Straits Times* - July 10, 2018_

Indonesia is set to put in place counter-measures that mitigate the anticipated uncertainties caused by the trade war between the US and China, which has hit investors' confidence at home and put pressure on the rupiah.

The government pledged yesterday to strengthen local industries, curb raw material import demands by developing basic industries, and boost tourism by encouraging budget airlines to expand and renovating airports across the archipelago.

"Everyone sees that the problem is the uncertainty itself from the policy side. What we can do now is to mitigate, to minimise risks faced by industries," Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told reporters yesterday.

President Joko Widodo led a ministers' meeting after US President Donald Trump last Friday imposed 25 per cent tariffs on US$34 billion (S$46 billion) worth of Chinese goods. Calling it "the largest trade war in economic history", China responded by hitting back with retaliatory measures on US$34 billion in American goods.

In a pre-emptive move, China has deliberately let its currency weaken, said currency analysts.

Late last month, the People's Bank of China directed the yuan lower against the US dollar, a move observers said was meant to pre-empt and fend off the impending US tariffs. A weaker yuan would make Chinese products more affordable, but also drag down the currencies of other Asian countries by affecting China's ability to buy raw materials from markets such as Indonesia and Vietnam.

After Mr Joko's meeting, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said the government would give incentives to manufacturers willing to move their plants from well-developed West Java to less populous provinces like Central Java, where labour and land costs are lower.

Mr Airlangga said tourism has been prioritised as a sector that can quickly be relied on to drive economic growth.

Last year, Mr Trump called for an investigation into trade imbalances between the US and partner countries, including Indonesia, in a bid to raise revenues.

Mr Airlangga said he did not foresee any imminent trade tension with Washington, as South-east Asia's largest economy ranks quite low in the list of countries with which the United States has a trade deficit.

The trade deficit with Indonesia dates back to at least 1985, according to US data. In the first five months this year, the US booked US$5.75 billion in deficits, compared with US$13.35 billion for the whole of last year.

The US is a major trading partner for Indonesia, whose non-oil and gas exports to that country accounted for 11 per cent of total exports in the first quarter, making the US the second-largest destination after China.

Maybank Indonesia economist Myrdal Gunarto told The Straits Time that Indonesian products that could be affected by the tariffs are textiles, rubber, shoes and fish, which are among Indonesia's main exports to the US.

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesia-unveils-plans-to-mitigate-impact-of-trade-war

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

MRT ini merupakan salah satu upaya Pemprov DKI Jakarta untuk mengurai kemacetan.






Usai proses pembangunannya rampung MRT rute Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI ini akan dilakukan uji coba pengoperasian.






Stasiun MRT pun masih dalam proses pembangunan






Untuk mendukung kelangsungan penyelenggaraan Asian Games, MRT ini ditargetkan rampung dalam waktu dekat.






Jalur MRT itu nantinya akan mengarah hingga Bundaran HI, Jakarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia promotes strategic industries in Central, South America*
Selasa, 10 Juli 2018 19:29 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. Train Light Rail Transit (LRT) at PT Inka Madiun railway factory, East Java. (ANTARA /Siswowidodo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Foreign Affairs promoted Indonesia`s strategic industry in Central and South American countries to encourage penetration into non-traditional markets.

This was stated in a press release from the Foreign Ministry received in Jakarta on Tuesday.

The promotional effort was conducted by bringing officials from representatives of friendly countries in Central and South America to visit PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) in Madiun and PT Barata Indonesia in Gresik, East Java Province.

Representatives from the embassies of Peru, Mexico, Colombia, and Ecuador paid a visit to PT INKA and PT Batara Indonesia.

The group`s visit was received by President Director of PT INKA Budi Noviantoro and President Director of PT Batara Indonesia Silmy Karim.

On the occasion, representatives of South and Central American countries received information through presentations by the two directors and discussions with the leaders of the two state-owned enterprises.

The visit was continued by reviewing the latest high-quality manufacturing and production facilities from PT INKA and PT Batara Indonesia.

Participants from representatives of friendly countries praised the ministry`s efforts to encourage economic and trade cooperation between Indonesia and South and Central American countries, which are potential non-traditional markets for Indonesia.

The participants were pleased to see the quality and production capabilities of PT INKA and PT Batara Indonesia and held direct discussions with the leaders of the company.

Participants noted that the information was quite useful to be submitted to the relevant parties in their respective countries.

Reported by Yuni Arisandy
(T.KR-TQA/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/F001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

*Indonesia Launched the Online Single Submission Licensing System*
10 July 2018 |
In an effort to boost domestic and foreign direct investment, the Indonesian government launched the online single submission (OSS) licensing system on Monday (09/07). The system, which is based on (1) Presidential Regulation No. 91/2017 on the Acceleration of Business Implementation and (2) Government Regulation No. 24/2018 on the Electronically Integrated Business Licensing Service, was designed to cut lengthy bureaucratic procedures (red tape), thus attract more direct investment.

The OSS licensing system should make business registration in Indonesia easier as several key permits - the location permit, environmental permit and building permit - can be obtained within one hour of submitting all required data. After these permits are completed, then the business permit as well as the operational/commercial permit will be activated. This allows investors to immediately start preparations to run their business in Indonesia while awaiting formal documents.

The integrated OSS licensing system is supported by systems from various Indonesian ministries and other government agencies that have the authority to issue licenses, including the Indonesia National Single Window (INSW) system, the General Law Administration System at the Ministry of Justice and Human Rights, and the Information System of Population Administration at the Ministry of Home Affairs.

Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution said the mining and financial sectors are not included in the OSS licensing system as these sectors do not fall under the authority of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM). While the mining sector remains under the authority of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, the financial sector remains under the authority of Bank Indonesia and the Financial Services Authority (OJK).






Since his inauguration Indonesian President Joko Widodo has been eager to cut red tape in Indonesia (deregulation) in a bid to encourage investment. Considering the 2000s commodities boom ended a long time ago (thus resulting in the country's weaker export performance), while household consumption is not as strong as it was several years ago Widodo regards direct investment a great source for economic growth. Widodo's deregulation measures allowed Indonesia to rise in the ranks of the World Bank's Ease of Doing Business Index from 109th in 2016 to 72nd in 2018. However, Southeast Asia's largest economy still lags behind some of its peers such as Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam.

Whether this system can indeed smoothen investment realization in Indonesia remains to be seen. For example, the website oss.go.id is only available in the Indonesian language, implying most foreign investors will still need to rely on local business consultancies or agents to submit the data and obtain the necessary permits. Moreover, through the OSS licensing system not all permits are delivered. Only a few that are related to business registration can be obtained through the system. To obtain all other required permits it may continue to be a struggle, especially when it involves permits at the local level (in the regions). There have been many examples of weak coordination and cooperation between the center and regions in Indonesia.

_____________________
*Poster's Notes:*
This is a good example of the bad side of decentralisation. I believe that decentralisation (while avoiding federalisation) was the right thing to do, but there are weaknesses that it causes.

One of them is multi-layers of permits. The Central Government simply _can't_ issue all relevant permits because it doesn't have the authority to do so. Hopefully the OSS system could be slowly upgraded, and responsive local governments could start integrating their services into it. As it stands, even the current OSS system, limited as it is, is *already technically in violation of local autonomy laws*, but has sailed smoothly due to local government heads supporting the move or being too preoccupied with the 2018 simultaneous local elections.

In the end, what is important for Indonesia is just not to _improve_ but to _improve faster_ than anyone else.


----------



## nufix

Logam42 said:


> *Indonesia Launched the Online Single Submission Licensing System*
> 10 July 2018 |
> In an effort to boost domestic and foreign direct investment, the Indonesian government launched the online single submission (OSS) licensing system on Monday (09/07). The system, which is based on (1) Presidential Regulation No. 91/2017 on the Acceleration of Business Implementation and (2) Government Regulation No. 24/2018 on the Electronically Integrated Business Licensing Service, was designed to cut lengthy bureaucratic procedures (red tape), thus attract more direct investment.
> 
> The OSS licensing system should make business registration in Indonesia easier as several key permits - the location permit, environmental permit and building permit - can be obtained within one hour of submitting all required data. After these permits are completed, then the business permit as well as the operational/commercial permit will be activated. This allows investors to immediately start preparations to run their business in Indonesia while awaiting formal documents.
> 
> The integrated OSS licensing system is supported by systems from various Indonesian ministries and other government agencies that have the authority to issue licenses, including the Indonesia National Single Window (INSW) system, the General Law Administration System at the Ministry of Justice and Human Rights, and the Information System of Population Administration at the Ministry of Home Affairs.
> 
> Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution said the mining and financial sectors are not included in the OSS licensing system as these sectors do not fall under the authority of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM). While the mining sector remains under the authority of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry, the financial sector remains under the authority of Bank Indonesia and the Financial Services Authority (OJK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since his inauguration Indonesian President Joko Widodo has been eager to cut red tape in Indonesia (deregulation) in a bid to encourage investment. Considering the 2000s commodities boom ended a long time ago (thus resulting in the country's weaker export performance), while household consumption is not as strong as it was several years ago Widodo regards direct investment a great source for economic growth. Widodo's deregulation measures allowed Indonesia to rise in the ranks of the World Bank's Ease of Doing Business Index from 109th in 2016 to 72nd in 2018. However, Southeast Asia's largest economy still lags behind some of its peers such as Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam.
> 
> Whether this system can indeed smoothen investment realization in Indonesia remains to be seen. For example, the website oss.go.id is only available in the Indonesian language, implying most foreign investors will still need to rely on local business consultancies or agents to submit the data and obtain the necessary permits. Moreover, through the OSS licensing system not all permits are delivered. Only a few that are related to business registration can be obtained through the system. To obtain all other required permits it may continue to be a struggle, especially when it involves permits at the local level (in the regions). There have been many examples of weak coordination and cooperation between the center and regions in Indonesia.
> 
> _____________________
> *Poster's Notes:*
> This is a good example of the bad side of decentralisation. I believe that decentralisation (while avoiding federalisation) was the right thing to do, but there are weaknesses that it causes.
> 
> One of them is multi-layers of permits. The Central Government simply _can't_ issue all relevant permits because it doesn't have the authority to do so. Hopefully the OSS system could be slowly upgraded, and responsive local governments could start integrating their services into it. As it stands, even the current OSS system, limited as it is, is *already technically in violation of local autonomy laws*, but has sailed smoothly due to local government heads supporting the move or being too preoccupied with the 2018 simultaneous local elections.
> 
> In the end, what is important for Indonesia is just not to _improve_ but to _improve faster_ than anyone else.



Nice! Sad it was not there yet when I did market entry project for a German company into Indonesia. I had to go through many different "kantor urusan".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*US-China trade war has impact on Indonesia: Kalla*
Selasa, 10 Juli 2018 19:11 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





Vice President Jusuf Kalla. (ANTARA /Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla opined that the trade war between the United States and China had direct and indirect impact on the Indonesian economy.

"The United States and Chinese trade war has an impact on us, directly and indirectly," he stated after attending the National Workshop of "Caring for Peace: Learning from Conflict Resolution and Peace in Maluku for United, Sovereign, Adjust and Prosperous Indonesia," at the JS Luwansa Hotel, Jakarta, on Tuesday.

The direct impact of trade tensions between the two countries on Indonesia is the evaluation of Indonesian export products by the United States government through a generalized system of preferences (GSP) evaluation system.

"The immediate impact is that the United States is considering to evaluate the GSP, which gives eminence to developing countries, including Indonesia," he explained.

Currently, the US government is evaluating around 124 Indonesian export products, including textiles, cotton, and fishery products, such as shrimp and crabs. The US import evaluation policy is undertaken to determine what type of products are still eligible to enter the country.

Meanwhile, the indirect impact of the trade war is the value of Indonesia`s raw material exports to China that declined due to weak industrial production of the country.

"Hence, our effort aims to stabilize the domestic economy, so it is not only exports but our domestic consumers can grow into new markets," he added.

The US import evaluation policy is a unilateral trade policy generally owned by developed countries to assist the developing country`s economy, but not binding on both the giving and receiving countries.

Reported by Fransiska Ninditya
(T.KR-TQA/INE/F001)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/C/F001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Logam42

*Ekspor Motor Rakitan Indonesia Meroket*
Rangga Rahadiansyah - detikOto




Yamaha NMAX Foto: Dadan Kuswaraharja

*Jakarta* - Sepeda motor rakitan Indonesia tak hanya laris manis di dalam negeri. Merek sepeda motor yang punya pabrik di Indonesia juga mengekspor motor-motornya ke luar negeri.


Lima pabrikan anggota Asosiasi Industri Sepeda Motor Indonesia (AISI)mengekspor sepeda motor ke berbagai negara di dunia. Tahun ini, ekspor motor dari Indonesia mengalami peningkatan dari tahun sebelumnya.

Berdasarkan data AISI, ekspor motor pada periode Januari-Juni 2018 tercatat sebanyak 265.662 unit. Angka itu naik signifikan dari pencapaian ekspor periode yang sama tahun sebelumnya. Sebagai pembanding, periode Semester 1-2017 ekspor motor tercatat hanya 185.093 unit.

Yamaha menjadi pabrikan sepeda motor yang paling rajin mengirim motornya ke luar negeri. Setidaknya Yamaha menyumbang 58,01 persen ekspor dari total pencapaian ekspor motor semua merek anggota AISI pada periode Januari-Juni 2018. Pabrikan berlogo garpu tala itu telah mengirim 154.100 unit selama Januari-Juni 2018.

Untuk lebih jelasnya, berikut data pencapaian ekspor sepeda motor lima merek anggota AISI periode Januari-Juni 2018.

1. Yamaha: 154.100 unit (58,01 persen)
2. Honda: 69.204 unit (26,05 persen)
3. Suzuki: 19.724 unit (7,42 persen)
4. TVS: 17.367 unit (6,54 persen)
5. Kawasaki: 5.267 unit (1,98 persen) *(rgr/lth)*

*Berikut 10 motor rakitan Indonesia yang laris di luar negeri.*

*1. Yamaha Nmax: 61.680 unit*
*2. Honda BeAT eSP: 43.169 unit*
*3. Yamaha MX King: 31.100 unit*
*4. Yamaha R15: 14.200 unit*
*5. Yamaha Aerox 155: 14.000 unit*
*6. Honda Vario 150: 13.786 unit*
*7. Yamaha Xmax: 12.120 unit*
*8. Yamaha R25: 9.120 unit*
*9. Suzuki Address: 9.110 unit*
*10. Honda Vario 125: 7.296 unit. (rgr/lth)
_______________________*

Poster's Notes: Some good news amid rising imports.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Finally started

*Observatory with largest telescope in SE Asia being built in Kupang*
Rabu, 11 Juli 2018 18:32 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Fardah Assegaf





Mount Timau in East Nusa (NTT) will host the largest national observatory facility in Southeast Asia . (infoastronomy.org)

Jakarta, July 11 (ANTARA News) - Lying on the equator and having a tropical climate, Indonesia has several observatories mostly located in the western part of the country and is now planning to build another one in the eastern region.



The country`s Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) is building an observatory to be equipped with a telescope, believed to be the largest in Southeast Asia, in the Mount Timau area, Central Amfoang Sub-district, Kupang District, East Nusa Tenggara Province.



The construction of the observatory, expected to cost some Rp400 billion, began on July 9, Jasyanto, spokesman of Lapan, noted recently.



"Indonesia is entering a new chapter in aeronautics to be marked by construction of the largest national observatory facility in Southeast Asia, to be located in Timau mountainous area," he said.

Research, Technology and Higher Education Minister Prof Mohamad Nasir officially designated Mt Timau area as a national observatory site and as a national dark sky park. He has also officially named the facility as Timau Observatory.

LAPAN builds the observatory with the cooperation of the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), the University of Nusa Cendana (Undana) in Kupang, and the Kupang district administration.

The observatory will be equipped with a telescope having a diameter of 3.8 meters, believed to be the largest and modern telescope in the Southeast Asian region.

Having the latest and efficient technology, the telescope will be used for astrophysical research related to star observations, nebulae and galaxy structures. The large telescope is currently being manufactured in Japan.

Located some 200 km east of Kupang city, the construction of Timau Observatory is expected to be completed in 2019.

The Timau mountainous area is considered to be a suitable site for building an observatory since it is located near the equator and can be used to observe the northern and southern hemispheres. The mountainous area is free from air pollution, and its tropical climate is ideal for making astronomical observations.



In fact, East Nusa Tenggara, in general, has bright skies in the evening for extended periods of time, as it experiences a prolonged dry season or drought.



The Timau observatory will be located in a nature sanctuary area that is far from residential areas.



For decades, Timau has been able to preserve its dark skies that are suitable for making astronomical observations.



"Dark skies must always be preserved and prevented from being affected by air pollution for optimal astronomical observations," Lapan Head Thomas Djamaludin remarked.



Djamaludin was in Kupang on July 9 to inaugurate the building of an operational office to support the Timau observatory.



The operational office will also serve as a center for education in aeronautics for the public.



In addition to serving scientific and public education purposes, the observatory facility is expected to attract tourists to Amfoang, Kupang District.

Timau could be specifically designated as a tourist destination for its dark skies.



Indonesia, with its long history of astronomical research since 1923, has several observatories including the famous Bosscha Observatory, Tanjungsari Observatory located in Sumedang, West Java; Watukosek Observatory in Surabaya, East Java Province; and Taman Ismail Marzuki (TIM) Planetorium and Observatory in Jakarta.

Bosscha Observatory is still the largest in Indonesia and the only one used for astronomical purposes. In fact, the observatory is the oldest modern observatory in Indonesia and one of the oldest in Asia.



The observatory is located in Lembang, West Java, approximately 15 kilometers north of Bandung. It is situated on a hilly six-hectare plot of land and is 1,310 meters above the mean sea level plateau.



Construction of the observatory began in 1923 and was completed in 1928. Since then, continuous observations of the skies have been made. The first international publication from Bosscha was released in 1922.



In 1959, the observatory`s operations were handed over to the Bandung Institute of Technology and has been an integral part of research and formal education of astronomy in Indonesia.



Five large telescopes were installed in Bosscha: the Zeiss double refractor, the Schmidt telescope or nicknamed: Bima Sakti telescope, the Bamberg refractor, the Cassegrain GOTO, and the Unitron refractor.



Meanwhile, the TIM Planetarium and Observatory, located in central Jakarta, has been considered an impressive and popular site for children to learn about space and the Universe, in general, through science.



The public can witness and be enthralled by the astronomical simulation of the universe, the stars, and planets at the TIM Planetarium and Observatory, which was constructed in 1964 and personally inaugurated by Indonesia`s first president, Soekarno.


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/11...st-telescope-in-se-asia-being-built-in-kupang

The one in Bosscha can be used for education purpose and museum things and backup research units

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Already upper-midle income kah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Government to open tender for six toll road projects*
Rabu, 11 Juli 2018 08:15 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. The activities of the Depok-Antasari toll road development project (Desari) in Cilandak, Jakarta. (ANTARA /Reno Esnir)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government will soon open a tender process for the construction of 327 kilometers of six toll roads, worth Rp124 trillion, an official said.

"The party, which will ask for the least support from the government, will be the winner," Chief of the Toll Road Regulatory Board (BPJT), Herry Trisaputra Zuna, said here on Tuesday.

The tender process will be announced in stages, starting from July 15, 2018, he noted.

He added that the Semarang-Demak section in Central Java, with a length of 26.5 kilometers worth Rp20-21 trillion, is the readiest among the six toll road projects for auction.

The Semarang-Demak section, which will be financed with state budget fund and private investment, will have dual functions as a toll road and a dike to prevent flooding from the sea, he remarked.

The government has prepared designs for the toll road and the dike. However, it remains open to receive such designs from tender participants, provided the designs must have the same function, he revealed.

He noted that tender prequalification process will last for one month, starting from July 16, 2018.

"Hopefully, the cooperation contract will be signed at the end of this year," he added.

The government will also open tenders for the construction of the other five toll road projects, which have secured initiative permits from the public works and housing minister this year.

The five toll road projects include Semanan-Balaraja section, Kamal-Teluk Naga-Rajeg section, Gedebage-Tasikmalaya-Cilacap section, and Jembatan Balikpapan-Penajam Passer Utara section.

Reported by Ahmad Wijaya
EDITED BY INE
(T.S012/B/KR-BSR/B003)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



Bungaterakhir said:


> Already upper-midle income kah ?



If Rupiah is at her true value (of around 9.000 to 10.000) i bet Indonesia gdp is around 1.4 trillion US dollar and got per capita around 5.600


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to take controlling stake in massive gold, copper mine

Indonesia will take a controlling stake in one of the world's biggest gold and copper mines for $3.85 billion, the government said Thursday, as it moves to claw back control of the country's vast natural resources.






State-owned mining firm Inalum will get a 51 percent interest in the Grasberg mine, from just under 10 percent now, Jakarta said.

The agreement requires US-based Freeport-McMoRan to cede its ownership stake, but it will keep operating the huge complex in the jungles of Indonesia's Papua province, officials said.

Anglo-Australian mining giant Rio Tinto is also selling its interest in the mine as part of an agreement that the government said it hopes to finalise before the end of the year.

Freeport and other foreign firms operating in Indonesia have been ordered to comply with new mining ownership rules designed to give the country more control of its plentiful resources.

The announcement comes after more than a year of see-saw negotiations about the future of Freeport's operations in the Southeast Asian nation.

The company and Indonesia's government have sparred over the ownership structure of Grasberg and its social and environmental impact, including how the firm manages mine waste known as tailings.

"Today is a very positive and important step," Freeport chief executive Richard Adkerson told a press briefing held to announce the deal.

"We have worked very diligently over these past months to meet president Widodo's instruction to us to find a win-win solution."

Indonesian president Joko Widodo launched the new divestment rules that pushed Freeport to relinquish control of its Papuan mining operations.

Widodo, who is seeking re-election next year, said earlier Thursday that the agreement came after "very difficult, intense" negotiations.

"This is a leap forward," he told reporters.

The deal means more tax and royalties revenue for the government, he added.

The mine is a frequent flashpoint in Papua's struggle for independence from Indonesia and has fuelled resentment over how much locals benefit from the region's resources.

Papua, on the western half of New Guinea island, has been the scene of a simmering independence insurgency since it was annexed by Jakarta in the late 1960s.

Despite sitting atop some of the world's most abundant natural resources, successive governments have failed to take advantage of its vast riches, with critics blaming badly thought-out and nationalist policies that make the country an uncertain place to invest.

A series of regulatory changes from the government in recent years have caused jitters among miners, with some foreign firms choosing to exit Indonesia rather than deal with such an unpredictable environment.

_https://www.afp.com/en/news/2265/in...ng-stake-massive-gold-copper-mine-doc-16z6g43_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Finally started
> 
> *Observatory with largest telescope in SE Asia being built in Kupang*
> Rabu, 11 Juli 2018 18:32 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Reporter: Fardah Assegaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Timau in East Nusa (NTT) will host the largest national observatory facility in Southeast Asia . (infoastronomy.org)



Got to admit I'm impressed with the choice of location  However the optical & radio package aren't that impressive . Hopefully they have enough land area for future upgrade


----------



## trishna_amṛta

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia to take controlling stake in massive gold, copper mine
> 
> Indonesia will take a controlling stake in one of the world's biggest gold and copper mines for $3.85 billion, the government said Thursday, as it moves to claw back control of the country's vast natural resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State-owned mining firm Inalum will get a 51 percent interest in the Grasberg mine, from just under 10 percent now, Jakarta said.



I've just read the press release. And suffice to say it's best NOT to expect any significant change from the current _status-quo. _Having majority share doesn't automatically make Indonesia govt have control over the mine (in any aspect). In essence FCX still has *"more control"* over nearly everything even without majority of share.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying this is a bad deal, however this deal is merely starting point (a good one) but it's still very long way for Indonesia govt to actually gain significant control of the Grasberg Mine.

The press release :

https://investors.fcx.com/investors...-Term-Partnership-with-PT-Inalum/default.aspx


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> I've just read the press release. And suffice to say it's best NOT to expect any significant change from the current _status-quo. _Having majority share doesn't automatically make Indonesia govt have control over the mine (in any aspect). In essence FCX still has *"more control"* over nearly everything even without majority of share.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying this is a bad deal, however this deal is merely starting point (a good one) but it's still very long way for Indonesia govt to actually gain significant control of the Grasberg Mine.
> 
> The press release :
> 
> https://investors.fcx.com/investors...-Term-Partnership-with-PT-Inalum/default.aspx


Agreed, this is just the first step in ensuring better justice for Indonesia and the people of papua. With 51% stake, we ensure a slow but steady tech-transfer. Even if we extend the permit for freeport in the future, Indonesia can slowly learn to manage other mines by itself.

Hopefully now the government won't turn a blind eye to any oknum that uses the OPM threat to squeeze profits for themselves.

Also important, Indonesia now has more control of _the profits_ of freeport, and that can only be good news.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Agreed, this is just the first step in ensuring better justice for Indonesia and the people of papua. With 51% stake, we ensure a slow but steady tech-transfer. Even if we extend the permit for freeport in the future, Indonesia can slowly learn to manage other mines by itself.
> 
> Also important, Indonesia now has more control of _the profits_ of freeport, and that can only be good news.



Highlight from the press release :

_The transaction, which is expected to close during the second half of 2018, *is subject to the negotiation and documentation of definitive agreements, *including purchase and sale agreements,* the extension and stability of PT-FI's long-term mining rights through 2041 in a form acceptable to FCX* and Inalum, a shareholders’ agreement between FCX and Inalum *providing for continuity of FCX’s management* of PT-FI’s operations, and resolution of environmental regulatory matters satisfactory to the Indonesian Government, FCX and Inalum. *The terms of these agreements will be subject to FCX Board approval.*_

This deal merely increase the dividend for Indonesia govt, but NOT in any way guarantee "control".


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's Inalum secures $5.2 billion financing for Freeport deal

Indonesia’s state-owned miner Inalum has secured $5.2 billion (3.9 billion pounds) in financing from 11 foreign and local banks, according to sources with knowledge of the matter, to be used in part to buy a majority stake in the Grasberg copper mine.

_https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-i...-freeport-deal-sources-idUKKBN1K30AY?rpc=401&_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

https://en.antaranews.com/news/116562/us-wants-abolition-of-import-barriers-on-its-goods

*U.S. Wants Abolition of Import Barriers on its Goods*

Reporter: . 11th July 2018

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The U.S. government demands abolition of restriction both tariff and non tariff barriers on its goods imported into Indonesia if the country wants the United States to keep the generalized system of preferences (GSP) facility for a number of Indonesian goods.

Indonesia is favored with big surplus in trade with the United States, therefore, Washington wants Jakarta to remove all restrictions on their exports to Indonesia, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said here on Wednesday.

Currently, the Indonesian Government is working on a proposal to the United States that the GSP facility will not be lifted, the minister said.

He said the government will meet with the United States Trade Representative (USTR) in that country by the end of July this year to discuss the GSP issue.

If the GSP facility is finally lifted , the deficit in the country`s trade balance would likely widen .

There are goods in 3546 tariff categories given import duty facility by the United States. The United States said GSP has contributed to the surplus which has continued to be recorded by Indonesia in trade with that world`s largest economy.

Indonesia recorded a surplus of around US$14 billion every year in the bilateral trade.

The minister said a number of matters drawing the U.S. attentio9n in the bilateral trade is import barrier on U.S. horticulture products and soybean.

"They are concerned with the import barrier on horticulture products although we already plan to lift the tariff barrier in line with the rule of the World Trade Organization (WTO)," he said.

They also want removal of non tariff barrier on U.S. soybean imports into Indonesia, he added.

The United States is evaluating the GSP facility they have provided for a number of developing economies including Indonesia.

The evaluation was an order from President Donald Trump himself after seeing the continued deficit that country has in trade with Indonesia, the minister said.

Trump was reported to make the final decision on the GSP facility in November 2018.






so they wanted to remove import barriers on their product, which eventually will be removed anyway, yet we still get the recieving end of their import barrier imposed on our products? or am i missing something here?


----------



## Nike

Boss Dragun said:


> https://en.antaranews.com/news/116562/us-wants-abolition-of-import-barriers-on-its-goods
> 
> *U.S. Wants Abolition of Import Barriers on its Goods*
> 
> Reporter: . 11th July 2018
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The U.S. government demands abolition of restriction both tariff and non tariff barriers on its goods imported into Indonesia if the country wants the United States to keep the generalized system of preferences (GSP) facility for a number of Indonesian goods.
> 
> Indonesia is favored with big surplus in trade with the United States, therefore, Washington wants Jakarta to remove all restrictions on their exports to Indonesia, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said here on Wednesday.
> 
> Currently, the Indonesian Government is working on a proposal to the United States that the GSP facility will not be lifted, the minister said.
> 
> He said the government will meet with the United States Trade Representative (USTR) in that country by the end of July this year to discuss the GSP issue.
> 
> If the GSP facility is finally lifted , the deficit in the country`s trade balance would likely widen .
> 
> There are goods in 3546 tariff categories given import duty facility by the United States. The United States said GSP has contributed to the surplus which has continued to be recorded by Indonesia in trade with that world`s largest economy.
> 
> Indonesia recorded a surplus of around US$14 billion every year in the bilateral trade.
> 
> The minister said a number of matters drawing the U.S. attentio9n in the bilateral trade is import barrier on U.S. horticulture products and soybean.
> 
> "They are concerned with the import barrier on horticulture products although we already plan to lift the tariff barrier in line with the rule of the World Trade Organization (WTO)," he said.
> 
> They also want removal of non tariff barrier on U.S. soybean imports into Indonesia, he added.
> 
> The United States is evaluating the GSP facility they have provided for a number of developing economies including Indonesia.
> 
> The evaluation was an order from President Donald Trump himself after seeing the continued deficit that country has in trade with Indonesia, the minister said.
> 
> Trump was reported to make the final decision on the GSP facility in November 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they wanted to remove import barriers on their product, which eventually will be removed anyway, yet we still get the recieving end of their import barrier imposed on our products? or am i missing something here?



Actually its good, their largest export products to Indonesia is mostly what we needed most like healthcare equipments(MSCT, MRI equipment , even stetoskop) , heavy machinary equipment like engines turbin for electricity generator, Aircraft engines, software, microprocessors, and other high end stuff valuable to increasing our productivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Top 3 Islands in Travel & Leisure's yearly '15 Best Islands in the World' are all Indonesian!
Number 1 is a surprise, almost thought it was fake news when I found out.

Indonesian gov' tourism campaign is bearing fruit, also, thank you Obama for visiting Yogyakarta and giving us a huge increase in exposure!
_______________________

T+L 
WORLDS BEST
*The 15 Best Islands in the World*





Maurizio Delbono/Getty Images
These destinations, voted tops by T+L readers, will inspire some serious wanderlust.​REBECCA ASCHER-WALSH
JULY 10, 2018
To island-hop some of the most beautiful havens in the world, book a trip to Asia, which lays claim to six of this year’s top 15 destinations. But if you only have a week, you’ll hardly suffer. Each of the islands on this list is worth a visit on its own, from the perennial World’s Best list-makers Maui and the Galápagos to Portugal’s rising star, the Azores, with its friendly locals and awe-inspiring landscapes.

Every year for our World’s Best Awards survey, T+L asks readers to weigh in on travel experiences around the globe — to share their opinions on the top cities, islands, cruise ships, spas, airlines, and more. Readers rated islands according to their activities and sights, natural attractions and beaches, food, friendliness, and overall value.

Related: The 2018 World's Best Awards

This year’s winners include surprises as well as familiar favorites. The Edenic Philippine outpost of Palawan scored the top spot on this list in 2013 and in 2017; it also makes the grade this year, although it cedes the top spot to a surprise entry. It remains in fine company, voted in along with its sister island Cebu.

A returning favorite is Tasmania, beloved for its wild beauty as well as its burgeoning culinary scene, which has food and wine fans singing its virtues between courses. Explore the northern coast of the island, to which fairy penguins return at night to roost, and the secluded Boat Harbour beach, where you may not see another living being.

Also heralded for its seclusion — as well as its beaches, diving, and mountainous beauty — is Indonesia’s Lombok, an island just east of Bali that one reader dubbed “Romance Island.” In fact, Indonesia seems to have the joys of island life down to a science, laying claim to the top three spots people most enjoy visiting. Read on for the full list of 15 winners.





Francisco Solipa/Getty Images
*15. Azores, Portugal*
Score: 88.37

Advertisement




Getty Images
*14. Maui, Hawaii*
Score: 88.42






De Agostini via Getty Images
*13. Orkney Islands, Scotland*
Score: 88.50

Advertisement




James D. Morgan/Getty Images
*12. Cook Islands*
Score: 88.52

Advertisement




Mary Ann McDonald/Getty Images
*11. Galápagos Islands, Ecuador*
Score: 88.53




Getty Images
*10. Tasmania, Australia*
Score: 88.70




Mark Avellino/Getty Images
*9. Páros, Greece*
Score: 88.76




Getty Images
*8. Cebu, Philippines*
Score: 89.10




Peter Schickert/Getty Images
*7. Mauritius*
Score: 90.00




Maurizio Delbono/Getty Images
*6. Palawan, Philippines*
Score: 90.04




Getty Images
*5. Waiheke, New Zealand*
Score: 90.21




Getty Images
*4. Maldives*
Score: 90.48




Artur Debat/Getty Images
*3. Lombok, Indonesia*
Score: 93.88




Michele Falzone/Getty Images
*2. Bali, Indonesia*
Score: 94.06

Advertisement




Vincent Boisvert/Getty Images
*1. Java, Indonesia*
Score: 95.28

Java, with a population of 140 million, makes its first appearance on this list. Celebrated for its ancient culture, breathtaking vistas, and UNESCO World Heritage sites like the Borobudur Temple Compounds, the island also offers the opportunity to indulge in modernity (five-star hotels abound). Waterfalls, volcanoes, protected parks, and white-sand beaches also allow visitors to get away from the thrum.
__________________________

Further reading:
https://www.travelandleisure.com/worlds-best/java-indonesia-best-island-in-the-world

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

Garuda Vishnu Kencana statue per 2018

One of world’s biggest statues, Garuda Wisnu Kencana, is currently under construction in Bali, and it’s already looking impressive. Slated for completion in September 2018, the gigantic monument of the Hindu God of providence Wisnu riding the mythical bird Garuda will be around 120m high (including a concrete pedestal) and 64m wide. To put this in perspective, New York’s Statue of Liberty stands at 93m. The Spring Temple Buddha monument in Henan, China will, at 128m retain its status as the tallest statue in the world.


Concept of the statue complex










Garuda Wisnu Kencana has been in the making for the past two decades, with the work resuming in 2013 after a 16 year hiatus due to financial woes. Masterminded by a renowned Balinese sculptor I Nyoman Nuarta, the partially-completed statue is already the highlight of the 240-hectare Garuda Wisnu Kencana Cultural Park on the island’s southern coast. Wisnu’s massive upper body, as well as Garuda’s head and claws have been attracting scores of local and foreign visitors to the park for a good few years now. While the final monument will be made from over 4000 tons of copper, brass and steel, its parts are currently being fashioned by Nuarta at his Bandung workshop in Java before being transported over 1000km by trucks for installation.

Current status:










source
gwkbali.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

apa bedanya GDP per capita sama GNI Per capita ?


----------



## nufix

Bungaterakhir said:


> apa bedanya GDP per capita sama GNI Per capita ?



GDP ngukur total produksi dalam suatu negara terlepas apakah business atau individual sebagai agent produksi asing atau lokal.

GNI ngukur total income warga negara suatu negara terlepas apakah incomenya didapatkan dari negara tsb atau saat warge negara tsb bekerja diluar negeri. 

Contoh, saya kerja di Jerman, output kerjaan saya ketika diukur dalam uang adalah bagian dari total produksi / GDP jerman. Tapi karena saya adalah warga negara Indonesia, gaji saya masuk dalam penghitungan GNI Indonesia. Begitu kira kira.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

thanks nuf.


----------



## Logam42

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> *Low Oil Prices a Risky Boon for Indonesia's Economy*
> | on 4:41 PM January 29, 2016



Is there any reason your posting news article from _*Jan 29, 2016*_ ?  



Logam42 said:


> Global crude oil prices hit eleven-year lows level in January and the World Bank forecast it would stay around $37 per barrel for some time.



At the time of this writing the last traded price for CLc1 (Light Crude) is at *$69.51*


----------



## Bungaterakhir

hahaahahahahah


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Is there any reason your posting news article from _*Jan 29, 2016*_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> At the time of this writing the last traded price for CLc1 (Light Crude) is at *$69.51*




....




This is what happens when you just click *Related News* link like a retard

Thx for telling me


----------



## Nike

*Private parties invited to develop railways with government*
Sabtu, 21 Juli 2018 13:32 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: .






a railway coach being loaded to a ship . ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru/ama/16

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has invited private parties to develop railways together as the most required means of mass transportation in Indonesia, according to Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi.

"Numerous foreign and national banks have an interest to finance the railways sector, and this shows that rail transportation is very profitable," the minister informed newsmen after opening the Indonesian Railway Society National Work Meeting here on Saturday.

The transportation minister remarked that the development of rail infrastructure needed major funding and absorbed a significant amount of state budget, so a better solution is needed for development.

He said the government remained consistent in continuing to develop an effective mass transportation system, and rail transportation is considered a solution.

"In the long term, the railways will become an appropriate means of mass transportation to reduce road traffic density," Sumadi noted.

The minister pointed out that private parties from Japan have expressed high interest to be involved in the development of a high-speed train network connecting Jakarta and Surabaya.

Despite involving foreign private parties in the development of the high-speed train network, the minister remarked that the government is keen on the use of local content in the development of the train network.

"Similarly, in the process of development, the government wants to involve several local workers," the minister of transportation stated.

Sumadi noted that the rail development work offered to private parties is not only centered in Java Island and for human transportation only but also offered outside Java and for logistics transportation.
Reporting by Ahmad Wijaya
(O001/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/O001) 21-07-2018 12:43:10
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jonan Targetkan Kapasitas Listrik RI 80.000 MW Tahun Depan*
*Ardan Adhi Chandra* - detikFinance




Menteri Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM) Ignasius Jonan/Foto: Lamhot Aritonang
*Jakarta* - Menteri Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM) Ignasius Jonan mengungkapkan bahwa status _draft_Rencana Umum Ketenagalistrikan Nasional (RUKN) 2018-2037 saat ini menunggu jadwal konsultasi dengan DPR untuk pembahasannya. Draft RUKN 2018-2037 tersebut, menurut Jonan, berisi empat poin yang sangat substantif.

Pertama, mengenai kebijakan ketenagalistrikan nasional, dimana arahnya adalah jumlah listrik yang mencukupi bagi masyarakat. Selain itu, kualitasnya juga harus baik dan memiliki harga yang terjangkau.

"Jadi _affordability_ ini menjadi sangat penting, karena kalau ada listriknya tapi rakyat tidak mampu beli akan sia-sia, karena tujuannya itu adalah tenaga listrik untuk rakyat," kata Jonan dalam keterangannya, Jakarta, Sabtu (21/7/2018).

*Baca juga: *Tagihan Listrik Jonan Turun Tajam, Ada Apa Gerangan?

Kebijakan ketenagalistrikan, imbuh Jonan, merujuk ke beberapa aspek, yaitu tentang ekonomi makro, rasio elektrifikasi, pertumbuhan penduduk, dan _focus group discussion_ (FGD) dengan Kementerian/Lembaga terkait, Pemerintah Provinsi dan badan usaha, serta Dewan Energi Nasional (DEN).

"Mengenai ekonomi makro, tahun 2018 pertumbuhan ekonomi mengacu kepada APBN 2018, sedangkan tahun 2019-2037 mengacu kepada visi ekonomi Indonesia dari Bappenas," ujar Jonan.

Kedua adalah mengenai rencana pengembangan penyediaan tenaga listrik. Pemerintah akan mendorong pemerintah daerah untuk membuat perencanaan pengadaan pembangkit listrik yang sesuai dengan potensi daerahnya masing-masing.

"Perencanaan pengadaan pembangkit listrik daerah bertujuan untuk memenuhi target ketahanan energi nasional. Implikasinya adalah untuk mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap impor energi," jelas Jonan.

*Baca juga: *Jonan Minta Pembangkit Listrik PLN Pakai Minyak Sawit

Selanjutnya adalah kondisi penyediaan tenaga listrik saat ini. Jonan menjabarkan pada tahun 2019 target kapasitas listrik terpasang secara nasional sekitar 75.000-80.000 megawatt (MW), di mana kapasitas sekarang sebesar 62.000-63.000 MW. Bahkan, proyeksi penambahan kapasitas listrik hingga tahun 2024-2025 sekitar 40.000-42.000 MW dengan tidak hanya mengandalkan energi fosil saja.

"Kita tetap mempertahankan komitmen bersama terhadap pengendalian perubahan iklim, yaitu 23% bauran energi, mudah-mudahan bisa tercapai di tahun 2025," ujarnya.

Kemudian yang terakhir adalah mengenai proyeksi kebutuhan tenaga listrik. Menurutnya, proyeksi kebutuhan tenaga listrik dapat dihitung melalui dua jenis pendekatan, yaitu melalui pertumbuhan penduduk, yang fokusnya adalah pembangunan jaringan transmisi dan distribusi kelistrikan. Pendekatan lainnya adalah melalui pertumbuhan _gross domestic product _(GDP).

"Secara garis besar, jika menggunakan pertumbuhan GDP, biasanya kebutuhan listrik nasional adalah sekitar 1,5 kali dari pertumbuhan GDP-nya," pungkas Jonan. 

*(ara/ang)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

MONDAY, 23 JULY, 2018 | 18:28 WIB
Lion Air Opens Denpasar-Tianjin Route




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* – Indonesia's largest private airline Lion Air is expanding its business by introducing a new flight route available five times a week from Bali’s Ngurah Rai airport to China’s Binhai Tianjin International Airport. 

Lion Air corporate communications strategic Danang M. Prihantoro said the initial flights from Denpasar to Tianjin would be available every Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday. Meanwhile, flights from Tianjin to Denpasar will be on every Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. 

*Read: Lion Air Proposes to Open 68 New Routes*

“The success in introducing this international route makes us the first and only airline that facilitates a non-stop round-trip flight from Bali to Tianjin,” said Danang on Monday, July 23. 





Lion Air is set to mobilize its Boeing 737-900ER (215 economy class seats), Boeing 737-800NG (189 economy class seats), and the Boeing 737 MAX 8 (189 economy class seats). 

Lion Air’s chartered flight from Denpasar, Bali, to Tianjin, China, was introduced at the end of last week using a Boeing 737 MAX 8 unit that departed from Ngurah Rai Airport at 16:35 Indonesia Central Time (WITA) and landed in Tianjin on 00:22 local time. 

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/07/23/056920189/Lion-Air-Opens-Denpasar-Tianjin-Route

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*China invests US$2.54 billion in steel plant in Central Java*
Rabu, 25 Juli 2018 09:37 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara

Beijing, China (ANTARA News) - China-based steel company Hebel Bishi Steel Group has invested US$2.54 billion in Central Java Province, Indonesia, to build a steel plant to have a production capacity of three million tons.

"That will be the first phase of investment in Kendal (Central Java)," Deputy Governor of Central Java Heru Sudjatmoko was quoted as saying by Antara correspondent in Beijing, on Tuesday night.

Apart from the steel plant, the investment fund would also be used to set up a coking coal plant with 2.4 million ton capacity, power plant with 270 megawatt capacity, and port`s support facility with 100 DWT capacity.

Hebel Bishi Steel Group has partnered with Indonesia`s PT Seafer Kawasan Industry in investing their fund in Central Java.

"Central Java is one of backbones of Indonesia`s economy. So, when Chinese business wants to invest, we are ready to assist until it is done," Sudjatmoko noted.

He added that the Central Java government had promised the Chinese business sector to ease investment permit procurement.

"The success of investors is our success. The success of infrastructure development will benefit the community as well," he remarked.

Director of Hebei Industry Group Deng Ji expressed his willingness to make their investment into real soon in Seafer Kendal industry complex in Kendal, Central Java.

"We have signed the agreement, and we want to make it real soon, even if it is possible we would like to invest more in Central Java," he noted.

Deng Ji remarked that Hebei`s investment in Central Java is one of pilot projects of Chinese "One Belt One Road" initiative in Indonesia.

From his Indonesian counterpart, President Director of PT Seafer Kawasan Industry Harry W Sudarwo, claimed that he had allocated a 700-hectare land for the investment project.

"The land had been prepared and permit is already in our hand," Sudarwo said.

The signing of agreement between Hebei Bishi Industry and PT Seafer Kawasan Industri took place in Beidahe, Hebei Province, on Monday, and witnessed by Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun, Deputy Governor of Central Java Heru Sudjatmoko, and head of Kendal District.
Reporting by Irfan Ilmie
(T.A060/A/A060/F001) 25-07-2018 08:36:12
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

*Indonesia's Rank in the Logistics Performance Index Improves*
26 July 2018 | https://www.indonesia-investments.c...logistics-performance-index-improves/item8913

Customs Indonesia
Logistics Performance Index
Logistics Costs
World Bank
Infrastructure
Indonesia managed to rise sharply in the ranks of the World Bank's latest Logistics Performance Index (LPI). In the 2018 edition, which was released on Tuesday (24/07), Indonesia ranked 46th, up from 63rd in the preceding edition (released in 2016).

Based on a worldwide survey of global freight forwarders and express carriers, the World Bank's Logistics Performance Index (LPI) is a benchmarking tool developed by the Washington-based institution that measures performance along the logistics supply chain within a country. Allowing for comparisons across 167 countries, the index can help countries identify challenges and opportunities and improve their logistics performance. The World Bank conducts the survey every two years.

The LPI is based on six indicators namely:


*Customs*; the efficiency of the clearance process (including speed, simplicity, and predictability of formalities)
*Infrastructure*; the quality of trade and transport related infrastructure (including ports, roads, railroads, and IT)
*International Shipments*; the ease of arranging competitively priced shipments
*Logistics Competence*; the competence and quality of logistics services (including transport operators and customs brokers)
*Tracking & Tracing*; the ability to track and trace consignments
*Timeliness*; the timeliness of shipments in reaching destination within the scheduled or expected delivery time
It is interesting to note that Indonesia made significant progress in all six indicators. This performance is in line with the Indonesian government's push for infrastructure development and other related matters, such as the improvement of dwell time in Indonesian ports (which has now fallen below four days).

-----------------------------------------------------

*• Indonesia Investments' Research Report (edition July 2018) will be out on Monday 6 August 2018*

-----------------------------------------------------

However, if we compare the ranking and score of Indonesia to other lower-middle income economies in Asia, then there is no room for complacency. Indonesia still ranks below Malaysia, Thailand, India and Vietnam (in fact Vietnam overtook Indonesia in the latest LPI). This is a problem because weak connectivity causes relatively high logistics costs, thus implying that Indonesian products and services are not as competitive compared to its regional counterparts.

*Ranking of ASEAN Countries in the Logistics Performance Index:*





*Source: World Bank*


*Indonesia's Performance in the LPI per Indicator:*





*Source: World Bank*
______________________________________________

Poster's Notes:
Did some digging, adding in additional analysis





This show's a diagram of the underperformers and overperformers of the LPI based on their score relative to the average score of nations of similar GDP per capita (So how good is the score compared to the nation's average income).

As you can see, Indonesia is a clear overperformer. Also apparent, is that _there are many overperformers in our region_.

Despite putting a heavy emphasis on logistics improvement, we are still being outperformed by nations such as Thailand, Vietnam, China, and India (India is ranked 2 higher, at 44th).

Judging from ranks between 2014- 2018 of ASEAN + China & India





Indonesia is seeing fastest improvement. Barely.

While current achievements must be acknowledged, our competition is well aware of the importance of logistics as well and are racing us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Indonesia is seeing fastest improvement. Barely.
> 
> While current achievements must be acknowledged, our competition is well aware of the importance of logistics as well and are racing us.



The primary problem is not just the infrastructure but also the human resources aspect. IMO infrastructure is the easy part, as long we have the money we can always build something, however the human resources aspect is the most difficult (mentality & competency). And so far whenever someone mention about Indonesia human resources quality all I heard is always something about "certification". The problem is you can always "buy" all kind of certification these days.


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> The primary problem is not just the infrastructure but also the human resources aspect. IMO infrastructure is the easy part, as long we have the money we can always build something, however the human resources aspect is the most difficult (mentality & competency). And so far whenever someone mention about Indonesia human resources quality all I heard is always something about "certification". The problem is you can always "buy" all kind of certification these days.



While Human Resources is also something we need to work on, I think you are belittling Indonesia's current efforts if you say "Infrastructure is the easy part". The amount of political hurdles and loops our current administration has had to jump though just to finance and enact the infrastructure acceleration program should be appreciated. It wasn't easy. 

Even today there are short-sighted but popular figures who say "The Gov is selling our airports!", "They are building useless infrastructure!", "These Billion-Dollar Projects are just Image Building!!!" or some mixture of those claims or another.

Hell, even infrastructure that can be built, political enemies at times would prefer it to fall apart just to make a point. For example, Sandiaga Uno, the capital province vice-governor stating "Maintaining a child's park is just too damn hard."

It was a park in the middle of the most productive city in the nation.

"As long as we have the money (and the will) we can always build something." Is much more easily said than done Trishna. Just because it _has_ been done doesn't make it easy either.

That said, I do agree that Education is the next great hurdle we need to confront.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Hell, even infrastructure that can be built, political enemies at times would prefer it to fall apart just to make a point. For example, Sandiaga Uno, the capital province vice-governor stating "Maintaining a child's park is just too damn hard."
> 
> It was a park in the middle of the most productive city in the nation.
> 
> "As long as we have the money (and the will) we can always build something." Is much more easily said than done Trishna. Just because it _has_ been done doesn't make it easy either.
> 
> That said, I do agree that Education is the next great hurdle we need to confront.



By "easy" I meant easier compare to fixing / repairing our human resources aspect. 

I always stress out on the human aspect (mentality) because I observed firsthand from industrial perspective the output quality of Indonesia education system which since about 20 years ago (post reformasi) were declining, and also how easy Indonesia public being swayed by bogus / hoax news. For example, about ¾ of my social circle consist of peoples with post-graduate degree or doctorate , and nearly half of them were alumnus from Australia, Singapore, Europe, or USA, and yet nearly everyday I've always see one of them posting / sharing hoax / bogus story, etc.

That is why I believe that the solution need to focus on the mentality aspect that run parallel with infrastructure development, because the world is currently on the verge of Industrial Revolution 4.0 and without sufficient investment in human capital we will be knock out as a nation back to pre-industrial age.


----------



## Nilgiri

Hello my Indonesian friends, your trains and stations are looking good!






@Marine Rouge @pr1v4t33r



Logam42 said:


> *Indonesia's Rank in the Logistics Performance Index Improves*
> 26 July 2018 | https://www.indonesia-investments.c...logistics-performance-index-improves/item8913
> 
> Customs Indonesia
> Logistics Performance Index
> Logistics Costs
> World Bank
> Infrastructure
> Indonesia managed to rise sharply in the ranks of the World Bank's latest Logistics Performance Index (LPI). In the 2018 edition, which was released on Tuesday (24/07), Indonesia ranked 46th, up from 63rd in the preceding edition (released in 2016).
> 
> Based on a worldwide survey of global freight forwarders and express carriers, the World Bank's Logistics Performance Index (LPI) is a benchmarking tool developed by the Washington-based institution that measures performance along the logistics supply chain within a country. Allowing for comparisons across 167 countries, the index can help countries identify challenges and opportunities and improve their logistics performance. The World Bank conducts the survey every two years.
> 
> The LPI is based on six indicators namely:
> 
> 
> *Customs*; the efficiency of the clearance process (including speed, simplicity, and predictability of formalities)
> *Infrastructure*; the quality of trade and transport related infrastructure (including ports, roads, railroads, and IT)
> *International Shipments*; the ease of arranging competitively priced shipments
> *Logistics Competence*; the competence and quality of logistics services (including transport operators and customs brokers)
> *Tracking & Tracing*; the ability to track and trace consignments
> *Timeliness*; the timeliness of shipments in reaching destination within the scheduled or expected delivery time
> It is interesting to note that Indonesia made significant progress in all six indicators. This performance is in line with the Indonesian government's push for infrastructure development and other related matters, such as the improvement of dwell time in Indonesian ports (which has now fallen below four days).
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> *• Indonesia Investments' Research Report (edition July 2018) will be out on Monday 6 August 2018*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> However, if we compare the ranking and score of Indonesia to other lower-middle income economies in Asia, then there is no room for complacency. Indonesia still ranks below Malaysia, Thailand, India and Vietnam (in fact Vietnam overtook Indonesia in the latest LPI). This is a problem because weak connectivity causes relatively high logistics costs, thus implying that Indonesian products and services are not as competitive compared to its regional counterparts.
> 
> *Ranking of ASEAN Countries in the Logistics Performance Index:*
> 
> View attachment 488564
> 
> *Source: World Bank*
> 
> 
> *Indonesia's Performance in the LPI per Indicator:*
> 
> View attachment 488565
> 
> *Source: World Bank*
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Poster's Notes:
> Did some digging, adding in additional analysis
> View attachment 488563
> 
> 
> This show's a diagram of the underperformers and overperformers of the LPI based on their score relative to the average score of nations of similar GDP per capita (So how good is the score compared to the nation's average income).
> 
> As you can see, Indonesia is a clear overperformer. Also apparent, is that _there are many overperformers in our region_.
> 
> Despite putting a heavy emphasis on logistics improvement, we are still being outperformed by nations such as Thailand, Vietnam, China, and India (India is ranked 2 higher, at 44th).
> 
> Judging from ranks between 2014- 2018 of ASEAN + China & India
> View attachment 488566
> 
> 
> Indonesia is seeing fastest improvement. Barely.
> 
> While current achievements must be acknowledged, our competition is well aware of the importance of logistics as well and are racing us.



This is good to see! Wish all the best to Indonesia!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> Hello my Indonesian friends, your trains and stations are looking good!



Have you just gone to Indonesia or something? Was that your video?
Despite the "Executive Class" branding, that train has become pretty standard these days. If you wan't good Indonesia railway you should try this (although I personally consider it sub-par quality)

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-economy-forum.198270/page-187#post-10553931




























Logam42 said:


> While current achievements must be acknowledged, our competition is well aware of the importance of logistics as well and are racing us.



Did you know that "the competitors" as in business interest & NGO's from neighbouring states (Malaysia, Singapore, Australia) has been busy spreading all kind of black campaign and propaganda against every aspects of Indonesia (goods & service) including socio-politic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia lobbying to maintain US trade ties*
*



*
Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita met US Secretary of Commerce Wilbur Ross in Washington this week.PHOTO: INDONESIAN EMBASSY DC/TWITTER

Amid an escalating global trade war triggered by the United States, Indonesia is going against the grain by lobbying Washington in a bid to maintain its trade ties with the world's largest economy.

Leading a business delegation to the US capital this week is Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita. It includes representatives from, among others, the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), and organisations representing Indonesian exporters, importers, biofuel producers, textile producers as well as producers of key exports including tyres, palm oil, steel and aluminium.

Mr Enggartiasto's key focus for the trip is to discuss the review of US preferential trade tariffs, which Indonesia has enjoyed for decades, as well as explore new opportunities for local businesses in the US.

Indonesia and US share longstanding ties, but against the backdrop of what has been a series of tit-for-tat moves against the US by its trading partners, Mr Enggartiasto's mission is to seek another path to enhance their partnership.

After a meeting between Mr Enggartiasto and US Secretary of Commerce Wilbur Ross on Tuesday, both countries agreed to lay out a road map to boost bilateral trade to US$50 billion (S$68.2 billion) in the next few years, from nearly US$26 billion last year.

"We don't want to set a target without outlining clear steps to achieve it. So, we will produce a road map," Mr Enggartiasto was quoted as saying by The Jakarta Post.

According to Indonesia's Trade Ministry, two-way trade between Indonesia and the US reached US$25.92 billion in 2017, with Indonesia exporting US$17.79 billion worth of goods and commodities, while it imported US$8.12 billion, resulting in a surplus of US$9.67 billion.

While the US is among Indonesia's biggest trading partners, Indonesian goods and commodities accounted for only 0.88 per cent of overall American imports in 2017, according to Geneva-based International Trade Centre, which also showed that Indonesia's annual exports to the US contracted by 3 per cent between 2013 and 2017.

In April last year, the Trump administration released a list of countries with which it has considerable trade deficits. Indonesia, South-east Asia's largest economy, was ranked 15 out of 16 countries.

Observers say weighing trade relations between Indonesia and the US based solely on US deficit does not present a complete picture. Indonesia and the US trade complementary goods and commodities.

In 2012, American airplane maker Boeing signed a US$22.4 billion deal - its largest ever commercial airplane order - with Indonesia's Lion Air, the country's largest carrier by passenger volume. Indonesian steel, meanwhile, is part of the supply chain of American companies, including Boeing.

The Trump administration's move to impose 25 per cent import duties on steel will eventually push up aircraft production costs in the US, say observers.

They add that should Indonesia be dropped from the US' preferential tariff scheme, called the Generalised System of Preferences (GSP), companies in America may end up paying extra import duties for goods from Indonesia. The US Trade Representative's Office had said in April that it was reviewing the eligibility of Indonesia, along with India and Kazakhstan, for the GSP based on concerns over compliance with services and investment criterion.

Details from the review are expected by the end of this year.

Indonesia has benefited from significant tariff reductions under the GSP scheme since 1980. Last year, for instance, the facility led to reduced tariffs on US$1.9 billion worth of Indonesian products.

"Actually, American consumers and entrepreneurs are the main beneficiaries of the GSP facility," said Kadin deputy chairman for international relations Shinta Kamdani. Indonesia, she said, is hoping the GSP facility is maintained.

The trade delegation is expecting to expand its economic relations with the US through investments in areas such as the aviation sector.

source
If only we can make our own jet.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> Hello my Indonesian friends, your trains and stations are looking good!



Thanks, compared to what we used to have some years ago.. our train service today is definitely better. From the trains, stations, railway platforms and rail infrastructure are upgraded and underway continuous improvement. It's quite comfortable nowadays to travel with train across Java and Sumatra. Last year around 400 million passengers recorded using train service, mostly commuter rail passengers.

This new enthusiasm also spurs industrial innovation to bring new train and railway technology to Indonesia. In the last few years PT.INKA has develop new products that not only cater to our domestic demand but also targeted for export market. We have some success with Bangladesh, Philippines and some African nations like Senegal just to name a few.

Despite all of that good things i mention, Indonesia is actually still playing catch-up with our neighbors, like Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand. We are content, but hardly satisfied and eager to make a leap in improving our rail service industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Did you know that "the competitors" as in business interest & NGO's from neighbouring states (Malaysia, Singapore, Australia) has been busy spreading all kind of black campaign and propaganda against every aspects of Indonesia (goods & service) including socio-politic?



2/3rds of Australians do not know Indonesia is a democracy.

SBY was the kindest President ever to Australia.

His reward:

They wiretapped him & his wife
The enacted a cattle export ban just weeks before Idul Adha
Australian warships violated indonesian EEZ to herd refugee ships into Indonesian waters
Nuff said. 

I'll say this as a person who spend 4 years in Australia. Australia is strong because of its institutions, not its political leadership. 

BTW, I rode an executive carriage from jakarta to bandung not long ago. I have to agree with your evaluation of its weaknesses. The wifi-was on-off, the cafe only had tea, water , and coffee. The wifi was for limited use only. Better than common carriage but not as good as 'true' executive. Still though, the prices weren't as expensive as executive ticket on trains abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

pr1v4t33r said:


> New sleeper train to serve the home coming season



Very good looking luxurious train cabin is it made in Indonesia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

monitor said:


> Very good looking luxurious train cabin is it made in Indonesia ?


yup, Bangladesh also need one of this..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The latest addition to our public rail transportation service. The LRT trains are also developed and built by PT.INKA. This one in Palembang, Sumatra.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> BTW, I rode an executive carriage from jakarta to bandung not long ago. I have to agree with your evaluation of its weaknesses. The wifi-was on-off, the cafe only had tea, water , and coffee. The wifi was for limited use only. Better than common carriage but not as good as 'true' executive. Still though, the prices weren't as expensive as executive ticket on trains abroad.



LOL told ya.

That is why I've said that it was overprice _(value for money)_. What I still doesn't understand is, why hasn't PT KAI just hire airline consultant to improve their premium service. All PT. KAI need is to add F&B selection into the menu choice to be in par with business-class airline (Garuda) which is not difficult at all since they already warming up all those foods using onboard microwave oven (it's also how cooking were done even onboard executive jet)

Lesser known fact about Indonesia train food, is back before the introduction of the Executive Class (Argo Bromo), all train has their own chef + assistant who manually prepared all the foods using LPG stove, and you need to go to the resto carriage to order & eat there (there is no delivery to passenger seat). Even after the introduction of the Argo Bromo Executive Class they still has the chef onboard, however as time goes they were replaced by the microwave oven.
I mention this because if the train were to be offered as premium service than there is serious need for having chef and bartender onboard to do all the F&B preparation manually. Example of such trains are, _The Ghan_ (Adelaide - Darwin), _Indian Pacific_ (Sidney - Perth), or _Eastern & Oriental Express_ (Woodlands Singapore - Kanchanaburi Thailand)


----------



## Nilgiri

trishna_amṛta said:


> Have you just gone to Indonesia or something? Was that your video?
> Despite the "Executive Class" branding, that train has become pretty standard these days. If you wan't good Indonesia railway you should try this (although I personally consider it sub-par quality)
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-economy-forum.198270/page-187#post-10553931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that "the competitors" as in business interest & NGO's from neighbouring states (Malaysia, Singapore, Australia) has been busy spreading all kind of black campaign and propaganda against every aspects of Indonesia (goods & service) including socio-politic?



I lived in Singapore for about 7 years and thus visited Indonesia plenty of times....a beautiful country with great people.........but no this is not my video/trip here. It just popped up in one of the youtube channels I sbscribed to (Mark Smith) since I am a world railway fan (I love travelling by train!).

Honestly I plan to visit Indonesia again for sure and will check out the fancier train travels if I can....but to me I am overall interested in the standard rail travel for the bulk of the people (wherever I go)....I find the experience more authentic/interesting that way. For example it is why I travel by regular trains when I am visiting India too.

Considering its a regular/standard train here, I found Indonesia in this video to be very good. The stations were also looking clean and modern. Nice job!



pr1v4t33r said:


> Thanks, compared to what we used to have some years ago.. our train service today is definitely better. From the trains, stations, railway platforms and rail infrastructure are upgraded and underway continuous improvement. It's quite comfortable nowadays to travel with train across Java and Sumatra. Last year around 400 million passengers recorded using train service, mostly commuter rail passengers.
> 
> This new enthusiasm also spurs industrial innovation to bring new train and railway technology to Indonesia. In the last few years PT.INKA has develop new products that not only cater to our domestic demand but also targeted for export market. We have some success with Bangladesh, Philippines and some African nations like Senegal just to name a few.
> 
> Despite all of that good things i mention, Indonesia is actually still playing catch-up with our neighbors, like Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand. We are content, but hardly satisfied and eager to make a leap in improving our rail service industry.



Yes I remember travelling by train in Indonesia around 2002...things have definitely noticeably improved now. I have to try it again. 

I love that in Java you can look out the window and frequently see a massive volcano in the distance with paddy fields etc.. in the foreground. Do javanese people generally know all of their volcanoes by heart from school?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> I love that in Java you can look out the window and frequently see a massive volcano in the distance with paddy fields etc.. in the foreground. Do javanese people generally know all of their volcanoes by heart from school?



We (Javanese) only familiar with the volcano that happen to be sitting around the corner. The island of Java is kinda big and there is no way anyone could remember all of them, let alone relating their position. BTW Indonesia education system isn't advanced enough in natural science.

A good graphical reference website of all the volcanic and tectonic activity in Indonesia in real time. It's written in Indonesia, however the graphic will at least provide some sense of what's going on.

https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Nilgiri said:


> I love that in Java you can look out the window and frequently see a massive volcano in the distance with paddy fields etc.. in the foreground. Do javanese people generally know all of their volcanoes by heart from school?



Javanese people generally respect the existence of the mountain as a form of their coexistence with the environment, the existence of the mountain can provide disaster (volcanic eruption) also it can bring soil fertility for food sustainability. In ancient Javanese society (the era of the hindu-buddha kingdom 4th century to 16th century) was placed in a more essential position, for example 2 ancient religious buildings of Java Borrobudur Temple (built in the 9th century, Buddhist) and Prambanan temple ( built in the 850 CE during the reign of the Hindu Sanjaya Dynasty) both imitate the formation of a coneous mountain (Meru). this tradition even survive today like Joglo traditional Javanese rooftop roof that resembles mountain shape, Javanese food ceremony called tumpeng, and kayon in shadow puppet show, even our traditional mosque has pyramid rooftop resemblance shape of mountain and many more.





Borrobudur temple, Central Java




Prambanan temple, Central Java




Joglo rooftop of Solo city mayor's office, Central Java




Sunan Ampel State Islamic University mosque, East Java




Kayon in wayang kulit traditional shadow puppet show




Yellow rice tumpeng

but in modern Javanese society the existence of the mountain is generally viewed as a natural phenomenon that must be understood and watch out for, generally the active volcanoes are better known by the people of Java and Indonesia since the early age like mount Merapi, mount Semeru, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> Honestly I plan to visit Indonesia again for sure and will check out the fancier train travels if I can....but to me I am overall interested in the standard rail travel for the bulk of the people (wherever I go)....I find the experience more authentic/interesting that way.



In case your going for vacationing in Indonesia, here are some highlights (from west to east) ;

Borobudur Temple





Prambanan Temple





Mount Bromo (Tengger caldera complex)





Blue Flame at Mount Ijen





Mount Rinjani





Tri colored crater lake of Mount Kelimutu





Obviously there are many others destination that is equally fascinating,, however I haven't found any video of them that is good enough, not to mention this forum is limited of posting max of 6 video / post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

trishna_amṛta said:


> In case your going for vacationing in Indonesia, here are some highlights (from west to east) ;
> 
> Borobudur Temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prambanan Temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Bromo (Tengger caldera complex)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flame at Mount Ijen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Rinjani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri colored crater lake of Mount Kelimutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously there are many others destination that is equally fascinating,, however I haven't found any video of them that is good enough, not to mention this forum is limited of posting max of 6 video / post



Yes I did most of the cultural destinations like Borobudur and Prambanan as well as Bali over my previous trips. I did a rainforest tour in Borneo as well and geography wise and some scuba diving etc.. around Lombok.

This is still like maybe just 1% of Indonesia, it is such a large magnificent country...yes I do plan to do a good volcano trek at some point and visit the islands further east for the more untouched nature spots.


----------



## Nike

*Enggartiasto meets USTR discussing expansion of bilateral trade*

Minggu, 29 Juli 2018 16:34 WIB - 0 Views
Reporter: Vicki Febrianto​



Trade minister Enggartiasto Lukita at 32nd ASEAN Summit in Singapore. (Hanni Sofia)​Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita has met with the United States Trade Representative (USTR) to discuss expansion of trade between the two countries.

Enggartiasto , on a working visit to the United States, met with Robert E. Lighthizer in Washington DC, seeking to remove barriers hampering expansion of the bilateral trader.

The USTR welcomed the initiative of the Indonesian government to expand cooperation between the two democracies, Enggartiarso said in a statement received here on Sunday.

"Cooperation between Indonesia and the United States is expected to increase the trade value, which we think is very small in comparison with the potential existing," Enggartiasto said in the statement.

The Minister said Indonesia would increase exports of Indonesian commodities needed in the United States and on the other hand import industrial basic materials and capital goods from the United States not yet produced in Indonesia.

"Amid global economic uncertainties Indonesia has to be proactive in utilizing any opportunity," he said.

Enggartiasto told Lighthizer Indonesian concern about issues of trade barriers hampering attempts to expand bilateral trade between the two countries, the statement said.

Among the issues are the plan to review the Generalized System of Preferences (GSP) facility for Indonesia that might mean the slapping of import duty on Indonesian steel and aluminum products .

"Maintaining the GSP scheme would benefit not only Indonesia but it also would be in the interest of the U.S. industry," he said.

The U.S. industrial consumers would suffer from high production cost if using basic materials with higher price of import from Indonesia, he said, adding, "therefore,this is a mutually beneficial cooperation."

Indonesia still needs GSP to improve its competitiveness in the U.S. market, he went on to say.

Among Indonesian commodities exported to the United States with the GSP facility include rubber, car tires, metal ornaments, aluminum , hand gloves,musical instruments , loudspeakers and batteries.

In 2017, Indonesia exported US$1.9 billion worth of goods with GSP facility to the United States, much smaller than exports by other countries with the same facility such as US$5.6 billion by India, US$4.2 billion by Thailand and US$2.5 billion by Brazil.

Data at the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) showed that bilateral trade between Indonesia and the United States in 2017 was valued at US$25.91 billion favoring Indonesia with a surplus of US$9.67 billion from its exports of US$17.79 billion as against imports of only US$8.12 billion .


Editor: Yosep Hariyadi
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018​


Nilgiri said:


> Yes I did most of the cultural destinations like Borobudur and Prambanan as well as Bali over my previous trips. I did a rainforest tour in Borneo as well and geography wise and some scuba diving etc.. around Lombok.
> 
> This is still like maybe just 1% of Indonesia, it is such a large magnificent country...yes I do plan to do a good volcano trek at some point and visit the islands further east for the more untouched nature spots.



To do Volcano track you must read the conditions beforehand and asking advice from our consulate or embassy which Volcanoes is safe at the times for visit. You know, our Country lies at ring of fires, thats important to gather information first. Dont do something reckles, for example in Southern Java right now there is high wave in ocean one wave can reach 7-8 meter height, or dont visit Sinabung because ash Volcano eruption

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> To do Volcano track you must read the conditions beforehand and asking advice from our consulate or embassy which Volcanoes is safe at the times for visit. You know, our Country lies at ring of fires, thats important to gather information first. Dont do something reckles, for example in Southern Java right now there is high wave in ocean one wave can reach 7-8 meter height, or dont visit Sinabung because ash Volcano eruption



Thank you dear, yes I am always very careful with these matters...no worries!


----------



## NEKONEKO

And be extra cautious, if you feel the ground is shaking then RUN to open field(run to higher ground if near coast).
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-in-earthquake-on-indonesian-island-of-lombok


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> I do plan to do a good volcano trek at some point and visit the islands further east for the more untouched nature spots.



Which volcano, perhaps I could help by providing accurate & up to date map of the area?

One thing that I've always stressed out in any other forum (usually survivalist & a wilderness kind of forum) and I also going to stress it out again here is this ;


*There is a very good reason why safety advisory exists*. And for your own safety and wellbeing you should heed them and what has been advice to you by the forest ranger.

*Logistic & contingency planning.* This is as equally critical because I kept seeing some dumb tourist end up needing rescue simply because they were underestimating the logistic requirement to do the excursion safely.
This is *my personal logistical planner template* that were made for backpacking trip to _The Seven Mountain Lake_ and to _Mount Semeru / Mahameru_. You can copy it into your own Google account (assuming you have any) and editing it to your need. The template take account of weight and doing quick analysis of your weight distribution. That way you can make better (safer) plan beforehand, also I had written quick reference of the navigation related aspect, local flora & fauna that might be needed during emergency situation. Hopefully it will help you or anyone else to manage their logistical planning while maintaining as lightweight as possible.

I actually had written many aspects of jungle & tropical mountain rainforest survival elsewhere in more speciality forum, however I don't think most people here have any interest on the subject anyway, also this is not the appropriate place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

trishna_amṛta said:


> I actually had written many aspects of jungle & tropical mountain rainforest survival elsewhere in more speciality forum, however I don't think most people here have any interest on the subject anyway, also this is not the appropriate place.



Actually there is one place.. Just share them there.. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1001-indonesia.494080/ 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia's Innovativeness Improves, Regulatory Environment Lags Behind

Creative goods are among Indonesia's strengths in the Global Innovation Index. (Antara Photo/Mohammad Ayudha)


_By_ *Amal Ganesha* _on 6:09 pm Jul 24, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy , Analysis
Jakarta.* Indonesia's rank in the Global Innovation Index has slightly improved to 85th from 87th in 2017, reflecting improvements in the country's business environment.

The annual report is sponsored by graduate business school Insead, Cornell University's SC Johnson College of Business and the World Intellectual Property Organization.

"For Indonesia, a country with a large and young population, situated in the most dynamic region of the world, possibilities are significant to leverage its economic and social potential to benefit from global innovation," Insead executive director for global indices Bruno Lanvin told the Jakarta Globe last week.

This year, 126 countries were listed, out of them 15 in Southeast Asia and Oceania. Singapore is the region's best performer, ranking fifth.

Switzerland leads the rank for the eighth consecutive year.

The Global Innovation Index (GII) ranks economies based on indicators ranging from the creation of mobile applications to education spending, scientific research, publications and intellectual property filing rates.

Indonesia's strengths were in its huge domestic market, creative goods exports and university-industry research collaboration.

Business environment, in terms of opening new businesses, has significantly improved, coming in line with Indonesia's higher rank in the World Bank's "Ease of Doing Business" index, in which it was 72nd in 2017, compared with 109th in 2016.

Now it takes 22 days on average to start a business in Jakarta, better than in 2012, when it took 45 days to go through the same process.

However, the country's regulatory environment is still weak, among the weakest in the ranking.



http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/indo...-improves-regulatory-environment-lags-behind/


----------



## Nike

Hmmm look European , Semarang old city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Garuda to have eight new units of airbus and boeing aircraft*
Selasa, 31 Juli 2018 09:20 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Antara





Garuda Indonesia (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Iqbal)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The state owned airline Garuda Indonesia said it will have eight new units of aircraft in the next two years including 3 units of Airbus A330-900 neo in 2019 and five units of Boeing 737 Max 8 in 2020.

Chief Executive of the airline Pahala N Mansury said the new units will bring the total number of its aircraft to 202 units.

The narrow bodied Max 8 aircraft will be used to serve domestic routes, Pahala said here on Monday.

"We already have one unit of Max 8, serving the Surabaya-Singapore and the Surabaya-Hong Kong routes," he said.

In 2017, Garuda put off the purchases of 20 new units of aircraft including 10 units for its subsidiary Citilink to save operating cost.

The Indonesian flag carrier is set to improve its financial performance this year after posting a loss of US$216 million last year, Pahala said.

The airline had cut operational costs and increased its revenue in the first three months of the year, thanks to effective strategies including stopping serving unproductive routes, particularly international routes, renegotiating with partners to optimize the quality of planes and gaining revenue from non-ticket sales, he was quoted as saying .

"Last year, we concluded 12 renegotiations and we plan to renegotiate nine other contracts this year. We have seen good impact from the renegotiations [on our corporate financial performance," Pahala said in a press conference.

Among its subsidiaries, low cost airline Citilink and PT Garuda Maintenance and Facility Aero Asia (GMF),are the largest contributors to its revenues.

Garuda has successfully maintained its 5-Star rating from Skytrax, the international air transport rating organization based in London. The airline received the 5-Star airline rating in 2014.

Reporting by Juwita Trisna Rahayu
Editing by Albert Saragih
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pertamina wins bid to take major Indonesia oil block from Chevron

Indonesia’s state-owned oil and gas giant Pertamina has won a government bid to take control of one of the country’s largest oil blocks in Sumatra from its long-time operator, Chevron, after the latter’s contract expires in 2021.

Pertamina offered a better proposal for the operation of Rokan Block in Riau Province -- including a $784 million signature bonus and a $500 million exploitation commitment, the energy ministry said in a press statement on Tuesday.

It beat its sole contender, Chevron, which has been operating Rokan since 1971 and sought a 20-year extension to its old production sharing contract due to expire in 2021. The U.S. company, through its local unit Chevron Pacific Indonesia, reportedly promised to invest $88 billion through 2041 to boost production in Rokan, if it was granted a renewal.

Pertamina pushed for the takeover despite questions about its financial capacity following last year’s profit slump, as well as its plans to shed some assets and delays in major refinery projects amid tightening financial condition. The company, which is fully owned by the government, has been under pressure not to increase subsidized fuel prices despite rising global crude prices, with the 2019 elections looming.

“The figures offered by Pertamina show that its finances remain in good condition,” energy ministry spokesman Agung Pribadi said in the statement.

The ministry called Rokan a "strategic asset." It produced 207,000 barrels of oil per day in the first half of this year, about a quarter of the nation's total crude oil output. It had been Indonesia’s largest crude producing block until last year, when Exxon Mobil’s Cepu Block operation on Java island surpassed Rokan’s production in the first half.

Tuesday’s announcement came just months after Pertamina in January officially took over Mahakam Block, a major gas block in East Kalimantan Province -- from France’s Total E&P Indonesie and Japan’s Inpex.

_https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Bu...o-take-major-Indonesia-oil-block-from-Chevron_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda Wisnu Kencana, 121 meter tall, 65 meter wide

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Garuda Wisnu Kencana, 121 meter tall, 65 meter wide


Largest vishnu statue in the world?




Palembang LRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Svantana said:


> Largest vishnu statue in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palembang LRT



It was made with Asian games in mind? Looks great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> It was made with Asian games in mind? Looks great!



yup, and Palembang is the first city in Indonesia to operate LRT. Jakarta will be the 2nd and currently on trial stage.. but looks like it won't be ready for ASIAN games 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Garuda Wisnu Kencana in detail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

From :
https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/20180807092733-4-27296/boeing-raih-

*Boeing Raih Pesanan 2.500 Pesawat dari Indonesia?*
Samuel Pablo, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

07 August 2018 09:33





Foto: Reuters
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Pabrikan Amerika Serikat, Boeing Company, diiming-imingi pesanan sebanyak 2.500 unit pesawat jika mau mendukung Indonesia dalam mengembangkan bioavtur. 

Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita mengatakan Indonesia akan lebih memilih Boeing jika menyatakan kesanggupan menggunakan bioavtur.

"Kalau Boeing mau lakukan itu, kita membutuhkan sekitar 2.500 pesawat dalam 20 tahun ke depan. Kita akan memilih Boeing untuk itu [pemesanan pesawat baru]. Boeing secara garis besar menyatakan kesanggupannya dan akan mendiskusikannya secara internal," jelas Mendag. 






Dia menuturkan jika Boeing menyatakan siap mendukung bioavtur maka pengusaha asal Indonesia pun akan berinvestasi untuk memproduksi bahan bakar jenis itu di AS.

*Baca:*
RI Gunakan Boeing Jadi Alat Negosiasi dengan AS

Seperti diketahui, Mendag beberapa waktu lalu mengadakan kunjungan ke AS di mana salah satu tujuannya adalah meminta supaya Indonesia dikecualikan dari tarif impor 25% baja dan 10% aluminium.

Boeing juga diminta Mendag agar mendukung keinginan Indonesia. 

Sebab, biaya produksi Boeing dinilai bisa menjadi lebih mahal karena pabrikan pesawat berbasis di Seattle itu menggunakan beberapa baja dari Indonesia.

(ray/ray)

Indonesia promise Boeing will have order of 2500 aircrafts in the next 20 years IF ONLY Boeing accept to use bio-avtur for their aircrafts' fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> From :
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/20180807092733-4-27296/boeing-raih-
> 
> *Boeing Raih Pesanan 2.500 Pesawat dari Indonesia?*
> Samuel Pablo, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 07 August 2018 09:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Reuters
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Pabrikan Amerika Serikat, Boeing Company, diiming-imingi pesanan sebanyak 2.500 unit pesawat jika mau mendukung Indonesia dalam mengembangkan bioavtur.
> 
> Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita mengatakan Indonesia akan lebih memilih Boeing jika menyatakan kesanggupan menggunakan bioavtur.
> 
> "Kalau Boeing mau lakukan itu, kita membutuhkan sekitar 2.500 pesawat dalam 20 tahun ke depan. Kita akan memilih Boeing untuk itu [pemesanan pesawat baru]. Boeing secara garis besar menyatakan kesanggupannya dan akan mendiskusikannya secara internal," jelas Mendag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dia menuturkan jika Boeing menyatakan siap mendukung bioavtur maka pengusaha asal Indonesia pun akan berinvestasi untuk memproduksi bahan bakar jenis itu di AS.
> 
> *Baca:*
> RI Gunakan Boeing Jadi Alat Negosiasi dengan AS
> 
> Seperti diketahui, Mendag beberapa waktu lalu mengadakan kunjungan ke AS di mana salah satu tujuannya adalah meminta supaya Indonesia dikecualikan dari tarif impor 25% baja dan 10% aluminium.
> 
> Boeing juga diminta Mendag agar mendukung keinginan Indonesia.
> 
> Sebab, biaya produksi Boeing dinilai bisa menjadi lebih mahal karena pabrikan pesawat berbasis di Seattle itu menggunakan beberapa baja dari Indonesia.
> 
> (ray/ray)
> 
> Indonesia promise Boeing will have order of 2500 aircrafts in the next 20 years IF ONLY Boeing accept to use bio-avtur for their aircrafts' fuel.



Termasuk F15?Apache?Chinook? Poseidon?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Termasuk F15?Apache?Chinook? Poseidon?



May be Indonesia add more and more aircrafts including your wish in 20 years. Just imagine it.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Termasuk F15?Apache?Chinook? Poseidon?



I'm pretty sure those figure already include every flying machines that coming out of Boeing Iron Work sans F-15 (they are too expensive, and we already have KF-X / IF-X coming)


----------



## Nike

Important jobs nonetheless its the main element of credit Industry






They looking very much like Hispanic of Asian

@Nilgiri @naveen mishra

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Important jobs nonetheless its the main element of credit Industry



aach those glorified thugs again errr.... sorry I was referring to errr.... "Finance Operator"


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s Telkom satellite launched from Florida*
Rabu, 8 Agustus 2018 01:25 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





The Falcon 9 rocket carries the Red and White Satellite (Merah Putih Satellite) at launch at Cape Canaveral, Florida, United States, Monday (08/06/2018). The Satellite owned by PT. Telkom Tbk successfully airs and will occupy its orbit around the next 11 days or on August 18, 2018. (ANTARA /Saptono)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s Red-and-White Satellite, owned by state-owned telecommunication firm PT Telkom, was successfully launched on Tuesday from Cape Canaveral, Florida, the United States.

The success of the launch marked 42 years of Telkom`s work in the business and operation of telecommunications satellites for Indonesia and coincided with the 73rd Anniversary of the Republic of Indonesia`s Independence.

"The existence of the Red-and-White Satellite is expected to encourage the development of the Indonesian digital community and strengthen Telkom`s role as an enabler in the progress of the national digital economy," Telkom Managing Director Alex J. Sinaga said in a written statement received in Jakarta on Tuesday, shortly after the satellite launched from SLC 40 Cape Canaveral Air Force Station.

Satelit Merah Putih (the Red-and-White) satellite has a capacity of 60 active transponders, consisting of 24 Standard C-Bands and 12 Extended C-Bands that reach Southeast Asia and 24 Standard C-bands that reach South Asia.

This satellite will occupy an orbit slot at 108 degrees East Longitude (BT) or above the area around the Karimata Strait. The presence of the Merah Putih Satellite will complement two other Telkom satellites that are still actively operating, namely Telkom 2 and Telkom 3S.

Merah Putih Satellite will increase the number of Telkom`s transponders from 73 to 133 transponders. This will strengthen TelkomGroup`s satellite business.

Merah Putih Satellite is a telecommunications satellite that has a greater capacity and wider range than the previous satellite owned by Telkom. In addition, the Red-and-White Satellite is built using Fiber Optic Gyro technology, and so it has a higher stability.

The Red-and-White Satellite was built by an American commercial satellite and space device manufacturer, Loral Space System (SSL).

The satellite, which was built since the beginning of 2016, was delivered to orbit using the Falcon 9 flight-proven rocket owned by SpaceX, an American launch service company which has a high launch success rate of around 98 percent.

The successful launch of the satellite is expected to meet the needs of national transponders, considering that satellites are complementary infrastructures needed to reach regions with topographic characteristics in archipelagic countries such as Indonesia.

Merah Putih Satellite will play an important role in delivering broadband communication services in areas that cannot be reached by fiber optic technology or other communication systems, especially in the forefront, outermost, and remote regions (3T).

"Red-and-White Satellite reaches all regions of Indonesia, countries in Southeast Asia, and South Asia. Its presence is expected to reduce the digital divide in Indonesia and strengthen TelkomGroup`s international business, enabling TelkomGroup to become Indonesia`s leading digital telecommunications company and a globally competitive firm," Alex pointed out.

Reporting by Mentari Dwi
Edited by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-Japan Agree to cooperate in Citarum river conservation*
Rabu, 8 Agustus 2018 12:13 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara






Citarum River (ANTARA FOTO/Raisan Al Farisi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Governments of Indonesia and Japan have agreed to cooperate in the conservation of the Citarum river in West Java to improve quality of the water of the river.

The largest river in West Java has been rate the most polluted river in the world.

The agreement was reached at a meeting between the Minister of Environment and Forestry Siti Nurbaya and Japanese Parliamentary Vice-Minister of the Environment Arata Takebe here on Tuesday.

A joint press statement issued by the Japanese embassy here on Wednesday said the cooperation agreement would be followed up with a series of activities including Partnership in Water Environment in Asia for waste treatment, transfer of technology to support introduction and dissemination of appropriate technology for industrial waste processing.

In addition, intercity cooperation is created to improve administration capacity in water quality management such as legal compliance and to increase activities joint committee among regional administrations in Indonesia.

The Indonesian government said it appreciated cooperation in the mercury treatment with Japan and agree to strengthen the capacity in mercury research and observation, early implementation of the project of mercury waste management and to promote follow up activities in Artisanal and Small-scale Gold Mining (ASGM) training.

Indonesia and Japan also agree to collaborate in reducing sea plastic waste ahead of the meetings of ASEAN+3 and G20.

In addition, the two sides have expressed satisfaction with the promotion of regional cooperation in research and observation of mercury in Asia Pacific.

Both sides exchanges information and agreed to push for collaboration in the management of media waste and acknowledged the importance of acceleration installation of technology to process waste into energy.

Technical guidelines of waste processing into energy would be developed this year.

"Indonesia and Japan are aware that proper processing of waste including waste processing into energy would contribute to improving the quality of the Citarum river water," the joint statement said.

Japan agrees to share information and exchange views in the bilateral workshop in the 17th World Lake Conference.

The two sides also discuss possible cooperation related to utilization of National Park and the Indonesian joining the Asia Protected Areas Partnership (APAP).

The next policy dialog would be held held in Japan next year.

The Citarum river, the longest and largest in West Java, has been rated the most polluted river the world. Over the years, successive governments have vowed to clean the Citarum river, but they mainly failed because such efforts were only partially done.

However, in February, after visiting the location, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) issued a seven-year Citarum cleansing program with a final goal of making the river water drinkable by 2025.

The program will also be supported by the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and Asian Development Bank (ADB), which in 2009 had already committed to provide $500 million to fund the Citarum?s rehabilitation.

The Indonesian army is involved in carrying out the program to clear garbage and to grow trees in the critical lands in the riversides. The riverside areas have been heavily affected by the rapid industrialization in the region since the 1980s.

Reporting by Yashinta Difa
Editing by A Saragih, Otniel T
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s manufacturing industry expected to grow faster in H2*
Rabu, 8 Agustus 2018 09:51 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia in Kerawang, West Java. (TMMIN) (HO/TMMIN)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto was optimistic that the national manufacturing industry will grow at a faster pace in the second half of this year compared to the previous semester.

"We believe that there will be an increase in the performance of industries in the mining sector in the following semester, coupled with an increase in commodity prices," he said in a statement released on Tuesday.

Hence, the government will always try to create a conducive business climate, which will enable companies to expand their businesses in order to meet the demand from the domestic and export markets, he noted.

Moreover, the government is focusing on gearing up for the fourth industrial revolution in accordance with a roadmap "Making Indonesia 4.0, he stated.

"The current industrial revolution is highly influenced by technological development, so that it encourages innovations," he added.

Based on a UNIDO report, Indonesia is ranked fourth among 15 countries whose manufacturing industries significantly contribute to their national gross domestic product (GDP).

Indonesia`s manufacturing industries currently contribute 22 percent of its GDP, trailing behind South Korea with 29 percent, China with 27 percent, and Germany with 23 percent.

In fact, Indonesia is the largest economy in Southeast Asia belonging to the Trillion dollar club, an unofficial classification of the world`s major economies, with a nominal GDP of more than US$1 trillion per year.

"What has also made us move faster is demographic bonus until 2030," he pointed out.

(S012/INE)

Reported by Sella Panduarsa Gareta

EDITED BY INE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satelit Merah Putih

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia`s Telkom satellite launched from Florida*
> Rabu, 8 Agustus 2018 01:25 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Falcon 9 rocket carries the Red and White Satellite (Merah Putih Satellite) at launch at Cape Canaveral, Florida, United States, Monday (08/06/2018). The Satellite owned by PT. Telkom Tbk successfully airs and will occupy its orbit around the next 11 days or on August 18, 2018. (ANTARA /Saptono)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s Red-and-White Satellite, owned by state-owned telecommunication firm PT Telkom, was successfully launched on Tuesday from Cape Canaveral, Florida, the United States.
> 
> The success of the launch marked 42 years of Telkom`s work in the business and operation of telecommunications satellites for Indonesia and coincided with the 73rd Anniversary of the Republic of Indonesia`s Independence.
> 
> "The existence of the Red-and-White Satellite is expected to encourage the development of the Indonesian digital community and strengthen Telkom`s role as an enabler in the progress of the national digital economy," Telkom Managing Director Alex J. Sinaga said in a written statement received in Jakarta on Tuesday, shortly after the satellite launched from SLC 40 Cape Canaveral Air Force Station.
> 
> Satelit Merah Putih (the Red-and-White) satellite has a capacity of 60 active transponders, consisting of 24 Standard C-Bands and 12 Extended C-Bands that reach Southeast Asia and 24 Standard C-bands that reach South Asia.
> 
> This satellite will occupy an orbit slot at 108 degrees East Longitude (BT) or above the area around the Karimata Strait. The presence of the Merah Putih Satellite will complement two other Telkom satellites that are still actively operating, namely Telkom 2 and Telkom 3S.
> 
> Merah Putih Satellite will increase the number of Telkom`s transponders from 73 to 133 transponders. This will strengthen TelkomGroup`s satellite business.
> 
> Merah Putih Satellite is a telecommunications satellite that has a greater capacity and wider range than the previous satellite owned by Telkom. In addition, the Red-and-White Satellite is built using Fiber Optic Gyro technology, and so it has a higher stability.
> 
> The Red-and-White Satellite was built by an American commercial satellite and space device manufacturer, Loral Space System (SSL).
> 
> The satellite, which was built since the beginning of 2016, was delivered to orbit using the Falcon 9 flight-proven rocket owned by SpaceX, an American launch service company which has a high launch success rate of around 98 percent.
> 
> The successful launch of the satellite is expected to meet the needs of national transponders, considering that satellites are complementary infrastructures needed to reach regions with topographic characteristics in archipelagic countries such as Indonesia.
> 
> Merah Putih Satellite will play an important role in delivering broadband communication services in areas that cannot be reached by fiber optic technology or other communication systems, especially in the forefront, outermost, and remote regions (3T).
> 
> "Red-and-White Satellite reaches all regions of Indonesia, countries in Southeast Asia, and South Asia. Its presence is expected to reduce the digital divide in Indonesia and strengthen TelkomGroup`s international business, enabling TelkomGroup to become Indonesia`s leading digital telecommunications company and a globally competitive firm," Alex pointed out.
> 
> Reporting by Mentari Dwi
> Edited by Andi Abdussalam
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



Hm... 133-73 = 60
60/73 = 0.821

Wow! Assuming all transponders are equal, we're seeing an 80% increase in capacity. Probably more considering this is the one with latest tech.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Hm... 133-73 = 60
> 60/73 = 0.821
> 
> Wow! Assuming all transponders are equal, we're seeing an 80% increase in capacity. Probably more considering this is the one with latest tech.



Doesn't necessary so. Throughput is dependent upon carrier signal frequency band. I haven't check what kind of transponder this particular bird is carrying, however seeing the additional C-band transponder mean it was made mostly for finance / banking sector (ATM machines) which need reliability instead of bandwidth capacity. These days if you need satellite broadband you use either Ku-band or Ka-band (depending on the local weather pattern)


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Doesn't necessary so. Throughput is dependent upon carrier signal frequency band. I haven't check what kind of transponder this particular bird is carrying, however seeing the additional C-band transponder mean it was made mostly for finance / banking sector (ATM machines) which need reliability instead of bandwidth capacity. These days if you need satellite broadband you use either Ku-band or Ka-band (depending on the local weather pattern)


... I'll pretend I understand what you're saying. Everything you said past the C-band for ATM only might as well be german.


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia`s Telkom satellite launched from Florida*
> Rabu, 8 Agustus 2018 01:25 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Falcon 9 rocket carries the Red and White Satellite (Merah Putih Satellite) at launch at Cape Canaveral, Florida, United States, Monday (08/06/2018). The Satellite owned by PT. Telkom Tbk successfully airs and will occupy its orbit around the next 11 days or on August 18, 2018. (ANTARA /Saptono)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s Red-and-White Satellite, owned by state-owned telecommunication firm PT Telkom, was successfully launched on Tuesday from Cape Canaveral, Florida, the United States.
> 
> The success of the launch marked 42 years of Telkom`s work in the business and operation of telecommunications satellites for Indonesia and coincided with the 73rd Anniversary of the Republic of Indonesia`s Independence.
> 
> "The existence of the Red-and-White Satellite is expected to encourage the development of the Indonesian digital community and strengthen Telkom`s role as an enabler in the progress of the national digital economy," Telkom Managing Director Alex J. Sinaga said in a written statement received in Jakarta on Tuesday, shortly after the satellite launched from SLC 40 Cape Canaveral Air Force Station.
> 
> Satelit Merah Putih (the Red-and-White) satellite has a capacity of 60 active transponders, consisting of 24 Standard C-Bands and 12 Extended C-Bands that reach Southeast Asia and 24 Standard C-bands that reach South Asia.
> 
> This satellite will occupy an orbit slot at 108 degrees East Longitude (BT) or above the area around the Karimata Strait. The presence of the Merah Putih Satellite will complement two other Telkom satellites that are still actively operating, namely Telkom 2 and Telkom 3S.
> 
> Merah Putih Satellite will increase the number of Telkom`s transponders from 73 to 133 transponders. This will strengthen TelkomGroup`s satellite business.
> 
> Merah Putih Satellite is a telecommunications satellite that has a greater capacity and wider range than the previous satellite owned by Telkom. In addition, the Red-and-White Satellite is built using Fiber Optic Gyro technology, and so it has a higher stability.
> 
> The Red-and-White Satellite was built by an American commercial satellite and space device manufacturer, Loral Space System (SSL).
> 
> The satellite, which was built since the beginning of 2016, was delivered to orbit using the Falcon 9 flight-proven rocket owned by SpaceX, an American launch service company which has a high launch success rate of around 98 percent.
> 
> The successful launch of the satellite is expected to meet the needs of national transponders, considering that satellites are complementary infrastructures needed to reach regions with topographic characteristics in archipelagic countries such as Indonesia.
> 
> Merah Putih Satellite will play an important role in delivering broadband communication services in areas that cannot be reached by fiber optic technology or other communication systems, especially in the forefront, outermost, and remote regions (3T).
> 
> "Red-and-White Satellite reaches all regions of Indonesia, countries in Southeast Asia, and South Asia. Its presence is expected to reduce the digital divide in Indonesia and strengthen TelkomGroup`s international business, enabling TelkomGroup to become Indonesia`s leading digital telecommunications company and a globally competitive firm," Alex pointed out.
> 
> Reporting by Mentari Dwi
> Edited by Andi Abdussalam
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



Does Indonesia have domestic satellite manufacturing capability too?


----------



## Logam42

Nilgiri said:


> Does Indonesia have domestic satellite manufacturing capability too?


iirc we have a rocketry industry but no satellite manufacturing capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> Does Indonesia have domestic satellite manufacturing capability too?



for experimental microsatellite, yes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> Does Indonesia have domestic satellite manufacturing capability too?



Sadly we are still far far away from manufacturing let alone designing any *commercially viable bird* that could fly higher than the Armstrong limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta`s LRT corridor 1 to open on August 15*
Kamis, 9 Agustus 2018 23:10 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Jakarta Propertindo (Jakpro) Executive Director Dwi Wagyu Daryoto (second right) said in a press conference in Jakarta on Thursday, Aug 9, that LRT�s test driving is expected to be launched on Aug 15, 2018. (Antara/Chi Jo-you)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jakarta administration`s construction company PT Jakarta Propertindo (Jakpro) has announced that it plans to conduct a test driving of the city`s Light Rail Transit (LRT) Corridor 1 on Aug 15.

Dwi Wagyu Daryoto, executive director of Jakpro, the main company responsible for the construction project of LRT Jakarta and the Asian Games` stadiums, announced its plan at a press conference here on Thursday.

The date is five days later from a former announcement last month made by Jakpro that the LRT will open on Aug 10.

The route connects Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta, to Velodrome, East Jakarta.

The LRT`s minimal daily capacity is expected to reach 11,000 passengers, and it is believed to ease the burden of the already heavy traffic in Jakarta, Jakpro Director Hendra Lesmana stated.

As for the construction of sporting stadium, the construction of Jakarta International Velodrome has been 100 percent completed, while Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas has already started to operate since Aug 2, Daryoto noted.

For LRT Jakarta, 82.06 percent of the infrastructure and 85.57 percent of the facility have been completed, and the operational readiness is 91 percent.

The developer is currently speeding up the construction of additional facilities. But in terms of the certification proceedings, the Indonesian Ministry Transpiration Ministry has not yet issued an Operation Recommendation.

Aside from Jakpro, Indonesian state-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya Tbk (Wika) is another major contractor of the Asian Games to build infrastructures around Jakarta and Palembang.


Reporting by Chi Jo-you
Editing by Azizah Fitriyanti, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Trial run, Jakarta MRT























Palembang LRT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Economy of Indonesia: GDP Growth at 5.27% in Q2-2018 Tops Estimates*
06 August 2018 | 

GDP 2018
Gross Domestic Product
BPS
Household Consumption
GDP
Although overshadowed by the news of the devastating earthquake in Lombok, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) released the official Q2-2018 gross domestic product (GDP) growth figure of Indonesia earlier today. The economy of Indonesia expanded 5.27 percent year-on-year (y/y) in the second quarter of 2018. This growth pace exceeds our expectations although it is not enough to necessitate a revision to our full-year 2018 GDP growth forecast of 5.2 percent (y/y).

The 5.27 percent (y/y) growth pace of the Indonesian economy in Q2-2018 is a welcome surprise. It is the highest (annual) quarterly growth pace that has been recorded under the Joko Widodo administration so far. However, there are doubts about the sustainability of this growth figure, especially now Bank Indonesia has recently raised the country's interest rates rather aggressively in an effort to defend the rupiah amid heavy external pressures.

Robustly accelerating economic growth in Q2-2018 strengthened investors' confidence in Indonesia. The benchmark Jakarta Composite Index immediately surged around 1.50 percent after the release of Indonesia's GDP data. Over the past couple of months plenty of negative reports surfaced related to the Indonesian economy, ranging from the fragile rupiah (which depreciated nearly 6 percent against the US dollar so far in 2018) to the widening current account deficit. Therefore, the latest upbeat GDP growth pace is a welcome surprise. The rupiah, however, did not appreciate too markedly and is now around IDR 14,480 per US dollar.

The table below shows that the Q2-2018 GDP growth figure is the highest quarterly figure since the fourth quarter of 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to contribute to infrastructure projects in Niger*
Jumat, 10 Agustus 2018 20:50 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Republic of Niger President Issoufou Mahamadou (second left) when visiting Indonesia last year, was welcomed by President Joko Widodo (left) at a state ceremony at the Merdeka Palace, Jakarta. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia expressed its readiness to continue contributing to various infrastructure projects in Niger, following its completing the renovation of the Presidential Palace.

"I expressed my appreciation for Niger`s support, so that Indonesia could be elected as the Non-Permanent Member of the UN Security Council 2019-2020," Vice-Minister for Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Indonesia, AM Fachir, said in a statement here on Friday.

The statement was delivered during a meeting with the President of Niger, Mahamadou Issoufou on Thursday.

In the meeting, the Indonesian Vice Foreign Minister was accompanied by the Indonesian Ambassador in Abuja, the Director of Africa and the Operational Director of PT WIKA.

The President of Niger expressed his hope that Indonesia could encourage the United Nations to pay more attention to Niger and other Sahel countries, especially in their efforts to eradicate terrorism in the Sahel region.

Niger also urged Indonesia, as a Non-Permanent Member of the UN Security Council, to continue their contributions in maintaining peace in the Niger region.

At the meeting, President Issoufou expressed Niger`s hope that Indonesia could participate in the development of infrastructure in Niger, including in the energy, telecommunications and railway sectors, in accordance with Niger`s Social and Economic Development Plan.

Also, the Indonesian Vice Foreign Minister spoke of Indonesia`s interest, through PT. WIKA, to participate in the Niger Electric (PLN Niger) development project, as well as the construction of the Niger railway line.

The Indonesian Vice Foreign Minister`s visit follows the directive of the President of the Republic of Indonesia, Joko Widodo, to follow up on the state visit of the President of Niger to Indonesia in October 2017, and a series of follow-up activities, as discussed at the Indonesia-Africa Forum, held April 10-11, 2018 in Bali.

The President of Niger also expressed his condolences following the recent earthquakes that struck Indonesia. The condolences were also conveyed by the President of Niger through a letter to the President of the Republic of Indonesia.

Reported by Azis Kurmala
Edited by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia company to renovate Niger presidential palace

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice Minister for Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Indonesia, Dr. A.M. Fachir, witnessed the signing of a Euro 20 million contract on Thursday in Niamey, Niger, calling for PT WIKA to renovate the Niger Presidential Palace.

The contract was signed by Operational Director III WIKA, Destiawan, and the Chief of Cabinet of Niger, Ouhoumoudou Mahamadou.

"This is a historical project and has strategic value, considering that this is the first project for PT WIKA in Sub-Saharan Africa. I am sure that after this project, there will be subsequent projects, either in the infrastructure sector or other potential fields," Vice Minister Fachir said in a statement here on Friday.

The renovation of the Niger Presidential Palace is a concrete result of the state visit of the President of Niger to Indonesia in October 2017.

At the Indonesia-Africa Forum in Bali, 10-11 April 2018, an initial agreement was also signed for the renovation project.

To work on this project, WIKA will receive financing from the Indonesia Eximbank, whose officials also attended the signing.

Officials noted that plans show a strong synergy between an SOE and an Indonesian institution, that needs to be replicated in other countries in Africa.

At the signing, Vice Minister Fachir also said that all relevant parties continue to work to identify other infrastructure projects that could become concrete business deals during the Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure Dialogue activities, to be held on August 20-21, 2019.

_https://en.antaranews.com/news/117231/indonesia-company-to-renovate-niger-presidential-palace_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The oldest athlete from Indonesia contingent in Asian games and the most richest guy in Indonesia (Asean), is Michael Bambang Hartono 79 years old. Surely he is joint because of his passion in bridge sport and love for the country 






https://ekonomi.kompas.com/read/201...ndonesia-ternyata-ikut-berlaga-di-asian-games

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia, Malaysia team up to develop local car brand*

JAKARTA (The Jakarta Post/Asia News Network): Indonesia and Malaysia have reached a deal on a joint venture to produce the first fully local-made Asean vehicle for domestic use.

Government representatives of the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in Jakarta on Friday (Aug 10) to begin cooperation on the improvement of the automotive manufacturing workforce and supply chains with the aim of learning to fully produce components in the region and establish a new brand.

Malaysian Minister of International Trade and Industry Darrell Leiking, who signed the MoU on his country's behalf, lauded the move as a follow-up to the visit by Malaysian Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad to President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo in June.

"This is a testimony where a strong bilateral economic relationship between Indonesia and Malaysia has come to reality," he said during the signing event. "This shows that Malaysia and Indonesia should not be separated and should stay together in the economic and social development of the Asean region."

Leiking pointed out that Indonesia was Malaysia's seventh biggest trading partner, with interdependency between the two countries' automotive industries.

According to Trade Ministry data, Indonesia booked a US$139mil surplus in trade with Malaysia from January to May this year amid total trade of US$7.65bil. The surplus marks a turnaround from a US$160mil deficit recorded over the same period last year.

The MoU charges the Malaysian Automotive Institute (MAI) and the Indonesian Automotive Institute (IOI) with running the venture. The two government-established bodies have lined up their respective automotive component makers to realise the MoU through business-to-business cooperation.

MAI CEO Datuk Mohamad Madani Sahari said that, Indonesia and Malaysia, if joining forces, were already capable of creating vehicles with 90% of the components made locally.

The two countries had also looked into the possibility of manufacturing cars that run on biodiesel, considering that Indonesia and Malaysia were the world's largest palm oil producers.

During his visit, Dr Mahathir said Indonesia and Malaysia needed to fight together against the European Union's plan to restrict imports of crude palm oil (CPO) and its derivative products.

"The IOI and MAI have agreed to implement further collaboration specifically for this research," Mohamad said following the event. "We will have more cooperation on research to advance our (capabilities) in creating electrical, hybrid vehicles."

However, he declined to set a target as to when any prototype vehicle made by the two countries might be completed, saying the entire process would be up to the corporations carrying out the MoU.

The Indonesian Industry Ministry's director general of resilience and development of international industrial access, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, said the number of Indonesian and Malaysian automotive component makers totalled almost 2,000 companies, with many of them falling in the small and medium enterprise category.

"The other important outcome of this (MoU) is human resource development - we will be able to upskill our automotive workers and exchange knowledge or information at the same time," Putu said.

He pointed out that such cooperation was living the spirit of the Asean Economic Community (AEC), which was established by Asean in 2015. The community entails a mutual recognition agreement (MRA) that guarantees engineers and professionals of seven other fields privileged access to the labor market of other Asean countries.

The MoU, he added, sought to create multiple types of vehicles, be it passenger cars, commercial or special-purpose vehicles.

"There are more than 640 million inhabitants in Asean. They will grow, and so will their purchasing power for vehicles," said Putu. "Therefore, we will do our best to supply that market."

IOI chairman Made Dana M. Tangkas said that, over the past years, high demand in Malaysia's automotive industry had prompted imports of components and spare parts from Indonesia.

Data from the Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (GIIAS) show that Indonesia had shipped almost 1.5 million individual components for passenger and commercial vehicles to Malaysia in the first half of 2018.

"This (MoU) is a warm-up toward the formation of a federation of Asean automotive institutes, which will concentrate on the benefits of Asean's own automotive industry," Made said, adding that the cooperating parties were looking forward to welcoming more Asean members, especially Thailand, which is the region's largest automotive producer. 

source

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jabodebek LRT trainset model, kinda similar with Palembang LRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesia, Malaysia team up to develop local car brand*
> 
> JAKARTA (The Jakarta Post/Asia News Network): Indonesia and Malaysia have reached a deal on a joint venture to produce the first fully local-made Asean vehicle for domestic use.
> 
> Government representatives of the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in Jakarta on Friday (Aug 10) to begin cooperation on the improvement of the automotive manufacturing workforce and supply chains with the aim of learning to fully produce components in the region and establish a new brand.
> 
> Malaysian Minister of International Trade and Industry Darrell Leiking, who signed the MoU on his country's behalf, lauded the move as a follow-up to the visit by Malaysian Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad to President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo in June.
> 
> "This is a testimony where a strong bilateral economic relationship between Indonesia and Malaysia has come to reality," he said during the signing event. "This shows that Malaysia and Indonesia should not be separated and should stay together in the economic and social development of the Asean region."
> 
> Leiking pointed out that Indonesia was Malaysia's seventh biggest trading partner, with interdependency between the two countries' automotive industries.
> 
> According to Trade Ministry data, Indonesia booked a US$139mil surplus in trade with Malaysia from January to May this year amid total trade of US$7.65bil. The surplus marks a turnaround from a US$160mil deficit recorded over the same period last year.
> 
> The MoU charges the Malaysian Automotive Institute (MAI) and the Indonesian Automotive Institute (IOI) with running the venture. The two government-established bodies have lined up their respective automotive component makers to realise the MoU through business-to-business cooperation.
> 
> MAI CEO Datuk Mohamad Madani Sahari said that, Indonesia and Malaysia, if joining forces, were already capable of creating vehicles with 90% of the components made locally.
> 
> The two countries had also looked into the possibility of manufacturing cars that run on biodiesel, considering that Indonesia and Malaysia were the world's largest palm oil producers.
> 
> During his visit, Dr Mahathir said Indonesia and Malaysia needed to fight together against the European Union's plan to restrict imports of crude palm oil (CPO) and its derivative products.
> 
> "The IOI and MAI have agreed to implement further collaboration specifically for this research," Mohamad said following the event. "We will have more cooperation on research to advance our (capabilities) in creating electrical, hybrid vehicles."
> 
> However, he declined to set a target as to when any prototype vehicle made by the two countries might be completed, saying the entire process would be up to the corporations carrying out the MoU.
> 
> The Indonesian Industry Ministry's director general of resilience and development of international industrial access, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, said the number of Indonesian and Malaysian automotive component makers totalled almost 2,000 companies, with many of them falling in the small and medium enterprise category.
> 
> "The other important outcome of this (MoU) is human resource development - we will be able to upskill our automotive workers and exchange knowledge or information at the same time," Putu said.
> 
> He pointed out that such cooperation was living the spirit of the Asean Economic Community (AEC), which was established by Asean in 2015. The community entails a mutual recognition agreement (MRA) that guarantees engineers and professionals of seven other fields privileged access to the labor market of other Asean countries.
> 
> The MoU, he added, sought to create multiple types of vehicles, be it passenger cars, commercial or special-purpose vehicles.
> 
> "There are more than 640 million inhabitants in Asean. They will grow, and so will their purchasing power for vehicles," said Putu. "Therefore, we will do our best to supply that market."
> 
> IOI chairman Made Dana M. Tangkas said that, over the past years, high demand in Malaysia's automotive industry had prompted imports of components and spare parts from Indonesia.
> 
> Data from the Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (GIIAS) show that Indonesia had shipped almost 1.5 million individual components for passenger and commercial vehicles to Malaysia in the first half of 2018.
> 
> "This (MoU) is a warm-up toward the formation of a federation of Asean automotive institutes, which will concentrate on the benefits of Asean's own automotive industry," Made said, adding that the cooperating parties were looking forward to welcoming more Asean members, especially Thailand, which is the region's largest automotive producer.
> 
> source



Good ..... Indonesia should open its market to Malaysia ..... so, Malaysia can transfer their capital, technology and human resource to help and assist Indonesia to be a wealth country like Malaysia ....

Btw ... we are also "Saudara serumpun" ....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Meanwhile, Jakarta LRT undergoing trial run today..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Good ..... Indonesia should open its market to Malaysia ..... so, Malaysia can transfer their capital, technology and human resource to help and assist Indonesia to be a wealth country like Malaysia ....
> 
> Btw ... we are also "Saudara serumpun" ....



You do realize that Indonesia produces its own cars under Astra-Toyota, Astra-Daihatsu etc.partnership right? Much like Proton-Suzuki. 

And you do realize that Indonesia has been open to Proton brands, its just Proton cannot compete with Astra-Toyota models like Innova, Avanza, etc.  So it is more like Indonesia helping a failing Malaysian car brand because we are "saudara serumpun".

*Nazri: Proton is a failed project; sale of equity can offset losses*

KUALA LUMPUR: The national car maker, Proton is a failed, white elephant project, said Tourism and Culture minister, Datuk Seri Mohamed Nazri Abdul Aziz.

He said the failure has caused the current government to bear the heavy burden and as for now, the government will no longer be able to back Proton.

“The project is a failure. They are asking us (government) for money. All the time, billions of ringgit.

“How can it (the project) be successful if every year, you keep coming back to the government for money,” he said in response to Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad’s comments of Proton’s equity being sold to Chinese car manufacturer, Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd.

“This project to me is a white elephant project. We inherited it from him (Tun M) and if it goes down, then he will blame us (saying) that we have failed.”

Nazri said selling off some of Proton’s equity could overcome the current losses that Proton is facing now.

“We have to find ways on how to save this and by the Chinese (company) taking up some equities, I think it is a good deal. We had to carry his burden and we cannot afford to support this company anymore.

*https://www.nst.com.my/news/2017/03/216590/nazri-proton-failed-project-sale-equity-can-offset-losses*

But then again, your entire family is a failure so I dont have to explain more.


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Good ..... Indonesia should open its market to Malaysia ..... so, Malaysia can transfer their capital, technology and human resource to help and assist Indonesia to be a wealth country like Malaysia ....
> 
> Btw ... we are also "Saudara serumpun" ....



In term of car production, Indonesia is number two after Thailand in South East Asia. We even have engine production in here (Toyota). According to the fact, it is Indonesia that is ahead of Malaysia in this sector.


----------



## NEKONEKO

UMNOPutra said:


> Good ..... Indonesia should open its market to Malaysia ..... so, Malaysia can transfer *their capital, technology and human resource* to help and assist Indonesia to be a wealth country like Malaysia ....
> 
> Btw ... we are also "Saudara serumpun" ....


If you think Malaysia is far ahead of Indonesia just because of Proton then you are wrong.
We have better production capability and technology it's just that we don't have local brands.
http://www.asean-autofed.com/statistics.html


----------



## UMNOPutra

nufix said:


> You do realize that Indonesia produces its own cars under Astra-Toyota, Astra-Daihatsu etc.partnership right? Much like Proton-Suzuki.
> 
> And you do realize that Indonesia has been open to Proton brands, its just Proton cannot compete with Astra-Toyota models like Innova, Avanza, etc.  So it is more like Indonesia helping a failing Malaysian car brand because we are "saudara serumpun".
> 
> *Nazri: Proton is a failed project; sale of equity can offset losses*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The national car maker, Proton is a failed, white elephant project, said Tourism and Culture minister, Datuk Seri Mohamed Nazri Abdul Aziz.
> 
> He said the failure has caused the current government to bear the heavy burden and as for now, the government will no longer be able to back Proton.
> 
> “The project is a failure. They are asking us (government) for money. All the time, billions of ringgit.
> 
> “How can it (the project) be successful if every year, you keep coming back to the government for money,” he said in response to Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad’s comments of Proton’s equity being sold to Chinese car manufacturer, Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd.
> 
> “This project to me is a white elephant project. We inherited it from him (Tun M) and if it goes down, then he will blame us (saying) that we have failed.”
> 
> Nazri said selling off some of Proton’s equity could overcome the current losses that Proton is facing now.
> 
> “We have to find ways on how to save this and by the Chinese (company) taking up some equities, I think it is a good deal. We had to carry his burden and we cannot afford to support this company anymore.
> 
> *https://www.nst.com.my/news/2017/03/216590/nazri-proton-failed-project-sale-equity-can-offset-losses*
> 
> But then again, your entire family is a failure so I dont have to explain more.



Nist important ....as "saudara Serumpun" ... you have treat us like your family ... please open freely your market for our product and let us to freely import your cheap labor to enlarge our manufacturing and agro sector .. A win win solution ...
So, we can access freely to your market .. Don't treat us as our competitor ... so, our economy can grow higher as wll as yours ..


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Nist important ....as "saudara Serumpun" ... you have treat us like your family ... please open freely your market for our product and let us to freely import your cheap labor to enlarge our manufacturing and agro sector .. A win win solution ...
> So, we can access freely to your market .. Don't treat us as our competitor ... so, our economy can grow higher as wll as yours ..



If Malaysia still cannot grow despite millions of Indonesian "cheap labor" since 80s, what makes you think Malaysia will grow even if you import more "cheap labors" from Indonesia? Labor is not the problem, Malaysian business environment is. Dude, just kill yourself, even your whore mother is ashamed of you.


----------



## UMNOPutra

nufix said:


> If Malaysia still cannot grow despite millions of Indonesian "cheap labor" since 80s, what makes you think Malaysia will grow even if you import more "cheap labors" from Indonesia? Labor is not the problem, Malaysian business environment is. Dude, just kill yourself, even your whore mother is ashamed of you.



OMG ... Don't worry that your mother and sister are still "comfort" to live in Malaysia as "freelance whores" to feed your family in Indonesia .. We highly appreciate them because they had supported our growing tourism business ...

*Tens of thousands of Indonesian women work in Malaysia's booming economy as domestics and prostitutes. Often illegal, they have few rights. SIDNEY JONES visits them.*

By 2015, Malaysia had become the largest importer of labour in Asia, with a foreign workforce, legal and illegal, estimated to be well over three million men and women. The vast majority were Indonesian, most were unskilled and most were illegal - that is, they had come without proper documentation or overstayed their visas in violation of Malaysia's immigration laws.

The presence of so many immigrants had become a major domestic political issue within Malaysia, a sensitive foreign policy question in Indonesian-Malaysian relations, and a growing human rights concern.

On the domestic side, the Malaysian government was under pressure from some sectors, notably the Malaysian Agricultural Producers Association and the construction industry as well as from some state governments such as Johor, to bring in more workers.

At the same time there was growing pressure from the Malaysian Trade Unions Congress to stop the flow, on the grounds that migrants were depressing the wage structure and removing incentives to attract Malaysian workers.

The Malaysian Chinese Association and the largely Chinese Democratic Action Party (DAP) were concerned that the influx of Indonesians could alter the sensitive racial and ethnic balance.

Meanwhile officials of both the ruling party, the United Malays National Organisation (UMNO), and the opposition Islamic Party (Parti Islam or PAS), often saw the Indonesians as a potential boost to the Malay side. Passing out permanent residency cards to illegal Indonesian workers during election campaigns became a particularly notorious practice in the eastern Malaysian state of Sabah, on the northeastern coast of the island of Borneo.

By the mid-1980s, the Malaysian public, like its counterpart in other labour-receiving countries, was beginning to hold immigrants responsible for a rise in crime, prostitution and other social ills. This made it imperative for national politicians to be seen to be protecting the country's borders by detaining and deporting workers who lacked proper documents.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> OMG ... Don't worry that your mother and sister are still "comfort" to live in Malaysia as "freelance whores" to feed your family in Indonesia .. We highly appreciate them because they had supported our growing tourism business ...
> 
> .



Jeez dude, no wonder you have something wrong in your head, turns out your daddy was always out to see those workers while your mommy was whoring with her neighbors. Maybe you are not your daddy's son after all LOL -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

nufix said:


> Jeez dude, no wonder you have something wrong in your head, turns out your daddy was always out to see those workers while your mommy was whoring with her neighbors. Maybe you are not your daddy's son after all LOL -



 Best comment 
However, since I put that UMNO troll kid in my ignore list, so I have no idea what his was talking about (there is no point in reading troll materials anyway)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

nufix said:


> Jeez dude, no wonder you have something wrong in your head, turns out your daddy was always out to see those workers while your mommy was whoring with her neighbors. Maybe you are not your daddy's son after all LOL -



Savage...Bahahahahhaha


----------



## UMNOPutra

Sabotage ? 
---------
Sukan Asia 2018 
*Perkampungan Atlet di Jakarta diserang cirit-birit*

JAKARTA 21 Ogos – Kontinjen peserta-peserta Sukan Asia 2018 dilanda kebimbangan apabila cirit-birit melanda Perkampungan Atlet di Kemayoran di sini hari ini, termasuk kem Malaysia.

Perkara itu disahkan oleh ketua kontinjen Malaysia di Sukan Asia 2018, Datuk Seri Abdul Azim Mohd. Zabidi.

Katanya, masalah tersebut bukan sahaja dialami kontinjen negara tetapi beberapa atlet negara lain turut didapati mengalami masalah sama.

“Kejadian ini dimaklumkan dalam mesyuarat antara semua ketua kontinjen Sukan Asia 2018 pada malam tadi.

“Dalam kem negara, laporan yang saya terima menyatakan lapan atlet dan tujuh pegawai kita mengalami masalah tersebut.

“Salah seorang yang terlibat ialah atlet wusyu Loh Jack Chang manakala selebihnya saya tidak dapat dedahkan,” katanya kepada Utusan Malaysia, di sini hari ini.

Tambah Abdul Azim, perkara tersebut telah dimaklumkan kepada pihak penganjur untuk tindakan lanjut.

“Setakat ini kesemua lapan atlet negara berada dalam keadaan stabil tetapi masih lemah.

“Pihak penganjur juga sedang menjalankan siasatan untuk mengetahui punca perkara ini berlaku dan cuba menyelesaikannya,” kata Abdul Azim.

Sementara itu, ditanya berhubung situasi terkini kem negara berikutan masih menanti pingat emas pertama Malaysia dalam Sukan Asia 2018, Abdul Azim berkata, semuanya masih terkawal ketika ini.

“Banyak acara tumpuan atau sandaran pingat emas kita belum bermula.

“Kebanyakan acara awal yang berlangsung ketika ini bukanlah sandaran pingat emas buat negara dan kita perlu tunggu hingga acara sandaran negara bermula nanti,” katanya. – UTUSAN

Artikel Penuh: http://www.utusan.com.my/sukan/perk...a-diserang-cirit-birit-1.733715#ixzz5Or4J12lz


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Uhhhhh..this is the same team who playin cheat previous poor event. its not sea games, so you can cheat. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Government encourages use of 50 percent of local components*
Jumat, 24 Agustus 2018 08:13 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Indonesian made trains. (ANTARA FOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Minister of Transportation (Menhub) Budi Karya Sumadi said that the Indonesian government encourages the use of 50 percent of local components for infrastructure development, especially railways.

"We will intensify our train manufacturing industry, so that `local content` would increase. When we built the first `local content,` it was 30 percent; now it is 40 percent; and in the near future, with our State-Owned Enterprises Minister, we will increase it to above 50 percent," Sumadi stated here on Thursday.

He noted that according to President Joko Widodo`s mandate, domestic projects must use more local components.

By using more local components, many positive impacts would be obtained, including saving a lot of foreign exchange, absorbing many local personnel, and allowing export, he further stressed.

According to him, the railway project in Palembang has reached 40 percent of local components.

Regarding the Jakarta-Surabaya semi-fast train project, Sumadi remarked that he had sought reasonable prices and participation of domestic contractors.

"I ask the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology to guard, so that `local content` would increasingly be used," he pointed out. *** 3 ***

Reporting by Martha Herlinawati S
Editing by Eliswan Azly
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*#Asiangames2018*
"Dinning Hall"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*New 150 kv electrical relay station commissioned in Papua*
Jumat, 24 Agustus 2018 10:48 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Antara





Papua's people . (ANTARA FOTO/Jeremias Rahadat)

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - Minister of State Enterprises (BUMN) Rini Soemarmo has officially commissioned a 150 Kv Holtekamp electrical relay station and transmission cables in Jayapura designed to increase electrification ratio in Papua and West Papua.

"With the new transmission system, Papua is expected to have more supply of power," Rini said when commissioning the facility here on Friday.

She said she hoped there would be no more blackouts in Papua and the people could receive sufficient supply of power.

Electricity would help improve the people`s welfare and the children could study at home more conveniently , she said.

"With the electricity, children could study longer and the people could use electricity to support their business," shes aid.

Meanwhile Business Director of the Maluku and Papua branch of the state electricity company PLN Ahmad Rofiq said the government was set to increase electrification ration especially in eastern Indonesia.

Ahmad Rofiq said the electrification ratio in Papua and West Papua was still low at 53.62 percent -- Papua 44.85 percent and West Papua 86.28 percent.

"In order to increase the ratio, PLN has a program of Bright Papua bu speeding up construction of infrastructure in rural areas," he said.

He said the geographical condition of Papua is a big challenge in the implementation of the program.

Reporting by Muhammad Razi Rahman
Editing by A Saragih, A Abdussalam
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta LRT update, at Velodrome station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Namibian president on three-day visit to Indonesia*
Rabu, 29 Agustus 2018 23:22 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Antara





Spokesman of the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry Arrmanatha Nasir (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Namibian President Hage Gottfried Geingob would pay a three-day state visit to Indonesia from Aug 29 to Sept 1, a spokesman of the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry Arrmanatha Nasir said here on Wednesday.

The visit would focus on efforts to enhance bilateral cooperation, especially on economy.

"The Indonesian government has made special diplomatic effort during the past few years to open non-traditional market in African countries, and one of them is Namibia," he stated.

Geingob is scheduled to have bilateral talks with Indonesian President Joko Widodo on Thursday.

Among the issue to be discussed in the meeting are cooperation in infrastructure, strategic industry, and strategic development.

The two leaders are also scheduled to witness the signing of memorandum of understandings (MoUs) on fisheries.

Geingob is accompanied by the International Relations and Cooperation Minister, Trade Minister, Agriculture Minister, the Economic Planning Minister, and some businessmen.

During the visit, Geingob and his entourage would hold a meeting with some representatives of the state enterprises, including PT Wijaya Karya (Wika) and PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

The bilateral trade value between Indonesia and Namibia during January to June was relatively small, reaching US$5.5 million.

Reporting by Yuni Arisandy
Editing by Sri Haryati

Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Australian universities to set up campuses in Indonesia under new free trade deal*
*Treaty is expected to be ratified by Indonesian parliament next year, but nationalist opposition could present ‘serious obstacles’*


Australian universities are expected to get the green light to start setting up campuses in Indonesia under a new free trade deal.

Scott Morrison will make his first overseas trip as prime minister to Jakarta at the end of the week to announce, with Indonesian president Joko Widodo, that negotiations, first launched in 2010 and reactivated in 2016, have been finalised.

The trade deal is expected to be officially signed at trade minister level in September or October.

Australia is likely to ratify the deal by the end of the year but Indonesia’s parliament is expected to approve it by mid next year.

A senior Indonesian government official said in the next three to five years he expects a dramatic uptick in the trade of goods and services while it could take longer for an investment bounce.

“I think it’s going to be a game changer,” he told the Guardian Australia.

There is momentum building in Indonesia towards opening up its university sector to foreign institutions and Australian education providers are likely to get a head start under the deal.

“By inviting international universities to Indonesia they become much more accessible to a much larger number of Indonesians. We don’t want an international education to only be available to the rich,” he said.

He said other big winners included Australian luxury yacht builders as the archipelago pushes to expand its maritime tourism sector.

Under the deal import duties on Australian yachts and boats will be eliminated.

The news should keep shipyards happy in former trade minister Steve Ciobo’s Gold Coast seat.

It will also be easier for Australian companies to provide training on boat maintenance and crewing.

Australia’s cattle industry will also be pleased import quotas will be locked in for the first time.

“That will give stability and certainty to the annual flow of cattle imports, which will make Indonesian consumers very happy,” he said.

The cattle issue was one of the last sticking points to be settled, during the final round of negotiations in Melbourne earlier this month.

There has been much angst in Indonesia over cattle imports since the Gillard government in 2011 temporarily banned the trade in response to footage of cruelty being aired on the ABC.

In 2015 Indonesia temporarily cut its import quota for Australian beef by 80%.

The deal will also increase the quota of working visas to Australia for Indonesians despite the fact the existing allocation is under used.

The government official doesn’t expect any implementation problems from Indonesia’s end.

However, Lowy Institute south east Asia expert Aaron Connelly, believes there could be some push back from nationalist forces in some quarters of the country.

He said it’s possible vested interests in Indonesia which control some of the relevant bureaucracies could thwart reform attempts.

“Indonesians have this tremendous sense of economic vulnerability and have always wanted to achieve self sufficiency in pretty much everything but especially food,” Connelly said.

“It would not be surprising that even if there were an agreement there would be serious obstacles to the implementation.”

On the sidelines of meetings it’s likely Morrison will attend an Asian Games sport event in Jakarta with the president.

Morrison must build rapport with his Indonesian counterpart and hope that any irritation has subsided over boat turn back policies from his time as immigration minister.

Indonesia was ropeable when it was emerged Australian border protection vessels “unintentionally” breached Indonesian maritime boundaries during asylum seeker boat turnback operations in late 2013 early 2014.

Relations deteriorated further after Guardian Australia revealed that Australian intelligence agencies had attempted to listen in on the personal phone calls of the then Indonesian president, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, his wife, senior ministers and confidants.

sorce

*Scott Morrison flying to Indonesia to meet President Joko Widodo*

When the new Australian Prime Minister touches down in Indonesia this week, he’ll be looking to follow in his predecessor’s footsteps. 

The friendship between President Joko Widodo and Malcolm Turnbull was described as a “bromance”.

It was an unusual way of looking at a relationship based on complex economic, security and geographic ties, but the pictures backed up the story.

There were happy snaps of Mr Widodo and his wife when they joined the Turnbulls for dinner at their Point Piper mansion, in Sydney.

Images of the two men taking selfies and strolls together, during President Widodo’s first official visit to Australia in 2017.

And perhaps the most enduring image of the two came while they took an impromptu visit to a crowded marketplace in Jakarta in 2015.

The Indonesian President introduced the Australian Prime Minister to the locals – and the scenes that followed were sweaty, frenetic and symbolic. 

Malcolm Turnbull had only become prime minister weeks earlier, and this visit was regarded as a sign of his desire to leave the past behind – in the wake of the Bali Nine executions – and move forward with the Indonesia-Australia relationship.

International relations experts say it’s a smart move by Mr Morrison that he’s also decided to place Indonesia at the top of his international agenda.

“I think it’s important that the Prime Minister has decided to make this his first international trip…and it’ll certainly mean a lot to the Indonesian side,” Matthew Busch, non-resident fellow for the Lowy Institute’s East Asia Program, told 9NEWS.

“Indonesia and Australia will always be neighbours, they’ll never be able to get away from each other…they will always find things crop up and make things difficult from time to time, so it’s important to have the relationships, the diplomacy and the commercial links in place.”

Michael Shoebridge, Director of Defence and Strategy at the Australian Strategic Policy Institute, said Australia relies on Indonesia for its sense of security.

“One of the reasons Australians feel so secure is because of our location in the world, and a big part of that is the fact that to our north is one of the most populous nations, a peaceful, strong partner to Australia that is really part of our protection in the world,” he said.

Indonesia also has the potential to provide economic benefits to Australia.

“It sees itself as a leader in ASEAN (the Association of Southeast Asian Nations) with the most economic potential to be a real global economic power,” Mr Shoebridge says.

“Australia needs to do the hard work in this relationship to lift our economic partnership.”

Indonesia and Australia have been working on a free trade agreement for around six years now.

On Friday, when Prime Minister Morrison and President Widodo meet at the Indonesian Presidential Palace, it’s expected they’ll sign an agreement to keep working on one.

9NEWS understands it’ll be a political gesture, more than symbolic, and there will still be a number of hurdles to clear.

For Mr Morrison though, this visit is not about making deals – it’s about developing personal ties.

And how he performs that task could impact on Australia’s future relations with a friend, who we don’t always see eye to eye with.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Australian PM to discuss IA-CEPA with Indonesian President*
Kamis, 30 Agustus 2018 20:53 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Scott Morrison. (Reuters)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Australian Prime Minister Scott John Morrison, during a visit to Indonesia, will discuss various issues with President Joko Widodo, especially on the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA-CEPA).

Indonesia`s Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L. P. Marsudi stated at the Bogor Presidential Palace on Thursday that Morrison will pay a visit to Indonesia on Aug 31, a week after being sworn in as prime minister.

"Indonesia becomes the first country to be visited shortly after he became prime minister," Marsudi remarked.

Morrison`s visit can be viewed as Australia`s commitment to intensifying bilateral ties with Indonesia.

The IA-CEPA are among the issues to be discussed during the visit.

"One of the issues to be discussed is still in the context of how to finalize the negotiations on the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Partnership Agreement. However, most of it has been completed," she added.

The visit will demonstrate Australia`s commitment to further enhancing cooperation with Indonesia, Marsudi noted.

"As of today, we are still negotiating matters not related to the IA-CEPA. Just wait, whether negotiations in other sectors could be completed," he added.



Reporting by Hanni Sofia

Editing by Sri Haryati )

EDITED BY INE


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Asian Games: Behind the meals for athletes is a kitchen that never sleeps*
source : Link





At a glance, the dining hall at the athletes village in Kemayoran, Central Jakarta, resembles a giant food court. What makes it different, however, is that it offers healthier, more nutritious meals.

*Located in the center of the athletes village, the huge cafeteria measures 6,200 square meters with a capacity of 3,500 people.* On Wednesday evening, hundreds of athletes and coaches thronged the hall, sitting in groups while relaxing and enjoying their dinner.

Short lines were seen in front of several food booths that provided various dishes from, among other regions, the West, the Middle East, Southeast Asia and West Asia.

“The peak moments came on August 24 and 25. We served almost 10,000 people for each meal time then. But as some sports have concluded and some athletes have returned home, we now cater to around 7,000 people,” Paulus Pandu Dewanto, the head of catering operations at the athletes village, told The Jakarta Post on Thursday.
















“Food is good here. I love to walk around and see what I like before I put it on my plate. There are so many options for us,” the 25-year-old athlete said while finishing her dinner with her teammate.

Sawatong said that, although the caterer provided nutritional information about each meal at the booths, she rarely noticed them, especially after a match, as she was too hungry and tired to read.






#snipped

Felly Irmansyah, the head of the Indonesian Asian Games Organizing Committee (INASGOC) Catering Department, said the organizers had allocated Rp 150 billion (US$10.2 million) to feed the athletes, coaches and Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) officials from Aug. 10 until the last contingents leave the athletes villages in Jakarta and Palembang, South Sumatra.

*No less than 500 people, including cooks, cleaners and servers work in three shifts in the dining hall and kitchen in Jakarta.

“The meal budget for a single person is Rp 250,000 per meal. It is an all-you-can-eat buffet. The menu is very complete, including a variety of fruits, soups, cereals and many more [options] that they can enjoy from 5 a.m. to 1 a.m.” Felly told the Post.* 



The kitchen stands behind the dining hall. Since Aug. 10, it has never stopped running, with its cooks constantly preparing meals for the athletes who are hungry for both food and medals.

Rulli Rissapertama, the project manager of PT Gobel Dharma Sarana Karya, the Games’ catering company, said it hired 156 cooks who work in three shifts in order to serve food nearly 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

The company prepared and tested 142 menus three months before the Games kicked off. On Wednesday, many were seen looking for dishes such as Arabic rice lamb from Saudi Arabia, Harra Barra kebab from India and chicken stewed in coconut curry from Malaysia.

*Sitting on the right wing of the dining hall, Kim Sungmin, a men’s heavyweight lifter from South Korea, had just finished a plate of nasi goreng (fried rice).

“I like nasi goreng. I eat it every day as it tastes so good,” Kim said.* 

#snipped

“It’s a non-stop working cycle. The first shift starts at 3 a.m. to prepare breakfast, while the night shift lasts longer because the cooks also have to prepare for tomorrow’s meals,” Nelli said.

*For the sake of safety, food can be served only after the Health Ministry’s rapid test team gives the thumbs up.

“We have a laboratory near the kitchen. We examine around 40 menu samples prior to meal time. None of the food can be served without a prior inspection,” said Louise Kartika, an official from the food safety unit of the INASGOC catering department.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Scott Morrison clinches 'win-win' free trade deal with Indonesia*




*Bogor*: Australia and Indonesia have finally clinched a free trade deal that will be a "massive win-win" for both nations, Prime Minister Scott Morrison says.

And the two nations have also agreed to upgrade their diplomatic relationship to a "comprehensive strategic partnership" based on five pillars, with one of those pillars emphasising respect for the rules-based international order – an apparent nod to China's growing control of the South China Sea.

In his first speech in a foreign capital since becoming Prime Minister, Mr Morrison will begin to outline some of his policy priorities at a business breakfast in Jakarta on Saturday morning.

Mr Morrison's speech will emphasise that growing foreign trade and investment will be key priorities for his government, as will be keeping the Indo-Pacific region prosperous, open and secure, and deepening engagement with key regional partners like Indonesia.

Mr Morrison said on Friday the free trade deal, memorandums of understanding on cyber security cooperation and the creative economy and the upgrade to a comprehensive strategic partnership would bring both nations closer together.

"Indonesia is a partner of choice when it comes to working for the security of our region, and across the globe," he said at the signing ceremony.

"Indonesia’s economic success is of course important for Australia, of course important for the region, but it’s important for the global economy as well."

Mr Joko said the two leaders, in addition to upgrading the relationship, had agreed on the benefits of open markets, respect for international law and nations' sovereignty, to strengthen security cooperation and to continue joint work to combat terrorism.

"Australia is an important partner for Indonesia in the region. Australia is also an important partner for ASEAN," he said.

Friday's meeting marked the conclusion of the long-awaited free trade negotiations with Indonesia and is intended to deliver a boost to Australian farmers by guaranteeing greater access and lower tariffs for grain, live cattle and dairy farmers.

Under the terms of the deal, for example, 500,000 tonnes of feed grains such as wheat will be able to exported to Indonesia tariff-free.

It will also be easier for Australian universities and health providers to set up operations in Indonesia, while other sectors such as tourism, mining and telecommunications will have greater access to the huge market of 260 million people, and its burgeoning middle class.

Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita confirmed that, for the first time, Australian universities will be able to set up campuses in Indonesia and retain a majority ownership of up to 67 per cent. The limit on foreign ownership of universities now is 40 per cent.

Australian hospitals and clinics will also be able to be built in Indonesia.

For Indonesia, one of the main benefits will be most goods exported to Australia will have tariffs removed, including in the textile and garment sector.

The comprehensive strategic partnership agreement's five pillars stress closer economic cooperation, strengthening cooperation on education, cooperation in counter terrorism, maritime cooperation and stability in the Indo-Pacific.

This last point is a thinly veiled reference to China's growing influence and ambitions in the region, particularly in the South China Sea. The document emphasising the centrality of ASEAN and the East Asia Summit to solve regional tensions.

The Cattle Council of Australia hailed the agreement as it would boost the already strong relationship between Australia’s beef industry and Indonesian customers by liberalising trade.

The Australian Chamber of Commerce said the deal would boost trade and investment between our two nations and was a reminder that Australia’s prosperity depended on access to overseas markets.

Universities Australia chief executive Catriona Jackson said the deal for greater access for Australian universities to operate in Indonesia would deepen ties between the two countries and would be welcomed by the sector.

The trade deal itself is expected to be signed in November, after it has been translated into Indonesian and then legally "scrubbed" by both sides, which will ensure the deal complies with local laws.

Earlier on Friday, Mr Morrison stressed that "it is much more than a trade deal we are talking about today. It is not a transaction. This is a partnership."

"The economic relationship is where we are underdone and it is the economic relationship that needs more balance, more grunt, more investment, more engagement."

source

It was Turnbull that supposedly visit Jakarta, but after chaos in Canberra the one that fly on wombat one to Jakarta is Morrison. He was the guy behind the turn back the boats policies that cause diplomatic row with Indonesia, let's see if he will maintain or even improve relationship between Indonesia and Australia or just gonna make it reach a new low.


----------



## Logam42

jek_sperrow said:


> *Scott Morrison clinches 'win-win' free trade deal with Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bogor*: Australia and Indonesia have finally clinched a free trade deal that will be a "massive win-win" for both nations, Prime Minister Scott Morrison says.
> 
> And the two nations have also agreed to upgrade their diplomatic relationship to a "comprehensive strategic partnership" based on five pillars, with one of those pillars emphasising respect for the rules-based international order – an apparent nod to China's growing control of the South China Sea.
> 
> In his first speech in a foreign capital since becoming Prime Minister, Mr Morrison will begin to outline some of his policy priorities at a business breakfast in Jakarta on Saturday morning.
> 
> Mr Morrison's speech will emphasise that growing foreign trade and investment will be key priorities for his government, as will be keeping the Indo-Pacific region prosperous, open and secure, and deepening engagement with key regional partners like Indonesia.
> 
> Mr Morrison said on Friday the free trade deal, memorandums of understanding on cyber security cooperation and the creative economy and the upgrade to a comprehensive strategic partnership would bring both nations closer together.
> 
> "Indonesia is a partner of choice when it comes to working for the security of our region, and across the globe," he said at the signing ceremony.
> 
> "Indonesia’s economic success is of course important for Australia, of course important for the region, but it’s important for the global economy as well."
> 
> Mr Joko said the two leaders, in addition to upgrading the relationship, had agreed on the benefits of open markets, respect for international law and nations' sovereignty, to strengthen security cooperation and to continue joint work to combat terrorism.
> 
> "Australia is an important partner for Indonesia in the region. Australia is also an important partner for ASEAN," he said.
> 
> Friday's meeting marked the conclusion of the long-awaited free trade negotiations with Indonesia and is intended to deliver a boost to Australian farmers by guaranteeing greater access and lower tariffs for grain, live cattle and dairy farmers.
> 
> Under the terms of the deal, for example, 500,000 tonnes of feed grains such as wheat will be able to exported to Indonesia tariff-free.
> 
> It will also be easier for Australian universities and health providers to set up operations in Indonesia, while other sectors such as tourism, mining and telecommunications will have greater access to the huge market of 260 million people, and its burgeoning middle class.
> 
> Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita confirmed that, for the first time, Australian universities will be able to set up campuses in Indonesia and retain a majority ownership of up to 67 per cent. The limit on foreign ownership of universities now is 40 per cent.
> 
> Australian hospitals and clinics will also be able to be built in Indonesia.
> 
> For Indonesia, one of the main benefits will be most goods exported to Australia will have tariffs removed, including in the textile and garment sector.
> 
> The comprehensive strategic partnership agreement's five pillars stress closer economic cooperation, strengthening cooperation on education, cooperation in counter terrorism, maritime cooperation and stability in the Indo-Pacific.
> 
> This last point is a thinly veiled reference to China's growing influence and ambitions in the region, particularly in the South China Sea. The document emphasising the centrality of ASEAN and the East Asia Summit to solve regional tensions.
> 
> The Cattle Council of Australia hailed the agreement as it would boost the already strong relationship between Australia’s beef industry and Indonesian customers by liberalising trade.
> 
> The Australian Chamber of Commerce said the deal would boost trade and investment between our two nations and was a reminder that Australia’s prosperity depended on access to overseas markets.
> 
> Universities Australia chief executive Catriona Jackson said the deal for greater access for Australian universities to operate in Indonesia would deepen ties between the two countries and would be welcomed by the sector.
> 
> The trade deal itself is expected to be signed in November, after it has been translated into Indonesian and then legally "scrubbed" by both sides, which will ensure the deal complies with local laws.
> 
> Earlier on Friday, Mr Morrison stressed that "it is much more than a trade deal we are talking about today. It is not a transaction. This is a partnership."
> 
> "The economic relationship is where we are underdone and it is the economic relationship that needs more balance, more grunt, more investment, more engagement."
> 
> source
> 
> It was Turnbull that supposedly visit Jakarta, but after chaos in Canberra the one that fly on wombat one to Jakarta is Morrison. He was the guy behind the turn back the boats policies that cause diplomatic row with Indonesia, let's see if he will maintain or even improve relationship between Indonesia and Australia or just gonna make it reach a new low.


Oh, Australia has a new PM again? That makes 5 PMs since 2010!


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> *Scott Morrison clinches 'win-win' free trade deal with Indonesia*



This is headline news in Oz medias. Although I'm more interested to know what kind of concessions each country give to another, and hopefully any import of Oz products & service will be settled for in either AUS or IDR instead of USD (currency swap)



Logam42 said:


> Oh, Australia has a new PM again? That makes 5 PMs since 2010!



As you may already know, Oz Liberal Party is made up of at least 2 ideologies which originally merged to balancing the Labour Party.

BTW does anyone know why @nufix were banned?


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> This is headline news in Oz medias. Although I'm more interested to know what kind of concessions each country give to another, and hopefully any import of Oz products & service will be settled for in either AUS or IDR instead of USD (currency swap)



Either way, its a pretty damn big win for Indonesia from what I understand so far.

Even if the service would still be in AUS or USD, that means that the living expenses students use would flow back into the Indonesian economy, from personal experience living in Melbourne, even without rent it was at least 5 million IDR a month.

As for possible reduction in negative investment list, its a good call, it'll ease the burden on the state budget without giving unnecessary influence to China.

Either Scott Morrison just inherited a near completed agreement or he was willing to budge on things his predecessor wasn't. Considering how Morrison needs to somehow show he could get things done and salvage election numbers, I have a feeling we got a better deal than we expected.



trishna_amṛta said:


> As you may already know, Oz Liberal Party is made up of at least 2 ideologies which originally merged to balancing the Labour Party.
> 
> BTW does anyone know why @nufix were banned?



Yes, but what's your point? When it was the Labor party in power they had this exact same BS happening. Kevin Rudd got replaced by Julia Gillard after only 3 years, herself overthrown 2 years later by Kevin Rudd. The political chaos is noticeably worse under the coalition gov, but even while it was labor it was already pretty damn bad.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Even if the service would still be in AUS or USD, that means that the living expenses students use would flow back into the Indonesian economy, from personal experience living in Melbourne, even without rent it was at least 5 million IDR a month.



Easy solution for that. All you need is to rent from Indonesian owner (albeit operating there by proxy), that way your money went back to Indonesia economy 



Logam42 said:


> As for possible reduction in negative investment list, its a good call, it'll ease the burden on the state budget without giving unnecessary influence to China.
> 
> Either Scott Morrison just inherited a near completed agreement or he was willing to budge on things his predecessor wasn't. Considering how Morrison needs to somehow show he could get things done and salvage election numbers, I have a feeling we got a better deal than we expected.



Looking from these news ;

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-...s-for-indonesia-free-trade-agreement/10174868

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-...oreign-trip-indonesia-for-free-trade/10178532

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-31/australia-and-indonesia-pledge-closer-ties/10189458

It's would seem that Morrison did inherit near completed agreement, while at the same time want to convey a sense of continuity to ASEAN in general and to Indonesia in particular.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Big win(but not so big) for both countries, the most important thing is it can pave the way for another bigger collaborations/agreements, both in G20 and living next to each other yet the trade value is not that big.



trishna_amṛta said:


> It's would seem that Morrison did inherit near completed agreement, while at the same time want to convey a sense of continuity to ASEAN in general and to Indonesia in particular.


Lucky guy, Turnbull yang nanem ScoMo yang panen.
Turnbull did a great job cleaning the mess caused by Abott and repair the bilateral relationship also he have a very good relationship with Jokowi, even Jokowi support the idea of Australia joining ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Easy solution for that. All you need is to rent from Indonesian owner (albeit operating there by proxy), that way your money went back to Indonesia economy
> 
> 
> 
> Looking from these news ;
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-...s-for-indonesia-free-trade-agreement/10174868
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-...oreign-trip-indonesia-for-free-trade/10178532
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-31/australia-and-indonesia-pledge-closer-ties/10189458
> 
> It's would seem that Morrison did inherit near completed agreement, while at the same time want to convey a sense of continuity to ASEAN in general and to Indonesia in particular.



Good start, but still not all of it though!

On Morrison: Either way, its a good climate for deal making, Morrison needs to shore up his political clout and Indonesia as well needs non-chinese funds to help us continue or economic programs.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> needs non-chinese funds to help us continue or economic programs.


Indeed.
Maybe Jakarta should get more investment from US. https://www.opic.gov

And with the possibility that OPIC funding would be doubled, we can get more $.
https://www.wsj.com/articles/to-counter-china-u-s-looks-to-invest-billions-more-overseas-1535728206

Sidrap is example of project that get opic $.





In Sulawesi, Indonesia, this newly-inaugurated OPIC-supported wind farm is adding 75 MW of power in a country working to meet growing electricity demand. The PT UPC Sidrap Bayu Energi wind farm, built with the support of $120 million in OPIC financing is diversifying country’s generation mix with a clean source of power and is advancing Indonesia’s goal of increasing renewable energy from six percent of the generation mix in 2014 to 23 percent by 2025

In 2017, OPIC was recognized for supporting the construction of the wind farm, which received a "Smart Project" citation for Best Practices from _Project Finance International_. This recognition is given to successfully structured and executed infrastructure projects in the Asia-Pacific region.

OPIC is committed to supporting investment in energy, infrastructure and other sectors throughout the Indo-Pacific region. Earlier this month, OPIC Executive Vice President David Bohigian and other OPIC officials visited Indonesia to promote U.S. investment in the region, strengthen partnerships, and find opportunities to work with regional allies on projects that drive economic growth and stability.

source


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> Big win(but not so big) for both countries, the most important thing is it can pave the way for another bigger collaborations/agreements, both in G20 and living next to each other yet the trade value is not that big.



That the weird thing about Australia - Indonesia relation, there isn't much trade flow going on. For example I've been to many places (nearly all world major cities) and yet I've never been to Australia or New Zealand. Furthermore the only Australian brands I'm familiar with were of clothings brands (example ; 2XU, Billabong, Quicksilver, Speedo) of which I only have 2XU, Sea-to-Summit (outdoor gears), and of course other brands such as Milo, Holden, and Qantas



jek_sperrow said:


> Indeed.
> Maybe Jakarta should get more investment from US. https://www.opic.gov
> 
> And with the possibility that OPIC funding would be doubled, we can get more $.
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/to-counter-china-u-s-looks-to-invest-billions-more-overseas-1535728206
> 
> Sidrap is example of project that get opic $.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Sulawesi, Indonesia, this newly-inaugurated OPIC-supported wind farm is adding 75 MW of power in a country working to meet growing electricity demand.



Just because the investment money came from certain country (example ; US) doesn't mean the actual owner (big boss) is also the same. China business interest (thus Beijing interest by extension) has been investing everywhere around the globe using proxy in all kind of form (SPV, joint partnership, etc).

Talking about wind power, although I personally really love renewable energy the premise of wind power and solar photovoltaic in Indonesia aren't that great, even hydropower is limited, and this is due to the nature of Indonesia geography & climate. The only viable renewable energy source in Indonesia is Geothermal and Nuclear


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Grab to Invest $250m in Indonesian Start-Ups*
source : Link





Jakarta. Ride-hailing company Grab announced on Wednesday (29/08) that it has set aside Rp 3 trillion ($250 million) to invest in Indonesian start-ups through its newly launched investment arm, Grab Ventures.

Grab Ventures will help Indonesian start-ups grow with mentorship, strategic investment, access to the market and technology.

Grab, which is interested in investing in logistics, food, fintech and other O2O start-ups, will later integrate them into its own ecosystem.

Grab Ventures is part of Grab 4 Indonesia Master Plan, aiming to support the country in becoming the largest digital economy in the region by 2020. A similar initiative was launched by the company in Singapore in June.

*Indonesia's E-Commerce Market Will Grow to $65b by 2020: McKinsey*
source : Link





Jakarta. Online sales of physical goods in Indonesia are projected to increase more than eightfold to $65 billion annually by 2020, a study by global business consultancy McKinsey & Company shows.

The report titled, "The digital archipelago: How online commerce is driving Indonesia's economic development," concludes that government support, large numbers of young, digitally savvy consumers and increased participation by micro, small and medium enterprises in e-commerce will drive the digital economy and boost online sales over the next five years.

"We think there will be leapfrog growth for Indonesia's e-commerce sales in the coming years, which is boosted by the number of internet users," McKinsey Indonesia president director Philia Wibowo told reporters in Jakarta on Wednesday (29/08)


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia set to rank among worlds` five largest textile producers*
Kamis, 6 September 2018 14:29 WIB - 6 Views

Reporter: Antara





Indonesian textiles. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said the Indonesia is set to break into the rank of five largest textile producers in the world.

Indonesia`s textiles and textile products (TPT) are highly competitive in global market that expansion could place Indonesia among the world`s largest TPT producers and suppliers, the Minister said here on Thursday .

The government has continued to push for the expansion of the TPT industry, he said.

TPT industry could have greater contribution to the country`s economy especially as it is labor intensive and export oriented, he said.

"The government is confident that TPT industry could expand and grow placing the country among the rank of world`s largest producers of textiles especially as the structure of the country`s TPT industry is integrated from the upstream to downstream sectors and the quality its products have been well known in the global market," the Minister said.

Meanwhile, he said, a number of strategic steps have been prepared that the country`s TPT industry could enter the digital era , adding, in three years to come the Industry Ministry is set to jack up the capacity of the upstream sector to promote synthetic fiber production.?

Among the steps to be taken is cooperation with or to attract investment by companies producing high quality synthetic fiber, he said, adding ?This also would reduce dependence on imports."

Other attempts include to encourage utilization of digital technology such as 3D printing, automation, and internet of things, he said.

"Transformation is believed to be able to optimize efficiency and productivity. Therefore, we will develop clusters of integrated textile industry connected to technology of Industry 4.0.," he said.

In line with the economic growth and and shift in demand from basic clothing to functional dress such as sport clothing, the country`s TPT industry needs to increase its production capacity, he said.

Director of Textile, Leather, Footwear and Multifarious Industries of the Industry Ministry Muhdori expressed optimism that the country`s TPT industry could grow 4-6 percent this year.

Last year the industry grew 3.45 percent - a significant growth from the previous year`s growth of 1.76 percent, Muhdori noted.

?Around 30 percent of the country`s production of ready made wear is to meet domestic consumption and the bulk of 70 percent is exported," he said.

The Industry Ministry recorded that the export value of the country`s TPT products reached US$12.58 billion in 2017 or an increase of 6 percent from the previous year.

In addition, the TPT industry contributed Rp150.43 trillion to the country`s Gross Domestic Product (GDP) in 2017, Muhdori said.

Currently the government is seeking comprehensive economic cooperation with the United States and the European Union to expand the market of the country`s TPT.

"Currently, the United States and Europe are among our targets of market expansion for out TPT," Muhduri said. 

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by A Saragih, Eliswan

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

*Let's Talk about the elephant in the room:

I.e: Indonesia's Currency Woes




Another Indonesian Financial Crisis? Not Quite.
Indonesia’s rupiah is nearing levels last seen in the Asian Financial Crisis. Here’s why this time is different.




By James Guild
September 05, 2018

Click to expand...

*


> The Indonesian rupiah fell to 14,730 against the U.S. dollar on August 31, prompting Bank Indonesia to burn through $200 million in foreign currency reserves purchasing government bonds, something it has been doing regularly since the beginning of the year. There are reports that exporters are holding onto their dollars so they won’t get caught flat-footed if the currency weakens further, and yields on government bonds have been steadily inching upward. Several press reports have noted that the currency is closing in on its nadir from the Asian Financial Crisis of 1997-1998, when it hit 16,800 against the dollar, and the central bank has raised interest rates five times in recent months to try and stem capital outflows. The question many are asking is whether Indonesia is nearing the precipice of another crisis, similar to the currency flight from the late 1990s that ultimately toppled the Suharto regime.
> 
> While capital markets are tricky to predict, there are many important differences between today and 1997, not the least of which is the scale of the rupiah’s depreciation. During the Asian Financial Crisis, the rupiah fell from 2,000 to a low of 16,800 over the course of a few months, a decrease in value of 840 percent. By comparison, although in absolute terms the rupiah is pushing close to its crisis levels from two decades ago, it started from a much lower position and so doesn’t have nearly as far to fall. In relative terms, the currency has only shed about 9 percent since the beginning of the year and it has been a gradual decline. Noting that the rupiah is nearing its lowest level in 20 years is therefore a fairly superficial comparison, as the relative decline is nowhere near that of two decades ago.
> 
> Moreover, the rupiah’s weakening is in line with a broader overall trend in emerging market currencies, largely in response to the U.S. Federal Reserve’s decision to begin bumping up interest rates. That is to say, a lot of currencies are feeling the heat right now – this is not a uniquely Indonesian or even Asia-Pacific phenomenon. This is because when interest rates rise in the United States, investors typically reduce their exposure in emerging markets as they move funds back to U.S. assets, and this hits economies running current account deficits — like Indonesia — even harder as they have to borrow in foreign currencies to make up the difference. Argentina and Turkey’s currency woes have also likely made investors even more skittish about emerging market currencies like Indonesia’s.
> 
> From a macroeconomic perspective, the rupiah’s slide has not only been relatively gradual (especially compared to the Asian Financial Crisis) but also fairly predictable given the Fed’s monetary tightening. It is of course always possible that, human behavior being what it is, investors will panic and continue to sell off Indonesian assets, especially as the currency’s continued weakening becomes a sort of negative feedback loop, which can be hard to break out of. But from a big picture perspective the rupiah is just one of many currencies being squeezed, and one that is in reasonably good shape to defend itself, having started the year with over $130 billion in foreign exchange reserves for just such a contingency.
> 
> To improve its current account deficit, the government has announced it will curb imports. But in fact the balance of trade doesn’t look too bad, running a surplus in June before widening into a $2 billion deficit in July. In the second quarter of 2018, the country was running a current account deficit of about $8 billion, with surging imports in capital and consumer goods pushing the deficit higher. While this trade imbalance is putting pressure on the rupiah, it is also a sign that the economic fundamentals of the country are pretty solid. Strong demand for imported consumer goods suggests aggregate demand in the economy is healthy, while increased imports of heavy machinery and capital goods is a sign of investment in things that drive long-run economic growth, like infrastructure. Running a $2 billion trade deficit (which is only a tiny fraction of the country’s $1 trillion GDP) to meet strong consumer demand and investment in the bones of long-term growth is hardly unsound economic policy.
> 
> When it comes to debt, Indonesia is also looking pretty good, as there is a legal cap on how large of a deficit the government can run in any fiscal year – 3 percent of GDP. This policy came from many hard-learned lessons over the years of foreign creditors offering olive branches during good times that turned into crippling liabilities during down times. The upshot is that the government finally learned its lesson, and now generally keeps away from over-exposing itself to debt traps. With almost $120 billion remaining in foreign currency reserves and a low debt-to-GDP ratio, Indonesia’s public finances are in a pretty sound position to continue defending the currency.
> 
> The bigger concern is probably from debt incurred by state-owned companies. Over the last year, the government – limited as it is by the 3 percent cap on deficit-spending – has been pushing state-owned companies to take on more debt in order to share the burden of financing big-ticket infrastructure projects. One of the most vulnerable is state-owned utility company PLN, which just issued $2 billion in dollar-denominated bonds. In the last year or two they have also loaded up on debt from a variety of international banks and lending consortiums, earmarked for power plant development projects, and have billions of dollars in purchase agreements with independent plants that sell them power at a fixed rate.
> 
> Almost all of this debt and purchased power is denominated in dollars, which is problematic as the utility’s revenue is paid in rupiah. Furthermore, the retail rates it charges customers have been frozen until the end of the 2019 election cycle, so in a crunch it’s going to be hard-pressed to raise funds from operations. In its own internal calculations, PLN assumes a 10 percent decrease in the currency as a “worst-case scenario” and maintains sufficient reserves for that eventuality. Yet the rupiah has already slid 9 percent with four months left in 2018, which naturally raises some questions about whether PLN is sufficiently capitalized to satisfy its expanding debt burden if the rupiah continues to weaken.
> 
> And in all likelihood, it will continue to weaken. The Fed is likely going to raise rates again later this year, and investors will continue to turn a wary eye on emerging market currencies like Indonesia’s. While government efforts to reduce the current account deficit might help alleviate some of the pressure, it won’t happen overnight. But even as the rupiah approaches its all-time low from two decades ago, it is important to note that the economic fundamentals this time around are very different.
> 
> The rupiah’s slide is being driven by rate hikes in the United States, and it is not alone as many emerging market currencies are finding themselves shedding value against the dollar. This time, the government’s finances are in much better shape, with modest debt and a large stockpile of foreign reserves to help smooth out the rupiah’s ride. Moreover, the current account deficit is in some ways a sign that the economy is experiencing healthy levels of consumer demand and investment in infrastructure and long-term economic assets. While state-owned companies like PLN might find themselves in a jam if the currency continues to fall, the overall picture of Indonesia’s economy is pretty good and comparisons between 2018 and 1998 don’t actually tell us very much.
> 
> Having said all that, if the rupiah continues to weaken it will surely be cause for worry to Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, who is up for re-election in April of next year. Whatever the reason for the currency’s decline, it will not be a good look for the incumbent president if the nation’s currency reaches levels that bring back memories of the Asian Financial Crisis, make imported goods pricier, and force big-ticket infrastructure projects to be shelved because foreign parts are too expensive. That is the kind of material tailor-made for attack ads, and even if the economy’s fundamentals are quite different from those of the late 1990s, a plunge in the currency right before the election might mean Jokowi ends up sharing the same fate as Suharto anyway.
> 
> _James Guild is a Ph.D. candidate at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore. He studies the political economy of Southeast Asia, with a concentration on Indonesia. His work has previously appeared in The Diplomat, Inside Indonesia, and New Mandala. Follow him on twitter @jamesjguild_





> *Sri Lanka most at risk of the next emerging market currency crisis: Nomura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sri Lanka is at the top of a list of seven emerging market countries that Nomura believes are most likely to experience a currency crisis. Tuul and Bruno Morandi / Alamy Stock Photo
> by *Sarah Turner*
> 
> Sri Lanka is at the top of a list of seven emerging market countries that Nomura believes are most likely to join nations such as Turkey and Argentina in a currency crisis.
> 
> Nomura economists are estimating that the fourth quarter of this year will be the point at which global monetary conditions switch over from loose to tight for the first time since the GFC.
> 
> The team took a deep dive into how the changing markets backdrop - of which monetary conditions are one facet – could work to further weigh on the prospects for the emerging markets that have attracted large amounts of investor capital over the last ten years.
> 
> Given the developments that have already taken place this year in countries such as Argentina, "the question of which countries are more vulnerable is of utmost importance," the economists said.
> 
> Nomura's "Damocles" model showed Sri Lanka, South Africa, Argentina, Pakistan, Egypt, Turkey and Ukraine as the next in line for an exchange rate crisis.
> 
> "Sri Lanka is at risk of a crisis erupting at any time," the economists noted.
> 
> That is due to still-weak fiscal finances and a very fragile external position, they said.
> 
> "With foreign exchange reserves of less than five months of import cover and high short-term external debt of around $US160 billion, its refinancing needs are large. Political stability also remains an issue."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pockets of strength*
> 
> The economists used eight indicators as they tried to predict the next emerging market currency crisis - import cover, short-term external debt/exports, exchange rate reserves/short-term external debt, broad money/exchange rate reserves and real short-term interest rate.
> 
> Non-foreign direct investment gross inflows over one and three years, fiscal and current account, and current account and real effective exchange rate deviation were taken into account.
> 
> While there were some standout areas of weakness there were some pockets of strength as well. *Eight countries – Brazil, Bulgaria, Indonesia, Kazakhstan, Peru, Philippines, Russia and Thailand – scored zero on the model.*
> 
> "This is an important result. As investors focus more on risk, it is important not to lump all emerging markets together as one homogeneous group," the economists said.
> 
> Overall, "in many ways, emerging markets are sailing into uncharted waters," they noted.
> 
> The picture is changing for capital inflows into emerging markets, the economists said, while projecting weaker inflows ahead.
> 
> Interest rates have started to rise in the US and that is attracting investors back to US assets, with the US dollar index rising more than 7 per cent from its lows hit earlier in the year.
> 
> *Times have changed*
> 
> Higher oil prices are good for some oil exporters such as Saudi Arabia, Russia, Nigeria, Ecuador and Colombia, the Nomura economists noted, but bad news for the majority of emerging market economies which are net oil importers.
> 
> "As such [they] face widening current account deficits (or shrinking surpluses), particularly in Asia," the economists noted.
> 
> The economists also said that there are some new factors in play in emerging markets, compared to twenty years ago.
> 
> For example assets under management at the top 500 asset management firms in the world have now reached approximately the same size of global GDP, they said, and these firms have invested heavily in emerging markets.
> 
> That raises questions of what could happen if these firms decided to retreat en-masse from emerging market debt markets and whether algorithmic trading and passive investment strategies could lead to more herding behaviour in such a move, the economists noted.



*The Discussion:*

*Risk of Currency Crises*
Currently, the only Fundamental and internal cause of Indonesia's currency problems is the Current Account Deficit. This means that more money is flowing out then flowing in - causing a lower demand for the Rupiah and thus a fall in value.

The CAD is the reason why Indonesia's Rupiah is faring worse than most of its peers in ASEAN - with the exception of the Phillipines. Apart from external shocks such as the US rate hikes and contagion fears from Argentina and Turkey, this CAD adds additional pressure on the Rupiah, since not only is investor money flowing back in America from Indonesia, trader & consumer money is also flowing outward.

Despite that Indonesia has many strong fundamentals that can help counter this - fundamentals that did not exist in 1998.

*Raising average minimum wage:* We all heard it, Civil Servants are having their wages increased, across the provinces, minimum wages have been increasing gradually. As reported from Bloomberg:
"As the emerging market contagion turns the Indonesian rupiah into the second-worst currency in Asia, the nation’s consumers have one reprieve: rising wages.

Average minimum wages in Indonesia has risen to about $152 per month, which is 42 percent higher compared to five years ago and eight times what it was in 1998 when the rupiah was just as weak, official data show."
This also means that although the poorest, as usual, would be the hardest hit, they are comparatively better protected than in 1998. These wage increases also means that Indonesian consumers are more prepared to withstand price surges, should they happen.
*Strong Foreign Reserves:* In 1998, our foreign reserves were 18.6 Billion USD, now it is 118.2 Billion. If counted in today's dollars, our foreign reserves were 28.76 Billion USD. Even counting inflation, our reserves today are 6 times higher than in 1998. While reserves alone cannot reverse negative sentiment in rupiah, can can ensure a gradual, controlled decline that prevents business rupture and crashes. That would put Indonesia's markets in a better state to quickly recover once shocks reside.
*Active Central Bank:* The BI is among the most active central banks in South-East Asia, and has gone into overdrive to safeguard investor confidence. While hot-money has nonetheless flowed out, both long-term and medium term foreign investors have been reassured and continue to put trust in Indonesian Investments. The Nomura report that has just been released recently should further increase confidence. Also note that unlike during the 1998 crises, the BI is not following IMF advise and does not have to enact short-sighted monetary policy that damages the overall market confidence.
Furthermore, we also do not need to fear a Banking Crises, due to these factors:


*Truely excessive amounts of Bank Liquidity:* Indonesia's banks have a Capital Adequacy Ratio of 22%





Capital Adequacy Ratio, or CAR, is a measure of the amount of funds banks have on hand to pay sudden expenses compared to their total assets. Basically, its the amount of Liquidity banks have. The above is a graph of the average CAR for all the commercial banks (inc. State Owned Banks) in Indonesia.

By International standards, namely Basil III accords, the average CAR needs to be 10.5%. Above that is healthy, 15% and above is considered great liquidity rate. Our current rate is excessive. Why? Because that 7% liquidity rate above 15% means that on average, 7% of bank funds can be invested without putting the bank into risk of collapse.

In any other situation, that opportunity cost would be punishing. This time though, in this specific situation, it is a godsend. It means that Banks are equipped - to the point of overkill, to withstand and overcome shocks, be it domestic or external.


*Better Regulation and Proactive Policy*
The OJK and BI have been active these last several years in actively minimising risky behaviour of investors and financial institutions. As you all might have seen in the news, cryptocurrencies have been severely curtailed, and financial institutions that engage in unsecured, risky behaviour without proper safeguards have been - in the worst cases, closed down.

BI has also been proactive, the continuous benchmark interest rate hikes ahead of the Fed hikes have ensured that Indonesian Bonds continued to be competitive in the international market ensuring that at least long term investors kept their Indonesian bonds. BI has also been prudent - its policy of only cushioning the fall of the Rupiah instead of artificially keeping it high has deterred speculators while reassuring businessmen.


*International Support and Recognition*
Indonesia has continued to enjoy investment grade ranking from the Big Three analysts, S&P, Moody's and JPmorgan. Furthermore, Indonesia's current plight is both understood and promoted by leading international financial news outlets, including Financial Times and Bloomberg. Just see these titles:

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...indonesian-consumers-can-bank-on-rising-wages

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...h-on-indonesia-stocks-despite-wave-of-caution

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/09/...piah-depends-on-other-markets-strategist.html

By and far international discourse on Indonesia's financial condition paints the same picture: Indonesia has strong fundamentals, but is being dragged down by external shocks and its current account deficit, despite correct and proactive government action. Discussion is not focused on _*will a crises erupt*_ but rather _*how deep will this go and when will it recover?*_

Yes, times are tough, but times were tough during the 2008 GFC, during the 2013 Taper Tantrum. We've pulled through in time, and more than made up for loss time. We have not reached the bottom. I predict that our Rupiah will pass the 15k/1 USD mark, and settle somewhere between 15k and 16k. So things will continue to get worse, unless the BI is willing to continue to hike interest rates, and the Finance Ministry and OJK follow up with supporting policies. Even then, growth will probably decrease as a result, and growth in the second semester of 2018 will be below 5%.

Despite that, there is no need to fear a crises. Indonesia is above that. We have the economic momentum to do so, and the same quality of financial leadership that allowed us to survive the 2008 Great Financial Crises and the 2013 Taper Tantrum. Regardless of how the upcoming elections go, Indonesia's economy is projected to be well into recovery by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Fifty percent of Jakarta-Cikampek elevated road completed*
Selasa, 11 September 2018 22:01 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Antara





Elevated Jakarta-Cikampek II toll road (ANTARA PHOTO/Risky Andrianto)

Bekasi, W Java (ANTARA News) - State-owned road construction firm PT Jasa Marga said that the construction of the Jakarta-Cikampek II (Elevated) toll road has almost reached 50 percent this September 2018.

"If there are no obstacles, then the toll road can be operational next year (2019)," Jasa Marga President Director Desi Arryani stated.

She made the statement during a working visit by the management directors of PT Jasa Marga to the Jakarta-Cikampek II (Elevated) Toll Road from Monday night (Sept 10) to Tuesday (Sept 11) early morning.

This working visit was intended to directly monitor the development of the 36.40-kilometer toll road project.

The working visit was followed by Jasa Marga Subakti Syukur`s Operations Director II and Jasa Marga`s Development Director Adrian Priohutomo.

The board of directors was received by President Director of PT Jasamarga Jalanlayang Cikampek (JJC) Djoko Dwijono and Head of Jakarta-Cikampek II (Elevated) Toll Road Project Iwan Dewantoro.

PT JJC, as a subsidiary of Jasa Marga, is the manager of the Jakarta-Cikampek II (Elevated) Toll Road.

On this occasion, the entourage had the opportunity to monitor three different technical jobs, namely Sosro Bahu placement at KM 20 + 700, installation of erection steel box girder in KM 23 + 200, and KM 32 + 050 for installation of "segmental pier head.

The three technical jobs are carried out at window time, which is 23.00-05.00 local time (WIB).

"We hope that during the Lebaran or Eid al-Fitr 2019 homecoming flows, this toll road can operate in stages, reaching 85-90 percent. We hope this could be achieved," Arryani remarked.

He added that the construction of the Jakarta-Cikampek II (Elevated) Toll Road, which was carried out in conjunction with the construction of other projects, such as Light Rail Transit (LRT) and Cibitung-Cilincing Toll Road, was admittedly less ideal.

"But we have to do this because if it is not done, the traffic between Jakarta and Cikampek will be even worse," she added.

The Jakarta-Cikampek II (Elevated) Toll Road lies above the existing Jakarta-Cikampek Toll Road. It stretches from Cikunir to West Karawang section, with a total length of 36.4 kilometers.

This toll road consists of two areas, namely the Cikunir-Cikarang Utama and Cikarang Utama-West Karawang sections.

Later, this toll road will serve vehicles in reducing the long density along the Jakarta-Cikampek Toll Road.

The Layang Jakarta-Cikampek Toll Road is an alternative route for toll road users who will head to Cikampek and Bandung in West Java.

This toll road can also support the distribution of goods and services, both going and coming out of Jakarta from West Java and continuing from or to Central Java to East Java.

Reporting by Andi Firdaus
Editing by Yoseph Hariyadi
(T.A014/A/KR-BSR/A/H-YH) 11-09-2018 21:37:40
Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, S. Korea sign 15 memorandums of understanding*
Rabu, 12 September 2018 13:10 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (standing third left) witnessed the signing of 15 MoUs conducted by Indonesian-South Korean government companies and institutions at the 2018 Business and Investment Forum in Seoul, Monday (10/9). (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian and South Korean government institutions and companies have signed 15 memorandums of understanding (MoU) during President Joko Widodo`s two-day visit to that country ending Tuesday.

The agreements signed in South Korea were on investment cooperation in various sectors including energy, property, machines, technology and cosmetics with total investment commitment of US$5.76 billion business to business.

"We are very open for investment flowing into Indonesia," chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry Rosan P Roeslani said received here on Wednesday.

Rosan said there are still many trade and investment potentials between South Korea and Indonesia that need explorations.

"This shows improvement in the already strong trade and investment relations between Indonesia and South Korea," Rosan said.

The agreements include the industrial sector between Hyundai Engineering and PT Sulfindo Adiusaha to develop chemical industry to produce vinyl chloride monomer (VCM) and poly vinyl chloride (PVC) in Merak, Banten, at a cost of US$200 million;. between Doosan Infracore and PT Boma Bisma Indra and PT Equiti Manajemen Teknologi on development of diesel engine factory with an investment of US$185 million; and between SD Biotechnologies and PT Orion Pratama Sentosa to build cosmetic industry valued at US$20 million in Karawang, West Java.

There was also strategic partnership in the development of machine tool technology center in Bandung, West Java as a collaboration between the Korea Institute for Advancement of Technology and the Industry Ministry.

Rosan was a member of the presidential entourage to Korea also including Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto, head of the Investment Coordinating Board Thomas Lembong and head of Bekraf Triawan Munaf.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by Suharto
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

No wonder if this case is much Bigger than 1MDB Case .... If this news is true ...It looks that SBY is more professional to steal money than Najib Razak ....

*Indonesia’s SBY Government: ‘Vast Criminal Conspiracy’*
September 11, 2018
By: John Berthelsen




The Indonesian government that left power in 2014 was a vast criminal conspiracy that stole as much as US$12 billion from taxpayers and laundered it through international banks, with as many as 30 officials in on the scheme, according to a massive 488-page investigation filed with the Mauritian Supreme Court last week.

The report, a forensic analysis known as a testament in evidence, was compiled by a task force of investigators and lawyers in Indonesia, London, Thailand, Singapore, Japan and other countries, that was filed along with an 80-page affidavit containing the allegations. It also implicates a string of international financial institutions including Nomura, Standard Chartered Bank, United Overseas Bank (Singapore) and others.

*Bank Century the Start*

Much of the fraud is alleged to revolve around the creation and subsequent failure of the notorious PT Bank Century Tbk, which capsized spectacularly in 2008 and which was colloquially known as “SBY’s bank,” a reference to then-President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono because it was believed to contain slush funds tied to the Democratic Party, which Yudhoyono heads. The bank was recapitalized in 2008 and renamed Bank Mutiara.

The current fraud involves a mysterious ¥97.682 billion (US$989.1 million) rights offering by the J Trust financial group in Tokyo in 2013, which gave J Trust the resources to purchase Bank Century, which was taken over by the government, recapitalized after hundreds of millions of dollars were stolen, and renamed Bank Mutiara in 2009.

https://www.asiasentinel.com/politics/indonesia-sby-government-criminal-conspiracy/


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Bali airport wins big at Airport Service Quality Awards*
source : Link





Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali has been recognized as the 2017 world’s best airport at the Airport Service Quality Awards for the category of airports serving 15 to 25 million passengers per year

Announced on Wednesday in Nova Scotia, Canada, the airport also bagged two other awards, namely Asia-Pacific’s best airport by size and region in the 15 to 25 million passengers per year category and the second-best airport in Asia-Pacific among those serving over 2 million passengers per year.

Managed by state-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura I (AP I), last year, the airport was recognized as the world’s third-best airport in the 15 to 25 million passengers per year category.


The annual survey was conducted by Montreal-based Airport Council International (ACI) and involved around 600,000 passengers.

*In addition to the Bali airport, two other airports managed by AP I, namely Juanda International Airport in Surabaya, East Java, and Sepinggan International Airport in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan, also received recognition.*

The former was named the world’s third-best airport in the 15 to 25 million passengers category. Meanwhile, Sepinggan Airport was recognized as the world’s second-best airport in the 5 to 15 million passengers category.

AP I director Faik Fahmi said in a statement that the awards were considered a form of appreciation for the organization’s commitment to continuously improving its services and the customer experience for passengers. (jes/kes)

Im impress with our local startup, another Unicorn in the making.

*Indonesian fintech startup Moka raises $24M led by Sequoia India*
source : Link 






Indonesia’s Moka, a startup that helps SMEs and retailers manage payment and other business operations, has pulled in a $24 million Series B round for growth.

The investment is led by Sequoia India and Southeast Asia — which recently announced a new $695 million fund — with participation from new backers SoftBank Ventures Korea, EDBI — the corporate investment arm of Singapore’s Economic Development Board — and EV Growth, the later stage fund from Moka seed investor East Ventures. Existing investors Mandiri Capital, Convergence and Fenox also put into the round.

Moka was started four years ago primarily as a point-of-sale (POS) terminal with some basic business functionality. Today, it claims to work with 12,500 retailers in Indonesia and its services include sales reports, inventory management, table management, loyalty programs, and more. Its primary areas of focus are retailers in the F&B, apparel and services industries. It charges upwards of IDR 249,000 ($17) per month for its basic service and claims to be close to $1 billion in annual transaction volume from its retail partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> No wonder if this case is much Bigger than 1MDB Case .... If this news is true ...It looks that SBY is more professional to steal money than Najib Razak ....
> 
> *Indonesia’s SBY Government: ‘Vast Criminal Conspiracy’*
> September 11, 2018
> By: John Berthelsen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government that left power in 2014 was a vast criminal conspiracy that stole as much as US$12 billion from taxpayers and laundered it through international banks, with as many as 30 officials in on the scheme, according to a massive 488-page investigation filed with the Mauritian Supreme Court last week.
> 
> The report, a forensic analysis known as a testament in evidence, was compiled by a task force of investigators and lawyers in Indonesia, London, Thailand, Singapore, Japan and other countries, that was filed along with an 80-page affidavit containing the allegations. It also implicates a string of international financial institutions including Nomura, Standard Chartered Bank, United Overseas Bank (Singapore) and others.
> 
> *Bank Century the Start*
> 
> Much of the fraud is alleged to revolve around the creation and subsequent failure of the notorious PT Bank Century Tbk, which capsized spectacularly in 2008 and which was colloquially known as “SBY’s bank,” a reference to then-President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono because it was believed to contain slush funds tied to the Democratic Party, which Yudhoyono heads. The bank was recapitalized in 2008 and renamed Bank Mutiara.
> 
> The current fraud involves a mysterious ¥97.682 billion (US$989.1 million) rights offering by the J Trust financial group in Tokyo in 2013, which gave J Trust the resources to purchase Bank Century, which was taken over by the government, recapitalized after hundreds of millions of dollars were stolen, and renamed Bank Mutiara in 2009.
> 
> https://www.asiasentinel.com/politics/indonesia-sby-government-criminal-conspiracy/



LOL, Century bank was injected (bailing out) by Indonesian Central Bank only about 508 million USD due to financial crisis (2008). How come the number become 12 billion USD ????? It is quite difficult to accuse this policy as some thing wrong during 2008 financial crisis, but it is true that the way the bailing out is implemented is not 100 % clean, because of that Century Bank owner right now is in prison. 

This is more news about Century Case

*Court orders KPK to continue Bank Century probe*

Kharishar Kahfi
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Tue, April 10, 2018 | 03:15 pm




Under investigation: The South Jakarta District Court has ruled on Monday that the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) must continue its investigation into the 2008 Bank Century bailout, which involved former high-ranking officials of Bank Indonesia (pictured). (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)

The South Jakarta District Court has ordered the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) to continue its investigation into the 2008 Bank Century bailout, which reportedly caused more than Rp 7 trillion (US$508 million) in state losses.

On Monday, sole judge Efendi Muhtar ruled in favor of antigraft activists grouped under the Indonesian Anti-Corruption Community (MAKI), who had filed a pretrial motion against the antigraft body accused of being 'slow' in handling the case.

“[We are] ordering [the KPK] to move on with the investigation […] of alleged corruption related to the Bank Century [bailout],” said Efendi when he read out the ruling on Monday.

The judge said the KPK had to name several figures implicated in the case – including former vice president and then-Bank Indonesia governor Boediono and former Financial Services Authority chairman and then-BI deputy governor Muliaman D. Hadad – as suspects in the case.

“With the ruling, there’s no reason for the KPK not to name new suspects in the Bank Century bailout case,” MAKI coordinator Boyaman Saiman said.

He said MAKI would ask for the official copy of the ruling before handing it out to the KPK and the House of Representatives to monitor its implementation by the antigraft body.

The KPK’s investigation into the case has been in limbo since the Jakarta Corruption Court sentenced the first suspect in the case, former BI deputy governor Budi Mulya, to 10 years of imprisonment in July 2014.

Previously, prosecutors’ indictment against Budi mentioned Boediono and Muliaman’s names, as well as other then-BI board of director members, of playing a role in the case.


----------



## Nike

*Ministry launches intensive export promotion to China*
Kamis, 13 September 2018 19:04 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Sella Panduarsa Gareta





Director General of National Export Development, Arlinda (Antaranews.com / HO)

Jakarta (ANTARA News)- The Ministry of Trade is intensifying the penetration of export markets in China, one of which is by displaying its potential of superior products and the typical culture of the archipelago to the world stage through the international exhibition "The 15th China-ASEAN Expo (CAEXPO) 2018."

"The Ministry of Trade`s participation in CAEXPO is one of the efforts to increase market access to China as an export destination country," Director General of National Export Development of the Ministry of Trade Arlinda stated through a written statement received in Jakarta on Wednesday.

According to Arlinda, Indonesia`s regular participation in CAEXPO is a commitment to establish trade cooperation with China and other ASEAN countries.

The exhibition themed "Jointly Building The 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, Forging A China-ASEAN Community of Innovation" was held from Sept 12 to 15, 2018, at the International Convention and Exhibition, Nanning, China.

This year, Indonesia presents the Commodity Pavilion and the National Pavilion. The Commodity Pavilion, covering an area of 2,160 square meters, was followed by 66 Indonesian businessmen featuring products, including furniture; food and beverages; fashion; accessories and jewelry; home decor and consumer goods; herbal and beauty products; and spas.

The National Pavilion has promoted the province of West Sumatra to become the City of Charm of Indonesia to promote Indonesian cultural diversity. West Sumatra has tourism, economic, and investment potential. The tourism potential offered includes marine tourism, cultural tourism, and environmental tourism.

In addition, West Sumatra also has a unique culinary world, namely rendang.

The National Pavilion is in number 7 of the City of Charm hall and is built on an area of 108 square meters.

Besides exhibiting products, the Ministry of Trade will also hold an "Indonesia Trade and Investment Forum" on Sept 13, 2018.

The event presented the Governor of the Province of West Sumatra, Irwan Prayitno, as a resource person who spoke of opportunities for trade, investment, and tourism cooperation in West Sumatra.

"We invite all visitors to the CAEXPO exhibition to get to know Indonesia more closely by visiting the two Indonesian pavilions and participating in the `Indonesia Trade and Investment Forum`," Arlinda remarked.

During the exhibition, Indonesian companies in the Pacific Construction Group will also sign a memorandum of cooperation (MoC) with a Chinese company, Famindo International Sentral Teknologi.

The Chinese company is engaged in construction, such as construction in industrial estates, steam power plants, deep water ports, and housing related facilities. *** 3 ***

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Go-Jek in talks to raise at least $2 billion in funding*

Yoolim Lee
Bloomberg

Singapore | Sun, September 16, 2018 | 06:54 pm




Lady drivers from Go-Viet, a collaborative local ride-hailing app in Vietnam with Go-jek, set to parade its maiden operation in Hanoi, Vietnam on Sept. 12. (JP/Stefanno Reinard)

*BOOKMARK THIS PAGE*
*0*

Go-Jek, Indonesia’s most valuable technology startup, is in talks to raise at least $2 billion to fuel an accelerated expansion overseas, according to a person with direct knowledge of the matter.

The Jakarta-based company plans to close the funding round in several weeks, the person said, asking not to be identified because the information is private. The startup’s existing backers include Tencent Holdings, Temasek Holdings and Warburg Pincus.

Go-Jek is building up its arsenal to expand in Southeast Asia and fight Singapore-based rival Grab, which bought Uber Technologies’ business in the region and has said it’s on track to raise $3 billion in fresh capital this year. The Indonesian company got its start with ride-hailing and has since added a range of on-demand services that lets users pay bills, order food and buy movie tickets.

Representatives from Go-Jek weren’t immediately reachable for comment outside normal business hours.

Go-Jek has turned to acquisitions in recent years to build a group of leaders overseeing different businesses.

“We are building a strong bench who really want to make a change in Indonesia and in Southeast Asia as we expand,” Go-Jek President Andre Soelistyo told a panel at the Milken Institute Asia Summit on Friday.

Go-Jek was founded in Jakarta and has been expanding beyond the Indonesian market it dominates.

It began motorcycle hailing and courier delivery services in Hanoi on Sept. 12 after a soft launch in Ho Chi Minh City. “Go-Viet,” its brand in Vietnam, is the first of the company’s international operations. The app has been downloaded 1.5 million times in six weeks and 25,000 drivers have joined the platform, according to the company.

Go-Viet plans to roll out additional services such as car-hailing, food delivery and e-money services in a country that is home to more than 90 million people.

“Consumers need more choice and the market needs more competition to allow the industry to grow sustainably,” Go-Jek Chief Executive Officer Nadiem Makarim said in a statement on Sept. 12. Go-Jek’s planned expansion in Thailand, Singapore and the Philippines is on track, the company said.

The Indonesian startup’s last funding round brought in about $1.5 billion of new capital and valued the company at roughly $5 billion, Bloomberg News has reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Four BUMNs sign mou with European companies*

Reporter: Antara 1 hour ago






State enteprises minister Rini Soemarno wirnesses signing of MOUs at Innotrans 2018 Exhibition in Germany on Thursday. (Humas Kementerian BUMN)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Four state companies (BUMNs) signed memorandum of understanding (MoU) with big European companies during the world`s largest rolling stock exhibition Innotrans 2018, now held in Germany.

Industrial electronics producer PT Len Industri, rolling stock company PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) and railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) signed MoU with five European companies on Thursday and energy company PT Pertamina was to sign a cooperation agreement on Friday.

"The agreements are part of the steps taken by the BUMNs toward going international. Indonesia could become leader in rolling stock industry in Asean," Rini said in an official statement received by Antara on Thursday.

PT Len Industri sign a MoU with a Croatian company ALTPRO on a partnership in product development and certification to strengthen their respective businesses.

Len will supply interlocking, LED Signal, Point Machine, CTC and Engineering System; and Altpro will supply Axle Counter System, Level Crossing, and ATP.

INKA will collaborate with SKODA, a producer of propulsion and railway control systems from the Czech Republic

The two are committed to continuing expansion of cooperation and transfer of technology on Traction Motor and propulsion.

KAI will collaborate with Progress Rail, a supplier of products and railway service affiliated to heavy equipment company Caterpillar.

The collaboration will cover development and maintenance of rolling stock, modernization and repowering of locomotives and provision of high technology to improve security, effic iency and performance of railways.

Cooperation will also include training programs and development of the personnel of PT KAI.

"The cooperation agreements are expected to strengthen the BUMN business and performance in the future regionally and internationally," Rini said.



Reporting by Mentari Dwi Gayati
Editing by A. Saragih

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia overtakes Thailand, VIetnam in fishery products trade balance*
Sabtu, 22 September 2018 01:34 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: Muhammad Razi Rahman





Salted fish dried in Kandanghaur, Indramayu, West Java. (ANTARA Photo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has overtaken the other ASEAN member states in terms of trade balance in marine and fishery products, said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

"Since the government of the Working Cabinet took office, Indonesia`s trade balance in fishery products has outstripped that of Thailand and Vietnam," she said here on Friday.

According to statistics of the International Trade Center in 2018, Indonesia`s trade balance in fishery products in March 2018 reached US$349,441, ahead of Thailand with US$120,564.

Data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) showed Indonesia`s fishery exports in the first half of 2018 reached US$2.2 billion, up 12.88 percent compared to the same period last year.

The ministry is also intensifying its efforts to increase the country`s fishery exports to a number of countries, including Japan, by participating in the Japan International Seafood and Technology Expo (JISTE) this year.

She further said she had introduced the so-called susianisasi concept, which called for an efficient, an effective, a sufficient, an accountable and a product-oriented budget.

Earlier, Director General of Fish Farming of the Maritime Affairs and Fishery Slamet Soebjakto said the regulations issued by the ministry did not hamper the export of fishery products, including those from the country`s outlaying region of Natuna.

Reporting by Muhammad Razi Rahman 
Editing by Bustanuddin


Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


>



Hahahaha ... Basic character of "Mentality Kecundang" ..Blame all bad things to the other (in this case Operator of LRT) ..


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Methanol industry anchor industry at Teluk Bintuni Industrial Estate: Minister*
Senin, 24 September 2018 17:38 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto when giving a speech at the seminar "Market Sounding Development of the Petrochemical Industrial Zone in Bintuni Bay", in Jakarta, Monday (9/24/2018). (ANTARA News/ Sella Panduarsa Gareta)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said, based on analysis and market demand, methanol industry is the right anchor industry at the Teluk Bintuni Petrochemical Industrial Estate of West Papua Province.

"Metahnol requirement in Indonesia is predicted to reach 871,000 tons in 2021, but the country only has one company PT Kaltim Methanol Indonesia producing the chemical material," Airlangga said here on Monday.

Anchor industry of an industrial estate is one that is expected to be able to attract many industries to the industrial estate.

Airlangga said PT Kaltim Methanol Indonesia could supply only 330,000 tons of the domestic requirement for methanol a year.

In addition, the choice on methanol industry as the `anchor industry` is also considering the potential of the derivatives of methanol such as Polyethylene/polypropylene, Dimethyl Ether (DME), methyl tertiary-butyl ether (MTBE), etc.

"We have strong confidence that the Petrochemical Industrial Estate in Teluk Bintuni could grow as other petrochemical industrial estates that has expanded rapidly at present," the minister said.

He cited the petrochemical industrial estate in Bontang, East Kalimantan Timur, which is the country`s first cluster of petrochemical industrial estate which run well for more than 30 years.

Currently, the country has five petrochemical factories in the East Kalimantan Industrial Estate (KIE) in Bontang with various products including ammonia, urea fertilizer, methanol, and ammonium nitrate.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Industry minister inaugurates Chinese optic fiber factory in Karawang*
Selasa, 25 September 2018 20:55 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto is briefed by President Director of PT ZTT Cable Indonesia Ye Zhifeng on optic fiber cable while inspecting the company's factory in Karawang, West Java, on Tuesday (Sept 25, 2015) (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Karawang, W Java, (ANTARA News) - Minister of Industry, Airlangga Hartarto, has inaugurated a Chinese fiber optic cable factory, PT ZTT Cable Indonesia, in Surya Cipta Industrial Area, Karawang, West Java.

"Congratulations. I would like to express my highest appreciation to PT ZTT Cable Indonesia for investing in Indonesia and participating in building and developing fiber optic cable industry in Indonesia," Hartarto stated here on Tuesday.

Hartarto, who was accompanied by the Director General of Metal, Machinery, Transportation and Electronic Equipment at the Ministry of Industry, Harjanto, conveyed his remarks during a speech at the inauguration of the PT ZTT Cable Indonesia cable factory.

According to the minister, the factory, with an investment of US$40 million, will start its production in October 2018.

The factory, which is built in an area of 36,300 square meters, will produce one million kilometers of fiber optic cable per year, one million kilometers of optical fiber per year, and two million kilometers of ground wire per year.

Hartarto hoped that the plant will make technology transfer, absorb a lot of labors, and have positive impacts on other economic activities.

With this factory, he continued, Indonesia could reduce the import of fiber optic cables to 10 percent of the total cable needs of 9 million kilometers per year.

"This new plant is expected to reduce imports by 8-10 percent of the annual needs, so that it can save foreign exchange of approximately $500 million," he pointed out.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editingt by Libertina W Ambari

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Inka manufactures 31 driverless trains for LRT

State-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kerata Api (Inka) is producing 31 trains worth Rp 3.9 trillion (US$261.86 million) and that will be used for the Bogor-Jakarta and the Bekasi-Jakarta light-rail transit (LRT) projects, which are under construction.






“What we are producing now is different from [the trains] currently operating in Palembang [South Sumatra]. The new trains will be driverless,” PT Inka spokesman Exiandri Bambang Primadani said on Thursday.

PT Inka manufactured the trains that have been running on LRT tracks in Palembang since the city co-costed the 2018 Asian Games.

The 31 trains were ordered by state-owned railway operator PT Kerata Api Indonesia (KAI), which will run the LRT lines in Greater Jakarta. Each train comprises six train cars that can travel 100 kilometers per hour.

Exiandri said the trains currently being manufactured were an improvement to those in Palembang.

Exiandri said PT Inka collaborated with a number of vendors in Europe to produce the train, which are made up of 50 percent local content. They will be completed by 2019, he added. 

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/09/28/pt-inka-manufactures-31-driverless-trains-for-lrt.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

*Peresmian Pengoperasian Pabrik Switchgear di Cikande*
Kompas Images - 20/8/2018





https://foto.kompas.com/photo/detai...ian-pabrik-switchgear-di-cikande#&gid=1&pid=8 (Epic 9 shot slideshow)

*CIKANDE, KOMPAS.com* - PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (Persero) melalui anak usahanya, PT Prima Layanan Nasional (PLN) Enjiniring meresmikan pengoperasian pabrik _switchgear_ Tegangan Tinggi (TT) dan Tegangan Ekstra Tinggi (TET) pertama di Indonesia milik PT Crompton Prima Switchgear Indonesia (PT CPSI) pada Senin (20/08/2018) di Kawasan Industri Modern Cikande, Banten.

Peresmian dilakukan secara simbolis oleh Direktur Perencanaan Korporat PT PLN Syofvi Felienty Roekman dan Direktur Teknik dan Lingkungan Ketenagalistrikan Munir Ahmad.

PT CPSI adalah perusahaan _joint venture_ antara CG International Holdings Singapore Pte. Ltd (anak perusahaan dari Crompton Greaves Ltd – CG) dan PT Prima Layanan Nasional Enjiniring (anak perusahaan dari PT PLN (Persero). Pendirian pabrik _switchgear_ ini adalah bagian dari inisiatif dan upaya untuk mendorong industri nasional yang akan mendukung sektor ketenagalistrikan di Indonesia, guna memenuhi kebutuhan peralatan _switchgear_ dalam negeri serta untuk ekspor ke pasar Asia Tenggara dan Asia Pasifik.

Syofvi Felienty Roekman mengatakan bahwa kebutuhan investasi dan operasi di sektor ketenagalistrikan masih sangat besar. Hal ini menjadi tantangan bagi PLN untuk dapat mengelola dan mengembangkan sumber dayanya secara optimal.

''PLN juga menjalankan amanat Presiden RI Joko Widodo untuk meningkatkan kandungan tingkat komponen Dalam Negeri dengan mengendalikan impor barang dan memaksimalkan penggunaan komponen dalam negeri, pabrik _switchgear_ milik PT CPSI ini salah satu bukti nyata usaha PLN untuk meningkatkan TKDN dalam pengadaan barang dan jasa'', ungkap Syofvi.

Pabrik _switchgear_ PT CPSI ini didirikan di dalam kawasan Industri Modern Cikande, Serang, Banten, dengan total investasi US$22,5 juta yang dibiayai oleh pinjaman bank dan setoran modal. 

Pabrik ini juga memiliki kapasitas produksi tahunan sebanyak 1.000 unit SF-6 Gas Circuit Breakers, 2.000 unit _Lightning Arresters_, dan 4.000 unit Instrument Transformers (CT, CVT, IVT), pada tingkat tegangan 70 kV s.d. 500 kV. Jumlah tenaga kerja ahli termasuk back-office yang diserap mencapai 60 orang dan tenaga teknisi mencapai 200 orang. *AL
_____________________________

A/N: *Sorry for the use of Indo language, but its a pretty damn important piece of news. What with the uncertainty of our Mega-Electricity program due to import-heavy requirements, this Joint Venture company is going to be a godsend in the years to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> What with the uncertainty of our Mega-Electricity program due to import-heavy requirements, this Joint Venture company is going to be a godsend in the years to come!



Let's hope the South Korean investment to build steam-turbine could be realized fast enough. Having the capability to manufacture turbine blade locally will pave the way to manufacture different kind of turbine blade in the future (such as gas turbine) of which so far has always been dominated by US and Japan.


----------



## Logam42

*RUPIAH AT LOWEST SINCE ASIAN FINANCIAL CRISIS, BUT INDONESIA KEEPS CALM AND CARRIES ON*
_With consumer prices falling, wages rising and inflation under control, the Bank Indonesia governor rubbishes comparisons with 20 years ago. “Come on!,” he says. “You make it sound like Indonesia is falling apart”_





Bank Indonesia governor Perry Warjiyo. Photo: Bloomberg

The Asian financial crisis may have occurred two decades ago, but it continues to cast a long shadow over Indonesia. The country’s modern image was defined in the summer of 1998 as a currency crash sparked social and political chaos, culminating in the downfall of President Suharto and the birth of a reformed democracy.

This week, the rupiah fell to its lowest level since that fateful summer; it is now trading at more than 15,000 rupiah to the US dollar, having weakened by 10 per cent overall this year.

Southeast Asia’s largest economy has proved to be as vulnerable as other emerging markets to the uncertainty and turbulence triggered by the United States-China trade war and rising oil prices. Countries as diverse as Turkey, India, Argentina and South Africa have all seen their currencies weaken as investors retreat to more traditional safe havens and stores of value.

But the rupiah’s continued depreciation is a blow to Bank Indonesia (BI), the central bank, which has been determined to avoid another rout, increasing interest rates five times since May in an attempt to stabilise the currency.

But while Indonesian holidaymakers may be disappointed in the exchange rate for the rupiah while travelling abroad, back home there is no sense of an imminent crisis.

Consumer prices are actually falling rather than rising, largely due to a decrease in prices on staple foods such as chicken, eggs, onions and chillies. Wages are also slightly rising and, for the moment, inflation is under control.





_Consumer prices are falling largely due to a decrease in prices on staple foods, such as chicken and chillies. Photo: EPA-EFE_​
As Perry Warjiyo, the governor of Indonesia’s central bank, puts it, “the fundamentals of the economy are sound”. Warjiyo dismissed comparisons to 1998 when asked this week about the currency’s current slump, which made headlines across the region.

“Why do you keep saying it’s ‘the lowest since the Asian crisis’, this kind of thing?” he tells _This Week In Asia_. “You make it sound like Indonesia is falling apart.”

He adds: “How much has the rupiah fallen this year? 9.8 per cent. But how much has the [Indian] rupee fallen? Twelve per cent. How much is the decline in Turkey, how much in South Africa, how much in Argentina?

“Come on! Compare [the rupiah] with the rupee and other countries’ currencies. Our depreciation sends many jitters, but it is still manageable. And of course our rupiah is undervalued, compared to its fundamentals.”

The BI governor is aiming to restore confidence not just in the aftermath of a terrible earthquake and tsunami in Central Sulawesi, but in advance of the annual World Bank and International Monetary Fund meetings that will take place in Bali next week.

The biggest players in world finance and development economics will be arriving and Indonesia – as well as the economy of the wider region – will be the focus of attention.





_Indonesian police take part in security preparations for the upcoming IMF and World Bank annual meeting in Denpasar, Bali. Photo: EPA-EFE_​
“Asia has emerged as one of the engines of the global economy,” Warjiyo says. “We want to promote [the message] that Indonesia is reformed, resilient and a progressive economy.”

Also on the agenda in Bali will be “harmonising of international economic policy to create a sustained recovery”, the digital economy, new infrastructure projects with funding from public-private partnerships and Islamic sharia-compliant finance, he adds.

Yet amid the reassuring noises from the BI governor, there are signs of strain in some parts of the economy. Indonesia is one of the few countries in the region running a current account deficit, which in July climbed to US$8.03 billion, the highest level in five years.

Warjiyo admits this may require a “diet” to reduce it from a predicted 3 per cent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product this year to 2.5 per cent in 2019.

Rising global oil prices are also expected to take a toll on the country’s finances, yet at present, most of the cost is being absorbed by the state-owned petrochemical company Pertamina, which is billions of dollars in debt.





_A 1998 file photo shows then Indonesian President Suharto signing a new letter of agreement before IMF director general Michel Camdessus in Jakarta. The letter spelt out the measures that Indonesia had to take in return for a massive bailout led by IMF. Photo: AFP_​
Meanwhile, businesses that rely on importing foreign products and materials, such as many in the food and beverage industry, are being asked to bear increased cost pressures without increasing prices.

“The profitability of hotels and other businesses will be suffering but they won’t feel like they can pass on increased costs to consumers,” says Matt Gebbie of Jakarta-based tourism consultancy Horwath HTL. “The domestic market is extremely price sensitive, and Indonesians will simply go elsewhere if they feel they are being charged too much.”

Adhi Lukman, from the Indonesian Food and Beverage Producers’ Association, says: “We will hold back from raising the prices of our products [despite rising ingredient costs], however it will be a challenge for us, because our profit margins will definitely be in decline.”

Airlines are also bearing the double effects of a weaker rupiah as well as rising fuel costs, and Indonesia’s national carrier Garuda has ruled out making a profit this year, simply aiming to keep its losses under US$100 million.

*What Widodo’s pick for veep says about Indonesian politics*
Prices and jobs are likely to be key issues during the campaign for the presidential election next April, as opposition candidate Prabowo Subianto is expected to sow doubts in voters’ minds about President Joko Widodo, despite a lack of alternative policies.

Although Widodo may wish that any impact on the cost of living is delayed at least until after the election, his government cannot be accused of ignoring the rupiah’s weakness.

In recent weeks, ministers have proposed a series of high-profile measures designed to shore up the currency, from imposing higher taxes on 1,100 non-essential imported products – such as caviar and luxury foreign cars – to postponing infrastructure projects whose budgets have come under pressure from the strong US dollar.

How effective such measures will be in halting the rupiah’s slide remains to be seen.

Warjiyo, meanwhile, defends his bank’s hawkish attitude in raising benchmark interest rates to the current 5.75 per cent. “I’m learning from the past,” the veteran central banker says.
_____________________


trishna_amṛta said:


> Let's hope the South Korean investment to build steam-turbine could be realized fast enough. Having the capability to manufacture turbine blade locally will pave the way to manufacture different kind of turbine blade in the future (such as gas turbine) of which so far has always been dominated by US and Japan.



Let's hope so! I often feel that Indonesia is lucky to already have a sizable manufacturing base, and is large enough to have deposits of pretty much all the base materials construction in our soil. Outside of Power plants, more than 82% of infrastructure procurement costs goes to locally mined & manufactured goods and commodities.

The Phillipines are going to have a tougher time building infrastructure because of their relative lack of manufacturing and base materials in their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

2018 IMF - World Bank Summit
















I definitely looking forward for any info of any agreement or future monetary policy that will came out from this summit (I happen to be crypto miner)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Logam42 said:


> *RUPIAH AT LOWEST SINCE ASIAN FINANCIAL CRISIS, BUT INDONESIA KEEPS CALM AND CARRIES ON*
> _With consumer prices falling, wages rising and inflation under control, the Bank Indonesia governor rubbishes comparisons with 20 years ago. “Come on!,” he says. “You make it sound like Indonesia is falling apart”_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank Indonesia governor Perry Warjiyo. Photo: Bloomberg
> 
> The Asian financial crisis may have occurred two decades ago, but it continues to cast a long shadow over Indonesia. The country’s modern image was defined in the summer of 1998 as a currency crash sparked social and political chaos, culminating in the downfall of President Suharto and the birth of a reformed democracy.
> 
> This week, the rupiah fell to its lowest level since that fateful summer; it is now trading at more than 15,000 rupiah to the US dollar, having weakened by 10 per cent overall this year.
> 
> Southeast Asia’s largest economy has proved to be as vulnerable as other emerging markets to the uncertainty and turbulence triggered by the United States-China trade war and rising oil prices. Countries as diverse as Turkey, India, Argentina and South Africa have all seen their currencies weaken as investors retreat to more traditional safe havens and stores of value.
> 
> But the rupiah’s continued depreciation is a blow to Bank Indonesia (BI), the central bank, which has been determined to avoid another rout, increasing interest rates five times since May in an attempt to stabilise the currency.
> 
> But while Indonesian holidaymakers may be disappointed in the exchange rate for the rupiah while travelling abroad, back home there is no sense of an imminent crisis.
> 
> Consumer prices are actually falling rather than rising, largely due to a decrease in prices on staple foods such as chicken, eggs, onions and chillies. Wages are also slightly rising and, for the moment, inflation is under control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Consumer prices are falling largely due to a decrease in prices on staple foods, such as chicken and chillies. Photo: EPA-EFE_​
> As Perry Warjiyo, the governor of Indonesia’s central bank, puts it, “the fundamentals of the economy are sound”. Warjiyo dismissed comparisons to 1998 when asked this week about the currency’s current slump, which made headlines across the region.
> 
> “Why do you keep saying it’s ‘the lowest since the Asian crisis’, this kind of thing?” he tells _This Week In Asia_. “You make it sound like Indonesia is falling apart.”
> 
> He adds: “How much has the rupiah fallen this year? 9.8 per cent. But how much has the [Indian] rupee fallen? Twelve per cent. How much is the decline in Turkey, how much in South Africa, how much in Argentina?
> 
> “Come on! Compare [the rupiah] with the rupee and other countries’ currencies. Our depreciation sends many jitters, but it is still manageable. And of course our rupiah is undervalued, compared to its fundamentals.”
> 
> The BI governor is aiming to restore confidence not just in the aftermath of a terrible earthquake and tsunami in Central Sulawesi, but in advance of the annual World Bank and International Monetary Fund meetings that will take place in Bali next week.
> 
> The biggest players in world finance and development economics will be arriving and Indonesia – as well as the economy of the wider region – will be the focus of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indonesian police take part in security preparations for the upcoming IMF and World Bank annual meeting in Denpasar, Bali. Photo: EPA-EFE_​
> “Asia has emerged as one of the engines of the global economy,” Warjiyo says. “We want to promote [the message] that Indonesia is reformed, resilient and a progressive economy.”
> 
> Also on the agenda in Bali will be “harmonising of international economic policy to create a sustained recovery”, the digital economy, new infrastructure projects with funding from public-private partnerships and Islamic sharia-compliant finance, he adds.
> 
> Yet amid the reassuring noises from the BI governor, there are signs of strain in some parts of the economy. Indonesia is one of the few countries in the region running a current account deficit, which in July climbed to US$8.03 billion, the highest level in five years.
> 
> Warjiyo admits this may require a “diet” to reduce it from a predicted 3 per cent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product this year to 2.5 per cent in 2019.
> 
> Rising global oil prices are also expected to take a toll on the country’s finances, yet at present, most of the cost is being absorbed by the state-owned petrochemical company Pertamina, which is billions of dollars in debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A 1998 file photo shows then Indonesian President Suharto signing a new letter of agreement before IMF director general Michel Camdessus in Jakarta. The letter spelt out the measures that Indonesia had to take in return for a massive bailout led by IMF. Photo: AFP_​
> Meanwhile, businesses that rely on importing foreign products and materials, such as many in the food and beverage industry, are being asked to bear increased cost pressures without increasing prices.
> 
> “The profitability of hotels and other businesses will be suffering but they won’t feel like they can pass on increased costs to consumers,” says Matt Gebbie of Jakarta-based tourism consultancy Horwath HTL. “The domestic market is extremely price sensitive, and Indonesians will simply go elsewhere if they feel they are being charged too much.”
> 
> Adhi Lukman, from the Indonesian Food and Beverage Producers’ Association, says: “We will hold back from raising the prices of our products [despite rising ingredient costs], however it will be a challenge for us, because our profit margins will definitely be in decline.”
> 
> Airlines are also bearing the double effects of a weaker rupiah as well as rising fuel costs, and Indonesia’s national carrier Garuda has ruled out making a profit this year, simply aiming to keep its losses under US$100 million.
> 
> *What Widodo’s pick for veep says about Indonesian politics*
> Prices and jobs are likely to be key issues during the campaign for the presidential election next April, as opposition candidate Prabowo Subianto is expected to sow doubts in voters’ minds about President Joko Widodo, despite a lack of alternative policies.
> 
> Although Widodo may wish that any impact on the cost of living is delayed at least until after the election, his government cannot be accused of ignoring the rupiah’s weakness.
> 
> In recent weeks, ministers have proposed a series of high-profile measures designed to shore up the currency, from imposing higher taxes on 1,100 non-essential imported products – such as caviar and luxury foreign cars – to postponing infrastructure projects whose budgets have come under pressure from the strong US dollar.
> 
> How effective such measures will be in halting the rupiah’s slide remains to be seen.
> 
> Warjiyo, meanwhile, defends his bank’s hawkish attitude in raising benchmark interest rates to the current 5.75 per cent. “I’m learning from the past,” the veteran central banker says.
> _____________________
> 
> 
> Let's hope so! I often feel that Indonesia is lucky to already have a sizable manufacturing base, and is large enough to have deposits of pretty much all the base materials construction in our soil. Outside of Power plants, more than 82% of infrastructure procurement costs goes to locally mined & manufactured goods and commodities.
> 
> The Phillipines are going to have a tougher time building infrastructure because of their relative lack of manufacturing and base materials in their country.



Hahahaha ... I like his "reaction" as a politician .. not as governor of your central bank ......and I will laugh if you still "trust" him ...


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> 2018 IMF - World Bank Summit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely looking forward for any info of any agreement or future monetary policy that will came out from this summit (I happen to be crypto miner)


News from bloomberg is that foreign investors are starting to buy back the Indonesian bonds they were so eager to get rid off just a month ago.

Let's hope this meeting helps show the world just how good our fundamentals are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> News from bloomberg is that foreign investors are starting to buy back the Indonesian bonds they were so eager to get rid off just a month ago.
> 
> Let's hope this meeting helps show the world just how good our fundamentals are.



The recent events and dissaster brought a new fact, we are a great Country with unlimited potential to become a great Nation standing among the top. We can cater the needs of two or three large scale event in just a month space time, and fight against two destructive large scale dissaster without exhausting our resources and still prepared for another events. And i wish we are becoming a resillient, stoic and a great Nation after passing all of the tests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> News from bloomberg is that foreign investors are starting to buy back the Indonesian bonds they were so eager to get rid off just a month ago.
> 
> Let's hope this meeting helps show the world just how good our fundamentals are.



Apparently miss ani has been _*central*_ in the efforts to bring back those investors. Although she doesn't manage get all of them back, every $ still count.








Marine Rouge said:


> The recent events and disaster brought a new fact, we are a great Country with unlimited potential to become a great Nation standing among the top. We can cater the needs of two or three large scale event in just a month space time, and fight against two destructive large scale disaster without exhausting our resources and still prepared for another events. And i wish we are becoming a resilient, stoic and a great Nation after passing all of the tests



When it's about disaster mitigation it's all came down to the mindset (mentality) of the government and the general public themselves. So far disaster mitigation policy has been "reacting" instead of "preventing". I'm not saying that natural disaster could be prevented, what I'm saying is there should be a set of policy for disaster preparedness.

For example in personal level, I've always maintain 144 hours worth of shelf-stable supplies for 2 persons (I'm a single guy and my gf coming over pretty often) which consist of ; drinking water, foods, beverage, condiments, cooking fuel (butane canister & hexamine fuel tablets), virus grade water purifier, first aid & medicines, along with enough fuel in the tank (at least ½ full), and others gears & supplies that I better not mention here for *"just in case"* situation, heck I even develop my own SOP for disaster preparedness & mitigation at personal level.

Since I live in Surabaya of which pretty safe from earthquake, tsunami, and volcano alike, there is still a risk of flash flood (albeit the chance is pretty small), however such preparedness & planning has become second nature for me.

Press Briefing from IMF - World Bank Summit






My snapshot analysis of it is, we will all (sans the murica) be in for some *"rough ride"* in 2019.

Ranting  : My previous investment still hasn't break-even and now due to the whole trade war and Rupiah depreciation has make thing worse for me because I'm now need more capital investment if I were to make viable profit


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia firm to sign $13,6Billion project this week* :okay:

Indonesian state-owned companies this week will sign deals pushing ahead about $13.6 billion in planned infrastructure projects.

There will be over 20 deals signed by more than 12 state companies, including one by energy firm Pertamina and Taiwan’s CPC Corporation for a joint petrochemical business worth $6.5 billion, Rini Soemarno, a minister overseeing Indonesian state-owned enterprises told reporters in Bali.


https://www.reuters.com/article/imf...-bln-of-infrastructure-projects-idUSL4N1WP232
https://ekonomi.kompas.com/read/201...liun-yang-diteken-di-pertemuan-imf-bank-dunia

among other project (Exclude banking industry) : 


GMF INDONESIA - Air France KLM (MRO, Technology maintenance & Development)



Indonesia Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC) - Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) - Eximbank Indonesia - Waskita - Menjangan Group (Mandalika Tourism Development In Lombok)


PT. PINDAD - Waterbury Farrel Canada (Ammunition factory)



ANTAM - Ocean Energy Nikel Indonesia ( New Smelter in East Halmahera), 



INALUM - Aluminium corporation of china limited - MIT energy initiative - massachusetts institute of technology (Smelter grade alumina refinery in West Kalimantan)


INKA - PT. Kereta api ( Joint Investment & Techonolgy collaboration for locomotive)


 Pertamina & PLN - AMW Electrical Germany ( Geothermal Powerplant project)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Apparently miss ani has been _*central*_ in the efforts to bring back those investors. Although she doesn't manage get all of them back, every $ still count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's about disaster mitigation it's all came down to the mindset (mentality) of the government and the general public themselves. So far disaster mitigation policy has been "reacting" instead of "preventing". I'm not saying that natural disaster could be prevented, what I'm saying is there should be a set of policy for disaster preparedness.
> 
> For example in personal level, I've always maintain 144 hours worth of shelf-stable supplies for 2 persons (I'm a single guy and my gf coming over pretty often) which consist of ; drinking water, foods, beverage, condiments, cooking fuel (butane canister & hexamine fuel tablets), virus grade water purifier, first aid & medicines, along with enough fuel in the tank (at least ½ full), and others gears & supplies that I better not mention here for *"just in case"* situation, heck I even develop my own SOP for disaster preparedness & mitigation at personal level.
> 
> Since I live in Surabaya of which pretty safe from earthquake, tsunami, and volcano alike, there is still a risk of flash flood (albeit the chance is pretty small), however such preparedness & planning has become second nature for me.
> 
> Press Briefing from IMF - World Bank Summit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My snapshot analysis of it is, we will all (sans the murica) be in for some *"rough ride"* in 2019.
> 
> Ranting  : My previous investment still haven't break-even and now due to the whole trade war and Rupiah depreciation has make thing worse for me because I'm now need more capital investment if I were to make viable profit



I lost a lot for my bet in stocks market in recent weeks due to free fall Of IHSG.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> I lost a lot for my bet in stocks market in recent weeks due to free fall Of IHSG.



Might wanna cut your losses by either short selling them or if you have enough equity hold them until at least the year 2020. Keep in mind 2019 will be a really rough ride 

My investment is in the form of specialized computer hardware (ASIC miner), and with Rupiah depreciation it's no longer viable (too expensive) for me to just fly to Singapore in the morning to buy whatever computer hardware (and sometime clothings article) I need there and flying back to Surabaya in the afternoon


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Might wanna cut your losses by either short selling them or if you have enough equity hold them until at least the year 2020. Keep in mind 2019 will be a really rough ride
> 
> My investment is in the form of specialized computer hardware (ASIC miner), and with Rupiah depreciation it's no longer viable (too expensive) for me to just fly to Singapore in the morning to buy whatever computer hardware (and sometime clothings article) I need there and flying back to Surabaya in the afternoon



Main obligasi ORI lebih aman


----------



## Nike

*Taiwan to increase direct investment in Indonesia*
Jumat, 12 Oktober 2018 11:46 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara






Head of the Taipei Economic and Trade Office (TETO), Jhon Chen. (ANTARA News/Azis Kurmala)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Government of Taiwan wants to continue to increase direct investment in Indonesia in line with the expansion of economic and trade cooperation between the two countries.

Taiwanese investment in the country has increased significantly lately doubling in value from 2016 to US$397 million in 2018, head of the Taipei Economic and Trade Office (TETO), Jhon Chen, has said here.

Chen said this year Taiwan would look more to the south in its investment policy including to Indonesia, Malaysia and Vietnam, which have strong macro economic foundations.

He said Taiwan has recorded higher economic performance topping other countries in Asia in the past three years.

He said unemployment is relatively low in the past 17 years, and its exports have continued to increase even hit a record high in the past 7 years.

Therefore, Taiwan hopes to continue to increase its direct and indirect investment in Indonesia, he said.

In addition to expanding trade relations, Taiwan would continue to maintain relations in the education sector by offering Indonesian students to proceed studies in Taiwan, he said.

Currently there were more than 7,200 Indonesian students in Taiwan or the fourth largest in number among foreign students in that country, he said.

"In addition to studying in formal educations, there are many Indonesian workers taking part in non formal education such as in agriculture , machine and heath sector," he said.

He said the new "look south policy" is expected to contribute to strengthening bilateral relations between Indonesia and Taiwan.

Reporting by Theo Yusuf
Editing by A Saragih
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BUMN Ministry succeeds in winning investment commitments worth US$13.5 billion*
Jumat, 12 Oktober 2018 13:16 WIB - 12 Views

Reporter: Antara





A number of Indonesian officials posed a picture during the Infrastructure Investment Forum held as part of the annual meetings of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank in Nusa Dua Bali, Oct 8-14, 2018. ANTARA FOTO/ICom/AM IMF-WBG/Jefri Tarigan/kye

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - The State Enterprises (BUMN) Ministry has succeeded in winning a commitment of foreign companies to invest US$13.5 billion in projects offered by the Ministry in the country, a Ministry official has said.

It could be more as the figure was based only on agreements reached at the Infrastructure Investment Forum held as part of events of the annual meeting of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank now underway here, deputy for Infrastructure and Business expansion of the BUMN Ministry Aloysius Kiik Ro said here on Friday.

Aloysius said part of the agreements constitutes a conclusion of negotiations already in process over the past several years but negotiation on the occasion of the IMF-WB meeting gave the investors confidence to sign their investment commitment.

In addition to the agreement in the Infrastructure Investment Forum, a number of deals had also been signed as a result of the exhibition of "Pavilion Indonesia" held on the sideline of the IMF-WB annual meeting . The exhibition has recorded transactions worth Rp55 million per day on the products of micro and small and medium enterprises, Aloysius said.

"The largest investment pledges was received by PT Pertamina valued at US$6.5 billion from Taiwanese oil and gas company , CPC Corporation," he said.

Pertamina and CPC will cooperate to build a large factory to produce petrochemical basic materials from crude oil, he said, adding the project would save the country from having to import petrochemical basic materials worth US$2.4 billion a year.

"It will cover half of the domestic requirement until now is still imported. In addition the country will gain from the opening of new jobs," he said.

Other state companies winning commitment from foreign companies are Aneka Tambang (Antam) and Inalum with investment commitment from China`s Aluminium Corporation of China Limited (Chalco) to build a factory in Mempawah, West Kalimantan valued at US$850 million .

"Antam, Inalum and Chalco are to build a factory to process bauxite into alumina with a capacity of 1 million tons per year. So far the country has been entirely dependent on import for alumina. Therefore, the construction of the factory would save the country US$650 million in imports per year," he said.

The BUMN Ministry has offered a number of projects to foreign investors taking advantage of the annual meeting of IMF-WB.
Reporting by Edy M Yakub
Editing by A Saragih
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


*IMF-WB - Indonesia Pavilion offers $42.2 billion investment opportunities*
Jumat, 12 Oktober 2018 18:36 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: Antara





Some delegates visit Indonesia Pavilion held in the main area of International Monetary Fund- World Bank Group annual meetings 2018 in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Thursday (Oct 11, 2018). The expo displays Indonesian achievements in the economic, industrial, tourism and infrastructure sectors (ANTARA FOTO/ICom/Am IMF-WBG/Zabur Karuru/kye)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Indonesia Pavilion offers US$42.2 billion investment opportunities to investors taking part in the International Monetary Fund-World Bank Group annual meetings in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Oct 8-14, the State Enterprises Ministry said.

The investment opportunities come from 80 ongoing projects which are projected to cost US$86.1 billion, Deputy for Restructuring and Business Development at the State Enterprises Ministry Aloysius K. Ro said in a written statement released on Friday.

Infrastructure is one of the sectors that offers investment opportunities, he said.

Data from the ministry show investment opportunities in the 30 ongoing projects in the construction and infrastructure sector will reach US$16.2 billion, while investment opportunities in the manufacturing sector will reach US$600 million.

He said the government is focusing on five sectors in developing infrastructure in the country. They are electrification, road connectivity, sea connectivity, airport connectivity and digital broadband connectivity.

"We will ensure that basic infrastructure projects including toll roads, seaports, airports and telecommunication will be realized consistently. We will always encourage the improvement of infrastructures," he said.

The investment is needed to achieve the electrification ratio of 99.9 percent, build 1,794 km toll roads, increase the cargo capacity of seaports by 34.9 million tons and raise the capacity of airports to serve 235 million passengers at the end of 2019.

To ensure that the projects will run smoothly, Aloysius said the ministry has committed itself to encourage state-owned enterprises to increase their funding capacity through the money market and partnership with the private sector.

Through the strategic partnership between state-owned enterprises and the private sector there will be expertise sharing to build infrastructures according to global standards, he said.



Reporting by Mentari Dwi Gayati
Editing by Suharto, Yoseph Haryadi



Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Update : Jabodetabek toll road & opening estimation.
Total lenght : 278,7 Km
Opening (Estimate ) : 182,4km per- 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Trainmaker signs more purchase agreements with Philippines*
Jakarta | Wed, May 30, 2018 | 07:45 am





A train car produced by train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) is lifted onto a cargo vessel at Tanjung Perak Port to be sent to Bangladesh. (thejakartapost.com/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)

After signing an agreement in January, state-owned train manufacturer PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) signed on Monday another purchase agreement with Philippine National Railways (PNR).

The agreement consists of the purchase of four sets of diesel-powered trains with a value of US$21.4 million, as well as the purchase of three locomotives and 15 passenger trains with a total value of $26.1 million.

The trains will be delivered gradually from Jan. 18 until May 27, 2020.

Previously, INKA and PNR also signed a purchase agreement for two sets of diesel-powered trains in January with a contract value of $9.7 million.

“The [State-Owned Enterprises] Ministry will continue to support PT INKA in its expansion,” said Minister Rini Soemarno in a statement recently.

Previously, INKA also announced a deal worth Rp 1.3 trillion (US$92 million) to supply locomotives to Zambia, marking its first foray into the largely untapped African market.

*It is also looking at the possibility of exporting to other African countries, including Nigeria, Sudan, Mozambique and Egypt, as well as in Asian markets like Bangladesh, Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore and Australia, among others. (dwa)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Spending by tourists during Asian Games reaches Rp3.7 trillion*
Selasa, 16 Oktober 2018 20:41 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Antara





Logo of the 18th Asian Games 2018 (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta, (ANTARA) - A survey by the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) and the Economic and Community Study Institute of the University of Indonesia (LPEM UI) showed that spending by foreign and domestic tourists during the last Asian Games in the country reached Rp3.7 trillion.

Spending for souvenirs by the tourists was the largest, the Minister said at a Forum Merdeka Barat 9 here on Tuesday.

Around Rp655.4 billion of the foreign tourist spending of Rp1.9 trillion were for souvenir. Its was estimated there were 80,000 foreign tourists visiting the country during Asia`s largest sport even here in August.

Souvenir spending by domestic tourists was around Rp913.5 billion of their total spending of Rp1.8 trillion .

Length of stay of foreign tourists averaged 13 days or almost the same as the duration of the Asian Games. The domestic tourists from are outside the Greater Jakarta area stayed for three days on the average.

Chinese were the largest in number among the foreign tourists reaching 10,375 , followed by Japanese 10,038 , Koreans 7,443, and Malaysians 5,244 and Indians 5,001.

Indian tourists stayed the longest averaging 17 days as against Chinese 16 days, Bambang said.

Tourists from the Netherlands were quite many although that country did not take part in the regional sport event, he said, adding, there were 2,341 Dutch tourists with a length of stay averaging 15 days.

"Perhaps they are Indonesian origins with Dutch nationality," he said.

A survey earlier said the Asian Games costs around US$3.2 billion including infrastructure at US$2.4 billion mainly the Light Rail Transit (LRT) in Palembang costing around US$676 million and the renovation of Gelora Bung Karno Stadium in Jakarta.

The LRT connects the Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II International Airport and Jakabaring Stadium Complex and the renovation of Gelora Bung Karno Stadium in Jakarta.

Reporting by Calvin Basuki
Editing by Albert Saragih, Yoseph Haryadi
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Food Culture: Explaining Indonesians' Huge Appetite for Instant Noodles*
09 October 2018 | 

Food Culture
Instant Noodles
Mie Sedaap
Indomie
Instant noodles are very popular in Indonesia. Those who have visited a supermarket or minimarket in Indonesia must have come across a relatively big-sized section that is devoted to all sorts of instant noodle products. Those who have ever stood in line to pay at the local Indonesian supermarket may have noticed that a couple of instant noodle packages tend to be among the items purchased by customers. And those who ever watched local television may have noticed that there are a lot of instant noodle commercials on Indonesian TV.

Since its introduction to the Indonesian market around 50 years ago, instant noodles have become part of the Indonesian diet. Originally it was primarily known as a snack. For example when hungry late at night or when coming home after a tiring day, Indonesians opened and prepared an instant noodle package. However, nowadays instant noodles are increasingly used to replace lunch or dinner. Not seldom, people add some ingredients such as boiled eggs, vegetables and meatballs to their instant noodles to make it a more complete meal.

In fact, it is not rare for Indonesians to take a supply of instant noodle packages with them in their suitcases (as well as an electric kettle) when going on holiday abroad, especially when they visit Western countries where it may be difficult to find local food that meets their needs. For some the Indonesian instant noodle provides certainty that they can consume halal food (lawful in traditional Islamic law) abroad (the instant noodles that are produced by the biggest Indonesian manufacturers, such as Indomie and Mie Sedaap, are halal-certified).

It is of course not really necessary to bring instant noodles from Indonesia when going abroad. Indonesia’s biggest instant noodle manufacturer Indofood Sukses Makmur currently exports its instant noodles (with the Indomie brand) to around 80 countries. However, the price is obviously much higher abroad, while the selection of flavors is very limited.






*Indonesia’s Big Instant Noodles Market*

Based on data from Euromonitor, consumption of instant noodles has risen in Indonesia in recent years. Indonesia’s per capita instant noodle consumption stood at 5.2 kilograms in 2017, up from 4.7 kilograms in 2011. Only Japan tops Indonesia in terms of per capita instant noodles consumption. Japan’s population consumes 8.9 kilograms of instant noodles per year. The difference is that consumption of noodles is part of the food culture in Japan, while in Indonesia consumption of rice remains, by far, the most important item in the local food culture.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...ns-huge-appetite-for-instant-noodles/item8996

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> *Food Culture: Explaining Indonesians' Huge Appetite for Instant Noodles*
> 09 October 2018 |
> 
> Food Culture
> Instant Noodles
> Mie Sedaap
> Indomie
> Instant noodles are very popular in Indonesia. Those who have visited a supermarket or minimarket in Indonesia must have come across a relatively big-sized section that is devoted to all sorts of instant noodle products. Those who have ever stood in line to pay at the local Indonesian supermarket may have noticed that a couple of instant noodle packages tend to be among the items purchased by customers. And those who ever watched local television may have noticed that there are a lot of instant noodle commercials on Indonesian TV.
> 
> Since its introduction to the Indonesian market around 50 years ago, instant noodles have become part of the Indonesian diet. Originally it was primarily known as a snack. For example when hungry late at night or when coming home after a tiring day, Indonesians opened and prepared an instant noodle package. However, nowadays instant noodles are increasingly used to replace lunch or dinner. Not seldom, people add some ingredients such as boiled eggs, vegetables and meatballs to their instant noodles to make it a more complete meal.
> 
> In fact, it is not rare for Indonesians to take a supply of instant noodle packages with them in their suitcases (as well as an electric kettle) when going on holiday abroad, especially when they visit Western countries where it may be difficult to find local food that meets their needs. For some the Indonesian instant noodle provides certainty that they can consume halal food (lawful in traditional Islamic law) abroad (the instant noodles that are produced by the biggest Indonesian manufacturers, such as Indomie and Mie Sedaap, are halal-certified).
> 
> It is of course not really necessary to bring instant noodles from Indonesia when going abroad. Indonesia’s biggest instant noodle manufacturer Indofood Sukses Makmur currently exports its instant noodles (with the Indomie brand) to around 80 countries. However, the price is obviously much higher abroad, while the selection of flavors is very limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia’s Big Instant Noodles Market*
> 
> Based on data from Euromonitor, consumption of instant noodles has risen in Indonesia in recent years. Indonesia’s per capita instant noodle consumption stood at 5.2 kilograms in 2017, up from 4.7 kilograms in 2011. Only Japan tops Indonesia in terms of per capita instant noodles consumption. Japan’s population consumes 8.9 kilograms of instant noodles per year. The difference is that consumption of noodles is part of the food culture in Japan, while in Indonesia consumption of rice remains, by far, the most important item in the local food culture.
> 
> https://www.indonesia-investments.c...ns-huge-appetite-for-instant-noodles/item8996



Speaking of that, has anyone tried Indomie Telor Asin? How does it taste?


----------



## Nike

*Government invests Rp400 trillion for infrastructure*
Sabtu, 20 Oktober 2018 15:39 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Antara





President Joko Widodo . ANTARA FOTO/ICom/AM IMF-WBG/Wisnu Widiantoro/pras.

Badung, Bali (ANTARA News) - The central government has invested Rp400 trillion for infrastructure development in 2018, or twice the amount of infrastructure budget four years ago, which was Rp160 trillion, President Joko Widodo stated.

The larger infrastructure budget has encouraged the circulation of money in rural areas, according to the president.

"Thus, the central government does not spend the money but places large amounts of money to be right on target so the money revolves around the villages," Jokowi said at the opening of the 20th National Work Meeting on Appropriate Technology and 2018 Village Innovation Development Week at Garuda Wisnu Kencana, Bali, on Friday.

Infrastructure development is important to keep the money circulating and for improving the welfare of the villagers.

In order to improve the welfare of the people`s economy, the government will also propose village operational funds throughout Indonesia to revive the new economic points.

To do so, the president encouraged all local governments to leave the manual way of working in their governing system, and move to the application system, which is faster and easy to control.

With the Industrial Revolution 4.0, the local government must follow the development of technology and apply it to the performance of the government system.

If the local government does not follow the development of technology, it will be potentially reducing the welfare of the people in Indonesia and the country will be left behind compared to other countries.

"Be careful, the provincial government, district government, and village government must know and be able to anticipate this (challenge) so that we are not left behind other countries and we are no less competing with other countries," Jokowi noted.

Therefore, the president asked all local government officials to follow trends in technological developments, ranging from artificial intelligence to robotics and big data to virtual reality.

"We must also know about cryptocurrency and what a bitcoin is---our understanding over those new developments will help us manage and direct our governance," Jokowi remarked.


Reporting by Pande Yudha and Naufal Fikri Yusuf
Editing by Yashinta, Eliswan

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Industry ministry provides discount for SMIs to purchase machinery*
Minggu, 21 Oktober 2018 18:01 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Director General of Small and Medium Industries (SME) Ministry of Industry Gati Wibawaningsih (second right) said the Ministry of Industry continued a program which was aimed at providing machinery and equipment for small and medium industries (SMIs). (ANTARA News / Public Relations Bureau of the Ministry of Industry)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Industry continues a program which is aimed at providing machinery and equipment for small and medium industries (SMIs).

In 2014-2017 the program was applied to 380 IKMs. The machinery and equipment provided by the ministry included transportation, furniture, metals, and chemicals.

"The program of providing machinery and production-supporting equipment is aimed at increasing the productivity of SMIs and to boost their competitiveness in domestic and export markets," the Director General of SMIs, Ministry of Industry, Gati Wibawaningsih, said in a statement received by Antara here Sunday.

According to Gati, this strategic program has been implemented since 2009. In 2009-2012, the program was applied for SMIs engaged in clothing production. "After 2012, this program is available for all SMIs sectors," she said.

According to Gati, the production-equipment supply program was given in the form of discount by 30 percent for SMIs to purchase machinery or equipment made in Indonesia.

Meanwhile, SMIs which buy foreign-made machinery or equipment could get a discount by 25 percent.

"This program is very helpful for SMIs, especially in reducing equipment purchasing cost. This program is expected to increase production," she said.

In the 2014-2017 period, the total value of discount price given to SMIs amounted to Rp42,306 billion.

Gati added that the program was resumed in 2018 based on the Regulation of the Minister of Industry.

"The ministry has socialized the program to all SMIs," she explained.

On October 28, 2018 in Surakarta, the Directorate General of SMIs held a program to socialize the program. The program is expected to improve competitiveness in export.

The event was participated in by 200 SMIs from various sectors such as food, wooden-products, furniture, and 25 stakeholders.

"Through this socialization program, participants could directly find procedures, requirements and criteria related to the program. In addition, the SMIs were introduced to the latest technology," Gati said.

The introduction of industry technology 4.0 covered cloud computing, internet and artificial intelligence.

"We also include the SMIs in the e-Smart SMI program, so that in the future they will be able to market their products online under cooperation with some online marketplaces," he added.

Gati hoped that training on digital technology program will nurture national SMIs in developing their businesses, increasing the production and expanding the marketing.



Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by Libertina W Ambari


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Speaking of that, has anyone tried Indomie Telor Asin? How does it taste?



I've never heard of that particular variant. Although I'm currently stocking up food supply (shelf-stable) for emergency situation with Indomie Real Meat as part of the menu.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia has world`s ninth-fastest growing tourism sector*
Selasa, 23 Oktober 2018 20:28 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara






Tourism Minister Arief Yahya (ANTARA PHOTO/Akbar Nugroho Guma)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has been declared as having the ninth-fastest growing tourism sector in the world, the third in Asia, and the fastest-growing tourism in Southeast Asia.

"Indonesia is a country with the ninth-fastest growing tourism in the world, the third in Asia, and the fastest in ASEAN," Tourism Minister Arief Yahya remarked, while highlighting the achievements of the Joko Widodo administration in the past four years at the State Secretariat here, on Tuesday.

He cited a report of the UK`s media The Telegraph that put Indonesia among 20 countries with fastest growing tourism sector.

"They consider Indonesia`s tourism growth to be four times higher compared to the regional and global growth. The data have proven the claim," Yahya stated.

Indonesia`s tourism growth during the past few years has reached 25.68 percent compared to ASEAN, which recorded a seven percent growth and world`s growth at six percent.

According to the World Economy Forum (WEF), the country`s Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Index has shown significant growth, with an increase of 8 points in world ranking from 50 in 2015 to 42 in 2017.

Yahya noted that the tourism sector grew 22 percent in 2017, the second fastest after Vietnam, which recorded a 29 percent of growth, but higher than the 6.4 percent average growth of global tourism and 7 percent average growth in the ASEAN tourist industry.

"Vietnamese tourism grew faster as they made a lot of deregulations, while Malaysia grew by four percent, and so with Thailand," he continued.

Tourism sector has contributed US$15 billion to the state revenue in 2017, higher than the contribution of $12.2 billion in 2015 and $13.6 billion in 2016.

In 2018, the sector is targeted to get $17 billion of foreign exchange and $20 billion in 2020.

Meanwhile, foreign tourist visits to the country has increased significantly, from 9.7 million in 2015 to 11.5 million and 14 million in 2016 and 2017, respectively.

As of August, the number of foreign tourists visiting the country had reached 10.58 million of the total target of 17 million.

"Domestic tourists have also continued to increase. It has reached 255 million in 2015, 264 million in 2016, and 271 million in 2017," the minister remarked.

The ministry has committed to become the top contributor to the state revenue, with projection of $20 billion of revenue from the sector in 2019.

Indonesia`s rank in Tourism Index, according to the World Travel and Tourism Council (WTTC), has increased consistently, from rank 70 in 2013 to rank 50 in 2015 and 42 in 2017.

Indonesia`s tourism sector has achieved 46 awards in 22 countries in 2016, 27 awards in 13 countries in 2017, and 31 awards in nine countries as of the third quarter of 2018, Yahya disclosed.

Present at the occasion were Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita, Communication and Informatics Minister Rudiantara, Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani, and Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto.

Reporting by Hanni Sofia
Editing by Sri Haryati, Yoseph Hariyadi
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Japan agree on 79 billion yen loan for MRT*
Rabu, 24 Oktober 2018 16:11 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Antara





A Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) train for Jakarta's first phase route between Lebak Bulus and Bundaran Hotel Indonesia passes in South Jakarta on Monday (22/10/2018). (ANTARA FOTO/Dhemas Reviyanto/wsj.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Governments of Indonesia and Japan have agreed on a 70.210 billion yen (Rp10 trillion) loan to finance the construction of the track of the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) in the second phase.

The loan agreement was signed by Director General of Asia Pacific and Africa of the Foreign Office Desra Percaya and Japan`s Ambassador to Indonesia Masafumi Ishii here on Wednesday.

Councillor for Economy at the Japanese Embassy Shigemi Ando said the loan is a form of Japanese support for the government of Indonesia to facilitate transport in Jakarta.

"The Indonesian Government has shown strong commitment to providing efficient public transport with the MRT plan now in the final phase," he said.

The loan for 40 years with an annual interest of 0.1 percent would be used to finance the construction of an eight- kilometer track between the station of Bundaran Hotel Indonesia (HI), Central Jakarta and Kampung Bandan, North Jakarta.

The fund also would be used for development of first phase track between Lebak Bulus, South Jakarta and Bundaran HI, to be completed in December 2018.

Ando said the size of the loan fund is based on a feasibility study carried out by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

Construction of the MRT track in the second phase is to be completed in 2035.



Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
Editing by A Saragih

Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> Construction of the MRT track in the second phase is to be completed in 2035.



I bet it is a typo, it should be rather 2025


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Data center competition heats up in Southeast Asia*
source : Link





SINGAPORE -- Indonesia is challenging Singapore's dominance in data center investment by attracting industry giants Google, Alibaba and Amazon, with the latter proposing to pour nearly $1 billion into the country.

The U.S. internet giant Google said this month that Indonesia would become its newest Asian hub for cloud services. The plan, which means setting up a data center in the world's fourth most populous nation, will be taking form soon, said Google Asia Pacific Managing Director Rick Harshman, at a recent Google Cloud Summit in Jakarta. The company is making "long-term investments in the infrastructure," he added, without specifying the amount.

Google's move reflects a growing interest in Indonesia as an alternative to Singapore, traditionally the focus of cloud service investment because of its good fiber connectivity.






It follows a similar initiative by Amazon. The e-commerce heavyweight is set to invest 14 trillion rupiah ($924 million) in Indonesia over 10 years, initially focusing on cloud services. Amazon Vice President Werner Vogels pitched the proposal on Sept. 21 to Indonesian President Joko Widodo, said Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati, who attended the meeting at the presidential palace.

Plans call for introducing cloud computing unit Amazon Web Services to the Indonesian market, the finance minister said. Amazon's investment is also likely to entail the opening of its first data center in the country, because the cloud business "resides" in data centers, according to industry expert Lynus Pook, associate director of real estate service company Cushman & Wakefield.

*BENTLEY SYSTEMS ANNOUNCES YEAR IN INFRASTRUCTURE 2018 AWARDS WINNERS*
Source : Link





London — Bentley Systems, Incorporated announced the winners of the Year in Infrastructure 2018 Awards. The annual awards program honors the extraordinary work of Bentley users advancing design, construction, and operations of infrastructure throughout the world. Twelve independent jury panels of distinguished industry experts selected the 57 finalists from 420 nominations submitted by more than 340 user organizations around the world.

At a ceremony and gala at the conclusion of Bentley’s Year in Infrastructure 2018 Conference, Bentley acknowledged 19 Year in Infrastructure Awards winners and nine Special Recognition Awards winners.

*Year in Infrastructure 2018 Special Recognition Awards winners:*

*Bridges*
WIJAYA KARYA (Persero) Tbk – Design and Build of Road Bridge at Teluk Lamong Port Project – Gresik-Surabaya, East Java, Indonesia

*Communications Networks*
iForte Solusi Infotek – iForte Fiber Management System – Jakarta, Indonesia

*Environmental Engineering*
WIJAYA KARYA (Persero) Tbk – Landslide Disaster Protection Project on the National Road Network – Cianjur, West Java, Indonesia

*Manufacturing*
Digital Engineering (BIM) Center of Shenyang Aluminum & Magnesium Engineering & Research Institute Co., Ltd. – Alumina Refinery Project Cooperated between CHALCO and Indonesia – Bukit Batu, West Kalimantan, Indonesia


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Bungaterakhir said:


> *Data center competition heats up in Southeast Asia*
> source : Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGAPORE -- Indonesia is challenging Singapore's dominance in data center investment by attracting industry giants Google, Alibaba and Amazon, with the latter proposing to pour nearly $1 billion into the country.
> 
> Google's move reflects a growing interest in Indonesia as an alternative to Singapore, traditionally the focus of cloud service investment because of its good fiber connectivity.



Indonesia still has very long way to outcompete Singapore for cloud storage market. *The main reason any major company willing to build their datacenter in Indonesia is to cater Indonesia market and NOT regional market.*

For those of you whose wondering as the why I said Indonesia still lack far behind, it's due to the QUALITY of the infrastructure particularly PLN distribution grid and *the availability of skilled human resources (of which we do not have).* For example I've just recently end up buying a new laptop because the hardrive (and apparently so does the motherboard) of my previous laptop were fried due to square-wave that was coming from PLN line. And that was not the first case of my electronics was damaged due to square-wave coming out of PLN line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*
ASEAN Most Valuable Brands (USD bn)*

1. Indonesia = 848 
2. Singapore = 530
3. Philippines = 524
4. Malaysia = 523
5. Thailand = 509
6. Vietnam = 235
7. Myanmar = 52
*
ASEAN Strongest Brands by Rating*

1. Singapore = AAA+
2. Malaysia = AAA-
3. Indonesia = AA
4. Thailand = AA
5. Philippines = A+
6. Vietnam = A+
7. Myanmar = A-

The global brand valuation consultancy firm evaluates a country’s national brand on the brands based there and the economy as a whole by weighing up various socio-economic factors. a strong national brand denotes a highly attractive environment for investment, encouraging inward investment, adding value to exports, and attracting tourists and skilled migrants

Indonesia's Brand Rating is already same par with China, India, South korea, Spain = AA, in ASEAN it's also same par with Thailand (AA), but still below of Singapore (AAA+) and Malaysia (AAA-).

http://brandfinance.com/images/upload/brand_finance_nation_brands_reports_2018.pdf

....


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Japan explore industry, human resource collaboration*
Kamis, 25 Oktober 2018 14:32 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Industry minister Airlangga Hartarto opens Making Indonesia 4.0 seminar at Ministry of Industry in Jakarta on Wednesday. (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Japan are exploring opportunities to enhance comprehensive collaboration in the industrial sector to strengthen the economic structure of both nations to prepare for the industrial revolution era 4.0.

"This is in accordance with the Making Indonesia 4.0 roadmap, which is one of the priority programs to attract global companies to invest in the country," Industrial Minister Airlangga Hartarto noted in a statement received by Antara here, Thursday.

Cooperation with Japan can provide technology transfer to local companies, the minister remarked after meeting with Saitama Prefecture Governor Kiyoshi Ueda at the Ministry of Industry, Jakarta.

At the meeting, the Saitama Prefecture delegation pointed out various areas of potential that can be explored by Indonesian and Japanese industrial players.

"Saitama is one of the locations of Honda`s parent factories. Nissan`s R&D Center is also there. In addition, the prefecture is strong in the pharmaceutical as well as food and beverage industries," he remarked.

According to Airlangga, Saitama is the fifth contributing province to Japan`s gross domestic product.

"The Saitama prefecture administration will facilitate cooperation in the industrial sector, including the development of human resource competencies. In Saitama, there are companies that develop signaling systems to support MRT. They invite our engineers to learn such technology in Saitama," he remarked.

On the occasion, Airlangga asserted the Indonesian government`s commitment to developing the manufacturing industry in future.

"We are determined to continue to create a more conducive business climate by launching several economic policy packages and facilitating business permit processes. There is also Making Indonesia 4.0 as a strategy to implement the industrial revolution 4.0," he added.

In an effort to create a skilled workforce, including the ones ready to enter the industrial revolution era 4.0, to meet today`s industry demands, the Ministry of Industry has launched a vocational education program with a link and match scheme. The program also involves industries in several provinces in Indonesia.

"We have established cooperation with 609 industries and 1,753 vocational schools in this program," he explained.

The industry minister is optimistic that his meeting with the Saitama Prefecture governor would support Japanese investment in Indonesia, especially in the small, medium, and large-scale industrial sectors.

In 2017, Japanese investment was the second-largest in Indonesia, valued at US$8.4 billion.

Meanwhile, during the January-April 2018 period, the realization of Japanese investment was the second-largest, valued at $1.4 billion, spread across 375 projects.



Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by Libertina W Ambari




Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> I've never heard of that particular variant. Although I'm currently stocking up food supply (shelf-stable) for emergency situation with Indomie Real Meat as part of the menu.


https://food.detik.com/info-kuliner/d-4132289/yang-terbaru-dan-bakal-hits-mie-instan-rasa-telur-asin


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Morocco sign five memoranda of understanding*
Jumat, 26 Oktober 2018 19:46 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Antara





Indonesian deputy foreign minister AM Fachir (right) and his counterpart from Morroco Mounia Boucetta (lefti) shake hand after signing an MoU for bilateral cooperation at 2nd Indonesia-Morroco Joint Commission Meeting in Jakarta on Friday (26/10/2018). (ANTARA/Yashinta Difa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Deputy Foreign Minister A. M. Fachir and his counterpart from Morocco Mounia Boucetta have signed five memoranda of understanding (MoU) during the 2nd Indonesia-Morocco Joint Commission Session in Jakarta on Friday.

Morocco is an important partner and Indonesia`s main trading partner in the North African region. Indonesia and Morocco encourage peace and stability in each region and the world.

"The Joint Commission Meeting is a mechanism to review the progress in relations between the two countries and discuss various efforts to resolve issues related to the interests of the two countries," Deputy Foreign Minister Fachir noted here on Friday.

On the occasion, the two deputy ministers signed five MoUs on visa-free facilities for diplomats, energy, religious affairs, diplomatic studies, and prevention of drug trafficking.

For visa-free agreements for diplomatic passport holders, it has immediately functioned effectively, but four other MoUs require implementation mechanisms, monitoring mechanisms, as well as action plans.

"We agree that in the next three months, each ministry and institution will communicate to prepare and formulate an action plan to be implemented in 2019," he stated.

In addition to the five MoUs, Indonesia and Morocco have encouraged economic cooperation by starting discussions on preferential trade agreements to increase trade volume between the two countries, which in 2017 was recorded at US$154.8 million.

In the industrial sector, the two countries agreed to explore Indonesia`s investment cooperation plan in the field of fertilizer production, as Morocco has enormous reserves of phosphate.

Morocco can support the fertilizer industry for Indonesian agriculture.

In the socio-religious field, Indonesia and Morocco promote moderate Islam and support student exchanges between the two countries.

In particular, the deputy minister urged the King of Morocco to visit Indonesia in an effort to strengthen bilateral relations between the two countries.

Meanwhile, Moroccan Deputy Foreign Minister Boucetta stressed the need to maintain political dialog between the two foreign ministers, especially on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly, and other multilateral forums.

Boucetta also agreed to continue to monitor the implementation of all cooperation agreements that have been signed with Indonesia in an attempt to produce an action plan that can be implemented immediately.





Reporting by Yashinta Difa
Editing by Azis Kurmala


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, egypt sign US$67.5 million business deals*
Sabtu, 27 Oktober 2018 05:51 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesian Embassy in Cairo Egypt

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian and Egyptian businessmen have signed business deals valued at US$67.5 million during the five-day Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) 2018 which will end on Sunday, the Indonesian Embassy in Cairo said in a statement released on Friday.

The Trade Ministry has routinely organized the largest trade expo in Indonesia, with the aim of boosting its exports to friendly countries.

During the expo, held at the Indonesia Convention Exhibition in Bumi Serpong Damai (ICE BSD) southwest of Jakarta, the Indonesian Embassy in Cairo has successfully assisted in the signing of six agreements between businessmen of the two countries, with a total value of US$67.5 million.

The six agreements include those between coffee producer PT Asal Jaya and Haggag Co Import and Export Co and Groups, with a value of US$30 million, tire producer PT Gajah Tunggal and Baraka Contracting and Trading, valued at US$20 million, and coconut, spice and essential oil producer PT Global Coconut and El Hamd Co for Import and Export, with a value of US$8 million.

The other agreements are between state-owned ethanol and glycerin producer PT Perkebunan Nusantara III and Egyptian Mediterranean Co, with a value of US$5 million, spice producer PT Agrorina and Awlad Abdel Sanad Co, valued at US$2.5 million, and soap and detergent producer PT Orson Indonesia and Stella Co, with a value of US$2 million.

Following the signing of the business deals, Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita received the Egyptian delegation, led by Indonesian Ambassador to Egypt Helmy Fauzi, in the minister`s VVIP room at ICE BSD.

At the meeting, Enggartiasto praised Egyptian importers for their loyalty for maintaining good relations with Indonesia.

Ambassador Helny said the embassy will organize many trade missions in Egypt, as part of efforts to increase Indonesia`s exports to the Middle Eastern country.

Reporting by Yuni Arisandy
Editing by Suharto, Eliswan
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Pupuk Indonesia reports increase in fertilizer sales and production*
Sabtu, 27 Oktober 2018 17:03 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





PT Pupuk Indonesia Holding Company (PIHC) (FOTO ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean)

Bontang, E. Kalimantan, (ANTARA News) - State-owned fertilizer holding company Pupuk Indonesia recorded a 7 percent increase in sales to 8.95 million tons in the third quarter of 2018 from the same period last year.

Sales of subsidized fertilizers for food crops alone reached 6.6 million tons or an increase of 300,000 tons,Chief Executive of the holding company of state-owned fertilizer companies Aas Asikin Idat told reporters here on Saturday.

"Pupuk Indonesia has given priority to distribution of subsidized fertilizers for food crop sector," Aas Asikin said.

He said the increase in sales was attributable partly to growing exports. Exports by the company reach 770,000 tons of fertilizers mainly urea and 439,000 tons of ammonia valued at US$332 million or an increase of 60 percent from the same period in 2017.

He said the company gives priority to supplying domestic requirement for food crops under the the Public Service Obligation (PSO) program.

"Exports are allowed only when domestic requirement has been fully secured," he said, adding sales to subsidy sector especially plantations, also increased to 1,552 million tons or 200,000 tons higher than in the same period last year.

The company also recorded an increase of 12 percent in production to 5,645 million tons of all types of fertilizer and 4,346 million tons of ammonia, he said.

Efficiency has also been recorded in the use of gas as feed stock . Currently gas consumption ratio is 28.5 MMBTU per ton, lower than last year resulting in a cut in production cost.

Aas said Pupuk Indonesia will seek to increase its production of compound fertilizer NPK (natrium, phosphate and kalium) to increase its competitiveness in the global market.

He said the company has taken the necessary steps toward large scale production of NPK, production of basic materials for NPK , development of new fertilizer products, expansion of business to non fertilizer sectors, and development of integrated research center.

"Ahead we will prioritize development of non urea fertilizer products," he said. The company`s main product is urea fertilizer utilizing natural gas from Bontang.

He said currently the world urea market is over supplied. In addition , the prospects of fertilizer business is encouraging amid the growing population and shrinking farm land.

"Fertilizers with greater efficacy such as NPK are needed to increase productivity of farm lands, which are limited in availability," he said.

Recently Pupuk Indonesia launched the Project of 2.4 million tons of NPK to increase its production capacity for NPK from 3.1 million tons at present to 5.5 million tons in 2021.

The company also will build NPK 5 factory in Petrokimia Gresik with a capacity of 500,000 tons a year, Aas said.

With that capacity, Pupuk Indonesia could control the NPK market in the country especially for the plantation sector to strengthening the national food security , he said.

To support the program to increase NPK production, Pupuk Indonesia needs to secure supply of basic materials.

"The company plans to build phosphoric acid and sulfuric acid factories in Lhoksemauwe, North Aceh and buy mining companies producing rock phosphate, KCl, and DAP," he said.
Reporting by Juwita Trisna Rahayu (SYS/AS)
Editing by Albert Saragih
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Transaction of 2018 Trade Expo Indonesia reaches Rp126.77 trillion*
Senin, 29 Oktober 2018 05:13 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





The signing of the cooperation between the Ministry of Trade and trading partners from four countries on the sidelines of the 2018 Trade Expo Indonesia event in Tangerang, Banten. (ANTARA News/ Sella Panduarsa Gareta)

Tangerang, Banten (ANTARA News) - The transaction of the 2018 Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) successfully reached Rp126.77 trillion until 12.00 p.m local time.

Minister of Trade Enggartiasto Lukita made the remarks at the closing of TEI 2018 at the International Convention Exhibition Bumi Serpong Damai (ICE BSD) in Tangerang, Banten on Sunday (Oct 28).

"The transaction of TEI 2018 successfully reached 8.45 billion US dollars, equivalent to Rp.126.77 trillion. The transaction exceeded the initial target of 1.5 billion US dollars," Enggartiasto Lukita said in a statement received here on Sunday.

The minister explained, the total transaction value of TEI 2018 consisted of investment transactions of 5.55 billion US dollars, tourism transactions amounting to 170.5 million US dollars, and product transactions totaling 2.73 billion US dollars.

The details of product transactions consisted of transactions in goods and services amounting to 1.42 billion US dollars and 1.31 billion US dollars, respectively.

The product transaction came from the MoU of product purchase mission of 811 million US dollars, direct transactions amounting to 470.65 million US dollars, 85.6 million US dollars in local trade missions, 51.29 million US dollars in business matching, and 680 thousand US dollars in Culinary Exhibitions and Local Food.

"We should be proud of the achievement of this year`s transaction because the transaction exceeded the initial target of 1.5 billion US dollars," Lukita said.

The minister revealed that the products in great demand are products of information and technology, processed foods, chemical products, crude palm oil (CPO), fishery products, and paper products.

Meanwhile, countries with the highest trade transaction value are Saudi Arabia, Japan, Britain, Egypt and the United States.

"This transaction proves that our national products are increasingly recognized for their quality according to the tastes of the export market. This is in accordance with the theme of TEI 2018 " Creating Products for Global Opportunities," the minister added.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa
Editing by Azis Kurmala, Bustanuddin
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia predicted to break into rank of 4 largest flight market*
Senin, 29 Oktober 2018 08:13 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





A Garuda Indonesia office in Guangzhou, China . (M. Irfan Ilmie/pras.)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will break into the ranks of four largest global flight markets in 2030, The International Air Transport Association (IATA) has predicted.

Indonesia will grow from the 10th largest in 2017 to the 4th in 2030 , IATA said in its website here on Sunday.

It said among 10 countries with largest number of air passengers a rising trend is recorded by Indonesia in the period of 2017-2030.

In the period of 2018-2019, Indonesia rose to the 9th relegating France to the 10th largest flight market, and in 2030-2037 Indonesia will continue to rise to the 4th largest relegating Britai and Spain to the 5th and 6th respectively, it predicted.

In the 7 years period, Indonesia will remain in the 4th after China, the United States and India, it said.

IATA in its report also said in mid 2020, China would replace the United States at the top.

Meanwhile, in 2024, India would bring down Britain from the 3rd place and at that time Indonesia would be the 8th largest replacing Italy.

IATA also predicted an increase in the number of air passengers in the world, saying the number would double to 8.2 billion in 2037.

"Aviation is growing and profitable. The two fold increase in 20 years would create 100 million jobs in the world. There are two important things in the increase. First we see steady shift in air traffic to the East. Second we predict negative impact on the aviation growth if tight and restrictive protectionism is adopted," CEO of IATA Alexandre de Juniac said.

He predicted the number of air passengers would grow more than 50 percent in the Asia-Pacific region in the next 20 years.

The rapid increase will follow the sustainable economic growth and improved income of the people.

Reporting by M. Irfan Ilmie
Editing by A Saragih
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*W Java offers projects at Indonesia Infrastructure Week*
source : https://en.antaranews.com/news/120077/w-java-offers-projects-at-indonesia-infrastructure-week

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - The West Java Provincial Administration will offer 25 infrastructure projects, worth approximately Rp280 trillion (about US$18,418,680,000), at the Indonesia Infrastructure Week (IIW) held at the Jakarta International Expo from Oct 31 to Nov 2, 2018.

The Head of West Java Province`s One-Stop Integrated Services and Investment Office, Dadang Mohamad, here Wednesday said that some large infrastructure projects were offered by the West Java Provincial Administration, including business opportunities at the West Java International Airport (BJIB) and an Aero city at BIJB in Majalengka District and the Bandung Metropolitan Urban Railways project in Bandung Raya area.

Other projects are accessibility to BIJB in the form of railways and toll road constructions, Legok Nangka waste management in Bandung District, and mini hydro power plant construction in Pasir Jambu and Kertamukti.


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia receives 1.35 million foreign tourist arrivals in September*

Reporter: Antara 17 hours ago





Foreign tourists in Bali.The number of foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia totaled 1.35 million or 10.56 percent smaller than in the previous month, the Central Bureau of Statistic (BPS) said here on Thursday. (ANTARA Photo/Wira Suryantala)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The number of foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia totaled 1.35 million or 10.56 percent smaller than in the previous month, the Central Bureau of Statistic (BPS) said here on Thursday.

Head of the BPS Suharyanto said the decline in September is normal as the holiday season had been over and Europe began to enter autumn that month.

The sharpest decline in the number of arrivals was recorded by Tanjung Benoa, Bali, and the number of foreign tourist visiting Tanjung Benoa is not many, Suharyanto.

The second steepest fall was recorded by South Sumatra after the a sharp rise in August thanks to the 2018 Asian Games.

High increase was recorded by Sam Ratulangi, Manado, after the opening of direct flight with China; and by West Kalimantan specially thanks to visits by Malaysian tourists across the border.

Around 67 percent of foreign visitors to Indonesia are by air. The largest numbers came from China, followed by Malaysia, Timor Leste, and Australia.

Foreign tourist arrivals in Indonesia increased by 8.11 percent year-on-year and Bali was the main destination (556,000), followed by Jakarta (250,000) and Batam (154,000) in September this year.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) targets to welcome a total of 20 million foreign tourists in Indonesia in 2019. This is ambitious compared to 11.52 million tourist arrivals in 2015 his first full year presidency.

Hiramsyah Thaib, Team Leader of Acceleration for the Development of Priority Tourism Destination at Indonesia`s Tourism Ministry, said a combined total of US$20 billion worth of investment is needed to turn ten priority destinations into great tourist attractions, equipped with updated infrastructure and plenty of facilities such as hotels, restaurants, shops, bars, parks, and more.

It is estimated that about US$10 billion is needed for infrastructure development - such as roads, ports, airports, and electricity - in the ten priority tourist destinations, while the remaining US$10 billion are needed to build all tourism facilities that are needed by tourists.

Thaib said a couple of priority destinations have already managed to attract a significant amount of investment. For example, Lake Toba in North Sumatra has welcomed a few investors so far.

Currently, several projects are under construction near Lake Toba with a combined value of US$75 million.

Mandalika on the island of Lombok even managed to attract US$977 million worth of investment so far.

However, Mandalika was declared a Special Economic Zone (for agro industry and ecotourism industry), implying investors enjoy fiscal incentives to invest in this area.

Thaib added that investors from several countries have showed interest in projects related to the ten priority tourist destinations.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by Alebert Saragih

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Central Java increases use of renewable energy*
Jumat, 2 November 2018 14:40 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara






Workers are active in the PT Geo Dipa Energy Geothermal Power Plant (PLTP) installation area in the Dieng plateau, Banjarnegara, Central Java, (ANTARA PHOTO/ANIS EFIZUDIN)

Semarang, C Java, (ANTARA News) - The Central Java provincial government continues to increase the utilization of new and renewable energy by cooperating with various related parties.

"We are attempting to improve the use of alternative energy through tapping the potential of biogas, biomass, and swamp gas energy," Central Java Deputy Governor Taj Yasin Maimoen remarked here on Friday.

He said the local government develops rural electricity through alternative energy-based power plants and organizes independent energy village competitions and saves water energy.

The Central Java deputy governor, better known as Gus Yasin, explained that the energy mix in the province in 2017 for new and renewable energy was recorded at 9.56 percent and in accordance with the National Energy General Plan, and the proportion of new and renewable energy in the energy mix will then be increased.

"In 2018, it is targeted at 10.31 percent, while in 2025, it will reach 21.32 percent, and by 28.82 percent in 2050," he stated.

Other efforts to develop new and renewable energy while supporting the increase in the electrification ratio are the construction of the "Solar Home System" Solar Power Plant (PLTS SHS), which is also a solution to meeting the electrical energy needs for household lighting, especially in remote areas that are difficult to reach.

The construction of 488 units of PLTS SHS in Central Java had been implemented from 2013 to 2017, with an installed capacity of 24.4 kilowattpeak, while in 2018, there are 87 units of PLTS SHS in the districts of Jepara, Klateny, and Semarang.

"We also develop new and renewable energy through the construction of 75 units of biogas demonstration plots in Central Java in the 2013-2017 period, while in 2018, a total of 10 units of biogas demonstration plots are being built in Semarang, Boyolali, Karanganyar, Wonogiri and Klaten districts," Maimoen noted.

He stated that in 2017, a swamp gas demonstration plot was also built in Rajek Village, Grobogan District, with 22 beneficiaries.

Reporting by Wisnu Adhi Nugroho
Editing by Otniel Tamindael

Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Negative campaigns against palm oil reaches Russia*
Sabtu, 3 November 2018 14:12 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Topan Mahdi (left) Chairman of the Indonesian Palm Oil Entrepreneurs Association (GAPKI) listened to the explanation of the representative of the Russian Oil and Fat Association Yulia Dementyeva on the sidelines of the 14th Indonesian Palm Oil Conference (IPOC) & 2019 Outlooke, in Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARANews / Risbiani Fardaniah)

Nusa Dua, Bali, (ANTARA News) - Negative campaigns, which begin in Western Europe, already reached Russia linking the tropical vegetable oil environmental damage and that it is hazardous to health.

Russians are not very concerned with environment but they are very sensitive to issue related to the healthiness of food, representative of the Russian Association Vegetable Oil and Fat Yulia Dementyeva said .

"We have information that palm oil was cheaper and palm oil was used to produce edible chemicals," Yulia, who took part in the two-day international conference of the 14th Indonesia Palm Oil Conference (IPOC) and 2019 Price Outlook di Nusa Dua, Bali, ending here on Friday.

The information discouraged Russian consumers from using palm oil for cooking, she said.

"However, after coming to Indonesia at the invitation of the Oil Palm Plantation Fund Management Agency (BPDP) and visited palm oil processing factories we have different view about palm oil," she added.

She said she and a number of Russian journalists were shown how palm oil was processed to turn out many products including edible oil and chemical materials for cosmetics and soap.

"We are surprised at seeing cooking oil from palm oil sold at supermarkets," Yulia said on the sidelines of the international conference.

Alexander Gavrilenko from the Russian National Agrarian Agency, said Russia needs larger supply of vegetable oil and currently vegetable oil supplies are dominated by sunflower oil.?

Alexander said palm oil could be an alternative vegetable oil in Russia cheaper in price but most Russians are still doubt the healthiness of palm oil for food.

He said his visit to oil palm plantations in Raiu seeing the process of producing palm oil changed his view of the vegetable oil.

"I will write something about palm oil that the Russian people would know that they have alternative edible vegetable oil," Alexander, who works for an agricultural media in Rostov, Russia.

Polina Kondrashina from Interfax News Agency and Artem Falchev from Milknews, who have also visited oil palm plantation and palm oil processing factories in Riau also said they had different view of palm oil after visiting Indonesia.?

Artem, who works for consumer goods mdia, including dairy products said in Russia palm oil is used mainly as the feed stock for emulsion only as it is cheaper than milk fat. ?

"Therefore, in Russia products using animal fats and vegetable fats particularly palm oil are set separately," he said.

An official of the Indonesian embassy in Moscow Adiguna Wijaya said Indonesia`s exports of palm oil to Russia have continued to increase and now the second largest after machinery exports .?

Palm oil exports to Russia were valued at US$551 million last year when Indonesia `s total exports to that country were valued at US$2.48 billion and Indonesia`s imports in the bilateral trade were worth US$788.8 million.

Indonesia is the world`s largest producer of palm oil and is facing marketing problem especially in Europe where negative campaign against the commodity is strong.

Reporting by Risbiani Fardaniah
Editing by Albert Saragih

Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*News Feature - Indonesia needs efficiency in sugar production by Andi Abdussalam*
Sabtu, 3 November 2018 21:13 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Andi Abdussalam





Farmers harvest sugarcane to send to a sugar factiry in Nganjuk, East Java, on Monday (21/5/2018). (ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia, which has extensive and fertile land, should logically be able to maintain its sugarcane plantations and sugar mills efficiently, in order to meet the need for sugar of its people.

However, so far, the government still has to import the commodity to meet about 50 percent of its people`s need, particularly sugar for industry.

The problem that the country`s sugar business is facing is the inefficiency of most of its sugar mills. Additionally, the sucrose content of the country`s sugarcane and the competitiveness of its sugar production are both low.

White sugar production by the country`s sugar mills is only about 2.7 to 3 million tons per annum or only about 50 percent of the need at about 5 to 6 million tons. Thus, the balance should be covered by imports.

The production of the sugar factories was affected partly due to the condition of the old mills. Hence, the Ministry of State-owned Enterprises (SOE) announced last year that it was planning, beginning in 2018, to shut down 23 of the 45 sugar mills in Java in stages by 2020.

According to the Center for Indonesian Policy Studies (CIPS), the national sugar mills should increase the competitiveness of sugarcane farmers? production by increasing the sucrose content of their canes.

Chief researcher of CIPS, Hizkia Respatiadi, noted in a written statement last month (Oct 20) that until mid 2018, the extraction level of sucrose content of Indonesia`s sugarcane was only about 7.5 percent.

This level is below those of the Philippines and Thailand which reached 9.20 percent and 10.70 percent, respectively. If Indonesia, the Philippines, and Thailand produce the same quantity of sugar, then Indonesia needs to harvest sugar 22.67 percent higher than that of the Philippines and 42.67 percent higher than that of Thailand.

"As an example, if Indonesia, the Philippines, and Thailand intend to produce 1 million tons of sugar, then Indonesia should harvest 13.3 million tons of sugarcane, while the Philippines and Thailand only need 10.8 million tons and 9.3 million tons, respectively," Respatiadi noted.

Increasing the sucrose content of the sugarcane can be done through the efficiency of the sugar factory. For this reason, real efforts are needed to revitalize sugar factories in Indonesia.

Sugar factories in Indonesia are generally hundreds of years old because they have been operating since the Dutch occupation in Indonesia. In addition, farmers also need the availability of good quality seeds and fertilizers.

The increase in sucrose content of sugarcane is needed to boost the competitiveness of farmers` sugar. Even though the price for the absorption of farmers` sugar by the state-logistics agency (Bulog) has been set at Rp9.7 thousand per kilogram, the low sucrose content is thought to be the main cause for the difficulty of farmers to sell their products.

If Bulog does not want to buy farmers` sugar, then it is feared that commercial industries also do not want to buy it. Nevertheless, Respatiadi also suggested that there may be other factors that cause local production of farmers not to be absorbed.

"We need to look at this problem from the business perspective. Another possibility on why farmers cannot sell their sugarcane crops is because there are currently a lot of sugar stocks in the market. Hence, sugar mills think they do not need to supply the market with sugar again and so they refuse to buy farmers` sugarcane. Therefore, Bulog cannot buy sugar from sugar factories," he explained.

However, this could only be realized if Indonesian sugar prices were low, he added. The average price of national white crystal sugar in August 2018 reached Rp12,386 per kilogram, which was almost three times the world price of Rp4,591.48 per kilogram in the same period.

In the meantime, the Association of the Indonesian Sugar Cane Farmers (APTRI) stated that virtually Bulog has absorbed farmers` sugarcane crops. APTRI executive officer Sunardi Edy Sukamto remarked in a release last month that APTRI has agreed to the selling price to Bulog and is consistent with the policies that have been taken.

He explained that currently most of the farmers` sugar cane has been cut down and farmers` sugar has been bought by Bulog on assignments from the government. Sukamto explained that the farmers` sugar had been partially absorbed by traders before the assignment of Bulog.

"We understand that even though it is tough, Bulog continues to carry out its commitment; yet in the process, there are payments that are not smooth, because there may be an administrative process and the amount of funds available at Bulog. Moreover, the amount is not small, around Rp1.2 trillion," he added.

However, he continued, it was not right when the sugar had been purchased, but there were those who wanted the price to be raised.

"When the farmers have been billing, when the sugar has been bought by Bulog, when the producers have sold them to the traders, when sugar is in the hands of the traders, and there is a rally asking for the price to be raised, then those who will enjoy the benefits are not farmers," he revealed.

He explained that sugar from farmers under the non-state-owned or private sugar companies had also been absorbed by traders, and thus sugar is under the control of traders.


Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*36 Indonesian companies participate in China import exhibition*
Minggu, 4 November 2018 11:04 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Oriental Pearl Tower as an icon of the City of Shanghai, China, is decorated to welcome CIIE participants on November 5-10, 2018. (M. Irfan Ilmie)

Shanghai, China (ANTARA News) - As many as 36 Indonesian companies are participating in the China International Import Exhibition (CIIE) in Shanghai held on October 5-10, 2018.

Among the 36 companies were large-scale ones such as Mayora Indofood, Sekar Laut, and Kapal Api, according information collected by Antara, here, Sunday.

The Indonesian companies participating at the largest import exhibition in China are mostly engaged in food and beverage industry, including swallow nests and its derivative products which are favored by Chinese people, as well as palm oil.

In addition to the 36 companies, there are 19 other Indonesian companies participating in the exhibition, including those which are exploring opportunities for exports to China.

The Indonesian Ambassador to China, Djauhari Oratmangun, hoped that the companies and associations participated in Shanghai exhibition could be better known in China and would have significant transactions.

"Of course we also hope to boost Indonesia`s exports to China. Especially with the status of the country of honor at CIIE, we hope there will be a lot of visitors coming to the Indonesian Pavilion," the ambassador said.

Through CIIE the Chinese government loosens its import policy. At the event the Chinese Ministry of Finance cuts tariffs for certain imported products.

Meanwhile, Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, Luhut Panjaitan and Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukito are scheduled to attend the event which is held in the richest city in China.

A week before the CIIE is held, security in Shanghai City is tightened. The number of security personnel, and protocols at airports, train stations, hotels and other vital objects is doubled.

The passengers checking at Pudong International Airport and Hongqiao International Airport using metal detectors is usually carried out once. Towards the international event, this procedure is conducted twice, namely, at the departure main door and the passenger`s identity card checkpoint.

Similarly, hotels in Shanghai are using metal detectors for every visitor when entering the building.

The atmosphere of CIIE can be seen in strategic places with light blue banners and mascots displayed at various places.

A giant e-commerce, Alibaba Group has launched the Indonesian Pavilion which showcases a number of superior products from Indonesia. These products are sold in an online sales platform, Tmall Global`s.

Reporting by M. Irfan Ilmie
Editing by Libertina Widya Ambari


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*53 Indonesian tourism companies participate in London travel market*
Minggu, 4 November 2018 11:13 WIB - 5 Views

Reporter: Antara





World Trade Market (WTM) London (wtm.com)

London (ANTARA News) - As many as 53 Indonesian tourism industries consisting of hotels, tour operators, travel agents, and Destination Management Company (DMC) from seven provinces, namely, Jakarta, Bali, West Nusa Tenggara, East Nusa Tenggara, West Papua, West Java and Central Java, are participating in the 39th World Travel Market (WTM) in London.

The European Regional Marketing Development Assistant to the Ministry of Tourism, Agustini Rahayu, told Antara here Sunday that Indonesia`s participation in the tourism exhibition held on November 5-7 2018 would be beneficial for the Indonesian tourism industry.

The Indonesian Pavilion at the WTM will feature the traditional Phinisi ship as the focal point with a touch of traditional Balinese architecture.

Nine provincial administrations also displays the Indonesian Pavilion, namely, Lampung, Bali, Jakarta, Southeast Sulawesi, Central Java, West Papua, East Nusa Tenggara, Gorontalo and North Sumatra.

The increasing number of local administrations participating in the 2018 London WTM shows the high awareness to promote national tourism potentials, Agustini said.

The WTM is an important event to promote Indonesia`s tourism tagline of Wonderful Indonesia in achieving the target of foreign tourists, especially from the UK. From year to year, the business potential generated at the WTM London continues to increase.

In 2017, 3,521 Indonesian tour packages were sold, an increase from 2,132 packs in 2016. In 2018, 4,225 Indonesian tour packages are expected to be sold with an estimated foreign exchange potential obtained by Indonesia, amounting to Rp3.08 trillion (about US$205,979,620).

Some main programs at WTM London 2018 are B2B (sellers meet buyers) meetings, B2C (business meet customers), coffee corner and mixologist, spa, music and dance performances, awarding, and business meetings.

Agustini pointed out that Britain is still the country with the highest foreign tourist from Europe, followed by France, the Netherlands, Germany and Russia. From year to year, the number of British tourists visiting Indonesia shows a positive trend.

In 2016, there were 328,882 tourists from UK visited Indonesia and increased to 361,197 in 2017. In 2018, 390,000 British tourists are expected to visit Indonesia.

To reach the target, the Indonesian Ministry of Tourism in collaboration with the Indonesian Embassy in London and the UK VITO (Visit Indonesia Tourism Officer) are participating in the 2018 WTM London.

Although British tourists tend to prefer cultural tourism, Indonesia`s natural beauty, especially Bali, is still a favorite, Agustini Rahayu said.



Reporting by Zeynita Gibbons
Editing by Libertina Widya Ambari, Fardah

Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s open unemployment rate reaches 5.43 percent in August: BPS*
Senin, 5 November 2018 21:58 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. Thousands of job seekers scrambled for registration forms at the job fair arena in Curug, Serang, Banten, some time ago. (ANTARA PHOTO/Asep Fathulrahman)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) said Indonesia`s open unemployment rate was 5.34 percent in August 2018, down from 5.50 percent a year earlier.

"Unemployment rate dropped 0.16 percent but the gap is still wide between urban and rural areas," head of BPS Suhariyanto said in a news conference here on Monday.

In August, there were seven million jobless people among the country`s labor force or 40,000 smaller than in August 2017.

The open unemployment in August, 2018 was 6.45 percent in urban areas and 4.04 percent in rural areas.

In comparison with in August 2017, the open unemployment in August this year was 0.34 percentage point smaller in urban area and 0.03 percentage point higher in rural areas.

"The main cause is that there are fewer people wanting to work in the agricultural sector," Suhariyanto.

BPS has announced that Indonesia`s economy grew 5.17 percent in the third quarter of this year, higher than 5.06 percent in the same period last year.

Reporting by Calvin Basuki
Editing by Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia`s open unemployment rate reaches 5.43 percent in August: BPS*
> Senin, 5 November 2018 21:58 WIB



I'm pretty sure the real actual figure of unemployment is far higher than it was reported. For example I'm currently unemployment and seeking for employment, however because I'm still inside the 5% income tax (PPh 25) bracket I'm not listed as unemployment


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> I'm pretty sure the real actual figure of unemployment is far higher than it was reported. For example I'm currently unemployment and seeking for employment, however because I'm still inside the 5% income tax (PPh 25) bracket I'm not listed as unemployment



Well i will not give positive ranking for this post (Obviously), hell one million people is a lot not to mention seven million people (thats as much as a whole Singapore population plus 2 millions more to add and thats all not working ).


----------



## Nike

*Port operator, Barata Indonesia cooperate to improve dwelling time*
Selasa, 6 November 2018 09:08 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) in Gresik, East Java.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-owned port operator PT Pelindo IV has cooperated with PT Barata Indonesia to improve and maintain the stability of the dwelling time at Makassar seaport, through the provision of lifting equipment transportation means at port.

The cooperation on the improvement of dwelling time was signed between Pelindo IV President Director, Farid Padang, and Hari Santoso, a director of Barata, according to a written statement received by Antara here on Monday.

Barata will have the opportunity to develop cranes for Indonesian Port IV. For Makassar New Port, Pelindo IV needs 32 cranes, consisting of 24 rubber-tyred gantry cranes and 4 shore to shore cranes.

President Director of PT Barata, Toni Budi Santosa, lauded the cooperation between the two state companies, which constitute a commitment to increase local products in the government`s strategic projects.

According to the plan, Barata will take part in the development of cranes belonging to Pelindo IV in Makassar New Port.

Santosa remarked that the cooperation is a form of support by Barata Indonesia towards the government`s sea toll program, namely meeting transportation need through the acceleration of port development, including its facilities.

Barata has prepared itself in developing port lifting and transporting business, both in the construction of crane and conveyor product units complete with maintenance packages, as well as in terms of production facilities.

In 2018, Barata invested in purchase of supporting machines and also expanded its production / fabrication area.

Previously, Barata had also built several cranes to meet the needs of several ports in Indonesia, including container cranes for Makassar port, rubber-tyred gantry cranes for Teluk Bayur Port, rail-mounted harbor cranes for ports in Kalimantan, and several overhead cranes for industrial needs.

At present, Barata is building three units of rubber-tyred gantry cranes for Pelabuhan Indonesia III, which is also a synergy product between state-owned companies (SOEs).

Reporting by Afut Syafril Nusyirwan
Editing by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


Barata Indonesia made it big under Silmy Karim, he is truly an opportunist and have golden hand. First he grab order from Ministry of agriculture and forestry to producing simple hoe and other simple farming tools, then he made move to grab order from other SOE to repairing their heavy equipment its simple yet quite profiting project. After that he made move to acquire Indonesia Siemens plan to acquire heavy engineering capabilities to build , repairing, overhaul and maintenance of gas turbin engine.

I think it will not long for PT BARATA to acquire capabilities to producing heavy engines for Ships building industry and became capable player in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> Barata Indonesia made it big under Silmy Karim, he is truly an opportunist and have golden hand. First he grab order from Ministry of agriculture and forestry to producing simple hoe and other simple farming tools, then he made move to grab order from other SOE to repairing their heavy equipment its simple yet quite profiting project. After that he made move to acquire Indonesia Siemens plan to acquire heavy engineering capabilities to build , repairing, overhaul and maintenance of gas turbin engine.
> 
> I think it will not long for PT BARATA to acquire capabilities to producing heavy engines for Ships building industry and became capable player in the region.



Silmy Karim is now signed to lead Krakatau Steel. I hope he can improve Krakatau steel performance, including its R&D, make it profitable again and then go back to Barata, make Barata like Hyundai or Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and produce any kind of turbine engine, including jet engine for our (possible) cruise missile and hopefully start to research how to make a jet engine for aircraft. PT Dirgantara if successful to build N 245 and N 270 needs to develop jet engine for civil aircraft. We can use the engine made by ourselves for our jet airplane. Of course it is a very big dream 

We have already had a company (investment from India/PT Trimex) that produce titanium in Indonesia so producing titanium metal for jet engine is the next step for our industrialization. We just need a company who have a knowledge in producing turbine. PT Nusantara Turbine can also be assigned to produce it as it know both turbine production and jet engine know how. 

As we know, we are currently researching jet engine for cruise missile, we need a factory to mass produce it once the prototype is ready for mass production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*New data reveals uptick in private investment in EMDEs in 2017*
source : http://blogs.worldbank.org/ppps/new...stment-emdes-2017?cid=ECR_TT_worldbank_EN_EXT

The recently-launched data from the PPI Database for the year 2017 marks an increase of 37 percent in investment levels from 2016 levels. Yet, it remains the second lowest level of investment in the past 10 years and is 15 percent lower than the past 5-year average investment level. *On closer examination, the increase over 2016 levels is attributable to a few megaprojects in China and Indonesia as well as a recovery in South Asia, led mainly by Pakistan. *Also notable is the fact that the average project size increased by 26 percent in 2017, with some 20 megaprojects averaging $2.4 billion per project and accounting for 51 percent of the total PPI investment.

Energy continues to dominate sectoral investments, but transport investments doubled with three railway megaprojects, and the newly introduced ICT backbone also saw a sharp increase. The transport sector investments almost doubled from $18.8 billion in 2016 to $36.5 billion in 2017, largely due to mega-projects such as the $6.8 billion worth high-speed railway (HSR) project in China, *]another $6.0 billion HSR project in Indonesia* and a $3.1 billion monorail project in Thailand. For ICT backbone sector, the investments grew from only $462 million in 2016 to $3.0 billion in 2017 due to two megaprojects in network infrastructure development.

*How different countries fared in 2017*


Fifty-two countries received PPI investments, which is a significant increase over the 2016 levels at 37 countries and a past 5-year average of 41

.
China, Indonesia, Mexico, Brazil and Pakistan were the top five investment destinations and together attracted 58 percent of global investments.
Barring Mexico, with a share of commercial financing of 63 percent, for all the other top five investment destinations the share of commercial financing is quite low with Indonesia raising only 23 percent of its total debt as commercial finance, Pakistan—only 7 percent and Brazil—only 4 percent.
Egypt saw an unprecedented number of projects, while Brazil, Colombia and Turkey saw a sharp drop in the number of projects.
Investments in the world’s poorest countries reached 8.5 percent of global investments in 2017 compared to 4.3 percent in 2016

*,* with $7.9 billion worth of investments across 35 projects in 17 countries compared to the past 10-year average of 14 countries.


----------



## Nike

*Foreign Direct Investment Fell Sharply in Q3-2018; Are Foreign Investors Losing Confidence in Indonesia?*
31 October 2018 | 

Foreign Direct Investment
Investment
FDI
BKPM
The legislative and presidential elections that are scheduled for April 2019 seem to have a big impact on direct investment realization in Indonesia this year. Based on the latest data from the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), foreign direct investment (FDI) realization dropped 20.2 percent year-on-year (y/y) to IDR 89.1 trillion (USD $5.9 billion) in the third quarter of 2018. This constitutes the third consecutive quarterly decline in FDI realization in Indonesia.

But remarkably, domestic direct investment (DDI) realization surged 30.5 percent (y/y) to IDR 84.7 trillion (approx. USD $5.6 billion) in the third quarter of 2018. Therefore, we detect a major difference between foreign and domestic direct investment realization so far in 2018: while FDI has been declining markedly since the first quarter of 2018, DDI has in fact continued its growing trend (see table below).

*Foreign and Domestic Direct Investment in Indonesia:*


*FOREIGN DIRECT INVESTMENT
(IN IDR TRILLION)
Q1
2017*
97.0↓
* Q2
2017* 109.9↑
* Q3
2017* 111.7↑
* Q4
2017* 112.0↑
* Q1
2018* 108.9↓
* Q2
2018* 95.7↓
* Q3
2018* 89.1↓
*DOMESTIC DIRECT INVESTMENT
(IN IDR TRILLION)
Q1
2017*
68.8↑
* Q2
2017* 61.0↓
* Q3
2017* 64.9↑
* Q4
2017* 67.6↑
* Q1
2018* 76.4↑
* Q2
2018* 80.6↑
* Q3
2018* 84.7↑
*TOTAL DIRECT INVESTMENT
(IN IDR TRILLION)
Q1
2017*
165.8↑
* Q2
2017* 170.9↑
* Q3
2017* 176.6↑
* Q4
2017* 179.6↑
* Q1
2018* 185.3↑
* Q2
2018* 176.3↓
* Q3
2018* 173.8↓
*Source: BKPM*

What is remarkable is that the value of DDI and FDI were not far apart in Q3-2018. This is in stark contrast to the usual situation (where the value of FDI - by far - outpaces the value of DDI) and if this recent trend continues, then the value of DDI will outpace the value of FDI in the last quarter of 2018. While it is positive that Indonesia becomes less dependent on FDI in terms of direct investment realization, it is obviously not a positive development to see FDI contracting for three consecutive quarters.


----------



## Nike

*Textile industry still requires skilled workers*
Rabu, 7 November 2018 14:53 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Participants of textile industry scholarship program of the ministry of industry attend a training practice at Surakarta Textile Products and Textile Community.(ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)

Bali (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Industry continues to strengthen human resources to support the Textile and Textile Products (TPT) industry that still requires several skilled workers.

"The TPT industry is one of the priorities in its development, as it is a labor-intensive and export-oriented sector," Industry Ministry Secretary General Haris Munandar remarked in his statement received here on Tuesday.

The TPT industry is one of the five manufacturing sectors designated as pioneers in the readiness to enter the era of the fourth industrial revolution according to the road map of Making Indonesia 4.0.

Referring to the Ministry of Industry`s record, the textile industry in the country has absorbed as many as 3.58 million people, or 21.2 percent of the total workforce in the manufacturing industry today.

Furthermore, the TPT industry is one of the significant foreign exchange earners through an export value of US$6.48 billion in the second quarter of 2018.

"The textile industry has a strategic role, as the products manufactured from raw materials (such as fiber) to consumer goods (ready-made clothing and finished goods) have a good relationship between industries and other economic sectors," Munandar explained.

Hence, in order to further boost the competitiveness of the national textile industry in the global arena, STTT Bandung Polytechnic, as one of the education units of the Ministry of Industry, always focuses on producing skilled human resources in accordance with the needs of the textile industry that can keep abreast of the latest technological developments.

This year, STTT Bandung Polytechnic has produced 369 graduates comprising 286 graduates of the Diploma IV or Applied Bachelor Program and 83 graduates of the Diploma I Program in collaboration with the textile industry associations and companies.

"As many as 70 percent of the graduates have been absorbed in the industry before the three-month graduation period. We hope that in the next three to six months, all graduates would be working or pursuing a high-level education program," Munandar remarked.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta

Editing by Otniel Tamindael
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*WCEE 2018 produces "Bali agenda for creative economy"*
Rabu, 7 November 2018 21:52 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga





A visitor watches a barrista brewing coffee at CreatiVillage pavillion at World Conference on Creative Economy (WCCE) in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Tursday 6/11/2018). ANTARA FOTO/Fikri Yusuf/hp.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The first World Conference on Creative Economy (WCCE), held by Indonesia in Nusa Dua, Bali, has produced an outcome document entitled "Bali Agenda for Creative Economy," as stated in a written statement from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs received here on Wednesday.

The outcome document contains commitments and aspirations of the participants of the Conference, namely the establishment of the Center of Excellence for Creative Economy in Indonesia. The Center of Excellence will function as a platform for creative economic stakeholders from around the world to connect ideas, resources, information, and business concepts.

"In this era of globalization and advanced technology, the creative industry has become a game changer. As one of the most dynamic sectors, creative economy contributes significantly to the economic growth in many countries," the Chairman of Indonesian Agency for Creative Economy (Bekraf), Triawan Munaf stated.

For Indonesia, the creative economy sector has contributed to more than 7.4 percent of Indonesia`s Gross Domestic Product (GDP). The creative economy industry has absorbed nearly 17 million workers, which are 14 percent of the total workforce, and more than 54 percent of creative economy workers are women.

Go-Jek, Traveloka, Tokopedia, and Buka Lapak are Indonesian startups with "unicorn" status, or companies that have assets worth one US$1 billion or more. Experts on Creative Economy have predicted that Indonesia will produce more "unicorns" in the future.

In the WCCE 2018, several Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) were signed, both on a national and international scale. It is hoped that the MoU signing will strengthen more inclusive collaboration between all stakeholders to encourage greater access to creative economic sectors in various regions in Indonesia at a global level.

The government of Indonesia believed that it is important for creative economy to have global attention since creative economy is believed to be one of most effective tools which can help countries meet their commitments under the Sustainable Development Goals 2030.

The results of the WCCE 2018 will be a landmark in mainstreaming creative economic issues in the multilateral realm towards the plan to propose a draft resolution on world creative economy, which has entered the era of 4.0, at the United Nations General Assembly in the future.

WCCE is recognized as an attractive global platform for the creative economy industry. The participants from various countries applauded Indonesia`s initiative to hold the WCCE event. On the occasion, the United Arab Emirates proposed to host the next WCCE event, which is planned to be held on 2020.

Indonesia`s Minister for Foreign Affairs, Retno LP Marsudi, and Chairman of Bekraf, Triawan Munaf, officially opened the first WCCE in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Wednesday (Nov 7).

Initiated by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the Indonesian Agency for Creative Economy (Bekraf), WCCE is the first of its kind, a conference on creative economy that gathers all related stakeholders of creative economy, including academics, business, community, government, and media.


Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Logam42

The rally by the rupiah these last few days has been amazing. 2 months of weakening wiped out in 2 days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BPPT develops LRT technology*
Sabtu, 10 November 2018 07:59 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara






. (Foto: istimewa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Deputy of Engineering Design and Industry at the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), Wahyu Widodo Pandoe, said BPPT has successfully developed the technology design applied in the Jabodebek (Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Bekasi) LRT (Light Rail Transit) development project.

"We continue to optimize the design of the Jabodebek LRT technology from that which has been operating in Palembang," he said in a written statement received by Antara here Friday.

Wahyu said BPPT encouraged domestic industries, especially PT INKA, to have high technology and be able to manufacture trains according to the national development program, primarily in making signaling technology, such as trains without machineries, which are operated in several developed countries.

PT INKA or PT Industri Kereta Api Indonesia is the state-owned company engaged in the industry of railway facilities including passenger trains, cargo carriage, electrical train, and locomotives.

"We are ready to enhance the Domestic Content Level applied in the Jabodebek LRT according to the president`s direction. In the future, we will also develop signaling technology so that LRT can run automatically, or be operated remotely," he said.

To improve this technology, BPPT has implemented various programs, including innovation, auditing, clearing houses, and technology transfer. In addition, BPPT has also implemented a capacity building program to increase the competitiveness of the Indonesian railroad industry.

"We want INKA to be able to produce LRT with a high domestic content level, so that Indonesia can make this transportation mode and the supporting technologies by itself," he continued.

According to Wahyu, PT INKA has qualified facilities for railroad production in terms of capacity and quality. These facilities are supported by BPPT, which also has qualified testing facilities, software and human resources to improve the competitiveness of the company.

"Some BPPT`s facilities are ready to facilitate the production of LRT. Hopefully, this is a right momentum to achieve the nation`s independence in the railroad industry," he said.

Reporting by Virna P Setyorini
Editing by Libertina, Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Surabaya designates old city as tourist destination*
Senin, 12 November 2018 16:41 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Surabaya Old City (Humas Pemkot Surabaya)

Surabaya, E Java, (ANTARA News) - The Surabaya Municipality is renovating old buildings as part of its program to designate its old city located in northern Surabaya as a tourist destination.

The renovation work is being carried out in cooperation with paint companies, Surabaya Mayor Tri Rismaharini stated here Monday.

The mayor suggested that bright colors be used to beautify the old city.

Irawan Bahtera, director of PT ICI Paints Indonesia, said a total of 117 old and historic buildings will be repainted as part of the urban tourism development program.

He is optimistic that Surabaya`s old city quarter would be able to attract domestic and international tourists visiting the second-largest city in Indonesia.

The buildings are located on the Veteran, Karet, and Kali Malang streets, among others.

Surabaya, East Java`s capital and the second-largest city of Indonesia, offers a blend of both religious and historical tourism attractions, as the metropolitan city was an important Dutch Indies port town since the 16th century.

Surabaya has a large modern port of Tanjuk Perak and a traditional harbor of Kali Mas, which are both located in North Surabaya. As a result, the city has a multiethnic population, with Javanese as the majority and others including people of Madurese, Chinese, Arab, and Indian descents.

Its old city area is located in North Surabaya, specifically around the Red Bridge, where one can find several of the best historical buildings, including structures with colonial Dutch architecture and Chinese temples.

The most striking landmark in Surabaya`s old city area is the 15th-century Ampel Mosque, which stands within the vibrant Arab quarter.

The Grand Mosque of Sunan Ampel was built by Sunan Ampel, one of the Wali Songo, or the Nine Muslim Saints, in the 15th century and has become one of Surabaya`s main religious tourism destinations.



Reporting by Abdul Hakim
Editing by Fardah Assegaf

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *Surabaya designates old city as tourist destination*
> Senin, 12 November 2018 16:41 WIB



As the 4th generation whose been living in Surabaya, I would say the outcome of this project is pretty bleak as tourism goes. At best the project merely revitalize the old city including the old keraton along with what remain of the city wall (which is look like a slum to me)


----------



## Nike

*Semen Indonesia takes over 80.6 percent of PT Holcim`s shares*
Selasa, 13 November 2018 13:06 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





President Director of PT Semen Indonesia Logistik Arham S Torik . (ANTARA News/Ida Nurcahyani)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-owned cement company PT Semen Indonesia Tbk announced it has signed a Conditional Sales & Purchase Agreement to take over 6,179,612,820 shares or equivalent to 80.6 percent of PT Holcim Indonesia`s share ownership.

The US$917 million deal took place on Monday, and the process of transaction would be concluded through PT Semen Indonesia Industri Bangunan (SIIB), a subsidiary of Semen Indonesia.

"We are happy to announce the transaction that Semen Indonesia Group would strengthen its position as the market leader in Indonesia," Chief Executive of Semen Indonesia Hendi Prio Santoso said here on Tuesday.

Under the more competitive in cement industry in the country, the combination of Semen Indonesia and Holcim Indonesia would enlarge and strengthen the foot print of the holding company of state-owned cement producers.

Holcim Indonesia is the third largest cement producer in Indonesia, having four factories with a total production capacity of 14.8 million tons a year and 30 ready mix facilities.

The take over of Holcim Indonesia will strengthen the position of Semen Indonesia Group on the domestic market.

Semen Indonesia would be able to expand its networks of cement factories, diversify products, improve efficiency in distribution, and strengthen position in ready mix business.

The business prospect in cement industry in Indonesia is still encouraging with the fast growing demand for cement in the country to follow the growing property sector and infrastructure projects.

Currently Indonesia has 15 cement producing companies with installed production capacity of 107 million tons per year. Private companies including foreign companies account for 63 percent of the capacity.

The acquisition made Semen Indonesia Group the largest cement company in Southeast Asia with a total capacity of 53 million tons a year.

PT Holcim Indonesia Tbk is a public listed company, which started operation in the country by acquiring PT Semen Cibinong Tbk in December 2001.
Editing by A Saragih, Bustanuddin
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, Russian oil companies to build refinery in Tuban*
Rabu, 14 November 2018 23:30 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. PT Pertamina Refinery Plaju, Palembang, South Sumatra, (ANTARA PHOTO/Nova Wahyudi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian state-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina and its Russian counterpart, Rosneft Oil Company, will build and operate a new oil refinery integrated with New Grass Root Refinery and Petrochemical in Tuban, East Java.

"The government has determined the construction site of the refinery in Tuban District, East Java Province. The site was decided following comprehensive studies and considerations, in terms of location, topography, and geological studies," Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Ignasius Jonan noted in a written statement received by ANTARA here, Wednesday.

However, the construction plan of the refinery is still facing constraints in the form of land acquisition.

To expedite the settlement of the land acquisition issue, the government has appealed to PT Pertamina to resend a team to solve the problem.

"If this problem cannot be solved, the refinery construction site should be moved," Jonan stated.

Meanwhile, President Director of PT Pertamina Nicke Widyawati affirmed that land required for the construction of an 800-hectare refinery is still encountering problems.

At the site where the refinery will be built, 350 hectares of land belongs to the Ministry of Environment, while the rest is owned by the local people.

"Since the last three years, several measures have been undertaken by Pertamina to solve the land acquisition problem. Pertamina has also followed up with the minister of energy and mineral resources` request to send back a team to solve the land acquisition problem. We will immediately send another team to solve this land problem," Widyawati explained.

She added that Pertamina is keen to build a refinery in Tuban due to the presence of a Petrochemical Complex at the site. Construction of the refinery in Tuban had been planned since 2016.

"The government is keen to build the refinery to reduce the imports of fuel oil for meeting the domestic demands, so we cannot wait any longer. We will immediately discuss this plan with the local administration, so that a decision can be taken," Widyawati added.

The Tuban Oil Refinery is a new oil refinery construction project, with a production capacity of 300 thousand barrels per day.

Construction of the Tuban Oil Refinery will use a petrochemical configuration that is integrated with PT Trans Pacific Petrochemical Indotama.

Construction of the Tuban refinery by Pertamina and Rosneft is estimated to cost some US$15 billion.

Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyirwan
Editing by Libertina, Yoseph Hariyadi
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## NEKONEKO

*RCEP talks making substantial progress, says Indonesia*

Indonesia, the Asean coordinator for what will be the world's largest free trade pact, has lauded the substantial progress in negotiations, which has seen leaders agree to complete the deal next year.

President Joko Widodo "had stressed the importance of a mandate" to agree on the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP), and the progress so far has been good, the country's Foreign Minister, Ms Retno Marsudi, said on the sidelines of the Asean Summit yesterday.

"We are at the point of no return. We will build on assets and existing achievements to continue the negotiations," she said, quoting the President.

"All the leaders have given their strong commitment to conclude the negotiations next year."

Mr Joko has outlined four conditions he felt members should keep in mind as they strive to wrap up next year: Flexibility to achieve an agreement, recalibration of ambitions towards a common interest, discipline in the discussion of targets, and concrete cooperation and a constructive attitude.

The progress of the Asean-led pact, which covers nearly half the world's population, has been in the spotlight amid ongoing trade tensions between China and the United States. Asean countries have expressed support for the deal, saying it will open global trade and investments.

Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad has said its completion would validate Asean's role in economic integration of this region, but noted that some Asean countries would require assistance in meeting market aspirations of developed economies.

"What we require is fair and mutually beneficial trade and investment cooperation rather than the dominance by anyone," Tun Dr Mahathir said in a keynote speech at the Asean Business and Investment Summit held at the Marina Bay Sands convention centre on Tuesday.

His foreign affairs minister, Datuk Saifuddin Abdullah, who presented the argument on his behalf, said part of Dr Mahathir's intervention at the summit was to highlight that Malaysia's move to remove trade barriers had gone unreciprocated, the Malay Mail reported.

"While countries like Malaysia are expected to eliminate or reduce our tariffs to provide greater market access to others, this is not reciprocated by some advanced countries in the current negotiations," he tweeted yesterday.

source

RCEP on track while IA-CEPA on hold.


----------



## Nike

*Barata Indonesia dapatkan proyek PLTM Rp216 miliar*
Kamis, 15 November 2018 16:30 WIB

Pewarta: Afut Syafril Nursyirwan





Mahasiswa melakukan Site Visit ke fasilitas manufaktur PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) di Gresik, Jawa Timur, Kamis (.)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - PT Barata Indonesia mendapatkan kontrak pengerjaan Proyek Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Minihidro (PLTM) Sisira 2X4,9 MW dengan nilai total Rp216 miliar. 

PT Barata Indonesia Persero mendapatkan kontrak untuk mengerjakan proyek PLTM Sisira (2 X 4,9) MW di Kecamatan Parlilitan Kabupatan Humbang Hasundutan, Sumut, sebagai solusi pengembangan energi baru terbarukan (EBT) nasional, berdasarkan keterangan tertulis yang diterima di Jakarta, Kamis. 

Kepastian pembangunan tersebut didapat setelah dilakukan penandatanganan kontrak yang dilakukan antara PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) yang diwakili oleh Pelaksana tugas Direktur Utama PT Barata Indonesia Tony Budi Santosa dengan pihak PT Energi Alam Sentosa (anak perusahaan PT Terregra Asia Energy Tbk) yang bergerak di bidang energi terbarukan. 

Plt Direktur Utama PT Barata Indonesia Persero,Tony Budi Santosa mengatakan bahwa proyek-proyek pembangkit listrik yang menggunakan energi baru-terbarukan memang menjadi salah satu fokus utama Barata Indonesia. 

"Karena itu kami berharap dukungan dari semua pihak termasuk dari pemerintah untuk memperbanyak dan juga mempermudah regulasi yang berhubungan dengan proyek pembangkit listrik energi baru terbarukan," ujar Tony. 

PLTM yang merupakan renewable energy merupakan salah satu concern bisnis Barata Indonesia. Energi baru terbarukan merupakan alternatif dalam penyediaan energi semakin digalakkan karena Energi fosil akan semakin habis suatu saat. 

Dari sisi posisi sebagai kontraktor, Barata Indonesia berkesempatan untuk meningkatkan lokal konten, serta turut mewujudkan program National Capacity Building (Membangun Kapasitas Nasional) dari Pemerintah. 

Sebelum mendapatkan kontrak PLTM Sisira (2X4,9) MW, awal Januari lalu perusahaan yang berkantorlusat di Gresik tersebut juga memperoleh kontrak PLTM Batang Toru 3 (2X5 MW) di Tapanuli Utara, Sumatera Utara. 

Dalam kurun waktu sepuluh tahun terakhir Barata Indonesia juga telah menyelesaikan beberapa proyek PLTM, seperti PLTM Walessi 500 kW, PLTM Kayu Aro 950 kW, PLTM Lodagung (2 X 650 kW) serta Penstock untuk PLTM Parmonangan (2 X 4, 5 MW). 

Barata Indonesia juga telah menyelesaikan proyek PLTM Lodagung (2X650 kW) milik Perum Jasa Tirta I. 

Kedepan, Barata Indonesia pun berharap, proyek-proyek pembangkit listrik yang menggunakan energi baru-terbarukan semakin menjamur, sehingga tercapai kedautan energi nasional yang bebasis energi baru-terbarukan. 

Baca juga: Barata Indonesia akuisisi pabrik Siemens Turbine

Baca juga: Barata dan perusahaan Spanyol kembangkan pembangkit listrik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesian, Russian oil companies to build refinery in Tuban*
> Rabu, 14 November 2018 23:30 WIB - 1 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration. PT Pertamina Refinery Plaju, Palembang, South Sumatra, (ANTARA PHOTO/Nova Wahyudi)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian state-owned oil and gas company PT Pertamina and its Russian counterpart, Rosneft Oil Company, will build and operate a new oil refinery integrated with New Grass Root Refinery and Petrochemical in Tuban, East Java.
> 
> "The government has determined the construction site of the refinery in Tuban District, East Java Province. The site was decided following comprehensive studies and considerations, in terms of location, topography, and geological studies," Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Ignasius Jonan noted in a written statement received by ANTARA here, Wednesday.
> 
> However, the construction plan of the refinery is still facing constraints in the form of land acquisition.
> 
> To expedite the settlement of the land acquisition issue, the government has appealed to PT Pertamina to resend a team to solve the problem.
> 
> "If this problem cannot be solved, the refinery construction site should be moved," Jonan stated.
> 
> Meanwhile, President Director of PT Pertamina Nicke Widyawati affirmed that land required for the construction of an 800-hectare refinery is still encountering problems.
> 
> At the site where the refinery will be built, 350 hectares of land belongs to the Ministry of Environment, while the rest is owned by the local people.
> 
> "Since the last three years, several measures have been undertaken by Pertamina to solve the land acquisition problem. Pertamina has also followed up with the minister of energy and mineral resources` request to send back a team to solve the land acquisition problem. We will immediately send another team to solve this land problem," Widyawati explained.
> 
> She added that Pertamina is keen to build a refinery in Tuban due to the presence of a Petrochemical Complex at the site. Construction of the refinery in Tuban had been planned since 2016.
> 
> "The government is keen to build the refinery to reduce the imports of fuel oil for meeting the domestic demands, so we cannot wait any longer. We will immediately discuss this plan with the local administration, so that a decision can be taken," Widyawati added.
> 
> The Tuban Oil Refinery is a new oil refinery construction project, with a production capacity of 300 thousand barrels per day.
> 
> Construction of the Tuban Oil Refinery will use a petrochemical configuration that is integrated with PT Trans Pacific Petrochemical Indotama.
> 
> Construction of the Tuban refinery by Pertamina and Rosneft is estimated to cost some US$15 billion.
> 
> Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyirwan
> Editing by Libertina, Yoseph Hariyadi
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



New Refinary and Krakatau Steel expansion is very vital to curb our trade deficit. Steel import for instant account for 75 % of our total trade deficit. I hope within 2024 we can actually solve the situation and so that we can see strong currency after that.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> New Refinary and Krakatau Steel expansion is very vital to curb our trade deficit. Steel import for instant account for 75 % of our total trade deficit. I hope within 2024 we can actually solve the situation and so that we can see strong currency after that.



And turbin engines along with engines for ships industry and some heavy duty trucks and busses


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> And turbin engines along with engines for ships industry and some heavy duty trucks and busses



Yup, high tech product is needed for import replacement and export. There should not be any excuse anymore for high tech and heavy industry advancement in Indonesia. With trade deficit problem that we face after we signed ASEAN-China free trade agreement 7 years ago (I see Marie Pangestu is a traitor and SBY is a fool who only see the failure to appoint Marie as trade minister after the FTA has already been signed), there is no way other than fighting back and start making advance stuff and compete with the Chinese. Thats why I am quite happy that PT Inka has made an aggressive move by setting up another factory with double production capacity to tap export market. We need to make the score 1:1 at least.

The policy to prioritize local product has also been made, even though I see it as a bit too late. We also need to expand Krakatau Steel as fast as we can while keep making it as efficient as it can. Refinery expansion is also a must. With weak currency that we have Today, I also believe that most acquisition for our military will be forced to be taken from our own defense industry. If Jokowi is about to win, he must make sure we can eliminate trade deficit problem before he leave (2024). Hard decision need to be made for that. No more business as usual thing. 

We need to start to think to be the next South Korea within the next decade. South Korea can make advance product and sell it world wide by just having 4-5 companies as a base, we can use the same strategy for our state owned companies dealing with high tech and heavy industries. We have already had a big market to start, no more excuse. What is needed is government help and push. 

For turbine engine in shipping industry I think it is a duty of PT PAL. PT PAL has turbine division and it is also cooperating with western countries. But it also need to cooperate with Barata since Barata is able to make turbine component, not just assembling. At least some of turbine being assembled by PAL need to have some percentage of Barata component.


----------



## Nike

*Oleochemical industry predicted to grow in 2019*
Kamis, 15 November 2018 12:27 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





oilpalm seedlings . (FOTO ANTARA/Septianda Perdana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Association of Oleo-chemical Producers (Apolin) said it is optimistic the oleo-chemical industry and market will grow in 2019.

General Chairman of Apolin Rapolo Hutabarat said the prediction is based on the support from the government in the form of regulation that stimulate palm oil processing industry.

Oleo-chemicals are produced mainly from palm oil and Indonesia is the world`s largest producer of palm oil.

Rapolo said the country`s oleo-chemical industry has grown steadily over the past three years . The production grew 10.68 percent annually in volume, he added.

The country`s exports of oleo-chemicals increased 19.61 percent on the average per year.

In 2019, Apolin predicted exports of oleo-chemicals would grow 12 percent in volume to 5.36 million tons from 2018 with export value rising 20 percent to US$5 billion.

"The increase in oleo-chemical industry is attributable partly to growing cosmetics and body care industry using palm oil as the feed stock," Rapolo said.

Expansion of tourism sector will also contribute to growing demand for oleo-chemical products, he said, adding travelers generally carry cosmetics and body care products such as soap and shampoo.

He said in the first six months of the year, the country`s exports of oleo-chemicals totaled 2.39 million tons. In the whole year, exports are predicted to reach 4.79 million tons valued at US$4.17 billion.

Oleo-chemicals are also needed in pharmaceutical industry, oil drilling, steel industry, tire industry, household goods such as laundry soap, and toothpaste industry beside cosmetics and shampoo.

He said global demand for oleo-chemicals is predicted to grow in the coming years and exports from Indonesia are increasing on aggressive marketing drives by producers with strong support from the government.

Indonesia has exported oleo-chemicals to the European Union, China, India, South Korea and Japan. Rapolo said Africa is also a potential market for oleo-chemicals nit yet sufficiently tapped.

Soap noodle is higher in demand , he said, adding, so far, there has been no significant problem in the market expansion drive.

"Producers have continued to seek to expand markets and strengthening market foothold in traditional markets," he said.

The country`s oleo-chemical industry has a total production capacity of 5.5 million tons and currently capacity utilization is 75 percent with 21 types of product of oleo-chemical derivative.

Apolin said it appreciated the government for its policy maintaining conducive investment climate with tax holiday and tax allowance including finance minister regulations No. 29/2018 simplifying licensing procedure and No. 35/2018 cutting corporate income tax.

The government hopes to boost development of the country`s oleo-chemical industry with the availability of the basic material in abundance.
Reporting by Subagyo (SYS/AS).
Editing by A Saragih

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Germany supports Indonesia'`s sustainable palm oil development*
Jumat, 16 November 2018 03:02 WIB - 5 Views

Reporter: Antara





Oil palm tree. (ANTARA FOTO/SYIFA YULINNAS)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The German government supports the development of Indonesia`s sustainable palm oil which refers to the Indonesian Sustainable Palm Oil (ISPO) mechanism.

In a statement received by Antara here Thursday, the Director General of Plantation at Ministry of Agriculture, Bambang, hoped the German government would support Indonesia`s efforts to carry out sustainable palm oil and recognize the ISPO certification.

"With technology owned by Germany, we hope that the German government will support the palm oil waste process to increase farmers` income," he said.

Earlier, the Director General of Forestry, Sustainability and Renewable Resources at the German Ministry of Agriculture, Clemens Neumann, visited the Directorate General of Plantation Office in Jakarta on November 13 to discuss oil palm plantations.

Data shows that as of September 2018 Indonesia`s palm oil exports to Germany reached 105.9 million kilograms, with a value of US$72.7 million.

Neumann expressed high appreciation to the Indonesian government for its efforts to applyi sustainable palm oil management.

"We are interested to help because Indonesia is highly concerned about renewable and natural resource-based development, both as energy and industrial raw materials," Neumann said.

Previously, Neumann and his team have visited several oil palm companies which have secured ISPO certification in Kapuas Hulu District, West Kalimantan Province, especially the ones located in the Sentarum National Park.

The German government provides grants and technical assistance to help people live in Sentarum in preserving the environment.

The assistance is also expected to increase the ability of the locals in producing rubber and oil palm.

Currently, there are 413 ISPO certificates and 407 company certificates have been issued. There have been also six certificates issued for farmers, consisting of one farmer association, and five Rural Cooperatives (KUD) with a total oil palm plantation area reaching 2.34 million hectares and CPO volume of 10.2 million tons/year.



Reporting by Muhammad Razi Rahman
Editing by Libertina W Ambari



Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> *RCEP talks making substantial progress, says Indonesia*
> Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad has said its completion would validate Asean's role in economic integration of this region, but noted that *some Asean countries would require assistance in meeting market aspirations of developed economies.*



Look like Mr M was referring his own country there.



Marine Rouge said:


> And turbin engines along with engines for ships industry and some heavy duty trucks and busses



The capabilities to manufacture turbine blade is the key enabler for many things, along with engineering know how to design and manufacture cylinder block.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

BUMN (state owned company) holding companies.

There are 115 state owned companies with 7200 trillion rupiah (492 billion US) asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Garuda take over operational Sriwijaya Air and NAM Air


----------



## Logam42

Newsflash: (Emphasis Mine)
*U.S. allies counter China with alternative electricity plan for PNG*
REUTERS

November 18, 2018 at 11:45 JST
PORT MORESBY, Papua New Guinea--*The United States and three of its Pacific allies said on Sunday they would work with Papua New Guinea to ensure most of the country had access to electricity by 2030*, as Western powers seek to contain China's economic influence in the region.

*Leaders of the United States, Japan, Australia and New Zealand met in PNG's capital, Port Moresby, at the Asia Pacific Economic Co-operation (APEC) summit to unveil the plan, which seeks to boost the power grid's reach to 70 percent of the population from 13 percent currently.*

PNG is home to 8 million people, four-fifths of whom live outside urban areas and with poor infrastructure. The developing nation has emerged as a flashpoint in Washington's and Beijing's competing strategic efforts to lock-in alliances in the region.

"This initiative will also be open to other partners that support principles and values which help maintain and promote a free, open, prosperous and rules based region," a White House statement said.

*The four nations did not specify what kind of power-generation would be used, or the cost of the plan. However, an Australian government spokeswoman told Reuters it would contribute A$25 million ($18.3 million) in the first year of the initiative.*

China has poured investment into development projects in the region, including plans to build a large hydropower generation plant in PNG under President Xi Jinping's flagship Belt and Road initiative.

Belt and Road was first proposed in 2013 to expand land and sea links between Asia, Africa and Europe, with billions of dollars in infrastructure investment from Beijing.

On Saturday, U.S. Vice President Mike Pence took direct aim at Belt and Road at an APEC address, saying countries should not accept debt that compromised their sovereignty.

Australia, a staunch U.S. ally, has for decades enjoyed largely unrivalled influence among Pacific island nations. China has only recently turned its attention to the region with a raft of bilateral financing agreements to often distressed economies.
______________________________

Why is this important?

Because this in many ways goes against Indonesian interests. 

Apart from military dominance, a key aspect of Indonesian legitimacy over papua is that the Indonesian state can deliver better economic & social development to Papuans than Papua could through its own means. Even though Papua & West Papua are consistently the least advanced and developed provinces in Indonesia, what it has going for it is:

They are among the most rapidly developing provinces, meaning that they are catching up
The current administration is popular there and is more trusted than previous administrations
Local elites have bought into the system, so while there is still unrest those who have the influence and power to cause mass revolt are on Indonesia's side
A softer, less suppressive and brutal approach
*Lastly, despite how bad it still is, it is still faring much, much better than Papua New Guinea.*
That last part is important.

For example:
Average Homicide rate in Indonesia: 1.2/100,000 deaths <--- Australian NGO number
Average in Papua: 5.0/100,000 (Including security & separatist action)<--Australian NGO number
Average in PNG: 10.4/100,000 <--- World Bank Data

And so the list goes on with development statistics universally showing 
Indonesian Average>Papua Average>PNG Average

And reversed for negative statistics such as maternity death rate or school drop-out rates.

The same goes for electricity.
Currently the average electrification rate in Indonesia is 97.5%

In Papua it is 53.62% (Prov. Papua 44.85% & Prov Papua Barat 86.28%)
With a rural (Village) population electrification rate of 30.39%

At this time, the electrification rate in Papua New Guinea is 13%, with only 7.6% of the rural population having access to it.

Had this state of affairs continued (supported along with the horribly bad mismanagement of PNG by their government), then I was expecting that in 10 years, by 2030, the differences between Papua and PNG would be too much to ignore, and secessionist movements would have died down through a mix of economic prosperity, nationalist education, and limited cultural assimilation.

If, however, due to Chinese moves Australia actually starts _caring_ about PNG (and not just sucking out its minerals in deals that makes Freeport look absolutely generous in comparison), this means that PNG might start catching up to Papua. If it ever does...

Of course, I'm not calling for sabotage or anything like it, just cautioning forum-goers here that while Indonesia has seriously been developing Papua for 4 years now, Australia has just entered the race to develop PNG. We have a head-start but we can't lose it. Indonesia must continue to make Papua a priority.

Readings:
http://id.beritasatu.com/energy/pemerintah-serius-tingkatkan-rasio-elektrifikasi-di-papua/179704
https://kumparan.com/@kumparanbisni...-papua-hanya-30-39-persen-1535223590061699460
https://www.indexmundi.com/facts/papua-new-guinea/homicide-rate
(note that data is old, this is due to PNG no longer having ability to gather data. Current situation likely worse due to slashing of Justice & Security budget by 30%)
https://www.adb.org/sites/default/f...rOSBsWzCx5R0sK59tqSDqvsUWFySlVHxBTANTOmRhtvSg
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/323959995_Violent_Death_in_Indonesian_Papua

Example of Previous Australian Parasitism before China entered the equation:
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...nmobils-project-in-png-is-economic-parasitism
Quotes:
"Since it started up, household incomes have fallen, employment has fallen, government expenditure has fallen, and imports have fallen."

"ExxonMobil paid about *“one-thousandth of its expected share of LNG sales from the project”* in 2016. The company’s aggressive use of tax havens and clever drafting of the deal between the parasite company and the host government are all it takes for the revenues to vanish into a thicket of holding companies and a PO box in the Bahamas."---> The PNG LNG project paid 0.1% of the promised taxes to the PNG government.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Newsflash: (Emphasis Mine)
> *U.S. allies counter China with alternative electricity plan for PNG*
> REUTERS
> 
> November 18, 2018 at 11:45 JST
> PORT MORESBY, Papua New Guinea--*The United States and three of its Pacific allies said on Sunday they would work with Papua New Guinea to ensure most of the country had access to electricity by 2030*, as Western powers seek to contain China's economic influence in the region.
> 
> *Leaders of the United States, Japan, Australia and New Zealand met in PNG's capital, Port Moresby, at the Asia Pacific Economic Co-operation (APEC) summit to unveil the plan, which seeks to boost the power grid's reach to 70 percent of the population from 13 percent currently.*
> 
> PNG is home to 8 million people, four-fifths of whom live outside urban areas and with poor infrastructure. The developing nation has emerged as a flashpoint in Washington's and Beijing's competing strategic efforts to lock-in alliances in the region.
> 
> "This initiative will also be open to other partners that support principles and values which help maintain and promote a free, open, prosperous and rules based region," a White House statement said.
> 
> *The four nations did not specify what kind of power-generation would be used, or the cost of the plan. However, an Australian government spokeswoman told Reuters it would contribute A$25 million ($18.3 million) in the first year of the initiative.*
> 
> China has poured investment into development projects in the region, including plans to build a large hydropower generation plant in PNG under President Xi Jinping's flagship Belt and Road initiative.
> 
> Belt and Road was first proposed in 2013 to expand land and sea links between Asia, Africa and Europe, with billions of dollars in infrastructure investment from Beijing.
> 
> On Saturday, U.S. Vice President Mike Pence took direct aim at Belt and Road at an APEC address, saying countries should not accept debt that compromised their sovereignty.
> 
> Australia, a staunch U.S. ally, has for decades enjoyed largely unrivalled influence among Pacific island nations. China has only recently turned its attention to the region with a raft of bilateral financing agreements to often distressed economies.
> ______________________________
> 
> Why is this important?
> 
> Because this in many ways goes against Indonesian interests.
> 
> Apart from military dominance, a key aspect of Indonesian legitimacy over papua is that the Indonesian state can deliver better economic & social development to Papuans than Papua could through its own means. Even though Papua & West Papua are consistently the least advanced and developed provinces in Indonesia, what it has going for it is:
> 
> They are among the most rapidly developing provinces, meaning that they are catching up
> The current administration is popular there and is more trusted than previous administrations
> Local elites have bought into the system, so while there is still unrest those who have the influence and power to cause mass revolt are on Indonesia's side
> A softer, less suppressive and brutal approach
> *Lastly, despite how bad it still is, it is still faring much, much better than Papua New Guinea.*
> That last part is important.
> 
> For example:
> Average Homicide rate in Indonesia: 1.2/100,000 deaths <--- Australian NGO number
> Average in Papua: 5.0/100,000 (Including security & separatist action)<--Australian NGO number
> Average in PNG: 10.4/100,000 <--- World Bank Data
> 
> And so the list goes on with development statistics universally showing
> Indonesian Average>Papua Average>PNG Average
> 
> And reversed for negative statistics such as maternity death rate or school drop-out rates.
> 
> The same goes for electricity.
> Currently the average electrification rate in Indonesia is 97.5%
> 
> In Papua it is 53.62% (Prov. Papua 44.85% & Prov Papua Barat 86.28%)
> With a rural (Village) population electrification rate of 30.39%
> 
> At this time, the electrification rate in Papua New Guinea is 13%, with only 7.6% of the rural population having access to it.
> 
> Had this state of affairs continued (supported along with the horribly bad mismanagement of PNG by their government), then I was expecting that in 10 years, by 2030, the differences between Papua and PNG would be too much to ignore, and secessionist movements would have died down through a mix of economic prosperity, nationalist education, and limited cultural assimilation.
> 
> If, however, due to Chinese moves Australia actually starts _caring_ about PNG (and not just sucking out its minerals in deals that makes Freeport look absolutely generous in comparison), this means that PNG might start catching up to Papua. If it ever does...
> 
> Of course, I'm not calling for sabotage or anything like it, just cautioning forum-goers here that while Indonesia has seriously been developing Papua for 4 years now, Australia has just entered the race to develop PNG. We have a head-start but we can't lose it. Indonesia must continue to make Papua a priority.
> 
> Readings:
> http://id.beritasatu.com/energy/pemerintah-serius-tingkatkan-rasio-elektrifikasi-di-papua/179704
> https://kumparan.com/@kumparanbisni...-papua-hanya-30-39-persen-1535223590061699460
> https://www.indexmundi.com/facts/papua-new-guinea/homicide-rate
> (note that data is old, this is due to PNG no longer having ability to gather data. Current situation likely worse due to slashing of Justice & Security budget by 30%)
> https://www.adb.org/sites/default/f...rOSBsWzCx5R0sK59tqSDqvsUWFySlVHxBTANTOmRhtvSg
> https://www.researchgate.net/publication/323959995_Violent_Death_in_Indonesian_Papua
> 
> Example of Previous Australian Parasitism before China entered the equation:
> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...nmobils-project-in-png-is-economic-parasitism
> Quotes:
> "Since it started up, household incomes have fallen, employment has fallen, government expenditure has fallen, and imports have fallen."
> 
> "ExxonMobil paid about *“one-thousandth of its expected share of LNG sales from the project”* in 2016. The company’s aggressive use of tax havens and clever drafting of the deal between the parasite company and the host government are all it takes for the revenues to vanish into a thicket of holding companies and a PO box in the Bahamas."---> The PNG LNG project paid 0.1% of the promised taxes to the PNG government.



They cant do that on time, so much beuracracy hassle not to mention the number Australian pledges is too small to made any progress. You should know, with 18 millions US dollar fund, they will spend around ten million for consultant fees alone as their usual practices


----------



## Nike

*Operation of 5,000 GT ferries to increase capacity, security: observer*
Senin, 19 November 2018 14:11 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara






Merak port, Banten. (ANTARA FOTO/Asep Fathulrahman)

Bandarlampung, Lampung(ANTARA News) - The operation of five thousand-gross tonnage (GT) ships on the Merak-Bakauheni ferry lines, as necessitated by a ministerial decree, effective December 24, 2018, will increase transportation capacity, convenience, and passenger safety, a transportation observer stated.

Based on Transportation Ministerial Decree No. PM 88 of 2014, each ship to be operated on the Merak-Bakauheni routes, starting December 24, 2018, should be of at least five thousand GT.

"I am confident all companies have made preparations to implement the ministerial regulation that will come in force from Dec 14," transportation observer Ilham Malik stated here on Monday.

He said the process of drafting until the issuance of the regulation had been discussed along with all stakeholders, such as companies or operators and other related experts.

Hence, the operators were not justified in saying they were not yet prepared. This holds significance since the increase in GT will also boost the ferry`s capacity and reduce the vehicle waiting time at piers of both the Merak and Bakauheni ports.

"Ready or not, operators must be prepared to raise their fleet`s status. Hopefully, all operators would have completed preparing their ships before Dec 24," he added.

Reporting by T Subagyo and Emir FS.
Editing by Andi Abdussalam

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> You should know, with 18 millions US dollar fund, they will spend around ten million for consultant fees alone as their usual practices



Hey now, "consultant fee" is what keep things "smooth & moving"


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> They cant do that on time, so much beuracracy hassle not to mention the number Australian pledges is too small to made any progress. You should know, with 18 millions US dollar fund, they will spend around ten million for consultant fees alone as their usual practices





trishna_amṛta said:


> Hey now, "consultant fee" is what keep things "smooth & moving"


Thats been true in the past, but now they are competing with China, that _does_ deliver, but saddles the receiving nation in a debt trap.

If its just business as usual, I won't worry. Australia has been way too complacent in the Oceanic region, used to being the sole regional power there. That complacency shows signs of ending. Should they truly want to push it, Japan, America, NZ, and Australia can out-finance Indonesia by miles.

True, despite everything, we actually use our funds better, faster, and more efficiently (Which says more about the nature of Australian Aid really), but we can't be complacent ourselves.

I really hope that they make the usual mistake of just allowing the local PNG government to manage the aid.

Btw: Derail spoiler


Spoiler: PNG security forces storm parliament over APEC pay dispute







_Image Security staff were reportedly angry over unpaid bonuses_
*Police and security forces have stormed Papua New Guinea's parliament in a dispute over unpaid bonuses for last week's Apec summit, lawmakers said.*

The group reportedly smashed windows and furniture in the building, located in the capital Port Moresby.

The impoverished island hosted leaders from both sides of the Pacific last week despite the high costs involved.

The summit had seen delegates stay on cruise ships and the government buy 40 Maserati luxury cars for the event.

The police officers and security forces headed to parliament to vent their anger after meeting police authorities to discuss allowances they had been promised, MP Bryan Kramer said in a video posted on Facebook.




_One MP said the group "just smashed everything up"_
*A witness outside parliament described "hundreds of police and troops" on the building's front steps, complaining they had not been paid their special bonus of 350 kina (£81, US$104), according to news agency AFP.*


The summit held on a boat
"It was the armed forces, police and correctional workers. They have entered the parliament and just smashed everything up," parliamentarian Allan Bird told Reuters news agency.

*"They were yelling: 'Corrupt government, bloody government' and so on. They were taking their frustration out on the furniture," he said.*

According to the Post Courier newspaper, the speaker of parliament has called for an investigation.

Port Moresby hosted delegates from 21 countries for the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit last week, including Chinese President Xi Jinping and US Vice-President Mike Pence.

Special forces from Australia, the US and New Zealand were flown in to help provide security in the notoriously dangerous city.


^^^If the current PNG government stays in power for another 10 years, Indonesia is golden. To think that a government will screw up so bad that Police, Military, and Prison Wardens would team up to vandalise the parliament is just insane.

I mean, who are they gonna call? The police? Or papa aussie?


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Thats been true in the past, but now they are competing with China, that _does_ deliver, but saddles the receiving nation in a debt trap.
> 
> If its just business as usual, I won't worry. Australia has been way too complacent in the Oceanic region, used to being the sole regional power there. That complacency shows signs of ending. Should they truly want to push it, Japan, America, NZ, and Australia can out-finance Indonesia by miles.
> 
> True, despite everything, we actually use our funds better, faster, and more efficiently (Which says more about the nature of Australian Aid really), but we can't be complacent ourselves.
> 
> I really hope that they make the usual mistake of just allowing the local PNG government to manage the aid.
> 
> Btw: Derail spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PNG security forces storm parliament over APEC pay dispute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Image Security staff were reportedly angry over unpaid bonuses_
> *Police and security forces have stormed Papua New Guinea's parliament in a dispute over unpaid bonuses for last week's Apec summit, lawmakers said.*
> 
> The group reportedly smashed windows and furniture in the building, located in the capital Port Moresby.
> 
> The impoverished island hosted leaders from both sides of the Pacific last week despite the high costs involved.
> 
> The summit had seen delegates stay on cruise ships and the government buy 40 Maserati luxury cars for the event.
> 
> The police officers and security forces headed to parliament to vent their anger after meeting police authorities to discuss allowances they had been promised, MP Bryan Kramer said in a video posted on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One MP said the group "just smashed everything up"_
> *A witness outside parliament described "hundreds of police and troops" on the building's front steps, complaining they had not been paid their special bonus of 350 kina (£81, US$104), according to news agency AFP.*
> 
> 
> The summit held on a boat
> "It was the armed forces, police and correctional workers. They have entered the parliament and just smashed everything up," parliamentarian Allan Bird told Reuters news agency.
> 
> *"They were yelling: 'Corrupt government, bloody government' and so on. They were taking their frustration out on the furniture," he said.*
> 
> According to the Post Courier newspaper, the speaker of parliament has called for an investigation.
> 
> Port Moresby hosted delegates from 21 countries for the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit last week, including Chinese President Xi Jinping and US Vice-President Mike Pence.
> 
> Special forces from Australia, the US and New Zealand were flown in to help provide security in the notoriously dangerous city.
> 
> 
> ^^^If the current PNG government stays in power for another 10 years, Indonesia is golden. To think that a government will screw up so bad that Police, Military, and Prison Wardens would team up to vandalise the parliament is just insane.
> 
> I mean, who are they gonna call? The police? Or papa aussie?



Thats their consultation fees is in works, how long PNG got their freedom and independence and how long they are under Oz managenent. Meh, Eastern Asia culture and typical government is quite harsh, authoritative and unforgiving for their early years but quite Effective to bring long term development plan and programme


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Thats been true in the past, but now they are competing with China, that _does_ deliver, but saddles the receiving nation in a debt trap.



What worrisome is, WHEN (it's no longer IF) PNG eventually fallen into China debt trap and end up must giving away (leasing) a strategic patch of land to be use as China military base. Although looking at TNI plan to open / upgrade at least 3 main base around Papua seem to anticipate such eventually.



Logam42 said:


> I really hope that they make the usual mistake of just allowing the local PNG government to manage the aid.
> ^^^If the current PNG government stays in power for another 10 years, Indonesia is golden. To think that a government will screw up so bad that Police, Military, and Prison Wardens would team up to vandalise the parliament is just insane.
> 
> I mean, who are they gonna call? The police? Or papa aussie?



It's most likely PNG will remain in their current course for at least 5 years to come, however Indonesia gov't shouldn't fall complacent in regard to the development of Eastern Indonesia in general and Papua in particular either, because 5 years is kinda short time for infrastructure development.



Marine Rouge said:


> Thats their consultation fees is in works, how long PNG got their freedom and independence and how long they are under Oz managenent. Meh, Eastern Asia culture and typical government is quite harsh, authoritative and unforgiving for their early years but quite Effective to bring long term development plan and programme



If you ever notice their culture, I would say an authoritative management style isn't palatable for them. The general sentiment is to follow western style management style thus they able to portray themselves (feel good) as "westernized". Obviously the problem with western management style is the participants need to be well verse (training, education, experience) on the subject at hand rather than just following "advice" from their consultants.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> What worrisome is, WHEN (it's no longer IF) PNG eventually fallen into China debt trap and end up must giving away (leasing) a strategic patch of land to be use as China military base. Although looking at TNI plan to open / upgrade at least 3 main base around Papua seem to anticipate such eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> It's most likely PNG will remain in their current course for at least 5 years to come, however Indonesia gov't shouldn't fall complacent in regard to the development of Eastern Indonesia in general and Papua in particular either, because 5 years is kinda short time for infrastructure development.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever notice their culture, I would say an authoritative management style isn't palatable for them. The general sentiment is to follow western style management style thus they able to portray themselves (feel good) as "westernized". Obviously the problem with western management style is the participants need to be well verse (training, education, experience) on the subject at hand rather than just following "advice" from their consultants.



Thats African way of development i must say, and Oz follow that method in PNG till today. Meanwhile at the same time poor countries in East and Southeast Asia had propelled themselves into new era with authoritative and harsh government style with little to none existent democracy but capitalism economy in heart.


----------



## Nike

*Britain gives visa free visit for Indonesian business people*
Jumat, 23 November 2018 01:15 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





British Ambassador to Indonesia Moazzam Malik accompanied by Director of the UK Visa Section of the Asia Pacific Region Dominique Hardy launches visa-free services for selected businesses in Indonesia or the "Select Business Scheme" (SBS) at the British Embassy in Jakarta on Thursday (11/22/2018) . (ANTARA News/Azizah Fitriyanti)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Government of Britain offers visa free visits for Indonesian business people representing 23 selected companies.

"The most important criterion is that the companies have big contribution to the economic relations between Indonesia and Britain," says British Ambassadors to Indonesia Moazzam Malik here on Thursday.

Indonesia is the third country in Asia Pacific receiving the "Selected Business Scheme" after China and India.

"This means we see it important the business potentials in Indonesia , beneficial to Britain and Indonesia," Malik said.

Dominique Hardy, the Director of British Visa Department for Asia Pacific said at present there are only 23 companies selected but it is not impossible that the number would increase as Britain would make regular evaluation.

"The 23 companies deserve to be included in the list as so far their staff and families have traveled to Britain regularly," Hardy said.

The companies to receive the SBS facility are British companies having branches in Indonesia and Indonesian companies having units in Britain such as PT Bank HSBC, PT Standard Chartered, PT Sinar Mas Grup, and PT Astra Zeneca Indonesia.

Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
Editing by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Infrastructure cooperation between Indonesia, Japan grows stronger*
Jumat, 23 November 2018 19:34 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesia-Japan Cooperation. (ANTARANews/ferly)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Cooperation between Indonesia and Japan in the infrastructure sector is growing stronger, with bilateral relations between both nations dating back six decades, Minister of Public Works and People Housing Basuki Hadimuljono stated.

"Japanese people really value commitments, from planning the cooperation to implementing all the plans. Everything is very detailed. They also value personal relationships and maintain trust and credibility," Hadimuljono noted in a statement received by ANTARA here, Friday.

Hadimuljono delivered the statement at a seminar themed "Improving the Quality of Indonesian-Japanese Relations that are Superior and Competitive" at the University of Indonesia, Depok, West Java, on Thursday (Nov 22).

According to Hadimuljono, cooperation between Indonesia and Japan, especially with the Ministry of Public Works and People Housing, is getting stronger and wider in other sectors.

The minister explained that initially, Indonesia`s cooperation with Japan, which began in 1968, was more focused on infrastructure development pertaining to water resources in four main fields: development and management of water resources, flood risk reduction, lava flow-disaster risk reduction, and coastal conservation.

"The cooperation was initiated with the development of the Brantas River Basin by constructing the irrigation system of Sutami Dam (1968-1973) under the guidance of Japanese experts. This cooperation produced several Indonesian dam experts at that time," Minister Hadimuljono noted.

The development projects also contributed to the establishment of the Jasa Tirta 1 Public Company, as the Brantas Watershed management body, the establishment of PT. Brantas Abipraya and PT. Indra Karya, as the state-owned enterprises engaged in the construction and consultancy services for water resources.

During the development project of the Brantas watershed, several other dams were also built, such as Selorejo (1963-1972), Wlingi (1972-1979), Lahor (1972-1977), Wlingi-Wlingi (1972-1979), Bening (1977-1984) , Lodoyo (1978-1983), Lengkong (1971-1973), and Wonorejo (1993-2002).

The cooperation for construction of dams was continued by building the Wonogiri Dam (1976-1983) located in the Bengawan Solo watershed, Bili-Bili Dam (1992-2006) in the Jeneberang watershed, and Batutegi Dam (1992-2007) in Way Sekampung watershed.

In an effort to reduce flood risk, the cooperation between Indonesia and Japan was implemented through river rehabilitation projects in 1971, such as in the Ular River in Medan, North Sumatra (1971-2012), Krueng River in Banda Aceh (1972-2007), Kuranji River in Padang, West Sumatra (1982-2016), Ciliwung and Cisadane Rivers in the Jakarta-Bogor-Depok-Tangerang-Bekasi areas (1994-2014), Citarum River in Bandung, West Java (1987-2019), Bolango River in Gorontalo (2011-2018), and Tondano River in Manado, North Sulawesi (2011-2018).

In controlling floods, the two countries collaborated in the development of the Sabo Dam and training for Indonesian engineers to become Sabo experts.

Sabo, derived from Japanese, is a dam to restrain lava floods.

"Currently, Indonesia has the second best in Sabo Dam technology in the world after Japan. Until now, 646 Sabo Dams have been built in Indonesia, including 250 on the slopes of Mount Merapi, and 92 on the slopes of Mount Agung," Minister Basuki noted.

Through the collaboration with Japan, Indonesia has several Sabo experts. Indonesia established the Sabo Technical Center in Yogyakarta as a center for research and development to train Sabo experts in the Asia-Pacific region.

Another form of bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Japan is coastal conservation development in the Bali Coast area during the 1988-2012 period. The project is continued with the second stage under the Bali Beach Conservation Project.

Reporting by Muhammad Razi Rahman
Editing by Libertina, Bustanuddin
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Iseng bgt

Sabtu, 24 Nov 2018 13:50 WIB

*Punya Rp 50 Ribu Mau Beli Bakso, Bisa Dapat Segini Lho*
*Herdi Alif Al Hikam* - detikFinance




Foto: Herdi




*Jakarta* - Setelah Titiek Soeharto yang mengkritik kondisi ekonomi saat ini dengan menyebut uang Rp 50 ribu sekarang bisa dapat apa, kini giliran Kepala Bidang Advokasi dan Anggota Dewan Pembina DPP Partai Gerindra Habiburokhman yang mengkritik ekonomi Indonesia.

Pendukung paslon Capres-Cawapres nomor urut 02 Prabowo-Sandiaga Uno itu mengunggah struk makan bakso di _Twitter_. Dalam _tweet_-nya, Habiburokhman menyebut uang Rp 50 ribu tak cukup untuk membeli bakso buat dua orang. 

"Lapor Oom, duit 50 ribu kagak cukup u jajan bakso dua orang," cuit Habiburokhman seperti dilihat *detikcom*, Jumat (23/11/2018). 


Penasaran untuk mengecek apakah benar uang Rp 50 ribu tak bisa digunakan untuk membeli bakso untuk dua orang, *detikFinance* pun mencobanya. *detikFinance*, mencoba membeli bakso untuk porsi dua orang di beberapa gerai dan tempat wilayah Jakarta.

Pertama-tama, *detikFinance* mencoba membeli bakso di sebuah gerai Es Teler 77 Mal Poin Square, Lebak Bulus, Jakarta Selatan. Di sana, detikFinance memesan 2 mangkuk bakso. Ternyata, harga dua mangkuk bakso tersebut tak sampai Rp 50.000.

*Baca juga: *Cuitan Habiburokhman: Rp 50 Ribu Tak Cukup Beli Bakso 2 Orang

Satu mangkok bakso kuah original yang berisi lima buah bakso, sayuran, dan kuah dihargai Rp. 21.818. Total harga yang yang dikeluarkan untuk membeli dua mangkuk bakso tersebut hanya Rp. 43.636 saja. Bila ditambah dengan pajak, maka total biaya yang dikeluarkan sebesar Rp 48.000.




Harga 2 Mangkuk Bakso Original di Es Teler 77 Foto: Herdi

Lain di mall lain lagi di kedai, *detikFinance*kemudian mencoba salah satu bakso pinggir jalan, yakni Kedai Bakso Urat Mas Bewok di bilangan Karang Tengah, Jakarta Selatan. Harga seporsi bakso hanya Rp. 15.000, ragam harga yang ditawarkan berkisar dari Rp. 15.000 hingga Rp. 20.000.

Bakso urat original tersebut satu porsinya berisi tiga bakso kecil, satu bakso urat besar, sayuran, mie, serta kuah. Harga dua porsinya hanya Rp 30.000, masih bisa untuk membeli membeli dua minuman berupa es teh yang harga satu gelasnya hanya Rp 5.000.

Tak sampai di situ, *detikFinance* juga membeli bakso yang dijajakan oleh tukang bakso keliling. Untuk bakso keliling harganya lebih murah lagi, harga yang dipatok untuk semangkuk bakso hanya Rp. 10.000. Seporsinya berisi 5 bakso kecil, satu bakso besar, sayuran, dan mie. Dengan uang Rp 50.000, kita bisa membeli 5 mangkuk bakso keliling tersebut.





*Bank Indonesia prepares program to diversify coconut products*
Sabtu, 24 November 2018 11:36 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: ANTARA





The coconuts have been cut to be dried into copra. (ANTARA Photo/Mohamad Hamzah)

Ternate, N. Maluku (ANTARA News) - Representative of Bank Indonesia (BI) in North Maluku said it is preparing a program to help prop up coconut fruit market by encouraging development of downstream industry processing coconut amid shrinking price of copra.

"We will help by socialization of industry to produce coconut derivatives such as by producing coconut meal that farmers would not depend only on copra market," Chief Representative of Bank Indonesia in North Maluku Dwi Waluyanto said here on Saturday di Ternate, Sabtu.

The price of copra, which is the main commodity,and the economic life blood for the majority people in North Maluku has dropped sharply lately .

The local people, mostly farmers, took to the street on Monday demanding the government to seriously address the problem.

Dwi said it is time for the farmers to think of other way to keep coconut having a reasonable selling price.

He said based on a study, Bank Indonesia already began dissemination of development of downstream coconut industry over the past 18 months.

The Central Bank already thought over utilizing and processing copra to produce derivatives even before the copra price plunged, he said.

"The copra price fall is the right time to convince the farmers of the importance of developing downstream coconut industry. Previously when the price of copra was normal, the farmers would not be interested even in hearing the suggestion," he said.

He said there should be short term , mid term and long term solution to the problem faced by the farmers.

The regional administration has to find a short term solution and long term solution has to be discussed with the public, he said.

He asked all concerned especially regional administration to seriously address the problem and consider the program to develop downstream coconut industry.

The district administration of Halmahera Utara, North Maluku had pledged to raise the copra price, after violent protest by local people demanding the government to do anything to prop up copra market.

Secretary of the North Maluku regional administration Fredy Tjandua through its news release received on Wednesday said the regional administration is seeking a short term solution to the problem.

"We are seeking a short term solution to the problem over the price fall which had caused great concern for the local people," Fredy has said .

He said the regional administration would not stay doing nothing about the problem .

"First we would work hard to find a short term solution to be followed later with long term solution," he said.

Students joined the people in the demonstration on Monday that turned violent forcing police to use tear gas to disperse the protesters.
Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Iseng bgt
> 
> Sabtu, 24 Nov 2018 13:50 WIB
> 
> *Punya Rp 50 Ribu Mau Beli Bakso, Bisa Dapat Segini Lho*
> *Herdi Alif Al Hikam* - detikFinance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Herdi



I can get those 2 servings with less than Rp20000 in the nearest _warung. _Furthermore with Rp 12000 / serving, I can get mushroom bakso, quail eggs bakso, along with _lontong _and_ es jeruk_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government increases agricultural efficiency by 48 percent*
Minggu, 25 November 2018 08:06 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. Agricultural tools and machinery (Alsintan's assistance) to sugar cane farmers is in the form of tractors and sugarcane cutting equipment from the government in Jombang, East Java. (ANTARA PHOTO/Syaiful Arif)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government has been able to increase agricultural efficiency by 48 percent over the past four years by encouraging agricultural modernization through agricultural tools and machinery (Alsintan) assistance.

To encourage the modernization of agriculture with the assistance of machinery and agricultural equipment have been going on since 2015.

"The use of Alsintan to encourage agricultural modernization can increase farming efficiency by 35 to 48 percent," Director General of Agricultural Infrastructure and Facilities (PSP) Pending Dadih Permana noted at a press conference.

The director general remarked that Alsintan was provided in the form of two-wheeled tractors and four-wheeled tractors; water pumps; rice transplanting equipment; choppers; cultivators; excavators; hand sprayers; corn planting tools; and semi-manual corn planting devices.

There were 54,083 units of Alsintan distributed to farmers in 2015 and 148,832 units were provided in 2016; while in 2017, there were 84,356 units channeled to them and Up October 2018, a total of 385,170 units had been distributed. Alsintan was given to farmer groups/association of farmer groups and Alsintan Business Service.

Permana explained that the Ministry of Agriculture encourages modernization in agricultural cultivation as a whole, including land-processing activities, planting, harvesting, and processing agricultural products.

"The younger generations are more and more engaged in agriculture activities, from land processing to harvesting," the director general of agricultural infrastructure and facilities explained.

The agricultural modernization movement has also helped to expand swamps. Based on data from the Swamp and Tidal Regions Data Center, Indonesia has potential swamp land of 33.4 million hectares, consisting of land in tidal area of 20.1 million hectares and swamps of 13.3 million hectares.

Efforts to use swamp land with a pattern of land optimization have been initiated since 2016. In 2016, the PSP directorate general carried out optimization activities of 3,999 hectares of swamps, and then in 2017, it covered 3,529 hectares and 16,400 hectares in 2018 (as of Nov 5, 2018).

In 2019, the Ministry of Agriculture, through the Directorate General of PSP, plans to develop a swamp area of 500 thousand hectares spreading across Kalimantan, Sumatra, and Sulawesi.

Over the past four years, the PSP directorate general`s policy and program has focused on the development of four agricultural commodity sub-sectors, namely food crops, horticulture, plantations, and livestock.

Reporting by Mentari Dwi Gayati
Editing by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s agriculture challenged by lack of irrigation dams: Jokowi*
Minggu, 25 November 2018 07:25 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo spoke with four farmers from Lampung in Pardasuka Sub-district, Pringsewu District, Lampung on Saturday (11/24/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)

Pringsewu, Lampung (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said that a lack of irrigation dams remains a serious challenge for Indonesia`s agriculture, but the government has been attempting to resolve the problem by building new reservoirs and irrigation dams.

The government has targeted to construct 65 reservoirs and irrigation dams to enable the progress and development of the country`s agriculture, he told local farmers in Pardasuka Subdistrict, Pringsewu District, Lampung Province, on Saturday.

Compared to many other countries, the reservoirs and irrigation dams possessed by Indonesia have been left behind. This condition is not only found in Lampung but also in many other provinces, including East and West Nusa Tenggara, he said.

During the meeting, Jokowi conveyed his happiness to be with the farmers as he had lived in a village and was used to walking through the muddy paths of rice fields.

"I am a villager," he told the attendants of the meeting, which took place under a tent set up on the sub-district`s farming area.

Due to rainfall, the farming area was wet and muddy. But, the president and First Lady Iriana Jokowi looked unaffected. They walked to a stage through a flat wood that the organizing committee had prepared.

Having a meeting with the local farmers is one of his agenda during his visit to Lampung on Saturday. He was accompanied by Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, Coordinator for Presidential Staff Teten Masduki, and Lampung Governor Ridho Ficardo.

Earlier on the day, the incumbent president, who attempts to get reelected in next year`s presidential race, joined a fun walk event at the Tugu Adipura circle of Bandarlampung city. He officiated the event organized as part of his presidential campaign activities.

Editing by Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia`s agriculture challenged by lack of irrigation dams: Jokowi*
> Minggu, 25 November 2018 07:25 WIB - 2 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko Widodo spoke with four farmers from Lampung in Pardasuka Sub-district, Pringsewu District, Lampung on Saturday (11/24/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)
> 
> Pringsewu, Lampung (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said that a lack of irrigation dams remains a serious challenge for Indonesia`s agriculture, but the government has been attempting to resolve the problem by building new reservoirs and irrigation dams.
> 
> The government has targeted to construct 65 reservoirs and irrigation dams to enable the progress and development of the country`s agriculture, he told local farmers in Pardasuka Subdistrict, Pringsewu District, Lampung Province, on Saturday.
> 
> Compared to many other countries, the reservoirs and irrigation dams possessed by Indonesia have been left behind. This condition is not only found in Lampung but also in many other provinces, including East and West Nusa Tenggara, he said.
> 
> During the meeting, Jokowi conveyed his happiness to be with the farmers as he had lived in a village and was used to walking through the muddy paths of rice fields.
> 
> "I am a villager," he told the attendants of the meeting, which took place under a tent set up on the sub-district`s farming area.
> 
> Due to rainfall, the farming area was wet and muddy. But, the president and First Lady Iriana Jokowi looked unaffected. They walked to a stage through a flat wood that the organizing committee had prepared.
> 
> Having a meeting with the local farmers is one of his agenda during his visit to Lampung on Saturday. He was accompanied by Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, Coordinator for Presidential Staff Teten Masduki, and Lampung Governor Ridho Ficardo.
> 
> Earlier on the day, the incumbent president, who attempts to get reelected in next year`s presidential race, joined a fun walk event at the Tugu Adipura circle of Bandarlampung city. He officiated the event organized as part of his presidential campaign activities.
> 
> Editing by Rahmad Nasution
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



A common problem in many parts of India too.


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> A common problem in many parts of India too.



Only Java got advanced irrigation systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> Only Java got advanced irrigation systems



Hey if you had to pick one island of Indonesia that has things good, Java is probably best to pick lol...maximum population is there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Hey if you had to pick one island of Indonesia that has things good, Java is probably best to pick lol...maximum population is there.



Government is promoting people (especially State owned companies ) to build farm /agriculture estates in Sulawesi and Papua, and push Java into central industrial production and trading center. Right now gov. build thousands kilometer roads and highway in Papua along with seaports to brought goods

https://westpapuatabloid.com/merauke-food-estate-area-to-become-a-national-food-production-center/

http://id.beritasatu.com/agribusiness/food-estate-merauke-serap-investasi-rp27-triliun/117824

This move will benefit us in long term

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government remains focused on reinforcing industrialization*
Minggu, 25 November 2018 11:21 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara






Head of Industrial Research and Development Agency (BPPI) of the Ministry of Industry, Ngakan Timur Antara. (ANTARA News/ Ministry of Industry)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The government will remain focused on accelerating the country`s industrialization as it will bring multiplier effects to national economy.

"Therefore, the government is resolved to create conducive investment climate," Head of Industrial Research and Development Agency (BPPI) of the Ministry of Industry, Ngakan Timur Antara, said here on Sunday.

Ngakan said his agency has taken strategic steps such as economic policy packages, incentives and ease of doing business facilities.

The multiple effects of the policy included added values of raw materials, local workers absorption, increase in foreign exchange earning from exports, taxes and excise duties.

The efforts could accelerate even distribution and national inclusive and quality economic growth. This leads the government to carry out economic transformation which shifts consumption- to manufacturing-based economy.

"So, our economy would be more productive and provide wider multiplier effects," he said.

Therefore, the Ministry of Industry is consistent with the implementation of the industrial down-streaming in the non-oil/gas processing sector with an emphasis on stock chain approach so that it would be more competitive in the domestic, regional and global levels.

"The development of non-oil-based manufacturing industries is prioritized in sectors that are resource-based and absorbing many jobs," added Ngakan.

Referring to Central Statistics Agency (BPS) data, in the third quarter of 2018, the manufacturing industry still has the largest contribution to the national gross domestic product (GDP) of 19.66 percent.

"The contribution is big enough, so Indonesia is in the ranks of the world`s elite as an industrial country," he said.

According to the United Nations Industrial Development Organization (UNIDO) report, Indonesia ranks the world`s 9th largest value-added country from the industrial sector.

In addition, seen from the percentage of industry contributions, Indonesia is also in the top 4 of the world.

"If it is assessed from the global competitiveness index, which is currently introducing a new method with the indicator of application of industrial revolution 4.0, Indonesia ranks up from 47 position in 2017 to 45th level in 2018," he explained.

Meanwhile, Nikkei and IHS Markit survey results showed that Indonesia`s Purchasing Managers` Index (PMI) in October 2018 was at 50.5 or still expansive.

In fact, Indonesia managed to rank third in ASEAN. Indonesia`s position is better than Malaysia (49.2), Thailand (48.9), Myanmar (48.0) and Singapore (43.3).

The three manufacturing sectors were able to surpass 5.15 percent growth in the third quarter of 2018, the textile and apparel industry grew to 10.17 percent, the food and beverage industry was at 8.10 percent, and the transport equipment industry was 5.37 percent.

"These three sectors are also a choice in Making Indonesia 4.0 as a pioneer in the application of industry 4.0 in Indonesia, besides chemical industry and electronics industry" he said.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta, Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia`s agriculture challenged by lack of irrigation dams: Jokowi*





Nilgiri said:


> A common problem in many parts of India too.



That because building a dam is expensive, not to mention in indonesia the problem is exacerbated by geographical & geological factors thus adding more challenge for building any major infrastructure.



Marine Rouge said:


> Government is promoting people (especially State owned companies ) to build farm /agriculture estates in Sulawesi and Papua, and push Java into central industrial production and trading center. Right now gov. build thousands kilometer roads and highway in Papua along with seaports to brought goods
> 
> https://westpapuatabloid.com/merauke-food-estate-area-to-become-a-national-food-production-center/
> 
> http://id.beritasatu.com/agribusiness/food-estate-merauke-serap-investasi-rp27-triliun/117824



According to western medias (particularly Australian & Nederland based medias) those efforts are "Javanization"

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Nike

*DNI relaxation expected to boos investment*
Senin, 26 November 2018 11:54 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Sella Panduarsa Gareta/A.Sarag





Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution (right) and Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto gave a press statement regarding the 2018 Negative Investment List in Jakarta on Monday (12/19/2018). (ANTARA/Calvin Basuki)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government is set to boost investment especially foreign direct investment (FDI) in industrial sector . The country`s manufacturing industry has remained in the doldrums despite rising trend lately.

The government has sought to attract more investment as one of the main drivers of the country`s economic growth amid weak performance of the country in export.

The government is especially concerned with the deficit in the country`s foreign trade contributing to widening current account deficit, which has been blamed for the rupiah depreciation against the U.S. dollar lately.

More important still expected from the acceleration of investment is the opening of new jobs, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto has said.

The Industry Ministry recorded significant growth in the investment in the manufacturing sector in the past four years -- from Rp195.74 trillion in 2014 to Rp274.09 trillion in 2017.

In the first half of 2018, investment in the manufacturing industry already reached Rp121.56 trillion, opening new jobs for 17.92 million workers.

Other no less important benefit from an increase in foreign direct investment (FDI) in the country is transfer of experience, knowledge and technology.

In a bid to boost investment, the government has issued a series of policy packages such as offering tax allowance, tax holiday, import duty exemption and adoption of Online Single Submission (OSS).

The various strategic policies were to create more favorable and convenient business climate for investment especially FDI.

Most recently the government opened a number of business areas previously close to new investment including FDI in what was called relaxation of DNI (list of negative investment) which is a list of business areas closed to new investment or foreign investment.

The policy has triggered controversy with observers accusing the government of offering wide facility for foreign investment at the expense of domestic industry especially micro, small and medium enterprises (UMKM).

The government defended its policy dismissing the accusation of being driven by lack of readiness to understand the government policy and socialization.

The policy package opens the wider the possibility of partnership between foreign investment and UMKM to promote their economic scale, it said.

The government said DNI has to reflect balance between the goals of economic development and national interest, therefore, DNI has to be dynamic or has to continue to adapt to the changing condition of the national economy.

The relaxation of DNI was a revision of the Presidential Regulation No. 44 of 2016. It is part of the 16th policy package, designed to boost investment both domestic investment (PMDN) and foreign investment (PMA).

Among the business areas excluded from DNI are cloth printing and knitting industries, crumb rubber, copra, ketchup, milk processing, sweet condensed milk, timber-based goods manufacturing, essential oil, and nail, nut and bolt industries.

The government gave a number of reasons for the relaxation, citing, in the period of 2012-2016, there was only one additional industrial unit in crumb rubber processing sector - from 201 to 202 companies.

Crumb rubber industry was closed to PMA and PMDN and appropriated only for UMKM but under the new policy the sector is no longer included in the DNI. It is partly open to PMA and PMDN as no significant investment by UMKM in the sector over the past three years.

Industry Minister Airlangga said under the policy of DNI relaxation, there is no requirement for foreign investors to operate in partnership with local investors.


Boosting Growth of New Industrial Business Units

Airlangga said increase in investment would increase the number of industrial business units. In the period of 2014-2017, there were significant increase in the number of industrial business units -- from 25,094 units to 30,992 units or an increase of 5,898 business units.

In the small industrial sector, there was an addition of 970,000 units -- from 3.52 million units in 2014 to 4.49 million units in 2017.

Therefore, through the relaxation of DNI, new investment is needed to produce new manufactured goods with higher added value, the Minister said.

Cloth printing and fabric knitting industries are excluded from DNI as production of printed and knitted fabric has continued to fall short of demand with demand averaging 236,000 tons a year as against domestic supply of only 169,000 tons that big imports continue to be needed and increases from year to year.

If the country is to cut its imports of printed and knitted fabrics, investment has to be encouraged to build new factories in the two sectors. Investment in fabric printing industry is quite large at around Rp100 billion - an investment not in the category of IMKM. The minimum limit for a foreign investment is only Rp10 billion.

In a bid to increase investment in the sector, the government even offers incentive in the form of tax allowance for investment in cloth printing and knitting industries. Tax allowance facility is offered to medium large investors.

In revising DNI, the government still maintains that a number of business areas closed to PMA and PMDN to protect UMKM.

Business areas reserved only for UMKM and cooperatives include fermented soybean cake, soybean curd, and food from soybeans, brown sugar, hand printed batik, embroidery, and rubber curing industries.

Airlangga said there were 87 business areas excluded from DNI including ones under the previous policy package in 2016.

The government hopes the policy would boost investment especially with other fiscal instruments and policy such as tax allowance and tax holiday


Business world

The government invited the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce (Kadin) and the Association of Young Indonesian Business People (HIPMI) after Kadin General Chairman Rosan Roeslani protested that the business people were not involved in the discussion before issuing the DNI relaxation policy.

Rosan representing Kadin and a chairman of HIPMI Ajib Hamdani met with Coordinating Minister for Economy Darmin Nasution and Industry Minister Airlangga.

Rosan said KADIN need to know details of the policy as it will have big impact of the business sector. He said it was agreed that the government is socialize the policy .

Darmin said the protest and allegation came on wrong perception over a number of business areas which are appropriated for UMKM and cooperatives under the DNI of 2016.

The business areas include cloth printing industry, knitting industry particularly embroidery and internet service outlets.

"It is impossible that a foreign investment would operate in any of those business areas as a foreign investor is required to start business with a capital of at least Rp10 billion. Those businesses are not Rp10-billion class venture.," Darmin said.

Secretary of the Coordinating Ministry for Economy Susiwijono said those business areas are no longer included in the list of business areas closed to foreign investment, but it does not mean that they are no longer appropriated for UMKM and cooperatives.

Particularly business in internet service outlet is excluded from DNI that it no longer requires license, Susiwijono cited.

"Now the business is excluded from DNI to simplify the procedure. It no longer needs business license giving wider access to UMKM to the business," Susiwijono said.

Susiwijono said the products of the two business areas are important to support import substitution program and to reduce imports. So far demand for the products of the two industries has been higher than domestic production that imports are high.

Meanwhile, Head of the Capital Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Thomas Lembong said the 16th economic policy package is expected to revive investment interest.

Thomas said direct investment declined in the third quarter of 2018 on global economic crisis including trade war between the United States and China.

Under the condition, most investors chose to wait and see before embarking on big investment venture, he said.

The government, therefore, has to make a breakthrough to draw investors to the country.

Investment in the third quarter of this year was valued at Rp173.8 trillion or 1.6 percent lower than Rp176.6 trillion in the same period last year. However, cumulatively in the first three quarters of this year , direct investment rose 4.3 percent to Rp535.4 trillion from Rp513.2 trillion in the same period last year.

Editing by Fardah Assegaf
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

EFTA Countries in December
The government has wrapped up negotiations for a free trade and investment pact with members of the four-nation European Free Trade Association, a final agreement is due to be signed in December, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said. (ID Photo/Tino Oktaviano)


_By_ *Bernadette Christina Munthe* _on 3:46 pm Nov 26, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Economy
Jakarta.* The government has wrapped up negotiations for a free trade and investment pact with members of the four-nation European Free Trade Association, a final agreement is due to be signed in December, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said.



Negotiations on the Comprehensive Indonesia-European Free Trade Association Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IE-CEPA) between Indonesia and EFTA members – Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Iceland – have taken seven years.

"This settlement is a milestone for Indonesia's relations with the four EFTA countries," Enggartiasto said in a statement released after Friday's signing in Geneva.

Indonesia will get better access to export products such as coffee, palm oil, fisheries, textile and furniture, he said in the statement.

Members of the EFTA will gain access to investment in Indonesia, including in the energy and mining sectors.

According to the statement, the next step is for "legal scrubbing" and translation so the agreement is ready to be signed in Jakarta in December.

In 2017, Indonesia-EFTA trade was worth $2.4 billion, with Indonesia enjoying a trade surplus of $212 million.

_Reuters

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-sign-free-trade-deal-efta-countries-december/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government to increase utilization of natural gas for energy*
Selasa, 27 November 2018 08:24 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





A natural gas strorage. (ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo)

Medan, N. Sumatra (ANTARA News) - The government will continue to increase utilization of natural gas for fuel from 19 percent of the national energy consumption at present to 24 percent in 2050.

The increase in the utilization of natural gas is in line with the Regulation of the Government No 79 of 2014 on the National Energy Policy, head of Upstream Oil and Gas Regulator (BPH Migas) M Fanshurullah Asa said here on Sunday.

In 2036, the entire production of natural gas is expected to be used domestically in 2036 at the latest, Fanshurullah said.

In 2017, around 58.59 percent of the country`s gas production was for domestic consumption with 41.41 percent exported, he said.

Meanwhile, BPH Migas is improving services and protection of consumers, he said.

Based on data from Asean Centre for Energy, natural gas portion in energy mix in ASEAN is 24 percent.

Beside as fuel, natural gas is used as feedstock in industries such as in fertilizer industry and in power plants.

Development of gas pipe of Trans-ASEAN, would increase demand for natural gas, Fanshurullah said.

Indonesia has a reserve of 142.72 trillion Standards Cubic Feet of gas a clean source of energy and environmentally friendly.
Editing by Saragih, sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Government to finish certification of sailors and ships in 2019*
Selasa, 27 November 2018 08:29 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





(ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru)

Lampung (ANTARA News) - The Sea Transport Directorate General of the Transport Ministry said it is set to finish certification of all sailors and ships lighter than seven GT in 2019.

"Certification is in the process of ships less than 7 GT in weight in Java and is expected to be finished in the second week of April, 2019," Director General of Sea Transport R Agus H Purnomo said here on Sunday.

Based on data at the Sea Transport Directorate General by Nov. 20, there were 22,363 traditional sailors/fishermen in Java and only 1,551 of them had certificate.

The number of fishing ships already having certificate in Brondong or Lamongan totaled 452 units, Agus said.

He said the country had 78,656 units of ships measuring more than seven GT in weight. All of the ships, flying Indonesian flag, already have certificate.

The number of ships less than 7 GT in weight in Java totaled 24,055 units including 23,138 units of fishing ships, 295 units of passenger ships, 405 units of cargo ships and 25 units of other ships.

The number of ships less than 7 GT in weight in Java already having certificate include 15,848 units of fishing ships, 292 units of passenger ships, 405 units of cargo ship and 25 units of other ships.

The number of ships less than 7 GT in weight not yet having certificate totaled 5,449 units of fishing ships and 91 units of cargo ship.

"The Sea Transport Directorate General has programs - first to identify all ships and fishermen in Indonesia and second certification of the ships and the fishermen not yet having certificate," Agus said.

After a given time, measure would be taken against ships and fishermen not having certificate, he said.

"Therefore, we call on all sailors to utilize the time for certification and fishermen to have their ships measured again that the fishermen and their ships would have certificate as required by the regulation," he said.

Head of the Sub-directorate for Ship Gauging and Registration Capt. Diaz Saputra said the government facilitates the process of certification of sailors/fishermen and ships through the Outlet of Ship Remeasuring Integrated Service.

"The activity is an important agenda for ships not having certificate," Capt. Diaz said.
Reporting by Juwita T Rahayu, A Saragih
Editing by Sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Chinese investors invited to invest in indonesia*
Selasa, 27 November 2018 14:33 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Coordinating minister for maritime affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan speaks at Indonesia Economic Forum (IEF) di Jakarta, on Wednesday evening (21/11). (ANTARA/Genta Tenri Mawangi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan has invited investors from the People`s Republic of China to increase their investment in Indonesia.

"There has been significant progress and greater convenience for foreign parties to invest in Indonesia where high and stable economic growth has been maintained," Panjaitan remarked at the Indonesia-China Five-Year Strategic and Comprehensive Cooperation Seminar here on Tuesday.

He said Indonesia has a huge potential market, and the government at this time has also been focusing on developing progressive infrastructure.

In addition to focusing on infrastructure, the coordinating minister for maritime affairs highlighted the village fund programs, development of special economic zones, and improved RI global investment ratings, among others.

Based on data, investment from China as well as Hong Kong in Indonesia had reached some US$5.5 billion in 2017, or some 17 percent of the total investment.

The governments of Indonesia and China have also worked closely, especially in the past three years, and the minister is optimistic that various projects and cooperation programs would continue to be improved.

"Indonesia and China need to promote better global and regional partnerships. Both countries have the capacity to do that," Panjaitan noted.

In line with the view of coordinating minister for maritime affairs, CSIS founder Jusuf Wanandi highlighted the importance for Indonesia and China to strengthen cooperation in an era filled with global uncertainty.

Meanwhile, Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xiao Qian stated that the heads of state of the two countries had visited each other to strengthen cooperation.

In addition, Qian reminded that various cooperation programs had also begun to be implemented, such as the Jakarta-Bandung fast train.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla had earlier expressed optimism that the government`s policy of relaxing the negative investment list, or DNI, would attract more foreign investors to Indonesia, especially in the micro, small, and medium enterprises sector.
Reporting by Muhammad Razi Rahman, Otniel Tamindael
Editing by Suharto
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Great Harvest: Number of IPOs on the Indonesia Stock Exchange Could Reach 65 in 2018*
26 November 2018 | 

Initial Public Offering
IPO
Indonesia Stock Exchange
So far in 2018 a total of 51 Indonesian companies made their trading debuts on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX), hence effectively completing their initial public offering (IPO). This is a remarkable number as well as a significant increase from 37 successful IPOs in 2017, and 14 in 2016. Moreover, the big number of IPOs in Indonesia this year is particularly remarkable considering there is plenty of uncertainty lurking about in global and domestic markets.

Stock investors have sold more stocks (that are traded on the IDX) than they have bought so far in 2018 amid global trade tensions (led by protectionism in the USA - and retaliation - in China), monetary policy normalization in the USA and European Union (EU) as well as the fragile rupiah (which is badly affected by aforementioned global turmoil and by Indonesia’s trade deficit and widening current account deficit).

This makes it particularly remarkable in our eyes that many local companies have decided to conduct an IPO in Indonesia this year. Meanwhile, economic growth in Indonesia has been rather stagnant in recent years around the 5 percent (y/y) level, which is often attributed to subdued consumer purchasing power in Southeast Asia’s largest economy, while weak global demand causes Indonesian exports to underperform. Moreover, forecasts for future economic growth in Indonesia and the world are not too optimistic. This would surely not be the ideal context to seek new funds for business expansion through an IPO.






Not only is there the threat of weak appetite for the issuer’s stocks (thus requiring the company to offer its stocks at a more attractive price during the IPO) but a sudden sell-off can also easily undermine the value of the company’s stocks. Lastly, weak domestic and global demand (which may not improve in the near future) make it not the best time to think about business expansion.

On the other hand, the fragile rupiah makes it less attractive to seek foreign-denominated loans, while rising interest rates at home (Bank Indonesia having raised its benchmark interest rate from 4.25 percent to 6.00 percent) makes it more expensive to borrow money. Meanwhile, we should also not forget that an IPO has more advantages than simply collecting new funds (although the primary objective is indeed raising capital).

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...tock-exchange-could-reach-65-in-2018/item9040


----------



## Nike

*Government aims to strengthen manufacturing sector to boost economy*
Selasa, 27 November 2018 19:59 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution. (ANTARA PHOTO/Yudhi Mahatma)

Solo, C Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government aims to strengthen the manufacturing sector to boost the national economy, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution stated.

"We all know that after the Asian crisis in 1998-1999, our economy grew, albeit at a slow pace, owing to natural resources," he remarked at the opening of the national leadership meeting of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) 2018 here on Tuesday.

The manufacturing industry is expected to serve as the engine of the country`s economic growth in future, he remarked.

To this end, the government is reviving the manufacturing sector as an engine of the Indonesian economy, he noted.

"The government started all by building infrastructure while at the same time providing social assistance," he stated.

While admitting that domestic infrastructure still fell short of expectations, he affirmed it had contributed significantly to the economy.

"What is interesting is the combination of infrastructure and social assistance that results in relatively good economic growth," he pointed out.

In addition, the government is developing national strategic tourist destinations, he stated, adding that new tourist destinations will be developed to bring foreign exchange earnings to the country.

The other step is creating special economic zones and industrial estates that have been started, he remarked.

"The industrial estates are important. Without the industrial estates, the industrial costs will be more expensive," he stated.

Since four to five months ago, the government has applied the so-called "online single submission" (OSS) as part of the efforts to streamline licensing procedures.

"Between mid-September and mid-November, the number of registrations through OSS reaches 1,320 per day," he added.

Reporting by Aris Wasita
Editing by Suharto
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Julia Louppova in Review
*Indonesia plans to become a transshipment hub, seeks investors*
_




The future Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate. Source: JIIPE
Indonesia strives to challenge Singapore’s dominance in the region with a number of own port projects, aiming to become a new global transhipment hub on China’s maritime Silk Road, writes Nikkei Asian Review.

After taking office in October 2014, Indonesian President Joko Widodo endorsed the five-year plan worth 700 trillion rupiah (USD 50.6 bln) to develop the maritime sector. This included 243 trillion rupiah for developing 24 “strategic ports.” Slow at the beginning, the infrastructure development began to gather pace last year.

One of the ambitious projects is the Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate (JIIPE) – an immense industrial centre on a total area of 3,000 hectares, which would also include a deep-sea port and a residential estate. Strategically located on the eastern edge of Java, it is designed to become a trading hub and manufacturing center for Indonesia and Asia Pacific.

The JIIPE complex is developed by the state-owned port operator Pelindo III and the private partner AKR Corporindo and is due to be completed by 2030 to accommodate nearly 200 companies.

“By being integrated with a deep-sea port, this park will have direct access to domestic and international markets,” Joko Widodo said at the opening ceremony for the first phase of JIIPE in March.

The port will be constructed on a plot of 400 ha in Madura Strait, will have a total berth length of 6,200m with a draft of 16m to cater for vessels up to 100,000 DWT and to handle all types of cargo: from dry bulk, cars and container to oil and LNG. It is expected to reduce the workload at Tanjung Perak, Indonesia’s second-busiest port and the main gateway to the nation’s eastern provinces.

“At Tanjung Perak, ships often have to wait for a week outside [the port] before docking. We should have [developed the new port] three or five years ago”, a director of the JIIPE project said in May.



Other projects include the expansion of Tanjung Priok, the country’s busiest port in Jakarta; Kuala Tanjung Port at North Sumatra that will increase the container capacity. Port projects in remote cities like Makassar and Sorong are meant to reduce logistics costs, which today run to the equivalent of 24% of Indonesia’s GDP, that is significantly higher than in most countries in the region.

Indonesia, with its 17,000 islands has more than 1,200 ports but many of them are outdated and need refurbishing. In a recent study of 18 Indonesian ports, the World Bank highlights a “critical infrastructure gap” and writes: “The quality of ports’ infrastructure across the country is a weak factor in the overall country’s competitiveness.”

But the government can cover only a third of the 4,800 trillion rupiah (USD 348 bln) required for the port infrastructure development in the 2015-2019 period and therefore actively seeks investors worldwide. And not without success.

The Port of Rotterdam Authority provided consulting to Pelindo I on the Phase 1 development of Kuala Tanjung and is reportedly planning to invest in the next phase. The Japanese government signed a JPY 118.9 bln (USD 1bln) loan in November 2017 for the construction of the Patimban deep-sea port. Singapore’s port operator PSA International has been involved in one project and is said to may soon join another.

Apart from that, President Joko Widodo anchors big hopes on China’s OBOR initiative believing his maritime vision can complement it. And indeed, Beijing expressed some interest in port investment: Ningbo Zhoushan Port and China Communications Construction Engineering Indonesia have signed memorandums of understanding with Indonesian port operators to jointly develop New Priok and Kendal International Port, respectively. However, no actual investments have been made so far. And some analysts suggest that Indonesia is not a priority for China in its geopolitical plans.
https://port.today/indonesia-plans-transshipment-hub-seeks-investors/amp/

Kuala Tanjung had starting operational test phase 

*Sumatera Utara* - PT Pelabuhan Indonesia I (Persero) atau Pelindo I melakukan uji coba pengoperasian Terminal Multipurpose Pelabuhan Kuala Tanjung, Selasa (27/11/2018).
1 dari 5







Petugas memantau aktivitas bongkar muat petikemas dalam rangka uji coba pengoperasian Terminal Multipurpose Pelabuhan Kuala Tanjung. Istimewa/Pelindo I.


2 dari 5







Pada tahap uji coba ini, dilakukan kegiatan pengapalan kargo domestik sebanyak 50 box milik PT Unilever Oleochemical Indonesia dengan tujuan Jakarta dan Surabaya. Istimewa/Pelindo I.


3 dari 5







Dalam uji coba ini, kargo tersebut diangkut menggunakan kapal KM Sinar Belawan. Istimewa/Pelindo I.


https://m.detik.com/finance/foto-bi...ung-diuji-coba-kirim-kargo-domestik/3/#photos
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Automotive SMEs need two years to meet APM production standard*
Rabu, 28 November 2018 00:45 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Director General of Small and Medium Industries (IKM) of the Ministry of Industry (Ministry of Industry) Gati Wibawaningsih (ANTARA / Genta Tenri Mawangi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Small and medium scale enterprises (SMEs) need at least two years to produce components with quality meeting the qualification of Brand Holder Agent (APM), a senor official said.

"It is not enough SMEs to be fostered only one year. They need two years to produce quality that is in accordance with the standards of APM and large industries," SME Director General of the Ministry of Industry, Gati Wibawaningsih, said here on Tuesday.

The director general made the statement after attending a business meeting among automotive component SMEs, brand holder agents (APM) and large industries in Jakarta.

She said, so far, Automotive Component SMEs in Indonesia have produced various accessories as well as car and motorbike parts whose quality is in accordance with the APM standards.

"SME proves its ability to innovate and develop component products that so far have been fulfilled by imports," Wibawaningsih said.

?Fostering quality component production built through partnerships between SMEs and large industries, according to Wibawaningsih, is one of the efforts to reduce imports of components, parts and accessories.

"Of course our (Ministry of Industry`s) target is reducing imports up to 0 (zero) percent," said Wibawaningsih.

The import value of four-wheeled or more motorized vehicle parts in the range of January to June 2018 reached US$2.06 billion, an increase of 33 percent in the same period in 2017.

The "Link and match" business meeting activities among Automotive Component SMEs, Brand Holder Agent (APM) and Large Industries at the Ministry of Industry, Jakarta, Tuesday, connected at least 100 SMEs with 19 APMs and large companies.

Hundreds of SMEs came from several cities on Java, including Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, Bekasi, Karawang, Bandung, Pasuruan, Purbalingga, Yogyakarta, Tegal, Klaten, and Sidoarjo.



Reporting by Genta Tenri Mawangi

Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Government to cover 30 pct of small industry`s production cost*
Rabu, 28 November 2018 08:18 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Director General for (SMEs), Gati Wibawaningsih (ANTARA/Genta Tenri Mawangi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Industry will cover 30 percent of the production cost, especially related to machinery, of small and medium scale enterprises (SMEs), a senior official said.

"The government will facilitate (machinery costs) up to 30 percent for domestic made machines and 20 percent for imported ones," Director General for (SMEs), Gati Wibawaningsih, said.

She made the statement after attending a business meeting among automotive component SMEs, brand holder agents (APM) and large industries in Jakarta on Tuesday.

The facility, according to Wibawaningsih, is an effort of the government through the Ministry of Industry to strengthen the SME industry in order to produce components, spare parts, and accessories whose quality is in accordance with the APM standards and large industries.

"SMEs only have to think about the remaining 70 percent cost. (Financing) can be obtained, for example, from the KUR (People`s Business Credit). The KUR interest scheme is relatively low," explained Wibawaningsih.

She further said, the Automotive Components SMEs in Indonesia had produced various car and motorcycle accessories with APM standards, and continued to develop component products which had so far been fulfilled by imports.

The import value of two- and four-wheeled motor vehicle parts in the January to June 2018 period reached US$2.06 billion, up 33 percent from the same period in 2017.

Thus, Wibawaningsih said, to reduce dependence on the import market, in addition to government assistance, partnerships need to be established between SMEs and APMs and large industries.

In that partnership, APM and large industries can provide assistance to SMEs related to the production of components with quality according to the set standards.

The "Link and match" business meeting activities among the automotive component SMEs, brand holder agents (APM) and large industries at the the Ministry of Industry, Jakarta, Tuesday connected at least 100 SMEs with 19 APMs and large companies.

Hundreds of SMEs came from several cities on Java, including Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, Bekasi, Karawang, Bandung, Pasuruan, Purbalingga, Yogyakarta, Tegal, Klaten, and Sidoarjo.

During the business meeting, the government through the Ministry of Industry also provided equipment machines to the Indonesian Tegal Manufacturing Cooperatives, and the Lingga Purbalingga KUB.

Reporting by Genta Tenri Mawangi, Andi Abdussalam


Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi inaugurates Sragen-Ngawi toll road*
Rabu, 28 November 2018 14:48 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: ANTARA






President Joko Widodo (center) inaugurated a segment of the Sragen-Ngawi toll road stretching 51 kilometers in Central Java Province on Wednesday. (ANTARA Photo/Wahyu Putro A/wsj.)

Sragen, C Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated a segment of the Sragen-Ngawi toll road stretching 51 kilometers, which is part of the Solo-Ngawi toll road, in the Rest Area 538 B, here, Wednesday.

"I hope with the completion of the Jakarta-Surabaya toll road, regional leaders would integrate this toll road with tourist areas to attract crowds," he stated.

To derive optimal benefits, toll roads must be integrated with other sectors.

The president was also pleased to see local culinary delicacies being offered in the rest area.

"I am pleased this morning because I see soto kuali, lontong opor, soto Madura, roti ganep, and others being offered. We want the rest area to be filled with local products. Lest foreign brand products dominate, while the locals just become spectators," he remarked.

Minister/State Secretary Pratikno, State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, and deputy governor of Central Java, as well as officials of PT Jasa Marga were present at the inauguration ceremony.

The Sragen-Ngawi segment is part of the Solo-Ngawi toll road, which is also part of the Trans Java toll road.

The Solo-Ngawi toll road has eight gates: Colomadu, Bandara, Ngemplak, Purwodadi, Karanganyar, Sragen, Sragen Timur, and Ngawi City.

Reporting by Agus Salim
Editing by Fardah

Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*THALES AND INDONESIA'S PT LEN SIGN MOU TO EXPAND COLLABORATION IN ADVANCED SIGNALLING SYSTEMS FOR RAILWAY PROJECTS, AND TO SUPPORT PT LEN IN ITS REGIONAL EXPANSION*
09/25/2018
SHARE
With a population of 10 million in 2016 expected to grow by 3.7 per cent a year, Indonesia's capital, Jakarta is facing rapid urbanisation. In response to this challenge and after the recent success in controlling traffic during the Asian Games this year, Jakarta is looking to further reform traffic and transportation in the capital. This involves plans to build safer and more efficient modes of transport such as the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) and Light Rail Transit (LRT).

In support of this anticipated growth, Thales has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with PT Len Indonesia to collaborate on delivering advanced signalling systems for railway projects in Indonesia.

The MoU is an extension of Thales' and PT Len's years of collaboration beyond the defence sector. Beyond the development, delivery and deployment of an integrated signalling system for potential local MRT and LRT operators in Indonesia, this joint development approach will allow Thales to continue to build local capabilities in the Indonesian workforce through transfer-of-technology and help PT Len in their ambitions to bring locally-developed, high-technology systems to the rest of the world and to become a regional player in transportation.

"Having worked closely with PT Len for several years and mindful of Indonesia's need to have better transportation networks to support a rapidly growing urban population, we are pleased to expand this partnership to the area of transportation. We are committed to partnering with the country as they work on building a transport infrastructure of the future, and are fully supporting of Indonesia's 2020 Go Digital vision to become a digital powerhouse in the region," said Erik-Jan Raatgerink, Country Director, Thales in Indonesia.
https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/indo...pt-len-sign-mou-expand-collaboration-advanced


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s new synthetic rubber factory on stream*
Kamis, 29 November 2018 17:12 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto at the inauguration of a synthetic rubber factory owned by PT Synthetic Rubber Indonesia (SRI) in Cilegon, West Java, Thursday (Nov 29). (Mentari Dwi Gayati)

Cilegon, Banten (ANTARA News) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto here on Thursday commissioned a synthetic rubber factory the country`s first using environmentally friendly technology.

The operation of factory of PT Synthetic Rubber Indonesia (SRI) with a capacity of 120,000 tons will increase the added value of butadiene and styrene monomer, which are already produced in the country.

It will also strengthening the structure of petrochemical industry from upstream to downstream, the Minister said.

"The construction of the factory of PT Synthetic Rubber Indonesia proves that investors are still interested in doing business in Indonesia," Airlangga said.

Development of synthetic rubber industry is needed to keep pace with the modernization of economy, he said.

Synthetic rubber is used widely for tires, conveyor belts, rubber components, footwear and electric cable coat.

Currently, there is only one synthetic rubber producer with a capacity of 75,000 tons per year. Meanwhile, synthetic rubber requirement in the country reached 230,000 tons in 2017. Therefore, imports are still needed.

President Director of SRI, Brad Karas, said the company is the first factory using environmentally friendly technology of Michelin.

PT SRI produces synthetic rubber the type of "Solution Styrene Butadiene Rubber (SSBR) and Neodymium catalyst - Butadiene Rubber (NdBR) both environmentally friendly.

SRI is a joint venture company between Michelin of France and PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical Tbk established in June 2013 with share split of 55 percent and 45 percent respectively.

The investment in the factory was cost US$435 million. SRI is granted the incentive "tax holiday" from the government.

SRI began commercial operation in August 2018 and already exported US$250 million.

Based on data at the Industry Ministry, Indonesia`s exports of manufactured products have increased from year to year. In the third quarter of 2018, exports of manufactured goods were valued at US$97.52 billion - up 5.71 percent from US$92.25 billion in the same period last year.
Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*News focus - Indonesia`s economy improves amid economic turbulence By Azis Kurmala*
Jumat, 30 November 2018 05:50 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Bank Indonesia (BI) Governor Perry Warjiyo delivers his views during the session of Central Banking Forum 2018 at the IMF - World Bank Group Annual Meetings 2018 in Nusa Dua, Bali, in Nov 2018. The forum discusses a wide range of economic issues particularly thoise related to monetary policy and economic growth. ANTARA FOTO/ICom/AM IMF-WBG//Nyoman Budhiana/aww.

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Global economic growth is flat and uneven, accompanied by widespread uncertainty blighting the global financial markets.

Solid economic gains achieved in the United States throughout 2018 will be restrained by consolidation in 2019. Nevertheless, inflation expectations in the United States remain high, and analysts expect the US Federal Reserve to continue raising its policy rate.

In Europe, economic growth tends to slowdown amid inflation hike trend. The current monetary policy normalization in Europe, done by reducing purchase of financial assets, is expected to continue.

In the emerging markets, economic downturn in China stems from deleveraging in the financial system, coupled with the escalating trade war with the United States.

Global economic plateau and the worsening trade tension will cause the world trade volume (WTV) to remain low. Furthermore, international commodity prices are tracking a sliding trend, including the global oil price due to potentially higher supply.

Despite global economic moderation, Indonesia?s national economy posted solid growth, with stability maintained.

Bank Indonesia (BI) expects the pace of national economic growth to quicken in 2019, reaching 5.0-5.4 percent, the BI Governor Perry Warjiyo stated.

Meanwhile, inflation is predicted to remain under control within the 2019 target corridor of 3.5?1 percent, backed by contained price pressures on the demand side, volatile foods (VF), and administered prices (AP), along with anchored inflation expectations and stable rupiah exchange rates.

Furthermore, BI predicts a smaller current account deficit in 2019, reducing to around 2.5 percent of GDP in line with the efforts to control imports, while stimulating exports and promoting tourism. The bank intermediation function is also expected to improve along with economic financing from the capital market.

Therefore, credit growth in 2019 is predicted to reach 10-12 percent, with deposit growth expected in the 8-10 percent range as the banking industry maintains adequate liquidity.

In the medium term, BI has projected faster economic growth in 2024 in the 5.5-6.1 percent range, accompanied by a current account deficit of less than 2 percent of GDP, Warjiyo noted.

In his speech, the BI Governor emphasized that synergy is the key to strengthening economic resilience to global spillovers and maintaining economic growth momentum towards the transition to a prosperous, upper-middle income country.

Leaning against the global headwinds, the national economy has performed well in 2018, with stability maintained along with growth momentum.

The governor outlined three salient economic lessons that may be used to strengthen synergy towards tougher resilience and to stimulate economic growth moving forwards despite unconducive global economic dynamics.

First, economic stability and resilience must be strengthened. Second, competitiveness and productivity must be increased to catalyze a faster pace of growth.

Third, policy synergy between authorities is a prerequisite to reinforce the structure of the national economy.

With uncertain global economic dynamics, BI will strengthen its policy mix instituted in 2018 for 2019.

To that end, BI will implement policy in seven important areas. First, monetary policy will remain focused on stability, particularly in terms of controlling inflation in the 3.5?1 percent target corridor as well as rupiah exchange rate stability in line with the currency?s fundamental value.

BI?s pre-emptive and ahead-of-the-curve monetary policy stance will be maintained in 2019.

Second, accommodative macroprudential policy will stimulate bank intermediation, particularly in terms of economic financing, including maintaining financial system resilience by strengthening the surveillance of systemically important banks (SIB) and conglomerates, Warjiyo remarked.

Third, BI will continue to develop payment system policy in order to ensure efficient, available, and secure cash and noncash payment systems, particularly in the face of the digital economy and finance.

Fourth, BI will also continue to accelerate financial market deepening efforts, which will increase policy effectiveness and broaden economic financing, while actively participating in the innovation of various financing instruments for future infrastructure development.

Fifth, BI will advance the sharia economy and finance through BI programs and as part of the National Committee on Islamic Finance of the Republic of Indonesia (KNKS).

Sixth, MSME development will be expanded with a focus on controlling inflation and reducing the current account deficit, Warjiyo remarked.

And seventh, BI will orient international policy towards bolstering the positive image of Indonesia in the eyes of the international community, while actively participating in policymaking at various international organizations.

"In addition, BI will also strengthen national policy mix synergy with the Government, Financial Services Authority (OJK) and other relevant authorities, which will be directed towards controlling inflation, improving the economic structure, maintaining financial system stability, accelerating financial market deepening, and developing an ecosystem for the digital economy and finance," Warjiyo explained.



Uncertainty

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated that the uncertainty besetting global economy is feared to continue through 2019.

He added that the recent summit meeting of the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) showed that there has not been signs that trade war between the United States and China is about to end.

The United States and China are yet to meet again in the G20 summit conference, but Jokowi revealed that he did not expect much from the meeting.

It is still difficult to bring the two countries to a compromise, he noted.

However, the trade war also opens up new opportunity. "According to Kadin and Himpi many foreign investors planned to relocate their factories to ASEAN including Indonesia," Jokowi pointed out.

High import tariff slapped by the United States has forced China to look for other partners, he added.

"This is the opportunity. We have to grab that opportunity by making them our partners in investment and to increase exports," he remarked.

The president explained that the country`s main problem is deficits in trade balance and in current account balance.

"Big problem confronting us is trade deficit and current account deficit that could be coped with by an increase in exports," he stated.

Meanwhile, Senior Economist Boediono elaborated that the world economic condition was still prone to crisis as there were still uncertainties with unpredictable trend.

"The world economy is still prone to instability and crisis. This is inherent in the system," Boediono noted.

He stated that the crisis could arise anytime, and there was no one who could predict its intensity. There is no single country which has an effective method to overcome the problem.

For this purpose, Boediono, who was the vice president in the 2009-2014 period, added that efforts to strengthen domestic economy should continue to be made.

This could be done through reinforcing coordination among the fiscal and monetary authorities as well as through continuous implementation of structural reforms.

"We have institutions that can coordinate well for monetary and structural reforms. This can reduce the risk of instability or the economic crisis," Boediono remarked.

The professor of Gajah Mada University (UGM), Faculty of Economy, also told a story on how Indonesia was able to withstand the crisis many times because of the existence of appropriate mitigation policies.

He even recounted the rescue efforts made by the government to secure Bank Century in 2008, which were carried out to maintain public confidence in the banking system.

"In our view, the atmosphere at that time was very serious and needed to be addressed. We had one thought on not to let the economy fall further, because, otherwise, the economic costs will be huge," he added.

Boediono admitted that he did not think of political risks while making decisions, because the policy was taken based on economic considerations.
Editing Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Government continues to promote palm oil*
Jumat, 30 November 2018 08:21 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Andi Abdussalam





Palm oil downstream industrial plant under construction in Sei Mangkei Special Economic Zone (KEK) Simalungun District, North Sumatra. (ANTARA PHOTO/Septianda Perdana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government continues to improve the quality of its palm oil products and expand markets to non-traditional export destinations as negative campaigns in traditional market such as Europe still continue to take place.

As regards, the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs has set a target to certify 70 percent of the oil palm industry at home through the "Indonesia Sustainable Palm Oil" (ISPO) certification by 2020.

"We hope to meet the target. The government will also continue to promote the ISPO so that it would be known as Indonesian standard abroad," said Wilistra Danny, Plantation and Horticulture official of the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs, in Jakarta on Thursday.

He stressed that the government will seriously address turmoil in oil palm industry with efforts aimed at promoting the standard to the international community in an effort to face the negative campaign.

Besides that, Indonesia will also try to expand markets to non-traditional countries. The Ministry of Trade is therefore eyeing new markets, given the negative sentiment from one of its main markets, the European Union, still persists.

Indonesia, through the Ministry of Trade, is seeking to expand markets for its palm oil products and derivatives to new export destinations in the Middle East, South Asia, and other regions.

"The trade of Indonesian palm oil in the European Union market is disturbed, and we are looking at other countries outside the main market," Director General of National Export Development at the Ministry of Trade Arlinda stated in Jidda on Thursday (Nov 29).

The director general remarked that the products can be exported to markets of non-traditional countries in other parts of the world. She outlined non-traditional countries in several regions where Indonesia had yet to do palm oil trade.

"We can focus on the non-traditional markets of countries in the Persian Gulf border, such as Saudi Arabia, Oman, Bahrain, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, and Qatar," she remarked.

In addition, Indonesia can focus on countries in South Asia, including India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, and Bangladesh.

The Ministry of Trade also explores markets in Chile, which is adjacent to Latin America, Kazakhstan, and Uzbekistan. "In eastern Europe, Russia, Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, and even Russian fractional countries are also our target," Arlinda stated.

In Africa, the Ministry of Trade is negotiating with Mozambique; Tunisia, which is close to Italy; Morocco, which is close to Spain; and Algeria, which has a free trade agreement with Europe.

Speaking in connection with the negative palm oil campaign, Arlinda noted that Indonesia was striving to allay concerns and prove that the allegations filed were untrue.

The issue involving Qatar and other Arab countries can be an opportunity for Indonesia to enter and fulfill the product needs of the country.

Saudi Arabia, according to Indonesian Consul General in Jidda Mohamad Hery Saripuddin, is still interested in Indonesia`s oil palm products and its derivatives.

"In other parts of the world there is a trivial effort to launch a black campaign, thanks God there is no such a maneuver in Saudi Arabia because of business competition," said Saripuddin in Jidda on Wednesday (Nov 28).

However, Saripuddin explained that Saudi Arabia is still importing palm oil and its derivatives from countries other than Indonesia, where according to study, the products in those countries are mostly coming from Indonesia.

"This is the duty of the government, in this case the Indonesian Consulate General (KJRI) in Jidda and the Ministry of Trade, to find the clue that is still there," said Saripuddin.

In line with that, Director General of National Export Development Ministry of Commerce Arlinda sought to provide comprehensive information on palm oil products from Indonesia through palm-based business forums to entrepreneurs in Saudi Arabia.

"We will do a business forum for palm oil, giving them knowledge about palm oil products and their derivatives, so they will understand," said Arlinda.

Saudi Arabia often imported palm products from third countries such as India and Malaysia, where some of their products come from Indonesia. For that, she continued, the Ministry of Trade will convince the Indonesian community in the country to adopt sustainable palm oil products.

"So, if they want, we do not need a third country, right from Indonesia, that is what we are looking for, we ask the Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) to be the mediator between our palm oil producers and importers in Saudi Arabia," Arlinda said.

Palm oil contributed significantly to the country`s foreign exchange earning, amounting to US$22.97 billion, or Rp318 trillion, in 2017. The positive impact was the non-oil and gas trade balance gained a surplus of $11.83 billion.

Editing by Suharto
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

*French minister lauds Indonesia`s economic resilience*
Jumat, 30 November 2018 08:10 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (left) along with French Secretary of State for European and Foreign Affairs Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne (second left) saw tire products during the inauguration of the synthetic rubber factory PT Synthetic Rubber Indonesia (SRI) in the Anyer Industrial Zone, Cilegon, Banten on Wednesday ( 11/29/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Asep Fathulrahman)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Secretary of State to the French Minister for Europe and Foreign Affairs Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne lauded Indonesia`s economy resilience which is supported by appropriate policies, and attractive climate for investment.

"I am impressed by the resilience of the Indonesian economy which has proven capable of coping with crisis. Indonesia has also carried out economic reforms to increase investment," Lemoyne said at a press conference here Thursday night (Nov 29).

The improvement of Indonesia`s investment climate was appreciated by France, which has just invested US$435 million in PT Synthetic Rubber Indonesia (SRI) to build a synthetic rubber factory in Cilegon, Banten province.

PT SRI is a joint venture company between Michelin and PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical Tbk.

With a production capacity of 120 thousand tons per year, the factory will complement all materials needed for the manufacture of tires in Indonesia. The first production of this factory will be exported with a value of around US$250 million.

"Investing in companies operating in Indonesia is a form of our efforts to help increase Indonesia`s export to neighboring countries, especially the ASEAN market," Lemoyne said.

Indonesia is expected to maintain its good investment climate by maintaining the quality of human resources and the stability of democracy.

France through Business France will cooperate with the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KADIN) to attract more investment into the country.

"We hope to double the number of French companies in Indonesia to export products throughout the world," Lemoyne said.

Reporting by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani
Editing by Libertina, Suharto
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*SOE Ministry to accelerate revitalization of sugar mills*
Jumat, 30 November 2018 17:00 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. Farmers harvest sugar cane to be sent to sugar mills, in Ngawi, East Java. (ANTARA PHOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-Owned Enterprises (SOE) Ministry is accelerating the revitalization of the country`s sugar mills, particularly factories under state plantation firms PT Perkebunan Nusantara Grup (PTPN Grup) and PT Rajawali Nusantra Indonesia (PTRNI).

Aimed at increasing production and meeting national sugar need, the revitalization is carried out to increase efficiency, raise milling capacity, improve sugar quality and downstreaming products.

"This is important for supporting national food resilience and self-sufficiency in sugar. The steps will reduce costs for SOE sugar production which could be sold to the people at an affordable price," Wahyu Kuncoro, deputy for agro industry and pharmacy of the SOE Ministry, said in written statement on Friday.

Although it is sold at an affordable price level, yet it would not ignore efforts to improve the welfare of can sugar farmers, partners, company employees and state-owned firms` profit.

Kuncoro said SOE sugar production up to now is recorded at 1.16 million tons, consisting of 846 thousand tons by PTPN Group, 271 thousand tons by PTRNI and 35.5 thousand tons by P`T Gendhis Multi Manis (GMM).

The sugar is produced from sugar cane area totaling 224 thousand hectares, consisting of 172 thousand hectares of sugarcane area of PTPN Group, 46.2 thousand hectares of sugarcane area of PTRNI and 5.5 thousand hectares of cane sugar land of GMM.

"The sugar production of SOEs this year is estimated to be 1.19 million tons or increased from last year`s only 1.16 million tons. In the next 5 years, according to SOE sugar roadmap, sugar production is projected to increase to 3.2 million tons," he explained.

Reporting by Indriani
Editing by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Rupiah up 80 points to close at rp14,281 per dollar on Friday evening*
Jumat, 30 November 2018 23:42 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: ANTARA





Indonesian rupiah currency. (ANTARA /Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The rupiah rose 80 points to close at Rp14,281 per dollar at the Jakarta inter-bank spot market on Friday evening compared to the previous close of Rp14,361 per dollar.

"External factors are one of the causes of the rupiah`s appreciation against the dollar," Valbury Asia Futures analyst Lukman Leong said here on Friday.

Since Chief of the Fed Jerome Powell announced the Fed rate was slightly below the neutral level, the rate hike will not be aggressive, he said.

"The dovish stance put pressure on the US dollar against global major currencies including the rupiah," he said.

In addition, the relatively low global crude prices also helped the rupiah appreciate against the dollar, he said.

"The low global crude prices will help the performance of the trade balance," he said.

He added that the government`s optimism over the national economy that will continue to pick up will also help the rupiah strengthen.

According to Bank Indonesia`s mid rate on Friday, the rupiah strengthened to Rp14,339 per dollar compared to Rp14,408 per dollar the day before.

Reporting by Zubi Mahrofi
Editing by Suharto, Bustanuddin

Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Jumat, 30 Nov 2018 19:13 WIB

*Observatorium Terbesar di Asia Tenggara Dibangun di Kupang*
*Agus Tri Haryanto* - detikInet




Ilustrasi benda-benda di luar angkasa. Foto: Dok. LAPAN




*Jakarta* - Pembangunan fisik Observatorium Nasional Timau mulai dilakukan yang ditandai dengan peletakan batu pertama. Fasilitas pengamatan benda antariksa ini akan jadi yang terbesar di Asia Tenggara.

Observatorium Nasional Timau sendiri terletak di di Gunung Timau, Kecamatan Amfoang, Kabupaten Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT).

Peletakan batu pertama tersebut dipimpin langsung oleh Deputi Sains Antariksa dan Atmosfer *Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN)* Afif Budiyono diawali dengan penyerahan lokasi dari pihak LAPAN kepada pihak kontraktor oleh PPK Pusat Sains Antariksa LAPAN Anwar Santoso.



*Baca juga: *Bumi Digoyang Gelombang Seismik Misterius, Ilmuwan Bingung


Kepala Bagian Hubungan Masyarakat LAPAN Jasyanto mengatakan, faktor yang menjadikan Observatorium Nasional Timau jadi fasilitas obsevatorium terbesar di Asia Tenggara karena teleskopnya.

"Obsevatorium Nasional Timau ini punya kapasitas besar, dilengkapi dengan teleskop optik berdiameter 3,8 meter. Ini jadi obsevatorium pusat pertama yang terbesar dan terintegrasi di Asia Tenggara yang dimiliki oleh LAPAN," ungkap Jasyanto saat dihubungi detikINET, Jumat (30/11/2018).

Jasyanto menjelaskan pemilihan Kupang dibangunnya observatorium ini dikarenakan di wilayah ini musim panasnya jadi yang terpanjang di Indonesia. Begitu juga curah hujan yang sangat minim di ibu kota Provinsi NTT tersebut.




Foto: Dok. LAPAN


"Selain itu, polusi cahayanya sedikit. Ini sangat bagus untuk pengamatan benda antariksa yang dapat dilakukan peneliti siang dan malam," ujarnya.

Diharapkan pembangunan fisik rumah teleskop optik 3,8 meter dapat dilakukan sesuai jadwal, sehingga dapat segera berperan aktif dalam mengemban amanat keantariksaan.

"Pembangunan diharapkan dapat selesai pada tahun 2020 sehingga langsung beroperasi," kata Jasyanto.


*Baca juga: *Inikah Penyebab Gelombang Seismik Misterius yang Guncang Bumi?


Seperti dikutip dari laman LAPAN, pembangunan Observatorium Nasional Timau penting bagi Indonesia karena mengemban amanat ganda.

Pertama, sesuai dengan amanat Undang-Undang Nomor 21 Tahun 2013 tentang keantariksaan, memuat tentang kegiatan keantariksaan, salah satunya sains antariksa.

Kedua, menjadi salah satu agenda prioritas Presiden (Nawa Cita), yaitu membangun Indonesia dari pinggiran dengan memperkuat daerah-daerah dan desa dalam kerangka negara kesatuan, antara lain melalui pemerataan pembangunan antar-wilayah, terutama Kawasan Timur Indonesia.

Observatorium Nasional Timau bukan hanya berfungsi untuk penelitian keantariksaan, melainkan juga berdampak positif dalam pengembangan Kawasan Timur Indonesia.




*(agt/krs)* 

https://m.detik.com/inet/science/d-...-terbesar-di-asia-tenggara-dibangun-di-kupang


----------



## Nike

*VP meets with Saudi crown prince to discuss Cilacap refinery*
Sabtu, 1 Desember 2018 14:50 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Antara





Vice President Jusuf Kalla meets with Saudi Crown Prince Muhammad bin Salman on the sidelines of his visit to Buenos Aires, Argentine, for G20 Summit on Friday (30/11/2018). (Tim Media Wapres)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla held a bilateral meeting with Saudi Crown Prince Muhammad bin Salman on the sidelines of their visit to Buenos Aries, Argentina, on Friday to discuss bilateral cooperation.

Topics discussed comprised the refinery project in Cilacap, Central Java, in which Saudi Arabia has invested US$6 billion.

"We (Indonesia and Saudi Arabia) have signed an agreement to build an oil refinery in Cilacap. The investment is quite big around US$6 billion. They have called for its acceleration," Kalla noted in a press statement received by Antara here on Saturday.

He said Prince Salman had also sought cooperation on manpower training and technology transfer.

Speaking in connection with Saudi Arabia`s complaint voiced regarding the project, Kalla clarified that the obstacle currently faced by Indonesia was the land issue.

"We must admit that the problem is because we have not been able to settle the land problem. That is what they want us to speed it up," he noted.

Kalla said with the presence of the refinery, the government would later be able to store large quantities of oil, thereby helping to reduce oil imports.

"We hope that once the refinery project is completed, we would be able to reduce oil (imports)," he added.

Reporting by Fransiska Ninditya, Yoseph Hariyadi
Editing by Yoseph Hariyadi 
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> *SOE Ministry to accelerate revitalization of sugar mills*
> Jumat, 30 November 2018 17:00 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration. Farmers harvest sugar cane to be sent to sugar mills, in Ngawi, East Java. (ANTARA PHOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-Owned Enterprises (SOE) Ministry is accelerating the revitalization of the country`s sugar mills, particularly factories under state plantation firms PT Perkebunan Nusantara Grup (PTPN Grup) and PT Rajawali Nusantra Indonesia (PTRNI).
> 
> Aimed at increasing production and meeting national sugar need, the revitalization is carried out to increase efficiency, raise milling capacity, improve sugar quality and downstreaming products.
> 
> "This is important for supporting national food resilience and self-sufficiency in sugar. The steps will reduce costs for SOE sugar production which could be sold to the people at an affordable price," Wahyu Kuncoro, deputy for agro industry and pharmacy of the SOE Ministry, said in written statement on Friday.
> 
> Although it is sold at an affordable price level, yet it would not ignore efforts to improve the welfare of can sugar farmers, partners, company employees and state-owned firms` profit.
> 
> Kuncoro said SOE sugar production up to now is recorded at 1.16 million tons, consisting of 846 thousand tons by PTPN Group, 271 thousand tons by PTRNI and 35.5 thousand tons by P`T Gendhis Multi Manis (GMM).
> 
> The sugar is produced from sugar cane area totaling 224 thousand hectares, consisting of 172 thousand hectares of sugarcane area of PTPN Group, 46.2 thousand hectares of sugarcane area of PTRNI and 5.5 thousand hectares of cane sugar land of GMM.
> 
> "The sugar production of SOEs this year is estimated to be 1.19 million tons or increased from last year`s only 1.16 million tons. In the next 5 years, according to SOE sugar roadmap, sugar production is projected to increase to 3.2 million tons," he explained.
> 
> Reporting by Indriani
> Editing by Andi Abdussalam
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



Thank god, so many of our sugarmills are still using colonial era technology, wasteful as hell.


----------



## Nike

*Three Saudi companies win Indonesian business award*
Minggu, 2 Desember 2018 10:10 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara







Jidda, Saudi Arabia, (ANTARA News) - Three Saudi companies that have been loyal to Indonesian business partners have won Primaduta Award from the Indonesian Ministry of Trade.

The three companies are Abdul Latif Jameel Co., Jarir Bookstore and Said Bawazir Trading Corp. (SBTC).

"Primaduta is the highest award from the Indonesian Government to foreign companies for being loyal in buying and developing imported products from Indonesia," Director General of National Export Development at the Indonesian Ministry of Trade, Arlinda, stated here on Saturday.

The award was handed over on the last day of the 2018 Made in Indonesia Expo held in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia on November 28 to December 1.

According to her, these foreign companies have contributed to increasing Indonesia`s trading volume.

Arlinda said the award is a form of good trust and commitment between Saudi Arabian businessmen and their Indonesian partners.

Indonesia is one of the best countries and the right place to establish business cooperation in the world, she added.

"We have a pleasant business climate. I am sure these three importers enjoy their romantic and nice business with Indonesian partners," Arlinda said.

Indonesia`s business commitment is expected to spread throughout Saudi Arabia, so that cooperation between the two countries will increase.

"I hope their trust and commitment with Indonesian business people can spread throughout Saudi Arabia, which in turn will increase trade cooperation between the two countries," she said.

Arlinda is optimistic that there will be many more Saudi Arabian businessmen receiving Primaduta Award in the future, along with the enhancing trade partnerships between the two countries.

The 2018 Made in Indonesia Expo was held for the first time in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, to introduce Indonesian products in the country and the Middle East.

Earlier, Chairman of the Indonesia Expo 2018 Sukur Sakka pointed out that the exhibition was aimed at promoting Indonesia in Saudi Arabia, in particular, and the Middle East, in general.

The exhibition was held at the Jeddah Center for Forums & Events and featured 75 booths showcasing Indonesian products and services from various companies.

Seventy percent of the products on display are food items, including coffee, ready-to-eat food products, and chocolate. It is considered that Indonesian food has vast opportunities in the Saudi Arabian market.

Meanwhile, at the opening of the exhibition on November 28, Indonesia Consul General Jeddah Mohamad Hery Saripudin stated that since decades Indonesia has not held a single exhibition in order to introduce the potential of Indonesian trade, tourism, investment and professional labor to the public of Saudi Arabia.

In fact, Saudi Arabia is a captive market for Indonesian products because Indonesia is the largest sending country of pilgrims in the world with more than 221 thousand pilgrims and more than 1.2 million umroh (minor hajj) pilgrims per year.

Thus, Indonesian products related to catering, accommodation and transportation needs are urgently required.

This can be seen from the achievement of the performance of Indonesia`s non-oil and gas exports to Saudi Arabia at the end of 2017 reaching US$1.38 billion, up 3 percent compared to that in the same period in 2016 which was US$1.33 billion.



Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta, Libertina Widya Ambari
Editing by Sri Haryati

Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*News feature - Embodying Indonesia as leading exporter of ornamental fish by Eliswan Azly*
Selasa, 4 Desember 2018 00:56 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: ANTARA





Indonesian ornamental fish. (pengging.com)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is the largest archipelagic country in the world, where two-third of its territory is ocean, which means that almost all types of tropical ornamental fish are found in Indonesia.

At least 400 species of freshwater ornamental fish and 650 sea water species of fish have been recorded in the territory of Indonesia, which illustrates that Indonesia has the potential to become the largest exporter of ornamental fish in the world.

Indonesian freshwater is inhabited by 1,248 species of fish, of which 243 species are endemic species and 122 species are ornamental shrimps; while in Indonesia`s marine waters, there are around 3,476 species of fish.

Even though ornamental fish have not contributed much to the acquisition of national non-oil and gas export foreign exchange, it does not mean that ornamental fish is underestimated because of its potential that has not been optimized.

Currently, Indonesia is ranked third in the world for the export of seawater ornamental fish and is ranked fifth in the world for the export of freshwater ornamental fish.

The value of Indonesia`s ornamental fish exports in 2017 amounted to US$27.6 million, up $3 million from 2016, when it amounted to $24.6 million. Taking into account the diversity of ornamental fish available, it is no exaggeration that Indonesia is ranked number one in the world.

The value of world ornamental fish exports in 2017 reached $341 million, an increase of 10.57 percent from the previous year. This means that the share of Indonesian ornamental fish exports in the world market is still small and is a huge market opportunity because Indonesia is a "warehouse" for world ornamental fish. Moreover, Indonesia has a very high diversity of ornamental fish species.

Deputy for Natural Resources Coordination and Services of the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs Agung Kuswandono noted that one way to realize Indonesia as the largest exporter of ornamental fish in the world is to cultivate as many of these ornamental fish as possible.

The government, especially the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs, continues to encourage ornamental fish activists to be able to cultivate ornamental fish. But the government has also warned people to avoid assuming the sea as a bank of ornamental fish and stop overfishing, which may lead to running out of fish species.

Ornamental fish activists, including exporters, can cultivate ornamental fish, in order to avoid threat to their existence and enable sustainable exports.

A target of 2.5 million ornamental fish has been set for 2019. This can be realized if Indonesia has the willingness to maintain the sustainability of the ornamental fish life and not just sell it.

It is a sad reality that Singapore, has so far been known as the king of ornamental fish and not Indonesia, even though the fish are sent from Indonesia.

This is what must be changed, so that Indonesia will become a warehouse for ornamental fish, which means that Indonesia which manages ornamental fish in the Land of Air is to be disseminated throughout the world with the principle of sustainability.



Maintain the sustainability of natural resources

Although the opportunities for Indonesian ornamental fish exports are very large, it should be noted that preserve natural resources (SDA) should also be preserved, so that catching fish would not damage the environment.

Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut B. Pandjaitan revealed that regarding ornamental fish exports, the government supports exports but also reminds entrepreneurs to always pay attention to the sustainability of natural resources.

"The government is still in control. Therefore, similar to sea coral cultivation, it is a livelihood for MSMEs. We will allow it, but we cannot take it from nature," Pandjaitan remarked.

In Nusa Dua, Bali, in October 2018, the government carried out a program to replant sea corals that resemble spider webs. The results were amazing.

At present, there are around 21 provinces in Indonesia that are centers of ornamental fish production. Unfortunately, only about 96 percent of ornamental fish production in Indonesia is still in Java, especially in East Java.

The challenge in the future is to develop ornamental fish farming outside Java, because it has a large potential that has not yet been developed.

For this reason, the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs, together with the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Ministry of Trade, LIPI, and other relevant ministries / agencies, will accelerate the development of the national ornamental fish industry, so that the targets in the Industrial Development Action Plan (RAN) Ornamental fish 2017-2021 to become the largest producer and exporter of ornamental fish in the world in 2021 can be achieved.

Regarding licensing issues, Pandjaitan added that his party would support and simplify the licensing process for ornamental fish entrepreneurs. He promised to embrace all relevant ministries or institutions to facilitate licensing, because licensing issues are in the national interest in the future.

For this reason, the government will seek a one-stop export permit so that entrepreneurs do not need to bother and the government will support it without hesitation.

At present, a legal umbrella for the National Action Plan (RAN) for the Development of Ornamental Fish Industry is being compiled, and the RAN of Ornamental Fish Industry is expected to become one of the guidelines for developing ornamental fish in Indonesia. Besides that, there will also be formulated mascot of ornamental fish, both freshwater and sea water ornamental fish.

Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## katarabhumi

*Jokowi Released the 1.5 Millionth of Yamaha Units Exports*
*The president praises Yamaha for using local content up to 94%*
_Monday, 03 Dec 2018_





*
Jakarta* - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) asked the Ministry of Industry (Ministry of Industry) to simplify the licensing process so that the export value can be increased.

According to Jokowi to encourage exports needed support from many parties, including relevant ministries. Support needs to be given, especially for investments or exports that use a lot of local materials.

"Export oriented investments, investments with high local content. We must give them space, as large as possible. If ministers don't give attention then I will pay attention myself," Jokowi said in the launch of the 1.5 millionth Yamaha motorcycle export at Head Office Yamaha Indonesia Motor Manufacturing (YIMM), East Jakarta, Monday (12/03/2018).

"Next, I want to hear the future plans of Yamaha. How much investment. What can be helped from the Ministry of Industry because I don't want to have long licenses, tell the minister, if you can't, tell me (directly)," he added.

Exports on this occasion were carried out by PT Yamaha Indonesia Motor Manufacturing (YIMM) for its 1.5 million units of export motorcycles. Not only they're produced in Indonesia, the Yamaha-exported motorbike also uses local materials as much as 94.3 percent.

*"This amount is very large, first the exports are high, the second is also the big investment of PT Yamaha, the third is also because the local content reaches 94.3 percent. This is a very large amount," he said.*

Jokowi also wants Yamaha's investment value to increase even higher. According to him the use of local materials is something that supports the economy because if the content are imported it will result in a trade balance deficit.

The types of motorcycles that Yamaha exports this year are XMAX, NMAX, LEXI, AEROX, YZF-R3, YZF-R25, MT-03, MT-25, YZF-R15, MX-King, and several other types of motorcycles.

PT YIMM Vice President Director Dyonisius Beti explained that YIMM exports to 45 countries in 5 continents, such as Japan, the United States, Russia, Germany, France, countries in Asia, Africa and Australia. According to him, this proves that the work of the nation's children is recognized by the world.

"Hopefully with today's event, this is a good thing for the Indonesian economy. That Indonesia has a factory that has good quality standards, and this is what helps the economy. We hope that the government supports Indonesia's production continuously," said Dyonisius.
(idr / fig)






https://finance.detik.com/industri/...lokal-ekspor-motor-made-in-pulogadung-bisa-94


++++

*Indonesia announces drive to “control world market” in lithium batteries*
_3 December 2018 | By GCR Staff_

Investors from South Korea, Japan and China are to put up $4bn to build a lithium battery factory on the Indonesian island of Sulawesi, with work to begin on 11 January.

The announcement was made on Friday by Luhut Pandjaitan, the coordinating maritime minister.

“Looking at its resources, Indonesia will become the main player in lithium batteries,” he said, Reuters reports.

He added: “We will control the world market. We are lucky – we are starting in the third generation of lithium batteries, so it’s cheaper.”

Indonesia has large deposits of nickel and cobalt, two essential ingredients for the cathodes of lithium batteries. Demand for the product is expected to soar over the medium-term as more countries bring in policies to favour electric cars.

Reuters reports that the Morowali site where the proposed battery plant would be located has 20 nickel ore processing facilities that feed 1.5 million tonnes of nickel pig iron a year into a 3-million tonne-per-year stainless steel mill.

Pandjaitan did not say which investors or companies would be involved in the scheme, however Shenzhen battery firm GEM said in late September that it was teaming up with four companies to invest a total of $700 million in a project to produce battery-grade nickel chemicals in Morowali. The companies joining GEM include units of top Chinese lithium battery maker Contemporary Amperex Technology and stainless steel-maker Tsingshan Holding Group.

They aim to establish nickel smelting capacity of at least 50,000 tonnes per year at Tsingshan’s industrial park in Morowali. The project will also have the capacity to smelt 4,000 tonnes of cobalt, and will be able to produce a range of battery chemicals, including 50,000 tonnes a year of nickel hydroxide intermediates.

Indonesia has also announced its own investment plans in lithium battery production. The country’s state-owned energy company Pertamina, has announced a plan to team up with state-owned mining company Aneka Tambang to set up production plants.

“We hope at least by the end of 2020 or the beginning of 2021 we can produce batteries commercially ourselves,” Herutama Trikoranto, Pertamina’s senior vice president for research and technology said on Thursday.

http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/news/indonesia-announces-drive-control-world-market-lit/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Shrimp becomes Indonesia`s mainstay export commodity: minister*
Selasa, 4 Desember 2018 16:59 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: Antara





Minister of maritime affairs and fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti gives a soeech at a seminar on Innovative Aquaculture in Jakarta on Thursday (29/11/2018) (ANTARA News/Anggarini Paramita)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has urged stakeholders to increase foreign exchange from the exports of shrimp, as it is a mainstay commodity.

"I appeal to all stakeholders to cooperate in advancing the economy, from both marine and aquaculture fisheries, especially shrimp, as this commodity provides a dominant share in the structure of national fishery product exports," Minister Pudjiastuti noted in a press statement received by Antara here, Tuesday.

Earlier, Slamet Soebjakto, the director general of Aquaculture at the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry, stated that shrimp is one of the most ready fisheries commodities in the face of industry 4.0.

"In terms of profit investment, shrimp cultivation and business are very well-prepared, in terms of technology, facilities and equipment, as well as trade and marketing systems," Soebjakto noted.

Soebjakto explained that good and sustainable practices were applied in several shrimp aquacultures. In addition, shrimp farms have applied a biosecurity system to protect the commodity from diseases.

According to Soebjakto, the application of sustainable aquaculture is part of the transformation towards industry 4.0. In addition to shrimp, other aquaculture export commodities, such as white snapper, grouper, and seaweed, are among the most ready fisheries commodities for transformation towards the industry 4.0.

The government is urged to overcome a variety of domestic obstacles that hamper the improvement of competitiveness and enhancement of export volume.

"If the government only pursues the target of increasing export value in the near future, the way is not by signing several free trade agreements but by resolving issues that hinder the increase of Indonesia`s competitiveness," Executive Director of Indonesia for Global Justice Rachmi Hertanti noted.

According to Hertanti, the government`s perspective is also expected to expand in seeing trade cooperation that is not merely limited to exports and imports.

Rachmi asserted that competitiveness should be improved with various forms of economic cooperation that also benefits people.

According to a report from Reuters released by the World Economic Forum in Geneva, Switzerland, on October 2018, Indonesia`s Global Competitiveness Index 4.0 was ranked 45th out of the 140 countries.

The ranking is below Singapore, Malaysia, and Thailand, which are at the second, 25th, and 38th position respectively.



Reporting by Muhammad Razi Rahman, Libertina W Ambari
Editing by Andi Abdussalam


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Pegatron shifts from China to Indonesia as trade war bites*
Leading iPhone assembler accelerates diversification strategy






Key iPhone assembler Pegatron has chosen Indonesia for its first diversification of manufacturing away from China in the wake of costly trade tensions between Washington and Beijing.

The Taiwan-based electronics manufacturer is preparing to shift production of non-iPhone products hit by U.S. tariffs on Chinese exports to a rented factory on Indonesia's Batam Island within the next six months.

A source with knowledge of the plan said the products -- which include set-top boxes and other smart devices -- accounted for close to $1 billion in annual revenue. Investment would start within the month, with full production expected by the middle of 2019, the person said.


Pegatron's move highlights the growing pressure on many manufacturers who have expanded in China in recent years and now find themselves squeezed by trade tensions, the country's rising wages and labor shortages.

Others who have recently indicated plans to shift non-Apple production from China include Pegatron's smaller iPhone rival Wistron, Apple Watch makers Quanta Computer and Compal, and AirPods maker Inventec.

Pegatron's decision to diversify out of China would not be altered by the recent fragile truce struck between the leaders of China and the U.S. at the G-20 meeting last weekend, the source said. "The Trump-Xi meeting will not affect the pace of Pegatron's strategy," said he said.

However the Indonesian investment was being fast-tracked in an indication that the tariffs have taken their toll.

"The investment will be made either by the end of this month or at the beginning of next month at the latest, as it will require two quarters for Pegatron to move, install, and certify equipment before the plant becomes fully operational," another person who familiar with the plan said. "This cannot be delayed for long," the person added.

Pegatron said it was "surveying all of the possibilities" but refused to comment further.

Nikkei Asian Review has also learned that Pegatron is also evaluating northern Vietnam as another possible manufacturing location. The country already has a growing electronics supply chain thanks to Samsung Electronics' sizable smartphone assembly operation. "But investment in Batam island is going faster than other places," the source said.

Pegatron Chairman Tung Tzu-hsien also recently told reporters that the company aims to expand its production capacity at its plant in northern Taiwanese city of Taoyuan to meet robust demand for the tariff-affected products.

Located only 20 km from Singapore's south coast, Batam is the closest part of Indonesia to Singapore and part of a free-trade zone in the Indonesia-Malaysia-Singapore Growth Triangle. Pegatron will rent a factory that can employ 8,000 to 10,000 laborers. The company needed to rent rather than build a new facility to ensure production as soon as possible, two sources confirmed to Nikkei. this would allow the group to transfer equipment from China more quickly, they said.

Compared with other Taiwanese peers such as Foxconn Technology Group, Wistron, Inventec and Compal Electronics -- which all have had facilities in Southeast Asia for years -- Pegatron has been reluctant to invest in manufacturing capacity outside of China.

Now, in addition to the trade war, conditions in China are growing more difficult.

During peak season between September and November each year, Pegatron, along with its subsidiaries, require more than 200,000 labors every year. It has become increasingly challenging to find these workers, given the high turnover of staff and fierce competition between electronics manufacturers for labor.

Pegatron Chief Financial Officer Charles Lin told investors in November that Pegatron's new facilities could be spread out over three countries in Southeast Asia.

Chairman Tung has said he expects multinational manufacturing management to become the norm in the next 10 years, with no single country capable of replicating the supply chains that have been built in China or of supplying the hundreds of thousands of workers needed in peak season. "China will remain Pegatron's main production hub for sure," he said recently.

However, multinational manufacturing presents a significant challenge to companies used to centralized supply chains in China. Analysts said they would now have to deal with the costs of new facilities, moving equipment, building expertise and training staff. They would have to do this while maintaining production quality at high levels, even as they shifted production from China, analysts said.

Wistron confirmed with the Nikkei Asian Review on Tuesday that it will relocate some of production for server motherboards and other products to the northern Taiwanese city of Hsinchu and to its existing facility in Subic Bay in the Philippines. Quanta recently spent NT$4.28 billion to buy a plot of land and a building near its headquarters in Taoyuan, as it is moving some high-end and highly-automated devices back to Taiwan.

"The latest development of the trade tensions between the world's two largest economies will not change Quanta's ongoing plan [for production diversification]," a Quanta official told the Nikkei Asian Review.

Terry Gou, chairman of Apple's main iPhone assembler Foxconn, on Tuesday predicted that trade tensions would last "five to 10 years" despite the truce. Global supply chains would have to adjust their strategies by building new international networks he said in a speech at the annual cross-strait entrepreneur meeting in Chinese city of Xiamen.

"Uncertain policies are causing pressure on manufacturers. Only through multi-location strategies can they respond the fast-changing dynamics," Gou was quoted as saying in Taiwan's Economic Daily.

_https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Trade-War/Pegatron-shifts-from-China-to-Indonesia-as-trade-war-bites_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Revitalizing manufacturing industry by Andi Abdussalam*
Jumat, 7 Desember 2018 05:16 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Andi Abdussalam






Illustration. Fabric sewing workers in the C59 home textile industry in Bandung, West Java. (ANTARA PHOTO/Raisan Al Farisi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Manufacturing industry is one of the country`s economic backbones and a main sector that supports national development.

Hence, the government is focusing on spurring the development of the manufacturing industry in order to become a sector that is globally competitive and reliable in promoting national economic growth.

In order to achieve these goals, steps for collaboration and synergy are needed among stakeholders, the government, business actors, academicians, and the community.

"We have just returned to manufacturing industries as a mainstream sector in national development. The Ministry of Industry is not alone in the efforts to carry out industrial development," Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto noted through his statement in Jakarta on Wednesday (Dec 5).

Hartarto, who delivered the statement at the High-Level Policy Round Table on Manufacturing Sector Review in Jakarta, explained that the government had launched the Making Indonesia 4.0 Road Map a clear strategy and direction to revitalize the national manufacturing industry to be more competitive in the international arena in the digital era.

"With the implementation of industry 4.0, it is believed that production will be more efficient with good quality," he stated.

In the meantime, Minister of National Development Planning (PPN) / Head of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro remarked that the government was working to revitalize the domestic manufacturing industries so that growth would increase.

According to Brodjonegoro, manufacturing industry plays an important role in accelerating national economic growth. "So far, the manufacturing industry has contributed the most to gross domestic product (GDP). We have calculated the potential for economic growth. By looking at the current conditions, the scenario is 5.4-5.7 percent per year on average, and under an optimistic basis, the growth can be up to 6 percent in the period 2020-2024," he explained.

In order to further develop manufacturing industries, Hartarto added that strategic steps need to be taken to boost the competitiveness of the national manufacturing industry, including maintaining the availability of raw materials both from within and outside the country, so as to avoid disturbing the production process.

Then, more competitive energy costs, such as electricity and industrial gas, are needed. "The government also created a conducive investment climate through the provision of fiscal incentive facilities in the form of tax holidays and tax allowances," Hartarto added.

Another important factor is building productive industrial human resources (HR). In this case, the Ministry of Industry has implemented vocational education and training programs that `link and match` the vocational school students/SMK and industry at the polytechnic level.

This is one of the pilot projects for increasing HR competence in Indonesia. "The president has announced that the next period will focus on developing more massive human resources. We also collaborate with Switzerland and Germany to improve the curriculum, "he explained.

The development of human resources is one of the steps taken to face the fourth industrial revolution or Industry 4.0. The government has prepared the Making Indonesia 4.0 Road Map concept.

The aspiration contained in the Making Indonesia 4.0 Road Map is Indonesia`s target to be part of the 10 largest economies in the world by 2030, according to Head of Industrial Research and Development Agency (BPPI) of the Ministry of Industry, Ngakan Timur Antara, in Jakarta last month (Nov 25).

There are five manufacturing sectors which will serve as the pioneers in the application of industry 4.0 in Indonesia, namely the food and beverage industry; textile and clothing; automotive; chemistry; and electronics.

"We are spurring the development of the five sectors because they are able to contribute 60 percent to GDP, 65 percent to total exports, and 60 percent to industrial labor," Hartarto revealed.

Referring to the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS) data, in the third quarter of 2018, the non-oil and gas processing industry grew by 5.01 percent, or an increase compared to the second quarter of 2018, which reached 4.27 percent.

In fact, the processing industry is still consistently giving the largest contribution to the GDP structure, with a share reaching 19.66 percent in the third quarter of this year.

Meanwhile, there are still sectors capable of surpassing economic growth in the third quarter of 2018.

These sectors include rubber and plastic industry, which grew by 12.34 percent; the textile and apparel industry, which grew by 10.17 percent; leather industry, leather goods, and footwear by 8.83 percent; base metal industry by 8.11 percent; and food and beverage industry by 8.10 percent.

Hartarto revealed that based on the 2017 World Bank report, Indonesia was able to rank highest in ASEAN for the contribution in the manufacturing sector to the world economy.

"For these achievements, Indonesia, with a 20.5 percent portion of contribution, is ranked fifth in the world among G20 countries," Hartarto stated through a statement in Jakarta on Wednesday.

According to data from the United Nations Industrial Development Organization (UNIDO), Indonesia is also ranked 4th in the world among 15 countries whose manufacturing industry`s contribution to gross domestic product (GDP) is above 10 percent.

UNIDO data show that in industrialized countries, the average manufacturing sector contribution to GDP only reaches 17 percent, while Indonesia is able to contribute up to 22 percent, below South Korea (29 percent), China (27 percent), and Germany (23 percent).

Indonesia surpassed Mexico (19 percent) and Japan (19 percent).

Editing by Yoseph Hariyadi
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Google to release low-priced mobile phones in Indonesia*

The WizPhone WP006, said to be Indonesia's first smart feature phone, has taken the internet by storm after it was introduced at a Google for Indonesia event on Dec. 4 in Jakarta.

Unlike most mobile phones that are sold online or in stores, the bar-shaped phones will be available in Alfamart convenience stores for Rp 99,000 (US$7).

Feature phones typically have more simplistic features compared to smartphones, but the WP006 should not be underestimated. Despite its low price, classic form and T9 keyboard, it has built-in Google Assistant, 4G/LTE internet connection and the KaiOS operating system. Its virtual assistant supports the Indonesian language and can be accessed through a special button in the middle.

Moreover, KaiOS originates from KaiOS Technologies Inc., which is known for developing operating systems for smart feature phones. Google invested in the company in June and the two companies have worked together in developing Google Assistant, Google Maps, YouTube and Google Search for KaiOS users.

Scott Huffman, Google Assistant’s vice president of engineering, said the WP006 version of Google Assistant was not different from the smartphone version. “What makes it difference is its features,” Huffman told _kompas.com_.

Aside from featuring Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and GPS, the WP006 is also equipped with Qualcomm MSM8905 with 512 MB of RAM and 4 GB of internal storage. Produced by PT Wiz Indonesia Nirwana, it has front and rear cameras with a resolution of VGA and 2 megapixels respectively. It operates with a battery capacity of 1,800 mAh and has a standby duration of up to 250 hours.

Although Huffman was unwilling to reveal WizPhone’s release date in Indonesia, the official website of KaiOS Technologies Inc. stated that the first batch would be launched in the first quarter of 2019 in over 10,000 Alfamart outlets. (wir/wng)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/...se-low-priced-mobile-phones-in-indonesia.html


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat, Pramugari, dan Makanan di Garuda Jadi Jadul, Kenapa?*
Raydion Subiantoro, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

07 December 2018 11:55





Foto: Penerbangan vintage Garuda Indonesia (dok Garuda Indonesia)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Garuda Indonesia mengoperasikan penerbangan yang berbeda hari ini, Jumat (7/12/2018), pada GA 304 rute Jakarta-Surabaya. 

Pada penerbangan itu, mulai dari livery pesawat, seragam kru kabin, hingga makanan, mengingatkan kita pada operasional Garuda zaman klasik dulu.

Penerbangan itu memang bertajuk "Garuda Indonesia Vintage Flight Experience" dan dihadirkan Garuda sebagai upaya menghadirkan pengalaman berbeda bagi para penumpang. 









Foto: Penerbangan vintage Garuda Indonesia (dok Garuda Indonesia)

Direktur Operasi Garuda Indonesia Capt Bambang Adisurya Angkasa mengatakan perseroan terus melakukan terobosan terbaru yang salah satunya dilakukan dengan menghadirkan nuansa vintage. 

Adapun pada penerbangan vintage itu, brand livery pesawat Garuda Boeing 737-800 NG dicat bertemakan Garuda Indonesia Classic Brand, lalu pada inflight meals juga hadir Roti Bluder yang dikenal sebagai kudapan khas Madiun pada 1980an.




Foto: Penerbangan vintage Garuda Indonesia (dok Garuda Indonesia)

Di samping itu, kru kabin juga menggunakan seragam klasik 1970-1980an yang dirancang desainer terkenal dari Jepang, Hanae Mori. 




Foto: Penerbangan vintage Garuda Indonesia (dok Garuda Indonesia)

Adapun layanan penerbangan "Garuda Indonesia Vintage Flight Experience" tersebut mulai dapat dinikmati pengguna jasa pada periode 7 - 17 Desember 2018 pada jam tertentu di sejumlah rute penerbangan yang dilayani Garuda Indonesia seperti rute: 

1. Jakarta - Balikpapan pp I GA566 & GA569 
2. Jakarta - Surabaya pp I GA304 & GA309 
3. Jakarta - Singapura pp I GA846 & GA847

Pada penerbangan vintage hari ini di rute Jakarta-Surabaya, tingkat keterisian penumpang mencapai 100%. 
(ray/dru)

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ugari-dan-makanan-di-garuda-jadi-jadul-kenapa

Those girls can passed as Japanese with those uniform though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 524975
> View attachment 524976
> View attachment 524977
> View attachment 524978
> View attachment 524979



It's always baffle me why Garuda has never commission _*kebaya style uniform that is also practical enough to do cabin crew chores*_ (it's going to need high cut on the side though)

Not sure if it's my eyes (visual perception), but looking at those FA's pictures I can't help to notice that Citilink and even Lion Air has much better looking FA's


----------



## NEKONEKO

*UPDATE 1-Indonesia's Pertamina reaches financial close on $1.8 bln gas power station project*

* Project to be one of largest of its kind in SE Asia -Pertamina
* Construction set to start in third week of December
* Targetted to start commercial operations in late 2021 (Adds Marubeni statement, detail)

By Wilda Asmarini

JAKARTA, Dec 7 (Reuters) - Indonesian state-owned energy firm Pertamina on Friday said it reached financial close for a $1.8 billion integrated gas-fired power station project on Dec. 5 with Japanese partners Marubeni Corp and Sojitz Corp .

The project, located in Cilamaya, West Java province, would be one of the largest of its kind in Southeast Asia, Pertamina said in an emailed statement.

The consortium of lenders for the project includes the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC), Nippon Export and Investment Insurance Co Ltd (NEXI), the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Mizuho Bank Ltd, MUFG Bank Ltd and Overseas Chinese Banking Corporation Ltd.

“The next challenge will be ensuring that the construction phase can be implemented on schedule (and on budget)”, said Pertamina Power Indonesia President Director Ginanjar, who goes by one name only.

The project will commence construction in the third week of December, and is targetted to begin commercial operation in December 2021, he said.

The project includes the 1,760 megawatt Jawa-1 combined cycle power station and an accompanying 170,000-cubic-metre floating storage and regasification unit (FSRU) that will process shipments of liquefied natural gas (LNG).

Civil engineering and construction of the plant will be carried out by Samsung C&T Corp, turbines are to be supplied by General Electric Co and the FSRU is to be developed by Samsung Heavy Industries Co Ltd, Pertamina said.

“Marubeni looks forward to supporting Indonesia’s development by contributing to the supply of stable electricity in the country,” Marubeni said in a statement.

The project has a contract to supply electricity to Indonesia’s state-owned power utility Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) for 25 years.

https://www.reuters.com/article/ind...8-bln-gas-power-station-project-idUSL4N1YC2M0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

*Why a critical OPEC meeting may end with confusion and lower oil prices*

OPEC and its oil market allies are widely expected to cut production at a critical meeting next week.
OPEC believes it needs to throttle back output to balance the market after an oil price collapse, but Trump is urging the group not to cut.
Analysts say OPEC, Russia and other producers may leave the market starved for details on their course of action, as they did at their last meeting in June.
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/30/opec-meeting-may-end-with-confusion-and-lower-oil-prices.html

Published 7:18 AM ET Fri, 30 Nov 2018 Updated 7:57 AM ET Fri, 30 Nov 2018CNBC.com



Leonhard Foeger | Reuters
Russia's Energy Minister Alexander Novak, Saudi Arabia's Energy Minister and OPEC conference president Khalid al-Falih, and OPEC Secretary General Mohammad Barkindo attend a meeting of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) and non-OPEC producing countries in Vienna, Austria, May 25, 2017.
When OPEC reached a deal with Russia and other producers in 2016 to end a two-year oil price slump, it was a relatively straightforward affair. The alliance announced it was slashing output, each country agreed to a specific production quota and international oil prices rallied about $7 a barrel.

Heading into next week's OPEC meeting, few analysts anticipate such decisive action or so clear-cut an outcome — even with the oil market near the bottom of the worst price plunge since the 2008 financial crisis.

To be sure, top OPEC producer Saudi Arabia and its Gulf allies are widely expected to orchestrate another output cut when producers meet in Vienna on Thursday. The signals are clear: Forecasters think the oil market will be oversupplied next year, the cost of crude has tumbled more than 30 percent in just eight weeks, and most OPEC members don't stand a chance of balancing their budgets at current price levels.







But the group is dealing with a very different set of challenges than it faced in 2016, including a U.S. president who is fiercely opposed to price-boosting production cuts. Analysts now expect the meeting to culminate with an official statement that leaves the market scratching its head over just how many barrels OPEC intends to take off the market.

"I do think there will be OPEC math," said Tamar Essner, director of energy and utilities at Nasdaq Corporate Solutions. "You'll have to figure out the cuts from baseline levels. I don't think it will be necessarily all that clear based on the statements."

That could result in a repeat of OPEC's June meeting. With oil prices rising rapidly, the group agreed to reverse course and hike output but offered little in the way of a blueprint.

The OPEC alliance agreed two years ago to keep 1.8 million barrels per day off the market, but by this last April, the group's output had fallen by about 2.7 million bpd. Instead of clearly stating they would correct by restoring about 1 million bpd, producers vowed to return to 100 percent compliance. The group also failed to release revised quotas for each nation.

Markets responded to OPEC's ambiguity by pushing oil prices higher, the opposite of what the cartel intended.

In the following months, U.S. crude rallied to a nearly four-year high at $76.90 a barrel, driven by fears of oil shortages ahead of U.S. sanctions on Iran. The price has since tumbled 35 percent over the last eight weeks, hitting a 13-month low at $49.41 on Thursday.

John Kilduff, founding partner at energy hedge fund Again Capital, says traders may punish oil prices if the OPEC statement once again disappoints the market.

"If this OPEC meeting falls apart, you could see prices rapidly fall down to potential support down to $42," he told CNBC's "Power Lunch" on Thursday. "There is a zone of congestion on the charts ... between $45 and $50, so it will be a tough slog, but your downside objective is $42."


OPEC's technocrats have signaled that the alliance needs to cut 1 million to 1.4 million barrels a day in order to deal with the looming oversupply. But sources recently told The Wall Street Journal that OPEC is wary of announcing cuts on that scale.

That is largely because Saudi Arabia enters Vienna next week badly bruised by revelations that agents of the kingdom murdered Washington Post columnist and U.S. resident Jamal Khashoggi last month. President Donald Trump is standing by his allies in Riyadh, but he's made it clear that he wants the Saudis to keep a lid on oil prices in return for his loyalty.

The upshot is Saudi Arabia must push through new production cuts without alienating Trump, who will be critical in shielding them from U.S. lawmakers. Trump's public criticism and his administration's back-channel talks played a role in persuading OPEC to hike output in June.

One strategy reportedly under consideration would see OPEC announce that its members will maintain the quotas they announced in 2016. In reality, that would mean several key producers would cut output, since they are currently pumping above those quotas.

Saudi Arabia, for example, is believed to be exceeding its 2016 quota by about 1 million bpd this month. Iraq exceeded its quota by about 300,000 bpd in October, while the United Arab Emirates topped its output cap by nearly as much.

However, Saudi Energy Minister Khalid al Falih stressed this week that the kingdom will not throttle back output alone, and it's unclear whether it has support for this strategy. Offering fewer details provides OPEC members a way to paper over disputes on the final deal.

Baghdad has historically resisted large cuts, saying Iraq cannot sacrifice oil revenues after weathering 15 years of war and unrest. Likewise, OPEC members Libya and Nigeria were exempt from the original deal in 2016 due to ongoing internal conflicts that curtailed their oil supplies. As of this week, they have not committed to cutting output, even though production has surged in Libya and ticked higher in Nigeria.

On Thursday, Reuters reported that Russia and the nation's energy firms are moving toward accepting production cuts, after several weeks of noncommittal statements.

However, analysts remain skeptical of Russia's commitment. Moscow can balance its budget with Brent crude around current levels, and cutting output requires negotiations with a web of partly state-owned energy firms and private companies.

"I think its possible that Russia just won't be involved in any kind of tangible way," said Derek Brower, a director specializing in political risk at RS Energy Group. "If anything, Russia will give verbal endorsement to cuts but then in practice not really do much in terms of restricting supply."

Possible Russia-OPEC production cuts push oil higher on the day 4:06 PM ET Thu, 29 Nov 2018 | 00:51
Brower also believes there's a high likelihood OPEC's official statement will leave the market parsing its policy. The key, he says, is the baseline that OPEC sets for production cuts.

If the group sets the baseline at this month's levels, when Saudi output likely hit a record 11 million bpd, the cuts would have less impact than if they were compared to a month when OPEC pumped less oil.

For the moment, those details appear to be undecided, and analysts say Saudi and OPEC leaders have been unusually quiet in the lead-up to the meeting.

"I think everything is still in play," Brower said. "There is no agreement on the baselines as things stand. There's no agreement on volumes. There's no agreement on exemptions."

*"Our base case is that they're going to cut, but it's going to be underwhelming in a nutshell," he said.*
___________________________________________


----------



## Nike

Sabtu, 08 Des 2018 16:30 WIB

*Pembangunan Pabrik Kereta Terbesar RI Telan Rp 1,6 Triliun*
*Ardian* - detikFinance




Foto: dok. INKA




*Jakarta* - Pembangunan pabrik kereta terbesar di Indonesia akan dimulai pada pertengahan Desember 2018. Pabrik yang dibangun di Kabupaten Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur ini akan menelan biaya Rp 1,6 triliun.

Direktur Utama PT INKA (Persero) Budi Noviantoro mengatakan, persiapan pembangunan masih dilakukan. DIa mengatakan, perizinan tidak menjadi kendala karena mendapat dukungan dari pemerintah daerah.

Pabrik kereta api ini akan dibangun di lahan seluas 83 hektare, menggunakan lahan milik PTPN XII. Pabrik ini akan menjadi terbesar, karena pabrik INKA di Madiun hanya 22 hektar. Dia melanjutkan, saat ini tengah berlangsung penunjukan kontraktor.





"Saat ini kami sedang proses teknis penunjukan kontraktor pelaksana pembangunan. Ya kurang-lebih seminggu ke depan selesai," katanya.

Dia mengatakan, pabrik ini ditargetkan operasi pada awal 2020. Pabrik ini akan memproduksi 3 gerbong kereta per hari. Dengan pabrik eksisting di Madiun yang memproduksi 1 gerbong, maka nantinya total produksi 4 gerbong sehari.

*Baca juga: *Pabrik Kereta Api Terbesar di RI Mulai Dibangun Bulan Ini

"Jadi sehari INKA akan memproduksi 4 gerbong per hari. Ini akan mempercepat pemenuhan pesanan kereta api dari berbagai negara yang telah memesan," kata Budi.

"Lokasi pabrik ini sangat strategis. Dekat dengan Pelabuhan Tanjung Wangi yang dikelola PT Pelindo III, lebih menyingkat waktu pengiriman ke luar negeri," cetusnya.

Industri baru di Banyuwangi ini, nantinya juga akan menyerap banyak tenaga kerja baik di level manajerial maupun teknisi operasional. Diperkirakan total tenaga kerja yang dibutuhkan mencapai 3.500 orang.

"Kebutuhan tenaga kerja pastinya kami utamakan bisa dipenuhi dari sekolah vokasi di Banyuwangi. Kami juga sudah bekerja sama dengan beberapa SMK untuk membuka kelas perkeretaapian," terangnya. 

*(zlf/zlf)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Construction of Java 1 power plant to begin*


Jakarta | Fri, December 7, 2018 | 05:02 pm



The logo of state-owned oil and gas holding company Pertamina (Courtesy of/3dwarehouse.sketchup.com)



Java 1, a combined-cycle steam and gas power plant, the biggest project of its kind in Southeast Asia, along with its floating storage regasification unit (FSRU), will enter the construction phase this month with a groundbreaking expected to be held in the third week of December. 

The power plant project, with a total investment of US$1.8 billion, is to generate 1,760 megawatts (MW), with construction by two different consortiums -- PT Jawa Satu Power (JSP) and PT Jawa Satu Regas (JSR) – in Karawang, West Java.

Pertamina Power Indonesia (PPI), an electricity subsidiary of state energy holding company Pertamina, leads both the JSP and JSR consortiums, with stakes at 40 and 26 percent respectively.

Meanwhile, the other stakeholders in JSP are Japan’s Marubeni and Sojitz Corporation with respective shares of 40 and 20 percent. In JSR, Pertamina is collaborating with Humpuss, Marubeni, Mitsui OSK Lines and Sojitz.

Pertamina investment planning and risk management director Heru Setiawan reiterated that all electricity produced by the power plant, which is expected to be fully operational by December 2021, would be sold to state-owned electricity company PLN.

Java 1 will supply electricity to PLN for 25 years under a power purchase agreement (PPA) at a price of 5.5 US cents per kilowatt hour (kWh).

Both JSP and JSR are financed by a bank consortium consisting of Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC), Nippon Export and Investment Insurance Co., Ltd (NEXI) and Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Meanwhile, the commercial banks involved are Mizuho Bank Ltd, MUFG Bank Ltd, Oversea-Chinese Banking Corporation Ltd, Crédit Agricole Corporate and investment bank Société Générale. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/12/07/construction-of-java-1-power-plant-to-begin.html


----------



## Nike

*Konkret! Lotte Mulai Bangun Pabrik Petrokimia Rp 53 T di RI*
Samuel Pablo , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

09 December 2018 09:52





Foto: Ist Kementerian Perindustrian
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto meresmikan peletakan batu pertama (ground breaking) pembangunan komplek pabrik petrokimia PT Lotte Chemical Indonesia (LCI) di Cilegon, Banten, Jumat (7/12/2018) lalu. 

Investasi Lotte Group asal Korea Selatan ini mencapai US$ 3,5 miliar atau sekitar Rp 53 triliun. Pabrik dengan luas area 100 hektar ini memiliki total kapasitas produksi naphta cracker sebanyak 2 juta ton per tahun. Bahan baku itu selanjutnya diolah untuk menghasilkan 1 juta ton ethylene, 520 ribu ton propylene, 400 ribu ton polypropylene dan produk turunan lainnya.

PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Lotte Mulai Bangun Pabrik Petrokimia Rp 48 T Akhir Tahun ini*
*Pabrik Baru Lotte & Chandra Asri Pangkas 60% Impor Petrokimia*
*Ke Korea, Jokowi Bertemu dengan Bos Hyundai, Lotte, dan Posco*


Produksi Lotte Chemical ini nantinya ditujukan untuk memenuhi permintaan domestik maupun ekspor. Proses pembangunannya diproyeksi menyerap tenaga kerja hingga 1.500 orang dan tenaga kerja tidak langsung bisa mencapai 4 ribu orang pada periode 2019-2023.






Seperti diketahui, industri petrokimia menghasilkan berbagai komoditas yang dapat dimanfaatkan sebagai bahan baku pada industri kemasan, tekstil, alat rumah tangga, hingga komponen otomotif dan produk elektronika.

"Industri petrokimia sama pentingnya seperti industri baja, sebagai mother of industry. Untuk itu, kita perlu menjaga situasi lingkungan dan iklim usaha yang stabil agar proyek ini berhasil terlaksana dengan baik sehingga dapat memberikan kontribusi signifikan bagi perekonomian secara keseluruhan," kata Airlangga di Cilegon, seperti dikutip dari siaran pers, Minggu (9/12/2018).

Menurut Airlangga, industri petrokimia adalah sektor industri manufaktur yang padat modal, padat teknologi dan lahap energi sehingga perlu mendapat perhatian khsusus dari pemerintah untuk pengembangan yang berkelanjutan.

"Langkah ini seiring arahan Bapak Presiden Jokowi untuk terus menggenjot investasi, industrialisasi, dan hilirisasi. Upaya ini dapat meningkatkan perekonomian kita secara fundamental, dengan penghematan devisa dari substitusi impor, dan juga akan memperbaiki neraca perdagangan karena berorientasi ekspor," jelasnya.

Menperin menambahkan, pihaknya bertekad mendorong percepatan pembangunan komplek petrokimia ini supaya dapat mengurangi impor produk petrokimia minimal 50%. 

"Kami juga berharap agar proyek ini lebih mengutamakan penggunaan komponen lokal. Termasuk tenaga kerja yang akan dilibatkan dalam proyek ini, harus lebih diutamakan dari dalam negeri," imbuhnya.

Dalam upaya memasok tenaga kerja yang kompeten, Kemenperin memfasilitasi pembangunan Politeknik Industri Kimia di Cilegon yang diharapkan dapat memenuhi kebutuhan operator atau tenaga kerja lainnya untuk pabrik Lotte. Pemerintah juga tengah berupaya memfasilitasi pemberian tax holiday.

Chairman Lotte Group Shin Dong Bin menyampaikan, pihaknya berkomitmen untuk turut membantu Indonesia agar perekonomiannya mampu melompat jauh. Untuk itu, investasi ini akan menjadi sejarah dalam upaya menumbuhkan industri petrokimia yang berdaya saing global.

"Semoga proyek kami yang terintegrasi ini bisa menjadi percontohan. Apalagi dengan adanya industri kilang olefin. Selain itu, produk kami dapat memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri sehingga mengurangi impor senilai Rp15 triliun," katanya.

Sebelumnya, Direktur Jenderal Industri Kimia, Tekstil dan Aneka (IKTA) Kemenperin Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono menyebutkan kebutuhan nasional polyethylene sebagai bahan dasar plastik saat ini mencapai 5 juta ton per tahun.

Dengan tambahan produksi dari Lotte serta pabrik baru milik PT Chandra Asri, Sigit memproyeksi Indonesia akan mampu memenuhi sekitar 3 juta ton atau 50% kebutuhan polyethylene di tahun 2022.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-mulai-bangun-pabrik-petrokimia-rp-53-t-di-ri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KEK Galang Batang Diresmikan, Realisasi Investasi Rp5,6 T*
CNN Indonesia
Sabtu, 08/12/2018 23:06
Bagikan :




Ilustrasi kawasan ekonomi khusus. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pemerintah meresmikan beroperasinya Kawasan Ekonomi Khusus (KEK) Galang Batang diBintan, Kepulauan Riau pada hari ini, Sabtu (8/12). Hingga kuartal III 2018, realisasi pembangunan dan investasi telah mencapai Rp5,6 triliun atau 15,45 persen dari target Rp36,25 triliun.

Sebelumnya, KEK Galang Batang ditetapkan melalui Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) Nomor 42 Tahun 2017 pada tanggal 12 Oktober 2017. Artinya, KEK Galang Batang menjadi KEK yang paling cepat beroperasi setelah ditetapkan, atau waktu yang dibutuhkan hanya selama 14 bulan.

*Lihat juga:*
Gaet Wisman Singapura, Kemenpar Dukung Bintan KasmaRun
Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian Darmin Nasution mengungkapkan KEK Galang Batang akan menjadi pusat kegiatan industri alumina dan turunannya serta logistik. 


Investasi dan pembangunan kawasan ekonomi tersebut dilakukan oleh PT Bintan Alumina Indonesia selaku pengusul KEK Galang Batang.

"Dengan investasi tersebut diharapkan dapat mendorong aktivitas ekonomi wilayah serta akan menyerap tenaga kerja paling tidak sebesar 23.200 orang," kata Menko Perekonomian Darmin Nasution selaku Ketua Dewan Nasional KEK dalam keterangan resmi, dikutip Sabtu (8/12).

Realisasi investasi mencakup pembangunan fasilitas pengolahan alumina berkapasitas produksi dua juta ton per tahun dengan nilai investasi Rp1,65 triliun. Pembangunan fasilitas pengolahan ini dilakukan Bintan Alumina Indonesia bersama dengan perusahaan China Nanshan Group. 

Kemudian, pembangunan pabrik briket dan batu bara senilai Rp870 miliar, pembangunan DAM Water Resevoir kapasitas 7.518.000 meter kubik dengan nilai investasi Rp196 miliar, dan pembangunan Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Uap (PLTU) dengan nilai investasi Rp1,93 triliun. Pembangunan PLTU tahap I berkapasitas 6x25 MW ditargetkan selesai tahun 2021. 

Selain itu, realisasi investasi juga meliputi pembangunan pelabuhan dengan dermaga yang telah selesai senilai Rp951 miliar. 

Selanjutnya, Darmin mendorong keterlibatan masyarakat atas KEK Galang Batang agar dapat menjembatani kesenjangan sosial dan ekonomi. Kawasan KEK Galang Batang juga diharapkan mampu menggerakkan nilai tambah dan rantai nilai dari penyelenggaraan aktivitas di KEK dengan melibatkan dan membangun manfaat bagi masyarakat di sekitarnya.

Direktur PT Bintan Alumina Indonesia Santony mengatakan nilai investasi, pembangunan dan pengembangan KEK Galang Batang akan terus meningkat hingga mencapai US$5 miliar dalam sepuluh tahun ke depan. 

Sekretaris Dewan Nasional KEK Enoh Suharto Pranoto menambahkan pemerintah memberikan insentif fiskal dan non fiskal yang lebih menarik bagi para investor KEK dibanding dengan insentif di luar KEK. Misalnya berupa keringanan pajak dan kepabeanan. Pada awal 2019, sebanyak tiga KEK akan mengekor untuk dioperasikan yaitu KEK Arun Lhokseumawe, KEK Bitung dan KEK Morotai.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi/...-batang-diresmikan-realisasi-investasi-rp56-t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Year ender - Trans-Java toll road ready for 2018 year-end travelers by Andi Abdussalam*
Sabtu, 8 Desember 2018 18:38 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: Andi Abdussalam





Cars are seen passing the Batang-Semarang section of Trans-Java during safety check and trial operation in Central Java on Friday (7/12/2018). ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru/aww.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Several sections of the 1,150-kilometer Trans-Java Toll Road to connect Merak Port in the western tip of Java with Banyuwangi in the eastern part of the island are still under construction.

Yet, parts of the Trans-Java turnpikes that stretch 870 kilometers (km) from Merak to the East Java provincial capital of Surabaya will be readied by the end of this year to serve Christmas and New Year 2019 travelers. The remaining 280 km sections will be completed by the end of 2019.

Hence, Minister of Public Works and Public Housing Basuki Hadimuljono will ensure the readiness of the Trans-Java Toll Road to be used during the upcoming 2018 Christmas and 2019 New Year holidays.

Minister Hadimuljono noted in a written statement on Thursday (Dec 6) that he will review the readiness of the Trans-Java toll road, especially the four sections, measuring a total length of 180 km, that will be inaugurated by President Joko Widodo in December 2018.

The four toll roads are Pemalang-Batang Toll Road, measuring 33 km; Batang-Semarang, spanning 75 km; Salatiga-Solo, reaching 33 km; and Wilangan-Kertosono, stretching 39 km.

"Progress in the construction of the Pemalang-Batang, Batang-Semarang, and Salatiga-Solo toll road sections has reached 99 percent completion. Meanwhile, work on the Wilangan-Kertosono section has reached 95 percent completion. Small work, such as the median concrete barriers, still has to be completed. Next week, I will go there to review it," the minister stated.

In order to ensure the smooth flow of traffic and safety of travelers, the Ministry of Transportation has promised to improve and add regulations to toll road transportation ahead of the opening of the Trans Java Toll Road from Merak to Surabaya.

"Later, some regulations related to safety and comfort will be corrected and added. However, safety is the main aspect," Director General of Land Transportation of the Ministry of Transportation Budi Setiyadi stated during the Pre-Test of Function and Traffic Safety in Surabaya on Friday (Dec 7).

Based on the press release of PT. Jasa Marga Persero, Setiyadi noted that prior to the improvement of the regulation, the Ministry of Transportation will coordinate with the Directorate General of Highways of the Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing; Toll Road Regulatory Agency; and the Traffic Corps of the Indonesian National Police to obtain inputs regarding safety, technical conditions, physical toll roads, and others.

"In the short term, we are voicing (our seriousness and keenness) to offer Trans Java to the wider community by Christmas," Setiyadi said.

On the same occasion, Managing Director of Jasa Marga Desi Arryani said that a feasibility pre-test of the Trans Java Toll Road was conducted to ensure physical operation and readiness as well as safety before the Merak-Surabaya network was opened to the general public.

"We keep an eye on safety issues, so that road users feel comfortable. Ahead of going home this Christmas, there is still time for us to complete everything, from adding signs to other safety devices," said Arryani.

The feasibility pre-test starts from the Surabaya-Mojokerto Toll Road to the Mojokerto-Kertosono Toll Road, resting place 597 B on the Ngawi-Kertosono-Kediri Toll Road, Solo-Ngawi Toll Road, Semarang-Solo Toll Road, Semarang ABC Toll Road, and the Kali Kuto Bridge, which is part of the Batang-Semarang Toll Road.

In the meantime, President Director of state-owned toll road construction firm Waskita Kraya I Gusti Ngurah Putra remarked that the Trans-Java toll road can have dual impacts on national economic activities.

"Toll roads will operate and generate economic growth throughout or around the toll roads," Putra stated at the Waskita Karya office in Jakarta on Thursday (Nov 15).

By using the Trans-Java toll road, with sections connected from one end to another, the route from Jakarta to Surabaya can now be covered in some 10 hours. Thus, goods from East Java to Jakarta or otherwise, for instance, will also arrive at the destinations in fresh condition.

In addition, the frequency of departure of logistics trucks, which was usually only once, could now be increased to twice, leading to increase in productivity.

President Director of Waskita Karya cited as an example his encounter with a consultant who had once disclosed to him that the North-South toll road in Malaysia, after operating for more than a decade, could drive revenues up to some 30 percent of the country`s gross domestic product.

Based on its purpose, the development of toll road infrastructure must be integrated with economic growth centers, such as industrial areas, seaports, airports, tourist areas, and large-scale settlements, so it will provide optimal benefits for businesses, tourism, and industries.

According to President Director of state-owned toll road management firm PT. Jasa Marga Desi Arryani, the connectivity of the Trans-Java toll road, which will be realized in 2019, will have a positive impact on the public, as it will lower logistics costs and boost economic development around the toll road.

She added that the government had targeted to complete the construction of the 1,150-kilometer Trans-Java Toll Road from Merak to Banyuwangi by the end of 2019. Yet by the end of this year, the Trans-Java Toll Road from Merak to Surabaya will have been able to serve Christmas and New Year 2019 travelers.

Editing by Sri Haryati
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Muhammadiyah University to provide scholarship for African countries*
Minggu, 9 Desember 2018 18:46 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





University of Muhammadiyah Malang (UMM). (Special)

Malang, E Java (ANTARA News) - University of Muhammadiyah Malang (UMM) in East Java Province will soon provide scholarship for students from African countries.

UMM rector Fauzan said here on Sunday that currently UMM is opening a lot of scholarship programs for students from developing countries. This year there are around 300 foreign students studying at UMM and some of them studying through scholarship programs.

"As soon as possible, we will open the scholarship programs for African students, so the Islamic University in Uganda (IUIU) can join. We also offer scholarship through cooperation with UMM partners such as Erasmus Mundus and Darmasiswa," Fauzan said.

He further said the plan of providing scholarship for African students had been discussed with the Deputy Rector of the Islamic University in Uganda (IUIU), Ismail Simbwa Gyagenda, when visiting UMM last weekend. The visit of the IUIU Deputy Rector was aimed at exploring UMM`s systems and methods in advancing the university.

Fauzan said at the meeting Ismail pointed out that IUIU lacked financial resources and lecturers. The only financial source obtained by IUIU is from the educational contribution from students.

Fauzan explained that UMM students only pay Rp4 million per semester.

"According to the deputy rector of IUIU, the tuition fee of Rp4 million per semester is inexpensive," he noted.

Fauzan said that the operational costs of UMM were also supported by the university`s business units. The revenues earned from these business units are used to support the operational costs. In addition, UMM`s business units are also used as applied laboratories for students.

Meanwhile, Ismail Simbwa Gyagenda said the UIUI only had about 9,000 students and most of them were poor. "So we have difficulty surviving," Gyagenda said.

He explained that the IUIU was the only Islamic university in Uganda. "The government pays very little attention to IUIU. Aid funds are also rarely available," Gyagenda said.

Uganda`s Human Development Index ranks 157 out of 182 countries.

The meeting between the UMM rector and the Deputy Chancellor of IUIU was the beginning of the cooperation between the two parties to develop the national education of each country.

Reporting by Endang Sukarelawati
Editing by Libertina, Bustanuddin
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Menyatukan asa untuk wujudkan swasembada pangan*
Senin, 10 Desember 2018 09:25 WIB

Pewarta: Sumarwoto





Petani memasang jaring di areal persawahan Desa Muntung, Candiroto, Temanggung, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (13/11/2018). (FOTO/Anis Efizudin/kye.)

Purwokerto (ANTARA News) - Indonesia pada tahun 1984 pernah menorehkan sejarah dengan terwujudnya swasembada pangan karena produksi beras kala itu mencapai kisaran 27 juta ton, sedangkan konsumsi beras dalam negeri hanya 25 juta ton.

Bahkan, Pemerintah Indonesia di bawah kepemimpinan Presiden Soeharto kala itu mampu menyumbangkan 100.000 ton beras untuk korban kelaparan di sejumlah negara di Afrika.

Oleh karena itu, Presiden Soeharto mendapat undangan khusus untuk berpidato dalam konferensi ke-23 Organisasi Pangan Dunia (Food and Agriculture Organization/FAO) di Roma, Italia, pada tanggal 14 November 1985.

Akan tetapi, predikat swasembada pangan itu tidak bisa bertahan lama disandang Indonesia karena menjelang runtuhnya pemerintahan Orde Baru, impor beras kembali dilakukan dan terus melambung hingga kisaran tiga juta ton pada tahun 1995.

Kondisi tersebut diperparah dengan krisis ekonomi yang berlangsung pada tahun 1997-1998 karena berdasarkan data Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) dan Kementerian Pertanian, produksi beras nasional pada tahun 1998 hanya mencapai kisaran 33 juta ton, sedangkan konsumsinya mencapai kisaran 36 juta ton sehingga impor beras makin melonjak.

Kini berbagai upaya untuk mengembalikan kejayaan Indonesia yang mewujudkan swasembada pangan terus dilakukan oleh pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertanian, salah satunya upaya khusus padi, jagung, dan kedelai (upsus pajale).

Dalam upsus pajale yang mulai digulirkan pada tahun 2015, pemerintah menargetkan adanya peningkatan produktivitas padi, jagung, dan kedelai setiap tahunnya. Selain itu, peningkatan luas tambah tanam dan pencetakan sawah baru.

Pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertanian pun mendorong dilakukannya modernisasi, yakni dengan mengoptimalkan alat dan mesin pertanian (alsintan) guna meningkatkan produktivitas padi, jagung, maupun kedelai.

Saat mengunjungi Desa Kembangan, Kecamatan Bukateja, Kabupaten Purbalingga, Jawa Tengah, pada tanggal 8 Mei 2018, Menteri Pertanian Andi Amran Sulaiman memberikan apresiasi atas upaya mengoptimalisasi pemanfaatan alsintan bantuan pemerintah di daerah itu.

Menurut dia, optimalisasi alsintan dalam mengolah lahan sawah di Desa Kembangan merupakan contoh yang sangat bagus karena berdasarkan laporan yang diterima, penggunaan empat unit alsintan secara berkelompok dapat menyelesaikan pengolahan lahan sawah seluas 15 hektare setiap hari.

"Oleh karena itu, kita bentuk brigade. Apa tujuan brigade? Ini adalah untuk mempermudah kontrol," kata Amran.

Selain itu, kata dia, mengoptimalkan alat dan mesin pertanian, mempermudah kontrolnya, perbaikannya mudah, biayanya murah, dan hasilnya bisa tiga kali lipat.

Ia mengatakan biasanya yang terjadi di Indonesia, kelompok tani yang punya alsintan akan menyimpan traktornya setelah selesai mengolah lahannya.

"Ini enggak boleh, sehingga kami membentuk brigade di seluruh Indonesia. Tidak boleh, bantuan pemerintah bukan dalam bentuk brigade, karena kami hitung-hitungan, itu pengolahan tanah dengan kapasitas traktor yang sudah dibantukan kurang lebih 250.000-300.000 unit, itu mampunya 50 ribu hektare per hari," tegasnya.

Amran mengatakan jika kemampuannya 50 ribu hektare per hari, berarti 1,5 juta hektare per bulan sehingga sudah lebih dari kebutuhan untuk padi, jagung, dan sebagainya.

Bahkan, biaya penggunaan alsintan lebih murah serta efisien dan menghemat anggaran hingga 40 persen dan lebih cepat sehingga yang biasanya menanam satu kali dalam setahun bisa menjadi dua kali, sedangkan yang dua kali dalam setahun bisa menjadi tiga kali.

Selain optimalisasi pemanfaatan alsintan, pemerintah juga mendorong adanya percepatan masa tanam, yakni dengan tidak membiarkan lahan sawah terlalu lama menganggur setelah panen selesai.

Saat menghadiri gerakan menanam padi secara serentak pada musim tanam pertama tahun 2018/2019 di Desa Kuntili, Kecamatan Sumpiuh, Kabupaten Banyumas, Jawa Tengah, pada tanggal 10 November 2018, Direktur Jenderal Hortikultura Kementan Suwandi mengatakan tanaman padi yang telah selesai dipanen, lahan sawahnya harus segera ditanami kembali untuk musim tanam kedua sehingga tidak terlalu lama dibiarkan menganggur.

"Maksimal seminggu, dua minggu. Jangan terlalu lama mengganggur, karena rata-rata bisa mencapai satu bulan sampai keluar singgang, berbuah lagi buah singgang," katanya.

Dalam hal ini, kata dia, ketika selesai panen dan masih ada air, lahan sawah tersebut langsung diolah agar dapat segera ditanami kembali, sedangkan untuk lahan-lahan kering yang mengandalkan hujan (sawah tadah hujan, red.), disarankan menggunakan sistem tanam benih langsung (tabela).

Program percepatan tanam dalam rangka mendukung program swasembada pangan itu pun mendapat dukungan dari petani di sejumlah daerah.

Ketua Kelompok Tani "Brayan Makmur" Desa Berta, Kecamatan Susukan, Kabupaten Banjarnegara, Jawa Tengah, Saidi, mengatakan percepatan masa tanam sangat membantu petani karena bisa menanam padi lebih awal dari biasanya.

"Apalagi kami dibantu oleh personel Babinsa (Bintara Pembina Desa) dalam melaksanakan percepatan tanam ini," katanya.

Sementara itu, Ketua Kelompok Tani "Mekar Jaya" Desa Tinggarjaya, Kecamatan Jatilawang, Kabupaten Banyumas, Jawa Tengah, Akhmad Jamjuri, mengatakan petani sangat merasakan manfaat percepatan masa tanam karena bisa panen lebih awal ketika harga gabah masih tinggi.

Dengan menyatunya asa petani, upaya pemerintah untuk mewujudkan swasembada pangan pada tahun 2024 bukanlah sekadar harapan, namun sebuah keniscayaan yang dapat terwujud.

Berbagai program yang diluncurkan pemerintah untuk meningkatkan produktivitas pertanian khususnya beras, mendapat sambutan positif dan dukungan dari petani dalam rangka mewujudkan swasembada pangan di Indonesia.

Apalagi berdasarkan data Kementan yang bersumber dari BPS, produksi beras di Indonesia dalam beberapa tahun terakhir cenderung meningkat karena pada tahun 2015 sebanyak 43,82 juta ton, tahun 2016 mencapai 46,13 juta ton, dan tahun 2017 sebesar 47,30 juta ton.

Sementara pada tahun 2018 ditargetkan sekitar 46,50 juta ton setara beras atau 80 juta ton gabah kering giling, sedangkan konsumsi beras secara nasional diperkirakan hanya 33,47 juta ton sehingga terjadi surplus beras 13,03 juta ton.*


Baca juga: Satgas Pangan mengawasi beras hingga tingkat bawah

Baca juga: Pengamat : anggaran Kementan harus dirasionalisasi

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/776329/menyatukan-asa-untuk-wujudkan-swasembada-pangan


----------



## Nike

*Makin Cerah, 2 Proyek Kilang di Kalimantan Segera Digarap*
*Achmad Dwi Afriyadi* - detikFinance




Foto: Achmad Dwi Afriyadi








*Jakarta* -
Pengembangan Kilang Balikpapan resmi dimulai. Hal itu ditandai dengan penandatangan kontrak engineering, procurement dan construction (EPC) yang berlangsung di Kantor Pusat PT Pertamina (Persero) pagi ini.

Hari ini, berlangsung juga penandatangan framework agreement grass root refinery (GRR) Bontang.

Penandatangan tersebut disaksikan Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian Darmin Nasution, Menteri Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM) Ignasius Jonan, dan Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara Rini Soemarno.

Dalam sambutannya, Direktur Utama Pertamina Nicke Widyawati mengatakan, adanya proyek ini akan meningkatkan produksi Pertamina.

"Baru saja kita saksikan penandatangan dua project besar yang pertama EPC contract RDMP Balikapapan. Jadi kita menambah kapasitas dari 260 barel per hari menjadi 360 barel per hari," ujarnya di Kantor Pertamina Jakarta, Senin (10/12/2018).


*Baca juga: *Pertamina Mulai Kembangkan Kilang Balikpapan Awal 2019
Kemudian, dia bilang, Kilang Balikpapan akan meningkatkan kualitas bahan bakar minyak yang dihasilkan. "Dan produksi yang sebelumnya Euro 2, ini kita produksi Euro 5," katanya.

Nicke melanjutkan, untuk Kilang Bontang tidak hanya memproduksi bahan bakar namun juga petrokimia.

"Ini kado ulang tahun untuk Pertamina. Setelah sekian lama kita tidak membangun refinery dan ini juga petrochemical yang akan kita bangun pertama," ujarnya.

Adapun perusahaan yang terlibat dalam proyek ini antara lain SK Engineering & Contruction Co Ltd, Hyundai Engeering Co Ltd, PT Rekayasa Industri, PT PP, serta Overseas Oil & Gas LLC.





Penandatangan kontrak EPC Kilang Balikpapan Foto: Achmad Dwi Afriyadi
https://m.detik.com/finance/energi/...-2-proyek-kilang-di-kalimantan-segera-digarap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, Omani oil companies develop grass root refinery in Bontang*
Senin, 10 Desember 2018 18:08 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





Pertamina (ANTARANews/ferly)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian oil and gas company Pertamina and Omani company Overseas Oil & Gas (OOG) here on Monday expressed commitment to developing the Grass Root Refinery (GRR) project or constructing a new refinery in Bontang, East Kalimantan.

This commitment was voiced in a framework agreement between the two companies, asserting that they will build a refinery, with a capacity of 300 thousand barrels per day, and a petrochemical plant in Bontang, East Kalimantan.

OOG is a company from Muscat, Oman, offering downstream oil and gas business services, with business scope including providing services in commercial structure (development), designing services with experienced personnel, providing construction and project management, covering operations and maintenance, and offering solutions for engineering and construction designs.

OOG was selected as Pertamina`s partner after clearing a partner selection mechanism for the Bontang GRR in January 2018.

The OOG attained the strategic partner status to work on this project with Pertamina after competing with several other competitors.

Pertamina`s Deputy President for Corporate Communication Adiatma Sardjito stated that Pertamina will derive several benefits from this cooperation project, one of which is optimizing capital expenditure to conduct other refinery expansion and construction projects, for instance, in Balikpapan in East Kalimantan, Cilacap in Central Java, Balongan in West Java, and Tuban in East Java.

Pertamina will also act as the off-taker in the fuel produced by GRR Bontang to meet domestic needs, especially of gasoline, aviation turbine, and liquefied petroleum gas.

"With the signing of the framework agreement with OOG today, we can advance the project to the next level, which is to conduct a Bankable Feasibility Study. This study will offer us a better understanding of the technical configuration of the refinery and the economical calculations of the project. This study will also recognize the risks that should be anticipated early since the project is started that is timely. Hence, the project is expected to run within the scope of the budget and focus on specifications, regulations, and economic targets," Adiatma explained.

Meanwhile, Pertamina`s President Director Nicke Widyawati emphasized that the most important aspect about this cooperation was the intergovernmental business scheme, or G-to-G.

The framework agreement will be valid for 12 months. The agreement will be continued with a Bankable Feasibility Study and Advanced Energy Study.

Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyirwan
Editing by Libertina, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, Omani oil companies develop grass root refinery in Bontang*
Senin, 10 Desember 2018 18:08 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara






Pertamina (ANTARANews/ferly)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian oil and gas company Pertamina and Omani company Overseas Oil & Gas (OOG) here on Monday expressed commitment to developing the Grass Root Refinery (GRR) project or constructing a new refinery in Bontang, East Kalimantan.

This commitment was voiced in a framework agreement between the two companies, asserting that they will build a refinery, with a capacity of 300 thousand barrels per day, and a petrochemical plant in Bontang, East Kalimantan.

OOG is a company from Muscat, Oman, offering downstream oil and gas business services, with business scope including providing services in commercial structure (development), designing services with experienced personnel, providing construction and project management, covering operations and maintenance, and offering solutions for engineering and construction designs.

OOG was selected as Pertamina`s partner after clearing a partner selection mechanism for the Bontang GRR in January 2018.

The OOG attained the strategic partner status to work on this project with Pertamina after competing with several other competitors.

Pertamina`s Deputy President for Corporate Communication Adiatma Sardjito stated that Pertamina will derive several benefits from this cooperation project, one of which is optimizing capital expenditure to conduct other refinery expansion and construction projects, for instance, in Balikpapan in East Kalimantan, Cilacap in Central Java, Balongan in West Java, and Tuban in East Java.

Pertamina will also act as the off-taker in the fuel produced by GRR Bontang to meet domestic needs, especially of gasoline, aviation turbine, and liquefied petroleum gas.

"With the signing of the framework agreement with OOG today, we can advance the project to the next level, which is to conduct a Bankable Feasibility Study. This study will offer us a better understanding of the technical configuration of the refinery and the economical calculations of the project. This study will also recognize the risks that should be anticipated early since the project is started that is timely. Hence, the project is expected to run within the scope of the budget and focus on specifications, regulations, and economic targets," Adiatma explained.

Meanwhile, Pertamina`s President Director Nicke Widyawati emphasized that the most important aspect about this cooperation was the intergovernmental business scheme, or G-to-G.

The framework agreement will be valid for 12 months. The agreement will be continued with a Bankable Feasibility Study and Advanced Energy Study.

Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyirwan
Editing by Libertina, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@Indos @pr1v4t33r @nufix @Reashot Xigwin 

*Minister confirms Rp400 trillion allocation for infrastructure in 2019*
Rabu, 12 Desember 2018 14:33 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati is at Ceo Network event in Jakarta on Monday (3/12/2018). (ANTARA News/Anggarini Paramita)

Semarang, C Java (ANTARA News) - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani has revealed that funds amounting to Rp400 trillion will be allocated in the State Budget for the development of infrastructure across Indonesia in 2019.

Funds for the 2019 State Budget will reach a total of Rp2,461 trillion for expenses, the minister revealed while speaking at a seminar on the Central Java Investment and Business Projection in 2019, here, Wednesday.

"The huge sum aims to improve the quality of economy and public welfare," she noted.

The minister outlined that allocation for infrastructure will reach Rp400 trillion; health sector, Rp120 trillion; and education, Rp500 trillion.

Funds amounting to Rp860 trillion will be transferred from the State Budget (APBN) to the regional administrations` bank accounts, she added.

In 2019, Indonesia will enjoy a healthy APBN and protected economic momentum, the minister affirmed.

The deficit in APBN in 2018 is the best over the past five years, according to Mulyani.

"Until late December, it is expected to be maintained, and even if possible, it will be better," he added.

Reporting by Immanuel CS, Fardah Assegaf 
Editing by Bustanuddin 


Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...rillion-allocation-for-infrastructure-in-2019


@jek_sperrow @mandala @GraveDigger388 @Svantana @trishna_amṛta @Logam42 @Mr. Woof Woof and other 

This one of the biggest sum for infrastructure budget ever in Indonesia history, almost touching 1/5 of overall National budget assumption for 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine Rouge said:


> This one of the biggest sum for infrastructure budget ever in Indonesia history, almost touching 1/5 of overall National budget assumption for 2019



This year infrastructure budget even bigger, amounting 410 trillion Rupiah. Infrastructure budget recorded the highest growth in 2017.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> This year infrastructure budget even bigger, amounting 410 trillion Rupiah. Infrastructure budget recorded the highest growth in 2017.



2019 budget for infra reach 415-420 trillion 

https://databoks.katadata.co.id/dat...15-triliun-untuk-membangun-infrastruktur-2019

https://m.detik.com/finance/infrast...kan-rp-420-triliun-belanja-infrastruktur-2019


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine Rouge said:


> 2019 budget for infra reach 415-420 trillion



Nice, we need to continue this upward trend at-least till the next decade..


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> @Indos @pr1v4t33r @nufix @Reashot Xigwin
> 
> *Minister confirms Rp400 trillion allocation for infrastructure in 2019*
> Rabu, 12 Desember 2018 14:33 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Reporter: Antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati is at Ceo Network event in Jakarta on Monday (3/12/2018). (ANTARA News/Anggarini Paramita)
> 
> Semarang, C Java (ANTARA News) - Finance Minister Sri Mulyani has revealed that funds amounting to Rp400 trillion will be allocated in the State Budget for the development of infrastructure across Indonesia in 2019.
> 
> Funds for the 2019 State Budget will reach a total of Rp2,461 trillion for expenses, the minister revealed while speaking at a seminar on the Central Java Investment and Business Projection in 2019, here, Wednesday.
> 
> "The huge sum aims to improve the quality of economy and public welfare," she noted.
> 
> The minister outlined that allocation for infrastructure will reach Rp400 trillion; health sector, Rp120 trillion; and education, Rp500 trillion.
> 
> Funds amounting to Rp860 trillion will be transferred from the State Budget (APBN) to the regional administrations` bank accounts, she added.
> 
> In 2019, Indonesia will enjoy a healthy APBN and protected economic momentum, the minister affirmed.
> 
> The deficit in APBN in 2018 is the best over the past five years, according to Mulyani.
> 
> "Until late December, it is expected to be maintained, and even if possible, it will be better," he added.
> 
> Reporting by Immanuel CS, Fardah Assegaf
> Editing by Bustanuddin
> 
> 
> Editor: Yosep Hariyadi
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...rillion-allocation-for-infrastructure-in-2019
> 
> 
> @jek_sperrow @mandala @GraveDigger388 @Svantana @trishna_amṛta @Logam42 @Mr. Woof Woof and other
> 
> This one of the biggest sum for infrastructure budget ever in Indonesia history, almost touching 1/5 of overall National budget assumption for 2019


Excited for new train tracks and routes!


----------



## Nike

*European investors begin to invest in Indonesia`s cotton processing sector*
Kamis, 13 Desember 2018 14:08 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Antara





Sulistyo Wibowo, the Directorate General of Taxation. (Antara News/Anggarini Paramita)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s cotton processing sector has caught the attention of European investors, a business and investment observer stated.

A European investor is reportedly eyeing and planning to invest in the cotton processing sector in Indonesia, according to a press statement of Djoko Kurniawan, a business and investment observer of DK Consulting, here on Thursday.

The European investor will likely explore two possibilities, the first being to build a factory of its own using a foreign direct investment, or FDI, scheme while the second is to partner with a domestic company.

"I think the European investor will choose the second option by partnering with a local company. It is an effort to mitigate business risk in Indonesia," he noted.

If the plan is realized, it can be said that the European investor is categorically aggressive to conduct expansion in Indonesia owing to the fact that it was reported that Vivendi SA, a French media conglomerate, is planning to acquire parts of PT Global Mediacom (MNCN) share.

Apart from Vivendi that will try a television station, Michelin has earlier taken a step forward by realizing its investment.

It is partnering with PT Chnndra Asri Petrochemical (TPIA). The two developed a synthetic rubber factory, with an investment worth US$435 million.

Another French investor, Vinci, also cooperated with Indonesian state-owned firm Indonesian Tourism Development Cooperation (ITDC) and is planning to build a MotoGP circuit at the tourism area of Mandalika, Lombok, worth $1 billion.

Kurniawan believes the entry of foreign investors into Indonesia is a positive development, as it indicated that the investment climate in Indonesia is conducive.

Apart from its large population, Indonesia`s natural resources are still attractive to foreign investors.

"The entry of foreign investors can help develop the local industry because of the strength of the capital they have. This can happen if the local industry is involved as a local partner," Kurniawan noted.

The increase in European investment is a result of the Indonesian government`s seriousness in inviting foreign investors to invest in this country, one of the measures being through the provision of tax holiday facilities.

Meanwhile, Sulistyo Wibowo of the Directorate General of Taxation remarked that 12 investors will currently receive these facilities.

"The 12 investors invested Rp210.8 trillion," Wibowo noted.

Especially, in the cotton processing sector, companies not solely from Europe but also at least two other countries -- China and South Korea -- share similar interests to develop the cotton business in Indonesia.

This is due to the limited rules in each of these countries, so they cannot develop the cotton business there. The cotton processing sector in Indonesia, which is not included on the negative investment list, also helped attract foreign investors.

Cotton producers for beauty, health, and industries, integrated from upstream to downstream in Indonesia, are also limited, with only two firms, one of which is a public company, whose shares have been listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange.

Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyhirwan, Andi Abdussalam


Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Asian Agri to have 10 units of biogas power plants*
Jumat, 14 Desember 2018 11:07 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





oil palm plantation in Indonesia . ANTARA FOTO/Wahdi Septiawan/aww.

Medan, N Sumatra (ANTARA News) - Asian Agri, an oil palm plantation company, said it will build more biogas power plants (PLTBg) when three units now under construction are completed soon in North Sumatra.

"Altogether the company will have 10 units. Currently, the company already has seven units in operation," Head of Plantation of Asian Agri for North Sumatra and Riau Omri Samosir said in Asahan, on Thursday.

The company has a target to increase the number of its bio-gas triggered power plants to 20 units in 2020, Omri said when welcoming Deputy Governor of North Sumatra coming to visit PLTBg? of Pabrik Gunung Melayu Satu (PGMS) of PT Saudara Sejati Luhur, owned by Asian Agri in Asahan in the province.

Omri said the plan to build more units of PLTBg is part of Asian Agri`s contribution to the government in reducing green house gas emissions.

"Though there is commercial element in the plan, development of units of PLTBg instead of other types of power plant by Asian Agri is more preferable to protect the environment," he said.

Omri Samosir said PLTBg constitutes the result of utilization of liquid waste of palm oil processing factories.

"Environmental preservation is important especially with the negative issues against palm oil abroad," he said.

The use of PLTBg?will reduce the risk of releasing methane gas to the air which is one of the causes of global warming.

"Methane gas is more potential than carbon dioxide (CO2), therefore, release of megas has to be reduced or prevented," he said.

He said power from some of the PLTBgs of the company has been sold to the state electricity company PT PLN, but most of the power production has been used by the company itself.

Asian Agri has contributed environmentally friendly energy to meet energy requirement in North Sumatra, he added.

The seven units of PLTBg already operational include two units in North Sumatra (Asahan and Negeri Lama Labuhanbatu), two units in Jai and three units in Riau .

The three units under construction and soon to be operational are all in North Sumatra -- two units in Gunung Melayu, Asahan, Aek Nabara and one in Tanjung Selamat,Labuhanbatu.

? He said the investment for a unit of PLTBg is US$6 million.

"The company has strong commitment to contributing to the program of preserving healthy environment," he said.

Technical Controller of Mill for Asahan Asian Agri, Budi Darmawansyach, said PLTg using liquid waste of a palm oil processing plant with a processing capacity of 60 tons of fresh fruit bunches of oil palm could generate up to 2.2 megawatts of electricity.

"Cooperation with PLN would continue to be increased," Budi said.

Deputy Governor of North Sumatra H Musa Rajekshah said the North Sumatra administration hopes that all palm oil processing factories in the province will build their own PLTBg .

? "PLTBgs are important as they could reduce greenhouse gas emission especially to protect the future generation," Musa Rajekshah said, adding PLTBg operation would help the government provide electricity for the public.

Reporting by Evalisa Siregar, A Saragih
Editing by Suharto
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Chinese company invests US$1 billion in Tanjung Lesung*
Jumat, 14 Desember 2018 19:31 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Tanjung Lesung area, Pandeglang, Banten. (ANTARA PHOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc.)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - A Chinese company has committed to investing US$1 billion in the tourism sector in Tanjung Lesung, Banten Province.

The commitment was outlined in the Letter of Intent (LoI) signed by the Director of Yunnan Ice Sea Investment Group, Wei Xiao Lin, and the President Director of Jababeka, Budianto Liman, at the 2018 Investment, Trade and Tourism Forum here on Friday.

The exchange of the LoI document between the two companies was witnessed by the Indonesia Minister of Tourism, Arief Yahya, and the Indonesian Ambassador to China, Djauhari Oratmangun.

Tanjung Lesung is one of 10 tourist destinations, besides Bali, which is known as "the Ten New Bali Destinations".

The 10 destinations are Borobudur in Central Java, Mandalika on Lombok Island (West Nusa Tenggara), Labuan Bajo in Flores (East Nusa Tenggara), Bromo-Tengger-Semeru in East Java, Pulau Seribu in North Jakarta, Lake Toba in North Sumatra, Wakatobi in Southeast Sulawesi, Tanjung Lesung in Banten, Morotai in the northern region of Halmahera in the Maluku islands and Tanjung Kelayang in Belitung (Bangka Belitung).

Until 2024, the 10 new destinations need an investment of $35 billion.

"The investment in the 10 tourist sites is divided into two categories, namely, tourism investment and tourism funding," the Tourism Minister said, adding that the Indonesian government had invested $12 billion.

"However, we still need additional investment worth $23 billion from the private sector. Tourism investment from the private sector will be directed to develop hotels, restaurants, recreational parks, ports and other facilities," Arief said.

According to the minister, during the period 2013-2017, investment in the tourism sector had reached $5.47 billion. Of that amount, around $4.23 billion came from foreign investors.

Foreign investors in the tourism sector are dominated by Singapore with $460 million and China with $330 million.

Minister Arief said China had made the biggest contribution to the development of Indonesia`s tourism sector in the past three years.

In 2017, the number of Chinese tourists visiting Indonesia was 1.97 million, up 35.7 percent compared to that of 2016.

In 2018, the Ministry of Tourism expected 2.6 million Chinese tourists. During the period January-October 2018, the number of tourists amounted to 1.87 million.

"Therefore, we still expect more Chinese tourists," Arief said at the event, which saw the participation of Indonesian and Chinese businessmen.

Reporting by M. Irfan Ilmie
Editing by Libertina, Bustanuddin
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Yogyakarta`s Nyia airport to become operational in april 2019: Minister*
Jumat, 14 Desember 2018 23:58 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





New Yogyakarta`s International Airport (NYIA) in Kulon Progo District, the special region of Yogyakarta, can become operational in April 2019, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi stated. (ANTARA /Andreas Fitri Atmoko)

Kulon Progo, Dec 14 (ANTARA News) - New Yogyakarta`s International Airport (NYIA) in Kulon Progo District, the special region of Yogyakarta, can become operational in April 2019, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi stated.

The minister made the remark here on Friday, adding that currently, the terminal`s construction had reached 40 percent completion; the runway, 19 percent; while other buildings are still being constructed simultaneously.

"Later, in March, the runway will be 100 percent complete. We are optimistic that the International Airport will have been operating for international flights," Sumadi revealed.

He said airlines from South Korea, Japan, and China had shown keen interest in the NYIA Airport. The number of passengers from this country is large, so it is expected to draw many tourists to Yogyakarta.

"What is clear is that we are ready. In addition, flights from Saudi Arabia (will also arrive)," he pointed out.

PT Angkasa Pura I Managing Director Faik Fahmi noted that all work on the airside and runway would have been completed in March 2019. PT AP I has already taken into account everything. Later, in April 2019, the runway and apron can be fully ready.

The eight thousand-square meter terminal, once ready, will be used for international flights first. This terminal building can accommodate two to three million passengers. Later, it will be gradually developed for domestic flights.

"We are targeting the end of 2019 (for the airport`s construction) to have been completed," he further stated.

Speaking in connection with PT AP I prioritizing the construction of an international terminal, Fahmi explained that the passenger potential is high, noting that NYIA Airport has a runway length of 3,250 meters.

International flights are expected to carry tourists through the NYIA Airport.

PT AP I has currently opened an international logging slot. So far, only flights from Singapore and Malaysia are being operated.

"This is open for Umrah (minor hajj). Surely, Arab flights are interested, as the runway is very long, or 3,250 meters. Hence, large-bodied aircraft, such as Boeing 777, will be able to land at the NYIA Airport," he added.


Reporting by Sutarmi
Editing by Bustanuddin

Editor: Eliswan Azly

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Markets
*It Turns Out Indonesia's Influx of Foreign Workers Doesn't Exist*
By 
Karlis Salna
14 December 2018, 08:53 GMT+7




Laborers work at a construction site in Jakarta. Photographer: Dimas Ardian/Bloomberg

Is Indonesia really being overwhelmed by foreign workers? We should be so lucky, says the nation’s investment chief.

As the country heads toward an election that will be fought over jobs and the economy -- against the backdrop of a rise in nationalist sentiment -- President Joko Widodo is battling to counter claims from lawmakers and opposition parties that Indonesia is facing an influx of workers from China and elsewhere.

“This paranoia about foreign dominance in our country is a fabrication of the politicians,” and the workforce actually needs far more overseas labor, Tom Lembong, chairman of the Investment Coordinating Board and a former trade minister, said at a World Bank event in Jakarta on Thursday.
The most recent data back him up. Foreigners make up less than 1 percent of Indonesia’s labor force and that share is dwarfed by regional peers such as Thailand and Malaysia. Lembong says the country lacks the right policies to attract global talent and up-skill its 131 million-strong workforce.

Indonesia will go to the polls in April in a re-run of the 2014 election that saw Jokowi defeat Prabowo Subianto. While voters are enjoying a jobless rate near a 20-year low, growth in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy is stuck at about 5 percent and foreign investment has slumped.

The nation faces a real struggle to “catch up to the 21st century requirements of modern industry and the modern economy,” said Lembong. “The good news is President Jokowi likes to take a hacker approach to such issues. Being confronted with a recalcitrant bureaucracy has never stopped him."

____________________________

Note: Check link for actual graph.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...sia-s-influx-of-foreign-workers-doesn-t-exist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Outlook for Indonesia's Ceramic Industry Improves for Next 3 Years*
14 December 2018 | 

Edy Suyanto
Ceramic Export
Ceramics Industry
ASAKI
Ceramic Production
After years of struggle the outlook for Indonesia's ceramic industry looks a bit more positive now. In recent years Indonesia's domestic ceramic industry has been plagued by subdued growth in Indonesia's property sector, while there also emerged increasing competition from Chinese counterparts (who are facing a structural ceramic oversupply at home and therefore, aggressively, try to penetrate the Southeast Asian market by offering their ceramic products at attractive rates).

However, since the Indonesian government decided - in September 2018 - to impose higher import tariffs on ceramics as well as on various other products in an effort to curtail imports - hence improve Indonesia's current account deficit and strengthen the value of the rupiah - there is room for some optimism. Moreover, a special regulation (issued by Indonesia's Finance Ministry) for import tariffs on ceramic tile products, which will be put in place for the duration of three years, was issued on 19 September 2018. Based on this regulation, a 23 percent import tariff is imposed on ceramic tile imports during the first year. In the second year, the tariff is reduced to 21 percent, while in the third year, the tariff drops further to 19 percent. The regulation aims at curbing the huge inflow of ceramic tiles into Indonesia, and which undermines the success of the domestic ceramic industry in Indonesia.

The improved outlook made four (big) existing players in Indonesia's ceramic industry - Arwana Citramulia, Mulia Group, Gemilang Mitra Sejahtera, and Jui Shin - decide to invest in new ceramic plants (which are expected to be opened in the second half of 2019). Together these plants will add some 40 million square meters (m2) in ceramic production capacity, meaning that Indonesia's combined annual installed ceramic production capacity is set to pass well beyond 600 million m2 (to approximately 620 million m2) at the end of 2019.






Edy Suyanto, Chairman of the Indonesian Ceramic Industry Association (ASAKI), said the new Finance Ministry regulation - that imposed import tariffs on ceramic tiles - brings a wave of fresh air into Indonesia's ceramic industry as it will reduce the competitiveness of imported ceramic tiles significantly. Therefore, Indonesia's national utilization rate (of total installed national ceramic production capacity) should rise from around 65 percent currently to the range of 70-73 percent by the end of 2019.

According to data from Ceramic World Review, China remained the world's top ceramic producer in 2017 with total annual production capacity at 6.4 billion m2, followed by India (1.08 billion m2), and Brazil (790 million m2).







While Suyanto is optimistic that domestic ceramic demand is set to rise next year, he is not so optimistic about Indonesian ceramic manufacturers' chances to gain ground in export markets as there exists fierce competition. Problematically, Indonesian ceramic manufacturers pay a USD $9 mmbtu gas price, while foreign counterparts in the region can enjoy a gas price in the range of USD $4 - $6 per mmbtu price. This is one of the main reasons why Indonesian manufacturers have difficulty to compete with foreign counterparts.

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...c-industry-improves-for-next-3-years/item9056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia and 4 from Europe sign long-delayed trade deal

Indonesia on Sunday signed an economic agreement with the European Free Trade Association (EFTA) aimed at increasing trade and investment, concluding almost eight years of negotiations.

Under the deal, tariffs and non-tariff barriers would be eliminated for thousands of products traded between Indonesia and the EFTA countries - Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Iceland, according to government statements.

Among those products, Indonesian palm oil would get full market access in Iceland and Norway, with an exception of palm products for animal feed other than for fish, according to Jakarta's statement.


Switzerland would also grant easier access for palm oil, but under certain quotas, its embassy in Jakarta said in a statement.

Enggartiasto Lukita, Indonesian Trade Minister, said discussion on market access for palm oil was the sticking point that dragged negotiations on for years. The first round of talks were held in early 2011.

"They held back our palm," Lukita told reporters after the signing of the agreement.

"I said, we've gone a long way. You will benefit from this and I too. So if you don't open up for our palm, let's just forget about this," adding that he had threatened to leave Norwegian salmon out of the deal.

Swiss Federal Councillor Johann N. Schneider-Ammann said the agreement was based on sustainable palm oil production.

"As far as palm oil is concerned, believe me, we had intensive discussions in Switzerland as well and we found a solution with our partners here in Indonesia, a solution to balance the interests and to stay at the same time very respectful as far as the palm oil concern," he said at a news conference.

The world's top palm oil producer and exporter Indonesia has often tried to reassure buyers that its palm oil is produced sustainably.

Lukita on Sunday repeated the government's argument that palm oil production requires less land than other vegetable oils, making it unfair to blame deforestation on palm plantations.

Greenpeace said more than 74 million hectares of Indonesian rainforest - representing an area twice the size of Germany - have been logged, burned or degraded in the last half century, which the group blamed on palm oil and pulp and paper industries.

Other main Indonesian export products such as fish, coffee and textiles would also get preferential treatment under the deal, in exchange for greater access for the main products of the EFTA countries, such as gold, medicines and dairy products.

In 2017, Indonesia-EFTA trade was worth $2.4 billion, with Indonesia having a trade surplus of $212 million. EFTA countries put $621 million of foreign direct investment into Indonesia in 2017, according to Indonesian records.

_https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Indonesia-and-4-from-Europe-sign-long-delayed-trade-deal_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia waiting for study on Jakarta-Surabaya train project*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Sat, December 15, 2018 / 09:15 am



Vice President Jusuf Kalla (left) and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe (right) meet in Tokyo on June 5. (Antara/ Akbar Nugroho Gumay )
The government is awaiting the result of a feasibility study on the Jakarta-Surabaya medium speed rail project conducted by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) before construction proceeds.

“Previously a pre-feasibility study had been conducted. Now, the feasibility study is still under way. It will take about one year or more,” said Transportation Ministry Railway Director General Zulfikri as reported by _kompas.com_ on Friday.

He explained the feasibility study took a lot of time because it sought a formula to ensure the total investment would not exceed Rp 60 trillion (US$4.11 billion).

Read also: Kalla, Abe discuss acceleration of Jakarta-Surabaya railway project

“JICA needs to calculate the investment, which the ministers want to ensure does not exceed Rp 60 trillion,” Zulfikri said, adding that the ministry had informed JICA about several requirements for the project.

The requirements include the local content level for the project and the journey time, which is expected to be 5.5 hours to travel along a 700-kilometer railway.

The longer time taken for the study is also a result of dropping the initial plan for an elevated railway, Zulfikri said, adding that under the new revised project, JICA needed to find a way to deal with more than 1,000 railway crossings along the track. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*VW plans to build car factory in Indonesia*
Rabu, 19 Desember 2018 21:03 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara






Logo Volkswagen (VW). (ANTARA News/HO)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Car maker, Volkswagen (VW), which is based in Wolfsburg, Lower Saxony, Germany, plans to build a car factory in Indonesia, a government official said.

"VW also wants to build an assembly line here. They want to produce Tiguan in Indonesia with an investment of 40 million-50 million euros," Director General of Metal, Machine and Electronic Harjanto told reporters here on Wednesday.

VW will name the factory Brand Holding Sole Agent (ATPM) PT Garuda Mataram, Harjanto said without naming the location of the factory.

He said he had no information yet about the location.

"The precise location of the assembly line is not yet known, nut they said VW already has investment in the country," he said

He said with the size of investment, the production capacity would not be very big as the production is to be exported to other ASEAN countries.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editing by Yoseph Hariyadi
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Brazil and Indonesia to lead the way in emerging-market comeback*
_20 December 2018 - 10:51 Yumi Teso, Hannah Dormido, Selcuk Gokoluk and Netty Ismail _

Forget the schnapps this season and grab a caipirinha. The new year will usher in a rebound in beaten-up emerging markets, with Brazil leading the charge, a Bloomberg survey shows.

Equities, currencies and bonds of developing economies have found a floor and will likely outperform their developed-nation counterparts in 2019, the survey of 30 investors, traders and strategists by Bloomberg showed. Brazil was the top pick for all three asset classes, with Indonesia another standout. Turkey, with its economy on course for recession, came bottom of the table on two counts.

Key to the anticipated 2019 turnaround is a less aggressive Federal Reserve, which dialled back projections for interest rates and economic growth as it hiked borrowing costs on Wednesday. That offers relief to developing nations that ramped up their dollar borrowing in recent years. A bottoming-out in China’s slowdown and reduced tensions on the trade-war front would also help emerging markets after their worst performance since the 2015 Chinese hard-landing scare.

“With the Fed moving towards the end of its tightening cycle, funds are likely to return to emerging markets,” said Hironori Sannami, an emerging-market currency trader at Mizuho Bank in Tokyo. “But the picture isn’t all that rosy given how the US-China trade friction will remain, keeping investors on their toes. If that trade concern clears up, risk appetite could come back even more.”

For now, emerging stocks are poised for a third straight quarter of declines, though currencies and bonds are enjoying a recovery from mid-year pain. The MSCI Emerging Markets Index of stocks is down 17% so far this year as of 7.33am in London, while MSCI’s currency measure is 4.2% lower. The Bloomberg Barclays index of emerging-market local bonds is down 1.7% since the year began through Wednesday.

_Read here what the last survey showed_

A majority of respondents in the December 5-December 17 survey expect all three asset classes to rise in 2019, as illustrated in the chart below.

And majorities across the board expect developing-nation assets to do better than developed-country ones, as seen below.

“Emerging-market equities look cheap, relative to developed markets and have underperformed significantly in 2018, so are due for a rebound,” said Daniel Morris, senior investment strategist in London at BNP Paribas Asset Management.

One market that’s less cheap now than it was mid-year is Brazil, where assets have rallied on optimism that the right-wing victor in the country’s presidential election, Jair Bolsonaro, will succeed in pursuing reforms and curbing the debt load of Latin America’s biggest economy. More recently, Indonesian markets have been on the rebound, after the country was battered by a tumbling exchange rate that prompted growth-damping rate hikes.

*Bloomberg *

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/m...-to-lead-the-way-in-emerging-market-comeback/

++++

*Hyundai to open car plant in Indonesia, to build electric vehicles: Minister*
_20 Dec 2018 07:00PM_

JAKARTA: Hyundai Motor plans to start producing electric vehicles (EVs) in Indonesia as part of an around US$880 million auto investment in the country, Industry Deputy Minister Harjanto said on Thursday (Dec 20).

The Korean company, which together with affiliate Kia Motors is the world's No 5 automaker, plans to build a factory in Indonesia with a capacity of around 250,000 units, including for electric cars, Harjanto said.

Indonesia has ample reserves of nickel laterite ore, a vital ingredient for the lithium-ion batteries used to power EVs.

The minister noted the plan was to export 53 per cent of the cars manufactured in the proposed Hyundai plant, mostly to Southeast Asia and Australia, while the remaining 47 per cent would be for the domestic market.

Hyundai's move to set up a plant in Indonesia comes at a time when the carmaker is trying to cut its reliance on China, its biggest market, where it and Kia are reeling from a weak recovery in sales after a diplomatic row between Seoul and Beijing and facing tough competition from local rivals.

Reuters reported in August that Hyundai and Kia were considering shipping Chinese-made vehicles to Southeast Asia to address its weak sales and its excess capacity.

Hyundai does not have a car making factory in Southeast Asia, although it has some pure assembly operations in Vietnam.

A Hyundai spokeswoman said they "did not have immediate comments" about the company's Indonesia plans.

Separately, Hyundai-Kia's think tank vice president Lee Bo Sung said on Thursday the ASEAN market has growth potential, but that it is difficult to "penetrate" as it is dominated by Japanese rivals such as Toyota and Honda .

Last month, Hyundai announced an US$250 million investment in Singapore's ride-hailing firm Grab and a plan to offer EVs to Grab drivers in Southeast Asia.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...plant-in-indonesia-to-build-electric-11050052

.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia now controls 51 percent of Freeport shares*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Thu, July 12, 2018 / 03:31 pm

_




President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo(Antara/Rosa Panggabean)


State-owned mining holding company Inalum now owns a 51 percent share of gold and copper miner PT Freeport Indonesia after years of “tough” negotiations, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo announced on Thursday.

“I received reports that our mining holding company, Inalum, has reached an agreement with Freeport related to our 51 percent ownership of [Freeport] from the previous figure of 9.36 percent,” Jokowi said at the Indonesia Convention Exhibition (ICE-BSD) in Tangerang, Banten.

Previously, US mining giant Freeport McMoRan Inc. (FCX), a parent company of PT Freeport Indonesia, owned 90.64 percent of PT Freeport Indonesia’s shares.

The President described the three-and-a-half-year negotiation process as “very tough”.

He did not reveal the value of the divestment, saying that he had authorized State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani and Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan to handle the matter.

He said the completion of Freeport’s divestment was a breakthrough for Indonesia, because the country could now enjoy more taxes, royalty and dividends from the company.

“Our national interests should come first,” Jokowi said, adding that the successful deal was followed by the takeover of Mahakam Block, now managed by state-owned energy giant Pertamina. (bbn)


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...w-controls-51-percent-of-freeport-shares.html

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Freeport buyout is clear evidence of Indonesia government and SOE ability to conduct business as proffesional and in accordance to business concept and standard in International community. So there is more chance for further investment like what happened to Freeport today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Freeport set to have smelter operational in five years*
Sabtu, 22 Desember 2018 18:40 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





PT Freeport McMoran's Supreme Executive Officer (CEO) Richard Adkerson after meeting President Joko Widodo at Merdeka Palace, Jakarta on Friday (12/21/2018). (Bayu Prasetyo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President, Chief Executive of Freeport Mcmoran Richard Adkerson said the company is set to finish the construction of a copper smelter in Indonesia in the next five years.

"We will build smelter as expected by the President. We will start as soon as possible and to finish it in five years," Adkerson said here on Friday afternoon.

The U.S. mining giant, the parent company of PT Freeport Indonesia, has agreed to build a copper smelter with a processing capacity of 2-2.6 million tons of copper ore per year as part of the new contract of the company in Indonesia.

The smelter is to refine copper concentrate produced by PT Freeport Indonesia, which has large copper and gold mine in Grasberg Papua.

An Indonesian law regulation bans exports of unprocessed minerals that necessitates mining companies to process their mineral ore to be processed in the country.

The divestment process was completed on Friday increasing to 51.2 percent the share of the government represented by state-owned PT Inalum, the holding company for state-owned mining companies.

"The majority 51.2 percent of PT Freeport is now in the hands of PT Inalum and the price has been fully paid." President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said when announcing the final phase of the divestment process on Friday.

Jokowi described that day a historic moment after PT Freeport operates in Indonesia as from 1973.

Inalum has already held 9.36 percent share of Freeport and it had to pay US$3.85 billion to raise the stake to 51.2 percent.

Adkerson said the cooperation would have positive impact on both Indonesia and Freeport.

"I thank the government of Indonesia and will seek to meet the request of the President and now we could resume business with legal and fiscal certainty until 2041," he said.

He said Freeport will start open mining and will invest US$20 billion in the Grasberg copper and gold mine until 2041, the end of Freeport contract in Papua.

The government granted 10 percentage point of Inalum`s share in PT Freeport Indonesia to Papua provincial administration.

Reporting by Bayu Prasetyo
Editing by Fardah Assegaf
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *Freeport set to have smelter operational in five years*



*Read between the line*, this mean they don't intend to build it by waiting for the next election cycle in 2024


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> *Read between the line*, this mean they don't intend to build it by waiting for the next election cycle in 2024


Lets see how possible that is when more than half of the board of directors & commissioners are appointed by the Indonesian Gov!


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Merely having 51% (or any percentage) of share DOESN'T automatically guarantee such privilege. As I recall I've already post something about this deal some time ago here which I've mention the underlying *prerequisite clause* in that deal. And that prerequisite clause was published in the press release, and with this kind of deal there are always *unpublished clauses*. So far from what I've heard (industrial rumors) is FCX still has more than enough "pull" regardless of the stock holder composition, and such arrangement could be easily done through multiple legal means.

Don't get me wrong, I'm big supporter for the current Jokowi administration, however this deal is more of a publicity & political stunt than actual (practically enforceable) business deal.


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Merely having 51% (or any percentage) of share DOESN'T automatically guarantee such privilege. As I recall I've already post something about this deal some time ago here which I've mention the underlying *prerequisite clause* in that deal. And that prerequisite clause was published in the press release, and with this kind of deal there are always *unpublished clauses*. So far from what I've heard (industrial rumors) is FCX still has more than enough "pull" regardless of the stock holder composition, and such arrangement could be easily done through multiple legal means.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm big supporter for the current Jokowi administration, however this deal is more of a publicity & political stunt than actual (practically enforceable) business deal.


Well... while the freeport deal isn't the fix all that some are making it to be, having the majority of directors who do not owe their loyalty to Freeport but to either BUMN or the Indonesian Gov, is still a huge deal that opens many, many doors for Indonesia and closes a lot of doors for Freeport.

One of the reasons that the government has been obsessed with forming holding companies during the last year or so is so that it can demand access to corporate documents not only as a government or regulator, but as a shareholder, meaning that even without going through the messy and slow process of legislation or regulation, the government can intervene in arguably the corporation's weakest link: The Shareholder's Meetings.

Now, Directors, as the appointees of the shareholders, hold immediate and continuous powers to supervise the company in the name of the shareholders and often represents the company as its spokesman in private meetings. Remember "Papa Minta Saham"? Who caused that?

Maroef Sjamsoeddin. Former BIN Deputy, put into the Freeport Board of Directors (President Firector) for resolving a 2011 Freeport workers strike in its favour. Invited in his capacity as a Freeport Director, He recorded Setya Novanto and sent it to Sudirman Said, who released it to the press. The result was a PR disaster for Freeport.

That was one director, who was cherry-picked by Freeport for his perceived loyalty to Freeport. 

Having the majority of directors making sure that Freeport is toeing the deal and actively working to undermine it when it isn't is going to be a huge boon to Indonesia. After all, they have access no only to the Corporate documents, but to the day-to-day operations of Freeport. It is very hard to hide anything from your directors.

Yes, operations wise Freeport will still call the shots, but guess who now have access to enough data to practically autopsy Freeport operations? The answer is the BUMN Inalum & Co, and by proxy, Indonesia. Over the next 21 years, that will count for a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Hyundai to open car plant in Indonesia for electric cars*
*Hyundai’s move to set up its first car factory in Southeast Asia fits into the South Korean carmaker’s strategy of cutting its reliance on China*
Last Published: Fri, Dec 21 2018. 06 05 PM IST
Cindy Silviana, Fanny Potkin & Hyunjoo Jin, Reuters
Hyundai Motor Co. Ltd plans to start producing electric cars in Indonesia as part of an around $880 million auto investment in the country, the deputy minister for industry said on Thursday. Hyundai’s move to set up its first car factory in Southeast Asia fits into the South Korean carmaker’s strategy of cutting its reliance on China, where competition is intense and its sales have suffered from diplomatic tensions between Seoul and Beijing.

Hyundai, which together with affiliate Kia Motors is the world’s No.5 automaker, plans to build a factory in Indonesia with a capacity of about 250,000 units, including for electric cars, Indonesian deputy minister for industry Harjanto told _Reuters_.

Indonesia has ample reserves of nickel laterite ore, a vital ingredient for the lithium-ion batteries used to power electric vehicles.



The minister noted the plan was to export 53% of the cars manufactured in the proposed Hyundai plant, mostly to Southeast Asia and Australia, while the remaining 47% would be for the domestic market.

Hyundai said in a statement on Friday that it was “considering various ways to expand” in new markets, including Southeast Asia. It added however that nothing had been decided regarding new production facilities in the region.

*Japanese rivals*



Hyundai briefed South Korean union officials earlier this year about a plan to build a factory in Indonesia, three people familiar with the matter told _Reuters_ on Friday. One of the challenges it identified was building sales networks, the people said.

Hyundai-Kia’s think tank vice president Lee Bo-sung said on Thursday the Asean market was difficult to “penetrate” as it was dominated by Japanese rivals such as Toyota and Honda.

In Indonesia, Hyundai sold only 1,372 vehicles during the January to October period, compared with Toyota’s 463,565 vehicles, according to data from market researcher LMC Automotive.



Hyundai does not have a car factory in Southeast Asia, although it has some assembly operations in Vietnam. Last month, Hyundai announced a $250 million investment in Grab, the Singaporean ride-hailing firm, and a plan to offer electric vehicles to Grab drivers in Southeast Asia.

_This story has been published from a wire agency feed without modifications to the text. Only the headline has been changed._


----------



## Nike

*Big investment expected in pharmaceutical and textile industries*
Sabtu, 29 Desember 2018 11:25 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: Antara





Director General of Chemical, Textile,and Multifarious Industries (IKTA) Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Industry Ministry said it hopes to see new investments in the pharmaceutical and textile industries worth around Rp130 trillion in 2019.

Director General of Chemical, Textile,and Multifarious Industries IKTA) Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono said the Ministry will start reorganization on January 1, 2019 and IKTA Directorate General would be renamed Chemical,Pharmaceutical and Textile Industries (IKFT).

"Next year, investors would tend to be in wait-and- see position amid the political year. However, long term investors would continue. Medium term investors might wait," Sigit told Antara here on Friday.

He said investment in the chemical industry would likely be larger in the IKFT sector as it needs higher technology and large capital.

In addition, supplies of upstream chemicals are still dominated by imports that the Industry Ministry needs to attract more investment to the sector, he said.

"There is already investor interested in the upstream chemical industry from South Korea, but the interest is still in the phase of negotiation as we are weak in upstream chemical sector," he said.

In the pharmaceutical sector, Sigit expressed optimism that pharmaceutical industry would grow 7-10 percent in 2019 as the program of National Health Security (JKN) still is a magnet to attract more investment.

"The JKN program pushes up demand in the pharmaceutical industry that I am optimist this sector would continue to grow next year," Sigit said.

Investment in the pharmaceutical industry would be dominated 55 percent by foreign investors with local investors accounting for 45 percent, he said.

Sigit said, South Korean investors also are interested in textile industry , which is also a major industry in the country.

He said he hoped the target could be achieved next year that the IKFT could contribute significantly to the national industrial growth .

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta, Saragih
Editing by Otniel Tamindael
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Year Ender - Infrastructure development key to strengthening connectivity, unity by Fardah Assegaf*
Sabtu, 29 Desember 2018 19:13 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Fardah Assegaf





The picture of the elevated toll road of Bogor Outer Ring Road of the section of Sholeh Iskandar in the city of Bogor, West Java, taken from air on Monday (24/12/2018). ANTARA FOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya/foc.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Joko Widodo (Jokowi) - M. Jusuf Kalla administration has intensified infrastructure development across Indonesia during their first four-year term, starting October 2014, as the projects are expected to strengthen connectivity, economic growth, and national unity.

Seeking a second term in office, incumbent Jokowi pledged that the government will next focus on making massive investment in human capital development to produce high-quality and competent human resources.

The human resources development program, however, will be in synergy with other programs, including with physical infrastructure projects and technology innovation program.

Hence, the government continues to allocate funds amounting to Rp400 trillion in the State Budget for the development of infrastructure in 2019, despite shifting its focus to the development of human resources.

Funds for the 2019 State Budget will reach a total of Rp2,461 trillion for expenses, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani stated recently.

Allocation for infrastructure will reach Rp400 trillion; health sector, Rp120 trillion; and education, Rp500 trillion, she outlined.

During the 2015-2018 period, the government had developed new roads, stretching a total of 3,432 kilometers (km), in Kalimantan and Papua border areas as well as East Nusa Tenggara, among others. The new roads exceed the target of 2,650 km by 2019.

The government has also built new bridges, spanning 39,798 meters, exceeding the target of 29,859 meters by 2019.

Among several major government-sponsored infrastructure projects are the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) project in Jakarta and Light Rail Transit (LRT) projects in Palembang, the capital of South Sumatra, and Jakarta; the Trans-Sumatra toll road in Sumatra, the Manado-Bitung toll road in North Sulawesi, and Trans Papua project; the Kuala Tanjung International Hub Port in North Sumatra and the Bitung International Hub Port in North Sulawesi; Kertajati Airport in West Java; and Karangkates IV & V hydroelectric power plants in East Java and the 500-kilovolt electricity transmission grid in Sumatra.

Better infrastructure has helped connectivity in the country having over 17 thousand islands, and brought the people closer, thereby strengthening the national unity. Indonesia has some 1,340 indigenous tribes and at least 300 ethnic groups.

"Many of us have got this wrong that when we build they see just the physical forms - toll-roads, airport, MRT (Mass Rapid Transit), and LRT (Light Rail Transit). What we really do is to build civilization and cultural connectivity. Building infrastructure projects must be seen as our efforts to unite ourselves," President Jokowi had noted on August 16, 2018, in his annual address to the Parliament on the eve of Indonesia`s 73rd Independence Day.

"As a plural country, we want to grow and prosper together," Jokowi noted.

"One thing we may not forget is that building infrastructure projects is building the nation`s mentality and character," he affirmed.

Infrastructure projects have not only been focused on the most populous island of Java but also spread out from Sumatra to Papua, as the government aims to ensure that everyone across Indonesia benefits, according to Jokowi, who has had a busy agenda, with inauguration ceremonies of infrastructure projects until next year.

On April 17, 2019, Indonesia will hold simultaneous legislative and presidential elections.

Acceleration of infrastructure development will create new economic centers that will in turn offer added value to Indonesia`s regions.

Furthermore, infrastructure development is in line with the public`s aspirations of better and good-quality infrastructure services, according to Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono.

"In the past, infrastructure was developed to meet the basic needs, but now, it aims to improve our competitiveness," he noted.

The millennial generation should be cognizant of the importance of the infrastructure sector in unifying and boosting economic activities in Indonesia.

Moreover, infrastructure development, which has been a priority program during the Jokowi-Kalla administration, will become an asset for the millennial generation to be more competitive, the minister noted.

Infrastructure development also builds a foundation for a giant leap into the future to be initiated by the Indonesian younger generation.

The millennial generation will become a decision maker for the future of Golden Indonesia 2045.

Meanwhile, Chairman of Indonesian Entrepreneurs Association (APINDO) Hariyadi B. Sukamdani said that strengthening connectivity between regions, from the westernmost to easternmost parts of Indonesia, has become a challenge for businesspersons.

"Strengthening connectivity is deemed necessary to stimulate the growth of the economy in every region," Sukamdani remarked during a seminar on The Future Digital Transformation, Government & Private Partnership on December 10, 2018.

A similar view was also voiced by Chairperson of APINDO for Transportation Affairs Carmelita Hartoto.

"Indonesia is an archipelagic country. Strengthening Indonesia`s connectivity requires an integrated network of all modes of transportation, covering land, sea, air, and rail," she stated.



Editing by Yoseph Hariyadi
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Agro processing industry expected to grow 7.10 percent this year*
Minggu, 6 Januari 2019 21:32 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





The acting director general of agro processing industry Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono. (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Bengkulu (ANTARA News) - The Industry Ministry has projected the agro processing industry will grow 7.10 percent this year, higher than last year`s 6.93 percent.

High demand for foods and beverages during the 2019 general election momentum is expected to boost the agro processing industry, the ministry`s acting director general of agro processing industry, Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono, said in a press statement received on Sunday.

"In this political year, several sectors including food and beverage manufacturers will have great opportunities," he said.

In the third quarter of last year, the agro processing industry grew 7.23 percent per annum.

"We are optimistic that the growth of the agro processing industry in 2019 will be higher than the target of 7.10 percent," he added.

The agro processing industry is currently a key sector to boost the performance of non-oil/non-gas commodity processing industry which also contributes to the national economic growth.

"The growth is supported by the growth of sub-sectors such as food and beverage industry, tobacco product industry, wood, bamboo and rattan processing industry, paper industry and furniture industry," he said.

The agro processing industry contributed up to 49.11 percent to the total domestic product (GDP) in the non-oil/non-gas sector in the first half of 2018.

During the same period, exports from the agro processing industry contributed US$23.26 billion or 26.43 percent to the overall national exports.

"This means that our agro products have been able to compete at a global level," he pointed out.

Investment in the agro processing industry has also pushed the growth of the manufacturing sector in Indonesia.

In the first semester of 2018, domestic investment in the agro processing industry stood at Rp24.32 trillion, while foreign investment hit a record high of US$1.1 billion.



Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta

Editing by Suharto/Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*PT Semen Baturaja records 24 percent increase in sales*
Senin, 7 Januari 2019 13:00 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Antara





State-owned cement producer PT Semen Baturaja (SMBR) has recorded a 24 percent increase in sales at 2.17 million tons in 2018, as compared to 1.76 million tons in the previous year.. (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Jakarta(ANTARA News) - State-owned cement producer PT Semen Baturaja (SMBR) has recorded a 24 percent increase in sales at 2.17 million tons in 2018, as compared to 1.76 million tons in the previous year.

The company`s President Director Jobi Triananda Hasjim noted in a statement here on Monday that the record had surpassed the average growth of the country`s industry at five percent in 2018.

"The growth of SMBR sales volume this year is one of the highest in the industry sector," Hasjim pointed out.

In December 2018, the company`s cement sales had reached 220,737 tons, or up 22 percent as compared to December 2017.

According to data of the Indonesian Cement Association, as of November, SMBR`s market share has continued to increase and led the markets in South Sumatra and Lampung, with 54 percent and 26 percent shares respectively.

Moreover, market shares in Jambi were recorded at 14 percent; Bengkulu, eight percent; and Bangka Belitung, five percent.

"The growth in sales volume has surpassed the rise in demand in all its marketing regions," Jobi added.

Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyirwan, sri Haryati

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Menperin pacu ekspor industri otomotif*
Selasa, 8 Januari 2019 21:23 WIB

Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta






Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Jakarta, 8/1 (Antara) - Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto memacu ekspor dari industri otomotif karena memiliki kapasitas lebih.

“Saat ini, industri otomotif kita punya kapasitas 2 juta unit per tahun, sementara untuk kebutuhan domestik 1,1 juta unit, dan ekspor 300 ribu unit, maka sisanya bisa dimanfaatkan untuk menambah ekspor,” kata Menperin di Jakarta, Selasa.

Terkait hal itu, Kementerian Perindustrian telah membahas dengan Kementerian Keuangan untuk memperbaiki struktur Pajak Penjualan atas Barang Mewah (PPnBM). 

“Kalau nanti perjanjian kerja sama dengan Australia sudah ditandatangani, pasar ekspor di sana sebesar 1,2 juta unit bisa kita dorong,” ucapnya.

Diketahui, industri otomotif merupakan sektor andalan yang berkontribusi cukup besar terhadap perekonomian nasional.

Hal ini tercermin dari sumbangsihnya kepada Produk Domestik Bruto (PDB) yang mencapai 10,16 persen pada tahun 2017 serta mampu menyerap tenaga kerja langsung sekitar 350 ribu orang dan tenaga kerja tidak langsung sebanyak 1,2 juta orang.

Menurut Airlangga, pesatnya pertumbuhan industri otomotif juga diperkuat dengan peningkatan ekspor unit kendaraan utuh (CBU) sebanyak 231 ribu unit pada 2017 dari 194 ribu unit pada 2016.

Sementara ekspor komponen otomotif meningkat 13 kali menjadi 81 juta komponen pada 2017 dari 6,2 juta komponen pada 2016.



Editor: M Razi Rahman

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's aircraft maintenance company eyes Russian market*
Rabu, 9 Januari 2019 21:36 WIB - 7 Views

Reporter: Antara





PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia. (ANTARA PHOTO/Andika Wahyu)

Tangerang, Banten, (ANTARA News) - State-owned aircraft maintenance company PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia has eyed the potential market in Russia.

"Our customers keep increasing. Hence, we are now eyeing customers from Russia," GMF AeroAsia President Director Iwan Joeniarto stated after the signing of cooperation with PT Indopelita Aircraft Service here on Wednesday.

Joeniarto elaborated that Russia is a potential market because the country did not focus its industry on aircraft maintenance. "As they do not focus on aircraft maintenance, repair, and overhaul industry, they will surely send them abroad (for maintenance)."

He noted that cost allocation for workers in East Europe and West Europe is very high.

"Some of them do not carry out aircraft maintenance in their country due to high labor cost. They focus on high technology and industry with advanced technology," he added.

In addition to Russia, India and South Korea have also seen fast market development.

"We will see an overload," Joeniarto remarked, adding that the company has worked in cooperation with some aircraft maintenance firms to improve its capacity and capability, including with the Merpati Maintenance Facility (MRO) and PT Indopelita Aircraft Service.

Reporting by Juwita Trisna Rahayu
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Furniture products expected to enter US market*
Jumat, 11 Januari 2019 19:21 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Products of the furniture industry are expected to compete in the US market with increased capacity.

"The government urges export-oriented industries, such as furniture, to be exported to the US," Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said after the inauguration of the Polytechnic of Furniture and Wood Processing Industry in Kendal Industrial Area, Central Java, on Thursday.

Through a written statement, the minister explained that the government is targeting an increase in national furniture exports to reach US$5 billion in the next two years.

The furniture industry is one of the strategic supporting sectors for the national economy because it is labor intensive and export oriented.

Regarding the positive performance of the furniture industry, Hartarto noted that in the January-October 2018 period, the national furniture product trade balance was a surplus of $99.1 million, with exports reaching up to $1.4 billion.

This number has increased by 4.83 percent from the same period in 2017.

Despite the positive growth, the performance of furniture exports is still relatively small compared to the potential of raw materials possessed, considering that Indonesia is one of the 10 countries that has the largest forest area in the world with approximately 46.46 percent.

Therefore, the government seeks to optimize the potential of the national furniture industry through several policies, including production technical guidance programs, timber legality assurance system (SVLK) facilitation, as well as the promotion and development of market access.

In addition, the government also prepares competent workers in the furniture industry with education and training in a polytechnic, which was inaugurated in the Kendal Industrial Area.

With a target of increasing national exports by $5 billion, Hartarto estimated that the demand for furniture workers, especially in Central Java, would increase by 101,346 people in the next two years.
Reporting by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani
Editing by Suharto
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*USD $4Billion World Biggest Car Battery Factory started groundbreaking. Morowali, Sulawesi island is rich of nickel laterite ore, the vital substance for lithium ion car battery. It will be one of world biggest lithium battery for electric car. Morowali, Central Sulawesi Province, Indonesia. 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jakarta Light Rail Transit 

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Trade minister sees Africa as potential market for Indonesian products*
Selasa, 15 Januari 2019 17:17 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Trade Minister ,Enggartiasto Lukita was in the Indonesian Embassy building in Washington DC,, the United States on Monday . (Antara/M Razi Rahman)

Washington DC, (ANTARA News) - Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita has called on Indonesian exporters to explore African markets, which have high potential for Indonesian products.

"African countries have high potential," Lukita said here on Monday.

According to the minister, the condition of several African countries is similar to that of Indonesia in the 1970s and the 1980s when it intensified development programs.

The ministry is exploring trade agreements with African nations such as Mozambique and Tunisia.

Indonesia has the potential to export steel and motorcycles which are in high demand in Africa, he noted.

Arlinda, the director general of national export development of the Trade Ministry, confirmed that Indonesia is currently negotiating trade agreements with several African countries.

This year, trade agreements with Mozambique, Tunisia, and Morocco are expected to be signed.

Tunisia and Morocco could become strategic partners because they have access to European markets.

Geographically, Tunisia is close to Italy and France, while Morocco is not far from Spain and Portugal.

Indonesia could export tuna to Tunisia and Morocco, according to Arlinda.

Meanwhile, Lukita is leading an Indonesian trade mission delegation to the United States (US) from Jan 14 to 19, 2019.

"This working visit to the US is one of the strategies carried out to achieve non-oil and gas exports, which are targeted to increase 7.5 percent as compared to last year, or $175.9 billion," Lukita remarked in a statement on Monday (Jan 14).

The working visit is one of the first steps to improve the performance of national exports.

The minister revealed that efforts to improve export performance must be done as early as possible amid worries about a global economic slowdown.

A total of 15 entrepreneurs participated in the trade mission this time. The participants were engaged in various fields, such as palm oil, aluminum and steel, seafood, soybeans and wheat, cotton, car tires, gold and jewelry, and beef.

The Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto earlier encouraged that the products produced by the furniture industry could be exported to the United States.

Reporting by Razi Rahman, Farddah Assegaf
Editing by Suharto

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Export of gold jewellery to the US has potential to increase*
Rabu, 16 Januari 2019 07:32 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Gold jewelry (Reuters)

Washington DC, (ANTARA News) - Indonesian entrepreneur who is engaged in jewellery business, Michael Susanto Yahya, expressed his optimism about an increase in gold jewellery exports to the US in the coming years.

"I believe the growth of our gold exports to the US this year could be 50 percent higher than the previous year`s," Yahya said in Washington DC, on Tuesday.

Yahya, who also serves as the general manager of Market Export of PT Untung Bersama Sejahtera (UBS), stated that the product which is most salable in the US is gold necklace.

Gold necklaces, according to him, are in great demand by the Americans, not only women but also men. Even many rappers wear it as accessories to support their performance.

However, Indonesia must be able to compete with other jewellery exporters such as Jordan, Dominican Republic and South Africa.

To do so, Indonesia has several advantages including competitive prices and better shipping services.

Yahya revealed that the export of gold and various gold jewelry to the US could reach around US$200 million per year.

PT UBS, where he serves as one of the general managers, is a private company engaged in the gold jewelry industry since 1981 with initial name of CV Untung in Surabaya.

Since changing its name into PT UBS in 1991, the company has grown rapidly and can now export gold to the US, the Middle East, Hong Kong, Singapore and the European Union.

UBS gold which has a number of jewelry brands can also be found in dozens of gold shops in Indonesia.

As quoted by the Xinhua news agency, gold futures on the COMEX New York Mercantile Exchange division were slightly higher at the end of trading Monday (Tuesday morning WIB), as a result of weaker US dollar and a decline in equities.

The most active gold contract for February delivery increased by 1.80 dollars, or 0.14 percent, to settle at 1,291.30 dollars per ounce.

Gold and the US dollar usually move in opposite directions. When the US dollar goes down, gold futures usually rise, because gold valued in US dollars is cheaper for investors holding other currencies.

Reporting by M. Razi Rahman, Yashinta Difa Pramudyani
Editing by Suharto

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*TVA office expected to increase Taiwanese investment in Indonesia*
Kamis, 17 Januari 2019 23:19 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Deputy of Indonesia's Coordinating Investment Board (BKPM) Wisnu Wijaya Soedibjo (1st left), Head of Taipei Economy and Trade Office (TETO) John Chen (2nd left), and General Secretary of Taiwan Visitors Association (TVA) Chao-Yen Wu (3rd left), among others, cut the ribbon to mark TVA's office inauguration in Jakarta, on Thursday, Jan 17, 2019. (ANTARA/Yashinta Difa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has expressed hope that the presence of Taiwan Visitors Association (TVA) representative office in Jakarta will be able to enhance investment cooperation between the two sides.

Taiwan is ranked 18th in terms of foreign investment in Indonesia, with a total value of US$142 million in the January-September 2018 period.

"With the presence of the TVA representative office, we will witness Taiwanese investment to finish in the top 10 (in Indonesia) in the future," BKPM Deputy Head for Investment Cooperation Wisnu Wijaya Soedibjo said during the inauguration of the TVA representative office in Jakarta on Thursday, Jan 17.

West Java is the largest among the five destinations of Taiwanese investment in Indonesia, with a value of $394 million, accounting for 35 percent of the total Taiwanese investment in Indonesia. This is followed by Banten, East Java, Central Sulawesi, and Central Java.

The Taiwanese investment is mostly placed in rubber and plastic, textile, chemical and pharmaceutical, metal, electronic appliance, and medical instrument industries.

Hopefully, the presence of the TVA office will forge bilateral ties between the two sides.

"With the increasingly closer relations, we believe Taiwanese investment will increasingly become larger, marked with mutual visits by Indonesian and Taiwanese tourists and business people," he remarked.

Reporting by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani
Editing by Suharto
Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*US firms view Indonesia as potential regional hub*
Jumat, 18 Januari 2019 14:20 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita after a Business Meeting Forum in New York on Thursday. (17/1/2019). ANTARA/M Razi Rahman

New York, (ANTARA News) - US companies perceive Indonesia as a potential regional hub for conducting their business and trade, Indonesia`s Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita stated.

"With inflation under control and the increased level of ease of doing business, they (the US companies) have seen Indonesia`s potential as a regional hub," Lukita noted after the Indonesia-US business meeting forum here on Thursday.

Moreover, he remarked that with the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) negotiations among ASEAN members and six partner countries -- China, Japan, South Korea, Australia, India, and New Zealand -- the US companies did not want to miss out on the opportunity.

Earlier in the day, the minister met with some representatives of US companies that have expressed keen interest to increase their market shares in Indonesia.

The meeting also doubled up as a business-matching forum between Indonesian and US businessmen.

"At the meeting, we elaborated on the ease of investment (in Indonesia) and our open market," he stated.

Meanwhile, the ministry`s Director General for National Export Development Arlinda noted that both countries have shared the same commitment to increasing bilateral trade.

"Indonesia and the United States have the same commitment to enhance bilateral trade," Arlinda remarked.

Indonesia has enjoyed US$9.7 billion of surplus in bilateral trade, with total trade of $25.92 billion in 2017.

Trade value during the past five years has shown a positive trend of 0.39 percent.

In 2017, the United States was the second-largest destination country for Indonesian non-oil/gas exports after China, with $17.1 billion of exports during the period.

Indonesia`s main export products to the United States comprised shrimp, natural rubber, footwear, tires, and women`s garments.

Reporting by M Razi Rahman, Sri Haryati
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Nilgiri nice vid about old Batavia (Jakarta) in 1941, economy is looking good at the time , just a year before Japan Empire Invading Netherland Indies and bring destruction to many infrastructure and killing millions people. Btw, Batavia is looking modern and got European feels most building shown here still intact till now except for de Harmonie and Amsterdam gate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> @Nilgiri nice vid about old Batavia (Jakarta) in 1941, economy is looking good at the time , just a year before Japan Empire Invading Netherland Indies and bring destruction to many infrastructure and killing millions people. Btw, Batavia is looking modern and got European feels most building shown here still intact till now except for de Harmonie and Amsterdam gate



Nice, reminds me of lot of Michael Rogge Videos (his channel is quite good for this kind of stuff too).

I have heard the name Batavia frequently and also Djakarta in various history books, stories, journals, newsreels etc.


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Nice, reminds me of lot of Michael Rogge Videos (his channel is quite good for this kind of stuff too).
> 
> I have heard the name Batavia frequently and also Djakarta in various history books, stories, journals, newsreels etc.



Isn't Batavia halfway between Buffalo and Rochester off the NYS Thruway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> Isn't Batavia halfway between Buffalo and Rochester off the NYS Thruway?



Yeah because North America is not known to copy names ever .

Cairo, Athens, Delhi, Rome, Paris, London, Berlin.....yoink!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah because North America is not known to copy names ever .
> 
> Cairo, Athens, Delhi, Rome, Paris, London, Berlin.....yoink!



Not to forget my favorite - Lahore. 

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lahore,_Virginia)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

VCheng said:


> Not to forget my favorite - Lahore.
> 
> (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lahore,_Virginia)



Well, better than a capital of a state named after a German city (or actually from a German, take your pick......)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismarck,_North_Dakota

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> Well, better than a capital of a state named after a German city (or actually from a German, take your pick......)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismarck,_North_Dakota



Actually when I said "Berlin"...there are other Berlins in the US still today....but here in Canada what is now called Kitchener-Waterloo was originally named Berlin....and they changed the name during WW1 for obvious reasons.


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> Actually when I said "Berlin"...there are other Berlins in the US still today....but here in Canada what is now called Kitchener-Waterloo was originally named Berlin....and they changed the name during WW1 for obvious reasons.


Well you guys did steal our city lol

Sydney, Nova Scotia....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> Well you guys did steal our city lol
> 
> Sydney, Nova Scotia....



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Townshend,_1st_Viscount_Sydney

The cities of Sydney in Nova Scotia, Canada, and Sydney in New South Wales, Australia were named in his honour, in 1785 and 1788, respectively.

OOOOPPPPPPPPPPPS....derp!


----------



## CountStrike

*ITDC receives AIIB funding for Mandalika development*

Reporter: Antara 22nd January 2019






An aerial photo of road infrastructure in the Special Economic Zone of Mandalika in West Nusa Tenggara. ANTARA FOTO/Ahmad Subaidi/wsj.

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - State-owned tourism management enterprise Indonesia Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC) has received funding from the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) to develop infrastructure in the Special Economic Zone (KEK) in Mandalika, West Nusa Tenggara.

"After it was approved by the AIIB board of directors on December 7, 2018, we signed an agreement on funding facility for the Mandalika Urban & Tourism Infrastructure Project (MUTIP) worth US$248.4 million, or equal to Rp3.6 trillion on Dec 31. This shows the trust in the prospects of the tourism industry in Indonesia," ITDC President Director Abdulbar M. Mansoer stated here on Tuesday.

It is the first standalone financing, with the largest value made by AIIB in Indonesia, and the first AIIB financing for tourism infrastructure development in the world.

AIIB is a multilateral development bank, with member countries from around the world, including Indonesia. AIIB is aimed at supporting the building of infrastructure in member countries in Asia and the Pacific region.

Meanwhile, ITDC Director of Finance Nusantara Suyono said, the MUTIP funding has a tenor period of 35 years and grace period of 10 years. The interest rate is set in accordance with the London Interbank Offered Rate, or LIBOR, of six percent and 1.4 percent additional rate per year.

MUTIP funding will be focused on the development of infrastructure and basic facilities in Mandalika, including road, clean water, sanitary and drainage, waste treatment, power distribution, disaster risk management, and several other public facilities.

The company has targeted to build star-rated hotels, with more than 10 thousand rooms, convention center, 27-hole golf course, retail mall, theme park, hospital, and street race circuit for world-class races, such as MotoGP.

"The MUTIP funding will also cover the surrounding area to ensure that the project would benefit the local people and to mitigate the negative impact with regard to increased tourist visits," Mansoer noted.

ITDC has successfully managed the tourism destination area in Nusa Dua, Bali, since some 45 years, with the World Bank funding in its early years. ITDC has developed Nusa Dua into a world-class integrated resort.

According to Mansoer, development of tourism in Mandalika will have a multiplier effect on the local, social, and economic areas, as it will create jobs for more than 50 thousand workers within the next 25 years.

Data of the Central Bureau of Statistic (BPS) showed that the number of foreign tourists to Indonesia had increased to 14 million in 2017, from 11.5 million in 2016.

In 2018, the number of foreign tourists has reached more than 13 million as of November.

The world tourism industry has grown significantly and contributed more than 10 percent to the global gross domestic product.

Reporting by Ganet Dirgantara, Sri Haryati
Editor: Sri Haryati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s trade doomed without adaptations*

Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, January 21, 2019 / 01:11 pm



French shipping line CMA CGM Otello docks at Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta on Apr. 23, 2017. (The Jakarta Post/Stefani Ribka)
Stakeholders are worried the United States-China trade war will continue to take its toll on Indonesia after inflicting a huge blow to the country’s trade balance in 2018.

The US and China, two of Indonesia’s major trade partners, are still embroiled in a trade feud, despite the leaders of the two countries having agreed to a 90-day truce in early December.

Indonesian policymakers have flaunted their ability to weather uncertainty as a result of the trade war and monetary tightening in developed markets. However, they were shocked to realize the startling US$8.57 billion trade deficit in 2018, the highest since 1975.

As the trade war goes on and weakens the economy of China, which remains Indonesia’s largest trade partner, it led to a $20.85 billion deficit on Indonesia’s side as imports jumped 28.5 percent year-on-year (yoy), whereas exports only grew 15 percent yoy, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data shows.

The fourth quarter of 2018 recorded a $6.68 billion deficit for Indonesia, more than 30 percent of the yearly figure.

“Indonesian exports to China will be hugely affected [by the trade war],” Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) economic department head Yose Rizal Damuri said recently.

Quoting trade statistics from the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD), he pointed out that 10 percent of Indonesia’s exports to China had served as material for products that China would export to the US. 

“This means that a 10 percent drop in China’s exports to the US [...] would significantly disrupt Indonesia,” said Yose.

China’s exports to the US declined by 3.5 percent in December, while its imports from the US were down 35.8 percent for the month, Reuters reported.

In line with the decline, its December exports had unexpectedly fallen by 4.4 percent, the worst in two years, compared to 2017, with demand in most of its major markets weakening.

While Yose attributed oil imports as the actual major cause of Indonesia’s deficit, he said Indonesia had been too fixated on its traditional trade partners, which evidently included the Asian behemoth.

Indonesia’s exports to China had also been too focused on raw materials, he said, doubling the impact of the slowdown.

Yose urged Indonesia to attract more investment to develop its upstream manufacturing, taking an example of Vietnam, the textile and garment industry of which had grown by a whopping 600 percent in a decade, even though it had used capital from multinational companies to grow instead of domestic funds.

BPS head Suhariyanto noted that most commodities had seen a slowdown in exports to China at the end of last year, such as rubber, vegetable oils and jewelry.

“All surpluses Indonesia had with India, the United States and the Netherlands are dwindling compared to the year before, whereas Indonesia’s deficit with China had increased exponentially,” Suhariyanto said in a separate press briefing.

National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) director for trade, investment and international economic cooperation, Yahya Rachmana Hidayat, said while it was unhealthy for Indonesia to be too dependent on China and the US, the problem Indonesia should address first was its lack of value-added exports.

Even though the government had been rigorously attempting to access new, non-traditional trade destinations, it would not divert Indonesia’s exports out of China and the US , Yahya said.

“Manufactured goods have indeed started to take over our raw materials in terms of exports, but the goods were still produced with minimal technology,” Yahya told _The Jakarta Post_recently. “That leaves our exports below their potential, even to traditional countries and even without the trade war.”

He did not mention how far off Indonesia was from its export potential, but said the agency had started to compile data from various provinces to identify the main export commodities from each region as well as their destinations to intensify value-added exports. (waw)


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/01/21/ri-trade-doomed-without-adaptations.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> in 1941, economy is looking good at the time , just a year before Japan Empire Invading Netherland Indies and bring destruction to many infrastructure and killing millions people.



Was that a copy-paste from *WW2 Allied propaganda* pamphlet or something..?! 

War is hell, don't ever think otherwise. But rarely do casualty figures ever go above 5% in a single battle. Whenever it's higher than that, it's largely due to unique circumstances that curbed the probability of a successful retreat.
In fact if you do more thorough research any famous battle that resulted in the so-called "bloodbath" and you'll see it's always when the retreating side was unable to retreat effectively and got cut down while fleeing. You'll also find that “bloodbath” probably only had about 10% killed for the losing side as well.



Marine Rouge said:


> Btw, Batavia is looking modern and got European feels most building shown here still intact till now except for de Harmonie and Amsterdam gate



Batavia was originally planned as a redoubt for VOC headquarter elements instead of a habitable city, and as such it need proper sanitary system along with other amenities to sustain livable environment in the event of extended siege.



Nilgiri said:


> I have heard the name Batavia frequently and also Djakarta in various history books, stories, journals, newsreels etc.



Most likely it's because back in the 17th — 19th century all trade in area that was stretching from _Suratte_ (Surat) to _Molukken_ (Maluku) were control from Batavia by VOC. Which is why there is always a reference of it in _Oost-Indisch_ (East India) history literature.

BTW this is excellent game if you wish to learn _Oost-Indisch_ / East India history from European perspective in a fun and yet educating nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Was that a copy-paste from *WW2 Allied propaganda* pamphlet or something..?!
> 
> War is hell, don't ever think otherwise. But rarely do casualty figures ever go above 5% in a single battle. Whenever it's higher than that, it's largely due to unique circumstances that curbed the probability of a successful retreat.
> In fact if you do more thorough research any famous battle that resulted in the so-called "bloodbath" and you'll see it's always when the retreating side was unable to retreat effectively and got cut down while fleeing. You'll also find that “bloodbath” probably only had about 10% killed for the losing side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Batavia was originally planned as a redoubt for VOC headquarter elements instead of a habitable city, and as such it need proper sanitary system along with other amenities to sustain livable environment in the event of extended siege.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely it's because back in the 17th — 19th century all trade in area that was stretching from _Suratte_ (Surat) to _Molukken_ (Maluku) were control from Batavia by VOC. Which is why there is always a reference of it in _Oost-Indisch_ (East India) history literature.
> 
> BTW this is excellent game if you wish to learn _Oost-Indisch_ / East India history from European perspective in a fun and yet educating nature.



War is not touched Netherland Indies in 1941, if you look at history, Dutch profiting much by selling lot of commodities to Imperial Japan at the times US embargoed them in 1939. Only after the Pearl attack late 1941 (December) war is engulfed the entire Pacific.


----------



## Nike




----------



## NEKONEKO

*Singapore Has a Shipping Rival Less Than 30 Kilometers Away*

Indonesia wants to re-position its Batam island as an alternative shipping and manufacturing hub to Singapore with a potential to draw $60 billion in new investment.

Batam and nearby islands -- located at less than 30 kilometers south of Singapore -- have attracted about $20 billion dollars of investment and they were declared a free-trade zone in 2007. It’s home to thousands of local and foreign firms producing goods from computers to oil rigs.

Now authorities want to expand benefits to businesses by reclaiming about 8,000 hectares of idle or confiscated land to offer to exporters or producers of import substitutes.

“We aim to develop enclaves of special economic zones in Batam” with dedicated clusters for tourism and logistics among others, Edy Putra Irawady, the acting head of Batam Indonesia Free Trade Zone Authority, said in an interview. “Based on a rough calculation, the potential investments including those in the pipeline are worth around $60 billion.”

The Batam free-trade zone consists of eight islands measuring 71,500 hectares. It’s grown in importance as an investment destination for foreign companies, especially Singaporean firms, given its location in one of the busiest shipping channels, cheap labor and tax breaks. Companies operating in the free-trade area are exempt from value-added and luxury taxes, as well as import duties.



President Joko Widodo’s administration is seeking to boost exports to help curb a widening current-account deficit, a key risk for the economy and one of the reasons why investors sold off the currency amid an emerging-market sell-off last year.

The islands suit companies looking to relocate their factories as the U.S.-China trade war disrupts global supply chains, according to Indonesia’s Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto. Taiwan’s Pegatron Corp. has already announced an investment partnership with local electronics manufacturer PT Sat Nusapersada, while Apple Inc. plans to open a new developer academy in Batam, according to the ministry.

*Asean Deal*
Companies are also keen to invest in tourism, electronic goods and shipyard industries, Irawady said. Under the special economic clusters, companies will enjoy tax incentives and benefits stipulated under free-trade agreements of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, or Asean, he said.

The extension of the Asean free trade benefits may spur companies in Batam to directly supply goods to other regions in Indonesia rather than routing it through Singapore, Irawady said.

Batam’s strategic location -- along the Malacca Strait connecting the international shipping routes between the Indian and Pacific Oceans -- is a key advantage the authority wants to promote further, Irawady said.

“Singapore has already been too crowded. Talking about crude trans-shipment service, for instance, some vessels have moved out from Singapore to Batam,” he said. “Shippers from regions such as Jakarta and Semarang also rely on direct call services in Singapore to deliver their goods overseas. We want to shift them all to Batam later.”

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-billion-investment-in-its-singapore-backyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Inflation drops to 0.32 percent in January*

Winny Tang and Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, February 1, 2019 / 11:33 am



Statistics Indonesia head Suhariyanto (JP/Rachmadea Aisyah)
Inflation was recorded at 0.32 percent in January, far lower than the rate in the same month in the previous two years, which stood at 0.67 percent and 0.97 percent, respectively, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Friday.

Annual inflation stood at 2.82 percent in January, compared to 3.25 percent in January 2018 and 3.49 percent in January, 2017, thanks to the stable price of goods in the beginning of this year, BPS head Suhariyanto said in Jakarta on Friday.

“Inflation was low, while consumer purchasing power remains good,” he said during a press conference at BPS headquarters.

Suhariyanto, however, suggested that the government focus more on the price movement of volatile foods, which had contributed to the rise in inflation this month.

From the 82 cities surveyed, 73 cities posted inflation, while 9 cities saw deflation. The highest inflation was recorded in Tanjung Pandan at 1.23 percent, due to the price increase of eggs and chicken. Meanwhile, the highest deflation was recorded in Tual.

Yunita Rusanti, BPS deputy for statistics distribution and services, said the relatively benign inflation in January was also caused by the decline in prices of non-subsidized fuels last month. (bbn)


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/02/01/inflation-drops-to-0-32-percent-in-january.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Another d-bag tourist 

This overstayed tourist physically assaulting our immigration officer

https://news.sky.com/story/british-...ial-on-slapping-immigration-official-11622549

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Not sure where to post this, but gonna do it here then the defence forum.
A good comparison to the Caspian Report, but this video focuses more on the intricacies of internal security and how that effects our Geopolitical thinking.

(FYI the english subtitles are on point)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Badau Border Post Indonesia - Malaysia (Indonesia Side)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia`s growth reaches five-year high of 5.17 percent in 2018*

Reporter: Antara 4 hours ago





Chief of the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) Suhariyanto . (Indra Arief Pribadi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s economic growth reached a five-year high of 5.17 percent in 2018, mostly fueled by household consumption, investment, and government spending, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

The 5.17 percent growth was a good achievement in view of pressure from global economic uncertainty, BPS Chief Suhariyanto stated here on Wednesday.

"In the midst of global economic pressure, including the Fed rate hike, and the start of a trade war, the Indonesian economy could grow 5.17 percent. Indeed, we are not the best, but our achievement remains good," he remarked.

Just in the fourth quarter of 2018, the national economy expanded 5.18 percent.

On a yearly basis, the Indonesian economy grew 5.01 percent in 2014 and slowed down to 4.88 percent in 2015.

The national economy recovered to 5.03 percent in 2016 and further moved to 5.07 percent in 2017.

"We must consider the arising and unpredictable pressures, including external ones. Admittedly, this year`s growth falls short of the target set in the medium-term national development plan (RPJMN)," he stated.

In the 2018 state budget, the government had set the target of economic growth for last year at 5.4 percent.

Despite growing 6.48 percent as compared to 2017, exports` contributions to the 2018 economic growth contracted 0.99 percent. The export performance was also lower than the import growth that surged to 12.04 percent.

"The negative export performance reduces the economic growth," he remarked.

Contributors to the 2018 economic growth were household consumption, at 2.74 percent; investment, 2.17 percent; and government spending, 0.38 percent. Household consumption grew 5.05 percent, investment rose 6.67 percent, and government spending increased 4.3 percent.

Reporting by Indra Arief Pribadi, Suharto

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

*Mayora to export 2,000 food, beverage products` containers to Russia*

Reporter: Antara 7 hours ago





(Right to left) - Mayora Group President Director Andre Atmadja, Director General for America and Europe of the Foreign Affairs Ministry Muhammad Anshor, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva at the export dispatch event in Jakarta on Wednesday, Feb 6, 2019. (ANTARA News/ Sella Panduarsa Gareta)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Food and beverage company Mayora Group has set a target of exporting two thousand containers of food and beverage products to Russia this year.

"Our target is to export two thousand containers (of food and beverage products) worth US$40 million, as we will also export biscuits in addition to coffee," Mayora Group President Director Andre Atmadja stated here, Wednesday.

The company exported one thousand containers of coffee products to Russia last year, he remarked while speaking at an export dispatch event attended by Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva, and Director General for America and Europe of the Foreign Affairs Ministry Muhammad Anshor.

Russia is a potential market for Mayora owing to its high population and economic growth rate.

Minister Lukita lauded Mayora for being able to penetrate Russian markets and expressed hope that the company would export more products in addition to coffee.

On the occasion, Russian Ambassador Vorobieva noted that the two countries shared sound diplomatic and economic ties.

"I believe the bilateral relations will continue to strengthen, and I hope the bilateral trade ties will also become better," the ambassador noted.


Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta, Fardah Assegaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia`s growth reaches five-year high of 5.17 percent in 2018*



Good job @Marine Rouge @trishna_amṛta @Logam42 @pr1v4t33r @Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Good job @Marine Rouge @trishna_amṛta @Logam42 @pr1v4t33r @Indos



We got quality growth in 2018, with low inflation rates per year 3.13 percentage in 2018, and not much growth in HNWI (high net worth individual) . Means more income for average people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> Good job



I won't read too much of it. 2019 is really big political year for Indonesia, thus so many things could go south very fast. One of the major contributing factor in 1Q 2019 growth is the temporarily dovish Fed, if the Fed decide to go hawkish again (let's say in 3Q 2019) it's going to be a really rough ride. The current Indonesia monetary policy is to seek stability rather than growth.



Marine Rouge said:


> We got quality growth in 2018, with low inflation rates per year 3.13 percentage in 2018, and not much growth in HNWI (high net worth individual)



Those high net worth individuals are the ones who create jobs, thus stimulating the increase of consumer demand (growth) as byproduct!



Marine Rouge said:


> Means more income for average people



Than how come I'm still poor?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*iPhone manufacturer Pegatron to start operating in Batam in April*

Fadli
The Jakarta Post

Batam, Riau Islands / Fri, February 15, 2019 / 11:38 pm




Seeking opportunities: Hundreds of job seekers flock to the Batamindo Industrial Park in Mukakuning, Batam, Riau Islands,. (Tribun Batam/File)
Pegatron Corporation, the maker of Apple’s iPhones, is scheduled to start operating in Batam, Riau Islands, in April this year after the Taipei-based manufacturer agreed to rent a factory in a specially designated economic zone.

The company is planning to invest up to US$300 million in the long run.

The general manager of Batam’s Batamindo Industrial Park, Mook Sooi Wah, confirmed the company would rent a 2-hectare manufacturing plant in the park.

"The company will officially start operations in April," Mook told _The Jakarta Post _recently.

Batam Development Industrial Authority (BP Batam) chief Edy Putra Irawadi said Pegatron's total investment could reach $300 million with an initial investment of $40 million. However, he said his side had not heard of confirmation from the company regarding its plan to build a manufacturing plant in Batamindo.

"The company wants to build a large manufacturing plant in Batam as the city has the spare land it needs," Edy said.

A trade war between the United States and China prompted the company to leave the latter and enter ASEAN countries, including Indonesia. In December, it announced its partnership contract with Batam-based listed electronics manufacturer PT Sat Nusapersada for the purpose of assembling various electronic products to be exported to the US.

Pegatron's plan to build a manufacturing plant in April coincides with the government's deadline for the settlement of dual leadership in Batam. Previously, both the Batam Development Industrial Authority (BP Batam) and the Batam administration had the authority to issue business licenses, creating confusion among investors because of frequent policy changes.

There are doubts over the merger plan with the presidential election just around the corner.

Riau Islands' Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) chairman Makruf Maulana said the government's decision to merge the two bodies was not fully supported by its coalition parties.

"Let's wait until the presidential election ends and see whether the policy will be implemented. Some politicians in Jakarta still want the central government to meddle in Batam's affairs due to the region's proximity to a number of countries. The central government's role is channeled through BP Batam," he said.

Office of the Coordinating Economic Minister secretary Susiwijono assured that the presidential election in April would not affect the merging process of the two bodies. He said his side would accelerate the transition process, which is currently being led by recently inaugurated BP Batam chief Edy.

The government assigned the Batam mayor as the BP Batam ex-officio chief, although a government regulation for the appointment has yet to be amended. Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution previously said the deadline for the amendment was April 30.

"What we are working on right now are the problems lying right before us, which are the investments and the work plans. We are also reviewing the deputy chief post as the Batam mayor will be busy with his administrative work," Susiwijono said, adding that his side would accelerate the revision of government regulation PP 46/2007 on Batam's free trade zone.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla said the policy to designate the Batam mayor as the BP Batam ex-officio chief would be implemented soon to put an end to the dual leadership.

"There must be one coalition and one policy, instead of two policies. Both bodies surely need to adjust, so the city administration and BP Batam will be represented by one person and will implement one policy," Jusuf Kalla said during his recent visit to PT Satnusa Persada Tbk in Batam, Riau Islands.

Edy said Batam's status would also be changed to special economic zone (KEK) from free trade zone (FTZ).

"The change of Batam's status from FTZ to KEK does not mean that there will be borders installed in the region. What will be built are virtual borders, meaning there will be documents required for the movement of goods," he said.

Batam Mayor Muhammad Rudi refused to comment as he was still waiting for the policy to be implemented so he could be named ex-officio chief.

However, he promised that the business license would be issued in mere hours under his leadership as opposed to days. (ars)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> *iPhone manufacturer Pegatron to start operating in Batam in April*
> 
> Fadli
> The Jakarta Post
> Batam, Riau Islands / Fri, February 15, 2019 / 11:38 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking opportunities: Hundreds of job seekers flock to the Batamindo Industrial Park in Mukakuning, Batam, Riau Islands,. (Tribun Batam/File)
> Pegatron Corporation, the maker of Apple’s iPhones, is scheduled to start operating in Batam, Riau Islands, in April this year after the Taipei-based manufacturer agreed to rent a factory in a specially designated economic zone.
> 
> The company is planning to invest up to US$300 million in the long run.
> 
> The general manager of Batam’s Batamindo Industrial Park, Mook Sooi Wah, confirmed the company would rent a 2-hectare manufacturing plant in the park.
> 
> "The company will officially start operations in April," Mook told _The Jakarta Post _recently.
> 
> Batam Development Industrial Authority (BP Batam) chief Edy Putra Irawadi said Pegatron's total investment could reach $300 million with an initial investment of $40 million. However, he said his side had not heard of confirmation from the company regarding its plan to build a manufacturing plant in Batamindo.
> 
> "The company wants to build a large manufacturing plant in Batam as the city has the spare land it needs," Edy said.
> 
> A trade war between the United States and China prompted the company to leave the latter and enter ASEAN countries, including Indonesia. In December, it announced its partnership contract with Batam-based listed electronics manufacturer PT Sat Nusapersada for the purpose of assembling various electronic products to be exported to the US.
> 
> Pegatron's plan to build a manufacturing plant in April coincides with the government's deadline for the settlement of dual leadership in Batam. Previously, both the Batam Development Industrial Authority (BP Batam) and the Batam administration had the authority to issue business licenses, creating confusion among investors because of frequent policy changes.
> 
> There are doubts over the merger plan with the presidential election just around the corner.
> 
> Riau Islands' Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) chairman Makruf Maulana said the government's decision to merge the two bodies was not fully supported by its coalition parties.
> 
> "Let's wait until the presidential election ends and see whether the policy will be implemented. Some politicians in Jakarta still want the central government to meddle in Batam's affairs due to the region's proximity to a number of countries. The central government's role is channeled through BP Batam," he said.
> 
> Office of the Coordinating Economic Minister secretary Susiwijono assured that the presidential election in April would not affect the merging process of the two bodies. He said his side would accelerate the transition process, which is currently being led by recently inaugurated BP Batam chief Edy.
> 
> The government assigned the Batam mayor as the BP Batam ex-officio chief, although a government regulation for the appointment has yet to be amended. Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution previously said the deadline for the amendment was April 30.
> 
> "What we are working on right now are the problems lying right before us, which are the investments and the work plans. We are also reviewing the deputy chief post as the Batam mayor will be busy with his administrative work," Susiwijono said, adding that his side would accelerate the revision of government regulation PP 46/2007 on Batam's free trade zone.
> 
> Vice President Jusuf Kalla said the policy to designate the Batam mayor as the BP Batam ex-officio chief would be implemented soon to put an end to the dual leadership.
> 
> "There must be one coalition and one policy, instead of two policies. Both bodies surely need to adjust, so the city administration and BP Batam will be represented by one person and will implement one policy," Jusuf Kalla said during his recent visit to PT Satnusa Persada Tbk in Batam, Riau Islands.
> 
> Edy said Batam's status would also be changed to special economic zone (KEK) from free trade zone (FTZ).
> 
> "The change of Batam's status from FTZ to KEK does not mean that there will be borders installed in the region. What will be built are virtual borders, meaning there will be documents required for the movement of goods," he said.
> 
> Batam Mayor Muhammad Rudi refused to comment as he was still waiting for the policy to be implemented so he could be named ex-officio chief.
> 
> However, he promised that the business license would be issued in mere hours under his leadership as opposed to days. (ars)



Oh thank god, they're finally gonna create a singular body. If not it wouldn't matter if Indonesia invests billions of dollars in Batam since the two bodies seemed hell-bent on producing _two totally opposed policies_, all while the f**king mayor/governor of batam kept on jacking up minimum wage well ahead of national increases.

Batam has been a bloody joke for decades. Lets hope having a singular body will at least mean that a single policy will be focused on, which is better than 2 policies even if it isn't perfect.

___________________​https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Indonesia-doubles-trade-missions-to-Muslim-markets-in-export-push

(Only have access to it on my phone, I'll probably post the article tmrw. Summary is that Indonesia is pivoting to fellow muslim-majority nations to counteract the effects of trade war. This has been successful in Bangladesh & Pakistan, with inroads being made to muslim African nations such as Senegal, Tunisia, and Morocco. Right now our main competitor in these markets is China, but due to wariness on Chinese ambitions and our own ability to deliver good products & value, we've been quite successful. 

Tapping into the muslim African markets is the first step to enter the rest of Africa, and get an indirect trade route to Europe should Indonesian products later be blocked (such as palm oil). Furthermore, the Islamic World is forecasted to grow nearly 3 times the global average in the next 10 years, so its a good idea to use our identity to leverage trade and get a head start before everyone else does.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia, South Korea aim to sign trade deal by November*
_Tuesday, 19 February 2019_

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia and South Korea agreed on Tuesday to resume talks on a bilateral trade and investment agreement and aimed to sign a deal by November.

Speaking at a business conference in Jakarta, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said an agreement could boost two-way trade to $30 billion within three years from $20 billion in 2018.

Indonesia had put the negotiations on hold in 2014 due to a change of government in Jakarta and various technical reasons, said Iman Pambagyo, a trade ministry official.

Lukita said Indonesia reopened negotiations to avoid being “left behind”, adding that Vietnam’s trade with South Korea had reached $60 billion.

“South Korea has so much potential for investment and trade,” he said, adding it was the fifth largest foreign direct investor in the Southeast Asian nation.

South Korea was seeking to collaborate in technology and heavy industries, including the chemical and construction sectors, Trade Minister Kim Hyun-chong told the conference.

Indonesia aims to increase exports of agriculture and fishery products, as well as textiles and machinery to South Korea, trade officials said. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ign-trade-deal-by-november-idUSKCN1Q80MG?il=0

.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Repsol unveils biggest gas discovery in Indonesia in 18 years*

MADRID (Reuters) - A consortium led by Repsol has found new gas resources in Indonesia estimated at least 2 trillion cubic feet, the Spanish oil and gas firm said on Tuesday, equivalent to around two years’ worth of Spanish demand.

The discovery at the Sakakemang block in South Sumatra is among the 10 largest finds worldwide in the last 12 months, and the biggest in Indonesia for 18 years, Repsol said.

Following its strategy to maximize the use of gas as major economies phase out carbon, Repsol plans to drill another appraisal well in the area in the coming months, it said.

The Madrid-based firm operates the well and holds a 45 percent stake, while Malaysia’s Petronas owns 45 percent and Japan’s MOECO the remaining 10 percent.

The find would translate into more than 350 million barrels of oil equivalent. Before this find, Repsol had global gas reserves equivalent to around 1.7 billion barrels of oil.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...covery-in-indonesia-in-18-years-idUSKCN1Q81PU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia to open fishing zone near disputed S. China Sea*

JAKARTA - Indonesia plans to open a fishing zone within its exclusive economic zone at the southern edge of the disputed South China Sea, most of which is claimed by China, later this year, to prevent foreign encroachment, a Cabinet minister said Wednesday.

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan told a press conference the fishing zone is located in the Natuna Sea, a section of the South China Sea, which is within Indonesia's EEZ but which China claims to be part of its "traditional fishing grounds."

"We have now a tanker ship there that will supply fuel at sea for our fishermen...and naval patrol boats," Pandjaitan said, expressing hope that by developing the area, "there will be no countries who claim that the zone is their traditional fishing grounds."


China made such a declaration in 2016 after some Chinese fishing boats were caught by the Indonesian authorities for operating illegally in Natuna Sea.

According to Pandjaitan, a fish market, a cold storage and a fish-processing center, as well as other facilities, including a possible boarding house for fishermen, will be built on the Natuna Islands as parts of the fishing zone that will be opened in the third quarter of this year.

Its opening will follow that of a military base with over 1,000 personnel on Natuna Besar Island, located in the middle of the Natuna Islands, which are situated between Borneo and the Malay Peninsula, more than a 1,000 kilometers from Jakarta, in December.

Replacing an unsophisticated airbase and a small naval base, the new base has a hangar for an unmanned aerial vehicle squadron and it will be improved in accordance with threat levels.

In 2017, the Indonesian government unveiled an updated national map in which the country's EEZ north of the Natuna Islands was renamed the North Natuna Sea. It was previously described as being part of the South China Sea.

Immediately after the name change, China expressed opposition to the move, saying changing an internationally accepted name complicates and expands the dispute, affects peace and stability and will not be conducive for the peaceful bilateral relations.

Indonesia countered, however, that it had the right to name its territorial waters and the North Natuna Sea falls within them.

In 2002, Indonesia renamed the section of the South China Sea within its EEZ as the Natuna Sea, except for the waters north of the Natuna Islands. With the latest name change, the term South China Sea is no longer used for any part of Indonesia's territorial waters.

While China recognizes Indonesian sovereignty over the Natuna Islands, it insists the two countries have overlapping claims to maritime rights and interests in the area that need to be resolved -- a claim that Indonesia rejects.

In the South China Sea, home to some of the world's busiest sea lanes, China has overlapping territorial claims with the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei, as well as Taiwan.
https://news.abs-cbn.com/overseas/02/21/19/indonesia-to-open-fishing-zone-near-disputed-s-china-sea


*Pemerintah Bangun Sentra Penangkapan Ikan di Natuna*
Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Menteri Koordinator bidang Kemaritiman, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan tengah menyiapkan pembangunan sentra penangkapan ikan di wilayah Natuna. Pembangunan pusat penangkapan ini sekaligus menjaga daerah NKRI.

"Kita sekarang sedang menyiapkan _fishing dome_, untuk nelayan di Kepulauan Natuna, sehingga dengan demikian tidak ada negara yang mengklaim," kata dia, dalam acara _afternoon tea_, di Kantornya, Jakarta, Rabu (20/2/2019).

Menurut Luhut, dengan kehadiran pusat penangkapan ikan di Natuna itu, para nelayan akan semakin terbantu. Selain itu, upaya ini merupakan bagian dari pengoptimalan pengelolaan sumber daya maritim Indonesia.

"Kita di daerah ZEE (Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif) itu kan ikannya banyak tuh, jadi di sana kita bikin satu area penangkapan ikan, nah di situ nanti kita siapkan kapal pengantar BBM nya, kemudian ada patroli angkatan laut kita sekalian, mereka menangkap di situ dan ikannya nanti bisa langsung di bawa ke pulau Natuna, di Natuna diproses, ada pasar ikannya dan sebagainya," jelas dia.

"Kapalnya itu bisa beberapa bulan di tengah laut, dan itu saya tanyakan kepada nelayan kita dari sana, Terjal, Muramayu, maupun Rembang, mereka sangat senang kalau itu ada, karena selama ini juga mereka lakukan itu di Papua, sekarang punya pilihan juga di daerah sana, sehingga masalah ini bisa nanti apa namanya tangkapan ikan kita lebih banyak lagi," imbuhnya.

Kehadiran pusat penangkapan ini diyakini bakal menambah jumlah pusat penangkapan dan pengelolaan ikan yang sudah dibangun pemerintah selama ini.

"Ya, tempat penangkapan _fishing zone_ kita kan, _fishing zone_ kita ada 12, karena itu kita teliti lagi, memungkinkan daerah itu kita dapat, karena itu berada di derah ZEE kita," ungkapnya.

Mantan Kepala Staf Kepresidenan ini menargetkan pembangunan pusat penangkapan ikan di Natuna tersebut dimulai pada kuartal III/2018. Meskipun demikian, dia belum dapat menyampaikan secara rinci terkait nilai investasi.

"(Investasi?) Ya bisa jadi besar sekali di sana, karena itu kita buka peluang untuk nelayan kita, untuk bisa mereka dapat, alternatif untuk melakukannya, daripada orang lain yang ambil ikan kan, setuju tidak?" tandas dia.
https://m.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/3900169/pemerintah-bangun-sentra-penangkapan-ikan-di-natuna#

*TNI AL Kembali Tangkap Kapal Vietnam yang Curi Ikan di Laut Natuna*

*NATUNA, KOMPAS.com* - Koarmada I kembali berhasil menangkap Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) asal Vietnam yang masih melakukan pencurian ikan (Ilegal Fishing) di Laut bagian utara Natuna, Minggu (17/2/2019).

Kadispen Koarmada I Letkol Agung Nugroho mengatakan penangkapan ini dilakukan karena KIA asal Vietnam ini diduga melaksanakan kegiatan di dalam Landas Kontinen Indonesia tanpa dilengkapi dokumen.

"Dari hasil pemeriksaan diketahui nama Kapal BT 99506 TS dengan Tonage 99 GT berbendera Vietnam, dengan Nahkoda Hanghuu dan jumlah ABK 3," kata Agung melalui pesan singkatnya, Senin (18/2/2019).

Agung menjelaskan penangkapan berawal saat KRI Bung Tomo-357 melaksanakan patroli sektor di wilayah Perairan Indonesia dan kemudian mendapatkan kontak kapal yang dicurigai melakukan kegiatan pelanggaran di dalam wilayah Landas Kontinen Indonesia pada posisi 05° 51’ 40” U - 105° 49’ 50” T, tepatnya di Perairan Laut Natuna Utara.

Menindaklanjuti hal tersebut, dengan sigap KRI Bung Tomo-357 melakukan prosedur Pengejaran, Penangkapan dan Penyeleidikan (Jarkaplid) dilanjutkan dengan Peran Pemeriksaan dan Penggeledahan terhadap muatan, personel dan dokumen kapal tersebut.

"Ternyata kapal tersebut merupakan KIA asal Vietnam yang melakukan penangkapan ikan tanpa mengantongi izin di wilayah perairan Indonesia," jelas Agung.

Saat ini kapal sedang dalam perjalanan menuju ke Lanal Batam untuk proses pemeriksaan dan penyidikan lebih lanjut.

"Dari dugaan pelanggaran tersebut, maka Komandan KRI Bung Tomo-357 Kolonel Laut (P) Amrin memerintahkan agar Kapal BT 99506 TS di adhoc ke Lanal Batam untuk proses pemeriksaan dan penyidikan," pungkasnya.

https://regional.kompas.com/read/20...p-kapal-vietnam-yang-curi-ikan-di-laut-natuna

Illegal fishing vessel from Vietnam caught in North Natuna Sea by KRI Bung Tomo-357.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia launches first internet-only satellite with SpaceX rocket*
_Norman Harsono - The Jakarta Post - Tuesday, 26/02/2019_






Over 300 people crowded the lobby of telecommunications company Pasifik Satelit Nusantara (PSN) in South Jakarta at 8:30 a.m. on Friday.

They stared intently at a giant LED screen showing a live broadcast of a SpaceX Falcon 9 space rocket located over 17,400 kilometers away at the Cape Canaveral in Florida, the United States.

This was a make-or-break moment for the PSN as the rocket was carrying its sixth and the country's highest capacity satellite to date – the Nusantara Satu satellite – that promises to help bridge Indonesia’s digital gap and thus boost economic activity in the regions outside of Java.

PSN finance director Ravi Talwar was among the viewers in Jakarta.

“I was anxious. It had to work. We had hundreds of people working on this for four years," he said.

His anxiety was justified as the Nusantara Satu project cost US$230 million, financed by the PSN’s internal funds at 30 percent and state-owned export credit agency Export Development Canada at 70 percent.

His hopes were not in vain. Elon Musk’s SpaceX launched the rocket, which also carried two other payloads: a US Air Force experimental spacecraft and an Israeli moon lander that, if it successfully lands in eight weeks, will become the world’s first privately funded moon landing.

This form of “ride-sharing” halved the cost of launching the Nusantara Satu, which used four tons out of the Falcon 9’s maximum seven-ton capacity.

Once reaching its geostationary orbit above Papua within two weeks, the Nusantara Satu, which has a capacity of 15,000 megabits per second (Mbps), is expected to provide internet connectivity of up to 3Mbps for 10,000 Indonesian villages this year.

PSN president director Adi Rahman Adiwoso told reporters during a press conference that his company was very optimistic on growth because poor telecommunications infrastructure outside of Java meant that many people had to rely on the satellite-facilitated internet.

“We cannot enter Java because it has enough internet connectivity, either through 4G or fiber optic. So our service, which is more expensive, cannot compete there,” he said.

Instead, PSN directly sells its satellite internet to remote villages at a pricy rate of Rp 100,000 (US$7.13) per gigabyte (GB), whereas other providers sell 30 GB for Rp 30,000 in Java.

Furthermore, PSN’s promised 3 Mbps internet speed is slower than the last recorded average speed of 7.2 Mbps in Indonesia, according to Akamai Technologies.

Nevertheless, PSN calculated that there were at least 25 million Indonesians, mostly in eastern Indonesia, who could not access conventional internet facilities and thus would have to buy satellite internet.

“We also noticed 40 to 50 percent of Indonesians use video call, which usually consumes above 1 GB of data,” said PSN commerce director Agus Budi Tjahjono.

Talwar said his company expected to record $55 million in revenue each year from Nusantara Satu's operations.

The company is so optimistic over its market potential that it has already begun working on two more satellites named the Nusantara Dua and Nusantara Tiga, which are slated for launch in 2020 and 2022 respectively.

Indonesian Telecommunication Society chairman Kristiono, for his part, supports private sector companies such as PSN that can overcome infrastructure barriers and improve internet penetration in the country.

“It all depends on the private sector because infrastructure problems are a neverending story,” he said.

Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara also expressed support for PSN’s satellite when he attended the announcement of the official launch in December last year.

“We appreciate the private sector’s support for the government’s plan to connect Indonesia and improve economic efficiency,” he said.

The ministry is also working on its own Satria 1 satellite, slated for launch in 2022. The satellite will have a larger capacity of 150 gigabits per second than the Nusantara Satu, but its connectivity will be focused on public facilities, such as schools, clinics and regional administrative offices.

Launch video :





https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ternet-only-satellite-with-spacex-rocket.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

katarabhumi said:


> Instead, PSN directly sells its satellite internet to remote villages at a pricy rate of Rp 100,000 (US$7.13) per gigabyte (GB), whereas other providers sell 30 GB for Rp 30,000 in Java.
> 
> Furthermore, PSN’s promised 3 Mbps internet speed is slower than the last recorded average speed of 7.2 Mbps in Indonesia, according to Akamai Technologies.



That price is extremely too expensive even for Ku-Band. With that kind of price PSN need to provide client side equipment (VSAT terminal + dish) to make it attractive enough for customer.


----------



## Nike

*Vast tea plantation becomes center of railway project*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, February 26, 2019 / 08:04 am



A worker cleans debris out of the construction site of a giant tunnel for the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Train in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java on Thursday. The railway is to stretch about 142 kilometers from Jakarta to Bandung. (The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)
The moment could not be more perfect for the Walini Tea Plantation in West Java four years ago when the High-Speed Train project, which will connect Jakarta and Bandung, West Java, was being discussed by the government.

Several years before the US$6.07 billion-train project officially kicked off in January 2016, the 1,200-hectare plantation, which is owned by state plantation firm PTPN VIII, had become unproductive, both for tea and other kinds of fruits.

“Due to its proximity to the [Cipularang] toll road, the heat [negatively] affected our plantation. Hence, it is no longer suitable for any crop, so we had to come up with other options,” said Denny Yusdiana, a former employee of PTPN VIII.

“We came with a plan to turn the land into an agroindustrial complex in 2010, not long after the train project came. So, the moment was perfect; at a time when we wanted to find added value for this land.”

PTPN VIII also benefited from being included in the project’s consortium, which is made up of three state-owned enterprises (SOEs), namely state construction company Wijaya Karya (Wika), state rail firm KAI and state toll road operator Jasa Marga.

Called Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia (PSBI), the consortium then created a joint venture firm with five Chinese firms (Bejing Yawan), resulting in the creation of PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC).

As a train and property developer, KCIC recently pledged to finish the 142.3-kilometer project, which is fully funded by China Development Bank (CDB), by 2021.

The whole project is called the Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Train (KCJB) and it will drastically cut travel time to only 36 minutes (direct trip) from the current three and a half hours by regular train.

It will also be followed by major transit-oriented development (TOD) projects at four locations along the railway: at Halim in East Jakarta, Karawang in West Java, Walini in West Bandung and Tegalluar in Bandung.

Watch your step: Workers stand on scaffolding above a giant tunnel built for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java, on Feb. 21. (The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)

Denny, who is now KCIC’s spokesperson, said Walini is one of the project’s “22 critical spots” or a subproject that needs to be finished first due to its complexity.

“Walini has a hilly topography. And a high-speed train needs a relatively straight railway that is not too tilted. The structure of the land means it’s also prone to landslides,” he said.

There are at least three tunnels in the Walini are that in total will stretch 7.44 km. As of Thursday, 240 meters of one 800-m tunnel and 108 m of a 2.19-km have been excavated.

Meanwhile in terms of land procurement, though he did not disclose the exact percentage, Deny said there were no problems as some the affected areas were owned by PTPN VIII.

“Some locations [in Walini] still need to be released and are currently in a legal process through the court using Law No. 2,” he said, referring to the Law No. 2/2012 on land procurement for public infrastructure.

During Thursday’s visit, _The Jakarta Post _observed that the tea plantation lacked farming activities, with only one or two farmers were seen collecting grass. A small village and an elementary school were still seen near the project site.

In total, the whole project will have 13 tunnels, seven of which have started their excavation phase, putting KCJB’s progress at 8 percent completion as of December 2018.

Previously, Wika president director Tumiyana said the company expects to wrap up 60 percent of construction this year, before its full completion in 2021.

“Current development is going well as the company has reached 8 percent of the target by the end of last year, while 90.1 percent of the land has been cleared,” he said.

The excavation of tunnels will become the biggest boost to development, comprising 60 percent of the target, Deny said.

He added that the target was realistic, given the fact that work involving external parties, such as land procurement, was complete, leaving only construction.

“The 60 percent work by the end of this year will be in the form of several completed tunnels and finished foundation, such as piles for elevated bridges,” Deny said.

According to data from KCIC, the construction of bridges will be its greatest task as they will span 68 km, while the tunnels will altogether be 16 km long.

Local farmers become construction workers

Basor, 47, a health, safety and environment (HSE) officer at the Walini site, said local residents have responded positively to the project as it would provide job opportunities.

“Some residents are now part of the cleaning staff, some are working in steel processing and some in welding. They will also be [trained and certified],” he told _The Jakarta Post._

Basor, who lives about an hour from the site, further said that some residents were able to sell their land for 10 times their original price.

“[Land acquisition wasn’t] that bad, I heard that some of them were able to go to Mecca [for haj]. Prior to the project, they would have received Rp 10,000 [71 US cents] per meter, while at present, they could get up to Rp 100,000 per meter,” he added.

China’s hands all over the project 

During Thursday’s visit to the Walini site, it was hard not to see the “China factor” in the project, as almost aspect of it – from the heavy equipment to technicians – was from China.

The ratio between China’s workers and Indonesian workers was set at 1:4, meaning there must be four Indonesian workers for every Chinese worker.

According to KCIC data, the project involves 4,749 workers.

Into the light: Workers arrange equipment inside a giant tunnel built for the Indonesia-China high-speed railway project in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java, on Feb. 21. (The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)

One of the Chinese’s workers is Nan Lee, 30, a quality control and safety officer who said he had worked at the Walini site for three years.

“I am happy to have the chance to work here in Indonesia. […] I have no problems so far in communicating with the fellow Indonesian workers as we have translators,” said Lee, who comes from Shan Xi province in northern China.

The Walini site has 63 local workers and 27 Chinese workers, which does not meet the set ratio, but Deny said the former did not include indirect workers such as third-party truck drivers.

One of the brands of heavy equipment roaming the Walini site is China’s Sany Heavy Industry Co., Ltd.

When asked about the proportion between China and Indonesia in terms of used equipment or material, Deny acknowledged that China contributed mainly to the project’s heavy equipment.

“That’s what the contract [KCJB] stipulates, as we also need [the heavy equipment] to comply with the technology that we use. But the raw materials we use, like sand, are from [Indonesia],” he said.

Agus Supriadi, 43, a Wika workshop supervisor for the KCJB project at Walini, said the technology from China helped minimize the manpower required on-site, such as the rebar cage machine.

“Besides allowing us to learn about the technology, these machines also help us work faster,” he said.


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...tation-becomes-center-of-railway-project.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robin Wong

*The Differences between MRT, LRT and Commuter Line*

Jakarta, which has topped various lists of cities with the world’s worst traffic, enters a new era this year. This month, it will welcome the country’s first mass rapid transit (MRT) and the capital’s first light rail transit (LRT).

The gov't hopes the new transit modes will see more people leave their cars or motorbikes at home and opt for public transportation to get around the city.

Passengers can expect to easily hop between different modes of transportation on a trip.






*Jakarta MRT *














*Jakarta LRT *
















*JaBoDeTaBek Commuter Line (KRL) *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Three Strategic National Projects of Indonesia to Be Completed in 2019*
11 February 2019 | 

New Yogyakarta International Airport
Patimban Seaport
National Strategic Projects
MRT Jakarta
Infrastructure
The construction of three national strategic projects - worth a combined IDR 70 trillion (approx. USD $5 billion) - is targeted to be completed before the end of 2019. These three projects are: (1) the first phase of Jakarta's mass rapid transit (IDR 16 trillion), (2) the New Yogyakarta International airport (IDR 10.8 trillion), and (3) the Patimban seaport in Subang, West Java (IDR 43.2 trillion).

When an infrastructure project is labelled a 'national strategic project' it means the project is regarded a priority project that brings great benefit to the economy and society as a whole. The priority status further means that all ministers, government agencies and governors need to support the development of the project.

*Patimban Seaport*

Indonesia's Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said the Patimban seaport is expected to start operations in December 2019. Currently, construction is mainly focused on the waterside. Karya emphasized that there are no obstacles and therefore he does not expect to see a delay.

The Patimban seaport is envisaged to become an international seaport with a 7.5 million twenty-foot equivalent units (TEU) capacity, hence relieving busy traffic at Jakarta's Tanjung Priok port (Indonesia's busiest port that handles around 65 percent of the nation's international trade). The Patimban seaport will particularly become an important port for incoming and outgoing shipments of cars. The seaport will be able to handle 600,000 vehicles per year in the first phase of the project.






*MRT Project Jakarta*

Meanwhile, at the end of March 2019, the new mass rapid transit (MRT) should start commercial operations in Jakarta. Starting from 26 February there will be a testing period (in which local people are invited to participate).

William Sabandar, President Director of MRT Jakarta, said completion of the first phase of the project has reached 98.58 percent.

*New Yogyakarta International Airport*

Development of a new IDR 10.8 trillion (approx. USD $771 million) airport in Yogyakarta - called New Yogyakarta International Airport or Kulon Progo Airport - is still going on schedule. Actually construction is ahead of schedule. While initially the project was planned to be completed in July 2020, operations are now expected to start much earlier. In April, when construction is targeted to be completed for 75 percent, international flights will start arriving at the new airport (while domestic flights will still go through the old Adisutjipto Airport). In 2020, the new airport will also handle the domestic flights.

Considering the New Yogyakarta International Airport is located near the Indian Ocean - in a region that is known as the Pacific Ring of Fire - there is always the risk of tsunamis. Therefore, the developers have taken into account this risk when designing the structures of the airport to mitigate the possible damage that is done by a tsunami.

Construction costs of the new airport are estimated at IDR 6.7 trillion, while funds that were needed to acquire the land reached IDR 4.1 trillion. Once finished, Kulon Progo Airport is capable of handling 14 million air passengers per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina aims to drill 300 wells this year*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, March 5, 2019 / 07:31 pm



An offshore oil rig on the Mahakam Block. (Tempo/SG Wibisono)
State-owned energy holding company Pertamina aims to drill 300 wells this year in a bid to jack up its oil and gas production to an average of 928,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day (boepd).

The company plans to drill 120 wells in its newly acquired Mahakam Block in East Kalimantan, on which production has been declining, Pertamina upstream director Dharmawan Samsu told the press in Jakarta on Monday.

“There isn’t another way [to increase production] except to conduct aggressive drilling,” Dharmawan said, adding that about 40 wells would be created in the Sanga-Sanga Block.

Pertamina, which is represented by its subsidiary Pertamina Hulu Sanga-Sanga (PHSS), took over the block on Aug. 8 from a United States oil and gas firm, the Virginia Indonesia Company (VICO), which had operated the block for more than four decades.

Oil exploration is crucial as Indonesia only has proven oil reserves of about 3.2 billion barrels, 0.2 percent of the world’s proven reserves.

Indonesia has been an oil importer since at least 2004 and currently the country consumes about 1.5 million barrels of oil, half of which is produced domestically.

Dharmawan said the target of 928,000 boepd would be hit mainly through its gas production, which is aimed to be 514,000 boepd.

Apart from drilling, Pertamina also plans to boost the production of existing wells through enhanced oil recovery (EOR) by pumping water, carbon dioxide, or other chemical substances, Dharmawan said, adding that the company also planned to acquire mature oil and gas fields in other countries.

“In other countries, we are not interested in exploration blocks, but we only seek mature assets.” he said. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*Household gas program cuts LPG monthly imports by Rp 18.08 billion*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, March 7, 2019 / 08:14 am



A tenant checks a gas meter at the Marunda low-cost apartments in North Jakarta. (Antara/Wahyu Putro A)
The Downstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Agency (BPH Migas) says a gas network program that connects gas pipelines to households has helped reduce the import of liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) by Rp 18.08 billion (US$1.28 million) per month in 2018.

BPH Migas tariff regulatory section head Irawan Bayu Kusuma said by connecting gas networks to more households, fewer people would rely on LPG sold in 3 and 12 kilogram canisters.

“We managed to cut LPG imports by 2,831 tons per month, worth Rp 18.08 billion, in 2018,” said Irawan in Jakarta on Tuesday. Indonesia still imports 5 million tons of LPG, 60 percent of the country’s consumption.

Therefore, the official expressed the hope that the government could accelerate the gas network program to facilitate people in shifting from LPG in canisters.

Meanwhile, BPH Migas chairman Fansurullah Asa said in a press statement that the price of gas distributed through pipelines was lower than the price of LPG in canisters. He said the prices were based on the calculation of project profitability and people's purchasing power.

There are two schemes in gas pricing -- Rp 4,250 per cubic meter for household and small customers such as apartments and social service buildings and Rp 6,250 per cu m for middle to luxury houses and businesses. Both prices are 15 percent lower than the price of LPG in canisters.

Since its launch in 2009, the national gas network program has connected gas pipelines to 235,935 households in 31 regions as of 2017. In 2018, there were 89,906 more gas connections in at least 18 locations.

The government is targeting to connect 5 million households to gas pipelines by 2025. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*Manufacturing industry sees growth in February*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, March 6, 2019 / 02:29 pm




Trade Minister Airlangga Hartarto steps out from a vehicle displayed at the Gaikindo Indonesia International Commercial Vehicle Expo (GIICOMVEX) 2018 in Jakarta on March 1. (Antara/Audy Alwi)
Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto has welcomed growth in the manufacturing sector in January after stagnation in the previous month.

The growth was indicated by an increase in the purchasing managers’ index (PMI) in February to 50.1 from 49.9 in the previous month.

“It is good news from the manufacturing industry. The growth has made us more optimistic. From the PMI figure, we know that the manufacturing sector is growing. Investment has also grown,” he said in a statement on Tuesday.

The PMI, which is released each month, shows the performance of the manufacturing sector. The index is based on questions about production, new demand, employment, inventory and time of distribution. It was based on a survey completed by managers of 300 companies in various sectors, including the basic metal industry, chemicals, plastics, textile, garments as well as food and beverage products.

An index rate above 50 indicates growth in the manufacturing sector.

Airlangga said the ministry would analyze the decline of the PMI rate in January as the rate was above 50 percent in December and previous months. 

“I think it is common for there to be a decline in January,” he said, adding that no conclusion could be made from the decline because manufacturing industry activity should monitored over a longer period. 

The ministry projects the manufacturing sector to grow 5.4 percent this year. High growth is expected in food and beverage, machinery, textiles and garment, leather industry, footwear, metal products, computers and electronics.

The PMI rate in February was higher than Southeast Asia's PMI rate, which was 49.6, down from 4.9.7 in July 2017. Meanwhile, at the global level, the rate was recorded at 50.6, the lowest since June, 2016. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

Stadler rail gmbh invest more than 200 million US dollar in railways and loco manufacturing in Indonesia 

*Swiss Bangun Pabrik Kereta Api di Banyuwangi Senilai Rp 3 T*
Bernhart Farras, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

09 March 2019 19:00





Foto: ist
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Produsen kereta api Swiss Stadler Rail mengatakan akan mebangun pabrik kereta api di Banyuwangi bersama PT INKA. Nilai investasi diperkirakan mencapai Rp 210 juta atau sekitar Rp 3 trilun.

Pemilik perusahaan Stadler Rail, Peter Spuhler menyampaikan hal tersebut secara langsung dalam serangkaian pertemuan dengan Menteri BUMN, Menteri Perindustrian dan Menko Maritim di Jakarta, Rabu (6/3/2019). 

Dalam kunjungan ini, Peter dan sejumlah petinggi Stadler didampingi Duta Besar RI Bern Muliaman D Hadad, Pimpinan PT Inka dan Ketua Komite Indonesia Swiss Asian Chamber of Commerce ikut serta dalam pertemuan dengan Menteri-menteri yang dikunjungi.


Stadler Rail dan PT Inka akan membangun perusahaan joint venture di Banyuwangi untuk memproduksi kereta api regional, light rail vehicle dan kereta dalam kota atau Metro dengan investasi mencapai US$210 juta. Pembangunan dimulai tahun 2020 dengan kapasitas 250 unit pertahun dan akan mencapai 500 unit tahun 2025 dan 1000 unit per tahun pada 2030.

Untuk mewujudkan pembangunan pabrik tersebut, akan diadakan 2 tahapan yaitu:

Tahap pertama, selama 2 tahun akan diadakan rekrutmen tenaga kerja domestik, pembangunan supply chain dan perencanaan pembangunan. Lalu dilanjutkan dengan progran train the trainer, pengenalan budaya kerja Stadler dan kemampuan membangun jaringan. 

Tahap kedua, pengiriman staf inti Stadler ke Indonesia yang akan kembali ke Swiss setelah staf Indonesia dalam menjalankan operasi pabrik sepenuhnya. 

Pihak Stadler juga memaparkan target market hasil produksi Stadler INKA selain untuk memenuhi kebutuhan pasar Indonesia yaitu ke negara Asia lainnya dan Pasifik serta Afrika Sub Sahara. 

"Tidak hanya hanya kebutuhan domestik yang tinggi, produksi Stadler Inka ini juga dapat dipasarkan di pasar ASEAN, Australia dan negara negara Afrika" ujar Duta Besar RI Bern Muliaman D Hadad. 

Hubungan historis Indonesia dengan Afrika merupakan nilai tambah dalam mempermudah pemasaran produksi Stadler Inka ke Afrika.



Foto: ist

Kebutuhan akan sarana transportasi darat merupakan salah satu fokus pembangunan infrastruktur Indonesia, kata Menteri BUMN dalam diskusi dengan Stadler pada hari yang sama. 

"INKA telah memainkan peran penting dalam memasok kebutuhan kereta api di Indonesia, adanya keterlibatan mitra asing yang mempunyai teknologi tinggi akan meningkatkan kapasitas PT Inka dalam memenuhi kebutuhan transportasi darat Indonesa" ujar Menteri Rini. 

Menteri BUMN juga menekankan pentingnya program pendidikan vokasi yang melibatkan dunia industri untuk mencetak generasi kerja siap pakai. 

Menteri Perindustrian dalam diskusi dengan delegasi Stadler menyatakan bahwa Indonesia akan dapat memberikan fasilitas tax holiday jika nilai investasi lebih dari US$200 juta. Fasilitas lebih lanjut diberikan jika Stadler membangun fasilitas pendidikan vokasi, khususnya vokasi perkeretaapian.

Menteri Koordinato Luhut juga mengatakan investasi Stadler dalam penciptaan lapangan pekerjaan dan membangun talent di bidang perkeretapian akan mendorong daya saing ekonomi Indonesia.

Pimpinan Stadler dan Dirut PT INKA telah menandatangani Head of Statement untuk membangun pabrik di Banyuwangi. Penandatanganan ini dilakukan dihadapan Bupati Banyuwangi Azwar Anas pada 7 Maret 2019.

Sebelumnya Indonesia telah melakukan pendekatan kepada Stadler yang dilakukan Duta Besar Muliaman Hadad dan Ketua Komite Indonesia SACC Jesse NG dari Bajak GmbH perihal Investasi. Pihak PT INKA juga telah mengunjungi Stadler di Bussnang, Swiss dan delegasi Stadler telah bertemu dengan pimpinan INKA dan meninjau fasilitas pabrik INKA di Madiun.




Foto: ist

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...abrik-kereta-api-di-banyuwangi-senilai-rp-3-t


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to export 16 cargoes of LNG to Singapore per year*
5th Mar 2019 23:55





Director General of Oil and Gas of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry Djoko Siswanto . (Antara News/Aji Cakti)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Indonesia plans to export 16 cargoes of liquefied natural gas (LNG) per year to Singapore starting 2020, an official said.

The LNG will come from Train-3 of Tangguh LNG Refinery based on an auction by BP Berau, Director General of Oil and Gas of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry Djoko Siswanto said here on Tuesday.

"We received approval from the government last Friday. The price is good. If I am not mistaken, it is 12.33 percent of Japan Crude Cocktail (JOC). But I will check it again," he stated after opening a trilateral meeting between Indonesia, Japan, and the United States.

Under the contract, 84 cargoes of LNG will be delivered in five years. In the first stage, four cargoes of LNG will be shipped, and later 16 cargoes of LNG will be shipped every year until 2025, he noted.

The Tangguh Train-3 Refinery project costs an estimated US$8 billion and is projected to be able to produce 700 million standard cubic feet per day.

The Indonesian government is looking into the possibility of cooperation with the US and Japan to develop LNG business to support their respective national energy security.

"There are many possible kinds of cooperation discussed at the forum of three countries this time, including the development of technology and the export and import of LNG," Chief of the Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKK Migas) Dwi Soetjipto remarked.

Soetjipto revealed that the market for Indonesia`s LNG is still widely open and that investors will have a lot of business opportunities if they invest in Indonesia.

When it comes to LNG, Indonesia is focusing on developing the existing natural resources, developing infrastructures to ensure LNG supplies, and managing LNG-based economy more properly.

Reporting by Afut Nusyirwan


Reporter: Antara

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina hopes to benefit from Petronas deal*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Sun, March 10, 2019 / 09:47 pm



The logo of state-owned oil and gas holding company Pertamina (Courtesy of/3dwarehouse.sketchup.com)
State energy holding company Pertamina hopes that its recent deal with Malaysia’s state-owned oil giant Petronas will help its businesses expand more efficiently in the long run amid fluctuations in the global oil price.

The deal, signed in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, in late February, would be an umbrella agreement for future business cooperation between both companies in terms of operational activities and other strategic measures, said Heru Setiawan who is Pertamina’s director of investment planning and risk management.

As a follow-up to a previous government-to-government agreement, the deal also enables the two parties to join hands in working on their overseas portfolios, or oil and gas fields outside of their respective countries.

Heru said there could be possible collaboration at the upstream, midstream and downstream sides, such as research and development, joint exploration activities, technology implementation in oil and gas blocks as well as the trade of products and the sharing of knowledge with regards to renewable energy.

As for collaboration in overseas field, Heru said, one example would be cooperation in oil refining in East Asia.

For the initial stage, the agreement already covered a crude swap mechanism, in which Pertamina’s oil production in Malaysia’s oilfields of Kikeh, Kimanis and Kidurong was exchanged with the one produced by Petronas in Indonesia’s Jabung and Ketapang fields.

“We are seeking countries that have an excess [refining] capacity as we know that the international Brent [crude price] is decreasing. Therefore, we can utilize the [excess] capacity,” Heru said. 

“In a nutshell, what we agreed upon with Petronas is whether we can use its refineries to process crude from [Pertamina’s production in] Malaysia. It can also be done for our crude [produced] in other countries.”

Pertamina Internasional EP (PIEP), which is Pertamina’s arm that is responsible for managing its overseas assets, handles fields in 12 countries, namely Iraq, Algeria, Malaysia, Canada, Colombia, France, Gabon, Italy, Myanmar, Namibia, Nigeria and Tanzania.

In Malaysia, PIEP owns shares in eight blocks, three of which are production blocks with each stake not higher than 25.5 percent. The Kikeh field is among the eight blocks, located at the offshore Block K near Sabah.

Heru added that beside the crude processing deal, Pertamina also discussed further cooperation with Petronas in oil and gas exploration activities in the Middle East and Africa, considering the fact that both companies own assets in those regions.

“In the upstream [sector], like our asset in Gabon, for example, Petronas also owns assets there. So, we can cooperate in our business operation, such as joint cargo or operations; we can share the infrastructures together,” he said. 

Pertamina upstream director Dharmawan Samsu said the company was also looking at increasing its stake in Malaysia’s oil and gas fields, including the Kikeh field. 

“We have a share [in Kikeh] of around 25 percent and there’s possibility for us to farm-in, but we are still in early discussions about the concept,” he said. 

Dharmawan, a former country head of British oil giant BP, said striking a long-term deal with Petronas was an effort to make Pertamina a global energy player. 

The statements from both Pertamina’s executives came against the backdrop of the company’s dwindling profitability, which is arguably due to the government’s order to not increase fuel prices, according to experts.

Pertamina finance director Pahala Mansury said the company had booked at least Rp 5 trillion (US$348.7 million) in profit last year, which was a far cry from the Rp 20 trillion it was able to post several years earlier.

He declined to confirm when reporters asked him whether the amount could be lower than Rp 10 trillion.

“I couldn’t say [whether it was lower than Rp 10 trillion]. We’ll have to wait for the final audit from the Supreme Audit Agency [BPK] and hopefully it [the result] can by published by the end of March,” he said. 

Separately, Toto Pranoto, the managing director of the University of Indonesia's Management Institute, told _The Jakarta Post_ that the government should improve the cost structure of state-owned enterprises, especially high-leveraged companies like Pertamina. 

“[The government] needs to strive for a better cost structure, especially for firms with a high leverage. […] By doing so, it will help [the companies’ finances] when their revenue growth isn’t doing well,” he said.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Marine Rouge said:


> *Pertamina hopes to benefit from Petronas deal*
> 
> Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Sun, March 10, 2019 / 09:47 pm
> 
> 
> 
> The logo of state-owned oil and gas holding company Pertamina (Courtesy of/3dwarehouse.sketchup.com)
> State energy holding company Pertamina hopes that its recent deal with Malaysia’s state-owned oil giant Petronas will help its businesses expand more efficiently in the long run amid fluctuations in the global oil price.
> 
> The deal, signed in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, in late February, would be an umbrella agreement for future business cooperation between both companies in terms of operational activities and other strategic measures, said Heru Setiawan who is Pertamina’s director of investment planning and risk management.
> 
> As a follow-up to a previous government-to-government agreement, the deal also enables the two parties to join hands in working on their overseas portfolios, or oil and gas fields outside of their respective countries.
> 
> Heru said there could be possible collaboration at the upstream, midstream and downstream sides, such as research and development, joint exploration activities, technology implementation in oil and gas blocks as well as the trade of products and the sharing of knowledge with regards to renewable energy.
> 
> As for collaboration in overseas field, Heru said, one example would be cooperation in oil refining in East Asia.
> 
> For the initial stage, the agreement already covered a crude swap mechanism, in which Pertamina’s oil production in Malaysia’s oilfields of Kikeh, Kimanis and Kidurong was exchanged with the one produced by Petronas in Indonesia’s Jabung and Ketapang fields.
> 
> “We are seeking countries that have an excess [refining] capacity as we know that the international Brent [crude price] is decreasing. Therefore, we can utilize the [excess] capacity,” Heru said.
> 
> “In a nutshell, what we agreed upon with Petronas is whether we can use its refineries to process crude from [Pertamina’s production in] Malaysia. It can also be done for our crude [produced] in other countries.”
> 
> Pertamina Internasional EP (PIEP), which is Pertamina’s arm that is responsible for managing its overseas assets, handles fields in 12 countries, namely Iraq, Algeria, Malaysia, Canada, Colombia, France, Gabon, Italy, Myanmar, Namibia, Nigeria and Tanzania.
> 
> In Malaysia, PIEP owns shares in eight blocks, three of which are production blocks with each stake not higher than 25.5 percent. The Kikeh field is among the eight blocks, located at the offshore Block K near Sabah.
> 
> Heru added that beside the crude processing deal, Pertamina also discussed further cooperation with Petronas in oil and gas exploration activities in the Middle East and Africa, considering the fact that both companies own assets in those regions.
> 
> “In the upstream [sector], like our asset in Gabon, for example, Petronas also owns assets there. So, we can cooperate in our business operation, such as joint cargo or operations; we can share the infrastructures together,” he said.
> 
> Pertamina upstream director Dharmawan Samsu said the company was also looking at increasing its stake in Malaysia’s oil and gas fields, including the Kikeh field.
> 
> “We have a share [in Kikeh] of around 25 percent and there’s possibility for us to farm-in, but we are still in early discussions about the concept,” he said.
> 
> Dharmawan, a former country head of British oil giant BP, said striking a long-term deal with Petronas was an effort to make Pertamina a global energy player.
> 
> The statements from both Pertamina’s executives came against the backdrop of the company’s dwindling profitability, which is arguably due to the government’s order to not increase fuel prices, according to experts.
> 
> Pertamina finance director Pahala Mansury said the company had booked at least Rp 5 trillion (US$348.7 million) in profit last year, which was a far cry from the Rp 20 trillion it was able to post several years earlier.
> 
> He declined to confirm when reporters asked him whether the amount could be lower than Rp 10 trillion.
> 
> “I couldn’t say [whether it was lower than Rp 10 trillion]. We’ll have to wait for the final audit from the Supreme Audit Agency [BPK] and hopefully it [the result] can by published by the end of March,” he said.
> 
> Separately, Toto Pranoto, the managing director of the University of Indonesia's Management Institute, told _The Jakarta Post_ that the government should improve the cost structure of state-owned enterprises, especially high-leveraged companies like Pertamina.
> 
> “[The government] needs to strive for a better cost structure, especially for firms with a high leverage. […] By doing so, it will help [the companies’ finances] when their revenue growth isn’t doing well,” he said.



It would be better and highly appreciate if Indonesia offer the majority ownership of PERTAMINA to PETRONAS ... So, PERTAMINA can expand its business globally through PTERONAS's business network ...

As a subsidiary of PETRONAS .. The contribution of PERTAMINA to the Government of Indonesia such as Tax, Export, FX Income/Revenue, Production and Distribution of Oil and Gas products etc will be higher and more profitable (more efficient and focus in its business)... Maybe . there will be huge protest in Indonesia by your ultra nationalist ... but .. it will be not a big issue or concerns because it will benefit for both parties ...


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia plans to fuel all diesel power plants with CPO within two years*
_The Jakarta Post - Mon, March 11, 2019/01:10 pm_

Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan says the government is giving state-owned electricity company PLN two years to fuel all diesel power plants in the country with biodiesel made from crude palm oil (CPO).

Speaking before hundreds of students and other Indonesians living in Japan, Jonan said in Tokyo on Sunday that PLN was currently carrying out a study on how to convert CPO into fuel that could be used for diesel power plants.

“PLN is trying to use palm oil. Currently, the Plaju refinery [in South Sumatra] converts palm oil into diesel fuel,” said Jonan in a statement received on Monday.

Jonan was in Japan to explain to the Indonesians in the country the achievements made in energy development during the four years President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has been in office. Indonesian Ambassador to Japan Arifin Tasrif also attended the event at the Indonesian Embassy.

The government had made it mandatory for refineries to produce 20 percent blended biodiesel (B20) since September last year and currently it has been conducting research into the use of B100 biodiesel as the major source of energy in trying to reduce the dependency on fossil fuels.

Jonan said the main aim of the Jokowi administration was to continue the energy program of previous governments with an emphases on energy distribution to remote areas. To implement the program, the government distributed solar-powered lamps (LTSHE) to 2,519 villages, particularly those not connected to any PLN electricity grid.

Jonan said the LTSHE program contributed 0.12 percent to the national electrification program. He added that the distribution of such technology was needed since PLN electricity networks could not be constructed any time soon in those areas because of geographical challenges. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...l-power-plants-with-cpo-within-two-years.html


=======



UMNOPutra said:


> It would be better and highly appreciate if Indonesia offer the majority ownership of PERTAMINA to PETRONAS ... So, PERTAMINA can expand its business globally through PTERONAS's business network ...
> 
> As a subsidiary of PETRONAS .. The contribution of PERTAMINA to the Government of Indonesia such as Tax, Export, FX Income/Revenue, Production and Distribution of Oil and Gas products etc will be higher and more profitable (more efficient and focus in its business)... Maybe . there will be huge protest in Indonesia by your ultra nationalist ... but .. it will be not a big issue or concerns because it will benefit for both parties ...



Interesting. Sure.. But first Malaysia must pledge loyalty to Indonesia and become our 36th province. 

.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*How are SOEs performing under Jokowi?*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, March 12, 2019 / 06:48 am



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (third left), along with state-owned electricity firm PLN president director Sofyan Basyir (left), SOE Minister Rini Soemarno (right), Energy and Mineral Resource Minister Igantius Jonan (second right) and Sidrap Regent Rusdi Masse, pushes a button during the inauguration of a wind farm in Mattirotasi, Sidrap, South Sulawesi in 2018. (Courtesy of /Presidential Palace)
Since President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo assumed power in 2014, he has made infrastructure development one of his main programs, with many state-owned enterprises (SOEs) involved in most of the projects.

The decision of the administration to give SOEs the infrastructure projects has left the business community with a question about fairness.

Meanwhile, there are also questions about the financial performance of these state-owned companies and the situation of the state budget regarding the financing of those projects. 

Less than two months before the April 17 presidential election, the government hosted a meeting in Jakarta with leaders of about150 SOEs, reminding them about how supportive the government is for their activities.

SOE Minister Rini Soemarno emphasized that the support for the SOEs started at the beginning of President Jokowi's tenure in 2014.

"The goal is to illustrate that for the last four years [until 2018], we [SOEs] have been fully supported by Jokowi, especially in the first days of the government when he made capital injections into SOEs," she said.

"[The capital injection] allowed us to invest and to complete many of the government's programs, especially for connectivity."

The total capital expenditure (capex) of the SOEs was Rp 221 trillion (US$15.6 billion) in 2015, which doubled to Rp 487 trillion in 2018, according a document obtained by _The Jakarta Post_.

The capex was mainly for infrastructure projects, which had been the main mission of the Jokowi administration for the last four years before it changed its focus to human development this year.

The government debt, however, rose 84.2 percent from Rp 1.2 trillion in 2015 to Rp 2.3 trillion last year and then its third-party funds (DPK) also rose 30.3 percent from Rp 2.4 trillion in 2015 to Rp 3.2 trillion.

“[Growing debt] is normal, just like [for] any other growing company," SOE Ministry secretary Imam Apriyanto said. "The amount of debt is still at a safe level.”

Meanwhile, the total assets of SOEs as of December 2018 were worth Rp 8.09 trillion, 40.4 percent higher than their total assets worth Rp 5.7 trillion in 2015.

The profits of SOEs grew 25.3 percent to Rp 188 trillion last year, up from Rp 150 trillion in 2015, making their contribution to the state budget in the form of taxes, non-tax revenues and dividends Rp 422 trillion, a 39.2 percent increase from 2015.

“By the end of this year, we aim to book Rp 200 trillion in profits, a 6.3 percent [increase] from last year's Rp 188 trillion,” Imam said.

When asked about the number of SOEs that are still recording losses, Rini said there were fewer than a dozen.

Imam explained that two of them were the state-owned PT Merpati Nusantara Airlines and the state postal service, PT Pos Indonesia.

“The clear message from the minister to them [the SOEs in a loss position] is that there must be no more cases of salary payment delays, especially cases of unpaid salaries,” he said.

Back in November, it was reported that Merpati had a total debt of Rp 10.95 trillion: Rp 1.09 trillion owed to preferential creditors, Rp 5.99 trillion to concurrent creditors and Rp 3.87 trillion to separate creditors.

Meanwhile, the latest news about Pos Indonesia’s financial problems was that workers were not paid their salaries for at least a month earlier this year.

In the energy sector, Imam said state-owned energy holding company Pertamina and state-owned electricity firm PLN still booked profits last year. He did not disclose the exact amounts.

Pertamina finance director Pahala Mansury said last year the firm booked at least Rp 5 trillion in profits. “We’ll wait for the final audit from the Supreme Audit Agency [BPK] and hopefully it could by published by end of March,” he said.

In previous years, the company was able to book profits of at least Rp 20 trillion, so Rp 5 trillion would be only 25 percent of the norm.

Imam of the SOE Ministry said the government has not yet devised a plan to privatize SOEs in a bid to increase their capital this year, but only focused on completing the program to set up “holding” programs.

“[The programs to set up holding companies that are] in the pipeline are for infrastructure, housing, pharmaceuticals and asset management. By doing this, we could speed up the process of getting extra funds and avoid the use of the state budget,” he said.

Commenting on the performance of SOEs under the four years of Jokowi’s tenure, an SOE expert from the University of Indonesia, Toto Pranoto, said the establishment of holding companies has proven to be effective.

“In some parts, the holding company has shown a positive trend, but there’s still room for improvement. Cement and fertilizer holdings have gone well, but the plantation holding company still lacks improvement,” he said.

Fertilizer and cement holding companies were set up before the 2000s under the names of the Pupuk Indonesia Holding Company (PIHC) and PT Semen Indonesia.

The move was followed by the setting up of a plantation-forestry holding company under the name PTPN III in 2014, three years later by the Pertamina energy holding company and four years later by the PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium mining holding company.

Another task, Toto said, is to slim down the cost structures of several SOEs, especially of SOEs that have big leverage, such as PLN, state-owned steel producer Krakatau Steel, national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia and Pertamina.

Toto said he believes the aim of having total profits from SOEs of Rp 200 trillion this year would not be easy as the growth of revenues is not big enough because of global factors, such as growing trade protectionism.

“So [to achieve the target] they need to radically repair the cost structure [in each SOE], or basically make all activities more efficient as that would compensate for the low growth in revenues.” he said.
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/03/11/how-are-soes-performing-under-jokowi.html


----------



## Nike

*Consumer Price Index: Indonesian Inflation Eases to Near-Decade Low*
11 Maret 2019 | 

Consumer Price Index
Food Prices
BPS
Electricity Price
Fuel
Inflation
Based on the latest data from Statistics Indonesia (BPS), consumer prices in Indonesia grew 2.57 percent year-on-year (y/y) in February 2019, a near-decade low, and below our forecast of 2.75 percent (y/y). The last time we saw this low level of inflation in Indonesia was back in November 2009.

Government policies are key reason for low inflation, particularly the government’s efforts to keep the food supply at adequate levels (by carefully monitoring and acting once a shortage is on the horizon). Another key reason that allows low inflation in Indonesia is the government’s decision (which was already made and announced last year) to leave prices of subsidized fuels and electricity unchanged until late-2019.

On a monthly basis, consumer prices fell 0.08 percent in February 2019, led by a drop in food prices and prices of non-subsidized fuels. Food prices that experienced deflation last month included chicken meat, eggs, red onions, chillies, cooking oil and sugar. It is common to see deflation in February as prices are still easing after the peak in the December/January period, while food prices tend to ease ahead of the start of the big harvest season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> *Consumer Price Index: Indonesian Inflation Eases to Near-Decade Low*
> 11 Maret 2019 |
> 
> Consumer Price Index
> Food Prices
> BPS
> Electricity Price
> Fuel
> Inflation
> Based on the latest data from Statistics Indonesia (BPS), consumer prices in Indonesia grew 2.57 percent year-on-year (y/y) in February 2019, a near-decade low, and below our forecast of 2.75 percent (y/y). The last time we saw this low level of inflation in Indonesia was back in November 2009.
> 
> Government policies are key reason for low inflation, particularly the government’s efforts to keep the food supply at adequate levels (by carefully monitoring and acting once a shortage is on the horizon). Another key reason that allows low inflation in Indonesia is the government’s decision (which was already made and announced last year) to leave prices of subsidized fuels and electricity unchanged until late-2019.
> 
> On a monthly basis, consumer prices fell 0.08 percent in February 2019, led by a drop in food prices and prices of non-subsidized fuels. Food prices that experienced deflation last month included chicken meat, eggs, red onions, chillies, cooking oil and sugar. It is common to see deflation in February as prices are still easing after the peak in the December/January period, while food prices tend to ease ahead of the start of the big harvest season.



This is great.....Jokowi has overall managed the economy better than predecessors would you say?


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> This is great.....Jokowi has overall managed the economy better than predecessors would you say?



I would say he is better but not much by bigger margin well afterall most of Indonesian president is not clueless about economy policy except Soekarno, some fundamental problem still persist like current account deficit, low investment growth, rising import bill on energy sector and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> This is great.....Jokowi has overall managed the economy better than predecessors would you say?



Overall he did achieve more in less time with less budget. However the main problem is although Jokowi has great vision overall, his vision doesn't translate well down the chain of command. Most of the time the peoples in ministerial level or provincial and municipal level completely failed to implement his policy or sometime even make thing worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Lippo says Meikarta project to be fully back on track*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, March 13, 2019 / 10:33 am



An aerial photo taken on Tuesday shows the construction of apartment buildings at Meikarta in Cikarang, Bekasi regency, West Java. (Antara/Hafidz Mubarak A. )
The Lippo Group has expressed confidence that the Meikarta township in Bekasi, West Java, which was under a spotlight because of a high-profile corruption case, would soon get back on track as the group was committed to pouring fresh money into the project.

The group says the commitment to Meikarta was part of its business “revitalization” plan following a recent reshuffling of its boards of directors and commissioners.

PT Lippo Karawaci chief executive officer (CEO) John Riady said he was not ready to explain the details of the plans for the Meikarta project, including the funds that would be disbursed for it. “What is sure is that the Meikarta development will be 100 percent completed,” John said on Tuesday as reported by _kontan.co.id_.

Previously, the Lippo Group announced that the company would attempt to raise US$1.01 billion, $730 million of which was expected to come from the rights issue of PT Lippo Karawaci, while another $280 million was expected to come from asset divestment.

The Riady family, through PT Inti Anugerah Pratama, would act as a standby buyer for the corporate action. “The rights issue is to be completed in the first half of this year,” John said, adding that the divestment process was expected to be completed in the second half.

He said PT Lippo Karawaci would sell Mall Puri in West Jakarta to the Lippo Malls Indonesia Retail Trust, whose agreement had been signed on Monday.

John said if the fundraising was successful, Lippo would carry out expansion and repay some of its debts, including buying back up to $150 million of its $410 million in senior notes that would mature in 2022 and $425 million in senior notes that would mature in 2026.

Apart from using the proceeds to carry out buyback and to finance the expansion plan, they would also be used to pay interest on the company’s debt.

John said Lippo Karawaci planned to boost the performance of its three business segments – property, retail business and healthcare services.

On property, he added, the company would no longer focus on luxury apartments, but it would also develop residences for middle-income people. (bbn)


----------



## UMNOPutra

katarabhumi said:


> Interesting. Sure.. But first Malaysia must pledge loyalty to Indonesia and become our 36th province.
> .



Read this good article ... maybe Indonesia will accept our offer to acquire PERTAMINA as a subsidiary of PETRONAS ..
https://www.businessinsider.com/unl...etronas-and-indonesias-pertamina-2019-3/?IR=T


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Read this good article ... maybe Indonesia will accept our offer to acquire PERTAMINA as a subsidiary of PETRONAS ..
> https://www.businessinsider.com/unl...etronas-and-indonesias-pertamina-2019-3/?IR=T



You better focus and fix your Khazanah first before boasting about your Petronas in this thread

*Khazanah posts loss before tax of RM6.27b in 2018, unveils fresh mandate
*
KUALA LUMPUR: Sovereign wealth fund Khazanah Nasional Bhd posted a loss before tax of RM6.27bil in 2018 compared to a profit before tax of RM2.89bil a year earlier.

"Profitability was affected due to fewer divestments, reduced dividend income and higher impairments, during a period of transition for Khazanah in an unfavourable market," it said in a statement on Tuesday.

Its net worth adjusted (NWA) declined by 21.6% to RM91bil on Dec 31, 2018, from RM116bil a year ago. Its realisable asset value fell to RM136bil from RM157bil during the same period.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/business...ce-reveals-fresh-mandate/#m8QGepakjYCjDTwD.99


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> You better focus and fix your Khazanah first before boasting about your Petronas in this thread
> 
> *Khazanah posts loss before tax of RM6.27b in 2018, unveils fresh mandate
> *
> KUALA LUMPUR: Sovereign wealth fund Khazanah Nasional Bhd posted a loss before tax of RM6.27bil in 2018 compared to a profit before tax of RM2.89bil a year earlier.
> 
> "Profitability was affected due to fewer divestments, reduced dividend income and higher impairments, during a period of transition for Khazanah in an unfavourable market," it said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> Its net worth adjusted (NWA) declined by 21.6% to RM91bil on Dec 31, 2018, from RM116bil a year ago. Its realisable asset value fell to RM136bil from RM157bil during the same period.
> 
> Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/business...ce-reveals-fresh-mandate/#m8QGepakjYCjDTwD.99



So BUMN holding of ours should buy Khazanah and made Khazanah subsidiary of BUMN Holding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Sah! Lubuk Linggau-Bengkulu Segera Dibangun Tol*
*Dana Aditiasari* - detikFinance





Foto: Dana Aditiasari




*Bengkulu* - Pembangunan infrastruktur di era pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) terus berlanjut. Teranyar adalah Provinsi Bengkulu yang segera punya jalan tol yang membentang di ruas Lubuk Linggau yang ada di Sumatera Selatan menuju Bengkulu. 

Hal itu ditandai dengan penandatanganan Perjanjian Pengusahaan Jalan Tol (PPJT) jalan Tol Lubuk Linggau-Curup-Bengkulu. Penandatanganan PPJT dilakukan oleh Kepala Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol (BPJT) Danang Parikesit dan Direktur Utama PT Hutama Karya, Bintang Perbowo di Balai Semarak, Bengkulu, Jumat (15/3/2019).

Tol ini direncanakan memiliki total panjang 95 km dan menjadi tol pertama di Bengkulu. Jalan tol ini sekaligus menjadi bagian dari ruas tol Trans Sumatera yang juga tengah dikebut pembangunannya.


Direktur Utama HK Bintang Perbowo mengatakan keberadaan tol ini akan sangat membantu lalu lintas dari Bengkulu yang merupakan kawasan pantai dan pelabuhan di sisi barat Sumatera dengan sejumlah wilayah lain di sebelah timur Pulau Sumatera.

"Bayangkan, ini (Bengkulu) kan di laut selatan, laut terbuka di sini. Itu pasti kapal besar semua yang bersandar. Kalau jalannya kecil, bagaimana barang dari kapal-kapal besar itu mau diangkut ke tengah," sebut dia di sela seremoni penandatanganan PPJT tersebut.

*Baca juga: *Hadiah Jalan Tol untuk Warga Bengkulu


Untuk pembiayaan sendiri, Bintang mengatakan, total biayanya akan mencapai Rp 33,12 triliun yang bersumber dari Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN) dan pinjaman perbankan.

"Karena ini LHR-nya (lalu lintas harian rata-ratanya) masih kecil, kemungkinan porsi PMN-nya akan lebih besar, bisa 60%, 40%-nya pinjaman bank," tandas dia.

Hadir dalam seremoni penandatanganan tersebut Gubernur Bengkulu Rohidin Mersyah, Menteri Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PUPR) Basuki Hadimuljono dan sejumlah pejabat lainnya.

Selain ditugaskan menggarap Tol Lubuk Linggau-Curup-Bengkulu, PUPR juga akan meminta Hutama Karya membangun 2 ruas tol lain, yakni Tol Indralaya-Muara Enim sepanjang 88 km dan Muara Enim-Lubuk Linggau sepanjang 125 km.

https://m.detik.com/finance/infrastruktur/d-4469455/sah-lubuk-linggau-bengkulu-segera-dibangun-tol


----------



## Nike

*Industry Minister targets footwear exports to reach US$6.5 billion*
15th Mar 2019 19:57







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto is optimistic that the exports of national footwear products would increase US$6.5 billion in 2019 and reach $10 billion in the next four years.

"Moreover, Indonesia has signed the CEPA with Australia and the European Free Trade Association (EFTA). This has the potential to expand the export market for our manufactured products," Hartarto noted in his statement in Jakarta on Friday.

The footwear industry is one of the mainstay manufacturing sectors that is able to contribute significantly to the national economy.

This is reflected in the growth of the leather industry group, with leather goods and footwear recording a significant increase of 9.42 percent in 2018, as compared to some 2.22 percent in 2017.

Last year's achievement exceeded the national economic growth at 5.17 percent.

"National footwear exports also increased by 4.13 percent, from US$4.91 billion in 2017 to $5.11 billion in 2018," Hartarto pointed out.

The industry minister explained that the footwear industry was being prioritized owing to its development as an export-oriented, labor-intensive sector.

"Along with the textile and clothing industry, the footwear industry is also prepared to enter the industrial era 4.0, so that it is more globally competitive and the exports rise. PT KMK is one model that applies the future of production," he added.

EDITED BY INE 

Reporter: Eliswan Azly

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina, Aramco not on same page regarding Cilacap refinery upgrade*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, March 14, 2019 / 11:51 pm



Two employees check a refinery in Cilacap, Central Java. (Antara/Idhad Zakaria)
A plan to revitalize Pertamina’s refinery in Cilacap, Central Java, is still full of uncertainty as the state-owned energy holding company has not sealed a partnership deal with Saudi Arabian oil giant Saudi Aramco.

Before getting to the final talk for a deal in June, the two companies have to settle a discussion regarding the valuation of the refinery, known as enterprise value (EV).

Pertamina director of refinery and petrochemical megaprojects Ignatius Tallulembang said talks on the valuation of the refinery would be concluded by the end of March. 

“Once we [settle] the valuation [EV], which is carried out by a third party, we will report to our partner. And if the agreement with Aramco can’t be completed by June, we will terminate it and look for other options,” he said. 

The valuation work is now being done by a global consulting firm PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC). 

If no deal is reached, Ignatius said, Pertamina could either find a new partner or upgrade the refinery by itself. 

“One thing is for sure, the project will still go on, either with us doing it alone or with another partner. If we continue [with Aramco], the next steps are the engineering phase and setting up the joint company,” he said.

Previously, Aramco pledged to invest US$6 billion in the revitalization of the Cilacap refinery. However, the company has set several conditions for the investment, including incentives from the government such as tax holidays and the handover of assets to its subsidiary in Indonesia.

A preliminary agreement, known as heads of agreement (HoA), between the two firms was signed in November 2015.

The revitalization is expected to increase the production capacity to 400,000 barrels per day of fuel meeting the Euro V standard.

However, one big problem concerns a difference in valuation of the facility between Pertamina and Aramco, which has seen the project progress at snail’s pace in the past four years. 

In an official document of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry dated Feb. 14, Pertamina stated that the EV of the Cilacap refinery was US$5.66 billion, while Aramco values it at $2.8 billion.

The difference in valuation prompted Pertamina to hire PwC to reassess the refinery. 

“[The Cilacap refinery project] needs a boost from Saudi Crown Prince [Mohammed bin Salman] to approve Pertamina’s valuation or the new valuation to be submitted by PwC,” reads one of the statements in the document.

Cilacap is only one of Pertamina’s six refinery projects -- four for upgrades of existing refineries and two for new ones -- completion of which is now targeted for date late 2026.

That date marks the second delay from the initial deadline of completing all projects in 2021.

The upgraded and new refineries reflect Pertamina’s effort to double its refining capacity to 2 million barrels of oil per day (bopd) by 2025 from only 1 million bopd at present.

The existing refineries are located in: Cilacap, Central Java; Balongan, West Java; Dumai, Riau and Balikpapan, East Kalimantan. Meanwhile, the two new refineries are the Tuban and Bontang facilities in East Java and East Kalimantan, respectively. 

The total investment for these projects is expected to reach US$45 billion or Rp 600 trillion. That marks a steep increase from only Rp 210 trillion in the initial plan.

When asked about progress on the other refineries, Ignatius said the company was in the stage of looking for a partner for the Balikpapan refinery and had set a September deadline to achieve this.

“Hopefully we will already have the partner for the Balikpapan refinery in September. Right now, there are a lot of potential partners, such as [Russian oil firm] Rosneft and [Azerbaijan’s] Socar,” he said, adding that there were a total of nine potential partners. 

Rosneft is already a partner for Pertamina on the Tuban refinery project, which will cost around $16 billion.

Meanwhile, regarding the Tuban refinery, Ignatius said the land procurement issue had been settled following approval from the president.

The refinery projects have been criticized over delays and cancellations due to uncertainty in policies and a lack of funding, says global think tank BMI Research, a unit of the Fitch group. 

“Indonesia's regulatory and bureaucratic landscape remains among the most complex in the region. We believe it will continue to stand in the way of meaningful projects in the coming years,” BMI Research said in a 2018 report. 

Commenting on the slow progress of Pertamina’s refinery projects, Golkar lawmaker Ridwan Hisjam said the delay also delayed benefits for the small-business economy near the sites. 

“The damage [of the project’s slow progress] is born by the local people. They are waiting for the social and economic impacts of the projects. Unfortunately, they still haven’t get those,” he said.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Improves Ranking on Global Intellectual Property Index*
BY : SARAH YUNIARNI

MARCH 07, 2018

Jakarta. Indonesia has increased its ranking on the United States Chamber of Commerce's 2018 International Intellectual Property Index this year, which shows that the government's efforts to protect copyrights are starting to bear fruit.

The sixth edition of the annual report titled "Create," published last month, shows the state of intellectual property rights in the world's 50 biggest economies.

The index uses 40 indicators in eight categories to evaluate which policies and efforts have been effective in protecting intellectual property rights.

Indonesia scored 12.14 compared with last year's 9.64, putting it in 43th place – just above India (44), but below Thailand (41), Vietnam (40), Brunei (35) and Singapore (9).

Topping the list are the United States, Britain, Sweden, France and Germany.

Patrick Kilbride, vice president of international intellectual property for the Global Innovation Policy Center at the US Chamber of Commerce, said music and film are two of the sectors that have improved the most in Indonesia.

"Indonesia does well [in the creative industry]. I think copyright helps to preserve [intellectual property]. It's a vehicle for cultural experience," he said.

The report also notes that Indonesia has improved measures to control copyright infringements through an online system. The government and the creative and advertising industry established the Infringing Website List to address such cases in the creative industry.

The report lauds the government's framework for intellectual property rights, which was established across ministries. It notes that over the past decade, the country has had an inter-ministerial group tasked with the enforcement of these rights.

Through a 2006 presidential decree, the government also created a national intellectual property task force, which is responsible for designing policies and measures to enforce intellectual property rights.

The task force, which consists of cabinet-level officials from the ministries of industry, trade, finance, foreign affairs, justice and home affairs, reports directly to the president.

Biotech, Software

However, Kilbride said the biotechnology and software sectors are still vulnerable in the country.

"Foreign companies operating in that space [biotech and software] may be less inclined to bring their products to Indonesia and must be less inclined to invest in domestic innovation," Kilbride said.

The report further highlights certain weaknesses Indonesia still has to address, such as limited participation in international intellectual property treaties, copyright piracy and a 2016 law that has proven to be a barrier to foreign companies entering the country, as it requires them to transfer all patented technologies and processes.

Kilbride said 80 percent of research and development in Indonesia is currently state-funded, but that it should be the exact opposite. Private companies are deterred from investing or expanding in the country if there are no clear regulations on intellectual property rights.

"The private sector doesn't have enough confidence in the domestic system to take risks. Intellectual property is to enable risk-taking. If you are in a sector with a high cost of entry, maybe it takes a long time to take a product to market, from research to development and testing. It costs a lot of money. You won't want to spend a lot of money without rock-solid rights," Kilbride said.

He said Indonesia will do well in the coming years as it has a large population, dynamic economy, young workforce and abundant natural resources. However, innovation is key.

"With strong intellectual property protections, the industry would be willing to invest in Indonesia; to invest in R&D. [This will] put Indonesia on the cutting edge of global technology and help it to overcome the middle-income trap," Kilbride said.


https://jakartaglobe.id/context/indonesia-improves-ranking-on-global-intellectual-property-index


----------



## Nike

*Governor plans to build railroad in South Sulawesi*
16th Mar 2019 17:51







Makassar (ANTARA) - South Sulawesi Governor HM Nurdin Abdullah plans to build a railroad in the southern part of South Sulawesi.

"There used to be a train route in the Dutch era to the south. It was what the BPPT wanted to explore," Abdullah noted in a statement in Makassar on Saturday.

He explained that it was in line with the Ministry of Transportation's program that was also focused on making South Sulawesi one of the centers of railway development in Indonesia.

The governor added that work on the Makassar-Parepare train project is still ongoing and must be completed.

"The train and railroad will be imported from Japan. The train model is a fast train one. Hence, it needs to be studied first. There are cars from Hokkaido. Try to examine whether it is suitable for our conditions," he stated.

The study conducted by BPPT will serve as the basis for taking the right decision later. To support this, the next plan is to hold a joint office of the South Sulawesi Provincial Government-BPPT.

"We will hold an office here, specifically with the BPPT to design our train needs," he remarked.

In addition to the train team, a special team will each be deployed for accelerating agricultural, fisheries, and livestock development.
Editing by Eliswan Azly
EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Antara

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia joins the 2019 Matta Fair in Kuala Lumpur*
16th Mar 2019 17:24





Illustration. Indonesian entrepreneurs join the "Matta Fair" exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (ANTARA PHOTO / Aulia Badar)

Kuala Lumpur (ANTARA) - Indonesia through the Ministry of Tourism participated in the 2019 Matta Fair International exhibition in Hall 3, Putra World Trade Center (PWTC) Kuala Lumpur, which was held on March 15-17, 2019.

"Participation in this annual activity is one of the efforts to continue the promotion program of the Ministry of Tourism which focuses on 'branding' and 'selling'," said Deputy Minister of Marketing Development, Rizki Handayani in Kuala Lumpur, Saturday.

Rizki said Indonesia's participation in this activity was to promote and maintain the existence of Indonesian tourism in the world, especially the ASEAN region, in addition as an effort to continue the Ministry of Tourism's program promoting "Wonderful Indonesia".

"Malaysia is the main market focus of concern from the Ministry of Tourism in its efforts to promote tourism to ASEAN countries.

At this year's participation, Indonesia presented a 180-square-meter pavilion with the main theme of Banyuwangi which raised the architecture of the Osing house and the atmosphere at the Sabha Swagata Blambangan Hall, "he said.

Participants who joined the Indonesian booth consisted of 22 Indonesian tourism industries (travel agents / tour operators, hotels and tourist attractions) representing the destinations of North Sumatra, West Sumatra, Riau, DKI Jakarta, West Java, Central Java, DI Yogyakarta, East Java, Bali and West Nusa Tenggara.

"They will bring tour packages which of course are ready to be offered to buyers through cooperation with local Malaysian travel agents. The travel agent industry, hotel and resort industry agents will intensify promotions and business meetings with buyers or customers who come, "he said.

Aside from being a place to promote tourist destinations in Indonesia, the 2019 Matta Fair is also expected to generate potential transactions for tour packages in an effort to bring Malaysian tourists on a large scale to Indonesia.

The program in the Indonesian pavilion is held by the Indonesian tourism industry, information services and distribution of tourism promotion materials by the ministry of tourism, New Indonesia Destination Corner which will elevate Banyuwangi and Lake Toba destinations, Gimmick and Gift Redemption, Coffee & Refreshment Corner which will serve delicious coffee and snacks typical of Banyuwangi, and Photobooth Corner.

MATTA Fair 2019 is a potential place to continue the promotion program of the Ministry of Tourism which focuses on "branding" and "selling" because it is a "business to customer" exhibition that enables industry players in Indonesia to expand their market networks and offer Indonesian tourism packages with through its local partner in Malaysia.

"The promotion that has been focusing on" selling "has begun to be balanced with 'branding' again. Especially for two new destinations, namely Banyuwangi in East Java and Lake Toba in North Sumatra.

Making use of direct flights from Kuala Lumpur to Banyuwangi by Citilink which has been opened since December 19, 2018 The Ministry of Tourism is very aggressively promoting Banyuwangi destinations to the Malaysian market as a choice of themed attractions exploring nature, relax and heritage, "he said.

As for Lake Toba, by utilizing the plan to reopen AirAsia's direct flight routes from Kuala Lumpur to Lake Toba in April 2019, the Ministry of Tourism is still consistent in promoting it to the Malaysian market as a tourist destination that is also themed 'exploring culture and nature,' he said.

Reporter: Eliswan Azly

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*President orders extension of FL Tobing Airport's runway*
17th Mar 2019 15:03





President Joko Widodo inaugurated Sibolga port in Central Tapanuli district, North Sumatra province, on Sunday (March 17, 2019). (Desca Lidya Natalia)

Sibolga, N Sumatra (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has ordered the extension of Ferdinand Lumban (FL) Tobing Airport's runway in Sibolga, Central Tapanuli district, North Sumatra province.

"When I had just descended from the plane at the airport, the Central Tapanuli district head proposed the extension of the runway. (The Sibolga) mayor also proposed the extension of the runway to enable wide-bodied planes to land," the president said while inaugurating Sibolga port in Central Tapanuli on Sunday.

The president further ordered Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi who was also present at the inauguration ceremony to extend the airport's runway.

"How many flights are there from Jakarta (to Sibolga) everyday? There are one flight (from Jakarta) and two to three flights from other regions. I hope the number could be increased to more than seven to boost the economy," he said.

The government was encouraging the growth and improvement of land, sea and air transportation services, he said.

"Mr. Transportation Minister will calculate it (the cost) so not only sea transportation but also air transportation will grow. The palm oil and mining industries here begin to grow well and that we must pay attention to facilities related to land, sea and air transportation services," he said.

He believed that after the central government had built infrastructures regional governments could prepare new economic growth centres.

"Our task is preparing infrastructures, while the tasks of provincial, municipal and district governments is preparing new economic growth centers. I believe there will be more companies engaged in mining, palm oil and fishery sectors here the more so because facilities including processing units have been built," he said.

State port operator PT Pelindo 1 has completed the construction of Sibolga port including the arrangement of multi-purpose terminal, the expansion of pier for containers and general cargoes, the expansion of ferry pier, the construction of container yard and the instalation of fix crane.

Also present at the inauguration ceremony were First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo, State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, Chief of the Presidential Staff Moeldoko, North Sumatra Governor Utara Edy Rahmayadi, Deputy Chief of the Golkar Party's Honorary Council Akbar Tanjung, Pelindo 1 President Director Bambang Eka Cahyana, Central Tapanuli District Head Bakhtiar Ahmad Sibarani, and Sibolga Mayor Syarfi Hutauruk

Reporting by Desca Lidya Natalia , Suharto 

Reporter: Antara

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's railway industry can become global player: minister*
26th Jan 2019 15:11





Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (second left) visited Stadler Rail Group headquarters in Bussnang, Switzerland. (ANTARA News/Industry Ministry PR)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Indonesia's railway industry has improved its competitiveness through cooperation with global companies that will allow transfer of technology, and improve its role in the global supply chain, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto stated.

Hartarto made the statement after visiting the Stadler Rail Group headquarters in Bussnang, Switzerland, on Friday (Jan 25), as quoted in a statement obtained here on Saturday.

State-run train manufacturer PT INKA (Persero) has signed an agreement with the Swiss railway company Stadler Rail Group.

"Stadler is a player in the railway industry in Europe and also the world`s fourth-largest producer. This is a momentum for PT INKA to derive mutual benefit," he stated.

The two companies have agreed to build an integrated train manufacturing firm in Banyuwangi District of East Java, with a total investment of Rp30 trillion. In its first stage, the company will disburse Rp500 billion of investment.

Under the agreement, PT INKA will prepare a 12-hectare plot of land, while Stadler will provide the technology, machinery, and market.

The project is expected to absorb some two thousand workers.

"The cooperation is expected to open wider the export market for both companies, as each of them already has their networks," Hartarto remarked.

PT INKA can focus its market on Bangladesh, India, Sri Lanka, and the Philippines, while Stadler could meet the market demand in Singapore and Australia.

With its advanced technology, the new factory in Banyuwangi can produce various types of trains, such as light rail transit, metro, and high-speed train.

The factory can produce four coaches a day or more than one thousand coaches a year.

"We are encouraging the national railway industry to dominate the domestic market and improve its role in the global supply chain," he noted.

Reporting by Sella Panduarsa Gareta, Sri Haryati
Reporter: Antara

Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

*Governor plans to build railroad in South Sulawesi*
Reporter: Antara 16th March 2019







South Sulawesi Governor HM Nurdin Abdullah plans to build a railroad in the southern part of South Sulawesi. (Antara Photo/Syaiful Arif)
Makassar (ANTARA) - South Sulawesi Governor HM Nurdin Abdullah plans to build a railroad in the southern part of South Sulawesi.

"There used to be a train route in the Dutch era to the south. It was what the BPPT wanted to explore," Abdullah noted in a statement in Makassar on Saturday.

He explained that it was in line with the Ministry of Transportation's program that was also focused on making South Sulawesi one of the centers of railway development in Indonesia.

The governor added that work on the Makassar-Parepare train project is still ongoing and must be completed.

"The train and railroad will be imported from Japan. The train model is a fast train one. Hence, it needs to be studied first. There are cars from Hokkaido. Try to examine whether it is suitable for our conditions," he stated.

The study conducted by BPPT will serve as the basis for taking the right decision later. To support this, the next plan is to hold a joint office of the South Sulawesi Provincial Government-BPPT.

"We will hold an office here, specifically with the BPPT to design our train needs," he remarked.

In addition to the train team, a special team will each be deployed for accelerating agricultural, fisheries, and livestock development.
Editing by Eliswan Azly
EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf


COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Indonesia nets $931.6m for cigarette exports*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, March 18, 2019 / 10:23 am



Female workers package cigarettes at a factory in Kudus, Central Java. (Antara/Yusuf Nugroho)
Industry Minister Airlangga Hartanto has said Indonesia exported cigarettes worth US$931.6 million last year, up 2.98 percent from $904.7 million in 2017.

He added that the cigarette excise was recorded at Rp 153 trillion last year, up 3.9 percent from Rp 147 trillion in 2017. "Cigarette excise tax revenue contributed 95.8 percent of the national excise tax revenue," Airlangga said in a statement over the weekend.

The cigarette industry mostly uses domestic raw materials -- tobacco and clove – and therefore the products could compete on the global market.

Speaking about health issues related to tobacco products, he said: “We will take employment and people's health into consideration."

The government had been trying to create policies that could be acceptable to all parties in the tobacco industrial sector (IHT), he said, adding that it had to ensure business certainty among IHT players.

For that, he said, the government had issued a number of regulations -- Government Regulation (PP) No. 109/2012 on security for materials of addictive ingredients and Presidential Regulation No. 44/2016 on the negative investment list, which was supported by Industry Ministry Regulation No. 64/2014 on cigarette industry control. (ark/bbn)


----------



## Nike

*Saham BRI Cetak Rekor Tertinggi, Market Cap Hampir Rp 500 T*
Donald Banjarnahor, CNBC Indonesia
MARKET

18 March 2019 19:32





Foto: Bank Rakyat Indonesia (detikFoto/Ari Saputra)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Harga saham PT Bank Rakyat Indonesia (Persero) Tbk. (BBRI) menyentuh level tertinggi sepanjang sejarah dan membuat kapitalisasi pasar sedikit lagi menembus Rp 500 triliun.

Pada perdagangan, Senin (18/3/2019) saham BBRI ditutup pada level Rp 4.040, menguat 1,51% dibandingkan dengan akhir pekan lalu yang tercatat Rp 3.980. Nilai transaksi BBRI mencapai Rp 475,26 miliar dengan pembelian bersih oleh asing (net foreign buy) sebesar Rp 235,93 miliar.

Harga saham BBRI pada hari ini merupakan yang tertinggi sejak bank terbesar di Indonesia ini melantai di Bursa Efek Indonesia pada 2003. Kenaikan harga tersebut otomatis mendongkrak kapitalisasi pasar market cap BBRI menjadi Rp 498,32 triliun


PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Buang Saham Bank BUKU IV, Asing Malah Borong BRI*
*Kinerja 2018, BRI Unggul Dari Nominal dan Pertumbuhan*
Hal ini menjadikan Bank BRI sebagai bank terbesar ke 4 di Asia Tenggara dalam market cap, mengalahkan UOB Group asal Singapura. Market cap BBRI hanya selisih Rp 3,3 triliun di bawah OCBC Group asal Singapura.

Sejak awal tahun, saham BBRI telah mengalami kenaikan sebesar 10,38% dibandingkan posisi akhir 2018 di Rp 3.660 per saham. Kenaikan saham BBRI dua kali lipat lebih tinggi dibandingkan dengan indeks harga saham gabungan (IHSG) yang meningkat 5,08% menjadi 6.509.45.

Sebagai informasi Bank BRI berhasil meraih laba sebesar Rp 32,4 triliun pada 2018, tumbuh 11,6% dibandingkan pada 2017. Raihan laba 2018 membuat Bank BRI mempertahankan predikat sebagai bank paling menguntungkan di Indonesia.

Pencapaian laba pada 2018 didukung oleh pendapatan fee based income yang tumbuh 22,7% menjadi Rp 23,4 triliun dari tahun sebelumnya tercatat Rp 19,1 triliun. Sementara itu pendapatan net interest income BRI mencapai Rp 77,7 triliun.

Direktur Utama Bank BRI Suprajarto mengatakan naiknya profit juga disebabkan oleh peningkatan efisiensi yang tercermin dari menurunnya rasio beban operasional terhadap pendapatan operasional (BOPO) BRI. BOPO pada akhir 2018 tercatat 70%, turun 70 basis poin dari setahun sebelumnya.

"Kinerja keuangan BRI tumbuh berkelanjutan ditopang sektor UMKM. Pertumbuhan positif dan sustainable dengan UMKM sebagai core business. Hal tersebut menjadikan BRI bank UMKM terbesar di Indonesia," ujar Suprajarto dalam paparan kinerja BRI 2018 di Jakarta, Rabu (30/1/2019).

Selain bank yang paling menguntungkan, Bank BRI juga mempertahankan predikat bank terbesar di Indonesia dari sisi aset. Bank BRI mencatatkan aset pada akhir 2018 sebesar Rp 1.296,9 triliun, naik 15,2% dari setahun sebelumnya yang tercatat Rp 1.126,2 triliun.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/marke...ak-rekor-tertinggi-market-cap-hampir-rp-500-t

BRI, one of the most profitable bank in Indonesia. In this week, BRI market cap almost reaching 500 trillion Rupiah or about 32 billion US dollar, made BRI big four in ASEAN in term of market cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Toll road operator takes out Rp 30.03t in syndicated loans over one year*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, March 19, 2019 / 01:59 pm



A section of the trans-Sumatra toll road. (Courtesy of Hutama Karya/-)
State-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga has taken out syndicated loans worth Rp 30.03 trillion (US$2.11 billion) over one year to finance a number of projects, namely the Kunciran-Serpong toll road, the elevated Jakarta-Cikampek toll road, the Bogor ring road, the Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road and the Batang- Semarang toll road.

In addition, the company was also seeking out alternative financing through private equity funds (RDPT) in an attempt to reduce its dependency on debt-based financing, said Jasa Marga corporate secretary M Agus Setiawan in Jakarta on Monday.

“With this move, the company will be able to maintain its healthy financial condition, while it will also be able to continue its expansion,” he said as reported by _kompas.com_.

Agus said the company had also pursued innovation, such as integrating payments for a number of toll roads such as the Jakarta outer ring road (JORR), the Semarang-Surakarta toll road as well as sections A, B and C of the Semarang toll road.

The toll road operator is now also conducting a trial of a single land free flow (SLFF) system along the Bali-Mandara toll road using radio frequency identification (RFID) operated by Jasa Marga’s subsidiary PT Jasamarga Tollroad Operator (JMTO).

In the new system, vehicles do not need to stop to pay the toll, instead a device in the vehicle is automatically connected by radio frequency with a devise on the toll road.

The trial in Bali, which involved Blue Bird taxis, was conducted in preparation for the implementation of the SLFF payment system on other major toll roads, he said, adding that Jasa Marga would also conduct the same trial on the Sedyatmo toll road in Jakarta involving vehicles owned by Garuda Indonesia. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*BI projects 0.10 percent inflation rate in March*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, March 22, 2019 / 05:16 pm



A beef vendor mans his kiosk at Pasar Minggu in South Jakarta. (Antara/Sigid Kurniawan)
Bank Indonesia (BI) has projected a 0.10 percent month-to-month inflation rate in March, or 2.47 percent year-on-year (yoy), after taking into account the result of a monitoring survey of prices up to the third week of this month.

“So, inflation is at a low rate and tending to decline. In January, the rate was 2.8 percent yoy and in February, the rate was at 2.57 percent yoy,” BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said on Friday as quoted by _kontan.co.id._

The reduced inflation rate in March was caused by lower prices of many commodities in March compared to the prices in February, he said, adding that the price of some commodities had increased, such as shallots, garlic and chilies as well as the price of bottled water and air transportation.

“But the price increases were not too high,” he said, and the price of several commodities like chicken, eggs, vegetables and rice had gone down.

Perry said the low inflation rate also indicated the secure stocks of staple foods. He expressed his optimism that by the end of 2019, the inflation rate would be lower than 3.5 percent. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*232 kilometers of West Sumatra's railway lines not yet operational*
22nd Mar 2019 20:33







Pariaman (ANTARA) - Director General of Railways at the Ministry of Transportation Zulfikri revealed that 232 kilometers of the total 304 kilometers of railway lines in West Sumatra had yet to be operated.

"At present, only 72 kilometers of railway lines are operational in West Sumatra," he remarked after the inauguration of the Pariaman-Naras railway line by the Minister of Transportation in Pariaman on Friday.

He noted that since the past several years, he had prepared a program to activate 213 railway lines in West Sumatra, which currently has 27 kilometers.

The first railway line to be activated was from Lubuk Alung to 2x11 Kayu Tanam while the second was the Pariaman line to Naras.

He said that apart from activating the Kota Pariaman and Padang Pariaman District railroad lines this year, he had also activated the Kota Padang railway line to Air Island, with a three-kilometer track length.

"Hence, we seek the support of all parties, so that they can be completed and operated on time," he noted.

During the inauguration of the railway line to Naras, he also integrated a schedule of three cross-train services: Sibinuang Railway, Anai Valley Railway, and Minangkabau Express Train.

"The Anai Valley train, which earlier only arrived at the Lubuk Alung Station, has now reached Duku, and Sibinuang, which earlier only stopped at Pariaman, now arrives at Naras," he noted.

Zulfikri also expects subsidies, so that the tariff for the Anai Valley Railway stayed at Rp3,000, while that for Sibinuang is the same as before, at Rp. 5,000, and Rp10,000 for the Minangkabau Express Train.

Zulfikri acknowledged that his party had continued to face technical problems, in the form of jagged tracks, to reactivate the Kayu Tanam railway line to Bukittinggi.

"We are still looking for a solution," he said.

He said if the problem with the jagged tracks was solved, the railway line from Kayu Tanam with Bukittinggi could be operated again.

Meanwhile, West Sumatra Governor Irwan Prayitno noted that the construction of the station and activation of the railway line could boost the economic sector.

"Because I say thank you," he noted.

He said the activation of the railway line in West Sumatra had been long overdue but was only realized starting from the Minangkabau Express Train to other trains. 

EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Eliswan Azly

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

NEWS

BUSINESS
*Java-Bali electricity to get additional 3,000 MW supply*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, March 22, 2019 / 01:05 pm



Technicians with state-owned electricity company PLN replace a damaged isolator in Jakarta. (The Jakarta Post/Dhoni Setiawan)
State-owned electricity company PLN will operate three steam-fueled power plants (PLTU) late this year and early next year that will produce 1,000 megawatts (MW) each and will be used as an additional supply for the Java-Bali electricity system (PJB), according to PJB operational director Sugiyanto.

The three power plants are PLTU Java 7 Unit 1 in Bojonegara, Banten and PLTU Cilacap Expansion 2 in Central Jakarta, the commercial operations of which will begin October, as well as PLTU Java 7 Unit 2, which will be operated in early, 2020, he said as quoted by _kontan.co.id _on Friday.

“With the operation of the two power plants, the Java-Bali electricity system will get additional supply of 2,000 MW from PLTU Cilacap Expansion 2 and PLTU Java 7 Unit 1 in late 2019, as well as 1,000 MW electricity from PLTU Java 7, Unit 2 in early 2020,” he said.

With the operation of three power plants, the capacity of the Java-Bali electricity system will increase from 11,000 MW to 14,000 MW in early 2020.

He said the Java-Bali electricity system would also get an additional supply from other smaller power plants this year, including PLTU Lontar Unit 4, Banten 315 MW, Block 2 PLTG Grati, East Java 160 MW, and Steam Turbine PLTGU Tanjung Priok Blok M, Jakarta 200 MW.

“This will help strengthen electricity supply in the Java-Bali interconnection. […] the margin reserve will increase to 30 percent,” Sugiyarto said.

He added that East Java was rich in power resources and that it supplied 2,000 MW to Central Java, West Java and 500 MW electricity to Bali.(bbn)


----------



## Nike

NEWS

BUSINESS
*Trade Expo Indonesia targets to boost exports to non-traditional markets*

Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, March 25, 2019 / 04:41 pm



Trade Ministry Export Development Director General Arlinda (fifth left) poses with the secretary to the Foreign Ministry's Directorate General for America and Europe Ratu Silvy Gayatri (fourth left) along with representatives of various government bodies and business associations following the announcement on the 34th Trade Expo Indonesia at the Trade Ministry in Jakarta on Monday. (JP/Rachmadea Aisyah)
The Trade Ministry has announced that its annual trade exhibition, Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI), will be held for the 34thtime from Oct. 16-20 at the Indonesia Convention Exhibition (ICE) in Serpong, Banten, with a view to expanding exports to nontraditional markets.

The TEI is Indonesia's largest business-to-business exhibition for local producers to attract foreign buyers.

Last year, the TEI booked a record transactions value of US$8.49 billion in trade-related investment and sales of goods and services, more than five times the 2017 figure of $1.4 billion.

Trade Ministry Export Development Director General Arlinda said TEI 2019 would reaffirm Indonesia's export market diversification, including to Latin American and Caribbean countries, while maintaining access to traditional markets like the United States and China.

"Last year's visitors were mainly from nontraditional [markets] like those in Africa, the Middle East and Central Asia, whereas the biggest [goods and services] transactions came from buyers in Saudi Arabia, India and Egypt," Arlinda said during the TEI 2019 press conference on Monday. "This is in accordance with the government's target of diversifying toward nontraditional markets."

Arlinda said the ministry had not set any targets for transactions and visitor numbers this year, but she expressed confidence that it would be better than last year's figures.

The secretary of the Foreign Ministry’s Directorate General for America and Europe, Ratu Silvy Gayatri, said South American countries alone had absorbed $1.18 billion of Indonesia's exports last year, a number she said could be greatly improved.

"We will support the export of strategic products that have a high technology content, such as trains, ships, arms and heavy machinery," Silvy said at the same occasion. (bbn)

*TOPICS :*




NEWS

BUSINESS
*Trade Expo Indonesia targets to boost exports to non-traditional markets*

Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, March 25, 2019 / 04:41 pm



Trade Ministry Export Development Director General Arlinda (fifth left) poses with the secretary to the Foreign Ministry's Directorate General for America and Europe Ratu Silvy Gayatri (fourth left) along with representatives of various government bodies and business associations following the announcement on the 34th Trade Expo Indonesia at the Trade Ministry in Jakarta on Monday. (JP/Rachmadea Aisyah)
The Trade Ministry has announced that its annual trade exhibition, Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI), will be held for the 34thtime from Oct. 16-20 at the Indonesia Convention Exhibition (ICE) in Serpong, Banten, with a view to expanding exports to nontraditional markets.

The TEI is Indonesia's largest business-to-business exhibition for local producers to attract foreign buyers.

Last year, the TEI booked a record transactions value of US$8.49 billion in trade-related investment and sales of goods and services, more than five times the 2017 figure of $1.4 billion.

Trade Ministry Export Development Director General Arlinda said TEI 2019 would reaffirm Indonesia's export market diversification, including to Latin American and Caribbean countries, while maintaining access to traditional markets like the United States and China.

"Last year's visitors were mainly from nontraditional [markets] like those in Africa, the Middle East and Central Asia, whereas the biggest [goods and services] transactions came from buyers in Saudi Arabia, India and Egypt," Arlinda said during the TEI 2019 press conference on Monday. "This is in accordance with the government's target of diversifying toward nontraditional markets."

Arlinda said the ministry had not set any targets for transactions and visitor numbers this year, but she expressed confidence that it would be better than last year's figures.

The secretary of the Foreign Ministry’s Directorate General for America and Europe, Ratu Silvy Gayatri, said South American countries alone had absorbed $1.18 billion of Indonesia's exports last year, a number she said could be greatly improved.

"We will support the export of strategic products that have a high technology content, such as trains, ships, arms and heavy machinery," Silvy said at the same occasion. (bbn)

*TOPICS :*


----------



## Nike

*Garuda Indonesia opens direct Jakarta-Nagoya route*
25th Mar 2019 18:01








Jakarta (ANTARA) - National flag carrier Garuda Indonesia officially launched the Jakarta-Nagoya route by using an Airbus A330 aircraft, with a capacity of 36 business-class seats and 186 economy-class seats.

"This (new) air service has also been a positive step for the company in maintaining the market share of the Japan-Indonesia aviation sector that continues to grow and become more promising," Garuda Indonesia President Director Ari Askhara noted in his official statement here on Monday.

Askhara is optimistic that the Jakarta-Nagoya direct flight would help support the acceleration of the business climate and economic potential between the two countries.

According to Askhara, the number of visits by businesspersons and tourists from Japan to Indonesia also continues to show a significant improvement, especially to several major tourist destinations in Indonesia, one of which is Jakarta, as the largest economic center in Indonesia.

"We certainly hope that the opening of this Jakarta-Nagoya route would further support efforts to accelerate investment growth between Indonesia and Japan, considering that Japan is currently the second-largest investor in Indonesia," Askhara remarked.

The Jakarta-Nagoya flight is a manifestation of the company's commitment to supporting government programs, specifically increasing investment in the manufacturing industry as a program to accelerate national economic growth.

The company optimizes access to air transportation, especially for Indonesia and Japan, as a step to support the government in increasing the tourism potential in Indonesia, with a target of 20 million foreign tourist visits in 2019.

Nagoya, located in Aichi Prefecture, is known as the fourth-largest city in Japan. Nagoya is one of the busiest industrial and manufacturing cities in Japan, making this city a potential market share for Garuda Indonesia.

Progress has been made in the past 57 years in terms of Garuda Indonesia flights to Japan, starting from the launch of the Jakarta-Tokyo route on March 13, 1962.
Reporter: Yashinta Difa Pramudyani

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MEGUMI KATO

MRT JAKARTA

photos: adrein

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Infrastructure meant to give nation a competitive edge: Jokowi*
28th Mar 2019 20:24







Balikpapan, East Kalimantan (ANTARA) - Incumbent president Joko Widodo (Jokowi), during an open campaign rally held here on Thursday, said that various infrastructure projects undertaken during the past five years were meant to give the nation a competitive edge.

“After this, we will focus on developing our human resources,” Jokowi said, addressing thousands of supporters attending his open campaign.

He outlined several major projects constructed in East Kalimantan, such as a 90-km-long Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road, the Teritip dam, the Tapin dam, and the Marangkayu dam, as well as a Pertamina refinery in Balikpapan.

Jokowi also promised to complete the construction of the Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road this year.

"The Samarinda-Balikpapan toll road is not yet ready; 20 percent of the road is yet to be completed and we will finish it later this year. I am following up on this," Jokowi said.

The toll road will cut short the time taken to travel from Balikpapan to Samarinda from three hours to one hour. The toll road will also be extended to Bontang.

In order to increase the national oil stock and create more job opportunities, he also promised to build more oil refineries in Balikpapan and Bontang.

"This is mainly to ensure the availability of oil stocks, and at the same time, to create as many job opportunities as possible," Jokowi said.

Jokowi has been a part of election campaign rallies in several cities on the Kalimantan Island. He started his campaign in Pontianak in West Kalimantan Province on Wednesday morning, and in the afternoon, proceeded to Banjarmasin in South Kalimantan.

On Thursday, he campaigned in Balikpapan, and later proceeded to Mamuju in West Sulawesi Province.

During the campaign rallies, he was accompanied by members of his national campaign team (TKN), such as Erick Thohir (TKN chairman), TKN Deputy Chairman Moeldoko, and Abdul Kadir Karding, Yenny Wahid, as well as Chairman of Islam-based political party PBB Yusril Ihza Mahendra.

Indonesia will organize the legislative and presidential elections simultaneously in April 2019.



Reporter: Novi Abdi, Fardah

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Chinese drilling machine to operate in Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway soon*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, March 28, 2019 / 11:01 pm



A worker cleans debris out of the construction site of a giant tunnel for the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Train in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java. The railway is to stretch about 142 kilometers from Jakarta to Bandung. (The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)
Intensive working to construct No. 1 tunnel of the Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway station Halim is currently underway all-around clock to assemble the huge Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM). 

"The TBM is expected to start the drilling on March 31, hopefully this assembling works can run smoothly to catch up with the schedule," Ronald Lintang, an assistant engineer at Sinohydro Co. Ltd. that carries out the project told Xinhua at the project site located in eastern Jakarta area. 

He said the TBM, having a diameter of 13.19 meters, would be the largest of its kind ever being operated in Indonesia. 

The No. 1 station, located near a Jakarta airport, is one of the four stations projected to be built for the Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway train. The other three stations are located in Karawang, Walini and Tegal Luar in Bandung. 

The technology embedded in the TBM would not disrupt traffic in ground above the tunnel project, making transportation in one of key toll roads in Indonesia's capital city undisrupted. 

A total of 12 tunnels would be built alongside the 142-km high speed railway route connecting the two cities. 

The Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway is part of the Belt and Road Initiative projects in Indonesia. 

The high speed railway train is capable to transport passengers and goods within 45 minutes between the two prominent Indonesian cities, paving the way for people in Indonesia to enter modern transportation system era.

More high speed railway tracks have been considered to connect Jakarta to East Java capital of Surabaya. (dmr)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Cadangan Minyak Arab Capai 268,5 Miliar Barel, 84 Kali RI*
Gustidha Budiartie, CNBC Indonesia
MARKET

10 January 2019 13:13





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* Arab Saudi baru saja mengumumkan cadangan minyak mereka. Laporan terbaru menyebut negara ini memiliki cadangan minyak hingga 268,5 miliar. 

Laporan ini disusun lembaga independen yang ditunjuk oleh kerajaan, yakni firma konsultan petrolium DeGolyer and MacNaughton. Laporan menulis cadangan ini naik 2,2 miliar barel dibanding tahun lalu. Angka ini sekaligus membantah kekhawatiran berbagai pihak akan lesunya kejayaan migas Arab Saudi. 

PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Ini Proyeksi Harga Minyak 2019 dari Bank-bank Terbesar Dunia*
*Ini Deretan Kontraktor Raksasa Migas RI, Nomor 1 Masih Asing*
*BP Temukan Cadangan Minyak 1 Miliar Barel di Teluk Meksiko*



Tak cuma itu, pelaporan kenaikan cadangan ini juga memberi sinyal mulai kuatnya transparansi raksasa minyak dunia Saudi Aramco yang sedang mempertimbangkan untuk melantai di bursa efek. 

Rabu kemarin, Menteri Energi Arab Saudi sekaligus Chairman Aramco, Khalid al-Falih, mengatakan IPO perusahaan diperkirakan akan berlangsung pada 2021, agak molor dari target. Dari jumlah cadangan tersebut, sebanyak 263,1 miliar adalah cadangan milik Saudi Aramco.

Sementara, cadangan gas alam Aramco mencapai 319,5 triliun kaki kubik (TCF) menurut audit. Naik dari sebelumnya 302,3 TCF. 

Cadangan minyak Arab ini juga dihitung dengan cadangan yang termasuk di perbatasan dengan Kuwait yang tak terurus karena konflik dua negara. Termasuk zona netral, sehingga cadangan Arab Saudi mencapai 268,5 miliar.

Kerajaan Arab menugaskan audit ini sebagai bagian dari rencana melepas Aramco ke publik, yang diharapkan bisa mendongkrak valuasi perusahaan hingga US$ 2 triliun dan mendatangkan US$ 100 miliar untuk mewujudkan rencana transformasi yang digagas Pangeran Mohammed bin Salman. 

Menteri Energi Arab menegaskan hasil audit ini sangat berarti untuk valuasi Saudi Aramco. "Sertifikasi ini menekankan bahwa setiap barel minyak yang kami produksi adalah yang paling menguntungkan di dunia ini. Dan kami yakin Saudi Aramco adalah perusahaan dengan valuasi tertinggi di dunia dan paling penting," katanya. 

Analis Energi Ellen Wald tidak begitu menghiraukan revisi kenaikan cadangan minyak Arab, namun yang perlu ditekankan dari laporan teraudit ini adalah Arab mengkonfirmasi kedudukannya sebagai raja minyak dunia. "Ini pesan yang lama mereka sampaikan di pasar dan sekarang makin kuat, karena mereka mengontrol lebih dari 260 miliar cadangan minyak di dunia."


*Lantas bagaimana dengan cadangan Indonesia?*

Ini seperti membandingkan Daud dan Goliath. Jika arab adalah raja minyak dunia dengan cadangan minyak maha akbarnya, Indonesia seperti rakyat jelata yang tak ada apa-apanya.

Data terakhir Kementerian ESDM menyebut cadangan minyak RI per 2017 adalah 3,7 miliar dan diprediksi akan habis dalam 12 tahun jika tak ada temuan cadangan baru. Jumlah cadangan minyak RI anjlok dibanding tahun 2000 lalu di mana mencapai 5,12 miliar barel. Saat itu RI bahkan mengungguli Malaysia dan Vietnam. (gus/wed)

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/marke...inyak-arab-capai-2685-miliar-barel-84-kali-ri

Seperti rakyat jelata, kalimatnya cuk


----------



## Nike

*INKA kicks off factory construction in Banyuwangi*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, April 1, 2019 / 05:37 pm



PT Inka sends 15 train cars to Bangladesh from Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya on Jan. 21. (kompas.com/Achmad Faizal)
State-owned train manufacturing company PT Industri Kereta Api Indonesia (INKA) has kicked off the construction of Indonesia's largest train factory in Banyuwangi, East Java, whose products are to be exported to a number of countries.

The groundbreaking ceremony for the factory that is to be built on 83 hectares of land at a cost of Rp 1.6 trillion (US$112.41 million) was led by Banyuwangi Regent Abdullah Azwar Anas and the secretary to the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry, Imam Apriyanto Putro, on Sunday.

Imam said the factory would produce trains with the latest technology as a result of collaboration between INKA and the Stadler Rail Group, a world-renowned Swiss company that makes railway rolling stock.

“We decide to develop the factory in Banyuwangi because the regency has a port. It will lower the costs,” he said, adding that Banyuwangi was strongly committed to supporting the investment.

The new factory is expected to produce four train cars per day, four times the capacity of INKA’s existing factory in Madiun, which is also in East Java.

Meanwhile, PT INKA president director Budi Noviantoro added that INKA has received many orders, including for 250 train cars from Sri Lanka worth $100 million.

INKA had also exported its products to Bangladesh and the Philippines, he said, adding that INKA planned to expand into the Taiwanese, Australian and African markets.

“We hope that the construction of the Banyuwangi factory could be completed quickly. Our target is to start production in 2020,” Budi added as quoted by _kontan.co.id._

INKA plans to recruit 2,000 workers, some of whom would participate in an internship program in Switzerland. INKA, in cooperation with the local government, plans to establish an open training program in state-run Banyuwangi Polytechnics. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Mining sector sees highest investment in East Kalimantan*
30th Mar 2019 20:21





Oil refinery in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan. FOTO ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma/ss/hp/10

Samarinda, Kalimantan (ANTARA) - The highest investment in East Kalimantan in 2018 went to the mining business, with a value of IDR 12.56 trillion, or 48.41 percent of the total domestic investment (PMDN), which reached IDR 25.94 trillion, consisting of around 20 investment subsectors.

"The second largest contribution went to the food and plantation subsector with an investment of IDR 3.75 trillion or 14.44 percent," said Head of East Kalimantan Integrated One-Stop Investment and Licensing Service (DPMPTSP) Abdullah Sani in Samarinda on Saturday.

The construction subsector, which is the tertiary sector, ranked third and saw an additional investment of IDR 3.2 trillion or 12.35 percent of the total investment.

Of the domestic investment that East Kalimantan saw in 2018, there were three large business sectors grouped into primary, secondary and tertiary.

For the primary sector, among others, the subsector of food crops and plantations saw at least 125 projects with an investment value of 3.74 trillion and a workforce of 4,604 people comprising 4,601 Indonesian workers (TKI) and three foreign workers (TKA).

This was followed by the forestry subsector with five projects and investments worth Rp 602.83 billion. There were 151 workers employed in this field of business, which included all migrant workers.

Furthermore, the mining subsector has 73 projects with an investment of IDR 12.56 trillion and a workforce of 3,580 people with 3,568 domestic workers (TKI) and 12 foreign workers (TKA).

For the secondary sector, Sani said there were 68 food projects in the food industry with an investment of Rp1.68 trillion and 1,454 migrant workers.

The wood industry subsector saw 12 projects with an investment of Rp264 billion and 21 migrant workers, while the non-metallic mineral industry sub-sector saw 12 investment projects with a value of 17.9 billion and absorbed 29 migrant workers.

The tertiary sector included investment in the electricity, gas and water sub-sectors with 30 projects and an investment of IDR2.55 trillion. This sub-sector managed to absorb 1,007 workers with 725 TKI and 282 TKA.

"Then, there were 14 construction projects with a value of 3.2 trillion, and employing 1,193 migrant workers, while the transportation, warehouse and communication businesses saw 32 projects with an investment of Rp165.5 billion and employing 270 migrant workers," Sani said 

EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Eliswan Azly

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Seperti rakyat jelata, kalimatnya cuk



Lach mau gimana lagi, memang faktanya kita udah kehabisan minyak kok. Mau explorasi lebih lanjut masih terhambat regulasi, mau deregulasi juga butuh waktu apalagi sekarang dekat pemilu, ga mungkin juga melakukan deregulasi sektor migas secara besar2x-an (ntar dibilang antek2x asing lagi)


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Amazon to open cloud data centers in Indonesia*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, April 4, 2019 / 05:24 pm



The logo of Amazon as seen at the company's logistics center in Boves, France, on Aug. 8, 2018. (REUTERS/File Photo/Pascal Rossignol)
Cloud computing giant Amazon Web Services (AWS), a business arm of multinational tech behemoth Amazon, announced on Thursday it was building its first cloud region in Indonesia.

The cloud region, which comprises three data centers in Jakarta, will be operational by either late 2021 or early 2022.

“It’s the most important part of a series of AWS investments in the market,” said Asia Pacific managing director Ed Lenta during a press conference in Jakarta.

Earlier investments include the opening of a consulting office in Jakarta last year and the rolling out two years ago of its AWS Educate education program in cooperation with local colleges and universities, as requested by the Communications and Information Ministry.

AWS currently holds the highest market share (32.3 percent) of public cloud providers worldwide followed by Microsoft Azure (16.5 percent) and Google Cloud (9.5 percent), according to market research firm Canalys.

However, Amazon’s announcement has come after Google Cloud announced it was working on an Indonesian region last year, while rival Alibaba Cloud announced it was establishing a second Indonesian data center earlier this year.

The behemoths are escalating local cloud investments to capitalize on the country’s blossoming start-up ecosystem and Industry 4.0 digital transformation that, according to the International Data Corporation (IDC), will push public cloud spending to US$500 million by 2020. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/04/04/amazon-to-open-cloud-data-centers-in-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia sets target to export 450,000 cars in 2019*
_The Jakarta Post - Thu, April 4, 2019 / 10:08 am_

Trade Minister Airlangga Hartarto has said his ministry set a target to increase car exports to 450,000 this year. In the previous year, the country saw 346,000 car exports with total profits at US$4.78 billion.

According to the Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers, the export of completely built units in 2018 was recorded at 264,553 cars, a 14.4 percent increase from the export number in 2017, while the export of completely knocked-down cars grew 6.6 percent to 86.6 million.

Airlangga said Indonesia's automotive products were able to compete in the international market due to the increasing use of local content following the issuance of a regulation on local content requirements.

"We expect the Indonesian automotive industry will become a hub of the industry in ASEAN, or even in Asia," he said in a press statement recently.

Indonesia had grown to become a production base for multipurpose vehicles (MPVs), trucks and pick-up trucks for global markets and was aiming to be a supplier for sedans and sport utility vehicles (SUVs), he added.

Meanwhile, the production of four or more-wheeled vehicles reached 1.34 million units worth $13.76 billion last year. "In terms of the domestic market, we are better than Thailand. We set a target to produce 1.5 million units by 2020," Airlangga said.

He said the ministry was also pushing local automotive manufacturers to develop low-carbon emission vehicles (LCEVs), as the government wanted electric-based vehicles to account for 20 percent of vehicles in Indonesia by 2025.

Airlangga said the ministry encouraged the opening of new industrial areas in East Java and other parts of the country. (ark/bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ets-target-to-export-450000-cars-in-2019.html


+++

*Tokopedia, University of Indonesia launch AI research center*
_The Jakarta Post - Fri, April 5, 2019 / 12:46 pm_

Leading e-commerce platform Tokopedia has become the latest company to join in the efforts to tackle the country's shortage of digital talents by launching its first artificial intelligence (AI) center in collaboration with the University of Indonesia.

Tokopedia and UI have jointly launched the AI Center of Excellence at the university’s computer science building in Depok, West Java.

The research center, the first in Indonesia to be equipped with deep-learning super computer technology NVIDIA DGX-1, serves as an AI-development platform for the university’s academics and researchers.

Tokopedia and UI officials expressed hope that the center would help develop a highly skilled workforce for Indonesia’s rapidly growing digital industry – a concern raised by industry players and the government.

Tokopedia CEO and founder William Tanuwijaya said it was hard to find digital talents in Indonesia, which has seen its first generation of digital technology companies in recent years.

UI School of Computer Science dean Mirna Adriani said she expected the center to produce professionals who were ready to make contributions in the field of AI.

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said Indonesia would need at least 17 million digital talents to help the country become an e-commerce powerhouse by 2030.

William said collaboration with universities to tackle the shortage of a highly skilled workforce was necessary, adding that his company would build similar research centers at other universities, including those located outside Java.

“We will certainly enter other regions, as Tokopedia’s goal is to help ensure economic equity throughout Indonesia by using digital means,” he told reporters on the sidelines of the launch ceremony. “Hence, the talents will not only come from Java or Jakarta only.”

He said his company would allocate a big portion of funds secured from various sources to develop its human resources, in addition to investing in technology infrastructure, especially in AI.

Tokopedia, for example, secured US$1.1 billion in its financing round last December led by the SoftBank Vision Fund and Alibaba Group with the participation of Softbank Ventures Korea and other existing investors.

Tokopedia is one of Indonesia’s four unicorns (startups valued at more than $1 billion), alongside marketplace rival Bukalapak, ride-hailing provider Go-Jek and online booking service Traveloka.

Various reports predict the country’s start-up sector will continue to grow despite rising concerns of a shortage of skilled digital talents.

To tackle the problem, start-up companies are cooperating with educational institutions and the government.

Bukalapak, for example, recently established a research and development center in Surabaya, East Java, and an AI and cloud computing innovation center at the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) in Bandung, West Java.

"Our challenge now is to discover talents in the field of technology and AI who can contribute to Indonesia," Bukalapak founder and CEO Achmad Zaky said during last month’s ITB innovation center launch, citing a lack of AI experts in the country.

He said the center would provide knowledge transfer with the help of 200 engineers from its main research and development center in Bandung, aside from facilities such as servers for research purposes.

In addition to its Bandung research and development center, Bukalapak launched its second center earlier this month in East Java’s capital of Surabaya, a region it says has a large pool of potential digital talents.

Last year, Google Indonesia pledged to train 100,000 information technology developers until 2020, while Alibaba founder Jack Ma vowed to train 1,000 every year over the next 10 years.

The two tech giants’ pledges support the Communications and Information Ministry’s vow last year to provide $9 million for over 20 local colleges in producing 20,000 digital talents in Indonesia by this year.

Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara said recently the program would develop talented students’ skills in the latest technologies such as AI, robotics and cloud computing. (ars)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...y-of-indonesia-launch-ai-research-center.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Low inflation maintained in March: BI*
5th Apr 2019 20:21





Bank Indonesia logo . (ANTARA News)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - March 2019 saw low and controlled inflation. The Consumer Price Index (CPI) recorded a 0.11 percent (mtm) inflation in the reporting period to upend the 0.08 percent (mtm) deflation reported the previous month.

The main driver of inflationary pressures in March 2019 was administered prices (AP), contrasting flatter core inflation and deflation of volatile foods (VF), Executive Director of BI Communication Department Onny Widjanarko said in a statement here on Friday.

On an annual basis, therefore, CPI inflation stood at 2.48 percent (yoy) in the reporting period, down from 2.57 percent (yoy) the previous month.

Bank Indonesia will continue to consistently sustain price stability and strengthen policy coordination with the Central Government and Regional Administrations to ensure low and stable inflation in pursuance of the target corridor for 2019, namely 3.5 percent+1 percent.

Inflationary pressures on administered prices (AP) edged upwards in the reporting period as a result of rising airfares.

AP inflation was recorded at 0.08 percent (mtm) in March 2019, up slightly from 0.06 percent (mtm) the previous month. Airfares were the main contributor to higher AP inflation, contrasting the deflationary pressures on fuels and electricity rates.

Annually, therefore, administered prices recorded a 3.25 percent (yoy) inflation in the reporting period, falling from 3.38 percent (yoy) in the previous period.

Core inflation slowed from 0.26 percent (mtm) in February 2019 to 0.06 percent (mtm) in March 2019.

House rentals, gold jewellery and homeworkers' wages were the key drivers of core inflation in the reporting period.

Annually, core inflation stood at 3.03 percent (yoy), down slightly from 3.06 percent (yoy) the previous month. Policy consistency by Bank Indonesia to anchor rational inflation expectations, including measures to maintain the rupiah in line with the currency's fundamental value, controlled core inflation.

Volatile foods (VF) experienced deflationary pressures in March 2019 in line with seasonal trends.

Volatile foods recorded 0.02 percent (mtm) deflation in the reporting period, reversing the 1.30 percent (mtm) inflation posted the previous month.

VF deflation stemmed from price corrections affecting purebred chicken meat, rice, fresh fish, purebred chicken eggs, tomatoes and carrots.

In contrast, the prices of shallots, garlic, papaya and red chillies continued to rise. Annually, VF inflation stood at 0.16 percent (yoy), down from 0.33 percent (yoy) the previous month.



Reporter: Azis Kurmala

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123130/low-inflation-maintained-in-march-bi

Very low inflation record for almost a year MtM points since February 2018, altough our economy growth is only 5 percentage every year, but for most people their purchasing ability is not much affected and getting better because of low inflation rates.


----------



## Nike

*Agriculture Ministry pushes self-reliance in animal protein production*
6th Apr 2019 02:16







Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Agriculture Ministry is encouraging Indonesia to become self-reliant in animal protein production, an official said.

"We, at the (agriculture) ministry, continue to support Indonesia in becoming self-reliant in animal protein," Director General of Husbandry and Animal Health at the Agriculture Ministry I Ketut Diarmita said during a Farmer2Farmer 2019 event held in Jakarta on Friday.

Hopefully, our intake of animal protein would be derived not only from beef, but also from milk and animals such as chickens and sheep, he said.

Stating that domestic sheep have been exported to a number of countries, including Malaysia and the Middle Eastern countries, he said, "We aim to become a world food barn. Hence, breeders across Indonesia can play an important role."

He said the government has revised various regulations as part of its efforts to improve the welfare of breeders.

He further asked dairy farmers to refrain from complaining while increasing their milk productivity from 12 liters to 25 liters per day.

The Farmer2Farmer event serves to encourage dairy farmers to apply good dairy farming practices (GDFP) continuously and consistently.

The event's organizing committee will choose four of 110 farmers to visit dairy farms in the Netherlands and get a two-week intensive training from successful dairy farmers in July 2019.

The Farmer2Farmer program is expected to help the country meet the national demand for milk. The domestic milk production currently meets 20 percent of the national demand. 



Reporter: M Razi Rahman, Suharto

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## UMNOPutra

Pertamina lubricants ... Woow .. Not only good for machine ..





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Jakarta international Stadium *

Jakarta International Stadium or BMW Stadium is a planned retractable roof multi-purpose stadium in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta. Once completed, it will be used as home ground for Persija and also will be mostly used for football matches. The stadium will be built on a 30 hectares land and will be able to host 82,000 spectators.

Other than football stadium, there will also be two volleyball courts, water sports facilities on the land and the stadium could be used for art performances besides sports.Other than sports facility, transit-oriented development (TOD) with hotel and apartment would be developed in the stadium area.The stadium is expected to be completed in 2021. It is planned to develop an agritourist connecting the stadium complex with neighboring Cincin reservoir and urban forest. The stadium is proposed to connect with Jakarta MRT and Jakarta LRT.


----------



## Indos

*SOE Profit Reaches Rp188 Trillion in 2018*
Wednesday 06 March 2019 16:46 WIB





JAKARTA - Minister of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Rini Soemarno revealed that the current state of SOEs is getting stronger and stronger in line with growing performance.

The conclusion, according to Rini, is reflected in the performance reports of SOEs throughout 2018. Where assets, profits, equity, capital expenditure (Capital Expenditure / Capex) arrive at contributions to the APBN in the form of taxes, non-tax state income (PNBP) and dividends also rise quite significant.

"We will maintain this positive performance and improve so that SOEs can continue to serve the country, become agents of development that focus on improving people's welfare," Rini said as quoted by Antaranews, Jakarta, Wednesday (03/06/2019).


Also Read: Total BUMN Assets Increased by IDR 882 Trillion to IDR 8,092 Trillion

As stated in the constitutional mandate, continued Rini, BUMN must become a development agent and value creation agent.

As of December 31, 2018, the total assets of SOEs have exceeded Rp. 8,092 trillion, up Rp. 882 trillion from the 2017 achievement of Rp. 7,210 trillion. The total BUMN profits grew to IDR188 trillion from IDR186 trillion in 2017.

The large contribution of SOEs in infrastructure development can also be seen from the increase in BUMN capex throughout 2018, reaching Rp. 487 trillion, up significantly compared to 2017 at Rp. 315 trillion. Where the 2018 capex is dominated by the infrastructure sector.

The contribution of SOEs to the APBN also jumped to Rp.422 trillion, up Rp68 trillion from 2017 deposits of Rp354 trillion.

(dni)

https://economy.okezone.com/read/2019/03/06/320/2026660/laba-bumn-tembus-rp188-triliun-pada-2018


----------



## Nike

*Foreign exchange reserves up to US$124.5 billion in March*

Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, April 8, 2019 / 01:08 pm




The Bank Indonesia building on Jl. MH Thamrin in Central Jakarta. (Shutterstock.com/GeorginaCaptures)
Foreign exchange reserves strengthened in March to US$124.5 billion, up from $123.3 billion in the previous month, on the back of improved foreign exchange earnings from the oil and gas sector, Bank Indonesia (BI) reported on Monday.

The central bank said in a statement that the latest foreign exchange reserves were equal to seven months of imports or 6.8 months of imports and the payment of the government’s short-term external debt, both of which were well above international adequacy standards of around three months of imports.

“BI sees the foreign exchange reserves as being able to support the resiliency of the external sector while maintaining macroeconomic and financial system stability,” said BI spokesman Onny Widjanarko in the statement.

Center of Reform on Economic (CORE) Indonesia research director Piter Abdullah said the increased foreign exchange reserves in March indicated that the amount of foreign exchange earnings, particularly from exports in the oil and gas sector, were larger than the amount of foreign exchange spent to pay for the government’s short-term external debt.

He added that the relatively stable rupiah meant that the foreign exchange reserves were not frequently tapped to stabilize the currency as foreign capital had started to return to Indonesia since the end of last year, partly because of the United States Federal Reserve's more dovish outlook.

“The condition will continue in line with the global economy, which tends to slow down, encouraging central banks, particularly the Fed, to tilt toward a more dovish [stance on its monetary policy],” said Piter. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Nation's longest underpass to be constructed in Yogyakarta*
8th Apr 2019 18:33







Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Public Works and Public Housing Ministry is currently constructing Indonesia's longest underpass, reportedly spanning 1.3 kilometers, under the Kulonprogo Airport, or New Yogyakarta International Airport (NYIA), in the Special Region of Yogyakarta.

“This underpass is part of the Java Southern Coast national road. Careful consideration of all security factors is necessary during the construction process,” Indonesian Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono stated at a press conference here, Monday.

The minister believes that the new underpass aims to maintain open access to the Java Southern Coast national road connecting Purwokerto, Central Java, with Yogyakarta.

Hadimuljono pointed to access to the old Java Southern Coast national road being cut owing to the construction of the NYIA.

To ensure all security aspects pertaining to the underpass were covered, Hadimuljono has tasked Head of the Long Bridge and Underpass security Committee Sugiyartanto and Directorate General of Highways to make careful calculations covering all security and safety aspects of the underpass.

For instance, the minister has pointed to the need for more emergency exits in the underpass.

“Currently, discussions centering around security aspects are still ongoing,” he stated.

Furthermore, Minister Hadimuljono had appealed to contractors -- the joint venture operation of PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) and PT Menara Cipta Metalindo (MCM) -- to be heedful of the underpass’ waterways to avert any instances of flooding.

He also highlighted the importance for contractors to fine-tune their working methodologies by being sentient of the occupational health and safety aspects and their sanitation.

“The national road should not be dusty, so the construction equipment should be in a clean condition while entering and exiting the construction site to prevent any discomfort to road users,” he emphasized.

In its endeavor to support the development of the New Yogyakarta International Airport as part of the national strategic projects, Hadimuljono stated that his ministry and PT Angkasa Pura I (Persero) will take mitigatory measures against flooding that had hit in March 2019.

Progress in the work of constructing the underpass has currently reached 30 percent completion, that began in November 2018, and is aimed for completion by December 2019.

Construction of the underpass had cost Rp293.18 billion of the Government Shariah Securities for the 2018-2019 period. EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti, Safira Hali

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Maluku's economy still depends on primary sector: Minister*
9th Apr 2019 21:34







Ambon (ANTARA) - Minister of National Development Planning / Head of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro attributed the slow development in Maluku to the economy still being dependent on the primary sector and government administration.

"The significant contribution of the government indicates that the economy is not yet independent," Bambang said during his keynote speech at the Development Planning Deliberation (Musrenbang) 2020 of the Maluku provincial city of Ambon on Tuesday.

The magnitude of the government's contribution in Maluku proves that the role of the private sector is still lacking in terms of regional development and basic infrastructure, while connectivity and poverty rates are twice as high as they are nationally.

He suggested several alternatives that the Provincial Government and 11 districts/cities in Maluku could opt for to overcome poverty and inequality in development in Maluku, including the development of inter-regional connectivity infrastructure.

Inter-regional connectivity infrastructure that is adequate will facilitate the mobilization of people and goods and the service sector.

In addition, it will provide incentives to private investors who want to invest in Maluku.

Whereas to overcome poverty and inequality, Maluku must focus on programs that have a direct impact on reducing poverty, developing local competitiveness, and improving the quality of human resources, he said.

According to the Minister, the Regional 2019 Development Planning Technical Coordination Meeting (Rakortekrenbang) in Balikpapan, regional apparatus organization (OPD) in Maluku, submitted 1,926 proposals.

"Some 144 of the proposals have been verified and discussed at the Development Planning Technical Coordination Meeting (Rakortekrenbang), and 20.4 percent of them have been approved by ministries/institutions," he said.

Whereas OPD 11 District / City in Maluku submitted 1,972 proposals, of which 109 were verified and discussed at Rakortekrenbang, and 10.1 percent of them were approved by ministries/agencies.

A number of proposed regional projects approved by the ministry/institution include the procurement of 314 two-wheeled tractors, 500 hectares of Rice Farming Business Insurance (AUTP), community market revitalization managed by cooperatives in disadvantaged, border and post-disaster areas.

In addition, new entrepreneurs are supported by the provision of initial capital, and the construction of the Drinking Water Supply System (SPAM) in the Outer Islands on Nura Island, Pulau Masela District, Southwest Maluku District (MBD).

"They are also aided by the Namlea City Wastewater Treatment System, as well as 3,889 beneficiary families (KPM), who get conditional cash assistance through family hope programs (PKH)," Bambang added. 



Reporter: Eliswan Azly

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia reached top position in global Muslim tourism index*
_The Jakarta Post - Tue, April 9, 2019 / 06:28 pm_

Indonesia and Malaysia shared the top position in the 2019 Global Muslim Travel Index (GMTI), which was released by Mastercard-CrescentRating recently.

Last year, Indonesia was placed second behind Malaysia. This year, they both scored 78 in the index.

There is no second position this year. Trailing behind is Turkey in third position, Saudi Arabia in fourth position and United Arab Emirates in fifth position.

CrescentRating CEO Fazal Bahardeen said in a press statement issued on Tuesday that Indonesia had invested a lot in infrastructure over the last few years to make its destinations friendly to Muslim travelers.
“In terms of basic infrastructure such as the availability of halal food and Muslim-friendly facilities, we see a lot of improvement. It also has better connectivity,” added Bahardeen, saying Indonesia had also invested in Muslim tourism and promoted itself through digital marketing.

He, however, stressed that Indonesia still had a lot of work to do to maintain its position and develop its Muslim-friendly tourism destinations.

“Indonesia still has a lot to do to promote its destinations. It has conducted general promotions, but it has to have a specific target for the Muslim market,” said Bahardeen.

The GMTI report ranks 130 Muslim traveler destinations globally. In defining the ranking, it assesses four key factors -- access, communication, the environment and service.

*Tourism Minister Arief Yahya said Indonesia’s improved position was a result of policies implemented since 2015. Indonesia was placed sixth in 2015, fourth in 2016, third in 2017 and second last year. “It took five years to reach this position,” Arief added.*

Mastercard-CrescentRating estimates that there were 140 million international Muslim visitors across the globe last year. The number is projected to increase to 230 million by 2026, with an estimated US$300 billion being poured into the coffers of the global tourism industry.

The Tourism Ministry has set a target of 5 million foreign Muslim tourists this year, up from the 2.6 million who visited Indonesia last year. The ministry estimates that they would contribute 22 percent of its $17.6 billion total target of foreign exchange from the tourism sector this year. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-position-in-global-muslim-tourism-index.html


++++


*Indonesia chases Volvo, Renault investment in electric vehicles*
_Bloomberg - Wed, April 10, 2019 / 12:47 pm_

The Indonesian government is seeking investment from Renault and Volvo to make electric vehicles as the country targets battery-powered automobiles to account for a quarter of the production by 2030.

The government has asked Renault and Volvo to consider building factories or assembly units in Southeast Asia’s largest market for cars, as it eyes production of 750,000 electric vehicles by 2030, said Harjanto, director general of metal, machinery, transportation and electronics at the industry ministry. The country’s total vehicle production is seen more than doubling to 3 million units during the period, he said.

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has promised tax incentives to draw foreign investment in electric vehicles while also making it expensive to own fossil fuel-powered automobiles to save the country about 798 trillion rupiah ($56 billion) from reducing dependence and imports of crude oil. While Hyundai Motor and Volkswagen have shown interest in manufacturing electric vehicles, a consortium of Chinese and Indonesian companies is already building a battery plant, according to Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto.

PT Maxindo Renault Indonesia Chief Operating Officer Davy J. Tuilan said the French automaker will need to first conduct a feasibility study before deciding on investing in Indonesia, while Kina Wileke, a Volvo spokeswoman, didn’t immediately respond to request for comments.


*Nickel Reserves*

Abundant reserves of nickel ore, a key raw material in electric batteries, is an advantage Indonesia wants to tap for developing its electric vehicle industry and one company has started work on producing raw materials for electric batteries, Harjanto said. Once a battery production facility is in place, it would be easy to draw vehicle manufacturers, he said.

“Assembling is easy, so we must get hold of the upstream industry,” Harjanto said. “We want to make the components here. That’s why we’re now looking for a battery maker as we have the raw materials.”

PT Pertamina, Indonesia’s state-owned energy company, has announced plans to begin electric battery production, while PT Blue Bird will start adding electric cars to its taxi fleet from this year.

The government is working on a set of new rules for promoting electric vehicles which may offer lower luxury tax and progressively higher levy on vehicles which produce more emissions. Automakers may be allowed a two-year grace period to comply with the new regulation, Harjanto said.

Indonesia expects the establishment of an electric vehicles industry to boost its sagging exports, Harjanto said. The signing of a free-trade agreement with Australia in March will allow the country to export the vehicles duty free, he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-renault-investment-in-electric-vehicles.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina finds new oil and gas reserves*
10th Apr 2019 17:19





Illustration. Antara Jatim/Syaiful Arif/zk

Jakarta (ANTARA) - In the third quarter of 2019, State oil and gas company PT Pertamina, through its subsidiary PT Pertamina Hulu Energi, found new oil reserves in its Benewangi #J-01 well.

As part of efforts to augment its oil and gas reserves, Pertamina, through its subsidiary engaged in the upstream sector, focused on five new exploration areas, Pertamina Upstream Director Dharmawan H Samsu said in a written statement released on Wednesday.

With the well spudding having been completed in early 2019, the well produces 540 barrels of oil per day, he said.

To develop the Benewangi well, Pertamina Hulu Energi has identified several prospective basement plays in working areas nearby, with prospective resources estimated at 500 million barrels of oil (MMBO).

This prospect has the same petroleum system as the Benewangi well, he said.

In February 2019, Pertamina's other subsidiary, PT Pertamina EP, also found gas reserves from the Randuwangi well in Subang district, West Java, which are projected to reach 15 million barrels of oil equivalent (MMBOE).

In this second quarter of 2019, Pertamina EP also found gas and condensate reserves in the Pertamina EP Asset 4 in Toli sub-district, Banggai district, Central Sulawesi province.

The discovery of exploration well Morea-001 followed the discovery of reserves from exploration drilling in Wolai last year, with contingent resources of around 250 billion cubic feet of gas (BCFG) plus several million barrels of oil (MMBO).

The discovery of oil and gas reserves in Wolai last year and Morea this year will shore up Pertamina's confidence in conducting exploration either through seismic or drilling activities and speed up Enhanced Oil Recovery (EOR) synergy programs to increase its oil and gas reserves, he said. 



Reporter: Suharto

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123336/pertamina-finds-new-oil-and-gas-reserves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Marine Rouge said:


> *Pertamina finds new oil and gas reserves*
> 10th Apr 2019 17:19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration. Antara Jatim/Syaiful Arif/zk
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - In the third quarter of 2019, State oil and gas company PT Pertamina, through its subsidiary PT Pertamina Hulu Energi, found new oil reserves in its Benewangi #J-01 well.
> 
> As part of efforts to augment its oil and gas reserves, Pertamina, through its subsidiary engaged in the upstream sector, focused on five new exploration areas, Pertamina Upstream Director Dharmawan H Samsu said in a written statement released on Wednesday.
> 
> With the well spudding having been completed in early 2019, the well produces 540 barrels of oil per day, he said.
> 
> To develop the Benewangi well, Pertamina Hulu Energi has identified several prospective basement plays in working areas nearby, with prospective resources estimated at 500 million barrels of oil (MMBO).
> 
> This prospect has the same petroleum system as the Benewangi well, he said.
> 
> In February 2019, Pertamina's other subsidiary, PT Pertamina EP, also found gas reserves from the Randuwangi well in Subang district, West Java, which are projected to reach 15 million barrels of oil equivalent (MMBOE).
> 
> In this second quarter of 2019, Pertamina EP also found gas and condensate reserves in the Pertamina EP Asset 4 in Toli sub-district, Banggai district, Central Sulawesi province.
> 
> The discovery of exploration well Morea-001 followed the discovery of reserves from exploration drilling in Wolai last year, with contingent resources of around 250 billion cubic feet of gas (BCFG) plus several million barrels of oil (MMBO).
> 
> The discovery of oil and gas reserves in Wolai last year and Morea this year will shore up Pertamina's confidence in conducting exploration either through seismic or drilling activities and speed up Enhanced Oil Recovery (EOR) synergy programs to increase its oil and gas reserves, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Reporter: Suharto
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123336/pertamina-finds-new-oil-and-gas-reserves


nice sell to us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> nice sell to us



I though last deal enery between Dhaka and Jakarta is about LNG and coal sales as Dhaka focused on coal and gas turbin steam engine for their electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia nets US$11.5 million transactions at Australian Auto Expo*
27 minutes ago







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia shone brightly at the Australian Auto Aftermarket Expo (AAAE) 2019, Australia's biggest yearly automotive exhibition, by registering potential transactions worth US$11.5 million.

"Indonesian automotive exports to Australia are expected to get a significant impetus, with Indonesia taking part in the exhibition," Indonesian Ambassador to Australia Y. Kristiarto S. Legowo noted in a statement here on Thursday.

The exhibition was organized on Apr 4-6 at the Melbourne Convention and Exhibition Centre, Australia.

Four Indonesian automotive companies -- PT Pertamina Lubricants, PT Gajah Tunggal Tbk, PT Rekadaya Multi Adiprima, and PT Astra Otoparts Tbk -- that displayed their products in the Indonesian Pavillion helped rake in the figure.

The Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) in Sydney, the Indonesian Embassy in Canberra, and the Indonesian Consulate General in Melbourne supported the firms participating in the expo.

ITPC Sydney and the Indonesian Trade Attaché have kicked off Indonesia's participation through the Indonesia Pavilion based on the fact that the nation's automotive products have remained one of its top exports under the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA CEPA).

Indonesian Trade Attaché Agung Wicaksono admitted to Australia being a potential market for Indonesia, particularly for lubricant products, rubber tires, and automotive spare parts.

"The Indonesian government has, through this expo, demonstrated its support to the business world for promoting Indonesian automotive products in the Australian market," he noted.

The Trade Ministry's data indicated that US$34.9 million worth of Indonesia's automotive exports to Australia were recorded during the period from January to September last year, rising four percent than $25 million exports in 2017.

Some 400 exhibitors from various countries attended the expo, with major global firms -- Castrol, Schumacher Electric, Philips Automotive, Pro-Kit, and Repco Limited -- participating in the exhibition.

"In future, ITPC Sydney, the Indonesian Trade Attaché in Canberra, and the Indonesian Consulate General in Melbourne will step up promotional efforts of Indonesian automotive products and will take part in the AAAE 2020," ITPC Head Sydney Ayu Siti Maryam stated. 



Reporter: Sella Panduarsa G, Sri Haryati

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*A country of a quarter-billion people is trying to provide health care for all*



“We’ll see a continuing role for natural gas—even if it shifts over time—not just as a bridge fuel but as a foundation for the future.”

Read More 

In 2014, Indonesia, a sprawling archipelagic nation of 250 million people, began phasing in one of the world’s largest single-payer health-care systems. Two and a half years later, its government guarantees comprehensive health insurance for 165 million citizens and residents, with plans to expand coverage to the entire population by 2019. According to the office of the Social Security Administering Body for Health, which runs the program, more than 100 million health-care visits have been covered since its launch.

But the picture is not entirely rosy. Revenue is falling well short of costs, health clinics are overwhelmed by the rush of new patients, and fraudulent claims and bureaucratic dysfunction are rife. Some question whether a developing country that devotes only 3.5 percent of its gross domestic product to health care can realistically guarantee comprehensive coverage to each of its citizens.




Physician Sidartawan Soegondo talks with diabetes patients at his clinic in Jakarta in April. (Beawiharta/Reuters)
“On the face of it, they’ve made much bigger promises than the government has capacity to deliver,” said May Tsung-Mei Cheng, a health policy research analyst at Princeton’s Woodrow Wilson School of Public and International Affairs.

When China began unrolling its universal health-care program in 2009, only certain high-priority conditions were covered, with the list gradually expanding as the country’s economy grew. Indonesia, which is substantially poorer than China, has imposed no such restrictions, covering routine procedures and complex, expensive operations alike. Aging Indonesian farmers have had kneecaps replaced. Heart transplants are funded.

In 2015, JKN’s first full year of operation, the program’s expenses exceeded government projections by more than $300 million. Costs will climb further when the government expands coverage to the country’s rural poor, who disproportionately lack coverage today. As it is, hospitals and health clinics complain that the state does not generally compensate them sufficiently for the care they provide to those with national health insurance.

As a result, the public’s experience has also been mixed, according to Hasbullah Thabrany, a professor of health economics at the University of Indonesia who is one of the chief architects of the program.

“Due to low or perceived low payments, providers have shifted their costs to members/patients directly with discrimination of services, charging out of pocket or creating long queues” for services, Thabrany said.

The abrupt influx of tens of millions of new patients, all with claims and other paperwork needing to be processed, has also contributed to the interminable wait times. On the day of her chemotherapy treatments, Andri had to get in line at the hospital at 2 a.m. to receive the required authorization for her 2 p.m. appointment. Moreover, her state insurance allowed her to consult with only one doctor a day, she said, so if she needed to consult with someone other than her oncologist, she had to repeat the process the next day.

Many others, less lucky than Andri, are placed on long waiting lists before receiving critical care.


Indonesian public-health experts are now calling for substantial reforms, beginning with boosting revenue. The government recently raised the amount wealthy Indonesians are required to contribute to the system, but the cap is still lower than experts think is necessary. “The costs must be increased to ensure better quality of care and to ensure middle class customers join happily,” Thabrany wrote.

Donald Pardede, a senior adviser to the health minister on health economics, acknowledges the need for urgent reforms and said that, in an ideal world, “sky-is-the-limit” benefits would be reconsidered. But government legislation says all citizens have a right to comprehensive health care, and he says it is unlikely to be revised. “The citizenry would cry out, so that’s unlikely to happen,” he said.

Pardede noted that the government is working with hospitals to help them cut fraud and waste, which he says will reduce health-care costs in the long run. Overall, he remains optimistic.

“If I was forced to choose whether things are better now or before, I would choose now, because we’re better allies to ordinary people now,” he said.

On a recent Monday morning at the Cempaka Putih Health Clinic in central Jakarta, the facility’s three floors were overflowing with patients and crying babies, and benches had been set up outside the building to accommodate even more patients. The administrative staff is packed into an attic, processing paperwork. Ati Sukhmanhsih, the clinic’s chief administrator, said that officials were hoping to move to a larger space soon to accommodate the huge volume of new patients with access to free health care.

For Sukhmanhsih, the crowding can be viewed as a positive.

“Before, there were many who were sick, who didn’t receive care,” she said. “Now, because of the JKN, they can come to the clinic and we can help them.”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.5fd1c2247f0f


----------



## Nike

*South Tangerang confident to have MRT by 2022*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Thu, April 11, 2019 / 03:58 pm

_




A ticketing official is seen at the entry gate of the MRT’s Bundaran HI Station in Jakarta. (The Jakarta Post/Iqbal Yuwansyah )


The capital's satellite city of South Tangerang in Banten expects the extension of MRT Jakarta to pass the area by 2022.

“It would be more or less 20 kilometers from Lebak Bulus, cut through to Jl. Raya Ciputat, turn around in Pamulang and [end in] Rawabuntu,” South Tangerang Deputy Mayor Benyamin Davnie said on Wednesday.

He added that his side was expecting the extended MRT to commence operation in South Tangerang by 2020.

He went on to say that the MRT might reach Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang eventually.

In addition, Benyamin claimed that the city administration had received 20 feeder buses from the Transportation Ministry to support the MRT.

"The preparation has progressed. Therefore, [feeder buses] would serve up to the neighborhood unit [RT] or community unit [RW] level." 

The MRT is important because up to 50 percent of South Tangerang residents work in Jakarta, Benyamin explained.

The South Tangerang administration is currently looking into sources of funding as it would not use any of the city’s budget for the project.

MRT Jakarta transit-oriented-development and planning department head Seni Pranata confirmed during a discussion in South Tangerang on Wednesday that the project was called Extension Link MRT Phase 1.

"This has been discussed with the Transportation Ministry, [both] city administrations, even the South Tangerang mayor," he said as quoted by kompas.com. 

However, Seno declined to provide further details, saying the project was still under discussion, including the route and timeline to commence operation.

The construction of MRT Jakarta’s phase 2, which would span from the Hotel Indonesia traffic circle to Kota in West Jakarta, is expected to be completed by 2024. (sau)
https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...-tangerang-confident-to-have-mrt-by-2022.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's manufacturing PMI edges up in Q1*
_Xinhua| 2019-04-11 17:38:54 | Editor: mingmei _

JAKARTA, April 11 (Xinhua) -- Processing industry in Indonesia accelerated at a faster pace in the first quarter as demand drifted higher ahead of Islamic fasting month ended with festivity, a survey by the central bank showed on Thursday.

The lender's prompt manufacturing index (PMI) from January to March touched 52.65 percent, compared with 52.58 percent in the final quarter of last year and 50.51 percent at the first quarter 2018.

Reading above 50 percent suggests manufacturing industry weathers an expansion while one below 50 percent indicates a contraction.

Demand is regularly drifted up significantly prior to the Islamic fasting month of Ramadhan ended with Islamic festivity.

The upbeat momentum was in line with the annualized core inflation, stripping off government-controlled and volatile food prices, which ratcheted up 3.05 percent from January to March 2019 year-over-year, compared with 2.65 percent in the same period of last year, according to data from the national statistics bureau.

Besides, rupiah has also recovered from its long downtrend against the greenback as the U.S. Federal Reserve has signaled a dovish tone, since at the end of last year, for this year.

For the second quarter, the survey forecast the expansion will persist, indicated by the ratcheting up PMI index to 53.21 percent.

The higher expectation was contributed by edging up production and volume of stockpile.

The Southeast Asia's biggest economy has been striving to shift its exportation to manufactured products from natural resources base commodities.

Indonesian economy is expected to grow 5.3 percent this year after logging 5.17 percent last year.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-04/11/c_137968910.htm
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-04/11/c_137968910.htm
.


----------



## Nike

*Trans-Java toll road will reduce prices of basic necessities: Minister*
12th Apr 2019 00:11





Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Trans-Java Toll Road connecting the Merak Ferry Port in Banten Province to Banyuwangi in East Java would become a logistics route to support the growth of industries and reduce the prices of basic necessities, a top minister said here on Thursday.

"Our dream is to build the Trans-Java Toll Road spanning from Banjarnegara in Banten to Banyuwangi, which is targeted to be completed in 2020, or at the latest, in 2021," Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said.

The toll road would become Indonesia's logistics route and was expected to help boost the country's economy as a result of the growing number of industries, he revealed in a press statement made available to Antara.

The toll road would reduce the prices of basic commodities and provide the people with alternative modes of transportation, he said, adding that experts had calculated that Java Island would be similar to an island city between 2045 and 2050.

On Wednesday, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated the Pasuruan-Probolinggo section of the Trans-Java toll road with hopes of it being able to drive the development of small and medium industrial areas in East Java.

"We hope that the completed toll road section will expedite the transportation of people, logistics goods, and materials as compared to before," Jokowi remarked.

The Trans-Java toll road, comprising the Pasuran-Probolinggo section, spanning 31.30 kilometers in length, will help visitors reach tourist destinations sooner.

With the Pasuruan-Probolinggo toll road section being completed, the Trans-Java Toll Road from Merak in Banten Province to Probolinggo in East Java Province spans across 962 kilometers.

The Government of Indonesia has targeted to complete the 1,148-km Trans-Java Toll Road from Merak to Banyuwangi in East Java by 2021.

According to Antara, infrastructure development appears to be the key focus of Jokowi, as a notable extension of toll roads was observed under his government.

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono pointed out that the construction of some 941 kilometers of toll roads and 3,423 kilometers of national roads was undertaken during the four-year term of the Widodo-Jusuf Kalla administration.

Work on the Trans-Java Highway that connects the ferry port in Merak, Banten Province, to Surabaya, the capital city of East Java Province, too was completed, thus reducing the travel time and decreasing the current logistics costs.nn

Under the central government's focused development projects, construction of toll roads was not merely conducted in Java but also outside the island, including in Sumatra, Kalimantan, and Sulawesi.

EDITED BY INE
Reporter: Ade Irma Junida, Rahmad Nasuti

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*BI records expansion in manufacturing sector in Q1*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, April 12, 2019 / 08:08 am



The Bank Indonesia building on Jl. MH Thamrin in Central Jakarta. (Shutterstock.com/Harismoyo )
Bank Indonesia (BI) released on Thursday a report on the performance of the manufacturing sector in the first quarter of 2019, reflected in the prompt manufacturing index (PMI-BI), which was recorded at 52.62 percent, higher than the 52.58 percent recorded in the fourth quarter of 2018.

According to the business activity survey conducted by BI in the first quarter, the net weighted balance (SBT), an indicator used to reflect business sentiment and direction, in the manufacturing sector was recorded at 1 percent, higher than the 0.32 percent recorded in the previous quarter.

The figure was in line with the purchasing managers index (PMI) issued by Nikkei Indonesia. “Nikkei Indonesia’s purchasing managers index also indicates the expansion in the manufacturing sector, which was recorded at 50.40,” BI said in the report as quoted by _kontan.co.id._

Previously, Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said the Nikkei’s MPI in March was recorded at 51.2, up from 50.1 the previous month. It was also higher than the average PMI in other ASEAN countries, which stood at 50.3.

According to the central bank, the expansion in the manufacturing sector was seen in all component indexes — the order volume index (54.04 percent), the production volume index (53.49 percent) and the goods stock volume index (53.29 percent).

BI said the increase in the order volume index was triggered by an increase in domestic demand ahead of Ramadhan and Idul Fitri. BI estimated that all component indexes would continue to increase in the second quarter of 2019.

“Increasing production has also positively affected the demand for manpower. The manpower index in the first quarter increased to 51.22 percent from 48.92 in the fourth quarter of 2018,” BI said.

The most positive index was in the paper and printing subsector, which was recorded at 54.06 percent, while the food, beverage and tobacco subsector was recorded at 52.19 percent, the BI report said, adding that the index of the cement industry and non-metal mining goods was recorded at 50.53 percent.

BI projected that the PMI-BI would increase to 53.21 percent, indicating further expansion in the manufacturing sector. This was in line with the projected growth in the manufacturing sector, with the SBT projected to reach 3.73 percent. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*Manufacturing key to escape 5 percent growth trap*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, April 12, 2019 / 02:01 pm



A worker is pictured at an auto assembly plant in Bekasi, West Java. (Kompas/Totok Wijayanto)
GDP growth that has been hovering around 5 percent in recent years has become a tool for presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto to attack incumbent Jokowi “Jokowi” Widodo, who promised 7 percent growth in his campaign five years ago.

However, analysts see that it is not easy to achieve 6 to 7 percent growth, particularly if the country struggles to escape sluggish growth in manufacturing.

Institute for the Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) economist Andry Satrio Nugroho said Indonesia was not alone in the slowdown in manufacturing. He said 20 countries in which manufacturing contributed the most to economic growth had also experienced similar slowdowns.

He, however, said Indonesia had experienced a more serious slowdown compared to its peers in Southeast Asia. He said in the last 10 years the contribution of manufacturing to GDP growth had decreased 7 percent.

“The contribution of manufacturing to GDP growth in Thailand and Malaysia has also decreased, but it was only about 4 percent,” he said on Tuesday as quoted by _kontan.co.id_.

Andry pointed out the impacts of deindustrialization.

First, it would reduce tax revenue. He noted that as of February, revenue from manufacturing contracted to 11.3 percent of total tax revenue year-on-year (yoy) or Rp 36.87 trillion (US$2.6 billion). Over the same period last year, tax revenue from the sector grew 13.2 percent yoy.

Second, it would lower employment. “In Indonesia, manufacturing employs 14.05 percent of the workforce,” he said.

Another Indef economist, Fadhil Hasan, added that deindustrialization had also forced more workers to rely on the informal sector.

“Many agricultural workers have shifted to the service sector, with the informal service sector taking on more workers,” he said, referring to ride-hailing app drivers.

He said GDP growth could not be increased significantly if manufacturing was weak.

Since the economic crisis in 1998, manufacturing growth has always been lower than GDP growth. Last year, GDP grew 5.17 percent, while manufacturing grew 4 percent.

Andry said foreign investment was focused on services and the digital economy rather than manufacturing.

Meanwhile, Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry deputy chairman for monetary, fiscal and public policy Raden Pardede stressed that the government should boost manufacturing through the simplification of licensing.

“We have to lift barriers for doing business as well as eliminate [unnecessary] costs,” he said as quoted by _kontan.co.id_, adding it was more important than offering incentives to potential investors.

He also suggested Indonesia needed to open the door for raw material imports, adding that boosting the export-oriented manufacturing sector would help the country's GDP to grow faster. (bbn)
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ring-key-to-escape-5-percent-growth-trap.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Rotorcraft Asia 2019: White skies ahead in Bali*
10th April 2019 - 15:00 GMT | by Richard Thomas in Singapore

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

Indonesia’s Whitesky Aviation is expecting to form a partnership in Bali by the middle of the year to explore opportunities for its Helicity market offering, as the company continues to eye technological developments in the aviation sector.

The Bali partnership would be one of Whitesky Aviation’s key milestones in 2019, Denon Prawiraatmadja, CEO and founder, told _Shephard_.

Complementing the current operational environment around Jakarta, which sees a significant proportion of its market centred on business, Bali would provide additional opportunities in the tourism sector.

Commenting on the growth potential and future use cases of unmanned air mobility systems, Prawiraatmadja explained that safety issues ‘must come first’ with the technology in order to bring it to market.

The company’s Helicity Air Transport is tailored for individuals or groups seeking rapid transport to support their business activities.

The company currently operates Bell 429and Airbus 130 helicopters and has ordered 30 Bell 505s.


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/white-skies-ahead-bali/
To promote private company like this Indonesia can get boost in defense sector as more people will engage in aero and rotorcraft business and more people and asset to be drawn in emergency situation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia - Power Generation*
This is a best prospect industry sector for this country. Includes a market overview and trade data.*Last Published:* _2/4/2019_

*Overview*
Unit: USD millions

2015 2016 2017 2018 (Estimated)
Total Local Production 731 826 850 901
Total Exports 574 649 559 592
Total Imports 3396 3837 4106 4352
Imports from the US
754 511 593 628
Total Market Size 3553 4014 4397 4661
_Data Sources: Global Trade Stats, Central Bureau of Statistics Indonesia_

The power industry in Indonesia has experienced around 3.3% annual growth in the last year. However, according to the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (MEMR), by December 2017, the electrification ratio of Indonesia has reached 94.91%. Papua and East Nusa Tenggara are the regions with the lowest electrification ratios, with 60% according to 2017 MEMR data.

At the end of 2017 total installed generation capacity was 60 GW, with 45 GW (75%) generated by state-owned PT Persero, the national electric company (PLN), and the remainder, 12.5 GW and 2.5 GW produced by independent power producers (IPPs) and private power utility (PPUs) respectively. The national transmission system has approximately 49,799 km of lines and 77,514 MVA of transmission transformer capacity. The distribution system includes approximately 946,101 km of lines and 41,987 MVA of distribution transformer capacity.

Indonesia imported $4.1 billion of electrical power equipment in 2017, and U.S.-origin products constituted around 15% of the total. Other major suppliers include China, Singapore, Japan, Korea, Malaysia, France and Germany. Indonesian companies typically import U.S. products directly or through an agent/distributor in Singapore. In 2014, as part of his focus on developing infrastructure to boost economic growth, President Jokowi announced a target of adding 35 GW power generation capacity by 2019, to achieve the national electrification ratio target of 97.7%. As of the date of this report , Indonesia is not on track to achieve either target. The current Indonesian administration has a general policy of increasingly strong support for national control over both power generation and distribution. Furthermore, a severe lack of transparency combined with local content restrictions severely limits opportunities for U.S. suppliers.

Power Working Group
U.S. Embassy Jakarta has established the U.S. Power Working Group (USPWG) as a platform to support and showcase U.S. firms interested in the 35 GW Project and other commercial opportunities. The working group provides a forum for U.S. firms to engage with the Indonesian government to promote their products and services. Working group participants include power industry partners and associations who together can share best practices and formulate strategies to address the expansion of Indonesia’s energy infrastructure. To apply, contact Meiyi Tjugito at Meiyi.Tjugito@trade.gov.

*Leading Sub-Sectors*
U.S. companies are strong competitors for turbines and turbine parts, transmission and distribution equipment, smart grid technology, microgrid equipment, energy saving and efficiency technologies and other products.

*Opportunities*
The new National Electric Generation Plan (RUPTL) 2018-2027 forecasts that electricity demand in Indonesia will grow 6.86 % annually. According to RUPTL estimates, by 2027, electricity demand will reach 443 terawatt hours (TWh) from 78.4 million customers and the electrification ratio will reach 99.4% Achieving a total of 35 GW would require investment of an estimated US$ 72.9 billion. By the Ministry of Energy’s 2016 estimation, the full 35 GW Project would require the development of 291 power plants, 732 transmission lines (75,000 set tower), and 1375 unit substations.

Even if the 35 GW plan is not fully achieved the construction of power plants, transmission and distribution lines in Indonesia should bring some commercial opportunities for U.S. companies. Areas of potential include the supply of equipment such as turbines, substations, transmission, transformers, smart metering and distribution equipment. In addition, electrification projects will create increased opportunities for renewables and gas, including clean and lower emissions coal technologies.

Following the 2016 change in energy minister from Sudirman Said to Ignatius Jonan the Indonesian government has implemented significant changes to renewable energy (RE) policy. Under the previous policy regime the Indonesian Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (MEMR), incentivized RE through high fixed feed-in-tariffs (FIT) through Minister Regulation (Permen) ESDM No. 19/2016 However, government fiscal constraints resulted in the acceptance of almost no power purchase agreements (PPA) by the national utility. Consequently, MEMR has initiated a new policy regime under which RE projects have to compete on a strictly economic basis. The new regulation establishes a benchmark cost for power generation within each region. So long as a project proposal is below 85% of the regional cost then PLN is authorized to accept the project through direct negotiation between the project developer and the off-taker. Currently RE contributes 11.9% to the Indonesia’s energy mix. However, the national energy plan provides an ambitious RE target of 23% by 2027.

In 2016 the Indonesian government issued a new framework policy to incentivize the electrification of remote areas. Minister Regulation (Permen) ESDM No. 38/2016 provides a regulatory framework for private companies to develop independent microgrid utilities in remote and underserved locations. Under 38/2016 a developer can theoretically combine a group of villages and communities into a bundled packet and apply for the issuance of a license to own and operate an independent utility concession. It should be noted that Indonesian political dynamics mean that the actual issuance of such a license is likely to be quite challenging.

*Web Resources*
Directorate General of Electricity, Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources:
http://www.djlpe.esdm.go.id/

Directorate General of New & Renewable and Conversation Energy, Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources: http://www.ebtke.esdm.go.id/
PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PT PLN): http://www.pln.co.id/
For questions or more information, please contact Mario Simanjuntak at
Mario.Simanjuntak@trade.gov





_Prepared by our U.S. Embassies abroad. With its network of 108 offices across the United States and in more than 75 countries, the U.S. Commercial Service of the U.S. Department of Commerce utilizes its global presence and international marketing expertise to help U.S. companies sell their products and services worldwide. Locate the U.S. Commercial Service trade specialist in the U.S. nearest you by visiting http://export.gov/usoffices._
https://www.export.gov/article?id=Indonesia-Power-Generation


----------



## Nike

*Aramco-Pertamina cooperation discussed by Jokowi, Saudi minister*
15th Apr 2019 12:19






President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) held a meeting with Saudi Energy, Industry, and Mineral Resources Minister Khalid Al-Falih in Riyadh on Sunday (April 14, 2019).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) held a meeting with Saudi Energy, Industry, and Mineral Resources Minister Khalid Al-Falih for following up on cooperation between Aramco and Pertamina on constructing an oil refinery in Cilacap, Central Java.

The meeting, at the Royal Guest House in Riyadh, Sunday, to discuss details on the cooperation between Saudi oil giant Aramco and Indonesian state-owned energy holding company Pertamina, was held as part of Jokowi's working visit to Saudi Arabia.

Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, present along with the president at the meeting, revealed that the Saudi minister had praised Jokowi's action to usher in reform aimed at encouraging Saudi firms to forge cooperation with their Indonesian counterparts.

"One of the matters under discussion at the meeting is the likelihood of cooperation between Aramco and Pertamina for constructing an oil refinery in Cilacap," Presidential Secretariat's Deputy for Protocol, Press, and Media Bey Machmudin quoted Marsudi as saying after the conclusion of the meeting.

Marsudi remarked that one aspect linked to the valuation of the planned oil refinery's assets had yet to be solved at the meeting.

The minister echoed President Jokowi's keenness to witness a prompt resolution to the asset valuation process.

"Soon after arrival in Indonesia, the president will meet with several ministers to tackle the issue," she remarked.

Saudi Arabia has also expressed keenness to cooperate in the petrochemical sector with Indonesia, the minister affirmed.

"A Saudi delegation is expected to visit Indonesia to discuss a plan to enhance cooperation in the fields of energy with regard to the oil and petrochemical industry," she stated.

Chief of Presidential Staff Moeldoko and Indonesian Ambassador to Saudi Arabia Agus Maftuh Abegebriel were also seen at the meeting along with Jokowi.
Reporter: Hanni Sofia, Suharto

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*AMMDes Resmi Diproduksi Massal, Siap Dieskpor ke Timor Leste*
CNN Indonesia
Senin, 15/04/2019 16:52
Bagikan :




AMMDes versi Ambulance Feeder diserahkan kepada United State Agency for International Development (USAID). (Foto: Kemenperin)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Kementerian Perindustrian (Kemenperin) memastikan produksi massal Alat Mekanis Multiguna Pedesaan (AMMDes) telah dimulai. Produsen pertama buat program pemerintah ini adalah Kreasi Mandiri Wintor Indonesia (KMWI).

KMWI merupakan perusahaan patungan dari Velasto Indonesia dan Kiat Inovasi Indonesia. KMWI telah menggelontorkan investasi Rp200 miliar untuk memproduksi AMMDes.

*Lihat juga:*
Investasi Rp200 M Bikin AMMDes Jadi Kenyataan Tahapan produksi AMMDes sudah dilakukan sejak Maret lalu di pabrik di Citeureup, Bogor, Jawa Barat. Pabrik ini berkapasitas 3.000 unit per tahun dan akan ditingkatkan menjadi 12 ribu unit per tahun pada 2020.


"Saat ini, AMMDes telah diproduksi massal dengan pengembangan aplikasi untuk pertanian, perkebunan, perikanan, kesehatan, dan tanggap darurat bencana," kata Direktur Industri Maritim, Alat Transportasi, dan Alat Pertahanan Kemenperin Putu Juli Andika dalam keterangan resmi dikutip, Senin (15/4).

KMWI punya dua model dasar AMMDes, yakni flat deck dan power take off (PTO). Model flat deck mirip pikap mini sedangkan PTO merupakan model yang punya pilihan berbagai aplikasi teknis buat mendukung kerja pak tani.

Kedua model itu dibekali mesin diesel 650 cc yang menghasilkan 14 tenaga kuda, kecepatan maksimalnya dibatasi 30 km per jam. Biar mudah mengatasi jalan perdesaan yang sulit, AMMDes dilengkapi differential lock agar roda bisa bergerak bersamaan seperti kendaraan 4X4.

*Lihat juga:*
AMMDes Dijual April, Banderol Bisa Rp140 Juta Hingga saat ini aplikasi AMMDes dari KMWI yang sudah terlihat berupa pengolah air jernih, pembuat es serpihan, pengolah kopi, pemoles beras, generasi listrik, dan ambulance feeder.

Selain menyatakan produksi massal sudah berjalan, Kemenperin juga mengungkap distributor AMMDes, Kreasi Mandiri Wintor Distributor (KMWD), telah menandatangani Letter of Intent dengan Repindo Jagad Raya terkait upaya ekspor ke Timor Leste dan Papua Nugini.

Bukan hanya itu, KMWI juga sudah menyerahkan dua unit AMMDes versi Ambulance Feeder kepada United State Agency for International Development (USAID).


----------



## Nike

*AGC Group's Indonesian company, PT Asahimas Flat Glass, starts commercial production of high value-added products at Cikampek plant*
16th Apr 2019 15:38

AsiaNet 78299

TOKYO, Apr. 15, 2019 (Antara/Kyodo JBN-AsiaNet)--

AGC Inc. announced on April 15 that the AGC group's Indonesian unit, PT Asahimas Flat Glass Tbk (AMG) (*1), began operating a mirror line at its Cikampek plant in the first quarter 2019 following the launch of its new float furnace and mass production on its new magnetron sputtering coater in the third quarter of 2018, marking another milestone in AGC's glass footprints in Asia.

(Logo: https://kyodonewsprwire.jp/img/201904055102-O2-iSw9633o)

With the integrated, state-of-the-art float glass furnace, magnetron coating line and mirror line, AMG offers a single source for a wide variety of specialty glass products and solutions catering to different market needs across the Asia-Pacific region.

(Photo: https://kyodonewsprwire.jp/prwfile/release/M000303/201904055102/_prw_PI1lg_vV1BcNhF.jpg)

The new magnetron coater with cutting-edge AGC-Interpane Europe technology is capable of delivering excellent products of solar control, high performance and spectrally selective glass in jumbo size up to 6 meters. A series of high-performance coatings, T-Sunlux and Stopray targeted at residential and commercial segments for Asia-Pacific markets is launched progressively.

T-Sunlux, a temperable magnetron-coated glass, has a durable coating that is able to go through tempering without compromising on its appearance. The T-Sunlux coating presents good performance to block heat when there is excessive solar heat. With the ability to be used in both annealed and tempered versions, with a long shelf life, it provides glass processors with the flexibility to cater to project needs by just stocking one single product.

Stopray, high-performance magnetron-coated glass, gives excellent selectivity with a neutral appearance. It offers improved balance between visible light transmittance, solar control and enhanced U-values, thereby delivering maximum energy savings that meet or exceed energy code requirements. Always used in double or triple glazing, its performance is optimized and suits tropical and cold climates.

The new mirror line is a big step for AMG as it enhances its product lineup with the launch of Mirox MNGE (Mirox New Generation Ecological Mirrors), manufactured with patented AGC Europe technology and the same optimum levels of quality and service.

Mirox MNGE stands out for its copper-free metal coating, very low-level lead paints and its high resistance to corrosion. With the ecology of Mirox MNGE, end users are assurred of low levels of Volatile Organic Compounds (VOCs)(*2) and formaldehyde emissions from the mirror. With Mirox MNGE being launched with product warranty and attaining Singapore Green Building Product (SGBP) certification, it presents end users with greater benefits (i.e. enhance indoor air quality, improve their health and well-being).

Customers in the Asia-Pacific region can look forward to a comprehensive range of both pyrolytic and magnetron-coated products and ecological interior glass, allowing architects and glass customers to combine creativity, aesthetics and facade technology, while fulfilling today's energy regulations and green building trends.

(*1) PT Asahimas Flat Glass Tbk (AMG) is part of the global AGC group. AMG was established as a joint venture in 1973 between Asahi Glass Co., Ltd. (Japanese glass manufacturer) and PT Rodamas (an Indonesian distributor of glass and related consumer goods).

(*2) VOCs and formaldehyde are some of the sources of indoor air pollutants that come from the chemicals released by buildings and products (e.g. paints, lacquers, silicon, glue, paint strippers, cleaning materials and pesticides) used in them. With high concentration of VOCs, it can cause short- to long-term adverse health effects.

For more information, please visit:
https://kyodonewsprwire.jp/attach/201904055102-O1-5pmqxg6x.pdf

Source: AGC Inc.
Reporter: PR Wire

Editor: PR Wire

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

*IKI, Hasanuddin University to build ferry serving inter-island route*
16th Apr 2019 13:48





(File Photo) - Ferry serving inter-island route. (ANTARA)

Makassar, S Sulawesi (ANTARA) - Shipyard company PT Industri Kapal Indonesia (IKI) and Hasanuddin University's (Unhas') Faculty of Engineering reached an agreement to join forces to build a ferry serving the inter-island route of the Selayar Islands, South Sulawesi Province.

The process to build the ferry will kick off this year, and Unhas' Faculty of Engineering will be in charge of consulting and designing it, PT IKI's CEO Edy Widarto stated here on Tuesday.

"PT IKI will build the ferry," Widarto remarked, adding that the decision to cooperate with the Makassar-based public university was made by him after having met with South Sulawesi Governor Nurdin Abdullah last year.

During that time, Governor Abdullah was an attendee at an event to mark the anniversary of Selayar Islands District, and the geographical condition of the district having numerous islands and sub-districts had caught his attention, Widarto remarked.

To this end, Dean of Unhas' Faculty of Engineering Muhammad Arsyad admitted to having started several cooperation programs with PT IKI, a shipbuilding firm in Makassar City, South Sulawesi.

Apart from the plan to construct a ferry to operate on the inter-island route, Arsyad revealed another plan to build fishing boats for fishermen.

The Selayar Islands District holds huge marine resource potential and had earlier served as a trade route for Moluccas' spices.

This district is also identified as an entryway to the 530,765-hectare Takabonerate National Park. Some 220 thousand hectares of the national park area encompasses a vast expanse of atolls and lagoons.

Spanning south of the main island of Sulawesi into the Flores Sea, the Takabonerate National Park is a principally rich marine park that is home to numerous avian species.

Takabonerate hosts the third-largest atoll in the world after Kwajalein in the Marshall Islands and Suvadiva in the Maldives.

Besides atolls, this national park has 21 islands home to 242 species of corals, 526 species of colorful and strange reef fish, as well as 112 species of macroalgae. 
Related news: Better maritime connectivity will boost development, enhance unity: President Jokowi

Related news: Kotabaru produces biggest ferry boat

Related news: Jokowi believes three SEZs to drive equitable development


Reporter: A.Kadir, Rahmad Nasution

Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Oman partners with local firms for refinery project*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, April 16, 2019 / 09:31 am



An illustration for oil refinery (Shutterstock/File)
Oman’s Overseas Oil and Gas LLC (OOG) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on Monday with two local construction companies to develop supporting facilities worth US$ 3 billion for the Bontang refinery in East Kalimantan.

The two local companies are PT Meta Epsi, which is an engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) company, and publicly listed property developer PT Sanurhasta Mitra Tbk (MINA).

OOG chairman Khalfan Al Riyami said in a press conference on Monday that the MoU was part of OOG’s mission to prioritize local companies in the project.

“We agreed to give them work in supporting facilities such as a power plant, piping, fabrication, water treatment and construction — with a total investment of about $3 billion,” he said.

Bontang is one of the country’s newest refineries and will cost $10 billion to $15 billion to make. It was designed with a production capacity of 300,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd).

It is expected to commercially operate by 2026, a four-year delay from its initial target because of the need to complete a bankable feasibility study (BFS) and front end engineering design (FEED), according to Khalfan. 

“A BFS usually takes six months then we have to conduct the FEED, which takes between two to three years. And only after those phases can we enter the construction phase,” he said. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...rs-with-local-firms-for-refinery-project.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Manufacturers running vocational schools eligible for 'superdeduction tax'*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, April 18, 2019 / 09:15 am



Vice President Jusuf Kalla (right), accompanied by Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (second right) and president director of PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia Warih Andang Tjahjono (third right), visits Toyota Indonesia’s booth after the opening of the Indonesia Industrial Summit 2019 at the Indonesia Convention Exhibition in Serpong, Tangerang, Banten, on Monday. (Antara/Muhammad Iqbal)
Industry Minister Airlangga Hartanto has said that a draft regulation concerning the so-called superdeduction tax will be implemented for manufacturing companies that run vocational schools teaching 36 skills.

The superdeduction tax is a fiscal incentive involving a 200 percent tax allowance proposed by the ministry for such companies.

"We have listed 36 competencies in the draft. We will finalize the regulation with the Office of the Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs," he said during the Indonesian Industrial Summit 2019 in Tangerang, Banten, on Monday, as quoted by _kontan.co.id_.

Airlangga said 16 vocational skills fell into the general category: industrial electronics, installation of electric power utilization, machinery, welding, casting, industrial mechanical maintenance, metal instrumentation and metal fabrication.

Also included in the category are process control expertise, mechanical control, industrial automation, mechatronics, industrial chemistry, chemical analysis, audio video repair and maintenance and heavy equipment maintenance and repair.

Airlangga said the other 20 skills were divided into five categories: automotive, furniture, shipbuilding, textile and garment and industrial logistics.

He said that in the automotive category, the fiscal incentive would be implemented for businesses that offered education programs on maintenance and repair of light vehicles, motorcycles, electronic design, repair of automotive bodies and manufacturing of automotive industry components.

He added that in the furniture category, the required competencies were product manufacturing and design.

Companies running education programs on shipbuilding design, ship construction, ship welding, ship electrics and ship machinery were also entitled to the incentive, he said.

Airlangga said the textile and garment category included programs on design, yarn manufacturing, fabric manufacturing, garment production and textile chemistry.

Lastly, in the industrial logistics category, the regulated competencies were warehousing logistics, transportation and warehouse management. (ars)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-schools-eligible-for-superdeduction-tax.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Manufacturing less dominant in economy, but not shrinking*

Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, April 18, 2019 / 01:21 pm



A worker is seen at an auto assembly plant in Bekasi, West Java. (Kompas/Totok Wijayanto)
The government is not buying arguments that the manufacturing sector is shrinking even though its percentage contribution to the economy has declined over the past few years. 

The manufacturing sector remains the largest contributor to GDP. However, its percentage contribution to GDP reached 19.86 percent last year after struggling to remain at the 20-percent mark. 

Vice President Jusuf Kalla has sought to shed light on the situation, saying the declining percentage should not be prematurely perceived as a sign the country was experiencing deindustrialization. 

“Our [manufacturing] sector is growing at 5 percent per year. It is growing, not contracting,” Kalla said during the 2019 Indonesia Industrial Summit (IIS) recently. “Between 2014 and 2017, [its contribution to GDP] was 21.3 percent on average.”

The term “deindustrialization” has garnered more attention following claims made by presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto, who argued the country’s manufacturing sector was in decline and was being left behind by its peers.

Kalla added that the government was committed to boosting manufacturing through the implementation of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s road map on the fourth industrial revolution, titled Making Indonesia 4.0. 

He said technology and data control were the keys to getting ahead in today’s industrial race with the rise of automation, but that people would remain the backbone of the economy.

“We are not like those developed but aging countries, as we have a large workforce thanks to our demographic bonus [...] Physical work will remain relevant, as we need workers who can ensure [our] consumption [continues],” said Kalla. 

Indonesia’s working age population, or those aged 15 to 44, was projected to reach just over 200 million in 2030, or approximately 68 percent of the population, giving the country the highest number of productive aged citizens in Southeast Asia, the National Development Board (Bappenas) said. 

At the same time, global consulting firm Mckinsey has estimated that Industry 4.0. would contribute an additional US$121 billion to GDP by 2025 if implemented properly. 

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said the Making Indonesia 4.0 road map would promote the manufacturing sector and boost its contribution to GDP to 25 percent.

In addition, he said the sector would provide jobs to more than 11.5 million people and increase economic growth by 1 to 2 percent by 2030. 

“We can develop manufacturing through technological advancement, increased investment, human resources development and providing fiscal incentives to encourage research and development,” Airlangga said. 

To encourage local manufacturers to implement Industry 4.0, his office has rolled out the Indonesia Industry 4.0 Readiness Index (INDI 4.0), a self-assessed measurement that determines the scale of Industry 4.0 implementation by companies. 

The INDI 4.0 is measured from a scale of zero to four, with four indicating that a company has fully incorporated Industry 4.0-related technologies in its production. 

“More than 300 companies have participated and assessed themselves for INDI 4.0 [...] On average, most companies scored 2.5 to 2.6, so we hope that some of them will hit 4.0 in the future,” said Airlangga. 

Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said the declining percentage contribution of manufacturing to GDP was understandable given the increased contribution of more progressive sectors. 

“We are living in an era where the elements of service, tourism, digitization and so on have deeply impacted our lives, so it is no problem if the manufacturing sector [contribution to GDP] never reaches 30 percent again,” Darmin said on the sidelines of the IIS. 

He cited Bank Indonesia’s latest Prompt Manufacturing Index (PMI), which measured the manufacturing sector to be at an “expansive” level of 52.65 percent in the first quarter of 2019, owing to increases in demand in preparation for April’s elections and the Idul Fitri holiday in June. 

“This index also foresees that our manufacturing sector will still be perceived positively in the next [second] quarter [...] so the PMI will improve,” said Darmin.


----------



## Nike

*Petrosea announces nearly 49% revenue growth in 2018*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, April 22, 2019 / 02:52 pm



A screenshot of a map taken from the website of Indika Energy Group (www.indikaenergy.co), Petrosea's parent company, shows its areas of operation. (Indika Energy/File)
PT Petrosea, a subsidiary of PT Indika Energy, booked revenue of US$465.74 million in 2018, a 48.57 percent year-on-year (yoy) growth from its 2017 revenue of $313.48 million.

The publicly listed energy and infrastructure services company recorded net profit of $22.96 million in 2018, or 97.42 percent yoy growth from $11.63 million the previous year.

"The shareholders meeting agreed to set aside 38 percent of the profit as dividends of $8.72 million for about 1 million shares [at $0.00865 per share]," Petrosea said on Monday in a press release.

The press release also said income growth in several business lines contributed to its growth in revenue, including 48.57 percent growth in its operating income from $313.48 million in 2017 to $465.74 million in 2018, as well as 54 percent growth in mining contracts from $171.27 million in 2017 to $264.52 million in 2018.

Meanwhile, the company's overburden removal volume in 2018 increased 44.31 percent to 121.19 million bank cubic meters (BCM).

Petrosea president director Hanifa Indradjaya said the company would continue to focus on expanding its operational activities and strengthening marketing. "As a company, we will continue to prioritize our services for clients," according to the company.

A _kontan.co.id _report notes that Petrosea received $175 million in capital injection from Indika Energy for total capital expenditure (capex) of $315 million in the current year.

Petrosea allocated $162.8 million of capex in 2018 toward purchasing heavy equipment. (bbn)
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...nounces-nearly-49-revenue-growth-in-2018.html

*Minister sees brighter prospects in manufacturing after elections*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Sun, April 21, 2019 / 03:15 pm



Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (Antara/Wahyu Putro)
Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto sees brighter investment prospects in the manufacturing industry following April 17’s general election as investors realize a number of prioritized projects.

“After the 2019 elections, many prioritized projects will be carried out, including those in the chemical industry and the finalization in electric cars,” said Airlangga in a statement on _setkab.go.id_ on Saturday.

He said investment growth in the manufacturing industry, which was expected to boost economic growth, would also be triggered by the realization of several fiscal incentives offered by the government, including a tax allowance and tax holiday.

Airlangga said investors were confident in the Indonesian democratic system. “All industry sectors will run after the elections,” he said, adding that he was also confident that political and security conditions would improve.

“Even more, the government will introduce new policies to facilitate business players to start businesses in the country.”

Previously, after a limited Cabinet meeting chaired by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, the government announced that Saudi Arabia would soon invest US $6 billion in the petrochemical industry. 

The plan was discussed during Jokowi’s recent visit to the country as Saudi Arabia reportedly expressed interest in making Indonesia a petrochemical hub in Southeast Asia. Jokowi had instructed several relevant ministers and officials in other institutions to facilitate the investment arrangement.

The Industry Ministry has encouraged growth in the petrochemical industry to help the development of the manufacturing sector from downstream and upstream businesses, Airlangga said.

“The petrochemical industry produces various raw materials for other manufacturing industries like packaging industry, textile, household equipment, automotive components and electrical products,” he added. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ospects-in-manufacturing-after-elections.html


----------



## Nike

The Potato Sector
The Dutch East India Company brought potatoes to West Java around 1795, and within 15 years the kentang holanda (or "Dutch tuber") was being grown by Batak farmers in the highlands of northern Sumatra.

Today, Indonesia is the biggest potato producer in southeast Asia. Between 1960 and the mid-1990s, the country's potato output grew at a rate of almost nine percent per year, and since 2003 annual production has averaged more than one million tonnes. Potato is cultivated throughout the archipelago, in highlands areas of between 800 and 1 800 m, mainly by small scale farmers.

Potato growers are largely dependent on seed tubers imported from Germany and the Netherlands.

While some potatoes are grown for export, mainly in northern Sumatra, the bulk of Indonesia's potato harvest is destined for fresh consumption in large urban areas. Indonesia imported some 32 000 tons of potatoes in 2006 mainly for processing into food products.
*Agricultural Statistics Indonesia*
Try turning your phone! More...
Select Product:
Show:
Year
https://www.potatopro.com/indonesia/potato-statistics


----------



## Nike

*State revenue stands at Rp 350.1 trillion in Q1*

Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, April 23, 2019 / 09:48 am



The Taxation Directorate General building in Jakarta. (kontan.co.id/File)
The government has collected Rp 350.1 trillion (US$24.87 billion) in revenue in the first quarter of 2019, the Finance Ministry announced on Monday.

The figure is an increase of 4.9 percent from the same period last year, 16.2 percent of the annual state revenue target of Rp 2.16 quadrillion, the ministry said in its monthly state budget report.

The revenue consists of tax revenues totaling Rp 279.9 trillion, 15.7 percent of the target, up by 6.7 percent year-on-year (yoy), while non-tax revenue (PNBP) was recorded at Rp 70 trillion, 18.5 percent of the target, down 1.4 percent yoy.

Budget spending amounted to Rp 425.1 trillion in the same period, 18.4 percent of the annual target and up by 7.7 percent yoy. 

Given the statistics, the state budget is measured at a year-to-date deficit of Rp 101.96 trillion or 0.63 percent against the gross domestic products, compared to Rp 85.83 trillion deficit in the same period in 2018 or 0.58 percent against the GDP. (bbn)
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/04/23/state-revenue-stands-at-rp-350-1-trillion-in-q1.html


----------



## Nike

*PLN secures US$1.18b syndicated loan for 35,000 MW program*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, April 24, 2019 / 01:14 pm



Workers are seen at a substation project in Tanjung Karang, Mataram, West Nusa Tenggara, on Sept. 25, 2018. (Antara/Ahmad Subaidi)
State electricity firm PLN has secured Rp 16.75 trillion (US$ 1.18 billion) in syndicated loans from seven local financial institutions to finance the construction of its flagship 35,000 megawatt (MW) electricity program.

PLN announced on Tuesday that the loan was divided into two schemes, with Rp 13.25 trillion offered through a conventional loan scheme and Rp 3.5 trillion under a shariah scheme.

Both have a 10-year tenor.

The syndicated loan, which was inked at the PLN head office in Jakarta on Tuesday, will come from state-owned lender PT Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI), state-owned lender Bank Mandiri, private lender PT Bank Central Asia (BCA), private lender CIMB Niaga, state-owned financial institution PT Sarana Multi Infrastruktur (SMI), as well as sharia-based lenders PT BNI Syariah and PT BCA Syariah.

PLN finance director Sarwono Sudarto said the funds would be used to build electricity infrastructure that is part of the 35,000 MW program, such as substations and transmissions.

"The cost of funds is competitive and the loan will boost our rupiah loan portfolio,” he said in a statement, adding that the loan scheme was the “perfect way” for PLN to get funding as the company had to tighten its budget while still fulfilling increasing electricity demand.

“This is why we are always keen on forging a partnership with either banks or non-banks to fund our electricity projects. This successful partnership will also deepen investors' confidence in Indonesia."

The $1.18 billion loan was PLN’s second corporate action in six months after the firm announced in November 2018 that it had obtained a syndicated loan worth $1.62 billion from 20 international banks.

The November loan was also used to finance projects in the 35,000-MW program. (bbn)
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...18b-syndicated-loan-for-35000-mw-program.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia has 21 science techno parks: ministry official*
25th Apr 2019 18:41







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Another three science technoparks will be set up in Indonesia this year to add to the already existing 18 parks, a top official of the Ministry of Research, Technology, and Higher Education said.

"This year, there are three more science technoparks planned," Secretary General of the Ministry of Research, Technology, and Higher Education Ainun Naim told journalists here Thursday.

The government has targeted the setting up of 100 science technoparks and they have been added to a list of prioritized national programs.

However, the target could not be achieved because of several factors including the lack of scientists who are essential for the development of these technoparks, he said.

In an effort to end that deadlock the ministry collaborated with public universities and non-ministerial agencies, such as the National Nuclear Energy Agency (BATAN) and the Indonesian Institute of Sciencies (LIPI), because they have the scientists, Naim said.

"With this collaboration, science technoparks can be developed at public universities," he said, adding that the ministry has introduced a "Research and Innovation in Science and Technology Project" in 2013.

In developing the science technoparks in the country, this "Riset Pro" is designed to support the products made in the parks for use by the people.

For instance, an electric scooter produced by the Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology (ITS), will immediately be sold in the domestic market, he said.

One of the Riset Pro components is improving the framework of innovation-related policies and revitalizing research institutions in the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), BATAN, LIPI, and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), Naim said.

One of the science technoparks has been set up at the Bogor Institute of Agriculture (IPB), ANTARA noted. Known as the IPB Science Techno Park, it helps the innovation in tropical agriculture, foods, and bio-science.


Reporter: Indriani, Rahmad Nasution

Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/124301/indonesia-has-21-science-techno-parks-ministry-official


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Indonesia is expanding the halal industry market in Russia*
29th Apr 2019 13:36







London (ANTARA) - Indonesia has, for the foremost instance, taken part in the XI International Economic Summit "Russia-Islamic World: KazanSummit 2019" in a bid to expand the market for Indonesian halal products in Russia.

Held in Kazan, capital of the Republic of Tatarstan, Russian Federation, on April 24-26, the series of activities in which Indonesia participated included the Russia Halal Expo, Indonesia-Russia Business Forum, Kazan Modest Fashion Show, and Forum of Young Diplomats of the OIC Countries, First Secretary of the Indonesian Embassy in Moscow, Enjay Diana noted in a statement to Antara London on Sunday.

Indonesia's keenness to make inroads into the Russian halal industry market was apparent from the presence of seven Indonesian companies that enlivened the 100 square-meter Indonesian Pavilion located at the entrance to the strategic exhibition venue.

The seven Indonesian companies -- Indofood, Garudafood, Mayora (Torabika manufacturer), Incofood (Indocafe producer), Paragon Technology & Innovation (Wardah cosmetics manufacturer), Shafira, and IRD by Indriya R. Dani -- produce food, cosmetic, and fashion items.

The products of Indofood and Torabika have made leeway into the Russian market, while Indocafe, new to producing Shafira Muslim clothing and halal cosmetics, is exploring the potential Russian market.

The Indonesian Pavilion has drawn the attention of visitors restricted not just to businesspersons eyeing opportunities to cooperate with Indonesia and for Indonesian products but also members of the general public seeking information on Indonesian products.

Visitors at the expo were also offered coffee, instant noodles, and other packaged foods. These food products bore halal labelings.

During a visit to the Indonesian Pavilion, President of the Republic of Tatarstan Rustam Minnikhanov welcomed the presence of the Indonesian Pavilion and expressed optimism that Indonesian businessmen would further intensify the trade value between both sides.

Indonesian Ambassador to the Russian Federation and Republic of Belarus Wahid Supriyadi highlighted the importance of Indonesian businesspersons playing an active part to penetrate the huge Russian market.

Expectations ride high over Tatarstan and Indonesian halal products penetrating other Russian regions, with a largely Muslim populace, such as Dagestan, Chechnya, and Bashkorstortan.

In 2018, the trade value between Indonesia and Russia had reached US$2.5 billion, and the presence of Indonesian businessmen was believed to boost the volume of Indonesian-Russian trade.

In addition to holding the Indonesia-Russia Business Forum at the Kazan Summit event, the Indonesian Embassy in Moscow aided a meeting between Indonesian businessmen and the Association of Russian Muslim Entrepreneurs at the Grand Kazan Hotel.

Russian Muslim Entrepreneurs Association President Aidar Shagimardanov has responded positively to the initiative of this business meeting and vowed to bring along a delegation of Russian Muslim businessmen to Indonesia in the near future.

"We must tap into this open market by utilizing networks owned by the Russian Muslim Employers' Association," Ambassador Wahid stated. EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Eliswan Azly

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*The Future of All-Electric Transjakarta Bus Fleet Plan*
Translator: 
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
30 April 2019 09:41 WIB

Transjakarta Operational Director Daud Joseph said that the company is still in the midst of formulating the plan to operate electric buses in Jakarta but is not sure when.

“I will first attempt to design the formula based on the Governor’s noted, what he hopes for, and then I will create a more detailed operational plan,” said Daud on Monday.

As of now, Transjakarta is in the pre-test phase by exhibiting their all-electric bus fleets to the public via public events such as the weekly car-free day in Bundaran HI in Central Jakarta this week.

Read also: Anies Baswedan Hints on All Electric Transjakarta Bus Fleet

The company currently has three electric bus fleets where two of them are products of Chinese BYD Company Ltd, meanwhile, another unit is produced by PT Mobil Anak Bangsa owned by retired army general Moeldoko.

The electric buses have obtained a test permit (STCK) which allows it to carry passengers in a limited number and limited area of service.

https://en.tempo.co/read/1200576/the-future-of-all-electric-transjakarta-bus-fleet-plan

*PT MAB Ready to Produce 10 Electric Buses*
28 August 2018 10:36 WIB








TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - PT Mobil Anak Bangsa (MAB) will produce 10 units of electric bus commercial vehicles if the prototype passes the type test at the Ministry of Transportation’s Roadworthy Testing Center and Motor Vehicle Certification (BPLJ-SKB).






PT MAB President Director Leonard said the electric bus commercial vehicle being tested by BPLJ-SKB on Monday 27 August was a prototype-2 bus.

“For a while, we will produce some orders that we have received from the client of around 10 units,” Leonard said.






Leonard explained that his party made several adjustments before registering to conduct a feasibility test to the Ministry of Transportation.

BPLJ-SKB Head Caroline Noorida Aryani confirmed about the trial. The testing of the electric vehicle is regulated by the Minister of Transportation Regulation No. PM 33/2018 concerning Motor Vehicle Testing.

BISNIS.COM

http://en.tempo.co/read/921142/pt-mab-ready-to-produce-10-electric-buses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's Growth Momentum Seen Supported by Spending Boost*
_By Karlis Salna, May 4, 2019, 5:00 PM EDT _

Indonesia’s economy probably maintained momentum in the first quarter, helped by solid spending that was further boosted as elections were held across the country.

Gross domestic product grew 5.18 percent in the three months through March from a year earlier, according to the median estimate of 18 economists surveyed by Bloomberg. That pace is the same as the growth in the fourth quarter of last year.


*Key Insights*


Southeast Asia’s biggest economy is forecast to grow 5.3 percent this year, the fastest pace since 2013. That’s still well below the 7 percent target set by President Joko Widodo when he took office in 2014
While growth has been hovering around 5 percent since 2016, there are questions over whether the economy can hit the government’s projections for 2019, as Indonesia wrestles with a slump in manufacturing
There is some “bigger homework ahead for tax officials” amid signs of a potential slowdown, said Satria Sambijantoro, an economist from PT Bahana Sekuritas in Jakarta. Tax revenue from Indonesia’s manufacturing sector, the largest contributor to GDP and which normally accounts for about a third of total tax revenue, fell almost 9 percent in the first quarter, he said
While six interest rate hikes since May last year restricted growth, Bank Indonesia has said its benchmark rate is now probably near its peak. The prospect that policy easing could be on the table is a boost for Widodo, known as Jokowi, as he looks to reboot his economic plans ahead of a second five-year term
With the election out of the way, investors who sat on the sidelines during a campaign that started back in September could start pumping in money. Retail sales have been strong over the first three months of the year, growing by 9 percent in February and 8 percent in March. The February growth was the fastest since December 2016
*
What Economists’ Say*


Enrico Tanuwidjaja, the head of economics and research for PT UOB Indonesia in Jakarta, said some inventory build-up and steady household consumption, as well as some election campaign spending, likely added to overall growth in the first quarter
UOB sees headline growth will remain “sluggish” for the full year, at around 5.2 percent. “The medium-term challenge is in attracting FDI into more export oriented sectors, hopefully in areas where more and more local content is used,” he said
*
Get More*


Sequentially, GDP fell 0.42 percent in the three months to March, according to the median estimate of 14 economists surveyed by Bloomberg. That’s better than the 1.69 percent contraction in the three months ended December

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...wth-momentum-seen-supported-by-spending-boost

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

katarabhumi said:


> *Get More*
> 
> 
> Sequentially, GDP fell 0.42 percent in the three months to March, according to the median estimate of 14 economists surveyed by Bloomberg. That’s better than the 1.69 percent contraction in the three months ended December
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...wth-momentum-seen-supported-by-spending-boost
> 
> .


...what? That last part doesn't make sense.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia, South Korea target to complete IK-CEPA talks this year*





Trade Ministry international trade negotiations director general Iman Pambagyo (Courtesy of Trade Ministry/File)

Indonesia and South Korea aim to complete negotiations for the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IK-CEPA) this year to boost bilateral trade and other economic relations, an official has said.

According to Trade Ministry international trade negotiation director general Iman Pambagyo, both countries had exchanged initial trade in goods requests during the eighth round of IK-CEPA negotiations, which will be followed by initial offers held in June.

He said both nations were committed to improving the offers they had made in the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) and the ASEAN-South Korea Free Trade Areas (ASEAN-South Korea FTA).

“Indonesian-South Korean trade could have reached US$20 billion,” he said as quoted by _Kontan.co.id._

Other issues to be discussed include reviews on trade in services, role of origin (ROO) and customs procedures and trade facilitation (CPFT).

With regard to trade in services, both parties had reviewed text that had been agreed on in the previous round, he said.

Iman stressed the importance of completing IK-CEPA negotiations as soon as possible because trade between the two countries had not been optimally explored.

Last year, bilateral trade between the two countries reached $18.6 billion, of which Indonesia enjoyed a $443.6 million surplus.

Indonesia currently has two CEPA agreements, namely with Australia (IA-CEPA) and with the European Free Trade Association (Indonesia-AFTA CEPA). (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...rget-to-complete-ik-cepa-talks-this-year.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia state owned company profit in 2018 is more than Rp 200 trillion

News is in Indonesian https://money.kompas.com/read/2019/...=Dlvrit&utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Construction visible from space, edited by Alarvas*






Yellow lines are toll roads in operation
Red lines are visible construction sites.

*Expressway project inside and around Jakarta*
The picture is taken from BPJT-GIS, with additional edit.
Source: http://gis.bpjt.pu.go.id/






Magenta lines denote toll road in operation
Bluish grey lines denote toll road under construction
Dark orange lines denote toll road in strategic plan 2019-2024.
Light orange lines denote newly proposed toll road by corporations or local government with a high chance for approval.

Toll roads in operation are not explained in the legend.
1. CGK Airport - Kunciran (14,2 km)
2. Kunciran - Serpong (11,2 km)
3. Serpong - Cinere (10,14 km)
4. Cinere - Jagorawi Toll Road (Cimanggis) (14,4 km)
5. Cimanggis - Cibitung (25,21 km)
6. Cibitung - Cilincing (Tj. Priok Port) (32,02 km)
1-6 are 2nd Jakarta Outer Ring Road, 107,16 km in total, the segments will be opened one by one between 2019 and 2020.

7. Sunter - Pulogebang (9,44 km) - expected for operation in 2020
8. Semanan - Sunter (20,23 km)
9. Ulujami - Tanahabang (8,7 km)
10. Pasarminggu - Casablanca (9,15 km)
11. Duri Pulo - Kp. Melayu (12,65 km)
12. Kp. Melayu - Kemayoran (9,6 km)
7-12 are 2nd Jakarta Inner Ring Road and its connecting routes, 69,77 km in total.

13. Development of Tj. Priok Toll Road Access 
14. Becakayu Toll Road, 21,04 km, partly operational.
15. Depok - Antasari, 21,54 km, partly operational.
16. Serpong - Balaraja, 39,8 km
17. Kamal - Teluk Naga - Rajeg, 39,4 km
18. South Japek (Jakarta-Cikampek), 60 km
19. Elevated Japek (above the existing Japek), 36,36 km

*Expressway projects in the western part of Java.
*





Similar legend as the above picture, three blue dots denote existing or newly developed ocean port.
1. Serang - Panimbang, 84 km
2. Ciawi - Sukabumi, partly operational, 53,6 km
3. Cisumdawu Toll Road, partly finished but not operational, 60,3 km 
4. Sukabumi - Ciranjang - Padalarang, 57 km 
5. Patimban Port Access Toll Road, 37,7 km
6. Bandung Intraurban Toll Road (several segments, the priority segments are still debated), North-South Link could be constructed first, 14,3 km
7. Tol Cigatas, with further development to Cilacap, 180 km in total.
8. Sukabumi - Pelabuhan Ratu, ? km
9. Bogor Ring Road, partly operational, 11 km in total, with further development routes are still debated.

The length of the operational expressway in the western third of Java up to this time is 700 km. Addition of new expressway until 2022: 892,97 km. Total length could be 1692 km. Expressway in other regions are not included.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Bungaterakhir said:


> *Construction visible from space, edited by Alarvas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow lines are toll roads in operation
> Red lines are visible construction sites.
> 
> *Expressway project inside and around Jakarta*
> The picture is taken from BPJT-GIS, with additional edit.
> Source: http://gis.bpjt.pu.go.id/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta lines denote toll road in operation
> Bluish grey lines denote toll road under construction
> Dark orange lines denote toll road in strategic plan 2019-2024.
> Light orange lines denote newly proposed toll road by corporations or local government with a high chance for approval.
> 
> Toll roads in operation are not explained in the legend.
> 1. CGK Airport - Kunciran (14,2 km)
> 2. Kunciran - Serpong (11,2 km)
> 3. Serpong - Cinere (10,14 km)
> 4. Cinere - Jagorawi Toll Road (Cimanggis) (14,4 km)
> 5. Cimanggis - Cibitung (25,21 km)
> 6. Cibitung - Cilincing (Tj. Priok Port) (32,02 km)
> 1-6 are 2nd Jakarta Outer Ring Road, 107,16 km in total, the segments will be opened one by one between 2019 and 2020.
> 
> 7. Sunter - Pulogebang (9,44 km) - expected for operation in 2020
> 8. Semanan - Sunter (20,23 km)
> 9. Ulujami - Tanahabang (8,7 km)
> 10. Pasarminggu - Casablanca (9,15 km)
> 11. Duri Pulo - Kp. Melayu (12,65 km)
> 12. Kp. Melayu - Kemayoran (9,6 km)
> 7-12 are 2nd Jakarta Inner Ring Road and its connecting routes, 69,77 km in total.
> 
> 13. Development of Tj. Priok Toll Road Access
> 14. Becakayu Toll Road, 21,04 km, partly operational.
> 15. Depok - Antasari, 21,54 km, partly operational.
> 16. Serpong - Balaraja, 39,8 km
> 17. Kamal - Teluk Naga - Rajeg, 39,4 km
> 18. South Japek (Jakarta-Cikampek), 60 km
> 19. Elevated Japek (above the existing Japek), 36,36 km
> 
> *Expressway projects in the western part of Java.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar legend as the above picture, three blue dots denote existing or newly developed ocean port.
> 1. Serang - Panimbang, 84 km
> 2. Ciawi - Sukabumi, partly operational, 53,6 km
> 3. Cisumdawu Toll Road, partly finished but not operational, 60,3 km
> 4. Sukabumi - Ciranjang - Padalarang, 57 km
> 5. Patimban Port Access Toll Road, 37,7 km
> 6. Bandung Intraurban Toll Road (several segments, the priority segments are still debated), North-South Link could be constructed first, 14,3 km
> 7. Tol Cigatas, with further development to Cilacap, 180 km in total.
> 8. Sukabumi - Pelabuhan Ratu, ? km
> 9. Bogor Ring Road, partly operational, 11 km in total, with further development routes are still debated.
> 
> The length of the operational expressway in the western third of Java up to this time is 700 km. Addition of new expressway until 2022: 892,97 km. Total length could be 1692 km. Expressway in other regions are not included.


Can't wait for Cigatas. Nagreg will be liberated, at last.


----------



## Nike

BUSINESS
*Freeport to fully operate 500-km underground mine in Papua*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, May 6, 2019 / 03:11 pm



Three workers talk underground at the Grasberg mine in Timika, Papua, in this undated photograph. (Courtesy of/PT Freeport Indonesia)
Mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI) will close its open-pit mine this year and will soon fully operate an underground mine, which features a 500-kilometer tunnel the company had been building since 2015.

The company has started to produce gold and silver from Deep MLZ.

“It is not a straight [tunnel]. It has branches [and] there are mines that are spiral deeper into the ground,” PTFI vice president corporate communication Riza Pratama said as quoted by _kontan.co.id_ on Sunday.

He was speaking to officials from the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry who visited the underground mine last Friday.

Riza explained that the air inside the underground mine was clean because each corner of the mine had been equipped with large fans that ensure air flow by pumping out the air from inside the mine and bringing in fresh air from outside.

At about 7 kilometers from the entrance, Riza said the walls of the 7-meter-wide and 10-m-high tunnel were made of concrete.

“This location is in safe and stable condition,” he added.

Meanwhile, light sources inside the tunnel were bright enough to support the operation of heavy equipment. The underground mine is also equipped with a mosque and church, toilets and clean water facilities.

Currently, PTFI has 7,096 permanent employees, but including contract-based workers and vendors, the figure goes up to 30,542 people. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...operate-500-km-underground-mine-in-papua.html


----------



## Nike

An infrastructure boom is under way in Indonesia, after the administration of President Joko Widodo committed to developing $414.6bn of new public works projects between 2015 and 2019, including large-scale transportation, utilities and ICT projects, as well as new schools, hospitals, and water supply and treatment plants. In recent years the government has mobilised a coordinated effort to deliver planned projects, with dozens of state actors collaborating to develop new infrastructure policy, including an organised framework for public-private partnerships, new finance models and risk management reforms. Public expenditure on infrastructure is expected to hit a historic high in 2017.

This chapter contains interviews with Bambang Brodjonegoro, Minister of National Development Planning; and Jin Liqun, President, Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank.

https://oxfordbusinessgroup.com/indonesia-2018/infrastructure


----------



## Nike

*Vice President of Argentina Michetti pays courtesy call to Kalla*
7th May 2019 17:20





Vice President of Argentina Gabriela Michetti made a courtesy call to Vice President M Jusuf Kalla on Tuesday and the two held a closed-door meeting to discuss efforts to step up bilateral cooperation between the two countries, particularly in the field of trade.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Vice President of Argentina Gabriela Michetti made a courtesy call to Vice President M Jusuf Kalla on Tuesday and the two held a closed-door meeting to discuss efforts to step up bilateral cooperation between the two countries, particularly in the field of trade.

"So far, our trade balance is at US$2 billion, and we suffer a deficit because we import agricultural products from Argentina," Kalla told the press following the bilateral meeting.

Indonesia will increase its exports to Argentina and the matter will be discussed by the trade ministers of the two countries, Kalla noted.

A ministerial-level meeting will be held to follow up on the results of the talks between Kalla and Michetti, especially regarding efforts to intensify trade and investment cooperation between the two nations.

Michetti said Argentina wanted to explore cooperation with Indonesia in the fields of agriculture, food, and infrastructure development.

"There are many businessmen in Argentina interested in investing in Southeast Asia, and in Indonesia in particular," Michetti said.

Argentina is Indonesia's second largest trade partner in South America. 

EDITED BY INE


By Franciska N, Fardah

Editor: Eliswan Azly

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Campaign for cooking with electricity hampered by households’ low power capacity*

Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, May 7, 2019 / 01:57 pm 

The government is preparing a nationwide program to promote induction cooking, which uses electricity to heat pots and pans, and reduce household dependency on imported liquefied petroleum gas (LPG), particularly subsidized LPG distributed in 3-kilogram canisters.

However, concerns have been raised that the weak power capacity of low-income homes may hamper the campaign.

According to Syamsul Huda, the Sulawesi business director for state-owned electricity company PLN, induction cooking cannot be used by households whose electricity capacity is 450 kilovolt-ampere (kVA).

“The government is still searching for a solution for 450-kVA electricity customers […] We have no problems in the side of supply, but it is merely a technicality issue as the subsidized electricity capacity is too weak [for induction cooking],” he said.

Syamsul explained that induction cookers have various power capacities, starting from 300 watts to 1,400 watts. To encourage customers to use induction cookers, PLN is offering a 75 percent discount for electricity capacity upgrades from March until the end of 2019.

Before March, 830 PLN customers had applied for the program and more than 10,000 PLN employees had used induction cookers.

“We have just begun to introduce the induction cooking to our customers. We have a special team to promote the benefits of these cookers, including the fact that they are less costly and safe,” Syamsul said, adding that the cooking equipment was also environmentally friendly.

Earlier on Monday, PLN’s board of directors met with Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan to discuss ways to increase electricity consumption.

Syamsul said the minister also called on PLN to boost electricity consumption not only in households but also in the transportation sector to cut oil imports.

The induction cooking program was introduced several years ago as the government wanted to cut the consumption of LPG, 70 percent of which was still imported.

“We are trying to replace [LPG] with electricity. The cost is about 50 to 60 percent lower. Currently, we consume around 6.5 million tons of LPG annually, 4.5 million of which is imported,” he said. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ampered-by-households-low-power-capacity.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's forex reserves stable at US$124.3 billion in April 2019*
8th May 2019 13:45





The central bank recorded a relatively stable level of Indonesia's foreign exchange reserves at US$124.3 billion at the end of April 2019 than $124.5 billion at March-end this year.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The central bank recorded a relatively stable level of Indonesia's foreign exchange reserves at US$124.3 billion at the end of April 2019 than $124.5 billion at March-end this year.

The figure was equal to the financing of 7.1 months of imports or 6.8 months of imports and payment of the government's foreign debts, surpassing the international standards of three months of imports, Executive Director of Bank Indonesia's Communication Department Onny Widjanarko revealed in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Bank Indonesia believed the foreign exchange reserves were able to support the external sector resilience and maintain stability of the macroeconomic and financial system.

Foreign exchange earnings, receipts of other foreign currencies, and repayments of the government's foreign debts contributed to foreign exchange reserves worth $124.3 billion at the end of April 2019.

The central bank is also confident of adequate foreign exchange reserves of the country in future, driven by buoyancy in the good stability and prospects of the domestic economy.

Indonesia's economy recorded a 5.17 percent growth in 2018 than 5.07 percent a year earlier.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) had made an announcement early this month of the domestic economy recording a 5.07 percent growth in the first quarter of 2019 as compared to 5.06 percent in the same quarter last year.

However, the economic growth in the first quarter of 2019 was lesser than 5.18 percent in the previous quarter. EDITED BY INE


Editor: Eliswan Azly

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Expressway projects in the central third of Java*






Magenta lines denote expressway in operation
Bluish grey lines denote expressway under construction
Dark orange lines denote expressway in the strategic plan (surely will be built)
Light orange lines denote expressway proposed by corporations or local government with a high chance for approval.
Three blue dots represent oceanic container port

1. Surakarta - Yogyakarta - New Yogyakarta International Airport (NYIA), construction will commence this year (92 km)
2. Bawen - Yogya, construction will commence this year (75 km)
3. NYIA - Kebumen - Cilacap (145 km)
4. Semarang - Gresik (satellite town of Surabaya) (245 km), the first phase, Semarang - Demak (27 km) will be started this year.
5. North section of Semarang Outer Ring Road (Mangkang - Arteri Utara) (14,18 km)
6. Other segments of Semarang Outer Ring Road, could be built as an arterial road (52 km).
7. Tegal - Cilacap (around 110 km), possibly linked with Purwokerto through Ajibarang - Purwokerto toll road, as the local government proposed.
8. Bandung - Cilacap toll road (180 km), mentioned in an earlier post.
NB: All expressway in the Yogyakarta province will be elevated above the existing road or canal, to avoid incursion into archaeological sites and socio-cultural reasons.

*Expressway projects in the eastern third of Java*






1. Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (unofficial Surabaya Outer Ring Road) (38,4 km), will be operational this year
2. Pandaan - Malang (38,48 km), could be operational next month, the last segment is re-routed because a new archaeological site discovered there.
3. Probolinggo - Banyuwangi (185 km), the last segment of Trans Java toll road.
4. Kertosono - Kediri (27 km), could be extended to Blitar or linked with Kepanjen.
5. Malang - Kepanjen (35 km), could be linked with Blitar
6. Batu - Singosari (around 15 km), Batu is a tourism city and nature escape in East Java, several proposed routes exist.
7. Probolinggo - Lumajang - Jember (around 80 km), proposed by the local cities and regencies.
8. Semarang - Gresik (245 km), linked with Central Java, mentioned earlier.
9. Mojokerto - Mojosari - Gempol (30 km), proposed by a state-owned construction company, with high demand from traffic and industrial areas there.

More or less..
*Total existing expressway in the central and eastern part of Java: 696,1 km
Total addition of new expressway until 2024: 1130,06 km
Total length of expressway until 2024: 1826,16 km

Total existing expressway in Java Island: 1396,1 km
Total addition of new expressway until 2024: 2023,03 km
Total length of expressway until 2024: 3419,13 km* 

Southern part of Semarang Outer Ring Road is not included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government to build 500 vocational schools*
5 minutes ago







Cikarang, Bekasi (ANTARA) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto has said the Government has set a target of building 500 vocational schools by 2024.

The development of human resources could directly affect the country's economy, the minister said here on Friday, adding that the National Mid Term Development Plan (RPJMN) will focus on the development of human resources.

The construction of 500 new vocational schools will involve the Government and the private sector, and it will be at the high school, as well as the higher education levels, according to him.

"Hence, it's not only the Government, because we will also encourage industries to set up vocational schools and polytechnics. They are capable of and interested in setting up vocational education because they need human resources. The Industry Ministry has developed four vocational schools and polytechnics but the President has asked for the massive development of vocational education," he remarked.

President Director of PT Astra International Tbk Prijono Sugiarto has said Polman Astra Cikarang is the first vocational higher education college in Bekasi District, West Java Province.

Polman Astra does not only focus on the study program, but also develops competence certifications, such as the German Meister (master craftsman) certification in the automotive field.

"The Meister certification in Polman Astra in the first in Asia. We are indeed serious in developing this vocation. Some 60 percent of the graduates have been absorbed by Astra," he said. 



Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/125299/government-to-build-500-vocational-schools


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia plans to construct 4,479 km toll roads by 2030*
_The Jakarta Post - Thu, May 9, 2019 / 08:07 am_

The government plans to develop 4,479.33 kilometers of toll roads by 2030 in addition to the 1,500 km toll road projects that are to be completed in 2024 to support mobility, an official has announced.

The Public Works and Housing Ministry’s road development director general, Sugiyartanto, said the new toll roads would particularly open access to tourist destinations and other new centers of economic growth.

“It is a vision toward 2030, while from 2020 to 2024, we will complete the 1,500 kilometer toll road program,” he said as quoted by kompas.com on Tuesday.

The new toll road project will be implemented on Java, Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Bali and Nusa Tenggara.

He said the implementation of the project would be adjusted to the needs of each region in line with the development of other infrastructure. He said the existing roads would not be able to accommodate the increasing transportation needs of all regions.

“So, the opening of new roads is needed to provide access for new industrial areas, special economic zones and new [and expanded] airports,” Sugiyartanto said.

He added that the medium toll road program required Rp 671.8 trillion (US$46.98 billion).

He stressed that the funds would not only come from the state budget but also from the private sector. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-to-construct-4479-km-toll-roads-by-2030.html

+++

*Indonesia Introduces AI-Powered Batik Analyzer to Battle Cheap Knockoffs*
_BY : EMANUEL KURE - MAY 11, 2019_

Jakarta. The government has made it easier for customers to distinguish between authentic batik and cheap knockoffs from abroad, by using just their smartphones.

The Ministry of Industry introduced Batik Analyzer, a smartphone application, during this year's Nusantara Batik Exhibition in Jakarta on Friday. The app is available for Android and iOS smartphone operating systems and uses artificial intelligence, which right now, can differentiate the original from a counterfeit item about 75 percent of the time, said Titik Purwati Widowati, head of the Yogyakarta Center for Crafts and Batik.

The center developed the app in cooperation with the industry ministry's Industrial Research and Development Agency (BPPI).

"The Batik Analyzer application is currently only available in first beta," Titik said, inferring that the app is fully functional, but may still contain several bugs.

She said the agency will continue to improve the app to reach 95 percent accuracy soon.

Indonesian batik, recognized as world cultural heritage, relies on long lines of artisans to draw or print intricate patterns on the cloth by hand. Machine-made knockoffs, mainly from textile factories in China, have been flooding local markets in recent years and harmed the local industry due to these items being considerably cheaper than the original.

According to data provided by the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), imports of the cheap knockoffs amount to more than $30 million per year, which is nearly half the value of Indonesia's annual batik exports.

"This innovation originated from the difficulties encountered by members of the public to distinguish between batik and artificial fabrics available on the market, especially the flood of imported artificial batik products at very low prices," Titik said.

The app will give customers confidence to buy batik from Indonesian businesses because they can always check the originality of the products.

"This application is expected to be a solution to protect the national batik industry in the face of Industry 4.0," Titik said.

BPPI head Ngakan Timur Antara said the government encourages local industry to continue innovating to boost economic growth.

"To come up with innovations that meet the needs of the industrial world, the ministry continues to work with the private sector to contribute to research activities or technology transfers that support the progress of the national manufacturing sector," he said.

Indonesia's batik exports amounted to $52 million last year and the government hopes to increase this by between 6 percent and 8 percent this year.

Local batik output on the other hand, grew 19 percent in the first three months of this year, compared with the same period last year, according to the ministry. This topped the growth rate of all other types of manufacturing in the country, as well as growth in national output, which was 5.07 percent.

The batik industry currently provides around 212,000 jobs in 101 production centers, mainly in Java.

https://jakartaglobe.id/culture/ind...ered-batik-analyzer-to-battle-cheap-knockoffs

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government projects tourism forex earnings to hit US$18 billion*
14th May 2019 23:18





Tourism Minister Arief Yahya has projected that the tourism sector will contribute US$17.6-18 billion to the national economy. (Doc. Tourism Ministry)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Tourism Minister Arief Yahya has projected that the tourism sector will contribute US$17.6-18 billion to the national economy, well above foreign exchange earnings from crude palm oil (CPO), which is now the country's largest foreign exchange earner.

The number of tourist arrivals in the country is projected to reach 18 million by the end of 2019, he said after swearing in administrative officials, supervisory officials, functional officials and officials of the authority boards at the ministry in Jakarta on Tuesday.

"I informed President Joko Widodo of this figure when he asked me about the tourism projections for this year," he said.

The projection of 18 million tourist arrivals represents a two-fold increase over the past five years, although it falls short of the target of 20 million for this year, he said.

"When I assumed the post of tourism minister in 2015, the number of tourist arrivals was 9 million. The figure increased two-fold to 18 million in the past five years," he said.

The government has projected that foreign exchange earnings from the tourism sector will reach US$17.6 billion-US$18 billion this year. The figure surpassed foreign exchange earnings from crude palm oil (CPO), which were listed as the country's largest exchange earner last year.

Foreign exchange earnings from the tourism sector were equal to those of CPO, when the number of tourist arrivals reached 16.4 million last year, with foreign exchange earnings recorded at US$16.1 billion.

The minister said the ministry will cooperate with tourism stakeholders to carry out four programs to achieve the target of 18 million tourist arrivals. The four programs include border tourism, hot deals, tourism hubs, and LCC Terminal.

"Through the border tourism program, we target (the number of tourist arrivals) to reach 3.4 million. Last year it stood at 18 percent, and is projected to increase to 20 percent of the target ot tourist arrivals this year," he said.

The hot deal program offers huge discounts during low season and is expected to contribute 2 million-2.5 million tourist arrivals.

"Through the hot deal program last year, we managed to sell 700,000 pax, with the largest share of 20 percent coming from Riau Islands," he said.

To implement the tourism hub program, the ministry is cooperating with Singapore and Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. "This program is a solution for direct flights, which are difficult to find and take a relatively long time," he said.
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Dirgantara Indonesia to produce composite parts for Airbus, Boeing*

Harry Suhartono and Fathiya Dahrul
Bloomberg

Jakarta / Tue, May 14, 2019 / 10:36 am




A CN295 plane produced by state-owned aircraft industry PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was parked at PNdok Cabe Airport in Pondok Cabe, Southeast Tengerang, Banten after a delivery ceremony to the National Police on Sept. 7 at the Air Police Directorate headquarters. (kontan.co.id/Zaki Ari Setiawan)
Dirgantara Indonesia, a supplier of aluminum wing components for Airbus SE’s A320 and A380 model jets, is developing the production capability to supply non-metal aircraft parts as well.

The company is “exploring opportunities” to produce so-called composite parts -- typically made from fiberglass or carbon fiber -- for both Airbus and Boeing within the next two years, President Director Elfien Goentoro said in an interview in Jakarta Monday. The state-owned company, which is also an aircraft manufacturer, intends to triple its plane production to 56-a-year by 2024, he said.

The expanded production plans would support the Indonesian government’s efforts to reduce the nation’s dependence on commodities and narrow the current account deficit. Dirgantara, based in West Java, expects its latest 19-seat propeller plane, the N219, to obtain certification from Indonesian regulators this year, Goentoro said.

“We want to expand our composite-parts production facilities so hopefully by 2021, we can start taking orders for these aircraft parts,” Goentoro said. “We also plan to invest $119 million to build a facility dedicated to producing the N219.”

Island Hoppers

The aircraft would be for use in industries including tourism to provide access to remote areas, such as some of the 17,000 islands that make up Indonesia, the world’s largest archipelago. Dirgantara plans to produce 36 of these aircraft annually by 2024 with a target to exporting half of them, in addition to making 20 other propeller planes a year, Goentoro said.

The company is targeting orders for the N219 in the Philippines, Thailand, Malaysia, East Timor, Nepal, Senegal and South Korea this year, Goentoro said. “Our company’s intention is to boost our exports significantly so we can have a better balance between our domestic contracts and contracts denominated in foreign currencies.”

Dirgantara plans to boost its aircraft maintenance, repair and overhaul business and is certified by Airbus to service some of its military aircraft and helicopters, Goentoro said.

The company previously supplied parts for Boeing’s 737 family of aircraft under a contract that has expired, Goentoro said. Dirgantara wants to secure a new contract with the U.S. aircraft maker, he said, without specifying whether they are in discussions.

Goentoro also said he’s in talks with Indonesian finance ministry officials to allow the N219, which was developed domestically, to be sold to local customers without attracting a luxury tax from the government.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...roduce-composite-parts-for-airbus-boeing.html

Should do this since two or three decades ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MENU
HOME 

NEWS
 

ECONOMY & BUSINESS
*Soekarno-Hatta Airport Aiming to be an International Hub Airport*
Translator: 
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
13 May 2019 11:10 WIB

Soekarno–Hatta Airport into becoming an international hub airport able to compete with neighboring ASEAN countries; Singapore, Malaysia, and Thailand.

The advantage of a hub is that it enables the airport to serve direct international flight routes without having to transit.







Ads by Kiosked

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said that airliners bear an important role in helping the government develop Soekarno-Hatta airport as a hub, one of it is by making available direct international flights.

Read: Soekarno-Hatta Airport Opens Free Game Centers for Passengers

“We push for domestic airlines to make available international routes to further attract foreign tourists,” said Budi Karya in Surabaya, Sunday, May 12.

He announced that the government is accelerating the development of the international airport, especially the construction of the airport’s runway 3, which is complete will enable the Soekarno-Hatta airport to construct a new terminal that will highly be dubbed Terminal 4.

Another airport targeted by the government upon becoming an international hub in the future is the Ngurah Rai Airport in Bali.

FRANCISCA CHRISTY ROSANA


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian swift nest products opens stores in China*
15th May 2019 20:56





Indonesian swift nest processed products opened two stores in Zhengzhou city, China. (special)

Beijing (ANTARA) - Indonesian swift nest processed products opened two stores earlier this week in Zhengzhou city, China.

The two stores, operated with Chinese importing company Yan Ty Ty, opened in the capital city of Henan Province on Monday (13/5). The company imports swift nests from PT Anugerah Citra Walet Indonesia.

"These swift nest importers have met the standards set by the Chinese authority," Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun said, here on Wednesday.

In 2012, Indonesian companies first met the standards set by the Chinese government for exporting swift nests.

In November 2014, six exporters of swift nests received certificates from the China Accreditation Administration and Certification Agency (CNCA).

The export value of swift nests rose from US$22.3 million (some Rp322 billion) in 2015 to US$102.9 million (about Rp1.48 trillion) in 2017.

As of July 2018, there were 21 swift nest processing industries from Indonesia that had received CNCA certificates, with 70.6 percent being imported. Indonesia controlled 67.1 percent of total swift nest imports from three Southeast Asian countries, especially Indonesia, Malaysia, and Thailand.

The swift nests consumption trend in China has shown an increase from 2014 to 2018, with expectations of consuming up to 1,000 tons in 2019.

Indonesia is the largest swift nest producer in the world, while China is the largest swift nest consumer country.

"We are optimistic that Indonesian swift nest products will continue to be one of the leading export products in China," said Ambassador Oratmangun.
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian businesspersons should leverage IC-CEPA: minister*
17th May 2019 16:17







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita has appealed to Indonesian businesspersons to derive optimal benefits from the Indonesia-Chile Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IC-CEPA) to intensify bilateral trade.

Lukita put forth the request after visiting two importers in Chile, as part of his work visit to the country on May 15-18.

"The IC-CEPA will soon take effect, under which Chilean importers will be able to avail facilities and lower tariff to much as zero percent, The same also applies to Indonesian importers. Hence, this IC-CEPA should be optimally leveraged," the minister noted in a statement here on Friday.

Lukita paid a visit to a furniture importer Area Design and a seaweed processing industry Extractos Naturales Gelymar SA.

A total of 60 percent of Area Design's products were imported from Indonesia.

The company has observed that Indonesian furniture products are of high quality and flexible design to cater to the consumer demand and backed by satisfactory services by the government and business operators.

Nonetheless, the firm yet has insufficient information on Indonesian's furniture producers.

In response to the complaint, Lukita ensured that the government will examine its marketing strategy, as presently, promotion of the furniture industry was done solely through exhibitions.

"We need to adopt a more proactive approach if we are looking to tap Chile's furniture market," he added.

The minister has urged the Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) to invite foreign importers to Indonesia, particularly to some furniture producing areas, including Jepara, Boyolali, Cirebon, Solo, and Sukoharjo.

On the other hand, he emphasized that Indonesian businesspersons must partake in promoting their products to nations targeted as new markets.

"Marketing is the key to success in furniture exports. The good quality of Indonesian furniture products should be backed by proactive marketing to increase their appeal and popularity in the international market," he affirmed. 



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

*Inalum looks for cooperation with China's metal industry*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, May 17, 2019 / 04:50 pm



State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno speaks with China Minmetals Corporation chairman Fuping Tang during her visit to Beijing on May 15. (Courtesy of /Inalum)
State mining holding company Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum) is looking to cooperate with the metal industry in China to accelerate downstream mining operations.

Inalum president director Budi G. Sadikin said on a recent visit to China led by State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Minister Rini Soemarno, delegates met chief executive officers from metal companies.

“[We] are looking for opportunities for cooperation, which is in line with our strategic plan to accelerate the implementation of downstream mining operations,” said Budi in a press statement received on Friday.

In three of China’s cities -- Beijing, Inner Mongolia and Shanghai -- the delegates met representatives of several industries: the Metallurgical Corporation of China, Beijing Easpring Material Technology, coal gasification company Dalu Chemicals, cobalt chemical manufacturer Huayou and Contemporary Amperex Technology Battery.

Rini stressed the need to accelerate the implementation of downstream mining operations to add value to mining products.

“The higher the added value of our mining products, the greater the benefits,” Rini said on Thursday.

In December, Inalum through PT Bukit Asam, the holding member, signed a head of agreement on a coal gasification project with state-owned energy holding Pertamina, fertilizer manufacturer PT Pupuk Indonesia and chemical producer PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical.

On her visit, Rini was accompanied by ministry undersecretary for mining, strategic industries and media affairs Fajar Harry Sampurno, undersecretary for financial, survey and consulting businesses Gatot Trihargo and expert staffer Wianda Pusponegoro. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*PT Inalum constructing alumina refinery plant in West Kalimantan*
18th May 2019 18:43







Medan (ANTARA) - PT Indonesia Asahan Alumunium (Inalum) is presently constructing an alumina refinery plant in Mempawah, West Kalimantan, whose project's development was launched by State-owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno on April 4, 2019.

Executive Advisor of PT Inalum Oggy A. Kosasih stated in Medan, North Sumatra, on Saturday that the alumina refining plant, once ready, has the potential to save Inalum's raw material costs reaching US$200 million.

Moreover, it can reduce the exports of raw minerals and lower dependence on imports to source raw materials for producing aluminum.

For its development, Inalum has partnered with PT Antam Tbk through their joint venture subsidiary PT. Bristol Alumina Indonesia (BAI) as a company tasked with constructing the alumina refinery plant.

Kosasih explained that construction of the alumina refining plant offers myriad advantages in the form of being a replacement for alumina imports for which Inalum has been making ongoing efforts to realize domestic production of alumina products and capitalize on the value of PT Antam Tbk's bauxite reserves.

"It is then planned to build an integrated upstream to downstream industry chain for the extraction of alumina from bauxite to produce aluminum and is expected to boost the economy of the local area where alumina refining plants are built," he elaborated.

On the occasion, Kosasih stated that since the change in status to become a state-owned company (BUMN) on December 19, 2013, the company had undergone several adjustments and changes.

With Inalum's status change to being a BUMN, the company is expected to remain committed to developing the country, particularly after being appointed as the holding company of the mining industry.

PT Inalum has been the holding firm of the mining industry since November 27, 2018, and has succeeded in acquiring 51.23 percent of the shares of PT Freeport Indonesia on December 21, 2018.

Thus, Inalum's operating area is restricted not only to Kuala Tanjung and North Sumatra Paritohan but also extends to the remote areas of the nation that cover the PT. Antam Tbk operating area in Pomala, Southeast Sulawesi; East Halmahera, Maluku; Pongkor, West Java; and Sanggau, West Kalimantan.

PT. Bukit Asam Tbk's operating area lies in Tanjung Enim, South Sumatra; while Timah Tbk's operations are in Kundur, Karimun, Singkep, Bangka Belitung, Banjarmasin, and Cilegon; and PT Freeport Indonesia's operations are in Tembagapura, Papua. 



Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Ministry conducts assessment of fatty acid biodiesel storage tanks*
20th May 2019 15:08







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry is studying to improve infrastructure and lower transport costs for B20, including through evaluating Contractor of Cooperation Contracts' (KKKS') idle oil tanks for storing Fatty Acid Methyl Esther (FAME). 

B20 is a blend of 20 percent biodiesel and 80 percent petroleum diesel.

"One of the areas of concern for the government is the infrastructure at B20 mixing points not yet being optimal. The government is also evaluating FAME's transportation costs to several points for mixing that remain quite high," Ministry's Head of the Research and Development Agency Dadan Kusdiana remarked in a statement received by Antara here, Monday.

Kusdiana cited the example of state oil and gas company PT Pertamina's Refinery Unit (RU) that had employed the Ship To Ship (STS) method to lower FAME's transportation costs. However, when the usage of STS was evaluated, the operational costs were still found to be comparatively high.

"The solution that is projected to lower the operational costs of STS is to use oil tanks of the Contractor of Cooperation Contracts that are idle and the distance from RU V Balikpapan (East Kalimantan) is reachable," he pointed out.

The Oil and Gas Research and Development Agency (PPPTMGB LEMIGAS) has conducted a Focus Group Discussion (FGD) on Feasibility Study of FAME Tanks, Infrastructure, Pipes and Mixing at the Mixing Points to gain a broader understanding of which tanks of KKKS can be used to store FAME.

The agency has estimated that eight KKKS tanks can be used to store FAME for RU V Balikpapan, pending further study.

The government is making extensive efforts for the conversion of conventional diesel oil (BO), originating from petroleum, into biodiesel mixed with FAME by 20 percent (B20).

Under the long-term plan, a mix of conventional diesel fuel and FAME Biodiesel made of Crude Palm Oil (CPO) will be reviewed for potential possibilities to become B100.

The government has expedited the development of 100 percent biodiesel, or B100, from CPO to lower fuel imports.

This step is part of the strategies to lower reliance on fossil fuels.

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government projects 5.3 to 5.6 percent GDP growth in 2020*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, May 20, 2019 / 03:47 pm



Cranes load and unload shipping containers at the Jakarta International Container Terminal (JICT) in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta. (Antara/Dhemas Reviyanto)
The government on Monday submitted the macroeconomic assumption and basic fiscal policy for the 2020 state budget, which among other things proposed a gross domestic product (GDP) growth projection of 5.3 to 5.6 percent.

The projection is lower than the figure in the 2019 state budget, which is 5.4 to 5.8 percent.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the global and domestic condition would still cast a shadow over the country’s economy in 2020. 

She said the trade war between the United States and China would become a major threat to global economic growth and would affect the Indonesian economy because it could hamper Indonesian exports.

“By considering all the potentials, opportunities and risks that are expected to come next year, the government proposes the macroeconomic indicators to draft the 2020 state budget,” the minister said as quoted by _kontan.co.id _in front of House of Representatives members in Jakarta on Monday.

Inflation was set at 2 to 4 percent, the interest rate for three-month treasury bills (SPN) at 5 to 5.6 percent, the rupiah exchange rate at Rp 14,000 to Rp 15,000 per US dollar, the Indonesian Crude Price (ICP) at US$60 to $70 per barrel, oil lifting at 695,000 to 840,000 barrels per day and gas lifting at 1.19 million to 1.3 million barrels of oil equivalent per day (boepd).

Sri Mulyani said the theme of the fiscal policy in the 2020 state budget was enhancing competitiveness through innovation and the improvement of human resources. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia invites Brazil to invest in sugar industry*
20th May 2019 22:09





The government has invited Brazil to invest in Indonesia's agriculture sector, especially in the development of the sugar industry

Jakarta (ANTARA) - 
The government has invited Brazil to invest in Indonesia's agriculture sector, especially in the development of the sugar industry.

Possible investment in sugar has become one point of discussion between Indonesian Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman and his Brazilian counterpart, Tereza Cristina, here on Monday.

Sulaiman said, as the world's largest sugar producer Brazil could invest and transfer its technology, especially in the field of sugar processing.

"We discussed issues about sugar plants. Brazil's Agriculture Minister has said she would be open to sharing experiences in sugar processing and ready to help Indonesia. We know that Brazil is the world's largest sugar producer. They are eager to transfer their knowledge to Indonesia," Sulaiman said.

In addition to the sugar industry, the government has also asked Brazil to open its market for Indonesian agriculture products, such as mangosteen and salak (snake fruit).

"They have opened the chance for us to export six types of strategic commodities.There is no limitation on which commodities could be exported to Brazil," he added.

During the meeting, the two ministers agreed that Brazil would accept exports of Indonesian commodities, such as snake fruit, swallow bird's nests, and pineapple, along with other commodities.

"The most important thing is that our agricultural products will be accepted. Up until now, Indonesian exports to Brazil had touched US$0.3 billion per year, most of it contributed by palm oil," he said.

Meanwhile, the Brazilian Agriculture Minister has asked Indonesia to open its market to the country's beef exports.

Responding to the request, Sulaiman said that the government would have to consider the issue of food security before it decided to import Brazilian beef.

(INE)

Editor: Eliswan Azly

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Tax to GDP ratio targeted at 11.8 to 12.4 percent in 2020*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, May 21, 2019 / 08:11 am



The government targets a tax to GDP ratio of 11.8 to 12.4 percent in 2020. (Shutterstock/VectorHot)
The government targets a tax to gross domestic product (GDP) ratio of 11.8 to 12.4 percent in 2020, compared to this year's target of 12.2 percent.

In 2018, the tax to GDP ratio was 11.5 percent.

The figure was proposed by Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati to the House of Representatives in the plenary session on Monday when the minister revealed the macroeconomic indicators and basic fiscal policy for the 2020 state budget.

She said that among the efforts to boost the tax to GDP ratio included taxation reform to increase tax revenue and the improvement in competitiveness of both exports and investment through fiscal incentives to balance the external pressure.

“All those policies are expected to be able to increase the tax to GDP ratio in 2020,” Sri Mulyani said as quoted by _kompas.com,_ adding that the wide range of 11.8 to 12.4 percent was a realistic target.

She said the floor target of 11.8 percent was similar to the current taxation performance.

“We hope we will be able to show positive growth in our tax revenue,” Sri Mulyani said, adding that there were several factors that were considered before deciding the tax ratio, including the trade balance in April, which was still in deficit at US$2.5 billion and the revision in customs policy

She said the government would also still consider a number of risks that may emerge in the second quarter of 2019 before the tax to GDP ratio projection was included in the financial note of the 2019 state budget. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*S & P Increases Indonesia's Debt Rating to BBB
MARKET - Herdaru Purnomo, CNBC Indonesia

31 May 2019 13:47

Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Standard and Poor's (S & P) rating agency raised Indonesia's debt rating above the investment grade level today, Friday (05/31/2019). 

"S & P raised the Indonesian government's rating to BBB on the grounds of the prospect of strong growth and prudent fiscal policy," the S & P wrote in a statement. 

On May 31, 2018, S & P had affirmed Indonesia's ranking remained at the investment grade level at BBB-. 


This is good news for Indonesia. 

*BREAKING NEWS *

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/marke...ap-sp-naikkan-rating-utang-indonesia-jadi-bbb

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*RI, Chile exchange instrument of ratification of partnership agreement*
11th Jun 2019 16:17







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita and Chile's Vice Minister of Trade Rodrigo Yáñez Benítez exchanged the Instrument of Ratification (IoR) of the Indonesia-Chile Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IC-CEPA).

"The implementation of the IC-CEPA is a historic moment. Apart from being the first trade agreement with the South American country, IC-CEPA will also open the door for Indonesian export products in the South American region," Trade Minister Lukita remarked here on Tuesday.

The trade minister will make Chile a connecting nation for Indonesian export products in South America owing to its strategic location.

The IoR exchange is a crucial legal procedure before the implementation of IC-CEPA. In line with the mandate decided in the agreement, IC-CEPA will take effect 60 days after the exchange of the IoR, specifically on August 10, 2019.

Before the IoR exchange event, Lukita and Benítez had met to deliberate on the most effective and optimal utilization of IC-CEPA.

"I convey to Deputy Minister Rodrigo the significance of this agreement for benefiting businesspersons in both countries. Hence, trade will increase between both nations. To this end, we invite the Chilean government to jointly publicize the benefits and opportunities of IC-CEPA," the trade minister emphasized.

Moreover, Lukita has suggested to Chile to organize a similar series of activities to spread the word around in Chile by inviting the Indonesian Embassy in Santiago.

The two governments had inked the IC-CEPA on December 14, 2017, in Santiago, Chile. Through IC-CEPA, the two countries will be able to enjoy preference rates to export to their respective markets.

After almost 18 months of ratification in each country, on June 11, 2019, the process was officially completed by both nations.

This process is carried out in Indonesia by issuing Presidential Regulation No. 11 of 2019 on the Ratification of the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement between the Government of the Republic of Indonesia and the Government of the Republic of Chile.

Through IC-CEPA, 89.6 percent of Chile's tariff posts will be removed for Indonesian products entering the Chilean market, while Indonesia will eliminate 86.1 percent of its tariff posts for products imported from Chile.

Indonesia's main products to receive preference comprise palm oil and its derivatives, paper and pulp, fisheries, food and beverage, automotive products, footwear, furniture, jewelry, sorbitol, and textile products.

On the basis of the agreement, once the IC-CEPA is implemented, both nations will continue negotiations to the subsequent stage of trade in the service sector and investment.

"After the goods tariff agreement, the next stage is negotiations in the services and investment fields, as IC-CEPA is done gradually. Further discussions through the IC-CEPA Joint Committee will be held for the deadline," the trade minister concluded. 

Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TransNusa commences int'l flight operations on Kupang-Dili route*
14th Jun 2019 14:13





TransNusa airlines began operating international flights from Kupang, the capital city of East Nusa Tenggara Province, to Dili, the capital city of Timor Leste.

Kupang (ANTARA) - TransNusa airlines began operating international flights from Kupang, the capital city of East Nusa Tenggara Province, to Dili, the capital city of Timor Leste.

"Thank God, on Friday, June 14, 2019, TransNusa Airlines began operating on the Kupang-Dili international route," Kupang-Dili route's General Manager at the El Tari Kupang Airport, Barata Singgih Riwahono, noted in a written statement received by Antara here on Friday.

Riwahono confirmed that his company had held an event to inaugurate the operations of the special flight for which the attendees comprised TransNusa airline owner Leo Budiman and TransNusa President Director Risnandi Saepurahman, who lauded the commencement of international flight services.

Riwahono expounded that ATR 72-600 type aircraft, with a capacity to accommodate close to 78 people, began operations on Friday, June 14, 2019, at 8:55 local time from the El Tari Kupang Airport to Nicolau Lobato Airport, Dili.

Flight services, connecting two different cities, will be available twice a week on Monday and Friday.

Riwahono remarked that as the airport manager, he expressed gratitude to TransNusa Air Service for jointly strengthening the industry when its conditions were declining again.

He pointed to the downward trend in the use of flight services also observed during the 2019 Eid al-Fitr holiday period.

"Hence, the commencement of flight services on this international route comes as a breath of fresh air for the aviation industry to restore the passion," he affirmed.

Riwahono reiterated that his side had consistently striven to invite airlines to expand operations by operating on new routes, so that the province's transportation services would become more adequate to support various development sectors. 

EDITED BY INE


Editor: Eliswan Azly

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Ferronickel smelter in Sulawesi established*
16th Jun 2019 15:20





Energy and Mineral Resources Deputy Minister Arcandra Tahar.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The groundbreaking of PT Ceria Nugraha Indotama (CNI) ferronickel smelter in Wolo Sub-district, Kolaka District, Southeast Sulawesi, was conducted by Energy and Mineral Resources Deputy Minister Arcandra Tahar and Administrative and Bureaucratic Reforms Minister Syafruddin.

PT CNI smelter has the capacity of processing nickel with 5 million tons of ore and 230,000 tons of ferronickel output with 22 percent of nickel content - 24 percent per year, according to data available at the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry received by Antara here on Sunday.

The smelter was built using rotary kiln electric furnace (RKEF) technology. Electricity requirements for smelter operations are estimated to reach 350 MW.

In his remarks Arcandra stated that natural resources play an important role in supporting national development. Even so, the principle to utilize natural resources must be based on Article 33 of the 1945 Constitution, which is controlled by the state and as much as possible for the prosperity of the people.

Interpretation of being controlled by the state, Arcandra said, is that natural resources are managed by Indonesians using domestic-developed technology and domestic funding.

"In accordance with the mandate of the law, we want this nickel to be processed (domestically) and to extend the processing chain so that it can produce added value," Arcandra noted.

The construction of a purification facility or smelter is an implementation of the policy of increasing mineral added value as mandated in Law No. 4 of 2009 concerning Mineral and Coal Mining.

The groundbreaking smelter is also a commitment of the government to further encouraging mining businesses in support of the downstreaming acceleration in the mining sector.

"This is what we want (the construction of a smelter) so that it can produce value-added effects that are greater than just selling raw materials," Arcandra said.

The smelter is targeted to start operating by the end of 2021.

"The construction of the main infrastructure and support for the ferronickel smelter is targeted for completion in December 2021 with a total investment value of Rp14.4 trillion," said PT CNI President Director Derian Sakmiwata.

The construction of this smelter will continue to be overseen by the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry by monitoring development progress regularly every six months and also the availability of reserves of nickel ore for the operation of refining facilities.

With the construction of refining facilities in Southeast Sulawesi province, it is expected to be a driving force for the regional economy, especially in Kolaka District and its surroundings.
Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Packaging company to sell 32 percent of shares in IPO*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

JAKARTA / Wed, June 19, 2019 / 02:17 pm



A woman operates an automated scanning and labeling system at the Amazon Fulfillment center in Kent, Washington, DC. Indonesian cardboard packaging company PT Satya Mitra Kemas Lestari Tbk (SKL) will sell 32 percent of its shares to the public in July. (-/Lindsey Wasson)
Cardboard packaging company PT Satya Mitra Kemas Lestari Tbk (SKL) will float its shares on the Indonesian stock exchange to raise funds from the public to strengthen its capital structure and acquire new packaging machines.

During the initial public offering (IPO) to be held before the company’s shares are listed on the Indonesian Stock Exchange (IDX) on July 11, Satya Mitra will sell 1.3 billion new shares, which account for 32 percent of the company’s enlarged capital.

Marketing and operational director Herryanto S. Hidayat said on Tuesday that the new shares would be sold at a price between Rp 150 (1.1 US cents) and Rp 200 a piece, depending on market demand.

Oktavianus Budianto, president director of PT Kresna Investment, the lead underwriter of the IPO, said SKL would also issue 260 million warrants as a sweetener for the share offering.

Herryanto said in a public presentation that his company would use 40 percent of the proceeds as working capital, 30 percent for refinancing debt and the other 30 percent for capital expenditure.

“We estimate that we will be able pay 5 percent of our total debt with 30 percent of the proceeds,” he said. “We will allocate another 30 percent to purchasing new machines in 2019 and 2020 and acquiring a plot of land in Bekasi, West Java, or in another town in Central Java.”

Oktavianus said SKL would distribute 20 percent of its annual profit as dividends.

According to SKL, its net profit increased by about 35 percent to Rp 45 billion ($3.15 million) in 2018 from Rp 33 billion in 2017, while total revenue increased to Rp2.18 trillion from Rp 1.67 trillion over the same period.

Oktavianus said the book-building of the IPO was scheduled for June 13-20, the offering period for on July 1-4 and the share allotment for July 8, before the listing of the shares on July 11.

Founded in 2001, SKL, the third-largest cardboard packaging company in Greater Jakarta, currently produces corrugated carboard boxes, rigid boxes, paper bags and offset and pre-printing packaging for various companies like Unilever, Adidas, Indofood, Mayora, Samsung and Nestle Indonesia.

Herryanto said he expected that, after the IPO, his company would be able to increase its revenue to Rp 2.31 trillion this year and Rp 2.45 trillion next year. Net profit is projected to increase to Rp 65 billion this year and Rp 80 billion. (nal)


----------



## Bungaterakhir

> Adapun 6 perusahaan yg siap dibangun pabrik antara lain:
> 
> 1. PT Wonderful Food International: Candy Confectionery from China
> 2. PT Binamitra Kwartasedaya: Warehouse Storage Units and Factory Facilities From Indonesia.
> 3. PT Ikimura Indotools Center: Automotive Components from Japan
> 4. PT Wook Global Technology: E-commerce from China
> 5. PT Brightgene Biomedical Indonesia: Bio-Medical from Taiwan and Indonesia
> 6. PT Ruiyuan: Construction Engineering And Real Estate developer from China


----------



## Nilgiri

https://www.asianage.com/world/asia...-direct-connectivity-for-impetus-tourism.html

*India-Indonesia to boast direct connectivity for impetus tourism*

Yogyakarta: Nia Niscaya, Indonesia's Deputy Minister for Tourism, said direct flights will be operational from October this year from Delhi to Bali via Chennai, in a bid to spur the influx of tourists.

Speaking to ANI, the Minister acknowledged that improving connectivity between the two countries will give tourism a much-needed impetus.

"Highest growth in tourist numbers is from China, second from India. This year, the target we are given is a challenge due to the lack of connectivity. In October this year, a flight from Delhi to Bali via Chennai will be operational. This will help tourism flourish. While we wait for this to happen, we are using Singapore as a hub. We are giving out deals (on flights) to encourage people coming to Singapore to extend their stay to Indonesia. Many Indians come to Singapore, and we want to tap this."

She went on to say that the focus is now on increasing connectivity to Bali, given its popularity among tourists. However, operations will be expanded to other destinations in the future, she added.

Echoing similar sentiments, India's Ambassador to Indonesia, Pradeep Kumar Rawat said talks are being held between civil aviation authorities in both countries regarding a boost to direct connectivity.

"In terms of numbers, the growth of Indian tourists to Indonesia is among the highest. We must provide more connectivity. We are neighbours, we share a maritime boundary. It is important for us to build direct connectivity to bring more tourists. We do have to enable framework in civil aviation ministry. Authorities in both countries are in talks for the same (direct flights). In my view, this will encourage tourism and low-cost airlines can follow suit," he opined.

This year marks the completion of 70 years of bilateral ties between India and Indonesia. To commemorate the occasion, the two officials inaugurated a photo exhibition at the Prambanan temple complex in the city, depicting the journey of the two countries over the last 70 years.

On the sidelines of the event, Rawat reiterated that key industries, including tourism and security, need to be strengthened in collaboration.

"We are close in our hearts, we now need to become close in mind also to make our relations more concrete," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robin Wong

*Indonesia, Argentine form WGTI to intensify trade cooperation*





_President Jokowi and Argentine President Mauricio Macri at the Bogor Palace, June 26, 2019. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/foc)_

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia and Argentine have established a Working Group on Trade and Investment (WGTI) in an initial endeavor to boost bilateral trade cooperation between both nations.

"At this forum, we could exchange information. Both these countries are located far from one another, as one is in America, while the other lies in Southeast Asia. Hence, they do not know each other well, and not much information has been disseminated," Ni Made Ayu Marthini, the Trade Ministry's bilateral trade director, noted here on Wednesday.

The working group will act as a forum for communication, promotion, and facilities for the two countries, she explained.

The two governments have encouraged businesspersons from both nations to take part in different business events organized in both nations.

When the three functions work, WGTI will issue recommendations regarding future activities.

The recommendations will serve as a basis for establishing a free trade agreement (FTA) - Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA).

For a trade agreement with Argentine, Indonesia must initially forge multilateral cooperation with the economic and political block Mercosur that groups Brazil, Venezuela, Paraguay, Uruguay, and Argentine.

Argentine President Mauricio Macri, accompanied by First Lady Juliana Awada, paid a state visit to Indonesia on Wednesday.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and First Lady Iriana welcomed Macri and Awada at the Bogor Palace before holding a one-on-one meeting.

https://en.antaranews.com/news/127774/indonesia-argentine-form-wgti-to-intensify-trade-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robin Wong

G20 Summit: President Jokowi to hold 16 bilateral meetings on sidelines; talks expected with Japan, Turkey, South Korea, Australia, Brazil, Canada, and also those leaders outside G20 like Netherlands, DR Congo, Senegal, UN secretary general, and new World Bank president director.

*Indonesia Terima 16 Permintaan Pertemuan Bilateral di Sela KTT G20*






Jakarta - Konferensi Tingkat Tinggi negara-negara G20 (KTT G20) akan digelar pekan ini di Osaka, Jepang. Indonesia menerima 16 permintaan pertemuan bilateral di sela KTT.

"Di sela-sela itu tentunya permintaan untuk (pertemuan) bilateral sangat banyak kali ini. Sudah kita terima 16 permintaan bilateral, tapi akan sesuaikan dengan waktunya," jelas Menteri Luar Negeri Retno LP Marsudi di Istana Kepresidenan Bogor, Jawa Barat, Rabu (26/6/2019).

Nantinya Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) direncanakan bertemu dengan pimpinan negara dari Turki, Korea Selatan, Australia, hingga Sekjen PBB. Jadwal-jadwal pertemuan masih dicocokkan.

"Ada juga negara di luar G20, seperti Belanda. Yang sudah masuk/direncanakan/berkomunikasi ada Turki, Jepang--tapi Jepang agak ketat karena dia chairman--jadi ini paling challenging mengatur waktunya. Terus Korea Selatan, Australia, PM Kongo, Kanada, Sekjen PBB, presiden baru Bank Dunia, Brasil, Senegal," ujar Retno.

Adapun KTT G20 akan dibagi menjadi empat sesi. Dan setiap kepala negara mendapat jatah dua sesi bicara.

"Presiden akan berbicara sebagai lead speaker di sesi tentang inequality, education, infrastructure, SDGs. Intinya mengenai inclusiveness and sustainable development. Kemudian Presiden juga akan bicara di sesi yang lain, yaitu yang terkait dengan digital economy," kata Retno.

"Jadi sistemnya 20 plus tamu-tamu dibagi empat sesi. Sesi dua lainnya adalah trade investment dan environment. Indonesia mendapatkan bagian, setiap kepala negara dapat dua sesi bicara," papar Retno.

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-460...338.286537714.1561456185-280437179.1561456185

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Toyota ready to invest IDR28.3 trillion: minister*
27th Jun 2019 22:18





Minister of Industry, Airlangga Hartarto. (ANTARA / Bayu Prasetyo / aa)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto said that the Japanese automotive company, Toyota, is ready to disburse funds amounting to Rp28.3 trillion over the next four years.

The Toyota investment plan is related to the new government policies, which encourage the development of electric vehicles.

"Well, that will be listed in the two government's regulations. First, regarding the acceleration of electric-based vehicles, and the second is regarding activities related to PPnBM for electric-based industries, which include hybrids," Airlangga said in a statement received in Jakarta on Thursday.

According to Airlangga, the PPnBM will be zero if the vehicles produced are based on electricity and the emissions are the lowest.

President of Toyota Motor Corporation, Akio Toyoda, in the one-on-one meeting session, said that Toyota will develop electric-based vehicles, especially hybrids, in Indonesia.

The Minister of Industry said that the Ministry of Industry together with one of the Japanese automotive manufacturers had conducted a study of the development and use of electric vehicles. This activity also involved six universities in Indonesia.

"From the results of the study, hybrids are seen as an alternative because of the well to wheel, where the ecosystem generation of energy is also seen, starting from primary energy to the driving of the automotive," he said.

The Ministry of Industry itself encourages the development of domestic electric vehicle technology, including the making of fuel cells. 



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, South Korea boost cooperation in industrial sectors*
27th Jun 2019 18:17





(File Photo) - Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (first right) . (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia is striving to deepen cooperation with South Korea in industrial sectors, with the objective of stepping up trade and investment.

In a bid to open broader opportunities for cooperation, Indonesian Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto held a meeting with Korean Trade, Industry, and Energy Minister Sung Yun Mo in Seoul, Wednesday (June 26).

Hartarto noted that the meeting was a follow up to the leaders' get-together in September 2017.

By and large, he remarked that Indonesia and South Korea's business and economic sectors had made significant progress. Strategic cooperation had been implemented in areas, including the joint task forces to promote economic cooperation.

"We have the Indonesia-Korea Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement in 2019 that targets bilateral trade of up to US$30 billion by 2022," he noted in his statement, Thursday.

Currently, the Industry Ministry has reached a total of 10 international cooperation agreements with its partners in South Korea that include cooperation between units within the ministry and government institutions in Korea.

"In general, the level of implementation of cooperation between the Industry Ministry and partners in the Republic of Korea is very good, specifically nine out of the 10 agreements have been implemented," Hartarto emphasized.

During the meeting, an agreement was also inked for continued cooperation between Indonesia's Ministry of Industry and the National Research Council for Economic, Humanities, and Social Sciences (NRC) of South Korea.

The agreement is related to a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on cooperation for Industry 4.0 signed by both nations in September 2018.

Hartarto expounded that the continued cooperation will encourage the placement of technical experts, including organizing the implementation of Industry 4.0 in the five industrial sectors of automotive, food and beverage, textile, chemical, and electronic products.

"As a follow up to the MoU, we signed an agreement on the technical cooperation framework with NRC," he stated.

Hartarto also spoke at length on the development of industrial investment from South Korea in Indonesia. For instance, the POSCO steel company has invested in the past four years to produce three million tons of steel from the blast furnace process to the slab.

"We are discussing the 10 million tons steel roadmap in Cilegon for 2025 and then on building derivative industries with products, such as CRC (cold roll coil)," he pointed out.

Meanwhile, in the chemical industry, Lotte Chemicals has achieved the first milestone by building a plant with US$4 billion of investment. The plant is expected to become operational in 2020.

"Meanwhile, we are also in discussions with Hyundai Motor Corporation on its investment plan in Indonesia. In principle, we provide support for this investment," Airlangga remarked.

Furthermore, the Industry Ministry continues to support deeper collaboration in five industrial sectors to support Making Indonesia 4.0, the country's fourth Industrial Revolution-oriented strategy with the aspiration of emerging among the world’s 10 largest economies by 2030.

The five key technologies that support this vision are: the internet of things, artificial intelligence, human machine interface, robotics and sensor technology, and 3D printing

"One of the considerations is the Indonesian mobile market that amounts to 60 million. In addition, the digital economy is highly developed in Indonesia, with the support of the younger generation," Hartarto added. Related news: UI team bags Platinum Prize at Asian Students' Venture Forum

Related news: Indonesia proposes inviting n Korea to ASEAN-S Korea anniversary

Related news: South Korea to invest US$446 million in Indonesia

Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*NTT Com develops the largest data center in Indonesia*
source : Link 







TOKYO--(Antara/BUSINESS WIRE)-- NTT Communications Corporation (NTT Com), the ICT solutions and international communications business within the NTT Group (TOKYO: 9432), announced today it would develop a new data center campus at Bekasi, Indonesia. The new campus will be known as “Indonesia Jakarta 3 Data Center” (JKT3) and is capable of up to 18,000 sqm (7,800 racks) IT space and 45MW IT load once fully developed. This is the first project of NTT Global Data Centers (GDC), established to strengthen data center business.

This four-story data center campus will be in a large industrial area located 30km east of central Jakarta. Since JKT3 enables customers to customize its server room as well as providing colocation space by the rack, JKT3 will meet various customer’s requirements, in particular, from OTTs and financial institutions who require flexible facility design.

** Highly reliable and scalable facility *
JKT3 meets NTT Com’s globally consistent “Nexcenter™” (*3) Data Center Standards which consist of more than 300 or more items, and by adopting the industry's highest level of highly reliable and highly efficient facilities. JKT3 has two power plants to supply electricity by two different routes. Power facilities in data centers, power supplies for air conditioning and security, and communication facilities are all redundant, so JKT3 meets customers’ demand in terms of reliability. In addition, modular building systems fit customers’ preferences, which using data center spaces flexibly in line with its business expansion.

** Strict operation and security measures* 
In JKT3, NTT Com provides standardized operation processes, including monitoring IT infrastructure in 24 hours a day, 365 days a year to ensure the stable operation regarding a customer’s IT system.


*Polymer Connected Collaborates With Singapore’s GIC Partners To Build Two Data Centre Facilities In Jakarta*
source : Link





With this partnership, Polymer Connected has acquired the land to build the campus, which is located in Jakarta Barat.

GIC, Singapore’s sovereign wealth fund, and data centre provider Polymer Connected has announced that the pair have established a partnership to develop a data centre campus in Jakarta.

This will be Polymer Connected’s first campus in Indonesia and will include 2.6MW Tier III, and 26MW Tier IV data centre facilities, the company revealed.

The plan is for it to adopt a hyperscale model, to be leased on a large, long-term basis to wholesale clients.

“With a population of 575 million, 350 million internet users and 390 million active mobile users, Southeast Asia’s digital economy is forecasted to triple to $240bn by 2025,” said Darren Hawkins, CEO, Polymer Connected.

“Data centres represent the backbone of this movement, which is why Polymer Connected chose to build its hyperscale data network here. Our aim is to provide businesses with state-of-the-art data solutions and to help our clients unlock their growth potential in these fast-emerging digital markets.”






*RI attracts Taiwanese companies to invest in semiconductor industry*
source : Link





Jakarta (ANTARA) - An Indonesian industry ministry's delegation paid a recent visit to Taiwan to attract semiconductor companies to invest in Indonesia.

"Some time ago, we had visited Taiwan in search of companies that will invest in Indonesia's semiconductor industry, as this component can be marketed everywhere," Director General of Metal, Machinery, Transportation Means and Electronic Industry of the Industry Ministry Harjanto stated here on Thursday.

Harjanto remarked that Indonesia currently has several downstream electronic industries. Hence, now is the time to switch them to midstream and upstream industries.

"We want to encourage the midstream industry to become an upstream industry in the country," he added. EDITED BY INE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

MRT Jakarta Fase 1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

* Southeast Asia Country GNI per capita 2018 : *
source : https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/ny.gnp.pcap.cd

1. Singapore : $54,200 (2017) Vs $58,770 (2018) Up +4,570 
2. Brunei : $29,890 Vs $31,020 +1,130 
3. Malaysia : $9,810 Vs $10,460 +650 
4. Thailand : $5,950 Vs $6,610 +660 
5. Indonesia : $3,530 Vs $3,840 +310 
6. Philippine : $3,650 Vs $3,830 +180 
7. Laos : $2,240 Vs $2,460 +220
8. Vietnam : $2,190 Vs $2,400 +210 
9. Cambodia : $1,230 Vs $1,380 +150 
10. Myanmar : $1,200 Vs 1,310 +110


----------



## katarabhumi

*Industry Minister : Hyundai to Establish Production Base in Indonesia*
_Tuesday, 02/07/2019_

The South Korean automotive company, Hyundai Motor Company (HMC) has affirmed its commitment to immediately establish its production base in Indonesia to meet the needs of domestic and export markets, Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto has said during a meeting with Executive Vice President of HMC Park Hong Jae in Seoul, South Korea, Tuesday (25/6).

“They will start the production in 2021, with a capacity of 70,000 to 250,000 units per year,” the Minister said in his statement on Sunday (30/6).

The vehicles types in production, he added, include SUVs, MPVs, hatchbacks, and sedans. Hyundai will market 47% of its production to the domestic market and the remaining 53% to the export market.

The Government will encourage investment in the electric vehicle industry by providing tax holiday facilities. During his visit to HMC, Airlangga had the opportunity to test Hyundai Nexo, a hydrogen-fueled car and observed its technology.

Airlangga went on to say that the location of Hyundai factory is still unconfirmed. However, it would be able to absorb a workforce of 3,500 people.

In the meantime, the Ministry’s Director General for Metals, Machinery, Transportation Equipment and Electronics Harjanto has said that Hyundai revealed its plans to build factories in the Southeast Asian region, with Indonesia as production base, at the beginning of January 2018.

“Indonesia has nickel ore which can be used for the production of lithium-ion batteries, an important component of electric vehicles,” Harjanto said, adding that some of the HMC total production capacity in Indonesia will be allocated for producing electric vehicles which most of them will be for Southeast Asia and Australia export markets, and the rest for domestic needs.

Meanwhile, Minister of Trade, Industry, and Energy (MoTIE) of South Korea Sung Yun Mo has stated that strengthening cooperation between Indonesia and South Korea covers many industrial sectors, not only the steel and chemical industry sector but will also target the automotive industry sector. The investment, he added, is critical in strengthening the manufacturing structure and improving industrial competitiveness in Indonesia.

“The automotive cooperation also opens opportunities for component suppliers. With a large number of needs on the vehicle component, it can also strengthen small-medium industries in Indonesia. This cooperation is very meaningful because it will increase competitiveness and contribute to a healthier industrial ecosystem,” Sung Yun Mo said.

https://setkab.go.id/en/industry-minister-hyundai-to-establish-production-base-in-indonesia/


+++

*Indonesia selects France-based Thales to build 150 Gbps satellite*
_Norman Harsono / The Jakarta Post - Tue, July 2, 2019 / 01:03 pm_

Thales Alenia Space, a Franco-Italian aerospace manufacturer, announced on Monday that it had been selected to build “Satria”, a 150 Gigabits per second (Gbps) satellite.

The project was targeted to be completed in 2022, when satellite operator Pasifik Satelit Nusantara (PSN) – which runs the Satria project on behalf of the Communications and Information Ministry – is slated to launch it into space.

Once operational, Satria will beam internet connectivity to 149,000 public buildings around the country, 87 percent of which will comprise schools, clinics and government offices, located outside Java.

“We are particularly honored to provide to PSN for the ministry’s first VHTS [very high throughput satellite] telecommunication satellite, which will be the most powerful one over the Asian region,” said Thales chief executive officer (CEO) Jean Loic Galle in a statement.

He added that Thales would not only build the satellite but also construct two control centers and train PSN engineers to operate the machine.

Thales, however, did not reveal the total cost of the project except that it was part of the ministry’s Rp 21.4 trillion (US$1.5 billion) budget to build, launch and operate Satria for 15 years.

PSN president director Adi Rahman Adiwoso said in the statement that the Satria satellite was part of the company and the ministry's goal “to provide communities with equal access [to the internet].”

The satellite is expected to boost internet penetration above the 64.6 percent recorded last year, according to the Indonesian Internet Service Providers Association. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...based-thales-to-build-150-gbps-satellite.html
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...based-thales-to-build-150-gbps-satellite.html
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*F&B contribution to GDP steadily increases*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

JAKARTA / Tue, July 2, 2019 / 02:06 pm



Shoppers crowd a food and beverage section at a supermarket in Tangerang, Banten. The growth of the beverage and food industry slowed to 7.9 percent in 2018 from 9.23 percent in 2017 (Antara/Lucky.R)
The contribution of the food and beverage (F&B) industry to gross domestic product (GDP) increased steadily over the past four years in spite of the decrease of its growth last year, according to the Indonesian Food and Beverage Producers Association (GAPMMI).

“The F&B industry’s contribution to GDP increased to 6.25 percent last year from 6.14 percent in 2017, 5.97 percent in 2016, 5.61 percent in 2015 and 5.32 percent in 2014,” said GAPMMI chairman Adhi Lukman .

Meanwhile, the industry’s growth reached its highest level of 9.49 percent in 2014 before slowing down to 7.54 percent in 2015. The growth increased again to 8.33 percent in 2016 and to 9.23 percent in 2017 before slowing down again to 7.91 percent in 2018.

Adhi told _The Jakarta Post_that 2018’s slowing down of the F&B industry’s growth was caused by the decline of palm oil production and prices.

The Industry Ministry's agroindustry director general, Abdul Rochim, said that in the first quarter of this year, the F&B industry’s contribution to GDP already reached 6.35 percent.

“The quarterly contribution of the F&B sector to the whole non-oil and non-gas industry was 31.6 percent,” he said.

Adhi said the country’s F&B production increased 6.77 percent in the first quarter of this year.

The Industry Ministry has projected that annual growth of the F&B industry will likely reach 9 percent in 2019 if the realization of investment in this sector reaches Rp 63 trillion.

In the first quarter alone, investment in the F&B sector rose to Rp 14.6 trillion from Rp 12.5 trillion in the same period of last year, Abdul said.(syk)


----------



## Nilgiri

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...trade-target-by-2025/articleshow/69999341.cms

India, Indonesia set US $50 billion trade target by 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Would like to add.... article mentions 2017, the total trade was 18 billion USD between the two countries.

According to comtrade, Trade in 2017 was around 20 billion USD and was nearly 25 billion USD in 2018.

In 2016, the total stood around 15 billion, so this is 2 years running now where 5 billion added each year approx.

For 2018, comtrade reports 19.7 billion in exports from INA to IND....and 4.8 billion USD exports from IND to INA.

This is just merchandise (goods) trade only. Service trade is also increasing (through tourism, IT etc) between two countries, but not much confirmed figures for those yet.

So definitely 50 billion merchandise target has good grounding and not all that ambitious. As required increase to meet objective is around (50 - 25)/7 = 3.5 per year ...and India is in that crucial zone in gdp per capita bulking (got to 2000 USD per capita nominal and looking to drive quick as possible to 3000, 4000 per capita).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Would like to add.... article mentions 2017, the total trade was 18 billion USD between the two countries.
> 
> According to comtrade, Trade in 2017 was around 20 billion USD and was nearly 25 billion USD in 2018.
> 
> In 2016, the total stood around 15 billion, so this is 2 years running now where 5 billion added each year approx.
> 
> For 2018, comtrade reports 19.7 billion in exports from INA to IND....and 4.8 billion USD exports from IND to INA.
> 
> This is just merchandise (goods) trade only. Service trade is also increasing (through tourism, IT etc) between two countries, but not much confirmed figures for those yet.
> 
> So definitely 50 billion merchandise target has good grounding and not all that ambitious. As required increase to meet objective is around (50 - 25)/7 = 3.5 per year ...and India is in that crucial zone in gdp per capita bulking (got to 2000 USD per capita nominal and looking to drive quick as possible to 3000, 4000 per capita).



Indonesia GDP is around 4000 US dollar per capita with US dollar value around 14,400 rupiah (in which now stands at 14,100), so far we managed to get a good results from focused on quality growth and equality of wealth distribution between Rural and Urban community and thus creating middle class population among both urban and rural society . Indonesia lately had a good prospect for IT and startup services, in which had penetrated much of our rural and urban middle class. India goods and services had a niche market here, especially in IT sector, the likes of Go jek, Tokopedia, Bukalapak and many other startups giant in Indonesia using so many India IT products or even bought their whole company to sustain their increasing complex operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEWS

BUSINESS
*New Indonesian-Japanese deal to be signed in late 2019*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, July 3, 2019 / 05:49 pm



Trade Minister Enggartiasto “Enggar” Lukita. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)
The Indonesian and Japanese governments are now working to complete the countries’ new economic partnership agreement, which is expected to be signed late this year.

A commitment to accelerate negotiations over the General Review Indonesia-Japan Economic Partnership Agreement (GR-IJEPA) was made at a meeting between President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on the sidelines of the G20 Summit in Osaka last week.

"A confirmation by the leaders of both countries to complete the GR-IJEPA is urgent as a symbol for the importance of trade relations,” said Trade Minister Engartiasto Lukita, who accompanied Jokowi to the meeting, in a statement received on Wednesday.

During the meeting, the two leaders had demanded the delegates accelerate the completion of the protocol amendment.

Apart from discussing the continuity of GR-IJEPA negotiations, Jokowi and Abe also expressed their commitment to support the completion of the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) this year.

The RCEP involves 10 ASEAN member countries, plus China, India, Japan, South Korea, Australia and New Zealand, and covers 38 percent of the world’s gross domestic product (GDP) and 25 percent of global trade.

Japan and Indonesia had met in late June and announced a number of recommendations toward the completion of GR-IJEPA negotiations, Enggartiasto said, adding that for Indonesia, final deal of GR-IJEPA was important amid global trade frictions.

The GR-IJEPA negotiations cover various issues, including those on trade in goods and services, employment, investments, a country’s goods of origin, intellectual property rights and climate change, the minister added.

“Apart from opening more access for trade in goods and services, the IJEPA will also open the way for cooperation in the manufacturing industry sector," he added. (bbn)


----------



## Nike

*N Sulawesi tourism facilities should meet four-star standards: Jokowi*
4th Jul 2019 23:27






President Jokowi visited a small and medium scale (SME) tourism location known as "The Window of Indonesia" in Manado, North Sulawesi, on Thursday (July 4, 2019). (photo: Desca Lidya Natalia)

Manado, North Sulawesi (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has said that North Sulawesi should have four-star rated tourism facilities for the convenience of tourists.

He said this during his visit to a small and medium scale (SME) tourism location known as "The Window of Indonesia" here on Thursday.

Jokowi is on a working visit to North Sulawesi from July 4 to 5, 2019. He checked the Tanjung Pulisan-Likupang Special Economic Zone (KEK) on Thursday, and will inspect the Bitung KEK on Friday. The two special economic zones are expected to support the tourism industry in the province.

The tourism industry in North Sulawesi has potential and could help boost the local economy, he said.

He instructed Public Works and Public Housing Minister, Basuki Hadimuljono, to fix and improve the various facilities such as the local airport's runway and roads to boost the tourism industry there.

Meanwhile, the number of foreign tourists visiting the province between January and May 2019 reached 55,144 people, an increase of 9.67 percent from 50,284 as compared to the January-May 2018 period, according to data from the Manado immigration office. Foreign tourists constituted those from China (86 percent), Singapore (two percent), Germany (two percent), the United States of America (1.3 percent), and other nations.

North Sulawesi has been referred to as "The Rising Star" by the Tourism Ministry because it has managed to increase its tourism growth by 600 percent over the last four years.

The number of foreign tourists visiting North Sulawesi, particularly Manado and Bitung, was recorded at 20 thousand in 2015, which increased to 40 thousand in 2016, 80 thousand in 2017, and 120 thousand in 2018.

The number of domestic tourist arrivals also rose from two million to four million, an increase of 200 percent, while other regions only recorded an increase of five to 10 percent.

While visiting North Sulawesi, Jokowi was accompanied by First Lady, Iriana; Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Darmin Nasution; Cabinet Secretary, Pramono Anung; Public Works and Public Housing Minister, Basuki Hadimuljono; Transportation Minister, Budi Karya Sumadi; Agrarian and Land Spatial Minister, Sofyan Djalil; Justice and Human Rights Minister, Yasonna Laoly; and North Sulawesi Governor, Olly Dondokambey.


Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Kalla, UAE Minister explore avenues to boost investment in Indonesia*
20 minutes ago





Vice President Jusuf Kalla (left) and UAE's Energy and Industry Minister Suhail Mohamed Al Mazrouei (right) met at the Vice Presidential office in Jakarta on Friday (July 5, 2019). (ANTARA/Bayu Prasetyo)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - United Arab Emirates' (UAE's) Energy and Industry Minister Suhail Mohamed Al Mazrouei held discussions here, Friday, with Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla on the potential to increase investment in Indonesia, particularly in energy and infrastructure.

Mazrouei arrived at the Vice Presidential Office at around 10:30 a.m. local time on Friday.

"(The meeting is aimed) at making preparations for the visit of the King and for holding a preliminary discussion on investment," Vice President Kalla remarked.

Mazrouei has reiterated his country's commitment to boosting investment in Indonesia.

"The United Arab Emirates has planned to improve business relations with Indonesia to enhance bilateral trade and investment," he noted.

Energy, real estate, and tourism are among the sectors, with investment potential.

Crown Prince of the Emirate of Abu Dhabi Syekh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, concurrently the UAE's deputy supreme commander of the Armed Forces, has planned to visit Indonesia in mid-July 2019.Related news: UAE supports halal vaccine production from Indonesia

Related news: Indonesia to lure tourists from UAE

Related news: Kalla speaks on modern armed forces for peacekeepers



Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tanjung Priok to start 24/7 operations to boost exports*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, July 8, 2019 / 10:01 am



Cranes load and unload shipping containers at the Jakarta International Container Terminal (JICT) in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta. (Antara/Dhemas Reviyanto)
Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi has said that the government plans to operate Tanjung Priok Seaport in North Jakarta, the country’s largest port, for 24 hours seven days a week in trying to boost exports.

He said all sections at the port – the port office, customs and excise office, immigration, port operator, banks and other stakeholders – would also be required to adjust their working hours to follow the policy.

“We want 24 hours on all days. [...] It will improve productivity,” Budi said on Sunday as quoted by _kontan.co.id_.

He said in the past, the port only had three service days per week and it had been improved to four to five service days.

He added with only three service days, an exporter needed to operate five trucks to transport 14 containers per day, but with seven service days, an exporter only needed two trucks per day, meaning that it would be more efficient and ease traffic. 

“If it takes place smoothly, it will automatically help increase exports,” he said.

The minister saw inefficiency at the port. He gave an example that many trucks had empty containers after transporting imported goods. 

“After those trucks take imported goods from Tanjung Priok to Cikarang, West Java, for example, they go back to the port with empty containers,” he said, adding that the government would coordinate with cargo owners and shipping lines to make the truck operation more efficient. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> *N Sulawesi tourism facilities should meet four-star standards: Jokowi*
> 4th Jul 2019 23:27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Jokowi visited a small and medium scale (SME) tourism location known as "The Window of Indonesia" in Manado, North Sulawesi, on Thursday (July 4, 2019). (photo: Desca Lidya Natalia)
> 
> Manado, North Sulawesi (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has said that North Sulawesi should have four-star rated tourism facilities for the convenience of tourists.
> 
> He said this during his visit to a small and medium scale (SME) tourism location known as "The Window of Indonesia" here on Thursday.
> 
> Jokowi is on a working visit to North Sulawesi from July 4 to 5, 2019. He checked the Tanjung Pulisan-Likupang Special Economic Zone (KEK) on Thursday, and will inspect the Bitung KEK on Friday. The two special economic zones are expected to support the tourism industry in the province.
> 
> The tourism industry in North Sulawesi has potential and could help boost the local economy, he said.
> 
> He instructed Public Works and Public Housing Minister, Basuki Hadimuljono, to fix and improve the various facilities such as the local airport's runway and roads to boost the tourism industry there.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of foreign tourists visiting the province between January and May 2019 reached 55,144 people, an increase of 9.67 percent from 50,284 as compared to the January-May 2018 period, according to data from the Manado immigration office. Foreign tourists constituted those from China (86 percent), Singapore (two percent), Germany (two percent), the United States of America (1.3 percent), and other nations.
> 
> North Sulawesi has been referred to as "The Rising Star" by the Tourism Ministry because it has managed to increase its tourism growth by 600 percent over the last four years.
> 
> The number of foreign tourists visiting North Sulawesi, particularly Manado and Bitung, was recorded at 20 thousand in 2015, which increased to 40 thousand in 2016, 80 thousand in 2017, and 120 thousand in 2018.
> 
> The number of domestic tourist arrivals also rose from two million to four million, an increase of 200 percent, while other regions only recorded an increase of five to 10 percent.
> 
> While visiting North Sulawesi, Jokowi was accompanied by First Lady, Iriana; Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Darmin Nasution; Cabinet Secretary, Pramono Anung; Public Works and Public Housing Minister, Basuki Hadimuljono; Transportation Minister, Budi Karya Sumadi; Agrarian and Land Spatial Minister, Sofyan Djalil; Justice and Human Rights Minister, Yasonna Laoly; and North Sulawesi Governor, Olly Dondokambey.
> 
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019



I think this "kendala" represent most of tourism magnet area. Local gov problem such as not having city master plan, zoning, etc, are common problem. To cut it out Federal gov create special economic zone. What I would love to hear is scholarship about city development for all big/medium city officials thru out Indonesia. So City PNS will get better doing their job.

I have abit funny experience when I was in Hotel project in Makassar city. Before renovation start I consult with city official about rules/regulation regarding traffic analyst. Their answer is simple "Asal jangan bikin macet", basically they dont have rules nor knowledge about it. Tho I heard last time Mr.Vice President attacked the issue and pushed to make City master plan for Makassar city. I havent heard about it since then


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> I think this "kendala" represent most of tourism magnet area. Local gov problem such as not having city master plan, zoning, etc, are common problem. To cut it out Federal gov create special economic zone. What I would love to hear is scholarship about city development for all big/medium city officials thru out Indonesia. So City PNS will get better doing their job.
> 
> I have abit funny experience when I was in Hotel project in Makassar city. Before renovation start I consult with city official about rules/regulation regarding traffic analyst. Their answer is simple "Asal jangan bikin macet", basically they dont have rules nor knowledge about it. Tho I heard last time Mr.Vice President attacked the issue and pushed to make City master plan for Makassar city. I havent heard about it since then



This an issue since imemorial times


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Gundala said:


> I think this "kendala" represent most of tourism magnet area. Local gov problem such as not having city master plan, zoning, etc, are common problem. To cut it out Federal gov create special economic zone. What I would love to hear is scholarship about city development for all big/medium city officials thru out Indonesia. So City PNS will get better doing their job.
> 
> I have abit funny experience when I was in Hotel project in Makassar city. Before renovation start I consult with city official about rules/regulation regarding traffic analyst. Their answer is simple "Asal jangan bikin macet", basically they dont have rules nor knowledge about it. Tho I heard last time Mr.Vice President attacked the issue and pushed to make City master plan for Makassar city. I havent heard about it since then




"Padahal sebenarnya sudah ada UU No.26/2017 tentang Penataan Ruang yang mewajibkan daerah menyusun RTRW dan RDTR, akan tetapi terbukti belum implementatif," ujarnya.
Source : https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20190509/9/920731/minim-rdtr-pemerintah-diminta-beri-sanksi-ke-pemda


----------



## Nike

NEWS

BUSINESS
*Jokowi issues rule on tax deductions of up to 300% of R&D cost*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, July 9, 2019 / 05:48 pm



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has issued a regulation on major tax deductions aimed at boosting investment, research and development (R&D) as well as the participation of businesses in improving Indonesia’s human resources.

Under Government Regulation (PP) No. 45/2019 on the calculation of taxed income and expansion of income tax in the current year, which was issued on June 25 and is an amendment of Government Regulation No. 94/2010, taxpayers can enjoy a tax deduction of up to 300 percent.

Under Article 29C of the new regulation, domestic taxpayers who conduct research and development (R&D) in Indonesia could obtain a gross income as high as 300 percent of the cost of their R&D activities.

“The R&D activities [must be] conducted in Indonesia and produce new inventions, innovations, new technology and/or a transfer of technology to develop industries,” reads Article 29C, Paragraph 2 of the regulation.

Meanwhile, Article 29A stipulates that domestic taxpayers who open a new business or expand their existing businesses in labor-intensive sectors could enjoy a net income tax deduction of 60 percent of the capital they invested as fixed assets.

Under Article 20B, local taxpayers who organize working programs, internships and/or educational activities to develop human resources based on a certain competency could obtain a gross income as high as 200 percent of the funds they had spent for the activities.

“The certain competency [...] aims to improve the quality of manpower through working practice programs, internships and/or education to create effective and efficient human resources to fulfill the demand of businesses and industries,” reads Article 29B, Paragraph 1 of the new regulation.

Law and Human Rights Minister Yasonna H. Laoly said in a statement published in Cabinet Secretariat's official website on Tuesday that the regulation had been in effect since it was issued on June 25. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> NEWS
> 
> BUSINESS
> *Jokowi issues rule on tax deductions of up to 300% of R&D cost*
> 
> News Desk
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Tue, July 9, 2019 / 05:48 pm
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)
> President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has issued a regulation on major tax deductions aimed at boosting investment, research and development (R&D) as well as the participation of businesses in improving Indonesia’s human resources.
> 
> Under Government Regulation (PP) No. 45/2019 on the calculation of taxed income and expansion of income tax in the current year, which was issued on June 25 and is an amendment of Government Regulation No. 94/2010, taxpayers can enjoy a tax deduction of up to 300 percent.
> 
> Under Article 29C of the new regulation, domestic taxpayers who conduct research and development (R&D) in Indonesia could obtain a gross income as high as 300 percent of the cost of their R&D activities.
> 
> “The R&D activities [must be] conducted in Indonesia and produce new inventions, innovations, new technology and/or a transfer of technology to develop industries,” reads Article 29C, Paragraph 2 of the regulation.
> 
> Meanwhile, Article 29A stipulates that domestic taxpayers who open a new business or expand their existing businesses in labor-intensive sectors could enjoy a net income tax deduction of 60 percent of the capital they invested as fixed assets.
> 
> Under Article 20B, local taxpayers who organize working programs, internships and/or educational activities to develop human resources based on a certain competency could obtain a gross income as high as 200 percent of the funds they had spent for the activities.
> 
> “The certain competency [...] aims to improve the quality of manpower through working practice programs, internships and/or education to create effective and efficient human resources to fulfill the demand of businesses and industries,” reads Article 29B, Paragraph 1 of the new regulation.
> 
> Law and Human Rights Minister Yasonna H. Laoly said in a statement published in Cabinet Secretariat's official website on Tuesday that the regulation had been in effect since it was issued on June 25. (bbn)



Good decision.


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Good decision.



Our R&D starting to produce industrial and commercial products, usually not big stuff but had a lot of niche market 

*BPPT launches seaweed capsule shells, reduce gelatin imports*
10th Jul 2019 20:52





Head of BPPT Hammam Riza during the launch of seaweed capsule shells product at PT Kapsulindo Nusantara, Gunung Putri, Bogor, on Wednesday. (10/07/2019). ANTARA/Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) along with its partner, PT Kapsulindo Nusantara launched the Rulindo Caps seaweed capsule shell, which could replace the gelatin shell and reduce import of gelatin.

"By using abundant and halal seaweed raw materials, this product is expected to be highly competitive and can be accepted by the user community," Head of BPPT Hammam Riza said during the launch of seaweed capsule shells product at PT Kapsulindo Nusantara, Gunung Putri, Bogor, Wednesday.

Locally made seaweed capsule shells that are ready for mass production are expected to boost the competitiveness of the domestic pharmaceutical industry.

Until now, medicine capsule packaging has been made of gelatin, and its raw material is imported as the ingredients used in domestic production are not sufficient.

On the other hand, Indonesia is one of the world's largest seaweed producers and still exports most of the raw materials of seaweed products.

By utilizing the abundant local resources, the production of seaweed capsule shells has the potential to capture the market in capsule packaging products.

Seaweed capsules were innovative products that were formerly developed in the laboratory by engineers of BPPT Agroindustry Technology Center.

BPPT cooperated with PT Kapsulindo Nusantara in developing the products by adjusting them to production machines that were previously used for gelatin capsules production.

PT Kapsulindo Nusantara is now ready to produce the seaweed capsules commercially.

"To commercialize the inventive products, BPPT as a government institution must cooperate with industrial partners," Hammam Riza stated.


Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Bungaterakhir said:


> "Padahal sebenarnya sudah ada UU No.26/2017 tentang Penataan Ruang yang mewajibkan daerah menyusun RTRW dan RDTR, akan tetapi terbukti belum implementatif," ujarnya.
> Source : https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20190509/9/920731/minim-rdtr-pemerintah-diminta-beri-sanksi-ke-pemda



What Ive seen from visiting some cities outside Jawa the problems is the quality of city officials human resource. Granted, they dont get paid high enough and have almost no training/course to develop their own human resource. Some dont have decent bugdet, and some just dont care. This is where pemerintah pusat can step in by giving federal budget to train them properly. This should be in some kind of scholarship including some kind of housing/dormitory, pocket money. Why? Because some of the area have very bad road connection, far from decent university, etc. No way they could study properly when the travel time between school and home takes more then 3 hours in most cases even more every day.

Seeing this as one of the issues among many other things probably one of the reason why they dont enforce it as intended.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia to build country's longest bridge linking islands near Singapore*

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia plans to build a 7 km (4.35 mile) bridge to connect two islands in the Malacca Strait, close to Singapore, as part of efforts to develop industry and tourism in the area, the government said on Thursday.

The bridge connecting Batam and Bintan islands will cost an estimated 4 trillion rupiah ($284.35 million), the office of the cabinet secretary said in a statement on Thursday, and will be the longest in the Southeast Asian country.

The bridge aims to capitalize on expansion of Singapore’s Changi Airport with the development of a new Terminal 5, which will have transport connections to Bintan.

President Joko Widodo, who has made building infrastructure the cornerstone of his first term in office, has pledged to continue cutting bottlenecks Southeast Asia’s largest economy in his second term, which starts in October.

His administration has also sought to market Batam, Indonesia’s only free trade zone, to investors looking to relocate factories out of China amid a simmering trade war between Beijing and Washington.

Construction of the bridge is due to start in 2020 and take three to four years to complete, the office said.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-linking-islands-near-singapore-idUSKCN1U6157

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos




----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesia to build country's longest bridge linking islands near Singapore*
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia plans to build a 7 km (4.35 mile) bridge to connect two islands in the Malacca Strait, close to Singapore, as part of efforts to develop industry and tourism in the area, the government said on Thursday.
> 
> The bridge connecting Batam and Bintan islands will cost an estimated 4 trillion rupiah ($284.35 million), the office of the cabinet secretary said in a statement on Thursday, and will be the longest in the Southeast Asian country.
> 
> The bridge aims to capitalize on expansion of Singapore’s Changi Airport with the development of a new Terminal 5, which will have transport connections to Bintan.
> 
> President Joko Widodo, who has made building infrastructure the cornerstone of his first term in office, has pledged to continue cutting bottlenecks Southeast Asia’s largest economy in his second term, which starts in October.
> 
> His administration has also sought to market Batam, Indonesia’s only free trade zone, to investors looking to relocate factories out of China amid a simmering trade war between Beijing and Washington.
> 
> Construction of the bridge is due to start in 2020 and take three to four years to complete, the office said.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-linking-islands-near-singapore-idUSKCN1U6157



Oh wow....it will be interesting to see the effect on Bintan social and economic if they make it happen.


----------



## barjo

Alibaba, e-bay sucess inspired the transnasional commerce in the future, hope tokopedia will succes to
https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/finte...ra-bicara-ekspansi-tokopedia-cs-ke-arab-saudi








HOME
MARKET
INVESTMENT
NEWS
ENTREPRENEUR
SYARIAH
FINTECH
LIFESTYLE
INSIGHT
OPINI
PROFIL

MARKET DATA
WATCHLIST
CNBC TV
TOPIK
FOTO
VIDEO
INFOGRAFIS
INDEKS
REGISTER LOGIN
IKUTI KAMI


HOME MARKET INVESTMENT NEWS ENTREPRENEUR SYARIAH FINTECH LIFESTYLE OPINI PROFIL MARKET DATA WATCHLIST CNBC TV TOPIK FOTO VIDEO INFOGRAFIS INDEKS


Home Fintech Berita Fintech

*LIVE! Rudiantara Bicara 'Ekspansi' Tokopedia Cs ke Arab Saudi*
Redaksi, CNBC Indonesia
FINTECH

12 July 2019 11:13





Foto: Menteri Komunikasi dan Informatika Rudiantara (CNBC Indonesia/Fitri Said)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Dalam beberapa tahun terakhir startup di Indonesia tumbuh sumber di Indonesia. Alasannya, karena pemerintah tidak meregulasi ketat perusahaan berbasis internet ini.

Menteri Komunikasi dan Informatika Rudiantara menjelaskan soal ini. Simak video lengkapnya di bawah ini.


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> karena pemerintah tidak meregulasi ketat perusahaan berbasis internet ini


That is a very interesting statement, I hope it doesnt mean that closely regulated company/field of business is doom to failure 

Anyway perhaps he has a point. Creating fintech company is easy, less regulation, tax grey area, etc. Easy to start in short. Nowadays I even heard about group of individual Investor backed by maybe one of Indonesia big company (or so I heard) creating an affordable virtual office in "Segitiga Emas area". I was like what the hell they doing in the virtual office business? Turns out that they eyeing those small fintech startup who work at their establishment and ready to invest in that startup fintech. I was like OMG so thats why they started virtual office business in a first place! Smart and slick move at the same time I must say


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> That is a very interesting statement, I hope it doesnt mean that closely regulated company/field of business is doom to failure
> 
> Anyway perhaps he has a point. Creating fintech company is easy, less regulation, tax grey area, etc. Easy to start in short. Nowadays I even heard about group of individual Investor backed by maybe one of Indonesia big company (or so I heard) creating an affordable virtual office in "Segitiga Emas area". I was like what the hell they doing in the virtual office business? Turns out that they eyeing those small fintech startup who work at their establishment and ready to invest in that startup fintech. I was like OMG so thats why they started virtual office business in a first place! Smart and slick move at the same time I must say


Best take any chances before the door baricades bro, step up than "masalah urusan belakangan" LOL, for some reason like the gojek case, or uber the net inovation sometime leap the regulation that regulator or vendor figure out latter what is the problem. I guest convensional mentality as rules control is not so populer in our culture and likely it also apply in this field of internet commerce. My self i try follow some regulation in export gods back years ago, and damn i would not say it was easy, to much reggulation and permit in convensional way so it is a chance to do some commerce in the simpleist way, not doing paper work with bank or custom... Is heaven bro LOL


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Manufacturing sector exports up 9.8 percent*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 12, 2019 / 04:55 pm




Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (Courtesy of/the Industry Ministry)
Manufacturing sector exports grew 9.8 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the first five months of 2019 with a value of US$51.06 billion, or 74.59 percent of the country’s total exports recorded at $68.46 billion from January to May.

“The manufacturing sector consistently accounts for the largest part of our exports,” said Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto in a press statement issued on Thursday.

He added that the food and beverage industry had contributed $10.56 billion, making it the largest contributor, followed by the metal industry ($6.52 billion) and chemical industry ($5.38 billion).

“The food industry contributed 20.69 percent of the total exports of manufacturing sector products from January to May,” he said, adding that the garment industry had contributed $3.55 billion, while the paper industry had contributed $3 billion.

“The government continues to encourage investment in and expansion of the manufacturing sector to boost its production capacity to meet [demand from] domestic and global markets.”

The main export destinations for Indonesian products are the United States, China, Japan, Singapore and India.

Airlangga said the government also worked hard to attract more investors, particularly those who could manufacture import-substitute products to reduce the trade deficit, which was $1.02 billion in the first half of 2019.

The government also continued its reform agenda to improve the investment climate, simplifying licensing procedures, guaranteeing legal certainty and offering fiscal incentives, the minister said, adding that the government encourage industries to upgrade their operations with Industry 4.0 technology.

Amid the global economic slowdown, Airlangga still expressed optimism that the non-oil and gas industry could grow 5.4 percent this year. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia investment in Ethiopia is on the rise 

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...duk-lokasi-buat-investasi-ri-di-ethiopia-naik


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Indonesia investment in Ethiopia is on the rise
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...duk-lokasi-buat-investasi-ri-di-ethiopia-naik


You should see coffee estate in there sis...
https://www.duniafintech.com/negara-ethiopia-dengan-blockchain/
Myself and some my friend try to do so to integrate the commerce chain betwen farmer and market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Best take any chances before the door baricades bro, step up than "masalah urusan belakangan" LOL, for some reason like the gojek case, or uber the net inovation sometime leap the regulation that regulator or vendor figure out latter what is the problem. I guest convensional mentality as rules control is not so populer in our culture and likely it also apply in this field of internet commerce. My self i try follow some regulation in export gods back years ago, and damn i would not say it was easy, to much reggulation and permit in convensional way so it is a chance to do some commerce in the simpleist way, not doing paper work with bank or custom... Is heaven bro LOL



Permit? OMG good luck with that hehehe. Well we have a progress, we have a automated system in some area, its the "old habit/culture" that is hard to change. But yea, why dealing with those permit when there is new business where they havent mess it up et 



Marine Rouge said:


> Indonesia investment in Ethiopia is on the rise
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...duk-lokasi-buat-investasi-ri-di-ethiopia-naik



Nice!! I cant believe ethiopia, the country I used to make a joke with now growing like this. Shame on me


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Permit? OMG good luck with that hehehe. Well we have a progress, we have a automated system in some area, its the "old habit/culture" that is hard to change. But yea, why dealing with those permit when there is new business where they havent mess it up et


No automatic is not like that in some "perijinan", one door? Yes it was one door.. The front door, LOL but its not like that... You need to go to such as despirindakop, kantor pajak, payment guaratee from the bank etc is ton of document.. Some can be done by gov. Online service some not, specially with the bank. Terutama pengurusan ijin eksport, npwp, ijin usaha/SIUP, surat keterangan BI (for not being trouble with bank LOL) custom weeeww... Etc


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> No automatic is not like that in some "perijinan", one door? Yes it was one door.. The front door, LOL but its not like that... You need to go to such as despirindakop, kantor pajak, payment guaratee from the bank etc is ton of document.. Some can be done by gov. Online service some not, specially with the bank. Terutama pengurusan ijin eksport, npwp, ijin usaha/SIUP, surat keterangan BI (for not being trouble with bank LOL) custom weeeww... Etc



Yea I can feel you man, Ive been in a same boat as you before. LOL "one door=front door" thats funny.
Any chance what you do to be applied for our "Petani"? They need direct buyer, not those tengkulak who push the price too low in some cases.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia books $200 million trade surplus in June*
_The Jakarta Post / Mon, July 15, 2019 / 01:58 pm _

Indonesia secured a monthly trade balance surplus of US$200 million in June, the fourth surplus recorded after February, March and May, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) has reported.

Month-to-month (mtm) exports went down by a staggering 20.54 percent to $11.78 billion because of a 19.4 percent mtm decrease in non-oil and gas exports to $11.03 billion and a 34.36 percent mtm decrease in oil and gas exports to $750 million.

Mtm imports were also down by 20.7 percent to $11.58 billion, thanks to a 20.5 percent mtm decline in non-oil and gas imports to $9.87 billion and 21.5 percent mtm decline in oil and gas imports to $1.7 billion.

BPS head Suhariyanto told a press briefing on Monday that both exports and imports had declined because the first nine days of June had been part of the extended Idul Fitri holiday, triggering a decline in production and overall trade.

Nevertheless, he pointed out that there had been sharp downturns in several commodity prices that were largely contributed to lower exports, even though their export volumes had actually increased.

For instance, the Indonesia Crude Price (ICP) contracted to $61 per barrel from $68.07 in May. The prices of coal, which comprised 15 percent of Indonesia’s total exports, as well as crude palm oil, kernel oil and zinc had also decreased, said Suhariyanto.

The surplus had led to a $1.93 billion trade deficit throughout the first half of 2019, considerably deeper than the deficit in the same period last year at $1.2 billion. Exports in the first half were down by 8.6 percent year-on-year (yoy) to $80.3 billion, while imports were down by 7.6 percent yoy to $82.2 billion.

“Certainly, we hope that this positive trend will continue in the coming months with more [supporting] policies from the government, whose implementation will continue to be monitored,” said Suhariyanto. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-books-200-million-trade-surplus-in-june.html

.


----------



## Gundala

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia books $200 million trade surplus in June*
> _The Jakarta Post / Mon, July 15, 2019 / 01:58 pm _
> 
> Indonesia secured a monthly trade balance surplus of US$200 million in June, the fourth surplus recorded after February, March and May, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) has reported.
> 
> Month-to-month (mtm) exports went down by a staggering 20.54 percent to $11.78 billion because of a 19.4 percent mtm decrease in non-oil and gas exports to $11.03 billion and a 34.36 percent mtm decrease in oil and gas exports to $750 million.
> 
> Mtm imports were also down by 20.7 percent to $11.58 billion, thanks to a 20.5 percent mtm decline in non-oil and gas imports to $9.87 billion and 21.5 percent mtm decline in oil and gas imports to $1.7 billion.
> 
> BPS head Suhariyanto told a press briefing on Monday that both exports and imports had declined because the first nine days of June had been part of the extended Idul Fitri holiday, triggering a decline in production and overall trade.
> 
> Nevertheless, he pointed out that there had been sharp downturns in several commodity prices that were largely contributed to lower exports, even though their export volumes had actually increased.
> 
> For instance, the Indonesia Crude Price (ICP) contracted to $61 per barrel from $68.07 in May. The prices of coal, which comprised 15 percent of Indonesia’s total exports, as well as crude palm oil, kernel oil and zinc had also decreased, said Suhariyanto.
> 
> The surplus had led to a $1.93 billion trade deficit throughout the first half of 2019, considerably deeper than the deficit in the same period last year at $1.2 billion. Exports in the first half were down by 8.6 percent year-on-year (yoy) to $80.3 billion, while imports were down by 7.6 percent yoy to $82.2 billion.
> 
> “Certainly, we hope that this positive trend will continue in the coming months with more [supporting] policies from the government, whose implementation will continue to be monitored,” said Suhariyanto. (bbn)
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-books-200-million-trade-surplus-in-june.html
> 
> .


Good news indeed


----------



## Nike

*KEIN confident of SMEs supporting economic growth of seven percent*
16th Jul 2019 13:22





Deputy Chairman of KEIN Arief Budimado

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The National Committee for Economy and Industry (KEIN) reckons that Small- and Medium-Scale Enterprises (SMEs) can boost economic growth by seven percent, as the revenue of SMEs can be increased by 30 percent.

"We should give serious attention to SMEs. Indonesia's economic growth can exceed seven percent if we drive the revenue of SMEs by 30 percent," Deputy Chairman of KEIN Arief Budiman stated in Jakarta on Monday

Budiman noted that micro and small entrepreneurs currently reach some 63 million, divided into 62 million micro entrepreneurs and 750 thousand small entrepreneurs. If the entrepreneurs are upgraded, Indonesia will be able to overcome the five percent stagnation.

"SMEs contribute 60 percent to Indonesia's gross domestic product (GDP), but banking access only reaches 20 percent. They will be upgraded, if they are offered more access," he noted.

Access to capital and the market is deemed necessary to boost revenue. In the meantime, greater SMEs involvement in investment and export activities is required.

Moreover, large companies are not allowed to seize the market of SMEs.

"SMEs have a very large market. There are two main problems in the form of market and capital access. If we hard work, the economic growth will reach seven percent," he noted.

Moreover, Budiman's teams are also proposing a revision of the tax value for SME players. The limit on the taxable object should be applied to help SMEs.

"The association must propose that revenue of up to Rp1.1 billion for small and micro entrepreneurs is not subjected to tax. Hence, we have a proper administrative mechanism in place," he explained.

Budiman noted that the increase of SMEs' capacity can boost the income of households, reduce poverty, and narrow gaps. 

Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*PNG keen to observe Merauke's rice and fishing boats: official*
17th Jul 2019 12:03





(Archive) - A paddy field in Solar Indah Village, Merauke, Papua Province. (ANTARA/ West Papua/Rahmat Nasution)

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA) - Papua New Guinea's (PNG's) government looks to include Merauke's rice and fishing boats on the country's imported products' list as revealed by the PNG cabinet minister's visit to Indonesia's town, a local government official stated.

PNG's Vice Minister of Foreign Affairs and Trade Sekie Agisa undertook the visit on Tuesday to closely review Merauke's rice production potential, Suzana Wanggai told ANTARA here on Wednesday.

"Mr Sekie Agisa is keen to observe the rice fields in Merauke," Wanggai, tasked with intensifying border and overseas cooperation at the Papua provincial administration, noted.

Agisa had also expressed keenness to purchase fishing boats produced at the local people's shipyards in Merauke. "May the PNG government's keenness to buy Merauke's rice and fishing boats soon be realized," she remarked.

Related news: Indonesia, PNG relations getting stronger: FM

During his two-day visit, apart from observing the agricultural centers and the local people's shipyards in Merauke, Agisa also visited the PNG-Indonesia border area of Sota, she revealed.

In connection with the PNG-Indonesia efforts to strengthen their bilateral trade ties, both nations' ministers have held regular meetings.

PNG is also recorded as one of Indonesia's main export destinations in the Pacific apart from Australia, New Zealand, Timor Leste, and Fiji, with several commodities and products, ranging from palm oil and tobacco to tires and electronic components.

As part of Indonesia's efforts to forge deeper cooperation with countries in the Pacific, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi had paid a visit to Auckland for the First Pacific Exposition held on July 12-14, 2019.

Related news: Indonesia strives for export diversification in Pacific countries

The Indonesian government facilitated 30 companies engaged in various businesses, including food and beverage, textile and fashion, energy, infrastructure, and services, finance, skilled labor agencies, hotels, and aesthetics, during the expo.

They showcased their products during the expo with the intention of matching their businesses with that of their Pacific counterparts as well as building a network with potential buyers.

A total of 50 companies from 20 Pacific nations, including Indonesia, participated in the First Pacific Exposition held by the Indonesian Embassy in Wellington.

Related news: 123 companies participate in Auckland's First Pacific Exposition



Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Singapore discuss cooperation*
17th Jul 2019 19:20





President Joko Widodo (right) welcomed Singapore's Foreign Minister Vivian Balakrishnan (center) at Bogor Palace, West Java, Wednesday (July 17, 2019). They discussed increasing cooperation between Indonesia and Singapore and preparations for the annual meeting of the leaders of the two countries. (ANTARA PHOTOS / Wahyu Putro A / Bambang Purwanto)

Batam (ANTARA) - Indonesia and Singapore discussed several fields for cooperation at the 7th Singapore-Indonesia Six Bilateral Economic Working Groups, Senior Officials' Meeting (SOM) in Singapore on Tuesday.

Dendi Gustinandar, Promotion Director and Public Relations for the Management Board of Batam's Free Trade Zone, said those at the meeting discussed several areas for cooperation in Batam, Bintan and Karimun, as well as the special economic zone, investment, labor, transportation, agribusiness and tourism.

"This meeting is a follow-up to the activities of the Co-chairs of the Batam, Bintan and Karimun (BBK) Joint Working Groups in Singapore on July 10, 2019," he said.

In relation to Batam, Dendi said, SOM discussed the success of Batam in attracting Pegatron, the second largest electronics manufacturer in the world.

The success of drawing Pegatron's investment is expected to be a positive trend in attracting Pegatron's supporting suppliers to invest in Batam.

In addition, those at the meeting discussed a number of infrastructure developments, in order to improve logistics in Batu Ampar Port by adding new facilities, such as a mobile crane and reach stacker, as well as additional routes for Batam-Singapore shipping.

"With these improvements, it is expected to reduce logistics costs in Batam by 50 percent to 250 to 350 SGD," he said.

Dendi had proposed a plan to cooperate with the Singapore Economic Development Board (EDB) for a logistics-related internship program in Singapore.

With the apprenticeship program, he said, participants could learn about the logistics process at the port of Singapore.

Related news: Jokowi addresses obstacle facing Likupang economic zone development

Related news: Mandalika development meets high standards: President

Related news: Indonesia to reclaim control of FIR above Riau from Singapore



Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*VP calls for boosting automotive exports as GIIAS kicks off*

Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Tangerang, Banten / Thu, July 18, 2019 / 04:21 pm



Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto (yellow shirt) and executives of PT Nissan Motor Indonesia pose for a photograph next to a Nissan Leaf electric car during the opening of the 27th Gaikindo Indonesia International Auto Show in ICE BSD, Tangerang, Banten, on Thursday. (JP/Rachmadea Aisyah)
Vice President Jusuf Kalla has urged the national automotive industry to push further into export markets amid tight competition with other countries in Southeast Asia.

Indonesia has set itself an ambitious target of shipping 1 million cars abroad by 2025, nearly four times the figure of 264,553 realized last year.

Twenty percent of the 1 million vehicles to be exported are expected to be electric cars, as Indonesia strives to build an electric vehicle industry by 2020. However, the lofty target is still below that of Thailand, which already exported more than 1.1 million cars in 2018.

“[Our exports] still lag behind Thailand, which means we are late, even though we have [entered] partnerships with various automotive firms,” Kalla said on Thursday at the opening ceremony of the 27th Gaikindo Indonesia International Auto Show (GIIAS) at the Indonesia Convention Exhibition (ICE) BSD in Tangerang, Banten.

The Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo), which hosts the international-scale expo, aims to increase car exports by 13 percent in 2019 to 300,000 units.

Exports this year are forecast to drop slightly from last year, when they leaped 14.4 percent from 2017.

Kalla noted that Indonesia’s automotive industry dated back to before the country gained independence, with General Motors opening its branch in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, in the 1920s. He added that the local content in cars assembled domestically had reached 80 to 90 percent.

“So naturally we should give as much support to this industry as possible,” he remarked. (bbn)


----------



## Indos

Giant Investment 

*UPDATE 1-Japan's Inpex to launch engineering design for $20 bln Indonesian LNG plant*
Wilda Asmarini

* Inpex gets Masela development design approval from Indonesia

* Govt approves contract extension to 2055

* Inpex targets LNG production in 2027-2028 (Adds details, background and comments)


JAKARTA, July 16 (Reuters) - Japan’s Inpex Corp plans to start front-end engineering design (FEED) on the $20 billion Masela gas project in Indonesia next year, Chief Executive Takayuki Ueda said on Tuesday, with LNG production at the giant field due to start by 2027-2028.

Inpex had secured the Indonesian government’s approval for the plan, as well as the company’s application for a 20-year extension to the production sharing contract (PSC) for the Masela project, Ueda told reporters in Jakarta.

The project will focus on meeting Indonesia’s gas demand in future, but the company is also looking at buyers from Japan, China and other Asian markets, Ueda said.

“Authorities also approved the application for a seven-year additional allocation and 20-year extension to the production share contract (PSC) for the Masela block,” he said, adding that will extend the contract term until 2055.

The $20 billion Masela project, also known as the Abadi LNG plant, had been delayed for years after Indonesia asked the Japanese company to shift it from an earlier offshore facility.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo witnessed the approval handover, Ueda said, adding that Widodo had “requested me to increase gas supply to Indonesian industry.”

Inpex plans to start liquefied natural gas production from Masela by around 2027-2028, said Nico Muhyiddin, vice-president at unit Inpex Masela Ltd.

The Japanese oil and gas company also aims to wrap-up its final investment decision (FID) in three to four years, Ueda said.

“There is potential to accelerate the FID and we are discussing with SKK Migas on how to accelerate it,” he said, referring to Indonesia’s upstream oil and gas regulator.

Advertisement

Under the revised plan, Inpex, which controls 65% of the project, will produce 9.5 million tonnes of LNG every year from the block, as well as distribute 150 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd) of gas through its pipeline.

Inpex is yet to decide on how to finance the project, but Ueda said the company is considering a trustee-borrowing scheme. (Writing by Fransiska Nangoy, Editing by Kenneth Maxwell, Ed Davies and Sherry Jacob-Phillips)

https://www.reuters.com/article/ind...for-20-bln-indonesian-lng-plant-idUSL4N24H1RE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Pertamina injects US$300m to boost upstream production*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 19, 2019 / 09:47 am



An officer of the state-owned oil and gas holding company Pertamina, Nicke Widyawati (right), along with new upstream director Darmawan Samsu (second left), human resources director Kuswiro Kushartanto (left) and the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry's strategic industry and media affairs undersecretary, Fajar Harry Sampurno, speaks to journalists in Jakarta on Aug. 29, 2018. (JP/Rachmadea Aisyah)
In a bid to reach the full-year production target of 922,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day (boepd), state-owned energy giant Pertamina recently increased its upstream budget by 10 percent from US$2.6 billion to $2.9 billion.

“Honestly, it isn’t an easy target to reach. The management supports us by increasing our budget to $2.9 billion,” Pertamina upstream director Dharmawan Samsu said on Thursday, adding that investment was needed to achieve the target.

Dharmawan said the increased budget allocation was approved by management after it considered the achievements in the first half of 2019.

Pertamina plans to construct 98 new upstream projects for a total investment of $1.9 billion, which would be taken from the $2.9 billion budget.

Most of the projects are to be handled by Pertamina’s upstream subsidiaries -- PT Pertamina EP (47 projects), Pertamina Hulu Energi (29 projects), Pertamina Hulu Indonesia (19 projects), Pertamina EP Cepu (two projects) and Pertamina EP Cepu ADK (one project).

“Of those 98 projects, [Pertamina] is exploring other potential in new areas, such as around the Mahakam Block,” Dharmawan said.

Dharmawan explained that not all of the additional allocation of $300 million would be disbursed for those new projects, but would also be allocated to finance activities in existing assets.

“[The additional budget] is also to fund the exploration activities and our production facility that needs to be repaired,” he said.

The $2.9 billion upstream budget is 7.4 percent higher than last year's budget, which was $2.7 billion. Meanwhile, the production target of 922,000 boepd is slightly higher than last year's realization of 921,000 boepd. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pemkab Bojonegoro Pesan KRD ke INKA*
 Selasa, 9 Juli 2019 Bayu Tri Sulistyo  0 Komentar






Rangkaian pertama KRD pesanan Filipina saat berangkat dari Stasiun Madiun menuju Jombang | picture by: Oktavino Hiu Adi Tirtayasa

[9/7]. Semangat pemerintah daerah untuk membangun moda transportasi berbasis rel sepertinya mulai terlihat. Pemerintah Kabupaten Bojonegoro berencana membeli rangkaian KRD ke PT INKA. Rencana tersebut tertuang dalam MOU yang ditandatangani oleh pihak Pemkab Bojonegoro dan INKA di Stasiun Kalitidu pada Senin kemarin.

MOU ditandatangani oleh Bupati Bojonegoro Anna Muawanah dan Dirut PT INKA Budi Noviantoro. Salah satu poin dalam MOU tersebut adalah Pemkab Bojonegoro berupaya menyediakan transportasi yang murah, nyaman, dan efisien bagi masyarakat.

Bupati Bojonegoro Anna Muawanah mengatakan alasan dipilihnya INKA sebagai pembuat KRD yang dipesan karena INKA merupakan satu-satunya BUMN yang bergerak di industri manufaktur kereta api.

Untuk pendanaan sendiri, Anna mengatakan pembelian kereta ini akan menggunakan APBD. Namun dirinya masih belum bisa memastikan apakah akan menggunakan APBD-P 2019 atau APBD 2020. Perlu diketahui Kabupaten Bojonegoro memiliki APBD sebesar Rp 6 triliun. Angka tersebut berasal dari APBD induk ditambah Sisa Lebih Pendapatan Anggaran (SILPA) tahun 2018.

Untuk rangkaian KRD yang dipesan, Dirut PT INKA Budi Noviantoro mengatakan kemungkinan KRD yang dipesan adalah KRD hidrolik yang sama seperti yang dipesan oleh PNR. Untuk harganya sendiri Budi mengatakan masih menghitung berapa harga yang nantinya akan ditawarkan karena pastinya berbeda dengan yang dipesan oleh PNR.

Budi mengatakan, Bojonegoro menjadi daerah pertama di Pulau Jawa yang membeli sarana kereta api dari INKA. Rangkaian KRD ini nantinya akan digunakan untuk kereta komuter yang menghubungkan Bojonegoro dengan Surabaya dan daerah-daerah lainnya di sepanjang jalur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PT PP bags tender to construct Semarang-Demak toll road*
20th Jul 2019 14:10





Director of Corporation and Human Capital Management Strategy of PT PP (Persero) M. Aprindy (left) received a letter to construct Semarang-Demak toll road in Central Java on Friday (July 19, 2019) (Dokumentasi PT PP).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned construction company PT PP (Persero) Tbk has won a tender for construction of the 27-kilometer Semarang-Demak toll road in Central Java Province.

PT PP (Persero) Tbk was named the winner of the tender based on a decision letter of Head of the Toll Road Regulatory Body (BPJT) Danang Parikesit handed over to Director of Corporation and Human Capital Management Strategy M. Aprindy, PT PP noted in a press statement released on Saturday.

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono has named a consortium of PT PP (Persero) Tbk, PT Wijaya Karya (Persero) Tbk, and PT Misi Mulia Metrical as winner of the tender for construction of the toll road through a letter number PB.02.01-Mn/1347, dated July 17, 2019.

Under the decision, PT PP (Persero) Tbk holds a 65 percent stake; PT Wijaya Karya (Persero) Tbk, a 25 percent stake; and PT Misi Mulia Metrical, a 10 percent stake, in the project.

"This is a big mandate for the company. We ensure that the next process will run as scheduled. Given the decision, we will soon set up BUJT (toll road business agency) and expedite the process of signing PPJT (toll road operation contract)," Aprindy remarked.

Construction of the 27-kilometer toll road, estimated to cost Rp15.3 trillion, will be integrated with the construction of Semarang City's sea dike. The toll road will be divided into section I in Semarang City and section II in Demak District.

The consortium is assigned to construct the 16.31-kilometer section II, with total investment of Rp5.6 trillion, with a concession period of 35 years.

Related news: President Jokowi reviews Bawen-Salatiga toll road section
Related news: Use of toll road rest areas studied by ministry
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Yea I can feel you man, Ive been in a same boat as you before. LOL "one door=front door" thats funny.
> Any chance what you do to be applied for our "Petani"? They need direct buyer, not those tengkulak who push the price too low in some cases.


Its kind of short cut maeket 
Beberapa pedagang atau yg mengaku pedagang itukan tidak semuanya punya dagangan gan, tapi dia punya license export, seperti asosiasi pedagang A,B,C....dst...

Makanya harga utk komoditi bukan ditentukan oleh petani, jadi sebetulnya produsen tidak bisa menentukan harga jual, karena harga ditentukan tengkulak perantara, sekarang kita coba pakai fair trade, petani dan buyer (direct trade) saling tawar langsung menentukan harga, tidak semua komoditas bisa mengunakan cara ini, terutama komoditas dari perkebunan besar tertentu, sawit misalnya. Atau minyak bumi dengan petral, maksud kita, kita coba utk menghapus fungsi "petral2" yg jadi tengkulak di hasil bumi. Hambatan petani adalah ijin eksport dan knowledge tentang marketing dan QC, maka kita temukan demand dan suplai itu melalui model asosiasi fair trade, dengan maksud kita nga juga mau jadi tengkulak tapi educator di sisi petaninya


----------



## Nike

Rayon is a cellulose-based textile produced from wood pulp. This natural product is as absorbent and breathable as cotton. (Photo by Nafinia Putra on Unsplash)

*Textile: Indonesia's New Export Darling*


JUNE 24, 2019

Jakarta. The textile industry was one of Indonesia's largest earners of foreign exchange last year, with exports valued at $13 billion, marking a 5 percent increase from 2017.

Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said the industry has become more competitive in both the domestic and international markets, referring to last year's growth rate of 8.75 percent.

"Besides being one of the main economic drivers for the country, the industry also provides jobs to more than 3 million people and it focuses on exporting [its products]," the minister added.

The textile industry is also not showing signs of slowing down anytime soon, with data provided by Statistics Indonesia showing projected growth of 19 percent this year.

In the first three months of 2019, clothing production skyrocketed by 29 percent on export orders, boosting the industry as a whole and contributing to a 4.5 percent increase in overall production in this period.

"The textile industry has become one of our most reliable and contributes a great deal to our economy. Therefore, it is our duty to maintain the competitiveness and longevity of this industry," Airlangga said.

Muhdori, the ministry's director of textile, leather and footwear industries, explained that the strong growth can be traced to large investments by the upstream sector, specifically the rayon industry.

Rayon is a cellulose-based textile produced from wood pulp. This natural product is as absorbent and breathable as cotton.

One example is rayon producer Asia Pacific Rayon (APR), which invested Rp 11 trillion ($777 million) in its operations at the end of 2018. The company has a current annual production capacity of 240,000 tons, half of which is exported. 

"This is how we've been able to boost our exports. Supply from upstream industries has helped push downstream industries, benefiting the whole industry. This was marked by a 1 percent growth in the textile industry in the first trimester of 2019," Muhdori said.

The government also imposed regulations in 2017 to control foreign competition by limiting imports, which were reduced by 2 percent in the first trimester of this year.

Sustainable Fashion

Ali Charisma, chairman of the Indonesian Fashion Chamber, said APR has been a welcome new entry in the Indonesian fashion industry. As a designer himself, he thinks APR could help push the boundaries of fashion with the versatility of the material it produces.

Ali said rayon fibers are easy to mix and match with other materials. It is also soft, drapes well and dyes easily – excellent attributes for a material suitable for use in high and mass-market fashion. 

As the fashion industry's demand for more environmentally friendly materials keeps increasing, APR has also made sure that all its rayon comes from renewable and biodegradable materials, 

"Renewable" in this case means that the raw materials used to make APR's rayon are sourced from industrial forests. "Biodegradable" means the resultant material can decompose easily.

Indonesia is currently one of the largest producers of rayon in the world. By keeping its rayon production domestic, APR hopes not only to help the local fashion industry grow, but also to reduce its reliance on imported raw materials. 


https://jakartaglobe.id/context/textile-indonesias-new-export-darling


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Krakatau Steel to list three subsidiaries in major reorganization plan*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, July 22, 2019 / 12:45 pm



A worker checks a steel furnace at the PT Krakatau Posco plant in Cilegon, Banten, in this 2015 file photo. (Kompas/Iwan Setiyawan)
As part of a major corporate reorganization, state-owned steel producer PT Krakatau Steel plans to publicly list three of its subsidiaries. 

Krakatau Steel president Silmy Karim identified the three subsidiaries as PT Krakatau Tirta Industri, PT Krakatau Bandar Samudera and PT Industrial Estate. 

“We’re still thoroughly considering whether we should optimize our corporate synergy before holding an initial public offering [IPO] or the other way around,” Silmy said last Friday as quoted by _kontan.co.id_. 

He said that the three subsidiaries would go public in three years at the latest.

Krakatau Steel has spent most of the year focusing on major reorganization in an effort to plug the losses it has suffered over the last six years. In the first quarter, the steelmaker recorded losses of Rp 62.32 million (US$ 4,465.48) due to a significant drop in sales volume and global production costs.

In addition to publicly listing three of its subsidiaries, Krakatau Steel also plans to divest several other subsidiaries, and is focused on raising $1 billion from the sales of non-core assets. 

Silmy said the company needed a strategic partner to help optimize its production line and corporate expansion, as well as increase efficiency. 

“We have invited McKinsey & Company to assess the ideal business structure for Krakatau Steel,” he said, referring to the global management consultancy. (rfa/bbn)


----------



## Indos

Jokowi will be in CNN Talk Asia this Saturday, 19:30 Hongkong Time


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Silmy said the company needed a strategic partner to help optimize its production line and corporate expansion, as well as increase efficiency.



This is what Krakatau Steel desperatly needed. Being protected for a while really hurting their lack in developing efficiency and efectiveness. In some cases China Industry is not just leaning towards cheap labor, their efficiency in production using high tech modul can really make them compete Internationally with western industry. It surprised me as well.

With China steel manufacture about to enter Indonesia I hope they can find strategic partner fast enough and able to compete head to head. With new Industry tax regulation in new player flavor it would be hard to compete with their efficient production system.


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina ranks above Alibaba, Facebook on Fortune 500 list*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, July 23, 2019 / 06:41 pm



The logo of Pertamina EP. Pertamina was ranked 175th on the 2019 Fortune 500 list. (Courtesy of/pertamina-ep.com)
State-owned oil and gas company Pertamina is the only Indonesian company on the latest Fortune 500 list of the world’s biggest corporations in terms of revenues.

Pertamina was ranked 175th, a leap of 78 slots from 253rd the previous year. The state-owned oil and gas company was ranked above the Alibaba Group at 182nd and Facebook at 184th.

State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said the success of Pertamina of seven consecutive years on the Fortune 500 list was thanks to the company’s hard work in serving the people. "I congratulate Pertamina for its success in joining the Fortune Global Top 500 list again,” she was quoted as saying by _kompas.com_.

The yearly list is based on revenue in the past twelve months. In 2018, Pertamina booked revenue of $57.93 billion, a 34.9 percent increase year-on-year. The company’s net profits totaled $2.52 billion, while its assets stood at $64.7 billion.

In the mobile technology world, Apple is still the leader, sitting at 11th place overall, followed by Samsung in 15th, while Google’s parent conglomerate Alphabet is 37th.

In 2018, four state-owned companies, namely Bank Mandiri, Telkom Indonesia, Bank Negara Indonesia and Bank Rakyat Indonesia, as well as two private companies, Bank Central Asia and Gudang Garam, joined the global 2000 List of the World’s Best Employers in 2018 issued by Forbes magazine. (hen


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Sumbang 74%, Ekspor Produk Manufaktur Masih Melejit*
source : Link






INDUSTRI pengolahan masih memberikan kontribusi terbesar terhadap nilai ekspor nasional. *Pada periode Januari-Mei 2019, sektor manufaktur mampu mengapalkan produk-produk unggulannya hingga mencapai US $51,06 miliar atau menyumbang 74,59% pada total nilai ekspor nasional.* 

*“Secara volume, ekspor industri manufaktur kita mengalami peningkatan 9,8% dari Januari-Mei 2019 dibanding periode yang sama tahun lalu.*  Selama ini industri manufaktur masih konsisten menjadi kontributor terbesar pada nilai ekspor kita,” kata Menteri Perindustrian, Airlangga Hartarto, di Jakarta, Kamis (11/7).

Menperin menyebutkan, beberapa sektor manufaktur yang berperan besar terhadap capaian ekspor pada lima bulan pertama tahun ini, di antaranya industri makanan yang menembus US $10,56 miliar, disusul industri logam dasar US $6,52 miliar, serta industri bahan kimia dan barang dari bahan kimia US $5,38 miliar.

“Industri makanan menyumbang 20,69% dari total ekspor industri pengolahan pada Januari-Mei 2019,” ungkapnya.

Kemudian, industri pakaian jadi menyetor nilai ekspor sekitar US $3,55 miliar serta industri kertas dan barang dari kertas US $3 miliar.

Di tengah kondisi perlambatan ekonomi di tingkat global, Kemenperin optimistis memasang target pertumbuhan industri nonmigas sebesar 5,4 persen pada tahun 2019. Adapun sektor-sektor yang diproyeksikan tumbuh tinggi, di antaranya industri makanan dan minuman (9,86%), permesinan (7%), tekstil dan pakaian jadi (5,61%), serta kulit barang dari kulit dan alas kaki (5,40%). (OL-6)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Jokowi Courts Softbank, Saudi Prince in Pursuit of Investment*
By
Viriya Singgih
and
Arys Aditya
July 23, 2019, 5:00 PM EDT

Indonesia eyes $10 billion deals from Abu Dhabi prince visit
Jokowi wooing investors as nation grapples with deficits

Within months of a landslide election win, Indonesian President Joko Widodo is securing new deals with foreign businesses, including scoring the largest international investment in more than five decades.

Japan’s Inpex Corp. said in June it plans to develop the Abadi liquefied natural gas project in Indonesia, which the government says would require investment of as much as $20 billion and generate thousands of jobs. A few weeks later, Toyota Motor Corp. said it will spend $2 billion to build hybrid vehicles in the country.

The coming days may bring more deals. Jokowi, as the president is more commonly known, will host Abu Dhabi’s ruler on Wednesday, followed by visits by Softbank Group Corp. founder Masayoshi Son and Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in the next few weeks.

Jokowi’s return to power has given him renewed vigor to tackle economic reforms and build infrastructure to lure much-needed foreign investment. Indonesia runs a current-account deficit, which makes it reliant on inflows from abroad. So far, it’s lagging most of its peers in the region in attracting FDI.

“Jokowi is moving fast because such bilateral meetings are needed to attract investment and achieve quick wins,” said Febrio N. Kacaribu, an economist at the University of Indonesia’s Institute for Economic and Social Research in Jakarta.

The government is targeting deals worth $10 billion during this week’s state visit by Abu Dhabi’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed. The deals will involve a partnership for a refinery with state-owned PT Pertamina, a petrochemicals project with PT Chandra Asri and another with port operator PT Pelabuhan Indonesia. The government will put forward projects worth $91 billion for possible collaboration with the Arab nation, according to Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan.

Jokowi has already announced $412 billion of spending on infrastructure over the next five years, and pledged to cut corporate taxes, overhaul stringent labor laws and ease curbs on foreign companies to reshape Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

“Indonesia must provide a red carpet for strategic investors like what Jokowi does by conducting the bilateral meetings,” Kacaribu said. “That way, the country can directly target the strategic investors, make an offer, ask what they need and entice them to invest here for a minimum period of 20-30 years. Such approach is needed to boost investment.”

The cabinet has also approved the second-phase of the Jakarta subway project, and pitched billions of dollars of projects to Chinese investors in recent weeks.

One of the reasons Jokowi is trying to attract more business from abroad is to ensure more resilient financing for the current account deficit, a key vulnerability for the economy. FDI is less volatile than the foreign inflows into stocks and bonds that currently fund the shortfall.

Indonesia is also trying to lure some of the investment that’s relocating to Southeast Asia as businesses look to escape higher tariffs amid the U.S.-China trade war.

But the nation has a long way to go to compete with its peers.

“The implementation of regulations and bureaucratic reforms still need to be addressed,” said Rosan Roeslani, chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry. “This has been a weakness until now. We need to accelerate and complete the reform to be able to compete with neighboring countries such as Vietnam, Thailand and Malaysia.”

Saudi Arabia has so far dithered on making big investments in Indonesia, the world’s largest Muslim-majority nation, but that may change with the visit of Prince Salman. The two countries are expected to decide on a partnership deal to expand Pertamina’s Cilacap refinery.

SoftBank’s Son is scheduled to meet Jokowi next month and the billionaire investor is keen to double down on his Indonesian investments, including in the e-commerce unicorn PT Tokopedia, according to minister Pandjaitan.

Some other big ticket projects announced after Jokowi’s re-election are:


Tesla Inc., Volkswagen AG and LG Chem Ltd. are among companies interested in building battery plants for electric vehicles.

BYD Co. and Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Group Corp. known as JAC Motors, are among those being wooed to build electric vehicle plants
Vale SA’s Indonesian unit and partners plan to spend about $5 billion on nickel projects over the next few years
— With assistance by Karlis Salna
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...oftbank-saudi-prince-in-pursuit-of-investment


Live now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia, UAE firms sign agreements worth $9.7 billion: Indonesian government*

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Companies in Indonesia and the United Arab Emirates have signed agreements worth a total of $9.7 billion during an official visit of Abu Dhabi crown prince to the Southeast Asian country, the Indonesian government said on Wednesday.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed met with Indonesian President Joko Widodo in at the presidential palace in Bogor, south of the capital Jakarta.

On the sidelines of the visit, the Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (ADNOC) signed an agreement with Indonesia’s state-owned energy company PT Pertamina for oil and gas collaboration in both countries and globally, which has a potential value of $2.5 billion, the foreign ministry said in a statement.

ADNOC said the deal covered projects in the United Arab Emirates’ upstream oil and gas sector as well as refining and petrochemicals, LNG, LPG, aviation fuel and fuel retail opportunities in Indonesia.

Indonesia’s Chandra Asri Petrochemical (TPIA.JK) also signed an agreement with Abu Dhabi’s investment company Mubadala and Austrian energy firm OMV (OMVV.VI) to explore opportunities in petrochemicals, the three companies said in a joint statement.

The foreign ministry said the three were exploring the development of a naphtha cracker and petrochemical complex, with a potential value of $6 billion.


Indonesia’s Maspion Group signed an agreement with Dubai Port World to develop a container terminal in Gresik in East Java, the ministry said, valuing the deal at $1.2 billion.

Both leaders also talked about increasing investment in Indonesia’s tourism sector and allowing Indonesian state construction firms to participate in projects in the United Arab Emirates, according to the statement.

President Widodo, after winning an election in April, has pledged more investment opportunities to create jobs in Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...7-billion-indonesian-government-idUSKCN1UJ1OO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*PT SEI unveils renewable energy-based smart lights*

Wahyoe Boediwardhana
The Jakarta Post

Pasuruan, East Java / Fri, July 26, 2019 / 02:42 pm



PT Santinilestari Energi Indonesia (SEI) director Sandy Hartono (left), SEI president director Lukito Wanandi (center) and SEI director Ricky Sudito Pontoh listen to a briefing on smart solar street lights (SSL) from an expert staff during the soft launch of the company's new factory in Pasuruan, East Java. SEI invested more than US$10 million in solar-powered lighting that can be operated through smartphones. (JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)
Renewable energy-based lighting manufacturer PT Santinilestari Energi Indonesia (SEI) has started operations of its newest factory in Pasuruan, East Java, becoming the first company of its kind to produce energy-saving lamps using the smart lighting system (SLS).

According to PT SEI president director Lukito Wanandi, the company’s LED lamps are equipped with SLS devices that can be controlled and monitored through a smartphone application.

“The SLS application can be easily downloaded via Android [Play Store] or iOS [Apple Store], so even if users are not at home, they can still turn on and off every lamp in their house through their smartphone,” he said after the soft opening of the factory on Thursday.

Production director Sandy Hartono said on the same occasion that each lamp produced by the factory would be equipped with a barcode registered at PT SEI’s data bank so that after consumers bought the lamps, they could independently activate the barcodes through their respective mobile applications.

“After the barcode is activated, the complete data of the lamps will be accessible. The owners can monitor the lamps, their history and current condition,” he said.

Sandy said that in addition to helping meet domestic demand for both houses and street lamps, the factory would reduce the country’s dependence on imports of similar products produced in China.

The company currently has 150 employees and its factory, which cost US$10 million to construct, has the capacity to produce up to 150,000 LED light bulbs per month and 30,000 LED street lamps per year.

“We use 70 percent local components in our lamps. We hope regulators can provide more space for local products to be marketed in the domestic market,” said PT SEI marketing and operational director Ricky Sudito Pontoh, adding that the company was targeting to export 10 percent of its products to Southeast Asian countries.

He said that the factory was currently in the process of fulfilling orders of SLS - equipped lamps, valued at Rp 110 billion ($7.8 million), from the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry. The company plans to market the products to the public next year.

Luki added that he hoped PT SEI’s factory would benefit the Indonesian people, especially those living in Eastern Indonesia who did not have sufficient access to lighting.

In addition, he said, PT SEI planned to produce its own solar power panels for the purpose of charging its street lamps. At the moment, he added, PT SEI was seeking to join hands with the Timor Leste government in constructing a solar power plant.

However, Sandy said, as a new local producer, the factory still faced several obstacles, such as a lack of supporting upstream industries such as producers of integrated circuit (IC), a vital component of the smart system.

“Indonesia does not have manufacturers specializing in IC production that can help us establish the system. We are still relying on IC products imported from Taiwan, the United States and China,” he said. (syk)


----------



## Indos

Indonesia in 2018 has surplus on steel trade with China. The amount of steel we exported to China is more than steel that we imported from China.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Indonesia in 2018 has surplus on steel trade with China. The amount of steel we exported to China is more than steel that we imported from China.



Only Stainless steel, the other type steel still got more import coming from China


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> Only Stainless steel, the other type steel still got more import coming from China



Yah, you are right, and with that slight deficit of trade, China has impose tariff on our stainless steel product just recently. On the other hand China product has flooded our other market and we dont set any hurdles on their product just like how they set hurdles on us when they experience deficit. I think we are too soft on them.


----------



## Indos

*China Hajar Baja RI, Kenakan Tarif Impor Anti-Dumping 100% *
News - Wangi Sinintya Mangkuto , CNBC Indonesia
22 July 2019 11:58

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-baja-ri-kenakan-tarif-impor-anti-dumping-100


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yah, you are right, and with that slight deficit of trade, China has impose tariff on our stainless steel product just recently. On the other hand China product has flooded our other market and we dont set any hurdles on their product just like how they set hurdles on us when they experience deficit. I think we are too soft on them.



Sometimes it is perk for being creditor Nation, they give loan for some projects but in case they will restrict we just can use their products like steel, machinery and so on.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> *China Hajar Baja RI, Kenakan Tarif Impor Anti-Dumping 100% *
> News - Wangi Sinintya Mangkuto , CNBC Indonesia
> 22 July 2019 11:58
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-baja-ri-kenakan-tarif-impor-anti-dumping-100


So we do the same way to..we give china product 100% for anti dumping tarrif too..


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> So we do the same way to..we give china product 100% for anti dumping tarrif too..



Ya, it should be, but currently only 15 % tariff being imposed by finance minister starting this year, thats why I said we are still soft on this matter. I want to see Jokowi replace current trade minister, his policy on textile trade is also benefiting China.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Pak lukito is the worst trade ministry ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Mining Giant to Spend Billions to Halt Indonesian Metal Imports*
By
Eko Listiyorini
and
Tassia Sipahutar
July 19, 2019, 4:00 AM GMT+7 Updated on July 19, 2019, 9:42 AM GMT+7

Inalum targets $5 billion to $10 billion over five years
State firm in talks to acquire 20% stake in Vale Indonesia
Indonesia plans to spend billions of dollars in building aluminum and nickel smelters as it seeks to cut reliance on imports of finished metal and stem exports of raw minerals.

State-owned PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium will earmark as much as $10 billion over the next five years to develop refineries and smelters, according to President Director Budi Gunadi Sadikin. The investment will be made by the company and its units including nickel and bauxite miner PT Aneka Tambang, he said.

Indonesia is seeking to reshape its mining industry by making it mandatory for miners to build smelters after decades of free exports of raw materials left it reliant on costly imports to meet demand. The company is investing $850 million in building a 1-million ton smelter-grade alumina refinery in West Kalimantan that, when completed in 2022, will help reduce the country’s 500,000 tons of alumina imports each year, Sadikin said.

“The refinery will use Indonesia’s abundant bauxite supply,” Sadikin said in an interview at his office in Jakarta on July 16. “This is an energy-intensive industry. We can benefit from abundant water supply and construct hydro power plants.”

*Bauxite Reserves*
Inalum plans to ramp up the capacity of its Mempawah refinery to 2 million tons eventually and export half its output as global demand for the metal has been steadily rising in recent years, Sadikin said. Inalum, which has access to an estimated 579 million wet metric tons of bauxite ore reserves through Aneka Tambang, known as Antam, plans to boost aluminum production to 2 million tons by 2035 from 250,000 tons now, he said.

Indonesia Sees Minerals, Coal Investment Rising to $8.9B in 2020

Inalum, which owns a controlling stake in the world’s second-largest copper mine, is seeking to compete with mining majors such as Rio Tinto Group, United Co. Rusal and Aluminum Corp of China Ltd. with its expansion, Sadikin said.

The company’s expansion plans will not be without hurdles, Sadikin said, adding securing permits for hydro power plants in Indonesia were still difficult. However, Inalum is seeing rising demand of aluminum from its clients, whose operations span from automotive to construction. PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia has ordered the metal for its car rims, while state electricity company PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara is seeking it as light-weight transmission cables, Sadikin said.

*Vale Stake*
Inalum is also close to sealing a deal with nickel miner PT Vale Indonesia to acquire a 20% stake and the purchase may help tighten its grip in nickel production as demand for the metal soars from battery makers for electric vehicles. The acquisition will be based on Vale’s current market price, he said.


The nickel major, majority owned by Vale SA, has until October to sell the stake to Indonesian buyers under its contract of work with the government. Vale’s 20% stake will be valued at about $465 million at current market price, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Vale Indonesia shares advanced as much as 3.8% in Jakarta trading on Friday, while Antam jumped as much as 3.7%, outpacing the 0.6% gain for the broader Jakarta Composite Index.

Inalum’s other expansion plans include:


Antam developing a $458 million plant to produce 13,500 tons of nickel contained in ferronickel with operations set to start later this year
Coal miner PT Bukit Asam is developing a $1.7 billion coal-pit power plant with a capacity of 2 x 620 megawatt with the facility expected to commence in 2022
Bukit Asam also working on a $3.1 billion coal-gasification project with capacity to produce 570,000 tons of urea, 450,000 tons of polypropylene and 400,000 tons of dimethyl ether. Operations set to start in 2023
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...iant-to-spend-billions-to-avert-metal-imports

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Jokowi infrastructure project 2019-2024


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia is unlikely to begin natural gas imports in 2025: minister*
July 31, 2019 / 12:21 PM / Updated

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesian Energy Minister Ignasius Jonan told reporters on Wednesday the country is unlikely to begin natural gas imports in 2025 as initially expected because some big gas projects will start production, reducing the need for overseas shipments.

The government previously estimated Indonesia will have a gas deficit by 2025 and would need to start importing the fuel.

“That was the previous calculation we made before discoveries (of new fields),” Jonan said on Wednesday.

Indonesia upstream oil and gas regulator SKK Migas said projects such as Sakakemang and the Tangguh Train 3, among others, are expected to start operating before 2025.

SKK Migas Chairman Dwi Soetjipto said although he expects the volume of domestic gas consumption to increase by 2025, he estimated the portion of domestic use will stay at the current level of 60% of the country’s natural gas production in 2025.

“Growth of (domestic) demand is not expected to surge but production growth is expected to jump with the start of Jambaran Tiung Biru and Tangguh Train 3,” Soetjipto said.

BP’s Tangguh Train 3 project, in the eastern province of West Papua, is expected to start production in 2022, he said, with production capacity of around 3.8 million tonnes per year. Pertamina’s Jambaran Tiung Biru project in eastern Java will start in 2021.

The regulator is also maintaining its projection that Chevron’s Indonesia Deepwater Development (IDD) project will start operations in 2024.

Meanwhile, the government has said Repsol’s Sakakemang gas project, which has an estimated 2 trillion cubic feet gas resources, is estimated to come onstream within three years from 2019.

Reporting by Wilda Asmarini and Fransiska Nangoy; editing by Christian Schmollinger

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...al-gas-imports-in-2025-minister-idUSKCN1UQ0F7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Good interview and insight from Indonesia Finance minister about the effect of trade war for Indonesian economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesia biggest and second biggest state owned companies are all lead by women. 

Pertamina Director (Nicken Widwati)






PLN Director (Inten Cahyani)


----------



## Indos

* Indonesia's Q2 Growth Disappoints, Sparking Financial Market Sell-Off *


AUGUST 05, 2019

*Jakarta.* Indonesia's economic growth leveled off slightly in the second quarter as an investment slowdown and lower exports wiped out the boost from the elections and festive spending, according to data the national statistics agency released on Monday.

Southeast Asia's largest economy expanded 5.05 percent in the April-June period, compared with 5.07 percent in the previous quarter. 

That was the slowest pace in the past six quarters and a far cry from the government's 5.2 percent target for this year. 

The April presidential and legislative elections, followed by Ramadan and the Idul Fitri holiday in May and June, provided a much-needed boost to domestic demand as private consumption rose 5.17 percent and government spending jumped by 8.2 percent. 

Yet, investment only grew 5.01 percent in the period, while imports, two-thirds of which comprised raw materials and machinery for Indonesian industries, contracted by 6.7 percent. 

Declining commodity prices and lower demand in the global market also pressured the country's exports, which fell 1.8 percent in the second quarter. 

"It's expected that the global economy had slowed down in the second quarter. That was reflected in weak global trade and industry data," Suhariyanto, head of the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), said on Monday.

The news added to concerns in the financial market, which is already on edge after last week's latest salvo in the ongoing trade war, when United States President Donald Trump imposed tariffs on additional imports worth $300 billion from China.

The Jakarta Composite Index dropped 2.5 percent at the break on Monday, its steepest intraday close in months. 

Yield of the government's 10-year bond rose to 7.5960 percent from 7.4645 percent last week, indicating a sell-off as bond yield moves inversely to price.

The rupiah slipped 0.19 percent to 14,231 to the US dollar, its lowest level in more than six weeks.

https://jakartaglobe.id/context/indonesias-q2-growth-disappoints-sparking-
financial-market-selloff

At least we still can grow 5 % while Singapore grow only 0,1 percent in Q2 and Malaysia around 4 %. Rupiah on the other hand seems worrying.


----------



## Nike

Palm oil solid wood as substitute for tropical woods, Indonesia can export palm oil woods in large number 

*Menggali Potensi Kayu Sawit*
Berita Lintas |05 August 2019 , 08:28 WIB |Hit : 13960 |by : Administrator






*InfoSAWIT, BOGOR -* Tidak bisa dipungkiri saat ini industri perkayuan mengalami mati suri lantaran pasokan bahan baku dari hutan alam semakin menipis.

Indonesia setiap tahun diperkirakan defisit kayu sebesar 50 juta m³/tahun, padahal ketika tahun 1980an dimasa jayanya dulu mampu memproduksi kayu hingga 70 juta m³/tahun.

Tidak diimbanginya permintaan kayu hutan alam dengan penanaman secara intensif menghantarkan pada masalah lingkungan dan defisiensi kayu nasional, akibatnya sekarang kayu hutan semakin sulit didapat, disamping menimbulkan kecemasan pada semua pihak pengguna kayu.

Salah satu imbasnya pada industri playwood, yang ditandai dengan banyaknya penutupan perusahaan playwood akibat kekurangan bahan baku. Sementara bahan pengganti kayu seperti baja, aluminium, plastik, dan bahan lainnya bersifat nonbio degradable, ternyata dikemudian hari malah akan menimbulkan masalah lingkungan.

Bahan baku menjadi kunci penting berkembangnya industri pengolahan kayu di Indonesia, oleh karenanya mesti dicari solusi pengganti kayu yang kian defisit.

Salah satunya ialah kayu sawit yang merupakan solusi terbaik sebagai alternatif untuk menyuplai bahan baku kayu nasional. “Prospek bisnis kayu sawit ke depan sangat terbuka, disaat terbatasnya kayu dunia sekitar 300 juta m³/tahun. Sementara bahan bakunya semakin langka, sehingga bahan baku alternatif dengan jumlah besar adalah kayu sawit,” ujar Peneliti Teknologi Kayu Badan Litbang Departemen Kehutanan, Jamal Balfas.

Masih menurut Jamal, banyak manfaat yang diperoleh dari kayu sawit diantaranya: Pertama, potensi kayu sawit terdapat dalam jumlah besar dan akan terus meningkat di masa mendatang, sehingga memberikan jaminan ketersediaan bahan baku dalam jangka waktu yang tidak terbatas.

Kedua, produk kayu sawit secara utuh (solid wood) belum pernah diproduksi secara komersial oleh negara manapun di dunia, sehingga produk ini bersifat unik dan spesifik Ketiga, pemanfaatan kayu sawit sebagai substitusi kayu tropis memiliki aspek lingkungan yang sangat baik dalam kaitannya dengan peningkatan upaya nasional dan internasional dalam penyelamatan hutan tropis.

Bila dihitung, peluang kayu sawit sebagai bahan baku kayu sangat besar, berdasarkan perhitungan Jamal, satu hectare (ha) kebun kelapa sawit berpotensi menyediakan 220 m³ atau mencapai 60-70 ton/ha kayu dengan asumsi terdapat 120 pohon/ha.

Sementara bila setiap tahun dilakukan peremajaan seluas 50.000 ha maka berdasar perhitungan matematis akan didapat kayu sawit sebanyak 11.000.000 m³.

Ternyata permintaan untuk kayu sawit saat ini cukup besar, selain untuk memenuhi kebutuhan kayu di dalam negeri, banyak pula permintaan yang datang dari pihak luar negeri seperti Eropa dan negaranegara Timur Tengah.

“Dahulu ketika baru menguji coba produksi di PT Inhutani I ada permintaan besar dari Belgia untuk belasan ribu unit rumah. Selain itu permintaan juga dating dari negara Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Oman, dan Jepang,” ungkap Jamal kepada *InfoSAWIT*.

Selain pasar yang cukup menjanjikan rupanya dari segi harga kayu sawit lebih murah ketimbang harga hutan kayu alam. Kayu sawit bisa dijual seharga Rp 200.000/ m³, sementara kayu sengon saat ini mencapai Rp 700.000/m³ (catatan: harga berdasarkan harga tahun 2009).

Secara umum penggunaan kayu sawit paling besar digunakan untuk komponen barang konstruksi rumah seperti kusen, jendela, partisi, dan furniture. Selain itu keunggulan yang dimiliki kayu sawit diantaranya; harga kayu atau biaya eksploitasi sangat rendah, tidak mengandung mata kayu, mudah diberi perlakuan fisis, mekanis dan kimia, serta jaminan pasokan yang terus meningkat di masa mendatang.

Apalagi jika diolah dengan treatment yang baik maka daya tahan kayu sawit bisa mencapai 50 tahun. Sedangkan kekurangan kayu sawit ini adalah kandungan air pada kayu segar sangatlah tinggi, dapat mencapai 500%, kandungan zat pati sangat tinggi (pada jaringan parenkim dapat mencapai 45%), keawetan alami sangat rendah dan dalam proses pengeringan terjadi kerusakan parenkim yang disertai dengan perubahan dan kerusakan fisis secara berlebihan terutama pada bagian kayu yang struktur kerapatannya rendah.

Namun, kini sudah ditemukan cara menangani permasalahan tersebut yakni dengan memberikan perlakuan khusus seperti mencampurkan atau menyuntikkan bahan liquid ke dalam kayu sawit berupa resin. Resin sendiri adalah zat kimia dari getah pinus untuk menyempurnakan sifat kayu sawit karena tanpa treatment itu tidak bisa diolah lebih lanjut. *(T2)*

*Terbit pada majalah InfoSAWIT cetak Edisi Juni 2009*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> Palm oil solid wood as substitute for tropical woods, Indonesia can export palm oil woods in large number
> 
> *Menggali Potensi Kayu Sawit*
> Berita Lintas |05 August 2019 , 08:28 WIB |Hit : 13960 |by : Administrator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *InfoSAWIT, BOGOR -* Tidak bisa dipungkiri saat ini industri perkayuan mengalami mati suri lantaran pasokan bahan baku dari hutan alam semakin menipis.
> 
> Indonesia setiap tahun diperkirakan defisit kayu sebesar 50 juta m³/tahun, padahal ketika tahun 1980an dimasa jayanya dulu mampu memproduksi kayu hingga 70 juta m³/tahun.
> 
> Tidak diimbanginya permintaan kayu hutan alam dengan penanaman secara intensif menghantarkan pada masalah lingkungan dan defisiensi kayu nasional, akibatnya sekarang kayu hutan semakin sulit didapat, disamping menimbulkan kecemasan pada semua pihak pengguna kayu.
> 
> Salah satu imbasnya pada industri playwood, yang ditandai dengan banyaknya penutupan perusahaan playwood akibat kekurangan bahan baku. Sementara bahan pengganti kayu seperti baja, aluminium, plastik, dan bahan lainnya bersifat nonbio degradable, ternyata dikemudian hari malah akan menimbulkan masalah lingkungan.
> 
> Bahan baku menjadi kunci penting berkembangnya industri pengolahan kayu di Indonesia, oleh karenanya mesti dicari solusi pengganti kayu yang kian defisit.
> 
> Salah satunya ialah kayu sawit yang merupakan solusi terbaik sebagai alternatif untuk menyuplai bahan baku kayu nasional. “Prospek bisnis kayu sawit ke depan sangat terbuka, disaat terbatasnya kayu dunia sekitar 300 juta m³/tahun. Sementara bahan bakunya semakin langka, sehingga bahan baku alternatif dengan jumlah besar adalah kayu sawit,” ujar Peneliti Teknologi Kayu Badan Litbang Departemen Kehutanan, Jamal Balfas.
> 
> Masih menurut Jamal, banyak manfaat yang diperoleh dari kayu sawit diantaranya: Pertama, potensi kayu sawit terdapat dalam jumlah besar dan akan terus meningkat di masa mendatang, sehingga memberikan jaminan ketersediaan bahan baku dalam jangka waktu yang tidak terbatas.
> 
> Kedua, produk kayu sawit secara utuh (solid wood) belum pernah diproduksi secara komersial oleh negara manapun di dunia, sehingga produk ini bersifat unik dan spesifik Ketiga, pemanfaatan kayu sawit sebagai substitusi kayu tropis memiliki aspek lingkungan yang sangat baik dalam kaitannya dengan peningkatan upaya nasional dan internasional dalam penyelamatan hutan tropis.
> 
> Bila dihitung, peluang kayu sawit sebagai bahan baku kayu sangat besar, berdasarkan perhitungan Jamal, satu hectare (ha) kebun kelapa sawit berpotensi menyediakan 220 m³ atau mencapai 60-70 ton/ha kayu dengan asumsi terdapat 120 pohon/ha.
> 
> Sementara bila setiap tahun dilakukan peremajaan seluas 50.000 ha maka berdasar perhitungan matematis akan didapat kayu sawit sebanyak 11.000.000 m³.
> 
> Ternyata permintaan untuk kayu sawit saat ini cukup besar, selain untuk memenuhi kebutuhan kayu di dalam negeri, banyak pula permintaan yang datang dari pihak luar negeri seperti Eropa dan negaranegara Timur Tengah.
> 
> “Dahulu ketika baru menguji coba produksi di PT Inhutani I ada permintaan besar dari Belgia untuk belasan ribu unit rumah. Selain itu permintaan juga dating dari negara Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Oman, dan Jepang,” ungkap Jamal kepada *InfoSAWIT*.
> 
> Selain pasar yang cukup menjanjikan rupanya dari segi harga kayu sawit lebih murah ketimbang harga hutan kayu alam. Kayu sawit bisa dijual seharga Rp 200.000/ m³, sementara kayu sengon saat ini mencapai Rp 700.000/m³ (catatan: harga berdasarkan harga tahun 2009).
> 
> Secara umum penggunaan kayu sawit paling besar digunakan untuk komponen barang konstruksi rumah seperti kusen, jendela, partisi, dan furniture. Selain itu keunggulan yang dimiliki kayu sawit diantaranya; harga kayu atau biaya eksploitasi sangat rendah, tidak mengandung mata kayu, mudah diberi perlakuan fisis, mekanis dan kimia, serta jaminan pasokan yang terus meningkat di masa mendatang.
> 
> Apalagi jika diolah dengan treatment yang baik maka daya tahan kayu sawit bisa mencapai 50 tahun. Sedangkan kekurangan kayu sawit ini adalah kandungan air pada kayu segar sangatlah tinggi, dapat mencapai 500%, kandungan zat pati sangat tinggi (pada jaringan parenkim dapat mencapai 45%), keawetan alami sangat rendah dan dalam proses pengeringan terjadi kerusakan parenkim yang disertai dengan perubahan dan kerusakan fisis secara berlebihan terutama pada bagian kayu yang struktur kerapatannya rendah.
> 
> Namun, kini sudah ditemukan cara menangani permasalahan tersebut yakni dengan memberikan perlakuan khusus seperti mencampurkan atau menyuntikkan bahan liquid ke dalam kayu sawit berupa resin. Resin sendiri adalah zat kimia dari getah pinus untuk menyempurnakan sifat kayu sawit karena tanpa treatment itu tidak bisa diolah lebih lanjut. *(T2)*
> 
> *Terbit pada majalah InfoSAWIT cetak Edisi Juni 2009*


The supply will be limited because of Moratorium Kebun Sawit 
https://www.mongabay.co.id/2018/09/20/akhirnya-inpres-moratorium-perkebunan-sawit-terbit/


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> The supply will be limited because of Moratorium Kebun Sawit
> https://www.mongabay.co.id/2018/09/20/akhirnya-inpres-moratorium-perkebunan-sawit-terbit/



Moratorium is just limiting the expansion of new Palm oil fields, meanwhile there is a need to replanting about 50000 or more ha Palm oil fields among millions ha palm oil fields in Indonesia a year to sustain their peak production. So the business in solid woods from palm oil is very sustainable and can alter deforestation issue in Indonesia.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> Moratorium is just limiting the expansion of new Palm oil fields, meanwhile there is a need to replanting about 50000 or more ha Palm oil fields among millions ha palm oil fields in Indonesia a year to sustain their peak production. So the business in solid woods from palm oil is very sustainable and can alter deforestation issue in Indonesia.


You're right. Now I wonder how to get into this kind of business?


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Kabar Baik, China Akan Hapus Tarif Kuota Impor CPO*
https://insight.kontan.co.id/news/k...QYzPRRHNpMPu04fE912IMjBtxbRgBtffpO56jjKJAb5Lg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Apple launches second academy in Surabaya*
source : Link







American tech behemoth Apple inaugurated on Wednesday in Surabaya its second developer academy, making East Java the second province after Banten to host such an academy.

The Apple Academy Surabaya, which is located within Ciputra University, is hosting its first batch of 100 students, who will undergo a nine-month course on business development and coding with Swift – a coding language built by the tech giant. Enrollment for the next batch, which will start classes in February next year, is already open, says the company in a statement.

Apple’s Surabaya academy is a continuation of the tech giant's US$44 million investment to build Indonesian human resources in exchange for skirting Communication and Information Ministerial Regulation No. 27/2015 on technical requirements for long-term evolution (LTE) technology, which would have required Apple products to contain 30 percent local content before being sold in the country.

The tech giant inaugurated its first Indonesian academy at BSD City in March in collaboration with Binus University. (hen)


----------



## Nike

**** for everyone who said Java and its population is greedy and sucking off other region Natural resources, it is Java who supported and giving subsidy for other region economy, finance, human resources and even Natural resources

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-baru-blok-cepu-jadi-ladang-raksasa-minyak-ri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia remains upbeat despite revising tourist arrival target*
11th Aug 2019 09:57





Documentation - Foreign tourists visited Borobudur Temple in Magelang, Central Java (ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi)

With his ministry working hard to promote Indonesia globally, particularly in China, India, the Middle East and Europe, nearly 18 million tourists will arrive this year, an optimistic Indonesian Tourism Minister Arief Yahya believes.

Tourism Minister Arief Yahya launched a Calendar of 100 Wonderful Indonesian Tourism Events in late 2018 to promote the country's tourism attractions and attract foreign tourists.

The Calendar of 100 Wonderful Indonesia Tourism Events is the initiative of President Joko Widodo to inform the world that the country has various events of international standards.

Besides, the Tourism Ministry has intensified the role of the Tourist Information Center (TIC) and coordinated with various regional administrations to step up tourism promotion activities.

The target of 18 million foreign tourists has been revised from the previous target of 20 million foreign visitors this year.

Several unpredictable circumstances such as natural disasters have affected the arrivals of foreign tourists in the first semester this year, forcing a revision in the target, the Tourism Ministry explained in late July.

"According to data from the BPS (Central Bureau of Statistics), the number of foreign tourist arrivals last year was 15.8 million. It would require a huge increase from 15.8 (million) to 20 (million). Therefore, this year's target has been revised to some 18 million," Esthy Reko Astuti, expert staff of the Tourism Ministry in charge of the Management of the Calendar of Events, said July 29, 2019.

Between January and May 2019, Indonesia welcomed 6.37 million foreign tourists, a 2.7 percent rise as compared to the corresponding period of the previous year. In May 2019, the number of foreign tourists had reached 1.256 million.

In addition to intensifying tourism promotion, the Indonesian Government has developed various facilities and infrastructure to boost the tourism industry, as well as renovated and upgraded several tourist destinations to make them world-class.

The Government has designated 10 tourist destinations as priority ones and dubbed the 10 as “New Balis”. The 10 priority tourist destinations are Borobudur in Central Java; Labuan Bajo-Komodo Island in West Manggarai District, East Nusa Tenggara; Mandalika on Lombok Island, West Nusa Tenggara; Bromo-Tengger-Semeru in East Java; Pulau Seribu in North Jakarta; Lake Toba in North Sumatra; Wakatobi in Southeast Sulawesi; Tanjung Lesung in Banten; Morotai in the northern region of Halmahera in the Maluku Islands; and Tanjung Kelayang in Belitung, Bangka Belitung.

Of these ten, the government is focusing on four, namely Lake Toba, Mandalika, Borobudur, and Labuan Bajo-Komodo Island, and has speeded up their development by 2020, according to Arief Yahya.

"There are four super-priority locations namely Lake Toba, Mandalika, Labuan Bajo and Borobudur. By 2020 all infrastructure and basic utilities must be completed for attraction, access, and amenity," Yahya said after a closed-door meeting on the development of priority tourist destinations led by President Joko Widodo recently.

The meeting was also attended by Vice President Jusuf Kalla, cabinet ministers, East Nusa Tenggara Governor Viktor Laiskodat, West Nusa Tenggara Governor Zulkieflimansyah, North Sulawesi Governor Olly Dondokambey, North Sumatra Governor Edy Rahmayadi and Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo.

"Lake Toba for instance, has been named by the UNESCO as Global Geo-Park. Access to Silangit airport would be improved. There is a toll road from Kualanamu (airport) to Lake Toba, and there is an investment of Rp6 trillion in 2020," the minister remarked.

Following the meeting, Kalla led a coordination meeting to discuss ways to develop the four tourist destinations.

The meeting agreed on the creation of a tourism coordinating board to follow up on President Widodo's instruction.

"Mr. President has declared four super-priority destinations, with Lake Toba being number one, followed by Borobudur Temple, Mandalika, and Labuan Bajo-Komodo Island. So, this is the tourism coordinating board with Mr. Vice President as its chief. At the meeting, Mr. Vice President also wanted to hold a monthly meeting." Minister Arief Yahya noted.

Tourism is one of the main sources of foreign exchange. In 2018, Indonesia's foreign exchange earnings from the tourism sector reached US$17 billion, up from $15 billion a year earlier, Yahya remarked.

"The foreign exchange earnings from the tourism sector in 2018 are projected to reach $18 billion as compared to $15 in 2017," he added.

Earlier, when the Indonesian government had set the tourist target at 20 million, it had hoped to earn $20 billion in foreign exchange.

Related news: Tourism Ministry revises foreign tourist arrival target to 18 million
Related news: Indonesia witnesses 5.9 percent rise in March tourist arrivals 

By Fardah

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...pbeat-despite-revising-tourist-arrival-target


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> **** for everyone who said Java and its population is greedy and sucking off other region Natural resources, it is Java who supported and giving subsidy for other region economy, finance, human resources and even Natural resources
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-baru-blok-cepu-jadi-ladang-raksasa-minyak-ri
> 
> View attachment 573490


Rather than greedy, it's more like Jawasentris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Trump Jr. in Indonesia to kick off sale of luxury condos*

Karlis Salna
Bloomberg

Jakarta / Tue, August 13, 2019 / 06:45 pm



Donald Trump Jr., (left) shares a light moment with chairman of the media giant MNC Group Harry Tanoesoedibjo during an event on Aug. 13, 2019, to promote two Trump-branded resorts in Jakarta. (The Jakarta Post/JP)
PT MNC Land, an Indonesian builder, began a sale of luxury condos and mansions in two projects being developed in Indonesia in partnership with the Trump Organization, marking the US developer’s foray into Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

Donald Trump Jr., who attended a pre-launch event in Jakarta on Tuesday for condos and villas that will be built in West Java and Bali, said Indonesia was “an under-served market” and the projects are “a dream becoming a reality” for the Trump Organization. The projects will be completed in stages within three years, according to MNC Land.

The US president’s eldest son said Asia is “a natural market” for the Trump Organization and that Indonesia is “a big component of that” but no new deal will be done until after Donald Trump leaves office.

Indonesian business tycoon Hary Tanoesoedibjo’s MNC Land is investing $1.7 billion to develop the two sites, including a Trump-branded six-star luxury hotel in Bali and a resort and condos in Lido in West Java. The partnerships signed in 2015 entitles Trump Organization to receive royalty from the Indonesian developer for the use of the Trump brand. The organization will also get a fee to manage the hotels and golf courses and commission from sales of the Trump-branded villas and condos.

The West Java project, in an area known as Lido Lakes and about two hours drive from Jakarta, will eventually be spread over 3,000 hectares sandwiched between two volcanoes. The initial phase includes a Trump-branded resort, as well as villas and condos, and a golf course. Tanoesoedibjo’s plans for the project include a concert venue that can accommodate 100,000 people, a production facility for film and television studios and a theme park that he has said would be twice as big as Universal Studios in Singapore.

Bali Resort

The Trump International Hotel and Tower Bali will be the largest resort on the popular tourist island and will be managed by the US developer, according to MNC Land. Tanoesoedibjo is the founder of media and real estate conglomerate MNC Group and also runs his own political party. The businessman was on the guest list for Trump’s inauguration, and has often touted his friendship with Trump’s children.

The Trump Organization will not pursue new deals globally to avoid “impropriety,” Trump Jr. told reporters. The developer will focus on completing projects signed before Donald Trump won the presidential election and doesn’t see any impact of the ongoing trade war on the group’s business, he said.

“After politics we’ll look to come back into the market,” Trump Jr. said, adding new ventures could be in Indonesia or India where he had spent years building relationships with developers. “We voluntarily chose to put that aside so as not to create the impression of any kind of impropriety.”

Trump broke with the practice of previous presidents who either divested assets that could cause conflicts of interest or put those assets in blind trusts. Instead, Trump transferred his assets to a revocable trust administered by his elder son, Trump Jr., and Allen Weisselberg, the chief financial officer of the Trump Organization.

Tanoesoedibjo said he had been in talks with potential Chinese backers for financing the theme park that will be built near to the Trump-branded properties in Lido, but no deal had been done. “There is no financing from China,” he said.

Trump Jr. said the theme park had nothing to do with the Trump Organization. “My father is not at all involved, and he wouldn’t make decisions that affect the country based on a real estate deal,” he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...esia-to-kicks-off-sale-of-luxury-condos-.html


----------



## Nike

*Lion, Garuda synergize to develop aviation industry*
14th Aug 2019 18:49





Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution (right), Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi (second right), accompanied by Lion Air Group founder Rusdy Kirana (third right) inspected Batam Aero Teknik (BAT) Hangar owned by Lion Air Group at Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands, Wednesday (August 14, 2019). ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa/wsj.

Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA) - Lion Group is cooperating with Garuda Indonesia in revamping the national aviation industry, including developing a joint hangar, preparing human resources and establishing an aircraft tire manufacturing plant. "The two airlines are uniting to make Indonesia more progressive," Lion Air founder Rusdy Kirana said in Batam, Riau Islads Province, Wednesday.

One of the main points of the cooperation is developing a joint hangar for aircraft maintenance and repair, he said.

Maintenance is the second largest cost elements after fuel for any airline company, he noted. "Therefore, we have tried to get the maintenance and repair done in the country," he added.

Lion Air realized that it could not work alone to develop aircraft maintenance service and that it had to cooperate with Garuda Indonesia.

The development of domestic aircraft maintenance and repair services saves foreign exchange, opens job opportunities and allows the transfer of technology, he said.

"We hope we can reduce the use of foreign exchange. (The presence of) MRO (maintenance, repair and overhaul) facility will increase our foreign exchange coffers because it will serve foreign aircraft," he said.

The national flag carrier will send its 100 skilled workers to strengthen the hangar in Batam, Garuda Indonesia Group President Director I Gusti Ngurah Askhara Danadiputra said.

"It will create three thousand jobs most of whom will come from Batam and Riau Islands," he said.

Both Lion Air Group and Garuda Group also agreed to build an aircraft tire manufacturing plant in cooperation with Michelin to meet domestic needs. 



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


Kartel in the making


----------



## Nike

*EU imposes duties of up to 18 percent on Indonesian biodiese*

 
Reuters

Brussels / Wed, August 14, 2019 / 06:58 pm



Workers harvest oil palm fruit at PT Kimia Tirta Utama’s oil palm plantation in Siak regency, Riau, in this illustration photo. (Antara/FB Anggoro)
The European Commission on Tuesday imposed countervailing duties of 8 percent to 18 percent on imports of subsidized biodiesel from Indonesia, saying the move aimed to restore a level playing field for European Union producers.

“The new import duties are imposed on a provisional basis and the investigation will continue with a possibility to impose definitive measures by mid-December 2019,” the EU executive said in a statement.

Last week Indonesia’s trade minister said he would recommend to an inter-ministerial team a 20 percent-25 percent tariff on EU dairy products in response to the EU targeting the country’s biodiesel, adding that he had asked dairy product importers to find sources of supply outside the 28-nation bloc.

The EU duties are another blow to Indonesian biodiesel producers after the bloc said in March that palm oil should be phased out of renewable transportation fuels due to palm plantations’ contribution to deforestation.

The European Commission, which coordinates trade policy for the EU, launched an anti-subsidy investigation in December following a complaint by the European Biodiesel Board.

It said its investigation showed that Indonesian biodiesel producers benefit from grants, tax benefits and access to raw materials below market prices.

The EU biodiesel market is worth an estimated 9 billion euros a year, with imports from Indonesia worth about 400 million euros, it said.

Indonesia Biofuels Producers Association (APROBI) Chairman M.P. Tumanggor told Reuters that companies impacted by the anti-subsidy duties will likely be forced to renegotiate their contracts with buyers in the EU and it may reduce 2019’s biodiesel exports.

“We initially targeted 1.4 million tons exports this year to Europe, that will not be reached,” Tumanggor said, adding that exports may only reach around 1 million tons.

He said the group is in consultation with the government to response to the duties decision by the EU.

Indonesian officials did not respond to requests for comment from Reuters on the countervailing duties decision.


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-up-to-18-percent-on-indonesian-biodiese.html

I think the American is more frank and honest with what they want, they want a level playing field such reducing the trade imbalance and put more import order from American based companies and impose more tax and tariff if you cant comply with what they want. But on other hand EU is playing dirty and cheap, and at the same time trying to look more clean and accountable using roundabout manner to put pressure on their competitor and such like human rights issue, deforestation and so on. And using NGO's under their payroll to put the targeted countries under pressure
. No wonder even their old allies such as US trying to put pressure and more taxes for their products and services. Look like if i on the government shoes i would put US as more priority compared to the European,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> *Trump Jr. in Indonesia to kick off sale of luxury condos*
> 
> Karlis Salna
> Bloomberg
> Jakarta / Tue, August 13, 2019 / 06:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump Jr., (left) shares a light moment with chairman of the media giant MNC Group Harry Tanoesoedibjo during an event on Aug. 13, 2019, to promote two Trump-branded resorts in Jakarta. (The Jakarta Post/JP)
> PT MNC Land, an Indonesian builder, began a sale of luxury condos and mansions in two projects being developed in Indonesia in partnership with the Trump Organization, marking the US developer’s foray into Southeast Asia’s largest economy.
> 
> Donald Trump Jr., who attended a pre-launch event in Jakarta on Tuesday for condos and villas that will be built in West Java and Bali, said Indonesia was “an under-served market” and the projects are “a dream becoming a reality” for the Trump Organization. The projects will be completed in stages within three years, according to MNC Land.
> 
> The US president’s eldest son said Asia is “a natural market” for the Trump Organization and that Indonesia is “a big component of that” but no new deal will be done until after Donald Trump leaves office.
> 
> Indonesian business tycoon Hary Tanoesoedibjo’s MNC Land is investing $1.7 billion to develop the two sites, including a Trump-branded six-star luxury hotel in Bali and a resort and condos in Lido in West Java. The partnerships signed in 2015 entitles Trump Organization to receive royalty from the Indonesian developer for the use of the Trump brand. The organization will also get a fee to manage the hotels and golf courses and commission from sales of the Trump-branded villas and condos.
> 
> The West Java project, in an area known as Lido Lakes and about two hours drive from Jakarta, will eventually be spread over 3,000 hectares sandwiched between two volcanoes. The initial phase includes a Trump-branded resort, as well as villas and condos, and a golf course. Tanoesoedibjo’s plans for the project include a concert venue that can accommodate 100,000 people, a production facility for film and television studios and a theme park that he has said would be twice as big as Universal Studios in Singapore.
> 
> Bali Resort
> 
> The Trump International Hotel and Tower Bali will be the largest resort on the popular tourist island and will be managed by the US developer, according to MNC Land. Tanoesoedibjo is the founder of media and real estate conglomerate MNC Group and also runs his own political party. The businessman was on the guest list for Trump’s inauguration, and has often touted his friendship with Trump’s children.
> 
> The Trump Organization will not pursue new deals globally to avoid “impropriety,” Trump Jr. told reporters. The developer will focus on completing projects signed before Donald Trump won the presidential election and doesn’t see any impact of the ongoing trade war on the group’s business, he said.
> 
> “After politics we’ll look to come back into the market,” Trump Jr. said, adding new ventures could be in Indonesia or India where he had spent years building relationships with developers. “We voluntarily chose to put that aside so as not to create the impression of any kind of impropriety.”
> 
> Trump broke with the practice of previous presidents who either divested assets that could cause conflicts of interest or put those assets in blind trusts. Instead, Trump transferred his assets to a revocable trust administered by his elder son, Trump Jr., and Allen Weisselberg, the chief financial officer of the Trump Organization.
> 
> Tanoesoedibjo said he had been in talks with potential Chinese backers for financing the theme park that will be built near to the Trump-branded properties in Lido, but no deal had been done. “There is no financing from China,” he said.
> 
> Trump Jr. said the theme park had nothing to do with the Trump Organization. “My father is not at all involved, and he wouldn’t make decisions that affect the country based on a real estate deal,” he said.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...esia-to-kicks-off-sale-of-luxury-condos-.html


Damn!!! after puncak 2, 3 project now this...


----------



## Nike

*Revenues in 2020 state budget draft reach Rp2,221.5 trillion*
16th Aug 2019 21:55





President Joko Widodo (left) signed the handover document of the financial memorandum of Draft of State Budget (RAPBN) 2020 to the Speaker of the House Bambang Soesatyo during the Plenary Session of the House of Representatives (DPR) in Nusantara Building, Parliament Complex, Senayan, Jakarta, Thursday (August 16, 2019). (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A/GTM)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo affirmed that state revenues in the 2020 State Budget Draft worth Rp2,221.5 trillion will be fulfilled in the form of optimizing tax revenue and reforming its Non-Tax State Revenues (PNBP) system.

"In the area of taxation, the government continues taxation reforms through improving administration and tax compliance and strengthening taxation database as well as information systems," President Widodo noted in his speech for the 2020 State Budget Draft at the House of Representatives’ plenary meeting at the legislative complex in Jakarta, Friday. 

In order to boost competitiveness and investment, the government provides tax incentives through several instruments, specifically the expansion of tax holidays, changes in tax allowance, investment allowance, incentives for the development of vocational activities, research, and labor-intensive industries.

Related news: Indonesia to emerge as one of world's economic powers: president

Related news: Indonesia needs innovations to move forward: Jokowi

The president remarked that the labor-intensive industry will also receive exemption from import tax and tax subsidies.

"The government will also conduct a policy on level equalization for conventional and e-commerce businesses to optimize tax revenue in the digital age," the president stated.

In the meantime, the PNBP system will be reformed through boosting regulations and enhancing governance while maintaining the quality of public services.

State revenues and grants had amounted to Rp2,221.5 trillion in 2020, while state expenditure reached Rp2,528.8 trillion. 


Related news: Jokowi wears traditional Sasak clothes at DPR, DPD 2019 annual session

Related news: House, government endorse 15 bills in 2018-2019
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## barjo

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi/...41/standar-qr-code-bi-resmi-berlaku-sabtu-ini

*Standar QR Code BI Resmi Berlaku Sabtu Ini*
CNN Indonesia
Sabtu, 17/08/2019 13:29
Bagikan :




Ilustrasi. (Istockphoto/nattrass)
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Bank Indonesia (BI) resmi memberlakukan standar pembayaran menggunakan kode unik dari bank sentral nasional bertajuk QR Code Indonesia Standard (QRIS) mulai Sabtu (17/8) ini. Standar QR ini memungkinkan pembayaran transaksi keuangan di domestik, regional, hingga internasional dilakukan melalui dompet digital dan uang elektronik.

Gubernur BI Perry Warjiyo mengatakan kehadiran QRIS membuat masyarakat akan lebih mudah melakukan transaksi pembayaran secara digital. Melalui standar ini, masyarakat dan toko (merchant) nantinya hanya perlu satu kode unik untuk melakukan pembayaran dengan berbagai aplikasi dompet digital.

Ini berbeda dengan sebelumnya karena masyarakat hanya bisa menggunakan kode unik tertentu yang disediakan di merchant dan sesuai aplikasi dompet digital yang digunakan.



"Dengan ini QRIS diberlakukan secara nasional untuk memperlancar sistem pembayaran yang aman, lancar, dan efisien. Ini adalah QR satu-satunya yang berlaku di Indonesia," ujar Perry dalam peluncuran QRIS yang dilangsungkan di Kompleks Gedung BI, Jakarta.

*Lihat juga:*
Pengguna Aplikasi Dompet Digital di Indonesia Naik Perry menjelaskan QRIS dirancang dengan manfaat UNGGUL, yakni UNiversal, GampanG, Untung, dan Langsung. Dari sisi universal, QRIS bisa digunakan untuk semua transaksi keuangan oleh semua kalangan.

Dari sisi GampanG, ia memastikan kode unik ini bisa digunakan secara mudah untuk berbagai transaksi pembayaran digital yang berhubung dalam sistem Gerbang Pembayaran Nasional (GPN).

"Semua orang bisa pakai, masyarakat sampai tukang bakso, dan lainnya selama ada saldonya. Ini bisa membedakan untuk transaksi domestik dan internasional," katanya.

Berkaitan dengan Untung. Ia mengatakan penggunaan transaksi pembayaran melalui sistem ini akan memberi keuntungan kepada masyarakat, merchant, dan lembaga penyedia layanan dompet digital.Pasalnya melalui transaksi ini, biaya administrasi (Merchant Discount Rate/MDR) sebesar 0,7 persen.


"Tapi ada kekhususan, misalnya untuk transaksi pendidikan 0,6 persen, SPBU 0,4 persen, bantuan sosial atau bansos gratis tanpa MDR," terangnya.

Sementara itu berkaitan dengan Langsung, di mana transaksi pembayaran akan berlangsung secara real time. "Begitu tapping, itu langsung transaksi terjadi, langsung saldo terpotong dan masuk rekening pedagang," tuturnya.

Lebih lanjut ia mengatakan pelaksanaan QRIS melibatkan 21 anggota lembaga keuangan bank dan non bank yang menjadi tim penggodok standar. Lalu, BI juga sudah memberikan izin pelaksanaan kepada 20 lembaga keuangan.

Pada tahap awal, BI akan memperkenalkanQRIS untuk merchant presented model (MPM) yang akan mulai diimplementasikan pada semester II 2019.

*Lihat juga:*
BCA Catat Transaksi e-Commerce Didominasi Kartu Kredit

(uli/agt)

Indonesia Central Bank (BI) isued QR code payment regulation and permission


----------



## barjo

*




































*




*

Semua

Artikel

Foto

Video
*
*Bertepatan dengan HUT ke-74 RI, Bank Indonesia meluncurkan standar Quick Response (QR) Code untuk pembayaran melalui aplikasi uang elektronik server based, dompet elektronik, atau mobile banking yang disebut QR Code Indonesian Standard (QRIS).*
*Tampilkan foto dan video*
*

5*

*18 jam lalu*
*FOTO: Bertepatan dengan HUT RI, BI Luncurkan QR Code Indonesia*


Another news from QR release
https://m.liputan6.com/tag/bank-indonesia


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-US bilateral trade value targeted at US$50 billion*
20th Aug 2019 18:53





Kasan, head of the Trade Development and Study Department of the Trade Ministry. (ANTARA/Aji Cakti/FA)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Trade Ministry has outlined a target for the value of bilateral trade between Indonesia and the United States to reach US$50 billion in the coming several years.

"Last year, the value of bilateral trade between Indonesia and the United States had reached US$29 billion. We have agreed to increase the bilateral trade target to US$50 billion," Kasan, head of the Trade Development and Study Department of the Trade Ministry, noted here on Tuesday.

The Trade Ministry has applied export strategies by establishing a trade agreement with major trade partner countries and new potential nations.

Indonesia has also targeted to realize bilateral trade worth US$50 billion with India by 2025 and US$30 billion with South Korea by 2022.

The Trade Ministry stepping up trade targets is expected to help intensify bilateral trade with its key trade partners.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) had earlier ordered several ministers and institution heads to make policy breakthroughs in the fields of investment and exports.

He reiterated that exports and investment are the keys to addressing trade balance and current account balance deficits.

The president is optimistic of the policies on investment and exports leading to concrete actions that can be implemented.

Jokowi also reminded officials to understand the problems faced by businessmen. Policies on investment and licensing bureaucracy must be improved, he stated.

Related news: Indonesia, Vietnam target US$10 billion in trade: Ambassador
Related news: Indonesia, Argentine form WGTI to intensify trade cooperation
Related news: RI encourages coop on Industry 4.0, creative economy development
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*IK-CEPA can raise Indonesia-S Korea trade to US$30 billion in 2022*
22nd Aug 2019 23:29





Minister of the South Korean Embassy in Jakarta Jeon Joyoung (ANTARA/Mentari Dwi Gayati)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Minister of the South Korean Embassy in Jakarta Jeon Joyoung believed that the Indonesia-Korea Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IK-CEPA) will be able to increase trade between the two nations to up to US$30 billion in 2022.

"During (the South Korean) president's visit to Indonesia in 2017, the two leaders agreed to develop trade volume to more than US$30 billion in 2022 and CEPA is highly expected to make it easy to achieve," Joyoung said in an exclusive interview with ANTARA at Wisma ANTARA building in Jakarta on Thursday.

Since February 2019, the governments of the two countries have intensively discussed the CEPA to give maximum benefits to both sides, he said.

Both countries are expected to sign the IK-CEPA during the 30th ASEAN-Korea Commemorative Summit to be held in South Korea in November 2019, he said.

Earlier, Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita expected the IK-CEPA to be concluded at the end of 2019.

"Indonesia and South Korea have agreed on the target to conclude IK-CEPA at the end of 2019 when the 30th ASEAN-Korea Commemorative Summit takes place in South Korea. The target has been set forth in the IK-CEPA work plan," he said during a bilateral meeting with the South Korean Minister of Trade, Industry and Energy Myung Hee Yoo on the sidelines of the 8th Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) Intersessional Ministerial Meeting held in Beijing on August 2

According to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), total trade between the two nations reached US$18.6 billion in 2018, with Indonesia enjoying a surplus of US$443.6 million.

South Korea is the seventh largest destination for Indonesia's exports and is the sixth largest source of Indonesia's imports.

Indonesia's exports to South Korea reached US$9.53 billion in 2018, up 14 percent from US$8.20 billion a year earlier. Meanwhile, Indonesia's imports from South Korea reached US$9.1 billion, up 9 percent from US$8.12 billion the year before.

Indonesia's exports to South Korea mainly comprise coal, copper ore, natural rubber, plywood and unforged tin, while its imports from South Korea consist of synthetic rubber, steel, and integrated electronic circuit.
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1239040/pemerintah-bakal-stop-impor-dari-uni-eropa-pengusaha-mendukung

Palm oil trade war has began

*Pemerintah Bakal Stop Impor dari Uni Eropa, Pengusaha Mendukung*
Reporter: 
*Bisnis.com*
Editor: 
*Rahma Tri*
22 Agustus 2019 13:04 WIB

Uni Eropa (Airbus) ke Amerika Serikat (Boeing).


Langkah pemerintah itu ditempuh sebagai balasan terhadap diskriminasi sawit oleh Uni Eropa, dengan mengenakan tarif bea masuk tambahan sebesar 18 persen terhadap biodiesel Indonesia. Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita sebelumnya juga mengalihkan impor minuman beralkohol, buah-buahan, dan produk susu dari Uni Eropa.

Ketua GIMNI Sahat Sinaga menilai tindakan pemerintah tersebut merupakan pesan yang positif bagi para pelaku minyak kelapa sawit nasional. Menurut dia, bea masuk yang ditetapkan Uni Eropa terhadap biodiesel tersebut mirip dengan pajak yang diberikan oleh para penjajah atau collonial tax. Dengan kata lain, katanya, Uni Eropa masih memandang Indonesia sebagai negara jajahan.

“Nah, itu yang kami tidak suka. Maka, kami dari GIMNI mendukung penuh program-program yang dilakukan pemerintah terhadap pola diskriminasi itu,” ujarnya kepada Bisnis, Rabu 21 Agustus 2019.

ADVERTISEMENT

Sementara itu, Ketua Umum Asosiasi Produsen Biodisel M.P. Tumanggor mengusulkan agar pemerintah mencari komoditas lain dari Eropa yang dapat disubtitusi dari negara lain serta tidak melanggar aturan WTO sebagai bagian perlawanan. "Misalnya parfum atau wine dan susu yang kita butuh tetapi bisa dari Australia dan Selandia Baru," ujarnya.

Saat ini, Uni Eropa masih memberikan waktu bagi produsen biodiesel untuk melakukan pembelaan. Kendati demikian, Tumanggor mengatakan bahwa produsen sudah mulai menghentikan pengiriman ke Eropa. 

Produsen biodiesel pun berharap mandatori B30 pada awal tahun depan dapat berjalan dengan baik karena diperkirakan mampu menyerap biodiesel sebanyak 3 juta kilo liter. "Jumlah itu lebih besar dari ekspor ke Uni Eropa yang sekitar 1,4 juta liter," kata Tumanggor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1239040/pemerintah-bakal-stop-impor-dari-uni-eropa-pengusaha-mendukung
> 
> Palm oil trade war has began
> 
> *Pemerintah Bakal Stop Impor dari Uni Eropa, Pengusaha Mendukung*
> Reporter:
> *Bisnis.com*
> Editor:
> *Rahma Tri*
> 22 Agustus 2019 13:04 WIB
> 
> Uni Eropa (Airbus) ke Amerika Serikat (Boeing).
> 
> 
> Langkah pemerintah itu ditempuh sebagai balasan terhadap diskriminasi sawit oleh Uni Eropa, dengan mengenakan tarif bea masuk tambahan sebesar 18 persen terhadap biodiesel Indonesia. Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita sebelumnya juga mengalihkan impor minuman beralkohol, buah-buahan, dan produk susu dari Uni Eropa.
> 
> Ketua GIMNI Sahat Sinaga menilai tindakan pemerintah tersebut merupakan pesan yang positif bagi para pelaku minyak kelapa sawit nasional. Menurut dia, bea masuk yang ditetapkan Uni Eropa terhadap biodiesel tersebut mirip dengan pajak yang diberikan oleh para penjajah atau collonial tax. Dengan kata lain, katanya, Uni Eropa masih memandang Indonesia sebagai negara jajahan.
> 
> “Nah, itu yang kami tidak suka. Maka, kami dari GIMNI mendukung penuh program-program yang dilakukan pemerintah terhadap pola diskriminasi itu,” ujarnya kepada Bisnis, Rabu 21 Agustus 2019.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Sementara itu, Ketua Umum Asosiasi Produsen Biodisel M.P. Tumanggor mengusulkan agar pemerintah mencari komoditas lain dari Eropa yang dapat disubtitusi dari negara lain serta tidak melanggar aturan WTO sebagai bagian perlawanan. "Misalnya parfum atau wine dan susu yang kita butuh tetapi bisa dari Australia dan Selandia Baru," ujarnya.
> 
> Saat ini, Uni Eropa masih memberikan waktu bagi produsen biodiesel untuk melakukan pembelaan. Kendati demikian, Tumanggor mengatakan bahwa produsen sudah mulai menghentikan pengiriman ke Eropa.
> 
> Produsen biodiesel pun berharap mandatori B30 pada awal tahun depan dapat berjalan dengan baik karena diperkirakan mampu menyerap biodiesel sebanyak 3 juta kilo liter. "Jumlah itu lebih besar dari ekspor ke Uni Eropa yang sekitar 1,4 juta liter," kata Tumanggor.



With Brexit, we can looking at possibility to close the relationship with US, UK, Oz, Turks and other. Albeit we got close relationship with Spain and Belgium at defense sector


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> With Brexit, we can looking at possibility to close the relationship with US, UK, Oz, Turks and other. Albeit we got close relationship with Spain and Belgium at defense sector


Do you think this trade game will effective sis? Since the goods that will be banned its not essential one for them and consider luxury for us. Not prime comsumsion, we need something bitter something like autopart or machinary


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Do you think this trade game will effective sis? Since the goods that will be banned its not essential one for them and consider luxury for us. Not prime comsumsion, we need something bitter something like autopart or machinary



Well we dont depend on much of our trade with European union in first place, only Netherland and Germany is in significant value

http://www.worldstopexports.com/indonesias-top-15-import-partners/

But the ban and their negative campaign against our palm oil will affecting more than millions here, if other Nation follow their suit. If it resulting us to depend on more with US and China let it be, both countries quite frank to me on how they playing their field unlike those double headed snakes. We can import machinery, engines, software and luxury thing from US, japan or South Korean, even China can be alternative lately. Even military stuff can be sourced from other country. European will be at lost here as they literally will only depend on Vietnam or Singapore to conduct trade with Indonesia or Malaysia as both country mulling to close or retaliate against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

_Me love it _
*
Jumat, 23 Agu 2019 11:54 WIB
Mahathir Mohamad Jawab Kontroversi Gojek Masuk Malaysia
Anggoro Suryo Jati - detikInet

Jakarta* - Perdana Menteri Malaysia Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad membela langkah pemerintah Malaysia yang membolehkan kehadiran Gojek di negaranya.

Ia menjawab sejumlah kritikan yang mempertanyakan keamanan penggunaan layanan ride hailing tersebut. Menurut Mahathir, masyarakat mempunyai pilihan untuk menggunakan Gojek atau tidak.

"Jika Anda tak merasa aman, jangan digunakan. Anda mempunyai pilihan. Kami tak memaksa siapa pun untuk menggunakan layanan ride hailing berbasis motor," ujarnya, seperti dikutip *detikINET* dari _New Straits Times_, Jumat (23/8/2019).

Namun yang jelas, Mahathir menyebut kehadiran Gojek akan memberikan keuntungan bagi usaha kecil di Malaysia. Sebelumnya, pemerintah Malaysia juga sudah pernah menerima penawaran dari perusahaan lokal sejenis, namun menurut Mahathir mereka kurang terorganisir.

"Kami mau memastikan apa pun yang kami lakukan itu berguna untuk masyarakat. Sama seperti Gojek," tambahnya.

Sebelumnya diberitakan, pemerintah Malaysia sudah memberikan lampu hijau bagi Gojek untuk beroperasi di negara tersebut. Namun pemerintah Malaysia akan meninjau kembali aturan-aturan yang ada sebelum Gojek bisa beroperasi di Malaysia.

Kabar ini mendapat reaksi bermacam-macam dari berbagai pihak. Salah satunya adalah pendiri Big Blue Taxi Services Shamsubahrin Ismail, yang mengancam akan mengadakan demonstrasi jika pemerintah Malaysia memberikan izin bagi Gojek.

Menurutnya, menjadi pengemudi Gojek bukan karir yang bagus untuk anak muda yang layak mendapat kesempatan lebih baik. Lalu ada juga sejumlah netizen yang mengkritisi kabar ini, karena kehadiran Gojek dianggap akan meningkatkan risiko kecelakaan di jalan raya.

_"Go-Jek in Malaysia. Syed Sadiq, think again. Talk to the Road Safety Council people. Malaysia has the highest mortality and accidents in the region involving motorcyclists. Will the passengers be insured?,"_ ujar M Namazie di akun @NamazieM.

https://inet.detik.com/business/d-4...97.1218668349.1566552853-203301029.1539342229


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Well we dont depend on much of our trade with European union in first place, only Netherland and Germany is in significant value
> 
> http://www.worldstopexports.com/indonesias-top-15-import-partners/
> 
> But the ban and their negative campaign against our palm oil will affecting more than millions here, if other Nation follow their suit. If it resulting us to depend on more with US and China let it be, both countries quite frank to me on how they playing their field unlike those double headed snakes. We can import machinery, engines, software and luxury thing from US, japan or South Korean, even China can be alternative lately. Even military stuff can be sourced from other country. European will be at lost here as they literally will only depend on Vietnam or Singapore to conduct trade with Indonesia or Malaysia as both country mulling to close or retaliate against them.


Yeah agree with that. Our trade going well with china in our difficult time, they may consider trade and politics is not always a verry good street companion


----------



## barjo

https://economy.okezone.com/read/20...i-bursa-saham-indonesian-tobacco-meroket-50-4

Decades ago many Indonesia konglomerat or ticon running their bussines on agriculture base industry, cobsidered far better agriculture infrastructure by the dutch than other in region bringing them as the economic and center of agriculture commodity in europe and world in their golden time. So this is what we can do if we can cultivate our land well and making a new market for the commodity, you life in the pound of milk some said.. and no shark attack
*Melantai di Bursa, Saham Indonesian Tobacco Meroket 50,4%*
Taufik Fajar , Okezone Kamis 04 Juli 2019 10:09 WIB






Foto: Taufik Okezone



0
TOTAL SHARE



JAKARTA - PT Indonesian Tobacco Tbk resmi melantai di Bursa Efek Indonesia (BEI) pada perdagangan hari ini. Emiten dengan kode saham ITIC ini menjadi emiten ke-19 yang menawarkan saham perdana atau di BEI tahun ini.


Perusahaan yang bergerak di bidang pengolahan tembakau bakal melepas sebanyak-banyaknya 274,06 juta saham, atau setara dengan 29,13% modal disetor dan ditempatkan Perseroan, dengan harga Rp219 per lembar saham.


Baca Juga: Jadi Tamu Baru, Indonesian Tobacco Melantai di Bursa Hari Ini

Pada pembukaan perdagangan, saham ITIC naik 110 poin atau 50,4% ke level Rp330 per lembar saham dari harga Rp219 per lembar saham.

Komisaris Utama Indonesian Tobacco Shirley Suwantinna mengatakan bahwa dana yang diperoleh oleh IPO ini, seluruhnya akan digunakan untuk pembelian bahan baku daun tembakau. Perseroan menunjuk PT Phillip Sekuritas Indonesia sebagai lead underwriter.

"Pencatatan perdana saham PT Indonesian Tobacco Tbk ini disambut baik oleh masyarakat , di mana sesuai laporan hasil penawaran umum yang telah dilakukan pada 25 sampai 28 Juni 2019 lalu, permintaan saham Perseroan mengalami oversubscribed lebih dari 165 kali," ujar dia di Gedung Bursa Efek Indonesia, Jakarta, Kamis (4/7/2019).

Baca Juga: IPO, Indonesian Tobacco Incar Dana Rp63 Miliar

Dengan IPO ini, lanjut dia, pihaknya optimis dapat mengembangkan bisnis secara luas. Kapasitas pendanaan yang bertambah akan sejalan dengan persediaan daun tembakau yang meningkat.

"Hal ini dapat mempengaruhi utilitas produksi, mengingat daun tembakau harus melalui tahapan dan waktu yang cukup lama sampai menjadi siap digunakan dalam proses pembuatan produk," kata dia.


(dni)






#BEI
#saham
#Emiten
#PT Indonesian Tobacco Tbk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

barjo said:


> Do you think this trade game will effective sis? Since the goods that will be banned its not essential one for them and consider luxury for us. Not prime comsumsion, we need something bitter something like autopart or machinary



Our government has already suggest our airlines to switch from Airbus to Boeing or others.

https://simpleflying.com/airbus-ban-indonesian-carriers/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

katarabhumi said:


> Our government has already suggest our airlines to switch from Airbus to Boeing or others.
> 
> https://simpleflying.com/airbus-ban-indonesian-carriers/
> 
> .


Wish we already produce our own jet carrier now


----------



## barjo

Younger ages and demography bonus is a different kind of potensial power. In recent time some country rejected the idea of online transport startup to be applicated on their country with reason as a poor choice to his generation, this prolong argumentation may show the reluctant and the affraidness of older generation to the sosio enterprenuer energy of the youngster... so watch out, nation who can manage the youngster will be more positive and productive than country govern by some old way of maindset of bussines by older generation 






*In Indonesia, over a third of young people want to be entrepreneurs*




Ride-hailing company Gojek is one of Indonesia's many tech start-ups
Image: REUTERS/Beawiharta - RC14B409FEA0
16 Aug 2019

Johnny WoodWriter, Formative Content



What do you want to be when you grow up?

It’s a question we’ve all been asked at some point. If you live in Indonesia, the answer could well be “an entrepreneur”, according to a recent survey.

More than one-third of the country’s young people, between the ages of 15 and 35, want to work for themselves. This may seem unsurprising in light of its recent string of booming tech unicorns – start-ups that have reached $1 billion valuation – that inspire the country’s youth.

Business leaders like Ferry Unardi, the chief executive of travel booking site Traveloka, and Nadiem Makarim, founder of regional ride-hailing app Gojek – both in their 30s – have demonstrated young entrepreneurs can turn fledgling tech companies into billion-dollar enterprises in a relatively short time frame.

Mind your own business

Indonesians are not alone in their dreams of business success. The World Economic Forum’s latest annual survey of youth attitudes in Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) countries reveals a region buzzing with entrepreneurial spirit.




Image: World Economic Forum
The survey asked what type of organization people work for today, and where they would like to work in the future. In Indonesia, 34.1% of young people currently work for themselves, and an additional 1.5% would like to.

In Thailand, the percentage is only slightly less, accounting for almost a third of the country’s youth.

More than one-quarter of young people in Viet Nam expressed entrepreneurial aspirations. The country has its own successful tech start-ups, such as agricultural technology firm Hachi, which uses internet-of-things sensors to drip-feed water to plants, with the aim of saving waste and boosting productivity.

An early start

The survey found that just over 26% of respondents work for themselves, up slightly from the previous year, while almost 1% more aspire to in the future.




Image: World Economic Forum
When entrepreneurs and those working for start-ups are added together, the total accounts for almost one-third of the youth in ASEAN countries, further emphasizing the attraction of owning a business.

In certain countries or situations, the desire to be an entrepreneur may be driven more by necessity than dreams of big business, as people feel they have no other option but to work for themselves.

Aside from becoming a business owner, the lure of working for a multinational company is also growing in popularity. Twice the number of people who currently work at multinationals would like a future doing so.

Working for a small or medium-sized enterprise (SME) is less attractive than in previous years, although these enterprises form the backbone of many of the region’s economies. This change in attitude could create recruitment challenges for the sector in the coming years.

Regional differences

While Southeast Asia is experiencing an entrepreneurial boom, the picture is different in some other parts of the world.

A national report by the Kauffman Foundation shows a decline in the proportion of new US entrepreneurs aged between 20 and 34 years old in recent years, while the rate has increased among older people.

In 1996, more than 34% of all US entrepreneurs belonged to this younger age group, but 20 years on the proportion has fallen to around a quarter.

In France, 16% of 18- to 24-year-olds “certainly” want a career as an entrepreneur, increasing to one-fifth for 25- to 34-year-olds, which is the highest rate of any age group.

Compared to the mature markets of the US and many European countries, most Southeast Asian economies are expanding rapidly, with booming tech sectors and growing incomes among the emerging middle classes. These conditions are ripe for tech-savvy entrepreneurs to succeed.

If ASEAN were a country it would rank as the fifth-largest economy in the world. By 2020, almost two-thirds of the 640 million population will be under 40 and will surely produce one of two of the people launching the unicorns of the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Manado - bitung toll road - 39km*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

_


*Nickel is surging after Indonesia said it will ban exports of the metal from January*
Yusuf Khan
Sep. 3, 2019, 06:00 AM







REUTERS/Yusuf Ahmad



_


_

*Nickel prices surged to a five-year high on Monday after Indonesia said it would ban exports of nickel ore from January 1, 2020. *

*Indonesia's move comes two years earlier than expected, as Jakarta aims to build up local resources. *

*The southeast Asian country is the second-largest producer of nickel ore in the world, behind the Philippines.*

*Watch nickel trade live. *
_
_Nickel prices surged by around 4% to a five-year high on Monday after the Indonesian government announced it would ban exports of nickel ore from January 1, 2020.

The move by the Indonesian government comes two years earlier than expected, according to Al-Jazeera, as Jakarta aims to build up its local nickel industry.

Nickel climbed to a five-year high of $18,785 on the London Metal Exchange after the ban was announced. The metal is commonly used to make rechargeable batteries, stainless steel, and corrosion-resistant alloys. 




Bambang Gatot Ariyono, the director of Indonesia's mining ministry for coal and minerals, told reporters that the ban applies to all grades of nickel ore and that all exporters should cancel contracts dated beyond the start of the new year. 

"We already exported 38 million tons up until July this year," Bambang said at a press conference on Monday, the Jakarta Post reported. "At this rate, we would need to think about our reserves especially if we keep issuing exports permits."

Most of Indonesia's nickel exports go to China, where they're processed into nickel pig iron, a cheaper alternative to nickel pig iron, according to the Financial Times. 

The move will create a gap in the nickel market of 100,00 tonnes a year, Colin Hamilton, a managing director of commodities research at BMO Capital Markets, told the FT. "This cuts off one of the major sources of raw material to the Chinese nickel pig iron industry."




Nickel was trading at $18,623 at the time of writing. Goldman Sachs analysts predict the export ban could drive its price up another 7% to $20,000 a ton by the end of the year, the FT said.





Markets Insider



_______________________________________________
_
Which reminds me, how's our palm oil going?


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> _
> 
> 
> *Nickel is surging after Indonesia said it will ban exports of the metal from January*
> Yusuf Khan
> Sep. 3, 2019, 06:00 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS/Yusuf Ahmad
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *Nickel prices surged to a five-year high on Monday after Indonesia said it would ban exports of nickel ore from January 1, 2020. *
> 
> *Indonesia's move comes two years earlier than expected, as Jakarta aims to build up local resources. *
> 
> *The southeast Asian country is the second-largest producer of nickel ore in the world, behind the Philippines.*
> 
> *Watch nickel trade live. *
> _
> _Nickel prices surged by around 4% to a five-year high on Monday after the Indonesian government announced it would ban exports of nickel ore from January 1, 2020.
> 
> The move by the Indonesian government comes two years earlier than expected, according to Al-Jazeera, as Jakarta aims to build up its local nickel industry.
> 
> Nickel climbed to a five-year high of $18,785 on the London Metal Exchange after the ban was announced. The metal is commonly used to make rechargeable batteries, stainless steel, and corrosion-resistant alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambang Gatot Ariyono, the director of Indonesia's mining ministry for coal and minerals, told reporters that the ban applies to all grades of nickel ore and that all exporters should cancel contracts dated beyond the start of the new year.
> 
> "We already exported 38 million tons up until July this year," Bambang said at a press conference on Monday, the Jakarta Post reported. "At this rate, we would need to think about our reserves especially if we keep issuing exports permits."
> 
> Most of Indonesia's nickel exports go to China, where they're processed into nickel pig iron, a cheaper alternative to nickel pig iron, according to the Financial Times.
> 
> The move will create a gap in the nickel market of 100,00 tonnes a year, Colin Hamilton, a managing director of commodities research at BMO Capital Markets, told the FT. "This cuts off one of the major sources of raw material to the Chinese nickel pig iron industry."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nickel was trading at $18,623 at the time of writing. Goldman Sachs analysts predict the export ban could drive its price up another 7% to $20,000 a ton by the end of the year, the FT said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> _
> Which reminds me, how's our palm oil going?



Still up and down, this ban is good for our smelter industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Still up and down, this ban is good for our smelter industry


I hope this ban can eventually result in quality increase of our domestic steel.


----------



## barjo

GraveDigger388 said:


> _
> 
> 
> *Nickel is surging after Indonesia said it will ban exports of the metal from January*
> Yusuf Khan
> Sep. 3, 2019, 06:00 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS/Yusuf Ahmad
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *Nickel prices surged to a five-year high on Monday after Indonesia said it would ban exports of nickel ore from January 1, 2020. *
> 
> *Indonesia's move comes two years earlier than expected, as Jakarta aims to build up local resources. *
> 
> *The southeast Asian country is the second-largest producer of nickel ore in the world, behind the Philippines.*
> 
> *Watch nickel trade live. *
> _
> _Nickel prices surged by around 4% to a five-year high on Monday after the Indonesian government announced it would ban exports of nickel ore from January 1, 2020.
> 
> The move by the Indonesian government comes two years earlier than expected, according to Al-Jazeera, as Jakarta aims to build up its local nickel industry.
> 
> Nickel climbed to a five-year high of $18,785 on the London Metal Exchange after the ban was announced. The metal is commonly used to make rechargeable batteries, stainless steel, and corrosion-resistant alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambang Gatot Ariyono, the director of Indonesia's mining ministry for coal and minerals, told reporters that the ban applies to all grades of nickel ore and that all exporters should cancel contracts dated beyond the start of the new year.
> 
> "We already exported 38 million tons up until July this year," Bambang said at a press conference on Monday, the Jakarta Post reported. "At this rate, we would need to think about our reserves especially if we keep issuing exports permits."
> 
> Most of Indonesia's nickel exports go to China, where they're processed into nickel pig iron, a cheaper alternative to nickel pig iron, according to the Financial Times.
> 
> The move will create a gap in the nickel market of 100,00 tonnes a year, Colin Hamilton, a managing director of commodities research at BMO Capital Markets, told the FT. "This cuts off one of the major sources of raw material to the Chinese nickel pig iron industry."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nickel was trading at $18,623 at the time of writing. Goldman Sachs analysts predict the export ban could drive its price up another 7% to $20,000 a ton by the end of the year, the FT said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> _
> Which reminds me, how's our palm oil going?


The price is high we should balnce supply and demand now since oil and gas also do the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

GraveDigger388 said:


> I hope this ban can eventually result in quality increase of our domestic steel.


For one thing it would make overall nickel industry in Indonesia more profitable by a laaarge margin. Its going to increase incentives to prospect and open new mines, which will mean making our confirmed nickel reserves higher (right now only 7 years of confirmed nickel reserves left, which is one reason why the export ban was pushed forward)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Finally Jokowi inaugurates it.
Tapi esemka bukan proyek mobil nasional kan? Pihak swasta yang ngembangin.
Kalau ga salah kita bakal bikin mobil barengan malaysia, mungkin bakal jadi proyek mobil nasional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

jek_sperrow said:


> Finally Jokowi inaugurates it.
> Tapi esemka bukan proyek mobil nasional kan? Pihak swasta yang ngembangin.
> Kalau ga salah kita bakal bikin mobil barengan malaysia, mungkin bakal jadi proyek mobil nasional.



Another big misconception regarding ESEMKA is that Jokowi owns the company. This misconception has been exploited for years by his political rivals (and their dumb supporters) to attack him, asking him for responsibility and accusing him of lying since there was a long delay of the launch whereas the fact is Jokowi only endorsing it and show his support to ESEMKA as a local brand.

Now that it has been launched and clear, I expect they will going to look for another material to "nyinyir" about. 

---














































https://en.antaranews.com/news/132288/president-jokowi-inaugurates-esemka-car-manufacturing-factory
https://theinsiderstories.com/indonesia-launched-esemka-first-assembly-plant/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Another big misconception regarding ESEMKA is that Jokowi owns the company. This misconception has been exploited for years by his political rivals (and their dumb supporters) to attack him, asking him for responsibility and accusing him of lying since there was a long delay of the launch whereas the fact is Jokowi only endorsing it and show his support to ESEMKA as a local brand.
> 
> Now that it has been launched and clear, I expect they will going to look for another material to "nyinyir" about.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/132288/president-jokowi-inaugurates-esemka-car-manufacturing-factory
> https://theinsiderstories.com/indonesia-launched-esemka-first-assembly-plant/
> 
> .





jek_sperrow said:


> Finally Jokowi inaugurates it.
> Tapi esemka bukan proyek mobil nasional kan? Pihak swasta yang ngembangin.
> Kalau ga salah kita bakal bikin mobil barengan malaysia, mungkin bakal jadi proyek mobil nasional.



Esemka is a Chinese made car, we just rebrand it and do the assembling. Toyota and others Japanese cars made in Indonesia have much local component than this Esemka car. Reporters also cannot access inside the factory. By the way, the first car of Esemka made by SMK student is also only assembling, because it is impossible for SMK student to make car from scratch, let alone engine.

https://www.gridoto.com/read/221843108/esemka-bima-resmi-diluncurkan-kok-desainnya-mirip-mobil-china-ini?page=2#!/

SWM Motor T30





Esemka Bima

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> Kalau ga salah kita bakal bikin mobil barengan malaysia, mungkin bakal jadi proyek mobil nasional.



waduuuch gan jangan sampai lach kalau kalau itu . Bisa2x ntar baru jalan 1000Km udah m'protol semua


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Indos said:


> Esemka is a Chinese made car, we just rebrand it and do the assembling. Toyota and others Japanese cars made in Indonesia have much local component than this Esemka car. Reporters also cannot access inside the factory. By the way, the first car of Esemka made by SMK student is also only assembling, because it is impossible for SMK student to make car from scratch, let alone engine.
> 
> https://www.gridoto.com/read/221843108/esemka-bima-resmi-diluncurkan-kok-desainnya-mirip-mobil-china-ini?page=2#!/
> 
> SMW Motor T30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esemka Bima


VinFast also do that. Though what they assemble is European car.


----------



## Indos

Kucing itu imut said:


> VinFast also do that. Though what they assemble is European car.


 
Vinfast actually use new design but the design is made by a European design company. I think Vinfast made the car body since it is a new design but the rest of the component I believe are imported since there is no car engine factory in Vietnam and Vietnam dont have many local companies who produce car component like in Thailand and Indonesia. Vinfast engine is BMW, it is similar like Proton, a Malaysian car who also use Japanese made engine.

If we are serious to make national car, we should ask Pindad to do that. I also believe Pindad can even design and made engine block if Government give financial help. Our chance to make national car is even greater if the previous government dont sell Astra to the British. Another companies which have capacity to build national car, including its engine is Texmaco.


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Esemka is a Chinese made car, we just rebrand it and do the assembling. Toyota and others Japanese cars made in Indonesia have much local component than this Esemka car. Reporters also cannot access inside the factory. By the way, the first car of Esemka made by SMK student is also only assembling, because it is impossible for SMK student to make car from scratch, let alone engine.
> 
> https://www.gridoto.com/read/221843108/esemka-bima-resmi-diluncurkan-kok-desainnya-mirip-mobil-china-ini?page=2#!/
> 
> SMW Motor T30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esemka Bima



Is that so?..


"Selain menegaskan Esemka merupakan perusahaan swasta tanpa campur tangan Presiden Joko Widodo ( Jokowi), Eddy Wirajaya selaku Presiden Direktur PT Solo Manufaktur Kreasi (Esemka) juga membantah rumor yang mengatakan produknya merupakan rebadge dari mobil China.

Menurut Eddy, kabar tersebut tidak benar karena pabrik Esemka sendiri sudah memiliki ragam fasilitas untuk memproduksi mobil.

"Tidak, tidak benar itu (rebadge). Mobil yang ini kami produksi sendiri, tapi memang ada beberapa komponen yang masih kami impor. Komponen itu dikirim terurai dan kami rakit sendiri di pabrik," kata Eddy kepada beberapa media di Jakarta, Selasa (13/8/2019)."​

https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/20...rkah-esemka-rebadge-dari-mobil-china?page=all
https://oto.detik.com/mobil/d-4664821/sempat-disebut-jiplak-mobil-china-foday-apa-kata-esemka

And who says reporters cannot access the inside of the factory?.. The inauguration ceremony were held inside the factory attended by Jokowi and reporters were there with him taking photos.

Photos from inside the factory :











...

Nobody say they made everything from scratch nor it is entirely designed and made by SMK boys. Obviously the company must have hired engineers to do the more advance jobs.

So what if the design is copycat or the engine is foreign made?.. Even the Chinese cloned everything from Japanese and European cars not too long ago, didn't they?

Regardless, what important for me is that it is a local brand, owned and fully funded by Indonesian, use local contents (no matter how little there are right now).

ESEMKA is not a "National Car" so it should not be burden with that assumption, and this is their early step so I don't expect much.

At least we don't brag ridiculously like Viet here with VinFast.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Indos said:


> Esemka is a Chinese made car, we just rebrand it and do the assembling.





katarabhumi said:


> Regardless, what important for me is that it is a local brand, owned and fully funded by Indonesian, use local contents (no matter how little there are right now).


*They use 80% local components*.

*Kandungan Lokal Mobil Esemka Diklaim 80%, Ini Sumber Komponennya*
https://m.solopos.com/news/read/201...obil-esemka-diklaim-80-ini-sumber-komponennya

Berikut pembuat komponen mobil Esemka:

Produksi ban, sasis, hingga baut dari Perkumpulan Industri Kecil Menengah Komponen Otomotif (PIKO)
Aluminium dari PT Inalum
Kursi baja dari PT Krakatau Steel
Kaca di PT Asahimas
Beberapa bagian mesin (engine part) produk impor.
Produksi 400.000 unit setiap tahun.
Chassis dan bak dari PT Inka.
Blok mesin dan blok transmisi dari PT Cikarang Persada Manufacturing
Dashboard dan setir dari PT Usra Tampi
Radiator dari PT Tokyo Radiator Selamat Sempurna
Kaca Depan dari PT Armada Indah Agung Glass
Ban dari PT Gajah Tunggal
Bak/kargo dari ACC Bawen Karoseri dan PT Inka
Pelumas dari PT Pertamina. 
Oil Filter dan Fuel Filter dibuat PT Selamat
Aki dari PT Nippress Energi Otomotif
Air Filter dari PT Duta Nichindo Pratama
Knalpot dari Catur Karya Manunggal
Jok dari Bawen Karoseri
Starter Assy dari Fuller Autoparts Indonesia
Per Daun dari Indospring
Shock Breaker dari Samudra Luas Paramacitra


It's not a stretch to say they're actually mobil nasional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

It's just me. But personally I don"t really care about Mobnas.

What really excites me are INKA's train cars, PT DI's turboprops, and our shipyards' products.

And bikes. But maybe that's just because of the fact that I love bikes.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> Berikut pembuat komponen mobil Esemka:
> 
> Chassis dan bak dari PT Inka.
> Blok mesin dan blok transmisi dari PT Cikarang Persada Manufacturing



I was originally had doubt about those 2 parts (quoted above). Not saying I've got any interest whatsoever with this vehicle. 
TBH I wan't to see how will they fare after several years before I'm interested enough to buy any.


----------



## NEKONEKO

> *Indonesia, Malaysia team up to develop local car brand*
> 
> JAKARTA (THE JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - Neighbours Indonesia and Malaysia have reached a deal on a joint venture to produce the first fully local-made Asean vehicle for domestic use.
> 
> Government representatives of the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) in Jakarta on Friday to begin cooperation on the improvement of the automotive manufacturing workforce and supply chains with the aim of learning to fully produce components in the region and establish a new brand.
> Malaysian Minister of International Trade and Industry Darrell Leiking, who signed the MOU on his country's behalf, lauded the move as a follow-up to the visit by Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad to President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo in June.
> 
> "This is a testimony where a strong bilateral economic relationship between Indonesia and Malaysia has come to reality," he said during the signing event. "This shows that Malaysia and Indonesia should not be separated and should stay together in the economic and social development of the Asean region."
> 
> Leiking pointed out that Indonesia was Malaysia's seventh biggest trading partner, with interdependency between the two countries' automotive industries.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Trade Ministry data, Indonesia booked a US$139 million (S$190 million) surplus in trade with Malaysia from January to May this year amid total trade of US$7.65 billion. The surplus marks a turnaround from a US$160 million deficit recorded over the same period last year.
> 
> The MOU charges the Malaysian Automotive Institute (MAI) and the Indonesian Automotive Institute (IOI) with running the venture. The two government-established bodies have lined up their respective automotive component makers to realise the MOU through business-to-business cooperation.
> 
> MAI CEO Mohamad Madani Sahari said that, Indonesia and Malaysia, if joining forces, were already capable of creating vehicles with 90 per cent of the components made locally.
> 
> The two countries had also looked into the possibility of manufacturing cars that run on biodiesel, considering that Indonesia and Malaysia were the world's largest palm oil producers.
> 
> During his visit, Mahathir said Indonesia and Malaysia needed to fight together against the European Union's plan to restrict imports of crude palm oil (CPO) and its derivative products.
> 
> "The IOI and MAI have agreed to implement further collaboration specifically for this research," Mohamad said following the event. "We will have more cooperation on research to advance our (capabilities) in creating electrical, hybrid vehicles."
> 
> However, he declined to set a target as to when any prototype vehicle made by the two countries might be completed, saying the entire process would be up to the corporations carrying out the MOU.
> 
> The Indonesian Industry Ministry's director general of resilience and development of international industrial access, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, said the number of Indonesian and Malaysian automotive component makers totalled almost 2,000 companies, with many of them falling in the small and medium enterprise category.
> 
> "The other important outcome of this (MOU) is human resource development - we will be able to upskill our automotive workers and exchange knowledge or information at the same time," Putu said.
> 
> He pointed out that such cooperation was living the spirit of the Asean Economic Community (AEC), which was established by Asean in 2015. The community entails a mutual recognition agreement (MRA) that guarantees engineers and professionals of seven other fields privileged access to the labor market of other Asean countries.
> 
> The MOU, he added, sought to create multiple types of vehicles, be it passenger cars, commercial or special-purpose vehicles.
> 
> "There are more than 640 million inhabitants in Asean. They will grow, and so will their purchasing power for vehicles," said Putu. "Therefore, we will do our best to supply that market."
> 
> IOI chairman Made Dana M. Tangkas said that, over the past years, high demand in Malaysia's automotive industry had prompted imports of components and spare parts from Indonesia.
> 
> Data from the Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (GIIAS) show that Indonesia had shipped almost 1.5 million individual components for passenger and commercial vehicles to Malaysia in the first half of 2018.
> 
> "This (MOU) is a warm-up toward the formation of a federation of Asean automotive institutes, which will concentrate on the benefits of Asean's own automotive industry," Made said, adding that the cooperating parties were looking forward to welcoming more Asean members, especially Thailand, which is the region's largest automotive producer.
> 
> 
> TO READ THE FULL ARTICLE
> https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesia-malaysia-team-up-to-develop-local-car-brand





trishna_amṛta said:


> waduuuch gan jangan sampai lach kalau kalau itu . Bisa2x ntar baru jalan 1000Km udah m'protol semua


Udah di MOU in kok.


Kucing itu imut said:


> It's not a stretch to say they're actually mobil nasional.


Uhmm no.


GraveDigger388 said:


> It's just me. But personally I don"t really care about Mobnas.
> 
> What really excites me are INKA's train cars, PT DI's turboprops, and our shipyards' products.
> 
> And bikes. But maybe that's just because of the fact that I love bikes.


But if success mobnas could book millions unit sale.
Because its cool, but mobil sejuta umat make more $.


----------



## fadine

Indos said:


> Vinfast actually use new design but the design is made by a European design company. I think Vinfast made the car body since it is a new design but the rest of the component I believe are imported since there is no car engine factory in Vietnam and Vietnam dont have many local companies who produce car component like in Thailand and Indonesia. Vinfast engine is BMW, it is similar like Proton, a Malaysian car who also use Japanese made engine.
> 
> If we are serious to make national car, we should ask Pindad to do that. I also believe Pindad can even design and made engine block if Government give financial help. Our chance to make national car is even greater if the previous government dont sell Astra to the British. Another companies which have capacity to build national car, including its engine is Texmaco.



Vinfast engine factory, with a capacity of 250,000 units a year.


----------



## Indos

fadine said:


> Vinfast engine factory, with a capacity of 250,000 units a year.



It looks like engine assembling factory, can you instead give me some article saying that Vinfast make the engine ?


----------



## congtubl

[QUOTE = "Indos, post: 11753654, thành viên: 148143"] Có vẻ như nhà máy lắp ráp động cơ, thay vào đó bạn có thể cho tôi một số bài viết nói rằng Vinfast tạo ra động cơ không? [/ QUOTE]





CNC do the machine


----------



## Logam42

No one has been talking about this so I guess I'll share a bit on the Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure dialogue that happened a few weeks ago:

*Dialogue: Indonesia’s increasing presence in Africa*





_Brand new: State-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) has built 1,000 apartments with all amenities in Ain Defla, Algeria.(Courtetsy of PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA))_

Indonesia is ubiquitous in Africa. Many Africans love Indonesian batik shirts, instant noodles and quality paper. Hundreds of African students study in Indonesia with scholarships from the Indonesian government.

Indonesia has had close relations with almost all African countries for several decades. Politically, both Indonesia and Africa are very close, and there are no major differences between them on many international issues.

Indonesia is well-known all over Africa because of strong support and solidarity with African people during the struggle for freedom from colonial rule in the 1950s. Indonesia and its beautiful city Bandung became very popular because of the historic Bandung Conference popularly known as the Asia-Africa Conference in 1955. This conference gave birth to the Non-Aligned Movement.

With its 265 million population and enormous natural resources, Indonesia — a member of the Group of 20 — offers huge potential for African countries. Likewise with its 1.32 billion population of mostly young people, Africa also provides many opportunities for Indonesia.

Economic relations have been growing at a faster pace in recent years, especially under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, who wants to engage Africa economically and enhance cooperation in all sectors.

For example, bilateral trade between Indonesia and African countries reached US$11.25 billion in 2018, a 236 percent increase from $4.77 billion in 2009. Now Indonesia is planning to enhance its investments and cooperation in the development of infrastructure in Africa through the first-ever Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure Dialogue (IAID) in Bali, to be held from Aug. 20 to 21.

During the two-day dialogue, to be attended by 700 delegates from Indonesia and Africa, Indonesia will launch new initiatives for Preferential Trade Agreements (PTAs) with key African countries. These will certainly boost trade in the coming years.

Indonesia mainly exports palm oil, rubber, paper, garments and food and beverages to Africa, while African countries export mainly crude oil, cocoa beans, cotton, tobacco, chemicals and fertilizer.

Several Indonesian companies are already present in Africa, and many more are expected to follow after the IAID meeting.

For example, state-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya, which has projects in Algeria and Niger, is planning to sign Rp 2 trillion worth of infrastructure and construction projects soon in Zanzibar, Senegal and Ivory Coast.

Privately owned Indofood, Indorama, Wings Group and Sinar Antjol have plants in African countries. There is a huge potential out there.

State-owned companies like Dirgantara Indonesia regularly sell top products to African countries, backed by Indonesia Eximbank financing scheme.

Indonesia is dependent on Africa for its energy needs. It regularly imports oil from countries like Nigeria, Angola, Algeria and Equatorial Guinea.

These collaborations reflect an equal and mutually beneficial relationship between Indonesia and Africa. They are also a token of Indonesia’s commitment to move together with Africa toward a prosperous future.

In an effort to focus more on Africa, Indonesia has 16 embassies, a consulate general in Cape Town in South Africa and a number of honorary consuls. With the increasing interaction and more economic engagement, Indonesia may open more diplomatic missions in the future.

Africa is indeed an important continent politically as it has 54 countries. That means 54 votes at the United Nations. It is also a major destination for Indonesia’s trade and investment. Africa is proven to be a vital hub for geostrategic interests of Indonesia. 
____________________
Poster's Note: Indonesia is investing quite a lot in its diplomatic network in Africa. Good thing too since its basically paying catchup after the trade war heated up. A lot of good will come from this as Indonesia has a good reputation in Africa since we don't engage in neither western style "AID" or Chinese type "debt trap".

Furthermore, rumor has it the foreign ministry will have its portfolio boosted so that it can have more authority in supporting international trade. Long time coming really the foreign ministry is already doing wonders despite their tiny budget and limited authority as is.

Interested if Retno will remain FM in next cabinet or if someone else will fill the job. So far, I'd consider her tenure as "competent, if uninspiring". Although she hasn't made groundbreaking successes, simply the lack of screw ups points to a very competent minister. Sometimes though, I hope we have a more ambitious one since Jokowi's interests in Foreign Affairs is quite narrow and delegates a lot of the diplomacy to JK, LBH, and Retno.
____________________
*Indonesia lures nontraditional African markets*




_Vice President Jusuf Kalla (center), accompanied by Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan (right), speaks to participants of the Indonesian-African Forum (IAF) in Nusa Dua, Bali on the sidelines of the opening ceremony of the event on April 10, 2018.(JP/ Nyoman Budhiana)_

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said Indonesia is ready to cooperate with countries in Africa in the face of the global trade war, as Indonesia seeks new opportunities to expand its trade and investment portfolio in nontraditional markets.

Jokowi officially opened the 2019 Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure Dialogue (IAID) in Nusa Dua, Bali on Tuesday.

"The heated trade war and global economic crisis, conflicts between countries, [and] development gaps have caused uncertainty. Indonesia and Africa must agree to strengthen solidarity to improve the region and the world. We have to work hard to turn uncertainty into certainty,” he said in his opening speech, as quoted from a press statement.

Having started early last year, the ongoing trade war has seen China and the United States impose sanctions and tariffs on each other. It has caused a slump in Southeast Asian exports, economists have said. Bloomberg reported that the region’s economy was seen weakening to 4.8 percent this year and 4.7 percent in 2020 from 5.3 percent last year, according to Oxford’s lead Asia economist Sian Fenner. Africa, meanwhile, has been largely ignored in the US-China trade war.

Indonesia, Jokowi said, is a true friend of African countries and stands ready to become partners to improve the welfare of African people by building infrastructure and boosting trade on the continent.

"Indonesia is ready to share experiences and help to build infrastructure. Indonesian [state-owned companies] and private companies have sufficient strength and experience,” he said.

The two-day 2019 IAID was attended by around 700 business leaders, policymakers, senior government officials and ministers, as well as other stakeholders from Indonesia and Africa. The participants discussed concrete efforts that could be made to improve economic diplomacy, connectivity, social infrastructure and tourism, energy and mining, financing schemes, as well as trade and development cooperation.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, who is also the chair of the Indonesia-Africa infrastructure development task force, held a series of bilateral meetings with several African countries, including Equatorial Guinea and Madagascar, as well as with a representative from the African Union on Tuesday.

This year, Indonesia and African countries recorded dozens of business deals valued at US$822 million on infrastructure, textiles, pharmaceuticals, manufacturing, financing, mining, transportation and commodity trading, a significant increase from last year’s deals worth $586 million, according to Luhut's office.

Indonesia has also launched negotiations for preferential trade agreements with Mauritius and Djibouti.

Indonesia's economic ties with African nations continues to see significant progress. Trade value between Indonesia and Africa reached more than Rp 156 trillion (US$11.06 billion) last year, a 25 percent increase from the previous year. More Indonesian companies have now entered Africa, with around 30 Indonesian companies investing in Africa, including 16 in Nigeria and five in Ethiopia.

According to the Foreign Ministry, the two-day IAID is a follow up to the Indonesia-Africa Forum (IAF) in 2018 -- both events provide strategic platforms for better cooperation between Indonesia and Africa, especially on infrastructure.

"Different from the past, the Foreign Affairs Ministry is now handling not only foreign policy, but also economic diplomacy. And in carrying out economic diplomacy, we involve technical ministries and even state-owned enterprises in a comprehensive mission," Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said.

The event was concluded on Wednesday with Indonesia reiterating its commitment to initiating dialogues with Africa.
____________________________

... Indonesian trade in 2017 was more than 300 Billion USD. That means the entire continent is less then 5% of our trade value. Hopefully it'll accelerate even further after the diplomatic network expansion and after the Africans realise Indonesian companies are reliable, affordable, and ready to negotiate. As it stands I daresay many african nations are better clients compared to some of our traditional markets in southeast asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> No one has been talking about this so I guess I'll share a bit on the Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure dialogue that happened a few weeks ago:
> 
> *Dialogue: Indonesia’s increasing presence in Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Brand new: State-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) has built 1,000 apartments with all amenities in Ain Defla, Algeria.(Courtetsy of PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA))_
> 
> Indonesia is ubiquitous in Africa. Many Africans love Indonesian batik shirts, instant noodles and quality paper. Hundreds of African students study in Indonesia with scholarships from the Indonesian government.
> 
> Indonesia has had close relations with almost all African countries for several decades. Politically, both Indonesia and Africa are very close, and there are no major differences between them on many international issues.
> 
> Indonesia is well-known all over Africa because of strong support and solidarity with African people during the struggle for freedom from colonial rule in the 1950s. Indonesia and its beautiful city Bandung became very popular because of the historic Bandung Conference popularly known as the Asia-Africa Conference in 1955. This conference gave birth to the Non-Aligned Movement.
> 
> With its 265 million population and enormous natural resources, Indonesia — a member of the Group of 20 — offers huge potential for African countries. Likewise with its 1.32 billion population of mostly young people, Africa also provides many opportunities for Indonesia.
> 
> Economic relations have been growing at a faster pace in recent years, especially under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, who wants to engage Africa economically and enhance cooperation in all sectors.
> 
> For example, bilateral trade between Indonesia and African countries reached US$11.25 billion in 2018, a 236 percent increase from $4.77 billion in 2009. Now Indonesia is planning to enhance its investments and cooperation in the development of infrastructure in Africa through the first-ever Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure Dialogue (IAID) in Bali, to be held from Aug. 20 to 21.
> 
> During the two-day dialogue, to be attended by 700 delegates from Indonesia and Africa, Indonesia will launch new initiatives for Preferential Trade Agreements (PTAs) with key African countries. These will certainly boost trade in the coming years.
> 
> Indonesia mainly exports palm oil, rubber, paper, garments and food and beverages to Africa, while African countries export mainly crude oil, cocoa beans, cotton, tobacco, chemicals and fertilizer.
> 
> Several Indonesian companies are already present in Africa, and many more are expected to follow after the IAID meeting.
> 
> For example, state-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya, which has projects in Algeria and Niger, is planning to sign Rp 2 trillion worth of infrastructure and construction projects soon in Zanzibar, Senegal and Ivory Coast.
> 
> Privately owned Indofood, Indorama, Wings Group and Sinar Antjol have plants in African countries. There is a huge potential out there.
> 
> State-owned companies like Dirgantara Indonesia regularly sell top products to African countries, backed by Indonesia Eximbank financing scheme.
> 
> Indonesia is dependent on Africa for its energy needs. It regularly imports oil from countries like Nigeria, Angola, Algeria and Equatorial Guinea.
> 
> These collaborations reflect an equal and mutually beneficial relationship between Indonesia and Africa. They are also a token of Indonesia’s commitment to move together with Africa toward a prosperous future.
> 
> In an effort to focus more on Africa, Indonesia has 16 embassies, a consulate general in Cape Town in South Africa and a number of honorary consuls. With the increasing interaction and more economic engagement, Indonesia may open more diplomatic missions in the future.
> 
> Africa is indeed an important continent politically as it has 54 countries. That means 54 votes at the United Nations. It is also a major destination for Indonesia’s trade and investment. Africa is proven to be a vital hub for geostrategic interests of Indonesia.
> ____________________
> Poster's Note: Indonesia is investing quite a lot in its diplomatic network in Africa. Good thing too since its basically paying catchup after the trade war heated up. A lot of good will come from this as Indonesia has a good reputation in Africa since we don't engage in neither western style "AID" or Chinese type "debt trap".
> 
> Furthermore, rumor has it the foreign ministry will have its portfolio boosted so that it can have more authority in supporting international trade. Long time coming really the foreign ministry is already doing wonders despite their tiny budget and limited authority as is.
> 
> Interested if Retno will remain FM in next cabinet or if someone else will fill the job. So far, I'd consider her tenure as "competent, if uninspiring". Although she hasn't made groundbreaking successes, simply the lack of screw ups points to a very competent minister. Sometimes though, I hope we have a more ambitious one since Jokowi's interests in Foreign Affairs is quite narrow and delegates a lot of the diplomacy to JK, LBH, and Retno.
> ____________________
> *Indonesia lures nontraditional African markets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vice President Jusuf Kalla (center), accompanied by Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan (right), speaks to participants of the Indonesian-African Forum (IAF) in Nusa Dua, Bali on the sidelines of the opening ceremony of the event on April 10, 2018.(JP/ Nyoman Budhiana)_
> 
> President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said Indonesia is ready to cooperate with countries in Africa in the face of the global trade war, as Indonesia seeks new opportunities to expand its trade and investment portfolio in nontraditional markets.
> 
> Jokowi officially opened the 2019 Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure Dialogue (IAID) in Nusa Dua, Bali on Tuesday.
> 
> "The heated trade war and global economic crisis, conflicts between countries, [and] development gaps have caused uncertainty. Indonesia and Africa must agree to strengthen solidarity to improve the region and the world. We have to work hard to turn uncertainty into certainty,” he said in his opening speech, as quoted from a press statement.
> 
> Having started early last year, the ongoing trade war has seen China and the United States impose sanctions and tariffs on each other. It has caused a slump in Southeast Asian exports, economists have said. Bloomberg reported that the region’s economy was seen weakening to 4.8 percent this year and 4.7 percent in 2020 from 5.3 percent last year, according to Oxford’s lead Asia economist Sian Fenner. Africa, meanwhile, has been largely ignored in the US-China trade war.
> 
> Indonesia, Jokowi said, is a true friend of African countries and stands ready to become partners to improve the welfare of African people by building infrastructure and boosting trade on the continent.
> 
> "Indonesia is ready to share experiences and help to build infrastructure. Indonesian [state-owned companies] and private companies have sufficient strength and experience,” he said.
> 
> The two-day 2019 IAID was attended by around 700 business leaders, policymakers, senior government officials and ministers, as well as other stakeholders from Indonesia and Africa. The participants discussed concrete efforts that could be made to improve economic diplomacy, connectivity, social infrastructure and tourism, energy and mining, financing schemes, as well as trade and development cooperation.
> 
> Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, who is also the chair of the Indonesia-Africa infrastructure development task force, held a series of bilateral meetings with several African countries, including Equatorial Guinea and Madagascar, as well as with a representative from the African Union on Tuesday.
> 
> This year, Indonesia and African countries recorded dozens of business deals valued at US$822 million on infrastructure, textiles, pharmaceuticals, manufacturing, financing, mining, transportation and commodity trading, a significant increase from last year’s deals worth $586 million, according to Luhut's office.
> 
> Indonesia has also launched negotiations for preferential trade agreements with Mauritius and Djibouti.
> 
> Indonesia's economic ties with African nations continues to see significant progress. Trade value between Indonesia and Africa reached more than Rp 156 trillion (US$11.06 billion) last year, a 25 percent increase from the previous year. More Indonesian companies have now entered Africa, with around 30 Indonesian companies investing in Africa, including 16 in Nigeria and five in Ethiopia.
> 
> According to the Foreign Ministry, the two-day IAID is a follow up to the Indonesia-Africa Forum (IAF) in 2018 -- both events provide strategic platforms for better cooperation between Indonesia and Africa, especially on infrastructure.
> 
> "Different from the past, the Foreign Affairs Ministry is now handling not only foreign policy, but also economic diplomacy. And in carrying out economic diplomacy, we involve technical ministries and even state-owned enterprises in a comprehensive mission," Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said.
> 
> The event was concluded on Wednesday with Indonesia reiterating its commitment to initiating dialogues with Africa.
> ____________________________
> 
> ... Indonesian trade in 2017 was more than 300 Billion USD. That means the entire continent is less then 5% of our trade value. Hopefully it'll accelerate even further after the diplomatic network expansion and after the Africans realise Indonesian companies are reliable, affordable, and ready to negotiate. As it stands I daresay many african nations are better clients compared to some of our traditional markets in southeast asia



Africa is indeed an untapped potential market for Indonesia, but as a whole we need to focused on which countries should be the doors of our products and diplomacy stronghold to further our forray into Africa continent. For eastern MENA region we should focusing our effort on Egypt, they are large market and got already sufficient infrastructure to welcome our products. Diplomatically, Indonesian Egypt had strong relationship. For Western African region, we should focused on Nigeria, the sleeping giant of Africa. They had larger population than the rest, and abundant Natural resources to trade with our products, they lack of infrastructure can be potential market for our SOE Infra to open the doors, not to mention we had advantage over them in heavy industry products. For Eastern region, we should open the Ethiopia doors, they had the most potential there among countries like Kenya, Tanzania, Sudan and other. Ethiopia lacks of ports should be concern but they had excellent air transportation infrastructure to compensate, we can invest more in infrastructure, land based heavy industry and farm and agriculture. For the southern region, none other country can replaced South Africa they had potential but lack of security nowadays should be a concern, Angola can be alternative as they are more stable and had better security issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Toyota Indonesia to Start EV-Hybrid Production in 2022*
Translator: 
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*
Editor: 
*Laila Afifa*
4 September 2019 22:01 WIB








TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia (TMMIN) announced its production readiness for electric vehicles (EV) hybrids starting in 2022 with sport utility vehicles (SUV) and multipurpose vehicles (MPV) as a start.

TMMIN President Director Warih Andang Tjahjono said that the company will utilize existing production lines that will be modified to accommodate production of the future vehicles.

“The first production will be in 2022 that will prioritize SUVs and MPVs,” says Warih Andang Tjahjono at the Indonesia Electric Motor Show (IEMS) 2019 on Wednesday, September 4, 2019.

Ads by Kiosked

Toyota has further stamped its commitment by investing Rp28 trillion throughout 2019-2023 which also includes developing electric vehicles for the Indonesian market. It coincides with the company’s commitment to educating domestic consumers regarding the technology while also taking into account export markets country’s such as Australia and South America.

BISNIS

https://en.tempo.co/read/1243913/toyota-indonesia-to-start-ev-hybrid-production-in-2022


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian franchise business to grow 5 percent in 2019*
5th Sep 2019 22:28





Chairperson of the Association of Indonesian Franchise and License (Wali), Levita Ginting Supit. (ANTARA/Ade Irma Junida/sh)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's franchise business is expected to recover and grow by five percent in 2019 after the country completes its presidential election process, the Association of Indonesian Franchise and License (Wali) said.

Wali's Chairperson, Levita Ginting Supit, admitted that the political situation during the 2019 elections brought about significant impact to the business sector, as entrepreneurs have adopted a wait-and-see stance before they expand.

"We admit that due to the political year, all businesses have experienced a downturn. Those who have planned an expansion have to delay it until a new government is elected. Hopefully, this year, (the growth) can reach five percent," she elaborated.

Related news: Kadin encourages local entrepreneurs to export franchise business

Supit said the franchise business has seen a three percent growth in 2018, and despite the uncertainty in the early period of 2019, the sector is expected to experience better growth.

"When we are done with politics, the business will grow. Foreign businesses will also enter the country," she continued.

Another factor that boosts the growth of franchise businesses is the development of basic infrastructure in some regions in Indonesia.

The lack of infrastructure has made businessmen reluctant to expand the franchise business in some regions, due to concerns with regard to long delivery and minimum security.

"Now, as the development of infrastructure has reached remote areas, businessmen are eager to open franchises in regions," she remarked.

The number of franchise businesses in Indonesia is predicted to reach 2 thousands, of which 60 percent are local franchises. Some 40 percent of the franchise business in Indonesia is in the food and beverage sector.

In 2018, the franchise business recorded a total turnover of Rp150 trillion (US$10.4 billion). Related news: Indonesia appointed honorary guest of World Franchise Expo



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

LRT progress


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia eyes October to conclude CEPA negotiations with South Korea*
9th Sep 2019 14:51





Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita attended the 51st ASEAN Economic Ministers' Meeting (AEM) in Bangkok, Thailand, on Sunday (Sept 8, 2019). ANTARA/Indra Arief Pribadi/Su

Bangkok, Thailand (ANTARA) - Indonesia is targeting substantial conclusion to negotiations on the draft of the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA) with South Korea in October 2019, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita stated.

"When it comes to CEPA negotiations, we have agreed to conclude the negotiations in 2019. We will also strive to substantially conclude the negotiations in October 2019," he remarked following a bilateral meeting with South Korean Trade Minister Yoo Myung-Hee on the sidelines of the 51st ASEAN Economic Ministers' Meeting (AEM) held in Bangkok, Thailand, on Monday.

Lukita expressed the belief that South Korea remained strongly committed to concluding the CEPA negotiations soon. Moreover, South Korea needs trade agreements with partner nations to boost exports and investment in the midst of the escalating bilateral trade dispute with Japan.

Related news: Government eyes completion of RCEP, IK-CEPA, IT-ECA by 2019: minister

It is expected that the CEPA would serve as an umbrella of agreements to facilitate the planned investment expansion by South Korean chemistry company Lotte Group and automotive company Hyundai, he stated.

"We know South Korea has two large industries, specifically Lotte Group operating in the chemical industry and Hyundai engaged in the automotive industry," he stated.

Minister of the South Korean Embassy in Jakarta Jeon Joyoung expressed his belief that the CEPA would be able to boost trade between both nations to nearly US$30 billion in 2022.

Related news: IK-CEPA can raise Indonesia-S Korea trade to US$30 billion in 2022

"During (the South Korean) president's visit to Indonesia in 2017, the two leaders agreed to develop trade volume to over US$30 billion in 2022, and expectations ride high on CEPA making it easy to achieve," Joyoung remarked during an exclusive interview with Antara at the Wisma Antara building in Jakarta recently.

Since February 2019, the governments of both nations have held intensive discussions on the CEPA to optimally benefit both sides, he stated.

Both nations are expected to ink the IK-CEPA during the 30th ASEAN-Korea Commemorative Summit to be organized in South Korea in November 2019, he stated.

Related news: VP targets free trade talks to conclude by 2019-end

Data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) showed that total trade between both nations had reached US$18.6 billion in 2018, with Indonesia enjoying a surplus of $443.6 million.

South Korea is the seventh-largest destination for Indonesia's exports and the sixth-biggest source of Indonesia's imports.

Indonesia clocked exports worth $9.53 billion to South Korea in 2018, rising 14 percent, from $8.20 billion a year earlier. On the other hand, Indonesia's imports from South Korea had reached $9.1 billion, a nine percent rise, from $8.12 billion the year before.

Indonesia's exports to South Korea chiefly constitute coal, copper ore, natural rubber, plywood, and unforged tin, while its imports from South Korea comprise synthetic rubber, steel, and integrated electronic circuit. Related news: Indonesia, South Korea ink agreement to build three more submarines



By Indra Arief Pribadi, Suharto

Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow .. Tahniah to your new National Car --ESEMKA ..


----------



## barjo

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

More train export coming on


----------



## Logam42

*Economic diplomacy:*
*Indonesian trade, ADB v*
*BRI and Chinese money*
GREG EARL
Indonesia’s economic growth might not be spectacular,
but it is the world’s most stable – and that helps Australia.​





_Muara Baru fish market in Jakarta _​*
Slow but steady*
It has often been said that despite periodic diplomatic upheavals, Australia has been fortunate to have a sprawling multi-ethnic Asian neighbour to its north that has managed to remain largely unified.

But here’s a fresh take on Indonesian stability that puts the recently agreed bilateral trade agreement into an interesting new context: Indonesia now has the world’s most stable economic growth rate.

Its annual economic output growth around 5% has not been generating much excitement in recent years in a region where countries from India to the Philippines have been recording up to 7% and overtaking China.

But this research by the Australian National University’s Paul Burke and Padjadjaran University’s Martin Siyaranamual shows that same lacklustre 5% annual expansion also underpins the world’s most stable growth rate since the beginning of the century. Australia comes second, which means the new trade agreement will be between the world’s two most steadily growing economies.

[https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-i...-indonesian-trade-adb-v-bri-and-chinese-money] - Interactive graph here

The research was prepared for ANU’s annual Indonesia Update conference last week and also presented this week at the Lowy Institute. Vietnam, one of Australia’s newer fast-growing trading partners, comes third. India and China, which are ranked 26 and 69, are included in the chart to provide some context.

Burke made the powerful point that predictable, if unspectacular, growth has “helped Indonesia consolidate democracy”.​
While Indonesia is sometimes regarded as a one-dimensional commodity-exporting economy (and in that a sense a competitor with Australia), Burke argues that the steady growth reflects a more complex situation. It is less trade-exposed than many peers, actually has a diverse economic base with manufacturing and services as well as commodities, has benefitted from political stability, and has an established record of macroeconomic crisis management and risk mitigation.

It is a moot point whether a bit more volatility (and hopefully higher growth) might be worth it when Indonesia is widely estimated to need annual economic growth above 5% to keep generating sufficient new jobs for its youthful population.

But at a conference which was this year principally focused on the quality of Indonesia’s democracy over the past two decades rather than its economic performance, Burke made the powerful point that predictable, if unspectacular, growth has “helped Indonesia consolidate democracy”.

The Indonesia-Australia Closer Economic Partnership Agreement – still waiting for ratification in both nation’s legislatures – is intended more to increase the current relatively low trade intensity between two close neighbours rather than change the pace of economic growth. But reinforcing Indonesia’s relatively steady economic trajectory (and indeed Australia’s own stability) can only be a positive for the eventual use of the agreement.

____________________________
Poster's Note: Standard Deviation is a mathematical concept that outlines the standard amount of difference any value within a series to the series average. So if an average is an anchor, a mid-value, the Standard of deviation calculates the _spread_ around the average.

Not fully sold on the argument, but it does show that Indonesian obsession with financial stability and macroeconomic policy orthodoxy since 98' has shown results.


----------



## barjo

*Foreign Direct Investment Realization Based on Sector January - March 2019*

FDI Realization Based on Sector
January - March 2019
Electricity, Gas and Water 236 1.526.373,2
Transportation, Storage and Telecommunication 242 1.020.359,0
Housing, Industrial Estate and Office 410 948.156,0
Industries of Basic Metal, Metal Products, excluding Machines and Equipment 325 461.610,2
Food Industries 828 375.478,3
Chemical and Pharmaceutical Industries 504 312.735,4
Mining 242 304.082,1
Food Crops, Plantation and Livestock 338 206.546,0
Hotel and Restaurant 837 155.600,2
Non Metallic Mineral Industries 119 126.251,5
Rubber and Plastic Industries 285 106.436,1
Trade and Reparation 2.066 98.704,6
Leather Goods and Footwear Industries 122 91.046,0
Other Services 1.464 89.655,2
Motorized Vehicle Industries and Other Transportation Equipment 384 78.716,5
Industries of Machinery, Electronics, Medical Equipments, Electrical Tools, Precision, Optical, and Time Piece 409 55.153,9
Other Industries 216 51.302,7
Textile Industries 305 30.902,5
Construction 133 18.941,7
Paper and Printing Industries 158 14.657,9
Fishery 51 3.886,1
Wood Industries 117 3.709,6
Forestry 24 417,9
Total 9.815 6.080.722,6


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Jokowi urges young entrepreneurs to look beyond consumption and toward production*






Riza Roidila Mufti
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, September 16, 2019 / 07:02 pm



The Boston Consulting Group (BCG) estimates that the number of middle class and affluent consumers in Indonesia will double from around 74 million in 2013 to roughly 141 million in 2020, indicating a significant growth in the number of wealthy Indonesians. (Shutterstock/File)
With more and more Indonesians entering the middle class and affluent consumer (MAC) demographic, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo is urging young entrepreneurs to drive the efforts to turn Indonesia into a global production hub, instead of stopping at mere consumption.

Speaking at the National Meeting of the Association of Young Indonesian Businesspeople (Hipmi), the President spoke on the “consumer revolution” to come in 2020 as the MAC population grew in Indonesia.

The Boston Consulting Group (BCG) estimates that the number of MACs in Indonesia will double from around 74 million in 2013 to roughly 141 million in 2020, indicating a significant growth in the number of wealthy Indonesians. The demographic distribution of MACs would also spread from 25 cities in 2013 and regencies currently to around 54 cities and regencies next year.

Jokowi said the demographic projection also called for caution so that Indonesia would not become trapped in the role of a mere global consumer, and called for the country’s young entrepreneurs to avoid missing out to foreign players on the opportunities presented by the blossoming middle class.

The growing MAC population would make Indonesia more attractive to global businesses, said Jokowi, who ran a furniture busines in Surakarta before entering politics.

"Do not let the consumer revolution only turn us into global consumers and a nation of consumers who only enjoys [buying] products. The consumer revolution must drive us to become a global producer, [to become] more productive, so we can triumph in the global market," the President told an audience comprising more than 100 businesspeople and entrepreneurs.

To prepare Indonesia in developing as a global consumer as well as a global producer, Jokowi said the government was working on slashing regulations that hampered investment and abolishing regulations that would turn Indonesia into a country of consumers. He added that 74 regulations were under review.

"How do we make sure that the global investors who enter Indonesia are not just coming [to set up] factories and [import foreign] workers? We have to make sure that investment also develops skills and transfers knowledge. Skills and knowledge transfer is key. Investments should [lead to the creation of] more young businesspeople and should help our young businesspeople establish more businesses," he said.

The BCG said that companies would need to double their presence in the country to reach the same proportion of middle-class consumers in a larger and broader MAC market.

“Indonesian consumers are extremely family-oriented, and as they move from the lower aspirant classes into the middle class, they will initially focus their spending on improving their family’s living conditions rather than splurging on themselves," BCG said in its 2013 report.

The BCG report also noted that MACs tended to try new products, as they trusted marketing messages and advertisements that were published in conventional media outlets.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...beyond-consumption-and-toward-production.html


----------



## barjo

*Human capital’ keyword for 2020 state budget*

Rachmadea Aisyah
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, August 16, 2019 / 07:59 pm



President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, dressed in golden attire with a black and gold sarong and traditional headband from West Nusa Tenggara, delivers his State of the Nation address at the House of Representatives complex in Jakarta. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo will continue with his human capital development focus in the first year of his second term as his administration has designed the proposed 2020 state budget to support this agenda.

In his annual state address and financial note speech at the House of Representatives on Friday, Jokowi said the government had laid out five areas of focus that could propel Indonesia’s economy against the backdrop of sluggish global economic growth and unfavorable external factors.

The five main aspects are human resources development, infrastructure acceleration, reinforcement of social protection programs, regional autonomy and anticipation of global uncertainties, the President said.

“With a focus on those five aspects, and keeping in mind expansive yet directed and measured fiscal policies, [the state revenue target] has thus been set at Rp 2.22 quadrillion [US$156 billion],” Jokowi said, adding that strengthening innovation and improving Indonesia’s human capital would be crucial to supporting domestic growth.

The figure is an increase of 2.6 percent from this year’s target of Rp 2.17 quadrillion. This year, the Finance Ministry said it had collected Rp 603.34 trillion in taxes in the first half, or 38.25 percent of the state budget target and a year-on-year(yoy) increase of 3.37 percent in tax revenue.

Added with non-tax revenues, the state revenue reached Rp 898.8 trillion, 41.5 percent of the state budget target.

Meanwhile, state expenditure forecast for 2020 has been set at Rp 2.53 quadrillion, approximately 14.5 percent of GDP, up only 1.5 percent from Rp 2.46 quadrillion in the 2019 state budget.

As of the first half of 2019, state expenditure realization was recorded at Rp 1.03 quadrillion, 42 percent of the total allocation.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

2000 ELECTRIC BUSES TO OPERATE IN JAKARTA BY 2020 ⚡
.
Head of the Greater Jakarta Transportation Agency (BPTJ) Bambang Prihartono is eyeing to operate 2,000 electric buses in Jakarta next year to effectively replace the entire fleet of buses that still depend on fossil fuel and help maintain the city’s air quality.
.
“My main goal is to see a minimum of 2,000 electric buses in the year 2020. We must be optimistic in achieving this goal, there will no longer be delays, the pollution is already happening now,” said Bambang at the Hotel Pullman in Central Jakarta on Thursday, September 12.
.
As an initial step, Jakarta Passenger Transportation (PPD) has established a partnership with PT Mobil Anak Bangsa (MAB) to procure 500 electric buses next year. The PPD is currently testing the buses.
.
Meanwhile, PT Transjakarta is currently operating three electric buses that underwent six-month road-worthy testing in tourist destinations. This fleet will be operated commercially in 2020 after it undergoes another testing period for six months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

*Indonesia Railway Conference 2020*
Now in its 4th annual edition, Railwaytech Indonesia 2020 organised by GEM Indonesia and hosted by MASKA (Indonesia Railway Society) has established itself as the premier event for the Railway sector in Indonesia & ASEAN. It provide an excellence track and opportunity to feature your rail innovations, technology and solutions to ASEAN’s railway buyers, operators, contractors, government as well as to network with the leading industry professionals from relevant railway industry.

In parallel, government official, professionals and experts discuss at the Indonesia Railway Conference on March 18 and 19, 2020. The conference shall feature technical sessions, presentations and panel discussion. The conference will discuss the major challenges facing the railway sector/modes (MRT, Airport Railway Station, High Speed, Medium Speed, LRT, Commuter, Urban and Intercity) and will open up new avenues for learning about the modern technologies, prospects and growth opportunities that lie ahead of the Indonesian Railway sector.

The colocation of the conference and the exhibition in one venue provides an ideal opportunity for scientists, innovators, investors, policymakers to meet and network with industry colleagues & potential business partner.

OBJECTIVE

– Gain opportunity to involve in Indonesia Railway Projects.

– Meeting with substantial person in Indonesia Railway Industry.
Here are list of VIP Guest:


Local and Regional Government
Indonesia’s Rail Contractor
Indonesia’s Rail Manufacturers
EPC Contractor and Sub-Contractor
ASEAN Transportation Operators (Rail, Bus, Truck, LRT, MRT)
Transport Professionals
Logistics, Port, Storage System, Warehousing, Cargo and Freight Forwarder
Investors, Financial and Banking
Other key transportation suppliers to source their need and discuss the business for rail project.
– Knowledge exchange with other Railway Industry Companies.
– Providing excellent opportunity for experts. Scientists and leading companies to showcase and share the latest developments in railway innovation and technologies.
– Gaining new customer and agent.

Sub Topics of Indonesia Railway Conference 2020:


Government Regulations
Metro Rail Project & Planning
Asset Management & Digital Operation
Signalling & Communication
Operation & Maintenance
Rail Security & Safety
Station Innovation
Railway Technology & Innovation


----------



## Nike

*National textile industry turns to locally sourced rayon*

Inforial
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta, Indonesia / Thu, September 19, 2019 / 12:20 am



United commitment: Industry Ministry director general of chemical, textile and miscellaneous industries Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono (center) and Asia Pacific Rayon director Basrie Kamba (second right) pose with stakeholders from the textile and fashion industries on Sept. 6, 2019 during a signing ceremony at the Unigraha Hotel in Pangkalan Kerinci, Riau. Government and industry representatives signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on the use of local, sustainably produced rayon in a bid to revitalize the Indonesian textile industry toward global competition. (Courtesy of RAPP/.)

Key players in the Indonesian textile sector have formally agreed to optimize locally sourced, sustainably produced rayon to drive the growth of the national textile industry, which is a core pillar of the country’s economy.

Representatives from the government, the textile and fashion sectors and industry associations signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on domestically produced rayon at a multi-stakeholders meeting in Pangkalan Kerinci, Riau, recently.

Also at the signing ceremony were Indonesian Textile Association (API) chairman Ade Sudrajat, Indonesian Association of Synthetic Fiber Producers (APSyFI) secretary-general Redma Gita, Indonesia Fashion Chamber members Yufie Kartaatmaja and Ichwan Thoha, and Oline Workrobe owner Caroline Siahaan.

Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono, the Industry Ministry’s director general of chemical, textile and miscellaneous industries, said the government was committed to developing the textile industry by promoting local products and attracting investors.

The optimization of the use of Indonesia-made rayon can play a significant role in boosting textile exports and reducing high dependency on imports to allow the country to catch up as part of the fourth industrial revolution.

“We want to promote the use of locally sourced textiles, such as rayon and polyester fibers, to lessen our dependence on imported products,” said Sigit, who was accompanied by the Ministry’s Textile Director Muchdori.

In the past three years, Indonesia has seen increased exports of local textiles and textile products, with the export value increasing from US$11.87 billion in 2016 to $12.59 billion in 2017, and to $13.27 billion in 2018.

"The majority of export products are clothing, which comprise 63.1 percent,” Sigit said. “This year’s export value is projected to reach $15 billion. The target will be difficult to achieve if we don’t increase national production.”

The increased use of viscose rayon, or rayon, in manufacturing is expected to increase the production output of the textile industry, especially as the textile can act as a substitute for polyester and cotton. Local production of polyester and cotton still does not meet the demands of the national textile and garment industry.

“Polyester production is not well developed enough, while cotton fabrics are still nearly 100 percent imported,” said Muchdori. “As all stakeholders have gathered together in one forum, we [now] know all the latest developments and we have all agreed to use local products.”

Alternative Material

The Industry Ministry has partnered with Bank Indonesia to encourage banks to support local textile producers in a departure from the past, when banks did not prioritize the textile industry.

The use of domestic rayon, which is produced in abundance, is expected to help Indonesia’s textile industry to take a greater role in the global market.

“Rayon can be an alternative material in Indonesia,” said Asia Pacific Rayon (APR) director Basrie Kamba, adding that rayon was a competitively priced and widely available eco-friendly fabric.

APR, which began production in December, last year, has already produced 120,000 tons of rayon fibers. "Almost half of the output goes to the local market, while the rest has been shipped to 14 countries, including Turkey, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Vietnam, Germany and Italy.”

Basrie expressed his appreciation for the government’s support for the sustainable development of the national textile industry. “APR is committed to support the growth of Indonesia’s textile industry - from upstream, middle to downstream sectors. All the different actors in the textile industry must collaborate closely and harmoniously so that we can develop collectively to achieve our common goal: Revitalizing the textile industry".

The market potential for this industry is very promising, he said, with Indonesia’s spending on Muslim clothing valued at US$20 billion in 2017. "That's a huge market. We should make sure local players are able to thrive and prosper,” Basrie stated.

Everything Indonesia

If local companies used domestically produced rayon efficiently, the textile could become an icon of the Indonesian garment sector and expand the textile industry’s global market share. To achieve this, all players from upstream to downstream should pursue research and development into sustainably produced rayon, said Indonesian Textile Association (API) chairman Ade Sudrajat.

Meanwhile, APSyFI’s Redma Gita Wirawasta said that the national textile industry was suffering a massive trade deficit, exporting 500,000 tons of garments and importing 900,000 tons, and urged the government to develop a policy strategy to protect the industry.

Among the realistic solutions was boosting the use of local materials and reducing imports. Indonesia’s textile industry experienced its heyday in the 1980s, when it recorded excellent performance and healthy growth to rank above Vietnam and other neighboring countries.

“This was a result of the government’s effective policies on import substitution and effective industry cooperation,” said Redma. “If we restore these policies, it’s possible that we can revive the glory of our textile industry.”

All participants in the multi-stakeholders meeting agreed that they favored the “Everything Indonesia” approach, which prioritized the use of domestic materials to restore the glory of the national textile industry.

Designer Yufie Kartaatmaja from IFC stressed that stakeholders needed to keep an eye on current developments like the Muslim fashion industry, which uses a large volume of fabrics.

“But it’s hard for us to obtain suitable fabrics that meet the needs of our brands and our customers, who want affordable products. This is what we must address within the industry,” said Yulfie.


----------



## barjo

*https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...FjAAegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw243JR4ZULXRF8hdU-duj-G

Modeling the Future of Indonesian Food Consumption
*
The growing food consumption demand in Indonesia has provided serious challenges for food policy 
which will have an impact in the years to come. Existing policies to increase the production of staple 
foods such as rice, maize and soybeans (Upsus Pajale) may not be adequate to meet increasing food 
demand. A growing population and middle class in Indonesia, and a high rate of urbanization have 
led to changes in the dietary patterns and food demand of the future. Higher incomes and better 
knowledge tend to make consumers demand healthier and more diversified food.
This study aims to develop a model of the future of Indonesia’s food demand up to 2045, using a 
baseline of food consumption in 2017 and projections to 2025 as milestones, and to draw policy 
relevance on food and related issues including the Medium-Term Development Planning (RPJM) of 
2020-2024 by Bappenas. Food commodities include rice, maize, soybeans, sugar, beef, poultry, and 
fruit such as oranges, apples, bananas, mangoes and snake fruit, and vegetables such as shallots, 
garlic, red chilies, hot chilies, spinach and kangkung (swamp cabbage). The projected demand of 
Indonesian food consumption for 2025 and 2045 is built based on the functional relationship between 
income and food consumption at the baseline using three different scenarios of economic growth: 
baseline, moderate and optimistic. The food projections are built on some assumptions of population 
projections, composition of rural-urban population, income per capita and food affordability per 
capita. Almost Ideal Demand System was implemented to estimate estimated changes of food 
consumption with regard the changes of it’s ownr price, other food price and income. Susenas data 
from 2017 is used as the baseline of food demand model, including income elsticities estimation. 
Impact of own price, cross elasticities and income elacticities were predicted using the almost ideal 
demand system (AIDS) model. Susenas data from 1990-2016 is used to analyze selected food 
consumption trends and examine the relationship between food consumption, price trends, and 
income in all 33 provinces of Indonesia.
The results show that future food demand in Indonesia is determined by existing demand, income, 
price and its composition, and various other factors that affect the behavior and trends of 
consumption. Average rice consumption in 2017 was recorded at 97.6 kilograms per capita per year, 
which was significantly lower than the official rice consumption on 114 kilograms per capita. 
Average consumption of beef, as a protein source, is extremely high in the highest income group. 
Average beef and poultry consumption in Quintile 5 is 6 and 14.7 kilograms per capita per year 
respectively, which is higher than the national average of 2.5 and 7.5 kilograms per capita per year. 
A contrasting figure is found in maize consumption for humans, which averages 2 kilograms per 
capita per year, but this figure declines as income increases.
The per capita rice consumption projection at the baseline gradually increases by 1.5 percent to 99.08 
kilograms per capita per year in 2025 and increases by 2 percent to 99.55 kilograms per capita in 
2045. The projection of the demand for rice, after referring the correction factors at Food Balance 
Sheet (NBM) for the domestic uses of food for non-food purposes, such as industrial use for non-
food, feed, seed, food loss, also increases to 102.73 kilograms per capita per year in 2025 and 103.22 
kilograms per capita per year in 2045. The demand for rice is also projected to increase to 127.09 
kilograms per capita in 2025 and 127.70 kilograms per capita 2045, after considering food loss and 
waste in line with the FAO (2011). Rice consumption has different characteristics among different 
income groups and in rural and urban areas. Only in the highest income group has Indonesia 
experienced declining rice consumption, which is somewhat different from other Asian countries, 
where rice consumption declines are also found in medium and lower level income groups.
The poultry consumption projection shows the highest increase compared to other animal products, 
which is 22.1 percent in 2025 to 9.13 kilograms per capita per year, and 29.3 percent in 2045 to 9.66 
kilograms per capita per year. The beef consumption projection increases by 10.3 percent to 2.79 
kilograms per capita per year in 2025, and 20.4 percent to 3.04 kilograms per capita per year in 2045. 
The fish consumption projection increases by 11 percent to 29.09 kilograms per capita per year in 
2025 and 14.6 percent to 30.04 kilograms per capita per year in 2045. Beef is consumed by higher 
income groups in urban areas. Poultry is consumed by all income groups, including the lowest 
quintiles. Fish is consumed by both the urban and rural population. 
In the category of fruit and vegetables, the highest food consumption demand projection per capita 
relates to apples, with an increase of 55 percent in 2025 to 1.49 kilograms per capita per year, and 
73.5 percent in 2045 to 1.66 kilograms per capita per year. Consumers of apples are mostly part of 
the urban population in high and medium income groups. The projected demand for local fruit such 
as oranges, bananas, snake fruit and mangoes in 2025 and 2045 is not as high as apples, and this 
demand is dominated by imported apples. 
The projected demand for sugar is 8.98 and 9.12 kilograms per capita in 2025 and 2045 respectively. 
The increase in sugar consumption is not very significant, compared to other food commodity 
groups. The total consumption of sugar is projected to reach 25.6 million tons in 2025 and 29.1 
million tons in 2045. The projection estimates of sugar consumption do not include indirect 
consumption of sugar in the form of cakes, drinks and other food products that use refined sugar and 
its derivatives, so the figure may be higher. 
As rice remains a staple food, even in 2045, the policy relevance is that elements of food 
consumption could determine the level of food accessibility, and therefore food security in the 
country. Ensuring access to rice, especially for low and middle-income groups, is as important as 
the stability of the retail price of rice. The policy of food assistance targeting the poorest group of 
rice consumers remains relevant to maintain food and nutrition adequacy. As the government is 
planning to transform in-kind food assistance to non-cash subsidies, the implementation of such 
targeted subsidies could be adjusted in line with the latest development of infrastructure, data 
technology and preparedness of the stakeholders in the overall food system.
As the income elasticity of beef, poultry and fish remains high, the policy relevance is based on 
infrastructure improvements of the marketplace, including both modern retail markets and traditional 
markets which could shape the performance of value chains of these sources of animal protein. The 
value chain policies not only directly affect food accessibility among all income groups, but also 
affect many value chain players, such as retailers, processors, wholesalers, and collector traders that 
directly connect rural areas to farmers or producers of protein sources. These players could also help 
convey the messages of urban consumers to farmers and other actors along the value chains, 
including product specifications, food safety, health and hygienic requirements, and halal and other 
quality standards that have shaped the characteristics of the value chains of these protein sources. 
For perishable fruit and vegetable products, the policy relevance is that actors in fruits and vegetable 
value chains need access to cold-storage facilities, including medium scale controlled atmosphere 
systems (CAS) which could improve the efficiency of horticulture products. The policy should also 
focus on the balance between demand-side management and supply-side or productivity 
improvement, as the majority of horticulture production centers are located in Java. As the majority 
of horticulture products are marketed through cooperation with the wholesale markets (pasar induk), 
large and medium cities should implement spatial planning and zoning policies for end-to-end waste 
management in these traditional horticulture markets. The policy relevance is that there is a need to 
support farmers who could meet rising quality and safety standards set by retail markets, or by 
consumers, through modern retail markets and supermarkets. 
The food demand modeling exercise in Indonesia in this study is mostly aimed at strengthening 
national level policy analysis. Specific models for regional or sub-national levels might follow 
similar procedures, but extra care should be given to the structure and availability of Susenas data 
as the baseline. The government will play an important role in the response to the results of this 
study, and in anticipating various changes in demand for selected important foods in Indonesia.

Its only the summary you can download the complete file on link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

barjo said:


> *https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...FjAAegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw243JR4ZULXRF8hdU-duj-G
> 
> Modeling the Future of Indonesian Food Consumption
> *
> The growing food consumption demand in Indonesia has provided serious challenges for food policy
> which will have an impact in the years to come. Existing policies to increase the production of staple
> foods such as rice, maize and soybeans (Upsus Pajale) may not be adequate to meet increasing food
> demand. A growing population and middle class in Indonesia, and a high rate of urbanization have
> led to changes in the dietary patterns and food demand of the future. Higher incomes and better
> knowledge tend to make consumers demand healthier and more diversified food.
> This study aims to develop a model of the future of Indonesia’s food demand up to 2045, using a
> baseline of food consumption in 2017 and projections to 2025 as milestones, and to draw policy
> relevance on food and related issues including the Medium-Term Development Planning (RPJM) of
> 2020-2024 by Bappenas. Food commodities include rice, maize, soybeans, sugar, beef, poultry, and
> fruit such as oranges, apples, bananas, mangoes and snake fruit, and vegetables such as shallots,
> garlic, red chilies, hot chilies, spinach and kangkung (swamp cabbage). The projected demand of
> Indonesian food consumption for 2025 and 2045 is built based on the functional relationship between
> income and food consumption at the baseline using three different scenarios of economic growth:
> baseline, moderate and optimistic. The food projections are built on some assumptions of population
> projections, composition of rural-urban population, income per capita and food affordability per
> capita. Almost Ideal Demand System was implemented to estimate estimated changes of food
> consumption with regard the changes of it’s ownr price, other food price and income. Susenas data
> from 2017 is used as the baseline of food demand model, including income elsticities estimation.
> Impact of own price, cross elasticities and income elacticities were predicted using the almost ideal
> demand system (AIDS) model. Susenas data from 1990-2016 is used to analyze selected food
> consumption trends and examine the relationship between food consumption, price trends, and
> income in all 33 provinces of Indonesia.
> The results show that future food demand in Indonesia is determined by existing demand, income,
> price and its composition, and various other factors that affect the behavior and trends of
> consumption. Average rice consumption in 2017 was recorded at 97.6 kilograms per capita per year,
> which was significantly lower than the official rice consumption on 114 kilograms per capita.
> Average consumption of beef, as a protein source, is extremely high in the highest income group.
> Average beef and poultry consumption in Quintile 5 is 6 and 14.7 kilograms per capita per year
> respectively, which is higher than the national average of 2.5 and 7.5 kilograms per capita per year.
> A contrasting figure is found in maize consumption for humans, which averages 2 kilograms per
> capita per year, but this figure declines as income increases.
> The per capita rice consumption projection at the baseline gradually increases by 1.5 percent to 99.08
> kilograms per capita per year in 2025 and increases by 2 percent to 99.55 kilograms per capita in
> 2045. The projection of the demand for rice, after referring the correction factors at Food Balance
> Sheet (NBM) for the domestic uses of food for non-food purposes, such as industrial use for non-
> food, feed, seed, food loss, also increases to 102.73 kilograms per capita per year in 2025 and 103.22
> kilograms per capita per year in 2045. The demand for rice is also projected to increase to 127.09
> kilograms per capita in 2025 and 127.70 kilograms per capita 2045, after considering food loss and
> waste in line with the FAO (2011). Rice consumption has different characteristics among different
> income groups and in rural and urban areas. Only in the highest income group has Indonesia
> experienced declining rice consumption, which is somewhat different from other Asian countries,
> where rice consumption declines are also found in medium and lower level income groups.
> The poultry consumption projection shows the highest increase compared to other animal products,
> which is 22.1 percent in 2025 to 9.13 kilograms per capita per year, and 29.3 percent in 2045 to 9.66
> kilograms per capita per year. The beef consumption projection increases by 10.3 percent to 2.79
> kilograms per capita per year in 2025, and 20.4 percent to 3.04 kilograms per capita per year in 2045.
> The fish consumption projection increases by 11 percent to 29.09 kilograms per capita per year in
> 2025 and 14.6 percent to 30.04 kilograms per capita per year in 2045. Beef is consumed by higher
> income groups in urban areas. Poultry is consumed by all income groups, including the lowest
> quintiles. Fish is consumed by both the urban and rural population.
> In the category of fruit and vegetables, the highest food consumption demand projection per capita
> relates to apples, with an increase of 55 percent in 2025 to 1.49 kilograms per capita per year, and
> 73.5 percent in 2045 to 1.66 kilograms per capita per year. Consumers of apples are mostly part of
> the urban population in high and medium income groups. The projected demand for local fruit such
> as oranges, bananas, snake fruit and mangoes in 2025 and 2045 is not as high as apples, and this
> demand is dominated by imported apples.
> The projected demand for sugar is 8.98 and 9.12 kilograms per capita in 2025 and 2045 respectively.
> The increase in sugar consumption is not very significant, compared to other food commodity
> groups. The total consumption of sugar is projected to reach 25.6 million tons in 2025 and 29.1
> million tons in 2045. The projection estimates of sugar consumption do not include indirect
> consumption of sugar in the form of cakes, drinks and other food products that use refined sugar and
> its derivatives, so the figure may be higher.
> As rice remains a staple food, even in 2045, the policy relevance is that elements of food
> consumption could determine the level of food accessibility, and therefore food security in the
> country. Ensuring access to rice, especially for low and middle-income groups, is as important as
> the stability of the retail price of rice. The policy of food assistance targeting the poorest group of
> rice consumers remains relevant to maintain food and nutrition adequacy. As the government is
> planning to transform in-kind food assistance to non-cash subsidies, the implementation of such
> targeted subsidies could be adjusted in line with the latest development of infrastructure, data
> technology and preparedness of the stakeholders in the overall food system.
> As the income elasticity of beef, poultry and fish remains high, the policy relevance is based on
> infrastructure improvements of the marketplace, including both modern retail markets and traditional
> markets which could shape the performance of value chains of these sources of animal protein. The
> value chain policies not only directly affect food accessibility among all income groups, but also
> affect many value chain players, such as retailers, processors, wholesalers, and collector traders that
> directly connect rural areas to farmers or producers of protein sources. These players could also help
> convey the messages of urban consumers to farmers and other actors along the value chains,
> including product specifications, food safety, health and hygienic requirements, and halal and other
> quality standards that have shaped the characteristics of the value chains of these protein sources.
> For perishable fruit and vegetable products, the policy relevance is that actors in fruits and vegetable
> value chains need access to cold-storage facilities, including medium scale controlled atmosphere
> systems (CAS) which could improve the efficiency of horticulture products. The policy should also
> focus on the balance between demand-side management and supply-side or productivity
> improvement, as the majority of horticulture production centers are located in Java. As the majority
> of horticulture products are marketed through cooperation with the wholesale markets (pasar induk),
> large and medium cities should implement spatial planning and zoning policies for end-to-end waste
> management in these traditional horticulture markets. The policy relevance is that there is a need to
> support farmers who could meet rising quality and safety standards set by retail markets, or by
> consumers, through modern retail markets and supermarkets.
> The food demand modeling exercise in Indonesia in this study is mostly aimed at strengthening
> national level policy analysis. Specific models for regional or sub-national levels might follow
> similar procedures, but extra care should be given to the structure and availability of Susenas data
> as the baseline. The government will play an important role in the response to the results of this
> study, and in anticipating various changes in demand for selected important foods in Indonesia.
> 
> Its only the summary you can download the complete file on link


Thank you very much. 

Why don't mainstream media make news using this kind of publication... And that part about higher income consumers demand healthier and more diversified food made me laughing. 

"... as the majority of horticulture production centers are located in Java." And majority of industries are also located in Java. They used the best soil in Indonesia for industrial. *facepalm*


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Why don't mainstream media make news using this kind of publication... And that part about higher income consumers demand healthier and more diversified food made me laughing.
> 
> "... as the majority of horticulture production centers are located in Java." And majority of industries are also located in Java. They used the best soil in Indonesia for industrial. *facepalm*


The key words is food sustainability or food soverignity, then continue to energy sustainability or energy soverignity

In 2025 we will get demography bonus that may cost us carbohydrate crisis then folowed by energy crisis. We must prepare the stample food for our country mainly depends on rice, there are many other sourch of carbo if the fertile rice field is converted to housing, so we need lahan gambut, rawa swampy, maybe dry land or event sea to reproduce the lost of carbo production.

In other hand energy also a big problem, so many new housing for the population need much energy, so we need to make alternative beside the electricity or fossil fuel provided by the goverment or other bussines entity, to avoid energy be monopolized by some entity coz it is vital to our economy. So we need independent power resourches a small and new one. Like biogas or biofuel


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Just barely knew that russia will compete with SGP and CN to invest for our new capital city


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Just barely knew that russia will compete with SGP and CN to invest for our new capital city


No they invest in manufacture in kalimantan not specificly in new capitol, it was long story


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Just barely knew that russia will compete with SGP and CN to invest for our new capital city


Obviously. They have invested in railway sector in Kalimantan. Might as well invest in the new capital. 

They got a step ahead from competitors. Any sensible investors won't let go that chance.


----------



## Nike

longest elevated tollroads in Indonesia almost completed


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



IMO That hydrogen train look just another gimmick to me 

I strongly doubt the cost of the initial hydrogen infrastructure + higher operating cost could offset the cheaper operating cost of electric loco + initial railway electrification.

FYI the most cost efficient method of producing hydrogen using current day technology is by steam reforming of natural gas. And hydrogen by it's nature is also NOT a primary energy source but merely energy storage.


----------



## Nike

*Switzerland to construct train factory in Banyuwangi*
21st Sep 2019 18:21






The Swiss train manufacturing company Stadler Rail signed an investment agreement with Indonesian train manufacturing company PT INKA in the form of a joint venture to establish a train factory in Banyuwangi, East Java. (ANTARA/Doc. Indonesian Embassy in Bern)

London (ANTARA) - Swiss train manufacturing company Stadler Rail sealed an investment agreement with Indonesian train manufacturing company PT INKA in the form of a joint venture to establish a train factory in Banyuwangi, East Java.

The agreement was inked by Stadler Rail Executive Chairman Peter Spuhler and President Director of PT INKA Budi Noviantoro. It was witnessed by Indonesia's State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Minister Rini Soemarno and Indonesian Ambassador to Switzerland Muliaman D. Hadad.

The agreement was signed at the Stadler Rail headquarters in Bussnang, Switzerland, according to a written statement issued by the Indonesian Embassy in Bern and received here on Saturday.

Minister Soemarno stated that the investment will strongly support the development of transportation facilities in Indonesia, taking into account the fact that number of train passengers in the country continues to rise annually.

Ambassador Hadad remarked that in addition to obtaining investment and technology transfer from Switzerland as well as meeting the needs of more trains in Indonesia, the products of the joint venture company also hold potential to be exported to other nations in the Asia region.

Related news: Switzerland expedites Indonesia-EFTA CEPA ratification

The total investment is valued to reach US$100 million to be channeled to produce 125 train carriages annually, and the production will be increased to one thousand carriages per year.

Indonesia's state railway company PT KAI will be the key buyer of train carriages produced by the joint venture company.

The train factory will be built in an area of 83 hectares in Banyuwangi City that has a seaport located as far as three kilometers from the factory, the work on which is expected to be completed in 2020.

Furthermore, in a bid to back human resource development to cater to the needs of this industrial workforce, Stadler Rail will also establish a railway vocational school in Indonesia. Related news: Indonesia's railway industry can become global player: minister

Related news: INKA currently developing battery-powered tramway

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Accordibg to alstom,this hydrogen powered train is to replace their diesel powered armada train,are we going to do the same?


----------



## barjo

>

Home
News
Longest Bridge in Southeast Asia Connecting Batam and Bintan to be Built in 2020
FeaturedNews
*Longest Bridge in Southeast Asia Connecting Batam and Bintan to be Built in 2020*
by Indonesia ExpatJuly 12, 201901167




Longest Bridge in Southeast Asia Connecting Batam and Bintan to be Built in 2020
*A 7 km bridge connecting two islands close to Singapore, Batam and Bintan, is set to be built next year.*
The construction aims to develop industry and boost tourism in both areas. According to the cabinet secretary office, the project will reportedly cost 4 trillion rupiah (US$284.35 million). The bridge will be the longest one in Southeast Asia.

The bridge also aims to capitalise on the expansion of the Singapore Airport. Singapore’s Changi Airport is currently developing the new terminal 5, which will provide transport connections to Bintan.

The office also stated that construction, which will start in 2020, would approximately take 3-4 years to complete.

Source: Channel News Asia
Image: The Straits Times

No much info about it, but it was long plant from 90's

Same news from other news portal
image: https://www.channelnewsasia.com/blueprint/cna/img/logo-cna-mobile.svg



*Meta Main Navigation*





*Indonesia to start building 7km bridge linking Bintan and Batam in 2020*




Asia
*Indonesia to start building 7km bridge linking Bintan and Batam in 2020*
image: data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAAAAACH5BAEKAAEALAAAAAABAAEAAAICTAEAOw==





A view of shipyards, seen through a window, in Batam Island, Riau Islands province, Indonesia, Apr 3, 2019. (Photo: Reuters/Henning Gloystein/Files)
11 Jul 2019 05:32PM(Updated: 11 Jul 2019 06:03PM)
*Share this content*
*Bookmark*
JAKARTA: Indonesia will start building a 7km bridge to connect two islands close to Singapore next year, as part of efforts to develop industry and tourism in the area. 

The bridge connecting Batam and Bintan islands will cost an estimated 4 trillion rupiah (US$284.35 million), the office of the Cabinet secretary said on Thursday (Jul 11), and will be the longest in the Southeast Asian country. 


Singapore's Changi Airport with the development of a new Terminal 5, which will have transport connections to Bintan.

President Joko Widodo, who has made building infrastructure the cornerstone of his first term in office, has pledged to continue cutting bottlenecks Southeast Asia's largest economy in his second term, which starts in October.

His administration has also sought to market Batam, Indonesia's only free trade zone, to investors looking to relocate factories out of China amid a simmering trade war between Beijing and Washington.

Construction of the bridge is due to start in 2020 and take three to four years to complete, the office said.


Advertisement

During a campaign event in April, Widodo vowed to complete the construction of the bridge, according to a report by Jakarta Post. 

The bridge project was first introduced in 2005, said the report. 

Source: Reuters/CNA/ad(hm)
Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-7km-bridge-linking-bintan-and-batam-11711862


From straits time

*Indonesia plans to start building 7km sea bridge linking Batam and Bintan next year*




The government wants to reposition Batam as an alternative shipping and manufacturing hub to Singapore with a potential to draw US$60 billion in new investment.PHOTO: REUTERS
PUBLISHED
JUL 11, 2019, 2:34 PM SGT
FACEBOOKTWITTERWHATSAPP

JAKARTA (BLOOMBERG) - Indonesia plans to start building its longest sea bridge next year to connect two islands near Singapore and boost growth and trade with the neighbouring hub.

The 7km bridge connecting Batam and Bintan will cost as much as 4 trillion rupiah (S$385 million) and construction is set to take three to four years, the country's Cabinet secretariat said in a statement on Thursday (July 11).

President Joko Widodo, who has secured his second term in office, is embarking on a more than US$400 billion (S$542 billion) infrastructure push.


The government wants to reposition Batam as an alternative shipping and manufacturing hub to Singapore with a potential to draw US$60 billion in new investment.

The ministry in charge of public works is preparing a feasibility study and analysing engineering designs, and is aiming to complete these by year end, according to the statement.

Indonesia is developing the Batam area to attract opportunities potentially arising from trade tensions between the US and China, according to Mr Edy Putra Irawady, head of Batam Development Body.



The bridge would also complement Singapore's effort to boost air-passenger traffic by building a fifth terminal for its Changi Airport.

Plans for Batam-Bintan bridge revived[/paste:font]

*Get exclusive insights into Asia from our network of correspondents*
Keep up with the latest in the region with the ST Asian Insider newsletter, delivered to your inbox every weekday

Sign up
Indonesia wants the bridge to reduce logistics costs, improve connectivity and boost tourism in the area.

Mr Joko's administration is also reviewing the possibility to connect Peninsular Malaysia with the Indonesian island of Sumatra, head of the country's toll-road regulator, Mr Danang Parikesit, said in an interview last month.

TO READ THE FULL ARTICLE


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Accordibg to alstom,this hydrogen powered train is to replace their diesel powered armada train,are we going to do the same?



The only reason to use fuel-cell powered train is when there is a lack of investment for railway electrification and there is cheap source of hydrogen. It has little to do with reducing pollution let alone saving the planet. Using hydrogen for powering transportation is basically moving the pollution elsewhere where we can't see them (more convenience)


----------



## barjo

The small holder farmer is the last stance rural economic with unique product like tobacco, chocolate, and coffee, the 3 main product in the world market that the price and demand will always increasing as the consumtion are rising within developing economy growth




*Agricultural Sector of Indonesia*


With its vast and abundant fertile soils Indonesia is a major global key producer of a wide variety of agricultural tropical products, and although agriculture's share of the country's gross domestic product (GDP) has declined markedly during the last five decades, it still provides income for the majority of Indonesian households today. In 2012 this sector employed around 49 million Indonesian individuals, which represents 41 percent of the total Indonesian labour force. But although in absolute numbers the agricultural workforce keeps growing, its relative share of the total Indonesian workforce has declined significantly from 55 percent in the 1980s to 45 percent in the 1990s and currently to 41 percent. Only during the Asian Financial Crisis in the late 1990s this share grew significantly because unemployment in both the industry and services sectors was absorbed by the agriculture sector (mostly informally).

Between the mid-1960s and mid-1980s the percentage of Indonesian land area that was used for agriculture stayed constant at around 21 percent of Indonesia's total land area. However, in the mid-1980s this number rose to almost 25 percent until the late 1990s. Starting from 1998 another upsurge (due to the establishment of large scale plantations - in particular palm oil) made this number reach the current level of 30 percent.

Indonesia's agriculture sector is forecast to continue growing, albeit at a lower pace compared to the industry and services sectors.


* AGRICULTURAL GROWTH
(ANNUAL PERCENT CHANGE)
2010* 2.9
* 2011* 3.0
* 2012* 4.0
* 2013* 3.4¹
* 2014* 2.4¹
*¹* indicates a forecast
*Source: World Bank*

The agricultural sector of Indonesia comprises large plantations (both state-owned and private) and smallholder production modes. The large plantations tend to focus on commodities which are important export products (palm oil and rubber), while the smallhold farmers focus on rice, soybeans, corn, fruits and vegetables_._

The most important agricultural products of Indonesia are:  

* • PALM OIL
 • RUBBER
 • COCOA
 • COFFEE
 • TEA
 • CASSAVA
 • RICE
 • TROPICAL SPICES*
Please click on one of the commodities above in order to read a profound account of each specific commodity. This account includes Indonesia's national production and export (in global perspective), future projections and profiles of Indonesian companies that are involved in the production and export of the particular commodity.

The Indonesian government has placed self sufficiency in certain agricultural products high on the agenda. In particular this applies to rice which by far is the main staple food for the majority of the population; Indonesia has the highest per capita rice consumption in the world (approximately 139 kilo per capita per year). However, the country is still dependent on imports from Vietnam and Thailand to secure the domestic rice supply. Other food crops that have become target of self sufficiency programs are soy beans, corn and sugar. Government sponsored programs are currently being executed and 2014-2015 have been mentioned as the years in which self sufficiency in these food items should be reached. However, it remains doubtful whether these programs can really make significant progress. Since 2007 the government has also started revitalization programs for smallholding farmers in order to raise production.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Also, here's an latepost

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Also, here's an latepost
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Narrow gauge again... Why not standard gauge like in Bandung to Jakarta high speed train. I guess they want to save money with using existing railways


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> Narrow gauge again... Why not standard gauge like in Bandung to Jakarta high speed train. I guess they want to save money with using existing railways



Re gauging means the entire network in Java will also need to be re gauge not just any particular route. Even IF we have the money (of which we don't), doing so will severely disturb all operational timetable which also include freight train.
Beside as long there isn't any need for full fledged sleeper train (of which there isn't any in operation) or long distance high speed train, 1067mm gauge is pretty decent.

FYI some historical fact, it was the Japanese who re gauge the railroad into 1067mm from originally 1435mm back during the Japanese occupation


----------



## Kansel

Home News Berita

*Duh! Giliran Sepeda Nasional Kena Hantaman Produk China*
Efrem Limsan Siregar , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

28 September 2019 14:29






Foto: Ilustrasi/ (Ist PGN)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Industri nasional kembali mendapat tekanan akibat serbuan barang impor dari China. Kali ini dihadapi oleh industri sepeda dalam negeri.

Ketua Asosiasi Industri Persepedaan Indonesia (AIPI), Rudiyono, mengatakan derasnya impor produk China tersebut tidak terlepas dari perjanjian ASEAN-China Free Trade (ACFTA).

"Memang Taiwan ada juga di sini, tapi porsinya tidak signifikan, 90% lebih [impor] berasal dari China. Kita terkena dampak oleh produk China disebabkan banyak hal, yang kami rasakan karena ACFTA, ini membuat kami terpukul," kata Rudiyono dalam talkshow program Profit, CNBC Indonesia, Jumat (27/9/2019).

*Baca:*
Tak Hanya di Ojol, Anterin Saingi Gojek & Grab di Makanan
Ia sepakat bahwa perjanjian kawasan perdagangan bebas ASEAN-China tersebut memang harus dijalankan. Namun demikian, ia mengharap ada kebijakan agar pelaku usaha sepeda nasional tidak menjadi korban akibat impor tersebut.

"Sekarang industri bea masuk unit jadi dan komponen kan sama. Ini konyol, jadi kita tidak dapat insentif, untuk melakukan kegiatan nilai tambah. Hampir di atas 90% sumber unit lengkap atau bahan baku berasal dari China," ucapnya.

Dalam kondisi tersebut, pedagang akan lebih banyak memilih impor tersebut ketimbang memanfaatkan industri dalam negeri.

*Baca:*
Duh, Gimana Nih Kok Emas Antam Harganya Nggak Naik-Naik? 
"Kita kan sudah investasi besar, pedagang pasti daripada memikirkan industri, investasi besar, mending dagang, bea masuk sama," tambahnya.

Ketika ditanya soal besaran bea masuk, dia mengatakan belum ideal. "Bukan kecilnya, tetapi idealnya harga BM komponen lebih redah dari barang jadinya. Ini supaya bisa masuk ke pasar, kita membuat impor lebih menguntungkan. Minimal harusnya sama. Kita membuat dengan bahan baku dari luar, menjadi produk jadi, minimal sama supaya kompetitif."


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> *Duh! Giliran Sepeda Nasional Kena Hantaman Produk China*
> Efrem Limsan Siregar , CNBC Indonesia



It is very obvious to me that the reporter / journalist who wrote the article doesn't have the slightest clue of bicycle.

Polygon bicycle are far more expensive because they need to import most of the components (including the frame), and all those components are on the premium side. And I've got to admit their bicycle are top notch quality.

Eventually customer will have more option whether to buy premium bicycle such as those from Polygon or cheaper but sub-par component & quality.

About a year ago I began to consider buying a bicycle to fulfill my specific requirement (hard-tail cross country type), after looking at Polygon bikes I can't find any that fit my requirement (frame geometry doesn't fit) and even if there is any the price tag will be above my budget. Eventually I forgo my plan to buy any bicycle entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> It is very obvious to me that the reporter / journalist who wrote the article doesn't have the slightest clue of bicycle.
> 
> Polygon bicycle are far more expensive because they need to import most of the components (including the frame), and all those components are on the premium side. And I've got to admit their bicycle are top notch quality.
> 
> Eventually customer will have more option whether to buy premium bicycle such as those from Polygon or cheaper but sub-par component & quality.
> 
> About a year ago I began to consider buying a bicycle to fulfill my specific requirement (hard-tail cross country type), after looking at Polygon bikes I can't find any that fit my requirement (frame geometry doesn't fit) and even if there is any the price tag will be above my budget. Eventually I forgo my plan to buy any bicycle entirely.



The big three local bikes is Polygon, United bikes and Wimcycle. All of them offered kinda upper range bikes and premium with Japanese or German made spares parts or alloy, the rest is not so well known bikes brand with mostly Chinese spares.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> The big three local bikes is Polygon, United bikes and Wimcycle. All of them offered kinda upper range bikes and premium with Japanese or German made spares parts or alloy, the rest is not so well known bikes brand with mostly Chinese spares.



Exactly my point. All those parts need to be imported and expensive. For example those aluminium frame tube they were using were imported from Taiwan, all from the same company (forgot the company name). Shinano used to have a factory at Batam, but they close down around 2008 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kansel

NEWS
*Indonesia among countries welcome to visit Russia’s St. Petersburg using free e-visas*




News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Sat, September 28, 2019 / 11:49 am

_




St. Petersburg is the country’s second-largest city and boasts many cultural attractions, such as the Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, State Hermitage Museum, Peterhof Palace, Winter Palace and Peter and Paul Fortress.(Shutterstock/FOTOGRIN)

Indonesians will be among the citizens of 53 countries permitted to enter Russia via St. Petersburg and nearby Leningrad using free electronic visas, according to a statement received by The Jakarta Post on Friday.

“Starting Oct. 1, Pulkovo St. Petersburg Airport will serve tourists from 53 countries entering the Russian Federation with free electronic visas,” read the statement, adding that all the necessary technical and organizational measures, as well as border control facilities, had been prepared by the airport.

In addition to Indonesia, other countries mentioned in the list are Austria, Andorra, Bahrain, Belgium, Bulgaria, China and Taiwan, Czech Republic, Croatia, Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Hungary, Germany, Greece, India, Iran, Ireland, Iceland, Italy, Kuwait, Finland, France, Japan, Latvia, Lithuania, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Malta, Mexico, Monaco, Netherlands, North Korea, North Macedonia, Norway, Oman, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Romania, San Marino, Saudi Arabia, Serbia, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey and the Vatican.

Read also: Russia hatches plan to become top tourist draw

Aside from tourists, travelers with business and humanitarian purposes at the Russian cultural capital can also apply online for a free visa.

“The application can be made no later than four and no earlier than 20 days before the expected date of entry. Visitors will be able to stay in Russia for eight days out of the 30-day validity period.”

Application for the e-visas will be available starting on Tuesday on the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation’s information portal. 

The fourth-busiest airport in Russia, Pulkovo St. Petersburg Airport welcomed up to 13.2 million passengers between January and August.

St. Petersburg itself is the country’s second-largest city and boasts many cultural attractions, such as the Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, State Hermitage Museum, Peterhof Palace, Winter Palace and Peter and Paul Fortress. (kes)
_


----------



## barjo

Furniture Export fron Indonesia



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
We're back in trem? I heard Jakarta want's trem too


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ Yes, some of Jakarta busway line will converted to trem line in the future. BPTJ already make a roadmap for it. just wait and see.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Bungaterakhir said:


> ^^ Yes, some of Jakarta busway line will converted to trem line in the future. BPTJ already make a roadmap for it. just wait and see.


Pakai jalur khusus? Nanti kaya saat ini banyak yang masuk jalur khusus dan akhirnya malah macet.


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> Pakai jalur khusus? Nanti kaya saat ini banyak yang masuk jalur khusus dan akhirnya malah macet.



No one dared to cross Train line, even it is a tram


----------



## Nike

*World Bank Approves $150 Million Geothermal Energy Loan*
Translator: 
*Antara*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
29 September 2019 19:00 WIB









TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors has approved a US$150 million loan for Indonesia to scale up investments in geothermal energy by reducing the risks of early-stage exploration. The loan is accompanied by $127.5 million in grants from the Green Climate Fund and the Clean Technology Fund, two institutions supporting climate-friendly development, based on a statement from the World Bank received in Jakarta Saturday.

Geothermal energy is expected to play a significant role in reducing Indonesia’s greenhouse gas emissions. As a clean and renewable energy source that provides power continuously, geothermal can reduce the country’s dependence on coal-fired power and other fossil fuels. If geothermal resources can be accessed easily, costs are competitive with coal and natural gas.

"Indonesia’s geothermal sector has vast potential and our current installed geothermal power capacity is already the second largest in the world," Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani said.

Ads by Kiosked

Geothermal is environmentally sustainable and developing this sector is an integral part of Indonesia’s overall energy security, as well as making the country less dependent on imported fuels.

Therefore, the Government of Indonesia is strongly committed to encourage participation by developers in exploring the geothermal potential and to provide support through this risk mitigation facility, Sri Mulyani remarked.

Under the Indonesia Geothermal Resource Risk Mitigation (GREM) project, the financing will help public and private sector developers to mitigate risks in exploration of geothermal resources, including covering a part of the cost in case of unsuccessful exploration.

The project will also finance technical assistance and capacity building of key stakeholders in the geothermal sector.

"To achieve the government’s target of 23 percent renewable energy mix by 2025 requires contributions from geothermal development of about 7 percent or equal to 7,000 MW. It is an ambitious and huge development with a total investment of $35 billion," said FX Sutijastoto, Director General of New, Renewable Energy, and Energy Conservation, of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources.

Geothermal projects are risky investments especially at the exploration stage, and no financial institutions provide funding for this early stage.

"We are happy to welcome the GREM facility, dedicated to financing exploration activities and provides a risk-sharing instrument. The project would help answer a big challenge in exploration financing and contribute to the success of Indonesia’s geothermal development," FX Sutijastoto said.

The cost of exploration drilling is relatively small compared to the total cost of developing geothermal power. However, it is the riskiest phase and finding this initial capital has proven to be challenging for developers since they may not recover the cost if the drilling reveals that the geothermal resource is not economically viable.

"Financing for exploration drilling has been among the main barriers for geothermal expansion in Indonesia. Overcoming this hurdle will allow Indonesia to fully tap into the country’s large geothermal potential. The World Bank is committed to helping Indonesia achieve universal access to electricity as for a cornerstone for economic growth, job creation, and prosperity for the citizens of Indonesia," World Bank Country Director for Indonesia and Timor-Leste Rodrigo A. Chaves said.

ANTARA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1253751/world-bank-approves-150-million-geothermal-energy-loan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Local content for each wuling vehicle model :
Confero 55%
cortez 47%
Almaz 43,5% 
source : https://www.liputan6.com/otomotif/r...andungan-lokal-wuling-almaz-berlogo-chevrolet

*Wuling Officially Begins Export Activities to the World Market*
source : Link






Cikarang, 25 September 2019 – Wuling Motors (Wuling) inaugurated the first export of its SUV products to number of countries in Southeast Asia and Oceania today. The event titled ‘Together with Indonesia for the World’ held at the Wuling Factory – Central Cikarang marks the beginning of *unit shipments to Thailand, Brunei and Fiji. This step is carried out in order to expand the international market.*

Since it was inaugurated on July 11, 2017, Wuling has continued to produce various line up to reach more than 30,000 units that have received by Indonesian consumers. There are four vehicle models made at the Wuling factory, the Confero series which is Wuling’s first MPV, the Cortez series that plays in the Medium MPV segment, Formo for the Light Commercial Vehicle market, and Almaz, Smart Technology SUV.






Besides being supported with complete facilities, the Wuling factory also carries advanced technology. Starting from Press Shop which is equipped with a robotic system with a capacity of average 8 Strokes per Minute (SPM). To unify various components, a welding process with 3 dimensional measurements is used through the Coordinate Measuring Machine (CMM) in Body Shop. The next process is painting which applies the 3C1B (3-coat 1-bake) process. Then, the assembly process ends with General Assembly and Vehicle Quality Test (Static dan Dynamic Test), to ensure that every component installed is functioning and the product meets the standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Probably will be replaced by stadler train hasil kolaborasi inka-stadler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Investment in national strategic projects reaches Rp4.183 trillion*
2nd Oct 2019 19:16





Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution (Antara)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The current investment in 223 strategic national projects has reached Rp4.183 trillion as per the medium-term national development plan 2015-2019, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Darmin Nasution has said. The government has designated 37 of the 223 national strategic projects as priority projects with a total investment of Rp2.500 trillion, he said in Jakarta Wednesday.

The Committee for the Accelerated Procurement of Priority Infrastructures (KPPIP) will supervise the implementation of the priority projects, he said.

"In our GDP (gross domestic product) the percentage of infrastructures in the early days after the (financial) crisis dropped, so it posed an obstacle towards our development," he said.

To encourage infrastructure development, the government needs financial support from various parties particularly the private sector so it plans to issue several policies covering the fiscal, institutional and regulation aspects, he said.

"Of course, (the financial source of) small infrastructures on a regional scale will be the state budget. However, (the financial source of) strategic infrastructures will mostly come from private companies, state-owned companies and the state budget," he said.

In the fiscal aspect, the government has developed various financing and insurance facilities including viability gap fund (VGF), availability payment, and tax incentives to attract investors for non-financial projects. 

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...al-strategic-projects-reaches-rp4183-trillion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Visi misi yang ter arah tinggal eksekusi nya nanti,hoping the best for 2020-2024 cabinet


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

*Interesting infographics tourism and transportasion growth in Indonesia*

*Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi Februari 2019 (ketiga)*
04 April 2019 22:00


(Ilustrasi : Istimewa).

*"Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Harga Perdagangan Besar Februari 2019"*
*"Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi Februari 2019 (kedua)"*
*"Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi Februari 2019"*
*Beritahati.com, Jakarta* - Badan Pusat Statistik rutin merilis secara resmi soal pertumbuhan ekonomi Indonesia yang dilihat dari beberapa bidang, yakni Inflasi, Nilai Tukar Petani serta Harga Produsen Gabah dan Beras, Parisiwsata dan Transportasi, sampai Indeks Harga Perdagangan Besar.


Rilis dilakukan kepada wartawan dari berbagai media dua kali dalam satu bulan, melalui pemaparan langsung dari Ketua BPS, Suhariyanto.


Untuk periode pertumbuhan Maret 2019, BPS merilis pula Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi dalam bentuk infografis sebagai berikut :


----------



## mejikuhibiu

barjo said:


> *Interesting infographics tourism and transportasion growth in Indonesia*
> 
> *Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi Februari 2019 (ketiga)*
> 04 April 2019 22:00
> 
> 
> (Ilustrasi : Istimewa).
> 
> *"Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Harga Perdagangan Besar Februari 2019"*
> *"Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi Februari 2019 (kedua)"*
> *"Infografis BPS : Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi Februari 2019"*
> *Beritahati.com, Jakarta* - Badan Pusat Statistik rutin merilis secara resmi soal pertumbuhan ekonomi Indonesia yang dilihat dari beberapa bidang, yakni Inflasi, Nilai Tukar Petani serta Harga Produsen Gabah dan Beras, Parisiwsata dan Transportasi, sampai Indeks Harga Perdagangan Besar.
> 
> 
> Rilis dilakukan kepada wartawan dari berbagai media dua kali dalam satu bulan, melalui pemaparan langsung dari Ketua BPS, Suhariyanto.
> 
> 
> Untuk periode pertumbuhan Maret 2019, BPS merilis pula Perkembangan Pariwisata dan Transportasi dalam bentuk infografis sebagai berikut :


Adanya pola peralihan moda transportasi dari pesawat ke kapal laut untuk luar p.jawa dan kereta api utk pulau jawa.. effect harga tiket pesawat mahal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

mejikuhibiu said:


> Adanya pola peralihan moda transportasi dari pesawat ke kapal laut untuk luar p.jawa dan kereta api utk pulau jawa.. effect harga tiket pesawat mahal..


Semenjak PJKA berubah jadi PT layanannya berubah total, persaingan antar penyedia moda transportasinya makin tinggi (di udara persaingan antar maskapai makin tidak sehat juga) cuma PELNI yg blm klihatan gregetnya

Keuntungan naiknya harga tiket merasionalkan persaingan supaya tidak ada maskapai cepat bangkrut dan armada n layanan bobrok juga bro


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Probably will be replaced by stadler train hasil kolaborasi inka-stadler



they need to follow japan standard, and the system too. not that easy. INKA-Stadler train proposed for inter-city train outside of jabodetabek.


----------



## Nike

*OVO is Indonesia's fifth billion dollar firm: Communication Minister*
5th Oct 2019 20:23





Minister of Communication and Informatics, Rudiantara, in Jakarta on Saturday, Oct 5, 2019. (ANTARA/Arindra Meodia/Sw)

Jakarta (ANTARA) -
Minister of Communication and Informatics Rudiantara has noted that OVO, a digital wallet provider start-up, has become Indonesia's fifth unicorn company, valued at more than USD one billion.

"I have talked with its founder, and it is, indeed at over one billion. I dare to speak up about this after receiving direct confirmation," Rudiantara said in Jakarta on Saturday.

According to data provided by a company analysis firm, CB Insights, valuation of OVO reached USD 2.9 billion, as of March 14, 2019.

"We are very grateful about this, since we have targeted five unicorns as of the end of 2019. Yet, before that target was reached there was already a new one. We welcome OVO as a new Indonesian unicorn, established in Indonesia," Rudiantara added.

Earlier, it was announced that Indonesia has three start-up companies that reached unicorn status, including Traveloka, Bukalapak, and Tokopedia.

"I pinned high hopes that the target will be exceeded, since there are more unicorn-potential start-up companies for this year," Rudiantara added.

He hinted that these companies are coming from the education sector, noting, "Logically, 20 percent of the national budget is aimed for educational purposes, while five percent is for health. How could it be possible, if there are no unicorns from these sectors?"
Related news: OVO to accelerate success of Lippo Group's diverse businesses through Deep Business Analytics using Kinetica and NVIDIA technology

(INE)
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...th-billion-dollar-firm-communication-minister


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Nike said:


> *OVO is Indonesia's fifth billion dollar firm: Communication Minister*
> 5th Oct 2019 20:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Communication and Informatics, Rudiantara, in Jakarta on Saturday, Oct 5, 2019. (ANTARA/Arindra Meodia/Sw)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) -
> Minister of Communication and Informatics Rudiantara has noted that OVO, a digital wallet provider start-up, has become Indonesia's fifth unicorn company, valued at more than USD one billion.
> 
> "I have talked with its founder, and it is, indeed at over one billion. I dare to speak up about this after receiving direct confirmation," Rudiantara said in Jakarta on Saturday.
> 
> According to data provided by a company analysis firm, CB Insights, valuation of OVO reached USD 2.9 billion, as of March 14, 2019.
> 
> "We are very grateful about this, since we have targeted five unicorns as of the end of 2019. Yet, before that target was reached there was already a new one. We welcome OVO as a new Indonesian unicorn, established in Indonesia," Rudiantara added.
> 
> Earlier, it was announced that Indonesia has three start-up companies that reached unicorn status, including Traveloka, Bukalapak, and Tokopedia.
> 
> "I pinned high hopes that the target will be exceeded, since there are more unicorn-potential start-up companies for this year," Rudiantara added.
> 
> He hinted that these companies are coming from the education sector, noting, "Logically, 20 percent of the national budget is aimed for educational purposes, while five percent is for health. How could it be possible, if there are no unicorns from these sectors?"
> Related news: OVO to accelerate success of Lippo Group's diverse businesses through Deep Business Analytics using Kinetica and NVIDIA technology
> 
> (INE)
> Editor: Suharto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...th-billion-dollar-firm-communication-minister


"Logically, 20 percent of the national budget is aimed for educational purposes, while five percent is for health. How could it be possible, if there are no unicorns from these sectors?"

Hahahaha. 

Pendidikan sejak dulu ga maju karena birokrasi dan korupsi. Guru sekolah negeri lebih banyak menghabiskan waktu untuk urusan birokrasi ketimbang mengajar. Makanya ketika ada perubahan syarat seperti membuat buku, artikel ilmiah dll, untuk mendapatkan kredit banyak yang ga suka bukan karena ga bisa, waktunya ga ada karena habis ngurus birokrasi yang ribet.

Lalu pemilihan kepala sekolah yang secara sistem open dengan jual beli jabatan.

Ditambah dengan sistem pelatihan guru sekolah negeri yang nggak efektif.


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> "Logically, 20 percent of the national budget is aimed for educational purposes, while five percent is for health. How could it be possible, if there are no unicorns from these sectors?"
> 
> Hahahaha.
> 
> Pendidikan sejak dulu ga maju karena birokrasi dan korupsi. Guru sekolah negeri lebih banyak menghabiskan waktu untuk urusan birokrasi ketimbang mengajar. Makanya ketika ada perubahan syarat seperti membuat buku, artikel ilmiah dll, untuk mendapatkan kredit banyak yang ga suka bukan karena ga bisa, waktunya ga ada karena habis ngurus birokrasi yang ribet.
> 
> Lalu pemilihan kepala sekolah yang secara sistem open dengan jual beli jabatan.
> 
> Ditambah dengan sistem pelatihan guru sekolah negeri yang nggak efektif.


Emang yg dipikir ma yg diomongin ma artikel tu edukasi dimaksud sektor formal? LOL


----------



## barjo

*Posted several years ago but relevant with today economic prediction*

*Indonesia’s Future Lies in Its Informal Sector*
Clear property rights would bring the country's "dead capital" to life.
*Saturday, September 9, 2017*









*Alfi Syahrin Ario Waskito*
Politics Street Business Indonesia Property Rights
When people are asked to share their thoughts on Indonesia, what usually comes to their mind first is the image of a populous Third-World country, a huge, tropical archipelago where people still live in the rain forest, and of course famous tourist hotspots such as the island of Bali.

Indonesia, with its 250 million inhabitants, has become the economic powerhouse of Southeast Asia.



But there is much more to it than these clichés.

Having spent the better part of my life in Indonesia, I can assure you that there are many more things to discover about the country, including some valuable lessons when it comes to economic development and the role market reforms play for it.

Indonesia, with its 250 million inhabitants, has become the economic powerhouse of Southeast Asia, as indicated by the fact that among the G20 states, only China has a faster-growing economy.

Despite this amazing economic growth, the ideas of classical liberalism are still met with bewilderment, if not scornful rejection by the vast majority of the population. An exception to the rule is a group of ordinary Indonesians who work in the informal sector.

Buzzing Streets, Busy Vendors

Let me share a story with you to explain what I mean:

In Indonesia, the easiest way to find a good, affordable meal is to go to one of the innumerable street food vendors scattered across the country’s biggest cities.

Hidden between Jakarta’s massive skyscrapers, you can find them selling their products in the side streets of the main traffic lanes. They offer a large variety of meals such as fried rice, porridge, fried chicken or deep-fried catfish. One of my favorite food stalls is operated by Budi, a short, sharp-eyed man of 39 years.

"Why, then, do I not make the first step myself and try to help others?”



Being from a little village in Indonesia and lacking any kind of formal education, it may be hard to imagine that Budi can make a living in such a big city (the Greater Jakarta metropolitan area is the second largest in the world, totaling a whopping 30.2 million inhabitants). But, against all odds, he’s become very successful with his business, selling deep-fried catfish. His consumers come from every conceivable socio-economic background, from people who rely on old bicycles to make their daily commute to white-collar workers with expensive European sports cars.

The profit he makes with his food stall is partly used to fund a scholarship for children in his native village.

When I asked him why he does it, he replied: “Back in my days, it was very hard to get a proper education if you weren’t from a rich family. The government itself doesn’t help you at all (there are no subsidies for education). But people cannot wait until something as uncertain as the government steps in. Why, then, do I not make the first step myself and try to help others?”

Budi is by no means an exception: in Indonesia, there are many people like him; self-employed businessmen from small villages who came to major cities like Jakarta as street vendors, and who would send profits home to help their relatives and friends.

Targets Of The Government’s Whims

Around 60 percent of Indonesia’s economy relies on this informal sector. The story that locals tell is that “in Indonesia, you can easily start a business by selling fried rice today, and if you go bankrupt, you can start again by selling porridge tomorrow.”

Regulatory excesses have long been a defining feature of Indonesia‘s bureaucracy.



Unfortunately, there are dire threats to fortune seekers in Indonesia. Because of their unclear legal status, they became subject to arbitrary extortion by government officials. Vendors unable to pay on the spot risk the destruction of their stall, disregarding even the most fundamental aspects of property rights.

Budi, too, has been a victim of these heinous attacks: “In my ten years doing business, I was facing eviction during five of them, and once my stall was destroyed by officials even though I am always paying the extortion fee”, he says. As with many other developing countries, the government’s employees rarely abide by the rule of law, and corruption is rampant.

Why don’t Budi and his fellow businessmen just move their businesses out of this gray area by registering them? They no doubt would like to do so, but it isn’t quite so simple.

Regulatory excesses have long been a defining feature of Indonesia‘s bureaucracy, requiring a myriad of special permits before any private business can officially resume its activities. The upshot is that for the average Indonesian businessman, the status quo – with all its obvious drawbacks – is still the cheaper solution. You’ll find this confirmed in the Heritage Foundation’s annual Index of Economic Freedom, where Indonesia ranks a mere 84th, far behind its neighbors Malaysia, Singapore or the Philippines.

Even though property rights are by and large respected, enforcement is inefficient and unreliable, and registering property can be difficult. The judiciary has demonstrated independence in some cases, but the court system remains plagued by corruption and other temptations.

Dead capital cannot create value for the poor.



Entrepreneurial Potential Bound in Artificial Chains

All of this reminds me of the work of the famous Peruvian economist Hernando de Soto and his insights into “dead capital.”

“Dead capital” is de Soto’s term for an asset that cannot easily be bought, sold, valued, or used as collateral to raise investment capital.

Take slums for example: the poverty of its inhabitants is so salient that we massively underestimate how much capital these people might own. These possessions, however, do not constitute fully-exploitable assets. Dead capital cannot, therefore, create value for the poor.

Contrast this with how the OECD countries handle the situation. All of them have devised a formal property system of titles and title registers that include real estate used for homes or businesses. De Soto claims that this is in large part why some nations are rich while others are stuck in poverty. Or, in his own words, “With titles, shares and property laws, people could suddenly go beyond looking at their assets as they are — houses used for shelter—to thinking about what they could be—things like security for credit to start or expand a business.” The people of poor nations hold the key to a more prosperous future in their own hands, but their governments prevent them from using it.

It shouldn’t be surprising to see the ideas of liberty become a hope for Indonesians like Budi.



While the situation in Indonesia isn’t nearly as bleak as in other parts of the world, de Soto’s insights still apply. Many entrepreneurs from the informal sector cannot take their businesses to the next stage because of legal barriers. Banks are usually afraid to lend them money because the informal sector cannot provide them with the collateral they are looking for.

Thus, a vicious cycle is set in motion. Businesses are held back from evolving as a result of excess regulation. Then, because they are prevented from growing, they won’t find any creditors that could help them to overcome legal obstacles.

Some Hope For The Future?

It shouldn’t be surprising to see the ideas of liberty, particularly its economic implications—such as free markets, property rights, and small government—become a hope for Indonesians like Budi.

In fact, we are finally now seeing some overdue bureaucratic reforms being undertaken, spearheaded by small entrepreneurs. Many major cities in Indonesia have already revised laws that allowed the targeting of informal sellers for extortion, and have cut the number of permits businesses need to be legitimized.

There is still a long way to go but the recent liberal turn in economic policy has instilled new hopes in the country’s thrifty sellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Telkom to invest around Rp 1 trillion in cloud data centers next year*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, October 4, 2019 / 12:45 pm



Telkomsigma data center. (telkomsigma.co.id/-)
Publicly listed state telecommunication giant PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom) plans to invest in additional data centers in the country as a facilitator for clients with big data needs. Construction will only commence next year but Telkom is already acquiring plots of land.

Telkom chief financial officer Harry Mozarta Zen said land purchases were being carried out gradually across Indonesia. According to him, it is still difficult to accurately estimate the investment value of Telkom’s data centers since clients that are interested in becoming one of the data centers’ tenants are still growing.

“A data center will only be constructed if there is enough demand from our clients. If we had planned to construct a specific amount of centers and turns out the demand is higher than expected, it is possible for us to build more centers to accommodate as many clients as possible,” Harry told _The Jakarta Post _at the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry building in Jakarta on Thursday.

When asked for a rough estimate, Harry claimed that the investment value of the new data centers by the start of construction next year would be approximately Rp 1 trillion (US$ 70.6 million). 

Telkom already runs data centers called NeuCentrlX spread across 17 locations. Out of all the branches, 11 are located in Indonesia, three in Singapore and one in Hong Kong.

The existing data centers are operated by Telkom subsidiary PT Sigma Cipta Caraka or Telkomsigma. The company has more than 283 clients, mostly from the banking and financial service sectors. According to Harry, the new data centers will also be operated by Telkomsigma.

“NeuCentralX centers collect, analyzes and simplifies patterns for its users. We also act as a secure network provider for transferring big data online,” said Telkom wholesale and international services director Edwin Aristiawan during the Indonesia Cloud & Data Center Convention in South Jakarta last month.

Telkom’s decision to construct more data centers came not too long after search engine giant Google announced that it was planning to open a Google Cloud Region data center in Indonesia next year. Google’s centers will configure big data using its cloud system and will serve clients throughout Southeast Asia.

Data centers enable its users to read patterns such as consumer preference or habits using big data technology and are increasingly being used by enterprises in Indonesia to optimize operations. (bry)



barjo said:


> *Posted several years ago but relevant with today economic prediction*
> 
> *Indonesia’s Future Lies in Its Informal Sector*
> Clear property rights would bring the country's "dead capital" to life.
> *Saturday, September 9, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alfi Syahrin Ario Waskito*
> Politics Street Business Indonesia Property Rights
> When people are asked to share their thoughts on Indonesia, what usually comes to their mind first is the image of a populous Third-World country, a huge, tropical archipelago where people still live in the rain forest, and of course famous tourist hotspots such as the island of Bali.
> 
> Indonesia, with its 250 million inhabitants, has become the economic powerhouse of Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> But there is much more to it than these clichés.
> 
> Having spent the better part of my life in Indonesia, I can assure you that there are many more things to discover about the country, including some valuable lessons when it comes to economic development and the role market reforms play for it.
> 
> Indonesia, with its 250 million inhabitants, has become the economic powerhouse of Southeast Asia, as indicated by the fact that among the G20 states, only China has a faster-growing economy.
> 
> Despite this amazing economic growth, the ideas of classical liberalism are still met with bewilderment, if not scornful rejection by the vast majority of the population. An exception to the rule is a group of ordinary Indonesians who work in the informal sector.
> 
> Buzzing Streets, Busy Vendors
> 
> Let me share a story with you to explain what I mean:
> 
> In Indonesia, the easiest way to find a good, affordable meal is to go to one of the innumerable street food vendors scattered across the country’s biggest cities.
> 
> Hidden between Jakarta’s massive skyscrapers, you can find them selling their products in the side streets of the main traffic lanes. They offer a large variety of meals such as fried rice, porridge, fried chicken or deep-fried catfish. One of my favorite food stalls is operated by Budi, a short, sharp-eyed man of 39 years.
> 
> "Why, then, do I not make the first step myself and try to help others?”
> 
> 
> 
> Being from a little village in Indonesia and lacking any kind of formal education, it may be hard to imagine that Budi can make a living in such a big city (the Greater Jakarta metropolitan area is the second largest in the world, totaling a whopping 30.2 million inhabitants). But, against all odds, he’s become very successful with his business, selling deep-fried catfish. His consumers come from every conceivable socio-economic background, from people who rely on old bicycles to make their daily commute to white-collar workers with expensive European sports cars.
> 
> The profit he makes with his food stall is partly used to fund a scholarship for children in his native village.
> 
> When I asked him why he does it, he replied: “Back in my days, it was very hard to get a proper education if you weren’t from a rich family. The government itself doesn’t help you at all (there are no subsidies for education). But people cannot wait until something as uncertain as the government steps in. Why, then, do I not make the first step myself and try to help others?”
> 
> Budi is by no means an exception: in Indonesia, there are many people like him; self-employed businessmen from small villages who came to major cities like Jakarta as street vendors, and who would send profits home to help their relatives and friends.
> 
> Targets Of The Government’s Whims
> 
> Around 60 percent of Indonesia’s economy relies on this informal sector. The story that locals tell is that “in Indonesia, you can easily start a business by selling fried rice today, and if you go bankrupt, you can start again by selling porridge tomorrow.”
> 
> Regulatory excesses have long been a defining feature of Indonesia‘s bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are dire threats to fortune seekers in Indonesia. Because of their unclear legal status, they became subject to arbitrary extortion by government officials. Vendors unable to pay on the spot risk the destruction of their stall, disregarding even the most fundamental aspects of property rights.
> 
> Budi, too, has been a victim of these heinous attacks: “In my ten years doing business, I was facing eviction during five of them, and once my stall was destroyed by officials even though I am always paying the extortion fee”, he says. As with many other developing countries, the government’s employees rarely abide by the rule of law, and corruption is rampant.
> 
> Why don’t Budi and his fellow businessmen just move their businesses out of this gray area by registering them? They no doubt would like to do so, but it isn’t quite so simple.
> 
> Regulatory excesses have long been a defining feature of Indonesia‘s bureaucracy, requiring a myriad of special permits before any private business can officially resume its activities. The upshot is that for the average Indonesian businessman, the status quo – with all its obvious drawbacks – is still the cheaper solution. You’ll find this confirmed in the Heritage Foundation’s annual Index of Economic Freedom, where Indonesia ranks a mere 84th, far behind its neighbors Malaysia, Singapore or the Philippines.
> 
> Even though property rights are by and large respected, enforcement is inefficient and unreliable, and registering property can be difficult. The judiciary has demonstrated independence in some cases, but the court system remains plagued by corruption and other temptations.
> 
> Dead capital cannot create value for the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Entrepreneurial Potential Bound in Artificial Chains
> 
> All of this reminds me of the work of the famous Peruvian economist Hernando de Soto and his insights into “dead capital.”
> 
> “Dead capital” is de Soto’s term for an asset that cannot easily be bought, sold, valued, or used as collateral to raise investment capital.
> 
> Take slums for example: the poverty of its inhabitants is so salient that we massively underestimate how much capital these people might own. These possessions, however, do not constitute fully-exploitable assets. Dead capital cannot, therefore, create value for the poor.
> 
> Contrast this with how the OECD countries handle the situation. All of them have devised a formal property system of titles and title registers that include real estate used for homes or businesses. De Soto claims that this is in large part why some nations are rich while others are stuck in poverty. Or, in his own words, “With titles, shares and property laws, people could suddenly go beyond looking at their assets as they are — houses used for shelter—to thinking about what they could be—things like security for credit to start or expand a business.” The people of poor nations hold the key to a more prosperous future in their own hands, but their governments prevent them from using it.
> 
> It shouldn’t be surprising to see the ideas of liberty become a hope for Indonesians like Budi.
> 
> 
> 
> While the situation in Indonesia isn’t nearly as bleak as in other parts of the world, de Soto’s insights still apply. Many entrepreneurs from the informal sector cannot take their businesses to the next stage because of legal barriers. Banks are usually afraid to lend them money because the informal sector cannot provide them with the collateral they are looking for.
> 
> Thus, a vicious cycle is set in motion. Businesses are held back from evolving as a result of excess regulation. Then, because they are prevented from growing, they won’t find any creditors that could help them to overcome legal obstacles.
> 
> Some Hope For The Future?
> 
> It shouldn’t be surprising to see the ideas of liberty, particularly its economic implications—such as free markets, property rights, and small government—become a hope for Indonesians like Budi.
> 
> In fact, we are finally now seeing some overdue bureaucratic reforms being undertaken, spearheaded by small entrepreneurs. Many major cities in Indonesia have already revised laws that allowed the targeting of informal sellers for extortion, and have cut the number of permits businesses need to be legitimized.
> 
> There is still a long way to go but the recent liberal turn in economic policy has instilled new hopes in the country’s thrifty sellers.



I am all to legalized such small entrepeneur and provide them with protection uphold by legal means and in turn to take Tax from them instead letting corrupt officers taking extortion security fee from them. Easy to starting of business condition in Indonesia is very lax today, need reform in this sector. Small and medium enterprise is a very lucrative area to be taxed as we are severely lacking proper means to get data of them and failed to provide basic protection and legalized their business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> *Telkom to invest around Rp 1 trillion in cloud data centers next year*
> 
> News Desk
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Fri, October 4, 2019 / 12:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Telkomsigma data center. (telkomsigma.co.id/-)
> Publicly listed state telecommunication giant PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom) plans to invest in additional data centers in the country as a facilitator for clients with big data needs. Construction will only commence next year but Telkom is already acquiring plots of land.
> 
> Telkom chief financial officer Harry Mozarta Zen said land purchases were being carried out gradually across Indonesia. According to him, it is still difficult to accurately estimate the investment value of Telkom’s data centers since clients that are interested in becoming one of the data centers’ tenants are still growing.
> 
> “A data center will only be constructed if there is enough demand from our clients. If we had planned to construct a specific amount of centers and turns out the demand is higher than expected, it is possible for us to build more centers to accommodate as many clients as possible,” Harry told _The Jakarta Post _at the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry building in Jakarta on Thursday.
> 
> When asked for a rough estimate, Harry claimed that the investment value of the new data centers by the start of construction next year would be approximately Rp 1 trillion (US$ 70.6 million).
> 
> Telkom already runs data centers called NeuCentrlX spread across 17 locations. Out of all the branches, 11 are located in Indonesia, three in Singapore and one in Hong Kong.
> 
> The existing data centers are operated by Telkom subsidiary PT Sigma Cipta Caraka or Telkomsigma. The company has more than 283 clients, mostly from the banking and financial service sectors. According to Harry, the new data centers will also be operated by Telkomsigma.
> 
> “NeuCentralX centers collect, analyzes and simplifies patterns for its users. We also act as a secure network provider for transferring big data online,” said Telkom wholesale and international services director Edwin Aristiawan during the Indonesia Cloud & Data Center Convention in South Jakarta last month.
> 
> Telkom’s decision to construct more data centers came not too long after search engine giant Google announced that it was planning to open a Google Cloud Region data center in Indonesia next year. Google’s centers will configure big data using its cloud system and will serve clients throughout Southeast Asia.
> 
> Data centers enable its users to read patterns such as consumer preference or habits using big data technology and are increasingly being used by enterprises in Indonesia to optimize operations. (bry)
> 
> 
> 
> I am all to legalized such small entrepeneur and provide them with protection uphold by legal means and in turn to take Tax from them instead letting corrupt officers taking extortion security fee from them. Easy to starting of business condition in Indonesia is very lax today, need reform in this sector. Small and medium enterprise is a very lucrative area to be taxed as we are severely lacking proper means to get data of them and failed to provide basic protection and legalized their business


Agree sis, beberapa kasus menarik dengan pengeluaran sertifikat HGU dan berkembangnya bisnis agrowista dan agroindustri juga menarik, negara bermitra dengan masyarakat untuk melakukan social enterprenuership, dengan mendirikan lembaga usaha berupa koprasi, selain cost rendah dan penyertaan modal bisa dibantu, sosial bisnis dengan pemberdayaan lebih sustainable dibandingkan sektor privat lainnya. Pemerintah juga bisa terus memantau perkembangan ekonomi dan bisnis tanpa ribet kucing2an diantara tikus2 kantornya


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## barjo

Some said our No. 13 UUK (labour laws) that aims to protect workers need to be revise immedietly, we have the highest cost of labour payment check when workers is fired or contract terminated. But this is how goverment also protect the workers from being exploited from naughty relocated foreign TNC/MNC


indonesiaeconomicforum,
Source: Kompas, October 7 2019
Writer: Akhdi Martin Pratama, Editor: Bambang Priyo Jatmiko

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com – Indonesia is said to be the only country in ASEAN to have lost its chance in taking advantage of the trade war’s effects between the United States and China. 

Many Chinese companies chose other countries instead of Indonesia in regard to business relocations. 

Lee Ju Ye, a Singaporean economist, said that Vietnam emerged as the “biggest beneficiary” with a surge in 73 percent of foreign direct investment inflows from China and Hong Kong last year.

In the first half of 2019, FDI applications in Vietnam jumped 211 percent.

It was not only Vietnam but also Malaysia that also recorded an increase in Chinese FDI earlier this year after a decline in the past two years. 

Meanwhile, Singapore has also benefited, because companies moving to Malaysia will likely take loans from the country’s banks.

“Even the Philippines, a country not commonly known for its manufacturing sites, also received an abundance of foreign direct investment,” said Lee, as quoted from South China Morning Post, Sunday (6/10/2019).

“The only loser seems to be Indonesia,” he added. 

Even so, said Lee, Indonesian President Joko Widodo has noticed. Jokowi, who was re-elected as president, demanded that his cabinet ministers work harder to take advantage of the conditions of the trade war.

Citing data from the World Bank which said out of 33 Chinese companies that moved operations abroad, 23 chose Vietnam, 10 went to Malaysia, while the rest went to Thailand and Cambodia.

Lee said Pegatron, a Taiwan electronics company, had decided to build a factory in Batam, Indonesia, but other multinational companies were cautious because of several factors, such as labor laws which require employers to pay high severance payments even if staff are fired.

“Indonesia has lost its chance, and I think this is a warning for the government to do more,” he added.

The Indonesian government recently announced plans to reduce corporate taxes by 20 percent from the previous 25 percent tariff.

Other Countries 

Not only Indonesia, other Asean governments are actively seeking Chinese companies to move to their territories.

Thailand, for example, launching a relocation packed called Thailand Plus. Some of the incentives offered under the package include five years, a 50 percent reduction in corporate income tax as well as grants to increase labor.

In Malaysia, the government has formed a committee to speed up applications related to investments coming from China.

“Usually it takes three months for applications to be approved. Now, it can be approved in just one week, “said Lee, who spoke at a seminar organized by ISEAS-Yusof Ishak Institute in Singapore.

He and his economist colleague Linda Liu also spoke about the Belt and Road Initiative, China’s ambitious infrastructure plan to increase global trade and connectivity.

They noted that although the China Global Investment Tracker, which monitors China’s global construction and investment activities, recorded a decrease in total investment and construction contracts in 2018, there was a surge earlier this year.

“In 2018, investment and construction contracts have dropped quite strongly from US $ 38 billion to US $ 22 billion … changes in government in Malaysia have led to several government projects being put on hold,” Lee said.

The region received a $USD 11 billion Chinese contract in the first half of 2019, with $USD 3 billion to be sent to Indonesia and $USD 2.5 billion to Cambodia.”The administration (the Indonesian government) is more receptive to Chinese funds, and more open to working with China,” Lee said.

Originally in Indonesian.


KOMPAS, OCTOBER 7 2019


----------



## Nike

*RI, S''pore to follow up cooperation to develop industrial zone*
9th Oct 2019 18:28





Indonesian and Singaporean ministers posed for a picture during the Indonesia-Singapore Leaders' Retreat in Singapore on Oct 8, 2019. (photo: the Indonesian Industry Ministry/ FA0

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia and Singapore have agreed to follow up on the cooperation to develop the Nongsa Digital Park and Kendal Industrial Zone that is projected to intensify bilateral cooperation between the neighboring nations.

"Several cooperation agreements inked by the two countries are in the economic sector, such as in investment, trade, digital economic, and vocational education. This is a follow up of an agreement during last year's Leaders Retreat," Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto noted in a statement here on Wednesday.

At the 2019 Annual Leaders Meeting in Singapore on Tuesday, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong discussed the cooperation. Jokowi was accompanied by Hartarto during the meeting.

Hartarto noted that the Indonesian government praised Singapore's investment in the Kendal Industrial Zone (KIK), Central Java’s largest industrial zone and emblematic of the bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Singapore.

"The integrated zone was inaugurated by Mr President Jokowi and Prime Minister of Singapore Lee Hsien Loon in 2016," Hartarto remarked.

The KIK development is conducted in three stages on a land totaling 2,700 hectares. KIK is an integrated industrial zone supported by seaport, fashion city, and residential areas.

"Several light industries have already been operating. Moreover, we will encourage the development of the components, fashion, footwear, and garment industries," the minister stated.

KIK has been expedited to become a labor-intensive and export-oriented industrial zone.

As of September 2019, investment in KIK was valued at Rp11.4 trillion, with 59 tenants from Singapore, Indonesia, Japan, Taiwan, and Korea, among others.

"Two Chinese industries were also relocated there. This can strengthen the domestic industrial structure. It has created over 6,950 jobs," Hartarto stated.

The government has planned to upgrade the status of KIK into a special economic zone (KEK) to be able to attract investment, reaching Rp70 trillion, within the next five years.

Until 2024, KEK Kendal is expected to exports goods worth US$500 million annually and substitute imports up to $250 million yearly.

Furthermore, Singapore and Indonesia have agreed to the development of Nongsa Digital Park (NDP) in Batam to serve as a base to create industrialists engaged in digital businesses, such as startup, web, application, digital programs, films, and animation.

The project is being coordinated by PT Kinema Systrans Multimedia with cooperation of Infinite Studios.

As of August 2019, the number of tenants and startups in NDP had reached 50 companies, including startups from Singapore, specifically Glints, a talent recruitment start-up, and Fintech firm LiquidPay. Related news: Indonesia, Singapore launch Kendal Industrial Park
Related news: Indonesia to build Batam as a digital industrial park

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134384/ri-spore-to-follow-up-cooperation-to-develop-industrial-zone


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*BALON INTERNET GOOGLE DAN STARLINK AKAN BANTU AKSES INTERNET INDONESIA*
9 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Loon takes off from autolauncher (Istimewa)_

Dalam membantu memeratakan akses internet di berbagai daerah, Indonesia bisa memanfaatkan teknologi para penyedia internet global, seperti OneWeb, Starlink milik SpaceX, hingga balon internet milik Google.

Kondisi ketersediaan layanan menuju dunia maya di Indonesia sendiri belum merata, bila membandingkan keberadaan infrastruktur jaringan yang ada di Pulau Jawa dengan yang di luar Pulau Jawa. Persoalan tersebut yang terus ditambal oleh pemerintah belakangan ini, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Detik (09/ 10/ 2019)_.

“Indonesia ini tantangannya adalah (banyak) daerah. Ada dua istilah, underserved dan unserved. Ke depan ada teknologi-teknologi yang Insya Allah akan melayani mereka, di antaranya pakai HAPS (High Altituted Platform Station) dan bekerjasama dengan penyedia LEO (Low Earth Orbit),” kata Komisioner Badan Regulasi Telekomunikasi Indonesia (BRTI) Agung Harsoyo ditemui di Jakarta, Selasa (9/10/2019).

Agung memaparkan ada dua pemain terkenal di HAPS, yaitu Softbank dan Google dengan Loon-nya. Dikatakan Agung, itu akan membantu mempercepat ketersediaan akses di berbagai daerah RI.

Balon internet Google sendiri sebelumnya pada 2015 silam pernah bekerjasama dengan tiga operator seluler terbesar di Tanah Air. Namun implementasinya mandek. Terkait hal tersebut, Agung mengatakan bahwa pada saat itu teknologinya dianggap belum matang.

“Yang jelas itu (sekarang) teknologinya sudah matang,” ucapnya.

Kemudian untuk pemain LEO yang bisa dimanfaatkan oleh Indonesia adalah OneWeb, perusahaan komunikasi yang berperan sebagai penyedia satelit. OneWeb juga sudah diberi lampu hijau oleh FCC agar satelit mereka bisa dikirim ke orbit. Selain itu, ada Starlink yang tak lain satelit pemancar internet kepunyaannya SpaceX.

“Dan itu akan segera, tapi tidak tahun ini, paling cepat tahun 2020. Itu akan ada operator yang bisa membantu mempercepat penggelaran infrastruktur telekomunikasi,” kata Agung.

Dari sisi regulasi, pemerintah bakal menyiapkan regulasi untuk terjadinya sinergi. Pelakunya penyelenggara jaringan/jasa. Sifatnya B2B yang saling menguntungkan. BRTI dalam hal ini berperan menyeimbangkan kepentingan industri, masyarakat pengguna, dan pemerintah.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

*Indonesia - PDB*

 Ringkasan

 Perkiraan

 


Perkiraan






*Indonesia PDB* *Terakhir* *Sebelum Ini* *Tertinggi* *Paling Rendah* *Satuan*
Pertumbuhan PDB (q-to-q) 4.20 -0.52 4.21 -3.57 Persen [+]
Pertumbuhan PDB (y-on-y) 5.05 5.07 7.16 1.56 Persen [+]
PDB 1042.17 1015.42 1042.17 5.67 Usd - Miliar [+]
PDB Atas Dasar Harga Konstan 2735191.60 2625053.00 2735191.60 340865.20 Idr - Miliar [+]
Pembentukan Modal Tetap Bruto 869895.72 861834.53 914309.16 63970.10 Idr - Miliar [+]
Pdb Per Kapita 4284.70 4120.40 4284.70 657.00 USD [+]
PDB per kapita KKB 11605.90 11161.00 11605.90 4626.00 USD [+]
PDB Sektor Pertanian 88693.90 80057.90 88693.90 37282.50 Idr - Miliar [+]
PDB dari Konstruksi 267906.20 265916.20 277871.90 149919.00 Idr - Miliar [+]
PDB dari Manufaktur 564982.40 555288.00 564982.40 371813.30 Idr - Miliar [+]
PDB dari Pertambangan 198663.50 199888.90 205685.00 171254.70 Idr - Miliar [+]
PDB dari Jasa 51156.00 49676.80 51156.00 23736.80 Idr - Miliar [+]
PDB dari Utilitas 36954.00 36514.80 37882.20 14032.20 Idr - Miliar [+]
[+]


Nilai saat ini, data historis, perkiraan, statistik, grafik dan kalender ekonomi - Indonesia - PDB.


----------



## Bungaterakhir




----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



I have a high hope for the success of this project. A floating thorium based reactor is the key for Indonesia energy need


----------



## Nike

*Beroperasi 24 Jam, Pabrik Ini Bisa Produksi 33 Ribu Ban Setiap Harinya*
*Luthfi Anshori* - detikOto




Pabrik Hankook di Cikarang Foto: Luthfi Anshori




*Bekasi* - PT Hankook Tire Indonesia jadi salah satu pemain di industri komponen kendaraan bermotor di Indonesia. Perusahaan yang punya fasilitas produksi di Cikarang ini sanggup memproduksi puluhan ribu ban setiap harinya.

"Setiap harinya (24 jam-Red) pabrik kami bisa membuat 32 ribu sampai 33 ribu buah ban," terang Senior Manager Hankook Tire Indonesia, Diding Suhendri, di Cikarang, Bekasi, Selasa (17/9/2019).






*Baca juga: *Melihat Proses Pembuatan Ban Asal Korea Selatan



Apa yang menjadi rahasia pabrik seluas 600 ribu meter persegi itu bisa membuat ban sebanyak itu? Teknologi adalah kuncinya.

Dalam pengamatan detikcom, pabrik Hankook Indonesia yang beroperasi sejak 2012 itu sangat mengandalkan sistem otomatisasi. Pabrik ini mengandalkan kerja robot yang diseting menggunakan komputer, sehingga presisi dan bisa memproduksi barang dalam skala masif.




Foto: Luthfi Anshori


"Dari segi produksi, sekarang kami ditunjang oleh teknologi full auto, hampir tidak tersentuh tangan manusia. Sehingga potensi reject kecil sekali. Kalau dulu potensi reject, sampai 40-50 ban per hari. Sekarang zero, paling hanya ditemukan 5-10 ban reject, itu pun dalam jangka 3 bulan," terang Diding.

Meski demikian, ada beberapa proses yang tetap mengandalkan tenaga manusia. Contohnya saat menaruh gulungan kawat untuk membuat bead, menyusun bagian anyaman kawat, karet tapak ban dalam, karet tapak ban luar, dan material tekstil, termasuk saat proses quality control.

https://m.detik.com/oto/mobil/d-471...84.1743160475.1570400977-898943160.1569942884

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> I have a high hope for the success of this project. A floating thorium based reactor is the key for Indonesia energy need


Have u seen this one? https://pontianak.tribunnews.com/20...strik-tenaga-nuklir-sejumlah-warga-gelar-aksi they're uneducated about pltn,tapi yang demo kagak nyampe ratusan bahkan puluhan wkwkwk


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> Have u seen this one? https://pontianak.tribunnews.com/20...strik-tenaga-nuklir-sejumlah-warga-gelar-aksi they're uneducated about pltn,tapi yang demo kagak nyampe ratusan bahkan puluhan wkwkwk


Biasa..cuma pengen eksis doang


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Have u seen this one? https://pontianak.tribunnews.com/20...strik-tenaga-nuklir-sejumlah-warga-gelar-aksi they're uneducated about pltn,tapi yang demo kagak nyampe ratusan bahkan puluhan wkwkwk



If such protest happen in either US or European you can be sure there is business / commercial interest group who is bank rolling them, and it's typically the fossil fuel industry. But here in Indonesia is most likely complete lack of technical knowledge about nuclear power (can't exactly blame them though).

The problem with nuclear energy has always been the "perceived danger" that were resulted from medias coverage of few high profile incidents, although anyone with sufficient amount of science & engineering mindset and fully functional critical thinking can always see that those few high profile incident were the result of either neglect of safety procedure & practice (Chernobyl) or old / outdated design reactor (Fukushima).

BTW *least known fact :* the safest place to dispose nuclear waste (spend fuel rod) is at the bottom of the sea and not on land or underground, and yet those crazy & fake environmentalist keep insisting in georepository (deep underground) disposal site. In case anyone confuse as why this is the case, the simplest explanation I could think of is doing so is similar to "salting the sea". The earth ocean is already diluted with billions ton of uranium (yes that right, everytime you swim in the sea you basically swimming in uranium water) so adding even few thousand tons of nuclear waster would be synonym of "salting the sea"

A video for anyone who wish to learn further ;






A video from ThorCon for those of you wish to dive more into the technical aspect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

trishna_amṛta said:


> If such protest happen in either US or European you can be sure there is business / commercial interest group who is bank rolling them, and it's typically the fossil fuel industry. But here in Indonesia is most likely complete lack of technical knowledge about nuclear power (can't exactly blame them though).
> 
> The problem with nuclear energy has always been the "perceived danger" that were resulted from medias coverage of few high profile incidents, although anyone with sufficient amount of science & engineering mindset and fully functional critical thinking can always see that those few high profile incident were the result of either neglect of safety procedure & practice (Chernobyl) or old / outdated design reactor (Fukushima).
> 
> BTW *least known fact :* the safest place to dispose nuclear waste (spend fuel rod) is at the bottom of the sea and not on land or underground, and yet those crazy & fake environmentalist keep insisting in georepository (deep underground) disposal site. In case anyone confuse as why this is the case, the simplest explanation I could think of is doing so is similar to "salting the sea". The earth ocean is already diluted with billions ton of uranium (yes that right, everytime you swim in the sea you basically swimming in uranium water) so adding even few thousand tons of nuclear waster would be synonym of "salting the sea"
> 
> A video for anyone who wish to learn further ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video from ThorCon for those of you wish to dive more into the technical aspect


Lo and behold: *Coal* Ash is *More Radioactive than Nuclear* Waste.

According to estimates by the US Oak Ridge National Laboratory, the world’s coal-fired power stations currently generate waste containing around 5,000 tonnes of uranium and 15,000 tonnes of thorium. Collectively, that’s over 100 times more radiation dumped into the environment than that released by nuclear power stations.

Dan abu sisa batu bara dibuang ke dalam tanah. Yep. 

https://www.sciencefocus.com/science/do-coal-fired-power-stations-produce-radioactive-waste/

Semenakutkan apapun nuklir, lebih menakutkan batu bara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> If such protest happen in either US or European you can be sure there is business / commercial interest group who is bank rolling them, and it's typically the fossil fuel industry. But here in Indonesia is most likely complete lack of technical knowledge about nuclear power (can't exactly blame them though).
> 
> The problem with nuclear energy has always been the "perceived danger" that were resulted from medias coverage of few high profile incidents, although anyone with sufficient amount of science & engineering mindset and fully functional critical thinking can always see that those few high profile incident were the result of either neglect of safety procedure & practice (Chernobyl) or old / outdated design reactor (Fukushima).
> 
> BTW *least known fact :* the safest place to dispose nuclear waste (spend fuel rod) is at the bottom of the sea and not on land or underground, and yet those crazy & fake environmentalist keep insisting in georepository (deep underground) disposal site. In case anyone confuse as why this is the case, the simplest explanation I could think of is doing so is similar to "salting the sea". The earth ocean is already diluted with billions ton of uranium (yes that right, everytime you swim in the sea you basically swimming in uranium water) so adding even few thousand tons of nuclear waster would be synonym of "salting the sea"
> 
> A video for anyone who wish to learn further ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video from ThorCon for those of you wish to dive more into the technical aspect



East and Southeast Asian people perspective is always, nuclear related to atomic power related to Hiroshima and Nagasaki thus Kaboom, end case.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

This ain't a surprise at all,

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...one-fifth-of-palm-oil-plantations-are-illegal

What bother me is the fact the gov't only begin addressing this issue after series of major incidents (the forest fire & haze)


----------



## Nike

*India Ancam Batasi Impor Minyak Sawit dari Malaysia. Indonesia Diuntungkan?*
Hal tersebut sebagai reaksi terhadap pemimpin negara Asia Tenggara itu yang mengkritik secara keras New Delhi atas tindakannya di Kashmir.

https://m.bisnis.com/market/read/20...yak-sawit-dari-malaysia-indonesia-diuntungkan

Sometimes being pragmatis is a must


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*INVESTASI UEA DI INDONESIA*
11 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Korvet kelas Emirati Baynunah (Presstv)_

Kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan Uni Emirat Arab terus meningkat. Di mana UEA akan melakukan sejumlah investasi di Indonesia dalam beberapa waktu ke depan.

Dilansir dari laman _Sindonews_ (11/ 10/ 2019), Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan membeberkan, setidaknya ada 3 bidang yang ingin UEA dapatkan dari Indonesia, yaitu masjid, pertanian, dan kapal perang.

“Kerjasama kita dengan UEA ini sangat cepat. Baik menyangkut masjid, pertanian, atau kapal perang,” ujar Menko Luhut di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Jumat (11/10/2019).

Dari sektor pertanian, tim dari UEA akan survei langsung ke Kalimantan Tengah. Ini dilakukan untuk melihat tanaman apa yang cocok dikembangkan.

“Mengenai pertanian di mana mereka (tim dari UEA) mau masuk 100.000 hektare. Jadi betul-betul semua cepat. Tim pertanian mereka akan melihat lahan yang ada di Kalimantan Tengah. Mereka akan melakukan research pohon apa yang akan bisa ditanam,” bebernya.

Tidak hanya itu, di sektor kelautan, UEA juga akan membeli kapal di Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya.

“Kemarin mereka sudah ngirim angkatan laut ke Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya, untuk beli kapal. Mereka puas dan senang sekali,” kata Menko Luhut senang.

Intinya, Menko Luhut menyatakan kalau Indonesia harus ‘jemput bola’. Contohnya adalah kerjasama antara Pertamina dengan UEA yang akan rampung saat Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) datang ke lokasi langsung.

“Kemudian juga bahwa kerjasama mereka dengan Pertamina bisa rampung sewaktu Presiden Jokowi berkunjung ke sana. Intinya kita harus jemput bola,” tuturnya.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Kucing itu imut

trishna_amṛta said:


> This ain't a surprise at all,
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...one-fifth-of-palm-oil-plantations-are-illegal
> 
> What bother me is the fact the gov't only begin addressing this issue after series of major incidents (the forest fire & haze)


Have you read this?

*Jamaah Islamiyah Bangun Dasar Perekonomian dari Hasil Kelapa Sawit*

https://m.liputan6.com/news/read/40...un-dasar-perekonomian-dari-hasil-kelapa-sawit

Pemerintah juga menutup data HGU sawit dari publik. Padahal selama ini lahan masyarakat banyak yang direbut perusahaan. Kalau kaya gini gimana mau diawasi dan siapa yang tau kalau di pusat ada yang disuap manipulasi data untuk perusahaan sawit. 

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi/...rangan-buka-data-pemilik-hgu-demi-kekayaan-ri


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Kinda love fintech, we would never move or need to transfer money interbank or overseas bank, and keep the rotation in house
Home Ekonomi Berita Makro
*Pembayaran Pajak Lewat E-Commerce dan Fintech Tembus Rp59,7 M*
CNN Indonesia
Sabtu, 12/10/2019 14:12
Bagikan :




Ilustrasi. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono).
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) mencatat pembayaran pajak melalui perusahaan e-commerce dan fintech mencapai Rp59,7 miliar per Jumat (11/10). Raihan tersebut dicapai dalam tempo 1,5 bulan sejak Bukalapak, Tokopedia, dan Finnet Indonesia resmi menjadi agen pembayaran pajak.

"Saat ini penerimaan negara melalui lembaga persepsi lain, yang diluncurkan pada 23 Agustus, per hari ini 11 Oktober jadi sekitar satu setengah bulan, totalnya sudah ada Rp59,7 miliar," ujar Direktur Jenderal Perbendaharaan Negara Kemenkeu Andin Hadiyanto, Jumat (11/10).

Dari jumlah tersebut, lanjutnya, transaksi mayoritas dilakukan melalui Tokopedia sebesar 90 persen atau setara Rp53,73 miliar. Kemudian, sebesar 8 persen-9 persen melalui Bukalapak dan sisanya 1 persen melalui Finnet Indonesia.


"Kami juga sedang menerima permohonan beberapa lembaga persepsi lainnya," ujarnya.

*Lihat juga:*
Daya Saing Turun, Sri Mulyani Dorong Evaluasi Duit Pendidikan Ia menuturkan potensi pembayaran pajak lewat e-commerce sangat besar. Utamanya pembayaran pajak yang berasal dari Usaha Mikro Kecil dan Menengah (UMKM). Menurut dia, capaian itu mewakili kepatuhan UMKM dalam membayar pajak.

"Walaupun angkanya Rp59,7 miliar, tetapi bagi UMKM bayar pajak Rp5 juta itu sangat menunjukkan minat sekali," katanya.

Mengutip keterangan resmi Kemenkeu, pembayaran pajak melalui platform e-commerce ini dapat dilakukan melalui sistem Modul Penerimaan Negara Generasi Ketiga (MPN G3).

Versi penyempurnaan MPN G2 ini dapat menerima penyetoran penerimaan negara hingga 1.000 transaksi per detik atau meningkat signifikan dari sistem pendahulunya yang hanya 60 transaksi per detik.

Pengembangan MPN G3 dilakukan secara kolaboratif antara Kemenkeu dengan tiga perusahaan digital tersebut. MPN G3 juga menggandeng sejumlah bank serta pelaku fintech lain.

Sebagai informasi, Kemenkeu mencatat realisasi penerimaan perpajakan hingga Agustus 2019 mencapai Rp920,2 triliun. Jumlah itu baru mewakili 50,78 persen dari target APBN 2019 yang dipatok Rp1.786,4 triliun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*The Price of Education*
12 October 2019 19:02 WIB

000




The wooden huts in the Sungai Kura Elementary School in Benua Kencana village, Sintang Regency, West Kalimantan. TEMPO/ Purwani Diyah Prabandari

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Some grade and middle school children in Sungai Kura live in wooden huts in the vicinity of their school without any parents around. They refuse to bow down to obstacles in their quest to get an education.

Nadia spoke softly that day. The 6th grader described the challenges she has faced for over five years attending Sungai Kura Public Elementary School (SD) 26 in Benua Kencana village, Sintang Regency, West Kalimantan. When she started elementary school, Nadia had no choice but to live apart from her parents. SD 26 lies some 12 kilometers away from her hamlet, Lebuk Lantang in Riam Batu village. This hamlet lies in the farthest point of Tempunak subdistrict at the foot of the Saran Hills. The hilly terrain and abysmal road conditions, pockmarked with potholes and dangerously slippery during the rainy season, make it difficult for a school kid to do return trips home each day. Moreover, her parents cannot afford the time to bring and fetch her as they are busy working in the fields from early morning to keep food on the table for their family.

Nadia now lives in a wooden hut measuring about 3 x 3 meters and located on land owned by the school. At the start of grade school, she lived with her uncle, who at the time was in 3rd grade. Nadia was very sad. “Other kids had a parent waiting for them, but not me,” she said, sitting on a terrace of her home-stay in Lebuk Lantang and talking to her visitors at end of June. Her mother had only been able to come for two weeks to settle her in. Meanwhile, many of her friends had their mothers staying with them until they reached grade 3 or 4.

Nadia’s mother, Albina, stated that it would have been difficult for her to stay with her daughter in the little hut. “I have so much to do here, and I also work in the fields,” said the 33-year-old.

Her daughter, now 12, lives together with her younger sister, Lusiana, who is in 3rd grade. The two go home every weekend. On Sunday evenings or Monday mornings, they return to their hut bringing enough food supplies for a week, usually, three kilograms of rice grain and vegetables. If it is raining or the road is in a sorry state, Nadia, Lusiana and their other friends also living in huts in the school’s vicinity resort to walking the entire distance.




Nadia (front, right) with other children from Lebuk Lantang in Riam Batu, Sintang Regency, West Kalimantan. TEMPO/ Purwani Diyah Prabandari

To supplement her pocket money for food and extra lessons, Nadia sometimes takes on jobs after school. Sometimes she loads sacks of sand on her back for construction work, other times she hacks away brush and tall weeds from peoples’ fields.

Nadia, who wants to be a teacher when she grows up, is not the only one living such a hard life to obtain an education. Many kids from Lebuk Lantang and other hamlets carve out a tough existence to be able to go to school. One of them is Bela Savira. The 15-year-old is in year 9 at Tempunak State Middle School (SMP) 8, located in the same complex as the Sungai Kura Elementary School.

Bela has also been living in a hut since grade 1. But in her case, her mother, Selpina Pinot, stayed with her until she was in Grade 4. Now she lives with her sister – a student of Sungai Kura School – in that hut. She plans to go on to high school after finishing middle school. “If we have the money,” she added. Bela also wants to be a teacher after high school.

Bela’s parents, who are rubber tappers and fieldworkers, said they plan to do their level best for their offspring to continue their education.

According to Frida Yanto, 36, the hamlet chief of Lebuk Lantang, all the kids in his hamlet are forced to ‘fight’ to continue their schooling. Most of the younger kids elect to attend the SD Sungai Kura. Others go to the elementary school in Lanjau hamlet in Riam Batu, some three or four kilometers from Lebuk Lantang.

SD Sungai Kura, said Frida Yanto, is of better quality, hence its popularity, and the students may build their own simple living quarters in the school grounds.

Despite saying this, he himself sends his two children to the Lanjau State Elementary School 22. “Sometimes I drop them off, sometimes they walk,” said Frida, who is a farmer and owner of a six-hectare plot of land.

There are around 15 middle school-aged youngsters in the village, some attending SMP Sungai Kura and others, SMP Gurung Mali. The nearest high school (SMA) is in Kupan Jaya, about 20 kilometers from Lebuk Lantang. Most kids choose to attend high school in the town of Sintang, some 80 kilometers away. “Around 70 percent of the children here are in schools,” said Frida Yanto.

It was not easy to contact the Principal of Sungai Kura Elementary School, Franciska Susilawati. “Please wait ‘til I’m in a spot with a good signal,” she texted. We could finally communicate, once she had reached a spot with a signal or was on hilly land.

The 40-year-old talked about the Lebuk Lantang children living in the huts around the SD Sungai Kura and SMP Tempunak. Currently, there are 17 huts, including the ones resided in by Nadia and Bela and their sisters. Only two of the huts have parents residing there. “They are from Lebuk Lantang and Entebah (in Melawi regency),” said Franciska through a text in September. In total, her school has 127 students from several villages.

She told us how wooden huts in the vicinity to accommodate students have been around since the school was established in 1958. “People who live far away from the school wished for their kids to get an education, and so they built little wooden domiciles near the school,” she said.

People who build huts there are not subject to rent but they need to erect the constructions using their own resources. Once their child graduates, they may sell the hut to another family whose child attends school at SD Sungai Kura or SMP Tempunak.

Despite living on their own, the grades of these children can compare well to children living with their parents in their own homes. Nadia, for example, achieved 3rd ranking when in grade 5. Bela Savira was the highest in her class. An extra advantage, “They (the children living alone) are much more independent,” said Franciska.

The regent of Sintang, Jarot Winarto, related to how residential huts for schoolchildren in a school’s vicinity are not only a Sungai Kura phenomenon but is a feature of most of 22 single-complex SDs and SMPs in Sintang. But there are different formats. Some huts are communal projects, some built by the parents, while others were built using the village fund.

The number one man in Sintang admitted he faces a major issue in the education sector. “We have a double burden, of accessibility and quality,” he said in September.

To overcome the issue, said Jarot, the government is pushing the Teacher’s Kiat program (an acronym for kinerja and akuntabilitas, meaning performance and accountability). This is a comprehensive program to improve education in remote and ‘left-behind’ areas. Teachers in these ‘difficult’ places receive a bonus payment doled out based on individual performance. Aside from that, “We are also boosting the involvement of the three pillars of education, the school, the school committee, and the local community alongside the village administration.”

According to Jarot, the Teacher's Kiat program is in application in 132 primary schools in left-behind villages. “One of them is Sungai Kura,” he said. Sintang itself has 443 primary schools and 140 middle schools and Islamic education middle school institutions called Madrasah Tsanawiyah.

Although in the beginning, the huts in the vicinity of the same-complex SD Sungai Kura and SMP Tempunak were constructed by parents, now some village administrations help to improve the facilities.

“We allocated the village fund for the development,” said Jarot. “The Riam Batu village will soon put in a solar cell unit to power the huts, while the Sungai Kura (Benua Kencana village administration) will build the toilets.”

He added that recently, the government had also repaired the road connecting Lebuk Lantang and Sungai Kura. “This is in line with the resolution to overcome those problems,” said Jarot. “We cannot allow the children of this area to drop out of school.”

PURWANI DIYAH PRABANDARI

https://en.tempo.co/read/1258968/the-price-of-education

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

from New York fashion week

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

*PAL Indonesia Raih Kontrak Rp1 Triliun Bangun Reaktor Thorium Thorcon*
Redaktur | Senin, 14/10/2019 06:17:47 | 500 Tampilan
*Bagikan:*

Klik untuk membagikan di Facebook(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi pada Twitter(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi di Linkedln(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi di WhatsApp(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk mengirim ini lewat surel kepada seorang teman(Membuka di jendela yang baru)





JAKARTA – PT PAL Indonesia diperkirakan menanamkan investasi sebesar Rp50 miliar-Rp100 miliar terkait proyek pembangunan reaktor desain Thorium Molten Salt Reactor (TMSR) Thorcon. PAL Indonesia telah menandatangani nota kesepahaman (memorandum of understanding/MoU) dengan Thorcon International Pte, Ltd. untuk mengembangkan komponen TMSR Power Plant atau reaktor desain pembangkit listrik tenaga thorium (PLTT) berkapasitas 500 megawatt (MW) dan Test Bed Platform, pada Juli 2019.

Sutrisno, Direktur General Engineering & MRO PAL Indonesia, mengatakan kontrak proyek pembangunan reaktor TMSR500 dan Test Bed Platform akan ditandatangani pada 2020.

“PT PAL akan mendapatkan kontrak dari Thorcon Rp1 triliun untuk membuat reaktor dan test bed platform. Untuk menyelesaikan pekerjaan tersebut, PAL membutuhkan pembelian peralatan tambahan/special tools untuk melengkapi fasilitas produk, sekitar Rp 50-100 miliar. Nilai pastinya sedang kami hitung,” kata Sutrisno kepada Dunia Energi, Minggu (13/10).

Sutrisno mengatakan bahwa ada beberapa opsi pendanaan, karena pendanaan untuk membangun reaktor ini tidak hanya memerlukan biaya investasi namun juga biaya modal kerja.

Thorcon International adalah Independent Power Producer (IPP) yang telah menyatakan keseriusan kepada pemerintah untuk melakukan investasi sebesar US$1,2 miliar atau sekitar Rp17 triliun untuk membangun PLTT di Indonesia.

PT PAL yang merupakan Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di sektor industri galangan kapal sebelumnya berhasil membangun kapal landing platform dock untuk pasar ekspor, kapal Selam kelas Nagapasa. Saat ini, PT PAL akan kembali menguji kemampuannya dengan membangun reaktor nuklir tipe Molten Salt Reactor pertama di dunia dan yang akan menjadi bagian dari PLTN pertama di Indonesia.

Reaktor nuklir tersebut adalah desain dari Thorcon International, perusahaan energi nuklir asal Amerika Serikat, yang telah melakukan pengembangan desain selama tujug tahun dan saat ini pada tahapan penyelesaian Basic Design dan proses pembuatan Detail Engineering Design. Pada tahapan ini, Engineering Company dan Fabrikator yang akan membuat komponen utama harus mulai dilibatkan, yaitu DSME sebagai EPC Main Hull Construction, DOOSAN untuk turbin dan PAL untuk reaktor.

Hosni, Chief Engineer General Engineering PT PAL, menambahkan pihaknya sudah memiliki pengalaman membuat komponen turbin untuk sebuah PLTN di Perancis dan telah mengantongi serfikat ASME dan familiar dengan proses desain dan fabrikasi dengan pengawasan Authorized Inspector ASME.

“Sehingga, untuk dapat membangun reaktor nuklir kami tidak memiliki kendala yang besar,” ujar Hosni.

Menurut Sutrisno direncanakan sebelum akhir tahun ini estimasi biaya dan jadwal pembangunan reaktor TMSR dan Test Bed Platform sudah dapat di berikan kepada pihak Thorcon.

“Kami yakin proyek pembuatan reaktor dan test bed platform dapat dilaksanakan sesuai target, mengingat hasil kajian aspek teknis, safety dan komersial dari Badan Litbang Kementerian ESDM telah memberikan rekomendasi kelayakan desain TMSR Thorcon untuk dikembangkan di Indonesia,” tandas Sutrisno.

*Struktur Kapal*

PLTT nantinya menggunakan model desain struktur kapal dengan panjang 174 meter dan lebar 66 meter, yang setara dengan tanker kelas Panamax ini rencananya akan di bangun oleh Daewoo Shipyard & Marine Engineering (DSME) di Korea Selatan, yang merupakan galangan kapal nomor dunia terbesar di dunia.

“Reaktor akan dibangun di fasilitas produksi PAL di Surabaya. Pihak Thorcon sudah melakukan site visit dan asessment terhadap kemampuan dan fasilitas PT PAL,” kata Sutrisno.

Sesuai hasil kajian, Badan Layanan Umum Pusat Penelitan dan Pengembangan Teknologi Ketenagalistrikan, Energi Baru, Terbarukan dan Konservasi Energi (BLU-P3TEK KEBTKE) Kementerian Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM), seluruh regulasi yang dibutuhkan untuk melakukan pembangunan PLTT dari sisi bauran energi maupun perijinan keselamatan instalasi nuklir sudah memadai.

Apabila proses perizinan dilakukan secara efektif dan efisien oleh lembaga pemerintah yang berwenang, maka proyek pembangunan PLTT tipe TMSR500 ini dapat selesai dalam kurun waktu 7 tahun.(RA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> *PAL Indonesia Raih Kontrak Rp1 Triliun Bangun Reaktor Thorium Thorcon*
> Redaktur | Senin, 14/10/2019 06:17:47 | 500 Tampilan
> *Bagikan:*
> 
> Klik untuk membagikan di Facebook(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
> Klik untuk berbagi pada Twitter(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
> Klik untuk berbagi di Linkedln(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
> Klik untuk berbagi di WhatsApp(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
> Klik untuk mengirim ini lewat surel kepada seorang teman(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA – PT PAL Indonesia diperkirakan menanamkan investasi sebesar Rp50 miliar-Rp100 miliar terkait proyek pembangunan reaktor desain Thorium Molten Salt Reactor (TMSR) Thorcon. PAL Indonesia telah menandatangani nota kesepahaman (memorandum of understanding/MoU) dengan Thorcon International Pte, Ltd. untuk mengembangkan komponen TMSR Power Plant atau reaktor desain pembangkit listrik tenaga thorium (PLTT) berkapasitas 500 megawatt (MW) dan Test Bed Platform, pada Juli 2019.
> 
> Sutrisno, Direktur General Engineering & MRO PAL Indonesia, mengatakan kontrak proyek pembangunan reaktor TMSR500 dan Test Bed Platform akan ditandatangani pada 2020.
> 
> “PT PAL akan mendapatkan kontrak dari Thorcon Rp1 triliun untuk membuat reaktor dan test bed platform. Untuk menyelesaikan pekerjaan tersebut, PAL membutuhkan pembelian peralatan tambahan/special tools untuk melengkapi fasilitas produk, sekitar Rp 50-100 miliar. Nilai pastinya sedang kami hitung,” kata Sutrisno kepada Dunia Energi, Minggu (13/10).
> 
> Sutrisno mengatakan bahwa ada beberapa opsi pendanaan, karena pendanaan untuk membangun reaktor ini tidak hanya memerlukan biaya investasi namun juga biaya modal kerja.
> 
> Thorcon International adalah Independent Power Producer (IPP) yang telah menyatakan keseriusan kepada pemerintah untuk melakukan investasi sebesar US$1,2 miliar atau sekitar Rp17 triliun untuk membangun PLTT di Indonesia.
> 
> PT PAL yang merupakan Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di sektor industri galangan kapal sebelumnya berhasil membangun kapal landing platform dock untuk pasar ekspor, kapal Selam kelas Nagapasa. Saat ini, PT PAL akan kembali menguji kemampuannya dengan membangun reaktor nuklir tipe Molten Salt Reactor pertama di dunia dan yang akan menjadi bagian dari PLTN pertama di Indonesia.
> 
> Reaktor nuklir tersebut adalah desain dari Thorcon International, perusahaan energi nuklir asal Amerika Serikat, yang telah melakukan pengembangan desain selama tujug tahun dan saat ini pada tahapan penyelesaian Basic Design dan proses pembuatan Detail Engineering Design. Pada tahapan ini, Engineering Company dan Fabrikator yang akan membuat komponen utama harus mulai dilibatkan, yaitu DSME sebagai EPC Main Hull Construction, DOOSAN untuk turbin dan PAL untuk reaktor.
> 
> Hosni, Chief Engineer General Engineering PT PAL, menambahkan pihaknya sudah memiliki pengalaman membuat komponen turbin untuk sebuah PLTN di Perancis dan telah mengantongi serfikat ASME dan familiar dengan proses desain dan fabrikasi dengan pengawasan Authorized Inspector ASME.
> 
> “Sehingga, untuk dapat membangun reaktor nuklir kami tidak memiliki kendala yang besar,” ujar Hosni.
> 
> Menurut Sutrisno direncanakan sebelum akhir tahun ini estimasi biaya dan jadwal pembangunan reaktor TMSR dan Test Bed Platform sudah dapat di berikan kepada pihak Thorcon.
> 
> “Kami yakin proyek pembuatan reaktor dan test bed platform dapat dilaksanakan sesuai target, mengingat hasil kajian aspek teknis, safety dan komersial dari Badan Litbang Kementerian ESDM telah memberikan rekomendasi kelayakan desain TMSR Thorcon untuk dikembangkan di Indonesia,” tandas Sutrisno.
> 
> *Struktur Kapal*
> 
> PLTT nantinya menggunakan model desain struktur kapal dengan panjang 174 meter dan lebar 66 meter, yang setara dengan tanker kelas Panamax ini rencananya akan di bangun oleh Daewoo Shipyard & Marine Engineering (DSME) di Korea Selatan, yang merupakan galangan kapal nomor dunia terbesar di dunia.
> 
> “Reaktor akan dibangun di fasilitas produksi PAL di Surabaya. Pihak Thorcon sudah melakukan site visit dan asessment terhadap kemampuan dan fasilitas PT PAL,” kata Sutrisno.
> 
> Sesuai hasil kajian, Badan Layanan Umum Pusat Penelitan dan Pengembangan Teknologi Ketenagalistrikan, Energi Baru, Terbarukan dan Konservasi Energi (BLU-P3TEK KEBTKE) Kementerian Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM), seluruh regulasi yang dibutuhkan untuk melakukan pembangunan PLTT dari sisi bauran energi maupun perijinan keselamatan instalasi nuklir sudah memadai.
> 
> Apabila proses perizinan dilakukan secara efektif dan efisien oleh lembaga pemerintah yang berwenang, maka proyek pembangunan PLTT tipe TMSR500 ini dapat selesai dalam kurun waktu 7 tahun.(RA)




Large scale project


----------



## barjo

I post this in 2 different post because there are two kind of news economic and defence in the single news.

UAE like to invest on agro industry in indonesia also buying war ship/navy ship from indonesian shipyard
*
UEA Akan Investasi Kapal Perang hingga Bangun Masjid di Indonesia*
Adhyasta Dirgantara , Okezone Jum'at 11 Oktober 2019 16:57 WIB





Investasi. (Foto: Okezone.com)



JAKARTA - Kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan Uni Emirat Arab terus meningkat. Di mana UEA akan melakukan sejumlah investasi di Indonesia dalam beberapa waktu ke depan.

Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan membeberkan, setidaknya ada 3 bidang yang ingin UEA dapatkan dari Indonesia, yaitu masjid, pertanian, dan kapal perang.
"Kerjasama kita dengan UEA ini sangat cepat. Baik menyangkut masjid, pertanian, atau kapal perang," ujar Menko Luhut di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Jumat (11/10/2019).

Dari sektor pertanian, tim dari UEA akan survei langsung ke Kalimantan Tengah. Ini dilakukan untuk melihat tanaman apa yang cocok dikembangkan.


"Mengenai pertanian di mana mereka (tim dari UEA) mau masuk 100.000 hektare. Jadi betul-betul semua cepat. Tim pertanian mereka akan melihat lahan yang ada di Kalimantan Tengah. Mereka akan melakukan research pohon apa yang akan bisa ditanam," bebernya.
Tidak hanya itu, di sektor kelautan, UEA juga akan membeli kapal di Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya.
"Kemarin mereka sudah ngirim angkatan laut ke Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya, untuk beli kapal. Mereka puas dan senang sekali," kata Menko Luhut senang.

Intinya, Menko Luhut menyatakan kalau Indonesia harus 'jemput bola'. Contohnya adalah kerjasama antara Pertamina dengan UEA yang akan rampung saat Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) datang ke lokasi langsung.
"Kemudian juga bahwa kerjasama mereka dengan Pertamina bisa rampung sewaktu Presiden Jokowi berkunjung ke sana. Intinya kita harus jemput bola," tuturnya.

(fbn)


----------



## Kansel

*Internet cepat mau buat apa? Konektivitas lancar buat apa?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
*


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
super optimistic with this project

Another great news about our rocket industry

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## trishna_amṛta

That Palapa Ring project, although it is a real significant infrastructure project its extremely overripe one and the Gov't explanation of it as if it will serve end-user customer of which it doesn't. The Palapa Ring is a backbone physical link and NOT internet bandwidth. The Thorium reactor is the one that ought to get the all the hype, because it solved so many concerns regarding nuclear power, not to mention it the first of its kind.


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> That Palapa Ring project, although it is a real significant infrastructure project its extremely overripe one and the Gov't explanation of it as if it will serve end-user customer of which it doesn't. The Palapa Ring is a backbone physical link and NOT internet bandwidth.


I know what palapa ring is, but our government is greatly increasing internet bandwith especially with this upcoming SATRIA multifunction sattelite which we dont see this kind of thing in the past.

Thorium Is the safest&efficient cost energy for now and we'll build it on ship platform making it more flexible for pulau2 terluar also thorium have compact design which is great with big energy output (500 MW) enough buat nangkal biar gak ada kejadian blackout besar2an lagi,to reduce the pollution for later we can shut down PLTU and replace it with thorium


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> I know what palapa ring is, but our government is greatly increasing internet bandwith especially with this upcoming SATRIA multifunction sattelite which we dont see this kind of thing in the past.



People such you and me understand the difference but the general public (and the so called journalist) doesn't understand that, and the way our gov't framing the narrative is as the Palapa Ring include the bandwidth is look as another "pembodohan masal" jaman OrBa.

On the sidenote, do you have any info of which company will be marketing the Palapa Ring link? . And also what your take of the SATRIA?  So far I can't find any further detail regarding what frequency band it will be serving or it expected throughput rate. So far all my VSAT traffic went trough JCSAT-2B (Ku-band, Hawaii Pacific Teleport) and if there is more cheaper and equally reliable alternative I'm open for suggestion. Thanks Beforehand


----------



## Kansel

*Setelah Freeport, RI Caplok Tambang Nikel Raksasa Vale*




1 dari 4
Mining Industry Indonesia (MIND ID) dan PT Vale Indonesia Tbk (INCO) bersama dengan para pemegang sahamnya, Vale Canada Limited (VCL) dan Sumitomo Metal Mining Co., Ltd. (SMM) menandatangani Perjanjian Pendahuluan pada 11 Oktober lalu untuk mengambilalih 20% saham divestasi Vale kepada peserta Indonesia.14/10/2019





2 dari 4
Divestasi 20% saham PTVI merupakan kewajiban dari amandemen Kontrak Karya (KK) di tahun 2014 antara Vale Indonesia dan pemerintah yang harus dilaksanakan 5 tahun setelah amandemen tersebut. (CNBC Indonesia)





3 dari 4
Penandatanganan Heads Of Agreement Divestasi saham. (CNBC Indonesia





4 dari 4
Melalui kepemilikan 20% saham di PT Vale Indonesia Tbk., dan 65% saham di PT Aneka Tambang Tbk., MIND ID memiliki akses terhadap salah satu cadangan dan sumberdaya nikel terbesar dan terbaik dunia. (CNBC Indonesia)


----------



## Kucing itu imut

trishna_amṛta said:


> do you have any info of which company will be marketing the Palapa Ring link?


Do you mean this?
https://m.detik.com/inet/telecommun...isnya-palapa-ring-timur-jadi-incaran-operator


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> And also what your take of the SATRIA?  So far I can't find any further detail regarding what frequency band it will be serving or it expected throughput rate. So far all my VSAT traffic went trough JCSAT-2B (Ku-band, Hawaii Pacific Teleport) and if there is more cheaper and equally reliable alternative I'm open for suggestion. Thanks Beforehand


Hopefully this will answer your question
https://tekno.kompas.com/read/2019/...alon-satelit-internet-indonesia-?amp=1&page=2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> Do you mean this?
> https://m.detik.com/inet/telecommun...isnya-palapa-ring-timur-jadi-incaran-operator



NO, I was referring to the company who will be marketing the link NOT the potential customer (that potential customer could be me)



Kansel said:


> Hopefully this will answer your question
> https://tekno.kompas.com/read/2019/...alon-satelit-internet-indonesia-?amp=1&page=2



Was referring to the more technical aspect as in orbital parameter, transponder, and maybe pricing, and other detail that doesn't goes into the sales brochure (but goes into the contract nonetheless). Basically information that could help potential customer (such as myself) to make inform decision.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia adds value to mining industry, invests in downstream processing facilities*
15th Oct 2019 11:46





(Antara/Business Wire)

_PT Borneo Alumina Indonesia appoints Black & Veatch as a technical consultant to lead alumina refinery project_

JAKARTA, Indonesia--(Antara/BUSINESS WIRE)-- Creating mining and minerals processing infrastructure to increase Indonesia’s mineral value while strengthening downstream processing capabilities has been at the core of the Indonesian mining authority and mineral export laws since 2009.

PT Borneo Alumina Indonesia has appointed a Black & Veatch-led Project Management Consortium (PMC) to develop one such processing facility, the first of its kind in Indonesia. Black & Veatch provides engineering solutions to power sector clients in Indonesia through PT Bina Viktori Indonesia (PT BVI).

The West Kalimantan facility will feature a 1 Million Tonne Per Annum (MTPA) smelter-grade alumina refinery, a 2x40,000 Normal cubic meter per hour (Nm3/hr) coal gasification plant and a 3x25 megawatt (MW) coal-fired power plant.

“Developing the downstream mineral processing industry will expand the Indonesian economy and create jobs. Black & Veatch is ready to leverage our global expertise across business units to support as PMC overseeing our client’s Chinese Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contractor to ensure that the client realizes the quality, safety and value they are seeking,” said Jim Spenceley, Senior Vice President, Mining, Black & Veatch.

As the consortium leader, Black & Veatch will perform design review, equipment inspections, and provide power and coal gasification subject matter expertise. Consortium partners Progesys will be managing the alumina refinery process design scope, while Jaya CM will be supporting the project with site construction engineers and inspectors.

Progesys is a minerals industry engineering company based in Canada. Jaya CM is an Indonesian construction management company.

As the project consultant, the consortium is responsible for evaluating engineering, procurement and construction bids and reviewing design engineering. The consortium will monitor major equipment supply and conduct factory acceptance tests. It will also oversee site construction and commissioning.

Black & Veatch's knowledge of international and country-specific engineering codes and standards, and contract structures systematically mitigates project cost and schedule risks. By serving as the interface between different engineering standards, Black & Veatch offers clients assurance that EPC contractors deliver on specific project commitments cost effectively.

Black & Veatch has supported clients worldwide on various infrastructure deployments by tapping into engineering innovation to address technical complexities in heavy industries like mining.

Click here to download a supporting image.

Editor’s Notes:

• Black & Veatch employs more than 100 professionals in Jakarta, Indonesia. It is currently working as EPC contractor for more than 4.5 gigawatts of conventional power generation projects in Indonesia.
• Since 1969, Black & Veatch has undertaken nearly 100 power, water and oil and gas projects across 24 provinces throughout Indonesia. In power generation alone, the company has contributed almost 15,000 MW of installed capacity throughout the country.

About Black & Veatch

Black & Veatch is an employee-owned, global leader in building critical human infrastructure in Energy, Water, Telecommunications and Government Services. Since 1915, we have helped our clients improve the lives of people in over 100 countries through consulting, engineering, construction, operations and program management. Our revenues in 2018 were US$3.5 billion. Follow us on www.bv.com and in social media..


----------



## Nike

In the 2019 Global Hunger Index, Indonesia ranks *70th* out of 117 qualifying countries. With a score of *20.1*, Indonesia suffers from a level of hunger that is *serious* [See overview of GHI calculation].
https://www.globalhungerindex.org/indonesia.html

Quite improvement but can be much better, better infrastructure development , better policy is a key to reduce hunger and stunting growth.


----------



## Nike

*Empowerment of female workers in Ungaran through Better Work Indonesia*
16th Oct 2019 14:14





Country Director of ILO for Indonesia and Timor-Leste, Michiko Miyamoto (second right) and UN Resident Coordinator in Indonesia Anita Nirody (second left) visit one of the Ungaran Sari Garments' factories on October 3, 2019. (ANTARA/Azis Kurmala)

The Indonesian garment industry has witnessed swift growth, with a notable four-percent contribution to Indonesia's exports and offering employment to 2.2 million, of which some 80 percent constitute women, and generating US$8 billion annual revenues.

Indonesia identifies this sector as being job rich and a driver for inclusive growth for which it is intent on expanding this sector.

Despite rapid economic growth in this sector, industrial relations in Indonesia are often impacted by several issues, at both the employer and worker levels.

Employers in garment industries often encounter numerous challenges in integrating labor standards into the production process as part of their accountability in a bid to achieve a feasible business.

In the meantime, workers deal with issues, ranging from job insecurity, short-term employment contracts, and social security, to name a few.

Hence, to boost development of the garment industry in Indonesia, while assisting businesses, one of the Busana Apparel Group business units, Ungaran Sari Garments, has collaborated with the ILO-Better Work Indonesia programme for the empowerment of women workers.

Over 95 percent of the employees constitute women and their empowerment is one of the company's key focus areas, which was initiated through the HER Project program since 2014.

The company runs several social and community programs for the employees and their families.

Programs for women in Ungaran Sari Garments, named HER Project, encompasses maternity programs, environmental programs, and post maternity programs.

Senior HR And Compliance of PT Ungaran Sari Garments Arif remarked that various women's empowerment programs, run by the company, were driven by genuine concern for employees.

"This is since 95 percent of our workers are women. Hence, we must be sensitive to their health, so as not to affect production. Women are empowered through the holding of prenatal class, courier of breast milk (ASI), capacity building, and so on," he revealed.





Women workers of Ungaran Sari Garments participate in a prenatal class. (ANTARA / Azis Kurmala)


Arif explained that ASI was initiated after taking into account the difficulties encountered by employees in offering exclusive breastfeeding to their infants.

"After three months of maternity leave, the female employees returned to work. The stock of ASI for their babies at home apparently did not suffice, so it is impossible for the babies to get exclusive breastfeeding while their mothers are working," Arif pointed out.

Moreover, women workers approached the company's management to echo their concerns, and following a discussion, a solution was agreed upon through the approach of ASI.

"For the time being, our drivers can handle the delivery of ASI to the homes of women. There are two drivers, who deliver ASI to the homes of women workers," Arif explained.

Furthermore, the company has conducted family care day that is one of the most highly anticipated events for employees in Ungaran Sari Garments. It aims to increase engagement among employees and deepen relations between employees and the company.

Over five thousand employees and their families enthusiastically participated in this event.

HERProject Peer Educators also seized this opportunity to promote a healthy lifestyle by offering free medical check-ups, healthy infant food, and reflexology for all participants.

In addition, Peer Educators rewarded 15 female employees for successfully offering exclusive breastfeeding to their infants for six months.

"At the same time, we also contributed to environmental preservation by planting herb seeds and releasing fish seedlings into a surrounding river. To enliven the event, the participants were treated to many door prizes," Arif remarked.

The company also conducted health socialization among women workers at lunchtime in the factory canteen.

To increase the level of knowledge and hone the skills of the marketing staff, Ungaran Sari Garments organizes training on every Saturday that encompasses several topics including merchandising flow, sewing machines, basics of sewing operations, basic of fabrics, woman’s health, and communications.

Arif affirmed that the women's empowerment program had a positive impact on the company.

"Employees become healthy, and absenteeism reduces. As a result, the workers' productivity increases. The company performance then also improves. I do not think that the effort has become a burden on the company, but it is an investment," Arif stated.

Better work program

UN Resident Coordinator in Indonesia Anita Nirody lauded the empowerment of women carried out by Ungaran Sari Garments, a garment company based in Ungaran, Semarang, Central Java.

"Various programs to empower women are carried out by the garment company, including prenatal class, courier of breast milk (ASI), lactation rooms, cooperatives, clinics, as well as capacity building for workers," Nirody noted on the sidelines of a visit to Ungaran Sari Garments, Ungaran, Semarang, Central Java, some time ago.
Empowering women in the garment company holds significance since they constitute 95 percent of the workforce.




Work ongoing at one of the Ungaran Sari Garments' factories. Over 95 percent of the employees are women. (ANTARA / Azis Kurmala)


Nirody expounded that the fundamental premise of the Better Work programme is that improving working conditions in garment factories will advance well-being and boost competitiveness, profitability, and productivity of garment enterprises.

The programme recognizes that when it comes to poverty reduction, inclusive growth, and sustainable development, the quality of jobs holds as much importance as the quantity and that a gender-equal workplace is critical for business productivity, according to Nirody.

Nirody highlighted that the Better Work programme represented a unique partnership at several different levels.

At the global level, partnership between the International Labour Organization (ILO) and the International Finance Corporation (IFC) entails combining the expertise of ILO in labour standards with that of the IFC in private sector development.

Moreover, at the global level, the Better Work programme has partnership with 37 global companies and brands across nine countries, Nirody remarked.

At the country level, partnerships are with relevant national and provincial government authorities, while at the factory level, partnerships are between the management, workers, and trade unions -- 216 factories across five provinces in Java, Indonesia, with close to 400 thousand workers, of which 80 percent are women.

The programme has an interesting funding model – a combination of contributions from ILO’s global programme, grants from donors, contributions from global brands and fees for services provided by the factories.

The programme works at varied levels – at the policy/macro levels through policy advice and technical assistance to influence important legislation related to, for instance, social security, wages, etc.

At the micro or factory level, the programme conducts assessments to review compliance with labour laws and provides tools, training, and capacity development to empower women, end discrimination at workplace, and promote social dialogue among key stakeholders.

The programme has achieved key outcomes and results as is apparent from increased job stability and well-being; better working conditions, including better access to maternal, reproductive, and healthcare services; and an increase in productivity and profits.

In addition, the programme has generated several spin-off or multiplier impacts, with creative, bottom-up solutions generated by the factories through social dialogue, such as improved maternal and health care, a breast-feeding facility and novel breastfeeding courier service to transport breast milk to children, and 90 percent of the children remaining in school due to improved well-being of families.

The programme contributes to multiple SDGs across the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development – Goal 8 related to Decent Work, but also Goals related to gender empowerment, health, nutrition, inequality, and partnerships, Nirody stated.

Programme sustainability has been taken into account through the creation of Yayasan (NGO), with 30 enterprise advisors, former Better Work employees, who offer technical advice and support to the participating factories.

Boosting dialogue

Country Director of ILO for Indonesia and Timor-Leste Michiko Miyamoto remarked that sound dialogue between the management, workers, and trade unions offered a solution to enhancing production and work productivity.

Miyamoto echoed the ILO’s commitment to encouraging the management to promote dialogue between workers and employers.

"Employers and workers must strengthen social dialogue in companies to face current employment challenges," she noted.

This is especially pertinent in the era of the fourth industrial revolution that had an impact on industrial relations between workers and employers.

"If there is an issue, it will be discussed together for overcoming the problem encountered in industrial relations. Thus, the problems between employers and workers can be overcome properly," Miyamoto stated.

She believes that social dialogue will facilitate employers and workers to tackle different employment challenges and advance the company.




Workers do some stretching moves to relax their muscles and reduce fatigue. (ANTARA / Azis Kurmala)
"We are very pleased with the efforts of Ungaran Sari Garments in connection with social dialogue. The company provides communication channels for workers in delivering suggestions to the company," she noted.

The garment company has put up suggestion boxes in toilets and canteens and holds weekly discussion or discussion through Whatsapp.

Miyamoto believes that Ungaran Sari Garments' efforts should be emulated by other companies.

Related news: Realizing dignified world of work through ILO Convention No. 190
Related news: Domestic workers are often invisible: ILO


By Azis Kurmala

Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...kers-in-ungaran-through-better-work-indonesia


----------



## Nike

*Exclusive: Indian buyers slash Malaysian palm oil purchases fearing duty hike - traders*
Rajendra Jadhav




FILE PHOTO: A worker collects palm oil fruits at a plantation in Bahau, Negeri Sembilan, Malaysia January 30, 2019.
REUTERS/LAI SENG SIN/FILE PHOTO
MUMBAI (Reuters) - Indian refiners have stopped buying Malaysian palm oil for shipment in November and December fearing New Delhi could raise import taxes or enforce other measures to curb imports from the Southeast Asian nation, five traders told Reuters on Monday.

Lower purchases by India, the biggest buyer of Malaysian palm oil so far in 2019, could lead to higher inventories and put pressure on Malaysian palm oil prices FCPOc3. It could also help rival Indonesia increase its shipments to India.

India is considering restricting imports of some products from Malaysia including palm oil after Kuala Lumpur criticized New Delhi for its actions in Kashmir, Reuters reported on Friday.

India's government has not made any public remarks about Malaysian palm oil. The Commerce Ministry did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Monday.

"We need clarity before doing business with Malaysia," said a Mumbai-based dealer.

His trading firm was about to buy 5,000 tonnes palm oil on Friday from Malaysia for November shipment but decided not to proceed after reading about potential disruptions.

If the government did not provide clarity in coming days, the trader said he would buy from Indonesia.

Malaysian palm oil futures slumped for a second straight day on Monday due to concerns about the possible Indian import restrictions and weakness in related edible oils.

"Traders are confused on both sides. They don't know how to plan their shipments," said Sandeep Bajoria, chief executive of Sunvin Group, a Mumbai-based vegetable oil importer.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...hases-fearing-duty-hike-traders-idUSKBN1WT19V

Indonesia get the most benefit from India Malaysia petty conflict


----------



## Rayadipa

Look like this year we will become upper middle class country .


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile persistent deflation and low level inflation keep lingering 




*Consumer Price Index: Deflation Due to a Drop in Prices of Foodstuff Commodities*
14 Oktober 2019 | 

Consumer Price Index
Deflation
BPS
Commodities
Inflation


In September Indonesia’s consumer price index (CPI) deflated by 0.27 percent month-to-month (m/m), particularly due to a decline in food commodity prices. This is good news as we had detected some potential threats to Indonesia’s inflation rate in the August 2019 edition of out monthly report. Meanwhile, Indonesia’s core inflation has remained stable, signaling that deflation is not caused by weakening purchasing power.

In fact, Suhariyanto, Head of Statistics Indonesia (BPS) that always releases the country’s consumer price data at the start of the month, said Indonesians’ purchasing power remains firm. He added that while Indonesian inflation is under control, there is the need to remain cautious ahead of the holiday period around the turn of the year (specifically Christmas and New Year celebrations).
https://www.indonesia-investments.c...p-in-prices-of-foodstuff-commodities/item9201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Rayadipa said:


> Look like this year we will become upper middle class country .



Best not reading too much into such labeling (middle income, high income, etc). What truly matter is the Adjusted PPP (Purchasing Power Parity) basically it indicate what we can buy domestically using certain amount of money (local currency). Living expenses in Indonesia has always been generally low compare to neighbouring countries and not because we are poorer or lower living standard, but because the price is generally cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Best not reading too much into such labeling (middle income, high income, etc). What truly matter is the Adjusted PPP (Purchasing Power Parity) basically it indicate what we can buy domestically using certain amount of money (local currency). Living expenses in Indonesia has always been generally low compare to neighbouring countries and not because we are poorer or lower living standard, but because the price is generally cheaper.



Altough Jokowi keep made adjustment toward oil prices and several times hikes in electricity rates, but his administration effort to keep the rates of inflation in low number must be applauded. One cant deny, better infrastructure development is key to control the prices of goods and services along with better policy in management especially among local governments. All in all there is rare demonstration and ruckus is about prices hikes for foods commodities (last times concern is about garlic, onion and chilly oh almost forgot meats and jengkol ). 

There is concern in several remotes area about high prices for foods commodities even news about hunger malady and such, but as i said before infrastructure development must going on as it is a key toward social justice in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Altough Jokowi keep made adjustment toward oil prices and several times hikes in electricity rates, but his administration effort to keep the rates of inflation in low number must be applauded. One cant deny, better infrastructure development is key to control the prices of goods and services along with better policy in management especially among local governments. All in all there is rare demonstration and ruckus is about prices hikes for foods commodities (last times concern is about garlic, onion and chilly oh almost forgot meats and jengkol ).
> 
> There is concern in several remotes area about high prices for foods commodities even news about hunger malady and such, but as i said before infrastructure development must going on as it is a key toward social justice in Indonesia.


Yet,the dumb opposition keep ranting about "kami tidak makan infrastruktur"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Yet,the dumb opposition keep ranting about "kami tidak makan infrastruktur"



Contoh aja, lewat jalan tol tarif emang mahal tapi beban yg bisa dibawa sama cargo truck bisa lebih besar kapasitasnya sehingga bulk cost transport bisa ditekan dari sisi muatan. Belum lg fokus pembenahan freighter kereta api supaya cargo barang macam baja, semen dan batu bara bisa dibawa lewat kereta api. Di China, kereta api juga bawa hasil industri macam mobil, motor, mesin, elektronik dan spare parts dari pabrik langsung ke pelabuhan ga perlu stop dan ga ada pak ogah atau pungli dijalan, langsung scan dokumen pengiriman langsung masuk antrian. Dari pelabuhan kargo langsung dikirim ke negara tujuan. 

Makanya infrastructure penting supaya cost pengiriman lebih murah kalau dikirim dalam partai besar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Contoh aja, lewat jalan tol tarif emang mahal tapi beban yg bisa dibawa sama cargo truck bisa lebih besar kapasitasnya sehingga bulk cost transport bisa ditekan dari sisi muatan. Belum lg fokus pembenahan freighter kereta api supaya cargo barang macam baja, semen dan batu bara bisa dibawa lewat kereta api. Di China, kereta api juga bawa hasil industri macam mobil, motor, mesin, elektronik dan spare parts dari pabrik langsung ke pelabuhan ga perlu stop dan ga ada pak ogah atau pungli dijalan, langsung scan dokumen pengiriman langsung masuk antrian. Dari pelabuhan kargo langsung dikirim ke negara tujuan.
> 
> Makanya infrastructure penting supaya cost pengiriman lebih murah kalau dikirim dalam partai besar


Ambil contoh yang baru2 ini aja, pengangkutan kereta LRV Jabodetabek dari Madiun ke Jakarta ya lewat tol dibanding make kapal yang lama ato pesawat yang mahal turns out kalo tol lebih efektif


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Altough Jokowi keep made adjustment toward oil prices and several times hikes in electricity rates, but his administration effort to keep the rates of inflation in low number must be applauded. One cant deny, better infrastructure development is key to control the prices of goods and services along with better policy in management especially among local governments. All in all there is rare demonstration and ruckus is about prices hikes for foods commodities (last times concern is about garlic, onion and chilly oh almost forgot meats and jengkol ).
> 
> There is concern in several remotes area about high prices for foods commodities even news about hunger malady and such, but as i said before infrastructure development must going on as it is a key toward social justice in Indonesia.


Agree. One thing that surely make politician reluctant to build massive infrastructure in the past was the effect to the economy might take years to happen. This could jeopardize their political postition/popularity, thats why on the old days the infrastructure developement concentrate on Java as it will make faster impact on economy. The downside is we pretty much act as continent country instead of archipelago country. Java products would be expensive to ship outside the island as other islands dont have infrastructure large enough to accomodate large volume shipment and vise versa.

Despite some of the controversy on some of the infrastructure developement I respect Mr.Jokowi for having the balls to build infrastructure on massive scale in and mostly outside Java.


----------



## Nike

*Wapres JK resmikan Indonesian Aid, bentuk diplomasi "tangan di atas"*
Jumat, 18 Oktober 2019 12:53 WIB





Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla didampingi Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi (kedua kiri), Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati (kedua kanan), Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional Bambang Brodjonegoro (kanan) dan Wakil Menteri Luar Negeri AM Fachir (kiri) memberikan pernyatan usai meresmikan Indonesian Aid di Gedung Pancasila Kementerian Luar Negeri Jakarta, Jumat (18/10/2019). (Fransiska Ninditya)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla meresmikan peluncuran Lembaga Dana Kerja Sama Pembangunan Internasional atau_ Indonesian Agency for International Development_ (Indonesian Aid/IndoAid) di Kementerian Luar Negeri Jakarta, Jumat, sebagai bentuk diplomasi antara Indonesia dengan negara-negara berkembang lain.

"Pembentukan lembaga IndoAid ini adalah sesuatu yang penting pada masa ini. Sudah cukup kita ini kadang-kadang minta, sudah waktunya juga kita untuk berdiplomasi tangan di atas, untuk bersama-sama membangun masyarakat dunia yang berkembang ini," kata Wapres JK di Kemlu Jakarta.

Wapres mengatakan, bantuan tersebut diberikan Pemerintah Indonesia untuk negara-negara berkembang yang lebih membutuhkan, sebagai bentuk penguatan hubungan bilateral.

Pada Sidang Umum ke-74 Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa (PBB) di New York, Amerika Serikat beberapa waktu lalu, Pemerintah Indonesia, yang diwakili Wapres JK, telah memberikan bantuan kepada empat negara pasifik. Dengan IndoAid, lanjut JK, Indonesia kini bisa berbangga diri karena dapat membantu negara lain yang membutuhkan.

"Untuk kerja sama dengan negara anggota PBB, kita bantu empat negara pasifik. Jadi sekarang Menlu sudah bisa sedikit tegak, (kalau) ada acara-acara begitu (bisa bilang) 'Anda berapa butuh?’ jadi tidak lagi 'Tolong kita butuh bantuan'. Kita mesti gagah," tegasnya.

Sementara itu, Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati mengatakan dana bantuan dalam IndoAid tersebut diatur di pos anggaran _below the line_ atau model pembiayaan, sehingga penggunaannya tidak harus habis. Nilai anggaran yang telah dikeluarkan Pemerintah untuk lembaga IndoAid sebesar Rp3 triliun, yang terbagi atas Rp1 triliun untuk tahun pertama di 2018 dan Rp2 triliun di 2019.

"Ini ditaruhnya di _below the line_ kalau istilah teknisnya. Jadi dia tidak harus habis, bahkan mungkin bisa jadi dana abadi," kata Sri Mulyani.

Indonesian Aid dibentuk dengan payung hukum di bawah Peraturan Menteri Keuangan (PMK) Nomor 143 Tahun 2019 tentang Organisasi dan Tata Kerja Lembaga Dana Kerja Sama Pembangunan Internasional (LDKPI).

LDKPI menjadi lembaga yang bertugas mengelola dana kerja sama pembangunan internasional sesuai Peraturan Pemerintah Nomor 57 Tahun 2019 tentang Tata Cara Pemberian Hibah kepada Pemerintah Asing atau Lembaga Asing.

Baca juga: Purna tugas, Polri berikan penghargaan kepada Wapres JK

Baca juga: JK siap bantu Pemerintah dalam urusan perdamaian

Baca juga: Tiga perasaan Jusuf Kalla jelang purna tugas

Baca juga: Bagi JK, seluruh program pemerintah lima tahun terakhir istimewa

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/111...ndonesian-aid-bentuk-diplomasi-tangan-di-atas

Wish our economy can growing more bigger so we can spread our soft power abroad


----------



## Bungaterakhir

No need to focus on income, the more our per capita income increase there is not much $ lending we can get from international lending debt, exam : netherland will stop all the grant or lending for indonesia as of 2020, bcoz of our per capita will be upper middle income. what "if" other country or international bank do the same, that will make our national budget deficit widening. Not that im hopping we end up as poor people forever, for me Government need to focus more on Human development (thank's god this also will be major focus work for the 2nd term of jokowi presidency more than $100billion budget, beside massive infrastructure), and also the quality of life need to increase, step by step we will be there.
===============================================================

The increase of toll roads in Indonesia induces the government to finally set the route numbering on the previously unnumbered motorway.

tarting this year the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation finally sets the route numbering rule for Expressways in the country. The numbering formerly only includes national roads, which causes confusion to whether the expressway follows this numbering or having a separate one (For example, both the expressway and main road from Jakarta to the East have the same National Road 1, but in Google Maps they only put the sign on the expressway).






*Indonesia toll road development from time to time
*




Data Source: BPJT (National Toll Road Authority)

The development of toll road (jalan tol), Indonesian term for controlled-access expressway with full grade separation. The first opening was in 1977. Between 1999 to 2004, the length was stalled at 576.1 km as there was no new opening after a massive financial crisis and chaos in 1998. Then the construction started to gain the pace, followed by a swifter acceleration in 2014. The current active length (Oct. 2019) is *1800.35 km* and the under-construction segment is *1439.91 km*. With the addition of the next scheduled opening until *Dec. 2019*, the total active length will be *2200.99 km*.

The expected length in 2025 is around 5000 - 6000 km.

Planning to Cruise Through Sumatra? Toll Road Will Connect the Entire Island by 2024
Nine more toll roads stretching 406 kilometers to be launched until December 2019
Indonesia proposes grand $564 billion plan to rebuild the country from 2020 to 2024
About 60 percent of the spending will go towards transportation-related infrastructure.[/QUOTE]


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Yet,the dumb opposition keep ranting about "kami tidak makan infrastruktur"



It because they are the opposition. It doesn't matter what the incumbent administration were doing it always the incumbent who is at fault (contoh, mereka sakit salah presiden, mereka lapar ga bisa makan salah presiden lagi, ada kucing ketabrak mobil salah presiden juga)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Susi Pudjiastuti: Indonesia's Fisheries GDP Up 50 Percent*
Translator: 
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*
Editor: 
*Mahinda Arkyasa*
18 October 2019 23:43 WIB

Susi Pudjiastuti presented the her achievements, which were made during President Joko Widodo's first term.

Minister Susi said that her ministry managed to successfully boost the fisheries' gross domestic product (GDP) up to 50 percent compared to previous period. 

"The fisheries GDP in the last 4.5 years went up to almost 50 percent. I may argue that it is an astonishing achievement," said Minister Susi on Friday, October 18, 2019.

The Ministry's latest data revealed that the growth of fisheries GDP has grown to 6.25 percent, which is 29.39 percent more compared to the same period in the previous year that saw the fisheries GDP grow 4.83 percent. The growth saw the 2019’s second-quarter GDP increase to IDR 62.24 trillion. 

Susi Pudjiastuti also mentioned that fishermen's trade value continues to grow from 106.41 percent in 2015 to 114.24 percent in August 2019. The same goes for the export volume that increases from 4.45 percent to 7.44 percent. 

FRANCISCA CHRISTY ROSANA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1261489/susi-pudjiastuti-indonesias-fisheries-gdp-up-50-percent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-China sign agreement to construct Pelosika Dam*
17th Oct 2019 21:37





Secretary General of Public Works and Public Housing Ministry Anita Firmanti and Vice Chairman of China International Development Cooperation Agency (CIDCA) Deng Boqing at the signing of Exchange of Letter on Pelosika Dam construction in Jakarta on Wednesday (Oct 16, 2019). ANTARA/HO Public Works and Public Housing Ministry/sh

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia and China have signed an Exchange of Letters (EoL) on the construction of Pelosika Dam in Southeast Sulawesi Province. The EoL was signed by Secretary General of Public Works and Public Housing Ministry Anita Firmanti and Vice Chairman of China International Development Cooperation Agency (CIDCA) Deng Boqing in Jakarta, according to the ministry's statement here Thursday.

The signing of the EoL has marked the beginning of engineering services for the preparation of Pelosika Dam construction funded by a Chinese grant worth RMB28.19 million (Rp56.1 billion).

The construction of the dam will begin in 2020.

"The Chinese government has played an important role in our infrastructure development, whether in water resources or toll roads. Jatigede Dam is one example of (the development) in water resources. In future, we will build four dams, including the Pelosika Dam," Firmanti said.

Pelosika dam will have a capacity of 822.56 million cubic meters. It is also expected to supply 0.8 cubic meters per second of raw water, irrigate 22 thousand hectares of land, reduce the flood flow rate, and generate 20 MW of electricity.

The dam construction would make a positive impact on the public socially and economically, and welfare, Den Boqing said.

"We have so far had mutually beneficial cooperation. The signing of the Exchange of Letters for Pelosika Dam is a new point of our cooperation. We are looking forward to cooperation with Indonesia in other dam constructions," Boqing said.

In addition to Pelosika Dam, Indonesia has also worked with China to develop three other dams. These are the Jenelata Dam in South Sulawesi, Riam Kiwa Dam in South Kalimantan, and Lambakan Dam in East Kalimantan.

The Exchange of Letters for Jenelata and Riam Kiwa dams was signed on May 7, 2018 and they are expected to be completed by the end of 2019. (INE)
Related news: Ministry facilitates Chinese entrepreneurs to develop infrastructure
Related news: Indonesia, China sign two MoUs on infrastructure development

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134872/indonesia-china-sign-agreement-to-construct-pelosika-dam


----------



## Kansel

*PAL Indonesia akan Ikut Tender Pembangunan Fasilitas Pengolahan Gas Darat Masela*
Redaktur | Jumat, 18/10/2019 10:48:08 | 1489 Tampilan
*Bagikan:*

Klik untuk membagikan di Facebook(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi pada Twitter(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi di Linkedln(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi di WhatsApp(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk mengirim ini lewat surel kepada seorang teman(Membuka di jendela yang baru)





JAKARTA – PT PAL Indonesia, Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di sektor industri galangan kapal, tengah menyiapkan partisipasi dalam mega proyek di Blok Masela, milik Inpex Corporation.

Sutrisno, Direktur General Engineering & MRO PAL Indonesia, mengatakan partisipasi PT PAL bertujuan untuk meningkatkan Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN) di proyek Masela.

“Seperti diketahui bahwa pada proyek Masela plant pengolahan dibangun di darat, sehingga kami memiliki kapasitas dan pengalaman membangun onshore gas processing plant. Disamping itu kami juga memiliki kapasitas melaksanakan assembly module package dan instalasi module dan peralatan diatas FPSO yang akan dibangun oleh Inpex,” kata Sutrisno kepada Dunia Energi, Jumat (18/10).

Inpex Corporation telah menandatangani amendemen dan perpanjangan kontrak bagi hasil (PSC) Blok Masela. Perpanjangan kontrak dengan alokasi waktu tambahan tujuh tahun dan perpanjangan 20 tahun untuk Proyek Abadi LNG, sehingga total perpanjangan kontrak 27 tahun.

Penandatanganan ini menandai pelaksanaan perjanjian formal tentang persyaratan PSC yang sebelumnya disepakati dan diumumkan sebagai bagian dari persetujuan Rencana Pengembangan Revisi (POD) Proyek LNG Abadi oleh pemerintah Indonesia.

Proyek ini merupakan proyek pengembangan LNG terpadu berskala besar pertama yang dioperasikan oleh Inpex di Indonesia. Proyek ini akan berkontribusi signifikan bagi Indonesia khususnya di wilayah timur.

Nilai investasi pengembangan Blok Masela ditaksir mencapai US$20 miliar atau setara Rp288 triliun. Blok Masela berpotensi punya kapasitas sebesar 9,5 juta ton LNG per tahun dan 150 MMSCF per hari di sekitar Laut Arafuru.

“Kami sudah berdiskusi (dengan Inpex), saat ini masih dalam tahap FEED (Front End Engineering Design). Rencana proses tender dimulai pada 2020,” tandas Sutrisno.(RA)


----------



## Nike

*Petrochemical set to become future downstream industry*
19th Oct 2019 13:20






Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan at an event of IDX Economic Outlook in Jakarta recently. (ANTARA/Afut Syafril/sh)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The government has encouraged the petrochemical industry to become a future downstream industry in the oil and gas sector.

Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan noted in a statement here on Saturday that with increased competitiveness in the energy sector, adjustment and innovation are vital to boosting business in the oil and gas industry.

"Oil and gas are still important, petrochemical is the future. Several derivative products can be produced from oil," Jonan stated.

Jonan remarked that oil and gas are yet primarily perceived as fuel energy rather than raw material for petrochemical products.

"This culture in the oil and gas business must be adjusted," the minister emphasized.

He stated that dependence on oil and gas derivative products should be viewed as an opportunity for the petrochemical industry. The government has tasked state-run oil firm Pertamina to build refineries to process crude oil into petrochemical products.

Presently, Pertamina only has petrochemical production capacity reaching 700 kilotons per annum. The production capacity is expected to rise with the existence of two new refineries in Tuban and Bontang and four existing refineries in Balikpapan, Cilacap, Balongan, and Dumai that have been revitalized.

Pertamina's petrochemical production capacity is expected to reach 6,600 kilotons per annum after revitalization is completed in 2026. Related news: Foreign investment in petrochemical industry to enter Indonesia
Related news: Indonesia to boost petrochemical development in Bintuni, W Papua

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134920/petrochemical-set-to-become-future-downstream-industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Trade Expo day four buying mission reaches US$3.16 billion*
17 minutes ago





A trade agreement between an Indonesian business consortium and Norway company, Sterner AS, was signed at the Indonesian Trade Expo (TEI) 2019 on Oct 16, 2019. (Doc of the Indonesian Embassy in Oslo/Sw/RN)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The buying mission on the Indonesian Trade Expo (TEI) 2019 Day 4, which counted from October 16 to 19 transactions, recorded that the total value of trade contracts that had been signed had reached around US$3.16 billion.

"On Day 4 of the TEI 2019, eight documents of memorandum of understanding are signed with partners from five countries. So, in total, we have already had 112 agreements with 30 countries," General Director of the National Export Development at the Trade Ministry Dody Edward stated in a statement received in Jakarta, Sunday.

All the MoU documents were signed on the sidelines of the TEI 2019 held at Indonesia Convention Exhibition of Bumi Serpong Damai (ICE BSD), Tangerang, Banten Province.

Five countries who took the agreements on Day 4 were Germany on doll products, Romania on paper products, Jordan on processed foods, Egypt on stationery and processed foods, and China on investment of recycling mill in Medan, the capital city of North Sumatera Province.

The buying mission program was conducted by the Indonesian Trade Ministry in order to boost national export, Edward said. 

"We pin our hopes on more countries to sign trade contracts at the TEI 2019 to enable us to reach increased values of transactions," Edward said.
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...day-four-buying-mission-reaches-us316-billion


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*PGN to start LNG processing at Tanjung Perak Port this year*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, October 21, 2019 / 04:49 pm



Tied up: Workers stand on the wharf of a liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal in Benoa Harbor in Denpasar, Bali, on Monday. The first LNG terminal for floating storage units consisting of two vessels is being operated near a diesel and gas-fired plant (PLTDG), which was developed to supply 200 megawatts of electricity to outer islands. (JP/Zul Trio Anggono)
State-owned gas company PGN is set to begin operations at its liquified natural gas (LNG) processing terminal at Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya, East Java, this year.

The company said in a statement issued on Thursday that the Teluk Lamong terminal would have, in the first phase, a processing capacity of 40 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd), most of which would be used to regasify LNG into a suitable fuel for domestic and industrial use.

PGN corporate secretary Rachmat Hutama said the terminal was “very important to meet gas demand in East Java” because it enabled the province to use supplies from West Java and Central Java.

“The LNG terminal is also a measure to anticipate any problems arising with the natural gas supply in East Java,” he said. 

The terminal, which is being built in cooperation with state-owned port operator Pelindo III, will have a capacity of 180 mmscfd once PGN completes the third and final phase of development by 2023, by which time the facility will also have a landed gas storage system and gas container refilling station.

The company plans to install a landed gas storage system with a capacity of 50 cubic meters (cbm) that can be expanded to 180 cbm if needed and a gas container filling station to facilitate transporting fuel to eastern Indonesia in the absence of end user gas pipelines.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ocessing-at-tanjung-perak-port-this-year.html


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Sri Mulyani stay in office in the new cabinet






I got to admit I don't like (as in hate) some of her line of thinking & policy but overall she is still the best the nation have for the position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Bukaka wins contract to build jet bridges, walkways for Bangkok airport*
source : Link






PT Bukaka Teknik Utama, part of the Kalla Group, has won a Rp 100 billion (US$7.5 million) contract to build 33 jet bridges and three moving walkways for Don Mueang International Airport in Bangkok.

The contract was signed by the company’s director of operations and human resources, Saptiastuti Hapsari, in Bangkok on Tuesday, in the presence of Indonesian Ambassador to the Kingdom of Thailand Ahmad Rusdi and the managing director of Indonesian Bankexim, Dikdik Yustandi.

The construction of the 33 jet bridges and three walkways is scheduled to be completed within a year, with the first shipment to be carried out in January.






“The cooperation with the Thai airport authority is expected to be continued in the future and help further increase bilateral cooperation in trade and investment between Indonesia and Thailand,” the company said in a statement.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian ambassador expressed hope that the cooperation between Bukaka and the Thai airport authority would strengthen business relations and cooperation between the two countries.

*Bukaka, with almost 41 years of experience in the production of jet bridges and airport walkways, has exported jet bridges to Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Japan, India, Chile and Bangladesh.* (hen)

*Tokopedia to Add $12b to Indonesia's Economy in 2019*
source : Link






Jakarta. E-commerce giant Tokopedia is on course to nearly triple its contribution to the Indonesian economy this year, creating hundreds of thousands of new jobs, lowering prices and promoting economic equality across the archipelago, according to a recent study.

The study carried out by the University of Indonesia's Institute for Economic and Social Research (LPEM) revealed that Tokopedia will add Rp 170 trillion ($12 billion) to Southeast Asia's largest economy in 2019, compared with last year's Rp 58 trillion.  

While most of the impact is felt in the provinces on the country's most populous island, Java, other regions also benefit greatly from Tokopedia's presence. North Sumatra saw its economy expand by an additional Rp 2.79 trillion last year, while East Kalimantan's economy enjoyed Rp 933 billion in additional output.

*Tokopedia also created 857,000 new part-time and full-time jobs last year. More than a third of the new sellers, or 309,000, use Tokopedia as their main source of income. LPEM estimates that Tokopedia will create 1.14 million new jobs this year.* 

"One of our findings is that Tokopedia carries out an inclusiveness function. One example is the large number of housewives who became sellers in Indonesia," LPEM deputy director Kiki Verico, said at a press conference in Jakarta on Thursday.

The LPEM study estimates the total nominal transaction, or gross merchandise value, at Tokopedia, will reach Rp 222 trillion this year, from last year's Rp 73 trillion. 

"We must evolve to reach other industries. We aim to work with fishermen and farmers, among others," Wiliam said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Basuki Hadimuljono to likely remain PUPR minister in Jokowi cabinet*
22nd Oct 2019 18:16





Hadimuljono gives a press statement after the meeting with Jokowi at the Presidential Palace Complex in Jakarta on Tuesday, October 22, 2019. (ANTARA/Desca Lidya Natalia/Sw)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Basuki Hadimuljono will likely continue to occupy his earlier position as public working and people housing (PUPR) minister to carry forward the duty of developing Indonesia's infrastructure sectors.

"I and President Jokowi have spoken about the duty of continuing the development of infrastructure that is aligned with his vision for the second-term government to build tourism and industrial connectivity," Hadimuljono remarked after meeting with Jokowi at the Presidential Palace Complex in Jakarta on Tuesday.

He mentioned the industrial areas of Brebes, Magetan, and Ngawi as well as the tourist destination areas of Lake Toba, Mandalika, Labuan Bajo, and Likupang.

Apart from the assignment to reoccupy the position, Hadimuljono also reported to Jokowi on the progress on the contest pertaining to Indonesia's new capital.

Related news: Fresh faces to be part of new cabinet line-up: Jokowi

"He was enquiring about the progress in terms of the new capital concept contest, which I can say is currently in the stage of _aanwijzing_ (assignment and preparation of details) with 762 participants. He was surprised on knowing the number," he stated.

During the meeting, Hadimuljono and President Jokowi also had lunch, with the songs of the president's favorites from Queen and Metallica playing in the background.

Jokowi’s intent to keep Hadimuljono as his minister for infrastructure matters can be linked to the president's statement on December 16, 2017, citing that Hadimuljono is "the father of infrastructure."

It means without Hadimuljono's work in the sector, infrastructure projects would have likely been tough to implement.

"Position is an order from the boss that I will definitely carry on. Praises to the cooperation you all have conducted, and if tomorrow I were to be inaugurated, I wholeheartedly seek God's blessings to keep me on the right path," he stated.

Related news: Old hands still part of new cabinet line-up: Jokowi 

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...likely-remain-pupr-minister-in-jokowi-cabinet

I love it, Jokowi still chose this guy and his no nonsense approach is bringing immediate results of infrastructure development in Indonesia 

Still pity why Jokowi left Susi Pudjiastuti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> I love it, Jokowi still chose this guy and his no nonsense approach is bringing immediate results of infrastructure development in Indonesia
> 
> Still pity why Jokowi left Susi Pudjiastuti


Yeah he's a funny guy I loved him tho, susi once come to ITS (my University) she told me she want to retire from being a KKP minister she's too tired for this but in the end she say it depends on Jokowi decision


----------



## NEKONEKO

Live now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> susi once come to ITS (my University) she told me she want to retire from being a KKP minister she's too tired for this but in the end she say it depends on Jokowi decision



IMO Susi *playing too much into Greenpeace & foreign NGO narrative* (which is NOT for the benefits of our people) to the point its become questionable whether or not some policy is coming from her or being "whispered" by any of those foreign NGO (case example is the use of bottom trawl and the fiasco toward East Java fisherman). From political perspective alone Susi had caused some lose of vote for President Jokowi.

We got another non-competence MenKomInfo . And Nadiem as Education Minister WTF?!   Our education system is already bad enough as it is destroying it further will not help the nation as a whole in the long run 
And Siti Nurbaya remain in office after all those blazing forest fire & the haze?!


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Just found this video, I highly recommended to watch it entirely


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Pengusaha Indonesia Ambil Alih Saham PMA Galangan Kapal di Batam*
_





Pemilik dan Presiden Direktur PT Batamec Shipyard Miranda Ambarsari. istimewa ©2019 Merdeka.com


"Setelah lebih dari 35 tahun menjadi PMA, akhirnya PT Batamec Shipyard resmi menjadi perusahaan milik anak bangsa. Perusahaan lokal dengan skala internasional," ujar Maya Miranda Ambarsari, Pemilik dan Presiden Direktur PT Batamec Shipyard.

Pengusaha berusia 46 tahun ini mengatakan keinginannya mengakuisisi bisnis tersebut karena dia optimistis dengan prospek usaha di bidang perkapalan. Apalagi, Indonesia sebagai negara maritim tentu saja membutuhkan kapal-kapal terbaik yang diproduksi oleh anak bangsa.

"Saya melihat Batamec bisa menjadi market leader untuk perusahaan galangan kapal di Indonesia. Dengan pengalaman yang sudah lebih dari 35 tahun sejak berdiri pada 1984, Batamec sudah memiliki sistem kerja, produksi, dan men power yang sangat professional sehingga mampu memproduksi kapal-kapal terbaik," ujar Maya.

Istri dari Andreas Reza ini juga mengatakan bahwa keputusannya untuk mengambil alih kepemilikan saham Batamec bukan hanya sekadar mencari keuntungan semata, tetapi sebagai kesempatan untuk bersama-sama membangun Indonesia.

Selain itu, keberanian wanita kelahiran 9 Juli 1973 ini untuk masuk ke dalam bisnis yang sempat berhenti sekitar 1,5 tahun ini, karena dia melihat bahwa perusahaan yang memiliki lebih dari 500 karyawan ini akan membawa kemaslahatan.

"Dengan saya men-takeover perusahaan ini dan menjadikannya sebagai perusahaan nasional, diharapkan bisa membawa kedigdayaan Indonesia pada bidang perkapalan di mata dunia. Selain tentunya dapat menyerap tenaga kerja dan membuka lapangan pekerjaan yang akan membangun perekonomian," tuturnya.

PT Batamec memiliki berbagai fasilitas lengkap untuk pembuatan dan perbaikan kapal. Berdiri di atas lahan sekitar 70 hektare dengan fasilitas seperti graving dock yang sudah dilengkapi 2 grantry crane berkapasitas 160 ton dan tinggi 32 meter.

Perusahaan yang berlokasi di Batam ini telah menerima penghargaan ISO 9001:2008 tentang sistem manajemen berkualitas, serta sistem keamanan dan kesehatan dari BS OHSAS 18001:2007, serta sistem manajemen lingkungan.

Batamec sendiri saat ini mampu memproduksi berbagai jenis kapal mulai dari Kapal Tanker, Kapal Kargo, Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak, Kapal Tandu, dan lainnya tergantung dari permintaan. Permintaannya pun tidak hanya berasal dari dalam negeri, Batamec bahkan pernah memproduksi kapal yang dipesan langsung dari luar negeri seperti Norwegia.

Maya Miranda Ambarsari adalah Pemilik dan President Direktur PT Batamec Shipyard (galangan kapal).

Sebelumnya, sekitar bulan Agustus 2019, Maya juga baru saja mengakuisisi kepemilikan saham PT Tawu Inti Bati (pabrik pengolahan minyak) yang juga awalnya miliki perusahaan asing atau PMA. Artinya, dalam tiga bulan, peraih 'Best Achiever in Women Entrepreneurs' ini telah mengakuisisi dua PMA menjadi PMDN.

Selain itu, Maya juga merupakan salah satu pemilik perusahaan E commerce JD.ID shopping online, shareholder di Pertambangan Emas PT Merdeka Copper and Gold Tbk, pemilik guest houses di area-area elit (Elliottii), klinik kecantikan, serta memiliki yayasan untuk kegiatan sosial, yaitu 'Rumah Belajar Miranda'.

Maya memiliki latar belakang di bidang hukum dan merupakan lulusan dari Master of International Business, Swinburne University of Technology, Melbourne, Australia.

_


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia export 22 train cars to Bangladesh ( October 2019).






*Indonesia to deliver 250 train cars to Bangladesh in 2019*
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ver-250-train-cars-to-bangladesh-in-2019.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*New Indonesian minister signals increase in export of manufacturing goods *
_Publication date 27 October 2019 | 20:52 ICT_

Indonesia’s newly appointed Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita is to focus on the development of industrial zones and to increase exports of manufacturing goods during his five-year working term.

In addition to increasing exports, he said he also plans to reduce imports of consumer goods and to promote import-substitution industrialisation to reduce the country’s current account deficit, which has continued to increase in recent months because of the country’s sluggish exports.

“The most important thing is that we should reduce the current account deficit so we will need to substitute for imported products,” Agus told reporters in his address during the transfer of duties ceremony at his new office in Jakarta.

Indonesia’s exports dropped 5.74 per cent year-on-year last month to $14.1 billion, marking an 11th consecutive month of year-on-year declines, Statistics Indonesia (Badan Pusat Statistik, BPS) reported. Imports, meanwhile, were down 2.41 per cent year-on-year in September at $14.2 billion, resulting in a trade deficit of $160 million.

Agus said he is planning to develop more economic and industrial areas and also looking to strengthen inter-ministerial coordination in a bid to remove bureaucratic hurdles in executing the government’s programmes.

“President [Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo] has given me the task of immediately completing the B100 [100-per cent palm oil-based biofuel project],” said Agus upon being asked about his short-term plans. The former social affairs minister said he was also tasked by the president to reduce imports of consumer goods.

Agus replaced Airlangga Hartarto, who was appointed coordinating economic minister.

Economists said they believe the government’s lack of focus on industrial development was the reason for the decline of the contribution of the manufacturing sector to the country’s gross domestic product (GDP), which was almost 30 per cent in 2002.

BPS data shows that the manufacturing sector’s GDP contribution fell to 19.52 per cent in the second quarter of this year, as the sector only grew 3.5 per cent annually, below GDP growth of five per cent.

https://www.phnompenhpost.com/busin...r-signals-increase-export-manufacturing-goods

.


----------



## Nike

the news of GSP came in line with Indonesia intent to purchase new equipment from US

*Indonesia's five export commodities listed in US GSP programme*
30th Oct 2019 16:57





Indonesia Minister of Trade Agus Suparmanto. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc/Sw)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia will be able to enjoy the United States' Generalized System of Preference (GSP) facility in the form of rate cut for five of its export commodities.

Cited from the United States Trade Representative's (USTR's) official site https://ustr.gov, the export products eligible for the GSP tariff cut are laminated bamboo plywood (HS 44121005), thin plywood measuring less than 66 mm (HS 44123141155), dried onion (HS 09082220), simple syrup, honey, caramel (HS 17029052), and rattan for hand-made souvenirs (HS 46021223).

"This positive result is linked to the written submission officially proposed by Indonesia’s government through the Ministry of Trade," Trade Minister Agus Suparmanto noted in a statement received in Jakarta, Wednesday.

Indonesia’s trade attaché also attended a hearing with Washington to defend the suitability of products to receive the GSP facility, which the United States International Trade Commission (USITC) had observed since April, 2019.

Related news: Minister sees progress in GSP negotiation with the US

Apart from Indonesia, other US partner countries -- Pakistan, Thailand, Brazil, and Ecuador -- were subject to the assessment.

GSP is Washington's unilateral programme of duty-free products under which currently the number of designated beneficiary countries reaches 121, with 5,062 products of eight-digit post lines. This programme enables the production of items required by the US in addition to encouraging developing nations to conduct more exports to the US.

Initially, six Indonesian products were assessed, but stearic acid (HS 38231100) apparently failed to clear the requirements since its export value had surpassed the number of competitive need limitations.

That means Indonesian stearic acid product has its own market share in the US, as it does not need any special treatment.

Related news: Indonesia hopes US to maintain GSP facility

Speaking in connection with the five commodities, Suparmanto explained that the GSP facility is one of the priority issues under the trade relations between both nations, especially to "open widely the opportunities of boosting Indonesia's export volume to the US."

The government has pinned high hopes on businessmen to capitalize on the scheme.

"For now, we just have 836 products out of the 3,572 products listed on the GSP scheme," Director General of International Trade Negotiation of the Trade Ministry Iman Pambagyo stated.

The main products exported by Indonesia within the GSP programme are tires (US$138 million), gold necklace (US$126.6 million), fatty acid (US$102.3 million), jewelry (US$69 million), and leather hand bag (US$4.8 million).
Related news: Manufacturing industry contributes 75 percent of total exports

Related news: Deputy Minister Jerry Sambuaga to improve trade balance

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019



FACEBOOK
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...export-commodities-listed-in-us-gsp-programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> the news of GSP came in line with Indonesia intent to purchase new equipment from US


https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1WJ0IX

Also helped that Indonesia relaxed the GPN rule so that it only applied to debit cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Domestic machinery instrumental in strengthening textile industry*
31st Oct 2019 14:15





Director General for Chemical, Pharmaceutical, and Textile Industry of the Industry Ministry Muhammad Khayam. (ANTARA/Aji Cakti/sh)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The domestic machinery industry has a crucial role in bolstering textile production in the country, according to the Industry Ministry.

"The machinery sector plays a key role. Our textile industry is yet supported by the domestic machinery sector. We rely on imported machinery," the ministry's Director General for Chemical, Pharmaceutical, and Textile Industry, Muhammad Khayam, stated here on Wednesday.

Khayam remarked that the ministry had encouraged development of the domestic machinery industry, so it will support other industries, including textile and textile products.

Related news: Big investment expected in pharmaceutical and textile industries

"Development of the domestic machinery industry will have a significant impact on the textile industry, as it will cut production cost," he stated.

According to data of the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef), in the past decade, the national textile industry had registered a three percent spike in exports.

Related news: Textile industry still requires skilled workers

However, imports had recorded a higher growth of 10.4 percent during the period.

Old textile production machines were supposedly the chief factor behind the slowdown of the industry coupled with the influx of imported textile products, uncompetitive pricing of Indonesian textile products in comparison with their imported counterparts, and high import of fabric that failed to be balanced with garment exports.


Related news: Indonesia's textile and clothing industry's growth reaches 18 percent Related news: 32 leading global fashion and textile companies make commitments on climate, biodiversity and oceans

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...nstrumental-in-strengthening-textile-industry


----------



## Kansel

Finnaly!

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Finnaly!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



In Vietnam they called their four coaches carriage trainset as MRT, but in here we called six coaches trainset such as this as LRT, for better ours had more rapid headway than their (in planning) ?


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> In Vietnam they called their four coaches carriage trainset as MRT, but in here we called six coaches trainset such as this as LRT, for better ours had more rapid headway than their (in planning) ?


I see it as a normal thing seeing our population compared to Viet. 

and also yes, in terms of planning ours planned much better compared to viet aldo i hope in the near future there's a plan to build skytrain on DPS and YIA airport seeing that airport going to be populated one.


----------



## Nike

Number of satellite owned by Indonesia or Indonesia based organization is still in two low digit, only measly 19. Surely need more to giving more communication coverage accross the archipelago, also the needs for Specialized satellite like weather, fish tracking, military communication, forest tracking and so on. 

https://www.n2yo.com/satellites/?c=&t=country


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Number of satellite owned by Indonesia or Indonesia based organization is still in two low digit, only measly 19. Surely need more to giving more communication coverage accross the archipelago, also the needs for Specialized satellite like weather, fish tracking, military communication, forest tracking and so on.
> 
> https://www.n2yo.com/satellites/?c=&t=country


Incoming our military satellite (SatKomHan) then multifunction satellite (Satria) and something to support satellite (HAPS) have been projected by goverment.

Pretty nice planning right there i hope current IT minister don't ruin the plan.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Port of Belawan - North Sumatra*
Progress October 2019.











*New Yogyakarta International Airport *
Progress October 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> In Vietnam they called their four coaches carriage trainset as MRT, but in here we called six coaches trainset such as this as LRT, for better ours had more rapid headway than their (in planning) ?



LOL no surprise there, they seem to love using grandeur narrative.
Anyway the key difference between MRT and LRT is their rail gauge and load. MRT typically based upon standard gauge (1,435 mm) and outside Indonesia the term is use interchangeably with commuter train. While LRT is typically narrow gauge (1,067 mm) or narrower. Although in Indonesia even our mainline is narrow gauge (1,067 mm) since the the day of Japanese occupation 1942 - 1945


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> LOL no surprise there, they seem to love using grandeur narrative.
> Anyway the key difference between MRT and LRT is their rail gauge and load. MRT typically based upon standard gauge (1,435 mm) and outside Indonesia the term is use interchangeably with commuter train. While LRT is typically narrow gauge (1,067 mm) or narrower. Although in Indonesia even our mainline is narrow gauge (1,067 mm) since the the day of Japanese occupation 1942 - 1945



Jakarta and greater Jakarta LRT along with Hanoi MRT using standard gauge 1,435 mm, only Palembang LRT and Jakarta commuter lines using narrow gauge 1,067 mm though Jakarta commuter lines is using the same gauge as Tokyo Metro as our coaches trainset is using the same coaches as Tokyo Metro, but here we are never called our commuter lines as mass rapid transit although from the standard arrangement our commuter lines is more complex , got more longer carriage per trainset (typically 8-10 coaches) and had more rapid headway (3-10 minutes) compared to Hanoi or Ho Chi Minh Metro or even Manila Metro. To me, it seems Jakarta only see MRT is system using underground railtrack as key character to differentiate between Mass Rapid System and the rest, the very same thinking along with what Japanese had.


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia Perluas Wilayah Perairan di Tiga Lokasi*
Meski telah memiliki wilayah lautan yang amat luas, Indonesia yang disebut juga sebagai Benua Maritim ternyata masih berpotensi memperluas wilayah perairannya, yaitu di landas kontinen. Bagaimana hal itu bisa terjadi?

OlehYUNI IKAWATI
4 November 2019 08:01 WIB·7 menit baca




ISTANA PRESIDEN/AGUS SUPARTO
Presiden Joko Widodo, Kamis (23/6/2016), meninjau kondisi perairan Natuna. Presiden Jokowi kemudian menaiki KRI Imam Bonjol-383 yang pekan sebelumya menembak kapal nelayan China di perairan Natuna, wilayah zona ekonomi eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia.

Sebagai negeri kepulauan terbesar di dunia, Indonesia memiliki hamparan laut seluas 6,4 juta kilometer persegi atau 77 persen dari total wilayahnya. Perairan di Nusantara ini bahkan lebih luas dari daratan Asia Barat—6,2 juta kilometer persegi—yang di atasnya berdiri 19 negara.

Laut negeri bahari yang begitu luas ini terdiri dari landas kontinen, laut teritorial, dan zona ekonomi ekslusif (ZEE). Meski telah memiliki wilayah lautan yang amat luas, Indonesia yang disebut juga sebagai Benua Maritim ternyata masih berpotensi memperluas wilayah perairannya, yaitu di landas kontinen. Mengapa hal itu dapat terjadi?

Landas kontinen secara fisik akan cenderung bertambah akibat proses deformasi geologis di dasar laut, yaitu di zona subduksi lempeng samudra terhadap lempeng benua. Di bawah perairan Indonesia terdapat zona pertemuan tiga lempeng dunia, yaitu Eurasia, Indo-Australia, dan Pasifik—yang saling mendesak.

Proses tektonik inilah yang menyebabkan terjadinya perubahan topografi dasar laut di zona pertemuan lempeng tersebut. Zona ini merupakan ujung dari landas kontinen yang menjadi ”tumpuan” bagi kepulauan di Nusantara.






Berdasarkan ketentuan hukum laut internasional, yaitu Konvensi PBB tentang Hukum Laut (UNCLOS) tahun 1982, suatu negara dapat memiliki landas kontinen hingga 200 mil laut. ”Klaim perpanjangan landas kontinen dapat disampaikan ke PBB dalam hal ini United Nations-Commission on the Limits of Continental Shelf (UN-CLCS) disertai dengan bukti-bukti ilmiah,” papar Ade Komara Mulyana, Kepala Pusat Pemetaan Batas Wilayah Badan Informasi Geospasial (BIG).

Indonesia dapat mengajukan klaim ekstensi landas kontinen karena telah meratifikasi konvensi tersebut. Usulan klaim ekstensi landas kontinen dapat dilakukan untuk dua kondisi, yaitu pertama, klaim tambahan maksimum 350 mil laut (648,2 km) dari garis pangkal, dan kedua, memperluas batas landas kontinennya sampai 100 mil laut (185,2 km) dari garis isobat atau yang memiliki kedalaman laut 2.500 meter.

Penarikan batas landas kontinen itu diperbolehkan dengan salah satu syarat, yaitu jaraknya tidak lebih dari 60 mil laut (111,12 kilometer) atau ketebalan sedimennya tak kurang dari 1 persen jaraknya ke kaki lereng landas kontinen. Usulan klaim dapat diajukan kepada UN-CLCS dengan bukti ilmiah berupa survei batimetri di lapangan. Selain itu, tidak berbenturan atau tidak berbatasan dengan landas kontinen negara lain dalam jarak 200 mil. Usulan itu selanjutnya akan dikaji oleh UN-CLCS untuk kemudian mengeluarkan rekomendasinya.

Ekstensi LKI Aceh

Penambahan luas wilayah perairan Nusantara ini berpotensi dicapai di tiga lokasi, yaitu pada landas kontinen yang berada di perairan barat Aceh, utara Papua, dan selatan Pulau Sumba. Temuan itu berdasarkan _desktop study_ atau studi pendahuluan sebelum dilakukan investigasi fisik terinci di lapangan.





BAKOSURTANAL/BIG
Tiga lokasi (IOCS-1, IOCS-2 dan IOCS-3) yang memiliki prospek untuk melaksanakansubmisi ekstensi Landas Kontinen Indonesia.

Sejak 2005 hingga 2019, survei kedalaman laut atau batimetri telah dilakukan di barat Aceh dan utara Papua. Pembuktian adanya potensi perluasan landas kontinen di perairan barat Aceh dilakukan dua bulan pascatsunami Aceh, 26 Desember 2004.

Survei batimetri diprakarsai Bakosurtanal (kini BIG) dengan membentuk Tim Penyelenggara Survei dan Kajian Landas Kontinen Indonesia di luar 200 Mil Laut. Tim ini terdiri dari 13 instansi (kementerian dan lembaga), perguruan tinggi, perusahaan dan asosiasi terkait, termasuk Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT).

Setelah survei pertama 2005, survei lanjutan dilakukan pada 2010 menggunakan kapal survei Baruna Jaya II milik BPPT. Tujuannya untuk memverifikasi data survei awal. Hasilnya kemudian diajukan BIG kepada UN-CLCS.





KOMPAS/ZULKARNAINI
Pemandangan lautan di Aceh, tepatnya di Lamno, Aceh Jaya, dilihat dari Puncak Gunung Geurutee.

Setelah melalui sidang pembahasan akhirnya pada 2012, Indonesia mendapat pengakuan dari PBB tentang tambahan luas landas kontinen Indonesia (LKI) di perairan barat Aceh seluas 4.209 kilometer persegi atau seluas Pulau Madura.

Survei LKI Papua

Survei LKI di perairan utara Papua ditandai dengan pelepasan Kapal Riset Baruna Jaya I milik BPPT di Tanjung Priok pada 10 April 2019. Survei ini dilaksanakan selama 73 hari hingga 20 September 2019 lalu oleh tim gabungan BIG dan Balai Teknologi Survei Kelautan BPPT.


----------



## Kansel

*PAL Indonesia Minta Dukungan Pemerintah untuk Jadi Produsen Small Size LNG Carrier dan FSRU*
Redaktur | Senin, 4/11/2019 12:04:24 | 709 Tampilan
*Bagikan:*

Klik untuk membagikan di Facebook(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi pada Twitter(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi di Linkedln(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk berbagi di WhatsApp(Membuka di jendela yang baru)
Klik untuk mengirim ini lewat surel kepada seorang teman(Membuka di jendela yang baru)






JAKARTA – PT PAL Indonesia, Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di sektor industri galangan kapal, kian memantapkan posisinya di sektor energi. Sutrisno, Direktur General Engineering & MRO PAL Indonesia, menegaskan PT PAL telah mampu mendesain dan membangun konstruksi badan kapal small size LNG (liquified natural gas) Carrier maupun FSRU (floating storage regasification unit), untuk kolaborasi khusus terkait tank design dan regasifikasi sistem. Mengingat selama ini tidak ada satupun perusahaan dalam negeri yang memiliki kemampuan dan pengalaman akan dua hal tersebut.

“Intinya, sejalan dengan komitmen pemerintah untuk menggalakkan TKDN (Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri) di segala bidang maka PAL meminta dukungan pemerintah agar bisa menjadi pioner pembuat small size LNG Carrier & FSRU produk dalam negeri, karena selama ini masih impor untuk pengadaan dua produk tersebut,” kata Sutrisno kepada Dunia Energi, Senin (4/10).

Sutrisno mengatakan guna menjawab confidence level end user untuk menggunakan produk LNG Carrier dan FSRU buatan dalam negeri inilah maka pihaknya melakukan strategi partnership dengan proven own technology tank design dan regasification system.

“Kami jamin produk kami sesuai spesifikasi teknis, reliable dan good quality,” ujarnya.

Dia menambahkan, nominator partner PAL adalah perusahaan dari Korea dan masih terbuka dengan perusahaan asing lainnya selama memenuhi kualifikasi teknologi dan kompetitif dalam harga.

PT PAL sebagai shipbuilder akan berkolaborasi dengan perusahaan Korea untuk membangun small size LNG Carrier dan FSRU untuk kebutuhan pemenuhan infrastruktur distribusi gas di Indonesia.

“Skema bisnis siapa buyer or end user dari LNG Carrier dan FSRU ini sedang kita bicarakan dengan PT PLN (Persero), PT Pertamina (Persero) dan perusahaa privat dalam dan luar negeri yang siap menjadi investor yang akan mensuplai gas untuk PLN atau smelter/refinery di Indonesia,” tandas Sutrisno.(RA)

https://www.dunia-energi.com/pal-in...adi-produsen-small-size-lng-carrier-dan-fsru/


----------



## Kansel

Home Ekonomi Berita Bisnis
*Jokowi Diminta Beli Beras dan Gula dari India*
CNN Indonesia
Senin, 04/11/2019 11:11
Bagikan :




Presiden Jokowi dan PM India Narendra Modi. (CNN Indonesia/Christie Stefanie).
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pemerintah India menyetujui persyaratan Indonesia terkait ekspor kelapa sawit. Sebagai timbal balik, Indonesia diminta membeli beras dan gula dari India.

Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian Airlangga Hartarto, dalam pertemuan puncak KTT ASEAN di Thailand, mengatakan pemerintah menyepakati hal tersebut dan akan melakukan pembelian secara bertahap. "Nanti bisa ditingkatkan sesuai dengan kebutuhan ke depan," ujarnya, mengutip _Setkab.go.id_, Senin (4/11).

Menurut Airlangga, neraca perdagangan antara RI dengan India tercatat positif. "Kita positif US$8 miliar, tertinggi pada 2017 lalu sebesar US$10 miliar, dengan komoditas utamanya adalah batu bara dan kelapa sawit," terang dia.

Lebih lanjut ia menyebut tarif kelapa sawit, baik untuk minyak kelapa sawit (CPI) maupun RBD sudah sama. "Semula ada perbedaan 5 persen, namun sesuai dengan permintaan bapak Presiden, PM Narendra Modi menerima sehingga tarif CPO itu sama, RBD itu, sama," imbuhnya.

*Lihat juga:*
Redam Perang Dagang, AS Berpotensi Batalkan Tarif Mobil Impor Pada kesempatan yang sama, Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Perdana Menteri India Narendra Modi. Dalam pertemuan itu, Modi menekankan dukungannya terhadap sentral ekonomi di ASEAN.

Tak cuma itu, Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi menuturkan Jokowi juga membahas mengenai permasalahan sawit. "Intinya adalah PM Modi siap memberikan perlakuan yang fair (adil) terhadap sawit Indonesia," katanya.


----------



## Indos

5 percent is still Okay though from previous prediction of 5.2 %

*World Bank downgrades Indonesia growth outlook, calls for reforms on grim global economy*

Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Fri, October 11, 2019 / 08:22 am





Workers at a garment factory in Ungaran, Semarang, Central Java, carry out short daily exercise in between work on Thursday, Oct. 3.(Jakarta Post/Ardila Syakriah)
*5*
Shares
The World Bank has cut Indonesia’s economic growth forecast for 2019, calling for reforms for East Asia and Pacific economies as they will be under long-term threat from increasing global trade tensions.

Indonesia’s economy is projected to grow by 5 percent this year, the lowest annual economic growth since 2016, according to the October 2019 edition of the World Bank’s East Asia and Pacific Economic Update published on Thursday.

The 0.2-percentage-point cut from April’s forecast for Indonesia is in line with a broad-based deterioration in the economic growth outlook for the developing East Asia and Pacific region, excluding China, which is seen at 4.9 percent. The World Bank previously expected the region to grow 5.2 percent.

The lower growth projection reflects weakening global demand and heightened uncertainty around ongoing United States-China trade tensions that have led to a decline in exports and investment growth, testing the resilience of the region, according to the report, titled “Weathering Growth Risks”.

Therefore, countries in the region need to take an “active policy response” by using monetary and fiscal policy tools to stoke growth, said lead economist for East Asia and the Pacific, Andrew Mason.

“It would be important for countries to enact structural reforms to enhance competitiveness, improve business environments, attract investment and encourage innovations,” Mason said in a teleconference from Bangkok on Thursday. “These reforms are important for countries in East Asia and the Pacific even in good times, but they are particularly important this moment in an increasingly difficult international economic development.”

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) and Asian Development Bank (ADB) previously cut economic growth prospects for the world and for Asia, respectively. The World Trade Organization (WTO) slashed its global trade growth outlook significantly to 1.2 percent this year from a previous forecast of 2.6 percent.

“As growth slows, so does the rate of poverty reduction,” said Victoria Kwakwa, World Bank vice president for East Asia and the Pacific.

Seven million more people than the World Bank projected in April live with less than US$5.50 a day, rounding up to make almost a quarter of the population in the region living below the upper-middle-income poverty line.

For Indonesia, “despite recent progress in poverty reduction, one continuing challenge is to reduce inequality among regions in the country”, according to a section on Indonesia in the World Bank’s new report.

Prolonged trade tensions between China and the US, a fast-paced economic slowdown in China, European economies and the US, as well as Brexit uncertainty, could further weaken the global economy, as World Bank warns that downside risks to East Asia and Pacific’s growth prospects have intensified.

Although many countries expect to gain from the trade war-driven reconfiguration of the global trade landscape, the World Bank argued that the inflexibility of global value chains limits the upside for countries in the region in the near term. East Asia and Pacific countries will find it difficult to replace China’s role in global value chains because of inadequate infrastructure and small-scale production, according to the report.

The World Bank’s lead economist for Indonesia, Frederico Gil Sander, said rolling out reforms would be key in making Indonesia become more integrated with the global supply chain. One crucial policy recommendation is to ease import procedures for key capital goods that are needed for production processes.

“These days, global supply chains involve many countries importing and exporting,” said Sander. “So, this facility to import key inputs [goods] is actually key to attract export-oriented investments that create good jobs that pay better wages and also help in the long-term with the current account.”

On a regional level, Mason added that it was important for countries in East Asia and the Pacific to deepen regional integration frameworks such as ASEAN’s Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) as a buffer against increased levels of uncertainty in the global environment.

Indonesia’s economic growth is seen picking up in 2020 and 2021 to 5.1 percent and 5.2 percent, respectively, after this year’s slowdown, World Bank estimates show.

The short-term pickup reflects a positive outlook in terms of accelerated growth in investments, which booked sluggish growth due to uncertainties surrounding the April presidential and legislative elections, Sander said.

Expansions in productivity and the labor force would also aid growth in the upcoming years on the back of the government’s focus on human capital development and investment.

“Though slower, investment growth is expected to remain robust, especially after the elections, with reduced political uncertainty and an improvement in business sentiments due to proposed reforms to attract FDI [foreign direct investment],” reads the World Bank report.

Investors are highly anticipating President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s upcoming Cabinet members, especially the new economic team, to push for structural reforms to jack up growth, said Center of Reform on Economic (CORE) Indonesia executive director Mohammad Faisal.

“If [the government] seriously conducts structural reforms and has a solid Cabinet, that would likely mean higher growth prospects,” Faisal said.

While policymakers have rolled out policies in their structural reform agenda to boost economic growth, from removing investment barriers to aggressive monetary policy easing, Faisal said businesses would likely want low-hanging fruit, with swift policy effects generating immediate impacts on the economy.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...calls-for-reforms-on-grim-global-economy.html


----------



## Indos

* How Indonesia Avoided Brazil’s Economic Fate *
Two large, developing countries, opposite economic trajectories.

By *James Guild*
August 23, 2019




Credit: Pixabay
In 2014, Brazil’s previously steady economic growth came to an abrupt halt, with GDP contracting by around 8 percent during 2015 and 2016. This economic malaise, along with a high-level government corruption scandal, opened the door for far-right candidate Jair Bolsonaro to win the presidency in 2018. However, his economic policies have failed to turn things around, and the economy shrank again in the first quarter of 2019. Brazil is one of the largest economies in the world, and the rise of a right-wing leader with authoritarian tendencies unable to arrest its economic struggles is troubling. Where did Brazil go wrong?

A look at Indonesia’s economy during the same time period can help answer that question. Both countries share many similar structural features – large populations in excess of 200 million, big current account deficits, a dominant role in the economy for state-owned companies, and significant commodity export sectors. Moreover, their respective currencies both came under pressure during the Taper Tantrum of 2013, when the U.S. Federal Reserve began winding down its quantitative easing program and sparked capital flight in emerging markets.

Yet their fates have been very different. Since 2014 Indonesia’s economy has grown steadily at around 5 percent per year. This led to the comfortable re-election of the incumbent president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on the back of his popular pro-growth economic policies in April 2019, and he looks set to have a decent legislative coalition backing his second term in office. The economy is growing and the political environment is relatively stable. How did Indonesia manage to avoid Brazil’s fate, despite being exposed to many of the same potential weaknesses?

One way was better allocation of foreign investments. After the Global Financial Crisis, as central banks in developed countries slashed interest rates to near zero, foreign investment began to flow into emerging markets like Brazil and Indonesia as they offered higher rates of return. In Indonesia, much of this took the form of more stable and productive foreign direct investment, which was channeled into productive long-run investments like expanding the country’s stock of fixed capital.

Foreign investment in Brazil meanwhile went primarily to more volatile portfolio investments, such as stocks and bonds. As these instruments are more liquid, they can be sold off more quickly during times of capital flight. Brazil also saw a large expansion of domestic debt, eventually exceeding 100 percent of GDP despite no increase in domestic savings. This means the higher debt load was likely financed by inflows of foreign cash, and when the currency came under pressure servicing that debt became a struggle.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

The fiscal dimension also played an important part. When Jokowi took office in 2014, he immediately embraced expansionary fiscal policy, pouring tens of billions of dollars into building roads, hospitals, airports, and power plants. Some of this took the form of direct government outlays, but state-owned companies have also tapped capital markets to finance their efforts and investment inflows from abroad have remained strong. This helped offset contractionary pressure from Taper Tantrum-induced capital flight, and it has also significantly upgraded the country’s lagging infrastructure.

Brazil, by comparison, did the exact opposite. Not only did the government not try to spend its way out of the recession, it imposed heavy-handed austerity measures that effectively froze public spending at 2016 levels. The result has been years of painful economic contraction, political upheaval, and no clear path out of the situation.

The experience of these two countries contains important lessons for emerging markets. Running a current account deficit is not inherently a kiss of death, as long as capital inflows are being directed toward productive purposes like increasing output, and not into speculative liquid financial instruments and the expansion of domestic debt. It also provides solid evidence that in the face of currency volatility and contractionary pressure, the state that embraces expansionary fiscal policy has a better chance of weathering the storm and coming out intact.

As fears of global recession rise, Indonesia’s experience in side-stepping Brazil’s fate is a timely lesson for both emerging and developed economies.

_James Guild is a Ph.D. Candidate in Political Economy at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore. His work has previously appeared in The Diplomat, New Mandala, East Asia Forum and Jakarta Post. Follow him on twitter @jamesjguild_

https://thediplomat.com/2019/08/how-indonesia-avoided-brazils-economic-fate/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Presiden Jokowi dan PM India Narendra Modi. (CNN Indonesia/Christie Stefanie).
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pemerintah India menyetujui persyaratan Indonesia terkait ekspor kelapa sawit. Sebagai timbal balik, Indonesia diminta membeli beras dan gula dari India.



IMO I don't see any problem of importing sugar from India, however I'm not sure what kind of rice India could offer, and I seriously doubt they could produce better rice than our own farmers.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> IMO I don't see any problem of importing sugar from India, however I'm not sure what kind of rice India could offer, and I seriously doubt they could produce better rice than our own farmers.



India and Pakistan produce Basmati variants and they are exported exclusively only Basmati variants


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> India and Pakistan produce Basmati variants and they are exported exclusively only Basmati variants



Indonesians like the taste of Basmati?

In 2017, total import of rice by Indonesia was around 174 mil USD worth (so not really gonna matter much for indian exports tbh):

https://oec.world/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/import/idn/show/1006/2017/

For sugar, definitely India can make some good ground here for Indonesian import given the traditional suppliers and market size:

https://oec.world/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/import/idn/show/1701/2017/


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Indonesians like the taste of Basmati?
> 
> In 2017, total import of rice by Indonesia was around 174 mil USD worth (so not really gonna matter much for indian exports tbh):
> 
> https://oec.world/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/import/idn/show/1006/2017/
> 
> For sugar, definitely India can make some good ground here for Indonesian import given the traditional suppliers and market size:
> 
> https://oec.world/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/import/idn/show/1701/2017/



Dont know the excact data, but many Indonesian prefer Asian white rice variants compared to Basmati as Indonesian (Nusantara) people had conduct millenum long trade relationship with Gujarati, Bengal and Punjab trader, if we more prefer Basmati it will be since long time ago we had trying to cultivate them in large number . But thats not the case. Government is imported them by Bulog to increasing the rice stock at government owned silos and sometimes mixed them with other white rices. The move solely done as precaution against possible hike in price of rice. 

In the past Java is main supplier of Indonesia sugar products. But the rising of Industry area and massive urbanization in whole Java (especially in Northern central Java coastland in which the most ideal area to cultivate sugarcane) push the sugar industry in Java into halved from their prime condition. 

https://cci-indonesia.com/produksi-tebu-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> Indonesians like the taste of Basmati?
> 
> In 2017, total import of rice by Indonesia was around 174 mil USD worth (so not really gonna matter much for indian exports tbh):
> 
> https://oec.world/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/import/idn/show/1006/2017/



eeech....... I personally prefer rice produced at Java island, and receive the blessing from the goddess Sri (Lakshmi for you Indian) with the field receive warming from the magma chamber underneath. And I believe the deal just included as part of a counter trade offset.

I believe the trade / counter trade was discussed by both leaders in the sideline of ASEAN Summit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Indos

75 percent of our export is from manufacturing sector. 

*News Focus*
*Metamorphosing Indonesia's economy toward competitive manufacturing*
29th October 2019






Workers of a garment industry PT Citra Abadi Sejati in Bogor, West Java. Textile industry is one of five manufacturing sectors set as priorities in the Making Indonesia 4.0 Roadmap. (ANTARA JABAR/Yulius Satria Wijaya/agr/18/sh)

Joko Widodo (Jokowi), during his presidential inaugural address, demarcated five priorities for his second five-year term (2019-2024), one of them being transforming the country's industry, from reliance on natural resources to manufacturing competitiveness.

"We must transform, from depending on natural resources to manufacturing competitiveness and modern services that have high added values for prosperity of the nation and for social justice for all Indonesian people," Jokowi had stated on Oct 20, 2019.

The four other priorities are human resources development, infrastructure development, regulation simplification, and bureaucracy simplification.

Four days later while chairing the first plenary meeting of his new cabinet, the president reiterated the necessity to ease requirements for industries that can boost Indonesia's exports.

"I have repeatedly conveyed this statement. If there are export-oriented industries or those intending to produce substitute goods for importing, please do not take too long to sign (the documents of approval)," he told cabinet members at the meeting.

Incentives must be awarded to industries oriented towards export increase and those producing goods to substitute imports.

*Related news: Jokowi chairs foremost plenary meeting of Indonesia Onward Cabinet*

President Jokowi also remarked that the central and regional governments must fix targets for the creation of more job opportunities. To this end, those industries able to provide jobs should be served well.

The head of state called for improving the quality of human resources to meet the requirements of Industry 4.0, supported by five main technologies, notably the Internet of Things, Artificial Intelligence, Human-Machine Interface, robotic and sensor technology, and 3D printing.

Indonesia must develop hardworking, dynamic, and skilled human resources also mastering in technology and sciences, he stated.

After the meeting, new Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang, who succeeded Airlangga Hartarto, spoke of his plans to revitalize the manufacturing industry to boost growth.

"Breakthroughs must be sought for this, and we know that Indonesia's market size is quite good," he remarked.

*Related news: New minister to revitalize manufacturing industry for growth*

Indonesia has had the Making Indonesia 4.0 Roadmap for implementing Industry 4.0, which is the fourth industrial revolution triggered by technological advancements, such as computers, robots, and the Internet, among other things.

The nation believes that the implementation of Industry 4.0 will usher in viable opportunities to revitalize the manufacturing sector and serve as a driver to realize Indonesia’s vision to rank among the world’s top 10 economies in 2030.

The application of Industry 4.0 is forecast to generate more specific job opportunities, precisely those where high competencies are required. Thus, it is deemed necessary to transform the skills of Indonesia’s industrial human resources to better adapt to the information technology sector.

*In the meantime, Indonesia's exports of manufactured goods during the January-September 2019 period had reached US$93.7 billion, constituting 75.51 percent of the country's total exports at $124.1 billion, the then Industry Ministry Airlangga Hartarto had stated on Oct 16, 2019.

During the January-September 2019 period, the country's balance of trade also recorded a surplus from the manufacturing industry, including the food industry, with $11.8 million; garment industry, at $5.6 million; and the paper and paper products industry, with $3 million

"The manufacturing industry that contributed over 75 percent (of the total exports) has broken the notion that our national exports fully comprise (unprocessed) commodities. This means the downstream industry plays a role in increasing added value, and our products are becoming competitive in the global market," Hartarto noted in a statement.*

That achievement is owing to the Industry Ministry's strategic steps directed at accelerating the transformation of Industry 4.0 in the country’s manufacturing sector.

*Related news: Government formulates strategic measures to accelerate Industry 4.0*

The strategic steps entail driving productivity, increasing the competitive edge of export products, and strengthening manufacturing structures, Ngakan Timur Antara, the head of Industrial Research and Development (BPPI) at the Industry Ministry, noted in a statement recently.

"To achieve the target, we need to create a conducive investment climate and galvanize activities for the development of resources, drive potential economic sectors, and keep our macroeconomic condition stable," he explained.

He expressed belief that the matter would materialize if ministries were to synergize and collaborate with all related stakeholders.

"We must realize the commitment together. To accelerate it (the realization of the commitment), we need to direct transformation towards Industry 4.0," he remarked.

He noted that the Industry Ministry had assessed the level of preparedness on the part of several domestic industrial sectors to drive transformation in pursuit of Industry 4.0.

The food and beverage, textile and garment, chemical, automotive, and electronic industries were among the priority sectors to implement the first phase of transformation in accordance with the roadmap for "Making Indonesia 4.0," he stated.

"We call the indicator to assess Indonesia’s level of industry readiness in implementing Industry 4.0 as Industry 4.0 Readiness Index (INDI 4.0). The objective is to see the level of preparedness of industries that we can assess. In addition, we have built the ecosystem of industry 4.0 and developed the concept of green industry," he remarked.

The ministry expects INDI 4.0 (Ecosystem Indonesia 4.0), the ecosystem of Industry 4.0, to be able to serve as a means to build synergy and collaboration among parties to accelerate transformation towards Industry 4.0.

The Industry Ministry has, until now, conducted an assessment of 326 manufacturing companies, and the results indicate that several of them were ready for transformation towards Industry 4.0.

Furthermore, the ministry has provided technical guidance to both managers and engineers of companies on transformation towards Industry 4.0.

*Related news: "Making Indonesia 4.0" roadmap to be highlighted in Hannover Messe*
By Fardah
Editor: Sri Haryati
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1355...sias-economy-toward-competitive-manufacturing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Biak spaceport



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nilgiri

trishna_amṛta said:


> eeech....... I personally prefer rice produced at Java island, and receive the blessing from the goddess Sri (Lakshmi for you Indian) with the field receive warming from the magma chamber underneath. And I believe the deal just included as part of a counter trade offset.
> 
> I believe the trade / counter trade was discussed by both leaders in the sideline of ASEAN Summit



Yah I also find basmati overrated. Just it has become somewhat the "premier" strain due to dominance in Punjabi culture export when it comes to "India".

I like my hardier, stockier strains in South India for rice too....making for idli/dosai as well. In fact idli (steamed rice+lentil patty) has been suggested to have come from/influenced by our ancient trade with Indonesia (Java, Sumatra...these all have _old Tamil_ names...which says a lot).

It is in deep core genetics, these preferences sometimes . Yes our rice in south has a similar blessing (into the land) of fertility/farming deities. We know these deep down too (culturally + heritage), whereas for basmati, we do not (very different area of India).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Late news

Home / Berita Ekonomi Bisnis / Detail
Selasa, 05 Nov 2019 13:20 WIB

*59 Pengusaha Asal China Mau Pindahkan Pabriknya Ke Jawa Tengah*
*Achmad Dwi Afriyadi* - detikFinance




Ilustrasi/Foto: Internet/ebcitizen.com




*Jakarta* - Sebanyak 59 investor asal China bakal memindahkan atau merelokasi pabriknya ke Jawa Tengah. Investor itu bergerak di sektor industri kayu dan furnitur.

Kepala Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal (BKPM) Bahlil Lahadalia mengatakan salah satu kunci investor merealisasikan investasinya adalah semua harus terjun ke lapangan.

"Kuncinya kita bantu investor eksekusi sampai pabriknya jadi. Semua harus turun ke lapangan," kata Bahlil menanggapi 59 investor asal China yang akan merelokasi pabriknya ke Jawa Tengah dalam keterangan tertulis, Selasa (5/11/2019).


*Baca juga: *Jabar Incar Peluang Maraknya Relokasi Pabrik dari China

Bahlil menjelaskan, salah satu penyebab hijrahnya investor tersebut ke Jawa Tengah lantaran pelayanan perizinan di Jawa Tengah sangat baik.

"Salah satu alasannya karena pelayanan perizinan di Jawa Tengah adalah yang terbaik dimana menjadi peringkat pertama sebagai penyelenggara Pelayanan Terpadu Satu Pintu (PTSP) Terbaik se-Indonesia dalam acara Investment Award 2018. Tentunya ini bukti bahwa pemerintah sudah support. Perizinan mudah menjadi modal utama dalam mengundang investasi," paparnya.

*Baca juga: *Mafia Tanah Biang Kerok 33 Perusahaan Pilih Vietnam Ketimbang RI

Bahlil juga mengatakan, BKPM dan Pemerintah Provinsi Jawa Tengah terus berkolaborasi untuk meningkatkan investasi industri furnitur di Jawa Tengah. Hal ini sejalan dengan pesan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) agar pemerintah proaktif menangkap peluang investasi relokasi pabrik furnitur dari perusahaan perusahaan yang terkena dampak perang dagang Amerika Serikat (AS) dan China.

"Kami (BKPM) sudah beberapa kali mempertemukan pengusaha-pengusaha furnitur di luar negeri dengan pelaku industri furnitur lokal. Harapannya agar mereka segera dapat bermitra dan membuat pabriknya di Jawa Tengah," jelasnya.

Sebagai tambahan, diberitakan sebelumnya bahwa sebanyak 11 perusahaan asal China akan direlokasi. Targetnya sebelum akhir tahun proses relokasi tersebut bisa selesai dan segera melakukan produksi. September lalu, BKPM juga mencatat sebanyak 33 perusahaan asal negeri Tirai Bambu itu akan direlokasi, sebagai imbas dari perang dagang.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> It is in deep core genetics, these preferences sometimes . Yes our rice in south has a similar blessing (into the land) of fertility/farming deities. We know these deep down too (culturally + heritage), whereas for basmati, we do not (very different area of India).



But unlike in Java, your paddy field still lack the warming from the magma chamber underneath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

It's really nice isn't it?


*LAPAN jajaki kerja sama internasional pembangunan Bandar Antariksa*
Kamis, 7 November 2019 15:26 WIB - 294 Views 
Pewarta : Katriana





Ilustrasi - Kepala Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) Thomas Djamaluddin menaiki Dadali, drone tanpa awak untuk mengangkut manusia, Jakarta, Selasa (24/9/2019) (ANTARA/Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak)
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) sedang menjajaki kerja sama dengan sejumlah pemerintahan atau pihak swasta di luar negeri untuk kemungkinan kerja sama dalam pembangunan Bandar Antariksa di Biak.

"Sangat mungkin dengan pihak internasional juga. Jadi ini juga sedang diupayakan untuk nantinya bukan Bandar Antariksa kecil, tetapi Bandar Antariksa Internasional," kata Kepala LAPAN Thomas Djamaluddin kepada ANTARA melalui sambungan telepon di Jakarta, Kamis.

Ia mengatakan LAPAN saat ini belum menghitung seberapa besar pendanaan yang kemungkinan akan dikeluarkan untuk pembangunan Bandar Antariksa yang rencananya akan dibangun di Desa Soukobye, Kabupaten Biak Numfor, Provinsi Papua.

Ia menyebutkan pendanaan pembangunan tersebut kemungkinan akan diperoleh dari Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) serta Kemitraan Pemerintah dan Badan Usaha (KPBU).

Namun, ia juga mengatakan bahwa LAPAN sedang menjajaki kemungkinan kerja sama dengan sejumlah pemerintahan dan lembaga swasta dari luar negeri.

"Kami berharap nantinya ada mitra-mitra internasional yang bersedia untuk berinvestasi untuk Bandar Antariksa tersebut," katanya.

Ke depan, Indonesia dengan keunggulan lokasinya yang berada di garis khatulistiwa atau ekuator bisa memberikan layanan peluncuran roket satelit.

Baca juga: Indonesia harapkan bisa miliki bandar antariksa

Sejauh ini, LAPAN telah menghubungi bebeberapa mitra internasional, baik pemerintahan maupun lembaga swasta dari Republik Rakyat Tiongkok (RRT), Jepang, Korea, India dan Rusia.

Sebagian dari mereka, katanya, telah menyampaikan ketertarikan untuk bekerja sama, tetapi beberapa hal yang lebih rinci masih dalam proses diskusi.

"Semuanya punya peluang. Sekarang tinggal menjajaki, mana yang nantinya dapat mewujudkan (kerja sama) itu," katanya lebih lanjut.

Ketika ditanya tentang perkembangan penjajakan kerja sama dengan RRT, Thomas mengatakan bahwa LAPAN telah melakukan beberapa kali pembicaraan dengan mereka terkait rencana kerja sama tersebut.

Dalam pembicaraan itu, RRT pada prinsipnya berminat dan membuka kemungkinan untuk berbisnis dalam jasa peluncuran di wilayah Indonesia.

"Tinggal pihak kitanya perlu menyiapkan regulasi yang saat ini juga sedang disiapkan terkait dengan peraturan pemerintah, turunan dari Undang-Undang Keantariksaan untuk menjadi pedoman dalam pembangunan dan pengoperasian Bandar Antariksa," ujarnya.

Baca juga: Dua jenis bandar antariksa akan dibangun di Pulau Biak

Ia mengatakan dari aspek bisnis, produksi satelit di dunia saat ini semakin meningkat, sementara penyediaan Bandar Antariksa untuk peluncuran roket satelit menjadi semakin terbatas.

Oleh karena itu, rencana pembangunan Bandar Antariksa di Biak membuka kesempatan bagi Indonesia untuk menyediakan jasa lokasi peluncuran roket satelit luar negeri.

"Apalagi posisinya di ekuator. (Selain Indonesia) kan hanya di Amerika Selatan, miliknya Prancis dan Brazil. Harapannya di Asia Pasifik ada satu, di Biak itu."

"Nantinya, harapannya kita bisa menyediakan jasa peluncuran satelit dengan roket-roket yang disediakan juga oleh mitra-mitra internasional," katanya.

Baca juga: China-Jepang tertarik dukung pembangunan bandar antariksa Indonesia

Editor : Masuki M. Astro





*Sah! Biak jadi Bandar Antariksa pertama Indonesia*

Kamis, 7 November 2019 14:29 WIB





Ilustrasi - Kepala Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) Thomas Djamaluddin menaiki Dadali, drone tanpa awak untuk mengangkut manusia, Jakarta, Selasa (24/9/2019) (ANTARA/Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) memilih Biak Utara sebagai lokasi untuk rencana pembangunan Bandar Antariksa pertama Indonesia yang sedang mereka kaji dalam Rapat Koordinasi Nasional (Rakornas) LAPAN di Tangerang, Banten.

"Alasan utamanya pertama karena Biak itu paling dekat dengan ekuator," kata Kepala LAPAN Thomas Djamaluddin melalui sambungan telepon kepada ANTARA di Jakarta, Kamis.

Selain dekat dengan ekuator, pemilihan Desa Soukobye di Kabupaten Biak Numfor, Provinsi Papua, sebagai lokasi rencana pembangunan Bandar Antariksa itu adalah karena posisinya yang sekitar satu derajat Lintang Selatan dan berhadapan langsung dengan Samudera Pasifik, sehingga aman untuk dijadikan sebagai lokasi peluncuran.

"Untuk peluncuran, itu aman bagi titik jatuhnya," katanya.

Saat ini, LAPAN tengah menggelar Rakornas untuk menyatukan pandangan dari berbagai _stakeholder_ terkait perencanaan pembangunan dua Bandar Antariksa pertama di Indonesia, yaitu Bandar Antariksa skala kecil untuk uji terbang dan peluncuran roket-roket kecil serta Bandar Antariksa besar.

"Karena keterbatasan anggaran, LAPAN akan membangun Bandar Antariksa atau _space port_ skala kecil untuk uji terbang dan peluncuran roket-roket kecil. Bandar Antariksa yang besar akan dibangun dengan kemitraan internasional," katanya.

Baca juga: Dua jenis bandar antariksa akan dibangun di Pulau Biak

Baca juga: China-Jepang tertarik dukung pembangunan bandar antariksa Indonesia

Baca juga: Indonesia harapkan bisa miliki bandar antariksa

Dalam Rakornas itu, LAPAN berdiskusi dengan beberapa pihak terkait diantaranya Pemerintah Daerah Biak, Pemerintah Provinsi Papua dan juga Pemerintah Kabupaten Biak, selain juga dari Kementerian dan lembaga terkait lainnya.

Mulai tahun depan LAPAN akan memulai sejumlah kajian untuk menghasilkan perencanaan dan pembangunan Bandar Antariksa tersebut.

"Karena Bandar Antariksa itu sangat mahal, kami memulai dari tahapan (pembangunan) Bandar Antariksa skala kecil terlebih dahulu," katanya.

Saat ini, LAPAN sudah memiliki 100 hektar lahan di Biak Utara untuk pembangunan Bandar Antariksa skala kecil yang akan difungsikan sebagai lokasi uji terbang.

"Memang sebenarnya itu tidak cukup. Tetapi kami akan mengoptimalkan lahan itu lebih dahulu. Meskipun ada komitmen dari Pemkab untuk menyediakan lahan tambahan," ujarnya.

LAPAN menargetkan pada 2024 pembangunan Bandar Antariksa tersebut sudah dapat diselesaikan, walaupun belum sempurna. "Setidaknya bisa kami pakai untuk uji terbang," katanya.

Pembangunan Bandar Antariksa tersebut, katanya, dilakukan untuk memberikan ruang lebih luas bagi peluncuran roket bertingkat yang juga sedang mereka kembangkan.

"Jadi kalau roket yang biasa kecil-kecil itu biasa dilakukan dari Garut. Tapi untuk ukuran besar dan bertingkat itu riskan kalau diluncurkan di Garut karena lokasinya sudah padat penduduk, sehingga kami harus menyiapkan tempat peluncuran yang lebih aman. Dan posisi terbaiknya ada di Biak," katanya.

Saat ini, LAPAN tengah mengembangkan roket Sonda atau roket penelitian atmosfer yang secara bertahap target ketinggiannya akan terus ditingkatkan.

"Jadi roketnya masih dikembangkan. Karena roket yang ada saat ini belum bisa mencapai orbit. Jadi roket yang sudah ada capaiannya baru sampai beberapa puluh kilometer. Targetnya minimal 300 kilometer," katanya.


----------



## Nike

*Economists Are Suspicious of Indonesia’s Steady GDP Figures*
By 
Karlis Salna
, 
Rieka Rahadiana
, and 
Viriya Singgih
November 5, 2019, 2:13 AM ESTUpdated on November 5, 2019, 4:23 AM EST

GDP figures have hovered around 5% for several years already
Subdued growth leaves door open for more interest rate cuts
_




Customers walk past vegetable stalls at the Masomba traditional market in Palu, Central Sulawesi, Indonesia. Photographer: Putu Sayoga/Bloomberg
Explore what’s moving the global economy in the new season of the Stephanomics podcast. Subscribe via Pocket Cast or iTunes.

Indonesia’s economic growth has barely moved in three quarters, prompting some analysts to cast doubt over the data.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ady-economic-growth-leaves-economists-puzzled

Lol, Indonesia economy growth is already slumped when looking at our standard, but then Englishman and Nguyen woman said we fudge the datas to look more credible in which we cant do that as the more credible econom around the world is closely monitor us like bloomberg, IMF, World bank, moody and so on _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> *Economists Are Suspicious of Indonesia’s Steady GDP Figures*
> By
> Karlis Salna
> ,
> Rieka Rahadiana
> , and
> Viriya Singgih
> November 5, 2019, 2:13 AM ESTUpdated on November 5, 2019, 4:23 AM EST
> 
> GDP figures have hovered around 5% for several years already
> Subdued growth leaves door open for more interest rate cuts
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customers walk past vegetable stalls at the Masomba traditional market in Palu, Central Sulawesi, Indonesia. Photographer: Putu Sayoga/Bloomberg
> Explore what’s moving the global economy in the new season of the Stephanomics podcast. Subscribe via Pocket Cast or iTunes.
> 
> Indonesia’s economic growth has barely moved in three quarters, prompting some analysts to cast doubt over the data.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ady-economic-growth-leaves-economists-puzzled
> 
> Lol, Indonesia economy growth is already slumped when looking at our standard, but then Englishman and Nguyen woman said we fudge the datas to look more credible in which we cant do that as the more credible econom around the world is closely monitor us like bloomberg, IMF, World bank, moody and so on _



Even funnier is that Indonesian government set target based on IMF and WB prediction prior of each year. If anyone should be blamed for the 5 percent growths, they should blame IMF and WB for keep predicting Indonesian growth around 5 percent. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bloomberg is well known to make story like that, I dont know for sure but I think their business editor or even their managing editor get so much pain to see that Indonesia is not affected too much with trade war that is going on 

They should have understood that Indonesia economy growth is mainly driven by domestic consumption. So it is understandable that we dont get affected too much on global economic slow down.

Some westerners some how have this kind of hatred toward Indonesia, this is also not surprising to see westerners reporter on Jane defense or on other publication always say CN 235 is produced by Indonesia under licensed despite they can find the truth easily on this internet era that we have 50 % stake since the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

nufix said:


> Even funnier is that Indonesian government set target based on IMF and WB prediction prior of each year. If anyone should be blamed for the 5 percent growths, they should blame IMF and WB for keep predicting Indonesian growth around 5 percent. Lol



Well IMF and WB use the govt data. Any issues other economists bring up with credibility/applicability/standardisation etc etc....are issues already baked in with the projection. IMF, WB take all govt data in good faith....they dont go anywhere through fine toothed comb...there are just 3 basic standards countries (depending on their institutional development) subscribe to.



Indos said:


> Bloomberg is well known to make story like that, I dont know for sure but I think their business editor or even their managing editor get so much pain to see that Indonesia is not affected too much with trade war that is going on
> 
> They should have understood that Indonesia economy growth is mainly driven by domestic consumption. So it is understandable that we dont get affected too much on global economic slow down.



Yup bro, they all have globalist bias. They are quite frankly cherry picked stupid authors lot of the time. They dont get challenged enough, because a week down when you bring response (in say another media outlet), these people have already done damage and moved onto 10 other topics.



Nike said:


> *Economists Are Suspicious of Indonesia’s Steady GDP Figures*
> By
> Karlis Salna
> ,
> Rieka Rahadiana
> , and
> Viriya Singgih
> November 5, 2019, 2:13 AM ESTUpdated on November 5, 2019, 4:23 AM EST
> 
> GDP figures have hovered around 5% for several years already
> Subdued growth leaves door open for more interest rate cuts
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customers walk past vegetable stalls at the Masomba traditional market in Palu, Central Sulawesi, Indonesia. Photographer: Putu Sayoga/Bloomberg
> Explore what’s moving the global economy in the new season of the Stephanomics podcast. Subscribe via Pocket Cast or iTunes.
> 
> Indonesia’s economic growth has barely moved in three quarters, prompting some analysts to cast doubt over the data.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ady-economic-growth-leaves-economists-puzzled
> 
> Lol, Indonesia economy growth is already slumped when looking at our standard, but then Englishman and Nguyen woman said we fudge the datas to look more credible in which we cant do that as the more credible econom around the world is closely monitor us like bloomberg, IMF, World bank, moody and so on _



Hi I just did quick look at Indonesia underlying numbers of note (stuff Indonesia govt cannot "manipulate" as they are vetted by other parties....like P/E trends in market, market cap, foreign investment, exports etc) and its looking solid enough.

A lot of problem also arise because lot of people treat GDP as be all end all number. When really it is just one number out of many (and its not perfect or even reasonable estimate lot of the time at all).

EDIT: I would like to add, if Indonesia is not growing well and is lacking credibility to extent these bloomberg twits claim, these numbers would not be growing like they are at all:






....because simply there would not be the buffer leverage (given this is investment you are diverting for OUTSIDE countries) to do that when you are growing slowly. It is all accounting confirmed by OTHER countries outside Indonesia.

Honestly I don't know what these "economists"/"experts" cherry pick sometimes. They go in with one uni-model (which they badly apply as well) for everyone, its frankly so stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Well IMF and WB use the govt data. Any issues other economists bring up with credibility/applicability/standardisation etc etc....are issues already baked in with the projection. IMF, WB take all govt data in good faith....they dont go anywhere through fine toothed comb...there are just 3 basic standards countries (depending on their institutional development) subscribe to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup bro, they all have globalist bias. They are quite frankly cherry picked stupid authors lot of the time. They dont get challenged enough, because a week down when you bring response (in say another media outlet), these people have already done damage and moved onto 10 other topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just did quick look at Indonesia underlying numbers of note (stuff Indonesia govt cannot "manipulate" as they are vetted by other parties....like P/E trends in market, market cap, foreign investment, exports etc) and its looking solid enough.
> 
> A lot of problem also arise because lot of people treat GDP as be all end all number. When really it is just one number out of many (and its not perfect or even reasonable estimate lot of the time at all).
> 
> EDIT: I would like to add, if Indonesia is not growing well and is lacking credibility to extent these bloomberg twits claim, these numbers would not be growing like they are at all:
> 
> View attachment 588203
> 
> 
> ....because simply there would not be the buffer leverage (given this is investment you are diverting for OUTSIDE countries) to do that when you are growing slowly. It is all accounting confirmed by OTHER countries outside Indonesia.
> 
> Honestly I don't know what these "economists"/"experts" cherry pick sometimes. They go in with one uni-model (which they badly apply as well) for everyone, its frankly so stupid.



Sometimes if good to had people to badmouthing you, the feeling to rebukes them openly in formal meeting with solid data is quite refreshing as we always do during IMF and World bank or Davos summit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> *Economists Are Suspicious of Indonesia’s Steady GDP Figures*
> By
> Karlis Salna
> ,
> Rieka Rahadiana
> , and
> Viriya Singgih
> November 5, 2019, 2:13 AM ESTUpdated on November 5, 2019, 4:23 AM EST
> 
> GDP figures have hovered around 5% for several years already
> Subdued growth leaves door open for more interest rate cuts
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customers walk past vegetable stalls at the Masomba traditional market in Palu, Central Sulawesi, Indonesia. Photographer: Putu Sayoga/Bloomberg
> Explore what’s moving the global economy in the new season of the Stephanomics podcast. Subscribe via Pocket Cast or iTunes.
> 
> Indonesia’s economic growth has barely moved in three quarters, prompting some analysts to cast doubt over the data.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ady-economic-growth-leaves-economists-puzzled
> 
> Lol, Indonesia economy growth is already slumped when looking at our standard, but then Englishman and Nguyen woman said we fudge the datas to look more credible in which we cant do that as the more credible econom around the world is closely monitor us like bloomberg, IMF, World bank, moody and so on _


Lol, as I said, since the global financial crisis un 2008, we've had the most stable economic growth in THE WORLD.

Reason is that modest reforms at home have been just enough to counteract worsening glibal condition. Furthermore, government programs in import substitution such as the B20 biodiesel project and other oil & gas policy has been quite successful, causing imports to contract faster the exports.

Hell, as bloomberg stated, our GDP figures are IN LINE with median estimate from economists surveyed AND in line with World Bank and IMF estimates.

I kinda feel bad for jokowi in this, if the global condition did not deteriorate so badly the last 2 years, we should hv had improving growth momentum to 5.2-5.4 % instead of flatlining at 5% again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

dunno where else to post, but there is a cool Indonesian village with some good food in Suriname:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Well, i can't doubt it tho cause *it is the best tasting instant noodles for me*


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> Well, i can't doubt it tho cause *it is the best tasting instant noodles for me*
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



For Indomie, it is my favorite, usually I add rice when I eat it


----------



## Kansel

Mandalika circuit progress as seen on the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

The Jakarta Provincial Government signed a cooperation agreement to construct an Intermediate Treatment Facility or ITF in Sunter, North Jakarta on October 16. The government also signed the agreement to purchase electricity produced by the waste treatment plant. Construction starts next year and is targeted for completion in 2022.
.
An ITF is an urban solution for waste management that uses eco-friendly technology. The construction of the waste processor also aims to reduce the waste burden at Bantargebang integrated waste disposal site.
.
ITF Sunter will become the largest Waste Power Plant (PLTSa) in Indonesia, using a technology that has been utilized in many developed countries. ITF Sunter will also become the new face of waste management in Jakarta.
.
ITF Sunter has a waste processing capacity of 2,200 tons per day and produces electricity up to 35 MWh. The ITF is expected to be able to reduce 80-90 percent of the incoming waste weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Kansel said:


> It's really nice isn't it?
> 
> 
> *LAPAN jajaki kerja sama internasional pembangunan Bandar Antariksa*
> 
> *Sah! Biak jadi Bandar Antariksa pertama Indonesia*



This basically playing just as property developer, in this case Indonesia gov't provide the real estate and let see which company will bite.
As some of you may had read my posting in Defence thread, Biak is the best spot on Earth for *orbital & GEO launch* (notice the bold lining phrase, that carry technical significant), although it going to compete against Guiana Space Center due to the latter has already have extensive infrastructure in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

A new trend?


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> A new trend?


As they say "Do overtime while you're single" build a career, si that when you're married you already have a good position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Baruna Jaya iii research ship


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Alhamdulillah 


*Jokowi Agrees on Ahok's Appointment at SOE: Special Staffer*
Translator: 
*Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
14 November 2019 07:34 WIB

Ahok as a high-ranking official at state gas and oil firm Pertamina.

Arya asked the press to wait until the announcement. "You will see later," he said when contacted on Wednesday, November 13.

According to Arya, Basuki had stressed his willingness to join a state company to meet the goal to serve the Indonesian people. "Pak Ahok is ready to serve the country," he added.

Arya further explained the appointment had been consulted with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and approved.

He opined that the former governor is suitable to clinch a seat in SOE as he was experienced as a private entrepreneur and acknowledged the bureaucratic realm and public service. “Because SOEs are not merely seeking profits but also doing public service.”

Therefore, Arya ensured there would not be a second meeting since the discussion between SOE Minister and Basuki regarding the position at SOE.

When meeting at the SOE Ministry office in Jakarta, Ahok said he was ready to be involved in managing SOEs. "For the sake of the nation, the country, I am certainly ready," he remarked.

During the meeting with SOE Minister Erick Thohir for about one and a half hours, Ahok claimed he would be involved in serving in one of the SOEs, yet stopped short of mentioning the position.

EKO WAHYUDI l ANTARA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1272022/jokowi-agrees-on-ahoks-appointment-at-soe-special-staffer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> 
> *Jokowi Agrees on Ahok's Appointment at SOE: Special Staffer*
> Translator:
> *Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
> Editor:
> *Petir Garda Bhwana*
> 14 November 2019 07:34 WIB
> 
> Ahok as a high-ranking official at state gas and oil firm Pertamina.
> 
> Arya asked the press to wait until the announcement. "You will see later," he said when contacted on Wednesday, November 13.
> 
> According to Arya, Basuki had stressed his willingness to join a state company to meet the goal to serve the Indonesian people. "Pak Ahok is ready to serve the country," he added.
> 
> Arya further explained the appointment had been consulted with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and approved.
> 
> He opined that the former governor is suitable to clinch a seat in SOE as he was experienced as a private entrepreneur and acknowledged the bureaucratic realm and public service. “Because SOEs are not merely seeking profits but also doing public service.”
> 
> Therefore, Arya ensured there would not be a second meeting since the discussion between SOE Minister and Basuki regarding the position at SOE.
> 
> When meeting at the SOE Ministry office in Jakarta, Ahok said he was ready to be involved in managing SOEs. "For the sake of the nation, the country, I am certainly ready," he remarked.
> 
> During the meeting with SOE Minister Erick Thohir for about one and a half hours, Ahok claimed he would be involved in serving in one of the SOEs, yet stopped short of mentioning the position.
> 
> EKO WAHYUDI l ANTARA
> 
> https://en.tempo.co/read/1272022/jokowi-agrees-on-ahoks-appointment-at-soe-special-staffer


A right choice in a right place for the right man.


----------



## Nike

https://www.thejakartapost.com/multimedia/2019/11/14/bright-future-ahead-for-commuter-line.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia seeks further partnering with South Korea on EV development*
14th Nov 2019 17:06





South Korea's Doosan Group Vice Chairman HS Lee (left), the Coordinating Ministry of Investment and Maritime's infrastructure deputy Ridwan Djamaluddin (center) launched the Doosan Tech Day 2019 in Jakarta, Thursday (Nov 14, 2019). ANTARA/Afut Syafril/GTM

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian government is targeting more partnerships with its South Korean counterpart to develop electric vehicles (EVs), an official of the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime and Investment stated here, Thursday.

According to the ministry's infrastructure deputy, Ridwan Djamaluddin, the partnerships will not solely be for the development of EVs but also for biofuel innovation.

"We are getting there, so today, we facilitate a meeting of Indonesia's companies and South Korean corporations. The meeting aims to seek the right partner of both sides," Djamaluddin remarked on the sidelines of the 2019 Doosan Tech Exhibition at the Assessment and Application of Technology Agency Building in Jakarta.

He expounded that the Seoul-based conglomerate Doosan Group will eye partnerships with some state-owned companies. The meeting was the outcome of Maritime and Investment Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan’s recent visit to South Korea in Sept this year.

Related news: LG Chemical to build lithium battery production facility in Indonesia

Hence, during today's meeting, the South Korean giant showcased some of its latest innovations in robotic-based heavy equipment. Meanwhile, for Indonesia's government, the meeting was an opportunity to invite the Doosan Group to establish more plants in the country.

"We expect South Korea's companies to relocate their plants to Indonesia, as it will be beneficial for both sides. For our counterparts in South Korea, they will get closer to the consumers and market in Indonesia," Djamaluddin explained.

On the meeting, the Doosan Group's Vice Chairman HS Lee reaffirmed his beliefs of both nations’ partnerships being intensified in the coming years.

"We have a sound partnership with Indonesia, and several potential areas, in terms of infrastructure and mobilization, had yet to be explored further," Lee remarked.

Related news: Electric vehicles to gain traction in Indonesia: BPPT
Related news: Minister points to steep battery cost hindering EV mass production
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...partnering-with-south-korea-on-ev-development


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia’s Travelio raises $18M to help tenants rent apartments*
_Manish Singh - 14 November 2019_

More than 50% of residential apartments and other real estate properties in Jakarta are currently vacant, according to official estimates. A startup that is attempting to make it easier for tenants to rent these properties in Jakarta and other places in Indonesia said on Thursday that it has closed a new financing round.

Travelio has raised $18 million in its Series B financing round led by Singapore-based Pavilion Capital and Gobi Partners, the four-year-old startup said. Some existing investors also participated in the round.

The startup works with individual apartment owners and property dealers to allow tenants to find and rent apartments. People can book an apartment for a day to months, Christina Suriadjaja, co-founder and chief strategy officer of Travelio, told TechCrunch in an interview.

Travelio has more than 4,000 properties exclusively signed up with the platform, she said. The startup takes between 20% to 35% of the revenue cut from its property owner partners, she explained.

Typically, it would cost a little more than $350 for someone to rent an apartment for a month from Travelio. In Indonesia, currently those looking for an apartment from property dealers and individual owners have to make a down payment of 20% and pay an advanced security deposit for more than a year. Through its pricing structure, Travelio is attempting to address this issue, as well.

A number of startups, including RedDoorz, Oyo and Airbnb, operate in Indonesia, but because they are focused on providing rooms for a day or two like hotels, this differentiates them from Travelio. Suriadjaja said Airbnb, which lists properties of Travelio, is more of a partner than a competitor. “Our competitors are property dealers,” she said.

In addition to offering these fully furnished apartments, Travelio also takes care of house cleaning and maintenance of these properties. “In the coming months, we will work on expanding the services we offer,” she said. Some of the services it is exploring include interior design, daily necessities, financing, payments and other logistic-related offerings.

The startup aims to have 20,000 apartments on its platform in one year. “With Indonesia’s rising middle class population, Travelio is well-positioned to serve the growing demand for temporary housing, urbanization and affordable living options,” the startup said.

A recent research report by Google, Temasek and Bain & Co. projected that Southeast Asia’s internet economy would top $100 billion this year. Indonesia, home to more than 260 million people, would be the biggest contributor to the internet economy’s growth in the region, the report said.

https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/13/travelio-raises-18m-to-help-tenants-rent-apartments/

+++


*Indonesia records US$ 4.1 billion transaction at CIIE 2019 Shanghai*
_2019-11-14 08:17:16_

JAKARTA - Indonesia managed to record a transaction value of US$ 4.1 billion in the 2nd China International Import Expo (CIIE) 2019 held in Shanghai, China on November 5-10, 2019.

The achievement of this transaction came from the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for recycled plastic seed products, swift nests, oleochemicals, and coal.

"This achievement shows that the Chinese market opportunity is still wide open. In addition, the value is still possible to increase," said Director General of National Export Development Dody Edward.

Dody said, there are potential trade transactions that are still being followed up for biscuits, coffee, juice, swift nests, palm oil derivative products, and recycled plastic seeds. In addition, there was a signing of an MoU for investment projects from China.

For information, China is Indonesia's largest trading partner for the past eight years. In 2018, the total trade between the two countries will reach US$ 72.6 billion. Indonesia's exports to China were recorded at US$ 27.1 billion. (LM)

https://www.idnfinancials.com/news/30095/indonesia-records-transaction-ciie-shanghai

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Important to learn about Indonesian tea diversity: Expert*
14th Nov 2019 20:34





Illustration of Tea. (Shutterstock)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian tea has yet to compete with the popularity of coffee, but the drink has its own charm, with the country housing diverse varieties of tea leaves, culinary expert William Wongso said.

"Every area in the country produces tea variants with different characters," said Wongso in between the 2019 Indonesia Tea Brewing Championship held in Jakarta, Thursday. The same type of tea leaf can generate multiple different taste profiles, depending on the way it was brewed, down to the temperature of the water, he explained.

Unfortunately, literature about Indonesian tea is limited compared to that of coffee. The people have also yet to be familiarized with special tea variants that have gone through certain standards and come out as top quality products, he added.

Wongso, who acted as a judge in the tea brewing competition held by Association of Indonesian Specialty Tea (AISTea), believed that the event can help educate consumers about the diverse tea types in Indonesia.

"When it comes to tea, we still need more education," he said.

The 2019 Indonesia Tea Brewing Championship was attended by 24 participants who had to brew classical teas of 12 specialties from Indonesian plantations, including Harendong (Organic Sinensis Black Tea and Sinedis Rolled Oolong), Tobawangi (Imperial black tea and Loose Oolong Tea).

There was also the Bukitsari (organic OP Black Tea and Silver Needle) tea, Liki (Red Tea and Silver Tip White Tea), Chakra (Leafy Grade Orthodox Black Tea and Indonesian Sencha), and Pasircanar (Silver Needle Red Tea and Yellow Tea).

The competition was aimed at promoting specialty teas from Indonesian plantations, AISTea's PR representative, Ratna Somantri, said.

Related news: ATI organizes tea competition to advance Indonesia's tea industry
Related news: Kadin calls for review of tea import tax tariff
Related news: Indonesian black tea wins international award

Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/136588/important-to-learn-about-indonesian-tea-diversity-expert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia remains key destination for manufacturing investment*
_Monday, 18/11/2019_

Tokyo (ANTARA) - Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita believes that Indonesia remains the chief destination for investment, particularly in the manufacturing industry, owing to its huge market and copious raw materials.

"Several global-scale investors have expressed interest to make Indonesia their production base to meet demand from both domestic and export markets," he had stated in Tokyo on Sunday.

He also pointed to several competitive human resources in Indonesia that give it another edge.

This is in accordance with the focus of President Joko Widodo's administration in his second term of office to promote the quality of human resources as part of the efforts to realize the vision of onward Indonesia, he noted.

Hence, he remarked that in order to create competitive human resources in tune with the industrial world's current requirements, the Industry Ministry has been aggressive in its approach to organize vocational education and training courses.

To create a conducive investment climate in Indonesia, the government has adopted bold measures comprising streamlining licensing procedures by launching the Online Single Submission (OSS) system and providing fiscal incentives, including tax allowance, tax holiday, and super deduction tax, he elaborated.

Furthermore, the government will issue a positive list of investment in January 2020 to be stipulated in a presidential regulation, he remarked.

The positive list of investment will be applied to special economic zones (KEKs), and the government will consider providing tax holiday in line with the final positive investment list in place.

https://en.antaranews.com/news/136748/indonesia-remains-key-destination-for-manufacturing-investment

++++

*Asahi Chemical plans Rp1.3 trillion plant in Indonesia*
_Monday, 18/11/2019_

Tokyo (ANTARA) - Japan's Asahi Chemical has assured Indonesian Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita of its commitment to build a Rp1.3 trillion plant in Indonesia when he met with the company's board of directors in Tokyo Monday. “Asahi Chemical will expand (its business) by building the seventh unit of its plants in Cilegon at a cost of Rp1.3 trillion," Kartasasmita said following a meeting with representatives of eight Japanese companies.

Asahi Chemical will produce 200 thousand metric tons of polyvinyl chloride (PVC) per year, the minister said.

At the meeting, Asahi Chemical asked about the supply of raw materials to support its production process in Indonesia, he said.

As the ministry responsible for developing industries, the industry ministry will assure the smooth supply of raw materials including salts for the production of PVC.

“At the meeting, Asahi also touched on the continuity of salt supplies. So, the industry ministry is the only agency issuing a recommendation in connection with the continuity of salt supplies, so we assured them of the availability of raw materials” he said.

https://en.antaranews.com/news/136788/asahi-chemical-plans-rp13-trillion-plant-in-indonesia

++++

*Indonesia allocates additional 72,000 KL unblended biodiesel for B30 trial*
_JAKARTA, Nov 18 2019 (Reuters) -_


Indonesia’s energy ministry approved an additional allocation of 72,000 kilo litres (KL) of fatty acid methyl ester (FAME), made from palm oil, to run a comprehensive trial for its B30 programme, an official said on Monday.

The country aims to implement the B30 in 2020 - a mandatory programme for biodiesel containing 30% of palm-based fuel, higher than the current 20%.

Indonesia will run the trial later this month through until December, the ministry’s director of bioenergy Andriah Feby Misna said, ahead of the 2020 launch of the mandatory biodiesel programme.

Earlier this month, the Indonesian Biofuel Producers Association (APROBI) estimated the trial would consume an additional 250,000-400,000 KL of FAME.

The trial is aimed at testing the readiness of B30 in trucks and ships, as well as its distribution system through eight delivery points and pipelines, Misna said.

Allocation of FAME in November and December is set at 209,238 KL for Indonesia’s ongoing B20 biodiesel programme and B30 trial, a ministerial decree showed on Monday.

(Reporting by Wilda Asmarini, Writing by Fransiska Nangoy, Editing by Sherry Jacob-Phillips)

https://af.reuters.com/article/commoditiesNews/idAFL4N27Y1I7

.

*PT DCI Indonesia announces construction of third data center*
_Monday, 18/11/2019_

PT DCI Indonesia (DCI) will build a third data center facility as part of its vision to establish the largest hyperscale data center campus in Southeast Asia.

Located in Cibitung at West Java, Indonesia, JK3 is a seven-story facility with four data hall floors with the remaining floors for M&E equipment. Constructed in collaboration with Equinix, JK3 has a total IT load of 12MW and will begin operations in early 2020.


*The largest hyperscale campus*





_Artist's impression of DCI Indonesia's JK3 data center – DCI Indonesia_

At present, DCI operates two data center buildings, JK1 with a capacity of 3MW and JK2 with a capacity of 7MW, both of which are also located in Cibitung. Depending on demand from customers, DCI hopes to grow this into a sprawling campus with more than half a dozen data centers.

“We have acquired land with a total of 85,000 sq m which will be [used to build a campus of data centers] totaling more than 150MW. Our long-term vision is to become the largest [data center campus] in Southeast Asia,” Oscar Stephanus, the sales and marketing Manager of DCI Indonesia, told DCD.

DCI cited the rapid growth of startup companies in Indonesia – the country has five unicorn companies, or businesses with a valuation of more than US$1 billion, its population, and a growing digital economy, as the reasons why it expects a surge in demand for hyperscale data centers.

“As an Indonesian company, DCI is ready to become the pioneer of largest hyperscale data center facility in Indonesia. With the construction of JK3, we want to reinforce our commitment and seriousness in supporting the development of Indonesia's digital economy towards the coming of the Industrial Revolution 4.0,” DCI CEO Toto Sugiri said.

Certainly, the number of hyperscale data centers in Southeast Asia is growing fast. Singapore-based SpaceDC, formerly known as Polymer Connected, in September shared plans for a data center campus in Jakarta Barat, Indonesia, consisting of a 2.6MW facility and an adjoining 24MW data center.

In Singapore, at least half a dozen hyperscale facilities of between 30MW and 60MW are scheduled for completion within the next couple of years. However, concerns over the carbon footprint of data centers are understood to have led to a moratorium on new data centers that could last until 2021.

https://www.datacenterdynamics.com/news/pt-dci-indonesia-announces-construction-third-data-center/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*China inks import contracts with Indonesia worth Rp35.1 trillion*
19th Nov 2019 15:32






Signing of business deals between Indonesian and Chinese businessmen during the BRF Summit held in Beijing last April 2019. (ANTARA/Irfan Ilmie/ FA)

Beijing (ANTARA) - Several Chinese businessmen signed contracts of imports valued at Rp35.1 trillion, or US$2.5 billion, with their Indonesian counterparts.

"The deals were struck during the Indonesia-China Business Forum and China Coal Import Summit," Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun stated in Beijing on Tuesday.

Coal imports dominated the contracts inked on the sidelines of the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai.

Furthermore, the contracts encompassed the imports of other products, including electronics, agriculture, food, beverages, plastic pellets, and mining products, the ambassador noted at the Indonesian Pavilion of the CIIE officially opened on November 5, 2019.

"Swallow nest products, recycled plastic pellets, oleochemical, coal, and food products are among Indonesian products liked most and well sold in Chinese markets," the former Indonesian ambassador to Russia remarked.

Related news: China offers its vast market for Indonesia's fishery products

The 34th Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) organized in Serpong, Banten Province, on October 16-20, 2019, drew 312 Chinese businessmen.

At least 16 trade and investment deals worth $2.68 billion, or Rp37.7 trillion, were signed during the 2019 TEI between Indonesian and Chinese companies.

The 2019 TEI organizing committee bestowed awards on the Indonesian Trade Attaché in Beijing and the Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) in Shanghai for their success in contributing to transaction deals reaching $221 million, or some Rp3.1 trillion.

"Incessant, tireless, and hard work coupled with prayers, cooperation, and synergy among every stakeholder are the main factors in every step that we have been taking in China," Oratmangun added.

Related news: Indonesia seeks import tariff relief for steel products to China
Related news: Indonesia to showcase swallow nest at China Import Expo
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Indos

*Sirkuit MotoGP Mandalika Lombok Indonesia, Update 11-2019*


----------



## Nike

*Amateur helicopter maker wishes to complete his project*
19th Nov 2019 21:07





Jujun Junaedi , an amateur helicopter maker shows his unfinished helicopter during a visit from LAPAN at his house located in Sukabumi, West Java, Tuesday, November 19, 2019. (ANTARA/Prisca Triferna)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Jujun Junaedi, an amateur helicopter maker from a village in Sukabumi, West Java, hopes to complete his own-cost production of an aircraft following discussions with researchers at the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN). "After a discussion with some experts here, I have encouraged myself to proceed with this project by conducting some procedures and perhaps undertake tests later," Junaedi said during the visit at his residence Tuesday.

LAPAN conducted this visit to follow up on the instructions from the Minister of Research and Technology, Bambang Brodjonegoro, regarding the viral YouTube video of Junaedi making some efforts to manufacture a helicopter using two 700 cc cylinder generators set machine and daily materials.

The helicopter is not ready for tests since there are various stages still to be completed, a researcher of the Centre of Aviation Technology, Teuku Mohd Ichwanul Hakim, said during the visit.

However, thanks to this breakthrough, Junaedi has been invited to an event held by the global internet technology company, Google for Id in Jakarta. 

Related news: Lapan highlights roadmap for aviation industry at AeroSummit
Related news: N219 aircraft under certification phase: National Aeronautics Agency
Related news: More human resources needed to develop science, technology: Lapan
Related news: LAPAN to collaborate with Cenderawasih University

Editor: Azis Kurmala

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Remind me of Bell 47 Soloy


----------



## Indos

Indonesia has been selected to host U 20 World Cup in 2021.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*LRT (Light Rail Transit) JABODEBEK / Jakarta metro - Progress november 2019*







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

One of construction marvel of Jakarta






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

The S 






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Central Java’s realized investment reaches Rp 47.24 trillion, higher than that of Jakarta*

Inforial
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta, Indonesia / Wed, November 20, 2019 / 12:02 am



Central Java Governor GanjarPranowo (center) witnesses the signing of a business cooperation agreement during the 15th Central Java Investment Business Forum (CJIBF) 2019 at Hotel Bidakara in Jakarta on Nov. 5. (./.)

A conducive business environment with various incentives offered by Central Java makes the province an attractive destination for investment.

Nationally, realized investment in the third quarter of 2019 reached Rp 205.7 trillion, according to the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM). Central Java contributed realized investment of Rp 47.24 trillion, higher than the Rp 41.1 trillion contributed by Jakarta province.

Ratna Kawuri, chairwoman of the Central Java One-Stop Integrated Services Agency,

Integrated One-Roof Service and Investment Office, says foreign investment contributed Rp 32.27 trillion to the total value and domestic investment Rp 14.97 trillion.

“The achievement shows that 99.6 percent of the investment target of Rp 47.42 trillion has been realized,” Ratna says.

She says the increasing investment reduced the unemployment rate in Central Java from the first to the third quarter with a total of 71,639 people having been absorbed in a number of companies.

The companies are spread across several areas in Central Java, including Jepara, Batang, Semarang, Brebes, Cilacap, Sukoharjo and Boyolali.

“In the business sector, companies operate mainly in electricity, gas and water. Other businesses are involved in leather goods, textiles, automotive parts, food and property,” she says.

Ratna has expressed optimism about the prospect of investment in the coming years to meet the targeted 7 percent economic growth.

“We are optimistic the expected 7 percent economic growth can be achieved because Central Java has all [supporting factors] – infrastructure, land, skilled labor force and [the government’s] commitment to pro-investment policies. All this gives us confidence the 7 percent target is not difficult to achieve,” she says.

Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo has pointed out that his administration is attracting investment in all sectors by providing incentives and facilities, one being in the form of an eased integrated one-stop service.

“I have even arranged tourism packages for prospective investors. We have prepared a culinary tour for them while they look into investment opportunities in Central Java. It must be fun,” he said at the Central Java Investment Business Forum (CJIBF) in Jakarta recently.

He says Central Java has become one of the most attractive places in Indonesia for foreign investors given the positive indicators, which include a conducive investment climate, developed infrastructure and social well-being.

“Central Java people are attractive, humble, smart and adaptive to change. This is one of the factors that makes it a favorable destination for investment,” he says.

Speaking about the labor force, he says Central Java has such big demographic bonuses that investors should not fear a lack in competent human resources with the province being home to 378 colleges and universities as well as 1,588 vocational high schools (SMK).

“Even if _Bapak _and _Ibu_ wish to request a specific culture [competence] through our educational institutions to meet your business requirements, we can see to it,” he says.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/adv/...-24-trillion-higher-than-that-of-jakarta.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bungaterakhir said:


> *LRT (Light Rail Transit) JABODEBEK / Jakarta metro - Progress november 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> One of construction marvel of Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> The S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



The LRT bridge is design by a woman.


----------



## Kansel

*Dubes AS Minta Perusahaan Amerika Dapat Akses Setara di Indonesia*
Reporter: 
*Fajar Pebrianto*
Editor: 
*Rahma Tri*
Rabu, 20 November 2019 15:04 WIB





Duta Besar Amerika Serikat (AS) untuk Indonesia Joseph R Donovan Jr saat menyambangi kantor PP Muhammadiyah di Jakarta, Selasa, 15 Oktober 2019. TEMPO/Hilman Fathurrahman W

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia, Joseph R. Donovan Jr. menyampaikan komitmen negaranya untuk meningkatkan nilai perdagangan dua kali lipat. Nilai perdagangan yang saat ini sebesar US$ 30 miliar, akan ditingkatkan menjadi US$ 60 miliar.

Untuk mencapai tujuan tersebut, Joseph meminta agar perusahaan Amerika Serikat bisa diberikan akses yang setara di pasar Indonesia. “Seperti yang disampaikan oleh Menteri Perdagangan AS Wilbur Ross saat ke Indonesia, Indonesia bisa mencapai pertumbuhan GDP 7 persen dengan memberi perusahaan AS kesempatan yang sama untuk berkompetisi di pasar Indonesia,” kata Joseph dalam media roundtable di kediamannya di Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa, 19 November 2019.

Saat ini, kata Joseph, Presiden Joko Widodo atau Jokowi ingin mengembangkan kapasitas sumber daya manusia Indonesia. Untuk itu, Joseph menyebut perusahaan-perusahaan Amerika seperti IBM, Apple, Qualcomm, Mastercard, Citibank, hingga Cargill, siap membantu melatih tenaga kerja dan mengembangkan teknologi di Indonesia.

Saat ditanya apakah selama ini Amerika merasa perusahaan mereka tidak mendapat akses setara dibandingkan negara lain, Joseph tidak bersedia menjelaskannya. “Saya tidak bisa bicara soal negara lain,” kata dia.

Namun, Joseph mengakui perusahaan Amerika kerap kecewa ketika berinvestasi di Indonesia. Salah satu penyebabnya adalah regulasi yang suka berubah-ubah. “Ini yang sedang kami selesaikan dengan pemerintah Indonesia,” kata dia.

Counselor for Economic Affairs, Kedutaan Besar Amerika untuk Indonesia, Andrew Shang, merinci, salah satu yang dikeluhkan pengusaha AS yaitu soal aturan Daftar Negatif Investasi (DNI) yang sangat panjang di Indonesia. Selain itu, masalah juga ada pada ketentuan Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN) di Indonesia. “Ini bertentangan dengan tren di banyak negara yang lebih terbuka,” kata dia.

Permasalahan yang dikeluhkan Amerika ini sebenarnya tengah diselesaikan oleh Indonesia. Dalam waktu dekat, pemerintah akan menerbitkan Omnibus Law, salah satunya menghapus DNI. “Kami menyambutnya,” kata Joseph.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*PT. NIPPON SHOKUBAI INDONESIA obtained Halal certification for all products*
20th Nov 2019 18:14





Halal Assurance System Status (Antara/BUSINESS WIRE)

OSAKA, Japan--(Antara/BUSINESS WIRE)-- PT. NIPPON SHOKUBAI INDONESIA (hereafter referred as “NSI”), an Indonesian subsidiary of NIPPON SHOKUBAI CO., LTD. (Head Office: Chuo-ku, Osaka City; President: Yujiro Goto)(TOKYO:4114) obtained Halal certification in Indonesia from LPPOM MUI who is a Halal certification authority affiliated with Majelis Ulama Indonesia, with regard to Acrylic Acid (AA) and acrylates (AES) used as main raw material for ink, paint, adhesive etc, and super absorbent polymer (SAP) used as main raw material for disposable diaper, on October 16, 2019.

This press release features multimedia. View the full release here: https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20191119006178/en/

Halal certification is given for things such as foods, beverages, medicines, cosmetics, pharmaceuticals, chemicals, bio products, genetically modified products and machine & equipment engaged in producing foresaid products that complies with Islamic law.

The demand for AA, AES and SAP is expected to keep growing firmly in Southeast Asia and the Near and Middle East. In these regions with a large Muslim population, Halal certification draws a great attention, and product fields that require Halal certificate is even expanding. This Halal certification can provide assurance to the customers who produce their products with using NSI’s AA, AES and SAP. NSI will keep corresponding to demand increase not only in Indonesia but also in Southeast Asia and the Near and Middle East.

1. Corporate outline of NSI
Established : August 1996
Head Office : Cilegon, Indonesia (headquarters and plant)
Representative : Hisakazu FUJITA (Mr.), President Director
Business : Production and sales of AA, AES and SAP
Capital : 120 million US$ paid in capital,
99.9% owned by Nippon Shokubai
Number of employees : 458 as of March 31, 2019

2. Halal certified products

All products produced by NSI (AA, AES (Ethyl acrylate, Butyl acrylate, 2-ethylhexyl acrylate) and SAP)

About Nippon Shokubai Co., Ltd.: Since 1941, Nippon Shokubai has grown up its business with unique catalyst technology. Nippon Shokubai has supplied, for example, ethylene oxide, acrylic acid, automobile catalysts, process catalysts and so on. Among all, our global market share of superabsorbent polymer is the largest in the world now. Nippon Shokubai is a global chemical company operating under its corporate mission "TechnoAmenity-Providing affluence and comfort to people and society with our unique technology." http://www.shokubai.co.jp/en/

View source version on businesswire.com: https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20191119006178/en/

Contacts

Akira Kurusu
Investor & Public Relations Dept.
NIPPON SHOKUBAI CO., LTD.
TEL: +81-3-3506-7605
E-mail: shokubai@n.shokubai.co.jp

Source: Nippon Shokubai Co., Ltd.
Reporter: PR Wire

Editor: PR Wire

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Nike

*Sept-end Investment realization in Surabaya touches Rp36.89 trillion*
21st Nov 2019 15:00





Surabaya western outer ring road is expected to serve as access to the new logistics network in Surabaya.

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA) - The realization of investment in Surabaya, the capital of East Java Province, in the year ending Sept 30 had touched Rp36.39 trillion, according to the Investment and Integrated One-Stop Service (DPM-PTSP).

The investment constituted domestic investment, valued at Rp4.29 trillion; foreign investment, worth Rp0.14 trillion; and non-facilities, reaching Rp32.46 trillion, Chief of the Investment Promotion and Development Section of the DPM-PTPS Agus Setyoko noted in Surabaya on Thursday.

"Non-facilities remain the dominant contributor to the achievement," he remarked.

Related news: Malaysia explores investment opportunities in E Kalimantan

Non-facilities refer to local investors including start-ups; micro-, small-, and medium-scale businesses; and other home industries. However, digital start-ups constitute the largest share of the local economy.

"It turns out that digital economy is quite a defining trending. Transactions at malls are made digitally. Looking ahead, we will attempt to enter this type of business and study thoroughly the digital economy," he stated.

To aid in improving the trend of investment in Surabaya, the local government has eased all licensing procedures, including those for start-ups, with the objective of drawing more domestic and foreign investment, he stated.

Chief Executive Officer of Agenda Kota. Syamsul Qomar and his colleagues affirmed that the licensing procedures helped them in obtaining permits.

"We are assisted extensively by the existing licensing procedure at Siola," he emphasized.

Related news: Jokowi discusses investment cooperation with Singapore parliament 

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

*EU launches WTO challenge against Indonesian restrictions on raw materials*

Today, the EU has brought a dispute in the World Trade Organization (WTO) against Indonesian export restrictions for raw materials used in production of stainless steel. These restrictions unfairly limit access of EU producers to raw materials for steel production, notably nickel as well as scraps, coal and coke, iron _o_re and chromium. The EU is also challenging subsidies that encourage use of local content by Indonesian producers and give preference to domestic over imported goods, which goes against WTO rules.

Commissioner for Trade Cecilia Malmström said: “_EU steel producers are under a lot of pressure and are suffering from the consequences of global overcapacity and unilateral trade restrictions._ _The export restrictions imposed by Indonesia put further jobs in the EU's steel industry at risk. Despite our concerted efforts, Indonesia has maintained the measures in place and even announced a new export ban for January 2020. We must now act to ensure that international trade rules are respected. That's why today we are taking a legal action in the WTO to get these measures removed as soon as possible.”_

This decision affirms the EU's commitment to resolute and strong enforcement of multilateral and bilateral trade rules where European interests are at stake. It also underlines the EU's continued commitment to the WTO and its dispute settlement system as an impartial and efficient means to get global trade rules upheld and enforced.

The measures that the EU is challenging include:


export restrictions and export prohibitions on raw materials for the production of stainless steel, notably nickel;
domestic processing requirements and domestic marketing obligations, as well as complex and unclear export licensing procedures and requirements affecting access to raw materials such as nickel but also iron, chromium, metal waste and scraps, coal and coke;
an import duty exemption scheme which makes certain benefits for the import of machines, goods and other material for the production process in newly established or modernising factories conditional upon the use of at least 30% of domestic equipment and machinery.
The consultations that the EU has requested today are the first step in WTO dispute settlement proceedings. If they do not lead to a satisfactory solution, the EU can request that the WTO set up a panel to rule on the matter.

Background

Currently, the EU is involved in 42 WTO disputes, and 3 disputes under its trade agreements. The disputes brought by the EU have led over the last five years to the removal of discriminatory taxes, illegal customs duties or export restrictions in key markets such as Russia, China, US, and South America and reopening of markets worth €10 billion per year.

https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/detail/en/IP_19_6319


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> *EU launches WTO challenge against Indonesian restrictions on raw materials*
> 
> Today, the EU has brought a dispute in the World Trade Organization (WTO) against Indonesian export restrictions for raw materials used in production of stainless steel. These restrictions unfairly limit access of EU producers to raw materials for steel production, notably nickel as well as scraps, coal and coke, iron _o_re and chromium. The EU is also challenging subsidies that encourage use of local content by Indonesian producers and give preference to domestic over imported goods, which goes against WTO rules.
> 
> Commissioner for Trade Cecilia Malmström said: “_EU steel producers are under a lot of pressure and are suffering from the consequences of global overcapacity and unilateral trade restrictions._ _The export restrictions imposed by Indonesia put further jobs in the EU's steel industry at risk. Despite our concerted efforts, Indonesia has maintained the measures in place and even announced a new export ban for January 2020. We must now act to ensure that international trade rules are respected. That's why today we are taking a legal action in the WTO to get these measures removed as soon as possible.”_
> 
> This decision affirms the EU's commitment to resolute and strong enforcement of multilateral and bilateral trade rules where European interests are at stake. It also underlines the EU's continued commitment to the WTO and its dispute settlement system as an impartial and efficient means to get global trade rules upheld and enforced.
> 
> The measures that the EU is challenging include:
> 
> 
> export restrictions and export prohibitions on raw materials for the production of stainless steel, notably nickel;
> domestic processing requirements and domestic marketing obligations, as well as complex and unclear export licensing procedures and requirements affecting access to raw materials such as nickel but also iron, chromium, metal waste and scraps, coal and coke;
> an import duty exemption scheme which makes certain benefits for the import of machines, goods and other material for the production process in newly established or modernising factories conditional upon the use of at least 30% of domestic equipment and machinery.
> The consultations that the EU has requested today are the first step in WTO dispute settlement proceedings. If they do not lead to a satisfactory solution, the EU can request that the WTO set up a panel to rule on the matter.
> 
> Background
> 
> Currently, the EU is involved in 42 WTO disputes, and 3 disputes under its trade agreements. The disputes brought by the EU have led over the last five years to the removal of discriminatory taxes, illegal customs duties or export restrictions in key markets such as Russia, China, US, and South America and reopening of markets worth €10 billion per year.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/detail/en/IP_19_6319



Good put more pressure against their steel industry, even further collaborate with China and India to presurre the price on global market


----------



## Logam42

jek_sperrow said:


> *EU launches WTO challenge against Indonesian restrictions on raw materials*
> 
> Today, the EU has brought a dispute in the World Trade Organization (WTO) against Indonesian export restrictions for raw materials used in production of stainless steel. These restrictions unfairly limit access of EU producers to raw materials for steel production, notably nickel as well as scraps, coal and coke, iron _o_re and chromium. The EU is also challenging subsidies that encourage use of local content by Indonesian producers and give preference to domestic over imported goods, which goes against WTO rules.
> 
> Commissioner for Trade Cecilia Malmström said: “_EU steel producers are under a lot of pressure and are suffering from the consequences of global overcapacity and unilateral trade restrictions._ _The export restrictions imposed by Indonesia put further jobs in the EU's steel industry at risk. Despite our concerted efforts, Indonesia has maintained the measures in place and even announced a new export ban for January 2020. We must now act to ensure that international trade rules are respected. That's why today we are taking a legal action in the WTO to get these measures removed as soon as possible.”_
> 
> This decision affirms the EU's commitment to resolute and strong enforcement of multilateral and bilateral trade rules where European interests are at stake. It also underlines the EU's continued commitment to the WTO and its dispute settlement system as an impartial and efficient means to get global trade rules upheld and enforced.
> 
> The measures that the EU is challenging include:
> 
> 
> export restrictions and export prohibitions on raw materials for the production of stainless steel, notably nickel;
> domestic processing requirements and domestic marketing obligations, as well as complex and unclear export licensing procedures and requirements affecting access to raw materials such as nickel but also iron, chromium, metal waste and scraps, coal and coke;
> an import duty exemption scheme which makes certain benefits for the import of machines, goods and other material for the production process in newly established or modernising factories conditional upon the use of at least 30% of domestic equipment and machinery.
> The consultations that the EU has requested today are the first step in WTO dispute settlement proceedings. If they do not lead to a satisfactory solution, the EU can request that the WTO set up a panel to rule on the matter.
> 
> Background
> 
> Currently, the EU is involved in 42 WTO disputes, and 3 disputes under its trade agreements. The disputes brought by the EU have led over the last five years to the removal of discriminatory taxes, illegal customs duties or export restrictions in key markets such as Russia, China, US, and South America and reopening of markets worth €10 billion per year.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/detail/en/IP_19_6319


LOL

By the time the WTO rules one way or another it'll be too late. As noted in the article (unrelated matter):
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ma...o-rules-eu-gave-illegal-subsidies-airbus/amp/

A WTO dispute takes on average 3 years to conclude. By then the smelters and other downstream industries wpuld already be running!

So happy that the EU is getting slapped around. The utter arrogance of their dealings with Indonesia and their protector America is rage inducing.

For decades the EU has been selfishly leaching off the globalized world order. Depending on America to defend them while they pretended to be peace loving hippies, making america shoulder the costs while also exploiting the globalized economy to cheat america and push their corporations into developing countries.

Hell, they encroached into former soviet countries and had the hipocrisy to paint the russians as the bad guys! Made Turkey bleed and sacrifice for them while never allowing to join the EU.

No surprise everyone is happy to kick the EU while they are weak. Bastards deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Logam42

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


How are they supported by pertamina?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> How are they supported by pertamina?



I think they use Pertamina product, as far as I know Timor Leste hasnt yet had any oil refinery, they just produce crude oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> How are they supported by pertamina?


Maybe they learn management, fuel distribution and supply chain and gas station operation from pertamina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> I think they use Pertamina product, as far as I know Timor Leste hasnt yet had any oil refinery, they just produce crude oil.





jek_sperrow said:


> Maybe they learn management, fuel distribution and supply chain and gas station operation from pertamina.



Yup, you are both right. Did some digging. That SPBU is supplied solely by Pertamina, furthermore the SPBU design, equipment, and management/logistics all from pertamina. Timor Gap only provides workforce, land, permits & construction.

Indonesia is moving up in the world. We like British Petroleum now. 

You know, if BIN had any interest in Timor leste at all, there are so many conduits to put undercover agents or recruit, what with the influence of Indo companies (A lot of them SOEs at that) hv on Timor soil in crucial sectors such as telecoms, construction, and energy.

Like, I know this is off topic, but if BIN is a bit more vicious, they can use Timor Leste as a proving ground for new techniques and agents. Not doing anything illegal, but puting agents in Timor Leste posing as SOE 'staff' learning spying techniques and how to recruit agents. 

(Sorry for random spy talk, just read "Intel" by kenneth conboy, best birthday present ever)

Source:

https://pertamina.com/id/viewarchive/energia-news/sinergi-pertamina-dan-timor-gap

https://www.pertamina.com/id/news-r...imor-gap-kunjungi-kilang-pertamina-balikpapan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> Yup, you are both right. Did some digging. That SPBU is supplied solely by Pertamina, furthermore the SPBU design, equipment, and management/logistics all from pertamina. Timor Gap only provides workforce, land, permits & construction.
> 
> Indonesia is moving up in the world. We like British Petroleum now.
> 
> You know, if BIN had any interest in Timor leste at all, there are so many conduits to put undercover agents or recruit, what with the influence of Indo companies (A lot of them SOEs at that) hv on Timor soil in crucial sectors such as telecoms, construction, and energy.
> 
> Like, I know this is off topic, but if BIN is a bit more vicious, they can use Timor Leste as a proving ground for new techniques and agents. Not doing anything illegal, but puting agents in Timor Leste posing as SOE 'staff' learning spying techniques and how to recruit agents.
> 
> (Sorry for random spy talk, just read "Intel" by kenneth conboy, best birthday present ever)
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://pertamina.com/id/viewarchive/energia-news/sinergi-pertamina-dan-timor-gap
> 
> https://www.pertamina.com/id/news-r...imor-gap-kunjungi-kilang-pertamina-balikpapan


Sir this is not some kind of James Bond movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President holds meeting with associations to boost textile exports*
21st Nov 2019 17:30






President Jokowi held a meeting with the Association of Indonesian Textile (API) and the Indonesian Fiber and Filament Yarn Makers Association (APSyFI) at the Merdeka Palace in Jakarta on Thursday, Nov 21, 2019. (ANTARA/Bayu Prasetyo/sh)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) held a meeting with businesspersons in the textile industry at the Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, on Thursday to deliberate on approaches to boost the garment industry through measures including stepping up exports.

"First of all, how can we increase our exports, both in terms of the value and quantity," President Jokowi remarked during the meeting with the Association of Indonesian Textile (API) and the Indonesian Fiber and Filament Yarn Makers Association (APSyFI).

The head of state is on the lookout for businesspersons willing to invest in the country's textile industry, as the government has prepared an apparel park, a special zone for the textile industry.

"It is a special zone that will pool in all elements from (textile) raw materials to its industry in one place," Jokowi elaborated.

The president has also highlighted the flow of garment and textile products to bonded areas. Related news: Indonesia's textile and clothing industry's growth reaches 18 percent

"There are flows of goods also produced by our textile industry, and this will become our tough competitor in the market," Jokowi pointed out.

At the meeting, the president was accompanied by Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Airlangga Sutarto, Minister of State Secretary Pratikno, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang, Trade Minister Agus Suparmanto, Head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Bahlil Lahadalia, and presidential spokesman Fadjroel Rachman.

Other attendees at the meeting included API Chairman Ade Sudrajat, President Director of PT Sritex Iwan Lukminto, Vice Director of PT Pan Brothers Anne Patricia Sutanto, President Director of PT Rayon Utama Mandiri Purnomo, Vice Director of PT Busana Apparel Marisa Manimanen, President Director of PT Mulai Kniting Hanan Supangkat, President Director of PT Jaya Perkasa Garment Bintoro Dibyoseputro, and President Director of PT Adikencana Mahkotabuana Joy Citradewi.

Chairman of APSyFI, concurrently President Director of PT Asia Pacific Fiber Ravi Shankar, APSyFI Secretary General Redma Gita Wirawasta, Director of PT Polyfun Canggih Sinatra Arti Ardi, President Director of Indorama Grup S.P Lohia, and Director of PT Asia Pacific Rayon Basrie Kamba were also present at the meeting.

President Jokowi remarked that the meeting was a follow-up of the earlier meeting with the associations in September.

"We are optimistic that with the formation of the new cabinet, we would continue what we had discussed earlier," the president stated.

Related news: Domestic machinery instrumental in strengthening textile industry

Related news: ASEAN Traditional Textile Symposium organized on Nov 5-8 in Yogyakarta

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...ng-with-associations-to-boost-textile-exports

*Pelindo II to Allocate Rp7.6 Trillion for Capex*
Translator: 
*Antara*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
21 November 2019 05:37 WIB

000






TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - State port operator PT Pelabuhan Indonesia I (PT Pelindo II or IPC) plans to allocate Rp7.6 trillion for capital expenditures (capex) next year.

"Investment or capex for 2020 in our plan reaches Rp7.6 trillion," Pelindo II President Director Elvyn G. Masassya said in Jakarta Wednesday.

The capital expenditure will be used to complete several ports which are now under construction, he said.

Pelindo posted a profit of Rp2.21 trillion until the third quarter of 2019, up 18.38 percent compared to the same period last year.

The company also saw its operating income rising 2.41 percent to Rp8.56 trillion compared to the corresponding period a year earlier.

Pelindo is optimistic that its net profit this year will exceed its last year's profit of Rp2.43 trillion.

Pelindo II will focus on exploring opportunities to increase its revenues and throughput in the last two months of 2019, Elvyn said. The upward trend of the company's profit must be maintained, he added.

Viewed from its operational performance, the traffic flow of containers until the third quarter of 2019 was recorded at 5.62 million TEUs compared to 5.58 million TEUs a year earlier. Similarly, the non-container traffic flow reached 43.2 million tons, up 1.14 percent compared to the same period last year when it was recorded at 42.7 million tons.

Pelindo II also witnessed an increase in the number of passengers to 905.5 thousand until the third quarter of 2019 from 505 thousand the year before.

ANTARA


----------



## Kansel

*https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/indonesia-looks-to-its-past-to-solve-modern-energy-troubles/*

*Indonesia Looks to its Past to Solve Modern Energy Troubles*
By
Andy Corbley
-
Nov 23, 2019






As a nation made up of 17,000 islands, one of Indonesia’s most challenging problems in the 21st century has been modernizing her electric grid.

But now on the island of Siberut, some electricity-starved hamlets are sustainably developing their own energy by relying on a material that has been part of their lives for thousands of years: bamboo.

According to Jaya Wahono, CEO of Clean Power Indonesia (CPI) there are around 50,000 villages that don’t have reliable access to electricity. But in 1,200 households in 3 villages on the remote Mentawai Islands where CPI has set up their test bio-electric plants, people are enjoying reliable power for the first time ever.

The Center for International Forestry Research continues saying that “bamboo harvesting provides jobs, and also allows farmers to diversify their income streams, reducing their vulnerability to crop failure and helping them adapt to climate change”.

*An Ancient Technology*
For the peoples of the Indo-Pacific, bamboo can truly be called the tree of life.

Young bamboo shoots are a local staple. Various structures like scaffolding are made of bamboo to protect them from earthquakes, the fibers can be woven together to make everything from clothing to baskets, and dry or dead bamboo is a ready source of firewood. Indigenous Indo-Pacific communities use bamboo for everything—including making spears, rafts, and even pipes.

RELATED: Toronto Garbage Trucks Will Soon Be Powered by Biogas From the Very Food Scraps That They Collect

According to early modeling on the viability and cost-benefit of these bio-electric power plants, merely 750 acres (300 hectres) of bamboo forest are needed to power one plant that provides 700 KW—the equivalent of 48 gallons per day of the expensive and unreliable diesel fuel many villages use currently.

*Bamboo > Palm Oil*
Biomass-energy production in Indonesia has had some success, but the main crop used until now has been palm oil. Though palm oil has contributed significantly to the economy of nations in the Indo-Pacific where the trees can grow best, the destructive effects of their cultivation are well-documented.

Bamboo grows well on land that has been degraded over time—especially peripheral land on the edge of roads and fields—and requires minimal water or fertilizer input.

MORE: New Power Plant Turns Waste into Energy—and Doubles as a Ski Slope and Climbing Wall

Rather than clear-cutting virgin tropical rainforest as has been generally required of palm oil plantations, local bamboo thrives alongside other crops in forestry and agroforestry systems, without overtaking them. Furthermore, bamboo grows fast; really, really, really fast. Some species can _grow up to three feet a day_ (one meter); and as such there’s no need to chop whole forests down and start again when it’s harvest time.

Requiring brief trimming every season, bamboo can actually become more productive while preventing soil erosion, and ensuring wildlife habitat as well as energy production.

*Looking Forward*
Indonesia’s 2045 pledge for electrifying the country involves tripling the power output for their citizens and providing energy for the last 10% of the country that doesn’t have regular access to electricity.

CHECK OUT: First Fully Rechargeable Carbon Dioxide Battery is Seven Times More Efficient Than Lithium Ion

According to the cost-benefit-analysis from Indonesia Defense University, every $1 million investment by CPI in bamboo bioelectric plants will see 100% returns in 16 years, and 65% net earnings by the Indonesia national deadline of 2045.

While nations around the world plan how to equip their infrastructure for the changing climate, Indonesia might have found their path into the future by looking back into the past.

Power Up With Positivity By Sharing The Good News To Social Media _– File photo by Joey Zanotti, CC_


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PEMBANGUNAN NATUNA PENTING UNTUK STRATEGI INDO-PASIFIK*
25 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Wakil Duta Besar Jepang untuk Indonesia Keiichi Ono (Istimewa)_

Jepang menyebut pembangunan berkelanjutan di Kepulauan Natuna penting dalam pengembangan strategi Indo-Pasifik yang bebas dan terbuka (Free and Open Indo-Pacific) yang didorong negara tersebut.

Dilansir dari laman _Kantor Berita Antara_ (25/ 11/ 2019), Wakil Duta Besar Jepang untuk Indonesia Keiichi Ono menjelaskan bahwa strategi tersebut mempromosikan kemitraan yang dapat menghubungkan Samudera Pasifik dan Samudera Hindia, serta benua Amerika hingga Afrika.

“Pulau-pulau terluar Indonesia, salah satunya Natuna, terletak di titik penting yang menghubungkan kedua samudera ini. Itulah sebabnya saya menekankan bahwa kepulauan ini juga sangat penting bagi pengembangan strategi kami,” ujar Ono di sela-sela diskusi berjudul Engaging Potential Partners on the Sustainable Development of Indonesia’s Outer Islands: the Case of Natuna Islands di Kementerian Luar Negeri RI, Jakarta, Senin.

Mengklaim bahwa strategi Jepang memiliki banyak kesamaan dengan Pandangan ASEAN tentang Indo-Pasifik (AOIP) serta visi poros maritim Indonesia, Ono menilai ketiga pihak harus bersinergi untuk membangun pulau-pulau terluar yang menjadi salah satu kepentingan utama dalam pengembangan berbagai konsep kerja sama tersebut.

Untuk itu, Ono menjelaskan bahwa Jepang telah membantu pembangunan di Kepulauan Natuna dengan fokus pada dua sektor, yaitu perikanan dan pariwisata.

Pada sektor perikanan, Jepang tengah membangun dermaga dan fasilitas ruang penyimpan beku (cold storage) di Sentra Kelautan dan Perikanan Terpadu (SKPT) Selat Lampa.

Selain itu, Jepang juga membangun pasar ikan baru, cold storage, dan mesin es di Kota Ranai.

Sedangkan pada sektor pariwisata, Jepang telah mengirim sebuah tim yang bertugas melakukan survei soal potensi pariwisata di Kepulauan Natuna.

Tim yang berkunjung ke Natuna pada April 2019 itu menemukan sejumlah potensi yang dimiliki kepulauan tersebut, yakni keberadaan bangkai-bangkai kapal dan terumbu karang di bawah laut, pantai dengan jajaran batu-batu granit di Alif Stone Park, serta Desa Penagi.

Namun, Ono mencatat bahwa aksesibilitas masih menjadi tantangan utama untuk pengembangan pariwisata Kepulauan Natuna.

Dari Jakarta, misalnya, perjalanan ke Natuna harus ditempuh dengan perjalanan udara selama kurang lebih 90 menit ke Batam, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan penerbangan ke Ranai, Natuna selama kurang lebih 90 menit.

Padahal, Ono melanjutkan, pariwisata adalah sektor penting yang menunjang konektivitas antarmanusia dan ekonomi.

“Pariwisata berkaitan dengan arus manusia yang akan berkontribusi pada aliran uang dan ukuran ekonomi. Itu sebabnya kami menekankan pentingnya pariwisata,” ujar dia.

Sesuai instruksi Presiden RI Joko Widodo, Kepulauan Natuna sebagai satu dari 111 kepulauan terluar Indonesia yang berbatasan langsung dengan Laut China Selatan yang dinamis, telah ditetapkan untuk dikembangkan sebagai pusat perikanan, pariwisata, ekonomi kerakyatan, konservasi, dan pertahanan militer.

_Editor: (D.E.S)._


----------



## Kansel

INTERNATIONAL RELATIONS
*South Korea and Indonesia reach final agreement on free trade deal*
Countries to sign pact next year, removing tariffs on steel, autos and beer

KIM JAEWON and SHOTARO TANI, Nikkei staff writersNOVEMBER 25, 2019 18:26 JST




Indonesian President Joko Widodo, left, and South Korean President Moon Jae-in intend to sign the trade deal early next year. © Reuters
BUSAN/JAKARTA -- South Korea and Indonesia on Monday wound up seven and a half years of negotiations on a free trade deal, with an agreement to remove tariffs on steel, autos and beer.

South Korea's trade ministry said ministers from the two countries signed a joint announcement on the completion of the South Korea-Indonesia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement at their bilateral summit.

The two sides will officially sign the deal early next year after reviewing the agreement. Once the deal is signed, it will be subject to ratification by each country's parliament. If the South Korea-Indonesia CEPA goes into effect, 93% of Indonesia's market will be open to South Korea, up from current level of 80.1%.

The meeting was part of the Republic of Korea-ASEAN Summit, which South Korea hosted in the port city of Busan.

In the deal, Indonesia agreed to lift tariffs on South Korean steel, autos, auto parts, textiles and machine parts, while Seoul will exempt tariffs on bunker C oil, sugar and beer from Indonesia.


"We evaluate that this will help our companies investing in Indonesia establish their bases in ASEAN by removing tariffs on steel, auto parts and petrochemical products," said the ministry in a statement. "We set up a framework for cooperation in which both governments and companies can strengthen their ties in many fields such as industrial development, energy, cultural content, infrastructure and health."

Indonesia's minister of trade Agus Suparmanto added in a statement that this will also provide Indonesia with "wider access" to the South Korean market compared to what has been provided through ASEAN-Korea Free Trade Agreement. "The partnership between the two parties will be mutually beneficial," he said.

The announcement comes as South Korea's largest automaker Hyundai Motor is expected to ink an investment deal with Indonesia to build a factory in the archipelago, which would partly be used to manufacture electric vehicles. The deal will be worth $1 billion, according to Indonesia's coordinating minister of maritime affairs Luhut Panjaitan. 

The deal is a boost for Indonesia, which is hoping to become an EV manufacturing hub; the country has one of the largest reserves of nickel, a key component in lithium batteries for the vehicles. Hyundai's Japanese rival Toyota Motor is also looking to invest around $2 billion over the next five years, including spending to launch production of EVs. 

Hyundai declined to comment on the deal. 

The two countries' bilateral trade stood at $18 billion in 2018, up 14% over the previous year. Indonesia exports raw materials like coal briquettes and petroleum to South Korea, and imports such things as machinery and processed metals.

South Korea has also risen as a major investor in Indonesia. It was the eighth largest investor in the archipelago in the nine months ended September, with realized foreign direct investment reaching $638 million.

In December last year, Korean-Japanese conglomerate Lotte Group has pledged to invest at least $3.5 billion in what is to be Indonesia's largest petrochemical plant. The Indonesian industry minister recently said the chemical company LG Chem has run a preliminary study to invest $2.3 billion in an integrated battery plant in Indonesia, according to Reuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Home Ekonomi Berita Makro
*Presiden Korsel Tawarkan Kerja Sama Pindah Ibu Kota ke Jokowi*
CNN Indonesia
Selasa, 26/11/2019 10:48
Bagikan :




Presiden Korsel Moon Jae-in menawarkan kerja sama pemindahan ibu kota kepada Jokowi. (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari).
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Presiden Korea Selatan Moon Jae-in menawarkan kerja sama pemindahan ibu kota kepada Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi). Tawaran tersebut disampaikan Moon dalam pertemuan bilateral kedua negara.

"Saya mengerti pemindahan ibu kota merupakan tugas dan fokus pemerintahan di periode kedua ini," kata Moon, seperti dikutip dalam keterangan resmi Sekretariat Presiden, di Westin Chosun Hotel, Busan, Senin (25/11).

Jokowi menyambut positif tawaran kerja sama teknis pembangunan ibu kota baru itu. Rencananya, RI memindahkan ibu kota dari DKI ke wilayah Kalimantan Timur. Rancangan pembangunan ibu kota baru ini sendiri dimulai akhir 2020 mendatang.

"Saya harapkan kerja sama tersebut dapat mengembangkan ibu kota Indonesia baru yang smart, green, safe, inclusive dan resilient," ujarnya.

*Lihat juga:*
Di depan Ahok, Dirut Nicke Widyawati Pidato soal PR Pertamina Di sisi lain, Jokowi mengharapkan investasi Korea akan terus meningkat di masa depan. Ia juga menyambut positif peningkatan kerja sama ekonomi kedua negara, terutama di tengah situasi ekonomi dunia yang sedang sulit.

"Di tengah situasi sulit seperti ini, upaya memperkuat kerja sama di antara kita menjadi lebih penting artinya," tutur Jokowi.

Mantan wali kota Solo itu juga berharap perundingan Indonesia-Korea Selatan Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IK-CEPA) segera ditandatangani awal tahun depan.

"Saya harap dokumen ini ditandatangani pada awal 2020. IK-CEPA adalah simbol komitmen kedua negara bagi keterbukaan ekonomi," tandasnya.


----------



## Nike

*S Korean corporations to make $8.8 billion investment: Board*
26th Nov 2019 23:01





Head of the Indonesian Investment Coordination Board (BKPM), Bahlil Lahadalia, addressing the press in Ulsan, South Korea, Tuesday (26/11/2019). (ANTARA/Joko Susilo/ac)

Busan, South Korea (ANTARA) - Head of the Indonesian Investment Coordination Board (BKPM), Bahlil Lahadalia, said that three giant South Korean corporations are prepared to invest US$8.8 billion in Indonesia next year.

"On Monday, November 25, President Joko Widodo had a lunch meeting with 10 CEOs of giant Korean corporations that have been operating in Indonesia for quite some time," he said in Busan, South Korea, Tuesday.

The 10 corporations are Lotte Corporation, Posco, Hankook Technology Group, SK E&C, CJ Group, LG Chem, GS Global, Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering, Doosan Corporation, and the Korea Exim Bank (Kexim).

The BKPM Chief said that the companies have previously been operating in Indonesia, but they are looking to increase their investments in the country.

"Our visit this time around surely looked at how we can boost the existing investment in Indonesia. We also talked about the potential to manage natural resources, especially nickel, to be used as a material for batteries," he said.

He further said that the investments that were previously mentioned would come from Hyundai for approximately $1.5 to 1.6 billion, divided into two parts.

"Posco will also up their investment, working together with PT Krakatau Steel, for around $2.9 to 3 billion. Lotte will also realize its investment from $3.5 to 4.2 billion. These have all been confirmed for realization in 2020," he said.

He is optimistic that the investment climate in Indonesia will continue to improve.

"I am optimistic about the future (of the investment climate), if we speed up the ease of doing business, then we can work together to create a good investment climate," he continued.

Aside from the BKPM Chief, during the meeting with the CEOs, President Joko Widodo was also accompanied by Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Airlangga Hartarto; Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan; Foreign Minister, Retno Marsudi; Minister of Trade, Agus Suparmanto; Minister of Industry, Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita; Minister of Public Works and Public Housing, Basuki Hadimuljono; Minister of State Secretary, Pratikno; and Minister of State-Owned Enterprises, Erick Thohir.

Related news: Indonesia-South Korea bilateral trade intensified in past five years
Related news: Indonesia, Korea ink MoU to collaborate on capital city relocation 

Editor: Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/137267/s-korean-corporations-to-make-88-billion-investment-board

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Possibility of Indonesia-Busan direct flights being explored*
27th Nov 2019 11:48





Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan held talks with Busan Mayor Oh Keo-don in Busan, on Nov 26, 2019. (ANTARA/HO/Kemenko Kemaritiman dan Investasi)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan met Busan Mayor Oh Keo-don to discuss the possibility of opening direct flights on the Indonesia-Busan route.

The meeting with the Busan mayor is part of a series of Pandjaitan's activities in South Korea to accompany President Joko Widodo during the ASEAN-Republic of Korea Summit 2019 on Tuesday.

In a written statement released on Wednesday, Mayor Oh urged the Indonesian government to consider opening direct flights linking Indonesia to Busan to cater to the increasing number of tourists.

Related news: Indonesia-South Korea bilateral trade intensified in past five years

"Every year, the number of Indonesian tourists visiting South Korea increases, and we have high hopes that the direct flight would ensure smooth economic relations between Busan and Indonesia," Oh remarked.

Busan also established sister-city cooperation with the Indonesian city of Surabaya. As a city built on the concept of smart city, Busan offers to share experiences with Indonesia that plans to build a new capital city in East Kalimantan, he stated.

Pandjaitan responded warmly to the proposal for opening direct flights connecting Indonesia and Busan. He affirmed that the direct flights will link not only Jakarta to Busan but also Medan and Manado to Busan," he explained.

"Apart from Jakarta, we can also open direct flights from Medan and Madao to Busan," he stated.

The meeting also encompassed discussion pertaining to Busan businessmen's plan to expand their investment in Indonesia. Several Busan investors are currently engaged in the footwear and textile industries.
Related news: Indonesia, Korea ink MoU to collaborate on capital city relocation

Related news: Suparmanto leads Indonesia's trade mission to South Korea

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Hyundai Motor to invest $1.55 billion in first Indonesia car plant*
SEOUL (Reuters) - South Korea’s Hyundai Motor (005380.KS) said on Tuesday it has signed a preliminary deal to build a new factory in Indonesia, which would be its first car plant in Southeast Asia and a crack at Japanese rivals that dominate the market.

The deal comes as Hyundai and affiliate Kia Motors (000270.KS) struggle with a prolonged sales downturn in China, where they suspended two factories this year.

Hyundai Motor said it will invest about $1.55 billion in the Indonesia auto manufacturing plant from now until 2030, including product development and operation costs.

The facility, to be built in the city of Bekasi, east of Jakarta, will start production in late 2021, with an annual capacity of 150,000 vehicles and a plan to grow that to 250,000 vehicles a year, Hyundai said.

Hyundai plans to make small sport utility vehicles (SUVs) and multi-purpose vehicles (MPVs), while electric vehicles (EVs) tailored to Southeast Asian market are under consideration.

Advertisement

Hyundai said it is building the production facilities to avoid import tariffs ranging from 5% to 80% in the ASEAN region. The plant will cater to Indonesia, the region’s largest automobile market, and other countries belonging to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), it said.

The plant will allow the automaker to secure future growth to help it “combat slowing demand in the global automotive market”, Hyundai said in its statement.

The deal was signed at an event attended by Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Hyundai Motor Executive Vice Chairman Euisun Chung. Widodo is in South Korea for a meeting of ASEAN leaders hosted by South Korean President Moon Jae-in.

Moon has been pushing a “New Southern Policy” aiming to deepen ties with Southeast Asia as Seoul seeks to curb its reliance on traditional trading partners like China and the United States.

Hyundai is far behind Japanese rivals in Southeast Asia, with its sales reaching 122,883 vehicles versus Toyota’s 854,032 from January to September this year, according to research firm LMC Automotive.

LMC Automotive forecast a 4% year-on-year decline in total vehicle sales in the ASEAN region in the fourth quarter, partly because the slowdowns in the Thai and Indonesian economies show no signs of abating.

Hyundai said key ASEAN countries including Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam and Singapore are expected to see combined vehicle sales grow to 4.49 million units in 2026, from 3.16 million in 2017.

Reporting by Hyunjoo Jin; Editing by Tom Hogue
November 26, 2019 / 3:35 PM / a day ago

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...on-in-first-indonesia-car-plant-idUSKBN1Y00TP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Home
Bisnis
Energi & Tambang
*Pertamina Berencana Kembangkan Energi Nuklir*
Oleh Liputan6.com pada 27 Nov 2019, 17:45 WIB
Liputan6.com, Jakarta - PT Pertamina (Persero) mengaku siap untuk masuk ke dalam energi terbarukan atau _renewable energy_ di Indonesia. BUMN sektor minyak dan gas itu berencana masuk melalui bahan bakar hidrogen dan nuklir.

"Kita akan masuk ke area hidrogen kemudian nuklir. Karena tren yang ada dekarbonisasi, tidak lagi menginginkan yang ada karbonnya," kata Senior Vice President Research and Technology Center (RTC) Pertamina, Dadi Sugiana saat ditemui di Jakarta, Rabu (27/11/2019).



BACA JUGA


Isu Lingkungan hingga Nuklir Jadi Perhatian Paus Fransiskus di Jepang
Iran Bangun Reaktor Nuklir Baru Dibantu Rusia
Sanksi Lucuti Nuklir Korea Utara Gagal, Warga Kian Menderita

Dia mengakatan hidrogen yang akan dicoba dikembangkan pihaknya adalah hidrogen di _use refinery_, untuk memproduksi metanol dan _mobility_. Sementara sebagai penggerak hidrogen akan menggunakan nuklir agar bisa memproduksi energi murah.

Saat ini, Pertamina memiliki pembangkit listrik tenaga panas bumi yang menghasilkan sekitar 700 MW dan akan ditambah 55 MW lagi pada 2020. Dadi mengakui penambahan ini kecil karena banyaknya tantangan dalam pengembangan geothermal.

"Yang sudah komersial adalah geotermal kita udah 700 sekian MW. Nanti 2020 tambah 55 MW ini masih rendah, banyak persoalaan," katanya.



1 of 3
*Harga Mahal*
_




Ilustrasi Perusahaan Minyak dan Gas Pertamina
Sebelumnya, Dadi mengakui cukup sulit untuk mengembangkan energi terbarukan atau renewable energy di Indonesia. Salah satu penyebabnya adalah harga yang terlalu tinggi untuk bisa masuk ke arah sana.

"Renewable energy itu mahal," kata dia.

Kendati begitu, dirinya meyakini ke depan energi terbarukan bisa dapat lebih murah sehingga bisa dikembangkan di Indonesia.

"Sebenarnya seiring berjalannya waktu degan produk semakin massal produk bisa makin murah, tapi memang di awal butuh kerelaan dari pemerintah dan konsumen," jelas dia.

Reporter: Dwi Aditya Putra

Sumber: Merdeka.com
_

*Wow! Pertamina Bakal Kembangkan Energi Nuklir*
Rahajeng Kusumo Astuti, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

27 November 2019 16:38





Foto: Gaya Ahok di Pertamina Energy Forum 2019/CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia*- PT Pertamina (Persero) mulai fokus mengembangkan energi baru terbarukan (_renewable energy_), terutama untuk memenuhi energi di wilayah terpencil. Bahkan Pertamina berencana masuk ke area hidrogen dan nuklir, sebagai upaya memproduksi energi non karbon.

SVP Research and Technology PT Pertamina Dadi Sugiana mengatakan nuklir merupakan salah satu opsi untuk memproduksi energi murah dan ramah lingkungan.

*Baca:*
Dahlan: Rudiantara jadi Bos PLN Bukan Turun Kelas!
"Hidrogen yang kami akan coba adalah hidrogen di _use refinery_, dan untuk memproduksi metanol, ketiga baru _mobility_. Sebagai penggerak hidrogen yang digunakan adalah nuklir supaya bisa memproduksi energi murah," kata Dadi dalam paparannya di Pertamina Energy Forum 2019, Rabu (27/11/2019).

Saat ini Pertamina telah memiliki pembangkit listrik tenaga panas bumi yang menghasilkan sekitar 700 MW dan akan ditambah 55 MW lagi pada 2020. Dadi mengakui penambahan ini kecil karena banyaknya tantangan dalam pengembangan geothermal.

Selain itu, perusahaan juga berencana mengembangkan biogas atau biomassa dari buangan pengolahan _crude palm oil_ (CPO). Sebelumnya, Pertamina melalui anak usahanya Pertamina Geothermal Energy (PGE) menyiapkan investasi sebesar US$ 2,68 miliar atau setara Rp 38,05 triliun untuk menambah kapasitas terpasang Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Panas Bumi (PLTP) sebesar 440 MW sampai dengan 2026.

*Baca:*
2 Hari Jabat Wakomut Pertamina, Ini Fokus Budi Gunadi Sadikin
Dalam kesempatan yang sama Director For Planning, Investment, and Risk Management Heru Setiawan mengatakan untuk mengantisipasi perkembangan energi global dan _trade balance,_ Pertamina memiliki tiga skenario yang dirancang. Pertama menjalankan bisnis seperti biasa.

Kedua, pasar sebagai penggerak dan ketiga mengupayakan energi hijau (_green as possible_). Heru mengatakan Pertamina memilih strategi pasar sebagai penggerak (_market as drivers_), karena perkembangan industri energi secara global pada akhirnya mengarah pada energi hijau.

Selain itu kecepatan dari menjalankan bisnis seperti biasa ke penerapan energi hijau, akan menyesuaikan dengan kebijakan regulasi dan kesiapan pasar. Untuk Indonesia, skenario pasar sebagai penggerak merupakan langkah transisi penerapan energi hijau.

"_Demand_ energi bersih masih akan dipenuhi oleh minyak bumi dengan porsi yang dominan. Namun mulai ada substitusi ke gas bisa secara masif, dan EBT secara bertahap," kata Heru.

Saat ini, menurutnya pemanfaatan EBT di Indonesia masih belum agresif karena ada beberapa faktor seperti model bisnis yang belum mendukung terciptanya ekosistem bisnis yang atraktif.

Source:
https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/.../wow-pertamina-bakal-kembangkan-energi-nuklir

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.liputan6.com/amp/4120989/pertamina-berencana-kembangkan-energi-nuklir


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia should become major halal product exporter*
27th Nov 2019 17:38






Vice President Ma'ruf Amin hopes Indonesia to become a major exporter of halal products. (Photo: Antara/Vicki Febrianto/FA)

Malang, Jawa Timur (ANTARA) - Vice President Ma'ruf Amin has called for more production of halal products to enable Indonesia to become a major exporter of halal products.

Halal products were not limited to food and beverage, but also other products such as tourism services, Muslim fashion, media, cosmetics, medicines and entertainment, were very potential in world markets , Amin said

"We do not want to become mere consumers, moreover just giving halal rubber stamps for halal products entering Indonesia," he said here on Wednesday.

In 2017, the world's halal products reached US$2.1 trillion, and were expected to become US$3 trillion in 2023.

Indonesia's halal product exports constituted 3.8 percent of the world's total halal production. For domestic markets, Indonesia spent US$214 billion for halal products in 2018.

Related news: BI pushes RI's halal products to drive global market penetration

Based on the Global Islamic Economic Report in 2019, Brazis is the world's largest halal product exporter with export value worth US$5.5 billion, followed by Australia US$2.4 billion.

"I would be happy if halal products consumed by our people are produced domestically, and hopefully we could become a major halal product exporter," he added.

As the largest halal product market, Indonesia must be vigilant of halal label abuses, he said.

He cited as an example of a travel bureau offering halal tourism, but its service was bad, and an investment using Islamic symbols, but it was fake.

"I want to remind all of us that such cases would give bad impacts on the halal industry development in Indonesia, " he remarked.

Halal industry must not exploit Islamic symbols, but it must give the best products and benefits for the interest of Muslims, the nation and the country, he said.

In the meantime, as of October 17, 2019, Indonesia’s Halal Product Law (“Halal Law”) came into effect. Many consumer products and related services that enter and are traded in the country must now be Halal-certified, while some products and services will have until 2022 to comply. The Halal Law regulates the processing, materials, and certification of Halal products, in addition to establishing partnerships with international Halal agencies.

The Halal Law mandated the establishment of the Halal Products Certification Agency (BPJPH), a new government agency under the Ministry of Religious Affairs that will issue Halal certificates through a one-stop-shop system.

Related news: Indonesia calls to establish standard for halal products in Asean

Related news: Minister promotes national halal food, beverage products exports

Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pertamina to Build Petrochemical Plant in Balongan Next Year*
Translator: 
*Ririe Ranggasari*
Editor: 
*Laila Afifa*
27 November 2019 22:40 WIB

Pertamina will start building a petrochemical factory in Balongan, Indramayu next year. This plant will be integrated with existing refineries.

"This will be the largest integrated refinery and petrochemical plant, located in West Java," Pertamina CEO Nicke Widyawati said after meeting with West Java Governor M. Ridwan Kamil on Wednesday, November 27.

Nicke said that the petrochemical plant would utilize the location of Pertamina's refinery in Balongan, Indramayu, as well as the existing facilities.

She said the petrochemical plant will have a processing capacity of up to 350,000 barrels per day of crude oil. "And for petrochemicals, it can process around 2.5 million Nafta (petrochemical raw materials)," Nicke said.

Pertamina is targeting the petrochemical plant to operate in 2026. Nicke did not say how much investment is disbursed for the project.

West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil said Pertamina received investment from a Taiwanese company to build the petrochemical factory. There is also a possible investment from an Abu Dhabi company "for investment in Indramayu," he said on Wednesday.

"The concrete amount is roughly US$8 billion, or close to Rp100 trillion.

Ridwan Kamil said the construction process would take a maximum period of five years.

Ahmad Fikri (Contributor)

https://en.tempo.co/read/1277434/pertamina-to-build-petrochemical-plant-in-balongan-next-year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia offers investment in chemical industry to Germany's BASF*
28th Nov 2019 14:03





Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut B. Pandjaitan offered investment in Indonesia's chemical industrial sector to BASF while visiting the office of this Germany's leading chemical company in Ludwigshafen Verbund on Wednesday. (27/11/2019). (ANTARA/HO/Kemenko Kemaritiman dan Investasi)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut B. Pandjaitan offered investment in Indonesia's chemical industry sector to Germany’s BASF during a visit to the office of this leading chemical company in Ludwigshafen Verbund, Wednesday.

During the visit to BASF's headquarters, Pandjaitan was accompanied by Indonesian Ambassador to Germany Arif Havas Oegroseno and Chairman of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Bahlil Lahadalia.

They were received by Daniel Schönfelder, who heads the European arm of BASF's Battery Materials business, along with several other BASF officials, the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Investment's press statement revealed here on Thursday.

Pandjaitan remarked that the Indonesian government had currently been attempting to transition the country from a commodity-based exporter to a value-added, product-based one.

"We have just exported raw materials to be then processed abroad for many decades. We import the processed products. Now, we are keen to change this. The raw materials are processed in Indonesia to provide our people with added values," he stated.

For instance, Indonesia holds vast potential in terms of its various supporting components for making EVs. It also possesses the world's biggest nickel reserves, he noted.

Furthermore, Indonesia is also one of the nations, with abundant reserves of limonite, one of the raw materials for producing lithium-ion battery. Some 70 to 80 percent of the main components of lithium batteries for EVs are available in Indonesia, he stated.

In the meantime, Daniel Schönfelder, vice president of business management for the European arms of BASF's battery materials, was quoted as saying that Indonesia's huge potency was relevant to the mission of BASF in becoming the leading producer of batteries for EVs.

He pointed out that despite the big electric push ongoing in the European Union territories, its market remains small. In future, the markets of EVs would continue to grow since more customers would prefer eco-friendly products.

Schönfelder stated that BASF had planned to increase the proportion of nickel in its EV-battery products to boost their performance, but he also questioned a possibility of raising costs for environmental protection.

In response to this question, Pandjaitan made assurance that Indonesia would not formulate policies that could lead to environmental damage. President Joko Widodo has instructed policy makers to come forth with policies that also take into account the fate of future generations.

"Well, if you are keen to run a business with competitive prices, cheap logistics, and pro-environment while assisting us to reduce the poverty rate, please come to Indonesia," he emphasized.

As published on BASF's official website, the Ludwigshafen Verbund site, with an area of approximately 10 square kilometers, is the world's largest integrated chemical complex. Related news: Luhut welcomes Hyundai for investment in Indonesia as production base
Related news: Electric vehicles must absorb local products: minister

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Senin, 25 Nov 2019 18:00 WIB

*Boeing Mau Buka Bengkel Pesawat di Indonesia*
*Vadhia Lidyana* - detikFinance




Foto: Stephen Brashear/Getty Images.




*Jakarta* - Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) menyampaikan bahwa perusahaan produsen pesawat raksasa dunia, yakni Boeing berminat membuka bengkel perawatan pesawat di Indonesia, atau maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) di Indonesia.

Hal tersebut merupakan salah satu poin yang disampaikan oleh Menteri Perdagangan Amerika Serikat (AS) Wilbur Ross ketika mengunjungi Indonesia pada 6 November 2019 lalu.






"Dalam rangka kunjungan Secretary Ross ke Indonesia, dalam pertemuan governance to business, beliau juga menyampaikan keinginan adanya kerja sama (dari Boeing), yaitu khususnya dalam industri MRO atau industri reparasi pesawat udara," ungkap Kepala Badan Pengkajian dan Pengembangan Perdagangan (BP3) Kemendag, Kasan Muhri di kantornya, Jakarta, Senin (25/11/2019).


Kasan menuturkan, kerja sama yang diajukan Boeing tersebut merupakan salah satu pendongkrak dalam merealisasikan nilai perdagangan Indonesia-A. Nilainya dapat mencapai US$ 60 miliar atau sekitar Rp 840 triliun (kurs Rp 14.000) sampai 5 tahun mendatang.

"Ini suatu potensi yang menjadi bagian dari road map kita mencapai US$ 60 miliar dalam waktu 5 tahun mendatang," papar Kasan.

*Baca juga: *Airbus Dapat Pesanan Jumbo Rp 420 T dari Maskapai Arab

Meski bengkel pesawat masuk dalam sektor jasa, namun dalam pelayanannya Boeing akan melakukan impor berbagai produk suku cadang pesawat.

"Meskipun ini kategorinya masuk dalam industri jasa, tapi mana kala komponennya diimpor, pasti transaksinya akan dicatat sebagai transaksi impor barang. Karena kita tahu MRO ini ada services-nya, tapi ada juga goods-nya. Jadi dua-duanya dapat," terang dia.

Kasan membeberkan, dalam mempermudah Boeing membuka bengkel pesawat di Indonesia, pemerintah telah mengeluarkan kebijakan tarif bea masuk 0% untuk impor 27 produk suku cadang pesawat.

"Kita sudah keluarkan paket regulasi yang kaitannya dengan komponen-komponen untuk MRO ini tarif bea masuknya diberikan 0%. Ada 27 cost tarif yang terkait dengan industri MRO, itu dalam paket kebijakan ekonomi sudah diselesaikan," tandas dia.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Kamis, 28 Nov 2019 12:05 WIB

*Eropa Diskriminasi Sawit RI, Jokowi: Kita Gunakan Sendiri*
*Hendra Kusuma* - detikFinance




Foto: Jokowi di acara Kompas 100 CEO Forum. (Andhika Prasetia/detikcom).




*Jakarta* - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menyuarakan produk minyak kelapa sawit (CPO) tanah air lebih baik dimanfaatkan di dalam negeri. Hal itu seiring adanya diskriminasi yang dilakukan negara Uni Eropa.

Menurut Jokowi, pemanfaatan minyak kelapa sawit di dalam negeri juga bisa menjadi upaya pemerintah dalam menekan tekor neraca perdagangan dan defisit transaksi berjalan (CAD).






"Kenapa harus tarung dengan Uni Eropa karena kita di-_banned_ diskriminasi CPO kita? Kita pakai sendiri saja," kata Jokowi saat menjadi pembicara kunci di acara CEO Forum, Jakarta, Kamis (28/11/2019).


*Baca juga: *Hadapi Transisi Energi, Pertamina Siapkan Strategi Jangka Panjang

CPO yang dimanfaatkan di dalam negeri, dikatakan Jokowi bisa untuk pengembangan program biodiesel sebagai bahan campuran BBM jenis solar. Sampai saat ini, pemerintah baru bisa menerapkan B20.

"Sudah berjalan B20, masuk lagi B50, B100 artinya CPO kita gunakan sendiri untuk biodiesel, biofuel," jelas dia.

"Kan kelihatan harga CPO 1-2 tahun kelihatan, sekarang sampai berapa nantinya B30 di Januari dan B100 akan angka berapa artinya petani sawit kita akan menikmati harga yang baik, target kita di sana," sambungnya.

Tidak hanya itu, Jokowi mengungkapkan bahwa dalam rangka menyelesaikan masalah defisit neraca perdagangan dan CAD juga akan ditempuh melalui pengembangan 10 Bali baru, di mana 10 lokasi pariwisata ini akan menjadi sumber devisa baru bagi pemerintah.

*Baca juga: *Pengusaha Sawit hingga Daun Kelor RI Jajaki Pasar Ekspor Korsel

Dari 10 Bali baru, pemerintah memilih lima destinasi super prioritas yaitu Labuan Bajo, Borobudur, Danau Toba, Mandalika, dan Bunaken. Seluruh destinasi super prioritas ini ditargetkan selesai pada akhir 2020.

"Saya kasih contoh misalnya Borobudur, bulan Maret nanti Yogyakarta International Airport selesai 100 persen, dari sana akan ada jalan langsung Borobudur lebih dekat, turis bisa lebih dekat, dan lingkaran juga akan diperbaiki termasuk penyiapan lahan yang dikhusukan mendukung Borobudur sebagai tempat wisata yang wajib dikunjungi turis luar," ungkap dia.


----------



## Nike

Indonesia economy minister giving a warn against European business community to treat Indonesia biodiesel products fairly, if not Indonesia will cancel the order of more than 300 Airbus made planes

*Hai Eropa, Ancaman RI Soal Airbus Tak Main-Main Lho!*
Tirta Citradi, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

29 November 2019 17:07





Foto: Jokowi/Bank Indonesia
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Produk sawit tanah air kena diskriminasi di Uni Eropa. Pemerintah tak tinggal diam dan akan ambil langkah. Apakah ancaman tentang Airbus mampu meningkatkan _bargaining position_ Indonesia?

Hubungan dagang antara Indonesia dan Eropa tengah dilanda masalah lantaran negosiasi perdagangan bebas masih berjalan alot perihal diskriminasi produk kelapa sawit Indonesia oleh Uni Eropa.

Kemarin di Istana, Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menegaskan tak akan tinggal diam melihat produk sawit didiskriminasi. Pernyataan tersebut disampaikan saat menerima kunjungan delegasi Dewan Bisnis Uni Eropa-ASEAN.  "Tentunya, Indonesia tidak akan tinggal diam dalam menyikapi diskriminasi ini," kata Jokowi di Istana Merdeka, kompleks Istana Kepresidenan Jakarta, Kamis (28/11/2019). 


Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian, Airlangga Hartarto tak memungkiri jika masalah ini menjadi pembahasan khusus. "Mereka mendorong CEPA, tapi saya sampaikan bahwa sawit diskriminasi, terutama untuk biofuel, di mana market Indonesia di Eropa US$ 650 juta dan [kerja sama] perdagangan kita di Eropa US$ 31 miliar," kata Airlangga.

  Di depan para pengusaha kawasan benua biru, Airlangga mengaku tidak ingin hubungan kerja sama dagang kedua negara terbelah, hanya karena persoalan diskriminasi sawit. "Jadi jangan sampai US$ 650 juta itu mengganggu bilateral dengan EU," kata Airlangga.

Airlangga kemudian menyinggung bahwa Indonesia adalah satu salah konsumen terbesar dari Airbus, perusahaan pesawat terbang yang berbasis di Blagnac, dekat Kota Toulouse, Perancis.  

"Kami ingatkan, Indonesia _is the biggest buyer_ Airbus dan masih ada order 200 unit pesawat. Jadi kami jalan keluar terkait masalah biodiesel di Eropa," kata Airlangga.  

Pemerintah Indonesia beberapa waktu lalu memang sempat berbalik mengancam Uni Eropa untuk menyetop pembelian Airbus atas diskriminasi yang dilakukan terhadap komoditas sawit.

Berdasarkan penelusuran Tim Riset _CNBC Indonesia_, total order pesawat Airbus dari Indonesia hingga Oktober 2019 mencapai 313 unit sedangkan total delivery mencapai 95 unit. Indonesia menyumbang 5,7% dari total order di kawasan Asia Pasifik.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...pa-ancaman-ri-soal-airbus-tak-main-main-lho/2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Sabtu, 30 Nov 2019 15:57 WIB

*Pertamina Bangun Kilang Canggih di Tuban Rp 225 Triliun*
*Angga Laraspati* - detikFinance




Foto: Pertamina




*Jakarta* -
Pertamina siap membangun salah satu kilang tercanggih di dunia yaitu Kilang Tuban yang memiliki memiliki kapasitas pengolahan sebesar 300 ribu barel per hari. Bahkan Pertamina harus mengeluarkan investasi sebesar US$ 16 miliar atau sekitar Rp 225 triliun untuk megaproyek ini.








Kilang Tuban nantinya akan menghasilkan 30 juta liter BBM per hari untuk jenis gasoline dan diesel. Selain itu, Kilang Tuban juga akan menghasilkan 4 juta liter avtur per hari serta produksi petrokimia sebesar 4.25 juta ton per tahun.

"Seluruh BBM yang diproduksi di Kilang Tuban memiliki standar terbaik di dunia yakni Euro5, yang sangat ramah dengan lingkungan," imbuh Direktur Utama PT. Pertamina (Persero) Nicke Widyawati dalam keterangan tertulis, Sabtu (30/11/2019).

*Baca juga: *Menanti Gebrakan Ahok Sikat Mafia Migas hingga Tekan Impor BBM
Lebih lanjut, Nicke mengatakan untuk membangun megaproyek ini, Pertamina menginvestasikan sekitar US$ 15-16 miliar yang diperkirakan akan selesai pada tahun 2026 mendatang. Proyek ini menempati area seluas kurang lebih 900 hektare.

"Ini salah satu proyek prestisius dan sangat strategis dalam membangun kemandirian dan kedaulatan energi nasional. Dampaknya juga tentu akan sangat besar dirasakan masyarakat sekitar proyek, khususnya Tuban dan sekitarnya," ujarnya.

Pembangunan kilang Tuban saat ini telah memasuki tahap early work yaitu pembersihan lahan sekitar 328 hektar serta pemulihan lahan abrasi (restorasi) seluas 20 Ha. Saat ini, dalam pembangunan tahap awal tersebut Pertamina telah menyerap 271 tenaga kerja lokal Tuban.

*Baca juga: *RI Siap Terapkan Aturan Kapal Wajib Pakai BBM Rendah Sulfur
Kilang Tuban akan memberikan tambahan pasokan untuk kebutuhan BBM, LPG dan Petrokimia berkualitas untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri. Dengan kehadiran kilang Tuban, kebutuhan tersebut dapat dipenuhi dari kilang sendiri dan tidak perlu impor.

Nicke menegaskan pada pembangunan kilang tersebut juga akan menyerap 35% tingkat komponen dalam negeri (TKDN), penyerapan tenaga kerja sebanyak 20.000 saat konstruksi dan 2.500 saat operasi.

Proyek ini juga menciptakan multiplier effect lainnya, terutama di daerah sekitar lokasi di Tuban termasuk peningkatan pendapatan negara dan daerah baik dari pajak dan juga penguatan devisa negara karena mengurangi ketergantungan impor crude dan produk.

Lebih lanjut Nicke yang juga sedang mendampingi Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi meninjau lokasi proyek Kilang Tuban menjelaskan bahwa setelah mendapatkan penetapan lokasi, Pertamina bergerak cepat untuk menyelesaikan persiapan lahan termasuk menjalankan kesepakatan dengan pemerintah daerah dan masyarakat, di antaranya penyiapan tenaga kerja lokal.

"Pertamina proaktif membangun kemampuan dan keahlian tenaga kerja lokal. Selain telah menyerap 271 pekerja lokal, saat ini Pertamina juga telah memberikan beasiswa kepada 21 orang lulusan terbaik SMA/SMK di wilayah sekitar untuk melanjutkan kuliah di Politeknik Energi dan Mineral (PEM) Akamigas Cepu," tutur Nicke.

Nicke berharap nantinya para siswa tersebut bisa memiliki keahlian khusus (skilled) agar bisa bergabung di Proyek Kilang Tuban, baik menjadi tulang punggung pada saat pembangunan maupun operasional kilang nanti. Melalui hal tersebut, Pertamina sekaligus mematahkan stigma bahwa putra daerah yang direkrut ke sebuah industri adalah tenaga kerja non-skilled.

Sementara itu, Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi mengaku senang saat meninjau lokasi proyek pembangunan kilang Tuban tersebut. Dia menegaskan proyek yang dibangun itu merupakan salah satu concern utama dari pemerintah.

"Saya luar biasa senang di sini, progres megaproyek yang akan dibangun Pertamina. Saya diperintahkan Presiden mengawal proyek-proyek yang menjadi inisiatif pemerintah. Apalagi ini yang berkaitan dengan pembangunan kilang minyak, dan kita tahu kita membutuhkan kilang-kilang. Bayangkan ada 260 juta penduduk Indonesia membutuhkan BBM," kata Budi.

Budi menambahkan, saat ini Pertamina membutuhkan lahan untuk membangun kilang tersebut. Budi pun langsung menegaskan memberi izin untuk penggunaan lahan di wilayah pesisir tersebut untuk nantinya dilakukan restorasi lahan bahkan reklamasi.

"Ini kan butuh tanah, jadi saya hari ini memberikan izin pada Pertamina untuk melakukan restorasi. Tapi nanti dimungkinkan dilakukan reklamasi 200 Ha. Sehingga dengan tanah itu cukup digunakan untuk keperluan," katanya.

Budi juga mengapresiasi langkah Pertamina di mana dengan terbangunnya kilang ini nantinya akan menyerap sekitar 20 ribu tenaga kerja. "Dan pasti Tuban akan berubah menjadi sama hebatnya dengan Surabaya, menjadi satu pusat pertumbuhan di Jawa Timur," kata Budi.

"Bu Nicke silahkan lakukan reklamasi. Kerja Pertamina luar biasa, semoga ini berhasil," tambahnya


----------



## Kansel

I have no words to say about this...

*Indonesia’s new fisheries minister may go easy on trawl nets, poachers’ boats*
by M Ambari on 27 November 2019 | Adapted by Basten Gokkon


_Edhy Prabowo, Indonesia’s new fisheries minister, has planned a revision on banning unsustainable fishing gear and sinking foreign poaching boats._
_Both policies were enacted in 2014-2015 by former fisheries minister Susi Pudjiastuti who said the efforts would recover Indonesia’s marine resources and protect the ecosystem._
_Edhy’s plans, however, have met backlash from maritime observers saying the move would only benefit large-scale fishery instead of small-scale fishers that make up much of Indonesian fisheries._
_Environmentalists also say relaxing these regulations could reintroduce the pressures of overfishing and foreign poaching to Indonesian waters._
JAKARTA — Indonesia’s new fisheries minister looks set to unwind hard-fought reforms implemented by his predecessor, in a series of moves critics say will favor large-scale fishing companies over small fishers.

Edhy Prabowo, who took office in October, previously said he would review the regulations put in place by the former minister, Susi Pudjiastuti, including bans on the use of trawl and seine nets, known locally as _cantrang_, and the sinking of foreign fishing vessels seized in Indonesian waters.

“For cantrang, some have asked me to allow it, while others have asked to ban it because it damages the environment,” Edhy told reporters in Jakarta on Nov. 8. “I’m going to evaluate it. I promise I will have a dialog with the people.”

He said separately that he would rather repurpose seized foreign fishing boats for other uses, including redistributing them to local fishers, for academic research, or as floating hospitals.

“But that doesn’t mean we will never sink these vessels anymore,” Edhy added.





Indonesian authorities detonate and sink foreign fishing boats caught poaching in the country’s waters. Image courtesy of the Indonesian Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries.
The ban on cantrang, considered a type of unsustainable fishing gear, was imposed in 2015 by Susi in a bid to protect the coastal areas that serve as fish spawning sites. Such nets can sweep large volumes of water from the ocean surface all the way down to the seafloor, and as a result have a high level of by-catch.

But the ban drew fierce criticism from some fishers, particularly along the northern coast of Java, who have long depended on these types of nets. In 2018, Susi relented and gave the fishers of that region a grace period until February 2020, and financial aid, to help in their transition to more sustainable equipment.

As minister, Susi was perhaps best known for her policy, adopted shortly after taking office in 2014, of blowing up and sinking foreign fishing vessels that had been seized poaching in Indonesia’s waters. This particular regulation was hugely popular domestically, with Susi insisting that it was about ensuring a sustainable fishery. But the coordinating minister for maritime affairs, to whom Susi ostensibly reported, was not a fan of the policy. He and others, including an association for tuna fisheries, called for an end to sinking the boats and instead auctioning them off or gifting them to small-scale fishers.

Edhy, who now reports to the same coordinating minister, acknowledged the criticism of the regulations and said he would evaluate them and decide their fate by the end of this year.





Susi Pudjiastuti, right, and Edhy Prabowo. Image courtesy of the Indonesian Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries.
Edhy’s suggestion that the regulations could be rolled back prompted a backlash from marine observers, who warned of the dangers to Indonesia’s fish stocks from such a move.

“He will set back Indonesia’s maritime and fisheries sector if the regulation banning trawl and seine nets is weakened,” said Susan Herawati, secretary-general of the local NGO People’s Coalition for Justice in Fisheries (KIARA).

Susan said she suspected the commercial fishing industry was behind much of the criticism against the ban on unsustainable fishing gear. If big fishing outfits were permitted to trawl, that would put small fishers at a distinct disadvantage, she said.

“The use of trawl clearly violates the spirit of justice — small-scale fishermen will struggle to catch fish,” she said, adding that this could spark conflicts between large-scale and small-scale fishers.

Susan called on Edhy to instead strengthen the ministry’s monitoring of the use of unsustainable gear and boost ongoing efforts to help fishers still using cantrang to switch to more sustainable equipment. More than 1,400 boats in a single district on the northern coast of Java still use some kind of trawl net, according to advocacy group Destructive Fishing Watch (DFW) Indonesia.

Environmentalists have also warned that plans to auction off seized foreign fishing boats or give them to local fishers could prove counterproductive by giving poachers an opportunity to buy back the boats.

“There’s nothing wrong with sinking the boats all these years,” said Abdi Suhufan, the national coordinator at DFW Indonesia. “It’s a form of law enforcement and a way of protecting Indonesia’s sovereignty. Our advice for the new fisheries minister is to focus on drafting new maritime regulations that are innovative and sustainable rather than being busy with evaluating and revising [existing] policies.”

To that end, Edhy has promised to work on improving the fisheries industry, creating jobs, adding value to fish products, boosting exports, and strengthening aquaculture and capture fisheries. Edhy also said he hoped to deepen the partnership between commercial and small-scale fishers, as well as simplify the process for issuing fishing permits.

Indonesia is targeting $6 billion from fish exports in 2020, up from this year’s target of $5.5 billion. The country is also seeking to increase domestic fish consumption to 54.5 kilograms (120 pounds) per person annually by the end of this year.

The fisheries sector has long been important to the food security of the archipelagic nation, with most of Indonesia’s more than 260 million inhabitants living in coastal areas. The country straddles the Pacific and Indian oceans, and hosts large parts of the Coral Triangle, a region with the highest coral and reef fish diversity in the world.





A seine net, known locally as a cantrang. Image courtesy of the Indonesian Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Minggu, 01 Des 2019 08:45 WIB

*Megaproyek Kilang RI-Rusia di Tuban RP 225 T Mulai Jalan*
*Anisa Indraini* - detikFinance




Ilustrasi Kilang Foto: Grandyos Zafna








*Jakarta* - PT Pertamina (Persero) akan membangun kilang minyak yang terintegrasi dengan pelabuhan di Tuban, Jawa Timur. Menteri Perhubungan (Menhub) Budi Karya Sumadi mendukung rencana tersebut.

"Saya diperintahkan Presiden untuk mengawal proyek-proyek yang menjadi inisiatif pemerintah. Salah satunya adalah pembangunan kilang minyak di Tuban ini. Kita tahu bahwa kita membutuhkan banyak kilang untuk mencukupi kebutuhan 260 juta penduduk Indonesia," kata Budi Karya dalam keterangan tertulis Kementerian Perhubungan, Sabtu (30/11/2019).





Pembangunan Kilang Pertamina Grass Root Refinery (GRR) Tuban ini dilakukan melalui skema kerja sama antara Pertamina dengan perusahaan Rusia, Rosneft Oil Company melalui pembentukan perusahaan joint venture bernama PT Pertamina Rosneft Pengolahan dan Petrokimia (PT PRPP).

Pembangunan GRR Tuban merupakan penugasan pemerintah berdasarkan Keputusan Menteri ESDM Nomor 807K/12/MEM/2016 tertanggal 3 Maret 2016 dan Perpres Nomor 56 Tahun 2018.

*Pembangunan Kilang di Tuban Tersambung Pelabuhan*

PT Pertamina (Persero) akan membangun kilang minyak yang terintegrasi dengan pelabuhan di Tuban, Jawa Timur. Menteri Perhubungan (Menhub) Budi Karya Sumadi mendukung rencana tersebut.





"Saya diperintahkan Presiden untuk mengawal proyek-proyek yang menjadi inisiatif pemerintah. Salah satunya adalah pembangunan kilang minyak di Tuban ini. Kita tahu bahwa kita membutuhkan banyak kilang untuk mencukupi kebutuhan 260 juta penduduk Indonesia," kata Budi Karya.

Budi Karya mengatakan, pembangunan kilang minyak ini membutuhkan lahan. Oleh karenanya dia mengizinkan Pertamina untuk melakukan restorasi dan reklamasi seluas 200 hektar.

"Saya hari ini memberikan izin pada Pertamina untuk melakukan restorasi. Tapi nanti dimungkinkan dilakukan reklamasi 200 hektar. Sehingga dengan tanah itu cukup digunakan untuk keperluan ini," katanya.

*Baca juga: *Pertamina Teken Kontrak Desain Proyek Kilang Tuban

Budi Karya mengungkapkan, wilayah Tuban akan dibangun pelabuhan sepanjang kurang lebih 600 meter yang nantinya akan terintegrasi dengan kilang minyak milik PT Pertamina (Persero).

"Kira-kira panjang dermaga 400-600 meter. Lebarnya dan kapasitasnya disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan perusahaan," sebutnya.

Sementara itu Direktur Utama Pertamina (Persero) Nicke Widyawati menambahkan, target pembangunan kilang minyak dan pelabuhan akan selesai pada tahun 2026.

"Nanti kapasitas pengolahan kilang minyak mencapai 300 kbpd, produksi gasoline 14 juta liter per hari, produksi diesel 16 juta liter per hari dan total produksi petrokimia 4.250 ktpa," tutup Nicke.





*Kilang Canggih Tuban Dibangun Rp 225 T*

Pertamina siap membangun salah satu kilang tercanggih di dunia yaitu Kilang Tuban yang memiliki kapasitas pengolahan sebesar 300 ribu barel per hari. Bahkan Pertamina harus mengeluarkan investasi sebesar US$ 16 miliar atau sekitar Rp 225 triliun untuk megaproyek ini.






Kilang Tuban nantinya akan menghasilkan 30 juta liter BBM per hari untuk jenis gasoline dan diesel. Selain itu, Kilang Tuban juga akan menghasilkan 4 juta liter avtur per hari serta produksi petrokimia sebesar 4.25 juta ton per tahun.

"Seluruh BBM yang diproduksi di Kilang Tuban memiliki standar terbaik di dunia yakni Euro5, yang sangat ramah dengan lingkungan," imbuh Direktur Utama PT. Pertamina (Persero) Nicke Widyawati.

Lebih lanjut, Nicke mengatakan untuk membangun megaproyek ini, Pertamina menginvestasikan sekitar US$ 15-16 miliar yang diperkirakan akan selesai pada tahun 2026 mendatang. Proyek ini menempati area seluas kurang lebih 900 hektare.

"Ini salah satu proyek prestisius dan sangat strategis dalam membangun kemandirian dan kedaulatan energi nasional. Dampaknya juga tentu akan sangat besar dirasakan masyarakat sekitar proyek, khususnya Tuban dan sekitarnya," ujarnya.

*Baca juga: *Pembangunan Kilang di Tuban Tersambung Pelabuhan

Pembangunan kilang Tuban saat ini telah memasuki tahap early work yaitu pembersihan lahan sekitar 328 hektar serta pemulihan lahan abrasi (restorasi) seluas 20 Ha. Saat ini, dalam pembangunan tahap awal tersebut Pertamina telah menyerap 271 tenaga kerja lokal Tuban.

Kilang Tuban akan memberikan tambahan pasokan untuk kebutuhan BBM, LPG dan Petrokimia berkualitas untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri. Dengan kehadiran kilang Tuban, kebutuhan tersebut dapat dipenuhi dari kilang sendiri dan tidak perlu impor.

*Mampu Serap 20.000 Pekerja*

Megaproyek kilang Pertamina Grass Root Refinery (GRR) mulai berjalan di Tuban, Jawa Timur. Menteri Perhubungan (Menhub) Budi Karya Sumadi bersama Direktur Utama PT Pertamina Nicke Widyawati.






*Baca juga: *Megaproyek Kilang Minyak di Tuban Bakal Serap 20.000 Pekerja

Di sela-sela kunjungan itu Menhub menyambut baik PT Pertamina yang akan merekrut warga sekitar untuk dipekerjakan dalam proses pembangunan. Saat ini sudah ada 270 warga masyarakat yang dilibatkan proses restorasi pantai.

"Saya begitu terkesan bahwa kalau proyek ini jadi, bayangkan 20 ribu orang dapat kesempatan kerja dan pasti Tuban akan berubah menjadi sama hebatnya dengan Surabaya, jadi satu pusat pertumbuhan industri," dalam keterangan tertulis Kementerian Perhubungan di Jakarta, Sabtu (30/1/2019).

Nicke menambahkan pembangunan kilang minyak ini akan menyerap 20.000 orang pekerja dan 2.500 orang pekerja saat telah beroperasi dimana terkait tenaga kerja ini PT Pertamina (Persero) akan mengutamakan merekrut warga lokal.

https://m.detik.com/finance/energi/...lang-ri-rusia-di-tuban-rp-225-t-mulai-jalan/4


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Logam42

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Damn, looking good! I thought the railways consortium was only operating in africa.


----------



## Kansel

Sorry I'm late,forget to post it here.







Home
Global
Internasional
*Uni Eropa Laporkan RI ke WTO karena Batasi Ekspor Nikel, Ini Respons Kemlu*
Oleh Rizki Akbar Hasan pada 27 Nov 2019, 12:27 WIB
Liputan6.com, Brussels / Jakarta - Uni Eropa, pada 22 November 2019, resmi mengajukan keluhan kepada Organisasi Perdagangan Dunia (WTO) perihal pembatasan Indonesia pada ekspor nikel, bijih besi, dan kromium yang digunakan sebagai bahan baku industri baja nirkarat (stainless steel) Eropa.

Dikutip dari _US News _pada Rabu (27/11/2019), UE menuduh bahwa pembatasan itu dirancang Indonesia untuk menguntungkan industri peleburan dan baja nirkarat sendiri.

Komisi Eropa, yang mengoordinasikan kebijakan perdagangan di Uni Eropa mengatakan, tidak adil bahwa akses produsen UE terhadap komoditas tersebut menjadi dibatasi.

Keluhan Komisi mengatakan langkah-langkah tersebut merupakan bagian dari rencana untuk mengembangkan industri baja nirkarat Indonesia. Negara ini adalah penambang bijih nikel terbesar di dunia dan akan melarang ekspor selama dua tahun mulai tahun 2020.



BACA JUGA


Provinsi Jabar Jalin Kerja Sama Dengan Uni Eropa Terkait Pendidikan dan Pariwisata
Bela Sawit di WTO, Indonesia Pakai Pengacara dari Brussel

Namun China, produsen baja nirkarat terbesar di dunia, telah menimbun bijih nikel menjelang larangan pengiriman dari Indonesia.

Komisaris Perdagangan Uni Eropa Cecilia Malmstrom mengatakan langkah-langkah Indonesia memicu beban lebih lanjut di sektor baja UE yang sudah berjuang menghadapi risiko.

"Terlepas dari upaya bersama kami, Indonesia telah mempertahankan langkah-langkah dan bahkan mengumumkan larangan ekspor baru untuk Januari 2020," katanya dalam sebuah pernyataan.

UE juga menentang skema yang membebaskan produsen Indonesia dari bea impor tertentu untuk meningkatkan atau membangun pabrik baru, selama mesin dan peralatan lokal membuat 30% konten. UE melihat ini sebagai subsidi ilegal.

Proses di WTO dimulai dengan periode 60 hari untuk konsultasi antara para pihak untuk menyelesaikan perselisihan. Pihak pengadu kemudian dapat meminta panel tiga orang untuk memberikan putusan. Putusan itu biasanya akan rampung setidaknya satu tahun lagi.

Indonesia telah menjadi eksportir baja nirkarat terbesar kedua dan pangsa pasar Uni Eropa meningkat dari hampir nol pada 2017 menjadi 18% pada kuartal kedua tahun ini, kata asosiasi baja Eropa, Eurofer.

Namun Eurofer menambahkan, metode pembuatan yang digunakan di Indonesia menghasilkan karbon dioksida hingga tujuh kali lebih banyak daripada proses yang digunakan di Eropa.

1 of 3
*Tanggapan Indonesia*
_




Gedung Pancasila, Kementerian Luar Negeri RI (Liputan6.com / Gempur M Surya)
Pemerintah Indonesia mengafirmasi gugatan yang dilakukan Uni Eropa.

"Ya kita memahami gugatan itu dan Perwakilan Tetap RI untuk WTO di Jenewa akan menyiapkan langkah-langkah tanggapan," kata Wakil Menteri Luar Negeri RI Mahendra Siregar pada sela-sela agenda di Jakarta, 25 November 2019.

Sementara itu, Kantor Perwakilan Tetap RI untuk WTO di Jenewa (PTRI Jenewa) turut mengafirmasi gugatan, menambahkan bahwa langkah itu merupakan alur awal yang dilakukan UE untuk berkonsultasi perihal keluhannya dengan Indonesia di bawah payung mekanisme penyelesaian sengketa dagang WTO.

"Pada tanggal 22 November 2019, Wakil Tetap Uni Eropa (UE) di Jenewa telah mengirimkan surat kepada Wakil Tetap RI di Jenewa yang secara resmi menyampaikan bahwa UE akan mengajukan sengketa kepada Indonesia di WTO, dan menyampaikan permintaan melakukan konsultasi. Konsultasi merupakan langkah awal dalam suatu proses penyelesaian sengketa WTO," kata Watap RI untuk WTO di Jenewa, Duta Besar Hassan Kleib dalam pernyataan tertulis yang diterima Liputan6.com pada Rabu (27/11/2019).

Selain mengadukan soal pembatasan ekspor nikel, bijih besi, dan kromium yang digunakan sebagai bahan baku industri baja nirkarat (stainless steel) Eropa, UE juga mengadukan perihal:

Insentif fiskal terhadap beberapa perusahaan baru atau yang melakukan pembaruan pabrik; dan skema bebas pajak terhadap perusahaan yang memenuhi Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN).

Organisasi multilateral Benua Biru itu mengklaim bahwa kebijakan tersebut melanggar:
_

_Pasal XI.1 GATT mengenai larangan pembatasan ekspor dan impor_
_Pasal 3.1(b) Agreement on Subsidy and Countervailing Measures mengenai subsidi yang dilarang,_
_Pasal X.1 GATT mengenai pelanggaran kewajiban transparansi peraturan._
_"Sebagai tahap pertama, Indonesia harus menjawab surat UE dalam waktu 10 hari yang isinya bersedia atau tidak bersedia melakukan konsultasi."

"Apabila bersedia, konsultasi harus dilakukan dalam jangka waktu 30 hari sejak diterimanya surat tersebut, atau waktu lain sesuai kesepakatan."

"Apabila Indonesia tidak bersedia untuk konsultasi, maka UE berhak langsung meminta pembentukan panel sengketa WTO."

"Jika disepakati untuk adakan konsultasi, maka Indonesia dan UE perlu menyepakati tempat, waktu, dan format pelaksanaan konsultasi tersebut," tutup Kleib.

Namun, Kleib mengatakan bahwa keputusan untuk menyepakati atau tidaknya tawaran konsultasi dari Uni Eropa "masih menunggu arahan dari Pusat (Jakarta), tentunya sebagaimana lazimnya kita terima tawaran UE untuk konsultasi dengan waktu, tempat dan format yg akan kita sepakati bersama."

"Dan, sebagaimana proses penyelesaian sengketa di WTO, jika tawaran konsultasi ditolak, maka EU berhak untuk langsung meminta pembentukan Panel WTO," tutupnya.
_


----------



## Nike

*PT KAI launches Dharmawangsa train*
9 minutes ago






PT KAI Managing Director Edi Sukmoro launches the Dharmawangsa train at the Pasar Senen Station in Jakarta on Monday (2/12/2019).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - PT Kereta Api Indonesia (PT KAI), Indonesian major railway operator, launched the Dharmawangsa Train on the Pasar Senen-Surabaya Pasar Turi-Pasar Senen route along with enactment of the 2019 Train Travel Chart (Gapeka) from December 1.

KAI's Managing Director Edi Sukmoro inaugurated the Dharmawangsa Train at Pasar Senen Station in Jakarta on Monday.

The Dharmawangsa train departed from the Pasar Senen Station at 8:25 a.m. local time and will make a stopover at several stations, including Pegadenbaru-Cirebon Prujakan-Brebes-Tegal-Pekalongan-Waleri-Semarang Tawang-Randublatung-Bojonegoro-Babat-Lamongan, and arrive at the final station Surabaya Pasar Turi at 19:30 WIB.

Every one-way train journey would take 11 hours and five minutes, using three executive trains of 150-seat capacity and six 636-seat capacity economy trains.

"The philosophy behind the naming of Dharmawangsa train is since Dharmawangsa was the name of a king of the Medang Kingdom. Such a kingdom, which originated from East Java, was a large undertaking that sent down the great kings on the island of Java. Hence, it is expected that with the launch of the Dharmawangsa rail, PT KAI will, in future, get bigger and better as well as continue to improve services to customers," Sukmoro stated.

In terms of the ticket prices, PT KAI applies the lower and upper limit tariffs. For Pasar Senen-Surabaya Pasar Turi, the price of executive class tickets for weekdays reaches between Rp350 thousand and Rp390 thousand, whereas an economy class ticket is priced at Rp150 thousand.

On weekends, executive class tickets cost between Rp350 thousand and 480 thousand and economy class tickets lie the range of Rp150 thousand to 160 thousand.

Tickets for the Dharmawangsa train can be booked through the KAI Access application, KAI Website, and all other official KAI sales channels.

"The launch of the Dharmawangsa Railway is expected to cater to the train travel requirements of customers looking to head to Central Java and East Java. At the same time, it can increase the public interest in using the train for every trip," Sukmoro explained.

The increasing number of new train departures in the operational area (Daop) 1 of Jakarta is in accordance with the application of the 2019 Train Travel Chart (Gapeka), starting December 1, according to Minister of Transportation Decree Number KP 1781 in 2019 on the Establishment of the 2019 Train Travel Chart PT KAI (Persero).

Related news: PT KAI to operate 114 train trips daily for Christmas holiday makers

Related news: Minister of Transportation urges KAI to increase non-ticket revenue

Related news: PT Inka maufactures 438 trains ordered by PT KAI
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## UMNOPutra

Nike said:


> Indonesia economy minister giving a warn against European business community to treat Indonesia biodiesel products fairly, if not Indonesia will cancel the order of more than 300 Airbus made planes
> 
> *Hai Eropa, Ancaman RI Soal Airbus Tak Main-Main Lho!*
> Tirta Citradi, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 29 November 2019 17:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Jokowi/Bank Indonesia
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Produk sawit tanah air kena diskriminasi di Uni Eropa. Pemerintah tak tinggal diam dan akan ambil langkah. Apakah ancaman tentang Airbus mampu meningkatkan _bargaining position_ Indonesia?
> 
> Hubungan dagang antara Indonesia dan Eropa tengah dilanda masalah lantaran negosiasi perdagangan bebas masih berjalan alot perihal diskriminasi produk kelapa sawit Indonesia oleh Uni Eropa.
> 
> Kemarin di Istana, Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menegaskan tak akan tinggal diam melihat produk sawit didiskriminasi. Pernyataan tersebut disampaikan saat menerima kunjungan delegasi Dewan Bisnis Uni Eropa-ASEAN.  "Tentunya, Indonesia tidak akan tinggal diam dalam menyikapi diskriminasi ini," kata Jokowi di Istana Merdeka, kompleks Istana Kepresidenan Jakarta, Kamis (28/11/2019).
> 
> 
> Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian, Airlangga Hartarto tak memungkiri jika masalah ini menjadi pembahasan khusus. "Mereka mendorong CEPA, tapi saya sampaikan bahwa sawit diskriminasi, terutama untuk biofuel, di mana market Indonesia di Eropa US$ 650 juta dan [kerja sama] perdagangan kita di Eropa US$ 31 miliar," kata Airlangga.
> 
> Di depan para pengusaha kawasan benua biru, Airlangga mengaku tidak ingin hubungan kerja sama dagang kedua negara terbelah, hanya karena persoalan diskriminasi sawit. "Jadi jangan sampai US$ 650 juta itu mengganggu bilateral dengan EU," kata Airlangga.
> 
> Airlangga kemudian menyinggung bahwa Indonesia adalah satu salah konsumen terbesar dari Airbus, perusahaan pesawat terbang yang berbasis di Blagnac, dekat Kota Toulouse, Perancis.
> 
> "Kami ingatkan, Indonesia _is the biggest buyer_ Airbus dan masih ada order 200 unit pesawat. Jadi kami jalan keluar terkait masalah biodiesel di Eropa," kata Airlangga.
> 
> Pemerintah Indonesia beberapa waktu lalu memang sempat berbalik mengancam Uni Eropa untuk menyetop pembelian Airbus atas diskriminasi yang dilakukan terhadap komoditas sawit.
> 
> Berdasarkan penelusuran Tim Riset _CNBC Indonesia_, total order pesawat Airbus dari Indonesia hingga Oktober 2019 mencapai 313 unit sedangkan total delivery mencapai 95 unit. Indonesia menyumbang 5,7% dari total order di kawasan Asia Pasifik.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...pa-ancaman-ri-soal-airbus-tak-main-main-lho/2




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200964123304980481


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

estimation of capital projects and physical financing of Indonesia new capital city (initial estimate)


----------



## Kansel

*RI Ancam Boikot Airbus Gegara 'Bully' CPO, Ini Komentar Eropa*
Rehia Sebayang, CNBC Indonesia
MARKET

03 December 2019 14:06





Foto: Demi Sawit, RI Ancam Batal Beli Airbus
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Rencana Uni Eropa (UE) membatasi penggunaan minyak kelapa sawit (crude palm oil/CPO) sepanjang 2021-2023 berbuntut panjang. Sebab, langkah ini dinilai cukup merugikan Indonesia, salah satu eksportir terbesar minyak kelapa sawit di dunia.

Meski UE telah berulang kali menegaskan alasannya melarang penggunaan minyak sawit terkait masalah lingkungan yang ditimbulkan dari pertanian sawit. Namun, pemerintah RI mengaku tidak akan diam saja melihat sikap UE tersebut, bahkan berencana memboikot Airbus.

*Baca:*
Macam-macam dengan CPO RI? Waspada Airbus-mu Eropa!
Saat ditanya tanggapannya mengenai masalah ini, Duta Besar Uni Eropa untuk Indonesia dan Brunei Darussalam Vincent Piket mengatakan bahwa apa yang dilakukan UE terhadap sawit Indonesia bukanlah sebuah bentuk diskriminasi. Namun lebih kepada upaya penyelamatan lingkungan, mengingat banyaknya lahan yang digunakan untuk bertani sawit di Indonesia.

"Kami tahu betul betapa pentingnya sektor minyak kelapa sawit bagi perekonomian Anda, untuk pekerjaan Anda dan kehidupan di daerah pedesaan. Kami berada di pihak Anda. Juga, sangat tertarik pada minyak sawit. Hampir setengah dari impor minyak kelapa sawit kami berasal dari Indonesia," jelasnya saat diwawancarai CNBC Indonesia di Jakarta, Selasa (3/12/2019).

"Jadi itu menunjukkan kami mengambil bagian penting dari produksi Anda di sana dan karenanya kami harus menyatakan bahwa tidak ada larangan mengimpor minyak sawit ke UE. Tidak akan ada larangan ke depannya. Apa yang ada adalah dorongan dari pihak kami untuk mencoba memastikan bahwa minyak sawit dan biodiesel yang kami peroleh dari Indonesia mempromosikan keberlanjutan (sustainability)."

Lebih lanjut, ia mengatakan bahwa Eropa juga tidak diam begitu saja membiarkan minyak sawit Indonesia yang kurang memenuhi standar keberlanjutan UE. Selain mempromosikan minyak sawit yang berkelanjutan, UE terus membantu Indonesia dalam mencapai keberlanjutan yang dimaksud, kata Piket.

"Kami berpikir bahwa di beberapa negara, kelapa sawit yang berasal dari Indonesia tidak memenuhi kriteria keberlanjutan. Kami sudah menghitungnya." jelasnya.

"Tentu saja, saya pikir ada dialog yang dimulai ... kami akan terus mempromosikan pembangunan berkelanjutan, khususnya yang berkaitan dengan sektor minyak kelapa sawit."

Sebelumnya, Presiden RI Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menegaskan sikap tegasnya pada diskriminasi ini saat menerima kunjungan delegasi Dewan Bisnis UE-ASEAN pekan lalu. Tidak hanya Jokowi, Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian Airlangga Hartarto juga turut menyinggung masalah ini.

*Baca:*
CPO RI 'Dibully', Mungkinkah Pesanan Airbus Diganti Boeing?
Airlangga mengatakan tidak ingin hubungan kerja sama dagang kedua negara terganggu karena persoalan diskriminasi sawit. Lebih lanjut ia mengatakan bahwa Indonesia bisa saja membalas UE.

Salah satu caranya adalah dengan membatalkan pembelian pesawat Airbus. Indonesia merupakan salah konsumen terbesar dari Airbus, perusahaan pesawat terbang yang berbasis di Perancis.

"Kami ingatkan, Indonesia is the biggest buyer Airbus dan masih ada order 200 unit pesawat. Jadi kami jalan keluar terkait masalah biodiesel di Eropa," kata Airlangga beberapa waktu lalu.

Berdasarkan penelusuran Tim Riset CNBC Indonesia, total order pesawat Airbus dari Indonesia hingga Oktober 2019 mencapai 313 unit sedangkan total delivery mencapai 95 unit. Indonesia menyumbang 5,7% dari total order di kawasan Asia Pasifik.

Jika semua order tersebut dijumlahkan maka nominalnya bisa mencapai US$ 42,8 miliar atau setara dengan Rp 599,4 triliun. Jika benar RI menggunakan peluru ini untuk menggertak Eropa tentu akan berdampak pada berkurangnya pangsa pasar Airbus di Asia Pasifik hingga 5%.

Jumlah itu jelas jauh lebih besar dari ekspor minyak sawit Indonesia ke Eropa pada 2018. Pada 2018 Indonesia mengekspor sawit hingga 4,8 juta ton ke Eropa dengan perkiraan nilai mencapai US$ 4 miliar - US$ 5 miliar. Pasar Eropa menyumbang 18,75% pangsa pasar minyak sawit RI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia posts trade balance surplus amid steep decline in imports*

Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Fri, November 15, 2019 / 06:32 pm




Shipping containers are moved at a container terminal at Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta. 

Indonesia posted a surprise trade surplus in October, beating economists’ expectations of a deficit, as imports declined more than exports amid sluggish global and domestic growth, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Friday.(Antara/Dhemas Reviyanto)

Indonesia posted a surprise trade surplus in October, beating economists’ expectations of a deficit. Imports declined more than exports amid sluggish global and domestic economic growth, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Friday.

With a US$161.3 million surplus in October, Indonesia’s trade balance reversed an earlier $163 million deficit in the previous month. From January to October of this year, Indonesia booked a $1.78 billion trade deficit, significantly lower than the $5.57 billion recorded over the same period last year.

Exports declined for 12 consecutive months, with a 6.13 percent year-on-year (yoy) contraction in October to US$14.93 billion. The manufacturing sector, which was responsible for three quarters of total exports last month, declined by 2.49 percent yoy to $11.34 billion. The sharpest drop in exports was recorded in the oil and gas sector, slumping 40.07 percent yoy to $920 million.

BPS head Suhariyanto said the decline in Indonesia’s exports was caused primarily by the sluggish growth of commodity prices while the volume of commodity exports increased.

“The volume [of commodity exports] still recorded an increase, but because of falling prices, particularly in coals, compared to the previous year, the value of our exports declined,” said Suhariyanto in Jakarta on Friday.

Global trade is expected to grow significantly slower at 1.2 percent this year down from 2.6 percent in previous estimates by World Trade Organization (WTO). Economies around the world are stagnating amid ongoing trade wars and heightened geopolitical risks, including Brexit uncertainties.

Indonesia’s economic growth rate hit the lowest level in more than two years in the third quarter of this year. Economists said contraction in imports indicated weaker domestic economic activities, from the manufacturing industry to consumer demand.

Imports in October contracted 16.39 percent yoy to $14.77 billion, with all types of goods freefalling. Raw and auxiliary goods, which accounted for almost three quarters of the month’s total imports, slumped by 18.76 percent to $10.89 billion.

The value of capital goods imports also declined 11.35 percent yoy to $2.44 billion, with a notable decline recorded in notebooks and machinery, among other goods, said Suhariyanto.





- (JP/Statistics Indonesia (BPS))

Bank Central Asia (BCA) chief economist David Sumual said the negative growth of capital, raw and auxiliary goods could indicate a slowdown in domestic demand down the road.

“If the imports of capital goods as well as raw and auxiliary materials have fallen, it is not a good indication, as there may be slowdown [in domestic demand],” said David, adding that a drop in domestic demand is usually felt in the following three to six months.

University of Indonesia (UI) economist Fithra Faisal said the decline of imported raw materials and capital goods, both of which are important indicators for domestic industries’ activities, pointed to the general decline of the manufacturing industry.

“This signaled there is a deindustrialization process that could continue in the years ahead,” said Fithra, pointing out that the manufacturing industry posted lower growth than the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) expansion.

In the third quarter of this year, the manufacturing industry, which accounted for around a fifth of the GDP from the production side, grew 4.15 percent, BPS data showed. It was lower than the 5.02 percent GDP expansion booked over the same period.

The manufacturing industry’s difficulty expanding was related to the recent World Bank report presented to Jokowi, Fithra added, which detailed the relative disconnect between domestic industry and global value chains.

“Imports tariffs on goods needed for the industry are relatively high, so it is no wonder that the increased the cost of production made them struggle to expand,” said Fithra.

Samuel Sekuritas Lana Soelistianingsih, meanwhile, said that capital goods imports were expected to decline following the completion of some of the government’s big infrastructure projects.

She also added that the government’s 20 percent blended biodiesel (B20) policy, which widens the mandate of biofuel usage to lower diesel fuel imports, also contributed to the decline in oil and gas imports.

Imports of crude oil contracted 59.12 percent yoy in October to $359.1 million, lower than the $878 million of imports recorded over the same month last year.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ce-surplus-amid-steep-decline-in-imports.html


----------



## Indos

*‘I have a vision’: New BKPM boss wants domestic investment to overtake foreign investment*

Riza Roidila Mufti
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, November 1, 2019 / 08:13 am 

Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Bahlil Lahadalia talks to the press on Thursday. (JP/Riza Roidila Mufti)

The new Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chairman, Bahlil Lahadalia, has shared his vision that domestic investors should overtake foreign investors, as Indonesia booked a 12.3 percent growth in realized investment in the January-September period of this year from the same period last year, led by gains in domestic investment.

Throughout this year up to September, overall realized investment reached Rp 601.3 trillion, a 12.3 percent increase from the nine-month period ending last year, the BKPM announced Thursday. Domestic investment grew 17.3 percent to Rp 283.5 trillion while foreign direct investment (FDI) rose 8.2 percent year-on-year to Rp 317.8 trillion.

The gap between foreign and domestic investment this year up to September looks narrow at Rp 34.3 trillion but historically, looking at 2014 to 2016 annual data, the discrepancy between the two sources of investment has been wide, reaching Rp 140 trillion to Rp 190 trillion per year, BKPM data show.

“We still expect FDI to remain big, but I have a vision that domestic investment must be stronger and much more than FDI,” Bahlil, a former chairman of the Association of Young Indonesian Businesspeople (HIPMI), told reporters on Thursday.

Investment is a top priority for President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to jack up Indonesia’s economic growth, which declined to the lowest level in two years in the second quarter of this year, as trade weakens amid the ongoing trade war-driven global economic slowdown.

Investment realization from January to September represents 75.9 percent of the BKPM’s overall target this year to net Rp 792 trillion in realized investments from both domestic and foreign investors.

In terms of the origin of FDI so far this year until September, Singapore tops the list with a 25 percent share, or $5.4 billion in investment, followed by China and Japan with $3.3 billion (15.6 percent) and $3.2 billion (15.1 percent) respectively. The Netherlands and Hong Kong were the fourth- and fifth-biggest foreign investors in Indonesia.

“The most interesting thing is if we look at investment distribution, it is spread evenly and doesn't only focus on Java Island. This means that investment prospects outside Java are beginning to be more promising as a result of the infrastructure development that has been pursued in the last few years,” said Bahlil. In the January-September period, investment outside Java accounted for 45.1 percent of the overall investment value.

Looking at the business sectors, 18.5 percent of the overall realized investment in the first nine months of this year went to transportation, warehouse and telecommunications, followed by 16 percent to electricity, gas and water, 8 percent to construction, 7.9 percent to housing, industrial zones and offices and 7.4 percent to mining.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...nvestment-to-overtake-foreign-investment.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Ini dia daftar BUMN yang rentan bangkrut*
Selasa, 03 Desember 2019 | 05:36 WIB












Reporter: Yusuf Imam Santoso | Editor: S.S. Kurniawan

KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) mencatat sejumlah badan usaha milik negara (BUMN) yang bergerak sektor aneka industri dan pertanian rentan mengalami kebangkrutan. Sebab, kinerjanya buruk.

Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menyebutkan, indikasi kinerja keuangan yang buruk terlihat dari indeks Altman Z-Score. Skor rata-rata BUMN aneka industri berada di level 0, sementara BUMN pertanian negatif 0,4.

Itu berarti, perusahaan pelat merah di kedua sektor itu masuk zona merah. "Untuk sektor lainnya masih terbilang aman, rata-rata ada di zona kuning dan hijau," kata Sri Mulyani dalam rapat kerja dengan Komisi XI DPR, Senin (2/12).

Baca Juga: Tak dikenal Menkeu dan DPR, inilah sepak terjang bisnis PANN

Z-Score untuk menilai kerentanan kondisi keuangan BUMN. Untuk cap merah alias _financial distres_ artinya kondisi keuangan perusahaan sebelum terjadi kebangkrutan



Nah, berdasarkan data Kemenkeu per 31 Desember 2018, sembilan BUMN aneka industri terancam gulung tikar. Mengacu perhitungan Altman Z-Score, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) memiliki skor negatif 0,84 dan PT Pindad (Persero) ada di level 1,02.

Lalu, skor PT Industri Kereta Api (Persero) 0,92, dan PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) 0,83, PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) 0,47, PT Dok dan Kodja Bahari (Persero) negatif 1,72, PT Dok dan Perkapalan Surabaya (Persero) negatif 1,23.

Sedang skor PT Industri Kapal Indonesia (Persero) 0,89 dan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) negatif 0,1. 

Untuk BUMN pertanian yang masuk zona merah alias _financial distress _adalah PT Sang Hyang Seri (Persero) dengan skor negatif 14,02, PT Perkebunan Nusantara (Persero) sebesar 0,35, dan PT Pertani (Persero) 0,82.

Baca Juga: Erick Thohir ingin peran Kementerian BUMN diperluas

Selain Altman Z-Score, Kemenkeu menggunakan dua rasio keuangan yakni _return on equity_ (RoE) dan _debt to equity ratio_ (DER). RoE adalah rasio kemampuan perusahaan untuk menghasilkan laba, sedang DER untuk mengukur kemampuan perusahaan membayar utang.

Direktur Jenderal Kekayaan Negara Kemenkeu Isa Rachmatarwata mengatakan, salah satu penyebab banyak BUMN aneka industri dan pertanian berada di zona merah lantaran kurangnya aset lancar pada perusahaan-perusahaan itu. 

Selain itu, laba sebelum bunga dan pajak (EBIT) yang BUMN aneka industri dan pertanian kantongo tidak cukup untuk menghadapi tekanan perekonomian.

Oleh karena itu, pemerintah akan menggelontor tambahan modal berupa penyertaan modal negara (PMN) kepada BUMN yang mengalami _financial distress_. Sehingga, bisa menjadi stimulus kinerja keuangan perusahaan-perusahaan itu.

Baca Juga: Ubah Kebijakan Holding, Peta BUMN Berubah Lagi premium

Tentu, berbekal penilaian tersebut, Kemenkeu bisa lebih berhati-hati dalam memberikan PMN. Sebab, tujuan utama suntikan modal tersebut adalah menciptakan _leverage_ dari setiap uang yang pemerintah injeksi kepada BUMN.



"Memang, ada beberapa BUMN yang _overleverage_ saat diberikan bantuan modal. Ini yang harus kami perhatikan dan kendalikan secara mendalam," sebut Isa.


https://m.kontan.co.id/news/ini-dia-daftar-bumn-yang-rentan-bangkrut/?page=3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Ministry projects Indonesia to exit middle income trap by 2036*
6th Dec 2019 13:26





Director for Center of Macro Economy of the Finance Ministry Hidayat Amir stated on the sidelines of the 9th Annual International Forum on Economic Development and Public Policy (AIFED) in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Friday, Dec 6, 2019. (ANTARA/Dewa Wiguna/sh)

Denpasar, Bali (ANTARA) - Indonesia is projected to exit the middle income trap by 2036, bolstered by the development of human resources, according to the Finance Ministry.

"Economic transformation has been carried out to build a strong basis for improving Indonesia's economy," the ministry's Director for Center of Macro Economy, Hidayat Amir, remarked on the sidelines of the 9th Annual International Forum on Economic Development and Public Policy (AIFED) in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Friday.

In 2036, public income is expected to reach US$12,233 per capita and will continue its rising trend to touch US$23,199 per capita by 2045, he noted.

In 2020, Indonesia is projected to become a nation, with public income surpassing the middle income level.

Related news: Jokowi pledges to enable Indonesia to get out of middle income trap

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...-indonesia-to-exit-middle-income-trap-by-2036

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

* Govt Set to Launch B30 Biofuel Mid-December 
Translator:
Dewi Elvia Muthiariny

Editor:
Markus Wisnu Murti
6 December 2019 20:52 WIB 





TEMPO.CO*, *South Tangerang *- President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said the government will announce a mandatory use of diesel fuel mixed with 30 percent palm oil (B30).

“We will launch B30 on date 20s. That will reduce our oil imports,” said the President after inaugurating the JORR II toll road in South Tangerang, Banten, Friday, December 6.

On several occasions, he frequently said that oil and gas imports were the highest contributors to the current account deficit and the trade balance deficit. During a limited meeting at the presidential office last August, he targeted the use of 30 percent palm oil-based fuel in early 2020.

The former Jakarta governor also hoped palm oil production could be consumed domestically, and thus Indonesia did not have to fret about the European Union's palm oil discrimination.


Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Airlangga Hartarto said the program could save up to US$8 billion or Rp112 trillion, with an assumed rate of Rp14,000 per US dollar.

The mandatory use of B30 is one of the government’s quick win programs expected to be completed soon. The government is presently applying B20 mandatory and will further develop it to B50, B70, up to B100.

In addition, the government is designing a road map on green avtur, which within a year could save up to US$2 billon or Rp26 trillion. “The program is expected to recover trade balance and lower the dependence on oil and gas,” Airlangga said.

*AHMAD FAIZ IBNU SANI

https://en.tempo.co/read/1280937/govt-set-to-launch-b30-biofuel-mid-december

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Corner to highlight trade, tourism potential in Qatar*
7th Dec 2019 17:08





Indonesian Ambassador to Qatar Muhammad Basri Sidehabi opened the "Indonesia Corner" at the main lobby of Landmark Mall, Gharaffa, Doha, on Thursday (Dec 5, 2019). (ANTARA/Indonesian Embassy in Doha)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Embassy of the Republic of Indonesia in Doha set up the "Indonesia Corner" at one of the malls in Doha as a platform to promote Indonesia's trade, tourism, and investment potentials in Qatar.

The Indonesian promotion booth, called "Indonesia Corner," is located in Landmark Mall, one of the big malls in Doha, Qatar, according to a written statement from the Indonesian Embassy in Doha received here on Saturday.

Indonesian Ambassador to Qatar Muhammad Basri Sidehabi, accompanied by Qatari businessmen and Indonesian citizens residing in Qatar, opened the "Indonesia Corner" at the main lobby of Landmark Mall, Gharaffa, Doha, on Thursday (Dec 5, 2019).

After the successful launch of the Indonesia Expo 2019, the first solo exhibition of Indonesian products in Qatar, the Indonesian Embassy in Doha has striven to maintain the momentum by continually stepping up promotion on Indonesia, particularly those linked to the trade, tourism, and investment potentials, through direct engagement with the Qatari community by setting up the Indonesia Corner.

The Indonesian Embassy in Doha utilized the nine-square-meter booth of the Indonesia Corner to promote varied tourism, trade, and investment opportunities through the dissemination of brochures, books, product samples, and videos.

Ambassador Basri, in his opening remarks, was buoyant that relations between Qatar and Indonesia, specifically in the economic field, will strengthen in due course of time and was optimistic that the Indonesia Expo 2019 and Indonesia Corner would contribute to boosting trade exchange, tourist visits, and investment between the two countries.

The Indonesia Corner will remain open to the public for at least three months on all days from 10 a.m. to 10 p.m. local time, except Friday, when it will operate from 4 p.m. to 10 p.m. local time. Periodic cultural performances will also enliven the Indonesia Corner.

Related news: Indonesia opens "oil and gas corner" at embassy in Kuwait
Related news: Indonesia Expo in Qatar winds up with fruitful debut
Related news: First Indonesian Product Expo held in Doha, Qatar

By Yuni Arisandy Sinaga

Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia’s US$40 billion rail expansion could rival Hong Kong, Singapore while reigniting China-Japan rivalry*

Project is part of President Joko Widodo’s ambitious road map to create a US$7 trillion economy by 2045, with an emphasis on infrastructure
Japan was awarded the first subway line in the capital, while China secured the first high-speed train deal connecting Jakarta and Bandung
Indonesia is preparing to spend about US$40 billion to extend Jakarta’s metro network, a bigger than expected outlay that’s poised to boost the country’s construction companies and reignite a rivalry between China and Japan over building the project.

The spending plan, detailed in an interview with the head of the operator of the capital’s subway, is part of President Joko Widodo’s ambitious road map to create a US$7 trillion economy by 2045. While his administration has outlined a requirement to spend about US$455 billion on infrastructure over the next five years, policymakers have until now revealed few specifics.

*Indonesia must ‘be careful’ with Chinese firms, watchdog warns*
PT MRT Jakarta is currently selecting financiers to help fund the expansion, said William Sabandar, its president director. It’s seeking to add an additional six lines to the one that partially opened earlier this year, he said, which could rival Hong Kong and Singapore in terms of length. The decision to broadly extend the network may surprise some analysts who were expecting the operator to work only on completing the first line.

“We have a target of building 230km by 2030, that’s the masterplan,” Sabandar said in an interview in Jakarta. “We only have 16km right now, so the key is how we can do this in an accelerated way. We can no longer just build them one by one.”

Improving the country’s rail network is a crucial next step in Widodo’s ambitions to develop the Southeast Asian country’s infrastructure, expediting the flow of goods and people and alleviating congestion, after he spent aggressively to build the tollway network in his first team.

But his efforts to date, which also include the construction of ports, dams and power plants, have put a strain on the banking system and the balance sheets of state-owned construction companies.

Indonesia will need assistance and funding from abroad for the plan to materialise, according to Yayat Supriatna, a transportation analyst at Trisakti University in Jakarta. That opens the door for China and Japan to renew their rivalry in the country, something that Indonesia will have to navigate, he said.

“We have to acknowledge that Indonesia doesn’t have the technical capabilities and the financial resources for this,” Supriatna said in a phone interview. By making Japan and China compete against each other, “we can make sure that we can pick the offer that gives us the best benefit.”

The two Asian powerhouses have both had success in winning rail-related projects in Indonesia. Japan was awarded the first subway line in the capital, while China secured the first high-speed train deal connecting Jakarta and Bandung.

“The Asian Development Bank and Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank are among those who are serious and have submitted financing commitments,” Sabandar said, adding that the Japan International Cooperation Agency has also expressed interest in the new lines.

The plan has some overlap with an earlier goal to spend about US$43 billion to sort out the city’s traffic, which includes extending the MRT, completing a 44km light rail project, rejuvenating the bus system and developing overpasses and other tollways.

In September, Indonesia signed an agreement with JICA for a 60 trillion rupiah (US$4.3 billion) project to add an express line between Jakarta and Surabaya on the island of Java.

Indonesia has also commissioned a US$6 billion, 142km high-speed train to connect Jakarta and Bandung, the capital of West Java. The project, which was awarded to China Railway International Co. and a consortium of Indonesian state companies, was scheduled to be completed last year but has faced several delays.

*Here’s who wins the next China-Japan economic battle*
Indonesia is also planning to build train networks in Sulawesi and Kalimantan as well as connecting some of the country’s key airports with nearby cities by rail, according to a document from the National Development Planning Ministry.

Indonesia’s railway and subway expansion plans mean more opportunities for the country’s construction companies, such as state-owned builders PT Waskita Karya, PT Adhi Karya and PT Wijaya Karya, according to Jemmy Paul, chief executive officer of Sucorinvest Asset Management, whose equity fund has beaten 97 per cent of peers over the past five years.

https://amp.scmp.com/news/asia/sout...-us40-billion-rail-expansion-could-rival-hong


----------



## Logam42

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesia’s US$40 billion rail expansion could rival Hong Kong, Singapore while reigniting China-Japan rivalry*
> 
> Project is part of President Joko Widodo’s ambitious road map to create a US$7 trillion economy by 2045, with an emphasis on infrastructure
> Japan was awarded the first subway line in the capital, while China secured the first high-speed train deal connecting Jakarta and Bandung
> Indonesia is preparing to spend about US$40 billion to extend Jakarta’s metro network, a bigger than expected outlay that’s poised to boost the country’s construction companies and reignite a rivalry between China and Japan over building the project.
> 
> The spending plan, detailed in an interview with the head of the operator of the capital’s subway, is part of President Joko Widodo’s ambitious road map to create a US$7 trillion economy by 2045. While his administration has outlined a requirement to spend about US$455 billion on infrastructure over the next five years, policymakers have until now revealed few specifics.
> 
> *Indonesia must ‘be careful’ with Chinese firms, watchdog warns*
> PT MRT Jakarta is currently selecting financiers to help fund the expansion, said William Sabandar, its president director. It’s seeking to add an additional six lines to the one that partially opened earlier this year, he said, which could rival Hong Kong and Singapore in terms of length. The decision to broadly extend the network may surprise some analysts who were expecting the operator to work only on completing the first line.
> 
> “We have a target of building 230km by 2030, that’s the masterplan,” Sabandar said in an interview in Jakarta. “We only have 16km right now, so the key is how we can do this in an accelerated way. We can no longer just build them one by one.”
> 
> Improving the country’s rail network is a crucial next step in Widodo’s ambitions to develop the Southeast Asian country’s infrastructure, expediting the flow of goods and people and alleviating congestion, after he spent aggressively to build the tollway network in his first team.
> 
> But his efforts to date, which also include the construction of ports, dams and power plants, have put a strain on the banking system and the balance sheets of state-owned construction companies.
> 
> Indonesia will need assistance and funding from abroad for the plan to materialise, according to Yayat Supriatna, a transportation analyst at Trisakti University in Jakarta. That opens the door for China and Japan to renew their rivalry in the country, something that Indonesia will have to navigate, he said.
> 
> “We have to acknowledge that Indonesia doesn’t have the technical capabilities and the financial resources for this,” Supriatna said in a phone interview. By making Japan and China compete against each other, “we can make sure that we can pick the offer that gives us the best benefit.”
> 
> The two Asian powerhouses have both had success in winning rail-related projects in Indonesia. Japan was awarded the first subway line in the capital, while China secured the first high-speed train deal connecting Jakarta and Bandung.
> 
> “The Asian Development Bank and Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank are among those who are serious and have submitted financing commitments,” Sabandar said, adding that the Japan International Cooperation Agency has also expressed interest in the new lines.
> 
> The plan has some overlap with an earlier goal to spend about US$43 billion to sort out the city’s traffic, which includes extending the MRT, completing a 44km light rail project, rejuvenating the bus system and developing overpasses and other tollways.
> 
> In September, Indonesia signed an agreement with JICA for a 60 trillion rupiah (US$4.3 billion) project to add an express line between Jakarta and Surabaya on the island of Java.
> 
> Indonesia has also commissioned a US$6 billion, 142km high-speed train to connect Jakarta and Bandung, the capital of West Java. The project, which was awarded to China Railway International Co. and a consortium of Indonesian state companies, was scheduled to be completed last year but has faced several delays.
> 
> *Here’s who wins the next China-Japan economic battle*
> Indonesia is also planning to build train networks in Sulawesi and Kalimantan as well as connecting some of the country’s key airports with nearby cities by rail, according to a document from the National Development Planning Ministry.
> 
> Indonesia’s railway and subway expansion plans mean more opportunities for the country’s construction companies, such as state-owned builders PT Waskita Karya, PT Adhi Karya and PT Wijaya Karya, according to Jemmy Paul, chief executive officer of Sucorinvest Asset Management, whose equity fund has beaten 97 per cent of peers over the past five years.
> 
> https://amp.scmp.com/news/asia/sout...-us40-billion-rail-expansion-could-rival-hong


So let me get this straight, the gov plans to build six mrt lines simultaneously??? Not just the extention of the current line, but also... 6??

Like, weren't there only 3 on the drawing board? And, its mrt not krl right? Can someine clarify this?

Good god. Thats amazing and scary at the same time. Think of all the traffic that would cause!


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> So let me get this straight, the gov plans to build six mrt lines simultaneously??? Not just the extention of the current line, but also... 6??
> 
> Like, weren't there only 3 on the drawing board? And, its mrt not krl right? Can someine clarify this?
> 
> Good god. Thats amazing and scary at the same time. Think of all the traffic that would cause!


Nah I don't think that they will build it simultaneously, they still have about 10 years for 6 new lines,

I think its mrt and not krl, 
Mrt, track, jalur layangnya dll lebih ramping intinya mrt infratrukturnya lebih ramping buat dibangun ditengah kota (*keliatannya lebih ramping aja entah emang bener apa engga)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia eyes biodiesel with 40% bio-content during 2021-2022*

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia, the world’s largest palm oil producer, plans to implement a biodiesel program with 40% bio-content (B40) between 2021 and 2022, a government official said on Tuesday.

From January, Southeast Asia’s largest economy is set to bring in biodiesel with 30% bio-content through the B30 program, which sent palm prices higher on concern that it will export less palm oil - a feedstock for the fuel.

The government aims to start road tests using B40 next year, Luhut Pandjaitan, coordinating minister for Maritime and Investment Affairs, which oversees the energy ministry, told reporters.

President Joko Widodo sees the biodiesel program as a way of offsetting a current account deficit caused by large energy imports, while also supporting demand for palm oil, one of Indonesia’s main commodity exports.

Widodo has asked for further expansion of the biodiesel program and ordered studies on mixing palm-based fuel with jet fuel.

Pandjaitan, however, said the country may not have enough supply of palm oil to go beyond the 50% bio-content.

“We may stop at B50 if (palm) yield is not improved, if the replanting is stalling,” he said.

In 2017, Indonesia launched a palm replanting scheme to double the productivity from small farmers, and had planned to replace old trees on more than 2.4 million hectares (6 million acres) of palm under cultivation by 2025.

However, a government official said in September that the country can only replant 180,000 hectares of plantation area per year, due to difficulties smallholders faced in proving they were eligible for the scheme. This meant it could take at least 12 years to complete the program of replanting palm-growing areas.

Since the launch in 2017, the replanting has only reached around 120,000 hectares.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...40-bio-content-during-2021-2022-idUSKBN1YE09C


----------



## Indos

*$137b worth of investments in pipeline for infrastructure projects: Luhut*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Tue, December 10, 2019 / 04:19 pm 





Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan (center) attends a press conference on domestic investment project in Jakarta on Tuesday. (JP/Norman Harsono) 

The Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister estimates that US$137 billion worth of investment are in the pipeline for infrastructure projects across Indonesia.

Most of the investment (46 percent) is slated for oil and petrochemical refinery projects, while mineral processing facilities account for the second-largest share (34 percent), according to the coordinating ministry. The remaining planned investment is bound for transportation, tourism and other sectors.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan told reporters in Jakarta on Tuesday that the investors in refineries included the United Arab Emirates (UAE), which is slated to invest in developing three refineries to be operated by Indonesian state-owned oil company Pertamina.

“Later this week, I will go to Abu Dhabi to prepare for signing the contract between the [Indonesian] President and the [UAE] Crown Prince. That’s for the three refinery projects,” he said.

Luhut, who has been in talks with various mining companies over smelter projects, added that Japan’s Sumitomo Metal Mining was ready to invest around $2.8 billion to build a High Pressure Acid Leach (HPAL) nickel smelter in Indonesia.

The coordinating minister said he had also been in talks with several global investors, including the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) and the US International Development Finance Corporation (DFC), who would “bring in several billion US dollars” for Indonesia’s sovereign wealth fund.

“China, Japan, Abu Dhabi, the US and Singapore will become a single financial umbrella for Indonesia,” he said.

The ministry, Luhut continued, was also eyeing electronic manufacturers such as Japan’s Panasonic, China’s CATL and South Korea’s Samsung SDI, for potentially building a lithium-ion car battery factory in either West Java or Central Sulawesi.

The government has been striving to attract more investment to the country to help spur economic growth, which slowed to its lowest level in more than two years in the third quarter. Luhut's ministerial portfolio was expanded to encompass investment – from previously being limited to maritime affairs – to expedite investment commitments made during his roadshows since earlier this year.

The growth of investment, which accounts for around a third of the country’s gross domestic product (GDP), slumped to 4.21 percent in the third quarter from 6.96 recorded in the same period last year, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data show. To attract more investment, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has promised to relax 40 ministerial regulations this month, ease taxation policies, streamline business licensing procedures and open up sectors previously off-limits or restricted for foreign investors.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...peline-for-infrastructure-projects-luhut.html


----------



## Nike

Pekerja merakit mobil New GLC Mercedes-Benz di pabrik Mercedes-Benz Indonesia di Wanaherang, Gunung Putri, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Selasa (10/12/2019). New GLC dan New GLE mewujudkan kesuksesan berkesinambungan rangkaian model SUV Mercedes-Benz yang akan tersedia di dealer resmi Mercedes-Benz kuartal pertama tahun 2020. ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/hp.






Pekerja berada di samping mobil New GLC Mercedes-Benz yang selesai dirakit di pabrik Mercedes-Benz Indonesia di Wanaherang, Gunung Putri, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Selasa (10/12/2019). New GLC dan New GLE mewujudkan kesuksesan berkesinambungan rangkaian model SUV Mercedes-Benz yang akan tersedia di dealer resmi Mercedes-Benz kuartal pertama tahun 2020. ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/hp.






Pekerja merakit mobil New GLC Mercedes-Benz di pabrik Mercedes-Benz Indonesia di Wanaherang, Gunung Putri, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Selasa (10/12/2019). New GLC dan New GLE mewujudkan kesuksesan berkesinambungan rangkaian model SUV Mercedes-Benz yang akan tersedia di dealer resmi Mercedes-Benz kuartal pertama tahun 2020. ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/hp.


----------



## Indos

*Investment shortfalls cause 30% drop in nickel smelter construction by 2022*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Jakarta / Wed, December 11, 2019 / 03:41 pm 





Nickel ore is processed at a PT Vale Indonesia smelting plant. Planned nickel and bauxite smelters will not be finished on schedule because of investment shortfalls.(JP/Ruslan Sangadji) 

Less than a month before Indonesia bans the export of raw nickel ore, the Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Ministry has lowered its projections for nickel and bauxite smelter construction by 2022 because of investment shortfalls.

A ministry official said on Dec. 6 that domestic smelters could still absorb domestic metal production, particularly nickel, in 2022, despite lowered smelter input capacity.

“With a combined input capacity of 69 million tons [yearly], our smelters are sufficient for 30 years. That’s already great,” said the ministry’s mineral business development director Yunus Saefulhak.

The Energy Ministry initially expected 41 nickel smelters and 11 bauxite smelters to begin operation by 2022, but due to investment shortfalls, the ministry estimates that only 29 nickel and 9 bauxite facilities will be operational by then. It means that about 30 percent of the smelters currently under construction could not be operated according to initial schedules.

The smelters will process raw nickel and bauxite ore to create refined metals for use in higher-value products such as car batteries, stainless steel and aluminum.

The smelter shortfall has lowered the projected nickel input capacity for 2022 by 28 percent to 69.7 million tons per year. The projected bauxite capacity has fallen 11 percent to 29.6 million tons per year.

"The remaining smelters are still under construction. We evaluated them, and their progress is slow. If they finish, we'll consider it a bonus. Some of them are less than 10 percent complete," said Yunus.

The delay in the completion of the smelters follows an estimated $2.7 billion shortfall in nickel smelter investment and a $0.7 billion shortfall in bauxite smelter investment. The ministry had expected investments to reach $10.30 billion and $8.64 billion by 2022 respectively.

“[The investment shortfall] is because of constantly changing Energy Ministry regulations. Many of the investors who had contacted the BKPM (Investment Coordinating Board) pulled out,” Indonesian Smelter Association (AP3I) deputy chairman Jonathan Handoyo told _The Jakarta Post_ on Sunday.

The Energy Ministry has changed the nickel ore export ban date three times since 2014 and has changed the bauxite ore export ban date once in the same time period.

“At the moment, many smelters are funded by foreign companies. And with the current nickel prices and market conditions, funding remains a challenge that needs to be addressed,” said Vivek Lath, an associate partner at business consultancy McKinsey & Company.

Despite the challenges, Yunus said, domestic smelters could still absorb domestic metal production, particularly nickel, starting in 2022.

According to ministry data, Indonesia produced 44.5 million tons of nickel last year, of which 45 percent was exported and 55 percent was consumed locally. Last year’s production volume was greater than the country’s existing nickel ore input capacity (24.5 million tons from 11 smelters) but lower than the capacity projected by 2022 (69.7 million tons).

Changes to mining policy in Indonesia, which produced a quarter of the world’s nickel last year, often affect the world price of nickel. For example, nickel prices rose 1.2 percent to $16,980 per ton on the London Metal Exchange (LME) on Oct. 28, when BKPM head Bahlil Lahadalia unexpectedly and inaccurately announced that "nickel associations" had agreed to stop exporting raw nickel ore effective immediately.

Indonesia also contributed 2.36 percent of the 300,000 tons of bauxite produced last year worldwide, according to the latest US Geological Survey.

Commenting on how Indonesia’s nickel ban will affect the global market, Lath said ; “In the medium term, potential ore exports from the Philippines [the world’s second-biggest nickel ore exporter] and New Caledonia can ensure a stable supply.”

In the long term, an increase in prices and the growth of nickel demand for electric car batteries will continue to incentivize miners in Indonesia to develop High Pressure Acid Leaching (HPAL) smelters, he said.

Even though nickel and bauxite smelters face shortfalls, the Energy Ministry expects the construction of iron, copper, manganese, lead, zinc and anode mud smelters to proceed as planned. Such smelters are expected to have a combined capacity of 12.87 million tons per year and raise $1.44 billion in investment by 2022.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...p-in-nickel-smelter-construction-by-2022.html


----------



## Nike

*Pabrik Datsun Bakal Produksi Mobil Listrik?*
*Rangga Rahadiansyah* - detikOto




Foto: detikOto




*Jakarta* - Mobil listrik akan menjadi teknologi ramah lingkungan yang sudah mulai diterapkan di Indonesia. Pabrikan asal Jepang, Nissan, tak ingin ketinggalan dalam berkompetisi menghadirkan kendaraan ramah lingkungan.

Beberapa kali Presiden Direktur PT Nissan Motor Indonesia, Isao Sekiguchi, menyatakan Nissan akan meluncurkan mobil listrik Leaf tahun 2020 mendatang di Indonesia. Tentunya kalau mobil itu ingin dibanderol murah, Nissan harus melakukan lokalisasi atau memproduksi mobil listrik itu di Indonesia.






*Baca juga: *Nissan Ogah Komentari Isu Datsun Hengkang dari Indonesia



Saat ini, PT Nissan Motor Indonesia punya pabrik yang berdiri di Purwakarta, Jawa Barat. Pabrik tersebut memproduksi mobil Datsun. Apakah pabrik Datsun tersebut akan memproduksi mobil listrik nantinya?

Sayangnya, Sekiguchi belum bisa memastikan hal tersebut. Hanya, ia bilang Nissan mempelajarinya.




Pabrik Datsun Purwakarta Foto: detikOto


"Nissan bertransformasi lebih banyak ke elektrifikasi. Kami menyiapkan Leaf dan beberapa model untuk Indonesia, dan juga kami punya teknologi e-Power. Kami mempelajari banyak pilihan saat ini. Kami mengeksplorasi banyak kemungkinan, termasuk produksi lokal kendaraan elektrifikasi. Termasuk kendaraan listrik atau e-Power," kata Sekiguchi saat ditemui di sela-sela acara test drive Nissan Livina jelajah Ibu Kota baru, di Balikpapan, Kalimantan Timur.

*Baca juga: *Hengkang dari Indonesia dan Rusia, Datsun Bertahan di India


Menurut Sekiguchi, Nissan untuk tahap pertama peluncuran Leaf tahun 2020 belum memproduksi mobil listrik itu di Indonesia. Untuk tahap awak, kata Sekiguchi, Nissan Leaf masih diimpor utuh.

"Impor utuh dari Jepang," katanya.

https://m.detik.com/oto/mobil/d-4811831/pabrik-datsun-bakal-produksi-mobil-listrik


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*High taxes hamper Indonesian exports to Africa*
10th Dec 2019 20:59





Coordinator of research group for Europe and Africa of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) Dr Ahmad Helmy Fuady. (ANTARA/Muhammad Zulfikar/sh)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - High import tax in destination countries in Africa has hampered Indonesian exports to the continent, a researcher of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) has said. "We have a lot of investment there (in Africa), but it is quite hard to export due to the high import tax," LIPI's coordinator of the research group for Europe and Africa Dr. Ahmad Helmy Fuady said in a seminar on Indonesian economic diplomacy in Africa held here Tuesday.

A lower import tax would significantly impact the country's exports to Africa, Fuady said, adding that import tax for Indonesian products was set at 15 percent on the average.

"Each one percent of import tax reduction will boost our export by some 0.9 percent," he said.

It means that if the government could negotiate for zero percent import tax for Indonesian products, it would bring a significant increase by 13 percent to exports amidst the current global economic slowdown.

Despite the increasing trend of global protectionism and tight competition to penetrate the African market, Indonesia could boost its export to the region by opening new embassies in the continent to improve its economic diplomacy, Fuady believed.

Indonesia's total trade to 54 African countries in 2018 has reached US$10.53 billion.

Related news: Expanding Indonesian export markets to Africa and South Asia

A data of the United Nation Comtrade showed that Indonesia's export to Africa has declined by 1.09 percent per year between 2015 and 2018.

Therefore, the government needs to strengthen its economic diplomacy through the establishment of new embassies or Indonesian Trade and Promotion Center (ITPC) in the region, he reiterated.

"Now we have ITPC (in Africa) only in Nigeria and South Africa," he said.

President Joko Widodo, in its second term of office, has put on priority efforts to strengthen diplomacy especially in the non-traditional market of Africa, amidst the tight competition to grab the vast market in Africa.

Related news: South Africa lends all-out support for creation of Indonesia-SACU PTA

Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/137948/high-taxes-hamper-indonesian-exports-to-africa


----------



## Indos

With the speed up of mineral export banned from 2022 into January 2020, I hope our industrialization build up will further strengthen and down streaming process will be expedited. In the near future I hope Indonesia government ban coal export as well, maybe not in this administration but at least starting in 2024. This way we will protect our future industry from possibility to get deficit power supply or expensive power cost and thus will give more assurance and advantage for any industrialist to invest in Indonesia.

According to Jokowi, Indonesia is starting to get trade balance surplus in 2022. The prediction is likely to be true since our trade deficit is much decreasing from 8 billion USD in 2018 into 1.5 billion USD for the last 10 months. The trend should be further enhanced by protecting our steel companies particularly Krakatau Steel and Krakatau Steel Posco from import steel product. This effort will give incentive for both companies to expand their production scale so that we can fulfill domestic demand from our own steel companies. Steel product import currently is quite high and existing capacity from local factories are still far from meeting domestic demand.

Our current account deficit should also be fought by lowering our government bond interest rate, the current 8 percent interest rate in US denominated bond should be slashed into at least 5 percent. 8 percent yield is too high for investor and all of our macro economic data is fine, only current account that become a problem. US treasury interest rate is also only 2.1 % Even Pakistan can have 5 percent loan from foreign bank and both Singapore and Thailand government bond interest rate in USD sit in a range of 2 percent.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> With the speed up of mineral export banned from 2022 into January 2020, I hope our industrialization build up will further strengthen and down streaming process will be expedited. In the near future I hope Indonesia government ban coal export as well, maybe not in this administration but beyond 2024. This way we will protect our future industry from possibility to get deficit power supply or expensive power cost and thus will give more assurance and advantage for any investor to invest in Indonesia.
> 
> According to Jokowi, Indonesia is starting to get trade balance surplus in 2022. The prediction is likely to be true since our trade deficit is much decreasing from 8 billion USD in 2018 into 1.5 billion USD for the last 10 months. The trend should be further enhanced by protecting our steel companies particularly Krakatau Steel and Krakatau Steel Posco from import steel product. This effort will give incentive for both companies to expand their production scale so that we can fulfill domestic demand from our own steel companies. Steel product import currently is quite high and existing capacity from local factories are still far from meeting domestic demand.
> 
> Our current account deficit should also be fought by lowering our government bond interest rate, the current 8 percent interest rate should be slashed into 5 percent. Even Pakistan can have 5 percent loan from foreign bank and both Singapore and Thailand government bond interest rate sit in a range of 2 percent.



Our export and import report is not that impressive given our large size, there is still a lot of thing to be done, Jakarta still lacks of implemented CEPA and and trade concession with many friendly countries. Vietnam on other hand has secured preferrential trade agreement with US and European union, along with South korea and japan. We can trying to secured trade agreement with UE, australia, Canada, Japan, Sokor, USA first then moving to India, bangladesh, Brazillia and Nigeria.


----------



## Nike

*LRT, high-speed train project completion by 2021: President*
12th Dec 2019 20:33





A carriage of Light Rail Transit (ANTARA/ADITYA PRADANA PUTRA)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The construction of the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train and Light Rapid Transit will be completed by the end of 2021, President Joko Widodo has affirmed. After visiting the LRT project in the district of Bekasi, Thursday, the President said that the high-speed train connecting Jakarta and Bandung, as well as the LRT project will be completed by the end of 2021, and fully integrated with other mass transportation modes.

"The high-speed train, with an investment value of US$6 million, God willing (Insha Allah), will be completed by the end of 2021," he said.

They would be integrated with other modes of mass transportation. For example, the high-speed train station and LRT stations will be connected to Halim Perdanakusuma Airport.

"I have also asked the DKI Jakarta Governor to have them linked to the Trans Jakarta buses so that everything is integrated," he said.

There were no significant hurdles in the way of the project, including land availability, the President underlined. The only thing left is to complete them.

"Some 99.9 percent of the land has been completed. There is no problem. We just need to work in the field because we all know how complex it is," he said.

President Jokowi visited the Jakarta-Cikampek elevated Toll Road while also visiting the development of the LRT project.

He also inspected the project board that contained the details of the Jakarta-Bandung fast train project and its progress so far.

Several officials assisted the President during the visit, including Minister of Public Works and Public Housing Basuki Hadimuljono, West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil, Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy Wishnutama, President's Spokesman Fadjroel Rachman, as well as two Special Staff of the President of the Young Cluster Angkie Yudistia and Aminuddin Ma'ruf. 

Related news: Trials for LRT's Greater Jakarta line next week
Related news: Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train project to be completed in 2020

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/138043/lrt-high-speed-train-project-completion-by-2021-president


----------



## Nike

*Poland invests to establish thermal power plant in East Lombok*
12th Dec 2019 20:16





The Ambassador of Poland to Indonesia, Beata Stoczynska (fifth from left), along with officials of the local government and PLN during a visit to the location of the PLTU Lombok FTP-2. (ANTARA/HO-PLN UIP Nusra/Sw)

Mataram (ANTARA) - Poland has invested to establish a thermal power plant, PLTU Lombok FTP-2, worth Rp1.8 trillion (around US$128 billion) in Sambelia sub-district, East Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara Province.

"Construction is currently ongoing and is at 13 percent. If it is completed on target, the commercial date of operation is scheduled for 2021," Lalu Irlan Jayadi, Assistant Manager of Communication of Indonesia State Electricity Corporation Construction Unit (PLN UIP) for the region, said in Mataram, Thursday.

The Ambassador of Poland to Indonesia, Beata Stoczynska, along with the governor of West Nusa Tenggara, Zulkieflimansyah, paid a visit to the project site. They were welcomed by Aji Sutrisno, Vice President of Construction PLN for the regional areas of Eastern Java, Bali and Nusa Tenggara, as well as Yuyun Mimbar Saputra, General Manager of PLN UIP for Nusa Tenggara.

The meeting was also conducted to reinstate bilateral relations between the two countries over the availability of electrical energy in West Nusa Tenggara going according to plan.

"That is very important to us to maintain the trust between PLN and Poland as our investor," Jayadi noted.

Aside from this matter, the West Nusa Tenggara provincial government also discussed education with the Poland government, as some of the region's youth received scholarships in the last two years.

During the last visit of the Poland Ambassador, the embassy also provided aid to Sambelia's community health center, which is situated near PLTU Lombok FTP-2.

Related news: Poland considers Indonesia as important partner in SE Asia

Editor: Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...-establish-thermal-power-plant-in-east-lombok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi promises smoother new Jakarta-Cikampek highway*
15 minutes ago





Bekasi, W Java (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said he would ask the authority of the Jakarta-Cikampek elevated toll road to make the surface smoother before it becomes operational ahead of the Christmas and New Year's Eve holiday season. Speaking to journalists after observing the latest construction process of an LRT project from the Jakarta-Cikampek elevated toll road, President Jokowi jokingly said the smoother road surface of this highway could trigger drivers to fall asleep while driving.

He, however, pledged to ask the related parties to recheck the road surface of all sections along this highway before it becomes fully operational in the near future.

President Jokowi inaugurated this elevated toll road Thursday, saying that it would be free to use through the Christmas and New Year holiday season.

Related news: President Jokowi inaugurates Jakarta-Cikampek elevated toll road

"Alhamdulillah (Thank God), the Jakarta-Cikampek elevated toll road is complete, and I have asked the owner (toll road operator) to make it free until New Year," he said when inaugurating this new toll road at KM 38, which is part of the Bekasi District area.

This 39-kilometer long toll road is expected to reduce traffic congestion significantly, President Jokowi said, adding that congestion, observed daily over the past four years, could be reduced up to 30 percent.

During the construction process of this elevated toll road, traffic jams often occurred along the existing Jakarta-Cikampek toll road because cars and trucks heading to and from Jakarta and Banten Provinces to cities in West Java were allowed to pass.

Related news: Jakarta-Cikampek Flyover Toll Road project is 86% complete

He predicted that some 200,000 vehicles passed by the existing regular Jakarta-Cikampek toll road while construction workers attempted to finish the elevated one.

At the same time, near the elevated toll road construction sites, there were also light rail transit (LRT) and speed train construction projects.

Due to these difficult conditions, he did appreciate the work of those involved in the project because it would hopefully reduce the congestion road users faced for years, President Jokowi said.

He has made the toll road construction projects a part of his administration's top development agenda both in his first and second leadership terms. (INE)

Related news: Growth in traffic volume recorded on Jakarta-Cikampek toll road

Related news: Jakarta-Cikampek elevated toll road completed in May 2019

Translated by: Hanni Sofia, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf


https://en.antaranews.com/news/138064/jokowi-promises-smoother-new-jakarta-cikampek-highway


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205141918566494209


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia Will Lead World's Stainless Steel Exports: Luhut*
Translator:
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*
Editor:
*Markus Wisnu Murti*
13 December 2019 16:13 WIB






Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. TEMPO/Subekti

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said he believed Indonesia would be the world’s largest stainless steel exporter by the year 2021 following the country's constant growth of stainless steel exports.

“Our stainless steel exports have reached USD5.8 billion annually,” he said in the 62nd Indonesian Archipelago Insight Day at the National Library in Central Jakarta today.

Luhut did not detail the export target in 2019, yet assured the amount would be higher from year’s

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) recorded that Indonesia’s first quarter steel exports spiked by 30.96 percent compared to the same period last year. The agency’s data suggested that Indonesia’s iron and steel export had contributed 11.54 percent to the country's exports.

The Industry Ministry previously recorded iron and steel exports grew from 302,919 tons in 2017 to 459,502 tons in 2018 (January-September), while exports of HRC stainless steel rose from 324,108 tons to 877,990 tons during the same period.

FRANCISCA CHRISTY ROSANA | ANTARA | BISNIS

https://en.tempo.co/read/1283407/indonesia-will-lead-worlds-stainless-steel-exports-luhut


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia, Japan Cooperate in Developing Electric Car*
_15 December 2019 16:14 WIB _

Jakarta - Indonesia and Japan continue to forge cooperation in the development of automotive industry, including encouraging the accelerated development of environmentally friendly vehicles.

The strategic step will be realized through synergy between the Indonesian Industry Ministry and the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry (METI), Director General of Metal, Machinery, Transportation Means and Electronics Industry (ILMATE) of the Indonesian Industry Ministry Harjanto said in a written statement released on Saturday.

"They (METI) gave a picture of how to develop electric vehicle industry. We discussed the policy of developing automotive industry in the two countries, among others ," he said referring to the 2nd Indonesia-Japan Automotive Dialogue held in Bali.

At the dialogue the two sides also discussed the trend in the use of electric cars and the development lithium battery in the world.

Harjanto said the dialogue was aimed at sharing knowledge and experience about technical standardization and regulations implemented in the two countries, including the use of new and renewable energy (biofuel).

"We also got inputs from them particularly to implement the use of B30 (30 percent blended biodiesel). For instance, they gave us inputs on how to get fuel of better quality. For instance, the fatty acid methyl ester (FAME) mix still has to be processed to produce hydrogenated vegetable oil," he said.

The two sides also discussed investment and incentives in the development of electric vehicle industry. Moreover, Indonesia and Japan have long established strategic partnership in the economic field.

Japan is the largest investor in Indonesia's transportation means. with a total investment of Rp7.46 trillion until the third quarter of 2019.

In the automotive sector, Japan is also one of success stories in the eyes of investors wishing to continue to invest in the country. In fact, leading Japanese automotive manufacturers have made Indonesia their production base to meet demand from the domestic and overseas markets.

"We told them that the Indonesian government has issued Presidential Regulation No. 55 of 2019 and Government Regulation No. 73 of 2019 aimed at accelerating the development of electric vehicles," he said.

ANTARA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1283969/indonesia-japan-cooperate-in-developing-electric-car

.


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Our export and import report is not that impressive given our large size, there is still a lot of thing to be done, Jakarta still lacks of implemented CEPA and and trade concession with many friendly countries. Vietnam on other hand has secured preferrential trade agreement with US and European union, along with South korea and japan. We can trying to secured trade agreement with UE, australia, Canada, Japan, Sokor, USA first then moving to India, bangladesh, Brazillia and Nigeria.



I dont think market liberation is the answer. We have already liberated our market so far (ASEAN-China FTA) and we are still getting negative effect from it. Our trade balance with China has been 11 billion USD and it helps our trade balance starting to get deficit in 2012. We can make it positive again for several years but then suffer from 8 billion deficit in 2018. The figure is decreasing a lot this year but dont know whether it will be a trend for the following years.

I think we should focus to bring more investment for import substitution rather than liberating our market further as our businessman is not that aggressive and feel content with our own market. Those huge deficit with China should be narrowed and since it is difficult to penetrate Chinese market and our people is also not that ambitious, IMO we need to rethink again about our commitment in Asean China FTA.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I dont think market liberation is the answer. We have already liberated our market so far (ASEAN-China FTA) and we are still getting negative effect from it. Our trade balance with China has been 11 billion USD and it helps our trade balance starting to get deficit in 2012. We can make it positive again for several years but then suffer from 8 billion deficit in 2018. The figure is decreasing a lot this year but dont know whether it will be a trend for the following years.
> 
> I think we should focus to bring more investment for import substitution rather than liberating our market further as our businessman is not that aggressive and feel content with our own market. Those huge deficit with China should be narrowed and since it is difficult to penetrate Chinese market and our people is also not that ambitious, IMO we need to rethink again about our commitment in Asean China FTA.



Market liberation against countries who doesnt have strong competition against our industry should be priority, thats why i recommend ministry of foreign affairs open more diplomatic and economy channel in South America and Africa, along with Australia as Australia is actually doesnt need utility goods industry and simply imported them from China or Vietnam but with our close geography and CEPA agreement it will soon be more open to our industry goods. India and Bangladesh is too should be our priority in near future, but India hardcore protectionism is quite a hassle


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's biggest thermal power plant is operational*
13 minutes ago






Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's biggest coal-based thermal power plant of the PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 with a total capacity of 2 X 1,000 megawatt (mw) of two stations is now officially operational. This PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 located in Terate Village, Serang, Banten Province, is the first coal-based thermal power plant that uses the boiler technology of Ultra Super Critical (USC), the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources spokesperson, Agung Pribadi, confirmed in Jakarta on Monday.

"The USC technology is projected to increase generator efficiency by 15 percent rather than non-USC while lowering the cost of fuel per kilo watt-hour. This simultaneously reduces greenhouse emissions," Pribadi noted.

Besides, this power plant is claimed to be more eco-friendly since it has Sea Water Fuel Gas Desulfurization (SWFGD), a system of coal distribution through a four-kilometer-long coal handling plant from the barge to make sure there is no scattered coal over the coal yard.

Related news: Farmers, fishermen rally to oppose thermal power plant construction

Related news: Adhi receives rp277 bln contract for thermal power construction

PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 has been fueled by low-rank coal which heats 4,000 to 4,600 kCal/kg, with a year’s operation needing seven tons of coal supply for its two stations for a year

Its operations will back an interconnected system in Java and Bali areas through the electric network of Suralaya-Balaraja 500 Kilo Volt.

"The power plant could support the main load of Java and Bali areas which keeps increasing every year. For example, it was 28,000 mw this year while last year it was 27,000 mw," Pribadi added.

The government is likely to urge more power plants to be operational to accelerate a 35,000 mw program.

"We are targeting two more units with the same capacity as PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 to be operated in 2020, to boost the economic activities," Pribadi said.

Related news: Poland invests to establish thermal power plant in East Lombok

Related news: W. Papua prepares to build thermal power plant

Translated by: Afut Syafril, Suwanti
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga


https://en.antaranews.com/news/138220/indonesias-biggest-thermal-power-plant-is-operational


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Market liberation against countries who doesnt have strong competition against our industry should be priority, thats why i recommend ministry of foreign affairs open more diplomatic and economy channel in South America and Africa, along with Australia as Australia is actually doesnt need utility goods industry and simply imported them from China or Vietnam but with our close geography and CEPA agreement it will soon be more open to our industry goods. India and Bangladesh is too should be our priority in near future, but India hardcore protectionism is quite a hassle



Yup, I am agree on you. This strategy sadly is done in reverse by Indonesian. We were starting to make an FTA with China instead of with less industrialized countries or with advance countries like Australia, Britain, and others who have less competitive advantage in many labor intensive industries. We buy their advance product and they buy our less advance product, including food product. Win Win.

Large market like India is also a good choice for FTA deal with us. India maybe wants to make bilateral FTA with Indonesia. I think it will be better for both countries as India automotive will be cheaper in Indonesian market and Indonesia manufacturing goods and food will have advantage in India market. The penetration of Indian automotive also will make many automotive principal to invest in Indonesia to lower import tariff. Win Win. Thats why I prefer bilateral FTA than a regional FTA.

India trade deficit is huge, ours are peanut compared to them. This is why India is a quite protectionist in term of trade deal with other countries, particularly with China.

In term of boosting our export world wide we have some deficiency to achieve that, it will eventually grow inshaAllah but not with big pace IMO. Here is the problem, our export penetration is not quite aggressive since Indonesian diaspora are so little abroad. It is one of the reasons that why we are not an export lead economy. One thing that make China export become so huge is because the contribution of Chinese diaspora world wide that channeled Chinese businesses/industries into their home countries.

It is why making an FTA with China is a wrong thing according to my opinion, we are not going to penetrate Chinese market anyway because none in China want to import our products. We only become the supplier of raw materials and energy that just foster China industrialization further. 

I prefer we start expanding our policy from banning raw material minerals into banning coal, and also scrapping ASEAN China FTA. We should rather save it for our future industrialization and make coal become more expensive world wide so that our own industry get more advantage with cheaper energy supply. It will then make Indonesia become more interesting for foreign investor to build or relocate their factory here.

If someone want to penetrate Chinese market, it is better to make their factory in Vietnam. Not only Vietnam labor cost is cheaper than us but also because of their geographic location which is much closer to China so less transportation cost. It is why the idea of somehow we are going to benefit from ASEAN China FTA is absurd.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> Market liberation against countries who doesnt have strong competition against our industry should be priority, thats why i recommend ministry of foreign affairs open more diplomatic and economy channel in South America and Africa, along with Australia as Australia is actually doesnt need utility goods industry and simply imported them from China or Vietnam but with our close geography and CEPA agreement it will soon be more open to our industry goods. India and Bangladesh is too should be our priority in near future, but India hardcore protectionism is quite a hassle



Agree with this. Africa, south asia, and maybe oceania should be our target.



Nike said:


> *Indonesia's biggest thermal power plant is operational*
> 13 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's biggest coal-based thermal power plant of the PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 with a total capacity of 2 X 1,000 megawatt (mw) of two stations is now officially operational. This PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 located in Terate Village, Serang, Banten Province, is the first coal-based thermal power plant that uses the boiler technology of Ultra Super Critical (USC), the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources spokesperson, Agung Pribadi, confirmed in Jakarta on Monday.
> 
> "The USC technology is projected to increase generator efficiency by 15 percent rather than non-USC while lowering the cost of fuel per kilo watt-hour. This simultaneously reduces greenhouse emissions," Pribadi noted.
> 
> Besides, this power plant is claimed to be more eco-friendly since it has Sea Water Fuel Gas Desulfurization (SWFGD), a system of coal distribution through a four-kilometer-long coal handling plant from the barge to make sure there is no scattered coal over the coal yard.
> 
> Related news: Farmers, fishermen rally to oppose thermal power plant construction
> 
> Related news: Adhi receives rp277 bln contract for thermal power construction
> 
> PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 has been fueled by low-rank coal which heats 4,000 to 4,600 kCal/kg, with a year’s operation needing seven tons of coal supply for its two stations for a year
> 
> Its operations will back an interconnected system in Java and Bali areas through the electric network of Suralaya-Balaraja 500 Kilo Volt.
> 
> "The power plant could support the main load of Java and Bali areas which keeps increasing every year. For example, it was 28,000 mw this year while last year it was 27,000 mw," Pribadi added.
> 
> The government is likely to urge more power plants to be operational to accelerate a 35,000 mw program.
> 
> "We are targeting two more units with the same capacity as PLTU Jawa 7 Unit 1 to be operated in 2020, to boost the economic activities," Pribadi said.
> 
> Related news: Poland invests to establish thermal power plant in East Lombok
> 
> Related news: W. Papua prepares to build thermal power plant
> 
> Translated by: Afut Syafril, Suwanti
> Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
> 
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/138220/indonesias-biggest-thermal-power-plant-is-operational



Only 7 tons of coal a year? That doesn't make sense.



Indos said:


> Yup, I am agree on you. This strategy sadly is done in reverse by Indonesian. We were starting to make an FTA with China instead of with less industrialized countries or with advance countries like Australia, Britain, and others who have less competitive advantage in many labor intensive industries. We buy their advance product and they buy our less advance product, including food product. Win Win.
> 
> Large market like India is also a good choice for FTA deal with us. India maybe wants to make bilateral FTA with Indonesia. I think it will be better for both countries as India automotive will be cheaper in Indonesian market and Indonesia manufacturing goods and food will have advantage in India market. The penetration of Indian automotive also will make many automotive principal to invest in Indonesia to lower import tariff. Win Win. Thats why I prefer bilateral FTA than a regional FTA.
> 
> India trade deficit is huge, ours are peanut compared to them. This is why India is a quite protectionist in term of trade deal with other countries, particularly with China.
> 
> In term of boosting our export world wide we have some deficiency to achieve that, it will eventually grow inshaAllah but not with big pace IMO. Here is the problem, our export penetration is not quite aggressive since Indonesian diaspora are so little abroad. It is one of the reasons that why we are not an export lead economy. One thing that make China export become so huge is because the contribution of Chinese diaspora world wide that channeled Chinese businesses/industries into their home countries.
> 
> It is why making an FTA with China is a wrong thing according to my opinion, we are not going to penetrate Chinese market anyway because none in China want to import our products. We only become the supplier of raw materials and energy that just foster China industrialization further.
> 
> I prefer we start expanding our policy from banning raw material minerals into banning coal, and also scrapping ASEAN China FTA. We should rather save it for our future industrialization and make coal become more expensive world wide so that our own industry get more advantage with cheaper energy supply. It will then make Indonesia become more interesting for foreign investor to build or relocate their factory here.
> 
> If someone want to penetrate Chinese market, it is better to make their factory in Vietnam. Not only Vietnam labor cost is cheaper than us but also because of their geographic location which is much closer to China so less transportation cost. It is why the idea of somehow we are going to benefit from ASEAN China FTA is absurd.



Entire reason we grew so fast and manage to really push down our government debt was because of the commodities boom.

China caused that.

Yes raw materials and mining goods are not as useful to the wider economy than manufacturing, but we still benefited greatly during that time. If we had no FTA with china, jokowi would not have so much financial freedom today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Entire reason we grew so fast and manage to really push down our government debt was because of the commodities boom.
> 
> China caused that.
> 
> Yes raw materials and mining goods are not as useful to the wider economy than manufacturing, but we still benefited greatly during that time. If we had no FTA with china, jokowi would not have so much financial freedom today.



Our government debt is not decreasing in term of its real figure, the decrease is in debt to GDP ratio percentage that is merely caused by our GDP increases. GDP increase of course is helped by commodities boom but it doesnt mean it has huge contribution on the increase. We had GDP growth around 6 percent at that time and after the boom period is over we still can grow at 5 %, just merely 1 percent different. Our commodities export is also not just taken by China. Oil and gas export also contribute a lot and most of the destination is not to China.

Whether we had FTA or not with China during the commodities boom, our commodities and oil and gas will still be absorbed by International market since the demand is large. And the fact that China is the one who cause the boom is an entirely different matter and also we still can sell our commodities to China despite not signing any FTA with them since they cannot produce enough inside their country.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Indos said:


>


Yes its its time for payback, that ungrateful b*stard (EU) always being selfish.


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> Yes its its time for payback, that ungrateful b*stard (EU) always being selfish.



The thing that is weird is that we only export 2 percent of our nickel to European countries, which merely non significant countries like Swizerland and Lithuania. Most of our nickle is exported to China. Why EU allow that small countries to dictate EU agenda and risking having trade war with Indonesia ?

There is mining companies from Europe operating in Indonesia that is also effected but if they build smelter in Indonesia it means their profit will be doubled too. The policy to stop raw material export has already been made since 2009 by parliament but government keep delaying the law to be enforced so that they have 10 years additional preparation to build smelter. It is their fault if they dont want to build smelter here and keep thinking like a colonialist to exploit our raw material and export it to their country to supply their industry while we become the market of their industry product.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Pertamina’s strategic gas project in East Java almost 50 percent complete*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Bojonegoro, East Java / Wed, December 18, 2019 / 05:05 pm 





Workers erect a drill rig to bore one of six wells in the Jembaran Tiung Biru gas field in the Cepu Block, East Java in October. The field's operator, Pertamina EP Cepu, expects to the field to begin commercial operations in July 2021. (Pertamina/Pertamina) 

*The development of the Jambaran Tiung Biru gas project in the Cepu Block, East Java, was 47.3 percent complete as of November, the project’s operator, Pertamina EP Cepu (PEPC), said.*

Pertamina's subsidiary has acquired the needed land and built access roads. All that remains is to finish drilling six gas wells and constructing a gas processing facility, which was 43.5 percent complete as of last month.

*“We expect commercial operations to begin in July 2021,” said PEPC president director Jamsaton Nababan while in East Java on Tuesday.*

*He said the company invested $331 million to develop the field this year and had plans to invest $591 million next year, mostly for drilling and construction.*

*PEPC currently expects the $1.6 billion project, financed by four domestic banks and eight international lenders, to produce 192 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd) of gas, up 11.6 percent from earlier estimates. Most of the gas (100 mmscfd) is slated for electricity generation, while the remainder would be for manufacturing industries in Central and East Java.*

*The Jambaran project was added into the national strategic projects list in 2016, as stipulated under Presidential Decree No. 3/2016, which authorizes public officials to revise rules deemed to hamper project development.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-in-east-java-almost-50-percent-complete.html*


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia interested in establishing trade agreement with Tanzania*
18th Dec 2019 20:51





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian government has expressed interest in establishing a Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) with Tanzania to increase the two countries' bilateral trade. The PTA would reduce barriers to tariff trade so that it was expected to encourage trade between the two countries, the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, said in a written statement in Jakarta Wednesday.

"If possible, Indonesia would like to propose to establish a bilateral PTA with Tanzania. I also note that Tanzania is a member of the East African Community (EAC)," he said during his working visit to Tanzania, East Africa, Tuesday, December 17.

During the visit, Luhut met with Tanzania's Minister of Public Works, Transportation and Communication Isack Mawelwe.

Related news: Indonesia to help Tanzania become middle-income country

There is still plenty of room to increase cooperation in trade between Indonesia and Tanzania, he revealed.

"Indonesia has 270 million people, so it is a big market for Tanzania if you want to invest," Luhut said.

Since 2017, Indonesia has proposed to make a Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) between Indonesia and EAC.

Tanzania's support will be very meaningful, especially while assigning each official to hold a preliminary discussion on this issue.

This working visit also resulted in an agreement on a follow-up dialogue between Tanzania and Indonesia in February 2020 to strengthen cooperation in the economic field.

Trade between Indonesia and Tanzania recorded a positive trend with 11 percent growth between 2014 and 2018. However, there was a 22 percent decline in the January to September 2019 period year-on-year. (INE)

Translated by: Ade Irma, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1383...in-establishing-trade-agreement-with-tanzania


----------



## trishna_amṛta

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia, Japan Cooperate in Developing Electric Car*
> .



Doubtful about this. So far Japanese auto industry has been staying away from electric vehicle business, thus they don't have much experience in electric vehicle (not saying they couldn't do it though)


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia president seeks to speed up 'Silicon Valley'-like capital*
_





Indonesian President Joko Widodo reacts during the inauguration of Balikpapan-Samarinda Toll Road section 2, 3 and 4, near the area of Indonesia's new capital in Samboja, Kutai Kartanegara regency, East Kalimantan province, Indonesia December 17, 2019 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Antara Foto/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/via
REUTERS





Indonesian President Joko Widodo gestures as Governor of East Kalimantan Isran Noor stands during their visit to an area, planned to be the location of Indonesia's new capital, at Sepaku district in North Penajam Paser regency, East Kalimantan province, Indonesia December 17, 2019 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Antara Foto/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/via
REUTERS


(Reuters) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo said on Wednesday he had ordered his cabinet to speed up a $33 billion project to move the capital city from Jakarta to forested Borneo island so that the new "Silicon Valley"-like city could be ready by 2023.

That timeline is a year earlier than the government's original estimate and Widodo said he had also ordered the construction of basic infrastructure to begin next year.

The president announced in August the government intended to move the administrative capital to East Kalimantan province, on Borneo, by 2024 to relieve the heavy burden on the current capital Jakarta due to overcrowding and pollution.

He visited the site of the new city for two days from Tuesday, observing from a helicopter the spot where a new state palace was due to be built, according to government statements.

In a Facebook post on Wednesday, Widodo said the government would form a new agency to oversee the relocation project next month and it would then officially submit a bill backing the move to parliament.

"The whole process, including the grand design, I hope can be completed in six months. Then, we can do some land clearing and basic infrastructure construction," he wrote on the posting, next to a photograph of himself standing on some barren, scrubby land atop a hill.

While some Indonesians have been excited by the plans to move the capital, some green groups have criticized the project for its potential environmental impact and others have questioned how Indonesia will raise the funds to build it.

Some non-governmental organizations have also said that a number of national and local politicians with land interests in the area could stand to benefit from the megaproject.

The 256,000 hectare site of the capital is on highland overseeing a bay, Widodo said, noting government offices would begin to be built next year and should be ready by 2023.

On Tuesday, Widodo expressed hope that the new capital could be the "next Silicon Valley" due to a cluster of research and innovation facilities envisaged for the area.

He also inaugurated the first toll road in the Kalimantan area.

Jakarta, the current capital of the world's fourth most populous country, on the island of Java, is now home to 10 million people and is sinking due to over-extraction of ground water, as well as being prone to floods and traffic gridlock.



(Reporting by Jessica Damiana and Agustinus Beo Da Costa; Writing by Stanley Widianto; Editing by Gayatri Suroyo and William Maclean)

Our standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

https://mobile-reuters-com.cdn.ampp...om/article/us-indonesia-capital-idUSKBN1YM1J2
_


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Integrates Nine Bank Reports into Single Mechanism*
_Published on 20th December 2019_

The integration aims to minimise redundant and inconsistent information, while simultaneously improving bank operational efficiency and the quality of reported data.

Bank Indonesia, the OJK (Financial Services Authority) and LPS (Deposit Insurance Corporation) will bank reporting into a single mechanism, to be implemented starting on 31 December.

Currently, there are nine different reports banks have to submit to the three authorities in separate applications.

From 31 December 2019, bank reporting will go through a single portal mechanism known as Pelaporan.id.

The integration aims to minimise redundant and inconsistent information, while simultaneously improving bank operational efficiency and the quality of reported data.

This will enable easier and faster access to increasingly granular banking sector data by each of the three authorities for decision-making and policymaking purposes, a key factor in the decision to introduce integrated reporting.

https://www.regulationasia.com/indonesia-integrates-nine-bank-reports-into-single-mechanism/


===



trishna_amṛta said:


> Doubtful about this. So far Japanese auto industry has been staying away from electric vehicle business, thus they don't have much experience in electric vehicle (not saying they couldn't do it though)



They have to or they'll fall behind and lose a big market. EV is the future, and it is also applies to Indonesia (solidify by Perpres No.55/2019). There is even a plan from the government to replace all _kendaraan dinas_ with EV starting 2021. Japan surely don't want to miss that.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Taiwan to build modern fishing vessels in Indonesia*
20th Dec 2019 18:49





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Taiwan's Chien Fu Shipbuilding Co, is ready to build modern high-tech fishing vessels made of fiber reinforced plastics (FRP) in Indonesia in cooperation with two national companies. The two local partners are PT. Indomina Cipta Agung in Semarang and PT. Kelola Mina Laut (KML Food), Director of Administration and Planning Department of Taiwan's Ship and Ocean Industries R&D Center (SOIC) Ming-Hsien Tsan said in an official statement, made available to Antara in Jakarta on Friday.

"Chien Fu has chosen Surabaya, in East Java, as a location for their business in Indonesia and will start their activities next year," Ming said.

SOIC is a Taiwanese marine industry development institute that organized a meeting between Chien Fu and the two Indonesian partners.

Ming explained the reasons behind the planned development of FRP technology vessels which are not only environmentally friendly and reduce the significant use of wood but also offer the same price as those made of wood. Moreover, fiber has a higher level of endurance than wood.

"So FRP (vessels) are far more economical for Indonesian fishermen," he said.

Related news: Taiwan invited to take part in maritime development in Indonesia

Related news: Taiwanese investors keen to build hub in Indonesia

PT. Kelola Mina Laut will send some of its employees to Taiwan for nearly a year to learn the technology and ways to build a fishing vessel weighing 30 to 50 tons, he said.

The dispatch of PT Kelola Mina Laut to Taiwan is aimed at ensuring the smooth transfer of technology, he said.

Indonesia needs transfer of technology since the Indonesian fishery industry is the biggest in Southeast Asia so that the country has great potential to develop fishing vessel manufacturing industry, Ming said.

In addition to the great potential in developing the fishery business, Chien Fu Shipbuilding Company's business expansion is also part of Taiwan's New Southbound Policy expected to strengthen cooperation with Southeast and South Asian countries, particularly Indonesia, Ming said.

Established in 1942, Chien Fu Shipbuilding Co, Ltd is one of leading companies in Taiwan engaged in the fishing vessel construction business. 

Related news: Indonesia, Taiwan accord to boosting economic cooperation

Related news: Taiwan to increase direct investment in Indonesia

Translated by: Edy Sujatmiko/Suharto
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga


https://en.antaranews.com/news/138488/taiwan-to-build-modern-fishing-vessels-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

katarabhumi said:


> They have to or they'll fall behind and lose a big market. EV is the future, and it is also applies to Indonesia (solidify by Perpres No.55/2019). There is even a plan from the government to replace all _kendaraan dinas_ with EV starting 2021. Japan surely don't want to miss that..



I'm fully aware that EV is the future, which is why I just sold my only car 2 months ago and haven't bought any replacement yet. I wan't to wait-and-see what kind of regulation pertaining to EV before committing to procure any automobile.

Back to Japan auto industry, so far I haven't see any notable EV coming from any Japanese manufacturer and considering the time it akes to design any new car I don't expect any notable EV from any of them for at least another 5 years. Keep in mind that it takes about 10 years to design a new car from design phase to mass production.


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway on track as China Railway installs first box girder*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, December 19, 2019 / 06:39 pm



Chinese construction firm China Railway Group Limited erected the first box girder of the elevated section of the high-speed railway project connecting Jakarta and Bandung, West Java, on Thursday. (Handout/China Railway Group Limited (CREC))
Chinese construction firm China Railway Group Limited erected its first box girder of the elevated section of the high-speed railway project connecting Jakarta and Bandung, West Java, on Thursday.

The erection of the “extra-large” 32 meter by 2.6 m box girder follows the development of the Walini tunnel in May and the connection of the first continuous beam in October this year, the company said in a statement.

“China Railway has made a new breakthrough in the construction of the Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway, and has laid a solid foundation for the early completion of the project,” the company said in statement sent to _The Jakarta Post_.

China Railway, known as CREC, is part of the local consortium PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China (KCIC) in charge of the project. Four other state-owned enterprises (SOE) have joined the consortium as well, namely railway operator Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI), builder Wijaya Karya (Wika), plantations firm Perkebunan Nusantara VIII and toll road operator Jasa Marga. The SOEs fall under the consortium of Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia.

KCIC in October installed the project's first box girder which will support an elevated section in West Cikarang, West Java. In total there will be 2,000 box girders to be built to support the elevated structure, which makes up majority of the project, said KCIC president director Chandra Dwiputra.

The 142.3 kilometer high-speed railway will be serviced by a train with a maximum speed of 350 km an hour. The train is expected to cut travel time between Jakarta and Bandung to just 40 minutes from more than three hours previously.

The railway project is one of the government's national strategic projects in the transportation sector. The project kicked off in January 2016 with a total investment of US$6.07 billion. 

The railway project will serve four main stations: Halim in Jakarta, Karawang in West Java and Walini and Tegaluar in Bandung regency. A total of 80 km of the railway will be elevated, while there will be a further 16.9 km of tunnels.

On Nov. 5, SOE Minister Erick Thohir said he would establish a task force led by KCIC president director Chandra Dwpututra so the project would not miss its completion deadline of 2020 and operation target of early 2021.

“We are trying to prevent delays of the [Jakarta-Bandung] high-speed railway project because the railway will also connect to Surabaya. If there are delays, it will also slow economic development” Erick said on Nov. 5 as quoted from _Kompas.com_. (mfp) 


_Editor's note: This article has been updated to contain background on the first box girder installation by KCIC in paragraph five, and to specifically cite the project as China Railway's (CREC) first box girder installation in the title and first paragraph._


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...way-on-track-as-first-box-girder-erected.html


----------



## Nike

*Inpex Buka Tender Desain Detail Proyek Blok Masela*
SKK Migas menyebut Inpex juga memproses perizinan lahan dan AMDAL untuk proyek Blok Masela.
Jum'at, 20 Desember 2019 | 15:53 WIB
Verda Nano Setiawan




KEPALA SKK MIGAS DWI SOETJIPTO DAN PRESIDENT DIREKTUR INPEX INDONESIA SHUNICHIRO SUGAYA MENANDATANGANI HEAD OF AGREEMENT (HOA) PENGEMBANGAN BLOK MASELA DISAKSIKAN MENTERI ESDM IGNASIUS JONAN, MENTERI EKONOMI, PERDAGANGAN DAN INDUSTRI JEPANG HIROSHIGE SEKO, DAN CEO DAN PRESIDEN DIREKTUR INPEX CORPORATION TAKAYUKI UEDA DI JEPANG PADA MINGGU (16/6). SKK MIGAS
















Kepala Satuan Kerja Khusus Pelaksana Kegiatan Usaha Hulu Minyak dan Gas Bumi (SKK Migas) Dwi Soetjipto menyatakan proyek Blok Masela terus berjalan. Inpex Corporation telah membuka tender untuk pengerjaan desain detail atau _Front End Engineering Design_ (FEED) untuk proyek tersebut. 

Menurut Dwi, proses lelang FEED dalam tahap finalisasi pra kualifikasi. "Kami masuk di desain, itu sekarang akan ditenderkan siapa yang akan mengerjakannya," kata Dwi saat ditemui di Gedung SKK Migas, Kamis (19/12).

Secara pararel, Inpex dibantu SKK Migas mengurus proses perizinan lahan dan Analisis Mengenai Dampak Lingkungan (AMDAL) fasilitas LNG Blok Masela. Selain itu, proses pencarian calon pembeli potensial terus berlangsung.

Hingga saat ini, Inpex dan SKK Migas baru mendapatkan 40-50 persen calon pembeli gas Blok Masela yang berasal dari domestik dan luar negeri. "Diutamakan dalam negeri. Kalau dalam negeri tidak ada yang mengambil lagi, maka itu ke luar negeri," kata Dwi.

(Baca: Perusahaan Listrik Asing Bidik Blok Masela, ESDM Imbau PLN Lebih Aktif)

SKK Migas menargetkan produksi LNG blok migas tersebut sebesar 9,5 MTPA dan gas pipa sebesar 150 MMscfd. Sekitar 60 persen produksi Blok Masela ditargetkan terserap untuk kepentingan dalam negeri dan sisanya sebesar 40 persen untuk ekspor. 

Berdasarkan data SKK Migas, total produksi gas kumulatif Blok Masela dari 2027 hingga tahun 2055 mencapai 16,38 TSCF dengan total gas yang dijual sebesar 12,95 TSCF. Selain itu, Blok Masela menghasilkan kondensat dengan kumulatif produksi sebesar 255,28 MMSTB.

Investasi pengembangan Blok Masela diproyeksi berkisar US$ 19,8 miliar dengan _internal rate of return_ (IRR) bagi Inpex mencapai 15 persen. Dari investasi tersebut, Indonesia bakal mendapatkan bagi hasil minimal 50 persen dari produksi Blok Masela.

(Baca: SKK Migas: Perusahaan Jepang dan PLN Serap Hampir 50% Gas Blok Masela)

https://katadata.co.id/amp/berita/2019/12/20/inpex-buka-tender-desain-detail-proyek-blok-masela


----------



## katarabhumi

trishna_amṛta said:


> Back to Japan auto industry, so far I haven't see any notable EV coming from any Japanese manufacturer and considering the time it akes to design any new car I don't expect any notable EV from any of them for at least another 5 years. Keep in mind that it takes about 10 years to design a new car from design phase to mass production.



Toyota and other Japanese auto companies have build their own EV prototypes for quite some time even as far back as 90s. Their EV technology is matured and only waiting for considerable demand from the market to launch production model.

I think the main reason they're not yet aggressively into it because in most of their main market countries like Africa and Asia (including Indonesia) the infrastructure to support EV are simply lacking or unavailable, and the people there are still prefer gas fueled vehicle because of the lower price and maintenance cost, hence low demand for EV.

Now with strong commitment and action from the government backing with solid regulation, there's no reason for them to not jumping in.

All in all, they are very ready.

https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/1792504/toyota-anticipates-decade-of-electric-cars
https://www.slashgear.com/toyotas-electric-vehicle-plans-just-got-aggressive-07579666/
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...le-in-india/articleshow/71700187.cms?from=mdr
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/10/honda-e-electric-car-pricing/?guccounter=1

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Collapse of Jakarta Seawall Raises Concerns over Flood Threat*
December 20, 2019
_





People walk near a giant sea wall which is used as a barrier to prevent sea water from flowing into land and cause flooding in Jakarta, Indonesia, Saturday, July 27, 2019. (AP Photo/Achmad Ibrahim)

 See comments

Collapse of Jakarta Seawall Raises Concerns over Flood Threat



The recent collapse of a seawall protecting the Indonesian capital of Jakarta has raised concerns about the ongoing flood threat.

When part of the seawall broke earlier this month, it brought back bad memories for Awing Takalar, a fisherman who lives nearby. He thought back to 2007, when another *levee* burst and washed all his belongings away.

Luckily, waves were not running high at the time of the most recent break. So, Takalar and others living in the area along Jakarta’s northern shoreline were not flooded.

Takalar told the Reuters news agency that he knows he could be less lucky next time. “My worry is that the water is higher than the land,” the 46-year-old Takalar said. He expressed concern for the safety of his *teenage* daughter when she stays alone at the family’s one-room home in Jakarta’s Muara Baru area.

When the sea broke through the levee 12 years ago, Takalar took his family back to their home on the island of Sulawesi. “When it got better, I returned again,” he said. He added that once his daughter finishes school, he might leave the area for good.

Jarot Widyoko is the director of rivers and coasts at Indonesia’s public works and public housing ministry. He said officials were investigating why a 170-meter stretch of the 2.3-kilometer-long wall broke -- even though it was built only a few years ago.

The incident has brought attention to efforts aimed at protecting parts of the low-lying city from major flooding in the future.

Jakarta has been slowly sinking. Large amounts of ground water have been *extracted* from under the city. Rising sea levels have made the threat of flooding even worse. The situation has pushed city officials to try to come up with protective measures.

*In 2014, the government announced a plan to build a giant seawall along the coast as part of a $40-billion project to protect the city through 2030. The project includes a delayed plan to build a new city on a series of reclaimed islands in Jakarta Bay.*

Environmental groups have criticized the plan. They say the developers have not considered the project’s effects on Jakarta Bay and are not addressing the problems related to sinking.

Heri Andreas is an expert on settling and sinking land at Indonesia’s Bandung Institute of Technology. He told Reuters that land in Muara Baru was sinking about 12 centimeters per year, one of the fastest rates in Jakarta.

In August, officials announced a decision to move the national capital from Jakarta to East Kalimantan province on the island of Borneo. One of the main reasons for the decision was to help ease a “heavy *burden*” related to overcrowding and pollution in Jakarta, the government said.

https://learningenglish.voanews.com...aises-concerns-over-flood-threat/5209154.html
_


----------



## Nike

NEWS
BUSINESS
*Pertamina’s strategic gas project in East Java almost 50 percent complete*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Bojonegoro, East Java / Wed, December 18, 2019 / 05:05 pm



Workers erect a drill rig to bore one of six wells in the Jembaran Tiung Biru gas field in the Cepu Block, East Java in October. The field's operator, Pertamina EP Cepu, expects to the field to begin commercial operations in July 2021. (Pertamina/Pertamina)
The development of the Jambaran Tiung Biru gas project in the Cepu Block, East Java, was 47.3 percent complete as of November, the project’s operator, Pertamina EP Cepu (PEPC), said.

Pertamina's subsidiary has acquired the needed land and built access roads. All that remains is to finish drilling six gas wells and constructing a gas processing facility, which was 43.5 percent complete as of last month.

“We expect commercial operations to begin in July 2021,” said PEPC president director Jamsaton Nababan while in East Java on Tuesday.

He said the company invested $331 million to develop the field this year and had plans to invest $591 million next year, mostly for drilling and construction.

PEPC currently expects the $1.6 billion project, financed by four domestic banks and eight international lenders, to produce 192 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd) of gas, up 11.6 percent from earlier estimates. Most of the gas (100 mmscfd) is slated for electricity generation, while the remainder would be for manufacturing industries in Central and East Java.

The Jambaran project was added into the national strategic projects list in 2016, as stipulated under Presidential Decree No. 3/2016, which authorizes public officials to revise rules deemed to hamper project development.


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-in-east-java-almost-50-percent-complete.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

*A Test for Foreign Teachers
In Indonesia: Are You Gay?*

Under a government regulation, teachers at some international schools face intrusive questions aimed at identifying those with “abnormal” sexual orientations.

Image_




An anti-L.G.B.T. protest in Yogyakarta, Indonesia, in 2016. Lesbians, gays, bisexuals and transgender people face growing hostility across Indonesia.Credit...Ulet Ifansasti/Getty Images_

_Share on Facebook_
_Post on Twitter_
_Mail_
_By Richard C. Paddock and Muktita Suhartono
_

_Dec. 23, 2019Updated 1:54 a.m. ET_
_JAKARTA, Indonesia — Agree or disagree, the exam asked: “I would feel uncomfortable knowing my daughter’s or son’s teacher was homosexual.”

Or this, true or false: “The gender composition of an orgy would be irrelevant to my decision to participate.”

In recent weeks, foreign teachers at some private schools in Indonesia have been required to answer these questions and many more like them in what has been billed as a psychological exam.

The goal is to determine teachers’ sexual orientation and attitude toward gay rights under a 2015 government regulation that prohibits international schools from hiring foreign teachers who have “an indication of abnormal sexual behavior or orientation.”

ADVERTISEMENT
“For foreign teachers, if the psychologist declares that a candidate has a deviant sexual orientation, certainly the school will not hire that person,” said Waadarrahman, an official with the Ministry of Education and Culture. Like many Indonesians, she uses one name.

The test comes as lesbians, gays, bisexuals and transgender people face growing hostility across Indonesia, which was once seen as among the most tolerant countries in the Islamic world. Officially secular, Indonesia has the world’s largest Muslim population.

In September, Parliament came close to passing an overhaul of the criminal code that would have effectively outlawed gay and lesbian relations. A similar proposal is expected to come up in the new year.

In Bekasi Regency, which adjoins the capital city, Jakarta, the Child Protection Agency said this month that it had used police records to identify 4,000 people who suffer from the “disease” of being lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender.

ADVERTISEMENT
Promoting theories debunked in the West, the agency’s commissioner, Mohamad Rojak, told reporters that “the majority of sexual disorientation” was caused by “carefree lifestyles” and urged the people on his list to overcome their condition by getting “therapy.”


The crackdown on L.G.B.T. people in Indonesian workplaces extends beyond schools. The office of Indonesia’s attorney general, which is responsible for enforcing laws against discrimination, last month said on its website that job applicants must not have “sexual orientation disorders” or “behavioral deviations.”

“We just want the normal ones,” a spokesman for the attorney general’s office, Mukri, told reporters. “We don’t want the odd ones.”

Homosexuality is currently not illegal in Indonesia except in the autonomous province of Aceh, where gays and lesbians can be caned under Shariah, the Islamic legal code.

ADVERTISEMENT
But the country’s new vice president, Ma’ruf Amin, formerly a leading Islamic cleric, has long supported criminalization and harsh punishment of gays and lesbians.

The teacher-testing requirement was adopted after a contentious 2014 case in which a Canadian educator and six Indonesians were accused of sexually abusing young students at the prestigious Jakarta International School.

All seven were convicted and sentenced to long prison terms on the basis of preposterous evidence, including that the Canadian, Neil Bantleman, used magical powers to seduce the children and render the crime scenes invisible. He was granted clemency in June and freed after serving five years.

Image




Neil Bantleman, left, a guidance counselor, and Ferdinand Tjiong, second left, a teaching assistant, in a holding cell in Jakarta in 2015. Credit...Bay Ismoyo/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
Officials say one purpose of the testing regulation was to prevent foreign pedophiles from being hired as teachers. But the psychological exam questions reviewed by The New York Times focus instead on sexual orientation and attitudes toward homosexuality.

ADVERTISEMENT
Ms. Waadarrahman, the education ministry official, said the regulation applies to 168 schools, including the renamed Jakarta Intercultural School, that offer an international curriculum.

Many of the schools attract wealthy Indonesians who want their children to have access to an international education with Advanced Placement or International Baccalaureate programs.

The Jakarta Intercultural School’s headmaster, Tarek Razik, declined to comment on the regulation or how the school handles the psychological screening of its teachers.

ADVERTISEMENT
The recent wave of testing has alarmed some foreign teachers who are concerned that schools or government officials are seeking to remove teachers who may be gay or lesbian.

But teachers who were critical of the test declined to speak out publicly for fear of losing their jobs.

Under the regulation, the schools are required to have a psychologist certify that each teacher does not have a behavior disorder or an “abnormal sexual orientation.”

Enforcement of the regulation, however, is haphazard. Each school is left to hire a psychologist to conduct the teacher certification process, which is required both before a teacher is hired and every six years when a school’s accreditation is renewed.

ADVERTISEMENT
There is no standardized exam. The testing procedure is left to individual schools and some versions of the exam are more intrusive than others.

One school that administered the test last month was the Mentari Intercultural School in Jakarta.

The exam included many behavioral questions, at least 38 of which dealt with sexual orientation and attitudes toward gay rights, according to pages of the test provided to The New York Times.

While the intention of the regulation might have been to root out predators, many of the questions covered attitudes toward gay rights.

For example, agree or disagree:

• “A sexual education curriculum should include all sexual orientations.”

• “Celebrations such as gay pride day are ridiculous because they assume an individual’s sexual orientation should constitute a source of pride.”

ADVERTISEMENT
• “Teachers should try to reduce their student’s prejudice toward homosexuality.”

Many questions appeared to be derived from the Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory, which is designed to assess personality traits and psychopathology. Other questions aimed to show where each teacher fit on the Kinsey Scale of sexual orientation.

Many of the questions were personal. These were asked of men:

• “I wouldn’t want to die without having experimented sexually with both men and women.”

• “I can be sexually attracted to anyone in the right circumstances.”

• “I am only attracted to men.”

Mentari school officials did not respond to questions about the test.

Image




Homosexuality is currently not illegal in Indonesia except in the autonomous province of Aceh, where gays and lesbians can be caned under Shariah.Credit...Beawiharta/Reuters
ADVERTISEMENT
A psychologist in the city of Bandung, Ifa H. Misbach, said she declined a school’s request to prepare such an exam because it would be unethical for members of her profession to engage in discriminatory practices.

“It is weird for me, in my humble opinion,” she said in an interview. “Psychologists cannot discriminate on the basis of sexuality.”

She noted that attitudes toward homosexuality are very conservative in Indonesia, where being gay is widely seen as a choice, not a characteristic determined by birth.

“It is different from American culture,” she said. “Every day they have to hide from a society that judges them badly.”

ADVERTISEMENT
Discriminating on the basis of sexual orientation in hiring is “against Indonesia’s constitution, and against Indonesia’s obligations under international human rights law,” said Usman Hamid, director of Amnesty International Indonesia.

The advocacy director for the Support Group and Resource Center on Sexuality Studies, Riska Carolina, said gays and lesbians face increasing government obstacles in many areas of society, including barriers to scholarships or high-profile positions in sports programs.

“The pattern is clear,” she said. “If there are groups that are considered different, they get excluded instead of getting taken care of.”

Dera Menra Sijabat contributed reporting.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/23/world/asia/indonesia-gay-teachers.html
_


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

* Jokowi's Millennial Advisor's Startup Ruangguru Raises $150m in Fresh Funding *
BY :HERMAN

DECEMBER 26, 2019





Ruangguru's chief executive Adamas Belva Syah Devara, left, and its chief of product and partnership Iman Usman, second left, speak in press conference at Graha Sapta in Tebet, South Jakarta. (Photo courtesy of Ruangguru)

*Jakarta*. Ruangguru, an Indonesian online learning platform founded by one of President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's "millennial advisors," has raised $150 million in a Series C funding led by global investment firm General Atlantic and venture capital company GGV Capital, the company said in a statement on Thursday. 

"We expect the partnership would help us accelerate our mission. These firms have a strong track record of partnering with entrepreneurs and scaling sustainable business models in the education and technology sectors," Belva Devara, Ruangguru's co-founder and chief executive, said in a statement. 

Belva established Ruangguru with his partner Iman Usman in 2014. The company now caters to more than 15 million students and 300,000 teachers across Indonesia, providing them with educational animated videos, quizzes, infographic summaries and mock tests. The company said it is now expanding to Vietnam. 

The investment is the second one in Indonesia for General Atlantic, after it invested in food and beverage franchiser MAP Boga Adiperkasa. 

General Atlantic has other education companies in its portfolio, including Byju's, Hotmart, Arco, Open Classrooms and Little Golden Star.

"We are committed to supporting all education stakeholders, including the government, teachers and parents, in helping Indonesian students achieve holistic development and become more competitive globally. We look forward to leveraging experiences from our global portfolio, particularly in technology-enabled education in emerging markets, to help fuel Ruangguru's continued expansion," said Ashish Saboo, the managing director and head of General Atlantic Indonesia. 

As part of this investment, Ashish will also join Ruangguru's board of commissioners.

Jixun Foo, GGV Capital's managing partner, said Ruangguru's activities are in line with the venture capital's commitment to work with founders who show enthusiasm and intelligence in finding solutions to a variety of fundamental problems that plague society today. 

"By utilizing technology to distribute quality learning materials, Ruangguru has succeeded in bringing quality and affordable education to millions of students in Indonesia. Ruangguru can realize their potential and produce a sustainable impact," Foo said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/tech/jokowi...tartup-ruangguru-raises-150m-in-fresh-funding


----------



## Kansel

Komodo airport development was part of its effort to support Labuan Bajo as one of Indonesia's priority tourism development to make 10 'New Balis'. (Photo Courtesy of Tourism Ministry)

*Changi Operator Wins Concession for Komodo Airport*
BY :THRESA SANDRA DESFIKA

DECEMBER 26, 2019

Jakarta. Changi Airport International, the operator of the world's best Changi Airport in Singapore, has won a 25-year concession to operate Komodo Airport in Labuan Bajo, the main gateway to the world-renowned Komodo dragon national park in East Nusa Tenggara.

The Transportation Ministry announced on Thursday that Changi's consortium, which includes Jakarta-listed airport service firm Cardig Aero Services and Changi's subsidiary Changi Airports Mena, will invest Rp 1.2 trillion ($86 million) to expand the airport's runway, aprons, and international terminals and another Rp 5.7 trillion for its operation.

The consortium will build the facilities and have full control of the airport before handing back the airport management to the government at the end of the concession period Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said in a press conference. 

"I appreciate their interest because there are only 600,000 passengers [per year] today. It should become 4 million passengers per year in 10 years," Budi Karya said. 

Budi Karya said Komodo airport development was part of its effort to support Labuan Bajo as one of Indonesia's priority tourism development to make 10 'New Balis'.

"This is our chance to allow tourists who have been passing through Singapore to go directly to Labuan Bajo. So, I think that's the most important point," Budi Karya explained.

The coordinating Minister for Investment and Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said the government has lofty ambition for Labuan Bajo in the medium term.

"We hope that [Labuan Bajo] can host APEC or G20 meeting," Luhut said, referring to the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation and the group of 20 world's largest economies that Indonesia is part of. The country plans to submit a proposal for hosting the APEC meeting in 2024 and the G20 meeting a year earlier. 

The project also marked a successful public-private partnership (PPP) scheme in any airport that the government has been promoting in the past few years for developing infrastructure in the country. Komodo was the first airport in the country to be developed under such a scheme.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the Komodo airport project showed the progress that proved Indonesia as an attractive destination for foreign investors.

The government plans to offer next year the development of Singkawang Airport in Pontianak, West Kalimantan and Sam Ratulangi Airport in Manado, North Sulawesi to foreign investors, using PPP scheme. 

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/changi-operator-wins-concession-for-komodo-airport


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*91 national strategic projects completed in 2019: Ministry*
source :Link






*"In 2020, there will be 141 infrastructure projects to be completed in the list of national strategic projects"*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Ninety-one strategic national projects have been completed in 2019, from the total of 223 projects, according to the Presidential Decree number 56 of 2018, Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs has said.

"We hope at the tail end of this year we can add two more projects to the list," the Deputy for Coordination of Infrastructure Acceleration and Regional Development from the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs, Wahyu Utomo, said in the 2019 Year End Telemathics discussion in Jakarta, Monday.

The two projects that will be completed at the end of this year include the road infrastructure and the airport train at Adi Soemarmo Airport in Solo, Central Java, which means the total projects still under construction reach 87 percent.

"Some of the projects that are still under construction have been operating partly even though they have yet to be completed," he said.

*One of the major projects that have been completed this year is the Palapa Ring project that connects 34 provinces through optical fiber with broadband networks, he continued.*

In addition to 223 national strategic projects, there are three additional programs, namely the electricity program and the aircraft industry program and economic equality, the date from the Committee for the Acceleration of Priority Infrastructure Provision (KPPIP) said.

The funding for all projects, scattered across Indonesia, is expected to reach Rp4.183 trillion.


*BKPM offers Chinese investors US$91.1 billion infrastructure projects*
source : Link

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia’s Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) offered 28 infrastructure projects worth US$91.1 billion to investors under China's Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) in Chongqing port city, Sichuan Province, an official noted in a statement issued here,Tuesday.

"Indonesia has committed to expanding businesses overseas under the Belt and Road Initiatives. It will serve as an attractive opportunity for investors here (in Chongqing)," BKPM's Investment Planning Deputy Ikmal Lukman noted in a speech delivered at the Indonesia-China Business Forum on Trade, Tourism, and Investment on Monday (Dec 2).

Tourism development and technology projects offered by Indonesia's government to Chinese investors were valued at between US$8 billion and US$41.6 billion, he stated.

*The Future Is Now In Indonesia As BYD Lands Order For 200 Electric Taxis For Jakarta & Bali*
source : Link






BYD is electrifying Bali and Jakarta with a new order for a fleet of 200 of BYD’s fully electric T3 vans from the operator of the largest taxi network in Indonesia, PT Blue Bird Tbk. The new order is the largest order for fully electric taxis in history in Indonesia and also sets a new record for BYD for its electric vans outside of China.

*The vans will join the fleet of 25 fully electric BYD e6 taxis which have been operating in Indonesia for the past few months, racking up more than 2 million kilometers | 1.24 million miles along the way. “In the past few months, our 25 e6 taxis have traveled a total of 2 million kilometers in Jakarta. This is equivalent to circling the earth 50 times!” said Liu Xueliang, general manager of BYD’s Asia Pacific sales division.*

The new order for 200 electric 7-seater vans from BYD represents the next bold step into the electrified future not only for taxi operator Blue Bird, but for Indonesia as a whole. Blue Bird owns more than 30,000 taxis that operate in Indonesia, so while the 200 vans are an impressive incremental step into electrification, the potential is far larger if these new vans prove to be a success.


----------



## Lego Jangkar




----------



## Nike

*Japan hopes MRT Jakarta can curb traffic congestion issues*
27th December 2019

Japan's Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, Kazuyoshi Akaba, giving his remarks in Jakarta, Thursday (26/12/2019). (ANTARA/Aji Cakti/ac).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Japan's Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, Kazuyoshi Akaba, hoped MRT Jakarta would be able to contribute to addressing road congestion that often plagues the capital city.

"I hope the MRT can contribute to addressing the congestion on Jakarta's roads," said the Minister in Jakarta, Thursday.

He then recounted his experience when he first visited Jakarta in 1991, where he said that at the time, the city of Jakarta was plagued by severe congestion due to a large number of vehicles.

He hoped MRT Jakarta would overcome the problem. He also praised the well maintained MRT Jakarta stations and the faster speed of trains compared to the ones operating in Japan.

"I also see there are female-only train cars and spaces for people with disabilities," Kazuyoshi Akaba said as he officiated the Official Development Assistance (ODA) symbol from Japan for Indonesia. The symbol is mounted on one of the exit walls of the Bundaran HI MRT station.

Japanese Deputy Ambassador to Indonesia, Ono Keichi; Head of Economic Affairs of the Japanese Embassy, Miyashita Tadayuki; Chief Representative of the Japan International Cooperation Agency, Shinichi Yamanaka; MRT Jakarta Construction Director, Silvia Halim, and a number of other PT MRT Jakarta officials were also present at the event.

The Phase I construction of MRT Jakarta, with the 16 kilometer route between Bundaran HI and Lebak Bulus, was inaugurated by President Joko Widodo on March 24, 2019.

PT MRT Jakarta President Director, William Sabandar, said that as of December 19, 2019, the average number of passengers using the mode of transportation had reached 94,785 per day, a significant increase compared to November's numbers of 89,327 passengers per day. *Related news: MRT Jakarta offers five station naming rights

Related news: MRT plans to power trains with renewable energy

Related news: MRT projected to reduce 5,600 private cars plying on road*

Reporter: Aji Cakti/Aria Cindyara
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://en.antaranews.com/news/138743/japan-hopes-mrt-jakarta-can-curb-traffic-congestion-issues


----------



## Indos

It is a good move to broaden tax duty for online shopper who like to import goods. I also hope more tax should be imposed on many imported goods. Those traders who like to import things will make our economy just become a market for another country industry. 

We need more goods and services producer to make our economy become competitive and healthy.


----------



## Nike

Foto udara arus lalu lintas di tol Jakarta-Cikampek dan tol JORR (Jakarta Outer Ring Road) di, Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Minggu (29/12/2019). Pada H-2 libur tahun baru 2020, lalu lintas di Tol Jakarta-Cikampek dan JORR terpantau ramai lancar. ANTARA FOTO/Fakhri Hermansyah/aww.





Foto udara arus lalu lintas di jalan tol Jakarta-Cikampek I dan II di, Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Minggu (29/12/2019). Pada H-2 libur tahun baru lalu lintas di sekitaran Tol Jakarta-Cikampek terpantau ramai lancar. ANTARA FOTO/Fakhri Hermansyah/aww.





Kereta api Bandara Adi Soemarmo melintas di jalur kereta api Stasiun Balapan Solo - Stasiun Bandara Adi Soemarmo saat uji coba di Ngemplak, Boyolali, Jawa Tengah, Sabtu (28/12/2019). Uji coba tersebut dilakukan sebagai kesiapan moda transportasi yang terintegrasi dari Stasiun Balapan Solo menuju Bandara Adi Soemarmo menggunakan kereta api dengan waktu tempuh kurang lebih 20 menit. ANTARA FOTO/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho/wsj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Indos

Here is Indonesia economy projection made by foreign institution. Our growth is predicted to be around 5 % for the next 14 years. With such growth we are predicted to have 2.2 trillion dollar economy in 2029 and 3.2 trillion dollar economy in 2034. This number is actually not bad at all. I also think if we can have surplus trade balance along the years until 2034, our currency then will likely to be quite strong as well thus having 3 trillion economy in 2034 will get greater possibility. 

I hope our trade balance can score huge surplus when we start reaching the year of 2024 so that we can stop our coal export since that year or at least gradually until 2030. 

https://cebr.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/World-Economic-League-Table-Report-2020-Final.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian Online Education Startup Ruangguru Raises $150M*
_Dec 30, 2019 _

Ruangguru, an Indonesian startup behind an online tutoring and test-prep platform, has raised $150 million in a Series C round led by General Atlantic and GGV Capital. Ashish Saboo, managing director and head of Indonesia at General Atlantic, will join the company’s board of directors.

Founded in 2014, Ruangguru offers online tutoring services along with a subscription to educational videos. The Jakarta, Indonesia-based company claims it has more than 300,00 teachers across the country who serve over 15 million students, according to a statement Thursday. The funding will support its efforts to expand into Vietnam.

This deal marks the second time this year that General Atlantic has invested in an Asian edtech company. Earlier this year, the New York-based private equity firm also invested in in Byju’s, an India-based online education provider.

https://www.edsurge.com/news/2019-12-30-indonesian-online-education-startup-ruangguru-raises-150m

.


----------



## Kansel

Unexpected for me.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Puffing tom In Enies Lobby and Water seven
in real life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Unexpected for me.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Complete waste of money for negligible result . Money best spend to fix our Healthcare, Education, or operating cost of our entire defense & security apparatus.


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Complete waste of money for negligible result . Money best spend to fix our Healthcare, Education, or operating cost of our entire defense & security apparatus.


Well, prestige purpose? It's very common things for human to do so¯\_(ツ)_/¯ f*ck it. Just like US and USSR with their space campaign shit.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Puffing tom In Enies Lobby and Water seven
> in real life
> 
> View attachment 597241
> 
> 
> View attachment 597255
> View attachment 597256
> View attachment 597257
> View attachment 597258


Ah I see you are a woman of culture as well didn't expect that. 

At least the MRT is not affected with the flood.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Well, prestige purpose? It's very common things for human to do so¯\_(ツ)_/¯ f*ck it. Just like US and USSR with their space campaign shit.



*Different context entirely.* The space race between US vs USSR was literally charting the uncharted frontier thus there are significant scientific & engineering know-how as a result of it. While the current space program (particularly ISS) is more about building cooperation, common standard (in regard to space technology), policy & politic, etc, but nothing new in term of scientific & engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*IHSG plunges at Thursday's closing following low inflation rate*
2nd Jan 2020 21:22






Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesia composite share price index (IHSG) of the Indonesia Stock Exchange (BEI) plunged at 15.96 points or 0.25 percent to 6,283.58 at the stock trade closing on Thursday after the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced inflation rate in 2019 hit 2.72 percent, all-time-low records for the last 20 years.

Meanwhile, the index of the 45 most liquid stocks, or LQ45, depreciated by 2.86 points, or 0.28 percent, to 1,011.62.

"Inflation records is below the analyst's forecast and an estimation of Purchasing Manager Index (PMI) predicted by Manufacturing Indonesia is below than 50 which signals there may be a contraction at manufacturing industry in the country. That may cause IHSG to plunge further," an analyst of Binaartha Securities, M Nafan Aji Gusta Utama, expounded in Jakarta, Thursday.

At the opening, IHSG had risen to 13.59 points, or 0.22 percent, to 6,313.13. Meanwhile, the index of the 45 most liquid stocks, or LQ45, rose by 2.68 points, or 0.26 percent, to 1,017.

During Thursday's transactions, net foreign buy reached Rp170.26 billion, while 5.3 billion shares worth Rp4.17 trillion were traded at the market.

In the mean time, regional markets that strengthened this evening comprised Hang Seng Index at 353.77 points, or 1.25 percent, to 28,543.52; and the Straits Times Index rose 29.17 points, or 0.91 percent, to 3,252.

Related news: Inflation rate throughout 2019 at 2.72%: BPS

Related news: Jokowi kicks off stock trading in 2020, IHSG opens higher
Translated by: Citro Atmoko/Genta Tenri Mawan
Editor: Rahmad Nasution


----------



## Indos

Indonesia target 5 key sectors to increase its manufacturing contribution to GDP which are food industries, garment, automotive, electronics, and chemicals.

A good read to know our manufacturing current condition and its future expansion 5 years from now.

The report also show Indonesian economy and its manufacturing sector grows more rapidly under an economy that is less open than Today (1980-1997).

The report also suggest that without government interference, it is difficult to grow industry that has high value added. Having an open market is not necessarily create manufacturing sector with sophisticated product.

https://www.adb.org/sites/default/f...-manufacturing-sector-indonesia-2020-2014.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati, left, and Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo. (Antara Photo)

*Indonesia Receives $16b Foreign Capital in 2019*
BY :INVESTOR DAILY

JANUARY 03, 2020

Jakarta. Capital flow to Indonesia totaled Rp 224,2 trillion, or $16 billion, throughout last year – likely to bring the country's balance of payment into positive territory, the central bank announced on Friday.

Bank Indonesia also confirmed the rupiah was stronger in 2019 and expected Indonesia's foreign reserves would also increase when the final report is delivered later this month.

Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo said Indonesia's foreign capital comprised Rp 168.6 trillion in state securities, Rp 50 trillion in stocks, Rp 3 trillion in corporate bonds and Rp 2.6 trillion in Bank Indonesia certificates.

"We concluded 2019 with stable external conditions and quite a large capital inflow. Our foreign reserves should increase as well," Perry told reporters at his office in Central Jakarta.

He said the strong capital flow would help the balance of payment reach a surplus and raise the foreign reserves, but did not elaborate on the process.

The rupiah was among Asia's best-performing currencies throughout 2019, gaining 3.68 percent to finish at Rp 13,880 against the dollar.

"The rupiah was consistent during the whole year, just a little lower than the Thai baht and more or less equal to the Philippine peso," he said.

Indonesia's foreign reserves rose to $126.6 billion in November last year from $120.1 billion in January.

The balance of payment suffered a $46 million deficit in the third quarter of last year, but that was a very strong comeback from a ballooning deficit of $2 billion in the previous quarter. 

Over the same period, the current account deficit was minus $7.7 billion, equivalent to 2.7 percent of the GDP, improving slightly from minus $8.2 billion.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-receives-16b-foreign-capital-in-2019


----------



## Indos

@eldarlmari Here the news related to your country 


*Indonesia to stop gas supply to Singapore*

Sabtu, 30 November 2019 6:27 WIB





Illustration - A worker rotates a valve to put gas into pipe at the gas receiving and distributing station Bojonegoro, Serang, Banten (FOTO ANTARA/ Dhoni Setiawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry plans to stop gas supply to Singapore from the Suban Blok Corridor Field in 2023 to increase domestic supply.

"Gas is still abundant in Sumatra. Gas supply to Singapore will end in 2023 and will be used for domestic consumption," Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Arifin Tasrif said in a written statement released on Friday.

The gas will be diverted to Duri Dumai pipelines to meet domestic consumption particularly on Sumatra Island, he said.

Sumatra Island will also receive additional gas supply from several wells in which the government is negotiating to purchase gas, he said.

The gas will also be sent to Java Island through several pipelines connecting Gresik, Semarang, Cirebon to Jakarta and the gas will be derived from Blok Saka Kemang and Jambi Merang.

Gas will be supplied to Kalimantan through the Trans Kalimantan pipelines. It will come from i Blok East Natuna, he added.

The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry had signed an agreement with Singapore to supply 140 million cubic feet of gas per day for 17 years. The gas is supplied from Gajah Baru Field in West Natuna.

https://sulteng.antaranews.com/berita/86720/indonesia-to-stop-gas-supply-to-singapore


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


PT PAL should renamed themselves as PAL Heavy industry and restructuring their business just like Hyundai heavy industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> The balance of payment suffered a $46 million deficit in the third quarter of last year, but that was a very strong comeback from a ballooning deficit of $2 billion in the previous quarter.
> 
> Over the same period, the current account deficit was minus $7.7 billion, equivalent to 2.7 percent of the GDP, improving slightly from minus $8.2 billion.
> 
> https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-receives-16b-foreign-capital-in-2019



We still have trade deficit last year but the figure is much decreasing compared to 2018 data. If the trend is continued so there is big possibility that we are going to score surplus trade balance this year. It also means balance of payment can turn into positive, so we possibly see much stronger Rupiah along the year. This condition will help our military acquisition plan and also our KFX/IFX program.

With expected stronger Rupiah along the year, it also means our stock market performance will likely be better this year. 

Jokowi second administration should also focus on building oil refinery and chemical industry. This task can be taken by Pertamina. We imported too much oil finished products and chemical products. If our refinery and chemical plant production can supply all of our domestic demand, this will help our trade balance performance significantly. 

I hope oil refinery project can be started this February. Jokowi himself has given death line to Pertamina to start building the refinery not more than 30 days, he has said that 10 days ago. Jokowi has failed to build oil refinery in his first term, so I guess he doesnt want to be seen as making just rhetoric since building oil refinery is his promise since his first election.


----------



## The Ronin

*Indonesian Military on Full Alert in North Natuna Sea After Border Intrusion by Chinese Vessels*

The Indonesian Military has raised combat alert for its forces stationed in the Natuna archipelago – in the south part of the disputed South China Sea – in response to Chinese vessels trespassing into Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ). 

“Our Navy and Air Force are armed and have been deployed to the North Natuna Sea,” TNI spokesman Maj. Gen. Sisriadi said on Friday (Dec 3) 

The TNI has also deployed surveillance and early detection systems to ensure no more ships from China would trespass again.

The Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry stated last week that Chinese vessels, including a coast guard boat, had entered Indonesian territory that the country had christened as the North Natuna Sea.

China has been claiming that the area part of its territory, bordered by its self-imposed nine-dash line.

“We are not only deploying ships, but also fighter jets. We are on full alert,” Sisriadi said. 

The TNI said they have enough forces at the ready to handle a clash with the Chinese fleet. 

He said the TNI would also soon activate a Maritime Information Center to detect any movement by vessels violating Indonesia’s sea borders.

“[The facility] will be able to detect and identify every ship that enters Indonesian waters,” Sisriadi said.

https://navalnews.net/indonesian-mi...DR0FlDTL43VoewNRx8uZGtBe4BKlV_MbS_ehDFO1b3Lco



Nike said:


> Puffing tom In Enies Lobby and Water seven
> in real life



You watch One Piece? Anime or Manga? Or is it both? Anything else you read or watch?


----------



## Nike

The Ronin said:


> *Indonesian Military on Full Alert in North Natuna Sea After Border Intrusion by Chinese Vessels*
> 
> The Indonesian Military has raised combat alert for its forces stationed in the Natuna archipelago – in the south part of the disputed South China Sea – in response to Chinese vessels trespassing into Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).
> 
> “Our Navy and Air Force are armed and have been deployed to the North Natuna Sea,” TNI spokesman Maj. Gen. Sisriadi said on Friday (Dec 3)
> 
> The TNI has also deployed surveillance and early detection systems to ensure no more ships from China would trespass again.
> 
> The Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry stated last week that Chinese vessels, including a coast guard boat, had entered Indonesian territory that the country had christened as the North Natuna Sea.
> 
> China has been claiming that the area part of its territory, bordered by its self-imposed nine-dash line.
> 
> “We are not only deploying ships, but also fighter jets. We are on full alert,” Sisriadi said.
> 
> The TNI said they have enough forces at the ready to handle a clash with the Chinese fleet.
> 
> He said the TNI would also soon activate a Maritime Information Center to detect any movement by vessels violating Indonesia’s sea borders.
> 
> “[The facility] will be able to detect and identify every ship that enters Indonesian waters,” Sisriadi said.
> 
> https://navalnews.net/indonesian-mi...DR0FlDTL43VoewNRx8uZGtBe4BKlV_MbS_ehDFO1b3Lco
> 
> 
> 
> You watch One Piece? Anime or Manga? Or is it both? Anything else you read or watch?



Both, but more like the manga though. Doraemon is my liking


----------



## Nike

*Investment target for industrial sector set at Rp351 trillion in 2020*
6th Jan 2020 21:24





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Ministry of Industry set the investment target for the industrial sector at Rp307 trillion to Rp351 trillion by the end of 2020, a figure greater than the projected investment in 2019 of Rp188.8 trillion to Rp204.6 trillion.

"It certainly needs to be supported by the completion of investment constraints and the certainty of trying to trim regulations through the draft of the omnibus law which is currently being discussed by the government," Minister of Industry, Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita, said in Jakarta on Monday.

As investment in the industrial sector increases, the minister noted, the trend of labor absorption also continues to grow.

This was seen in the period of 2015 to August 2019, where the number of workers in the industrial sector had reached 18.93 million people.

Meanwhile, in 2020, the number of workers in the industrial sector is estimated at 19.59-19.66 million people.

"The industrial era 4.0, which brought changes to the digital-based economy, will be able to absorb a lot of new workers, especially utilizing the demographic bonus that is being experienced by Indonesia until the year 2030," he explained.

To facilitate investment coming into the country, the Government continues to prioritize the spread of industries outside Java, one of which is through the development of priority industrial areas.

In 2020-2024, there are 27 priority industrial areas which are planned, namely 14 on the island of Sumatra, six in Kalimantan, one in Madura, one in Java, three on the Sulawesi and Maluku Islands, one in Papua, and one in West Nusa Tenggara.

"The government is overseeing several investments from the large industrial sector from Taiwan and the United States, including CPC Corporation (Taiwan) in the petrochemical industry sector, LiteMax (Taiwan) in the electronics industry sector and Smart City, Taiwan Sugar Corp (Taiwan) in the sugar industry sector, and UNICAL (US) in the aerospace industry sector," he said.

The Ministry of Industry earlier created new breakthroughs in industrial development by issuing policies that can accelerate national industry development and attract investment, through the creation of the National Industrial Information System (SIINas) among others.

The effort is to support the government's priority program in preparing the Industrial era 4.0, which is in line with the direction of the road map of Making Indonesia 4.0. "We continue to simplify regulations and improve public services through SIINas," Minister of Industry, Airlangga Hartarto, said in a statement at Jakarta Wednesday.

The innovation and simplification in regulations have been carried out in stages by the ministry, the minister revealed.

The strategic step of the ministry is expected to attract more investments so that it can offer more jobs to Indonesians.

"Based on our data, there are already a number of manufacturers who will carry out expansion and relocation plans in Indonesia. They are the transportation, electronics, petrochemical, and oleochemical sectors," the minister said.

Related news: Indonesia's reputation as investment destination must be maintained
Related news: Indonesia's net international investment liability position slides
Related news: Indonesia needs Rp1,000 trillion in investments for growth



Translated by: Sella Panduarsa, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Sri Haryati


https://en.antaranews.com/news/1392...dustrial-sector-set-at-rp351-trillion-in-2020


----------



## Indos

Economics
*Indonesia Short on Policy Ammunition as It Targets Higher Growth*
By 
Karlis Salna
January 6, 2020, 4:00 AM GMT+7

 
Central bank is taking a more cautious approach on rate cuts
 
Fiscal stimulus is also limited by budget deficit ceiling

Indonesia’s government and central bank are running into policy limits as they try to stimulate Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

Read: Indonesia’s Cabinet Is Discussing Relaxing Fiscal Deficit Cap

Economic growth has been hovering around the 5% mark for several years now. The government forecast 5.1% for 2019 -- down from an initial 5.3% -- and sees growth rebounding to as much as 5.6% this year.

*Front-loading*
To support the economy, the central bank cut interest rates by a total of 100 basis points in 2019. It has kept the benchmark rate unchanged at 5% at its past two meetings as the Federal Reserve signals a prolonged pause in U.S. rates.

For its part, the government has been widening the budget deficit and planning to front-load spending in the first quarter to support the economy. Last year’s deficit was projected to come in at about 2.2% of GDP amid a revenue shortfall. The government is targeting a deficit of 1.76% of GDP in 2020, but says it will be flexible on the target.

“On one hand we will continue to maintain prudent debt management, but at the same time we will also be supportive and flexible enough when the economy is under strong pressure coming from the global economy,” Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said in November.

*Deficit Ceiling*
President Joko Widodo has held discussions with the cabinet about adjusting the deficit ceiling, but no immediate change is expected, according to the Finance Ministry.

Economists surveyed by Bloomberg expect the central bank to lower its benchmark rate to 4.75% this year. Inflation, which eased to 3% in November, is forecast to stay within the central bank’s new target of 2%-4%, while the economy is projected to grow about 5%.

“The monetary policy space looks limited,” said Charu Chanana, deputy head of Asia research at Continuum Economics in Singapore. “Fiscal easing is likely to be more effective to lift credit demand, and we see room for the Indonesian government to announce targeted measures despite the revenue and deficit ceiling constraints.”

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...policy-ammunition-as-it-targets-higher-growth


----------



## Nike

Short term strategy is more liberation on daftar negatif investasi, second to obliterate unsupportive acts and law and giving more backed up toward investment. Major transportation sector like railway and energy like electricity should be liberated for foreign and private investor, for railway they can open new access and manage the system in Borneo, Sulawesi or some area in Sumatra just like how private industry operating toll roads.


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Short term strategy is more liberation on daftar negatif investasi, second to obliterate unsupportive acts and law and giving more backed up toward investment. Major transportation sector like railway and energy like electricity should be liberated for foreign and private investor, for railway they can open new access and manage the system in Borneo, Sulawesi or some area in Sumatra just like how private industry operating toll roads.



Better give more easiness for small and medium enterprises to set up office in residential areas so that they can set up office at their home thus reduce operating cost significantly. Currently Jakarta administration relax the regulation and allow companies to set up virtual office to meet the regulation. That is a good policy. But in order to give small and medium enterprises some kind of assurance, the regulation to allow small businesses to have office at residential area and also allow some part at their house being used as office should be made.

Bill gates also started his business from his garage. As long as the business operation doesnt disturb neighbor and spoil environment it should be permitted. The sector that can be benefited from this is IT, financial services, home scale manufacturing, PR services, and others. Many multinationals company actually have been here and exploit our market. Local companies need extra ammunition to compete them, particularly the small and medium size ones.

Making a legal companies like PT is essential particularly for businesses who play in Business market (B2B). Getting financing will also be easier if businesses have become legal.


----------



## Nike

*Government targets Rp89.6 trillion investment in new SEZs*
3 hours ago

Secretary of the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs Susiwijono (Antara News/Dewa Wiguna)

The development of the three new SEZs by 2024-2025 will absorb tens of thousands of workers and is expected to drive the regional economy and society
Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian government is looking for an investment of nearly Rp89.6 trillion in stages in the three special economic zones (SEZs) established through government regulations (PP). "We will evaluate the target every year," Secretary of the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs Susiwijono said in Jakarta, Monday, after submitting a copy of the PP to the relevant regional government and business entities proposing three SEZs, namely Singhasari in East Java, Kendal in Central Java and Likupang in North Sulawesi.

The evaluation was conducted through the National Council of Special Economic Zones covering the achievement targets and the development process, he said.

The development of the three new SEZs by 2024-2025 will absorb tens of thousands of workers and is expected to drive the regional economy and society, Susiwijono explained.

The investment target in the Singhasari Special Economic Zone reached Rp12.5 trillion by employing 6,863 people with businesses such as tourism and the digital economy being rolled out, he revealed.

The special economic zone is expected to become a center for digital economic development by cooperating with several multinational technology companies such as Amazon, IBM, Apple, and Google. The operator of the special economic zone will work with several leading universities in the world.

Meanwhile, the Likupang Special Economic Zone has a gradual investment target of around Rp7.1 trillion, which is engaged in the tourism sector, and can attract around 400 thousand tourists, he said.

The Likupang Special Economic Zone would absorb around 65 thousand workers both directly and indirectly, he estimated.

The Kendal Special Economic Zone has a gradual investment target of around Rp70 trillion with estimated employment of 20 thousand people.

The government targeted the Kendal Special Economic Zone to realize the value of exports in the first year or 2021 of at least US$500 million and import substitution of at least $250 million, he said.

To date, the government has established 15 special economic zones consisting of nine for industry and six for tourism.

Of the 15, 11 of which have operated or have served investors.

The total investment commitment reached Rp88.7 trillion until 2019 from the 11 special economic zones that had been operated with a workforce absorption of around 8,686 people, Susiwijono said.

President Joko Widodo had previously approved the establishment of three new special economic zones through Government Regulation (PP) No. 68 of 2019 for the Singhasari special economic zones in Malang Regency, East Java).

Then there was PP Number 85 Year 2019 for the Kendal special economic zones in Central Java, and PP Number 84 Year 2019 for Likupang special economic zones in North Minahasa District, North Sulawesi. (INE)
*Related news: Government launching two special economic zones in Batam in 2020
Related news: Jokowi believes three SEZs to drive equitable development*

Reporter: Dewa Wiguna, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://en.antaranews.com/news/139232/government-targets-rp896-trillion-investment-in-new-sezs


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's state budget deficit reaches 2.2 percent of GDP*

31 minutes ago





Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati in Jakarta on Tuesday (Jan 7, 2020) made a press statement on state budget 2019 realization. (ANTARA/Astrid Faidlatul Habibah/sh)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's budget deficit during the period from January to December 2019 had reached Rp353 trillion, or 2.2 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP), Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati stated here on Tuesday.

The deficit was higher than the deficit of Rp296 trillion targeted in the 2019 state budget, which would have been 1.84 percent of the GDP.

It was an increase of 31 percent (yoy) from the 2018 deficit of Rp269.4 trillion, equal to 1.82 percent of the GDP, Indrawati remarked.

"Our deficit in 2019 is at the level of 2.2 percent of the GDP to reach Rp353 trillion owing to a shortfall in revenue, while state expenditure can be maintained," she remarked.

The government had booked Rp1,957.2 trillion in revenue last year, or 90.4 percent of the state budget target at Rp2,165.1 trillion.

However, an audit on the State Audit Board (BPK) data has yet to be completed.

"This is the closing data as of December 31, but there might be some changes within the next one or two months since it was still under the audit of the BPK team," she remarked.

The minister noted that the state revenue had risen 0.7 percent (yoy) in comparison with Rp1,943.7 trillion in 2018 in spite of a global economic slowdown.

She expounded that the state revenue in 2019 was accrued from tax revenue of Rp1,545.3 trillion; non-tax revenue, Rp405 trillion; and grants, Rp6.8 trillion.

State expenditure during the period had reached Rp2,310.2 trillion, or 93.9 percent of the state budget target set at Rp2,461.1 trillion, comprising Rp1,498.9 trillion of the central government's expenditure and Rp811.3 trillion of regional transfer and village fund.

Indonesia's budget deficit was lower than Vietnam that had recorded 4.4 percent of the GDP, China, 6.1 percent; South Africa, 6.2 percent; India, 7.5 percent; the United States, 5.6 percent; and Brazil, 7.5 percent of the GDP.

"The government's combined efforts to keep its fiscal deficit has boosted the economy, and despite its wider deficit, it is still far below those of other peer emerging countries," Indrawati

https://en.antaranews.com/news/139283/indonesias-state-budget-deficit-reaches-22-percent-of-gdp


----------



## Nike

*Erick Thohir tugasi enam BUMN bentuk kluster industri manufaktur*
Selasa, 7 Januari 2020 15:12 WIB





Menteri BUMN menugaskan enam perusahaan untuk membentuk kluster industri manufaktur
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Menteri BUMN Erick Thohir menugasi enam perusahaan BUMN untuk membentuk kluster industri manufaktur yang diharapkan bisa selesai tahun 2020.

"Menteri BUMN menugaskan enam perusahaan untuk membentuk kluster industri manufaktur," ujar Direktur Utama PT Barata Indonesia, Fajar Harry Sampurno di Jakarta, Selasa.

Fajar mengatakan keenam perusahaan yang akan membentuk kluster industri manufaktur tersebut terdiri dari Barata, Boma Bisma Indra (BBI), Dok Perkapalan Surabaya (DPS), Dok Kodja Bahari (DKB), Industri Kereta Api (Inka), dan Industri Kapal Indonesia (IKI) dengan Barata sebagai koordinatornya.

"Produksinya macam-macam seperti kapal, turbin, alat-alat berat, pokoknya berkaitan dengan industri produsen alat-alat berat," katanya.

Menurut Fajar, pembentukan kluster itu juga sekaligus untuk melakukan penyehatan dan melakukan konsolidasi.

Dengan demikian keenam perusahaan ini saling sinergi dalam produksi-produksi seperti pembuatan kapal laut, pemeliharaan, mendukung Pertamina untuk percepatan pembangunan kilang, lalu pembangkit untuk PLN.

"Tahapannya kita mengonsolidasikan operasi terlebih dahulu, pemeliharaan, kemudian kita juga mendukung Pertamina untuk percepatan pembangunan kilang, pembangunan pembangkit untuk PLN," ujar Fajar Harry.

Dia juga menambahkan bahwa yang ingin dicapai dari pembentukan kluster ini adalah skala bisnis, efisiensi, pertukaran tenaga kerja, lalu mempercepat rantai teknologi.

Menteri BUMN Erick Thohir, menurut Dirut Barata itu, menargetkan pembentukan kluster industri manufaktur tersebut dapat rampung pada tahun ini.

"Bentuknya mungkin holding, rencana sebelumnya bernama National Shipbuilding and Heavy Industry (NSHI) cuma sekarang dalam surat keputusannya Menteri berganti namanya menjadi kluster industri manufaktur mengingat PT PAL ikut kluster industri pertahanan," ujar Fajar Harry.
Pewarta: Aji Cakti
Editor: Ahmad Wijaya
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/123...m_medium=mobile&utm_campaign=popular_category

National turbine engine should be a priority as many project need turbine engines


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Orang Terkaya Afrika Borong 10.000 Mobil Desa Buatan Indonesia*






*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* — Salah satu pengusaha terkaya asal Afrika akan membeli 10.000 unit mobil pedesaan Indonesia, yaitu Alat Mekanis Multiguna Pedesaan ( AMMDes), untuk dipasarkan ke Nigeria.

Direktur Industri Maritim, Alat Transportasi, dan Alat Pertahanan Kementerian Perindustrian Putu Juli Ardika mengatakan, pembelian mobil desa itu melalui perusahaan Dangote Group, milik Aliko Dangote yang merupakan miliarder asal Afrika.

"Jadi Dangote Group itu dia sangat berminat untuk melakukan impor, untuk _customer_-nya di sana," ucap Putu di Kementerian Perindustrian, Jakarta, Senin (6/1/2020).

*Baca juga: Harta Turun Rp 140 Triliun, Jeff Bezos Tetap Jadi Orang Terkaya di Dunia*

Putu menjelaskan, pengusaha Afrika tersebut tertarik dengan AMMDes yang merupakan mobil desa dengan fungsi penyedia air, pengolahan kasava, dan penanganan biji-bijian.

"Timnya Dangote akhir Januari ini akan mengecek tiga unit _sample_ untuk dibawa ke sana," ucapnya.

Rencananya, ekspor mobil tersebut akan dilakukan secara bertahap selama lima tahun, dengan tahun ini dan tahun depan direncanakan akan ekspor sebanyak 1.000 unit.

"Mudah-mudahan tahun ini sama tahun depan itu bisa 1.000 (unit), bertahap, lima tahunlah," ucapnya.

*Baca juga: Ini Kakek Terkaya Se-Indonesia, Dulunya Jualan Sabun Keliling*

Dilansir dari _Bloomberg,_ Dangote Group merupakan perusahaan yang fokus bergerak di bidang industri seperti semen dan komoditas gula serta tepung.

Perusahaan ini memiliki daerah operasi di Nigeria dan sejumlah negara di Afrika, termasuk Benin, Kamerun, Togo, Ghana, Afrika Selatan, dan Zambia.

Pendiri Dangote Group yaitu Aliko Dangote, merupakan pria terkaya Afrika, yang memiliki kekayaan 4,3 miliar dollar AS pada tahun 2019, yang menjadikannya 100 pria terkaya di dunia pada Bloomberg Billionaires Index.

https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...ng-10000-mobil-desa-buatan-indonesia?page=all

Indonesia will export 10.000 unit AMMDes car to Nigeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi to Leave for UAE to Secure Rp163tn Investment Deal*
Translator: 
*Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
8 January 2020 08:51 WIB

Jokowi” Widodo is scheduled to witness the signing of the investment agreement with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) in Abu Dhabi on January 13, said Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi.

According to Minister Retno, the President will depart to UAE on January 11.

“This is the President’s first [overseas] visit in 2020 for a bilateral meeting. The meeting will take place in Abu Dhabi and Dubai,” said Retno at the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Investment Office, on Tuesday, January 7.

Ads by Kiosked

The UAE reportedly committed to investing US$18.8 billion or Rp163 trillion to Indonesia’s multiple sectors. The figure was lower than previously said by the Coordinating Minister of Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan.

Luhut said the investment amounted to US$20 billion, which would be prioritized to the energy sector.

Four energy projects to be funded worth US$16 billion include two oil refineries of Balongan and Balikpapan that will be developed by state-run oil and gas firm Pertamina, the floating photovoltaic (PV) power plant by state-run electricity firm PLN, and a project of state-run mining company Inalum. For the initial stage, the UAE would disburse fresh funds worth US$3.9 billion.

FRANCISCA CHRISTY ROSANA
https://en.tempo.co/read/1292444/jokowi-to-leave-for-uae-to-secure-rp163tn-investment-deal


----------



## Indos

*Nigerian conglomerate Dangote to purchase 10,000 Indonesian-made rural vehicles: Ministry*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, January 8, 2020 / 09:12 am




A visitor examines a multifunctional pickup truck at Kiat Motor’s workshop in Klaten, Central Java. The vehicle, also known as the AMMdes, is the product of an Industry Ministry-sponsored program to provide more affordable means of transportation to rural people. (Antara/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho)


A billionaire from Africa plans to purchase 10,000 Indonesian-made light pickup trucks, called the rural multipurpose mechanical tool (AMMDes), to be marketed in Nigeria.

The Industry Ministry’s director of maritime industry, transportation equipment and defense equipment, Putu Juli Ardika, said the vehicles would be purchased by Aliko Dangote through his company Dangote Group.

“Dangote Group is very interested in importing [the trucks] for its customers in Africa,” Putu said as quoted by _kompas.com _on Monday.

Putu stated that Dangote was interested in the multipurpose vehicle for to its ability to carry water and cassava and seed processors.

“Dangote’s team will check three units as a sample to be brought to Africa at the end of January,” Putu said.

The trucks are set to be exported over five years, with 1,000 units to be exported this year and next year.

Dangote Group is a Nigerian-based enterprise that operates in fields such as cement, sugar and flour production. The company operates in Nigeria and other African countries such as Benin, Cameroon, Togo, Ghana, South Africa and Zambia. With a net worth of US$4.3 billion, Dangote is Africa’s richest man and one of the word’s 100 richest men according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index. (dpk)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-ministry.html?src=mostviewed&pg=more-article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

World Bank projected Indonesian economy to grow at 5.1 percent in this year 2020. 

http://pubdocs.worldbank.org/en/422...spects-January-2020-Regional-Overview-EAP.pdf


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia asks Japan to invest in islands near waters disputed with China*
JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo on Friday asked Japan to step up investment in fisheries and energy in some of its South China Sea islands following a stand-off with China in waters that China claims in the area.

Widodo made the request for Japan to consider economic opportunities in the Natuna islands during a visit to Jakarta by Japanese Foreign Minister Toshimitsu Motegi, the president’s office said in a statement.

“I want to invite Japan to invest in Natuna,” he told Motegi, adding that Japan was one of Indonesia’s major economic partners.

Widodo visited Natuna on Wednesday to assert Indonesia’s sovereignty over the cluster of islands and the waters around them, after reports Chinese coastguard and fishing vessels had entered Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone several times since last month.

China has not claimed the Natuna islands themselves but says it has nearby fishing rights within a self-proclaimed Nine-Dash Line - a line on Chinese maps that it says shows its territory and waters.

The line loops far south from China and includes most of the South China Sea, but it is a claim that is not recognized internationally. Vietnam, the Philippines, Brunei, Malaysia and Taiwan have rival claims in the South China Sea.


Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi told reporters Widodo had asked Japan to invest in fisheries, energy and tourism in Natuna.

“We also agreed to strengthen coastguard coordination,” he said.

Indonesia had stepped up air and sea patrols in the area and summoned China’s ambassador over the appearance of the ships. An Indonesian military spokesman said the vessels left the area after Widodo’s trip.

China says it is in contact with Indonesia through diplomatic channels to resolve differences and uphold stability in the region.

Motegi, speaking through a translator after a meeting with Marsudi, did not refer to China but said Japan was wary about the situation in the South China.

“We shared a serious concern regarding efforts to change with force the status quo unilaterally and we confirmed continuing close collaboration,” he said.

Japan last year gave Indonesia 100 billion rupiah ($7.26 million) to build a fish market in Natuna, which will be named Tsukiji after the famous Tokyo market, media reported.

Construction of the market in Natuna, and markets on other Indonesian islands, will begin this year, Motegi said.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*purchase seven vessels worth $67 million*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, January 8, 2020 / 12:30 pm



An oil tanker is seen at the Jose refinery cargo terminal in Venezuela in this undated photo. (Reuters/Jorge Silva)
Shipping company PT Humpuss Intermoda Transportasi plans to purchase seven vessels worth US$67 million in 2020, according to an executive.

President director Budi Haryono said at the company's annual press briefing on Dec. 30 that it would buy one floating storage regasification unit (FSRU) — a special ship for the conversion of liquefied natural gas (LNG) back into gas for distribution — worth around $50 million, two chemical tankers worth $10 million and four offshore support vessels worth $1.5 million each.

The publicly listed company is operating at least 84 vessels, of which around 40 are owned by its partners. Most of them are oil and gas tankers.

In 2019, the company bought one chemical tanker, fewer than the five vessels planned.

"The planned purchase in 2020 depends on the availability of the vessels in accordance with our preferred specifications and budget allocations,” Budi said.

The planned purchase, to be financed by the company's cash and bank loans, was part of its efforts to expand to energy distribution, he said.

Humpuss announced in 2018 that it planned to become an energy distributor.

Director Taufik Agustono said the company's expansion to gas distribution through an FSRU was in line with the government's policy to encourage more use of natural gas and less use of oil.

"Facilities in the energy supply chain are not adequate enough yet to support the government's policy. We're helping the government to prepare it," he said.

As the company has been involved in gas shipping for 30 years, it will support the energy supply chain by procuring an FSRU for gas storage and distribution, Taufik added.

In 2017, Humpuss invested in the procurement of an FSRU for the 1,760-megawatt (MW) Java I gas steam power plant (PLTGU) in West Java, in a consortium with state-owned energy company Pertamina and Japanese trading companies Marubeni and Sojitz. The plant was established with an investment of $1.8 billion.

Humpuss, according to president commissioner Theo Lekatompessy, was also in the process of securing an investment deal to procure an FSRU facility and to provide a shipping vessel for a power generation project in North Sulawesi.

Theo told reporters that the planned FSRU purchase was part of the company’s efforts to add a new source of revenue. 

The company was eyeing a 20-percent increase in its revenue in 2020 from $85.9 million estimated for 2019, Budi said.

The 2019 revenue was 5 percent higher than $81.8 million in 2018 but was 11 percent lower than the targeted $96.8 million. 

Out of the company’s 2019 revenue, 35 percent was contributed by LNG shipping, 22 percent by oil shipping and 21 percent by chemicals shipping.

Budi acknowledged that the low revenue growth was mainly caused by the postponement of some projects as stakeholders were in wait-and-see mode on account of the presidential election in April.

However, the growth rate of Humpuss' revenue was actually far higher than the average revenue growth of 1.43 percent for the overall shipping industry.

"We expect that LNG shipping will continue to be the main sector driving our revenue growth next year because the business opportunity is big," Theo told reporters.

Theo said the FSRU operation for the Java I project in 2021 was expected to become a major source of revenue. (dfr)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-purchase-seven-vessels-worth-67-million.html


----------



## HannibalBarca

jek_sperrow said:


> *Orang Terkaya Afrika Borong 10.000 Mobil Desa Buatan Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* — Salah satu pengusaha terkaya asal Afrika akan membeli 10.000 unit mobil pedesaan Indonesia, yaitu Alat Mekanis Multiguna Pedesaan ( AMMDes), untuk dipasarkan ke Nigeria.
> 
> Direktur Industri Maritim, Alat Transportasi, dan Alat Pertahanan Kementerian Perindustrian Putu Juli Ardika mengatakan, pembelian mobil desa itu melalui perusahaan Dangote Group, milik Aliko Dangote yang merupakan miliarder asal Afrika.
> 
> "Jadi Dangote Group itu dia sangat berminat untuk melakukan impor, untuk _customer_-nya di sana," ucap Putu di Kementerian Perindustrian, Jakarta, Senin (6/1/2020).
> 
> *Baca juga: Harta Turun Rp 140 Triliun, Jeff Bezos Tetap Jadi Orang Terkaya di Dunia*
> 
> Putu menjelaskan, pengusaha Afrika tersebut tertarik dengan AMMDes yang merupakan mobil desa dengan fungsi penyedia air, pengolahan kasava, dan penanganan biji-bijian.
> 
> "Timnya Dangote akhir Januari ini akan mengecek tiga unit _sample_ untuk dibawa ke sana," ucapnya.
> 
> Rencananya, ekspor mobil tersebut akan dilakukan secara bertahap selama lima tahun, dengan tahun ini dan tahun depan direncanakan akan ekspor sebanyak 1.000 unit.
> 
> "Mudah-mudahan tahun ini sama tahun depan itu bisa 1.000 (unit), bertahap, lima tahunlah," ucapnya.
> 
> *Baca juga: Ini Kakek Terkaya Se-Indonesia, Dulunya Jualan Sabun Keliling*
> 
> Dilansir dari _Bloomberg,_ Dangote Group merupakan perusahaan yang fokus bergerak di bidang industri seperti semen dan komoditas gula serta tepung.
> 
> Perusahaan ini memiliki daerah operasi di Nigeria dan sejumlah negara di Afrika, termasuk Benin, Kamerun, Togo, Ghana, Afrika Selatan, dan Zambia.
> 
> Pendiri Dangote Group yaitu Aliko Dangote, merupakan pria terkaya Afrika, yang memiliki kekayaan 4,3 miliar dollar AS pada tahun 2019, yang menjadikannya 100 pria terkaya di dunia pada Bloomberg Billionaires Index.
> 
> https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...ng-10000-mobil-desa-buatan-indonesia?page=all
> 
> Indonesia will export 10.000 unit AMMDes car to Nigeria.





Indos said:


> *Nigerian conglomerate Dangote to purchase 10,000 Indonesian-made rural vehicles: Ministry*
> 
> News Desk
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Wed, January 8, 2020 / 09:12 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visitor examines a multifunctional pickup truck at Kiat Motor’s workshop in Klaten, Central Java. The vehicle, also known as the AMMdes, is the product of an Industry Ministry-sponsored program to provide more affordable means of transportation to rural people. (Antara/Aloysius Jarot Nugroho)
> 
> 
> A billionaire from Africa plans to purchase 10,000 Indonesian-made light pickup trucks, called the rural multipurpose mechanical tool (AMMDes), to be marketed in Nigeria.
> 
> The Industry Ministry’s director of maritime industry, transportation equipment and defense equipment, Putu Juli Ardika, said the vehicles would be purchased by Aliko Dangote through his company Dangote Group.
> 
> “Dangote Group is very interested in importing [the trucks] for its customers in Africa,” Putu said as quoted by _kompas.com _on Monday.
> 
> Putu stated that Dangote was interested in the multipurpose vehicle for to its ability to carry water and cassava and seed processors.
> 
> “Dangote’s team will check three units as a sample to be brought to Africa at the end of January,” Putu said.
> 
> The trucks are set to be exported over five years, with 1,000 units to be exported this year and next year.
> 
> Dangote Group is a Nigerian-based enterprise that operates in fields such as cement, sugar and flour production. The company operates in Nigeria and other African countries such as Benin, Cameroon, Togo, Ghana, South Africa and Zambia. With a net worth of US$4.3 billion, Dangote is Africa’s richest man and one of the word’s 100 richest men according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index. (dpk)
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-ministry.html?src=mostviewed&pg=more-article



Such manufacturers should target the North African region... Where such type of "products" are extremely needed.
unfortunately... you guys aren't present out here as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Well Oiled: Indonesia Spares No Time With B40 Biodiesel Mix*
BY DIANA MARISKA

JANUARY 09, 2020

Jakarta. Indonesia continues its research and trial on a diesel fuel replacement, aiming for nationwide usage of B40, a mix of 40 percent palm-oil based biofuel and diesel fuel by next year, the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry said on Thursday.

The B40 is part of a medium-term strategy to reduce the country's dependence on expensive import of fossil fuel. The program will also ensure steady demand for crude palm oil (CPO) if the European Union goes ahead with its plan to ban import of palm-oil based biofuel in the next few years.

Indonesia released an earlier version of the fuel mix, the B20, early last year and made it a mandatory substitute for regular diesel fuel. The upgraded B30 program was just released last month.

The B40 has already had a trial run with an official release slated for next year.

Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Arifin Tasrif said on Thursday that some engines encountered problems with their filter during the trial. However, the minister assured this was the natural effect of the rust-removing biofuel. After some time the engine would become cleaner and run more smoothly.

Djoko Siswanto, the director general of oil and gas at the ministry, said the government's main challenge now is to manage the logistics and supply chain to ensure a constant stream of the B40.

"We are selecting the most suitable [sources] for the green fuel CPO and identifying the best refineries," he said.

Waiting for new refineries to be built to produce biofuel in large enough quantity to replace regular diesel would take too long. So for now the government is relying on existing refineries close to CPO sources to produce the biofuel, Djoko said.

The biofuel program is expected to cut $4.5 billion in diesel fuel import this year. This expected to improve the country's trade balance which went down into the red last year.

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo also said the biofuel program provides a cushion for Indonesia in the face of EU's palm oil restrictions.

"The European Union wants to ban our palm oil, but we are calm. We'll use it ourselves. Why should we export there?" Jokowi said on Thursday.

Today, Indonesian palm oil accounts for about half of Europe's CPO market. The EU imports an average of 3.6 million tons of Indonesian palm oil worth 2.3 billion euros ($2.6 billion) every year in the past five years.

"We are implementing a new business strategy so we won't have to depend on other countries again," Jokowi said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/well-oiled-indonesia-spares-no-time-with-b40-biodiesel-mix


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> Such manufacturers should target the North African region... Where such type of "products" are extremely needed.
> unfortunately... you guys aren't present out here as a whole.



As far as i know Indonesia business presence in MENA region is limited in and around Egypt and Maroko due to historical reason. Tunisia and Algeria, our business rep. dont have much connection there except in energy business so far there is push in Ministry of foreign affairs to made large scale push toward Africa including MENA region but the base for their effort will be started from Maroko and Egypt. Meanwhile, Nigeria is one of Indonesia target for business and investment due to their potential

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

HannibalBarca said:


> Such manufacturers should target the North African region... Where such type of "products" are extremely needed.
> unfortunately... you guys aren't present out here as a whole.



As said by @Nike our foreign minister will try to fill the area where our businesses are not present. Starting at this year our foreign minister office will be actively promote our product and do economic diplomacy around the world.

I also think many of our businesses dont have marketing office in MENA region. And since not many MENA region people who live in Indonesia, it then create difficulty to link Indonesia businesses with MENA market. I actually have a friend who are partnered with Turkish living in Indonesia to exports Indonesian (arang) carbon to Turkey. Without that Turkish guy, it is impossible to do that since he is the one who has connection in Turkey that will sell that carbon to Turkish market.

One thing that make Chinese products are so successful IMO is because of the present of Chinese diaspora around the world that channel mainland Chinese products to their new home country. Many of their diaspora are also business people. I have a friend from England, for example, who said Chinese businesses are quite thriving there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Indos said:


> As said by @Nike our foreign minister will try to fill the area where our businesses are not present. Starting at this year our foreign minister office will be actively promote our product and do economic diplomacy around the world.
> 
> I also think many of our businesses dont have marketing office in MENA region. And since not many MENA region people who live in Indonesia, it then create difficulty to link Indonesia businesses with MENA market. I actually have a friend who are partnered with Turkish living in Indonesia to exports Indonesian (arang) carbon to Turkey. Without that Turkish guy, it is impossible to do that since he is the one who has connection in Turkey that will sell that carbon to Turkish market.
> 
> One thing that make Chinese products are so successful IMO is because of the present of Chinese diaspora around the world that channel mainland Chinese products to their new home country. Many of their diaspora are also business people. I have a friend from England, for example, who said Chinese businesses are quite thriving there.



Yes, having a connection/partner is useful to expend market.
But a platform can be a stopgap in that aspect.
Where per exemple Alibaba alike platforms are widely used for manufacturers prospect/choice or just as a market window.


----------



## Indos

HannibalBarca said:


> Yes, having a connection/partner is useful to expend market.
> But a platform can be a stopgap in that aspect.
> Where per exemple Alibaba alike platforms are widely used for manufacturers prospect/choice or just as a market window.



Yup, actually one of our unicorn company, Bukalapak, has started to do global last year. This is the news from May 2019.

*BukaGlobal aims to connect 4 million traders with regional customers*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, May 27, 2019 / 04:09 pm




Bukalapak cofounder and president Fajrin Rasyid (right) and Indonesian Embassy to Malaysia economic counselor Harry Rusmana Irawan pose after the introduction of BukaGlobal in Malaysia. (Courtesy of /Bukalapak)

Bukalapak has expanded its business to a number of neighboring countries – Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Taiwan and Brunei Darussalam – through its global brand BukaGlobal.

Rahmat Fitra Wibowo, Bukalapak corporate communications supervisor, said with BukaGlobal, Bukalapak aimed to connect 4 million traders in Indonesia with customers in those countries.

“This expansion is to reaffirm Bukalapak's mission to support the growth of small and medium enterprises (SMEs) in Indonesia,” Rahmat said in a press statement received on Monday.

Fajrin Rasyid, Bukalapak cofounder and president, introduced BukaGlobal to customers in Malaysia recently. He was welcomed by the economic counselor at the Indonesian Embassy to Malaysia, Harry Rusmana Irawan.

Rahmat said the operation of BukaGlobal in Malaysia was expected to boost the sales of products of Indonesian SMEs.

Since May 20, he said, customers could order products from BukaGlobal with delivery times of between six and 11 days. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-million-traders-with-regional-customers.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Indos said:


> Yup, actually one of our unicorn company, Bukalapak, has started to do global last year. This is the news from May 2019.
> 
> *BukaGlobal aims to connect 4 million traders with regional customers*
> 
> News Desk
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Mon, May 27, 2019 / 04:09 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukalapak cofounder and president Fajrin Rasyid (right) and Indonesian Embassy to Malaysia economic counselor Harry Rusmana Irawan pose after the introduction of BukaGlobal in Malaysia. (Courtesy of /Bukalapak)
> 
> Bukalapak has expanded its business to a number of neighboring countries – Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Taiwan and Brunei Darussalam – through its global brand BukaGlobal.
> 
> Rahmat Fitra Wibowo, Bukalapak corporate communications supervisor, said with BukaGlobal, Bukalapak aimed to connect 4 million traders in Indonesia with customers in those countries.
> 
> “This expansion is to reaffirm Bukalapak's mission to support the growth of small and medium enterprises (SMEs) in Indonesia,” Rahmat said in a press statement received on Monday.
> 
> Fajrin Rasyid, Bukalapak cofounder and president, introduced BukaGlobal to customers in Malaysia recently. He was welcomed by the economic counselor at the Indonesian Embassy to Malaysia, Harry Rusmana Irawan.
> 
> Rahmat said the operation of BukaGlobal in Malaysia was expected to boost the sales of products of Indonesian SMEs.
> 
> Since May 20, he said, customers could order products from BukaGlobal with delivery times of between six and 11 days. (bbn)
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-million-traders-with-regional-customers.html



Interesting, Hope they push it to a global market opening as soon as possible.
Since Alibaba is in the optic of opening it's Platform integration to even more countries in the coming years, therefore hoping to make it a Global supplier center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia is trying to explore more economic cooperation with African countries, with the Indonesia Africa Forum and Indonesia-Africa Infrastructure dialogue 2019.





https://iaf.kemlu.go.id/
https://iaid.kemlu.go.id/


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Receives IDR 10 Trillion Foreign Capital in January *
_10 January 2020 22:48 WIB_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Bank Indonesia (BI) Governor Perry Warjiyo said that Indonesia has received IDR 10.1 trillion in foreign capital as of January 9, 2020, which he argued was due to the improving level of trust from global investors.

"Update on Indonesia's foreign portfolio inflow as of January 9 is IDR 10.1 trillion, comprising IDR of 10 trillion in state securities; IDR 1,3 trillion in shares, and several drops in SBI. This shows a large amount of foreign capital entering Indonesia and the confidence shown by investors," said the BI governor on Friday, January 10, 2020.

According to Perry, the forecast on the flow of foreign capital will further strengthen Indonesia's first-quarter of 2020.

Other than the improving foreign investors' confidence, the Bank Indonesia governor said the Indonesian financial market portfolio result will yield attractiveness compared to other countries, as the large flow of investments will invite more foreign capitals to Indonesia.

https://en.tempo.co/read/1293663/indonesia-receives-idr-10-trillion-foreign-capital-in-january

+++


*SoftBank’s Son Wants to Help Indonesia Build a New Smart Capital*
_10 January 2020_

SoftBank Group has joined a growing list of global investors keen to participate in building a new $34 billion capital in Indonesia.

SoftBank Chief Executive and founder Masayoshi Son met Indonesian President Joko Widodo in Jakarta on Friday and expressed the serial investor’s interest in being part of the project. Son, who met the president for a second time in six months, said SoftBank wanted to support the building of a smart and green city loaded with artificial intelligence, although didn’t say how much his group would invest.

Indonesia is set to begin construction of the new capital on Borneo island as Widodo seeks to ease pressure on the congested and sinking Jakarta, the current capital. Regular flooding in the Jakarta metropolitan area, home to almost 30 million people, and the need to spread economic growth beyond the main Java island have prompted Jokowi, as the president is known, to fast-track the capital relocation.

The new city will be dotted with world-class educational institutions, modern hospitals, botanical gardens and backed by a environmentally-friendly transportation system with only electric vehicles, according to officials. Investors from China, the Middle East and the U.S. have shown interest in developing the city, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan has said.

“We didn’t discuss specific numbers,” Son told reporters. The discussion with Jokowi centered around building a smart city using the newest technology that will be green and supported by lots of artificial intelligence, he said.

SoftBank’s investment in the new capital will be in addition to the $2 billion the group has committed for the development of electric vehicles and renewable energy sectors in Indonesia, Son said.

The government has identified about 256,000 hectares of land on the island of Borneo for the yet-to-be-named capital -- about four times the size of Jakarta. Jokowi is counting on private and state-owned entities to bear about 80% of the cost of building the capital. Authorities plan to begin construction of the new city by the end of 2020 and relocate the capital in phases from 2024.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-to-help-indonesia-build-a-new-smart-capital

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to allow rupiah to strengthen, not targeting any level*

FOREX
Friday, 10 Jan 2020

3:47 PM MYT










Bank Indonesia (BI) "will give room for the rupiah to strengthen along with market mechanisms. Fundamentally, the rupiah is not yet overvalued," Nanang Hendarsah, who heads the monetary management department, told Reuters in a text message.

JAKARTA: Indonesia's central bank will allow the rupiah to strengthen in line with market movements, but will not target any level, a senior official said on Friday following the currency's rise to an over 18-month high.

Bank Indonesia (BI) "will give room for the rupiah to strengthen along with market mechanisms. Fundamentally, the rupiah is not yet overvalued," Nanang Hendarsah, who heads the monetary management department, told Reuters in a text message.


BI is not targeting any level, but will aim to prevent the rupiah's movements becoming volatile, he added.

The rupiah rose as much as 0.76% on Friday to 13,740 a dollar, leading gains in most Asian currencies on easing U.S.-Iran tensions. The currencies hit their lows this week after a military conflict between the two sides prompted investors to favour safe haven assets.


Governor Perry Warjiyo earlier told reporters that the rupiah's appreciation to around 13,750 a dollar was a reflection of Indonesia's sound economic fundamentals, and the Indonesian currency firmed further after that.

"Our economic fundamentals show that economic growth will be stronger and inflation low while stability is maintained," he said.

Warjiyo also credited a "quite high" supply of U.S. dollar onshore from exporters and capital inflows for the rupiah's strength. A net total of 10.1 trillion rupiah ($734 million) had been invested in Indonesian bonds and equities this year as of Jan. 9, he said.

Friday's gain was the rupiah's biggest intraday rise in over four months and the unit is set to gain about 1.3% for the week, the best weekly performance in an year.

The governor's comments, plus the easing in U.S.-Iran tensions this week only added to investors' enthusiasm for the high-yielding currency, said Khoon Goh, head of Asia research at ANZ.

"It's quite clear from their comments that they are not going to stand in the way of further rupiah appreciation," he said.

"(The bank's) view is still that the rupiah is undervalued, and if you look at the Indonesian macro fundamentals, it's pretty stable...the rupiah offers very attractive yield and that continues to be very attractive for investors."

In 2019, BI cut its main policy rate four times by 100 basis points (bps) and relaxed lending rules in an easing cycle aimed at lifting GDP growth.

Last year's rate cuts rolled back some of the 175 bps that BI had increased its policy rate by in 2018, when it sought to stem capital outflows.

The governor has previously said BI will continue its accommodative policy in 2020. ($1=13,760 rupiah) - Reuters


https://www.thestar.com.my/business...o-strengthen-not-targeting-any-level#cxrecs_s


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *Indonesia to allow rupiah to strengthen, not targeting any level*
> 
> FOREX
> Friday, 10 Jan 2020
> 
> 3:47 PM MYT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank Indonesia (BI) "will give room for the rupiah to strengthen along with market mechanisms. Fundamentally, the rupiah is not yet overvalued," Nanang Hendarsah, who heads the monetary management department, told Reuters in a text message.
> 
> JAKARTA: Indonesia's central bank will allow the rupiah to strengthen in line with market movements, but will not target any level, a senior official said on Friday following the currency's rise to an over 18-month high.
> 
> Bank Indonesia (BI) "will give room for the rupiah to strengthen along with market mechanisms. Fundamentally, the rupiah is not yet overvalued," Nanang Hendarsah, who heads the monetary management department, told Reuters in a text message.
> 
> 
> BI is not targeting any level, but will aim to prevent the rupiah's movements becoming volatile, he added.
> 
> The rupiah rose as much as 0.76% on Friday to 13,740 a dollar, leading gains in most Asian currencies on easing U.S.-Iran tensions. The currencies hit their lows this week after a military conflict between the two sides prompted investors to favour safe haven assets.
> 
> 
> Governor Perry Warjiyo earlier told reporters that the rupiah's appreciation to around 13,750 a dollar was a reflection of Indonesia's sound economic fundamentals, and the Indonesian currency firmed further after that.
> 
> "Our economic fundamentals show that economic growth will be stronger and inflation low while stability is maintained," he said.
> 
> Warjiyo also credited a "quite high" supply of U.S. dollar onshore from exporters and capital inflows for the rupiah's strength. A net total of 10.1 trillion rupiah ($734 million) had been invested in Indonesian bonds and equities this year as of Jan. 9, he said.
> 
> Friday's gain was the rupiah's biggest intraday rise in over four months and the unit is set to gain about 1.3% for the week, the best weekly performance in an year.
> 
> The governor's comments, plus the easing in U.S.-Iran tensions this week only added to investors' enthusiasm for the high-yielding currency, said Khoon Goh, head of Asia research at ANZ.
> 
> "It's quite clear from their comments that they are not going to stand in the way of further rupiah appreciation," he said.
> 
> "(The bank's) view is still that the rupiah is undervalued, and if you look at the Indonesian macro fundamentals, it's pretty stable...the rupiah offers very attractive yield and that continues to be very attractive for investors."
> 
> In 2019, BI cut its main policy rate four times by 100 basis points (bps) and relaxed lending rules in an easing cycle aimed at lifting GDP growth.
> 
> Last year's rate cuts rolled back some of the 175 bps that BI had increased its policy rate by in 2018, when it sought to stem capital outflows.
> 
> The governor has previously said BI will continue its accommodative policy in 2020. ($1=13,760 rupiah) - Reuters
> 
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/business...o-strengthen-not-targeting-any-level#cxrecs_s



If Rupiah can hit the 12,000 barrier is all the best, we can import more raw material for our manufacturing industry cheaper (like chemical compounds for drugs, iron ingots, oil and gas) and bring more confident for local industry to invest abroad


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> If Rupiah can hit the 12,000 barrier is all the best, we can import more raw material for our manufacturing industry cheaper (like chemical compounds for drugs, iron ingots, oil and gas) and bring more confident for local industry to invest abroad



This strength is caused by much improvement on our trade balance and stable economic growth last year which is predicted by world bank to reach 5.0 percent. If we can continue the positive trend in trade balance then we will likely to post surplus this year that will further strengthen Rupiah.

I dont think we can reach 12.000 per dollar this year since I bet Bank of Indonesia will not allow that to happen. That 12.000 barrier IMO can only be surpassed at best within 3 years time frame, assuming our economy going well with growing trade surplus and 5-5.5 percent growth rate along the years.

Reaching 13.000 Rupiah in the end of this year IMO is quite possible since in the middle of last year Rupiah stand at 14.200 per dollar and in the beginning of this year it get appreciated into 13.760 per dollar, thus around 500 dollar chance. 

This good news has made world bank change our economic outlook in 2020 into much more positive in tone. In the middle of last year world bank actually warned Indonesia about possible capital outflow amid deteriorating Rupiah value during that period that can create some kind of financial crisis. Alhamdulillah that prediction is not true.

With stronger Rupiah, it also mean our defense program like KFX/IFX and submarine acquisition get stronger financial backing. Weak Rupiah is actually the main reason of why government try to renegotiate KFX/IFX program by trying to reduce its commitment from 20 % into 15 %. Even there is plan to use barter to finance the program. So with this current economic condition, there is no reason for government to backing down from its previous commitment in KFX/IFX program.

Hopefully finance department also allow defense minister to sign for 3 additional Changbogo contract, as we know finance minister is the one who become the hurdle for the contract signing by saying the loan interest rate is too high. We need this contract to be signed since this project will give PT PAL more capability in building submarine as the last submarine will be fully build in PT PAL facility. PT Barata has also had new factory that can handle submarine steel manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*INVESTASI*
*Indonesia jadi target investasi U.S. International Development Finance Corporation*
Sabtu, 11 Januari 2020 | 15:25 WIB












Reporter: Abdul Basith | Editor: Yoyok

KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. U.S. International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) menjadikan Indonesia sebagai negara pertama tujuan investasi mereka.

DFC merupakan lembaga pengganti Overseas Private Investment Corporation (OPIC). DFC memiliki dana untuk pembangunan di negara berkembang sebesar US$ 60 miliar atau setara Rp 828 triliun (kurs Rp 13.800)

Baca Juga: Softbank Group siap gelontorkan investasi hingga Rp 1.380 triliun di ibu kota baru

"Ini baru pertama kali dibentuk dan saya langsung berkunjung ke Indonesia," ujar CEO Adam Boehler usai bertemu Jokowi di Istana Merdeka, Jumat (10/1).

DFC sendiri memiliki tujuan untuk mengerek Produk Domestik Bruto (PDB). Oleh karena itu, DFC akan melakukan investasi do sejumlah sektor.

Antara lain adalah energi, infrastruktur dan kesehatan. Seluruh investasi DFC akan didorong untuk menggunakan teknologi tinggi. "Miliaran dolar ya (investasinya), dan nanti kita juga akan menyusun daftar investasi potensial apa saja," terang Adam.

Baca Juga: Softbank tertarik berinvestasi di ibu kota baru, sektor ini yang dibidik

Angka miliaran dolar itu merupakan katalisator yang akan meningkatkan penghasilan. Ditargetkan investasi tersebut akan berkembang hingga empat sampai lima kali lipat.

Sebelumnya juga Jokowi menerima komitmen investasi tersebut. Jokowi bilang pembangunan infrastruktur masih akan berlanjut pada periode kedua kepemimpinannya.

"Pemerintah membutuhkan investasi untuk pengembangan infrastruktur seperti jalan tol, bandara, pelabuhan, infrastruktur energi, dan teknologi digital," jelas Jokowi.

Baca Juga: Industri perbankan diramal masih punya prospek cerah di tahun ini

Oleh karena itu, Indonesia juga memperbaiki iklim investasi. Sehingga nantinya akan lebih bersahabat dengan investasi melalui undang undang_ omnibus law_ yang sedang dikerjakan saat ini.

Investasi pembangunan infrastruktur diperlukan oleh Indonesia. Hal itu untuk memperkecil jurang infrastruktur serta meningkatkan daya saing.

https://m.kontan.co.id/news/indones...onal-development-finance-corporation?page=all

*Jepang Siapkan US$3 Miliar untuk Investasi di Asean*
11 Jan 2020, 01:01 WIB - Oleh: Rustam Agus

_




/Antara
*Bisnis.com,* JAKARTA - Pemerintah Jepang menargetkan investasi sebesar tiga miliar dolar AS atau sekitar Rp41 triliun untuk kawasan Perhimpunan Bangsa-bangsa Asia Tenggara (Asean)

“Jepang berkeinginan untuk memobilisasi dana sebesar tiga miliar dolar AS selama tiga tahun dalam periode 2020 hingga 2022,” kata Menteri Luar Negeri Jepang Motegi Toshimitsu saat kunjungan resmi ke Sekretariat Asean di Jakarta, Jumat.

Lebih lanjut ia menjelaskan bahwa dana tersebut bisa disalurkan untuk sektor pemerintahan maupun swasta sebagai dana kerja sama ekonomi yang berlandaskan pada prinsip “mengumpulkan kearifan”.

Prinsip itu merupakan satu dari tiga kebijakan luar negeri baru Jepang terhadap ASEAN, yang dimaksudkan untuk mengakomodasi beragam kearifan yang dimiliki oleh negara-negara anggota ASEAN.

“Antara lain melalui JICA (Badan Kerja Sama Internasional Jepang) yang bersedia memberikan dana penanaman modal dan pinjaman sebesar 1,2 miliar dolar AS,” kata Motegi menambahkan.

Investasi tersebut ditujukan untuk dana penanaman modal dan pinjaman proyek infrastruktur berkualitas tinggi di kawasan ASEAN, antara lain pembangkit listrik, pembangunan perkotaan, transportasi, serta komunikasi dan informasi.

Motegi mencontohkan mass rapid transit atau MRT di Jakarta sebagai kerja sama infrastruktur Indonesia dan Jepang yang bukan sekadar membangun jalur kereta bawah tanah, namun juga mengaktifkan transportasi metropolitan ibu kota terintegrasi.

“Merealisasikan pembenahan infrastruktur berkualitas tinggi tidak cukup dengan dana dan teknologi dari pihak pemberi, tapi memerlukan ide proaktif negara bersangkutan sesuai situasi di lapangan,” ujar Motegi.

Setidaknya ada dua hal lain yang menjadi tujuan investasi tersebut. Pertama, perbaikan akses keuangan dan pemberdayaan perempuan melalui usaha kecil dan menengah serta pembiayaan keuangan mikro.

Dan kedua, promosi investasi hijau untuk keberlanjutan lingkungan sebagai langkah penanganan perubahan iklim global, seperti pembangkit listrik tenaga surya dan proyek-proyek hemat energi lainnya.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.bisn...g-siapkan-us3-miliar-untuk-investasi-di-asean_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

It is quite coincident that US DFC comes to Indonesia and promise to invest up to 5 billion USD after what happen in North Natuna sea 

Japan Foreign Minister also visited Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*UAE’s Masdar to support development of Indonesia's largest solar power plant*






Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, January 8, 2020 / 04:25 pm



A 10-meter long solar photovoltaic (PV) produces electricity for the 90 families that live on Genting Island, one of 27 small islands in Karimunjawa Islands district in Jepara, Central Java. (JP/Stefanno Reinard Sulaiman)
State electricity company PLN’s unit Pembangkitan Jawa Bali (PJB) is looking to begin construction of the $129 million Cirata floating solar power plant in West Java next year with support from Abu Dhabi-based renewables firm Masdar.

The companies will kick off development of the 145 megawatt (MW) Cirata floating solar photovoltaic (PV) power plant next week, when PLN signs a power purchase agreement (PPA) with Masdar, said PLN strategic procurement 1 director Sripeni Inten Cahyani.

“After signing the PPA, we aim to reach a financial close within a year. So by early 2021, we can begin construction,” Sripeni told reporters on Tuesday.

Once fully operational at 145 MW, Cirata will be Indonesia’s largest solar power plant, taking over the title from the existing 15 MW Likupang plant in North Sulawesi. The project will help boost renewable energy development in Indonesia, which is high on the agenda of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry.

Indonesia has set a target to have renewable energy account for 23 percent of the country’s energy mix, while the Indonesian Renewable Energy Society (METI) estimates that renewable energy will contribute around 9 percent to the energy mix in 2019. 

In its first stage of development, the Cirata plant will have a capacity of 50 MW, Sripeni said. PJB aims to increase the capacity to 145 MW by 2022. She also said PLN would pay 5.8 US cents per kilowatt hour (kwH) of the plant’s electricity.

PLN and Masdar signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to develop the Cirata plant in 2017. Initially the plant had an estimated potential of 200 MW and a valuation of $300 million. However, PLN had to revise the MoU after the government abruptly changed a regulation over the appointment of power plant developers.

*TOPICS :*

PLN PJB-Pembangkitan-Jawa-Bali solar-power-plant Cirata West-Java renewable-energy electricity UAE


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-of-indonesias-largest-solar-power-plant.html


----------



## Indos

Nickel Export has been stopped starting January 1. Jokowi has confirmed that.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia, UAE sign business deal worth about $23 billion: Widodo*


JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia signed 11 business deals with the United Arab Emirates worth a combined 314.9 trillion rupiah ($23 billion) covering investment in energy and other sectors, Indonesian President Joko Widodo said via his Twitter account on Monday.


FILE PHOTO: Indonesia's President Joko Widodo attends an ASEAN leaders summit with United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres, in Bangkok, Thailand November 3, 2019. REUTERS/Soe Zeya Tun

Widodo witnessed the signing of the deals with Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed over the weekend during an official visit to Abu Dhabi, his tweet said.

President Widodo, who began his second term in office in October, is keen to boost foreign investment to help create jobs and boost growth in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy where economic growth has been stuck at around 5% for several years.

In the petrochemical and gas sectors, Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (ADNOC) signed deals with Indonesian companies PT Pertamina and PT Chandra Asri Petrochemicals (TPIA.JK), UAE state news agency WAM reported.


They included an agreement for ADNOC to supply 528,000 tonnes of liquid petroleum gas (LPG) to Pertamina by the end of 2020, WAM said.

Prior to the visit, Indonesian ministers had outlined some of the deals, including an agreement between Pertamina and ADNOC to upgrade a refinery in Balongan, West Java.

Widodo said five agreements were also signed between the governments. Agreements covered education, health, agriculture and counter-terrorism, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said in a statement.

Widodo and the crown prince also discussed a plan to establish a sovereign wealth fund, Indonesia’s Coordinating Minister for Maritime and Investment Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan said.


Japan’s Softbank and the U.S. International Development Finance Corp (IDFC) were also interested in taking part in the fund, Pandjaitan said in a statement.

The UAE would be able to use the fund to invest in the development of Indonesia’s proposed new capital in East Kalimantan province on Borneo Island.

It is also interested in investing in a property development in Aceh province on Indonesia’s Sumatra island, Pandjaitan said.

Reporting by Fransiska Nangoy and Wilda Asmarini, editing by Ed Davies and Richard Pullin

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...l-worth-about-23-billion-widodo-idUSKBN1ZC08R


----------



## Nike

*Largest in Southeast Asia, PLTS Cirata Attracts UAE Investor*
Translator: 
*Mahinda Arkyasa*
Editor: 
*Mahinda Arkyasa*
13 January 2020 15:08 WIB







TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - United Arab Emirates (UAE) New Renewable Energy (EBT) company Masdar, will partner with PT PLN (Persero)'s subsidiary business, PT Pembangkit Jawa Bali Investasi (PJBI), to build a floating Solar Power Plant (PLTS) in Cirata Reservoir, West Java. The PLTS is claimed to be the largest PLTS in Southeast Asia.

The investment cooperation was included in an agreement signed by Masdar CEO Mohamed Jameel Al Ramahi, PT PLN (Persero) President Director Zulkifli Zaini, as well as PT Pembangkit Jawa Bali Investasi (PJBI) President Director Gunawan Yudi Hariyanto in Abu Dhabi on Sunday, January 12, 2020. The signing of the agreement was also witnessed by Chief of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Bahlil Lahadalia, Minister of State Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Erick Thohir, Vice Minister of State Owned Enterprises Budi G. Sadikin, and Minister of Trade Agus Suparmanto, as well as a number of other state officials.

"The investor of this power plant is Masdar, and it has been executed. It [Masdar] is the biggest EBT company in the Gulf Region. Chief of BKPM has said that the government will accelerate investment permits in the future, especially related to the development of the EBT," said BKPM Sectoral Promotion Director, Imam Soejoedi, in a written statement in Jakarta, on Monday, January 13, 2020.

Investment for the PLTS has reached a value of IDR 1.8 trillion, and has set a new record for the biggest solar power plant in the ASEAN region, after the Cadiz Power Plant in the Philippines, with a capacity of 132.5 MW. Chief of BKPM Bahlil Lahadalia, has said that one of the most important reasons to accelerate the investment process is due to EBT's portion in the national energy composition still being limited, only about 10 percent of the national energy composition in total.

In fact, the government is targeting EBT's portion in the national energy composition to reach 23 percent by the year 2025. Furthermore, the current portion of electricity generated by solar power plant in the existing national electricity capacity is only 5 MW.

As much as 16 cooperation between Indonesia and the UAE has been agreed, five of which has been signed between the two countries' governments, and 11 of which has been signed by private businesses in the two countries. This includes a Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) of the 'Floating Solar PV PP 145 MWAC' in Cirata Lake, West Java, between consortium of investors, PT PBJ Investasi (PT PJBI and Masdar) as well as PT PLN (Persero), with a value of USD 129 million.

ANTARA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1294542/largest-in-southeast-asia-plts-cirata-attracts-uae-investor


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> *Largest in Southeast Asia, PLTS Cirata Attracts UAE Investor*
> Translator:
> *Mahinda Arkyasa*
> Editor:
> *Mahinda Arkyasa*
> 13 January 2020 15:08 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - United Arab Emirates (UAE) New Renewable Energy (EBT) company Masdar, will partner with PT PLN (Persero)'s subsidiary business, PT Pembangkit Jawa Bali Investasi (PJBI), to build a floating Solar Power Plant (PLTS) in Cirata Reservoir, West Java. The PLTS is claimed to be the largest PLTS in Southeast Asia.
> 
> The investment cooperation was included in an agreement signed by Masdar CEO Mohamed Jameel Al Ramahi, PT PLN (Persero) President Director Zulkifli Zaini, as well as PT Pembangkit Jawa Bali Investasi (PJBI) President Director Gunawan Yudi Hariyanto in Abu Dhabi on Sunday, January 12, 2020. The signing of the agreement was also witnessed by Chief of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Bahlil Lahadalia, Minister of State Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Erick Thohir, Vice Minister of State Owned Enterprises Budi G. Sadikin, and Minister of Trade Agus Suparmanto, as well as a number of other state officials.
> 
> "The investor of this power plant is Masdar, and it has been executed. It [Masdar] is the biggest EBT company in the Gulf Region. Chief of BKPM has said that the government will accelerate investment permits in the future, especially related to the development of the EBT," said BKPM Sectoral Promotion Director, Imam Soejoedi, in a written statement in Jakarta, on Monday, January 13, 2020.
> 
> Investment for the PLTS has reached a value of IDR 1.8 trillion, and has set a new record for the biggest solar power plant in the ASEAN region, after the Cadiz Power Plant in the Philippines, with a capacity of 132.5 MW. Chief of BKPM Bahlil Lahadalia, has said that one of the most important reasons to accelerate the investment process is due to EBT's portion in the national energy composition still being limited, only about 10 percent of the national energy composition in total.
> 
> In fact, the government is targeting EBT's portion in the national energy composition to reach 23 percent by the year 2025. Furthermore, the current portion of electricity generated by solar power plant in the existing national electricity capacity is only 5 MW.
> 
> As much as 16 cooperation between Indonesia and the UAE has been agreed, five of which has been signed between the two countries' governments, and 11 of which has been signed by private businesses in the two countries. This includes a Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) of the 'Floating Solar PV PP 145 MWAC' in Cirata Lake, West Java, between consortium of investors, PT PBJ Investasi (PT PJBI and Masdar) as well as PT PLN (Persero), with a value of USD 129 million.
> 
> ANTARA
> 
> https://en.tempo.co/read/1294542/largest-in-southeast-asia-plts-cirata-attracts-uae-investor



I hope PT LEN Industry will supply the solar panel of this project.


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

*Jokowi Serious! Want to Stop Exports of Bauxite, Tin, and Coal*

SHARE 





Photo: PDIP Chairperson Megawati Soekarnoputri at the 47th Anniversary as well as PDIP National Working Meeting (Isal-detikcom)

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* In the opening of the PDI-P national work meeting this afternoon, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) again emphasized the use of natural resource commodities in the country.

He was annoyed to see that the resources owned by the country were often used as a source of money by exporting them raw abroad. Jokowi wants, this can change slowly and not happen again during his leadership.

"Starting this is indeed hard, but if the country does not have a large economic strategy in the framework of designing long-term development, we will become exporters of raw materials," Jokowi said, Friday (01/10/2020).

Indonesia, he said, had already started with nickel and palm oil. Nickel, since January has stopped exporting raw materials because the future strategy will focus on the lithium battery industry for electric cars. "Because Indonesia is the largest producer of nickel," he explained.

*Read:*
Production Quota Restricted, Coal Issuing Shares Burning Up!

This, he continued, continues to be done so that in the next 2-3 years the lithium battery industry in Indonesia will be created, the price of which can be accepted by the market.

Besides nickel, other commodities will also follow. "One by one we will stop, maybe next year bauxite, tin next year, coal next year, copra will also be stopped," he said.

Jokowi believes that resources such as copra and palm oil can be used as fuel, such as aviation fuel. "It's almost found, if we find, all the planes fuel, we can replace them with coconuts produced by the people."

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rius-mau-setop-ekspor-bauksit-timah-batu-bara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia approves environmental study for battery-grade nickel plants: minister*

Fransiska Nangoy, Wilda Asmarini

JANUARY 8, 2020 / 4:24 PM / 6 DAYS AGO


JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia has approved environmental impact studies for factories to produce battery-grade nickel chemicals in Morowali, Coordinating Minister of Maritime and Investment Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan said on Wednesday.

The approval will allow investors, such as China’s stainless steel giant Tsingshan Group, to continue the construction of their high-pressure acid leaching plants in Morowali, Central Sulawesi.

There are at least five of these plants being built in Indonesia currently as the government seeks to use its nickel resources to create an integrated industry, including production of nickel chemicals used in car batteries and the building of electronic vehicles.

The country, which is the world’s top nickel ore exporter, has stopped export of unprocessed nickel ore to support this plan.

Two of the plants, representing a combined investment of $2.3 billion, are expected to be built in Morowali by China’s Zhejiang Huayou (603799.SS) and partners and by Chinese battery firm GEM Co Ltd (002340.SZ), Tsingshan Holding Group and partners.

Morowali is already a bustling nickel processing area where Tsingshan produces nickel pig iron and stainless steel.

Pandjaitan said he could not say whether the companies were given the approval to dispose waste into the ocean.

Mining waste management is in the spotlight after red mud spilled into Papua New Guinea’s Basamuk Bay from a nickel plant in Madang in August. That spill resulted from an operational failure, rather than an issue with tailings management.

Fewer than 20 of the world’s 2,500 mines use sea disposal method, and critics say the impact of such marine disposal is poorly understood.

Pandjaitan also said he wants to create more hubs such as Morowali in other parts of the country for other minerals.

“We are preparing to build nearly 11,000 megawatt hydropower plants in Kayan. We want to build an integrate industry somewhere around there,” he said, referring to an area in North Kalimantan province on Borneo island.


“We are preparing around 60,000 hectares of land,” he said, adding that there are plans to include bauxite processing in the Kayan hub.

Indonesia is set to ban all exports of unprocessed mineral in 2022. Asked whether there were plans to move forward an export ban for bauxite, he said: “Everything has its own schedule.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ry-grade-nickel-plants-minister-idUSKBN1Z7182

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

https://tirto.id/pak-jokowi-tak-ada-sawit-yang-ramah-lingkungan-espB

European fifth column trash like Tirto should be banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia posted 30 million dollar trade deficit for December 2019, much lower then what is expected by foreign news that forecast around 500 million dollar trade deficit in December. Surprisingly that news is also disappeared now  

In total, Indonesian trade deficit is narrowing from 8,6 billion dollar in 2018 into 3,2 billion dollar in 2019. The biggest trade deficit caused by China and Thailand. 

We hope we can post trade surplus in 2020 particularly after government introduce 30 % biodiesel program that is expected to reduce 4.5 billion dollar imported oil. 

Our refinery and chemical project is also expected to curb imported oil and chemical starting for the next 3-4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Btw right now i more prefer to use CNBC as preference their research mostly pure economy performance not biased toward political affiliances 

As an example 
https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/marke...ille-lebih-kongkrit-dari-deal-fase-1-as-china


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> https://tirto.id/pak-jokowi-tak-ada-sawit-yang-ramah-lingkungan-espB
> 
> European fifth column trash like Tirto should be banned


I dislike Tirto as well (Pretend to be "Indonesian" while actually just western liberal) but why call it european fifth column?

Whats column 1 to 4?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

This is a good thing for business. This is also only for simple building like two floor small office or home, as for factory it should still need environment impact analyst. 

*Omnibus law to scrap permit requirements for ‘simple’ buildings: Minister*

Marchio Irfan Gorbiano and Made Anthony Iswara
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, January 16, 2020 / 12:44 pm





Thick smog blankets high rise buildings in Jakarta's business district along Jl. Sudirman on Oct. 9, 2019. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

The government will ease permit requirements for the construction of small-scale buildings under a new omnibus law, Coordinating Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto said on Wednesday.

Airlangga told reporters at the State Palace that authorities would not require permits for "simple" structures such as two-story buildings.

"For standard buildings that are already regulated and have prototypes, no further licensing will be needed," Airlangga said.

However, "highly complex" buildings will still require certification of occupancy (SLF) or a building permit (IMB), the minister said.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s second-term administration is preparing an omnibus bill that will include provisions aimed at improving the country’s ease of doing business by simplifying licensing to attract more investment.

The omnibus bill on job creation will also see environmental impact analyses (Amdal) and IMB requirements scrapped for low-risk investments. The Amdal and IMB requirements have been criticized by business players as unnecessary red tape.

Read also: Liberalization at what cost? Observers raise concerns over sustainability of investments

However, environmentalists and development planners have voiced opposition to the plan.

The Indonesian Forum for the Environment (Walhi) has lambasted the government’s plan, arguing that eliminating the IMB and Amdal requirements would harm the environment and people’s safety.

“We believe the government is destroying our environment by using foreign investment, when it should be protecting our natural resources by improving the overall system and strengthening law enforcement, particularly through environmental analyses,” Walhi campaigner Edo Rahman told _The Jakarta Post _in December.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...quirements-for-simple-buildings-minister.html


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to Become Southeast Asia’s Biggest Stock Market*
_By Lee J Miller and Anuchit Nguyen
January 15, 2020_

Indonesia, Southeast Asia’s largest economy, is finally poised to take the title of the biggest equity market in the region.

Its market value of $529 billion has nearly matched that of slumping Thailand, which snatched the top spot from Singapore in May, buoyed by a strengthening baht. With its currency giving back some gains and economic growth trailing forecasts, the SET Index is the region’s only benchmark to decline in the past three months.

In contrast, Indonesia’s Jakarta Composite Index has gained 5.5% in U.S. dollar terms during that period. President Joko Widodo is embarking on a new round of infrastructure projects and pursuing reforms to stimulate the fourth-most populous country in the world.

Indonesia did hold the most-valuable crown for several short periods between January and April of last year. Before 2019, Singapore was Southeast Asia’s leader the vast majority of the time since at least 2003, when Bloomberg began compiling the data.

“There is a big opportunity in Indonesia,” said Vincent Mortier, deputy chief investment officer at Amundi Asset Management, which manages about 1.56 trillion euros ($1.74 trillion) of assets. “It has a growth story, political landscape and valuations.” He rates Thailand underweight “because of its weak economy,” he said.

Indonesia’s PT Bank Central Asia now ranks as the region’s biggest company by value, at about $62 billion, ahead of Singapore’s DBS Group Holdings Ltd. and Thailand’s PTT Pcl.

To be sure, the biggest Southeast Asian market ranks 21st globally, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Moreover, eight individual companies are worth more than the market of either Thailand or Indonesia, including three trillion-dollar firms: Saudi Arabian Oil Co., Apple Inc. and Microsoft Corp.

Bloomberg calculates market capitalization using only actively traded, primary stocks on each country’s exchanges, excluding securities such as exchange-traded funds.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-become-southeast-asia-s-biggest-stock-market
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-become-southeast-asia-s-biggest-stock-market
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*UAE explores investment for Balikpapan refinery development*
16th Jan 2020 13:10





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's state oil and gas firm Pertamina and the United Arab Emirates' investment company Mubadala entered a refinery investment principle agreement to tap investment cooperation opportunities in developing the Balikpapan refinery in East Kalimantan.

The agreement is expected to unveil a lucid structure for joint investment to ascertain the expedited realization of the refinery development master plan (RDMP) RU V Balikpapan.

Pertamina President Director Nicke Widyawati and Mubadala CEO for Petroleum & Petrochemicals Musabbeh Al Kaabi signed the agreement in the presence of Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and Vice Chief of the UAE Armed Forces Syaikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan in Abu Dhabi, according to a written information received by Antara on Wednesday.

Widyawati said the inking of the agreement mirrored the commitment of Pertamina and Mubadala, as one of the investors keen on realizing the RDMP Balikpapan.

The inking of the principle agreement is aimed at serving as a follow up on the partnership process towards the phase of due diligence and negotiation, she noted.

"This demonstrates the commitment of both sides to strike a business agreement to accelerate the realization of RDMP Balikpapan as mandated by the government to Pertamina," she expounded.

Related news: Indonesia, UAE strike biggest landmark deal: Luhut Pandjaitan

Related news: UAE keen to partake in Indonesian new capital development

Pertamina is seeking equity investors to join in the realization of RDMP RU V Balikpapan. The process kicked off in May 2019 by issuing a project teaser to potential investors comprising international oil and gas companies, commercial firms, and financial investors, she stated.

"After the project teaser was issued, several investors have sent a letter of intent to Pertamina. Pertamina will later conduct project sounding and arrange a visit to the Balikpapan refinery for interested investors," she noted.

To realize the RDMP Balikpapan, the project seeks financial investors since the project has entered the construction phase and has had a tolling scheme in place.

In this context, Mubadala is one of the financial investors that has met Pertamina’s set criteria. Furthermore, Mubadala, being technically competent, is expected to assist Pertamina in project management. Related news: Aceh's Kadin applauds UAE's investment interest

Related news: Indonesia, UAE expect Middle East tension to decrease

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Afut Syafril Nursyirwan/Suhart
Editor: Fardah Assegaf


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Softbank eyes $40b investment in new capital city: Luhut*

The Japan-based Softbank Group has offered to invest from *US$30 billion to $40 billion* in the development of Indonesia's new capital city, according to a senior minister.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan said on Friday that President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had yet to make a decision regarding investments connected to the project.

“The President will decide on the matter in February,” Luhut told a press briefing in Jakarta. “We will meet again with [Softbank CEO and founder] Masayoshi Son in Davos and in Tokyo.”

Son met Jokowi in Jakarta last week and expressed an interest in participating in the project. He has been appointed to the steering committee overseeing the capital city’s construction together with Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Zayed and former United Kingdom prime minister Tony Blair.

"We won't discuss the specific number yet, but a new smart city, the newest technology, a clean city and a lot of AI [artificial intelligence] — that's what I'm interested in supporting," said Son when asked about how much he would invest in the new capital city after the meeting with Jokowi.

The billionaire is a major investor in well-known technology companies such as international marketplace Alibaba and coworking space WeWork, as well as ride-hailing app Grab.

The United Arab Emirates and the United States had also expressed interest in funding a new capital city in North Penajem Paser and Kutai Kertanegara regencies in East Kalimantan, to diversify away from and ease the burden of the densely populated Jakarta and the broader Java Island.

The new capital city is expected to cost about Rp 466 trillion ($34 billion). In the initial plan, the government expected 54.4 percent of the Rp 466 trillion to come from private-public partnership schemes, while 26.4 percent would be financed by the private sector. The remaining 19.2 percent is expected to be covered by the state budget.

Luhut added that the government was planning to remodel the financing structure in a bid to accommodate foreign investors.

The new city is to host world-class educational institutions, botanical gardens, modern hospitals and an environmentally friendly transportation system, according to government officials.
https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...40b-investment-in-new-capital-city-luhut.html

*U.S., Japan May Invest in Indonesia Islands Near South China Sea*

The U.S., Japan and South Korea are keen to invest in Indonesia’s Natuna Islands as President Joko Widodo steps up efforts to rebuff Chinese claims over the resource-rich waters in the South China Sea.

The countries are interested in building fisheries processing and manufacturing industries in Natuna, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan, told reporters in Jakarta on Friday. Indonesia can manage the sea dispute with China without going into a war, Pandjaitan, a former general, said.

“The U.S. investors have expressed their interest, along with investors from Japan, Korea and China,” Padjaitan said. “For us, it doesn’t matter where they come from.”

Widodo’s efforts to lure foreign investment into the Natuna islands may ratchet up tension with Beijing following the intrusion of Chinese fishing vessels into an area claimed by Indonesia as an exclusive economic zone. Indonesia is not a claimant in the broader dispute over the South China Sea, but it does insist on its sovereign rights to waters around the Natunas.

Beijing says while it has no territorial disputes with Jakarta, claims over maritime interests in certain waters in the South China Sea “overlap.”

“War is the last resort in our negotiation process,” Pandjaitan said referring to the standoff with China on Natuna. “But under no circumstances will we negotiate our sovereignty and territorial rights.”

Jokowi, as Widodo is commonly known, visited the Natuna islands last week and asserted Indonesia’s sovereignty over the waters after authorities deployed fighter jets and warships to push back the Chinese fishing vessels, which were accompanied by coast guard ships. The president also inaugurated a fisheries processing center in the region and days later invited Japan to invest in Natuna to develop the fishing industry.

Indonesia is also seeking investment by Vietnamese marine processing companies. Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi met officials of Hai Nam Co., a seafood importer this week in Ho Chi Minh City, and asked it to explore a joint venture with Indonesian companies for a fisheries processing unit in areas including Natuna, according to a foreign ministry statement Thursday.

It has identified a location in north Natuna for a fishing port, while southern Natuna will serve as a base for the navy, Pandjaitan said. *The country will also soon acquire its first ocean-going vessel, probably from Denmark, to beef up its sea powers, he said.*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...slands-near-south-china-sea?srnd=economics-vp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Technology
*SoftBank Offers to Invest $40 Billion in Indonesia’s Capital*
By 
Harry Suhartono
and 
Arys Aditya
January 17, 2020, 1:09 AM ESTUpdated on January 17, 2020, 6:01 AM EST

Details of SoftBank’s investments to be finalized in February
Government to meet SoftBank’s Masayoshi Son in Davos and Tokyo
_




Masayoshi Son, left, with Joko Widodo in Jakarta. Source: Press Bureau of Presidential Secretariat, Republic of Indonesia
SoftBank Group Corp. offered to invest $30 billion to $40 billion toward the development of a new Indonesian capital, a senior member of President Joko Widodo’s cabinet said on Friday.

SoftBank Chief Executive Officer and founder Masayoshi Son met Jokowi, as the head of state is popularly known, in Jakarta last week and expressed his interest in joining the project. The billionaire has already been appointed to the steering committee overseeing the city’s construction.






Masayoshi Son, left, with Joko Widodo in Jakarta.

Source: Press Bureau of Presidential Secretariat, Republic of Indonesia

“I will meet Masayoshi in Davos and then Tokyo,” Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investments Luhut Pandjaitan told a news conference in Jakarta. The “president will decide on the matter in February.”

The size of the investment proposal from the Japanese company is puzzling as Indonesia has estimated the total cost of building the new capital from the scratch at about $34 billion. SoftBank said in an emailed statement later Friday that the company hasn’t disclosed actual numbers. In 2018, the company signed a memorandum of understanding to support a planned $200 billion solar project in Saudi Arabia. SoftBank and the Public Investment Fund have said they’re continuing to collaborate on solar energy plans after the Wall Street Journal said the project was put on hold.






U.A.E. Prince, SoftBank’s Son to Steer New Indonesian Capital

_


----------



## Indos

*Fintech start-up Akseleran raises $8.55m in Series A funding*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, January 16, 2020 / 03:23 pm



Akseleran CEO and co-founder Ivan Tambunan (third left) speaks about the fintech start-up's performance and future plans at a press conference on Jan. 16, 2020 in Jakarta. (Akseleran/Akseleran)

Financial technology (fintech) start-up Akseleran, a peer-to-peer (P2P) lender based in Jakarta, announced that it had raised US$8.55 million in Series A funding in its bid to capture a larger slice of Indonesia's small-and-medium enterprises (SMEs) market.

The start-up said in a statement on Wednesday that Singaporean venture capital firm BeeNext led the Series A round. Other participating investors were Central Capital Ventura (CCV), a subsidiary of privately owned Bank Central Asia (BCA), Access Ventures, Agaeti Venture Capital and the Ahabe Group.

Akseleran said it would use the funds to develop its talent and technology.

Co-founder Ivan Tambunan said that the fintech start-up planned to expand its lender base by offering “a higher return on investment through a safe and efficient platform”. It also aimed to “penetrate deeper into the Indonesian market, particularly in underserved areas”.

Akseleran has disbursed more than Rp 1 trillion ($73.27 million) in loans to 2,000 MSMEs since its establishment in October 2017, and plans to disburse Rp 2 trillion this year.

Indonesian SMEs, which contribute around 23 percent to the economy, are a lucrative market for the country’s growing fintech industry. SMEs located in more remote regions beyond the reach of conventional banks but still have access to mobile networks, are particularly lucrative.

Akseleran is one of 12 fintechs in the P2P lending business that received their lending permit from the Financial Services Authority (OJK) in December 2019. The permit certifies that the company meets the government's data security standards.

Agaeti managing partner Pandu Sjahrir, who is also a director at coal miner Toba Bara Sejahtera, hinted that Akseleran's certification was one reason the venture capital company had invested in the start-up, as it indicated that Akseleran could “reliably support the financing gap of SMEs”.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...seleran-raises-8-55m-in-series-a-funding.html


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

*‘Hurry up’: Amazon, Grab among global firms urged to invest in Indonesia*


Made Anthony Iswara
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Mon, January 20, 2020 / 02:02 pm

_




Office of Investment Coordination Board (BKPM) in Jakarta.(kontan.co.id/Achmad Fauzi)

Indonesia has set its eyes on multinational corporations attending the World Economic Forum (WEF) annual meeting in Davos, Switzerland, to attract investments, including tech behemoth Amazon and Singapore ride-hailing giant Grab.

Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Bahlil Lahadalia will have one-on-one meetings with eight global corporation leaders from Jan. 20 to 23 on the sidelines of the event, said the agency’s deputy director for investment climate development, Farah Ratnadewi Indriani.

"In a nutshell, the BKPM head will ask multinational companies to increase their existing investments in Indonesia — for those who have already invested,” Farah said in a press statement on Sunday. “For those who have not invested, the BKPM head will invite them to [Indonesia].”

BKPM’s efforts echo President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s drive to attract more investors to Indonesia, which is expected to help stoke stagnant economic growth.

Apart from Amazon and Grab, Bahlil will also meet leaders of the travel start-up Traveloka, Japanese financial services firm Mizuho, United Arab Emirates-based luxury hotel chain Jumeirah Hotels and Resorts, Chinese dairy giant Yili Group, German engineering company Siemens Group and Japanese state-lender Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC).

The government will particularly “invite” financial institutions to join Indonesia's sovereign wealth fund, Farah said.

“Don’t be left behind, hurry up,” Farah said.

From January to September 2019, overall realized investment reached Rp 601.3 trillion (US$44 billion), a 12.3 percent increase year-on-year (yoy), BKPM data shows. Domestic investment grew 17.3 percent to Rp 283.5 trillion while foreign direct investment (FDI) rose 8.2 percent yoy to Rp 317.8 trillion.

Farah added that the agency would use the opportunity at WEF to boost investments from the EU. The United Kingdom and the Netherlands are currently the only European countries included in the list of Indonesia’s top 10 biggest investors, she said.

According to BKPM data, the European bloc’s investment realization in the third quarter last year was $2.8 billion, up 19.25 percent from $2.3 billion during the same period in 2018. Indonesia received around 15,770 projects from Europe between 2015 and the third quarter of 2019, the data revealed.

“We are challenging Europe: Don’t lose against Asian countries. We admit that European countries are more cautious [in investing],” said Farah, citing Singapore, Japan, China, Hongkong and South Korea as Asian countries that had dominated Indonesia’s foreign investment landscape.

The BKPM’s attempt to attract EU companies is happening in the backdrop of the bloc’s disputes with Indonesia over a ban on palm oil and nickel ore exports for most of 2019, characterized by tit-for-tat trade spats, tariffs and lawsuits. Indonesia is expected to meet the bloc around late January this year for consultations.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...lobal-firms-urged-to-invest-in-indonesia.html
_


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> *‘Hurry up’: Amazon, Grab among global firms urged to invest in Indonesia*
> 
> 
> Made Anthony Iswara
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Mon, January 20, 2020 / 02:02 pm
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office of Investment Coordination Board (BKPM) in Jakarta.(kontan.co.id/Achmad Fauzi)
> 
> Indonesia has set its eyes on multinational corporations attending the World Economic Forum (WEF) annual meeting in Davos, Switzerland, to attract investments, including tech behemoth Amazon and Singapore ride-hailing giant Grab.
> 
> Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Bahlil Lahadalia will have one-on-one meetings with eight global corporation leaders from Jan. 20 to 23 on the sidelines of the event, said the agency’s deputy director for investment climate development, Farah Ratnadewi Indriani.
> 
> "In a nutshell, the BKPM head will ask multinational companies to increase their existing investments in Indonesia — for those who have already invested,” Farah said in a press statement on Sunday. “For those who have not invested, the BKPM head will invite them to [Indonesia].”
> 
> BKPM’s efforts echo President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s drive to attract more investors to Indonesia, which is expected to help stoke stagnant economic growth.
> 
> Apart from Amazon and Grab, Bahlil will also meet leaders of the travel start-up Traveloka, Japanese financial services firm Mizuho, United Arab Emirates-based luxury hotel chain Jumeirah Hotels and Resorts, Chinese dairy giant Yili Group, German engineering company Siemens Group and Japanese state-lender Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC).
> 
> The government will particularly “invite” financial institutions to join Indonesia's sovereign wealth fund, Farah said.
> 
> “Don’t be left behind, hurry up,” Farah said.
> 
> From January to September 2019, overall realized investment reached Rp 601.3 trillion (US$44 billion), a 12.3 percent increase year-on-year (yoy), BKPM data shows. Domestic investment grew 17.3 percent to Rp 283.5 trillion while foreign direct investment (FDI) rose 8.2 percent yoy to Rp 317.8 trillion.
> 
> Farah added that the agency would use the opportunity at WEF to boost investments from the EU. The United Kingdom and the Netherlands are currently the only European countries included in the list of Indonesia’s top 10 biggest investors, she said.
> 
> According to BKPM data, the European bloc’s investment realization in the third quarter last year was $2.8 billion, up 19.25 percent from $2.3 billion during the same period in 2018. Indonesia received around 15,770 projects from Europe between 2015 and the third quarter of 2019, the data revealed.
> 
> “We are challenging Europe: Don’t lose against Asian countries. We admit that European countries are more cautious [in investing],” said Farah, citing Singapore, Japan, China, Hongkong and South Korea as Asian countries that had dominated Indonesia’s foreign investment landscape.
> 
> The BKPM’s attempt to attract EU companies is happening in the backdrop of the bloc’s disputes with Indonesia over a ban on palm oil and nickel ore exports for most of 2019, characterized by tit-for-tat trade spats, tariffs and lawsuits. Indonesia is expected to meet the bloc around late January this year for consultations.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...lobal-firms-urged-to-invest-in-indonesia.html_



I dont like the idea of Amazon coming to Indonesia. This company will not set up any manufacturing factory in Indonesia, just a warehouse and an office in Jakarta and sell other countries product (most probably from China) to Indonesia market.


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> I dont like the idea of Amazon coming to Indonesia. This company will not set up any manufacturing factory in Indonesia, just a warehouse and an office in Jakarta and sell other countries product (most probably from China) to Indonesia market.


they actually wanted to implement a cloud computing and big data on our government departement ,while im not directly taking part in one of their project , but i do know 1 or 2 thing , our future E-Government would likely going to use AWS , they also will invest on making data center in indonesia (which now their data center are only in singapore (for SEA Region) ) , maybe if you find a newly constructed building with many heavy air conditioning setup in around jabodetabek , it could be one of their newly built data center , im actually support this , since it will improve some of the public service sector.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Semarang named cleanest tourist destination in Southeast Asia*

Semarang, a Central Java city known for its acculturation of Javanese and Chinese cultures, has been named as the cleanest tourist destination in Southeast Asia.

The ASEAN Clean Tourist City Standard (ACTCS) bestowed the title on Semarang for the year of 2020 to 2022. 

Semarang city secretary Iswar Aminuddin received the award on behalf of Mayor Hendrar Prihadi in Brunei Darussalam on Thursday.

Hendrar said the city owed various parties for the accomplishment, including members of the public.

“Stakeholders, the Semarang administration, members of the public, and the media [played a role],” he said on Sunday on the sidelines of an event in Semarang.

“Everyone has committed to changing Semarang for the better.”

The ACTCS initiative is meant to provide ASEAN member countries with tools that will help improve the quality of tourism in their cities, as well as improving the livelihood of local residents by alleviating poverty, according to the official ASEAN website.

Hendrar went on to say that the administration would remain focused on maintaining the city’s cleanliness through a number of public campaigns such as the Semarang Won’t Litter Movement, which was also expected to reduce plastic waste. Other measures would entail reducing vehicle emissions and increasing the amount of green public spaces (RTH) to more than 30 percent of the region, he said.

Semarang is home to 259 parks and green spaces, both private and public, at the time of writing. Around 29 parks were revitalized in 2018. In addition, the administration also managed three new park projects last year.

Semarang Culture and Tourism Agency head Indriyasari said Semarang was much less polluted than any other city across the province.

“It explains why the number of tourists visiting the city increased to 7.2 million in 2019. I hope the number, as well as the quality of the tourist experience will keep improving this year,” she said, adding that the majority of tourists spent a day or two in the city.

In an effort to improve the quality of the tourist experience, the local administration has announced that 72 tourist events are in the pipeline. Two such events, the Sam Poo Parade (traditional Chinese carnival commemorating the arrival of Admiral Cheng Ho in Semarang) and the Old Town Festival, have been included on the Tourism Ministry’s Calendar of Events this year. *(rfa)*

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...st-tourist-destination-in-southeast-asia.html


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia’s Tokopedia looks to secure fresh $1.5bn in funds*
_22 January 2020_

Tokopedia, Indonesia’s largest ecommerce marketplace, is in the final stages of preparing a fundraising of up to $1.5bn from investors including Temasek, Alibaba and SoftBank that would cement its position as the country’s second-biggest unicorn.

The fundraising, which could come as soon as next quarter, would value Tokopedia at between $8bn and $9bn, according to several people familiar with the matter.

That is up from a valuation of $7bn in 2018 and brings it closer in value to ride-hailing group Gojek, which is valued at about £10bn. People familiar with the deal, however, cautioned that the size of the fundraising and valuation could change.

Singaporean wealth fund Temasek is expected to lead the round with a $500m investment, with existing Tokopedia investors Japan’s SoftBank and China’s Alibaba joining in to avoid any dilution to their existing stakes. The fundraising was likely to be the last before a possible stock market listing, the people added.

The additional capital would give Tokopedia fresh ammunition in its fight to dominate the ecommerce market in south-east Asia’s biggest economy.

“We use capital and fundraising to find the right partners and accelerate our business strategy,” said Patrick Cao, Tokopedia’s president.

SoftBank’s involvement would come at a time when the valuation of many of its portfolio companies is under pressure. The Japanese group has faced criticism following large falls in the value of high-profile investments including property leasing business WeWork and ride-hailing company Uber.

Temasek and other arms of Singapore Inc have been active in Jakarta’s growing start-up industry, backing young technology companies and the venture capital firms that invest in them. Temasek is a major investor in Gojek.

Tokopedia is the market leader in Indonesia ahead of rivals Shopee, Lazada — in which Alibaba has a controlling stake — and Bukalapak. It has benefited from a combination of its status as a first mover, its local roots alongside a relentless focus on its core business.

The company’s planned fundraising could trigger a new capital arms race in Indonesian ecommerce comparable to last year’s war among ride-sharing companies. Some investors are anticipating consolidation in Indonesia’s ecommerce sector in the coming months in the face of the potential entry of Amazon.

“All the players are talking to each other all the time,” says one executive with first-hand knowledge of the market.

Investors have also pointed to Tokopedia’s business model of connecting buyers with sellers, which is less capital-intensive than that of other ecommerce companies because it does not require extensive logistics facilities. That has taken on added importance as investors focus on start-ups’ profitability.

Tokopedia has benefited from first-mover advantage in Indonesia, which has helped it to secure the biggest slice of the country’s ecommerce market, ahead of rivals Lazada, Bukalapak and Shopee, as well as a focus on its core business.

Indonesia is also luring more Chinese investors who are seeking to diversify their holdings away from their home country, but are put off by high valuations for start-ups in markets such as India.

“Many mainland [Chinese] investors have been burnt by high valuations in India. They look at [Indonesia and south-east Asia’s] higher income per capita and other metrics, and are doubling down,” said Ying Lan Tan, founder of Insignia Ventures Partners, who invests in south-east Asia for wealthy Chinese entrepreneurs.

His fund manages money on behalf of mainland Chinese technology entrepreneurs and high-profile Singaporean investors. It invests almost exclusively in south-east Asia. “Indonesia is just at the inflection point where China was when Alibaba’s Taobao took off,” he added.

Tokopedia, Temasek, Alibaba and SoftBank all declined to comment on the potential fundraising.

https://www.ft.com/content/ac24232e-3c1a-11ea-a01a-bae547046735

.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia, Southeast Asia Enter Golden Age of Economy: HSBC*
_BY DIANA MARISKA - JANUARY 23, 2020_

Despite the forecast of slow global economic growth in 2020, Southeast Asia, including Indonesia, is expected to enter an economic golden age that will take the region well on the path to become the world's fourth-largest economic bloc in the next decade. 

HSBC Private Banking's chief market strategist for Southeast Asia, James Cheo, said he is convinced the region could ride out the current global slowdown and soon catch up with the world's economic powerhouses. 

"The most exciting story, if we look at the next decade, is Southeast Asia. The next ten years could very well be the region's golden age because if it continues to grow, say, at its current pace, it can become the fourth largest economic bloc, behind the US, Europe and China," Cheo said to the Jakarta Globe.

Cheo pointed out there are at least three supporting factors behind Southeast Asia's economic rise. First is the demographic bonus that many countries in the region are already enjoying.

"Sixty percent of Southeast Asians are under the age of 35. In the next ten years, they will come of age: they'll start working and get their first paycheck. They will increase their purchases. They'll buy cars. They'll get married and buy a house. They'll have kids and spend more money on education, and of course, they'll travel to see the world," Cheo said.

Second, urbanization is getting more widespread in Southeast Asia, not only in big metropolitans but also in second-tier cities.

The third is the fact that Southeast Asia is "more digital" than the rest of the world. Southeast Asians spend an average of four hours on their mobile phones every day, much longer than people in other areas of the globe. "There are around 360 million mobile phone users in the region, but still only half use them to make transactions. There's a huge opportunity here as well," Cheo said.


*Indonesian Economy Going in Right Direction*

Cheo believes these three factors are going to be very relevant in Indonesia. Especially since surveys and studies have suggested Indonesia could be one of the leading emerging markets in 2020.

Cheo said Indonesia is going in the right direction, particularly in terms of investment.

"Indonesia has moved up consistently in the world's investment ranking in the past few years. This is what investors are looking out for: you don't always have to be number one or be perfect, but it's better if you always move up. If Indonesia continues to improve its ranking, investors will believe this is a place to invest in," he said.

There are several investment sectors with bright potentials in Indonesia this year. The first is consumption – the backbone of global economic growth.

The next one is infrastructure, currently one of the Indonesian government's priority sectors. Cheo noted the increase in infrastructural spending is not only happening in Indonesia but also in other Southeast Asian countries, including Malaysia and Thailand.

The government's focus on infrastructure development will benefit the overall investment climate – and may bring in more foreign direct investment. As Cheo pointed out, government support is a crucial consideration for direct investors before investing in a country.

"They will compare countries – which is the best in terms of cost and accessibility, and quickness of manufacturing. The government can make a lot of things easier for investors, from setting up investment to infrastructure and labor costs," Cheo said.

Meanwhile, investors may want to avoid investing in the commodity sector this year. Particularly, in commodities sold in the global market, since with the forecast of slow growth, global demand is expected to be weak, he said.

Cheo did not think Indonesia posed any particular risks for investors, but they should still watch out for global risks that may affect their investment in Indonesia.

Uncontrollable and sudden inflation in the US is probably the most significant threat there is, even if the probability of that happening is pretty low. "If inflation gets out of control, global central banks, particularly the Federal Reserve, will have to raise rates instead of cutting or holding them steady. It's a key risk," Cheo said.

Speaking of sweeping regulatory reforms – especially in taxation and labor laws – promised by the Indonesian government, Cheo said now is the right time to push through significant changes. However, he warned foreign investors not to expect a complete overhaul of local bureaucracy, though they should still see the government's insistence on reform as a sign of good things to come.


*Slowing Global Economy*

HSBC Private Banking predicted the slow global economic growth might last well until 2021. Global GDP growth is expected to reach 2.5 percent in 2020 and then up slightly to 2.6 percent in 2021.

Manufacturing, trade and investment are expected to remain weak, with consumer spending being the one sector strong enough to become the backbone of global growth.

However, despite the generally underwhelming prediction, news of a new trade deal between the United States and China comes as a bit of fresh air.

"[The deal] is good news after 18-20 months of tension and negotiation. It would help us by creating at least some semblance of stability because last year things had gone downhill very dramatically," Cheo said while reminding that the new deal is still a long way from complete.

According to Cheo, even if global growth remains slow, the Asian market will stand out since consumers in the region do not seem to be affected by "the rest of the world going down."

He said investors should target sectors popular with Asian consumers: service, travel and entertainment.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-southeast-asia-enter-golden-age-of-economy-hsbc

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO




----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to have four new smelters this year as mineral ore export ban nears*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, January 24, 2020 / 12:40 pm




Nickel ore processing carried out at a factory owned by PT Vale Indonesia. (JP/Ruslan Sangadji)

The government expects four smelters with a combined annual input capacity of 2.07 million tons and output capacity of 200,923 tons to begin operations this year.

An Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry official told reporters on Thursday that the smelters would produce ferronickel, nickel pig iron, lead bullion and ferromanganese. Their annual production outputs are 64,655 tons, 72,965 tons, 22,924 tons and 40,379 tons, respectively.

“The government guards these projects. The point is to get them done,” said the ministry’s mineral business development director Yunus Saefulhak in Jakarta.

Among the upcoming smelters, the largest one by output is publicly listed diversified miner PT Aneka Tambang’s (Antam) nickel smelter in East Halmahera, North Maluku. The smelter, last valued at US$1.6 billion, will produce 64,655 tons of ferronickel each year.

Read also: Indonesia tightens grip on nickel and coal exports

The four projects add to a list of 29 smelters expected to be operational by 2022, which is when Indonesia will ban all mineral ore exports and, thus, needs a sizeable downstream mining industry to absorb excess domestic supply. The country is particularly expediting nickel smelter development because it is the only metal whose export ban starts this year.

Yunus said some nickel miners were “relayering ore on bedrock” to reserve supply while waiting for local smelters to become operational.

He added that there was a fifth smelter expected to come online in June, namely PT Elit Kharisma Utama’s (EKU) nickel smelter in Banten. However, EKU’s smelter, which can produce 97,458 tons of nickel pig iron each year, will only begin operating at half capacity this year.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...his-year-as-mineral-ore-export-ban-nears.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia Courts Investments for New Capital*

_Indonesia has courted investments from the UAE and SoftBank for the development of its new capital._
_The President will establish a sovereign wealth fund to attract investments for the new capital as well as other national projects._
_Despite recent developments, Jakarta will continue to be Indonesia’s economic center._
Indonesia is trying to court major investments for the development of its new capital in East Kalimantan province on the island of Borneo. Construction is set to begin in early 2021 on the new 632,850-acre site – four times the size of Jakarta – at an *estimated cost of US$33 billion.*

The government aims to have this administrative center operational by 2024 and be a smart and green city equipped with modern infrastructure and public utilities.

Some 80 percent of the total costs of construction will be footed by public-private partnership initiatives, with the government funding the rest. As such, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) will establish a sovereign wealth fund in addition to a steering committee to oversee the funding and construction efforts.

*President recruits’ heavyweights*
Following his recent visit to the United Arab Emirates (UAE) on January 12, 2020, the President announced that the *UAE was to invest US$22 billion* into Indonesia’s proposed sovereign wealth fund. The UAE has also shown interest in developing properties in Aceh province as well as the energy and telecommunication sectors.

Furthermore, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Muhammad bin Zayed Al Nahyan will be part of the new capital’s steering committee. Other political and business heavyweights the President has recruited include former British Prime Minister Tony Blair, and SoftBank CEO Masayoshi Son.

*SoftBank has offered to invest US$40 billion* for the new capital, keen to support the President through the company’s expertise in artificial intelligence and other advanced technologies. Indonesia’s Coordinating Minister for Maritime and Investment Affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, will meet Son again in Tokyo to develop the financing structure.

*Hong Kong and South Korean investors have also shown interest, making offers of US$40 billion and US$50 billion*, respectively, for the new capital’s development.

Indonesia is also seeking investments for its nationwide infrastructure projects. The President’s ambitious program will require more than US$400 billion over the next five years to modernize the archipelago.

*Jakarta and Java to remain Indonesia’s economic hub*
Despite moving the administrative capital to East Kalimantan, Jakarta and Java (the island where Jakarta is found) will remain Indonesia’s economic hub.

The government is planning to inject some *US$40 billion into urban regeneration projects in Jakarta*. This includes investing in infrastructure, mass transportation, and improving waste management systems.

The city’s metropolitan area, with a population of more than 30 million, already contributes to one-fifth of Indonesia’s total GDP and is home to a variety of important industries, such as manufacturing and financial services. Additionally, Java also accounts for 60 percent of Indonesia’s population and more than 50 percent of the country’s GDP, highlighting the large regional income disparities.

https://www.aseanbriefing.com/news/2020/01/23/indonesia-courts-investments-new-capital.html


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

*Move On From ENI, Pertamina Builds Green Refineries Independently*
PT Pertamina (Persero) and the Italian oil and gas company ENI have canceled building a joint green refinery.



Muhammad Ridwan - Bisnis.com29 January 2020 | 14:15 WIB



Pertamina refinery in Cilacap, Central Java. - Reuters / Darren Whiteside

Pertamina Continues to Work on Green Refinery with Eni


"So finally we then cut off this cooperation and decided to build it ourselves," he said in the Commission VII Meeting Room of the Indonesian House of Representatives, Wednesday (01/29/2020).

Actually, the appointment of ENI as the company's strategic partner to mitigate technical risks associated with the construction of a green refinery that will produce B100 fuel. ENI is considered to have good competence in producing B100 fuel because it has been producing since 2004.

Also read: Green Refinery in Dumai Refinery and Plaju Will Absorb 1 Million Tons of CPO Per Year


For this reason, Nicke said, Pertamina initially planned to produce at B100 at ENI's green refinery in Milan. However, the existence of a ban on the use of CPO by the European Continent renders Indonesian CPO unable to be processed in Milan, which is caused by the application of international certification, which has largely not been fulfilled by Indonesian CPO producers.

In addition, the application of the use of international certification is hampering the cooperation plan of Pertamina and ENI because most domestic CPO producers do not have it.

That way, continued Nicke, Pertamina continued the plan by building a green refinery in Plaju, South Sumatra using technology licensed directly from UOP.

Nicke explained that the B100 production was carried out at an old refinery that was added by a new unit. Later, each unit can produce 20,000 barrels of B100 fuel and is targeted to produce 1 million kiloliters per year.

The use of the old refinery is considered to save investment by 40% when compared to building a new green refinery. 

"This project will be completed by the end of 2023, so that by 2024 we will be able to produce," he explained.

Previously, Pertamina and ENI established cooperation between the two parties by signing 3 agreements on Wednesday (1/30/2019) in Rome, Italy.

In this cooperation, there are at least two agreements including those related to the development of Green Refinery, namely the Head of Joint Venture Agreement for the development of Green Refinery in Indonesia and the CPO Term Sheet processing in Italy. 

The agreement is a continuation of the memorandum of understanding of cooperation signed by Pertamina with ENI in September 2018 and the signing of a further agreement in December 2018. Meanwhile, another agreement is the MoU related to circular economy, low carbon products and renewable energy.


https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/202...-pertamina-bangun-kilang-hijau-secara-mandiri

Look like 100 % biofuel program will be implemented in 2024 right after the green refinery is expected to complete. The question is whether it is biodiesel or biogasoline that will be produced from the refinery ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi inaugurates Nanjung tunnel in Bandung District, West Java*
29th Jan 2020 15:38





Bandung, West Java (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated the Nanjung tunnel, with an inlet length of 28 meters and outlet length of 100 meters, in Lagadar Village, Margaasih Sub-district, Bandung District, West Java on Wednesday.

Jokowi, along with West Java Governor M. Ridwan Kamil, Bandung District Head Dadang M. Naseer, and Minister of Public Works and Public Housing M. Basuki Hadimuljono, pressed a siren button to mark the inauguration of the tunnel.

"Alhamdulillah (Thank Allah), the construction of Nanjung Tunnel, which is part of the flood control system in the Bandung basin area, has been completed, and we have inaugurated it today," President Jokowi noted in his remarks.

The president remarked that the flood control system in the Bandung basin area comprised several large projects: normalization in the upper reaches of the river, construction of reservoirs, construction of retention ponds, and construction of flood pathways in Cisangkuy.

"Now, it is the construction of Nanjung Tunnel. We hope there will still be one or two that we want to complete in 2020. A lot of homework still remains in the form of a flood way and retention pond," he stated.

"If this can be completed, Insya Allah, after 2020, these floods that always occurred in the Bandung basin area, Insya Allah, would not occur after 2020," he affirmed.

He quoted West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil as saying that the Nanjung tunnel has had a positive impact on flood management in the Bandung basin area.

"Earlier, (the governor of West Java) said that this year, floodwaters had receded quickly, from 490 square kilometers to 80 square kilometers. The drop is drastic. In the past, (floods) had affected 159 thousand residents, and now, down to 77 thousand people. Insya Allah, we will deal with (the problem) in the upstream area," he stated.

Bandung's flood management in the upstream region does not only concern infrastructure but also rehabilitation of landforms in the Citarum watershed and reforestation.

"If this is completed, then we will go downstream that also requires attention. This is a huge amount of work that we complete one by one. Hence, once again, we are optimistic that by the end of 2020, flooding could be significantly minimized in the Bandung region," he added.

Related news: Indonesia, Japan to extend cooperation on infrastructure development
Related news: Floods swamp 3,744 homes in Bandung District
Related news: Bandung District's flooding shows no signs of receding
Translated by: Ajat Sudrajat, Fardah
Editor: Sri Haryati

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1404...-nanjung-tunnel-in-bandung-district-west-java


----------



## Indos

*"Although Still Next Year, 3,000 Indonesian MotoGP Tickets Have Been Ordered"*

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - PT Indonesia Tourism Development (SOE) or ITDC has made an official website for pre-booking tickets for the Indonesian MotoGP which will take place in Mandalika , West Nusa Tenggara (NTB), 2021. It is known that until now, there have been 3,000 people who have ordered these tickets out of a total offer for 10,000 from the promoter. "For the new tickets we opened on January 20, yesterday, 3,000 and will soon run out, but that is pre-booking tickets, we will buy the rest when the race starts," said ITDC Managing Director Abdulbar M Mansoer in Jakarta, Wednesday (29 / 1/2020). 

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Although Still Next Year, 3,000 Indonesian MotoGP Tickets Are Ordered", https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...an-3.000-tiket-motogp-indonesia-telah-dipesan.
Penulis : Ade Miranti Karunia
Editor : Bambang Priyo Jatmiko


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


We should invest more in critical areas such as batam and medan. 
Long term we must find a way to take the crown from singapore as a major sea transport hub.


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> We should invest more in critical areas such as batam and medan.
> Long term we must find a way to take the crown from singapore as a major sea transport hub.


Indeed, thats what i thought on the first time seeing this post.


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Indeed, thats what i thought on the first time seeing this post.


Kra canal if built will significantly drew the shipping traffic out of the singapore strait. Making medan port even more and more important


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*NYIA - New Yogyakarta International airport - Progress per 25 Jan 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

OPINION
*Jokowi's labor law reforms risk antagonizing Indonesia's unions*
Jakarta needs to simplify system which puts off foreign business investment

Asmiati Malik
JANUARY 31, 2020 14:00 JST





Hundreds of labors hold protest against the employment omnibus law in Jakarta on Jan. 20: there is resistance from labor unions, particularly to the sections on creating jobs and labor reform. © Anadolu Agency/Getty Images
Indonesia, which sits below Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand in global competitiveness rankings, is a classic example of how legal uncertainty, legislative sprawl and labor issues can put off global investors.

In fact, in President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's first term from 2014 to 2019, Indonesia issued at least 10,180 regulations, consisting of 131 laws, 526 government regulations, 839 presidential regulations and 8,684 ministerial regulations. Indonesia is a hyper-regulated market, with institutions, departments, ministries, local governments and central government often creating overlapping laws and rules.

This tangle is why 33 companies avoided Indonesia when relocating their manufacturing plants from China to ASEAN, Jokowi complained. It revealed, he said, "a problem that we must resolve."


Now he thinks he has come up with a solution: an omnibus law. But it is not clear this will be enough to make Indonesia truly competitive and attractive to global business, and it faces stiff resistance from labor.

An omnibus law revises many laws and regulations at once, cutting across complexity in one swoop. With this, Jokowi plans to amend 74 regulations, 82 laws and 1,194 articles that make foreign investors reluctant to invest in Indonesia.

There are four main areas covered by this omnibus law, including job creation, taxation, labor reform and regulations relating to the new capital city Jokowi is planning. Creating jobs and labor reform are his top priorities.

An omnibus law is a new approach for a country such as Indonesia that has a civil law system, based on explicit legislation; it is more likely in a common law system, based on judicial precedent. The advantage of an omnibus law is that it covers many subjects at once, rather than trying to pass a law for each.




Joko Widodo walks as he inspects an area planned to be Indonesia's new capital on Dec. 17: the president is well aware of the problem. © Reuters
Jokowi has already introduced "one-stop investment," also known as integrated licensing, which combines services from 21 ministries and institutions to lure foreign funds to Indonesia, but in reality anyone wanting to obtain business licenses often faces many obstacles, particularly between central government, provinces and the sub-provinces known as regencies.

Many investors have complained of unclear and complicated business procedures in Indonesia and these can open opportunities for bribery to expedite the process of obtaining licenses. Such practice is rampant in provinces and regencies outside of Jakarta.

The decentralized model of government does give more authority and power to local governments to issue business permits and manage their local resources. But it also limits central government's oversight and triggers bribery from business players to local governments.

The Corruption Eradication Commission is not powerful enough to combat this. For example, local governments oversold business permits for palm plantation in Kalimantan, which led to the destruction of 858,000 hectares of forest in 2019.

Overlapping regulations, complicated bureaucracy and illicit practices all combine to drive down Indonesia's place in the World Economic Forum's global competitiveness index. Even though Indonesia ranks above Vietnam, foreign direct investment still prefers Vietnam: FDI was three times as high in Vietnam as in Indonesia as a share of gross domestic product in 2018.

While Jokowi claims one of the few solutions to luring foreign investment is to harmonize all overlapping regulations with his omnibus bill, there is resistance from labor unions, particularly to the sections on creating jobs and labor reform.

They are afraid their interests will be diminished to accommodate employers, including by abolishing some financial support such as health and insurance benefits; changing the wage system from monthly payments to an hourly basis; and outsourcing jobs. The Confederation of Indonesian Trade Unions claimed the government did not involve labor in drafting the bill, only big business.

Governments have previously granted increases in minimum wages, responding to union pressure, to gain workers' support, but this triggers resistance from market players because they think the labor cost in Indonesia is high enough to be similar to China's.

Many companies in labor-intensive industries such as garment manufacturing have relocated their factories to Vietnam and Bangladesh because their labor cost is far more competitive than Indonesia's. As a comparison, the monthly minimum wage in Jakarta is $288, versus $86 in Vietnam and $18 in Bangladesh.

Jokowi's administration does not have many options left for reforming labor costs in Indonesia to help it raise GDP growth above a persistent 5%. Resistance and controversy will always occur if the government does not provide transparency of information or involve all stakeholders.

An omnibus law is a radical way to resolve overlapping regulations, but it is crucially important to reform the bureaucratic mindset and institutions at the same time.





_Dr. Asmiati Malik is an Assistant Professor at the Universitas Bakrie Indonesia, with a focus on political economy of Indonesia.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Opinion/Jokowi-s-labor-law-reforms-risk-antagonizing-Indonesia-s-unions_


----------



## Indos

If Indonesia economy can still grow at 5 % this year it would already be big achievement amid corona virus outbreak in China.


*Japan Credit Rating Agency raises Indonesian credit rating to BBB+ amid solid growth*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, January 31, 2020 / 08:05 pm




A worker stacks rupiah banknotes at a Bank Mandiri cash center in Jakarta on Sept. 27. (Antara/Rosa Panggabean) 
Japan Credit Rating Agency (JCR) has raised Indonesia’s sovereign debt rating from BBB with a positive outlook to BBB+ with a stable outlook.

The rating mainly reflects the country’s solid domestic consumption-led economic growth, restrained budget deficit and public debt, as well as resilience to external shocks supported by a flexible exchange rate, credible monetary policies and accumulation of foreign exchange reserves, the agency wrote in a statement on Friday.

JCR also lauded President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration for continuing reform efforts that include reform on fiscal expenditure, curtailment of the budget deficit by restraining fuel subsidies and rapid infrastructure development that had exceeded the agency’s expectations.

Given the administration’s continuous efforts to carry out reform through its plan to issue an omnibus bill aimed at boosting foreign direct investment in a bid to reduce its current account deficit, along with its reinforced political base, with the administration’s largest opposition party having joined the coalition, JCR decided to raise the rating.

“[JCR] also changed the outlook to stable and upgraded the country’s ceiling for Indonesia by one notch to A-,” it said in the statement obtained by _The Jakarta Post_ on Friday.

The upgrade indicates JCR holds a more optimistic view on Indonesia than credit rating agency Fitch Ratings, which earlier this week maintained Indonesia’s long-term foreign and local currency issuer default rating at BBB with a stable outlook.

Fitch saw Indonesia as continuing to exhibit some structural weaknesses relative to its peers and as less developed on a number of metrics than many of its peers of the same BBB rank.

Although Indonesia’s budget deficit widened to 2.2 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) in 2019, JCR is upbeat that the government could cut its fiscal deficit to 1.76 percent of GDP this year and hold central government debt to less than 30 percent of GDP.

The optimism is based on the fact that the administration is poised to continue to secure fiscal resources for infrastructure and human capital development expenditures through curtailment of fuel subsidies in a bid to ensure fiscal consolidation during its second term.

Finance Ministry spokesperson Nufransa Wira Sakti said the ratings upgrade was JCR’s recognition of Indonesia’s economic resilience amid uncertain global economic conditions.

“The government is also utilizing this ratings upgrade from JCR to boost both foreign direct and portfolio investments, as well as to enter the Japanese bond market,” he said in a statement.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...n-credit-rating-to-bbb-amid-solid-growth.html


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to stop gas exports to Singapore in 2023*

Eisya A. Eloksari
The Jakarta Post







The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has decided to stop gas shipments to Singapore in the next three years to cater to domestic demand.

"Gas exports to Singapore will stop in 2023 and we will use the gas for the domestic market,” Downstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Agency (BPH Migas) head Fanshurullah Asa said as quoted from the ministry’s press release on Friday.

The decision is in line with a statement made by Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Arifin Tasrif during a hearing with House of Representatives lawmakers in November that he planned to stop supplying gas to the city-state.

Fanshurullah expressed hope the decision would create added value for the nation’s natural gas and reduce its trade balance deficit, as the use of gas could shift to oil fuel.

Indonesia's gas exports to Singapore come from the Corridor Block managed by ConocoPhillips, which has a supply of 300 million standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd).

The gas supply will be channeled into the Dumai Duri transmission pipeline to be distributed to industrial estates in Sumatra, namely the Sei Mangkei Special Economic Zone in North Sumatra, among other destinations.

The country’s oil and gas exports totaled US$167.5 billion last year, a 6.94 percent decline year-on-year (yoy), Statistics Indonesia data show. *(eyc)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...to-stop-gas-exports-to-singapore-in-2023.html*


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Australia’s Monash University to open postgraduate campus in Indonesia*
Australia’s Monash University is set to establish a postgraduate campus in Indonesia, following the latter’s approval, paving the way for Monash to become the first foreign university campus to operate in the country.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...to-open-postgraduate-campus-in-indonesia.html


----------



## Nike

*PT Timah Siapkan Pabrik Olahan 'Tanah Jarang'*
Monica Wareza, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

10 February 2020 20:22





Foto: Tambang PT Timah di Pemali, Pulau Bangka (REUTERS/Fransiska Nangoy)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT Timah Tbk. (TINS) menyebutkan akan memulai pembangunan pabrik monasit, salah satu mineral tanah jarang (_rare earth_), di akhir tahun ini. Pengolahan mineral tanah jarang ini sudah bertahun-tahun menjadi wacana perusahaan dan akhirnya mencapai tahap realisasi.

Direktur Utama Timah Riza Pahlevi Tabrani mengatakan pembangunan pabrik ini masih dalam tahapan desain yang diharapkan bisa rampung segera dan pembangunan bisa segera dilakukan.

"Ada, kita punya (partner). Makanya saya bilang hari ini belum berani bilang karena kita masih ada teknologi yang mau kita finalkan. Teknologi udah hampir final tinggal angka-angkanya belum," kata Riza di Hotel Borobudur, Jakarta, Senin (10/2/2020).


PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Boyong 4 Piala Oscar, Ini Sederet Prestasi Film 'Parasite'*
*Kemarahan Jokowi yang Berbuah Hasil, CAD Turun Walau Sedikit*
*Singapura Waspada Rush Money, Apa Dampaknya ke Bank RI?*


Riza menyebutkan, dari pemisahan monasit ini akan diperoleh logam jenis lain yakni thorium yang bisa dimanfaatkan untuk bahan bakar pembangkit listrik. Dalam hal pembangkit listrik ini, Timah menyebut telah berkomunikasi dengan ThorCon International Pte Ltd, perusahaan asal Rusia untuk membangun pembangkit listrik tenaga thorium.

"Sudah beberapa kalo komunikasi dengan Thorcon. Memang teknologinya tinggi. Jadi secara prinsip siapkan bahan baku energinya," katanya.

Pada tahun ini perusahaan menargetkan peningkatan produksi timah sebesar 5% dibanding dengan realisasi produksi tahun lalu di angka 58 ribu ton.

"Tapi tetap kita menunggu melihat kondisi harga. Harga kita nggak bisa kontrol, kontrolnya kita maintenance jumlah yang kita ekspor," kata Abdullah Umar, Corporate Secretary PT Timah.

Apa itu rare earth?

Sebagai dasar dari manufaktur listrik, rare earth adalah 17 elemen yang berfungsi sebagai komponen utama dalam berbagai perangkat mulai dari smartphone atau ponsel pintar dan kamera berteknologi tinggi hingga televisi layar datar dan komputer.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...0/pt-timah-siapkan-pabrik-olahan-tanah-jarang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

got another trainsets from Japan






Just wishing the whole Java railway system getting electrified, and commuter railway to be build in central java around Semarang Solo and Jogja and with Malang Sidoarjo Surabaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia among 'world’s largest aviation markets': Boeing*





Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Wed, February 12, 2020 / 01:39 pm

_




A Boeing 737 MAX 8 operated by Garuda Indonesia taxis at Soekarno-Hatta Airport in Tangerang, Banten, on Jan. 7, 2018.(Courtesy of/Garuda Indonesia)

Vietnam, Thailand and Indonesia are in motion to become Southeast Asia’s top three economies in driving future demand for new aircraft, according to one of the world’s top plane manufacturers.

United States airplane manufacturer Boeing said in a statement on Wednesday that Indonesia and Thailand were the region’s second-fastest growing aircraft markets after Vietnam. Since 2010, annual demand growth was about 10 percent in the former two and 15 percent in the latter.

“With an expanding middle class in a market that continues to liberalize, coupled with a strong domestic, regional and international tourism sector, Southeast Asia has become one of the world’s largest aviation markets,” said Boeing commercial marketing vice president Randy Tinseth.

As a result, Southeast Asia is expected to require 4,500 new airplanes, worth US$785 billion, over the next 20 years. The region’s demand for new planes makes up 10.2 percent of projected global demand during the period. Most of the planes will be small, single-aisle units instead of the larger, twin-aisle units.

Growing demand for airplanes also translates to a growing market for airline services and industry employees. The manufacturer estimates the region’s airline service demand will be worth $785 billion until 2038 and require 182,000 new employees, including pilots, cabin crew and technicians.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...g-worlds-largest-aviation-markets-boeing.html_


----------



## Kansel




----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

*MRT Jakarta, SAJV ink phase 2 contract, look to break ground in 2021*

Sausan Atika
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Jakarta / Tue, February 18, 2020 / 01:13 pm




Representatives of city-owned MRT Jakarta and Japan-Indonesia partnership Shimizu-Adhi Karya Joint Venture (SAJV) pose for a photograph during a signing ceremony on Feb. 17 at the Bundaran HI MRT Station in Central Jakarta. SAJV won the tender for the first stage of the MRT phase 2 construction project, which covers a 2.8-kilometer route and two stations.(PT MRT Jakarta/PT MRT Jakarta)
The second phase of the Jakarta Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) rail development project has kicked off on Monday with the signing of a contract between city-owned PT MRT Jakarta and Shimizu-Adhi Karya Joint Venture (SAJV), a partnership between Japanese engineering company Shimizu Corporation and state-owned construction company Adhi Karya.

MRT Jakarta construction director Silvia Halim and SAJV representative Yutaka Okumura signed the deal, worth Rp 4.5 trillion (US$336.2 million), at the Hotel Indonesia traffic circle (Bundaran HI) MRT station in Central Jakarta.

Phase 2 involves building a 6.3-kilometer track from HI to Kota Station in West Jakarta.

SAJV won the tender for the 58-month initial stage (CP201) of phase 2, which commences in March and is expected to be completed by December 2024. 

The CP201 stage involves building a 2.8 km underground tunnel connecting the Bundaran HI and Harmoni stations in Central Jakarta, as well as the MH Thamrin and National Monument (Monas) MRT stations, with construction breaking ground in 2021.

“This year, we will focus on [pre-construction]," Silvia told reporters after the signing ceremony. "For instance, site clearance, utility diversions, assessing whether trees should be chopped down or relocated."

“Next year, we will begin tunneling,” she said.

MRT Jakarta president director William Sabandar said that, from the lessons learned in phase 1, it would try and minimize the impact of construction on road users and pedestrians.

“It is highly important for us to improve traffic management during the project's construction. We will install construction barriers that are more convenient for the public, as well as better prevention and management of potential flooding,” William said during the signing ceremony.

The traffic management strategies include temporarily relocating the affected Transjakarta bus shelters on Corridor 1, connecting Blok M in South Jakarta to Kota in West Jakarta. The busway corridor runs adjacent to the planned MRT route in certain areas.

“There will be relocation and adjustment to the existing Transjakarta bus shelters. We are not closing them. The [Bundaran HI MRT station] won’t halt operations, either. Thus, all public facilities will remain operational,” said Silvia.

She added that the pedestrian bridges on Jl. Thamrin and the clock tower at the Thamrin-Kebon Sirih intersection might also be relocated, if necessary.

While the developer would divert traffic on Jl. Thamrin to make way for the project, this was not necessary on Jl. Medan Merdeka Barat in the so-called Ring 1 high-security area.

“The Monas MRT Station will be built inside the Monas complex, not on Jl. Medan Merdeka Barat. Therefore, the road won’t be affected,” she said.

Stage CP201 is to proceed simultaneously with the other phase 2 construction stages: the Harmoni-Mangga Besar section (CP202) and the Glodok-Kota section (CP203), as well as the rail track works (CP205) and the rolling stock (CP206).

MRT Jakarta has completed the CP200 stage on building the receiving substation (RSS) at Monas.

The tenders for the remaining construction packages were underway, but the winning bidders for CP202, CP203 and CP205 were expected to be announced in September, said Silvia.

Seven underground stations are planned for construction during phase 2: Thamrin, Monas, Harmoni, Sawah Besar and Mangga Besar stations in Central Jakarta, and Glodok and Kota station in West Jakarta.

The project is funded by a Rp 22.5 trillion loan from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

Silvia acknowledged that phase 2 construction would be more challenging because of the soft soil, which required a more robust underground structure. 

The planned route would also pass the historical buildings and heritage sites on Jl. Gajah Mada and Jl. Hayam Wuruk, from Harmoni to Glodok, as well as the Batang Hari River that flowed into the Ciliwung.

“We will install a real-time monitoring system to ensure that the impact of movement or any disruptions can be quickly identified for repairing,” she added.

William expressed hope that the project would be completed on time and on budget, and that it would be of the best quality.

“More detailed information for the public will be disseminated before the development begins. We apologize to those who might be disrupted by the project,” he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-2-contract-look-to-break-ground-in-2021.html

===================================

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

Freeport need to build its 3 billion dollar smelter as soon as possible since in 2022 all minerals ore will be forbidden for export. If Freeport want to keep their mining operation at current level after 2022, they need to speed up the construction process that is expected to finish in 2023. There is a 1 year gap between the banning time with the smelter completion. 

This is a problem that should be solved, unless the government extend the death line until the smelter is finished. Any way, we still need to see whether government investment on the company by buying 51 % of its stake is really worth it. 


* Freeport Smelter's Progress Exceeds Target *
BY :INVESTOR DAILY

FEBRUARY 19, 2020 







*Jakarta*. Freeport Indonesia announced on Wednesday that progress in the construction of its copper concentrate smelter in Gresik had exceeded its six-month target in February. The progress has been verified independently and the report submitted to the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry.

Freeport Indonesia president director Tony Wenas said the ministry evaluates the progress of construction at the smelter every six months.

"The progress is now at 4.88 percent, exceeding our six-month target of 4.09 percent," Tony said in a hearing with Commission VII at the House of Representatives in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Tony said the progress was achieved in land compaction, which should be completed within the next three months.

After that, an EPC auction would be conducted before the proper construction stage. The entire smelter construction is expected to be completed in 2023.

"We hope to start the construction in August," Tony said.

The Freeport smelter, which costs $3 billion to build, will have a capacity of 2 million tons of copper concentrate. It's located in the Java Integrated Industrial and Port Estate (JIIPE) industrial area in Gresik, East Java.

Freeport started building its own smelters in Indonesia in 2014. The progress was slow since the company faced an uncertain future after the end of its Contract of Work (CoW) in 2021.

Negotiations with the government resulted in Freeport being granted a Special Mining Business License (IUPK).

The IUPK allows Freeport to operate in Indonesia until 2041. 

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/freeport-smelters-progress-exceeds-target


----------



## Kansel

BUSINESS
*This company wants to build Indonesia’s first commercial nuclear power plant*




Norman Harsono and Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Thu, February 20, 2020 / 03:27 pm

_




Central control room of a nuclear power plant(Shutterstock/ muph)

ThorCon International Pte Ltd has been pushing to build an experimental nuclear power plant in Indonesia over the past five years, but with unproven technology and regulatory limitations, the company is unlikely to finish the facility by the expected deadline.

The Washington-based power producer has been engaging with Indonesian regulators and state-owned enterprises to launch a 500-megawatt floating nuclear power plant in the country by 2027.

Regions considered for the US$1.21 billion facility are Bangka Island, Sumatra and West Kalimantan. While enterprises are waiting, regulators do not appear driven to finish the project within seven years.

“What we need is just a piece of paper from a ministry that says ‘Yes, let’s do this’ and then work together to propose a presidential regulation,” said ThorCon’s Indonesia representative Bob Effendi in Jakarta on Feb. 3.

“There are certain things we have to start doing this year, and the cost is quite big: billions of rupiah. We will not finance something worth billions without some sort of certainty,” he added.

Rendering of ThorCon International's proposed 500-MW floating nuclear plant in Indonesia. The facility would run on thorium, a radioactive metal that is more readily available than uranium, but the technology of which is less developed. (Handout/Thorcon International)

Indonesia’s energy policies have indeed been steering away from nuclear plants since then-president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono issued a government regulation in 2014 that declared such plants “a last resort option” to power the country. The regulation instead prioritizes coal, natural gas and renewables, namely geothermal, solar, wind, hydropower, bio and tidal energy, for electricity production.

Due to the regulation, neither the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry nor the National Nuclear Energy Agency (Batan) appear keen to finish ThorCon’s plant by 2027.

Energy Minister Arifin Tasrif told legislators in Jakarta on Jan. 27 that “our priority for national electricity supply is to make renewables contribute 23 percent of the energy mix by 2025”, as per Indonesia’s commitment in the Paris Climate Agreement.

The controversial omnibus bill on job creation amends, revokes and adds several articles in Law No. 10/1997 on nuclear energy that will streamline business licensing for potential nuclear energy development. The central government will form a supervisory body to monitor any nuclear energy activities.

Read also: Time for nuclear power? Luhut tells tale of Indonesia ‘having it all’

Meanwhile, Batan nuclear facilities director Dandang Purwadi told The Jakarta Post on Feb. 14 that ThorCon’s commercial plant would more likely be operational by 2040, as “we have to wait around 10 years for the technology to mature, then take 10 years to build the facility”, according to the draft bill.

He was referring to thorium-fueled molten-salt reactor technology that is at the heart of ThorCon’s proposed nuclear plant. Such technology, he continued, had only been tested “on an experimental scale inside a lab” and needed to undergo a demonstration phase before entering commercial operation.

“The time that would be required to build a commercial thorium plant very much depends on the readiness of the technology,” he reiterated.

Despite the regulatory hurdles, ThorCon continually engages state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL, tin miner PT Timah and electricity company PLN to, respectively, develop, supply fuel and offtake power for the 500 MW plant while awaiting regulatory certainty. 

ThorCon signed an agreement with PAL in July last year to conduct a feasibility study on building the reactor. If the test goes well, the two companies plan to conduct several rigorous tests this year, begin construction in 2023 and finish the plant by 2026. PAL would be working with South Korea’s Daewoo Shipyard & Marine Engineering (DSME) to build the reactor.

With regard to supply, ThorCon is in talks with Timah. Thorium, which can be found in monazite ores, is a byproduct of tin mining, and the state-owned mining company is currently the world’s largest producer of refined tin after China’s Yunnan Tin Co.

According to a 2015 Batan survey, Indonesia has 133,000 tons of thorium reserves, 95 percent of which could be found in Bangka Belitung province, where Timah operates two mines. The country’s reserves represent 2 percent of global reserves. India has the largest share of reserves at 846,000 tons.

“I’ve been in contact with them, but I think their technology is still very much up there. In principle, we are ready with the raw material,” Timah president director Mochtar Riza Pahlevi Tabrani said on Feb. 10, adding that the miner had signed an agreement with Batan to store monazite ores.

With regard to offtaking, ThorCon signed an agreement in November last year with PLN, Indonesia’s largest utility company, to conduct a feasibility study on the nuclear plant.

“We won’t make any decision nor promise today. We are monitoring developments,” said PLN deputy president director Darmawan Prasodjo on Jan. 23.

Indonesia is not entirely inexperienced with nuclear technology. Southeast Asia’s largest economy owns three nuclear reactors for research purposes. These are the 2-MW Triga 2000 reactor in Bandung, West Java, the 30-MW GA Siwabessy reactor in Serpong, Banten, and the 100-kW Kartini reactor in Yogyakarta, which also hosts the Nuclear Technology College (STTN).
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ias-first-commercial-nuclear-power-plant.html_


----------



## Kansel

*AS Cabut RI dari Daftar Negara Berkembang, Ini Kata Pemerintah*
Jumat, 21 Februari 2020 | 16:27 WIB
















Komentar (51)





Yoga Sukmana
JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Kantor Perwakilan Perdagangan Amerika Serikat (AS) atau Office of the US Trade Representative (USTR) mencabut preferensi khusus untuk daftar anggota Organisasi Perdagangan Dunia (WTO) termasuk Indonesia dalam daftar negara berkembang. Artinya, di mata AS, Indonesia sudah menjadi negara maju.

Menteri Koordinator (Menko) Bidang Perekonomian Airlangga Hartanto mengatakan hal ini akan berdampak terhadap fasilitas-fasilitas negara berkembang.

“Dampaknya tentu fasilitas, Indonesia yang sebelumnya menjadi negara berkembang akan dikurangi, ya kita tidak khawatir itu,” kata Airlangga di kantornya seperti dikutip _Kontan.co.id_, Jumat (21/2/2020).


Baca juga: Gegara Corona, Stok Material Proyek KA Cepat Jakarta-Bandung Menipis

Setali tiga uang, ekspor barang-barang Indonesia bakal kena tarif tinggi daripada negara berkembang lainnya. Sebagai contoh, pajak-pajak impor yang diatur AS atas barang Indonesia bakal lebih tinggi, termasuk bea masuk.

“Tapi belum tentu, kami tidak khawatir,” ujar Airlangga.

Dalam kebijakan baru AS yang telah berlaku sejak 10 Februari 2020 tersebut, Indonesia dikeluarkan dari daftar Developing and Least-Developed Countries sehingga Special Differential Treatment (SDT) yang tersedia dalam WTO Agreement on Subsidies and Countervailing Measures tidak lagi berlaku bagi Indonesia.

Sebagai akibatnya, de minimis thresholds untuk marjin subsidi agar suatu penyelidikan anti-subsidi dapat dihentikan berkurang menjadi kurang dari 1 persen dan bukan kurang dari 2 persen.

Baca juga: Ternyata Telkom Juga Rambah Bisnis Penggilingan Padi


Selain itu, kriteria negligible import volumes yang tersedia bagi negara berkembang tidak lagi berlaku bagi Indonesia.

Dampaknya memang kebijakan ini cenderung buat perdagangan Indonesia buntung. Padahal selama ini Indonesia surplus dari AS.

Berdasarkan data Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) surplus perdagangan Indonesia dengan AS pada Januari 2020 sebesar 1,01 miliar dollar AS, angka ini tumbuh bila dibanding surplus periode sama tahun lalu yakni 804 juta dollar AS.

Baca juga: Sederet Kader Partai di Kursi Komisaris Bank BUMN

Data tersebut juga menyebutkan AS menjadi negara terbesar kedua pangsa ekspor non-migas Indonesia sebesar 1,62 miliar dollar AS pada Januari 2020. (Yusuf Imam Santoso | Tendi)

https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...egara-berkembang-ini-kata-pemerintah?page=all


----------



## Nike

*Second Phase of MRT Construction to be Completed in 2024*
Translator: 
*Antara*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
18 February 2020 07:29 WIB

MRT which has started from the HI Roundabout to the Kota Station, is targeted for completion in 2024 due to the challenging track conditions.

"The 2.8 kilometer long tunnel stretches from the HI Roundabout to Sarinah, with two underground stations, at Thamrin and Monas. The value of this contract is around Rp4.5 trillion. The construction will continue for 58 months with a target of completion by December 2024," Jakarta MRT President Director William Sabandar said after signing the contract with the Shimizu-Adhi Karya Consortium at the HI Roundabout Station, Jakarta, Monday.

The construction of the second phase took 58 months because this line passed through the cultural preservation, Ciliwung River flow and softer land in North Jakarta, Jakarta MRT Construction Director Silvia Halim explained.

"At least 58 months, because there are indeed technical challenges that are different from Phase 1. Examples such as softer soil conditions in North Jakarta. Then various old buildings and cultural preservation, then also the Ciliwung River in the middle, between Jalan Gajah Mada and Jalan Hayam Wuruk, "Silvia Halim said.

Therefore, the company must ensure that construction is built in detail and safety aspects are guaranteed.

"All of these physical conditions must be handled with care. Development methods must also be better and stronger. We ensure that this development will be on schedule and on quality. This is why we need more time, " She said.

The first stage of phase II starts from HI Roundabout Station to Kota Station with a total length of six kilometers and consists of seven underground stations namely Thamrin, Monas, Harmoni, Sawah Besar, Mangga Besar, Glodok, and Kota.

The second phase of the construction project of Mass Rapid Transit (MRT Jakarta or Ratangga) is divided into IIA and IIB phases.

The route of the project’s IIA phase starts from Hotel Indonesia to Stasiun Kota, while the IIB phase beginning from Stasiun Kota until Ancol.

Phase IIA construction is divided into three civil contract packages. The construction period of Phase IIA will begin in March 2020 and is targeted for completion in December 2024.

The signing of the CP 201 work contract between PT MRT Jakarta (Perseroda) and Shimizu - Adhi Karya JV (SAJV) marked the start of Phase IIA development project work.

ANTARA
https://en.tempo.co/read/1308870/second-phase-of-mrt-construction-to-be-completed-in-2024


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia hopes to attract $87b investment, create 3m jobs through omnibus bill: Airlangga*

Nezar Patria, Esther Samboh and Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Tue, February 25, 2020 / 07:30 am






Coordinating Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto gestures during the Indonesia Onward Cabinet announcement by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on Wednesday, October 23, 2019. (JP/Seto Wardhana) 

The government is upbeat that the sweeping omnibus bill on job creation will bolster investment and open up more jobs for Indonesians, as it braces for tough public scrutiny during the bill’s deliberation at the House of Representatives.

Coordinating Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto said that the omnibus bill on job creation could help the government inch closer to its 6 percent economic growth target through Rp 1,200 trillion (US$87 billion) in projected investment.

Under a “business as usual” scenario, he added, Indonesia would attract between Rp 800 trillion and Rp 900 trillion in investment per year, therefore the bill could “add more than Rp 300 trillion” in investment into Indonesia. The country booked Rp 810 trillion in investment in 2019 from domestic and foreign investors, Coordinating Investment Board (BKPM) data shows.

“To reach the [economic] growth target of 6 percent, we need faster decision-making, a faster licensing process and to ease the doing of business for small and medium businesses,” Airlangga added during an interview with _The Jakarta Post. _He referred to gross domestic product (GDP) growth targets in the 2020-2024 National Medium Term Development Plan (RPJMN).

“We are targeting 3 million new jobs in the manufacturing sector, start-up companies and part-time workers.” Indonesia at present adds around 2 million jobs per year. With a young and growing population, this number is not sufficient to keep up with high school and university graduates entering the labor market.

Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Airlangga Hartarto in Jakarta on Monday, February 24. 2020. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration submitted the omnibus bill on job creation on Feb. 12 to the House, expecting deliberations to be concluded within 100 working days so as to attract more investment to help boost the country’s flagging economic growth rate.

Airlangga added that the government’s planned omnibus bill would open up financial access for small and medium businesses (SMEs). He went on to say that the proposed bill would also relax regulations to allow SMEs to become formal companies. “This will change the informal sector into a formal one.”

Indonesia’s economy grew 5.02 percent last year, the lowest growth rate in four years, as investment and exports cooled. Investment – the second-largest contributor to GDP growth – expanded 4.45 percent last year, a far cry from the 6.67 percent growth rate recorded in 2018.

“The omnibus bill is the government’s plan to boost investment and we really need to kick-start economic growth. The misnomers we are seeing right now are being caused by a lack of communication between the government and related stakeholders, such as investors and labor unions,” Center of Reform on Economics (CORE) Indonesia research director Piter Abdullah told _The Post._

“Indonesia needs a breakthrough and the omnibus bill is that breakthrough. But the government should have communicated the proposed plan more clearly. The omnibus legislation should be drafted carefully and not be rushed.”

Read also: Guide to omnibus bill on job creation: 1,028 pages in 10 minutes

The 2020-2024 RPJMN planning document shows that Indonesia’s mid-term economic growth target is well short of the ambitious 8 percent target stipulated in the previous 2015-2019 plan. The government now hopes to realize growth of between 5.4 percent and 6 percent.

This year’s economic growth target of 5.3 percent, as documented in the 2020 state budget, has been criticized by economists as unrealistic, especially now that the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) is expected to drag down economic growth in China, Indonesia’s largest trading partner and second-largest foreign investor.

“A drop of just one percentage point in China’s economic growth rate will result in a drop of 0.3 to 0.6 percentage points in Indonesia’s [growth],” Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said during a recent media briefing in Jakarta.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ct-87b-investment-open-3m-jobs-airlangga.html


----------



## Indos

Zenius' new chief executive Rohan Monga and chief education officer Sabda P.S. in Jakarta on Wednesday. (JG Photo/Diana Mariska)

* Zenius Gets $20m Funding From Northstar, Appoints Ex-Gojek COO as New Boss *
BY DIANA MARISKA

FEBRUARY 05, 2020

*Jakarta*. Online learning platform Zenius has raised $20 million in funding and appointed Rohan Monga, Gojek Indonesia's former chief operating officer, as its new boss, as the company continues to develop and improve its platform.

Singapore-based private equity company Northstar Group, also an investor in Indonesia's first decacorn Gojek, lead the Series A funding, which also included early-stage venture capital firms Kinesys Group and Beenext.

Monga, who now becomes Zenius' new chief executive, said on Wednesday the funding came at a critical time as the company plans to revamp its marketing, refresh content, improve technology and hire more talents.

Monga said the platform is now targeting a younger demographic. To attract them, Zenius will create new formats to deliver content while maintaining its current identity.

Marketing will be a new focus for Zenius, with Monga admitting awareness of the platform is still low.

Its focus on product and technology will be geared toward creating a better user experience. To this end, Zenius has also opened an office in India as part of its technology center.

"We now have engineers Jakarta and India as part of our technology center. They will collaborate to scale up the platform faster," Monga said.

Some of the new funding will also go to hiring the best talents in the country.

By the end of 2019, Zenius already had 51 million users.

In December, the company announced it would give free access to its learning videos and other educational materials. Monga said this would not affect the quality of the materials they deliver.

"We know Indonesians are willing to pay [for supplemental education], and our platform is a testament to that," Monga said.

According to him, before offering free access to its materials, Zenius already commanded the highest price compared to its competitors in the educational technology sector and still remains one of its leading players.

Comparing Gojek with Zenius, Monga said even though they offer different services, the two platforms operate in similar ways and focus on similar goals.

"Gojek is a transaction platform while Zenius is an engagement platform. What's really important across both is that we operate at very high speed – to deliver our roadmaps and marketing plans, for example. [And in] both you see a similar focus on metrics, including on customer engagement, and on making sure that we're delivering better outcomes," Monga said.

Zenius founder and former chief executive, Sabda P.S, said Monga's appointment was based on his extensive experience and problem-solving ability – and also his success in making Gojek the first decacorn company in Indonesia.

Sabda will now take on the role of chief education officer at Zenius, a company he founded in 2007.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/ze...om-northstar-appoints-exgojek-coo-as-new-boss


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia announces $742m stimulus to shield economy from virus*

Marchio Irfan Gorbiano  and Made Anthony Iswara
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Jakarta / Wed, February 26, 2020 / 08:53 am




President Joko Widodo gives a speech at the cabinet plenary session at Bogor Palace, Tuesday, Feb. 11, 2020.( Setneg/Handout)
The government has announced a Rp 10.3 trillion (US$742 million) stimulus package that is expected to boost consumer spending and reinvigorate Indonesia’s tourism industry, which has been deflated by the deadly coronavirus outbreak.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani said on Tuesday that the government would disburse  Rp 4.6 trillion to the 15.2 million beneficiaries of its staple needs program. The government will also add Rp 1.5 trillion to housing loan and down payment subsidies for low-income Indonesians.

“This is the 30 percent bottom segment. They will use the funds immediately for consumption,” Sri Mulyani said at the State Palace.

The government will also grant Rp 3.3 trillion to regional authorities to compensate for tax revenue losses from tax exemptions that are also part of the stimulus.

“We will support ten tourist destinations [...] by not collecting hotel and restaurant taxes over [the next] six months,” said Sri Mulyani.

The 10 destinations will include Yogyakarta; Malang, East Java; Manado, North Sulawesi; Bali; Mandalika, West Nusa Tenggara; Labuan Bajo, East Nusa Tenggara; Bangka Belitung province; Batam and Bintan of the Riau Islands; and all regencies in North Sumatra’s Lake Toba.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, who has championed tourism as a new source of economic growth for Indonesia, faces a four-year low economic growth rate of 5.02 percent in 2019. The novel coronavirus may drag down growth by up to 0.6 percentage points.

Foreign tourist arrivals contracted by 2 percent in December. Chinese tourists account for 12 percent of arrivals, the second-biggest source of foreign tourism in Indonesia. The Indonesian Hotel and Restaurant Association (PHRI) has reported 40,000 room cancellations and 20,000 visitor cancellations in Bali since the outbreak became apparent in early January.

The Tuesday meeting follows a Cabinet meeting last week that unveiled a plan to provide travel discounts of up to 30 percent for both foreign and local travelers.

Several ministers who attended the Tuesday meeting said the discount would be on 25 percent of seats on airplanes that flew to the 10 destinations from March to May of this year.

To achieve this, the government will give Rp 298.5 billion worth of incentives to airlines and travel agents to attract foreign tourists to Indonesia. It will allocate another Rp 443.39 billion in discounts for domestic tourists to the 10 tourist destinations outlined in the program.

The government will also reallocate Rp 96.8 billion of the existing Rp 147 billion from the special allocation fund (DAK) for tourism toward grants for regional authorities to boost their own tourism industries.

Coordinating Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto added that passenger service charges for the 10 destinations would be cut by 20 percent during the next three months, as a result of incentives provided by state-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura (AP).

State-owned oil and gas holding company Pertamina will provide discounts for aviation fuel during the same time period, amounting to Rp 265.5 billion in value, he said.

“In the future, the government will prepare other incentives that will follow the development of the coronavirus and its impacts on the economy in early or late April,” said Airlangga.

Association of Indonesian Tour and Travel Agencies (ASITA) deputy chairman Budijanto Ardiansyah said it remained unclear how the government would channel funds to airlines, travel agents and other recipients of the incentives. He worried that directly giving beneficiaries large sums of money would result in a misuse of funds.

Budijanto suggested a more traveler-focused approach, where visitors could reimburse portions of their hotel and airline fees if they provided the necessary  documents.
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...2m-stimulus-to-shield-economy-from-virus.html


----------



## Whizzack

As long as we don't get sick (or too sick) with COVID-19, it seems like we won't be too bad economically...

*Indonesia's domestically driven economy could be blessing in disguise amid outbreak: ADB*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Indonesia may not be affected severely by the global health emergency, thanks to its minimal exposure to the global trade and its wide room to maneuver in monetary policy, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) has said.

Newly appointed ADB president Masatsugu Asakawa, speaking during a restricted media briefing in Jakarta on Wednesday, expressed his belief that Indonesia was less likely to experience a strong impact from the global outbreak compared to other countries in the region, such as Japan or Thailand.

“Indonesia isn't deeply integrated in the global supply chain, so it is still considerably fortunate compared to other countries,” Asakawa said. He added that the Indonesian economy, which was primarily driven by domestic activity, was an advantage during the global health emergency.

Indonesia is heavily dependent on domestic demand, with household consumption growing 4.97 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the fourth quarter of 2019 to account for more than 50 percent of gross domestic product (GDP).

Asakawa did not deny, however, that the outbreak would have a negative impact on the Indonesian economy, because it had already dampened the global tourism industry.

Many countries, including Indonesia, have issued travel bans and restricted flights to destinations with localized outbreaks in a bid to stem the transmission of COVID-19 – the disease caused by the SARS-CoV-2 virus.

Although he did not provide a projection of how the outbreak might affect Indonesia, Asakawa said he believed that the country still had ample room to maneuver in macroeconomic policy and fiscal expansion to buffer the economy.

“[Bank Indonesia] Governor Perry [Warjiyo] has cut the policy rate five times so far and he can do this because Indonesia still has enough policy room to do so, unlike Japan or Europe that currently have negative interest rates,” he said. “By taking advantage of this policy room, Indonesia could accommodate future contingencies from the outbreak.”

“China has become a major player in the global economy and plays a big role in the global supply chain,” Asakawa noted, saying that he expected the COVID-19 outbreak to have a greater impact than the 2003 SARS outbreak on China’s economy as well as the global economy.

The rapid spread of the virus, which originated in the Chinese city of Wuhan at the end of 2019, has prompted the Chinese government to restrict economic activities. As a result, factory activity in China contracted to the lowest level in history in February at 35.7 on the Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI).

Figures below 50 on the PMI indicate contraction, while figures above 50 indicate expansion.

Given China's place in the global supply chain, Asakawa warned that world production and trade could see some disruption if the global epidemic lasted longer than expected.

“The virus could also impact consumption, depending on how long this outbreak lasts,” he added.

Perry echoed Asakawa’s sentiments, saying that Indonesia’s economic growth would likely drop to just 4.9 percent in the first quarter of the year. Although this would be the lowest growth in three years, it would still fall within the 1 percentage point range of the 4.97 percent growth recorded in the fourth quarter of 2019.

“That’s not a doomsday scenario, [and is] based on the V-shaped scenario we are projecting. Recovery is likely to occur over the next six months after bottoming out in February and March,” the central bank governor said while briefing chief editors on Wednesday at BI headquarters in Jakarta.

He said that possible easing measures to jack up growth included setting a lower reserve requirement for both the rupiah and the US dollar for local banks, as well as lowering the benchmark interest rate.

BI cut its benchmark rate, the seven-day reverse repo rate (7DRRR), by 25 basis points in February.

“There are plenty of BI instruments from among BI’s five main instruments that we can still use,” he said.

The bank announced five measures on Monday to stabilize the financial market and prop up the rupiah. The measures included cutting the reserve ratio to free up billions of dollars in the banking industry, which could bolster the financial market and export-import activities that had been severely hit by the outbreak.

The government has already launched a Rp 10 trillion fiscal stimulus package to support the tourism industry and boost consumer spending to counter the economic impacts of the outbreak. It is currently finalizing a second, bigger stimulus package to ease imports and exports, and to support manufacturing.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...e-blessing-in-disguise-amid-outbreak-adb.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia aims to double gas production by 2030 with major projects in pipeline*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, March 9, 2020 / 02:20 pm 





The Masela oil and gas block 

Indonesia is aiming to double gas production over the next 10 years to 12,300 million cubic feet per day (mmscfd) as it sets sights on becoming one of the top global gas exporters with major projects in the pipeline.

The government’s Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKK Migas) said in a statement on March 4 that two developments last year “added optimism” to Indonesia’s goal of becoming a leading gas producer*. *

He was referring to the resumption of a stalled gas project at the offshore Masela Block and the discovery of a giant gas reserve at the Sakakemang Block in South Sumatra. However, major oil and gas players told _The Jakarta Post _that SKKMigas was still in talks with stakeholders over how to achieve the target.

In May 2019, Indonesia concluded an 18-year negotiation with Japan’s Inpex Corp over developing a liquefied natural gas (LNG) plant in Masela, which will produce 9.5 million tons of LNG each year. Four months later, Spain’s Repsol announced the discovery of an estimated 2 trillion cubic feet (tcf) gas reserve in Sakakemang – the third-largest discovery in the Asia-Pacific last year.

SKKMigas head Dwi Soetjipto said in the statement that the gas would be used “to improve the competitiveness of domestic industries and to create an opportunity for Indonesia to once again become a leading LNG supplier to the world”.

Read also: Oil and gas players dedicate 2019 for the long-haul

Boosting domestic gas production and exports is one of Indonesia’s many strategies to turn around the country’s gaping oil and gas trade deficit that remains a key vulnerability. The deficit reached $1.18 billion in January, up 2.8 times from the previous year, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data show.

“The vision of 12,300 mmscfd by 2030 is a challenging one, and it will require considerable effort, collaboration and investment on the part of the industry and the government to achieve this,” said Gary Selbie, country manager for Premier Oil Indonesia, the country’s seventh-largest gas producer last year, on March 6.

He said industry stakeholders had conducted preliminary discussions on meeting the goal. They also planned several meetups in the coming months to create a detailed road map to help achieve the target.

Indonesian Petroleum Association (IPA) executive director Marjolijn “Meity” Wajong told the_ Post_ on March 7 that SKKMigas had not yet engaged with the IPA over the plan but that it would do so in the near future.

“Basically, we welcome the plan to increase production as long as we can figure out how to ensure good project economics,” she said.

Read also: Indonesia projects lower oil and gas production amid low investment

SKKMigas itself has an ambitious oil production target of 1 million barrels per day (bpd) by 2030. The target, which is 1.3 times bigger than last year’s production rate of 746,000 bpd, harks back to the Indonesian oil and gas industry’s golden age in the 1980s, when oil production was above 1 million bpd and the country was a member of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC).

In comparison to the SKKMigas target, the General National Energy Planning road map – the regulatory guide for Indonesia’s energy transition – projects oil and gas production rates to reach a much lower 667 bpd and 5,808 mmscfd respectively by 2030. Last year’s production rates were higher than the two figures.

Furthermore, Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry data shows that oil and gas investments to Indonesia last year fell 7 percent short of the US$13.4 billion annual target.

Nevertheless, Indonesia is developing two new LNG facilities that will enable higher LNG exports. Aside from Inpex’s Masela plant, British Petroleum (BP) is developing the Tangguh Train 3 in West Papua, which is expected to produce 3.8 million tons of LNG each year. The two facilities would double Indonesia’s LNG production capacity to 33.1 million tons each year by 2027.

SKKMigas noted that, of the total 2,025 billion British thermal (Bbtu) units of LNG piped in Indonesia last year, 508 Bbtu was sold domestically and 1,417 Bbtu was exported, mostly to China, Japan, South Korea, Thailand and Taiwan. 

“Asia is expected to remain the dominant region [for long-term LNG demand] in the decades to come, with South and Southeast Asia generating more than half of the increased demand,” Dutch energy giant Shell wrote in its latest LNG Outlook report.

*Topics :*

Gas gas-project production Masela Sakakemang gas-block SKKMigas IPA-Indonesian-Petroleum-Association Premier-Oil-Indonesia

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...o-double-gas-production-by-2030-with-major-pr


----------



## UKBengali

@Indos 

Good to see that Indonesia plans to increase production of both oil and gas in the future.

This will help to keep Indonesia self-sufficient and save tens of billions of US dollars by importing every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

UKBengali said:


> @Indos
> 
> Good to see that Indonesia plans to increase production of both oil and gas in the future.
> 
> This will help to keep Indonesia self-sufficient and save tens of billions of US dollars by importing every year.



We are not self sufficient in oil consumption any more since long time ago and import huge oil every year. There is no major finding of new oil field for the last 10 years either. So with the increase of domestic oil consumption every year, it is more likely our oil import to increase in the future until 2030.

What we are going to do in the mid term to reduce the the amount of imported oil is through building large oil refinery. If all the projects are completed in 2024 according to the plan, we expect to only import crude oil and process all of our crude oil production inside the country. 

In term of gas production, the condition is much better since we export more than we consume. Despite so, domestic demand has been increasing over time and it has been shown by at least latest gas contract since 2010 where majority of the buyer is Indonesian industry and power plant.

The grand strategy is to bring manufacturing companies to invest in Indonesia where our gas production will supply them instead of supplying other countries manufacturing companies. We are now contemplating to impose domestic gas supply obligation to gas producers in Indonesia to keep domestic gas price affordable for our industry.

One example of the execution of that grand strategy is our latest ministry policy to stop gas contract with Singapore when the contract expires in 2023. The gas field is in Sumatra island where it supply Singapore industry via pipe line, the gas then will be redirected to supply industries in Sumatra to help industrializing the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Indos said:


> We are not self sufficient in oil consumption any more since long time ago and import huge oil every year. There is no major finding of new oil field for the last 10 years either. So with the increase of domestic oil consumption every year, it is more likely our oil import to increase in the future until 2030.
> 
> What we are going to do in the mid term to reduce the the amount of imported oil is through building large oil refinery. If all the projects are completed in 2024 according to the plan, we expect to only import crude oil and process all of our crude oil production inside the country.
> 
> In term of gas production, the condition is much better since we export more than we consume. Despite so, domestic demand has been increasing over time and it has been shown by at least latest gas contract since 2010 where majority of the buyer is Indonesian industry and power plant.
> 
> The grand strategy is to bring manufacturing companies to invest in Indonesia where our gas production will supply them instead of supplying other countries manufacturing companies. We are now contemplating to impose domestic gas supply obligation to gas producers in Indonesia to keep domestic gas price affordable for our industry.
> 
> One example of the execution of that grand strategy is our latest ministry policy to stop gas contract with Singapore when the contract expires in 2023. The gas field is in Sumatra island where it supply Singapore industry via pipe line, the gas then will be redirected to supply industries in Sumatra to help industrializing the island.



Ok, stand corrected as regards Indonesia oil consumption which is above production and will remain so even with the planned increase in production up to 2030.

Still Indonesia is blessed with these oil and gas resources which not all countries have.


----------



## Nike

Very rare to see an anime ads about real estate properties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

UKBengali said:


> Ok, stand corrected as regards Indonesia oil consumption which is above production and will remain so even with the planned increase in production up to 2030.
> 
> Still Indonesia is blessed with these oil and gas resources which not all countries have.



That is right we are still blessed with the fact that we still have large oil and gas production compared to nation like Pakistan or India. Our oil and gas production are also vital to our economic development starting at 1970 until 1997.

Minyak=oil






Our oil import is exceeding our oil export since 1997 and at 2017 we import 216 million barrel and export 32 million barrel, so we have oil trade deficit around 183 million barrel at that year.

We are also blessed with relatively huge coal and gas production compared to so many nations. How about Bangladesh ? I want to know about your coal, gas, and oil production.


----------



## UKBengali

Indos said:


> That is right we are still blessed with the fact that we still have large oil and gas production compared to nation like Pakistan or India. Our oil and gas production are also vital to our economic development starting at 1970 until 1997.
> 
> Minyak=oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our oil import is exceeding our oil export since 1997 and at 2017 we import 216 million barrel and export 32 million barrel, so we have oil trade deficit around 183 million barrel at that year.
> 
> We are also blessed with relatively huge coal and gas production compared to so many nations. How about Bangladesh ? I want to know about your coal, gas, and oil production.



BD has substantial gas reserves that it is exploiting.
In the last few years,consumption has exceeded production and so imported LNG is plugging the gap.
There are decent coal reserves but BD has so far decided not to exploit them due to the land area that will be required to operate a mine in a densely populated area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia’s flying taxi prototype takes test flight in Yogyakarta*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Mon, March 9, 2020 / 12:09 pm

_




Yogyakarta-based startup Frogs Indonesia’s second generation of airborne electric taxis called the Frogs 282 waits to be tested at the Gading Airport in Gunungkidul regency on Saturday. (kompas.com/Markus Yuwono)

Yogyakarta-based start-up Frogs Indonesia carried out test flights of its second generation of airborne electric taxis called the Frogs 282 at Gading Airport in Gunungkidul regency on Saturday. 

The electric taxi floated a few centimeters above the ground during a series of trials on Saturday, after which some technicians landed the prototype to examine it. 

Frogs Indonesia cofounder Asro Nasiri said the all-electric two-seater aircraft — designed to solve the traffic problems and reduce air pollution in the country's urban areas — could lift up to 200 kilograms.

"Frogs 282 means two passengers, eight motors and second generation," Asro said, as quoted by kompas.com on Saturday. 

Read also: Indonesia startup unveils working prototype of flying taxi

The company's chief technology official Dedi Satria Maulana said the test was done to detect any trouble in the airborne taxi and the trial results suggested improvements be done to the machine to cope with "a rather heavy air density" in Yogyakarta. 

Developed over the past two years, the Frogs was built from a light, but with strong carbon fiber known for its high margin of safety. The prototype also boasted other safety features, such as a failsafe mechanism that allowed the motors to take over for each other should one fail midair. 

Saturday’s test was undertaken to prepare for the prototype to be showcased at the upcoming 2020 Hannover Messe technology exhibition in Germany.

The exhibition was initially scheduled to take place in April. However, it had been postponed until July because of the global COVID-19 coronavirus outbreak. (vny)


https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia, Netherlands agree to forge more equitable ties*






Apriza Pinandita
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Jakarta / Tue, March 10, 2020 / 08:43 am




Royal tour: Dutch King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima arrive at Halim Perdanakusuma International Airport in East Jakarta on Monday. On their four-day trip to Indonesia, they will visit Jakarta, Yogyakarta, Kalimantan and Sumatra. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)
Beginning this year, the Netherlands has stopped providing development aid to a number of countries, including Indonesia. But the Dutch have promised to replace the arrangement with a new cooperation initiative intended to bring the partners into a different, more equal phase of relations. The new relationship will be top of mind as the Dutch king begins his state visit to Indonesia.

Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi confirmed this on Monday, saying that both sides had been engaged in numerous cooperation initiatives and that it was “not merely Indonesia asking for something from the Netherlands”.

“They acknowledge the efforts we have been making so far, [...] so we have to place ourselves in the shoes of a mutual collaborator and no longer a recipient of assistance,” Retno told reporters after a meeting with Dutch counterpart Stef Blok in Jakarta.

In a recent interview with The Jakarta Post in The Hague, Dutch Foreign Minister Blok expressed optimism about the new chapter of bilateral relations, saying that the end of aid did not mean that the two countries would cooperate less.

Indonesia and the Netherlands, he said, would continue to work together in important areas where they faced the same challenges, including coastal protection, water and waste treatment and maintaining strong people-to-people bonds.

During the bilateral meeting in Jakarta, Retno and Blok raised a number of bilateral issues and inked an agreement on diplomatic training cooperation, in addition to discussing preparations for Dutch King Willem-Alexander’s three-day state visit beginning on Tuesday.

The ministers also signed a letter of intent to cooperate on the topic of women in peace and security in the future.
Through the signing of the agreement, Indonesia has started a new chapter of cooperation that supports initiatives the Netherlands has been upholding for many years, such as human rights, through demonstrating Jakarta’s commitment to providing equality for women and being more involved in peacekeeping.

King Willem-Alexander’s visit to Indonesia marks the first time in 25 years a reigning Dutch monarch has visited the country. The last time was in 1995, when Queen Beatrix – the current king’s mother – visited Indonesia and acknowledged the “painful” past of Dutch colonial rule, although she stopped short of a formal apology.


With the two nations’ complicated shared history, analysts have said the state visit provides Indonesia the opportunity to chart a new path forward, toward a relationship of equals. It also allows The Hague to project a new image of itself as a true partner rather than a former colonial master.

Teuku Rezasyah, an international relations expert at Padjadjaran University, said the new deal and the visit formed a perfect opportunity for Jakarta to strike a bargain.

"President Jokowi aims to realize his Nawacita [vision] – including integrating resources and access between land and sea. It's time for us to learn from the Dutch experience and solve our timely problems," he told the Post on Monday.

Rezasyah suggested that the Netherlands should share all relevant historical data on Indonesia that it possesses with the Indonesian people.

"Indonesia must be assertive and the Netherlands must be willing to share relevant data so we can solve our current problems by reaching back into that past," he said.

"The vision of Jokowi's administration is very much in line with the principles that the Netherlands offers. Indonesia should play its cards right and show the Dutch that we are changing, that we are capable of standing equally with them."

The Dutch king begins his official visit in Jakarta on Tuesday, with a stop at Bogor Palace in West Java, in between. During the visit, he will also go to Yogyakarta, Palangkaraya and Lake Toba in North Sumatra. (tjs)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...lands-agree-to-forge-more-equitable-ties.html


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> PON Papua and failed of their propaganda attack during last communal riots in late 2019. And subsequent large scale manhunts made their already fractured faction to increasing cooperation and made large scale attack to push their common goals



Multiple other reasons.

Several failed ops in the recent past, causing pressure to have a success
Papua economic downturn due to transition time of the Freeport mine from open pit to shaft. I do not know how much percent of total Papua economy Freeport is, but its large. 2019 Papua province growth fall 15% because of transition period. This cause knockdown effect.
PON Papua, as mentioned before.
Higher International interest. Now they do less and get more attention ever since the Papua Riots.
Upcoming review of the OTSUS law, including OTSUS funds in 2021. Many local politicians have incentive to cause "Incidents" and prevent loss of Autonomy and funding.
Expect 2020 and 2021 to be rough as reason 2,4, and 5 are in effect at least until 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Multiple other reasons.
> 
> Several failed ops in the recent past, causing pressure to have a success
> Papua economic downturn due to transition time of the Freeport mine from open pit to shaft. I do not know how much percent of total Papua economy



Well, some sources indicated KKB got funding from dana desa in which had been missappropriated from several "oknum" and symphatyzers in local tribes chieff and so on. Since Joko Widodo dana desa launching in Papua in recent years, there is indication of increasing activities and attack from KKB. Its more like we are shooting our own foots!!!

I am into for stopping Dana Desa once for all, we just dont know how much funds being missappropriated from "oknums" to funding terror activity not only in Papua but in other area. There is very much loose control over the funds


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> Well, some sources indicated KKB got funding from dana desa in which had been missappropriated from several "oknum" and symphatyzers in local tribes chieff and so on. Since Joko Widodo dana desa launching in Papua in recent years, there is indication of increasing activities and attack from KKB. Its more like we are shooting our own foots!!!
> 
> I am into for stopping Dana Desa once for all, we just dont know how much funds being missappropriated from "oknums" to funding terror activity not only in Papua but in other area. There is very much loose control over the funds



While dana desa has veen misused by some oknums, its been put to good use in many other areas and contributed clearly to development.

Cutting it wholescale will only piss off those who have not used it to fund kkb.

Areas without kkb activity should not be cut. That includes all of west papua province, islands (biak, dll), and coastal areas.

As it stand even those who pay kkb might not be bacause they are sympathisers but because of threat of violence. Examples nduga area. Even with high security presence their safety is not guaranteed.


----------



## Nike

Economy situation in 2020 is quite bleak, stock market is in crash, Rupiah gain had been reversed, investment is in waiting mode, no one willingly to travel to do sightseeing trips anymore. All thanks to Corona pandemic affecting the whole world. A good news? Oil prices is in crash, thanks to price war between Saudi and Russia along with USA trying to preserve their cracking industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*COVID-19: Almost 700 hotels in Indonesia shut down*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, April 2, 2020 / 03:21 pm

The Indonesian Employers Association (Apindo) says the COVID-19 pandemic has greatly affected tourism and the hotel industry.

Apindo chairman Hariyadi Sukamdani told _tempo.co _that the industry has been hit hard by the virus, with 698 hotels announcing they have shut down. 

Hariyadi added that he believed the focus for now should be on how to recover from the pandemic. “If the virus cannot be controlled, we can’t do anything either,” he said. 

He predicted that in the second quarter of 2020, the industry would experience its peak pressure. He also expressed regret about how the government seemed to be in discord over the pandemic.

Read also: List of Greater Jakarta malls, restaurants affected by COVID-19 outbreak

On Monday, the Indonesian Hotel and Restaurant Association (PHRI) said the country’s overall hotel occupancy rates had fallen to 30 to 40 percent since the outbreak started in January. 

PHRI regional head in Batam Muhammad Mansur told _The Jakarta Post _that nine hotels in Batam had shut down between March 23 and 26, as their occupancy rates had plunged to below 5 percent.

Amid the crisis, a number of hotels in the country are providing a delivery service of dishes from their restaurants. They include Hotel Mulia Senayan, the Westin Jakarta, the Dharmawangsa Jakarta, the Ritz-Carlton Jakarta at Pacific Place, Hotel Tugu Malang in East Java, Horison Samarinda in East Kalimantan and Pesonna Hotel in Pekanbaru, Riau. (wng)


----------



## Indos

*Medco Power kicks off drilling for 110MW geothermal plant*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, April 2, 2020 / 03:35 pm 






Power producer PT Medco Power Indonesia (MPI) has started drilling geothermal wells for its plant in the Blawan Ijen volcano complex in East Java.

Medco Power said on Wednesday that it would drill a total of four wells, two of which would be finished this year. The wells will power a 110 megawatt (MW) geothermal power plant – a mid-sized facility compared to other geothermal plants in Indonesia. Medco Power expects the plant to start operations between 2022 and 2023.

The power producer, a subsidiary of Indonesia’s eighth-most productive oil company, publicly listed PT Medco Energi Internasional (MEDC), has already secured a 30-year power purchase agreement for the geothermal plant with state-owned electricity company PLN.

Read also: Medco cuts capex and production over oil price crash

Medco Power president director Eka Satria said the company was committed to developing geothermal plants “following the previous project for the 330MW Sarulla geothermal plant in North Tapanuli.”

The Sarulla plant is Indonesia’s second-largest geothermal power plant, after the 376MW Salak plant in West Java.

Medco controls a 51 percent stake in the Blawan Ijen project while the remaining 49 percent are held by PT Ormat Geothermal Power, which acquired the stake late last year.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-off-drilling-for-110mw-geothermal-plant.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*State revenue to contract 10% as businesses suffer, tax incentives take effect: Sri Mulyani*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, April 6, 2020 / 07:47 pm





Tax officers assist taxpayers filing annual tax returns (SPT) at a tax office in Jakarta on March 11. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan) 

State revenue is expected to nosedive this year as the government rolls out tax incentives, including corporate income tax cuts, amid the COVID-19 outbreak that has triggered declines in commodity prices and business output.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Monday that the state revenue would amount to Rp 1.76 quadrillion (US$65 billion) this year, a decline of 10 percent year-on-year (yoy) compared with 2019. The figure is also lower than the 2020 state budget target of Rp 2.23 quadrillion.

Tax income will fall 5.4 percent yoy, while customs and excise revenue will decline 2.2 percent due to deferred import taxes in 19 manufacturing industries. Meanwhile, nontax income will contract 26.5 percent due to lower oil and coal prices.

“We expect negative growth in state revenue as the economy declines, commodity prices fall as a result of the oil price war and the government’s tax incentives for suffering businesses,” Sri Mulyani told House Commission XI overseeing financial affairs in a livestreamed meeting.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has signed a government regulation in lieu of law (Perppu) that activates crisis protocols, such as widening the state budget deficit beyond the legal limit of 3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP), as the administration steps up efforts to cushion the economy in the face of a global recession caused by the pandemic.

Read also: 'File your tax returns': Tax office intensifies efforts to collect taxes as budget burdens multiply

The Perppu slashes corporate income tax from 25 percent to 22 percent for the years 2020 and 2021 and will be further reduced to 20 percent starting 2022. The government will provide additional rate cuts of 3 percent for public companies with at least 40 percent of their stock traded on the stock market.

It also exempts workers whose annual salary is below Rp 200 million from paying income tax for six months, as well as deferring import tax payments for six months for 19 manufacturing industries. It will also speed up the repayment of overpaid taxes.

The government now expects state spending to reach Rp 2.61 quadrillion this year, resulting in a budget deficit of Rp 853 trillion, 5.07 percent of GDP, after the government unveiled Rp 405 trillion of additional spending to cushion the adverse impacts of the virus outbreak and to strengthen the country’s healthcare system. The deficit figure is much higher than 1.76 percent set out in the state budget.

“This is an ongoing scenario because the situation is going to be rapidly developing, particularly in April and May during which the peak period is expected to occur, according to various projections,” Sri Mulyani said. “The scenario may change according to the virus development.”

Jokowi has declared a public health emergency and ordered large-scale social restrictions as the pneumonia-like illness spreads rapidly. As of Monday afternoon, at least 2,400 people were infected with more than 200 fatalities, according to official data.

The government now expects Indonesia’s economy to grow 2.3 percent in 2020, according to the baseline scenario, and even contract 0.4 percent in the worst-case scenario as the virus disrupts business activity.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...r-tax-incentives-take-effect-sri-mulyani.html


----------



## Indos

This Jakarta on Monday. Streets in rush hour dont experience traffic jam as usual but there are still many cars, motorcyle, and buses on the street. It is Jakarta, Indonesia Covid 19 epicenter.







Electronic center like Glodok (Jakarta) is also still full of buyer.


----------



## Indos

Malls in Jakarta are relatively empty though and experience plunge of sales, the reason of why Glodok still has lot of buyer IMO because Glodok supply many online business that sell electronics products. Online stores are relatively able to withstand this corona Outbreak.


Pondok Indah Mall 2 (South Jakarta). South Jakarta and West Jakarta are epicenter of Jakarta corona infection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Very important help from USA  @KAL-EL @Nilgiri @Logam42 


*Bank Indonesia strikes $60b repo facility deal with US Fed as forex reserves drop*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, April 8, 2020 / 08:56 am 





Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo (right) talks to the press in Jakarta on March 9. (JP/Eisya A. Eloksari)

Bank Indonesia (BI) has reached a repurchase agreement (repo) worth US$60 billion with the United States Federal Reserve to boost dollar liquidity supply following a fall in Indonesia’s foreign exchange reserves in March amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

Forex reserves dropped $9.4 billion last month to $121 billion as the central bank stepped up market intervention to stabilize the rupiah exchange rate amid heavy capital outflows, it announced on Tuesday.

“This will be the second line of defense other than bilateral currency swaps in case we need dollar liquidity,” BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said in a teleconferenced meeting later on Tuesday, adding that the current forex reserves level was “adequate” for further market interventions and the central bank would use the second line of defense if necessary.

Read also: Indonesia sells Asia's first 50-year dollar bond to fight pandemic

“The Fed only works with a few emerging countries including Indonesia on such deals,” he added. “This shows a vote of confidence in Indonesia’s economic prospects.”

The rupiah dropped around 15 percent against the US dollar in March, as investors pulled money out of emerging markets and fled to the safe-haven assets, triggering dollar liquidity shortages.

On Tuesday, the currency appreciated 1.3 percent to Rp 16,200 per US dollar, while the yield on 10-year government bonds fell 4 basis points to 8.16 percent, the first decline in seven days, according to Bloomberg data.

BI has a $30 billion bilateral swap agreement with China, $22.7 billion with Japan, around $7 billion with Singapore and an undisclosed amount with Australia and other central banks to buffer the nation’s economy in the COVID-19 battle.

Furthermore, the central bank has also sealed a $2.5 billion repo line agreement with the Bank of International Settlements and another $3 billion with the Monetary Authority of Singapore.

Read also: BI to dominate ownership of 'pandemic bonds' as debt burden grows

“Going forward, we see a higher risk of foreign reserve outflows mainly related to the COVID-19 pandemic,” Bank Mandiri chief economist Andry Asmoro wrote in a research note.

The ongoing pandemic, he went on to say, caused uncertainty in the financial markets, which made investors dump Indonesian assets and delayed the inflow of foreign direct investment into the country as the global value chain has been seriously damaged.

“It is also causing a global recession that weakens major commodity prices, disrupting Indonesia’s export performance,” Andry said, adding that the health crisis had heavily impacted Indonesia’s tourism.

“We expect the current account deficit to widen to 2.88 percent of GDP and the financial account balance to notably decline,” he said. “If the pandemic keeps getting worse, we see the balance of payments in 2020 booking a huge deficit.”

A group of economic researchers at the University of Indonesia's Institute for Economic and Social Research (LPEM UI) said that massive capital outflows during the COVID-19 crisis had an impact on slowing money supply growth in the economy as liquidity dried up.

Read also: Indonesia’s COVID-19 stimulus worth 2.5% of GDP, lower than Singapore, Malaysia

“Considering banks’ liquidity is a central factor in the money circulation cycle, particularly in terms of loan creation, the threat of liquidity shortages needs to be addressed immediately,” the researchers wrote.

"Looking at the trend of capital outflows, which suppressed forex liquidity during the pandemic, the rupiah will still be under pressure until the COVID-19 pandemic tapers off," the LPEM researchers said, projecting that the rupiah would hover at around Rp 16,500 to Rp 17,500 against the greenback this year.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-deal-with-us-fed-as-forex-reserves-drop.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> Very important help from USA  @KAL-EL @Nilgiri @Logam42
> 
> 
> *Bank Indonesia strikes $60b repo facility deal with US Fed as forex reserves drop*
> 
> Adrian Wail Akhlas
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Wed, April 8, 2020 / 08:56 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo (right) talks to the press in Jakarta on March 9. (JP/Eisya A. Eloksari)
> 
> Bank Indonesia (BI) has reached a repurchase agreement (repo) worth US$60 billion with the United States Federal Reserve to boost dollar liquidity supply following a fall in Indonesia’s foreign exchange reserves in March amid the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> Forex reserves dropped $9.4 billion last month to $121 billion as the central bank stepped up market intervention to stabilize the rupiah exchange rate amid heavy capital outflows, it announced on Tuesday.
> 
> “This will be the second line of defense other than bilateral currency swaps in case we need dollar liquidity,” BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said in a teleconferenced meeting later on Tuesday, adding that the current forex reserves level was “adequate” for further market interventions and the central bank would use the second line of defense if necessary.
> 
> Read also: Indonesia sells Asia's first 50-year dollar bond to fight pandemic
> 
> “The Fed only works with a few emerging countries including Indonesia on such deals,” he added. “This shows a vote of confidence in Indonesia’s economic prospects.”
> 
> The rupiah dropped around 15 percent against the US dollar in March, as investors pulled money out of emerging markets and fled to the safe-haven assets, triggering dollar liquidity shortages.
> 
> On Tuesday, the currency appreciated 1.3 percent to Rp 16,200 per US dollar, while the yield on 10-year government bonds fell 4 basis points to 8.16 percent, the first decline in seven days, according to Bloomberg data.
> 
> BI has a $30 billion bilateral swap agreement with China, $22.7 billion with Japan, around $7 billion with Singapore and an undisclosed amount with Australia and other central banks to buffer the nation’s economy in the COVID-19 battle.
> 
> Furthermore, the central bank has also sealed a $2.5 billion repo line agreement with the Bank of International Settlements and another $3 billion with the Monetary Authority of Singapore.
> 
> Read also: BI to dominate ownership of 'pandemic bonds' as debt burden grows
> 
> “Going forward, we see a higher risk of foreign reserve outflows mainly related to the COVID-19 pandemic,” Bank Mandiri chief economist Andry Asmoro wrote in a research note.
> 
> The ongoing pandemic, he went on to say, caused uncertainty in the financial markets, which made investors dump Indonesian assets and delayed the inflow of foreign direct investment into the country as the global value chain has been seriously damaged.
> 
> “It is also causing a global recession that weakens major commodity prices, disrupting Indonesia’s export performance,” Andry said, adding that the health crisis had heavily impacted Indonesia’s tourism.
> 
> “We expect the current account deficit to widen to 2.88 percent of GDP and the financial account balance to notably decline,” he said. “If the pandemic keeps getting worse, we see the balance of payments in 2020 booking a huge deficit.”
> 
> A group of economic researchers at the University of Indonesia's Institute for Economic and Social Research (LPEM UI) said that massive capital outflows during the COVID-19 crisis had an impact on slowing money supply growth in the economy as liquidity dried up.
> 
> Read also: Indonesia’s COVID-19 stimulus worth 2.5% of GDP, lower than Singapore, Malaysia
> 
> “Considering banks’ liquidity is a central factor in the money circulation cycle, particularly in terms of loan creation, the threat of liquidity shortages needs to be addressed immediately,” the researchers wrote.
> 
> "Looking at the trend of capital outflows, which suppressed forex liquidity during the pandemic, the rupiah will still be under pressure until the COVID-19 pandemic tapers off," the LPEM researchers said, projecting that the rupiah would hover at around Rp 16,500 to Rp 17,500 against the greenback this year.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-deal-with-us-fed-as-forex-reserves-drop.html



Yup every country got this facility from US recently...both repo and currency swap...just the amounts factored by trade/economy size etc.

It make sense too because US Fed just leveraged 6 trillion (2 trillion deployed/commited already for covid relief inside their country) that they will need to somehow sell to back it up more etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Four upstream oil and gas projects worth $45m set to kick off in first quarter*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Jakarta / Mon, April 13, 2020 / 04:24 pm




Workers install a gas pressure-lowering device at a facility owned by Ophir Indonesia (Sampang) Pty. Ltd. in East Java in this undated photo. (Courtesy of/SKK Migas)
Four upstream oil and gas projects worth US$45.39 million are scheduled to start operations in the first quarter this year, as other projects face mounting problems, a government task force has said.

The Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Taskforce (SKK Migas), which often speaks on behalf of related companies, said in Jakarta on April 9 that the projects comprised three gas projects, including one by PT Pertamina Hulu Energi (PHE), that have a collective output of 80 million cubic feet per day (mmscfd).

The fourth project is a 4-megawatt (MW) power plant that supports Jakarta-based PT Pertamina EP in producing 1,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd) from an oilfield in North Kalimantan.

“These achievements are part of our effort to maintain oil and production levels as per targets,” said SKK Migas deputy of operations Julius Wiratno in a statement issued on Wednesday.

He was referring to SKK Migas’s target of increasing domestic oil and gas production by 7.7 percent to 1.95 million barrels of oil equivalent per day (mboepd) this year.

The taskforce expects to achieve the target through the operation of 11 projects, including the four completed last quarter, yet many of the involved companies are struggling to make progress amid falling global crude prices and the COVID-19 pandemic.

As a result of these problems, Julius said SKK Migas would talk with the companies concerned to revise project targets. He said many companies experienced spending cutbacks amid the oil price crash and supply chain setbacks caused by the pandemic.

“Almost all upstream oil and gas companies have contacted us, asking for special access for their workers and materials,” he said, adding that SKK Migas had been asking regional administrations to cut red tape for oil and gas companies.

According to SKK Migas records, the completion of PHE’s project was sped up by one quarter. The company’s Randu Gunting project in Central Java began operations in February, instead of May as initially scheduled.

“The initial plan was to hold the inauguration ceremony on April 10 with local stakeholders but we rushed it to avoid the covid-19 pandemic,” PHE’s vice president for relations, Ifki Sukarya, told _The Jakarta Post_ on Thursday.

Source: SKK Migas Get the data Created with Datawrapper

Meanwhile, Petronas Carigali Ketapang II Ltd missed its project deadline. The Malaysia-based company was slated to begin operating its Buntal Phase 3 gas project in this year’s first quarter. The project was already delayed from last year’s fourth quarter.

Petronas representatives were not immediately available for comment.

Global crude prices have fallen around 48.4 percent year-to-date to US$34.24 per barrel on Thursday, based on the Brent international price benchmark, as shown by Bloomberg data.

The price crash has prompted many companies, including Texas-based ExxonMobil, London-based British Petroleum (BP) and Jakarta-based PT Medco Energi Internasional, all of whom have operations in Indonesia, to slash upstream investments by around 30 percent.



Energy consultancy Wood Mackenzie estimates that, globally, up to $210 billion worth of upstream oil and gas project investments might be scrapped this year.



“Corporate balance sheet strength and strategic drivers are much more important than project economics,” wrote Wood Mackenzie upstream researcher Rob Morris in a press note dated April 2.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...rth-45m-set-to-kick-off-in-first-quarter.html


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> Yup every country got this facility from US recently...both repo and currency swap...just the amounts factored by trade/economy size etc.
> 
> It make sense too because US Fed just leveraged 6 trillion (2 trillion deployed/commited already for covid relief inside their country) that they will need to somehow sell to back it up more etc.



That Repo facility has made Rupiah the most strongest Asian currency last Week and Rupiah is still in strengthening mode until this Tuesday market closing. Meanwhile recent IMF estimates with such gloming tone of 3 % global economy contraction this year still put Indonesia economy on positive territory. 


*IMF projects 0.5% growth for Indonesia as global economy faces deep recession*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, April 14, 2020 / 07:47 pm

Indonesia’s economic growth is expected to remain in positive territory this year, albeit ever so slightly, as the coronavirus pandemic puts the global economy at risk of its worst recession since the Great Depression of 1930, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).

In its April update to the World Economic Outlook titled “The Great Lockdown”, the IMF lowered Indonesia’s GDP growth projection to 0.5 percent from 5.1 percent in its October projection.

“The significant downward revision to the 2020 growth projection reflects large anticipated domestic disruptions to economic activity from COVID-19,” the report says. The IMF expects the virus to hit Indonesia’s economy as the country relies heavily on the export of commodities rather than finished goods.

“Among developing economies, all countries face a health crisis, severe external demand shock, dramatic tightening in global financial conditions, and a plunge in commodity prices,” the report says. “They will have a severe impact on economic activity in commodity exporters.”

However, the IMF expects a recovery in 2021 as the country’s economy may expand by 8.2 percent, which would be the highest rate seen since 1995, during former President Soeharto's regime.

The IMF also projects that the country’s unemployment rate will rise to 7.5 percent this year from last year’s 5.3 percent as the pandemic is upending supply chains, forcing companies to lay off employees and crushing demand for goods as consumers stay at home.

The global economy, according to the IMF, will contract by 3 percent this year, far worse than during the 2009 global financial crisis, as the pandemic put the global economy at risk of worst recession since the 1930 Great Depression.

The global economy is expected to grow by 5.8 percent in 2021, signaling a sharp rebound from this year's recession.

Developed economies will contract by an expected 6.1 percent on average, with countries like the United States and Italy hit the most, contracting by 5.9 percent and 9.1 percent, respectively.

Meanwhile, emerging markets and developing economies like China, Russia and ASEAN-5 will contract by 1 percent on average. China, the first country to report the coronavirus outbreak and the center of global supply chains, will grow by 1.2 percent.

“It is very likely that, this year, the global economy will experience its worst recession since the Great Depression, surpassing that seen during the global financial crisis a decade ago,” IMF chief economist Gita Gopinath said. “Worse growth outcomes are possible and even likely.”

“This would follow if the pandemic and containment measures lasted longer, emerging and developing economies are even more severely hit […] or if widespread scarring effects emerge due to firm closures and extended unemployment,” she added.


Indonesia’s economic growth is expected to remain in positive territory this year, albeit ever so slightly, as the coronavirus pandemic puts the global economy at risk of its worst recession since the Great Depression of 1930, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).

In its April update to the World Economic Outlook titled “The Great Lockdown”, the IMF lowered Indonesia’s GDP growth projection to 0.5 percent from 5.1 percent in its October projection.

“The significant downward revision to the 2020 growth projection reflects large anticipated domestic disruptions to economic activity from COVID-19,” the report says. The IMF expects the virus to hit Indonesia’s economy as the country relies heavily on the export of commodities rather than finished goods.

“Among developing economies, all countries face a health crisis, severe external demand shock, dramatic tightening in global financial conditions, and a plunge in commodity prices,” the report says. “They will have a severe impact on economic activity in commodity exporters.”

However, the IMF expects a recovery in 2021 as the country’s economy may expand by 8.2 percent, which would be the highest rate seen since 1995, during former President Soeharto's regime.

The IMF also projects that the country’s unemployment rate will rise to 7.5 percent this year from last year’s 5.3 percent as the pandemic is upending supply chains, forcing companies to lay off employees and crushing demand for goods as consumers stay at home.

The global economy, according to the IMF, will contract by 3 percent this year, far worse than during the 2009 global financial crisis, as the pandemic put the global economy at risk of worst recession since the 1930 Great Depression.

The global economy is expected to grow by 5.8 percent in 2021, signaling a sharp rebound from this year's recession.

Developed economies will contract by an expected 6.1 percent on average, with countries like the United States and Italy hit the most, contracting by 5.9 percent and 9.1 percent, respectively.

Meanwhile, emerging markets and developing economies like China, Russia and ASEAN-5 will contract by 1 percent on average. China, the first country to report the coronavirus outbreak and the center of global supply chains, will grow by 1.2 percent.

“It is very likely that, this year, the global economy will experience its worst recession since the Great Depression, surpassing that seen during the global financial crisis a decade ago,” IMF chief economist Gita Gopinath said. “Worse growth outcomes are possible and even likely.”

“This would follow if the pandemic and containment measures lasted longer, emerging and developing economies are even more severely hit […] or if widespread scarring effects emerge due to firm closures and extended unemployment,” she added.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...a-as-global-economy-faces-deep-recession.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> That Repo facility has made Rupiah the most strongest Asian currency last Week and Rupiah is still in strengthening mode until this Tuesday market closing. Meanwhile recent IMF estimates with such gloming tone of 3 % global economy contraction this year still put Indonesia economy on positive territory.
> 
> 
> *IMF projects 0.5% growth for Indonesia as global economy faces deep recession*
> 
> Adrian Wail Akhlas
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Tue, April 14, 2020 / 07:47 pm
> 
> Indonesia’s economic growth is expected to remain in positive territory this year, albeit ever so slightly, as the coronavirus pandemic puts the global economy at risk of its worst recession since the Great Depression of 1930, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> In its April update to the World Economic Outlook titled “The Great Lockdown”, the IMF lowered Indonesia’s GDP growth projection to 0.5 percent from 5.1 percent in its October projection.
> 
> “The significant downward revision to the 2020 growth projection reflects large anticipated domestic disruptions to economic activity from COVID-19,” the report says. The IMF expects the virus to hit Indonesia’s economy as the country relies heavily on the export of commodities rather than finished goods.
> 
> “Among developing economies, all countries face a health crisis, severe external demand shock, dramatic tightening in global financial conditions, and a plunge in commodity prices,” the report says. “They will have a severe impact on economic activity in commodity exporters.”
> 
> However, the IMF expects a recovery in 2021 as the country’s economy may expand by 8.2 percent, which would be the highest rate seen since 1995, during former President Soeharto's regime.
> 
> The IMF also projects that the country’s unemployment rate will rise to 7.5 percent this year from last year’s 5.3 percent as the pandemic is upending supply chains, forcing companies to lay off employees and crushing demand for goods as consumers stay at home.
> 
> The global economy, according to the IMF, will contract by 3 percent this year, far worse than during the 2009 global financial crisis, as the pandemic put the global economy at risk of worst recession since the 1930 Great Depression.
> 
> The global economy is expected to grow by 5.8 percent in 2021, signaling a sharp rebound from this year's recession.
> 
> Developed economies will contract by an expected 6.1 percent on average, with countries like the United States and Italy hit the most, contracting by 5.9 percent and 9.1 percent, respectively.
> 
> Meanwhile, emerging markets and developing economies like China, Russia and ASEAN-5 will contract by 1 percent on average. China, the first country to report the coronavirus outbreak and the center of global supply chains, will grow by 1.2 percent.
> 
> “It is very likely that, this year, the global economy will experience its worst recession since the Great Depression, surpassing that seen during the global financial crisis a decade ago,” IMF chief economist Gita Gopinath said. “Worse growth outcomes are possible and even likely.”
> 
> “This would follow if the pandemic and containment measures lasted longer, emerging and developing economies are even more severely hit […] or if widespread scarring effects emerge due to firm closures and extended unemployment,” she added.
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s economic growth is expected to remain in positive territory this year, albeit ever so slightly, as the coronavirus pandemic puts the global economy at risk of its worst recession since the Great Depression of 1930, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> In its April update to the World Economic Outlook titled “The Great Lockdown”, the IMF lowered Indonesia’s GDP growth projection to 0.5 percent from 5.1 percent in its October projection.
> 
> “The significant downward revision to the 2020 growth projection reflects large anticipated domestic disruptions to economic activity from COVID-19,” the report says. The IMF expects the virus to hit Indonesia’s economy as the country relies heavily on the export of commodities rather than finished goods.
> 
> “Among developing economies, all countries face a health crisis, severe external demand shock, dramatic tightening in global financial conditions, and a plunge in commodity prices,” the report says. “They will have a severe impact on economic activity in commodity exporters.”
> 
> However, the IMF expects a recovery in 2021 as the country’s economy may expand by 8.2 percent, which would be the highest rate seen since 1995, during former President Soeharto's regime.
> 
> The IMF also projects that the country’s unemployment rate will rise to 7.5 percent this year from last year’s 5.3 percent as the pandemic is upending supply chains, forcing companies to lay off employees and crushing demand for goods as consumers stay at home.
> 
> The global economy, according to the IMF, will contract by 3 percent this year, far worse than during the 2009 global financial crisis, as the pandemic put the global economy at risk of worst recession since the 1930 Great Depression.
> 
> The global economy is expected to grow by 5.8 percent in 2021, signaling a sharp rebound from this year's recession.
> 
> Developed economies will contract by an expected 6.1 percent on average, with countries like the United States and Italy hit the most, contracting by 5.9 percent and 9.1 percent, respectively.
> 
> Meanwhile, emerging markets and developing economies like China, Russia and ASEAN-5 will contract by 1 percent on average. China, the first country to report the coronavirus outbreak and the center of global supply chains, will grow by 1.2 percent.
> 
> “It is very likely that, this year, the global economy will experience its worst recession since the Great Depression, surpassing that seen during the global financial crisis a decade ago,” IMF chief economist Gita Gopinath said. “Worse growth outcomes are possible and even likely.”
> 
> “This would follow if the pandemic and containment measures lasted longer, emerging and developing economies are even more severely hit […] or if widespread scarring effects emerge due to firm closures and extended unemployment,” she added.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...a-as-global-economy-faces-deep-recession.html



Almost all of our current workforce and higher ups in industry and government all had living through 1998 economy crisis, all this within our acceptable conscience. There is mental preparation for almost all Indonesian to see the worst possible case fate will be inflicted upon us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Almost all of our current workforce and higher ups in industry and government all had living through 1998 economy crisis, all this within our acceptable conscience. There is mental preparation for almost all Indonesian to see the worst possible case fate will be inflicted upon us



Luckily we have changed many reckless policy in our banking system, including its lending policy after Asian Financial Crisis 97-98. Getting loan in USD for corporation is also now limited and controlled. But it has a negative effect as well. Some analyst said that prudent policy in our financial system has caused our economic growth cannot get higher then 6 percent since Asian Financial Crisis 97/98. Regardless of that, we are much stronger now and not as fragile as during 1990's.

Beside getting stronger, Rupiah still can get weaken so hard in the time of crisis due to the nature of our financial market that rely on foreign investment. It is why that 60 billion Repo line facility that we get from The Fed is very crucial to prevent our currency to possibly reach Rp 20.000 per USD at this outbreak.

Getting financial crisis due to currency big fall in the time real sector post very slow growth due to lock down effect can be very damaging to our economy. AlhamduliLLAH Rupiah is strengthening since last week and according to Central Bank statement, it is due to supply and demand mechanism, not a market intervention from central bank.

This partial lock down policy in Jakarta and West Java should be continued until the end of May if we want this outbreak to end soon so we can let real sector to run again in full speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> That Repo facility has made Rupiah the most strongest Asian currency last Week and Rupiah is still in strengthening mode until this Tuesday market closing. Meanwhile recent IMF estimates with such gloming tone of 3 % global economy contraction this year still put Indonesia economy on positive territory.
> 
> 
> *IMF projects 0.5% growth for Indonesia as global economy faces deep recession*
> 
> Adrian Wail Akhlas
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Tue, April 14, 2020 / 07:47 pm
> 
> Indonesia’s economic growth is expected to remain in positive territory this year, albeit ever so slightly, as the coronavirus pandemic puts the global economy at risk of its worst recession since the Great Depression of 1930, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> In its April update to the World Economic Outlook titled “The Great Lockdown”, the IMF lowered Indonesia’s GDP growth projection to 0.5 percent from 5.1 percent in its October projection.
> 
> “The significant downward revision to the 2020 growth projection reflects large anticipated domestic disruptions to economic activity from COVID-19,” the report says. The IMF expects the virus to hit Indonesia’s economy as the country relies heavily on the export of commodities rather than finished goods.
> 
> “Among developing economies, all countries face a health crisis, severe external demand shock, dramatic tightening in global financial conditions, and a plunge in commodity prices,” the report says. “They will have a severe impact on economic activity in commodity exporters.”
> 
> However, the IMF expects a recovery in 2021 as the country’s economy may expand by 8.2 percent, which would be the highest rate seen since 1995, during former President Soeharto's regime.
> 
> The IMF also projects that the country’s unemployment rate will rise to 7.5 percent this year from last year’s 5.3 percent as the pandemic is upending supply chains, forcing companies to lay off employees and crushing demand for goods as consumers stay at home.
> 
> The global economy, according to the IMF, will contract by 3 percent this year, far worse than during the 2009 global financial crisis, as the pandemic put the global economy at risk of worst recession since the 1930 Great Depression.
> 
> The global economy is expected to grow by 5.8 percent in 2021, signaling a sharp rebound from this year's recession.
> 
> Developed economies will contract by an expected 6.1 percent on average, with countries like the United States and Italy hit the most, contracting by 5.9 percent and 9.1 percent, respectively.
> 
> Meanwhile, emerging markets and developing economies like China, Russia and ASEAN-5 will contract by 1 percent on average. China, the first country to report the coronavirus outbreak and the center of global supply chains, will grow by 1.2 percent.
> 
> “It is very likely that, this year, the global economy will experience its worst recession since the Great Depression, surpassing that seen during the global financial crisis a decade ago,” IMF chief economist Gita Gopinath said. “Worse growth outcomes are possible and even likely.”
> 
> “This would follow if the pandemic and containment measures lasted longer, emerging and developing economies are even more severely hit […] or if widespread scarring effects emerge due to firm closures and extended unemployment,” she added.
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s economic growth is expected to remain in positive territory this year, albeit ever so slightly, as the coronavirus pandemic puts the global economy at risk of its worst recession since the Great Depression of 1930, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> In its April update to the World Economic Outlook titled “The Great Lockdown”, the IMF lowered Indonesia’s GDP growth projection to 0.5 percent from 5.1 percent in its October projection.
> 
> “The significant downward revision to the 2020 growth projection reflects large anticipated domestic disruptions to economic activity from COVID-19,” the report says. The IMF expects the virus to hit Indonesia’s economy as the country relies heavily on the export of commodities rather than finished goods.
> 
> “Among developing economies, all countries face a health crisis, severe external demand shock, dramatic tightening in global financial conditions, and a plunge in commodity prices,” the report says. “They will have a severe impact on economic activity in commodity exporters.”
> 
> However, the IMF expects a recovery in 2021 as the country’s economy may expand by 8.2 percent, which would be the highest rate seen since 1995, during former President Soeharto's regime.
> 
> The IMF also projects that the country’s unemployment rate will rise to 7.5 percent this year from last year’s 5.3 percent as the pandemic is upending supply chains, forcing companies to lay off employees and crushing demand for goods as consumers stay at home.
> 
> The global economy, according to the IMF, will contract by 3 percent this year, far worse than during the 2009 global financial crisis, as the pandemic put the global economy at risk of worst recession since the 1930 Great Depression.
> 
> The global economy is expected to grow by 5.8 percent in 2021, signaling a sharp rebound from this year's recession.
> 
> Developed economies will contract by an expected 6.1 percent on average, with countries like the United States and Italy hit the most, contracting by 5.9 percent and 9.1 percent, respectively.
> 
> Meanwhile, emerging markets and developing economies like China, Russia and ASEAN-5 will contract by 1 percent on average. China, the first country to report the coronavirus outbreak and the center of global supply chains, will grow by 1.2 percent.
> 
> “It is very likely that, this year, the global economy will experience its worst recession since the Great Depression, surpassing that seen during the global financial crisis a decade ago,” IMF chief economist Gita Gopinath said. “Worse growth outcomes are possible and even likely.”
> 
> “This would follow if the pandemic and containment measures lasted longer, emerging and developing economies are even more severely hit […] or if widespread scarring effects emerge due to firm closures and extended unemployment,” she added.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...a-as-global-economy-faces-deep-recession.html



Yup lets wait and see bro. Keep me updated/tagged here when you can. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Good News for our currency strength in this crucial time.

*Indonesian exports, imports contract slightly in ‘encouraging’ sign: BPS*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Wed, April 15, 2020 / 02:36 pm






The loading and unloading facilities at the Jakarta International Container Terminal (JICT) in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta. (Antara/Dhemas Reviyanto)

Indonesia booked a US$743 million trade surplus in March as export and import activities contracted slightly amid the COVID-19 pandemic, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) has announced.

Southeast Asia’s largest economy recorded $14.09 billion in exports in March, a 0.2 percent decrease year-on-year (yoy), while total imports fell 0.75 percent yoy to $13.35 billion driven by decreased imports of capital goods.

“This figure is encouraging amid the uncertain global situation,” BPS chairman Suhariyanto said at a media briefing on Wednesday.


Indonesia's manufacturing exports grew by 7.41 percent yoy to $11.12 billion, driven by a significant increase in the exports of machines and electric appliances, as well as of iron and steel. Agricultural exports rose 17.82 percent yoy to $320 million.

However, the country’s oil and gas exports declined by 40.91 percent yoy to $670 million as a result of falling oil prices, while exports of products of mining also fell by 16 percent yoy to $1.98 billion.

Imports of consumption goods rose 10.66 percent to $1.27 billion as a result of Indonesia’s recent, huge purchase of guns and ammunition. Imports of raw materials increased by 1.72 percent to $10.28 billion, while imports of capital goods shrank by 18 percent to $1.8 billion.

“We must, however, be aware of the decline in capital goods and raw materials, which may have a huge impact on trade and investment,” Suhariyanto added.

In the first quarter of the year, the country booked a total of $41.79 billion in exports, a 2.91 percent increase from last year’s figure, while imports were $39.17 billion from January to March, a 2.69 percent decrease from the same period last year.

Indonesia recorded a trade surplus of $2.62 billion during the first three months of the year, compared to a deficit of 62.8 million in the same period last year.

BPS recorded $2.98 billion in imports from China in March, an increase of $1 billion from February’s figure, as Indonesia’s largest trading partner had started to recover from the COVID-19 pandemic.

Exports to China, meanwhile, were $1.98 billion, up by $7 million compared to the same period last year. This made for a trade deficit of $1 billion with China in March, lower than the $1.24 billion deficit in March of last year.

The World Trade Organization (WTO) projected that global trade would shrink by between 13 and 32 percent as the economic impact of the health crisis remained uncertain.

The WTO forecasted a rebound in the 2021 global goods trade of between 21 and 24 percent, depending largely on the duration of the outbreak and the effectiveness of policy responses.


_If you want to help in the fight against COVID-19, we have compiled an up-to-date list of community initiatives designed to aid medical workers and low-income people in this article. Link: [UPDATED] Anti-COVID-19 initiatives: Helping Indonesia fight the outbreak_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Trans Sumatra High Way

Lampung-Palembang have been connected with High Way (Toll road)


----------



## Indos

Rupiah is still strengthening in the end of trading for this week. It means Rupiah has been in strengthening mode in the last two consecutive weeks. Stock Market is also performing better at this Friday and close in positive territory. AlhamduliLLAH.

Look like we will keep doing partial lock down in Jakarta and its surrounding cities until Idul Fitri comes to curb the infection rate. I think we just need to buy times until effective drugs are, inshaAllah, found. Some relaxing measure for Jakarta and its surrounding cities IMO can be done for a week to let business activity going if our death rate is still mild until next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Good Move by Central Bank. 

*BI requires banks to buy govt bonds using $6.5b in excess liquidity*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, April 17, 2020 / 07:15 pm
Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo 

Bank Indonesia (BI) is requiring banks to buy government bonds after cutting banks’ reserve ratio further, providing the financial system with Rp 102 trillion (US$6.54 billion) in liquidity in a move that is expected to help the state fund the coronavirus battle.

BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said a recent central bank regulation to cut the rupiah reserve requirement ratio should be used by banks to buy new government bonds.

“This policy will fulfill three purposes simultaneously, including BI’s need to inject liquidity, while at the same time obliging banks to improve liquidity management by buying government bonds,” Perry told reporters. “This will help the government to finance the budget deficit.”


The government projects Indonesia’s state budget deficit to reach 5.07 percent this year, with an additional budget of Rp 405.1 trillion to be allocated for medical spending, the social safety net and business rescue packages.

BI decided on April 14 to lower the rupiah reserve requirement ratio by 200 basis points (bps) for conventional banks and 50 bps for sharia banks starting May 1. BI will also revoke the banks’ obligation to fulfill the intermediary macroprudential ratio (RIM). Both measures will boost bank liquidity by up to Rp 117.8 trillion.

“BI’s quantitative easing measures will boost liquidity by nearly Rp 420 trillion,” Perry said, citing the Rp 300 trillion in funds the central bank is injecting into financial markets and banks to mitigate the effects of COVID-19, including foreign investors’ selloff of Indonesian assets.

Perry said that, by requiring banks to buy new government debt papers, “this will reduce pressures to the bonds issuance”.

The government has nearly tripled its borrowing this year to Rp 1 quadrillion to finance the fight against COVID-19 through Presidential Regulation (Perpres) No. 54/2020 on the 2020 state budget revision, issued on April 3.

The government plans to offer sovereign debt papers worth Rp 549.6 trillion, an increase from the initial Rp 389.3 trillion, while also planning to raise Rp 450 trillion in “pandemic bonds”, given that demand for government bonds has significantly declined.

Under the new Perpres, the government allows the central bank to buy government debt papers directly during auction. The previous law only allowed BI to buy bonds in the secondary market.

Perry said BI would be prepared to buy government bonds in the primary market in two weeks, adding that it would buy bonds only as a last resort if the market could not fully absorb the bonds issuance.

“BI and the government are currently smoothing out the technicalities for the policy,” Perry said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ovt-bonds-using-6-5b-in-excess-liquidity.html


----------



## Indos

*'No choice but to keep economy running': Ministry allows 11,000 companies operate during PSBB*

Mardika Parama
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Wed, April 22, 2020 / 02:51 pm



The Industry Ministry has issued 11,172 operational and mobility permits (IOMKI) for companies nationwide that wish to operate during the government’s large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) amid the COVID-19 pandemic, Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita has said.

The chemical, pharmaceutical and textile industries account for the largest number of permits received, namely for 4,383 companies, followed by the metal, machinery, transportation and electronic industries with 3,518 companies, the ministry’s data show.

“The manufacturing sector is the largest contributor to Indonesia’s economy with a 19 percent share. There is no choice but to keep the economic engine running,” Agus said during an online press briefing on Tuesday.


The Health Ministry's large-scale social distancing (PSBB) regulation requires that all workplaces, except those in essential sectors such as the finance, fuel, food, medicine, retail, water, communications and logistics, be closed and implement work-from-home policies.

Read also: Indonesia to evaluate partial lockdown as companies, factories continue business as usual

However, the regulation also stipulates that manufacturing factories could continue their operation if they receive a license from Industrial Ministry and strictly implement health protocols.

“The company’s management must obey health protocols that are stipulated [under Industry Minister Letter No. 4/2020], which includes temperature checks and the provision of supplements and healthy meals for their workers. Employees must also keep a 1-meter distance between each other at all times,” Agus said.

He said the ministry and local administration would take strong measures against companies that did not adhere to the health protocol, including shutting down operations and revoking IOMKI permits.

“We have sent a letter to the governors, mayors and regents that authorizes local authorities to warn, supervise and even shut the companies down if the factories are found to have breached the health protocols,” he said.

He added that the ministry would not limit the number of companies and types of industries that wished to apply for the IOMKI permit.

Companies could apply for the permit by filling in a form on the National Industrial Information System (SIInas) online portal. Agus claimed that the permit could be issued within an hour of receiving the request.

Read also: ‘It’s too late’: Lawmakers criticize timing of Jokowi’s ‘mudik’ ban

During a limited Cabinet meeting on Monday, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said the government would evaluate the implementation of PSBB, as many nonessential workplaces were ignoring the policies and requiring their workers to come in for work.

National COVID-19 task force head Doni Monardo said that, according to his agency’s observation, the policy was effective to a degree but there were still companies neglecting the distancing rules.

“The policy has not been effective with regards to activities in offices and factories, leading to packed public transportation services,” he said after the meeting with Jokowi.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/04/22/no-choice-but-to-keep-economy-
running-ministry-allows-11000-companies-operate-during-psbb.html

@UKBengali bro, do you apply similar measure during lock down ?

@Bungaterakhir Are you OK sis ? Not seen any of your post lately.


----------



## UKBengali

Indos said:


> *'No choice but to keep economy running': Ministry allows 11,000 companies operate during PSBB*
> 
> Mardika Parama
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Wed, April 22, 2020 / 02:51 pm
> 
> 
> 
> The Industry Ministry has issued 11,172 operational and mobility permits (IOMKI) for companies nationwide that wish to operate during the government’s large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) amid the COVID-19 pandemic, Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita has said.
> 
> The chemical, pharmaceutical and textile industries account for the largest number of permits received, namely for 4,383 companies, followed by the metal, machinery, transportation and electronic industries with 3,518 companies, the ministry’s data show.
> 
> “The manufacturing sector is the largest contributor to Indonesia’s economy with a 19 percent share. There is no choice but to keep the economic engine running,” Agus said during an online press briefing on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The Health Ministry's large-scale social distancing (PSBB) regulation requires that all workplaces, except those in essential sectors such as the finance, fuel, food, medicine, retail, water, communications and logistics, be closed and implement work-from-home policies.
> 
> Read also: Indonesia to evaluate partial lockdown as companies, factories continue business as usual
> 
> However, the regulation also stipulates that manufacturing factories could continue their operation if they receive a license from Industrial Ministry and strictly implement health protocols.
> 
> “The company’s management must obey health protocols that are stipulated [under Industry Minister Letter No. 4/2020], which includes temperature checks and the provision of supplements and healthy meals for their workers. Employees must also keep a 1-meter distance between each other at all times,” Agus said.
> 
> He said the ministry and local administration would take strong measures against companies that did not adhere to the health protocol, including shutting down operations and revoking IOMKI permits.
> 
> “We have sent a letter to the governors, mayors and regents that authorizes local authorities to warn, supervise and even shut the companies down if the factories are found to have breached the health protocols,” he said.
> 
> He added that the ministry would not limit the number of companies and types of industries that wished to apply for the IOMKI permit.
> 
> Companies could apply for the permit by filling in a form on the National Industrial Information System (SIInas) online portal. Agus claimed that the permit could be issued within an hour of receiving the request.
> 
> Read also: ‘It’s too late’: Lawmakers criticize timing of Jokowi’s ‘mudik’ ban
> 
> During a limited Cabinet meeting on Monday, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said the government would evaluate the implementation of PSBB, as many nonessential workplaces were ignoring the policies and requiring their workers to come in for work.
> 
> National COVID-19 task force head Doni Monardo said that, according to his agency’s observation, the policy was effective to a degree but there were still companies neglecting the distancing rules.
> 
> “The policy has not been effective with regards to activities in offices and factories, leading to packed public transportation services,” he said after the meeting with Jokowi.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/04/22/no-choice-but-to-keep-economy-
> running-ministry-allows-11000-companies-operate-during-psbb.html
> 
> @UKBengali bro, do you apply similar measure during lock down ?
> 
> @Bungaterakhir Are you OK sis ? Not seen any of your post lately.



BD's Prime Minister Hasina is thinking of allowing some businesses like garments to open in the first week of May but with strict social distancing measures in place. As an example, the garment factories will have a workforce of roughly half and provisions must be made by the factory owners for safe accommodation for the workers.

No country can afford to stay in "lockdown" for more than a few months and so staged reopening of the economy with stringent safeguards hopefully should be fine. If the rate of infection takes off then the measures can be reintroduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Great news!

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

* Indonesia Has Enough Rice to Last Pandemic: Bulog *
BY :TARA MARCHELIN

APRIL 20, 2020

*Jakarta.* The head of the Indonesian Bureau of Logistics, or Bulog, Budi Waseso, said on Monday that Indonesia has enough supply of rice to last during the coronavirus pandemic. As of April 17, Bulog still has 1.41 million tons of rice in its warehouses across the country.

"We have 1.35 million tons in government warehouses and 56,000 tons for commercial purposes. It should be enough to last during the pandemic," Budi said during a teleconference with the House of Representatives' Commission VI.

To maintain the rice supply and keep prices stable, Budi said the bureau plans to obtain 950,000 more tons of rice in 2020, around 69 percent of which will be bought directly from farmers throughout April–June. 

"Dozens of regions all over the country will have their rice harvest season in April, May and June. We've set a target to buy 950,000 more tons [of rice], but we'll likely buy more, as much as we possibly could, since a prolonged pandemic might cause food scarcity," he said.

Bulog has also been buying more sago from farmers in the eastern parts of Indonesia. Budi said sago could be a substitute for rice in case supply of the latter becomes scarce. 

The bureau has also been trying to keep enough sugar in reserve during the pandemic. According to Budi, as of April 17, Bulog still has a total of 9,674.81 tons of sugar in its warehouses.

Bulog has also bought 15,000 extra tons of sugar from Sugar Group Companies and proposed more raw sugar import to the government through its subsidiary Gendhis Multi Manis (GMM). 

"The raw sugar import will be done in two phases. A total of 29,750 tons of raw sugar arrived in early April for the first phase. The tender process for the second phase of import has now been completed and 35,000 more tons of raw sugar should arrive here in early May," Budi said. 

Bulog is also in the process of importing 50,000 tons of crystal sugar, 21,800 tons of which will arrive by the end of April. The rest will arrive by the end of May.

Budi said the bureau also has in its reserve a total of 97.41 tons of buffalo meat. Bulog was going to import 5,000 more tons of buffalo meat from India, but the country's strict lockdown policy has stopped the import for the time being.

"We were supposed to be importing buffalo meat from India from March to May, but it's been delayed by the lockdown in India until May 3. However, we've already obtained an import permit for 100,000 tons of buffalo meat," he said.

Bulog also has 1.1 million kiloliters of cooking oil, 644 tons of flour, 29.69 tons of garlic, 79.73 tons of eggs and 0.20 tons of shallots in its warehouses as part of its pandemic reserve.

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-has-enough-rice-to-last-pandemic-bulog

InshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Dahana Ekspor 20 Kontainer Bahan Peledak ke Australia*
Oleh Arthur Gideon pada 23 Apr 2020, 14:30 WIB






Liputan6.com, Jakarta Usai sukses dalam dua kali pengiriman sebelumnya, perusahaan bahan peledak dalam negeri, PT Dahana (Persero) kembali mengirim produk bahan peledak ke perusahaan asal Negeri Kanguru Johnex Explosives Australia pada 23 April 2020.

BACA JUGA :

4 Platform Digital Siap Bergabung di Program Kartu Prakerja

Sebanyak 215 Ton Megadrive Cartridge Emulsion 32mm x 700mm dalam 20 kontainer diberangkatkan dari Kawasan Energetic Material Center (EMC) Dahana, Subang pada Kamis, 23 April 2020.

Pengiriman menggunakan truck trailer menuju pelabuhan Tanjung Priok Jakarta yang selanjutnya dikirim ke Australia dengan kapal. Setelah tiba di Pelabuhan tujuan, produk Dahana tersebut akan didistribusikan langsung ke gudang-gudang end user Johnex Explosives di Australia.

Direktur Operasi Dahana Bambang Agung menyebutkan, ekspor ini merupakan salah satu upaya perusahaan untuk terus mempertahankan kinerja positif perusahaan di tengah hantaman pandemi Covid-19 secara global.

“Alhamdulillah dalam kondisi pandemi covid-19 ini Dahana masih membuktikan untuk tetap eksis melaksanakan proses ekspor bahan peledak ke salah satu konsumen kita di Australia (Johnex). Ini membuktikan bahwa Dahana mampu menjawab kepercayaan yang diberikan konsumen di luar negeri dengan komitmen dan konsisten,” tutur Bambang Agung dalam keterangan tertulis, Kamis (23/4/2020). 

Meski kondisi bisnis sedang lesu akibat pandemi covid-19, keberlanjutan ekspor bahan peledak ke Australia juga membuktikan bahwa industri bahan peledak dalam negeri mampu bersaing di pentas global.

Kualitas dan dan kemampuan Dahana akan semakin teruji untuk melakukan lompatan-lompatan bisnis dan akhirnya dapat diperhitungkan oleh pasar lebih luas, tak terbatas pada pasar Australia.








2 dari 3 halaman
*Prosedur Ketat*




PT Dahana (Persero) mengirim produk bahan peledak ke perusahaan asal Negeri Kanguru Johnex Explosives Australia pada 23 April 2020. (Dok Dahana)
Cargo ekspor Johnex ini sebelumnya telah melewati prosedur ketat. Hal ini disampaikan oleh Senior Manager Operasi Divisi Tambang Umum 2 PT Dahana (Persero) Dadan Munawar. Menurutnya, beberapa tahapan pengiriman ini meliputi pembuatan bahan peledak di pabrik, pengecekan _quality control_ langsung oleh pihak Johnex Explosives, fumigasi dan _Cleaning_ kontainer kargo, dan memberlakukan Protokol Pencegahan Covid-19 yang diterapkan Dahana kepada seluruh personil pihak angkutan yang akan mengangkut bahan peledak di dalam gudang Dahana, serta pengiriman sesuai _standard requirement Australian Inspector_.

“Selain itu sebagai salah satu syarat utama dalam pengiriman cargo sesuai standar australia juga, semua kontainer cargo Johnex ini sebelumnya sudah dilakukan proses fumigasi oleh fumigator yang sudah terstandarisasi dan diakui sertifikasinya oleh pihak otoritas di Australia. Sertifikasi fumigasi ini adalah syarat utama saat dilakukan pemeriksaan oleh pihak cargo inspector saat tiba di pelabuhan Australia, seperti diketahui bersama Australia memiliki standard yang tinggi dalam proses pengiriman ekspor-impor,” ujar Dadan Munawar.

Shipment ekspor ketiga ini dipercaya Dadan akan meningkatkan kerjasama dan kepercayaan antara Dahana dan pihak Johnex Australia, baik untuk suplai bahan peledak ke Australia, ataupun kemungkinan kerjasama services di underground blasting ke depannya yang sedang dijajaki oleh Dahana saat ini.



3 dari 3 halaman
*BUMN*




PT Dahana (Persero) mengirim produk bahan peledak ke perusahaan asal Negeri Kanguru Johnex Explosives Australia pada 23 April 2020. (Dok Dahana)
Sebagaimana diketahui, PT Dahana (Persero) merupakan BUMN yang bergerak di bidang bahan peledak untuk sektor pertambangan umum, kuari dan konstruksi, minyak dan gas serta pertahanan.

Produk-produk bahan peledaknya selain digunakan secara domestik juga telah diekspor ke mancanegara. Untuk ekspor bahan peledak ke Australia sendiri telah dimulai sejak Maret 2019 dengan 37,5 ton dalam 3 kontainer.

Ekspor kedua ke Australia dilaksanakan pada September 2019 dengan jumlah 86 Ton dalam 8 kontainer. Dan Ekspor ketiga ke Australia hari ini dengan jumlah 215 Ton dalam 20 kontainer.

https://m.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/...ile&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=copylink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* KoinWorks Closes Deal on $20m Funding Round Amid Covid-19 Pandemic *
BY :JAKARTAGLOBE

APRIL 14, 2020 





KoinWorks boasts of catering to around 400,000 individual and small-medium enterprise users on its platform. (Photo courtesy of KoinWorks)

*Jakarta. *Lunaria Annua Teknologi, the company behind one of Indonesia's largest peer-to-peer lending company KoinWorks, has secured a total of $20 million in new debt and equity capital to strengthen support for lenders and borrowers in the country during the coronavirus pandemic, the company announced on Monday. 

KoinWorks' first convertible note has secured backing from the company's existing investors, which include Quona Capital, Sinar Mas-backed EV Growth and Saison Capital.

"As an institution with the protection of our lenders' capital at our core, being well-capitalized is always a top priority," Willy Arifin, KoinWorks's executive chairman and co-founder, said in a statement on Monday. 

"KoinWorks continues to stand together with many major financial institutions and hundreds of thousands of retail lenders to support digital SMEs during the Covid-19 pandemic," Willy said. 

The company boasts of catering to around 400,000 individual and small-medium enterprise users on its platform.

Before the pandemic began, it had expected to increase loan disbursement on the platform to Rp 3 trillion ($192 billion) per month this year from Rp 650 million per month last year. 

Aside from the convertible note, KoinWorks has also struck a deal with Dutch lender Triodos Bank for new credit facilities.

Under the agreement, Triodos Bank would underwrite loans disbursed on the KoinWorks platform. 

"These investments, especially during these turbulent times, show tremendous confidence in our abilities as best-in-class loan originators in the fintech space in Indonesia," Benedicto Haryono, KoinWorks's chief executive officer, said in the statement. 

"We are very pleased to have new and internationally respected multiple institutions joining the existing investors behind us as we move forward," Benedicto said. 

The chief executive officer said KoinWorks was confident in combining digital data and traditional, proven banking techniques to maintain its lending quality during the pandemic.

The platform reported less than 1 percent bad loans, far below the average of 2.5 percent among conventional banks in Indonesia. 

"We feel confident we can support Indonesia as it makes its way through an economy transformed by Covid-19," Benedicto said. 

KoinWorks was also part of Indonesia Pasti Bisa, a fundraising program initiated by Jakarta-based venture capital firm East Venture to produce 100,000 Covid-19 testing kits and support genetic research to make vaccine for the disease.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/koinworks-closes-deal-on-20m-funding-round-amid-covid19-pandemic


----------



## Indos

*Rupiah strengthens to below Rp 15,000 per US dollar for first time since mid-March*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Thu, April 30, 2020 / 06:52 pm





US dollar banknotes are arranged at a money changer in Jakarta on March 19. (Antara/Indrianto Eko Suwarso)

The rupiah has reached its strongest level since mid-March, appreciating nearly 3 percent on Thursday against the United States dollar amid hopes that a vaccine for COVID-19 is developed and central banks’ pledges to hold interest rates to support battered economies.

Indonesia’s currency stood at Rp 14,881, appreciating 2.7 percent against the greenback at 4:46 p.m. Jakarta time to emerge from this year’s low of Rp 16,625 amid global recession risks. The rupiah once depreciated by as much as 18 percent this year before appreciating to the current level.

Bank Indonesia’s (BI) Jakarta Interbank Spot Dollar Rate (JISDOR) showed the currency strengthening to Rp 15,157 per dollar from Rp 15,415 on Wednesday.


“We decided to hold [the interest rate] in the near term to prioritize maintaining the currency level,” BI Governor Perry Warjiyo told the House of Representatives Commission XI overseeing financial affairs on Thursday. “We are confident that the rupiah will further strengthen.”

The central bank decided to hold its benchmark interest rate this month at 4.5 percent after a 50 basis points (bps) cut in total in February and March.

“The rupiah appreciation is related to the US Federal Reserve’s policy on Wednesday to hold its interest rate at the zero percent to 0.25 percent range,” Bank Permata economist Josua Pardede told _The Jakarta Post_ on Thursday. “In addition, biotechnology company Gilead said the development of its proposed COVID-19 vaccine was running well and that the drug was proven to cure at least 50 percent of the patients [who tested it].”

A top US infectious diseases official said Gilead Sciences’ experimental antiviral drug remdesivir would become the standard of care for COVID-19 after early clinical trials showed it helped patients recover more quickly from the illness, Reuters reported on Wednesday.

On the same day, Fed officials said in a unanimous statement that it “will use its tools and act as appropriate to support the economy” and pledged to keep the interest rate near zero until the US economy returns to normal.

Perry said further appreciation of the rupiah would be supported by this year’s lower current account deficit (CAD). The central bank expects the first quarter CAD to be below 1.5 percent and stay below 2 percent throughout the year, down from BI’s earlier projection of 2.5 to 3 percent.

Furthermore, a yield differential in government debt papers between Indonesia and other countries was still attractive for foreign investors, Perry said.

“This will attract capital inflow into Indonesia,” he added.

By early May, BI will have injected a total of Rp 503.8 trillion in additional liquidity into the financial system to help cushion the economic impact of the pandemic and strengthen the rupiah as part of its quantitative easing measures. This includes BI’s bond buying worth Rp 166.2 trillion from foreign investors in the secondary market.

The Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) jumped Thursday by 3.26 percent, led by blue chip stocks such as those of state-owned Bank Mandiri, energy company PT Medco Energi and state-owned toll operator PT Jasa Marga. Foreign investors bought around Rp 431 billion (US$28.7 million) worth of stocks more than they sold.

As of April 23, however, foreign investors had sold Rp 159.6 trillion worth of Indonesian assets including bonds, stocks and BI certificates, according to Finance Ministry data.

The government had successfully raised Rp 221.4 trillion from government bonds by the end of March. This is in addition to a $4.3 billion dollar-denominated bond sales in the US and Rp 11.38 trillion in bond sales at a greenshoe option bond auction on Wednesday, among other debt papers.

It would sell Rp 856.8 trillion worth of bonds in the second quarter through to the end of the year to cover its widening budget deficit, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said.

The country’s financial markets have started to recover since a slump in March as foreign investors sold Indonesian assets over fears of COVID-19.


_If you want to help in the fight against COVID-19, we have compiled an up-to-date list of community initiatives designed to aid medical workers and low-income people in this article. Link: [UPDATED] Anti-COVID-19 initiatives: Helping Indonesia fight the outbreak_

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/04/30/rupiah-strengthens-to-below-rp-15000-per-us-dollar-for-first-time-since-mid-march.html jakarta post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

* FDI Drops in Q1, But No Project Cancellations From Pandemic Just Yet *
BY :TRIYAN PANGASTUTI

APRIL 21, 2020

*Jakarta*. Foreign direct investment in Indonesia fell in the first quarter of this year, forcing the government to consider the possibility of missing its investment targets this year as projects are delayed by the coronavirus crisis, the government's top investment official said on Monday. 

Foreign investors brought in only Rp 98 trillion ($6.3 billion) in investment from January to March, down 9.2 percent from Rp 108 trillion in the same period last year.

Domestic investors, on the other hand, forked out Rp 113 trillion in the same period, up 29 percent on an annual basis. 

While none of the investors has canceled their investment, the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) expects investment realization to drop by 7.8 percent to Rp 817 trillion from its initial target of Rp 886 trillion if the pandemic continues beyond May.

"Investment in the second quarter will drop because the situation in April–May will be challenging," BKPM Head Bahlil Lahadalia said on Monday. 

Greater Jakarta, which accounts for a lion's share of the country's economy, has implemented large-scale social restriction (PSBB) for almost two weeks.

Under the restriction, the provincial government forbids companies in non-essential sectors from opening up shops and ordered their workers to work from home. 

Indonesia has also closed its borders to most foreigners, barring key workers in foreign investment projects from entering the country. 

"If the pandemic continues beyond May, we have to be realistic and make corrections on our Rp 817 trillion investment realization target," Bahlil said. 

The largest economy in Southeast Asia booked foreign and domestic investments of around Rp 810 trillion last year, data from the BKPM showed.

Foreign direct investment was at $28 billion last year, down 3.7 percent from $29 billion in 2018.

The BKPM figure excludes investments in oil and gas, finance and banking sectors. 

Still, Bahlil said so far no foreign investors has backed off from their investment commitment in Indonesia. 

"We've video called them one by one. No one has canceled their investments in Indonesia. But there have been some slight project delays," Bahlil said. 

For example, the groundbreaking $2.8 billion Tanjung Jati A power plant in West Java, backed by Bakrie Power and Malaysian YTL Corporation, has had to be postponed by two months to May, Bahlil said. 

Bahlil said the BKPM would continue to work with local governments to find a way to allow investment projects – especially in the mining, infrastructure and plantation sectors – to continue running under strict social restrictions.

"The projects could continue by observing the PSBB restrictions, such as wearing masks at all times for the workers," Bahlil said. 

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/fdi-drops-in-q1-but-no-project-cancellations-from-pandemic-just-yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@UKBengali

Bro, I will try to give an answer about the question you have asked in other thread that now has been locked by Mod.

I think we will stop sending maid after we reach the year 2034 where Indonesia nominal GDP is projected to reach 3.2 trillion USD by many foreign institution. I can say think like that because I have witnessed that this matter is not something that is considered as important for our general public and elites. I can see it through the last 20 years of our democratic period. This issue has never been raised by either media or our respected civil society leaders during every campaign period.

Our policy so far is still focused on how we can give welfare to our people and improve our economic growth. There is no ambitious plan made by our leaders so far that is mean to propel Indonesia into a respected position in world stage. If there is any, they dont have full financial support. Except for N 250 and N 2130 aircraft program during Soeharto regime. Habibie actually has good plan but IMO still not get enough support although his legacy in building our 13 strategic state owned companies is crucial for our high tech industry future. Too bad his administration (1998-1999) suffered badly from Asian Financial Crisis and only run for less than 2 years that make him can not realize his plan for our high tech industry development.

This can also be seen on how research is not seen as something important by seeing on how small our research budget compared to state spending. It is quite ridiculous since our research agency like LAPAN itself has said they lack of researcher due to budgetary issue, and this problem arise in the condition where the salary of our researcher is no different with other civil servant working for administration job. My cousin is one of the researcher so I know the problem quite well. How can we even have many good university graduate who want to be researchers if they dont get paid enough.

We can see also how late is SBY administration in funding our N 219 aircraft project where the program is started in 2004 but the funding to make a prototype is only available in 2014. Current government also doesnt provide money for our state aerospace company plan to make modern factory for its N 219 program. Neither it give some money for N 245 plane project although it is just merely 200 million USD and even try to reduce its financial contribution in KFX/IFX program that can jeopardize our current and future strategic defense cooperation with South Korea.

For Indonesian members here, dont get fooled with big budget for Research Ministry since 90 percent of it is actually mean for high education spending, not research. As high education is once again put inside Education Ministry, so it is why 90 percent of Research Ministry budget is gone now (Jokowi second term).

But Jokowi doesnt seems to stingy when it comes to spending huge money for infrastructure, village development, new capital, and later unemployment benefit. This Covid 19 outbreak also has made his administration wipe out almost all research budget which is actually very small and keep the infrastructure and unemployment budget relatively untouch. He can actually use just 3-4 percent of the budget on those programs for our research. It is not huge by the way, so I think there is some problem within our leadership in term of their strategic planning. I am also pretty sure that our finance minister like Sri Mulyani doesnt deserve to be our next Presidential candidate since I believe she has some contribution to make such foolish policy. It is a fair judgement from Jokowi two times voter like me.

So in term of stopping to export maid oversea, just wait until 2034 where our economy is projected by foreign institutions to tripled into 3.2 trillion USD inshaAllah. At that period of time I can say the possibility it is become a big issue in our election is quite high.


----------



## UKBengali

@Indos - What you are saying is that it looks like as Indonesia develops to a high enough level, then maids will simply not be attracted enough to go overseas as salaries in Indonesia by then will not be much lower anyway and they get to stay in their home countries with their families.

As regards the cut in funding for R&D, that is a massive mistake as the money invested now will pay massive dividends down the line.

I do not know whether Jokowi's lack of interest may be due to his education but I think the best kind of leader is one that is educated in a technical field.


----------



## Indos

UKBengali said:


> @Indos - What you are saying is that it looks like as Indonesia develops to a high enough level, then maids will simply not be attracted enough to go overseas as salaries in Indonesia by then will not be much lower anyway and they get to stay in their home countries with their families.
> 
> As regards the cut in funding for R&D, that is a massive mistake as the money invested now will pay massive dividends down the line.
> 
> I do not know whether Jokowi's lack of interest may be due to his education but I think the best kind of leader is one that is educated in a technical field.



He comes from poor family so it tells a lot on his over emphasis on economy, infrastructure and village development. Later, when his administration has more money due to our revenue increase, he use much of the money for unemployment benefit. While spending on research keep stagnant.

I dont have any problem about his ambition on infrastructure and village development if he spend enough on research since research budget is relatively very small compared to other program. Research should be looked as investment and it is there for long term goal. Any one who doesnt have long term vision and doesnt believe with its own people brain will create such bad policy.

Indonesian people is clever as well, my older brother IQ for instant is 145 and got MENSA membership. Once he graduates from STEM faculty in University of Indonesia (second best STEM college after Bandung Institute of Technology), he then prefers to work with MNC like Nokia, Erricson, SIEMENS and has worked in many Western countries like USA/Spain and others. While one of my cousins who are graduated in similar electronics degree but coming from fifth tier (much lower rank) state university become government researcher and has been handling in most sophisticated research like Artificial Intelligent.

Look how our brain potency is wasted and not being optimized because our researcher since Soeharto regime are not paid well. Our education system spend huge money for state university and its best graduates will work for foreign companies. This simple logic is still not being understood. Even Ministry of Finance civil servant get better salary then our researcher despite working in administrative job.  

So if any one see Indonesian cannot make defense product like China, Turkey, and Iran it is not because of we are less clever than them.

IMO It is better for our government to follow China that spend good amount of money on research and you can see its economy now can produce complex and advance product. Asian Development Bank has also made a long report in 2019 about the importance of Indonesia economy to make a complex and advance product in order to reach higher growth and developed country status.


----------



## Indos

* Born to Help During Pandemic: Three Startups to Represent Indonesia in Int'l Competition *
BY DIANA MARISKA

APRIL 27, 2020

*Jakarta.* Three Indonesian startups established on a shared initiative to help tackle problems caused by the Covid-19 pandemic were declared winners of a national competition and will now represent Indonesia on the global stage.

The winners of Startup Weekend Indonesia Covid-19 Online were selected from 1,490 participants from 29 provinces in Indonesia.

The virtual event from April 24 to 26 aimed to discover startups that can resolve issues that have arisen during the global pandemic.

First-place winner MediKatalog is a marketplace platform for medical equipment and medicines initiated by Azhar Rafiq. It also provides automated stock inventory for hospitals.

Azhar hopes the platform could help medical workers and health facilities acquire personal protective equipment (PPE) and maintain a stable supply of the gear.

"The idea came to me when I became aware of doctors and nurses running out of PPE. This has put our medical workers on the frontline – many of which are my seniors – at great risk of contracting coronavirus," he said.

Runner-up Cook Like a Chef offers a grocery delivery service and food recipes for its users.

Third-placed MentorKU is an interactive education platform that offers career mentoring and consultancy.

The startups will represent Indonesia in the Top 20 Global Winner Startup Weekend to compete with winners from other countries in coming up with the most innovative ideas to help solve problems caused by the pandemic.

*Support From Communication and Information Technology Ministry*

Startup Weekend Indonesia Covid-19 Online was organized by Kumpul, a development program to build a startup and entrepreneurship ecosystem in Indonesia, and several local co-working networks.

Chief executive and co-founder of Kumpul Faye Alund said as en ecosystem builder, the involvement of co-working networks is essential in this competition and other similar events because it has the power to move communities.

For Startup Weekend Indonesia Covid-19 Online, at least six networks from across Indonesia took part, including Impala Network from Semarang and Startup Borneo from Banjarmasin.

During the competition, all participants were given training on canvassing business models, market validation, prototype development and pitching – assisted by 50 experienced mentors from various business backgrounds and expertise.

The event was also supported by the Communication and Information Technology Ministry.

Semuel Abrijani Pangerapan, the ministry's director-general for informatics applications, said in a statement the ministry will continue to support similar events in the highly potential digital economy.

"[I encourage] startups that didn't win this time to continue developing their ideas," Semuel said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/bo...ps-to-represent-indonesia-in-intl-competition


----------



## Kansel

Covid-19 rapid test strips are collected by a health worker in Jakarta on April 20. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)

*Indonesia Mass Produces Covid-19 Testing Kits*
BY ARI SUPRIYANTI RIKIN, HERU ANDRIYANTO

MAY 04, 2020

Jakarta. A consortium of Indonesian research agencies and companies began mass producing Covid-19 testing kits this week to cope with domestic shortage during the pandemic and meet the target of at least 10,000 diagnostic tets per day, a state official said on Sunday.

The locally-made rapid testing kits will be available as soon as Friday, when at least 10,000 kits will be distributed across the country, Research and Technology Minister Bambang Soemantri Brodjonegoro said in Jakarta.

But it took longer to develop testing kits using the polymerase chain reaction (PCR) method, of which the consortium has built only 10 units as prototypes, Bambang said.

The consortium comprises the Technology Assessment and Application Agency (BPPT), Surabaya-based Airlangga University, Yogyakarta-based Gadjah Mada University and state-run medical equipment manufacturer Hepatika.

In a separate project to develop the PCR-based testing kits, the consortium is working with state-run pharmaceutical company Biofarma.

"We thank them for their close cooperation with the Health Ministry’s research and development center in developing rapid diagnostic testing kits and PCR-based testing kits using the strains of viruses from local transmission,” Bambang said in a video conference.

“Development of the rapid testing kits has now entered production stage and by May 8 we will see 10,000 kits ready for distribution,” he added.
By the end of this month, output is expected to reach 50,000 units, he said.

He said the kits were developed using the strains of viruses taken from confirmed Covid-19 patients who caught the disease in local transmissions for "more accurate results". 

“This comes as a great relief to us because we now can produce our own testing kits, which are badly needed by the task force and the government to carry out massive testing across the country,” Bambang said.

Indonesia is racing against time to upscale Covid-19 diagnostics in its attempts to trace contacts and locate new breeding grounds of the virus, and ultimately contain the outbreak.

Indonesia reported 11,192 confirmed coronavirus cases on Sunday, 349 more from the day before. The total cases included 845 deaths and 1,876 patients who have recovered.

The number of patients with probable cases stood at 23,130, more than double of confirmed cases, as the country is lacking equipment to test them.

Since the first cases were detected on March 2, just above 83,000 people have undergone PCR-based testing, representing only 0.03 percent of the country’s population of 272 million people.

Furthermore, the number of persons under surveillance for suspected Covid-19 infection is put at 236,369, according to the National Covid-19 Task Force.

People in this category are those who have had contacts with positive cases or showed mild clinical symptoms of the disease that don’t require hospitalization. 

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-mass-produces-covid19-testing-kits

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

Kansel said:


> Covid-19 rapid test strips are collected by a health worker in Jakarta on April 20. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> *Indonesia Mass Produces Covid-19 Testing Kits*
> BY ARI SUPRIYANTI RIKIN, HERU ANDRIYANTO
> 
> MAY 04, 2020
> 
> Jakarta. A consortium of Indonesian research agencies and companies began mass producing Covid-19 testing kits this week to cope with domestic shortage during the pandemic and meet the target of at least 10,000 diagnostic tets per day, a state official said on Sunday.
> 
> The locally-made rapid testing kits will be available as soon as Friday, when at least 10,000 kits will be distributed across the country, Research and Technology Minister Bambang Soemantri Brodjonegoro said in Jakarta.
> 
> But it took longer to develop testing kits using the polymerase chain reaction (PCR) method, of which the consortium has built only 10 units as prototypes, Bambang said.
> 
> The consortium comprises the Technology Assessment and Application Agency (BPPT), Surabaya-based Airlangga University, Yogyakarta-based Gadjah Mada University and state-run medical equipment manufacturer Hepatika.
> 
> In a separate project to develop the PCR-based testing kits, the consortium is working with state-run pharmaceutical company Biofarma.
> 
> "We thank them for their close cooperation with the Health Ministry’s research and development center in developing rapid diagnostic testing kits and PCR-based testing kits using the strains of viruses from local transmission,” Bambang said in a video conference.
> 
> “Development of the rapid testing kits has now entered production stage and by May 8 we will see 10,000 kits ready for distribution,” he added.
> By the end of this month, output is expected to reach 50,000 units, he said.
> 
> He said the kits were developed using the strains of viruses taken from confirmed Covid-19 patients who caught the disease in local transmissions for "more accurate results".
> 
> “This comes as a great relief to us because we now can produce our own testing kits, which are badly needed by the task force and the government to carry out massive testing across the country,” Bambang said.
> 
> Indonesia is racing against time to upscale Covid-19 diagnostics in its attempts to trace contacts and locate new breeding grounds of the virus, and ultimately contain the outbreak.
> 
> Indonesia reported 11,192 confirmed coronavirus cases on Sunday, 349 more from the day before. The total cases included 845 deaths and 1,876 patients who have recovered.
> 
> The number of patients with probable cases stood at 23,130, more than double of confirmed cases, as the country is lacking equipment to test them.
> 
> Since the first cases were detected on March 2, just above 83,000 people have undergone PCR-based testing, representing only 0.03 percent of the country’s population of 272 million people.
> 
> Furthermore, the number of persons under surveillance for suspected Covid-19 infection is put at 236,369, according to the National Covid-19 Task Force.
> 
> People in this category are those who have had contacts with positive cases or showed mild clinical symptoms of the disease that don’t require hospitalization.
> 
> https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-mass-produces-covid19-testing-kits


10000 test for 272million counts as 'massI've testing'?


----------



## Nike

eldarlmari said:


> 10000 test for 272million counts as 'mass testing'?



Per day


----------



## eldamar

Nike said:


> Per day


What per day? The article stated the number of test kits available will hit 10k by 8 may, n to 50k by end of the month.

This is in a ratio of 272million people.

In other words, the most number of times a Covid19 positivity test could have been undertaken, would have been 50k- max- by the end of the month.
50000/272000000 *100 (n this is assuming every person is tested *only once)

= 0.018%*

How is this 'massive testing'?


----------



## Nike

Jakarta. A consortium of Indonesian research agencies and companies began mass producing Covid-19 testing kits this week to cope with domestic shortage during the pandemic and meet the target of at least 10,000 diagnostic tets per day, a state official said on Sunday.
------------------


You said the average test of only 10,000 before for 270 million people. And this news tell the government effort to made their own test kits, in which very insufficient in number to cope with 10,000 test per day

It seems they already hit the bottom number of 500,000 they imported before from China in March

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...0-covid-19-rapid-testing-kits-from-china.html




eldarlmari said:


> What per day? The article stated the number of test kits available will hit 10k by 8 may, n to 50k by end of the month.
> 
> This is in a ratio of 272million people



Btw, rapid test and PCR based test is only preliminary test, need swab test to conclude the result.


----------



## eldamar

Nike said:


> Jakarta. A consortium of Indonesian research agencies and companies began mass producing Covid-19 testing kits this week to cope with domestic shortage during the pandemic and meet the target of at least 10,000 diagnostic tets per day, a state official said on Sunday.
> ------------------
> 
> 
> You said the average test of only 10,000 before for 270 million people. And this news tell the government effort to made their own test kits, in which very insufficient in number to cope with 10,000 test per day
> 
> It seems they already hit the bottom number of 500,000 they imported before from China in March
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...0-covid-19-rapid-testing-kits-from-china.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, rapid test and PCR based test is only preliminary test, need swab test to conclude the result.


Nonono.

I'm not talking about the target. I'm talking about the atual test kits that have been produced- or stipulated to be produced- which is 50k by end of the mth.

How is 50k, by end of the mth- gonna be counted as 'massive testing' in a population of 270+million


N BTW, for hospitalized patients, more than 1 test kit is gonna be needed per pax. 3-6 kits, depending on individual cases- would have been needed


----------



## Nike

eldarlmari said:


> Nonono.
> 
> I'm not talking about the target. I'm talking about the atual test kits that have been produced- or stipulated to be produced- which is 50k by end of the mth.
> 
> How is 50k, by end of the mth- gonna be counted as 'massive testing' in a population of 270+million
> 
> 
> N BTW, for hospitalized patients, more than 1 test kit is gonna be needed per pax. 3-6 kits, depending on individual cases- would have been needed



The rest (bulk) had been imported from China, South korea , Japan and so on. This effort is to give more ways to boost the number as other countries will be in pressure to secure the test kits for their own use


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s Q1 economic growth the weakest since 2001, slows more than expected*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Tue, May 5, 2020 / 01:48 pm

Indonesia's economy grew 2.97 percent in the first quarter, the weakest since 2001, as household spending and investment growth slowed amid the coronavirus outbreak, which has started to wreak havoc on the economy, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Tuesday.

The first quarter figure had decreased from 5.07 percent recorded in the first three months last year.

“All of the economic sectors still grew in the first quarter despite slowdown in economic activity due to the COVID-19 pandemic,” BPS head Suhariyanto said on Tuesday. “This is far lower than many projections as it is not easy to make one with uncertainties surrounding the economy.”


The government expects the economy to grow between 4.5 percent and 4.7 percent in the first quarter, while Bank Indonesia (BI) has projected gross domestic product (GDP) to expand by 4.3 percent. Economists surveyed by Bloomberg also expect 4 percent growth in the quarter.

The GDP report reflected the early impact of widespread disruptions to the economy as the government called on people to implement physical distancing measures to contain the virus spread, forcing businesses and factories to shut down and consumers to stay home.

As many as four provinces and 22 regencies/cities nationwide have implemented large scale social restrictions (PSBB), including business hub Jakarta, to curb the spread of the virus.

Household spending, which accounts for more than half of GDP, grew sluggishly by 2.84 percent in the first quarter – far lower than 5.01 percent recorded over the same period in 2019 – led by a drop in vehicle sales and retail sales as people increased spending on health care.

Investment, meanwhile, grew 1.7 percent in the first quarter, a far cry from the 5.03 percent recorded over the same period last year.

However, despite the pandemic, exports grew 0.24 percent from last year’s contraction of 1.58 percent. Meanwhile, imports contracted 2.19 percent, slightly better than the 7.47 percent contraction in the corresponding period last year.

Government expenditure grew 3.74 percent in the first quarter, lower than the 5.22 percent recorded in the first quarter last year, as the government halted business trips and event spending as it refocused the budget on funding the fight against COVID-19.

The government has allocated Rp 436.1 trillion (US$28.9 billion), mainly for healthcare spending, social safety nets and tax incentives for almost all economic sectors, as well as incentives for small and medium firms as it works to cushion the pandemic impacts.

It expects a massive drop in economic activity in the second quarter as more regions impose PSBB.

Overall, the government expects the economy to grow 2.3 percent this year under the baseline scenario. However, under the worst-case scenario, the economy may shrink 0.4 percent.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...kest-since-2001-slows-more-than-expected.html

Second Quarter data will be very bad for sure, but government now has been thinking to relax the lock down measure for some areas.

The title IMO should be like this: Indonesia Q1 economic growth the weakest since 2001, *slowing *more than expected. @jamahir Am I right ?


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> @jamahir Am I right ?



I don't know much about capitalist economics but I will read the article tomorrow. I am logging-off now to go to sleep.


----------



## striver44

*Indonesian government to purchase 10,000 tons of rubber from farmers*

12 hours ago





A rubber plantation (Dokumentasi Kementerian PUPR)

The purchase of this rubberized asphalt is part of the ministry's mitigation efforts to deal with the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's Public Works and Public Housing Ministry plans to purchase 10,000 tons of rubber from farmers for use in rubberized asphalt amid the new coronavirus pandemic impacting absorption of the rubber commodity by the market.

"The purchase of this rubberized asphalt is part of the ministry's mitigation efforts to deal with the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic," Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono noted in a press statement that ANTARA received here Tuesday.

The farmers' rubber commodity will be purchased by the ministry's National Road Management Agency in several cities, including Medan, Palembang, Padang, Lampung, Banjarmasin, Pontianak, and Balikpapan, he remarked.

The National Road Management Agency in the cities will buy the rubber from members of the Processing and Marketing of Processed Rubber Material Group of Farmers, he stated.

The ministry has frequently used rubberized asphalt for paving roads in various areas, including certain road sections of Ciawi-Sukabumi, Ajibarang-Banyumas-Klampok-Banjarnegara, and Muara Beliti-Musi Rawas-Tebing Tinggi-Lahat.

Hadimuljono revealed that the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry had allocated a budget of Rp100 billion to purchase the 10 thousand tons of rubber for rubberized asphalt.

ANTARA noted that to maintain the purchasing power of members of the low-income community amid this ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, the ministry will also intensify manpower-intensive infrastructure projects in different parts of Indonesia.

In implementing these labor-intensive infrastructure projects to maintain the purchasing power of people from the low-income group and to reduce unemployment, the social distancing measures will consistently be enacted to contain the COVID-19 outbreak.

"The manpower-intensive infrastructure projects are also aimed at boosting economic growth and distributing funds to villages and rural areas," Hadimuljono noted in his recent press statement.

With budget totaling Rp10 trillion, the projects cover seven programs, including the Irrigation System Accelerated Program (P3-TGAI), Socio-Economic Regional Infrastructure Development Program (PISEW), and Reduced, Reused, and Recycled Waste Management Sites (TPS3R), he stated. 

The coronavirus outbreak initially struck the Chinese city of Wuhan at the end of 2019 and thereafter spread across the globe, including to countries in the Asia-Pacific region.

The Indonesian government officially announced the country's first confirmed cases on March 2, 2020, and has declared the COVID-19 pandemic as Indonesia's national disaster.

Related news: South Sumatra still faces shortage of rubber processing plants

Related news: Government ensures adequate food stocks until next 3-4 months

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IMHO, contrary to the popular believe, I think after the pandemics is gone we will see huge government spending on domestic weapons companies to bring the back the workforce and recover the economy. 

it'll not be a surprise if our MoD awarded huge contracts on shipbuilding @Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

striver44 said:


> it'll not be a surprise if our MoD awarded huge contracts on shipbuilding @Indos



Shipbuilding contract for local companies is already stated by Defense Ministry Deputy for 2 OPV ships, even for frigates he said those 2 ships should be constructed by local company although the design comes from western company.

What I want to hear is the contract for another CN 235 from government. We are anyway still lacking in MPA and ASW planes to cover our vast sea area. PTDI also hasnt get any new contract for CN 235 since last year, so the new contract is badly needed until demand from abroad can go up again, at least another 4-5 CN 235 should be ordered to assure CN 235 production line keep being busy until 2022.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Shipbuilding contract for local companies is already stated by Defense Ministry Deputy for 2 OPV ships, even for frigates he said those 2 ships should be constructed by local company although the design comes from western company.
> 
> What I want to hear is the contract for another CN 235 from government. We are anyway still lacking in MPA and ASW planes to cover our vast sea area. PTDI also hasnt get any new contract for CN 235 since last year, so the new contract is badly needed until demand from abroad can go up again, at least another 4-5 CN 235 should be ordered to assure CN 235 production line keep being busy until 2022.



Even if you put the contract here today, the SoE defense cant utilize them as many tools and spare parts is must be imported from abroad and as many original manufacturing country is at lock down there is difficulties to secure such chain supplier. I had stated this before on other thread and there is report about that from janes defense 

https://www.janes.com/article/95944/covid-19-indonesian-companies-point-to-contract-delays

Unless you are building comprehensive local chain supplier like Japan, Italy, French, China, UK, South Korean had there is little you can do when global disruption happened just like today. CN 235 must importing alot, starting from specialized alumunium sheets to build the airframe, tyre, kaki hidrolik, machine block and gear power, avionic components like radar, panel display and so on all of them is from abroad.

The only order you can put is for local shipbuilding industry, as they can starting to build the hull blocks and then trying to secure imported components later, the same can be said for local made APC. For aircraft industry is not gonna work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*‘No need for unusual policies’: BI refuses to print money to support economy*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Wed, May 6, 2020 / 06:46 pm





Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo talks during a livestreamed briefing in Jakarta on Wednesday. (Courtesy of Bank Indonesia/-) 

Bank Indonesia (BI) has emphasized that it will not print money to help fund the surge in government spending to fight the COVID-19 pandemic.

BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said the suggestion to print money was not a prudent monetary policy, pledging that the central bank would never take the measure.

“This is an unusual policy and BI will never take such measures, including giving out money to the general public to face the COVID-19 pandemic,” Perry told reporters on Wednesday. “I am very sorry, but we should not confuse the public.”


Calls have grown among lawmakers as well as former trade minister Gita Wirjawan, among others, for the central bank to print money to support the virus-battered economy and help fund the COVID-19 battle.

Gita asked the central bank to print Rp 4 quadrillion (US$264.29 billion) to protect the economy, adding that the money should be used by the public to purchase their basic needs.

“The money will not only be used to provide stimulus packages for those who have lost their jobs, but also to rescue the real sector, as well as micro, small and medium businesses,” Gita said, as quoted by _Kompas.com_.

“There is no need for unusual policies like printing money” to meet liquidity needs, he added.

The government will offer another Rp 856.8 trillion in government bonds for the rest the year to address the widening budget deficit.

BI has ramped up its bond-buying program by purchasing Rp 173.1 trillion worth of government bonds from the primary market and from foreign investors in the secondary market, similar to the moves made by the United States Federal Reserve, among other central banks, to support their countries’ fiscal needs.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...efuses-to-print-money-to-support-economy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah..... 

*Provinces with PSBB see decline in COVID-19 cases, in-patients, say regional leaders*

Rizki Fachriansyah

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, May 13, 2020 / 10:10 am





An ride-hailing motorcycle taxi driver awaits orders in the Sudirman business district in Jakarta on April 26. The capital has imposed large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) since April 10 to curb the spread of COVID-19. (Antara/Dhemas Reviyanto)

Nearly every region that has imposed large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) has recorded a significant decrease in coronavirus cases, the national COVID-19 task force says, signaling an optimistic outcome from the implementation of the health protocols to fight the pandemic.

A number of governors convened via video conference on Tuesday morning to report up-to-date results from the PSBB in their respective provinces. Several designated referral centers across the provinces had recorded fewer COVID-19 in-patients after they put in place the mobility restrictions, said COVID-19 task force chief Doni Monardo.

“One of the referral centers in West Sumatra, M Jamil Hospital in Padang, reported 46 COVID-19 in-patients of a total capacity of 112 beds,” he said.

“Meanwhile, Hasan Sadikin Hospital in [Bandung], West Java, recorded 30 COVID-19 patients of its total capacity of 135 beds.”

Read also: 'Reinfected' North Sumatra COVID-19 patient 'feels fine, but stressed'

The Jakarta administration had also previously reported that the number of in-patients had dropped to fewer than 60 percent of the confirmed cases in the region -- the hardest hit by the coronavirus in the country -- after imposing the PSBB, Doni said.

The provincial administration of Central Java, which has only imposed partial mobility restrictions, reported that it would continue carrying out contact-tracing on a cluster of attendees of a mass Islamic event in Gowa, South Sulawesi, which has yielded 1,118 cases so far.

West Sumatra Governor Irwan Prayitno, meanwhile, said the province had not recorded an influx of imported COVID-19 cases – transmission via visitors from other regions – since the administration imposed the PSBB on April 22.

“The number of patients under treatment [PDPs] has decreased from 12 percent to 4 percent [of the total cases] since the PSBB,” he said during the meeting, adding that the administration had not recorded any new clusters from the region’s 299 confirmed COVID-19 cases since the restrictions first took effect.

At least 20 regencies, municipalities and provinces across the country have imposed the PSBB since its inception in Jakarta on April 10. Initially imposed for two weeks, the mobility restrictions have been extended for another 14 days in many of the regions, with Jakarta extending the PSBB for 28 days until May 22.

Read also: Jakarta's curve flattened? Experts question government's claim

Most experts agree that mobility restrictions have helped curb infections but they also warn the government not to jump the gun by deciding to relax curbs without taking into account further epidemiological studies to assess the scale of the pandemic.

As of Tuesday, Indonesia had confirmed 14,749 COVID-19 cases and 1,007 deaths linked to the disease, according to the central government's data.

Doni went on to say that President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had previously said that the central government would give regional administrations the freedom to choose the types of mitigation measures they considered to be most compatible with their respective needs and the characteristics of their populations.

“Regional administrations are allowed to adopt an approach [that is relevant] to their respective situations, such as using local wisdom to ensure public compliance with the health protocols,” he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...9-cases-in-patients-say-regional-leaders.html

Another grammatically wrong title, it should be provinces with PSBB see *declining* in Covid 19 case.


----------



## Indos

Jakarta relax lock down measure by allowing domestic traveler and it causes influx of passenger in Jakarta main Airport (Soekarno Hatta). There are some requirement that needs to be fulfilled by passenger like rapid test and companies letter. 

This news is posted 3 hours ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Unpad, ITB develop new COVID-19 rapid testing kits using antigens*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post
Bandung / Sat, May 16, 2020 / 10:26 am

Padjajaran University (Unpad) and the Bandung Institute of Technology in West Java are jointly developing a new rapid COVID-19 test using antigens as an alternative to detect the virus amid a shortage of the reagents necessary to conduct polymerase chain reaction (PCR) tests.

West Java governor Ridwan Kamil said the new equipment was developed with a Surface Plasmon Resonance (SPR) sensor which could detect the virus’ RNA quickly and accurately on the spot.

"[The SPR testing] only requires a laptop and a little box containing the samples to detect the virus," Ridwan said in a statement after a visit to the Unpad Research Center for Molecular Biotechnology and Bioinformatics on Thursday.

PCR tests, currently considered the most precise method to detect the virus in patients, are time-consuming. They require lengthy laboratory tests.

They also require reagents to isolate the indicators for the coronavirus RNA from the human DNA in swab samples. A global shortage of the chemicals has made it difficult for the country to conduct large-scale PCR testing.

Read also: UI, private partners join hands to produce local-made flocked swabs for COVID-19 testing

Ridwan called the innovation "Rapid Test 2.0" as the test results would appear within 15 minutes. It differed from the existing rapid test for its accuracy in detecting the particular virus that causes COVID-19: SARS-CoV-2.

The West Java administration hopes to test at least 300,000 people, or 0.6 percent of the approximately 50 million residents of the province, to map out the spread of COVID-19 in the region and to subsequently contain the spread of the disease.

"God willing, we will achieve the target with the presence of the local test kits,” he said.

So far, the province has conducted 114,282 tests – 105,992 of which were rapid tests and 8,290 were PCR tests.

Muhammad Yusuf, a COVID-19 vaccine and diagnostic research coordinator at the Unpad Biotechnology, Molecular and Bioinformatics Research Center, said the test kits used antigens to scan for proteins inside viruses in the test samples.

Read also: From test kits to robots, Indonesia develops locally made devices to aid COVID-19 battle

The researchers injected the novel coronavirus' proteins into chickens and used their antibodies – the Y-shaped proteins produced by the immune system in response to antigen exposure – as a component in the testing. Unpad researchers collaborated with their ITB counterparts to test the molecules on the surface of SARS-CoV-2.

"The result is very specific and sensitive. In dense concentrations, we can detect [the virus’] presence," Yusuf said, adding that they would start testing COVID-19 samples using the new kits within a month.

They planned to produce about 5,000 test kits in the initial stage, between May and June, and would eventually produce up to 50,000 per month. "We'll partner with privately owned PT Pakar Biomedika Indonesia to produce and distribute the kits," Yusuf added. (vny)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...vid-19-rapid-testing-kits-using-antigens.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* Palm Oil: Local Consumption Down, Export Picks Up During Pandemic *
BY :NUR YASMIN

MAY 13, 2020

*Jakarta.* The Indonesian Palm Oil Association, or Gapki, has reported higher export of palm oil but lower domestic consumption of the commodity during the coronavirus pandemic.

Domestic consumption in March decreased by 3.2 percent – from 786,000 tons in February to 721,000 tons in March.

During the same period, local food consumption also fell by 8.3 percent, while sales of palm oil for oleochemical products rose by 14.5 percent.

"Palm oil consumption fell as food consumption fell. People are uncertain when the pandemic will be over. Meanwhile, hand sanitizer producers need more palm oil to ramp up production," Gapki director Mukti Sardjono said in a press release on Wednesday.

He said out of 68,000 tons of palm oil sold to the oleochemical industry, 55 percent was for hand sanitizers.

Palm oil export rose by 3.3 percent or 185,000 tons from 2.53 million tons in February to 2.72 million tons in March.

Meanwhile, CPO export rose by 113,000 tons from 524,000 tons in February.

Bangladesh, South Africa and the third-largest global palm oil consumer, China, were responsible for the highest export surges in the period. 

"The export surge to China started happening once they managed to get a handle on Covid-19," Mukti said.

Meanwhile, exports to Pakistan and the United States – the current global pandemic epicenter – had gone down. 

Exports to Europe, the Middle East and India were normal.

However, India had recently adopted import restrictions on refined palm oil products, which might put pressure on the industry later down the line.

The price of crude palm oil (CPO) also dropped from $722 per ton in February to $636 per ton in March, mainly thanks to lower food consumption as restaurants close up shops during the pandemic. 

Malaysian palm oil producers told Reuters on Tuesday the outlook for the industry this year is grim as a full recovery is not expected to happen until the last quarter next year. 

They said countries shifting to biodiesel might help to slow stock build-up.

Indonesia began mandatory use of B30 – diesel fuel made up of 30 percent biofuel from palm oil – last month and is already preparing to use the upgraded version, B40, starting in July 2021.

Mukti said palm oil production is still running normally despite the pandemic, but physical distancing is in place at factories.

"We have to improve productivity and efficiency to keep the industry viable," he said.

Dry season in most parts of Indonesia will start in May and peak in August, and drought is expected in several places. 

"People say it's not going to be as bad as last year's drought, but forest fires could still happen. Gapki has issued a forest fire prevention protocol to protect the plantations," Mukti said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/palm-oil-local-consumption-down-export-picks-up-during-pandemic


----------



## Indos

*US company to develop $2 billion coal gasification project in East Kalimantan*

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, May 15, 2020 / 05:01 pm 





Excavators operate at a coal mine owned by PT Berau Coal in Binungan, East Kalimantan. (JP/Indra Harsaputra )

United States chemical company Air Products & Chemicals will team up with two local companies, Bakrie Capital Indonesia and Ithaca Resources, to build a coal-to-methanol production facility in Bengalon, East Kalimantan.

Bakrie Capital Indonesia, part of the Bakrie Group, and Ithaca Resources, part of AP Investment, will supply the coal feedstock and have committed to supply the methanol for sale in Indonesia under a long-term contract, the US company announced on Thursday.

Air Products said it would invest about US$2 billion to build, maintain and operate facilities for air separation, gasification, syngas clean-up, utilities and methanol production for Bakrie and Ithaca.

This facility will enable nearly two million tons per year (TPY) of methanol to be produced from nearly six million tons of coal. The project is expected to begin in 2024.

Jodi Mahardi, a spokesman for the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister, said the coal gasification project, the second in Indonesia, could reduce the country’s reliance on methanol imports. Gasification converts coal into methanol, the key component in the production of the government’s flagship B30 biodiesel, which uses 30 percent palm oil.

“Technological progress keeps going, and the government is committed to increasing added value,” Jodi said on Thursday. “We also hope it will increase employment opportunities as [the project] needs local workers in its development and operation.”

Indonesia, which is in the top five global coal producers, recently passed a law to revise the 2009 Coal and Mineral Mining Law to promote the development of the downstream mining industry, which includes gasification projects, by easing permits, among other measures. The government hopes to collect $7.8 billion from investment in the mining sector this year.

In a joint statement released on Thursday, Bakrie Capital Indonesia CEO Adika Nuraga Bakrie and Ithaca Resources president director Agoes Projosasmito said “there is strong momentum for this project, which will produce high-value methanol from abundant, low-value coal reserves.”

Last year, coal production reached 610 million tons, exceeding the government target by 124.7 percent. The government, therefore, raised has raised this year’s production target to 550 million tons.

“This is another example of our long-term strategy to deploy capital into high-return strategic industrial gas projects,” Air Products & Chemicals chief executive officer Seifi Ghasemi said in a statement on Thursday.

Previously, state-owned oil firm PT Pertamina and state-owned coal miner PT Bukit Asam agreed to work on a similar coal gasification project. The project produces dimethyl ether (DME), a raw material for the production of liquefied petroleum gas (LPG), according to Bukit Asam president director Ariviyan Arifin.

The government is hoping to reduce the country’s gas imports through the project. Because of the unfolding COVID-19 pandemic, Indonesia’s overall oil and gas imports have actually declined by 61.78 percent year on year to $850 million last month.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-gasification-project-in-east-kalimantan.html


----------



## Indos

Banking system seems to perform better amid this Covid 19 outbreak

*BTPN records double-digit growth in profits, loans*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, May 19, 2020 / 04:07 pm

Publicly listed lender bank BTPN recorded double-digit growth in net profits and loans in the first quarter of this year, as it weathered the COVID-19 crisis.

The bank booked Rp 752 billion (US$50.7 million) in net profits in the first three months of this year, up by 48 percent compared with the same period last year, BTPN announced in a statement on Tuesday.

In line with the growth in profits, the bank also recorded a 12 percent year-on-year (yoy) growth in loan disbursement in January to March to Rp 157 trillion, supported by loans to the corporate segment of Rp 92 trillion.

“With the uncertainties of the global economic situation, added to by the current development of the COVID-19 outbreak, we are trying to maintain the positive performance of the bank,” BTPN president director Ongki Wanadjati Dana said in the statement.

In the corporate loan segment, BTPN focused on syndicated loans for various projects such as energy security, food security and infrastructure. The bank also disbursed loans bilaterally to private and state-owned entities, as well as automotive and trading firms.

To support the high loan growth, BTPN also managed to raise Rp 161.2 trillion in funding as of March, higher by 3 percent yoy.

The funding was sourced from third-party funds of Rp 97.1 trillion, while other party loans and subordinated loans contributed Rp 57 trillion and Rp 7.1 trillion, respectively.

Meanwhile, BTPN also managed to maintain its gross non-performing loan (NPL) ratio at 0.97 percent as of March, well below the banking industry figure of 2.77 percent, as it stressed that it remained cautious in disbursing its loans.

Ongki went on to say that the bank still had ample liquidity to get through the current challenging economic conditions as its liquidity coverage ratio (LCR), which indicates the bank’s short-term liquidity ratio, stood at 212 percent.

Meanwhile, its net stable funding ratio (NSFR), which indicates its long-term liquidity, stood at 116 percent, above the minimum requirement of 100 percent.

The bank's capital adequacy ratio (CAR), meanwhile, stood at 22.5 percent. This signaled that the bank still had strong expansion capability, it said in the statement.

“The COVID-19 situation is very challenging, including for us in the banking industry. But we are grateful for the performance at the beginning of this year,” Ongki said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...rds-double-digit-growth-in-profits-loans.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia expanding corn acreage*




Photo: Adobe stock
04.01.2019
By Arvin Donley
JAKARTA, INDONESIA — Corn production in Indonesia in 2019-20 is forecast to reach 13.3 million tonnes, up from 12.6 million the previous year, as government incentives to expand production continue to yield results, according to a March 29 Global Agricultural Information Network report from the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA).

The USDA noted that the government has established a minimum selling price and provided subsidized seed and fertilizer to increase harvested area.

“The 2017-18 harvested area is revised to 3.65 million to reflect increase in non-traditional producing areas such as North Sulawesi,” the USDA said. “Harvested area is forecast to reach 3.7 million hectares in 2018-19 and further expand to 3.9 million hectares in 2019-20 as farmers consider corn more profitable relative to other crops.”

Despite higher corn production, local demand from the feed sector will continue to outpace supply, the USDA said.

It noted that corn import restrictions remain in place for feed use although, due to high prices in late 2018, Indonesia temporarily allowed imports of corn for feed.

Corn imports for 2018-19 are expected to reach 850,000 tonnes, up from 550,000 tonnes the previous year.

https://www.world-grain.com/articles/11863-indonesia-expanding-corn-acreage

*Ukraine wheat production to fall after record crop*




Photo: Adobe stock
04.28.2020
By Susan Reidy
WASHINGTON, DC, US — Following a record-breaking wheat harvest in 2019-20, Ukraine’s production is forecast to be 5% lower in the new market year, according to a report from the Foreign Agricultural Service of the US Department of Agriculture (USDA). 

Wheat production is estimated at 27.6 million tonnes for 2020-21, down from 29.1 million tonnes in the previous year. The forecast is based on available 2019 winter crop planting data and the assumption that spring planting will be at the same level as in 2019. Yields are also forecast at a similar level, the USDA said.

Wheat exports in 2019-20 are estimated to increase 22% from last year to 19.6 million tonnes. For 2020-21, exports are estimated to drop to 18.1 million tonnes.

Major destinations for Ukrainian wheat exports included: Indonesia (2.6 million tonnes), Egypt (around 2 million tonnes), Philippines (around 1.6 million tonnes) and Bangladesh (around 1.3 million tonnes).

Corn production is expected to drop 2% from 35.8 million tonnes in 2019-20 to 35.2 million tonnes in the upcoming market year, the USDA said.

“Corn remains a popular crop for Ukrainian farmers as it fits well into existing crop rotations while offering higher yields compared to other grain crops,” the USDA said.

Ukrainian corn exports for 2020-21 are forecast at 28 million tonnes, which is 2% lower than the 2019-20 estimate, which totaled 28.6 million tonnes.

The major destinations were the EU at 16 million tonnes; China at 3.8 million tonnes; Egypt at 3 million tonnes; and Turkey at 2.4 million tonnes.

https://www.world-grain.com/articles/13612-ukraine-wheat-production-to-fall-after-record-crop

*Indonesians unhappy with noodle quality*




Photo: Adobe stock
10.03.2019
By Arvin Donley
PERTH, AUSTRALIA — Unable to import its normal amount of wheat from drought-plagued Australia, Indonesian flour millers have turned to the Black Sea region as an alternative source, according to the Indonesian Flour Millers Association (IFMA).

During a grain industry conference on Oct. 2, the IFMA said bleaching agents and other chemicals are being added to Indonesian noodles to make them look like they are made from Australian wheat. Noodle makers have faced a backlash from consumers unhappy with their product, according to a report in the _Financial Review_. Consumers have complained about the dull and darker color of the noodles made without Australian wheat, which typically produces a natural bright yellow color.

Australian wheat exports to Indonesia this year are 75% below the five-year average, according to the IFMA, while imports from the Black Sea region jumped by 150% to 1.73 million tonnes during the six-month period ended June 30.

Erwin Sudharma, deputy director of Bogasari Flour Mills and IFMA representative, told the _Financial Review _the plunge in imports was due to a prolonged drought in Australia that has limited supply and increased prices. He said the supply shortages are projected to continue into next year with Australia forecast to produce 17 million tonnes. Typically, the country harvests around 25 million tonnes per year.

Indonesia is highly dependent on wheat imports to help feed its large population. According to the International Grains Council (IGC), the Southeast Asian country’s wheat production for 2019-20 is forecast at 13.3 million tonnes, while imports are projected at 11.7 million tonnes.

In an annual report on the sector, the USDA attaché in Indonesia stressed the country’s total reliance on imports of wheat for food and feed.

“Currently, 28 flour mills operate under 23 companies, with a total installed capacity of 11.8 million tonnes (wheat equivalent) per annum, an increase from 11.5 million tonnes in 2017-18,” the report said. “Running capacity of the mills reached 80% in 2017-18, an increase from 70% in 2016-17.”

Indonesia’s imports of wheat for food are inflated by a ban on imports of corn for food. The country has some of the highest corn prices in the world, so feed mills are forced to source other commodities for feed ingredients.

Expansion in the flour milling sector, leading to strong competition also has meant a rise in imports of wheat from the Black Sea. According to the attaché, Australia, with 31%, and Ukraine, with 21%, dominate the market. Canada has a market share of 16% and Russia has 14%.

“The growth of Ukrainian wheat imports, along with the sharp increase in Russian imports, has pushed U.S. wheat to fifth largest supplier, although overall market share has remained near 10%,” the attaché said. “Australia’s market share is due to the growing noodle industry’s preference for Australian standard white wheat, competitive pricing, and Australia’s close proximity.”

https://www.world-grain.com/articles/12691-indonesians-unhappy-with-noodle-quality

*Selamat Datang Gandum Tropis*
Filed in Sayuran by Administrator on 31/12/2010 • 0 Comments



Bak pucuk dicinta ulam pun tiba. Kehadiran galur mutan harapan gandum _Tricitum aestivum_ dataran rendah itu menjadi buah manis penantian panjang Prof Dr Ir Soeranto Human MSc, periset di Pusat Aplikasi Teknologi Isotop dan Radiasi Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (PATIR-BATAN), Jakarta. Mafhum penelitian Soeranto kerap kali tersandung akibat keterbatasan sarana. Kini, beragam aral yang merintangi langkah Soeranto mulai tersibak dan hadir beberapa galur mutan gandum tropis. Soeranto meriset pengembangan gandum tropis untuk dataran rendah sejak 1992.

Menurut Soeranto, gandum yang tergolong tanaman subtropis beriklim sedang, dapat tumbuh subur di Indonesia terutama di dataran tinggi bersuhu sejuk. Anggota famili Poaceae itu butuh proses vernalisasi yaitu paparan suhu rendah untuk merangsang gandum agar berbunga dan menghasilkan biji. Daerah yang memenuhi kriteria tersebut biasanya berada di dataran tinggi di atas 800 m dpl. Namun, menurut Soeranto, pengembangan gandum di daerah dingin itu terkendala persaingan lahan dengan tanaman hortikultura seperti sayuran dan buah-buahan. Untuk menyiasatinya, PATIR BATAN kini tengah mengembangkan gandum yang adaptif di dataran rendah.

*Radiasi*

Menurut Dr Zainal Abidin Dipl Geo, kepala PATIR-BATAN, penelitian pemuliaan gandum melalui jalan mutasi induksi dilakukan sejak 1983. Saat itu pakar genetik gandum dari Badan Tenaga Atom Internasional (IAEA), Dr Knut Mikaelsen, memperkenalkan benih 2 varietas gandum asal _International Maize and Wheat Improvement Center_ (CIMMYT), Meksiko, yaitu sonalika dan SA-75. Penelitian awal dilakukan untuk mengetahui dosis optimal radiasi sinar gamma untuk pemuliaan gandum.

Atas dasar itu Soeranto mulai berusaha mengusik ‘sifat manja’ gandum yaitu vernalisasi. Tujuannya, menghasilkan varietas gandum yang bisa ditanam di mana saja, tidak hanya di dataran tinggi. ‘Targetnya muncul varietas gandum yang tidak memerlukan suhu dingin untuk berbunga dan menghasilkan biji,’ ungkap doktor pemuliaan tanaman dari _Agricultural University of Norway_, Norwegia, itu. Caranya, sebanyak 1/2 kg biji gandum sonalika dan 1/2 kg SA-75 ‘ditembak’ menggunakan sinar gamma dengan dosis optimal 200 – 300 Gy (Gray).

Menurut Dr Ir Mochammad Ismachin dari Forum Peduli Aplikasi Iptek, struktur DNA benih gandum yang diradiasi sinar gamma itu bisa berubah atau bermutasi. ‘Diharapkan diperoleh benih-benih yang secara genetik lebih unggul dibanding induknya,’ ungkap Ismachin. Hasilnya ‘lahir’ 2 galur harapan CPN-1 (kode son10-1) dan CPN-2 (SA10-22). Benih galur-galur mutan itu selanjutnya ditanam di kebun percobaan Cipanas, Bogor, Jawa Barat, berketinggian 800 m dpl pada 1992 – 1994.

Selain gandum dari Meksiko, turut pula diradiasi gandum dari India: DWR-162 dan DWR-195. Setelah diradiasi, benih-benih itu ditanam di kebun percobaan di Cibadak, Bogor, Jawa Barat, hingga menghasilkan generasi m-4 alias mutan-4. Melalui proses seleksi ketat akhirnya diperoleh 7 mutan unggulan berkode CBD-16, CBD-17, CBD-18, CBD-19, CBD-20, CBD-21, dan CBD-23. Sayang penelitian gandum terhenti pada 1995 karena beberapa hal nonteknis. Namun, plasma nutfah tetap disimpan dalam lemari pendingin bersuhu -210C agar tahan lama dan siap dimanfaatkan kembali sewaktu-waktu.

*Tropis*

Pada 2001 Soeranto melakukan kerja sama penanaman gandum dengan sebuah perusahaan swasta. Galur mutan CPN-1 dan CPN-2 ditanam di beberapa daerah dataran tinggi di Indonesia dengan varietas pembanding dewata dan nias. Produktivitasnya tidak mengecewakan, mampu mencapai 4 – 5 ton per ha. Bahkan di dataran tinggi Sulawesi Selatan, bekerja sama dengan Balai Penelitian Tanaman Serealia (Balitsereal), Maros, Sulawesi Selatan, hasilnya menyentuh angka 6 ton per ha. Varietas pembanding berkisar 2 – 3 ton per ha.

Produktivitas galur itu lebih tinggi 30% dibanding indukan asalnya yaitu SA-75. Toh, Soeranto tidak puas. ‘Kami ingin menghasilkan gandum tropis yang bisa ditanam di dataran sedang dan rendah,’ tutur Soeranto. Suatu daerah dikategorikan dataran tinggi jika berketinggian di atas 700 m dpl; sedang 400 – 700 m dpl; rendah di bawah 400 m dpl.

Walhasil pada 2009 – 2010 dilakukan uji multilokasi di 10 lokasi berbeda. Termasuk di dataran rendah yaitu di Tajur, Bogor, Jawa Barat, yang berketinggian 300 m dpl dan Maros, Sulawesi Selatan (200 – 300 m dpl). Hasilnya sungguh menggembirakan. Galur mutan harapan CBD-17 mampu

berproduksi hingga 2 ton/ha. Varietas pembanding bisa tumbuh, tapi tidak menghasilkan biji. ‘Padahal, ujicoba masih menggunakan benih yang disimpan selama 5 tahun, idealnya hanya 1 tahun,’ tutur Suranto. Benih hasil galur mutan harapan itu kini ditanam ulang. Kerja sama penanaman antara BATAN dengan Konsorsium Gandum Nasional itu diharapkan bisa melepas varietas-varietas unggul gandum tropis.

Selain galur mutan harapan di atas, Suranto pun kini tengah meradiasi benih gandum dari China (F-44, Yuan-039, Yuan-1045) dan Pakistan (Pavon-76, Soghat-90, dan Kiran-95). Tujuannya, untuk menghasilkan gandum tropis yang adaptif di dataran rendah dan berproduksi menjulang menyamai produktivitas gandum dataran tinggi. Jadi, selamat datang gandum tropis di ibu pertiwi. (*Faiz Yajri*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Pertamina, South Korean consortium to develop Dumai refinery*

Mardika Parama
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, May 22, 2020 / 04:25 pm





The Dumai refinery in Riau (RU II). (Courtesy of/www.pertamina.com) 

State-owned oil and gas company Pertamina has agreed to join forces with state construction firm PT Nindya Karya and a South Korean consortium to explore business opportunities for a US$1.5 billion refinery development project in Dumai, Riau.

The memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed by representatives of the three parties on Wednesday marked progress in Pertamina’s plan to develop its major refineries as Indonesia works toward reducing oil imports and increasing domestic oil production.

“This $1.5 billion project would increase the domestic oil and fuel production capacity, which would consequently reduce our dependence on oil imports and trade deficits in the future,” Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chairman Bahlil Lahadalia said during the signing ceremony.

The MoU, which commissions a joint study on the Dumai refinery upgrade project, was signed by Pertamina megaprojects director Ignatius Tallulembang, Nindya Karya president director Haedar Karim and a representative of the South Korean consortium, DH Global Holdings Co. Ltd. chairman Jung Sam Seung.

The refinery upgrade is part of Pertamina’s Refinery Development Master Plan (RDMP) and Grass Root Refinery program.

The RDMP lays out a road map for upgrading four refineries: one in Dumai, Riau, one in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan, one in Cilacap, Central Java, and one in Balongan, West Java. The Grass Root Refinery program details the company’s plans to construct two new production facilities in Tuban, East Java, and Bontang, East Kalimantan.

The upgraded refineries' total installed capacity will increase 38.2 percent to 1.21 billion barrels per day (bpd), while the new refineries will have a combined capacity of 600,000 bpd.

“We would like to express our gratitude to all parties who agreed to actualize the initiative. I hope the investment will have additional strategic value, as the oil price is currently under pressure,” Bahlil said.

Pertamina, through Ignatius, stated that the Dumai refinery upgrade project was prioritized.

“With this agreement, Nindya Karya and the South Korean consortium have become Pertamina’s strategic partners in conducting the study on the Dumai refinery upgrade. Our company hopes an important milestone can be achieved in December,” Ignatius said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ean-consortium-to-develop-dumai-refinery.html


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> *Pertamina, South Korean consortium to develop Dumai refinery*
> 
> Mardika Parama
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Fri, May 22, 2020 / 04:25 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumai refinery in Riau (RU II). (Courtesy of/www.pertamina.com)
> 
> State-owned oil and gas company Pertamina has agreed to join forces with state construction firm PT Nindya Karya and a South Korean consortium to explore business opportunities for a US$1.5 billion refinery development project in Dumai, Riau.
> 
> The memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed by representatives of the three parties on Wednesday marked progress in Pertamina’s plan to develop its major refineries as Indonesia works toward reducing oil imports and increasing domestic oil production.
> 
> “This $1.5 billion project would increase the domestic oil and fuel production capacity, which would consequently reduce our dependence on oil imports and trade deficits in the future,” Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) chairman Bahlil Lahadalia said during the signing ceremony.
> 
> The MoU, which commissions a joint study on the Dumai refinery upgrade project, was signed by Pertamina megaprojects director Ignatius Tallulembang, Nindya Karya president director Haedar Karim and a representative of the South Korean consortium, DH Global Holdings Co. Ltd. chairman Jung Sam Seung.
> 
> The refinery upgrade is part of Pertamina’s Refinery Development Master Plan (RDMP) and Grass Root Refinery program.
> 
> The RDMP lays out a road map for upgrading four refineries: one in Dumai, Riau, one in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan, one in Cilacap, Central Java, and one in Balongan, West Java. The Grass Root Refinery program details the company’s plans to construct two new production facilities in Tuban, East Java, and Bontang, East Kalimantan.
> 
> The upgraded refineries' total installed capacity will increase 38.2 percent to 1.21 billion barrels per day (bpd), while the new refineries will have a combined capacity of 600,000 bpd.
> 
> “We would like to express our gratitude to all parties who agreed to actualize the initiative. I hope the investment will have additional strategic value, as the oil price is currently under pressure,” Bahlil said.
> 
> Pertamina, through Ignatius, stated that the Dumai refinery upgrade project was prioritized.
> 
> “With this agreement, Nindya Karya and the South Korean consortium have become Pertamina’s strategic partners in conducting the study on the Dumai refinery upgrade. Our company hopes an important milestone can be achieved in December,” Ignatius said.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ean-consortium-to-develop-dumai-refinery.html



Truly, it is in South Korea we trust. We should have never wasted time trying to get Saudi Arabian investment. They see our interpretation of Islam as a threat any any investment we ever get out of them apart from brainwashing education investments are going to be halfhearted at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

* Steel industry sees severe drop in demand amid pandemic*

Yunindita Prasidya
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, May 22, 2020 / 03:08 pm
A machine operates at a steel factory of JFE Steel Galvanizing Indonesia in Cikarang in Bekasi, West Java. (Antara Photo/Risky Andrianto)
*0*
Shares



  








Steelmakers are facing severe blows to their business with demand during the COVID-19 pandemic having decreased by 90 percent from normal times.

The low demand is partially due to the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) imposed by the government to contain the virus, which has led to the closure of businesses, including major steel-consuming businesses in the automotive and construction industries.

Steelmaker PT Steel Pipe Industry of Indonesia (Spindo), for example, saw demand for steel pipe products drop 30 percent in April and almost 50 percent in May.


“[The drop] is very pronounced at the retail front. There’s a decrease in people’s purchasing power and businesses are holding off purchasing plans,” the company’s vice president director, Tedja Sukmana Hudianto, said at a steel industry roundtable event on Wednesday.

Fellow steelmaker PT Sampurna Jaya Baja reported a grimmer condition, as its sales nosedived 90 percent in May, a steeper plunge compared to losses of 50 to 60 percent in March and April.

“The company’s cash flow is disrupted because the majority of our clients are closed for business. This renders things difficult because if this carries on, it could threaten the continuity of the company,” PT Sampurna Jaya Baja representative Raharjo Rudy Cahyono said.

State-owned company PT Krakatau Steel president director Silmy Karim, who is also the chairman of the Indonesian Iron and Steel Industry Association (IISIA), confirmed that the pandemic had crippled the nationwide demand for steel products by 50 percent.

However, he was optimistic that conditions would improve in time.

A Moody’s Investors Service report published on April 7 states that the coronavirus outbreak “exacerbates the already challenging operating environment for steelmakers around the world”.

The broad macroeconomic weakness spreading in the wake of the pandemic is driving down demand for steel in core industries like manufacturing, automotive, construction, and oil and gas exploration, the report reads.

The steel industry is one of the country’s strategic upstream industries, as it provides raw materials for infrastructure, manufacturing, transportation and defense, among other sectors.

South East Asia Iron and Steel Institute (SEAISI) data show that steel consumption in Indonesia rose 11 percent to 15.1 million tons in 2018. However, the demand is largely served by imports from China and other countries.

This year, imports of iron and steel, accounting for 6.26 percent of Indonesia’s total non-oil and gas imports, dropped 23 percent year-on-year from January to March at US$2.12 billion, according to Statistics Indonesia (BPS).

With the current downturn, local steelmakers expressed worries over the inconsistent implementation of Indonesia’s trade barrier policy, fearing that foreign products would continue dominating the local scene. 

China, for example, has continued to produce steel despite slow demand, swelling inventories and falling prices.

In response to these concerns, Dini Hanggandari, the Industry Ministry’s metal industry director, said during the roundtable discussion that, “in order to control imports, we have used every official tool within the World Trade Organization’s corridors”. 

Indonesia had made it mandatory for imported steel products, such as zinc-coated steel, to comply with the national industrial standards (SNI), a policy permitted by the WTO. 

Dini said the ministry had also been pushing for trade remedies to be implemented for upstream and downstream steel products.

State-Owned Enterprises Deputy Minister Budi Gunadi Sadikin urged local players in the steel industry to up their efficiency and productivity to better compete with global players. 

“On one hand the COVID-19 pandemic is causing dangers, but on the other hand, there are opportunities,” he said.

He urged steelmakers to tap into unexplored opportunities, such as supplying the demand to produce hypodermic needles for the healthcare sector.






_If you want to help in the fight against COVID-19, we have compiled an up-to-date list of community initiatives designed to aid medical workers and low-income people in this article. Link: [UPDATED] Anti-COVID-19 initiatives: Helping Indonesia fight the outbreak_

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...sees-severe-drop-in-demand-amid-pandemic.html



Logam42 said:


> Truly, it is in South Korea we trust. We should have never wasted time trying to get Saudi Arabian investment. They see our interpretation of Islam as a threat any any investment we ever get out of them apart from brainwashing education investments are going to be halfhearted at best.



they should not bothered with the Saudi Arabia, as they only investing their money in mature entities and one with high value brands. They are not bothered with frontier market in developing countries. 

As much as i hate the PRC, you should acknowledge them for their knacks to explore frontier markets, the same with South Korean and Japan.


----------



## Kansel

BUSINESS
*Coca Cola considers building Indonesian recycling plant, slashing 25,000 tons of plastic*





Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Sat, May 23, 2020 / 03:41 pm

_




Two workers keep an eye on bottled coke at Coca Cola Amatil Indonesia's Cikedokan plant in Bekasi, West Java, on March 31.(The Jakarta Post/-)

Soft drinks manufacturer Coca Cola Amatil Indonesia (Amatil) is looking into developing a plastic bottle recycling facility in one of the world’s top plastic polluting countries.

The company said on Friday it had signed a deal with plastic packaging maker Dynapack Asia to conduct a feasibility study on developing the facility. The soft drinks maker also said it aimed to cut consumption of new plastic resin by up to 25,000 tons a year by 2022 by using recycled plastic.

The statement did not mention Amatil’s total annual new plastic resin consumption. However, a 2019 report shows that the Coca-Cola Company produced 3 million tons of plastic packaging in 2017, the highest among 31 companies listed in the report.

Read also: Ineffective recycling compounds Indonesia's marine waste problem

“It is a significant step toward Amatil becoming self-sustaining in the plastic materials we use, ensuring a closed-loop for plastic beverage packaging in Indonesia as a whole,” said Amatil president director Kadir Gunduz in a statement.

Dynapack Asia president director Tirtadjaja Hambali said the packaging manufacturer was committed to using at least 25 percent recycled plastic in its production starting 2025, as part of its commitment to the Ellen MacArthur Foundation.

Indonesia aims to slash plastic waste output by 70 percent by 2025, as per the country’s contribution to the global National Plastic Action Partnership (NPAP). The Southeast country is the world’s second-largest marine plastic debris polluter behind China, a 2015 study reported

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...ons-of-plastic.html?__twitter_impression=true
_


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Truly, it is in South Korea we trust. We should have never wasted time trying to get Saudi Arabian investment. They see our interpretation of Islam as a threat any any investment we ever get out of them apart from brainwashing education investments are going to be halfhearted at best.



South Korea is a truly Indonesian friend but some how Indonesia under Jokowi undermine the relationship by not paying the investment cost for KFX program and even try to renegotiate it.

The reason Saudi investment in new refinery project is failed is because people in Finance Ministry reject their proposal that include tax incentive. Actually, It is reasonable to give them tax incentive since refinery project is capital extensive while the profit margin is not much. I think the rejection is due to "Mafia Migas" who doesnt like Indonesia to build refinery since it can reduce our refined oil import significantly.

We need to strengthen Muhammadiyah to curb Saudi influence in Islamic teaching. NU and Saudi Wahhabi Islam is too different so better strengthen Muhammadiyah that relatively have more common on the teaching, so less likely to face resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

This is out of topic but can someone in here kindly explain me how this IMEI regulation work? I'm planning myself to get a google pixel phone, the problem is pixel phone series don't have official store in Indonesia will it affected by this IMEI regulation? Thanks


----------



## Logam42

*In Indonesia, Will COVID-19 Trigger Another Asian Financial Crisis?*


History may not repeat, but it does rhyme. 

By James Guild
May 21, 2020




Credit: Unsplash
GDP growth to slow to between 2.3 and .4 percent for the year – and even this may be optimistic. As the scale of the crisis became clear in early March, capital outflows began to pummel the rupiah, eventually pushing it to over 16,600 to the dollar, a level not seen since the Asian Financial Crisis. As the crisis unfolds, it is thus natural to wonder if the turbulence of the 1990s is repeating itself. 

I would argue it is not. The challenge posed by the COVID-19 crisis is something wholly new and different, with limited parallels in historical precedent. If anything, the scale of this crisis is greater than those that came before and so requires different policy responses. On its face there are superficial similarities with the Asian Financial Crisis: COVID-19 is causing capital outflows, currency depreciation, a huge economic contraction and potentially some political or social instability if the situation drags on for a long time.

But those are just symptoms. 

This time around, the root cause and therefore the appropriate treatments are different. The Asian Financial Crisis was, first and foremost, a liquidity crisis. For much of the 1990s, capital flowed into Indonesia from abroad as President Suharto warmed to the neoliberal development model and the rent-seeking opportunities it created. When investors fled the market in 1997, it put immense pressure on the currency (which at that time was pegged to a basket of other currencies) and the rupiah had to be floated, resulting in rapid and massive loss of value. This, in turn, exposed the house of cards that was Indonesia’s banking system as foreign debt suddenly became impossible to service. 

Such a shock would have crippled practically any banking system, but in Indonesia what it revealed was that domestic banks had been propping up conglomerates connected to Suharto cronies by disguising their bad debt. There were riots in Jakarta. The IMF sailed in with a lifeline. Suharto stepped down. The economy went on ice for a few years. And in the end, Indonesia emerged as a more robust democracy. 

There is almost nothing in that story that resonates with the underlying drivers of the COVID-19 crisis. The rupiah is not pegged anymore; it can and does adjust very quickly to even minor moves by the Federal Reserve. Bank Indonesia has over $100 billion in foreign exchange reserves at the ready to prop up the rupiah in the face of capital outflows. But perhaps the biggest difference between then and now is that Indonesia’s domestic banks are much healthier. 

Take the four largest banks in Indonesia – Bank Central Asia, Bank Mandiri, Bank Rakyat Indonesia and Bank Negara Indonesia. At the end of 2019 they had combined total assets of 4,500 trillion Indonesian rupiah (IDR) (approximately $300 billion, using an exchange rate of 15,000 rupiah to the dollar). They had IDR 2,924 trillion ($195 billion) in loans outstanding against IDR 3,166 trillion ($211 billion) in customer deposits. That is an average loan to deposit ratio of 92 percent, which is generally within industry standards. It also means Indonesia’s banks are originating loans the old fashioned way – from customer deposits – rather than through financial shenanigans that would leave them over-leveraged. 

The average capital adequacy ratio (a metric that gauges a bank’s ability to cover its liabilities) of these four banks was 21.84 percent — under international banking standards established by Basel III, the minimum required ratio is 8 percent. Underwriting standards have also apparently improved quite a bit, as their average rate of gross non-performing loans was 2.15 percent, which is relatively low. Indonesia’s domestic banking sector is much less of a systemic risk than in the 1990s – the banks are better capitalized, are issuing higher quality loans, and are not over-leveraged. If the situation continues as is, we might nevertheless see more capital outflows or a wave of bankruptcies but the financial system is more robust and the central bank has several tools that can help ameliorate such an eventuality. 

is apparently being modified to serve as a simpler direct cash transfer scheme. But more is still needed to keep the most vulnerable afloat until demand more fully recovers. 

When will demand recover? It is possible that the business friendly omnibus bill currently under consideration by the legislature, as well as a weakened rupiah, will lead to more investment and more exports that will help revive economic growth quickly. But that is far from a sure thing. This means the only certain way through this in the short-term is domestic consumers. 

Fortunately, consumption and expenditures in Indonesia before the crisis were fairly robust. Travel is one obvious example. In 2018 15.8 million foreign tourists came to Indonesia; during that same time period there were 300 million domestic tourists. This is just one example, but it holds true for most sectors in Indonesia – demand is not sustained by external forces as much as it is from within. This is the primary reason Jokowi sought to avoid a strict lockdown that would result in business closures or loss of income — Indonesia’s capacity for resilience in the face of this crisis is rooted in the ability of local consumers and businesses to carry on and bounce back.

Another area that could bubble over into systemic crisis is in the supply chain. Supply chains in Indonesia, especially when it comes to staple goods, are very complicated and intensely political. Food is one such good and the state-owned commodities broker BULOG is the key player. BULOG’s mandate is to ensure a stable price for certain goods – primarily rice – by intervening to correct for market imbalances in supply and demand, such as those created by COVID-19. BULOG’s record in successfully executing this mandate is mixed, but that is in any event their official purpose. 

The next several months will reveal if they are up to the task. So far the signs in this area are also moderately encouraging. BULOG has promised that it will buy surplus rice from producers if the price falls below a certain threshold, and then distribute it to regions experiencing shortages. The government also relaxed import licensing requirements for onions and garlic as prices skyrocketed in March, which has helped bring the price down dramatically. I just bought some onions last week and they were a sixth of the price they were a month ago, which suggests the government can act quickly to relieve supply chain pressure when it has to. More actions along these lines will likely be required in the months to come. 

This also underlines another critical difference between now and 1998 – the role of state-owned enterprises. When the IMF extended their bailout, it was conditioned on Indonesia complying with various neoliberal priorities such as deregulation and privatization of state-owned companies. This time the state-owned sector is one of the pillars of the Jokowi administration, having massively ramped up during his first term. And it will almost certainly be key to Indonesia’s economic recovery. 

For one, SOEs can borrow money that does not count against the government’s borrowing caps. So while the government can only borrow around 5 percent of GDP to finance its fight against COVID-19, its phalanx of SOEs can borrow and raise money on capital markets that does not count toward that limit and will greatly expand its financial firepower – as long as there are investors willing to hold the debt. Bank Mandiri (which is majority owned by the government of Indonesia) just issued $500 million in bonds that were oversubscribed by five times, indicating such a willingness still exists, at least for certain companies. 

The other unique characteristic of SOEs, especially those that hold monopolies on the provision of staple goods like fuel or electricity, is that the government can essentially force them to provide these goods at a discount and eat the losses. The state-owned electric utility, PLN, has already said it will provide low or no-cost power to millions of vulnerable households for the next several months. If the government cannot directly send cash to these families, it can at least force the state-owned electric utility to provide in-kind services for free. There will likely be many similar examples in the months to come.

History may not repeat, but it does rhyme. On the surface, the COVID-19 situation bears similarities to the Asian Financial Crisis. But dig a little deeper, and the underlying causes as well as the proportional policy responses are different. This time the banking system is on sound footing and the political leadership is reasonably strong. The puzzle is how to keep economic activity on life support until demand can more fully recover, while minimizing supply chain disruptions. And this time, instead of being the villains of the story, state-owned companies will likely play a critical supporting role. The road ahead is undoubtedly challenging, but just as in the 1990s the resilience of the Indonesian people and their economy will likely persevere in the end. 

_@jamesjguild__.
_____________________________________________________________________
_
Bottom line is that financially, Indonesia is well placed to handle this crises. The debt level is low and the business sector is solid with good financial reserves and good quality of loaning.

While some SOEs are in heavier debt than 4 years ago due to the infrastructure push. Overall thay are much better managed and have a much healthier portfolio than during the 1998 period. As the article hints, they can really show their worth during crisis periods, and are already are.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> This is out of topic but can someone in here kindly explain me how this IMEI regulation work? I'm planning myself to get a google pixel phone, the problem is pixel phone series don't have official store in Indonesia will it affected by this IMEI regulation? Thanks



It won't work here.



Logam42 said:


> Bottom line is that financially, Indonesia is well placed to handle this crises. The debt level is low and the business sector is solid with good financial reserves and good quality of loaning.



Our monetary policy since the 2nd term of SBY era has been for stabilization rather than growth, although in the early days of JKW administration Jokowi did try to shifting it to growth but I believe people like ms. Mulyani advised against it. Hopefully it will pay out during this time of crisis because we seriously need stable condition considering our forex reserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> It won't work here.


Sigh, guess I'm getting another products then


----------



## nufix

trishna_amṛta said:


> It won't work here.
> 
> 
> 
> Our monetary policy since the 2nd term of SBY era has been for stabilization rather than growth, although in the early days of JKW administration Jokowi did try to shifting it to growth but I believe people like ms. Mulyani advised against it. Hopefully it will pay out during this time of crisis because we seriously need stable condition considering our forex reserve.



Trying to achieve stable economy by sacrificing growth potentials (no major infra projects or economic initiatives) will only get you a temporary stability. This was apparent towards the end of SBY's second terms where neighboring countries stepped up their FDI games. True, the economy was kept relative stable with USD to IDR around 8k to 9k due to relatively lower account deficits and debt , but no major investments were done as well by the government because that might require the country to go into account deficits. Therefore, our true underlying issues that clogs our long term economic growth were never really addressed during SBY's terms: Distribution costs and organic growth from domestic consumption.

I personally believe that the true economic stability is resulted from a constant growth. Take growth away, you will have problems with stability. Corona is a crisis that is not financial in nature, but it could get financial. Indonesia is projected to be least impacted by Covid19 compared to many ASEAN countries, I think partly because we pursued growth oriented economic policies in the last 5 years so there is some domestic consumption left to support the economy so that it could tank the impact of the crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Sigh, guess I'm getting another products then



If you intent to use the phone for 5 years or longer (which is my practice) get something that has wide selection of after market parts & accessories. I've made a mistake by favoring Sony (Xperia X10mini & Zperia Z3) before, and as it turn out there isn't any after market parts available for it, by the time their battery reach their end of life I've end up with brick phones. And now I intend to buy Xiomi, mostly due their price (value for money) and wide availability of after market spare part particularly battery. I do however need to "sacrifice" so many functionality that typically available in Sony phone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Our monetary policy since the 2nd term of SBY era has been for stabilization rather than growth, although in the early days of JKW administration Jokowi did try to shifting it to growth but I believe people like ms. Mulyani advised against it. Hopefully it will pay out during this time of crisis because we seriously need stable condition considering our forex reserve.





nufix said:


> Trying to achieve stable economy by sacrificing growth potentials (no major infra projects or economic initiatives) will only get you a temporary stability. This was apparent towards the end of SBY's second terms where neighboring countries stepped up their FDI games. True, the economy was kept relative stable with USD to IDR around 8k to 9k due to relatively lower account deficits and debt , but no major investments were done as well by the government because that might require the country to go into account deficits. Therefore, our true underlying issues that clogs our long term economic growth were never really addressed during SBY's terms: Distribution costs and organic growth from domestic consumption.
> 
> I personally believe that the true economic stability is resulted from a constant growth. Take growth away, you will have problems with stability. Corona is a crisis that is not financial in nature, but it could get financial. Indonesia is projected to be least impacted by Covid19 compared to many ASEAN countries, I think partly because we pursued growth oriented economic policies in the last 5 years so there is some domestic consumption left to support the economy so that it could tank the impact of the crisis.



To add to this discussion. 

The economic legacy of SBY is actually rather good, but he simply failed to invest in infrastructure due to putting waaaaay too much money into energy subsidies which provided economic stability, but no long term growth boost.

If you look at historical government budget balance, even SBY ran a budget deficit during his entire presidency. Difference is that during Jokowi era, more money is put into growth generation spending, such as infrastructure and healthcare, don't forget, BPJS for all its faults has greatly improved access of lower class to healthcare, especially the BPJS ketenagakerjaan which see's none of the budgetary problems the BPJS kesehatan struggles with.

Jokowi is arguably more aggressive in using government budget deficit but even during his time he follows Sri Mulyani and BI advice to make sure that our economy grows in sustainable manner and not "overheat", very important since we rely on so much foreign hot money.

A great part of our Financial System resilience stems from the clear and consistent regulator policy of "crisis proofing" our financial systems. In this case, not only BI is to be praised, but also OJK (Wimboh Santoso, basically). Even during Jokowi infrastructure push, OJK singlemindedly persisted on following the "resilience" playbook for the Banking Sector: Liquidity, Loan Quality, and Capital Adequacy.

I remember watching an Australian Lecture in 2019... note that during that time our GDP growth was seeing a slowdown. The Lecturer complained that instead of adjusting the rules to allow banks to give out more loans, the OJK instead brags that Indonesian banks are swimming in liquidity. 

In 2008, it was the SMEs and consumers that cushioned our economy when the financial sector strained. Jopefully this time the Financial System will return the favor by staying healthy enough to spearhead recovery once a vaccine is finally widely administered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*COVID-19: Health minister issues ‘new normal’ guidelines for workplaces *

Nina A. Loasana
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, May 25, 2020 / 05:38 pm

Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto has issued new health protocols for workplaces to usher in the so-called “new normal” even as the number of confirmed COVID-19 cases continues to rise.

In a ministerial decree issued on Saturday, Terawan detailed how offices and manufacturers should operate during the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB).

Government Regulation (PP) No. 21/2020 requires all workplaces, except those in essential sectors, to be temporarily shut down in areas enacting the PSBB.

"However, it's impossible to impose restrictions on workplaces forever. We should keep the wheels of our economy running," Terawan said in a statement on the Health Ministry’s official website. “That’s why workplaces must prepare to adapt to changes amid the COVID-19 situation, also known as the new normal.”

The ministerial decree requires company management to create task forces to curb the spread of the disease. They should also ensure cleanliness and hygiene at the workplace and increase the number of hand-washing facilities.

The decree also advises workplaces to do away with late-night shifts or at least only assign such shifts to workers under the age of 50.

Employees are required to maintain a safe physical distance at the workplace and wear masks. Their temperatures should also be checked daily. Companies are also advised to set aside a time for employees to exercise together – while adhering to physical distancing guidelines – before work starts.

"By implementing these guidelines, we hope to minimize the risk of COVID-19 transmission at the workplace," Terawan said.

The Health Ministry announced 479 new cases of COVID-19 on Monday, bringing the total number of infections nationwide to 22,750 with 1,391 fatalities.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...oil-and-gas-well-despite-weak-oil-prices.html


----------



## Indos

On 1 June, Indonesia's lock down will be eased and people can start working, shop reopening, and so on. Infection rate will likely to surge but government doesnt seem to have any other option rather than start reopening the economy. Something that need to be prepared is the covid 19 treatment capacity that must be increased to cope with this "new normal". Medical staff will have to continue working in a dangerous situation and possibly add their work shift. Government should disburse proper monetary incentive to medical staff who are dealing with Covid 19 patients.

With this reopening, Government look like avoiding disbursing huge economic incentive to ease the lock down effect on the economy. As Indonesia economy is more domestic consumption driven economy, so the coronavirus outbreak economic effect will likely to be much more minimal compared to export driven economy in the region like Malaysia, Thailand, and Singapore.

As other economy like USA, Europe, China, and others are reopening their economy as well, so there is hope that oil price will go up that later help increase other commodity prices. Indonesia export still rely on commodity so the increase of the price will improve our overall export performance that will later affect our trade balance. This somehow will strengthen our Rupiah and give more hope to our ability in curbing the economic crisis effect in the financial sector.

Despite more positive outlook that we can get from reopening the economy, there is still uncertainty haunting us in term of the outcome of the economy reopening in our health sector. More infection and death will likely to happen. I hope we can still curb the infection and death rate with this new normal by implementing social distancing measure. What is truly happening here is that government is buying time until effective drug and vaccine can be available while keep opening the economy to help the vulnerable group survive under this outbreak.

Just like happening in many countries, we are failed to contain the disease and forced to reopen the economy because there is no other option left. I hope people keep being discipline in undergoing this "new normal" so that new infection and death number can still be maintained in a mild rate. School, I hope, will still be closed until effective drug is found and wildly available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> On 1 June, Indonesia's lock down will be eased and people can start working, shop reopening, and so on. Infection rate will likely to surge but government doesnt seem to have any other option rather than start reopening the economy. Something that need to be prepared is the covid 19 treatment capacity that must be increased to cope with this "new normal". Medical staff will have to continue working in a dangerous situation and possibly add their work shift. Government should disburse proper monetary incentive to medical staff who are dealing with Covid 19 patients.
> 
> With this reopening, Government look like avoiding disbursing huge economic incentive to ease the lock down effect on the economy. As Indonesia economy is more domestic consumption driven economy, so the coronavirus outbreak economic effect will likely to be much more minimal compared to export driven economy in the region like Malaysia, Thailand, and Singapore.
> 
> As other economy like USA, Europe, China, and others are reopening their economy as well, so there is hope that oil price will go up that later help increase other commodity prices. Indonesia export still rely on commodity so the increase of the price will improve our overall export performance that will later affect our trade balance. This somehow will strengthen our Rupiah and give more hope to our ability in curbing the economic crisis effect in the financial sector.
> 
> Despite more positive outlook that we can get from reopening the economy, there is still uncertainty haunting us in term of the outcome of the economy reopening in our health sector. More infection and death will likely to happen. I hope we can still curb the infection and death rate with this new normal by implementing social distancing measure. What is truly happening here is that government is buying time until effective drug and vaccine can be available while keep opening the economy to help the vulnerable group survive under this outbreak.
> 
> Just like happening in many countries, we are failed to contain the disease and forced to reopen the economy because there is no other option left. I hope people keep being discipline in undergoing this "new normal" so that new infection and death number can still be maintained in a mild rate. School, I hope, will still be closed until effective drug is found and wildly available.



I believe, more people will suffer if economy not be opened. The first objective of lockdown is to giving chance for health system to cope with the possibility of increasing risk of outbreak pandemic caused by Covid 19. To adjust the system and rectify what needed to be done. 

The windows of opportunity came in January but we are squandered the precious two month for nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Industry Ministry encourages innovation in preparing for new normal*
8 hours ago

Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita. ANTARA/HO-Industry Ministry/am/sh

Through innovation, industry operators can answer various challenges and create competitive products.
Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Industry Ministry has encouraged the country's industry sector to boost competitiveness and self-reliance through innovation and get ready for transitioning to the new normal.

"Through innovation, industry operators can face various challenges head on and create competitive products," Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita noted in a statement here on Wednesday.

Kartasasmita remarked that innovation will also lower the country's dependence on imports and bolster the national industry to face the new normal.

The minister cited the example of innovation in the health sector that has become the key to expedite the handling of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic.

"Before the COVID-19 pandemic, no domestic industry could produce ventilators. However, now, in less than three months, the industry, in cooperation with several universities, has developed (ventilators) and are ready for manufacturing," Kartasasmita pointed out.

The Health Ministry cited the requirement for one thousand units of CPAP (Continuous Positive Airway Pressure) transport ventilator and Ambubag 668.

A team of experts from the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), University of Indonesia (UI), Gadjah Mada University (UGM), and Surabaya 10 Nopember Institute of Technology (ITS) has worked in coordination with the Industry Ministry and developed various types of ventilator, including emergency ventilator.

A team from UGM will soon produce the fully featured or high-grade ventilator.

"Their innovation will also help the domestic industry to become self-reliant," he noted.

The ministry’s research is ongoing to create products to support the handling of the COVID-19 pandemic, including the design of a face shield as personal protective equipment (PPE), research and development of non-PCR test kit for virus detection, development of rapid test kit to detect COVID-19 by employing the lateral flow immunoassay method, and development of PPE raw material.

Moreover, the ministry has encouraged the domestic pharmaceutical industry to develop raw materials for medicine.

"For the long term, the Industry Ministry will build cooperation between the research institute and pharmaceutical industry to develop raw material for the COVID-19 drug," the minister explained.

To support the survival of the Small- and Medium-Scale Industry (SME), the ministry has helped SME operators to market their products through digital channel.

Kartasasmita highlighted the importance of the national industry to be ready to face the new normal. The industry can adopt the strategy of digital innovation to maintain productivity and contribute to the national economy while adhering to the health protocol.

"Digital innovation has given the opportunity to face the challenges to reawaken the national industry. We are upbeat about our industry sector recovering faster than other countries. This is the type of optimism that we should build and maintain as a symbol of national awakening," Kartasasmita affirmed. 
*Related news: Polri-TNI personnel to edify public on COVID-19 health protocols

Related news: 86% SOEs ready to implement 'new normal' protocol*

Close



EDITED BY INE
https://en.antaranews.com/news/1494...urages-innovation-in-preparing-for-new-normal


----------



## Indos

Armed Force in the subway entrance, making sure people use mask before entering the subway


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Armed Force in the subway entrance, making sure people use mask before entering the subway



Any news regarding our mask supply/production?

(DISCLAIMER to MOD: This question is not an insult @LeGenD)


----------



## LeGenD

^^^

Yes, that question is valid and in appropriate language.

You do not have to tag me in every post of yours.


----------



## nufix

LeGenD said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yes, that question is valid and in appropriate language.
> 
> You do not have to tag me in every post of yours.



Just in case, I am a bit traumatized with how certain mod here acted. So consider this as my disclaimer.


----------



## Brainsucker

nufix said:


> Just in case, I am a bit traumatized with how certain mod here acted. So consider this as my disclaimer.



Well, take it easy. I got warned by a mod some time ago too. Not only once but twice. And don't worry, I have report Raphael for his racism post.


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia to get $300 million ADB loan for geothermal electricity generation*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Thu, May 28, 2020 / 06:56 pm

_




A geothermal heat pump installation owned by state-owned PT Geo Dipa Energi is in operation in Batang, Central Java, in January.(Antara/Anis Efizudin)

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a US$300 million loan for state-owned geothermal energy company PT Geo Dipa Energi (GDE) to expand its geothermal power generation capacity.

GDE will receive an additional $35 million loan from the Clean Technology Fund for the project managed also by the ADB, the bank announced on Thursday.

The company will use the loan to increase its generation capacity by 110 megawatts for its largest electricity grid in Java by constructing and commissioning two geothermal plants in Dieng in Central Java and Patuha in West Java.

“The project is a national strategic project, and it will provide environmentally friendly base-load electricity to the Java–Bali electricity grid,” GDE president director Riki Ibrahim said in a statement.

He went on to say that the project could reduce CO2 emissions by more than 700,000 tons per year and provide direct assistance to local communities, including women and other vulnerable groups.

“The project will build critical geothermal experience in Indonesia and contribute to the government’s efforts in attracting private investors to the sector by reducing early-stage project development risk,” he added.

ADB country director for Indonesia Winfried F. Wicklein said the geothermal project would help Indonesia combat climate change and make its electricity system more sustainable and efficient.

“It can also help businesses and consumers access affordable and modern energy,” he said.

ADB senior energy specialist for Southeast Asia Shannon Cowlin said the project would help ensure that Indonesia’s economic recovery after the COVID-19 pandemic would be green, sustainable and resilient.

“The project will create jobs for those supplying goods and services for drilling and construction and will create livelihood opportunities in the local area,” she said.

Indonesia has the world’s largest geothermal energy potential with an estimated 29 gigawatts, and the world’s second-largest installed geothermal capacity at 2.1 GW.

However, the development of geothermal power remains slow, largely because the exploration phase is costly, lengthy and high risk. *(eyc)*
https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...ity-generation.html?__twitter_impression=true_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* Rupiah Set to Return to Pre-Pandemic Level: Bank Indonesia *
BY DIANA MARISKA

MAY 28, 2020

*Jakarta*. Indonesia's central bank said the rupiah still remains undervalued and will continue to strengthen to its pre-pandemic levels supported by a low inflation, narrowing current account deficit and increasing foreign capital inflow.

Bank Indonesia (BI) Governor Perry Warjiyo said the rupiah might soon strengthen to Rp 13,600–Rp 14,000 against the US dollar.

"We believe the rupiah is still undervalued and has the potential to get back to its fundamental level," Perry said in a teleconference on Thursday.

The rupiah traded at Rp 14,769 against the greenback on Thursday, dropping by one basis point (bps) from a day earlier according to the Jakarta interbank dollar spot rate compiled by Bank Indonesia.

The currency has appreciated by 11 percent from its lowest level ever on March 23, when it traded at Rp 16,603 against the US dollar.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's current account deficit has narrowed to $3.9 billion or 1.4 percent of its gross domestic product (GDP) in the first quarter of this year from $8.1 billion or 2.8 percent of the GDP in the last quarter of 2019.

Perry said he took confidence from the declining spread of credit default swap (CDS) – a contract for investors to eliminate possible loss from a sovereign's default.

A high CDS spread indicates high investment risks.

"[CDS] is a premium for global investors when they hold bonds issued by the Indonesian government. To mitigate risks, they make CDS transactions, and for now [the CDS spread] is at 160 basis points," Perry said.

During the peak of the Covid-19 panic in the global market – in the second and third weeks of March – the CDS reached as high as 245 bps.

Before the pandemic, Indonesia's CDS spread was at 66 bps.

*Support for Optimism*

Perry's optimistic view has found some support among foreign investors. A study from global investment bank Morgan Stanley showed Indonesia could be among the first countries in Asia outside China and Japan to return to their pre-pandemic economic level.

Morgan Stanley said China's "first-in, first-out of Covid-19, domestic demand-oriented economy and policy easing" would help its economy to return to pre-Covid-19 levels by the third quarter of this year.

Indonesia, India and the Philippines would follow close behind, thanks to their "lower exposure to global recession impact and relatively high structural growth," Morgan Stanley said.

"The risk is if the Covid-19 pandemic does not peak by the second quarter, as per our assumption. If that happens, they would fall behind [Korea and Taiwan] on the timing of their recovery," Morgan Stanley said.

Export-oriented economies like Thailand, Malaysia, Hong Kong and Singapore would recover slower, possibly by the first quarter next year, the investment bank said.

*Low Ramadan Inflation*

Bank Indonesia also estimated the country's annual inflation rate would likely be at 2.21 percent this month based on a preliminary survey from 43 branch offices across Indonesia until the fourth week of May.

The country recorded a 2.67 percent inflation last month, its lowest in the past 12 months. The Central Statistics Agency will announce May's inflation figure on Monday.

Perry said inflation in May was lower than the corresponding figures in previous Ramadans. The estimated month-to-month rate of 0.09 percent is significantly lower than in 2019 (0.68 percent and 0.55 percent before and after Idul Fitri, respectively), in 2018 (0.59 percent) and in 2017 (0.69 percent).

Low demand for goods and services as a result of restricted activities during the Covid-19 pandemic was one factor for the low inflation, along with low prices of imported goods.

*Foreign Capital Inflow on the Up*

Bank Indonesia data also show that foreign capital continues to come in to Indonesia, particularly from investors interested in buying government bonds.

There was Rp 2.97 trillion in foreign capital inflow in the first week of May before doubling to Rp 6.15 trillion on May 18–20, Perry said.

The yield on Indonesia's 10-year government bonds has declined from 8 percent in the second week of April to 7.22 percent on Wednesday, Perry said.

The spread between Indonesian government bonds and US Treasury bonds now stands at 6.7 percent, still an attractive opportunity for investors, Perry said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/rupiah-set-to-return-to-prepandemic-level-bank-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Krakatau Steel books first profit in eight years*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Fri, May 29, 2020 / 02:33 pm






An employee finishes production of steel pipes at the Krakatau Steel plant in Cilegon, Banten. (JP/-)

State-owned steelmaker Krakatau Steel reported its first profit in eight years, thanks to its continuous measures to lower expenses.

The company booked US$74.1 million in profit in the first quarter this year, a major switch from the $62.3 million loss it suffered in the same period last year, as its cost of revenue as well as general and administrative expenses dropped 39.8 percent and 41.5 percent respectively.

Krakatau Steel president director Silmy Karim attributed the positive performance to the company’s concerted move to improve its performance since last year.


“The company has taken several measures to improve its performance such as through [debt] restructuring and transformation,” he said in a statement on Friday.

Earlier this year, Krakatau Steel received the green light from its creditors, mainly local banks such as state-owned Bank Mandiri and Bank Negara Indonesia, to restructure its loans totaling $2 billion in its bid to avoid bankruptcy.

Silmy said earlier this year that the debt restructuring would cut interest payments to $466 million from $847 million. It is also expected to slash costs by around $685 million until 2027.

The steelmaker also mentioned that the move to optimize its workforce, lower energy costs and slash spare part costs also contributed to the profit.

Krakatau Steel’s operating expenses in the first quarter this year dropped 31 percent year-on-year (yoy) to $46.8 million. In total, the company claimed it had saved $130 million between January and March this year.

However, Silmy expected the current economic condition induced by the COVID-19 pandemic to affect the company’s future performance this year.

“Second quarter performance is expected to be different as the steel market weakened by 50 percent amid COVID-19 pressure,” he said.

Steelmakers are facing severe blows to their business demand during the COVID-19 pandemic.

The low demand is partially due to the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) imposed by the government to contain the virus, which has led to the closure of businesses, including major steel-consuming businesses in the automotive and construction industries.

“A weakening national economy has had a severe impact on the steel industry. If it continues further then we expect it will have a severe impact on [the company’s] full-year performance,” Silmy added.

Krakatau Steel shares had risen 7.5 percent in Friday trading as of 13:08 p.m.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/05/29/krakatau-steel-books-first-profit-in-eight-years.html

Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*INKA Speeds Up the Construction of New Factory in Banyuwangi*
https://klikjatim.com/inka-kebut-penyelesaikan-pabrik-di-banyuwangi/





PT INKA (Industri Kereta Api/Railway Industry Ltd.), the largest rolling stock manufacturer and the only DMU and EMU manufacturer from South East Asia, speeds up the first phase construction of its new factory on 84 hectares of land in Banyuwangi, East Java. The progress rate is 82% as of May 2020 and it will be finished by August 2020. This new factory is built in JV with Switzerland' Stadler to supply the international market. Previously, INKA has exported rolling stocks to ASEAN countries, Australia, and Bangladesh, with future expansion to African markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to get $300 million ADB loan for geothermal electricity generation*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, May 28, 2020 / 06:56 pm
A geothermal heat pump installation owned by state-owned PT Geo Dipa Energi is in operation in Batang, Central Java, in January. (Antara/Anis Efizudin)
*0*
Shares



  








The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a US$300 million loan for state-owned geothermal energy company PT Geo Dipa Energi (GDE) to expand its geothermal power generation capacity.

GDE will receive an additional $35 million loan from the Clean Technology Fund for the project managed also by the ADB, the bank announced on Thursday.

The company will use the loan to increase its generation capacity by 110 megawatts for its largest electricity grid in Java by constructing and commissioning two geothermal plants in Dieng in Central Java and Patuha in West Java.


“The project is a national strategic project, and it will provide environmentally friendly base-load electricity to the Java–Bali electricity grid,” GDE president director Riki Ibrahim said in a statement.

He went on to say that the project could reduce CO2 emissions by more than 700,000 tons per year and provide direct assistance to local communities, including women and other vulnerable groups.

“The project will build critical geothermal experience in Indonesia and contribute to the government’s efforts in attracting private investors to the sector by reducing early-stage project development risk,” he added.

ADB country director for Indonesia Winfried F. Wicklein said the geothermal project would help Indonesia combat climate change and make its electricity system more sustainable and efficient.

“It can also help businesses and consumers access affordable and modern energy,” he said.

ADB senior energy specialist for Southeast Asia Shannon Cowlin said the project would help ensure that Indonesia’s economic recovery after the COVID-19 pandemic would be green, sustainable and resilient.

“The project will create jobs for those supplying goods and services for drilling and construction and will create livelihood opportunities in the local area,” she said.

Indonesia has the world’s largest geothermal energy potential with an estimated 29 gigawatts, and the world’s second-largest installed geothermal capacity at 2.1 GW.

However, the development of geothermal power remains slow, largely because the exploration phase is costly, lengthy and high risk. *(eyc)*




_If you want to help in the fight against COVID-19, we have compiled an up-to-date list of community initiatives designed to aid medical workers and low-income people in this article. Link: [UPDATED] Anti-COVID-19 initiatives: Helping Indonesia fight the outbreak_

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...an-for-geothermal-electricity-generation.html


----------



## Indos

Real Time PCR test developed and produced by Indonesian local companies have been tested in 10 province in Indonesia with almost 100 % accuracy. It is developed by start up company, Nusantic, and BPPT (Gov Research Agency).

State owned drug company (PT Biofarma) will be the producer. It has produced as much as 50.000 in 16 Mei. In the end of May, 100.000 kit has been produced. According to Indonesia Research Ministry latest twit, It will start its commercial production phase in June this year. The kit is designed to test Covid 19 viruses which is spread in Indonesia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267677324964556800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

There are three prototype of local made ventilators that have passed the test. Two of them are made by state owned strategic companies, PT LEN Industry (with collaboration with Gov Research Agency/BPPT) and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (with collaboration of Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), Padjajaran University, and Salman Mosque Foundation (Salman is a mosque in ITB). The last one is made by private owned PT Dharma (collaboration with BPPT)






The production have been started.






Ventilators made by Dirgantara Indonesia being assembled in Bandung, West Java, last month. (Antara Photo/M. Agung Rajasa)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to develop 89 new 'strategic' projects in 2020-2024*

Riza Roidila Mufti
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, June 3, 2020 / 02:24 pm




The toll road connecting the provincial capital of Medan to Tebing Tinggi in North Sumatra, as seen in this undated file photograph, is one of the government's 223 national strategic projects. (Antara/Irsan Mulyadi)


The government has vowed to continue the development of national strategic projects during the COVID-19 health crisis with the addition of 89 new projects of an estimated Rp 1.422 quadrillion in investment value.

Coordinating Economic Affairs Minister Airlangga Hartarto said on May 29 that the new projects were an addition to the existing 223 national strategic projects., and were expected to employ around 4 million workers every year from 2020 to 2024.

“During the projects' development over the next five years, [the projects] are hoped to involve a total of 19 million [workers],” Airlangga told a virtual press briefing on Friday, following a Cabinet meeting.

Airlangga said that the 89 new projects comprised 15 road and bridge projects, 13 dams and irrigation systems, 13 border infrastructure projects and 12 energy projects.

The remaining projects comprised six railway projects, six clean water projects, five airports, five seaports, five industrial zones, three technology projects, three smelters, one seawall, one waste management project and one land procurement project in Central Kalimantan.

Read also: At least 50 major infrastructure projects to be completed this year

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said at the briefing that although Indonesia was facing the COVID-19 pandemic, the development of national strategic projects must go on while adhering to the relevant health protocols.

The government's statement on the planned projects comes on the heels of its plans to ease the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) in COVID-19 "red zones" across the country and to introduce the “new normal” protocols for daily activities, despite the increase in confirmed cases. Official estimates show that the economy is likely to contract 0.4 percent in the worst-case scenario for the year.

The President also ordered the acceleration of programs that could drive the "people’s economy", such as the land certification, the transmigration land legalization and the social forestry programs. 

Jokowi also instructed to “solve the problems in the field as soon as possible, because I still hear that land clearing is still a major problem” in developing the national strategic projects.

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said at Friday's briefing that the five "super priority" tourist destinations was among the strategic projects that had been earmarked for continued development.

The "super priority" tourist destinations are Labuan Bajo in East Nusa Tenggara, Borobudur in Central Java, Likupang in North Sulawesi, Lake Toba in North Sumatra and Mandalika in West Nusa Tenggara.

Basuki added that several toll road projects would break ground this year, including the 14-kilometer section 4 of the Banda Aceh-Sigli toll road, the 33 km sections I and V of the Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road, and the 131 km Pekanbaru-Dumai toll road. 

Indonesia currently has 223 national strategic projects worth around Rp 4.2 quadrillion on its priority list, which has seen several revisions since 2016.

The country completed 92 infrastructure projects in 2016-2019, against the 144 projects that the Committee for Acceleration of Priority Infrastructure Delivery (KPPIP) has targeted for completion by 2020.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...p-89-new-strategic-projects-in-2020-2024.html


----------



## Indos

Indonesia need to use its local networking telecommunication company to build its 5 G network. Many graduates of Erricson Indonesia have been spread out and some of them make their own networking telecommunication companies. My brother after having experience working in Nokia, Siemens, and Ericsson as engineer, now working for local telecommunication networking company in Jakarta (private owned). One of my friends is also CEO of local telecommunication networking company (private owned).

We have our own local networking companies that should be nurtured and given priority, at least big state owned telecommunication companies like Telkomsel should give contract on their networking infrastructure to local companies instead of Huawei or European ones. 

Indonesia need to have its own Huawei company. We also have a state owned one working in telecommunication equipment which is PT INTI and I think we need to make it big and give more money for their research.

For the sake of security, our future 5 G network should be built and maintained by local companies, either it is state owned or private owned ones. We need to grow our own industry rather than growing other nation companies, and dont forget that the telecommunication network is very vital for our security and must be secured.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia unveils bigger stimulus worth $47.6 billion to fight coronavirus impacts*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, June 4, 2020 / 07:43 am 





Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati gestures during a press conference on the 2020 state budget in Jakarta on Feb. 19. (Antara/Puspa Perwitasari) 


The government unveiled on Wednesday a bigger stimulus package worth Rp 677.2 trillion (US$47.6 billion) to anchor the virus-battered economy, the growth of which is expected to fall to a level similar to that of the 1998 Asian financial crisis.

The latest budget, which is higher than the Rp 641.17 trillion initially allocated, aims to strengthen the healthcare system, direct more spending toward social protection to boost consumption and provide incentives to rescue Indonesian businesses from bankruptcy and workers from layoffs.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the government had put in place support measures to counter an economic fallout from the coronavirus pandemic, adding that the government would again revise the macroeconomic assumption underpinning the state budget to cover for the larger stimulus package.


“This is a thorough stimulus package to support people’s purchasing power and businesses,” Sri Mulyani told reporters in a livestreamed news conference. “We are hoping that this stimulus can maintain our economic growth at above zero percent.”

The Indonesian economy grew 2.97 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the first quarter, the weakest in 19 years, as household spending and investment growth plunged as the outbreak hit economies around the world.

Read also: Experts, activists call for heightened public scrutiny of COVID-19 policies, funding

Sri Mulyani said gross domestic product (GDP) growth could be lower than the government’s projection of 2.3 percent this year. In the worst-case scenario, the government expects the economy to contract 0.4 percent.

Under the new stimulus budget, the government will provide Rp 87.55 trillion for the healthcare sector, Rp 203.9 trillion to strengthen social safety net programs and Rp 123.46 trillion in incentives for micro, small and medium businesses.

As much as Rp 120.6 trillion will be allocated for bigger tax incentives and Rp 97.11 trillion to support ministries and regional administrations, while Rp 44.57 trillion comprises the stimulus for state-owned enterprises (SOEs) and labor-intensive businesses.

The government now projects the state budget deficit to reach 6.34 percent of GDP, up from the previous estimation of 6.27 percent. It expects state revenue to reach Rp 1.4 quadrillion this year, while state spending is projected to increase by Rp 124.5 trillion to Rp 2.74 quadrillion.

“We will treat the widening budget deficit carefully in terms of sustainability and financing,” Sri Mulyani pledged. “We will look for financing sources with the lowest risk and costs.”

Read also: Indonesia may lose market confidence due to mounting debts: World Bank

Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo pledged during the same briefing to continue buying government bonds in the primary market as the last resort and non-competitive bidder to help finance the government’s budget. The central bank has bought around Rp 26 trillion worth of bonds directly through auctions.

“Close coordination between the Finance Ministry and the central bank in budget financing has fueled confidence among market players,” Perry told reporters. “With growing market optimism, we expect that the needs of our bond buying program will be small.

“Bank Indonesia is also ready to minimize the government’s interest rate burden to support economic recovery if needed.”

BI has injected a total of Rp 583.5 trillion since the beginning of the year to carry out monetary operations to stabilize the financial market and boost bank liquidity, among other purposes.

World Bank senior economist for Indonesia Ralph van Doorn called on the Indonesian government to take steps to maintain market confidence as debt mounts amid the outbreak.

“The government must [provide assurances over its] fiscal strategy to raise revenues back to at least the 2018 level to flatten the debt curve,” Van Doorn said recently.

Read also: Explainer: Indonesia to finance coronavirus battle mostly through debt

It should unwind “exceptional measures” taken to battle the pandemic after the virus threat subsides, including by reinstating the deficit ceiling of 3 percent and ending Bank Indonesia’s partial financing of the deficit, he said.

Indonesia’s debt-to-GDP ratio would rise to 37 percent this year, from 29.8 percent at the end of last year, van Doorn projected.

Center of Reform on Economics (CORE) Indonesia economist Piter Abdullah, meanwhile, lauded the government's move.

"Although it may not be enough, the move signals that the government is flexible about adjusting the stimulus," Piter told _The Jakarta Post_ on Wednesday. "This would boost market confidence and help strengthen the rupiah exchange rate."

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...7-6-billion-to-fight-coronavirus-impacts.html


----------



## Indos

I think government doesnt need to disburse huge money for small and medium size companies. It can be another BLBI "moral hazard" just like happening during Asian Financial Crisis. Only after thorough research the money should be given to "some" needed businesses. Many small and medium businesses are still OK, no need for money.

One of my best friend who owns Padang food restaurant, for instant, feel like he doesnt need to get government help although I have insisted him to get it. My older sister and brother also work in medium size companies and so far the operation is still fine. What is needed for the government to do is to press rent price to be slashed into half. This economic activity should be borne (shouldered) by all people, including land/building owners. They cannot ask rent as if this is a normal situation. They also will not die if the rent price they get turn into half.

Interest rate for some effected businesses needs to be slashed as well and some one who have already borrowed some money from bank for their businesses and get difficulty to pay due to current economic crisis should be helped.

Anyway, many analyst believe our economy will be OK, this is why our banks stock are up in financial market and favored by foreign investors despite the outbreak. They have analyzed that NPL (Non Performing Loan) of our big banks will still relatively be at a safe rate despite what is happening now in real sector. Our economy will also be opened gradually starting next Monday, so no need for government to spend too much money to cushion the economic crisis except for vulnerable families (low income people), health sector, and effected state owned companies.

Rupiah also keep strengthening and Today closes at Rp 14.095 per USD. It can possibly penetrate Rp 14.000 mark Tomorrow. And if it does, it means Rupiah has come back to its previous pre-crisis range between Rp 13.000 into Rp 14.000 per USD. Market seems to appreciate Today announcement by Jakarta Governor, Anies, to relax the lock down so that economy can still run while it will not totally be reopened which show prudent and careful policy, not totally reckless like Jokowi administration wants with his new normal policy.


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> I think government doesnt need to disburse huge money for small and medium size companies. It can be another BLBI "moral hazard" just like happening during Asian Financial Crisis. Only after thorough research the money should be given to "some" needed businesses. Many small and medium businesses are still OK, no need for money.
> 
> One of my best friend who owns Padang food restaurant, for instant, feel like he doesnt need to get government help although I have insisted him to get it. My older sister and brother also work in medium size companies and so far the operation is still fine. What is needed for the government to do is to press rent price to be slashed into half. This economic activity should be borne (shouldered) by all people, including land/building owners. They cannot ask rent as if this is a normal situation. They also will not die if the rent price they get turn into half.
> 
> Interest rate for some effected businesses needs to be slashed as well and some one who have already borrowed some money from bank for their businesses and get difficulty to pay due to current economic crisis should be helped.
> 
> Anyway, many analyst believe our economy will be OK, this is why our banks stock are up in financial market and favored by foreign investors despite the outbreak. They have analyzed that NPL (Non Performing Loan) of our big banks will still relatively be at a safe rate despite what is happening now in real sector. Our economy will also be opened gradually starting next Monday, so no need for government to spend too much money to cushion the economic crisis except for vulnerable families (low income people), health sector, and effected state owned companies.
> 
> Rupiah also keep strengthening and Today closes at Rp 14.095 per USD. It can possibly penetrate Rp 14.000 mark Tomorrow. And if it does, it means Rupiah has come back to its previous pre-crisis range between Rp 13.000 into Rp 14.000 per USD. Market seems to appreciate Today announcement by Jakarta Governor, Anies, to relax the lock down so that economy can still run while it will not totally be reopened which show prudent and careful policy, not totally reckless like Jokowi administration wants with his new normal policy.



Just to add, today's improvement in rupiah value has 2 other reasons than just the "New Normal" being enacted:

1) India has had their National Credit Rating downgraded by Moody's to Baa3, with negative outlook (they expect to downgrade further)

With that, all the big 3 Credit Agencies, Moody's, S&P, and Fitch hold's India's Credit rating at only a step above 'junk grade', while Indonesia's credit ratings are all 2 steps above junk. This is has eliminated our main competitor in the "Emerging Country" section of the international bond market, as now not only do we have a higher interest rate, but we are considered safer as well.

We are also expected to recover faster, as our current covid stimulus is about 6.9% of GDP, while India has only about 2% stimulus. While our debt to GDP is undoubtedly going to rise, since we started off with a ratio below 30% we have more flexibility compared to India which was already 75% pre-Covid.

Also, despite much, much more relaxed "lockdown" period, our success in combating Covid is about on par with India (read: not very successful), with much lower societal and economic damage. Unlike India that went full national Hard-Lockdown for 8 weeks before relaxing it and devolving Lockdown to state-by-state level, Indonesia in contrast went for a soft lockdown in the form of PSBB (Large Scale Social Distancing), that from the beginning was enacted in either a province-by-province level, or even at the District Level. So not only is Indonesia expected to recover faster, but the initial Covid economic impact is also expected to be smaller.

This along with a few other economic and societal reasons has made us a no-brainer destination for hot money previously parked in India.

2)
America is in chaos, as such objectively weakening against nearly all world currencies. Furthermore, interest rates of bonds in almost all developed countries have flatlined, causing the attractiveness of relatively stable emerging countries such as Vietnam and Indonesia to improve.

Elections are not till November, and as far as idiocy and dividing America goes, Trump has well and truly crossed the Rubicon with how he handled the George Floyd case. With the economy in shambles and anyone remotely mainstream hating him, his only re-election chance are the crazies. Unless the Republicans take a chill pill and pick to nominate someone else, this campaign will make 2016 feel peaceful.

_____________________________

Derail, but I would just like to express my gratitude to the communal and resilient spirit of Indonesia. In a time where the central government is barely able to keep things from falling apart, everyone else is taking up the slack. By and far local governments are showing that they are putting their autonomy to good use, private companies have proven flexible and innovative, while SOEs and other Government institutions have accepted and enacted their assigned mandates, proving that "Hadir untuk Negeri" is not just a slogan.

All the while communities and extended families are taking care of their own, with NGOs stepping in to fill in the cracks. Covid has given me yet more reason to be proud to be Indonesian.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Rupiah has reach its pre crisis range (Rp13.000-Rp 14.000) per USD and sit in Rp13.885. Alhamdulillah 

Here is Bank of Indonesia Governor statement:

"Alhamdulillah dengan rahmat Allah SWT bagi ekonomi Indonesia, siang ini rupiah sudah tembus di bawah Rp 14.000. Bid over Rp 13.855 dan over Rp 13.960," kata Gubernur Bank Indonesia Perry Warjiyo dalam konferensi video di Jakarta, Jumat (5/6/2020).

Translation

Alhamdulillah, with the grace of Allah SWT for the Indonesian economy, this afternoon the rupiah has reached below Rp. 14,000. Bid over IDR 13,855 and over IDR 13,960, "Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo said in a video conference in Jakarta on Friday

https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...ulillah-rupiah-sudah-tembus-di-bawah-rp-14000.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nice moving from IDR.. mostly because a riot in US..maybe we need to wait and see on next week.. 


Indos said:


> Rupiah has reach its pre crisis range (Rp13.000-Rp 14.000) per USD and sit in Rp13.885. Alhamdulillah
> 
> Here is Bank of Indonesia Governor statement:
> 
> "Alhamdulillah dengan rahmat Allah SWT bagi ekonomi Indonesia, siang ini rupiah sudah tembus di bawah Rp 14.000. Bid over Rp 13.855 dan over Rp 13.960," kata Gubernur Bank Indonesia Perry Warjiyo dalam konferensi video di Jakarta, Jumat (5/6/2020).
> 
> Translation
> 
> Alhamdulillah, with the grace of Allah SWT for the Indonesian economy, this afternoon the rupiah has reached below Rp. 14,000. Bid over IDR 13,855 and over IDR 13,960, "Bank Indonesia Governor Perry Warjiyo said in a video conference in Jakarta on Friday
> 
> https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...ulillah-rupiah-sudah-tembus-di-bawah-rp-14000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Rupiah to strengthen further as foreign investors make comeback: Bank Indonesia*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, June 5, 2020 / 08:02 pm





An employee shows rupiah and United States dollar banknotes at a Bank Mandiri Syariah office in Jakarta on April 20. (Antara/Nova Wahyudi)

Bank Indonesia (BI) expects the rupiah to strengthen even after the currency returned to levels seen before the COVID-19 crisis, as foreign investors make a comeback on the back of a global economic recovery.

The rupiah has rebounded by almost 15 percent since the end of March to reach 13,877 per US dollar on Friday, Bloomberg data shows, erasing most of the losses it recorded in the first three months of the year amid fears of the outbreak.

“Foreign investors’ confidence in Indonesia's economy is getting better as reflected by rising capital inflow into government bonds,” BI Governor Perry Warjiyo told reporters in a live-streamed news conference on Friday. “The rupiah remains undervalued and will strengthen further.”


The rupiah is still undervalued as the country’s credit default swap had yet to fall into pre-pandemic levels, while its current account deficit narrowed and inflation remained low, Perry explained.

The currency crashed to its worst level of 16,575 against the greenback during the 1998 financial crisis on March 23, when fears over political unrest prompted investors to dump Indonesian assets. They dumped US$10.34 billion worth of assets in the first quarter, according to Finance Ministry data.

The government and the central bank have pledged to strengthen its cooperation and measures to ensure macroeconomic and financial system stability. BI decided to hold its benchmark interest rate at 4.5 percent last week, despite room for further easing to maintain financial market stability.

The financial market is currently being buoyed by hopes of an economic recovery as Jakarta, Indonesia’s financial hub and an engine of growth for the economy, will begin to reopen the economy with offices, restaurants and retail outlets permitted to open from June 8 under strict health protocols.

The central bank reported Rp 18.67 trillion ($1.33 billion) in net inflows, mainly in sovereign debt papers, from the second week of May to the first week of June. From April 1 to May 14, BI recorded $4.1 billion in net inflows.

“Our foreign exchange reserves will increase this month, driven by a strengthened rupiah and capital inflows,” Perry said, adding that relatively better market conditions from three months ago reduced the need for the central bank to conduct a market intervention.

The central bank has bought up to Rp 166 trillion in government bonds in the secondary market during the first quarter of 2020 to stabilize the rupiah and another Rp 26.1 trillion to support budget financing needs, boosting the central bank’s ownership of government bonds to Rp 445.4 trillion.

“We believe that BI’s policy measures will continue to cushion the rupiah in the short-term,” researchers at Fitch Solutions wrote in a research note. “Moreover, a forecast narrowing in CAD in 2020 due to slightly cheaper imports will also add to investors’ confidence in Indonesia’s fundamentals.”

However, they warned that risks remained for the currency as Indonesia continued to record new COVID-19 cases while facing a limited healthcare capacity.

“The government’s initial mismanagement of the COVID-19 outbreak led to a collapse in investors’ confidence in the country’s assets, including the rupiah.

“Downside risks will continue to emerge from the COVID-19 outbreak in Indonesia. As we have noted, cases across Indonesia continue to rise at a rapid pace and the country has limited healthcare and financial resources to deal with a widespread outbreak.”

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...n-investors-make-comeback-bank-indonesia.html


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Just to add, today's improvement in rupiah value has 2 other reasons than just the "New Normal" being enacted:
> 
> 1) India has had their National Credit Rating downgraded by Moody's to Baa3, with negative outlook (they expect to downgrade further)
> 
> With that, all the big 3 Credit Agencies, Moody's, S&P, and Fitch hold's India's Credit rating at only a step above 'junk grade', while Indonesia's credit ratings are all 2 steps above junk. This is has eliminated our main competitor in the "Emerging Country" section of the international bond market, as now not only do we have a higher interest rate, but we are considered safer as well.
> 
> We are also expected to recover faster, as our current covid stimulus is about 6.9% of GDP, while India has only about 2% stimulus. While our debt to GDP is undoubtedly going to rise, since we started off with a ratio below 30% we have more flexibility compared to India which was already 75% pre-Covid.
> 
> Also, despite much, much more relaxed "lockdown" period, our success in combating Covid is about on par with India (read: not very successful), with much lower societal and economic damage. Unlike India that went full national Hard-Lockdown for 8 weeks before relaxing it and devolving Lockdown to state-by-state level, Indonesia in contrast went for a soft lockdown in the form of PSBB (Large Scale Social Distancing), that from the beginning was enacted in either a province-by-province level, or even at the District Level. So not only is Indonesia expected to recover faster, but the initial Covid economic impact is also expected to be smaller.
> 
> This along with a few other economic and societal reasons has made us a no-brainer destination for hot money previously parked in India.
> 
> 2)
> America is in chaos, as such objectively weakening against nearly all world currencies. Furthermore, interest rates of bonds in almost all developed countries have flatlined, causing the attractiveness of relatively stable emerging countries such as Vietnam and Indonesia to improve.
> 
> Elections are not till November, and as far as idiocy and dividing America goes, Trump has well and truly crossed the Rubicon with how he handled the George Floyd case. With the economy in shambles and anyone remotely mainstream hating him, his only re-election chance are the crazies. Unless the Republicans take a chill pill and pick to nominate someone else, this campaign will make 2016 feel peaceful.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Derail, but I would just like to express my gratitude to the communal and resilient spirit of Indonesia. In a time where the central government is barely able to keep things from falling apart, everyone else is taking up the slack. By and far local governments are showing that they are putting their autonomy to good use, private companies have proven flexible and innovative, while SOEs and other Government institutions have accepted and enacted their assigned mandates, proving that "Hadir untuk Negeri" is not just a slogan.
> 
> All the while communities and extended families are taking care of their own, with NGOs stepping in to fill in the cracks. Covid has given me yet more reason to be proud to be Indonesian.



Countries whose economy dont rely too much on export like us will likely be favored by investors amid weakening global economy. I think Rupiah will keep strengthening for couple of weeks to come because of that before being quite stable. Trade data is also important, hopefully we can score another trade surplus in Q2 like our Q1 data. But we need to keep infection rate at medium level while buying some time until effective drug and vaccine are made and available inshaAllah.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IMF has predicted Indonesia nominal GDP to reach 1.6 trillion USD in 2024, but with this outbreak it will be difficult to reach that level. I hope at least we can reach 1.5 trillion USD GDP in 2024, or adding another 400 billion USD for the next 4 years.


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah. 

*Taiwanese CPC, Pertamina sign deal for $8b petrochemical plant*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, June 8, 2020 / 02:21 pm





A Pertamina refinery is pictured. Pertamina signed on Friday a head of agreement with Taiwanese counterpart CPC to develop a petrochemical facility in Balongan, West Java. (Pertamina/Pertamina)

State-owned oil and gas giant Pertamina signed on Friday a head of agreement with Taiwanese counterpart CPC to develop a petrochemical facility in Balongan, West Java.

The US$8 billion petrochemical facility, slated for commercial operation in 2026, represents the third phase expansion of Pertamina’s Balongan oil refinery.

“This project is an important step in strengthening Pertamina’s petrochemical business such that, in the next 10 years, Pertamina can become a major petrochemical business player in the Asia- Pacific,” said Pertamina president director Nicke Widyawati in a statement that day.

The statement added that Pertamina and CPC had been in talks over the project since late 2018. The two companies completed a feasibility study the following year.

Read also: Pertamina picks Siemens to supply machinery for Balikpapan refinery

Once expansion of the Balongan refinery is completed in 2022, the facility’s fuel output capacity is expected to rise by 20 percent to 150,000 barrels per day (bpd), excluding petrochemical production, in meeting Indonesia’s growing demand for transportation fuels. Pertamina is working to develop six other refineries for similar reasons.

Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Bahlil Lahadali, who witnessed Friday’s signing, said his office had confirmed tax holiday incentives for the project in supporting the development.

“This is a government priority project. We will absolutely support it,” he said.

Pertamina previously said it planned for its Balongan facility to produce 1 million tons of ethylene each year. Ethylene, like most petrochemicals, is mainly used to produce plastics, allowing Pertamina to diversify revenue streams during periods of low fuel demand such as is happening amid the coronavirus pandemic.

Consumption plunged 35 percent to 65,678 kiloliters per day in April from the daily average in January and February — before the country introduced a physical distancing policy requiring people to stay at home to contain the COVID-19 outbreak.

Read also: Oil giant Pertamina delves into health industry amid drop in fuel demand

Due to the falling demand, Pertamina projects its revenue to fall by up to 45 percent below initial expectations under a worst-case scenario.

Pertamina spokeswoman Fajriyah Usman told _The Jakarta Post_ on May 18 that the oil company would prepare the base ingredients for pharmaceutical production, then either state-owned pharmaceutical company Kimia Farma or Kimia Farma with Pertamina would process the ingredients into pharmaceuticals.

“We are still discussing the details,” Ganti Winarno, corporate secretary at Kimia Farma, told the _Post_ Wednesday last week.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ina-sign-deal-for-8b-petrochemical-plant.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> Alhamdulillah.
> 
> *Taiwanese CPC, Pertamina sign deal for $8b petrochemical plant*
> 
> Norman Harsono
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Mon, June 8, 2020 / 02:21 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pertamina refinery is pictured. Pertamina signed on Friday a head of agreement with Taiwanese counterpart CPC to develop a petrochemical facility in Balongan, West Java. (Pertamina/Pertamina)
> 
> State-owned oil and gas giant Pertamina signed on Friday a head of agreement with Taiwanese counterpart CPC to develop a petrochemical facility in Balongan, West Java.
> 
> The US$8 billion petrochemical facility, slated for commercial operation in 2026, represents the third phase expansion of Pertamina’s Balongan oil refinery.
> 
> “This project is an important step in strengthening Pertamina’s petrochemical business such that, in the next 10 years, Pertamina can become a major petrochemical business player in the Asia- Pacific,” said Pertamina president director Nicke Widyawati in a statement that day.
> 
> The statement added that Pertamina and CPC had been in talks over the project since late 2018. The two companies completed a feasibility study the following year.
> 
> Read also: Pertamina picks Siemens to supply machinery for Balikpapan refinery
> 
> Once expansion of the Balongan refinery is completed in 2022, the facility’s fuel output capacity is expected to rise by 20 percent to 150,000 barrels per day (bpd), excluding petrochemical production, in meeting Indonesia’s growing demand for transportation fuels. Pertamina is working to develop six other refineries for similar reasons.
> 
> Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Bahlil Lahadali, who witnessed Friday’s signing, said his office had confirmed tax holiday incentives for the project in supporting the development.
> 
> “This is a government priority project. We will absolutely support it,” he said.
> 
> Pertamina previously said it planned for its Balongan facility to produce 1 million tons of ethylene each year. Ethylene, like most petrochemicals, is mainly used to produce plastics, allowing Pertamina to diversify revenue streams during periods of low fuel demand such as is happening amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Consumption plunged 35 percent to 65,678 kiloliters per day in April from the daily average in January and February — before the country introduced a physical distancing policy requiring people to stay at home to contain the COVID-19 outbreak.
> 
> Read also: Oil giant Pertamina delves into health industry amid drop in fuel demand
> 
> Due to the falling demand, Pertamina projects its revenue to fall by up to 45 percent below initial expectations under a worst-case scenario.
> 
> Pertamina spokeswoman Fajriyah Usman told _The Jakarta Post_ on May 18 that the oil company would prepare the base ingredients for pharmaceutical production, then either state-owned pharmaceutical company Kimia Farma or Kimia Farma with Pertamina would process the ingredients into pharmaceuticals.
> 
> “We are still discussing the details,” Ganti Winarno, corporate secretary at Kimia Farma, told the _Post_ Wednesday last week.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ina-sign-deal-for-8b-petrochemical-plant.html


I wonder, would this piss off china? Or are they cool so long as we don't politically acknowldege them?


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> I wonder, would this piss off china? Or are they cool so long as we don't politically acknowldege them?



Actually there is lot of Taiwan company investing in mainland China, the list is so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> I wonder, would this piss off china? Or are they cool so long as we don't politically acknowldege them?



Yup, it will be Okay if the relation is only about business, there are many Taiwan companies as well who operates in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MRT Jakarta is open while tight procedure is implemented during easing of lock down.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian government appointed female spoke person for Covid 19 task force. I think it will be a good addition since we only have one spoke person for the task previously who is Ahmad Heriyanto. Ahmad Heriyanto never got a single holiday since the task force is created in early March. The new additional spoke person is Dr Reisa Broto Asmoro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Logam42 said:


> I wonder, would this piss off china? Or are they cool so long as we don't politically acknowldege them?



Well, PRC always see Taiwan's claim on South China Sea as their own claim. Because those 9 Dash Line bullshit come from ROC claim. PRC was only inherited that claim. So they never disturb Taiwanese venture on South China Sea. Just like Diaoyu / Senkaku claim etc are also come from ROC Taiwan claim first (when they still rule over Mainland China).

But who know what happen in near future, as China and Taiwan relation become worsened lately.


----------



## striver44

Matthew H Tong

12 May 2020 11:03 am
*Indonesia may offer lowest EV battery-making cost yet*




It appears that Indonesia’s efforts to turn itself into an EV battery production hub may be supported by the fact that it could offer the lowest manufacturing costs in the whole of Asia. According to a _BloombergNEF_ report, Indonesia’s industrial electricity prices are about 11% lower than China.

In fact, the country is teeming with nickel, cobalt and manganese depositories, which are key raw minerals in EV batteries. This, coupled with low labour and electricity costs, as well as government subsidies, can reduce the total battery manufacturing cost by 8% compared to those made in China, the report adds.

However, one downside to Indonesia’s low electricity price is its grid carbon intensity, which is among the highest in the region at 711 grammes of CO2 per kWh. This may cause manufacturers who are looking for low carbon energy sources to look elsewhere, but Indonesia said it plans to develop new hydro and geothermal powerplants that it says will supply the industry with cheap, low-carbon electricity.

Meanwhile, Indonesia has also announced plans to relocate its capital city from Jakarta to East Kalimantan, and that the city will only use autonomous and electric vehicles for mass transportation. East Kalimantan is a province on the island of Borneo, one which it shares with Malaysia and Brunei.





To further promote EV uptake, there will also be lithium battery-production facilities in the new capital city, with plans to build a hydroelectric powerplant as a low-carbon energy source. Once again, the move isn’t without controversy – the planned city requires massive deforestation, and doing so will further raise Indonesia’s greenhouse gas emissions.

Borneo’s forests consist largely of peatland, a type of wetland that holds about 12 times more carbon than other tropical rainforests. Just one hectare of peatland can release around 6,000 metric tonnes of CO2 when cleared. Many parts of Borneo’s peatland forest have been cleared via burning for palm oil plantations, which has released over 140 million metric tonnes of C02, an amount that’s equal to the annual emissions of 28 million cars.

Indonesia has promised to not clear any protected forests in Borneo, but the peatlands will have to be drained to support the construction buildings and highways, which could make the turf drier and more vulnerable to fires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Government to develop 165,000 hectares land in Central Kalimantan for food-estate program*

Mardika Parama
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, June 11, 2020 / 08:32 am 




Farmers harvest rice using a new machine in Sleman, Yogyakarta on April 1. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has instructed the Public Works and Housing Ministry to expand the government’s food-estate program by developing 165,000 hectares of land in Pulang Pisau regency, Central Kalimantan, into farmland. (JP/Tarko Sudiarno)

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has instructed the Public Works and Housing Ministry to expand the government’s food-estate program by developing 165,000 hectares of land in Pulang Pisau regency, Central Kalimantan, into farmland, a senior official has said.

Minister Basuki Hadimulyono said a total of 85,500 ha of land in the area already functioned as farmland so the ministry only needed to clear 79,500 ha of scrubland for the development. The project aims to boost productivity by 2 tons of rice for each ha of land.

“We will start developing the land this year until 2022. This project is our second-highest priority after the development of the National Strategic Tourist Areas [KSPN],” he said during an online video conference on Tuesday.


He further said the land designated for the project was alluvial and not peatland, even though it was previously used in the government’s Peatland Development Project (PLG).

The ministry will require Rp1.05 trillion (US$74.5 million) to build the project’s irrigation system, according to Basuki, and the development project will be carried out in conjunction with the State-Owned Enterprise Ministry through an investment scheme.

“We will handle the irrigation system rehabilitation program on this former PLG land,” he said.

Government data presented by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on April 28 showed that over 20 provinces faced shortages of staple foods, such as garlic, sugar, chilis and eggs, making food security one of his administration’s priorities.

However, Agrarian Reform Consortium (KPA) secretary-general Dewi Kartika said the government’s botched agrarian reform program was to blame for the shortages as vast plots of farmland were constantly being encroached on by mining concessions and corporate plantations.

Agrarian reform was among the National Priority Programs pushed by Jokowi’s first-term administration in an effort to better distribute development and improve the quality of people’s lives.

It includes programs that are expected to alleviate poverty in villages, improve the country’s food security and land production, acknowledge ownership rights over land owned by individuals, the state and the general public, including land utilization in the popular interest.

“According to National Land Agency data, our farmland shrank by 650,000 ha in 2018. Much of this was converted to be used by other business sectors such as palm oil, natural resources extraction and infrastructure,” Dwi said in May.

She added that she feared the government’s plan to clear 600,000 ha of peatland in Central Kalimantan would yield the same result as a similar measure taken under former president Soeharto, which ended up leading to crop failures and subsequent food shortages.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ntral-kalimantan-for-food-estate-program.html

@Viva_Viet


----------



## Indos

*Pertamina loses partners, eyes new investors for refinery megaprojects*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, June 9, 2020 / 07:04 pm 





Through the Refinery Development Master Plan (RDMP) project, state-owned oil and gas holding company Pertamina will increase the capacity of its Balikpapan refinery by around 38 percent. (Courtesy of Pertamina/.)


State-owned oil giant Pertamina is scouting for new partners to develop multibillion dollar oil refineries in Indonesia after its previous partners, from Saudi Aramco to Oman’s Overseas Oil and Gas LLC (OOG), pulled out.

Pertamina recently signed deals with Taiwanese petrochemical giant CPC and a South Korean consortium to develop the Balongan and Tuban refineries respectively. It is eyeing other companies from various countries for other refineries, according to company spokesperson Fajriyah Usman.

The refineries, once completed, are expected to double Indonesia’s fuel output, enabling Pertamina to meet the country’s growing transportation fuel demand without raising fuel imports, a major contributor to the nation’s trade deficit.


“None of these refineries have been removed [from the National Strategic Projects] and all of them are on track,” Fajriyah said on June 5. Projects listed under the National Strategic Projects are eligible for government aid, providing an incentive for investment.

Indonesia has set a goal to process more resources domestically to boost export revenue and narrow the nation’s current account deficit, which continues to weigh down the economy. Fajriyah and Pertamina megaprojects and petrochemical director Ignatius “Lete” Tallulembang, the man who oversees the refinery projects, shared updates from the national strategic projects.

*Cilacap refinery*

The five-year partnership between Saudi Arabia’s national oil company, Aramco, and Pertamina officially ended, allowing the latter to move forward in expanding its refinery in Cilacap, Central Java.

Lete said on June 5 that Aramco sent the partnership cancellation letter on April 21. The two companies had disagreed over the refinery’s value.

Thus, Pertamina sent on May 22 an offer to United Arab Emirates oil company Adnoc to replace Aramco in developing Cilacap. While waiting for a response, Pertamina plans to focus on developing the biofuel refinery facility within the Cilacap compound.

“The land is settled. We will look for opportunities to build what we can while waiting for a new partner,” he said.

Aramco declined to comment. Adnoc did not respond to queries from_ The Jakarta Post._

*Bontang refinery*

Development of the Bontang refinery in East Kalimantan has been put on hold while Pertamina looks for a new partner after its partnership agreement expired in December last year with Omani energy firm OOG. The project faced land acquisition issues.

“We will put in on hold. We will study the supply and demand again. Once that’s clear, we will talk to stakeholders,” said Lete.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan said in December last year his office was looking at UAE oil companies Mubadala and Adnoc to replace OOG in developing Bontang.

Read also: Pertamina mulls relocating multibillion-dollar project to Sumatra over land issue

*Balikpapan refinery*

The Balikpapan refinery, which is the only project to have begun construction, reached 17 percent completion as of May 24, with pipes and valves on site, according to Pertamina.

Lete said the project, located in East Kalimantan with 5,300 workers under employment, would continue despite supply chain problems due to lockdowns around the world as countries work to contain COVID-19.

“Based on the current progress, the expected completion date is still as initially planned; mid-2023,” he said.

*Balongan refinery*

The first phase of the three-phase Balongan refinery expansion project in West Java would be completed in 2022, the earliest among all refinery projects, said Lete.

Pertamina signed on June 5 a deal with its Taiwanese counterpart CPC to develop the third phase of the Balongan facility, which is an $8 billion petrochemical plant slated for operation in 2026.

Pertamina president director Nicke Widyawati said Friday the project could help Pertamina become “a major petrochemical business player in the Asia-Pacific” over the next 10 years.

The facility is expected to produce 1 million tons of ethylene each year. Ethylene, like most petrochemicals, is predominantly used to make plastic products.

CPC vice president JZ Fang said the project’s total value was NT$250 billion (US$8.36 billion), as reported by Taiwanese media outlets.

He also said CPC and Pertamina would hold a 45 percent stake each with the remaining 10 percent reserved for potential investors.

*Tuban* *refinery*

Pertamina has continued to struggle with land-related issues over a refinery in Tuban, East Java.

The oil company secured all 328 hectares of land owned by the Environment and Forestry Ministry as of May 11 and completed 86 percent of its coastline restoration program as of May 23.

Lete said Pertamina had also purchased 37 percent of 384 ha of privately owned land in the project site with plans to purchase the remaining 63 percent by the third quarter.

“The engineering design goes on but was slightly affected by the [social restrictions], resulting in a slight slowdown in progress,” he said.

*Dumai refinery*

Pertamina signed on May 22 a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indonesian state construction firm PT Nindya Karya and a South Korean consortium to look into a $1.5 billion refinery expansion in Dumai, Riau.

“This is still a very early stage deal. It’s a non-binding MoU,” Lete said on Friday.

Read also: Pertamina, South Korean consortium to develop Dumai refinery

He said Pertamina was also in talks with United States energy firm ConocoPhillips to produce a methanol gas processing facility in Dumai.

*Plaju refinery*

The Plaju refinery, which is set to specialize in producing palm oil-based biofuels, is at its basic engineering design phase.

Pertamina also plans to experiment producing bioavtur (aviation fuel), biogasoline and biodiesel in the Plaju refinery, located in South Sumatra, this year.

“We will conduct efficiency and modernization measures but we will focus first on developing the biorefinery,” said Lete.

Pertamina and Italian oil company Eni recently ended their partnership to develop the Plaju refinery. The two companies faced complications related to the European Union’s palm oil standards, which are more stringent than Indonesia’s standards due to deforestation concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> *Government to develop 165,000 hectares land in Central Kalimantan for food-estate program*
> 
> Mardika Parama
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Thu, June 11, 2020 / 08:32 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmers harvest rice using a new machine in Sleman, Yogyakarta on April 1. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has instructed the Public Works and Housing Ministry to expand the government’s food-estate program by developing 165,000 hectares of land in Pulang Pisau regency, Central Kalimantan, into farmland. (JP/Tarko Sudiarno)
> 
> President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has instructed the Public Works and Housing Ministry to expand the government’s food-estate program by developing 165,000 hectares of land in Pulang Pisau regency, Central Kalimantan, into farmland, a senior official has said.
> 
> Minister Basuki Hadimulyono said a total of 85,500 ha of land in the area already functioned as farmland so the ministry only needed to clear 79,500 ha of scrubland for the development. The project aims to boost productivity by 2 tons of rice for each ha of land.
> 
> “We will start developing the land this year until 2022. This project is our second-highest priority after the development of the National Strategic Tourist Areas [KSPN],” he said during an online video conference on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> He further said the land designated for the project was alluvial and not peatland, even though it was previously used in the government’s Peatland Development Project (PLG).
> 
> The ministry will require Rp1.05 trillion (US$74.5 million) to build the project’s irrigation system, according to Basuki, and the development project will be carried out in conjunction with the State-Owned Enterprise Ministry through an investment scheme.
> 
> “We will handle the irrigation system rehabilitation program on this former PLG land,” he said.
> 
> Government data presented by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on April 28 showed that over 20 provinces faced shortages of staple foods, such as garlic, sugar, chilis and eggs, making food security one of his administration’s priorities.
> 
> However, Agrarian Reform Consortium (KPA) secretary-general Dewi Kartika said the government’s botched agrarian reform program was to blame for the shortages as vast plots of farmland were constantly being encroached on by mining concessions and corporate plantations.
> 
> Agrarian reform was among the National Priority Programs pushed by Jokowi’s first-term administration in an effort to better distribute development and improve the quality of people’s lives.
> 
> It includes programs that are expected to alleviate poverty in villages, improve the country’s food security and land production, acknowledge ownership rights over land owned by individuals, the state and the general public, including land utilization in the popular interest.
> 
> “According to National Land Agency data, our farmland shrank by 650,000 ha in 2018. Much of this was converted to be used by other business sectors such as palm oil, natural resources extraction and infrastructure,” Dwi said in May.
> 
> She added that she feared the government’s plan to clear 600,000 ha of peatland in Central Kalimantan would yield the same result as a similar measure taken under former president Soeharto, which ended up leading to crop failures and subsequent food shortages.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ntral-kalimantan-for-food-estate-program.html
> 
> @Viva_Viet


Glad the gov is pursuing food security using the Food Estate system. The irrigations need to be properly constructed and maintained or we'll end up with more flooding.

Hopefully the gov can coordinate it well and it doesn't end up getting "repurposed" for other uses.





Indos said:


> *Pertamina loses partners, eyes new investors for refinery megaprojects*
> 
> Norman Harsono
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Tue, June 9, 2020 / 07:04 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through the Refinery Development Master Plan (RDMP) project, state-owned oil and gas holding company Pertamina will increase the capacity of its Balikpapan refinery by around 38 percent. (Courtesy of Pertamina/.)
> 
> 
> State-owned oil giant Pertamina is scouting for new partners to develop multibillion dollar oil refineries in Indonesia after its previous partners, from Saudi Aramco to Oman’s Overseas Oil and Gas LLC (OOG), pulled out.
> 
> Pertamina recently signed deals with Taiwanese petrochemical giant CPC and a South Korean consortium to develop the Balongan and Tuban refineries respectively. It is eyeing other companies from various countries for other refineries, according to company spokesperson Fajriyah Usman.
> 
> The refineries, once completed, are expected to double Indonesia’s fuel output, enabling Pertamina to meet the country’s growing transportation fuel demand without raising fuel imports, a major contributor to the nation’s trade deficit.
> 
> 
> “None of these refineries have been removed [from the National Strategic Projects] and all of them are on track,” Fajriyah said on June 5. Projects listed under the National Strategic Projects are eligible for government aid, providing an incentive for investment.
> 
> Indonesia has set a goal to process more resources domestically to boost export revenue and narrow the nation’s current account deficit, which continues to weigh down the economy. Fajriyah and Pertamina megaprojects and petrochemical director Ignatius “Lete” Tallulembang, the man who oversees the refinery projects, shared updates from the national strategic projects.
> 
> *Cilacap refinery*
> 
> The five-year partnership between Saudi Arabia’s national oil company, Aramco, and Pertamina officially ended, allowing the latter to move forward in expanding its refinery in Cilacap, Central Java.
> 
> Lete said on June 5 that Aramco sent the partnership cancellation letter on April 21. The two companies had disagreed over the refinery’s value.
> 
> Thus, Pertamina sent on May 22 an offer to United Arab Emirates oil company Adnoc to replace Aramco in developing Cilacap. While waiting for a response, Pertamina plans to focus on developing the biofuel refinery facility within the Cilacap compound.
> 
> “The land is settled. We will look for opportunities to build what we can while waiting for a new partner,” he said.
> 
> Aramco declined to comment. Adnoc did not respond to queries from_ The Jakarta Post._
> 
> *Bontang refinery*
> 
> Development of the Bontang refinery in East Kalimantan has been put on hold while Pertamina looks for a new partner after its partnership agreement expired in December last year with Omani energy firm OOG. The project faced land acquisition issues.
> 
> “We will put in on hold. We will study the supply and demand again. Once that’s clear, we will talk to stakeholders,” said Lete.
> 
> Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan said in December last year his office was looking at UAE oil companies Mubadala and Adnoc to replace OOG in developing Bontang.
> 
> Read also: Pertamina mulls relocating multibillion-dollar project to Sumatra over land issue
> 
> *Balikpapan refinery*
> 
> The Balikpapan refinery, which is the only project to have begun construction, reached 17 percent completion as of May 24, with pipes and valves on site, according to Pertamina.
> 
> Lete said the project, located in East Kalimantan with 5,300 workers under employment, would continue despite supply chain problems due to lockdowns around the world as countries work to contain COVID-19.
> 
> “Based on the current progress, the expected completion date is still as initially planned; mid-2023,” he said.
> 
> *Balongan refinery*
> 
> The first phase of the three-phase Balongan refinery expansion project in West Java would be completed in 2022, the earliest among all refinery projects, said Lete.
> 
> Pertamina signed on June 5 a deal with its Taiwanese counterpart CPC to develop the third phase of the Balongan facility, which is an $8 billion petrochemical plant slated for operation in 2026.
> 
> Pertamina president director Nicke Widyawati said Friday the project could help Pertamina become “a major petrochemical business player in the Asia-Pacific” over the next 10 years.
> 
> The facility is expected to produce 1 million tons of ethylene each year. Ethylene, like most petrochemicals, is predominantly used to make plastic products.
> 
> CPC vice president JZ Fang said the project’s total value was NT$250 billion (US$8.36 billion), as reported by Taiwanese media outlets.
> 
> He also said CPC and Pertamina would hold a 45 percent stake each with the remaining 10 percent reserved for potential investors.
> 
> *Tuban* *refinery*
> 
> Pertamina has continued to struggle with land-related issues over a refinery in Tuban, East Java.
> 
> The oil company secured all 328 hectares of land owned by the Environment and Forestry Ministry as of May 11 and completed 86 percent of its coastline restoration program as of May 23.
> 
> Lete said Pertamina had also purchased 37 percent of 384 ha of privately owned land in the project site with plans to purchase the remaining 63 percent by the third quarter.
> 
> “The engineering design goes on but was slightly affected by the [social restrictions], resulting in a slight slowdown in progress,” he said.
> 
> *Dumai refinery*
> 
> Pertamina signed on May 22 a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indonesian state construction firm PT Nindya Karya and a South Korean consortium to look into a $1.5 billion refinery expansion in Dumai, Riau.
> 
> “This is still a very early stage deal. It’s a non-binding MoU,” Lete said on Friday.
> 
> Read also: Pertamina, South Korean consortium to develop Dumai refinery
> 
> He said Pertamina was also in talks with United States energy firm ConocoPhillips to produce a methanol gas processing facility in Dumai.
> 
> *Plaju refinery*
> 
> The Plaju refinery, which is set to specialize in producing palm oil-based biofuels, is at its basic engineering design phase.
> 
> Pertamina also plans to experiment producing bioavtur (aviation fuel), biogasoline and biodiesel in the Plaju refinery, located in South Sumatra, this year.
> 
> “We will conduct efficiency and modernization measures but we will focus first on developing the biorefinery,” said Lete.
> 
> Pertamina and Italian oil company Eni recently ended their partnership to develop the Plaju refinery. The two companies faced complications related to the European Union’s palm oil standards, which are more stringent than Indonesia’s standards due to deforestation concerns.



In short, avoid EU partners for anything related to energy because of palm oil... and avoid Saudi Arabia because their requested profit margins are simply disadvantageous to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Glad the gov is pursuing food security using the Food Estate system. The irrigations need to be properly constructed and maintained or we'll end up with more flooding.
> 
> Hopefully the gov can coordinate it well and it doesn't end up getting "repurposed" for other uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, avoid EU partners for anything related to energy because of palm oil... and avoid Saudi Arabia because their requested profit margins are simply disadvantageous to us.



Borneo is not suited for food farm estates, Papua soil is much more promising especially around Baliem valley. Heck even Sulawesi is much better than Borneo. Borneo largely comprised of peatland and swampy soil, there is a lot hussle to make them suited to planted something like rices or maize and thats a very expensive undertaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> Indonesian government appointed female spoke person for Covid 19 task force. I think it will be a good addition since we only have one spoke person for the task previously who is Ahmad Heriyanto. Ahmad Heriyanto never got a single holiday since the task force is created in early March. The new additional spoke person is Dr Reisa Broto Asmoro.



Good choice . @jamahir will say she can fatten up a bit though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> Good choice . @jamahir will say she can fatten up a bit though


 
The reason government assigned her IMO is to increase the viewer so that information and awareness can be further spread. I believe more men will watch the daily Covid up date now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> I believe more men will watch the daily Covid up date now



Oh guaranteed 100% hehe. Smart govt!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

State owned electronic company, PT LEN Industry, has been producing their ventilators


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> Good choice . @jamahir will say she can fatten up a bit though



Yes, that and she should not use that suit and instead wear a frock or a shirt.


----------



## Indos

With this Covid 19 outbreak, I hope my country can still reach 3,2 trillion USD nominal GDP in 2034. Insha Allah.






Vietnamese economy will likely make them a middle power in ASEAN in 2034 if the projection is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia park to spearhead bid to lure China supply chains*

Maikel Jefriando and Gayatri Suroyo
Reuters

Jakarta / Fri, June 12, 2020 / 10:06 am 






Workers sew personal protective equipment (PPE) at a PT Kasih Karunia Sejati factory in Malang, East Java, on April 20. Indonesia plans to build one of its largest industrial parks on the north coast of Java island in a renewed drive to attract manufacturers relocating out of China as Southeast Asia’s biggest economy comes out of a coronavirus-induced lockdown. (JP/ Aman Rochman)


Indonesia plans to build one of its largest industrial parks on the north coast of Java island in a renewed drive to attract manufacturers relocating out of China as Southeast Asia’s biggest economy comes out of a coronavirus-induced lockdown.

Yet, despite its low wages and huge domestic market Indonesia must overcome decades-old hurdles including red tape, rigid labour laws, and poor infrastructure to be able to move up the global manufacturing value chain.

This time, in its quest to emulate rivals such as Vietnam, the government has shown serious intent in bringing about change and is aiming to pass an ambitious ‘omnibus’ bill later this year to address some of the pressing foreign investor concerns.


At the same time it is pushing ahead with plans for a 4,000- hectare (9,884-acre) industrial park, an area equivalent to more than 5,000 football fields, in Brebes, Central Java - mainly targeting supply chains relocating out of China.

“This is a pilot project for Indonesia on how we can attract global investors heading out of China,” said Ahmad Fauzie Nur, chief operating officer of PT Kawasan Industri Wijayakusuma, the state company due to operate the park.

In a bid to avoid problems securing land, the government would use a law to acquire land cheaply and ensure low rents at the park, said Fauzie Nur.

Taiwan’s Foxconn Technology Group had reportedly been interested in building a factory in Indonesia in 2014 but scrapped plans due to land issues.

The proposed park is located 270 km (168 miles) east of Jakarta in an area dotted with fish and shrimp farms and already has a road link to the capital and two nearby ports.

The area’s low minimum wage of 1.9 million rupiah (US$135.14) a month is another selling point, said Fauzie Nur, who believes the park can compete with Vietnam and Thailand, the region’s winners in attracting investors during the United States-China trade war.

An official at Indonesia’s investment and maritime affairs ministry estimated the park’s first phase would cost 3.8 trillion rupiah ($275 million).

*Omnibus law*

In the wake of the US-China trade tensions and the pandemic, companies have recognized that in the past 25 years they had become too reliant on China, said Yose Rizal Damuri, an economist at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies, a think-tank.

Damuri said while companies are likely to decide on restructuring supply chains by next year, Indonesia should “be ready before that as they are already making preparations.”

In recent years, Indonesia has attracted foreign funds in mainly resources, tech and other sectors such as warehousing and logistics, but not so much in manufacturing.

President Joko Widodo last year told his cabinet “we have a problem” with our investment climate, citing an internal World Bank report that out of 33 companies relocating from China 23 had chosen Vietnam while others picked Malaysia, Thailand and Cambodia. None came to Indonesia.

In response, Widodo has prepared a flagship “omnibus” bill to replace around 80 overlapping regulations hampering business, and improve the overall investment climate, but the pandemic has slowed parliamentary deliberation.

Lin Neumann, managing director of the American Chamber of Commerce Indonesia, welcomed any incentives the park and new infrastructure offered but highlighted the importance of passing the bill, as well as opening up more protected sectors to foreign investment.

“The omnibus bill should impact the entire economy. That means the investment climate could change nationwide,” said Neumann.

Barring any changes, Fauzie Nur said the park’s first stage should be completed by next year.

“We can’t just be onlookers all the time.”

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...pearhead-bid-to-lure-china-supply-chains.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

* Indonesia Claims Five Drug Combinations Effectively Reduce Novel Coronavirus *
BY :TARA MARCHELIN

JUNE 12, 2020

*Jakarta*. Researchers from Airlangga University, Government’s Covid-19 Task Force, and State Intelligence Agency (BIN) have claimed to have found combinations of medicine that effectively reduce the number of Sars-Cov-2, the coronavirus that causees Covid-19 disease, in the human body.

The researchers have submitted the result to several scientific journals for peer review. 

“We have been conducting research on medicine combination regiment and two kinds of stem cells that quite good for eliminating the virus. We use the Sars-Cov-2 virus from Indonesia,” Purwati, the head of Airlangga University’s Stem Cell Research and Development Center, said on Friday.

Purwati said the first medicine combination comprises of Lopinavir, Ritonavir, and Azithromycin. The second combination includes of Lopinavir, Ritonavir, and Doxycycline. The third combination includes of Lopinavir, Ritonavir, and Clarithromycin. The fourth combination comprises of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin. Meanwhile, the fifth combination comprises of Hydroxychloroquine and Doxycycline

“We have observed those combinations gradually from 24 hours, 48 hours, and 72 hours and it showed that the number of viruses lowered from hundreds of thousands to undetected,” she said in a virtual press conference.

Purwati said the researchers examined 14 medicine regiments in total, but only found that were effective against the novel coronavirus.

She also explained the researchers decided to use a combination regiment because it has better potency and effectiveness than the single regiment.

“The combination regiment also requires less dosage, one-fifth to one-third of the normal dosage, thus decrease the medicine toxicity in a healthy body,” Purwati added.

Purwati said the medicines used in the combinations are the ones that already in the market. The medication, she said, has been through various testing of National Drug and Food Control Agency (BPOM) such as in-vitro testing, animal testing, and post-marketing drug testing and obtained circulation permit.

She said the researchers had ensured the medicine compound safety through several steps.

“First, we ensure whether the medicine contained toxic or not. Second, we observe the medicine’s capability to kill the virus. Third, we check the medicine’s effectiveness and how long the effects could last. We also check the medicine’s inflammatory and anti-inflammatory factors,” Purwati said.

Aside from that, Airlangga University, Government’s Covid-19 Task Force and State Intelligence Agency have run research on two kinds of stem cells, natural-killer cell and hematopoietic cell.

“Based on the observation, the natural-killer cell and the hematopoietic cell can inactivate 80 percent to 90 percent of the virus within 48 hours to 72 hours,” Purwati said.

She said the cells had been taken from the patient’s blood with a breeding time of 3 to 4 days for hematopoietic cell and 7 to 14 days for the natural-killer cell. Purwanti said, for preventive settings, the natural-killer cell can last for approximately four months.

“We hope what we have been doing with the Covid-19 Task Force and BIN can be useful for Indonesia and the world. We have also disseminated this research by submitting seven journals about this research,” Purwati said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indone...inations-effectively-reduce-novel-coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

We score another trade surplus, Alhamdulillah. 

*Indonesia's exports, imports nosedive in May as COVID-19 restrictions hit trade*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, June 15, 2020 / 02:30 pm





Time to dwell: A vessel anchors at Tanjung Priok container terminal in North Jakarta in November 2019. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)


Indonesia booked a trade surplus of US$2.09 billion in May as imports fell steeper than the export slump against the backdrop of social restrictions worldwide and supply chain disruption, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced Monday.

Exports plunged 28.95 percent year-on-year (yoy) in May to $10.53 billion, the lowest since July 2016, due to falling exports of coal, coffee, palm oil, as well as oil and gas, according to BPS data . 

Meanwhile, imports fell even faster by 42.2 percent to $8.44 billion, the lowest since 2009, due to weak domestic demand for consumer goods, raw materials and capital goods.


“Economic development has not been good around the world,” said BPS head Suhariyanto during a news conference. “We are seeing weaker purchasing power, lockdowns, as well as economic contraction for our trading partners, which all have an impact on our trade balance.”

The country’s oil and gas exports declined 42.6 percent yoy to $650 million, while exports of mining products fell 38 percent yoy to $1.33 billion. Exports of manufactured goods dropped nearly 26 percent to $8.31 billion in May.

Imports of consumer goods shrank nearly 40 percent to $930 million due to fewer purchases of air conditioners and washing machines, among other items. Imports of raw materials plummeted 43 percent to $6.11 billion, while imports of capital goods shrank 40 percent to $1.39 billion.

From January to May, the country booked $64.46 billion in exports, a decrease of 5.96 percent, while imports amounted to $60.15 billion from January to May, a 15.5 percent yoy decrease.

Indonesia recorded a trade surplus of $4.31 billion during the first five months of the year, compared to a deficit of $2.68 billion in the same period last year.

Several countries, including China, the United States and Japan, among others, remain Indonesia’s largest trading partners. 

Lockdowns and social distancing measures associated with the coronavirus pandemic have sapped global commerce and growth, disrupted supply chains and closed factories and stores.

Several regions in Indonesia have implemented large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) to curb the spread of the virus, forcing businesses to close and people to stay home. 

This has reined in consumer spending as people are worried about job prospects and have become pessimistic about economic prospects, according to a consumer confidence index survey published by Bank Indonesia on Friday.

The World Trade Organization (WTO) projected that global trade would shrink between 13 and 32 percent as the economic impact of the health crisis remained uncertain.

The WTO has forecast a rebound in the 2021 global goods trade of between 21 and 24 percent, depending largely on the duration of the outbreak and the effectiveness of policy responses.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...n-may-as-covid-19-restrictions-hit-trade.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> We score another trade surplus, Alhamdulillah.
> 
> *Indonesia's exports, imports nosedive in May as COVID-19 restrictions hit trade*
> 
> Adrian Wail Akhlas
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Mon, June 15, 2020 / 02:30 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to dwell: A vessel anchors at Tanjung Priok container terminal in North Jakarta in November 2019. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
> 
> 
> Indonesia booked a trade surplus of US$2.09 billion in May as imports fell steeper than the export slump against the backdrop of social restrictions worldwide and supply chain disruption, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced Monday.
> 
> Exports plunged 28.95 percent year-on-year (yoy) in May to $10.53 billion, the lowest since July 2016, due to falling exports of coal, coffee, palm oil, as well as oil and gas, according to BPS data .
> 
> Meanwhile, imports fell even faster by 42.2 percent to $8.44 billion, the lowest since 2009, due to weak domestic demand for consumer goods, raw materials and capital goods.
> 
> 
> “Economic development has not been good around the world,” said BPS head Suhariyanto during a news conference. “We are seeing weaker purchasing power, lockdowns, as well as economic contraction for our trading partners, which all have an impact on our trade balance.”
> 
> The country’s oil and gas exports declined 42.6 percent yoy to $650 million, while exports of mining products fell 38 percent yoy to $1.33 billion. Exports of manufactured goods dropped nearly 26 percent to $8.31 billion in May.
> 
> Imports of consumer goods shrank nearly 40 percent to $930 million due to fewer purchases of air conditioners and washing machines, among other items. Imports of raw materials plummeted 43 percent to $6.11 billion, while imports of capital goods shrank 40 percent to $1.39 billion.
> 
> From January to May, the country booked $64.46 billion in exports, a decrease of 5.96 percent, while imports amounted to $60.15 billion from January to May, a 15.5 percent yoy decrease.
> 
> Indonesia recorded a trade surplus of $4.31 billion during the first five months of the year, compared to a deficit of $2.68 billion in the same period last year.
> 
> Several countries, including China, the United States and Japan, among others, remain Indonesia’s largest trading partners.
> 
> Lockdowns and social distancing measures associated with the coronavirus pandemic have sapped global commerce and growth, disrupted supply chains and closed factories and stores.
> 
> Several regions in Indonesia have implemented large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) to curb the spread of the virus, forcing businesses to close and people to stay home.
> 
> This has reined in consumer spending as people are worried about job prospects and have become pessimistic about economic prospects, according to a consumer confidence index survey published by Bank Indonesia on Friday.
> 
> The World Trade Organization (WTO) projected that global trade would shrink between 13 and 32 percent as the economic impact of the health crisis remained uncertain.
> 
> The WTO has forecast a rebound in the 2021 global goods trade of between 21 and 24 percent, depending largely on the duration of the outbreak and the effectiveness of policy responses.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...n-may-as-covid-19-restrictions-hit-trade.html



It's not for a totally good and sustainable reason though. We must let economy get back to near 100% situation to adjudge what really its like etc.

Both India and Indonesia must continue to reform their economies and attract more investments and capital to be able to really export much more than they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> It's not for a totally good and sustainable reason though. We must let economy get back to near 100% situation to adjudge what really its like etc.
> 
> Both India and Indonesia must continue to reform their economies and attract more investments and capital to be able to really export much more than they do.



This, contraction in export and import indicated there is something ill about economy situation and in this case is global crisis caused by pandemic covid 19.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> It's not for a totally good and sustainable reason though. We must let economy get back to near 100% situation to adjudge what really its like etc.
> 
> Both India and Indonesia must continue to reform their economies and attract more investments and capital to be able to really export much more than they do.



Thats right, but regardless of that fact, in this abnormal situation we need to have a strong currency. It will be so devastating if we have weak Rupiah during the outbreak. So this trade surplus is really a bless for Indonesian economy during this difficult time. We still remember on how Rupiah can even reach Rp 16.000 per USD or lost about 2000 points from Rp 13.500 during the first weeks of the outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Pertamina enlists Krakatau Steel as supplier for Rokan Block*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, June 17, 2020 / 02:34 pm 





A worker walks past metal coils in a warehouse in this undated photo. State-owned energy giant Pertamina has enlisted fellow state-owned company Krakatau Steel to supply metal sheet coils for the former’s project in the Rokan oil and gas block in Riau. (PGN/PGN)


State-owned energy giant Pertamina has enlisted fellow state-owned company Krakatau Steel to supply metal sheet coils for the former’s project in the Rokan oil and gas block in Riau.

Pertamina, through subsidiary Pertamina Gas (Pertagas), signed on Tuesday a deal with Krakatau Steel, the country’s largest steelmaker, to purchase 53,600 metric tons of hot rolled coil (HRC) steel, which will be turned into 370 kilometers of piping for the project.

Read also: SOE Ministry slashes Pertamina’s board of directors to refocus business


Pertagas president director Wiko Migantoro said the deal was a means of using more locally made components within the Rokan Block, which is Indonesia’s second-most productive oil block.

“This is mainly an effort to create synergy among state-owned enterprises and their subsidiaries in key national projects,” he said in a joint statement, adding that the deal would cut pipe purchasing costs by 16 percent.

Indonesia, through Pertamina, is set to nationalize the Rokan Block next year. The area is currently operated by United States-based Chevron.

Read also: Pertamina loses partners, eyes new investors for refinery megaprojects

The country expects Pertamina’s takeover to maintain block production levels, which saw a landmark decline of 9.2 percent year-on-year to 190,131 barrels per day in 2019. Prior to 2019, the Rokan Block was Indonesia’s most productive oil block.

“We guarantee punctuality on the lead time of 4-6 months, so that this project can be finished on time and with quality,” said Krakatau Steel president director Silmy Karim.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...akatau-steel-as-supplier-for-rokan-block.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Govt revokes export ban on PPE amid oversupply*

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Wed, June 17, 2020 / 03:08 pm





Fire and Rescue Agency personnel wear bright red hazmat suits as they disinfect Istiqlal Mosque in Central Jakarta on Wednesday, in preparation for gradually transitioning the capital out of the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) over the month of June. JP/Donny Fernando (JP/Donny Fernando) 

The Trade Ministry has lifted an export ban on personal protective equipment (PPE) amid oversupply in national production as it seeks to restore exports hard hit by the COVID-19 economic crisis.

Ministerial Regulation No. 57/2020, issued by Trade Minister Agus Suparmanto on Tuesday, will allow manufacturers to export surgical masks, N-95 masks, coveralls, surgical gowns and raw material to make face masks, thereby annulling the previous ban that had been imposed to ensure domestic supplies during the pandemic.

Manufacturers can apply for the export permit via the government’s export-import online licensing system Indonesia National Single Window (INSW). They will then be required to provide documents such as a business permit, six-month export plan and statement to prove that they have stocks to meet domestic demand, in order to be granted export approval.

“This trade ministry regulation that I have signed and that is currently undergoing the legislation process at the Law and Human Rights Ministry aims to spur national economic growth, particularly for manufacturing, and improve our export performance amid the COVID-19 pandemic,” the minister was quoted as saying in a statement on Tuesday.

The country’s exports have fallen by 28.95 percent year-on-year (yoy) in May to US$10.53 billion, the lowest level since July 2016, due to reduced shipments of coal, coffee, palm oil, as well as oil and gas.

Meanwhile, textile manufacturers, who are suffering from dwindling demand due to the pandemic, have switched to produce PPE products, leading to an oversupply of the domestic production.

For example, Indonesia’s production capacity of surgical mask has more than doubled to 394 million per month in April compared with the pre-pandemic level, according to an estimate by the Industry Ministry. The supply is expected to exceed domestic consumption by 2 million this year.

Meanwhile, manufacturers can now produce 54 million coveralls a month, dwarfing the pre-pandemic figure of 1 million per month.

Read also: PPE production soars but quality, distribution issues remain

Agus said the now-defunct export ban under Trade Ministery Regulation No. 23/2020 in part made the excessive medical supplies possible. The regulation had been put in place to ensure national demand for PPE during the ongoing health crisis was met.

In the early days of the COVID-19 pandemic, prices of face masks skyrocketed in several parts of the country as people stockpiled protective supplies, such as masks and hand sanitizer, to protect themselves from the virus.

“The temporary ban had a positive impact on an excessive supply of antiseptic,” Agus said. “With the issuance of this trade ministry regulation, we hope that it will provide certainty for medical equipment manufacturers in Indonesia.”

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/06/17/govt-revokes-export-ban-on-ppe-amid-oversupply.html


----------



## Bungaterakhir

#snapshots
One of Indonesia's biggest ports in the future.⁣ Standing strong above 64.6Ha of land, Patimban will later connecting the production center with a distribution channel to reduce logistic costs.
















RIP 7-Eleven

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Bungaterakhir said:


> #snapshots
> One of Indonesia's biggest ports in the future.⁣ Standing strong above 64.6Ha of land, Patimban will later connecting the production center with a distribution channel to reduce logistic costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP 7-Eleven



Nice, no need to go to Jakarta port (Tanjung Priok port). Very helpful to industrialize West Java further and ease the burden of Tanjung Priok port.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia working on $1b solar-driven green economic recovery scheme*

Norman Harsono

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, June 19, 2020 / 12:44 pm
A worker inspects solar panels at a 600 kWp solar power plant on Gili Trawangan Island in Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara, in this undated photo. A think tank and the government are working on an ambitious billion-dollar plan to recover Indonesia’s virus-ridden economy by installing thousands of rooftop solar panels. (PLN/PLN) 

A think tank and the government are working on an ambitious billion-dollar plan to recover Indonesia’s virus-ridden economy by installing thousands of rooftop solar panels.

The scheme ultimately entails installing panels with a combined capacity of 1 gigawatt of peak power GWp) a year for millions of Indonesia’s poorest households over the next four to five years. The scheme, dubbed the Solar Archipelago (Surya Nusantara) plan, is expected to cost Rp 15 trillion (US$1.07 billion) annually. 

Local think tank Institute for Essential Services Reform (IESR), which initiated the plan, estimates the scheme will generate up to 22,000 jobs from installing the panels and save the government billions of dollars in electricity subsidies. 


Cutting back subsidies is particularly attractive for the cash-strapped Indonesian government, namely the Energy and Mineral Resources and the Finance Ministry’s Fiscal Policy Agency (BKF), both of whom are working to develop the scheme.

“We expect implementation to start next year, but preparations must begin from today,” IESR executive director Fabby Tumiwa told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday.

Fabby, who is also a member of the Indonesian Solar Energy Association (AESI), said much work remained, including training new panel installers via a government training program. Indonesia currently lacks the manpower to install one GWp of panels each year.

He said the project would “realistically” kick off with 100-200 megawatt (MW) in Nusa Tenggara and Bali in its first year. Those provinces have the highest electricity supply costs (BPP) in Indonesia.

Energy analysts globally are calling for governments to invest in green technology as countries begin disbursing billions of dollars in post-COVID-19 economic recovery schemes. 

The analysts argue that such investments could stimulate growth and create jobs without sacrificing environmental commitments.

“The period after the COVID-19 crisis could determine whether the world meets or misses the emissions goals of the 2015 Paris Agreement,” said consultancy McKinsey & Company in an article on May 27.

Indonesia, a signatory of the landmark Paris Agreement, has pledged to make solar contribute 5.7 percent of the country’s power by 2025, yet solar only contributed 0.1 percent last year.

The Indonesian government has budgeted Rp 695.2 trillion in economic recovery funds, slated for healthcare system, social safety nets, incentives for small businesses and job creation, among other things, but there is no specific mention of renewable energy.

“To put that money back into coal would be a mistake,” Rudolf Rauch, renewable energy program coordinator of the GIZ, Germany’s federal enterprise for international cooperation, told the Post on Monday.

Rauch commended the green economic recovery plan but pointed out that Indonesia lacked the manpower to “just jump” into installing 1GWp of panels. He suggested that the government start by installing 200 MW in the first year, then double the figure every following year.

The Energy ministry’s renewables director Harris said the ministry was in talks with the BKF over the plan. He also expected the scheme to create local employment opportunities and grow the domestic solar industry.

“Everyone can benefit, and the government can save on long-term subsidies,” Harris said.

The government has allocated Rp 97.42 trillion for this year’s energy subsidy, according to Presidential Regulation (Perpres) No. 54/2020 on the 2020 state budget revision. However, Finance Ministry Fiscal Policy Agency head Febrio Nathan Kacaribu said earlier this month that the energy subsidy budget had been lowered to Rp 92.2 trillion following the plunge in oil prices.

Indonesia currently has 31 million households eligible for electricity subsidies. The government spent Rp52.7 trillion on subsidies for those homes last year.

BKF special advisor Joko Tri Hariyanto said the agency was trying to diversify the green economic recovery program’s funding, such as by adding government debt papers (SUN) and sharia-compliant bonds (sukuk), instead of fully relying on the state budget (APBN), as IESR initially planned.

The BKF is currently awaiting feedback from the energy ministry and the IESR on the scheme, Joko told the Post on Friday.

“If the energy ministry were to redirect electricity subsidy funds, they would need to talk to PLN,” he said. “If this program does have a good multiplier effect, whether in terms of people’s income or local job creation, then that Rp 15 trillion may come from the state budget.”


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ar-driven-green-economic-recovery-scheme.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*SOE Ministry appoints Bukalapak cofounder as new Telkom director*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, June 22, 2020 / 12:02 pm





The State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Ministry has appointed e-commerce unicorn Bukalapak cofounder Fajrin Rasyid as a director of state-owned telecommunication firm PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom), as the company eyes a digital business expansion.

Fajrin, who held the position of president in Bukalapak, has replaced Faizal R. Djoemadi as the state enterprise’s digital business director effective on June 19.

“Fajrin’s appointment is in line with our plan to develop our digital platform and services, so we need to have a board of directors member who is competent in that field,” Telkom president director Ririek Adriansyah said during a virtual press briefing on June 19.

Telkom announced earlier this year that the company would transform its business strategy to focus more on digital services, following criticism from State-Owned Enterprises Minister Erick Thohir in February about the company's overreliance on its cellular operator subsidiary Telkomsel, which contributes 70 percent of its income.

The firm has then been striving to develop various digital services based on smart platforms, such as cloud, big data and the internet of things (IoT).

Fajrin said he hoped he could use his experience in the start-up business to contribute to the development of Telkom.

“I’m very thankful for the trust given to me. Now is the time to make a greater contribution to the advancement of Indonesia and focus on developing Indonesia’s telco industry with Telkom,” Fajrin said in a statement.

Following his departure, Fajrin planned to hand over his daily functional duties and responsibilities as Bukalapak’s president to the company’s board of directors and management, the e-commerce firm said in a statement on its website.

SOEs Minister Erick Thohir said in a statement that Fajrin was the best fit to lead Telkom’s digital business development because of his track record and achievements in the digital sector especially in the post-COVID-19 economy.

“With bigger challenges ahead, every member of Telkom’s board of directors has a certain key performance index they need to follow and they should be ready to be dismissed when they fail to fulfil it,” said Erick.

Fajrin founded Bukalapak in 2011 with his partner, Achmad Zaky. Before taking on the role of president, the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) alumnus was the chief financial officer (CFO) of the e-commerce platform. He also previously worked in consulting firm Boston Consultant Group (BCG).

Bukalapak currently has 92 million users, around 6 million sellers on its platform, as well as 5 million online-to-offline partners known as Mitra Bukalapak after more than 10 years of operation.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...kalapak-cofounder-as-new-telkom-director.html

He is still 34 years old.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Consumer goods firms grow in Q1 amid economic crisis*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, June 25, 2020 / 07:48 am

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Publicly listed consumer goods companies have managed to book profits in the first quarter – some even higher than last year – as they emerge as winners during the pandemic-induced economic crisis.

Koneksi Kapital equity analyst Alfred Nainggolan said on Tuesday that the growth of consumer goods companies had been caused by an increased need for staple goods during the pandemic.

PT Unilever Indonesia, which sells soap, shampoo and other personal care products, as well as food and refreshments, reported a higher net profit in the first quarter of this year than in the same period last year. At Rp 1.86 trillion, Unilever’s January-March net profit grew 6.5 percent year-on-year (yoy). Sales grew 4.6 percent to Rp 11.15 trillion for the same period.

“In times of crisis like today, staple goods like food and hygiene products are even more essential for a lot of people, regardless of their economic condition,” Alfred told _The Jakarta Post_.

Indonesia’s economy grew 2.97 percent in the first three months of this year, the lowest in 19 years, as consumer spending, which accounts for more than half of the nation’s gross domestic product (GDP), grew 2.84 percent. Vehicle and retail sales led the fall as people spent more on health care.

The panic during the early days of the coronavirus outbreak drove many people to hoard food and cleaning supplies, causing empty shelves in many grocery stores in cities throughout the country.

Instant noodle producer PT Indofood CBP Sukses Makmur (ICBP) recorded a 6.67 percent yoy increase in sales to Rp 12 trillion in the first quarter of this year, thanks to a 6.54 percent yoy rise in noodle sales. As a result, its profit soared 48.26 percent yoy to Rp 1.98 trillion.

Read also: Market players’ stock price predictions show that uncertainty lingers

Nippon Indosari, the producer of Sari Roti bread, recorded the strongest growth in sales and profit of consumer goods companies. The company recorded a 15.3 percent yoy growth in sales to Rp 912.87 billion in the first three months of this year. Its profit jumped 20 percent yoy to Rp 77.85 billion in the same period.

Despite the solid growth in the first quarter, Alfred warned that consumer goods companies would see a slight decline in performance in the second quarter of this year because large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) had hampered economic activity.

The measures, which were intended to curtail the spread of the coronavirus, resulted in layoffs and pay cuts, which caused consumption to decline.

“The decline will not be as significant as car or house sales because people will continue buying the same short-term staple goods despite the pay cut,” he said.

Mirae Asset Sekuritas analyst Mimi Halimin said in a research note on May 15 that even though the slowdown in consumption was unavoidable during the pandemic, she believed that some sectors, such as food and beverages, as well as healthcare, would remain resilient to the uncertain conditions.

Analysts expected that a recovery of economic activity following the establishment of the country’s “new normal” would drive consumption and reduce logistic costs in the second half of the year. However, consumption would likely remain below first quarter performance.

In addition to weak consumption, Mimi said other factors would affect consumer goods companies’ performances this year, including increasing COVID-19 cases, which surpassed 49,000 in the nation on Wednesday, with 2,573 dead.

Read also: Strategy key in stocks investment amid volatility: Experts

“A prolonged increase in COVID-19 cases, intensified competition, higher commodity prices and a weakening rupiah could cause us to scale down our revenue and net profit estimates for consumer goods companies,” added Mimi.

Despite the challenges, Mimi remained optimistic that consumer goods companies would be resilient to the ongoing uncertainty and that their stocks would remain good investments amid rising market volatility.

The consumer goods subindex of stocks traded on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) dropped the least of all the sectoral subindices this year, falling by 11 percent. This decline was significantly less than the 34 percent slump suffered by the hardest-hit property and real estate subindex, the 31 percent plunge in the agriculture subindex and the 21 percent fall in the agriculture subindex.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ds-firms-grow-in-q1-amid-economic-crisis.html


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Ready to Produce 17 Million PPE Shirts Every Month*

Kompas.com - 25/06/2020, 09:47 WIB






Public communication team Task Force for the Acceleration of Handling of Covid-19, Reisa Broto Asmoro during a press conference related to Covid-19

Member of the Public Communications Team for the Task Force for the Acceleration of Covid-19 Reisa Broto Asmoro said that Indonesia is ready to produce 17 million units of hazmat clothing or personal protective equipment (PPE) every month.

That number is far higher than the need for domestic hazmat clothing, which only reaches 5 million units every month. "The textile producers who are members of the associations are able to produce as many as 17 million hazmat units per month," said Reisa at Graha BNPB, East Jakarta, Wednesday (6/24/2020). "That means far above the needs of the PPE in the country which has been calculated for the past three months to reach around five million units per month," he continued.

Medical Staff Reisa said that the Indonesian hazmat shirt is the work of a team of experts consisting of 95 senior experts and 27 young experts from various scientific disciplines. The hazmat shirt has also been tested to the United States and passed the World Health Organization (WHO) international standard with ISO number (international organization for standardization) 16604.

In addition, the hazmat shirt has also been tested in Hong Kong, Singapore, to Taiwan, and successfully received recommendation. The government claims that Indonesian hazmat clothing is better. "Hazmat clothing produced by Indonesia is even considered better and more cost-effective," said Reisa. For this achievement, according to Reisa, Indonesia should be proud. "As a form of respect for the PPE work of children of this country the product was given the name INA United or Indonesia united," he said

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...-siap-produksi-17-juta-baju-hazmat-tiap-bulan


----------



## Indos

*‘Crisis like no other’ will shrink Indonesia’s economy, IMF forecasts*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, June 25, 2020 / 01:31 pm 





Jakartans take to the streets around the Hotel Indonesia traffic circle to exercise during Car Free Day (CFD) on Sunday amid the COVID-19 pandemic. Indonesia’s economy is on track for a significant contraction this year as the coronavirus crisis is hitting the global economy harder than previously expected, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF). (JP/Donny Fernando) 


Indonesia’s economy is on track for a significant contraction this year as the coronavirus crisis has hit the global economy more severely than previously expected, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) has forecast.

The United States-based institution projects that Southeast Asia’s biggest economy will contract by 0.3 percent this year, according to the June update of the World Economic Outlook titled A Crisis Like No Other, An Uncertain Recovery, which was published on Wednesday. The global economy, meanwhile, is expected to shrink by 4.9 percent.

“The COVID-19 pandemic has had a more negative impact on activity in the first half of 2020 than anticipated, and the recovery is projected to be more gradual than previously forecast,” the IMF said, highlighting a reversal of progress on poverty reduction and job creation.


“In countries with high shares of informal employment, lockdowns have led to joblessness and abrupt income losses for many of those workers,” the report reads. “The adverse impact on low-income households is acute, imperiling the significant progress made in reducing extreme poverty in the world.”

Read also: IMF forecasts economic carnage as virus cases surge in Americas

More than 3.06 million Indonesians have either been laid-off or furloughed as of May 27, according to Manpower Ministry data. The government expects that 5.5 million of the country’s workforce, dominated by those working in the informal sector, will lose their jobs this year following slowing economic activity.

The COVID-19 pandemic has disrupted businesses and factories as people are forced to stay at home to contain the coronavirus spread. Indonesia’s economic growth cooled to 2.97 percent in the first quarter as household spending and investment plunged.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has projected that the economy will contract by more than 3 percent year-on-year in the second quarter. She expects full-year growth of 1 percent under the baseline scenario but a full-year contraction of 0.4 percent under the worst-case scenario.

On Wednesday, the IMF also trimmed Indonesia’s economic growth forecast for next year to 6.1 percent, down from its earlier projection of 8.2 percent, as the path to recovery remains uncertain.

The global economy, meanwhile, would plunged into the deepest recession since the Great Depression of the 1930s, as household spending weakened, while investment subdued, the fund projected.

“The projections of weaker private consumption reflect a combination of a large adverse aggregate demand shock from social distancing and lockdowns, as well as a rise in precautionary savings,” it reads. “Moreover, investment is expected to be subdued as firms defer capital expenditures amid high uncertainty.”

Read also: Clouds thicken over Indonesia’s economic growth as uncertainties persist

Uncertainty surrounding the global economy, including the trajectory of the virus and vaccine trials, are key factors shaping the outlook, the report goes on to say.

“The downturn could be less severe than forecast if economic normalization proceeds faster than currently expected in areas that have reopened,” it reads, while adding that downside risks, such as future outbreaks, remain significant.

Policymakers, the IMF suggests, should consider strengthening fiscal stimulus measures to respond to deteriorating economic conditions.

“Temporary targeted cash transfers to low-income households that kick in when the unemployment rate or jobless claims rise above a certain threshold—can be highly effective in dampening downturns.”

The Indonesian government has allocated Rp 695.2 trillion (US$ 49.3 billion) worth of COVID-19 spending to boost economic growth and strengthen healthcare systems amid the pandemic.

The IMF’s gloomy projection adds to an already long list of weakening expectations for the Indonesian economy made by other international institutions.

The World Bank has projected 0 percent growth for Indonesia this year as the global economy is expected to see its deepest downturn since World War II.

The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) expect the Indonesian economy to shrink 2.8 percent this year even if the government manages to avoid a second wave of infections. If it is hit by a second wave, however, the economy could witness a 3.9 percent contraction.

Read also: GDP to contract by 3.1% in Q2 on COVID-19 headwinds

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) projected Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP) to shrink 1 percent this year, which would be the weakest performance since the 1998 Asian financial crisis.

Meanwhile, international rating agency Moody’s Investor Service expected Indonesia’s economy to shrink by 0.8 percent this year, followed by a strong rebound of 6.1 percent in 2021.

“We continue to expect a gradual recovery beginning in the second half of the year, but that outcome will depend on whether governments can reopen their economies while also safeguarding public health,” Moody’s said in its Global Macro Outlook 2020-21 June Update.

Moody’s expects the G20 economies to contract by 4.6 percent this year, followed by 5.2 percent growth next year.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ds-firms-grow-in-q1-amid-economic-crisis.html


----------



## striver44

*Hyundai and LG Chem considering an EV battery manufacturing joint venture in Indonesia – report*

Hyundai and LG Chem are reportedly considering setting up an electric vehicle (EV) battery manufacturing joint venture in Indonesia, _Reuters_ reports. The details of the venture, including the size of the investment have however not been decided, according to a person familiar with the matter.

The report indicated that LG Group chairman Koo Kwang-mo met Hyundai Motor Group executive vice-chairman Euisun Chung met earlier this week to discuss cooperation in EV batteries, including future technology.

Both companies confirmed that they have met, but said nothing had been decided concerning a potential venture. “Hyundai Motor Group is collaborating with LG Chem on various projects. However, no concrete discussion has been made on a battery joint venture in Indonesia,” Hyundai said in a statement to the news organisation.







Such a move would be in line with future proofing the business. Automakers are moving to secure batteries in anticipation of a rise in EV sales, the potential increase brought about by government subsidies and quotas designed to cut carbon emissions.

Venturing into battery cell production would be a first for Hyundai, which is attempting to challenge the dominance of Toyota in Southeast Asia. In 2018, it outlined plans to invest US$880 million (RM3.76 billion) in Indonesia to build a manufacturing plant and work towards producing EVs in the country. Last year, it announced that the size of the investment would be increased to US$1.55 billion (RM6.63 billion).

Analysts however believe that there’s still a way to go on this front, saying that while Indonesia is committed to promoting the EV industry, the country is not yet ready with charging infrastructure or consumer purchasing power. As such, a battery JV is likely to be a longer-term plan.

https://paultan.org/2020/06/25/hyun...ufacturing-joint-venture-in-indonesia-report/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Amid calls for global efforts, biopharmas turn to Indonesia for COVID-19 collaborations*




June 25, 2020
By David Ho and Elise Mak
HONG KONG – Biotech companies with COVID-19 vaccine candidates are collaborating with Indonesian companies for overseas trials and to ensure wider availability when approved. Beijing-based Sinovac Biotech Co. Ltd., for example, is collaborating with Indonesia’s state-owned vaccine manufacturer PT Bio Farma to test and manufacture its vaccine candidate there. Bio Farma aims to begin its trials of Sinovac’s Coronavac in July.

Sinovac will provide the formulation, technology and active pharmaceutical ingredients (API) for Bio Farma to develop, test, manufacture and distribute a vaccine in Indonesia.

Even though Bio Farma has strong manufacturing capacity, it may not have the expertise to develop a COVID-19 vaccine as rapidly as Sinovac, which recently reported positive preliminary data from its phase I/II trials.

Sinovac plans to submit the results to China’s National Medical Products Administration (NMPA) and set the protocols for a phase III study in China as well as in other countries like Indonesia, Canada and Brazil.

Bio Farma hopes to start commercializing the vaccine in Indonesia during the first quarter of 2021. It is also working on a novel vaccine with the Eijkman Institute for Molecular Biology based in Jakarta, but that will not be ready for distribution until the end of 2021 at the earliest. The company has also applied to the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) to hold trials and build capacity in the country of another possible vaccine.

South Korea’s Genexine Inc., which has just started human trials for its COVID-19 vaccine candidate, also is eyeing a trial in Indonesia.

It has partnered up with PT Kalbe Farma Tbk for the trials in the Southeast Asian country. The pair already shares a joint venture company, PT Kalbe Genexine Biologic, which develops and makes materials for biotech medicines in Indonesia.

“The COVID-19 vaccine development collaboration is Kalbe's contribution to helping the government to overcome the COVID-19 pandemic in Indonesia,” said Sie Djohan, the director of Kalbe Farma.

“Kalbe hopes that through these research and development efforts the vaccine will be able to get quick results, thus the availability of vaccines in Indonesia can be guaranteed,” he said.

Indonesia is the world’s fourth most populous country and there are concerns that there may not be enough supply to meet its needs. The Indonesian Coordinating Minister of Economic Affairs estimates that the country needs to secure a minimum of 340 million ampoules of a COVID-19 vaccine to treat around 170 million people, about two-thirds of the country's total population.

“Our production facility can handle up to 2 billion dosages, so we should be able to produce sufficient quantities of vaccine by ourselves,” said Honesti Basyir, Bio Farma’s president and director, during a commission of the House of Representatives hearing in April.

Companies such as Sinovac are preparing increase their manufacturing capabilities.

“We have started to invest in building a manufacturing facility so that we can maximize the number of doses available to protect people from COVID-19,” said Yin Weidong, Sinovac’s chairman, president and CEO. “As with our other vaccines, we are committed to developing Coronavac for global use.”

Other companies with possible COVID-19 vaccines are also on the lookout for partners abroad. One of them is Beijing-based Yisheng Biopharma Co. Ltd.

“If COVID-19 is going to be around for the next few years, definitely it’s impossible for a single company or just a handful of them to handle this kind of demand at the global level,” David Shao, the CEO of Yisheng, told _BioWorld._ “I estimate that, even in China, we need at least 10 vaccine producers for such significant scale production capacity. It definitely requires a joint effort by many players from different countries,” he added.

Yisheng is also considering going overseas to test and manufacture its vaccine. It has a manufacturing plant in Singapore that is in the early stages of design.

“We’re actively looking for partners from different locations such as the U.S., Europe or other countries. We think this is going to be multicountry effort. We want to work together with other partners in not only clinical development, but also manufacturing and commercialization,” said Shao.

He said he sees COVID-19 as a global challenge that requires all kinds of collaborative efforts.

“Chinese companies are collaborating with other players and conducting clinical trials outside of China,” said Shao. “This paves the way for clinical achievements that can eventually benefit the global population.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia among preferred markets in ASEAN, DBS says*

Yunindita Prasidya
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Mon, June 29, 2020 / 07:43 pm






Indonesia is still among the preferred Southeast Asian markets for investment amid the country’s continuous fight against COVID-19, backed by strong household spending and a young working population, Singapore’s largest bank, DBS, has stated.

In a report titled “CIO Insights 3Q20” released on Monday, DBS noted that the country would quickly return to normalcy after the relaxation of the pandemic-related restrictions, while household spending – which contributes more than half of its gross domestic product (GDP) – will continue to drive the recovery.

“The investment strength in Indonesia lies in its favourable demographics. Indonesia is the third-most populous country in Asia, the fourth globally, and has a high proportion of young working adults,” the report reads.

The Indonesian market, along with regional neighbour Singapore, trade at around 13 times forward price to earnings and are deemed to be the cheapest markets in ASEAN, leaving room for earning adjustments, the report stated.

Meanwhile, with the government’s fiscal stimulus and monetary easing support, together with Indonesia’s structural demographic strength, DBS expects the economic woe from the pandemic to be over by the second quarter of this year.

With the pandemic impact on the economy, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has projected that the economy will contract by more than 3 percent year-on-year in the second quarter, after growth slowed to 2.97 percent in the first quarter. She expects full-year growth of 1 percent under the baseline scenario but a full-year contraction of 0.4 percent under the worst-case scenario.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian government has allocated Rp 695.2 trillion (US$ 49.3 billion) worth of COVID-19 spending to boost economic growth and strengthen its healthcare system amid the pandemic. From the total, around Rp 110 trillion of the stimulus has been allocated for social safety programs for the poor and vulnerable.

DBS stated in the report that the stimulus was expected to drive consumer spending in Indonesia during the COVID-19 pandemic, as the country’s consumption was largely driven by the low-middle income segment.

Meanwhile, DBS chief investment officer Hou Wey Fook said e-commerce would become a key trend in the post-pandemic economy.

“[In] the longer term, the theme of a young population, growing economy and a population enjoying digital tools is actually very positive for Indonesia,” Fook said during a webinar on the market outlook on Monday following the publication of the DBS report.

The DBS report says Indonesia is fast becoming the region’s biggest e-commerce market, supported by private equity funds investing in digital start-ups as well as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s push for a digital economy.

According to a study by Google, Temasek and Bain & Company titled e-Conomy SEA 2019, which DBS cited, Indonesia’s internet economy is expected to skyrocket at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 32 percent between 2015 and 2025.

Between 2015 and 2019 alone, the Indonesian e-commerce sector grew at a CAGR of 88 percent with a gross merchandise value (GMV) of US$21 billion.

Consequently, DBS predicts that the sectors that will come out as post-pandemic winners are within the equity themes of health care and technology.

During the webinar, Fook suggested investors stick with a barbell strategy, an investment strategy that includes the extremes of high risk and no-risk assets, as it had shown resilience during the meltdown and a rebound in the upturn.

He added that staying engaged in risk assets, including equity, had resulted in swift rebound due to the unprecedented economic stimulus rolled out by the Fed.

The Jakarta Composite Index (JCI), Indonesia Stock Exchange’s main gauge, which has gained 20 percent from March’s bottom, is currently taking a breather, the report notes. JCI fell by 22.19 percent year-to-date (YTD) as of Monday.

“We expect more upside for the index for it to recover to pre-crisis levels,” the report reads.

Previously, Hariyanto Wijaya, head of research at Mirae Asset Sekuritas Indonesia, the country’s most active brokerage house, reminded investors to keep their losses small when investing during volatile times.

“Please set your cut loss limit quite reasonably, we suggest around 20 percent,” Hariyanto said during a webinar held by _The Jakarta Post _on June 17. “If investors already get sufficient gains, I suggest taking a profit.”

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...mong-preferred-markets-in-asean-dbs-says.html

@powastick latest DBS report seems inline with my positive outlook on Indonesia.


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> *Indonesia among preferred markets in ASEAN, DBS says*
> 
> Yunindita Prasidya
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Mon, June 29, 2020 / 07:43 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia is still among the preferred Southeast Asian markets for investment amid the country’s continuous fight against COVID-19, backed by strong household spending and a young working population, Singapore’s largest bank, DBS, has stated.
> 
> In a report titled “CIO Insights 3Q20” released on Monday, DBS noted that the country would quickly return to normalcy after the relaxation of the pandemic-related restrictions, while household spending – which contributes more than half of its gross domestic product (GDP) – will continue to drive the recovery.
> 
> “The investment strength in Indonesia lies in its favourable demographics. Indonesia is the third-most populous country in Asia, the fourth globally, and has a high proportion of young working adults,” the report reads.
> 
> The Indonesian market, along with regional neighbour Singapore, trade at around 13 times forward price to earnings and are deemed to be the cheapest markets in ASEAN, leaving room for earning adjustments, the report stated.
> 
> Meanwhile, with the government’s fiscal stimulus and monetary easing support, together with Indonesia’s structural demographic strength, DBS expects the economic woe from the pandemic to be over by the second quarter of this year.
> 
> With the pandemic impact on the economy, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has projected that the economy will contract by more than 3 percent year-on-year in the second quarter, after growth slowed to 2.97 percent in the first quarter. She expects full-year growth of 1 percent under the baseline scenario but a full-year contraction of 0.4 percent under the worst-case scenario.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Indonesian government has allocated Rp 695.2 trillion (US$ 49.3 billion) worth of COVID-19 spending to boost economic growth and strengthen its healthcare system amid the pandemic. From the total, around Rp 110 trillion of the stimulus has been allocated for social safety programs for the poor and vulnerable.
> 
> DBS stated in the report that the stimulus was expected to drive consumer spending in Indonesia during the COVID-19 pandemic, as the country’s consumption was largely driven by the low-middle income segment.
> 
> Meanwhile, DBS chief investment officer Hou Wey Fook said e-commerce would become a key trend in the post-pandemic economy.
> 
> “[In] the longer term, the theme of a young population, growing economy and a population enjoying digital tools is actually very positive for Indonesia,” Fook said during a webinar on the market outlook on Monday following the publication of the DBS report.
> 
> The DBS report says Indonesia is fast becoming the region’s biggest e-commerce market, supported by private equity funds investing in digital start-ups as well as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s push for a digital economy.
> 
> According to a study by Google, Temasek and Bain & Company titled e-Conomy SEA 2019, which DBS cited, Indonesia’s internet economy is expected to skyrocket at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 32 percent between 2015 and 2025.
> 
> Between 2015 and 2019 alone, the Indonesian e-commerce sector grew at a CAGR of 88 percent with a gross merchandise value (GMV) of US$21 billion.
> 
> Consequently, DBS predicts that the sectors that will come out as post-pandemic winners are within the equity themes of health care and technology.
> 
> During the webinar, Fook suggested investors stick with a barbell strategy, an investment strategy that includes the extremes of high risk and no-risk assets, as it had shown resilience during the meltdown and a rebound in the upturn.
> 
> He added that staying engaged in risk assets, including equity, had resulted in swift rebound due to the unprecedented economic stimulus rolled out by the Fed.
> 
> The Jakarta Composite Index (JCI), Indonesia Stock Exchange’s main gauge, which has gained 20 percent from March’s bottom, is currently taking a breather, the report notes. JCI fell by 22.19 percent year-to-date (YTD) as of Monday.
> 
> “We expect more upside for the index for it to recover to pre-crisis levels,” the report reads.
> 
> Previously, Hariyanto Wijaya, head of research at Mirae Asset Sekuritas Indonesia, the country’s most active brokerage house, reminded investors to keep their losses small when investing during volatile times.
> 
> “Please set your cut loss limit quite reasonably, we suggest around 20 percent,” Hariyanto said during a webinar held by _The Jakarta Post _on June 17. “If investors already get sufficient gains, I suggest taking a profit.”
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...mong-preferred-markets-in-asean-dbs-says.html
> 
> @powastick latest DBS report seems inline with my positive outlook on Indonesia.


Disagree, full impact on coronavirus if it is fullblown in indonesia is not accounted. In two months time, it will reach India 20000 cases per day. The only way to prevent this is drastic action by the Indonesian government. Economist are not epidemic experts.


----------



## acelaw

The Chinese factory relocated to INDONESIA

Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-president of Jokowi revealed there will be a potential relocation of factories from China as much as 119 companies. Currently, Indonesia has abundance of factory relocation from China, Japan, and Korea. We had a good time. "I am glad today already have entered 7. 'Ve definitely this the 7. Then there are 17 who have a big commitment has gone to 60 percent almost 100 percent, "said in the review of the integrated industrial area Batang, Central Java, Tuesday (30/6).

However, as many as 7 factories were not confirmed whether the whole relocation to Batang industrial area, or elsewhere in Indonesia. A total of 17 companies are intending to relocate to Indonesia with an investment of US $37 billion, with a workforce absorption of 112,000 people. One company has stated its commitment is LG Chemical with investment value of 9.8 billion US, the potential work absorption of 14,000 people.

.......

Here's a list of 7 companies that ensure relocation to Indonesia

PT. Meiloon Technology Indonesia
Factory relocation from Suzhou, China. Factories in Taiwan and China are the production centres for the global market

PT. Sagami Indonesia
Factory relocation from Shenzen, China because the cost of factories and labor in Indonesia more competitive than China

PT CDS Asia (Alpan)
Factory relocation from Xiamen, China due to the import tariff of products from Indonesia to the U.S. 0% compared to the tariff 25% from China to the U.S.

PT. Kenda Rubber Indonesia
Factory relocation from Shenzen, China due to increasing market demand in Indonesia

Denso, PT Denso Indonesia
Factory relocation from Japan because it sees Indonesia as the best location after conducting research to various countries in the ASEAN region

PT Panasonic Manufacturing Indonesia
Relocation from China because it wants to make Indonesia as the export base market for several product categories home appliances

PT LG Electronics Indonesia
Relocating from South Korea and planning to make Indonesia a new regional hub that reaches the Asian and Australian markets

Source : CNBC Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rayadipa

acelaw said:


> The Chinese factory relocated to INDONESIA
> 
> Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-president of Jokowi revealed there will be a potential relocation of factories from China as much as 119 companies. Currently, Indonesia has abundance of factory relocation from China, Japan, and Korea. We had a good time. "I am glad today already have entered 7. 'Ve definitely this the 7. Then there are 17 who have a big commitment has gone to 60 percent almost 100 percent, "said in the review of the integrated industrial area Batang, Central Java, Tuesday (30/6).
> 
> However, as many as 7 factories were not confirmed whether the whole relocation to Batang industrial area, or elsewhere in Indonesia. A total of 17 companies are intending to relocate to Indonesia with an investment of US $37 billion, with a workforce absorption of 112,000 people. One company has stated its commitment is LG Chemical with investment value of 9.8 billion US, the potential work absorption of 14,000 people.
> 
> .......
> 
> Here's a list of 7 companies that ensure relocation to Indonesia
> 
> PT. Meiloon Technology Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Suzhou, China. Factories in Taiwan and China are the production centres for the global market
> 
> PT. Sagami Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Shenzen, China because the cost of factories and labor in Indonesia more competitive than China
> 
> PT CDS Asia (Alpan)
> Factory relocation from Xiamen, China due to the import tariff of products from Indonesia to the U.S. 0% compared to the tariff 25% from China to the U.S.
> 
> PT. Kenda Rubber Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Shenzen, China due to increasing market demand in Indonesia
> 
> Denso, PT Denso Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Japan because it sees Indonesia as the best location after conducting research to various countries in the ASEAN region
> 
> PT Panasonic Manufacturing Indonesia
> Relocation from China because it wants to make Indonesia as the export base market for several product categories home appliances
> 
> PT LG Electronics Indonesia
> Relocating from South Korea and planning to make Indonesia a new regional hub that reaches the Asian and Australian markets
> 
> Source : CNBC Indonesia



This a very great news in this dark time, bahlil manage to prove himself, thank God our government learning fast from our failure in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

acelaw said:


> The Chinese factory relocated to INDONESIA
> 
> Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-president of Jokowi revealed there will be a potential relocation of factories from China as much as 119 companies. Currently, Indonesia has abundance of factory relocation from China, Japan, and Korea. We had a good time. "I am glad today already have entered 7. 'Ve definitely this the 7. Then there are 17 who have a big commitment has gone to 60 percent almost 100 percent, "said in the review of the integrated industrial area Batang, Central Java, Tuesday (30/6).
> 
> However, as many as 7 factories were not confirmed whether the whole relocation to Batang industrial area, or elsewhere in Indonesia. A total of 17 companies are intending to relocate to Indonesia with an investment of US $37 billion, with a workforce absorption of 112,000 people. One company has stated its commitment is LG Chemical with investment value of 9.8 billion US, the potential work absorption of 14,000 people.
> 
> .......
> 
> Here's a list of 7 companies that ensure relocation to Indonesia
> 
> PT. Meiloon Technology Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Suzhou, China. Factories in Taiwan and China are the production centres for the global market
> 
> PT. Sagami Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Shenzen, China because the cost of factories and labor in Indonesia more competitive than China
> 
> PT CDS Asia (Alpan)
> Factory relocation from Xiamen, China due to the import tariff of products from Indonesia to the U.S. 0% compared to the tariff 25% from China to the U.S.
> 
> PT. Kenda Rubber Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Shenzen, China due to increasing market demand in Indonesia
> 
> Denso, PT Denso Indonesia
> Factory relocation from Japan because it sees Indonesia as the best location after conducting research to various countries in the ASEAN region
> 
> PT Panasonic Manufacturing Indonesia
> Relocation from China because it wants to make Indonesia as the export base market for several product categories home appliances
> 
> PT LG Electronics Indonesia
> Relocating from South Korea and planning to make Indonesia a new regional hub that reaches the Asian and Australian markets
> 
> Source : CNBC Indonesia



This is the location. Overall it has 4000 hectare but for the first step the land prepared for industry is about 400 hectare. The sea over there is deep so there is potency to build port as well. The land is owned by state owned company, PT Perkebunan Nusantara 9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

powastick said:


> Disagree, full impact on coronavirus if it is fullblown in indonesia is not accounted. In two months time, it will reach India 20000 cases per day. The only way to prevent this is drastic action by the Indonesian government. Economist are not epidemic experts.



We already put countermeasure for such possibility, there is no grave condition in Indonesia like what happened in Equador or Brazil, Indonesia itself put the window opportunity in Match, April and Mei to better condition of our health facility and social impact from Covid 19 outbreak, and manage to mitigate the impact into the lowest level possible


----------



## powastick

Nike said:


> We already put countermeasure for such possibility, there is no grave condition in Indonesia like what happened in Equador or Brazil, Indonesia itself put the window opportunity in Match, April and Mei to better condition of our health facility and social impact from Covid 19 outbreak, and manage to mitigate the impact into the lowest level possible


Whatever it is, it is not enough. It is still growing exponentially.


----------



## Indos

New Industrial Complex in North Sumatra has also shown good progress by the success in acquiring the land. This is a fresh news just in 11 June 2020. The port itself has already been operated since last year. Both the industrial complex and port are owned by state owned PT PELINDO 1.

http://mediasumutku.com/persiapan-lahan-pembangunan-kawasan-industri-kuala-tanjung-rampung/






Kuala Tanjung Port first export operation. Direct export Kuala Tanjung- Shanghai and Kuala Tanjung-Papua Nuigini. 

January 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Indos said:


> New Industrial Complex in North Sumatra has also shown good progress by the success in acquiring the land. This is a fresh news just in 11 June 2020. The port itself has already been operated since last year.
> 
> http://mediasumutku.com/persiapan-lahan-pembangunan-kawasan-industri-kuala-tanjung-rampung/


More industry = more urbanization

Notice that country with significantly high urbanized population has an edge over the less urbanized one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> More industry = more urbanization
> 
> Notice that country with significantly high urbanized population has an edge over the less urbanized one.



Our steel consumption still fall below the world average, need more boost for infrastructure spending


----------



## Indos

striver44 said:


> More industry = more urbanization
> 
> Notice that country with significantly high urbanized population has an edge over the less urbanized one.



Yup, Sumatra needs to be industrialized further. The palm oil industry there should be stopped from expansion mode forever. Government itself is already quite serious with the idea that make them decide to stop supplying Singapore with gas right after the contract is finished in 2023 and use the gas for industrializing Sumatra island further.

The Sumatra highway with length of 2700 km will also be finished in 2024 according to the plan. There will be many areas along the road that can be chosen for another industrial complex zone. Beside in North Sumatra, Riau province is also very strategic due to the location which is near Singapore. Batam island (next to the Singapore) has already been quite full with a lot of industry. Gas pipe line form gas field in Riau that currently still supply Singapore (and will be stopped in 2023 inshaAllah) will be easier to supply industry complex around Riau Province.

Just look at the vast inhabited land across the road between Riau province capital, Pekanbaru, into Dumai city where the container port is planned to be built there. Actually that vast land has already been occupied with palm oil but I believe it will not be difficult to convert some of them into industrial complex zone. The minimum wage in Riau is higher than in Central Java where Batang industrial complex is located but is still much quite competitive than Singapore and Malaysia. And even it is still half the Minimum wage of Batam island.

New High Way, Pekan Baru-Dumai











*Bintan and Galang Island (Next to Singapore)*

Bintan Island itself, island which is next to Batam will be used more on tourism and aerospace industry (particularly MRO Industry). Bintan island airport construction is almost finished.

Bintan is relatively quite empty with island larger than Singapore and has its own fresh water supply.






The industrialization in Bintan and Galang Island will likely be speed up after the bridge connecting Batam-Galang-Bintan island is finished in 2025 inshaAllah. The residential areas in the island need to be in the form of apartment than houses, in order to spare more land for industry and green zone (to retain fresh water supply)

Batam-Galang-Bintan bridge proposal


----------



## striver44

Indos said:


> Yup, Sumatra needs to be industrialized further. The palm oil industry there should be stopped from expansion mode forever. Government itself is already quite serious with the idea that make them decide to stop supplying Singapore with gas right after the contract is finished in 2023 and use the gas for industrializing Sumatra island further.
> 
> The Sumatra highway with length of 2700 km will also be finished in 2024 according to the plan. There will be many areas along the road that can be chosen for another industrial complex zone. Beside in North Sumatra, Riau province is also very strategic due to the location which is near Singapore. Batam island (next to the Singapore) has already been quite full with a lot of industry. Gas pipe line form gas field in Riau that currently still supply Singapore (and will be stopped in 2023 inshaAllah) will be easier to supply industry complex around Riau Province.
> 
> Just look at the vast inhabited land across the road between Riau province capital, Pekanbaru, into Dumai city where the container port is planned to be built there. Actually that vast land has already been occupied with palm oil but I believe it will not be difficult to convert some of them into industrial complex zone. The minimum wage in Riau is higher than in Central Java where Batang industrial complex is located but is still much quite competitive than Singapore and Malaysia. And even it is still half the Minimum wage of Batam island.
> 
> New High Way, Pekan Baru-Dumai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bintan and Galang Island (Next to Singapore)*
> 
> Bintan Island itself, island which is next to Batam will be used more on tourism and aerospace industry (particularly MRO Industry). Bintan island airport construction is almost finished.
> 
> Bintan is relatively quite empty with island larger than Singapore and has its own fresh water supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The industrialization in Bintan and Galang Island will likely be speed up after the bridge connecting Batam-Galang-Bintan island is finished in 2025 inshaAllah. The residential areas in the island need to be in the form of apartment than houses, in order to spare more land for industry and green zone (to retain fresh water supply)
> 
> Batam-Galang-Bintan bridge proposal



can't agree more, palm tress industry need to add value by actually erecting specialized palm oil processing factory to make processed product instead of relying on solely exporting raw palms abroad,by this not only we increase the value of the commodity we also stop the almost daily forest fire as a result of greedy plantation expansions.





the highway and infrastructure connecting these cities must be expedite and expanded:
-Medan
-Pekanbaru
-Dumai
you see these cities are very close to world capitals and financial centers like KL and SG, erecting a cross strait bridge like the one proposed (here)will integrate these areas more into the world economy, catapulting Sumatra into our next economic powerhouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

striver44 said:


> can't agree more, palm tress industry need to add value by actually erecting specialized palm oil processing factory to make processed product instead of relying on solely exporting raw palms abroad,by this not only we increase the value of the commodity we also stop the almost daily forest fire as a result of greedy plantation expansions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the highway and infrastructure connecting these cities must be expedite and expanded:
> -Medan
> -Pekanbaru
> -Dumai
> you see these cities are very close to world capitals and financial centers like KL and SG, erecting a cross strait bridge like the one proposed (here)will integrate these areas more into the world economy, catapulting Sumatra into our next economic powerhouse.


Yup .. The Malacca - Dumai bridge will be good and profitable for both countries .. Malaysia can relocate its labor intensive industry to Indonesia because there are huge cheap labor and many natural sources available in Sumatra... So, we can focus to high tech sector with higher added value with supply of material from Sumatra and also let Sumatra to be a new center for our labor intensive industry ..

Another benefit .. Malaysia can also offer his "global network" to promote your products with higher prices and margin after we labelled it as our product/brand from Malaysia or "Made in Malaysia". It will be more profitable for Indonesia export and distribute its product globally through Malaysia than Singapore.

This should be a win - win scheme for both negara serumpun ... we highly appreciate that Indonesia will support the construction of this bridge soon ...The consortium from Malaysia has also committed to fund 80% of all construction cost if Indonesia issue its consent to build it ...

For your info ... Menyatukan Sumatra dan Semenjanjung juga adalah "Mimpi dan Cita-Cita Besar" founding father kami Tunku Adul Rachman (TAR) dan para pejuang kemerdekaan negara kami pra merdeka yaitu menubuhkan negara "Melayu Raya" ..mengulangi kembali kejayaan Kerajaan Melaka ...Bagi majority bangsa melayu di Malaysia ...selain Tanah Melayu Semenanjjung .. Sumatra juga adalah adalah juga tanah air mereka ... Bagi sebgian besar melayu Malaysia ... keberadaan jembatan yang akan dibangun itu bukan hanya menguntungkan kedua belah pihak dari sisi ekonomi .. tetapi juga akan menjadi simbol emosional penyatuan bangsa melayu nusantara .. khasnya melayu Sumatra dan melayu Semenanjung ....


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> can't agree more, palm tress industry need to add value by actually erecting specialized palm oil processing factory to make processed product instead of relying on solely exporting raw palms abroad,by this not only we increase the value of the commodity we also stop the almost daily forest fire as a result of greedy plantation expansions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the highway and infrastructure connecting these cities must be expedite and expanded:
> -Medan
> -Pekanbaru
> -Dumai
> you see these cities are very close to world capitals and financial centers like KL and SG, erecting a cross strait bridge like the one proposed (here)will integrate these areas more into the world economy, catapulting Sumatra into our next economic powerhouse.


Java-Sumatra bridge sounds more promising.
Or batam-singapore.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

New Country Classification by Income level : World Bank 2020 july

Sudan : From Lower-Middle-Income to Low-Income





Benin : From Low-Income to Lower-Middle-Income
Nepal : From Low-Income to Lower-Middle-Income
Tanzania : From Low-Income to Lower-Middle-Income
Algeria : From Upper-Middle-Income to Lower-Middle-Income
Sri lanka : From Upper-Middle-Income to Lower-Middle-Income






*Indonesia : From Lower-Middle-Income to Upper-Middle-Income*





Mauritius : From Upper-Middle-Income to High-Income
Nauru : From Upper-Middle-Income to High-Income
Romania : From Upper-Middle-Income to High-Income






Source : https://datahelpdesk.worldbank.org/.../906519-world-bank-country-and-lending-groups

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Country Classification by Income level : World Bank 1987-2020 (Status)

Singapore : High-Income Level before 1987

Brunei Darussalam : High-Income Level before 1987

Malaysia : Upper-Middle-Income Level Since 1992
/ / / / / / / Lower-Middle-Income Level before 1987

Thailand : Upper-Middle-Income Level Since 2010
/ / / / / / / Lower-Middle-Income Level before 1987

Indonesia : Upper-Middle-Income Level Since 2019
/ / / / / / / Lower-Middle-Income Level Since 2003
/ / / / / / / Low-Income Level Since 1998
/ / / / / / / Lower-Middle-Income Level Since 1993
/ / / / / / / Low-Income Level before 1987

Philippines : Lower-Middle-Income Level before 1987

Vietnam : Lower-Middle-Income Level Since 2009
/ / / / / / / Low-Income Level before 1987

Laos : Lower-Middle-Income Level Since 2010
/ / / / Low-Income Level before 1987

Myanmar : Lower-Middle-Income Level Since 2014
/ / / / / / / / Low-Income Level before 1987

Cambodia : Lower-Middle-Income Level Since 2015
/ / / / / / / / Low-Income Level before 1987

Source : World Bank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

The Yogyakarta-Solo Electric Commuter Rail to Operate in december 2020
.




.
The Solo-Jogja-Kutoarjo electric commuter rail (KRL) will be operational in the end of 2020.The Central Java Region I Railroad Technical Center began auctioning the construction of the Upper Flow Electricity (LAA) construction for the Jogja-Solo relation. The tender was a repeat tender because it had previously been offered. The LAA development plan is divided into 13 packages. The packages offered begin construction of the LAA from km 107 to km 154 for the Jogja-Solo relation. Value of packages offered varies between IDR36 billion to IDR53 billion.
.






So far, Jogja-Solo commuter rail use diesel (DMU) trains. The DMU train, called Prambanan Express (Prameks), is yellow livery train, carrying millions of Yogya and solo residents and their surroundings. And every year the increase is booming. It is possible that the EMU trains that will be used on the Yogyakarta-Solo electric commuter train are locally made or Indonesian-made trains produced by PT. INKA. There are 2 types, one of which might be used for this relation. Namely KFW i9000 and BN-Holec. Both are still and have been used on Greater Jakarta commuter rail. At present, the Greater Jakarta commuter rail is dominated by Japanese-made EMU trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bungaterakhir said:


> The Yogyakarta-Solo Electric Commuter Rail to Operate in december 2020
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The Solo-Jogja-Kutoarjo electric commuter rail (KRL) will be operational in the end of 2020.The Central Java Region I Railroad Technical Center began auctioning the construction of the Upper Flow Electricity (LAA) construction for the Jogja-Solo relation. The tender was a repeat tender because it had previously been offered. The LAA development plan is divided into 13 packages. The packages offered begin construction of the LAA from km 107 to km 154 for the Jogja-Solo relation. Value of packages offered varies between IDR36 billion to IDR53 billion.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, Jogja-Solo commuter rail use diesel (DMU) trains. The DMU train, called Prambanan Express (Prameks), is yellow livery train, carrying millions of Yogya and solo residents and their surroundings. And every year the increase is booming. It is possible that the EMU trains that will be used on the Yogyakarta-Solo electric commuter train are locally made or Indonesian-made trains produced by PT. INKA. There are 2 types, one of which might be used for this relation. Namely KFW i9000 and BN-Holec. Both are still and have been used on Greater Jakarta commuter rail. At present, the Greater Jakarta commuter rail is dominated by Japanese-made EMU trains.



Great news, Prameks using listrik aliran atas Will Usher a new era of commuter life and urban transport in Central Java greater area, next is in Eastern Java Greater Surabaya.


----------



## Indos

*China’s Alibaba to open third cloud center in Indonesia next year*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 3, 2020 / 09:34 am 






An Alibaba Cloud data center. The cloud provider is tight-lipped over the whereabouts of its data centers in Indonesia. (Alibaba/Alibaba) 
Chinese tech behemoth Alibaba plans to open its third cloud data center in Indonesia by next year in expanding its presence in the Indonesian market amid rising competition.

Alibaba Cloud, a subsidiary of Alibaba, said Tuesday the latest data center would minimize data loss-related risks by dividing workloads between the company’s three centers in Indonesia. The first center was built in 2018 and the second in 2019. 

Read also: Google launches first Cloud region in Indonesia

“This is very important as many businesses – including traditional enterprises such as banks – are shifting their IT infrastructure to the cloud amid the pandemic,” wrote Alibaba Cloud in a statement.

The cloud provider neither disclosed the centers’ investment value nor their general location.

Indonesia’s major cities, starting with Jakarta, formally entered a partial lockdown in late April, causing an uptick in demand for digital services including e-commerce, finance, online media, education and video games. All these services are lucrative markets for Alibaba.

However, rival tech giants Google and Amazon also plan to expand their cloud service subsidiaries in Indonesia, which is the single largest digital economy in Southeast Asia.

Google Cloud opened a new Jakarta region in late June, bringing its services closer to local customers, while Amazon Web Services plans to build a data center in 2022.

Alibaba Cloud country manager Leon Chen said his company would also build a data scrubbing center alongside the third data center in Indonesia.

Read also: Alibaba adds new cloud-native services in Indonesia

Scrubbing would improve system reliability as cybersecurity attacks “have grown in intensity and technology with many businesses moving their IT infrastructure to the cloud,” he said.

Communications and Information Minister Johnny G. Plate, in the statement, reminded Alibaba Cloud to comply with Indonesian policy and regulations over data management.

“We hope data management processes will be carried out in accordance with the Indonesian government’s principles on data management, which are principles of legal validity, compliance and transparency,” he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...hird-cloud-center-in-indonesia-next-year.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Pertamina expects to begin running Cilacap biorefinery in 2021*

Norman Harsono 
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 3, 2020 / 11:10 am 





RU IV Lomanis refinery owned by state-owned oil giant Pertamina in Cilacap, Central Java, is pictured in this undated photo. (Antara/Idhad Zakaria) 

State-owned oil giant Pertamina expects its new biofuel refinery in Cilacap, Central Java, to begin first-phase operations next year as part of the government’s biodiesel push.

The facility will have a “small capacity” of 3,000 barrels per day (bpd) but the output will be “100 percent made from crude palm oil,” said Ignatius Tallulembang, president director of Pertamina’s refinery arm, PT Kilang Pertamina Internasional (PT KPI), on Wednesday.

“Late next year we will have a capacity of 3,000 bpd. We will raise the capacity to 6,000 bpd by 2022,” he told House of Representatives lawmakers in Jakarta.


The biorefinery is small compared to Pertamina’s headline oil refinery projects, whose output levels are over 100,000 bpd each. Such projects include another refinery in the Cilacap compound from which development partner, Saudi Arabia’s Aramco, recently pulled out.

“We will focus on our biorefinery first,” said Ignatius.

The Cilacap refinery will support the government’s ongoing 30 percent palm oil-mixed (B30) biodiesel program meant to slash Indonesia’s oil imports, which are a major contributor to the country’s gaping trade deficit.

However, the palm oil industry behind B30 has also been linked to deforestation and raging forest fires that environmentalists warn may offset carbon emission reductions from reducing oil consumption.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...egin-running-cilacap-biorefinery-in-2021.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia says trade, investment deal with Australia takes effect*

News Desk
Reuters




Jakarta, Indonesia / Mon, July 6, 2020 / 09:43 am
Done deal: Indonesian then Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita (right) shakes hands with his Australian counterpart Simon Birmingham after the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement in Jakarta on March 4, 2019. The trade deal will come into force on July 5, 2020. (AFP/Adek Berry)


An Indonesia-Australia deal that eliminates most trade tariffs between the two nations and aims to open up investment, took effect on Sunday, Indonesia's Trade Ministry said.

The Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IA-CEPA), signed last year and ratified by the Indonesia's parliament in February, aims to boost bilateral trade that was worth $7.8 billion in 2019.

"COVID-19 has resulted in economic slowdown in nearly all countries," Trade Minister Agus Suparmanto said in a statement. "IA-CEPA momentum can be used to maintaining Indonesian trade and improve competitiveness."


In a signing ceremony last year, the two countries said the pact would eliminate all Australian tariffs on imports from Indonesia, while 94% of Indonesian tariffs would be gradually removed.

Australia aims to boost exports including wheat, iron ore and dairy, while Indonesia hopes to increase automotive exports, textile and electronics. The deal opens up investment, including for Australian universities in Indonesia.

The ministry said in the statement it has issued three regulations to allow for implementation of the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian firm obtains US patent for organic fertilizer*

Apriza Pinandita
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, July 7, 2020 / 05:28 pm 







An Indonesian fertilizer producer has obtained a patent from the United States for its coal-based fertilizer production technique.

The patent was granted by the US Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) on June 16 to R. Umar Hasan Saputra, an Indonesian citizen who owns Glogens Organic Micro-Carbon Fertilizer, according to the Foreign Ministry’s website.

The patent allows the business to enter the US agricultural market, which currently is one of the largest in the world. The company will also be able to expand its investment by establishing a factory in the US to supply the country and the world market.


Umar said the US patent would highlight the quality of his company’s product, which in Indonesia is marketed under the brand Futura by his company, PT Saputra Global Harvest.

He added that the fertilizer was manufactured using low-calorie coal that could be found in many countries. The fertilizer is organic, ecofriendly and can repair the condition of the soil. It is easier to produce than chemical-based fertilizers and is therefore less costly.

Read also: 'It's like the Pentagon': New ministry's control center to improve agriculture data collection

Umar said his company had been developing the product for 11 years before it was adopted by farmers in Indonesia. He said the fertilizer could increase the productivity of various types of plants.

Umar said Glogens would apply for a license to sell the product in the US. The company was preparing a plot of land in California for a trial of the product on rice and a plot in Indiana for a trial on corn.

Meri Binsar Simorangkir, the Indonesian Consul General in Chicago, said on Monday that the Indonesian Consulate General in Chicago and the Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) would help the company get certifications needed in the US. The institutions would also help to promote the brand in the US market, especially in the Midwest, the breadbasket of the US, which produces significant amounts of soybeans, corn and wheat.

“The Midwest is a potential market for Futura,” said Meri.

His company is also cooperating with the government of Zimbabwe to procure land for research and development. Umar is considering marketing his product in Africa, particularly in Kenya, Zambia, Namibia and Ghana.

The Indonesian government has expressed hope that Umar’s achievement will open other doors for the sale of coal-based fertilizer in Europe, Asia and Australia. (asp)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...obtains-us-patent-for-organic-fertilizer.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *Indonesian firm obtains US patent for organic fertilizer*
> 
> Apriza Pinandita
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Tue, July 7, 2020 / 05:28 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indonesian fertilizer producer has obtained a patent from the United States for its coal-based fertilizer production technique.
> 
> The patent was granted by the US Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) on June 16 to R. Umar Hasan Saputra, an Indonesian citizen who owns Glogens Organic Micro-Carbon Fertilizer, according to the Foreign Ministry’s website.
> 
> The patent allows the business to enter the US agricultural market, which currently is one of the largest in the world. The company will also be able to expand its investment by establishing a factory in the US to supply the country and the world market.
> 
> 
> Umar said the US patent would highlight the quality of his company’s product, which in Indonesia is marketed under the brand Futura by his company, PT Saputra Global Harvest.
> 
> He added that the fertilizer was manufactured using low-calorie coal that could be found in many countries. The fertilizer is organic, ecofriendly and can repair the condition of the soil. It is easier to produce than chemical-based fertilizers and is therefore less costly.
> 
> Read also: 'It's like the Pentagon': New ministry's control center to improve agriculture data collection
> 
> Umar said his company had been developing the product for 11 years before it was adopted by farmers in Indonesia. He said the fertilizer could increase the productivity of various types of plants.
> 
> Umar said Glogens would apply for a license to sell the product in the US. The company was preparing a plot of land in California for a trial of the product on rice and a plot in Indiana for a trial on corn.
> 
> Meri Binsar Simorangkir, the Indonesian Consul General in Chicago, said on Monday that the Indonesian Consulate General in Chicago and the Indonesian Trade Promotion Center (ITPC) would help the company get certifications needed in the US. The institutions would also help to promote the brand in the US market, especially in the Midwest, the breadbasket of the US, which produces significant amounts of soybeans, corn and wheat.
> 
> “The Midwest is a potential market for Futura,” said Meri.
> 
> His company is also cooperating with the government of Zimbabwe to procure land for research and development. Umar is considering marketing his product in Africa, particularly in Kenya, Zambia, Namibia and Ghana.
> 
> The Indonesian government has expressed hope that Umar’s achievement will open other doors for the sale of coal-based fertilizer in Europe, Asia and Australia. (asp)
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...obtains-us-patent-for-organic-fertilizer.html



Hope other companies followed the suit and after the largest market in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TransJakarta plans to start operating 100 electric buses by 2020-end*
6th Jul 2020 13:44





Jakarta (ANTARA) - PT Transportation Jakarta (TransJakarta) plans to operate 100 electric buses in the capital city by 2020-end to support the Jakarta Blue Sky Program initiated by the Jakarta provincial government.

"We only have two electric buses for the trial run. We, the TransJakarta management, have planned to conduct a trial run of 100 buses until the end of the year," TransJakarta Director Sardjono Jhony Tjitrokusumo remarked after a memorandum of understanding was inked between TransJakarta and Bakrie Autoparts for the trial run of the EV1 electric bus serving Balai Kota (the City Hall)-Blok M route at the TransJakarta Office here on Monday.

The electric bus plying on the Balai Kota-Blok M route will serve passengers on a daily basis at a 45-minute frequency, starting from 10 a.m. local time to 8 p.m. local time.

During the trial period, passengers can ride free of charge but are required to insert their electronic wallet cards into the “Tap On Bus” machine installed on the bus.

Related news: Transportation Minister calls for development of electric buses

TransJakarta has two electric buses and is partnering with the BYD brand holders to conduct a trial run of the environment-friendly vehicles on the streets of the capital.

PT Bakrie Autoparts, as a BYD agent in Indonesia, used two K9-model single low-entry buses and a C6 medium bus type during the trial.

"Certainly, it is far from noisy. The bus operates without any sound and certainly does not emit any smoke since it runs on electricity," Sardjono expounded.

During the trial period, the performance of electric buses will be jointly evaluated and verified by Bakrie Autoparts, TransJakarta, Independent Consultants, and the Jakarta Transportation Agency.

"After three months, we will both see what it looks like, if it is worth it and whether their numbers will be increased and promoted," he stated.

The two electric buses, operated on a trial basis, have met the eligibility standards as stipulated in the Indonesian Transportation Ministry’s regulations.

In 2019, TransJakarta had conducted an electric bus trial run in several tourist areas, including Ancol, Monas, Taman Mini Indonesia Indah, and Kota Tua.

Related news: PLN goads people to transition to electric vehicles
Related news: Grab's electric cars to operate in Jakarta in January 2020
Translated by: Livia Kristianti, Fardah
Editor: Sri Haryati

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1518...tart-operating-100-electric-buses-by-2020-end


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Indonesia Listed Companies to Pay Lowest Tax rate in Southeast Asia
source : Link

Jakarta. Some of Indonesia's listed companies will enjoy a lower income tax rate of 19 percent this year and next year, with a further 3 percent cut starting in 2022 that would make the rate lower than Singapore's corporate income tax rate, the Finance Ministry said last week.

The government has already lowered the income tax for companies to 22 percent last month as part of its stimulus package to ease the impact of the Covid-19 pandemic to Indonesia's economy.

The cut introduced by the government would allow some listed companies to pay tax at a 16 percent rate, lower than 17 percent rate in Singapore which currently offers the lowest corporate income tax rate in Southeast Asia.








Grab Contributes IDR.77,4Trillion to Indonesian economy : Research

source : Link

Ride-hailing firm Grab Indonesia contributed Rp 77.4 trillion (US$5.45 billion) to the Indonesian economy last year, largely thanks to its food delivery service, while providing gig work for the country’s informal workers, research released Thursday has shown.

The research, conducted by the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) and Tenggara Strategics, revealed that the biggest source of Grab’s contributions to the economy came from its food delivery service GrabFood, which contributed Rp 37.3 trillion of the total Rp 77.4 trillion. The overall 2019 figure marks a 58.3 percent increase from the firm’s Rp 48.9 trillion in 2018.

Alfa X by Alfamart






Alfa X as one of the latest major projects from Alfamart that aims to create a space for today's millennials without leaving the main function as a convenience store that provides goods. Millennials have standards for a gathering place, hanging out, or doing assignments. Aside from having a tasty and affordable menu, other things like the cafe design is certainly an added value in itself. Design is certainly expected can be present "accommodating" various millennial needs today, especially across the location site with a campus so that the first outlet can be a pilot project for Alfamart to develop Alfa X.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Bungaterakhir said:


> Jakarta. Some of Indonesia's listed companies will enjoy a lower income tax rate of 19 percent this year and next year, with a further 3 percent cut starting in 2022 that would make the rate lower than Singapore's corporate income tax rate, the Finance Ministry said last week.
> 
> The government has already lowered the income tax for companies to 22 percent last month as part of its stimulus package to ease the impact of the Covid-19 pandemic to Indonesia's economy.
> 
> The cut introduced by the government would allow some listed companies to pay tax at a 16 percent rate, lower than 17 percent rate in Singapore which currently offers the lowest corporate income tax rate in Southeast Asia.


I like this. Even at 20% some Indonesians "shell" company will start to move it back to Indonesia including some of their "funds". This will be huge and we shoulda done it many-many years ago.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> erecting a cross strait bridge like the one proposed (here)will integrate these areas more into the world economy, catapulting Sumatra into our next economic powerhouse.



This is daydreaming. Not going to happen within any foreseeable future


----------



## Nike

*Trade Ministry promotes Indonesian cleaning products in Philippines*
8th Jul 2020 18:59





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Trade Ministry, through its attaché in Manila, held a virtual business-matching event to boost exports of cleaning products to the Philippines.



"Foresight and innovation are some (of) the keys to boosting national export performance amid the world economic condition that has been affected by COVID-19. The virtual business-matching carried out by all trade attachés overseas has shown that the Ministry of Trade is making serious efforts to boost exports," said director general of National Export Development, Kasan, in a statement received here on Wednesday.



Meanwhile, the Indonesian Trade Attaché in Manila, Lazuardi, said that, at the moment, the Philippines has significantly increased imports of cleaning soaps. Based on data from the Philippines Statistics Authority (PSA), the nation’s imports of soap products have seen an increase of US$37.4 million, or 27 percent, in the first quarter of 2020.



"The rise in imports of cleaning soaps by the Philippines is also due to the rise in the people's awareness on the importance of cleanliness amid the COVID-19 pandemic. It shows that there is a significant (export) potential for Indonesian products in the Philippines, especially for soaps. This is the opportunity that we need to take advantage of as far as possible," he said.



Lazuardi said he believed the business-matching event led to initial orders for five containers of Indonesian soap products, valued at US$85,000, as part of an agreement between Indonesia's PT Indokemika Jayatama and the Philippines’ Arvin International Marketing Inc.



Aside from that, the business-matching also helped bridge a meeting between PT Indomop Multi Makmur, an Indonesian exporter of cleaning products, with City Hardware, one of the largest retailers of construction materials in the Philippines with 70,000 stores.



PT Indomop Multi Makmur has routinely exported retail cleaning tools to HomeAid Philippines since 2007. HomeAid Philippines supplies building materials in the Metro Manila region. PT Indomop Multi Makmur exports products worth US$40 thousand to US$60 thousand annually.



The market share of Indonesian laundry soap products to the Philippines in the first quarter of 2020 was 31.64 percent. For the same quarter, the value of exports was pegged at US$9.3 million, an increase of 21.6 percent compared to the same period last year, when the figure stood at US$7.6 million.



In particular, exports of broom products, mops, and brushes increased by 82.9 percent, reaching US$193 million from US$105 million recorded in the same period last year. (INE)


Related news: Fisheries Ministry issues licenses to 26 baby lobster exporters

Related news: Trade Ministry eyes North African market for processed food exports

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Sella PG/Aria Cindyara
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1520...s-indonesian-cleaning-products-in-philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*PT Barata Indonesia*, a state-owned company engaged in the fields of Engineering, Procurement & Construction, Manufacturing and Foundry, booked exports of around Rp133 billion (USD 9.3 million) in the last three months of April-June 2020, despite amid economic uncertainty due to the COVID pandemic -19 globally.














The two sets of power plant components (LP Outer Casing and Condenser) sent to Germany were used in the Herne 6 (1 x 600) MW Combined-Cycle Power project. The power plant has a capacity of 600 MW with a steam output of 400 MW, and is used to meet electricity needs for the Rhine-Ruhr region, Germany.


Germany adds to the list of countries expanding global markets for Barata Indonesia. Throughout 2020, Barata Indonesia has exported to various countries such as Japan, Pakistan, Armenia and Bahrain. Barata Indonesia, previously had also exported condensers and LP outer casings to various countries such as Brazil, Argentina and Pakistan. Meanwhile in the next few months, the PT Barata Indonesia Power Division turbine component plant plans to re-export turbine components to Australia, South Korea, Brazil, Iraq and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is preparing to add another 270.000 hectare in Kalimantan island for paddy field and other agricultural plants. For the first stage, 30.000 hectare will be prepared together with its irrigation system.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

One of the biggest data center in indonesia
Groundbreaking New Telkom data center




















*SPACEDC Data center by Singapore SpaceDC,LTD 





By Q2 2020, Jakarta will have its first green data center campus. SpaceDC, the company behind the initiative, will use natural gas to produce electricity to power the data center. It will also recycle waste heat from the gas generators to provide cooling through absorption chillers, a unique energy saving feature for a Southeast Asian data center. The 1.8-hectare campus in West Jakarta will house two data centers, the first being JAK2, a 2.6MW Tier III facility.
source : https://www.spacedc.com/media-relea...ts-first-green-data-center-campus-by-q1-2020/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA*. PT Pertamina memastikan kerjasama pembuatan kapal dengan BUMN galangan kapal kluster industri manufaktur masih dalam tahapan studi kelayakan yang ditandai dengan penandatanganan potensi kerjasama pada Selasa (14/7).

VP Corporate Communication Pertamina Fajriyah Usman mengatakan perjanjian ini sebagai kesepakatan awal yang akan ditindaklanjuti oleh tim teknis. Dus, Pertamina belum bisa merinci seputar alokasi dana untuk pembuatan kapal serta jenis kapal yang akan dibuat.

"Hal ini masih dalam tahap _feasibility study_, namun akan disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan Pertamina dan kapasitas galangan nasional," terang Fajriyah, Selasa (14/7).

Asal tahu saja, dalam lima tahun ke depan Pertamina merencanakan pengadaan 48 kapal, 15 kapal diantaranya akan dibuat oleh industri galangan kapal dalam negeri.

Fajriyah menambahkan, selama ini untuk pembangunan kapal dengan ukuran maksimal 17.500 DWT dilakukan di galangan dalam negeri, menyesuaikan dengan kemampuan kapasitas dok galangan dalam negeri.

Fajriyah melanjutkan, saat ini Pertamina memiliki sekitar 70 unit kapal tanker. Sementara, kebutuhan kapal untuk operasional mencapai 270 kapal dan lewat penambahan 48 kapal maka baru memenuhi kurang dari setengah kebutuhan yang ada.

Disisi lain, Pertamina memastikan kerjasama yang pasti dilakukan yakni menyangkut, pemeliharaan dan perawatan kapal milik Pertamina pada industri galangan kapal dalam negeri.

Sekedar informasi, selama ini perawatan kapal Pertamina terkendala dengan kontrak yang ada. Kapal yang terikat kontrak dengan dok Surabaya jika mengalami kerusakan maka harus dilakukan perawatan sesuai kontrak yakni di Surabaya.

Penandatanganan kerjasama ini memungkinkan kapal Pertamina yang memerlukan perawatan dapat dilakukan dilokasi dok terdekat, tidak berbatas pada kontrak yang ada.

https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/...gan-bumn-galangan-masih-tahap-studi-kelayakan

Synergy between BUMN. Tho I am happy to see they give portion of ship construction to local shipyard but this "Synergy between BUMN" move will also effect private local shipyard. When too much of this happen then prolly we can call it oligopoly and in some extreme case perhaps can be called a cartel. Why dont they just simply put it up on open tender and let the best company win? The contract they had before as mentioned in above article is with Dok Surabaya (Persero). And now this? Really?


----------



## Indos

*Government, lawmakers set 2021 state budget deficit at up to 4.7% of GDP*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, July 15, 2020 / 01:12 pm 




Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati (front) hands over the government's response to the draft 2021 state budget to House of Representatives Speaker Puan Maharani (right) during a plenary meeting in Jakarta on June 18. (Antara/Muhammad Adimaja) 


President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo will announce the detailed 2021 state budget, including exact revenue and expenditure figures, during his annual speech on Aug. 16.

The government and the House agreed that the assumption underpinning the 2021 state budget would see state spending reach 13.11 percent to 15.17 percent of GDP, while tax revenue is expected to reach 8.25 percent to 8.63 percent and nontax income 1.6 percent to 2.3 percent of GDP.

Indonesia’s economy could enter a recession in the third quarter this year as the government expects GDP to shrink by 3.8 percent to 5.1 percent in the second quarter and to decline by a further 1 percent in the third quarter.

If the economy shrinks in the third quarter, it will mark Indonesia’s first recession since the 1998 Asian financial crisis. A recession happens when an economy shrinks in two consecutive quarters.

“Indonesia’s economic outlook will now depend on the ability to stimulate recovery after a drastic deterioration in economic activity,” Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told lawmakers in a hearing on July 9.

She expects the economy to contract 0.4 percent this year under the worst-case scenario or grow 1 percent under the baseline scenario.

The government expects the fiscal deficit to reach 6.34 percent this year as it allocates Rp 695.2 trillion (US$48.23 billion) in stimuli to strengthen the country’s healthcare response and bolster the economy amid the pandemic.

Officials are now looking to accelerate spending to boost economic recovery and strengthen the country’s virus response after receiving criticism from President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo as well as from business and health communities for the slow disbursement of stimulus funds.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...state-budget-deficit-at-up-to-4-7-of-gdp.html


----------



## Nike

Indonesia WIKA construction state company doing honour to be part of construction companies to build Sanying line of MRT project in Taiwan


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_PIGlxHY1F/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

The project had been started since last year, part of the projects being done by WIKA including stations and trainset depo maintenance server for the district line


*Perluas Portofolio Luar Negeri, WIKA Tandatangani Agreement Sanying Line Rapid Transit Project dengan RSEA Engineering Corporation Taiwan*

font size decrease font size increase font size


Investasi

Read 5949 times

Print

Email

Image Gallery


Taipei - PT WIJAYA KARYA (Persero) Tbk. (WIKA) melakukan Signing Agreement Ceremony untuk Proyek Sanying Line Rapid Transit dengan RSEA Engineering Corporation Taiwan, pada Kamis, 11 April 2019 di Indonesia Exhibition Centre, Kantor Dagang dan Ekonomi Indonesia di Taipei.

Penandatanganan dilakukan secara langsung oleh Direktur Operasi III WIKA, Destiawan Soewardjono dan President of Architectural Engineering of RSEA Engineering Corporation Taiwan, Jason Wu serta disaksikan langsung oleh Kepala KDEI untuk Taipei, Didi Sumedi. Acara ini juga dihadiri oleh Wakil KDEI untuk Taipei, Teddy Surachmat beserta Jajaran Manajemen WIKA serta RSEA Engineering Corporation Taiwan.

Diawali penjelasan mengenai Proyek Sanying Line Rapid Transit oleh Aliset Sebayang, Country Manager WIKA untuk Taiwan. Dalam paparannya, beliau menyampaikan bahwa WIKA akan terlibat dalam pengerjaan Paket Kontrak I dari Proyek Sanying Line Rapid Transit berupa 4 bangunan stasiun dan dilanjutkan dengan Paket Kontrak II berupa 3 bangunan stasiun dan 1 Depo yang menghubungkan Distrik Sanxia dan Distrik Yingge serta Paket Kontrak III yaitu Pembangunan Basement Gedung Taiwan Insurance Building dengan Metode Top-Down.

Dalam sambutannya, Direktur Operasi III WIKA, Destiawan Soewardjono menyampaikan bahwa WIKA bangga bisa bekerjasama dengan RSEA Engineering Corporation Taiwan dikarenakan pengalaman serta reputasi dari Perusahaan Terkemuka ini di Taiwan, dan dengan adanya proyek ini beliau berharap peluang WIKA di Taiwan akan menjadi besar dan luas dengan berbagai proyek baru lainnya dan dengan adanya proyek stasiun diatas menjadi pembuktian terkait performance dan pengalaman WIKA di sektor infrastruktur khusus pembangunan transportasi publik.

Kepala Kantor Dagang Ekonomi Indonesia untuk Taipei, Didi Sumedi juga turut menyampaikan kebanggaannya atas pencapaian WIKA yang telah berekspansi membanggakan Indonesia di Taiwan. "RSEA Engineering Corporation akan mendapat kepuasan dari hasil kerja yg dikerjasamakan dgn salah satu BUMN Indonesia dan Champion di bidangnya", terangnya.

Dengan ditandatanganinya agreement ini, semakin menunjukkan eksistensi WIKA di Taiwan yang di mana sebelumnya telah melakukan Joint Operations dengan Dong – Pi Co., Ltd (Dong - Pi) untuk membangun Bridge Across the Kinmen Island.

https://www.kdei-taipei.org/index.p...ct-dengan-rsea-engineering-corporation-taiwan


@bluesky just like i said before Indonesia aims is to be sufficient in railway construction technology and can compete to foreign companies when building railway lines either it is HSR or Metro projects

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Number of poor in Indonesia swells to 26.42 million amid pandemic*
15th Jul 2020 18:51





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The COVID-19 pandemic led to an increase in the number of poor in Indonesia, with the figure reaching 26.42 million in March this year, according to the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS).

The figure showed an increase of 1.63 million compared to September, 2019.

The poverty rate also climbed, with the number of poor rising by 1.28 million compared to March, 2019.

"If we look back at the results of the social demographic survey on the impact of the pandemic, carried out by the bureau, it can be seen that the earnings of all sections of people saw a decrease," said head of the BPS, Suhariyanto, at a virtual press briefing in Jakarta on Wednesday.

According to the BPS report, after the Indonesian government reported the COVID-19 outbreak in Indonesia in the beginning of March, the bureau carried out a survey which revealed that 70 percent of citizens from the low income group, who were making under Rp1.8 million (around US$120) per month, admitted their earnings had gone down.

Meanwhile, three out of 10 people earning over Rp7.2 million (around US$500) per month also reported a decline in income.

"This means that the pandemic hit all levels of the people, with the impact being felt harder by those at lower (income) levels,” Suhariyanto added.

The BPS, he continued, also recorded a slowdown in household consumption and spending, which showed a growth of just 2.8 percent in the first quarter of 2020, a decrease compared to the same period in 2019 when the growth rate was over 5 percent.

Another sector that was hit by the pandemic was tourism, with the outbreak affecting several areas: from occupancy rates of hotels to craft-makers at a number of tourism destinations.

As for commodities, from September, 2019 until March, 2020, even though inflation rate was under control, a number of commodities became more expensive. For instance, the price of purebred chicken meat climbed 5.53 percent between September, 2019 and March, 2020.

Meanwhile, the price of cooking oil, purebred chicken eggs, and granulated sugar rose by 13.35 percent.

Suhariyanto also said that in March, 2019, there were still a significant number of citizens (7.45 percent) on the verge of poverty, or those whose spending and income were slightly above that of the poor population.

"By paying attention to these phenomena, in March, 2020, the BPS survey results showed that the percentage of poor citizens had gone up from 9.22 percent to 9.78 percent, which is equal to 26.42 million poor citizens," he revealed.

The survey showed the number of poor citizens in regional areas was considerably higher compared to urban areas. 

Related news: Nearly seven thousand workers in West Papua sent home: govt
Related news: Government allots Rp10 trillion for laid-off workers







Translated by: Sella Panduarsa Gareta/Aria Ci
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1524...ndonesia-swells-to-2642-million-amid-pandemic
Quarter 2 and 3 Indonesia will experience contraction

*Indonesian farmers encouraged to develop integrated farming*
13th Jul 2020 09:03





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Ministry of Agriculture encourages farmers to implement an integrated farming method to enable them to optimize the profitable uses of their farmland for supporting the government's efforts to make the country a food barn.

"In achieving Indonesia's food self-sufficiency, the ministry is very supportive for the farmers to implement the integrated farming method with zero waste," Director General of Food Crops at the Ministry of Agriculture Suwandi said in a statement here Sunday.

Suwandi explained the integrated farming method that enabled the farmers to cultivate their farmland for planting paddy, vegetable, and food crops, as well as raising chickens and breeding catfish and even cows during his visit to Jagan Village in Central Java.

The Ministry of Agriculture was so serious to develop this integrated farming method by providing the eligible farmers with such facilities as the micro credit program "Kredit Usaha Rakyat" (KUR) scheme and seed program, he said.

The method has become a role model for other areas, including the ones in Central Kalimantan Province that the central government has selected for its food-estate program, he added.

With food security being the top priority, the government has been working on its food estate program by developing 165 thousand hectares of land into farmland in Pulang Pisau District, Central Kalimantan Province.

According to ANTARA's observation, despite a steady rise in Indonesia's population, the country had yet to achieve food security, which by definition is related to "food availability, food access, and food utilization" (USAID 1995 in FAO).

Rather than feed its people the rice produced by its own farmers, the central government has frequently imported rice over the past years to meet the public's requirements.

This condition has, indeed, posed a grave challenge and does not bode well with Indonesia's status as one of the world's top agricultural countries.

Indonesia should not make it a permanent practice to import rice from countries, including Thailand and Vietnam, since it will potentially disadvantage local farmers and threaten its national security in the long term.

On April 21, 2020, President Widodo had called on officials to make a precise assessment of Indonesia's rice stocks.

The president's directive came on the back of the FAO of the United Nations' warning of the COVID-19 pandemic triggering a global food crisis.


Translated by: Mentari DG, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf


https://en.antaranews.com/news/152242/indonesian-farmers-encouraged-to-develop-integrated-farming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Number of poor in Indonesia swells to 26.42 million amid pandemic*
> 15th Jul 2020 18:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - The COVID-19 pandemic led to an increase in the number of poor in Indonesia, with the figure reaching 26.42 million in March this year, according to the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS).
> 
> The figure showed an increase of 1.63 million compared to September, 2019.
> 
> The poverty rate also climbed, with the number of poor rising by 1.28 million compared to March, 2019.
> 
> "If we look back at the results of the social demographic survey on the impact of the pandemic, carried out by the bureau, it can be seen that the earnings of all sections of people saw a decrease," said head of the BPS, Suhariyanto, at a virtual press briefing in Jakarta on Wednesday.
> 
> According to the BPS report, after the Indonesian government reported the COVID-19 outbreak in Indonesia in the beginning of March, the bureau carried out a survey which revealed that 70 percent of citizens from the low income group, who were making under Rp1.8 million (around US$120) per month, admitted their earnings had gone down.
> 
> Meanwhile, three out of 10 people earning over Rp7.2 million (around US$500) per month also reported a decline in income.
> 
> "This means that the pandemic hit all levels of the people, with the impact being felt harder by those at lower (income) levels,” Suhariyanto added.
> 
> The BPS, he continued, also recorded a slowdown in household consumption and spending, which showed a growth of just 2.8 percent in the first quarter of 2020, a decrease compared to the same period in 2019 when the growth rate was over 5 percent.
> 
> Another sector that was hit by the pandemic was tourism, with the outbreak affecting several areas: from occupancy rates of hotels to craft-makers at a number of tourism destinations.
> 
> As for commodities, from September, 2019 until March, 2020, even though inflation rate was under control, a number of commodities became more expensive. For instance, the price of purebred chicken meat climbed 5.53 percent between September, 2019 and March, 2020.
> 
> Meanwhile, the price of cooking oil, purebred chicken eggs, and granulated sugar rose by 13.35 percent.
> 
> Suhariyanto also said that in March, 2019, there were still a significant number of citizens (7.45 percent) on the verge of poverty, or those whose spending and income were slightly above that of the poor population.
> 
> "By paying attention to these phenomena, in March, 2020, the BPS survey results showed that the percentage of poor citizens had gone up from 9.22 percent to 9.78 percent, which is equal to 26.42 million poor citizens," he revealed.
> 
> The survey showed the number of poor citizens in regional areas was considerably higher compared to urban areas.
> 
> Related news: Nearly seven thousand workers in West Papua sent home: govt
> Related news: Government allots Rp10 trillion for laid-off workers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translated by: Sella Panduarsa Gareta/Aria Ci
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/1524...ndonesia-swells-to-2642-million-amid-pandemic
> Quarter 2 and 3 Indonesia will experience contraction
> 
> *Indonesian farmers encouraged to develop integrated farming*
> 13th Jul 2020 09:03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Ministry of Agriculture encourages farmers to implement an integrated farming method to enable them to optimize the profitable uses of their farmland for supporting the government's efforts to make the country a food barn.
> 
> "In achieving Indonesia's food self-sufficiency, the ministry is very supportive for the farmers to implement the integrated farming method with zero waste," Director General of Food Crops at the Ministry of Agriculture Suwandi said in a statement here Sunday.
> 
> Suwandi explained the integrated farming method that enabled the farmers to cultivate their farmland for planting paddy, vegetable, and food crops, as well as raising chickens and breeding catfish and even cows during his visit to Jagan Village in Central Java.
> 
> The Ministry of Agriculture was so serious to develop this integrated farming method by providing the eligible farmers with such facilities as the micro credit program "Kredit Usaha Rakyat" (KUR) scheme and seed program, he said.
> 
> The method has become a role model for other areas, including the ones in Central Kalimantan Province that the central government has selected for its food-estate program, he added.
> 
> With food security being the top priority, the government has been working on its food estate program by developing 165 thousand hectares of land into farmland in Pulang Pisau District, Central Kalimantan Province.
> 
> According to ANTARA's observation, despite a steady rise in Indonesia's population, the country had yet to achieve food security, which by definition is related to "food availability, food access, and food utilization" (USAID 1995 in FAO).
> 
> Rather than feed its people the rice produced by its own farmers, the central government has frequently imported rice over the past years to meet the public's requirements.
> 
> This condition has, indeed, posed a grave challenge and does not bode well with Indonesia's status as one of the world's top agricultural countries.
> 
> Indonesia should not make it a permanent practice to import rice from countries, including Thailand and Vietnam, since it will potentially disadvantage local farmers and threaten its national security in the long term.
> 
> On April 21, 2020, President Widodo had called on officials to make a precise assessment of Indonesia's rice stocks.
> 
> The president's directive came on the back of the FAO of the United Nations' warning of the COVID-19 pandemic triggering a global food crisis.
> 
> 
> Translated by: Mentari DG, Rahmad Nasution
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> 
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/152242/indonesian-farmers-encouraged-to-develop-integrated-farming


that supposed to be ministry of agriculture reponsibility ....


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia books $1.27b trade surplus in June as economic activity resumes*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Wed, July 15, 2020 / 03:49 pm

Indonesia booked a trade surplus of US$1.27 billion in June as both exports and imports rose from the slump recorded in May, signaling increasing economic activity as the country and its trading partners have begun to lift coronavirus-induced restrictions.

Exports were up 2.28 percent year-on-year (yoy) in June at $12.03 billion, the first growth recorded in four months, thanks to rising shipments of manufactured and agricultural goods, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Wednesday.

Imports, meanwhile, were 6.36 percent lower than last year at $10.76 billion as domestic demand for raw materials remains weak. But the decrease was much less pronounced than in May, when imports plummeted 42.2 percent yoy. Imports of consumer goods and capital goods rose significantly following the government’s gradual reopening of the economy in June.


“The growth in exports is an encouraging sign for the economy, and we hope that this will become a positive signal of a continuing rise in exports in the coming months,” BPS head Suhariyanto told reporters in a streamed news conference.

Suhariyanto added that the significant rise in exports was warranted with the relaxation of pandemic-related restrictions.

Trade rose significantly in June compared to May, when the country imposed large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) to curb the spread of COVID-19, halting many business activities, disrupting supply chains and forcing manufacturing facilities to shut down temporarily. In June, exports increased by 15.09 percent month-to-month (mtm) and imports rose by 27.56 percent mtm.

Meanwhile, the country’s oil and gas exports decreased in June by 18.52 percent yoy to $580 million despite the rise in oil prices, while exports of mining products fell by 17.05 percent yoy due to falling coal prices.

Exports of manufactured goods rose by 7.09 percent, driven by increased exports of palm oil and electrical machines, while exports of agriculture goods rose by 34.36 percent yoy.

Meanwhile, imports of consumer goods grew by 37.15 percent yoy following a sharp increase of garlic shipments from China and frozen meat from Australia, among other items. Imports of raw materials plummeted by 13.27 percent, while imports of capital goods grew by 2.63 percent, driven by higher demand for laptops from China.

China, the United States and Japan remain Indonesia’s largest trading partners.

In the first half of the year, the country booked $76.41 billion in exports, a decrease of 5.49 percent, while imports amounted to $70.9 billion from January to June, a 14.28 percent yoy decrease.

*Indonesia recorded a trade surplus of $5.5 billion over the first half of the year, compared to a deficit of $1.87 billion in the same period last year.*

Global trade is expected to drop around 18.5 percent yoy in the second quarter of this year due to the coronavirus pandemic, according to the World Trade Organization. The WTO also forecasted that global trade volumes would contract by between 13 percent at best and 32 percent at worst in 2020, amid the disruption brought about by the pandemic.

Bank Central Asia chief economist David Sumual told _The Jakarta Post _that the result was justified following the reopening of the economy, adding that implementing health protocols would be key to maintaining the positive trade performance.

“We still think that uncertainty remains going forward as COVID-19 is still around, but the way we are going now is overall positive for economic growth,” David said in a phone interview.

Bank Danamon economist Wisnu Wardana said after the announcement that the current account deficit would narrow to 1.5 percent in the second quarter, a result he called “surprisingly positive” for the virus-battered economy.

Indonesia recorded a current account deficit of $3.9 billion, or 1.4 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP), in this year’s first three months, down from 2.8 percent of GDP in the preceding quarter.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...lus-in-june-as-economic-activity-resumes.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Bikin Jokowi Happy, 7 Pabrik Relokasi ke RI Mulai Dibangun*
Yuni Astutik, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

17 July 2020 15:37





Foto: Jokowi Kunjungan ke Jawa Timur. Dok: Biro Pers Sekretariat Presiden




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal (BKPM) mengatakan 7 pabrik di luar negeri siap relokasi/pindah dan melakukan groundbreaking di Indonesia termasuk di Kawasan Industri Batang, Jawa Tengah.

"Minggu depan, 7 perusahaan akan relokasi, akan ada _groundbreaking_. Kita berusaha mengawal (investor) tak hanya sampai izin, tapi dikawal sampai konstruksi dan produksi," ujar Juru Bicara / Komite Penanaman Modal BKPM Tina Talisa saat _video conference_ dengan tema "Potret Investasi di Indonesia" di Graha BNPB, Jakarta, Jumat (17/7/2020).

Dia memastikan, sejauh ini belum ada investor yang sudah komitmen untuk memindahkan pabriknya ke Indonesia meski diterpa pandemi Covid-19. Sebanyak 7 perusahaan yang relokasi antara lain dari China dan beberapa negara lain.


"Untuk menciptakan lapangan kerja, kita masih didukung konsumsi, orang punya belanja kalau punya pendapatan, pendapatan ya kalau ada pekerjaan. Tugas investasi ya.. itu," tegasnya.

Ia juga mengungkapkan Covid-19 berdampak pada realisasi investasi di 2020. Berdasarkan catatan BKPM, hingga triwulan I-2020, realisasi investasi mencapai Rp 210 triliun atau 23,8% dari target. Padahal, target tahun 2020 adalah Rp 886 triliun.

"Akan ada revisi. Kalau Juli tuntas revisi Rp 817 triliun, kalau belum selesai akan revisi lagi," ujarnya.

Pemerintah saat ini sedang membangun kawasan industri di Batang, Jawa Tengah. Kepala BKPM, Bahlil Lahadalia menyebut sudah ada beberapa pabrik siap masuk ke kawasan tersebut.

Berikut daftar 7 pabrik atau investor yang sudah memastikan relokasi ke Indonesia, termasuk di Batang:


1. PT Meiloon Technology Indonesia,  Relokasi pabrik dari Suzhou, China. Pabrik di Taiwan dan China merupakan pusat produksi untuk pasar global

2. PT Sagami Indonesia,  Relokasi pabrik dari Shenzen, China karena biaya pabrik dan tenaga kerja di indonesia lebih kompetitif dari China

3. PT CDS Asia (Alpan),  Relokasi pabrik dari Xiamen, China karena tarif impor produknya dari Indonesia ke Amerika 0% dibanding tarif 25% dari China ke Amerika

4. PT Kenda Rubber Indonesia , Relokasi pabrik dari Shenzen, China karena peningkatan permintaan pasar di Indonesia

5. Denso, PT Denso Indonesia , Relokasi pabrik dari Jepang karena memandang Indonesia sebagai lokasi terbaik setelah melakukan riset ke berbagai negara di kawasan ASEAN

6. PT Panasonic Manufacturing Indonesia , Relokasi dari China karena ingin menjadikan Indonesia sebagai pasar basis ekspor bagi beberapa kategori produk home appliances

7. PT LG Electronics Indonesia , Relokasi dari Korea Selatan dan berencana menjadikan Indonesia sebagai regional hub baru yang menjangkau pasar Asia dan Australia

"Ditargetkan akhir 2020 semua sudah pembangunan infrastruktur. Komitmen ini karena ijin kita kasih, izin kabupaten sampai provinsi, kita layani mereka secara baik," pungkasnya.

Akhir Juni lalu, Presiden Jokowi mengungkapkan akan ada potensi relokasi pabrik-pabrik dari China sebanyak 119 perusahaan, sebanyak 7 pabrik sudah positif pindah ke RI. Jokowi pun merasa senang.

"Saya senang hari ini sudah ada yang masuk 7. Udah pasti ini yang 7. Kemudian ada 17 yang memiliki komitmen besar sudah masuk ke 60 persen hampir 100 persen," kata Jokowi saat meninjau kawasan industri terpadu Batang, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (30/6).


----------



## Nike

Just a throw back, actually the current government started to realized a long dead planning of old times. There is planning to electrified most of main route of railway system on Java. Currently only in Jabodetabek area and Yogjakarta Solo routes under construction

*Fakta Tentang Rencana Elektrifikasi Jaringan Perekeretaapian Utama Pulau Jawa*
 Jumat, 15 Mei 2020 Rizki Fajar Novanto  0 Komentar


Ilustrasi Jalur Kereta Api Jakarta Bandung Setelah Elektrifikasi | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=300,229&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,609&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13236" src="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,609" alt="Ilustrasi Jalur Kereta Api Jakarta Bandung Setelah Elektrifikasi | Sumber: JICA" width="800" height="609" srcset="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1226&ssl=1 1226w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=300,229&ssl=1 300w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1024,780&ssl=1 1024w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,585&ssl=1 768w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" data-recalc-dims="1" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Ilustrasi Jalur Kereta Api Jakarta Bandung Setelah Elektrifikasi | _Sumber: JICA_
Jepang sudah sangat lama berkontribusi dalam pembangunan perkeretaapian di Indonesia pasca Kemerdekaan. Dimulai dari pemberian pampasan perang hingga berbentuk _Official Development Assistance_ (ODA) dari tahun 1958 hingga saat ini. Pembangunan tersebut sangat dapat terlihat dari sistem sarana dan prasarana perkeretaapian seperti revitalisasi jalur kereta api Jabodetabek hingga penyusunan standar pembangunan _double track_ untuk lintas selatan Jawa.

Pada tahun 1970 hingga 1990-an awal merupakan puncak kerjasama di bidang perkeretaapian antara Indonesia dan Jepang. Pada tahun 1984, Pemerintah Indonesia meminta Pemerintah Jepang lewat JICA (_Japan International Cooperation Agency_) membuat Studi Elektrifikasi Jaringan Perkeretaapian Utama di Pulau Jawa. Studi ini dibantu oleh _Japan Railway Technical Service_ (JRTS) yang dilaksanakan dari Desember 1984 hingga Februari 1986. Studi ini berisikan tentang penyambungan sistem arus listrik Jabotabek yang masih menggunakan sistem DC (_Direct Current_) dan sistem jalur utama yang menggunakan sistem AC (_Alternating Current_), efek terhadap keuangan PJKA (Perusahaan Jawatan Kereta Api) serta ekonomi nasional negara Indonesia apabila proyek ini dilaksanakan. Rencana ini dimulai dari elektrifikasi jalur pada bagian Jakarta-Bandung dan Cikampek-Cirebon.

Peta Proyek Elektrifikasi Segmen Pertama | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=300,213&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,568&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13237" src="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,568" alt="Peta Proyek Elektrifikasi Segmen Pertama | Sumber: JICA" width="290" height="206" srcset="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1521&ssl=1 1521w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=300,213&ssl=1 300w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1024,727&ssl=1 1024w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,545&ssl=1 768w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Peta Proyek Elektrifikasi Segmen Pertama | _Sumber: JICA_
Jalur Jakarta-Cikampek-Cirebon dan Cikampek-Bandung dipilih sebagai jalur pertama yang dielektrifikasi sebab memiliki populasi penduduk yang sangat besar yakni 38.1% dari total keseluruhan populasi Pulau Jawa dan 23.4% dari total populasi Indonesia pada tahun 1984. Selain itu, JICA memprediksi perkembangan populasi ini akan terus bertambah seiring berkembangnya Pulau Jawa. Juga, PJKA menjalankan 32 kereta ekspress dan empat kereta cepat di jalur tersebut yang membawa total 667.000 penumpang per tahunnya. Namun jika dibandingkan dengan pengangkutan barang, kereta api hanya mendapatkan volume pengangkutan sekitar 120.000 ton barang pada jalur Jakarta-Bandung dan 305.000 ton barang pada jalur Cikampek-Pegadenbaru.

*Sistem Elektrifikasi dan Rekayasa Prasarana Lintas*
Elektrifikasi jalur ini direncanakan menggunakan sistem 25 kV 50Hz AC. Listrik dari PLN akan menjadi sumber utama untuk memenuhi kebutuhan jalur yang dielektrifikasi. Untuk kebutuhan listrik, substation atau gardu listrik dibuat di tiga tempat yakni Kosambi, Arjawinangun, dan Padalarang. Sistem listrik aliran atas yang akan digunakan adalah sistem _simple catenary_ karena lebih murah dan memudahkan perawatan. Selain itu, sistem ini dipilih sebab kecepatan operasional kereta direncanakan pada 100 km/j. Namun pada bagian jalur Purwakarta-Padalarang yang berbukit-bukit dengan jarak 50 kilometer akan menggunakan sistem _direct suspension_ sebab kecepatan kereta dibatasi hingga 80km/j.

Sistem Elektrifikasi Jalur Kereta Api Utama Jawa Segmen Satu | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=300,200&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,534&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13238" src="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,535" alt="Sistem Elektrifikasi Jalur Kereta Api Utama Jawa Segmen Satu | Sumber: JICA" width="290" height="194" srcset="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1616&ssl=1 1616w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=300,200&ssl=1 300w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1024,684&ssl=1 1024w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,513&ssl=1 768w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...ndroid.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1536,1027&ssl=1 1536w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Sistem Elektrifikasi Jalur Kereta Api Utama Jawa Segmen Satu | _Sumber: JICA_




Sistem Listrik Aliran Atas yang Digunakan pada Elektrifikasi Jalur Utama Jawa Segmem Pertama | _Sumber: JICA_
Elektrifikasi ini juga memerlukan rekayasa teknik pada terowongan Sasaksaat dan beberapa jembatan. Modifikasi pada terowongan Sasaksaat dilakukan dengan cara _roadbed lowering method_ yakni menurunkan ketinggian jalur kereta dengan memodifikasi drainase dan menggali roadbed hingga kedalaman 40 cm. Selain itu, bagian atas (_arch crown_) dimodifikasi dengan memotong sedikit beton untuk memasang sistem elektrifikasi. Hal ini menjadi rekayasa teknik terowongan untuk elektrifikasi pertama di Indonesia bila rencana ini dijalankan. Untuk jembatan, rekayasa teknis dilakukan dengan menambahkan ruang untuk instalasi peralatan listrik aliran atas.





_Roadbed Lowering Method_ pada Terowongan Sasaksaat | _Sumber: JICA_




Modifikasi Jembatan untuk Instalasi Sistem Listrik Aliran Atas | _Sumber: JICA_
*Rekayasa Layout Stasiun dan Dipo*
Selain membutuhkan rekayasa teknik pada terowongan dan jembatan, proyek ini banyak mengubah beberapa layout lintas di sekitar wilayah Jabodetabek, depo lokomotif, dan Balai Yasa Yogyakarta. Pada lintas Jabodetabek, pembangunan skala besar dilakukan yakni dengan membangun jalur dwiganda layang antara Jakarta Kota-Manggarai (1500V DC) untuk pemisahan jalur ekspress dan non ekspress dan Manggarai-Krawang untuk elektrifikasi dengan sistem 25 kV AC. _Platform_ (peron) baru di Stasiun Manggarai yang berada di ujung dekat peron satu eksisting akan dibangun sebagai pola operasional yang akan dilaksanakan pada tahun 1994. Selain itu, Stasiun Krawang akan diremodelisasi sebagai tempat perpindahan sistem dari sistem kelistrikan 1500V DC menjadi sistem 25 kV AC dan sebaliknya. Depo-depo lokomotif listrik akan dibangun di Cirebon dan Kiaracondong sebagai tempat untuk pengecekan harian dan bulanan sedangkan perawatan besar-besaran lokomotif listrik akan dilakukan di Balai Yasa Yogyakarta. Sedangkan depo kereta akan dibangun di Cipinang.

Rencana Remodelisasi Balai Yasa Yogyakarta untuk Mendukung Operasional Lokomotif Listrik | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=300,183&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,489&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13242" src="https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,489" alt="Rencana Remodelisasi Balai Yasa Yogyakarta untuk Mendukung Operasional Lokomotif Listrik | Sumber: JICA" width="800" height="489" srcset="https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1767&ssl=1 1767w, https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=300,183&ssl=1 300w, https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1024,626&ssl=1 1024w, https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,469&ssl=1 768w, https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1536,939&ssl=1 1536w, https://i1.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...858_com.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1600 1600w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" data-recalc-dims="1" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Rencana Remodelisasi Balai Yasa Yogyakarta untuk Mendukung Operasional Lokomotif Listrik | _Sumber: JICA_




Gambar 1- Layout Stasiun Manggarai | _Sumber: JICA_
Layout Stasiun Manggarai | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=200,300&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...le.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=684,1024&ssl=1" class="wp-image-13245 size-full" src="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...oogle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,1198" alt="Gambar 2- Layout Stasiun Manggarai | Sumber: JICA" width="800" height="1198" srcset="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1080&ssl=1 1080w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=200,300&ssl=1 200w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=684,1024&ssl=1 684w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,1150&ssl=1 768w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...ndroid.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1026,1536&ssl=1 1026w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" data-recalc-dims="1" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Gambar 2- Layout Stasiun Manggarai | _Sumber: JICA_
Pola operasional prasarana kereta api yang direncanakan adalah membagi dua bagian elektrifikasi yakni Jakarta hingga Krawang menggunakan kelistrikan sistem DC sedangkan Krawang, Cikampek, Cirebon serta Bandung menggunakan kelistrikan sistem AC. Hal ini dilakukan untuk mengantisipasi pengembangan perkeretaapian di wilayah Jabodetabek yang menggunakan sistem 1500V DC. Pola operasional ini direncanakan hingga tahun 1993. Direncanakan pola operasional ini berakhir pada tahun 1994 setelah adanya pembangunan jalur ganda yang paralel antara jalur eksisting Krawang dan Manggarai dengan sistem kelistrikan 25 kV AC. Jalur selain Jakarta-Cikampek dielektrifikasi sesuai dengan kondisi saat itu yaitu jalur tunggal.

Layout Stasiun Krawang Untuk Perpindahan Sistem Kelistrikan Kereta Api | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=300,187&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,498&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13246" src="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,498" alt="Layout Stasiun Krawang Untuk Perpindahan Sistem Kelistrikan Kereta Api | Sumber: JICA" width="800" height="498" srcset="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1736&ssl=1 1736w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=300,187&ssl=1 300w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1024,637&ssl=1 1024w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,478&ssl=1 768w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1536,956&ssl=1 1536w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...443_com.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1600 1600w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" data-recalc-dims="1" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Layout Stasiun Krawang Untuk Perpindahan Sistem Kelistrikan Kereta Api | _Sumber: JICA_
Pola operasional untuk sarana kereta api direncanakan oleh JICA dan PJKA disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan lintas. Kecepatan operasional yang diharapkan adalah 100km/j dan maksimum 120 km/j untuk kereta penumpang sedangkan untuk kereta barang dibatasi hanya 85 km/j. Lokomotif yang digunakan yakni AC/DC (_dual current_) akan digunakan untuk melayani kereta penumpang maupun kereta barang. Kereta penumpang terdiri dari 10 atau 6 kereta dengan total tonase maksimum 400 ton. Sedangkan kereta barang tonase maksimum disesuaikan dengan kapasitas lintas yakni pada segmen Cikampek-Bandung hanya 600 ton sedangkan pada segmen Cikampek-Cirebon maksimum 1000 ton.

Sistem persinyalan yang akan digunakan adalah sistem sinyal blok otomatis dengan sistem interlocking relay. Sistem ini akan digunakan pada jalur Jakarta-Cikampek-Cirebon dan Cikampek-Bandung dengan memperhatikan peralatan yang digunakan untuk meminimalisir efek dari _inductive interference._ Selain itu, sistem keselamatan otomatis akan digunakan di perlintasan sebidang. Sistem persinyalan akan mendukung sistem _Centralized Traffic Control_ (CTC) agar perjalanan kereta dapat teroptimalisasi dengan baik.

*Armada yang Digunakan*
Untuk kebutuhan sarana berpenggerak pada awal pengoperasian, PJKA membutuhkan sekitar 58 lokomotif listrik . Lokomotif listrik yang akan digunakan adalah tipe B-2-B dengan sistem traksi VVVF (_Variable Voltage Variable Frequency_). Lokomotif ini merupakan hasil peningkatan dari lokomotif sebelumnya yakni tipe D-3 yang memiliki sistem _thyristor continous phase control and field control._ Keduanya sama sama memiliki berat 70 ton dengan _axle load_ 15 ton. Output lokomotif VVVF adalah sebesar 2600 kW, lebih tinggi dibandingkan sistem lokomotif D-3. Namun, lokomotif ini akan menggunakan bentuk yang sama dengan tipe D-3.

Gambar Teknis Lokomotif Tipe D3 yang menjadi Basis Lokomotif Listrik Untuk Indonesia | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=300,173&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,462&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13247" src="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,462" alt="Gambar Teknis Lokomotif Tipe D3 yang menjadi Basis Lokomotif Listrik Untuk Indonesia | Sumber: JICA" width="800" height="462" srcset="https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1870&ssl=1 1870w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=300,173&ssl=1 300w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1024,591&ssl=1 1024w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,444&ssl=1 768w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1536,887&ssl=1 1536w, https://i2.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...269_com.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1600 1600w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" data-recalc-dims="1" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Gambar Teknis Lokomotif Tipe D3 yang menjadi Basis Lokomotif Listrik Untuk Indonesia | _Sumber: JICA_
Spesifikasi Lokomotif Listrik VVVF untuk Indonesia | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=276,300&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,871&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13248" src="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,871" alt="Spesifikasi Lokomotif Listrik VVVF untuk Indonesia | Sumber: JICA" width="800" height="871" srcset="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...om.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=952&ssl=1 952w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=276,300&ssl=1 276w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=941,1024&ssl=1 941w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,836&ssl=1 768w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" data-recalc-dims="1" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Spesifikasi Lokomotif Listrik VVVF untuk Indonesia | _Sumber: JICA_
Pada awalnya, kereta tipe JNR 381 akan digunakan pada lintas Jakarta-Cikampek-Bandung untuk layanan _super-express_. Kereta ini diperkenalkan oleh Jepang sebab memiliki beberapa kelebihan antara lain memiliki sistem _pendulum tilting system_ yang dapat memiringkan bodi kereta pada saat melewati tikungan yang berfungsi untuk meminimalisasi gaya sentrifugal yang dialami oleh kereta sehingga kereta dapat melaju 15-20 km/jam lebih tinggi dibandingkan dengan kecepatan yang dibatasi (_balancing speed_). Dengan menggunakan sistem ini, perjalanan antara Cikampek-Padalarang dapat dikurangi hingga 14 menit. Namun, karena perbedaan antara kereta yang ditarik dengan lokomotif dan yang tidak hanya 4 menit serta membutuhkan investasi tambahan sekitar Rp 6,7 Miliar maka JICA mengambil keputusan untuk tidak mengadopsi sistem tersebut.

Kereta Electric Multiple Unit Tipe JNR 381 | Sumber: JICA

" data-medium-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=300,217&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...gle.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?fit=800,580&ssl=1" class="size-full wp-image-13249" src="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=800,579" alt="Kereta Electric Multiple Unit Tipe JNR 381 | Sumber: JICA" width="800" height="579" srcset="https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...m.google.android.apps_.docs_.jpg?w=1491&ssl=1 1491w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=300,217&ssl=1 300w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w...android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=1024,742&ssl=1 1024w, https://i0.wp.com/redigest.web.id/w....android.apps_.docs_.jpg?resize=768,556&ssl=1 768w" sizes="(max-width: 800px) 100vw, 800px" data-recalc-dims="1" style="-x-ignore: 1">
Kereta Electric Multiple Unit Tipe JNR 381 | _Sumber: JICA _
Rencananya proyek elektrifikasi ini akan selesai pada tahun 1988-1989 sehingga proyek elektrifikasi dapat dilanjutkan hingga ke seluruh jalur perkeretaapian lintas utama pulau Jawa. Bila melihat garis waktu proyek ini maka dapat disusun sebagai berikut :

Stage 1


Jakarta-Cikampek-Cirebon (1988)
Cikampek-Kiaracondong (1989)
Stage 2


Cirebon-Yogyakarta (1991)
Yogyakarta-Solo Balapan (1992)
Manggarai-Krawang 25kV AC (paralel dengan jalur eksisting) (1994)
Solo Balapan-Surabaya Kota (1995)
Stage 3


Surabaya Kota-Probolinggo (1996)
Cirebon-Semarang Tawang (2003)
Semarang Tawang-Surabaya Pasar Turi (2003)
Semarang Tawang-Solo Balapan (2003)
Kiaracondong-Kroya (2003)
Bogor-Sukabumi (2003)
Probolinggo-Jember (2003)
Sukabumi-Padalarang (2008)
Jember-Banyuwangi (2008)
Kertosono-Bangil (2008)
*(RED/rnovanto)*

Sumber :

Japan International Cooperation Agency.1983. _The Study on Electrification Project of Main Railway Lines in Java in The Republic of Indonesia (Master Plan) Final Report_. Jepang; JICA.

Japan International Cooperation Agency. 1986. _Report of Feasibility Study on The Electrification of Main Line in Java_. Jepang; JICA.


https://redigest.web.id/2020/05/fak...erekeretaapian-utama-pulau-jawa/#.XxGxY2kxV6E


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Siemens and Bentley Systems build digital twin for largest petrochemical complex in Indonesia*


source : https://www.thegeospatial.in/siemen...or-largest-petrochemical-complex-in-indonesia






The development and implementation of this digital twin will take place in phases, from 2020 – 2025. FKA Global is the systems integration partner and will provide digitalization services, maintenance and further enhancement of the solution post-implementation.

Siemens and Bentley Systems will develop the first petrochemical digital twin in Indonesia for Chandra Asri, the country’s largest integrated petrochemical complex. With over 27 year footprint, the latter is set to double its capacity in the next five years to tap into the robust domestic and regional economic growth.

The development and implementation of this digital twin will take place in phases, from 2020 – 2025. FKA Global is the systems integration partner and will provide digitalization services, maintenance and further enhancement of the solution post-implementation.

The digital twin of Chandra Asri’s integrated petrochemical complex in Cilegon City will show and visualize digitalized data about the plant assets and the engineering data. Therefore analog plant data are transformed into an automated digital twin framework.

This reduces risks of error. The information will henceforth be accessible through one integrated digital platform, ensuring data accuracy, consistency and integrity, as well as ease-of-maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia categorized as energy-resilient based on 6.44 index scoring*
17th Jul 2020 13:18





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The National Energy Council (DEN) has classified Indonesia as "resilient" in energy on the basis of the energy resilience index gauged from several indicators.

"Alhamdulillah (thank God), our score (in energy resilience) is categorized as resilient. Our score is 6.44," DEN's Secretary General, Djoko Siswanto, noted in a statement here on Friday.

The assessment of indicators was based on the four key aspects of availability, accessibility, affordability, and acceptability, according to Siswanto.

It also took into account the type of energy used by the public, infrastructure, the level of energy utilization, and the environment.

Assessment of the energy resilience index was based on the Analytical Hierarchy Process (AHP) method.

"Some methods are available to measure the energy resilience, one of them being the AHP that uses software expert choice based on inputs from (energy) experts," he expounded.

The index score of 8-10 is indicative of highly resilient, 6-7.99 translates to resilient, while a score of 4-5.99 points to being less resilient. A score of 2-3.99 indicates a vulnerable condition while 0-1.99 means highly vulnerable.

"From time to time, our energy resilience score has continued to improve. In 2016, we received a score of 6.38, 6.40 in 2017, and 6.44 in 2018," he noted.

The government has used the assessment to identify the direction of energy policy and issues hindering national energy supply, as well as help the government to formulate measures to boost Indonesia's energy resilience and achieve the target outlined in the National Energy Policy (KEN). Related news: Problems of food crisis, energy resilience looming over Indonesia

Related news: Government links food security to national defense

Close
EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Afut Syafril N, Sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf


https://en.antaranews.com/news/1525...s-energy-resilient-based-on-644-index-scoring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Pertamina to drill up to 180,000 bpd from Rokan oil block after takeover*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 17, 2020 / 10:49 am 






Chevron workers inspect an oil and gas facility at Rokan block in Riau. Pertamina Hulu Energi (PHE) aims to produce between 170,000 and 180,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd) from the celebrated Rokan block in Riau once it takes the block over next year. (SKK Migas/SKK Migas) 

Pertamina Hulu Energi (PHE) aims to produce between 170,000 and 180,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd) from the celebrated Rokan block in Riau once it takes the block over next year.

PHE president director Budiman Pahursip said on Wednesday the company aimed to maintain such output levels by drilling new oil wells starting “the first day” of the takeover, which is on Aug. 8, 2021.

“This is important during a takeover to ensure production does not drop sharply,” he said during a webinar hosted by extractive industry watchdog Publish What You Pay (PWYP) Indonesia.


He went on to say that PHE, a subsidiary of state-owned oil giant Pertamina, would continually drill new wells in the aging Rokan block in pushing production up to 200,000 bopd. He did not mention a timeline.

The block yielded 190,131 bopd last year under the helm of PT Chevron Pacific Indonesia (CPI), a subsidiary of one of the world’s biggest oil companies, Chevron.

Pertamina will be taking over the 50-year-old block, which is the country’s second-most productive oil block, from CPI next year, when the latter company’s permit is slated to expire.

Pertamina, Chevron and the Indonesian government, through the Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Taskforce (SKK Migas), have formed a steering committee to ensure Rokan’s smooth takeover, defined as one without a sharp drop in output.

“At this time, we are collaborating closely with SKK Migas to prepare the technical implementation,” a CPI spokeswoman told _The Jakarta Post_ on Thursday.

“We are grateful for the government’s direction and initiative to provide solutions to invest to optimize national oil production,” she added.

SKK Migas had previously ordered Chevron to drill 11 new oil wells in November this year. The new wells are expected to boost block output by 3,000 bopd, prior to the takeover.

Despite being one of the country’s most celebrated blocks, Rokan block’s output has steadily declined over the past few years due to the natural exhaustion of reserves.

The government expects nationalizing the block to maintain production levels, which saw a landmark decline of 9.2 percent year-on-year to 190,131 bopd in 2019. Prior to 2019, the oil block was the country’s most productive.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-bpd-from-rokan-oil-block-after-takeover.html


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> *Pertamina to drill up to 180,000 bpd from Rokan oil block after takeover*
> 
> Norman Harsono
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta / Fri, July 17, 2020 / 10:49 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron workers inspect an oil and gas facility at Rokan block in Riau. Pertamina Hulu Energi (PHE) aims to produce between 170,000 and 180,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd) from the celebrated Rokan block in Riau once it takes the block over next year. (SKK Migas/SKK Migas)
> 
> Pertamina Hulu Energi (PHE) aims to produce between 170,000 and 180,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd) from the celebrated Rokan block in Riau once it takes the block over next year.
> 
> PHE president director Budiman Pahursip said on Wednesday the company aimed to maintain such output levels by drilling new oil wells starting “the first day” of the takeover, which is on Aug. 8, 2021.
> 
> “This is important during a takeover to ensure production does not drop sharply,” he said during a webinar hosted by extractive industry watchdog Publish What You Pay (PWYP) Indonesia.
> 
> 
> He went on to say that PHE, a subsidiary of state-owned oil giant Pertamina, would continually drill new wells in the aging Rokan block in pushing production up to 200,000 bopd. He did not mention a timeline.
> 
> The block yielded 190,131 bopd last year under the helm of PT Chevron Pacific Indonesia (CPI), a subsidiary of one of the world’s biggest oil companies, Chevron.
> 
> Pertamina will be taking over the 50-year-old block, which is the country’s second-most productive oil block, from CPI next year, when the latter company’s permit is slated to expire.
> 
> Pertamina, Chevron and the Indonesian government, through the Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Taskforce (SKK Migas), have formed a steering committee to ensure Rokan’s smooth takeover, defined as one without a sharp drop in output.
> 
> “At this time, we are collaborating closely with SKK Migas to prepare the technical implementation,” a CPI spokeswoman told _The Jakarta Post_ on Thursday.
> 
> “We are grateful for the government’s direction and initiative to provide solutions to invest to optimize national oil production,” she added.
> 
> SKK Migas had previously ordered Chevron to drill 11 new oil wells in November this year. The new wells are expected to boost block output by 3,000 bopd, prior to the takeover.
> 
> Despite being one of the country’s most celebrated blocks, Rokan block’s output has steadily declined over the past few years due to the natural exhaustion of reserves.
> 
> The government expects nationalizing the block to maintain production levels, which saw a landmark decline of 9.2 percent year-on-year to 190,131 bopd in 2019. Prior to 2019, the oil block was the country’s most productive.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-bpd-from-rokan-oil-block-after-takeover.html



Lets hope it actually pans out that way

I tend to believe that nationalization will improve the profit-sharing of the resources extracted (as in the nation recieves more benefit).

When it comes to raw output though, more often then not output will slump, at least short to medium term. After all, operations are disrupted during takeover, previous operator (i.e the foriegn company) will cut investments in production capacity since they won't recieve the benefit anyway... and our SOEs are rarely better than the profit-maximising foriegn company.


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Lets hope it actually pans out that way
> 
> I tend to believe that nationalization will improve the profit-sharing of the resources extracted (as in the nation recieves more benefit).
> 
> When it comes to raw output though, more often then not output will slump, at least short to medium term. After all, operations are disrupted during takeover, previous operator (i.e the foriegn company) will cut investments in production capacity since they won't recieve the benefit anyway... and our SOEs are rarely better than the profit-maximising foriegn company.



Base on previous take over by Pertamina, the oil field has become more productive.


----------



## Indos

There are three Indonesian entities that are trying to make Covid 19 vaccines. Eijkman laboratory (government agency), Biofarma (state owned drug company), and Kalbefarma (private owned drug company). Eijkman is the one who can be regarded as making local vaccine as the other two are making cooperation with China and Korea.

According to Dr Reisa, Covid 19 task force communication officer, Indonesian local vaccine has finished undergoing 8 stages in making a vaccine while in order to complete the development it needs 15 stages. Local vaccine is predicted to reach mass production stage in middle of 2021.


----------



## Nike

This Medco energy is world class one

*MedcoEnergi reports first gas production from Meliwis Field*
20th Jul 2020 13:41





Jakarta (ANTARA) - PT Medco Energi Internasional (MedcoEnergi) reported first gas production from Meliwis Field on July 13 in its working area in Madura offshore, East Java, four years since the field’s discovery in Mundu Formation in 2016.

CEO of Indonesian oil and gas company MedcoEnergi Roberto Lorato noted in a statement here on Monday that the company had completed development of the Meliwis gas field despite hindrance in the distribution of logistics in the wake of the COVID-19 pandemic.

The field has used unmanned platforms and a 11-kilometer underwater pipeline to supply up to 20 MMCFD of natural gas to the industry in East Java.

"This is testament to MedcoEnergi’s capability to operate and maintain its sustainable commitment to all stakeholders," he stated.

President Director of MedcoEnergi Hilmi Panigoro earlier stated that the oil and gas company had witnessed a drop in demand owing to the COVID-19 pandemic though concurrently oil and gas production had risen.

"We are facing a challenging time. The swift declining demand for energy amid the increased production of oil is a challenge for the industry," he noted.

Nonetheless, MedcoEnergi will continue to support the government to maintain the nation’s energy supply.
Related news: PHE-Medco E&P Simenggaris to supply gas to mini-LNG refinery

Related news: Medco wraps up process of 50-percent acquisition of Newmont NT

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Afut SN, Sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
https://en.antaranews.com/news/152682/medcoenergi-reports-first-gas-production-from-meliwis-field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* Pertamina Announces Breakthrough in 100% Biofuel Manufacturing *
BY :EUIS RITA HARTATI

JULY 16, 2020

*Jakarta*. The state energy company Pertamina has announced success in producing the refined, bleached, and deodorized palm oil used for 100 percent biofuel, or the so-called Green Diesel, at its Dumai refinery in Riau, paving the way for Indonesia's ambition to switch to the green fuel as soon as next year.

Pertamina said the refinery produced 1,000 barrels biofuel per day in the third trial run on July 2-9, Pertamina's president director Nicke Widyawati said on Wednesday. The previous trials produced biofuel with a palm oil content of 7.5 percent and 12.5 percent. 

"I congratulate my colleagues at Pertamina, especially those at the Dumai refinery who has proven that we are capable," Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita said. 

Indonesia sees palm-oil based biofuel as a solution to slash its costly diesel imports, which have put its current account balance in the red in the past decade. Also, palm oil faces growing rejection from consumers in the developed market that could decrease its demand. 

Facing the challenges, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's was adamant for Indonesia to be able to produce biofuel with 100 percent palm oil content soon. Today, the government has made the use of B40, or diesel fuel with 40 percent mix of biofuel mandatory, a step up from B30 last year. 

Pertamina's Nicke said Pertamina's success was a result of support from the government and the palm oil producers. 

"Thank you to the government and all related parties for their full support to Pertamina. This trial shows that we are ready regarding the refineries and catalysts technology," she said. 

"Now, we need to think how to implement it so that it makes economic sense," said Nicke.

Indonesia currently makes 42-46 million metric tons of palm oil every year, with 11.5 percent of the amount is used to make biodiesel. 

NIcke said Pertamina was constructing a green diesel production unit with a capacity of 20,000 barrels per day at the company's Plaju refinery in South Sumatra. 

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/pertamina-announces-breakthrough-in-100-biofuel-manufacturing

Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> * Pertamina Announces Breakthrough in 100% Biofuel Manufacturing *
> BY :EUIS RITA HARTATI
> 
> JULY 16, 2020
> 
> *Jakarta*. The state energy company Pertamina has announced success in producing the refined, bleached, and deodorized palm oil used for 100 percent biofuel, or the so-called Green Diesel, at its Dumai refinery in Riau, paving the way for Indonesia's ambition to switch to the green fuel as soon as next year.
> 
> Pertamina said the refinery produced 1,000 barrels biofuel per day in the third trial run on July 2-9, Pertamina's president director Nicke Widyawati said on Wednesday. The previous trials produced biofuel with a palm oil content of 7.5 percent and 12.5 percent.
> 
> "I congratulate my colleagues at Pertamina, especially those at the Dumai refinery who has proven that we are capable," Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita said.
> 
> Indonesia sees palm-oil based biofuel as a solution to slash its costly diesel imports, which have put its current account balance in the red in the past decade. Also, palm oil faces growing rejection from consumers in the developed market that could decrease its demand.
> 
> Facing the challenges, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's was adamant for Indonesia to be able to produce biofuel with 100 percent palm oil content soon. Today, the government has made the use of B40, or diesel fuel with 40 percent mix of biofuel mandatory, a step up from B30 last year.
> 
> Pertamina's Nicke said Pertamina's success was a result of support from the government and the palm oil producers.
> 
> "Thank you to the government and all related parties for their full support to Pertamina. This trial shows that we are ready regarding the refineries and catalysts technology," she said.
> 
> "Now, we need to think how to implement it so that it makes economic sense," said Nicke.
> 
> Indonesia currently makes 42-46 million metric tons of palm oil every year, with 11.5 percent of the amount is used to make biodiesel.
> 
> NIcke said Pertamina was constructing a green diesel production unit with a capacity of 20,000 barrels per day at the company's Plaju refinery in South Sumatra.
> 
> https://jakartaglobe.id/business/pertamina-announces-breakthrough-in-100-biofuel-manufacturing
> 
> Alhamdulillah


How about Premium/Pertamax?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

nufix said:


> How about Premium/Pertamax?



What about them?


----------



## Nike

*Pupuk Indonesia issues bonds worth Rp2.5 trillion*
20th July 2020

President director of Pupuk Indonesia, Aas Asikin Idat (center). (ANTARA /HO-Pupuk Indonesia)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - PT Pupuk Indonesia (Persero), Indonesia's largest state-owned fertilizer company, on Monday issued bonds worth Rp2.5 trillion as part of the first phase of its Sustainable Public Offering (PUB) in 2020.

Pupuk Indonesia plans to release bonds worth a total of Rp8 trillion under its Sustainable Public Offering (PUB) II.

The bond issuance is part of the company's strategy to diversify external funding sources apart from banks, president director of Pupuk Indonesia, Aas Asikin Idat, said here on Monday

"In addition to diversifying funding sources, this is one of our efforts to reduce interest rate volatility by switching from variable rate to fixed rate, so that we can have long-term efficiency," he said at an online press conference.

The bond funds will be used for re-profiling debt (bank loans and bonds), both at the parent company and subsidiaries.

Idat said he is optimistic the bond issuance target can be absorbed by the market given the company's stable performance, which has, in fact, shown an improvement, even amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

In the first phase of PUB II this year, Pupuk Indonesia will release bonds in three tranches: Series A with a 3-year tenor, Series B with a 5-year tenor, and Series C with a 7-year tenor. Interest payments will be made quarterly, calculated using the 30/360 convention.

For Series A bonds with a tenor of 3 years, the coupon is offered at 6.25-7.25 percent; Series B with a 5-year tenor of 7-8.30 percent; and, Series C with a 7-year tenor of 7.5--8.75 percent.

The initial bond offering period is July 16-30, 2020, while the public offering is scheduled for August 14-18, 2020.

Pupuk Indonesia has appointed PT Bahana Sekuritas, PT BCA Sekuritas, PT BNI Sekuritas, PT Danareksa Sekuritas, PT Mandiri Sekuritas as Joint Lead Underwriters (JLU), and PT Bank Mega Tbk as trustees for the bond offering.

Pupuk Indonesia's sustainable bonds have received ‘AAA (idn)’ rating from PT Fitch Ratings Indonesia. The bonds are being issued without special collateral (clean basis).

*Related news: Pupuk Indonesia fertilizer production hit record high in 2019*

Pupuk Indonesia is a state-owned enterprise (BUMN) which has 10 subsidiaries with an integrated business scope. The enterprise has five fertilizer producers — PT Pupuk Iskandar Muda, PT Pupuk Sriwidjaja Palembang, PT Pupuk Kujang, PT Petrokimia Gresik, and PT Pupuk Kaltim.

It also has five non-fertilizer subsidiary companies: PT Rekayasa Industri, PT Mega Eltra, PT Pupuk Indonesia Energi, PT Pupuk Indonesia Logistik, and PT Pupuk Indonesia Pangan.

Pupuk Indonesia plays an important role in securing fertilizer supply to support the national food security program. The company has been assigned by the government to distribute fertilizers at a subsidized rate (Public Service Obligation) to all regions in Indonesia. In addition, it also sells its products to domestic commercial markets and in export markets.

In 2019, Pupuk Indonesia distributed and sold 13.76 million tons of subsidized and non-subsidized fertilizers and non-fertilizer products.

Its total income from fertilizers in 2019 stood at Rp71.3 trillion, an increase of 10 percent annually on average. Meanwhile, the BUMN’s profit increased by an average of 10 percent per year from 2017 to 2019.

Last year, Pupuk Indonesia booked a current year profit of Rp3.71 trillion, with its total assets valued at Rp135.55 trillion.

The company has managed to maintain its ranking as the top 10 global fertilizer companies based on total assets, revenue, EBITDA (earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization), and net profit.
https://en.antaranews.com/news/152706/pupuk-indonesia-issues-bonds-worth-rp25-trillion


----------



## Nike

*Govt inaugurates C. Java plant able to produce fuel from waste*

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, July 21, 2020 / 02:13 pm
Island of plastic: Goats rummage through plastic waste on Panggang Island in Thousand Islands regency, north of Jakarta. The government plans to impose a plastic bag excise tax in a bid to fight plastic pollution. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama) 

The government inaugurated on Monday a facility to produce refuse-derived fuel (RDF), a fuel made of various types of waste, in Cilacap, Central Java, as part of efforts to improve Indonesia’s waste management and speed up the country’s transition to renewable energy.

The Rp 90 billion (US$6.09 million) facility, the first of its kind in Indonesia, is the result of a cooperation agreement between the Public Works and Housing Ministry, the Environment and Forestry Ministry, the Denmark Embassy, regional administrations and publicly listed building materials manufacturer PT Solusi Bangun Indonesia.

The RDF facility is also a pilot project for improving Indonesia’s waste management, said Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan.

“We need a breakthrough in waste management to reduce cities or regencies’ dependence on final disposal sites [TPA], which has long been an issue both on the environment and social fronts,” Luhut was quoted in a statement as saying on Monday.

Solusi Bangun Indonesia, which operates four cement factories across the country, including in Cilacap, is planning to produce 50 tons of RDF from 120 tons of waste every day. The firm will use the fuel as an alternative to coal to power its cement plant.


Indonesia, the world’s second-largest contributor of plastic pollutants in the ocean, has been working to solve its waste problem.

According to the World Bank’s Indonesia Marine Debris Hotspots Rapid Assessment, 20 percent of the country's plastic waste ends up in rivers and coastal waters.

The government is planning to reduce the country’s marine plastic debris by 70 percent between 2020 and 2025 and become free of plastic pollution by 2040.

Nani Hendiarti, the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister's deputy of environment and forestry management, said the new facility would open up business opportunities waste management for individuals and companies.

“We hope this RDF facility will shift waste management from a cost burden to a business model that can create economic activity, through which the public can contribute to increase the shares of renewable energy in Indonesia,” Nani said.

The alternative source of fuel could also be used to replace coal at steam-electric power plants (PLTU), the ministry said on Monday

The government also plans to partner with PT Indonesia Power, a subsidiary of state-owned electricity company PLN, to use the alternative fuel at power plants.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...va-plant-able-to-produce-fuel-from-waste.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> How about Premium/Pertamax?



Do you mean pouring palm oil into Premium/Pertamax ? Maybe it is still quite difficult to do it for gasoline engine, thats why biofuel is used for diesel engine. 

Talking about palm oil, the price has gone up significantly and almost reach pre-Covid price level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pdf about railway policies development in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

In the latest IMF projection, Indonesia is predicted to get 0.3 % contraction this year. I think the projection is quite reasonable although I still hope Indonesia, some how, can still grow at least 0.5 % in 2020.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesia’s economy is on track for a significant contraction this year as the coronavirus crisis has hit the global economy more severely than previously expected, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) has forecast.

The United States-based institution projects that Southeast Asia’s biggest economy will contract by 0.3 percent this year, according to the June update of the World Economic Outlook titled A Crisis Like No Other, An Uncertain Recovery, which was published on Wednesday. The global economy, meanwhile, is expected to shrink by 4.9 percent.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-shrink-indonesias-economy-imf-forecasts.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think the words *significant* contraction is not suitable since the contraction is only 0.3 %, much better than the IMF projection for many countries as global world will see contraction around 5 %


----------



## Indos

*Light at end of tunnel for auto industry as June car sales rebound: Experts*

Mardika Parama
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, July 23, 2020 / 12:27 pm





A worker mops the floor at Tunas Daihatsu car dealer in Jakarta on June 16. Indonesia’s automotive industry players can breathe a sigh of relief as national car sales in June rebounded strongly, promising a smoother road for the rest of the year, analysts have said. (Antara/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Indonesia’s automotive industry players can breathe a sigh of relief as national car sales in June rebounded strongly, promising a smoother road for the rest of the year, analysts have said.

National car sales jumped more than threefold in June to 12,623 units from a record low 3,551 units a month before, according to Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo) data compiled by diversified conglomerate PT Astra International. Despite the rebound, sales in June were almost 79 percent lower year-on-year (yoy).

In total, sales reached 260,933 units during the first half, a plunge of around 46 percent from the same period last year.


“We expect the recovery to ramp up ahead,” RHB Sekuritas analyst Andrey Wijaya wrote in a research note dated July 16. “We are also positive on monthly sales, as national retail sales came up to 29,682 units (+74.8 percent mom [month-on-month], -54.6 percent yoy) – which means dealers’ businesses have begun to return to normal levels.”

However, he warned that an increase in COVID-19 infections would have a severe negative impact on the auto industry, as well as a further weakening in global economic growth.

Car sales have become one of the indicators of Indonesia’s household spending, which accounts for more than half of the country’s gross domestic product (GDP).

Indonesia’s automotive industry was hit hard by the government’s decision to implement large scale social restrictions (PSBB) in several cities nationwide to curb the spread of the coronavirus. Car wholesales nosedived in April and hit rock bottom in May with a more than 95 percent annual drop as the pandemic hit demand.


A rebound in car sales in June is highly likely due to pent up demand after most dealers closed their doors for more than two months due to the partial lockdowns, Sucor Sekuritas analysts wrote in a report on July 1.

“Although it is still too early to conclude that purchasing power has returned, we are happy to see that sales performance has started to gain traction,” they wrote.

“It is also our strong belief that the sales trend will further improve, albeit slowly, in the second half. At this juncture, we project car sales will decline by 30 to 40 percent yoy this year to only around 600,000 to 700,000 units versus 1.05 million units in 2019.”

Previously, Gaikindo decided to cut its domestic car sales target this year by 40 percent to just 600,000 units. The association also slashed Indonesia’s car export target to 175,000 units in 2020 from the initial target of 350,000 to 400,000 units.

Indonesia has recorded national car sales of around 1 million units annually in recent years.

Gaikindo co-chairman Jongki Sugiarto told _The Jakarta Post_ on Monday that carmakers aimed to sell at least 30,000 cars in July to achieve its sales projection of 100,000 cars in the April-July period.

“If we could achieve 100,000 car sales in [in the April to July period], we could achieve our annual target. I believe we can achieve that,” he said.

Automotive industry expert Bebin Djuana said on Tuesday that manufacturers should keep their production low despite the sales increase in June, as falling car demand from March to May caused rising car stocks in dealers across the country.

Four-wheeled vehicle production reached over 82,000 and 89,000 units in February and March, respectively, according to Gaikindo data.

The car production rate dropped by April and hit rock-bottom in May with only 1,997 cars being produced during the month. The production number climbed in June with 16,000 units, as car sales started to rebound.

The improvement in the industry is expected to be beneficial for Astra, half of whose revenue is sourced from the automotive business, according to RHB Sekuritas and Sucor Sekuritas analysts.

Astra, whose stocks trade at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) under the code ASII, traditionally hold more than half of the country’s car wholesale market share but its share dropped to a record low of 31 percent and 38 percent in May and June, respectively.

“We believe ASII is likely to benefit in the longer term, supported by our unchanged thesis of an increase in demand for higher-capacity automobiles, as the new normal (social distancing, public health fears) may result in the public leaning more toward using private vehicles over public transportation,” Andrey of RHB said.

Astra’s stocks had dropped 2.79 percent as of 2:36 p.m. Western Indonesia Time on Wednesday as the main gauge, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) slipped 0.24 percent. The stocks have lost 23 percent of their value in the last year. *(prm)*

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...dustry-as-june-car-sales-rebound-experts.html


----------



## NEKONEKO

Trans-Java toll road


----------



## Nike

*Food and beverage industries contributed highest to exports: minister*
23rd Jul 2020 15:50






Jakarta (ANTARA) - The food and beverage industry continued to make the largest contribution to exports in the manufacturing sector, with US$13.73 billion and $10.87 billion of exports respectively during the first semester of 2020.

"Food and beverage industries registered a high demand during the COVID-19 pandemic. This is since people are looking to consume nutritious food to boost their immunity," Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita noted in a statement here on Thursday.

Kartasasmita pointed out that small- and medium-scale enterprises dominated the country’s food and beverage industry, so it can become a backbone for the country's economy.

"In accordance with the Making Indonesia 4.0 roadmap, we have set a target for Indonesia's food and beverage industry to dominate the Southeast Asian market," Kartasasmita stated.

Some food and beverage products already have a potential market abroad, such as instant noodles in African nations. To this end, the ministry has encouraged market expansion and export-oriented product diversification.

In the basic metal industry, the improved added value of natural resources has augmented foreign exchange revenue from exports. Moreover, this has breathed new life into the industry to absorb workers, he remarked.

With its position as the mother of industries -- as its products have been used as raw materials for other sectors, such as automotive, maritime, and electronics -- the basic metal industry has also served as the backbone for the country's economy.

"We are encouraging the metal industry to enter the Industry 4.0 through the application of digital technology. This is aimed at boosting productivity and quality. Industry 4.0 is not aimed at reducing workforce but instead to improve the added value of human resources," he expounded.

During the period from January to June 2020, the export value of manufacturing products had touched $60.76 billion, or 79.52 percent of the total exports of $76.41 billion.

"We will continue to maintain the momentum by accelerating the stimulus for the manufacturing sector in the second semester of 2020. This could encourage the export-oriented industry to increase its production capacity," Kartasasmita explained. Related news: Ministry holds business-matching event to boost exports to Canada
Related news: Ministry encourages farmers to develop eel farming

Translated by: Sella PG, Sri Haryati
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
https://en.antaranews.com/news/1529...tries-contributed-highest-to-exports-minister


----------



## Nike

*Bukan Mimpi di Siang Bolong, RI Punya Pabrik Baterai Terbesar*
Cantika Adinda Putri , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

24 July 2020 14:23





Foto: Ilustrasi baterai pada mobil listrik yang dikemas dalam komponen yang aman. electrec.co




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Era pengembangan mobil listrik di Indonesia perlahan mulai tampak. Pasokan baterai yang menjadi isu utama pengembangan kendaraan listrik sebentar lagi terpecahkan.

Perusahaan asal Korea Selatan, Hyundai Motor Group bekerja sama dengan LG Chem Ltd, berencana membangun pabrik baterai di Indonesia. Nilai investasinya mencapai US$ 9,8 miliar.

Kepala Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal (BKPM) Bahlil Lahadalia menjelaskan secara eksklusif kepada _CNBC Indonesia_ perihal rencana Hyundai-LG yang akan bangun pabrik baterai.


Menurut Bahlil, pembangunan pabrik baterai oleh Hyundai-LG ini akan pertama kalinya menjadi yang terbesar dan terintegrasi di dunia.

PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Tertekan Terus, Harga Batu Bara Bakal Sentuh Level Terendah?*
*Angka Pengangguran Tinggi, Wall Street Loyo*
*Abipraya Salurkan Bantuan Covid-19 Dari THR Komisaris-Direksi*
"Pabrik baterai itu akan dibangun dari hulu sampai hilir. Sampai _packing_ baterai. Ini perusahaan pertama di dunia yang terintegrasi, dari proses tahap pertama sampai dengan jadi baterai. Investasinya nggak main-main, US$ 9,8 billion. Dan sudah bertahap dan sudah 80% kita bicarakan," jelas Bahlil saat melakukan video conference dengan _CNBC Indonesia_, Kamis (23/7/2020).

Sebelumnya dikabarkan bahwa, Pimpinan LG Group, Koo Kwang-mo telah melakukan pertemuan dengan Wakil Pimpinan Eksekutif Hyundai Euisun Chung untuk membahas kerja sama baterai dan teknologi masa depan. Namun belum ada keputusan yang dapat diberikan mengenai kerja sama dua perusahaan ini.

"Hyundai Motor Group berkolaborasi dengan LG Chem dalam berbagai proyek. Namun, belum ada diskusi konkret terkait usaha patungan baterai di Indonesia," kata Hyundai dalam sebuah pernyataan kepada Reuters, sebulan lalu atau tepatnya 24 Juni 2020.

Saat ini beberapa pabrikan mobil global memang sedang berlomba-lomba untuk mencari sumber produksi baterai guna mempersiapkan diri untuk mengantisipasi perkembangan otomotif ke era mobil listrik. LG Chem sendiri pun sudah mendirikan usaha dengan beberapa produsen mobil, seperti General Motors Co, Hyundai, Tesla, dan Geely Automobile

Pernyataan ini juga sejalan dengan langkah Menteri Koordinator bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, yang akan menghentikan ekspor raw material, termasuk Nikel dan Kobalt.

Luhut berambisi di masa mendatang Indonesia menjadi negara terpandang karena lantaran menjadi negara produsen baterai lithium terbesar kedua di dunia.

"Kenapa pemerintah melihat nikel ore ini penting? Ini karena kendaraan listrik dibutuhkan untuk mencapai Paris Agreement 2030. Artinya, international combustion akan hilang pada 2030 dan mereka akan lari ke litium baterai. Dan kita akan menjadi produsen litium baterai nomor dua terbesar di dunia," tutur Luhut dalam acara Indonesia Moving Forward, pada Awal Juni 2020.

Tepat setahun lalu, Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) telah mengeluarkan Peraturan Presiden No. 55 Tahun 2019 tentang Percepatan Program Kendaraan Bermotor Listrik Berbasis Baterai (Battery Electric Vehicle) untuk Transportasi Jalan. Saat ini sedang menunggu aturan turunan berupa petunjuk teknis (Juknis) di kementerian perindustrian.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...siang-bolong-ri-punya-pabrik-baterai-terbesar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Starting in 2021, one of the largest shrimp pond production center in the Bumi Dipasena /Lampung will be evaluated through a study to develop business concepts and financing methods.

From the existing planning, shrimp cultivation business in Dipasena will be carried out by adopting the principle of sustainability through the use of environmentally friendly technology. So that the business will continue to go hand in hand with a commitment to protect natural resources.

Better development methods and principles for Dipasena have also been the focus of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) in the past two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bungaterakhir said:


> Starting in 2021, one of the largest shrimp pond production center in the Bumi Dipasena /Lampung will be evaluated through a study to develop business concepts and financing methods.
> 
> From the existing planning, shrimp cultivation business in Dipasena will be carried out by adopting the principle of sustainability through the use of environmentally friendly technology. So that the business will continue to go hand in hand with a commitment to protect natural resources.
> 
> Better development methods and principles for Dipasena have also been the focus of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) in the past two years.



Who is the owner of the business now ?

Look like small farmers make a cooperative and start the business by their own.






https://www.mongabay.co.id/2019/12/...pkan-pada-pengembangan-tambak-udang-dipasena/


----------



## Indos

*Businesses, big and small, say economy in bad shape: Survey*

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 24, 2020 / 03:04 pm 






The majority of business players, from large companies to micro, small and medium enterprises (MSMEs), are of the view that Indonesia’s economy is in a bad shape, a new survey shows.

Negative sentiment is most pronounced among big businesses, with 73.5 percent of them saying the economy is in a poor condition, according to the survey by Indikator.

The public opinion pollster questioned 1,176 respondents in nine provinces from June 29 to July 11.

Among the micro and small enterprises, 60.6 percent and 69 percent of the respondents surveyed, respectively, held a similarly bleak view.

According to the survey, the businesses’ negative view on the economy stemmed from issues such as the sluggish global economy, the difficulty to get a project or order, as well as high operational costs and rising raw material costs during the pandemic.

“Businesspeople tend to see the central government as having handled COVID-19-related issues poorly,” Burhanudin Muhtadi, the executive director of Indikator, said in a virtual briefing on Thursday.

The COVID-19 pandemic has slowed Indonesia’s economic growth, with Southeast Asia’s largest economy growing by 2.97 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the first quarter this year, the lowest rate in 21 years.

Bank Indonesia (BI) has forecast that domestic economic growth will contract by 4.8 percent year-on-year in the second quarter of 2020. The Finance Ministry expects the country to fall into recession in the third quarter of the year.

Meanwhile, the government has allocated Rp 695.2 trillion (US$47.5 billion) from the state budget for its COVID-19 response to strengthen the healthcare system and boost economic activity. It launched a new team on Monday to tackle the public health and the economic aspects of the pandemic, while aiming to speed up the disbursement of the stimulus funds.

Read also: Don’t ‘misinterpret new normal’: Govt expects new team to meet health, economic goals

As of Tuesday, the government has only disbursed 9.59 percent of the total Rp 123.46 trillion earmarked to aid MSMEs during the pandemic, Cooperatives and Small and Medium Enterprises Ministry data show.

Meanwhile, according to Finance Ministry data as of June 29, the government has only spent 10.14 percent of the Rp 120.6 trillion allocated to tax incentives, including for businesses.

Among those in hard-hit sectors, such as retail, wholesale and the automotive industry, a particularly high share of 81.4 percent expressed negative views on the economy.

“In the sectors of fisheries and construction, the share of those who said the economy was bad was lower than in other sectors, but it was still the majority,” Burhanudin said.

Despite a surge in June, national car sales only reached 260,933 units during the first half of the year, a plunge of around 46 percent from the same period last year, according to Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo) data compiled by diversified conglomerate PT Astra International.

The majority of the companies also stated that the government should reopen the economy and phase out restrictions, the survey found.

Since the government gradually reopened the economy in June, Indonesia surpassed China in its total number of COVID-19 cases on July 18. It logged 1,906 new confirmed cases on Thursday, bringing the total number of infections nationwide to 93,657.

Read also: Administrative issues hamper COVID-19 budget disbursement: Sri Mulyani

Yugi Prayanto, the deputy chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), said the government could reopen the national economy while implementing COVID-19 protocols, because businesses could not rely on overseas markets yet, especially in the fisheries sector.

“We do not know how long we can survive the current condition,” said Yugi. “Thus, the only way is to optimize the domestic market.”

Aviliani, an economist at the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef), said the government should have disbursed 50 percent of the COVID-19 stimulus package by June to cushion the pandemic’s impact on the economy.

“Under the current condition, the government should [increase] its spending, because the private sector cannot,” said Aviliani, adding that the slow disbursement indicated a business-as-usual approach.

According to the Finance Ministry, state spending totaled Rp 1.06 quadrillion in the first half, a 3.3 percent increase from the same period last year and equal to 39 percent of this year’s target.


----------



## Nike

*Unilever projects H1 sales growth, appoints former energy minister as commissioner*

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 24, 2020 / 03:49 pm
Publicly-listed consumer giant Unilever Indonesia has its headquarters in BSD, Tangerang. (File/unilever.co.id)
*0*
Shares



  








Consumer goods giant PT Unilever Indonesia estimates that its net sales increased to Rp 21.77 trillion (US$1.49 billion) in the first half of the year, which would mark annual growth of 1.5 percent.

Sales growth was propelled particularly by domestic demand, the company announced on Friday, as domestic sales rose 1.6 percent over the same period.

Read also: Unilever Indonesia books 6.5% profit growth in Q1 as consumer goods still sell


“With the current challenging and dynamic situation, we are focusing on three aspects: the safety, health and wellbeing of our people, ensuring business continuity […] during this challenging time and contributing to society at large through various COVID-19 relief efforts,” Unilever Indonesia chief financial officer Arif Hudaya said in a statement filed to the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX).

The publicly listed company, the local arm of Anglo-Dutch company Unilever, said the April-June period had been particularly hard, as the coronavirus pandemic had forced its food unit’s customers, namely hotels, restaurants and cafes, to shut down entirely or operate at less than full capacity.

The company recorded a 1.6 percent drop in net sales in the second quarter after a 4.58 percent annual increase booked in the first quarter.

The COVID-19 pandemic has hit business activity in the country as shops, offices and factories were forced to close to comply with social restrictions implemented to curb the virus spread. The cooling economic activity has taken its toll on people’s purchasing power as millions have lost their jobs.


In an email interview with _The Jakarta Post _in May, Unilever Indonesia president director Hemant Bakshi shared his expectation that customers in the future would be less complacent, especially about their health and hygiene. He expressed optimism that, if his company was able to tap into behavioral changes, it would see positive results.

Read also: Unilever closes Cikarang factory after workers test positive for COVID-19

“Given the impacts of large-scale social restrictions (PSBB), which we believe will be more visible in the second quarter, we predict that most of [Unilever’s] second-quarter financial results this year might come out weak,” Mirae Aset Sekuritas Indonesia analyst Mimi Halimin wrote in a note on Friday.

“However, we think that run-rate achievement of 48.4 percent (MiraeAsset Sekuritas Indonesia) and 49 percent (consensus) in first half sales was still relatively in line, amid the challenging conditions in the second quarter, although it’s slightly below last year’s achievement,” she added.

Unilever Indonesia will announce its first-half financial report on July 30. Its stocks, traded on the IDX under the code UNVR, were up 0.31 percent as of 3 p.m., while the benchmark, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI), plunged 1.21 percent.

Also on Friday, the company’s annual shareholders meeting appointed former energy minister Ignasius Jonan as a commissioner. Unilever Indonesia expected the appointment of Jonan, who once also served as state-owned railway firm PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) president director and transportation minister, could support the company’s efforts to better understand the domestic market.

Read also: Indonesia’s factory activity contracts to historic low in Q2

The company also appointed Badri Narayanan, who has been with the company for 20 years, as a director.

“With the support of the qualified talent, the company is optimistic about its ability to survive, give livelihood to thousands of employees and millions of people in its supply chain amid this challenging situation,” said Unilever Indonesia director and corporate secretary Sancoyo Antarikso in a statement.

The meeting also approved the payment of Rp 7.4 trillion or Rp 193 per share in dividends to the shareholders. The dividend equals the company’s entire 2019 net profit, which grew by 9.3 percent year-on-year (yoy).

Last year, Unilever Indonesia booked an annual increase of 2.7 percent to Rp 42.9 trillion in net sales.


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...s-former-energy-minister-as-commissioner.html


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to mix coal-based DME, LPG as cooking gas to reduce imports*

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, July 27, 2020 / 08:59 am 






A Pertamina employee fills a 3-kilogram LPG canister in South Kalimantan on March 31. Indonesia is looking to mix coal-based dimethyl ether (DME) and liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) as a cooking gas to reduce LPG imports. (Pertamina/Pertamina)


The government is looking to mix coal-based dimethyl ether (DME) and liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) as cooking gas in an effort to reduce Indonesia’s dependence on imported LPG.

The country has long sought to replace the LPG with DME as a cooking fuel, but new official studies have revealed a key limitation with the plan.

Read also: Govt to slash diesel subsidy 50%, generate trillions in 2021 savings

The studies found that, compared to LPG, burning DME was less pollutive but also much less hot, which meant the cooking time was up to 20 percent longer, Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry research and development head Dadan Kusdiana told reporters at a press briefing on Wednesday.

Thus, mixing 80 percent LPG with 20 percent DME was the ideal ratio to maximize retail economics, he said, summarizing the studies that were carried out between 2017 and 2020.

“If we mix it like that, the gas can be used with the existing infrastructure,” he added, explaining that conventional stoves and canisters wore out faster when burning pure DME.

Switching to DME is among Indonesia’s many plans to cut consumption of LPG, a fuel the country has been heavily importing at the cost of widening its trade deficit, a key vulnerability for Southeast Asia’s largest economy.







Oil and gas trade booked a deficit of US$3.55 billion during the January-June period this year, while non-oil and gas trade booked a surplus of $9.05 billion in the same period, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data show.

Ideally, piped natural gas would substitute LPG, as Indonesia already produced more natural gas than needed, said Indonesian Olefin, Aromatic and Plastic Industry Association (INAPLAS) secretary-general Fajar Budiono.

“But the household gas pipes cannot yet reach every corner of the country,” he said. “The pipes are only for big cities and big islands.”

To supply cooking gas to regions not connected by pipelines, the government plans to distribute canisters of DME derived from domestically mined low-calorie coal. Indonesian reserves hold around 2 billion tons of such a coal, mostly unused.

Read also: Pertamina, PGN cut revenue targets as weak rupiah, lockdown severely hurt businesses

The energy ministry estimates that around 6 million tons of the coal is needed to produce 1.5 million tons of DME, and it estimates the DME price needs to be below $563 per ton to be economical when compared with LPG.

However, only one company, namely state-owned coal miner PT Bukit Asam, has announced a plan to develop a coal-to-DME facility thus far.

The company, working with United States-based chemical manufacturer Air Products and Chemicals Ltd, plans to develop a $2 billion facility that produces 1.4 million tons of DME a year. Such an output level requires 6.5 million tons of coal.

“That 1.4 million tons is about enough to meet Sumatra’s LPG needs,” said Dadan.

PTBA and state-owned oil giant Pertamina, the country’s top LPG distributor, previously calculated that selling the cheap coal at $20 per ton – the market price for regular coal is now at $52.16 per ton – would allow coal-derived DME to compete with LPG.

Bukit Asam president director Arviyan Arifin said on June 10 that the company was currently working on the facility’s early phase project planning, known as front end engineering design (FEED).

“We hope to begin commercial operation in 2024-2025,” he said

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...dme-lpg-as-cooking-gas-to-reduce-imports.html


----------



## Indos

Good data about Covid 19 in Jakarta, one of the epicenters in Indonesia, Jakarta do test two times more than what WHO suggested. In the last 2 weeks, the test even has been done 4 times more than WHO suggestion. The data is quite detail, I hope another epicenter like West Java and East Java open the data like Jakarta administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Dari Rugi Gede, Silmy Sulap KRAS Laba Rp 380 M di Q2-2020*
Monica Wareza, CNBC Indonesia
MARKET

29 July 2020 20:49





Foto: Direktur Utama PT Krakatau Steel Silmy Karim (CNBC Indonesia/ Muhammad Sabki)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Sepanjang semester I-2020 PT Krakatau Steel Tbk (KRAS) membukukan laba senilai US$ 26,27 juta (Rp 380,12 miliar, asumsi kurs Rp 14.470/US$). Nilai ini jauh lebih baik sebab pada periode yang sama tahun sebelumnya perusahaan masih membukukan kerugian senilai US$ 7,75 juta.

Laba bersih ini dibukukan perusahaan kendati terjadi penurunan penjualan pada kuartal kedua tahun ini akibat dampak pandemi Covid-19. Sepanjang periode April-Juni 2020 penjualan bersih perusahaan mencapai US$ 241,63 juta (Rp 3,49 triliun), dibanding dengan periode Januari-Maret 2020 yang senilai US$ 311,18 juta.

Sedangkan sepanjang semester I-2019 lalu perusahaan membukukan penjualan total senilai US$ 702,05 juta.


Sedangkan laba operasi sepanjang semester I-2020 mencapai US$ 79,06 juta (Rp 1,14 triliun), naik drastis 211,7% dari laba operasi di periode semester I-2019 yang senilai US$ 70,74 juta.

*Baca:*
Menteri Erick Rombak Jajaran Komisaris Krakatau Steel
Direktur Utama Krakatau Steel Silmy Karim mengatakan laba bersih ini salah satunya disebabkan karena menurunnya biaya operasional pada periode ini yaitu sebesar 27,5% bila dibandingkan periode yang sama tahun lalu.

Komponennya antara lain turunnya biaya energi sebesar 15,7%, penurunan biaya consumable sebesar 16,4%, penurunan biaya spare part sebesar 64,6%, penurunan biaya outsourcing non tenaga kerja sebesar 33,2% dan penurunan biaya outsourcing tenaga kerja sebesar 78,6% jika dibandingkan dengan periode yang sama di tahun 2019.

*Baca:*
Hilirisasi, Krakatau Steel Luncurkan Produk Baja Ringan
"Krakatau Steel selain sukses dalam melakukan restrukturisasi hutang, juga telah mampu menurunkan biaya secara signifikan, dan penurunan biaya ini terus konsisten dilakukan sepanjang 2020. Ke

*Baca:*
Bakal Dapat Pinjaman Triliunan, Saham KRAS & Garuda Terbang
depan kita semakin yakin Krakatau Steel akan mampu lebih bersaing dengan produk baja impor," kata Silmy dalam siaran persnya, Rabu (29/7/2020).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/marke...ede-silmy-sulap-kras-laba-rp-380-m-di-q2-2020

This guy had golden touch


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> This guy had golden touch


Yeah, from crawling pindad to the current state and now this. I really hope Erick Tohir can also bring golden touch to all bumn tho he is already in some short of dispute with one political party. We really need to take out bumn without PSO out of political circle, and it would be a wild ride for erick since 2024 election is closing in.


----------



## Indos

One way to help small and medium size business to survive in this economic crisis is to allow them to have office in the residential place (the boss own house). It is ridiculous to start business by renting an office space in a business area in Jakarta. It will be expensive and give huge risk for start up company.

Actually Jakarta administration allow us to have business address using virtual office to get business permit, but it will be much convenience if small and medium size business just need to register their actuall office address (which is located in residential area) and dont have to pay for virtual office service every year.

This will also give more assurance to SME business owner and give them more competitive advantage to compete with multinational companies who are given the right by government to do business in Indonesia (I am talking more on B2B service business).


----------



## Indos

*Hyundai, LG Chemical to Set Up EV Factory in Indonesia
By
Desk Editor Insider
-
June 23, 2020 

JAKARTA (TheInsiderStories) *– Two major firms, Hyundai Motor Group and LG Chemical are working to set up an electric vehicle (EV) battery plant in Indonesia, South Korea media reported on Monday (06/22). Both will utilize the new plant as a hub to target the future electric car market in Southeast Asia.

Its expecting the joint venture contract will signs in July of this year. On Monday, Hyundai Motor’ vice chairman, Chung Eui-sun and LG Chemical’ chairman Koo Kwang-mo had the first official meeting to discuss expanding cooperation in the EV business.

So far, LG Chemical has supplied lithium-ion car batteries to all Hyundai Motor EV, such as the Kona EV and Ioniq Electric. Recently, the manufacturer was appointed as a supplier of batteries for Hyundai’ next-generation electric vehicles to be launched in 2022.

In addition, the parties have agreed to explore startups abroad with advanced technology in the field of electric vehicles and car batteries, to expand into potential businesses. Last year, Indonesia and Hyundai has signed an investment deal US$1.5 billion to build EV factory in Cikarang, Bekasi, West Java.

The investment to be carried out in two stages, during 2019 – 2021 and 2022 – 2030. In the first phase, the producer will investing on the car manufacturing plants and will export at least of 50 percent of the total production. In the second phase, will focus on developing an electric car factory, transmission plant, research and development, training center, and the production to be exported as much as 70 percent.

Hyundai will begin production in 2021 with a capacity up to 250,000 units per year, including electric cars. In the meeting, the company also proposed the car maker to maximize the use of raw materials from Indonesia and cooperating with local entrepreneurs, like using battery materials from Morowali Industrial Park, tires and rubber from the country.

Coordinating minister for maritime and investment affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan said, the government was serious about supporting the success of electric car investment in Indonesia. He asserted, the two sides want to develop and produce vehicle with new models to meet the needs of Asian and Australian consumers.

Korean companies in Indonesia run industries in various fields ranging from minerals, textiles, telecommunications, machinery, automotive, electronics and others.

https://theinsiderstories.com/hyundai-lg-chemical-to-set-up-ev-battery-plant-in-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Government mulls introducing more measures to curb imports*

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Wed, July 29, 2020 / 02:57 pm





A vessel lies at anchor at Tanjung Priok’s container terminal in North Jakarta in November 2019. Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita said Tuesday the government was planning to impose several measures to reduce imports in the short and medium term and strengthen the local manufacturing industry. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)


The government is planning to impose several measures to reduce imports in the short and medium term and strengthen the local manufacturing industry.

The planned measures included imposing restrictions, raising tariffs, adding new trade remedies and implementing more technical barriers, Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita said Tuesday. He proposed, for instance, to impose restrictions in the form of an import license requirement and minimum import price and quota application on 28 commodities.

However, he stopped short of naming the commodities.


“It is way too easy for foreign products to enter Indonesia,” Agus said in a virtual discussion held by news outlet Bisnis Indonesia.

Read also: Indonesia books $1.27b trade surplus in June as economic activity resumes

The plan emerged as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration gears up to reduce imports of raw materials by 35 percent to US$82 billion in 2022 by nudging local companies to produce import substitutes.

It also came at a time when the COVID-19 pandemic brought down global trade, which was projected by the World Trade Organization (WTO) to decline by between 13 percent and 32 percent this year.


In the first half of the year, Indonesia booked a trade surplus of $5.49 billion. While its exports declined by 5.49 percent year-on-year (yoy) to $76.41 billion, imports fell faster, namely by 14.29 percent yoy to $70.91 billion.

Agus said he was also seeking to reduce “imports that flooded Indonesia” by implementing more trade remedies, arguing that Indonesia had imposed fewer safeguards, antidumping and countervailing duty measures than China, Thailand, the Philippines and India.

China, which is Indonesia’s largest trading partner, imposes a total of 1,020 safeguard measures, while Indonesia imposes only a total of 102 safeguard measures, according to data compiled by the ministry.

The European Union, Indonesia’s third-largest source of imports, imposes 4,004 technical barriers, equivalent to Indonesia’s national standard certificate, in total. Meanwhile, Indonesia imposes just 172 technical barriers.

Indonesia has been hit by trade remedies involving nine trading partners that launched an investigation into alleged unfair practices by the country, resulting in potential foreign exchange losses of up to Rp 26.5 trillion (US$1.9 billion), Trade Ministry acting director general of foreign trade Srie Agustina said in June.

Read also: Indonesia’s horticultural products more expensive than neighbors, says Japan’s Nanyang

Trade remedies are trade defense measures against imports to protect a country’s domestic industries from unfair practices, such as dumping and subsidies, or to cope with a sudden surge of foreign goods, according to the WTO.

The three tools accepted by the WTO are antidumping, countervailing and safeguard measures.

Agus also proposed a special arrangement on entry points at seaports in Eastern Indonesia for certain commodities.

“This is to curb the flows of imported products that are already flooding Indonesia’s market,” he said.

Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data show that Indonesia’s imports of consumer goods grew by 37.15 percent yoy in June due to a sharp increase of garlic shipments from China and frozen meat from Australia, among other items. Imports of raw materials plummeted by 13.27 percent, while imports of capital goods grew by 2.63 percent, driven by higher demand for laptops from China.

Trade Ministry national export development director general Kasan Muhri said Tuesday the government also had made a plan to push Indonesia’s exports amid the pandemic.

The plan included boosting products that are growing in shipment, such as processed food and beverages, healthcare goods, agriculture and fishery products as well as commodities expected to benefit from the pandemic, like pharmaceutical products.

The government will focus on tapping into countries that have somewhat curbed the coronavirus pandemic, like Australia and Germany.

Read also: Govt seeks to renegotiate trade, investment deal with Japan

Kasan also said the government was reviewing both tariff and nontariff barriers slapped by other countries on Indonesia’s products as his office started receiving reports that Canada and China were requiring certificates declaring food products to be free from the coronavirus.

“This is among the non-tariff barriers that emerge and are related to the handling or situation of the COVID-19 pandemic,” said Kasan.

With the pandemic having slowed economic activity in many countries, Indonesia might see a further decline in trade, as its main trading partners, such as Japan and Singapore, were expected to fall into recession, said Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) chairman Rosan Roeslani in the same discussion.

“Six of our 10 main trading partners are projected to fall into recession. This will hit our trade going forward,” said Rosan.

Singapore, the fifth-largest export destination for Indonesia, entered recession in the April-June period as its economy contracted by 12.6 percent yoy.


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ntroducing-more-measures-to-curb-imports.html


----------



## Indos

*Kimia Farma upbeat about booking profit despite pandemic*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, July 30, 2020 / 05:06 pm





Peope buy masks and antiseptic gel at a Kimia Farma outlet in Menteng, Central Jakarta, on March 4. (JP/Riza Roidila Mufti) 

Publicly listed pharmaceutical firm PT Kimia Farma is aiming to make up for last year’s losses despite the COVID-19 pandemic, after recording a promising financial performance in this year’s first half.

The company’s finance director Pardiman said on Wednesday that the company had prepared several strategies to book a profit this year, including conducting retail transformation, optimizing its supply chain and diversifying its products and portfolios, among other measures.

“The strategy was proven in the first quarter of this year when we managed to book Rp 160 billion [US$10.8 million] and we believe this will continue through to the end of the year,” he said during an online public expose, referring to the company’s operating income in the year’s first quarter.

Pardiman, however, did not elaborate on the company’s profit projection for this year.

The company recorded Rp 12.72 billion in losses in 2019, compared to Rp 491.5 billion in profit a year earlier, due a 119.16 percent increase in finance costs.

It booked Rp 48.57 billion in profit in the first half of this year, a 1.7 percent increase from Rp 47.7 billion last year, its financial report shows.

Its net sales also increased slightly by 3.5 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the year’s first half to Rp 4.68 trillion, from the January to June period of 2019, despite the blow dealt to the economy by the pandemic.

The company’s optimism also seems to be supported by the fact it has seen an increase in sales of COVID-19 related products, like medicines and health supplements, during the pandemic.

“However, [sales of] products not related to the coronavirus, such as cosmetics, declined by around 30 percent compared to a year prior and that will continue to pose a challenge for us,” president director Verdi Budidarmo said.

The company’s generic medicine sales saw the highest jump of 10 percent yoy to Rp 739 billion in the first half of the year, while over-the-counter medicine and cosmetics sales nosedived 17.8 percent yoy, its report shows.

Given that the pandemic has yet to show signs of slowing down, business development director Imam Fathorrahman said the company would continue to develop products that could help prevent COVID-19. The company plans to distribute a vaccine candidate that is currently being developed by state pharmaceutical firm Bio Farma, in cooperation with Sinovac Biotech of China.

Read also: Indonesia teams up with global manufacturers in vaccine hunt

At the same time, Kimia Farma will also develop products for degenerative illnesses that have been included in the company’s product development roadmap this year, as ailments like cancer, diabetes and cardiovascular disease continue to increase both domestically and globally.

It will also continue its organic expansion plans this year by allocating Rp 547 billion in capital expenditure (capex) sourced from its own internal funding, said Pardiman.

“We have used about 54 percent of the capex to develop our pharmacy, clinic and laboratory chain, our medicine production and our raw material plant in Cikarang [in West Java],” he said.

The raw material plant, which has been in operation since 2019, was established under a joint venture with South Korea’s Sungwun Pharmacopia Co Ltd in 2016, and is also aimed at reducing Kimia Farma’s dependency on imported raw materials.

Verdi said the country’s pharmaceutical industry was still heavily dependent on imported raw materials from China, India and many other countries.

He expects the plant to reduce the firm’s raw material imports by 2.72 percent this year.

“We hope this will continue, as we aim to further reduce our raw material imports by 23.82 percent by 2024,” said Verdi.

Kimia Farma also plans to diversify its products and portfolio this year through inorganic growth. Verdi said the diversification would be achieved through strategic partnerships with other companies rather than through acquisitions.

“These partnerships include developing products that relate to our core pharmaceutical business, both for COVID-19 products and non-COVID-19 products,” he said.

Meanwhile, Pardiman said the company was committed to reducing its accounts receivable, including Rp 1.13 trillion from the government, to help reduce its short-term loans.

Kimia Farma’s shares, traded on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) under the code KAEF, were up by 7.21 percent to Rp 2,380 apiece as of 1:42 p.m. on Thursday.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...at-about-booking-profit-despite-pandemic.html


----------



## Nike

*National steel producer PT GRP pumps in Rp12 trillion investment*
11th Jul 2020 13:41






Jakarta (ANTARA) - National steel producer PT Gunung Raja Paksi Tbk (GRP) invested an additional US$850 million, or some Rp12 trillion, to boost production efficiency and to facilitate market expansion.

"We want to ensure our increasingly solid position as a market leader in the national steel industry," PT GRP Tbk President Director Tony Taniwan noted in a statement here on Saturday.

The two-staged investment process comprises $370 million (Rp5.2 trillion) in funds disbursed for the 2019-2021 period under the first phase and $480 million (Rp6.8 trillion) for the 2021-2023 period in the second phase.

PT GRP Tbk Chief Technical Officer Biplab Kumar Dutta expounded that the first phase of investment was conducted for the development of machines for making H beam and U type iron for light section mills, blast furnaces, transformers, and machines for making large H beams and angles for medium section mills.

Related news: Steel import cause of trade balance deficit: Jokowi
Related news: Krakatau Steel calls for governmental regulation to curb steel imports

In the second stage, the expansion will be conducted to develop pipe-making machines, coil-cutting machines, and a hot rolled coil (HRC) factory.

"Contract for the second phase of investment has been signed and is ready to go," he revealed.

In the meantime, Chairman of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry’s (KADIN's) Honorary Board, Suryo Bambang Sulistyo, lauded the step taken by PT GRP to step up investment in the midst of the COVID-19 pandemic.

"They certainly have a mature strategy. It could be that the company sees an open steel market opportunity. At a time when other companies are contracting, this firm is actually preceding. Hence, when the situation has improved and demand has also increased, this company has already taken advanced steps," he pointed out.

The additional investment is also projected to help curtail the number of layoffs and open job opportunities, he remarked.

"Hence, this is very good and must be supported. Moreover, COVID-19 has triggered many layoffs," he stated.

Hence, Kadin is optimistic that the government would support domestic steel industries.

Sulistyo opined that the steel industry is a national asset that significantly contributes to moving the wheels of the national economy. Related news: South kalimantan steel factory to begin production in 2012
Related news: VP hopes RI`s steel industries will increase production

Translated by: Subagyo, Fardah
Editor: Mulyo Sunyoto

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1521...ucer-pt-grp-pumps-in-rp12-trillion-investment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia builds seven irrigation networks to spur economic recovery*
31st Jul 2020 16:02





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) Ministry has developed seven irrigation systems as part of the National Strategic Projects (PSN) to support economic recovery amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

PUPR Minister Basuki Hadimuljono remarked that the ministry had developed several dams in some regions throughout Indonesia and additionally built irrigation systems to drive productivity in agricultural centers.

"The construction of dams has been followed by the development of irrigation systems. Hence, the dams, built at a high cost, could be beneficial by supplying water to the farmers' paddy fields," Hadimuljono noted in a statement here on Friday.

The ministry has set a target to build 500 thousand hectares of irrigation network and conduct rehabilitation of 2.5 million hectares of irrigation network during the period from 2020 to 2024 to boost the country's food and water resilience.

The target would support the National Medium-Term Development Plan for 2020-2024 to improve water adequacy to support national economic growth.

Development of the seven irrigation networks had been stipulated in Presidential Regulation No. 56 of 2018 on accelerating the implementation of PSN.

Two irrigation projects completed were the irrigation area (DI) Umpu System in Lampung that served an area of 7,500 hectares and the 86-km DI Leuwigoong that would distribute water to 5,313 hectares of potential area.

The five other irrigation networks still under construction are DI Jambo Aye Kanan in North and East Aceh districts, Aceh; DI Lhok Guci in West Aceh District, Aceh; DI Lematang in Pagaralam City, South Sumatra; DI Gumbasa in Sigi District and Palu City, Central Sulawesi; and DI Baliase in East Luwu District, South Sulawesi. 
Related news: Indonesia's economic recovery relies on COVID-19 handling: Mulyani
Related news: Endeavoring for a balance between COVID-19 handling, economy recovery



Translated by: Aji Cakti, Sri Haryati
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
https://en.antaranews.com/news/1533...irrigation-networks-to-spur-economic-recovery


----------



## Nike

*Government readies compensation scheme to boost geothermal investment*
30th Jul 2020 16:57





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has readied a compensation scheme in the form of reimbursement for exploration costs and incentives for the development of geothermal infrastructure to encourage investment in renewable energy in Indonesia.

Taking into account the high risk and investment in the development of environment-friendly geothermal power plants, the ministry has realized the significance of offering some incentive.

The ministry's Director General of Renewable Energy and Energy Conservation, Fx Sutijastoto, noted in a statement here on Thursday that the compensation was aimed at ensuring geothermal energy is priced at an affordable level.

"The government has provided incentive and compensation, so the price of renewable energy can be affordable for the public while still being economically feasible for the developer. For instance, in the geothermal sector, to reduce the risk, we provide incentive and compensation, so that PT PLN can offer a better price. We will also provide the exploration costs and tax holidays," Sutijastoto noted.

The ministry projected that the incentive and compensation could press the geothermal energy price lower to some US$2.5-4 cent per kilo Watt hour (kWh).

A regulation on this scheme will be included in the draft of the presidential decree on renewable energy purchasing by state-owned electricity firm PT PLN.

According to Sutijastoto, the ministry will form a team to supervise the process to reimburse the exploration costs that will involve the ministry's Geological Agency and academicians.

The ministry has already received a nod from the Finance Ministry's Fiscal Policy Agency (BKF) to implement the scheme, and the compensation fund will be allocated from the state budget (APBN).

Indonesia has 442 gigawatts (GW) of renewable energy capacity, but merely 10.4 GW, or 2.4 percent, has been installed.

Indonesia has 23.9 GW of geothermal energy potential, and as of May 2020, some 8.17 percent was explored.

Related news: World Bank approves $150 million geothermal energy loan

Related news: Pertamina earmarks US$2 billion for geothermal energy development 

Close

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Kelik Dewanto, Sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1533...nsation-scheme-to-boost-geothermal-investment


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, New Zealand set Rp40-trillion trade target by 2024*
29th Jul 2020 16:55





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia and New Zealand set an ambitious Rp40-trillion target for bilateral trade by 2024 amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

"I emphasize that it is not easy to achieve this target in the midst of this situation. We must work extra hard. We are also keen to witness a more balanced trade," Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi stated after holding a virtual Joint Commission Meeting (JCM) with her counterpart from New Zealand, Winston Peters, on Wednesday.

Indonesia is especially upbeat about New Zealand simplifying the import health standards (IHS) as a prerequisite for exporting fruits to the country.

In 2019, Indonesia's exports to New Zealand had risen to US$745.33 million, up 11 percent, while the value of imports plunged to $772.19 million.

Thus, the Indonesia-New Zealand trade balance is getting narrower, with a difference of $26.85 million.

The Indonesian Embassy in Wellington noted that the rise in exports to New Zealand was contributed by the five leading export commodities of palm oil, chemicals, wood floors, television, and rubber tire products. In addition, coffee from Indonesia is also a favorite among New Zealanders.

In the investment sector, the Indonesian government recorded a substantial increase from New Zealand in the first half of 2020, reaching $9 million, as compared to $3.25 million during the corresponding period last year.

In addition to trade and investment, the foreign ministers of Indonesia and New Zealand also discussed ways to intensify cooperation in the MSME and renewable energy sectors in a bid to mitigate the effects of climate change.

Both nations are also striving for expediting negotiations for arrangements on New Zealand's recognition of bachelor’s degrees, while for the undergraduate and applied science degrees from Indonesia.

The foreign ministers also briefly discussed regional issues, including the South China Sea and Rohingya refugees.

To this end, New Zealand lauded Indonesia's keenness to temporarily accept Rohingya refugees left adrift in the waters of Aceh some time ago in the midst of the COVID-19 pandemic.

"The essence of the meeting was in the midst of a very fluid world situation and tinged with a lot of uncertainties. Indonesia and New Zealand continue to enhance cooperation and are committed to promoting peace, stability, and world cooperation," Marsudi noted. Related news: Indonesia, New Zealand discuss handling COVID-19 impacts
Related news: Indonesia pursues market access to New Zealand at SOMTIF



Translated by: Yashinta DP, Fardah
Editor: Rahmad Nasution


https://en.antaranews.com/news/153242/indonesia-new-zealand-set-rp40-trillion-trade-target-by-2024


----------



## Nike

*Construction of roads near Indonesia-Malaysia border to continue: govt*
29th Jul 2020 13:30





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The government has planned to continue the work to construct roads in North Kalimantan (Kaltara) near the Indonesia-Malaysia borderline for ensuring equitable development across the nation.

"This border road network is a strategic infrastructure for Indonesia in terms of the defense and security aspects as well as aims to support a new center of economic growth in the border region," Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) Minister Basuki Hadimuljono noted in a statement here on Wednesday.

The 966.59-km-long roads are projected to help boost connectivity between regions and open access to isolated areas.

The roads comprise 614.55 km of roads parallel to the borderline and 352 km of roads that offer access to border areas. Until the end of 2019, some 80.8 km of roads had yet to be developed.

For the 2020 fiscal year, the ministry has allotted Rp231 billion for the construction of eight border road sections and three border access road sections in North Kalimantan.

The ministry has completed the construction work of Malinau - Long Semamu - Long Bawan - Long Midang (Indonesia) - Lawas (Sarawak, Malaysia) roads spanning 8.5 km of the planned 198.71-km-long roads; Malinau - Mensalong - Tau Lumbis - Keningau (Sabah, Malaysia) roads stretching 221.73 km long; and Malinau - Langap - Long Kemuat - Long Nawang (Indonesia) - Sibu (Serawak, Malaysia) roads reaching 6.4 km long out of the planned 443.43-km-long roads, among others.

The roads are expected to help address the isolation of remote areas, lower regional disparities, enhance connectivity among Indonesian regions, and boost the smooth supply of logistics up to remote areas.

Related news: Government plans to build 11 integrated border checkpoints in 2020
Related news: Jokowi reviews border road construction aboard custom motorcycle 





Translated by: Aji Cakti, Fardah
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
https://en.antaranews.com/news/1532...ar-indonesia-malaysia-border-to-continue-govt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acelaw

This white paper summarizes the development of unicorn and centaur startups in Asia and Indonesia; and several case studies in collaboration with financial institutions.






https://dailysocial.id/research/unicorns-centaur-collaboration-with-financial-institutions-2020


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s GDP contracts deeper than expected at 5.32% in Q2*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, August 5, 2020 / 12:15 pm 






Indonesia’s economy suffered its sharpest downturn since the 1998 Asian financial crisis in the second quarter, as the COVID-19 pandemic shut down large parts of the country, ravaging businesses and leaving millions out of work.

GDP contracted 5.32 percent in the second quarter, the lowest since the first quarter of 1999, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced Wednesday. The figure is deeper than the government's estimate of 4.3 percent contraction and economists' consensus of 4.6 percent contraction according to a Reuters survey.

“The coronavirus pandemic has had a very negative effect on health care, social and economic conditions, as it delivered a crushing blow for households and businesses,” BPS head Suhariyanto told reporters during a press briefing on Wednesday.


The GDP report reflected the impact of widespread disruptions to the economy as the government ordered the imposition of large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) to contain the virus spread, forcing businesses and factories to shut down and consumers to stay home for much of April and May. The measures to contain the virus have hit most components of economic activity.

As many as 3.7 million individuals have lost their jobs this year, according to data from the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas). The total number of unemployed people will hit around 10 million by the end of the year.

The government’s decision to lift containment measures in early June has stirred economic activity back to life gradually – just not to the levels seen before the pandemic, Suhariyanto said.

Household spending, which makes up more than 50 percent of GDP, fell 5.51 percent – far lower than the 5.18 percent growth booked in the same period last year - led by a near-total collapse in spending on restaurant meals, recreational services and transportation, among others. Health care and educational spending, however, grew 2.02 percent.


Investment, meanwhile, fell 8.61 percent, a far cry from 4.55 percent growth recorded over the same period last year, as businesses pulled back sharply on their investment in vehicles and other products.

Exports and imports also plunged 11.66 percent and 16.96 percent, respectively, reflecting the slowdown in global economic activity as the pandemic hit. The export of non-oil and gas, as well as foreign tourist arrivals fell sharply in the second quarter.

Meanwhile, government expenditure fell 6.9 percent in the second quarter, lower than the 8.23 percent growth recorded in the same period last year, as it cut spending on business trips and canceled events.

“The main factor for the economic contraction was declining household spending and investment in the second quarter,” Suhariyanto went on to say. “Going forward, we should try to improve spending and investment to post positive growth in the third quarter.”

The government has allocated Rp 695.2 trillion (US$47.5 billion) to stimulate the economy and strengthen the country’s pandemic response, but slow disbursement due to red tape and the rise in COVID-19 cases could constrain economic recovery.

The government expects full-year growth of 1 percent at best, or full-year contraction of 0.4 percent at worst this year, depending on the severity of damage and how long the country takes to recover.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...racts-deeper-than-expected-at-5-32-in-q2.html


----------



## Indos

*Synergizing with ITB and Pupuk Kujang, Pertamina Signs Joint Venture National Catalyst Factory*

_2020-07-29 18:49:00_ news-release 35

*Jakarta, July 29, 2020 - *Pertamina, together with Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) and PT Pupuk Kujang, made a new history by signing a joint venture to build the first national catalyst factory in Indonesia. It was held in Aula Barat, Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB), West Java, on Wednesday (7/29). The signing was carried out by President Director of Pertamina, Nicke Widyawati, Plt. President Director of PT Pupuk Kujang, Rita Widayati, and President Director of PT Rekacipta Innovation ITB, Alam Indrawan.

Present at the signing was Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources, Arifin Tasrif, Minister of Research and Technology, Bambang Brodjonegoro, Rector of ITB, Prof. Reini Wirahadikusumah, Head of ITB Catalysis Engineering Center, Prof. Dr. Ir. Subagjo and Pupuk Kujang directors and ITB academics.

ESDM Minister Arifin Tasrif said the utilization of new and renewable energy was the Government's target. Along with increasing national energy security, it is also reducing economic pressure due to fuel imports.

"At present, we have 3 national strategic projects, including the Dumai Refinery, which has produced D100 as a first step. The others are the Cilacap Refinery that will produce biodiesel and the catalyst factory, which is targeted to be completed in 2021. Let us together support the national strategic program for our energy security," Arifin said.

The Minister of Research and Technology, Bambang Brodjonegoro, said the signing of the cooperation between BUMN and ITB lays the foundation for the national economy to be more stable in the future.

"With the development of bioenergy, we can reduce our dependence on imported fuels," said Bambang.

President Director of Pertamina, Nicke Widyawati said, energy needs in Indonesia continue to increase, so energy security is a must. It is appropriate that the Government of Indonesia establishes a policy to start making the transition towards new and renewable energy.

Nicke asserted that, in the world, there is also a global megatrend in terms of energy. It is starting in 2030, where the growth of new and renewable energy will be higher than fossil energy. Therefore, exactly ten years earlier, Pertamina set a milestone to begin setting up the Merah Putih Catalyst Factory to optimize the development of bioenergy in Indonesia.

"With this global megatrend, Pertamina has set a vision going forward to make an energy transition by optimizing Indonesia's natural resources. Moreover, palm oil is one of the many natural resources in Indonesia. Therefore the bioenergy that we will develop a lot is based on palm oil," Nicke said.

Nicke added that the construction of this catalyst factory would also encourage TKDN in the oil and gas industry and the chemical industry. Furthermore, many types of catalysts will also be found. Therefore, through this factory, we can produce many catalysts from within the country.

"The target market already exists, and we are committed to opening a refinery for trials. Pertamina also commits to invest in the Merah Putih Catalyst Factory. Hopefully, this can all enhance the national industry and absorb a large workforce," concluded Nicke. **

https://www.pertamina.com/en/news-r...signs-joint-venture-national-catalyst-factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indofood, ICBP book double-digit growth in first half of 2020*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, August 5, 2020 / 08:00 pm
Consumer products of PT Indofood CBP Sukses Makmur (ICBP) (tempo.co/Subekti)
*0*
Shares



  








Food manufacturing giant PT Indofood Sukses Makmur and its subsidiary, processed food company PT Indofood CBP Sukses Makmur (ICBP), have managed to book double-digit profit growth in the first half of the year thanks to an increase in sales and a drop in production costs.

Indofood booked an 11.7 percent year-on-year (yoy) increase in profit to Rp 2.8 trillion (US$195 million) in the first half of 2020. The rise in profit during the period was in line with the firm’s sales, which rose 2 percent to Rp 39.4 trillion, while cost of goods sold declined 1.2 percent to Rp 26.9 trillion.

Indofood president director and chief executive officer Anthoni Salim said Tuesday that the company managed to maintain a positive performance despite the global challenges caused by COVID-19.


“We expect this challenging situation to continue until the second half of the year, so we will continue to maintain supplies and product quality for our clients,” he said in a statement.

Mirae Asset Sekuritas analyst Mimi Halimin said that she had expected the solid performance early in the year.

“Indofood’s revenue in the second quarter of this year was quite resilient as it was supported by the recovery of its agribusiness segment,” she said.

Read also: Consumer goods firms grow in Q1 amid economic crisis


Agribusiness sales rose 7 percent yoy to Rp 6.88 trillion from January to June. The relaxation of lockdown measures in several countries in the second quarter of the year boosted crude palm oil prices during the period, _Kontan _reported.

Although sales in the firm’s wheat manufacturing segment, Bogasari, contracted 4.5 percent yoy to Rp 11.08 trillion, its consumer-branded product sales managed to record positive growth during the period.

Consumer-branded products, which include famous instant noodle brand Indomie operated by ICBP, recorded 4.15 percent yoy growth during the first six months of the year to Rp 23.05 trillion as the sale of instant noodles, the company’s biggest contributor, increased 6.31 percent yoy to Rp 15.49 trillion.

The growing top line during the period, however, was mainly supported by its strong sales in the first quarter of the year as sales in the second quarter were slower, Mimi said.

“We note that ICBP’s top line in the second quarter of this year also got hit by the sluggish economic activities due to the implementation of large-scale social restrictions (PSBB),” she said, adding that the company’s revenue from March to June saw a quarterly contraction of 8 percent.

The PSBB were implemented in most regional administrations across the country as part of efforts to curb the spread of the coronavirus. The measures forced non-essential businesses to shutter their doors and saw millions face unemployment.

Despite the weaker sales in the second quarter, ICBP still managed to book Rp 3.38 trillion in profit throughout the first quarter, a jump of 31.4 percent yoy.

Anthoni, the former CEO of ICBP, said that the firm would also focus on maintaining the health of its employees and preserve product quality for its customers.

“We will also improve our ability to adapt swiftly to the ever-changing market dynamics,” he said.

Read also: Investors wary of Indofood CBP’s acquisition of noodle maker Pinehill

In the meantime, ICBP has announced that its shareholders have consented to its plan to acquire all of the shares of Pinehill Company Limited (Pinehill Group), which supplies Indomie to the Middle East, Africa and Serbia.

Corporate secretary Gideon A. Putro said in February that the company responded to its British Virgin Island affiliates, Pinehill Corpora Limited and Steele Lake Limited, on an offer to acquire Pinehill Group.

Pinehill Group’s core business was manufacturing instant noodles in Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, Turkey, Egypt, Kenya, Morocco and Serbia under the “Indomie” brand licensed by ICBP’s parent company, Indofood.

Indofood’s share price, traded under the code INDF, had gained 4.44 percent to Rp 7,025 as of 2:38 p.m. on Wednesday. Meanwhile, ICBP’s share price went up by 4.74 percent from the day before to Rp 10,500. 

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ouble-digit-growth-in-first-half-of-2020.html


----------



## Nike

*Bio Farma commences phase 3 clinical trial for COVID-19 vaccine*
6 hours ago

A medical worker interviewed volunteers for the clinical trial of the COVID-19 vaccine at the Faculty of Medicine, Padjajaran University, in Bandung on Thursday (Aug 6, 2020). ANTARA/Bagus Ahmad Rizaldi

"On the occasion of our 130th anniversary today on Thursday (August 6), we will start the clinical trial for development of the COVID-19 vaccine."
Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned vaccine manufacturer Bio Farma has begun the third phase of the clinical trial for a COVID-19 vaccine from China-based biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech on Thursday.

"On the occasion of our 130th anniversary today on Thursday (August 6), we will start the clinical trial for development of the COVID-19 vaccine," Bio Farma President Director Honesti Basyir stated during a virtual ceremony to celebrate the pharmaceutical firm's anniversary in Bandung, West Java, on Thursday.

Basyir pointed to the wild rush among nations worldwide to find a vaccine for the novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 that causes COVID-19.

"Only this vaccine can help in restoring normalcy back into our lives. Of course, we do not want to wear masks and face shields and maintain social distancing forever, as it will affect our social interactions. Humans are social beings," he affirmed.

Basyir sought the support of all parties for the smooth running of the clinical trial, so that the pharmaceutical holding, also including Kimia Farma and Indofarma, could produce the vaccine.

On July 19, a total of 2,400 doses of the potential COVID-19 vaccine developed by Sinovac Biotech arrived in Indonesia and were delivered to Bio Farma, with the support of the State Enterprises Ministry and Foreign Affairs Ministry that viewed the vaccine as diplomatic goods.

Bio Farma is optimistic of commencing production of the Chinese COVID-19 vaccine Sinovac in the first quarter of 2021, if the third phase clinical trial were to run smoothly.

The third phase of the clinical trial, scheduled to run for six months, is expected to conclude by January 2021.

The vaccine has cleared several phases before the clinical trial in August, including the laboratory trial at Bio Farma's laboratory, and was required to secure several permits.

The phase 3 clinical trial will be conducted at the Clinical Trial Center of the Medicine Faculty of Padjajaran University (Unpad).

The trial will involve 1,620 volunteers aged between 18 and 59 years that meet a specific criteria. The rest of the vaccine will be used for lab tests at several laboratories, including Bio Farma and the National Food and Drug Testing Center (PPOMN). 
*Related news: Government prioritizing speed, safety, precision in COVID-19 vaccine

Related news: VP Amin hopes COVID-19 vaccine would become available mid-2021*

EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Aji Cakti, Sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1536...s-phase-3-clinical-trial-for-covid-19-vaccine


----------



## Nike

*Farmland spanning 700 hectares readied for strengthening food security*
6 hours ago

Head of the Rural People's Economic Empowerment Unit in Jayapura District Elisa Yarusabra (ANTARA News Papua/HO-Humas COVID-19 Kabupaten Jayapura)

Local food crops will be planted in those 700 hectares of farmland to boost the residents' economy
Sentani, Papua (ANTARA) - Jayapura's district government bolstered its food security program amid the ongoing novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic to fulfill the food requirements of residents in five sub-districts and 139 villages by preparing farmland spanning 700 hectares.

"Local food crops will be planted in those 700 hectares of farmland to boost the residents' economy," Head of the Rural People's Economic Empowerment Unit in Jayapura District Elisa Yarusabra remarked here on Thursday.

The district government has worked alongside local communities to realize its food security program by offering financial aid to the tune of Rp100 million to every village, he noted, adding that the government had allotted a budget of Rp14 billion for the program.

Yarusabra stated that the district government's food crops and horticulture office had provided agricultural advisors to assist local farmers in villages.

According to ANTARA's observation, despite a steady rise in Indonesia's population, the country had yet to achieve food security, which by definition is related to "food availability, food access, and food utilization" (USAID 1995 in FAO).

Instead of feeding its people the rice produced by its own farmers, the central government has repeatedly imported rice over the past years to meet the public's requirements.

This condition has, indeed, posed a grave challenge and does not bode well with Indonesia's status as one of the world's top agricultural countries.

Indonesia would be better off not importing rice from countries, including Thailand and Vietnam, on a permanent basis since it would potentially disadvantage local farmers and threaten its national security in the long term.

On April 21, 2020, President Widodo had called on officials to make a precise assessment of Indonesia's rice stocks.

The president's directive came on the back of the FAO of the United Nations' warning of the COVID-19 pandemic triggering a global food crisis.

To enable the Indonesian farmers to optimize the profitable uses of their farmland for supporting the government's efforts to make the country a food barn, the Ministry of Agriculture has encouraged them to implement an integrated farming method. 
*Related news: Bulog readies land for building warehouse in food estate area

Related news: Family farms vital to food security, in need of support: FAO*

EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Muhsidin, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1536...tares-readied-for-strengthening-food-security


----------



## Nike

*Plantation Company prioritizing palm oil, sugar for food independence*
5th August 2020

Chairman of the National Plantation Holding, Abdul Ghani (middle) at a press conference themed "PTPN Group Sugar to Penetrating Retail Market," held in Jakarta, Wednesday (5/8/2020). ANTARA/Mentari Dwi Gayati/ac.

We will cut down the land for rubber and tea and instead expand those for sugar and palm oil. It is part of the role of PTPN, as a state-owned enterprise, in supporting national food independence
Jakarta (ANTARA) - National Plantation Holding, housing the National Plantation Corporation (PTPN) as its subsidiary, will channel its attention on key commodities -- palm oil and sugar -- to mark commitment to maintaining food independence of the country.

Chairman of the National Plantation Holding Abdul Ghani expounded that the company has in place a strategy to bolster the production of sugar and palm oil commodities by reducing plantation areas for other commodities, including rubber and tea.

"We will cut down the land for rubber and tea and instead expand those for sugar and palm oil. It is part of the role of PTPN, as a state-owned enterprise, in supporting national food independence," he stated during a press conference themed “PTPN Group Sugar to Penetrating Retail Market” held in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Ghani expounded that the company will strengthen the production of sugar by expanding the area of sugarcane plantation, from some 56 thousand hectares to around 80 thousand hectares.

One of the expansion measures will encompass converting the rubber land owned by the subsidiary's land and synergizing with other SOE companies, including Perum Perhutani.

Ghani noted that the company's decision to reduce the area of rubber and tea plantations was based on the rising national sugar demand. Fulfillment of domestic sugar production through the expansion of sugarcane plantation areas is deemed to be an effective means of reducing the country's dependence on sugar imports.

In 2019, PTPN recorded that the national sugar demand had reached some six million tons, comprising three million tons for household consumption and three million tons for the food and beverage industry. In the meantime, domestic sugar production had only reached 2.2 million tons.

On the other hand, the contribution of rubber and tea to the scale of food independence can be substituted with other commodities.

"Rubber is very useful for exports, but if it is related to the realization of national food security, it can be replaced with other crops. In future, PTPN will focus on the two main commodities of sugar and palm oil," Ghani stated.

Ghani noted that the PTPN Group targets sugar production to reach one million tons this year, with a yield of some eight percent.

The production is sourced from PTPN's sugarcane plantations of PTPN II, PTPN VII, PTPN IX, PTPN X, PTPN XI, PTPN XII, and PTPN XIV or the farmers' property this year of around 168 thousand hectares, and sugarcane production is projected to reach 12.2 million tons. 
*Related news: Family farms vital to food security, in need of support: FAO

Related news: Govt to focus spending on food security, ICT next year: minister*

EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Mentari Dwi Gayati/Aria Cindya
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1536...ritizing-palm-oil-sugar-for-food-independence


----------



## Nike

* IDX: Indonesians Have More Phones Than Stock Market Shares *
Translator:
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*

Editor:
*Laila Afifa*
6 August 2020 14:39 WIB
 0 Comment 
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to Facebook
Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to LINEShare to More




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) Commissioner Pandu Patria Sjahrir on Thursday said a large portion of Indonesians do not invest their funds in the stock market as there is only 3 million or one percent of people who do.

“Indonesians have more mobile phones than stock market shares,” said Pandu in today’s virtual discussion held by _IDN Times, _August 6. 

Meanwhile, Pandu said that in the United States, one out of four people has invested in the stock market. He argued that Indonesia’s ideal statistic must see at least 10 percent of shareholders compared to the total population of 267 million people. 

He believed the current crisis that people face should be used as a momentum to start investing. 


“Mutual funds are pretty good, why not. People say cash is king. In crises like this, it is best to purchase something by investing to create value,” said Pandu Patria Sjahrir.

The IDX commissioner suggested purchasing blue-chip shares for those who are interested to start, such as in telecommunication, culinary, and transportation companies. 

*Read: Covid-19 Pandemic, IDX: More Investors Coming*

*FRANCISCA CHRISTY ROSANA*

https://en.tempo.co/read/1373113/idx-indonesians-have-more-phones-than-stock-market-shares


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> *Farmland spanning 700 hectares readied for strengthening food security*
> 6 hours ago
> 
> Head of the Rural People's Economic Empowerment Unit in Jayapura District Elisa Yarusabra (ANTARA News Papua/HO-Humas COVID-19 Kabupaten Jayapura)
> 
> Local food crops will be planted in those 700 hectares of farmland to boost the residents' economy
> Sentani, Papua (ANTARA) - Jayapura's district government bolstered its food security program amid the ongoing novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic to fulfill the food requirements of residents in five sub-districts and 139 villages by preparing farmland spanning 700 hectares.
> 
> "Local food crops will be planted in those 700 hectares of farmland to boost the residents' economy," Head of the Rural People's Economic Empowerment Unit in Jayapura District Elisa Yarusabra remarked here on Thursday.
> 
> The district government has worked alongside local communities to realize its food security program by offering financial aid to the tune of Rp100 million to every village, he noted, adding that the government had allotted a budget of Rp14 billion for the program.
> 
> Yarusabra stated that the district government's food crops and horticulture office had provided agricultural advisors to assist local farmers in villages.
> 
> According to ANTARA's observation, despite a steady rise in Indonesia's population, the country had yet to achieve food security, which by definition is related to "food availability, food access, and food utilization" (USAID 1995 in FAO).
> 
> Instead of feeding its people the rice produced by its own farmers, the central government has repeatedly imported rice over the past years to meet the public's requirements.
> 
> This condition has, indeed, posed a grave challenge and does not bode well with Indonesia's status as one of the world's top agricultural countries.
> 
> Indonesia would be better off not importing rice from countries, including Thailand and Vietnam, on a permanent basis since it would potentially disadvantage local farmers and threaten its national security in the long term.
> 
> On April 21, 2020, President Widodo had called on officials to make a precise assessment of Indonesia's rice stocks.
> 
> The president's directive came on the back of the FAO of the United Nations' warning of the COVID-19 pandemic triggering a global food crisis.
> 
> To enable the Indonesian farmers to optimize the profitable uses of their farmland for supporting the government's efforts to make the country a food barn, the Ministry of Agriculture has encouraged them to implement an integrated farming method.
> *Related news: Bulog readies land for building warehouse in food estate area
> 
> Related news: Family farms vital to food security, in need of support: FAO*
> 
> EDITED BY INE
> 
> Reporter: Muhsidin, Rahmad Nasution
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/1536...tares-readied-for-strengthening-food-security



Good critics to the government which is conveyed by Antara that is owned by government of Indonesia. Freedom of press also works in state owned news outlet.


----------



## Var Dracon

Gesits (Indonesian electric motorcycle) being delivered

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia allocates $684m to lend to regions to boost economy, step up spending*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, August 7, 2020 / 08:32 pm






Rupiah banknotes (Shutterstock.com/Maciej Matlak)

The government is allocating Rp 10 trillion (US$684.72 million) this year to provide loans for regional administrations, while taking measures to step up government spending, as it seeks to speed up the recovery of the pandemic-hit economy.

Regional administrations have seen revenues decline by around 28 percent on average amid the coronavirus pandemic, said the Finance Ministry’s fiscal balance director general Astera Primanto Bhakti, adding that the pandemic had limited the ability of regions to fund priority programs.

“We know that this is a challenge for regions and therefore we’ve introduced this loan scheme to support economic recovery in the regions,” Astera told reporters in a press briefing on Friday.


Government-owned infrastructure financing firm PT Sarana Multi Infrastruktur (SMI) will act as a lender for the regional administrations and will allocate another Rp 5 trillion, thereby increasing the allocated budget to Rp 15 trillion this year for the loan scheme.

Last month, the government approved loans for the Jakarta and West Java administrations, the country’s top economic and industrial hubs, respectively, worth Rp 16.5 trillion, for this year and next year, to help revive economic activities.

The country’s gross domestic product (GDP), the broadest measure of goods and services produced, shrunk 5.32 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the second quarter, the steepest decline since the first quarter of 1999, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Wednesday.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration has allocated Rp 695.2 trillion of the state budget to stimulate the economy and strengthen the country’s pandemic response, but slow disbursement as a result of red tape is expected to delay the impact on the economy.


Government spending, which is expected to anchor the economy and boost people's purchasing power amid cooling private-sector activity, plunged 6.9 percent yoy in the second quarter.

Since the loan approval for the Jakarta and West Java administrations, several other regions namely East Java, Banten and East Nusa Tenggara have also expressed their interest in borrowing from the government, Astera went on to say.

“Banten has agreed on a Rp 4 trillion loan for this year and next year, while other regions are still in the discussion process,” he said. “This will be very important if regions do not have the capacity to implement their programs.”

Meanwhile, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati is pledging to spend Rp 1.4 quadrillion in the second half of this year to bolster economic growth, as the government promises faster stimulus spending for the remainder of the year.

The government has disbursed 41.93 percent of a Rp 203.9 trillion budget for social protection, 13.43 percent of the Rp 120.6 trillion budget for business incentives and 26.3 percent of the Rp 123.47 budget for micro, small and medium enterprises (MSMEs) stimulus packages, according to data from the national economic recovery task force.

However, stimulus spending for health care, ministries and regional administrations, as well as corporate financing lagged as the government only disbursed 7.83 percent of the Rp 87.55 budget for health care and 7.9 percent of the Rp 106.1 trillion budget for ministries and regions. The government has yet to disburse any funds for corporate financing.


Sri Mulyani expects the economy to grow at no more than 0.5 percent, or even contract further in the third quarter, while fourth-quarter GDP growth is projected to be near 3 percent, making for a full-year expansion of zero to 1 percent.

“The President always instructs us to disburse the economic recovery budget immediately so that the economy can recover sooner in the third quarter,” the head of the national economic recovery task force Budi Gunadi Sadikin told reporters on Friday.

“We must expedite the process so that spending can increase by the end of the third quarter and can be completed by the fourth quarter,” he said.

On Wednesday, Bank Central Asia (BCA) economist David Sumual told _The Jakarta Post_ that the country’s economic performance would depend heavily on the government spending acceleration.

“Although we expect a recovery in the third quarter, the economy is at risk of recession if the government fails to ramp up spending and boost consumer spending,” David said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...egions-to-boost-economy-step-up-spending.html


----------



## Indos

*Govt mulling merger of state-owned Islamic banks to unify power, VP says*

Moch. Fiqih Prawira Adjie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, August 7, 2020 / 03:40 pm 







Vice President Ma'ruf Amin has said the government is mulling merging several state-owned Islamic banks – banks that offer services that are sharia-compliant – to unify their power and boost their global rating.

The state-owned Islamic banks in talks to be merged are PT Bank BRI Syariah, a subsidiary of Bank BRI, PT Bank Syariah Mandiri, a subsidiary of Bank Mandiri, and PT Bank BNI Syariah, a subsidiary of Bank BNI.

The Vice President, who previously chaired the Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI), expressed hope the merger would also boost the national economy and speed up the economic recovery amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

"[The banks] have been in talks to strengthen [Islamic banks] because we don't have a large Islamic bank that ranks in the top 20 internationally," Ma'ruf said Thursday during a discussion hosted by news publication _Media Indonesia_.

"We are also doing this so that we don't have too many banks with small potentials," he continued, expressing hope that a sizeable Islamic bank could also support the country's domestic and foreign interest.

Read also: Indonesia’s global bonds spike in popularity amid uncertainty: Mandiri Sekuritas

In early July, State-Owned Enterprise Minister Erick Thohir detailed plans to merge the Islamic banks by February next year to provide more options to customers seeking sharia-compliant funding. 

However, the Financial Services Authority (OJK) deputy commissioner for banking, Teguh Supangkat, said in late July that the minister had not discussed the merger in-depth with the agency.

The Vice President also said the government would improve the country's halal industry and other Islamic financial services to support the goal of making Indonesia the center of the global Islamic economy.

He noted that while Indonesia had become a reference for halal product certification, homemade halal products still trailed behind the global competition. Additionally, he said that maximizing Islamic social fund services, such as for _zakat_ and _waqf, _could also uplift the national economy.

However, Ma'ruf said the country was a leader in global _sukuk_ (sharia-compliant bonds), claiming that the country's _sukuk_ surpassed those offered by the United Arab Emirates and Malaysia.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ned-islamic-banks-to-unify-power-vp-says.html


----------



## Indos

*Patimban seaport to start first-phase operation in November after delays*

Mardika Parama
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, August 10, 2020 / 01:35 pm 






Japan-backed Patimban Port in Subang, West Java is now scheduled for partial operation in November, while its first development phase will reach completion by October despite previous delays, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi has stated.

The port is located about 70 kilometers from the Karawang industrial estate in West Java, where many Japanese companies have built factories, and is expected to ease logistics in the industrial neighborhood.

“We hope everyone is working hard so that Patimban seaport can start operations in November,” Budi said in a press statement on Sunday during a recent visit to the seaport with West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil.


“There are still lots of things that need to be finalized, such as [the construction of] an access ramp, the shipping route and the appointment of a port operator, among other things. Hopefully we can finish everything on time,” he added.

Patimban seaport is one of the government’s national strategic projects, funded by an official development assistance (ODA) loan from the Japanese government amounting to Rp 14.2 trillion (US$968.5 million) for the first development phase.

The port is expected to be Indonesia’s primary export port and to ease the burden on Tanjung Priok Port and traffic congestion in Jakarta from the transport of cargo. It is also projected to support the future Rebana Special Economic Zones (SEZ) in Cirebon, Patimban, and Kertajati in West Java, along with Kertajati International Airport.

In the first development phase, Patimban Port is planned to serve 3.75 million twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs) and accommodate 600,000 complete built-up (CBU) vehicles. Meanwhile, in the second phase, Patimban's capacity will increase to 5.5 million TEUs and it is expected to reach its final capacity of 7.5 million TEUs in phase 3.


Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia Masafumi Ishii initially projected in 2017 that the port’s partial operation would start in the first quarter of 2019.

In February this year, the Transportation Ministry’s sea transportation director general, R. Agus H. Purnomo, said the auto terminal would be the first part of the port to be operational in September.

He stated that the operation of the auto terminal was awaiting the completion of a connecting bridge that would be the main access that linked the terminal with the backup area.

"The bridge will connect the auto terminal and the port in the middle of the sea. It will be 1- kilometer-long and as the operation of the auto terminal is scheduled for September, the connecting bridge must be completed long before, hopefully in April or June,” Agus told reporters in Jakarta in Feb. 13.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...phase-operation-in-november-after-delays.html


----------



## Indos

*Fitch affirms Indonesia’s BBB rating with stable outlook despite vulnerabilities*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, August 11, 2020 / 11:46 am 





Fitch expects Indonesia’s economy to shrink 2 percent this year due to the impacts of the coronavirus pandemic, which has made a significant dent in household spending and investment. (Antara/Nova Wahyudi) 

Credit ratings agency Fitch Ratings has affirmed Indonesia’s long-term foreign currency issuer default rating at “BBB with a stable outlook”, the lower medium investment grade.

Fitch cited a favorable medium-term growth outlook and low government debt-to-GDP ratio against high dependence on external financing among the reasons for retaining the rating, but also noted issues around low state revenue and lagging structural indicators.

Fitch expects Indonesia’s economy to shrink 2 percent this year due to the impacts of the coronavirus pandemic, which has made a significant dent in household spending and investment. However, it forecast a rebound to 6.6 percent growth next year thanks to low-base effects and 5.5 percent growth in 2022 supported by a renewed push for public infrastructure development.


“Our forecasts are subject to considerable risks, in particular due to a continued spread of COVID-19 within Indonesia,” the rating agency said in a statement. “The government has responded swiftly to the crisis with a broad range of relief measures to support households and companies, including small and medium-sized enterprises.”

The government has allocated Rp 695.2 trillion (US$47.5 billion) to stimulate the economy, which shrank 5.32 percent in the second quarter as household spending and investment tumbled. The government has also widened the budget deficit target to 6.34 percent of GDP.

“We believe the government is likely to resume adhering to the 3 percent-of-GDP deficit ceiling by 2023” Fitch said, expecting Indonesia’s fiscal deficit to narrow to 5 percent in 2021 and 3.5 percent in 2022 as most of the pandemic-related spending was seen as temporary.

The government and Bank Indonesia’s (BI) $40 billion debt monetization scheme is expected to reduce the government's direct interest costs and “is unlikely to generate inflationary pressures”, according to the rating agency.


However, if the central bank financing goes beyond 2020 it may raise the potential for government interference in monetary policymaking and that could undermine investor confidence, Fitch warned. 

“This may be mitigated by Indonesia's generally disciplined monetary policy stance of the past few years, which reinforces our belief this will be a one-off [policy].”

Fitch warned that Indonesia's dependence on foreign portfolio financing and commodity exports left it vulnerable to renewed bouts of external risk aversion and other shocks.

“The government remains open to any stimulus to boost the economy, but we will also remain accountable. They considered this to be prudent policymaking,” said Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati responding to Fitch's announcement, adding that the burden-sharing scheme with the central bank was being executed based on prudent monetary and fiscal practices.

“We have succeeded in giving credit rating agencies confidence that the government has a carefully designed policy framework” to support the economy, she went on to say.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...h-stable-outlook-despite-vulnerabilities.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to increase monthly production of test kits while vaccine under trial*

Budi Sutrisno
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, August 11, 2020 / 03:45 pm 




A nurse takes a swab sample from a patient at the Tanah Abang district office in Central Jakarta on June 21. Swab tests, also called polymerase chain reaction (PCR) tests, use mucus samples taken from the nose or throat to detect COVID-19. (JP/P.J. Leo) 


In a race against time before a potential vaccine passes its final trials, the government is set to expand its COVID-19 testing capacity by increasing the domestic production of test kits.

Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said state-owned pharmaceutical company Bio Farma would increase the production of polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test kits starting next month.

“Bio Farma currently produces 1.4 million PCR test kits per month, and it will be 2 million kits per month starting in September,” Bambang said on Monday, the 25th National Technology Awakening Day.


In addition, Bambang said, the government would increase the domestic production of synthetic peptide-based Immunoglobulin G and Immunoglobulin M (IgG and IgM) antibody rapid detection kits.

The rapid diagnostic test kits were developed by the ministry’s consortium for COVID-19, which includes Gadjah Mada University in Yogyakarta, Airlangga University in East Java and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

Read also: Sinovac launches late-stage trial for potential COVID-19 vaccine in Indonesia

Bambang said the production of the rapid test kits was in the hands of domestic companies with a current capacity of 350,000 units per month and would increase to 1 to 2 million per month. He said the ministry would also soon launch separate IgG and IgM rapid tests.


The government is also preparing two types of COVID-19 detection tools, with the first one, using reverse transcriptase loop-mediated isothermal amplification (RTLAMP) turbidity, being developed by the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI).

“[The RTLAMP] method can detect [infection] more quickly and more widely. It is hoped that the test kits will be ready by the end of August,” Bambang said.

The second detection tool is the microchip surface plasmon resonance (SPR) tool, which is being developed by the Bandung Institute of Technology and Padjadjaran University in collaboration with the BPPT.

“[The microchip SPR] is a real-time detection technique that has high reproducibility with relatively low costs. We can produce the main reagent ourselves. There are private partners ready to work together on this,” Bambang added.

Read also: WHO urges Indonesia to test more suspected patients amid high death rate

The phase III clinical trial of a potential COVID-19 vaccine developed by China-based biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech started in Bandung on Tuesday.

The trials are expected to finish in six months at the earliest, with a total of 1,620 volunteers being tested.

The government eyes the domestic use of the Sinovac vaccine by early next year with a production capacity of 250 million doses per year.

With regard to the development of a vaccine by the national consortium, Bambang said the team had completed the production of recombinant protein and would also try other “platforms”, such as inactivated viruses and messenger RNA (mRNA).

“As an effort for independence with regard to national health and medicinal raw materials, the development of the Merah Putih vaccine against all strains of the COVID-19 virus will continue,” he said with reference to the provisional name for the homemade vaccine to be developed.

Bambang said the Cipto Mangunkusumo National Central General Hospital, the University of Indonesia and pharmaceutical firm Kimia Farma had completed Phase III clinical trials for a stem cell development.

The stem cell has been tested as an adjuvant therapy for COVID-19 patients to overcome cytokine storms through its immunomodulatory property. The product is expected to obtain a distribution permit this year.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...n-of-test-kits-while-vaccine-under-trial.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

*Jokowi Hopes Merah Putih COVID-19 Vaccine Set by mid-2021*
https://en.tempo.co/read/1374952/jokowi-hopes-merah-putih-covid-19-vaccine-set-by-mid-2021






TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said that while being in cooperation with other countries, the government was also striving to create its COVID-19 vaccines dubbed Merah Putih by developing the virus isolates existing in Indonesia.

The antibody development was being carried out by the Eijkman Institute for Molecular Biology along with the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), the Food and Drug Monitoring Agency (BPOM), and the Research and Technology Ministry, as well as several Indonesian universities.

“I hope the [development of] Merah Putih vaccine will be finished in mid-2021,” said the president via his Instagram account on Wednesday, August 12.

Indonesia was cooperating with China, the U.S., and South Korea in developing the antibody. The partnership with China-based pharmaceutical firm Sinovac Biotech has recently entered the phase III clinical trials.


On Tuesday, August 11, the state head directly monitored the process of the vaccine trials on humans at the Eyckman Building, the Padjadjaran University’s (Unpad) Medical Faculty, Bandung.

The clinical trials involving 1,620 volunteers were expected to be the first step in the development and discovery of COVID-19 vaccines, which was targeted to complete at the end of this year.

“This partnership is aimed at getting all Indonesians vaccinated as soon as possible,” Jokowi remarked.

Read also: Merah Putih Vaccine Currently Developed for COVID-19, Says Jokowi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian aerospace is also producing Indonesian made ventilator. The ventilator is a simple one but is already enough to treat coronavirus patients. The research is conducted by Institute technology Bandung (ITB) , BPPT (Gov Research Agency), and Salman Institution (Salman is a mosque in ITB).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293484082362343425

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Fishery startup Aruna nets $5.5 million in fresh funds*

Eisya A. Eloksari
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Thu, August 13, 2020 / 01:21 pm





Fishermen cure a basket of salted fish on a pier on July 25, 2020 in Tanjung Binga village in Belitung, Bangka Belitung Islands. Demand for seafood products has remained strong both globally and domestically. (JP/Donny Fernando)

Aquaculture startup Aruna has announced it had closed a US$5.5 million deal in the latest funding round with its current investors, on the back of the company's astronomical surge in revenue in the first half of the year

Aruna raised the funds from top Indonesian venture capital firms AC Ventures, East Ventures and SMDV, the venture capital arm of the Sinar Mas Group.

The fishery startup plans to use the fresh capital injection to expand its community of fishers to help improve productivity, product quality and standards. The aquaculture platform currently works with thousands of fishers in 31 coastal areas across Indonesia.


Aruna also intends to use the capital to scale up its domestic business-to-business (B2B) market as well as its export market to East Asia, Southeast Asia, Middle East and North America.

“E-commerce helps create fairness and transparency in the fishing industry, as well as a more efficient supply chain. [In] reaching more coastal areas across Indonesia, Aruna is supporting economic equality in Indonesia,” Aruna CEO and cofounder Farid Naufal Aslam said in a statement on Wednesday.

Farid stated that the company’s revenue in the first half of 2020 grew 86 times compared to the same period in 2019, on the back of strong global demand for fresh seafood products despite the pandemic.

“This is a company that has been positively impacted by the [health] crisis and we are excited to double down on them,” said East Ventures cofounder and managing partner Willson Cuaca.

Aruna also launched a home delivery service for seafood products called Seafood by Aruna to capitalize on the rising demand for food deliveries during the health crisis.. The service is currently available in Greater Jakarta, Bandung in West Java and Balikpapan in East Kalimantan.

Meanwhile, Aruna is seeking new partnerships with resellers after launching its official stores on online marketplaces Tokopedia, Shopee, Bukalapak and GrabMart, as well as online grocery stores Sayurbox, Nalayan and Delisari.

Another Indonesian aquaculture startup, eFishery, recently announced it had closed its series B funding round led by Go-Ventures, the venture capital arm of Gojek, and the Northstar Group. The company reported that it had quadrupled growth and profitability in the last two years.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...up-aruna-nets-5-5-million-in-fresh-funds.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry ventilator. Designed by BPPT (Gov research agency) and Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB). Production by PT LEN Industry.


----------



## Indos

*Jokowi reaffirms Indonesia’s 'massive downstreaming’ of natural resources *

Norman Harsono
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, August 14, 2020 / 01:42 pm 




President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (center) and Vice President Ma'ruf Amin (right) leave the People's Consultative Assembly plenary hall after delivering the state of the nation address in Jakarta on Friday. (Antara/Akbar Nugroho Gumay) 

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has reaffirmed that Indonesia’s future natural resources policy will focus on “massive downstreaming” to produce higher-value products.

The President, speaking before legislators, officials, political elites and foreign ambassadors, highlighted the country's ambitious plans to develop domestic oil refineries, metal smelters, coal-to-gas facilities and better palm-oil based biodiesel. 

Read also: 75 years later, with Indonesia’s oil industry in decay, options are wide open


“This will narrow down our current account deficit, increase our employment opportunities and start tackling fossil energy domination,” he said in his state of the nation address delivered before the People's Consultative Assembly in Jakarta on Friday.

Jokowi mentioned state-owned oil and gas giant Pertamina’s recent successful trial production of “D100” green diesel, a more engine-friendly biodiesel than the one currently available. He said the production would absorb “a million tons of farmer-produced palm” to produce 20,000 barrels of fuel each day.

Indonesia is the world's largest producer of palm oil, an industry that employs millions of citizens, mostly farmers. However, the palm oil industry is a major contributor to massive forest fires and deforestation.

Jokowi also mentioned the government’s landmark ban on the export of nickel ore, a metal mainly used to produce steel and car batteries. Its demand is expected to rise alongside the rise of electric cars. The ban shook global markets as Indonesia is the world’s largest producer of nickel.

Read also: Explainer: New rules in revised Mining Law

“This will place Indonesia in an even more strategic position in the development of lithium batteries, the world’s electric vehicles and as a future technology producer,” he said.

The President added that Indonesia would reform regulations and continue developing industrial estates, such as those in Batang, West Java, and Subang-Majalengka, West Java, to get more industries to invest in the country. 

He promised the giant estates would not undermine Indonesia’s micro, small and medium enterprises, which absorb over 90 percent of the domestic workforce.

Developing downstream industries is part of the Jokowi administration's larger ambition of transforming Indonesia from a commodity-driven economy into an industrial one, with the ultimate goal of becoming the world’s fourth-largest economy by 2045.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ssive-downstreaming-of-natural-resources.html


----------



## Indos

*Jokowi pledges to cut red tape, develop industrial parks across Indonesia*

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, August 14, 2020 / 01:22 pm




President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo gets ready to deliver his state of the nation address at the People's Consultative Assembly in Jakarta on Friday. (Antara/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has reiterated his commitment to eliminating overlapping regulations and developing more industrial parks across Indonesia.

“Regulatory reforms must be carried out. Regulations that are overlapping, complicated and misleading [for] those [who] are at risk must be put to an end,” Jokowi said in a televised state of the nation address at the People’s Consultative Assembly on Friday.

Read also: What you need to know about Batang industrial zone development

Red tape prevented Indonesia from climbing up the World Bank’s ease of doing business ranking last year, hence why the country has been ranked 73rd since 2018. The President wants the country reach the 40th position this year.

To achieve the goal, the Jokowi administration has proposed an omnibus bill on job creation to carry out regulatory reform. It seeks to attract investment by revising 79 laws and more than 1,200 articles deemed harmful to Indonesia’s ease of doing business.

In addition to regulatory reform, the government is also developing industrial parks, such as the Batang industrial park in Central Java and one in Majalengka regency, West Java, to solve land acquisition issues usually faced by investors.

The government is planning to develop at least 27 industrial parks, according to the 2020-2024 National Medium-Term Development Plan (RPJMN). Most of them will be developed outside Java Island.


“Similar industrial estates will also be built in various regions all over Indonesia, always taking into account cooperation with community entrepreneurship and micro, small and medium enterprises to provide employment opportunities for the unemployed young generation and boost equitability of development in all corners of the country,” said the President in his speech.

“Consequently, a favorable national ecosystem for the expansion of quality employment opportunity must be established.

Read also: Guide to omnibus bill on job creation: 1,028 pages in 10 minutes

“We dedicate all of this to a fair national economy that caters to the interests of workers and job seekers in order to alleviate poverty by providing the widest possible quality employment opportunities.”

The Indonesian economy contracted 5.32 percent in the second quarter as the COVID-19 pandemic hit demand and disrupted the supply chain. As a result, around 3.7 million individuals have lost their jobs so far this year, according to data from the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas), with the number expected to hit around 10 million by the end of the year.

The speech came at a time when the government is pushing forward the conclusion of deliberation of the omnibus bill at the House of Representatives amid heavy scrutiny from observers, international institutions and labor unions that say the bill could jeopardize environmental protection and labor rights.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...evelop-industrial-parks-across-indonesia.html


----------



## Nike

*Petrokimia Gresik exported 3,176 tons ZK fertilizer until August 14*
15th Aug 2020 17:21





Gresik, E Java (ANTARA) - State-owned fertilizer manufacturer Petrokimia Gresik exported 3,176 tons of ZK fertilizer until August 14 this year, inching closer to the total exports of 3,350 tons recorded during 2019.

Most fertilizer exports were conducted to India, Pakistan, South Korea, and the United Arab Emirates, Petrokimia Gresik President Director Rahmad Pribadi noted in a press statement released on Saturday.

"Last year, we could not enter the Pakistani market, but we were successful this year. Looking ahead, we will also explore other potential markets as part of the efforts to boost our exports," he pointed out.

Pribadi emphasized that the company remained steadfast in its efforts to boost exports to support the nation’s economic recovery as it adapted to the new normal amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

"In addition, the plan to increase exports correlates with the memorandum of understanding signed by the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry and Foreign Ministry in July as part of the economic diplomacy to support SOEs to go global," he explained.

Pribadi noted that the company had also seen its product, known as Kapur Pertanian (Kaptan) Kebomas, penetrate the Brunei Darussalam market this year.

"The achievement adds to the record of the company's excellent fertilizers capable of competing in the international market apart from urea, NPK, and ZK fertilizers. This is part of the company's contribution to the national economic growth in the wake of the COVID-19 pandemic, especially to enhance export performance in support of the rupiah's exchange rate against the US dollar," he added.
Related news: President expects tax incentives to boost investment

Related news: Govt allocates Rp356.5 trillion to support national economic recovery

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: A Malik Ibrahim/Suharto
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

We started the second semester with promising trade data as Indonesia once again create 3.26 billion USD trade surplus in July 2020 and the amount of surplus seems to be growing from previous months. Alhamdulillah.

Export is increasing 14 percent compared to previous month. It will help to strengthen our currency during this challenging period. For your information, our first semester trade is also in trade surplus.

Our biggest export destination is China and the biggest export components to that country are steel, coal, and palm oil. Second biggest export destination is USA with biggest export components are clothes, machinery, and electrical equipment. Third biggest is Japan with export components are coal/gas, machinery, electrical equipment, and precious metal (gold, silver, etc).


----------



## Indos

I dont know why there is no financial help given from Government to Gojek and Grab driver ??? They are getting huge negative impact because of the outbreak. While government give some financial help to some one who has earned salary around 3-4.9 million a month, and if both husband and wife work, it means 6-8 million a month. Not make sense to me. Since I know gojek driver who even cannot get any customer for a day just 5 days ago. 

Gojek and Grab drivers have already had detail information from their company, including the bank account. It will be easy to disburse money to them. 

The most vulnerable should be a priority and no need to inject too much money for families who can still survive financially during this outbreak since the main reason of low consumption during this outbreak period is more due to being cautious and careful to spend in the malls, restaurant, tourism spot, etc because of afraid getting Covid 19 infection instead of regarding to financial capability.


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> I dont know why there is no financial help given from Government to Gojek and Grab driver ??? They are getting huge negative impact because of the outbreak. While government give some financial help to some one who has earned salary around 3-4.9 million a month, and if both husband and wife work, it means 6-8 million a month. Not make sense to me. Since I know gojek driver who even cannot get any customer for a day just 5 days ago.
> 
> Gojek and Grab drivers have already had detail information from their company, including the bank account. It will be easy to disburse money to them.
> 
> The most vulnerable should be a priority and no need to inject too much money for families who can still survive financially during this outbreak since the main reason of low consumption during this outbreak period is more due to being cautious and careful to spend in the malls, restaurant, tourism spot, etc because of afraid getting Covid 19 infection instead of regarding to financial capability.



It is because they are informal sector workers with no NPWP or tax information, so imagine it would be really hard to determine their rights to have stimulus to from the government.


I wish Indonesia could integrate tax information as part of personal identification so that income of every money earning person is recorded and taxed accordingly. This would be beneficial also for the worker as both the government and the worker know what they owe to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> It is because they are informal sector workers with no NPWP or tax information, so imagine it would be really hard to determine their rights to have stimulus to from the government.
> 
> 
> I wish Indonesia could integrate tax information as part of personal identification so that income of every money earning person is recorded and taxed accordingly. This would be beneficial also for the worker as both the government and the worker know what they owe to each other.



Grab/Gojek drivers have given their bank account on that companies. So there should not be any difficulty to disburse money to them. There is name, address, bank account data already. Government just need to ask both Grab/Gojek to give the data to them. And if I am not mistaken for car driver they do have NPWP.

Maybe you dont know that Gojek/Grab driver can do non cash transaction to their customers. And the incentive Gojek/Grab drivers usually get from both companies are sent through their bank account. The drivers get money incentive if they are more active during their work.


----------



## Indos

*I will repeat my post again to get more coverage.*

I dont know why there is no financial help given from Government to Gojek and Grab driver ??? They are getting huge negative impact because of the outbreak. While government give some financial help to some one who has earned salary around 3-4.9 million a month, and if both husband and wife work, it means 6-9.8 million a month. Not make sense to me. Since I know gojek driver who even cannot get any customer for a day just 5 days ago.

Gojek and Grab drivers have already had detail information from their company, including the bank account. It will be easy to disburse money to them.

The most vulnerable should be a priority and no need to inject too much money for families who can still survive financially during this outbreak since the main reason of low consumption during this outbreak period is more due to being cautious and careful to spend in the malls, restaurant, tourism spot, etc because of afraid getting Covid 19 infection instead of regarding to financial capability.


----------



## CrazyZ

nufix said:


> It is because they are informal sector workers with no NPWP or tax information, so imagine it would be really hard to determine their rights to have stimulus to from the government.
> 
> 
> I wish Indonesia could integrate tax information as part of personal identification so that income of every money earning person is recorded and taxed accordingly. This would be beneficial also for the worker as both the government and the worker know what they owe to each other.


I think a state bank issued digital currency would allow for a more targeted injection of funds to the needed places. Also allows tax authorities to have good visibility of where the money is and who to go after. Whole world is moving in this direction, IMO. 

In places like Pakistan though, this is difficult since electricity supply is unreliable. You would have money only as long as your mobile has charge.


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Grab/Gojek drivers have given their bank account on that companies. So there should not be any difficulty to disburse money to them. There is name, address, bank account data already. Government just need to ask both Grab/Gojek to give the data to them. And if I am not mistaken for car driver they do have NPWP.
> 
> Maybe you dont know that Gojek/Grab driver can do non cash transaction to their customers. And the incentive Gojek/Grab drivers usually get from both companies are sent through their bank account. The drivers get money incentive if they are more active during their work.



Financial stimulus is not only about how the money is disbursed, but also how the money disbursement is justified in the state ledger books. For example, the disbursement of Rp. Xxx is justified because this tax subject (person) has an income less than 4.5 million. How is the income recognized? Using tax records. Now if Kemenkeu only relies on bank account data, there is no way to separate between taxable items (salaries, bonus) and non taxable (money transfer from friends, family) unless of course the person does his/her own tax declaration like in the US. In Germany, if you are unemployed, the money that you receive from the government will be included in your tax record eventhough that money is not deduced by tax since it is financial assistance. That is why I am advocating for tax reform for non formal workers. This is also to help them in case like this.

By the way, as far as I know, the one that is being taxed is the bonus that is sent by the company, not the ones that they got from daily activities.


----------



## Nike

I don't like BLT scheme, better to use the funds for something like "New Deal" program like FDR do in the time of recession. Padat Karya all the way, to improve logistic and reach isolated area to open more market and concentration of population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Financial stimulus is not only about how the money is disbursed, but also how the money disbursement is justified in the state ledger books. For example, the disbursement of Rp. Xxx is justified because this tax subject (person) has an income less than 4.5 million. How is the income recognized? Using tax records. Now if Kemenkeu only relies on bank account data, there is no way to separate between taxable items (salaries, bonus) and non taxable (money transfer from friends, family) unless of course the person does his/her own tax declaration like in the US. In Germany, if you are unemployed, the money that you receive from the government will be included in your tax record eventhough that money is not deduced by tax since it is financial assistance. That is why I am advocating for tax reform for non formal workers. This is also to help them in case like this.
> 
> By the way, as far as I know, the one that is being taxed is the bonus that is sent by the company, not the ones that they got from daily activities.



So how would you explain the budget for social program during this pandemic period where low income family get rice and other supply, some also get money ? There is no ever record on who actually get it. I think as you live in German so you dont know real situation in here.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia logs biggest trade surplus in nine years, higher exports for three consecutive months*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Wed, August 19, 2020 / 08:50 am






Containers and cargo vessels are seen at sunset at a port in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province, China. Indonesia recorded the biggest trade surplus in nine years in July as exports rose for the third consecutive month while demand for imports remained weak amid the pandemic. (Reuters/Stringer)

Indonesia recorded the biggest trade surplus in nine years in July as exports rose for a third consecutive month while demand for imports remained weak amid the pandemic.

Exports jumped 14.33 percent month-on-month (mom) in July to US$13.73 billion, continuing the upward trend since May, thanks to rising shipments of agriculture and manufactured goods despite the figure being 9.9 percent lower than in the same month last year, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Tuesday.

Imports stood at $10.47 billion in July, 32.55 percent lower annually and 2.73 percent lower than June, as domestic demand for consumption and raw materials remain subdued amid the pandemic.


The rise in exports and fall in imports led to a $3.26 billion trade surplus, the highest since August 2011, according to BPS.

“It is impossible for exports to immediately return to positive [annual growth] after an economic slump caused by COVID-19, but the [monthly] improvement is an encouraging sign,” BPS head Suhariyanto told reporters. “We are hoping that exports will continue to rise in the coming months.”

The coronavirus outbreak has hit international trade amid movement restrictions implemented in various countries around the world, including in Indonesia. The World Trade Organization (WTO) projects global trade volumes will contract by between 13 percent at best and 32 percent at worst this year.

Indonesia, however, has managed to book a strong trade surplus as imports fall deeper than exports. The country had recorded a trade surplus of $8.75 billion as of July compared to a $2.15 billion deficit logged in the same period last year.

Net exports were also the anchor of Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP) in the second quarter as the only positive contributor to the economy amid shrinking household spending, investment and government spending.

The rupiah, however, depreciated 0.34 percent on Tuesday to Rp 14,845 per United States dollar, while the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) gained 0.9 percent.

BPS data revealed that bullion and jewelry exports recorded the highest increase in July compared to June as gold prices broke the record high in the month, followed by exports of animal and plant fat and oil, vehicles and vehicle parts. Meanwhile, Switzerland, the US and Singapore became the top three export destinations that recorded the highest monthly growth in July.

*Exports of manufactured goods, which contributed around 80 percent of total exports, rose 16.95 percent mom to $11.28 billion in July but remained 1.91 percent lower year-on-year (yoy)*. Exports of agricultural products rose 11.17 percent yoy to $350 million driven by increased exports of bird nests and aromatic medicine, among other things.

Mining products exports, the second-largest contributor, plummeted almost one-third annually to $1.39 billion due to falling coal prices. Oil and gas exports, on the other hand, halved to $700 million due to falling oil prices but increased 23.77 percent mom.

Imports of consumer goods fell 24.11 percent yoy following a sharp decrease of garlic shipments from China and medicine from the United Kingdom, among other items.

Imports of raw materials plummeted 34.36 percent due to lower demand of raw sugar from Brazil and milk from the US while imports of capital goods dropped 29.25 percent yoy.

Indonesia’s exports are expected to drop 5 percent at best or 14 percent at worst this year compared to 2019 as the pandemic disrupted the supply chain and weakened global demand for made-in-Indonesia products, said the lead economic researcher at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), Yose Rizal Damuri.

“China’s economic recovery since April has boosted demand for Indonesian goods,” he said in a phone interview on Tuesday. “That will continue to be the main factor that helps Indonesian exports at a time when demand from other countries has yet to recover.”

Indonesia’s lack of dependence on the international markets will not heavily affect the country’s GDP this year, Yose went on to say, adding that the trajectory of the economy would depend on domestic consumption.

“If the government could handle the pandemic and boost consumption, then progress of economic recovery may become faster.”

The demand from major export destination countries has started to recover following the reopening of economies across the globe, which will further support Indonesia’s exports, Bank Mandiri chief economist Andry Asmoro said.

“Going forward, we see import growth will remain weaker than export growth due to suspensions in some domestic investment projects and production activities amid the COVID-19 pandemic,” he said, adding that the situation might result in a narrow current account deficit.


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...her-exports-for-three-consecutive-months.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> So how would you explain the budget for social program during this pandemic period where low income family get rice and other supply, some also get money ? There is no ever record on who actually get it. I think as you live in German so you dont know real situation in here.



As far as I know, the prerequisite to receive the rice and other sembako supplies are the ones who are registered in the Program Keluarga Harapan and Miskin. Furthermore, the money disbursement normally ends up with the rice distributor and not the financial help recipients. That is how the government justified the disbursement. You cannot compare this to the planned stimulus we are talking about now as the disbursement is justified by certain amount of income and the money goes directly to the financial help recipients.

I do live in Germany but that should not be relevant. I did take part in some GEZ projects in Indonesia so I am quite aware of how state financing work and they mostly work the same as accounting principles are similar around the globe. If money is disbursed but not justifiable to the level of who received the money and what the purpose is, you are just opening way for corruption to happen. 

Anyway, you sound so against tax reform. Do you have something against it?


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> As far as I know, the prerequisite to receive the rice and other sembako supplies are the ones who are registered in the Program Keluarga Harapan and Miskin. Furthermore, the money disbursement normally ends up with the rice distributor and not the financial help recipients. That is how the government justified the disbursement. You cannot compare this to the planned stimulus we are talking about now as the disbursement is justified by certain amount of income and the money goes directly to the financial help recipients.
> 
> I do live in Germany but that should not be relevant. I did take part in some GEZ projects in Indonesia so I am quite aware of how state financing work and they mostly work the same as accounting principles are similar around the globe. If money is disbursed but not justifiable to the level of who received the money and what the purpose is, you are just opening way for corruption to happen.
> 
> Anyway, you sound so against tax reform. Do you have something against it?



Nope, almost low income people that I personally know get the rice and other sembako, they are not part of that mentioned program. That fund is huge and impossible only to fund those program Keluarga Harapan dan Miskin. You can check Government Covid 19 stimulus fund to understand what I said.

Any way, government promise to give money around Rp 600.000 a months for lock down city like Jakarta but as far as I know, none have that. I dont know where the money actually gone, but there is one person in Youtube comment said that he got the money.

Nope, I am not against tax reform.


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> Nope, almost low income people that I personally know get the rice and other sembako, they are not part of that mentioned program. That fund is huge and impossible only to fund those program Keluarga Harapan dan Miskin. You can check Government Covid 19 stimulus fund to understand what I said.
> 
> Any way, government promise to give money around Rp 600.000 a months for lock down city like Jakarta but as far as I know, none have that. I dont know where the money actually gone, but there is one person in Youtube comment said that he got the money.
> 
> Nope, I am not against tax reform.



That 600 thousand a month is a good example of idealistic laws shooting the gov in the foot.

Part of reason why the gov was extremely reluctant to lockdown. The Lockdown law stated that gov must provide money subsidy and food water necessities to everyone effected of lockdown free of charge.

Hence we have the "PSBB" which is technically not lockdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

CrazyZ said:


> I think a state bank issued digital currency would allow for a more targeted injection of funds to the needed places. Also allows tax authorities to have good visibility of where the money is and who to go after. Whole world is moving in this direction, IMO.



Indonesia current administration is seriously afraid / intimidated by crypto to the point the central bank need to issue officially misleading statement to scaring off the public.



CrazyZ said:


> In places like Pakistan though, this is difficult since electricity supply is unreliable. You would have money only as long as your mobile has charge.



There are other problem other than the availability of infrastructure. Dominantly using crypto or any other forms of cashless particularly m-payment would mean that people need to always have up to date / the newest smartphone thus for many people in Indonesia (including my selves) such things is unaffordable. Another problem is the availability & capacity of infrastructure, suffice to say with the exception of those whose living in Jakarta greater area (which is where most of these Indonesia posters came from) those of us whose living outside that sphere do not have much access to modern infrastructures regardless what the medias said

_Disclaimer :_ I make most of my income from crypto mining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* Indonesia Seeks to Become Key Player in EV Battery Industry *
BY :HERU ANDRIYANTO 
AUGUST 14, 2020 





An electric vehicle charging station is displayed at the Technology Assessment and Application Agency (BPPT) building in Jakarta. (Antara Photo/Sigid Kurniawan) 

*Jakarta.* Indonesia is aware of the growing demand for nickel in batteries for electric vehicles and will focus on processed products of the metal instead of exporting ores, President Joko Widodo said on Friday.


The government has banned nickel ore export since January and more than 80 percent of output has been absorbed by domestic markets in the first half of the year.

“Nickel ore is processed into ferronickel, stainless steel slab, and steel sheet and is developed as the main material for lithium batteries,” the president said in his State of the Nation address at the parliament building in Central Jakarta.

“This will place Indonesia in an even more strategic position in the development of lithium battery, world’s electric vehicle, and future technology producer,” he said.

Nickel ore production stood at 15.84 million tons in the first half of the year, with 13.19 million tons being sold to domestic buyers, according to the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry.

Most of the remaining ores have been processed into 666,696 tons of ferronickel, 418,955 tons of nickel pig iron, and 46,092 tons of nickel matte.

The majority of these processed products have been sold to the export markets, including 517,077 tons of ferronickel, 136,192 tons of nickel pig iron and 39,705 tons of nickel matte.

The ambition to become a key player in the global supply chain of EV batteries was part of the national strategy for “energy autonomy” the president laid out in his speech.

It also includes the plan to mandate a 30 percent mix of biofuel in diesel fuel, known as the B-30 program, later this year. The proportion has been increased from 20 percent currently.

“State-owned oil company PT Pertamina is currently cooperating with researchers who have created the catalyst for green diesel D100, a hundred percent diesel fuel produced from palm oil. Production trial has been accomplished at our two refineries,” he said.

The D100 project will absorb a minimum of a million tons of farmer-produced palm for 20,000 barrels of production capacity per day, he added.

“Coal is processed into methanol and gas. Several refineries are being constructed to process crude oil into refined oil, and at the same time they become petrochemical industries that supply high values of products from downstream industry,” the president said.









Indonesia Seeks to Become Key Player in EV Battery Industry


Indonesia has banned nickel ore export since January and more than 80 percent of output has been absorbed by domestic markets.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, UAE explore cooperation in agriculture: Minister*
23rd Aug 2020 12:37





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian government explored cooperation in the field of agriculture with the United Arab Emirates (UAE), during a visit of Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi and Minister of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Erick Thohir to Abu Dhabi.

Indonesia explored cooperation in the agricultural field with the UAE-based Elite Agro company, which planned to invest in agribusiness in West Java, Retno Marsudi said during a virtual press conference from Abu Dhabi, on Saturday evening.

The two ministers requested a support from the UAE government for the cooperation, and were scheduled to hold meetings with CEOs of several local companies including Elite Agro during the visit.

"As the final part of this visit, both of us will hold several meetings including with ADIA, then with Masdar, with ADNOC, and also with Elite Agro," she said.

She said that the UAE government showed a strong commitment to supporting strengthening cooperation in various fields, including food.

Meanwhile, Minister Erick Thohir said there was a large market potential, not only in the context of bilateral trade between Indonesia and the UAE, but also the UAE as a distribution hub for the Middle East and Africa region.

Thohir was upbeat that bilateral cooperation in food production would help improve the quality of Indonesia's food products.

The visit of the two Indonesian Ministers to Abu Dhabi was to follow-up a telephone conversation between President Joko Widodo and the Crown Prince of the UAE, Sheikh Muhammad bin Zayed, on August 17. The two leaders discussed cooperation amid the pandemic, especially related to COVID-19 handling and cooperation in economic, energy and food.

During the COVID-19 pandemic, the UAE has imported micro, small and medium-scale enterprises (MSME) products from Indonesia, such as fruits, fresh vegetables and dried food products.

*Related news: UAE, Indonesia relations will continue to grow rapidly: ambassador
Related news: COVID-19 aid: UAE sends 20 tons of PPEs to Indonesia
Related news: UAE explores investment for Balikpapan refinery development*
Translated by: Aria Cindyara, Fardah
Editor: Sri Haryati









Indonesia, UAE explore cooperation in agriculture: Minister - ANTARA News


The Indonesian government explored cooperation in the field of agriculture with the United Arab Emirates (UAE), during a visit of Minister of Foreign Affairs ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to have 290 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine by end of 2021: Jokowi*


Ivany Atina Arbi
The Jakarta Post







Jakarta / Mon, August 24, 2020 / 04:36 pm 

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said on Monday that the country would have the ability to procure around 290 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine by the end of 2021.

“It is a huge number. We can eventually export the vaccine to other countries if our supply exceeds the domestic demand,” the President said, while citing that Indonesia was also developing its own vaccine, named Merah Putih in reference to the country’s red and white flag.

The Merah Putih vaccine, which is developed by a national consortium under the Research and Technology Ministry, was expected to cover at least 50 percent of the country’s 260 million population. State-owned pharmaceutical company Bio Farma aims to mass-produce the vaccine by 2022 if it earns approval from the Indonesia Food and Monitoring Agency (BPOM).

Jokowi previously also ordered Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and State-Owned Enterprises Minister Erick Thohir to visit China and the United Arab Emirates to secure various partnerships, particularly regarding the coronavirus vaccine.

Speaking at the State Palace on Monday after reporting the visits’ results to the President, Minister Retno explained that the country would have roughly 20 to 30 million doses of vaccine by the end of this year.

Some 80 to 130 million doses are expected to be available in the first quarter of 2021, while another 210 million are to be procured between the second and fourth quarter of next year. 

“In total, we would have 290 to 340 million doses of vaccine [by then],” Retno said.









Indonesia to have 290 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine by end of 2021: Jokowi


The government expects to procure around 290 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine by the end of 2021, but the foreign minister hopes the country will get its hands on at least 20 million this year.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Good decision, need to be implemented soon as Rupiah is getting pressured in this third Quarter


*BI to require natural resource exporters to convert forex earnings to rupiah*

Adrian Wail Akhlas
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, August 24, 2020 / 05:43 pm 




Bank Indonesia office in Central Jakarta

Bank Indonesia (BI) plans to require exporters of natural resources to convert their foreign exchange (forex) earnings into rupiah to stabilize the country’s currency, while it also continues to buy government bonds to support the economy amid the ongoing health crisis.
Exporters of natural resources that earned more than US$300 million from 2019 shipments will be required to convert their earnings to rupiah, BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said during a meeting with lawmakers on Monday, adding that the measure was aimed at shoring up the rupiah’s stability and bolstering Indonesia’s external stability.

“This is not capital control because we also need foreign funds, including portfolio investment and foreign direct investment,” Perry told House Commission XI overseeing financial affairs. “We will do this by considering the stability of the rupiah exchange rate.”

The effective date for the new regulations will depend on the stability of the rupiah, he said, adding that there would be a ceiling for the amount exporters kept in their bank accounts and anything above must be converted to rupiah.
Exporters of natural resources are already required to retain their earnings in a special account under the current regulations.
The rupiah appreciated 0.7 percent on Monday to Rp 14,670 per US dollar as of 3 p.m. Jakarta time and has lost 5.8 percent of its value throughout the year. To date, the rupiah has been one of the worst-performing Asian currencies in the third quarter.

The central bank’s governor reiterated his view that the rupiah remained “fundamentally undervalued” and would strengthen further to reflect its fundamentals, supported by low inflation, low current account deficit (CAD) and attractive domestic financial assets, among other reasons.

The CAD narrowed in the second quarter to $2.9 billion, down from 1.4 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) in the first quarter to 1.2 percent of GDP.
Meanwhile, the central bank has bought Rp 125.06 trillion worth of government bonds directly through auction and private placement, Perry went on to say, adding that this had increased the central bank’s ownership of government bonds to an accumulated Rp 536.67 trillion.
“BI will take quantity measures by providing liquidity to support economic recovery from the impact of the coronavirus pandemic, including by supporting the government to accelerate the absorption of the 2020 state budget,” Perry said, adding that the central bank would continue to take measures to stabilize the rupiah and strengthen monetary operations.

The central bank and the government have agreed on a Rp 574.59 trillion debt monetization scheme, with the central bank pledging to buy Rp 397.5 trillion in bonds and fully bear the debt costs. It has also pledged to remain as a standby buyer of government bonds in auction.
The central bank has cut its benchmark interest rate, the seven-day reverse repo rate, by 1 percent so far this year. Many economists expect BI to cut its policy rate at least one more time this year.

Permata Bank economist Josua Pardede said the central bank’s latest announcement, particularly the requirement for exporters of natural resources to convert their forex earnings into rupiah, had received a positive reception from investors, attributing the currency’s gains to the central bank’s latest move.
“This will create positive sentiment in the near-term as the move will boost dollar supply in the country,” Josua told _The Jakarta Post _during a phone interview. “The new policy means that there will not be any capital control, which is a good sign for the market, because not every exporter will be required to convert their earnings, only those that shipped $300 million in value.”









BI to require natural resource exporters to convert forex earnings to rupiah


Bank Indonesia (BI) plans to require exporters of natural resources to convert their foreign exchange (forex) earnings into rupiah to stabilize the country’s currency, while it also continues to buy government bonds to support the economy amid the ongoing health crisis.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

I can say better we delay this project until 2025. Indonesia is not in a rush to get more revenue and USD from this huge gas field since fundamentally Indonesia economy is still quite strong, alhamdulILLAH. Better we wait for better deal and better gas price before starting the project. 10 years from now Indonesia economy is also projected to be double than in 2020 so the gas out put can give more contribution to our economy and industry.









Shell begins divestment of Masela block


Shell’s plan to exit the Masela block dealt a major blow to Indonesia’s energy ambitions as the block, which holds 10.7 trillion cubic feet of proven gas reserves, carries the biggest investment value among Indonesia’s four nationally-strategic oil and gas assets.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Bungaterakhir

The construction of the Trans Sumatra Toll Road (JTTS) for the Sigli-Banda Aceh (Sibanceh) section 4 (Indrapuri-Blang Bintang) has been 100 percent complete and inaugurated by the President of the Republic of Indonesia, Joko Widodo (Jokowi).

The Sibanceh Toll Road is part of the National Strategic Project (PSN) through the Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR). The Indonesian government continues to strive to improve road and bridge infrastructure services, both toll roads and national roads, to support logistics lines in the context of national economic recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Hello all,

I would like to post a quick discussion on a few trends that can be found in the January-July 2020 BKPM report.

The first of all is that Semester 1 was the first time since at least the Reformation Era where DDI (Domestic Direct Investment) was higher than FDI (Foreign Direct Investment). While this is partially due to falling FDI during Corona, it must be noted that DDI growth has been accelerating faster than FDI growth for quite some time.





Direct Investment is when an investor puts in investments that grant them direct ownership of assets and equity. So setting up companies, buying furniture, and building a shop are considered Direct Investment. Buying bonds and stocks on the other hand is Indirect Investment.

This means the following 2 things:
1) Some Indonesians are no longer channeling their investments from outside countries such as Singapore. Might be because of the sunset policy or improving bureaucracy.
2) More Indonesians are comfortable in setting up companies and opening businesses than before.

As seen in below graph, DDI has skyrocketed in the last 3 years. Hopefully this signals an unlocking of Indonesia potential as Indonesians are take a more proactive role in developing and diversifying their economy. As summarized by the World Bank here, FDI _enhances_ domestic investment by providing better quality jobs, transfer of technology, and innovative technical skills. Despite that though, Domestic Investment usually provides more jobs and also allows better accessibility of FDI.






FDI alone cannot hold up economic growth in Indonesia. Especially considering the great amount of unemployment in SMK graduates and the general low-skill of our labor force. As such this DDI will hopefully lead to better job access and accelerated economic growth in the future.






This graphs shows us that only 51.9% of all direct investment is centered in Java. Considering that 59% GDP in 2019 was generated in Java, it means that at least in investments non-Javan Territories are receiving investment larger than their proportion of the national economy. As investment causes long-term growth, this would lead for faster economic growth outside of Java and also push economic diversification. Hopefully the end result is a more geographically balanced economy along with better prosperity and job market outside of Java.

The final graph gives the breakdown of the Non-Java areas. Based on the regional GDP data in 2019 from kontan here, all areas outside Java (with exception of Bali & Nusa Tenggara) are receiving investment share above their GDP proportion.






Below I have made a quick list comparing each region's economic share in 2019, their investment share in Jan-June 2020, and by how much percent is their investment share higher than their 2019 GDP share.

​
*Region*​*GDP Share 2019*​*Jan-Jun 2020 Investment Share*​*Investment/GDP Share Proportion*​Non-Java​41%​48.10%​117%​Sumatera​21.32%​24.20%​114%​Sulawesi​8.05%​8.50%​106%​Kalimantan​6.33%​8.30%​131%​Maluku & Papua​2.24%​4.60%​205%​Bali & Nusa Tenggara​3.06%​2.50%​82%​

Also please note that although Papua is receiving investment of twice its proportion in the national economy, nearly all of it is FDI. This show's that people there are not yet able to set up businesses and that the grand majority of investment are still 'big ticket' projects that might not yet have a strong affect on the prosperity of people living there.

Alright, thats the end of the overview of Direct investment trends in Indonesia for the first half of the year. Thank you for reading!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to post a quick discussion on a few trends that can be found in the January-July 2020 BKPM report.
> 
> The first of all is that Semester 1 was the first time since at least the Reformation Era where DDI (Domestic Direct Investment) was higher than FDI (Foreign Direct Investment). While this is partially due to falling FDI during Corona, it must be noted that DDI growth has been accelerating faster than FDI growth for quite some time.
> View attachment 664077
> 
> 
> Direct Investment is when an investor puts in investments that grant them direct ownership of assets and equity. So setting up companies, buying furniture, and building a shop are considered Direct Investment. Buying bonds and stocks on the other hand is Indirect Investment.
> 
> This means the following 2 things:
> 1) Some Indonesians are no longer channeling their investments from outside countries such as Singapore. Might be because of the sunset policy or improving bureaucracy.
> 2) More Indonesians are comfortable in setting up companies and opening businesses than before.
> 
> As seen in below graph, DDI has skyrocketed in the last 3 years. Hopefully this signals an unlocking of Indonesia potential as Indonesians are take a more proactive role in developing and diversifying their economy. As summarized by the World Bank here, FDI _enhances_ domestic investment by providing better quality jobs, transfer of technology, and innovative technical skills. Despite that though, Domestic Investment usually provides more jobs and also allows better accessibility of FDI.
> 
> View attachment 664078
> 
> 
> FDI alone cannot hold up economic growth in Indonesia. Especially considering the great amount of unemployment in SMK graduates and the general low-skill of our labor force. As such this DDI will hopefully lead to better job access and accelerated economic growth in the future.
> 
> View attachment 664080
> 
> 
> This graphs shows us that only 51.9% of all direct investment is centered in Java. Considering that 59% GDP in 2019 was generated in Java, it means that at least in investments non-Javan Territories are receiving investment larger than their proportion of the national economy. As investment causes long-term growth, this would lead for faster economic growth outside of Java and also push economic diversification. Hopefully the end result is a more geographically balanced economy along with better prosperity and job market outside of Java.
> 
> The final graph gives the breakdown of the Non-Java areas. Based on the regional GDP data in 2019 from kontan here, all areas outside Java (with exception of Bali & Nusa Tenggara) are receiving investment share above their GDP proportion.
> 
> View attachment 664082
> 
> 
> Below I have made a quick list comparing each region's economic share in 2019, their investment share in Jan-June 2020, and by how much percent is their investment share higher than their 2019 GDP share.
> 
> ​
> *Region*​*GDP Share 2019*​*Jan-Jun 2020 Investment Share*​*Investment/GDP Share Proportion*​Non-Java​41%​48.10%​117%​Sumatera​21.32%​24.20%​114%​Sulawesi​8.05%​8.50%​106%​Kalimantan​6.33%​8.30%​131%​Maluku & Papua​2.24%​4.60%​205%​Bali & Nusa Tenggara​3.06%​2.50%​82%​
> 
> Also please note that although Papua is receiving investment of twice its proportion in the national economy, nearly all of it is FDI. This show's that people there are not yet able to set up businesses and that the grand majority of investment are still 'big ticket' projects that might not yet have a strong affect on the prosperity of people living there.
> 
> Alright, thats the end of the overview of Direct investment trends in Indonesia for the first half of the year. Thank you for reading!



Investment realization which show more decline in Java compared to non Jav during first semester IMO is due to more strict lock down measure implemented in Jakarta and West Java compared to non Java region like Sumatra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nicle Ore price keep climbing and Today it has reached 9 months higher after Indonesia supprisse the world by expediting Nicle ore ban into January 2020, from previous 2023 time table. Most of nickle being traded Today comes from China inventory. Once the inventory is run out, nicle ore price will climb much higher and there could be shortages happen for demand outside Indonesia.


*UPDATE 1-Indonesia nickel ore export ban to remain -mining ministry director*






JAKARTA, June 4 (Reuters) - Indonesia will keep in place a ban on the export of nickel ore even as it relaxes exports of some other minerals under revisions to its mining law, the director of minerals at the country’s energy and minerals ministry said on Thursday.
Indonesia’s parliament passed revisions to its mining law last month, allowing miners building smelters to export ore for the next three years. But the revisions stipulated that the government can rule against the export of specific ores under a separate regulation.
Advertisement

“This will not be applicable to nickel, nickel ore exports will continue to be banned,” director Yunus Saefulhak told Reuters by text message.
The new mining law will also allow miners to extend permits and seek expansion of mining areas beyond current legal limits, stoking concern and protests among environmentalists and transparency watchdogs.









UPDATE 1-Indonesia nickel ore export ban to remain -mining ministry director


Indonesia will keep in place a ban on the export of nickel ore even as it relaxes exports of some other minerals under revisions to its mining law, the director of minerals at the country's energy and minerals ministry said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This power plant is necessary to provide electricity for 2 large industrial parks in North Sumatra. It is gas power plant and I think it will use the gas which is currently supplying Singapore where the gas contract will end in 2023, the time table which is match with the completion of this power plant. So the gas distribution infrastructure should be built as soon as the power plant project is started in January next year according to the plan.

North Sumatra is very strategic for development of our industry since it has major port in Malacca strait thus will give better competitive advantage for the industry to seek export market since the location is near sea transportation hub in Singapore port and Port Klang in Malaysia.

The minimum wage IMO is also still competitive. As the biggest economy in Sumatra, I hope many talents from across Sumatra also seek opportunities in North Sumatra that can make human power who run the industry in Sei Mangkei and Kuala Tanjung Industrial Zone will be competitive and skill full, so that many foreign and local companies are willing to set up factories there.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*South Korean investor to build ‘largest power plant’ in North Sumatra *

Apriadi Gunawan
The Jakarta Post Medan, North Sumatra /
Fri, August 28, 2020 / 06:26 pm





The new 10 Megawatt gas-fired power plant (PLTMG) is pictured in Timika town, Mimika, Papua, on June 25. (PLN/PLN)

PT Hanlim Power Corporation, the local arm of a South Korean company, plans to build a 4,800 megawatt (MW) gas-fired power plant (PLTGU) in Batubara regency, North Sumatra, which is touted to be the largest in the province.

The company signed a deal with North Sumatra Governor Edy Rahmayadi on Wednesday to expedite the issuance of land and administrative permits for the plant, which will power is the Sei Mangkei Special Economic Zone (SEZ) and Kuala Tanjung Industrial Zone.

“I understand we will face many challenges but seeing the governor’s enthusiasm, I decided to invest in North Sumatra,” said Hanlim chairman Paul Han R Lee. “This deal marks the first step to beginning construction.” Construction will begin in January 2021 at the latest, Edy said.

The plant will be built in three equal stages of 1,600 MW each and is slated for full-capacity operations before Edy’s term ends on Sept. 5, 2023. He noted that the plant’s power would be directly distributed to the two zones, a decision that circumvents the legally sanctioned distribution monopoly of electricity giant PLN. The state-owned firm has been unable to guarantee the distribution of the plant’s power as it had not finished its latest electricity procurement plan (RUPTL), Edy explained, adding that Hanlim would have moved the project to Vietnam unless development began soon.

The North Sumatra governor expects the plant’s operations to attract 250 investors, which would, in turn, create more job opportunities for the locals. The province has 345,000 unemployed residents, according to latest available Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data in February.

Indonesia is banking on several SEZs and industrial zones to stoke the growth of domestic industries, which has seen its share of gross domestic product (GDP) steadily decline over the past few decades.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in his annual speech on Aug. 14 reiterated his commitment to eliminating overlapping regulations and to building more industrial zones across Indonesia.

The government is currently developing several industrial parks, such as the Batang industrial park in Central Java and one in Majalengka regency, West Java, to solve land acquisition issues usually faced by investors. It is planning to develop at least 27 industrial parks, according to the 2020-2024 National Medium-Term Development Plan (RPJMN). Most of them will be developed outside Java Island. (nor)

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "South Korean investor to build ‘largest power plant’ in North Sumatra - Business - The Jakarta Post". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ild-largest-power-plant-in-north-sumatra.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

West Java, despite currently become the concentration of industry in Indonesia, still has huge potency for its future industrial development. Particularly after the government build Patimban port and Kertajati airport. The areas in Majalengka which is near those main infrastructures become very interesting to be the manufacturing base.

I will post one company that has tapped the opportunity and set up a factory there. This is state owned construction company, Wijaya Karya, that is currently building steel fabrication factory in the area. By looking to the vast land around the factory which is still relatively empty and probably has been cleared for making an industrial zone, I can say the opportunities are huge for further industrialization of the areas there.

Despite, so I still hope the other vast areas in the right and left side of access road of Patimban port should still be used for agriculture industry.

Wijaya Karya steel fabrication factory up date, April 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to post a quick discussion on a few trends that can be found in the January-July 2020 BKPM report.
> 
> The first of all is that Semester 1 was the first time since at least the Reformation Era where DDI (Domestic Direct Investment) was higher than FDI (Foreign Direct Investment). While this is partially due to falling FDI during Corona, it must be noted that DDI growth has been accelerating faster than FDI growth for quite some time.
> View attachment 664077
> 
> 
> Direct Investment is when an investor puts in investments that grant them direct ownership of assets and equity. So setting up companies, buying furniture, and building a shop are considered Direct Investment. Buying bonds and stocks on the other hand is Indirect Investment.
> 
> This means the following 2 things:
> 1) Some Indonesians are no longer channeling their investments from outside countries such as Singapore. Might be because of the sunset policy or improving bureaucracy.
> 2) More Indonesians are comfortable in setting up companies and opening businesses than before.
> 
> As seen in below graph, DDI has skyrocketed in the last 3 years. Hopefully this signals an unlocking of Indonesia potential as Indonesians are take a more proactive role in developing and diversifying their economy. As summarized by the World Bank here, FDI _enhances_ domestic investment by providing better quality jobs, transfer of technology, and innovative technical skills. Despite that though, Domestic Investment usually provides more jobs and also allows better accessibility of FDI.
> 
> View attachment 664078
> 
> 
> FDI alone cannot hold up economic growth in Indonesia. Especially considering the great amount of unemployment in SMK graduates and the general low-skill of our labor force. As such this DDI will hopefully lead to better job access and accelerated economic growth in the future.
> 
> View attachment 664080
> 
> 
> This graphs shows us that only 51.9% of all direct investment is centered in Java. Considering that 59% GDP in 2019 was generated in Java, it means that at least in investments non-Javan Territories are receiving investment larger than their proportion of the national economy. As investment causes long-term growth, this would lead for faster economic growth outside of Java and also push economic diversification. Hopefully the end result is a more geographically balanced economy along with better prosperity and job market outside of Java.
> 
> The final graph gives the breakdown of the Non-Java areas. Based on the regional GDP data in 2019 from kontan here, all areas outside Java (with exception of Bali & Nusa Tenggara) are receiving investment share above their GDP proportion.
> 
> View attachment 664082
> 
> 
> Below I have made a quick list comparing each region's economic share in 2019, their investment share in Jan-June 2020, and by how much percent is their investment share higher than their 2019 GDP share.
> 
> ​
> *Region*​*GDP Share 2019*​*Jan-Jun 2020 Investment Share*​*Investment/GDP Share Proportion*​Non-Java​41%​48.10%​117%​Sumatera​21.32%​24.20%​114%​Sulawesi​8.05%​8.50%​106%​Kalimantan​6.33%​8.30%​131%​Maluku & Papua​2.24%​4.60%​205%​Bali & Nusa Tenggara​3.06%​2.50%​82%​
> 
> Also please note that although Papua is receiving investment of twice its proportion in the national economy, nearly all of it is FDI. This show's that people there are not yet able to set up businesses and that the grand majority of investment are still 'big ticket' projects that might not yet have a strong affect on the prosperity of people living there.
> 
> Alright, thats the end of the overview of Direct investment trends in Indonesia for the first half of the year. Thank you for reading!



There is several smelter projects on going in outside area of Java island. The one big project is happened in Central Sulawesi province and North Maluku. Beside smelter projects there is EV battery factory projects which running on the premise of Indonesia strategic project for bauxit processing industry.

Just wishing we got more knack to invite FDI for equipment and precision industry after we are able to handle the smelter projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> There is several smelter projects on going in outside area of Java island. The one big project is happened in Central Sulawesi province and North Maluku. Beside smelter projects there is EV battery factory projects which running on the premise of Indonesia strategic project for bauxit processing industry.
> 
> Just wishing we got more knack to invite FDI for equipment and precision industry after we are able to handle the smelter projects.
> View attachment 664992
> View attachment 664993
> View attachment 664994


I suspect one of the reasons is that we need skilled workers to operate precision machinery and foreigh workers find it very very hard to obtain working permit unless it is a big ticket infrastructure project. Even then they tend to be politicalized a lot.

As such since there is no one to train and supervise the workers, people don't invest in that sector.

Its good to see that a lot of investment is going into the petrochemical and pharmaceutical sector though.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> I suspect one of the reasons is that we need skilled workers to operate precision machinery and foreigh workers find it very very hard to obtain working permit unless it is a big ticket infrastructure project. Even then they tend to be politicalized a lot.
> 
> As such since there is no one to train and supervise the workers, people don't invest in that sector.
> 
> Its good to see that a lot of investment is going into the petrochemical and pharmaceutical sector though.



Without precision industry and similar sector, it is quite hard to pass through developing barriers. Japan, German, South Korean, UK, US, France, Italy, and so on all had working and robust precision industry sector Made them able to get high value added products to sell at. No wonder China is very eager to increase the contribution of this sector into their industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> Without precision industry and similar sector, it is quite hard to pass through developing barriers. Japan, German, South Korean, UK, US, France, Italy, and so on all had working and robust precision industry sector Made them able to get high value added products to sell at. No wonder China is very eager to increase the contribution of this sector into their industry



Honestly, one of the biggest headache for some of my German clients is the expectation/requirement that investors would create padat karya factories. The problem is, production capacity and quality of such factory will greatly vary depending on the workforce. For products that are expected to generate waste such as garments or simple electronics, this could still be tolerated, but for products like chips, microelectronics, the factory will strife for production efficiencies.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Honestly, one of the biggest headache for some of my German clients is the expectation/requirement that investors would create padat karya factories. The problem is, production capacity and quality of such factory will greatly vary depending on the workforce. For products that are expected to generate waste such as garments or simple electronics, this could still be tolerated, but for products like chips, microelectronics, the factory will strife for production efficiencies.



Well, some of my friend who became liaison for South Korean and Japanese companies all had Made the same complaints. China did away to create massive factory for utility products, like needle,plastic toys and so on but they carefully nurture the precision industry and Made loose of requirement for the investor even let them hire foreign worker at number.


----------



## Indos

Just dont get it. Instead of distributing maskers to people exercising in GBK where mostly coming from upper middle class people, government should rather distribute maskers to people in traditional markets where majority of lower middle class people and maids are present. These are also the people that are less discipline on mask regulation measure.

Maybe they (Health Ministry and Coordinating Minister) just want to spend as Jokowi only stress on disbursing rate and dont look on the effectiveness of the spending 

Giving mask during holidays in GBK will also be much easier than giving masks to traditional markets where the giver needs to wake up early and meet relatively not a convenience environment compared to GBK stadium. Look like I know the reason already 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"A total of 22,500 face masks from the Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs and 20,000 face masks from the Health Ministry were distributed to people exercising in the GBK area during the campaign.

The government will later also organize campaigns to promote hand washing and maintaining physical distancing."









Indonesia's economy starts to move: Minister Hartarto - ANTARA News


Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Airlangga Hartarto has said Indonesia's economy has started to move positively again after being badly impacted ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah 


*Boss of Krakatau Steel (KRAS): Subsidiary's Profit as of July Soared to US $ 30 Million*
As of July 2020, the overall performance of the subsidiary, PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk. able to exceed the 2020 target

M. Nurhadi Pratomo - Bisnis.com26 August 2020 | 11:34 WIB







State owned enterprise Minister Erick Thohir (second left) walks with the President Director of PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk Silmy Karim (left) during the Public Expose of Krakatau Steel 2020 at the Ministry of State Owned Enterprise Office, Jakarta, Tuesday (28/1/2020). - ANTARA / Indrianto Eko Suwarso

*Bisnis.com* , JAKARTA - PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk. claiming the performance of all subsidiaries is able to exceed the target by July 2020.

President Director of Krakatau Steel Silmy Karim said the subsidiary showed a good contribution with a profit contribution of US $ 30.04 million as of July 2020. The realization increased from US $ 791,968 in the same period last year.

With an estimated exchange rate of IDR 14,500 per US dollar, the profit per July 2020 is equivalent to IDR 435.58 billion.


Also read: Krakatau Steel (KRAS) transfers shares of Krakatau Hospital to BUMN Hospital Holding
"As of July 2020, the overall performance of the subsidiaries has been able to exceed the 2020 target and has increased compared to the realization in the same period last year. The application of cost efficiency that we also apply to our subsidiaries has proven to have a significant effect on performance, ”he said in a press release, Wednesday (26/8/2020).

Silmy reported that the subsidiary's total revenue reached US $ 296.96 million as of July 2020. The highest sales up to that period was pocketed by PT Krakatau National Resources which reached US $ 59.38 million.

Meanwhile, the highest profit was obtained by PT Krakatau Bandar Samudera, valued at US $ 8.15 million. The issuer coded as KRAS shares said the ability of the subsidiary to meet short-term obligations was quite good as indicated by the current ratio of 133 percent.


Also Read: 75 Years of Indonesia: Restructuring to Remove 'Rust' of Krakatau Steel (KRAS)
KRAS claims performance improvements by making another profit booked by PT KHI Pipe Industries and PT Krakatau Wajatama. As an illustration, KHI Pipe Industries posted a profit of US $ 5.79 million until July 2020 or reversed from a loss of US $ 5.95 million for the same period last year.

Furthermore, Krakatau Wajatama made a profit of US $ 2.05 million. This achievement reversed the loss of US $ 7.93 million in July 2019.

"The Krakatau Steel Group continues to improve and during this pandemic we are using it to carry out internal consolidation to the subsidiaries. After this pandemic is over, we are confident that the Krakatau Steel Group's performance will continue to improve, "added Silmy.










Bos Krakatau Steel (KRAS): Laba Anak Usaha per Juli Melesat ke US$30 Juta


Sampai dengan bulan Juli 2020, secara keseluruhan kinerja anak perusahaan PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk. mampu melampaui target 2020




market.bisnis.com


----------



## Nike

Social Justice Warrior at it again









Beragam Masalah Proyek Smelter Kebanggaan Menko Luhut


Proyek besar Menko Luhut salah satunya adalah pembangunan smelter. Tapi proyek ini kerap bermasalah, dari mulai lingkungan sampai isu tenaga kerja.




tirto.id





@Logam42 @Indos


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Social Justice Warrior at it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beragam Masalah Proyek Smelter Kebanggaan Menko Luhut
> 
> 
> Proyek besar Menko Luhut salah satunya adalah pembangunan smelter. Tapi proyek ini kerap bermasalah, dari mulai lingkungan sampai isu tenaga kerja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirto.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Logam42 @Indos



Look like not a big problem, just a float problem due to the location which is near the river. I believe the location there are still quite green, so it is not a big problem. Maybe some drainage infrastructure can be built to answer the issue.

Talking about the number of new smelters that we are going to build which are around 48, I think it is already enough to absorb many of the raw materials that are produced by our mining industry. I hope we can actually stop all of the raw material export in 2023, following ore nicle export ban in 2021.

Freeport has said they need extension until 2024 to get their smelter ready first. I believe we should not listen to Freeport and just do what has been stated in our new mining law to ban all of the raw material in 2023. Freeport just need to build big warehouse to store their product like gold and others if the ban is imposed in 2023. Freeport has always done this kind of thing, if we are not tough on them, they will ridicule us.

Here I will give previous news about Antam smelters development.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Metal miner Antam to set $105m capex, pay out $4.78m in dividends*​
Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Fri, June 12, 2020 / 03:47 pm


Publicly listed state-owned metal miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) plans to set around Rp 1.5 trillion (US$105 million) in capital expenditure (capex) this year, mostly to build two smelter megaprojects.

Antam finance director Anton Herdianto said on Thursday most of the funds were slated for two smelter megaprojects, while the remainder would be for exploration activity, subsidiaries and regular investments. “We are still revising the 2020 capex in relation to COVID-19.

It is awaiting shareholder approval,” he said after an annual shareholders meeting (RUPST), adding that Rp 180 billion had been absorbed as of the first quarter. Antam produces silver, gold, nickel and bauxite, the raw material used to produce aluminum.

The company is also developing a $289 million nickel smelter in East Halmahera, North Maluku and a $900 million alumina refinery in Mempawah, West Kalimantan. The publicly listed miner announced it would pay out Rp 67.84 billion in dividends for its shareholders, which is mainly state-owned mining holding company MIND.ID. The dividends represent 35 percent of Antam’s profit booked last year.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Metal miner Antam to set $105m capex, pay out $4.78m in dividends - Business - The Jakarta Post". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...et-105m-capex-pay-out-4-78m-in-dividends.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Look like not a big problem, just a float problem due to the location which is near the river. I believe the location there are still quite green, so it is not a big problem. Maybe some drainage infrastructure can be built to answer the issue.
> 
> Talking about the number of new smelters that we are going to build which are around 48, I think it is already enough to absorb many of the raw materials that are produced by our mining industry. I hope we can actually stop all of the raw material export in 2023, following ore nicle export ban in 2021.
> 
> Freeport has said they need extension until 2024 to get their smelter ready first. I believe we should not listen to Freeport and just do what has been stated in our new mining law to ban all of the raw material in 2023. Freeport just need to build big warehouse to store their product like gold and others if the ban is imposed in 2023. Freeport has always done this kind of thing, if we are not tough on them, they will ridicule us.
> 
> Here I will give previous news about Antam smelters development.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Metal miner Antam to set $105m capex, pay out $4.78m in dividends*​
> Norman Harsono
> 
> The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Fri, June 12, 2020 / 03:47 pm
> 
> 
> Publicly listed state-owned metal miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) plans to set around Rp 1.5 trillion (US$105 million) in capital expenditure (capex) this year, mostly to build two smelter megaprojects.
> 
> Antam finance director Anton Herdianto said on Thursday most of the funds were slated for two smelter megaprojects, while the remainder would be for exploration activity, subsidiaries and regular investments. “We are still revising the 2020 capex in relation to COVID-19.
> 
> It is awaiting shareholder approval,” he said after an annual shareholders meeting (RUPST), adding that Rp 180 billion had been absorbed as of the first quarter. Antam produces silver, gold, nickel and bauxite, the raw material used to produce aluminum.
> 
> The company is also developing a $289 million nickel smelter in East Halmahera, North Maluku and a $900 million alumina refinery in Mempawah, West Kalimantan. The publicly listed miner announced it would pay out Rp 67.84 billion in dividends for its shareholders, which is mainly state-owned mining holding company MIND.ID. The dividends represent 35 percent of Antam’s profit booked last year.
> 
> This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Metal miner Antam to set $105m capex, pay out $4.78m in dividends - Business - The Jakarta Post". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...et-105m-capex-pay-out-4-78m-in-dividends.html.
> 
> 
> Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
> Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
> iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios



Freeport Indonesia now is Indonesian company, hold by Inalum consortium by majority stocks of 51,23 percentage. The owner is Indonesia , it is should be under ministry of BUMN responsibilities of why they needed more time to build more smelter, btw. 

What i know from some insider, Freeport Indonesia is in major transition phase from open mining pit operation to underground mining operation. Such large scale transition need money and technical support to do so, and currently our BUMN ministry itself is giving much concern to their transition efforts to goes on smoothly, so their takeover in 2018 can bear immediate profit.


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> Social Justice Warrior at it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beragam Masalah Proyek Smelter Kebanggaan Menko Luhut
> 
> 
> Proyek besar Menko Luhut salah satunya adalah pembangunan smelter. Tapi proyek ini kerap bermasalah, dari mulai lingkungan sampai isu tenaga kerja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirto.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Logam42 @Indos



Overall the points bought up the article is mostly reasonable. Looking at the journalist's previous articles there is no strong indication he's an SJW (looks more overworked then anything). The part about flooding is... unverifiable. I think its fair that the presence of such a structure cause friction with local communities. This is the case in nearly all countries. Note that the environmental advocate claimed to represent farmers & fishers, i.e people who aren't employed in the smelter. Arguably they just want a cash grab.

While the talk about the flooding being caused by the smelter is unreasonable, if the drainage system is faulty than it should be fixed. It won't stop the flood but it will mitigate it.

Points about the backtracking target of smelters is factual, though as the article states itself previous growth was only 3 smelters a year, so even a fraction of 48 smelters is going to be a huge leap in growth, especially since the world is sick anyway so demand is down. The delays from Covid is also acknowledged as well, but they did not say that DPR is pushing for the gov to deny PTFI request for relaxation.

So it is slanted, but about what you'd expect from Tirto.

Overall I'd still consider this factual, if slanted news. Trust me when I say Tirto has produced news of waaaaayyyy lower quality than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

'Pertamina Rugi Rp 11,3 T karena Pemerintah Tak Bayar Utang'


Ekonom Senior Faisal Basri menilai hal itu karena utang pemerintah.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Logam42

BREAKING 

August PMI is 50.8 for Indonesia.
While barely above 50, this means that the Indonesian manufactory sector is expanding. 

This is great news as it indicates that there is a good chance that Q3 GDP will be a very narrow negative or even stagnant from last year.









Kabar Gembira! Kinerja Sektor Manufaktur Beri Sinyal Positif


IHS Markit mencatat Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) Manufaktur Indonesia per Agustus 2020 sudah berada pada level optimistis 50,8.




news.ddtc.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Budget realization for economic recovery reaches Rp192 trillion*

21 hours ago 



Documentation — Residents undertake exercise as part of a national campaign aimed to encourage the public to be disciplined in wearing face masks, at the Bung Karno Sports Stadium in Jakarta on Sunday (August 30, 2020). Chief of the Committee for COVID-19 Handling and National Economic Recovery, Airlangga Hartarto, stressed that national economic resurgence amid the COVID-19 pandemic would involve public discipline and compliance with the protocol on wearing masks. (ANTARA FOTO/Aprillio Akbar/foc)


The figure is quite encouraging.
Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Finance Ministry has reported that the realization of the budget for national economic recovery has reached Rp192.53 trillion as of August 26, 2020, accounting for 27.7 percent of the budget ceiling of Rp695.2 trillion.



“The figure is quite encouraging,” chief of the Financial Sector Policy Center of the Fiscal Policy Board at the Finance Ministry, Adi Budiarso, said at a hearing with Commission VI of the House of Representatives (DPR) here on Monday.



The realization of budget funds for the health sector has reached Rp12.3 trillion of the Rp87.55-trillion ceiling; social protection Rp101.06 trillion of the Rp203.9-trillion ceiling; business incentives Rp17.23 trillion of the Rp120.61-trillion ceiling; and, micro, small, and medium businesses Rp47.03 trillion of the Rp123.46-trillion ceiling.



The realization of the budget for the sectoral post of ministries, non-ministerial government institutions, and regional governments has touched Rp14.91 trillion of the Rp106.11-trillion ceiling, while the budget for corporate financing with a ceiling of Rp53.57 trillion has not been realized.



The realization of the budget for national economic recovery since the first half of 2020 has reached 24.4 percent of the total allocation.



To speed up national economic recovery, the government has extended several programs until December 2020, expedited the processing of new proposals from various clusters, redesigned programs to make them more effective, and shortened the bureaucratic process.



Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has stressed that national economic recovery would largely depend on the availability of the coronavirus vaccine.



Once a vaccine is found, the government will distribute it to the public and expedite the treatment of COVID-19 patients, she said at an online discussion here last Thursday.



"Whether the vaccine will soon be discovered and can be distributed will have an extraordinary impact on all activities of the community, including economic activities," she opined.



She said the government has drafted various policies to mitigate the impact of COVID-19 through the National Economic Recovery (PEN) program. (INE)


*Related news: Finance Ministry outlines three strategies for avoiding recession

Related news: Indonesia's economy starts to move: Minister Hartarto*

EDITED BY INE




Reporter: Dewa Ketut SW/Suharto
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020










Budget realization for economic recovery reaches Rp192 trillion - ANTARA News


The Finance Ministry has reported that the realization of the budget for national economic recovery has reached Rp192.53 trillion as of August 26, 2020, ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*Govt urged to stop SNI marking manipulation for steel products*

45 minutes ago 



Doc. Workers checked the quality of steel in a factory of PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk that produces hot rolled coil (HRC) in Cilegon, Banten. ANTARA/Asep Fathulrahman/sh

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's construction business operators have urged the government to apply stringent measures against the malpractice of manipulating the Indonesian National Standard (SNI) mark for steel products distributed in the local market.

The practice would be detrimental to the national steel industry and jeopardize infrastructure construction, Secretary General of the Indonesian National Construction Contractor Association (Gapensi) Andi Rukman Karumpa noted in a statement here on Tuesday.

"Amid the high demand for steel in line with the massive infrastructure projects, we found imported steel failing to meet the standard and having the SNI marking manipulated. This will endanger the construction projects and harm domestic steel producers," Karumpa affirmed.

The police had earlier blown the lid off an alleged manipulation of SNI marking on imported steel from Thailand. The marking on the imported product was manipulated to make it resemble a local product of PT Gunung Inti Sempurna (GIS) bearing the SNI certification.

The Jakarta Police named six suspects in the case, including the director of PT GIS, and seized 4,600 tons of imported steel.

Karumpa noted that steel imports are allowed, though strategic projects, such as the toll road construction work as well as the PLN and Pertamina projects, should utilize domestic component.

"The government would calculate the demand, and the local producers will supply it," he stated.

Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita had earlier reiterated that the government will safeguard the domestic industry from the flow of steel imports.

"It will require an instrument to boost the competitiveness of national products while simultaneously ensure the health and safety of consumers and the environment," he stated.

The National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) data indicated that the demand for iron and steel in 2020 had reached 16.39 million tons, and it was expected to increase 6.3 percent to touch 17.29 million tons in 2021.

Indonesia's iron and steel imports are mostly directed to meet demand in three industries: automotive, electronics, and shipping. The average utilization of national steel production has ranged between 40 to 60 percent.

*Related news: National steel producer PT GRP pumps in Rp12 trillion investment
Related news: Krakatau Steel calls for governmental regulation to curb steel imports*




Reporter: Royke Sinaga, Sri Haryati
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Govt urged to stop SNI marking manipulation for steel products - ANTARA News


Indonesia's construction business operators have urged the government to apply stringent measures against the malpractice of manipulating the Indonesian ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

Warga melihat alat dan mesin pertanian (Alsintan) traktor roda 4 bantuan Kementerian Pertanian yang akan diberikan kepada kelompok tani di Kabupaten Jombang, Jawa Timur, Sabtu (29/8/2020). Penyerahan bantuan Alsintan berupa, hand traktor, traktor roda 4, serta mesin panen padi untuk mendongkrak produksi pertanian. ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif/hp. 





Warga melihat alat dan mesin pertanian (Alsintan) hand traktor bantuan Kementerian Pertanian yang akan diberikan kepada kelompok tani di Kabupaten Jombang, Jawa Timur, Sabtu (29/8/2020). Penyerahan bantuan Alsintan berupa, hand traktor, traktor roda 4, serta mesin panen padi untuk mendongkrak produksi pertanian. ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif/hp.


----------



## Nike

Kereta api melintas di jalur kereta di sekitar Stasiun Plabuan berdekatan dengan wilayah Kawasan Industri Terpadu Batang, di Ketanggan, Kecamatan Gringsing, Kabupaten Batang, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (26/8/2020). Kawasan Industri Terpadu Batang dengan luas lahan sekitar 4.300 hektare yang dikunjungi oleh Presiden Joko Widodo pada 30 Juni 2020 itu terintegrasi dengan jalur kereta api dan terletak di sisi utara Tol Trans Jawa, dengan pembangunan mengusung konsep 'The Smart and Sustainable Industrial Estate' dan pembangunan pertama direncanakan pada Januari 2021 seluas 450 hektare. ANTARA FOTO/Harviyan Perdana Putra/wsj. 





Kereta api melintas di jalur kereta di sekitar Stasiun Plabuan berdekatan dengan wilayah Kawasan Industri Terpadu Batang, di Ketanggan, Kecamatan Gringsing, Kabupaten Batang, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (26/8/2020). Kawasan Industri Terpadu Batang dengan luas lahan sekitar 4.300 hektare yang dikunjungi oleh Presiden Joko Widodo pada 30 Juni 2020 itu terintegrasi dengan jalur kereta api dan terletak di sisi utara Tol Trans Jawa, dengan pembangunan mengusung konsep 'The Smart and Sustainable Industrial Estate' dan pembangunan pertama direncanakan pada Januari 2021 seluas 450 hektare. ANTARA FOTO/Harviyan Perdana Putra/wsj.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

*Cash labor-intensive program absorbs 402,449 workers by Aug-end: govt*

2 hours ago 



The labor-intensive program implemented by the Public Works and Housing Ministry , the ministry's documentation


The PKT program involves Rp12.32 trillion, with the target of 638,990 beneficiaries. By August 29, 2020, the realization of PKT program reached Rp7.16 trillion, or nearly 58.14 percent of the total. The number of workers absorbed reached 402,449 or
Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Public Works and Housing Ministry claimed that 402,449 workers were employed through the cash labor-intensive (PKT) program by the end of August, constituting 62.98 percent of the targeted 638,990 beneficiaries.

"The allocated funding for PKT program reaches Rp12.32 trillion for the targeted 638,990 beneficiaries. By August 29, 2020, Rp7.16 trillion, or nearly 58.14 percent of the total was realized for the PKT program, with the number of workers absorbed reaching 402,449, or 62.98 percent," Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono noted in a written statement released on Tuesday.

The ministry's budget allocations for the program are expected to help placate the social and economic impacts of the COVID-19 pandemic on the people, including lowering the unemployment rate and boosting the public’s purchasing power, he expounded.

Hadimuljono noted that the PKT program, implemented in 23,392 locations across Indonesia, was one of the ministry's priorities.

By the end of August 2020, the realization of budget funding at the ministry had reached Rp41.17 trillion, constituting 48.13 percent of the budget ceiling of Rp85.70 trillion, he stated.

The budget ceiling for the ministry had earlier been set at Rp120.2 trillion. However, the government reallocated Rp44.58 trillion of that figure to address the impacts of the COVID-19 pandemic, he noted.

In further developments, the ministry had obtained an additional ceiling of Rp1.67 trillion to support the national economic recovery (PEN) program, national priority program, food estate development, and industrial estate development.

Furthermore, it received additional ceiling from the launch of foreign loans and grants of state sharia-compliant bonds worth Rp84.02 trillion.

"We allocated Rp1.362 trillion of the Rp1.67 trillion for the national economic recovery, Rp188 billion for national priority programs, and Rp125 billion for food estate development in Central Kalimantan and industrial estate development," he remarked.

By the end of August 2020, the realization of budget funding at the ministry reached Rp41.17 trillion, or 48.13 percent of the ceiling of Rp85.70 trillion for the budget year 2020. Meanwhile, the physical progress of the programs reached 48.15 percent. *Related news: Cash labor-intensive program in water resource absorbs 163,003 workers
Related news: Labor-intensive program to help maintain rural economic growth*






Reporter: Aji Cakti/Suharto
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Cash labor-intensive program absorbs 402,449 workers by Aug-end: govt - ANTARA News


The Public Works and Housing Ministry claimed that 402,449 workers were employed through the cash labor-intensive (PKT) program by the end of August, ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's 'Merah Putih' vaccine candidate to be ready for production mid 2021: Jokowi* ​Ivany Atina Arbi 

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, September 1, 2020 / 05:36 pm






A scientist works inside the research room for the Merah Putih vaccine candidate at state-owned pharmaceutical holding company PT Bio Farma's office in Bandung, West Java, on Wednesday, Aug. 12. (Antara/Dhemas Reviyanto)

Indonesia aims to begin producing its locally developed COVID-19 vaccine candidate by the middle of 2021, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said during a limited Cabinet meeting at the Bogor Palace, West Java, on Tuesday. 

The President claimed the national consortium tasked with developing the potential vaccine was currently in the process of making "vaccine seeds". "The process is 30 to 40 percent done," he said, expressing hope that clinical trials could begin early next year. 

"God willing, the vaccine will be ready for production by the middle of 2021," Jokowi said. Named after the color of Indonesia's flag, the Merah Putih (red and white) vaccine candidate is being developed by a national consortium under the Research and Technology Ministry, led by the Eijkman Institute for Molecular Biology. 

Read also: Indonesia secures massive supply of potential COVID-19 vaccine until end of 2021 The team,

comprising around 10 young researchers, is developing a vaccine specifically for the strain of the virus that has spread in Indonesia. Eijkman director Amin Soebandrio said previously that the Merah Putih vaccine candidate was expected to cover at least 50 percent of Indonesia's vaccine needs. 

Indonesia has also secured 290 million doses of a COVID-19 vaccine candidate, to be delivered until the end of next year, following recent ministerial visits to China and the United Arab Emirates. Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi previously revealed that the country had secured a commitment to be sent 20-30 million doses of potential vaccines by the end of this year, some 80-130 million doses in first quarter of next year and 210 million doses for the remainder of 2021.

Among the suppliers is China's pharmaceutical Sinovac Biotech, which has been closely cooperating with Indonesia to develop its vaccine candidate. Together, they began phase III clinical trials of the vaccine candidate in August, with tests being carried out on 1,620 volunteers in Bandung, West Java.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Indonesia's 'Merah Putih' vaccine candidate to be ready for production mid 2021: Jokowi". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-be-ready-for-production-mid-2021-jokowi.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> BREAKING
> 
> August PMI is 50.8 for Indonesia.
> While barely above 50, this means that the Indonesian manufactory sector is expanding.
> 
> This is great news as it indicates that there is a good chance that Q3 GDP will be a very narrow negative or even stagnant from last year.



In most likely case it will be narrow negative in Q3 - Q4. Although I'm confident it will be rebound by Q1 2021 but not much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Satria satellite to boost digital economic transformation: Kominfo*
3rd Sep 2020 16:09





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Satellite of the Republic of Indonesia (Satria), scheduled to operate in 2023, will strengthen digital economic transformation, including supporting digital payment systems in rural areas, with inadequate internet infrastructure, Communication and Informatics Ministry (Kominfo) stated.

"The acceleration of digital transformation, directly and indirectly, supports the digital payment ecosystem during and after the pandemic," Dedi Permadi, special staff to the Minister of Communication and Informatics, remarked while addressing a webinar on digital payment here on Thursday.

The COVID-19 pandemic has triggered digital economic growth, as people are left with no other choice but to adapt to the digital ecosystem.

In April 2020, a month after the government announced the country's first confirmed COVID-19 cases, 4.3 million shops are applying the digital payment system, with transactions totaling Rp17.6 trillion.

Permadi expressed optimism that the country's 64 MSMEs will also conduct digital payment transformation. Currently, only 9.4 million or 14.8 percent of MSMEs utilized digital transactions and business systems.

However, several Indonesian regions do not have fourth generation of the Internet, or 4G internet networks. Hence, it called for the country to develop more information and communication technology infrastructure.

"As many as 479 thousand BTS are installed across Indonesia though deemed insufficient since Indonesia is huge," he stated.

Out of the country's 83,218 villages and sub-districts, 12,548 villages do not have 4G internet network, he noted.

Permadi is upbeat about these areas being able to enjoy the 4G facility by 2022.

Moreover, 150 thousand public service points are yet to have adequate internet facilities, including health, banking, and government services.

"Hence, we are optimistic that the development of telecommunication infrastructure would be completed and the Satria Satellite would become operational in the third quarter of 2023," he stated.

A cooperation agreement on the launch of Satria, as a multi-function satellite, was scheduled to be inked on Thursday, to reach 150 thousand public service points yet to have access to internet services.

The Satria satellite is planned for launch in 2023 by SpaceX, Elon Musk's space transportation company, as a manufacturer of the satellite.

*Related news: Indonesia begins to hire satellite for high speed internet
Related news: Indonesia hopes to build own satellite launch station*


EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Dewa KSW, Fardah
Editor: Suharto









Satria satellite to boost digital economic transformation: Kominfo - ANTARA News


Satellite of the Republic of Indonesia (Satria), scheduled to operate in 2023, will strengthen digital economic transformation, including supporting digital ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*Legislators view palm oil as strategic commodity for national economy*
3rd Sep 2020 13:55





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Several members of the House of Representatives (DPR), in their statements received by Antara, opined that the palm oil commodity holds strategic value as a source of foreign exchange and to support the national economy.

Deputy Chairman of Commission IV of the DPR, Hasan Aminuddin, in a statement here, Wednesday, stated that the export value of palm oil products, including oleochemicals and biodiesel, reached around US$20 billion in 2019.

The exports of palm oil and its derivative products contributed to the country’s better trade balance.

"The Indonesian nation must be grateful for obtaining an extraordinary gift from God in the form of profuse palm oil, which is a source of foreign exchange and supports the national economy," he remarked.

*Related news: Plantation Company prioritizing palm oil, sugar for food independence
Related news: Forestry partnerships in Jambi help small farmers, resolve conflicts*

Aminuddin noted that palm oil plantations usually located in remote areas, with poor infrastructure, were able to drive development in such areas to become economic centers.

The role of palm oil is expected to become increasingly important in future, especially as it pertains to the increasing demand for support for sustainable food and energy supply.

Seconding this view, a member of the House's Commission IV from the PKB faction Luluk Nur Hamidah stated that palm oil has become a strategic commodity owing to its enormous contribution, both in terms of opening up job opportunities and foreign exchange for the country.

On the other hand, the lawmaker regretted the existence of black campaigns on palm oil conducted by the international community.

"European countries, which are export destinations, are doing this. Yes, there are indeed economic interests that are deliberately designed with environmental issues in mind," Hamidah noted.

The international community was aggressively conducting black campaigns, with an approach that seemed scientifically acceptable that products from palm oil were detrimental to health, as well as environmental issues.

Hamidah cited as an example the use of research approaches, for instance, products from palm oil being viewed as having saturated fats that are unhealthy and harmful for the heart.

"For them, the first point is that palm oil must be rejected since it does not support a healthy lifestyle. The second point concerns environmental issues. Hence, we are being caught from both ends, in terms of health and environmental issues," Hamidah stated.

Hamidah called on the government to counter black campaigns through concrete steps taken properly, such as supervision and guidance, to prevent environmental damage caused to palm oil plantations.

*Related news: Government calls on BPDPKS to reach palm oil rejuvenation target
Related news: Digitalization helps boost palm oil co performance amid COVID-19*
Translated by: Zuhdiar Laeis, Fardah
Editor: Sri Haryati









Legislators view palm oil as strategic commodity for national economy - ANTARA News


Several members of the House of Representatives (DPR), in their statements received by Antara, opined that the palm oil commodity holds strategic value as a ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Logam42

*Man with the plan for a richer Indonesia*
Minister Luhut Panjaitan tells Asia Times how the nation plans to extract way more value from its mineral riches

___________________________________________________








Man with the plan for a richer Indonesia


JAKARTA – Retired general turned businessman and politician, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Panjaitan may cut a controversial profile, but he is single-minded…




asiatimes.com




___________________________________________________


JAKARTA – Retired general turned businessman and politician, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Panjaitan may cut a controversial profile, but he is single-minded in his determination to use Indonesia’s vast natural resources to make the country part of the global supply chain.

Brushing aside widespread skepticism and the inevitable sniping about his own personal interests, the man often referred to as the “minister of anything” knows he has only the four years left in President Joko Widodo’s tenure to lay the foundation for that goal before he steps away from public life.

“One day this country is going to be very powerful,” he told the Asia Times in an extended interview, an impressive team of young professionals sitting around him at a long office table. “In ten to 15 years, Indonesia will be a very different place.”

Most analysts agree the 73-year-old Panjaitan has always possessed the ambition, drive and clout to be the nation’s president. But as a Christian, the straight-talking Sumatran _batak_ was never going to rise to Muslim-majority Indonesia’s highest office.

Instead, he has become Widodo’s right-hand man with a bewildering array of jobs, ranging from senior political adviser to point man for Chinese investment and now the chief strategist in tackling the coronavirus pandemic that has so far claimed over 7,800 lives.


More than anything, Panjaitan’s weapon is the 2009 Mining Law, which in banning the export of unprocessed and semi-processed ore aims to boost smelting capacity and add value in a way he hopes will transform the face of Indonesia.




_Indonesian President Joko Widodo and his right-hand man Luhut Panjaitan in a file photo. Image: Facebook_

When it comes to nickel, the policy has been a profound success. Starting during the previous Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono presidency, Chinese companies have so far invested more than US$11 billion in three smelter complexes at Morawali and Konawe, on the east coast of Sulawesi, and at Weda Bay, on the main Moluccan island of Halmahera.

The two eastern Indonesian islands contain most of Indonesia’s 21 million tons of nickel reserves, the largest in the world ahead of Australia, Brazil, Russia, New Caledonia, Cuba and the Philippines.
Tied to that is Panjaitan’s dream of establishing an electric vehicle industry, with South Korea car manufacturer Hyundai as an initial $1.5 billion investor and LG Chemical interested in building an associated lithium battery plant on the same site near Jakarta.

One of the motivations is the European Union’s intention to phase out diesel and petrol cars, in some countries as early as 2030. Indonesia may be a lot further off, but it has recently issued new regulations on electric vehicles that will allow them to be sold on the domestic market.

China’s Tsingshan Steel plans a second lithium battery plant at its $2.2 billion Weda Bay Industrial Park processing complex, which Panjaitan now insists will also be the home of PT Freeport Indonesia’s (PTFI) long-delayed second copper smelter.

With Panjaitan indicating the Chinese have agreed to build and operate the plant, it will relieve the government and Phoenix-based minority partner Freeport McMoRan Copper & Gold (FCX) of the financial burden of running an operation that is estimated to lose $10 billion over the next 20 years.

The technical logic is twofold. Not only will the smelter provide Tsingshan’s Weda Bay processor with the large supplies of sulphuric acid it requires, but it will also serve as a ready source of copper cathode, which can be turned into the wiring and other components needed for the electric car venture.

Although the Gresik smelter has not drawn any ancillary industry apart from a fertilizer plant in the 20 years it has been in operation, Panjaitan is confident that overseas investors, particularly Chinese companies anxious to move offshore, will be attracted to the complex.

Indonesia has 80% of the elements needed for lithium battery production, including cobalt, manganese, aluminum and even rare earth elements. But also on the horizon is a recycling plant at Halmahera that will eventually remove the need for new minerals in the production process.




_Trucks operate in the open-pit mine of PT Freeport’s Grasberg copper and gold mine complex near Timika, in the eastern region of Papua, Indonesia on September 19, 2015. Image: Antara Photo'_

Tsingshan and French partner Eramet, which brings its mining expertise to the partnership, began producing low-grade ferronickel for the world’s stainless steel market earlier this year. Its four production lines are expected to turn out 33,000 tons of ferroalloy a year.

At the $7.8 billion Morawali complex, Tsingshan and Indonesian partner PT Bintang Delepan operate a three million ton a year nickel pig iron smelter, a 500,000-ton carbon steel facility, soon to expand to 3.5 million tons, and a 600,000-ton high-carbon ferrochrome plant.

Further down the coast, in Southeast Sulawesi, China’s Virtue Dragon Nickel Industry last year completed the $1.4 billion first stage of its three-phase Konawe complex, which will eventually have a production capacity of three million tons of ferronickel a year and employ as many as 3,000 local workers.
Panjaitan, who has a testy relationship with the parent company, had always insisted that Freeport build the new $2.8 billion facility near the country’s sole, Mitsubishi-run copper smelter at Gresik on the East Java coast, where $130 million has already been spent on site preparation.

But circumstances have changed. First, it was the government’s acquisition last year of a 51% stake in the Indonesian subsidiary, in exchange for an extension to FCX’s contract until 2041. Now the Covid-19 pandemic has put state finances under pressure and raised questions about spending priorities.

Unlike nickel, copper refining is a notoriously marginal business, particularly when the final process of turning concentrate into copper cathode adds only 5% to the value.

Officials argue that a smelting hub in Halmahera will create cost-saving synergy, both in construction and operation. But doubts remain. “The only fly in the ointment is the economics,” says one mining executive. “It sounds viable, but there is also a danger that it may turn out to be a white elephant.”

Meanwhile, Panjaitan has forged a burgeoning relationship with Australian iron ore magnate Andrew Forrest, who has been a frequent visitor to Jakarta to discuss his possible involvement in major hydro-electric projects on North Kalimantan’s Kayan River and on the Mamberamo River in Papua.

After meeting with President Widodo on September 4, Panjaitan and Forrest signed an initial letter of intent to work on the joint development of what it called “new and renewable energy to support an environmentally friendly industry” without mentioning any specific projects.

Planned as the source of energy for a series of aluminum-manufacturing clusters on the bauxite-rich island, the $17.8 billion, 9,000MW Kayan River venture is currently part of China’s Belt & Road initiative. But Panjaitan says that does not preclude other participants.




_Australian mining magnate Andrew Forrest has taken an interest in Indonesia. Image: Facebook_

A renewable energy advocate, Forrest’s most recent visit to Indonesia involved a stopover in Papua New Guinea (PNG), where he signed an agreement to revive the $5 billion, 2,500MW Purari River hydro-electric project, northwest of Port Moresby, which has been stalled for years. 

The billionaire’s interest in PNG has aroused speculation that he may be looking at Bougainville’s giant Panguna copper mine, which has been closed since the 1989 civil war. Analysts note that Bougainville is only 3,000 kilometers away from the Weda Bay facility. 

Although Bougainville’s status as an autonomous region of PNG remains in question, a team from Forrest’s Fortescue Metals Group inspected the mine last year. Analysts say it would be no surprise that the firm would be interested in a copper asset as it looks to diversify.

Interestingly, that already includes lithium battery production. Fortescue has been exploring for lithium in the vast Pilbara region of West Australia since last year, but the Australian Financial Review reports it has left the door open to buying into an established lithium project.

“I think everyone has realised that this is a once in a generational shift in natural resources that are going to underpin what happens in the electric vehicle market,” Martin Donahue, managing director of lithium company Kidman Resources, told Fairfax Media in a 2017 interview.

Panjaitan says his vision of Indonesia becoming an industrialized nation crystallized when he was trade minister in the short-lived government of Muslim cleric Abdurrahman Wahid in 2000 to 2001. “Now I’ve got the opportunity,” he says, “I’m just carrying on with it.”

It is easy to be impressed by his grasp of the subject matter and the enthusiasm he brings to the job. “I’m just the one who says yes and no,” he explains. But after sitting in on one of the seven or eight Zoom meetings he has each day, it is clear he knows the right questions to ask.

Panjaitan focused on a business career during the presidencies of Megawati Sukarnoputri and Yudhoyono. In 2004, he founded his own company, PT Toba Sejahtra, with interests in oil and gas, coal, electricity generation and agriculture, mostly in Kalimantan and Sumatra.




A Nickel mine in Indonesia. Image: AFP

It was as the owner of a Kalimantan timber concession — and his daughter’s insistence that he refrain from wastefully using the wood for pulp and paper — that bought him into contact with Widodo, then a little known Solo, Central Java furniture maker.

Over the last six years, he has become the president’s most trusted adviser. Initially, it was on political issues, but since becoming minister of the revamped Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Investment in 2016, he has become increasingly involved in natural resources policy.

Asked about persistent claims that he is using his powerful position to win benefits for himself, Panjaitan takes the question in his stride: “At my age and as a retired general, I have everything,” he says. “Enough is enough. I don’t dream of having more than what I have now. In Indonesia today, you can’t hide anything.”

________________________________________________

Interesting insight on how we are trying to balance China influence in our infrastructure projects with Australian magnates.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> *Man with the plan for a richer Indonesia*
> Minister Luhut Panjaitan tells Asia Times how the nation plans to extract way more value from its mineral riches
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man with the plan for a richer Indonesia
> 
> 
> JAKARTA – Retired general turned businessman and politician, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Panjaitan may cut a controversial profile, but he is single-minded…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> 
> JAKARTA – Retired general turned businessman and politician, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Panjaitan may cut a controversial profile, but he is single-minded in his determination to use Indonesia’s vast natural resources to make the country part of the global supply chain.
> 
> Brushing aside widespread skepticism and the inevitable sniping about his own personal interests, the man often referred to as the “minister of anything” knows he has only the four years left in President Joko Widodo’s tenure to lay the foundation for that goal before he steps away from public life.
> 
> “One day this country is going to be very powerful,” he told the Asia Times in an extended interview, an impressive team of young professionals sitting around him at a long office table. “In ten to 15 years, Indonesia will be a very different place.”
> 
> Most analysts agree the 73-year-old Panjaitan has always possessed the ambition, drive and clout to be the nation’s president. But as a Christian, the straight-talking Sumatran _batak_ was never going to rise to Muslim-majority Indonesia’s highest office.
> 
> Instead, he has become Widodo’s right-hand man with a bewildering array of jobs, ranging from senior political adviser to point man for Chinese investment and now the chief strategist in tackling the coronavirus pandemic that has so far claimed over 7,800 lives.
> 
> 
> More than anything, Panjaitan’s weapon is the 2009 Mining Law, which in banning the export of unprocessed and semi-processed ore aims to boost smelting capacity and add value in a way he hopes will transform the face of Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indonesian President Joko Widodo and his right-hand man Luhut Panjaitan in a file photo. Image: Facebook_
> 
> When it comes to nickel, the policy has been a profound success. Starting during the previous Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono presidency, Chinese companies have so far invested more than US$11 billion in three smelter complexes at Morawali and Konawe, on the east coast of Sulawesi, and at Weda Bay, on the main Moluccan island of Halmahera.
> 
> The two eastern Indonesian islands contain most of Indonesia’s 21 million tons of nickel reserves, the largest in the world ahead of Australia, Brazil, Russia, New Caledonia, Cuba and the Philippines.
> Tied to that is Panjaitan’s dream of establishing an electric vehicle industry, with South Korea car manufacturer Hyundai as an initial $1.5 billion investor and LG Chemical interested in building an associated lithium battery plant on the same site near Jakarta.
> 
> One of the motivations is the European Union’s intention to phase out diesel and petrol cars, in some countries as early as 2030. Indonesia may be a lot further off, but it has recently issued new regulations on electric vehicles that will allow them to be sold on the domestic market.
> 
> China’s Tsingshan Steel plans a second lithium battery plant at its $2.2 billion Weda Bay Industrial Park processing complex, which Panjaitan now insists will also be the home of PT Freeport Indonesia’s (PTFI) long-delayed second copper smelter.
> 
> With Panjaitan indicating the Chinese have agreed to build and operate the plant, it will relieve the government and Phoenix-based minority partner Freeport McMoRan Copper & Gold (FCX) of the financial burden of running an operation that is estimated to lose $10 billion over the next 20 years.
> 
> The technical logic is twofold. Not only will the smelter provide Tsingshan’s Weda Bay processor with the large supplies of sulphuric acid it requires, but it will also serve as a ready source of copper cathode, which can be turned into the wiring and other components needed for the electric car venture.
> 
> Although the Gresik smelter has not drawn any ancillary industry apart from a fertilizer plant in the 20 years it has been in operation, Panjaitan is confident that overseas investors, particularly Chinese companies anxious to move offshore, will be attracted to the complex.
> 
> Indonesia has 80% of the elements needed for lithium battery production, including cobalt, manganese, aluminum and even rare earth elements. But also on the horizon is a recycling plant at Halmahera that will eventually remove the need for new minerals in the production process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trucks operate in the open-pit mine of PT Freeport’s Grasberg copper and gold mine complex near Timika, in the eastern region of Papua, Indonesia on September 19, 2015. Image: Antara Photo'_
> 
> Tsingshan and French partner Eramet, which brings its mining expertise to the partnership, began producing low-grade ferronickel for the world’s stainless steel market earlier this year. Its four production lines are expected to turn out 33,000 tons of ferroalloy a year.
> 
> At the $7.8 billion Morawali complex, Tsingshan and Indonesian partner PT Bintang Delepan operate a three million ton a year nickel pig iron smelter, a 500,000-ton carbon steel facility, soon to expand to 3.5 million tons, and a 600,000-ton high-carbon ferrochrome plant.
> 
> Further down the coast, in Southeast Sulawesi, China’s Virtue Dragon Nickel Industry last year completed the $1.4 billion first stage of its three-phase Konawe complex, which will eventually have a production capacity of three million tons of ferronickel a year and employ as many as 3,000 local workers.
> Panjaitan, who has a testy relationship with the parent company, had always insisted that Freeport build the new $2.8 billion facility near the country’s sole, Mitsubishi-run copper smelter at Gresik on the East Java coast, where $130 million has already been spent on site preparation.
> 
> But circumstances have changed. First, it was the government’s acquisition last year of a 51% stake in the Indonesian subsidiary, in exchange for an extension to FCX’s contract until 2041. Now the Covid-19 pandemic has put state finances under pressure and raised questions about spending priorities.
> 
> Unlike nickel, copper refining is a notoriously marginal business, particularly when the final process of turning concentrate into copper cathode adds only 5% to the value.
> 
> Officials argue that a smelting hub in Halmahera will create cost-saving synergy, both in construction and operation. But doubts remain. “The only fly in the ointment is the economics,” says one mining executive. “It sounds viable, but there is also a danger that it may turn out to be a white elephant.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Panjaitan has forged a burgeoning relationship with Australian iron ore magnate Andrew Forrest, who has been a frequent visitor to Jakarta to discuss his possible involvement in major hydro-electric projects on North Kalimantan’s Kayan River and on the Mamberamo River in Papua.
> 
> After meeting with President Widodo on September 4, Panjaitan and Forrest signed an initial letter of intent to work on the joint development of what it called “new and renewable energy to support an environmentally friendly industry” without mentioning any specific projects.
> 
> Planned as the source of energy for a series of aluminum-manufacturing clusters on the bauxite-rich island, the $17.8 billion, 9,000MW Kayan River venture is currently part of China’s Belt & Road initiative. But Panjaitan says that does not preclude other participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Australian mining magnate Andrew Forrest has taken an interest in Indonesia. Image: Facebook_
> 
> A renewable energy advocate, Forrest’s most recent visit to Indonesia involved a stopover in Papua New Guinea (PNG), where he signed an agreement to revive the $5 billion, 2,500MW Purari River hydro-electric project, northwest of Port Moresby, which has been stalled for years.
> 
> The billionaire’s interest in PNG has aroused speculation that he may be looking at Bougainville’s giant Panguna copper mine, which has been closed since the 1989 civil war. Analysts note that Bougainville is only 3,000 kilometers away from the Weda Bay facility.
> 
> Although Bougainville’s status as an autonomous region of PNG remains in question, a team from Forrest’s Fortescue Metals Group inspected the mine last year. Analysts say it would be no surprise that the firm would be interested in a copper asset as it looks to diversify.
> 
> Interestingly, that already includes lithium battery production. Fortescue has been exploring for lithium in the vast Pilbara region of West Australia since last year, but the Australian Financial Review reports it has left the door open to buying into an established lithium project.
> 
> “I think everyone has realised that this is a once in a generational shift in natural resources that are going to underpin what happens in the electric vehicle market,” Martin Donahue, managing director of lithium company Kidman Resources, told Fairfax Media in a 2017 interview.
> 
> Panjaitan says his vision of Indonesia becoming an industrialized nation crystallized when he was trade minister in the short-lived government of Muslim cleric Abdurrahman Wahid in 2000 to 2001. “Now I’ve got the opportunity,” he says, “I’m just carrying on with it.”
> 
> It is easy to be impressed by his grasp of the subject matter and the enthusiasm he brings to the job. “I’m just the one who says yes and no,” he explains. But after sitting in on one of the seven or eight Zoom meetings he has each day, it is clear he knows the right questions to ask.
> 
> Panjaitan focused on a business career during the presidencies of Megawati Sukarnoputri and Yudhoyono. In 2004, he founded his own company, PT Toba Sejahtra, with interests in oil and gas, coal, electricity generation and agriculture, mostly in Kalimantan and Sumatra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Nickel mine in Indonesia. Image: AFP
> 
> It was as the owner of a Kalimantan timber concession — and his daughter’s insistence that he refrain from wastefully using the wood for pulp and paper — that bought him into contact with Widodo, then a little known Solo, Central Java furniture maker.
> 
> Over the last six years, he has become the president’s most trusted adviser. Initially, it was on political issues, but since becoming minister of the revamped Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Investment in 2016, he has become increasingly involved in natural resources policy.
> 
> Asked about persistent claims that he is using his powerful position to win benefits for himself, Panjaitan takes the question in his stride: “At my age and as a retired general, I have everything,” he says. “Enough is enough. I don’t dream of having more than what I have now. In Indonesia today, you can’t hide anything.”
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> Interesting insight on how we are trying to balance China influence in our infrastructure projects with Australian magnates.




Not only that, but we gracefully enough made other magnates in mining industry like Freeport mc Moran and Newmont co to divest and taking acquisition process of their assets here. The issue with Chinese smelter companies here is they tend to cheat the import process for steel or other metal products by bring their own products, put SNI stamp and sold them out in Indonesia along with their own processed product Made in Indonesia. This practices is a major concern right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> Not only that, but we gracefully enough made other magnates in mining industry like Freeport mc Moran and Newmont co to divest and taking acquisition process of their assets here. The issue with Chinese smelter companies here is they tend to cheat the import process for steel or other metal products by bring their own products, put SNI stamp and sold them out in Indonesia along with their own processed product Made in Indonesia. This practices is a major concern right now



Any idea how we're going to prevent this smuggling? 

Overall I have the feeling that Indonesia has soured on Chinese investment. Not only is it a pain in the *** domestically, they tend to have major delays in delivery as well. One of the reasons why we're trying to bring in the Australians (Though note its an independent magnate unaffiliated with the Aussie gov, since the Aussie gov tends to be a pain in the neck as well)


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Any idea how we're going to prevent this smuggling?
> 
> Overall I have the feeling that Indonesia has soured on Chinese investment. Not only is it a pain in the *** domestically, they tend to have major delays in delivery as well. One of the reasons why we're trying to bring in the Australians (Though note its an independent magnate unaffiliated with the Aussie gov, since the Aussie gov tends to be a pain in the neck as well)



regular crackdown like inspection is needed at their production facilities, especially one in outside Java, Sumatra and Kalimantan area. The other thing is to take more measure and regular inspection for the import of raw materials and half processed goods bound to the industrial facility. I don't think we can be picky as current global economic situation is not that good, it just we need to be more tact and doing utmost to increasing our surveillance over their investment and put more preventive measure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Indonesia 2021 infrastructure budget increase 47,3%. *

Target output strategic 2021 :
1. Low cost housing : 11,650 unit
2. Access to sanitation and solid waste/integrated waste facility : 1,037,010 household
3. Dam : 43 unit on going & 4 unit new dam.
4. Irigation network : 20,000 acres
5. Road : 678Km
6. Bridge : 13,1Km
7. Railway : 378Km
8. Airport : 10 Unit
9. Household gas network : 120,776SR
10. Conversion of oil fuels to Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) for fishermen : 25.000 unit.
11. Telecom tower for remote area : 5,053 location

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia adds Twitter, Zoom to tech companies that must pay 10% VAT *​
News Desk 
Reuters

Jakarta, Indonesia / Wed, September 9, 2020 / 08:20 am







Indonesia on Tuesday added 12 more companies, including social media firm Twitter and video-conferencing site Zoom, to a list of internet-based businesses that must pay a 10% value-added tax on sales. 

In July Indonesia had already announced that Alphabet Inc's Google Asia Pacific, Netflix and Facebook among other tech companies would be liable to VAT. Governments globally are seeking to ensure that internet-based tech giants are paying their fair share of taxes.

Indonesia's moves come amid a shift to more online business with increased remote working during the coronavirus and as the pandemic has hit government finances. Among companies named on Tuesday were business networking site LinkedIn Singapore, two units of Twitter, Skype Communications, Zoom Video Communications, antivirus provider McAfee Ireland, and Microsoft Ireland Operations . 

The Indonesian tax office also put game developer Mojang AB, streaming platforms Novi Digital Entertainment and PCCW Vuclip (Singapore) on the list, as well as digital marketplaces Jingdong Indonesia Pertama and Shopee International Indonesia. The companies must start charging VAT to advertisers and other customers from Oct. 1. 

The companies were not immediately available to comment. Under rules introduced earlier this year, non-resident foreign firms that generate annual sales of at least 600 million rupiah ($40,650) for digital products and services in Indonesia from at least 12,000 users are required to pay the VAT. 

Indonesia, the world's fourth most populous country with a population of nearly 270 million, is experiencing a boom in its digital economy which is expected to reach $130 billion by 2025, a study by Google, Temasek Holdings and Bain & Company predicts.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Indonesia adds Twitter, Zoom to tech companies that must pay 10% VAT - Business - The Jakarta Post". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...m-to-tech-companies-that-must-pay-10-vat.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

*Indonesia's e-commerce sales to surpass India's*
source








> Management consulting company Redseer projected Indonesia’s online retail gross merchandise value (GMV), which indicates overall sales value, to surpass India’s this year, driven by a new cohort of e-commerce users amid the pandemic. Redseer Southeast Asia partner Roshan Raj Behera said *Indonesia’s 2020 e-commerce GMV will reach US$40 billion this year, the third-highest in the world and higher than India’s predicted $38 billion.* Last year, India’s GMV was higher at $29.2 billion, ranking third, compared to Indonesia’s $23 billion, which followed suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

acelaw said:


> *Indonesia's e-commerce sales to surpass India's*
> source


Wonder what's wrong with India? You'd think that due to their longer and harsher lockdown they'll have an even more booming growth in e-commerce than us.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> Wonder what's wrong with India? You'd think that due to their longer and harsher lockdown they'll have an even more booming growth in e-commerce than us.


And don't forget their larger population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

NEKONEKO said:


> And don't forget their larger population.


Exactly...

Maybe because the lockdown was so harsh not even logistics could still function? If so, thats just heartless.

Read from the New York Times that thousands of Indian farmers are committing suicide, especially in Punjab. While they has been growth in the agriculture sector, a lot of farmers are struggling since they can't get farmhands (Penggarap Sewa) to work the fields, and can't get their produce/harvest to the markets.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> thousands of Indian farmers are committing suicide


Really? That's just sad.


----------



## nufix

Logam42 said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Maybe because the lockdown was so harsh not even logistics could still function? If so, thats just heartless.
> 
> Read from the New York Times that thousands of Indian farmers are committing suicide, especially in Punjab. While they has been growth in the agriculture sector, a lot of farmers are struggling since they can't get farmhands (Penggarap Sewa) to work the fields, and can't get their produce/harvest to the markets.



India should really find way to integrate its economy with greater East Asia at people to people level to allow for exports. China does that with Alibaba and Wish where you could basically find all stuff directly from local producer/distributor. Indonesia is moving in the same direction with Tokopedia.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia’s Electric Vehicle Ambition Angers Japan: Minister*

Jakarta. Indonesia is taking a huge leap into electric vehicle industry and has appealed for technological support from China and South Korea in an ambitious industrial program that apparently makes Japan unhappy, the chief investment minister has said.

The EV technology is much simpler than combustion engines because it only needs battery and motor, which Indonesia can develop by its own, according to Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, the coordinating minister for maritime affairs and investment.

“I’m one of the strongest supporters for the EV industry. Why? Because 96 percent of cars we are using now are made by Japan,” Luhut said in a recent webinar arranged the North Sumatran alumni of the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB). The webinar on Friday was uploaded to the alumni’s YouTube account.

“Pardon me, but to be honest we are now under Japan’s ‘technology colonialism’,” Luhut said.

Indonesia is ready to build the EV industry because it has the key material for the making of lithium battery and is approaching China and South Korea to develop the technology, Luhut said.

“Japan is angry with us. They asked why we didn’t consider developing hybrid cars first. And I was accused of being pro-China,” the retired army general said.

“Why should we go hybrid while we can directly develop electric vehicles?” he added.

Lithium Battery

Indonesia has the potential to become key player in the global lithium battery industry and shouldn’t end up as merely a market for electric vehicles, the minister said.

“The key is lithium battery and we have the world’s largest nickel ore reserves. Several years ago, we began to develop the downstream industry [for nickel] but we couldn’t do that alone. We didn’t have the full technological application so we engaged with China,” Luhut said.

“We are now able to produce iron steel and carbon steel and by 2024 we will have the capability to build lithium battery because we can extract cobalt from low-grade nickel ore,” Luhut said.

“We are now able to produce iron steel and carbon steel and by 2024 we will have the capability to build lithium battery because we can extract cobalt from low-grade nickel ore,” Luhut said.

“In Weda Bay industrial park, Central Halmahera [North Maluku], we are processing copper from Freeport mines to extract sulfuric acid, which will then go to Morowali [Central Sulawesi] or Karawang [West Java] -- where there will be a Hyundai electric car assembly plant and LG -- to produce lithium battery,” he said.

Luhut said Indonesia can become a key player in the global electric vehicle industry because all it needs is just “battery and motor”.

“We will become the second or third largest lithium battery producer in the world in 2027. Indonesia will become part of the global supply chain,” Luhut said.

Added Value

The government is making tremendous efforts to lift domestic industry to a new level, by sending young talents to foreign countries to learn, for instance, how to extract cobalt from nickel ore, Luhut said.

“Many don’t realize that during this challenging situation due to Covid-19, we enjoyed a surplus in international trade because of the iron steel export, which valued at $10 billion. Next year, the export value is targeted at $13 billion to 15 billion, and up to $35 billion by 2024,” he said.

“The current account deficit should no longer be an issue by 2024.”

Apart from nickel, Indonesia is also developing the downstream industry for bauxite in Bintan Island to begin production by January next year, he said.

Momentum

Satryo Soemantri Brodjonegoro, an advisor for Luhut, said Indonesia is gaining momentum in the EV industry and that President Joko Widodo has signed a decree on the acceleration of EV development.

“We shouldn’t let go of this momentum. EV technology is much simpler compared to combustion engine. In EV, it only needs battery, electric motor and computer,” Satryo said in the webinar.

“We must share a common vision here, that we will start producing EVs, otherwise we will be lagging behind other countries such as Vietnam.”

Satryo said there is no way the country can start the EV industry from scratch and South Korea’s Hyundai could likely become a partner as it plans to set up an assembly plant for electric vehicles in West Java.

“Hyundai will build a plant in Purwakarta. They can do that but there must be a scenario … that maybe within five years the entire components are built in Indonesia, including batteries,” he said.

“We cannot start from scratch, but we cannot let ourselves become merely an assembly plant or market either.”









 Indonesia’s Electric Vehicle Ambition Angers Japan: Minister


Indonesia mulls partnering with South Korea's Hyundai in developing lithium battery and electric vehicles.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia’s Electric Vehicle Ambition Angers Japan: Minister*
> 
> Jakarta. Indonesia is taking a huge leap into electric vehicle industry and has appealed for technological support from China and South Korea in an ambitious industrial program that apparently makes Japan unhappy, the chief investment minister has said.
> 
> The EV technology is much simpler than combustion engines because it only needs battery and motor, which Indonesia can develop by its own, according to Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, the coordinating minister for maritime affairs and investment.
> 
> “I’m one of the strongest supporters for the EV industry. Why? Because 96 percent of cars we are using now are made by Japan,” Luhut said in a recent webinar arranged the North Sumatran alumni of the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB). The webinar on Friday was uploaded to the alumni’s YouTube account.
> 
> “Pardon me, but to be honest we are now under Japan’s ‘technology colonialism’,” Luhut said.
> 
> Indonesia is ready to build the EV industry because it has the key material for the making of lithium battery and is approaching China and South Korea to develop the technology, Luhut said.
> 
> “Japan is angry with us. They asked why we didn’t consider developing hybrid cars first. And I was accused of being pro-China,” the retired army general said.
> 
> “Why should we go hybrid while we can directly develop electric vehicles?” he added.
> 
> Lithium Battery
> 
> Indonesia has the potential to become key player in the global lithium battery industry and shouldn’t end up as merely a market for electric vehicles, the minister said.
> 
> “The key is lithium battery and we have the world’s largest nickel ore reserves. Several years ago, we began to develop the downstream industry [for nickel] but we couldn’t do that alone. We didn’t have the full technological application so we engaged with China,” Luhut said.
> 
> “We are now able to produce iron steel and carbon steel and by 2024 we will have the capability to build lithium battery because we can extract cobalt from low-grade nickel ore,” Luhut said.
> 
> “We are now able to produce iron steel and carbon steel and by 2024 we will have the capability to build lithium battery because we can extract cobalt from low-grade nickel ore,” Luhut said.
> 
> “In Weda Bay industrial park, Central Halmahera [North Maluku], we are processing copper from Freeport mines to extract sulfuric acid, which will then go to Morowali [Central Sulawesi] or Karawang [West Java] -- where there will be a Hyundai electric car assembly plant and LG -- to produce lithium battery,” he said.
> 
> Luhut said Indonesia can become a key player in the global electric vehicle industry because all it needs is just “battery and motor”.
> 
> “We will become the second or third largest lithium battery producer in the world in 2027. Indonesia will become part of the global supply chain,” Luhut said.
> 
> Added Value
> 
> The government is making tremendous efforts to lift domestic industry to a new level, by sending young talents to foreign countries to learn, for instance, how to extract cobalt from nickel ore, Luhut said.
> 
> “Many don’t realize that during this challenging situation due to Covid-19, we enjoyed a surplus in international trade because of the iron steel export, which valued at $10 billion. Next year, the export value is targeted at $13 billion to 15 billion, and up to $35 billion by 2024,” he said.
> 
> “The current account deficit should no longer be an issue by 2024.”
> 
> Apart from nickel, Indonesia is also developing the downstream industry for bauxite in Bintan Island to begin production by January next year, he said.
> 
> Momentum
> 
> Satryo Soemantri Brodjonegoro, an advisor for Luhut, said Indonesia is gaining momentum in the EV industry and that President Joko Widodo has signed a decree on the acceleration of EV development.
> 
> “We shouldn’t let go of this momentum. EV technology is much simpler compared to combustion engine. In EV, it only needs battery, electric motor and computer,” Satryo said in the webinar.
> 
> “We must share a common vision here, that we will start producing EVs, otherwise we will be lagging behind other countries such as Vietnam.”
> 
> Satryo said there is no way the country can start the EV industry from scratch and South Korea’s Hyundai could likely become a partner as it plans to set up an assembly plant for electric vehicles in West Java.
> 
> “Hyundai will build a plant in Purwakarta. They can do that but there must be a scenario … that maybe within five years the entire components are built in Indonesia, including batteries,” he said.
> 
> “We cannot start from scratch, but we cannot let ourselves become merely an assembly plant or market either.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s Electric Vehicle Ambition Angers Japan: Minister
> 
> 
> Indonesia mulls partnering with South Korea's Hyundai in developing lithium battery and electric vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakartaglobe.id




Don't know why we got so many troublesome patriot, Prabowo, Luhut, Kivlan Zein, and so on. Remind me of General Sheppard character in Call of Duty

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Race is on for Indonesia’s untapped rare earths*

JAKARTA – Rare earth, the experts like to say, is neither rare nor is it earth. But given its use in everything from smartphones to high-tech aerospace and defense systems, a potential buried treasure from the past may soon become the next big thing in Indonesian mining.

Indonesia appears to have only modest proven amounts of the v valuable minerals, but much of what it does have is locked away in the rock waste, or tailings, left over from centuries of tin mining on the islands of Bangka and Belitung, south of Singapore.

Although preliminary studies show state-owned PT Tambang Timah’s tin sands contain 13 of the 17 chemical elements in the periodic table present in rare earths, it will take further investigation to determine whether it is present in commercial quantities.

If it is, that would make Indonesia a player in an industry that is fast becoming a new trade war flashpoint between the United States and China because of its strategic significance for numerous civilian and military technologies, including both laser and precision-guided missiles.

China currently controls 80% of the world’s trade in rare earths and could conceivably block US access in retaliation for any future Washington sanctions on Chinese-made goods. 

With proven reserves of 327,500 tons, Timah still produces about 30,000 tons of tin a year from an offshore-onshore concession covering 512,369 hectares; other private firms add 40,000 tons, making Indonesia the world’s largest tin producer.

Rare earths also occur in Aceh, Jambi and Riau’s Singkep Island and in West Kalimantan, where they are associated with rich deposits of bauxite, the feedstock for a US$695 million alumina smelter the Chinese are building north of Pontianak, the province capital.

Historically, most rare earths have been produced as by-products from tin, copper and gold mining, but were not considered worth processing and have invariably ended up in stockpiles, as is the case with Tambang Timah.

With the US distracted by internal problems, the only outside interest so far in Indonesia’s potential has inevitably come from China, which has 55 million tonnes of rare earth reserves, by far the largest in the world.

But in looking for investors elsewhere, such as the US and Australia, the government is anxious to develop domestic expertise in the complex seven-stage process of refining monazite and xenotime, the two minerals that house REE elements.

Where the US may have an edge over China is in handling radioactive thorium, which is released in the course of the processing and must be treated with extreme care, even if it doesn’t produce uranium’s dangerous gamma rays.

Laboratory results indicate Timah’s tailings contain significant quantities of neodymium and praseodymium, which in combination with iron and boron are used to produce high-power magnets for electric motors and military guidance and control systems.

Indonesia already possesses 80% of the minerals, rare earths included, needed to manufacture lithium batteries, part of the government’s policy of venturing into electric vehicles as a way of creating a future industrial base built around its vast natural resources.

Neodymium is responsible for most rare earth demand, with a market value of $11.3 billion in 2017. Demand is currently outstripping supply by about 2-3,000 tons a year, but that gap will widen as more lithium battery-powered electric vehicles appear on the world’s roads.

Future prospects depend on the government enacting policy and regulation and in initiating incentives for downstream and upstream industry, according to Fadli Rahman, co-author of a 2014 Colorado School of Mines paper on Indonesia’s rare earth potential.

“If the Indonesian government remains passive and unassertive to the viable options, the rare earths will merely remain rare to Indonesians for the foreseeable future,” said Rahman, now state oil company Pertamina’s youngest commissioner.

With estimated reserves of only 13 million tons, the US is waking up to the fact that China’s domination of the increasingly strategic material leaves it vulnerable.

At one point, neodymium was even on the Donald Trump administration’s list of tariffs it placed on Chinese imports in 2018 before it was quietly removed, an indication of how important it has become to the US economy.

Last year, China threatened to strengthen controls on rare earth exports to the US, one of the reasons why Washington recently formalized an existing partnership with Australia to develop new sources of critical minerals, including rare earth, cobalt and tungsten.

Australia, with 2.1 million tons, is one of a handful of countries possessing significant rare earth reserves. Others include Brazil (22 million tons), Russia (19 million), Vietnam (11 million) and India (3.1 million).

Vietnam, whose rare earth concentrations are along its northwestern border with China and the South China Sea coast, is reportedly keen on using two relatively common elements, cerium and lanthanum, to develop a clean energy capacity. 

The US began mining rare earth at southern California’s Mountain Pass mine in the 1960s, but since 2010 China has become the dominant player, producing 100,000 tons a year compared with the US output of 43,000 tons over the past two decades.

An open-pit mine close to the Nevada border known as Mountain Pass was recently saved from a second bankruptcy by MP Materials, a company owned by a Chicago hedge fund. It remains the only rare earth mining and processing facility in the US.

Most rare earth projects have proven to be uneconomic because of mining costs which can contribute 25-39% of the total expenditure for extracting from hard rock deposits. But Bangka-Belitung’s Monazite has the advantage of being in sand form and therefore does not require crushing and grinding.

In the end, thorium and how to deal with it remains a major impediment to the development of monazite deposits.

Indonesian nuclear advocate Bob Effendi, the local representative for American nuclear reactor design company ThorCon, asserts that safety concerns around the stockpiling of the radioactive waste is a “non-issue.”

But local geologists say it will need to be contained in stainless steel casks and stored in reinforced concrete buildings, possibly on a small uninhabited island, until such time as it is needed as fuel for a long-planned nuclear power station.

For decades now, part of the International Atomic Energy Agency’s (IAEA) mission has been to simply monitor the volume of monazite in Tambang Timah’s tailings, as it has done with similar mine waste around the world.

In the meantime, nuclear power remains on Indonesia’s agenda, initially set down in a 2007 long-term national development planning law that envisaged an operating plant by 2024.

In 2014, the Ministry of Mines and Energy regulation listed nuclear in the same category as other sources of renewable energy, but with the proviso that it should only be considered as a final option.

A second ministerial regulation in 2019 called for the drawing up of a concrete plan for the construction of a nuclear power station, followed by a presidential regulation earlier this year which listed it as a priority program for advanced studies.

Bangka-Belitung governor Erzaldi Rosman Djohan sent a letter to the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Resources and Investment on August 3 supporting the construction of the nuclear plant in the southern Sumatran province.

But the Indonesian citizenry may first have to get over their innate fear of nuclear power, which has so far stymied plans going back to the New Order era for a station to be built on the Muria Peninsula in heavily-populated Central Java.

A member of President Joko Widodo’s National Economic and Industry Committee (KEIN), Effendi argues that a thorium-fuelled plant is not only immune to meltdown but is cheaper to build and produces less waste.

The former oilman also challenges the widely-held perception that Indonesia has limitless sources of energy, noting that coal and gas reserves are not finite and claiming that solar and wind potential is only 15% of what it is claimed to be.

Indonesians are not alone in their fear of anything nuclear-related. In Malaysia, the government faces public opposition to the Lynas Corporation’s facility near Kuantan, which processes rare earth oxides shipped from its Mt Weld concentration plant in West Australia.

With more low-level radioactive waste piling up at the plant, and the issue heading for Malaysia’s High Court, Lynas has now been forced to move the cracking and leeching part of the process to the outback mining center of Kalgoorlie-Boulder.









Race is on for Indonesia’s untapped rare earths


JAKARTA – Rare earth, the experts like to say, is neither rare nor is it earth. But given its use in everything from smartphones to high-tech aerospace and defense systems, a potential buried…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*State spending in draft 2021 state budget increases Rp2.5 trillion*

4 hours ago 



Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati. ANTARA/twitter @KemenkeuRI/pri. (ANTARA/twitter @KemenkeuRI)


As we see it now, energy subsidy increased by Rp2.4 trillion and revenue sharing fund fell by Rp0.8 trillion
Jakarta (ANTARA) - The government raised the targeted state spending for 2021 by Rp2.5 trillion to Rp2,750 trillion, from the government-outlined target of Rp2,747.5 trillion in the draft 2021 state budget, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati stated.

"As we see it now, energy subsidy increased by Rp2.4 trillion and revenue sharing fund fell by Rp0.8 trillion," Indrawati noted during a working meeting with the House of Representatives' budget committee here on Friday.

The spending hike arose from additional energy subsidy for three-kilogram liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) canisters, totaling Rp2.4 trillion, and a decline in revenue-sharing fund worth Rp0.8 trillion as a result of a change in state revenues, she remarked.

"This is due to the additional volume of seven million to 7.5 million metric tons," he expounded.

The minister remarked that the central government's spending rose Rp3.3 trillion to Rp1,954.5 trillion, from Rp1,951.3 trillion earlier in the draft 2021 state budget.

The central government's spending comprises spending of ministries and institutions reaching Rp1,029.9 trillion and non-ministerial government institutions' spending amounting to Rp924.7 trillion.

The non-ministerial government institutions' spending represents a Rp3.3-trillion increase, from Rp921.4 trillion earlier.

The amount of funds transferred to regions and village funds (TKDD) fell Rp0.8 trillion to Rp795.5 trillion, from Rp796.3 trillion earlier in the draft 2021 state budget.

The shortfall results from a decline in the amount of funds transferred to regions, from Rp724.3 trillion to Rp723.5 trillion, while the amount of village funds remains unchanged at Rp72 trillion.

*Related news: Government slashes 2021 state revenue target by Rp32.7 trillion
Related news: Village funding in 2021 Draft State Budget reaches Rp72 trillion
Related news: 2021 draft budget falls short on lifting purchasing power: Indef* 


Reporter: Astrid Faidlatul H/Suharto
Editor: Sri Haryati
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









State spending in draft 2021 state budget increases Rp2.5 trillion - ANTARA News


The government raised the targeted state spending for 2021 by Rp2.5 trillion to Rp2,750 trillion, from the government-outlined target of Rp2,747.5 trillion in ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*COVID-19: Merah Putih vaccine development reaches 50 percent, govt claims *​
Nina Loasana 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Thu, September 10, 2020 / 07:48 am






Researchers works in a research laboratory at PT Bio Farma in Bandung, West Java on Aug. 12. (Antara/Dhemas Reviyanto)

The government claims that the development of a local COVID-19 candidate vaccine has reached 50 percent and will be ready for human clinical trials early next year.

A national consortium led by the Research and Technology Ministry is currently developing the “Merah Putih” vaccine, named after the nation’s iconic red-and-white flag. “We aim to finish the animal testing process by the end of this year,” Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said during an online press briefing on Wednesday.

He added that the Eijkman Institute for Molecular Biology, which had been appointed to spearhead the vaccine development, sought to hand over the finished vaccine seed to state pharmaceutical holding company PT Bio Farma for clinical trials starting January next year.

“After the clinical trials are finished and the Food and Drug Monitoring Agency [BPOM] declares it safe, PT Bio Farma will start the mass production at the end of 2021,” the minister went on to say.

Experts Bambang said the country would need at least 540 million doses of vaccine for 270 million Indonesian citizens. Initial studies showed that each person would need at least two shots of the vaccine to be immune to the coronavirus. The national consortium has opened opportunities for at least three private pharmaceutical companies to manufacture the vaccine in order to secure supply.

“However, they still need to obtain permits from the BPOM and prepare lines of production specifically designated for the Merah Putih vaccine,” said Bambang. President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo established a national team to accelerate the development of the vaccine as well as to improve the country’s resilience in responding to the outbreak. While Jokowi is set to oversee the team, Coordinating Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto has been appointed to chair the team's steering committee.

Meanwhile, Bambang was placed in charge of the development of a potential vaccine, with the assistance of Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto and State-Owned Enterprises Minister Erick Thohir.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "COVID-19: Merah Putih vaccine development reaches 50 percent, govt claims". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...velopment-reaches-50-percent-govt-claims.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios


----------



## Indos

*LIPI Develops Covid-19 Diagnostic Tool that Works Faster *

BY :YUDHA BASKORO SEPTEMBER 01, 2020 



A researcher tests coronavirus diagnostic kit called Qirani-19 at the Indonesian Institute of Science (LIPI) laboratory, in Serpong, Banten on August 31, 2020. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)​ 

*Banten. *The Indonesian Institute of Science (LIPI) is developing a detection kit for coronavirus it claims has the accuracy level of the polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test, the most common method to diagnose Covid-19. 

The institute said on Monday the diagnostic tool, called “Qirani-19”, can deliver result in less than one hour in a simpler, more sensitive and more efficient method than the PCR test.

It applies the reverse transcription loop‐mediated isothermal amplification (RT‐LAMP) -- a molecular-based detection technique -- to test a throat swab sample and the result is shown by a change in color of the mixture inside the tube. 

LIPI is not the first to develop this method. In April, a group of Chinese scientists published an article on the use of RT-LAMP method to diagnose coronavirus with colorimetric and fluorescent readings.

Apart from the coronavirus diagnostic tool, LIPI’s laboratory in Serpong, Banten, is also developing air purification machine to get rid of airborne bacteria and coronavirus in a room.

The air purifier is jointly developed by LIPI's Metallurgy and Materials Research Center, tech company Nanobubble Karya Indonesia and the Jakarta Regional Research Council.

The inventor, Professor Nurul Taufiqu Rochman, said the box-shaped machine is designed to prevent the spread of airborne bacteria and viruses and has the potential to neutralize the novel coronavirus during closed-door gatherings. The technology can be applied in offices, hospital wards and isolation rooms.





A LIPI researcher uses pipette to drop synthetic gen of coronavirus to get reaction of the diagnostic mixture called Qirani-19. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



 
Two LIPI researchers examine data on a computer screen. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro) 





A researcher observes the mixture in Qirani-19 tubes, a diagnostic tool for coronavirus being developed by LIPI. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro) 





Boxes of coronavirus diagnostic kit called Qirani-19 are seen at the LIPI laboratory, in Serpong, Banten. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)





A researcher shows the design of the air purifier machine on his computer screen at LIPI's Metallurgy and Materials Research Center in Serpong, Banten. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro) 





Nurul Taufiqu Rochman, the inventor of the air purifier machine, poses with his machine at LIPI's Metallurgy and Materials Research Center in Serpong, Banten. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)









LIPI Develops Covid-19 Diagnostic Tool that Works Faster


LIPI claims the diagnostic tool can deliver results in less than an hour.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Nike

*Kemenperin lepas ekspor 1.200 ton baja ke Pakistan*
Senin, 14 September 2020 19:41 WIB





Kebijakan-kebijakan tersebut dirumuskan dengan maksud memberikan jaminan dan kesempatan bagi industri nasional, khususnya industri baja, agar dapat bersaing di pasar domestik maupun ekspor
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Kementerian Perindustrian melepas ekspor 1.200 ton baja produksi PT Tatametal Lestari ke Pakistan, yang menunjukkan industri baja di Tanah Air tetap bergairah di tengah pandemi COVID-19.

"Kami sangat mengapresiasi PT Tatametal Lestari sebagai salah satu produsen baja nasional yang di tengah pandemi tetap dapat melakukan ekspor," kata Direktur Jenderal Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi, dan Elektronika (ILMATE) Kementerian Perindustrian Taufiek Bawazier lewat keterangan resmi diterima di Jakarta, Senin.

Taufiek mengungkapkan pemerintah terus berupaya meningkatkan pertumbuhan industri baja nasional dengan mendorong terciptanya iklim usaha industri yang kondusif dan kompetitif.

Hal tersebut diharapkan dapat meningkatkan utilisasi serta kemampuan inovatif pada sektor tersebut.

Untuk itu, lanjut Taufiek, pemerintah telah mengeluarkan berbagai regulasi, antara lain regulasi impor baja berdasar supply dan demand, fasilitasi harga gas bumi bagi sektor industri sebesar enam dolar AS/MMBTU guna menekan biaya produksi, dan izin operasional mobilitas dan kegiatan industri (IOMKI) yang memberikan jaminan bagi industri untuk dapat tetap beroperasi dengan protokol kesehatan ketat sesuai disarankan pemerintah.

"Kebijakan-kebijakan tersebut dirumuskan dengan maksud memberikan jaminan dan kesempatan bagi industri nasional, khususnya industri baja, agar dapat bersaing di pasar domestik maupun ekspor," tegasnya.

Ia menjelaskan dalam mendongkrak kinerja industri baja, pemerintah juga terus mengupayakan peningkatan demand di pasar domestik, salah satunya dengan mendorong bahan baku baja dalam negeri untuk mendukung proyek strategis nasional atau konstruksi nasional yang sedang digalakkan pemerintah.

Dalam hal ini, pemerintah turut menggandeng Kamar Dagang dan Industri Indonesia (Kadin) dan Gabungan Pelaksana Konstruksi Nasional Indonesia (Gapensi).

"Demand terbesar produk baja adalah dari konstruksi yang menyerap sekitar 51 persen dari produksi dalam negeri, sehingga pabrik-pabrik baja dalam negeri bisa dibangkitkan utilitasnya," papar Taufiek.

Taufiek menambahkan pada triwulan II tahun ini, industri logam dasar tumbuh 2,76 persen dan memberikan kontribusi signifikan bagi pertumbuhan ekonomi Tanah Air.

"Pertumbuhan industri dapat meningkatkan utilitas, dan diharapkan juga bisa memberikan multiplier effect yang bagus buat daerah-daerah. Di sini pemerintah dan semua stakeholder berperan agar industri bisa memberikan produktivitas yang tinggi," terangnya.

Sejak masa pandemi berlangsung, pada Maret hingga April 2020, PT Tata Metal Lestari terus melakukan ekspor secara reguler ke beberapa negara tujuan.

Pada kesempatan kali ini, PT Tata Metal melakukan ekspor ke destinasi baru, yakni Pakistan dan Thailand dengan perkiraan volume sebesar 1.200 ton.

Perusahaan tersebut memproduksi baja lapis zinc aluminium, antara lain dengan merek Nexalume dan baja ringan TASO.

Sebelumnya, perusahaan tersebut telah mengekspor 100 kontainer baja aluminium dengan tujuan ke sejumlah negara, antara lain Australia, Thailand, dan Amerika Latin pada Agustus lalu.

*Baca juga: Kemenperin pacu Industri baja untuk dongkrak ekspor
Baca juga: Produsen baja nasional konsisten ekspansi bisnis di tengah pandemi
Baca juga: Pelaku industri baja sambut Kemenperin perbanyak SNI wajib*

Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editor: Kelik Dewanto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020








Kemenperin lepas ekspor 1.200 ton baja ke Pakistan


Kementerian Perindustrian melepas ekspor 1.200 ton baja produksi PT Tatametal Lestari ke Pakistan, yang menunjukkan industri baja di Tanah Air tetap bergairah ...




m.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Logam42 said:


> Wonder what's wrong with India? You'd think that due to their longer and harsher lockdown they'll have an even more booming growth in e-commerce than us


Many years ago Ive been informed that goods distribution has been a nightmare in some area. Imagine driving truck full of TV from West Java to Central Java and being stopped at the province border for inspection/tax/etc. I dont know how they are doing right now under Moody but looking back I think it might be the logistic and transportation nightmare between province/area.

Ours is flying perhaps due to good ground infrastructure now that we have Pantura tol. I just got my self a new Adidas shoe for a bargain and it only takes abit more then 24 hours from bandung to Jakarta. I bet majority of that online trade came from Java. Anyway that shoe I bought turned out terlalu pas!!!! One thing I hate about buying things online is ga bisa nyoba!! 

Oh one last thing, there was a study years ago that Indonesia middle class will surpass the India in terms numbers/purchasing power. Not sure if its true today, but I remember it because it was part of the information before making business decission back then. Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia begins food estate program in North Sumatra to spur economy *​
Apriadi Gunawan 

The Jakarta Post

Humbang Hasundutan, North Sumatra / Mon, September 14, 2020 / 01:35 pm





Field work: Farmers use tractors to plow rice fields in Belanti village, Central Kalimantan, on Sept. 4. Agriculture is among sectors that has grown during the COVID-19 pandemic. (Antara/Makna Zaezar)


The government is set to develop 30,000 hectares into farmland in Humbang Hasundutan regency, North Sumatra by next month as the Agriculture Ministry commences its food estate program to spur the local economy. The first phase of the program will make use of 1,000 ha for potatoes, shallots and garlic, Agriculture Minister Syahrul Yasin Limpo said. “The food estate program we’re developing is the first of its kind in Indonesia. 

However, it will not be limited to North Sumatra. This is the pilot project,” he said during a visit to Ria Ria village in the regency on Friday. If the pilot project succeeds, regions with similar land characteristics will be included in the program, Syahrul said. “We can expect good results if capital intervention also follows. Residents must be empowered through each hectare that is being developed,” he said. 

Syahrul also said the agriculture sector had recorded 22 percent growth during the pandemic. He cited that based on ministry records, the export of horticulture products in August had reached Rp 22 trillion (US$ 1.4 billion) and a total of Rp 225 trillion from January to August. 

The food estate program in North Sumatra, Syahrul added, aimed to improve the province’s economy through agriculture and enhance the country’s resilience in food security. North Sumatra’s deputy governor, Musa Rajekshah, welcomed the program, saying that the administration supported the program. 

“We are grateful to see spacious land used for state and residents’ interests, especially for Humbang Hasundutan regency,” he said during the visit. Humbang Hasundutan Regent Dosmar Banjarnahor expressed the same optimism. 

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo previously ordered the Public Works and Housing Ministry to expand the government’s food estate program by developing 165,000 ha in Pulang Pisau regency, Central Kalimantan, into farmland. The program seeks to address the government’s concerns about a looming food crisis as a consequence of the COVID-19 pandemic, heeding an earlier warning from the Food and Agriculture Organization. (trn)

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Indonesia begins food estate program in North Sumatra to spur economy ". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...program-in-north-sumatra-to-spur-economy.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Anyway that shoe I bought turned out terlalu pas!!!! One thing I hate about buying things online is ga bisa nyoba!!



That is the main reason why I do my best to avoid buying anything online, unless there isn't any viable option. My primary concern is mostly on whether or not the item is legit, or IF they are legit whether or not the item is the same as was advertized (this most applicable to electronics)


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Adhi Karya secures Rp4.7 trillion in new contracts in August*
15th Sep 2020 16:46





Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned construction firm PT Adhi Karya (Persero) Tbk booked new contracts worth Rp4.7 trillion, excluding tax, in August, up 18 percent, from Rp4 trillion, not including tax, a month earlier.

The new contracts in August brought the company's order book value to Rp35.2 trillion, excluding tax, Adhi Karya Corporate Secretary Parwanto Noegroho noted in a written statement released on Tuesday.

The new contracts in August 2020 were mostly derived from the Trans Eastern Sumatra Highway project worth Rp439.6 billion, he stated.

As per business lines, 89 percent of the new contracts in August came from construction and energy, 10 percent from property, while the rest from other business lines, he noted.

In accordance with the types of jobs, building projects contributed 38 percent; Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), 33 percent; roads and bridges, five percent; and other infrastructure projects, including dams, airports and engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) projects being 24 percent of the new contracts.

Meanwhile, based on the segmentation of ownership, the realization of new contracts from the government reached 68 percent; state-owned companies, 22 percent; and private sector, 10 percent.

PT Adhi Karya had earlier outlined a target of booking new contracts worth Rp55 trillion for this year. However, it slashed the target owing to the COVID-19 pandemic that also compelled other state-owned construction companies, including PT Wijaya Karya (Persero) Tbk (WIKA), PT Pembangunan Perumahan (Persero) Tbk (PTPP), and PT Waskita Karya (Persero) Tbk (WSKT), to follow suit.

*Related news: Construction of Labuan Bajo logistics terminal to conclude in December
Related news: Construction of roads near Indonesia-Malaysia border to continue: govt
Related news: Jokowi adjudges YIA construction practice as best in Indonesia*
Translated by: Ade irma Junida/Suharto
Editor: Sri Haryati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's trade balance in August posts US$2.33 billion surplus: BPS*

6 hours ago 



The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) Head Suhariyanto.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) revealed that Indonesia's trade balance in August 2020 experienced a surplus of US$2.33 billion, with an export value of $13.16 billion and imports at $10.74 billion.

"This surplus is still much higher than the trade balance position in August 2019, which during that time was a surplus of US$92.6 million. Hence, we are optimistic that in future, the economy would improve, our surplus would increase, and the economy would recover,” Head of BPS Suhariyanto stated at a press conference broadcast virtually in Jakarta, Tuesday.

Suhariyanto explained that in August 220, Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus with several countries, of $1 billion with the United States, with clothing and accessories products, both knitted and non-knitted, as well as machines and electrical equipment.

Moreover, a $451-million trade surplus was recorded with the Philippines in vehicle products and parts as well as processed food products.

Furthermore, Indonesia posted a trade balance surplus of $425 million with India in products of mineral fuels, vegetable animal fats, and organic chemicals.

However, Indonesia is still recording a trade deficit with several countries, including a deficit of $893.6 million with China, $158.4 million deficit with Brazil, and a deficit of $116.7 million with Hong Kong.

Thus, Indonesia’s cumulative trade balance during the January-August 2020 period experienced a surplus of $11.05 billion, much higher than the corresponding period last year, with a deficit of $2.04 billion.

Indonesia earlier posted a trade surplus of $3.26 billion in July 2020, as exports improved to $13.73 billion and imports slowed to $10.47 billion, according to the Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS).

"The surplus is higher as compared to that in June 2020 and jumped as compared to July 2019 when we experienced a deficit of $0.28 billion," BPS Head Suhariyanto noted.

Suhariyanto pointed out that Indonesian exports in July 2020 had touched $13.73 billion, or rose 14.33 percent, as compared to June 2020 and dropped 9.90 percent from that in July 2019. *Related news: Indonesia posts US$3.26 billion trade surplus for July 2020
Related news: Indonesia records US$1.27 billion trade surplus in June 2020
Related news: Indonesia posts US$2.1 billion trade surplus in May 2020*

EDITED BY INE 


Reporter: Sella P, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Indonesia's trade balance in August posts US$2.33 billion surplus: BPS - ANTARA News


The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) revealed that Indonesia's trade balance in August 2020 experienced a surplus of US$2.33 billion, with an export value ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*Waskita Karya bags contracts for three irrigation projects*

3 hours ago 



Way Sekampung Dam project in Pringsewu District, Lampung. ANTARA/HO-Waskita

Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned construction firm PT Waskita Karya (Persero) Tbk won contracts to build three irrigation infrastructure-oriented projects of the Way Sekampung Dam Package IV in Lampung, Jragung Dam Package I in Demak, Central Java, and Jambi B2 sewerage construction.

In a statement here on Tuesday, Senior Vice President Corporate Secretary of PT Waskita Karya Shastia Hadiarti pegged the value of the three projects at Rp1.08 trillion.

"Contract for construction of the Way Sekampung Dam Package 4 was signed, while it was announced that Waskita had won the contract for construction of the Jragung Dam and Jambi Sewerage," she stated.

With the three projects, the company's new contracts are valued at a total of Rp9.6 trillion, including some major infrastructure projects of the Ciawi-Sukabumi toll road section 3 and 4, Pasuruan-Probolinggo toll road section 4, Rentang irrigation network, Jakarta beach sheathing, and modern rice milling plant (MRMP) in Subang, West Java.

Contract for construction of the Way Sekampung Dam Package IV was inked on September 9, 2020, in Bandar Lampung.

Hadiarti highlighted that the company was working on the Way Sekampung Package II projected for completion by the end of 2020, and as of August, the project had reached 92-percent completion.

In addition to the Way Sekampung Dam, the company has worked on nine other dams across the country: Bener, Jlantah, Karian, Tapin, Rukoh, Leuwikeris, Temef, Marga Tiga, and Tiga Dihaji.

"We ensure that construction of the dams will run on target and adhere to the health protocols," she added. *Related news: Waskita Karya bags WSO award on occupational health and safety
Related news: Waskita plans to issue US$210 million in global bonds*

EDITED BY INE




Reporter: Royke Sinaga, Sri Haryati
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Waskita Karya bags contracts for three irrigation projects - ANTARA News


State-owned construction firm PT Waskita Karya (Persero) Tbk won contracts to build three irrigation infrastructure-oriented projects of the Way ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

small scale of Bicycle manufacturing had been thriving during Pandemic





Nova Pamungkas merakit sepeda jenis "city bike" di bengkel Swaspeda miliknya di Gondomanan, Yogyakarta, Sabtu (12/9/2020). Sepeda jenis "city bike" bergaya klasik karya Nova Pamungkas tersebut mampu memproduksi frameset sebanyak 10-12 buah per bulannya dengan harga jual Rp3 juta dan antrean pemesanannya hingga Juni 2021. ANTARA FOTO/Hendra Nurdiyansyah/hp. 





Nova Pamungkas merakit sepeda jenis "city bikeÓ, di bengkel Swaspeda miliknya di Gondomanan, Yogyakarta, Sabtu (12/9/2020). Sepeda jenis "city bike" bergaya klasik karya Nova Pamungkas tersebut mampu memproduksi frameset sebanyak 10-12 buah per bulannya dengan harga jual Rp.3 juta dan antrean pemesanannya hingga Juni 2021. ANTARA FOTO/Hendra Nurdiyansyah/hp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

and this one is major player in bike manufacturing in Indonesia, Polygon


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> and this one is major player in bike manufacturing in Indonesia, Polygon


Too bad most of their precission parts were still imported though . We had to acknowledge that precission CNC machination were not yet spread out as it was supposed to be ( relative to our level of manufacturing prowess that is ) . Most of the SME was still " allergic " for it . And yess ,money was also the second reason


----------



## Nike

nice to see one innovate even for culinary stuff, he should get a patent rights from it


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Too bad most of their precission parts were still imported though . We had to acknowledge that precission CNC machination were not yet spread out as it was supposed to be ( relative to our level of manufacturing prowess that is ) . Most of the SME was still " allergic " for it . And yess ,money was also the second reason



i am curious though, in Germany and Japan most of CNC maker and parts maker actually medium enterprises. Indonesia government should emulate policy to promote mechanization in production units among small and medium companies this way we can attract more investment for foreign companies and talents to set up CNC manufacturing units here. This way should be accompanied by forced order for SOE like LEN industry, Barata and Bima Bosma Indra to produce CNC mills and other numerical units machine production tools to be used at least by Government owned Entrepise like PT PAL, PT PINDAD, PT KAI (repairing units), GMF, Pelita Air Service maintenance center, PT INTI, PT INKA and so on.


----------



## Nike

good educational video, water wheel had been used for long in Indonesia. Mostly to irigate terasering rice field in mountain area


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> i am curious though, in Germany and Japan most of CNC maker and parts maker actually medium enterprises. Indonesia government should emulate policy to promote mechanization in production units among small and medium companies this way we can attract more investment for foreign companies and talents to set up CNC manufacturing units here. This way should be accompanied by forced order for SOE like LEN industry, Barata and Bima Bosma Indra to produce CNC mills and other numerical units machine production tools to be used at least by Government owned Entrepise like PT PAL, PT PINDAD, PT KAI (repairing units), GMF, Pelita Air Service maintenance center, PT INTI, PT INKA and so on.


To be honest , this is purely my conjucture by no mean it was a proffesional one . In my knowledge the only " local " private companies that have the technical know how and capability on making CNC mills and machinery below 6 axis in house were only the BUKAKA ... While i've lost my faith for the SOE one . Unless mosse/silmy could transform Pindad and BBI corporate mentality to the core and beyond.
While the medium ?? What would you expect from a company that most of it were rise and propagates from a mercantility sense/base not a technicality one ?? Until we have level up in technicality grade's sense our journey on Industry 4.0 were bound to be rough and hard . Manageable but tough 

Believe me ...we are still lacking in the basic of industrial cultures and i still haven't see a proper remedial action taken by our government or educational institutes to tackle this chronic issues 
And don't ever dream asking other country or nation to share their recipes and skills in miniaturizing . Precission machining and tooling were always a bigger power closed guarded secret . Ask the chinese why they haven't succeded as yet in their processing chips and jet engines endeavour despite billion after billion of $$ R n D funds they've been pouring .... Lacking the proper tooling and know how to take their step unto the higher ladder is they do .. 
And that's too the sole Taiwan's insurance card for independence 

😁😁


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> To be honest , this is purely my conjucture by no mean it was a proffesional one . In my knowledge the only " local " private companies that have the technical know how and capability on making CNC mills and machinery below 6 axis in house were only the BUKAKA ... While i've lost my faith for the SOE one . Unless mosse/silmy could transform Pindad and BBI corporate mentality to the core and beyond.
> While the medium ?? What would you expect from a company that most of it were rise and propagates from a mercantility sense/base not a technicality one ?? Until we have level up in technicality grade's sense our journey on Industry 4.0 were bound to be rough and hard . Manageable but tough
> 
> Believe me ...we are still lacking in the basic of industrial cultures and i still haven't see a proper remedial action taken by our government or educational institutes to tackle this chronic issues
> And don't ever dream asking other country or nation to share their recipes and skills in miniaturizing . Precission machining and tooling were always a bigger power closed guarded secret . Ask the chinese why they haven't succeded as yet in their processing chips and jet engines endeavour despite billion after billion of $$ R n D funds they've been pouring .... Lacking the proper tooling and know how to take their step unto the higher ladder is they do ..
> And that's too the sole Taiwan's insurance card for independence
> 
> 😁😁



Our society is reflect that matter aptly, with most children chose Social science class over engineering and natural science object class (including me). That's why our educational curicullum should be geared toward science and engineering technology. Meanwhile country like Japan, South Korea, USA, Germany and China had long geared their education toward such science and engineering technology


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Our society is reflect that matter aptly, with most children chose Social science class over engineering and natural science object class (including me). That's why our educational curicullum should be geared toward science and engineering technology. Meanwhile country like Japan, South Korea, USA, Germany and China had long geared their education toward such science and engineering technology


Yupp , you summed it up more eloquently than i've ever could.... A catch 2-2 isn't ?? 😁😁

But , like mang uton the wise tahu bulat seller once said to me ....
life will find a way ..
Whatever will be ... Will be lah ..

Time to hit the bed ..... 

Glory to our kapal api sachet + Djisamsoe .. ☕☕


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> Our society is reflect that matter aptly, with most children chose Social science class over engineering and natural science object class (including me). That's why our educational curicullum should be geared toward science and engineering technology. Meanwhile country like Japan, South Korea, USA, Germany and China had long geared their education toward such science and engineering technology



Not really, Indonesia has 200k STEM graduates each year according to a survey in 2017. Sure that is still lacking compared to China’s 4 millions but that is not small either if we compare them on percentage basis. However, while China can absorb those graduates, Indonesia cannot fully absorb them. So you have somebody with an engineering degree working as cashier or teller at a bank instead of designing and maintaining machines.

Part of the main reason is because investments in industry in Indonesia is still geared towards quick job creation. So the lesser the factory is automated, the better. Padat karya is the key word here. This is exacerbated by the high reproduction rate in Indonesia which ensures the supply of cheap labor for 1 or 2 generations to come. Government is forced to always focused on type of industries that can quickly employ people and normally those industries are heavy industries and simple tech industries. China invests so much in robot and precision machine because they are already facing Labor shortages. We havent. 

Anyway, if theres any subjects at Uni I would like to erase it is religious studies, gender and philosophy. Useless and irrelevant as academic subject since nothing about them is academical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Not really, Indonesia has 200k STEM graduates each year according to a survey in 2017. Sure that is still lacking compared to China’s 4 millions but that is not small either if we compare them on percentage basis. However, while China can absorb those graduates, Indonesia cannot fully absorb them. So you have somebody with an engineering degree working as cashier or teller at a bank instead of designing and maintaining machines.
> 
> Part of the main reason is because investments in industry in Indonesia is still geared towards quick job creation. So the lesser the factory is automated, the better. Padat karya is the key word here. This is exacerbated by the high reproduction rate in Indonesia which ensures the supply of cheap labor for 1 or 2 generations to come. Government is forced to always focused on type of industries that can quickly employ people and normally those industries are heavy industries and simple tech industries. China invests so much in robot and precision machine because they are already facing Labor shortages. We havent.
> 
> Anyway, if theres any subjects at Uni I would like to erase it is religious studies, gender and philosophy. Useless and irrelevant as academic subject since nothing about them is academical.



philosophy is still relevant though, and why people still learn over them is need another study and wisdom though. Ok you will take more roundabout answer and question when asking a student of philosophy class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

nufix said:


> Not really, Indonesia has 200k STEM graduates each year according to a survey in 2017. Sure that is still lacking compared to China’s 4 millions but that is not small either if we compare them on percentage basis. However, while China can absorb those graduates, Indonesia cannot fully absorb them. So you have somebody with an engineering degree working as cashier or teller at a bank instead of designing and maintaining machines.
> 
> Part of the main reason is because investments in industry in Indonesia is still geared towards quick job creation. So the lesser the factory is automated, the better. Padat karya is the key word here. This is exacerbated by the high reproduction rate in Indonesia which ensures the supply of cheap labor for 1 or 2 generations to come. Government is forced to always focused on type of industries that can quickly employ people and normally those industries are heavy industries and simple tech industries. China invests so much in robot and precision machine because they are already facing Labor shortages. We havent.
> 
> Anyway, if theres any subjects at Uni I would like to erase it is religious studies, gender and philosophy. Useless and irrelevant as academic subject since nothing about them is academical.


The key word here is quantity doesn't always equal with quality . I'm sorry to burst your optimistic view . Trust me it break my heart too you know cause i've seen and tasted enough in the field 
But , out of 10 fresh graduates from tech at most were only 2 that it wasn't pure wastage for the company salary . It got much worst during these last 5 year . They got so stuck in theory yet zero knowledge/experience on real application in the field that's very disheartening to see some S1 grad had to be oriented by the high schooler operator graduates for atleast 2-6 month until some semblance of working order could be expected and strata could be reversed as it should be . 
It's so frustating and infuriating at times ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> philosophy is still relevant though, and why people still learn over them is need another study and wisdom though. Ok you will take more roundabout answer and question when asking a student of philosophy class



Those subjects are great if they are applied to other subjects. In economics, we learnt about business ethics which have its roots in philosophy and religion. The same way with ethics in medical studies. But those subjects on their own? Academic rhymes with empiricism, can you really make those subjects empirical without tying them to other subjects? No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Ravager said:


> The key word here is quantity doesn't always equal with quality . I'm sorry to burst your optimistic view . Trust me it break my heart too you know cause i've seen and tasted enough in the field
> But , out of 10 fresh graduates from tech at most were only 2 that it wasn't pure wastage for the company salary . It got much worst during these last 5 year . They got so stuck in theory yet zero knowledge/experience on real application in the field that's very disheartening to see some S1 grad had to be oriented by the high schooler operator graduates for atleast 2-6 month until some semblance of working order could be expected and strata could be reversed as it should be .
> It's so frustating and infuriating at times ...



Well I didnt say those 200k graduates are all of the same quality. The quality is one other thing. I went to Indonesia in 2016 and stayed there for about 4 months to help setting up a business operation for a german company investing in Indonesia.

One striking difference between graduates of Indonesian univs and German unis is the close relationship between industries and academic world. At least for 1 semester, students of german universities and Fachhochschule are required to intern at a company. They have specific subjects and assignments. For master students, your pre-thesis projects should be done in cooperation with a company or research institution.

So, graduates of german univs and technical/economics schools already have around 1 year (bachelor) or even 2 years (master) of professional experiences by the time of completion.


----------



## Logam42

nufix said:


> Well I didnt say those 200k graduates are all of the same quality. The quality is one other thing. I went to Indonesia in 2016 and stayed there for about 4 months to help setting up a business operation for a german company investing in Indonesia.
> 
> One striking difference between graduates of Indonesian univs and German unis is the close relationship between industries and academic world. At least for 1 semester, students of german universities and Fachhochschule are required to intern at a company. They have specific subjects and assignments. For master students, your pre-thesis projects should be done in cooperation with a company or research institution.
> 
> So, graduates of german univs and technical/economics schools already have around 1 year (bachelor) or even 2 years (master) of professional experiences by the time of completion.


Yeah, this is one of the things NM was trying to tackle with his Kampus Merdeka education reform. Not enough uni linked internships in Indo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Anyway, if theres any subjects at Uni I would like to erase it is religious studies, gender and philosophy. Useless and irrelevant as academic subject since nothing about them is academical.



If you erase religious studies from university, it will lead the Islamic preacher to come directly from madrasah that is used to remembering than developing their critical thinking in interpreting Quran and Hadith. I can say there will be more religious fanatics that will fill our religious preacher. I bet you dont want it, do you ??

Learning religion in university is very essential as the knowledge is so vast and diverse, it is not simple as you may think, this is why there is master and even doctoral degree in Islamic study.


----------



## nufix

Logam42 said:


> Yeah, this is one of the things NM was trying to tackle with his Kampus Merdeka education reform. Not enough uni linked internships in Indo.



Yes, sadly his reform effort must face the reality of our education cultures which are dominated by people/groups who feel that education exclusively belongs to them. What you get is a curricula that is focused on stuffing knowledge as much as possible without the freedom to test it out in the process.

Anyway, me and the company decided to go with SMK and D3 graduates with options to pursue career advancement trainings in Indonesia or even in Germany if they prove themselves worthy. Best decision ever!


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> If you erase religious studies from university, it will lead the Islamic preacher to come directly from madrasah that is used to remembering than developing their critical thinking in interpreting Quran and Hadith. I can say there will be more religious fanatics that will fill our religious preacher. I bet you dont want it, do you ??
> 
> Learning religion in university is very essential as the knowledge is so vast and diverse, it is not simple as you may think, this is why there is master and even doctoral degree in Islamic study.



Well if a religion can drive a society to be radical, that is more of a question for the religious people themselves. If religion can drive you to be radical, maybe you are the problem. 

I oppose the idea of having religious studies at University because they are not empirical in their own nature. They are BELIEFS, it is based on faith. Sure, I am perfectly fine if religious studies are taught, but not as a university subject. As I said, university is based on empiricism. Sure, religious teaching can be made empirical, but only when it is applied to other subjects. There are reasons why subjects that are ngawang ngawang like gender studies are being frowned upon in industrialized society as a mere of waste of taxpayers money. The reasons are mostly the same.


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> If you erase religious studies from university, it will lead the Islamic preacher to come directly from madrasah that is used to remembering than developing their critical thinking in interpreting Quran and Hadith. I can say there will be more religious fanatics that will fill our religious preacher. I bet you dont want it, do you ??
> 
> Learning religion in university is very essential as the knowledge is so vast and diverse, it is not simple as you may think, this is why there is master and even doctoral degree in Islamic study.



To add in on this religion in uni debate.

Personally, I agree with @Indos. Religion & philosophy (especially pancasila philosophy) should still be taught in uni, including as an academic subject. While I understand it is easy to dismiss religious study as merely dogma and rote memorization, in truth religious studies are deeply academical, hence why clerics and ulema of old were considered 'scholars'. Fiqh, or the study of religious law, is not a matter to be taken lightly. It is a body of study (A 'science') that requires disciplined and extended study and thought to master. It is as deserving of being in a university as Philosophy, Languages, and History.

We already have what you are advocating: Polytechnics. Modern universities have always had a broader scope than the purely technical.

On other reasons why I want religious studies to stay:

The reason why moderate Islam has had such staying power is because both Muhammadiyyah and NU are deeply invested in education. While I have my misgivings about some of their... methods, it can't be denied that Muhammadiyyah and NU have made education much more accessible for many, especially in the periphery. Unlike the catholic church in the Phillippines, they are a force dedicated to improving access to education for all Indonesians.

Furthermore, cutting religious studies out of Uni will just ensure that the other 'side' will have a monopoly on knowledge on Islam. Worse, those taking religious studies will also be isolated from all other academic pursuits. This will segregate our society leading it to social upheaval. A friend of mine once told me is that from what he sees, the unfaithful are becoming less faithful, the faithful become more. Looking at America now, wherein faith has become totally cut off from any rationality whatsoever gives me the chills.



nufix said:


> Yes, sadly his reform effort must face the reality of our education cultures which are dominated by people/groups who feel that education exclusively belongs to them. What you get is a curricula that is focused on stuffing knowledge as much as possible without the freedom to test it out in the process.
> 
> Anyway, me and the company decided to go with SMK and D3 graduates with options to pursue career advancement trainings in Indonesia or even in Germany if they prove themselves worthy. Best decision ever!



Reforms aren't easy. Furthermore, Nadiem isn't a bureaucrat so he's bound to make mistakes at first. I remember back when Ridwan Kamil first became Mayor of Bandung. Some of his attempted reforms were *horrible*. And yet, look at how 5 years of experience have improved him.

I've read into the program that everyone decided to veto, and I can see why. Note that it was not Program Kampus Merdeka ataupun Program Medeka Belajar that our entrenched interests boycotted. Not even the erasure of UN. It was Program Organisasi Penggerak (POP), which was very *badly* planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Logam42 said:


> To add in on this religion in uni debate.
> 
> Personally, I agree with @Indos. Religion & philosophy (especially pancasila philosophy) should still be taught in uni, including as an academic subject. While I understand it is easy to dismiss religious study as merely dogma and rote memorization, in truth religious studies are deeply academical, hence why clerics and ulema of old were considered 'scholars'. Fiqh, or the study of religious law, is not a matter to be taken lightly. It is a body of study (A 'science') that requires disciplined and extended study and thought to master. It is as deserving of being in a university as Philosophy, Languages, and History.
> 
> We already have what you are advocating: Polytechnics. Modern universities have always had a broader scope than the purely technical.
> 
> On other reasons why I want religious studies to stay:
> 
> The reason why moderate Islam has had such staying power is because both Muhammadiyyah and NU are deeply invested in education. While I have my misgivings about some of their... methods, it can't be denied that Muhammadiyyah and NU have made education much more accessible for many, especially in the periphery. Unlike the catholic church in the Phillippines, they are a force dedicated to improving access to education for all Indonesians.
> 
> Furthermore, cutting religious studies out of Uni will just ensure that the other 'side' will have a monopoly on knowledge on Islam. Worse, those taking religious studies will also be isolated from all other academic pursuits. This will segregate our society leading it to social upheaval. A friend of mine once told me is that from what he sees, the unfaithful are becoming less faithful, the faithful become more. Looking at America now, wherein faith has become totally cut off from any rationality whatsoever gives me chills.



In that case lets agree to disagree. Like I said, I am not against religion being taught at university as they are complimentary to other applicable subjects. What I am against, is the intermixing between religion and science. Science itself by definition constitutes a pursuit of knowledge based on evidence a.k.a empiricism. Also, like I said, people are free to study religion and try to apply it to the society via other scientific subjects. But the study of religion should have its own form of institution separated from empiricism-based university. 

Anyway, your example that expresses your concern about islam being monopolized by the other side actually reflects how religion is only relevant for empirical studies when it is being applied to the realpolitik of indonesias domestic politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jalur rel ganda KA Bogor-Sukabumi ditargetkan selesai Agustus 2021*

Rabu, 16 September 2020 20:38 WIB 



Ilustrasi - Pekerja tengah menggarap pembangunan jalur ganda rel kereta Bogor-Sukabumi di Cigombong, Bogor, Jawa Barat. ANTARA/Yulius Satria Wijaya


Kegiatan padat karya ini merupakan program pemerintah untuk membantu masyarakat sekitar
Bogor (ANTARA) - Balai Teknik Perkeretaapian Wilayah Jawa Bagian Barat Kemenhub tengah melaksanakan program padat karya pada proyek pembangunan jalur rel ganda kereta api lintas Bogor-Sukabumi sepanjang 26,7 km dengan target selesai pada Agustus 2021.

"Sedangkan, untuk segmen Cicurug-Cigombong ditargetkan selesai pada Desember 2020," kata Kepala Balai Teknik Perkeretaapian Wilayah Jawa Bagian Barat Direktorat Jenderal Perkeretaapian Kementerian Perhubungan Erni Basri melalui pernyataan tertulis yang diterima di Bogor, Jawa Barat, Rabu.

Menurut Errni, jalur ganda lintas Bogor-Sukabumi ini merupakan bagian dari program padat karya Direktorat Jenderal Pekeretaapian Kemenhub, yang menyelenggarakan program serupa di berbagai wilayah kerja di Jawa, Sumatera, dan Sulawesi.

Kegiatan padat karya ini, kata dia, merupakan program pemerintah untuk membantu masyarakat sekitar lokasi proyek agar bisa berkontribusi dalam pembangunan perkeretaapian.

Di sisi lain, kegiatan padat karya ini diharapkan mampu meningkatkan daya beli masyarakat, meningkatkan pertumbuhan, dan kesejahteraan masyarakat sekitar.

"Program padat karya ini ditujukan bagi warga pengangguran, setengah pengangguran, penduduk miskin dan stunting yakni penduduk yang memiliki balita bermasalah dengan gizi," katanya.

Erni menjelaskan program padat karya ini telah menyerap tenaga kerja sebanyak 292 orang yang tersebar di 30 titik di seluruh lokasi proyek jalur ganda Bogor-Sukabumi.

"Rinciannya adalah 18 titik di Kabupaten Bogor dan Kabupaten Sukabumi, serta 12 titik di Kota Bogor," katanya.

Menurut dia, lingkup pekerjaan program padat karya ini melekat pada pekerjaan-pekerjaan konstruksi, seperti galian, pembuatan drainase, bongkar pasang track sementara, urug kabel, dan pekerjaan sipil lainnya.

"Kegiatan padat karya telah berlangsung dari Januari lalu hingga Desember 2020 mendatang," katanya.

*Baca juga: Bogor bantu fasilitasi warga terdampak rel ganda miliki rumah
Baca juga: Perjalanan KA Sukabumi-Bogor dibatalkan sementara akibat longsor*
Pewarta: Riza Harahap
Editor: Kelik Dewanto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Jalur rel ganda KA Bogor-Sukabumi ditargetkan selesai Agustus 2021


Balai Teknik Perkeretaapian Wilayah Jawa Bagian Barat Kemenhub tengah melaksanakan program padat karya pada proyek pembangunan jalur rel ganda kereta api ...




www.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*LMAN siap bebaskan lahan 34 proyek jalan tol dan bendungan di 2021*

Rabu, 16 September 2020 15:54 WIB 



Pekerja mengoperasikan alat berat untuk memasang pembatas jalan pada proyek Jalan Tol Cileunyi-Sumedang-Dawuan (Cisumdawu) di Jatinangor, Kabupateng Sumedang, Jawa Barat, Sabtu (12/9/2020). Menteri Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PUPR) Basuki Hadimuljono menyatakan, hingga akhir 2020 proyek jalan tol yang ada di Indonesia dapat mendatangkan investasi hingga Rp.100 triliun. ANTARA FOTO/Raisan Al Farisi/hp. (ANTARA FOTO/RAISAN AL FARISI)


Ini masih definitif, peruntukkan di 2021 terbagi untuk 34 ruas jalan tol dan sembilan bendungan
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Lembaga Manajemen Aset Negara (LMAN) berencana untuk terlibat dalam pembebasan lahan untuk 34 proyek Jalan Tol dan 9 bendungan yang termasuk Proyek Strategis Nasional (PSN) pada 2021.

"Ini masih definitif, peruntukkan di 2021 terbagi untuk 34 ruas jalan tol dan sembilan bendungan," kata Direktur Utama LMAN Basuki Purwadi saat melakukan media visit ke ANTARA di Jakarta, Rabu.

Basuki merinci proyek Jalan Tol tersebut antara lain mencakup 15 ruas di Sumatera, delapan ruas di wilayah Jabodetabek, satu ruas di Kalimantan, satu ruas di Sulawesi dan sembilan ruas di Jawa.

"Satu ruas di Kalimantan itu untuk Tol Samarinda-Bontang karena untuk mengantisipasi adanya ibukota baru," katanya.

Sedangkan, proyek infrastruktur sumber daya air antara lain, tiga bendungan berada di Nusa Tenggara, dua bendungan di Sulawesi, satu bendungan di Kalimantan, satu bendungan di Bali dan dua bendungan di Jawa Tengah.

"Untuk proyek bendungan ini, seluruhnya proyek baru," ujar Basuki.

Untuk pembebasan lahan berbagai proyek ini, LMAN mendapatkan pagu pembiayaan indikatif sebesar Rp11,1 triliun dalam RAPBN 2021 yang masih harus melalui tahapan pembahasan antara pemerintah dengan DPR.

Sejak 2016, LMAN telah berpartisipasi dalam proses pembebasan lahan untuk PSN di seluruh Indonesia antara lain 40 ruas Jalan Tol, 25 bendungan, tujuh jalur Kereta Api dan empat saluran irigasi.

Sebagian besar pembiayaan yang jumlahnya mencapai Rp57 triliun tersebut dimanfaatkan untuk pengadaan tanah di jalur Jalan Tol Trans Jawa serta Trans Sumatera yang saat ini proses pembangunannya terus berlanjut.


*Baca juga: LMAN telah realisasikan dana pembebasan lahan PSN hingga Rp11 triliun

Baca juga: LMAN kelola 234 aset negara hingga Juni 2020

Baca juga: Percepat proyek strategis, LMAN sesuaikan prosedur pendanaan lahan*

Pewarta: Satyagraha
Editor: Ahmad Buchori
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia records 47.43-percent rise in car sales in August*

8 hours ago 



Car sales in Suzuki pavilion in IMS 2019 (ANTARA/Alviansyah)


The sales of Astra and national cars in the past three months has steadily increased. We are optimistic of continued recovery, so it will contribute to the national car sales
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Car sales in Indonesia rose for the third consecutive month to 37,277 vehicles in August, up by 47.43 percent, from 25,283 units a month earlier, Indonesian Association of Motor Vehicle Producers (Gaiklindo) stated.

Domestic car sales swelled by 255.7 percent to 12,623 vehicles in June, from 3,551 units the month before, marking the first car sale hike since the country announced the first confirmed COVID-19 case in March 2020.

Car sales inched up again by 100.3 percent in July to 25,283 units, from 12,623 units a month ago.

Despite the hike, the August 2020 car sales fell far short of the 90,568 units sold during the same month last year.

Overall, domestic car sales in the year ending August 31, 2020, stood at 323,492 units, or 31 percent of last year's car sales reaching over one million units.

Toyota led car sales in August, with 8,740 units; followed by 6,651 units of Daihatsu; 4,867 units of Mitsubishi; 3,501 units of Suzuki; and 3,047 units of Honda.

Astra Group recorded a hike in car sales by 4,856 units in June; 10,140 units in July; and 16,773 units in August.

"The sales of Astra and national cars in the past three months has steadily increased. We are optimistic of continued recovery, so it will contribute to the national car sales," Head of Astra Corporate Communications Boy Kelana Soebroto noted in a press statement.

In total, Astra’s car sales in the year ending August 31, 2020, halved to 166,418 units, from 344,581 vehicles during the corresponding period last year.
*Related news: 143 companies plan to reallocate investment to Indonesia: Hartarto

Related news: KADIN supports government's handling of COVID-19 pandemic*

EDITED BY INE




Reporter: Alviansyah P/Suharto
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Indonesia records 47.43-percent rise in car sales in August - ANTARA News


Car sales in Indonesia rose for the third consecutive month to 37,277 vehicles in August, up by 47.43 percent, from 25,283 units a month earlier, Indonesian ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Japanese Ambassador visits MRT Jakarta phase II construction site*
17th Sep 2020 08:32






Jakarta (ANTARA) - Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia, Masafumi Ishii, and chief of JICA's representative office in Indonesia, Shinichi Yamanaka, have paid a visit to the construction site for MRT Jakarta’s 201 Work Zone on the North-South route.



The 201 Work Zone is being developed under the second phase of the North-South route since June this year.



The construction of the 201 Work Zone is the first part of the North-South phase 2 of the MRT, and the construction between the Bundaran HI station and the Harmoni station is part of the rail extension that will be built down to the Kota (Old Town) area.



"I am impressed with the construction progress that has run according to the schedule, even though the COVID-19 pandemic is yet to slow down. The MRT project is a symbol, both for the friendship and cooperation between Japan and Indonesia," Ambassador Ishii said in a statement received here on Wednesday.



He said he hoped the extension of the MRT rails enriches the lives of Jakarta citizens.



President director of PT MRT Jakarta, William Sabandar, said the MRT Phase II comprises two projects, namely MRT Phase 2A, covering the route from the Hotel Indonesia area to the Kota area, and Phase 2B, running from Kota to West Ancol.



Eight stations will be covered by the project, including the Thamrin Station, Monas, Harmoni, Sawah Besar, Mangga Besar, Glodok, Kota, and Depo Ancol Barat.



Of the eight stations, Thamrin and Kota are the largest, with work on 400 meters completed and 10 entrances installed along with a 200-meter long commercial area. The stations have been directly integrated with Transjakarta buses.



"This station will be the largest station, interconnected with the TransJakarta line, which is equipped with a commercial area as well," Sabandar said on the Jakarta MRT website.



MRT Phase II will cover a 7.8 kilometer line and is being built on the ground (at grade) in Kampung Bandan, North Jakarta. Meanwhile, seven other stations are being built underground.



The MRT Jakarta Phase II train will traverse or make stops at Sarinah Station, Monas Station, Harmoni Station, Sawah Besar Station, Mangga Besar Station, Glodok Station, Kota Station, and Kampung Bandan Depo Station.



MRT Phase II of the Bundaran HI-Kota route will span 5.8 km and have seven underground stations: Sarinah, Monas, Harmoni, Sawah Besar, Mangga Besar, Glodok, and Kota.



The stations' depth will range from 17 meters to 36 meters. (INE)


*Related news: MRT construction to complete second phase by 2024

Related news: East Jakarta's food stall, restaurant closed over PSBB violation*

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Yashinta Difa Pramudyani/Aria
Editor: Fardah Assegaf









Japanese Ambassador visits MRT Jakarta phase II construction site - ANTARA News


Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia, Masafumi Ishii, and chief of JICA's representative office in Indonesia, Shinichi Yamanaka, have paid a visit to the ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*Ministry commits to strengthening medicine raw material industry*
17th Sep 2020 08:50





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Industry Ministry has reaffirmed its commitment to strengthening the medicine raw material industry to nurture self-reliance in the country's pharmaceutical sector as a key in the path to realizing national health development.

"The COVID-19 pandemic has increased the agility of all countries, including in the supply of medicines," Muhammad Khayam, the ministry's Director General of Chemical, Pharmaceutical and Textile Industry, noted in a statement here on Wednesday.

To this end, the government has continued to consolidate the pharmaceutical industry manufacturing structure through spurring research to create innovative products, among other endeavors.

Khayam made the statement during a visit to state-run oil firm PT Pertamina's refinery in Cilacap, Central Java.

"We laud PT Pertamina that has worked in cooperation with PT Kimia Farma Tbk to develop the raw material industry for paracetamol that used benzene," he pointed out.

Khayam noted that the ministry will support optimization of petrochemical derivative products processed into pharmaceutical raw material.

The program has been included in the National Research Priorities (PRN) 2020-2024 under the coordination of the Research and Technology Ministry/the National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN).

It is expected to boost competitiveness of the country's chemical industry and help lower the trade balance deficit, especially in the pharmaceutical sector, he stated.

Indonesia's pharmaceutical industry has produced 90 percent of the domestic medicine demand, Khayam stated.

Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita earlier reiterated that the ministry had included the healthcare equipment industry and pharmaceutical industry in the priority program of Making Indonesia 4.0.

Indonesia's self-reliance in these industries is deemed crucial, particularly in the wake of the current health emergency situation.

According to the ministry’s data, the chemical, pharmaceutical, and traditional medicine industry had recorded a growth of 5.59 percent in the first quarter of 2020. During the period, the chemical and pharmaceutical industry had booked an investment of Rp9.83 trillion.

*Related news: Pharmaceutical, medical industries included in Making Indonesia 4.0

Related news: Indonesia aims for self-reliance in medical devices, products*
EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Sella PG, Sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf









Ministry commits to strengthening medicine raw material industry - ANTARA News


The Industry Ministry has reaffirmed its commitment to strengthening the medicine raw material industry to nurture self-reliance in the country's ...




en.antaranews.com





Oil and Tar coals can be used as raw material for medicine use. Products like Paracetamol had Benzene compound on it


----------



## Nike

Looks like during Pandemy there is many progress for infrastructure projects, including railway projects. One of them is reactivation of Garut tracks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*143 companies plan to reallocate investment to Indonesia: Hartarto*
16th Sep 2020 16:35





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Coordinating Economic Affairs Minister Airlangga Hartarto revealed that 143 companies, including from the United States, Taiwan, South Korea, Hong Kong, Japan, and China, plan to reallocate investment to Indonesia.

"Data from the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) shows that 143 companies have planned to reallocate investment to Indonesia, with the potential of more than 300 thousand workers being absorbed," the minister noted at the HSBC Economic Forum event in Jakarta, Wednesday.

Hartarto stated that the reallocation plan indicated that the COVID-19 pandemic had offered valuable lessons that supply chains of goods could not be centralized in one country.

"Currently, several multinational companies are starting to relocate from China to other Asian countries, especially the ASEAN," he noted.

The minister believes Indonesia can seize this opportunity to replace China as an investment destination for new supply chain relationships in the global market.

However, Hartarto did admit to the existing quite high risk of uncertainty this year in the wake of which the Indonesian economy faces both external and internal challenges.

The minister explained that pressure from the external front was a global uncertainty that had its roots deep-seated in the COVID-19 pandemic, thereby leading to a persistently dismal global economic forecast.

Meanwhile, on the internal front, this pressure arises in line with the global economic slowdown, as was reflected in Indonesia’s second-quarter growth contracting 5.32 percent.

Hence, Airlangga confirmed that the government was currently preparing various policies to tackle these external and internal pressures.

The minister highlighted the steps and policies being pursued by the government, including completing discussion on the omnibus bill on job creation with the House of Representatives (DPR) and compiling a list of investment priorities, including business areas that will receive tax and non-tax facilities.

"Through concrete and appropriate policies, Indonesia will be able to overcome the challenges being faced in 2020. Together, we hope that in future, the Indonesian economy will grow stronger and more successful," he added.
*Related news: Jakarta offers 5 investment projects to Singaporean investors

Related news: BKPM targets budget absorption above 95% in 2020*

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Astrid F, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Terungkap, Negara Beri Utangan ke Bambang Tri di Sea Games 97*
*Ferry Sandi*, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

19 September 2020 07:13




Foto: Istana





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Kementerian Sekretariat Negara (Kemensetneg) akhirnya buka suara terkait kasus yang membelenggu Bambang Trihatmodjo, yakni dalam piutang negara masa lalu Konsorsium Mitra Penyelenggara (KMP) Sea Games XIX Tahun 1997.

Sekretaris Kementerian Sekretariat Negara, Setya Utama menjelaskan dalam rangka menyukseskan penyelenggaraan Sea Games XIX Tahun 1997 telah diikutsertakan konsorsium swasta dan menunjuk konsorsium swasta yang diketuai oleh Bambang Trihatmodjo, sebagai mitra penyelenggara Sea Games XIX Tahun 1997.

"Konsorsium mempunyai tugas antara lain menyediakan dana untuk penyelenggaraan Sea Games XIX Tahun 1997. Dalam penyelenggaraannya, Konsorsium mengalami kekurangan dana dan negera memberikan pinjaman yang pada akhirnya menjadi utang konsorsium kepada negara (piutang negara)," ujar Setya dalam keterangan resmi, Sabtu (19/9/2020).














Foto: Bambang Trihatmodjo. (Dok detikcom)​

PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Gugat Menkeu, Begini Jejak Bambang Trihatmodjo di Pasar Saham*
*Ini Dia 'Pasukan' yang Mengejar Bambang Trihatmodjo*
*Kemenkeu ke Bambang Tri: Soal Utang Bisa Dibicarakan & Cicil*
*Berapa Utang Bambang Tri? Ini Kata Anak Buah Sri Mulyani*

Terkait permasalahan piutang tersebut, Kemensetneg telah melakukan upaya-upaya pengembalian piutang negara kepada Bambang Triatmojo selaku Ketua KMP Sea Games XIX Tahun 1997. Yakni dilakukan melalui serangkaian rapat-rapat koordinasi yang dihadiri oleh perwakilan dari Kemensetneg, Sekretariat Jenderal Kementerian LHK, DJKN Kementerian Keuangan, Sekretariat Presiden, dan KMP Sea Games XIX Tahun 1997.

Dalam rakor tersebut disepakati bahwa permasalahan penyelesaian piutang dimaksud akan dilimpahkan kepada Kementerian Keuangan, utamanya terkait penyerahan pengurusan piutang negara dan teknis pelaksanaannya.

"Kini penanganan permasalahan penyelesaian piutang negara tersebut sedang berproses di Kementerian Keuangan sampai dengan piutang tersebut dinyatakan lunas/selesai sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundangan yang berlaku," pungkas Setya.

Langkah Kemenkeu dalam mengawal kasus Putra Presiden Soeharto tersebut yakni dengan cara pencegahan ke luar negeri. Direktur Jenderal Kekayaan Negara Kementerian Keuangan, Isa Rachmatawarta membeberkan alasannya. 

"Yang bersangkutan tidak menyelesaikan kewajibannya," tutur Isa kepada CNBC Indonesia, Kamis (17/9/2020).

Sayangnya, Isa tidak menyampaikan berapa kewajiban utang yang harus dipenuhi Bambang ke negara.

"Dalam konteks pengurusan piutang negara itu [jumlah utang] termasuk informasi yang dikecualikan," kata Isa melanjutkan.

Bambang bukan tanpa perlawanan, Ia mendaftarkan gugatan kepada PTUN Jakarta Pusat. Dalam gugatannya, Bambang Trihatmodjo meminta PTUN menyatakan batal atau tidak sah Keputusan Menteri Keuangan Nomor 108/KM.6/2020 Tanggal 27 Mei 2020 tentang Penetapan Perpanjangan Pencegahan Bepergian ke Luar Wilayah Republik Indonesia terhadap Bambang Trihatmodjo (Ketua Konsorsium Mitra Penyelenggara Sea Games XIX Tahun 1997) dalam Rangka Pengurusan Piutang Negara.

Selain itu, Bambang Trihatmodjo dalam gugatannya meminta PTUN mewajibkan tergugat untuk mencabut Keputusan Menkeu Nomor 108/KM.6/2020 Tanggal 27 Mei 2020 tersebut.

Gugatan ini diajukan Bambang Trihatmodjo dengan kuasa hukum Prisma Wardhana Sasmita. Saat ini status perkara masih pemeriksaan persiapan.

Jika ditarik ke belakang, perhelatan SEA Games XIX memang didanai dari sumber dana Bantuan Presiden (Banpres). Di bawah kepimpinan Presiden Soeharto kala itu, diputuskan bahwa pemerintah memberikan pinjaman Rp 35 miliar kepada konsorsium penyelenggara SEA Games XIX yang berlangsung pada 1997.

Sebagai ketua konsorsium, Bambang memang bertanggung jawab untuk menyediakan seluruh fasilitas SEA Games. Jika tidak mampu membayar utang itu, termasuk bunga dan denda, mungkin jumlah utang dari pelaksanaan SEA Games 1997 sudah mencapai triliunan rupiah.









Terungkap, Negara Beri Utangan ke Bambang Tri di Sea Games 97


Konsorsium mengalami kekurangan dana dan negera memberikan pinjaman




www.cnbcindonesia.com





We should looking for justice here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kemenkeu RI-AS perkuat pembiayaan infrastruktur dan pasar keuangan*
Sabtu, 19 September 2020 11:00 WIB





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Kementerian Keuangan RI dengan Departemen Treasury AS melalui penandatanganan Nota Kesepahaman (MoU) telah menyepakati pembentukan kerja sama pembiayaan infrastruktur dan pembangunan pasar keuangan.

Kepala Biro Komunikasi dan Layanan Informasi Kementerian Keuangan Rahayu Puspasari dalam pernyataan di Jakarta, Sabtu, menyebutkan MoU ini telah ditandatangani oleh Menteri Keuangan Indonesia Sri Mulyani Indrawati, dan Menteri Keuangan AS Steven Mnuchin.

Komitmen itu merupakan upaya bersama kedua institusi untuk mendorong partisipasi swasta dalam mendukung proyek-proyek infrastruktur serta untuk memfasilitasi pembangunan pasar keuangan bagi pembiayaan infrastruktur.

*Baca juga: BKPM: Tarif kompetitif alasan perusahaan AS relokasi ke Indonesia*

"Inisiatif kerja sama ini sangat relevan untuk menjawab permasalahan kebutuhan permodalan dalam rangka pembangunan infrastruktur di Indonesia," kata Rahayu.

Rahayu menambahkan kerja sama ini juga sejalan dengan Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional (RPJMN), terutama untuk mendorong partisipasi maupun investasi swasta dalam pembiayaan pembangunan infrastruktur.

MoU ini mencakup pengembangan pasar keuangan regional untuk investasi infrastruktur serta perumusan instrumen dan struktur pembiayaan untuk memfasilitasi dan mengurangi hambatan dalam investasi sektor swasta di bidang infrastruktur.

Selain itu, komitmen itu juga mendorong adanya inovasi dan keberlanjutan pembiayaan proyek infrastruktur serta mengeksplorasi program pengembangan kapasitas keuangan dan kerja sama teknis dalam pembiayaan infrastruktur.

*Baca juga: AS bantu Indonesia dukung rancangan infrastruktur gas*

Selama ini, Departemen Treasury AS mempunyai pengalaman dalam proses pembuatan skema-skema alternatif pembiayaan dari swasta, kajian proyek infrastruktur, maupun pemanfaatan pasar modal sebagai salah satu sumber pembiayaan infrastruktur.

Oleh karena itu, kerja sama ini juga diharapkan akan memberikan peningkatan kapasitas dalam pengelolaan aset, analisa dampak atas pembiayaan dan pengembangan fasilitas kredit. Selain itu, juga dukungan teknis penyiapan proyek infrastruktur yang berpotensi tinggi menarik partisipasi swasta.

Secara keseluruhan, Kemenkeu RI dan Departemen Treasury AS mengharapkan kerja sama ini akan memperkuat hubungan bilateral, tidak hanya dalam bidang ekonomi, yang telah terjalin erat antar kedua negara.
Pewarta: Satyagraha
Editor: Budi Suyanto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
*Sri Mulyani ajukan kenaikan anggaran lebih dari Rp900 miliar di 2021









Kemenkeu RI-AS perkuat pembiayaan infrastruktur dan pasar keuangan


Kementerian Keuangan RI dengan Departemen Treasury AS melalui penandatanganan Nota Kesepahaman (MoU) telah menyepakati pembentukan kerja sama pembiayaan ...




m.antaranews.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *Kemenkeu RI-AS perkuat pembiayaan infrastruktur dan pasar keuangan*
> Sabtu, 19 September 2020 11:00 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Kementerian Keuangan RI dengan Departemen Treasury AS melalui penandatanganan Nota Kesepahaman (MoU) telah menyepakati pembentukan kerja sama pembiayaan infrastruktur dan pembangunan pasar keuangan.
> 
> Kepala Biro Komunikasi dan Layanan Informasi Kementerian Keuangan Rahayu Puspasari dalam pernyataan di Jakarta, Sabtu, menyebutkan MoU ini telah ditandatangani oleh Menteri Keuangan Indonesia Sri Mulyani Indrawati, dan Menteri Keuangan AS Steven Mnuchin.
> 
> Komitmen itu merupakan upaya bersama kedua institusi untuk mendorong partisipasi swasta dalam mendukung proyek-proyek infrastruktur serta untuk memfasilitasi pembangunan pasar keuangan bagi pembiayaan infrastruktur.
> 
> *Baca juga: BKPM: Tarif kompetitif alasan perusahaan AS relokasi ke Indonesia*
> 
> "Inisiatif kerja sama ini sangat relevan untuk menjawab permasalahan kebutuhan permodalan dalam rangka pembangunan infrastruktur di Indonesia," kata Rahayu.
> 
> Rahayu menambahkan kerja sama ini juga sejalan dengan Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional (RPJMN), terutama untuk mendorong partisipasi maupun investasi swasta dalam pembiayaan pembangunan infrastruktur.
> 
> MoU ini mencakup pengembangan pasar keuangan regional untuk investasi infrastruktur serta perumusan instrumen dan struktur pembiayaan untuk memfasilitasi dan mengurangi hambatan dalam investasi sektor swasta di bidang infrastruktur.
> 
> Selain itu, komitmen itu juga mendorong adanya inovasi dan keberlanjutan pembiayaan proyek infrastruktur serta mengeksplorasi program pengembangan kapasitas keuangan dan kerja sama teknis dalam pembiayaan infrastruktur.
> 
> *Baca juga: AS bantu Indonesia dukung rancangan infrastruktur gas*
> 
> Selama ini, Departemen Treasury AS mempunyai pengalaman dalam proses pembuatan skema-skema alternatif pembiayaan dari swasta, kajian proyek infrastruktur, maupun pemanfaatan pasar modal sebagai salah satu sumber pembiayaan infrastruktur.
> 
> Oleh karena itu, kerja sama ini juga diharapkan akan memberikan peningkatan kapasitas dalam pengelolaan aset, analisa dampak atas pembiayaan dan pengembangan fasilitas kredit. Selain itu, juga dukungan teknis penyiapan proyek infrastruktur yang berpotensi tinggi menarik partisipasi swasta.
> 
> Secara keseluruhan, Kemenkeu RI dan Departemen Treasury AS mengharapkan kerja sama ini akan memperkuat hubungan bilateral, tidak hanya dalam bidang ekonomi, yang telah terjalin erat antar kedua negara.
> Pewarta: Satyagraha
> Editor: Budi Suyanto
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> *Sri Mulyani ajukan kenaikan anggaran lebih dari Rp900 miliar di 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kemenkeu RI-AS perkuat pembiayaan infrastruktur dan pasar keuangan
> 
> 
> Kementerian Keuangan RI dengan Departemen Treasury AS melalui penandatanganan Nota Kesepahaman (MoU) telah menyepakati pembentukan kerja sama pembiayaan ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.antaranews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*US, Indonesia ink cooperation to support infrastructure development*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati and US Secretary of Treasury Steven T. Mnuchin, on Friday, inked a framework of cooperation to bolster infrastructure financing and market development.

The US Embassy in Jakarta announced on Saturday that they signed the framework of cooperation through long distance.

Initiative for the cooperation was formulated to realize common goals between the US and Indonesia to support infrastructure development through private sector market-oriented investment.

Under the framework of cooperation, the US and Indonesia will deal with regulation and legality barriers to private sector investment focusing on financial instrument development, project financing, local bond market, and stock exchange

Infrastructure development is crucial for long-term economic growth and recovery from the impacts of the COVID-19 pandemic. The framework of cooperation supports economic growth and common goals of both nations to meet infrastructure requirements through private sector market-oriented investment, Mnuchin stated.

The first meeting of the working group, held under a framework agreement, will be held virtually on Sept 22-23, according to the embassy.

The involvement in cooperation in the field of infrastructure is expected to support the US government's broader Indo-Pacific strategy by completing ongoing efforts under the Asia EDGE (Enhancing Development and Growth through Energy) and Infrastructure Transaction and Assistance Network (ITAN).









US, Indonesia ink cooperation to support infrastructure development - ANTARA News


Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati and US Secretary of Treasury Steven T. Mnuchin, on Friday, inked a framework of cooperation to bolster ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*Some 300 residents employed in Bogor-Sukabumi railway line project*
20th Sep 2020 09:44





Bogor, W Java (ANTARA) - The Transportation Ministry has recruited at least 300 local people to support the Bogor-Sukabumi double-track railway construction project, the ministry's top official revealed in a statement that ANTARA received here on Sunday.

"Currently, a railway line spanning 26.7 kilometers from Bogor to Cicurug is under construction. It is expected to be completed in August 2021," Director for Railway Facilities at the Indonesian Transportation Ministry Heru Wisnu Wibowo said.

Employing the local residents in the Bogor-Sukabumi double-track railway construction project was part of the ministry's commitment to implementing the government's labor-intensive program, he said.

The casual workers are averagely employed for six months, said Wibowo who visited Cigombong Subdistrict's area in Bogor District on Saturday to observe the construction process of this Bogor-Sukabumi double-track railway project.

The ministry employs skilled and casual workers in which the later is recruited from those residing in the areas along and around the railway construction project to enable them to maintain their purchasing power amid the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.

The Indonesian government has intensified manpower-intensive infrastructure projects in different parts of Indonesia to offer employment to members of the low-income community to maintain their purchasing power amid the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.

This labor-intensive program is not merely carried out by the Transportation Ministry but also by the Public Works and Housing Ministry to boost the economic growth and distribute funds to villages and rural areas.

To this end, the Public Works and Housing Ministry, for instance, expedites the realization of this year's labor-intensive projects, financed in cash, in 34 provinces across Indonesia.

With a total budget of Rp10 trillion, the projects cover seven programs, including the Irrigation System Accelerated Program (P3-TGAI), Socio-Economic Regional Infrastructure Development Program (PISEW), and Reduced, Reused, and Recycled Waste Management Sites (TPS3R).

Coronavirus infections initially surfaced in the Chinese city of Wuhan at the end of 2019, while the Indonesian government officially announced the country's first confirmed cases on March 2, 2020.

To tackle the COVID-19 pandemic that has led to an economic contraction of 5.32 percent in the second quarter of this year, the Indonesian government is making all-out efforts.

Besides launching a labour-intensive program to assist those severely suffering the tremendous economic impacts of the coronavirus outbreak, the government also supports the development of a vaccine to combat the virus.

Currently, in addition to the Sinovac COVID-19 vaccine, Indonesian scientists are working on a vaccine named after the country's national flag, Merah Putih (Red and White).

Discovering a COVID-19 vaccine by early 2021 may help Indonesia's economy to recover at the latest by mid-2021, Iman Sugema, a senior economist with the Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef), stated.

"Economic recovery really relies on how immediate the COVID-19 vaccine is discovered. If it can be achieved on time, Indonesia's economy will rebound in mid-2021," Sugema has forecast.

*Related news: BI provides Rp662.1-trillion liquidity boost for banking system

Related news: Focusing on distributing social assistance funds: PEN task force*
Translated by: Riza H, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf









Some 300 residents employed in Bogor-Sukabumi railway line project - ANTARA News


The Transportation Ministry has recruited at least 300 local people to support the Bogor-Sukabumi double-track railway construction project, the ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*Legislator sebut pentingnya pembangunan bengkel alat mesin pertanian*

Rabu, 23 September 2020 20:07 WIB 



Dokumentasi - Warga melihat alat dan mesin pertanian (Alsintan) hand traktor bantuan Kementerian Pertanian yang akan diberikan kepada kelompok tani di Kabupaten Jombang, Jawa Timur, Sabtu (29/8/2020). . ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif/hp. (ANTARA FOTO/SYAIFUL ARIF)


kegiatan perbengkelan alsintan melalui lembaga UPJA merupakan langkah cerdas, sehingga harus kita dukung
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Pembangunan bengkel alsintan atau alat mesin pertanian di berbagai daerah dinilai merupakan hal yang penting karena dapat membantu produktivitas komoditas pangan yang tersebar di lahan wilayah tersebut.

"Dengan nilai anggaran yang besar maka diperlukan kegiatan pendampingan terhadap pemanfaatan alsintan khususnya dalam hal pemeliharaan untuk mengantisipasi kerusakan," kata Anggota Komisi IV DPR RI Charles Meikyansah dalam siaran pers di Jakarta, Rabu.

Charles mengingatkan bahwa penyediaan alsintan memiliki peran strategis untuk meningkatkan efisiensi kerja, intensitas pertanaman dan penurunan biaya produksi serta meningkatkan nilai tambah petani.

Diketahui, alokasi bantuan alsintan dari tahun 2014 hingga 2019 sudah mencapai 450 ribu alsintan dengan nilai kurang lebih Rp12 triliun, sehingga dengan besarnya bantuan tersebut maka dinilai perlu untuk dilakukan pendampingan terhadap pemanfaatan alsintan.


*Baca juga: Balitbangtan tetap layani uji alsintan selama pandemi COVID-19

Baca juga: Percepat lumbung pangan Kalteng, Kementan serahkan bantuan alsintan*

"Mengingat alat mesin pertanian mempunyai umur pakai yang terbatas. Oleh karena itu, kegiatan perbengkelan alsintan melalui lembaga UPJA (Unit Pengelola Jasa Alsintan) merupakan langkah cerdas, sehingga harus kita dukung," ujarnya.

Menurut Charles, perbengkelan alsintan harus ada mengingat di beberapa wilayah sentra produksi tanaman pangan telah menerima banyak bantuan alsintan, sehingga untuk keberlanjutannya diperlukan layanan pemeliharaan, perbaikan dan penyediaan suku cadang.

Oleh karena itu, ujar dia, langkah Kementan di mana perbengkelan alsintan dikelola melalui lembaga UPJA atau gabungan kelompok tani (Gapoktan) adalah langkah yang tepat sehingga harus didukung penuh demi mewujudkan swasembada pangan secara berkelanjutan dan keberlanjutan petani memperoleh tambahan pendapatan.

"Untuk memfasilitasi perbaikan alsintan di wilayah yang sulit dijangkau diperlukan sarana pendukung perbengkelan alsintan yang bersifat mobile. Maka munculah kegiatan pendampingan dalam pemanfaatan alsintan berupa kegiatan perbengkelan," katanya.

Ia memaparkan bahwa rencana awal alokasi untuk kegiatan perbengkelan sejumlah 32 lokasi sesuai dengan jumlah distribusi alsintan 2014-2015. Sedangkan anggaran yang dialokasikan untuk itu adalah sebesar Rp723 juta per titik.

Anggaran tersebut, lanjutnya, digunakan untuk pembangunan fisik gudang alsintan, bengkel, dan peralatan perbengkelan.


*Baca juga: Mentan minta petani manfaatkan alsintan dongkrak produksi hasil panen

Baca juga: Petani didorong optimalkan alsintan dongkrak produksi pertanian*
Pewarta: M Razi Rahman
Editor: Subagyo
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Legislator sebut pentingnya pembangunan bengkel alat mesin pertanian


Pembangunan bengkel alsintan atau alat mesin pertanian di berbagai daerah dinilai merupakan hal yang penting karena dapat membantu produktivitas komoditas ...




www.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi orders aides to prepare food estate development master plan*

4 hours ago 



President Joko Widodo has instructed to prepare a master plan for food estate development. ANTARA/Presidential Palace Press Bureau/sh


The master plan for food estate development is crucial, so that we can see all aspects (of the project).
Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has given instructions to his aides to chalk out a master plan for food estate development.

"The master plan for food estate development is crucial, so that we can see all aspects (of the project)," Jokowi remarked at the Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, during a virtual limited meeting on food estate development on Wednesday.

The master plan would be required for both the irrigated food estate spanning an area of 148 thousand hectares in Central Kalimantan for paddy field and the 622-thousand hectare non-irrigated estate for cassava, corn, and animal husbandry, he elaborated.

The government has readied two locations for food estate development in the provinces of Central Kalimantan and North Sumatra.

"In Central Kalimantan, the food estate will be established in Kapuas District and Pulang Pisau District. In North Sumatra, (the food estate) would be developed in Humbang Hasundutan District. These areas were prioritized, although we also planned to expand the plan after this," the president stated.

The government has begun preparations for establishment of food estates in other provinces, such as Papua, East Nusa Tenggara, and South Sumatra.

"This move is aimed at serving as a precautionary measure against a food crisis owing to the COVID-19 pandemic that the FAO (the UN Food and Agriculture Organization) has warned about in order to tackle climate change and more importantly to reduce our dependency on food imports. This is crucial," he remarked.

Despite progress in the project achieved on the field, the president highlighted some problems that necessitated prompt solutions.

"This is related to land ownership in the food estate area. However, I believe, and I urged the agrarian affairs and spatial planning minister to solve the problem soon since this concerns a vast area," he stated.

On July 9, 2020, President Jokowi, along with Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and some other cabinet ministers, observed the location for development of the food estate in Kapuas District and Belanti Siam Village in Pulang Pisau District.

The districts have some 10 thousand hectares of potential area for food estate development. *Related news: Implementation of food estate program is in progress: Jokowi
Related news: Indonesia's food estate in Humbang Hasundutan started this year*





Reporter: Sri Haryati
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Jokowi orders aides to prepare food estate development master plan - ANTARA News


President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has given instructions to his aides to chalk out a master plan for food estate development. "The master plan for food ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* Indonesia Guarantees Medical Supplies Availability Throughout Covid-19 Pandemic *


Translator: *Ririe Ranggasari*


Editor: *Petir Garda Bhwana*


23 September 2020 11:09 WIB 


 0 Comment  



AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to Facebook
Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to LINEShare to More







 



 





 




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Indonesian government said that they have had intensive coordination with the pharmaceutical industry to ensure the availability of medicines during the Covid-19 pandemic. Engko Sosialine Magdalene, director general of pharmaceuticals and medical devices at the Health Ministry, said that most of the medicines needed have been produced by local pharmaceutical companies.
Engko said that the materials to make the medicines have been available in Indonesia since early April 2020.
"As of September 21, 2020, Covid-19 drugs have been distributed to 34 provincial health offices and 746 hospitals," Engko said in the ministry's press release on Wednesday, September 23.
Engko said that the Health Ministry recorded a significant increase in the number of personal protective equipment manufacturers from February to September 21, 2020.
The number of mask manufacturers soared by more than 700 percent from 26 to 210. Meanwhile, PPE producers rose 4,742 percent from just seven to 339 industries. Surgical glove manufacturers increased 221 percent from 14 to 45, and Covid-19 rapid test kit manufacturers increased 1,700 percent from zero to 17.
The government also noted an increase in ventilator manufacturers by 228 percent, from seven producers to 23.
*Read also: Flood Evacuation Site is Covid-19 High Risk Zone: Epidemiologist
ANTARA*











Indonesia Guarantees Medical Supplies Availability Throughout Covid-19 Pandemic


Govt coordinates with the pharmaceutical industry to ensure the availability of medicines during the Covid-19 pandemic.




en.tempo.co


----------



## Nike




----------



## Indos

*Construction of Hyundai Plant in Indonesia on Track at 22 Percent Completion Rate*

June 30, 2020, 09.57 PM







Editor Dezy Rosalia Piri JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com – The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has expresed confidence in the factory project of South Korea’s PT Hyundai Motor Manufacturing Indonesia (HMMI). The construction of a factory project worth $1.55 billion has exceeded its initial completion target of 20 percent. 

Head of BKPM Bahlil Lahadalia expressed his appreciation to South Korean investors for their commitment to realizing their investment in Indonesia. He also said that his office would continue to support the project, including facilitating licensing, raw materials, and handling land issues. 

"I always try to directly get involved in resolving investment problems," he said in an official statement received by Kompas.com on Monday, June 29. Also read: The Covid-19 Crisis and Its Domino Effect on Indonesia He added that President Joko Widodo also extended his appreciation to Hyundai for realizing the company’s investment amid the Covid-19 pandemic. 

Meanwhile, Hyundai Asia Pacific President Lee Young Tack said that the construction work of the HMMI plant is 22 percent complete. Work progress was previously set at 20 percent for the current phase. “We are thankful for the Indonesian government support, especially from the BKPM in facilitating our investment in Indonesia,” Lee said. 

He said that Hyundai will import machinery and bring in experts from South Korea to build its factory. To help Hyundai achieve its goals, BKPM has been working closely with all proper channels, including the Indonesian Embassy in Seoul and all relevant ministries and government institutions in Indonesia, said Bahlil.

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Construction of Hyundai Plant in Indonesia on Track at 22 Percent Completion Rate", Klik untuk baca: https://go.kompas.com/read/2020/06/...onesia-on-track-at-22-percent-completion-rate.

Editor : Dezy Rosalia Piri

Download aplikasi Kompas.com untuk akses berita lebih mudah dan cepat:
Android: https://bit.ly/3g85pkA
iOS: https://apple.co/3hXWJ0L


----------



## Indos

State owned company, PT INKA, is transporting the latest batch of 250 train coach to Bangladesh. The project value is 100,89 million USD














PT INKA selesaikan pengiriman 250 kereta ke Bangladesh - ANTARA News


ANTARA - PT INKA (Persero) menyelesaikan pengiriman kereta pesanan Negara Bangladesh yang ditandai dengan pengiriman gelombang terakhir kereta ekspor ke ...




www.antaranews.com





@Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> State owned company, PT INKA, is transporting the latest batch of 250 train coach to Bangladesh. The project value is 100,89 million USD
> 
> View attachment 673868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT INKA selesaikan pengiriman 250 kereta ke Bangladesh - ANTARA News
> 
> 
> ANTARA - PT INKA (Persero) menyelesaikan pengiriman kereta pesanan Negara Bangladesh yang ditandai dengan pengiriman gelombang terakhir kereta ekspor ke ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antaranews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9



Masha' Allah very good news. I haven't kept track, and don't know if this is second or third batch. Guessing the majority were meter gauge, and a portion were broad gauge. By the size - these look like Broad gauge to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KMP Aceh Hebat 1 direncanakan diluncurkan awal Oktober*
Minggu, 27 September 2020 22:45 WIB





Sudah mencapai 92 persen sampai akhir Minggu ini. Rencananya (peluncuran) pada Minggu pertama Oktober, masih menunggu pemberitahuan berikutnya dari galangan
Banda Aceh (ANTARA) - Pembangunan Kapal Motor Penumpang (KMP) Aceh Hebat 1 telah memasuki tahap penyelesaian akhir, dan proses peluncuran direncanakan dalam pekan pertama Oktober 2020.

"Sudah mencapai 92 persen sampai akhir Minggu ini. Rencananya (peluncuran) pada Minggu pertama Oktober, masih menunggu pemberitahuan berikutnya dari galangan," kata Kabid Pelayaran Dinas Perhubungan Aceh Mahyus Syafril, di Banda Aceh, Minggu.

Pembangunan KMP Aceh Hebat 1 berbobot 1.300 GT tersebut dilakukan di Galangan Kapal PT MOS Tanjung Balai Karimun. Kapal itu direncanakan akhir Oktober bersandar di Tanah Rencong.

Usai peluncuran, kata Mahyus, ada beberapa bagian yang harus dirampungkan dalam pembangunan KMP Aceh Hebat 1 tersebut saat di atas air, seperti stabilitas kapal, pekerjaan interior.

"Peralatan navigasi, peralatan keselamatan, perangkat radio, radar, instalasi pelistrikan, dan beberapa lainnya," kata Mahyus.

Sementara persentase pembangunan KMP Aceh Hebat 2 telah mencapai 89,3 persen, selanjutnya KMP Aceh Hebat 3 mencapai 89,5 persen hingga pekan ini, kata Mahyus lagi.

Sebelumnya, Pemerintah Aceh telah memesan tiga unit kapal roro untuk melayani rute pelayaran di tiga pulau di Aceh, yaitu Singkil - Pulau Banyak, Balohan Sabang - Pelabuhan Ulee Lheu dan Lintasan Barat ke Pulau Simeulue.

Tiga kapal ferry ro-ro yang dipesan Pemerintah Aceh, masing-masing berkapasitas 1.300 GT, kapal yang diberi nama Aceh Hebat 1 ini dikerjakan oleh PT MOS. Kapal tersebut akan melayani rute Labuhan Haji – Simeulue atau Kuala Bubon – Simeulue demikian pula sebaliknya.

Sedangkan Aceh Hebat 2 yang memiliki bobot 1.100 GT, dikerjaakan oleh PT Adiluhung Saranasegara di Bangkalan, dan akan melayani pelayaran dari Singkil ke Pulau Banyak. Terakhir, Aceh Hebat 3 yang berbobot 600 GT dikerjakan oleh PT Citra Bahari Shipyard di tegal, akan melayani rute Ulhee Lheue ke Balohan.

KMP Aceh Hebat merupakan hasil dari program pengadaan kapal ferry roro di bawah Dinas Perhubungan Aceh dengan anggaran Rp178 milliar. Kapal tersebut bertujuan meningkatkan konektivitas antar pulau di Aceh.

*Baca juga: Gubernur: Kapal Aceh Hebat permudah transportasi di daerah kepulauan

Baca juga: Tiga kapal penyeberangan Pemprov Aceh mulai beroperasi 2021*


Pewarta: Khalis Surry
Editor: Ahmad Buchori
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









KMP Aceh Hebat 1 direncanakan diluncurkan awal Oktober


Pembangunan Kapal Motor Penumpang (KMP) Aceh Hebat 1 telah memasuki tahap penyelesaian akhir, dan proses peluncuran direncanakan dalam pekan pertama Oktober ...




m.antaranews.com


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Pacific Games: WIKA to build sports complex in Solomon Islands*








Pacific Games: WIKA to build sports complex in Solomon Islands - ANTARA News


Indonesian state-owned construction enterprise PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) has been selected to build a Rp112-billion (around US$7.5 million) sports complex in ...



en.antaranews.com









Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian state-owned construction enterprise PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) has been selected to build a Rp112-billion (around US$7.5 million) sports complex in Solomon Islands by its National Hosting Authority for the 2023 Pacific Games.

The multipurpose sports complex is aimed to be used for the 2023 Pacific Games, a sports tournament for countries in the Pacific region, director operational III of WIKA, Sugeng Rochadi, said in a statement released on Wednesday.

“The multipurpose sports complex is planned to be constructed over (an area of) 5,800 square meters by December 31, 2022, and designated to have flexibility as one venue for (hosting) futsal, basketball, as well as volleyball (matches),” Rochadi added.

WIKA has been committed to building the complex with quality standards, he said. The building will be built to withstand extreme weather conditions, including typhoons and earthquakes, which are common in the Pacific islands, and will be made from local as well as imported materials from Indonesia, Vietnam, and China, he added.

“We really appreciate the trust from the Solomon Islands government. This will strengthen the good cooperation between Indonesia and Solomon Islands that has been established for a long time,” Rochadi said, adding that it could be a good start for WIKA to handle such projects in other Pacific countries.

He said the project will use renewable energy products, such as solar water heaters from WIKA Industri Energi, a subsidiary of WIKA.

Including the Solomon Islands project, the SOE has so far signed 10 projects abroad, across Asia, Pacific, Middle East, and Africa. The projects include an MRT station in Sanying Taiwan, the Limbang Bridge in Malaysia, the presidential palace in Niger, and a social apartment in Algeria. (INE)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi inspects tourism infrastructure projects in Labuan Bajo*

4 hours ago 



President Joko Widodo inspects the multifunction terminal in Wae Kelambu, Labuan Bajo, NTT, Oct 1, 2020. (Muchlis Jr - Biro Pers Sekretariat Presiden)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) reviewed the progress in construction of tourism infrastructure projects in Ujung Village, Labuan Bajo, Komodo Sub-District, West Manggarai District, East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) Province, on Thursday.

"Today, I am inspecting and regulating the start of the Labuan Bajo tourist area management. Here, indeed, (the infrastructure projects) are being developed in the designated areas that we had planned last year," President Jokowi stated.

The projects to support the tourism industry in Labuan Bajo comprised the construction of roads, pedestrian lines, beachside areas, and supporting drainage system.

Construction at the Batu Cermin Cave area has reached 47 percent completion of the total work, he revealed.

Sidewalks from the Kampung Ujung area to the adjoining marina area are under construction.

"We will thereafter renovate the old port. We will move it to the new port at Wae Kelambu. We are optimistic of the first stage being completed at the end of 2020 and the second stage in 2021," Jokowi remarked.

Before visiting Kampung Ujung, the head of state first briefly inspected the Labuan Bajo Port area.

From Kampung Ujung, he headed to Batu Cermin, which is approximately 5.3 kilometers away.

Puncak Waringin was under renovation to serve as a place to display handicraft products from NTT, especially weaving and carving, he remarked.

Rinca Island, home to the Komodo dragon, the world's only surviving giant lizard, is also being renovated to enhance its nature and facilities for tourists.

"(The area) where we can see Komodo dragons is rearranged (to align) with the characteristics of the area to make it appear natural," the president remarked, adding that Labuan Bajo is being developed into a premium tourist destination.

Jokowi and his entourage also briefly inspected a multifunction terminal construction project in the Wae Kelambu area. The terminal is expected to support loading and unloading activities of ship containers.

After visiting the infrastructure projects, President Jokowi was scheduled to distribute working capital assistance to micro and small entrepreneurs in Labuan Bajo.

Members of the presidential entourage comprised Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, President Special Staff Ari Dwipayana, and NTT Governor Viktor Laiskodat. *Related news: Internet services in Labuan Bajo to support tourism: ministry-
Related news: Construction of Labuan Bajo logistics terminal to conclude in December*

EDITED BY INE




Reporter: Desca LN, Fardah
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Jokowi inspects tourism infrastructure projects in Labuan Bajo - ANTARA News


President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) reviewed the progress in construction of tourism infrastructure projects in Ujung Village, Labuan Bajo, Komodo Sub-District, ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Lion Air’s Founders Planning to Launch New Airline in Indonesia*









Lion Air’s Founders Planning to Launch New Airline in Indonesia


The founders of Indonesia’s PT Lion Mentari Airlines are planning to start a new airline, according to people familiar with the plan, a development that could aid the carrier’s efforts to move beyond one of aviation’s biggest disasters.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Indos

In order to be more influential, Indonesian President must use English in every international forum. I think we can start doing it after 2024 when younger generation leaders with better proficency in English are expected to take the leadership. Just look on Jokowi latest speech in UN that has many positive comment from people all over the world. Unfortunately, his speech is translated and interpreted in the same time, because of that foreign viewers cannot get the sense of his confident on speaking and the heavy tone Jokowi has when he speaks.






Jokowi should instead speak in English like what he did during speaking in Pakistan parliament


----------



## NEKONEKO

*MRI masih tunggu principal untuk bangun pabrik Renault di Indonesia*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - PT Maxindo Renault Indonesia (MRI) masih menunggu persetujuan dari principal mengenai rencana pembangunan pabrik di Indonesia, guna membuktikan komitmen Renault hadir di Indonesia.









MRI masih tunggu principal untuk bangun pabrik Renault di Indonesia


PT Maxindo Renault Indonesia (MRI) masih menunggu persetujuan dari principal mengenai rencana pembangunan pabrik di Indonesia, guna membuktikan komitmen ...




otomotif.antaranews.com


----------



## Ravager

Indos said:


> In order to be more influential, Indonesian President must use English in every international forum. I think we can start doing it after 2024 when younger generation leaders with better proficency in English are expected to take the leadership. Just look on Jokowi latest speech in UN that has many positive comment from people all over the world. Unfortunately, his speech is translated and interpreted in the same time, because of that foreign viewers cannot get the sense of his confident on speaking and the heavy tone Jokowi has when he speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokowi should instead speak in English like what he did during speaking in Pakistan parliament


There is a certain concensus among the old guard


Indos said:


> In order to be more influential, Indonesian President must use English in every international forum. I think we can start doing it after 2024 when younger generation leaders with better proficency in English are expected to take the leadership. Just look on Jokowi latest speech in UN that has many positive comment from people all over the world. Unfortunately, his speech is translated and interpreted in the same time, because of that foreign viewers cannot get the sense of his confident on speaking and the heavy tone Jokowi has when he speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokowi should instead speak in English like what he did during speaking in Pakistan parliament



There is a certain concensuss on the old guard political establishment on how to insert/promote our national identity by solely speak bahasa in the UN base occasion and that started by the late soehartoe . On how that will pan out in the future ?? You tell me ... 

😎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Govt expects omnibus bill to improve foreign investment, economic growth in 2021*​
Adrian Wail Akhlas The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Mon, October 5, 2020 / 12:36 pm



 The Finance Ministry's Fiscal Policy Agency head, Febrio Kacaribu. (courtesy of /Indonesia University)

The government is pinning its hopes on foreign investment and state spending to improve economic growth next year, following the expected deliberation of the omnibus bill on job creation this week, the country’s top officials have stated.

The Finance Ministry’s Fiscal Policy Agency head, Febrio Kacaribu, said on Oct. 2 that economic reforms through the bill, the creation of a sovereign wealth fund and the government’s investment, were expected to help support the economy in 2021. “We are pushing for these economic reforms so that investment is positive going forward, otherwise it would be hard to improve economic growth,” he told reporters.

“We must start to chase investment-driven economic growth to have a large multiplier effect.” The House of Representatives Legislation Body (Baleg) and the government have agreed to pass into law the controversial omnibus bill on job creation in the next plenary session on Oct. 8, despite mounting opposition from members of the public – particularly labor groups – in recent months amid concerns over its impact on labor rights and the environment, among others. The government is trying to revise 79 laws and more than 1,200 articles with the omnibus bill.

The bill, which is more than 1,000 pages long and contains 174 articles in 15 chapters, is expected to improve bureaucratic efficiency and cut unnecessary red tape, particularly in regard to business permits and investment. The bill is seen as necessary, as the country’s economy shrank by 5.32 percent in the second quarter this year, and is widely expected to record the first economic contraction since the 1998 Asian financial crisis this year.

The government is targeting 5 percent economic growth next year. Meanwhile, Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) data shows foreign direct investment (FDI) realization fell 6.9 percent year-on-year to Rp 97.6 trillion (US$6.5 billion) in the second quarter as the global economy cooled due to the COVID-19 outbreak. Read also: Purging corruption, corrupt officials key to effective omnibus bill: Experts The omnibus bill on job creation is expected to help the economy grow 5.7 to 6 percent, according to the Office of the Coordinating Economic Minister’s secretary, Susiwijono Moegiarso, claiming that it will be able to create up to 3 million jobs per year.

The government estimates that up to 5.23 million Indonesians may lose their jobs during the pandemic. “Without the structural reform brought by the omnibus bill on job creation, risks loom for Indonesia’s economy in the future,” he said in a statement on Oct. 2.

“We are hoping that the omnibus bill could be a breakthrough regulation that could solve the complex labor issues and facilitate investment so that we can create jobs,” he added. The government also plans to continue its social protection programs, tax incentives and stimulus for small and medium businesses, as well as large corporations, among other planned stimulus programs to revive the economy,

Febrio went on to say. “We will continue to build infrastructure and strengthen the information and communications technology infrastructure to support the economy going forward,” he added. The government is preparing Rp 2.75 quadrillion in state expenditure to fuel the virus-battered economy next year, including key sectors such as infrastructure, education and health care, among others.

The country expects a budget deficit of 5.7 percent of GDP next year, lower than this year’s 6.34 percent. “The prospect of investment growth will heavily rely on the trajectory of the coronavirus pandemic,” Center of Reform on Economics (CORE) Indonesia research director Piter Abdullah told The Jakarta Post. “Investment will not come without getting the pandemic under control.” Although the omnibus bill would improve the country’s investment climate, the government’s inconsistency in policy-making could hinder foreign investment, he went on to say. "They need to be consistent with their policies to ensure investment will come at full potential."









Govt expects omnibus bill to improve foreign investment, economic growth in 2021


The omnibus bill on job creation is expected to help the economy grow 5.7 to 6 percent.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Nike

* Govt Warns Industries Exploiting Industrial Sugar, Salt Import Permits *


Translator: *Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*


Editor: *Markus Wisnu Murti*


5 October 2020 15:00 WIB 


 0 Comment  



AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to Facebook
Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to LINEShare to More







 



 





 
Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita. TEMPO/Francisca Christy Rosana



*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita on Monday said that its ministry would impose firm sanctions on industries that had exploited sugar and salt industrial import permits by distributing the commodities into the domestic market. 
“We will surely not allow the commodities imported by these industries to seep into the market and eventually interrupt local farmers’ markets,” said the minister on October 5. “We will have firm sanctions on industries that have been permitted to import and misuse the commodities.”
The permit the minister refers to is the salt and sugar import permits that are granted for industries that use the commodities for their production. This regulation was passed with a limitation in mind, which is to not allow those imported commodities to be distributed into the Indonesian market. 
Moreover, the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, urged the Industry Ministry to not hesitate in imposing sanctions on industries that had violated the regulation. 

*Read: Jokowi: 738,000 Tons of Farmers' Salt Not Absorbed by Industries
ANTARA*


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia says in early talks with Tesla on potential investment*

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia's government is in early discussions with electric vehicles maker Tesla Inc TSLA.O about a potential investment in the Southeast Asia country, a major producer of nickel, an official said.









Reuters | Breaking International News & Views


Find latest news from every corner of the globe at Reuters.com, your online source for breaking international news coverage.




uk.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia passes jobs bill as recession looms *​
Ghina Ghaliya and Marchio Irfan Gorbiano 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Tue, October 6, 2020 / 08:36 am






Labors stage a protest in front of the House of Representatives compound in Senayan, Central Jakarta, on Aug. 25, 2020. They rejected the deliberation of the controversial omnibus bill on job creation. (Antara/Aditya Pradana Putra)

The government and the House of Representatives passed on Monday the controversial omnibus bill on job creation into law, which is expected to bring a radical change in the country’s labor system and natural resources management. 

The final draft of the bill, a copy of which was obtained by The Jakarta Post, is 905 pages long and amends 79 prevailing laws, including the Labor Law, the Spatial Planning Law and Environmental Management Law.

The Job Creation Law, which is one of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s key priorities in his second and final term, is expected to improve bureaucratic efficiency and cut red tape, particularly in regard to business permits and investment.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Indonesia passes jobs bill as recession looms". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/10/06/indonesia-passes-jobs-bill-as-recession-looms.html.


Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *Indonesia passes jobs bill as recession looms *​
> Ghina Ghaliya and Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
> 
> The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Tue, October 6, 2020 / 08:36 am
> 
> View attachment 676437
> 
> Labors stage a protest in front of the House of Representatives compound in Senayan, Central Jakarta, on Aug. 25, 2020. They rejected the deliberation of the controversial omnibus bill on job creation. (Antara/Aditya Pradana Putra)
> 
> The government and the House of Representatives passed on Monday the controversial omnibus bill on job creation into law, which is expected to bring a radical change in the country’s labor system and natural resources management.
> 
> The final draft of the bill, a copy of which was obtained by The Jakarta Post, is 905 pages long and amends 79 prevailing laws, including the Labor Law, the Spatial Planning Law and Environmental Management Law.
> 
> The Job Creation Law, which is one of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s key priorities in his second and final term, is expected to improve bureaucratic efficiency and cut red tape, particularly in regard to business permits and investment.
> 
> This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Indonesia passes jobs bill as recession looms". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/10/06/indonesia-passes-jobs-bill-as-recession-looms.html.
> 
> 
> Download The Jakarta Post app for easier and faster news access:
> Android: http://bit.ly/tjp-android
> iOS: http://bit.ly/tjp-ios



it is more better to get a job with small benefit compared to being a jobless, this is a recession and hard times. Some people had small mind and only pursue short term benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> it is more better to get a job with small benefit compared to being a jobless, this is a recession and hard times. Some people had small mind and only pursue short term benefit.



Yup and I hope our democracy will be a responsible system where populist agenda like low gasoline price and too much protection on labor that can harm our business competitiveness is not preferred since it is not good for our long term development, particularly considering fierce competition among current Asian businesses and economies.

I see PKS and Democrat party are not a responsible party and not surprising that during Democrat administration we need to spend 300 trillion Rupiah every year only for oil subsidy alone. We miss huge opportunity to build our infrastructure during SBY administration although Megawati administration IMO is even worst. So at least our democracy has been proven to produce better administration every time we conduct election. I hope this good trend to keep continuing.

In term of next 2024 election, I really see Ridwan Kamil as the next responsible leader that will not sacrifice his nation long term goal for the sake of winning the election and retain the power. Erick Tohir can be another good candidate if he is success in transforming our SOE or at least he can be VP. Those two guys IMO are also quite clever to see the important of R&D and willing to spend a lot in that area.

Despite so, I need to look further on the law in more detail. In my opinion legal small business should also be helped and differentiated with the medium and big one, I hope they still can get business permit despite the business address is not in a business area, as long as the operation dont harm neighbour and environment. Every one knows that Microsoft and Apple start their operation from the founder house garage. The more easy to create and run companies, the better for our economic competitiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi urges companies to support farmers, fishermen corporations*

8 hours ago 



A farmer harvests his paddy field in Blimbing, Malang District, of East Java on Monday (Oct 5, 2020). ANTARA PHOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto/wsj.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has appealed to state and regional enterprises as well as private companies to stand by farmers and fishermen corporations to assist them in establishing a healthy business model.

"State-run and private companies as well as regional-owned enterprises not only played their role as offtakers but also stood by them -- farmers and fishermen’s corporations -- until a business model can be established and run well. We do not have this yet," Jokowi remarked at the Bogor Presidential Palace, West Java, at a virtual limited meeting on farmers and fishermen corporation during the economic transformation on Tuesday.

The president spoke of having ordered his aides few years ago to take a cue from Malaysia's Federal Land Development Authority (FELDA) and Spain's cattle cooperative.

FELDA is a Malaysian government agency founded to handle the resettlement of rural poor to newly developed areas and to organize smallholder farms growing cash crops.

Jokowi believes it would not be difficult to emulate such a good model of agencies.

"We can easily emulate that good model. However, I do not know, until now, we cannot establish one or two models," he remarked.

The head of state appealed to his aides to establish an ecosystem of farmers' businesses that are connected to the banking system, utilize technology innovation, and streamline its management.

"I think if we can do it, intervention can be made in the post-harvest processing, right from packaging to branding and to its marketing," he added. *Related news: Farmers, fishermen to receive president's Rp34-trillion stimulus
Related news: Farmers should also benefit from economic stimulus: Jokowi*

EDITED BY INE




Reporter: Rangga Pandu AJ, Sri Haryati
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020










Jokowi urges companies to support farmers, fishermen corporations - ANTARA News


President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has appealed to state and regional enterprises as well as private companies to stand by farmers and fishermen corporations to ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Many Covid 19 vaccine uses Shark and Indonesia is the country who catches the most Shark in the world.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*‘Prioritized’: Indonesia to establish $5b sovereign wealth fund to support economy*

The government is preparing *Rp 75 trillion (US$5.1 billion) in capital for the nation’s sovereign wealth fund* to attract investment and support the economy as global heavyweights from the United States to the United Arab Emirates have expressed interest to join.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said Rp 30 trillion of the capital would be in cash, while the remaining would be in the form of state-owned enterprises (SOEs) shares and other state assets.

The fund is aimed at attracting Rp 225 trillion in investment, with foreign funds from the *United Arab Emirates, Japanese conglomerate Softbank and the US International Development Finance Corporation (IFDC)* already lining up to invest in the fund, officials said previously.

It remains unclear where the wealth fund will be invested, although Sri Mulyani mentioned a combination of development fund and stabilization fund. Officials have previously mentioned projects in sectors including infrastructure, health care, energy and resources, tourism and technology. Other sovereign wealth funds elsewhere invest in financial markets as well.

“We are currently formulating the government regulation as the President has asked to prioritize this,” Sri Mulyani told reporters on Wednesday. “We are hoping to get strategic and reputable partners so that we can develop the fund to better attract investment.”

The establishment of the sovereign wealth fund, which will be called the Indonesia Investment Authority, is included in the Job Creation Law. The law has met with widespread protests and criticism from labor unions and civil groups over the potentially negative impact it could have on labor rights and the environment, although the government’s goal is to attract investment, boost economic growth and create jobs.

The fund will have a supervisory council led by the finance minister, with members including the SOEs minister and three more professionals, according to the law. The board of directors will include five professionals to oversee the fund’s operation, including to formulate the fund’s policy and work plan, among other things.

The government can inject more money into the fund should its capital decline significantly, the law states.

Indonesia would follow Russia’s sovereign wealth fund model as it would raise the required funds from private investors instead of from the country’s reserve funds, Deputy SOEs Minister Kartika “Tiko” Wirjoatmodjo said earlier this year.

The Russia Direct Investment Fund (RDIF) has invested and committed 1.9 trillion rubles (US$24.35 billion), of which 1.7 trillion rubles came from coinvestors, partners and banks. It has also attracted over $40 billion in foreign capital into the Russian economy through long-term strategic partnerships since its establishment in 2011.

Although the fund could act as alternative financing sources to boost economic growth, the government must ensure that the fund should be transparent and independent, said Permata Bank economist Josua Pardede,

“Both the supervisory council and board of directors must be independent, transparent and far from political interest to mitigate the risk of corruption,” he told _The Jakarta Post_. “As the fund will manage a significant amount of assets, prudent management is the key to avoid potential state losses.”

Political interests should be avoided to prevent the fund from becoming like Malaysia’s 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB), said Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) senior economist Aviliani.

The 1MDB fund came under the spotlight following alleged money laundering and financial fraud in which Malaysian and US investigators believe about $4.5 billion was misappropriated.

Aviliani said that if managed properly, the sovereign wealth fund could allow cash-strapped Indonesia to invest more in infrastructure as it would allow foreign investors to partner with or invest in the fund.

“The fund may be able to increase foreign investors’ trust in Indonesia, which has been hindered by regulatory uncertainty, but it should be implemented and supervised carefully to avoid any special interests,” she told the_ Post_ in a phone interview.









‘Prioritized’: Indonesia to establish $5b sovereign wealth fund to support economy


The fund is aimed at attracting Rp 225 trillion in investment, with foreign funds from the United Arab Emirates, Japanese conglomerate Softbank and the US International Development Finance Corporation (IFDC) already lining up to invest in the fund.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

I prefer Indonesia to build medium speed train which has 160 km per hour maximum speed for Jakarta-Surabaya route instead of high speed train because PT INKA and BPPT is currently developing such train that according to their plan will make a prototype in 2024. So it is better to wait the prototype to finish development, inshaAllah, before building the infrastructure. I believe we should not in hurry to make it.

In order to bring more benefit to Indonesia's industry, the project IMO should be 100% conducted by our local companies that could be started in 2026. Indonesian economy that is projected to double its nominal GDP in 2030 into 2 trillion USD where most of the money is circulated in Java island IMO will make this project quite feasible to get commercial funding from banking system, so we dont need Japan and China to built it for us.

Building medium speed train by our own will have more effect to boost our train maker and construction industry. Indonesia constructions company will likely to have already taken the necessary capability to build this after 2024 due to their involvement in current Jakarta-Bandung high speed train project together with China, thus will give more jobs to our own people and increase our economic complexity and industry shopistication instead of high speed train project that will give more benefit to either Japanese and Chinese construction and train making companies.

The spare time that we have, if inshaAllah we can build such train, will also be beneficial for our airline industries recovery since Covid really bring so much pressure for the industry and possibly the effect will still last until the next 2-3 years. Building medium speed train will give less pressure for our airline and aerospace industries than building high speed train, it is because high speed train project in lucrative Java market can really give direct competition to our airline and aerospace products like N 219 and inshaAllah future N245 an R80 planes.

This medium speed train if can be successful to be implemented in Jakarta-Surabaya route then will give required experience and track record for both INKA and state owned construction companies like Wijaya Karya, Adhi Karya and Waskita Karya and also state owned electronics company like PT LEN Industri to do similar project in other Indonesia islands and also grab medium speed train market abroad.

This can also make Indonesian company become Japan and China competitor since medium speed train can be another viable and more economical choice than high cost high speed train for other developing nations eager to improve their transportation system. Medium speed train is more economical and effective for short and medium distance journey and even can be still competitive compared to HSR for long distance route due to less expensive cost for both the infrastructure investment and the train itself.

For the mean time it is already good to improve our current train system by building more double track rail infrastructure, similar project could be done in Sumatra or even build more double track rail in Java.









Minister inaugurates S. Java double track rail for partial service


Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi inaugurated the southern Java double track railway network on Thursday for partial service. The network seeks to boost connectivity between Cirebon, West Java, and Surabaya, East Java.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian PhD student Indra Rudiansyah is one of 297 researchers on the University of Oxford’s COVID-19 vaccine team. Indra completed his bachelor’s and master’s degree at Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) before going to Oxford in 2018 to pursue a doctorate in clinical medicine, with a focus on the malaria vaccine. After the pandemic halted Indra’s research project, he applied to join the vaccine development team, where he is responsible for collecting antibody response data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Papua government follows up on FMG's hydropower plant investment plan*
13th Oct 2020 17:56





Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA) - Papua government's officials from the Energy and Mineral Resources Office met with representatives of Australia's Fortescue Metals Group Ltd (FMG) to follow up on an investment plan for the hydropower plant project in Mamberamo Raya.

The Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Investment and Papuan provincial administration have striven to boost investment in the hydropower sector, Head of the Energy and Mineral Resources-Papua Office Frets James Boray stated here, Tuesday.

If investment potential in the district's hydropower plant project can be realized, its value is estimated to reach some Rp50 trillion, he remarked, adding that the hydroelectric power plant was expected to produce 20 GW of electricity.

The hydropower plant project would not merely produce electricity but its presence would also positively impact Papua's economic development, boost the growth of industries, and increase the province's locally generated incomes (PAD), he explained.

"If the investment is realized, Papua's locally generated incomes will not only rely on Freeport," Boray pointed out.

At the meeting, representatives of the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Investment, FMG, Papua provincial government, and Mamberamo Raya district government had discussed matters to coordinate the ground feasibility study, he revealed.

In principle, the Papuan provincial government will assist in fulfilling requirements since the Papua governor and head of Mamberamo Raya had issued a recommendation for the ground feasibility study, he confirmed.

On Sept 4, 2020, FMG published on its official website that its wholly owned subsidiary, Fortescue Future Industries Pty Ltd, had entered into a Deed of Agreement with the Indonesian government.

The Indonesian government was represented by the coordinating minister for maritime affairs and investment, while FMG was represented by its chairman, Dr. Andrew Forrest AO.

"The Deed of Agreement gives first priority to the Fortescue Future Industries to conduct development studies into the feasibility of projects utilizing Indonesia's hydropower and geothermal resources to support green industrial operations, principally for exports to global markets," FMG stated.

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan was quoted as saying that Indonesia and the Fortescue Future Industries had entered into a preliminary binding agreement to evaluate the development of Indonesia's substantial renewable power to drive green industries.

"For too many decades, proposals have been thrust upon Indonesia that rely on the Indonesian people assuming the full financial risk through the purchase of electricity at prices that underwrote these developments," Minister Pandjaitan was further quoted as saying.

"The establishment of totally new and future large-scale industries will drive growth in Indonesia's economy," Minister Pandjaitan and Fortescue's Chairman, Dr. Andrew Forrest AO, noted in a joint statement.

FMG expects new green industries in Indonesia to substantially diversify, broaden, and deepen Indonesia's already skilled workforce, Forrest affirmed.

EDITED BY INE

*Related news: Intan Jaya case TGPF's final report targeted on Oct 17

Related news: Fact-finding team interviews 25 witnesses in Intan Jaya shooting case*
Translated by: Hendrina DK, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf









Papua government follows up on FMG's hydropower plant investment plan - ANTARA News


Papua government's officials from the Energy and Mineral Resources Office met with representatives of Australia's Fortescue Metals Group Ltd (FMG) to ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

*INKA tanda tangani proyek pengerjaan kereta dengan Kongo*
Rabu, 14 Oktober 2020 16:30 WIB





Kemudian kita akan ajak beberapa BUMN karya di Indonesia untuk mengerjakan infrastruktur perkeretaapiannya di sana
Madiun (ANTARA) - PT INKA (Persero) menandatangani kontrak dengan Republik Demokratik Kongo/DRC untuk pengerjaan proyek berskala besar berupa produksi kebutuhan transportasi kereta yang saat ini sedang dikembangkan negara di benua Afrika tersebut.

Direktur PT INKA (Persero) Budi Noviantoro mengatakan proyek kebutuhan transportasi kereta tersebut berupa pengerjaan kereta api, kereta barang, termasuk kereta rel listrik (KRL).

"PT INKA (Persero) akan menjadi _project developer_ untuk perkeretaapian dan intermoda di DRC. INKA akan suplai lokomotif, gerbong barang, KRDE (Kereta Rel Diesel Elektrik), dan KRL (Kereta Rel Listrik). Kemudian kita akan ajak beberapa BUMN karya di Indonesia untuk mengerjakan infrastruktur perkeretaapiannya di sana," ujar Budi Noviantoro disela kegiatan penandatanganan yang dilakukan di gedung pertemuan PT INKA (Persero) di Kota Madiun, Jawa Timur, Rabu.

Menurut dia, proyek dengan nilai total sekitar 11 miliar dollar AS tersebut akan dikerjakan mulai fase I dengan target empat tahun mulai tahun 2021. Pada fase I yang akan dikerjakan meliputi proyek kereta api Kinsasha Urban Loop Line yakni transportasi di daerah perkotaan kemudian dilanjutkan jalur Kinsasha menuju Matadi Port dan Banana Port.

"Panjang jalur kereta untuk fase pertama itu sekitar 580 kilometer dengan target Kinsasha Urban Loop Line dan jalur kereta menuju Matadi Port dan Banana Port. Setelah ase I nanti kita lanjutkan ke fase berikutnya hingga total jalurnya mencapai sepanjang 4.100 kilometer terbangun mencakup wilayah utara dan selatan DRC," katanya.

Adapun, penandatangan proyek tersebut tidak hanya dilakukan oleh PT INKA dan pemerintah Kongo saja. Penandatanganan juga dilakukan bersama PT Len Industri (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), PT Merpati Nusantara Airlines (Persero), dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero).

Budi Noviantoro menjelaskan, pengerjaan proyek transportasi kereta beserta infrasrukturnya tersebut merupakan bagian dari sinergi lima BUMN dengan TSG Global Holdings dalam kesepakatan bersama berupa "Master Framework Join Development Agreement" (MFJDA) dengan Democratic Republic of the Congo yang ditindaklanjuti dengan kesepatan "Master Implementation Join Development Agreement" (MIJDA).

Selain PT INKA (Persero), lima BUMN tersebut adalah PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), PT LEN (Persero), PT Merpati Nusantara Airlines (Persero), dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero).

Selain proyek perkeretaapian, PT INKA (Persero) juga turut serta dalam proyek Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Surya (PLTS) berkapasitas 200 Mega Watt peak (MWp) di Kinshasa, DRC, Afrika.

PT Len Industri (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), dan PT INKA (Persero) merupakan konsorsium yang akan mengerjakan proyek PLTS tersebut. Adapun acara "ground breaking" proyek PLTS telah dilangsungkan pada tanggal 19 Agustus 2020 bertempat di daerah Kinshasa, DRC, Afrika.

Budi Noviantoro menambahkan, selain untuk memasok kebutuhan listrik masyarakat sekitar, PLTS tersebut ketika nanti sudah beroperasi, juga akan dimanfaatkan untuk pasokan listrik di sektor transportasi yakni dalam mendukung operasional sarana kereta salah satunya KRL (Kereta Rel Listrik).

Adapun ekspansi pengerjaan proyek ke DRC tersebut akan menambah "supply record" PT INKA (Persero) ke pasar luar negeri setelah sebanyak 250 kereta pesanan Bangladesh selesai dikirim pada awal Oktober 2020.

Proyek ekspor lain yang sedang dikerjakan PT INKA (Persero) saat ini antara lain tiga lokomotif dan 15 kereta commuter pesanan Filipina dengan nilai kontrak Rp363 miliar dan 31 trainset LRT untuk PT KAI (Persero) dengan nilai kontrak sebesar Rp3,9 triliun.

Proses penandatanganan kontrak tersebut selain dihadiri oleh pejabat lima BUMN juga dihadiri CEO TSG Global Holdings Rubar Sandi, Duta Besar DRC untuk USA Francois Nikuna Balumuene, Penasihat Khusus Presiden DRC bidang Infrastruktur Alexy Kayembe De Bampende, dan CEO PT TSG Utama Indonesia Syaiful Idham.

Proses penandatanganan kontrak dilakukan dengan mengedepankan protokol kesehatan. Yakni pengukuran suhu tubuh sebelum memaski ruangan, cuci tangan, penyediaan cairan pembersih tangan, masker, dan jaga jarak. Selain itu, para wartawan yang meliput juga difasilitasi dengan pemeriksaan "rapid test" guna mencegah penyebaran COVID-19.

*Baca juga: INKA akan bangun jalur kereta api menghubungkan Mali-Senegal di Afrika
Baca juga: INKA selesaikan pengiriman 250 kereta ke Bangladesh*
Pewarta: Louis Rika Stevani
Editor: Ahmad Wijaya
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









INKA tanda tangani proyek pengerjaan kereta dengan Kongo


PT INKA (Persero) menandatangani kontrak dengan Republik Demokratik Kongo/DRC untuk pengerjaan proyek berskala besar berupa produksi kebutuhan transportasi ...




m.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Turkish body seeks $1.5B trade with Indonesian SMEs*
*MUSIAD targets $10B in trade between Indonesia, Turkey by 2023, says association head*
Pizaro Gozali Idrus |09.10.2020







*JAKARTA, Indonesia*
Turkey's Independent Industrialists' and Businessmen's Association (MUSIAD) on Friday invited Indonesian Small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) to the Turkish market, targeting $1.5 billion in transactions by 2023.
Speaking to Anadolu Agency, Doddy Cleveland Hidayat Putra, president of MUSIAD Indonesia, said the target for trade between Indonesia and Turkey was $10 billion by 2023.
"We aim for 20% to come from SMEs, which is around $1.5-2 billion," said Putra.
He said the exports made by the country's SMEs, including vanilla, coconut charcoal, coffee, chocolate, handicrafts, textiles, traditional medicine, herbal medicine and packaged snacks had great potential in the Turkish market.
Putra said that in 2020, an Indonesian coconut charcoal briquettes company was opened in Istanbul under the auspices of the Indonesian Coconut Charcoal Entrepreneurs Association (PERPAKI), which is currently supervising 300 companies.
"However, communication between the businessmen from both countries is still lacking," he said, adding that the body intends to facilitate Indonesian entrepreneurs to participate in the MUSIAD Expo in November.
The theme of the expo will be the Indonesian Entrepreneurs' Journey, said Putra, adding that this would emphasize the spirit of boosting economic cooperation between Indonesia and Turkey.
"To enter the Turkish market, we have to optimize participation in several trade events in Turkey," he continued.
Putra said there were more than 20 Indonesian companies, state-owned firms and SMEs registered at the expo to promote local products.
Earlier on Tuesday, the Indonesian Consulate-General in Istanbul held a virtual discussion with government officials and Indonesians doing business in Turkey on how to enter the Turkish market.
During the discussion, Indonesian Consul-General Imam Asy'ari emphasized the need to be proactive, such as by following a product promotion event schedule to uncover market characteristics and understand product quality regulations in Turkey.
"Indonesian SMEs need to build business networks, including channels with the diaspora business community in Turkey, to get best practices, and synergize to grip the market," he added.
* Writing by Rhany Chairunissa Rufinaldo from Anadolu Agency's Indonesian language services in Jakarta
Anadolu Agency website contains only a portion of the news stories offered to subscribers in the AA News Broadcasting System (HAS), and in summarized form.









Turkish body seeks $1.5B trade with Indonesian SMEs


MUSIAD targets $10B in trade between Indonesia, Turkey by 2023, says association head - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> *INKA tanda tangani proyek pengerjaan kereta dengan Kongo*
> Rabu, 14 Oktober 2020 16:30 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kemudian kita akan ajak beberapa BUMN karya di Indonesia untuk mengerjakan infrastruktur perkeretaapiannya di sana
> Madiun (ANTARA) - PT INKA (Persero) menandatangani kontrak dengan Republik Demokratik Kongo/DRC untuk pengerjaan proyek berskala besar berupa produksi kebutuhan transportasi kereta yang saat ini sedang dikembangkan negara di benua Afrika tersebut.
> 
> Direktur PT INKA (Persero) Budi Noviantoro mengatakan proyek kebutuhan transportasi kereta tersebut berupa pengerjaan kereta api, kereta barang, termasuk kereta rel listrik (KRL).
> 
> "PT INKA (Persero) akan menjadi _project developer_ untuk perkeretaapian dan intermoda di DRC. INKA akan suplai lokomotif, gerbong barang, KRDE (Kereta Rel Diesel Elektrik), dan KRL (Kereta Rel Listrik). Kemudian kita akan ajak beberapa BUMN karya di Indonesia untuk mengerjakan infrastruktur perkeretaapiannya di sana," ujar Budi Noviantoro disela kegiatan penandatanganan yang dilakukan di gedung pertemuan PT INKA (Persero) di Kota Madiun, Jawa Timur, Rabu.
> 
> Menurut dia, proyek dengan nilai total sekitar 11 miliar dollar AS tersebut akan dikerjakan mulai fase I dengan target empat tahun mulai tahun 2021. Pada fase I yang akan dikerjakan meliputi proyek kereta api Kinsasha Urban Loop Line yakni transportasi di daerah perkotaan kemudian dilanjutkan jalur Kinsasha menuju Matadi Port dan Banana Port.
> 
> "Panjang jalur kereta untuk fase pertama itu sekitar 580 kilometer dengan target Kinsasha Urban Loop Line dan jalur kereta menuju Matadi Port dan Banana Port. Setelah ase I nanti kita lanjutkan ke fase berikutnya hingga total jalurnya mencapai sepanjang 4.100 kilometer terbangun mencakup wilayah utara dan selatan DRC," katanya.
> 
> Adapun, penandatangan proyek tersebut tidak hanya dilakukan oleh PT INKA dan pemerintah Kongo saja. Penandatanganan juga dilakukan bersama PT Len Industri (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), PT Merpati Nusantara Airlines (Persero), dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero).
> 
> Budi Noviantoro menjelaskan, pengerjaan proyek transportasi kereta beserta infrasrukturnya tersebut merupakan bagian dari sinergi lima BUMN dengan TSG Global Holdings dalam kesepakatan bersama berupa "Master Framework Join Development Agreement" (MFJDA) dengan Democratic Republic of the Congo yang ditindaklanjuti dengan kesepatan "Master Implementation Join Development Agreement" (MIJDA).
> 
> Selain PT INKA (Persero), lima BUMN tersebut adalah PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), PT LEN (Persero), PT Merpati Nusantara Airlines (Persero), dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero).
> 
> Selain proyek perkeretaapian, PT INKA (Persero) juga turut serta dalam proyek Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Surya (PLTS) berkapasitas 200 Mega Watt peak (MWp) di Kinshasa, DRC, Afrika.
> 
> PT Len Industri (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), dan PT INKA (Persero) merupakan konsorsium yang akan mengerjakan proyek PLTS tersebut. Adapun acara "ground breaking" proyek PLTS telah dilangsungkan pada tanggal 19 Agustus 2020 bertempat di daerah Kinshasa, DRC, Afrika.
> 
> Budi Noviantoro menambahkan, selain untuk memasok kebutuhan listrik masyarakat sekitar, PLTS tersebut ketika nanti sudah beroperasi, juga akan dimanfaatkan untuk pasokan listrik di sektor transportasi yakni dalam mendukung operasional sarana kereta salah satunya KRL (Kereta Rel Listrik).
> 
> Adapun ekspansi pengerjaan proyek ke DRC tersebut akan menambah "supply record" PT INKA (Persero) ke pasar luar negeri setelah sebanyak 250 kereta pesanan Bangladesh selesai dikirim pada awal Oktober 2020.
> 
> Proyek ekspor lain yang sedang dikerjakan PT INKA (Persero) saat ini antara lain tiga lokomotif dan 15 kereta commuter pesanan Filipina dengan nilai kontrak Rp363 miliar dan 31 trainset LRT untuk PT KAI (Persero) dengan nilai kontrak sebesar Rp3,9 triliun.
> 
> Proses penandatanganan kontrak tersebut selain dihadiri oleh pejabat lima BUMN juga dihadiri CEO TSG Global Holdings Rubar Sandi, Duta Besar DRC untuk USA Francois Nikuna Balumuene, Penasihat Khusus Presiden DRC bidang Infrastruktur Alexy Kayembe De Bampende, dan CEO PT TSG Utama Indonesia Syaiful Idham.
> 
> Proses penandatanganan kontrak dilakukan dengan mengedepankan protokol kesehatan. Yakni pengukuran suhu tubuh sebelum memaski ruangan, cuci tangan, penyediaan cairan pembersih tangan, masker, dan jaga jarak. Selain itu, para wartawan yang meliput juga difasilitasi dengan pemeriksaan "rapid test" guna mencegah penyebaran COVID-19.
> 
> *Baca juga: INKA akan bangun jalur kereta api menghubungkan Mali-Senegal di Afrika
> Baca juga: INKA selesaikan pengiriman 250 kereta ke Bangladesh*
> Pewarta: Louis Rika Stevani
> Editor: Ahmad Wijaya
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INKA tanda tangani proyek pengerjaan kereta dengan Kongo
> 
> 
> PT INKA (Persero) menandatangani kontrak dengan Republik Demokratik Kongo/DRC untuk pengerjaan proyek berskala besar berupa produksi kebutuhan transportasi ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.antaranews.com



PTDI? Merpati? What’s their stake in this?


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> PTDI? Merpati? What’s their stake in this?


 
Of course it will be related with their current products and service, but the contract for these companies havent been sealed yet. We need to wait the next development further.


----------



## Nike




----------



## NEKONEKO

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara atau BUMN Erick Thohir mengatakan PT Kereta Api Indonesia (Persero) telah menjajaki kerja sama dengan perusahaan gerbong kereta asal Swiss, yakni Stadler Rail. Kedua perusahaan itu akan memproduksi rangkaian kereta yang akan dipasarkan ke kawasan Asia-Oseania.





__





Erick Thohir: Perusahaan Gerbong Kereta Swiss Akan Buka Kantor di Indonesia - Bisnis Tempo.co


Menteri BUMN Erick Thohir mengatakan PT KAI (Persero) telah menjajaki kerja sama dengan perusahaan gerbong kereta asal Swiss, yakni Stadler Rail.




bisnis.tempo.co






State-owned pharmaceutical holding company PT Bio Farma has been selected to work with the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) as a potential manufacturer for a COVID-19 vaccine.

Bio Farma president director Honesti Basyir said that CEPI would use the company’s facility, which is said to be capable of producing up to 100 million doses of a COVID-19 vaccine a year once one is developed. Production is expected to start between the fourth quarter of 2021 and first quarter of 2022.

“CEPI only partners with vaccine producers that meet their standards, one of which is Bio Farma,” Honesti said in a statement on Thursday.









Bio Farma teams up with CEPI to mass produce COVID-19 vaccine


State-owned pharmaceutical holding company PT Bio Farma has been selected to work with the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) as a potential manufacturer for a COVID-19 vaccine.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Bio Farma teams up with CEPI to mass produce COVID-19 vaccine*
State-owned pharmaceutical holding company PT Bio Farma has been selected to work with the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) as a potential manufacturer for a COVID-19 vaccine.




www.thejakartapost.com







State-owned pharmaceutical holding company PT Bio Farma has been selected to work with the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) as a potential manufacturer for a COVID-19 vaccine.

Bio Farma president director Honesti Basyir said that CEPI would use the company’s facility, which is said to be capable of producing up to 100 million doses of a COVID-19 vaccine a year once one is developed. Production is expected to start between the fourth quarter of 2021 and first quarter of 2022.

*“CEPI only partners with vaccine producers that meet their standards, one of which is Bio Farma,” Honesti said in a statement on Thursday.

The global coalition picked Bio Farma following a due diligence test in September, in which CEPI evaluated the company’s capabilities in developing a vaccine, including its production, laboratory analysis and technology information systems.*

Bio Farma is one of 29 vaccine producers in the world that was prequalified by the World Health Organization for good manufacturing practices. The pharmaceutical company previously produced the type 2 oral polio vaccine, which has been used in about 150 countries.

The company also has a vaccine and biotechnology reference laboratory for members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Why did Suga Choose Vietnam and Indonesia for his first official trip as Prime Minister ?*
Read More : Japantimes.co.jp








When invited to a private Sunday lunch on Oct. 4, I never dreamt I would soon be advising him on foreign policy. Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga, to my great surprise, appointed me on Oct. 13, together with five other experts, as a special adviser to his Cabinet. With that said, I will still be myself and my contrarian writing style will not change.

It was at the Prime Minister’s Office where I learned Suga had publicly spoke of his planned visits to Vietnam and Indonesia next week. During his first official trip overseas as prime minister, Suga is reportedly scheduled to meet with Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc and Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

Japanese and foreign journalists started speculating as to why Suga would visit those two nations in his first official tour abroad? Why not start with Washington, Beijing or Seoul? How significant is his first overseas trip and how successful will it be? Although I have no inside information that allows me to answer those questions with complete accuracy, here are some of my personal observations.

*Why Vietnam and Indonesia*
A natural choice for Suga is Southeast Asia. Conventional journalistic wisdom is that visiting ASEAN member states come as Japan seeks to “strengthen ties with countries in the region amid growing tensions between its main security ally the United States and its biggest trading partner, China.” It’s a very commonsensical approach.

With that said, this argument does not explain Suga’s planned visits to only Indonesia and Vietnam and not other equally important ASEAN nations. There must be reasons for this. Some conventional wisdom suggests “Vietnam is this year’s ASEAN chair, and Indonesia is a member of the Group of 20 major economies.” Are those the only reasons? Hardly.

Hopefully no one left behind #fingercross 🤞
*Government salary subsidies reach 11.9 mln workers*
Source : Link

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The government has confirmed that it has channeled salary subsidies to 11,850,300 workers, or 97.37 percent of the targeted 12.2 million workers as of October 2020.

“We are continuing to encourage banks to speed up the process of channeling the subsidies,” Manpower Minister Ida Fauziyah said here on Tuesday.

The salary subsidies have been disbursed in five stages: with subsidies reaching 2,485,687 workers (99.43 percent) in the first stage, 2,981,533 workers (99.38 percent) in the second stage, 3,476,361 workers (99.32 percent) in the third stage, 2,579,703 workers (97.20 percent) in the fourth stage, and 427,016 workers (69.03 percent) in the fifth stage.

*Progress Kijing deep seaport - West Kalimantan

Kijing Port is designed to be able to serve container ships with a capacity of over 10 thousand TEUs. the current progress of the construction of the Kijing port has reached 70 percent.










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Sri Mulyani named 'Finance Minister of the Year' in East Asia Pacific*

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has once again been named the Finance Minister of the Year for East Asia Pacific by _Global Markets_ magazine for her accomplishments throughout the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.









Sri Mulyani named 'Finance Minister of the Year' in East Asia Pacific


Global Markets magazine noted that the minister’s decision to provide fiscal stimulus packages – in the form of social security, tax incentives and subsidies for businesses bearing the brunt of the pandemic – was worthy of recognition.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Indonesia records better growth than other G20 countries: report*
3 minutes ago





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia performed better than other economies grouped in the G20 in the second quarter of 2020, recording a contraction of 5.32 percent, a new report has stated.

“Indonesia is ranked third after China and South Korea (in terms of economic growth),” according to the 2020 annual report on the Jokowi-Ma'ruf administration obtained here on Tuesday.

While the COVID-19 pandemic has also impacted Indonesia, its economic contraction has been shallower than other countries, the report stated.

Indonesia has recorded a better economic growth in the second quarter of the year compared to other Southeast Asian countries, it added.

G20 comprises Argentina, Australia, Brazil, Canada, China, France, Germany, India, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Mexico, Russia, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, South Korea, Turkey, the United Kingdom, the United States, and the European Union.

*Related news: Domestic economic recovery underway, global economy starts to rebound

Related news: APEC to intensify structural reform efforts for economic recovery*

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati had earlier disclosed the economic growth registered by some countries, citing data collected by _Bloomberg_ as of September, 2020.

The minister had said that the economies of Germany, Italy, Mexico, and France had contracted by more than 11 percent, the UK 21 percent, and India 23.9 percent.

Meanwhile, China had recorded a positive growth of 3.2 percent and South Korea contracted 2.9 percent, she said.

The COVID-19 pandemic has hit the global economy, including Indonesia, which saw 3.5 million workers being laid-off, the report said.

The unemployment numbers have increased to 10.4 million, while the number of poor has risen to 26.42 million, especially in urban areas.

The government has allocated a budget of Rp695.2 trillion for COVID-19 response and economic recovery, which has widened its fiscal deficit to 6.34 percent.

The budget will be directed towards efforts to mitigate the social and economic impact of the pandemic and cover the health sector, social safety, MSMEs, business incentives, corporate funding, and ministries/institutions and local governments.

The government has said it will continue to increase spending on COVID-19 response and economic recovery. Hence, the growth in the third quarter of the year is expected to improve and is projected to range between negative 2.9 to 1 percent.

*Related news: Government anticipates improved economic growth in 3rd quarter

Related news: Finance Ministry revises Indonesia's economic growth projection

Related news: Finance Minister projects third-quarter growth to contract*

Translated by: Dewa Ketut SW, Sri Haryati
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga









Indonesia records better growth than other G20 countries: report - ANTARA News


Indonesia performed better than other economies grouped in the G20 in the second quarter of 2020, recording a contraction of 5.32 percent, a new report has ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Tesla is interested to build battery factory in Indonesia, still in talks with Indonesia.









Luhut Sudah Ditelepon Tesla Soal Pabrik, Lahan Sudah Siap?


Kabar mengejutkan soal rencana masuknya Tesla ke Indonesia melalui pembangunan pabrik baterai disambut pengelola kawasan industri.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





The factory will be located in Batang - Central Java, there is also another battery factory that is being built in Morowali - Central Sulawesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Tesla is interested to build battery factory in Indonesia, still in talks with Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luhut Sudah Ditelepon Tesla Soal Pabrik, Lahan Sudah Siap?
> 
> 
> Kabar mengejutkan soal rencana masuknya Tesla ke Indonesia melalui pembangunan pabrik baterai disambut pengelola kawasan industri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The factory will be located in Batang - Central Java, there is also another battery factory that is being built in Morowali - Central Sulawesi.



It will be good news for a while, we still got a lot to be improved


----------



## acelaw

*Social Bella expands to Vietnam, its first international market*
Written by Ursula Florene Published on 15 Oct 2020
Share





*For Social Bella, its first overseas destination Vietnam is similar to the Indonesian market.*
Indonesian beauty-tech startup Social Bella has expanded its business into the first international market, Vietnam. Through its e-commerce arm Sociolla, the company aims to help local Indonesian brands to tap the neighboring country.
“Many Indonesian beauty brands are innovative and they have excellent quality while maintaining affordable price points,” said Social Bella co-founder and CEO John Rasjid. He even promises end-to-end support to ensure proper launch there. “We work closely with our partners to develop a holistic growth plan for Vietnam,” he said.
Social Bella chose Vietnam as the first international destination after months of research and planning, the company said. “As one of the fastest-growing markets for beauty and personal care in Southeast Asia, with a young and highly digitalized population, Vietnam shares many similarities with Indonesia,” said co-founder and president Christopher Madiam.



Indonesian beauty tech startup Social Bella expands to Vietnam. Picture courtesy of Social Bella.
Based on a report by Cosmetics Design Asia, Vietnam’s beauty and personal care market remains resilient against the COVID-19 pandemic. The beauty sector specifically saw approximately 80% growth in online channels. Most Vietnamese started buying cosmetics and skin care products through platforms such as Shopee and Lazada, or local online vendors such as Tiki and Sendo. They will be strong competitors for Social Bella.
First introduced in 2015 by Rasjid, Madiam, and Chrisanti Indiana, Social Bella has evolved from being an e-commerce platform to turn into a digital beauty ecosystem. The company has raised a total of USD 110 million over the span of five years, with the latest funding round in July from Temasek, Pavilion Capital, and Jungle Ventures.
It comprises five business units: e-commerce site Sociolla, community platform SOCO, beauty and lifestyle site Beauty Journal, and a mom-and-baby marketplace called Lilla by Sociolla. Social Bella also has a brand development division that offers end-to-end distributor service for beauty and personal care brands. It runs eight physical stores and is estimated to serve approximately 30 million users in 2020.










Social Bella expands to Vietnam, its first international market | KrASIA


For Social Bella, its first overseas destination Vietnam is similar to the Indonesian market.




kr-asia.com


----------



## Nike

Seorang wartawan mengambil gambar prototipe trem bertenaga baterai buatan PT INKA (Persero) di Madiun, Jawa Timur, Senin (19/10/2020). Menurut rencana trem bertenaga baterai berkapasitas sekitar 80 penumpang seharga sekitar Rp15 miliar per unit tersebut akan ditawarkan ke Kongo dan pasar dalam negeri. ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo/pras. 




Dirut PT INKA (Persero) Budi Noviantoro (kiri) berada di dalam trem bertenaga baterai buatan PT INKA saat dioperasikan di Madiun, Jawa Timur, Senin (19/10/2020). Menurut rencana trem bertenaga baterai berkapasitas sekitar 80 penumpang seharga sekitar Rp15 miliar per unit tersebut akan ditawarkan ke Kongo dan pasar dalam negeri. ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo/pras. 




irut PT INKA (Persero) Budi Noviantoro (kiri) berada di dalam trem bertenaga baterai buatan PT INKA saat dioperasikan di Madiun, Jawa Timur, Senin (19/10/2020). Menurut rencana trem bertenaga baterai berkapasitas sekitar 80 penumpang seharga sekitar Rp15 miliar per unit tersebut akan ditawarkan ke Kongo dan pasar dalam negeri. ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo/pras.


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi welcomes relocation of Japanese companies to Indonesia*

16 hours ago 



President Joko Widodo and Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga. President Widodo has welcomed the relocation of Japanese companies, including Denso, Sagami, Panasonic, Mitsubishi Chemical, and Toyota, to Indonesia and expansion of their investment in the country. (Biro Pers Setpres)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has welcomed Japan’s willingness to relocate its companies to Indonesia and expand their investments in the country.



While issuing a joint press statement with Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga at the Presidential Palace in Bogor, West Java, on Tuesday, President Jokowi said Japan was one of Indonesia's strategic partners in economy.



“I warmly welcome the relocation and expansion of investment of Japanese companies in Indonesia, including Denso, Sagami, Panasonic, Mitsubishi Chemical, and Toyota,” he added.



The two leaders made a joint press statement shortly after wrapping up a bilateral meeting, which was part of the agenda for Prime Minister Suga and First Lady Mariko Suga's visit to Indonesia.



At the meeting, President Jokowi said, he had appealed to Japan to help resolve barriers to import licensing of Indonesia's agricultural, forestry, and fisheries products.



"I also encourage Japan to participate in Indonesia's Sovereign Wealth Fund," he added.



The two leaders also discussed matters related to Indonesia-Japan's partnership to strengthen multilateral cooperation.



In this regard, President Jokowi highlighted the importance of preserving the spirit of inclusive cooperation in the midst of sharpening rivalries between global powers.



He argued that inclusive cooperation needs to be boosted in the Indo-Pacific Cooperation, in keeping with the ‘ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific’ initiative.



Speaking about the Japanese leader's visit earlier, President Jokowi had said it symbolized a strong commitment to boosting Indonesia and Japan's bilateral cooperation and implementing their strategic partnership.



Prime Minister Suga's visit to Indonesia in the midst of the coronavirus pandemic is the first visit by a world leader to the country.



After his election by Japan's parliament following Shinzo Abe's surprise resignation on September 16, 2020, Suga's first overseas visit has been to Viet Nam and Indonesia.



Before arriving in Indonesia, Prime Minister Suga visited Hanoi, the capital city of the Socialist Republic of Viet Nam, on October 18, 2020.



According to the Japanese prime minister's official website, he attended a welcoming ceremony on October 19, 2020 (local time), and followed it up with a meeting with Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc.



Afterwards, the leaders held an exchange of documents ceremony and a joint press announcement in relation to grant assistance. During his visit, Prime Minister Suga also met with Nguyen Phu Trong, general secretary of the Communist Party of Viet Nam.



He also enjoyed a stroll with Prime Minister Phuc at the late President Ho Chi Minh's Stilt House. In the afternoon, he gave a policy speech at the Vietnam-Japan University and engaged in a frank and candid discussion with students.



Suga offered flowers at the Martyrs' Monument and the President Ho Chi Minh Mausoleum before meeting with several top figures, including Mdm. Nguyen Thi Kim Ngan, chairwoman of the National Assembly of the Socialist Republic of Viet Nam.



Later, the Japanese premier held a press conference on the Japan-Viet Nam summit and other events.



*Related news: Suga supports Indonesia's 'ASEAN Outlook on Indopacific' initiative

Related news: President Jokowi warmly welcomes PM Suga at Bogor Palace*




Reporter: Hanni S, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Jokowi welcomes relocation of Japanese companies to Indonesia - ANTARA News


President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has welcomed Japan’s willingness to relocate its companies to Indonesia and expand their investments in the ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian government aims to produce 2 million PCR test kits a month *​

News Desk 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Thu, October 22, 2020 / 09:11 am





Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro (left) and Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) head Hammam Riza (second left) check on a mobile biosafety level-2 laboratory in Jakarta on June 16. The laboratory was built by the BPPT and the national COVID-19 task force on research and technological innovation (TFRIC-19) to ramp up the country’s capacity in detecting COVID-19. (Courtesy of/BPPT)


Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, who also heads the National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN), has stated a target for a state-owned company to produce 2 million polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test kits for COVID-19 per month. "Production is now estimated at 1.5 million units per month and will increase to 2 million per month," Bambang said in a virtual press conference on Tuesday as quoted by tribunnews.com. 

The government is working with state-owned pharmaceutical company PT Biofarma to produce the PCR test kit. Apart from the PCR test kits, BRIN’s COVID-19 research consortium is also making antibody-based rapid test kits, currently some 350,000 per month. "Hopefully the production of [the antibody-based rapid test kits] can reach 1 million units per month by the end of the year," said Bambang. The government has partnered with two private companies to produce the antibody-based rapid test kits and hopes two other domestic private companies will join the effort.










Indonesian government aims to produce 2 million PCR test kits a month


Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, who also heads the National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN), has stated a target for a state-owned company to produce 2 million polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test kits for COVID-19 per month.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Nike

*Kemenperin pacu revitalisasi dan teknologi modern di pabrik gula*

Kamis, 22 Oktober 2020 19:34 WIB 



Presiden Joko Widodo (kiri) didampingi Menteri Perindustrian Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita (kedua kanan) dan Sekretaris Kabinet Pramono Anung (kedua kiri) memperhatikan produk gula PT Prima Alam Gemilang (PAG) di Bombana, Sulawesi Tenggara, Kamis (22/10/2020). ANTARA/HO-Kementerian Perindustrian


Kami juga fokus mengakselerasi pembangunan pabrik-pabrik gula baru yang terintegrasi dengan perkebunan tebu, sehingga mereka dapat beroperasi penuh
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Kementerian Perindustrian (Kemenperin) terus berupaya merevitalisasi industri gula dan mendorong penggunaan teknologi modern agar lebih produktif dan berdaya saing guna memenuhi kebutuhan domestik.

"Kami juga fokus mengakselerasi pembangunan pabrik-pabrik gula baru yang terintegrasi dengan perkebunan tebu, sehingga mereka dapat beroperasi penuh," kata Menteri Perindustrian (Menperin) Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita usai mendampingi Presiden Joko Widodo pada peresmian pabrik gula PT Prima Alam Gemilang (PAG) di Bombana, Sulawesi Tenggara, Kamis.

*Baca juga: Presiden Jokowi sebut investasi Pabrik Gula Bombana sebuah keberanian*

Menperin melalui keterangan tertulisnya menjelaskan kebutuhan gula di Indonesia mencapai 5,8 juta ton per tahun, namun baru 2,1 juta ton per tahunyang mampu diproduksi di dalam negeri.

Oleh karena itu, lanjut dia, diperlukan kebijakan strategis untuk menciptakan iklim investasi yang kondusif di Tanah air, salah satunya memfasilitasi bahan baku untuk pembangunan pabrik gula baru maupun perluasan.

Pihaknya, kata Menperin, telah menerbitkan Peraturan Menteri Perindustrian Nomor 10 Tahun 2017 tentang Fasilitas Memperoleh Bahan Baku Dalam Rangka Pembangunan Industri Gula.

Menperin mengapresiasi PAG Bombana yang telah berinvestasi membangun pabrik gula terintegrasi dengan kebun tebu, serta memanfaatkan otomatisasi pada proses produksinya.

Pengerjaan konstruksi pabrik gula yang diresmikan Presiden tersebut dimulai pada awal 2017 dan berproduksi sejak Agustus 2020.

Kapasitas pengolahan tebu pabrik ini sebanyak 8.000 ton _cane per day_ (TCD), yang mampu ditingkatkan hingga 12.000 TCD.

Dengan kapasitas tersebut, pabrik mampu memproduksi gula kristal putih sebanyak 800 hingga 1.200 ton per hari.

Hal itu menjadikan PAG Bombana sebagai pabrik gula dengan jumlah produksi terbesar di Indonesia yang dimiliki oleh pengusaha dalam negeri.

Perusahaan ini juga didukung dengan sumber bahan baku area tebu inti plasma sebesar 22.797 hektare.

"Yang patut dibanggakan juga dari investasi ini adalah mereka mampu menyerap ribuan tenaga kerja lokal. Dalam operasionalnya, kebun dan pabrik ini dapat membuka lapangan kerja hingga 15.000 orang," kata Menperin.

Direktur PAG Bombana Arif Efendi sebelumnya menyampaikan penggunaan teknologi canggih otomatisasi pabrik gula sesuai dengan implementasi peta jalan _Making Indonesia 4.0_.

"Dengan demikian, kami mampu menghasilkan produk dengan _incumsa_ di bawah 100 UI dan _total losses _di bawah 1,8 pol gula," ungkapnya.

Dengan kapasitas produksi yang cukup besar, pihaknya berkomitmen memenuhi kuota gula Indonesia bagian timur dengan harga di bawah HET.

"Sehingga masyarakat mampu menikmati harga gula yang wajar," tutur Arif.

Timothy Savitri selaku perwakilan dari pemilik perusahaan menambahkan pihaknya ingin memberikan sumbangsih bagi ekonomi Indonesia dan memberdayakan warga lokal.

*Baca juga: Masyarakat Bombana sambut gembira peresmian pabrik gula oleh Presiden
Baca juga: Kemenperin pacu pembangunan pabrik gula terintegrasi lahan tebu*
Pewarta: Risbiani Fardaniah
Editor: Kelik Dewanto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Kemenperin pacu revitalisasi dan teknologi modern di pabrik gula


Kementerian Perindustrian (Kemenperin) terus berupaya merevitalisasi industri gula dan mendorong penggunaan teknologi modern agar lebih produktif dan berdaya ...




www.antaranews.com





Quite a pity, in the past Indonesia is one of the largest sugar producer in the world, even the most richest person in ASEAN during Netherland indies era is come from sugar business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi conveys priorities for development of coal derivative industry*
23rd Oct 2020 15:57





Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) conveyed several priorities for development of the coal derivative industry.

"Several priorities can be worked upon, such as the coal gasification program or DME (dimethyl ether) to gasify coal into syngas, a requirement for the petrochemical industry, and DME, which is very important as a substitute for LPG since we still import it. Thus, it can reduce our LPG imports," President Jokowi stated at the Presidential Palace, Bogor, on Friday.

President Jokowi conveyed the statement at a limited meeting themed "Accelerating the Increasing Value of Coal" held through videoconferencing.

DME, or dimethyl ether, was developed as an alternative fuel to replace LPG, while syngas, which stands for synthetic gas, is an energized gas produced through the coal gasification process to be utilized as raw material for chemical industries, such as fertilizers and petrochemicals, electricity, and city gas.

"The road map for optimization of domestic coal should be really accelerated through the application of environmentally friendly technology," the head of state emphasized.

President Jokowi urged his ministers to determine the downstream product strategy to be developed.

"Hence, it is clear which direction we will head on, how much will be converted into gas, how much will be converted into petrochemicals, and the areas that will be developed into the downstream coal industry anywhere," the president stated.

The head of state also gave instructions that areas, with reserves of coal resources, should be able to guarantee sufficient coal supply in the downstream coal industry.

"Earlier, I would like to remind you that we all have to shift from exporting raw materials from countries, and one of them is coal, in order to become industrialized countries that are able to process raw materials into finished goods or semi-finished goods. I think this is a big strategy that we must be consistent in implementing it," the president explained.

To this end, the Indonesian coal industry is urged to move into the development of the coal derivative industry, starting from the quality improvement industry, the manufacture of coal briquettes, the manufacture of coke (high-calorie coal), coal liquefaction, and coal gasification to coal mixture.

"I believe that developing this coal derivative industry can increase the added value of commodities many times, reduce the core of raw materials needed by domestic industries, such as the steel industry, the petrochemical industry, and no less importantly, we can create as many jobs as possible," the president expounded. *Related news: President orders acceleration of coal derivative industry development
Related news: Government to speed up coal gasification plant construction*

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Desca L, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Suharto


----------



## NEKONEKO

The United States-based International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) explored opportunities to invest in Indonesia's sovereign wealth fund in a meeting with Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan on Friday.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo announced in January that the DFC was planning to allocate US$5 billion for investment in Indonesia. Boehler visited Jakarta in the same month, during which he held a meeting with the President.





__





United States’ DFC, Luhut discuss sovereign wealth fund - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Nike

Petugas merakit mesin pompa air bantuan pemerintah yang telah menggunakan Bahan Bakar Gas (BBG) untuk diberikan kepada petani di Kebumen, Jawa Tengah, Jumat (23/10/2020). Pemerintah melalui Dirjen Migas Kementerian ESDM, PT. Pertamina, dan Komisi VII DPR RI, memberikan bantuan 400 paket konversi mesin pompa air di Kabupaten Kebumen, sebagai upaya mendorong konversi energi dari Bahan Bakar Minyak (BBM) ke Bahan Bakar Gas (BBG), untuk mengurangi biaya yang dikeluarkan petani pada kegiatan pengairan dan penyiraman lahan pertanian. ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria/foc. 





Seorang petani mencoba mengoperasikan mesin pompa air bantuan dari Pemerintah, yang telah menggunakan Bahan Bakar Gas (BBG), di Kebumen, Jawa Tengah, Jumat (23/10/2020). Pemerintah melalui Dirjen Migas Kementerian ESDM, PT. Pertamina, dan Komisi VII DPR RI, memberikan bantuan 400 paket konversi mesin pompa air di Kabupaten Kebumen, sebagai upaya mendorong konversi energi dari Bahan Bakar Minyak (BBM) ke Bahan Bakar Gas (BBG), untuk mengurangi biaya yang dikeluarkan petani pada kegiatan pengairan dan penyiraman lahan pertanian. ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria/foc.


----------



## Nike

*KKP: Udang masih jadi primadona permintaan global*

Minggu, 25 Oktober 2020 20:09 WIB 






Komoditas udang vaname. ANTARA/HO-KKP


Pandemi ini bisa menjadi potensi kita untuk memenuhi permintaan global
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Dirjen Perikanan Budidaya Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) Slamet Soebjakto menyatakan komoditas udang sampai sekarang masih menjadi primadona permintaan global untuk sektor kelautan dan perikanan.

"Meski pandemi COVID-19 masih berlangsung, namun udang masih menjadi primadona dengan permintaan global yang masih sangat tinggi hingga saat ini," kata Slamet Soebjakto dalam siaran pers yang diterima di Jakarta, Minggu.

Menurut dia, udang merupakan komoditas yang memberikan pangsa dominan terhadap devisa ekspor yakni sekitar 40 persen terhadap nilai total ekspor produk perikanan nasional.

Ia berpendapat bahwa petambak udang di tengah pandemi COVID-19 ini masih tetap bersemangat dan produktif melakukan proses produksinya, seperti dalam bisnis budidaya udang di Pantura Jawa.

"Pandemi ini bisa menjadi potensi kita untuk memenuhi permintaan global, karena saat ini kita ketahui bersama sejumlah negara pesaing penghasil udang vaname terbesar dunia seperti India tengah_ lockdown_," ujarnya.

Di samping itu, Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Edhy Prabowo juga menyampaikan semangat UU Cipta Kerja (Omnibus Law) di sektor perikanan budidaya antara lain membuka peluang masuknya investasi di bidang akuakultur.

"Pelaku usaha maupun investor untuk tidak lagi merasa ragu terjun dalam bisnis budidaya udang. Saat ini Pemerintah tengah memfasilitasi penyederhanaan berbagai jenis izin yang tidak diperlukan dan dinilai menghambat investasi masuk di usaha ini," tegas Edhy.

Sebelumnya, Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Edhy Prabowo menyatakan, semangat Omnibus Law atau UU Cipta Kerja yang bertujuan untuk memudahkan investasi masuk, sebenarnya sudah berjalan di Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan.

"Semangat omnibus law sudah berjalan di Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP). Ini dibuktikan dengan lahirnya Sistem Informasi Izin Layanan Cepat (Silat) untuk perizinan kapal tangkap ukuran di atas 30 GT yang berlaku secara online pada akhir 2019," kata Menteri Edhy.

Ia memaparkan, sistem Silat memangkas waktu pengurusan dari yang tadinya 14 hari menjadi satu jam.

Hingga 7 Oktober 2020, berdasarkan data dari KKP, Pendapatan Negara Bukan Pajak (PNBP) dari ribuan izin yang dikeluarkan Silat nilainya mencapai lebih dari Rp470 miliar.

Kemudahan perizinan kini juga berlaku di sektor perikanan budidaya, di mana sekarang prosesnya satu pintu di Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal (BKPM), sementara KKP bertindak sebagai pengawas bersama dengan pemerintah daerah.

"Tadinya butuh 21 izin untuk bisa memulai usaha budidaya di Indonesia," ucapnya.

*Baca juga: Indonesia dipersiapkan jadi pusat budi daya udang jerbung-putih dunia
Baca juga: KKP targetkan 1.000 hektare tambak udang di Buol Sulteng*
Pewarta: M Razi Rahman
Editor: Ahmad Wijaya
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1803769/kkp-udang-masih-jadi-primadona-permintaan-global
*Indonesia's manufacturing exports top US$94 bln*

23rd October 2020 



Head of the Data and Information Center of the Industry Ministry, R Janu Suryanto. (ANTARA/HO-Industry Ministry Public Relations/sh)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia’s manufacturing industry recorded US$94.36 billion in exports in January-September this year, contributing 80.5 percent to the country’s total exports for the period.

“It means that our industry sector is still aggressively penetrating the international market amid this difficult time as an impact of the COVID-19 pandemic,” head of the Data and Information Center of the Industry Ministry, R Janu Suryanto, said here on Friday.

According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Indonesia’s total exports in January-September, 2020 were valued at $117.19 billion, with the manufacturing industry accounting for 80.5 percent of the exports.

“The trade balance in the manufacturing industry in the period of January to September, 2020 showed a surplus of US$8.87 billion,” Suryanto informed.

The food industry recorded the highest exports of $21.31 billion, or up 10.5 percent, compared to the same period of 2019.

The basic metal industry was next with $16.96 billion in exports, or up 30.7 percent compared to the same period of last year; followed by chemical goods ($9 billion); textiles and garments ($8 billion); and, paper and paper goods ($5.16 billion).

“During January to September, 2020, some industry sectors have shown significant increase in exports compared to last year,” Suryanto remarked.

Among the sectors that recorded export growth of more than 10 percent are printing industry and recording media reproduction, which chalked up exports of $29.78 million, or up 27.8 percent; furniture $1.59 billion (up 15.2 percent); and pharmaceutical industry, chemical, and traditional drugs at $484.79 million (up 10.1 percent).

Exports of the manufacturing industry in September increased 7.3 percent (m-to-m) to $11.56 billion compared to the previous month's exports, which were recorded at $10.77 billion.

“Manufacturing industry trade balance in September had a surplus of $2.04 billion,” he added.

The industry’s exports in September also recorded a year-to-year increase of 6.6 percent.

“In September, 2020, China became the main export destination country for Indonesia's manufacturing industry, followed by the United States, Japan, Singapore, and India,” Suryanto noted. (INE)

*Related news: Minister flags off exports worth Rp10.68 bln to US, Europe
Related news: Manufacturing industry contributes 75 percent of total exports*

EDITED BY INE










Reporter: Sella PG, Sri Haryati
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020








Indonesia's manufacturing exports top US$94 bln - ANTARA News


Indonesia’s manufacturing industry recorded US$94.36 billion in exports in January-September this year, contributing 80.5 percent to the country’s ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Len Industri is working on the signaling system of Trans Sulawesi line *




__





Len Industri is working on the signaling system of Trans Sulawesi line | IDNFinancials


PT Len Industri (Persero) is working on the construction of a signaling and telecommunication system for the Trans Sulawesi railway line.




www.idnfinancials.com










JAKARTA - PT Len Industri (Persero) is working on the construction of a signaling and telecommunication system for the Trans Sulawesi railway line.

Linus Andor Sijabat, Operations Director of PT Len Industri (Persero) said in a press release on Monday (19/10) said that his party worked on the Mandalle-Palanro route, while Len Railways Systems, Len's subsidiary, worked on the Mandai-Mandalle route. "The Mandalle-Palanro and Mandai-Mandalle routes are part of the Makassar-Parepare route," he said.

Len Industri, he said, supplies vital and non-vital interlocking signaling systems, as well as outdoor signaling devices, radio, CCTV, power supplies, and centralized traffic supervisory (CTS). (LK/AR)

LEN CTS @Soetta APMS






More locally manufacture. Hopefully this will lower the cost of infrastructure development in Indonesia. 
*Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing purchases 20 excavators from Pindad*




__





Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing purchases 20 excavators from Pindad | IDNFinancials


The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing has purchased 20 Pindad Excava 200 excavators manufactured by PT Pindad (Persero).




www.idnfinancials.com










BANDUNG - The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing has purchased 20 Pindad Excava 200 excavators manufactured by PT Pindad (Persero). The contract is worth Rp 28.056 billion.

*The excavators will be given as grants to regional Public Works and Public Housing Offices with notable achievements to build infrastructure in order to achieve economic equality and for disaster mitigation.*

According to Bowo Sudiatmanto, Head of Planning and Programming at the ministry’s Directorate of Bridges, the contract is the second between the ministry and Pindad after another one in 2018.

“next year the ministry will make another purchase from Pindad per the Minister’s direction to use locally-produced heavy equipment,” Mr Sudiatmanto said in an official statement on the Ministry of State-owned Enterprises’ website, Saturday (24/10). (MS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

*China's Delong Holdings targets 20 mln T of steel output in Indonesia*
Min Zhang and Tom Daly




Oct 26 (Reuters) - Chinese steelmaker Delong Holdings said it has signed a letter of intent to lift the annual capacity of its steel project in Indonesia to 20 million tonnes - more than three times the volume the Southeast Asian country produced last year.
Mineral-rich Indonesia has attracted billions of dollars of investment from top metals consumer China as it looks to position itself as a hub for steel and battery materials production.
Delong, through its Indonesian joint venture (JV) Dexin Steel Indonesia, started investing in its steel project on the island of Sulawesi in 2018 and saw the mill reach designed output in June this year. Its JV partners are Shanghai Decent Investment Group and Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park.

Dexin Steel said on Sunday it had now launched a first-phase expansion of the project, raising annual capacity to 6 million tonnes, which is slated to be put into production by the end of 2021.


"With the help from Indonesian government and related policies, Delong ... will gradually expand the project's annual capacity to 20 million tonnes," it said in a statement.


Delong Holdings and Dexin Steel agreed with Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Maritime and Investment Affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, in China's Yunnan province in early October to further expand the project, according to the statement, which did not put a value on the extra investment.


Pandjaitan's spokesman said earlier this month that Chinese firms operating in Indonesia, including Delong Holdings, "made a commitment" to increase their collective investment in the country to around $20.9 billion by 2024.


Indonesia churned out 6.4 million tonnes of crude steel in 2019, according to the World Steel Association, making it the 26th biggest producer globally. (Reporting by Min Zhang and Tom Daly; Editing by Mark Potter)









China's Delong Holdings targets 20 mln T of steel output in Indonesia


Chinese steelmaker Delong Holdings saidit has signed a letter of intent to lift the annual capacity ofits steel project in Indonesia to 20 million tonnes - more thanthree times the volume the Southeast Asian country produced lastyear.




in.mobile.reuters.com


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *China's Delong Holdings targets 20 mln T of steel output in Indonesia*
> Min Zhang and Tom Daly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 26 (Reuters) - Chinese steelmaker Delong Holdings said it has signed a letter of intent to lift the annual capacity of its steel project in Indonesia to 20 million tonnes - more than three times the volume the Southeast Asian country produced last year.
> Mineral-rich Indonesia has attracted billions of dollars of investment from top metals consumer China as it looks to position itself as a hub for steel and battery materials production.
> Delong, through its Indonesian joint venture (JV) Dexin Steel Indonesia, started investing in its steel project on the island of Sulawesi in 2018 and saw the mill reach designed output in June this year. Its JV partners are Shanghai Decent Investment Group and Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park.
> 
> Dexin Steel said on Sunday it had now launched a first-phase expansion of the project, raising annual capacity to 6 million tonnes, which is slated to be put into production by the end of 2021.
> 
> 
> "With the help from Indonesian government and related policies, Delong ... will gradually expand the project's annual capacity to 20 million tonnes," it said in a statement.
> 
> 
> Delong Holdings and Dexin Steel agreed with Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Maritime and Investment Affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, in China's Yunnan province in early October to further expand the project, according to the statement, which did not put a value on the extra investment.
> 
> 
> Pandjaitan's spokesman said earlier this month that Chinese firms operating in Indonesia, including Delong Holdings, "made a commitment" to increase their collective investment in the country to around $20.9 billion by 2024.
> 
> 
> Indonesia churned out 6.4 million tonnes of crude steel in 2019, according to the World Steel Association, making it the 26th biggest producer globally. (Reporting by Min Zhang and Tom Daly; Editing by Mark Potter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Delong Holdings targets 20 mln T of steel output in Indonesia
> 
> 
> Chinese steelmaker Delong Holdings saidit has signed a letter of intent to lift the annual capacity ofits steel project in Indonesia to 20 million tonnes - more thanthree times the volume the Southeast Asian country produced lastyear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in.mobile.reuters.com


Krakatau steel apa kabar?


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Krakatau steel apa kabar?



Only 3 million tonnes steel output, meanwhile those China steelplant already produce around two million tonnes steel


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Most of Indonesian private industry is like this one, Government should give them more guidance to do thongs more properly and had quality standard


----------



## Nike

Kereta api ringan (LRT) berada di lintasan LRT Jabodebek Cawang-Cibubur di Cibubur, Jakarta, Kamis (29/10/2020). Pihak operator konstruksi LRT Jabodebek Cawang-Cibubur telah memulai tahapan uji coba "Grade of Automation 0" atau masih menggunakan masinis dan ditargetkan akan beroperasi pada 2021. ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A/foc. 






Kereta api ringan (LRT) berada di lintasan LRT Jabodebek Cawang-Cibubur di Cibubur, Jakarta, Kamis (29/10/2020). Pihak operator konstruksi LRT Jabodebek Cawang-Cibubur telah memulai tahapan uji coba "Grade of Automation 0" atau masih menggunakan masinis dan ditargetkan akan beroperasi pada 2021. ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A/foc.
Don't know, but it seems our engineer and technician is mostly adept at building and designing or reverse engineering commercial articles or items. Even something as complex as Railway systems and locomotive, or cargo ships or aircraft.


----------



## Indos

*Golden opportunity: Antam eyes Papua mine amid dwindling reserves *​
Norman Harsono The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Mon, October 26, 2020 / 07:17 pm





An employee shows two bars of gold produced by state-owned diversified mining company PT Aneka Tambang (Antam). (kompas.com/Garry Andrew Lotulung)



State-owned miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) has set its sights on acquiring the lucrative Wabu Block gold mine in Papua to replenish the company’s dwindling gold reserves. Antam is already drafting a work plan for the gold-rich block in Intan Jaya regency, as the miner waits for its parent company, state-owned mining holding MIND ID, to hand over the block, according to the company. MIND ID’s president director had previously confirmed the handover plan on Sept 29. 

The holding company estimates the block to contain 8.6 million ounces of gold resources. “This will, of course, be a new hope for Antam,” Antam corporate secretary Kunto Hendrapawoko told The Jakarta Post on Friday Antam’s takeover of the Wabu Block is expected to further consolidate the company’s gold business, which contributes over 60 percent of its annual revenue, thereby making gold Antam’s best-selling product. The miner also produces nickel, bauxite, silver and coal.










Golden opportunity: Antam eyes Papua mine amid dwindling reserves


Antam’s takeover of the Wabu Block is expected to further consolidate the company’s gold business, which contributes over 60 percent of its annual revenue, thereby making gold Antam’s best-selling product. The miner also produces nickel, bauxite, silver and coal.




 www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Biggest sugarcane mills in Indonesia is inaugurated by Jokowi. The location is in North Sulawesi. It will get supply from 21.000 hectare sugarcane plantation around the mill.

The new sugarcane mill is needed to decrease imported sugarcane, thus can improve the trade balance that in the end hopefully can help strengthen Rupiah. Indonesia currency, Rupiah, so far has been quite fragile and has lost much of its value after being traded freely since 1997 when Indonesia get negative impact from Asian Financial Crisis.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Tutup Pabrik di RI, Nissan Buka 2.000 Lowongan di Thailand*










Tutup Pabrik di RI, Nissan Buka 2.000 Lowongan di Thailand


Langkah Nissan membuka lowongan di Thailand usai menutup pabrik di Indonesia, dinilai perlu jadi pelajaran.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Jokowi aims to awaken ‘sleeping giant’ by merging state-owned sharia banks


President Jokowi said he aimed to realize the full potential of Indoensia's sharia financial industry by merging state-owned sharia banks, likening the industry to a “sleeping giant” that could boost economic activity.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Good market penetration from Japanese, it will help Indonesian automotive industry as well









Mitsubishi begins producing Xpander in Malaysia with parts from Indonesia


The HICOM plant, located in Pekan on the eastern coast of Pahang state, is capable of assembling 6,000 Xpanders a year with parts supplied from Indonesia.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Nike

there is start for recreation van sector in Indonesia, the advance of infrastructure let people to mobilize more freely and doing stuff they can't before






Pekerja menyelesaikan modifikasi mobil campervan di Bengkel Impro Campervan, Depok, Jawa Barat, Sabtu (31/10/2020). Pemilik bengkel mengatakan biaya modifikasi mobil campervan sebesar Rp.50 juta hingga Rp.200 juta tersebut mengalami peningkat permintaan sekitar 70 persen dari komunitas mobil campervan. ANTARA FOTO/Asprilla Dwi Adha/hp. 




Pekerja menyelesaikan modifikasi mobil campervan di Bengkel Impro Campervan, Depok, Jawa Barat, Sabtu (31/10/2020). Pemilik bengkel mengatakan biaya modifikasi mobil campervan sebesar Rp.50 juta hingga Rp.200 juta tersebut mengalami peningkat permintaan sekitar 70 persen dari komunitas mobil campervan. ANTARA FOTO/Asprilla Dwi Adha/hp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*US extends GSP status for Indonesia*
Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi announced on Sunday that Indonesia has retained its status as a beneficiary of the United States’ Generalized System of Preferences (GSP) following the recent visit of United States Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to Jakarta.




__





US extends GSP status for Indonesia - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com





*Jakarta wins global 2021 Sustainable Transport Award for integrated public transportation*
Indonesia’s capital city Jakarta has come out as the winner of the global 2021 Sustainable Transport Award (STA) for its ambitious integrated public transportation programs. Indonesia is the first-ever Southeast Asian country to have received the prestigious award.




__





Jakarta wins global 2021 Sustainable Transport Award for integrated public transportation - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com





MRT





LRT





Busway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> *US extends GSP status for Indonesia*
> Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi announced on Sunday that Indonesia has retained its status as a beneficiary of the United States’ Generalized System of Preferences (GSP) following the recent visit of United States Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to Jakarta.


Nice, good diplomacy from our govn.


----------



## Nike

*Indosat and Huawei to Build Asia Pacific's First SRv6*
1st Nov 2020 22:27





Jakarta (ANTARA) -
The Jakarta-based mobile operator Indosat Ooredoo and the Indonesian branch of Chinese multinational tech giant Huawei has planned to build the Asia Pacific's first SRv6-Based 5G-Ready transport network in some key areas in Indonesia, including Greater Jakarta, East Java, and Bali.

The advanced technology - SRv6 along with Indosat Ooredoo wide fiber optic network expansions, according to Indosat Ooredoo, will enable faster cloud computing data connectivity as the company has sought to serve smartphone users and other digital communities in "much automated way," it highlighted.

In achieving the goal, Indosat Ooredoo has partnered up with Huawei Indonesia to build a state-of-the-art, programmable, 5G-ready transport network powered by Segment routing IPv6 (SRv6), as the tech company will provide the network infrastructure.

"We are excited to partner with Huawei to build Next-Generation Programmable Network Infrastructure by delivering Asia Pacific's first SRv6-based 5G-ready transport network. With this we hope we can bring more value and enhance our customers experience for digital services, especially for latency sensitive and real time applications," Chief Technology and Information Officer of Indosat Ooredoo, Medhat Elhusseiny, said in a statement.

Digital and transport network transformation is one of the key to prepare for the future of network services in Indonesia, said Indosat Ooredoo in a statement.

Therefore, Indosat Ooredoo, one of the largest mobile operator in Indonesia, has decided to deploy SRv6 IP Solution designed by Huawei.

"After an in-depth analysis of the existing network and long term goals, Indosat Ooredoo chooses to deploy SRv6 IP Solution, while Huawei Indonesia provides the SRv6 intelligent routing function which allows for deterministic paths and committed latency," the company said.

In a similar statement, CEO of Huawei Indonesia Carrier Business Andy Ma applauded the partnership and he said that the company's 5G technology has been widely used in "multiple leading operators around the world".

"Huawei Indonesia is especially honored to be able to support Indosat Ooredoo to build 5G-oriented, intelligent SRv6-based IP transport network. Huawei has launch the industry's first committed SLA IP solution to provide premium transmission services for a wide variety of vertical industries in the 5G era," Andy Ma reiterated.
Reporter: Genta Tenri Mawangi
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani









Indosat and Huawei to Build Asia Pacific's First SRv6 - ANTARA News


The Jakarta-based mobile operator Indosat Ooredoo and the Indonesian branch of Chinese multinational tech giant Huawei has planned to build the Asia ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> there is start for recreation van sector in Indonesia, the advance of infrastructure let people to mobilize more freely and doing stuff they can't before



No it has nothing to do with infrastructure. The increase demand is most likely due to the vendor is now able to promote / introduce his products / services more easily & cheaper than before thus getting marketing exposure. Back in early 2000 my parent even intent to open this kind of auto modification (campervan) but decline due to the lack of market demand and difficulty of promotion (expensive)

Also keep in mind infrastructures condition in Indonesia colonies (anywhere outside Jabodetabek) is pretty sad (availability, capacity, and reliability). However if you prefer to living in late 20 century than I would say the infrastructures is in fantastic state, unfortunately this is the early-mid 21st century



Nike said:


> *Indosat and Huawei to Build Asia Pacific's First SRv6*



This news actually has nothing to do with building 5G network, its merely "framed" as such. SRv6 is merely packet routing scheme. I extremly doubt there will be any wide implementation of 5G network within the next decade, even that it will most likely 5G NSA rather than 5G SA \

Its already difficult enough to get any reliable LTE signal where I live (downtown Surabaya at 12th floor) to the point I set all my phones only to use UMTS network (3G) which is still sufficient for current need at 10Mbps downstream & 1Mbps upstream with latency around 100ms


----------



## Indos

Bold and consistent move by Jokowi


*Jokowi signs Job Creation Law, making it effective amid nationwide protests *​
Budi Sutrisno 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Tue, November 3, 2020 / 12:15 pm








President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has signed the Job Creation Law, allowing it to enter into force nearly a month after it was passed by the House of Representatives and after a series of nationwide protests.

The President signed Law No. 11/2020 on Job Creation on Monday, a draft of which has been uploaded on the State Secretariat website, jdih.setneg.go.id.

The law consists of 1,187 pages, as recently confirmed by State Secretary Pratikno, following public confusions about multiple versions of the law circulating in public.











Jokowi signs Job Creation Law, making it effective amid nationwide protests


President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has signed the Job Creation Law, allowing it to enter into force nearly a month after it was passed by the House of Representatives and after a series of nationwide protests.




www.thejakartapost.com




@Beast


----------



## Indos

*Number of Active Coronavirus Cases in Steady Decline *

BY :HERU ANDRIYANTO NOVEMBER 03, 2020 




A medical worker takes a shower inside the disinfectant chamber after treating Covid-19 patients at the Gambir Public Health Center in Central Jakarta on Oct. 15, 2020. (Beritasatu Photo/Joanito De Saojoao)​ 
*Jakarta. *The total number of active coronavirus cases has been declining significantly by more than 10,000 cases in the last three weeks amid a downturn in newly cases.

Indonesia has a total of 54,732 active cases as of Tuesday, representing just 13.1 percent of all confirmed cases recorded since the outbreak began, according to the latest Health Ministry data.

The country of 272 million people added 2,973 new cases for a total of 418,375. It’s for the third day in a row that the nationwide daily total has fallen below 3,000 cases.



(Click for a full view)
An additional 102 Covid patients have died in the last 24 hours, bringing the total death toll to 14,146 or 3.4 percent of the confirmed cases.

The one-day number of recoveries beat new cases for the sixth day in a row, with another 3,931 to take the total number of recovered patients to nearly 349,500.

*West Java on Top*
West Java has surpassed Jakarta as the province with the most active cases, totaling 9,613 or around 36 percent of 37,408 confirmed cases overall.

Jakarta has a total of 8,739 active cases of the virus, but the figure represents a tiny 8 percent of the city’s 107,846 confirmed cases since the outbreak.

A slower growth of newly cases in several provinces hit badly by the virus much earlier means that they now have fewer active cases than emerging hotspots.

East Java, second only to Jakarta with a total of 53,274 confirmed coronavirus cases, currently has only 2,194 active cases or 4.1 percent, fewer than that of Papua (4,205 active cases), Central Java (4,064), West Sumatra (3,724), Riau (2,763) and East Kalimantan (2,229). 


(Click for a full view)
South Kalimantan is ranked tenth in terms of confirmed cases, but it has managed to nearly flatten the curve in more than a month with just 494 active cases from a total of 11,909 confirmed cases. In comparison, Jambi has 565 active cases from just 1,237 confirmed cases overall.

*Downturn*
The surge is slowing in most of worst-affected provinces, including Jakarta that reported 617 new cases -- down sharply from 1,024 a day earlier.

West Sumatra, which moved one place higher to sixth yesterday, added just 73 cases for a total of 15,013. It’s the province’s smallest daily number in almost two months and the first time it recorded a two-digit daily rise since Oct. 6.

The daily number is also fewer than 80 in other hotspots like North Sumatra, Bali, Banten and Papua. Meanwhile, South Sulawesi registered just 27 new cases, Aceh reported 25 more cases and South Kalimantan added just 16 cases.

Daily numbers returned to three digits in East Kalimantan, which recorded 152 cases for a total of 14,497, and Riau that registered 106 new cases to take its total to 14,947. Both reported just 86 and 11 cases, respectively, in the previous day.

Newly cases are moving flat in East Java with 272 new cases -- the province has never reported fewer than 200 cases a day since three months ago.

But new infections are still trending up in Central and West Java, which added 453 and 484 new cases, respectively.

East Java is leading the nationwide death toll with a total of 3,818 Covid deaths, followed by Jakarta (2,298), Central Java (1,789), West Java (737) and North Sumatra (546).


 (Click for a full view)









Number of Active Coronavirus Cases in Steady Decline


West Java has surpassed Jakarta as the province with the most active cases.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Nike

*601,637 houses constructed under One Million Houses Program: ministry*
3rd Nov 2020 13:33





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) confirmed that 601,637 houses were built until the end of October 2020 as part of the implementation of the One Million Houses Program.

"We remain optimistic that the One Million Houses Program will be implemented optimally despite the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic. Until the third quarter of 2020, precisely on October 31, 2020, under the One Million Houses Program, a total of 601,637 houses were built," the ministry's Director General of Housing Khalawi, Abdul Hamid, stated here on Tuesday

The availability of habitable houses in future is deemed crucial in order to maintain public health and to conduct various activities, including studying, starting businesses, and praying at home, Hamid affirmed.

The government will continually strive to maintain public health by offering decent housing to residents, he emphasized.

In fact, the housing program is viewed as being one of the key drivers to facilitate national economic recovery.

To support the One Million Houses Program, several hundred industries are ready to supply the materials required for those housing construction projects.

Hundreds of thousands of people will additionally be absorbed as workers, and MSMEs will be empowered to support economic improvement for the community, he remarked.

"We also continue to coordinate with local governments and those engaged in development projects, such as developer associations, banks, the private sector, and the public to support the One Million Houses Program," he affirmed.

Based on the Directorate General of Housing data, the 601,637 houses comprise 434,828 low-income community houses (MBR) and 166,809 non-MBR houses.

Of the total MBR houses, those using the Ministry's self-reliance funds reached 77,812 units, while 393 units under the Special Allocation Funds (DAK).

In addition, 50,836 houses were constructed by other ministries or agencies, 28,862 houses by local governments, 273,724 by housing developers, 3,134 by CSR, and 40 units by the community.

As for the construction of non-MBR houses, 85,764 units were built by property developers, 39,100 by apartment developers, and 41,945 houses by the public. *Related news: House of Representatives supportive of wage subsidy policy
Related news: Rp2 trillion Japanese investment to support Indonesia`s one-million house program*



Translated by: M Razi R, Fardah
Editor: Rahmad Nasution









601,637 houses constructed under One Million Houses Program: ministry - ANTARA News


The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) confirmed that 601,637 houses were built until the end of October 2020 as part of the implementation of ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Breaking: Indonesia enters first recession since 1998 on 3.49% Q3 contraction *​
Adrian Wail Akhlas 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Thu, November 5, 2020 / 12:33 pm





Statistics Indonesia (BPS) has announced on Nov. 5, 2020 that the national economy had descended into a recession in the third quarter, when it booked a contraction of 3.49 percent on an annual basis, following a second-quarter contraction of 5.32 percent. (TJP/File)

Indonesia has officially entered its first recession since the 1998 Asian financial crisis as its economy contracts again in the third quarter, albeit at a slower pace, as the government has allowed more economic activities to resume after easing coronavirus restrictions.

Southeast Asia’s largest economy shrank 3.49 percent on an annual basis in the third quarter, as almost all gross domestic product (GDP) components fell amid the persistent rise in COVID-19 cases, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Thursday.

The figure is worse than the 3 percent contraction forecast by a Reuters poll of analysts, as well as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s expectation, but is still narrower than the second-quarter contraction of 5.32 percent. An economy enters a recession if it records negative growth for two consecutive quarters.

According to the BPS, the Indonesian economy rebounded 5.05 percent quarter-on-quarter (qoq) in the period from July to September, in a reversal from the 4.19 percent qoq contraction it recorded in the second quarter. “Although the economy continued to contract, there was significant improvement in economic activity compared to the second quarter,” BPS head Suhariyanto told reporters in a virtual briefing. “We are hoping that economic activity will further improve in the fourth quarter with loosening social restrictions.”

As regions began to gradually lift the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) and cities began reopening in June, economic activities started stirring again in the third quarter. However, economic activities did not reach pre-coronavirus levels, as the continuing rise in COVID-19 cases held up recovery. Jakarta even reinstated the “full” PSBB in September as the rise in daily cases strained its health system, before scaling it back down to the transitional PSBB in October.

The Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) soared 1.85 percent to 5,199.69 as of 11:51 a.m. Western Indonesia Time following the BPS’ announcement, while the rupiah appreciated 0.89 percent against the United States dollar to Rp 14,435. BPS data shows that household spending, which contributes more than 50 percent of GDP, fell 4.04 percent – slower than the 5.52 percent contraction booked in the second quarter – led by a spending slump in transportation, restaurants and hotels.

However, consumer spending in healthcare and education increased in the period from July to September. Meanwhile, investment shrank 6.48 percent – smaller than the 8.61 percent contraction in April-June – as businesses cut back sharply on their investment in machinery and other products. Exports and imports respectively plunged 10.82 percent and 21.86 percent, reflecting the downturn in global trade and domestic demand due to the economic fallout from the coronavirus pandemic.

However, government expenditure jumped 9.76 percent in the third quarter to recoup from the second-quarter contraction of 6.9 percent, driven by higher social and capital spending in efforts to fight the impacts of the pandemic. The government has earmarked Rp 695.2 trillion (US$47 billion) for a stimulus package to revive the economy, which is forecast to shrink between 0.6 percent and 1.7 percent this year.









Breaking: Indonesia enters first recession since 1998 on 3.49% Q3 contraction


The BPS has announced that the Indonesian economy has entered a recession – its first since 1998 – following a quarter-three contraction of 3.49 percent.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Indos

Green energy target: A worker inspects solar panels on top of the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry Electricity Directorate General’s office, in Jakarta, in this file photo. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)









Development bank group lent $197b in green finance in 2019: Report


In total, $867 billion has been invested since 2015, when the Paris Agreement was struck to limit global warming.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia finance minister, Sri Mulyani, explained about the positive momentum we have to recover from the recession. Unfortunately only Indonesian and Malaysian members will understand the explanation.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s forex reserves decline to $133.7 billion in October *​
Adrian Wail Akhlas 
The Jakarta Post


Jakarta / Fri, November 6, 2020 / 03:37 pm





One-hundred US dollar bills are seen in this photo illustration. (AFP/Getty Images/Brendan Smialowski)

Indonesia’s foreign exchange (forex) reserves declined by US$1.5 billion in October to $133.7 billion due to the government’s foreign debt payments, Bank Indonesia (BI) announced on Friday. 

The current reserves level was estimated to be enough to cover 9.3 months of imports and payments of the government’s debts, the central bank said. “Bank Indonesia is of the view that the foreign exchange reserves are adequate, supported by stability and a positive outlook for the economy, in line with various policy responses to push for economic recovery,” the central bank said in a statement.

The government faces the formidable task of borrowing more than Rp 1 quadrillion ($70.12 billion) to cover the budget deficit of 6.34 percent this year as it rolls out a stimulus package intended to rescue an economy that is reeling from the pandemic. Indonesia’s external debt, which includes government and private sector borrowings, was recorded at $413.4 billion in August, up 5.7 percent year-on-year, central bank data show. 

Overall public sector debt, which includes borrowing from the government and the central bank, reached $203 billion in August. The central bank deemed the overall external debt level to be healthy, with the foreign-debt-to-GDP ratio recorded at 38.5 percent at the end of September, up from 38.2 percent in the previous month. Long-term loans account for 89 percent of the current outstanding debt.









Indonesia’s forex reserves decline to $133.7 billion in October


Indonesia’s foreign exchange (forex) reserves declined by US$1.5 billion in October to $133.7 billion due to the government’s foreign debt payments, Bank Indonesia (BI) announced on Friday.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*First ever vaccine listed under WHO emergency use*




*First ever vaccine listed under WHO emergency use




www.who.int

WHO today listed the nOPV2 vaccine (Bio Farma, Indonesia) for emergency use to address the rising cases of a vaccine-derived polio strain in a number of African and East Mediterranean countries. Countries in WHO’s Western Pacific and South-East Asia regions are also affected by these outbreaks. The emergency use listing, or EUL, is the first of its kind for a vaccine and paves the way for potential listing of COVID-19 vaccines.

The world has made incredible progress toward polio eradication, reducing polio cases by 99.9% in the last 30 years. But the last steps to ending this disease are proving the most difficult, particularly with continuing outbreaks of circulating vaccine-derived polio viruses (cVDPVs).

cVDPVs are rare and occur if the weakened strain of the poliovirus contained in the oral polio vaccine (OPV) circulates among under-immunized populations for a long time. If not enough children are immunized against polio, the weakened virus can pass between individuals and over time genetically revert to a form that can cause paralysis. Type 2 cVDPVs are currently the most prevalent form of the vaccine-derived virus.

The EUL procedure and how it could help to speed up access to a future COVID-19 vaccine

The EUL procedure assesses the suitability of yet to be licensed health products during public health emergencies, such as polio and COVID. The objective is to make these medicines, vaccines and diagnostics available faster to address the emergency. The assessment essentially weighs the threat posed by the emergency against the benefit that would accrue from the use of the product based on a robust body of evidence.

The procedure was introduced during the West Africa Ebola outbreak of 2014-2016, when multiple Ebola diagnostics received emergency use listing; since then, numerous COVID-19 diagnostics have also been listed. The nOPV2 is the first such listing for a vaccine.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*EV Battery Giant CATL to Invest $5.1b for a Factory in Indonesia*








EV Battery Giant CATL to Invest $5.1b for a Factory in Indonesia


China's CATL has decided to invest $5.1 billion in Indonesia to build a manufacturing plant for electric vehicle batteries.




jakartaglobe.id









Jakarta. Contemporary Amperex Technology, or CATL, a battery manufacturer from China, has decided to invest $5.1 billion to build a manufacturing plant for electric vehicle batteries in Indonesia, the country's top investment official said on Monday.

The Head of Investment Coordinating Board Bahlil Lahadahlia said the company has recently signed the investment agreement and would break ground for the plant in 2021.

"The investment is about $5.1 billion. We signed the agreement when we were in China recently. The groundbreaking will commence in 2021," Bahlil said.





CATL booked $6.8 billion in sales worldwide, making it one of the world's largest electric car batteries makers. The company supplies batteries to carmakers like Hyundai, Honda, BMW, Tesla, Toyota, Volkswagen, and Volvo.

Two years ago, CATL teamed up with Chinese stainless-steel maker Tsingshan Holding, Chinese battery firm GEM, Japanese trading firm Henwa and Indonesian industrial complex company Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park, a $700 million project to make battery-grade nickel chemicals in Morowali, Central Sulawesi.


*Telkom Sinks $150m in Gojek to Expand in Digital Economy*








Telkom Sinks $150m in Gojek to Expand in Digital Economy


State-controlled Telekomunikasi Indonesia, or Telkom, has decided to invest $150 million in Aplikasi Karya Anak Bangsa.




jakartaglobe.id










Jakarta. State-controlled Telekomunikasi Indonesia, or Telkom, the country's largest telecommunication operator, has decided to invest $150 million in Aplikasi Karya Anak Bangsa, the local company behind popular mobile app Gojek, which provides ride-hailing, food delivery, and digital payment services.

The deal cemented the collaboration of two companies with arguably the largest customer base in Indonesia in their respective fields.

Andi Setiawan, Telkom's vice president for investor relations, said in a statement on Tuesday that the company's cellular operator unit Telekomunikasi Selular Indonesia (Telkomsel), signed an agreement for the investment Gojek on Monday.

*GIC-backed SpaceDC opens new data center in Indonesia*








GIC-backed SpaceDC opens new data center in Indonesia | KrASIA


KrASIA spoke with SpaceDC CEO Darren Hawkins about his vision for Indonesia's cloud and data center ecosystem.




kr-asia.com




datacenternews.asia





SpaceDC recently celebrated the launch of its Indonesia data center, JAK2, which opens up a new connection gateway to the country and the wider Southeast Asia region.

The data center, located in Jakarta, delivers 1.45 megawatts of power to local and global companies in the region - a region that is going through a major connectivity boom.

SpaceDC CEO Darren Hawkins, it is also home to Southeast Asia’s largest digital economy.

“It made sense for us to open our first facility in this market. With the connectivity afforded by this facility, local and global brands will now have access to a world-class data centre facility to connect to the SEA region – a region whose Internet economy has been valued at over US$100 billion, and is expected to swell to US$300 billion by 2025,” says Hawkins.

Global data center authority The Uptime Institute has certified JAK2 as a Tier III facility, and the data center has also been built to the highest global standards.

JAK2 guarantees 99.982% availability and is supported by onsite power generators and transformers, as well as an N+N backup system.

Furthermore, the data center is kept secure with the help of onsite security teams, as well as biometric and keycard access control.

SpaceDC takes green design seriously, which is why JAK2 is built with smart green features, including a green energy generator, and thermal wall technology for better cooling.

The company also installed a selective catalytic reduction (SCR) unit, which lowers carbon emissions from power generation. This reduces installation costs, facility downtime, and disruption time. All these features allow for power usage effectiveness (PUE) of 1.3, ensuring that business-critical data is always secure and accessible.

SpaceDC says these green efforts are in line with Indonesia’s efforts to reduce carbon emissions.

JAK2 also houses dedicated staging and storage rooms, as well as office spaces and meeting rooms.

The data center also caters for organisations that wish to set up and manage their operations remotely. JAK2 offers a ‘Smart Hands’ service, with skilled onsite technicians that are available 24/7 to provide support to customers, including managing deliveries and installations, performing compliance, updating software and equipment audits.

In addition to the launch of JAK2, SpaceDC has started building another data center, JAK1, which is designed to be a 24MW Tier III facility that will feature a larger campus with higher performance capabilities for customers looking to grow their IT infrastructure. JAK1 will be launched in 2021.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Bungaterakhir said:


> *EV Battery Giant CATL to Invest $5.1b for a Factory in Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EV Battery Giant CATL to Invest $5.1b for a Factory in Indonesia
> 
> 
> China's CATL has decided to invest $5.1 billion in Indonesia to build a manufacturing plant for electric vehicle batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakartaglobe.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta. Contemporary Amperex Technology, or CATL, a battery manufacturer from China, has decided to invest $5.1 billion to build a manufacturing plant for electric vehicle batteries in Indonesia, the country's top investment official said on Monday.
> 
> The Head of Investment Coordinating Board Bahlil Lahadahlia said the company has recently signed the investment agreement and would break ground for the plant in 2021.
> 
> "The investment is about $5.1 billion. We signed the agreement when we were in China recently. The groundbreaking will commence in 2021," Bahlil said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CATL booked $6.8 billion in sales worldwide, making it one of the world's largest electric car batteries makers. The company supplies batteries to carmakers like Hyundai, Honda, BMW, Tesla, Toyota, Volkswagen, and Volvo.
> 
> Two years ago, CATL teamed up with Chinese stainless-steel maker Tsingshan Holding, Chinese battery firm GEM, Japanese trading firm Henwa and Indonesian industrial complex company Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park, a $700 million project to make battery-grade nickel chemicals in Morowali, Central Sulawesi.



Alhamdulillah, it is a good news for Indonesia.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Amazon to invest USD 2.5 billion to build three data centres in West Java*








Ridwan Kamil: Amazon Investasi Rp 40 T di RI


Amazon ternyata sudah berinvestasi Rp US$29,79 juta di Indonesia atau setara Rp 417,06 miliar. Investasi tersebut untuk Amazon Data Service Indonesia.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





*Google Invests In Indonesian E-Commerce Unicorn, Joins Singapore Government, SoftBank, Alibaba*





Google Invests In Indonesian E-Commerce Unicorn, Joins Singapore Government, SoftBank, Alibaba







www.wallstreetreporter.com





*Indonesia posts biggest trade surplus in nearly 10 years in Oct*








Indonesia posts biggest trade surplus in nearly 10 years in Oct


Indonesia reported its biggest trade surplus in nearly a decade in October, larger than expected, as imports plunged, statistics bureau data showed on Monday.




www.nasdaq.com





*Hyundai to produce electric cars in West Java by 2022*








Hyundai to produce electric cars in West Java by 2022


Carmaker Hyundai Motor Asia-Pacific is planning to start manufacturing electric cars in West Java by 2022, as Indonesia plans to produce batteries for electric vehicles (EVs), the company’s vice president announced on Monday.




www.thejakartapost.com





*China's Nanjing Iron & Steel to invest in coke project in Indonesia*








China's Nanjing Iron & Steel to invest in coke project in Indonesia


The plant will have capacity for 2.6mln tonnes a year




www.zawya.com





*South Korea LG CHEM, Indonesia to ink pact to make electric car batteries*








South Korea, Indonesia to ink pact to make electric car batteries - ANTARA News


South Korea’s LG Chem Ltd is expected to sign a cooperation agreement with Indonesia this week for developing lithium batteries for electric cars, said ...




en.antaranews.com





*Indonesia companies sign $1 billion deal with Australia healthcare providers*








Indonesia companies sign $1 billion deal with Australia healthcare providers


Indonesian companies have signed a $1 billion agreement with Australian healthcare providers Docta and Aspen Medical to build hospitals and clinics in the Southeast Asian country's most populous province of West Java, officials said on Monday.




mobile.reuters.com





*The government continues the development of the state border in West Kalimantan*





The government continues the development of the state border in West Kalimantan | IDNFinancials


The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) continues the development of the state border area in West Kalimantan, with a budget of IDR 458 billion.




www.idnfinancials.com











JAKARTA. The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) continues the development of the state border area in West Kalimantan, with a budget of IDR 458 billion.

Basuki Hadimuljono, Minister of PUPR, said that the project is part of the government's efforts to create economic equality for the 3T (Frontier, Outer, and Disadvantaged) areas. Through this project, the government is also building an Integrated Cross Border Post (PLBN) in Sambas Regency, West Kalimantan.

"The construction of the PLBN is not only to create an entry gate, but also an embryo of a regional economic growth centre that can improve the welfare of people living at the border," Basuki said in a press release today.

For the record, as much as IDR 131 billion of the budget has been allocated for the construction of PLBN Aruk in 2017. (KR/AR)

Local Market










Housing

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

#ASEAN Countries world 🌏 rank of #Legatum #prosperity #index 2020 :

#15. #Singapore 🇸🇬
#40. #Malaysia 🇲🇾
#.57. #INDONESIA 🇮🇩
#64. #Thailand 🇹🇭
#73 #Vietnam 🇻🇳
#83 #Philippines 🇵🇭
#113 #Laos 🇱🇦
#118 #Cambodia 🇰🇭
#127 #Myanmar 🇲🇲

The Legatum Prosperity Index rankings are based on a variety of factors including wealth, economic growth, quality of life, health, education, and personal well-being.

The index is based on an analysis of 167 countries around the world across 104 different variables. The most prosperous countries in the world have high levels of freedom, safety and security, education, and health. These countries also have healthy natural environments and conditions that allow for economic prosperity such as protection of investments, favorable business regulations, and market infrastructure.

As you would expect, Scandinavian countries are the most prosperous with Denmark taking top spot ahead of Norway, Switzerland, Sweden, Finland and the Netherlands.

New Zealand, Germany, Luxembourg, and Iceland complete the top 10.

Source : https://www.prosperity.com/rankings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

4.300 hectare land own by state owned PT Perkebunan Nusantara 9 in Batang, Central java, will be prepared for industrial zone and residential. For industrial zone, the land there will be leased for any investor wanting to build manufacturing plant, so that it can ease the investment cost and in the same time will keep the land in the hand of the company (government asset) that will develop the land. There will be residential areas being developed and I hope it should be in the form of apartment to save many land there for industrialization.

The first stage is to build 700 hectare industrial zone. There are already seven foreign companies ready to build factory there. The development has already been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*Makassar 1st motorway - south sulawesi*
will be inaugurated this month.
*








*
*New Tampa Padang Airport - Mamuju, West Sulawesi Province. Indonesia* 

Old





*New*



























*Progress of Phase I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Testcom (testing and commissioning) New OCC (Operation Control Centre) for Manggarai station by PT.LEN.

In indonesia railway industry. apart from OCC or the Operations Control Center, Len Industri also supplies outdoor signaling products such as SiLSafe (Interlocking System), SiLTrack (Trackside Signaling), SiLMove (Train Control System), and SiLVue (Control Center System).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia posts first current account surplus since 2011 in Q3*
By Reuters Staff
1 Min Read

(Corrects paragraph 1 milestone to third quarter, not fourth)

JAKARTA, Nov 20 (Reuters) - Indonesia recorded a $1 billion current account surplus in the July-September period, its first surplus since the third quarter of 2011, as movement curbs to control the coronavirus pandemic suppressed imports, Bank Indonesia said on Friday.

The third-quarter current account surplus was equal to 0.4% of gross domestic product (GDP), and followed a deficit of 1.2% of GDP in the previous three months, the central bank said in a statement.

Southeast Asia’s largest economy also recorded a surplus in its capital and financial accounts in the third quarter, bringing the balance of payments to a $2.1 billion surplus. The balance of payments’ surplus in April-June was $9.2 billion. (Reporting by Tabita Diela; Editing by Muralikumar Anantharaman)









CORRECTED-Indonesia posts first current account surplus since 2011 in Q3


Indonesia recorded a $1 billion current account surplus in the July-September period, its first surplus since the third quarter of 2011, as movement curbs to control the coronavirus pandemic suppressed imports, Bank Indonesia said on Friday.




www.reuters.com




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The negative current account balance since 2012 has made Indonesian nominal GDP doesnt improve much despite made sufficient growth in the last decade . Negative current account leads to Rupiah weakening. We can see Indonesian nominal GDP has reached 917 billion USD in 2012, but only can add around 100 billion USD for the next 8 years (2020)






It is contrast with PPP calculation which can increase from 2.4 trillion USD in 2012 into 4 trillion USD in 2020 which is around 1.54 trillion USD increase for 8 years time frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Starting today (22/11) the new Senen bus stop (corridor 2) to serve Transjakarta passengers.

In addition, the JPO (skybridge) that connects this bus stop with the Senen Sentral stop (corridor 5), the sidewalk on the south side (ex-Cinema), and the north side (Pasar Senen) can also be used. Passenger transit starts today using the JPO. Thus, the Pulogadung-Harmoni route via Budi Utomo is no longer available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


>


"Including Construction"

Ah.... that explains a lot 

Overall, it shows how Indonesia is mostly middling industrial power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> "Including Construction"
> 
> Ah.... that explains a lot
> 
> Overall, it shows how Indonesia is mostly middling industrial power



Just look at Saudi, their is mainly work at oil industry and supporting industry. There is little to manufacturing sector in Saudi, sure it is had big value added but compared to manufacturing...


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> Just look at Saudi, their is mainly work at oil industry and supporting industry. There is little to manufacturing sector in Saudi, sure it is had big value added but compared to manufacturing...



Oil industry use is more for energy security and government income.

It is no where as useful as manufacturing in terms of employment. It was actually part of my masters (S2) course. Oil is 9% of nigeria's gdp. 50-75% of government revenues, 80% of exports... and employs only 0.03% of the worforce directly. 0.03% only about 20 thousand from tens of millions.
https://allafrica.com/stories/202004070116.html

We all know from timor leste that oil revenue is really hard to disttibute equally, and to be fair those 20 ghousand workers in negeria probably indirectly provide employment for many others (food hawker, maid, ect), but thd raw statistics really exposes the weaknesses of just relying on oil.

Hence why the omnibus law in crucial. Only 2% of FDI in 2018 went into workforce intensive manufacturing (though 30% went into manufacturing, grand majority was into capital intensive).


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Oil industry use is more for energy security and government income.
> 
> It is no where as useful as manufacturing in terms of employment. It was actually part of my masters (S2) course. Oil is 9% of nigeria's gdp. 50-75% of government revenues, 80% of exports... and employs only 0.03% of the worforce directly. 0.03% only about 20 thousand from tens of millions.
> https://allafrica.com/stories/202004070116.html
> 
> We all know from timor leste that oil revenue is really hard to disttibute equally, and to be fair those 20 ghousand workers in negeria probably indirectly provide employment for many others (food hawker, maid, ect), but thd raw statistics really exposes the weaknesses of just relying on oil.
> 
> Hence why the omnibus law in crucial. Only 2% of FDI in 2018 went into workforce intensive manufacturing (though 30% went into manufacturing, grand majority was into capital intensive).



Indonesia need to formulate and mix many other countries experiences and do homework about our lacking strength. Indonesia had god blessed lands with abundant mineral and raw materiel. In my highest opinion, let just focusing Java into our business and industrial center, made the Java island and surrounding into our Pearl Delta river business and industrial hub. Sumatra, Kalimantan and Sulawesi with their agroindustry strength and natural resources can be as supporting units for the Java industrial center but surely we can built some industrial specialized cluster in some areas like Makassar, Medan, Morowali and Balikpapan or Pontianak as supporting units for more complex heavy industry located in Java. The other thing needs to be considerate is to built more complex and comprehensive infrastructure, the current government priority to built more infrastructure is quite on the spot and need to be enlarged and spread out.


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Indonesia need to formulate and mix many other countries experiences and do homework about our lacking strength. Indonesia had god blessed lands with abundant mineral and raw materiel. In my highest opinion, let just focusing Java into our business and industrial center, made the Java island and surrounding into our Pearl Delta river business and industrial hub. Sumatra, Kalimantan and Sulawesi with their agroindustry strength and natural resources can be as supporting units for the Java industrial center but surely we can built some industrial specialized cluster in some areas like Makassar, Medan, Morowali and Balikpapan or Pontianak as supporting units for more complex heavy industry located in Java. The other thing needs to be considerate is to built more complex and comprehensive infrastructure, the current government priority to built more infrastructure is quite on the spot and need to be enlarged and spread out.



Java is also a center of paddy production in the country due to its fertile soil, so it is necessary to maintain and protect agricultural industry in Java island. Instead, we need to industrialize Sumatra more and since Sumatra is close to Malacca Strait it is very ideal as ASEAN production base center.

It is already very difficult to clear land in Java either, Batang region for example is decided to be the new industrial zone is because the land is already own by a state owned company entirely. If I am not mistaken previously the industrial zone is set up in other location in Central Java but because the land clearing process is difficult so Batang becomes the replacement.

What I can say is that the industrialization will likely still be in Java for the next 10 years and most industry will go to Batang industrial zone and Rebana region in West Java, but after 2030 the industrialization should be directed to Sumatra and at that time Sumatra infrastructure and economy I predict has already been quite supportive for such new role.

Palm oil expansion in Sumatra should be stopped and all of palm oil and agricultural industry expansion should be made in Kalimantan and Papua islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Indos said:


> Java is also a center of paddy production in the country due to its fertile soil, so it is necessary to maintain and protect agricultural industry in Java island. Instead, we need to industrialize Sumatra more and since Sumatra is close to Malacca Strait it is very ideal as ASEAN production base center.
> 
> It is already very difficult to clear land in Java either, Batang region for example is decided to be the new industrial zone is because the land is already own by a state owned company entirely. If I am not mistaken previously the industrial zone is set up in other location in Central Java but because the land clearing process is difficult so Batang becomes the replacement.
> 
> What I can say is that the industrialization will likely still be in Java for the next 10 years and most industry will go to Batang industrial zone and Rebana region in West Java, but after 2030 the industrialization should be directed to Sumatra and at that time Sumatra infrastructure and economy I predict has already been quite supportive for such new role.
> 
> Palm oil expansion in Sumatra should be stopped and all of palm oil and agricultural industry expansion should be made in Kalimantan and Papua islands.



Well , if we talk about long time consideration my best bet would be kalimantan . Why , kalimantan wasn't a mountainous area hence their soil fertility was always in the lower end of scale never meant to be expected as food producer region . On the other hand any land planning misshaps would be a catastrophic and long termed too


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Alfamart, the first and only Super Minimart chain in the Philippines recently opened its 1000th outlet in Barangay Santiago, General Trias, Cavite. The company said consumers’ trust in the country towards the brand has become the main drive behind the business expansion since it first arrived in 2014.

Alfamart Philippines, a joint venture between SM and Alfamart Indonesia, is one of Indonesia’s leading mini-market chain operators. Alfamart has built four distribution centers in the Philippines throughout its 6-year expansion: in Imus, Marilao, Mexico, and Silang. As of November this year, the franchise has employed 8,000 locals and 28 Indonesians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> We all know from timor leste that oil revenue is really hard to disttibute equally, and to be fair those 20 ghousand workers in negeria probably indirectly provide employment for many others (food hawker, maid, ect), but thd raw statistics really exposes the weaknesses of just relying on oil.



And by the time the petro drying up there won't be any more workers, thus making all those informal business / workers going jobless. Nigeria economy doesn't seem to be stable enough



Logam42 said:


> Hence why the omnibus law in crucial. Only 2% of FDI in 2018 went into workforce intensive manufacturing (though 30% went into manufacturing, grand majority was into capital intensive).



Assuming that the dreaded omnibus law actually as good as what has been advertised. I personally haven't been reviewing even a quarter of them. And I did discuss it with others (legal practitioners, judges, elected officials, etc) and so far all I've got out of them was either "still scratching my head" or "it's a F****** 1000+ page long" (pdf format). So far I'm sceptic with this omnibus law, because although its deregulate at national level it still doesn't rectify the problem at municipal level government (which always love to complicate things for any business / investors)



Nike said:


> Indonesia need to formulate and mix many other countries experiences and do homework about our lacking strength.



Better fix the education system first, Otherwise we will not be going anywhere other than heading toward a-stan



Nike said:


> The other thing needs to be considerate is to built more complex and comprehensive infrastructure, the current government priority to built more infrastructure is quite on the spot and need to be enlarged and spread out.



Depend on what type of infrastructures. For some type of infrastructures it is best for private sector to investing in it. Unfortunately there isn't enough market demand outside Java largest cities to attract any private investment


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> And by the time the petro drying up there won't be any more workers, thus making all those informal business / workers going jobless. Nigeria economy doesn't seem to be stable enough


Yes. Thats my point. Nigeria is a huge mess and one of the main reasons is petroleum. Most development metrics were similar in independence (and indeed we had a remarkably similar history in many respects), but today Indonesia has surged far past Nigeria.

Indonesia is criticized for always 'having potential' but never living up to it, but we have had forward progression during Suharto and Reformasi age. That has not happened to Nigeria.

Here is a quick BBC article on it by a Nigerian. its old, but I found it a was a good read:

How Indonesia overtook Nigeria

Also, reliance on Oil is a big reason for their instability. The gov is very reliant on oil revenue and when prices slump, they have budget deficit and many government services are disrupted.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Assuming that the dreaded omnibus law actually as good as what has been advertised. I personally haven't been reviewing even a quarter of them. And I did discuss it with others (legal practitioners, judges, elected officials, etc) and so far all I've got out of them was either "still scratching my head" or "it's a F****** 1000+ page long" (pdf format). So far I'm sceptic with this omnibus law, because although its deregulate at national level it still doesn't rectify the problem at municipal level government (which always love to complicate things for any business / investors)



It is. While the document is huge, several global law consultants are finally releasing their reviews on parts of the Omnibus Law and signs are good. Especially on the recentralization of power to the central gov.

Here is a few tidbits:
INDONESIA: OMNIBUS LAW AND REGULATORY UPDATES IN THE INDONESIAN MINING INDUSTRY

Quote:
"In line with the new framework for business licensing, the recent amendments to the 2009 Mining Law integrate business licenses for mining activities. There is now a single business license, consisting of a business identification number (NIB), standard certificates and a specific license issued by the central government.

The central government now has authority to issue mining business licenses, instead of regional governments. These reforms could solve the previous issue of overlapping authority between the central government and the regional government in this area."

Omnibus Bill on Job Creation: Simplification of Business Licensing

Quote:

*"A. The Re-arrangement of Business Licensing Authorities between the Central and Regional Governments *

The central government will have the authority to establish and set the norms, standards, procedures, and criteria (Norma, Standar, Prosedur, dan Kriteria or "NSPK") in carrying out the concurrent government affairs (including the business licensing issuance). This NSPK will become the implementing rules in administering government affairs under the central government's authority and those under the regional governments’ control. Thus, the regional governments will be obligated to provide the business licensing services according to the NSPK.

For synchronization, the regional governments must also use the integrated electronic (online) system managed by the central government (Online System Submission or “OSS”) to issue the business licenses. The regional governments may also develop supporting systems for the implementation of the OSS provided that it is in accordance with the central government’s standard.

The central government will also have the authority to supervise the regional governments’ performance in issuing business licensing. If the regional governments do not implement or exercise their authorities following the applicable laws and NSPK, the central government can take over the business licensing issuance authority.

Under this Job Creation Law, the stipulation of the NPSK must be conducted within 2 (two) years as from the enactment of government regulation regarding the implementation of concurrent government affairs."


Furthermore, a friend works in a law consultancy in Jakarta and has been hired by the central gov to got to DIY Yogyakarta and make a survey of local regulations in preparation for harmonizing the NPSK between the central gov & provincial/district gov. The central government seems really eager to get the show on the road. So while a lot of the implementing regulations (perpres & perpu) are still pending, the omnibus law itself seems to live up to at least some of the hype.




trishna_amṛta said:


> Better fix the education system first, Otherwise we will not be going anywhere other than heading toward a-stan



Education is huge though and unless we want to make another Omnibus Gamble reforms will be incremental. Better to also work on other problems concurrently.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Depend on what type of infrastructures. For some type of infrastructures it is best for private sector to investing in it. Unfortunately there isn't enough market demand outside Java largest cities to attract any private investment


We need to find a way to not only eliminate red tape, but also make it easier to concentrate demand in key spots. For that we need Transport Infrastructure first.

For example, JKN (National Healthcare Insurance) has caused a huge upsurge in demand for medical services. Recearch done by Professor Laksono Trisnantoro of UGM has shown that in areas with good connectivity (Java, and parts of Sumatera and Sulawesi), this has increased private investment in hospitals and supporting medical structures, but in areas without connectivity, demand for medical services went up but private investment did not.
https://indonesiaatmelbourne.unimelb.edu.au/talking-indonesia-the-national-health-insurance-scheme/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Govt seeks to boost production, attract investment to control sugar price in 2021 *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Wed, November 25, 2020 / 07:40 pm








The government is ramping up sugar production and working to attract more investment in the industry to prevent a shortage of the commodity and price hikes in 2021 as the country seeks to recover from the pandemic downturn. 

The Agriculture Ministry is preparing to work on intensification of 200,000 hectares of land on Java island with state-owned enterprises (SOEs) and [land expansion] of 50,000 ha of land outside Java with private businesses for sugarcane plantations. 

The aim is to raise sugar production by around 676,000 tons by 2023 and make Indonesia less reliant on imports. “It will not be enough with the limited land on Java. So we need to prepare extensification outside Java, especially on the remaining available lands that are quite large,” said Agriculture Minister Syahrul Yasin Limpo during the National Sugar Summit on Tuesday.









Govt seeks to boost production, attract investment to control sugar price in 2021


Logistical disruption due to the COVID-19 pandemic on top of short supplies led to the price hikes, which peaked on average in April.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> *Govt seeks to boost production, attract investment to control sugar price in 2021 *​
> Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
> 
> The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Wed, November 25, 2020 / 07:40 pm
> 
> 
> View attachment 691165
> 
> 
> The government is ramping up sugar production and working to attract more investment in the industry to prevent a shortage of the commodity and price hikes in 2021 as the country seeks to recover from the pandemic downturn.
> 
> The Agriculture Ministry is preparing to work on intensification of 200,000 hectares of land on Java island with state-owned enterprises (SOEs) and [land expansion] of 50,000 ha of land outside Java with private businesses for sugarcane plantations.
> 
> The aim is to raise sugar production by around 676,000 tons by 2023 and make Indonesia less reliant on imports. “It will not be enough with the limited land on Java. So we need to prepare extensification outside Java, especially on the remaining available lands that are quite large,” said Agriculture Minister Syahrul Yasin Limpo during the National Sugar Summit on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Govt seeks to boost production, attract investment to control sugar price in 2021
> 
> 
> Logistical disruption due to the COVID-19 pandemic on top of short supplies led to the price hikes, which peaked on average in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


Modernize the mill. Its simple really. Just doing thst can uncrease our productivity by 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakarta Governor, Anies Baswedan get Covid 19, but alhamdulilah doesnt have any symptom. He can still work and lead Jakarta administration from his home (separate from his family so it maybe second/rented house)


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Jakarta Governor, Anies Baswedan get Covid 19, but alhamdulilah doesnt have any symptom. He can still work and lead Jakarta administration from his home (separate from his family so it maybe second/rented house)



Yeah maybe he shouldnt come to Petamburan, but here we are

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Modernize the mill. Its simple really. Just doing thst can uncrease our productivity by 10%



I Get this statistic Today, a very good data for comparison analysis


----------



## Indos

Batang industrial estate, a new industrial estate with has 4000 hectare land in Central Java is currently under development. Construction work for infrastructure facility is being built by PT Waskita Karya, one of state owned construction companies.

Current progress and some design of the industrial estate


----------



## Indos

*Govt maintains export ban on nickel, relaxes rules for other metals until 2023 *​
Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta / Fri, December 4, 2020 / 03:04 pm






The Pomalaa nickel smelter in Kolaka, Southeast Sulawesi, operated by state-owned metal miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam)


The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has enforced an export ban on nickel ore, while relaxing it for two other metals for more than a year, through a recently issued regulation that serves as a derivative for the new Coal and Mineral Mining Law. 

Ministerial Regulation No. 17/2020 issued on Nov. 11 maintains the nickel ore export ban that started this year but allows miners to continue exporting washed bauxite and copper anode slime until June 2023, on the condition they are either building or already working with a smelter. 

The two metal concentrates, washed bauxite and anode slime, are respectively used to make aluminum and certain precious metals such as gold and silver. Indonesia is a big exporter of these metals. “Only nickel cannot be exported because it is banned by [the preceding] Ministerial Regulation No. 11/2019,” said the ministry’s mi...









Govt maintains export ban on nickel, relaxes rules for other metals until 2023


The new ministerial regulation is the latest in a series of back-and-forth policies issued over the past 11 years related to banning raw metal exports as the country, a major coal and raw metals producer, seeks to industrialize its mineral wealth.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Japan’s Inpex signs gas sale MoU with state-owned PGN *​
Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Mon, December 7, 2020 / 03:17 pm







Two workers of state-owned gas company Perusahaan Gas Negara (PGN) check pipelines for gas channeled to power generator PT Indonesia Power at a gas meter station in Tambak Lorok, Semarang, Central Java. (JP/Suherdjoko)


Japanese energy firm Inpex has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with a third Indonesian state-owned enterprise (SOE) this year to sell gas from its multibillion-dollar Abadi megaproject in Maluku. 

Inpex Masela president director Akihiro Watanabe signed the MoU over the matter with state-owned gas distributor PGN, the largest such company in Indonesia, to sell gas from its still-in-progress Abadi liquefied natural gas (LNG) facility on Tanimbar Island, Maluku. 

The producer signed in February similar deals with national electricity giant PLN and fertilizer maker PT Pupuk Indonesia. PLN plans to replace diesel with LNG in several power plants. Abadi is expected to produce 1,750 million metric standard cubic feet (mmscf) of LNG and gas per day once operational in 2027. 

Read also: Explainer: Delay, exiting operator, what is happening to Indonesia’s strategic gas projects?

“It will take some more time to normalize all the economical activity,” said Watanabe on Wednesday at the online signing ceremony held on the sidelines of the 2020 International Convention on Indonesian Upstream Oil and Gas, adding that “I strongly believe the execution of these agreements can be a good catalyst of normalization in Indonesia.

” Inpex’s case reflects the government’s reliance on its army of SOEs to create a strong enough domestic gas market to spur oil and gas companies to double Indonesia’s gas output over the next ten years to 12,300 mmscfd in 2030.

Valued at US$19.8 billion, the Abadi project is the most expensive of four nationally strategic upstream oil and gas projects that are spearheading efforts to achieve the goal. The four projects are slated to produce 3,484 mmscf of gas per day by 2027. 

PLN is also slated to buy gas from two other gas megaprojects, namely BP’s Tangguh Train 3 in West Papua and state-owned oil company Pertamina’s Jambaran Tiung Biru in East Java. “The agreements signed today are aligned with government policy of effectively utilizing domestic resources for Indonesia,” added Watanabe. 

PGN business strategy and development director Syahrial Mukhtar said the MoU would be the starting point for both parties to start discussions on the gas sale and purchase agreement. “This signing will be an important milestone for the two parties,” he said in a statement on Thursday. 

Society of Indonesian Petroleum Engineers (IATMI) secretary-general Hadi Ismoyo told The Jakarta Post on Friday that SOEs were enough to spur such large demand, “but the question is whether they have the infrastructure to store and sell the gas.” 

Read also: 11 companies sign deals to buy gas at lower prices 

He previously pointed out that Indonesia’s gas infrastructure was not big enough to generate the demand needed to spur investment in upstream gas production. A case in point was state engineering firm PT Rekayasa Industri (Rekind), which withdrew from the Cirebon-Semarang gas transmission pipe project in October after 14 years of zero progress in securing a reliable gas supplier and in determining viable transportation charges. As a result, growth in Indonesia’s gas demand remains relatively weak. 

Annual gas consumption grew at an average annual rate of 1.2 percent between 2008 and 2018, slower than the 5.1 percent average in the Asia-Pacific, according to the latest BP Statistical Review. Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Taskforce (SKK Migas) head Dwi Soetjipto acknowledged the challenge. He said such partnerships between producers and buyers were needed “to ensure all gas production can be monetized.”









Japan’s Inpex signs gas sale MoU with state-owned PGN


Japanese energy firm Inpex has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with a third Indonesian state-owned enterprise (SOE) this year to sell gas from its multibillion-dollar Abadi megaproject in Maluku.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Local election in Indonesia was underway Yesterday to elect Governor, Major, and regents. Not for all provinces, only for 9 provinces.

*2020 Indonesian local elections*

*Local elections* (Indonesian: _Pemilihan Kepala Daerah_ or _Pilkada_) were held in Indonesia on 9 December 2020. Voters elected nine governors, 224 regents, and 37 mayors across the country. All the elections were held on the same day, and over 100 million people were expected to be eligible to vote.[1]





__





2020 Indonesian local elections - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Local election in Solo, Central Java.


----------



## Indos

*Pertamina partners with Adaro, Indika for coal gasification facilities *​
Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, December 9, 2020 / 07:04 pm





Pertamina gas station

State-owned oil and gas giant Pertamina signed on Monday a strategic partnership with privately owned coal mining giants PT Adaro Energy and PT Indika Energy to develop coal gasification facilities in Indonesia. Pertamina president director Nicke Widyawati, in a joint statement on Monday, said the companies aimed to convert low-rank coal – the dirtiest fossil fuel – into dimethyl ether (DME), which would replace imported liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) as the go-to cooking gas in Indonesia.

“This aligns with Pertamina’s strategy going forward to optimize [domestic] natural resources as feedstock to produce energy so we can reduce imports and the trade deficit,” she said. Pertamina’s partnership with Adaro and Indika is meant to fill the gap in domestic DME supply needed by Pertamina, the country’s largest LPG distributor.

The switch to DME is supposed to lower the consumption of LPG, a fuel the country has been heavily importing at the cost of widening its trade deficit, a key vulnerability for Southeast Asia’s largest economy. From January to October this year, the trade deficit in oil and gas reached US$5.14 billion, as imports stood at $11.68 billion against exports at $6.54 billion, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data shows. The trade deficit is less than $7.99 billion recorded in the same period last year. 

Read also: Indonesia to mix coal-based DME, LPG as cooking gas to reduce imports In October this year alone, 

Indonesia’s oil and gas imports fell by 38.6 percent year-on-year (yoy) to US$1.08 billion from the same month in 2019, amid cooling economic activities due to the COVID-19 outbreak.

Nicke had told lawmakers in Jakarta in February that Pertamina’s own under-construction, coal-to-DME plant in South Sumatra could only replace roughly a quarter of the country’s total imported LPG. Pertamina’s plant, being jointly developed with national coal miner PT Bukit Asam and United States-based Air Products, is slated to produce 1.4 million tons of DME annually, compared to the country’s need for roughly 5 million tons of LPG annually.

Meanwhile, while Adaro is currently looking to develop a coal-to-methanol facility and Indika an underground coal gasification facility, the statement did not indicate which company would build the capacity to convert these coal derivatives into DME.

Both miners' facilities are slated to be built in Kalimantan. “[Indika] is committed to studying downstream technology,” the coal miner wrote in a separate statement on Monday. The deal also brings Adaro and Indika closer to securing a state-backed DME offtaker for their capital-intensive projects that according to one landmark study, might not always be economically competitive with imported LPG.

An Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis (IEEFA) study published on Nov. 10 calculated that at current low LPG prices, Bukit Asam would face $377 million dollars in operational losses each year in selling DME at competitive prices with LPG.

The government countered the study in a statement on Monday by saying that LPG prices had averaged at $600 per ton over the past 10 years, higher than the $365 per ton price tag used in IEEFA's study, and thus, the project was "economical and not a loss”. “That means Pertamina is committing itself to a capacity payment for DME, whose profit or loss depends on the LPG prices at that time,” IEEFA analyst Elrika Hamdi to The Jakarta Post on Tuesday.

For Adaro, Indika and Bukit Asam, downstreaming is also a means of diversifying its coal business as the global market slowly moves away from coal-fired power plants, the biggest market for the dry fuel. Adaro commissioner Arini Saraswaty Subianto, who Forbes listed as one of Indonesia’s richest women last year, said in the joint statement that the downstreaming project “opened the opportunity to diversify and develop Adaro’s business”.









Pertamina partners with Adaro, Indika for coal gasification facilities


The collaboration is meant to fill the gap in domestic DME supply needed by Pertamina, the country’s largest LPG distributor.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Jasa Marga sees traffic recovery, driven by trans-Java toll road *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, December 8, 2020 / 04:37 pm






State-owned toll road operator PT Jasa Marga saw signs of recovery in its operations and finance nearing the end of the year, following the loosening of pandemic curbs that boosted vehicle traffic, particularly in the trans-Java toll road network.

The easing of mobility restrictions in the capital and more relaxed pandemic policies in various regions on Java Island allowed traffic to pick up faster on the trans-Java toll road than on toll roads within the capital Jakarta, according to Jasa Marga financial director Donny Arsal.

Some of the trans-Java toll road sections the company operates include Solo-Ngawi in Central Java and Surabaya-Mojokerto in East Java. “Only the toll roads in Greater Jakarta [were not as busy],” Donny said in a virtual talk on Monday. “The trans-Java toll road has risen above the forecast, perhaps due to a switch from airplanes and trains to cars. So, traffic on the trans-Java has returned to its normal level, even slightly above it.

” The toll road operator has seen a less than 5 percent fall in revenue from the February level, far less severe than the 60 percent fall seen in the March-May period, Donny said. “So, we’re almost back to normal.” Jasa Marga’s toll road revenue, which contributes to most of its earning, has fallen by 15 percent year-on-year (yoy) to Rp 6.25 trillion (US$443.1 million) as of September, a financial report published on the company’s website shows. Its overall revenue fell by 50.2 percent to Rp 10.5 trillion in the first nine months of the year, from Rp 21.1 trillion last year.

Meanwhile, the Jakarta administration’s large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) have also reduced vehicle traffic on the city’s toll roads, with offices and schools urged to operate remotely to contain the COVID-19 outbreak. “The issue was the policy, which forbade people from going outside,” said Donny. “Traffic picked up after the PSBB relaxation.” Jakarta, the first national epicenter of the pandemic, started imposing PSBB measures on April 10.

The Jakarta administration recently extended a looser, transitional PSBB period from Dec. 7 until 21. Read also: Jakarta extends transitional PSBB to Dec. 21 as cases surge The curbs in Jakarta had led to a more than 40 percent drop in the number of people going to workplaces in April from the January-February level, according to mobility data from Google.

The movement trend to workplaces has not returned to pre-pandemic levels since. Toll roads connecting people to airports such as the 10-kilometer Nusa Dua-Ngurah Rai-Benoa toll road in Bali was also hit hard by the COVID-19 pandemic, in line with the slump seen in tourism, according to Jasa Marga group head of corporate finance Eka Setya Adrianto.

Tourism has been among the hardest-hit sectors during the COVID-19 outbreak. According to Statistics Indonesia (BPS), the number of foreign tourists arriving from January to September fell by 70.57 percent yoy to 3.56 million visitors. With the decline in traffic, the toll road operator’s net profit fell to Rp 157.6 billion in the January-September period this year, an 89.5 percent plunge from the same period in 2019.

Read also: Jasa Marga plans to issue commercial paper, cut expenditure amid revenue downturn

“For our net income, we cannot expect it to significantly grow amid a declining toll [road] revenue, especially in the second and third quarters, when the decrease was quite significant,” Eka said. “So, we will see. The least we can do is maintain a positive performance in the fourth quarter.”

With the pandemic battering its financial health, the toll road operator reduced its capital expenditure by Rp 2 trillion and operational expenditure by Rp 500 billion earlier this year. “Next year, our capital expenditure may be very low as some toll roads have been completed. But with some toll roads delayed to next year, like JORR 2, it may stand between Rp 5 trillion and Rp 6 trillion,” said Eka, referring to the Jakarta Outer Ring Road project.

Next year, the company is set to develop a total of around 70 km in toll roads, the largest project being the 33.12-km Balikpapan-Samarinda Section I and V toll road in East Kalimantan. Sections II to IV began operating in June this year. Jasa Marga stated in August that it would not start a new construction project at least until 2023, as the company shifted its focus to optimizing revenue from existing toll roads.

The company operating new toll roads this year, including the Pandaan-Malang toll road section V in East Java and Manado-Danowudu toll road in North Sulawesi. According to the company’s data, Jasa Marga operates a total of 1,191 km in toll roads across Indonesia.









Jasa Marga sees traffic recovery, driven by trans-Java toll road


The company's toll road revenue, which contributes to most of its earning, has fallen by 15 percent year-on-year (yoy) to Rp 6.25 trillion (US$443.1 million) as of September.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia tourism sector still has much room to grow, we are just 30 most visited, even tiny Singapore sits at 28 position.






After Bali, it is Jakarta and Riau islands provinces that get the most foreign visitors. For Riau islands province I believe it is due to the closeness between the region with Singapore. Bintan island has been boasted by Indonesia tourism official as the next Bali.






There is plan to make an airport in Bintan island though. Any way Batam and Bintan islands will get a bridge between them inshaAllah in which the construction has already been started this early December so the connection between SIngapore and Bintan will be much better since there is already an international airport in Batam.

Bintan new airport news, but we just wait for the completion. The construction is prompted by Singapore third Changi terminal development where direct flight from Singapore to Bintan has been planned to use this new terminal.

-----------------------------------------------------------

This is the news in 2017 about Bintan Airport project


*Bintan airport expected to operate by 2020 *​
Fadli

The Jakarta Post

Batam, Riau Islands / Tue, September 5, 2017 / 09:37 pm





Airplanes are seen parked in Hang Nadim International Airport in Batam, Riau Islands, in this file photo. The construction of a special airport in Bintan will hopefully boost tourism in the province. (JP/Fadli)


The construction of the airport at Bintan Riau Islands is expected to be complete in 2019 with the target of being operational in 2020. State-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura (AP) II will manage the special airport whose construction was initiated by integrated resort developer Bintan Resort Cakrawala in 2012.

“Three months ago, we signed a memorandum of understanding with AP II to manage the Bintan airport. Hence, there are no more challenges in the airport’s construction and operational activities,” PT Bintan Resort Cakrawala group general manager Abdul Wahab said on Monday.

He said the government, via the Transportation Ministry, had previously refused to give the special airport a permit because it aimed to operate international routes. “The rejection hampered the construction process of this airport. It was irrational because the function of this airport is to open access for tourists from other countries to visit this country,” said Abdul Wahab.

He said the government eventually granted the permit but the airport must be fully managed by AP II. A total of US$150 million has been allocated for the first stage of the construction of the airport, which will have a 3,000-meter long runway. “The first stage of the airport’s construction is 30 percent complete,” said Abdul Wahab. Bintan Resort Cakrawala is the developer of the Lagoi integrated tourism zone in Busung, Kuala Lobam, Bintan. It is claimed the Bintan airport will be the first special airport in Indonesia. (ebf)









Bintan airport expected to operate by 2020


The construction of the airport at Bintan Riau Islands is expected to be complete in 2019 with the target of being operational in 2020.




www.thejakartapost.com





Lagoi Bay, Bintan Island, Riau islands province


----------



## Indos

The global demand and price of palm oil is increasing that make Indonesia government use levies (gov collection/specialized tax) to curb the export. It is because in Indonesia we have biodiesel program that needs a lot of palm oil as the main ingredients.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Indonesia imposes higher export levies amid year-end rally in global CPO prices *​
Adrian Wail Akhlas 

The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Fri, December 11, 2020 / 07:46 am




Bunches of harvested palm fruit lie in the shade beneath oil palms at an unidentified plantation in this undated stock photograph.(Shutterstock/mrfiza)

Indonesia, the world’s top palm oil producer, is to impose higher export levies on crude palm oil (CPO) starting Thursday as the price of the commodity rallies ahead of the year-end. The policy also aims to support the government’s mandatory biodiesel program. The recently issued Finance Ministerial Regulation No. 191/2020 imposes progressive export levies ranging from US$55 to $255 per metric ton of CPO depending on the reference price.

In comparison, the previous regulation imposed a flat CPO levy of $55 per metric ton, regardless of price. So under the new regulation, a $55 per metric ton will be imposed if the CPO reference price is $670 per metric ton or below, with the levy increasing between $5 and $15 for every $25 hike per metric ton of CPO. Food and agribusiness coordination deputy Musdhalifah Machmud at the Office of the Coord...









Indonesia imposes higher export levies amid year-end rally in global CPO prices


The progressive export levy on CPO is expected to increase biodiesel consumption in 2021 by easing the subsidy burden.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Batang industrial estate, a new industrial estate with has 4000 hectare land in Central Java is currently under development. Construction work for infrastructure facility is being built by PT Waskita Karya, one of state owned construction companies.
> 
> Current progress and some design of the industrial estate



Batang Industrial park development progress as in 3 December


----------



## Indos

Alibaba.com aims to onboard 5,000 Indonesian SMEs by 2025


Alibaba.com, the Chinese counterpart of global giant Amazon.com, has set its sights on Indonesian SMEs to join its rank of sellers and help ease their way into the digital fold and offer their products to the global market.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to build $116.5m vehicle test site to capture ASEAN market 
*​Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post 

Jakarta / Fri, December 11, 2020 / 04:17 pm







The design of the Transportation Ministry's proving ground in Bekasi, West Java. (Courtesy of Transportation Ministry and PT PII/-)


The Transportation Ministry aims to finish building a Rp 1.64 trillion (US$116.5 million), international standard motor vehicle "proving ground" within the next four years to help Indonesian automakers capture the Southeast Asian market. 

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi showed a project road map whereby the proving ground – a racetrack-like site to be built in Bekasi, West Java – was slated to begin development in 2022 and be finished by 2024. 

The proving ground will test Indonesia-made motorcycles, three-wheelers, cars, buses and trucks in accordance with the international benchmark United Nations Regulation (UNR) on vehicles, to make them more compliant with other markets' standards, particularly the ASEAN market. “[Indonesia] produces a lot [of cars], we use a lot of cars but we don’t export as much,” said the minister during a Jakpost Spotlight webinar titled Improving vehicle safety in Indonesia through proving ground, held on Thursday. 

Read also: Jokowi signs electric vehicle regulation 

Indonesian automakers exported 180,903 completely built up (CBU) vehicles this year as of October, which represented a third of total vehicle production as of that month, according to Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo) data. However, Gaikindo aims to push exports up to 1 million units and domestic sales to 2 million units by 2025 against the backdrop of a cooling Indonesian auto market as big cities, including Jakarta, choke up with private vehicles. 

For the government, raising vehicle exports is a means of strengthening Indonesia’s trade surplus, which hit $17.07 billion from January to October this year, according to Statistics Indonesia (BPS). The surplus supports the rupiah exchange rate and boosts the country’s economic recovery.

Indonesia's main competitor for the Southeast Asian auto market is Thailand, but Vietnam, the region’s rising economic star, recently signaled plans to go global after Vietnamese automaker VinFast acquired a proving ground in Australia, which Gaikindo expects will tighten regional competition going forward.





The design of the Transportation Ministry's proving ground in Bekasi, West Java. (Courtesy of Transportation Ministry and PT PII/-)


The ministry’s land transportation director general, Budi Setiyadi, explained that the planned proving ground would add 19 new testing facilities to the ministry’s existing vehicle testing site (BPLJSKB) in Bekasi. The new facilities will test, among other aspects, vehicle emissions, noise levels, crash safety and mirror view in accordance with the UNR, a standard universally recognized by Southeast Asian countries through the ASEAN Mutual Recognition Arrangements (MRA). 

“At the least there will be trust from other countries over products made in Indonesia,” said Budi. He added that “there are other [proving grounds] in ASEAN but ours will be the biggest” at 90 hectares. The second biggest in the region will be that in Thailand, according to ministry data. 

Read also: Gaikindo expects car sales to remain low next year 

He added that the proving ground would also feature facilities to test electric vehicles. The government issued last year a presidential regulation on developing a domestic EV industry. The proving ground is one of five multi-billion rupiah government-to-business cooperation (KPBU) projects forwarded by the Transportation Ministry in 2018. 

The five serve as pilots in cutting state budget (APBN) spending on big transport infrastructure projects. The Finance Ministry, through state-owned lender PT Penjaminan Infrastruktur Indonesia (PT PII), is helping the Transportation Ministry secure funding for the test site.

PT PII president director Muhammad Wahid Sutopo said during the discussion that his company was awaiting the ministries’ nod to finalize a "final business case" document that would be presented to interested investors. The project was valued at Rp 1.64 trillion when announced in 2018 but Wahid said the new capital expenditure was estimated at Rp 2.09 trillion and foreign investors’ ownership would be capped at 49 percent as per existing regulations. 

The government, through an availability payment scheme, planned to pay for and take over the proving ground after a 15-year period from when operations begin. Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi speaks as a keynote speaker in a Jakpost Spotlight webinar held on Dec, 10. 





Other speakers and panelists in the webinar included Transportation Ministry land transportation director general Budi Setiyadi, Industry Ministry metal, machinery, transportation, equipment and electronics (ILMATE) director general Taufiek Bawazier, PT Penjaminan Infrastruktur Indonesia (PT PII) president director Muhammad Wahid Sutopo, Association of Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers (Gaikindo) chairman Yohannes Nangoi, Organization of Land Transportation Owners (Organda) secretary-general Ateng Aryono, Association of Indonesian Carrosserie Companies (Askarindo) chairman Sommy Lumadjeng, Gadjah Mada University (UGM) academic Muh Arif Wibisono and Indonesian Transportation Society (MTI) chairman Agus Taufik Mulyono. (JP/Wienda Parwitasari) 

He hinted that interested investors hailed from countries “that are the principle holders of auto producers in Indonesia.” According to Gaikindo data from October, the Indonesian market is over 80 percent dominated by Japanese brands.

Industry Ministry metals, machinery, transport equipment and electronics industry (ILMATE) director general Taufiek Bawazier emphasized the proving ground’s ability to test higher safety standards for Indonesian-made vehicles. “It’s like a miniature of the hurdles in the real world,” he said in the webinar. 

“This is very important to test because our aim is improving safety.” For Indonesian automakers, the proving ground promises to save “billions of rupiah” from testing Indonesian-made vehicles or vehicle components, such as large truck engines, as far away as Germany, said Gaikindo chairman Yohannes Nangoi. “Every year, over 400 models need to be tested,” he said during the webinar, describing how automakers also often had to bring government officials with them, abroad, to witness such tests first hand. 









Indonesia to build $116.5m vehicle test site to capture ASEAN market


The proving ground will test Indonesia-made motorcycles, three-wheelers, cars, buses and trucks in accordance with the international benchmark United Nations Regulation (UNR) on vehicles.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Latest projection from Japanese think thank














Asia in the coronavirus disaster: Which countries are emerging? | 公益社団法人 日本経済研究センター:Japan Center for Economic Research


公益社団法人　日本経済研究センター　JCER概要、経済予測や研究レポート。出版物、学術誌や会報の案内。




www.jcer.or.jp


----------



## Indos

UNCTADstat - General Profile: Indonesia


Overview of key economic statistics. The statistical themes covered are: International trade, economic trends, foreign direct investment, external financial resources, population and labor force, information economy and maritime transport.



unctadstat.unctad.org


----------



## Indos

1.2 million vaccine from Sinovac, China, has arrived in Jakarta and will undergo some Halal certification and examining process from Indonesian food authorities. If there is no hurdles, vaccination will be started in January 21. Only low income group get government subsidy for the vaccination program that is expected to cover at least 107 million people. Another 1.6 million vaccines will also arrive as part of the first phase vaccination program for targeted vulnerable group like medical doctors and some civil servant dealing in public service.

Indonesia state owned pharmacy company, Biofarma, is also expected to produce the vaccine from Sinovac as part of the deal.


----------



## Whizzack

Exciting news! I can see how Elon and Tesla are interested to invest in EV batteries production and supply chain here, but SpaceX...? now that's something new! Due to strict ITAR regulation, I don't really see how SpaceX can do space launches on any other country other than the US... but perhaps what Jokowi meant is for assistance in developing/building our spaceport (which is planned in Biak)...? Considering Elon just built a spaceport / launch facilities in a remote site in Boca Chica Texas... 









Elon Musk to Look Into Potential Tesla, SpaceX Investments in Indonesia


Elon Musk will send a team to Indonesia next month to look into details about the investment opportunities.




jakartaglobe.id





*Elon Musk to Look Into Potential Tesla, SpaceX Investments in Indonesia*
BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
DECEMBER 13, 2020
*Jakarta. *American inventor and technology mogul Elon Musk has agreed to explore investment opportunities in the electric car battery and space launch station in Indonesia following a talk with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan over the telephone on Friday. 
Musk, the founder and chief executive officer of electric car company Tesla and aerospace company SpaceX, said over the telephone that he would send a team to Indonesia next month to look into details about the investment opportunities. 
The discussion between Musk, Jokowi, and Luhut followed up on Luhut's visit to the United States last month. At that time, Luhut had to cancel a scheduled meeting with Musk as the latter contracted Covid-19. 

"The discussion touch base on the investment opportunities for the electric car company, Tesla, in Indonesia," the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Investment said in a statement on Saturday. 
"The two parties discussed the electric car industry and the main component for electric batteries," the ministry said.
Jokowi has been adamant about leveraging Indonesia's nickel reserve — the largest in the world — to launch an integrated supply chain for electric car batteries and the electric car industry in the country. Nickel was the main component for making a high-performance lithium-ion battery. 
In a tweet last July, Musk said he saw nickel production as the biggest obstacle for a high volume battery production for electric cars. He also identified several countries that were on course to become key suppliers of the metal. 

"Nickel is the biggest challenge for high-volume, long-range batteries! Australia and Canada are doing pretty well. US nickel production is objectively very lame. Indonesia is great!" Elon tweeted.

*Jokowi's Electric Car Ambition*
Jokowi was serious with electric car ambition, setting a target to have at least one in five cars to be an electric one by 2025. 
And, the plan has been taking shape in the past twelve months. China's Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL), one of the world's largest car battery manufacturers, is preparing to build a $5.1 billion battery plant in Indonesia. 
The state-owned mining holding company Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum), state utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara and state energy company Pertamina are working to establish Indonesia Battery Holding, a holding company that would involve in battery investment, production, and distribution across the country. 
Japan's automotive giant Toyota had pledged a $2 billion investment to develop 10 types of electric vehicles in Indonesia to transform the Southeast Asian largest economy into a critical global hub for electric vehicle exports over the next five years. 
Besides Toyota, South Korea’s Hyundai Motor has also committed about $1.55 billion in investment for an electric car manufacturing plant. The company's West Java plant will start production next year. 
*Space Launch Stations*
Apart from investment offers to Tesla, Jokowi also asked Musk to look into the possibility of setting up a space launch station in Indonesia.
Musk's SpaceX reported a successful flight test for its Starship heavy rocket on Wednesday. The rocket managed to reach 12.5-kilometer altitude before decelerating to the Boca Chica launch station in South Texas and was destroyed upon landing. The company said it managed to collect all the flight data needed to develop further the rocket for carrying a human-crewed expedition to Mars by 2027. 
"President Joko Widodo invites [Musk] to look into Indonesia as a launching pad for SpaceX," the ministry said. 
SpaceX has prior experience working with Indonesia. In 2018, the company launched Telkom Indonesia's Merah Putih satellite into orbit, using its Falcon 9 rocket from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station in Florida. 
Indonesia has several space launch stations plan in the pipeline. The National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan) announced last year that it moved forward to build a spaceport in Biak, Papua. Lapan and the Russian Federal Space Agency (RKA) first worked on the Biak station plan in 2006 to develop it as a commercial launch site.
Biak sits almost exactly on the equator, which helped any rocket launched from the site to gain greater initial velocity, allowing it to carry heavier payloads.
Lapan also identified Morotai, an island 920 kilometers northwest of Biak, as an ideal spaceport location. The island has seven runways to support the spaceport logistics. Morotai is also sparsely populated and relatively far from other islands, so the risk of civilian death in space rocket crash incident is low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Snapshot to understand some potential economy in Asia based on Westerners anaysist


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s GDP could shrink 2% in Q4: Airlangga *​
Adrian Wail Akhlas 

The Jakarta Post 
Jakarta / Tue, December 15, 2020 / 01:30 pm






The construction of the Cawang-Dukuh LRT in Dukuh Atas, Central Jakarta, carries on despite the COVID-19 pandemic on Aug. 13. (JP/Seto Wardhana)

Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP) is expected to shrink by 2 percent at worst or grow by 0.6 percent at best in the fourth quarter of this year, Coordinating Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto said on Monday. Southeast Asia’s largest economy plunged into recession this year for the first time in two decades as the economy shrank 5.32 percent and 3.49 percent in the second and third quarters, respectively, as a result of the COVID-19 pandemic. 

The government has projected that the economy will shrink 0.6 to 1.7 percent annually in 2020. “If the country can maintain recovery momentum, then we are sure that the economy will get better in the fourth quarter,” Airlangga said in prerecorded remarks during a discussion held by media outlet Bisnis Indonesia. “We are seeing a surge in domestic demand and consumer confidence.” 

Read also: ADB downgrades Indonesia’s economic prospects as slowdown persists 

Although the country is in a recession, the economy grew by 5.05 percent quarter-on-quarter in the July-September period as large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) were lifted, providing a boost to economic activity despite soaring infections. 

The government, Airlangga went on, would continue to balance the economic recovery with pandemic containment efforts, adding that the government’s efforts to procure vaccines would support public confidence in the economy. Indonesia has spent Rp 637.3 billion (US$45 million) to procure a partially tested COVID-19 vaccine from China as the government prepares for mass vaccination program. The country received its first vaccine shipment on Dec. 6. 

The vaccine’s efficacy has yet to be determined. The government expects to receive another 1.8 million doses in early January 2021 and to receive shipments of raw materials this month to produce a further 15 million doses. As of Dec. 2, the government had spent 63.3 percent of the Rp 695.2 trillion stimulus budget on the COVID-19 response and economic recovery program. The remaining funds are expected to be spent this month. Speaking during the same discussion, 

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati warned the public about increased social interactions during the year-end holiday. She previously said that recent long weekend holidays had prompted spikes in infections weeks later but had provided lower-than-expected boosts to the economy. 

“Indonesia should watch out for rising activity during the year-end holiday,” she said on Monday. “This must be closely watched so that we do not have to pull the brakes because of rising virus cases.” 

Read also: Year-end holidays won’t spur consumption if COVID-19 uncontrolled: Economists 

Indonesia added nearly 100,000 virus cases in less than three weeks, the most in Southeast Asia, and had recorded more than 623,000 cumulative infections as of Monday, with at least 18,000 fatalities, according to official data. On Dec. 10, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) downgraded its projections for Indonesia’s economy this year, following a continued slowdown in economic activity because of the continuing coronavirus outbreak.

It now expects the economy to contract by 2.2 percent this year before growing 4.5 percent in 2021. The ADB previously forecast that the country’s economy would shrink 1 percent this year and grow 5.3 percent in 2021, according to an outlook published in September.









Indonesia’s GDP could shrink 2% in Q4: Airlangga


Indonesia plunged into recession this year for the first time in two decades as the economy shrank 5.32 percent and 3.49 percent in the second and third quarters, respectively.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Indos

Despite possible negative growth for fourth quarter, Indonesia stock market remains bullish due to optimism of long term possible positive effect of Omnibus Law for the economy, the controversial law has passed parliament abouth a month ago and the law has also been signed by President.

Stock market has reach around 90 % of its pre-covid level after plunge for 56 % during the first months of pandemic infection in Indonesia. The combination of vaccination program and Omnibus Law are two main factors that create such optimism. Previously, analyst believe that it will take about 2-3 years before the stock market can reach 6000 points which alhamdullilah has already been passed since two days ago.









Amunisi IHSG di Bursa Saham Menembus dan Bertahan di Level 6.000 - Bursa Katadata.co.id


IHSG sebelumnya diprediksi membutuhkan waktu dua hingga tiga tahun untuk kembali ke level 6.000. Akibat dampak pandemi Covid-19, IHSG sempat terpuruk ke 3.900 pada Maret lalu.




katadata.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia books highest export value in 2 years in November as global trade recovers *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 

The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Tue, December 15, 2020 / 07:55 pm



Indonesia booked in November its highest export value since October 2018 as commodity prices picked up and key trading partners started recovering from the coronavirus pandemic. The export value in November reached US$15.28 billion, marking an increase of 9.54 percent year-on-year (yoy), Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Tuesday.

This means the country booked its first annual increase in export value since June. “These figures show that export growth in November was very satisfying, as it has increased both on a month-to-month and year-on-year basis,” BPS head Suhariyanto said in a virtual presser on Tuesday.









Indonesia books highest export value in 2 years in November as global trade recovers


The export value in November reached US$15.28 billion, marking an increase of 9.54 percent year-on-year (yoy), Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Tuesday.




www.thejakartapost.com





*Trade Balance: Surplus 2.6 billion USD*

Alhamdulillah


----------



## Indos

Satria satellite project on track, Thales Indonesia says


The satellite is envisioned to improve connectivity in the country, providing free internet to 150,000 public facilities, including schools, regional government offices and health facilities.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Adhi Karya seeks 20% contract growth in 2021 *​
Riska Rahman 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Wed, December 16, 2020 / 02:31 pm





(one of Adhi project, Greater Jakarta LRT project)


State-owned construction company PT Adhi Karya is seeking an increase in the value of its new contracts next year amid economic recovery expectations and a higher government infrastructure budget for 2021. President director Entus Asnawi said on Tuesday that the company was aiming for 20 percent growth in its new contract value next year.

“We are optimistic we can grow because we expect the COVID-19 vaccines to be widely available, while the government will continue with the national economic recovery program next year,” he said during an online press briefing.

By November, the company had booked Rp 18.6 trillion (US$1.32 billion) in new contracts, about 67 percent of its 2020 target. Shares of the company, traded on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) under the code ADHI, were up 1.17 percent at 12:17 p.m. Jakarta time on Wednesday as the exchange’s main gauge, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI), was up 1.47 percent.


ADHI’s share price has increased 10.21 percent this year. Entus hoped the higher infrastructure budget for next year would support the company’s efforts to win new projects. The government has earmarked Rp 414 trillion for construction and infrastructure projects in the 2021 state budget. The figure is 47.2 percent higher than this year’s allocation of Rp 281.1 trillion.

The additional funds are intended for the completion of infrastructure projects that have stalled because of the COVID-19 pandemic, in support of the nation’s economic recovery. Adhi Karya expects to carry over some of this year’s contracts into next year following disruptions caused by the coronavirus outbreak. “We expect the carry over contracts from this year worth around Rp 30 trillion,” Adhi Karya finance director Agung Darmawan told The Jakarta Post via text message on Tuesday. He declined to go into detail about the company’s top- and bottom-line projections for 2021. As for this year, the company would try to maintain a positive bottom line despite the challenges of the pandemic.

Read also: Private sector infrastructure funding needs boost as SOEs overleveraged: World Bank

As of September, the company’s revenue had declined 5.41 percent year-on-year (yoy) to Rp 8.46 trillion as income from construction services, which accounts for 75 percent of the firm’s top line, fell 10.71 percent yoy. As a result, the company’s net profit nosedived by 95.62 percent yoy to Rp 15.38 billion in the first nine months of the year. Next year, the company plans to raise its capital expenditure (capex) allocation from the Rp 1.4 trillion set aside for this year.

“Our capex guidance for 2021 is around Rp 2 trillion to Rp 3 trillion,” Agung said, without detailing the funding source or what the funds would be used for. During Tuesday’s briefing, Entus reiterated the company’s plan to take its property development subsidiary, PT Adhi Commuter Properti (ACP), public. He did not specify the timing, as the company was still waiting for the government to set the operation date for the LRT, which is being developed by ACP.

It was also looking for the right opportunity and favorable market conditions to take the subsidiary public. Adhi Karya has been planning to take ACP and its building construction subsidiary, Adhi Persada Gedung (APG), public since 2019. “However, we’ve decided to push the plan back to find the right time to do it, since market conditions have not been so favorable,” said Entus. MNC Sekuritas equity trading head Frankie Wijoyo told the Post that he was confident that Adhi Karya could achieve its new contract growth target next year.

He expected an improvement in the economic situation stemming from widely administered COVID-19 vaccines. The passage of the Job Creation Law in October would also further boost the infrastructure sector, he added. Read also: 26 companies in talks for $700 million Lombok airport overhaul “The law may attract foreign investors to participate in various strategic national projects, which will help construction companies, especially state-owned ones, achieve larger new contracts next year,” he wrote in a text message on Tuesday.

Ratings agency Fitch Ratings echoed the sentiment, saying that it believed state-owned contractors were well-positioned to win new orders and restore operating and financial performance gradually after the pandemic.

This was because of their market-leading positions, strong operating records and a government preference for domestic sourcing, Fitch wrote in a research note on Nov. 15. However, the higher infrastructure budget would not result directly in improvement in construction companies’ credit profiles and liquidity. “The contractors have limited headroom, and their recovery from elevated leverage, tighter liquidity and higher financing risks following the pandemic will require at least 12 to 24 months,” Fitch wrote in the note.









Adhi Karya seeks 20% contract growth in 2021


By November, the construction firm had booked Rp 18.6 trillion (US$1.32 billion) in new contracts, about 67 percent of its 2020 target.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Technology News
October 13, 2020 4:59 PM
Updated 2 months ago

*Indonesia to create firm to build up electric vehicle battery industry*​
By Reuters Staff


JAKARTA (Reuters) - A group of Indonesian state-owned companies will form a venture to make batteries to power electric vehicles, the Mining Industry Indonesia (MIND ID) chief executive said on Tuesday.

Indonesia, the world’s biggest producer of nickel ore, a key component of EV batteries, wants to build an integrated EV industry that will eventually include building the vehicles.

The new venture, called Indonesia Battery Holding, would be formed by state miners MIND ID and Aneka Tambang (ANTAM), state utility Perusahan Listrik Negara (PLN) and state oil company Pertamina, MIND ID Chief Executive Orias Petrus Moedak said.

“We are preparing a concrete cooperation plan, so that the nickel utilisation project can start immediately, to produce batteries,” he told a webinar.

The company would help build an industry that aimed to cover everything from producing chemicals and minerals for batteries to making the units themselves, as well as recycling old batteries, Orias said.

The company would create a partnership with Chinese and Korean firms on two projects valued at $12 billion, Orias said, without giving further details.

Orias said state miner ANTAM would also work on related EV battery projects including high-pressure acid leaching (HPAL) and rotary kiln electric furnace (RKEF) smelter projects valued $2 billion to $3 billion. He did not give details.

Reporting by Bernadette Christina Munthe; Writing by Fathin Ungku; Editing by Edmund Blair









Indonesia to create firm to build up electric vehicle battery industry


A group of Indonesian state-owned companies will form a venture to make batteries to power electric vehicles, the Mining Industry Indonesia (MIND ID) chief executive said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to redirect stimulus funds toward mass vaccination *​
Adrian Wail Akhlas 
The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Thu, December 17, 2020 / 03:35 pm





An engineer shows a COVID-19 candidate vaccine being tested at a Sinovac Biotech quality control laboratory in Beijing on April 29. (AFP/Nicolas Asfouri )


The government is planning to reallocate some of this year’s remaining stimulus funds to pay for mass vaccination in 2021. By Dec. 14, the government had spent 70 percent – or Rp 481.6 trillion (US$34.12 billion) – of the nation’s Rp 695.2 trillion stimulus package in an effort to strengthen the healthcare system and tend to the economy as it reeled from the coronavirus outbreak. 

Read also: Indonesia to spend less than expected of COVID-19 budget by year-end

“We think that it may not be possible to spend 100 percent of the budget this year,” Budi Gunadi Sadikin, the head of the economic recovery task force, told reporters during a virtual press conference on Wednesday. “We have already had discussions that the remaining funds will be used for the national vaccination program.” 

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo announced on Wednesday that the government would provide free vaccines to all Indonesians in 2021 and asked Cabinet members to prioritize the vaccination effort next year. 

“I have instructed the finance minister to prioritize and reallocate the state budget to make [vaccines] available for free so that there will be no reason that people cannot get a vaccine,” the President said during a streamed briefing, noting that he had volunteered to be the first person to receive the shot to build confidence in the inoculation.

The government is hoping to secure 246.6 million vaccine doses. It has been in negotiations with Pfizer, AstraZeneca and global vaccine program COVAX, in addition to China’s Sinovac Biotech. It has ordered about 143 million doses from Sinovac in various forms, from ready-to-administer doses to vaccine bulk, out of which individual doses of the vaccine are drawn. However, the Sinovac vaccine’s efficacy remains unknown, pending further results.

Read also: Jokowi announces ‘free’ COVID-19 vaccines for all 

Budi said the government would shift its focus to spending stimulus funds on corporate financing at the end of the year, including by providing Rp 15 trillion to the country’s sovereign wealth fund and Rp 44 trillion to state-owned enterprises (SOEs). 

“Corporate financing is our top priority as the stimulus for social protection programs and aid for micro, small and medium enterprises have nearly achieved their targets,” he said. The government has spent 94.1 percent of its Rp 230.6 trillion budget for social aid programs. It has also spent 91.7 percent of the Rp 115.8 trillion budget to support micro, small and medium enterprises (MSMEs) and has spent 78.7 percent of the Rp 70.7 trillion designated for the support of regional administrations. 

However, the government has spent only 39.5 percent of its Rp 120.6 trillion budget for tax incentives and 48.5 percent of its Rp 96.1 trillion budget for health care. It has only spent Rp 8.15 trillion of the Rp 61.2 trillion earmarked for corporate financing, which includes state capital injections and loans to state-owned enterprises (SOEs). Read also: Distribute 2021 social aid ‘as soon as possible’, says Jokowi 

The plan to redirect stimulus funds toward a free vaccination program was appropriate, said Bank Permata economist Josua Pardede, adding that the government had to build confidence in the vaccine by providing evidence regarding its efficacy. “The effectiveness of the stimulus programs has been limited,” he said on Wednesday, noting that the outbreak had remained unchecked and predicting that the economy would contract by 1 to 2 percent in the fourth quarter. 

“The main task now is how to boost people’s confidence in taking the vaccine,” he told The Jakarta Post. “If herd immunity can be reached through the vaccination program, then economic activity will recover more strongly and the government’s stimulus will be more effective.”









Indonesia to redirect stimulus funds toward mass vaccination


“We think that it may not be possible to spend 100 percent of the budget this year,” the head of the government’s economic recovery task force said.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Whizzack

Trade Minister Agus Suparmanto, second left, and his South Korean counterpart, Trade, Industry, and Energy Minister Sung Yun-mo, second right, signed the Indonesia-South Korea Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IK-CEPA) in a high-level meeting in Seoul on Friday. (Photo courtesy of Trade Ministry)
*IK-CEPA Paves the Way for Indonesia-South Korea's $9.1b Battery Project*
BY :ESTER NUKY, SANYA DINDA
DECEMBER 19, 2020
*Jakarta*. Indonesia's and South Korea's $9.1 billion electric car battery joint venture project has gotten a boost after the two countries signed a comprehensive investment and trade deal, laying the groundwork for the Southeast Asian country's ambition to tap into the latter's technological prowess to establish an integrated battery industry. 
Trade Minister Agus Suparmanto and his South Korean counterpart, Trade, Industry, and Energy Minister Sung Yun-mo, signed the Indonesia-South Korea Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IK-CEPA) in a high-level meeting in Seoul on Friday. 
"The scope of the IK-CEPA agreement is quite broad, which shows that the two countries have a common determination to elevate the economic relationship to a higher level," Agus said. 

Apart from boosting the $13 billion annual bilateral trade between the two countries, the minister expected the agreement would accelerate South Korea's investment in Indonesia. 
"The agreement will certainly contribute to the modernization process of the Indonesian economy, given that South Korea has its own advantages in the field of technology," he said.
On the sideline of the meeting, LG Energy Solutions, a battery subsidiary of South Korea's largest chemical company LG Chem, signed a memorandum with the Indonesian government to develop a battery project in Indonesia. 
According to a report from news portal, BusinessKorea early this week, LG Energy Solutions would work with Indonesia Battery Holding — a joint venture between the country's mining holding company Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Mind ID), state-controlled gold and nickel miner Aneka Tambang (Antam), state energy company Pertamina and state utility firm Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) — on the project. 

The project would cost 10 trillion won ($9.1 billion) for investment to build nickel mining facilities, processing, smelting, and turning the metal into battery electrode and battery cell over the next five years. The report said that LG Energy Solutions would work on battery cell manufacturing, costing about 2 trillion won in investment. 
LG Energy Solutions refuse to elaborate on its investment in Indonesia on Friday, saying many details are in discussion. 
Indonesia has set a goal to ban the sales of internal combustion engine cars by 2040, setting a similar deadline to South Korea, Singapore, and China. The goal was part of a global movement to wean the transportation sector off fossil fuel to reduce greenhouse gas emissions. Norway is among the most ambitious country by requiring all cars to be electric by 2025. Ireland, Denmark, the United Kingdom, Germany, Israel, and India aimed to achieve the goal in 2030 while the United States 2035.
Apart from the environmental goal, Indonesia saw the electric car and electric battery industry as a strategic sector to accelerate its recovery post-pandemic. The President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo administration was adamant about using Indonesia's enormous nickel reserve as leverage to attract foreign investment and transform Indonesia into a key global battery supplier.
"This policy is expected to be one of the government's strategic steps in economic recovery amid the pandemic, as well as an effort to improve the quality of life in a pollution-free environment," the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said in a separate occasion. 









IK-CEPA Paves the Way for Indonesia-South Korea's $9.1b Battery Project


Indonesia's and South Korea's $9.1 billion electric car battery project has gotten a boost after the two countries signed a trade deal.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Central Bank Governor. 2021 outlook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

There will be resufle (changing ministers) that will be announced Today, 6 new ministers are likely to come base on the gossip around the palace, including to replace 2 ministers that were recently got caught by Indonesia Anti Corruption body (KPK) and currently under custody.






Indonesian people reaction after hearing the news.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

OK six new ministers have been announced by Jokowi. So far I am satisfied.

Maybe only happen in Indonesia democracy that President main rival in the Election have both become his ministers as Sandiaga Uno follows Prabowo Subianto to be his ministers. I think Sandi present is positive in any cabinet meeting.

Prabowo and Sandiaga Uno


----------



## Indos

Sri Mulyani, Finance Minister explanation about the state of our economy


----------



## Indos

* Cargill Announces $100m Fresh Investment in East Java Sweetener Factory *​ BY :RIDHO SYUKRA 

NOVEMBER 27, 2020 






This 2017 file photo shows two men examine corns at an exhibition field in East Java. (B1 Photo/Mohammad Defrizal) 

​*Jakarta*. American food and giant Cargill has invested $100 million in its Indonesian subsidiary Sorini Agro Asia Corporindo to expand a sweetener factory in Pandaan, East Java, the company said on Friday.

Cargill will build a corn wet mill factory and a starch dryer to meet growing customer demand for starch, sweeteners, and animal feed ingredients. The company aims to start the new factory's operation in 2022, Franck Monmont, the managing director of Cargill Starches, Sweeteners, and Texturizers (CSST) Asia, said in the statement.

Cargill's factory facility in Pandaan began operations in 1983 and currently imports starches like tapioca and corn and converts them into sweeteners, such as glucose, sorbitol, and maltodextrin.

With this expansion, Cargill will be able to continue producing existing sweetener products and add new products such as corn starch, corn gluten meal, corn gluten feed, and corn germ, the company said. Cargill supplies various customers from the East Java plant, including the candy, dairy, ready-to-cook, personal care products, and animal feed industries.

Monmont said the company's latest expansion also came in line with the government's efforts to attract more foreign direct investment (FDI) to Indonesia. According to data from the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), only 3 percent of the FDI enters the agricultural sector.

In the last five years, Cargill has invested $800 million in Indonesia, providing jobs for 20,000 employees in 60 locations throughout the archipelago.









Cargill Announces $100m Fresh Investment in East Java Sweetener Factory


Cargill will build a corn wet mill factory and a starch dryer in Pandaan, East Java to meet growing customer demand for sweeteners.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Government increases cigarrete tax (excise) about 12.5 %. Cigarret tax (excise) in 2020 gives around 14 billion USD to government budget. This policy will be effective in 2021 and will increase the retail cigarret price around 35 % from current price. Indonesia produces a lot of cigarrete and also the raw material (tobacco and clove). This is only special tax (excise), there is also corporate tax and VAT tax that should be paid by companies.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia has become 15 largest economy in the world in 2020 outpacing Mexico. AlhamduliLLAH. 2021-2035 period data is a forecast by CEBR and released just several days ago.











Our Services | Centre for Economics and Business Research


Economics is the tool we use to open the can....then we focus on the heart of the matter. Cebr provides business solutions, using economics as a means to an end. Based on detailed and robust forecasts and analysis, we help clients: Take informed decisions; Establish themselves as ‘thought...




cebr.com


----------



## Indos

This is CEBR report in Desember 2020 specifically about Indonesia


----------



## Indos

@Logam42 @Bungaterakhir we need your contribution on this thread


----------



## Cliftonite

PwC and Bloomberg predictions put Indonesia as the 5th largest global economy by 2050 @Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Cliftonite said:


> PwC and Bloomberg predictions put Indonesia as the 5th largest global economy by 2050 @Indos



2050 is too long. 2035 IMO is the maximum in term of forecasting period.

There are some changes that happen recently that could affect the growth as well like Omnibus Law and RCEP. It is interesting to see what will happen in the next 5 years because of that two factors.

My region is getting more competitive but I am still confident my country can still compete with the rest nations in RCEP region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Indos said:


> 2050 is too long. 2035 IMO is the maximum in term of forecasting period.
> 
> There are some changes that happen recently that could affect the growth as well like Omnibus Law and RCEP. It is interesting to see what will happen in the next 5 years because of that two factors.
> 
> My region is getting more competitive but I am still confident my country can still compete with the rest nations in RCEP region.


In my opinion, Indonesia should develop new manufacturing cities in Borneo and Sumatra as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Indonesias GDP has crossed $1 trillion yet or not ?


----------



## Indos

aziqbal said:


> Indonesias GDP has crossed $1 trillion yet or not ?



Yep it has since 2017.


Cliftonite said:


> In my opinion, Indonesia should develop new manufacturing cities in Borneo and Sumatra as well.



Sumatra has already had some. It is the other potential after Java due to the location which is next to Mallacca Strait. Borneo will be focused for agricultural industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Indos said:


> Sumatra has already had some. It is the other potential after Java due to the location which is next to Mallacca Strait. Borneo will be focused for agricultural industry.


An alternative to Singapore on the Malacca strait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Locally made COVID-19 detector approved by Health Ministry *​
News Desk 

The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Sun, December 27, 2020 / 07:11 pm







GeNose, a COVID-19 detector developed by a Gadjah Mada University (UGM) research team. (Kompas.com/Yustinus Wijaya Kusuma)


The Health Ministry has approved a locally made COVID-19 detector called GeNose for distribution. The device was developed by Gadjah Mada University (UGM) and was funded by the State Intelligence Agency (BIN) and the Research and Technology Ministry’s National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN).

GeNose research team head Kuwat Triyatno said the device was approved for distribution on Thursday. “Alhamdulillah [thank God], with support from various parties, GeNose has received approval for distribution, which is a recognition by the regulator, the Health Ministry,” Kuwat said in a statement on Saturday, as quoted by kompas.id.

The COVID-19 detector was developed several months ago. GeNose detects possible COVID-19 infections through human breath. The machine, which uses artificial intelligence, produces results within a few minutes. Kuwat said that having received the ministry’s approval, his team would immediately distribute the first 100 GeNose machines, the first batch of a larger production effort funded by BIN and BRIN.

The 100 machines are set to be distributed to hospitals, airports and train stations, among other places. Read also: Govt, UGM to distribute 11,000 free local test kits to clamp down on COVID-19 The research team also plans to distribute some of the machines to the National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB). GeNose is not yet available for personal purchase.

Kuwat said he hoped the machine would help the government address COVID-19, especially as it only took three minutes, including taking the breath sample, to get a result. “Having the 100 units, we’re hoping to conduct 120 tests per unit, which equals 12,000 people being tested in one day. “The estimated 120 tests per unit is based on an average of three minutes in process for each test, including taking the breath sample.

Therefore, in one hour, we hope we can test 20 people, and if it is used effectively, each kit can be utilized up to six hours per day,” said Kuwat. Prior to receiving the ministry’s approval, GeNose had undergone a test that used 600 samples from the Yogyakarta Police’s Bhayangkara Hospital and a COVID-19 emergency hospital in Bambanglipuro, Yogyakarta, kompas.com reported on Saturday. The test found that the device was 97 percent accurate. A GeNose machine is expected to be priced at Rp 40 million. A test will likely cost Rp 25,000 per person. (nkn)









Locally made COVID-19 detector approved by Health Ministry


GeNose detects possible COVID-19 infections through human breath. The machine, which uses artificial intelligence, produces results within a few minutes.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Krakatau Steel (KRAS) Completed Steel Pipe Project from Australia*

KRAS completed the project with HMAS Coonawarra, the Australian Navy base located in the Northern Territory of Darwin City.

Newswire - Bisnis.com24 December 2020 | 13:32 WIB




Employees of PT Krakatau Steel Tbk. completed manufacturing of steel pipes at a factory in Cilegon, Banten. Business

*Bisnis.com* , JAKARTA - The state-owned company PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk, through a subsidiary engaged in steel pipe manufacturing and anti-corrosion coating application services, PT KHI Pipe Industries (KHI) has successfully completed an order for McConnell Dowell Constructors' HMAS Coonwara project ( Aust) Pty Ltd, Australia.

"Towards the close of 2020, we have successfully completed the steel pipe order with special specifications from the HMAS Coonwara Australia project," said Director of PT KHI Pipe Industries Utomo Nugroho, quoted from Antara, Thursday (24/12/2020). HMAS Coonawarra is an Australian Navy base located in the Northern Territory of Darwin City.

Utomo explained that the company had successfully completed the work with the special specifications of BS EN 10219 S355JO, namely the thickness and dimensions that were at the maximum engine capacity limit.

This project, with a total value of US $ 3.8 million (nearly Rp. 54 billion), explained Nugroho, was successfully completed on time since its initial delivery in November 2020.

"This is an achievement for us even though KHI is in a difficult position due to the COVID-19 pandemic. In our prognosis at the end of the year we can still book a positive profit of nearly US $ 7.7 million or an increase of 129 percent," said Utomo.

Then, the company's Earning Before Interest, Taxes, Depreciation And Amortization (EBITDA) increased by 152 percent and its EBITDA margin increased significantly by more than 151 percent from the same period last year. This performance improvement is supported by the existence of a cost efficiency program on each line so that the "tolling cost" is reduced by up to 23 percent.

Utomo said this achievement could not be separated from good teamwork and communication, as well as support from Krakatau Steel as the parent company.

"2020 is a tough year for the company, but we will continue to do our best and consolidate both internally and externally, especially PT Krakatau Steel ," said Utomo.

Furthermore, Utomo hopes that KHI can continue to grow and develop into a steel pipe manufacturer that is integrated and calculated in the region.

"Several strategies that have been and will be carried out in the future include product downstreaming programs, increasing engine capacity, and expanding marketing channels through cooperation with strategic partners," said Utomo.









Krakatau Steel (KRAS) Rampungkan Proyek Pipa Baja dari Australia


KRAS menyelesaikan proyek dengan HMAS Coonawarra, pangkalan Angkatan Laut Australia yang terletak di di Kota Darwin Wilayah Utara.




market.bisnis.com


----------



## Indos

*PLN secures $500m ‘green loan’ for hydro, geothermal plants *​
Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta / Wed, December 30, 2020 / 12:56 pm





Indonesia's oldest geothermal power plant (PLTP), the Kamojang plant in West Java.(PLN/PLN)


State-owned electricity giant PLN has secured a US$500 million “green loan” with a guarantee from the World Bank’s Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency (MIGA) to keep seven renewable energy projects alive during the pandemic. 

The electricity distribution monopoly wrote in a statement on Monday that MIGA would guarantee 95 percent of the loan for five years through its first Non-Honoring of Financial Obligation by State-Owned Enterprise (NHFO-SOE) guarantee scheme. 

The money comes from a consortium of international lenders including the United States’ JPMorgan, Singapore’s Oversea-Chinese Banking Corporation (OCBC), Germany’s KfW IPEX-Bank and Japan’s Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation (SMBC).









PLN secures $500m ‘green loan’ for hydro, geothermal plants


The loan provides working capital for PLN to buy electricity from seven existing renewable energy projects.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian people welcome nation wide vaccination program that will be free of charge for all Indonesian.


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

Susi Pudjianti and her daughter interview. Many parts of conversation are conducted in English so I post it in this international forum. She is one of the popular leaders in Indonesia and I think her present will be needed in 2024 election despite I dont see her become either President or Vice President candidate. She was part of Jokowi minister in his first term. She is an entrepreneur.






Full English


----------



## Indos

Potential President candidate for 2024 election is Ridwan Kamil in my opinion, he is West Java province governor, a very importance province in Indonesia after Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

Another potential 2024 President/Vice President candidate and he also has a lot of money and become the Prabowo-Sandi Presidential campaign main financial backing in 2019.


----------



## Indos

Anies Baswedan is another potential Presidential candidate in 2024 coming from Islamist faction. He is Jakarta Governor, the most important province in Indonesia since it is a capital city. For information, in 2024 Presidential Election, Jokowi cannot participate since he is now already in his final term based on our constitution.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, explained about Indonesia economic strategy and birocracy reform during her present in Singapore Summit Even. It was in 2017 but I think this interview will give more understanding about Indonesia economic strategy right from the Financial minister mouth herself.


----------



## Indos

Human Capital Investment in Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Technology News
December 15, 20202:07 PM
Updated 20 days ago

*Indonesia says China's CATL plans to invest $5 billion in lithium battery plant*


By Reuters Staff

JAKARTA (Reuters) - China’s Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL) plans to invest $5 billion in a lithium battery plant in Indonesia, Indonesia’s deputy minister at the coordinating ministry of maritime and investment affairs said on Tuesday.

The lithium battery plant will start production in 2024, deputy minister, Septian Hario Seto, told a virtual briefing.

“The target is that they (CATL) will invest around $5 billion... and the first production of batteries can be done in 2024,” Septian said.

Advertisement

He said CATL has signed an agreement with Indonesian state miner PT Aneka Tambang requiring CATL to ensure 60% of nickel be processed into batteries in Indonesia.

“We don’t want them to get our nickel but then process it abroad,” he said.

CATL did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Indonesia aims to start processing its rich supplies of nickel laterite ore for use in lithium batteries as part of a bid to eventually become a global hub for producing and exporting electric vehicles (EVs).

Indonesia’s Investment Coordinating Board said in June that LG Chem was considering a $9.8 billion investment in an electric vehicle battery factory integrated with a smelter.

Last week, the Indonesian government said U.S. automaker Tesla will send a delegation to Indonesia next month to discuss potential investment in a supply chain for its electric vehicles.


Reporting by Bernadette Christina Munthe; Writing by Fathin Ungku; Editing by Ed Davies










Indonesia says China's CATL plans to invest $5 billion in lithium battery plant


China's Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL) plans to invest $5 billion in a lithium battery plant in Indonesia, Indonesia's deputy minister at the coordinating ministry of maritime and investment affairs said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesia has become 15 largest economy in the world in 2020 outpacing Mexico. AlhamduliLLAH. 2021-2035 period data is a forecast by CEBR and released just several days ago.
> 
> View attachment 700279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Services | Centre for Economics and Business Research
> 
> 
> Economics is the tool we use to open the can....then we focus on the heart of the matter. Cebr provides business solutions, using economics as a means to an end. Based on detailed and robust forecasts and analysis, we help clients: Take informed decisions; Establish themselves as ‘thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebr.com













Vietnam to become world’s 19th largest economy by 2035: CEBR







m.hanoitimes.vn


----------



## Indos

The Food and Drug Supervisory Agency (BPOM) officially gave permission for the emergency use of the Covid-19 vaccine, from China Sinovac under the name CoronaVac in Indonesia. This was conveyed directly by the Head of BPOM Penny Kusumastuti Lukito on Monday (11/01/2021)







------------------------------------------------------------------

Interim data from a late-stage human test of CoronaVac showed it is 65.3% effective, Indonesia’s food and drugs authority BPOM said - lower than figures in Brazil and Turkey which have yet to launch mass vaccinations.

BPOM head Penny K. Lukito said the results met the requirements of the World Health Organization’s minimum efficacy of 50%.

“Let’s support the COVID-19 vaccination program, because the success of COVID-19 handling belongs to us as a nation,” she said.









Indonesia approves China's Sinovac vaccine as infections surge


Indonesia gave Sinovac Biotech's COVID-19 vaccine its first emergency use approval outside China on Monday as the world's fourth most populous country launches nationwide inoculations to stem surging infections and deaths.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah the vaccine has adequate efficacy and has been approved by our Food and Drug Authority Agency (BPOM). So now it is ready to be distributed and hopefully can end the pandemic in Indonesia with the help of Allah SWT.


----------



## Indos

Third delivery of Sinovac vaccine has been arrived in Jakarta. The third arrivals contain 15 million Sinovac vaccines raw material. The third vaccine arrival is in the form of raw material that later will be transformed into vaccine by state owned pharmacy company, Biofarma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*UPDATE 1-China to import more Indonesian products to balanced trade*

By Agustinus Beo Da Costa, Stanley Widianto
3 Min Read

(Recasts with China’s senior diplomat comments, quotes, context)

JAKARTA, Jan 13 (Reuters) - China would import more Indonesian products and increase investment in Southeast Asia’s largest economy, a top Chinese diplomat said on Wednesday, as Jakarta urged Beijing to remove barriers to make trade between the two countries more balanced.

“We look forward to expanding imports from Indonesia and the Chinese investments in Indonesia so that we could bring about more healthy and balanced growth of trade between our two countries,” visiting State Councillor Wang Yi said in a joint statement with Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi.

China is Indonesia’s biggest trade partner and an important source of investment, but the large trade deficit with China has often been a source of concern in Indonesia.

Advertisement

The deficit shrunk considerably between January to November 2020, falling to $7 billion from $15.4 billion in the same period in 2019, as Indonesia’s demand for imported products plunged amid a coronavirus epidemic and its first recession in 22 years.

Indonesian minister Retno urged China to remove trade barriers for the country’s top products, such as palm oil, fisheries, fruits and bird’s nest, as a way to address the trade imbalance.

“Efforts should be made to pursue an improving and more balanced trade,” she said.

Retno said Indonesia also agreed to a Chinese study over the Lambakan dam project in East Kalimantan. The dam is one of Indonesia’s main projects to control floods and is worth around $400 million, according to local media reports.









China to import more Indonesian products to balanced trade


China would import more Indonesian products and increase investment in Southeast Asia's largest economy, a top Chinese diplomat said on Wednesday, as Jakarta urged Beijing to remove barriers to make trade between the two countries more balanced.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Medical staff have started to get vaccinated


----------



## Indos

*Sixteen companies relocate to Indonesia amid global downturn *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 
The Jakarta Post 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta / Fri, January 22, 2021 / 01:09 pm









Sixteen companies have relocated to Indonesia from mainland China, Taiwan, Japan, South Korea and the United States despite the overall global downturn in investment due to the COVID-19 pandemic last year, an official has said. Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) head Bahlil Lahadalia said Thursday that the companies had either started construction or production last year. 

The investment was estimated to reach US$7.15 billion and create around 68,600 jobs. “Back in 2018 and 2019, when the trade war between China and the US broke out, not a single company was relocating [to Indonesia],” Bahlil said in a virtual discussion held by media outlet Kompas. “In 2020, regardless of the COVID-19 pandemic, we managed to get at least 16 companies." In 2019, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said he was upset because none of the 33 companies relocating from C...









Sixteen companies relocate to Indonesia amid global downturn


The investment of 16 firms setting up production sites in Indonesia last year is estimated at US$7.15 billion and expected to create around 68,600 jobs.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Palm oil prices may hit nine-year high in turbulent 2021


Malaysia’s benchmark palm oil contract kicked off the year at near decade-high levels of 3,800 ringgit (US$940.13) due to a supply crunch in global edible oils.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Jokowi get second vaccine shot


----------



## Indos

*Throughout 2020, Krakatau Steel (KRAS) reduces operating costs by 41%*

Monday, January 25, 2021 / 18:27 WIB






ILLUSTRATION. Workers complete the hot rolling mill process at the steel mill of PT Krakatau Steel Tbk, Cilegon, Banten. KONTAN / Fransiskus Simbolon

Reporter: *Ridwan Nanda Mulyana* | Editor: *Herlina Kartika Dewi

KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. *PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk ( KRAS ) claims the efficiency program it has been running since the transformation and restructuring at the end of 2018 has had a significant impact on reducing operating costs.

In 2020, the issuer coded as KRAS on the Indonesia Stock Exchange said that it had reduced operating costs by 41% to US $ 200.8 million, compared to 2019 which amounted to US $ 337.4 million.

Krakatau Steel Corporate Secretary Pria Utama said that the achievement of the reduction in operating costs consisted of several components, including a reduction in energy costs, a reduction in utility costs, a reduction in consumable costs, a reduction in spare parts costs, and a reduction in other operating costs.

"For efforts to optimize supply chains and maintain production reliability in 2020, Krakatau Steel is able to reduce energy costs by 47% to US $ 20.5 million in 2020 from the previous US $ 38 million in 2019," Pria said in a written statement. , Monday (25/1).

He added that the reduction in the cost of consumables and spare parts for each provides a reduction in costs with quite high savings. That is 59% for the reduction of consumable costs to US $ 16 million in 2020 from the previous US $ 40.6 million in 2019.


Meanwhile, the decrease in spare parts costs reached 56% from US $ 11 million in 2019 to US $ 4.5 million in 2020. In addition, the reduction in utility costs also reached 27% from US $ 53.5 million in 2019 to US $ 39.2 million in 2020.

“This cost reduction is an extraordinary achievement made by Krakatau Steel. We are committed to transforming and improving our performance to make it stronger in the national and regional steel markets, "continued Pria.

He continued, Krakatau Steel also carried out organizational efficiency through the implementation of workforce optimization and negative growth strategies. In 2020, the cost of organic labor decreased by 33% to US $ 61.6 million compared to the previous year which reached US $ 92.2 million.

In addition, the cost of outsourcing labor has also decreased quite significantly, namely by 74% to US $ 9.8 million in 2020 compared to 2019 which reached US $ 38 million. The cost reduction also occurred in Wholesale Services Outsourcing by 67% to US $ 1.7 million in 2020 from US $ 5.3 million in 2019.

According to Pria, this is part of an outsourcing labor cost efficiency strategy that prioritizes the interests of increasing sales and revenue. He also ensured that KRAS would continue its efficiency initiatives. That way, the cost of goods sold will get smaller, thereby increasing the competitiveness of Krakatau Steel's steel products.

"By becoming more competitive and supported by a good marketing strategy, we are sure that we will be able to increase sales volume in 2021 which will also have an impact on better performance. In terms of performance achievements in 2020, Krakatau Steel is estimated to reap profits in the range of US $ 40. -US $ 50 million ", concluded Pria.









Sepanjang 2020, Krakatau Steel (KRAS) turunkan biaya operasi sebesar 41%


Pada tahun 2020,Krakatau Steel telah menurunkan biaya operasional sebesar 41% menjadi US$ 200,8 juta.




investasi.kontan.co.id


----------



## Indos

*Tesla to Submit Investment Proposal as Indonesia's Battery Plan Is Taking Shape *
BY :JAKARTA GLOBLE, FEBRUARY 04, 2021 



 Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan (B1 Photo) 

*Jakarta*. Indonesia has expected Tesla, the world's largest carmaker company by market capitalization, to submit a proposal about the company's plan to establish a car battery plant and energy storage system in the archipelago today, as the country's plan to dominate the electric car battery market begins to take shape.

Tesla's proposal could be one in a series of ore processing and battery investments that the government hope would make up the bulk of the country's $64 billion investment target for this year.

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said on Wednesday that preliminary discussion with Tesla had gone well despite challenges from the Covid-19 pandemic.

"We have already made six video calls... I think today or tomorrow we will receive their proposals," Luhut said in a seminar held by Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Wednesday.

"We don't know how big it is, but what we do know is that we cannot disclose too much detail to the public because the [non-disclosure agreement] has been signed," Luhut said.

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has made his intention clear to leverage Indonesia's nickel reserve, the largest globally, to establish a country's car battery manufacturing industry.

Last October, the state-owned mining holding company Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Mind ID), Aneka Tambang, and the state energy firm Pertamina and utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN) set up Indonesia Baterai, a holding company that would involve in the electric car battery supply chain and distribution.

Contemporary Amperex Technology, or CATL, a battery manufacturer from China, and South Korea's largest chemical company LG Chem have committed their investment in battery manufacturing to take in the nickel supplied by the Indonesian holding company.

Bahlil Lahadalia, the head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), said separately that LG Chem had booked a piece of land in the government-sponsored Batang Industrial Complex in Central Java.

Speculation about battery investments has fueled the rally of Indonesia's nickel producers in the past few months. State-controlled miner Aneka Tambang (Antam) saw its stock prices rose by 237 percent since last October. The share price of Antam's rival, Vale Indonesia, also jumped 63 percent over the period, trading at 31.5 percent of its earnings.

"The government wants to downstream from the battery industry in Indonesia," Septian Hario Seto, the deputy for investment and mining at the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Investment, told CNBC Indonesia.

"The supply chain of lithium batteries is quite long, nickel ore is extracted from nickel, and cobalt is made a precursor to the cathode and then mixed with anodes into cell batteries, cell batteries will be built into battery packs," Septian said.

"What we are saying to LG, CATL, and to Tesla that at least 70 percent of the nickel they obtain in Indonesia must be processed into the battery pack, not just semi-finished battery or cathode that they then export," he said.







*Freeport and Tsingshan*

Jokowi target a total of Rp 900 trillion ($64 billion) in domestic and foreign investments this year, up from Rp 826 trillion last year. Luhut said he was confident the country could easily reach the target with investments in the electric battery supply chain.

Apart from Tesla's, CATL's, and LG Cham's proposed investment, Freeport Indonesia also makes its mark in Indonesia's battery grand plan. 

Luhut said the country's largest gold miner was finalizing a $2.8 billion deal with a Chinese steelmaker Tsingshan Steel to build a copper smelter in Weda Bay, an industrial complex focusing on nickel processing in Halmahera, North Maluku.

"The agreement between Tsingshan and Freeport in Weda Bay, Halmahera, is being finalized. The deal is for a copper smelter, which produces sulfuric acid as a byproduct," Luhut said.

The minister said nickel ore smelters in Weda Bay could use the sulfuric acid in their production process.

"If all goes according to plan, in 2023, we will produce the NM811 lithium battery, which is the latest technology," he said.










Tesla to Submit Investment Proposal as Indonesia's Battery Plan Is Taking Shape


Tesla's proposal could be one in a series of ore processing and battery investments spearheading Indonesia's ambition in 2021.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

*Breaking: Indonesia’s economy shrinks 2.07 percent in 2020 *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman and Farida Susanty 

The Jakarta Post 
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Fri, February 5, 2021 / 10:38 am






Indonesia’s economy contracted 2.07 percent year-on-year (yoy) in 2020, well within the government’s expectation and the first annual contraction since 1998 Asian financial crisis, as the country continued to struggle with the persisting pandemic, while nearly all gross domestic product (GDP) components fell, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) announced on Friday. 

BPS also announced that the economy shrank 2.19 percent yoy in the fourth quarter last year, which showed slowing contraction from the year’s second and third quarter, when the GDP dropped 5.32 percent yoy and 3.49 percent yoy, respectively. 

The previous contractions led the country to its first recession in two decades. “This still shows improvement, even though it might not be what we hoped for. We still need to evaluate what’s working, what needs to be strengthened, so that economic growth ca...









Breaking: Indonesia’s economy shrinks 2.07 percent in 2020


The weak economic recovery reflects sluggish household spending amid large disbursement of government's coronavirus stimulus funds.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*State firms ink agreement to build paracetamol raw material plant*

8th January 2021 





Signing of the agreement between PT Kimia Farma and PT Kilang Pertamina Internasional on development of the pharmaceutical plant to produce paracetamol raw material in Jakarta in December 2020. ANTARA/HO-Kimia Farma

Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-run pharmaceutical firms PT Kimia Farma Tbk (Persero) and PT Kilang Pertamina Internasional (PT KPI) signed a cooperation agreement to produce raw material for paracetamol to support self-reliance in the national pharmaceutical industry.

The two state-run companies have inked a Head of Agreement (HoA) on a business cooperation scheme based on the joint study encompassing the supply of benzene as raw material, off-take plan, transaction scheme and commercial evaluation, and project development strategy.

Deputy Minister of State Enterprises Pahala Nugraha Mansury, in a statement here on Friday, lauded the cooperation to build a pharmaceutical plant to produce raw material for paracetamol, with an annual capacity of 3,800 tons.

Mansury noted that the cooperation is expected to support the domestic pharmaceutical industry's self-reliance, as currently some 95 percent of the medicine raw material was imported.

"We can learn from the COVID-19 pandemic that health is an inseparable capital to recover the national economy. However, we have to understand that until now, 95 percent of the medicine raw material was still imported," Mansury stated.

PT KPI is a sub-holding of state-run oil company PT Pertamina in the refinery and petrochemical sector.

President Director of Pertamina Nicke Widyawati remarked that under the cooperation, benzene and propylene produced from its Refinery Unit IV in Cilacap will be processed further into para aminophenol (PAF) as raw material of the pharmaceutical products, including paracetamol.

"The cooperation will boost synergy and collaboration among state-run enterprises in the areas of business, research and technology, and professional human resource development," she noted.

Support from all stakeholders is deemed necessary to create a conducive ecosystem for development of the petrochemical and pharmaceutical industry.

Director of Digital Healthcare PT Bio Farma (Persero) Solehudin Al Ayubi noted that the holding company in the pharmaceutical industry had designed the roadmap to reduce imports of raw material.

It has improved the value chain ecosystem in the healthcare industry through establishment of the medicine raw material firm PT Kimia Farma Sungwun Pharmacopia. 









State firms ink agreement to build paracetamol raw material plant - ANTARA News


State-run pharmaceutical firms PT Kimia Farma Tbk (Persero) and PT Kilang Pertamina Internasional (PT KPI) signed a cooperation agreement to produce raw ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*Tesla submits proposal to Indonesia for battery and energy storage project: report*




Credit: Tesla/YouTube
Reports have emerged that Tesla has submitted an investment proposal to Indonesia for a possible battery facility in the country. The update was shared in a statement to reporters on Friday by Septian Hario Seto, Indonesia’s deputy head for investment and mining coordination. 
Indonesia boasts one of the world’s largest nickel reserves, which happens to be a material that Tesla needs to ramp the production of its 4680 cells. Elon Musk has noted in the past that Tesla is looking to acquire as much nickel as possible and that it would grant a giant contract to any company that could provide the material, provided that the nickel is sourced sustainably.

Being the world’s largest nickel producer, Indonesia has publicly expressed its intentions to attract Tesla. Interestingly enough, Indonesia stopped nickel shipments last year in an effort to develop a full nickel supply chain within the country, starting from extraction and processing to the production of batteries. Tesla, for its part, appears to have expressed its intent to establish a presence in the country. 

“I received their proposal yesterday morning… next week we will meet them (virtually) to get an official explanation,” Septian said, adding that the proposal goes beyond just Tesla acquiring nickel from Indonesia. “If they only want to buy raw materials, we are not interested,” the official noted, according to _Reuters_. 

In his statement to the media, Septian stated that he could not provide details of Tesla’s proposal for now due to a nondisclosure agreement with the electric car maker. He did, however, mention that the focus of Indonesia and Tesla’s discussions so far has been on batteries and energy storage solutions. With this in mind, it appears that if Tesla will establish a Gigafactory in Indonesia, it would be focused on batteries and Tesla Energy products like the Powerwall and Megapack. 

Back in November, Indonesian President Joko Widodo revealed that he is sending a high-level delegation to meet with the electric car maker’s top executives. The president mentioned that the trip would partly be aimed at promoting Indonesia’s “Omnibus” Job Creation Law, an initiative that harmonizes 79 existing laws. This significantly cuts red tape and allows companies like Tesla to establish a presence in the country without much difficulties.









Tesla submits proposal to Indonesia for battery and energy storage project: report


Reports have emerged that Tesla has submitted an investment proposal to Indonesia for a possible battery facility in the country. The update was shared in a statement to reporters on Friday by Septian Hario Seto, Indonesia’s deputy head for investment and mining coordination. Indonesia boasts...




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> *Tesla submits proposal to Indonesia for battery and energy storage project: report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Tesla/YouTube
> Reports have emerged that Tesla has submitted an investment proposal to Indonesia for a possible battery facility in the country. The update was shared in a statement to reporters on Friday by Septian Hario Seto, Indonesia’s deputy head for investment and mining coordination.
> Indonesia boasts one of the world’s largest nickel reserves, which happens to be a material that Tesla needs to ramp the production of its 4680 cells. Elon Musk has noted in the past that Tesla is looking to acquire as much nickel as possible and that it would grant a giant contract to any company that could provide the material, provided that the nickel is sourced sustainably.
> 
> Being the world’s largest nickel producer, Indonesia has publicly expressed its intentions to attract Tesla. Interestingly enough, Indonesia stopped nickel shipments last year in an effort to develop a full nickel supply chain within the country, starting from extraction and processing to the production of batteries. Tesla, for its part, appears to have expressed its intent to establish a presence in the country.
> 
> “I received their proposal yesterday morning… next week we will meet them (virtually) to get an official explanation,” Septian said, adding that the proposal goes beyond just Tesla acquiring nickel from Indonesia. “If they only want to buy raw materials, we are not interested,” the official noted, according to _Reuters_.
> 
> In his statement to the media, Septian stated that he could not provide details of Tesla’s proposal for now due to a nondisclosure agreement with the electric car maker. He did, however, mention that the focus of Indonesia and Tesla’s discussions so far has been on batteries and energy storage solutions. With this in mind, it appears that if Tesla will establish a Gigafactory in Indonesia, it would be focused on batteries and Tesla Energy products like the Powerwall and Megapack.
> 
> Back in November, Indonesian President Joko Widodo revealed that he is sending a high-level delegation to meet with the electric car maker’s top executives. The president mentioned that the trip would partly be aimed at promoting Indonesia’s “Omnibus” Job Creation Law, an initiative that harmonizes 79 existing laws. This significantly cuts red tape and allows companies like Tesla to establish a presence in the country without much difficulties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla submits proposal to Indonesia for battery and energy storage project: report
> 
> 
> Reports have emerged that Tesla has submitted an investment proposal to Indonesia for a possible battery facility in the country. The update was shared in a statement to reporters on Friday by Septian Hario Seto, Indonesia’s deputy head for investment and mining coordination. Indonesia boasts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




Elon Musk comes from South Africa right ? So he may still have felt some emotional connection with Indonesia 






That white South African (Dutch by blood) pronounce kantor similar with Minang ethnic say kantor


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to double development drilling in 2021 amid recovering crude prices *​
Norman Harsono 

The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM 
Jakarta / Tue, February 9, 2021 / 01:31 pm








The Indonesian government estimates that the national oil and gas industry will drill 616 new wells this year as global crude oil prices begin recovering. The target is the highest since 2014 and a 150 percent increase from last year’s drilling activities. Brent Crude, the global price benchmark, hit US$56 per barrel on Thursday, higher than the 2020 average price of $41.69 per barrel, according to the US Energy Information Administration.

The head of the Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Task Force (SKK Migas), Dwi Soetjipto, said on Wednesday that the new development wells aimed to stall the declining output from existing oil and gas fields in the country. Development wells are drilled in areas with proven oil and gas reserves as opposed to exploration wells, which are drilled to find new reserves. The plan to drill new development wells is one of SKK Migas’ str...









Indonesia to double development drilling in 2021 amid recovering crude prices


Indonesia plans to drill new development and exploration wells this year to offset the decline rate of its mature oil and gas fields, taking advantage of recovering global crude prices.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH. Biggest national oil and gas company, PT Pertamina, is still able to get net profit of 1 billion USD in 2020 amid oil price plunge due to lower demand caused by global pandemic and stupid Saudi move. This is extraordinary achievement considering massive lost of BP and Exxon during 2020. Second biggest national oil and gas miner, PT Medco Energy, hasnt yet published its 2020 whole year financial performance.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Pertamina Nets US$1bn Profit in 2020*

Translator: *TEMPO*
Editor: *Laila Afifa*
5 February 2021 08:15 WIB






*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - State-owned energy company Pertamina booked US$1 billion net profit in 2020, the equivalent of Rp14 trillion. Pertamina's president director, Nicke Widyawati, said that profits were obtained from a number of initiatives that succeeded in restoring the company's performance.

Among those initiatives were increasing in upstream oil and gas and refinery productivity, as well as efficiency in all areas — including a 30-percent cut of operational expenditure and reprioritizing investment budget allocations.

Nicke said that throughout 2020 Pertamina came under pressure, facing three sentiments at once; low world oil prices, weak demand, and exchange rate depreciation.

But the company managed to reserve supply when energy prices were down by buying in large quantities and storing them in landed and floating storages. This strategy was quite successful and had a positive impact on Pertamina's financial performance.

"Pertamina managed to score profits and this was an extraordinary effort. So, the energy sector must make extraordinary efficiency to make adjustments," Nicke said on Thursday, February 4, 2021.

This year, the company is planning to hold IPOs for a number of subsidiaries to raise funds from the capital market. "In the third and fourth quarters we will have an IPO (initial public offering) for one of our business units," she said.









Pertamina Nets US$1bn Profit in 2020


State-owned energy company Pertamina booked US$1 billion net profit in 2020, the equivalent of Rp14 trillion.




en.tempo.co





------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meanwhile Exxon*









Exxon Mobil lost $22 billion in 2020, its worst performance in four decades.







www.nytimes.com




.

*Meanwhile BP*









BP lost $5.7 billion in 2020, its first annual loss in 10 years, as oil and gas demand slumped during the pandemic


BP reported a profit of $115 million in the last quarter of 2020, falling short of analysts' estimates.




www.businessinsider.com





*Meanwhile Shell*






Shell reports $21.7bn loss in 2020, but plans dividend raise


The 2020 loss was driven by accounting charges taken earlier in the year, but even adjusted for these Shell reported a 71% decline in full-year earnings.




www.nsenergybusiness.com





*Meanwhile Chevron

Chevron* reported a full-year *2020 loss of* $5.5 billion ($(2.96) per share - diluted), compared with earnings of $2.9 billion ($1.54 per share - diluted) in 2019. Included in *2020* were net charges for special items of $4.5 billion, compared to net charges of $8.7 billion for special items in 2019.Jan 29, 2021









Chevron Announces Fourth Quarter 2020 Results


Chevron Corporation (NYSE: CVX) today reported a loss of $665 million ($(0.33) per share - diluted) for fourth quarter 2020, compared with a loss of $6.6 billion ($(3.51) per share - diluted) in fourth quarter 2019.




www.chevron.com




.


----------



## Indos

Many misconception on Indonesia economy. Indonesia is not even top 20 oil producer anymore and since 2003 we have already become net oil importer. The reason we are still exporting crude oil is because our current oil refinery is still not yet able to absorb all crude oil we produce.


----------



## Indos

*RI to produce 14 million KL of green fuel in 2030*

NEWS - Anisatul Umah, CNBC Indonesia

10 February 2021 19:34






Photo: Pertamina Tests Green Diesel at Cilacap Refinery (Doc. Pertamina)

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - The* government is taking various steps to reduce imports of fuel oil (BBM), especially gasoline ( _gasoline_ ) by switching to more environmentally friendly energy.

Director General of New and Renewable Energy and Energy Conservation (EBTKE) of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Dadan Kusdiana said the government would continue to encourage the use of palm oil for sustainable fuel ( _biofuel_ ).

He said that green fuel production would be encouraged through processing palm oil at Pertamina's refineries, either in the form of blending _crude palm oil_ (CPO) in existing oil refineries ( _co-processing_ ) and building new units ( _stand alone_ ). processing palm oil into _green diesel_ and _green gasoline_ .


By 2030, the government estimates that the production of green fuel, both _green diesel_ and _green gasoline, will_ reach 14 million kilo liters (kl) or an increase of 65% from the current amount of 8.4 million kl.

"By 2030, _biofuels will_ increase by 50% to nearly 14 million kilo liters (kl)," he explained in the National Webinar on 'Strategies for Strengthening Palm Oil Management Policies', Wednesday (10/02/2021).

He further said that Pertamina is seeking to produce _green diesel_ and _green gasoline_ by 2022 at the Cilacap refinery. For _co-processing green diesel_ is estimated at 0.1 million kl, _green diesel_ from its own processing plant ( _stand alone_ ) of 0.2 million kl, and _green gasoline_ unit _co-processing_ around 0.1 million kl in 2022.

This number will increase in 2030 to _green diesel,_ from a separate refinery to 1.3 million kl, and a separate refinery that also produces _green gasoline_ by 2 million kl.

The biodiesel production capacity from the existing factory currently reaches 9 million kl in 2020 and will increase to 10.4 million kl in 2030.


*Read:*
Final Study, Application of Biodiesel B40 Awaits Jokowi's Instruction

" _Green diesel_ or _green gasoline_ will be encouraged , both _co-processing_ at Pertamina's existing refineries, which will be replaced by processing palm oil from previously processing petroleum, as well as separate or _stand alone_ refineries ," he said.

According to him, palm oil raw materials are not as conveyed by developed countries, such as having an impact on deforestation, the environment, peat, and humanity.

"The raw material for palm oil is not as conveyed by developed countries. We also ensure that the use is ready, do not suddenly (suddenly) so that the public is not sure. One day we will see palm oil, we will continue to ensure the quality spec is according to standards," he explained.

Previously, the President Director of PT Pertamina (Persero) Nicke Widyawati said that she would make various efforts to reduce fuel imports, especially gasoline this year. She said the bio-energy program was the key in reducing fuel imports.


*Read:*
Moeldoko: RI-Malaysia Agree to Oppose the European Anti-Palm Oil Campaign

First, through B30 which comes from palm CPO which will be increased to B40. Currently, the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources is conducting a study to increase B30 to B40.

Technically, according to her, Pertamina's refinery can produce _green diesel_ (D100) at the Dumai Refinery and will also produce another 6,000 barrels per day (bpd) at the Cilacap Refinery.

"We will also build a _green refinery_ in Plaju, so it can reduce imports. Then, to reduce imports of _gasoline_, Pertamina and Energy Ministry are testing the GME program, so _gasoline_ (gasoline) is mixed with 15% methanol and 5% ethanol," said by Nicke, Thursday (04/02/2021).









RI Bakal Produksi Bahan Bakar Hijau 14 Juta KL di 2030


Pada 2030, pemerintah memperkirakan produksi bahan bakar hijau, baik green diesel dan green gasoline mencapai 14 juta kilo liter (kl).




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH. The government program to make Kalimantan island as Indonesia future food main producer has shown some good result. 10.000 acre new agricultural land as the first phase of the program is successfully cultivated


----------



## Indos

Indonesia tourism hasnt yet become 20 largest in the world. With this fact so the negative effect from the pandemic will likely be much lower than those 20 nations. With the new Covid strain coming from South Africa that is more deathly and less effected from current vaccine, I would say tourism sector will likely show not much different this whole year with its last year performance.


----------



## Indos

PT Pertamina has received 1 VLCC that can strore 2 million barrel oil from Japan shipyard.


----------



## Indos

Moody said Indonesia economy can grow 6 % if pandemic can be controlled in the second half of 2021


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Moody said Indonesia economy can grow 6 % if pandemic can be controlled in the second half of 2021



I am pretty confident with this seeing that both PMI and middle class consumption is back on the rise already by February. Lets see if the gov can back this up with a speedier vaccination.


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> I am pretty confident with this seeing that both PMI and middle class consumption is back on the rise already by February. Lets see if the gov can back this up with a speedier vaccination.



Yup vaccination is crucial but international flight should be closed as South African strain is more dangerous and less effected on current vaccine. I suggest more relax measure on domestic flight, passenger should not need undergo PCR/rapid test as long they have declared that they dont have the symptom. Covid is not easily transmitted as long as we keep social distance and use mask. My family member has a trip with a couple with Covid but turn out she is not infected.


----------



## Indos

* Export of Indonesia up in January year on year *

_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-15 15:09:37_|_Editor: huaxia_


JAKARTA, Feb. 15 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia recorded an export value of 15.30 billion U.S. dollars in January, down by 7.48 percent compared to that in December, but up by 12.24 percent than that in January last year, according to the Indonesian Agency of Statistics on Monday.

The agency also reported that the value of non-oil and non-gas exports in January reached 14.42 billion U.S. dollars, down by 7.11 percent compared to that in December, but up by 12.49 percent than that in January last year.

The decline occurred in the exports of ore, slag, and metal ash by 257.5 million U.S. dollars or 44.39 percent, while the largest increase happened in the exports of mineral fuels by 150.5 million U.S. dollars or 8.72 percent.

Based on the non-oil and non-gas sector, exports of the processing-industry products in January increased by 11.72 percent compared to those in January last year, the export of agricultural products went up by 13.91 percent, and the export of mining products and others rose by 16.92 percent.

Indonesia's largest non-oil and non-gas export destination country in January was China, with a value of 3.05 billion U.S. dollars, followed by the United States with 1.68 billion U.S. dollars and Japan with 1.25 billion U.S. dollars.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's exports to ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) were valued at 3.05 billion U.S. dollars, and the country's export values to the European Union were recorded at 1.17 billion U.S. dollars.



Export of Indonesia up in January year on year - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia records trade surplus of 1.96 bln USD in January *

_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-15 17:26:48_|_Editor: huaxia_


JAKARTA, Feb. 15 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia recorded in January a trade surplus of 1.96 billion U.S. dollars, according to Indonesia's Agency of Statistics on Monday.

The agency's head Suhariyanto said that the surplus was obtained from the non-oil and non-gas sector of 2.63 billion U.S. dollars, while the oil and gas sector underwent a deficit of 0.67 billion U.S. dollars.

"The surplus came from the difference between exports of 15.30 billion U.S. dollars and imports of 13.34 billion U.S. dollars," Suhariyanto added.

The values of Indonesia's exports and imports in January decreased compared to those in December. The export value was recorded at 15.30 billion U.S. dollars, down by 7.48 percent compared to that in December, but up by 12.24 percent than that in January last year.

Meanwhile, the import value was recorded at 13.34 billion U.S. dollars in January, down by 7.59 percent compared to that in December, and dropped by 6.49 percent than that in January last year.



Indonesia records trade surplus of 1.96 bln USD in January - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Alhamdulillah


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia books record high trade surplus in 2020 *​
Adrian Wail Akhlas 
The Jakarta Post 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta / Fri, January 15, 2021 / 06:25 pm







Set for shipment: Multipurpose vehicles are parked at Tanjung Priok Port’s car terminal prior to being exported in this file photo.(Antara/Aditya Pradana Putra)


Indonesia booked a record trade surplus in 2020 as imports fell steeper than exports during a tumultuous year for international trade as the COVID-19 pandemic disrupted supply chains and hit global demand. The country logged a trade surplus of US$21.74 billion last year, the second-highest figure in the country’s history, as imports plunged, a signal that economists said reflected a lagging domestic economic recovery compared with its main trading partners, such as China. “The trade surplus is the highest since 2011 when it stood at $26.06 billion,” Statistics Indonesia (BPS) head Suhariyanto told a virtual press briefing on Friday.









Indonesia books record high trade surplus in 2020


The country logged a trade surplus of US$21.74 billion last year, the second-highest figure in the country’s history, as imports plunged, a signal that economists said reflected a lagging domestic economic recovery compared with its main trading partners, such as China.




www.thejakartapost.com





Alhamdulillah, this is an achievement after Indonesia posted 8.57 billion USD deficit in 2018, the worst in four decades. In 2019 we can narrow the deficit into 3.2 billion USD. I hope this is the start where Indonesia trade balance can be always positive just like in pre 2012 level. It can be said that after FTA with China takes place, Indonesia start to post trade deficits some years after that.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia state owned pharmacy, Biofarma, has produced 15 million vaccine with raw material comes from Sinovac. Under the agreement, Biofarma will produce 140 million vaccine where Sinovac is contracted to send the raw material.


----------



## Indos

People living in an Indonesian village in East Java are getting rich and buy cars in cash


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH large oil and gas reserve is found in Madura island. 


*SKK Migas: Petronas Finds Oil Reserves in Madura*
Okezone Team, Journalists _· _*Wednesday February 24, 2021 07:09 WIB



JAKARTA* - The drilling of the Hidayah-1 Exploration well carried out by *Petronas* Carigali North Madura II Ltd. in the North Madura II Working Area is bearing fruit. The drilling activity, which began on January 7, 2021, is suspected of having succeeded in discovering *oil* reserves *.*

The drilling of the Hidayah-1 well is one of the definite commitment activities of the North Madura II WK. The target of the activity is to touch the Ngimbang Carbonate Formation, with an in-place resource of 158 million barrels of oil (MMBO). In this drilling activity, the overall depth of the Hidayah-1 well is at a depth of 2,739 meters.

After 57 days of drilling activities, the Special Task Force for Upstream Oil and Gas Business Activities (SKK Migas) and Petronas Carigali North Madura II Ltd. conducted 1 interval drill steam test (DST) to determine the flow rate and reservoir data in the Ngimbang Formation and succeeded in finding hydrocarbons in the form of oil with an initial flow rate of ~ 2,100 barrels of oil per day (BOPD).

"We are currently still doing the final analysis to determine the amount of resources, but this is a very encouraging finding after most of our findings are in the form of gas," said SKK Migas Deputy Planning, Jaffee A. Suardin in a written statement, Thursday (24/2/2021 ).


Jaffee expressed his appreciation to all levels involved in the discovery of hydrocarbon potential in the working area. “Congratulations on the hard work of the entire team at SKK Migas and Petronas Carigali North Madura II Ltd. involved in drilling Hidayah-1 exploration well. This success is not only encouraging, it will also motivate upstream oil and gas people to be more enthusiastic about discovering the potential of oil and gas in various working areas in Indonesia, "said Jaffee.

This discovery, he added, will be a solid foundation for other discovery efforts as a joint effort of the government and all relevant stakeholders to jointly realize the vision of producing 1 million barrels of oil and 12 BSCFD of gas by 2030.









SKK Migas: Petronas Temukan Cadangan Minyak di Madura : Okezone Economy


Pengeboran sumur Eksplorasi Hidayah1 yang dilakukan Petronas Carigali North Madura II Ltd di Wilayah Kerja North Madura II berhasil - hot issue - okezone economy




economy.okezone.com


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> People living in an Indonesian village in East Java are getting rich and buy cars in cash



But that's bad "rich". Kinda reminds me of villagers and land owners in Riau in the 70s and 80s who suddenly got rich when Chevron bought their lands to expand their oil gathering capacity. They spent their money on cars, wedding parties, syukuran and all and puff! all the money gone in 3-5 years. Now their kids are the ones asking for employment because they think Chevron sits on their ancestral land and they feel they are entitled to any benefit created out of it.


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> But that's bad "rich". Kinda reminds me of villagers and land owners in Riau in the 70s and 80s who suddenly got rich when Chevron bought their lands to expand their oil gathering capacity. They spent their money on cars, wedding parties, syukuran and all and puff! all the money gone in 3-5 years. Now their kids are the ones asking for employment because they think Chevron sits on their ancestral land and they feel they are entitled to any benefit created out of it.



PT Pertamina has send team to give that villagers some sort of advice and maybe trainings.


----------



## Indos

*To Increase Geothermal Energy, PGE Allocates IDR 34.4 Trillion until 2026*







Photo: "PLN cooperates with PGE to work on PLTP Ulubelu Lampung and PLTP Lahendong North Sulawesi". PLN Doc.

*Jakarta, Indonesia CNBC -* PT Pertamina Geothermal Energy, a business unit of PT Pertamina (Persero) in the field of geothermal energy ( _geothermal_ ) budgeted investment of US $ 2.46 billion, or around Rp 34.4 trillion (assuming an exchange rate of Rp 14,000 per US $) to 2026 is coming.

This was conveyed by Sentot Yulianugroho, Government & Public Relations Manager of PT Pertamina Geothermal Energy to CNBC Indonesia.

Sentot said the investment budget was used to develop three Geothermal Power Plant (PLTP) projects that the company is currently working on, including PLTP Lumut Balai Unit 2 with a capacity of 55 mega watts (MW) in South Sumatra, PLTP Hululais 2 x 55. MW in Bengkulu, and PLTP Sungai Penuh 55 MW in Kerinci, Jambi.

"Until 2026, the total investment for development is US $ 2.46 billion," he told CNBC Indonesia, Thursday (25/02/2021).

Based on PGE data, until 2019 Pertamina has an installed PLTP capacity of 672 MW. Pertamina manages five geothermal areas, three geothermal development projects, and three geothermal exploration fields.


Five geothermal projects that have been operating include PLTP Kamojang Unit IV, PLTP Lahendong Unit I-VI, PLTP Ulubelu Unit I-IV, PLTP Karaha Unit I, and PLTP Lumut Balai Unit I.

Sentot said that the Lumut Balai Unit 2 project is currently in the auction process for the procurement of EPCC ( _Engineering, Procurement, Construction and Commissioning_ ) production facilities and PLTP. He also estimates that this project will only operate after the next two years.

"It is hoped that by the middle of the year the construction can start running. Normally construction usually takes 24 months," he said.


*Read:*
See, This is the Latest News on the Process of Establishing a Geothermal BUMN


Meanwhile, for the Hululais PLTP project, according to him, his party is still waiting for PLN's readiness, because later PLN will build its power plants, while PGE is preparing a steam field and production facilities to supply geothermal steam to its power plants.

As for the Sungai Penuh PLTP project, according to him, an assessment is being carried out.

Because the development of these three projects is still being carried out, according to him this year there will be no additional PLTP capacity from PGE.

"It seems there is not yet," when asked if there is an additional capacity of PLTP PGE this year.


As is known, the Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) is preparing to form a Geothermal SOE Holding. PGE is one of the companies that will join the Geothermal SOE Holding. Two other companies include PT PLN Gas & Geothermal, PLN's business unit in geothermal renewable energy, and PT Geo Dipa Energi (Persero).

Based on data from the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM), until 2020, the installed capacity of the national PLTP will reach 2,130.7 MW, there is no addition to the installed capacity in 2019.

This means, when compared to the total national installed capacity, the PLTP capacity from PGE contributes 31.5%.


*Read:*
Geothermal SOE Holding Became Formed? This said ESDM










Gencarkan Panas Bumi, PGE Anggarkan Rp 34,4 T Hingga 2026


PT Pertamina Geothermal Energy menggarkan investasi mencapai US$ 2,46 miliar atau sekitar Rp 34,4 triliun hingga 2026 mendatang.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Microsoft to establish first datacenter region in Indonesia as part of Berdayakan Ekonomi Digital Indonesia initiative*​ 

Feb 25, 2021 | Indonesia News Center​ 







*Jakarta, Indonesia, 25 February 2021 –* Microsoft today announced its _Berdayakan Ekonomi Digital Indonesia _initiative, which marks a significant commitment to advancing growth and digital transformation for Indonesia, its vibrant developer and startup ecosystem, enterprises, and the public sector. As part of the plan, Microsoft will establish its first datacenter region in Indonesia to deliver trusted cloud services locally, with world-class data security, privacy, and the ability to store data in country. Microsoft also announced plans to skill an additional 3 million Indonesians to achieve its goal of empowering over 24 million Indonesians by the end of 2021, through its long-established skills programs designed to create inclusive economic opportunities in the digital era.


Today’s announcement will play a pivotal role in accelerating the country’s digital transformation, toward its vision of becoming Southeast Asia’s leading digital economy. According to research from IDC, Microsoft’s investment in Indonesia is expected to generate up to USD $6.3 billion in new revenues from the country’s ecosystem of local customers and partners. In addition, its cloud-consuming businesses are expected to contribute 60,000 jobs to the local economy, over the next four years*.


“As a leading global provider of advanced cloud solutions, Microsoft’s investment to establish local datacenters, digital skilling and collaboration with the Government of Indonesia will support local innovation, economic recovery, and digital transformation. The Ministry of Communication and Information welcomes Microsoft’s plans to establish a local datacenter region with highly secure and compliant cloud services, which will benefit local businesses, government, and individuals across all sectors. We also welcome Microsoft’s commitment to increase the capacity of Indonesian digital talent across all skill levels,” Mr. Johnny G. Plate, Minister of Communication and Information, Indonesia.


“Microsoft has a long-term commitment to Indonesia’s growth. Today’s announcement is our most significant investment in the 26 years we have been established here. I am delighted that we are helping to empower Indonesia to realize its vision to lead the region’s digital transformation. From ecommerce to agriculture, Indonesian businesses across all sectors are gaining a digital advantage with the agility, security and scale offered by Microsoft’s cloud services. With a local datacenter region, businesses will have faster access to cloud services and the ability for data to be stored in country. To ensure everyone can take advantage of the digital opportunities ahead, we will continue to support digital skilling, with a new program that will reach over 24 million Indonesians by the end of 2021,” said Jean-Philippe Courtois, Executive Vice President and President, Microsoft Global Sales, Marketing and Operations.


“We’re proud to support Indonesian businesses and governments in their move to the trusted cloud with Microsoft. Over the last 26 years, we have been empowering industries across Indonesia and preparing Indonesians with future ready skills to improve their employability. Today’s announcement validates our _Berdayakan Ekonomi Digital Indonesia _initiative, to empower every person and every organization in Indonesia to achieve more. With more than 150 employees and 7,000 partners across Indonesia’s 17,000 islands, Microsoft’s significant presence in Indonesia has actively supported the startup community and ecosystem. Leading companies such as Bukalapak, Pertamina, and The Ministry of Agriculture have benefited from Microsoft’s global scale cloud services and have expressed their commitment to using Microsoft Cloud from the new region when it is available,” said Haris Izmee, President Director for Microsoft Indonesia.


*Accelerating digital agility across Indonesia*


With the new datacenter region, Indonesia will join the world’s largest cloud infrastructure with over 60 datacenter regions announced to date. Businesses of all sizes and industries will have access to Microsoft Azure at launch, which enables anyone to invent with purpose using cloud services and capabilities that span computing, networking, databases, analytics, artificial intelligence, and Internet of Things (IoT). Microsoft delivers enterprise-grade data security and privacy. With more than 90 compliance certifications, Microsoft meets a broad range of industry and regulatory entity standards.


To support customer needs for high-availability and resiliency in their applications, the new datacenter region will feature Azure Availability Zones, which are unique physical locations equipped with independent power, network and cooling for additional tolerance to datacenter failures. The Indonesia datacenter region will also support Microsoft’s sustainability goals, including its commitment to shift to 100 percent supply of renewable energy in Microsoft datacenters by 2025.


“Our partnership with Microsoft is transforming e-commerce and operations for merchants in Indonesia. With a trusted local datacenter region, we will help our 6.5 million merchants, 7 million Bukalapak partners and more than 100 million customers achieve business resiliency in the face of the pandemic. Equally, our combined efforts in skilling merchants and our employees will empower the digital economy, improving employability, creating opportunities, and transforming lives,” said Rachmat Kaimuddin, CEO of Bukalapak.


“Pertamina and Microsoft have a strong collaboration in accelerating digital transformation and empowering Indonesia’s digital economy. I welcome Microsoft’s commitment to establish a datacenter region in Indonesia, which will enable every Indonesian business to embrace the digital economy and create disruptive innovation,” said Nicke Widyawati, President Director, Pertamina.


“We welcome Microsoft’s commitment to establish a datacenter region in Indonesia, which will give even more opportunities for joint programs in enhancing the agricultural digital ecosystem. Agriculture is one of Indonesia’s critical industries where with the support of real-time, data driven innovation through sensors on the field connected with the cloud as well as providing digital farming capability training for Young Farmers it can make an enormous positive impact on Indonesia’s economy,” said Mr. Syahrul Yasin Limpo, Minister of Agriculture of Indonesia.


*Empowering Indonesia’s workforce with future-ready skills*


As part of the _Berdayakan Ekonomi Digital Indonesia _initiative, Microsoft will empower individuals with the skills they need to succeed in a cloud and AI-enabled future, by developing talent pipelines for high-demand skills, while increasing the employability of Indonesians. A continuation of Microsoft’s commitment to skills training in Indonesia over the last 26 years, the company will work with government and industry stakeholders to skill an additional 3 million people, bringing the total to 24 million Indonesians skilled by the end of 2021. This initiative, in collaboration with four universities and the Ministry of Communications and Information, extends across backgrounds, including students and teachers, those in mid-career, home makers and people from disadvantaged communities. The skills initiative will empower Indonesians in AI, cybersecurity, and data science through a digital literacy curriculum.


_*IDC Info Snapshot, sponsored by Microsoft, The Microsoft Cloud Dividend Snapshot: Indonesia, Doc. #_ _US47443521, February 2021









Microsoft to establish first datacenter region in Indonesia as part of Berdayakan Ekonomi Digital Indonesia initiative - Indonesia News Center


Microsoft increases its investment in Indonesia’s digital economy, with plans to establish a new datacenter region and a commitment to skill over 24 million Indonesians by end of 2021 through its decades’ long skilling investment Read this story in Bahasa Indonesia at...



news.microsoft.com




_


----------



## Indos

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. (B1 Photo/Joanito de Saojoao) 

*It's Never About Tesla Car Factory: Luhut *
BY :HERMAN 

FEBRUARY 25, 2021​ 
*Jakarta*. Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Indonesian government was still in discussion with American electric car maker Tesla about its investment plan in Southeast Asia's largest economy, which never includes a plan for a car manufacturing facility.

"We never talk about car manufacturing plant," Luhut said on Thursday.

Instead, Luhut mentioned investment opportunities in sectors that would benefit from Indonesia's nickel resources.

"They actually have six [businesses]. One of them is Tesla electric car. Then there are *Starlink, launching pad, hypersonic flights, lithium battery pack, and energy storage*, which what we are talking about," he said.

"Why? Indonesia is the largest nickel ore producer in the world, so they acknowledge our potential," Luhut said.

Luhut was trying to dispel speculations that Tesla lost interest in Indonesia might the following news that the company has decided to open a manufacturing car plant in India.

"So, everyone fussed over nothing regarding the Tesla electric car in India. Also, it is planned for 2025 anyway. Will that happen? We don't know," Luhut said.

Luhut's comment lifted nickel producers' share prices on Thursday. State-controlled miner Aneka Tambang (Antam) saw its shares traded at Rp 2,950 apiece at 1:43 p.m on Thursday, up 1.38 percent from yesterday's close price.

Shares of Vale Indonesia, the Canadian mining giant's local unit, rose 0.4 percent to trade at Rp 6,325 apiece.

Indonesia's electric car battery push has driven the rally in Indonesia's nickel producer in the past three months. Antam shares rose 147 percent over the period, while Vale increased 37.5 percent.

State-Owned Enterprises Minister Erick Thohir said Indonesia was steadfast in its goal to turn the country into a global car battery supplier over the next decade.

"Apart from the Indonesian market, it has natural resources that must be maintained consistently. One of which is nickel. We don't want raw nickel to be sent abroad. It has to be processed domestically," Erick said.

Currently, several state-owned companies have joined forces to involve in the plan, including state utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara, miner holding Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum), state energy company Pertamina.

The state-owned companies established a holding company, called the Indonesia Battery Corporation, to involve in the integrated supply chain, from mining and processing to manufacturing and distribution of the batteries.

South Korea's LG Energy Solution and China's largest car battery maker Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL) have agreed to invest in Indonesia, taking part in its battery-making ecosystem.










It's Never About Tesla Car Factory: Luhut


The Indonesian government is still in discussion with American electric car maker Tesla about investment plans in the country.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH......

---------------------------------------------------------

*Medco drills new gas well offshore in South Natuna Sea *​
Norman Harsono 
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Tue, August 11, 2020 / 10:12 am





An oil and gas rig in the offshore Kepodang Field in the Muriah Block operated by Saka Energi Muriah Limited. (SKK Migas/SKK Migas.)


Publicly-listed oil and gas company PT Medco Energi Internasional has tapped into a new gas well in the aging South Natuna Sea Block B, located in the waters of the Riau archipelago.

The company, through subsidiary Medco E&P, said on Monday the new Kaci-2 gas well, located 2,359 feet below the seafloor, would produce an estimated 13 million metric standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd) of gas once full production begins. Medco did not give a date.


Medco’s new gas well will raise the block’s gas production by 7 percent after production reached 183 mmscfd as of this year’s first half, according to Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Taskforce (SKK Migas) data. The new gas well also aids the block’s transition into a gassier asset amid declining oil production, which dipped by 11 percent year-on-year to 16,286 barrels per day in 2019.

“The success of drilling Kaci-2 opens opportunities for exploring new potential,” said Medco E&P president director Ronald Gunawan in a statement. The block’s transition reflects Indonesia’s own transition into a gassier economy.

SKK Migas aims to double domestic gas production over the decade to 12,300 mmscfd by 2030, turning the country – once a global oil exporter – into a major gas exporter in Asia Pacific. SKK Migas head Dwi Soetjipto said that Medco’s new gas well was “quite strategic” as, apart from helping raise domestic gas production, it also “strengthened Indonesia’s activity in the outermost regions.

” Medco acquired the block from Japan’s Inpex Corp and the United States’ ConocoPhillips between 2016 and 2017. The acquisition included several gas infrastructures bringing the fuel into Malaysia and Singapore.

Stocks of the company, traded at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) with the code MEDC, jumped 3.8 percent on Monday as the benchmark, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI), gained 0.27 percent. The shares have lost more than 43 percent of their value so far this year.









Medco drills new gas well offshore in South Natuna Sea


The Kaci-2 gas well will produce an estimated 13 mmscfd of gas once full production begins, the company said.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

PT Medco Energy is a major energy company in Indonesia, but the CEO is now a Westerners by reading to this news below, the owner itself is Indonesian, Arifin Panigoro. The company is in second position in term of energy business in Indonesia, after giant state owned PT Pertamina.






Home


medco energy




www.medcoenergi.com







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Medco begins piping gas from offshore Meliwis field in East Java *​
Norman Harsono 
The Jakarta Post 
Jakarta / Tue, July 21, 2020 / 02:09 pm







The Bualuang oil field operated by Medco Energi Internasional in Thailand is pictured in this undated file photo. (Handout/Medco Energi Internasional)


PT Medco Energi Internasional, Indonesia’s second-biggest homegrown oil and gas company, has begun piping natural gas from the Offshore Madura Block in East Java. 

The publicly listed company piped 20 million metric standard cubic feet per day (mmscfd) of gas from the Meliwis Field in the Madura Block on July 13, Medco said in a statement on Monday. The gas will be channeled through an 11 kilometer underwater pipe to industries in East Java.

Medco CEO Roberto Lorato said the company was able to safely complete the project in four years' time “despite operational and logistical challenges due to the COVID-19 pandemic.” The company's stocks, traded at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) with the code MEDC, has increased by 2.17 percent as of 12:52 p.m. Western Indonesia Time (WIB), as the main gauge, the Jakarta Composite Index (JCI), strengthened 1.01 percent. 

Medco initially planned to begin piping the gas in June, a month earlier than realized, according to Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Taskforce (SKK Migas) records. The Meliwis Field is one of 12 upstream oil and gas projects slated to begin operations this year, most of which are gas projects, similar records show. 

Raising domestic gas production is one of the government’s many efforts to boost Indonesian exports and subsequently curb the country’s widening trade deficit, which continues to put pressure on the rupiah exchange rate.









Medco begins piping gas from offshore Meliwis field in East Java


The company piped 20 mmscfd of gas on July 13. The gas will be used by industries in East Java.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah, good decision that we are waiting for.....

Skak Mat to Vietnam Lobster farmers 

We want to grow Lobster inside the country instead, huge demand from China is a hint of how lucrative this business is, particularly after China bans Lobster from Australia....

It was banned during Susi Pujiastuti period and during short period of Prabowo as fishery minister it was allowed but then he gets caught getting the bribery and now under new Minister the ban is RE-IMPOSED.....


*Minister of KKP Trenggono Bans Export of Lobster Seeds*
NEWS - Syahrizal Sidik, CNBC Indonesia

28 February 2021 15:50







*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Wahyu Sakti Trenggono said he would ban the export of lobster or fry.

According to Trenggono, fries are Indonesia's natural wealth, so they must provide welfare for fishermen by cultivating them up to consumption levels. Thus, this can provide higher added value than selling the fry overseas.

"Certainly, I will ban the export of lobster seeds, why, because the fry, it is the wealth of this nation, the wealth of Indonesian nature, it can only be cultivated to the size of consumption, because the added value is a measure of consumption," said Minister Trenggono. , in a broadcast on the KKP's Instagram account, quoted by CNBC Indonesia, Sunday (28/2/2021).

He further said that if the government allows clear lobster seeds (BBL) to be exported abroad, then what will benefit is the export destination country that buys the fry.

"If BBL is sold, I don't know how much it costs. A rich country buys money, because he can hold it for a year, he can get figures of tens or even hundreds of percent increases," he said.

Therefore, he ensured, during his tenure, the export of fry would be stopped after the corruption case involving the former Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries was also a politician from the Gerindra Party, Edhy Prabowo. Minister of Sakti will also involve the police to prevent and oversee the export of fry.

"Now in my day, I say it's been on hold, due to that case, but I declare in front of all of you, I will definitely stop, and that we will ask the Chief of Police for help to always prevent the problem of fry, what we can do is to cultivation, "he said. 









Menteri KKP Trenggono Larang Ekspor Benih Lobster


Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono menyatakan bakal melarang ekspor benih lobster atau benur.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*In July, BUMN Battery Holding Will Be Officially Formed, This is the Name!*

NEWS - Emir Yanwardhana, CNBC Indonesia







Photo: Illustration of a battery in an electric car packed in safe components. electrec.co

04 March 2021 20:01

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - The* Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) is forming a consortium of a number of BUMNs to build an integrated battery industry from upstream to downstream which is planned to be named PT Industri Baterai Indonesia (IBI).

PT IBI is targeted to be officially formed no later than July 2021.

This was revealed by the President Commissioner of PT Mining Industri Indonesia (MIND ID), Agus Tjahajana Wirakusumah. Agus explained that the name of this holding company has been determined. However, the company's capacity and detailed plans are still being discussed.

"The name is PT Industri Baterai Indonesia (IBI) with about a quarter of each BUMN involved. The investment plan depends on our upstream capacity," he said in the program 'Zooming With Primus: Prospects for Battery Holding Formation'. which was also broadcast on the BeritaSatu YouTube channel, Thursday (4/3/2021). 

Agus explained, there are four BUMNs involved in the ownership of this BUMN battery holding with 25% share ownership each. Starting from PT Pertamina (Persero), PT Aneka Tambang Tbk (Antam), PT PLN (Persero) and PT MIND ID.

As an illustration, PT IBI is planned to be able to make electric batteries with a total power of 195 giga watts (GW) by consuming 150 thousand tons of nickel per year. But in the first stage, only 33 GW of electric battery production is set until 2030.

"The investment value if 33 GW until 2030 is around US $ 13 billion. If the capacity increases by 70% or 140 GW in the second phase, the investment value could reach US $ 17 billion. This is also investment with foreign partners," he explained.

Agus explained, will create six joint subsidiary ( _joint venture_ ) with foreign investors in the first stage. These six companies will enter into the electric battery manufacturing ecosystem, from upstream to downstream.

On the same occasion, the Special Staff of the Ministry of BUMN, Arya Sinulingga, confirmed this. When the holding is officially established, a _joint venture_ business unit will be formed in partnership with foreign companies that enter the electric battery industry. The cooperation will include the smelter refining business line to the electric battery _recycle_ process .

"For example, the _refining_ smelter is JV with Antam, the cathode is JV with Pertamina, the battery cell and battery pack can be with Pertamina and PLN," he explained.

"... That is a plan in the near future. In the near future. We are proceeding quickly so that we can build (this holding) we are already moving and we are discussing cooperation with Chinese _partners_ or others," he added.









Juli, Holding BUMN Baterai Akan Resmi Dibentuk, Ini Namanya!


Kementerian BUMN menargetkan Holding BUMN Baterai yang diberi nama PT Industri Baterai Indonesia (IBI) resmi dibentuk Juli 2021.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Whizzack

*Delayed Indonesian broadband satellite SATRIA fully funded*
by Jason Rainbow — March 3, 2021



SATRIA satellite artist rendition. Credit: Thales Alenia Space

TAMPA, Fla. — Indonesia’s government has secured financing to continue manufacturing the SATRIA broadband satellite, although its intended orbital slot remains up in the air.
Thales Alenia Space started developing the Ka-band spacecraft in September after receiving partial financing, which spokesperson Sandrine Bielecki told _SpaceNews_ covered work up until this point.
Bielecki said the program can continue uninterrupted now the project has secured about $545 million in funding, partly backed by France’s Bpifrance export-credit agency. It has been operating in “full swing” since September “with already many design milestones achieved,” a company official added.
About $431 million of SATRIA’s funding package is debt, with the rest financed through equity.
Domestic satellite operator Pasifik Satelit Nusantara (PSN), which is providing the equity element through a public-private partnership, said earlier that Bpifrance is guaranteeing loans provided by Banco Santander, HSBC and Korea Development Bank (KDB).
South Korea’s state-run KDB said it committed $126 million to the project. Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) has committed $150 million.
The financing documents were completed during a virtual ceremony held Feb. 26 in the Presidential Palace of Indonesia, attended by the country’s President Joko Widodo.
Beaming more than 150 gigabits per second over the entire Indonesian territory, SATRIA aims to narrow the digital divide by connecting around 90,000 schools and 40,000 hospitals and public buildings. It will also link regional government sites that are currently outside of satellite and terrestrial networks.
Thales Alenia Space announced in July 2019 that it had been selected as prime contractor for SATRIA but delays in financing the project meant a preliminary work agreement came more than a year later on Sep. 3, 2020.
The delay reportedly helped put SATRIA on course to miss a regulatory deadline to start services from its 146°E orbital slot by March 2022.
Indonesia’s government has asked the International Telecommunication Union, which regulates orbital slots, for a deadline extension, citing COVID-19 disruption, reported The Jakarta Post in November.
The country’s government is also considering plans to keep the slot by moving another spacecraft to 146°E in the meantime, or use another orbital filing entirely, the newspaper added, citing a government press briefing. At the time, the newspaper said the government was forecasting a delay to launch SATRIA from March 2023 to the fourth quarter of that year.
SpaceX has been lined up for SATRIA’s launch, which Thales Alenia Space told _SpaceNews_ “is planned for the first semester of 2023”.
PSN was unable to comment before this report was published.









Delayed Indonesian broadband satellite SATRIA fully funded - SpaceNews


Indonesia’s government has secured financing to continue manufacturing the SATRIA broadband satellite, although its intended orbital slot remains up in the air.




spacenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Rupiah (IDR) gets stabilized after turbulence happening in the start of Covid Pandemic in the country (March-April 2020)











Indonesia Exchange Rate against USD, 1967 – 2022 | CEIC Data


Indonesia Exchange Rate against USD averaged 15,658.727 (IDR/USD) in Nov 2022, compared with 15,417.476 IDR/USD in the previous month.




www.ceicdata.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Has an Opportunity to Boost Growth


After several years of strong growth, Indonesia’s GDP fell 2.1 percent in 2020. While large, this downturn was smaller than other countries in the Asia Pacific region, reflecting less stringent containment measures and lower dependence on highly impacted sectors like tourism.



www.imf.org


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah, February trade data still posted surplus for 2.01 billion USD


----------



## Indos

*OECD ups Indonesia's GDP growth forecast *​
The Jakarta Post 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta / Mon, March 22 2021 / 01:00 am



The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) recently upgraded its economic growth projections for Indonesia on the back of an expected rebound in consumer spending and exports. 

In its latest outlook in March, the OECD raised its gross domestic product (GDP) growth projection by 0.9 percentage points to 4.9 percent for this year and by 0.3 percentage points to 5.4 percent for 2022.

“Looking ahead, the OECD projects a return to almost 5 percent growth in 2021 with momentum building up in the coming years,” Ángel Gurría, the outgoing secretary-general of the OECD, said in a virtual presser on Thursday. 

“Now, the important factor is the global trade revival, which will help Indonesian exporters, [spending] pick up.” The upgraded outlook came after Indonesia raised its national economic recovery (PEN) budget by 20.6 ...









OECD ups Indonesia's GDP growth forecast


Economy showing signs of recovery after ‘pretty big’ contraction




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*DBS points to digital economy, EVs, infrastructure as 2021 growth drivers for Indonesia *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 
The Jakarta Post 
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Tue, March 23, 2021 / 03:28 pm





A screenshot shows the promotional poster for DBS Indonesia's "Reimagining the Future of Indonesia", a virtual discussion held on March 22, 2021 as part of its Asian Insights Conference series. (PHOTO CREDIT: www.dbs.com)(JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)

The digital economy, electric vehicles (EVs) and infrastructure are this year’s prominent sectors according to an economist at Singapore’s DBS Bank, who has made the projection based on accelerated digitalization and the government’s investment focus during the pandemic. 

DBS Economics and Macro Strategy senior vice president Radhika Rao said the recent shift in consumers to e-commerce platforms, the government’s partnership with EV manufacturers and the recently established Indonesian Investment Authority (INA) would be key economic drivers for 2021.

“Everything has now moved online, so that the digital economy has really taken off,” Rao said at the DBS Indonesia Asian Insights Conference 2021 titled "Reimagining the Future of Indonesia", held virtually on Monday. “And because of that, if you have seen product lines like c.









DBS points to digital economy, EVs, infrastructure as 2021 growth drivers for Indonesia


A DBS conference on economic insights has highlighted that the economic drivers for Indonesia in 2021 will be these three sectors, propelled by pandemic-induced shifts over the past year.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Fitch Affirms Indonesia at 'BBB'; Outlook Stable*

Mon 22 Mar, 2021 - 8:16 AM ET


Fitch Ratings - Hong Kong - 22 Mar 2021: Fitch Ratings has affirmed Indonesia's Long-Term Foreign-Currency Issuer Default Rating (IDR) at 'BBB' with a Stable Outlook.

Fitch forecasts Indonesia's GDP growth to recover gradually to 5.3% in 2021 and 6.0% in 2022, from a contraction of 2.1% in 2020 induced by the Covid-19 pandemic. The recovery is being supported by government stimulus spending and net exports, including from improved commodity prices.

We expect growth momentum to be further supported in the near term by fiscal relief measures and infrastructure spending. Growth, nonetheless, remains subject to significant downside risk from weak domestic demand, including consumption of services, as Covid-19 infections continue to spread.

The authorities started their vaccination program in January and aim to reach herd immunity by 1Q22, an optimistic target in Fitch's view. Over the medium term, we expect growth to receive a boost from implementation of the Omnibus Law on Job Creation, which aims to alleviate several long-standing barriers to investment.



https://www.fitchratings.com/research/sovereigns/fitch-affirms-indonesia-at-bbb-outlook-stable-22-03-2021


----------



## Indos

State owned Battery Holding Indonesia is officially formed. AlhamduliLLAH. Hopefully all the plans can be realized and it will be very profitable, Amen ya Rabbal Alamin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> State owned Battery Holding Indonesia is officially formed. AlhamduliLLAH. Hopefully all the plans can be realized and it will be very profitable, Amen ya Rabbal Alamin.


finally!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's manufacturing PMI hits 10 year-high in March *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 
The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Fri, April 2, 2021 / 08:30 am








Indonesia’s factory activity rose to its highest level in nearly 10 years in March as businesses felt a surge in new orders and output amid an economic recovery. Business consultancy IHS Markit wrote in a Thursday statement that Indonesia’s manufacturing Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI) stood at 53.2 in March, the highest reading since the company started the index in April 2011.

The March figure marked a rebound by 2.3 points after a slowdown in February. The second-highest PMI score Indonesia achieved was in June and July 2014. The PMI, a gauge of the sector based on a monthly survey of roughly 400 manufacturers, still stood above the 50-point threshold, which signaled a sustained improvement in business conditions since November last year. A reading below 50 suggests a contr









Indonesia's manufacturing PMI hits 10 year-high in March


Indonesia's manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) rose to a record-high at 53.2 in March, up by 2.3 points from February. The rise was driven by strong growth in new orders and output.




www.thejakartapost.com





AlhamduliLLAH


----------



## Indos

*Inflation stays low in March, but consumables prices rise nearing Ramadan *​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman 
The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Thu, April 1, 2021 / 04:30 pm







A firefighter sprays disinfectant at Kramat Jati wholesale market in East Jakarta on Monday. Authorities continue to disinfect public places, including traditional markets, to break the chain of COVID-19 transmissions.(JP/P.J.Leo)



Inflation remained low in March, mainly steadied by lower car prices, while the prices of some key consumables have started picking up nearing the country’s biggest holiday. Statistics Indonesia (BPS) reported on Thursday the annual inflation rate stood at 1.37 percent in March 2021, lower than the 2.96 percent rate in March 2020, when Indonesia confirmed its first COVID-19 case.

The March figure was also slightly lower than February’s annual inflation rate of 1.38 percent. On a monthly basis, the March inflation rate stood at 0.08 percent, lower than both the rate in February of 0.28 percent and the same month last year, 0.10 percent. “This inflation, if we examine it by expenditure group, is driven by food, beverages and tobacco, which contributed a substantial 0.1 percentage points,” BPS deputy for distribution and services statistics Setianto said in ...









Inflation stays low in March, but consumables prices rise nearing Ramadan


Indonesia's annual inflation rate in March stood at 1.37 percent and the monthly rate at 0.08 percent, both lower than the previous month and the same month last year.




www.thejakartapost.com





It is quite weird the Tobacco price increases despite higher additional tax (excise) for Cigarette this year and good weather condition for agricultural plantation since last year until now.


----------



## Indos

1500 cc-2500 cc cars get much less tax, but it is only for cars which has at minimum 70 % components made in Indonesia. Toyota will get huge boost as some of their cars produced in Indonesia has high local contents that includes engine production.





Sri Mulyani, Indonesia Finance Minister, announced the tax incentive









Resmi! Sri Mulyani Terbitkan Aturan Diskon Fortuner-Innova cs


Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani akhirnya mengeluarkan Peraturan Menteri Keuangan (PMK) Nomor 31.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to build national fish storage*​

29th Mar 2021 20:47







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi said the Indonesian government will build a national fish storage center under a solicited scheme or the government's initiative.

"Our President's direction is to carry out a solicited development, meaning that the government will begin to acquire 200 hectares of land and prepare basic infrastructure," the minister said at a press conference after a limited meeting with President Widodo in Jakarta on Monday.

The Minister of Transportation said that eastern Indonesia is rich in fish.

According to the report of the Marine and Fisheries Minister, there are many things that can be made effective so that fishing functions can be scaled up, he noted.

"From there, we see that to make a national fish storage center, it is not enough that the existing ports are developed or used, but we need one port where the port is shared with industrial areas," he pointed out.

*Related news: Pandjaitan to visit North Maluku's marine and fisheries center*

Therefore, the government has decided to carry out development under the solicited scheme, he added.

The government will thereafter conduct a cooperation auction between government and business entities (KPBU), with an investment value of approximately Rp5 trillion, he informed.

In addition, he said, there is an opportunity to develop the area over 900 hectares, of which 700 hectares would be released by the private sector.

"We also discussed that the construction period was two years, but we want to restructure the fishing count methods so that for the past two years, we can operate the two ports in Ambon," he explained. 

*Related news: US demand for North Sulawesi's frozen fish stays high*


Translated by: Rangga P, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Rahmad Nasution 









Indonesia to build national fish storage - ANTARA News


Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi said the Indonesian government will build a national fish storage center under a solicited scheme or ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Yes, COVID-19 figures in Jakarta have dropped. But the public must remain alert *​
Nina A. Loasana 
The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Jakarta / Wed, April 7, 2021 / 02:53 pm





Commuters wait to board a train at Tanah Abang Station in Jakarta after work hours on Jan. 28, 2021.(TJP/Ardila Syakriah)


Jakarta, Indonesia’s COVID-19 hotbed, has seen a steady decrease in the number of daily cases and deaths in the past nine weeks, the longest decline since the pandemic hit the capital in March last year.

Despite the good news, authorities and experts have warned the public to remain vigilant and disciplined in implementing health protocols, especially ahead of Idul Fitri holiday season in May when Jakarta expects to see increased mobility of people in and out the city.

Ronald Bessie, coordinator of volunteers for crowdsourced database KawalCOVID-19, said the number of fatalities among COVID-19 patients in Jakarta had dropped around 60 percent since early February. On Feb. 1, Jakarta recorded 70 deaths, its highest daily rate yet. But the average number of daily deaths in the past week has decreased to around 11.

Last Tuesday, Jakarta reported three deaths, the lowest since... 










Yes, COVID-19 figures in Jakarta have dropped. But the public must remain alert


Jakarta has seen a steady decrease in the number of daily cases and deaths in the past two months, the longest decline since the pandemic began.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian government take over TMII from Soeharto family foundation*






*TMII (East Jakarta)





*


----------



## Indos

*Southeast Asian Startup Earns Funding US$8.2B in 2020*








Account Suspended


----------



## Indos

*DBS Bets on Indonesia's EV Battery Push *

BY :JAKARTA GLOBE 

APRIL 01, 2021 



*Jakarta*. DBS Bank, the largest lender in Southeast Asia by market capitalization, has made a bet in Indonesia's electronic vehicle battery initiative, marking growing confidence in the country's ambition to use the industry for transforming its economy. 

The lender announced on Thursday that it has jointly led a consortium of nine banks that provide $625 million in project financing to Halmahera Persada Lygend, Indonesia’s first high-pressure acid leach (HPAL) smelter that produces nickel compounds for electric car battery manufacturing. 

Tan Su Shan, DBS's group head of institutional banking and president commissioner for the lender local arm, Bank DBS Indonesia, said the financing would forge ahead Indonesia’s electric vehicle and battery manufacturing industry.

“With Indonesia holding the largest share of the world’s nickel reserves, we’re excited to support the country’s plans to develop a global EV supply chain onshore by helping to advance companies in high growth industries like [Halmahera Persada] that are also mindful of their ESG impact,” Tan said. 

Halmahera Persada, part of the Lim family's Harita Group, was the first company in Indonesia to use the HPAL, a proven but expensive technology able to extract nickel compounds from nickel limonite, a kind of ore with a lower concentration of the metal.

The smelter has a capacity to process 8.3 million metric tons of nickel ores per year to produce 365,000 metric tons of mixed nickel-cobalt hydroxide precipitate (MHP) and its derivative products, namely nickel sulfate (246,750 tons) and cobalt sulfate (31,800 tons), according to Harita Group website. 

DBS said electric vehicle sales could go up by 42 percent to 4.4 million units this year as demand would continue to grow among environmentally conscious consumers. The trend would push demand for storage and battery metals, DBS said in the statement. 

“DBS’ strong grasp of the project, commodity markets, and battery technology, were critical in jointly leading the diverse group of banks with varying levels of familiarity with smelting and battery technologies, to ultimately deliver the customized financing solution for [Halmahera Persada],” Tan said. 

DBS has committed 50 billion Singapore dollars ($37.2 billion) to finance renewable, clean energy, and green projects by 2024, more than double the lender's earlier target of 20 billion Singapore dollars. Last year, DBS closed 9.6 billion in sustainable financing transactions, up 81 percent from the previous year.









DBS Bets on Indonesia's EV Battery Push


The lender jointly leads a consortium to provide $625 million project loan to Indonesia’s first HPAL nickel smelter




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH encouraging number and still posted quite good amount of trade surplus in March.


*Narrowest Trade Surplus in 10 Months Points to Recovering Demand *

BY :JAKARTA GLOBE 

APRIL 15, 2021 




A container ship docks at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta on Jan 15, 2020. (Antara Photo) 



*Jakarta*. Indonesia's trade surplus shrank in March from a month earlier amid robust export growth and imports of raw material and machinery picking up the pace, presenting the latest indication for its economic recovery from the Covid-19 pandemic slump.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced on Thursday that the largest economy in Southeast Asia posted a trade surplus of $1.56 billion in March, down from $1.99 billion a month earlier.

Exports rose 20 percent from February to $18.4 billion, BPS data showed. The exports were 30 percent higher than they were in the same month last year. Imports reached $16.8 billion, up 27 percent compared to February, or 26 percent from March 2020.

BPS said it was the nonoil and gas trade that contribute most to the surpluses.

Shipments of non-oil and gas merchandise increased to $17.5 billion, up 21 percent from February, or 30 percent from March 2020, contributing to the lion share of the trade surpluses, BPS said. The non-oil and gas imports rose to $14.5 billion, up 21 percent compared to February, or 25 percent compared to March 2020.

That translates to $2.94 billion of surplus in trades that exclude crude oil and gas shipments. Indonesia, however, still posted a deficit in the oil and gas trade balance, buying the commodities worth $1.37 billion more than it sold.

Still, the latest trade data remain encouraging, with imports of raw materials and machinery picking up, suggesting businesses ramping up production to fulfill rising demand.

Raw material imports rose 26 percent in March from a year earlier to $12.9 billion, while machinery imports rose 34 percent to $2.4 billion, BPS data showed.

The imports data was consistent with the IHS Markit Indonesia Manufacturing Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI), a monthly manufacturing expansion or contraction measure in March.

The country's PMI was at 53.2 in March — the highest reading since the survey began in April 2011 — increasing from 50.9 in February. Any reading above 50 means expansion.

“The Indonesian manufacturing sector ended the first quarter of the year on a high, with firms ramping up production in response to the strongest influx of new orders in the decade-long survey so far," Andrew Harker, the economics director at IHS Markit, said in a statement.

"These positive results add to hopes that the sector is on a fast upward trajectory, with the obvious caveat that the Covid-19 pandemic could hit back at any time," he said.

The three largest suppliers of non-oil and gas imports during the January-March period were China ($12 billion), Japan ($3.1 billion), and South Korea ($2.34 billion). Non-oil and gas imports from Asean countries reached $7.16 billion and from the European Union $2.41 billion during the three-month period, BPS data showed.









Narrowest Trade Surplus in 10 Months Points to Recovering Demand


Indonesia posted a trade surplus of $1.56 billion in March, down from $1.99 billion a month earlier.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Covid Infection rate has been decreasing and there are 10 million people that have already got the vaccine with 5 million of them has already get second vaccine injection.


----------



## Indos

Investment realization in Q 1 increases at 4.3 % compared the same period last year. While comparing it in monthly basis, March number is an increase of 2.3 percent compared to February number. Indonesia did lock down last year in Quarter 2 while last year Q 1 economic growth was around 2.8 percent.

AlhamduliLLAH









Top! Investasi Kuartal I-2021 Capai Rp 219 Triliun


Realisasi investasi pada kuartal I-2021 mencapai Rp 219,7 triliun. Dibandingkan tahun lalu ada kenaikan sebesar 4,3% (yoy) dan 2,3% mtm.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Sri Mulyani sets sights on 6% GDP growth by 2023 through reform*​




Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati delivers her remarks after the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) and a cooperation agreement for the Coordination of the Acceleration and Electronification of Regional Government Transactions at the Office of the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs, Jakarta, Feb. 13, 2020. The agreement aims to increase accountability in the management of state finances and minimize the potential for financial leakage in local governments. (Antara/M Risyal Hidayat)



Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman PREMIUM Jakarta ● Thu, April 29, 2021

The Finance Ministry plans to boost Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP) growth to 6 percent by 2023 through mid-term structural reform starting with next year’s state budget. 

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Thursday that the government would focus more spending next year on improving human capital, infrastructure and bureaucratic and regulatory reform, including by implementing the Jobs Creation Law. 

The government issued the Jobs Creation Law last year and issued dozens of implementing regulations earlier this year in starting to operationalize the omnibus law and spur investment. “This can support our economic growth to above 6 percent without putting pressure on the state budget, and it can even make our budget healthy again as the growth leads to a strengthened tax base,” the minister said in a virtual...









Sri Mulyani sets sights on 6% GDP growth by 2023 through reform


The Finance Minister said structural reform, in part through the Jobs Creation Law, could accelerate Indonesia's economic growth to above 6 percent by 2023 without putting additional pressure on the state budget.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

During Ramadhan, Indonesian people flock to the markets. Even in Tanah Abang Market (selling textile product), there is one moment where there are more than 100.000 people inside the market.

Local government and Police try to manage the flow of people by implementing some limitation to the access to the market and make sure people wear mask inside the market


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia posts record manufacturing PMI for 2nd month in row*






Workers make medical masks at PT Multi One Plus's factory in Gunung Putri, Bogor, West Java, on Wednesday (15/4/2020). The factory produces 250,000 masks each day.(Antara/Yulius Satria Wijaya)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, May 4, 2021


Factory activity hit another record high in April, with Indonesian businesses benefiting from easing supply chain disruptions and an uptick in global trade. 

The Indonesia manufacturing Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI), which gauges factory activity based on a monthly survey of 400 local manufacturers, increased to 54.6 in April from 53.2 in March, information provider IHS Markit said in a press release on Monday. 

A PMI above 50 indicates expansion, while a PMI below 50 indicates contraction. The latest reading marked sustained expansion over the past six months and a new high for the second consecutive month since the...









Indonesia posts record manufacturing PMI for 2nd month in row


The second consecutive rise in the country's manufacturing PMI heralds better times ahead, but companies could help things along by hiring more workers.




www.thejakartapost.com





AlhamduliLLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*PLN pledges carbon neutrality by 2050*​





PLN president director Zulkifli Zaini speaks in front of House of Representatives (DPR) Commission VII, which oversees energy, in Jakarta on Wednesday (17/6). The commission was grilling PLN about recent spikes in household power bills.(PLN/PLN)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Sat, May 8, 2021


State-owned electricity monopolist PLN has pledged to become carbon neutral by 2050 with a plan to phase out fossil fuel-fired power plants and use more renewable energy in its networks. 

PLN president director Zulkifli Zaini said the company was planning to develop new solar and wind power plants, mix biomass with coal – so-called co-firing – in existing coal plants and convert diesel-fired power plants to renewable energy-based power plants. 

“After we finish developing the 35,000 megawatts [of additional power generating capacity], we will fulfil Indonesia’s electricity needs using only renewable energy,” Zulkifli said in an online briefing on Friday. Since 2015, PLN has been building new power plants to produce a combined 35,000 MW, 60 percent of which are coal-fired. The government-ma...









PLN pledges carbon neutrality by 2050


State-owned electricity monopolist PLN has pledged to become carbon neutral by 2050 with a plan to phase out fossil fuel-fired power plants and use more renewable energy in its networks.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is preparing to handle Covid second wave. Indian Covid variant has been detected in Indonesia and government and all experts are worry about what will happen in next June, whether Indonesia is able to make the Covid 19 infection remain low as what has been happening since March or they will be a spike remains to be seen. Malaysia has been seen a surge in Covid infection and has implemented another lock down measure.

Government allow Taraweeh mass prayer in Indonesia mosques during Ramadhan so I am quite worry but the Covid infection rate during Ramadhan so far is still stable Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

State owned Mining Holding, MIND ID, will spend more than 2 billion USD in the year 2021 alone for company investment plan.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/marke...arkan-investasi-rp-29-t-di-2021-buat-apa-saja

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Miner MIND ID sets $2b annual capex with smelter focus*​





MIND ID president director Orias Petrus Moedak speaks during the company's third anniversary celebration in this undated picture.(Courtesy of MIND ID/.)


Norman Harsono
PREMIUM
Jakarta 

May 11, 2021


State-owned mining holding company MIND ID has set its capital expenditure (capex) at Rp 29 trillion (US$2.05 billion) for this year with a focus on developing an alumina smelter.

MIND ID president director Orias Petrus Moedak said on May 7 that, of the total funds, Rp 2 trillion would be used for working capital while the remaining Rp 27 trillion would go toward strategic projects in the pipeline, including metal smelters and a coal-gasification facility.

However, the largest chunk of project capex is earmarked for an alumina smelter at between $700 million and $800 million. The smelter, slated to begin operations in 2023, has a planned capacity of 1 million tons of smelter grade alumina per annum.

“That funding is around 70 percent of the [alumina] project’s total value,” said Orias during a virtual press conference.









Miner MIND ID sets $2b annual capex with smelter focus


Of the total funds, 7 percent will be used for working capital while the remaining 93 percent will go toward several mining downstreaming projects.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian people have tradition to go back to home town and meet their parents during Idul Fitri celebration, this is called mudik. This activity is banned during this Ramadhan and Idul Fitri but nevertheless around 1 million people can escape according to government estimates

This you can see how hard Indonesian police must stop them doing "mudik"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Reviving investment to accelerate economic recovery*​




Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut B. Pandjaitan (left) and Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati (right) at the launch of Batam Logistics Ecosystem (BLE) in Batam, Riau Islands on Thursday, 18 March 2021.(Courtesy of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister/-)


Dian Ayu Yustina (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, May 18, 2021



During the pandemic, the government stimulus has mostly been focused on supporting consumer spending and purchasing power. Throughout the year 2020 the government disbursed a Rp 579.8 trillion (US$40.60 billion) stimulus package to support the economy hit by the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.

The largest portion of the national economic recovery budget was in the form of social transfers, primarily aimed at supporting spending mostly by middle- to low-income consumers.

The pandemic crisis has weakened social economic indicators. The unemployment rate rose from an average of 5 percent to the current 7.07 percent. The pandemic has also caused the proportion of people living under the poverty line to increase to 10.2 percent in September 2020 compared with a historic low of 9.2 percent in September 2019. Now, with the economic situation gradually improving, we need to think o...









Reviving investment to accelerate economic recovery


Now, with the economic situation is gradually improving, we need to think of ways and policies to absorb back the laid-off workers back to employment. One of the keys to do this is by reviving the growth of investment.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia miss universe representative once again enter top 21 in the competition, free promotion for Indonesian tourism industry if the video shows Indonesian tourism sites like this from Roro Ayu Maulida video.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Latest projection coming from Fitch Rating, just being released 4 hours ago after reading and analyzing first quarter result and of course Covid latest data.

------------------------------------------------------


*What Investors Want to Know: Indonesian Sovereign and Corporate Credits in 2021*
Tue 18 May, 2021 - 7:08 AM ET

Indonesia’s economy is recovering from the shock caused by Covid-19, but the sovereign’s credit profile could still face risks in the event of a weakening of its policy framework or sustained outflows from a shift in global investor sentiment.

We forecast Indonesia's GDP growth to recover to 5.3% in 2021 and 6.0% in 2022, which will also support the recovery of corporate issuers. However, slow progress on vaccination and the continued spread of Covid-19 mean near-term growth is subject to downside risks. Lingering risks to Indonesia’s economic outlook will not necessarily pose a threat to its ‘BBB’/Stable credit rating, which we affirmed in March 2021.

We expect growth to return to relatively high rates in comparison with rating peers after the pandemic, based on our view that medium-term economic scarring for Indonesia should be modest. We view a further significant rise in the overall public debt burden over the next few years as unlikely, given Indonesia’s prudent fiscal record.

However, continued resort to monetary financing of the deficit, beyond that currently envisaged by the authorities through 2022, could be negative for the credit profile to the extent it weakens the policy framework and undermines macroeconomic stability.

From an external financing perspective, a sustained decline in reserves, resulting from capital outflows and foreign-exchange intervention, would be negative for the credit profile.

Indonesia is often hit hard during bouts of global risk aversion, given its open capital account and relative dependence on portfolio inflows to finance its current-account and budget deficits. We believe the impact of higher US rates on the credit profile over 2021-2022 will ultimately depend on the authorities’ policy response.



https://www.fitchratings.com/research/sovereigns/what-investors-want-to-know-indonesian-sovereign-corporate-credits-in-2021-18-05-2021


----------



## Indos

Until 2024 I hope government take a good effort to be very prudent in managing the economy, unnecessary foreign loan like for defense acquisition should be slashed.

I suggest Fighter jet acquisition should be delayed and we should wait for KFX/IFX program to complete its development inshaAllah. MALE UCAV acqusition also should be halted and better wait our own MALE UCAV program to complete its development in 2025 inshaAllah.

Acquisition coming from local defense industry should be prioritized and also increase R&D budget for several program that could improve our industrialization like N 245 and KFX/IFX.

New capital city construction should be halted and better the money is disbursed to pay government debt to state owned construction companies and also state owned companies like Pertamina and PLN so they can get more loan to invest new projects.

High way road program in Sumatra should be prioritized and completed in 2024. This program are essential to propel our economy by making our industry in Sumatra competitive so that we can speed up the overall economy growth while reducing our debt to equity ratio in the process.


----------



## Indos

*France’s Total exits Indonesia fuel retail market*​




French oil company Total headquarters in La Defense business district, near Paris, on Oct. 21, 2014. (AFP/Martin Bureau)


Total Oil has closed all of its gas stations in Indonesia as the French oil and gas supermajor throws in the towel in a market overwhelmingly dominated by state-owned Pertamina. 

Total Oil Indonesia marketing manager Magdalena Naibaho said on Tuesday that the Paris-based company had closed all 18 of its gas stations across Greater Jakarta and Bandung. 

“This decision is in line with Total’s global strategy to actively manage our business portfolio,” she told The Jakarta Postvia text message. Magda noted that Total would still continue its lubricant selling operations as the other component of its local downstream business. However, she declined to comment on the tight market competition. 

The decision makes Total the second oil and gas company to exit Indonesia’s fuel retail market after Malaysia’s Petronas...









France’s Total exits Indonesia fuel retail market


The decision makes Total the second oil and gas company to exit Indonesia’s fuel retail market after Malaysia’s Petronas in August 2012.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Billionaire Chaerul Tanjung’s CT Corp To Receive $916 Million Investment From Mitsui & Co*




Chaerul Tanjung (sorry I use another photo since original photo cannot be copy pasted)

May 4, 2021,

CT Corp., the Indonesian conglomerate founded by tycoon Chairul Tanjung, has secured a 100 billion yen ($916 million) investment commitment from Japanese trading house Mitsui & Co.

Mitsui & Co said its investment will be made in two tranches comprised of 67 billion yen in a convertible issue and 33 billion yen to replace the existing corporate bonds it subscribed to in November 2018. The investment will made through CT Corp.’s holding company PT CT Corpora.

The bond issue is expected to be completed by the second quarter of this current financial year, subject to mutually agreed conditions, Mitsui said in its statement.

“Mitsui aims to contribute in accelerating CT’s growth in the consumer-related industries through joint businesses which leverage Mitsui's proven business development capabilities,” the company said.

Upon completion of the subscription agreement, Mitsui will despatch key executives to CT Corp. to help develop its business and eventually become a multinational company.

CT Corp. is a leading Indonesian consumer-focused conglomerate with interests in financial services, media, lifestyle, retail, property and entertainment. Founded by Tanjung in 1987, the group’s prominent businesses include Bank Mega and Transmart Carrefour, the largest hypermarket operator in Indonesia. CT stands for the initials of Tanjung, 58, who currently has a net worth of $4.2 billion, according to the Forbes Real-Time Billionaires List.

Mitsui’s investment in CT Corp. is in line with the company’s strategy of building a new pillar of growth in Asia, among the world’s fastest-growing regions. Indonesia is the largest country in Southeast Asia with a population of 270 million and a fast growing middle-income and digitally savvy consumers, it said.









Billionaire Chairul Tanjung’s CT Corp. To Receive $916 Million Investment From Mitsui & Co


TC Corp., the Indonesian conglomerate founded by tycoon Chairul Tanjung, has secured a 100 billion yen ($916 million) investment commitment from Japanese trading house Mitsui & Co.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> ​During the pandemic, the government stimulus has mostly been focused on supporting consumer spending and purchasing power. Throughout the year 2020 the government disbursed a Rp 579.8 trillion (US$40.60 billion) stimulus package to support the economy hit by the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> The largest portion of the national economic recovery budget was in the form of social transfers, primarily aimed at supporting spending mostly by middle- to low-income consumers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviving investment to accelerate economic recovery
> 
> 
> Now, with the economic situation is gradually improving, we need to think of ways and policies to absorb back the laid-off workers back to employment. One of the keys to do this is by reviving the growth of investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com



There are still around 9 billion USD left over budged from previous year that can be used this year. The money is a transfered budget from central government into local government. The money is currently stored in local government banks (almost all Indonesian local government in provincial level has their own bank).

Government should stop transfered money to them this year and use the intended money for something more productive like for infrastructure or production facility. I think government can build KFX/IFX production facility using that money.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH good news

*Indonesia trade surplus widens to US$2.2b as exports surge 51.9% in April*
Thursday, May 20, 2021 - 16:53






Jakarta. PHOTO: AFP/Bay Ismoyo 

INDONESIA'S trade surplus widened in April to US$2.2 billion as exports surged 51.9 per cent year on year, partly due to the low base last year and outperforming economists' expectations.

This compares with the 30.5 per cent year-on-year jump in exports in March, which led to a US$1.6 billion surplus. Private sector economists had expected a 40.7 per cent expansion, according to a Bloomberg poll.

At the same time, imports grew 29.9 per cent year on year, following a 25.7 per cent rise in March.

UOB economist Enrico Tanuwidjaja noted that Indonesia's positive performance in exports and imports is due in part to China, a crucial trading partner, playing a big role in supporting both supply and demand.

"The largest increase in non-oil and gas exports for April, compared to March, was the exports of iron and steel, as China's steel production continued to expand," said Mr Tanuwidjaja.

In contrast, the largest decline was in the export of palm oil, as lockdowns in India dented demand, he said.

Although exports had strong sequential expansion, Barclays regional economist Brian Tan estimated that imports experienced a broad-based decline of 6.4 per cent month-on-month after seasonal adjustment, partly reversing the 13.4 per cent jump in March.

"The outperformance in exports and surprising weakness in imports suggest the current account deficit may not widen by as much as we expect this year," said Mr Tan.

Sung Eun Jung, an economist at Oxford Economics, believes a strong global growth recovery and rising commodity prices will buttress Indonesia's exports for the remainder of the year.

Ms Jung added that progress on coronavirus containment domestically also lays ground for a sustained recovery in domestic demand.

"However, pandemic challenges persist amid new virus variants, renewed lockdowns in neighbouring economies, and the recent slowdown in the pace of vaccination in Indonesia due to supply shortages," she said.



https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/asean-business/indonesia-trade-surplus-widens-to-us22b-as-exports-surge-519-in-april



Other related news









Indonesia books trade surplus for 12 consecutive months


Indonesia’s trade surplus was at US$2.19 billion in April, widening by 39.5 percent from March, marking a rebound from a deficit seen last year.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Idul Fitri cash withdrawals surge 61% in Greater Jakarta*​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Mon, May 24, 2021


Greater Jakarta residents withdrew trillions more rupiah over Idul Fitri this year compared to last year, as consumption started recovering from the pandemic-induced economic downturn.

Over the two-day holiday on May 13 to 14, cash withdrawals in Greater Jakarta surged 61 percent to Rp 34.8 trillion (US$2.42 billion) from Idul Fitri 2020, said Coordinating Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto, quoting data from Bank Indonesia (BI). 










Idul Fitri cash withdrawals surge 61% in Greater Jakarta


Authorities have attributed the upsurge in withdrawals over the two-day holiday to rising consumer confidence as well as the government ban on mudik (exodus).




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Until 2024 I hope government take a good effort to be very prudent in managing the economy, unnecessary foreign loan like for defense acquisition should be slashed.
> 
> I suggest Fighter jet acquisition should be delayed and we should wait for KFX/IFX program to complete its development inshaAllah. MALE UCAV acqusition also should be halted and better wait our own MALE UCAV program to complete its development in 2025 inshaAllah.
> 
> Acquisition coming from local defense industry should be prioritized and also increase R&D budget for several program that could improve our industrialization like N 245 and KFX/IFX.
> 
> New capital city construction should be halted and better the money is disbursed to pay government debt to state owned construction companies and also state owned companies like Pertamina and PLN so they can get more loan to invest new projects.
> 
> High way road program in Sumatra should be prioritized and completed in 2024. This program are essential to propel our economy by making our industry in Sumatra competitive so that we can speed up the overall economy growth while reducing our debt to equity ratio in the process.



AlhamduliLLAH good decision is made by President, Mindef and Bappenas officials, better support KFX/IFX program and MALE UCAV program and wait until mass production phase is started in 2026 inshaAllah for both program.

This is how to make the acquisition effecient and effective for both Indonesian AirForce and Indonesian economy by not buying Rafale until 2024 and wait for indigenous program instead.

*Positive effects :*

1. *Air Force*

Improve capability since KF 21/IFX is 4.5 generation fighter and upgradable to 5 generation fighters

Possible more fighters are acquired due to cheaper price of KF 21/IFX for both acquisition (65 million USD) and maintenance cost

Communality in maintenance and operation by not operate too many of fighter type thus create less complexity and also lower maintenance and operation cost since PTDI is part of the OEM.

Increase deterrence by :

Decrease dependency on foreign country in the acquisition. local Upgrade and Future Refurbished program by local industry.

2. *Indonesia local defense industry*

Improving knowledge, technology and human resource base, boosting production and Indonesian Aerospace brand name.

Giving opportunity for other related Aerospace related company like InfoGlobal, PT LEN Industry, PT Nusantara Turbin to contribute on the program and thus giving them chance to grow in fighter jet components market.

3. *Indonesian economy*

Current situation: Lower Debt to equity ratio by not adding unnecessary foreign loan. Giving the government better image in the perception of Rating agency like Fitch rating due to its prudent economic policy

After KF 21/IFX reach mass production inshaAllah: local production, possibility to grow avionics and other aerospace related industries, much cheaper than Rafale and F 15 EX.

Effective and efficient spending

Retain more foreign exchange, hence strengthen currency

4.* Indonesian brand image*

Important to boost Indonesian hightech products like aircraft, electronics, sofware, and others image in the perception of both domestic and foreign market.

5. *Geopolitics*

Developing and making 5 generation fighter will increase the global leaders perception toward Indonesia

6. *Mental Revolution*

Giving high confident to all Indonesian and improve "We can make it" mind set among Indonesian.

----------------------------------------------------------

*Threat analysis *


The situation in SCS is still relatively calm since USA is still very strong and China will not want to jeopardize its economic development by launching any military assault in the region at least until 2040.

Any way, it will be Vietnam, Philippine, and Malaysia/Brunei who will be targeted by China if that country is lead by crazy (which is not the case of current leadership). Indonesia will likely be spared by China as the dispute is not significant and happen in the edge of China nine dash claim.

We should focus on how to accelerate our local defense program and put more R&D on it. Radar acquisition IMO should also wait our two radar programs that are planned by Bappenas and PT LEN Industry (3 D radar). Getting foreign join program should also be done with the promise to make many RADAR so that TOT packet can be really significant.
-----------------------------------------------------

25 May 2021

*Indonesia's plan to procure Rafale fighters hampered by funding roadblock*

by Ridzwan Rahmat

However, a schedule of national projects that have been approved for foreign funding was obtained by _Janes_ on 21 May. It confirms that Rafale programme has not been included.

The schedule is published annually by the Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS), and it spells out national programmes for which foreign loans can be obtained for the year.

As such, given the lack of endorsement from the BAPPENAS, the bid to procure 36 Rafale fighters has not been gazetted by the Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MOF) as a defence procurement programme for the 2021 financial year.

*Full article*






Indonesia's plan to procure Rafale fighters hampered by funding roadblock


The Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MOD) has made further progress in its effort to procure 36 Rafale multirole fighter aircraft from Dassault Aviation but a formal...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*Mandiri overtakes BRI to become country's largest bank*​





Banking solutions: State-owned Bank Mandiri helps businesses face the current challenging times through online banking solutions. (Courtesy of Bank Mandiri/.)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, May 31, 2021



State-owned publicly listed Bank Mandiri has become the largest lender in Indonesia after booking double-digit asset growth, overtaking state-owned publicly listed Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI).

Assets of Bank Mandiri totaled Rp 1.58 quadrillion (US$110.56 billion) in March, up 20 percent from a year earlier, according to a press release from the lender, which is traded on the local bourse under the ticker symbol BMRI. The growth was largely a result of the consolidation of the newly-established Bank Syariah Indonesia (BSI).

“This significant asset growth is supported mainly by the successful merger of Bank Mandiri Syariah and two sharia bank subsidiaries of other state-owned banks to form Bank Syariah Indonesia and become a subsidiary of Bank Mandiri,” Bank Mandiri president director Darmawan Junaidi was quoted...









Mandiri overtakes BRI to become country's largest bank


Bank Mandiri has become the largest lender in Indonesia after incorporating the assets of Bank Syariah Indonesia.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH we have already got 75 million vaccines (not yet use) where majority are raw materials in which still needs time to be processed in our state own pharma company, PT BioFarma. Total vaccines that have already been received by Indonesia (used and new stock) is around 93 million vaccines

Indonesian own vaccine development is still underway and projected to be completed in 2022 where state owned Biofarma that will likely produce it.

In the other hand, private owned Pharmacy, Kalbe Farma, is part of vaccine development being carried out in South Korea. Late 2021 the vaccine will be tested in human and in 2022 it is projected to be ready.

So in mid 2022 insha Allah Indonesia will be self sufficient to produce its own vaccines without the need to get raw materials from China.


----------



## Whizzack

Will we become the Saudi Arabia of Nickel..?? 😁 and eventually ev batteries too... 

*Indonesia On Track To Dominate The Supply Of Nickel To Make Batteries*
Tim Treadgold
Contributor
Asia

Indonesia is on track to become the world’s nickel capital with new projects potentially lifting the country’s share of the important stainless steel and battery metal ingredient to a whopping 60% of global output later this decade.
Much of the planned investment is linked to Chinese companies keen to cement their grip on stainless steel production and to meet fast growing demand for batteries which require a range of new-energy metals such as nickel, lithium, cobalt and copper.





Nickel production at a plant in South Sulawesi, Indonesia. Photo by Hariandi Hafid/SOPA ... [+]
LIGHTROCKET VIA GETTY IMAGES
The pace of growth in the Indonesia nickel sector can best be measured by an investment bank forecast that the country could lift its share of worldwide nickel production from 28% to 60% inside the next eight years.
PROMOTED



Macquarie, an Australian-based bank, described the plans for Indonesia nickel as a flood with a series of “mega” projects under construction, announced, or in the planning stage.
The latest proposed development, from PT Huayou Nickel Cobalt (Indonesia), is for a project at Weda Bay in the Halmahera district of North Maluku which plans to invest $2.08 billion on a project producing 120,000 tons of nickel a year, plus 15,000 tons of cobalt.
*Massive And Cheap*
Macquarie described the project, which involves a number of Chinese companies, as both massive and incredibly cheap in terms of capital outlay.
“Our database of Indonesia high-pressure, acid-leach (nickel) projects for batteries now contains eight announced projects with a combined capacity of almost 450,000 tons a year of nickel and 50,000 tons of cobalt,” Macquarie said.
The new projects are in addition to projects which will expand the production of a another material rich in nickel called nickel pig iron.
“By 2028, we are projecting Indonesian (nickel) production to exceed total 2020 world production of 2.5 million tons and for Indonesia production to rise from 28% of world production to almost 60%,” Macquarie said.
*Big Win For the Indonesian Government*
For the Indonesia Government the rising tide of processed and partly processed nickel is a significant victory which has resulted from forcing mining companies to stop exporting raw ore ore and invest in value-added processing.
The first crackdown on ore exports in 2014 was relaxed in 2017 and reintroduced last year in a process which has worked by forcing investment which has dramatically expanded the value of Indonesia’s nickel exports.




Tesla, and other electric cars, have a huge appetite for nickel. Photo by Sean Gallup/Getty Images)
“Even though nickel volumes have yet to surpass the highest levels of 2013, export revenues are now more than triple those of 2013 due to the move in exports up the value chain,” Macquarie said.
The bank said the pace at which new capacity is being built is “staggering”. Its latest analysis points to installed capacity reaching 1.788 million tons of nickel a year by the end of this year compared with total production last year of 600,000 tons of metal.
But the Indonesian nickel rush could be just what the world needs as governments encourage the shift to electric vehicles with their nickel-heavy batteries.
“What we cannot emphasize enough is that the world does need this level of (Indonesian) production,” the bank said.
Macquarie expects global demand for nickel in 2030 to be two million tons above 2020 demand with more than half of the increase coming from the battery sector.










Indonesia On Track To Dominate The Supply Of Nickel To Make Batteries


Indonesia is on track to become the world’s nickel capital.




www.forbes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLILLAH


*Indonesia factory activity hits record high for 3rd month in row*​






Rifki Nurfajri (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Thu, June 3, 2021


Indonesia’s Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI) rose to a record high for the third consecutive month in May, compelling manufacturers to hire new workers for the first time since the pandemic struck the country.

Business consultancy IHS Markit wrote in a press release on Wednesday that Indonesia’s PMI reached 55.3 in May, up from 54.6 in April, the highest reading ever recorded since the company started measuring the PMI in April 2011.

The PMI gauges factory activity based on a monthly survey of 400 local manufacturers. A PMI above 50 indicates expansion, while a PMI below 50 indicates contraction. “Companies signaled robust demand and output improvements, while the first increase in employment in 15 months was also an encouraging sign,” said IHS Markit economics associate director Jingyi Pan.









Indonesia factory activity hits record high for 3rd month in row


Indonesia’s Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI) rose to a record high for the third consecutive month in May, compelling manufacturers to hire new workers for the first time since the pandemic struck the country.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

This Moody analyst lack of data before making any analyst 









Indonesia won’t reach herd immunity until 2023: Moody’s


Moody's Analytics says that Indonesia, along with four other countries in the Asia-Pacific, could fall far behind in its bid to achieve "herd resilience", with serious repercussions for economic recovery.




www.thejakartapost.com





While in June this is the data









New vaccine arrival boosts govt readiness for 1 million vaccinations per day


National COVID-19 task force spokeswoman Siti Nadia Tarmizi has expressed optimism that the government will be ready to push for a vaccination rate of 1 million per day following the arrival of 8 million doses of bulk vaccine in the 14th batch from Sinovac Biotech Ltd on Monday.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*US agriculture giant Cargill to build US$200mil palm oil refinery in Indonesia*




INDONESIA
Saturday, 05 Jun 2021
8:17 PM MYT





SINGAPORE, June 4 (Reuters): US agribusiness giant Cargill Inc said it is building a US$200 million palm oil refinery in the Indonesian province of Lampung, which the company expects to be completed late next year.

The new refinery is part of a push by Cargill to fully oversee its palm oil supply chain "from plantation to customer" in order to meet North American and European demand for more sustainable palm oil, the company said.


"This project is a key step for Cargill to increase the availability of sustainably sourced and produced edible oil ingredients for our customers," Robert Aspell, president of Cargill Asia Pacific, said in the statement issued to the media.

"This fully integrated supply chain offers our customers assurance that stringent production requirements and the highest product quality are achieved," he said.


The construction of the refinery has started and is slated to be completed late 2022, the statement said.

Indonesia is the world's top producer of palm oil, which is used in a wide range of consumer products from food to cosmetics, but the versatile edible oil has faced a backlash particularly in some western markets over issues ranging from labour rights to forest clearance.

The palm oil industry has also been linked to forest fires in Indonesia, where in 2019 at least 1.6 million hectares of forest and other land were burned and losses were estimated at $5.2 billion as a choking haze blanketed the region. - Reuters









US agriculture giant Cargill to build US$200mil palm oil refinery in Indonesia


US agribusiness giant Cargill Inc said it is building a US$200 million palm oil refinery in the Indonesian province of Lampung, which the company expects to be completed late next year.




www.thestar.com.my

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Prabowo and all political parties that support his stupid and reckles plan are actually the enemy of Indonesia now. I hope PAN and Democrat Parties that opposes that stupid plan get better result in 2024 Parliament election.

Indonesia needs to focus on economy, infrastructure, industrialization, and R&D program in order to win in these critical period (2021-2024) as not only to hopefully bring economy back to normal but also to make solid foundation before we compete in RCEP region (FTA ASEAN-China-Japan-South Korea-Australia-New Zealan).

-------------------------------------------

*Credit risk remains high in Indonesia despite recovery: S&P*​







Mark Lempp (The Jakarta Post) Jakarta ● Wed, June 9, 2021

The general recovery of business activity in Indonesia has done little so far to reduce credit risks at companies under financial pressure, according to S&P Global Ratings.

In a report published on Tuesday, the credit rating agency warns that “weakening liquidity and reduced access to funding means the outlook remains negative for entities rated 'B' and below.”

In S&P’s grading scale, B refers to entities that can meet current financial commitments as long as business, financial or economic conditions do not worsen.

The overall economy is on the mend, according S&P, with gross domestic product (GDP) growth of 4.5 percent in 2021 projected to take output “roughly back to its pre-COVID full-year […] level” by the end of the year. That said, public finances are expected to take much longer to heal.

The New York-based firm says “it will be challenging for the [Indonesian] government to reduce its deficit to below 3 percent of GDP by 2023 as planned” and expects the government debt level to “hover at around 40 percent of GDP” at least until 2023. That compares to around 30 percent before the pandemic began.

Read also: COVID-19 resurgence poses risk to economy

S&P maintains a negative outlook on Indonesia’s sovereign rating, which it says reflects “continued downside pressure on Indonesia's external, fiscal, and debt settings due to the COVID-19 pandemic.” This, in turn, means a downside rating risk also continues for the banking sector and state-owned enterprises.

Nevertheless, S&P sees 2021 as “a year of recovery for Indonesian banks” but says the recovery will be very gradual because of the “significant levels of restructured loans […] at about 18 percent (of total loans) in 2020, compared with about 5 percent pre-COVID-19.”

The government has been pushing banks to restructure loans as borrowers reel from economic downturn. The Financial Services Authority (OJK) reported in late February that the amount of restructured loans was Rp 987.48 trillion (US$69.2 million) as of Feb. 8 and involved 101 banks.

Read also: Pandemic loan restructuring scheme inches toward $70.5 billion

S&P expects that “preemptive provisioning on these weak loans is likely to constrain [banks’] profitability" going forward, albeit less than last year.









Credit risk remains high in Indonesia despite recovery: S&P


While the overall economy is on the mend, downside risks remain for Indonesian credit as recovery in the banking sector is weighed down by a high level of restructured loans, says S&P Global Ratings.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

There are many works needed to be done and we have to come back on our previous prudent economic policy and control our debt to equity ratio responsibly. What has been stated by our Finance Minister about decreasing budget deficit into below 3 % of GDP in 2023 and limit the debt to GDP ratio at 44 % in 2024 is already a right policy to make.

Current debt to GDP ratio has already been at 40 percent and it will increase a little bit in 2021 and 2022 as way to boost the economy during this difficult time but in more reasonable and responsible way.

We need to have nominal GDP at 1.5 trillion USD in 2024 to have good enough budget that can finance our defense spending in more sustainable way while keep increasing local defense products sophistication through R&D and also securing their future market by our commitment to buy local defense products as much as we can.

Having experience in getting embargoes from both USSR and US/British should make us understand the importance to have strong local defense industry to achieve independency some day.

-----------------------------------

*Indonesia records trade balance surplus for 13 consecutive months in May *

_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-06-15 21:00:17_|_Editor: huaxia_


JAKARTA, June 15 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia recorded a trade balance surplus of 2.36 billion U.S. dollars in May, a positive achievement for 13 consecutive months, according to the country's Central Agency of Statistics on Tuesday.

Indonesia has obtained the trade balance surplus since May 2020 when the country logged a surplus of 2.09 billion dollars while with a deficit of 0.37 billion dollars in the previous month.

The agency's head Kecuk Suhariyanto said the surplus in May came from the difference between the export value of 16.595 billion dollars and the import value of 14.234 billion dollars.

Indonesia's trade balance in May 2021 reached a surplus with the United States of 1.08 billion dollars, the Philippines 0.54 billion dollars, and Malaysia 0.44 billion dollars, but had a deficit with China of 0.51 billion dollars, Australia 0.33 billion dollars, and South Korea 0.19 billion dollars.

From January to May 2021, the accumulated surplus was recorded at 10.17 billion dollars, higher than that in the same period of last year, which only stood at 4.18 billion dollars. Enditem



Indonesia records trade balance surplus for 13 consecutive months in May - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Indos

Jakarta has started mass vaccination for young people (18 years old until 50 years old) while previously it focused on front line civil servants, old people, medical personnel, and also state owned companies workers.

Private sectors are also doing their part by using non subsidize vaccine to vaccinates their workers.

The target is to get 7.5 million people vaccinated in Jakarta (10 million population) by the end of August.

Second dose will be done 3 months from now and mostly Jakarta will use Astrazenika until August, so basically Jakartan will mostly get Astrazenika than Sinovac

For Jakartan that hasnt got their vaccination program by their RW, they can register online by themselves, here how to do it


----------



## Indos

This is why Jokowi trust his economic team more than others. They are inline with Made in Indonesia campaign and also responsible. We can compare to recent Prabowo plan to buy huge imported foreign defense equipment with Jokowi economic team policy

Health Ministry is an Economist, he is former state owned Mandiri bank CEO and previously working as Vice Minister of SOE ministry


-----------------------------------------------


*Health Ministry to cut health equipment imports this year*
​




Workers finish making face masks at PT Multi One Plus, Gunung Putri, Bogor regency, West Java, on April 15, 2020.(Antara/Yulius Satria Wijaya)


Rifki Nurfajri (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Thu, June 17, 2021

The Health Ministry plans to swap this year Rp 6.5 trillion (US$449.5 million) worth of imported health equipment with locally made versions in steering government spending to favor Indonesian manufacturers.

Health Minister Budi Gunadi Sadikin said in a press conference on Tuesday that the funds would be used to purchase 5,462 medical items that included syringes, hospital beds, alcohol swabs and oxygen masks, among other equipment.


With the swap, the ministry would raise the amount of locally made medical equipment purchases this year from 1,686 items to 7,148 items, or 17 percent of the total planned purchases.

"With the purchase of the 5,462 pieces of medical equipment, we can bring the money to the local producers," said Budi. The swap marks another government strategy to revive the country’s manufacturing sector, which contr...









Health Ministry to cut health equipment imports this year


The Health Ministry plans to swap this year Rp 6.5 trillion (US$449.5 million) worth of imported health equipment with locally made versions in steering government spending to favor Indonesian manufacturers.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Whizzack

About time!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indonesia, home to giant gold mine, wants its own bullion bank*

WED, JUN 23, 2021 - 8:55 AM
[JAKARTA] Indonesia, home to one of the world's largest gold mines, plans to set up a bullion bank to spur trading of the precious metal domestically.
The government is consulting with parties including the central bank and the mining industry, with a plan to start operating the bank in 2024, Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi said.
"Our exports have gone to transit countries because they have better gold trading systems, either in the form of bullion banks or better bourses than ours," Mr Lutfi said in an interview on Monday. "As a gold producing country why would we sell it to transit countries?"
Indonesia is South-east Asia's biggest gold producer, with the Grasberg mine in Papua holding one of the world's largest reserves.

The push to create a bullion bank is part of resource-rich Indonesia's broader effort to climb up the commodities value chain. That drive has included forcing copper and nickel miners to invest in domestic refining, allowing the country to profit from higher-value products rather than just raw materials exports.

Bullion banks are involved in activities including clearing, hedging, trading and vaulting of gold and precious metals.
Global banks which engage in bullion banking include JPMorgan Chase & Co. and HSBC Holdings, with most being members of the London Bullion Market Association.
Having an onshore bullion bank would cut the need to import gold products after they're certified overseas, help develop the local industry by providing financing opportunities, and let the central bank use gold instruments to manage stability, said Iskandar Simorangkir, deputy for macroeconomics and finance policy coordination at the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs.
Indonesia currently exports much of its gold to countries such as Singapore and Australia, which are hubs for trading rather than consumption, Mr Lutfi said. The government is in talks with gold-buying countries, including members of Gulf Cooperation Council, to set up trade deals to compete with those "transit countries", he added.
BLOOMBERG




https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/energy-commodities/indonesia-home-to-giant-gold-mine-wants-its-own-bullion-bank

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> About time!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Indonesia, home to giant gold mine, wants its own bullion bank*
> 
> WED, JUN 23, 2021 - 8:55 AM
> [JAKARTA] Indonesia, home to one of the world's largest gold mines, plans to set up a bullion bank to spur trading of the precious metal domestically.
> The government is consulting with parties including the central bank and the mining industry, with a plan to start operating the bank in 2024, Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi said.
> "Our exports have gone to transit countries because they have better gold trading systems, either in the form of bullion banks or better bourses than ours," Mr Lutfi said in an interview on Monday. "As a gold producing country why would we sell it to transit countries?"
> Indonesia is South-east Asia's biggest gold producer, with the Grasberg mine in Papua holding one of the world's largest reserves.
> 
> The push to create a bullion bank is part of resource-rich Indonesia's broader effort to climb up the commodities value chain. That drive has included forcing copper and nickel miners to invest in domestic refining, allowing the country to profit from higher-value products rather than just raw materials exports.
> 
> Bullion banks are involved in activities including clearing, hedging, trading and vaulting of gold and precious metals.
> Global banks which engage in bullion banking include JPMorgan Chase & Co. and HSBC Holdings, with most being members of the London Bullion Market Association.
> Having an onshore bullion bank would cut the need to import gold products after they're certified overseas, help develop the local industry by providing financing opportunities, and let the central bank use gold instruments to manage stability, said Iskandar Simorangkir, deputy for macroeconomics and finance policy coordination at the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs.
> Indonesia currently exports much of its gold to countries such as Singapore and Australia, which are hubs for trading rather than consumption, Mr Lutfi said. The government is in talks with gold-buying countries, including members of Gulf Cooperation Council, to set up trade deals to compete with those "transit countries", he added.
> BLOOMBERG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/energy-commodities/indonesia-home-to-giant-gold-mine-wants-its-own-bullion-bank



Nice, particularly after state own PT Inalum (100 % stake own by Indonesia government) own 51 % of PT Freeport Indonesia 






Second largest gold and chopper Miner in Indonesia, PT Newmont Nusa Tenggara has also been acquired by Medco, a national company owned by Arifin Panigoro family

Medco has 82 % stake on PT Newmont Nusa Tenggara since 2016


----------



## Indos

*Another fresh news that is also related to Gold*


*State miner Antam digs deeper into gold products market*​




Hello Kitty minted gold bars are among Antam’s innovations to enter the international market.(Antam's Instagram/File)



Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Wed, June 23, 2021 

State-owned diversified miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) has delved into smaller gold bar and gold jewelry production to expand the market reach of its best-selling metal. 

Antam said in a statement on Tuesday that the new products included 0.1 and 0.25 gram gold bars, which were lighter than the current smallest gold bar at 0.5 gram, as well as gold bracelets, wedding rings, pendants and necklaces. 

"This initiative provides an opportunity for everyone in Indonesia to start investing in fine gold. Beforehand, gold investment was only attainable for the middle-upper communities,” said Antam operations and business transformation director Risono. 

The publicly listed miner has been getting deeper into the gold products market ever since the government commenced a nickel ore export ban in January 2020. Such ores used to be one of the company’s b...









State miner Antam digs deeper into gold products market


Antam has launched smaller gold bars aimed at lower-income households and gold jewelry aimed at middle-upper income households.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*BPK raises concern about govt's ability to service debt*​






Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Wed, June 23, 2021 

The Supreme Audit Agency (BPK) has warned the government over a potential decline in its ability to service its increasing debt, after it hiked state spending in 2020 to finance economic stimulus measures as part of the national pandemic response. 

BPK chairman Agung Firman Sampurna said that interest payments on national debt relative to government revenue stood at 19.06 percent last year, much higher than the 7 percent to 10 percent recommended by the International Monetary Fund (IMF).









BPK raises concern about govt's ability to service debt


The BPK has expressed concern over the national debt, noting that the country's interest payments amounted to 19.06 percent of state revenue last year, far exceeding the IMF's recommended 7 to 10 percent.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH
> 
> There are many works needed to be done and we have to come back on our previous prudent economic policy and control our debt to equity ratio responsibly. What has been stated by our Finance Minister about decreasing budget deficit into below 3 % of GDP in 2023 and limit the debt to GDP ratio at 44 % in 2024 is already a right policy to make.
> 
> Current debt to GDP ratio has already been at 40 percent and it will increase a little bit in 2021 and 2022 as way to boost the economy during this difficult time but in more reasonable and responsible way.
> 
> We need to have nominal GDP at 1.5 trillion USD in 2024 to have good enough budget that can finance our defense spending in more sustainable way while keep increasing local defense products sophistication through R&D and also securing their future market by our commitment to buy local defense products as much as we can.
> 
> Having experience in getting embargoes from both USSR and US/British should make us understand the importance to have strong local defense industry to achieve independency some day.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> *Indonesia records trade balance surplus for 13 consecutive months in May *
> 
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-06-15 21:00:17_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, June 15 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia recorded a trade balance surplus of 2.36 billion U.S. dollars in May, a positive achievement for 13 consecutive months, according to the country's Central Agency of Statistics on Tuesday.
> 
> Indonesia has obtained the trade balance surplus since May 2020 when the country logged a surplus of 2.09 billion dollars while with a deficit of 0.37 billion dollars in the previous month.
> 
> The agency's head Kecuk Suhariyanto said the surplus in May came from the difference between the export value of 16.595 billion dollars and the import value of 14.234 billion dollars.
> 
> Indonesia's trade balance in May 2021 reached a surplus with the United States of 1.08 billion dollars, the Philippines 0.54 billion dollars, and Malaysia 0.44 billion dollars, but had a deficit with China of 0.51 billion dollars, Australia 0.33 billion dollars, and South Korea 0.19 billion dollars.
> 
> From January to May 2021, the accumulated surplus was recorded at 10.17 billion dollars, higher than that in the same period of last year, which only stood at 4.18 billion dollars. Enditem
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia records trade balance surplus for 13 consecutive months in May - Xinhua | English.news.cn




*Debt expected to rise until at least 2022*​




The Finance Ministry building.(Courtesy of Finance Ministry/-)



Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, July 5, 2021 

The government expects public debt to keep rising for at least the next two years as the country tries to recover from the pandemic-induced economic slump, a Finance Ministry official has said. 

Finance Ministry debt securities director Deni Ridwan said the increasing debt was necessary to finance the country’s billion-dollar health and economic recovery programs as state revenue lagged during the recession.

“One thing is certain, the projection for this year to the next suggests the debt burden will keep increasing in line with the amount of state spending needed for national economic recovery programs,” Deni said on July 1, as reported by Kontan. 

The pandemic has forced the government to borrow more, causing the ratio of public d...









Debt expected to rise until at least 2022


Indonesian government expects debt to keep rising until at least next year. Analysts say it may take longer to level off.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*Indonesia to Build Electric Vehicle Battery Plant, Production Starting in 2023*
July 8, 2021Posted byASEAN BriefingWritten byAyman Falak MedinaReading Time:3 minutes



Indonesia is set to build its first electric vehicle (EV) battery plant and aims to begin production by 2023.
The project is being initiated by Indonesia Battery Corp (IBC) — a holding company consisting of four state-owned enterprises, namely MIND ID, PT Pertamina, PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara, and PT Aneka Tambang Tbk — and a consortium led by South Korea’s LG Group in what will be an initial investment worth US$1.2 billion.
However, the total investment for the IBC-LG project is estimated to reach US$9.8 billion and employ 1,000 workers.
The Kota Deltamas industrial area in Bekasi, West Java province, has been chosen as the facility site, being only two hours from Jakarta by road, and will span some 33 hectares. The facility is expected to have a capacity of 10 Gigawatt hours (GWh) (one gigawatt equals 1 billion watts of electric power), with the batteries manufactured there slated to be used in Hyundai electric vehicles.
Furthermore, a Chinese consortium, which includes China’s Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL), will invest US$5 billion in a lithium battery plant in Indonesia, with production starting in 2024; both CATL and LG supply the batteries for Tesla’s made-in-China models.
Indonesia wants to increase production to reach a battery capacity of 140 GWh by 2030 from which 50 GWh will be allocated for export. The remainder will be used for Indonesia’s domestic electric vehicle industry — mainly for motorbikes rather than cars.
With Indonesia looking to boost investment in its EV battery sector to US$33 billion by 2033, the country presents ample opportunities for foreign EV manufacturers.
*Why should electric vehicle and battery producers move to Indonesia?*
*Abundant natural resources*
A key material in the production of electric vehicle batteries is nickel, and Indonesia has one of the world’s largest reserves for these commodities.
Indonesia accounted for roughly 30 percent of the world’s nickel production and is home to 22 percent of the world’s known nickel reserves, ahead of Australia and Brazil, with some 21 million tons. Indonesia produced 760,000 tons of nickel in 2020.
Another key component in electric vehicle batteries is copper, and Indonesia’s Grasberg mine has the second-largest reserve of copper in the world as well as the world’s largest reserve of gold.
*Indonesia wants to take a central position in the EV supply chain*
Indonesia wants to move up the EV supply chain from mining the ore to refining it, to manufacturing the batteries and eventually manufacturing the vehicles. And since the country controls the raw input, it is finding that it has a lot of leverage.
A decade ago, Indonesian nickel exports reached 64 million tons in 2013, but the following year, outgoing President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono banned the exports of the commodity, with the goal of developing the downstream industry by forcing nickel companies to build smelters and refine the ore in Indonesia. The ban was only implemented in January 2020 and the government also announced a ban on unprocessed copper concentrate and bauxite by 2023.
Demand for nickel has continued to increase, thanks to EV batteries, and Indonesia saw over US$6 billion in foreign investments for the construction of nickel smelters and other downstream processing activities.
Furthermore, Indonesia is also focusing on developing two nickel-based battery blends, consisting of nickel-cobalt-manganese and lithium-cobalt-nickel-aluminum, which are considered two of the most popular blends used in EV lithium-ion batteries.
*Available incentives*
In 2019, Indonesia’s government introduced a variety of incentives for EV manufacturers, transport companies, as well as consumers. This includes import tariff reductions for machinery and materials used for EV production, and tax holiday incentives for up to 10 years for EV manufacturers that make at least 5 trillion rupiah (US$346 million) in investments in the country.
*Divestment of shares still required for foreign investors*
Mining activities are not included in Indonesia’s latest Positive Investment List and are technically open to 100 percent foreign ownership.
However, foreign investors must be aware of Government Regulation No. 23 of 2020 and Law No. 4 of 2009 (amended), which states that foreign-owned mining companies must gradually divest at least 51 percent of their shares to Indonesian shareholders, by the 10th year of commencing commercial production.
Most notably, this rule was implemented by Freeport-McMoran (FCX), the owner of PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI), which operates the Grasberg mine in Papua province; the mine is home to the world’s largest gold reserve.
PTFI was previously 90.64 percent owned by FCX, but in 2018, the Indonesian government took control of 51.23 percent of the company in exchange for the extension of Freeport’s mining operation permit. 










Indonesia to Build Electric Vehicle Battery Plant, Production Starting in 2023


Indonesia will build its first electric vehicle battery plant and aims to begin production by 2023, in a project estimated to be valued at US$9.8 billion.



www.aseanbriefing.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

​*Bukalapak Woos Seller-Partners for Its Gigantic IPO *

BY :GRACE N. CHANDRA, LONA OLAVIA 

JULY 10, 2021 






This undated photo shows a woman who uses Bukalapak's platform to complete a transaction at a convenience store in Jakarta. (B1 Photo) 

*Jakarta*. Indonesian e-commerce giant Bukalapak has set its sight on millions of seller-partners to participate in the company's $1.5 billion initial public offerings, the largest in the country in a decade.

Bukalapak held a public expose inviting sellers, partners, and the public to become a shareholder preceding the company’s initial public offering on Friday.

The company sought to raise Rp 21.9 trillion ($1.5 billion), offering up to 19.3 billion new shares, or 25 percent of the company's enlarged capital, at Rp 750 to Rp 850 apiece. That would be the largest IPO in more than a decade since Adaro Energy raised Rp 12.2 trillion in 2008. 

This debut is set to become a milestone in the Indonesian business sphere, as Bukalapak, founded over a decade ago, will be Indonesia’s first tech unicorn to tap into the country’s stock market.

Rachmat Kaimuddin, Bukalapak's chief executive officer, said the company encouraged 8 million independent sellers on its platform to take part in the offering. 
“We invite our sellers and partners who have been struggling with Bukalapak to be part of the Bukalapak IPO," Rachmat said. 

He said the IPO marked an important milestone for the company's journey to empower urban and rural communities around Indonesia. 

The company plans to use two-third of the proceeds from the share, offering the company's working capital while investing the rest in its subsidiaries, including Buka Mitra Indonesia and Buka Usaha Indonesia, which focus on digitizing the street stalls across Indonesia. 

“We hope that this IPO can increase our working capital so that we can focus and accelerate all our plans,” Rachmat said. 

Bukalapak planned to continue to expand its user audience by focusing on branching out into more rural areas.

The company's data showed 70 percent of online transactions occur in Tier-1 cities — Jakarta, Surabaya, Medan, Semarang — which account for 10 percent of the Indonesian population. Tapping into the remaining 90 percent of the population was said to be a big goal for them going forward, Rachmat said. 

*SME Focused*
Bukalapak revenue grew 26 percent to Rp 1.35 trillion last year from Rp 1.08 trillion a year earlier, showing its business model resilience amid the pandemic.

Rachmat attributed the performance to the company business model that focuses on empowering the small-, medium-sized (SME) enterprises. Naming themselves as an “All-Commerce” platform, Bukalapak plans to bridge offline consumers to online consumption, leading to a fairer economy for all.

"This new opportunity not only helps the community to be able to withstand the economic impacts arising from pandemic but also creates a positive socio-economic impact for the community," he said.

Bukalapak helped 4 million small businesses open shops last year, he said. Many of these SMEs are family-owned stalls. For every 50-100 homes, a person or a family opened a shop in their home and sold basic fast-moving consumer goods (FMCG) such as water, soap, coffee, instant noodles, etc. Rachmat said. 

Bukalapak helped this business by linking them with manufacturers or major suppliers and providing them with a digital accounting platform, enabling them to access banks loan should they decide to expand their business. Bukalapak digital platform also allowed this small business to sell digital products, ranging from phone credits to airplane tickets. 

In addition, Bukalapak's disciplined approach to business has also resulted in a lower burn rate on its capital. The company's loss narrowed to Rp 1.35 trillion last year from Rp 2.79 trillion a year earlier. 

Bukalapak's financial report showed the company spent Rp 1.52 trillion for sales and marketing and Rp 1.49 trillion on general and administrative expenses in 2020, compared to Rp 2.32 trillion and Rp 1.27 trillion, respectively, in 2019. 









Bukalapak Woos Seller-Partners for Its Gigantic IPO


The Indonesian e-commerce giant seeks to raise $1.5 billion from an IPO later this month, the country's largest in a decade.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, talked about green economy transition

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Palm oil exports reach decade high: Gapki*​







Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
● Thu, July 15, 2021

The value of Indonesian palm oil product exports reached a decade high in May as commodity prices rose in line with the economic recovery seen in numerous developed and emerging economies. The average price of crude palm oil (CPO) on the Rotterdam market in terms of cost, insurance and freight (CIF) similarly reached a decade high at US$1,241 per ton. 

At around $3 billion, palm oil products accounted for 18.5 percent of Indonesia’s total exports in May. “The rise in exports was also supported by the 12 percent increase in volumes to 2.95 million tons [in May] from April,” the Indonesian Palm Oil Association (Gapki) reported in a press release published on Wednesday. The biggest monthly increase in volume was seen in products derived from palm kernel oil (PKO), followed by derivative CPO products. Meanwhile, shipments of both CP...









Palm oil exports reach decade high: Gapki


Higher prices and volumes pushed Indonesian palm oil exports to around US$3 billion in May, which accounted for almost one fifth of the country’s total exports.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia AlhamduliLLAH still posted 1. 32 billion USD surplus in trade for June 2021. Import raises 60 % from previous year.









Impor RI Naik 60,12%, Neraca Dagang Masih Surplus US$ 1,32 M


BPS mengumumkan neraca perdagangan Indonesia membukukan surplus pada Juni 2021. Ini karena ekspor masih lebih tinggi ketimbang impor.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





10 biggest Indonesia exports in June 2021

1. Animal/vegetable fats and oils with a value of US$ 1.8 billion
2. Iron and steel with a value of US$ 1.9 billion
3. Machinery and electrical equipment US$1 billion
4. Vehicles and parts thereof US$ 734.6 million
5. Various chemical products US$ 498.7 million
6. Footwear US$491 million
7. Metals starting, jewelry/gems US$ 519 million
8. Metal ore, slag and ash US$ 574.6 million
9. Paper, cardboard and articles thereof US$ 337.3 million
10. Pulp from wood US$ 248.8 million.









Besi Hingga Tekstil, Barang Ini Paling Banyak Diekspor RI!


Ekspor Indonesia pada Juni 2021, berdasarkan laporan Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) sebesar US$ 18,55 miliar.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Freeport Indonesia-Tsingshan talks for copper smelter fail*
Japan's Chiyoda wins estimated $2.7 bn project in East Java





Freeport Indonesia's Grasberg copper and gold mine complex. ©Reuters 

ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writerJuly 16, 2021 20:17 JST


JAKARTA -- The local unit in Indonesia of U.S. mining giant Freeport-McMoRan said on Friday that talks with China's Tsingshan Holding Group about joint development of a major copper smelting plant in the Southeast Asian country have failed.

"[Freeport] could not reach a deal with Tsingshan to build the smelter," Riza Pratama, Freeport Indonesia's vice president for corporate communications, told Nikkei Asia, referring to a project the Chinese company had proposed in North Maluku Province.

Pratama declined to explain what went wrong following months of negotiations overseen by Mind ID, an Indonesian state-owned mining holding company that has the controlling stake in Freeport Indonesia.

Instead, Chiyoda International, a Japanese engineering and construction company with extensive experience in Indonesia, won a contract to design and build the smelting plant in another location -- Gresik on the island of Java, East Java Province -- for an estimated 300 billion yen, or about $2.7 billion.

Mind ID President Orias Petrus Moedak said in May that Tsingshan had approached the government with a "cheaper" proposal that he characterized as "interesting in terms of cash flow." But he also said the Indonesian side needed to check if it would indeed end up costing less.

Reuters reported that Tsingshan had called for building what would have been its first copper smelting plant in Weda Bay on the island of Halmahera in North Maluku, closer to Freeport Indonesia's operations in Grasberg, Papua Province on the island of New Guinea.

The Chinese stainless steel producer is separately building nickel and aluminum smelting plants in Indonesia, and could not immediately be reached for comment.

Freeport on Thursday announced that Chiyoda International won the engineering, procurement and construction contract to build the copper smelter within the Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate in Gresik. The Gresik smelter was the original plan before Tsingshan came with its alternative.

The new plant will be able to process 1.7 million tons of copper concentrate annually, adding to the 300,000 ton capacity of Freeport's existing copper smelter nearby. That is operated by Smelting, which is majority owned by Japan's Mitsubishi Materials.

Under the government's push to develop Indonesia's mining industry downstream, Freeport has been obliged to expand its smelting capacity to retain its export licenses.

Moedak had said a decision over the new plant needed to be finalized in May to ensure Freeport was able to meet the government's completion deadline at the end of 2023.

"We will do our best to make sure that the project will be completed on time," Chiyoda International Indonesia director Naoto Tachibana said in a press statement.

Freeport said that while the COVID-19 pandemic contributed to delays in the contract signing, preparations had been proceeding at the Gresik site, including site clearance and procurement of construction materials. The company said it is seeking 40,000 vaccine doses for construction workers to ensure no further delays.

"The contract signing reaffirms [our] commitment to build the smelter, in line with the divestment agreement in 2018," Freeport Indonesia President Tony Wenas said, referring to the acquisition of a majority stake in Freeport's local operations by Mind ID -- or Inalum as it was called at the time -- under the government's resource nationalism push.

Freeport said the contract with Chiyoda includes construction of a precious metals refinery in the same industrial park. Freeport operates one of the world's largest copper and gold mines in Grasberg.

Copper prices hit a record high in May, before falling back in recent weeks. Among the reasons is surging demand from the electric vehicle industry and renewable energy producers around the world. High quality copper is a key component in electric cars as it is used in motors, batteries and cables.









Freeport Indonesia-Tsingshan talks for copper smelter fail


Japan's Chiyoda wins estimated $2.7 bn project in East Java




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## Indos

A man recharges an electric car at a Perusahaan Listrik Negara's (PLN) recharging facility in Tangerang, Banten, on July 1, 2020. (Antara Photo/Muhammad Iqbal)

*Indonesia's Battery Giant Needs $15.3b in Investments*

BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
JULY 15, 2021


*Jakarta*. Industri Baterai Indonesia, an electric vehicle battery subsidiary of state-owned largest miners, has estimated that it would need $15.3 billion in total investment to develop an integrated electric vehicle battery, the company top executive said on Wednesday.

Toto Nugroho, the president director of Industri Baterai Indonesia, said the investment would cover processes from the mining of the battery raw materials, smelting/ refining, battery chemicals manufacturing, battery cells manufacturing, all the way to the recycling of used batteries.

"We need an investment of $15 billion, which is a challenge in itself. There is a timeline of around 3-4 years," Toto said in a session discussing the environmentally friendly automotive industry at the 2021 Investor Daily Summit on Wednesday.

According to a company's presentation, Industri Baterai Indonesia would need $160 million in investment to mine limonite and saprolite, metallic ores that rich in nickel, the main ingredient for lithium-ion batteries.

Next, the company would need to invest in smelting facilities, including rotary kiln electric furnace (RKEF) technology and another using high-pressure acid leaching (HPAL) technology, to process the ores. Industri Baterai Indonesia would need $1.3 billion in investment for each smelting facility.

The battery precursor materials and cathode would need $1.8 billion and $3.8 billion in investment, respectively, while the production of the battery cell itself may need an upfront cost of $6.73 billion. For battery recycling, Industri Baterai Indonesia sought to put in $30 million upfront capital.

Industri Baterai Indonesia’s presentation also mentions an energy storage system (ESS) with an investment of $40 million. This ESS stores energy generated by renewables such as solar panels.

"We are working with two big global players, LG Energy Solution from South Korea and CATL from China," said Toto.

He said the company expected the integrated production line could produce battery cells with a total capacity of up to 140 gigawatt-hour (GWh) per year.

Industri Baterai Indonesia has four shareholders with 25 percent each, namely the state-owned energy company Pertamina, state-controlled miner Antam, state utility firm Perusahaan Listrik Negara (PLN), and the state mining holding Indonesia Asahan Aluminum, also known as Mining Industry Indonesia (Mind ID).









Indonesia's Battery Giant Needs $15.3b in Investments


Industri Baterai Indonesia will develop an integrated battery business that covers mining, smelting, manufacturing, to recycling.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Delta Mas will likely be a center of electric cars industry in Indonesia. Currently Hyundai Motor factory is in here with the plan to produce electric car starting in March 2022. There are also Mitsubishi, Suzuki, Wuling factories here. The EV battery production is also planned to be set up here

Delta Mas, Bekasi, West Java ( 2 hours from Jakarta)


----------



## Indos

*Three Indonesian Unicorn-Decacorn Technology Companies Will IPO, Who Will Follow Bukalapak?*
16 Jul 2021 10:43 | Editorial Team








JAKARTA - The Financial Services Authority (OJK) brings good news for capital market investors who want to buy initial public offerings (IPOs) from start-up companies or startups. The reason is, there will be three technology companies with unicorn and decacorn status that will be listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX).

OJK Capital Market Supervisory Chief Executive Hoesen said that the total asset valuation of the three startups was above US$21 billion or around Rp. 311.75 trillion (assuming an exchange rate of Rp. 14,500 per dollar).

"Currently, there are several startup companies in Indonesia planning to conduct IPOs. The three largest conglomerate technology companies are unicorn and decacorn with a valuation of 21 billion dollars. This is based on the data we got," he said at the 2021 Investor Daily Summit, Thursday, July 15.

But unfortunately, the OJK did not specify the names of the startup companies that were ready for an IPO on the IDX. Even so, unicorn and decacorn start-ups that will release shares to the public are considered to have an impact on the Indonesian capital market.

Furthermore, Hoesen said the entry of unicorns and decacorns will also increase market capitalization and attract investors, including foreign investors.

"Entering a technology company is predicted to stimulate trading on the domestic stock exchange," he said.

Hoesen assesses that currently technology companies are slowly starting to decorate issuers with the largest market capitalization values (big caps) on the IDX.

"Currently, the market cap of all technology issuers is still 5 percent of all issuers on the IDX. It is possible that issuers in the technology sector will become the top leading in the Indonesian capital market," he said.

For information, the startup in Indonesia with the current decacorn status is Gojek. Meanwhile, the unicorns are Tokopedia, Bukalapak, OVO, and J&T Express.

Bukalapak has confirmed its IPO and will go public on the stock exchange on August 6, 2021. Bukalapak targets to raise IDR 21.9 trillion in funds from this action.

*Number of capital market investors*

Hoesen said the number of capital market investors as of June 2002 1 reached 5.6 million SID or single investor identification. This figure shows an increase of 44.45 percent compared to the end of 2020 as many as 3.88 million people.

Furthermore, based on data from the Indonesian Central Securities Depository (KSEI), mutual fund investors dominate the number of capital market investors, namely 4.93 million people. Meanwhile, mutual fund investors showed an increase of up to 55.27 percent compared to the end of 2020 as many as 3.17 million people.

Meanwhile, the number of stock investors reached 2.51 million SID, an increase of 48.32 percent when compared to the end of 2020 as many as 1.69 million people. For investment in state securities (SBN) reached 538.78 thousand people, an increase of 17.03 percent from the end of 2020.

Meanwhile, in terms of gender, men dominate the number of capital market investors as much as 61.87 percent or with an asset value of IDR 623.72 trillion. While women control 38.13 percent with an asset value of IDR 202.82 trillion.

When viewed from the age of investors aged 30 years and under dominate the number of investors or as much as 58.39 percent. While investors aged 31 to 40 years reached 21.61 percent and the rest came from investors aged 41 to 50 years, 51 to 60 years and above 60 years.

Meanwhile, when viewed from the type of work, both civil servants and private employees dominate the number of capital market investors, namely 33.98 percent. Then, 27.73 percent of students, 13.59 percent of entrepreneurs and 4.64 percent of housewives.










Tiga Perusahaan Teknologi Unicorn-Decacorn Indonesia Bakal IPO, Siapa Menyusul Bukalapak?


Kepala Eksekutif Pengawas Pasar Modal OJK, Hoesen mengatakan bahwa total valuasi aset dari tiga perusahaan rintisan tersebut di atas 21 miliar dolar AS atau sekitar Rp311,75 triliun (asumsi kurs Rp14.500 per dolar).




voi.id


----------



## Indos

It looks like Finance Minister will try to use debt in more prudent way, particularly to keep it manageable to avoid what happen during Soeharto administration. Rupiah is quite fragile in its nature, we have seen danger in 2018 and also 2020 where it almost reach 16.000 Rupiah per USD despite our economic number is still much better than many countries.

This is the risk to have Rupiah traded liberally while we had history about Asian Financial Crisis as well ( it gives clue to speculators that if the situation is getting worse, they can gain huge profit by playing Rupiah and betting it to crash), so dont underestimate the danger that may happen in the future. Good policy by Sri Mulyani. They also should limit the foreign loan so that next administration will have enough room to raise debt ratio if something like this Pandemic happen again in the near future. Only productive foreign loan that is used to build infrastructure and industry that should be prioritized until the end of Jokowi final term.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Govt raises COVID-19 recovery budget by 7%*



President Joko Widodo (second right) and Vice President Ma'ruf Amin (right) converse with Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati (second left) and Cooperatives and Small and Medium Enterprises (SME) Minister Teten Masduki before chairing a limited cabinet meeting in the President's Office, Jakarta, on June 6, 2020. The government has decided to increase its national economic recovery (PEN) budget as it battles a second COVID-19 wave.(Antara/Hafidz Mubarak A)



Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta 
● Mon, July 19, 2021


The government has raised the national economic recovery (PEN) budget for the second time this year to finance the country’s fight against a second COVID-19 wave.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Saturday that the budget had been raised by 6.5 percent to Rp 744.75 trillion (US$53 billion), most of which will be channeled to social safety net and healthcare programs. The ministry last raised the PEN budget by 73 percent in February.

Sri Mulyani said the government would restructure the state budget again to accommodate the higher PEN budget without adding more debt. “We will reallocate funds again, either from the central government or regional administration budgets, so that they can be p...









Govt raises COVID-19 recovery budget by 7%


Sri Mulyani said the government would restructure the state budget once again to accommodate the increase.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Freeport Indonesia-Tsingshan talks for copper smelter fail*
> Japan's Chiyoda wins estimated $2.7 bn project in East Java
> 
> View attachment 762791
> 
> Freeport Indonesia's Grasberg copper and gold mine complex. ©Reuters
> 
> ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writerJuly 16, 2021 20:17 JST
> 
> 
> JAKARTA -- The local unit in Indonesia of U.S. mining giant Freeport-McMoRan said on Friday that talks with China's Tsingshan Holding Group about joint development of a major copper smelting plant in the Southeast Asian country have failed.
> 
> "[Freeport] could not reach a deal with Tsingshan to build the smelter," Riza Pratama, Freeport Indonesia's vice president for corporate communications, told Nikkei Asia, referring to a project the Chinese company had proposed in North Maluku Province.
> 
> Pratama declined to explain what went wrong following months of negotiations overseen by Mind ID, an Indonesian state-owned mining holding company that has the controlling stake in Freeport Indonesia.
> 
> Instead, Chiyoda International, a Japanese engineering and construction company with extensive experience in Indonesia, won a contract to design and build the smelting plant in another location -- Gresik on the island of Java, East Java Province -- for an estimated 300 billion yen, or about $2.7 billion.
> 
> Mind ID President Orias Petrus Moedak said in May that Tsingshan had approached the government with a "cheaper" proposal that he characterized as "interesting in terms of cash flow." But he also said the Indonesian side needed to check if it would indeed end up costing less.
> 
> Reuters reported that Tsingshan had called for building what would have been its first copper smelting plant in Weda Bay on the island of Halmahera in North Maluku, closer to Freeport Indonesia's operations in Grasberg, Papua Province on the island of New Guinea.
> 
> The Chinese stainless steel producer is separately building nickel and aluminum smelting plants in Indonesia, and could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> Freeport on Thursday announced that Chiyoda International won the engineering, procurement and construction contract to build the copper smelter within the Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate in Gresik. The Gresik smelter was the original plan before Tsingshan came with its alternative.
> 
> The new plant will be able to process 1.7 million tons of copper concentrate annually, adding to the 300,000 ton capacity of Freeport's existing copper smelter nearby. That is operated by Smelting, which is majority owned by Japan's Mitsubishi Materials.
> 
> Under the government's push to develop Indonesia's mining industry downstream, Freeport has been obliged to expand its smelting capacity to retain its export licenses.
> 
> Moedak had said a decision over the new plant needed to be finalized in May to ensure Freeport was able to meet the government's completion deadline at the end of 2023.
> 
> "We will do our best to make sure that the project will be completed on time," Chiyoda International Indonesia director Naoto Tachibana said in a press statement.
> 
> Freeport said that while the COVID-19 pandemic contributed to delays in the contract signing, preparations had been proceeding at the Gresik site, including site clearance and procurement of construction materials. The company said it is seeking 40,000 vaccine doses for construction workers to ensure no further delays.
> 
> "The contract signing reaffirms [our] commitment to build the smelter, in line with the divestment agreement in 2018," Freeport Indonesia President Tony Wenas said, referring to the acquisition of a majority stake in Freeport's local operations by Mind ID -- or Inalum as it was called at the time -- under the government's resource nationalism push.
> 
> Freeport said the contract with Chiyoda includes construction of a precious metals refinery in the same industrial park. Freeport operates one of the world's largest copper and gold mines in Grasberg.
> 
> Copper prices hit a record high in May, before falling back in recent weeks. Among the reasons is surging demand from the electric vehicle industry and renewable energy producers around the world. High quality copper is a key component in electric cars as it is used in motors, batteries and cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeport Indonesia-Tsingshan talks for copper smelter fail
> 
> 
> Japan's Chiyoda wins estimated $2.7 bn project in East Java
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asia.nikkei.com



*Freeport Indonesia secures $1 billion loan for copper smelters*​





A heavy vehicle traverses PT Freeport Indonesia's open pit mining area in the Grasberg mine in Mimika, Papua. The mining giant secured a $1 billion loan to develop a smelter to turn the mine's output into copper cathodes.(JP/Nethy Dharma Somba)


Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
Mon, July 26, 2021 


Gold and copper mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI) has entered a five-year, US$1 billion, unsecured credit facility to develop two metal smelters in Gresik, East Java, as the country moves forward with plans to develop downstream mining industries. PTFI shareholder Freeport-McMoRan wrote in a statement on July 22 that the funds would be used to expand an existing copper smelter and build a new one in Gresik. 

The former project would cost an estimated $250 million and the latter, to be developed by Japan-controlled PT Chiyoda International Indonesia, an estimated $2.8 billion. The funds would also go toward developing a gold and silver refinery connected to the two smelters and estimated to cost another $250 million.









Freeport Indonesia secures $1 billion loan for copper smelters


The mining giant plans to use the loan to expand and upgrade an existing copper smelter and develop a new one, both in Gresik, East Java.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Mitsubishi Pajero Sport is displayed at the Indonesia International Motor Show at Jakarta Expo ground on April 15, 2021. (Beritasatu Photo/Ruht Semiono)

*Indonesia Emerges as Mitsubishi’s Largest Market in Q1*
BY :HERMAN, HERU ANDRIYANTO
AUGUST 01, 2021

*Jakarta. *Japanese auto giant Mitsubishi Motors Corporation (MMC) has recently announced that Indonesia became its largest market by country in the first quarter of fiscal year 2021 thanks to government’s fiscal incentives related to the Covid-19 pandemic.

Mitsubishi sold 26,397 units in Indonesia during the company’s first quarter period from April to June 2021, representing an 11.5 percent share of its global sales, according to local subsidiary
Mitsubishi Motors Krama Yudha Sales Indonesia (MMKSI).

Indonesian sales are dominated by seven-seater X-pander which accounts for 49 percent, followed by SUV model Pajero Sport (20 percent) and small pickup L-300 (23 percent).

The X-pander enjoyed Indonesian government’s luxury tax exemptions issued during the pandemic to help the country’s automotive industry stay afloat amid sluggish global demand, according to MMC’s first-quarter financial results seen by The Jakarta Globe.

As a result, Indonesia makes up 54 percent of global X-pander sales in the period.

“This positive achievement encourages MMKSI to continue delivering the best products and services to consumers in the whole process of vehicle ownership,” Naoya Nakamura, President Director of MMKSI, said in a statement.

The Finance Ministry exempted the luxury sales tax for three months from March 1, in a move to increase car sales and help the country add 0.9 to 1 percentage point to its economic growth rate this year.

Indonesia is also the largest market for Pajero Sport, accounting for 38 percent of global sales volume of the model and 50 percent in Indonesia’s SUV market share due to “successful model change”, according to the report.

Mitsubishi's Indonesian plants began to produce X-pander and Pajero Sport in 2017.

The financial reports said Mitsubishi global sales volume stood at 230,000 units in the first quarter, a 91 percent increase on sales volume in the same period of the 2020 fiscal year.

Net sales soared by 202 percent to 431.9 billion yen year-on-year, according to the financial results.
In the ASEAN, Indonesia has now surpassed Thailand where Mitsubishi sold around 11,000 cars in the April-June period.

Car sales volume in Indonesia has picked up growth in the first half of the year, totaling 387,873 units or 33.5 percent higher from the same period last year, according to data from the Indonesian Automotive Manufacturers Association (Gaikindo).

Toyota remains a dominant market leader in Southeast Asia’s biggest country with a sales volume of 120,717 or 31.1 percent of the market share.

Sister company Daihatsu is ranked second with 17.3 percent, followed by Honda (12.7 percent), Mitsubishi (12.3 percent) and Suzuki (10.6%).








Indonesia Emerges as Mitsubishi’s Largest Market in Q1


Seven-seater X-pander enjoys a robust growth with Indonesia accounting for 54 percent of the model's global sales.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

*Chandra Asri inks $1.7 billion deal over new petrochemical plant




*​Chimneys stand tall at the newly constructed gas processing plants operated by Chandra Asri in the industrial city of Cilegon in Banten, West Java.(Courtesy of Chandra Asri/.)


Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) PREMIUM Jakarta ● Tue, August 3, 2021 

Publicly listed PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical, the country’s largest integrated petrochemical manufacturer, has reached a US$1.7 billion deal to develop a new petrochemical complex in Indonesia. 

Under the deal, Thai Oil Public Co Ltd (Thaioil), which operates the largest refinery in Thailand, will buy a 15 percent share in Chandra Asri valued at $1.3 billion from parent company SCG Chemicals Co Ltd through a rights issue. Thaioil and SCG Chemicals plan to invest another $400 million in Chandra Asri subject to a final investment decision (FID) slated for 2022 and to approval from regulatory authorities. 

“Indonesia’s dependency on imports of petrochemical products and growing domestic demand puts [the company] in a strategic position,” said TPIA corporate secretary Suryandi at a virtual press conference on Monday.









Chandra Asri inks $1.7 billion deal over new petrochemical plant


The country’s largest integrated petrochemical manufacturer, PT Chandra Asri Petrochemical (TPIA), has sealed a deal worth US$1.3 billion with Thailand’s largest refinery Thai Oil Public Co Ltd (Thaioil) for the development of a petrochemical complex.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLLAH, quite a strong growth



*Indonesia GDP grows for first time since pandemic hit*​




Jakarta downtown

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Thu, August 5, 2021


Indonesia has recorded its first economic growth since the COVID-19 pandemic hammered the country in early March last year, thanks largely to a resurgence in mobility and uptick in commodity prices as other countries re-emerged from pandemic curbs.

Statistics Indonesia (BPS) reported on Thursday that Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP) grew 7.07 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the April-to-June period, which is the first GDP growth booked in five quarters, ending the pandemic-induced recession cycle. At the height of the recession, Indonesia’s GDP contracted as much as 5.32 percent in the second quarter of last year, the sharpest drop since the 1998 Asian Financial Crisis.









Indonesia GDP grows for first time since pandemic hit


Statistics Indonesia (BPS) reported on Thursday that Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP) grew 7.07 percent year-on-year (yoy) in the April-to-June period, which is the first GDP growth booked in five quarters, ending the pandemic-induced recession cycle.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Bukalapak, first unicorn to list on IDX, gains 25% on day one*​





Bukalapak president director Rachmat Kaimuddin (left) and Bukalapak president commissioner Bambang Brodjonegoro (right) hold a certificate from Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) stipulating that the e-commerce company has been listed on the local bourse on Aug. 6, 2021.(Courtesy of Bukalapak/-)



Eisya A. Eloksari (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Fri, August 6, 2021


E-commerce firm Bukalapak got off to a blazing start of trading on Friday as the first unicorn to go public in Indonesia, following the biggest initial public offering (IPO) the country has ever seen.

The company, which is listed under the ticker symbol BUKA on Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX), saw its stock rise 24.71 percent to Rp 1,060 (74 US cents) apiece during the first hour of trading, from its IPO price of Rp 850. IDX president director Inarno Djajadi said Bukalapak’s IPO had attracted 96,000 investors.

“This listing has made history, because Bukalapak is the first unicorn to list on IDX and in the Southeast Asian stock markets,” he said on Friday. “We hope that Bukalapak can become an inspiration for unicorns, centaurs and other tech companies and make IDX their house of growth.”









Bukalapak, first unicorn to list on IDX, gains 25% on day one


Bukalapak, after making history as the first unicorn start-up to list on the Indonesian bourse, did not disappoint on its first trading day.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Semen Indonesia secures $220m investment from Japan*






​Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Thu, August 5, 2021

State-owned PT Semen Indonesia, the country’s biggest cement producer, has reached a multimillion dollar deal to establish a strategic partnership in expanding its market reach worldwide. Under the deal, Japanese cement producer Taiheiyo Cement Corporation is to invest US$220 million for a 15.04 percent stake in Semen Indonesia subsidiary, publicly listed PT Solusi Bangun Indonesia (SBI), through a rights issue.

Semen Indonesia business strategy and business development director Fadjar Judisiawan said the investment and partnership would help the company develop its products and expand its market reach to Africa, Australia and China. “We are exploring opportunities in other countries,” he said at a press briefing on Wednesday as reported by Kontan.co.id.









Semen Indonesia secures $220m investment from Japan


State-owned cement producer PT Semen Indonesia has reached a US$220 million deal to establish a strategic partnership.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH very historic.....

*Pertamina officially takes over Rokan oil, gas block from Chevron*​






Chevron workers inspect an oil and gas facility at the Rokan Block in Riau at an unspecified date.(SKK Migas/SKK Migas)

Divya Karyza and Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Mon, August 9, 2021



After a two-year transition period, state-owned energy giant Pertamina has officially taken over the Rokan oil and gas block from United States-based supermajor Chevron in a historical nationalization of one of Indonesia’s most lucrative oil blocks.

Pertamina upstream subsidiary PT Pertamina Hulu Rokan (PHR) took over the block from Chevron’s local arm, PT Chevron Pacific Indonesia (CPI), on Sunday night, marking the end of the US company’s 97-year reign over the Rokan Block located in Riau.

The Rokan Block is currently Indonesia’s second-most productive oil block after the Cepu Block but was, in its heyday, the country’s most productive oil site and the backbone of the country’s membership in the powerful Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC).









Pertamina officially takes over Rokan oil, gas block from Chevron


Pertamina Hulu Rokan (PHR) officially took over the Rokan block in Riau from PT Chevron Pacific Indonesia (CPI), a subsidiary of one of the world’s biggest oil companies, Chevron, on Monday.




www.thejakartapost.com





Cepu block is 51:49 percent joint project where Exxon has 51 % and Pertamina has 49 % stake. Cepu is in Java island.


----------



## Indos

*SKKMigas bets on Rokan Block to meet 2030 oil output goal*​




Chevron workers inspect an oil and gas facility at the Rokan Block in Riau at an unspecified date.(SKK Migas/SKK Migas)



Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post)

PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Fri, August 13, 2021 

The Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Task Force (SKK Migas) expects the oil output of the recently nationalized Rokan Block to increase two and a half-fold over this decade in meeting the agency’s long-term energy goal. 

The Rokan Block currently produces 160,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd), but SKK Migas secretary Taslim Yunus said on Thursday that the block was expected to produce 400,000 bopd by the end of 2030. “That means 40 percent of the 1 million bopd [by 2030] target,” Taslim said in a webinar by CNBC Indonesia on Thursday, referring to the long-term goal. 

State-owned upstream oil and gas firm Pertamina Hulu Rokan (PHR), which took over the block on Monday, will implement enhanced oil recovery (EOR) techniques in the lucrative Minas Field and develop other fields within the block over the medium- to long-term to boost production









SKKMigas bets on Rokan Block to meet 2030 oil output goal


A day after the historical takeover of the Rokan oil and gas block from United States-based supermajor Chevron, Pertamina upstream subsidiary PT Pertamina Hulu Rokan (PHR) carried out its first drilling activity at one of Indonesia’s most lucrative oil blocks.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH






*Gov’t Eases Restrictions as Covid Figures Decline*
BY :HERU ANDRIYANTO
AUGUST 16, 2021

*Jakarta. *The Indonesian government on Monday decided to relax a bit the community restrictions amid a steady decline in newly Covid-19 cases, allowing a greater capacity for malls, restaurants and worship places across Java and Bali.

The partial lockdown, locally abbreviated as PPKM, has been in place since July 3 when the Delta variant began to rage in the country’s two most populated islands. It has since been extended multiple times, including by another week in Monday’s announcement.

But some flexibility is coming into effect from Tuesday, with malls and worship places allowed to receive visitors at 50 percent of their capacity from previously 25 percent, according to chief investment minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan.

Luhut, who is responsible for Covid-19 response in Java and Bali, said the decision was taken on encouraging figures, including a 76 percent drop in daily cases and a 53 percent decline in the total number of active cases from their peak.

“The number of recoveries is increasing while at the same time we see a steady decline in the positivity rate, hospital admissions, new infections and daily death toll in nearly all provinces across Java and Bali,” Luhut told a news conference. 

“But data on the ground leave plenty of room for improvement in certain regions. We have taken intervening actions by mobilizing self-isolating patients to government-appointed isolation centers and making sure the adequate supply of medication and oxygen concentrators in a hope that by next week we will see significant improvement especially in Bali and Greater Malang [in East Java],” Luhut added.
He said in Bali alone around 1,400 Covid-19 patients have been transferred to centralized isolation facilities in the resort island for better treatment and control.

Luhut said public mobility has returned to the level when the Delta variant has not become a dominant strain in new cases and deaths.

“On one hand, it indicates a rapid economic recovery but on the other hand it brings a serious risk of another surge in newly cases in the next two or three weeks,” he said.

Accordingly, restrictions will continue until August 23 with some flexibility.

Mall visitors still have to show their vaccination status in government app “Peduli Lindungi” (to care and protect) which tells if the user is vaccinated or not.

Mall reopening trial has run smoothly in the past week with more than 1 million visitors checking into the app for entry, Luhut said.

Indoor on-site dining is restricted to 25 percent of restaurant capacity “or two persons per table”, he added. Previously, restaurants could only serve takeaway or delivery orders while sit-down meals and drinks were limited to outdoor seating only.

Face covering is mandatory in all indoor settings where social distancing measures are difficult to maintain like malls and worship places.

“I need to underline that as long as the Covid-19 pandemic exists, the PPKM will continue to become government’s main tool to control public mobility and activity,” Luhut said.

Earlier in the day, the country reported 17,384 cases in the past 24 hours, the lowest daily tally since June 23, to take its total to 3.87 million.

A further 1,245 Covid patients have died in the one-day period, bringing the total death toll to 118,833 countrywide.

The daily death toll is trending down to the lowest figure since July 18, but it has been topping 1,000 since exactly a month ago.









Gov’t Eases Restrictions as Covid Figures Decline


A senior minister said there is a 53 percent decline in the total number of active cases from its peak.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

*Belt-tightening key theme of 2022 budget*​




Finance Minister Sri Mulyani briefs members of the press on the planned 2022 state budget at the ministry on Aug. 18, 2021.`

Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, August 17, 2021



The government’s budget plan foresees a much narrower deficit next year as the country embarks on a path of fiscal consolidation with an aim to push the deficit back below 3 percent of GDP in 2023.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told reporters on Monday that the deficit would be no more than 4.85 percent in 2022, much lower than in both 2021 and 2020, when the deficit was respectively 5.82 percent and 6.14 percent. The 2022 deficit plan equals a gap of Rp 868 trillion (US$51 billion) between state revenue and state expenditure.

Acknowledging that the planned reduction in the state deficit was ambitious, Sri Mulyani explained that the government would steady its spending while betting on a higher income on expectations that the economy would improve significantly next year.









Belt-tightening key theme of 2022 budget


The government is trying to whittle spending while growing revenue to reinstate the 3 percent state budget deficit by 2023 as required by law, though it remains to be seen if the planned changes to the 2022 PEN budget will burn the candle at both ends.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's economic recovery goals pushed back to 2022
*​

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Wed, August 18, 2021 




Finance Minister Sri Mulyani discusses the 2022 state budget at a press conference at the ministry’s building in Jakarta on Monday.(Finance Ministry/Public relation team)


The macroeconomic assumptions of a recently released 2022 state budget draft reflect the expectation that Indonesia’s economy will largely return to pre-pandemic conditions by 2022, a postponement of predictions outlined in the 2021 budget. 

The 2022 draft presumes that some key macroeconomic indicators such as gross domestic product (GDP) growth, the inflation rate and the poverty rate will return to levels seen in 2019 or earlier by next year, but economists warn that downside risks loom. 

The government expects GDP to grow up to 5.5 percent next year on the back of reforms set in motion, in part, by the Job Creation Law. The forecast matches the approximately 5 percent growth seen in the years before the pandemic.









Indonesia's economic recovery goals pushed back to 2022


The macroeconomic assumptions in the 2022 state budget reflect an expectation that the economy will rebound to pre-pandemic levels next year.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Govt, BI approves $30b burden-sharing scheme*​




Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati speaks at a webinar. (Finance Ministry/Faiz)

Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Wed, August 25, 2021 

The government and Bank Indonesia (BI) have agreed on a third burden-sharing scheme to help finance the nation’s COVID-19 healthcare and social assistance relief programs. Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told reporters on Tuesday that the central bank would buy Rp 439 trillion (US$30.48 billion) in government bonds between 2021 and 2022. 

BI would charge a coupon rate corresponding to its seven-day reverse repo rate (7DRRR), which averaged 3.39 percent this year, much lower than the benchmark 10-year bond yield average of 6.79 percent this year. “This is a cooperation between the Finance Ministry and BI to face the disaster that is the COVID-19 pandemic,” Sri Mulyani said.









Govt, BI approve $30b burden-sharing scheme


This third burden sharing scheme is meant to help the government finance COVID-19 relief efforts, following the second coronavirus wave.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, left, and First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo arrive in the Merdeka Palace in Jakarta on Tuesday for the Independence Day celebration. (Photo courtesy of Presidential Secretariat)


*Jokowi Introduces Expansive 2022 Budget Bill, Promises Reform to Overcome Prolonged Pandemic, Uneven Global Recovery*

BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
AUGUST 17, 2021

*Jakarta*. President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has introduced an expansive 2022 budget bill that contains a total of $188 billion in spending to funds reforms in healthcare, social protection, and infrastructure programs in an attempt to overcome a prolonged pandemic and uneven global economic recovery next year.

The president said that the government would need to spend a total of Rp 2,708 trillion ($188 billion) next year, up 0.4 percent from Rp 2,697 trillion this year's outlook. The revenue from taxes, dividends, royalties, or grants would reach Rp 1,841 trillion next year, increasing 6 percent from this year's outlook of Rp 1.736 trillion.

That resulted in Rp 868 trillion in deficits, of 4.85 percent of Indonesia's gross domestic product (GDP), narrowing from this year's Rp 962 trillion deficit or 5.8 percent of GDP, Jokowi told the House of Representatives, in a speech after the state address on Monday.

"In 2022, we will still be faced with high uncertainties," Jokowi said. 

"We also have to be prepared to face other global challenges, such as threats climate change, increased geopolitical volatilities, and uneven global economic recovery. Therefore, the 2022 state budget must be anticipatory, responsive, and flexible to respond to the uncertainties, but still reflects optimism and prudence," he said.

Next year, the government targeted GDP growth between 5 and 5.5 percent, up from an estimated 3.7 to 4.5 percent this year. Inflation would remain low at 3 percent, compared to this year's 1.8 to 2.5 percent projection.

That would allow the 10-year government bond's yield to remain at around 6.82 percent, compared to this year's expected range of 6.34 to 7.24 percent.

Indonesia could also expect a stable currency with the rupiah's exchange rate to hover around 14,350 against the US dollar, compared to the expected range of 14,200 to 14,600 this year.
The government saw oil prices in 2022 to increase to stay at $63 per barrel, from this year's $55-$65 price range, due to recovery in global demand, increase in oil production, geopolitical instability, and development of alternative energy sources.

Due to depleted wells, Indonesia's oil and gas production would struggle to maintain oil productivity at 703,000 barrels per day and gas at 1.04 million barrels of oil equivalent per day.
Jokowi said the government would focus on structural reforms to get more outcomes from efficient state spending.

"The 2022 fiscal consolidation will be more focused to support the implementation of structural reforms, especially the acceleration of human resource development, through
reform in the fields of health, social protection, and education.

"Structural reforms are also directed at improving the economic foundation, through regulatory reform and bureaucracy and sectoral support that encourages growth," Jokowi said.

Next year, the government seeks to spend Rp 255 trillion, or 9.4 percent of the total budget for healthcare. Apart from improving the pandemic handling efforts, Jokowi wanted to use the budget to overhaul the country's healthcare system, particularly the primary care units, or Puskesmas. 

The government would also allocate Rp 427.5 trillion social protection budget to help more than 161 million poor and vulnerable populations to meet their basic needs like food, housing, energy, and education.

To improve the country's human resources, the government would set aside an education budget of Rp 541.7 trillion, Jokowi said. For infrastructure development, on the other hand, the government only allocates Rp 384.8 trillion, focusing on affordable, reliable energy and food infrastructure, as well as information technology and communication infrastructure.

*Flexible Pandemic Spending*
Next year, the government would allocate Rp 321 trillion for Covid-19 Handling and National Economic Recovery (PC-PEN) programs, down from Rp 744 trillion this year.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the government prepared a special clause in the 2020 budget bill that allows the government to shift budget allocation without the House's approval, taking into account the possibility of the Covid-19 pandemic that could still turn worse next year.

"Of course, we know that Covid is an influencing factor and is highly considered in designing the 2022 state budget," Sri Mulyani said during a press conference on Monday.

"So, we will also create a 2022 scheme where refocusing or reallocation will be carried out automatically, so it is hoped that it will not cause any disruption if there is a Covid-19 spike again as happened in the delta variant. We hope that doesn't happen, but the state budget must prepare for things that are not wanted to happen in 2022," she said.

*Targets*
Presiden Jokowi said he hoped the next year's spending would help the government achieve its development targets, including a reduction of open unemployment to 5.5 to 6.3 percent, compared to 6.3 percent in February this year.

He said the government also sought to reduce the poverty rate to between 8.5 and 9.0 percent, from 10.1 percent this year, according to the latest statistics in March. The social protection budget would also help the country narrowing inequality, as measured by the Gini ratio, to the range of 0.376 to 0.378 next year from 0.384 this year.

Lastly, Jokowi said he would like to see Indonesia's development index improving to between 73.41 and 73.46 next year, from 71.8 currently.

Said Abdullah, the chairman of the House's budgetary body, said the government budget and targets were "realistic" given the constraints in the economy next year. Still, the Indonesia Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) politician said the government should keep an eye on the deficit.

Next year would be the last year the government can run a deficit exceeding 3 percent of the GDP threshold — which temporarily lifted last year to fight the pandemic — Said said. He hoped the government would be able to finance development programs from other sources than debts.
"More creative steps must be taken to optimize contribution from state-owned enterprises and investment," Said said.



https://jakartaglobe.id/business/jokowi-introduces-expansive-2022-budget-bill-promises-reform-to-overcome-prolonged-pandemic-uneven-global-recovery


----------



## Indos

*2030s to mark turning point for Indonesian coal exports: Experts*​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
● Mon, August 30, 2021 

An energy researcher and a coal association chair have predicted that the country’s coal exports will start to decline in the 2030s, largely because the commodity’s biggest buyers, China and India, plan to undergo major transitions to cleaner energy.

Fabby Tumiwa, executive director at energy research nonprofit Institute for Essential Services Reform (IESR), said during an online discussion on Aug. 26 that the two countries’ recently announced energy transition plans would “clearly reduce coal imports from Indonesia”. 

Over 80 percent of Indonesia’s 625 million tons of planned coal production is to be sold to overseas markets, mainly China and India, according to Fabby. He pointed out that Japan and South Korea, other major buyers of Indonesian coal, were on similar paths toward renewable energy. 









2030s to mark turning point for Indonesian coal exports: Experts


The change is expected to be driven by China and India's promised transitions to cleaner energy.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Coal Downstreaming Will Add Economic Value of US$2.1 M




*​
CNN Indonesia | Wednesday, 01/09/2021 21:00 WIB

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Executive Director of the Coal Mining Association (APBI-ICMA) Hendra Sinadia said downstream coal could provide added value to the Indonesian economy up to US$2.1 billion or equivalent to Rp29.9 trillion (assuming an exchange rate of Rp14,271 per US dollar).

The reason is, by downstreaming coal into dimethyl ether (DME) as a substitute for liquefied petroleum gas (LPG), the state can save the trade balance of Rp. 5.5 trillion per year. Until now, Indonesia has recorded imports of LPG at 1 million tons per year.

In addition, tens of thousands of workers can be absorbed by empowering the national industry to downstream this coal.

"The absorption of the workforce is around 10,570 people at the construction stage and 7,976 people at the operation stage," said Hendra in the Webinar on Utilization of Coal Downstream for Economic Recovery, Wednesday (1/9).

Then Hendra added that the government could save the country's foreign exchange reserves of up to Rp9.71 trillion per year. As well as increasing national energy security and reducing dependence on LPG imports.

Director of Coal Business Development at the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Sujatmiko targets DME production in 2045 to reach 6.15 million tons in stages. Methanol as a derivative product of coal downstreaming is targeted to produce 14.13 million tons by 2045.

Sujatmiko explained various derivative products of coal downstreaming using the liquefaction method, namely diesel, jet fuel, to naphthol. However, with the gasification method, coal can be used as gasoline, ammonia, urea fertilizer, and diesel.

To note, Indonesia's coal resources are ranked sixth in the world with a total of 143.7 billion tons. This value is estimated to be able to be used for the next 65 years, assuming a production of 600 million tons per year.









Hilirisasi Batu Bara Bakal Beri Nilai Tambah Ekonomi US$2,1 M


Pengusaha mengungkapkan hilirisasi batu bara dapat memberikan nilai tambah bagi ekonomi hingga US$2,1 miliar atau setara dengan Rp29,9 triliun.




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*IUAE-CEPA Negotiations Begin, Indonesia-Arabs Become More Intimate *
Michelle Natalia
Thursday, 02 September 2021 - 17:21 WIB





Minister of Trade (Mendag) Muhammad Lutfi. Photo/Ist

*JAKARTA* - Indonesia and *the United Arab Emirates (UAE) have* started negotiations within the framework of a comprehensive economic partnership agreement, called the Indonesia-UAE Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IUAE-CEPA) to strengthen bilateral relations between the two countries.

"We are proud to launch the IUAE-CEPA negotiations which also mark a new chapter of trade relations between the two countries," said Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi at the virtual launch ceremony of The Negotiations For Indonesia-UAE CEPA, Thursday (2/9/2021). *Also read: Gems! Trade Minister Lutfi Calls Imported Hijabs Cheaper Than 2 Hours Parking Fee*

In signing the joint statement from the launch of the IUAE-CEPA negotiations, Indonesia was represented by the Minister of Trade Lutfi and the UAE was represented by the UAE Minister of Foreign Trade Thani bin Ahmed Al Zeyoudi.

"This cooperation is an important effort made by Indonesia and the UAE to increase bilateral trade that can provide benefits for the economies of both countries and the welfare of the people," he explained.

The launch also marks the start of the first round of IUAE-CEPA negotiations which will be held on September 2-4, 2021. The two countries are committed that the comprehensive economic agreement will be completed within one year of its launch or in 2022.

Lutfi is also confident that the IUAE-CEPA can be completed in time. one year because pre-negotiations have been carried out. In addition, the UAE is also committed that the cooperation agreement can be signed immediately.

"We see now with the UAE it seems that they want to finish quickly. So, there is trade in goods, trade in services, investment, those are important things to discuss in negotiations. So, I think this can be completed in a year or even sooner. ," he said.









Negosiasi IUAE-CEPA Dimulai, Indonesia-Arab Makin Mesra


Indonesia dan Uni Emirat Arab berkomitmen bahwa perjanjian ekonomi komprehensif itu akan selesai dalam waktu satu tahun sejak diluncurkan atau pada 2022. Indonesia...




ekbis.sindonews.com


----------



## Indos

*SKKMigas approves BP’s carbon capture plan for Tangguh LNG




*​Megaproject – A worker carries out activities in the natural gas liquefaction facility at the Tangguh liquefied natural gas (LNG) plant in Bintuni Bay, West Papua, on Sept. 21, 2015.(Tempo/-)


Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Thu, September 2, 2021

A carbon capture utilization and storage (CCUS) project at the Tangguh liquefied natural gas (LNG) plant in West Papua has been approved in what developers claim will rank Tangguh among the LNG plants with the lowest greenhouse gas (GHG) emission intensities worldwide. 

British Petroleum (BP) as the operator of the plant announced on Monday that the Upstream Oil and Gas Special Regulatory Taskforce (SKKMigas) had approved a plan by BP and its partners to develop the Ubadari natural gas field and increase output at the Vorwata gas field using CCUS. 

The new developments are expected to unlock additional recovery of 1.3 trillion cubic feet of gas from the new Ubadari Field and the enhanced Vorwata Field. “The project is [expected] to play a major part in meeting [Indonesia’s] gas production aspirations while significantly reducing emissions,&rdquo...









SKKMigas approves BP’s carbon capture plan for Tangguh LNG


A carbon capture utilization and storage (CCUS) project at the Tangguh liquefied natural gas (LNG) plant in West Papua has been approved in what developers claim will make Tangguh one of the cleanest LNG plants in the world.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*State owned companies and Multinational Company (MNC) partnership*

*----------------------------------*

* 
Petrokimia Gresik, Unilever Asia, PT Garam team up to build business ecosystem of soda ash




*


Inforial (The Jakarta Post) - 
● Fri, September 3, 2021 

Petrokimia Gresik, an agroindustry solution company and a member of state-owned enterprise (SOE) Pupuk Indonesia, collaborates with PT Garam (Persero) and multinational company Unilever Asia Pte. Ltd. to build business ecosystem of soda ash or sodium carbonate (Na2CO3) factory. 

The signing of their memorandum of understanding (MoU) was held virtually on Thursday at two locations with Petrokimia Gresik operation and production director Digna Jatiningsih and PT Garam (Persero) president director Achmad Ardianto in Gresik, East Java, as well as Unilever Asia Pte. Ltd. inorganics procurement director Pratistha Garg in Pasir Panjang, Singapore. 

Separately, Petrokimia Gresik president director Dwi Satriyo Annurogo explained that the MoU would ensure the business ecosystem of the soda ash factory’s establishment plan, in which Petrokimia Gresik will purchase industrial salt as the raw material for soda ash and collaborate with Unilever Asia as the off-taker that will absorb the soda ash products. 

“The project with PT Garam is a form of teamwork between SOEs with the aim of boosting the national economy, in line with the government’s directives,” Dwi said. Achmad echoed his statement, adding that the agreement was a huge step for PT Garam to realize a long-term plan to provide quality industrial salt. “On top of that, it shows the trust of Unilever to get high-quality products supplied by high-quality domestic raw materials.” . 





( Courtesy of Petrokimia Gresik/.) 


The capacity of the soda ash factory will be around 300,000 metric tons per year, said Dwi. According to the plan, the factory will start operating at the end of 2024, and it will be the first one in Indonesia. Therefore, the presence of this factory is essential and has become a transformative breakthrough in supporting the advancement of the national chemical industry. Soda ash is a raw material for a variety of products we use in our everyday lives, such as soap, detergent, paper, textiles, ceramics and glassworks. 

The demand for soda ash in Indonesia is high, but the supply is 100 percent met by imports. “This is a huge opportunity. The soda ash of Petrokimia Gresik will meet the needs of the domestic market and perhaps even the needs of the global market,” said Dwi. 

The establishment of Petrokimia Gresik’s soda ash factory is part of the company’s commitment to strengthening the national chemical industry through related diversified industry strategies. That includes by optimizing the utilization of by-products into new products that have added value to support other industries. This factory will utilize downstream products from an ammonia-urea factory in the form of carbon-dioxide (CO2), which is processed into soda ash. 

“Therefore, soda ash produced by Petrokimia Gresik is more environmentally friendly, because we use CO2 as a raw material that comes from the chemical reaction process in urea fertilizer production, not from the combustion of fossils fuels. This is aligned with the greenhouse gas emission principle,” Dwi said. The by-product of soda ash, in the form of ammonium chloride (NH4CL), can be utilized as a raw material of NPK fertilizer, which can reduce the need to import ammonium sulfate for NPK raw materials.

“This downstream program is expected to make Petrokimia Gresik more capable of carrying out the main task of supporting national food security, as well as strengthen the chemical industry as a national economy driver,” said Dwi Satriyo. For Unilever Asia, the factory will be an important addition to the industrial structure in Indonesia because it will utilize local sources for soda ash. The MoU signing also supports the government’s plan to achieve its 35 percent import substitution target by 2022, reducing import dependence on capital goods and raw materials.









Petrokimia Gresik, Unilever Asia, PT Garam team up to build business ecosystem of soda ash


Petrokimia Gresik, an agroindustry solution company and a member of state-owned enterprise (SOE) Pupuk Indonesia, collaborates with PT Garam (Persero) and multinational company Unilever Asia Pte.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## IblinI

Indonesia-China Bilateral Transactions Now Use Rupiah, Yuan.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesiachina-bilateral-transactions-now-use-rupiah-yuan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

FITCH WIRE
*Indonesia’s Deficit Financing Reflects Difficult Policy Choices*
Mon 06 Sep, 2021 - 1:18 AM ET

Fitch Ratings-Hong Kong-06 September 2021: Indonesia’s new burden-sharing arrangement in response to a strong Covid-19 wave will help to finance a larger fiscal deficit, but raises the risk of weakening macroeconomic stability over time as it extends direct monetary financing of the fiscal deficit through 2022, says Fitch Ratings. Increasing likelihood of the risk materialising could negatively affect our assessment of the sovereign’s rating, as we stated when we affirmed it at ‘BBB’ with a Stable Outlook in March 2021.

The authorities’ latest arrangement includes a private placement with the central bank that amounts to 1.3% of GDP in 2021 and 1.2% in 2022. This implies that monetary financing of the deficit will be part of Indonesia’s policy tool kit for longer - and will be larger - than we previously expected, although it may partially replace Bank Indonesia’s (BI) purchases in the primary market as a stand-by buyer. BI purchased IDR136 trillion (0.8% of GDP) of government debt through mid-August this year. It financed around half of the deficit of 6.1% of GDP in 2020, of which 2.6pp was under a burden-sharing arrangement.

The arrangement will keep government interest costs down, freeing up resources for pandemic relief measures, but runs the risk of government interference in monetary policymaking. The Indonesian authorities have emphasised that the independence of the central bank is not in doubt and the policy has been instituted at BI’s initiative, while market reaction has been broadly neutral so far. Nonetheless, prolonged monetary financing could eventually undermine investor confidence, especially when emerging markets come under pressure as global liquidity conditions tighten.

The risk that BI deprioritises financial stability and control of inflation to keep down interest costs on public debt is low in the near term, in our view. We forecast inflationary pressure will remain weak over the next 12 months due to a still sizeable output gap. However, the inflation outlook will become more uncertain once economic recovery takes hold.






The extension of the burden-sharing arrangement comes as Indonesia’s public finances face stress amid continuing disruption associated with the Covid-19 pandemic, including a major outbreak in June-August 2021. We now expect the general government deficit in 2021 to remain at a similar level to that in 2020, while the authorities’ new targets point to a deficit equivalent to 4.9% of GDP in 2022, compared with our forecasts of 5.6% for 2021 and 4.1% for 2022 in March.

Policymakers will continue to face difficult choices in balancing between economic and public finance risks. A slow recovery may force them to delay new revenue-enhancing measures, which could otherwise play an important role in reducing the fiscal deficit, due to the risk that these could damage the economic rebound.

We believe the government intends to pursue fiscal consolidation over the medium term, in line with its prudent pre-pandemic fiscal record. However, the task will be complicated by pandemic-related economic scarring. We recently lowered our estimate of Indonesia’s potential GDP growth over the next five years to 4.7%, from 5.3% before the pandemic.

Recent developments mean that Indonesia’s general government debt/GDP ratio in 2021 and 2022 will likely be higher than our current forecasts of 43% and 44%, respectively, but we expect it to remain significantly lower than the median for ‘BBB’ sovereigns (53% in 2021). Indonesia’s external metrics, which have long been a source of credit weakness compared with rating peers, have also improved during the pandemic, although part of this improvement will likely be reversed once activity levels normalise.



https://www.fitchratings.com/research/sovereigns/indonesias-deficit-financing-reflects-difficult-policy-choices-06-09-2021


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Breaks Record for Exports Value with US$21.42bn in August: BPS*

Translator: *Ririe Ranggasari*
Editor: *Laila Afifa*
15 September 2021 16:34 WIB


*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesia's central statistics agency, Statistics Indonesia (BPS), recorded US$21.42 billion export value in August 2021. According to BPS chief Margo Yuwono, this was a new record for Indonesia's exports.

"The previous highest was in August 2011, which was US$18.60 billion," Margo said in a press conference, Wednesday, September 15.

August 2021's export value reflects a 20.95 percent increase from the previous month and 64.10 percent higher compared to August 2020.

Margo said that non-oil and gas exports reached US$20.36 billion, up 21.75 percent from July and 63.43 percent year-on-year (yoy).

Overall, since the beginning of 2021, the accumulated value of Indonesia's exports from January to August 2021 reached US$142.01 billion, a 37.77-percent (yoy) increase.

Based on the provinces of origin, Margo added, West Java recorded the biggest export value so far this year with US$21.56 billion or 15.18 percent of the nation's total. The second largest was from East Java with US$14.87 billion (10.47%), followed by East Kalimantan with US$13.33 billion (9.39%).









Indonesia Breaks Record for Exports Value with US$21.42bn in August: BPS


Statistics Indonesia (BPS) recorded US$21.42 billion export value in August 2021.




en.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

*Rupiah Strengthens to 14,215 per US Dollar Driven by Indonesia's Trade Balance Surplus*

*Liputan6.com, Jakarta - *The rupiah exchange rate against the United States (US) dollar opened higher in trading this Thursday. The strengthening of the rupiah is expected to continue until the close of trading. 

The rupiah on Thursday morning moved up 25 points or 0.18 percent to 14,215 per US dollar compared to the position at the previous close of trading at 14,240 per US dollar.

Money market observer Ariston Tjendra explained that the rupiah exchange rate transacted between banks in Jakarta on Thursday strengthened, supported by the August 2021 trade balance surplus .

"The increase in Indonesia's trade balance surplus, which was quite high from the previous month of around 83 percent, provided fresh air for the strengthening of the rupiah today," said Ariston, quoted from Antara, Thursday (16/9/2021). 

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) noted that the trade balance in August 2021 experienced a surplus of USD 4.74 billion with an export value of USD 21.42 billion and imports of USD 16.68 billion.









Rupiah Menguat ke 14.215 per Dolar AS Didorong Surplus Neraca Dagang Indonesia


Rupiah hari ini berpotensi bergerak menguat ke kisaran 14.220 per dolar AS dengan potensi pelemahan di kisaran 14.260 per dolar AS.




www.liputan6.com


----------



## Indos

No more Excuse not to pay our KF 21/IFX program financial obligation

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Ooredoo, Hutchison ink $6B deal on Indosat-Tri merger*​




Loyalty is key: Indosat Ooredoo Greater Jakarta head Edi Riyanto (left), senior vice president (SVP) and head of retail and device management M. Andre Reinaldy (second left) as well as SVP and head of customer experience and service operation Philip Joseph talk with customers at the Indosat Ooredoo office in Jakarta in this undated photo.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)


Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Sat, September 18, 2021 

Two telecom giants, Qatar-based Ooredoo and Hong Kong’s CK Hutchison, have inked a US$6 billion deal to merge their Indonesian businesses PT Indosat Ooredoo and PT Hutchison 3 Indonesia. 

The new entity, PT Indosat Ooredoo Hutchison, would be the second-largest telecommunication company in Indonesia with almost $3 billion in annual revenue and could spend $300 million to $400 million in annual capital expenditure over the next three to five years, the companies announced on Thursday. 

Vikram Sinha, chief operating officer at Indosat Ooredoo, was nominated the CEO of PT Indosat Ooredoo Hutchison, while Nicky Lee, finance head at CK Hutchison Holdings Limited, would serve as CFO of the new entity.

Indosat Ooredoo president director Ahmad Al-Neama and Hutchison 3 Indonesia president director Cliff Woo are to keep their positions until the merger is compl...









Ooredoo, Hutchison ink $6b deal on Indosat-Tri merger


The deal to merge PT Indosat Ooredoo and PT Hutchison 3 Indonesia will enable the two firms to benefit from cost and capex synergies thanks to complementary infrastructure, an analyst said Friday.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

The biggest telecommunication company in Indonesia is state owned PT TELKOM. PT Telkomsel, their subsidiary company could be the second biggest before the merger of Indosat and Three. 


*Telkomsel named The Best Company to Work For in Asia 2021*​





Inforial (The Jakarta Post) Jakarta ● Mon, September 13, 2021 

Leading digital telecommunications company Telkomsel, a subsidiary of state-owned communications company PT Telkom Indonesia, has won The Best Company to Work For in Asia 2021 from HR Asia, a global magazine serving as a source of information on human resources practices and trends. 

Telkomsel said in a statement in Jakarta recently that the company had won a similar award in 2017. Telkomsel managed to outrank 250 companies from Indonesia and a number of participants from other countries. Telkomsel’s Human Capital Experience Management Vice President Andry Ferdiansyah accepted the award in an online award presentation ceremony, organized by Singapore’s Business Media International (BMI), one of the leading business media companies in Asia, on Sept. 8. 

In assessing the nominees, the judges put much emphasis on Telkom’s strategic initiatives, especially developing employee engagement during the pandemic to enhance their productivity. Apart from that, they noted Telkomsel’s employer branding strategy to attract the best digital talent to the company.

Telkomsel expressed hope that the award could add to its motivation to maintain its reputation as the best company to work for based on moral values. That way, employees could make the best possible contributions to the company and the Indonesian people, it said. 

The event gave the largest and most prestigious award in employee engagement and company excellence, with more than 300 company participants involving 2 million respondents across industries and regions. Telkomsel was one of the 46 winners from Indonesia in different categories, including banking, insurance, finance, retail, service, manufacturing and natural resource management. Nominees came from 11 locales, namely Indonesia, Cambodia, China, Hong Kong, Korea, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand and Vietnam.









Telkomsel named The Best Company to Work For in Asia 2021


Leading digital telecommunications company Telkomsel, a subsidiary of state-owned communications company PT Telkom Indonesia, has won The Best Company to Work For in Asia 2021 from HR Asia, a global magazine serving as a source of information on human resources practices and trends.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Govt considers curbs on processed nickel exports*​




Work is carried out in this undated picture at the Pomalaa nickel smelter in Kolaka, Southeast Sulawesi, operated by state-owned metal mining firm PT Aneka Tambang (Antam).(Handout/Antam)

Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) PREMIUM Jakarta ● Wed, September 22, 2021


The Investment Ministry is mulling over plans to ban or restrict the export of processed nickel products with less than 70 percent nickel content. Speaking at a virtual conference on Sept. 17, Investment Minister Bahlil Lahadalia said the government was planning to ban exports of processed products containing 30 to 40 percent nickel to preserve Indonesia’s nickel reserves and develop the downstream mining industry. 

Indonesian Nickel Mining Association (APNI) secretary-general Meidy Katrin Lengkey said the regulation would encourage investors to build a domestic industry for finished products. However, she added that the government needed to ensure that regulations were in place to accommodate downstream industry development, adequate infrastructure and demand.









Govt considers curbs on processed nickel exports


The government is mulling over plans to ban or restrict the export of processed nickel products containing less than 70 percent nickel.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Prudent measure by Sri Mulyani

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Govt debt issuance well below budget plan*​






Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Fri, September 24, 2021 

The Finance Ministry has said that government debt issuance declined 20.5 percent year-on-year (yoy) as of August, with the trend expected to continue until the year-end as the government strives to reduce the budget deficit. Debt issue this year reached Rp 550.6 trillion (US$38.68 billion) through the end of August, down from Rp 692.3 trillion over the same period in 2020. 

This amounts to just 46.8 percent of the Rp 1.177 quadrillion debt issue planned for the full year. “Even though it is already the eighth month of this year, debt issuance remains below 50 percent of the targeted amount. Why? This was due to an adjustment to the debt issuance target,” Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told a virtual press conference on Thursday.









Govt debt issuance well below budget plan


Debt issuance in the first eight months of the year is down 20.5 percent from the same period in 2020 as the government seeks to mend the budget.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Sun Cable to invest $2.5b in Indonesia for subsea power line*​




Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan and Australia Ambassador to Indonesia Penny Williams take part in a press conference on the Australia-Asia PowerLink project on Sep. 23, 2021.(Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment/-)



Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Fri, September 24, 2021

Energy company Sun Cable is planning to invest US$2.5 billion in Indonesia as part of its plan to develop a passing 5,000 kilometer subsea power line that links Singapore to Australia. The project, called the Australia-Asia PowerLink (AAPowerLink), will connect customers in Singapore to a 17 to 20 gigawatt solar farm – the biggest in the world – in Australia. The farm will also have an energy storage system with a capacity of 36 to 42 gigawatt hours. 

The AAPowerLink project will not supply electricity to consumers in Indonesia. The investment will mostly go to procuring equipment and services, as well as to operational and maintenance costs.









Sun Cable to invest $2.5b in Indonesia for subsea power line


The power line, which passes through Indonesia, connects Singapore to the world's largest solar farm in Australia.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Whizzack

Even though we don't have lithium mines of our own yet, it's good that we are already working on building a lithium processing plant here.. 
---------------------------------------------------------
*China's Chengxin and Tsingshan team up for US$350 million Indonesia lithium project*





The Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park (IMIP) in Central Sulawesi. - Jakarta Post/ANN

JAKARTA, Sept 25 (Reuters): China's Shenzhen Chengxin Lithium Group Co Ltd and an affiliate of steel and nickel giant Tsingshan Holding Group will invest in a US$350 million Indonesian lithium project to capture demand from the electric vehicle (EV) battery sector.
Tsingshan, which shook up the global nickel market by rapidly increasing production at low cost in Indonesia, is moving into lithium at a time when prices for the commodity are soaring amid booming EV sales in top market China.

In a filing, Chengxin said the partners would build a plant to make lithium chemicals in Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park on the island of Sulawesi. The park is home to several Chinese-invested projects including those making nickel and cobalt, which are also used in EV batteries.
Chengxin said the plant would produce 50,000 tonnes a year of lithium hydroxide and 10,000 tonnes a year of lithium carbonate, without providing a startup date.

Hydroxide prices in China are up 162.7% year-to-date, while those for carbonate are up 192.6%, according to Benchmark Mineral Intelligence.
Chengxin said it would own 65% of the joint venture - called PT ChengTok Lithium Indonesia - and Singapore-incorporated Stellar Investment Pte would hold 35%.
A Chengxin investor relations officer on Friday said Stellar is an affiliate of Tsingshan.
Tsingshan did not respond to a request for comment.
Indonesia is the world's biggest nickel miner but banned exports of nickel ore from 2020 as it sought to process more resources at home and establish a complete EV battery supply chain.
Last week, South Korea's LG Energy Solution and Hyundai Motor Group started construction of a $1.1 billion plant to make EV batteries in Indonesia's West Java province.
Chengxin did not say from where the lithium plant would source its raw materials but Daiwa Capital Markets analyst Dennis Ip said in a note that nearby Australia, which mines lithium-rich mineral spodumene, was the most likely option.
"It will be interesting to see which Australian miners have spare spodumene resources to be sold to Chengxin," Ip added. - Reuters









China's Chengxin and Tsingshan team up for US$350 million Indonesia lithium project


China's Shenzhen Chengxin Lithium Group Co Ltd and an affiliate of steel and nickel giant Tsingshan Holding Group will invest in a US$350 million Indonesian lithium project to capture demand from the electric vehicle (EV) battery sector.




www.thestar.com.my





-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ganfeng Lithium may make EV battery nickel chemicals in Indonesia -exec*
CONTRIBUTOR
Tom Daly Reuters
PUBLISHED
SEP 27, 2021 2:32AM EDT

China's Ganfeng Lithium Co Ltd, the world's biggest lithium company by market capitalisation, is considering making nickel chemicals for electric vehicle (EV) batteries in Indonesia, its vice chairman told Reuters.

Sept 27 (Reuters) - China's Ganfeng Lithium Co Ltd 002460.SZ, 1772.HK, the world's biggest lithium company by market capitalisation, is considering making nickel chemicals for electric vehicle (EV) batteries in Indonesia, its vice chairman told Reuters.
Ganfeng earlier this year agreed to buy nickel ore from Indonesia-focused miner Silkroad Nickel Ltd SILK.SI and is set to invest up to $30 million in the Singapore-listed company.
"We are about to close the deal and after that we are studying making downstream chemicals," Wang Xiaoshen said in an interview for the upcoming Reuters IMPACT conference.
The move would see Ganfeng, which supplies lithium to automakers including U.S. EV leader Tesla Inc TSLA.O, add production of another battery metal to its portfolio and become the latest Chinese company to pursue nickel smelting in Indonesia.

"Of course, we are closely watching the Indonesian national policy for nickel exports," Wang said. "So we will decide when the policy is clear what product is suitable to be produced in Indonesia. Definitely that would be supplies for the battery supply chain."
Indonesia, the world's biggest nickel miner, banned exports of nickel ore from 2020 to process more resources at home and set up a complete EV battery supply chain.
In addition, Indonesia is exploring levying an export tax on nickel products with less than 70% nickel content.
"We are evaluating all the options, including building the process ourselves" or third-party processing, Wang said.

Ganfeng occasionally buys nickel for production of nickel-cobalt-manganese (NCM) battery precursors to supplement its main source of supply - battery recycling, Wang explained.
To make the precursor business scalable, some nickel and cobalt will have to come from a more stable source, he said.
News that Ganfeng is thinking of producing nickel chemicals comes as one of the biggest investors in that space, Tsingshan Holding Group, is venturing into lithium in Indonesia.
Wang said it was "natural" for newcomers to join the industry given high lithium prices AM-995C-LCTC, which are up almost 200% this year on resurgent demand.

Ganfeng has also faced competition from an unnamed battery maker over its latest acquisition target, Argentina-focused Millennial Lithium Corp ML.V. It has until Monday to match or better the battery maker's offer for Millennial, which was higher than its own.
"We still have not made the final decision but we believe our original offer is a reasonable price," Wang said on Friday. "Even if the market is very hot we still need to keep our mind cool."
Register for Reuters IMPACT here: https://reutersevents.com/events/impact/
(Reporting by Tom Daly; Editing by Christopher Cushing)



https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/ganfeng-lithium-may-make-ev-battery-nickel-chemicals-in-indonesia-exec-2021-09-27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*World Bank expects Indonesian economy to grow 3.7% in 2021*
3 hours ago





World Bank's logo. (ANTARA/HO-World Bank docs/am/KT)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The World Bank has lowered its forecast for Indonesia's economic growth for this year to 3.7 percent from April's prediction of 4.4 percent citing the recent increase in COVID-19 Delta variant cases.

"The government's capacity to implement intelligent strategies is important. The 3T method can tackle the Delta variant that is very contagious," World Bank's chief economist for East Asia and the Pacific region, Aaditya Mattoo, said during a briefing here on Tuesday.

According to Mattoo, the vaccination program is key to restoring the economy not only in Indonesia but also in other countries in East Asia and the Pacific region.

In the next few months, vaccination coverage will reach 60 percent of the population in many countries, such as Indonesia and the Philippines, which are predicted to reach their target by the first half of 2022, he added.

"Hopefully, Indonesia and the Philippines can reach the target by the middle of next year," he remarked.

*Related news: ADB slashes Indonesia's 2021 economic growth forecast to 3.5 percent*

Furthermore, Mattoo explained that achieving the vaccination target would signal that community mobility is ready to restart so that the economy can be normalized and recovered.

However, he warned that vaccination alone will not be enough because there are countries that have a high number of vaccinated people, but their economy is still heavily impacted.

Therefore, he suggested that testing, tracing, and isolation (3T) continue to be carried out by the government and asked the public to keep complying with the health protocols.

The World Bank has also predicted a growth of 5.2 percent for the Indonesian economy in 2022, he informed. Meanwhile, by 2023, it can reach 5.1 percent, he added.

"That growth can increase by about 4.5-5 percent in the next few years, supported by macroeconomic policies," he explained.

In addition to vaccination, Mattoo said, economic growth can also be achieved through other endeavors, which are supportive macroeconomic policies, reforms, and new laws.

"The new law is also the reason why we are optimistic," he remarked.









World Bank expects Indonesian economy to grow 3.7% in 2021 - ANTARA News


The World Bank has lowered its forecast for Indonesia's economic growth for this year to 3.7 percent from April's prediction of 4.4 percent citing the ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian coal mining companies have to use this window of opportunity to diversify their business, not relying too much on their coal business any more.


----------



## Indos

*House passes 2022 state budget with 4.85% deficit*​




Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati speaks at the House of Representatives on Sept. 13 2021.(Finance Ministry/Public relation team)


The House of Representatives passed on Thursday the 2022 state budget bill into law, marking the beginning of Indonesia's fiscal consolidation, after nearly two years of heavy spending on COVID-19 relief efforts. 

The newly passed bill set Indonesia’s deficit at Rp 868 trillion (US$60.61 billion) next year, equivalent to 4.85 percent of gross domestic product (GDP), the same numbers mentioned by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo during his draft state budget speech on Aug. 16. 

The deficit was lower than the 6.14 percent run up last year and the 5.8 percent target for this year. Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the approved bill could help Indonesia reinstate the below 3 percent budget deficit cap starting 2023, which was mandated by Law No. 2/2020 on the government's COVID-19 response. The law only allowed the government to exceed









House passes 2022 state budget with 4.85% deficit


The passing of the bill marks the beginning of Indonesia's fiscal consolidation.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Factory activity rebounds thanks to eased pandemic curbs
*​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM Jakarta ● Fri, October 1, 2021 

Factory activity in Indonesia rebounded in September as the government eased movement restrictions imposed in the summer to contain the spread of COVID-19, but manufacturers face supply constraints. 

The manufacturing Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI) stood at 52.2 in September, marking a rebound from 43.7 in August, London-based business information company IHS Markit reported on Friday. 

September’s reading, which is above the 50-point threshold separating contraction and expansion, indicates that manufacturing activity was expanding again following contraction in July and August when the government imposed the emergency mobility curbs.









Factory activity rebounds thanks to eased pandemic curbs


IHS Markit’s manufacturing Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI) for Indonesia rebounded to 52.2 in September from 43.7 in August, marking a return to expansion territory after two months of contraction.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Record-high foreign reserves to strengthen Indonesia’s resilience amid looming taper*​




Money matters: A Bank Mandiri employee counts US dollar bills at the state bank’s cash center in Jakarta. Indonesia’s foreign reserves increased in the last four months. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Sun, October 3, 2021


The record-high foreign reserves seen in August suggest that Indonesia has strong fundamentals to face shocks in the financial market due to external factors such as the looming taper by the United States (US) Federal Reserve. 

The foreign reserves stood at US$144.8 billion in August, up by $7.5 billion from July, Bank Indonesia (BI) data show. This is enough to cover 9.1 months of imports or 8.7 months of imports and official debt servicing. For imports alone, it has exceeded the international rule of thumb to cover at least three months of imports.

“This will clearly strengthen the fundamentals of Indonesia’s economy amid the pandemic and the normalization of monetary policy among central banks globally,” Josua Pardede, chief economist at publicly listed Bank Permata, told The Jakarta Post in a phone interview on Sept. 27. “It...









Record-high foreign reserves to strengthen Indonesia’s resilience amid looming taper


Record-high foreign reserves will help Bank Indonesia (BI) intervene in the market to maintain stability in exchange rates and bonds should a shock occur, especially amid the looming taper from the US Federal Reserve




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Coal-fueled power plants no longer an option: Energy Minister*

6 hours ago




Coal-fueled power plants (PLTU) in Suralaya, Banten province. (ANTARA/HO-PT PLN (Persero)/aa) (Handout PT PLN (Persero))


*The development of new PLTUs is no longer an option, except those which are now under construction. This will offer a greater chance and room to develop new and renewable energy*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The development of coal-fueled power plants (PLTU) is no longer an option in Indonesia, which is moving to transition from fossil fuels to new and renewable energy, the Energy and Mineral Resources Minister has said.

New and renewable energy is cleaner, environmentally friendly, and has low emissions, Arifin Tasrif said at a webinar accessed from Jakarta on Tuesday.

“The development of new PLTUs is no longer an option, except those which are now under construction. This will offer a greater chance and room to develop new and renewable energy,” he added.

Based on state electricity company PT PLN’s power supply business plan (RUPTL 2021-2030), which was endorsed on September 28, 2021, the capacity of fossil energy-fueled power plants is targeted to increase by just 19.6 gigawatts, or 48.4 percent, in 10 years’ time, Tasrif said.

*Related news: Govt should optimally utilize alternative energy sources: Minister*

Meanwhile, the capacity of new and renewable energy-based power plants is projected to rise by 20.9 gigawatts, or 51.6 percent, he added.

To achieve the addition of 40.6 gigawatts quickly in the next decade, the government will offer opportunities to Independent Power Producers (IPPs) to build new and renewable energy-based power plants, the minister informed.

The national energy policy is aligned with the Indonesian government’s commitment to the Paris Agreement -- to reduce greenhouse gas emissions in 2030, in accordance with the National Determined Contribution (NDC), by 29 percent on its own and 41 percent with international support, he said.

“Today, the commitment to overcoming climate change has been responded to by adopting a roadmap for net-zero emissions,” Tasrif said.

One of the challenges to net-zero emissions is providing electrical power from low carbon energy sources, he added.

*Related news: President highlights Indonesia's energy, climate commitments at MEF

Related news: Indonesia, US intensify cooperation in energy sector: Ministry*

Reporter: Sugiharto P, Suharto
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2021









Coal-fueled power plants no longer an option: Energy Minister - ANTARA News


The development of coal-fueled power plants (PLTU) is no longer an option in Indonesia, which is moving to transition from fossil fuels to new and renewable ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*House hastily passes overhauled tax law





*​House Speaker Puan Maharani (fifth left) and deputy speakers Rachmat Gobel (left), Azis Syamsuddin (third left), Sufmi Dasco Ahmad (fifth right) and Muhaimin Iskandar (second right) assemble at a hearing in Jakarta on June 15.(Antara/M Risyal Hidayat)


Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Thu, October 7, 2021

The House of Representatives passed a bill on Thursday to overhaul the country’s tax system after what has been called one of the hastiest deliberations in Indonesia’s modern legislative history.

The Harmonized Tax Law (HPP), previously called the Amended General Taxation Law, raises income taxes on the rich, increases value-added taxes (VAT) and scraps a proposal to cut corporate income taxes. It also introduces carbon taxes, a second tax amnesty period and a plan to swap taxpayer identification numbers (NPWP) with identity card numbers (NIK) for easier tracking.

The government expects the changes to boost state revenue before the country reinstates the budget deficit ceiling of 3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) in 2023. Lawmakers lifted the cap last year to accommodate more than a billion dollars of...









House hastily passes overhauled tax law


The new law, which was shielded from public scrutiny, raises income taxes on the rich, increases value-added taxes (VAT) and introduces carbon taxes, among other changes meant to increase state revenue.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Investment Ministry is smart by start projecting Indonesia in Al Jazeera International through adds, just see it now after not seeing the adds for several years ( I am a fanatic AJ and CNN watcher). Maybe later they will put adds on CNN.

Previous adds from Industry Ministry, I havent found yet the newest adds that they use in recent promotion in Al-Jazeera International.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s Rupiah Could Become Asia’s Best-Performing Currency in 2021*
By
David Finnerty
+ Follow
October 10, 2021, 5:00 PM PDT

Indonesian currency was best Asia performer in third quarter
Lower infections and carry trade are also in rupiah’s favor


The Indonesian rupiah could be Asia’s best-performing currency for the rest of the year with elevated commodity prices boosting the nation’s trade surpluses.

The exporter of coal and palm oil is benefiting from a global energy crisis that has roiled many of its peers that are net commodity importers. Indonesia is due to post September trade figures Friday, following a record $4.74 billion surplus in August -- its 16th in a row.

The rupiah rose 1.3% in the third quarter, even as Asian rivals weakened with rising Treasury yields. With the nation’s foreign reserves at a record, Bank Indonesia has plenty of ammunition to support the currency if U.S. yields rise further in coming months.

“We continue to lean positively on the IDR and expect it to remain one of the best performers across EM Asia on a total-returns basis in Q4,” said Divya Devesh, head of ASEAN and South-Asia FX research at Standard Chartered Bank in Singapore.








He noted that Indonesia was in a better position than before the 2013 taper tantrum, with a combined current account trade surplus of $13 billion in the last four quarters, compared with a $12 billion deficit eight years ago.

There are threats to the rupiah’s bid to remain at, or near the top, of Asia’s leadership board this quarter after topping it in the three months ended September. The currency’s inability to breach a technical resistance at 14,200 against the dollar last month despite all the bullish momentum could limit more gains.

Continued increases in Treasury yields -- which have climbed almost 20 basis points since the end of September -- will also weigh on the attractiveness of the rupiah’s carry trade. Foreign funds have sold the nation’s debt for 13 consecutive days through Oct. 5 on a net basis.

However, many of the rupiah’s regional rivals are facing even bigger headwinds.

The baht has been dragged down by Thailand’s slowing economy and a growing current account deficit, while the Philippine central bank has signaled that the peso could weaken more this quarter. The Singapore dollar’s upside, meanwhile, may be limited if the Monetary Authority of Singapore leaves its policy parameters unchanged at its upcoming monetary policy review, as is widely expected.

The Malaysian currency is the one outlier that could knock the rupiah off its perch. A high vaccination rate enabling authorities to roll back curbs and surging oil prices are buoying Malaysia’s growth. Its neighbor’s gains, however, don’t negate the strong case for the rupiah.









Indonesia’s Rupiah Could Become Asia’s Best-Performing Currency in 2021


The Indonesian rupiah could be Asia’s best-performing currency for the rest of the year with elevated commodity prices boosting the nation’s trade surpluses.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Indos

Government needs to be prudent and has committed to bring back previous 3 % of GDP deficit cap into 2023 budget. The cap has been lifted to around 6.5 % in 2020 due to economic crisis after Covid Pandemic stuck the country since March 2020. The deficit then gradually decreased in 2021 budget into around 5.6 % of GDP and in 2022 budget it is reduced further into 4.8 % of GDP. It is mandated by law, so government doesnt have any option left beside tightening the spending and boosting the revenues.

The prudent deficit cap has been started after Indonesia experience Asian Financial Crisis in 1997-1999 where the effect with skyrocketing inflation and private sectors financial bleedings must be dealt until around 2004. Many reform have been made since BJ Habibie Presidency in 1998 where under his administration the Dollar can be stabilized from 18.000 IDR per USD into 8000 IDR per USD.

Despite the political reform that bring market confidence and people optimism after Soeharto stepping down, IDR was still weak and depreciate again into 12.000 IDR per USD due to higher import that weaken Rupiah after free trade agreement between ASEAN and China is effective since around 2010, then Rupiah get weaken again due to US tapering policy since 2013 and sit in 14.000-15.000 IDR per USD until now.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------



*Forgoing corporate tax cut may not hurt business much: Experts*​*



*
Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati speaks at the House of Representatives on Sept. 13 in a discussion on a bill regulating fiscal relations between the central government and the regions, as well as a bill on taxation.(Finance Ministry/Public relation team)


Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) PREMIUM Jakarta ● Sun, October 10, 2021


A 20 percent corporate income tax rate remains a distant dream for businesses as the newly passed Harmonized Tax Law (HPP) stipulates no cut in the rate, contrary to an earlier government plan.

In the wake of the plan’s cancellation, some business groups have expressed concern that the move might harm Indonesia's business climate, but analysts say the impact will be minimal. The new law keeps the corporate income tax rate at 22 percent, where it has been since 2020.









Forgoing corporate tax cut may not hurt business much: Experts


A 20 percent corporate income tax rate remains a distant dream for Indonesian businesses as the newly passed Harmonized Tax Law (HPP) stipulates no cut in the rate, contrary to an earlier government plan.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Currently there are 4 state owned universities (ITB, UI, UNPAD, UNAIR), 2 Government research Agencies (LIPI and Eijkman Foundation) which develop their own Covid Vaccines. They have different technology in developing the vaccines,

UNAIR has stated they have completed trial on animals and waiting National Drug and Food Control (BPOM) approval to do human trial starting in late October, UNAIR has said the vaccine effectiveness is above 90 percent and can handle Delta Varian. If anything goes as plan, the mass production will be started in March 2022 where state owned pharmacy company, Biofarma, is expected to do the production.

Eijkman Foundation also target middle of 2022 for mass production of their vaccine


----------



## Indos

This file photo shows Tanjung Jati B Power Plant project, Java Power Plant 4 (PLTU Jawa 4) in Jepara. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)


*Indonesia to Impose Carbon Tax in April 2022, Starting With Coal Power Plants*

BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
OCTOBER 08, 2021

*Jakarta*. Indonesia will begin to carbon tax coal-fired power stations in April 2022 to start the measure implementation that eventually would reach all sectors in the economy to reduce national greenhouse gas emissions.

The carbon tax was part of the country's tax reforms, the latest in a series of legislation overhauls that seek to make the country more attractive for investment.

On Thursday, the House of Representatives passed into law the 2021 Law about Tax Regulation Harmonization. Under the law, every kilogram of carbon equivalent emissions that exceed a certain cap will be subjected to Rp-30 (0.21 cent dollar) tax, Minister of Law and Human Rights Yasonna Laoly said. That is roughly equal to about $2.1 per metric ton of carbon equivalent.

"In the early stages, starting in 2022, a carbon tax will be imposed on the coal-fired power plant sector using a tax mechanism based on emission limits, or cap and tax," Yasonna said on Thursday.

He said Indonesia's carbon tax was a strong signal that would encourage the development of carbon markets/carbon emissions trading, technological innovation, and more efficient and eco-friendly investments in the country.

Additionally, the government hopes the tax would restrict greenhouse gas emissions, which contributes to an increase in global temperature, and would ultimately reduce the risk of climate disasters in Indonesia.
"The imposition of carbon taxes to restore the environment is part of Indonesia's commitment to reduce carbon emissions," he said.

According to Indonesia's Nationally Determined Contribution (NDC) plan, the country aimed to reduce carbon emission without outside help by 29 percent compared to the business-as-usual level by 2030. With international support, Indonesia aimed to reduce its emissions by 41 percent of the business-as-usual level.

*Carbon Tax Roadmap*
The government set has been working on a carbon tax roadmap since the beginning of this year. The inclusion of carbon tax in the country's tax code was its first milestone. Next, the government plans to finalize a presidential decree on the economic value of carbon and develop a carbon tax and carbon exchange technical mechanism.

Lastly, the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources will launch a pilot project for carbon trading in the power sector by the end of this year.

Under the trading scheme, the emission-producing organization above the cap must purchase an emission permit certificate (SIE) from another party whose emissions are below the limit.

The government targets the carbon tax to be fully implemented by 2025 through the carbon exchange, where companies can trade their emissions permit. That will be done by the gradual expansion of the carbon taxation sector depending on its readiness and the creation of carbon tax management regulations.









Indonesia to Impose Carbon Tax in April 2022, Starting With Coal Power Plants


The government plans all companies to pay carbon tax by 2025 or buy emissions permits from their peers in a domestic carbon exchange.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Waiting IMF latest report


----------



## Indos

*Freeport breaks ground on $3 billion copper smelter in Gresik*​





Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, October 12, 2021


Gold and copper mining giant PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI) has begun constructing its copper smelter in Gresik, East Java, ending months of uncertainty over the fate of the US$2.8 billion project.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo inaugurated on Tuesday the project for the smelter slated to begin operations in 2023 or 2024. PTFI said in a statement that progress on the construction had reached 8 percent.

The smelter will process 1.7 million tons of copper concentrate annually into 600,000 tons of copper cathode, which can be further processed into electrical wiring, pipes and car batteries, among others products.









Freeport breaks ground on $3 billion copper smelter in Gresik


President Jokowi said the facility was "the biggest" single line copper smelter in the world.




www.thejakartapost.com










----------------------------------------------------

PT Freeport Indonesia majority stake (51 %) is owned by state owned MIN ID, as MIN ID is part of state owned battery consortium (IBC), this smelter output will likely be used to supply EV battery industry in the country that is currently lead by JV of Korean companies lead by LG and state owned consortium IBC.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH


*CATL Ready to Build Electric Battery Factory in December 




*​


By Cahya Puteri Abdi Rabbi 
September 21, 2021, 5:57 p.m.

CATL will be the second company to build an electric battery factory in Indonesia after PT Industri Battery Indonesia and the LG consortium.

Investment Minister/Head of the Investment Coordinating Board ( BKPM ) Bahlil Lahadalia said the process of building an electric vehicle battery factory in collaboration with an electric vehicle battery manufacturer from China, Contemporary Amperex Technology Co. Ltd. (CATL) will be conducted at the end of December 2021. "After the first phase yesterday we built with a capacity of 10 gigawatts, at the end of December we will start building in collaboration with CATL," said Bahlil in a webinar, Tuesday (21/9).

CATL is the second company to start the construction of an electric vehicle battery factory in Indonesia. Previously, on September 15, the groundbreaking of the electric battery factory owned by PT Industri Battery Indonesia and the LG consortium was carried out. Meanwhile, the investment value of the factory reached US$ 1.1 billion or Rp 15.68 trillion.

Currently, the Indonesian government is intensifying the nickel industry downstream program towards an integrated battery. The government is also trying to build the entire ecosystem of battery production for electric vehicles in Indonesia.

"We will build it from upstream, starting from the mine, the smelter, then the battery, then assembling the car, up to the recycle it will all be built in Indonesia," he said. Ecosystem development is carried out to utilize existing resources in Indonesia. The largest raw material for batteries is nickel and 25% of the world's total nickel reserves are in Indonesia. Therefore, he invites investors, especially Europe, to be part of the investment in the electric vehicle battery industry in Indonesia. The government will certainly be present to take care of the permits and incentives needed for investors.

“Even if it is necessary, we will take care of the land, we can also arrange the mine. The important thing is that there is good communication with the government and we believe that collaboration must be built both between investors, SOEs as well as with national entrepreneurs and MSMEs," he said.

He emphasized that not only the resources are abundant, but industrial development is also carried out with attention to environmental sustainability and climate improvement.

"We always try to make improvements in the context of providing certainty for investors, providing convenience, as well as providing transparency and efficiency," he said. Previously, Bahlil said that there were seven countries that were interested in investing in the national electric vehicle battery industry.

These investors include those from Europe, China, and Southeast Asia. One of the investors from Southeast Asia is targeted to sign an investment cooperation contract in October this year. In the near future, the government will also announce potential new investors from Europe.

With the inclusion of these seven countries' investments, Bahlil has the ambition to make Indonesia a center for electric car manufacturers.









CATL Siap Bangun Pabrik Baterai Listrik di Bulan Desember - Industri Katadata.co.id


CATL akan menjadi perusahaan kedua yang membangun pabrik baterai listrik di Indonesia setelah PT Industri Baterai Indonesia beserta konsorsium LG.




katadata.co.id


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447579142669709314




We continue our bilateral meetings before the G20 Trade and Investment Ministers meeting. We met with Indonesian Trade Minister Mohammed Lutfi. We held consultations to increase the trade volume between Turkey and Indonesia and to further strengthen our commercial relations.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Records Trade Surplus of $4.37 Billion in September 2021*


Eko Nordiansyah • 15 October 2021 10:57

Jakarta: Indonesia's trade balance experienced a surplus of USD4.37 billion in September 2021, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

The trade surplus occurred because exports reached USD20.60 billion, while imports stood at USD16.23 billion.

"Indonesia's trade balance has recorded a surplus for 17 consecutive months," said BPS Head Margo Yuwono in a video conference on Friday, October 15, 2021.

"The value of imports in September 2021 fell by 2.67 percent compared to August 2021," he said.

"But if we calculate the year on year (yoy) growth, our imports still increased by 40.31 percent," he added.

According to the BPS chairman, exports in September 2021 decreased by 3.84 percent compared to the previous month.

Cumulatively, Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of USD25.07 billion from January-September 2021.

"This is very high compared to previous years. For example, in the same period in 2020, our surplus only reached USD13.35 billion, even in 2019 we experienced a deficit," he concluded.

(WAH)









Indonesia Records Trade Surplus of $4.37 Billion in September 2021


Indonesias trade balance experienced a surplus of USD4.37 billion in September 2021, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).




www.medcom.id


----------



## Indos

Manufacturing Out Put (2018 data)














Mapped: China's Manufacturing Superpower vs. the World


What’s in store for the world’s largest manufacturing producers?



howmuch.net





------------------------------------------------------

*Manufacturing Out Put (2020 data)*







--------------------------------------------------------

*IMF Recent Projection (October 12, 2021)

Nominal GDP (2021-2026)








*



-----------------------------------------------------

*Growth Rate Projection 2021-2026




*









World Economic Outlook Database, October 2021






www.imf.org


----------



## Indos

*My take on IMF*

I am quite optimist that Indonesian GDP growth will be at least 6 % 2023 forward inshaAllah, unlike what is projected by IMF at its recent projection.

I have heard that Gupta, IMF Chief Economist, presentation few days ago. Asian Chief Economist is also an Indian. She even doesnt mention about energy crisis and only said supply bottle neck, higher commodities that can push inflation up across many nations.

As nation that has many coal production and reserve where domestic industry and utilities will get cheaper price than market price, just compared 70 USD per ton of coal in Indonesia and more than 200 USD per ton coal must be paid in international market, Indonesia will become more interesting in the eyes of foreign investors. I believe it is now a situation where investors will start to regard highly countries that has better shield in term of energy crisis that will likely last quite long, due to transition process from fossil energy into more sustainable one.

This is why I regard highly market assessment which is reflected in currency and stock market trading, as they are the ones who doesnt have vested interest in doing the projection and will not want to lose in doing the real transaction on the currency and capital market. So far Rupiah, Indonesian currency, shows strong position and it shows market confidence in our economy. The absorbent of Government bond is also going smoothly by foreign lenders with comparatively low interest rate despite I see we should get much lower than current rate due to better fundamental than many countries which has lower interest rate than Indonesia.

https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/co...uld-be-asias-best-performing-currency-in-2021

*IMF Projection*

What is basically done by IMF is just bringing back the previous trend that happen during the normal period for the last 5 years that ended in 2019. Where for India case they have optimist projection since India was slowing during that period into 4-5 % growth per year.

This energy crisis doesnt even become their main consideration and they think this problem will be gone next year forever, where for me I think it will likely stay for possibly next 6 - 8 years since oil and gas companies will split their investment fund from being concentrated on fossil fuel drilling and exploration and its supplies infrastructures ( oil tankers, refinery, etc) into sustainable energy investment in solar and others. The gap between this and the demand that make the energy crisis that we are currently happening.

I dont say next year we are going through the same level of energy crisis experience by Europe, India, China, and also several countries, but the supply will likely be tight and this will reduce the previous inventories of fossil fuel, this situation that IMO will make investors think that putting the investment in the country that can secure their energy demand will bring more certainty in their business planning. The degree of importance on this aspect will be greater, that will eventually effect their investment planning, this is what I am thinking

Even Singapore also has faced similar problem as well

https://www.theedgesingapore.com/ne...risis-hits-singapore-iswitch-energy-goes-bust

*Structural Reform *

And the 5 % projection during "normal" period for Indonesia doesnt also consider some structural reform that have been made by Indonesia which is Omnibus Law. The law is passed in early 2021 and the implementation is started around September this year. This factor is not there during previous period where Indonesia posted 5-5.7 % economic growth since around 2013-2019.

The implementation of the law in Indonesia is expected to make the level of ease of doing business in the country getting greater inshaAllah as projected by many economist and investment bankers around the world, including institution like World Bank and Fitch Rating.

Those combination of factors that make me optimist my country can still post economic growth at least 6 % in 2024-2026 period, following similar projection in 2023 by IMF inshaAllah


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia a ‘natural winner’: Nomura*​





Mark Lempp (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, October 18, 2021



Indonesia’s stock market has performed relatively well amid recent market volatility, but research analysts at financial services group Nomura Holdings suggests it is still punching below its weight.

While acknowledging that “potential stagflation and geopolitical tensions, along with tapering and likely ensuing interest rate hikes in Indonesia, can be a toxic concoction of risks,” a research report published on Sunday implies Southeast Asia’s largest economy has a leg-up on its regional peers.

“Although we view the economic environment as hardly enthusiastic to look forward to in the next year, we think Indonesia provides a relative shelter amidst the challenging mid-to-long term market outlook,” the equity strategists contend, pointing to Indonesia’s speedy recovery from the coronavirus-induced economic crisis.









Indonesia a ‘natural winner’: Nomura


Indonesia’s stock market has performed relatively well amid recent market volatility, but research analysts at financial services group Nomura Holdings suggest it is still punching below its weight.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*BI holds policy rate, expects muted inflation*​




Tantrum trepidation: People leave a Bank Indonesia (BI) office building in Central Jakarta on Feb. 26, 2020. With inflation well under control, the central bank kept its key interest rates unchanged on Tuesday.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman
(The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta, Tue, October 19, 2021

Bank Indonesia (BI) has decided to maintain the benchmark interest rate at a record low of 3.5 percent as the central bank sees the country’s inflation rate at the lower end of the target. BI also held the deposit facility and lending facility rates at 2.75 and 4.25 percent, respectively, after its two-day governors meeting on Monday and Tuesday.

“This decision is in line with the need to maintain exchange rate and financial system stability amid the low inflation forecast and efforts to support economic growth,” BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said in an online press briefing on Tuesday.









BI holds policy rate, expects muted inflation


Bank Indonesia has kept the seven-day reverse repo rate unchanged at a record low of 3.50 percent as the central bank sees full-year inflation at the lower end of its target range.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Abid123

What is more useful? GDP nominal or PPP`?


----------



## Indos

Abid123 said:


> What is more useful? GDP nominal or PPP`?



To seek purchasing power comparison, PPP is more useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Indos said:


> To seek purchasing power comparison, PPP is more useful.


Thank you brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian-Chinese consortium begins study on $560M coal-to-methanol plant*​







Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita attends the signing ceremony for an agreement between Powerindo Cipta Energy (PCE) and China National Chemical Engineering Corporation to begin a feasibility study for a $560-million coal-to-methanol plant.(Industry Ministry/Public relation team)


Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, October 19, 2021

An Indonesian and a Chinese company have inked an agreement to begin a feasibility study for a coal-to-methanol plant worth US$560 million. The announcement comes as the government is pushing for downstream development to get more value out of the country’s rich coal reserves. 

The agreement was signed between Indonesia’s Powerindo Cipta Energy (PCE) and China National Chemical Engineering Corporation, which have formed a consortium for the project.









Indonesian-Chinese consortium begins study on $560M coal-to-methanol plant


An agreement signed by the two companies on a feasibility study for the project comes as the government seeks new use for the country’s abundant coal reserves.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Booster Vaccine is set to be ready in early 2022.

1. Only poor people will get free vaccine booster, while most Indonesian needs to pay the booster vaccine
2. 6 Government Institutions ( 4 state owned universities, 2 gov research agencies) are developing Covid vaccine with different technologies, 2 of them ( Air Langga University (UNAIR) and Eijkman Foundation ) said first semester of 2022 their vaccine is ready to be mass produced, UNAIR is set to do human trial in late October 2021)


----------



## Indos

*TransJakarta Starts to Serve Passengers with Normal Capacity*





Thursday, October 21, 2021 | 13:52 WIB
*Investor Daily


JAKARTA, investor.id * - PT Transport Jakarta (TransJakarta) has started serving passengers with 100 percent normal capacity during the second level of Community Activity Restrictions (PPKM) in Jakarta.

PT TransJakarta Operations Director Prasetia Budi explained that this policy was a follow-up to the Governor's Decree Number 1245 of 2021 regarding PPKM level two for Corona Virus Disease 2019 and the Decree of the Head of the DKI Jakarta Transportation Agency Number 441 of 2021 concerning Technical Guidelines for Limiting Transport Capacity and Operational Time of Transportation Facilities at level two PPKM.

“TransJakarta is back to serving customers fully, especially in terms of customer capacity. This is in line with the recovery in community activities as the PPKM status has been declared to have dropped to level two," said Prasetia Budi in his official statement, in Jakarta, Thursday.

Prasetia emphasized that TransJakarta continues to apply strict health protocol standards, both at bus stops and on buses. .

customers are required to show proof of vaccination has done COVID-19 through application PeduliLindungi, Jaki or use the certificate documents that have been printed or digitally via a mobile phone.

in addition, customers are also required to wear masks, as well as the measurement of body temperature before entering stop.

The TransJakarta bus fleet is also regularly cleaned using disinfectant liquid.

“This is to ensure that customers still feel safe and comfortable. Even though the level is down, we must not be careless," said Prasetia Budi.


Editor : *Imam Suhartadi* (imam_suhartadi@investor.co.id)









TransJakarta Mulai Layani Penumpang dengan Kapasitas Normal


PT Transportasi Jakarta (TransJakarta) mulai melayani penumpang dengan kapasitas normal 100 persen pada masa Pemberlakuan Pembatasan Kegiata




investor.id


----------



## Indos

Despite some relaxation in people mobility due to lower infection rate, alhamduliLLAH, air travelling is still having strict measures by obligating the passenger to get PCR test before getting to the plane for domestic travelling. International flight still needs both PCR test and 5 days quarantine obligation.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

----------------------------------------





A woman sits inside Bulungan sports hall in South Jakarta during a mass vaccination program for refugees and asylum seekers on October 7, 2021. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)


*Indonesia Reports Lowest Daily Covid-19 Death Toll since May 2020*

BY :THE JAKARTA GLOBE
OCTOBER 17, 2021

*Jakarta.* The Covid-19 situation in Indonesia has improved significantly with a steady decline in new cases and deaths over the last few weeks. 

The country recorded 19 Covid deaths on Sunday -- the lowest single-day death toll since May 25, 2020 -- to take the overall fatality toll to 142,952, government figures show.

The daily death toll has been below the 100 mark since the start of the month with an average of 60 deaths month to date.

A further 747 new cases have been recorded in the past 24 hours, bringing the total number of cases to 4.23 million.

The total number of active cases currently stands at 18,388.

Southeast Asia’s biggest country has largely eased Covid-19 restrictions by allowing schools, malls, cinemas, pubic markets, and restaurants to reopen with a 50 percent capacity limit.

Labor-intensive factories can operate at full capacity as long as they implement multiple shifts at works.

More than 107 million citizens have had one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine since the mass inoculation began in January, representing 52 percent of the target population. Of that figure, 62.8 million are fully vaccinated.









Indonesia Reports Lowest Daily Covid-19 Death Toll since May 2020


The daily death toll has been below the 100 mark since the start of the month with an average of 60 deaths month to date.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH






*Bahlil: Foxconn Will Invest in Battery - Electric Cars in Indonesia*
NEWS - Rahajeng Kusumo Hastuti, CNBC Indonesia

24 October 2021 09:50


*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Investment Minister/Head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Bahlil Lahadalia revealed that Indonesia has obtained an _electric vehicle_ (EV) battery investment commitment from a Taiwanese company, Foxconn.

He said Foxconn plans to build a comprehensive electric battery and electric vehicle industry in Indonesia. Electric vehicles that will be developed are four-wheeled and two-wheeled.

This investment commitment was expressed in a meeting with the Chairman of Hon Hai Precision Industry (Foxconn) Young Liu in Taipei, Taiwan, last Friday (22/10/2021).


During the meeting, Bahlil said that the electric vehicle battery industry is a manifestation of the future policy direction of the Indonesian government in building a green economy and a sustainable blue economy.

According to him, Indonesia is the right place for investment in the electric battery ecosystem because it has the advantages of natural resources as raw material for electric batteries, more equitable infrastructure development, the growth of the middle class community, and the demographic bonus that has the potential to become a productive workforce as well as a promising market. .

"In accordance with the direction of Mr. President Joko Widodo, we look forward to Foxconn's cooperation in Indonesia because it is in line with the big vision in carrying out economic transformation to create added value. The development of the battery industry from upstream to downstream is the right approach," Bahlil said in a press release, Sunday. (24/10/2021).

He emphasized that the government is very committed, and will ensure all permits and incentives through one door, namely the Ministry of Investment.

Furthermore, Bahlil reminded about collaboration with SOEs, national private entrepreneurs, and Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises in the entire supply chain of Foxconn and Gogoro.

"Of course the Indonesian government views collaboration as one of the main keys in building and developing the battery industry. This needs to be done so that there is equity in a mutually beneficial context," Bahlil added.

In response to this, Foxconn Chairman Young Liu explained that Foxconn plans to build a comprehensive electric battery and electric vehicle industry in Indonesia.

He said, Indonesia is a country with tremendous potential, and in the future electricity will be made in Indonesia with designs according to the interests of the Indonesian people.

"We will immediately follow up today's meeting with discussions and technical surveys," Liu said.

He also expressed his commitment to involving local companies and Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises (MSMEs) in Foxconn investments. This is in line with the Build, Operate, Localize (BOL) business model currently being implemented by Foxconn.

"We will not only assemble, but we want to build a whole industry for Indonesia in Indonesia," said Liu.

Specifically for cooperation regarding two-wheeled electric scooters, Foxconn collaborated with Gogoro, who has experience in developing electric scooters. Gogoro CEO Horace Luke believes that mobility using electric vehicles is something that is inevitable and will happen in this decade.

Gogoro, as a pioneer in providing battery exchange system infrastructure in Taiwan and electric two-wheeled vehicles, will also cooperate in completing Foxconn's investment plan.

"We started in Taiwan and saw that Indonesia was the right place for us to develop electric scooters. Charging energy for our electric scooters is not using charging technology, but battery swaps. We think this is very appropriate for use in Indonesia," said Horace.

Investment from Taiwan grew 91% compared to the same period in 2020. The distribution of investment locations from Taiwan was also not only concentrated in Java Island (47%), but also balanced outside Java Island (53%) for the same period.









Bahlil: Foxconn Bakal Investasi Baterai - Mobil Listrik di RI


Menteri Investasi Bahlil Lahadalia menyebut, RI telah memperoleh komitmen investasi baterai EV dari perusahaan Taiwan, Foxconn.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Recent people mobility in Jakarta

MRT






Greater Jakarta Commuter Train

Rush Hour


----------



## Indos

Recent people mobility, South Jakarta.

Ragunan Zoo is open again since last Saturday, during weekend there were 18.000 visitors.


----------



## Indos

IMF is somehow always wanting to understate Indonesia economic growth projection






*Sri Mulyani: RI's Economy Grows 4.3% in Q3, 4% Throughout 2021*
NEWS - Lidya Julita Sembiring-Kembaren , CNBC Indonesia

25 October 2021 11:26


*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - The* Ministry of Finance announced the projected economic growth for the third quarter of 2021 and throughout this year. In the third quarter of 2021, economic growth is estimated to slow down.

"The _outlook_ for economic growth in the third quarter of 2021 is 4.3%, down compared to the second quarter of 2021 because we experienced a very high _delta variant _ which caused a correction to the economic recovery," said Sri Mulyani Indrawati, Minister of Finance, at a press conference in the State Budget for the period October 2021, Monday (25/10/2021).

For the record, economic growth in the second quarter of 2021 reached 7.07%. This is the highest on record since 2004.

Meanwhile, throughout 2021, Sri Mulyani continued, Gross Domestic Product (GDP) is estimated to grow by 4%. Better than 2020 which contracted (negative growth) 2.07%, the lowest since 1998.

"Performance for the fourth quarter of 2021 has the potential to _rebound to_ become more normal," said Sri Mulyani.









Sri Mulyani: Ekonomi RI Tumbuh 4,5% di Q3, 4% Sepanjang 2021


Kementerian Keuangan mengumumkan proyeksi pertumbuhan ekonomi kuartal III-2021 dan sepanjang tahun ini.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*From Sri Mulyani, Indonesia Finance Minister*

APBN Hard Work is getting real, the national economic recovery is getting even more!

The performance of APBN continues to improve to support the national economic recovery. State income is recorded already reached Rp1. 354,8 trillion or grow by 16,8 %. For the growth of tax acceptance until September has reached 13,2 %, where this achievement is getting closer to APBN 2021 target which is 14,7 %.

Admission of capabilities and excise capable of growing 29 % and the realization of PNBP which until September 2021 has reached 107,6 % of APBN 2021. target.

State shopping growth until September 2021 has reached Rp1. 806,8 trillion or grown minus 1,9 %. This is due to acceleration of shopping needs in the previous period.

Budget financing also undergoes a decrease i.e. just reaching Rp621, 9 T or down 20,7 % compared to last year which reached Rp784, 6 T in the same period. This describes the continuation of fiscal consolidation has started to go as we expected.

After a surge in covid-19 cases in June-August, economic performance improved. PMI Manufacturing Indonesia returns to expansion, even among ASEAN-5 Indonesia is able to achieve the highest Manufacturing PMI which is 52,2.

The economic growth of Q3- 2021 is expected to be at 4,5 percent range as sustained by the consumption of strong communities, investment activity improved, strong export performance driven continues commodity price trends, as well as evenly recovery across many regions.

Although global and domestic economies continue to show improvement, but we still need to be vigilant and vaccination acceleration should continue to be done in various areas.

From APBN KiTa Press Conference

Jakarta, October 25, 2021

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Telkom’s Mitratel eyes $1.8 billion in biggest Indonesian IPO*​







Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta 
Wed, October 27, 2021

State-owned telecommunications tower operator PT Dayamitra Telekomunikasi (Mitratel) plans to raise up to Rp 24.9 trillion (US$1.76 billion) through its initial public offering (IPO), which would give it the biggest IPO in Indonesian history.

Mitratel, a subsidiary of Telkom, Indonesia’s largest telecommunications company, plans to sell 24.54 billion shares at Rp 775 to Rp 975 apiece through the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX), according to its IPO prospectus published on Tuesday. The shares amount to a 29.85 percent stake in the company.









Telkom’s Mitratel eyes $1.8 billion in biggest Indonesian IPO


Mitratel is expected to become the country's "biggest independent telecom tower player" after acquiring some 6,000 towers using the IPO's proceeds.




www.thejakartapost.com





---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Currently biggest Indonesian IPO is 2021 Bukalapak (technology company) IPO which get 1.5 billion USD fresh money to the company


----------



## Indos

*Sri Mulyani criticizes IMF*

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Calling OECD and IMF Projections Too Small, Sri Mulyani Believes Economic Growth in 2021 to Reach 4 Percent *​
*



*
Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani gave a virtual speech during the Bisnis Indonesia Award event in Jakarta, Monday (14/12/2020). Business - Abdurachman


*The government believes that economic growth in 2021 can reach 4 percent, with a high record in the third and fourth quarters. *

Bisnis.com , JAKARTA - The government considers that the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development or the OECD and the International Monetary Fund or the IMF project that Indonesia's economic growth will be too low this year.

The government believes that economic growth in 2021 can reach 4 percent, with a high record in the third and fourth quarters. This was conveyed by the Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati in an online press conference of the Financial Sector Stability Committee (KSSK) on Wednesday (27/10/2021).

She said that the OECD and the IMF revised the global economic growth projections due to the dynamics of global supply and the mutation of the latest variant of Covid-19.

In addition, he also explained that the OECD estimates Indonesia's economic growth in 2021 at 3.7 percent and 2022 at 4.9 percent. On the other hand, the IMF projects that Indonesia's economic growth in 2021 will only be 3.2 percent and in 2022 it will be higher at 5.9 percent.

"The predictions of 3.2 percent [from the IMF] and 3.7 percent [from the OECD] in our opinion are too low, because we saw in the third quarter of 2021 even though we were hit by the delta variant, and it turns out that with the government's steps we can control it quite quickly and efficiently. effectively causing the outlook for the third quarter of 2021 economic growth to be better," Sri Mulyani said on Wednesday (27/10/2021).

The government also estimates that economic growth in the third quarter of 2021 can reach 4.5 percent, then in the fourth quarter of 2021 the projection is higher, reaching 5.4 percent. This makes the government's economic growth projections higher than those of the two international institutions.

"So overall, the government estimates that this year's economic projection is at 4 percent, higher than the IMF's 3.2 percent and the OECD's 3.7 percent", she said.









Sebut Proyeksi OECD dan IMF Terlalu Kecil, Sri Mulyani Yakin Pertumbuhan Ekonomi 2021 Capai 4 Persen


Pemerintah meyakini pertumbuhan ekonomi 2021 dapat mencapai 4 persen, dengan catatan yang tinggi pada kuartal III dan IV.




ekonomi.bisnis.com





World Bank has better projection









Indonesia Economic Prospects (IEP), June 2021: Boosting the recovery


Indonesia’s economy is projected to rebound by 4.4% in 2021 supported by a gradual improvement in domestic demand and positive spillovers from a stronger global economy. Growth could accelerate to 5.0% in 2022 driven by reduced uncertainty and assuming that the vaccine rollout reaches a critical...




www.worldbank.org




.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

mohamedelsheih said:


> Thanks for this review. Very interesting to viewing.



Your welcome, I am the only Indonesian member here who is still active in this thread....... 

There is @Whizzack which is also present in this thread.

---------------------------------------------------------

Sri Mulyani Indrawati, Finance Minister, talking about the programs in G 20 related to finance






Economic Coordinator, Airlangga Hartanto talks about G 20 meeting results ( Economic matters )

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

3 Indonesian economic ministers ( Finance Minister, Coordinating Minister for Economy, SOE Minister) are present in G20, 2021, Rome, Italia.











Other Ministers that also present in G20 summit, Italia






Jokowi and other G20 leaders

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Recent economic data on Indonesia*

Indonesia's manufacturing PMI in October (57.2) this year exceeded the PMI of a number of world manufacturing countries, including India (55.9), Vietnam (52.1), Japan (53.2), Russia (51.6), China (50.6). ), and South Korea (50.2).









Catat Rekor Tertinggi, PMI Manufaktur Indonesia Kembali Lampaui China dan Korea - Tribunnews.com


Sesuai rilis IHS Markit, melesatnya PMI manufaktur Indonesia pada bulan kesepuluh iyu merupakan rekor tertinggi sepanjang sejarah manufaktur Indonesia - Halaman 2




m.tribunnews.com





----------------------------------------------------

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - Indonesia's* manufacturing Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) rose significantly in October 2021. In September, Indonesia's manufacturing PMI was only at 52.2, then rose significantly the following month to 57.2.

According to the release of IHS Markit, the soaring PMI of Indonesian manufacturing in the tenth month was the highest record in the history of Indonesian manufacturing. The PMI position above 50 indicates that the manufacturing sector is undergoing an expansion phase.

"We believe that the expansive manufacturing sector condition can be maintained, even increased, because industrial companies have returned to spur productivity. This is also reinforced by the increasingly conducive public health condition," said Minister of Industry Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita in a statement received in Jakarta, Monday ( 1/11).

Agus assessed that the policies adopted in industrial development during this pandemic were on the right track, for example the provision of fiscal and non-fiscal incentives that could increase demand and restore utilization, he explained.

"The industry's confidence and adaptability during the pandemic can be seen from the revival of Indonesia's manufacturing PMI to an expansive level since November 2020 and continues to strengthen until October 2021," he added.

The overall performance of the Indonesian manufacturing industry shows a positive growth trend from year to year. This can be seen from the contribution of the manufacturing sector to GDP which is always increasing and the investment value of the manufacturing sector is always increasing.

In addition, the contribution of exports which has always been dominant in the national export structure, the amount of tax contributions to state revenues, the increasing number of workers, and high resilience to environmental shocks including crises.

"This at the same time dismisses the view that deindustrialization is taking place in Indonesia," he said.

Indonesia's manufacturing PMI in October this year exceeded the PMI of a number of world manufacturing countries, including India (55.9), Vietnam (52.1), Japan (53.2), Russia (51.6), China (50.6). ), and South Korea (50.2).

Responding to the latest results of the Indonesian manufacturing PMI, Jingyi Pan as Economics Associate Director of IHS Markit said, the PMI of the manufacturing industry in Indonesia achieved the fastest growth record, along with improving conditions due to further easing of the policy on the implementation of restrictions on community activities (PPKM).

"The increase in demand and output also shows better confidence in the manufacturing sector, as seen in the Future Export Index, purchasing activity and company recruitment. These are all positive signs of progress in the manufacturing sector in Indonesia," he said.

Based on the results of the IHS Markit survey, in October, the employment rate increased and purchasing activity also expanded at the sharpest pace on record, leading to an increase in input inventory levels.

Meanwhile, overall business sentiment improved in October, rising to above average levels. Survey respondents generally expect that business conditions will continue to improve, in line with the diminishing impact of Covid-19 on the manufacturing sector.









Pabrik-Pabrik di RI Makin Menggeliat, Tanda-Tanda Apa?


Angka Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) manufaktur Indonesia naik signifikan pada bulan Oktober 2021.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





--------------------------------------

Low Inflation Rate ( Below 2 percent)






Indicator







www.bi.go.id





----------------------------------------

Government Bond Yield is cheaper than Brazil, Russia, and India, which show government ability to get cheaper loan from financial market






Indonesia Government Bond 10Y - 2022 Data - 2003-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast


Indonesia 10Y Bond Yield was 6.86 percent on Thursday December 15, according to over-the-counter interbank yield quotes for this government bond maturity. Historically, the Indonesia Government Bond 10Y reached an all time high of 21.11 in October of 2008.




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Indos

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo inaugurates a biodiesel factory owned by Jhonlin Agro Raya in Tanah Bambu, South Kalimantan, on Thursday. (Photo courtesy of Presidential Secretariat)

*Biodiesel to Cut Indonesia's Oil Fuel Import by $3.9b in 2021*
BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
OCTOBER 22, 2021

*Jakarta*. Indonesia is on course to cut diesel fuel imports worth $3.9 billion this year thanks to the country's growing biodiesel industry, validating President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's decision to rely on biodiesel for national energy security.

"If we can produce our biodiesel in Indonesia…our imports will drop drastically," Jokowi said during the inauguration of the biodiesel factory owned by Jhonlin Agro Raya on Thursday.

Indonesia's current account has been in deficit in the past decade, partly because it has to import oil fuel like kerosene and diesel from abroad to meet its growing domestic demand.

To reduce the oil fuel imports, Indonesia started mandating B-20 biodiesel, a mix of diesel oil fuel with 20 percent biodiesel produced from crude palm oil, in 2016 and increased it to B-30 last year.

Jokowi said the program had shown results. Indonesia's biodiesel industry is estimated to cut Rp 56 trillion ($3.9 billion) in import costs this year, up 47 percent from Rp 38 trillion in 2020.

Apart from reducing imports, Indonesia, the world's largest palm oil producer, also benefit from the program by creating a sustainable demand for the commodity.

Jokowi said the biodiesel industry would maintain crude palm oil (CPO) price stability. As a major CPO-producing country, Indonesia should not have to follow market-set prices of palm oil. Instead, the country should be able to control the price of CPO within the market.

"We should be able to control it in this way: when the price of CPO exports goes up, we can export. If not, we use the oil for ourselves. We must have that alternative," Jokowi said, explaining the planned allocation of CPO. This strategy will be carried out to ensure the stability of demand for oil palm farmers and positively affect the wider community's welfare.

Moreover, the construction of the biodiesel plant will also create many employment opportunities. "This is what the community has been waiting for. Building a smelter creates jobs. Building a biodiesel factory creates jobs," said Jokowi.

During the event, Jokowi also expressed appreciation towards the Jhonlin Group who built the biodiesel factory to industrialize CPO to biodiesel. This will increase the value of CPO and create more derivative products from the raw material.

"We hope that in the future, there will be other companies that will start down streaming and industrializing their CPO into cooking oil, cosmetics, semi-finished goods, or finished goods," he said.

This sentiment is echoed in other sectors as well. Recently, the government has stopped purchasing nickel exports because refining and processing plants can process nickel into semi-finished goods and finished goods.

"We hope our raw materials can be processed into goods that have high value, such as with lithium batteries, batteries for electric cars," said Jokowi.

The same can be said for the copper industry. Last Tuesday, Jokowi inaugurated the groundbreaking for constructing the Gresik Smelter owned by Freeport Indonesia in East Java.

"I'm thrilled with our progress with copper. Last week, we inaugurated the largest copper-processing smelter in the world. This smelter will transform copper into finished and semi-finished goods." Jokowi explained,
"Today, CPO becomes biodiesel."

To speed up industrialization and down streaming, Jokowi is committed to continuing to encourage domestic companies engaged in the natural resources or mining sector to process their extracted raw materials into semi-finished or finished goods.

"We will continuously encourage this so that our domestic companies can process everything from raw materials into semi-finished goods and finished goods," Jokowi said.









Biodiesel to Cut Indonesia's Oil Fuel Import by $3.9b in 2021


Indonesia's biodiesel industry will cut Rp 56 trillion ($3.9 billion) in import costs this year, up 47 percent from Rp 38 trillion in 2020.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia will likely implement B40 program if palm oil production in Malaysia gets normal which is expected to be somewhere in second semester 2022. The normalcy in Malaysia palm oil production will likely reduce palm oil price next year which then make Indonesia B40 program more economical to run.

Malaysia palm oil plantation is now having around 39.000 workers shortfall due to its Covid 19 restriction on foreign workers. Despite the government has planned and promised to relax the measure, until Today Malaysian government hasnt relaxed their current measure on this foreign workers. Most probably the relaxation will happen in early 2022 as vaccination rate will reach high level at that time that can create herd immunity in their society. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------







*Biodiesel Producers Hope B40 Program Can Run Soon*
NEWS - Anisatul Umah, CNBC Indonesia

10 June 2021 15:10


*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* This year's mandatory biodiesel program has only reached the 30% biodiesel or (B30) stage. It is planned that this biodiesel program will be continued up to 40% biodiesel (B40) although it has not been decided when the B40 program will be implemented.

Chairman of the Indonesian Biofuel Producers Association (Aprobi) Master Parulian Tumanggor said the B30 program that had been running did not encounter any significant obstacles. Currently, his party together with the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) are testing for B40.

As is known, the 30% biodiesel (B30) program is a mixture of 30% palm oil-based vegetable fuel (CPO), namely _Fatty Acid Methyl Esters_ (FAME) into every 1 liter of fossil oil-based diesel.


He also hopes that by the end of this year the trial will be completed and the B40 program can be realized immediately. If B40 goes on, the demand for biodiesel/FAME is expected to increase to 12 million kilo liters (kl) from 9.2 million kl this year.

"Domestic use is so large, so it won't be disturbed by Europe being messed with abroad," he said.

He explained, because biodiesel is generally used in the transportation sector, it is still necessary to study how the impact of using B40 on engines will be. The impact study on this engine was also carried out in collaboration with the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association (Gaikindo).

"The collaboration with Gaikindo is related to how to minimize technical problems, not damage the car engine. That's what you have to pay close attention to, B40, B50 which in the end B100, so technical problems must also be considered," he said.

He further said that the use of B40 will also have an impact on reducing carbon emissions, which has been a common problem. It also hopes that in the future it can grow to B100.

"B40 can reduce carbon emissions that have been questioned so far and it is hoped how one day it can be B100," he said.

Previously, the government revealed that the absorption of FAME for mixing in diesel or B30 until April 2021 had reached 2.68 million kilo liters (kl). This means that FAME absorption reached 29.1% of this year's target of 9.2 million kl.

Director of Bioenergy, Directorate General of New, Renewable Energy and Energy Conservation of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Andriah Feby Misna said the achievement until April 2021 was lower than last year's 2.9 million kl.

"Until March 1.98 million kl, while until April 2.68 million kl. In 2020 (April) the figure is 2.9 million kl," he explained to CNBC Indonesia, Tuesday (25/05/2021).

"It means, if there is no problem with B30, we are currently testing it with the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources, how about B40 now, it is being tested," he said in an interview with CNBC Indonesia, Thursday (10/06/2021).









Produsen Biodiesel Berharap Program B40 Bisa Segera Jalan


Asosiasi Produsen Biofuel Indonesia berharap program biodiesel 40% (B40) bisa segera dijalankan, sehingga tingkatkan permintaan.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Eyes $32b Business Deals after Jokowi’s UAE Visit*

BY :LENNY TRISTIA TAMBUN
NOVEMBER 04, 2021

*Jakarta. *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s two-day visit to the United Arab Emirates has resulted in $32.7 billion worth of business and investment commitments, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said on Thursday.

During the visit, Jokowi met with Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, popularly known as MBZ, and the Ruler of Dubai, Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, to discuss bilateral cooperation in various areas.

Retno said both countries agreed to forge cooperation between the Indonesia Investment Authority and UAE’s Abu Dhabi Growth Fund and DB World and b-to-b collaboration including joint solar panel project between state-run energy company Pertamina and Masdar, investment in an oil refinery in the East Kalimantan city of Balikpapan, Covid-19 vaccine distribution, and biotechnology industry, among other things.

“Altogether the value of commitments has reached $32.7 billion so far at this point,” Retno was quoted by Antara news agency as saying.

When attending Indonesia-UAE Investment Forum in Dubai, Jokowi said his government needs huge investment and financial support to relocate the national capital from Jakarta to East Kalimantan. “Building the new capital city will cost at least $35 billion,” the president said.

Renewable energy and trade are two other main sectors UAE investors can play a key role in Indonesia, he said.

He and the ruler of Dubai witnessed the exchange of a series of memoranda of understanding (MoUs) and agreements on financial services, investment, travel, energy, and the avoidance of double taxation.

According to government data, UAE’s non-oil trade with Indonesia was valued at $2 billion last year. In the last five years, the total value of non-oil trade between Indonesia and the UAE has exceeded $11 billion.

After his meeting with MBZ a day earlier, Jokowi visited Al Jubail Island and planted a mangrove tree.
On his way to the Jubail Mangrove Park, the president and his entourage traveled past a street and a mosque named after him.

Jokowi tweeted the naming of the street and the mosque "reflects UAE's deep respect to Indonesia"









Indonesia Eyes $32b Business Deals after Jokowi’s UAE Visit


Jokowi encourages UAE investments in Indonesia's soon-to-be-built new capital in East Kalimantan.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

One home grown Covid 19 vaccine development from a state owned university, Universitas Airlangga (UNAIR), is ready to do clinical test to human in the beginning of December 2021. 

Several Government research agencies ( Eijkman Institute, LIPI) and other state owned universities (ITB/UI/UNPAD) are also currently developing Covid 19 vaccines with different technology and method.


----------



## Indos

*Until 2024, Pertamina Prepares Capex of 92 Billion US Dollars *​
Kompas.com - 04/11/2021, 20:23 WIB






JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - PT Pertamina (Persero) has prepared a total capital expenditure (capex ) budget of 92 billion US dollars for the 2020-2024 period. A total of 9 percent of the budget or 8.3 billion US dollars, will be allocated for new and renewable energy (EBT).

During a talk show on the sidelines of the 26th United Nations Climate Change Conference (COP26) in Glasgow, Scotland, Wednesday (11/3/2021), Pertamina Director of Strategy, Portfolio and Business Development Iman Rachman continued to encourage the growth of EBT. "In terms of the energy mix, our NRE from 2019 which consists of 13 percent will increase to 17 percent in 2030," he said in a press release, Jakarta, Thursday (4/11/2021).

Pertamina said it had developed 8 strategic initiatives, one of which was optimizing the potential and increasing the capacity of geothermal energy. In addition, Pertamina is also participating in a joint venture with Indonesia's battery company with 3 other SOEs that will develop the EV battery ecosystem, including swapping and charging businesses.

Iman also said Pertamina is in the process of building a Green Refinery and developing Bioenergy which consists of biomass/biogas, bio-blending gasoil and gasoline, as well as producing bio-crude oil from algae and ethanol.

The entire project will be ready for operation from 2025/2026. Get information, inspiration and insights in your email . "As an oil and gas company, we are trying to reduce the existing carbon footprint by implementing carbon capture, carbon utilization, and storage in increasing production in several existing oil and gas fields," he said.









Hingga 2024, Pertamina Siapkan Capex 92 Miliar Dollar AS


PT Pertamina menyiapkan total anggaran belanja modal (capital expenditure/capex) 92 miliar dollar AS untuk periode 2020-2024.




money.kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Analysis: Indonesia, India beckon as Fed tapers without tantrums*
By Tom Westbrook and Anushka Trivedi








The Federal Reserve building is pictured in Washington, D.C., U.S., August 22, 2018. REUTERS/Chris Wattie


SINGAPORE, Nov 5 (Reuters) - Last time the Federal Reserve moved toward reducing bond buying, it triggered a rush of funds out of emerging markets. This time is different, investors say, as they lay bets on sparkling returns extending in some of Asia's biggest developing economies.

Indonesia, in particular, has stood out with equity inflows, a steady currency and even its notoriously volatile bond market calm through months of taper talk leading up to Wednesday's announcement the Fed would begin paring purchases. read more

It is a far cry from the "tantrum" that walloped bonds and emerging markets' currencies in 2013 - sending the rupiah down about 17% in five months - after then Fed Chair Ben Bernanke surprised markets by mentioning tapering to Congress.

This time the move was far better telegraphed, and few were surprised on Wednesday. But fundamentals in Asia, where inflation is less pressing and exporters stand to benefit from high energy prices, are also markedly changed, and investors are increasingly willing to bet that 2013 will not be repeated.

"We've been through 2013 and 2018, and I don't think it's the same thing in this rate hiking cycle," said Howe Chung Wan, head of Asia fixed income at Principal Global Investors in Singapore, who has a selective exposure to emerging markets.

"Sitting out here in Asia, there are other things that are more top of mind for us than the Fed," he said, such as China's economy and credit markets and volatile commodity prices, as well as the equities flows supporting Indonesia's currency.

Enthusiasm for upcoming listings have pulled cash into Indonesia's stock markets, and the benchmark Jakarta bourse (.JKSE) is heading for its best year since 2017, with indexes in Thailand, Vietnam and India eying similar milestones.

Sky-rocketing coal and palm oil prices - Indonesia is the world's largest exporter of both - have also swung Indonesia's trade surplus to record levels and promise a tax windfall that has soothed sovereign bond investors. read more

"Indonesia has benefited a lot from this energy crunch," said Jessica Tea, investment specialist for Asia Pacific and greater China equities at BNP Paribas Wealth Management in Hong Kong.

"We are also seeing a growing middle class and rising household incomes - Indonesia is probably one of our favourite exposures in the region."





Indonesia's stock and bond markets rally on, even as taper begins

FORMERLY FRAGILE
Market mechanics are also a favourable tailwind in a region where small investors' money keeps pouring into equities.

Retail account numbers have surged by roughly a third since the end of 2019 in Vietnam to top three million, according to UBS analysts, helping drive the benchmark index (.VNI) up 50% this year, twice as much as the S&P 500 (.SPX).

In Indonesia, data from the Indonesia Central Securities Depository shows the number of investors in stocks is up more than 70% over the year to Oct. 19 at 6.7 million.

Global investors are also circling with investors spooked by regulatory crack-downs in China looking for ways to put their money to work in other emerging markets.

To be sure, destinations such as Indonesia remain risky and vulnerable to capital flight if low-risk U.S. interest rates rise sharply. Dwindling foreign ownership of sovereign bonds highlights particular caution on the growth outlook, especially as the government is legally bound to reduce its deficit.

"I am worried about the growth prospects because even before the country could recover from the pandemic...Indonesia is entering into a period of strong fiscal consolidation," said Societe Generale economist Kunal Kundu.

Nevertheless, the prospect of a tantrum-free taper is still drawing bets on currencies and stocks especially as Chinese markets are weighed down by cautious sentiment.

"The Fed has navigated taper communication without a major upset," Deutsche Bank analysts wrote in late September.

"Asia's former fragile five members are also far less fragile," they added, referring to Indonesia and India, which along with Brazil, South Africa and Turkey were seen in 2013 as especially vulnerable to fickle foreign money flows.

"Our favoured Asian FX trade into year-end is to stay long INR and IDR, against shorts in CNH."

Reporting by Tom Westbrook in Singapore and Anushka Trivedi in Bengaluru. Additional reporting by Gayatri Suroyo in Jakarta; Editing by Raju Gopalakrishnan
Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.









Analysis: Indonesia, India beckon as Fed tapers without tantrums


Last time the Federal Reserve moved toward reducing bond buying, it triggered a rush of funds out of emerging markets. This time is different, investors say, as they lay bets on sparkling returns extending in some of Asia's biggest developing economies.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Govt to cap coal prices for domestic cement, fertilizer industries*​





Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Fri, November 5, 2021 

The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has capped the coal price at US$90 per ton for the domestic cement and fertilizer industry. 

Stipulated in Energy Ministry decree No. 206/2021 on the coal sales price to satisfy the cement and fertilizer industries’ demand for raw material and fuels, the regulation is effective from Nov. 1 until Mar. 31 next year. 

Previously, under the domestic market obligation (DMO) policy, the coal price was capped only for the electricity sector, namely at $70 per ton, while cement and fertilizer producers paid market prices.









Govt to cap coal prices for domestic cement, fertilizer industries


The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has capped the coal price at $90 per ton for the domestic cement and fertilizer industry.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Mining SOEs gain more privilege with recent court ruling*​






Divya Karyza and Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Fri, November 5, 2021 

State-owned miners are poised to gain an even bigger presence in Indonesia’s mining industry after the Constitutional Court revoked last month an important guarantee for private mining giants. 

The guarantee entailed extending the giants’ contracts to operate within highly lucrative special mining sites for up to 20 years, provided they met certain requirements, including undergoing a process to rename the contracts as special mining permits (IUPK). 

The guarantee is enshrined in Article 169A of the 2020 Mining Law.









Mining SOEs gain more privilege with recent court ruling


The Constitutional Court (MK) has revoked the special mining permit (IUPK) guarantee for the work of private-sector mineral and coal mine contract holders.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Just give clue of how Indonesia potency if it can enter EV battery technology


----------



## Indos

A woman receives a jab of Pfizer vaccine against Covid-19 at Lebak Bulus Public Health Center in South Jakarta on August 23. 2021. (Beritasatu Photo/Joanito De Saojoao)

*Indonesia Passes 200 Million Covid Vaccine Doses*

BY :THE JAKARTA GLOBE
NOVEMBER 05, 2021

*Jakarta. *Indonesia’s Covid-19 response has reached a new milestone this week by exceeding 200 million doses of vaccine administered across the country.

According to Health Ministry data, more than 208 million shots have been given as of Friday, with just above 78 million citizens fully vaccinated or 37 percent of the target population.

The government targets to fully vaccinate 208 million citizens to reach population immunity against the virus and the number could grow after it decided to expand the target population to children aged 6 and above earlier this week.

A total of 124 million citizens have received at least one dose of the vaccine, including some 13 million children aged between 12 and 17.

The country has been averaging more than 2 million doses over the last two weeks.

Jakarta and Bali are the only provinces where over 100 percent of the target population have received at least one dose of the vaccine.

Overall, 18 of all 34 provinces saw their first-dose vaccination rate exceeds 50 percent.

When it comes to complete vaccination numbers, only four provinces have managed to surpass 50 percent of the target population, with Jakarta scoring an impressive 102 percent.

The Drug and Food Supervisory Agency (BPOM) has approved eight different brands of vaccine against Covid-19, but Sinovac vaccine has become the most used vaccine since the campaign began in January.

The Chinese company has awarded state-run pharmaceutical company Bio Farma a license to reproduce the vaccine for Indonesian uses.









Indonesia Passes 200 Million Covid Vaccine Doses


The country has been averaging more than 2 million doses over the last two weeks.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Indonesia since 6 months ago has already had a new ministry which is Ministry of Investment and this is hoped to accelerate our investment growth






Just about a month ago, the Ministry has put their adds in Al-jazeera International which is very good move IMO as Indonesia is now very sexy amid energy crisis happening in many major economies. Many business people, particularly in Western world is not quite aware of Indonesia potency. Saudi Arabia investment in Indonesia is also very low.


----------



## Indos

*Gojek, Grab, Bluebird lead way for EV adoption in Indonesia
*​




A Blue Bird driver charges a BYD car during the unveiling of the first electric taxi in Indonesia in Jakarta. The company operates around two dozen BYD vehicles and several Tesla Model X cars. (The Jakarta Post/Seto Wardhana)

Eisya A. Eloksari (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Sun, November 7, 2021


Private-sector transportation companies have announced plans to put on the roads thousands of electric vehicles (EV), which could propel EV adoption in Indonesia by creating demand for a network of charging stations. 

Management consulting firm McKinsey & Company senior expert Rahul Gupta said ride-hailing, taxi and feet services touched two of three factors that would boost EV adoption in Indonesia, namely higher consumer awareness and demand, as well as a decline in total cost of ownership (TCO). 

“Firstly, they account for a significant number of vehicles running on the road, and there is a pull from consumers to adopt EV. Secondly, given the high average daily distance that ride-hailing and taxi drivers run, it helps improve the TCO competitiveness with internal combustion engine [ICE] vehicles, thus supporting the business case,” he told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday.









Gojek, Grab, Bluebird lead way for EV adoption in Indonesia


By replacing part of their fleets with electric vehicles, ride-hailing and taxi companies may create the critical mass in charging station demand to trigger widescale EV use in Indonesia.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

This is a surprise from Toyota, as Indonesia is one of the biggest Toyota manufacturing base and local company like Astra supplies components to Toyota factories all over the world ( From January Until September 2021 Indonesia automotive component industry has exported around 50 million components), so possible EV car is also being manufactured in Indonesia along with its components.






For information, Japanese company who are a producer of EV battery is Panasonic, and Panasonic of Japan has made a JV company in Indonesia with Indonesia businesman, Thayeb Muhammad Gobel and set up local company named "National Gobel" since 1960's ( it changes name into Panasonics Indonesia few years ago), so possible Panasonic EV battery to be produced in Indonesia as well.

*Previous news (2020)*

"In our business development plan, Toyota prepares Indonesia to become an export hub for Toyota products, not only for the Asean region but also for other destination countries, so we really prepare the supply chain and human resources," he said.

Marking its 50th anniversary of operation in Indonesia, Toyota also reiterated its commitment to a sustainable automobile industry that reduces emissions and fossil fuel consumption.

"Toyota's vehicle technology is also ready to support the implementation of the B30 in Indonesia," Miyazaki said, referring to the government's program to replace 30 percent of diesel fuel with palm-oil based biofuel.









Toyota to Make 10 Types of EV in Indonesia as Part of Its $2b Investment Push Until 2025


Toyota plans to introduce 10 electric vehicles to the Indonesian market as part $2 billion investment over the next five years.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

It has relevant on Indonesia economy, particularly in its competitive advantage in securing affordable electricity price for industry, and people ( coal price is capped on 70 USD per ton ) and also key industries ( cement and fertilizer, coal price is capped at 90 USD per ton ).

Java as one of top investment destination still has large electricity surplus until 2028. While huge gas deposit in Sumatra (one of them coming from Sumatra-Singapore gas pipe line that will be diverted into domestic demand starting in 2023 as current plan) and Masela Block in Maluku (Eastern Indonesia) will be our back bone to secure energy for Sumatra island and Eastern Indonesia. While Kalimantan can use its hydro electric-potential.

I see oil price will be between 80-90 USD for years to come. IMO OPEC will only to intervene if oil price is higher than 90 USD per barrel in order to avoid USA fracking industry to come back.

This will likely increase total investment to reach 1.200 trillion IDR in 2022 from targeted 900 trillion IDR in 2021 (where around 73 % has been achieved until Q3). This will then likely to boost economic growth into 6 % if other GDP components like robust export that we have seen since 2020 and domestic demand increase as hopefully no another Covid wave in the future thus opening the mobility and ease of domestic consumers as well as increasing our industry out put.


----------



## Indos

*Dubai's AKS to invest $2b to develop sugar factory in Indonesia
*​






Sacks of imported sugar are unloaded at Sunda Kelapa Port in North Jakarta, in this undated file photo.(JP/Nurhayati)

Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta 
Mon, November 8, 2021

Dubai-based Al Khaleej Sugar Co. (AKS) plans to invest US$2 billion (Rp 26.66 trillion) to develop a sugar factory and supporting facilities in Indonesia, which could help fill the country’s supply gap in the commodity.

Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita said on Sunday that AKS managing director Jamal Al-Ghurair had committed to the investment on Nov. 2 during their meeting in Dubai.









Dubai's AKS to invest $2b to develop sugar factory in Indonesia


The investment from AKS, the world's largest standalone sugar refinery according to Bloomberg, will help Indonesia reduce its reliance on imported sugar while producing ethanol to meet its energy transition goals.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Consumer confidence, retail sales recover from Delta impact

*​
Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Tue, November 9, 2021


Consumer confidence and retail sales data point to a recovery from the slump caused by the Delta wave of COVID-19, as eased activity restrictions bode well for household spending ahead of the year-end holiday season. 

The consumer confidence index was recorded at 113.4 in October, Bank Indonesia (BI) reported on Monday, marking a return to the optimistic territory above the threshold of 100 points, a level not seen since March 2020. The index plunged to its lowest level in at least 12 years in August. 

BI also reported on Tuesday that the retail sales index was estimated to have grown by 5.2 percent year-on-year (yoy) to 193 in October, more than making up for the 2.2 percent annual contraction seen in August.









Consumer confidence, retail sales recover from Delta impact


As the year-end holiday season approaches, the two indicators point to increased household spending, which has long been a key driver of economic activity in the country.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*ASEAN Manufacturing Rebounds In October, RCEP Ratification Boosts Longer-Term Economic Outlook*​

Nov. 09, 2021 11:03 AM 

*Summary*

The ASEAN region has shown a strong rebound in manufacturing output during October.
As a result of the severe negative impact of the COVID-19 pandemic and widespread lockdowns and travel bans, many ASEAN economies were in deep recession during 2020.
The rebound in industrial production across many ASEAN nations is expected to help ease supply chain disruptions caused by the recent COVID-19 waves in Southeast Asia.






Aj_OP/iStock via Getty Images

The ASEAN region has shown a strong rebound in manufacturing output during October, according to the latest IHS Markit ASEAN Manufacturing PMI survey data. With the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) trade agreement having been ratified by the required number of countries, its imminent implementation on 1st January 2022 will provide a further boost to the ASEAN economies that have already ratified the trade deal.

With COVID-19 Delta waves receding in many ASEAN nations, economic activity is showing a strong rebound as industrial production strengthens and easing lockdown restrictions allow a gradual recovery in consumer spending. COVID-19 vaccination rates have risen rapidly in a number of ASEAN economies during the second half of 2021, helping to improve their resilience to COVID-19 transmission. Despite this turnaround, there are still considerable risks around how rapidly the pandemic will be brought under control in different ASEAN countries.

*ASEAN economies rebound as COVID-19 waves recede*
Impressive progress with COVID-19 vaccination rollout programs in many ASEAN nations since mid-2021 has contributed to significant progress in curbing the severe COVID-19 Delta waves that hit the Southeast Asian region since May 2021. Singapore has reached one of the highest vaccination rates in the world, with over 80% of the total population having received two vaccination doses.

Malaysia has also made remarkable progress in recent months, with almost 80% of the population having received first dose vaccinations, with Cambodia and Brunei also having reached similar levels of first dose vaccinations. Among Thailand and Vietnam, both of which had very low vaccination rates in the first half of 2021, have also now provided first dose vaccinations to over 50% of their populations. This is creating the foundations for a more sustained economic recovery for the ASEAN region in 2022.






As a result of the severe negative impact of the COVID-19 pandemic and widespread lockdowns and travel bans, many ASEAN economies were in deep recession during 2020. The impact of global lockdowns in key markets such as the US and EU also resulted in a sharp slump in exports for many ASEAN nations during the first half of 2020. Among the worst hit economies were the Philippines, Thailand, Malaysia, Cambodia and Singapore, as protracted lockdowns hit industrial production, construction and consumption expenditure. Travel bans across the ASEAN region also hit the international tourism and travel sectors severely.

Domestic economic activity showed significant recovery in many ASEAN nations during the second half of 2020 and early 2021, as lockdowns were progressively eased and new export orders strengthened. However, with the onset of new COVID-19 Delta waves in many Southeast Asian nations since April 2021, economic momentum again weakened in many ASEAN nations since June.

The ASEAN manufacturing sector recorded contractionary conditions for the months of June, July and August 2021, as the COVID Delta waves escalated in many nations. However, as COVID waves have eased in some countries during September and October, economic activity has rebounded. The latest IHS Markit ASEAN Manufacturing PMI rose from 50.0 in September to 53.6 in October, signalling the first improvement in ASEAN manufacturing conditions since May, and one that was the quickest since data collection began in July 2012.






The improvement in the ASEAN October PMI data means manufacturing output in the region is now growing at a faster rate than recorded by IHS Markit's PMI surveys in other major economies, including the US, Eurozone, Japan and China.







In the service sector, the impact of the COVID Delta waves continued to hit consumption expenditure across most ASEAN nations during the third quarter. International travel restrictions have also remained a major impediment to the recovery of international tourism and business travel in the ASEAN region. Furthermore, domestic tourism has also been heavily disrupted, creating a further severe negative shock for the ASEAN tourism industry.

However, with COVID-19 waves receding and vaccination rates reaching high levels, some nations, including Singapore and Thailand, have announced some easing of borders for vaccinated international travellers. Thailand has reopened its borders for vaccinated international tourists from 63 nations without quarantine starting from 1st November. Singapore has also established green lanes for quarantine-free travel by vaccinated travellers from a limited number of countries.

The path of recovery is therefore likely to be uneven across different industry sectors, with industries like electronics manufacturing, household consumer products, financial services and information technology likely to be leading the recovery, while the tourism and air transportation sectors are expected to have a more gradual recovery path.

Improved operation conditions were recorded in all but one of the seven constituent ASEAN nations of the ASEAN Manufacturing PMI Index during October.

Indonesia showed the highest PMI reading amongst the ASEAN nations in October. The rapid decline of the recent COVID-19 wave has allowed the easing of COVID-19 restrictions. This enabled the Indonesian manufacturing sector to grow at a survey-record pace in October, according to the latest IHS Markit PMI data. The IHS Markit Indonesia Manufacturing PMI posted 57.2 in October, up from 52.2 in September.

In Malaysia, the headline IHS Markit Malaysia Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index registered 52.2 in October, returning to expansion as COVID-19 restrictions were eased. Both production and new order volumes returned to expansion territory in October.

In Vietnam, the IHS Markit Manufacturing PMI soared in October, rebounding back above the 50.0 no-change mark at 52.1 in October following a reading of 40.2 in September. Economic activity had been heavily disrupted during August and September due to the escalating COVID-19 wave, with temporary business closures, transportation difficulties and staff shortages all contributed to severe contractionary conditions in manufacturing output. By October, the declining COVID-19 wave allowed a loosening of COVID-19 restrictions. This led many firms to restart production in October, while others expanded output in response to higher new orders.







The rebound in industrial production across many ASEAN nations is expected to help ease supply chain disruptions caused by the recent COVID-19 waves in Southeast Asia. Major manufacturing hubs such as Malaysia and Vietnam suffered considerable disruptions to manufacturing output during the third quarter of 2021, impacting on supply chains in many industries, including auto and electronics manufacturing.

However, even as industrial production rebounds, the process of normalizing production levels and catching up with backlogs of new orders is likely to be gradual. In Malaysia, companies continued to report widespread issues with component shortages, shipping delays and a lack of containers in October. Vietnamese firms also reported continuing supply chain disruptions, with the sourcing and distribution of products remained challenging for many firms during October.

Furthermore, many Vietnamese firms were still awaiting the return of migrant workers from other provinces within Vietnam, after they had returned to their hometowns during the latest COVID-19 wave. Consequently, labour shortages were still significant in October.






*RCEP Trade Agreement will boost regional trade flows*
RCEP is a positive regional trade liberalisation initiative that will help to boost trade and investment flows among the 15 nations that have agreed to the trade deal. The 15 Asia-Pacific economies that make up the RCEP membership together account for around 29% of world GDP. The RCEP members comprise the 10 ASEAN members, plus China, Japan, South Korea, Australia, and New Zealand. RCEP negotiations commenced in November 2012 and the 15 RCEP members concluded negotiations on the text of the agreement on 4 November 2019. The RCEP agreement was signed by ministers at the 37th ASEAN Summit in Hanoi on 15 November 2020.







RCEP will be the world's biggest free trade agreement (FTA) measured in terms of GDP, larger than the current membership of the Comprehensive and Progressive Agreement for Trans-Pacific Partnership (CPTPP), the European Union, the recent US-Mexico-Canada Free Trade Agreement or Mercosur. However, if the UK and China are successful in their applications to join the CPTPP, then the expanded CPTPP would become larger than the RCEP as measured by GDP of the member economies.

Although tariff liberalization has already progressed significantly among the 15 RCEP members over the past decade through a wide network of FTAs, RCEP will further reduce tariff barriers. The scope of RCEP includes reducing tariffs on trade in goods, as well as creating higher-quality rules for trade in services, including market access provisions for service sector suppliers from other RCEP countries. The RCEP agreement will also reduce non-tariff barriers to trade among member nations, such as customs and quarantine procedures as well as technical standards.

RCEP significantly extends the scope of trade and investment liberalization through chapters that create common rules of origin framework as well as strengthening intellectual property protection, trade in services and reducing barriers to investment.

The implementation of RCEP will allow the benefits of the trade agreement to commence for those nations that have already ratified the agreement. Amongst the ASEAN nations, those that have ratified RCEP to date include Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia, Brunei and Laos. The other RCEP members that have ratified the RCEP agreement are Australia, China, Japan and New Zealand.

*ASEAN economic outlook*
Receding COVID-19 Delta waves and gradual easing of pandemic restrictions in recent weeks has helped to support a gradual recovery in business conditions in many ASEAN nations during September and October.
However, many ASEAN nations still face considerable challenges, with some nations still having relatively low second dose vaccination rates, problems with accessing vaccine supplies and also the very large size of the population in many nations, notably in Indonesia, Philippines and Vietnam.

Despite the improving economic conditions, the speed at which different ASEAN nations emerge from the pandemic is likely to vary considerably, depending on many factors including the size of population, access to large supplies of COVID-19 vaccines and ability to deploy large-scale immunization programs. The effectiveness of different types of COVID-19 vaccines is also an important issue that could affect the timing of recovery from the pandemic. There are also other critical unknown factors, including the duration of effectiveness of vaccinations for the various key vaccines that are being deployed.

The central case economic scenario for 2022 continues to be positive, with the world economy gradually emerging from the pandemic, led by the US, EU, China and the UK. While the ASEAN region's economic rebound in 2021 has been significantly dampened by new waves of COVID Delta, the outlook is for gradually improving economic conditions in 2022. GDP growth momentum is expected to improve in 2022, as vaccination programs reach a much higher share of the total population of the more populous Southeast Asian nations, allowing a gradual return to more normal domestic economic conditions. Positive GDP growth is expected in 2022 across all the ASEAN nations.






Despite the economic rebound expected in 2022, most ASEAN countries will face the medium-term challenge of fiscal consolidation. This reflects the very high levels of government expenditure during 2020-21 on fiscal stimulus measures related to the pandemic, which has resulted in a significant increase in government debt as a share of GDP across the ASEAN region. Moreover, the pandemic has had a significant toll on many businesses, in sectors such as retail, restaurants, tourism and hotels. Consequently, the process of economic recovery across industry sectors is expected to be uneven, reflecting the legacy effects of almost two years of severe economic disruption due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

Over the long term, despite the severe recession caused by the COVID-19 pandemic, the ASEAN region is expected to continue to be one of the fastest-growing regions of the world economy. Total ASEAN GDP is forecast to more than double over the next decade, increasing from USD 3 trillion in 2020 to USD 6.8 trillion by 2030. Over the next decade, the ASEAN region will be one of the three main growth engines of the APAC region,

Following considerable disruption to Asia-Pacific trade flows during 2018-2021 due to the US-China trade war and the impact of the pandemic, the implementation of RCEP will help to further reduce barriers to regional trade flows within the Asia-Pacific region over the medium to long-term. The RCEP also creates a trade liberalisation framework that can be built on and strengthened through further rounds of trade negotiations, including through the potential accession of other nations to the RCEP agreement.

In the overall Asia-Pacific trade policy landscape, the RCEP agreement is a major further step by APAC governments to liberalize regional trade flows, following the implementation of both the Japan-EU Economic Partnership Agreement (EPA) and the CPTPP deals in 2019.

_Original Post_

_*Editor's Note:* The summary bullets for this article were chosen by Seeking Alpha editors.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4467299-asean-manufacturing-rebounds-in-october_

Original post :









Sharing insights elevates their impact


The ASEAN region has shown a strong rebound in manufacturing output during October, according to the latest S&P Global ASEAN Manufacturing PMI survey data




ihsmarkit.com


----------



## Indos

Mandalika Circuit built by SOE in tourism, PT ITDC, is almost ready. PT ITDC is wellknown with its tourism complex in Bali, Nusa Dua Bali. Currently the company is developing Labuan Bajo in NTT Province and Mandalika in NTB province.

Another SOE, PT Pertamina will become the main sponsor so the circuit name is changed into Pertamina Mandalika Circuit.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*ASEAN 2025 Projected GDP - Southeast Asia's Biggest Economy in 2025*
40,365 views
Nov 4, 2021


----------



## Indos

*Minister Erick Thohir Says SOEs Will Get USD 18 Billion Investment from the UAE*
Chandra Iswinarno | Achmad Fauzi
Friday, 05 November 2021 | 18:02 WIB




Minister of SOEs, Erick Thohir. (Doc: Kominfo)

*Suara.com -* Minister of State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Erick Thohir said the United Arab Emirates ( UAE ) plans to channel investment in Indonesia. In particular, investment advances vital infrastructure and national strategic projects . 

According to Erick, the future prospects of the Indonesian economy, especially in the industrial sectors managed by SOEs, are able to bring in capital that will be used to accelerate national economic growth.


This was stated by SOE Minister Erick Thohir after attending a bilateral meeting between Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with the Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan at the Al-Shatie Palace, Abu Dhabi, UAE on Wednesday. (3/11/2021). 

In the meeting which was attended by several ministers of the Forward Indonesia 2 Cabinet as well as the ranks of ministers, as well as UAE businessmen, it was stated that the UAE's commitment to channeling investment to Indonesia reached USD 32.7 billion, or around Rp. 457 trillion.

Also Read:What is Investment: Understanding Investing and Influencing Factors

"The trust of the UAE government and businessmen in Indonesia's great economic growth supports our desire to build vital and strategic infrastructure with capital, not debt. So the majority of the investment will be allocated to various SOEs and support the strategic priorities of the Ministry," Erick said in his statement on Friday. (5/11/2021).

He added, of the potential investment of USD 32.7 billion, as much as USD 18 billion will be allocated to SOEs, including through Pertamina, PLN and Pelindo. 

It aims to support the transformation of the three SOEs in accelerating investment, business model innovation, and technology development.

The Ministry of SOEs launched several major projects for the three SOEs.

Among other things, the development of renewable energy for Indonesia with PLN, the revitalization of Pertamina's refineries which will increase capacity and refineries in Indonesia, then the development of port infrastructure throughout the Indonesian archipelago through Pelindo and the development of digital competitiveness.

"Seeing the great interest and commitment of a number of global and state investors to Indonesia, it must be answered by preparing our human resources, as human capital so that this investment of funds and capital can achieve the target. We also have to fix our logistics costs which are still high," said Erick.

The UAE has repeatedly collaborated with Indonesia. In the energy sector, PT PLN and Pertamina cooperate with two state-owned companies owned by the UAE government, namely Masdar and the Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (Adnoc). 

Then, the Abu Dhabi Investment Authority (ADIA) has committed to invest in the _Indonesia Investment Authority_ (INA).









Menteri Erick Thohir Sebut BUMN Bakal Dapat Investasi USD 18 Miliar dari UAE


Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Erick Thohir menyebut Uni Arab Emirates (UAE) berencana menyalurkan investasi di Indonesia.




www.suara.com


----------



## Indos

*Economic recovery should be supported by solid financial sector: BI*
10th November 2021






Screenshot of Senior Deputy Governor of Bank Indonesia (BI) Destry Damayanti while giving a keynote speech at a webinar in Jakarta, Wednesday. (ANTARA/Citro Atmoko/ak)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Senior Deputy Governor of Bank Indonesia (BI) Destry Damayanti believes support from a solid financial sector, especially the banking sector, was deemed necessary for economic recovery after the COVID-19 pandemic.

"A strong and sustainable economic recovery certainly needs to be supported by a solid financial sector as well, specifically banks that have a fairly high resilience. This is reflected in the condition of a solid capital adequacy ratio (CAR) at 24.38 percent," Damayanti stated at a webinar in Jakarta, Wednesday.

In addition to CAR, the non-performing loan (NPL) ratio of net banking was also relatively well-maintained at 1.08 percent and gross NPL at 3.35 percent. Meanwhile, the liquidity ratio was also loose, with a ratio of 33.53 percent, and Third Party Funding (DPK) also continued to grow to 7.7 percent in September 2021.

In September, credit also grew by 2.21 percent and evenly as consumption loans increased by 2.95 percent, working capital loans by 28.5 percent, and investment loans by 0.37 percent.

"We estimate bank credit to continue to grow to 4-6 percent by the end of 2021," she remarked.

In the stock market, the Composite Stock Price Index (IHSG) continued to increase by 10.9 percent (year-to-date) to a level of 6,632 and the return on 10-year sovereign debt papers (SBN) also continued to decline and was at the level of 6.04 percent.

*Related news: Global, domestic economic recovery starting to show: BI*

The Financial Services Authority of Indonesia (OJK) has recorded corporate bonds valued at Rp65.2 trillion as of October 1. Hence, the appetite for banks or investors to start supporting the credit or financing sector is already apparent, she noted.

"Banks' loan appetite continues to improve, and it is reflected in the new loans disbursement in banks, which are currently more than loan repayments, as well as the lending requirement index that continues to decline and the credit ceiling that continues to grow every month," Damayanti pointed out.

She noted that the domestic economy had shown positive developments, albeit not as big as the previous quarter on account of the government's policy of tightening economic activity in July and August due to the increasing number of positive cases of COVID-19.

The deputy governor is optimistic of economic recovery being achieved because inflation was under control last October, recorded at 1.66 percent, in the midst of the ongoing economic recovery.

"In future, we see an improvement in Indonesia's economic conditions to be maintained. This is also seen from Indonesia's strong exports where trade surplus reached US$13.2 billion and a net import portfolio of US$1.3 billion in the third quarter of 2021," she affirmed.

Based on the survey conducted by the central bank of the Economic Condition Index (IKE), the IKE increased from 59.4 in August to 91.8 in October 2021. Moreover, the Consumer Expectation Index also rose, from 95.3 in August to 134.9 in October 2021. 

------------------------------------------------









Economic recovery should be supported by solid financial sector: BI - ANTARA News


Senior Deputy Governor of Bank Indonesia (BI) Destry Damayanti believes support from a solid financial sector, especially the banking sector, was deemed ...




en.antaranews.com





I make edit on the original article, correcting second last paragraph which previously said 13.2 billion USD is total export in Q3 which is false, it should be a trade surplus figure.


----------



## Indos

*Fintech financing to productive sectors at Rp114.76 trillion: OJK*

9th November 2021





Riswinandi, an official from the Financial Services Authority (OJK), at an online event here on Tuesday (November 9, 2021). (ANTARA/Agatha Olivia/FR)

This proves that our P2P fintech has a very nice advantage and competitiveness

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The total financing arranged by financial technology firms for productive sectors until October 2021 reached Rp114.76 trillion, accounting for 43.65 percent of the total accumulated distribution, the Financial Services Authority (OJK) has said.

"This shows that fintech's role toward productive sectors, such as MSMEs (micro, small, and medium enterprises), has a very huge potential," OJK official Riswinandi noted at an online event here on Tuesday.

To this end, fintech has become a connecting bridge between loan providers and borrowers*,* to help untangle the long economic distribution chain, he said.

*Related news: Fintech monitoring needed alongside financial literacy education*

Fintech has also expanded access to financial services for the people, especially those in the informal productive sector or MSMEs, he added.

In addition, local fintech has good prospects and has a chance to penetrate the regional market, at least within ASEAN nations, Riswinandi said.

This can be observed by the existence of Indonesia's peer-to-peer (P2P) fintech in neighboring countries such as Thailand and the Philippines, he added.

"This proves that our P2P fintech has a very nice advantage and competitiveness," he affirmed.

He explained that in its operation, P2P lending is capable of quick online customer acquisition and risk assessment with the support of artificial intelligence technology.

*Related news: Data protection bill is legal shield against data leak: ELSAM*

Hence, P2P fintech or online lending is a type of financial industry that can play a vital role, especially in bolstering financial inclusion and reaching people who do not yet have access to banking, he observed.

P2P fintech has also become one of the keys for expediting national economic growth through financing to various sectors, he added.

"Especially within our condition that obliges us to limit our mobility as an effort to stem COVID-19 spread, fintech exists with all of its convenience and practicality to receive financing access," Riswinandi expounded.


*Related news: Minister Mulyani explains three challenges of global economic recovery

Related news: MUI fatwas reflect Islamic law flexibility amid pandemic: VP Amin*

Reporter: Agatha Olivia, Fadhli Ruhman
Editor: Fardah Assegaf









Fintech financing to productive sectors at Rp114.76 trillion: OJK - ANTARA News


The total financing arranged by financial technology firms for productive sectors until October 2021 reached Rp114.76 trillion, accounting for 43.65 percent ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Ministry seeks domestic production of 10 drug raw materials by 2024*
8th November 2021





Vice Minister of Health, Dante Saksono Harbuwono, during the 'Pharmacy Supply Industry Independence and Resilience National Forum' event, observed from here on Monday (November 8, 2021). (ANTARA/Sanya Dinda/FR)

This has become important to make an effort in supplying pharmacy and medicine material independently because the quality of the next generation depends on children's health, which depends on immunization.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Ministry of Health is aiming to produce 10 medicine raw materials (BBOs) that people consume the most within the country by the end of 2024, Vice Health Minister Dante Saksono Harbuwono has said.

"If in the beginning, we can only domestically produce four BBOs, then we aim to make it six this year. Then, by the end of 2024, 10 BBOs can be produced domestically," he noted during the 'Pharmacy Supply Industry Independence and Resilience National Forum', observed from here on Monday.

Currently, there are six medicine raw materials that cannot yet be produced domestically: Cefixime, Amlodipine, Candesartan, Ceftriaxone, Bisoprolol, and Lansoprazole, he highlighted.

In addition to promoting research for producing the six BBOs, the government will also produce 10 vaccines and four antigens domestically, he informed.

These will include vaccines for Japanese Encephalitis (JE), Human Papillomavirus (HPV), Pneumococcal Conjugate Vaccine (PCV), and Rotavirus.

"This has become important to make an effort in supplying pharmacy and medicine material independently because the quality of the next generation depends on children's health, which depends on immunization," Harbuwono expounded.

In addition, the government will also develop phytopharmaca based on therapeutic area and raw materials availability, the vice minister informed.

To this end, the government will transform the health sector to bolster its resiliency, especially through a transformation of the pharmacy and health device sector, he said.

It is expected that this sector's resiliency will not only be improved by the government through the state budget but also through private enterprises, he added.

"The source is no longer just the state budget, but the private sector should be involved. The question is how universities could also participate in transforming the health sector," he remarked.

*Related news: New medicines give hope in transition to endemic phase: minister
Related news: Present objective information on traditional medicines: BPOM
Related news: State firms ink agreement to build paracetamol raw material plant*

Reporter: Sanya Dinda, Fadhli Ruhman
Editor: Sri Haryati
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2021









Ministry seeks domestic production of 10 drug raw materials by 2024 - ANTARA News


The Ministry of Health is aiming to produce 10 medicine raw materials (BBOs) that people consume the most within the country by the end of 2024, Vice Health ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

--------------------------------------

*Indonesia's export, trade surpluses hit record high again in October

*​Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, November 15, 2021


Indonesia booked further record-high export and trade surpluses in October, bolstered once more by high coal and crude palm oil (CPO) prices, benefiting from a recovery in global trade. 

Statistics Indonesia (BPS) reported on Monday that exports grew by 53.35 percent year-on-year (yoy) to US$22.03 billion in October. Similarly, imports rose by 51.06 percent to $16.29 billion from a year earlier. 

This brought the trade surplus to stand at $5.73 billion in October, marking an increase of 60.06 percent from a year earlier.









Indonesia's export, trade surpluses hit record high again in October


Export and trade surpluses rose to a record level in October, supported by surging commodity prices, especially coal and crude palm oil.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Government increases minimum wage but not soo much, each province has different minimum wage.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Gojek, TBS Energi form joint venture in EV industry*​




Gojek riders wait for their delivery orders at a distribution centre in Surabaya, East Java, on May 17, 2021. Gojek plans to become a net-zero company by 2030 by electrifying all of its fleet.(AFP/Juni Kriswanto )

Eisya A. Eloksari (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta 
Thu, November 18, 2021

Ride-hailing decacorn Gojek is entering the electric vehicle (EV) manufacturing industry through a joint venture with energy company PT TBS Energi Utama to develop an end-to-end EV ecosystem.

The joint venture, called Electrum, will manufacture electric two-wheelers, battery packaging and battery-swapping infrastructure, as well as providing EV loans.

“This joint venture is part of our effort to use electric vehicles for all of our business lines,” Gojek CEO Kevin Aluwi said during a press conference on Thursday, referring to the company's ride-hailing, food, grocery and last mile delivery services. “So this is a commitment that is at the heart of our core business.”









Gojek, TBS Energi form joint venture in EV industry


Gojek and PT TBS Energi Utama have formed a joint venture, Electrum, to establish a comprehensive electric vehicle industry.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

One of the biggest Indonesia shipping companies, PT Samudera Indonesia told CNBC Reporter that the reason the container rate is quite expensive at the mean time is due to high demand for China goods, this makes many shipping Industries serve China- European and China- US route.

From what I understand, for containership, PT Samudra Indonesia is the only Indonesian shipping companies who operate their ships on international routes, beside serving domestic routes, while other national containership companies focus on domestic routes.

Many international shipping companies also have office in Indonesia like APL and I think they are the one should be blame on the high container rate. It is because the very high container price increase happen for exporting goods. 

PT Samudera Indonesia CEO, Mani Maulana


----------



## Indos

A buyer scans the payment QR code at Mayestik Market in Jakarta on May 11, 2021. (Antara Photo)

*Indonesia to Double the Size of Current SE Asia’s Digital Economy by 2030*

BY :GRACE NADIA CHANDRA
NOVEMBER 18, 2021

*Jakarta*. Indonesia's internet economy will likely reach $330 billion in value by 2030, almost double current Southeast Asia's digital economy value of $170 billion, according to *a recent report by Google, Temasek, and Bain released last week*.

"Indonesia alone could be two times Southeast Asias GMV today by 2030," the companies said in a recently released report titled "Roaring 20s: The SEA Digital Decade".

The report also estimated Indonesia's internet economy would likely reach $146 billion in value by 2025 from an estimated $70 billion this year, boosted by growth in e-commerce and an open regulatory framework supportive of digital financial services,

The report, which is the sixth edition of the internet economy in Southeast Asia, covers Indonesia, along with Vietnam, Thailand, the Philippines, Malaysia, Singapore. They provide insight into the booming e-commerce, transport and food, online travel, online media, and financial services sectors, as well as the growing sectors of healthcare and EdTech.

It also factors in the pandemic and how it has dramatically sped up digitalization as a result.
According to the report, from the beginning of the pandemic up until the first half of 2021, there have been 21 million new digital consumers in Indonesia. Notably, 72 percent are from nonmetropolitan areas — highlighting favorable penetration rates.

On top of this, users who have used digital services before the pandemic have consumed 3.6 times more services than they did since it began.

As a result, all Indonesian sectors studied in this report showed double-digit growth in 2021.
Unsurprisingly, e-commerce remains the largest growth driver of the digital economy, with a 52 percent year-on-year growth to $53 billion from $35 billion. Online media ranks next with 48 percent, followed by transport and food at 36 percent.

*The report also highlighted that Indonesia had surpassed Singapore in becoming the "hottest investment destination in the region," signaling a new era of the digital economy in the years to come.*

"Despite market uncertainty, global capital continues to pour into the market given its strong growth fundamentals, especially where there was increased usage as a result of Covid-19, like in e-commerce, fintech, healthtech, and edtech," the report wrote.









Indonesia to Double the Size of Current SE Asia’s Digital Economy by 2030


Indonesia's internet economy will likely reach $330 billion in value by 2025 from an estimated $70 billion this year.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta 
Thu, November 18, 2021

*BI holds benchmark interest rate at 3.5%*​






Bank Indonesia HQ building, Central Jakarta

Bank Indonesia (BI) has left the benchmark interest rate unchanged at 3.5 percent, a rate it deems appropriate for supporting the country’s economic recovery while maintaining macroeconomic and financial stability.

The central bank also kept the deposit facility and lending facility rates at 2.75 and 4.25 percent, respectively. “This decision is in line with the need to maintain the stability of the exchange rate and financial system, amid the forecast of low inflation and efforts to support economic growth,” BI Governor Perry Warjiyo said in a virtual press briefing on Thursday, following BI’s November monetary policy meeting.









BI holds benchmark interest rate at 3.5%


Bank Indonesia has kept the seven-day reverse repo rate at 3.5 percent amid expectations of muted inflation and relatively low capital flight risk.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*IDX Composite index closes above 6,700 for first time ever*​




Mark Lempp (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Fri, November 19, 2021


In an impressive catch-up with other stock markets, the Indonesia Stock Exchange’s IDX Composite index has made strong gains lately, closing above 6,700 points for the first time ever on Friday.

With a year-to-date (ytd) rise of 10 percent, the index remains an underperformer when compared with Western indices like the S&P 500 and Dow Jones Industrial Average in the United States or the DAX in Germany, which have made ytd gains of around 27 percent, 19 percent and 18 percent, respectively.

But the last half year has seen the IDX Composite add 16 percent, handily beating Western stock markets. Analysts told The Jakarta Post in early September that they regarded Indonesia’s equity market as relatively safe from a bubble as the country lagged behind in its economic recovery.









IDX Composite index closes above 6,700 for first time ever


Indonesian stocks have made strong gains lately, with Telkomsel’s much-anticipated IPO on Monday helping the index reach a new all-time high on Friday.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia sovereign credit rating: Update November 2021*


Indonesia rating is BBB+ for Fitch rating, which is higher than India. In this rating, Indonesian peers in majority are high GDP per capita country at 11.500 USD while Indonesia GDP percapita is still 4.200 USD

Fitch rating see Indonesia GDP growth at 6.8 % in 2022 and over the next few years will be around 6 %. This figure is much more optimistic than IMF projection under Indian Chief Economist 

This will likely give more potency for Indonesia government bond to have lower yield in which at the moment Indonesia government bond yield is still higher than its peers in the same rating (BBB+)

----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Fitch Affirms Indonesia at 'BBB'; Outlook Stable*
Mon 22 Nov, 2021 - 6:09 AM ET


Fitch Ratings - Hong Kong - 22 Nov 2021: Fitch Ratings has affirmed Indonesia's Long-Term Foreign-Currency Issuer Default Rating (IDR) at 'BBB' with a Stable Outlook.
A full list of rating actions is at the end of this rating action commentary.

*KEY RATING DRIVERS*

Indonesia's rating balances a favourable medium-term growth outlook and a still low, but rising, government debt/GDP ratio against a high dependence on external financing, low government revenue and lagging structural features such as governance indicators and GDP per capita compared with 'BBB' category peers.
Economic activity in Indonesia is recovering gradually after a strong Covid-19 surge from June through August that constrained domestic demand.

Fitch expects real GDP to grow by 3.2% in 2021, although there is upside potential to our forecast from a swift recovery in mobility in 4Q21 and continued high prices of Indonesia's export commodities. Indonesia's vaccination drive has accelerated in recent months, but still lags behind many of its peers, with close to 50% of the population inoculated with a first dose and just over 30% fully vaccinated as of mid-November. We forecast growth to accelerate to 6.8% in 2022, with the main risks relating to the evolution of the pandemic. Thereafter, we expect growth to remain at around 6% over the next few years, as the negative output gap from the pandemic closes gradually. Growth should also receive a boost from the implementation of the Omnibus Law on Job Creation, passed about a year ago, which aims to alleviate long-standing barriers to investment.

The severe Covid-19 surge earlier this year has put further pressure on fiscal metrics, as it prolonged the need for relief spending, weakened the balance sheets of state-owned enterprises, and lowered the government's revenue intake. Parliament has nevertheless passed new revenue-enhancing measures in a tax reform law in October, which includes a rise in the VAT rate by 1pp to 11% from April 2022, a voluntary disclosure programme, and implementation of a carbon tax. The government expects implementation of the tax reform law to yield an additional 0.8% of GDP in tax revenue in 2022, mostly from the VAT rate hike. Long-standing challenges to raising the revenue ratio more significantly remain in our view, including to expand the tax base and improve compliance. Nevertheless, the reform should help the government to meet its ambitious deficit target of below 3% of GDP in 2023, when the budget ceiling will be reinstated.

Fitch forecasts the fiscal deficit to decline to 4.5% in 2022 from 5.4% in 2021. These are slightly narrower than the targets presented in the government's 2022 budget of 4.9% and 5.8%, respectively, which exclude the positive impact of the tax reform. There is a risk of higher relief spending, depending on the evolution of the pandemic, although other government expenditures are likely to fall short of spending targets. By mid-November, the government had spent only just over 65% of the budgeted 4.5% of GDP in 2021 for its Covid-19-related measures. The National Economic Recovery Programme entails a broad range of measures to support households and companies affected by the pandemic, including food assistance, cash transfers, discounted electricity prices, temporary tax relief and tax incentives, wage subsidies, and support for SMEs through a credit restructuring scheme and working capital credit.

The pandemic has caused a significant rise in Indonesia's general government debt, in line with its rating peers. We forecast debt to rise to 43.1% of GDP by end-2021, from a pre-pandemic level of 30.6% in 2019, still well below the 'BBB' category median (60.3%). We expect the debt ratio to peak at 45.1% of GDP in 2022 before declining gradually, facilitated by the resumption of strong GDP growth and tighter fiscal policy. However, the government debt-to-revenue ratio will rise to 341% by end-2021, well above the peer median of 253%.

Low revenue and high non-resident holdings of local-currency debt exacerbate the challenges of financing the higher deficits in our view, which the authorities have sought to ease through direct central bank financing. The Ministry of Finance and Bank Indonesia (BI) announced an extension of their "burden-sharing arrangement" and financing arrangements through 2022 in August, which they had previously committed would not be extended beyond 2021. Monetary financing arrangements include a private placement with BI amounting to 1.3% of GDP in 2021 and 1.2% in 2022 and purchases in the primary market if deemed necessary, while the central bank financed around 3% of GDP in 2020.

These financing arrangements are helping to keep government interest costs down and free up resources for relief measures, but they run the risk of government interference in monetary policymaking. The authorities have emphasised that the independence of the central bank is not in doubt and the policy for this and next year has been instituted at the central bank's initiative. Market participants have so far reacted positively to the extension of the arrangements, with bond yields and the exchange rate remaining broadly stable. However, prolonged monetary financing could eventually undermine investor confidence and weigh on Indonesia's credit profile, especially if emerging markets come under pressure as global liquidity conditions tighten.

BI's foreign-exchange reserves strengthened to USD145.5 billion by end-October 2021 from USD121.0 billion at end-March 2020, and will cover 7.0 months of current account payments at end-2021, according to Fitch forecasts (BBB median: 7.7 months). Foreign direct investment has also recovered in 2021, with investments in several sectors, including electric-vehicle production. Higher FDI inflows and swap lines with other central banks, strengthen Indonesia's external resilience. Nevertheless, we believe Indonesia remains more vulnerable than many of its peers to shifts in investor sentiment towards emerging markets, given the high dependence on portfolio inflows and commodity exports, and external debt ratios that are above peer medians.

Continued weak price pressure from the negative output gap and limited pass-through of higher international oil prices to retail fuel prices should keep inflation within BI's target range of 2%-4% in the near term. We expect the central bank to discount the price increase from the VAT rise, estimated by the authorities at 50bp, but to nonetheless hike its policy rate by 50bp to 4.0% at end-2022 in light of its mandate to focus on both internal and external price stability, and to mitigate or pre-empt any market pressure from the US Fed's tightening policies.

The low revenue intake and rising interest payments of 16.5% of revenue in 2021 may reduce the state's capacity to invest in infrastructure, which remains a key medium-term priority for the government. The authorities are also constrained by constitutionally mandated spending on health and education, and the possible need for further capital support to state-owned enterprises. The Indonesia Investment Authority, established February 2021, is intended to help finance infrastructure development over the next few years from a combination of public and foreign official and private funds, including through disinvestment of government assets, such as toll roads. This may help to finance more infrastructure development over time, which would support medium-term growth.

The Indonesian economy is less developed on a number of structural metrics than many of its peers. Indonesia's average per capita GDP of USD4,175, for example, is significantly lower than the 'BBB' category median of USD11,428.

ESG - Governance: Indonesia has an ESG Relevance Score of '5' for Political Stability and Rights and '5[+]' for the Rule of Law, Institutional and Regulatory Quality and Control of Corruption. These scores reflect the high weight that the World Bank Governance Indicators have in our proprietary Sovereign Rating Model. Indonesia has a medium World Bank Governance Indicator ranking at the 47th percentile (BBB peer median: 59th), reflecting a recent record of peaceful political transitions, a moderate level of rights for participation in the political process, moderate institutional capacity, established rule of law and a high level of corruption.



https://www.fitchratings.com/research/sovereigns/fitch-affirms-indonesia-at-bbb-outlook-stable-22-11-2021


----------



## Indos

*Constitutional Court Rejects Labor Unions Lawsuit to Cancel Job Creation Act (Omnibus Law)*









MK Tolak Gugatan Buruh Batalkan UU Cipta Kerja


Mahkamah Konstitusi menolak gugatan UU Cipta Kerja yang diajukan kelompok buruh. Undang-undang tersebut masih berlaku hingga dilakukan perbaikan.




www.cnnindonesia.com





But some laws needs to be amend









BREAKING: Constitutional Court orders government to amend job creation law


The legislation, which was passed last year, sparked widespread protest across Indonesia over claims it undermined worker rights and weakened environmental protections.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*PRESS CONFERENCE, INDONESIA FINANCE MINISTRY, 2021 BUDGET REALIZATION PER JANUARI-OCTOBER PERIOD.*


----------



## Indos

Comparison between G 20 nations during the hardest hit of Covid 19 virus to World economy

*2020 nominal GDP growth*


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia plans to slash COVID-19 stimulus by 44% next year
*​




Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati delivers remarks after the signing of a memorandum of understanding on a program to accelerate and digitize regional government transactions at the Office of the Coordinating Economic Minister in Jakarta on Feb. 13, 2020.(Antara/M Risyal Hidayat)

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Fri, November 26, 2021


The government is mulling over a plan to allocate a much smaller budget for COVID-19 stimulus spending next year, as the economy remains on the mend. 

The Finance Ministry expects to set aside Rp 414 trillion (US$2.89 million) for the special stimulus budget next year, which would be 44.35 percent lower than the budget for this year. 

The ministry plans to allot funds only for the purposes of health care, social protection and economic recovery, down from the five spending categories this year.









Indonesia plans to slash COVID-19 stimulus by 44% next year


The government is planning to allocate Rp 414 trillion for COVID-19 stimulus spending next year, down 44.35 percent from this year’s budget, as the economy remains on the mend.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Global trade will grow by 70% to USD30 trillion by 2030 *
22 November 2021

_More than 80 per cent of business leaders are considering locating manufacturing in Asia, Africa or the Middle East in the next five to 10 years_
_Most business leaders acknowledge the need for sustainable trade practices, but only 34 per cent rank it as a top three priority_
*Singapore/London —* _Future of Trade 2030: Trends and markets to watch_ – new research by Standard Chartered – projects that global exports will almost double from USD17.4tn to USD29.7tn over the next decade. The report reveals 13 markets that will drive much of this growth, identifies major corridors, and five trends shaping the future of global trade.

*13 markets driving future trade growth:*

*Market**Exports in 2030 (USD)**Average annual growth rate**Key corridors*Bangladesh51bn7%India, UAE, USAHong Kong939bn5.7%Japan, Mainland China, USAIndia564bn7.6%Hong Kong, Singapore, USAIndonesia348bn8.1%India, Mainland China, USAKenya10bn7.6%Pakistan, Uganda, USAMainland China5,023bn7.1%Germany, Malaysia, VietnamMalaysia499bn8.3%India, Mainland China, SingaporeNigeria112bn9.7%India, Indonesia, Mainland ChinaSaudi Arabia354bn7.6%India, Mainland China, South KoreaSingapore687bn7.4%Indonesia, Mainland China, MalaysiaSouth Korea972bn7.1%India, Mainland China, VietnamUAE299bn6.1%India, Mainland China, SingaporeVietnam535bn7.0%India, Mainland China, USA

The report, commissioned by Standard Chartered and prepared by PwC Singapore, is based on an analysis of historical trade data and projections until 2030, as well as insights from a survey of more than 500 C-suite and senior leaders in global companies.

Global trade will be reshaped by five key trends: the wider adoption of sustainable and fair-trade practices; a push for more inclusive participation; greater risk diversification; more digitisation and a rebalancing towards high-growth emerging markets. Almost 90 per cent of the corporate leaders surveyed agreed that these trends will shape the future of trade and will form part of their five to 10-year cross-border expansion strategies.

Globalisation will drive the next decade of growth. Despite the recent push towards onshoring, growth corridors of the future will not just be intraregional – they will be global spanning Africa-East Asia; ASEAN-South Asia; East Asia-Europe; East Asia- Middle East; East Asia-Europe; South Asia-US.
Asia, Africa and the Middle East will see a ramp-up in investment flows, with 82 per cent of respondents saying they are considering new production locations in these regions in the next five to 10 years, supporting the trend towards rebalancing to emerging markets and greater risk diversification of supply chains.

*Enabling sustainable supply chains
*The research found a significant trend towards the adoption of sustainable trade practices in response to climate concerns and a rising wave of conscious consumerism. However, while almost 90 per cent of corporate leaders acknowledged the need to implement these practices across their supply chains, only 34 per cent ranked it as a ‘top three’ priority for execution over the next five to 10 years.

Standard Chartered, in line with its commitment to help make global trade more sustainable and drive the transition to Net Zero, launched a Sustainable Trade Finance proposition to enable companies to build more sustainable and resilient supply chains. In addition, we offer a suite of sustainable finance solutions to channel capital towards helping companies achieve their Net Zero goals.

*Simon Cooper, CEO Corporate & Institutional Banking and Europe & the Americas, Standard Chartered*, said: “The predicted doubling of global trade offers strong evidence that globalisation is still working, despite recent dislocation. In addition to the growth of intra-regional trade pathways, the corridors of the future will still cut across continents.

He added: “Against this backdrop, we continue to focus on making globalisation work for more markets and businesses, ranging from micro to multinational, and drive a more sustainable and inclusive model for global trade. This includes growing our range of sustainable finance solutions to help our corporate clients implement sustainable and fair-trade practices across their supply chains.”
*— ENDS —*






Global trade will grow by 70% to USD30 trillion by 2030


More than 80 per cent of business leaders are considering locating manufacturing in Asia, Africa or the Middle East in the next five to 10 years Most business leaders acknowledge the need for sustainable trade practices, but only 34 per cent rank it as a top three priority Singapore/London —...




www.sc.com


----------



## Indos

Top E-Commerce in Indonesia 2021

1. Tokopedia 147.790.000
2. Shopee 126.996.700
3. Bukalapak 29.460.000
4. Lazada 27.670.000
5. Blibli 18.440.000
6. Bhinneka 6.996.700
7. Orami 6.260.000
8. Ralali 5.123.300
9. JD ID 3.763.300
10. Zalora 3.366.700

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ekonomi-bisnis/d-5735421/daftar-10-jagoan-e-commerce-di-indonesia.

Shopee, Lazada, and Zalora are foreign companies (Singapore/China-Zalora is owned by Alibaba), while others are Indonesian nationals own. Gojek IMO should be put as well as another company which is doing e-commerce in Indonesia.

There is one company related to Indonesia defense industry which is JD ID who is owned by Miranda Ambarsari, she own one of the largest private owned shipyards in Indonesia, PT Batamex, and produce warships beside civilian ships.


----------



## Indos

December 1, 20213:08 AM PSTLast Updated 3 days ago
Commodities

*Indonesia to ramp up biodiesel efforts to meet green energy targets, official says*
Reuters


JAKARTA, Dec 1 (Reuters) - Indonesia will need to increase the bio-content of its palm oil-based biodiesel to 40% by 2024 or risk missing its renewable energy targets, a senior official said on Wednesday.

Indonesia has a mandatory biodiesel programme with 30% palm oil content known as B30. Longstanding plans to increase the palm content to 40% by 2021 were delayed due to cheaper fuel costs and record high palm prices.

"The use of (only) B30 will not achieve the RUEN target for 2025," Dadan Kusdiana, the director general of the country's energy ministry, told a virtual conference.

He was referring to Indonesia's goal to increase renewable energy use to 23% of its total energy consumption by 2025, which required biodiesel consumption of 13.9 kilolitres that year.


"The ministry will prepare B40 blending mandatory regulation to ensure investment certainty," Dadan said, adding that more studies and road tests were required.

Indonesia's energy ministry earlier on Wednesday said it will increase its 2021 biodiesel allocation to meet higher demand for fuel.


Next year's biodiesel consumption meanwhile, is set to jump to over 10 million kilolitres.

While fuel prices bottomed out during the thick of the global pandemic, petrol and diesel prices at the pump in Asia and Europe reached near-record peaks this year, making palm a more attractive feedstock for biofuels. read more

Indonesia collects levies to help finance its palm oil programmes, including biodiesel subsidies and smallholder replanting programmes.

It increased its crude palm oil levies to record highs this year, and is estimated to collect as much as 71 trillion rupiah ($4.95 billion) in levies this year, said president director of the fund collection agency, Eddy Abdurrachman.

Indonesia is also projected to spend 75% more on the biodiesel programme in 2021, with 49 trillion rupiah compared to 28 trillion rupiah last year, he added.

($1 = 14,340.0000 rupiah)









Indonesia to ramp up biodiesel efforts to meet green energy targets, official says


Indonesia will need to increase the bio-content of its palm oil-based biodiesel to 40% by 2024 or risk missing its renewable energy targets, a senior official said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

The competitiveness of Indonesian economy is getting better, AlhamduliLLAH. Indonesia trade data shows improvement on Indonesia-China trade in 2020, which is better than in 2019. Indonesia posted low trade deficit with China in 2020 which is 4 billion USD









EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA


EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA




kemlu.go.id





In January-September 2021 Indonesia posted trade surplus with China. This is an extra ordinary achievement since majority of countries in the world post trade deficit with China









EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA


EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA




kemlu.go.id






@nahtanbob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

Indos said:


> The competitiveness of Indonesian economy is getting better, AlhamduliLLAH. Indonesia trade data shows improvement on Indonesia-China trade in 2020, which is better than in 2019. Indonesia posted low trade deficit with China in 2020 which is 4 billion USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA
> 
> 
> EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kemlu.go.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January-September 2021 Indonesia posted trade surplus with China. This is an extra ordinary achievement since majority of countries in the world post trade deficit with China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA
> 
> 
> EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA BEIJING, ACCREDITED TO MONGOLIA PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kemlu.go.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nahtanbob



China posts $900 billion surplus with rest of the world. law of averages suggests China will sell you more than you can ever sell China


----------



## Indos

nahtanbob said:


> China posts $900 billion surplus with rest of the world. law of averages suggests China will sell you more than you can ever sell China



Yup correct, India also suffered from high trade deficit from China. Despite so, I bring Indonesian data that shows our situation is much better than most countries dealing trade with China. Indonesia and China has already conducted FTA (Free Trade Agreement) with ASEAN-China FTA that has been on going since 2002 (for China and ASEAN 5 while Cambodia, Myanmar, Laos, Vietnam started in 2010). It is true that in the beginning of FTA implementation, many Indonesia industries collapse, particularly textile industry. Our steel company also get huge burden with that FTA.

Alhamdulillah, Indonesian businesses improve their competitiveness overtime and many export potency to China is also wide open after the FTA implementation. Our biggest trade deficit is always with China since the implementation of ASEAN-China FTA in 2002. The hardest blow was in 2018 where total trade deficit posted its highest figure in Indonesian history, around 8 billion USD, despite for many countries this figure is mild and not making their government panic. Indonesia government though gets panic as they think the figure can keep increasing, this is then effect our defense program like KFX/IFX and Indonesia start renegotiating the deal with South Korea. But as we can see now, Indonesia can lower the the trade deficit with China since 2019 and posted surplus in 2021. Indonesia also posted overall trade surplus since 2020 after start suffering from trade deficit since 2011.

China also brings investment to Indonesia and ASEAN. Majority China's investment in Indonesia currently is smelter/refinery of nickle/bauksit, our SOE and private owned companies are also investing in smelter/refineries but China investment in that sector is really huge. China since 2020 has become second largest source of FDI for Indonesia.

Talking about our import, 90 % is in the form of raw materials and capital goods, only 10 percent is categorized as consumer goods.

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Indonesia import history chart

Consumer goods imports is less than 10 percent of Indonesian total imports (2020), and since the figure is constant at least from 2010, so when the economy pick up the contribution is even smaller as we can see on the chart below. 2020 was the time the industries suffered from lock down measure ( resulting in decrease in raw material/supporting goods/ capital goods) but the consumer good imports were at relatively constant rate.


Blue Line* is Raw Material/Supporting Goods (which is essential for manufacturing industry)

*Black Line* is capital Goods which is also essential for manufacturing

*Red Line* is consumer goods

*In Million USD*








-----------------------------------------------------------------------




*Quick Look on ACFTA**Market and GDP*Largest free trade area in the world with a combined market of 1.94 billion and GDP of about US$ 9.5 trillion (in 2011).*Trade Value*China is the region’s largest trading partner. Trade between ASEAN and China reached US$280 billion in 2011, representing 11.7% of ASEAN’s total trade.*Exports to China*Electrical equipment, computer/ machinery, lubricants/fuels/oil, organic chemicals, fats and oils, and rubber, mostly intermediate goods to products that China exports.*Foreign Direct Investment*China is among ASEAN’s top 10 sources of FDI. From 2009 to 2011, FDI from China reached US$ 10.67 billion.







ASEAN-China Free Trade Area | Free Trade Areas | ASEAN Investment


. . . . . . . . .




investasean.asean.org





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*More about ASEAN-China FTA*


China first proposed the idea of a free trade area in November 2000. Leaders of ASEAN and China thus decided to explore measures aimed at economic integration within the region[1][2] In Brunei the following year, they endorsed the establishment of an ASEAN–China Free Trade Area.[3]

The framework agreement was signed on 4 November 2002 in Phnom Penh, Cambodia, by eleven heads of government.:[4] Hassanal Bolkiah (Sultan of Brunei Darussalam), Hun Sen (Prime Minister of Cambodia), Megawati Soekarnoputri (President of Indonesia), Bounnhang Vorachith (Prime Minister of Laos), Mahathir bin Mohamad (Prime Minister of Malaysia), Than Shwe (Prime Minister of Burma), Gloria Macapagal Arroyo (President of the Philippines), Goh Chok Tong (Prime Minister of Singapore), Thaksin Shinawatra (Prime Minister of Thailand), Phan Văn Khải (Prime Minister of Vietnam), Zhu Rongji (Premier of the State Council of the People's Republic of China).[4][5]

The first stage implied the 6 first signatories who engaged in the elimination of their tariffs on 90% of their products by 2010.[6] Between 2003 and 2008, trade with ASEAN grew from US$59.6 billion to US$192.5 billion.[7] China's transformation into a major economic power in the 21st century has led to an increase of foreign investments in the bamboo network, a network of overseas Chinese businesses operating in the markets of Southeast Asia that share common family and cultural ties.[8][9] ASEAN members and the People's Republic of China had a combined nominal gross domestic product of approximately US$6 trillion in 2008.[10][11]

Once the 6 first signatories accomplished their goal by 2010, the CLMV countries (Cambodia, Lao PDR, Myanmar, Vietnam) engaged in the same policy on tariffs, with the same goal to achieve by 2015.[6] In 2010, the ASEAN–China Free Trade Area became the largest free trade area in terms of population and third largest in terms of nominal GDP. It was also the third largest trade volume after the European Economic Area and the North American Free Trade Area.[12][7]

On 1 January 2010, the average tariff rate on Chinese goods sold in ASEAN countries decreased from 12.8 to 0.6 percent pending implementation of the free trade area by the remaining ASEAN members. Meanwhile, the average tariff rate on ASEAN goods sold in China decreased from 9.8 to 0.1 percent.[13] By 2015, ASEAN's total merchandise trade with China reached $346.5 billion (15.2% of ASEAN's trade), and the ACFTA accelerated the growth of direct investments from China and commercial cooperation.[6]









ASEAN–China Free Trade Area - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Indonesia sovereign credit rating: Update November 2021*
> 
> 
> Indonesia rating is BBB+ for Fitch rating, which is higher than India. In this rating, Indonesian peers in majority are high GDP per capita country at 11.500 USD while Indonesia GDP percapita is still 4.200 USD
> 
> Fitch rating see Indonesia GDP growth at 6.8 % in 2022 and over the next few years will be around 6 %. This figure is much more optimistic than IMF projection under Indian Chief Economist
> 
> This will likely give more potency for Indonesia government bond to have lower yield in which at the moment Indonesia government bond yield is still higher than its peers in the same rating (BBB+)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Fitch Affirms Indonesia at 'BBB'; Outlook Stable*
> Mon 22 Nov, 2021 - 6:09 AM ET
> 
> 
> Fitch Ratings - Hong Kong - 22 Nov 2021: Fitch Ratings has affirmed Indonesia's Long-Term Foreign-Currency Issuer Default Rating (IDR) at 'BBB' with a Stable Outlook.
> A full list of rating actions is at the end of this rating action commentary.
> 
> *KEY RATING DRIVERS*
> 
> Indonesia's rating balances a favourable medium-term growth outlook and a still low, but rising, government debt/GDP ratio against a high dependence on external financing, low government revenue and lagging structural features such as governance indicators and GDP per capita compared with 'BBB' category peers.
> Economic activity in Indonesia is recovering gradually after a strong Covid-19 surge from June through August that constrained domestic demand.
> 
> Fitch expects real GDP to grow by 3.2% in 2021, although there is upside potential to our forecast from a swift recovery in mobility in 4Q21 and continued high prices of Indonesia's export commodities. Indonesia's vaccination drive has accelerated in recent months, but still lags behind many of its peers, with close to 50% of the population inoculated with a first dose and just over 30% fully vaccinated as of mid-November. We forecast growth to accelerate to 6.8% in 2022, with the main risks relating to the evolution of the pandemic. Thereafter, we expect growth to remain at around 6% over the next few years, as the negative output gap from the pandemic closes gradually. Growth should also receive a boost from the implementation of the Omnibus Law on Job Creation, passed about a year ago, which aims to alleviate long-standing barriers to investment.
> 
> The severe Covid-19 surge earlier this year has put further pressure on fiscal metrics, as it prolonged the need for relief spending, weakened the balance sheets of state-owned enterprises, and lowered the government's revenue intake. Parliament has nevertheless passed new revenue-enhancing measures in a tax reform law in October, which includes a rise in the VAT rate by 1pp to 11% from April 2022, a voluntary disclosure programme, and implementation of a carbon tax. The government expects implementation of the tax reform law to yield an additional 0.8% of GDP in tax revenue in 2022, mostly from the VAT rate hike. Long-standing challenges to raising the revenue ratio more significantly remain in our view, including to expand the tax base and improve compliance. Nevertheless, the reform should help the government to meet its ambitious deficit target of below 3% of GDP in 2023, when the budget ceiling will be reinstated.
> 
> Fitch forecasts the fiscal deficit to decline to 4.5% in 2022 from 5.4% in 2021. These are slightly narrower than the targets presented in the government's 2022 budget of 4.9% and 5.8%, respectively, which exclude the positive impact of the tax reform. There is a risk of higher relief spending, depending on the evolution of the pandemic, although other government expenditures are likely to fall short of spending targets. By mid-November, the government had spent only just over 65% of the budgeted 4.5% of GDP in 2021 for its Covid-19-related measures. The National Economic Recovery Programme entails a broad range of measures to support households and companies affected by the pandemic, including food assistance, cash transfers, discounted electricity prices, temporary tax relief and tax incentives, wage subsidies, and support for SMEs through a credit restructuring scheme and working capital credit.
> 
> The pandemic has caused a significant rise in Indonesia's general government debt, in line with its rating peers. We forecast debt to rise to 43.1% of GDP by end-2021, from a pre-pandemic level of 30.6% in 2019, still well below the 'BBB' category median (60.3%). We expect the debt ratio to peak at 45.1% of GDP in 2022 before declining gradually, facilitated by the resumption of strong GDP growth and tighter fiscal policy. However, the government debt-to-revenue ratio will rise to 341% by end-2021, well above the peer median of 253%.
> 
> Low revenue and high non-resident holdings of local-currency debt exacerbate the challenges of financing the higher deficits in our view, which the authorities have sought to ease through direct central bank financing. The Ministry of Finance and Bank Indonesia (BI) announced an extension of their "burden-sharing arrangement" and financing arrangements through 2022 in August, which they had previously committed would not be extended beyond 2021. Monetary financing arrangements include a private placement with BI amounting to 1.3% of GDP in 2021 and 1.2% in 2022 and purchases in the primary market if deemed necessary, while the central bank financed around 3% of GDP in 2020.
> 
> These financing arrangements are helping to keep government interest costs down and free up resources for relief measures, but they run the risk of government interference in monetary policymaking. The authorities have emphasised that the independence of the central bank is not in doubt and the policy for this and next year has been instituted at the central bank's initiative. Market participants have so far reacted positively to the extension of the arrangements, with bond yields and the exchange rate remaining broadly stable. However, prolonged monetary financing could eventually undermine investor confidence and weigh on Indonesia's credit profile, especially if emerging markets come under pressure as global liquidity conditions tighten.
> 
> BI's foreign-exchange reserves strengthened to USD145.5 billion by end-October 2021 from USD121.0 billion at end-March 2020, and will cover 7.0 months of current account payments at end-2021, according to Fitch forecasts (BBB median: 7.7 months). Foreign direct investment has also recovered in 2021, with investments in several sectors, including electric-vehicle production. Higher FDI inflows and swap lines with other central banks, strengthen Indonesia's external resilience. Nevertheless, we believe Indonesia remains more vulnerable than many of its peers to shifts in investor sentiment towards emerging markets, given the high dependence on portfolio inflows and commodity exports, and external debt ratios that are above peer medians.
> 
> Continued weak price pressure from the negative output gap and limited pass-through of higher international oil prices to retail fuel prices should keep inflation within BI's target range of 2%-4% in the near term. We expect the central bank to discount the price increase from the VAT rise, estimated by the authorities at 50bp, but to nonetheless hike its policy rate by 50bp to 4.0% at end-2022 in light of its mandate to focus on both internal and external price stability, and to mitigate or pre-empt any market pressure from the US Fed's tightening policies.
> 
> The low revenue intake and rising interest payments of 16.5% of revenue in 2021 may reduce the state's capacity to invest in infrastructure, which remains a key medium-term priority for the government. The authorities are also constrained by constitutionally mandated spending on health and education, and the possible need for further capital support to state-owned enterprises. The Indonesia Investment Authority, established February 2021, is intended to help finance infrastructure development over the next few years from a combination of public and foreign official and private funds, including through disinvestment of government assets, such as toll roads. This may help to finance more infrastructure development over time, which would support medium-term growth.
> 
> The Indonesian economy is less developed on a number of structural metrics than many of its peers. Indonesia's average per capita GDP of USD4,175, for example, is significantly lower than the 'BBB' category median of USD11,428.
> 
> ESG - Governance: Indonesia has an ESG Relevance Score of '5' for Political Stability and Rights and '5[+]' for the Rule of Law, Institutional and Regulatory Quality and Control of Corruption. These scores reflect the high weight that the World Bank Governance Indicators have in our proprietary Sovereign Rating Model. Indonesia has a medium World Bank Governance Indicator ranking at the 47th percentile (BBB peer median: 59th), reflecting a recent record of peaceful political transitions, a moderate level of rights for participation in the political process, moderate institutional capacity, established rule of law and a high level of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fitchratings.com/research/sovereigns/fitch-affirms-indonesia-at-bbb-outlook-stable-22-11-2021



*Moody Rating, September 2021*


Rating Action: 

*Moody's assigns Baa2 ratings to Indonesia's US dollar and Euro bonds*

14 Sep 2021

Singapore, September 14, 2021 -- Moody's Investors Service ("Moody's") has assigned Baa2 ratings to the senior unsecured US dollar and Euro notes issued by the Government of Indonesia (Baa2 stable). These bonds are issued under the Government of Indonesia's USD 10 billion shelf programme. The issuances have maturities up to 40 years.

The proceeds of the notes will be used to conduct a liability management exercise, including to fund a tender offer to repurchase a portion of its bonds maturing between 2022 and 2026 in exchange for cash. Proceeds are also intended for general budgetary purposes, including to partially fund its Covid-19 relief and recovery efforts.

According to the terms and conditions available to Moody's, the notes to be issued will constitute direct, unconditional and unsubordinated obligations of the Government of Indonesia (the issuer). The notes will rank pari passu with all of the Government of Indonesia's current and future senior unsecured external debt.

The rating mirrors the Government of Indonesia's long-term issuer rating of Baa2 with a stable outlook.

RATINGS RATIONALE

Indonesia's Baa2 rating is underpinned by policy emphasis on macroeconomic stability that increases its resilience to shocks. The sovereign's credit profile is supported by narrow fiscal deficits and low government debt ratios. The large size of its economy and healthy and stable growth prospects act as credit supports. Credit challenges include low revenue mobilization, and a reliance on external funding.

The coronavirus pandemic has dealt a severe blow to private sector activity, and significantly dented the country's immediate growth performance. The success of ongoing measures to curb infection rates and accelerate the pace of vaccination will determine the extent of impact. While Indonesia's current account and budget deficits are low, any prolonged risk aversion will weigh on already weak debt affordability and test external buffers.

Sizeable non-resident investment in Indonesia exposes the country to swings in capital inflows, which are amplified during episodes of global financial market stress. This has economy-wide effects, particularly for the fiscal and external accounts, but also for local businesses. Weaker corporate credit profiles due to higher debt servicing and roll-over costs may hurt banks' asset quality, once forbearance measures are rolled back.

The stable outlook reflects balanced risks at Baa2. It incorporates downside risks from political challenges to further implementation of broad economic, fiscal and regulatory reforms. Because they seek to address entrenched constraints and go through various institutional hurdles, we expect effective reforms to proceed relatively slowly, with potential delays to occur.

The stable outlook also takes into account upside risks from a potential improvement in competitiveness as a result of effective reform implementation.

ENVIRONMENTAL, SOCIAL, GOVERNANCE CONSIDERATIONS

Environmental risks are a material credit consideration for Indonesia. Coastal flooding and rising sea levels are a particular concern, with widespread implications, including for agricultural production and food security. In 2019, the government announced its plan to relocate the country's capital city to Kalimantan from Jakarta, in part because the existing capital is particularly vulnerable to rising sea levels and its associated effects. Separately, demand for arable land and intensive commercial logging have led to soil erosion and deforestation. In addition, given its geographical location, Indonesia is subject to considerable seismic activity that are manifested in natural disasters such as earthquakes, tsunamis and volcanos.

Social considerations exert limited influence on Indonesia's credit profile. Demographics act as a credit support, given a sizeable and growing working age population. However, Indonesia's education quality and spending fall behind global standards, and therefore, the government plans to increase fiscal spending to improve the quality of human capital. Moreover, wealth is concentrated and Indonesia's rankings on wealth inequality indices are weak.We regard the coronavirus outbreak as a social risk under our ESG framework, given the substantial implications for public health and safety.

Governance considerations relevant to Indonesia's credit profile are captured in our assessment of institutional strength. Although Indonesia lags peers in terms of Worldwide Governance Indicators with rule of law representing particular challenges, percentile rankings point to steady improvement.

This credit rating and any associated review or outlook has been assigned on an anticipated/subsequent basis. Please see the most recent credit rating announcement posted on the issuer's page on www.moodys.com, under the research tab, for related economic statistics included in rating announcements published after June 3, 2013.

This credit rating and any associated review or outlook has been assigned on an anticipated/subsequent basis. Please see the most recent credit rating announcement posted on the issuer's page on www.moodys.com, under the research tab, for related summary rating committee minutes included in rating announcements published after June 3, 2013.

FACTORS THAT COULD LEAD TO AN UPGRADE OR DOWNGRADE OF THE RATINGS

The stable outlook reflects balanced risks and takes into consideration a relatively slow pace of reform momentum.

Over time, indications that fiscal policy measures can durably and significantly raise government revenue would put upward pressure on the rating. Higher revenue would enhance fiscal flexibility and provide more direct financial means for the government to address large social and physical infrastructure spending needs. An upgrade would also likely result from indications that Indonesia's growth potential is strengthening, towards rates commensurate with the country's population growth and income levels, including through a deepening of financial markets and improved competitiveness.

Downward pressure would likely arise if: 1) a prolonged, entrenched slowdown in growth has economy-wide impacts and fiscal repercussions, including difficulties reverting to a declining fiscal deficit trajectory following one-time stimulus packages; 2) evidence indicates that the gradual strengthening of Indonesia's policy framework and institutions stalls or reverses; 3) a meaningful deterioration in the external position were to occur, such as from prolonged currency depreciation or capital outflows, with ramifications for debt affordability.

The principal methodology used in these ratings was Sovereign Ratings Methodology published in November 2019 and available at https://www.moodys.com/researchdocumentcontentpage.aspx?docid=PBC_1158631. Alternatively, please see the Rating Methodologies page on www.moodys.com for a copy of this methodology.

The weighting of all rating factors is described in the methodology used in this credit rating action, if applicable.

REGULATORY DISCLOSURES

For further specification of Moody's key rating assumptions and sensitivity analysis, see the sections Methodology Assumptions and Sensitivity to Assumptions in the disclosure form. Moody's Rating Symbols and Definitions can be found at: https://www.moodys.com/researchdocumentcontentpage.aspx?docid=PBC_79004.

For ratings issued on a program, series, category/class of debt or security this announcement provides certain regulatory disclosures in relation to each rating of a subsequently issued bond or note of the same series, category/class of debt, security or pursuant to a program for which the ratings are derived exclusively from existing ratings in accordance with Moody's rating practices. For ratings issued on a support provider, this announcement provides certain regulatory disclosures in relation to the credit rating action on the support provider and in relation to each particular credit rating action for securities that derive their credit ratings from the support provider's credit rating. For provisional ratings, this announcement provides certain regulatory disclosures in relation to the provisional rating assigned, and in relation to a definitive rating that may be assigned subsequent to the final issuance of the debt, in each case where the transaction structure and terms have not changed prior to the assignment of the definitive rating in a manner that would have affected the rating. For further information please see the ratings tab on the issuer/entity page for the respective issuer on www.moodys.com.

For any affected securities or rated entities receiving direct credit support from the primary entity(ies) of this credit rating action, and whose ratings may change as a result of this credit rating action, the associated regulatory disclosures will be those of the guarantor entity. Exceptions to this approach exist for the following disclosures, if applicable to jurisdiction: Ancillary Services, Disclosure to rated entity, Disclosure from rated entity.

The ratings have been disclosed to the rated entity or its designated agent(s) and issued with no amendment resulting from that disclosure.

These ratings are solicited. Please refer to Moody's Policy for Designating and Assigning Unsolicited Credit Ratings available on its website www.moodys.com.

Regulatory disclosures contained in this press release apply to the credit rating and, if applicable, the related rating outlook or rating review.

Moody's general principles for assessing environmental, social and governance (ESG) risks in our credit analysis can be found at http://www.moodys.com/researchdocumentcontentpage.aspx?docid=PBC_1288435.

The Global Scale Credit Rating on this Credit Rating Announcement was issued by one of Moody's affiliates outside the EU and is endorsed by Moody's Deutschland GmbH, An der Welle 5, Frankfurt am Main 60322, Germany, in accordance with Art.4 paragraph 3 of the Regulation (EC) No 1060/2009 on Credit Rating Agencies. Further information on the EU endorsement status and on the Moody's office that issued the credit rating is available on www.moodys.com.

The Global Scale Credit Rating on this Credit Rating Announcement was issued by one of Moody's affiliates outside the UK and is endorsed by Moody's Investors Service Limited, One Canada Square, Canary Wharf, London E14 5FA under the law applicable to credit rating agencies in the UK. Further information on the UK endorsement status and on the Moody's office that issued the credit rating is available on www.moodys.com.



Please see www.moodys.com for any updates on changes to the lead rating analyst and to the Moody's legal entity that has issued the rating.
Please see the ratings tab on the issuer/entity page on www.moodys.com for additional regulatory disclosures for each credit rating.
Anushka Shah
Vice President - Senior Analyst
Sovereign Risk Group
Moody's Investors Service Singapore Pte. Ltd.
50 Raffles Place #23-06
Singapore Land Tower
Singapore 48623
Singapore
JOURNALISTS: 852 3758 1350
Client Service: 852 3551 3077
Marie Diron
MD - Sovereign Risk
Sovereign Risk Group
JOURNALISTS: 44 20 7772 5456
Client Service: 44 20 7772 5454

Releasing Office:
Moody's Investors Service Singapore Pte. Ltd.
50 Raffles Place #23-06
Singapore Land Tower
Singapore 48623
Singapore
JOURNALISTS: 852 3758 1350
Client Service: 852 3551 3077









Moody's assigns Baa2 ratings to Indonesia's US dollar and Euro bonds


Rating Action



www.moodys.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*House passes law on regional fiscal management
*​








Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
Wed, December 8, 2021 

The House of Representatives approved a bill on Tuesday to overhaul regional budget management, which it has deemed inefficient in both spending and revenue collection. 

The law on fiscal relations between the central government and regions (HKPD Law) aims to simplify and expedite spending at the regional administration level. The government expects the law to help regional leaders collect revenue and issue debt so as to better fund their own budgets without relying on state transfers. 

The newly passed law amends the Center-Regions Fiscal Balance Law, the Regional Tax and Fees Law and Article 114 of the Job Creation Law. It provides for a five-year transition period.









House passes law on regional fiscal management


The House of Representatives approved a bill on Tuesday to overhaul regional budget management, which it has deemed inefficient in both spending and revenue collection.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Talking about digitalization in Indonesia. It is Malaysian news media who interviewed Indonesian businesswomen. As I see, Indonesian middle and upper class women do have good English. We can see the different of Malaysian English and Indonesian English. As Indonesian dont use English for its education and every day lives, so we tend to learn spoken English skills through US media channel directly. It is also helped with the satellite TV channel that is quite widespread since 2005 where we can watch channel like CNN, Al-Jazeera and others, and now with the spread of internet the learning process in term of language skills are even better.


----------



## Indos

*Unique story to share.*

There is oil field near Jakarta which is inside thousand islands region that belongs to Jakarta Administration. The oil field is operated by state owned oil and gas giant, PT Pertamina.


----------



## Indos

*$600m in ADB loans to help PLN expand networks, upgrade operations*​


Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
Tue, December 14, 2021 

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has given state-owned electricity monopoly PLN US$600 million in results-based loans. 

In a statement published on Monday, the ADB said the funds, with a sovereign guarantee from the government, were aimed at improving PLN’s transmission lines, power grid automation and hazardous waste storage facilities.









$600m in ADB loans to help PLN expand networks, upgrade operations


The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has given US$600 million in loans to state-owned electricity firm PLN.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's Nov trade surplus falls to $3.51 bln; shipments at record*



Exports up 49.7% to $22.84 bln, vs 44% in poll
Imports up 52.62% to $19.33 bln, vs 37.55% in poll
Surplus of $3.51 bln smaller than $4.45 bln expected in poll
Rising imports show domestic economy is improving, analyst says
JAKARTA, Dec 15 (Reuters) - Indonesia's trade surplus shrank more than expected in November, to $3.51 billion as imports jumped to a record ahead of year-end holidays, while exports also scaled an all-time high, official data showed on Wednesday.









Indonesia's Nov trade surplus falls to $3.51 bln; shipments at record


Indonesia's trade surplus shrank more than expected in November, to $3.51 billion as imports jumped to a record ahead of year-end holidays, while exports also scaled an all-time high, official data showed on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

*Oil and gas*

Indonesia national energy company (private/public owned), PT Medco energy, buy whole Cococo Philipps Indonesia Holding stake (Indonesian operation) in 8 December 2021 deal.

PT Medco Energy is second largest energy company in Indonesia ( more like conglomeration with oil and gas field, pipe distribution business, geothermal, until solar panel businesses ) after state owned energy giant PT Pertamina.






PT Medco Energy CEO, Hilmy Panigoro has already said that the company will do both exploration and acquisition to enlarge their oil and gas operation last year. Same like PT Pertamina, PT Medco Energy has oil and gas operation in other country which is for Medco it is in Mexico, Tunisia, and Libya.


----------



## Indos

*LARGE TRADE SURPLUS MAINTAINED IN NOVEMBER 2021*
Press Releases






No. 23/331/DKom

According to data published by BPS-Statistics Indonesia, Indonesia maintained a large USD3.51 billion trade surplus in November 2021 despite retreating from USD5.74 billion one month earlier.* Therefore, Indonesia has maintained a positive trade balance since May 2020. Overall, Indonesia's trade balance for the period from January-November 2021 recorded a USD34.32 billion surplus, up considerably from USD19.52 billion in the same period of 2020*. Bank Indonesia is confident the ongoing trade surplus is contributing to solid external economic resilience in Indonesia. Moving forward, Bank Indonesia will continue to strengthen policy synergy with the Government and other relevant authorities to bolster economic recovery momentum.

The trade surplus in November 2021 was primarily influenced by a persistently high non-oil and gas trade surplus despite a larger oil and gas trade deficit. In the reporting period, the non-oil and gas trade balance recorded a USD5.21 billion surplus, down from USD6.61 billion in October 2021. Non-oil and gas exports increased slightly to USD21.51 billion in November 2021 from USD21.00 billion one month earlier, dominated by natural resources, such as mineral fuels, including coal, as well as manufacturing products, namely rubber and articles thereof as well as precious metals and jewellery/gems. Based on destination country, non-oil and gas exports to China, the United States and Japan continued to soar on recovering global demand. Meanwhile, non-oil and gas imports accelerated across all components in response to ongoing domestic economic improvements. On the other hand, the oil and gas trade deficit increased from USD0.87 billion in October 2021 to USD1.69 billion in November 2021, as oil and gas imports outpaced exports.



Jakarta, 15th December 2021
Head of Communication Department

Erwin Haryono

*





Large Trade Surplus Maintained in November 2021







www.bi.go.id




*


----------



## Indos

*World Bank expects Indonesia’s GDP to grow 5.2% in 2022, but risks loom
*​





Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
Thu, December 16, 2021 

The World Bank has predicted that Indonesia’s economic growth will return to pre-pandemic levels next year as the vaccination campaign continues, but downside risks may cloud the sunny forecast. In its December country report, the bank predicted that the country’s GDP would grow 5.2 percent in 2022, up from the 5 percent it predicted in June. 

The forecast assumes that most provinces will inoculate 70 percent of their residents and that the country will not see another devastating pandemic wave. It also assumes fiscal and monetary policies will stay accommodative as growth in global trade and commodity prices moderates.









World Bank expects Indonesia’s GDP to grow 5.2% in 2022, but risks loom


The institution believes the country’s economy can find its way back to pre-pandemic strength next year, but it hasn’t ruled out a major disappointment.




 www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Govt to focus PPPs on urban infrastructure in 2022*​





The drinking water system development project site in Umbulan Pasuruan in East Java as pictured last Thursday. The project is being developed by private consortium PT Meta Adhya Tirta Umbulan, which is a joint venture between private gas firm Medco Gas Indonesia and private construction firm Bangun Cipta Kontraktor.(Antara/Zabur Karuru)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta 
Wed, December 15, 2021

The government has underlined basic services and urban infrastructure as the main focus for public-private partnerships (PPP) in 2022 as it seeks to catch up on development plans during Indonesia's economic recovery period. 

Riko Amir, director of financing strategy and portfolio at the Finance Ministry, said on Monday that drinking water, waste management, housing, healthcare, gas distribution, urban transportation and new capital city development were the focus sectors for PPPs next year.

The ministry had at least five PPP projects ready for auction in 2022. “We hope we can accelerate [PPP projects] so we can provide infrastructure for the public as soon as possible,” he said.









Govt to focus PPPs on urban infrastructure in 2022


The public-private partnerships (PPPs) will focus on developing facilities related to drinking water, waste management, housing, healthcare, gas distribution, urban transportation and the new capital city.




www.thejakartapost.com





----------------------------------------------------------

First infrastructure that is related to new Capital city in Kalimantan (Borneo) island


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

This is data, USA will do tapering until first semester of 2022 and very possible interest rate hike as USD is currently sit at negative interest rate already due to US high inflation ( 6 %). It means huge pressure for weak currency ahead ( at least until first semester of 2022 ends ).






Meanwhile related to exposure to China economy














Three threats to growth in emerging markets


Tightening American monetary policy, slowing China and the Omicron variant




www.economist.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is about to stop the use of its subsidized oil next year, waiting President regulation (Perpres)


----------



## Indos

*Tax Deposit Almost Reaches IDR 1,230 T*
NEWS - Lidya Julita Sembiring, CNBC Indonesia

24 December 2021 10:25

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - The Directorate General of Taxes (DGT) of the Ministry of Finance is optimistic that this year's revenue can reach the target. Moreover, a week before the end of the year, there was only a little less.

According to the DGT's records, as of December 23, 2021 at 19.01 WIB, tax revenues have reached 98% of the target. Meanwhile, in the 2021 APBN, the target for tax revenues is IDR 1,229.6 trillion.









Ketiban Durian Runtuh, Setoran Pajak Nyaris Capai Rp 1.230 T


Penerimaan pajak hingga 23 Desember 2021 pukul 19.01 WIB sudah mencapai 98% dari target.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Women investors' assets in capital market touch Rp234 trillion*
22nd December 2021






Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati at the virtual Capital Market Women's Empowerment Forum, as seen from Jakarta on Wednesday (December 22, 2021). (ANTARA PHOTOS/Agatha Olivia/my)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The assets of women investors in the capital market have increased to Rp234 trillion from Rp181 trillion recorded at the beginning of 2021, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has informed.

"This figure is based on data from the 2021 National Central Securities Depository, which (states that) the share of female investors in the capital market made up 38 percent of the total assets of individual investors," she noted at a virtual event accessed from here on Wednesday.

The government will continue to expedite education on investment to improve women's financial skills, particularly through financial literacy, the minister emphasized.

The dominant role of women as investors in State Securities also shows that Indonesian women are skilled at managing finances, investment included, she pointed out.

Thus, the government is continuing to push for capacity building and offering equal opportunities for women's financial empowerment through programs such as Mekaar by PT Permodalan Nasional Madani (PNM), which has provided loans to 10.8 million MSMEs (micro, small, and medium enterprises) entrepreneurs, most of whom were women, Indrawati said.

*Related news: Women play crucial role in economic recovery from crisis: Minister*

The minister further said she expected all such efforts to be continuously improved, as there are a large number of middle-class women who own good economic resources.

"They are certainly expected to be able to manage their resources productively and can continuously use their investment for stuff that is also productive in nature," she remarked.

Indrawati highlighted that the national index of financial inclusion for women is currently quite high at 75.15 percent. However, it is slightly lower than for men, which stands at 77.24 percent, she informed.

Still, it turns out that the index is higher than the global women's inclusion index, which is currently pegged at 65 percent, which is considerably lower compared to the global male inclusion index, recorded at 72 percent, she highlighted. 









Women investors' assets in capital market touch Rp234 trillion - ANTARA News


The assets of women investors in the capital market have increased to Rp234 trillion from Rp181 trillion recorded at the beginning of 2021, Finance Minister ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia projected to record US$37 billion trade surplus in 2021*
17 hours ago






Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi during a press conference held in a hybrid format on Thursday. ANTARA/ screenshot Zoom application)


*This year, our oil and gas trade deficit will reach US$12 billion. However, our non-oil and gas trade surplus will surpass US$45 billion. I am convinced that our (trade) surplus this year will reach at least US$37 billion.*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi has forecast Indonesia to clock a trade surplus of at least US$37 billion this year.

“This year, our oil and gas trade deficit will reach US$12 billion. However, our non-oil and gas trade surplus will surpass US$45 billion. I am convinced that our (trade) surplus this year will reach at least US$37 billion,” Lutfi noted during a press conference held in a hybrid format on Thursday.

The trade surplus stood at $34.32 billion in the year ending November 2021.

The minister noted that Indonesia’s exports in 2021 will be the highest since 2011 when the country’s exports were recorded at US$203.5 billion. Until November 2021, the country’s exports had reached US$208 billion.

*Related news: BNI launches Xpora program to help MSMEs target export market*

“We can imagine if our exports in December are consistent with the first 11 months, Indonesia’s exports will hit a record high of US$230 billion (in 2021),” he pointed out.

The figure suggests that Indonesia’s exports had evolved from primary commodities to processed goods.

“If we look at the year 2011, three of the five export commodities were the primary commodities or mineral commodities, such as coal, rubber, and metal ore. This year, these commodities have evolved into industrial goods,” he remarked.

The minister noted that a decade back, he would have never imagined that steel ore would be one of the country’s key export commodities currently. The other key export commodities are electronics and automotive. 









Indonesia projected to record US$37 billion trade surplus in 2021 - ANTARA News


Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi has forecast Indonesia to clock a trade surplus of at least US$37 billion this year. “This year, our oil and gas trade ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia saves $4.54 billion in foreign exchange by using biofuel*
9 hours ago




President Joko Widodo inaugurated the B30 Program in Jakarta on December 23, 2019. (ANTARA/Agus Salim/uyu)


*In addition, the compliance of BU BBM is getting better...*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The utilization of 30 percent biodiesel (B30) in 2021 helped Indonesia save US$4.54 billion in foreign exchange or equivalent to Rp64.6 trillion, the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry has informed.

Director of downstream oil and gas business development at the ministry, Soerjaningsih, said oil fuel business entities (BU BBM) absorbed 97.89 percent of the allocated 9.21 million kiloliters of B30.

"In addition, the compliance of BU BBM is getting better as they have distributed B30 by 94.17 percent of the total distribution of diesel fuel," she informed in a written statement here on Thursday.

It is hoped that the utilization of B30 in 2022 will run smoothly and its percentage utilization and distribution will increase, she added.

The government has determined that 18 BU BBM will be allocated 10.151 million kiloliters of B30 in 2022, she noted.

Meanwhile, assistant deputy for oil and gas, mining, and petrochemicals at the Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs, Andi Novianto, said that President Joko Widodo is committed to using environmentally friendly energy.

In addition to B20 and B30, which have been introduced, the government is developing B100 for a new era of green technology and clean energy, especially in the transportation and industrial sectors, he informed.

Strong collaboration between the government, business entities, and research institutions must continue to be carried out to resolve the challenges to the mandatory use of biofuels in 2022, he said.

Director of fund distribution at the Palm Oil Plantation Fund Management Agency, (BPDPKS) Edi Wibowo, lauded the implementation of B30, which is a mixture of 30 percent palm oil and 70 percent diesel.

He noted that the funds disbursed for palm oil plantation in 2021 reached Rp51.86 trillion, with volume pegged at 9.7 million kiloliters -- an increase compared to 2020, when the funds were recorded at Rp28 trillion.

According to the agency, in 2015–2021, at least Rp110 trillion was spent on 29.14 million kiloliters of biodiesel.

The mandatory use of B30 is one of the government's attempts to increase the utilization of renewable energy and to reduce the international trade balance deficit, it added.









Indonesia saves $4.54 billion in foreign exchange by using biofuel - ANTARA News


The utilization of 30 percent biodiesel (B30) in 2021 helped Indonesia save US$4.54 billion in foreign exchange or equivalent to Rp64.6 trillion, the Energy ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ioniq 5 electric car. (Photo courtesy of Hyundai Motor)

*Hyundai’s Indonesian Plant to Build Electric Cars in March*

DECEMBER 16, 2021

*Jakarta. *Hyundai will start producing electric cars in Indonesia in March 2022 while admitting that it’s going to be a big gamble to enter a segment not familiar to local buyers.

The South Korean company completed the construction of its $1.5 billion assembly plant in the West Java town of Cikarang earlier this year and began production in May.

The factory is currently developing two models of conventional gasoline cars, those with internal combustion engines (ICE).

“We plan to build electric cars in March at our assembly plant in Cikarang based on our Ioniq 5 model which enjoys good market reception in South Korea and already enters European markets as well,” Lee Kang Hyun, the Chief Operating Officer of Hyundai Motor Asia Pacific, told Beritasatu TV on Thursday.

He said selling electric cars in Indonesia won’t be easy but Hyundai is ready to rise to the challenge.

“Most common cars in Indonesia are those with Rp 200-300 million price tags while electric cars remain very expensive at more than Rp 600 million a unit and that’s why the market size is so tiny,” Lee said.

Despite the challenging conditions, Hyundai Indonesia managed to sell more than 500 units of Kona and Ioniq electric cars imported from South Korea year to date, he added.


Hyundai will need support from the Indonesian government to expand electric car markets next year when local production begins.

“We are confident of selling more electric cars next year with support from the government. For example, government fleets need to be the first to change to electric cars,” he said.

The Cikarang plant is designed with the capability of building ICE cars and electric cars on a single production line, Lee said.

“With the full support of the government, we completed the factory in just 18 months despite the pandemic,” he said.









Hyundai’s Indonesian Plant to Build Electric Cars in March


Hyundai Indonesia managed to sell more than 500 units of Kona and Ioniq electric cars imported from South Korea year to date.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia tops survey on business optimism*​





An office worker looks out from a balcony. Businesspeople in Indonesia are the most optimistic about revenue growth in the next 12 months, according to a recent survey by Grant Thornton in 29 countries.(Shutterstock/File)

Eisya A. Eloksari (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Wed, December 29, 2021


Businesspeople in Indonesia are particularly upbeat about what lies in store for them, according to a recent survey conducted by business consulting firm Grant Thornton. 

The survey results published in the Grant Thornton International Business Report (IBR) show that 87 percent of business owners in Indonesia expect their revenue to increase in the next 12 months. That suggests Indonesian businesspeople are more optimistic than their peers in all of the other 28 countries assessed in the survey.









Indonesia tops survey on business optimism


Managers in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy are upbeat about 2022 growth prospects, a survey by business consultancy Grant Thornton shows.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian stock market hits IPO funding, Southeast Asia listing records*​




Bull market: An employee cleans the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) logo at the bourse's building in Jakarta on March 2, 2020. A number of Indonesian e-commerce unicorns made their debut on the IDX earlier this year.(Antara/Galih Pradipta)

Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 

Fri, December 31, 2021 

The country’s stock market finished the year with record highs in initial public offerings (IPO) and investor numbers, despite a slide in the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) Composite index on the year’s last trading day on Thursday. “Investors and markets remain optimistic about Indonesia’s economy and capital market outlook. This can be seen by increased trading activities, IPOs and numbers of investors,” IDX president director Inarno Djajadi told reporters on Thursday. 

This year, the total funds raised through IPOs reached an all-time high of Rp 62.61 trillion ($4.39 billion), compared to the usual of between Rp 10 trillion and 20 trillion annually, aided by the jumbo IPO of e-commerce platform Bukalapak in July.









Indonesian stock market hits IPO funding, Southeast Asia listing records


The COVID-19 pandemic and the continuing growth of the digital economy helped the local bourse break new ground.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*IMF Latest projection for Indonesia economy in 2022*

*Indonesia*
*Datasets*



https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/profile/IDN


----------



## Indos

*Budget Deficit (% of GDP). 2021 Data is real one ( not a target/projection)

2019 (2.20)
2020 ( 6.14) -* Due to stimulus and Social program ( lock down) plus health spending (Respond to Covid)
*2021 (4.65)*

The reduction in budget deficit is due to the increase of tax collection and other revenue post, overall government spending still increased in 2021 compared to 2020 about 7.4 %. Indonesia must reduce budget deficit until 3 percent in 2023 as obligated by the law.

Economic growth is expected to reach 3.7 percent in 2021 ( despite suffered from Delta variant in third quarter )

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*How China beats US as trade, investment partner for Indonesia*​




A train passes the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project in Cipatat, West Bandung, West Java, on May 27, 2020. (Antara/Raisan Al Farisi)

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, January 4, 2022


Indonesia has gotten closer to China than the United States in goods trade and foreign direct investment in the past few decades, benefitting from the rapid development of the world’s second-largest economy. 

Indonesia’s trade with China picked up following the East Asian giant's accession to the World Trade Organization in 2001. Trade between the two countries grew further after ASEAN implemented a free trade agreement with China, called ACFTA, in 2010. 

In 2020, exports to China accounted for 19.45 percent of the total, expanding from 4.45 percent in 2000, according to the United Nations Comtrade Database. The share of imports from the country also expanded to nearly 28 percent in 2020 from 6.03 percent in 2000. This growth puts China as Indonesia’s top trading partner.









How China beats US as trade, investment partner for Indonesia


China has topped other countries, including the United States, as Indonesia’s biggest trading partner. The East Asian giant is also a perfect fit for the government’s interest in developing Indonesia's downstream nickel industry.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## BHAN85

Indonesia bans coal exports in January on domestic power worries


Indonesia has banned coal exports in January due to concerns that low supplies at domestic power plants could lead to widespread blackouts, a senior official at the energy ministry said on Saturday.




www.reuters.com





and this? coal buyers dont complain?


----------



## Indos

BHAN85 said:


> Indonesia bans coal exports in January on domestic power worries
> 
> 
> Indonesia has banned coal exports in January due to concerns that low supplies at domestic power plants could lead to widespread blackouts, a senior official at the energy ministry said on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this? coal buyers dont complain?



Coal miners will say they face force majeure situation so they can avoid penalty since the situation is made by government, outside the control of our coal miners.

This shows Indonesia is the country in SEA that can protect and maintain their energy supply to their own people, businesses, and industries amid tight supply of energy that would possibly last for a decade or more due to the World economy transitions into renewable energy. We also provide lower cost of coal inside the country thus make the electricity cost competitive enough for industries.

A message to any ones wanting to invest in SEA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*2021 budget deficit, debt issuance outperform targets*​






Vincent Fabian Thomas
(The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Tue, January 4, 2022


Indonesia’s full-year budget deficit and debt issuance closed well below targets in 2021, paving the way for an upcoming fiscal consolidation as the economy rides out the COVID-19 pandemic. 

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Monday that the 2021 budget deficit was at Rp 783.7 trillion (US$54.92 billion) or 4.65 percent of gross domestic product (GDP). 

The figure is “far below” the planned Rp 1 quadrillion or 5.7 percent of GDP. Debt issuance closed at Rp 867.4 trillion or 86.3 percent of the 2021 target. The debt is 30 percent lower than in 2020 when issuance jumped to fund COVID-19 relief programs.









2021 budget deficit, debt issuance outperform targets


These pave the way for the government to reinstate a budget deficit cap of 3 percent of GDP starting 2023.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

A 2017 file photo showed a coal stockpile in coal-fired PLTU 1 Pacitan in East Java. (Antara Photo/Puspa Perwitasari)

*PLN Coal Stockpile Fills Up Ahead Gov't Export Ban Review*
BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
JANUARY 05, 2022

*Jakarta.* The state utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara, or PLN, has seen its coal stockpile increase by 7.5 million metric tons, just days after the government imposed a surprise coal export ban, diminishing the risk of a widespread power outage while increasing the chances of the government lifting the ban sooner than planned. 

"Coal power plants that have been experiencing supply issues are beginning to see their problems resolved," Darmawan Prasodjo, the chief executive of PLN, said in a statement on Tuesday. 

The government halted coal export last Saturday and planned to keep the ban for the entire January as domestic coal miners neglected their obligation to supply 25 percent of their output for local power plants at a capped price of $70 per metric ton, or around half of the current price in the international market. 


The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources is supposed to review the export ban on Wednesday. 

The ministry had previously stated that at the beginning of this month, PLN stock has fallen to as low as 35,000 metric tons, and it would require an additional 5.1 million metric tons of coal for the rest of the month to maintain a 20-day supply, critical for avoiding widespread outages. 

Today, the company said its stockpile was filling up.

"Thanks to a clear and firm directive from the President that insisted on prioritizing the domestic demand, the coal crisis could be averted," Darmawan said. 


Earlier, President Joko "Jokowi' Widodo had warned coal miners that he would not hesitate to revoke their permit if they failed to fulfill their local power plants' obligation. 

"This is a mandate from Article 33 Paragraph 3 of the 1945 Constitution that 'the earth, water, and natural resources contained therein are controlled by the state and used for the greatest prosperity of the people," Joowi said on Monday.

"Companies that cannot fulfill their obligations to meet domestic needs can be subject to sanctions. If necessary, not only do they not get export permits, but also revoke their business licenses," he said.

PLN said that the company sought to increase its stockpile further but did not target any specific number. PLN previously told the House of Representatives in November that the utility firm needed around 119.2 million metric tons of coal this year, up from an estimated 115.6 million metric tons from last year. 

Adaro Energy, Indonesia's second-largest coal miner, said the company had received an assignment from the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources to supply an additional 500,000 tons to PLN. 

Febriati Nadira, Adaro's corporate communication head, said that the company would fulfill the order immediately. 

Adaro's domestic market obligation was around 11.1 million tons for 2021 and had delivered about 9.69 million tons in the January-October period, Nadira said. 

With additional sales in November and December, the estimated total domestic coal sales for 2021 would be 26-27 percent of the company's total production, she said. 









PLN Coal Stockpile Fills Up Ahead Gov't Export Ban Review


The state utility company Perusahaan Listrik Negara, or PLN, has seen its coal stockpile increase by 7.5 million metric tons.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

*Coal trade in disarray as export ban review delayed*​





Smoke rises from chimneys of the Suralaya coal power plant in Cilegon, Banten, on Sept. 22, 2021.(AFP/Ronald Siagian)


Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
● Thu, January 6, 2022

Indonesian authorities postponed a meeting with coal mining companies on Wednesday, leading to disarray on markets as coal miners consider declaring force majeure over an export ban that has left scores of ships moored off the coast.

Representatives from the Indonesian Coal Mining Association (APBI) said the meeting scheduled for Wednesday, in which Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi had been expected to review and clarify the ban, had not taken place. “We have yet to receive further information [on the review meeting] from the government,” APBI executive director Hendra Sinadia told The Jakarta Post on Thursday, adding that mining companies were currently focusing on resolving a supply shortage for state-owned electricity monopoly PLN.









Coal trade in disarray as export ban review delayed


Indonesian authorities postponed a meeting with coal mining companies on Wednesday, leading to disarray on markets as coal miners consider declaring force majeure and scores of ships are moored off the coast.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Bank Indonesia appoints two new deputy governors
*​




Juda Aung (left) and Aida Budiman (right) take the oath of office as Bank Indonesia deputy governors on Jan. 6, 2022.(Bank Indonesia/Bank Indonesia)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Thu, January 6, 2022


Bank Indonesia (BI) has appointed two new deputy governors who pledged to support the central bank’s efforts to revive the economy and work on other pressing issues. 

Juda Agung and Aida Budiman replace Sugeng and Rosmaya Hadi, whose terms have ended. 

Their terms as deputy governors under BI Governor Perry Warjiyo and Senior Deputy Governor Destry Damayanti began on Thursday and are set to end in 2027.









Bank Indonesia appoints two new deputy governors


Bank Indonesia has appointed Juda Agung and Aida Budiman as deputy governors to replace Sugeng and Rosmaya Hadi.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

S&P Rating projected Indonesia economy to grow 5.6 percent in 2022


----------



## Indos

Coal power plants owned by state owned electricity company, PT PLN, is now having 25 days of coal stock. Government will easing the coal export ban and gradually let coal miners to export the coal.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Omicron infection in Indonesia is dominated by Indonesians who travels abroad and come back home. Covid cases as 10 January (as you can see on Google Covid statistic) is at 454 people.

Minister of Maritime and Investment, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, stated just hours ago

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Govt to use carrot, stick in coal DMO policy*​





Heavy equipment is used to move coal at the Kertapati coal terminal belonging to state-owned PT Bukit Asam in Palembang, South Sumatra, in this undated photograph.(Antara/Nova Wahyudi)

Divya Karyza and Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Thu, January 13, 2022



The government has announced it will lift the coal export ban for some companies as the supply situation at state-owned electricity company PLN is improving. 

The Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister said on Wednesday that PLN had reported in a coordination meeting that it had secured 15 days’ worth of supply for its coal-fired power plants and that the government would therefore allow 37 coal-loaded vessels to depart for export markets.

“[The implementation of this regulation] has to be monitored collectively so that [we can] improve domestic governance and prevent similar [crises] in the future,” Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan said in a statement.









Govt to use carrot, stick in coal DMO policy


Indonesia will lift the coal export ban for mining companies that have met their domestic market obligations (DMOs) to ensure supplies for state electricity company PLN.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Gov’t Forms State-Owned Food Holding to Boost Supply Chain*

BY :JAYANTY NADA SHOFA
JANUARY 12, 2022

*Jakarta. *The Indonesian government on Wednesday officially launched a state-owned food holding company, which goes by the name ID Food, in a bid to boost the food supply chain. State-run agroindustry firm Rajawali Nusantara Indonesia (RNI) will serve as the parent company of the food holding.

ID Food encompasses salt maker Garam, agribusiness company Sang Hyang Seri, logistics company Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia, fishery Perikanan Indonesia, livestock company Berdikari. These five state-owned enterprises (SOEs) already have their shares transferred to RNI.

“We encourage ID Food to boost our food supply chain, which so far has been lacking [in terms of] certainty and coordination. We are talking about improvements to the SOEs’ food supply chain,” SOE Minister Erick Thohir said at ID Food’s launch in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Indonesia’s supply chain is currently facing uncertainty, according to Erick.

Soaring crude palm oil (CPO) price has made cooking oil more expensive. Although the high CPO price is a boon to export, households are worrying about the skyrocketing palm oil price.

“The price of fertilizer raw materials also jumped up to threefold,” Erick added.

The minister urged ID Food to embrace technology and make innovations, so Indonesia’s food products could compete on a global scale.

“Neighboring countries already have their flagship products based on research and technology. research and technology. And here we are still stuck with our supply-demand,” Erick said.

Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi projected that demand for staples would likely exceed its supply in 2022. To meet the high demand, the Trade Ministry is preparing the logistics and procurement.

“We do hope that ID Food can help the government in making sure that the [staple] goods are available and affordable,” Lutfi said.

The ID Food holding aims to strengthen national food security and drive inclusivity of farmers and fishermen, according to RNI president director Arief Prasetyo Adi.

“We wish to become a world-class food company. Hopefully, this holding can play a bigger role in the national food ecosystem for the Indonesian people,” Arief told the same conference.

The Presidential Staff Office recently conducted a survey on cooking oil prices in Jakarta's markets, news outlet Antara reported on Wednesday.

Packaged cooking oil price in several markets in Central Jakarta and East Jakarta reaches about Rp 20,000-Rp 21,000 (about $1.39-1.46) per liter, whereas bulk cooking oil is priced at Rp 19,000-Rp 20,000 per kg.









Gov’t Forms State-Owned Food Holding to Boost Supply Chain


The government projected that demand for staples will likely exceed its supply this year.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

The Chairman of Indonesia coal and energy providers organization, Anggawira, rejected the proposed plan by Indonesia minister, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, to use market price to sell coal in domestic market. Previosly Luhut wants the coal price in Indonesia use international price but by increasing levy to Indonesian coal export ( the levy will be used to subsidized Indonesia state owned electricity company, PT PLN).

Indonesia parliament also rejected the government plan after they had a meeting Yesterday. More preferable option is to keep domestic coal price at 70 USD at maximum but improving the state control on each coal producers, some say import ban should be considered every month which will target only coal producers who are naughty and dont abide to government market obligation law ( 25 % coal production must be used for domestic needs).

Indonesian coal producers are highly dominated by local companies and the giant ones like Bumi Resources, PT Kaltim Prima Coal, and PT Arutmin Indonesia are subsidiaries of Indonesian conglomeration whose main business are manufacturing (Bakrie Brothers), and other giant coal minings are also shifting away from coal mining and try to build manufacturing industry like Indika Energy and Adaro. They prefer current coal price cap at 70 USD per ton to make Indonesia domestic industry competitive.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, I hope this year we can maintain it or if possible increase it into 40 billion USD trade surplus. As we can see in early year of 2022, commodities price are still high. 


*Trade surplus hits 14-year high in 2021




*​Cranes work to load and unload containers at Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya, East Java, in an undated photo. The port, one of the country's biggest, is operated by state-owned port operator Pelindo III.(Antara/Zabur Karuru)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 

Mon, January 17, 2022 

Indonesia recorded in 2021 its highest goods trade surplus since 2007 as commodity prices surged amid the global economic recovery from the COVID-19 pandemic. 

Statistics Indonesia (BPS) reported Monday that the country’s exports reached US$231.54 billion and imports $196.20 billion in 2021. This resulted in a surplus worth $35.34 billion.

"We hope we can maintain this trend or increase it," BPS head Margo Yuwono said in a press briefing on Monday. "Of course, this will help with the government's efforts to restore the economy faster, as we all expect." 

The record trade surplus took place amid surging commodity prices, including Indonesia’s key export commodities of coal and crude palm oil (CPO), amid the global economic recovery, especially in developed countries. 

Newcastle coal futures, for example, peaked at $269.50 per ton on Oct. 5, 2021, according to data published by economic data provider Trading Economics. The index has returned to its late October level recently.









Trade surplus hits 14-year high in 2021


The full-year surplus amounted to US$35.34 billion amid surging commodity prices, the highest since 2007.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to conduct B40 road test in February*​




Nikolai Kunz pumps biodiesel into his car at Dogpatch Biofuels on March 22, 2013 in California, US. California is one of the nation's leaders in venture capital funding for green technology, green tech patents and the growth in clean power generation, resulting in reduced greenhouse gas emissions despite a growth in population. (AFP/Getty Images/Justin Sullivan)


Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Tue, January 18, 2022


The government will conduct a B40 biodiesel road test in February as it pushes ahead with its plan to use more palm oil-derived fuel in transportation. 

The Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry said on Monday that the test would involve numerous producers and government institutions, namely the Indonesian Automotive Industry Association, the Indonesian Biofuel Producers Association (Aprobi), state-owned oil and gas company Pertamina, the Indonesian Oil Palm Plantations Fund Management Agency (BPDPKS) and the Industry Ministry. 

“The test will take up to five months,” the ministry’s New and Renewable Energy and Energy Conservation Director General Dadan Kusdiana told reporters during a virtual press conference on Monday.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/business/2022/01/17/govt-to-conduct-b40-road-test-in-february.html


----------



## Indos

*Trade balance surplus boosts external resilience: Minister*
6 hours ago





Loading and unloading activities at Tanjung Priok Port, Jakarta. ANTARA PHOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/foc

*In the midst of various global uncertainties, Indonesia was still able to record an impressive performance in terms of the trade balance*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Airlangga Hartarto believes that the trade balance surplus in 2021 will boost resilience of Indonesia's external sector to make it stronger to face challenges in 2022.

"In the midst of various global uncertainties, Indonesia was still able to record an impressive performance in terms of the trade balance. This performance will increase the resilience of Indonesia's external sector, so that we are stronger in facing various challenges that are expected to continue this year," Hartarto noted in an official statement received here on Tuesday.

In 2021, Indonesia's trade balance surplus was recorded at US$35.34 billion. The surplus value is the highest on record since the last 15 years or since 2006 when the trade surplus had reached $39.37 billion.

The surplus performance during 2021 was supported by the export value that had reached $231.54 billion, or grew by 41.88 percent year-on-year, and was driven by exports of downstream superior commodities, such as crude palm oil (CPO).

This encouragement is apparent from the exports of animal fats and oils or vegetable oils, which during 2021, had reached $32.83 billion, or an increase of 58.48 percent year-on-year.

Apart from CPO, Hartarto noted that the downstream nickel commodity also strengthened Indonesia's export performance, with the export growth of nickel and processed goods from these commodities growing by 58.89 percent year-on-year to $1.28 billion.

*"This achievement indicates that Indonesia's economic recovery continues, which is also reflected in the increased creation of added value in the manufacturing sector. Cumulatively, non-oil and gas exports from the processing industry from January to December 2021 rose 35.11 percent year-on-year to US$177.11 billion," he remarked.*

The value of Indonesia's imports in 2021 also increased to $196.20 billion, or grew 38.59 percent year-on-year.

*Indonesia's import structure in 2021 was dominated by the imports of raw materials and auxiliary materials of 75.12 percent from the total imports, followed by capital goods of 14.59 percent of the total imports, and consumer goods of 10.29 percent of the total imports. This structure indicates that the Indonesian economy has been productive in creating added value, both for domestic and export needs.*

The consistent decline in COVID-19 cases in the last few months in 2021 prompted the government to impose easing restrictions on mobility, so that economic activity runs more smoothly.

However, Hartarto said he would remain vigilant about the potential spike in cases of the Omicron variant of COVID-19, which is expected to peak at the end of January or early February 2022.

"With the increasingly effective control of COVID-19 and good anticipatory measures against the spread of the Omicron variant, along with the implementation of strict health protocols, we are optimistic that COVID-19 cases will continue to decline, so that these developments are able to accelerate economic recovery. The trade surplus that continues to be stable in 2021 is also due to the solid performance of Indonesia's leading commodity exports," he stated.

Hartarto affirmed that the positive performance of the trade balance in 2021 will continue to be maintained by optimizing various policies, especially in encouraging more exports of value-added commodities.

Hartarto added that positive performance of the trade balance in 2021 will continue to be maintained by optimizing various policies, especially in encouraging more exports of value-added commodities.

*Related news: Indonesia's trade balance reaches US$35.34 billion in 2021
Related news: Finance Ministry projects positive export-import performance
Related news: Indonesia records $5.73-billion trade balance surplus in October 2021*

Reporter: Katriana
Editor: Sri Haryati
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2022









Trade balance surplus boosts external resilience: Minister - ANTARA News


Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Airlangga Hartarto believes that the trade balance surplus in 2021 will boost resilience of Indonesia's ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

WEF Davos Agenda: Global Economic Outlook​7,801 views
Streamed live on Jan 21, 2022

CNBC's Geoff Cutmore explores the global economic outlook with ECB President Christine Lagarde, Bank of Japan Governor Haruhiko Kuroda, IMF Managing Director Kristalina Georgieva, Brazilian Economy Minister Paulo Guedes and Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to have seven new smelters this year*​






President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (white shirt, left) during the groundbreaking ceremony of PT Freeport Indonesia's copper smelter in Gresik, East Java, on Oct. 12, 2021.(BPMI Setpres/Lukas)


Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Tue, January 25, 2022


A record-high seven metal smelters are scheduled to come online this year as companies catch up on project deadlines amid the ongoing economic recovery. 

Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry data from Jan. 20 showed that 2022 would see the highest one-year increase in new smelter units since at least 2015, a year after Indonesia introduced a regulation to ban all raw metal exports. 

The seven smelters comprise two nickel, one lead, one zinc, one alumina and two iron smelters, some of which were carried over from last year. These new facilities would bring the total number of operational smelters in Indonesia to 28 by the end of the year.









Indonesia to have seven new smelters this year


The government is racing to operate 53 smelters by 2024 to meet downstreaming goals.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Abid123

Indos said:


> *Indonesia to have seven new smelters this year*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 810988
> 
> President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (white shirt, left) during the groundbreaking ceremony of PT Freeport Indonesia's copper smelter in Gresik, East Java, on Oct. 12, 2021.(BPMI Setpres/Lukas)
> 
> 
> Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post)
> PREMIUM
> Jakarta ● Tue, January 25, 2022
> 
> 
> A record-high seven metal smelters are scheduled to come online this year as companies catch up on project deadlines amid the ongoing economic recovery.
> 
> Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry data from Jan. 20 showed that 2022 would see the highest one-year increase in new smelter units since at least 2015, a year after Indonesia introduced a regulation to ban all raw metal exports.
> 
> The seven smelters comprise two nickel, one lead, one zinc, one alumina and two iron smelters, some of which were carried over from last year. These new facilities would bring the total number of operational smelters in Indonesia to 28 by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia to have seven new smelters this year
> 
> 
> The government is racing to operate 53 smelters by 2024 to meet downstreaming goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


What was the reason behind Indonesia's economic boom during the early 2000s?


----------



## Indos

Abid123 said:


> What was the reason behind Indonesia's economic boom during the early 2000s?




Actually not really boom like China and India economic growth rate during 2000-2015 period since we only manage to have 6 percent economic growth. For the last 8 years the growth rate is moderated into 5-5.5 percent until 2019.

But I will try to explain why the economy can reach 6 percent growth rate during 2000-2012 period

1. Political stability after we do the political transition from authoritarian government into democracy peacefully with the help of Allah
2. The Muslim society become more conservative and abide with Islamic rule that translate into the fight against corruption behavior are getting stronger and more blessing coming from Allah.
3. The success of Habibie Presidency during 1998-1999 to stabilize Rupiah and do many reform in our law for the preparation of general election in 1999.
4. The fall of Rupiah in one side create huge crisis economically, but in other side it make Indonesia export products competitive.
5. Government and Central Bank effort to solve the debt crisis coming from private sector and make the economy runs again, one of them to bail out them and runs the companies under state owned company ministry before selling them again under strategic selling to private sector ( mostly bough by foreign entities )
6. Optimism among Indonesian and of course the feeling of happy and content after we become a true democratic country. This then translate into higher domestic spending as around 60 percent of our GDP comes from domestic spending. 
7. Financial institution reform that include prudent economic policy being made brings confident to the financial market and foreign investors ( Foreign Direct Investment contribute to 50 % of Indonesia total investment )
8. The effort coming from private sector, big and small. Just to remind you guys that small and medium size companies in Indonesia dominate the economy and contribute into 60 % of our GDP and large majority of them fall into a category of running businesses in informal sector.
9. State owned enterprises reformed which is very crucial since out of 10 biggest banks in Indonesia, 7 are state owned banks, including the first and second biggest. Only one bank owned by private and public which is BCA, and the other two are foreign owned banks. BCA for some time is under government bail out before being sold to the market, around 50 % stakes are now owned by public. Without healthy and solvent banking system, it is difficult to push the private sector to achieve significant growth.
10. The present of KPK (Indonesia Anti Corruption Commission) brings hope to all of our people, the success of this institution is also acknowledged world wide.
11. Commodities boom that elevated many of our commodities prices
12. Our civil society activism like in anti corruption campaign effort (Indonesia Corruption Watch/ICW) and rule of law ( Legal Aid Institute/LBH) do help bring optimism to our people and push the government to be cleaner and more service oriented.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> 9. State owned enterprises reformed which is very crucial since out of 10 biggest banks in Indonesia, 7 are state owned banks, including the first and second biggest. Only one bank owned by private and public which is BCA, and the other two are foreign owned banks. BCA for some time is under government bail out before being sold to the market, around 50 % stakes are now owned by public. Without healthy and solvent banking system, it is difficult to push the private sector to achieve significant growth.



*Major banks perform well in 2021, COVID-19 policy key to 2022 growth*​






Workers print credit cards on Aug. 10, 2012 at BNI's card division in Jakarta. The bank showed solid performance in 2021 amid improving market conditions.(JP/Nurhayati)

Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, January 31, 2022


Despite the impact of the Delta variant last year, major Indonesian banks closed 2021 with solid performance, thanks to economic recovery from the 2020 recession and supportive government policies. 

Annual net profit at state-owned Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI) doubled last year, while state-owned Bank Mandiri, the largest bank by assets, booked an increase of more than 60 percent. Both banks have completely reversed their dismal figures from 2020, when their profits dropped by 78 and 38 percent, respectively. 

Bank Central Asia (BCA), the country’s biggest private lender, reported a 15 percent rise in annual net profit in 2021 following a 5 percent dip a year earlier. Its net profit was the largest among the three.









Major banks perform well in 2021, COVID-19 policy key to 2022 growth


Three leading banks closed last year with solid performances as the economy recovered from the 2020 recession on supportive government policies.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

SOEs as "aircraft carrier" for Indonesia's economy: minister​




Screenshot of state-owned Enterprises Minister Erick Thohir at the Launching of Project Management Office Kopi Nusantara and First Exports of Lampung Coffee in 2022 in Bandar Lampung City, Lampung Province, on January 30, 2022. (ANTARA/Aji Cakti/uyu)

"We have committed to collaborating with all parties, not to be an elitist "

Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned Enterprises (SOEs) Minister Erick Thohir has likened SOEs as a large aircraft carrier which unites all parties to establish an economic balance.

"SOEs are one third of Indonesia's economic strength. However, they cannot become an ivory tower that is attractive, but difficult to be held. Thus, currently, they become a huge aircraft carrier which accommodate all parties to build economic balance," he said.

Speaking at the Launching of Project Management Office (PMO) Kopi Nusantara in Bandar Lampung City, Lampung Province, on Sunday, he continued that SOEs support business growth for all parties.

However, the enterprises must also ensure the welfare of Indonesian people since they are state-run companies which have their own corporate social responsibility, Thohir said.

Hence, the corporations strive to build various people-centered ecosystems, such as the existing Prosperity Program which provides an ecosystem that connects farmers with project leaders, insurance providers, financial institutions, agricultural technology providers, off-takers, and local governments.

The ministry wants the farmers to become more prosperous through the program.

*Related news: PT PPI launches first batch coffee export to Egypt*

"I assure that SOEs have changed since we have committed to collaborating with all parties," the minister emphasized.

Earlier, he said that the state-run companies are striving to become a locomotive in building national economic resilience, and are not to compete with the private sector.

He has noted that it is impossible for any party to stand alone amid the COVID-19 pandemic. Hence, all of them must work together since the pandemic does not only suppress the health sector, but also the economic sector.

Thus, he has stated that the pandemic must be a revival momentum for Indonesia. The nation has experienced a number of crises and always been able to rise afterward.

At the same occasion, Thohir also dispatched the first exports of Lampung coffee in 2022 by symbolically locked the key of the coffee container.

Meanwhile, the PMO Kopi Nusantara is a pilot project of the establishment of coffee ecosystem from the upstream to the downstream sectors.

*Related news: Indonesia exports coffee worth US$1.2 million to Egypt*
Reporter: Aji Cakti. Uyu Liman
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2022









SOEs as "aircraft carrier" for Indonesia's economy: minister - ANTARA News


State-owned Enterprises (SOEs) Minister Erick Thohir has likened SOEs as a large aircraft carrier which unites all parties to establish an economic ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Car sales and production in ASEAN region in 2021 (January-December). 

Car Sales :

1. Indonesia : 887.202 unit. 
2. Thailand : 754.254 unit.
3. Malaysia : 452.663 unit.
4. Vietnam : 304.149 unit.
5. Philippine : 268.488 unit.
6. Singapore : 58.953 unit.

Car Production :

1. Thailand : 1.685.705 unit.
2. Indonesia : 1.121.967 unit
3. Malaysia : 481.651 unit*









Kalahkan Thailand, Penjualan Mobil Indonesia Terbanyak di ASEAN


Penjualan mobil di Indonesia sepanjang tahun 2021 tercatat paling banyak di Asia Tenggara.




oto.detik.com













Malaysia's 2021 new vehicle sales slip 3.9pct to 508,911 units: MAA | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia’s new vehicle sales or total industry volume (TIV) eased 3.9 per cent or 20,603 units to 508,911 in 2021 from 529,514 registered in 2020.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## Indos

*BRI posts 76% rise in net profit for 2021*​






Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) executives pose for a picture on Feb 3, 2022, the day the state-owned lender presented its 2021 earnings report. (BRI/-)

Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Thu, February 3, 2022



Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) booked strong growth in net profit in 2021 as the banking sector recovered from the COVID-19 pandemic, with improvements also seen in credit disbursement and asset quality. BRI individually booked Rp 32.2 trillion (US$2.23 billion) in net profit, up 75.53 percent from a year earlier, the state-controlled lender reported on Thursday. 

This growth was supported in part by a positive performance in credit and third-party funds, as well as a significant decline in interest cost, according to BRI president director Sunarso. “Amid the national economic recovery effort, BRI managed to close 2021 wonderfully,” Sunarso said in a virtual press conference on Thursday. 

“The company [created] economic and social value to keep its fundamental performance growing in a healthy, strong and sustainable manner.” BRI joined other major banks in posting a rebound in its financial performance in 2021, despite a slowdown in the economic recovery due to the Delta wave that peaked in July.









BRI posts 76% rise in net profit for 2021


State-owned Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) saw its net profit rise 75.53 percent last year while loan disbursement increased 7.16 percent.




www.thejakartapost.com





BRI CEO Interview

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian GDP actual growth for 2021 is 3,69 % which is higher than IMF estimate at 3.2%. Q4 2021 growth rate (YoY) is 5.02 %. Indonesia did lock down in Q3 due to Delta variant massive spreading.






IMF latest estimate









IMF Lowers Indonesias GDP Growth Forecast to 3.2%


The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has lowered Indonesias growth forecast to 3.2% from 3.9% for this year in its latest World Economic Outlook (WEO).




www.medcom.id


----------



## Indos

Indonesia sets Feb benchmark coal price at $188.38 per tonne -energy ministry​CONTRIBUTOR
Fransiska Nangoy Reuters


JAKARTA, Feb 8 (Reuters) - Indonesia set the benchmark coal price COAL-HBA-ID for February at $188.38 per tonne, up from January's $158.50 per tonne, energy ministry spokesman Agung Pribadi said in a statement on Tuesday.

The price rose due to higher energy demand while Indonesia, the world's biggest thermal coal exporter, also restricted coal exports in January, Agung said.

(Reporting by Fransiska Nangoy Editing by Ed Davies)

((Fransiska.Nangoy@thomsonreuters.com)



https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/indonesia-sets-feb-benchmark-coal-price-at-%24188.38-per-tonne-energy-ministry


----------



## Indos

Indonesia cbank says will review rates in Q3 if inflation picks up​
JAKARTA : Indonesia's central bank will review policy rate levels in the third quarter to head off any spike in inflation next year, Governor Perry Warjiyo said on Thursday, after it decided to keep rates unchanged for now to bolster an economic recovery.

Bank Indonesia (BI) kept steady its benchmark 7-day reverse repurchase rate at 3.50per cent, as widely expected in a Reuters poll. Its two other main rates were also left unchanged.

The decision came after Southeast Asia's largest economy reported 5.02per cent growth in the fourth quarter as consumption perked up following the easing of coronavirus mobility restrictions and a booming commodity prices pushed exports to record highs.

Warjiyo told an online news conference inflation will remain benign this year as production capacity will be able to meet rising demand, while reiterating that policy rates will be unchanged until inflation fundamentally rises above BI's 2per cent to 4per cent target range.

"Our prediction is that will happen in 2023 and for that, we will review our monetary policy stance, especially interest rates in the third quarter of this year," he said.

Inflation climbed to within BI's 2per cent to 4per cent target range for the first time in nearly two years in January, at 2.18per cent.

Warjiyo has said the main focus for BI's monetary policy is maintaining financial market stability amid a global trend toward monetary tightening.

He noted that uncertainty is rising due to geopolitical tensions, high global inflation and rising COVID-19 cases, but he expected the rupiah currency to remain stable due to improving fundamentals.

BI maintained the 2022 GDP growth outlook at 4.7per cent to 5.5per cent, expecting the spread of the Omicron variant to have an "insignificant" impact.

"With the Federal Reserve priming to hike rates as early as March and with the Indonesian rupiah coming under pressure in the early goings of 2022, we believe BI could be closing in on a potential reversal of its stance in the near term," ING analysts wrote in a note, expecting the first rate hike in the second quarter.

The rupiah has lost 0.7per cent against the dollar so far this year.

Capital Economics said it expects BI to raise interest rates once by 25 basis points (bps) this year, followed by more in 2023.
​








Indonesia cbank says will review rates in Q3 if inflation picks up


JAKARTA : Indonesia's central bank will review policy rate levels in the third quarter to head off any spike in inflation next year, Governor Perry Warjiyo said on Thursday, after it decided to keep rates unchanged for now to bolster an economic recovery.Bank Indonesia (BI) kept steady its...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Indos

Many foreign media and foreign economist stated that Indonesia trade balance will be negative in January since we ban coal export during the month of January 2022

AlhamduliLLAH the reality is not like what they wish.......


*Indonesia sees narrowing trade surplus as coal exports down*​





Coal barges line up to be pulled along Mahakam River in Samarinda, East Kalimantan, on Aug. 31, 2019. The coal export ban led to a narrowing of Indonesia's trade surplus in January.(Reuters/Willy Kurniawan)


Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, February 15, 2022



The trade surplus in January was recorded at US$932.9 million, around half of the surplus booked a year earlier, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) data show.

The surplus narrowed partly as imports continued to grow faster than exports. In January, exports grew by 25.31 percent year-on-year (yoy) to $19.16 billion and imports by 36.77 percent yoy to $18.23 billion.

January’s growth for both exports and imports was slower than that of December. “Our trade balance has booked a surplus for 21 consecutive months,” Setianto, undersecretary for services and distribution statistics, said in a virtual press briefing on Tuesday.

While experts expected this year’s trade surplus to narrow, partly because of normalizing commodity prices, January’s narrowing surplus came at a time when Indonesia banned coal exports to secure supplies for domestic power plants.

Setianto said coal exports stood in January at $1.07 billion, down 22.59 percent from a year earlier. In terms of volume, coal exports fell by 61.30 percent yoy. As a result, mining exports grew by a mere 3.87 percent in January from a year earlier, slightly faster than the growth of oil and gas exports.

*Manufacturing export *

Manufacturing exports, the largest contributor to overall exports, grew by 31.16 percent yoy to $15.71 billion in January, supported by the surge in sales of steel and clothing. It was the fastest-growing export, followed by agriculture, forestry and fishing exports.

For imports, capital goods, the second-largest contributor to overall imports, rose by 41.94 percent to $2.8 billion in January from a year earlier, thus leading the growth. It was followed by raw materials and consumer goods.

Faisal Rachman, an economist at state-owned publicly listed Bank Mandiri, said the trade surplus was higher than the bank’s forecast of $197.88 million. “We iterate our view that trade balance in 2022 inclines to shrink as imports will catch up [with] exports, following accelerating domestic economic recovery despite a temporary hurdle from the Omicron variant,”

Faisal said in an analysis released on Tuesday. “Improvement in investment activities will increase import demand for raw materials and capital goods, which account for around 90 percent of total imports.”









Indonesia sees narrowing trade surplus as coal exports down


Indonesia booked a $932.9 million trade surplus in January, around half of the surplus seen a year earlier as the coal export ban took a hit.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Sri Mulyani: The State Budget Deficit Returns to 3% of GDP in 2023​NEWS - Chandra Gian Asmara, CNBC Indonesia
16 February 2022 16:36





Photo: Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani (Screenshot of the Presidential Secretariat Youtube)





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - The government has begun to prepare the 2023 State Revenue and Expenditure Budget (APBN) to be submitted to the House of Representatives (DPR). In the design the deficit will return to below 3% of gross domestic product (GDP)

This was conveyed by the Minister of Finance, Sri Mulyani Indrawati, in a press conference after the plenary cabinet meeting, Wednesday (16/2/2022)

"For 2023, the structure of the State Budget will return to the same as it was before the pandemic, namely the posture below 3%. We will make detailed steps for the Macroeconomic Framework and Principles of Fiscal Policy (KEM-PPKF), which will be presented at the DPR for our RAPBN material for this year. 2023," he said.

It is known, since 2020, the government has been allowed to draw up a state budget with a deficit exceeding 3% of GDP to deal with the COVID-19 pandemic. The deficit is gradually reduced and this year is estimated to reach 4% of GDP.









Sri Mulyani: Defisit APBN Kembali ke 3% PDB pada 2023


Dalam rancangan APBN defisit akan kembali di bawah 3% terhadap produk domestik bruto (PDB)




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Rupiah, ringgit rise on energy prices, stocks extend rally​By Harshita Swaminathan


Commodity prices boost rupiah, ringgit
Surveys show Asia factory activity grew in Feb
Indonesian stocks hit record high
March 1 (Reuters) - Indonesia's rupiah and Malaysia's ringgit rose on Tuesday, powered by higher energy and palm oil prices in the wake of Russia's invasion of Ukraine.

Russia's rouble also regained some stability after its plunge to a record low, following Moscow and Ukraine's ceasefire talks.

"The fact that both sides are talking is positive, but there hasn't been any resolution, and the conflict is ongoing. So I think markets are still taking a very cautious view about the current situation, and there's certainly no indication of risk getting put back on", said Khoon Goh, head of Asia research at ANZ Banking Group (Singapore).

The rupiah and ringgit rose 0.2% and 0.1% respectively, as the prices of oil, coal and natural gas climb on supply concerns from the Ukraine crisis.

Indonesian stocks (.JKSE) climbed as much as 1.6% to hit their highest level on record, boosted by energy and coal producers, as investors returned from a market holiday.

Palm oil prices, which hit fresh peaks on Tuesday, provided further support to their currencies, Goh said, as both Malaysia and Indonesia are among the largest exporters of the commodity.


Data from Refinitiv also showed that foreigners became net buyers of Indonesian debt during the first three weeks of the month ended Feb. 24, injecting $720.1 million of capital. That was in contrast with January, when there was an outflow of $282.4 million.

The country's bond yields rose 102 basis points to 6.515% over the period.

Indonesia's annual inflation rate also came in below market expectations, but analysts at ING expect price pressures to continue to build with the escalation of Ukraine crisis.

Surveys also showed Asia's factory activity grew strongly in February, with China's output returning to growth and manufacturing activity in Malaysia, Philippines and Vietnam expanding as the shock impact of Omicron eased. read more

The Philippine peso lost 0.1%, and the Vietnam dong was flat.

The Thai baht also rose 0.3%, undoing some of the prior day's 0.7% drop.

Other equity markets in the region recovered from last week's steep selloff, with the main stock indexes in Philippines (.PSI), Singapore (.STI) and Thailand (.SETI) adding between 0.8% and 1.2% each. Malaysian shares (.KLSE) were the only losers in the emerging Asian markets.

Taiwan's main stock index (.TWII) rose 1.4% in its best session in nearly two weeks.

Markets in India and South Korea were shut for public holidays.









Rupiah, ringgit rise on energy prices, stocks extend rally


Indonesia's rupiah and Malaysia's ringgit rose on Tuesday, powered by higher energy and palm oil prices in the wake of Russia's invasion of Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia records deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022​45 minutes ago





BPS Deputy Head for Distribution and Service Statistics Setianto during a press conference in Jakarta on Tuesday. (ANTARA/AstridFaidlatulHabibah)

Based on the results of monitoring conducted by BPS in 90 cities, (the country) recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent , with IHK (the consumer price index) declining to 108.24 in February from 108.26 in January,

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022, fueled by a decline in the prices of several commodities, according to Statistics Indonesia (BPS).

"Based on the results of monitoring conducted by the BPS in 90 cities, (the country) recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent, with IHK (the consumer price index) declining to 108.24 in February, from 108.26 in January," BPS Deputy Head for Distribution and Service Statistics Setianto stated at a press conference here on Tuesday.

Setianto noted that the prices of commodities, including cooking oil, purebred chicken eggs, and purebred chicken meat, declined in February as compared to that a month earlier.

*Related news: BPS records inflation of 0.56 percent in January 2022*

With the deflation, the calendar year inflation for the January-February 2022 period reached 0.54 percent and year-on-year inflation touched 2.06 percent in February 2022.

Of the 90 cities surveyed for IHK, 53 cities recorded a deflation and 37 cities experienced an inflation in February.

The highest deflation of 2.08 percent was recorded in Tanjungpandan, fueled by a drop in the prices of kurisi fish at 0.58 percent; selar and tude fish, 0.4 percent; and cooking oil, 0.26 percent.

*Related news: Indonesia's economy grew 5.02 percent in 2021 fourth quarter: BPS*

The lowest deflation of 0.01 percent was recorded in Palembang, Palangkaraya, and Tarakan.

The highest inflation of 0.65 percent was recorded in Kupang, driven by a rise in the prices of kembung fish at 0.17 percent; kangkong, at 0.15 percent; and green mustard, at 0.10 percent.

The lowest inflation of 0.01 percent was recorded in Tanjung Selor.









Indonesia records deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022 - ANTARA News


Indonesia recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022, fueled by a decline in the prices of several commodities, according to Statistics Indonesia ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## casual

Indos said:


> Indonesia records deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022​45 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BPS Deputy Head for Distribution and Service Statistics Setianto during a press conference in Jakarta on Tuesday. (ANTARA/AstridFaidlatulHabibah)
> 
> Based on the results of monitoring conducted by BPS in 90 cities, (the country) recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent , with IHK (the consumer price index) declining to 108.24 in February from 108.26 in January,
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022, fueled by a decline in the prices of several commodities, according to Statistics Indonesia (BPS).
> 
> "Based on the results of monitoring conducted by the BPS in 90 cities, (the country) recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent, with IHK (the consumer price index) declining to 108.24 in February, from 108.26 in January," BPS Deputy Head for Distribution and Service Statistics Setianto stated at a press conference here on Tuesday.
> 
> Setianto noted that the prices of commodities, including cooking oil, purebred chicken eggs, and purebred chicken meat, declined in February as compared to that a month earlier.
> 
> *Related news: BPS records inflation of 0.56 percent in January 2022*
> 
> With the deflation, the calendar year inflation for the January-February 2022 period reached 0.54 percent and year-on-year inflation touched 2.06 percent in February 2022.
> 
> Of the 90 cities surveyed for IHK, 53 cities recorded a deflation and 37 cities experienced an inflation in February.
> 
> The highest deflation of 2.08 percent was recorded in Tanjungpandan, fueled by a drop in the prices of kurisi fish at 0.58 percent; selar and tude fish, 0.4 percent; and cooking oil, 0.26 percent.
> 
> *Related news: Indonesia's economy grew 5.02 percent in 2021 fourth quarter: BPS*
> 
> The lowest deflation of 0.01 percent was recorded in Palembang, Palangkaraya, and Tarakan.
> 
> The highest inflation of 0.65 percent was recorded in Kupang, driven by a rise in the prices of kembung fish at 0.17 percent; kangkong, at 0.15 percent; and green mustard, at 0.10 percent.
> 
> The lowest inflation of 0.01 percent was recorded in Tanjung Selor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia records deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022 - ANTARA News
> 
> 
> Indonesia recorded a deflation of 0.02 percent in February 2022, fueled by a decline in the prices of several commodities, according to Statistics Indonesia ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.antaranews.com


this from a very high base in January? 

We are seeing inflation everywhere and higher energy prices will make thing worse for high inflation countries like India and US. 
careful tho, US is set to raise interest rates. last time US did that the asian financial crisis happened.


----------



## Indos

casual said:


> this from a very high base in January?
> 
> We are seeing inflation everywhere and higher energy prices will make thing worse for high inflation countries like India and US.
> careful tho, US is set to raise interest rates. last time US did that the asian financial crisis happened.



Yup, but in January our inflation is still moderate and healthy at 0.56 percent.

Do you mean tapering in 2013 ? It doesnt create financial crisis in Indonesia, the impact is not much, we can still grow at 5-5.5 percent rate and inflation around 5-8 %, the most impact was in currency depreciation, but not as severe as happened in 1997-1998 Asian Financial Crisis.

The situation is different with that 2013, currently Indonesia has huge trade surplus around 35 billion USD in 2021, I predict the surplus will reach around 45-50 billion USD for 2022 inshaAllah due to high energy and commodity prices plus possible good positive growth in our other exports like in manufacturing, this is despite we have been net oil importer since 2003. For comparison, In 2013 Indonesia has trade deficit despite not really much, around 2-3 billion USD and the peak is in 2018 with 8 billion USD trade deficit.

Indonesia also has been able to decrease its energy subsidy about half the value during that time due to several policy the government take and current consumers who are mostly using non subsidy gasoline.

It is not coincident that foreign investment in stock market is increasing in the heat of war and The US Fed tapering and increase interest rate to tame inflation.

Indonesian Gov bond get even cheaper in February due to high demand and it also include foreign buyers, they ( foreign buyers) are coming from big investment fund like JP Morgan and others who has capable and knowledgeable analysts.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia tightens restrictions on palm oil exports to 30% of sales​CONTRIBUTOR
Bernadette Christina Reuters





Muhammad Lutfi, Indonesia's Trade Minister

JAKARTA, March 9 (Reuters) - Indonesia will expand its mandatory domestic sales of palm oil to 30% of planned exports by companies from 20% currently starting from Thursday as part of efforts by authorities to contain cooking oil prices, Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi said.

The world's biggest crude palm oil producer in late January first moved to restrict exports of the vegetable oil after prices of cooking oil shot up more than 40% at the start of the year amid a surge in global prices.

The tighter restrictions on exports aim to ensure that cooking oil prices at home remain affordable to consumers, Lutfi said, and the rule would remain in effect until the "condition normalises".

The minister said he considered a normal condition to be when cooking oil was readily available on the shelves of shops and was not offered above a maximum retail price set by the government.

"We are prioritising...Indonesia," Lutfi told a news conference on Wednesday.

The government would review the policy after six months to determine whether it needed to be adjusted, he added.

The benchmark palm oil price in Malaysia has surged on the export restrictions by Indonesia, with the crisis in Ukraine which has cut supplies of sunflower oil further fuelling the rally by squeezing supplies of globally vegetable oils.

(Reporting by Bernadette Christina Writing by Fransiska Nangoy Editing by Ed Davies)

((Fransiska.Nangoy@thomsonreuters.com)



https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/indonesia-tightens-restrictions-on-palm-oil-exports-to-30-of-sales


----------



## Indos

Will Govt Extend Coal Price Cap for Cement and Fertilizer Industries?​By Editorial Team 08/03/2022

Share
Tweet
Linkedin
Whatsapp
Email
*Summary*

The Industry Ministry (Kemenperin) wrote to the Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Ministry again, asking for the extension of the coal price policy for cement and fertilizer industries. The incentive, capping the price to US$90 per metric ton, has been in effect since November 1, 2021, and will expire on March 31, 2022.

The Industry Ministry's Director of the Cement, Ceramics, and Non-Metal Mineral Processing Industry, Wiwiek Pudjiastuti, said the proposed extension of the coal domestic market price (DMP) for cement and fertilizer industries had been discussed with the House of Representatives.

"We have sent a letter to the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry on the extension of the coal DMP. Besides the extension, we also discussed the possibility of equally implementing it to the cement industry," Wiwiek explained on Monday.









Will Govt Extend Coal Price Cap for Cement and Fertilizer Industries? | D-Insights


The Industry Ministry asks the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry to extend the coal domestic market price (DMP) policy, capping the price of coal for cement and fertilizer industries to US$90 per metric ton.




dinsights.katadata.co.id





----------------------------------------

Likely they will do to control inflation, but the cement and fertilizers product using this domestic price coal should not be exported.


----------



## Indos

More relaxation on the people movement will likely boost the economy further. Since Yesterday, domestic passengers for air travel dont need Covid test anymore as long as they have been vaccinated two times and also for train passenger there is no space anymore between passenger inside the train that can improve people mobility further.


----------



## Indos

INDONESIAN STEAM COAL​Indonesian Steam coal : The moisture content is high, the high volatility, the low ash, calorific values between 5100-6500 kilocalorie/Kg.

Indonesian Steam coal : The moisture content is high, the high volatility, the low ash, calorific values between 5100-6500 kilocalorie/Kg. We also have available from time to time GCV 6700. Both "Single / Purecoal" and or "Blended" is available.

*Enquiries: coaldesk@standardandpartnersltd.com






Indonesian Steam Coal







www.standardandpartnersltd.com




*
I dont know why S&P Global *Indian* writers keep repeating Indonesian coal callory is 4200 per kg ????

Writing under wishful thinking





__





Indonesian coal prices stare at downtrend amid lack of China demand: sources


Indonesian coal prices are likely to decline in the near term as Chinese buyers stay on the sidelines amid a fall in the latter's domestic coal prices, sources told S&P Global Platts Feb. 16.




www.spglobal.com





If the price is 60-70 USD per ton like S&P keep repeating so why the miners avoid selling to domestic market during 2021 where the domestic price for power plant is cap at 70 USD per ton and for fertilizer and cement industries at 90 USD per ton ???

This fact is even doesnt make them stop spreading lies as if Indonesian coal is lower calorri ones

*The news about Indonesian coal price in early February, before Russian invasion which is actually relatively similar with international price in Australia market in the same period :*

Indonesia sets Feb benchmark coal price at $188.38 per tonne -energy ministry​CONTRIBUTOR
Fransiska Nangoy Reuters


JAKARTA, Feb 8 (Reuters) - Indonesia set the benchmark coal price COAL-HBA-ID for February at $188.38 per tonne, up from January's $158.50 per tonne, energy ministry spokesman Agung Pribadi said in a statement on Tuesday.

The price rose due to higher energy demand while Indonesia, the world's biggest thermal coal exporter, also restricted coal exports in January, Agung said.

(Reporting by Fransiska Nangoy Editing by Ed Davies)

https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/indonesia-sets-feb-benchmark-coal-price-at-$188.38-per-tonne-energy-ministry


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

CNBC Indonesia interviews Philippine Ambassador about Indonesia coal export ban in January 2022


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Not only coal miners that benefits from current price, Indonesia has also had large tug boat companies that is important for the coal shipment and also companies which has bulk cargoes vessels. 

Carmelia Hartoto, Chairman of INSA (Indonesia Shipping Companies Association) explain the situation. She has been quite long in this position, about 10 years ago she has become the chairman of INSA.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> INDONESIAN STEAM COAL​Indonesian Steam coal : The moisture content is high, the high volatility, the low ash, calorific values between 5100-6500 kilocalorie/Kg.
> 
> Indonesian Steam coal : The moisture content is high, the high volatility, the low ash, calorific values between 5100-6500 kilocalorie/Kg. We also have available from time to time GCV 6700. Both "Single / Purecoal" and or "Blended" is available.
> 
> *Enquiries: coaldesk@standardandpartnersltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Steam Coal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standardandpartnersltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I dont know why S&P Global *Indian* writers keep repeating Indonesian coal callory is 4200 per kg ????
> 
> Writing under wishful thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian coal prices stare at downtrend amid lack of China demand: sources
> 
> 
> Indonesian coal prices are likely to decline in the near term as Chinese buyers stay on the sidelines amid a fall in the latter's domestic coal prices, sources told S&P Global Platts Feb. 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spglobal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the price is 60-70 USD per ton like S&P keep repeating so why the miners avoid selling to domestic market during 2021 where the domestic price for power plant is cap at 70 USD per ton and for fertilizer and cement industries at 90 USD per ton ???
> 
> This fact is even doesnt make them stop spreading lies as if Indonesian coal is lower calorri ones
> 
> *The news about Indonesian coal price in early February, before Russian invasion which is actually relatively similar with international price in Australia market in the same period :*
> 
> Indonesia sets Feb benchmark coal price at $188.38 per tonne -energy ministry​CONTRIBUTOR
> Fransiska Nangoy Reuters
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, Feb 8 (Reuters) - Indonesia set the benchmark coal price COAL-HBA-ID for February at $188.38 per tonne, up from January's $158.50 per tonne, energy ministry spokesman Agung Pribadi said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> The price rose due to higher energy demand while Indonesia, the world's biggest thermal coal exporter, also restricted coal exports in January, Agung said.
> 
> (Reporting by Fransiska Nangoy Editing by Ed Davies)
> 
> https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/indonesia-sets-feb-benchmark-coal-price-at-$188.38-per-tonne-energy-ministry



*Getting Ready, Jokowi Will Increase Coal Levy To 20%*​
NEWS - Cantika Adinda Putri, CNBC Indonesia

07 March 2022 20:10

The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources has also set the Coal Reference Price (HBA) in March 2022 at US$ 203.69 per tonne, an increase of US$ 15.31 per tonne from last February, which was US$ 188.38 per ton.

"The conflict of geopolitical tensions that occurred in Eastern Europe between Russia and Ukraine caused uncertainty in gas supply," said Head of the Bureau of Communication, Public Information Services, and Cooperation (KLIK) of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Agung Pribadi, in an official statement, Monday (7/3/). 2022).

*HBA itself is a price obtained from the average index of the Indonesia Coal Index (ICI), Newcastle Export Index (NEX), Globalcoal Newcastle Index (GCNC), and Platt's 5900 in the previous month, with quality equivalent to 6,322 kcal/kg GAR calories. , Total Moisture 8%, Total Sulfur 0.8%, and Ash 15%.*









Siap-Siap, Jokowi Bakal Naikkan Setoran Batu Bara Jadi 20%


Di tengah lonjakan harga batu bara yang tiada henti, pemerintah tengah menggarap aturan terkait kenaikan royalti batu bara.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Hyundai Motor Indonesia has produced car in Indonesia factory


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, talked about Indonesian economy (Indonesian language)


----------



## Indos

PERTAMAX price will likely be increased into 12.000-14.000 Rupiah per liter, parliament has already approved the increase.

Pertamax is non subsidized refined oil produced by state owned Pertamina


----------



## Indos

State revenues rise 37.7% to Rp302.4 trillion in Feb​




Screenshot—Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati during a press conference on APBN KiTA (Our State Budget) in Jakarta on Monday (March 28, 2022). (ANTARA/Sanya Dinda)

*The growth of state revenues is 37.7 percent, or we have collected Rp302.4 trillion.*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - State revenues swelled by 37.7 percent to Rp302.4 trillion in February 2022 from Rp219.6 trillion in the year-ago period, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has informed.

“The growth of state revenues is 37.7 percent, or we have collected Rp302.4 trillion,” she said at a press conference on APBN KiTA (Our State Budget) in Jakarta on Monday.

The state revenues included tax receipts worth Rp256.2 trillion and non-tax state revenues valued at Rp46.2 trillion. The tax receipts represented a 40.9-percent increase compared to February 2021, when they were recorded at Rp181.8 trillion.

The tax receipts comprised tax receipts of Rp199.4 trillion, up 36.5 percent from Rp146.1 trillion, and customs and excise receipts of Rp56.7 trillion, up 59.3 percent from Rp35.6 trillion.

The tax receipts accounted for 15.8 percent of the target of Rp1,265 trillion in the state budget.

By February 2022, the tax receipts covered non-oil/non-gas income tax (PPh) of Rp110.2 trillion, or 17.4 percent of the target; value added tax (PPN) and luxury sales tax (PPnBM) of Rp74.2 trillion, or 13.4 percent of the target; land and building tax (PBB) and other taxes of Rp1.5 trillion, or 5.1 percent of the target; and oil/and gas income tax of Rp13.4 trillion, or 28.6 percent of the target.

The tax receipts until February 2022 were attributable to economic recovery, as reflected by good manufacturing purchasing managers’ index (PMI), commodity prices, exports, and imports.

*Related news: Indonesia's tax revenues surpassed target until Dec 26: Mulyani*

Meanwhile, customs and excise receipts, which reached Rp56.7 trillion or 23.2 percent of the target of Rp245 trillion, covered import duties, which grew 37.1 percent as a result of the improving national economy and fueled by the trade, processing, and mining sectors.

The customs and excise receipts were also driven by excise, which grew 53.3 percent owing to the implementation of the excise policy, effective supervision, and relaxation of public mobility restrictions.

Export tax, which grew 176.8 percent, also added to customs and excise revenues, along with an increase in crude palm oil (CPO) prices and a rise in copper exports.

The non-tax state revenues, which reached Rp46.2 trillion, up 22.5 percent year-on-year from Rp37.7 trillion, represented 13.8 percent of the target of Rp335.6 trillion. 









State revenues rise 37.7% to Rp302.4 trillion in Feb - ANTARA News


State revenues swelled by 37.7 percent to Rp302.4 trillion in February 2022 from Rp219.6 trillion in the year-ago period, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> PERTAMAX price will likely be increased into 12.000-14.000 Rupiah per liter, parliament has already approved the increase.
> 
> Pertamax is non subsidized refined oil produced by state owned Pertamina



Pertamax price is increased by Pertamina. I support this and many drivers in the street also understand the situation.


----------



## Indos

Govt Sets Coal Price of US$90 per Ton for All Industries​By Editorial Team 28/03/2022









Govt Sets Coal Price of US$90 per Ton for All Industries | D-Insights


The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) expanded the US$90 per ton maximum coal price for all domestic industries, except for smelters. This policy takes effect on April 1.




dinsights.katadata.co.id


----------



## Indos

Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI), one of biggest state owned banks in Indonesia, gives dividend to the government 14.04 trillion Rupiah or around 1 billion USD. Total dividend given by BRI is 26 trillion Rupiah ( around 2 billion USD ), around half of the banks stake are traded in Jakarta stock exchange and own by Indonesia public and foreign investors.

Just for information, out of 10 biggest banks in Indonesia, 7 are state owned, 1 national private owned bank ( around 50 % stakes own by public in stock market), 2 are foreign own banks.

Two biggest banks in Indonesia are state owned banks, Mandiri bank and BRI.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> INDONESIAN STEAM COAL​Indonesian Steam coal : The moisture content is high, the high volatility, the low ash, calorific values between 5100-6500 kilocalorie/Kg.
> 
> Indonesian Steam coal : The moisture content is high, the high volatility, the low ash, calorific values between 5100-6500 kilocalorie/Kg. We also have available from time to time GCV 6700. Both "Single / Purecoal" and or "Blended" is available.
> 
> *Enquiries: coaldesk@standardandpartnersltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Steam Coal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standardandpartnersltd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I dont know why S&P Global *Indian* writers keep repeating Indonesian coal callory is 4200 per kg ????
> 
> Writing under wishful thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian coal prices stare at downtrend amid lack of China demand: sources
> 
> 
> Indonesian coal prices are likely to decline in the near term as Chinese buyers stay on the sidelines amid a fall in the latter's domestic coal prices, sources told S&P Global Platts Feb. 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spglobal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the price is 60-70 USD per ton like S&P keep repeating so why the miners avoid selling to domestic market during 2021 where the domestic price for power plant is cap at 70 USD per ton and for fertilizer and cement industries at 90 USD per ton ???
> 
> This fact is even doesnt make them stop spreading lies as if Indonesian coal is lower calorri ones
> 
> *The news about Indonesian coal price in early February, before Russian invasion which is actually relatively similar with international price in Australia market in the same period :*
> 
> Indonesia sets Feb benchmark coal price at $188.38 per tonne -energy ministry​CONTRIBUTOR
> Fransiska Nangoy Reuters
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, Feb 8 (Reuters) - Indonesia set the benchmark coal price COAL-HBA-ID for February at $188.38 per tonne, up from January's $158.50 per tonne, energy ministry spokesman Agung Pribadi said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> The price rose due to higher energy demand while Indonesia, the world's biggest thermal coal exporter, also restricted coal exports in January, Agung said.
> 
> (Reporting by Fransiska Nangoy Editing by Ed Davies)
> 
> https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/indonesia-sets-feb-benchmark-coal-price-at-$188.38-per-tonne-energy-ministry



Another prove, Indonesian coal price is not like reported by S&P global. It shows even Indian company is about to order the South African coal at 526 USD per ton, I mean why they dont try to get Indonesian coal ? It is not high quality coal for steel factory, but power plants

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
EXCLUSIVE Indian state cancels Adani bids to supply imported coal​By Sudarshan Varadhan

April 3, 20228:33 AM PDTLast Updated 4 hours ago

NEW DELHI, April 3 (Reuters) - India's southern Andhra Pradesh has cancelled bids made for two separate tenders by India's Adani Enterprises (ADEL.NS) to supply imported coal as the prices quoted were too high, two state government officials told Reuters.

It is the first time in recent years that a major government tender for imported coal has been cancelled over high prices. Details on the cancellation have not been previously reported.

India has asked utilities to step up coal imports to address a domestic shortfall. However, expensive imports could add to the financial woes of state government-owned, debt-laden power distributors, which have overdue payments of nearly $15 billion to power generators.

Adani, India's largest coal trader, offered to supply last month 500,000 tonnes of South African coal at 40,000 rupees ($526.50) per tonne and another 750,000 tonnes at 17,480 rupees ($230.08) in January, the officials said.

Benchmark South African coal prices started rising in January to hit a monthly high of $176.50 per tonne in the wake of an export ban by Indonesia, extending the rise to a record $441.65 per tonne in March due to the Russia-Ukraine war.

Both tenders were cancelled because the prices quoted were too high, the officials said. Adani was the only bidder for the 500,000 tonnes tender, while Agarwal Coal, which had also bid for the 750,000 tonnes tender, had quoted a higher price than Adani, they said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510677283937427465


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Economic coordinating Minister, Airlangga Hartanto, and Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, talked about some government spending to curb the effect of commodity prices increase.

Inflation in March is around 2 % (yoy), compared to deflation around 0.02 percent (yoy) in February 2022 . Interest rate is un-change.


----------



## Indos

Bali Airport sees 56% increase in passengers in March​





A group of passengers poses for a picture upon their arrival at I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali. (ANTARA/Naufal Fikri Yusuf/KT)

5 April 2022

Badung, Bali (ANTARA) - The number of passengers arriving and departing through Bali's I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport in March 2022 increased by 56 percent compared to February, state airport operator PT Angkasa Pura I informed.

According to the general manager of PT Angkasa Pura I at I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport Bali, Herry A.Y. Sikado, the airport recorded 605,133 passengers and 4,774 aircraft movements in March this year.

"This achievement (was a combination of) records of domestic and international flights that have been operating again. When compared to the February 2022 period, (the number of) passengers increased by 56 percent and aircraft movements rose by 30 percent," Sikado said in Badung district on Tuesday.

The increasing trend was influenced by a number of factors, although I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport temporarily suspended flight operations for 24 hours during Hindu Silence or Nyepi Day on March 3, 2022, he explained.

"Some factors that triggered the increase such as the easing of flight requirements as air transportation travelers who already have obtained a complete dose of vaccine are no longer required to take COVID-19 tests," he said.

The MotoGP or Pertamina Grand Prix of Indonesia that was held in Lombok was also a factor in the hike in the number of passengers, Sikado pointed out.

Furthermore, in March, the top three departure routes served by Bali Airport were flights to Jakarta with 164,790 passengers, Surabaya with 40,544 passengers, and Makassar with 22,267 passengers.

The highest number of daily passengers on domestic flights was recorded at 26,335 on March 25, 2022, and on international flights at 1,979 on March 28, 2022.

"We are committed to providing services with strict health protocols in accordance with government regulations in anticipating the spread of COVID-19, along with increasing public confidence in using air transportation during the pandemic," Sikado said.









Bali Airport sees 56% increase in passengers in March - ANTARA News


The number of passengers arriving and departing through Bali's I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport in March 2022 increased by 56 percent compared to ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia electricity is the cheapest among ASEAN 5














Ini Dia Beda Tarif Listrik RI vs ASEAN, RI yang Paling Murah?


Pemerintah melalui Kementerian Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral (ESDM) merilis daftar harga atau tarif listrik negara-negara ASEAN.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Asia’s coal price jumps as EU’s Russia ban threatens supply​_Indonesian miners were approached by potential buyers from European countries including Italy, Spain, Poland and Germany.




_

Bloomberg
Published On 6 Apr 2022

Coal prices in Asia jumped as Europe’s move to ban Russian imports of the fuel threatened to deliver a new global supply challenge.

Russia is the third-largest supplier of thermal coal and dominates sales to European nations, meaning there’ll be increased competition in a seaborne market that’s experienced unprecedented price swings this year after disruptions. 

Newcastle coal futures for April jumped 6.4% to $281 a ton Tuesday, the biggest gain in almost two weeks, according to ICE Futures Europe. That follows a similar advance in Europe. Prices are poised to extend gains as European consumers step up a hunt for alternatives to Russian coal.

Miners in Indonesia, the top shipper of coal for power stations, have been approached by some potential buyers from European countries including Italy, Spain, Poland and Germany, said Hendra Sinadia, executive director at the Indonesian Coal Mining Association.

It isn’t clear if the suppliers will be able to boost deliveries as they have limited spare capacity and are mandated to first prioritize local demand. Producers in Australia, another key exporter, have flagged they have limited ability to raise sales to Europe.

“A lack of investment in new capacity, and relatively strong demand in Asia leaves the market short of filling any gap left by cuts to Russian exports,” Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. strategists Brian Martin and Daniel Hynes wrote in a Wednesday note. Russia accounted for about 18% of global exports in 2020, they said.

Tight markets for coal and natural gas have created energy shortfalls at a time when wind and hydro have been unreliable in some regions. Europe and Asia have been hit the worst, with skyrocketing prices, while there are threats of power shortages in emerging nations like Pakistan.

Rising electricity demand and a lack of new coal supply should keep prices elevated, said David Lennox, a resources analyst at Fat Prophets in Sydney.

Even before new sanctions, energy companies in Europe and some parts of Asia were avoiding additional purchases of Russian fuel, and seeking alternatives, in anticipation of further government measures against Moscow.

Asian coal prices had declined from a record over the last several weeks, with the Covid lockdowns in China — the top consumer — curbing factory activity and trimming fuel demand. Still, benchmark prices are more than two-and-a-half times higher than a year ago.

Thermal coal futures in Zhengzhou rose as much as 1.2 percent as of 11:15 a.m. local time.

China’s coal imports from Russia almost halved in March from the previous month, according to shipping data compiled by Bloomberg. Talks between Chinese importers and Russian miners last month on potentially boosting trade were focused on overcoming a lack of transport capacity, coal quality and obstacles to cross-border payments, according to the China Coal Transport and Distribution Association.









Asia’s coal price jumps as EU’s Russia ban threatens supply


Indonesian miners were approached by hopeful buyers from European countries including Italy, Spain, Poland and Germany.




www.aljazeera.com




​


----------



## Indos

Here are 3 hottest markets in Southeast Asia for 2022, according to Wall Street​





PUBLISHED SUN, APR 3 2022 9:37 PM EDT
Eustance Huang@EUSTANCEHUANG

KEY POINTS

As we enter the next quarter of 2022, CNBC asked analysts from Goldman Sachs and JPMorgan Asset Management which Southeast Asian markets were their top picks.
Indonesia is a top Southeast Asian pick for both JPMorgan Asset Management and Goldman Sachs.
Southeast Asia as a whole is relatively insulated from geopolitical tensions elsewhere in places such as Europe, where the war in Ukraine has kept investors on edge over the region’s economic outlook, the analysts told CNBC.
Geopolitical tensions around the world have been on the rise, but Southeast Asia’s markets may offer relative safety to investors, according to top investment banks.
As we enter the next quarter of 2022, CNBC asked analysts from Goldman Sachs and JPMorgan Asset Management which Southeast Asian markets were their top picks.

Southeast Asian stocks have underperformed and been “largely ignored by global investors for a decade,” said Timothy Moe, Goldman’s chief Asia Pacific equity strategist.
Indonesia is a top Southeast Asian pick for both Wall Street banks.
Indonesia: Banking and commodity plays​“In Indonesia, we are structurally positive on the banks as the majority of the population are still unbanked or underbanked. We are currently positioned in the leading private sector and also state-owned banks as they have been proactively driving digital adoption to accelerate financial penetration,” said Desmond Loh, a portfolio manager at JPMorgan Asset Management.

Strong commodity prices have also been beneficial for export earnings in Indonesia as well as the country’s trade balance, and that’s set to support the Indonesian rupiah as well as the nearer term growth outlook in Indonesia, he said.

Global commodity prices have been on a rollercoaster ride since the war in Ukraine broke out after Russia’s invasion in late February. Russia is a major oil producer while Ukraine is a major exporter of other commodities such as wheat and corn.

As of Monday morning in Asia, international benchmark Brent crude futures have risen more than 30% so far this year.
Vietnam and Singapore​JPMorgan Asset Management also likes Vietnam, which Loh termed a “star performer in the past few years” in economic resiliency and growth. Vietnam is one of the few economies globally to have seen positive economic growth throughout the pandemic, he added.
“To capitalize on the growth, we are positioned in high quality consumer proxies and banks,” he said, without naming specific stocks.
Meanwhile, Singapore is the other Southeast Asian that Goldman Sachs likes.
There are three main reasons why the investment bank likes Indonesia as well as Singapore, said Moe.

Improving economic and growth momentum from a region recovering belatedly from Covid-related setbacks.
A banking sector that is heavily weighted in stock indexes and set to benefit from a switch to tighter monetary policy and rising interest rates.
The “gradual emergence” of digital economy firms which are being included in Indonesia and Singapore indexes.
Indonesia’s Jakarta Composite has risen more than 7% this year, while Vietnam’s VN index is up about 1% in the same period. Singapore’s Straits Times index has gained more than 9%.
In comparison, MSCI’s broadest index of Asia-Pacific shares outside Japan has dropped 6%.
On Wall Street, the S&P 500 is down 4.6% so far this year, while the pan-European Stoxx 600 has dropped about 6%.
Investors have in recent weeks been grappling with a range of concerns, from the commodity price spike triggered by Russia’s invasion of Ukraine to a rising interest rate environment as major central banks like the U.S. Federal Reserve seek to fight inflation.
Shelter from geopolitical tensions​Southeast Asia is “relatively insulated” from rising geopolitical tensions in Europe, as Russia and Ukraine account for less than 1% of regional exports, according to Loh.
“Escalation in geopolitical risks renders near-term tailwind for commodity prices to underpin the strength of ASEAN’s commodity-exporter markets,” he said, referring to the 10-member states of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.
No ‘exodus of outflows’ expected​Global investors have been repositioning in the last few weeks in anticipation of more aggressive moves ahead by the Federal Reserve’s monetary tightening, but the analysts expect the impact on Southeast Asia to be relatively smaller compared to before.

In March, the Federal Reserve raised interest rates for the first time since 2018, and Fed Chair Jerome Powell subsequently pledged to take tough action on inflation that is “much too high.”
The prospect of more rate hikes ahead by the Fed has raised concerns of capital outflows and currency depreciation in Southeast Asia’s emerging markets, a phenomenon seen in 2013 during the “taper tantrum” that saw bond yields spike after the Fed hinted asset purchases could wind down.

“We don’t expect an exodus of outflows [from ASEAN] as we saw in the last taper tantrum,” Loh said, explaining that country level balance sheets in Southeast Asia are “generally much healthier” now compared to a decade ago.

Most of Southeast Asia’s central banks, with the exception of Singapore, have yet to tighten monetary policy. That’s in part due to an inflation situation regionally that is relatively less severe compared with developed economies in the West.

Southeast Asian economies today are also more resilient compared to past cycles, according to Moe, who cited external balances that are in better shape as well as currencies that are attractively valued.









Here are 3 hottest markets in Southeast Asia for 2022, according to Wall Street


Geopolitical tensions around the world have been on the rise, but Southeast Asia's markets may offer relative safety to investors, according to top investment banks.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Indos

Jumbo! Freeport Issues Global Bonds Equivalent to IDR 43 T​MARKET - vap, CNBC Indonesia
08 April 2022 10:14





PT Freeport Indonesia smelter project in East Java

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT Freeport Indonesia issued debt securities denominated in United States (US) dollars worth a total of US$ 3 billion or equivalent to Rp. 43.05 trillion (assuming an exchange rate of Rp. 14,350/US$).

MIND ID Finance Director Devi Pradnya Paramita said the global debt securities were issued in three series.

"The first series has a 5-year tenor with a coupon of 4.763% worth US$ 750 million," Devi said to CNBC Indonesia, Friday (8/4/2022).

Then the second series with a tenor of 10 years with a coupon of 5.315% worth US$ 1.5 billion.

Finally, the third series has a 30-year tenor with a coupon of 6.2% worth US$ 750 million.

Freeport Indonesia has appointed a number of bookrunners including Citigroup, HSBC, Mandiri Sekuritas, Mizuho Securities, and SMBC Nikko.

"The use of funds for financing the development capex, especially the construction of smelters," said Devi to CNBC Indonesia.

As is known, Mining Industry Indonesia (MIND ID) is a BUMN Holding the Indonesian Mining Industry of which Freeport Indonesia is a member.

Apart from Freeport, other MIND ID members include PT Antam Tbk, PT Bukit Asam Tbk, PT Inalum (Persero), and PT Timah Tbk.

As previously reported, the rating agency Fitch Ratings assigned a BBB- rating to PT Freeport Indonesia. This is the first BBB- rating that Fitch has given to Freeport.

The outlook for the rating is stable. At the same time, Fitch also gives the same rating for debt securities or senior unsecured notes that will be issued.

The BBB rating reflects Freeport's large production scale and natural resource reserves.

"This rating is also a reflection if Freeport has a long business life accompanied by the solid financial condition of the company," Fitch's official statement quoted CNBC Indonesia, Wednesday (6/4/2022).









Jumbo! Freeport Terbitkan Surat Utang Global Setara Rp 43 T


PT Freeport Indonesia menerbitkan surat utang berdenominasi dolar Amerika Serikat (AS) senilai total US$ 3 miliar atau setara Rp 43,05 triliun




www.cnbcindonesia.com





------------------------------

BUMN is Badan Usaha Milik Negara ( State owned company )


----------



## Indos

Indonesia, Australia face limits in coal exports to Europe ahead of Russian ban​By Fransiska Nangoy
and Sonali Paul





Excavators pile coal in a storage area in an Indonesian Power Plant in Suralaya, in Banten province January 20, 2010.

JAKARTA/MELBOURNE, April 6 (Reuters) - Indonesia and Australia, among the world's top coal exporters, have hit their production limits and are unlikely to meet Europe's demand for additional supplies if the European Union bans Russian coal imports, mining executives said on Wednesday.

The European Commission proposed on Tuesday new sanctions against Russia over its invasion of Ukraine, including a ban on buying Russian coal and on Russian ships entering EU ports, and said it was working on banning oil imports too. read more


The EU depends on Russia for around 45% of its coal imports, according to the European Commission website. read more

Before the EU proposal, some European buyers had already held talks with Indonesian miners in March as they sought to replace Russian supplies, a senior executive of Indonesia Coal Miners Association (ICMA) said.

"Miners cannot just increase production that quickly, it's difficult and the capacity is already very tight," ICMA chairman Pandu Sjahrir told Reuters on Wednesday.


*Indonesia's government this year targeted output of 663 million tonnes, a goal miners are already struggling to meet as unexpected export restrictions in January and prolonged wet weather hit output.*

The country also has tightened supervision over its mandatory domestic sales after stocks fell to a critical low at local power generators.

The energy ministry estimated that Indonesia's coal exports in January-March totalled 37.64 million tonnes, compared with 53.77 million tonnes in the same period last year.


In addition, European markets require mostly middle- to- high-grade coal while most Indonesian miners produce lower-grade coal, Hendra Sinadia, executive director of ICMA said. Freight costs for Indonesian coal to Europe are also not competitive versus other suppliers, he added.

The few miners who might have the space to expand their output will require government approval for additional production and exports, Hendra said. Such requests are typically submitted in April-June.

*Indonesia's monthly coal benchmark price has already surged to a record $288.40 per tonne for April due to high global demand.*

AUSTRALIA

In Australia, producers have fielded calls from buyers reliant on Russian coal and have been approached by the government to help coal buyers in allied countries, such as Poland, to replace Russian supply. read more

While benefiting from soaring prices for metallurgical coal used in steel mills as well as thermal coal used in power generation, Australian miners are unable to boost output quickly, and most of their volumes are tied up in contracts to existing customers.

Australian output has been hit by floods in New South Wales and Queensland, COVID-19 outbreaks and labour shortages, holding output below full capacity.

Total thermal coal exports for the year to June 2022 are expected to rise about 7% from a year earlier, when output was hit by China's unofficial ban on Australian coal, to 206 million tonnes, then slip to 204 million tonnes in 2023, the government said in a quarterly report on Monday.

Miners were also unable to expand production in the near term as they face tough regulatory hurdles for new mines, community and farmer opposition to building new mines, as well as capital constraints.









Indonesia, Australia face limits in coal exports to Europe ahead of Russian ban


Indonesia and Australia, among the world's top coal exporters, have hit their production limits and are unlikely to meet Europe's demand for additional supplies if the European Union bans Russian coal imports, mining executives said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Composite Stock Price Index in a Week: Scores Records Never Stop!​MARKET - Arie Pratama, CNBC Indonesia
09 April 2022 15:05
SHARE






*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - The Composite Stock Price Index (IHSG) continues its strengthening trend this week. A new record was created again.

Yesterday, IHSG closed at 7,210.84. Soared 1.17% compared to the previous day as well as being the highest record in the history of the Indonesian capital market.

During the week, the IHSG posted an increase of 1.87% on a point-to-point basis. Thus, the IHSG has posted a strengthening for four weeks in a row.









IHSG Sepekan: Cetak Rekor Tak Ada Henti!


Indeks Harga Saham Gabungan (IHSG) melanjutkan tren penguatan pada pekan ini.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's tech giant GoTo soars on market debut​1,742 views
Apr 11, 2022

It's one of the world's largest IPOs this year. Indonesia tech unicorn GoTo made a strong debut in Jakarta, closing 13% higher after jumping as much as 23%. The company was formed through the merger of Gojek and Tokopedia in May 2021. However, the IPO comes against the backdrop of a global tech market downturn, not forgetting a rough year for other Southeast Asia tech companies such as Singapore-based Grab and Sea.


----------



## Indos

Crazy! 50 SOEs Open 2,700 New Job Vacancies, Come On....​MARKET - Lalu Rahadian, CNBC Indonesia
12 April 2022 13:05






*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* The Ministry of SOEs officially held the 2022 BUMN Joint Recruitment event. Through this event, thousands of job vacancies are available for people who have careers in SOEs.

The 2022 BUMN Joint Recruitment was officially launched on Tuesday (12/4/2022).

In its launch, the General Chair of the Indonesian Human Capital Forum, Alexandra Askandar, said that there were more than 2,700 job vacancies provided by this event.

"This program will present career opportunities for more than 2,700 positions in more than 50 SOEs. The preparations we have made include providing an integrated digital platform as an information and recruitment center, *both implementing the core values of AKHLAK as one of the selection stages*, then the help desk team which will be opened in several communication channels and anticipate various questions from applicants," said Alexandra.

*SOE Minister Erick Thohir, *who was present at the event, said that new recruitment must be carried out by state-owned companies in line with the transformation of SOEs. *He said that a third of Indonesia's economic power is in SOEs. Therefore, SOEs need the best sons and daughters to have a career there.*



Read:​This is the site for a list of job vacancies in 50 SOEs


*Erick said that the sustainability of leadership in SOEs must continue with the presence of AKHLAK characters in each employee.*

"We don't want to be a big force but a force that is misguided because it is not accompanied by good character. Intelligence without character will be evil. Wealth without character will become greed. Therefore I emphasize that the leaders of BUMN have the responsibility to continue the regeneration that is good,* so that the strength of 1/3 of the economy in SOEs can continue to balance the Indonesian economy,*" said Erick.









Gokil! 50 BUMN Buka 2.700 Lowongan Kerja Baru, Ayo Serbu....


Kementerian BUMN resmi menggelar acara Rekrutmen Bersama BUMN 2022.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





--------------------------------------------------------------

PS:

AKHLAK is Islamic Character

Akhlaq​_Akhlaq_ (Arabic: أخلاق, /æxˈlɑːk/, plural of (Arabic: خلق _khulq_ which means disposition), is the practice of virtue, morality and manners in Islamic theology and _falsafah_ (philosophy). _Akhlaq_ is the most commonly used Islamic term for morality.[5]

The science of ethics (_`Ilm al-Akhlaq_) teaches that through practice and conscious effort man can surpass their natural dispositions and natural state (_Fitrah_) to become more ethical and well mannered. _Akhlaq_ is a kind of normative ethical system known as "virtue ethics", which is based on "virtues, or moral character", rather than "conceptions of the right (as in Kantian ethics) or the good (as in utilitarianism)".[6][7]

_Akhlaq_ is not found in the Quran, but its root -- kh-l-q -- is shared by _khaliq_ (Creator) and _makhluq_ (creature), which are found throughout the Quran. It is most commonly translated in English-Arabic dictionaries as: disposition, nature, temper, ethics, morals or manners or in general a person who has good manners, and behaves well.[8][9]: 470 

According to Hakan Ҫoruh and Abdul Hadi Shah Idil, "In the Islamic ethical tradition, ethics (akhlaq) means that one performs good behaviour spontaneously, without hesitation, and with minimal deliberation."[6]





__





Islamic ethics - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

*Ukraine crisis hits Indonesian cement, fertilizer industries
*​






Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta 
● Wed, April 13, 2022 

Russia's invasion of Ukraine has affected Indonesian cement and fertilizer producers with many firms in the two industries, which are among the bellwethers of the construction and agriculture sectors, facing difficulty securing certain raw materials. 

State-owned cement producer PT Semen Indonesia Group (SIG) and state-owned fertilizer producer PT Pupuk Indonesia, the top companies in their respective industries, told lawmakers at a hearing on Tuesday that the industries were facing difficulty securing coal, kraft paper and a certain chemical used to make fertilizer due to the Ukraine war. 

SIG CEO Donny Arsal said surging international coal prices meant coal miners preferred to export the commodity instead of selling it at domestic market obligation (DMO) prices. Thus, many cement producers were struggling to get hold of the fuel.









Ukraine crisis hits Indonesian cement, fertilizer industries


Semen Indonesia, Pupuk Indonesia struggle to source raw materials.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's foreign direct investment surges 32% y/y in Q1​
By Gayatri Suroyo
and Stefanno Sulaiman


Q1 FDI amounts to 147.2 trln rupiah ($10.22 billion)
Singapore, Hong Kong, China biggest sources


JAKARTA, April 27 (Reuters) - Foreign direct investment (FDI) in Indonesia soared 31.8% on a yearly basis in the first quarter in rupiah terms, the country's investment minister said on Wednesday, boosted by a broader rise in investments in resource processing industries.

FDI climbed to 147.2 trillion rupiah ($10.22 billion) in the January-March quarter, Bahlil Lahadalia said, listing Singapore, Hong Kong and China as the biggest sources.


Including domestic sources, total investment during the period surged 28.5% from January-March 2021 to 282.4 trillion rupiah.

*The ministry's data excludes investment in banking and the oil and gas sectors.*

The business community was typically more aggressive in its capital expenditure in the later part of the year, said Bahlil, who predicted a further rise in investment going forward.

"I'm sure the second quarter will be much better. We have a database and it has shown an increase," he told a virtual news conference.


He said regulatory changes, including a law passed in 2020 that streamlines investment procedures, had been well received by investors.

Southeast Asia's largest economy has been trying to attract investors into downstream industries to get more value out of its abundant natural resources.

Indonesia has stopped nickel ore exports since 2020 to encourage investors to build smelters in the country and has ambitions to develop an integrated electric vehicle industry.


Bahlil said he had no information about a meeting between top Indonesian officials and Tesla (TSLA.O) in Texas, after senior minister Luhut Pandjaitan posted photographs on social media of a meeting with the U.S. carmaker's chief executive Elon Musk this week.

Indonesian officials have in the past few years said Tesla was exploring possible investments in an EV battery factory in the country. Tesla was not immediately available for comment.

Bahlil also highlighted Indonesia's plans to ban exports of unprocessed bauxite and tin as a potential driver of investment.

($1 = 14,408 rupiah)

Reporting by Gayatri Suroyo and Stefanno Sulaiman Editing by Ed Davies









Indonesia's foreign direct investment surges 32% y/y in Q1


Foreign direct investment (FDI) in Indonesia soared 31.8% on a yearly basis in the first quarter in rupiah terms, the country's investment minister said on Wednesday, boosted by a broader rise in investments in resource processing industries.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI), one of biggest state owned banks in Indonesia, gives dividend to the government 14.04 trillion Rupiah or around 1 billion USD. Total dividend given by BRI is 26 trillion Rupiah ( around 2 billion USD ), around half of the banks stake are traded in Jakarta stock exchange and own by Indonesia public and foreign investors.
> 
> Just for information, out of 10 biggest banks in Indonesia, 7 are state owned, 1 national private owned bank ( around 50 % stakes own by public in stock market), 2 are foreign own banks.
> 
> Two biggest banks in Indonesia are state owned banks, Mandiri bank and BRI.



*Bank Mandiri profit up by 70% in Q1*​




Headquarters of state-owned Bank Mandiri in Central Jakarta.(./.)


Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Thu, April 28, 2022



State-owned Bank Mandiri, one of the largest lenders in Indonesia, posted a 70 percent annual increase in net profit to Rp 10 trillion (US$693.64 million) in the first quarter, riding on Indonesia’s economic recovery. 

Bank Mandiri’s financial results show its net interest income grew 17.11 percent year-on-year (yoy) to Rp 20.48 trillion in the January-March period. Non-interest income rose 13.6 percent yoy to Rp 8.65 trillion, mainly from cash management fees and internet banking fees. 

“The COVID situation improved, so the economic recovery accelerated, and therefore we are optimistic that Indonesia will continue a positive growth trend,” Bank Mandiri finance director Sigit Prastowo said on Wednesday.









Bank Mandiri profit up by 70% in Q1


The lender's net interest income grew 17.11 percent yoy to Rp 20.48 trillion.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Sri Mulyani Press Conference for 2022 state budget revision and 2023 state budget


----------



## Indos

Meeting with Finance Minister about fostering Islamic economy in Indonesia. Inside the meeting is 26 Ministries and institutions, including the head of Islamic Economy Committee which is headed by Vice President.


----------



## Indos

*BPS: Inflation in May 2022 Reaches 0.4 Percent *​
Kompas.com - 02/06/2022, 11:26 WIB








JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported that in May 2022 there was inflation of 0.4 percent on a monthly basis or month to month (mtm).

Head of BPS Margo Yuwono explained that the inflation figure was the result of the consumer price index (CPI) which increased to 110.42 in May, from 109.98 in April 2022. "Based on the results of BPS monitoring in 90 cities in May, inflation was 0.40 percent," he said at a press conference, Thursday (2/6/2022).

He further said that a number of commodities that contributed to the main inflation in last May were air transportation fares, broiler eggs, fresh fish and onions. Meanwhile, if viewed on an annual basis (year on year / yoy), last May inflation was 3.55 percent, the highest since December 2017 with an inflation rate at that time of 3.61 percent.

With this realization, since the beginning of this year until last May there has been inflation of 3.55 percent (year to date/ytd). If viewed by region, Tanjung Pandan was the region that experienced the highest inflation last May, which was 2.24 percent mtm. Then, Tangerang and Gunungsitoli were both regions with the lowest inflation rates, which was 0.05 percent mtm.

Of the 90 cities observed by BPS, 3 of them recorded a decline in prices or deflation, with Kotamobagu being the region that recorded the highest deflation, which was 0.21 percent. Meanwhile, Merauke was the region with the lowest deflation, at 0.02 percent mtm.









BPS: Inflasi Mei 2022 Capai 0,4 Persen


Kepala BPS Margo Yuwono menjelaskan, angka inflasi itu merupakan hasil dari indeks harga konsumen (IHK) yang meningkat menjadi 110,42 pada Mei.




money.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

Luxury cars will be banned in using subsidized fuel

BPH Migas ( Oil and Gas regulator in Indonesia) chief stated in CNBC Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Jokowi Outlines 5 Points of Bilateral Meeting with Australian PM​

6 June 2022 17:15 WIB






*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo revealed five points from the bilateral meeting with Australian Prime Minister Anthony Albanese. They discussed bilateral trade and investment.

“We are more focused on talking about economic cooperation,” said the Indonesian President at a press conference at Bogor Presidential Palace, West Java, Monday, June 6, 2022.

The first point was about exports of high-added value products to Australia, including automotive products. Indonesia started its first export of completely built-up (CBU) cars to Australia last February.

“I hope that the export access will continue to be open,” he said in front of Albanese.

The second point was about the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement or IA-CEPA. Jokowi expected more job opportunities for Indonesians in Australia. “Including the additional quota of the working holiday visa to 5,000 per year,” he said.

Thirdly, Jokowi welcomed cooperation in the education and health sectors such as the opening of the Monash University campus in Bumi Serpong Damai or BSD, Banten, and the construction of 23 hospitals and 650 clinics worth US$1 billion over 20 years in West Java by Australian pharmaceutical firm Aspen Medical.

“This is expected to increase Australian investment for the development of Indonesian resources,” Jokowi remarked.

The fourth point was about strengthening ties in the food processing and innovation, up to the supply chain. The fifth point was about strengthening the bilateral partnership in the energy sector and climate change. 

Jokowi said he welcomed Anthony Albanese’s initiative on the Indonesia-Australia climate resilience and infrastructure partnership with an initial fund of A$200 million or equal to Rp2 trillion if the estimated exchange rate was at Rp10,400 per Australian dollar.

*FAJAR PEBRIANTO*


----------



## Indos

The free trade will likely benefit Hyundai factory in Indonesia

Good products for Australians who want EV cars


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> The free trade will likely benefit Hyundai factory in Indonesia
> 
> Good products for Australians who want EV cars



Most likely, the IA-CEPA is going to facilitate Lithium export to Indonesia. Indonesia is becoming major EV battery producer due to its status as the largest Nickel producer, but we are still missing one key component which is Lithium. Australia happens to be biggest Lithium producer in the world.


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Most likely, the IA-CEPA is going to facilitate Lithium export to Indonesia. Indonesia is becoming major EV battery producer due to its status as the largest Nickel producer, but we are still missing one key component which is Lithium. Australia happens to be biggest Lithium producer in the world.



Well it is news to me, nice to hear that. Any way Indonesian government also tries to explore potential big lithium deposit in Indonesia, next year I hope we can hear good news about this effort


----------



## Indos

How Indonesia is managing its economic recovery amid twin supply shocks: Finance Minister​
In an exclusive interview, Indonesian Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati told CNA how rising food and energy prices are complicating the global economic recovery from the COVID-19 pandemic. She spoke to Sarah Al-Khaldi at the Indonesia-Singapore Business Forum on Jun 14, 2022. Read more: https://cna.asia/3aTgY1a


----------



## Indos

Shoppe Indonesia office will lay off many of their workers. The lay off is part of Shoppe business strategy that will affect whole of their offices in many countries. Shoppe head quarter is in Singapore

Shoppe office in Jakarta, Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Our Health Minister talks about new wave of Covid 19 new variants


----------



## Indos

FIFA World Cup 2022 in Qatar will use Adidas ball made in Indonesia.

Despite we dont force women to wear hijab-which is inline with what Quran teach (there is no compulsion in religion-Quran), but from upper class until lower economic class group of women in majority wear hijab, AlhamduliLLAH.


----------



## Indos

Current Debt to GDP ratio is decreasing into 39 % according to Sri Mulyani.
State budget in 2022 will get less loan than the plan (RAPBN 2022) around 55 billion USD due to expected improve revenue within this year.
More subsidy to tackle inflation from skyrocketing energy price


----------



## Indos

Record Coal Prices Boost Earnings at Indonesian Coal Companies​Tue 21 Jun, 2022 - 5:58 AM ET

*Related Fitch Ratings Content: *Indonesia Coal Earnings Roundup

Fitch Ratings-Singapore-21 June 2022: The credit profiles of Indonesian coal miners and coal contractors will remain strong through 2022, even though coal prices will moderate in 2023, Fitch Ratings says in a new report. Liquidity for the sector’s rated entities remains robust on strong earnings, modest capex for most companies and no major near-term debt maturity. All rated coal producers and contractors are on a Stable or Positive Outlook due to wider rating headroom amid strong earnings forecasts into 2023.

Earnings in 1Q22 remained strong for most entities in the sector, even though EBITDA levels declined from the previous quarter, which was exceptionally strong on record prices coupled with sales catching up after a weaker 3Q21 due to high rainfall. Fitch expects earnings in the second half of 2022 to remain strong on supportive prices and robust operations.

Fitch revised up our thermal coal price assumptions for 2022-2023 on 16 June. Our increased thermal coal assumptions reflect high year-to-date prices, supported by tight supply due to the Australian wet season, strong Indian demand mitigating lower demand in China, and structurally higher prices of Newcastle 6,000 kcal/kg. We expect prices to subsequently align with our earlier long-term assumptions on continual coal substitution in the energy mix.
The report, “Earnings Roundup 1Q22: Indonesia Coal”, is accessible at www.fitchratings.com or by clicking the link above.
Contact:

Shubha Sethi
Director



https://www.fitchratings.com/research/corporate-finance/record-coal-prices-boost-earnings-at-indonesian-coal-companies-21-06-2022


----------



## Indos

*Big private owned telecommunication companies*

------------------------------------


*Official! XL Axiata (EXCL) and Axiata Group Acquire Link Net (LINK) of IDR 8.7 Trillion Shares of PT Link Net Tbk. *

(LINK) experienced a jumbo crossing today, Wednesday (22/6/2022), with transactions reaching Rp8.71 trillion.





CEO of PT XL Axiata Tbk. Dian Siswarini - XL Axiata



Annisa Kurniasari Saumi - Bisnis.com 22 June 2022 | 18:01 WIB

Bisnis.com , JAKARTA - PT XL Axiata Tbk . (EXCL) and Axiata Group Bhd officially completed the acquisition of a 66.03 percent stake in PT Link Net Tb k. (LINK). EXCL is known to have acquired 550 million LINK shares or the equivalent of 20 percent ownership at a price of IDR 4,800 per share.

For information, LINK shares experienced a jumbo crossing today, Wednesday (22/6/2022), reaching IDR 8.71 trillion. Four brokers were involved in this transaction, namely PT Maybank Kim Eng Sekuritas with broker code ZP, PT Ciptadana Sekuritas Asia (KI), PT Mandiri Sekuritas (CC), and PT CGS-CIMB Sekuritas (YU).

XL Axiata Corporate Secretary Ranty Astari Rachman said, EXCL acquired a total of 550,316,196 LINK shares from this purchase. Also Read: XL Axiata (EXCL) Gets a Rp1.9 Trillion Loan from MUFG, Want Corporate Action? Ranty said, EXCL bought LINK's shares at a price of IDR 4,800 per share. This transaction was carried out today, Wednesday (22/6/2022).

"Investments to provide positive value for all shareholders, management and employees, as well as provide benefits to the telecommunications industry in Indonesia more broadly," said Ranty, Wednesday (22/6/2022). Meanwhile, Axiata Investments (Indonesia) Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary under the Axiata Group, bought LINK's shares with a larger portion of 46.03 percent.









Resmi! XL Axiata (EXCL) dan Axiata Group Akuisisi Link Net (LINK) Rp8,7 Triliun


Saham PT Link Net Tbk. (LINK) mengalami crossing jumbo hari ini, Rabu (22/6/2022), dengan transaksi mencapai Rp8,71 triliun.




market.bisnis.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Central Bank hold interest rate at 3.5 % in June meeting, this make the stock market gets green Today. So basically holding the interest rate (instead of rising it as many foreign annalists want) is the best policy to make since foreign money will flood to stock market due to optimist expectation on the economy (as lower rate will push economic growth) that in the end help strengthen Rupiah.

Indonesia Central Bank hasnt increased the interest rate at least since late 2020, which is due to the fact that our real interest rate is still competitive enough compared to other developing countries that have already been in negative real interest rate like India.

Indonesia Central Bank should keep holding interest rate at 3.5 % as I believe Indonesia hopefully can hold inflation below 4.5 % with the help of God until the end of 2022 as Finance Ministry has already set aside huge fund to subsidize domestic energy cost and for coal and gas the price is capped since we are in surplus and no need to import those energy commodities.

Export will likely be still going up and trade surplus will likely remain large between 5-8 billion USD per-month until the end of 2022 that can support both the economy and Rupiah. Furthermore, with the coming of migrant workers to Malaysia again after Malaysia raise minimum wage and give more protection to our migrant workers, Rupiah then will have more weight to withstand from the market pressure.

The support from expected trade surplus and increase remittance will help cushion Indonesia economy from current economic pressure that comes from outside Indonesia (The Fed tightening policy, Russia-Ukraine war, and supply bottle neck amid raising demand due to the world economy return to normality after pandemic years).

We should not bother much about The Fed raising interest rate, but the parameter under consideration during Central Bank Board meeting should be on the real interest rate difference between Rupiah and USD. As US inflation increases much faster than the Fed interest rate, so Indonesia still have room to maintain our Central Bank interest rate at 3.5% since our inflation is expected to keep below 4.5 % for the rest of the year.

Real interest rate = Central Bank interest rate - inflation


----------



## Indos

BI Holds Interest Rate at 3.5%, Rupiah Still Mighty!​MARKET - Putu Agus Pransuamitra, CNBC Indonesia
23 June 2022 14:35

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - * The rupiah exchange rate was able to maintain its appreciation against the United States (US) dollar on Thursday (23/6/2022) even though Bank Indonesia (BI) maintained its benchmark interest rate.

According to Refinitiv data, at 14:27 WIB, the rupiah was at Rp 14,830/US$, strengthening 0.24% on the _spot_ market .

In accordance with market consensus compiled by CNBC Indonesia, BI today maintained its benchmark interest rate 7 Day Reverse Repo Rate at 3.5%.

"The meeting of the Board of Governors of Bank Indonesia on June 22-23 2022 decided to maintain the BI7-Day Reverse Repo Rate at 3.5%, the _Deposit Facility interest rate at 2.75%, and the Lending Facility _ interest rate at 4.25%," said Perry Warjiyo, Governor BI, in a press conference after the RDG, Thursday (22/6/2022).

*The 3.5% level is the lowest benchmark interest rate in Indonesia's history, and has been on hold for 16 months.*

"This decision is in line with efforts to control inflation and maintain the rupiah exchange rate. Coupled with external pressure related to the risk of stagflation in various countries," Perry continued.

With the holding of interest rates, the momentum of economic growth in Indonesia will be maintained. The rupiah is still strong even though the difference in interest rates with the US central bank (The Fed) continues to narrow.


Read:​Legitimate! BI Holds Benchmark Interest at 3.5%


As is known, the Fed last week raised interest rates by 75 basis points (bp) to 1.5% - 1.75%.

"Obviously today's 75 basis point increase is one of the largest and most unusual, I don't see a move like this as something unusual," Powell _said_ .

The increase was the largest since 1994, and it didn't stop there. Fed Chair Jerome Powell said he would continue to raise interest rates to lower inflation.



Read:​Central Banks Like The Fed Can Also 'Mencla-mencle'!


During his monetary policy announcement last Thursday, Powell said interest rates in July would rise between 50 bp to 75 bp. Meanwhile, at the end of the year, the Fed projects interest rates to be at 3.25% - 3.5%.









BI Tahan Suku Bunga 3,5%, Rupiah Tetap Perkasa!


Nilai tukar rupiah mampu mempertahankan penguatan melawan dolar Amerika Serikat (AS) pada perdagangan Kamis (23/6/2022)




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

We should revisit our relationship with Singapore, says Indonesian business organization​1,374 views
Jun 13, 2022


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542678360068747265


----------



## Indos

*Greater Jakarta tightens COVID curbs*​






People line up at a bus station in Jakarta on June 22, 2022.(AFP/Adek Berry)


Dio Suhenda (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Wed, July 6, 2022 

The government has put Greater Jakarta under tighter pandemic restrictions after the area became the center for the recent spike in COVID-19 infections, while keeping most of the rest of the country at the lowest level of curbs. 

In a new Home Minister instruction, signed by Minister Tito Karnavian on Monday, Jakarta, along with its satellite cities of Tangerang and South Tangerang in Banten, as well as Bogor, Bekasi and Depok in West Java, has had its public activity restrictions (PPKM) level raised to level 2 for the next four weeks. 

Meanwhile, all other cities and regencies across the country, aside from Sorong regency in West Papua, are maintained at level 1 restrictions – the most lenient set of curbs in the four-tiered system.









Greater Jakarta tightens COVID curbs


The government has put Greater Jakarta under tighter pandemic restrictions after the area became the center for the recent spike in COVID-19 infections, while keeping most of the rest of the country at the lowest level of curbs.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

People just too rush to go home in rush hour, they need to stay at the office until Isha prayer, then go home, bus station at that time is already half empty


----------



## Indos

Indonesia plans to implement B35 biodiesel by end of July​
FRI, JUL 08, 2022 - 4:46 PM

UPDATED FRI, JUL 08, 2022 - 9:51 PM

INDONESIA aims to implement a 35 per cent palm oil mix in biodiesel, known as B35, by the end of the month to help absorb excess palm oil supply, senior energy ministry official Dadan Kusdiana said on Friday (Jul 8).

The world’s biggest palm oil producer currently has a mandatory 30 per cent blend of palm oil-based fuel in its biodiesel and the government has been looking at raising it to 35 per cent or 40 per cent to support the price of local palm oil fruits.

The Southeast Asian country is struggling to cut palm oil inventories after a three-week export ban ending in May aimed at controlling domestic cooking oil prices had boosted stocks and weighed on palm fruit prices amid the peak harvest season.



https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/energy-commodities/indonesia-plans-to-implement-b35-biodiesel-by-end-of-july


----------



## Indos

R&I AFFIRMED INDONESIA’S SOVEREIGN CREDIT RATING AT BBB+ WITH STABLE OUTLOOK​Press Releases













*No. 24/168/DKom 
Rating and Investment Information, Inc. (R&I) has affirmed Indonesia's Sovereign Credit Rating at BBB+ (investment grade) with a stable outlook, as announced today, July 4, 2022*. According to R&I, key factors that support the decision are external stability supported with continued economic recovery and improving fiscal condition. Although the inflation rate is rising gradually, there is room for monetary policy to maneuver. The fiscal position will likely improve against the backdrop of rising commodity prices.

In response to the decision, Governor of Bank Indonesia, Perry Warjiyo, stated that R&I's affirmation on Indonesia's rating at BBB+/stable outlook shows strong confidence from international stakeholders on the Indonesia's maintained macroeconomic stability and a favorable medium-term economic prospects, amidst heightened global economic uncertainty, emerging risk of stagflation due to the increase in global policy rate amid global economic recovery, as well as the expansion of inward-looking policies in some countries. This supported by the credibility of the policies and the effective policy mix of Bank Indonesia and the Government. Going forward, Bank Indonesia will continue to closely monitor global and domestic economic and financial developments, formulate and execute the necessary policy measures to ensure macroeconomic and financial stability, including adjusting policy stances when necessary, as well as continue to strengthen the synergy with the Government to accelerate the national economic recovery.

R&I expected that Indonesia's economy will likely remain firm in 2022. The government projects a real GDP growth in the range between 4.8% and 5.5%. To alleviate the impact of rising commodity prices on inflation, the government has increased the expenditure related to subsidies and social protection (shock absorber), which will be financed through windfall revenues from higher commodity prices. The government projects a fiscal deficit of 3.9% of GDP in 2022, narrowing from 4.6% of GDP in 2021. The government debt recorded at 40.7% of GDP as of 2021-end, still a low level relative to the rating.

On the external front, the current account deficit recorded a small surplus in 2021, owing to the improvement of terms of trade resulting from the rising commodity prices, and it remains in surplus in the first quarter of 2022. The current account balance is expected to swing back into the deficit territory in 2022 in a manageable range, thus supporting the external resilience of Indonesia. Foreign reserves were US$135.6 billion as of end-May 2022, which covers more than six months of imports and servicing government's external debt and is well above the country's external debt due within one year.

R&I had previously affirms Indonesia Sovereign Credit Rating at BBB+ with stable outlook (two level above the lowest level of investment grade) on April 22, 2021.

Jakarta, 4 July 2022
Head of Communication Department
Erwin Haryono
Executive Director






R&I Affirmed Indonesia’s Sovereign Credit Rating at BBB+ With Stable Outlook







www.bi.go.id


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is in process to increase mandatory biodiesel from 30 % into 35 %













Campuran Sawit 35% ke BBM (B35) Batal Jalan Akhir Juli Ini?


Kementerian ESDM menyampaikan implementasi dari program campuran minyak sawit 35% dan solar 65% (B35) masih perlu proses diskusi




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Foreign direct investment up 40% in Q2


Realized investment rose 32 percent yoy to Rp 584.6 trillion in the first half of the year, meeting 60 percent of the 2022 target stated in the national medium-term development plan.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesia Central Bank hold interest rate at 3.5 % in June meeting, this make the stock market gets green Today. So basically holding the interest rate (instead of rising it as many foreign annalists want) is the best policy to make since foreign money will flood to stock market due to optimist expectation on the economy (as lower rate will push economic growth) that in the end help strengthen Rupiah.
> 
> Indonesia Central Bank hasnt increased the interest rate at least since late 2020, which is due to the fact that our real interest rate is still competitive enough compared to other developing countries that have already been in negative real interest rate like India.
> 
> Indonesia Central Bank should keep holding interest rate at 3.5 % as I believe Indonesia hopefully can hold inflation below 4.5 % with the help of God until the end of 2022 as Finance Ministry has already set aside huge fund to subsidize domestic energy cost and for coal and gas the price is capped since we are in surplus and no need to import those energy commodities.
> 
> Export will likely be still going up and trade surplus will likely remain large between 5-8 billion USD per-month until the end of 2022 that can support both the economy and Rupiah. Furthermore, with the coming of migrant workers to Malaysia again after Malaysia raise minimum wage and give more protection to our migrant workers, Rupiah then will have more weight to withstand from the market pressure.
> 
> The support from expected trade surplus and increase remittance will help cushion Indonesia economy from current economic pressure that comes from outside Indonesia (The Fed tightening policy, Russia-Ukraine war, and supply bottle neck amid raising demand due to the world economy return to normality after pandemic years).
> 
> We should not bother much about The Fed raising interest rate, but the parameter under consideration during Central Bank Board meeting should be on the real interest rate difference between Rupiah and USD. As US inflation increases much faster than the Fed interest rate, so Indonesia still have room to maintain our Central Bank interest rate at 3.5% since our inflation is expected to keep below 4.5 % for the rest of the year.
> 
> Real interest rate = Central Bank interest rate - inflation



Bank of Indonesia holds rate at 3.5 %. This is good decision and would be upsetting many foreign analysts. I would speculate our equity market will be green for Today, understanding the cost of loan will remain the same that will be supportive for economic growth. Comparing real interest rate of Indonesia with other nation, Indonesia still has wide positive gap compared to USA, India, and majority of other G2O members.


----------



## Indos

*Amid global gloom, ADB ups Indonesia GDP forecast*​




Workers prepare fish for export to Japan, China, Brunei, Thailand and Malaysia at a facility in Banda Aceh, Aceh, on Oct, 27, 2020.(AFP/Chaideer Mahyuddin)

Mark Lempp and Fadhil Haidar Sulaeman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta 
● Fri, July 22, 2022

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has raised its growth forecast for Indonesia to 5.2 percent this year due to what it calls “healthy domestic demand and steady export growth.”

The revised growth projection for Indonesia is stated in a supplement to the ADB’s flagship economic report for the region, the Asian Development Outlook (ADO). 

The supplement was released on Thursday. In the previous forecast from April, the ADB had expected Indonesia’s economy to grow at 5.0 percent this year.









Amid global gloom, ADB ups Indonesia GDP forecast


The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has raised its growth forecast for Indonesia to 5.2 percent this year while lowering its projection for most of Asia.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Saudi Arabia eyeing extensive investment in Indonesia: minister​10 hours ago





Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, as well as general chairman of the Nahdlatul Ulama’s General Management and delegates during a meeting with the Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia, Mohammed Bin Salman. (ANTARA/Instagram@luhut.pandjaitan/am.


Banjarmasin (ANTARA) - Saudi Arabia does not want to lose Indonesia as a partner and is looking to invest more in the country, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, has disclosed.

The Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia, Mohammed Bin Salman, has said that Saudi Arabia is willing to extensively invest in Indonesia, the minister said in Banjarmasin on Friday.

The Crown Prince conveyed this to Minister Pandjaitan during his working visit to Saudi Arabia two months ago. In the past four months, the minister has met the Crown Prince twice.

“He said, ‘General Luhut, I ask for one thing.’ He told his ministers, basically ‘I don't want to lose Indonesia like we lost China in the 80s. We want to put large investment in Indonesia,’” Minister Pandjaitan recalled.

*Related news: Pandjaitan visits Saudi Arabia to explore investment opportunities*

He said that Saudi Arabia wants to invest in several sectors that are currently being developed in Indonesia.

“‘(The Crown Prince said that) Whatever you make, I will go with you. No matter what, I want to (invest in) the capital, I (want to invest in) the mangroves, I (want to invest in) high tech, I (want to invest in) the data center,’ et cetera," the minister added.

Pandjaitan said that this had never happened before. Indonesia's relations with Saudi Arabia are so good right now that it allowed Indonesia some additional Hajj quota, he noted.

Saudi Arabia did this because it sees Indonesia as a country that is currently developing and growing into a promising investment destination, he added.

Minister Pandjaitan said that Indonesia is too big a country to side with another country. He further said he is confident that Indonesia could become an independent country, given its own resources.

According to him, cooperation with any country can be undertaken as long as it benefits the citizens.









Saudi Arabia eyeing extensive investment in Indonesia: minister - ANTARA News


Saudi Arabia does not want to lose Indonesia as a partner and is looking to invest more in the country, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Bank of Indonesia holds rate at 3.5 %. This is good decision and would be upsetting many foreign analysts. I would speculate our equity market will be green for Today, understanding the cost of loan will remain the same that will be supportive for economic growth. Comparing real interest rate of Indonesia with other nation, Indonesia still has wide positive gap compared to USA, India, and majority of other G2O members.



*Jakarta Composite Index (JCI) is projected to strengthen next week, check out the sentiments*

Sunday, 24 Juli 2022 / 11:37 WIB






KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. JCI rose 3.53% last week. Next week, analysts project that the JCI will turn green again.

MNC Sekuritas analyst Herditya Wicaksana assesses that one of the sentiments driving the JCI next week is the meeting that will be held by the US Central Bank, namely the FOMC Meeting.

This activity is expected to affect the JCI movement. However, by consensus, it can be seen that the Federal Reserve will increase its benchmark interest rate again.

In addition, the JCI will also be affected by market anticipation for the release of the financial statements for the first semester, where the release of these financial statements is expected to affect the movement of the shares of the issuer concerned.

Read also: JCI in a week strengthened 3.53%, here are the sentiments

"We estimate that the JCI still has a limited chance of strengthening with support at 6800 and resistance at 6940," explained Herditya last weekend.

Similarly, Head of Research Jasa Utama Capital Sekuritas Cheryl Tanuwijaya projects that the JCI has the potential to strengthen at the beginning of the week.

However, in the middle of the week, investors will pay close attention to the results of the US Central Bank's decision regarding the interest rate policy which is estimated to increase by 75 basis points (bps).

"JCI has the potential to move in the range of 6,800-6,930," said Cheryl.

On the other hand, Phillip Sekuritas Indonesia analyst Joshua Marcius predicts that JCI will continue its bullish trend and will move within the support range of 6,700 and resistance at 7,140 next week.

Also Read: JCI Next Week Predicted to Strengthen Limited, See Sentiment That Needs to Be Observed

Technically, the possible strengthening of the JCI that can occur is based on the movement of the candlestick above the 34 exponential moving average and the stochastic is still pointing upwards in its overbought area.









IHSG Pekan Depan Diproyeksikan Bakal Menguat, Simak Deretan Sentimennya


IHSG pada Pekan Depan Diprediksi Melanjutkan Penguatan.




investasi.kontan.co.id


----------



## Indos

Sri Mulyani has the same understanding on me, if the inflation comes from the supply side, so fix the supply side, no need to raise the interest rate. Interest rate how ever can still be raised to defense the currency if its value deteriorate too far.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Bank of Indonesia holds rate at 3.5 %. *This is good decision* and would be upsetting many foreign analysts. *I would speculate our equity market will be green for Today*, understanding the cost of loan will remain the same that will be supportive for economic growth. Comparing real interest rate of Indonesia with other nation, Indonesia still has wide positive gap compared to USA, India, and majority of other G2O members.



There is big net foreign buy in Jakarta stock exchange on Friday, the day bank of Indonesia announced to hold rate at 3.5 %

-------------------------------------------------------


Mighty Rupiah, Exit Level 15,000 per US Dollar​


Tira Santia
Jul 25 2022, 10:35 WIB



Zoom in
Officers count rupiah currency at a money changer in Jakarta, Monday (9/11/2020). The rupiah exchange rate this morning moved up 29 points or 0.19 percent to 14,985 per US dollar compared to the position at the previous close of 15,014 per US dollar. (Liputan6.com/Angga Yuniar)

*Liputan6.com, Jakarta *The rupiah exchange rate strengthened on Monday morning as market participants awaited the results of the US Federal Reserve's meeting which will be held in the middle of this week.

The rupiah exchange rate this morning moved up 29 points or 0.19 percent to 14,985 per US dollar compared to the position at the previous close of 15,014 per US dollar.
Six+​01:15
VIDEO: Indonesia's Advantages of Being a Full Member of FATF

"Market participants are gearing up for the busiest week for corporate earnings in the US and further rate hikes are expected in the Federal Reserve's interest rate decision," wrote the Monex Investindo Futures Research Team quoted by Antara, Monday (25/7/2022).

The Fed is widely expected to deliver a 75 basis point hike after concluding its two-day policy meeting this Wednesday

Meanwhile, the outlook for weakening global economic growth will force many central banks to abandon aggressive tightening plans

The US dollar has been down since the start of the week and the decline accelerated after the European Central Bank (ECB) in midweek joined many other central banks in raising interest rates, focusing on fighting runaway inflation rather than preventing an economic downturn.
The decline in the US dollar at the end of last week came as weaker-than-expected US service sector data weighed on sentiment in the currency.

S&P Global said its latest services sector reading fell to 47 versus the forecast of 52.6 and the previous figure of 52.7.

The poor US services data indicated expectations that the Fed would not push for a 100 basis point rate hike for July, after initial bets for the record hike.

*On Friday (22/7), the rupiah closed up 23 points or 0.15 percent to 15,014 per US dollar compared to the position at the previous close of 15,037 per US dollar.*









Rupiah Perkasa, Keluar dari Level 15.000 per Dolar AS


Nilai tukar rupiah menguat pada Senin pagi menguat seiring pelaku pasar yang menanti hasil rapat bank sentral AS The Fed yang akan digelar tengah pekan ini.




www.liputan6.com


----------



## Indos

Fauzi Ichsan is one of Indonesian economists that I respect, this is his opinion about Bank of Indonesia decision on not raising the interest rate, he said Bank of Indonesia is not in pressured position to hike the interest.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH​​Indonesian GDP growth accelerates in Q2, beats forecast​August 4, 20228:29 PM PDT
Last Updated an hour ago

By Stefanno Sulaiman
and Gayatri Suroyo






People wearing protective masks to prevent the spread of coronavirus disease (COVID) walk through a pedestrian bridge during the afternoon rush hours at the business district in Jakarta, Indonesia, March 15, 2022. REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan


Summary
Q2 GDP +5.44% y/y, higher than +5.17% in poll
Exports up almost 20%; "impressive", says stats bureau
Headwinds seen in second half - analyst
JAKARTA, Aug 5 (Reuters) - Indonesia's economic growth accelerated in the April-June quarter amid an export boom driven by rising commodity prices, official data showed on Friday, but monetary tightening, rising inflation and a global recession risk threaten the outlook.

Second-quarter gross domestic product (GDP) was up 5.44% on a year earlier, showing the fastest growth rate in a year, according to Statistics Indonesia data. That beat the median forecast for a 5.17% rise in a Reuters poll and the first quarter's 5.01% annual growth.

Exports expanded nearly 20% from a year before, a performance that the statistics bureau called "impressive". This compared with 16.22% annual growth seen in the previous quarter.

Household consumption, which accounts for more than half of GDP, recovered further after the lifting of COVID-19 restrictions, with the Eid al-Fitr celebration in May providing a further boost. However, investment slowed.

By sector, food and beverages, mining, construction and transport and warehousing saw faster expansion than in the previous period.

It is "strong growth but it won't last as headwinds mount," Gareth Leather, an analyst with Capital Economics, said in a note, predicting exports would be affected by declining commodity prices and a global growth slowdown.

Prices of palm oil, one of the country's top export products, have plunged in recent months, but Indonesian coal prices are still hovering around record highs due to strong demand from such markets as Europe.

Already, Indonesia's central bank said last month the rise in full-year 2022 GDP from 2021 would be at the lower end of the range of 4.5% to 5.3%. It previously forecast growth in the middle of that range. read more

In lowering its forecast, the central bank said a global slowdown would dent exports and a rise in inflation at home would slow recovery in consumption.

Consumer prices in July were up 4.94% from a year earlier, marking a seven-year high in inflation and prompting calls by economists for Bank Indonesia to lift interest rates from pandemic-era lows. read more

While the latest GDP data showed "the relatively insular nature of Indonesia's economy" at a time when recession fears dominate headlines, the fact that the economy was doing well should push Bank Indonesia to hike interest rates, said Wellian Wiranto, an economist with OCBC.

OCBC expects the central bank to raise interest rate at this month's policy review.









Indonesian GDP growth accelerates in Q2, beats forecast


Indonesia's economic growth accelerated in the April-June quarter amid an export boom driven by rising commodity prices, official data showed on Friday, but monetary tightening, rising inflation and a global recession risk threaten the outlook.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia to boost sorghum, corn production to secure grain supplies​




Indonesia is preparing 115,000ha of land for 2023 and another 154,000ha for 2024 to cultivate sorghum. PHOTO: AFP

PUBLISHED

AUG 4, 2022, 5:47 PM SGT

FacebookTwitter

JAKARTA (REUTERS) - Indonesia will expand the cultivation of sorghum and corn to help secure grain supplies, with global imports of wheat disrupted by the war in Ukraine, a senior Cabinet minister said Thursday (Aug 4).

Indonesia mostly consumes rice as a staple food, but it is among the world's biggest importers of wheat, which it uses for household consumption and animal feed.

The country is preparing 115,000ha of land for 2023 and another 154,000ha for 2024 to cultivate sorghum, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Airlangga Hartarto told a virtual media briefing.

South-east Asia's biggest country currently has around 4,300ha of land under sorghum cultivation, producing 15,000 tonnes of the grain as of June.

Mr Airlangga noted that a number of countries had imposed export restrictions on wheat this year to secure their own domestic supplies during the Ukraine war.

"Therefore, we have to produce substitutes for wheat," he said, adding that, other than sorghum, Indonesia could also increase production of sago and cassava.

Mr Airlangga said sorghum could also be used for animal feed and to produce bio-ethanol.

Earlier this week, Mr Airlangga said the authorities would increase production of corn, by expanding cultivation in some eastern provinces such as Papua, West Papua and North Maluku.

The government would also distribute better quality corn seeds to help increase yields to 13 tonnes per hectare, up from an average of 5 tonnes per hectare now.









Indonesia to boost sorghum, corn production to secure grain supplies


Close to 500,000ha are being earmarked for sorghum cultivation in the next two years. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

@Bilal9 bro, another incredible Indian economist with biased projection........

*Asia-Pacific: Indonesia and Hong Kong SAR Q2 GDP*

GDP data for Indonesia and Hong Kong SAR are set to dominate APAC releases in the coming week. *Our forecasts point to a 3.8% rate of growth (slowing from 5.01% YoY) in Indonesia*. More concerningly, in Hong Kong SAR our estimates predict a second consecutive contraction at -0.84% (although slowing from Q1 decline of 4%)

29 July 2022 Chris Williamson Rajiv Biswas Shreeya Patel









Sharing insights elevates their impact


This week sees the release of worldwide manufacturing and services PMI data which will give an insight into global growth, inflation and labour market trends in key economies for the first month of the third quarter




ihsmarkit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia’s GDP Growth Fueled by Spending Revival, Exports​
2Q GDP growth fastest in four quarters, beats median estimate
Resurgent consumption, record-high exports drove growth faster







Palm oil loaded into trucks from a tanker docked at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta in April.
Photographer: Dimas Ardian/Bloomberg
By
Grace Sihombing and
Claire Jiao
August 4, 2022 at 7:18 PM PDT, Updated onAugust 4, 2022 at 8:47 PM PDT


Follow the authors
@gsihombing__
+ Get alerts forGrace Sihombing
@clairejiao
+ Get alerts forClaire Jiao

In this article
CL1
WTI Crude
89.16
USD/bbl.
+0.62+0.70%
OCBC
OCBC BANK
12.22
SGD
+0.01+0.08%

Indonesia’s economy performed better than estimated in the second quarter, powered by a commodity-led exports boom and robust spending that could nudge the central bank to begin its rate liftoff.

Gross domestic product grew 5.44% in the three months to June from a year ago, the statistics bureau said on Friday. That’s the fastest increase in four quarters and beats the median estimate of a 5.17% gain in a Bloomberg survey. Compared with the previous quarter, GDP expanded 3.72%, beating the consensus for a 3.47% rise.

“Indonesia’s economy grew impressively in the second quarter amid global inflationary pressures and recession risks, showing that our recovery trend continues and even strengthens,” Margo Yuwono, head of the statistics office, said at the briefing in Jakarta.







Southeast Asia’s largest economy is steadily gaining momentum after a broader reopening that spurred mobility and travel especially during the Ramadan and Eid holidays. Growth in private consumption, which makes up more than half of domestic output, quickened to 5.51% last quarter from 4.34% in the January-March period.




Passengers with their luggage, during the the Eid al-Fitr holiday, at Kampung Rambutan bus station in Jakarta, in April. Photographer: Dimas Ardian/Bloomberg

Subsidies, social assistance and an “accommodative policy rate have been effective in maintaining inflation and purchasing power” during the period, Yuwono said.


Indonesia’s benchmark stock index was unchanged as of 10:40 a.m. local time, while the rupiah gained 0.2% against the dollar.

Space to Hike

While Indonesia’s inflation hasn’t soared as much as neighbors like Thailand and the Philippines, headline consumer price gains have breached the central bank’s target and were at a seven-year high in July. Even the core inflation measure tracked by Bank Indonesia is closer to the mid-point of its 2%-4% goal.

“The fact that the Indonesian economy is doing well should give Bank Indonesia both the space to hike rate and a reminder nudge of the risk of not tightening,” said Oversea-Chinese Banking Corp. economist Wellian Wiranto, adding he still sees a “good chance” of a rate hike this month.
Indonesia’s stronger momentum in the second quarter defied headwinds from higher inflation, financial market volatility and the tapering of fiscal stimulus. The question in Bank Indonesia’s mind will be whether this resilience -- underpinned by the release of pent-up demand from reopening and soaring prices for commodity exports -- has staying power

Tamara Henderson, Asean economist




Meanwhile, exports jumped 19.74% as the world’s largest palm oil exporter enjoyed a windfall from rising commodity exports and the growth rebound among its trading partners. Its trade surplus widened to $15.55 billion in the second quarter, up 148% from the same period a year ago. That’s despite a brief export ban on palm oil in April.

Still, policy makers may tread with caution due to global recession risks sparked by an aggressive monetary tightening in the US and stumbling growth in China. Bank Indonesia recently projected that GDP growth could tilt below the midpoint of its 4.5%-5.3% target range this year amid uncertainty to the global outlook.

Other highlights from the second-quarter GDP data:
Fastest-growing sectors were transport and storage at 21.27% year-on-year, followed by food, beverage and accommodation (9.76%), and electricity and gas (9.33%)
Government spending shrank 5.24%
Gross fixed capital formation expanded 3.07%
Imports rose 12.34%


— With assistance by Norman Harsono, Eko Listiyorini, Tomoko Sato, Yudith Ho, and Rieka Rahadiana


(Updates with more details throughout)








Indonesia’s GDP Growth Fueled by Spending Revival, Exports


Indonesia’s economy performed better than estimated in the second quarter, powered by a commodity-led exports boom and robust spending that could nudge the central bank to begin its rate liftoff.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Pertamina has increased the price of its non subsidy gasoline products many times, the recent one is Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> @Bilal9 bro, another incredible Indian economist with biased projection........
> 
> *Asia-Pacific: Indonesia and Hong Kong SAR Q2 GDP*
> 
> GDP data for Indonesia and Hong Kong SAR are set to dominate APAC releases in the coming week. *Our forecasts point to a 3.8% rate of growth (slowing from 5.01% YoY) in Indonesia*. More concerningly, in Hong Kong SAR our estimates predict a second consecutive contraction at -0.84% (although slowing from Q1 decline of 4%)
> 
> 29 July 2022 Chris Williamson Rajiv Biswas Shreeya Patel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing insights elevates their impact
> 
> 
> This week sees the release of worldwide manufacturing and services PMI data which will give an insight into global growth, inflation and labour market trends in key economies for the first month of the third quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihsmarkit.com



Very predictable. Only India is progressing in rip-roaring fashion. Other countries are all in the doldrums. 

If people don't speak up about these Indian economists faking everything then nothing will happen....and they are paid by Int'l media like Reuters and AP as well as IMF and World Bank to do this....

Not saying all Indian economists are faking Indian progress, but a majority being Modi supporters have this agenda, unfortunately. 

Int'l organizations have not wised up to this unfortunately. If things continue like this, then D-8 countries need to have their own economic reporting done and reject IMF and WB forecasts faked by Indian economists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Steady Mrs. Sri Mulyani! State Budget Surplus Again Rp100 T​NEWS - Cantika Adinda Putri, CNBC Indonesia
11 August 2022 17:33






*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - The State Budget (APBN) has again recorded a surplus until the end of July 2022. The nominal is even very fantastic, reaching Rp 106.1 trillion or 0.57% of Gross Domestic Product (GDP). 

"The state budget has a surplus of IDR 106.1 trillion," said Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati in a press conference of our state budget, Thursday (11/8/2022).

This achievement completes the seven-month surplus in a row since the beginning of 2022. At the end of June 2022, the surplus has reached IDR 73.6 trillion. The primary balance also had a surplus of IDR 316.1 trillion.

It is known that state revenue reached Rp 1,551 trillion or grew 50.3% (year on year /yoy). In detail, tax revenues of IDR 1,028.5 trillion, customs and excise of IDR 185.1 trillion and non-tax state revenues of IDR 337.1 trillion.

Meanwhile, state spending was IDR 1,444.8 trillion. This includes central government spending of IDR 1,031.2 trillion, consisting of KL expenditure of IDR 513.6 trillion and non-KL expenditure of IDR 517.6 trillion. Especially for subsidies paid of IDR 116.2 trillion and compensation for fuel and electricity of IDR 104.8 trillion.

Transfers to regions and village funds have been realized at IDR 413.6 trillion. The government still has SILPA of IDR 302.8 trillion

"These results show that our state budget is healthy, it has recovered," said Sri Mulyani.









Mantap Bu Sri Mulyani! APBN Surplus Lagi Rp100 T


Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) kembali mencetak surplus hingga akhir Juli 2022.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

ID FOOD distributes MinyaKita to eastern Indonesia through sea toll​5 hours ago





Illustration: Cooking oil stock at a retail shop in Mataram City, West Nusa Tenggara Province. (ANTARA/Nirkomala/uyu)

The delivery of the cooking oil is also a gift from the food state-owned enterprises (SOEs) for Indonesia's Independence Day (commemorated on August 17).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - State-owned food holding ID FOOD is working on optimizing the utilization of sea toll infrastructure to distribute MinyaKita, affordably priced cooking oil in simple packaging, to the eastern regions of Indonesia to reduce logistic costs.

"We are optimizing the sea toll facility to meet the people's demand for simple packaged cooking oil for Eastern Indonesia (regions), such as Kupang (East Nusa Tenggara Province), Timika (Papua Province), and Merauke (Papua Province)," president director of the holding, Frans Marganda Tambunan, stated here on Thursday.

Tambunan's side has sent 40 containers of MinyaKita, weighing about 669.6 tons, or 744 thousand liters, from Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta.

Some 21 containers carrying 351 tons, or 390,600 liters, of the product were delivered to Kupang City, while Timika City and Merauke District received six containers carrying 100.5 tons, or 111,600 liters, and 13 containers with 217.7 tons, or 241,800 liters, respectively.

*Related news: Ideal price of cooking oil reached in four islands: Minister*

"Delivery of the cooking oil is also a gift from the food state-owned enterprises (SOEs) for Indonesia's Independence Day (commemorated on August 17). We are committed to (realizing) equitable distribution of food to meet the needs of the community," the president director remarked.

He noted that the eastern region of Indonesia still experiences a deficit regarding the commodity.

Earlier, on May 10, 2022, ID FOOD had also distributed 300 tons of cooking oil and 800 tons of sugar using the sea toll facility to Kupang City.

*Related news: Minister promises dispatching cooking oil stocks for Papua, Maluku*

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said that his side provided the sea toll services to make the shipping costs relatively economical and affordable, so that the price of cooking oil set by the government, at Rp14 thousand per liter, could be maintained.

The minister assessed that establishment of the sea toll road was able to facilitate the distribution of goods, which is expected to make the commodity prices equitable throughout Indonesia.


*Related news: Government succeeds in maintaining community-level cooking oil prices*

According to the Trade Ministry’s data, currently, the national average price of bulk and simple packaged cooking oil has declined to Rp14 thousand per liter.

In fact, the average price in the Java and Bali regions has reached Rp13 thousand per liter. Meanwhile, the average price in the regions of Sumatra, Kalimantan, and Sulawesi has decreased to Rp14 thousand per liter, and in several areas, it has even reached Rp13,500 per liter.

However, the average price of commodities in East Nusa Tenggara, Maluku, and Papua regions is still at around Rp17 thousand to Rp19 thousand per liter.

Hence, Trade Minister Zulkifli Hasan emphasized that intervention steps by various stakeholders, including the Transportation Ministry, SOEs, and the private sector, were deemed necessary to stabilize the price.

"Hopefully, the sea toll cooperation would enable (the people in) Papua, Maluku, and East Nusa Tenggara to enjoy the price of simple packaged cooking oil at Rp14 thousand," he added.

The sea toll facility is a logistics transportation concept launched by the Indonesian government to address the high disparity in commodity prices between the western and eastern regions by operating various container and feeder ships to deliver the goods to hub ports throughout Indonesia.









People's trade activities contribute to economic growth: Vice Minister - ANTARA News


People's trade activities contributed to the national economic growth of 5.44 percent in the second quarter of 2022 as per data released by Statistics ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Almost all Indonesians have antibodies against COVID-19, blood survey shows*​






Nina A. Loasana (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Sat, August 13, 2022



Almost all Indonesians have developed antibodies against COVID-19, according to the latest serosurvey conducted by the Health Ministry and the School of Public Health at the University of Indonesia in July. 

Researchers examined blood samples from 20,501 people in 100 cities across the archipelago and found that around 98.5 percent of them had antibodies against the virus, due to vaccination or past infections. The figure is almost 10 percentage points higher than the 87.8 percent recorded in a previous survey in December which involved the same respondents.









Almost all Indonesians have antibodies against COVID-19, blood survey shows


Almost all Indonesians have developed antibodies against COVID-19, according to the latest serosurvey conducted by the Health Ministry and the School of Public Health at the University of Indonesia in July.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH​​Indonesia current account surplus widens in Q2 to 1.1% of GDP​
19 Aug 2022 11:57AM
(Updated: 19 Aug 2022 11:57AM)






JAKARTA : Indonesia reported a current account surplus of $3.9 billion, or 1.1 per cent of its gross domestic product in the second quarter, much higher than the 0.1 per cent surplus in the previous three months, according to a central bank report released on Friday.

The country also reported a $1.1 billion deficit in its financial and capital accounts, taking the balance of payments to a surplus of $2.4 billion in the April-June period. Indonesia had a $1.8 billion balance of payments deficit in the first quarter.

Source: Reuters









Indonesia current account surplus widens in Q2 to 1.1% of GDP


JAKARTA : Indonesia reported a current account surplus of $3.9 billion, or 1.1 per cent of its gross domestic product in the second quarter, much higher than the 0.1 per cent surplus in the previous three months, according to a central bank report released on Friday.The country also reported a...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Indos

‘Too low’: Indonesia’s call for optimism doesn’t match 5.3pc growth target, analysts say​Resty Woro Yuniar - Wednesday


President Joko Widodo unveils five priorities for 2023, touts 5.44 per cent growth in second quarter of 2022 and 27-month trade surplus run
Call to remain vigilant amid geopolitical uncertainties could mean a 'more realistic growth target' even as economy on track for stronger recovery next year
Indonesia's target of 5.3 per cent economic growth next year is seen by economists as punching below its weight, as President Joko Widodo warns the nation to remain "vigilant" amid the ongoing global economic turbulence.

During his annual State Budget address on Tuesday, Widodo laid out five economic priorities for next year.

A majority of the state expenses would be dedicated to education, healthcare and social protection, while infrastructure costs would only amount to 392 trillion rupiah (US$26.5 billion), underlining Widodo's shifting budgetary priority in his last full year as leader. The biggest budget allocation, some 811 trillion rupiah (US$54.9 billion), will be distributed to the country's 37 provinces.

Widodo also touted the trillion-dollar economy's achievements this year, such as its 5.44 per cent economic growth in the second quarter and the trade surplus it has recorded for 27 consecutive months. Inflation, at 4.9 per cent year-on-year, is still deemed under control, due to a whopping 502 trillion rupiah (US$34 billion) in energy subsidies and other measures.

But Eko Listyanto, deputy director at Jakarta-based Institute for Development of Economics and Finance, said Widodo's call to be optimistic next year was not reflected in his "moderate" growth target of 5.3 per cent.

"It's not optimistic enough. Our growth target this year is set at 5.2 per cent, so the 5.3 per cent target next year, in Jokowi's last full year as a president, is too low," Eko said, referring to Widodo's popular nickname.

"Jokowi also called for us to be more vigilant, due to the threat of global food crisis and other risks, so I think that's why he had to set a more realistic growth target."

Indonesia's youth optimistic about prospects amid economic recovery​Widodo said a nickel downstreaming project, part of Indonesia's efforts to do away with selling raw minerals to providing value-added goods, had boosted steel export value to 306 trillion rupiah last year, up 18 times compared to the previous seven years. It is expected to jump to 440 trillion rupiah next year.

"Moving forward, we have to stay vigilant. The risks from global economic turbulence remain high. The slowdown of the global economy continues to have the potential to affect the rate of short-term national economic growth," Widodo said.

While geopolitical uncertainties - such as the war in Ukraine, which has disrupted supplies and caused a surge in prices - could affect Indonesia's economic momentum, Widodo said it should "give no room for pessimism".


Fithra Faisal, economist and executive director at Next Policy, a Jakarta-based think tank, cautioned the government against setting a "really aggressive fiscal stimulus" to boost Southeast Asia's biggest economy, as it is on track for a stronger recovery next year.

Indonesia's budget deficit for 2023 is projected at 2.85 per cent of gross domestic product (GDP).

"Today's economic activities are pretty much independent, it can grow on its own without the government's aggressive fiscal stimulus. This year, with a trade surplus, I think we can keep the state budget deficit below 3 per cent of GDP, we don't have to wait until next year to achieve that," Fithra said.

Analysts generally agree the ongoing geopolitical dynamics, particularly in the Taiwan Strait, could mar Indonesia's economic growth target, with Fithra warning of a "catastrophic impact" if tensions between China and Taiwan worsen next year.



‘Too low’: Indonesia’s call for optimism doesn’t match 5.3pc growth target, analysts say


----------



## Indos

The increase of logistic rate is one of them enjoyed by containerships, bulk carriers, and oil and gas tankers companies. So far Indonesia containership/bulk carrier in majority only serve Indonesia market and for international route is only serving as feeder containership with Jakarta-Singapore, Belawan-Singapore route. Indonesia has around 150 ships for carrying coals where in majority just serves for domestic market and feeder business. 

The one that has already been go international is Samudera Indonesia and they are ready to carry coal into Europe if there is demand for that. State owned Pertamina in the other hand enjoyed their oil and gas tankers business just like revealed by Greenpeace when Pertamina tanker bring Russian oil into China.

Samudera Indonesia President Director, Bani Maulana, explain about the opportunity to bring Indonesian coal into Europe using the company ships.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia reaffirms plan to establish bullion bank*​




The government has reiterated a plan to create a bullion bank to reduce dependence on foreign service providers.(AFP/Daniel Roland)


Wike D. Herlinda (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, August 22, 2022 

The government has reiterated a plan to create a bullion bank by merging Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) and PT Pegadaian in a bid to end Indonesia's dependence on parking gold reserves in Singapore. 

A bullion bank offers all types of gold or silver transactions, including services for exporting and importing as well as storing precious metals. Many global banks provide such services, including JP Morgan, HSBC, UBS and Credit Suisse. 

Indonesian gold industrialists have long faced obstacles in managing their reserves domestically due to the absence of a bullion bank.









Indonesia reaffirms plan to establish bullion bank


The government has reiterated a plan to create a bullion bank by merging Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) and PT Pegadaian in a bid to end Indonesia's dependence on ‘parking’ its gold reserves in Singapore.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Jokowi thinks too much, it is clear his economic team wants the gasoline and solar to increase soon.

*My suggestion*

We need to increase Pertalite price at least until Rp 10.000 per liter
We need to ban any cars respective whether it is luxury cars or not from consuming Pertalite
We need to increase Pertamax price until its reach its economic price and the subsidy should be zero for this type of gasoline (I suggest some tax for this type of gasoline and the money can be used to accelerate the EV car infrastructure, the same type produced by foreign oil companies like Shell should be taxed as well)

-------------------------

We need to subsidize more poor people families for their kids education and also see poor family with little kids whether some food and milks can be given to them regularly until the kids old enough.

Some money saved can be used to fund another infrastructure project and inject into SOE for them to expand their business whether in agricultural or industry, then the project local content should be high, poor families usually work as construction workers, more construction projects means more money given to poor people families while the projects are also positive for our economic development and people welfare who use the infrastructure

---------------------------

*Inflation (negative impact of raising gasoline price) *

Inflation will increase of course, but increasing the price of Pertalite into Rp 10.000 will not likely increase the inflation too much, it is still bearable. Indonesia economies are already quite competitive with many businesses, it is not easy for businesses to hike their product and services too much.

Jokowi is also a businessman, I believe he knows that in the business mind competition is the most important factors in term of determining product/service price, as we learn in economic class and through logical thinking, perfect competition market will not easily to raise prices and Indonesia has huge micro and medium businesses. Big companies with monopolistic market type can be intervened with more support to SOE like current policy to increase more planes for Garuda and Citilink to avoid the plane tickets too expensive.

Not increasing the price and rather improving efficiency is also another type of strategy used by companies to survive in the business. Many businesses in Indonesia I believe will chose this strategy at this moment as we are still in the phase of economic recovery.
.








Sri Mulyani: Subsidi BBM Mayoritas Dinikmati Orang Kaya


Anggaran subsidi dan kompensasi energi yang mencapai Rp 502,4 triliun dinikmati sebagian besar oleh orang kaya.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia considering hiking fuel prices as much as 40%, say lawmakers​





JAKARTA, Aug 26 (Reuters): Indonesia may raise subsidised fuel prices by 30% to 40% to manage fiscal pressure from a ballooning subsidy budget, lawmakers from President Joko Widodo's ruling coalition government told Reuters on Friday.

Eddy Soeparno, a member of the National Mandate Party and deputy head of the parliament's energy committee, said he obtained the information in a closed-door parliamentary meeting with state oil company Pertamina earlier this week.

Southeast Asia's largest economy has already tripled its 2022 energy subsidy allocation from its original budget to 502 trillion rupiah ($33.90 billion) - about 16% of total spending plans - amid rising global oil prices and a depreciating rupiah.

The government has said even more money would be needed for subsidies this year if fuel prices were not increased.

The option Pertamina preferred was to raise 90-octane gasoline prices to 10,000 rupiah (67.5 U.S. cents) per litre from 7,650 rupiah; 92-octane gasoline to 16,000 rupiah per litre from 12,500 rupiah; and diesel to 7,200 rupiah per litre from 5,150 rupiah, Eddy said in an interview on Friday.

Pertamina also backed introducing some sales restrictions such as banning vehicles with larger engine capacities from purchasing subsidised fuels, he said.

"We see this (raising prices and restricting sales) as having the least detrimental effects for the people," Eddy said.

The price increase is estimated to add around 1.9 percentage points to the 2022 inflation rate, Eddy said.

Indonesia's inflation reached 4.94% in July, its highest in seven years, holding well-below rates seen in more advanced countries largely due to its fuel subsidies.

Sugeng Suparwoto, the chair of parliament's energy committee, confirmed details from the Pertamina meeting in a phone interview.

"We seek to maintain inflation at 7% until the end of the year," he said, adding that cash handouts would be provided to cushion the impact of any fuel price increases on the purchasing power of Indonesia's poor.

Irto Ginting, corporate secretary of Pertamina's retail distribution unit, declined to comment about the proposed price hikes, but noting that pricing decisions are for the government to make.

Officials with energy and economic ministries and the presidential palace did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

Chief economic minister Airlangga Hartarto said earlier this week he would present all policy options this week to Jokowi, as the Indonesia president is widely known.

Indonesia's relatively low inflation has allowed the central bank to delay raising interest rates until this week, well behind its regional and global peers.

Some economists said Bank Indonesia's 25-bp rate hike, its first since 2018, was to front-run the announcement of the fuel price increase.

Other options being considered for price increase include setting 90-octane gasoline - Indonesia's most popular fuel - at 9,500 rupiah a litre and the other fuels also below Pertamina's preferred price points, Eddy said.

The price levels under consideration remain below refinery production costs previously given by the energy ministry, implying some level of subsidies. - Reuters









Indonesia considering hiking fuel prices as much as 40%, say lawmakers


Indonesia may raise subsidised fuel prices by 30% to 40% to manage fiscal pressure from a ballooning subsidy budget, lawmakers from President Joko Widodo's ruling coalition government told Reuters on Friday.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Records Deflation of 0.21% in August 2022​Wahyu Dwi Anggoro - 2 jam yang lalu







Jakarta: Indonesia's consumer price index (CPI) recorded a deflation of 0.21 percent month-to-month in August 2022, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

Of the 90 cities surveyed, 79 cities recorded deflation, while 11 cities recorded inflation.

Tanjung Pandan had the highest deflation of 1.65 percent with a CPI of 115.34, while Depok and Kediri had the lowest deflation of 0.01 percent each with CPI of 113.29 and 111.01, respectively.

On the other hand, the highest inflation occured in Ambon of 0.82 percent with a CPI of 114.65 and the lowest inflation occured in Bekasi of 0.12 percent with a CPI of 113.74.

Deflation occurred as the prices went down as indicated by the decrease in some of the expenditure groups indices, namely Food, Beverages, and Tobacco Group of 1.80 percent; Transport Group of 0.08 percent; and Information, Communication, and Financial Services Group of 0.03 percent. 

On the other hand, the other groups recorded inflation, namely: Clothing and Footwear Group of 0.02 percent; Housing, Water, Electricity, and Household Fuel Group of 0.58 percent; Furnishings, Household Equipment, and Routine Household Maintenance Group of 0.25 percent; Health Group of 0.11 percent; Recreation, Sport, and Culture Group of 0.21 percent; Education Group of 1.85 percent; Food and Beverage Serving Services/Restaurant Group of 0.33 percent; and Personal Care and Other Services Group of 0.29 percent.

"The year-to-date inflation rate (August 2022 compared to December 2021) was 3.63 percent, and the year-on-year inflation (August 2022 compared to August 2021) was 4.69 percent," it stated.

"The Core Component increased by 0.38 percent in August 2022. The year-to-date inflation rate of the Core Component (August 2022 compared to December 2021) was 2.50 percent. The year-on-year inflation of the Core Component (August 2022 compared to August 2021) was 3.04 percent," it concluded.



Indonesia Records Deflation of 0.21% in August 2022


----------



## Indos

*Surging coal prices buoy mining firms’ performance*​





Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Fri, September 2, 2022 

Big publicly listed coal mining companies have seen their financial conditions improve on the back of surging global prices of the fossil fuel. 

PT Bumi Resources, Indonesia’s largest thermal coal miner, booked US$3.8 billion in revenue in the first half of this year, up 66 percent from $1.5 billion in the previous year. 

The publicly listed company’s revenue increased significantly even though production and sales volumes decreased by 14 percent and 16 percent, respectively, over the same period due to frequent heavy rain disrupting operations.









Surging coal prices buoy mining firms’ performance


Big publicly listed coal mining companies have seen their financial conditions improve on the back of surging global prices of the fossil fuel.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Eventually the fuel price is increased by Jokowi administration*. I believe this policy will be viewed very positively by the market as Indonesia budget will get healthier and the policy is inline with our long term target to strive for a shift from combustion engine cars into electric ones.

--------------------------

Google Translation

*The following are the latest prices for subsidized & non-subsidized fuel that are valid starting at 14.30 WIB:

- Pertalite from IDR 7,650 to IDR 10,000 per liter
- Solar from IDR 5,150 to IDR 6,800.
- Pertamax Rp 12,500 to Rp 14,500

"This is valid for 1 hour since it was announced. It will take effect at 14.30 WIB," said Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Arifin Tasrif*









Jokowi: Pemerintah Sudah Sekuat Tenaga Tahan Harga BBM


Pemerintah memutuskan untuk menaikan harga BBM Pertalite, Solar Subsidi dan Pertamax




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

I doubt Indonesia Central Bank will increase the interest rate again for this year. That previous hike is the preemptive move ahead of fuel price hike. As long as Rupiah is still stable, I doubt our Central Bank will hike the interest rate. Rather some quantitative easing measure will take place to buy our state bond if foreign investors are not as interested as before in holding government bond due to higher USD and hawkish The Fed tightening policy.

Rupiah will likely keep getting support from our trade surplus that for the rest of the months will likely be in a range of 4.2- 5.5 billion USD on each month until December 2022, which is likely enough to support Rupiah as inflation will likely be under control as house hold demand growth is pretty much not too high and not too low either at 5.5 percent.

Foreign money will likely be still bullies on Indonesian stock market if fuel price increase doesnt create unnecessary political problem. I expect political problem is unlikely to happen as Jokowi in second term gets high support from both Indonesian general people (70 % approval rating) and around 70-80 percent seats in parliament from his coalition parties.

I think there will be no huge mass demonstration, protesting Saturday fuel price hike, in the coming weeks. Any thing will likely be under control as Jokowi is already in his last term, so he doesnt have any political interest to back down his fuel price increase which is basically good for our overall economy and long term economic development.






ColumbiaThreadneedle’s Leong Is Long Rupiah, Baht​2,169 views
Sep 2, 2022


----------



## Indos

*How will Indonesians react? (Original writer from Blomberg)*

Huge protests usually break out whenever the government has raised petrol pump prices and they can turn violent. Back in 1998, the government’s move to hike fuel prices by up to 71% lit people’s anger and eventually led to the downfall of Suharto who had governed the country with an iron fist for over three decades.

Subsequent governments have treaded carefully ever since. In 2003, former president Megawati Sukarnoputri backed down from a fuel increase after two weeks of protests that led to clashes between university students and the police.

Jokowi in 2018 had scrapped a gasoline price hike hours after it was announced. While he remains popular and doesn’t face a re-election due to term limits, it remains to be seen if there will be momentum in parliament and within government to reverse the fuel price rise.









Indonesia braced for protests as it finally raises fuel prices


JAKARTA (Bloomberg): Indonesia is bracing for protests this week after the government raised fuel prices by more than 30% to curb soaring subsidies, as higher costs hit households and small businesses across the archipelago.




www.thestar.com.my





------------------------------------------------------------

*My take on this :*

Foreigners always want bad thing happened in Indonesia, inshaALLAH the fuel price increase will remain and help make the government budget healthier than ever. Possibly if oil price is going down in 2023 and beyond, Indonesian government will have additional fund that can be used to something more productive like increasing infrastructure fund, increasing R&D budget, increasing education budget, more support on local defense industry, etc while keep budget deficit below 3 % of GDP that in return will make Indonesia as a nation gets stronger inshaAllah.

You cannot compare the price hike during Soeharto regime, Megawati regime, and Jokowi first term administration with this one, why ? Here I explain to those foreigner analysts

1. Soeharto fuel hike protest in 1997-1998 is only conducted by university students. At that time, fuel hike protest is just one of several demands from university student. Our main target is always to bring down Soeharto, regardless what ever the price of fuel is, we use the hike fuel during that moment just to pressure Soeharto, if economy goes pretty well, Soeharto will not go down.

2. Fuel increase during Megawati happened during Indonesia fragile moment, politically and economically, the situation cannot be compared with Jokowi second term where politically and economically our situation is much better* than 20 years ago*

3. Jokowi first administration still has much pressure from parliament, even his own party, PDI-P was not really supporting him during that moment as Jokowi is basically lower rank PDI-P elite, his leadership still faced challenge during his first years as President. Oil price was also going down not long after the hike that pressure Jokowi to also bring down the price. 2018 is also near election time in 2019, Jokowi still get huge challenge from Prabowo during that time as survey shows the different in popularity between him and Prabowo is relatively tight.

Today is different, economically we are better. Wealth is better distributed, the minimum wage is increased quite lot, about double from 2014 period and people living in village get huge fund from Jokowi administration. Politically, Jokowi doesnt have any political burden as he will step down in November 2024, there is no pressure coming from next election to make any popular economic policy, and his coalition party is huge now after he embrace Gerindra, Prabowo party, into his cabinet, he has around 80 percent backing in parliament with 70 % approval rating from people. Sri Mulyani, our Finance Minister, is also very popular in Indonesia. Her explanation so far has made media in general support the price adjustment.

Only tiny labor Union that will go protesting, they have been protesting since last week as government has already talked about price increase quite long, about a month, so this price increase is not a surprise move as many foreign journalist like to describe it, even the budget allocation to help cushion the impact of fuel price increase to the real needed group has already been announce since the beginning of last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I dont agree on his suggestion to hike fuel price again next year. Current price is already sufficient in my opinion to make state budget healthier. Better policy next time is to ban any car to buy from Pertalite (subsidized fuel) and increase Pertamax price a bit. Not only good to improve healthiness of our state budget, but is also supportive to support government program to increase EV cars sales so that hopefully in 2030 we can have significant EV cars replacing combustion engine car domination.









Berat Nih! Harga Pertalite Bakal Naik Lagi, Kali Ini Bisa 45%


Harga Pertalite atau Ron 90 berpotensi kembali mengalami penyesuaian ke depannya, melihat beban subsidi fiskal yang masih besar.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Raises $2.65 Billion Amid Bullish Market Streak​
5 and 10-year tenors price in line with curve: Bloomberg data
Indonesia stocks defied global selloff, bond spreads narrowed
By
Harry Suhartono and
Ameya Karve
September 7, 2022 at 10:10 AM GMT+7 

Updated on September 7, 2022 at 4:52 PM GMT+7


Indonesia raised $2.65 billion from the sale of dollar bonds, with its newfangled popularity among investors helping it offset the global rise in borrowing costs. 

The new offering’s five-year tranche priced to yield 4.4%, matching the five-year extrapolated yield for the sovereign’s existing dollar notes, according to data analyzed by Bloomberg. The 10-year maturity also fell in line with the market. 

Helped by their commodities exposure, Indonesian assets have emerged as a haven this year, with the equity market up nearly 10%. Spreads on the country’s US-currency debt narrowed the most in more than two years in August. 






But the 30-year portion of the debt, which Fitch rates BBB, priced more than 20 basis points outside the curve, indicating the government had to pay extra. Still, Indonesia received orders exceeding $9 billion, with the longest maturity more than six times oversubscribed. 

With the Federal Reserve expected to continue raising interest rates, investors want a premium to offset a potential decline in value of long-dated bonds, said Luky Alfirman, the Indonesian finance ministry’s director general of financing and risk management.

Despite “the volatile market, the government managed to suppress yield” relative to the early stage of the deal, he said. 

The offering by Southeast Asia’s largest economy attracted investors from Europe and North America, part of deluge of bond deals around the world this week. Activity in Asia’s primary dollar bond market was brisk for a second day on Wednesday, following a flurry of deals overnight by US firms that offered the largest amount of notes in 12 months. 

Strong dollar and rising interest rates have crimped US-currency bond sales across the region this year, with only one company in Indonesia -- Southeast Asia’s largest economy -- issuing US-currency debt. 

But issuers across Asia returned to the market this week, taking advantage of a drop in spreads, to lock in funding before the Federal Reserve’s next meeting, at which officials are expected to raise interest rates again.

Proceeds of the bond sale will be used to repurchase outstanding debt as well as for government expenditure, which has risen due to higher energy subsidies. 

President Joko Widodo decision to ease pressure on the state budget by raising fuel prices by more than 30% was met by public protests this week, including in Jakarta. 









Indonesia Raises $2.65 Billion Helped By Market Darling Status


Indonesia raised $2.65 billion from the sale of dollar bonds, with its newfangled popularity among investors helping it offset the global rise in borrowing costs.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Indos

MRT To KRL Passengers Soar After Fuel Prices Rise​​CNN 
Friday, 09 Sep 2022 20:35 WIB





MRT and KRL passengers soared after the government increased the price of pertalite, diesel, and pertamax fuel on September 3, 2022. (BETWEEN PHOTOS/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia* --
*MRT* and Commuterline (*KRL*) passengers soared after the government increased the price of pertalite, diesel, and pertamax fuel oil (*BBM*) on Saturday (3/9).


PT MRT Jakarta Corporate Secretary Rendi Alhial said MRT passengers increased by an average of 5 percent on weekdays after the fuel price increase.

"Meanwhile, _around weekend_, it increased by 12 percent also after the increase in fuel," he said on _CNNIndonesia.com_, Friday (9/9).

Meanwhile, Jabodetabek Commuterline users on weekdays this week were recorded to increase by 3 percent from 689,310 people to 708,568 people per day. The highest user volume on weekdays was on Monday (5/9), which was 733,733 people.

In her official statement, VP Corporate Secretary of PT KAI Commuter Anne Purba said the volume of users on weekends also increased by 9 percent, namely 1,119,188 people or an average of 559,594 people per day.

The increase in the number of visitors does not only occur in Jabodetabek. The average volume of Commuterline Yogyakarta-Solo users also increased by 3 percent on weekdays. Meanwhile, the average user volume at the end of the week rose by 8 percent.

With the increase in user volume, KAI Commuter urges users to plan trips carefully, use the KRL Access application to get information on travel schedules, congestion at stations, and commuterline positions to be climbed in real time.

Previously, the government increased the price of pertalite from IDR 7,650 per liter to IDR 10 thousand per liter, diesel subsidies from IDR 5,150 per liter to IDR 6,800 per liter and pertamax from IDR 12,500 per liter to IDR 14,500 per liter.

*(fby/dzu)*









Penumpang MRT Hingga KRL Melonjak Usai Harga BBM Naik


Penumpang MRT dan KRL melonjak usai pemerintah menaikkan harga BBM jenis pertalite, solar, dan pertamax pada 3 September 2022 lalu.




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Why Indonesia Reduced Petrol Subsidies​
The move will be unpopular, but could well generate considerable economic benefits over the long run.






By James Guild
September 06, 2022


Over the weekend, President Joko Widodo announced that the government would be reducing fuel subsidies and that the price of gasoline in Indonesia would be going up. One liter of the widely used Pertalite gasoline was raised from IDR 7,650 ($0.51) to 10,000 ($0.67). Higher octane Pertamax, which already saw a price increase earlier this year, went from IDR 12,500 to 14,500.

The decision has touched off lively debate about whether reducing subsidies is a good thing or a bad thing, who it benefits, and the effect on inflation, as well as casting a spotlight on the lack of public transit infrastructure in the country. This kind of critical introspection is to be expected when the cost of a staple good like gasoline increases by 31 percent.

There is an important distinction to be made here, however. The price of gasoline did not go up. The subsidy went down, which is pushing the cost of gasoline closer to its actual market price. Because the subsidy has merely been reduced and not eliminated, Pertalite at 67 cents a liter is still significantly cheaper than it should be in a world where crude is $90 a barrel. The government has simply made the decision that it wants to scale back how much of the mismatch between market price and the retail price comes directly out of the state budget.

Generally speaking, reducing fuel subsidies is a good long-term reform because broad subsidies like these are inefficient. Anyone who uses Pertalite benefits from the subsidy, whether they are a low-income or high-income earner. This is also why fuel subsidies are extremely popular and once enacted become deeply entrenched since nobody wants to take the political heat for touching them. Reforming these subsidies has been on the agenda for a long time in Indonesia, but Jokowi feels like now the time is right with high oil prices providing a reasonable pretext. Moreover, because he is not running for re-election and has political capital to spare he can do unpopular things.

While there are valid concerns about the impact of higher fuel prices on the poor and on inflation, it would be better for the government to spend less on broad-based fuel subsidies and target assistance directly at lower-income groups or use those funds to invest in things like public transit and renewable energy. There has been talk already about leaning in this direction through some kind of social assistance that would cushion higher gasoline prices for low-income groups and, in principle, this is a sound idea.

The subsidy issue also raises questions about how the government is spending money. In Indonesia’s proposed 2023 budget, spending levels are expected to remain high even as the budget deficit shrinks. This is being accomplished on the revenue side through higher excise and consumption taxes, and on the spending side from subsidy reforms. Some might find this unpalatable because the savings from reduced subsidies will be recycled into, among other things, controversial projects like the new capital. People may not like the idea of having to pay more at the pump in order to fund that.

Fair enough. But reducing fuel subsidies now will be recycled into many other different government spending programs over the long-term. Even after the construction of the new capital city is done and gone, fuel subsidy reforms today will increase the resources the state can spend in other areas for years to come. The 2023 budget, after all, is proposing generous spending levels across the board as compared to 2019, not just for the new capital city. And some of that is being paid for by shifting a larger portion of gasoline prices onto consumers. Whether the government ultimately makes wise use of those freed up funds is, in my opinion, a separate issue.

Another potential knock-on benefit here is that higher gasoline prices tend to place pressure on officials to get serious about reducing fossil fuel consumption by investing in clean energy and public transit. That is what’s been happening in Thailand, for instance, where renewable energy investment began increasing in response to high oil prices. When gasoline is artificially cheap as a matter of policy and consumers are shielded from market prices, policymakers have much less incentive to deal with these issues.

I have no idea whether a 31 percent increase in the price of Pertalite will move the needle here in a meaningful way, but I think it’s fair to say the lack of good public transit options and electric vehicle charging stations in Indonesia will be more obvious to many today than it was last week. Despite the downsides, when all of these things are looked at together reducing fuel subsidies will probably be a net economic benefit in the long-run.









Why Indonesia Reduced Petrol Subsidies


The move will be unpopular, but could well generate considerable economic benefits over the long run.



thediplomat.com


----------



## Indos

Pertamina Trials Fuel Restrictions at Gas Stations​BY :HERMAN
SEPTEMBER 10, 2022





Vehicles refuel at a Pertamina gas station in Citra Raya housing complex in the Banten district of Tangerang on August 31, 2022. (JG Photo/Heru Andriyanto)


*Jakarta. *State-run oil company Pertamina has been trialing restrictions in the sale of subsidized fuel products at its outlets in the past few days while awaiting a government regulation to fully implement the policy, a company executive said on Saturday.

The company limits the amount of subsidized gasoline product Pertalite to 120 liters per vehicle per day after the government raised its price by 30 percent to Rp 10,000 [$0.67] per liter.
Advertisement

The sales of cheap diesel fuel product Solar are restricted based on the types of vehicles and the distinction between commercial and private vehicles. Solar is priced at a mere Rp 6,800 [$0.46] per liter.

A privately-owned diesel car can fill up to 60 liters of Solar per day while the limit for public transportation and cargo vehicles is set at 80 liters per day.

A commercial vehicle that has six wheels or more is allowed to buy up to 200 liters of Solar per day.

Gas pump operators keep a record of vehicle registration plates manually or using the MyPertamina app that detects the user’s QR code during the transaction, according to Irto Ginting, corporate secretary of the company’s trading arm Pertamina Patra Niaga.

“Repeat purchases even with a reasonable amount will be detected,” Irto said.

“The daily ceiling limit for Solar has been regulated by the BPH Migas (Oil and Gas Upstream Regulatory Body) but there are still no terms on Pertalite. So during this trial, we limit Pertalite sales to 120 liters [per vehicle] per day,” he added.

The system will automatically lock the dispenser if a customer exceeds the daily cap of a vehicle, Irto said.










Pertamina Trials Fuel Restrictions at Gas Stations


The sale of subsidized gasoline product Pertalite is limited to 120 liters per vehicle per day.




jakartaglobe.id





-----------------------------------------

Pertamina sells both subsidized and non- subsidized fuel, non-subsidized fuel sales is not restricted.


----------



## Indos

Mattel Indonesia to Double Production after Opening New Plant​BY :YUSTINUS PAAT
DECEMBER 09, 2022
*Cikarang. *Mattel Indonesia, the local unit of global toy company Mattel Inc., is set to increase the production of Barbie dolls to at least 3 million units per week after the opening of a new molding center in the West Java town of Cikarang on Thursday.

The company produced 85 million Barbie dolls last year or roughly 1.6 million units per week.

“With the new investment, production capacity will reach 3 million dolls per week,” Mattel Indonesia Vice President and General Manager Mattel Roy Tandean said in Cikarang.

Production rate is seasonal with the peak arriving in April-May and September-October every year, Roy said.

The company said on its website that the expansion will also increase production capacity for Hot Wheels diecast cars and is expected to create approximately 2,500 new jobs in Indonesia in addition to the nearly 9,000 employees working in Indonesian plants during peak season.

On average, the dolls that Mattel makes in Indonesia are comprised of an estimated 70 percent local content. 

Mattel Indonesia produces more Barbie dolls than any other plant in the world, and Mattel’s local production currently represents more than 35 percent of Indonesia’s total global toy exports, the company said.

Reni Yanita, the director general of the small and medium industry at the Industry Ministry, expressed appreciation for Mattel's contribution to Indonesia’s export performance.

“It goes in harmony with the Industry Ministry’s strategic plan to propel labor-intensive and export-oriented domestic industries,” Reni said during the ceremony to inaugurate Mattel’s new facility in Cikarang.



https://jakartaglobe.id/business/mattel-indonesia-to-double-production-after-opening-new-plant


----------



## Indos

Toy exports touch US$383 mln in Jan--Sep: ministry​8th December 2022





Director general of small and medium industries and various industries at the Industry Ministry, Reni Yanita (center), at the launch of PT Mattel Indonesia's factory expansion in Cikarang, West Java, on Thursday (December 8, 2022). (ANTARA/Ade Irma Junida)


*Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia’s toy industry exports rose by 29.83 percent to US$383 million in the January–September 2022 period from US$295 million in the corresponding period of the previous year, according to the Industry Ministry.*

The export achievement made the toy industry one of the supporters of the manufacturing sector, director general of small and medium industries and various industries, Reni Yanita, said at the inauguration ceremony of PT Mattel Indonesia's factory expansion in Cikarang, West Java, on Thursday.


*Related news: Ministry, shoe brand collaborate to revive Cibaduyut footwear industry*

"The development of the national toy industry is also showing an upward trend, where the export value in the period of January to September 2022 reached US$383 million, an increase of 29.83 percent from the same period in the previous year, which reached US$295 million," she noted.

According to Yanita, there are 131 large and medium-scale toy companies in Indonesia, with the total number of workers in their employ reaching around 36 thousand.

Their main export destinations are the United States, Singapore, the United Kingdom, China, and Germany. Meanwhile, the types of toys that are most exported are dolls, stuffed toys, and miniatures.

*Related news: Indonesia Manufacturing Center to boost MSMEs' productivity: Minister*

At the ceremony on Thursday, Yanita welcomed the expansion of PT Mattel Indonesia's production capacity, which has the potential to create around 2,500 new jobs in Indonesia during the peak production season.

She conveyed the Industry Ministry's appreciation to PT Mattel Indonesia, which has absorbed up to 8 thousand workers and accounted for more than 35 percent of the total export value of toys from Indonesia to various countries.

"This is in line with the strategic step of the Ministry of Industry, which is currently boosting the development of labor-intensive and export-oriented domestic industries," he added.

The increase in investment of PT Mattel Indonesia is projected to boost the production capacity to up to 30 percent and absorb more than a thousand additional workers.









Toy exports touch US$383 mln in Jan--Sep: ministry - ANTARA News


Indonesia’s toy industry exports rose by 29.83 percent to US$383 million in the January–September 2022 period from US$295 million in the ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

S&P Flags Upgrade for Jababeka After $266 Million Debt Swap​
Higher borrowing costs are causing trouble for property sector
To exchange nearly 90% of debt due in 2023 for new bonds
By
Harry Suhartono and
Claire Jiao
December 9, 2022 at 09:48 GMT+7Updated onDecember 9, 2022 at 16:08 GMT+7
​
Indonesia’s PT Kawasan Industri Jababeka secured the backing of creditors to exchange nearly 90% of its $300 million of debt due in 2023 for new bonds, which S&P Global Ratings said would help its finances.

The junk-rated company said investors offered up 2023 notes with an aggregate principal of $265.5 million to be exchanged for new bonds maturing in 2027. Bond holders who didn’t participate in the swap are expected to rec









Indonesia’s Jababeka Extends Maturity on $266 Million of Debt


Indonesia’s PT Kawasan Industri Jababeka secured the backing of creditors to exchange nearly 90% of its $300 million of debt due in 2023 for new bonds, which S&P Global Ratings said would help its finances.




www.bloomberg.com





Many private sector who has debt in USD will get higher pressure due to USD appreciation, particularly those whose revenue comes from other currency (Targeting domestic market)


----------



## Indos

RATING ACTION COMMENTARY
Fitch Affirms Indonesia at 'BBB'; Outlook Stable​Wed 14 Dec, 2022 - 5:21 AM ET


Fitch Ratings - Hong Kong - 14 Dec 2022: Fitch Ratings has affirmed Indonesia's Long-Term Foreign-Currency Issuer Default Rating (IDR) at 'BBB' with a Stable Outlook.
A full list of rating actions is at the end of this rating action commentary.

KEY RATING DRIVERS​
*Low Public Debt; Weak Revenue:* Indonesia's rating balances a favourable medium-term growth outlook and low government debt/GDP ratio against weak government revenue and lagging structural features, such as governance indicators, compared with 'BBB' category peers.
*Growth Slowing in 2023:* Like other sovereigns, Indonesia faces increased yields and a strong US dollar, but as a commodity exporter it is better positioned than many peers to weather the adverse conditions. Strong export performance and a recent domestic recovery from the pandemic support our GDP growth forecast of 5.2% for 2022.
Domestic and external demand are weakening going into 2023, as the domestic rebound should start to fade, higher interest rates will bite, and prices of many commodities wane. We forecast growth to slow to 4.8% in 2023, but there is some upside from the tourism rebound and spending on presidential elections scheduled for February 2024.
*Strong Medium-Term Outlook: *Fitch forecasts growth to accelerate again to 5.6% in 2024, well above the 'BBB' category median of 3.5%. Investment should receive a boost over the medium term from the implementation of structural reforms over the past two years, including the Omnibus Law on Job Creation. In the near term, investment may, nonetheless, be affected by some policy uncertainty from the elections. The impact on investment and tourism of a controversial amendment of the criminal code in December is still uncertain.
*Focus on Infrastructure Development:* Infrastructure spending is likely to continue under the next administration, including on the construction of the new capital in East Kalimantan, although the next president may have different priorities. The Indonesia Investment Authority, set up in February 2021, is intended to finance infrastructure development over the next few years from a combination of public and foreign official and private funds, including through disinvestment of government assets, such as toll roads. This may help finance more infrastructure over time, as it is gradually starting its activities.
*Fiscal Consolidation to Continue:* We expect the fiscal deficit to narrow to 3.4% of GDP in 2022, from 4.6% in 2021, following a strong revenue performance, partly from high commodity-related proceeds. We expect a further narrowing of the deficit to 2.9% of GDP in 2023, as the government is likely to follow through on its statements throughout the pandemic that it will reinstate its budget deficit ceiling of below 3% of GDP. This is below the 3.6% 'BBB' category median and would make Indonesia one of the first governments in Asia-Pacific to return to pre-pandemic fiscal deficit levels.

The government also plans to discontinue monetary debt financing in 2023, although parliament is in the process of discussing a draft law that may formalise the central bank's bond-buying role in times of crisis.

*Gradual Decline in Public Debt: *In our baseline scenario, government debt will gradually fall from 41.1% of GDP in 2023, which compares well with the 'BBB' category median of 55.6%. However, interest payments are high at 15.0% of our estimated government revenues in 2023 as Indonesia's revenue/GDP ratio, forecast at 14.4%, is the lowest among 'BBB' category sovereigns. The government took steps to enhance revenue, including raising the VAT rate. A hike in administered fuel prices of around 30% in September should in 2023 help reduce the subsidy bill, estimated by the government at 1.6% of GDP.

*Strengthened Balance of Payments: *We expect the current account to turn into a deficit of 0.8% of GDP in 2023, after two years of small surpluses from pandemic-related import contraction and high commodity prices. A widening of the current account deficit to pre-pandemic levels and a return of the strong dependence on portfolio flows to finance the deficit is less likely to occur in the next few years.

*Down-Streaming Gathers Pace:* We expect FDI to gradually pick up, including in the electric vehicle sector, which will likely imply increased manufacturing exports and a further increase in down-streaming activities, adding more value to Indonesia's commodity exports. Balance of payments vulnerabilities could be reduced over the medium term, if these developments lead structurally to higher manufacturing exports and FDI inflows, and lower current account deficits.

*Shrinking Foreign Reserve Buffers:* A strong US dollar and Bank Indonesia's (BI) foreign-exchange interventions caused its reserves to fall by USD10.9 billion since the end of 2021 to USD134.0 billion in November 2022, which equals 5.0 months of current account payments ('BBB' median: 5.5 months). Indonesia's external liquidity, measured by the ratio of the country's liquid external assets to its liquid external liabilities, is weaker than peer medians, according to Fitch's calculations, while it exhibits a higher sovereign external debt ratio.

*Further Monetary Policy Tightening*: Inflation appears to have peaked at 6.0% in September after the administered fuel price increase, but we expect BI to retain a tightening bias, given our assumption of continued US dollar strength with further Fed policy rate hikes in the pipeline. We forecast BI will raise its policy rate by a further 50bp to a terminal rate of 5.75% in early 2023, after hiking by a cumulative 175bp in 2H22. This should help bringing inflation towards the inflation target range of 3% +/- 1% by end-2023.

*ESG - Governance:* Indonesia has an ESG Relevance Score (RS) of '5' and '5[+]' for Political Stability and Rights and for the Rule of Law, Institutional and Regulatory Quality and Control of Corruption. Theses scores reflect the high weight that the World Bank Governance Indicators (WBGI) have in our proprietary Sovereign Rating Model.

Indonesia has a medium WBGI ranking at 49th reflecting a recent track record of peaceful political transitions, a moderate level of rights for participation in the political process, moderate institutional capacity, established rule of law and a high level of corruption.

Fitch Ratings - Hong Kong - 14 Dec 2022: Fitch Ratings has affirmed Indonesia's Long-Term Foreign-Currency Issuer Default Rating (IDR) at 'BBB' with a Stable Outlook.

A full list of rating actions is at the end of this rating action commentary.



KEY RATING DRIVERS​

*Low Public Debt; Weak Revenue:* Indonesia's rating balances a favourable medium-term growth outlook and low government debt/GDP ratio against weak government revenue and lagging structural features, such as governance indicators, compared with 'BBB' category peers.

*Growth Slowing in 2023:* Like other sovereigns, Indonesia faces increased yields and a strong US dollar, but as a commodity exporter it is better positioned than many peers to weather the adverse conditions. Strong export performance and a recent domestic recovery from the pandemic support our GDP growth forecast of 5.2% for 2022.

Domestic and external demand are weakening going into 2023, as the domestic rebound should start to fade, higher interest rates will bite, and prices of many commodities wane. We forecast growth to slow to 4.8% in 2023, but there is some upside from the tourism rebound and spending on presidential elections scheduled for February 2024.

*Strong Medium-Term Outlook: *Fitch forecasts growth to accelerate again to 5.6% in 2024, well above the 'BBB' category median of 3.5%. Investment should receive a boost over the medium term from the implementation of structural reforms over the past two years, including the Omnibus Law on Job Creation. In the near term, investment may, nonetheless, be affected by some policy uncertainty from the elections. The impact on investment and tourism of a controversial amendment of the criminal code in December is still uncertain.

*Focus on Infrastructure Development:* Infrastructure spending is likely to continue under the next administration, including on the construction of the new capital in East Kalimantan, although the next president may have different priorities. The Indonesia Investment Authority, set up in February 2021, is intended to finance infrastructure development over the next few years from a combination of public and foreign official and private funds, including through disinvestment of government assets, such as toll roads. This may help finance more infrastructure over time, as it is gradually starting its activities.

*Fiscal Consolidation to Continue:* We expect the fiscal deficit to narrow to 3.4% of GDP in 2022, from 4.6% in 2021, following a strong revenue performance, partly from high commodity-related proceeds. We expect a further narrowing of the deficit to 2.9% of GDP in 2023, as the government is likely to follow through on its statements throughout the pandemic that it will reinstate its budget deficit ceiling of below 3% of GDP. This is below the 3.6% 'BBB' category median and would make Indonesia one of the first governments in Asia-Pacific to return to pre-pandemic fiscal deficit levels.

The government also plans to discontinue monetary debt financing in 2023, although parliament is in the process of discussing a draft law that may formalise the central bank's bond-buying role in times of crisis.

*Gradual Decline in Public Debt: *In our baseline scenario, government debt will gradually fall from 41.1% of GDP in 2023, which compares well with the 'BBB' category median of 55.6%. However, interest payments are high at 15.0% of our estimated government revenues in 2023 as Indonesia's revenue/GDP ratio, forecast at 14.4%, is the lowest among 'BBB' category sovereigns. The government took steps to enhance revenue, including raising the VAT rate. A hike in administered fuel prices of around 30% in September should in 2023 help reduce the subsidy bill, estimated by the government at 1.6% of GDP.

*Strengthened Balance of Payments: *We expect the current account to turn into a deficit of 0.8% of GDP in 2023, after two years of small surpluses from pandemic-related import contraction and high commodity prices. A widening of the current account deficit to pre-pandemic levels and a return of the strong dependence on portfolio flows to finance the deficit is less likely to occur in the next few years.

*Down-Streaming Gathers Pace:* We expect FDI to gradually pick up, including in the electric vehicle sector, which will likely imply increased manufacturing exports and a further increase in down-streaming activities, adding more value to Indonesia's commodity exports. Balance of payments vulnerabilities could be reduced over the medium term, if these developments lead structurally to higher manufacturing exports and FDI inflows, and lower current account deficits.

*Shrinking Foreign Reserve Buffers:* A strong US dollar and Bank Indonesia's (BI) foreign-exchange interventions caused its reserves to fall by USD10.9 billion since the end of 2021 to USD134.0 billion in November 2022, which equals 5.0 months of current account payments ('BBB' median: 5.5 months). Indonesia's external liquidity, measured by the ratio of the country's liquid external assets to its liquid external liabilities, is weaker than peer medians, according to Fitch's calculations, while it exhibits a higher sovereign external debt ratio.

*Further Monetary Policy Tightening*: Inflation appears to have peaked at 6.0% in September after the administered fuel price increase, but we expect BI to retain a tightening bias, given our assumption of continued US dollar strength with further Fed policy rate hikes in the pipeline. We forecast BI will raise its policy rate by a further 50bp to a terminal rate of 5.75% in early 2023, after hiking by a cumulative 175bp in 2H22. This should help bringing inflation towards the inflation target range of 3% +/- 1% by end-2023.





*ESG - Governance:* Indonesia has an ESG Relevance Score (RS) of '5' and '5[+]' for Political Stability and Rights and for the Rule of Law, Institutional and Regulatory Quality and Control of Corruption. Theses scores reflect the high weight that the World Bank Governance Indicators (WBGI) have in our proprietary Sovereign Rating Model.

Indonesia has a medium WBGI ranking at 49th reflecting a recent track record of peaceful political transitions, a moderate level of rights for participation in the political process, moderate institutional capacity, established rule of law and a high level of corruption.



RATING SENSITIVITIES​Factors that could, individually or collectively, lead to negative rating action/downgrade:​

- External Finances: A sustained decline in foreign-exchange reserve buffers, resulting, for example, from outflows stemming from a deterioration in investor confidence or large foreign-exchange interventions.

- Macroeconomic: A weakening of the policy framework that could undermine macroeconomic stability, for instance, resulting from continued monetary financing of the deficit in the next few years.

- Public Finances: A material increase in the overall public debt burden closer to the level of 'BBB' category peers, for example, resulting from failure to reduce the fiscal deficit to pre-crisis levels or accumulation of debt by publicly owned entities.



Factors that could, individually or collectively, lead to positive rating action/upgrade:​

- Public Finances: A marked improvement in the government revenue ratio in the next few years closer to the level of 'BBB' category peers, including from better tax compliance or a broader tax base, which would strengthen public finance flexibility.

- External Finances: A material reduction in external vulnerabilities, for instance, through a sustained increase in foreign-exchange reserves, a further decline in the dependence on portfolio flows or lower exposure to commodity price volatility.

- Structural: Significant improvement of structural indicators, such as governance standards, closer to those of 'BBB' category peers.


BEST/WORST CASE RATING SCENARIO​
International scale credit ratings of Sovereigns, Public Finance and Infrastructure issuers have a best-case rating upgrade scenario (defined as the 99th percentile of rating transitions, measured in a positive direction) of three notches over a three-year rating horizon; and a worst-case rating downgrade scenario (defined as the 99th percentile of rating transitions, measured in a negative direction) of three notches over three years. The complete span of best- and worst-case scenario credit ratings for all rating categories ranges from 'AAA' to 'D'. Best- and worst-case scenario credit ratings are based on historical performance. For more information about the methodology used to determine sector-specific best- and worst-case scenario credit ratings, visit https://www.fitchratings.com/site/re/10111579.



https://www.fitchratings.com/research/sovereigns/fitch-affirms-indonesia-at-bbb-outlook-stable-14-12-2022



​


----------



## Indos

Top 15 GDP Nominal of G20 Members From 1960 to 2030 (Exclude European Union)​





Indonesia vs Türkiye Economy 1960 - 2030​


----------



## Indos

China-Indonesia economic ties​


----------



## Indos

Revenge spending has batik, beauty products flying off shelves in Indonesia​





While higher consumer prices are forcing households to plan fewer shopping trips, they are still spending on special items that they held off from buying during the pandemic. - Reuters


INDONESIA
Thursday, 15 Dec 2022
3:03 PM MYT


JAKARTA (Bloomberg): Revenge spending is trumping inflation as Indonesians snap up batik clothes, footwear, and cosmetics post-pandemic, according to one of the nation’s biggest department store operators.

Office and party wear - including the nation’s traditional batik attire typically used for formal occasions - are flying off the shelves as more Indonesians go out again, said PT Matahari Department Store Chief Executive Officer Terry O’Connor. Suitcases are also a hot item as travel restrictions ease.


While higher consumer prices are forcing households to plan fewer shopping trips and prioritise basics, they are still willing to spend extra on special items that they held off from buying during the pandemic.

"It gives you a sense of the mood of the public,” O’Connor said in an interview. "It’s a little bit tight in terms of spending power but when I do spend, I’m gonna make sure it’s something that I feel good about.”

That makes it a handy barometer for the health of South-East Asia’s biggest economy, where consumption accounts for over half of domestic output. Private spending in the nation with the world’s fourth-largest population proved resilient despite fuel price hikes, powering third-quarter growth to its fastest pace in more than a year.

The 10% minimum wage increase in January should help offset inflationary pressures that are likely to persist through early 2023. It will be a timely "shot in the arm” for consumers ahead of the Eid holiday season, which accounts for roughly a third of Matahari’s annual trading, O’Connor said.

"The key will be to open as many of our new stores before the holidays” in April.

"Once inflationary pressures subside - and I seriously think it will in 2023 - Indonesia will have its post-Covid time in the sun,” O’Connor said.









Revenge spending has batik, beauty products flying off shelves in Indonesia


JAKARTA (Bloomberg): Revenge spending is trumping inflation as Indonesians snap up batik clothes, footwear, and cosmetics post-pandemic, according to one of the nation’s biggest department store operators.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/profile/IDN


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH​​Indonesia's 2022 unaudited budget deficit at 2.38% of GDP -Finance Minister​
_



_Economy 2 hours ago (Jan 03, 2023 04:50AM ET)






By Stefanno Sulaiman and Gayatri Suroyo

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia recorded a 464.3 trillion rupiah ($29.77 billion)fiscal deficit in 2022, or 2.38% of gross domestic product, based on unaudited data, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Tuesday, much smaller than originally forecast.

The government had initially planned for a budget deficit of 4.85% of GDP. Revenue collection, however, got a boost from higher commodity prices and the easing of COVID restrictions last year, prompting the government to revise down the deficit forecast several times.

The latest figure was below a forecast on Dec. 21, when President Joko Widodo said he expected a 2.49% deficit, and means fiscal consolidation has been faster than planned.

By law, the government has room to spend more, with a legal budget deficit ceiling of 3% of GDP waived for three years from 2020 to allow for a pandemic response.

Southeast Asia's largest economy likely grew 5.2% last year, Sri Mulyani told an online news conference. Economic growth in 2021 was 3.7% and the government is targetting a 5.3% GDP expansion this year.

Indonesia recorded 2,626.4 trillion rupiah of revenue last year, up 30.6% from 2021 and about 16% bigger than the target, the minister said.

The government spent 3,090.8 trillion rupiah, slightly below the planned amount and representing 11% growth from the previous year.

Of that, 551.2 trillion rupiah was spent to subsidise fuel prices and power tariffs. This was also below previous official estimate.

The government raised subsidised fuel prices by about 30% in September due to budget pressures stemming from high global energy prices. At the time, authorities said the fuel price hike would cut the energy subsidy budget by some 48 trillion rupiah, bringing the total estimated budget to 650 trillion rupiah.

Given the strong 2022 financial position, Sri Mulyani has said she would carry over any excess cash to reduce borrowing in 2023.

She did not disclose the amount of excess cash by the end of 2022, but reiterated a commitment to "optimise" the fund "to anticipate financing needs amid global economic uncertainties".

Indonesia expects a fiscal deficit of 2.84% of GDP in 2023.









Indonesia's 2022 unaudited budget deficit at 2.38% of GDP -Finance Minister By Reuters


Indonesia's 2022 unaudited budget deficit at 2.38% of GDP -Finance Minister




www.investing.com







Finance Minister Sri Mulyani takes a selfie with Chief Economic Minister Airlangga Hartarto, third left, Health Minister Budi Gunadi Sadikin, fourth left, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, center, and Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang, fourth left, in Jakarta on December 20, 2022. (Antara photo)

Indonesia Reports Much Smaller Deficit in 2022 Budget​
BY :INVESTOR DAILY

JANUARY 03, 2023


*Jakarta. *Indonesia’s 2022 budget has recorded a deficit of 2.38 percent of the gross domestic product against the projected 4.5 percent, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said on Tuesday.

The deficit amounts to Rp 464.3 trillion ($29.7 billion), representing a significant decline from the minus Rp 775.1 trillion in the 2021 budget.

"It’s a very significant decline of 40.1 percent when compared to the budget a year earlier, demonstrating our extraordinary consolidating measures,” Sri Mulyani told a news conference in Jakarta.

“Moreover, during the early stage of the [Covid-19] pandemic in 2020, we suffered a ballooning deficit of close to Rp 950 trillion," she added.

Overall state revenue jumped by 30.6 percent year-on-year to Rp 2,626 trillion ($168 billion), including Rp 2,034 trillion in tax, excise, and import duty revenues.
State spending totaled Rp 3,090.8 trillion in 2022, an increase of 10.9 percent from the figures the previous year.

Sri Mulyani said the country’s fiscal condition has greatly recovered from the suffering in 2020 when the deficit topped 6 percent of the GDP.

“The 2022 budget was initially designed to suffer a deficit of 4.85 percent before being revised down to 4.5 percent under a presidential decree. In reality, we managed to keep it even smaller,” she said.









Indonesia Reports Much Smaller Deficit in 2022 Budget


The deficit amounts to Rp 464.3 trillion ($29.7 billion), representing a significant decline from the minus Rp 775.1 trillion in 2021.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Moody's assigns Baa2 ratings to Indonesia's USD-denominated bonds​04 Jan 2023



Singapore, January 04, 2023 -- Moody's Investors Service ("Moody's") has assigned Baa2 senior unsecured ratings to the USD-denominated bonds issued by the Government of Indonesia (Baa2 stable). The issuances have maturities of up to 30 years.

The proceeds of the notes will be used for general budgetary purposes.

According to the terms and conditions available to Moody's, the notes issued will constitute direct, unconditional and unsubordinated obligations of the Government of Indonesia (the issuer). The notes rank pari passu with all of the Government of Indonesia's current and future senior unsecured external debt.

The rating mirrors the Government of Indonesia's long-term issuer rating of Baa2 with a stable outlook.

*RATINGS RATIONALE*

Indonesia's Baa2 rating is underpinned by policy emphasis on macroeconomic stability that increases its resilience to shocks. The sovereign's credit profile is supported by its large economy, low fiscal deficit and debt burden relative to similarly-rated peers. Credit challenges include low revenue mobilization and consequently weak debt affordability, as well as a reliance on external funding.

Following the dent in economic growth on the back of the coronavirus pandemic, Moody's expects that GDP growth in Indonesia will return to a 5.0% average over the next few years, similar to pre-pandemic GDP rates. As with emerging markets globally, potential growth rates in Indonesia have steadily declined over the last decade, and now face additional pressures from economic scarring following the pandemic. Nevertheless, growth will be slightly above potential in the next 2-3 years and above the median for Baa-rated sovereigns, particularly given that the economy will be in a recovery phase with output gaps still prevalent, and buoyed by low base effects. In addition, Indonesia has benefited from the positive terms of trade shock on account of the higher prices for its commodity exports resulting from the Russia-Ukraine military conflict.

Sizeable non-resident investment in Indonesia exposes the country to swings in capital flows, which are amplified during episodes of global financial market stress. This has economy-wide effects, particularly for the fiscal and external accounts, but also for local businesses. Weaker corporate credit profiles due to higher debt servicing and roll-over costs may hurt banks' asset quality once pandemic-related forbearance measures are rolled back, although strong capitalization continues to provide ample buffers against unexpected losses.

The stable outlook reflects the expectation that reform implementation will continue at a steady, gradual pace. A key assumption behind the stable outlook is the restoration of pre-pandemic fiscal and monetary policies, particularly a cessation in the role of the central bank in financing fiscal spending, enabled by a recovery in growth and a consolidation in fiscal deficits, which appears to be underway. This predicates our underlying assessment of Indonesia's monetary and fiscal policy effectiveness. A delayed or a disorderly exit would weigh on overall policy credibility.

*ENVIRONMENTAL, SOCIAL, GOVERNANCE CONSIDERATIONS*

Indonesia's ESG Credit Impact Score is moderately negative (CIS-3), reflecting high exposure to environmental risks and moderate exposure to social risks, contained by institutional and economic resilience.

Indonesia's overall environmental issuer profile score is moderately negative (E-3 issuer profile score), driven by physical climate stresses. Coastal flooding and rising sea levels are a particular source of risk, with widespread implications, including for agricultural production, infrastructure and property, and food security. Waste and pollution are also a source of environmental risk. Demand for arable land and intensive commercial logging have led to soil erosion and deforestation. As a palm-oil and coal exporter, Indonesia is also modestly exposed to carbon transition risk.

Exposure to social risks is moderately negative (S-3 issuer profile score). Population growth and a declining dependency ratio are supportive of growth. However, wealth is concentrated and Indonesia's rankings on wealth and income inequality indices are weak. Spending on both health and education services are just below emerging market standards.

Governance is in line with other similarly-rated sovereigns and does not pose specific risks (G-2 issuer profile score). Our assessment of institutional framework includes issues related to rule of law and control of corruption. The government maintains a strong track record of effective fiscal and monetary policymaking.

This credit rating and any associated review or outlook has been assigned on an anticipated/subsequent basis. Please see the most recent credit rating announcement posted on the issuer's page on https://ratings.moodys.com, under the reports tab, for related economic statistics included in rating announcements published after June 3, 2013.

This credit rating and any associated review or outlook has been assigned on an anticipated/subsequent basis. Please see the most recent credit rating announcement posted on the issuer's page on https://ratings.moodys.com, under the reports tab, for related summary rating committee minutes included in rating announcements published after June 3, 2013.

*FACTORS THAT COULD LEAD TO AN UPGRADE OR DOWNGRADE OF THE RATINGS*

Over time, indications that fiscal policy measures can durably and significantly raise government revenue would put upward pressure on the rating. Higher revenue would enhance fiscal flexibility and provide more direct financial means for the government to address large social and physical infrastructure spending needs. An upgrade would also likely result from indications that Indonesia's growth potential was strengthening toward rates commensurate with the country's population growth and income levels, including through a deepening of financial markets and improved competitiveness.

Downward pressure would likely arise from 1) weaker policy effectiveness or signs of diminishing policy credibility, potentially reflected in prolonged delays or backtracking on reforms that resulted in a persistent erosion in the revenue base and debt affordability, or which translated into a gradual loss of economic strength; 2) a significant deterioration in the external position, such as from prolonged currency depreciation or capital outflows, with ramifications for debt affordability and reserve adequacy; and 3) a prolonged, entrenched slowdown in growth that had economy-wide impacts and fiscal repercussions, including difficulty reverting to a declining fiscal deficit trajectory following one-time stimulus packages.

The principal methodology used in these ratings was Sovereigns published in November 2022 and available at https://ratings.moodys.com/api/rmc-documents/395819. Alternatively, please see the Rating Methodologies page on https://ratings.moodys.com for a copy of this methodology.

The weighting of all rating factors is described in the methodology used in this credit rating action, if applicable.

*REGULATORY DISCLOSURES*

For further specification of Moody's key rating assumptions and sensitivity analysis, see the sections Methodology Assumptions and Sensitivity to Assumptions in the disclosure form. Moody's Rating Symbols and Definitions can be found on https://ratings.moodys.com/rating-definitions.









Moody's assigns Baa2 ratings to Indonesia's USD-denominated bonds


Rating Action



www.moodys.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia raises $3 bln in U.S. dollar bonds - term sheet​

SYDNEY, Jan 5 (Reuters) - Indonesia has raised $3 billion in a U.S. dollar bond issuance, according to a term sheet seen by Reuters on Thursday.

The government issued the bonds in five, 10 and 30 year tranches which raised $1 billion, $1.25 billion and $750 million respectively, the term sheet showed.

Indonesia's finance ministry debt department did not respond to a request for comment from Reuters.

There were final orders worth $3.6 billion for the five year bond, $4.7 billion for the 10 year and $6.15 billion for the longest dated tranche, details from one of the banks working on the deal showed.


Final yields were set at 4.8% for the five year, 5.1% for 10 years and 5.75% for the 30 year bond.

(Reporting by Scott Murdoch in Sydney and Gayatri Suroyo in Jakarta; Editing by Christopher Cushing)

((Scott.Murdoch@thomsonreuters.com)



https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/indonesia-raises-$3-bln-in-u.s.-dollar-bonds-term-sheet


----------



## Indos

Indonesia raises US$3bil in U.S. dollar bonds​






Thursday, 05 Jan 2023
8:36 PM MYT


SYDNEY/JAKARTA: Indonesia has raised $3 billion in a U.S. dollar bond issuance, its first for the year in a transaction that drew in a total of $14.4 billion worth of orders, the government said on Thursday.

The Southeast Asian government issued the bonds in five-, 10- and 30-year tranches which raised $1 billion, $1.25 billion and $750 million respectively, the term sheet showed.

There were final orders worth $3.6 billion for the five-year bond, $4.7 billion for the 10 year and $6.15 billion for the longest dated tranche, details from one of the banks working on the deal showed.

The size of the order book showed "large investors' interest", which allowed Indonesia to tighten prices from its initial price guidance, it said in a statement.

Final yields were set at 4.8% for the five year, 5.1% for 10 year and 5.75% for the 30-year bond.

The proceeds will be used for general financing of the state budget.

Throughout the year, the government usually offers foreign investors bonds denominated in U.S. dollar, euro and Japanese yen. It is also a regular issuer of Islamic bonds. - Reuters









Indonesia raises US$3bil in U.S. dollar bonds


SYDNEY/JAKARTA: Indonesia has raised $3 billion in a U.S. dollar bond issuance, its first for the year in a transaction that drew in a total of $14.4 billion worth of orders, the government said on Thursday.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

This guy is more credible and objective than Alman Helvast

-------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610105519091642368


----------

